# Clomid Club Graduate Buddies



## babyloulou

Hi! A buddy thread for all us clomid club goers who have got our bfps!!! X

Edited to add Laura's brill idea of having a roll call on this front page:-


*Name:- Louise (babyloulou) 
TTC:- 5+ years
Issue:- PCOS (no ovulation) and Male Factor (low motility & morphology)
Tx:- 4th round of Clomid (1st round of 100mg)
EDD:- 23rd Jan 2011
 "Benjamin Samuel" born 6th February 2011 (9lb 3.5oz)  
-------------------------

Name:- Ellen (rudeollie)
TTC:- 20months
Issue:- PCOS and Low Morph for Hubby
Tx:- 3rd round of clomid at 50mg
EDD:- 26/12/2010
  "Pearl Ellen Marta" born on 7th January 2011 (9lb 12.5oz)  
-------------------------

Name:- Laura (laura6914)
TTC:- 3.5 years
Issue:- PCOS
Tx:- Break from Clomid- natural cycle
EDD:- 8th Oct 2010
  "Shae Terry" born 16th October 2010    

BABY NUMBER TWO FOR LAURA 
Totally unexpected natural BFP
EDD:- 3rd November 2011
  Guess the sex:- GIRL  
-------------------------

Name:- Suzanne (SBB)
TTC:- 8/9 months
Issue:- long cycles 
Tx:- 1st round clomid 50mg 
EDD:- Xmas Day 2010 (wow!!) 
  "Sammuel Hendrix Page" born on 1.1.11 (8lbs 8.6oz)  

BABY NUMBER TWO FOR SUZ 
Totally unexpected natural BFP
EDD:- 
Guess the sex:- 
-------------------------

Name:- Margaret (TySonNMe)
TTC:- 8 months
Issue:- not ovulating
Tx:- first round Clomid 50mg
EDD:- 16th Nov 2010 
  "Jackson Anthony" born on 8th November 2010 (8lb 8oz)    
-------------------------

Name:- Casey (kcw81)
TTC:- 10 months 
Issue:- Long cycles
Tx:- 1st round clomid 50mg
EDD:- 10th Jan 2011
  "James Tyler" born on 7th January 2011 (7lb 4oz)    

-------------------------

Name:- Kellie (nursekel)
TTC:- 1 year
Issue:- Endo and Anovulatory cycles. 
TX:- 3rd round of Clomid 100mg
EDD: 30th Sept 2010
"Cade William" born 23rd September 2010  
--------------------------

Name:- Peach Blossom
TTC:- 2 years 3 months 
Issue:- PCO and RMC
Tx:- last round of Clomid
EDD:- 24th Jan 2011
  "Lili (little legs) Frances" born 14th January 2011 (5lb 7oz)  
---------------------------

Name: Megan (megs79)
TTC: 18 months
Issue: PCOS / not ovulating
Tx: 1st round of Clomid 50mg
EDD: 13th November 2010
  "Frida May" born on 14th November 2010 (7lb 15oz)  
----------------------------

Name: Heather (Fluffyblue)
TTC: 24 months
Issue: Miscarriage (blood clotting issues) and irregular ovulation, short luteul phase
Tx: 6th Cycle of Clomid 50mg
EDD: 20 Jan 2011 
  "Oliver Samuel" born 17th January 2011 (8lb 6oz)  
---------------------------

Name:- Sandi (reedsgirl1138) 
TTC:- 14months
Issue:- unknown(think low progestrone)
Tx:- Prometrium, 500ng B6, 81mg of Baby apspirin
EDD:- 15th April 2011
  "Gunner Elisha" born 29th March 2011 (8lb 4oz)  
---------------------------

Name: Lisa (lisaf)
TTC: 1 year
Problem: low progesterone
Tx: 5th round of Clomid - first at 100mg
EDD: 5-5-2011
  "Daniel Logan" born 10th May 2011 (9lb 15oz)  
----------------------------

Name: Chellie (onelildream)
TTC: 9 months 
Problem: 3 miscarriages, 1 D&C, 40 day cycles
Tx: 2nd round of clomid at 50mg
EDD: May 11th 2011
  "Connor David" born 9th May 2011 (7lb 9oz)
 

ANOTHER BABY FOR CHELLIE 
Another Clomid success
EDD:- 
Guess the sex:- 
----------------------------

Name: Cat (Britt11)
TTC: 15 months 
Problem: Highish FSH for me and very low morphology for DH
Tx: tried 5 IUIs and 4 rounds of clomid, but got a natural BFP waiting for IVF
EDD: June 30, 2011
  "Kinley Paige" born on 8th July 2011 (7lb 12oz)  
Kinley is still very poorly in NICU and we are all praying and sending her all the love we can to get better for her Mummy!  
------------------------------


Name: Veronique (Euronova)
TTC: 1 year
Problem: not ovulating/long cycles
Tx: first round of clomid 50mg
EDD: 24th June 2012
Sex: BOY
-------------------------------

Name: Caz (Caznbob)
TTC:
Problem:
TX:
EDD:
Guess the sex:
----------------------------*


----------



## laura6914

YEY :yipee:

Thanks for the link hun, How about Rudi. Will she be coming back on once she is allowed?

xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey :wave: 

Well done lou lou good idea! 

Hope everyone is ok? How you feeling loulou?

I had my 9 week scan on Monday, I had a bit of bleeding over the weekend so was worried, but it was all great! Bubs measured 24.8mm and was bouncing around! 
My ovary has gone down a bit too so that's great... Probably won't need to have it drained which is good! 

Hope ollie is back soon :( she's on holiday this week I think so hopefully she's chilling out and enjoying herself! 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think so yes- I've been in email contact with her and she said so. I said I'd set us up a nice thread for us for when she's back! I think she'll like this one if we're all chatting in it! She's on hols this week so I'll tell her when she's back xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hey SBB:thumbup: glad the scan went well! I can't wait for my first scan!


----------



## laura6914

i thik its a fantastic idea Lou. 

hey SBB and huge congratulations hun. Glad the bleeding was nothing to worry about.


----------



## SBB

Thanks Laura :D 

When is your first scan Loulou, will you get an early one? 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Here is my pic by the way :D 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







Boo and Dannys Xmas Pudding!.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh! That is loads clearer than I imagined at 9 weeks! Amazing!!!

I have my booking appt at 8 weeks- midwife will arrange my 12 week scan then. Between that I have a 10 week scan at my FS's clinic- nothing until then!

I have worried myself again today! I got 2-3 weeks on a Clearblue conception indicator about 8 days ago- so I was sure it would say 3+ weeks now! But it still said 2-3 weeks today!!! :-(


----------



## laura6914

that scan pic is amazing SBB, 

Lou that happened to me hun so dont worry. They work off the average womans HCG and some rise quicker than others. I got over obsessed and always opened them up to see how dark the lines were. dont worry hunny. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

I know! I need to step away from the tests!


----------



## SBB

I think those tests are great for confirmation but after that they should be left alone! There's so many threads in 1st tri about them... The conception bit isn't very accurate and it depends on so many things, try not to worry... 

Yeh 9 weeks was so much clearer than 6 weeks. Can't wait for the 12 week! 

Damn they should give you a scan early :( 

Laura are you finding out the sex tomorrow? How exciting have you got a feeling for what it will be? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oo laura- that will be sooooo exciting! What's your gut feeling? 

Has anyone had a private scan? OH is wanting us to have one earlier!


----------



## laura6914

Yeah im finding out the sex. If the legs are crossed im booking a private one i cant wait any longer. :haha:

I have a strong gut feeling its a boy and Phil thinks its a girl. He has a bet going with my mom as she is convinced its a boy as well. :haha:

I never had a priavte scan Lou but i have heard so many good reviews about them. babybond are supposed to be amazing and not that pricey either. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

I think you're having a boy! No idea why- just a silly hunch! X


----------



## SBB

I haven't had one but definitely would if I hadn't had the nhs ones. Depending where you are I think they range from £50-100... Most are around £100 I think... 

Ooh laura how exciting!! You have to let us know. Post a scan pic so we can guess!! 

I'm predicted a girl (same site as your ticker) and me and OH Danny both think girl too... Will be weird if we find out it's a boy! I don't care though I'm more than happy with either! 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies! Thank you Loulou for the new thread. It sounds like everyone is doing wonderfully with their pregnancies and I am so happy for each and every one of you. I will be back later to really take my time and catch up. Got a crazy, busy day today. I've missed you ladies tons!


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Nursekel!! That's what I thought too- all you ladies who I went through ttc with are the ones I want to be talking to!!!


----------



## SBB

Hey kel :wave: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Sorry girls im back. 

Ill let you know as soon as i do tomorrow. Im at work and the pic i have from my scan isnt in JPEG format so it wont let me link it. I dod post it in the softcups thread months ago but have no idea what page its on now. :shrug:

I must admit though from my 12 week scan i do think it looks like a boy. To be honest i waited so long to get here not bothered if its girl or boy as long as its healthy, like we all feel i guess. 

Hey Kel :wave:


----------



## babyloulou

I know Laura! I don't care what this baby is as long as the little things sticks!! xx


----------



## SBB

Yep laura I think that's all any of us want really, a healthy little bub at the end...

Ok well I'm gonna guess girl :shrug: 

:D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

OK so the vote is boy from me- and girl from SBB!! What do we win? :haha:


----------



## TySonNMe

Great idea LouLou...we're finding out next Friday what we're having via a private ultrasound. I can't wait!! I admire everyone's patience to wait until 20 weeks! Congrats everyone on this thread for your BFPs!


----------



## babyloulou

Oo how exciting Tyson!! I can't believe your profile piccy- that is so clear! It looks so big! How many weeks were you at that scan? X


----------



## laura6914

lou you win........ erm....... my friendship :rofl:

good luck for next friday tyson. 

Lou perhaps you should put our due dates on the first page and then we can update what we are all having (if we all find out) and then we can update birth dates and weights ect. or i that all too much?

xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

I like that idea Laura! 

LouLou, that scan picture was from 12 weeks. He was in there doing karate and breakdancing for us! I'm so excited for you to have your scan around then! I was absolutely speechless...I was just so amazed...still didn't feel real then. It sure does now that I've started showing...I can't keep my hands off my belly.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Tyson- that sounds amazing! I can't wait!

Laura- that's a great idea- what format? Any ideas anyone? X


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! I just got this link from lou and congrats on your bfp! I am so happy for all the graduates! How many cycles of clomid did you all take before getting this bfp? I was in CClub for a little while but I got a bfp off my first round of clomid so that was that. 
Lou - I have heard so many times that girls have had accuracy problems with the clearblue indicator and its nothing to worry about. 
SBB - your scan is amazing! 
Tyson - hi I haven't met you! I am excited for you to find out the sex!!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi kcw- great to see you in here! I was on my fourth round (first round of 100mg) xxx


----------



## kcw81

yay! oh yeah I guess I can read it in your signatures. any symptoms yet? I am on weeks 7 and still no MS at all. I only have sore boobs and fatigue and some cravings. I am a bit concerned about the lack of MS even though people say not to worry. my first scan is june 7 - I will be 8 weeks and a few days.


----------



## babyloulou

I've started the roll call on the first page- please can you look and give me the details i'm missing! Laura can you check yours - what I have put was from memory xx


----------



## babyloulou

Kcw- I am absolutely shattered- but nothing apart from that! Getting the odd twinges of backache but not much really! It's terrifying isn't it!!


----------



## kcw81

yeah the first tri is super scary. I had a mmc in september at 10 wks(fetus was 7 wks) so I am doubly scared it could happen again. I Didn't have MS that time either!!!
here is my info:
Name:- kcw81
TTC:-10 months 
Issue:- Long cycles
Tx:- 1st round clomid 50mg
EDD:- 13th Jan 2011
Sex:- ?


----------



## SBB

Hi Tyson :wave: yeh your scan pic is awesome. No idea but I guess boy for you!

Hey Kcw :wave: I was 1st round clomid too :D 
I wouldn't worry about the MS Hun loads of people never get it. It's horrible, I haven't been sick but I feel sick all the time, 24 hours a day! 

Ok so about me: 
ttc 8/9 months
issue long cycles 
1st round clomid 50mg 
edd Xmas day :D 
sex: yes please haven't had any since ovulation :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ooh is anyone having clomid twins I wonder :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> sex: yes please haven't had any since ovulation :haha:
> 
> X x x

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## kcw81

haha SBB about the sex! me too I want it too but I got cramps from it the one time so we are waiting till closer to 2nd tri to dtd again. Twins would be sooo crazy! I would be scared sh*tless of all the hard work it would entail but it would be soo neat to know that the little ones would have eachother to play with.


----------



## babyloulou

We haven't had sex since the BFP yet either! I daren't! OH is even more scared by it than I am!! 

I've had some twin jokes because of how high my HCG levels were! :blush:


----------



## kcw81

well when do you think you will try to dtd? you can't go the whole 9 without right? I hate not doing it because it makes me feel like me and DH are just good friends and just roomates or something.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not sure- I'm just too scared!! 

I had brilliant HCG levels- then since then no symptoms- my conception indicator has stayed the same (I know, I know!! I should pay no attention to it!) - I just keep thinking just because my levels were good doesn't mean everything is OK now! (my levels were 139 at 13dpo and 399 at 16dpo)


----------



## SBB

I have cramps too and I think we'd both be so worried we wouldn't enjoy it, I also get brown spotting just going for a gentle walk so god knows what would happen after sex! It's not worth the stress.... 
I guess just see how you feel and when you think it's right just be gentle!! I think we'll wait til at least 12 weeks... 

Loulou how exciting did you have bloods for your hcg? What were they? 
Clomid twins are meant to be so common someones got to be having them! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lol you just posted at the same time! Thing is people with super high levels think it's twins and it's not so I don't think it necessarily means anything. Would be cool though! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

What were your levels? I have not heard anyone elses to compare with..


----------



## SBB

I didn't have any done so have no idea sorry! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi kcw! Nice to meet you! I'm hoping for a boy, but we would be happy with a girl as well!

LoL @ SBB!! That was funny.

Name:- TySonNMe
TTC:- 8 months
Issue:- not ovulating
Tx:- first round Clomid 50mg
EDD:- 16th Nov 2010 
Sex:- we find out June 4


----------



## kcw81

how did you get hcg levels done? did you have to ask for it special or something? well I guess its better for me not to know about my levels yet since I would fret over them nonstop. so there are just 5 of us? out of all the CC ladies? is rudeollie going to be joining up soon?


----------



## babyloulou

My FS asked me to get the HCG levels done as soon as I had a bfp!

Rudeollie is banned until the end of June- she will be back then.
I have also invited dizzikel, Nursekel, Dancingkaty, sparklybeth, megs79- if you can think of anyone else I've missed please tell me! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, can I join you? I got my :bfp: on Sunday on my last round of Clomid. Very happy indeed as I didn't like the prospect of the next steps! 

I'm on Heparin and aspirin everyday for the next 29 weeks! Aspirin I can cope with... injecting daily is proving quite tough though. My belly is bruised all over!! So according to my LMP I'm 5w 5d, but I think implantation was late as I had a :bfn: last Monday. I have a scan tomorrow morning just to check everything is ok as I have a history of rmc, so we'll know then. Anyway, that's my back story. 

:hug:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Peach Blossom- feel free to join us and congratulations! If you would like your stats adding to the front page then post your details xx


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies! Can you add me?
TTC for 1 year
BFP on 3rd round of Clomid 100mg
EDD:9/30/10
Sex: Boy (Team Blue)

Welcome to Peach Blossom and congrats! Ya'll have to excuse me as I am still trying to play catch up with all my threads.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Babyloulou. :hugs:

Name:- Peach Blossom
TTC:- 2 years 3 months 
Issue:- PCO and RMC
Tx:- last round of Clomid
EDD:- 24th Jan 2011
Sex:- 
-------------------------


----------



## NurseKel

LouLou, I hope you don't mind but I changed you from cheering for on my siggy to bump buddy. I know we are far apart in delivery but dang it I am just too happy for you! I also moved Ollie to a bump buddy so hopefully she won't mind when she returns. Please tell her I miss her lots!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Nursekel!! :happydance: I love it! :hugs:

Post your stats and I'll add them to the first page xx


----------



## NurseKel

Check my post further up on pg 6. Hopefully I didn't leave anything out.


----------



## babyloulou

Awww- I didn't know you were having a boy!!! Congrats Kel- that's lovely! xx


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you hun! Yes ma'am it is definitely a boy. At first I was really nervous b/c I only have a girl and I'm not sure I will know what to do with a boy. LOL But now I am getting so excited and really looking forward to his arrival. I forgot my issues in my post. I was diagnosed with Endo and Anovulatory cycles.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless- and that is a lovely name you've chosen too xx


----------



## SBB

Hey peachblossom :wave: congrats on your bfp!

Kel a boy will be lovely! I keep seeing the cutest little boys :D 

I'm meant to be going to my pregnant friends house tomorrow for lunch, she just called and her waters have broken!! She's due 9th June... So exciting! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo good luck to your friend SBB!! xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: SBB


----------



## NurseKel

SBB, that is fantastic! Hope everything goes well for her. You know it actually occured to me the other day that this lil one is going to be here before I know it! When you're like us and you know almost the minute you got pregnant the time seems to drag by. Then, all of a sudden we look up and these babies are coming ladies! Arrrrghhh....so much to do, so little time. ROFL.


----------



## babyloulou

By the way Kel- I told Ellen (rudeollie) about how you stuck up for her too that day when I was ranting and raving in the Clomid Club about it all- she was very grateful and is missing you all xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you hun. I am a very honest and outspoken person and when I have something to say it's got to come out. Otherwise, I would explode like a balloon. LOL I thought it was all very unfair and I will be so happy when she can return to us.


----------



## kcw81

hi peach! ouch sorry about all those shots! what does that do for you? prevent MC?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I tested positive for Lupus Anticoagulant which is an auto immune disorder that attacks the trophoblast as it develops. The heparin stops this hopefully! 4 down, 199 to go!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

What a lovely little thread we have going here!! It's nice to feel so comfy chatting!!


----------



## SBB

Kel Im torn if I want it to go quick! On the one hand I need time to do my house, sell, move, do new house before bubs... 
On the other hand I want my bump now! (although I've already got a teeny one!) and I want to be past the first 12 weeks and also past the feeling like crap stage! :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Peach that doesn't sound good at all :( I hope it works and you'll get your sticky little bean! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

We're gonna have to move house too SBB!! OH is upstairs now as we speak sorting out the bedrooms ready for selling!!


----------



## NurseKel

SBB, I know what you mean. I think I am leaning towards the slow. I am thinking that this is my last one and I kind of want the pregnancy part to last. Now, I am only saying this b/c my sickness part is over. If you had asked me about 8 weeks ago I would've said hurry it up! LOL Trust me ladies, the sickness does pass and soon you will all feel wonderfully preggers. On the other hand, I can't wait to meet this boy. He is so active and frisky. Also, since it's my first with my DH I can't wait to see the combination of us all in one little human. Hope that doesn't sound weird or creepy but I think you get what I mean..? Hahaha.


----------



## SBB

Ooh yay loulou do you need more space? 

I love moving house! I've seen the house I want we just need them to sell it to us! I've planned the nursery already! 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

SBB, you actually like to move? Bless you honey. I do not like moving although I must admit I wouldn't mind too much now if we could get a bigger place. We need more room but that won't be happening for a long time. Hopefully, one day. (ahhhh...big sigh.)


----------



## SBB

No kel not weird or creepy at all! Yeh every day I think I am so lucky to be pregnant but I also just want the bit where I feel good and I look pregnant!

I can imagine it's better the 2nd time as well because you know what to expect a bit more... All I do is worry! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow, moving house and preparing for a baby sounds like my idea of hell!! Respect to you !! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## SBB

Lol I don't like moving day, but I love getting a new house! Especially when it's a right dump! I'm an interior designer and I love doing up our houses. As soon as it's done I'm bored and need to move again! 

He he I know it sounds like hell peach and it will be but I'm not lifting a finger (i normally do all the work!) I'm going to get eveyone else to do it!
X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Well, I think ignorance must be bliss sometimes. With my DD I never thought about MC or other complications but with this pregnancy I worried a lot in the beginning. I think part of it was being much more educated. As you ladies know, when you have to work to conceieve you learn way more than you ever wanted...LOL. Also, I know from experience that every pregnancy really is different. This time is different in every way from my DD.
I just noticed you're due Christmas day. How great is that!


----------



## NurseKel

I totally agree with you Peach. I can only handle so much stress at once. LOL


----------



## SBB

Yeh kel that's totally true, ignorance is bliss! I love this site, but there's no question that it has made me more paranoid and told me lots of things I'd never have even worried about otherwise! So I guess 2nd time isn't neccessarily easier! 

Yay Xmas day :happydance: won't actually be born Xmas day i doubt but hey it's cool! We call it our Christmas Pudding :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes SBB we definitely need more space! We live in a gorgeous little 300 year old cottage with an open fire and a grape plant growing up the house! It's beautiful and I hate the idea of leaving but it is tiny! We have two dogs too so definitely need more space! We live in the Peak District in Derbyshire though and space is expensive- so I think we may have to move area to get more for our money!!


----------



## TySonNMe

I don't understand why Ollie got banned...I know we're not supposed to question it too much, but I can't figure it out. All I know from what I read on the CC thread is that someone complained that she was 'flaunting' her pregnancy in that thread...and they booted her for two months because one person made a complaint? That makes zero sense to me.


----------



## babyloulou

When I argued it with the admin she said that more than one person had complained- and that when she tried to speak to Ollie about it "she threw her toys out of the pram"- that's what she kept saying Ollie had done. Ollie doesn't really know what went off either to be honest- she was just fighting her corner!! Lets not talk about it too much though eh!! ;-)


----------



## NurseKel

SBB, I love the Christmas pudding name. That is too cute! We called ours lil bean for the longest. Now that we know its a boy we call him by his name which is Cade. I think you'll find that you are able to relax more in 2nd tri but its still nerve wracking at times too.
Loulou, your cottage sounds so cute and calming.


----------



## kcw81

peach - did you take heparin for your previous pregnancies or are you trying it for the first time? I hope it works!! 
lou & SBB - moving is exciting! something new and different although it takes a lot of work. why are you moving? are you moving into a nice place?


----------



## babyloulou

There's barely enough space for us and our two dogs never mind a baby!! We are looking all the time- just getting more desperate now i'm pregnant!


----------



## kcw81

well you have tons of time still girl! as long as you got moved before the baby arrives. I can't imagine trying to move with a newborn on your hip.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god! Me neither!!


----------



## kcw81

my best friend has a 1 and a half year old girl, is due to give birth to a boy in June, and has her house up for sale but it hasn't sold so she most definitely will be packing up and moving 3 hours away with a newborn and the other baby. I think she is going to die!


----------



## SBB

Lou you're cottage sounds perfect :cloud9: we live in a cottage too 100 years old but it's pretty ugly :( def want a prettier house this time... 
My mums house is 500 years old it's gorgeous! The floorboards are a foot higher oneside of the room, she has to have her bed up on bricks :haha: but it's so cute!! 

Yeh kcw we have 2 beds and an office, but we have 2 offices and mine is in the spare room so no room for bubs... I am looking forward to moving cos I hate my neighbour anyway! We live in a beautiful, peaceful village, but have somehow ended up livin next to this vile woman! I'll tell you some stories about her when I have more time! 
We just need a 2 bed cottage but with a big garden so we can both have outside offices :D but we want to stay in our village which is hard because there's never much for sale! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! Well I hope she doesn't die! I definitely won't bother moving myself if you tell me she died!! :rofl:

Good night my pregnant little ladies- loving our new thread :flower: - speak to you all tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

that is so quaint and cozy sounding to call your houses cottages. my house in only about 3 years old and it is defo not a cottage. ITs in this subdivision with all these new houses that look exactly the same as eachother and boring, but its really big so we will have plenty of space to chase a toddler and our pup around inside.


----------



## kcw81

night lou!


----------



## NurseKel

Night babe.


----------



## SBB

Night lou, and everyone else, I'm off to sleep too :wave:
great new thread thanks lou :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey Kel - I see you are a fellow US girl! so how is 2nd tri going? are you showing? I didn't notice - is it a boy or girl? I am dying for my first scan at 8 weeks on june 7. Just want to know things are okay since I had a mmc before am extra worried.


----------



## NurseKel

Hi there! I am a US girl, born and raised in Texas. Second tri is going really well and going by so fast now. Other than being tired and fighting this dang heat, everything is great. I think I am huge but most people are shocked when they find out I'm pregnant. So, I figure I must not be as big as I think I am. LOL 
I understand about being worried. I am blessed as this is my second pregnancy and I haven't had any major complications with either. Having the first scan is so exciting! I will keep my fingers crossed that all goes wonderfully for you. Where are you in the states? And yep we are having a boy.


----------



## kcw81

ohh a boy! how fun! We are in portland oregon and its the rainy season. Its been raining for 10 days straight now but there is supposed to be sun for the three day weekend. Summers here are really wonderful. I have only been to Houston and just briefly so I don't know much about texas. How old is your child?


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies :wave: 

Well my friend had her baby at 5am this morning! I want to go and see her! 

How is everyone today? I'm still in bed :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning SBB. Congrats to your friend! What did she have?

I have my scan this morning so trying to chill out... doing my weekly shop online... too lazy to go to the shop!! :)


----------



## SBB

Peach how exciting - hope it all goes really well you have to let us know! How far along are you? You need a ticker! 

She had a girl, she knew but pretended to everyone she didn't so it was a nice surprise for most people :D 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm 5w 5d. Due to my history I was going to wait until after today before I set my ticker up! As long as everything goes ok today, which I'm sure it will, I'll sort one out this afternoon! :)


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hey...

im now 18+1 & expecting twins after 4th cycle on 50mg clomid :)

starting to get a big bump already which is nice but scary to think how big im going to be near full term! very happy & excited, cant wait to find out the genders ( we are having non identical) in about 4/5 weeks xx


----------



## SBB

Yep I totally understand that Peach - look forward to seeing your ticker later :D 

Hi Katy! Wow twins :happydance: I was just saying yesterday none of us seem to be having twins!! How exciting! Do you have a scan pic of them? 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi Katy! How exciting! I'm hoping for twins... Mainly so I don't have to repeat the last 2 and a half years!! Was sorely tempted to take double dose of Clomid in the last round!! I didn't though! :D 

At the EPU now... They're running 40minutes late... Going to be an uncomfortable wait with a full bladder!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Katy- You found us! Twins!!! That is so exciting! Just out of curiousity what were your BETA numbers with twins?

Post your stats in the style of page 1 and I'll add you on our nice little group! Lovely to see you again xxxx

SBB- congrats to your friend- hope mother and baby are well xx

Peachblossom- good luck for your scan xx

Good Morning everyone else xx


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> At the EPU now... They're running 40minutes late... Going to be an uncomfortable wait with a full bladder!!!

I had to wait ages with a full bladder the other day it was horrible!! 

Good luck hun :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Right ladies, I have to go and get ready to go out for lunch with my friends! Oh the joy of working for myself :haha: 

Ok I'm gonna check back for your update Peach... :hugs: 

Chat later, have a nice day everyone x x x


----------



## kcw81

Good morning everyone ! I just woke up, I am the latest time out of all of us I think being on the west coast US time. Welcome to the new girls! I saw we have our first twins girl! Lucky you! I want twins but I want to have a nanny to help me with them. Yesterday afternoon here after you all logged off I had panic attacks because my boobs didnt feel sore anymore. I kept googling it to see if its normal for boobs to stop hurting and I read conflicting theories and it was making me sad. My scan isn't till June 7 so I have to be patient but I was afraid it is a MMC again. I woke up today, and they are a little more sore but I am not sure. I think I am being a bit of a freaker!!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Peach Hun how did the scan go?? 

Kcw I know what you mean, mine hurt most of the time but occasionally they haven't and I panic! Everyone is different so googling it is only going to scare you! Don't worry Hun I'm sure everything is just fine :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey kcw, it is totally understandable to be panicky about any symptom that suddenly disappears. Try to keep yourself calm. The most important thing is that you're not experiencing any pain, spotting or other symptoms of mc. With my mmc my boobs still hurt right up until the erpc... hang inthere hon :dust: :hug:

Well, my scan didn't go too well. There was no gestation sac evident, but there appeared to be a pseudo sac, common with ectopic pg. They took my blood and told me to repeat the bloods on Sunday and booked me in for a scan next Friday. Thankfully they called back this afternoon and my progesterone level is 59 and my hcg 1200. The progesterone is too high for it to be ectopic they feel... plus I haven;t had any pain! So hopefull the hcg levels on Sunday will be around 2400 and it will turn out that it was just too early to scan. Another week of anxiety though!


----------



## SBB

Sorry it wasn't better news hun :hugs: but your levels sound very positive so hopefully it was just a little early... 

Will keep everything crossed for good news next week 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Awww how annoying Peach Blossom! I bet it was just to early- what a way to worry you though eh!?! Are you having another scan? X


----------



## kcw81

thanks you guys for the reassurance. makes me feel better and today I feel a little more relaxed about it. its just that bleeding and cramping I don't have but that doesn't really matter with a mmc. But yeah, I do feel more positive today and will try to stay that way!! Peach - I got my figeres crossed for you!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, another one booked for next Friday morning. On the plus side, at least the wait won't feel so long for the 12 week scan! :)


----------



## SBB

So if you're 6+5 next Friday hopefully it will all be clear and you'll see a little heartbeat! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah hopefully! Fingers crossed and all. I think it was definitely a late OV and Implantation as I got a bfn last Monday (17th May). Going to Gowri Motha tomorrow, founder of the Gentle Birth Method, for some creative healing massage and reflexology. She'll chill me out I'm sure! :)


----------



## SBB

Wow that sounds great! How lovely... 

Yep i think you're just way too early... Try not to stress too much, I know that's so easy to say... I think it's going to be fine :D 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

hey girls, just a quick update from me. Had my scan today and we are having a boy. He is healthy and perfect and im over the moon. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## kcw81

you guys I have a girlfriend from college who just had her baby girl a couple weeks ago and her husband found out he has to work in germany for 2 years and so they are leaving US to be in germany right away. Isn't that crazy? I can't imagnie trying to take care of a newborn in a foreign country where english isn't the primary language! IT would be hard to communicate with the doctors and find all the right stuff at the store wouldn't it? Germany sounds pretty cool though.

Congrats Laura! A boy! how fun!


----------



## SBB

Laura that's great news I'm so happy for you! Even though I was wrong :haha: 

Kcw yeh that's sounds like a huge upheaval(?) I can't imagine doing that! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Laura, glad your scan went well. Get you running shoes on! Boys seem to have endless energy judging fromy 3 nephews!! :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Laura! So excited for you!:happydance: I KNEW it was a boy! I won the bet! I shall await my wonderous prize! :thumbup: No seriously I'm really happy for you babe! Xxx :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I've updated the front page xxx


----------



## kcw81

have any of you thought of buying one of those home heartbeat detector things? I don't know how well they work but it would be cool to have one.


----------



## dizzikel

Great idea! Thanks for inviting me!

Name:- Dizzikel
TTC:- 3 Years
Issue:- Unexplained Infertility
Tx:- 1st cycle of clomid
EDD:- 5th Jan
Sex:- I'm predicting a BOY! Not finding out!


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> have any of you thought of buying one of those home heartbeat detector things? I don't know how well they work but it would be cool to have one.

Yeh I was looking for one today, there's some really cheap ones on amazon that have really good reviews. I'm def getting one! 

Hi kel! You're not far behind me we're only about a week apart :D 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Dopplers are good from about 20 weeks, but can cause unecessary stress if you can't find the heartbeat... Which sometimes happens because baby is in a weird position. I'm torn as to whether I'd get one or not...


----------



## SBB

Yeh I agree peach, lots of people in 1st tri have found it from 9 weeks, but I think you have to be really strict and promise yourself you won't worry if you can't find it... 

I do want one but I've been putting it off because I want to wait a bit longer so I'm more likely to hear something

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good plan! :hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Hello ladies! I am pretty much on a different time than most of you ladies so by the time I catch up you're all sleeping. LOl
Peach, my DD is 6 yrs old. I have never been to Oregon but I've been told it is very pretty. So sorry to hear about your scan but it sounds as though it was too early. Fingers crossed for the next one.
SBB, congrats to your friend and the new baby.
Katy, congrats on the twins. That is fantastic!
Laura, yea...another boy! So, we are 2 team blues to date.
Lou, hope you are doing well. 
If I missed anyone I'm sorry but ya'll covered a lot of pages while I was working today. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Dizzikel! Nice to see you here! I'll add your details to the front page. Nice to see your ticker moving along so nicely xx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls! I'm just getting up :haha: 

Going to get some painting done today I hope!

Saw my friends baby last night she is so gorgeous! I want mine!! 

Have a lovely day everyone x x x


----------



## kcw81

hey good morning ladies! I just woke up and its a gray rainy day as usual! great for the weekend. how is everyone feeling today? I am feeling tired and a little yucky in the tummy so I am going to go eat breakfast and hope that helps. boy time sure is dragging to get my ticker moving along!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi Ladies. Just got back from an amazing reiki and cranial session with Gowri Motha. I feel so relaxed and calm. She said she had a vision of a baby's head being surrounded by fine gold leaf hands. It made me feel so much better about things, that my baby is protected and everything will be ok. Blood tests tomorrow to check the hcg levels. Fingers crossed!

Everyone having a lovely saturday? What plans have you all got for the bank holiday? :hugs:


----------



## SBB

That sounds lovely peach :) 

I'm decorating but i've stopped because I feel too sick! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Careful with those fumes SBB! :hugs: My OH and I have been painting a mural on the wall of what will be the nursery. [IMG]https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/photo.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SBB

yep windows and doors open..... 

Wow that's amazing!! Well done you!

I can't wait to get started on our nursery - we're trying to get our house ready for sale now so we can get moving! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow that's beautiful! Well done you! I haven't got an artistic bone in my body! 

As for me my sickness has kicked in today- I have felt SO queasy all day!


----------



## kcw81

hey peach, thats an awesome mural! I could never do something like that. sorry for your guys queasiness today. Today I am taking the pup to the park so he can get his megadosage of exercise. he needs so much!


----------



## SBB

Oh loulou :dohh: it's horrible hey? Worth it obviously but it would be nice if pregnancy symptoms were lovely things! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it would be nice if it made you gorgeous and happy! Just made you glow! Ha ha! Oh well symptoms developing can't be a bad thing!


----------



## SBB

Exactly, all the girls without symptoms want some so they feel pregnant! As long as beanie is ok we can put up with anything I think :D 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Beautiful mural Peach!
Laura, congrats on your boy!! Woohoo!


----------



## babyloulou

Good Morning my lovely glowing pregnant ladies! Xxx


----------



## SBB

Good morning! I don't feel very lovely and glowing this morning :haha:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

See I'm sure you look it!!! The MIL actually used the words 'glowing' and 'looking very well yesterday! Don't know why- I was on the verge of puking!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning.. well afternoon ladies! Just been to the hospital to have my bloods done. I should get the results this afternoon. Fingers crossed! Still haven't had any pain that would be consistent with ectopic... Had some cramps last night, but they were like AF cramps and I'm sure were just normal. Had some light brown discharge this morning (sorry tmi!) which I can only imagine is related to the cramping last night. Nothing feels wrong though so staying positive and trying to work out what I can eat for lunch that won't make me want to throw up!! :)


----------



## NurseKel

Good morning Peach. Fingers crossed on your bloods. Keep us posted. Hope everyone has a great day. DH and I are off to the lake for some fishing today.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo that sounds nice nursekel. What a lovely way to spend a Sunday. X


----------



## SBB

Peach I've had brown cm this morning too... And I had it for a few days last weekend, but it's all fine... 

Good luck with the bloods Hun let us know the results :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hcg levels have doubled. :happydance: all looking good so hopefully we'll see something on the scan next week!! :)


----------



## SBB

Yay :yipee: really pleased to hear that Hun can't wait for the scan :D 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Great news on your blood test Peach!


----------



## kcw81

Hi all! congrats on your bloods peach! nothing much going on with me, just a lazy sunday with no plans. we will probably take pup to the park again but thats it!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Peach- what great news!!!

Well I am having a hectic Sunday! We have my 9 year old nephew, 2 year old niece and 1 year old nephew here for the weekend! 2 adults, 3 kids and 2 dogs crammed into our tiny little cottage!!!


----------



## kcw81

oh man that is rough having them stay with you lou!! I personally would hate it! haha. I am not the type that likes frequent overnight guests at out house. I guess that makes me a meanie but oh well!


----------



## babyloulou

Well the 1 and 2 year old are going home tomorrow- they were here just for the long weekend. But the 9 year old is staying for the school holiday all next week- he's a breeze though!


----------



## TySonNMe

Yay Lou...my stepson turns 9 in June and he a lot of fun! My two-year-old nephew is here this weekend and he is a handful but a lot of fun too!


----------



## NurseKel

Peach, so relieved to hear your blood results. That is wonderful news! I am just being lazy after being on the lake all day. Hope you ladies have a good night.


----------



## babyloulou

Good Morning ladies! Hope everyone is enjoying the bank holiday xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have been having a major clean up! I can actually see my kitchen table for the first time in ages!! We had an extension at the beginning of the year and we're still not really back to normal in the house!! Now we have a countdown we need to get the nursery sorted!!


----------



## kcw81

Good morning girls! It's memorial day holiday here and rainy and gray outside. It has rained so much here this month. I think we will be going out to get groceries, there is a bunch of stuff I want to get because I am going to try and make spinach lasagna tonight. I am vegetarian and have always been happy with salads and sandwiches but now that I am pregs I crave tastier options! I suck at cooking so we will see what I end up with!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm a vegetarian too kcw- and I am exactly the same- I need things a lot better than what I usually eat! I keep craving Italian! Not the healthy stuff though- the expensive italian in our town! We are going tonight with my 9 year old nephew!! Yum, yum!!


----------



## kcw81

oh lucky you! I love how being pregnant makes me feel like we sort of have a right to eat the tastier options! LEt me know if you have any good low fat veg recipes. The one I am trying tonight I am going to try to make it low fat. What do you think you will get tonight for dinner? mmm... I am already thinking about dinner and its only 10am here!


----------



## babyloulou

Well I have a Low GI recipe book that has some good low fat recipes in! It has a low GI veggie lasagne and a low GI veggie wholemeal pizza- let me know if you want the recipes posting! Another favourite of mine is Old El Passo fajitas (using quorn instead of chicken) - they sell healthier wholemeal tortillas to go with them instead of the white ones xx


----------



## kcw81

What is quorn? The pizza one sounds good, do you make the crust yourself or buy it premade? If you make it yourself is it difficult? I would like to try that. I got this spinach veggie lasagna recipe from allrecipes.com that sounds good and let you know how it is!


----------



## SBB

Ooh hi ladies, I'm a veggie too!! 

Google Gordon Ramsay lasagne al Forno recipe. - it's so yummy I always make it! With vege mince of course! Or I make lasange with loads of veggies...

I love fajitas too, quorn pieces and loads of veggies with chilli and seasoning and sour cream... Scrummy! I use the seeded wraps... Might have that tonight! 

Hey nice new avatar piccy loulou :winkwink:

X x x


----------



## SBB

Kcw quorn is a vege meat basically! It's got loads of protein and allegedly tastes like chicken, or mince, or sausages, they do loads of things, even bacon strips! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha thanks SBB :thumbup: Fajita are my 'thing' too! Yummy!!

Kcw- Quorn is a veggie alternative to meat or soya. It's made of mycroprotein (ie fungi/mushroom type stuff) - it's lovely


----------



## kcw81

weird I never heard of it! must be more popular in the UK. I would try it if I found some here for not too expensive. yay for veggie girls! That is a very cute pic lou!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I think it's just a uk thing! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm veggie at home... OH is life long veggie! We eat alot of Asian meat subsitute, mock duck, mock pork... Really really yummy! Quorn is nice too... Any of you tries the quorn eacalopes with cheese? Mmmmm...


----------



## SBB

Yeh they're quite nice! I like the sausages but only for a sausage sandwich or a snack, not for any dinner though they don't have much flavour! I've actually gone off quorn at the moment, although I've gone off most things! 

My OH is pretty much veggie at home except fish. I'm a lifelong veggie too :D 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

hi all, :wave: havent been on all week so just thought i would pop my head in to see how you and bumps are doing. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone!

Nice to see you Laura- your ticker is looking sooooo good now!! Xxx

How is everyone this morning? Xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies. Feeling very queasy this morning... Trying to work out if I want to ingest anything that might make me feel better and what that might be... Bleurgh! Happy to feel this way though!! Means things are ok!! :)


----------



## laura6914

thanks Lou, 

my comp keeps booting me off the net. Not happy :stampsfeet: 

How are you feeling today hun? Im not too bad, would be even better if i werent working. Roll on maternity leave :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I have the week off this week for half term. My 9year old nephew is here for the week! I had a bit of queasiness over the last few days and feel knackered all the time! But that's about it! No sore boobs yet or anything! Xx


----------



## laura6914

sounds like your going to be very busy hun. 

My boobs hurt a little but that was normal for me after OV. they didnt hurt like i was expecting them to. My other symptoms didnt really kick in until just after 6 weeks either. Yiou just wait, they will be along soon :haha:


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! whats up? last night I made that low fat veggie spinach lasagna for the first time ever and it took me almost 3 hours! I had to make the sauce so that took extra time. it was pretty good, but I was tired when I was done I was like, dang I don't even want this thing anymore -I want to go to sleep! Its hard in our house cuz DH eats pretty much only meat and I am only vegg. We are total opposites. He makes his own stuff and I make mine. I feel bad sometimes but I have no clue how to cook meat and I am not going to taste it to see if its done!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Wow Lou you're lucky on the boob front, mine hurt straight away, they're kind of ok with a bra on unless they get squished or the cat treads on them! But when I take my bra off - OUCH!!! 

Laura your ticker is looking great I'm jealous! Have you got much of a bump yet? 

Peach how are you feeling hun? Have you got to the 'no food is appealing' stage? Ice lollies are good I find! 

kcw the lasagne sounds yummy, i might make one tomorrow for tomorrow night I think :D 
I don't cook meat for OH if I have to touch it at all! I don't mind doing a piece of fish in foil in the oven but thats about it... He doesn't mind, most nights we both eat the same thing... 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

hey SBB! Your cat treads on your boobs! hahaha! 
Laura - yeah I am jealous of your ticker too! I have so far to go to match you!


----------



## SBB

Ha ha it's not funny it hurts!! :haha: 
We've got 2 cats they both do it, they sit on my lap and when they're bored they run off, via my boobs if I'm laying down! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

thanks kcw :thumbup:

sbb, bump is huge. hubby loves it. Says its a nice cushion :haha:
ill post a picture of it when i get a btter internet connection to up load one. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww can't wait to see the bump piccy Laura!! :hugs:

Well I know I promised to step away from the tests but...... I couldn't resist! I finally got my 3+ weeks today!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TySonNMe

Yay Lou!! :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

HAha lou you couldn't stop yourself from the tests. Good news though, glad its confirming what you know to be true!
Cool laura can't wait to see your bump picture on here!


----------



## SBB

Yay lou!!! :happydance: 

Laura can't wait for a piccy! 

Tyson have you got much of a bump? 

I can't wait for mine! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, a little one...11, 13 and 15 weeks...I take them every 2 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







11weeksbump.JPG
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1









13weeksbump.JPG
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1









15weeksbump.JPG
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TySonNMe

Mind you, the 15 weeks pic was after a large dinner meal, I usually take them first thing in the morning.


----------



## SBB

Awww how cool! I want my bump now! 

I think I might do that and take a pic every 2 weeks too... 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

It's pretty neat to see how much you grow...might need to step it up to weekly.


----------



## babyloulou

Awww Tyson!! What a lovely growing bump!! I am so jealous!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Loulou have you told anyone your news yet? 

Btw I mean have you told your family etc? Not that you have some other secret exciting news (like twins lol)! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Just my best friend, my Mum and S.Dad and my OH's Mum and S.Dad. No-one else yet. I daren't until 12 weeks!

Have you told many?


----------



## kcw81

Great Bump Tyson!! 
Speaking of telling people the news we haven't told a soul. My dad is coming to visit me from arizona at the end of this month, and right around that time I will be a little over 11 weeks. It would be neat to tell him the news in person because he has NOO idea we were thinking of a baby but at the same time, its not 2nd tri yet and so the risk is still there right? I don't want to have to tell him and then have to tell him about a MC.


----------



## SBB

Well a few... Told mine and OHs immediate family at about 5 weeks + 2 friends who knew we were ttc... then told about 4 friends And my step sis, and everyone else will tell at 12 weeks hopefully!


Did your family know you've been ttc all this time? They mist be absolutely delighted!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Do you have a scan booked kcw? Would be great if you could get a scan before he comes! I'd say your risk is pretty low but it's hard I guess just in case something does happen... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey I can't believe how many people you guys let know about it! My sister and 2 best friends knew we were trying but I havent told them yet about BFP. I am just nervous and don't feel like having people know about my woes if I have another MC. 
So I have my first scan on June 7th - I will be 8 weeks 4 days. By the time my dad gets here I will be about 11 weeks. I wonder how safe it would be to spill?


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks ladies!


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Did your family know you've been ttc all this time? They mist be absolutely delighted!!
> 
> X x x

My Mum and Dad know that we have been trying for "a couple of years"- never really discussed it with them until we started treatment. OH's Mum only found out when we found out he had a low sperm analysis last year. My best friend knows we have been trying for over 5 years though! Yes everyone is thrilled! Especially my Mum and my best friend :flower:


----------



## kcw81

quiet here on the CC grad front huh? Well hello to everyone! I am really tired this morning.


----------



## babyloulou

Hey kcw- I am feeling horrible today! I feel guilty even saying it when I have wanted this for so long- but I feel so down! Like a black cloud is hanging over me- I feel on the verge of tears all the time! Did anyone else feel like this at 6 weeks??


----------



## kcw81

Oh no! I am sorry you feel so bad! Its gotta be the hormones! I didn't feel that way but it still could hit me. I know I have been more irritable than normal with DH. Do you exercise? it might make you feel better to workout and get some endorphins to give you a little pep. What is there to feel down about, is something going on or is it just general depresssion?


----------



## babyloulou

No nothing at all. I felt fine up until this morning. I just feel like everything hurts- my head, my teeth feel on edge- everything! It feels exactly the same as I felt when on the Clomid!!!


----------



## laura6914

hey all, 

Oh lou im sorry your having a bad day. I felt the same chick sio dont worry. up one miute and down the next. You should start to pick up after asbout 13 weeks. i did but you will have your good days and bad until them im afraid. 

Not got round to posting a bump pic yet but i will i promise. I seem to have spurted the passed few days. im HUGE. :haha:

xxx


----------



## kcw81

lou - I am sorry and I hope by tomorrow you feel better. would it be possible to exercise or do you feel too bad? I swear it helps me feel better when I feeling crap but maybe you are too sick feeling.
Hi laura! yeah lets see your big belly! hey what are you going to name your baby?


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks girls- I might go swimming tomorrow see if it peps me up! Only problem is I have no energy at all! Oh well!

Yes Laura- have you thought of any names?


----------



## laura6914

I will post when whe i get chance KC hunny. We are calling him Shae Terry. Terry being after my dad. Im so excited. 

have you thought of any names yet?

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh sorry I've just noticed the baby's name in your siggy! Is that pronounced 'shay'? It's lovely xxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks lou hun. yeah thats how you say it. my dad is really my step dad but has bought me up. he doesnt have any kids and will never be a biological grandad so thought it would be nice to name the baby after him :thumbup:

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Is his name Shae or Terry? I'm the same my stepdad has pretty much brought me up too xx


----------



## laura6914

my dads name is Terry, well terrence but terry for shirt and no way am i using terrence as a middle name. :rofl:

you thought of any names yet hun. 

little man just turned and scared the shit out of me. :haha: He dont move much he is pretty laid back but when he does i dont half jump. lol. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Awww bless him! I can't wait for the bump and the moving!!! Have you got a Doppler? 

We have been talking about names a little bit- but I don't want to think about it too much until after 12 weeks! Don't want to jinx anything! OH tries to wind me up by picking ridiculous names and insisting he is not joking! His current ones are Ginger and Maximillian!!!! :haha:


----------



## NurseKel

Hello girls. Loulou, don't feel bad honey. I felt exactly the same way early on. I even told my DH that if I would have felt so bad with my DD's pregnancy I probably wouldn't have wanted to be pregnant again. LOL I can't do or say anything to make it better for you but I will tell you it gets MUCH better. Big hugs!
Love the name Laura.
We are using my dad's name as the middle name also. \
Hi KCW, SBB and anyone else I missed.


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw Lou, sorry to hear you're a bit down today. Try a nice bubble bath (but not too hot)! Also, I read that Clomid takes up to 60 days to be completely eliminated from the body so it may be no wonder you're still feeling some effects. Do you have pets? I know mine usually help cheer me up when I'm down or mad.


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh maybe its still the Clomid then too! Evil clomoods!! 

I woul love to have a bubble bath but unfortunately can't as I have ezcema. I just randomly starting getting it last year at the age of 29- never had it before!!! I get it mainly on my stomach and around the genital area! It drives me mad and has gone crazy since I got my bfp! I don't think the itching is helping my mood either to be honest! I usually use steriod cream when I get a flare up but obviously can't be wacking that on my lady hoohaa now!!


----------



## kcw81

oh god you poor thing Lou! getting itchy around the belly and genital area would be quite uncomfortable to say the least! 

Laura - thats a great name! I have thought of some names but like lou, I don't want to really jinx it now! I will whip them out and consider them in 2nd tri maybe.

Hey nurse kel how are you? are you actually a nurse then? what kind?


----------



## NurseKel

Hey KCW, I am actually a nurse. I am an RN and work as a field nurse in home health. That's probably why I have so many aches and pains everyday after driving the roads all day. LOL I noticed you were from the states too. Where do you live? Please excuse me if we've had this conversation but I can't seem to remember anything these days. Being old and preggo is not a good combination! ROFL.


----------



## kcw81

Hey Kel, I am in Oregon. I am enjoying the rain NOT. Nursing sounds like tough work, always on your feet taking care of people all day. It is really admirable though!


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you! I love my job b/c I get to be out and about all day but I have found with being pregnant it's difficult to do all the driving. Especially with this lovely Texas heat. It's already in the mid 90's here and it's not even really summer yet. What do you do up there in Oregon? We could use a little rain but we had such a wet winter I'm okay with not getting any for now. I'm kind of worried about hurricane season now b/c they say it might be a bad one and we aren't too far from the coast. Can you imagine going in labor during a hurricane..? LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Nursekel- have you heard anything from Reedsgirl recently? Just thinking I haven't seen her on here in ages???? X


----------



## kcw81

kel - I currently am not working - I spend the day at home taking care of the puppy and thinking about how I should be cleaning our house. I occasionally get some part time CPA work. I like not working so I am glad DH is bringing in the bacon for us! yeah my sister just moved to miami and I am worried for her sake about the hurricaine season! have you been through lots of them before? are they horrible?


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! Feeling a little better today! I have booked my first scan for 22nd June! Yay!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, sorry I wasn't around yesterday... Had to go to A&E in the am as I had a small amount of bleeding. Blood levels etc all look ok, so just have to wait for the scan tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed!


----------



## babyloulou

I have everything crossed for you Peachblossom- I hope it all goes ok xx


----------



## NurseKel

Loulou, I haven't heard from Reedsgirl in quite a while. I hope she is doing okay but I can understand if she is taking a break from TTC.
KCW, I am a Texas native so I am more than use to hurricanes. The worst ones are pretty awful. We have had a few where we didn't get our power back for over a month and we had to wait in long lines to get gas and basic foods like bread. The biggest part is just following the weather and being prepared.
Peach, sorry you had a scare honey. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## babyloulou

I searched for her after I asked you and she is still active and TTC- she's just posting in different sections now!

How is everyone else today? xx


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! I've been stalking but didn't get a chance to post as mega busy! 

Lou I'm glad you're feeling better. I had a few days when I felt exactly the same... So down and then I felt guilty because I was pregnant I should be feeling happy! It passes I promise... 

Peach I really hope everything is ok hun, I'm sure it is I have a good feeling for you :D 

How is everyone else doing? 

I got my Doppler in the post today :D I had a go and we think we found the heartbeat, but going to have another go later. Will try and put a link up if I can get OH to do the technical bits so you can hear it too! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes!! Go on SBB- I would love to hear what the heartbeat sounds like xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies. I've been at home this afternoon resting. Passed a small brown clot earlier and got all freaked at work. Nothing since though so things are still looking positive. Boobs are so sore and earlier I had to eat 2 bags of cheese and onion Mcoys!! Also sent OH out for plain chocolate digestives... think that was just a normal craving, but putting it down to baby! :) Scan is tomorrow at 11.20.

Came home to find my garden is bigger! :) we had some building done earlier in the year and they left a whole load of rubbish plus we had to horrible trees that we wanted to get rid of. We had a team in to clear it all out today and I have such a big garden now!! I'm thinking water features, decking, statues... ok, maybe not ALL that, but definitely going to have to make a trip to the garden centre this weekend!! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Peach - you HAD to eat 2 bags of McCoys?! I love the s&v ones actually I could easily eat 2 bags, maybe 3!! 

Make sure you update us after the scan... 

Yay for the bigger garden! Wish mine was a bit bigger! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! 
Nurse kel - wow hurricaines sounds rough! my sister will just have to get used to them I suppose, learn the ropes. 
Lou - I am so glad you are feeling better! Excited for your scan on the 22nd! how many wks will you be?
SBB - HI! 
Peach - So sorry about the blood, hope its nothing!! Good luck for your scan tomorrow!
Hello to laura and anyone else! My scan is on monday and I am excited and NERVOUSSSS. I am 8 wks today how exciting!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I will be 9 weeks on the day of the scan- although if you go by ov date then I will be a couple of days under 9 weeks! Has anyone had a scan then? I'm wondering how much you can see at 9 weeks? Can you hear the heartbeat? X


----------



## kcw81

Lou I think you can hear the HB at 9 weeks. I am pretty sure that you could hear it as early as 7 wks but not all women do. I am hoping that I Can see the hb so bad! I will be 8 wks and 3 days.


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies. When I had my eight week scan my doctor didn't even try for the heartbeat due to it being iffy on hearing it that early. You will however see the heart just fluttering away. I don't think we heard the heartbeat until about 12 weeks and that was on doppler and my NT scan. My next appt is next Wednesday but it is just a check up so nothing exciting like a scan. LOL


----------



## kcw81

oh I see! Nurse Kel, so you can SEE the HB at 8 wks fluttering? I will take that if I can have it! sorry lou for the wrong info


----------



## Peach Blossom

I saw the heartbeat at 8 weeks on my first pregnancy. Cried straight away! It's magical.


----------



## NurseKel

KCW, I hope you ladies get to see your little fluttering hearts soon. Your drs/mws may try but most of the time they won't attempt to hear it that early to avoid panicking moms if they can't get it. I don't think I am scheduled to have any more scans but I'm going to ask my doctor on Wednesday just to be sure. You ladies better post your scan pics for us to see too!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> I will be 9 weeks on the day of the scan- although if you go by ov date then I will be a couple of days under 9 weeks! Has anyone had a scan then? I'm wondering how much you can see at 9 weeks? Can you hear the heartbeat? X

I had my second scan at 8+6 and as the others said saw the HB, I also saw it at 6+2. They don't even bother trying to listen to it just seeing it is fine... 

I think I posted my scan pic? I can post it again to show you roughly what you'll see.... it's just a blob but it does look much more like a baby than my first scan and it was wiggling too! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Here it is because god knows what page it's on! 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







Boo and Dannys Xmas Pudding!.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kcw81

cool SBB! I bet it was neato to see the fluttering! I hope so much mine is fluttering away like it should be.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that looks like a baby SBB! I didn't realise it would be that clear! How lovely! God I am so scared now! I just want this little un to stick and be wriggling away strongly at the scan!


----------



## SBB

Don't worry girls you will both be fine! I was crapping myself both times but it was all ok... 

Yep it's so much clearer compared to the 6+2 which was basically a blob of fuzzy white which appeared to all be beating! 

I just used the doppler again and have recorded it, but need to work out how to get it on here so you can listen! I will have to try tomorrow as off to bed soon... 

It's really hard to find, just took me ages was about to give up and suddenly found it! It's so low down I had the doppler on my pubic bone basically to get it! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Which Doppler did you buySBB? X


----------



## SBB

Erm... It's called babysound maybe ana wiz... It's from amazon £36 I can post the link? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d.html/ref=mp_s_a_5?qid=1275604044&a=B001DMNDHQ&sr=8-5


X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes please xxx

While you're here do you dye your hair? I have a hair appt booked for June17th for a cut, full colour and highlights! I am Reading so many contradicting things- most people say just have highlights as the dye doesn't sit on your scalp! Others say they wouldn't even do that before 12 weeks! But the most say dye isn't unsafe anymore????

Does anybody here have their hair lightened?? Xx


----------



## SBB

Link above hun... 

No I don't, luckily I have dark brown hair which I like :D 

I have read a few contradicting things too... Can you ask your hairdresser about it or do you not want to tell them? 

I thought most were safe now... Also worth thinking about is doing a test patch 24 hours before, as your hormones are changing it might be worth checking you won't react differently to it... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey lou, I went and got my hair done 2 weeks ago. I think if you just use lots of foils you would be okay, it wouldnt touch your scalp. can they just do a really full head of foils with color and highlights on the foils (without doing a color on your scalp?) I Think the risk of anything happening is really really low. Luckily when I was there there wasnt a whole lot of customers so there weren't lots of fumes in the air.


----------



## NurseKel

Lou, honey I colored and highlighted my hair with both pregnancies. I had my highlights done this time when I was somewhere between 6-10 weeks and I even get the very white blonde highlights. I don't personally believe it causes any harm. I have read that some ladies say their hair doesn't color the same when pregnant due to hormones but I will tell you this last time my hair turned out gorgeous with the foils. I say go for it but it's whatever you're comfortable with.


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! I know everyones probably in bed but I just noticed my boobs aren't sore again and this worries me. I know what you said not to worry but I can't help it!! I just can't wait till my scan on monday! I just have to make it to then to see if everythings ok.


----------



## babyloulou

My boobs have barely hurt at all kcw! I get the odd twinges and sore nipples for a few hours- then they stop hurting again!


----------



## laura6914

hey all,

sorry i havent been on for a wile. im at home today but when i have been trying to get on at work it just kicks me off. :cry:

so how are we all. i havent read back though the posts. 

lou dying your hair is fine. it doesnt harm the baby its as Kel says, for some woman the colour dont always turn out right due to hormones so make sue you do a test sample first. 

KCW, my boobs didnt hurt ovely so dont worry. they will hurt some days an not others due to the hcg rising then leveling out and then rising again.
as fo me, shae has had me up between 1am and 3:30am kicking and moving. im shattered.lol. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Laura! I'm joining you on the lack of sleep. Our Labrador is on steriod tabletsand they are making him really ill. OH had to get up with him about 8 times in the night to let him out to poo/be sick!! So we got NO sleep! Then I got up at 7 with my nephew! I could sleep for England!!!


----------



## laura6914

bless lou, think its just a way of getting us ready for motherhood. 
your poor doggy. why is he on them?

xxx


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone! What a lovely, positive thread! Lou, I pm'd you my details - hope that's ok!

Just got back from a lovely week in Greece. We've just moved house and it was to escape, really. It needs loads of work and we don't even have hot water yet! So lots of trips to the local swimming pool for me to use the showers!! Hopefully we'll be a bit more sorted by November.

Just caught up and saw some posts about dopplers - I got one ('angelsounds', off ebay) and heard a heartbeat at 9 weeks (you have to position it much lower down than you'd think) and I use it from time to time now. My OH loves it, think it helps him feel connected. I'd def recommend getting one, although apparently it's v normal not to be able to pick up a heartbeat until around 12 weeks.

Having a few fluttery feelings now and again - so cool! Getting a proper bump now, just looked a bit fat before!!

Glad you're all doing well, would be lovely to see some bump pics - i'll try and get one up soon x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay megs! Glad to see you! I was wondering where you were!! I will add the details you have PM'ed me to the first page.

Hope you had a lovely time in Greece xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Ladies, I am new to this thread, I was on the Clomid before, during, and after so YAY I am able to join you lovely ladies! Onelildream will be joining us too and I believe Caz just got her BFP!!!!

I had my hcg levels drawn on 11dpo and it was 9.6 and yesterday at 14dpo it was 140.
Not sure if thats the norm, have any of you kept track of your hcg levels?


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Smile4me- nice to see you in here xx

My HCG levels were 139 at 13dpo and 399 at 16dpo xxx


----------



## Smile4me

OK great thanks sweetie, how are you feeling any symptoms? The only thing so far for me is this kinda knot in my throat that feels like indigestion and lack of appetite of course bb's are a little sore but nothing new there. :) Thank you so much for everything Lou seriously I would not be here without you and I mean that from the bottom of my heart :hugs2::flower:


----------



## megs79

Wow congrats Smile4me - amazing news!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

No not really smile4me- apart from feeling absolutely shattered and having no energy at all!!! Nipples feel kinda different but not overly painful. xx


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Megs I am still in shock.. I'm sure you all have gone through the same :)
I'm dying to be able to tell my girls they ask me every day when they will find out if we are having a baby or not.. :)


----------



## babyloulou

When are you going to tell them? x


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope i will be joining you all in the mornng xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

I don't know dh and I ordered tshirts last night for them that say "Im the sweetiest Big Sister and a New grandpa t shirt ... when do you think, I mean I guess we can tell them after the first ultra sound looks good....


----------



## babyloulou

CAn you wait that long?? Do you have to wait until 12 weeks for your first scan?


----------



## megs79

You too Caz?! Blimey, must have been a good batch of Clomid! Congrats!!


----------



## babyloulou

Caz has had a 'not sure' line. She's doing another test in the morning xx


----------



## Smile4me

I know I AM SO EXCITED FOR CAZ AND ONELILDREAM!!!!!! yipppeeee

I dont know if I can wait that long, I mean seriously I am going bananas inside :0)

That was three of us this cycle, just waiting for Britt to test tomorrow.


----------



## kcw81

WOW! I just logged on and there are 2, possibly 3 new girls on here! Welcome! Hi Smile and Megs! And hopefully Caz too! 
Laura and Lou - thanks you guys for the reassurances about my bbs- I needed it. That sounds reasonable what laura said about hormones rising and leveling, causing similar rise and level in symptoms. I will remember that.
I've been having trouble falling asleep at night and that is new for me. I didn't fall asleep till really late about 2am, just lay there trying. Ugh. I imagine it only gets worse when you can actually feel the baby like laura mentioned.
Lou why is your poor pup on roids??


----------



## babyloulou

He's on them because he has had conjunctivitis for nearly 5 months now!! We've tried 5 different types of eye drops and nothing is working! He is now on the steriod tablets and some extra strong eye drops! The roids are making him soooo ill! He won't go for a walk, hasn't wagged his tail for days and is weeing constantly! Vet won't let us take him off them though! My poor baby :-(


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

I haven't caught up properly because I just had a 3 hour drive home in hideous traffic and I'm knackered! Lying on garden sofa Now and going to have a BBQ (although i'm just going to have a salad!!) 

Anyway I have read a little bit and it seems we have some new people :happydance: yay congrats girls I'm really excited for you all - what a great few days for clomid eh?! 

Right I will catch up properly over the weekend - hope this gorgeous weather lasts! 

Peach hun how was your scan? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Peach- how did you get on??? X


----------



## kcw81

oh yah Peach! I forgot about your scan! I hope it went well! 

Lou I am so sorry for your poor old pup! thats so sad. 

Hi SBB! 3 hours in traffic would drive me up the wall.


----------



## SBB

Yeh it was pretty annoying, normally
I'm quite calm but it was SO hot! Didn't get too stressed until I finally got onto a road with no traffic and then got stuck behind the slowest tractor ever! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey smile, maegs and caz!! So glad you're here with your :bfp:s!!

AFM, had our gender determination and it's a boy!!! We're so happy. The full story is in my journal!!


----------



## SBB

Yay Tyson! :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

thats awesome tyson! so is that two boys we have now in our group?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies! Scan was ok. Can see gestation sac and yolk sac now so things have progressed. Couldn't see baby or heartbeat yet. Have another scan booked for 3 weeks. So pleased. Feeling rough so happy about that!! In Wales for the weekend with all the family (24 of us)!! 

How's everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## Smile4me

kcw81 said:


> thats awesome tyson! so is that two boys we have now in our group?

Yay Awesome!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## NurseKel

Awww Peach, so happy to hear that your scan went well.
Loulou, so sorry about your puppy. If you're like me you love your furbabies as much as real babies. I have a great dane and a new puppy which is a bloodhound and she is too adorable. Hope your furbaby feels better soon.
Meggs, good to see you honey. Glad you had a good time on your vacation.
Hi there KCW. Don't worry about those boobs honey. Your symptoms will come and go periodically but that doesn't mean anything is wrong. 
SBB, traffic sucks...ugh.
Tyson, YEA! I have a baby boy buddy. Wahoo!
To all the new BFPs ladies....huge congrats and so glad to see you all over here. It is such a great group of girls.


----------



## kcw81

thanks nurse kel about the bbs. thats so exciting about the boys on here, I think there are 3 actually. I love great danes AND bloodhounds! blood hounds are so funny, they are so droopy. We have an 11 month golden retriever names chompy and he is a riot. so cute and such a handful.


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!!! Our first 3 gender scans are all boys!! That's laura, kel and Tyson now!! Congrats tyson xxx

Yes kel I have two dogs and I love them more than anything! I have my chocolate lab who's now 4 but we've had him since he was 7 weeks old. And we have a scruffy terrier-type mongrel from the rescue centre- we don't know how old he is but we've had him for 3 years.

Peach- so glad to hear your scan was ok xx


----------



## babyloulou

Tyson- I have added your 'boy' to the front page details- but the rest is still blank. Can you post your stats xxxx


----------



## kcw81

yay peach! I just saw your post about the scan. sounds good to me. with all these boys already I bet the rest of us will be girls. or twins!


----------



## TySonNMe

Name:- TySonNMe
TTC:- 8 months
Issue:- not ovulating
Tx:- first round Clomid 50mg
EDD:- 16th Nov 2010 
Sex:- BOY!! :blue:


----------



## laura6914

morning girls, 

Huge congrtates to the new BFPs. Caz, have you ot your BFp or are you testing this morning? 

Congrates on all the new scans and glad all is going well. 
lou i hope your poor doggy gets better soon. Its heart breaking when they are so ill isnt it. :(

As for me, im at work :cry: sat in the garden yesterday for as long as i could and got a bit of a tan. Only 5 weeks left until i start my maternity leave :yipee: cant wait.

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I want a girl!! I know beggars can't be choosers, and I'll be happy with a healthy baby, but a girl would be lovely!! :)


----------



## megs79

Good morning! I can't decide whether to find out sex or not - dilemma!!

Thought I'd attach a pic of my bump, which doesn't really look like a bump at the moment - just a podge! Hopefully it'll be more defined in a few weeks...
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Megs!! That is a proper bump!!!! :-D

Peach- I think we're going to have a boy- OH thinks it will be a girl!

Laura- you areleaving work early then? How far gone will you be? X


----------



## laura6914

ill be 27 weeks Lou. having to take it as early as i can as im moving the end of next month and the tennency on my flat runs out on the 7th August so everythin has come at the right time really. :thumbup:


Lovely bump meggs. 

xxx
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## laura6914

oh the above pic is of my bump at 17 weeks. Ill get a more up to date one on soon. its the only picture i have on my work compture. :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Awww- loving these bump piccys!!! Xx


----------



## megs79

I want your bump instead Laura!! x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Megs! They're both lovely! Xx


----------



## laura6914

meggs your bump is gorgeous. xx


----------



## megs79

Looking forward to seeing latest pic and how much it's grown!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah me too! Put a recent bump piccy on Laura xx

My nephew has gone home this morning so I am going 'pregnancy' shopping! Not been able to while he was here as he doesn't know yet! I am going to buy comfy bras and a pregnancy journal! Has anyone else bought a good one from anywhere? X


----------



## laura6914

lou i could send you a pic via text for you to put up for me. the only way i can do it is to take it from my phone, put it on the comp at home, send it via email to my work and then put it on and its a nightmare. cant do it at home as the connection is so bad it shuts down an doesnt upload. 


i got a lovely pregnancy journal from a work friend. Its got different section like before during and after. I have kept some pregnancy tests in there and put sll the scan pictures in there its gorgeous. Its a yellow one form m,other care. Ill have a look on their site and see if i can find it for you chick. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Awe thanks laura- yes do that- I looked on mothercare and could only see ink and blue onesxx 

I'll PM you my mobile number xx


----------



## babyloulou

Laura's beautiful bump.....
xxx

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/LaurafromBnBJune2010.jpg


----------



## laura6914

thanks for putting that up for me Lou. 

its soooooo hot out today. Its killing me. lol. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

No probs! I'm just about to venture out now! Might have a look in Mothercare for that journal xxxx


----------



## laura6914

have fun hun. let me know how you get on. I know they do have a few different ones in there. xx


----------



## megs79

Lovely bump - it's grown quite a bit in those few weeks! x


----------



## kcw81

Laura you look beautiful! Love your bump and your outfit!


----------



## kcw81

megs your bump is so cute! I just saw it!


----------



## kcw81

hey guys I want a boy I think. I think my DH will end up spending more time with him if its a boy doing father son things since he is sooo sports and guy things-oriented. what do you all want? Peach, you want a girl? Megs, you aren't finding out?


----------



## Smile4me

So what kind of symptoms are you all having in your first trimester, Isn't it hard to contain yourself from buying everything under the sun? I can't help but looking at bedding, cribs, and everything new that isout there the 4in one cribs! 

Well ladies we broke down and told the girls today and they are EXTATIC!!!! Now I can't get my six year old to leave my side, it is adorable!


----------



## kcw81

aww thats so cute smile! I am not buying anything until 2nd tri! Maybe even later than that!! I am having just sore boobs off and on, fatigue, and some cravings. what about you?


----------



## laura6914

kcw81 said:


> Laura you look beautiful! Love your bump and your outfit!

thank you KCW i dont think im going to have a huge bump to be honest. I have seen people the same stage as me who are a lot bigger. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not buying any baby stuff until after the 20 week scan! I wouldn't dare before then!

I did buy a pregnancy journal yesterday though. I bought one from WHSmith- it's a really good one but I'm not struck on the front cover so I might cover it up 

I also bought a magazine called 'I Am Pregnant' from WHSmith and it is brilliant- loads better than the 'mother and baby' mag and the 'pregnancy and birth' mag. I highly recommend it- it does seem to be geared towards early pregnancy though- which is why it's so unlike the other magazines xxxx


----------



## megs79

kcw81 said:


> hey guys I want a boy I think. I think my DH will end up spending more time with him if its a boy doing father son things since he is sooo sports and guy things-oriented. what do you all want? Peach, you want a girl? Megs, you aren't finding out?

I really can't decide! Got the scan coming up soon so better make a decision! I'm convinced it's a boy...


----------



## kcw81

megs I wouldn't be able to NOT find out! Is this your first and only baby, or do you have other kids already or planning more kids? I think since this is my only one ever I would want to for sure find out. If I had lots of kids, sure, why not have one time be a surprise!!

Lou I am the same as you, I won't make a single purchase other than pregnancy books until LATE! I wonder though when we get to like 16 -17 weeks and start gettnig bumps if we will cave and buy a couple things. That magazine sounds good, I wonder if they have it here in the states.


----------



## megs79

Yes it's my first - and i've wanted it for so long I don't think I can bear the suspense!!! 

I'd love the surprise when I give birth but November's a long way away, plus I can start buying a few things once I know the sex... OH wants to know but parents think should have the surprise.

Am hoping to have at least one more, so perhaps that could be a surprise... better make my mind up soon! Are you all finding out do you reckon? x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I'm going to find out definitely!! 

Megs- why don't you and OH find out and keep it a secret from the parents??


----------



## megs79

That was something we thought actually - if they want to wait, they can wait! I'm prob about 70% towards finding out I reckon. x


----------



## babyloulou

My OH wants to find out so badly there's no way I could even consider not finding out! He wants to know soooo bad!!

I finally "feel" pregnant today! My boobs were really sore this morning and I have a feeling like cystitis in my lower back and stomach- a very uncomfortable feeling. Is this a normal pregnancy feeling? Or am I just getting cystitis? :wacko:

We finally gave in and BD'd today! First time in nearly 3 weeks since the day we got the BFP! :blush:


----------



## kcw81

I am so glad you feel pregnant today lou! that is awesome. jealous about the BD too! we are still too scared after we tried it at 5 weeks and it gave me AWFUL cramps and naseua. What the heck is cycsitis?


----------



## babyloulou

Cystitis is a water infection (mainly affects women)- it's where you get a really uncomfortable stomach and back- it hurts to wee and you can't stop weeing! I haven't got the wee problem its just my stomach and back feel cystitis-ish!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Of it's crampy feeling then it most probably is just the womb stretching to accommodate baby. If it's gets more painful than mild cramps though you shoul go to the Dr. 

OH and I don't dare BD especially with everything that's been going on! To be honest though it's the last thing I feel like right now!! :) 

On my way back from Wales. Had a lovely time with OH's family. So hard not to tell people! Has everyone else had a lovely weekend? Xx


----------



## kcw81

ow cysititis sounds uncomfortable. yeah, since you don't have to wee its probably just your uterus and things growing lou!

Peach glad you had fun it wales! You had a little secret and nobody knew! fun. we are having a sort of boring relaxing weekend, which is just fine with me. I am about to go work out and then after that hopefully the dang rain will stop and we can take the pup outside for exercise.


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies! 

I've hardly been on we've been painting like mad all weekend! 

Felt great yesterday, no sickness til about 8 but today have felt crap all day :( 

Lou that's great you feel pregnant :D I think I had similar back/tummy feeling so don't worry.... 

Kcw we haven't had sex either! Not since ovulation... I think with the cramps I have I'm too scared! Don't think we'd really enjoy it so waiting til we feel a bit more comfortable... Wish we could though :( 

Hi everyone else... I will come on properly and catch up tomorrow probably... 

Lou I thought we (you!) could add a baby sex guess to the front page, for before we find out! Me and OH think it's a girl, plus Chinese gender predictor says girl and heartbeat is fast which indicates girl... So we'll be quite suprised if it's a boy!

Have you heard much from ollie? I'm just going to email her... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey peach :wave: 

Glad you had a nice weekend! It is so hard to keep it a
secret! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

SBB...what was your baby's heart rate? Mine was 158, 154, 140 and 129 on last Friday so it's decreased a lot since my initial visit. The Chinese gender prediction chart was wrong for me as it said girl. I took a test here with OH's cousin and it said boy: https://www.parents.com/pregnancy/signs/quiz/baby-gender-prediction/


----------



## SBB

Damn can't do that on my phone but will do it on my computer later... 
My heartrates are only on my Doppler but 1st time was around 180 then the rest of the time has been around 166... 

I think girls are said to be quicker... But I think that's been proven wrong a lot of times! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I will add the guess thing to the front page thingymijig!

I heard from Ollie on Friday- she had just got back from a week away with her husband. I replied to her email but she hasn't replied yet so think she may be having a busy weekend xx


----------



## megs79

Those pains sound very similar to what I had Lou - think it's the uterus doing stuff!

Did that test that TysonNMe put link to, and it says it's too close to call - could be girl or boy!!


----------



## SBB

Finally had a chance to catch up - I've had to read loads! I know I'm v late but replying to everyone anyway! 

Megs I'm so jealous Me and OH really want to go to Greece but we never go on holiday! Would love a break, maybe if we sell our house we could go before we move... 
Your new house sounds great :D I love houses in a state means you can do exactly what you want with it!
Your bump is great - doesn't look like podge at all! :haha: 

Peach I'm so glad the scan went well :hugs: how far along are you now? You need a ticker it's too hard to keep up! Have you had any more brown bleeding? I'm still getting it every few days but I think it's ok... 

Kcw as the others said don't worry about symptoms coming and going... Yesterday I felt great, no nausea, boobs fine! Today I've felt awful all day and my boobs hurt more than ever! 

Laura your bump is fantastic! So jealous! I'll post a pic of mine but it's barely a bump just a little sticky out bit really!! 

Lou I hope your furrbaby is feeling better, we have 2 Burmese cats I love them soooo much! We should all post photos of our furrbabies!

Smile congrats hun! Hope you are feeling ok :hugs:
did caz get her bfp? I hope so! 

Hope I haven't missed anything!

Re finding out the sex, I think we will, but we're not going to tell anyone else so it's a surprise for them! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lol I have no idea why there's a smiley at the top of my last post, I didn't ask for it :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I like the furbaby post idea! Lets all do that!


----------



## SBB

Cool I'll do mine tomorrow when I'm on my computer! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Furbaby? I'm confused
Also Lou can you add me to the first page hun?

How's everyone doing? 

I'm fine just some minor pressure and feels like stretching down in the nether regions and bb's are a lil sore, I do not have any nausea or any other symptoms though so I'm quite happy with that.


----------



## babyloulou

Smile4me- Furbaby=loved cats or dogs
Yes of course I'll add you- can you post your details on here so I can add them xxx


----------



## Smile4me

OK I'm an idiot duh! We have three cats EEEEK they drive me crazy!!!!!

OK here goes:
Thanks daaaaaling

Name: Smile4me
TTC: 16 months
Issue: dh low motility/morph
Tx: 2n round of Clomid 100mg
EDD: March, 2011 (will find out on June 14th exact date)
Sex: ?


----------



## kcw81

SBB thanks for getting back to about the symptoms comin and goin! 
Smile, - fur babies are your pets!!! 
Here is my fur baby, Chompy -golden retrienver who is about 11 months now. here a pic when he was a baby and then one in the winter and one more recent!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh he is gorgeous kcw!! Absolutely gorgeous!! I'll post mine now too xx


----------



## SBB

Kcw he's absolutely gorgeous!! Yay I love furbabies! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

thanks guys! lets see yours soon! I love my pup even though he is a handful!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm technically 7weeks today, but I think in reality I'm 6weeks. I'll sort a ticker out this week. Still having brown discharge... Can't help but worry, but trying very hard not to think about it too much!

Back from Wales and not looking foward to work tomorrow... :( Can't really complain as I'm off on holiday on Saturday for 2 weeks! Going to my Mum's place in France. Can't wait!!

How long is everyone planning to take off in maternity leave?


----------



## Smile4me

well the only pic i have are my girls and they are in my avy :) My dh takes pics of the cats on his phone but eh me not so much... I take tons of the girls though :) They are so much fun!


----------



## Peach Blossom

My furbaby is called Puss. He used to live with my gran, but came to live with us when she died earlier this year. He is hilarious... anyone seen Simon's Cat on Youtube? He's exactly like that! Sleeps on my head most nights!! :D


----------



## Smile4me

Peach Blossom said:


> I'm technically 7weeks today, but I think in reality I'm 6weeks. I'll sort a ticker out this week. Still having brown discharge... Can't help but worry, but trying very hard not to think about it too much!
> 
> Back from Wales and not looking foward to work tomorrow... :( Can't really complain as I'm off on holiday on Saturday for 2 weeks! Going to my Mum's place in France. Can't wait!!
> 
> How long is everyone planning to take off in maternity leave?

Hey sweetie have you talked to the dr about your discharge?

My job is held for 12 weeks, I get six weeks paid at 75% then if I want to use my earned PTO days, I can take the next six weeks at full pay.
I'm not sure how long I will take, I guess it depends on how the delivery goes.


----------



## babyloulou

Well- this is my Labrador Piper when he was a baby...


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/IMG_2418.jpg

And this is now....


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Piperinflowers.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Piper.jpg



And this is my scruffy little rescue terrier-cross dog Ruudi....


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Ruudi.jpg


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/11June2009010.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've been to A&E, talked to the nurse at the EPU, talked to the sonographer... they all say unless it's red then not to worry... the only problem is that this is how the last 3 losses started... I feel like no one is listening to me! I'm emailing my FS tomorrow to ask him what his feelings on the matter are. I personally think someone should have taken more notice of my progesterone drop last week! 

Yeah, I get 6 weeks at 90% pay then can take up to a year (as that is the law over here) but you only get £131 or something like that a week after the first 6 weeks. I'm not so worried about the money as we'll scrape by, I'm more worried about being usurped by my nemesis at work and going back to crappy tasks! At the moment I'm planning on taking about 3 months in total... would like to take more though.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Loulou they are sooooo cute!!! I'm more of a cat person, but your pups are gorgeous!


----------



## Peach Blossom

this is Puss!
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/a118555b.jpg


----------



## Smile4me

Peach Blossom, I'm so sorry hun to hear about your losses.
I delivered twins at eight months so I can empathize with you, it is a horrible horrible thing to go through sweetie! My thoughts and prayers are with you.

What were your progesterone levels so far?


----------



## Peach Blossom

A week ago Friday my hcg was 1200 and progesterone 59, the Sunday after that was hcg 2100 and progesterone 61 and then last wednesday hcg was 3700 and progesterone 51. Still healthy levels, but there shouldn't have been a drop really...


----------



## Smile4me

How far along are you sweetie?


----------



## kcw81

Lou your pups are adorable! they are so different from eachother too! Are they buddies?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes kcw- they love each other!! They play fight ALL the time! The terrier is only little but he can kick the sh*t out of the Lab! He's the definite boss! :-D


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile4me said:


> How far along are you sweetie?

7 weeks by dates, 6 weeks by scan.


----------



## kcw81

awww! I wish chompy had a buddy to wrestle with but I Think it would be challenging to have two pups running amok in my life!


----------



## babyloulou

It is- especially because our Lab is never well. He developed elbow dysplacia (arthritis) at 4 months old. He's only four now and he's had two operations on his leg so far. And he's currently had conjunctivitis for about 5 months!! :nope: 

And our terrier is a rescue dog that was very mistreated before we got him- we've had him 3 years now but it took about a year until he trusted us! He also won't poo on the garden as he has obviously been told off for it in the past so he has to be taken out to go to the toilet! Which wouldn't be so bad if he was a two-poo-a-day dog like most dogs, but he's not!! He goes about 6/7 times a day! And when he wants to go he needs to go! It doesn't matter if it's midnight if he starts screaming you have to take him!! :dohh:

I wouldn't swap either of them for the world though! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lou they are sooooo gorgeous! I love the first pic! I think if we got a dog in the future we'd get a lab probably... 

Peach Puss is gorgeous too - I love cats! I will post mine tomorrow.... 

I hope the brown bleeding is nothing bad Hun, fingers crossed bubs is all cosy in there and clinging on! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Awww Peach- Puss is gorgeous! I've only just noticed you posted that! What a comfy looking cat!! Hope the discharge stops soon honey xxx

SBB- be careful if you do- they can have terrible joints! We were really careful and got 5 generations of hip, elbow and eye scores done when we got him and his elbows were still f*cked!! They are gorgeous natured dogs though! Xx


----------



## SBB

Thanks lou I'll remember that! We have a brown and a grey cat, you'll see tomorrow, but if we got a big house at some point in the future I'd love a choc lab and a grey Weimaraner(?!) cos they're like the dog versions of our cats!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww can't wait to see them! I love cats- I'd love to have both but OH is SEVERELY allergic to cats!! 

Night everyone xxx


----------



## kcw81

night all you UKers going to bed now! Peach I love your puss pic! sweet dreams.


----------



## laura6914

helloe my grogeous girlies, how are we all?
Havent read back through the posts propery just skimmed through them. 

Loving all the pictures of everyones furbabies. Sooooo cute. 

Peach- has the bleeding stopped hunny. I hope your FS gave you some answers. So annoying that concidering your other losses no one has really helped. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## megs79

Ahhh lovely pics! Just got cats but if I got a dog i'd want one like your little one Lou - so cute!

Here's one of our rescue cats, Cecil and Norman!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0114.JPG
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! I have started spotting red blood this morning! :cry: I am praying that it is just because we BD'd yesterday and not because of anything more sinister! :nope:


----------



## megs79

Try not to worry - it's really common :hugs:

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well all I can say is OH won't be getting his end away again in the forseeable future!!!


----------



## SBB

Yep Lou Lou especially after sex it's very common. Don't panic. All your blood (ok well not _all_ of it, but a lot of it!) is around your uterus and cervix and so sex might well cause it to bleed a little - honestly I'm sure it's just fine... 

Megs I love your pic that's hilarious! 

I'll post mine now.... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Well all I can say is OH won't be getting his end away again in the forseeable future!!!

:rofl: 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

laura6914 said:


> helloe my grogeous girlies, how are we all?
> Havent read back through the posts propery just skimmed through them.
> 
> Loving all the pictures of everyones furbabies. Sooooo cute.
> 
> Peach- has the bleeding stopped hunny. I hope your FS gave you some answers. So annoying that concidering your other losses no one has really helped. :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Still got a brown discharge... seems worse with any kind of exertion... even walking to work. Hoping my FS will respond to me today. Very frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou I'm sure it is just because of the BD... If it continues go to A&E though just to put your mind at ease. :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

It is only a tiny, tiny bit to be fair- more when I wipe than anything!

Loving all the animal piccys- post more!!!

Peach- I hope your FS gets back to you- it's so frustrating when you get no response! Keep bugging his secretary xxx


----------



## SBB

Ok here are my babies, Brown and Grey (can you guess which one is which?!) 

Brown is the hyper naughty one, she's always whinging for attention (miaowing at me right now!). They are indoor cats really but we take them in the garden and she has learned how to escape and she goes into a neighbours garden and taunts their dog!! 

The grey is lazy and just loves sleeping! And eating... 

Hopefully when we move we want to be able to let them out properly. We live in a quiet village but when people do drive past the back of our house it's pretty fast and almost all of our neighbours have had cats killed there :cry: 
But the house we want is up a dead end so hardly any cars! :happydance: 
Now we just have to get the house!! 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0262.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0295.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0460.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0586.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Still got a brown discharge... seems worse with any kind of exertion... even walking to work. Hoping my FS will respond to me today. Very frustrating. :hugs:

This is exactly what I have, if I go for a walk or go to the shops or something I get it... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww they're dead cute SBB!!!! I love how they cuddle up together! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

it's so funny they always cuddle up in the same shape as each other too!

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

They're like a little mirror image of each other!!


----------



## megs79

Ahhh they are adorable! Are they burmese?


----------



## laura6914

Must say ladies im loving these pictures. 

Lou sorry to hear about the bleeding hun. Yep bedding has caused it by the sound of it. 
I did bed all the way through the first tri but got the OH to 'pull out' sorruy if TMI. Its thought that sperm softens the cervix or somthing like that. I might be talking crap but sure i heard it somewhere. Im sure its nothing to worry about. 

Peaches, talk it easy chick. i hope FS gets back to you soon to put your mind at ease. Keep us updated. 

xxx


----------



## SBB

megs79 said:


> Ahhh they are adorable! Are they burmese?

Yep they're burmese... 

My sister also has a brown and grey burmese - we always argue over whos are cutest! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Are their names actually "brown" and "grey"??


----------



## SBB

erm... yep :blush: 

It's because my sisters cats (who are about 6 & 8) were called 'proper' names Twiglet and cosy, although they started off as ziggy and stardust. Anyway my sis just called them the brown one and the grey one.... 

So when we got the same we called them baby brown and baby grey... But they're not really babies now so it's just brown and grey! 

We are obsessed with them, they are literally like our children. Me and my sis talk about them _a lot_!! :haha: 

They love OH more than me though, he buys them presents! They sleep with him, usually on his head, and when he get home they run to the back door miaowing! 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Aww, everyone's animals are adorable!! I'll post more of my two boys when I get home. This is the only one I have at work:

The one on the left is Tyson (rottweiler) and the one on the right is Diesel (Italian mastiff). They are total mama's boys and two big mushes.
 



Attached Files:







Tyson & Diesel.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SBB

Tyson they are lovely! 

I would really love a dog - maybe one day! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Tyson they are big beautiful handsome boys!!!


----------



## kcw81

Tyson I love your dogs! cute! 
SBB - V cute kitties! love how they have such different personalities!
Lou - totally bet the spotting is from sex. That sucks so much that doing it causes cramps and bleeding! Its not fair and esp not fair to my DH! I hope you barely see none more.
-PEach - yeah take it easy peasy today and rest up. Hope you hear back from FS soon..
Laura - you did the pull out method? Thats interesting, never heard that about sperms. I believe that the cramping I got was from my Big O's during sex, and I believe spotting like Lou had might be more from DH bumping into your cervix. I could be wrong. Lou - did your CX hurt a little?

-You guys I have my v first scan today at 330 my time (its 950am right now here). It took forever for this day to get here, now its here and I am deadly scared. I am scared I am going to find out again about a MMC and all this fun will be over. MMC are so scary, you have NO idea they happened and when they scan you, they see it then. I hope I see the HB so bad!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

kcw :hugs: hope that the scan goes well lovely. I know how scary it is. I'm physically shaking every time I go in for a scan. I just couldn't bear to hear those awful words again. I'm sure yo'll be fine. :hugs: 

I've taken it easy at work today. My spotting has gone from dark brown to caramel colour (sorry tmi!!) My (.)(.)'s are killing me and I'm off chocolate again, so all good signs! Aren't we weird enjoying feeling like crap and worrying if we feel ok!! :)

Started reading Twilight last night and am hooked! I went to the bank for work today and had to detour to Soho Sq for a 10 minute sneaky sit down to finish my chapter!! :)


----------



## SBB

Kcw I am gonna keep everything crossed that you see that litle heart beating away! I'm sure it will be - keep us updated! It's ages away though I might have gone to bed :( will check before bed and 1st thing in the morning for your update... 

Peach That sounds like a lovely little detour! Where abouts do you live/work Hun? 

Your symptoms all sound good I'm sure bubs is just fine! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

thanks peach! brown and caramel sound like good colors for spotting. I read twilight but then tried the next one and just couldnt do it. it felt too much catered toward a younger crowd! I like the movies though, even though they are more for teens! I really like the True Blood books. That vampire show on HBO, I don't know if you guys see that.


----------



## kcw81

thank you SBB!:flower: I know you will all be in bed at that time probably!


----------



## Smile4me

Well ladies I go in for my echo cardiogram today so hopefully we can find out what is going on with the atrial fibrilliation and see what electrical problems I have.. lol I love it, I have conversations with people twice my age about "our common symptoms". My father in law, mother in law... its funny but scary at the same time. I'll keep you posted when I know something.

Love the furbaby pics everyone.


----------



## NurseKel

Ladies sorry to hear about the ones of you spotting but hopefully it is nothing to worry about. I know that BDing frequently causes bleeding so tell those men they are just gonna have to hold it until after the babies are out of there! ROFL
KCW, fingers crossed for you honey. I am praying everything goes well for you.
The furbabies are gorgeous! I will try and get mine put up soon.


----------



## babyloulou

Kcw- no my cervix didn't hurt but it must have been from that- it's completely stopped now- it never actually reached the pad I put on this morning so there can hardly have been anything there!

Laura- I have never heard that about the "pull out" thing! Maybe we'll try that!

Thanks for all your reassurance xxx


----------



## SBB

Smile4me said:


> Well ladies I go in for my echo cardiogram today so hopefully we can find out what is going on with the atrial fibrilliation and see what electrical problems I have..

I've got to be honest, I have NO idea what any of that means! But good luck I hope it all goes ok! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Smile4me had a funny turn last week and collapsed- it turned out to be a heart problem! That's how she found out she had a bfp- they did a blood test in the hospital xxx


----------



## SBB

Oh.... Well hope it's nothing too serious... 

Must have been horrible getting that bad news, but slightly sweetened I guess by being told you're pregnant! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

awww thanks hunny,

Lou hun I just got caught up on readin in time to leave, I am soooo glad your bleeding stopped sweetie!!! WHEw dh and i finally bd'd the other day too after two and half weeks off :)


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, everyone! I'm new! Went to the doctor's today and confirmed the pregnancy. I guess I feel official enough to join now! I was on my first cycle of Clomid 50mg 3-7. Got my BFP Thursday... Now I'm anxious to find out how many are in there...


----------



## babyloulou

Yay you got your BFP onelildream!! Congrats!! You're hoping for twins aren't you if I remember rightly??


----------



## SBB

Yay congrats!!! :happydance: Can I call you dream for short? Onelildream is too long to type every time :haha: 

Do you have any suspicions it might be twins then?! How exciting!!

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Huge congrats onelil!


----------



## babyloulou

Well girls everything seems to be starting to kick in now! It's hurts my boobs to walk around without a bra on, the smell of OH's meat cooking is making me feel nauseous, my nose is really stuffy, gums are bleeding and I have backache!! HELLO friendly symptoms!


----------



## SBB

Yay lou :D you'll soon hate feeling like crap but it's all worth it! 

My boobs have been killing the last couple of days and I noticed when they realt hurt the veins are really obvious! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Yes, I do suspect twins. i'm getting my blood drawn Wednesday to compare HCG levels. I'm pretty sure it is. I'm pretty religious, and believe my prayers were answered. I cannot button my pants. I've gained 3lbs in 1 week, and I was deathly morning sick Thursday, but it has eased up a bit...I have had 2 children before, one was a twin, but I miscarried his twin. I guess I'll wait and see, but I'm pretty certain of it. (or I'm just crazy!haha)


----------



## Onelildream

Horrible backache too, but my bed SUCKS, so it might be from that. But seriously, I workout hardcore, and I've blimped out in the last 7 days!


----------



## Onelildream

SBB said:


> Yay congrats!!! :happydance: Can I call you dream for short? Onelildream is too long to type every time :haha:
> 
> Do you have any suspicions it might be twins then?! How exciting!!
> 
> X x x

Dream is fine! Or onelil. What ever you want! 

Soooo..... exciting! That clomid is pretty amazing stuff. I still can't believe I'm preg. I was dry like the Sahara last month and thought for SURE I couldn't get preg without adequate cm, but I guess I was wrong!


----------



## babyloulou

Well I hope it is twins for you Dream xx :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Wow how exciting I hope you're right! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Ooo, twins...how exciting!


----------



## Onelildream

Did y'all know u were preg? I thought I was out...


----------



## babyloulou

No I didn't know at all! I didn't even think I'd ovulated until a couple of days before my bfp! I only tested because I got a positive opk at what I thought was 6dpo! Turned out it was 11dpo and it was my bfp!! I was really dry this cycle too- used tons of Preseed and Softcups!!


----------



## Onelildream

Wow, Lou, that's awesome! have you had a dr appt yet?


----------



## babyloulou

No- I have an early scan with my fertility specialist on 22nd June and then my booking in appt with the midwife on 24th June. I rang my doctors but they weren't interested- they said I should just deal with the hospital! Xx


----------



## Smile4me

wow I can't believe its been seven weeks already Lou- YAY!!!!

Onelildream - I too feel twins, I don't know why its just an inkling but with all the sretching and the pulling eeek its alot!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

I didn't feel pregnant at the time...I thought I was out.


----------



## kcw81

hey guys I just got back from my scan! There was a HB thank god!! There was just one baby in there and I saw its little nubs for arms and legs and it had a really big head! It measured as 8 weeks 6 days. I am supposed to go in again in another few weeks for another scan but the doc said the risk goes down quite a bit after you see a clean scan at 9-10 weeks, which I am close to. I am still gonna worry a little but it was a relief!!!


----------



## NurseKel

Onelil, Congrats honey! I really hope you get you twins. We need some on here.
I am so happy to see how many success stories we have on this Clomid thread.
KCW, I am so relieved to hear your news! Isn't it amazing that their little hearts beat so fast.
Loulou, thesymptoms only get worse to the point you will have no doubt you are very pregnant. Then when all the squirming and kicking starts you'll wish the little bugger would settle down. LOL
Hi to all the other ladies.


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats Kcw!! I'm so glad your scan went ok :hugs:

Did you get a scan picture? X


----------



## laura6914

hello all,

sorry i keep dissapearing lately. The work comptuer jkeeps booting me off some threads on here and yesterday this thread was one of them.

KCW glad the scan went well hunny. 

Lou, has the spotting stopped chick?

Smile- the month i got my bfp was the only month i had no symptoms and i had no idea. Only reason i tested was cause i was addicted to POAS. :rofl:

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Same here it was the only month I felt absolutely nothing!!! All my clomid side effects went - that was about the only clue although I didn't know it at the time! 

Laura- yes my spotting barely even started- it was there when I wiped- but was never enough to reach my underwear. It was gone by the afternoon xxx


----------



## laura6914

ah thats great news Lou, any spotting can be worrying. So glad it has stopped. 

xxx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls! 

Kcw I'm so glad your scan went well! Yay :happydance:

I think I must be the only one who had loads of symptoms when I got my bfp! I felt really down at about 7dpo cos I thought I was out then a whole load of symptoms kicked in! I still didn't really think I'd done it until I got the bfp though! 

X x x


----------



## megs79

Wow so much good news! 

CONGRATS ONELILDEAM!!! You must be over the moon. I conceived 1st round too - that Clomid works!

Lou, so glad the bleeding stopped it's so common but it still must be a bit alarming. 7 weeks already! Time will fly until the 12 week scan. Can't believe i've got my 20 week one in a couple of weeks.

kcw - congrats on the scan, that must be good to see!

Hi everyone else x


----------



## Peach Blossom

kcw81 said:


> hey guys I just got back from my scan! There was a HB thank god!! There was just one baby in there and I saw its little nubs for arms and legs and it had a really big head! It measured as 8 weeks 6 days. I am supposed to go in again in another few weeks for another scan but the doc said the risk goes down quite a bit after you see a clean scan at 9-10 weeks, which I am close to. I am still gonna worry a little but it was a relief!!!

So glad the scan went well for you hon! The risk of anything going wrong goes down dramatically after 8 weeks. Before then there is no blood flow between the mother and baby. Once the blood flow is established the chance of something going wrong drops to about 10%. I'm sure you and baby will be fine! So please you saw the hb and everything. Did you get a pic to show us?!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Loulou, glad that the spotting didn't really start for you! No more BDing for you for a while! :)

I've gone back to dark brown spotting after it lightened yesterday. Feels like more today. Also have a stonking headache! Couldn't sleep last night which might have contributed. (.)(.)s still sore... sure I could feel them physically expanding in my sleep last night!! :)


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Ladies!

It sounds like everyone who was having issues are going away Thank God!

Peach Blossom I love the visual, that cracked me up!! Mine are sore too but nothing compared to my first round of clomid, I think the first round gets you geared up for pregnancy :) Because nothing tops the pain in the first cycle.

My lower abdomen pains have subsided a bit, not uncomfortable like I have been.
Oh so happy to be a part of this thread, I'm still in shock I guess once I see the heartbeat it will become reality!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I really didn't have that many side effects from the Clomid apart from raging headaches! Sounds like I got away quite likely. This was my last round. We succeeded on the 5th round too, but sadly we lost it. I had symptoms, but did an hpt on CD 28 and got a bfn so went to FS and discussed next steps etc. I then walked up Snowdon, blissfully unaware that I was pg!! Tested on CD 35 and was surprised to see a lovely strong line! In the past the lines have started off so feint (mainly cos I started testing so early!!) This time feels different though!! Mainly cos I'm injecting heparin everyday!! You should see the bruise on my abdomen... one injection went a little wrong the other night!! :)


----------



## Smile4me

ohhh I had the headaches too, I thought it was from quitting caffeine but now that I see others had it, that makes me know that it wasn't from the no caffeine. Oh they were killers! Plus the pregnancy symptoms, I was so devasated when I got my BFN the first round, my bb's were killing me, I thought for sure I had it but luckily the second round did the trick :)


----------



## babyloulou

Well I'm glad the last cycle worked or I'd be quite upset right now!! We've just got OHs third SA results and they are more like the first terrible test again rather than the improvements he had in the second SA!! Motility has gone up slightly but morphology has halved from the last test down to 8% and his count is half his last test too!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats kcw!! Did you get any pictures that we'll be able to see?

I'll be posting a new bump pic in my journal shortly. It kind of went down but it doesn't surprise me as I had a very full belly on my last picture.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave:

you're gonna hate me but I have to say I don't think I had any side effects at all on the clomid :D my only side effect was side effect paranoia :haha: 

Lou sounds like you got very lucky then given DHs results :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi Guys! Yeah the scan made me feel so much better! I got pics but I don't have a scanner, I will have my DH take it to work and scan it tomorrow! They did my scan vaginally, I was just sitting in my OB-gyn docs regular examination room that I always sit in and they trucked this mobile vaginal ultrasound machine in there while I waited. he stuck this wand in me barely entering me, and I guess that was good enough to shine a light and see my uterus! At first I was looking at the screen and the uterus looked empty and I about shxt myself! Then the baby came into view, teeny little thing! so unreal!!!

Lou - I am very glad the spotting is gone and most likely due to the bedding. Phew!! I can't wait to hear about your scan now!! ITs not that far away!

Peach - sorry you still got that darn blood but its still brown so good news there. Thanks for the reassurances about the scan and MC!!!

SBB - I didn't have any symptoms on clomid either, and I kept looking for them, waiting for them to hit me. maybe if we went a few rounds they would have kicked in!

Laura - hi! how are you feeling lately?

Nurse Kel - hi! thanks for the post abuot my scan! hows things going? Are you feeling good?

Tyson - HI! can't wait to see your new bump pic!

Megs how you feeling hun?

One lil dream - welcome to cc club grads! Congrats on your bfp!!

Smile - Hey girl, how are you? Are you feeling well?

My god there are a lot of us!!


----------



## megs79

Wow that's amazing about your scan - I was stressing so much until 12 weeks, I probably should have just booked an early scan, must make it all seem more real.

I'm good thanks, felt the baby move a bit today, like a fish swimming inside me! x


----------



## Smile4me

When was your first scan Megs? Mine is June 14th and I found out June 1st so that seems about right?

Yay KCW... goood news hunnie!!


----------



## babyloulou

So glad it all went OK for you kcw!! Yay for your little beany :hugs:

SBB- I know I think we must have got very lucky!! I can't believe his results have gone down again! :dohh: It makes me hope more than ever that this little one sticks and hangs in there! :wacko:


----------



## megs79

My scan was 30th April - not until I was 12 weeks. That's with the NHS here in the UK (free) and you have to pay privately to have anything sooner. I didn't even have by blood pressure taken - just a quick chat - so they just took my word for it that I was pregnant!

Not been weighed or touched at all. Got another app on Thurs, so I guess she'll feel my uterus then? It's very 'low key'! x


----------



## babyloulou

I've got my first scan at 8 weeks 6 days - but that's just because my FS wants to see if everything is OK. I'm going to his fertility clinic for it. Then i get my NHS one at 12 weeks xx


----------



## SBB

I got an early scan at 6+3 but only because I'd had bleeding and ovary pains! 

Then my 9 week one cos of my big ovary! 

I don't think I could have held out til 12 weeks, I would have booked a private scan definitely! 

So smile how far will you be at your scan? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

By the way what happened to caz? Did she get her bfp? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No- she got AF today xx


----------



## Smile4me

I have no idea lol my last period was May 6th I implanted somewhere around the 31st so according to the pg calculator I should be due around Feb. 10th... I have no idea :0)


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> No- she got AF today xx

Oh no poor Caz :( I was really hoping she'd done it... 

Smile you must have been around 4 weeks when you found out, and another 2 weeks for the scan so hopefully you'll be about 6 weeks and you'll get to see bub/s and heartbeat/s!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

aww too bad about caz. maybe next time. Smile make sure you are far enough along to see something!


----------



## Smile4me

you think six weeks really? when do they figure the date... is it by implantation or concieve?? My doctor told me to bring dh as she will be able to see heartbeats...?


----------



## caz & bob

didnt hun :af:got me :haha: just havin a look about xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Smile4me said:


> you think six weeks really? when do they figure the date... is it by implantation or concieve?? My doctor told me to bring dh as she will be able to see heartbeats...?

They count from the first day of your last period xx


----------



## SBB

Caz sorry af got you Hun :hugs: 

Smile as lou said they'll go from LMP which will make you under 6 weeks for your scan on the 14th, and that's based on ov at cd14... So you may actually only be around 5 weeks if you ov'd later... 

Hopefully you will see heartbeat but don't panic if you don't, you might just not be as far along as you thought... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

smile can you put your scan off for another week or so - just to ensure you get to see a HB?


----------



## Smile4me

I'm sure I can, wish the ob would have told me that though... I will call her tomorrow and see what she thinks :) Great advice ladies!!!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! V quiet in here today - everyone ok? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hey SBB!! I was just thinking the same thing! 

How are you today? School is just finishing and I am about to head home for the day! Yippee!!


----------



## SBB

Yipee! Are you a teacher? 

I'm tired and cold and I don't feel like doing my work so I'm gonna have a little nap! Then maybe have a bath :D

have you got any exciting plans for the afternoon?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes i'm an English teacher in a Secondary. I've got no plans other than to sit down!! After a full day of Year 7 kids I'm knackered!! 

What do you do?? X


----------



## SBB

Lol I'm not suprised you're knackered after that! My OH is a guitar teacher... So great getting all the holidays off :D 

I'm an interior designer... I just work for myself and my current job is taking longer than it should have because of their builders etc, so rather than doing something else as well i'm just taking it easy! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha I don't blame you love!! I wish you could come and do our house! We are so rubbish at picking things! X


----------



## TySonNMe

Me too LouLou. I am terrible at it! I need inspiration!


----------



## babyloulou

All our walls are beige!!! Every single one!!


----------



## Smile4me

hi ladies, nothing new to report :) Glad to see everyone


----------



## kcw81

hey guys how is everyone doing? Hey how do you get your ultrasond pics onto the computer? My husband scanned it into as pdf document but there is nothing much I can do with that.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Use photobucket.com kcw... you should be able to copy the photo out of the pdf. x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> All our walls are beige!!! Every single one!!

he he! Your cottage sounds so lovely I'll come and do it!! Anyway all beige and neutral Walls are making a comeback soon apparently :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> All our walls are beige!!! Every single one!!
> 
> he he! Your cottage sounds so lovely I'll come and do it!! Anyway all beige and neutral Walls are making a comeback soon apparently :D
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

Well we've had them for 4 years so I'm ahead of the trend!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol see you are super cool really! We've only just painted our sick colour Walls, we moved in over 18months ago!! 

It all takes soooo long! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I can't figure it out about how to get the pic on here! I am sorry, maybe when my dh comes home he can do it. I just scheduled an ultrascreen appt at 12 weeks for me, it is the appt where they do a blood test and a scan and assess your risk of downs and defects. Are any of you doing that (or did that)?


----------



## SBB

I've had the bloods and will get a nuchal measurement done at the 12 week scan.... Then they assess the risk and let us know...

Hope your OH can get the pic on! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

sbb how many weeks are you? I can't tell from your ticker.


----------



## TySonNMe

kcw, I think those are pretty standard tests for the first trimester. I had mine done and they came back fine. I think you may be thinking of amniocentesis which is a little bit more invasive (they stick a needle through your belly into the amniotic sac), carries a risk of miscarriage, but gives way better results for markers for defects and disorders. Those are only for women with high risk pregnancies or have a greater chance of having children with birth defects (such as Down's, etc.).


----------



## kcw81

Well for my appt it says on the info packet that they assess your risk of downs with the blood test and scan, which would indicate whether you want further testing in an amnio later on. This one they tell you whether you are 1 in 1000 or whatever. Thats the one I am going to. Is that the one you did?


----------



## TySonNMe

Yep! It's a blood test that they do and they usually give your results at the next appointment.


----------



## Onelildream

I'm HUGE and growing by the minute. Is this just pregnancy bloat?! It's soooo severe!
https://www.babyandbump.com/twins-t...ing-multiples-updated-photos.html#post5675923


----------



## TySonNMe

Triplets!! LoL I have no idea, but I love the idea of multiples!


----------



## babyloulou

I don't think there is any way of knowing until your scan Dream xxx


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> sbb how many weeks are you? I can't tell from your ticker.

He he it does say on my ticker but i'm 11weeks 1 day :happydance: 

I'm going to read your other post now dream! 

We had to take brown cat to the emergency vet :( she went all quiet and weird then had this clear gel stuff all in her mouth... Don't know what's wrong with her... She's still really quiet and there's something not right :cry: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no!! I hope she's alright SBB. Let us know when you know what it is xxx


----------



## SBB

Thanks Lou. I feel really sad I hope she'll be ok. Vet thought maybe a cat or something attacked her but she doesn't have any injuries. She's sleeping now... 

Dream your bump is quite impressive - I'd say there's at least 3 in there :haha: hope you get to find out soon! 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Onelil, it would be wonderful if you had twins or multiples but don't get your hopes up just yet. For the first weeks after my BFP I was huge with bloat that eventually faded and now everyone tells me I look really small for 24 weeks. LOL I was so sick and bloated my DH was really hoping for twins but of course there was only one. I think it would have been kind of neat but at the same time very scary. Good luck honey! 
Loulou, hope all is well. Can't wait to find out what you're having. 
SBB, so sorry to hear about your furbaby. I hope she gets better soon.
KCW, hope all is going good sweetie. Such good news on your scan.
Ladies, you'll have to excuse my fuzzy brain and absence lately. I am still suffering with my toothache but I have an appt in the morning to get my root canal. So fingers crossed that all pain goes away.


----------



## Onelildream

Ha. I know I really can't know until the scan, it's just funny to look at. I went in to Motherhood Maternity and they asked how far along I was. 4 weeks, I said. Then there was snickering. They thought I was joking, or maybe confusing months with weeks.
I just don't know how to convince my doctor to give me a scan if my hcg is not high enough... I'm sorry I'm being super self centered.
How is everyone?
SBB-sorry about your cat! That's horrible. Did she eat something funky?
Lou-How are you? The big 8 weeks is coming up! You'll be past the scariest part of pregnancy soon. (well, in my opinion)
Smile-How's it going? I cheated and came online 2 times today! Eeek. I'm feeling fine. I can't wait for your scan. Did you decide to keep it the 14th? I would be too impatient to wait any longer! I'm still trying to find a way to get myself into one!
Tyson-ALMOST HALFWAY! YAY!

I'm doing great, other than being large. I'm just tired and hungry all the time, but c'mon, who is not??? Hope all is well, everyone. Sorry if you feel I am aloof. I AM. I'm trying to limit my internet time as I am finding myself "sucked in" to the computer all the time, and that makes it difficult to really know the conversation!


----------



## SBB

Thanks girls, not sure if she's eaten something weird - maybe but no idea what! 

Dream could you get a private early scan? 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

I don't really know how to go about doing that. Any ideas?


----------



## TySonNMe

Dream, you might make a trip to the emergency room to complain of one ailment or another. They would probably do an ultrasound, but it's still very early and they may only see the gestational sac. When is your next appointment with the doctor?


----------



## kcw81

hey SBB, sorry about your poor kitty! hope she's ok. let us know! Oh and yeah I see your ticker now, I am an idiot! wow you are almost in 2nd tri! I am glad our little group spans all the tris so I can still hear from you guys.

Nurse Kel, that SUCKs about a root canal! ouch!! its okay for the baby for them to put you on anasthetics for the procedure? 

One lil - I haven't heard until today about girls having big bumps so early in their pregnancy, but obviously it happens cuz I can see yours! my belly is bigger than it has been in a long time but I think its bloat and pudgeyness! its a big pot belly and is mostly resulting from eating a lot!

Tyson, I just noticed your from jacksonville. How do you like it there? My younger sister just moved to miami for her job and she loves it so far. I know Jville and miami are far apart but do you ever go down there? how do you like the humidity being preggo and all?

Lou, I just read that you are a teacher, did you say you teach 7 yr olds? what a handful!! you must like children to be around them for that long! made to be a mommy!


----------



## Onelildream

Tyson-Not til AUGUST. 

I can't make it until August until an ultrasound! I'm a mess. I can't button my pants!; my sister is 38 weeks, due any day, and has all of my maternity clothes; I'm so emotional, I just can't stand not knowing. I'm so scared that there are more than two babies, and they'll die because I won't be able to carry them long enough, etc... Gosh, I'm an irrational, raging ball of hormones, and I thought twins would be great, but I'm not sure I can handle doing any more than that!!! I'm sorry... I'm just so emotional! I did a naked side by side comparison of my tummy at 3w6d and today at 4w5d for my husband, and I was crying at how much of a difference there has been already in just one week! I mean I could just be extreme, and my body is trying to prepare for only ONE baby and I have SUPER-BLOATING POWER, but, JEEZ, this is insane! I went in to a Maternity store for a bellyband (so I could unzip my pants!) and all the ladies were laughing at me saying I didn't know my cycle or something, or mixed up my dates, bc I'm "DEFINATELY NOT 4 WEEKS PREGNANT". Um, yup. I am. 100% positive.
I might hear something back from the doctor tomorrow if my levels were relatively high. Does anyone know what HCG levels should be at? It's such a stupid way to "try" to determine if their are multiples or not. I'm all for waiting until 6-8 weeks for an ultrasound, but I cannot wait 12 weeks!
I'm rambling. Sorry. I'm just furious and scared, and anxious, and nervous, and emotional and, well, PREGNANT. uggg.


----------



## kcw81

hey one lil - even if you are carrying multiples, at this point they are seriously still the size of an orange seed, I just read that in "what to expect", so how could they possibly be causing you to have a bump? 3 orange seeds vs one orange seed does not a bump make! I honestly think its bloat big time and that it might be genetics that you are holding so much bloat in the belly. And lets say you do end up with twins or more, you will be FINE! As long as you keep living the healthy pregnancy lifestyle we are forced into you will do great!!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone! Xx

kcw- yes I am a teacher. Not 7 year olds though- Year7- which is the first year of secondary school. They are 11 and 12. I teach all years up to year 11 (which is 16 year olds) but I mainly have year 7s xx

SBB- how's the kitty today? X

onelildream- the week after I found out I was pregnant my stomach felt huge. It really hurt me to fasten my school trousers! I kept thinking how on earth do you keep it secret until 12 weeks if my clothes hurt already!?! But it only lasted less than a week and then it went down. Now my stomach feels flatter than it has for years. I don't think there is any way of knowing yet! The baby/babies would be too small to be causing a bump yet- it's more likely to be early pregnancy bloat!! As for the HCG levels I'm not sure how much that will tell you either to be honest!?! Mine were considered high as they were 399 at 16dpo- when I looked into that it said it was too high to be a singleton but my doctor said that was a load of bull as they vary loads from woman to woman! I think you'll have to wait for a scan. Are you going to be really upset if it is just one baby? Xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey girls... 

Dream I hope you're feeling a bit better. Try not to panic there is nothing you can do now except take it easy and look after yourself. I agree with the others it's prob just an early bloat and will go down... 

Had to take Brown cat back to the vet - they've kept her :( she hasn't eaten or drunk anything since yesterday and her tongue is all weird so it looks like she'd licked something... Probably outside cos she was out for a bit yesterday. They're doing bloods to make sure she hasn't swallowed it then they'll try and get her eating something... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Awww bless her!! I hope the little darling's home soon SBB! It's horrible when they are poorly xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Dream - I can't believe they're waiting until August to do an US...especially knowing you were taking fertility meds. My doctor did an ultrasound at 7 weeks to check for multiples.

SBB - I hope that Brown gets better soon!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sbb... your poor puss cat... hope it's nothing too serious. :hugs: 

Well, as you'll see, I finally got the courage up to put my ticker up today! I'm still getting a little bit of brown spotting, but I had a wonderful session with Dr.. Gowri Motha and her team today. 4 people working on me at one time! Creative healing massage, reiki, crainal and metamorphic tapping. I felt amazing afterwards and I'm feeing very confident about things now. 

I'm going to France in 2 days time for 2 weeks. Can't wait!!


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, Ladies. I am an educated woman. Before deciding to stay home with my children, I was getting my second bachelor's degree and preparing for Med School. I know that the babies are not causing the bump, and that it is bloating. I know that my uterus probably just has fantastic memory and is blowing up quickly to accomodate baby. I know that there is no way to tell until an ultrasound. I am just anxious and paranoid and needed to vent. I know you've all had bouts of that too, right? I have been irrational lately, and very concerned. I only want the best for my baby(s) and feel like I am failing without even knowing who's in there. It's silly, I know, and very irrational, but we all get that. These darn hormones make me think, speak, and act, sometimes before even thinking. I was just angry that my doctor would put me on a fertility drug and not check for hyperovulation or something. Some background before that last post; I was reading a comment someone sent to me and looking at some articles, and one just really got to me. It was a mom that hyperovulated, and got preg with lots of babies and lost them all. It got me really paraniod. Multiples are high risk and I'd rather have 1 heathly baby, than 2 unhealthy babies, or more. You know. It was just one of those things where my mind let the thoughts snowball and before you know it, I was sobbing and typing to you all. Forgive me, please.

As for me now, I am doing well. Feeling great. Nothing different, except a backache, but my bed SUCKS. I need to get a new one. Also, I am leaving the thread. Well, leaving BnB, really. I am wasting too much time when I should be playing with my kids. I cannot juggle both, as I am consumed at times. I hope you all have a fantastic pregnancy! I will keep my blog, if any are curious to follow. It's howmanymonths.blogspot.com

Other than that, I am sorry to have been crazy this last week. I'm still trying to get used to these hormones... Sorry, everyone.


----------



## TySonNMe

Dream, I'm sorry to hear that your leaving! I agree with you about your doctor. As I stated in my previous post, it just boggles the mind on how they could put you on fertility meds and then not check you after a BFP and make you wait so long before an ultrasound! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! I hope everything works out for you hun!


----------



## kcw81

hey everyone! almost friday! My husband couldnt figure out how to get the scan onto the computer either. I think its a lost cause! 
SBB I am really sorry about your poor cat. I hope she gets better!!
I hope everyones doing well today, and one lil dream try not to stress too much!!!


----------



## SBB

Sorry you are leaving Dream, I hope it all works out and I think you should ask for, or rather demand, an earlier scan... 

Pop back on once you've had your scan and let us know the outcome just so we know :D 

Good luck hun I'm sure your little bub/s are totally healthy in there :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

oh I just saw your ticker peach, Good for you! 
One lil- I am crazy too and have had about 3 panic attacks so far this pregnancy, all irrational. we are all in the same boat!


----------



## babyloulou

Can you not just come on sometimes onelildream? Instead of leaving completely? Xx

SBB any news on Brown kitty? Xx

How is everyone else today? It's my birthday tomorrow and OH is out buying me presents! Exciting!!


----------



## SBB

KCW do you have an iphone? It's dead easy then! 

Ok got Browny back, they shaved her neck :( she's all hyper though and back to normal(ish) but we've got to give her liquid food down her throat later and pain killer because she has ulcers on her tongue... 

I am getting some serious ovary pains... when I sneeze or move quickly they really hurt! More right side than left - anyone had this?

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

kcw81 said:


> hey everyone! almost friday! My husband couldnt figure out how to get the scan onto the computer either. I think its a lost cause!
> SBB I am really sorry about your poor cat. I hope she gets better!!
> I hope everyones doing well today, and one lil dream try not to stress too much!!!

If you want to email it to me I can try and use my magic photo programme for you! PM if you want me to. x


----------



## kcw81

lucky you in france peach! where? paris? paris is so neato and really good food ( I thought). course a lot of it was tasty cheese which you probably won't be having!


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> How is everyone else today? It's my birthday tomorrow and OH is out buying me presents! Exciting!!

Yay birthday! Hope he gets you something good :) 

MY b-day is August so I told OH I'd like a present now cos I feel so sick, I'd like the new iphone :happydance: I seriously doubt that will happen though!! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

oh yay for your bday Lou! what do you think you will get?? are you going to dinner or anything?


PS = sbb I don't even have a cell phone! people think I am crazy.


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> I am getting some serious ovary pains... when I sneeze or move quickly they really hurt! More right side than left - anyone had this?
> 
> x x x

Yeah I did! On right side... Do you know what side your corpus luteum is? I find if I stretch out in bed or sneeze too hard then I get a twinge in my right ovary... think everything down there is just a little over sensitive at the moment! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> PS = sbb I don't even have a cell phone! people think I am crazy.

:rofl: so unlikely to have an iphone then!! 

Peach I OV'd from my right... And the right is worse... Glad to know it's not just me! I had it lots at the beginning and it went and now it's back with a vengeance! 

It's on the left sometimes too. And I had it before pregnancy too, I'd stand up and double over or sneeze or stretch and it really hurt - but it goes pretty quick... I thought maybe it was pcos or something on my ovaries but I don't know... 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Peach I think its a lost cause, I went to PM you and attach the pdf file and there is no tool in the PMing area that allows attaching the document that I can see. I feel really computer dumb right now.


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> kcw81 said:
> 
> 
> PS = sbb I don't even have a cell phone! people think I am crazy.
> 
> :rofl: so unlikely to have an iphone then!!
> 
> Peach I OV'd from my right... And the right is worse... Glad to know it's not just me! I had it lots at the beginning and it went and now it's back with a vengeance!
> 
> It's on the left sometimes too. And I had it before pregnancy too, I'd stand up and double over or sneeze or stretch and it really hurt - but it goes pretty quick... I thought maybe it was pcos or something on my ovaries but I don't know...
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

That is possible too. As long as the pain isn't prolonged then I'm sure it's fine. :hugs:

One of my problems was PCO (not the S bit though). Every scan I've ever had (and that's a lot!) they've always commented on the fact that both ovaries were polycystic. The scan I had last week showed no evidence of it at all! Wierd huh?!


----------



## SBB

Hmmm that is weird Peach! How strange... 

Right, I am bursting for a wee! I want to use my doppler while I've got a full bladder then I'm going to have a nice bath... 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

kcw81 said:


> Peach I think its a lost cause, I went to PM you and attach the pdf file and there is no tool in the PMing area that allows attaching the document that I can see. I feel really computer dumb right now.

I'll PM you my email address. xx


----------



## babyloulou

SBB- I had the ovary pains through week 5 and 6. Not had them this week! They spent a couple of days on each side and kept swapping! Everyone reassured mr that it was just growing pains unless it got excruiating Xxx


----------



## kcw81

Hey SBB have you already tried the doppler yet? I forget. What is the earliest that dopplers would work on someone? was it 10 weeks?


----------



## babyloulou

Not sure what he's buying me? I think we are going to
go to the Indian for tea. No wine though :-( Then Saturday I am going to watch sex and the city with my best friend then the footie I think!


----------



## Smile4me

What is a doppler ladies?

I too had stretching pains really bad and nothing the past couple of days, havent had morning sickness or anything Whew!!!!


----------



## kcw81

smile - a doppler is a home instrument you can buy to listen to your own baby's heartbeat. SBB bought one. I might get one when I am closer to 12 weeks.

Lou - I want to see SATC 2 ! My friend and I were going to see it the other night but she cancelled because she didnt want to sit that long in a theater. She is pregnant and HUGE and her baby is due any time now.


----------



## caz & bob

loulou how much folicacid did you take 400mg xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey yes I got my doppler about 10weeks, and found it first time, but it took a while! It's really hard! Even though i know where it is I can't always find the HB and so I give up! Found it today though I think it's def best with a really full bladder! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm gonna get a Doppler too- might order one now in anticipation! 

Caz- yes I took a 400mg tablet of folic acid on top of my pregnacare conception vits. I'm still taking it now x


----------



## caz & bob

do they have it in pregnacare to the folicacid because i have it in my vitamins to but i think i might double my dose but dont no if it will be ok xxxx


----------



## SBB

I did exactly the same as you lou with folic acid... 

The Doppler is great, I have calmed down and don't feel the need to use it every day now! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Caz anything up to 1000mg is fine, you'll just wee out anything your body doesn't need apparently!! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

ho well think i will start takein the double then tomorrow xxxx


----------



## kcw81

sbb cool news about your doppler, that is so neat you found the hb! I have heard that having a tilted uterus can make it really difficult to hear the hb so I don't know if I should buy one or not.


----------



## SBB

Hmmm I don't know about that Hun... Maybe do a post and see if other people with tilted uterus have been sucessful..? 

What does it mean to have a tilted uterus - as in will it cause you any problems? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

no, no problems I think. tilted uterus means it is tipped backwards toward the back of the pelvis. they say that this might cause some women trouble with getting preggo but they aren't sure - there is no proof. I heard that during pregnancy is is eventually supposed to get tilted back forwards as the uterus grows, by week 12 maybe, so by then I could possibly hear the heartbeat. I heard also that if your uterus does not get tilted forward like it is supposed to then this causes MC but is super rare.


----------



## babyloulou

I have a tilted cervix- not sure about my uterus! Hmmm!?!


----------



## SBB

Lots of tilted wonkiness! I'm not sure if I have anything like that, no-ones ever said so but who knows!

As long as it doesn't cause you any problems that's good :D 

Right I'm off to bed, getting seriously irritable which means I need sleep!! 

Night girls :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! Having a lovely birthday morning so far! Got breakfast in bed this morning and I am going out tonight to the Indian!! Wooooo!!


----------



## megs79

Good morning everyone! Glad you're all doing well.

I just saw that my ticker is halfway now! It goes so bloody quick.

Onelildream, if you're still reading this thread - don't feel bad about being anxious I was (and still am really) a nervous wreck! I was convinced something would go wrong but it's all been absolutely fine. I had major bloat issues from 4-9 weeks, and then it went down a lot (of course, then I grew again!) There's just the one in there but I thought it was multiples. Although twins are common with Clomid, you're still pretty unlikely to have anything more than that.

What I've found in this pregnancy is that I was scared of there not being a heartbeat, then I heard it on a doppler at 9 weeks, then I was scared about 12 week scan and that was fine. Now scared about 20 week one! Spoke to a friend with a baby and she said, welcome to being a parent, there's always something to worry about!


----------



## SBB

Happy Brithday Lou Lou!!!!


:dance::munch::yipee::juggle::fool::lolly::loopy: :cake::cake: :loopy::lolly::fool::juggle::yipee::munch::dance:​

Woohoo have a lovely day!


----------



## megs79

Oooops sorry Lou, didn't see that ...



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
:happydance::loopy::bunny::thumbup::baby:


have a lovely day :flower:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:cake:Happy Birthday Lou!! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Megs that's so cool you're halfway!! So exciting! Are you finding out what you're having? Sorry I know you'll already have answered that somewhere but it's too hard to keep up with everyone!! 

Have you started buying stuff yet? 

x x x


----------



## megs79

I think I will find out - haven't been able to decide but now thinking we'll ask to and put it down to fate if they can't see it!

Got the scan on 1st July. Not bought anything yet apart from a heap of books! Was given a few babygrows that friend didn't need any more yesterday though - they are soooo tiny! Are you all finding out? xxx


----------



## laura6914

hi everyone :wave: sorry i havent been on much. my computer keeps booting me off everytime i go onto certain threads. :cry:
Happy birthday Lou :yipee: hope your having a fantastic day. 

One more week to go until my little man is viable (even though my ticker says different) :wohoo:


----------



## SBB

laura6914 said:


> One more week to go until my little man is viable (even though my ticker says different) :wohoo:

What does that mean Laura? Sorry if I'm being thick! Is it at 24 weeks he could survive if he was born that early?? 

Megs yes I'm 99% sure we'll find out. But I think we'll keep it to ourselves so it's a surprise for everyone else. I might have to tell my mum and sisters though cos they'll drive me insane otherwise! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies

:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOU:cake:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww thanks for the all nice birthday wishes everyone!! xxx

As for the finding out thing- yes we are definitely going to! (that reminds me I never put the "guess the sex" thing on the front page!! I'll do it this weekend I promise!)

Laura- yay for the little man! I can't believe how far gone you are! It doesn't seem like 2 minutes since you were in the Clomid Club with us!! It's crazy!! xx


----------



## caz & bob

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/642/642442s5am4b2ugx.gif loulou xxxx


----------



## kcw81

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOU! HAVE A GREAT DAY!! *

Laura what does viable mean? Sounds promising!

Peach thank you so much for working on my scan! :flower: I will try to upload it right here, this is my little peanut at 8 wks 6 days:


https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/th_pnut2-1copy.gif


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's beautiful kcw!! It's so clear to say how early it is!! I hope mine is that clear! 

I'll answer the viable question too incase Laura doesn't cone back on for a while- It means that the baby is considered strong enough to have a chance of survival outside the womb! The lungs have developed enough to give the baby a chance if born there and then. If anything bad happens to the pregnancy after this point the baby would be considered a stillborn instead of just a miscarriage xx


----------



## kcw81

oh wow! that is amazing that the baby can live outside the womb that early! cool.

lou did you get any presents yet?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I've had some perfume, flowers, a book, DVD, gift vouchers and a couple of bottles of wine from people who don't know about the baby yet!


----------



## SBB

Kcw your pic is amazing!! :happydance: 

Lou thanks for explaining viable, I thought that's what it meant... 

That's funny about the wine :haha: I'm sure your DH won't mind drinking it on your behalf! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He can bollocks!! He's not having any! :-D


----------



## SBB

Ha ha :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

thanks sbb! you are right, it is pretty clear - you can see the head and arm nubs really well! IT makes me want to go to the doc for a scan weekly!

Lou sounds like you are raking it in so far! yeah, if I got wine right now I am sure my DH would be all over it.


----------



## Smile4me

kcw hun I can't see the picture, did I miss something?


----------



## Smile4me

I cannnot stand the site of meat right now :( I do not have any symptoms really and haven't gotten sick but just the though of meat ... I have been eating salads and fruits, and crackers... Do you think 5 weeks is too early to have nausea? I can't remember with my others...


----------



## kcw81

hey smile, my scan is on page 54 - you can't see it? well you can be a vegetarian just like me and lou and sbb! sounds like you are eating super healthy, are you getting any protein? cheese and milk and eggs? I have heard of lots of women getting sick that early and even earlier than that. I didn't get any nausea yet.


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy birthday Lou!

smile, I'm not a big fan of meat either now...I can eat it, but I eat much less than I did before I was pregnant. I think nausea can start anytime. Mine started at 6 weeks and last for about a week or so!!


----------



## SBB

My nausea started before I'd even got my bfp at 10dpo!! Then got worse... So yep can start any time... As long as you get enough protein I think it's fine not to eat meat :D 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

no hun can't see the scan :(

Yes I feel like a vegetarian right now which is fine with me, I will make sure I get enough protein maybe start eating pbj's everyday :)

It's just strange not having any symptoms and I am sooooo OK with that, I guess it would just make it feel more real. 

I think after my scan it will sink in.


----------



## SBB

Smile I know what you mean, but I feel like shit 24 hours a day, I've had 2 scans and can listen to the heartbeat on my Doppler - it still doesn't feel real at all!!! Not sure it will until I have a big bump and can feel bubs moving around :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

awww I'm sorry you don't feel well sweetie! 

I was watching Joy Overbeck or whatever her name is and she had Bethany from the real housewives who had a baby on May 4th - she gained 35 pounds and already has lost 29 of that????? WTF? I hope I'm that lucky. I've already started scoping out the clearance racks for maternity clothes, its such a waste of money.


----------



## SBB

I don't mind feeling ill, it's all worth it :D it's just kind of draining but luckily OH has been great and I can choose when I work so it's ok... 

Gained 35pounds?! Jesus is that normal? That's 2 and a half stone! Wow that's got to take a while to shift I can't see how people lose it so quickly! 

I'm kind of hoping I won't put on weight all over and will just stay slim with a bump! Then after the birth it will disappear after a couple of weeks :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

LOL good luck huni :)

I am going to keep a pregnancy journal of some sorts, I know Onelildream started a blog... I might do something similar take pictures and such since this will be my last pregnancy.

I gained two pounds but I'm back down the two so hopefully I can manage to keep it under control. 

I found these two interesting items:
https://www.webmd.com/baby/guide/healthy-weight-gain
https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies!
Loulou, Happy Birthday darling! I'm sorry I didn't make it on earlier to tell you.
KCW and SBB, hope all is going well for you.
I read the pages I was behind on and try to remember to comment back on everyone and by the time I get to the end the pregnancy fog brain has taken over...arrrrgh.
Megs, congrats on the halfway mark!
Onelil, if you are still reading....it is normal to have worries and concerns honey. It does get better as you can relax as the time passes. I do understand about the website becoming addictive though. I have cut back my time as well on here. Just visit when you can.
Laura, I think it is you that is close to V day but not 100% sure. Sorry. I hit V day yesterday and was so excited! Of course, I was having my root canal yesterday so the celebration was not a lively one. LOL
As for me, I am feeling a little better. My tooth is still achy but nothing like the throbbing pain I was in. Had a check up Wednesday and lil Cade is doing wonderfully. I am now up to a 11 pound weight gain so not too bad. And girls, you will be amazed at how fast the weight goes once bubs is born. So don't fret on it too much. 
Big hugs to all! I apologize if I forgot anyone.


----------



## Smile4me

Nursekel - 24 weeks YAY you are halfway there :) Don't worry about it, there are so many of us, its hard to keep track and now to add more fog in my brain, i have just had FB friends added and I can't keep track of who's who ;) We need to have a "Key" so I can look keep up with usernames and real names... lol I can't even remember to put the milk in the fridge right now. 

I agree, I only log on at work and try not to when at home with the kids unless of course they are playing their DSI's and that includes the big kid and his Xbox :)


I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend, I 'll try to logon I have to catch up on some homework :)


----------



## SBB

Smile I have gained about 2pounds so far too! I just did that top link you posted it says my bmi is 20 and I will gain between 25-35pounds!!!!

Kel congrats on hitting v day!! That's great news and glad everything is ok... Hope your tooth isn't giving you too much pain...

B&B can take over, sometimes I get no work done at all cos I'm on here! 

I won't be on much over the weekend so hope everyone has a good one x x x


----------



## kcw81

congrats on the 24 week mark nursekel!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls. I've had a lovely evening- tired now though and ready for bed! I just wanted to say night xx


----------



## SBB

Glad you had a good time Hun night night x x x


----------



## kcw81

hi all, hope everyones having a nice saturday. well today I woke up irritable! I feel so irritable at my DH! We found out we have a mouse in our kitchen and I have been finding droppings everywhere and I am so grossed out and scared that I ate stuff that had contamination on it and I feel overwhelmed and to top that off my DH is irritating me! We have been arguing left and right! it is not fun today. This is the first time I have felt like this. really stressed and ready to get mad at someone. I hope this passes soon!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! Wow so quiet in here today! 

Kcw I am going through a seriously irritable phase, for about the past week I have been getting so stroppy... I was doing so well until now! But don't worry i'm sure it won't last long and I'm sure your DH understands as well...

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying your weekend :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hey everyone! Hope everyone is well. I have been out today to see the new Sex And The City film with my best friend- it was better than I thought it would be! I am sooo knackered now though and ready for bed! OH had cooked himself a chicken for tea and when I got in the smell made me feel so sick! I couldn't face any tea myself because of how ill it made me feel! So I'm in bed now resting and reading! 

Tomorrow can you girls all post your 'guess the sex' guesses for me to add to the front page like Laura suggested! If no one objects could everyone please also post their first names for me to add too? It'll feel so much friendlier to use names xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey lou :D glad my OH doesn't cook meat or I think I'd be the same! 

My guess is girl and my name is Suzanne! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies, 
My guess is a boy and my name is (no I'm not 80 I'm 35) :)


----------



## NurseKel

Loulou, I am thinking girl for you. My name is Kellie or Kel for short.


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! lou - good idea on the names. My name is Casey (like the kc in my login name) and my hope is a boy but its probably a girl. Still would be thrilled for a girl though, I feel lucky enough as it is just getting pregnant!


----------



## kcw81

Smile, whats your name? I didn't get it from your post?


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks girls- keep them coming! Smile your name wasn't on your post. Is it Verna? Thought I'd seen that posted somewhere! X

Kel- my OH thinks ours is a girl too. I think boy!


----------



## megs79

Good morning!

I'm guessing mine's a boy. Getting a strong girl feeling about yours Lou!

Name is Megan x


----------



## Smile4me

Yes name is Verna :) Lucky me great grandmas name (thanks moma nd dad) ha!

and my guess is a boy


----------



## Smile4me

I can't stand this not being in the mood for anything,,,, I don't want to eat anything and what I do want to eat I can't eat "just the portion size" ugh!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I know what you mean Smile!! I feel exactly the same- I am so hungry in the mornings- but only for things like toast and butter. Then at lunch I just fancied toast again and had about 5 slices! Then in the evening I can't eat! I've hardly had any fruit and veg the last few days! :dohh:

I'm also feeling too uncomfortable to be touched or cuddled too- OH tried to give me a big cuddle this morning in bed and I feel like I just keep shrugging him off. My boobs and back are too uncomfortable to be cuddled!! Poor OH! :nope:


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! sorry you guys don't feel like eating anything. I eat everything in sight and crave things on sight and its really scaring me! I do not want to gain more weight than I should so early but I seem to have lost a little of my will power that I was so used to before pregnancy!! I am trying to just keep my snacks healthy since I feel like eating so much, like if I Want some chocolate, instead I will make low fat chocolate milk, or if I want some rich cheese instead I will eat fat free cottage cheese with fruit on it. Are oyu guys vomitting at all?


----------



## babyloulou

No i haven't at all yet. I keep getting waves of nausea- feels a bit like sea sickness but it doesn't last long. Are you?


----------



## babyloulou

I've added the info given so far to the front page. If anyone has any suggestions of how to set it out better feel free to say! I can't think of anything pretty! I'm not very creative! :blush:


----------



## Smile4me

no nausea or vomitting at all, no signs other than bb's sore and HEAVY omg they are horrible, back hurts but it could be due to my obsessive cleaning over the past week.

I just want to eat chili cheese fritos... jalepeno artichoke dip with wheat thins, I don't even eat regular chips but I can't help it last night I had hot cheese popcorn and fast food twice in one day GRRRRR I am trying to get it in check and eat fruit, like I crave grapes, peaches, pineapples but I want spicy stuff.

YAY tomorrow is my first scan :) WE are also announcing to the rest of the family after the first scan so tomorrow nite we are meeting my inlaws, we have a t-shirt for my f-i-l that says "I'm smiling because I'm going to be a grandpa" this will be his first biological grandchild, he has 10 step grandchildren :)

I got my M-I-L a necklace with a silouhette of a woman and a chld with diamonds, very pretty I shoulda got one for me too but I have to save for the bebe


----------



## kcw81

no I haven't been sick or vomited at all. I keep everything down and am bound to get a little bit fat! but I am working out still... 

I think the front page is good, no suggestions!

mmm jalapeno artichoke dip sounds good vern! that is so sweet the MIL and FIL gifts you are giving! they are going to be so excited!


----------



## babyloulou

I haven't worked out once since I got my BFP. I can barely walk the dogs I am THAT exhausted!! By the time I get in from work I can only collapse! I wish I had energy! :-(


----------



## kcw81

its ok lou I heard that you have more energy in 2nd tri, lets hope that is true and you can start going on walks or something! I am more tired than usual and I find that working out is a lot harder than it used to be but I force myself since I really need to do it. It makes me feel less worried about things.


----------



## babyloulou

I feel like my legs and back are made of lead! I feel really out of breath walking to the end of the road with the dogs!! I usually go on 2 hours walks with them on Saturdays and Sundays!!


----------



## megs79

You DO get loads of energy back 2nd tri - 1st tri is exhausting isn't it - but it goes quickly!

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I hope it goes quickly! Just to get to 12 weeks would make me feel so much better! I know I'll still worry but it will feel a bit safer! It has gone soooooo slow so far! I feel like I have known I am pregnant for weeks and weeks and yet I am only 7 weeks!!

I have had an email from Ellen (rudeollie) tonight- she reached 12 weeks today! Hopefully she'll be back on soon!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls when is she back loulou xxxxx


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! I'm pretty sick of feeling ill and tired too! I just want to be able to do stuff... I am tired and my legs hurt after walking up the stairs! Have done some painting today and it was really hurting my arm and I had to sit down every half an hour!

Am hoping it's going to get better very soon... I need to get my house ready to sell!! 

Thanks for updating the first page lou :D 

Smile that's great you have your scan tomorrow you have go let us know how it goes! And remember you are very early so although it would be great to see a heatbeat (or 2!) you might not... Lol maybe that sounds really patronising?! Obviously it's not meant to be! It's just people always post in 1st tri in a panic because they didn't see a HB really early... 

I just read back but i can't remember anything else!! 

That's great Ollie is 12 weeks I will be too on Tuesday :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz - that is so great about you hitting the 12 week mark on wednesday! are you excited? its such a milestone, I cannot wait till I get there. Is it 12 weeks that means you are in 2nd tri, or 13 weeks? 

yeah Vern you gotta let us know how your scan goes!


----------



## Smile4me

sorry ladies its Verna :) Great grama's name 

I have been sleeping for the past two hours, I'm sooooo tired!

I know I probably won't be able to see the heartbeat but I just want my hubby to be thee for the first one as this is his first. I have four daughters from a previous 12 year marriage and only being 35 its a lil surreal to have the man of my dreams here with me and my beautiful four daughters. Sorry I guess I am going through some emotional times right now. I can't concentrate at work, I went from the obsessing over the ttc to oh my gosh I'm going to be a mom again after seven years. My DH has been amazing, he is already looking up Irish baby names lol.... Because I have four daughters I feel the need to buy things earlier as I have to budget for this babes :) Plus we are contimplating selling our house as we have grown out of it but I can't pull my children out of their schools but our part of town is so exensive, I bought a fixer upper nine years ago and have fixed it to meet our needs but we still have a few minor things. oh there I go ranting again. 

Ladies- We are going to be mommas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god- I am so stuffed up I can't sleep! Anyone else had this? My nose is so blocked I can't breathe! Also have a stuffy sore throat and a congestion headache!


----------



## NurseKel

Loulou, you are doing a fabulous job and creativity is not a necessity. Thank you for this thread and keeping track. You will get your energy back in 2nd tri so just try and be patient. As for the congestion it is normal but it will go away. Did you see that Reedsgirl got her BFP!?! She left me a message and I am so happy for her.
Verna, I think the tshirt idea is too cute and the necklace sounds lovely as well. Good luck on the scan.
Big congrats to Ollie and SBB on hitting 12 weeks! Yea!!!
Hi Casey! Hi Megan!
As for me...we finally did a little shopping today. We had picked out our nursery theme last week and it should be here tomorrow. Today we bought our travel system so at least we are making progress. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi ladies can I join you? I just got my BFP today. I was natural this month but previously was on clomid for 7 cycles. I had a tr in April of 09 and was not ovulating on my own. I remember a few of you from when I was on the clomid thread but I lost track of it..NurseKel told me about this thread. I am so excited and scared at the same time as I have had 2 chemicals so going to try to get bloodwork done tomorrow.


----------



## NurseKel

Yea...babe! You made it over and found us. The ladies are wonderful and did you see our front page? It is fabulous! Welcome!


----------



## kcw81

hi reeds girl! whats your real first name? we are trying to go by firsts if you are ok with that! congrats on your BFP and I hope it sticks and you stick with us!

Verna - WOW I can't believe you have 4 other daughters plus this new baby coming along! you are wonderwoman! So that is so sweet that your DH gets to be a first time parent with you! It will be so fun and exciting for him and you too to share it with him and go through it again!

Kel - hey girl! good job on your nursery progress and travel system. by that do you mean stroller? That is going to be so fun buying all the stuff for the little one. you know, every girl I talk to is keen on deocorating their nursery and making it just so and I have never ever been good with decorating or design. I haven't done a thing for our house, we have no art work or paint on the walls, just a bunch of stuff and furniture. I wonder if an instinct will kick in with me to want to design a baby room. 

Lou I have heard that runny nose and congestion in common as a pregnancy symptom. Unless maybe you have a cold?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NurseKel said:


> Yea...babe! You made it over and found us. The ladies are wonderful and did you see our front page? It is fabulous! Welcome!

Yes I seen the front page. It is amazing. I will be back n tomorrow to update my info..want to confirm with doc and make sure my hcg is rising so I am going to beg for blood work tomorrow and a few days later. Thanks for inviting me Kel I wasn't sure where to turn from the ttc section. :hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Casey, don't feel bad honey. I am no decorator either. My poor house is pretty barren and plain. I think I like nurseries because with the right stuff it is so easy. We got our entire 9 piece nursery set for only $70.00 from a great store on Ebay. The only things the set is missing is a mobile and lamp. You are correct, a travel system is a stroller that has a carseat that attaches and then fits on a base in your car when you take it off. It is wonderful and so convienient. I will try and get some pics up once the nursery is done and we have our stroller set up.
Reedsgirl, you are more than welcome sweetie and let me know how your appt with blood work goes.


----------



## babyloulou

Reedsgirl- I am so happy for you!! I asked kel if she had heard anything from you a couple of weeks ago! Huge congrats on the BFP and it's lovely to see you in here xxx


----------



## laura6914

hello all,

im so sorry i havent been on in over a week. at my the computer wont let me get on if im signed in. when i sign out i can read the threads and it still shows me as on line when im not so im not ignoring you. :(

Reedsgirl, huge congratulations on your bfp hunny. made up for you. 

how is everyone? have i missed anything?

xxx


----------



## SBB

Morning everyone! 

Reeds girl congrats! :yipee: I'm sure you've got a sticky little bean
there! 

I'm going out shopping and for lunch with my sis today - we are going to a wedding Saturday and I need a new strapless bra because mine are all too small now! 

One of the things I am most looking forward to is decorating the nursery! But then again I am an interior designer so I should be :haha: 
my advice if you're really that bad at decorating/coming up with ideas is to read some magazines, find a room pictured that you really like, then copy it - Easy! 

Right, have a lovely day everyone... :hugs: 
X x x


----------



## megs79

I remember you Reedsgirl - wow congratulations, you must be thrilled! I remember you were going through a hard time a while back.

Verna - are any of your daughters in your lovely profile pic? x


----------



## babyloulou

Did anyone else get the stuffed up nose? I don't feel ill with a cold or anything- but my nose is so bad that I barely slept and I can hardly breathe now!! I don't think we're allowed to use olbas oil while pregnant are we??


----------



## SBB

I did Lou, it passed pretty quick though. Sorry I don't know about olbas oil while pregnant... I love olbas oil though! 

Been emailing Ollie/Ellen she should be allowed back on at the weekend :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I've just spoken to her too SBB- I'm so glad she's coming back! x


----------



## Smile4me

megs79 said:


> I remember you Reedsgirl - wow congratulations, you must be thrilled! I remember you were going through a hard time a while back.
> 
> Verna - are any of your daughters in your lovely profile pic? x


awww yes my profile picture includes me and my daughters at my wedding :)
they are 15, 11, 9, and 7 

No Lou I havent had any cold symptoms - sorry hun I hope you feel better.

ReedsGirl Big Fat Congrats!!! I remember you from the other thread that is awesome!!!! Our group keeps growing YAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## TySonNMe

Lot of catching up to do over the weekend!

Huge congrats to you reedsgirl!!

LouLou, I have the congestion from time to time and it comes and goes, but is related to pregnancy. Your energy will come back in 2nd tri. I was so tired during my workday that I had to go and take naps everyday in my car during my lunch break.

I went with my friend to finalize my registry over the weekend as I wanted to get it out of the way as we'll be having an early baby shower before OH's son leaves for the school year. We also went looking at cribs, but didn't see anything spectacular and will go do some more shopping this weekend.


----------



## megs79

Smile4me said:


> awww yes my profile picture includes me and my daughters at my wedding :)
> they are 15, 11, 9, and 7
> x


They are lovely! x


----------



## Smile4me

TySonNMe said:


> Lot of catching up to do over the weekend!
> 
> Huge congrats to you reedsgirl!!
> 
> LouLou, I have the congestion from time to time and it comes and goes, but is related to pregnancy. Your energy will come back in 2nd tri. I was so tired during my workday that I had to go and take naps everyday in my car during my lunch break.
> 
> I went with my friend to finalize my registry over the weekend as I wanted to get it out of the way as we'll be having an early baby shower before OH's son leaves for the school year. We also went looking at cribs, but didn't see anything spectacular and will go do some more shopping this weekend.

Good morning Tyson - Do you have a Babies R Us in your area?
You can find online coupons alll the time, right now they have 20% coupons in the weekly paper plus BBRUS has online coupons you can use in conjunction.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I'm so jealous of you US girls!! We don't have baby showers!


----------



## TySonNMe

Smile, I have one right up the block from my job. I haven't seen any coupons, I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for them!

Lou, do you all have anything similar to a baby shower?


----------



## babyloulou

No nothing at all! No parties and pressies for pregnant ladies here! :-(


----------



## kcw81

Hi everyone! hope you all had nice weekends. I am feeling less irritable so that is good news for DH. 

Lou - I can't believe you guys don't get baby showers! maybe you could start the tradition and throw yourself one ha ha.

Vern - you and your girls are beautiful! I can't believe they are in their teens already! are they good mannered teens? I am deathly afraid of when ours hits his teens, being a teengager can be rough!

Tyson - Your OH has a son who goes away to school? is it college? That is exciting that you are looking at cribs already!! how much do they cost these days?

Everyone else, Hi!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies thank you for the warm welcome..however I will be leaving already. I have now had my 3rd chemical.


----------



## megs79

Oh no, so so sorry to hear that, it's not fair x


----------



## kcw81

oh I am so sorry reeds girl!!! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

is smile having her scan today xxxxx


----------



## kcw81

yes caz she is!


----------



## TySonNMe

So sorry to hear that reedsgirl :hugs:

kcw, OH's son lives in New Hampshire with mom during the school year. He's 9. Cribs are between $300-500 for just the crib...then you add the dresser and the rocker/glider chair.


----------



## Smile4me

OMG that is awful Reedsgirl !! :(

How do you know if you have a chemical? Oh that's terrible.

UGH! I feel awful for her.... Yes i have my scan today I am busting at the seams excited!

I just got an email from onelildream, she is growing RAPIDLY I mean she and I are exactly the same as far as how far along we are and she looks like two - three months already... it's weird but her HCG went from 140 to 400 in three days so her doctor is giving her an early scan on the 29th which is super exciting! Oh and I convinced her to stay aboard - she said she will try to login once a week.

Rudeollie- Where are you dear????

How's everyone else? so glad to hear the irritable bout is over.. ha ha I totally understand. I have been fairly tempered thus far which is a huge change from while on clomid, I thought I was going insane! :) Glad that's over with!

My scan is at 4pm so I will try to logon in the car and give an update.. haha ! WE are heading out to the inlaws straight after. Whew I'm so nervous and excited at the same time.

Tyson hun they run 20% coupons in the local paper or you can check their website weekly as they have printable coupons... I'm a feeen!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I am so very sorry Reedsgirl :hugs: I really hope you are back with us soon xxx

Smile- I hope your scan goes well :hugs: Rudeollie should be back at the weekend if her account has been reactivated by then xxx


----------



## SBB

Reedsgirl I'm really sorry :hugs: perhaps your doc can look into why you've had 3 chemicals? I hope you will be back soon with a sticky bean :hugs: 

Verna you and your girls are gorgeous! Are you hoping for a boy now or don't you mind? Good luck with the scan I hope it goes well - yep try and update us or we'll be in suspense all night! 

God my brain is mush I've just read back and now I can't remember anything else! 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

aww thanks SBB - I hear ya... I cannot concentrate at all. I haven't had protein in a couple of days, just because meat sounds disgusting so I went to our forbidden cafeteria today to get chili and I handed the cashier a spoon instead of credit card... LOL !:dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Yuck, yuck, yuck!! I feel awful today! Stuffed up nose, blocked ears, sore throat, achey all over, feeling sick! MOAN, MOAN, MOAN!! My poor OH is having to eat his tea in the kitchen as I can't bare the smell of his fried egg! I feel like the vomiting is getting very, very close now!


----------



## Smile4me

oooooooohhhhhhhhh Lou I am so sorry hun! I am NOT looking forward to that... I usually have those symptoms by now I hope I bypass it this time... hey don't ya think five pregnancies, I should be able to get a pass huh? lol

I'm really sorry you are not feeling well but I used to eat crackers and sprite to get over mine... I know its not much help just lay down and get some rest with some air flowing. :)


----------



## SBB

:rofl: verna that's hilarious! I handed a cashier my mobile phone the other day :haha: 

Lou :hugs: I'm sorry you feel so awful... I felt like vomitting was getting closer and closer but it never actually came... I was over the toilet a couple of times but that was it! Just feeling sick 24/7 is bad enough though! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I am lay down on the settee with a blanket and pillow- watching soaps on the TV!

What time is your scan (our time I mean?)- I know you say its 4pm your time but when's that here?


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks smile! I will be scanning the paper and signed up for email flyers! Glad to hear onelil will rejoin us! I have been following her blog.


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey Lou, here is my info. I posted it before but I must keep missing you!

Name:- TySonNMe
TTC:- 8 months
Issue:- not ovulating
Tx:- first round Clomid 50mg
EDD:- 16th Nov 2010


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry about that Tyson- I have added it now. Can you tell me your first name to add to it to? (apologies if I already know and have forgotten!) xx


----------



## Smile4me

I'm not sure ... what time is it there now? It is 2:21 pm here.


----------



## babyloulou

It's 8.20pm here so your scan must be 10pm our time. Just checking so I know when you check the thread later for your news xx


----------



## Smile4me

ok I will keep you all informed :)


----------



## TySonNMe

My name is Margaret. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Margaret- I'll add it to the front page xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Awesome! Thanks Lou.


----------



## SBB

Verna I really want your update but I can't keep my eyes open so I'm gonna have to wait til morning! Hope it all went well...

Night all x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Same here! It's 11:35 and I'm knackered! I'll look for the update first thing in the morning xx


----------



## Smile4me

I'm so sorry ladies, we just got home we went straight out to my inlaws and silly me, I forgot my power chord for my laptop :(

Anyway the update is There is only ONE :) and it's too early for a heartbeat so we have to go back on Monday! I thought it was too early and it worried me but she said not to tell anyone until we are six weeks however we went ahead and told my inlaws because we had already planned the evening and well they are supportive and if something happens well at least everyone will know we are trying now right?

My dh was relieved to know the clomid myth was incorrect and we have one bean :)


----------



## NurseKel

Oh honey so glad to hear your scan went so well. And that there is only one in there! LOL I agree with telling your family. We didn't wait and told everyone right away because that was my way of thinking too. I actually thought it would be easier if something happened so our friends and family could be our support system. Congrats!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad your scan went well. :hugs: 

I'm in France with my OH, his brother's family and friends of ours who have a 2 year old. It's so tough not telling them, but OH wants to wait until we've had the next scan. Just worried I'll come across as rude and lazy when I'm not playing with the kids or running around. Things are so fragile at the moment that I can't risk doing anything but relaxing. Also one of the kids is ill and I don't think my bodys up for fighting off an infection right now!! Oh well, they'll have to kist understand in hindsight!! 

How's everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone! 

So gklad your scan went well Verna! I'm sure you'll see the heartbeat next time. That was a very early scan! I also told my parents, OH's parents and my best friend straight away xx

Peach- don't worry about it- they'll understand when you tell them. By the way what's your first name so I can add it to the front page? xx

How is everyone else this morning? I'm still blocked up and full of cold xxx


----------



## SBB

Yay verna I'm glad it went well! I agree too re telling family.... Were they pleased? 

Hey peach :wave: don't worry they'll understand later on when you tell them :D 

There's someone in 1st tri who had scans at 5, 6 & 8 weeks, one baby, 10 week scan and there was 2!! Maybe one of us will get a shock! 

Lou I hope you feel better soon, are you off work sick? I'm sure there's something you can take, not sure what through, maybe lemsip? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

PS I'm 12 weeks today!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay for 12 weeks Suzanne!! You must be so happy and relieved! xx

No I'm not off sick- I'm powering on through! I didn't think I was allowed paracetamol???

xxx


----------



## SBB

Hmmm I thought paracetamol was ok. Nurofen definite no-no. I've prob got some lemsip I'll look at the packet! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I only have a sachet, but I can look in my book from the midwife later, I'm sure I read in there it's fine though x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Can you let me know when you've had a look Suzanne? I would love a Lemsip xx


----------



## SBB

Right it says: 
congestion, first choice is steam inhalation or a hot shower! Second choice is oxymetazoline or xylometazoline nasal spray. Do NOT use phenylephrine or pseudoephedrine esp in 1st tri. 

Pain it says first choice paracetamol, avoid anything containing codeine. 

My lemsip is actually a boots version, but it contains phenylephrine so can't have it :( 

You could just take some paracetamol though? 

X x x


----------



## megs79

Yep, don't take the Lemsip. It's a pain isn't it, that's what I really wanted. Hopefully it'll go soon! x


----------



## megs79

Just paracetomol is completely fine apparently


----------



## babyloulou

Maybe I'll try steaming first! Thanks girls xxx


----------



## Smile4me

What do you girls drink daily? I am having a real hard time I have cut out all of my caffeine and now the doc told me yesterday not to drink diet sprite... SHE"S KILLING ME! lol I have to force myself to drink this much water.


----------



## SBB

I've been loving cold drinks, but weirdly I've gone off water! It's all I used to drink! I am having grapefruit squash/cordial with ice and water (obviously!)

If I want a hot drink I have blackcurrant squash with hot water, or a slice of lemon and hot water. Have gone right off tea - bleugh! 

Could you stick to caffeine free versions? 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

No, can't stomach the regular sodas but I noticed organe juices and other various juices have sooo many calories.

SBB hun I'm assuming that is a UK thing,,, lol i have never heard of those drinks sweetie.


----------



## SBB

Do you not have fruit flavoured drinks you mix with water?! 

Ribena? Or like a fizzy drink like fanta but not fizzy?! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

smile, I drink water but I also drank vitamin water which is pretty tasty and they have a low calorie version. I occasionally drink a regular soda but very rarely. I have cut out caffeine almost completely out of my diet. I drink fruit juices too. I'll buy only 100% juice and mix it half and half with water.


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! I am late to the party as always! well I am feeling kind of nauseous today but that is because I ate this huge mexican dinner last night and ate way too much and its still sitting there in my belly! 

Peach - hey girl! what part of france are you in? sounds so nice. and relaxing the whole time sounds wonderful even if people wonder why you are so lazy! 

Vern - Glad the scan went well! I drink water, decaf coffee mixed with milk and nesquik cocoa (so it tastes like a mocha), 100% juice mixed with half juice half water (just like you). I like ruby red grapefruit and tree top fruit punch. Does your doc want you to avoid diet sprite because of the artificial sweetener? 

speaking of artificial sweetener, do any of you girls eat stuff with that is artif. sweetened like diet drinks and low sugar sweets? I used to use splenda and equal all the time in coffee drinks but I cut it out almost completely, I use a teeny bit of sugar free cocoa sometimes. just a smidgeon. And of course I chew sugar free gum cuz they all are, and I have one or two sugar free hard candies a day. 

Lou sorry you aren't feeling well! Your scan is going to be soon and it will make the sickly days all worth it!

Hi Suz and Tyson and Kel!!! Congrats on 12 weeks Suz!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Are we not supposed to have sweeteners? I have been drinking gallons of caffeine-free Diet Coke!!!! Is that bad???


----------



## kcw81

lou I think some doctors say to avoid it and some say its fine but don't overdo it. I don't think there is any scientific proof that it causes damage to the baby but I have read both sides of the argument and have decided to cut down. you could ask your doc or MW to see what she thinks?


----------



## Smile4me

Well the Doctor does not want me having caffeine at all due to my atrial fibrillation so I had a sprite zero with me and the nurse said the artificial sweetner was not good.

Grrrr what to do ... the 100% juice is a great idea along with flavored water.

It was HUGE for me to get off the diet Dr. Pepper and I thought my one serenity would be diet sprite.. ha ha... I'll live but a whole nine months without chocolate? I don't know if I can do that and I told her that.. I will try my hardest but a smidge here and there won't hurt my heart :) 

I will try to check in ladies but dh and I have a whole week of vacation planned starting tomorrow so i won't be on as much as I would like to. I will check in though I promise :)
I can't live without you lovely ladies now.

I think we should post pics of our decorating ideas :) That way we can help the ones that arent so decorative savvy... 

We are now in the process of finishing our basement and building two rooms for the two oldest girls OMG my house is going to be a construction zone for the next nine months.
Its alllll worth it though for this bean :)


----------



## babyloulou

I can't believe I didn't know that!!! I've been drinking cans of the stuff- it's been the one thing helping my nausea!


----------



## kcw81

I am sure you will be fine lou! So How many cans a day do you drink? Are you going to cut down? Maybe from now on you could just try to cut it down to one a day and the rest of your drinks be juice and water. its so much healthier to stick to all natural ingredients!


----------



## SBB

I didn't know about the sweetner but I don't have any anyway! What about Appletiser Lou - that's just carbonated apple juice - no added anything! 

Not sure if you other girls get Appletiser? :shrugs: 

Yep Smile great idea about the nursery decorating ideas... 
Desperately hoping we will move so bubs will have a decent nursery. I have lots of retro and random quirky stuff, I'll prob go for something a little bit like this, with more stuff! https://www.olliandlime.com/uk/georgerange.html
https://www.olliandlime.com/uk/charlierange.html

I also just did a girls room in a customers house, I'll post a proper piccy tomorrow, but it was for 2 little girls, and they wanted everything pink!! I used this wall mural across the biggest wall https://www.isak.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_9&products_id=75 but it was all in pinks! And we also used wall stickers - which are great as they're removable. 

Sorry gone off on one :D :dohh: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've been having about 4 a day. I never even liked the stuff before I got pregnant. I've only really ever drank mineral water. I've just had a big craving for diet coke since the BFP! I thought I was OK by making it de-caff!! I won't drink it anymore though- I'll move back to water xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ooooo pretty Suzanne!!! Can you design mine for me!! 

I want a cottagey- wooden- type thingy!


----------



## Smile4me

oh my due date is Feb. 9th 

Love it Suzanne very retro and modern.

I'll add mine as soon as I know :)


----------



## kcw81

Suz! I love love love the birdies in a tree mural!!


----------



## SBB

Yep lou I'll do yours too!

Thanks girls, I'll post the pics of the girls room cos the birdies look great in pink! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm so rubbish at things like that! I would have no idea where to start on a nursery! If I am in charge it will just be beige and wood! Nice but boring!


----------



## SBB

Well I'll post some bits as I find them and hopefully you can use some of it, I'll find some galleries tomorrow so you can choose a whole room you like then that will give you a bit of inspiration! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oooo yes please, please, please do! We are house hunting this week- been to look at one tonight but it was no good! Got 3 more to look at Xxx


----------



## SBB

Oooh I love house hunting! I hate selling because we have to keep it so tidy and neither of us are good at that! 

Have you sold yours? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No :-( it's not even up for sale yet! OH ripped out the bathroom 2 years ago and still hasn't finished it! He's been plastering in there tonight! Don't get me started on it!


----------



## SBB

Lol that sounds like the sort of thing I would do! I hate feeling ill and tired and not being able to do stuff - I love doing DIY and stuff! 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Okay you ladies, now I feel like a bad mommy. LOL I still drink caffeine but I have cut back my intake. I absolutely can not do the water thing unless it's late and right before bed. I drink gallons of ice tea and have started buying the non caffeine version though. I don't know if you ladies are interested but I bought my nursery set off of Ebay from a store and got a fabulous deal. I got the whole 9 piece set which is basically everything but the lamp and mobile for $70.00. Sorry to my non US women b/c I don't know the conversion on that. It got delivered yesterday and is so cute! Let me know if you want to take a look and I'll send you the name. They have some great themes.
Congrats to the ladies with scans, 12 weeks and anything else I might have missed.


----------



## babyloulou

I'll have a look kel if you've got the link! 

I will admit that I found it very hard to cut out caffeine as I love my cups of tea! So I just cut it out completely at the same time as alcohol! It was easier tonjust do it cold turkey!


----------



## NurseKel

Hopefully this link will work. I am not good at these things. 
https://stores.ebay.com/Soho-Bedding-Store

You are a tough woman to go cold turkey. I probably would've went insane from lack of caffeine. LOL


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies - oH I sooooo agree about the caffeine and if I didn't have this damn heart condition that I was just diagnosed with there is no way I could have cut it out but what I did was cut out my caffeine since I was on clomid and it helped because I had already had the migraine with the clomid so I added the withdrawl and I was done :)

NurseKel hun you did send the link but it's alot of them? Which one did you choose?

I hate to say this but I'm glad I'm not the only one that has gone through this caffeine thing alone.. :)

I havent gotten any crib bedding - Waiting until I am way farther along and seeing what I am having but here is the furniture my dh and I bought.

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4005141


----------



## kcw81

wait Kel, which theme did you choose? I like that dinosaur one!


----------



## kcw81

you know its weird, I haven't had caffeine in so long that I don't miss it a bit. I wonder though if I had children I might need it since they wear you out and make you lose sleep. Right now I get plenty of sleep and I know that will change!


----------



## moochacha

Oh I was in the Clomid Club for a couple of weeks!! Congrats on everyones bfp yay :happydance: I got mine a week ago!!


----------



## kcw81

hey moochacha! congrats!


----------



## NurseKel

Welcome Moochaca!
Sorry ladies, the pregnancy brain kicked in....again. LOL We picked the Quack Quack theme with the yellow ducks. They shipped the same day I ordered and it all comes in a really nice zipper bag. I was really impressed especially for that price. And I agree, I really liked the dinosaurs too!


----------



## NurseKel

Oh Verna, that furniture is gorgeous! I really wanted dark wood this go around but decided in the end it was more practical to use my DD's nursery furniture and save that money.


----------



## Smile4me

Welcome Moochacha - Congrats!!!!

Awww yellow ducky :),,,, like the dinosaur one too.... I've discovered I am VERY picky this time. I guess because I know this is my last one ... I don't know but I can't find anything I like...


----------



## Smile4me

aw ursekel I donated EVERYTHING so I had no choice but to buy new.... I'm going on ebay now to look at bedding though I love yours. I am so flippen exhausted but I'm addicted to baby stuff now... ha!


----------



## NurseKel

LOL. I understand. So what are you hoping for? I know it is a given we all want healthy bubs but I love my DD and would've loved another girl but I am really getting excited about a boy now! What are your girls hoping for, another sister or a brother?


----------



## Smile4me

oh they Totally want a baby brother I mean that's ALL they talk about...
It was so cute last night when we went to my Inlaws we had our gifts ready to go and dinner in hand and Mariyah the youngest who is turning 7 next weeks says to my mother in law... "My moms having a baby" my husband froze dead in his tracks and then she just started crying like UH OH I didn't mean to... I laughed and gave her a big hug and told her it was OK she was just excited, but luckily my father in law didn't hear her.

I think they more want dh to have a boy since he is the only male in the house ;-)
and if I had a preference I would say boy too but like you said as long as it is healthy and even if it's not I will except what God gives us. I just feel so blessed right now.

How many do you have?


----------



## NurseKel

I have a 6 yr old daughter (who desperately wanted a sister...lol). My DH has son that will be 5 yrs in Sept. but we only have him on weekends and some holidays. So for me this is only number two but pretty sure my last. DH would have more if I wanted but being my age with this pregnancy I have found really challenging.


----------



## Smile4me

How old are you hun? I'm 35 with four so I feel 55 :)


----------



## NurseKel

I am 35 also turning 36 in November and I have just found this pregnancy much tougher than when I was 29 with my daughter. I'm healthy and haven't had any problems so far with my pregnancies but it just really takes a lot out of you the older you are. Add to that the fact that I run the roads all day full time for work and I am exhausted by the evening. You look great for 35! I can hardly tell which is you and which is your oldest daughter. LOL


----------



## Smile4me

OK you are being way too nice ...lol however I do get that alot... and I soo appreciate it cuz I don't feel it at all. 

Yes this pregnancy is making me tired thats for sure but I am not complaining because the TTC stress was much much worse!!! 

I work full time as well I'm an account manager for a major Healthcare company and I am starting my first vacation in eight years that I have been there tomorrow. :) ahhh which is why I am staying awake right now ... cuz I can ha!! 

My girls stay with their dad Tues and Wed each week and every other weekend .. I hate it but I was in court fighting for four years to have that outcome so I'm spent!!

I love your avvy hun the baby is sooo clear, you must be over the moon!!


----------



## NurseKel

Wow, congrats on that vacation girl! I was trying to bank all my vacation time once I got preggers but it has not been successful. The week I got my BFP I had the worst respiratory infection ever. Then, got a virus that landed me in the ER dehydrated. Then, of course last week was the toothache and root canal. So, needless to say I have not accumulated much time at all. My job is great though and my bosses are going to work with me on a possible compressed schedule or let me work in the office when I return from maternity leave (which for me will probably only be a month at most.)


----------



## Smile4me

Thats awful hun that you went through all of that! UGH well thats great that your boss's are understanding. I've managed to accumulate 148 hours of PTO and I just couldn't wait to just take some time off and just spend quality time with my family :)

Do you facebook?


----------



## NurseKel

Aww thank you honey. That's why I say that this pregnancy has kicked my butt. I would like to have one more and try to get my DH his own little girl but after this...I'm thinking no way! I sure do. I'm under Kellie Lombardo. That's about the only other thing I have time for other than being on here is my Facebook. Sad but true.


----------



## Smile4me

I just added you


----------



## kcw81

hey you two kel and vern! I just reading your convo and wanted to chime in, I am 34 so about the same age as you guys. this is my first though so I feel pretty energized and excited, I bet if I already had a child I would feel quite fatigued handling the pregnancy plus running around after a kid. and you vern having so many already! no wonder you want caffeine. yeah so are you guys nervous about the 35 being an "advanced maternal age" thing for downs risks? that worries me, I know we are just at the bottom of the cutoff but still.


----------



## NurseKel

yea! Lemme go look.


----------



## kcw81

ps love the duckie kel! and vern that is so cute how your youngest spilled the beans, she just couldnt keep it to herself!


----------



## NurseKel

I wasn't too nervous as DH and I had no history of any chromasomal problems. We did have the NT scan and the bloods that go with it. Luckily they were perfect so we didn't need to even consider an amniocentesis. I couldn't tell you exactly what our odds are but they were extremely low. I know our NT measurement was a 1.2 which is very normal range. I wasn't too concerned as I have no medical problems and my pregnancy with DD was so easy.


----------



## kcw81

thats great kel! I am nervous. I don't have any health probs, neither does DH, but I am a worrywart.


----------



## Smile4me

oh that is my worst fear an amnio.. eeekk!! I hate needles

Thanks KCW it was adorable but I felt so bad for her because dh was like OH MY GOSH!!!! he was stunned ... lol I was just trying to comfort her.. 

OK I seriously need to stop thinking about FOOD!


----------



## NurseKel

It's okay to be a worry wart. I think all of us are about one thing or another. 
Verna, I just realized that your Cheri reading says Boy! That's awesome! Let's hope she's right.


----------



## babyloulou

Wow you US girls have been busy overnight! Never had so many pages to read on here in the morning! 

I knew kel was 35- but I never realised verna and casey were around that age too. I have just turned 31 and this is my first- it feels so weird to me to hear girls in their early and middle 20s being the average TTC age! I would never have been ready for a baby at that age! But on the other hand I bet they can't believe I am only having my first at 31!!!


----------



## laura6914

hello all, i have managed to get on the site without getting booted off. i havent read through all the pages as i have really missed so so much. 

Am i the baby of the thread, im 24 in october when im due :blush:

hope everyone is well. have i missed much?

xx


----------



## megs79

Hello, enjoyed all that catching up!

CONGRATULATIONS moochacha!

Glad to hear you're still drinking caffeine nursekel, as I am too but was feeling slightly guilty! I did stop for the first 3 months but after the 12 week scan I relaxed a bit and allow myself 1 coffee a day. Midwife said that's fine so I trust her (I think!) Very impressed by all you healthy peeps though. Is everyone taking vits too? I am just in case.

Off to France on the 25th - it'll be hard to resist all that ripe cheese and wine!

Enjoy your day everyone x

p.s. thirties are the new twenties(!)


----------



## megs79

Maybe you are Laura! Lovely time in your life to have a baby though. You sound so much more mature than I was at 24! I've just turned 31 like Lou x


----------



## laura6914

thanks megs hun. i think its cause of everyhting i hav been throught to get here. 

i think im at a nice age. my sister is pregnanct with her 3rd and she is 21. her eldest is 4 in novemeber. wayyyyyy too young. 

oh i have been drinking coffee to. in moderation but to be honest the only thing i have changed that i did before i got pregnant is drinking. 

xx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls!

Congrats moochacha :yipee: !! 

I have cut out caffeine, but I didn't like coffee anyway, switched
to decaf tea then went off tea anyway!! I am not a huge chocolate fan either, but from what I've read it has a minimal amount of caffeine in anyway so you can
still eat it as long as you don't go overboard! 

I'm 28, will be 29 in august and when bubs comes! :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

So a big range of ages! That's good- we are all in this together anyway- who cares about age 

I stopped the caffeine while on this last cycle of Clomid as my FS said it could have a big effect on fertility- it was the first month I didn't have caffeine and I got my BFP- so who knows!! I just haven't bothered starting drinking it again! I went onto decaff tea and decaff green tea- but I have seriously gone off tea now anyway! 

Yes I am taking vits Megs- I am taking pregnacare, an extra folic acid and Mumomega fish oils. I have stopped all the other stuff I was popping during TTC though! 

I was wondering where you had got to Laura! How you doing? How's that big bump of yours? xxx


----------



## laura6914

hey lou :wave: your right chick we are all in this together. 

im ok and bump is huge now. quite uncomfortable at times but still loving it. :thumbup:
cant believe i only have 3 more weeks until 3rd tri, im absolutley petrified. 

xx


----------



## SBB

Yep I take Pregnacare and folic acid too, I think I stop the folic acid now though at 12 weeks? My nails look great and are really long - I think that's the pregnacare! 

That's weird Lou I wonder if the caffeine stopping did help?! 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

my midwife told me to take my folic acid up until 13 weeks due to the PCOS. i stopped taking vitamins then but if i have a bad day where my apitite isnt quite the same then i will take one. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

I honestly can't believe how fast it's gone since you got your BFP! It's crazy! Are you getting scared about the birth? X


----------



## SBB

I think I'll keep taking it for a few more days then. Think I'll carry on with the pregnacare though - can't do any harm right? 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm gonna keep taking the pregnacare and mumomega all the way through Suzanne! Especially being a veggie!  

I have just found ellen's very first email to me that said she is allowed back after the 15th June!! So hopefully she can come back now! I've just told her to try again now!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hola my littlle chickas! Did you miss me as much as I missed you???

Hope everyone is blooming along nicely and we arent having too many yucky side effects!

XXX


----------



## babyloulou

Yay yay yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew you could get back on!!! Knew as soon as it let me send you the link! I am SO glad you are back!! 

Are you finally gonna put a ticker on now? Your siggy still says me and you are gonna do it this month!! You need one saying we've both bloody done it!! Yay!! xxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Oh yeah I had best update this hadnt I?!?!?!

Right, just a brief visit as need to pop along to the post office for work, then get home so will be back on later. Dont chat too much will ya, I need to try catch up on the past 72!!!!!!!! pages! Yikes!

FX my doppler arrives today (Yes Suzanne, I had to get one after hearing yours the other day! Hehe)

XXX


----------



## SBB

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Ollie you're back!!!! 

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

We missed you loads, glad you're back. How are you feeling? 

And yes change your status and get a ticker! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> FX my doppler arrives today (Yes Suzanne, I had to get one after hearing yours the other day! Hehe)
> 
> XXX

Yay! I need to give you tips - I'll put them in for later when you log back on! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I can't wait for my doppler to come- although I know then I will be really impatient- trying it every day even though I know it's too early at 8 weeks! 

Speak to you later love- so glad you're back xxx


----------



## megs79

HI ELLEN!!! Welcome back x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yes post your tips for the doppler Suzanne! I know I won't be able to use mine for a couple of weeks but i'd love your tips! I've heard the one about the heart beat being easiest to hear near your pubic bone but not heard much else xxx


----------



## megs79

I heard a heartbeat at 9 weeks Lou, so you might get lucky! You have to position it quite low down x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm so excited to try!! I've come home from work ill as I feel awful now! Fully colded-up! I thought the doppler might be here but it's not been delivered yet!


----------



## NurseKel

Just a quick jump on before work ladies. Hope everyone is doing well.
Lou, so sorry to hear your cold is full force. When I got really bad I drank hot tea with honey and lemon and amazingly it did help me.
Ellen, you lil bugger! So happy you are back. You have been GREATLY missed!
Yes, the US ladies were chatty last night. I was being naughty and should have been doing my paperwork but I was having more fun on here....hehehe.
Glad to see we have a variety of ages and some other older lady s so I don't have to feel like the grandma all by myself. LOL
Hope ya'll have a great day! I am feeling huge yet again and didn't sleep worth a dang....as usual.


----------



## SBB

Ok, here's my top doppler tips!!! : 

1. Have a full bladder 
2. Lie down, pull your trousers and knickers down a bit or they'll get covered in gel! 
3. Put decent amount of gel on doppler, turn it on, if it's one with headphones put volume right down 
4. Put the doppler on your tummy, really low, in the middle, just where your pubic bone/pubic hair line is 
5. Now turn the volume high, beware it makes REALLY loud noises if you move it too fast! 
6. You might hear a whooshing noise, that's the placenta, slowly move the doppler around the area. 
7. You have to be really precise, a tiny move and you lose it so just go slow! 
8. I found if I was lying flat and lifted my head, so tensing my tummy muscles it pushed bubs forwards and I could find it easier, and not lose it so easily! 
9. Quite a good tip is to put it on your chest first, with no gel and listen to your own HB so that you know what it sounds like as it's quite easy to pick up your own by accident. 
10. Bubs will be much faster than yours, and sound like a choo choo train or galloping horses! 

Ok that's it! 

Ollie you might find yours is a bit higher up as your further along. Lou a few people have posted in 1st tri that they've found theirs at around 9 weeks so you could be lucky and find it early! 

Hope you feel better Lou :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Suzanne- I'll give it a try when it comes xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Ahhh what fab tips there honey! Thanks very much xxx

Hey Kel - OMG your bambino is a real proper little person now isnt it?!?! OH sh*t - A boy????????????????? 

Grrrrrrrrrrrr look what Ive missed out on!xxx


----------



## NurseKel

LOL @ Ellen. I know the time has been flying. But look at you, 12 weeks already. Geesh, we got so much catching up to do. Have you had any scans yet? Are you going to find out the sex or stay team yellow?


----------



## babyloulou

Yay you've got a ticker!! So nice to see Ellen!! Can you look on the front page and see everyones' details and post yours for me to copy onto it. I was gonna try and do it myself from memory, but didn't want to get it wrong xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

I had a scan at 6 weeks then another at almost 9 and am off for my date scan on Monday. So nervous, want to be able to see him all the time. I want an invisi-tummy, so I can peek inside and say HI! Hahaha

Im team yellow but with a vibe of blue hahaha I call it he all the time for some reason!

Lou - I shall nip bacl now and see what details you need from me xxx

Just spied on a certain other thread............Raised my blood pressure so have removed notifications from there hahaha x


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> Hi! A buddy thread for all us clomid club goers who have got our bfps!!! X
> 
> Edited to add Laura's brill idea of having a roll call on this front page:-
> 
> 
> *Name:- Louise (babyloulou)
> TTC:- 5+ years
> Issue:- PCOS (no ovulation) and Male Factor (low motility & morphology)
> Tx:- 4th round of Clomid (1st round of 100mg)
> EDD:- 25th Jan 2011
> Sex confirmed:- ?
> Guess the sex:- My guess= boy; OH's guess= girl
> -------------------------
> 
> Name:- Ellen (rudeollie)
> TTC:- 20months
> Issue:- PCOS and Low Morph for Hubby
> Tx:- 3rd round of clomid at 50mg
> EDD:-26/12/2010
> Sex confirmed:-??
> Guess the sex:-  BOY!
> -------------------------
> 
> Name:- Laura (laura6914)
> TTC:- 3.5 years
> Issue:-
> Tx:- Break from Clomid- natural cycle
> EDD:- 8th Oct 2010
> Sex confirmed:- Boy
> -------------------------
> 
> Name:- Suzanne (SBB)
> TTC:- 8/9 months
> Issue:- long cycles
> Tx:- 1st round clomid 50mg
> EDD:- Xmas Day 2010 (wow!!)
> Sex confirmed:-
> Guess the sex:- Girl
> -------------------------
> 
> Name:- Margaret (TySonNMe)
> TTC:- 8 months
> Issue:- not ovulating
> Tx:- first round Clomid 50mg
> EDD:- 16th Nov 2010
> Sex confirmed:- Boy
> -------------------------
> 
> Name:- Casey (kcw81)
> TTC:- 10 months
> Issue:- Long cycles
> Tx:- 1st round clomid 50mg
> EDD:- 13th Jan 2011
> Sex confirmed:-
> Guess the sex:- Wants a boy- suspects girl
> -------------------------
> 
> Name:- Kellie (nursekel)
> TTC:- 1 year
> Issue:- Endo and Anovulatory cycles.
> TX:- 3rd round of Clomid 100mg
> EDD: 30th Sept 2010
> Sex confirmed: Boy
> --------------------------
> 
> Name:- Peach Blossom
> TTC:- 2 years 3 months
> Issue:- PCO and RMC
> Tx:- last round of Clomid
> EDD:- 24th Jan 2011
> Sex confirmed:-
> Guess the sex:-
> --------------------------
> 
> Name:- Dizzikel
> TTC:- 3 Years
> Issue:- Unexplained Infertility
> Tx:- 1st cycle of clomid
> EDD:- 5th Jan
> Sex:- I'm predicting a BOY! Not finding out!
> Guess the sex:- Boy
> ---------------------------
> 
> Name: Megan (megs79)
> TTC: 18 months
> Issue: PCOS / not ovulating
> Tx: 1st round of Clomid 50mg
> EDD: 13th November 2010
> Sex confirmed: ?
> Guess the sex:- Boy
> ---------------------------
> 
> Name: Verna (Smile4me)
> TTC: 16 months
> Issue: dh low motility/morph
> Tx: 2nd round of Clomid 100mg
> EDD: March, 2011 (will find out on June 14th exact date)
> Sex confirmed: ?
> Guess the sex:- Boy
> ----------------------------*

Right Ive filled it in this way......Babybrain kept making me forget what I needed to out hehehe xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes don't Ellen- stay away from that thread!! PLease don't let it annoy you- we need you to stay with us xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Well not to sound too hard but I dont need that thread again for a few years do I??!!!

Ooooooh I think my doppler van might be on the way. How on earth do I NOT use it before DH gets home hehehe xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I've just noticed your ticker says "12 weeks" above it correctly- but the slider is on 20 weeks???


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha so it does!!! Wishful thinking hey!!!!! It must be a bug in the link.................. I shall try fix it!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I've added your details to the front page honey xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats moochacha!!

Welcome back ollie :hi:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey another boy! Well what out girls is all I can say! Its good to be back Ty xxx

Thanks for adding them Lou xx


----------



## laura6914

afternoon all :wave:

welcome back Rudi :hugs: great to see you. 

hey lou, i picked up my little mans heart beat at 8+3 by putting it low down and angling it behind my public bone :shrug: worth a go though. 

xxx


----------



## NurseKel

I'm starting to think Clomid makes boys! ROFL


----------



## babyloulou

I know Kel- every single one is a boy so far!! There must be a girl in this group somewhere!! 

Laura- now THAT'S made me excited! I really hope it comes tomorrow now so I can give it a try!! x

Has yours turned up Ellen?? x


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, all! I'm back. 
New gameplan: I'm only visiting the site on Wednesdays. Which means I don't have time to catch up, but I will keep you all updated!
I'm doing well. Just tired and hungry all of the time. I'm still growing fairly rapidly. I'm measuring at 13 weeks. My hcg is doubling daily, and my doctor said I get an early ultrasound at 7 weeks... So I scheduled it for the 29th. Things have been great; my hubby just got a promotion... We're still looking for a bigger car, but will only buy it AFTER we know how many we are expecting... (Don't worry, I'd be ecstatic with a singleton) and as for my emotions; things have calmed down a ton. I am much more relaxed now and less crazy! Hahaha. The rush of hormones was just a lot for me to handle!
How is everyone?


----------



## Rudeollie

I know Kel right?!?! ANOTHER bloomin boy! Congrats on your wee man Laura! 

No Lou - No doppler yet and DH is MAAAAAAAAAAAD! He paid extra for it to come within 24 hours and nothing! Grrrrrrrrrrrr!

Ooops I just fell asleep watching Jaws on Anytime Hehehe xxx


----------



## babyloulou

It could still come Ellen- it's only 4:10- they usually deliver these 24 hours guarantee things before 6 don't they?? I hope it comes for you! p.s:- your ticker is still wrong xx

Welcome back onelil! Glad to see you have decided not to leave us all after all! I checked your blog the other day and your belly really has grown! I can't believe you are measuring 13 weeks at 5 weeks! That's crazy!! Maybe you are right about it being twins


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah, we'll see. Whatever God has in store, I will take it. He knows better than us all, and would only give me as much as I could handle, right?


----------



## Onelildream

I'm a new auntie today! My sister had a baby boy an hour ago! 6lbs13oz? I think. He was 8 days early. My sis got to the hospital at 6:55 and had him at 7:11! Talk about quick! They didn't even have time to give her an epidural!


----------



## Rudeollie

I Know Lou I cant get it to change...........I even reset it and it still said the same thing! Must be a site error. Will see what is does tomorrow, might correct itself!

Hi Onelil! Crikey honey, its gotta be twins!!!!!!!!!! Maybe youre the FIRST ever clomid twinies I know xxx

XX


----------



## Onelildream

IDK! Or I'm just really fat, really fast! hahaha. MY dad said if it is one, he'd better be a football player, cause the kid has to be HUGE!
 



Attached Files:







4w6d 5w3d.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rudeollie

Onelildream said:


> IDK! Or I'm just really fat, really fast! hahaha. MY dad said if it is one, he'd better be a football player, cause the kid has to be HUGE!

 :haha::haha::haha:

My mums still convinced Im carrying twins and ones hiding - We've got a history of them in both families and my mums a bit spooky like that!Knowing unknown things......... x


----------



## babyloulou

I will admit onelil that is a very impressive bump for 5 weeks gone xx


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah, the nurses all think I'm mistaken on my dates. But I'm not. I can't wait to have the ultrasound just to prove that... and to show that even if it is one, I'm huge! I've run into a few people I haven't seen in a few weeks, and they're like, WOW! You're expecting? We didn't know! How far along are you?! Everyone has a good laugh when I tell them 5 weeks!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I know that feeling! I had to start disguising my bump a while back with bags, and scarves etc etc. And Ive had to shop for lots of ew clothes too (What a shame hey(!)) Hahaha xxx

Any doppler news yet Lou?? Mines still not here Grrrrrrrrr! x


----------



## Onelildream

It makes things kindof hard to keep a secret. I'm still trying to hold out until the ultrasound..but everyone keeps asking, cause I was a stick before... like 3 weeks ago! haha Who knows, maybe I have a huge tumor or something. :/


----------



## babyloulou

DOn't be silly onelil- one thing I can guarantee you is that it is not a tumour!!

Ellen- no none here- I think mine is coming normal royal mail though so it will be here with the normal post in the mornings- it's not getting delivered like yours. There's still time for yours


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Onelil!!!!!!!!! Dont be silly...........Its just a nice little chubby baby or two!xxx Some of us just show more than others at different stages........And I know its common to show sooner when youve already been pregnant. It all shifts round quicker apparently!

Right Im back online shopping for some bdays Ive got coming up over the next fews months but I keep swannin over to the kiddicare site looking at cots etc hehehe xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Are you guys thinking of cosleeping once your baby is born? Having them by the bed, or in a crib in another room as soon as possible?


----------



## TySonNMe

:hi: dream! Glad to see you're back even if only for one day a week! I am so excited to for your ultrasound and so happy they have changed their minds and are giving you one early!! I can't wait to see the pictures of your twins/triplets/quadruplets/quintuplets/sextuplets! hehe


----------



## Rudeollie

Next to the bed in a moses for the first month or so and then next door (If I can handle it!) What about you??

Im struggling with pushchairs. I need something high cos Im tall and get a back bad so need it to be light so Im not straining pushing it all over!

Ive picked the bedding I want - Its Herbs Garden from Lollipop lane! Nice and gender neutral!

And also picked my bottle/sterliser set. Tommee Tippee Closer to Nature, ideal for breatsfeeding mummies! And reduced by half price at the mo for £60! xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, funny story: When I was preg with my first, I was convinced EVERYONE was pregnant. I totally went up to a non-preg girl (she was the cashier) that was about a size 4 and looked VERY pregnant and asked when she was due. Once I figured out she WASN'T I left the store in tears! I almost sent her an apology card in the mail, but couldn't think of how to address it: "Girl I called Pregnant that wasn't"?! And on the inside I was convinced I should tell her to see a doctor, because she had an immediate medical condition that needed to be addressed! Don't worry, I never sent it. But I have never felt so bad in my life!


----------



## babyloulou

Not quite sure onelilntobe honest- it's only since I've been pregnant and started looking at stuff that I've realised it's normal to have the baby in the same room as you!! I never would have dreamt of it otherwise! I just thought you start as you mean to go on - I wouldn't have thought the baby would sleep soundly in the same room!?! Shows how little I know! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks, Tyson! hahaha. No jinxing me!

I think I'll sleep the baby(s) in a portable crib by my bed??? I'm not sure. My husband could sleep through an earthquake, so I don't think he'll mind a baby in the room, but he HATES that I let my son sleep on the bed with us for a month. Even though we couldn't bd for 6 weeks, he totally said it was a mood killer. hahaha. So I guess no more babies on the bed... But next to the bed might be okay?!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I like that Herb Garden thingy Ellen! That's so cute! I've just searched for it! The Lollipop Lane site has loads of other nice ones too! I am relying on Suzanne to give me the benefit of her interior design expertise to plan my nursery! Can't do it myself! :lol:

As for the buggy- I've seen a few of the tall ones- I really like them! I am 5ft 8 and would like a tall one too. And I have also already earmarked the closer to nature bottles too! Saw them on sale in nBoots the other day! Great minds think alike!


----------



## Onelildream

Lou, baby in the same room is totally fine for baby, it's you that it might bother! Once you have that little bundle by you, it's like you can't even sleep all the way because you listen to every little noise that baby makes. It's like paranoia over every sound....while your hubby sleeps soundly next to you! hahaha. I'm thinking if it's more than 1, I might put them in the nursery together (co-sleep) with a monitor so I can get uninterrupted sleep.


----------



## Onelildream

Cute bedding, Rudeollie! I love it! That moses basket stand is really neat too! I'm going to look into that!


----------



## Rudeollie

We are spooky arent we Lou! Im 5'8 too hahaha Got to be careful with our backs, us tall folk! x

I intend to breastfeed (if I can) and then express the odd bottle or two once the supply is established so Paul can feed him/her........He'll be upset otherwise. HTG he'd do all this if he could!

Im a bit desgn orientated myself Lou so Ive got my room all planned already! Thank goodness! x


----------



## babyloulou

I know my OH is the same! He wants to give up work and be with me and the baby all the time! He's gonna find it so hard to leave us I know he is! He works for himself though so at least he is flexible!

That's it then Ellen I need to be nicking all your ideas too! I am so rubbish at planning rooms! What furniture are you going for?


----------



## TySonNMe

I planned on having baby in a bassinet next to the bed in our room for about a month or so and then transitioning him out and into his bedroom.


----------



## Rudeollie

Now furniture is my one atruggle area - I know what I want but the babies room holds my fitted wardrobes that are in a Ikea Birch colour so matching it online is gonna be hard.(Ikea have NAFF nusery stuff) Pauls said once we get the all clear next week we can go look at the shops for wood ideas (taking a sample with us!)

I want one of the 3 in one cot beds, cos i LOVE the day bed look! I might even go for a white/wood cotbed. Not sure yet!

What about you seen anything??


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah I like them- do you mean the cylinder shape ones?


----------



## Rudeollie

Umm not sure what you mean Lou. The ones I like are a cot, the a bed or a daybed, like a sofa for a cute little girl to sit on.............hahaha Oh dear I went off into what if I had a girl dream there hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

Hmmm- I can't find the cylinder ones i mean now either!


----------



## Rudeollie

Try find it Lou! Im intrigued hahaha x


----------



## kcw81

Hey everyone! wow it has been BUSY on here today! I had a lot of pages to read! 
Welcome back one lil! Wait what is your name?

Hi Ellen!! I am glad you are back on here. I still remember how you told me your husband likes to watch family guy while doing the deed! hilarious! 

Hi Lou - sorry you don't feel good hun!! so its just a cold then, not pregnancy symptoms?

Hey laura you are a little baby compared to me! But I feel like you have a lot more wisdom being so far along! You can give us advice!

SBB the tips for the doppler are great, thank you. It sounds kind of challenging but I am excited to try. I am waiting to buy until I am around 11 weeks.

You guys are killing me with all this planning of baby stuff with cribs and strollers and where the baby is going to sleep!!! I have NO IDEA what I Am going to do for any of that. I am such an indecisive person. I wonder - with the baby sleeping right next to you in your bedroom, what is the benefit? just convenience so you don't have to go very far, or does the baby sleep more soundly if you are right there with her?


----------



## babyloulou

One of these is what I thought you meant..

https://www.babiesgalore.com.au/pics/az3oftsi9j3mwjjd.jpg
https://www.lillylolly.com.au/catalog/images/Stokke-close-up.jpg
https://www.bebeonline.com.au/shop/images/stkjrpack2.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

Ahh I thought thats what you meant. They're a really good price on kiddisave site hun, I think thats where I saw them. I saw one that was £1500! YIkes and cripes! Hahaha

Hey KC - Congrats my love, and glad my hubby amuses you as much as me hahaha He's bonkers! But I loves him!

I think its just convienience but some say it helps baby settle cos they can sense you!


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I have not much idea yet either- enjoying stealing other peoples ideas though!!
Yes I think it is just a cold - although I believe a cold can be an early pregnancy symptom as your immune system is so low!! :shrug:

I have started having like electric shock-type feelings through my nipples today for the first time! :lol:


----------



## Onelildream

kcw- hahaa. I love planning everything way in advance! Once I know the gender, I'm all over names, crib, bedding, etc. I can't wait until the halfway point to get this baby's gender! Game on!
ps. My name is Chellie. (like shelly)


----------



## SBB

OMG you lot have been right chatterboxes!! I'm gonna have to catch up later I'm just doing some decorating bits... 

Nice to see you back dream/chellie, hope you're doing ok! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

well keep your ideas coming ladies so I can steal them like lou said!! I have always wished I was more of a decisive planner type. maybe I will transform into one as I get closer though, I really am banking on that I get that nesting instinct thing that they talk about. I better get that or my baby will be living in a cluttered mess!!


----------



## caz & bob

:yipee: :yipee: ollie is back how are you hun carnt believe that your 12 weeks already when s your next scan xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I'm with you there love! I am the most disorganised, cluttered person in the world!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahah Hi Caz - Good to see you love xxx Scans on Monday morning!

Good lord - Just watched the last ep of Glee and cried my eyes out!

Doppler update = Sent to wrong depot so not coming til tomorrow. Not happy! Its going to come 1st thing tomorrow and I'll have to wait AGES for hubby to come home to use it..........


----------



## caz & bob

glee i haven't watched it me hun but i have heard loads going on about it are you putin a pic on hun when you have had your scan xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ask for a refund for the 24hr delivery charge then! [email protected]!!


----------



## laura6914

OH no rudi i would definitly be asking for a refund hun.

Lou did you say you ordered yours? 

Feeling fed up today girls. Im suffering with sciatica and the little man keeps resting on my nerve its so painful. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo nasty Laura!! My OH gets that- or rather he used to until he went to the acupuncturist about it- it never came back after that! Have you tried acupuncture for it??

Yes I've ordered my doppler- not sure when it will be here- it says "dispatched" on ebay so I'm hoping tomorrow xx


----------



## kcw81

ow laura I have read about sciatica, is it really bad? what can you do to make it feel better?


----------



## Onelildream

Laura-That's horrible! Can you see a physical therapist or something to alleviate the pain?


----------



## kcw81

Ellen I saw the Glee final and thought it was pretty good, that last song with somewhere over the rainbow a bit cheesy!! I like that show but wish there was alot LESS singing! I like the acting parts better. Sue Sylvester cracks me up the things she says about will's hair.


----------



## Rudeollie

Sue is the best character Ive seen on tv in YEARS! She is genius! Hahaha

Ouch Laura I feel your pain honey. Ive got it at the mo, only mild but know Im going to be struggle in a few months time. I think I'll be getting signed off once it does unfortunately!

Ive NEVER been told to try acupunture Lou - My doc says nothing you can do just try not to make it worse by walking far etc etc I shall be getting needled me thinks! x


----------



## laura6914

thanks girls as Rudi said nothing much you can do apart form take pain killers, warm baths and massages off the OH :haha:

Its very painful. I thought the baby was going to come flying out there and then it was that painful. Not nice at all. It starts in my hips and goes right the way down my left leg. I dont have it all the time. About once every 1-2 weeks but thats still enough.


----------



## babyloulou

Honestly try acupuncture! My OH had it for nearly a year- he went to aupuncture once a week for a few months and it went. he's not even had a relapse since! If he did he'd go straight back for acu xx


----------



## laura6914

i have my midwife appointment on Monday so ill have a word with her and see what she suggests. It will stop it happening ill definitely give it a go cause its not nice at all. 

So whats everyone up to on this glorious afternoo. im stuck at work for the next 2 hours :(

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh that's rubbish Laura!! What do you do? (I feel like I've asked you that before?? Sorry if I have!) I came home ill today- I have been on the settee under a blanket ever since! OH has even been for a house viewing on his own this afternoon as I was too ill!


----------



## laura6914

oh thats crap Lou, hope you feel better soon hunny. 

I work for the police as a civillian investigator. It sounds more glamerous than it is believe me. I finsih at 10 onight and start at 7 in the morning im going to be shattered. i only have 3 more late shifts until my mat leave starts though :wohoo:
Are you looking at moving then? I move the end of next month. Its all happening now. :haha:
xx


----------



## babyloulou

It sounds like a job from CSI or something! :rofl:

Yes our house is too small for a baby, two adults and two dogs! It's a gorgeous house- a 300 year old cottage- I'll be sad to move but it's tiny! Are you moving somewhere bigger?


----------



## babyloulou

Anyone else having problems on here tonight? I keep getting "Page cannot be displayed" !


----------



## Onelildream

UGH! Me too, Lou!


----------



## SBB

He he I actually used to be a CSI until a couple of years ago! 

Right I'm gonna catch up on the last few pages! 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies. At least now I don't feel bad about the US girls being chatty cathies! LOL Ya'll have been busy today without me. 
To those of you not organized...I officially join you. I am hoping my nesting kicks in soon or my poor baby boy is in trouble. 
As for co-sleeping, I think my plan will be to have baby beside the bed for the first few weeks as a convience but then into his nursery after that. I did this with my DD and she was sleeping through the night by the time she was 3 months old. So, fingers crossed it works again.
Laura, I can totally emphatize hun. I have had sciatica since very early pregnancy. I actually went to a chiropractor and it really did help. I got lucky as he does not charge pregnant ladies. He just wants them to have a comfortable, enjoyable pregnancy. He did any adjustment and it definitely helped. Also, try some simple exercises. Lay in bed on your back and draw your knee into your chest then lay over to cross your body. For example, left knee over to your right side. Repeat on each side 10 times. I have found this really helps stretch some muscles and eases the pain. Hope it helps hun!


----------



## babyloulou

Really Suzanne?? That is so exciting! I would love to have the guts to do a job like that!! (athough some seem to think that my job of Secondary School teaching sounds scary! :lol:)


----------



## babyloulou

I've just checked Boots.com Ellen and the closer to nature steriliser is £39.99 on there with bottles. Is that the same one you saw? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Lou - No the set Ive seen have the steriliers, 6 bottles, a bottle warmer, some dummys a cleaning brush and some other stuff! Oh - loads of teats! Its on babies r us....... I was just on boots too, pricing up the cheap breastfeeding stuff!

Thanks for the tips on the sciatica honey. I shall be trying those tomorrow......AT least DH wont have to massage my butt cheek tomorrow hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh right- well that sounds like better value then cos they are about £40 each on Boots.com!! I'm getting so excited looking at stuff! I shouldn't really as I haven't even had a scan yet!!


----------



## Rudeollie

I know Lou. I had to step away from the sites at first but at 8 weeks I was peeking on them seeing what I wanted!

Right I am pooped with disappointment my doppler didnt come hahaha So Im off to bed.

Night honey xxx (How cool is it that I can say that again?!?!?) xxx


----------



## SBB

Right I'm all caught up! 

Dream I'm glad you're feeling a bit better now and that's great DH has got a promotion! 
Congrats on being an Auntie! Wow your bump is really quite big! Is it hard? I guess you can't really keep it a secret!! 

I'm not sure about where bubs will sleep - kind of depends cos now we have a pretty small room and not sure we have room for him/her! But there might be more room in the new house... If not he/she can sleep in the nursery and we are def going to get one of those super duper mats with the monitors so al alarm goes off it bubs stops moving etc...
I think I'd never sleep listening to every sound, like you said Dream. I'm gonna have to get out of the habit of wearing earplugs to bed too! OH doesn't snore but I can't sleep when I can hear breathing :haha: 

Ollie I love the Lollipop Lane stuff - so cute! Lou I promise I will post some ideas for you soon - plenty of time though :D 

I will need a tall buggy too - I'm 5'10 :D 

My OH will be off for Xmas hols so if bubs could come at the beginning of that then that would be ideal :D We might set up a new business this year though which would mean we could both work from home which would be great! 

Laura hope you feel better hun :hugs: try acu as Lou said! I'm jealous you're moving! I sooooo want to move, that and bubs are all I think about! 

Lou did OH like the house he went to see? Yes your job sounds much more scary than CSI! It's not as exciting in real life and generally it's also pretty disgusting! I did love it though... 

Right I think I'm all caught up :D My back is hurting from doing painting! Got a fair bit done though... hope it's all worth it! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow well caught up Suzanne!! I can't believe you remembered all that to post it!!

Yes OH liked the house! It was one I wasn't TOO struck on when looking on Rightmove- but OH says it is lovely in real life- he took the vendors number and she said I can nip and see it whenever I like- so I will be going to see it. We also have another viewing booked tomorrow night and one for Saturday.

Ellen- it is lovely to have you here at night saying good night again- loads better than relying on emails!! Let me just say again how glad I am that you are back!! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lol my memory isn't that good :haha: I had 2 windows open and typed the replies as I was reading the posts! :D

That's cool he liked the house. I refused to see our house now based on rightmove, because it's ugly from the outside, but we couldn't find anything else so we saw it, and OH really liked it, I was super stressed at the time so just sort of agreed to it, and we paid too much for it. Not like me at all, I'm really good at buying houses I like to think! Now I blame OH a little bit cos we might lose money and we live next to the only lunatic in the village!!! I don't tell him I think it's his fault though! 

Lol but don't let that story put you off, I'm sure the house is lovely :D 

Night night Ollie, it's great to have you back :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Grrr double post... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I certainly will not take it on OHs word!! He'd say yes to any house!! :lol: It will end up mainly my decision!


----------



## SBB

I need help - I can't stop eating strawberries and cherries! I have eaten a massive punnet of strawberries today and more then a packet of cherries... The cherries are just so yummy, I could eat them all day. I actually feel sad now because I've eaten them all :haha: I'm gonna have to drive 25 mins to the supermarket tomorrow to get some more to feed my addiction! 

I've lost the plot :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That sounds like a brilliant craving to have SBB!!! I can't face fruit or veg at the moment and I usually eat loads of both! I am craving sweets! Sherbet lemons the other day and a huge bag of Skittles today! I don't even normally eat sweets! I wish I had your craving instead! Xx


----------



## TySonNMe

NurseKel, I think I need to drive to Texas to see this chiropractor!! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

mmm cherries sound good suz. I just at a massive bean burrito for late lunch and I am stuffed but am thinking something sweet might be a nice finisher. so all I think about is food lately. I feel like such a pig, hungry all the time. 

Lou love your doggies in your avvie!! 

You guys its going to be hard with all the posts to keep up now! Ellen you are upping the chat quota on here!


----------



## kcw81

Hey Kel or Chellie, did either of you get the nesting instinct in your previous pregnancies?

Laura - I just saw your post about your job, so what do you do on a daily basis? it sounds interesting. you seriously had to work from 7am till 10pm???


----------



## SBB

Lou I went through the sweetie phase, and ate loads! And went off fruit and veg and like you I normally eat loads... But it passed and now I'm back to fruit...

These cravings for certain things seem to come and go really quick so don't stock up too much! Having said that I bought about 12 muller fruit corner yoghurts yesterday after eating 8 in about 4 days!! 

Hi Tyson (sorry blanked and forgot your real name?!) and Casey :wave: 

Oh is it margaret? :shrug: ?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night girls- I'll leave you US girls to chat :hugs: xxx


----------



## SBB

I'm off to sleep too, night night x x x


----------



## kcw81

night night ukers


----------



## NurseKel

Good night girls. Hugs.
Casey, I actually did get the nesting with my DD but I found it didn't kick in until about a month before she was due. You will get there too just closer to the end I would imagine.
Tyson, you are welcome to come to Texas! LOL I thought it was awesome he sees preggers for free but then his wife has had 4 kids so he probably knows the misery we go through at times. In fact, I need to make the time to go see him again as my sciatica has started to return...ugh.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi ladies hope its okay if I silently stalk and say hello every now and then...at least til I get to join you all again. ;)


----------



## kcw81

hi reeds girl! thats a-ok. how are you feeling? did you see your doc about the 3rd chemical?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

kcw81 said:


> hi reeds girl! thats a-ok. how are you feeling? did you see your doc about the 3rd chemical?

Emotionally I am doing okay...I am still having a lot of cramping and passing HUGE clots still..(tmi). Normally my flow only last 3 days and since I started bleeding on monday I should be done today but I don't think that will be the case this month. I have my doctor's appt next monday and I am praying that he will be able to help me find answers as to why I can't seem to get past 5 or 6 weeks. :cry:


----------



## Onelildream

KCW- Not really nesting instincts, no... I already had my nursery set up well before the baby came, though. I was on bedrest with my first, from 29 weeks to 36 weeks, though, and wasn't able to do anything anyway, so I think I wanted to do stuff but wasn't allowed.
My second, I was ready to have him at 37 weeks, so right before I left I just cleaned the house real quick so I could come home to a nice house... Nesting, though, I don't really think I could call it that. I think it was just more logic for me than anything. I wanted it to be clean, and that's about it. After I find out the genders I get the nursery ready, so I really was prepared after about 25 weeks.

KBB-my tummy is not hard, only on the lower half. I can feel my uterus. But other than that it just feels like my intestines or something gross. haha.


----------



## laura6914

Morning all.

I gave up last night trying to reply kept getting booted off. 

I have read through all the posts and tatoally forgot what im replying to :rofl: im still half asleep. 

Kel, thank for those tips on sciatica i will give them a try, that chro sounds amazing. 

Lou, secondary school teacher, definitlely sounds scary. I couldnt do it, Havent got the patience either :haha: Loving your avartar, You dogs are so gorgeous. I bet you will be sad to move but new beginnings and all that. :hugs:

KC (i think it was you who asked me what my job entails). I deal with low level crimes, criminal damage, vehicle crime ect. I have to obtain all the evidence available. Seize CCTV, obtain witnesses statements ect. If an offender is identified i then complete an arrest pack containing all the evidence required for an arrest and allcoate it out to an officer. It has its good and bad days. 

SBB, yeah i cant wait to move. we live in a 1 bedroom flat at the minute. Enough space for the two of us but when Shae is here we have no hope. As the OH comes out the army we are moving back up north to be closer to our families to so they can see the little man more often as living down here we only see them once a month if we are lucky. 

xxx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls! Hope everyone is ok today?

I'm going to spend the day tidying my office then off to see my friends baby this afternoon... 

Anyone else have any exciting plans? 

Hope you are feeling better lou :hugs:

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! I would love to say I'm feeling better but I'm really not! I'm in bed and havelost my voice now too :-( 

Reedsgirl- I am so sorry. I really hope you get answers from your doctor- keep pushing them as it might be something simple to solve xx


----------



## SBB

You make sure you get lots of rest Lou and hopefully you'll feel better in a couple of days x x x


----------



## laura6914

reeds girl, i agree with Lou, make sure you keep pushing to make sure they look into it. 

Lou, that sucks. Hope you start to feel better soon. rest up chick.


----------



## babyloulou

Well girls my doppler came! Me and OH were so excited as even though I didn't think we would we thought we found the heartbeat straight away! It was quite fast on my right hand side just above my pubic bone. Just above the heartbeat-sound was a very loud wind blowing sound! So I thought I had found baby and placenta!! However I then tried it on the other side and found the exact same thing on the left hand side!! So looks like I was just listening to my own heartbeat!! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

oh hun you have made me chuckle. 

When listening for the heart beat monitor your pulse at the same time. That was you wont get confused as the babies heart beat will be double the speed of yours. It took me a good 10 minutes to find his heart beat when i first started. 

Or on the other hand it could be twins :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

That's what OH said! I said the fact that the beat was the same in exactly the same place on both sides means it is more likely its my pulse and we're just a pair of idiots! :lol:

Did you find the heartbeat on one side Laura? Or is it more in the middle?


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies, so happy to see you all excited with your dopplers 

Welcome back Rudeollie - So happy you could come back!!! WOOO HOOO


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all loulou when should i take the med hun i am cd10 today i ovulate on 22 or the 23rd xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kcw81

hey everyone! 
lou so sucky that you are still ill! But excited that the doppler came! 
Laura - your work sounds busy and more interesting for sure than what I do (accounting) when I actually work. 

I am not doing much today, I have to take my dog to the groomers this afternoon to get a full groom, he is shedding sooo much. there is dog hair everywhere and we need to get him de-shedded so we can clean before my dad gets here. My dad is coming to visit for a week on monday from arizona. HE doesn't know about us being pregs and he has no idea we were trying. I am torn whether I should tell him, my next scan is Friday next week, while he is still here. I am thinking maybe if that scan turns out healthy MAYBE I will tell him or maybe we will wait till the Nuchal test thing. It would be nice to spill the beans in person!


----------



## babyloulou

I would tell him if your scan is ok- you'll be nearly 12 weeks then anyway x

ellen- you tried your Doppler yet? Has it come? 

Did the rest of you find heartbeats in the middle of the pubic bone area or to one side? X


----------



## kcw81

maybe I will tell him... I don't know! Its just that I am nervous about the results of the nuchal test so if we waited till after that test we would feel much more confident about the pregnancy. I am taking that test on june 30 the following week.


----------



## babyloulou

You need to do what you are comfortable with Casey! Don't let anyone else tell you what to do :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

thanks lou xo


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, lou I found it in the middle. Put the doppler on your chest (don't need gel) and Listen to your HB and see if it sounds the same... 

Casey it's entirely up to you. You don't have any reason to be worried about the nuchal do you? And even if you get a result you're not happy with, won't you still tell your family anyway? It's entirely up to you and it depends on your relationship... For me I thought if something bad happened I'd want my familys support so I just told them. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think it might just be too early for me to hear it yet! I'll certainly keep trying though! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

thanks suz. Yeah the main reason I worry about the nuchal test is I would be 35 when I gave birth. Well I will just see how I feel when my dad is here and maybe I will feel like spilling. sometimes, especially in the past my relationship with him has been strained but it is getting better as he gets older. Its easier to forgive your parents for things when they become old fogies for some reason. Anyway maybe it will seem like the right time!


----------



## SBB

Yep keep trying lou... 

Casey I think that's a good plan, just see how you feel when he's there and do whatever feels right...

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> kcw81 said:
> 
> 
> hi reeds girl! thats a-ok. how are you feeling? did you see your doc about the 3rd chemical?
> 
> Emotionally I am doing okay...I am still having a lot of cramping and passing HUGE clots still..(tmi). Normally my flow only last 3 days and since I started bleeding on monday I should be done today but I don't think that will be the case this month. I have my doctor's appt next monday and I am praying that he will be able to help me find answers as to why I can't seem to get past 5 or 6 weeks. :cry:Click to expand...

So sorry for your losses Reedsgirl. :hugs: Have you been tested for lupus anticoagulant? or antiphospholipids? I tested positive to lupus anticoagulant which meant that my body started attacking the trophoblast (developing placenta) causing the pregnancies to fail. I'm now on heparin and aspirin daily and fingers crossed things seem to be going ok. I'm the second furthest I've ever got now which is such a good thing. I hope you get the answers you're looking for. I'm under Mr. Rai at St Mary's and can highly recommend him. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey peach :wave: how are you doing? 

BTW girls I have my 12 week scan tomorrow :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

wow exciting suz!!! Your baby is going to be a lot bigger this time!! Can't wait to see your piccy!


----------



## SBB

Thanks Hun will post a pic when I get home! And want you all to guess the sex if we can see the nub! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi guys! :wave: Having a lovely time in France! Eating lots of cheese and tomatoes!! :) How is everyone else doing?! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Mmm yummy peach, I'm eating lots of cherries and strawberries! I wish I was in France :cloud9: might have to book up a nice holiday! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I know I would love a holiday too! Might see if OH wants to take me in the 6 weeks hols! 

So exciting about your scan Suzanne- can't wait to see the piccy xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Girls, glad we all seem to be doing well today!

Well my doppler came and found baby within a few seconds. BUt when we came to record the sounds we got too much interference and it just sounds silly.......

Suzanne did you have any problems when you recorded yours???

Anyhoow it was a HUGE relief to be able to hear it! And Lou, it was off to the right of my belly button and then shifted right down my nethers! Hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I found my sounds on the left and right but realised they were too slow to be baby's heartbeat- it was definitely mine! It was SO loud and clear though- sounded like there must be something in there! :lol:


----------



## SBB

No ollie I just had the cable from the Doppler to the comp and it was fine, mine is a headphones one though not a speaker one, is that the same as yours?

Great that you found it so quick!! 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Hi girlies! Hope everyone is doing good. 
Lou, keep trying babe. Just be patient. Everytime I hear the heartbeat it just sounds like a swooshing more than beating because bubs heart rate is so fast. My daughter heard it at 12 weeks and she thinks it sounds like a stampede of horses. LOL I know at my OB office they always find mine very low in the center of my pelvis. Of course this lil bugger loves to hang out around my bladder constantly. I told DH the other day I swear this kids foot is poking out my vjay-jay! ROFL.
As for me, I got done with work early as my tummy is feeling a little blah. At least I did get a little sleep last night for the first time in weeks. Of course that's probably due to eating a ton of MSG due to us going on a date to eat asian food...hehehe.
SBB, good luck to you on the scan honey! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## SBB

Thanks kel... Glad you finally got some sleep!! 

Mmmm asian food is sounding pretty good! Although i'd happily have cherries for dinner :haha: 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

I have eaten more fruit this pregnancy than I've eaten in my life! I swear I should've invested in an orchard. Hahaha. I love, love, love strawberries..blueberries and fresh pineapple. It just seems that fruit is the most refreshing food I can find these days. Of course now that my sweet tooth has returned I am back on my chocolate wagon. Dear lord, please help me to not be the size of a whale by the time this child comes...amen.


----------



## SBB

Lol thankfully I haven't fancied chocolate! Although OH had some maltesers and I had one then kept going.. So think it's best not to start!! 

Yeh fruit just seems so refreshing and the cherries at the moment are so juicy and yummy!! I bought 4 punnets of cherries and 3 of strawberries today :D 

I'm so fussy with fruit, it has to be really hard, I can't be having any soft mushy fruit! 

Have you put on much weight so far kel? 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

At my 24 week appt I had gained a total of 11 pounds. Sorry I don't know pounds to stone but isn't a stone like 14 pounds...? I know it doesn't sound like a lot to most people but I only gained a total of 17 pounds with my daughter. I'm just nervous now b/c I have a long way to go and know we always gain more at the very end.


----------



## SBB

Yep a stone is 14lbs... Well that doesn't sound like a lot but I know what you mean, at the end is when most of it goes on... 

My friend who's just had her baby thinks she's put on about 3 stone + so 42 pounds!! And she's not breast feeding which apparently helps you to lose it quicker... 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow, I think I've gained about 10 pounds so far and I'm not even halfway there yet! I'm not too worried about it though as it has been slowly rising since my first appointment and I hope it just keeps a slow and steady pace!


----------



## NurseKel

I was so lucky with my DD and didn't even have to try to lose my baby weight. I actually lost most of it the day I had her. LOL This time I think will be much different. 
SBB, I am not breast feeding either and it does help you lose the weight faster.


----------



## babyloulou

I have already put 3 pound on! I'm only 8 weeks! I think it may be the unhealthy cravings I'm having while ill! :rofl: 

I've even had a long nose bleed tonight! I'm falling to bits! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Lou I put on about 2lb straight away but it's stayed at that... Hopefully I won't put on too much, I want to stay the same just get a bump! 

Right I'm off to sleep girls, night night x x x


----------



## kcw81

hey kel, are you not going to breast feed this time around because of work? I am banking on the fact that breast feeding is supposed to help you burn calories! I think I have not gained any weight so far, maybe a pound or something but I am eating a TON so I am surprised that I haven't gained more. I am still exercising quite a bit though. I read that our metablolism speeds up during pregnancy so maybe that helps with the extra food we eat. Kel that is amazing that you only gained 17 last time, you must of been all belly! that is what I am hoping for!!

Lou your 3 pounds is probably just water weight and bloat!


----------



## kcw81

night suz! can't wait to hear bout your scan!!


----------



## babyloulou

Night girls! Enjoy the rest of your day US girls xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Good night UKers!


----------



## NurseKel

Night Ukers!
Casey, I didn't breastfeed for a couple of reasons. Mainly, for some reason the idea just does not appeal to me. I never had a desire to do it with my daughter. Add to that the fact that I went back to work 2 weeks after she was born so breast feeding would've been very difficult. This time I may be lucky enough to get a month off but no more than that so I will be doing formula with him as well. I also like the fact my DH can just make a bottle and do feedings without any effort at all. As a nurse I know there are benefits to breast feeding but my DD is one of the healthiest children I know and never had any breast milk so at least I don't feel so bad about not breast feeding.
Hey Tyson, I am sorry I can never remember your name but I am going to the front page as soon as I'm done to find it. Have you guys picked out any boy names yet?


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz cant wait for an update on your scan honey! What time is it??

Well I woke up and thought Id have a lsitent to the HB again, it was all snuggled near its mummys HB first thing - How cute is that?!?!?!?

Lou - Hope your feeling better today, and to put your mind at rest over the weight thing - You put it on for a few weeks then maintain. Ive been the same weight now since week 6, and should see it rise again over the next 3-4 weeks!

Hope everyone has a good day. Im prepping food for a world cup bbq party! Shame I cant enjoy a beer with it too tho! Grrrr xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, back from my scan - all good :D 

Bubs is now 64mm, as soon as she put the thing on my tummy it was waving at us! It was wriggling around loads it seems so weird I can't feel it at all! It was kicking its legs and arching its back - weirdly you can't see the arms/legs on the pic (but I think it's foot is there!) I tried to see the nub so we could guess the sex but couldn't get a good look... 

They did the Nuchal measurement which was 1.5 and she said anything between 1-2 is normal so should be fine. Also took my bloods. 

Still feels a bit weird and not totally real.. but I think when I get my proper bump and feel it moving it will do... 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







Baby HP 12+3 18:06:10 a.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's a lovely piccy Suzanne!! Baby looks soooo comfy!! I am so glad everything was OK. Are you going to tell everyone now? xx


----------



## SBB

Yeh I think we will tell people as we see them though, don't really fancy doing it as a text message or something! We are at a family wedding tomorrow, so will tell one side of the family then. 
Sending my grandparents a card (we're not that close) then seeing all my friends together in a couple of weeks so will tell them. 
We also have some friends we don't see that often, and we're going camping with them when I'll be 19 weeks - I'm just not going to tell them and rock up with a big bump!! 

Are you feeling any better today? 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Great pic Suzanne! :thumbup: And what a bang on measurement you have there!

So what date did they stick you with??? Im dreading if they put me back to New Years Eve hahaha I want it to be all big and fat so I can try sneak upto Dec 20th or something hahaha


----------



## SBB

They confirmed Xmas day, which either means they did it from my LMP or the bubs is 3/4 days ahead in measurements :D 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Fab, ow I need it to be MOnday so I can see my beany again!

Did you get a date for your 20 weeks scan while you were there??? I cant believe you dont get to see it again from 20weeks til its born unless you pay hahaha Talk about heartbreaking hey!

I booking in for a private one at 30 weeks (Provded all is ok!)

Right Im off to dopple! Hehehe xxx


----------



## SBB

Ollie you're obsessed already with your doppler!! 

Yep 10th Aug for 20 week scan. Also got another appt with a consultant on 12th Aug not even sure what that's for! 

I know I may book a late private one too cos it's far too long to wait! I'd have one a week if I could! 

It's 7 and a half weeks til the next one that sounds like ages :( 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I am feeling a lot better today thanks Suzanne- didn't go to work though as I felt rough this morning. Had a lie-in though and feel better now than I have for days! I have AF-type cramps though- quite intense ones- they are scaring me!! 

I know what you mean Ellen- I am dying for it to be Tuesday so I can have my scan! I just want to know if everything is OK!! I am getting another extra scan from my FS at 18 weeks I think!? Well thats what he said when I got my BFP!


----------



## SBB

Glad you're feeling a bit better... 

I had AF type cramps for a few days, they went away and actually I think it might have just been wind or constipation but it felt just the same as AF pains... I'm sure it's fine, try not to worry :hugs: 

That's good you get an 18 week scan, try and get them to do it at 16 so it's between the 12 and 20... Then you can know the sex sooner too :D 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oooo- good thinking!! I'll try that


----------



## kcw81

hey suz great pic of your baby! looks so cute! looks like a real little baby now. that is sooo amazing. god I wish I could go get a scan every week like you guys are saying. its addictive. Oh and good job getting a good nuchal measurement! what a relief! 

Lou - I was thinking the same thing as SBB, sometimes I feel like I have cramps but I believe it is actually wind or constipation... maybe thats what you got. 

Hi Ellen! Having fun with your doppler? I can't wait to be doing that too. It will be perfect for me to ease my worried mind whenever I want.

I am feeling a bit nervous today I have to go downtown to a little job interview thing at 3 in the afternoon. I havent been on an interview in a long time. I am mostly nervous because most of my suit skirts are really tight around the waist and I think I will have to leave it partially buttoned! I am meeting with a company about possibly doing a week project of accounting for them. its only a week so even if its crap I will get through it but nervous all the same.


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Casey!! I'm sure you'll storm it!! 

WE've just been to look at a very lovely house!! I think I'm in love! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yes good luck honey xxx

Ooooh Lou, great news on the house!!! Is it nice and big to accomdate the twins your carrying hehehehe xxx

Well baby hid from me this afternoon on the doppler but came straight out for Daddy and was SO loud! Im sure its a girl now cos it only behaves for daddy! Im buggered arent i?

BBQ football party starting at my house at 6pm. NO booze necessary as Im preggers hehehe x


----------



## kcw81

so is everyone at your party already knowing you are pregs ellen? 

Lou what is the house like?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah they do. Its just family and some friends, nice and relaxed. Ive done all the food prep so its just left for hubby to cook and then EAT! My new fav hobby btw! Hahaha xxx

Hmmm just noticed my tickers stil stuck on 20 weeks, I flippin wish!


----------



## SBB

Good luck this afternoon casey! 

Yey lou what's the house like? 

ollie step away from the Doppler :haha: and have fun tonight! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That ticker is bizarre Ellen :rofl: It says one thing at the top and a completely different thing on the slider! :rofl:

The house was gorgeous- BUT it isn't very big. That's the problem! We have got to make the choice between area and size!! We live in a lovely area now but will have to move out of it to afford a big house! I'll show the difference by posting the two houses we are choosing between....

This is the one we have seen today that is near where we live now...

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-30133286.html


It's gorgeous but only a tad bigger than ours!

This is the other one we have seen that we like but is out of the area..

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-25932319.html

Look at the size differences!! :confused:


----------



## kcw81

oh I really like a bigger house, its worth it to have the space. is it in a bad area the bigger one? Big will be nice with your dogs and baby!


----------



## babyloulou

No it's not a really bad area to be honest- but nowhere near as nice an area as the other house. It's beautiful where the other one is. It's in beautiful countryside in a tiny village with a beautiful school, church and walks. The other is on a nice little estate but the surrounding town can be a little rough!!


----------



## SBB

Wow that's a big difference! I by far prefer the first one though! :D it's got more character with the sloping ceilings etc... 

I just don't really feel it with new builds, it's either got to be old, or super modern White box self build type thing! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hmm thats a tough choice then! you need to have a nice area to walk your baby and your dog around everyday... but you need the space for some sanity with a baby crying all day and night! whats really most important to you? what does your DH think?


----------



## babyloulou

I know it's crazy the difference and they are only about 5 miles apart!!


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- OH is as confused as me! He can't decide between space and area either! And the house today is really beautiful inside- the pics don't do it justice at all! But then looks at the size of the kitchen in the other one! AHHH!!


----------



## kcw81

I like the back yard on the one that is out of your area. Personally I would choose the bigger newer house that has a yard. its only 5 miles away from the other area like you said, so if there are parks over there you can just drive there right? I just personally like having things be clean and brand new and BIG. so you or your OH has somewhere to go hide if the baby is crying all night!


----------



## NurseKel

Oh Lou, both houses are wonderful in there own way. I love the charm of the first one but what I wouldn't give for the room of the second one. We are running into that problem with our current house not having enough room. We seriously need to upgrade to bigger but just aren't in a position to do so right now.


----------



## babyloulou

I know!! I keep coming back to the space thing!! But then I've also just looked at the OFsted inspection reports for local infants and primary schools. The first house is near a local church school that is rated "good with outstanding qualities". The big house is near a local primary that is rated "adequate in most areas but improvement needed" !!!


----------



## Smile4me

Good afternoon ladies, looks like everyone is doing well :) I jumped on while dh is mowing the grass :) We are on vacation and we have been running around doing all kinds of activities with the kids, it is about 95 degrees here and it is just too hot to be outside!

Lou - Love the two houses and I have to admit I like the yard on the second one to be honest.  I'm sure you and dh will figure out, plus you can keep looking..

We decided to go with a new car instead of a new house right now.

I hope all is well with everyone, I go for my scan on Monday and I really feel like my pooch just keeps getting bigger and I have been eating everything under the sun :-/ also (.) (.)'s are KILLING me the past two nights.


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

For those that remember me............

I have not posted on here much but just needed some closure. I found out on Wed that I have had a m/c so went for surgery on Thursday. Apparently the baby stopped growing at 6 weeks. I feel very strange, sad and empty but tryinf to look for the positives and the next cycle. 

Kel xx


----------



## kcw81

oh I am so sorry kel!! that happened to me too in september, the baby stopped growing at 7 weeks and I found out at my scan at 10 weeks. Its such a bad surprise!! Well it took me 6 weeks to get back my period and we started trying after one full cycle and we ended up getting a bfp about 4 cycles after. I hope you get back on the saddle and are back ttc in a couple months!!! are you having a d&c? I did. it was very strange, I felt like sort of numb about it since it happened to fast and I never had any MC symptoms. there is a lot of support in the MC area on BnB and ladies are really nice there. I hope you can just get back on track right away!! hugs to you.


----------



## Peach Blossom

dizzikel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> For those that remember me............
> 
> I have not posted on here much but just needed some closure. I found out on Wed that I have had a m/c so went for surgery on Thursday. Apparently the baby stopped growing at 6 weeks. I feel very strange, sad and empty but tryinf to look for the positives and the next cycle.
> 
> Kel xx

So sorry for your loss Kel. :hugs: nothing is more distressing. I sadly know all to well what you're going through and there's nothing I can say to make it better. Stay strong and try to draw hope from others who have lost but are now proud mothers. Team Angels in the TTC section is a great place for support and advice if you want any. My thoughts are with you and your OH at this sad time. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Kel I'm so sorry Hun, I hope you will be ok and ttc again when you are ready... 

Big :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou you might find this thread helpful x x x 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/353301-sound-clips-dopplers.html


----------



## babyloulou

I am so sorry Kel- I hope you are ok. I don't know what to say really other than- :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Suzanne that site was amazing! I can't believe how fast the babies heartbeart are!! I havejust tried again with my Doppler but all I can hear is my own heartbeat still! It's so loud and all over the place I don't know how I'll ever hear anything else over it! :rofl:


----------



## NurseKel

Kel- My thoughts are with you and your family during this time. There are no words that will make it any easier for you. I know there are some great ladies on here that can be a fantastic support system and hopefully in time you will be ready to TTC again. Big hugs.


----------



## kcw81

suz thats a neato clip for the HB! it sounds so weird!!! like a weird flapping noise.


----------



## babyloulou

How is everyone today? It's quiet in here today!! 

Quick question has anyone drank anything since their bfp? I haven't so far but someone tried to give me a small glass of champagne last night- and when I said no thanks no-one could understand it (these were people who know I'm pregnant!) now I thought it was a no-no before 12 weeks but everyone else said that was rubbish! Is anyone else having an odd glass or is everyone abstaining? Xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Lou - I MAY treat myself to one in a few weeks but only one glass and thats IF baby will let me. Everything alcoholic that comes near me makes me feel ill so doubt it will even happen, but its a friends 30th and we'll be celebrating babes xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Ellen :waves: - quiet in here today! 

I did wonder what everyone else was doing about alcohol! I keep craving red wine!! :lol: NOT a good craving to have! I haven't actually had any but it's a rubbish craving! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi honey xxx It is isnt it?? Ive been out all day and though "OH NO bet there's tonnes to catch up on!" 

Speaking of which, Kel I am so sorry for your loss honey xxx Ive been there and found great support on the mc threads.......Just an idea that might help you when the time is right xxx Hugs to you and your OH xxx

YUCK! I honestly cant stand anybooze near me, which amuses friends and family seen as I love a tipple on the weekend. I cant even see myself going back to it, even tho I know I will hahaha!

So any decisions made on the house yet??? x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I think we're going to go for the big one! We've been to the town tonight and had a walk around and it was lovely! It's only the schools putting me off- but we have ages before we have to worry about that. I think we're going to go for another viewing next week and make an offer! 

How was your BBQ? xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh fab! Well school wise Ive always been told schools are what you as a parent make them to be. If your not happy complain (I know you wont like to hear that as a teacher hahaha!) And make them change things! I know one of my friends went out of her way for THE best school in the area once and the kids were under terrible pressure to perform well at hte teeny age of 6?!!? Stressed her little one outso much they moved schools! She was in tears every night when she got home!

BBQ was good but late so Im knackered today, so its a film in bed for me soon.

Was just listening to Suz doppler link! How crazy is that stuff hey??? x


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls just popping in to say hi its quite on her tonight xxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Caz- hi honey- hope you're ok! Good luck for this cycle :hugs:

Ellen- yes I know what you mean. I think I would be against putting my child in a 'top' school for that very reason. But the primary near the new house is on 'special measures' after the last Ofsted visit- so they will be shut down if they don't drastically improve! I think that's a bit far the other way! But like I say loads of time before that...

I know what you mean about being knackered- anything tires me out at the moment! Even people visiting! I'm in bed reading my book (and checking in here on my iPhone of course :rofl: ). What film are you watching? Xx


----------



## kcw81

hey guys, the guidance in the US and Canada is different than the UK on alcohol which is really weird, but here they say no amount of alcohol is proven safe so best to avoid it. thats what I plan on doing.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it probably makes sense casey- and there's no way I want to risk anything and would feel guilty if I actually had a drink- but then it is considered so normal here to have the odd one that people act like you are neurotic! Oh well I'll just ignore them and stick to none!


----------



## kcw81

good for you lou! I think its for the best. we have to treat our bodies like damn temples I swear. my body has never been so toxin free as since I started TTC. IT feels good but I sometimes just really want a big huge diet coke big gulp to eat with popcorn at a movie.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! Have been at a wedding all day and absolutely knackered now! Hope you've all had a good day I will catch up tomorrow :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Hi there ladies! Hope all is well. We have been busy with both kiddos today and did some visiting with other family. Of course, also getting ready for Father's Day tomorrow. My DH is so wonderful I want to make sure it is a super special day for him.
I agree with you Casey. I say no alcohol can be proven safe. The likelihood is that it would not be harmful but it's one of those times that if (god forbid) the baby was born with something wrong I would never forgive myself. So, mentally it's not worth the stress. I haven't really ever been much of a drinker anyway so no loss.


----------



## kcw81

hey kel, what are you doing for dad's special day? is anyone out there doing anything for their DH/OH about fathers day from your bump? Do you have fathers day in the UK?


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls, hope we are all ok.

Well Ive been laid awake in bed since 5 dreading actually setting foot out of my bed. To answer your question Casey, yes we do celebrate Fathers Day. And today is my first one without my Daddy xxx Its so odd, Id normally have rung him up by now to torment him that I wouldnt make it over for dinner this afternoon! And he's have said whatever turd face Im not bothered................He was my best friend and I miss him xxx

Sorry for been all maudelin girls xxx On the other hand how nice is it to think this time NEXT year we'll be saying happy fathers day to our DH's and OH's!!! Ive bought mine a from bump card and a PS3 game.

Suzanne - Hope you're not too tired from your busy wedding. What did the family say when you told them the good news??? xxx

PS: Back to the booze thing - Tried to have a sip of beer last night and there is no way bubs will let a drop past my mouth so good luck to anyone who can drink in pregnancy hahaha! I hurled immediately after the bottle of Peroni got 4cm from my mouth hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Ellen I am so sorry :hugs: You must miss him so much on days like today :hugs: 

I have bought a card and a PS3 game for OH too from the bump and our doggies! I've bought him Red Dead Redemption- the new one from the Grand Theft Auto people. Which game did you buy? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Great minds AGAIN Lou! But I dot DH Alien vs Predator. So hima nd my cousin can scare the sh*t out of each other playing on line. I swear 32 must be the new 10!!!!! Hahaha

Thanks for the hugs honey xxx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Big :hugs: ellen must be very hard for you today... 

I feel totally hungover - how come a long day and being with drunk people makes me feel like I've been out drinking?! 

Speaking of drinking, I won't be having any at all. Just doesn't seem worth the risk to me, I don't believe it's been proven 100% safe... I was loving the smell of red wine yesterday though! 
I told people I was pregnant and so obviously wasn't drinking, and this Chav said 'surely you can have a few' ??!! Seriously he's about 25 you would think people would know you can't?! 

Lou that's great you decided on a house! I hope the bad report on the school will
mean they get their act together and by the time you need it it will be fantastic! 
My hospital got slated a few years ago for their maternity dept (which MIL reminds me of frequently) but actually it was a good thing because they were forced to make some major improvements! 

My OH is hideously hungover today :haha: but he has to go out and rehearse :( 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and was also going to say re the drinking thing, people keep saying 'so and so drank and her baby is fine' or 'my mum drank and I'm fine' (mine drank guinness!) but I think just because these people were lucky doesn't mean you or I will be, and I just don't see that one drink/cigarette is worth the risk to the babies we tried so hard to conceive! 

But I know my opinion is possibly quite harsh and it is only my opinion, and I do respect other peoples rights to do what they like... Although pregnant women smoking upsets me a lot :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah me too Suzanne! I've always been a smoker- I gave up when ttcing but always still smoked on nights out. I have not had one single cigarette since my bfp and can't bear to see pregnant women with a fag hanging out their mouths! I admit I find not smoking a LOT harder than not drinking and feel it's a constant battle to be a non-smoker but not one would pass my lips while pregnant!!


----------



## SBB

Lou I was a social smoker too, just the odd one on a night out but like you I stopped while ttc, and would never smoke while pregnant! Luckily the smell of it makes me feel sick anyway so I wouldn't even be tempted!! 

I know giving up is really hard, I'm lucky I found it really easy but Ive never been a 'proper' smoker... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Now I wish I had those aversions! But everytime I smell cigarette smoke I really want one! I only seem to crave bad things and have pregnancy aversions to all things good for me! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh sh*t girls! Quick get on Mothercare! HUGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEE sale! x


----------



## SBB

Lol red wine and ciggies aren't the ideal things to crave! :haha: 

I found the unhealthy cravings passed quite quick and I'm on to nice healthy fruit etc now... Fingers crossed it will stay that way! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ollie nooooooo I have no money!! But ok :haha:


X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Free delivery on orders of £50 too! Its normally £150!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo heading to Mothercare website right now....


----------



## Rudeollie

Dont bother with clothing, apart from maybe you Lou. There is an vvvvv cute newborn Valentines Suit for your baby! Everything else is only reduced for small babies..............Boo!

Good breastpump/feeding stuff offers and cot sheets too tho!


----------



## TySonNMe

I smoked cloves and drank socially before becoming pregnant. I quit smoking regularly in December but would still smoke a hookah (flavored tobacco) with my OH occasionally. When I found I was pregnant, I quit everything completely. Wine looks so good right now, but I agree with Kel, I would rather not risk it. If something happened to little man, I would never forgive myself. My aunt smoke, drank, and ate crap for all three of her kids (all grown now) and they turned out just fine, but I just can't see myself doing that.


----------



## NurseKel

Good morning ladies! First I have to say how proud I am for each of you on not smoking anymore. I have been blessed and have never found smoking the least bit enjoyable but I can't stand to see a pregnant woman or a new mom for that matter smoking. My DH's ex smokes like a chimney despite the fact their DS has horrible respiratory problems and allergies. He suffers for her ignorance and addiction...GRRR!
As for Father's Day, I got up made my DH cinammon rolls, got him a card and we are getting him a new fish finder/GPS for his boat. He's taking his son fishing today while me and DD go to the sibling class. Wahoo...girl's day out!!! 
Ellen, I'm sorry you won't be with your daddy today. Big hugs.
Lou, I am glad to know you other crazy ladies buy your DHs games too. That's usually what I am buying are XBox games but lately the DH hasn't touched his so...boating stuff it was. 
Hope you are all well and have a great Sunday.


----------



## babyloulou

OH wants to buy things right now from Mothercare! I've told him we have to wait until after Tuesday!! I can't face buying things before the scan! 

We also have a Mamas and Papas factory shop at the retail park near us so will be looking there too first to see if there are any bargains! 

Has anyone ordered anything from the Mothercare sale yet then?

Kel- what are sibling classes? Are they especially for kids to teach them about having a brother or sister? Xx


----------



## kcw81

hey girls! happy dads day to you all. 
ellen I am sorry about your dad. :hugs: I understand what its like about missing him on dads day, I am that way with moms day. It sucks!! It also sucks to think about having our first little baby with them not around to see it. 
lou - so you chose a house?? the bigger one? I missed that. That was nice of you to get your oh something for fathers day. I did not! I am a bad wife. 
Hey Suz what does your husband rehearse for?
Kel - sounds like a great day for you and your kids! MMMM cinnamon rolls sound good. 

I am so happy everyone on here is not drinking while pregnant. I totally think its the best thing for bubs. Whats the point of drinking anyway if you can't have enough to get a feeling from it? And I don't know about you, but even if I have a small glass of wine, I usually start feeling it, relaxed and warm and if I can feel that, what must my tiny little bub be feeling? PAssed out!! My mom smoked and drank when she had her first (my brother) she didn't really know any better back then but he did not turn out okay at all! He had a tumor in his brain. So yeah, I am so against it, and unlike you Suz, I kind of don't think its okay for others to do it! Its a little baby's life they are potentially hurting, not just their own. So I guess you can call me Miss Judgey Judgerton. Good job quitting the smoking too girls!!

You guys I cannot possibly buy any baby stuff until further on into 2nd tri when we know everything is okay and sticking! ITs too early for me but it would be sooo fun to start looking at stuff.


----------



## babyloulou

I know what you mean Casey! I am petrified of buying things and then something going wrong! But I don't think I could hold OH off after this scan! If everything is OK on Tuesday then I think he is going to go crazy buying! 

As for Fathers Day the OH has always had a pressie from the dogs!! Since we got our lab as a pup! :lol:

Yes we have chosen the big house. Going to book another viewing on Monday. That's if we don't miss it as they've already had an offer apparently- they have turned it down but the couple have gone away to see if they can raise the extra amount. So we will have to see. We may have an advantage though as we are thinking of not selling our house and renting it out meaning we will have no chain and no house to sell first!

I have just seen a beautiful pushchair/pram on Mamas and Papas! I'm in love!! Has anyone else chosen the things they want yet? Thought we could trade piccys for ideas xx


----------



## NurseKel

Casey, babe you only have a couple of more weeks for what most consider the "safe" stage. Then, shop your little heart out. 
Lou, the hospital I am delivering at offers the sibling classes for free and you are right in your guess. They are designed to teach the older brothers/sisters how to hold, feed and change baby properly. The main focus is on teaching them safety when it comes to our little new ones. I think my daughter will really enjoy it and since she has been the only child for 6 years it helps her to feel included too. She is an extremely spoiled child....kind of like her mommy! LOL 
I am hoping to come home and start on combining our extra bedrooms so we can do the nursery this next week but I am not holding my breath. LOL


----------



## kcw81

Kel those sibling classes sound neat at your hospital! what a fun thing for your DD!! so cute to go do that together. Oh my gosh I can't wait till a few more weeks then for the safe stage!! But you know what, I bet I will be overwhelmed with the choices of everything you can buy! There are so many options for each darn thing.
Lou thats great about the bigger house. I think you will be happier/saner with more space. I hope you get it too. I think your OH sounds like a really cool guy - being just as excited about your baby as you are!!


----------



## SBB

Wow I just fell asleep for ages! 

I think I will buy stuff from now if I happen to see it, but I'm not looking just yet! I don't want to fill up our house with new stuff only to move! 

KC OH is in a band, he's a guitarist and they have a gig next week. It's just a little fun hobby thing... He is very good though he teaches guitar for a living too... 

Wow that's so sad about your brother - is he ok now? 

Lou I think it's a great idea everyone post your pics of what you're buying i could do with some ideas! I know what I want for the nursery but that's it!
I also want a vintage silvercross pram but I know it's not practical at all! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suzanne- oo yes I've seen a piccy of one of them in a magazine!! VERY pretty!! But no probably not very practical!! :rofl:

I quite like this one from Mamas and Papas- it's very simple- it does come in different colours but I like the black one..

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-herbie-night-night/102815700/type-i/


----------



## kcw81

cool suz about oh being in a band. I am so jealous of people with musical talent. that would be so fun. he can sing and play for your little baby! my brother is still alive and he is doing okay but he has had a rocky road for sure. he has had recurring tumors in the same spot in his head and they had to keep going in there to take them out over the years. this is not good for anyone so he has effects from these procedures physically and mentally. But he is fairly happy in his life, even though its not what a normal 37 year olds life is like. 

yes please lets see what people are buying!!!


----------



## SBB

I like that lou! Seems reasonable price too? Although I haven't really looked into prams x x x


----------



## SBB

KC yeh it's cool He said he'll write/record some music for the birth and he's hoping bubs will be musical too! I love listening to music but hsve zero talent!

That's really sad about your brother, am glad he's ok, but it must be very hard for him and for all the family... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

omg I think I would be so proud if my child ends up with talents of any kind! if they are good at drawing or music or sports! Thats what is going to be so fun about having a kid, seeing what their indivual personality traits turn out to be and who they are.


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies! V quiet in here last night.... 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Vvvv quiet cos I passed out after a chinese (yuck!) and some cake (yum!)

Speak to you soon cos hitting the road as theres tonnes of traffic to York Hospital..............ITS MY SCAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

(Had a dream last night and it was twins! One had been hiding! Yikes!)


----------



## SBB

Woohoo ollie good luck let us know!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

oo let us know as soon as possible Ellen!! Post a piccy! It's my scan tomorrow morning! eek!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Scan went FAB, little one was so clear and gave a few shoves and kicks and even put its hand to its mouth! I said UH OH thumb sucker alert! Hahaha Oh and still bang on date too yipee! 

I will post pics as soon as Pauls off the phone to EVERYONE telling them our news. Ive got some new nice symptom that means I cant bend down to put the pics in the scanner, nor can I sit up or lay down without agony shooting pains up my hips! FABBO (!)xxx


----------



## SBB

That's great news ollie, yes pic asap please and we can have a guess at the sex! 

Lou I can't believe yours is tomorrow - it's come around quite quick! Probably seems like forever to you... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Introducing Beany Munchkin -


----------



## babyloulou

Oh wow!! That is so clear! It looks so big! :lol: I'm guessing girl!! :lol: So glad everything was Ok Ellen :hugs:

SBB- I think it has gone SO slow!! It's dragging like you wouldn't believe for me!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou. I think yours has come round dead fast, but maybe thats cos I was watching the countdown from a far when I was banned hahaha

Cant WAIT to see your pics xxx


----------



## SBB

Hmmm ollie it's too hard, I'm going boy... Brilliant pics! 

Loy I think it always seems to go quick to everyone else, mine took forever from the 6 week to 9 week scan, but it was actually only 2 and a half weeks!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I am absolutely petrified! I have convinced myself there will be no heartbeat! Or even no baby! After this long TTCing it's hard to believe it could really be happening!! 

Did your OH get emotional Ellen? X


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats Ollie...beautiful bean!


----------



## megs79

Wow Ellen - amazing! It's in a good, photogenic position! x


----------



## SBB

You'll be fine lou I'm sure.. I thought exactly the same but I can imagine why you're nervous after 5 years of trying! 

:wave: Tyson and megs! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Tyson and Megs! Thanks, heheh its a poser isnt it?!?!

Lou - Like Suzanne says, we ALL thought that. Crikey even today after hearing mines HB i was convinced something would be wrong! Your beany will amazes you tomorrow, and hey we still need some clomid twins right????????

Nah hubby and I didnt cry cos we were far too awe struck by it!!! We just kept looking at each other thinking (cos NHS HATE private scans!) WOW! How much have YOU changed beany munchkin! x


----------



## Smile4me

Good afternoon ladies, only two more days left of vacation :(

We go in today for our scan at 1pm so I am super excited but scared at the same time, 
I have soooo much catching up to do.. and I will this evening when I have the time.

Lou did you get a house?" when is your scan?

How is everyone else, Rudeollie hun I saw your pics they are awesome!!!!

Kel hun I am so so so sorry!!! The ladies are right this site is amazing for support, most of us have been through it so we understand what you are going through and there is nohing that can be said to ease your pain.

I'll catch up with you lovely ladies soon!

Verna


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Verna! ooooh its all scan tastic this week isnt it??????????????! How exciting!

Right so your 1'o clock is out what time?????? 

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

great pic ellen i think a girl carnt wait to see loulous next xxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

smile good luck hunnie and how are you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

it is 11:05 here so in two hours :) 

You must be on :cloud9: :)


----------



## Smile4me

I'm good sweetie, still no symptoms no nausea or anything :)
I am just on pins and needles to see a heartbeat though!! 
How are you sweetie?


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies! Yeah for all the scans! Ellen your baby look so clear! IT looks like a real baby, not a little sea creature! 
Lou I can't wait to hear about yours! You will feel sooo much better once you go do it! I felt fantastic after my 9 week scan.
Vern how many weeks are you today? I can't wait to hear about your scan too!
I got my next scan this friday so I guess it really is scancrazy around here. My dad is flying in from arizona this afternoon and we cleaned the house all weekend. DH is way better at cleaning than I am so he does most of it. I had to clean the bathrooms though UGH. 
Hi Meg and Marg and Suz! whats new? 
Where are you PEach?


----------



## SBB

Yay Smile can't wait for your scan update. And KC this week there's loads of scans going on! KC I can't believe you're 10 weeks already! 

:wohoo: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

I know its crazy, time dragged so much but now its finally getting toward the end of the road for first tri. Hey suz are you in 2nd tri now officially or is it once you hit 13?


----------



## SBB

I think end of 13 you go to 2nd...

From ov I am 12+6, but from lmp and with my xmas day due date they've put me forward a few days so I guess I'm really 13+3... But I know when I OV'd.. I think bubs was just measuring 4 days ahead... 

Lol does that make any sense at all?! :wacko: 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Woohoo! Can't wait to see your scans pics smile!

AFM, patiently waiting 9 more days for my big scan day. I just want to run home and go to sleep so I can get this day over with and the next day started...9 more sleeps! Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> I'm good sweetie, still no symptoms no nausea or anything :)
> I am just on pins and needles to see a heartbeat though!!
> How are you sweetie?

ok hun just about to ovulate in the next day or 2 hope i will be joining you lot this month xxxxxxxx


----------



## kcw81

yeah lets hope so caz!! 

hey everyone farther along, when did you start showing?


----------



## TySonNMe

KC, I started showing a couple of weeks ago, but compared to about everyone bump I have seen from other preggos at my gestation I have a very tiny bump. I posted my bump shots in my journal and on this thread farther back I believe.


----------



## kcw81

marg - so about 16 weeks you were when you started showing? I remember your bump! I just couldn't remember when you started.


----------



## TySonNMe

Hm, I guess I would say around 13 weeks is when I started to really show I guess. That's about when my belly started really moving past my boobs.


----------



## TySonNMe

Ollie, some of the Clomid ladies are wondering about you on the other thread (NOT the Clomid Club thread in LTTTC): https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/330435-clomid-club-before-during-after.html


----------



## SBB

Yes totally agree about wanting to sleep and get each day done so scan is another day closer! 

I want to have a proper bump now! If I lie down mine kind of disappears! :( 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, mine too...when I'm laying down, it's gone! I don't know whether it's good or bad...hoping I'm not going to blow up like a blimp in a couple of weeks, but I definitely wouldn't mind having a proper bump! Talk about bump envy!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Tyson, Ive just posted a message on the other thread. Thanks for letting me know, hopefully WW3 wont break out with my reappearence! Hahaha

Hope everyone else is ok, Casey, caz etc etc sorry my baby brain is not great tonight so having trouble remembering things! Hahaha

Fallen in luuuuuuuuurve with the Britax pushchair on the boots website! The green one................So cheap too gar!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## caz & bob

ye fine hellen hope i will be joining use this month xxxx


----------



## SBB

TySonNMe said:


> Yeah, mine too...when I'm laying down, it's gone! I don't know whether it's good or bad...

lol I'm glad it's not just me then! I'm sure you'll get a bigger bump very soon! 

Caz I hope you will be joining us this month :D 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

were is smile and here pic haha xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

K ladies just got back, and we saw the babies heartbeat right away ... whew!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smile4me

caz & bob said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> I'm good sweetie, still no symptoms no nausea or anything :)
> I am just on pins and needles to see a heartbeat though!!
> How are you sweetie?
> 
> ok hun just about to ovulate in the next day or 2 hope i will be joining you lot this month xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Yes this is your month sweetie!!! 
What is your plan of action?


----------



## SBB

Smile4me said:


> K ladies just got back, and we saw the babies heartbeat right away ... whew!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: that's great news Hun I'm really pleased for you! Definitely just one in there?! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

:happydance::happydance:FAB news honey! Whoop whoop! x


----------



## babyloulou

Great news Smile!! Was there definitely only one in there? Did you get a pic? X


----------



## caz & bob

smile have you got a pic hunnie xxx my plan is green tea grapefruit juice red bush preseed full syringes double doses of folic acid robis med and vitamins hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Try Softcups too Caz xxx


----------



## kcw81

good news Vern on your scan today!! how many weeks are you?


----------



## TySonNMe

Yay smile! :happydance:


----------



## NurseKel

Just checking in girls for a quick update as I am exhausted. I am so glad to hear all the good news from the scans and hearing heartbeats.
AFM, I am getting DD ready for a week away at church camp, very busy day at work and finding my appetite is horrible now because I have tremendous bloating feeling with heartburn almost every minute of the day. I would just as soon not eat anything b/c I know the minute I do I will be miserable. Ugh.
On a happier note, DD enjoyed her sibling class on Sunday and thought it was so neat. They did a great job with teaching the older siblings how to help out with the babies. 
Okay, I'm off to finish packing her things up. I will touch base longer next time.
Caz, everything crossed that you get to join us next month!


----------



## Smile4me

Yes ladies only one in there :) I have a pic and I will post it when I get back to work, I don't have my scanner hooked up... i know I'm too lazy right now to connect it. ha!

I am so tired lately.

Aw nursekel that sibling class sounds awesome!!

KCW I am six weeks and three days.

Lou hun can you update my information - OB said today our due date is February 14th... *Yes a Valentine BABY!!!* Also Lou hun sorry you aren't feeling well, I still can't eat meat, tried to eat some today and couldn't do it. The only thing I have been eating is bbq hot dogs, thats pretty much it. DH is an awesome cook but I just can't do the ribs, or hamburger meat right now.

So we have a Christmas Baby and a Valetines Baby on the thread.:happydance:

Lou when is your scan? I can't wait.

Odd though my OB does scans every two weeks until 12 weeks then once a month until 24 weeks then back to every two weeks until the last month.
I thought that was a little overkill but I guess that's normal?

oh and i found this awesome recipe website for all of us :)
https://babyfit.sparkpeople.com/pregnancy-recipes.asp?category=7


----------



## kcw81

vern some of those recipes sound yummy! I will probably try the honey popcorn balls and the artichoke dip soon!

Lou I can't wait to hear about your scan hon! Is your OH going?

Kel sorry about your heartburn! does ice cream cause you heartburn? have some of that!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! OH and I are off for my scan now! I'll update you all later! Xx


----------



## laura6914

sorry i havent been on in a while girls. 

Lou good luck hunny. cant wait to hear from you when you get back. 

xxx


----------



## SBB

Oooh good luck lou :happydance: 

Verna thanks for the site I'm going to check it out later. I had my 1st scan at 6+3 so looking forward to seeing your photo! Valentine baby yay!! That's so cool we have an Xmas and a valentines! My OH bday is 13th feb... Nearly valentines! 

Kel hope you feel better Hun :hugs: 

Hi laura and kc! :wave: 

Right I'm going to sit outside for some brekkie because it's such a gorgeous day! 

X x x


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone - can't wait to hear about the scan Lou! And congrats on yours Verna.

Tyson, does that mean you've got your 20 week scan on the 1st July? That's my date! Mine's a bit late as off to France for a few days Friday. Wow everything's going so quickly! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay Lou. Fingers crossed for your scan honey xxx

Ive still got butt pain so off work and now off to sit in the sunshine.................X


----------



## SBB

Mornin megs and ollie! 

Ollie does it annoy you me calling you ollie when your name is ellen?! I know everyone else just calls you ellen but I keep typing ollie!! 

I don't know whether to change my ticker. I know when I ov'd but the docs put me forward 4 days... What do you think? I know it doesn't actually matter but still... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha No its offiicially your lil nickname for me now honey xxx I dont mind at all xxx

Change it cos its confusing me hahaha Sup to you tho xxx

Lou - Anything yet?!??!?! What time was she off for the scan???? x


----------



## SBB

Ooh I see her at the bottom! What's happening Lou?? 

Ok Ollie I'll change it :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Ticker changed - it only changes 2 days! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ahhh yes but then I know we're only a day apart now hehehe! 

Loooooooou! Are you ok my love???? xxx


----------



## SBB

What's your due date ollie? 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Just looked on front pg it's 26th - so my ticker should be 13+3? 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah it should be...............I dont trust these damn tickers hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

me neither!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Think it was my fault :blush: :haha: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehehe well my ticker been on 20weeks is NOT my error! Hahaha

Awww Lou, you are worrying me now! Are you ok xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls- sorry! I came back to school into the middle of an incident! One of my class decided to flip out while I wasn't here and hit someone else! I kept trying to nip on here but kept getting interrupted!! 

Everything was fine with the scan! A lovely healthy little blob with a nice heartbeat and arm and leg buds!! Measured exactly 9 weeks today which tallies exactly with my LMP! Thought I'd measure two days behind cos I ovulated on CD16 but she said not. Due date is now 25/1/11 xxx


----------



## SBB

Bloody hell Lou what a relief - I was getting seriously worried!

Pesky kids!! 

Thats fantastic news I am soooooo happy everything is ok! :wohoo: 

Pic later when you can please :D 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Whoop whoop! Fab news Lou! Must admit I had my heart in my mouth there for a while! xxx

Look at us with all our perfectly timed babies hey hahaha Oh clomid thank you! x

Oh yeah, we soooo need a piccie please! x


----------



## babyloulou

Does anyone know how to do a piccy from an iPhone straight onto here? I've always waited until I've got home but I heard someone say they were posting one from their iPhone the other day?


----------



## SBB

No I've tried before and couldn't, had to transfer it onto the comp xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats Lou!! You're due on my birthday...a lovely day to be born if I must say so myself! Exactly one month after Christmas so not too long to wait for more celebrations!

megs, my next ultrasound is June 30. I'll be 20w1d.

Anyone doing a childbirth classes? I'm looking into doing a Bradley course...have to get the OH on board!


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh, nearly forgot...my 19 week bump: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







19weeksbump.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls i have ovulated today a day earlier than last month loulou glad the scan went well hun xxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0083.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Try Softcups too Caz xxx

dont like to use them hun dont no why xxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats Caz! Hope you are joining us soon!! xx

Tyson- that is a very well-formed bump! Are you naturally very thin? There's not one once of fat around that bump! :rofl:

Thanks for all the congrats girls! I am sooooo relieved! I was so scared! OH is over the moon! xx


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Lou...I have always had an athletic build, but in recent years I have put on a few extra pounds...I've gained about 10 pounds so far in this pregnancy...mostly my thighs and rear...which are conveniently out of the picture :D


----------



## SBB

Lol Tyson! Lovely bump! Did you say people think it's small for 19 weeks? It does look quite small but perfectly formed! 

Yay caz hope you will be joining us in a couple of weeks :D


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, I think he's really low in my belly...when he kicks it's very low...Kel, was this the same for you? I heard you carry boys low.


----------



## kcw81

lou great news about the scan! I knew it was going to be all ok. did oh go with you? my dh didnt go the first time but he is going to go this friday with me.

Tyson great bump! defo look 100% pregnant! I am looking like a normal lady with a beer belly.

Caz congrats on oving! have fun BDing as most of us here aren't!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh now I need an answer to that one Kel cos this one is loooooow! AND my weight gain has too, sadly, been on my ass! I dont recognise it anymore hahaha x

Lou - Its an amzing sigh of relief isnt it??

Right Sciatica girls - What exercises can I do to make this pain go away?? Its beyond a joke now and I need to try get back into work tomorrow but dont fancy asking my boss to help me on and off the loo hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Seriously Ellen if it's unbearable try acupuncture! It works wonders for sciatica!!

Casey- yes OH came. He loved it! He's coming to my midwife booking-in appointment on Thursday too xx


----------



## caz & bob

has smile not put a pic on yet of her scan have you got a pic of yours loulou xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry girls- been out visiting the parents to take a copy of the scan photo to each of them! 

Here's the "blob with the heartbeat" ...

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/9weekscan-22-06-10.jpg


----------



## Smile4me

I'll post a pic of my blob too lol when I got into work tomorrow ladies :)
So glad to see everyone in good spirits.


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww Lou! How lovely! Ello ickle beany blob! 

Just popped on on my way to bed............... Speak to you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks! Its a tiny little blob aint it!? Can't wait to see the difference at the 12 week scan- I'm booked in for that on 13th July! My ticker has moved up to the third box today too! Yay!!

Night Ellen- sleep tight honey xx


----------



## SBB

Lovely beanie pic lou :D what did bubs measure? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

They wrote all that down for me on a sheet which I unfortunately left at my Mums tonight by mistake! :doh: I am pretty sure it was 22mm- does that sound right?? It measured exactly 9 weeks today too xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw, beautiful beanie pic!!I love it!


----------



## SBB

Yep sounds about right. I *think* mine was 24.8mm and dated at 9 weeks when I was 8+6... 

I can't believe you're 9 weeks already :D

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh night ollie! X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha I know it's crazy!! It went SO slow to 8 weeks - but the last week seems to have passed ridiculously quick!!


----------



## SBB

I hope it goes fairly quick to your 12 week scan too! 

I'm off to sleep I've been doing loads of painting I finished at 10 and I'm sooooo tired! 

Night girlies :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey everyone! been out and about with my dad here today. we went to lunch and I just dropped him off for a massage at the day spa. it was a fathers day gift from moi. anyway Lou I love your little tiny peanut!! So wonderful so far everyones scans have been going swimmingly!! I can't wait till mine on friday, I will be under 12 weeks but close enough. I can't wait for DH to see too!! 

Hope everyone had a nice day today! I am off to shower the dog with attention since he's been ignored all day!


----------



## NurseKel

so much happiness on this thread! Love, love, love it!!!
congrats Lou. Your blob is gorgeous. LOL
In answer to ya'lls questions about carrying low...I don't have a lot of confidence in that theory. My DD was extremely low the entire pregnancy and I have carried this one fairly low as well. In fact, a lot of his kicks feel like they are in my who-ha. I keep telling DH I swear his foot is gonna fall out of there one day. ROFL. 
Ellen, look back a few pages and I had tried to explain to someone else about some good sciatica exercises to do. To get any real relief you either need to see a chiropractor or accupuncturer. I have also heard that physical therapy helps as well. I have it horrible to the point it feels as though it catches when I stand up and makes me want to cry. 
Hope everyone has a great night! Talk more soon!


----------



## megs79

Great blob Lou! Glad it's all progressing well. What a lovely thread this is! x


----------



## SBB

I agree it's a great thread :D 

Morning girls :wave: another beautiful day here, it's so hot already! 

I feel all coldy this morning though, sore throat, blocked nose and headache :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone!!

I have felt like that since I was off work last week Suzanne. I thought it was a lingering cold but yesterday my F.S said to me that it is probably hayfever (which I have never had before) - he said when you are pregnant you can just develop hayfever and it can make you feel really ill!! And pollen is really high at the moment!

How is everyone else this fine morning? I really wish that as soon as you found out that you were pregnant your maternity leave started and you finished work! :rofl: Although I do have tomorrow off which is nice xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning chick a dees! Well I thought Id go for a hat trick and have the whole week off work! Hahaha Butts still sore and see no point agreivating it further my sitting at my desk all day long!

Thanks for the tips Kel - I will be giving the exercises a goo today. Its exactly that pain btw, If I stand or sit sharp pain makes me scream out! Horrid!

Indeed we are a fabulous thread are we not girls??? x


----------



## SBB

Oh nooooooo I don't want hayfever!! I was out in the garden a lot yesterday too.... 

That would be amazing about the maternity leave, to be honest I've hardly done any work since I've been pregnant :haha: 

Morning ollie, hope your back feels better Hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Morning all, 

Lou so glad your scan went well hunn that is great news. Your due date my change at your 12 weeks scan. mine did. my scan at 7 weeks put me behind and they they corrected it when i had my 12 week one and it hasnt changed since. 

my little man did not stop moving yesterday at all. My and OH tried having some 'us' time and he just wouldnt keep still. Totally put me off. :rofl:

How is everyone? I havent read through the posts :blush:


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: :rofl: Laura!! Your poor little man was saying "Ewww! Mum, Dad stop that- it's gross!!" :haha:


----------



## laura6914

phil has a different idea. he said Shae was saying 'go on Dad get in there'
Erm dont think so......... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! Tell Phil that is ever so slightly weird and wrong! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

oh believe me hun i definitly told him. :haha:

How are you feeling today anyway hun?


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls q for ellen and loulou when you used full syringes of preseed how long did you do it for how many days xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Caz- I used a full syringe for over a week in the last cycle but that was because I didn't have a clue about ov in the last cycle!! In previous cycles I used loads for about a week before ov and a day or so after xx

Laura- I feel fine today actually- feels loads better! But... I am starving!! Doesn't seem to matter how much I eat I am just ravenous!! I could just eat and eat and eat! :lol:

How are you honey? xx


----------



## laura6914

ah glad your feeling better hun. at least your eating to. what baby wants baby gets is my motto :haha:

yeah im good. bloody baking in this office though. I fonish at half 2 thank heavens. just in time to get home and watch the footie :)


----------



## babyloulou

Our headmaster wouldn't close the school early for the footie! Miserable sod! :lol:


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Caz- I used a full syringe for over a week in the last cycle but that was because I didn't have a clue about ov in the last cycle!! In previous cycles I used loads for about a week before ov and a day or so after xx
> 
> Laura- I feel fine today actually- feels loads better! But... I am starving!! Doesn't seem to matter how much I eat I am just ravenous!! I could just eat and eat and eat! :lol:
> 
> How are you honey? xx

ho right hun i have used a full ones in my fertile period for 4 days and then half today i think tomorrow i will use a full one again xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

oh lou thats not good. well you prob wont be missing much if we play anythin like we did last week.


----------



## SBB

I think I might go to the supermarket while the game is on - at least it will be quiet!! The last game was sooooo boring!! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

totally agree with you SBB. im normally glues to the TV when they are playing but last match i was cooking tea and doing the washing up it was that diar.


----------



## Smile4me

Good afternoon ladies!
Nothing new to share, just working from home today, I work from home on Wednesdays.

Just got back from vacation and had such a great time, will post pics on facebook later. :)

Sounds like everyone is doing great, I'm still waiting for some pg symptoms.. lol


----------



## babyloulou

Well that match was better than I expected!! I'm just about to have a yummy BBQ now! Veggie burgers, haloumi kebabs and homemade spicy wedges! Yum!!


----------



## caz & bob

that all sounds nice loulou hope you enjoy it im glad they scored xxxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

babyloulou said:


> Well that match was better than I expected!! I'm just about to have a yummy BBQ now! Veggie burgers, haloumi kebabs and homemade spicy wedges! Yum!!

MMmm.... that sounds nice!! We've had several BBQs this holiday, but veggie stuff is a little limited in France! Love the sound of those spicy wedges!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

They're yummy! I've used small potatoes, left the skins on, chopped them into wedges then tossed them with olive oil, mild chilli powder, paprika, garlic, black pepper and salt- then baked them for 40 mins!! They're gorgeous! :lol: Glad you had a nice holiday Peach xxx


----------



## Smile4me

I make the same thing all the time with red potatoes
YUM baked spicy french fries!
That's all i've been craving is spicy foods mostly bbq hot dogs, and tomatoes? not sure why but yep just tomatoes with salt and pepper.
Nothing really sounds appetizing at all.


----------



## Smile4me

oh Lou hun you can change my date to Feb. 14th - Valentines Day - Please


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, Ladies! How's everyone doing?!


----------



## babyloulou

Hey onelil- how you doing? Have you had your scan yet? I had mine yesterday and heard the heartbeat xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls how we doing?

Lou - You enjoy your bbq???

Im stuffed from my tea, so just about to chill out on the sofa before an early bed. I just hope I dont dream about pushchairs again hahaha Ive found one that I NEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As a red head it needs to co ordinate with me as gene wise its most likely to follow my suit than its blond daddy! Hahaha xx

https://www.toffeeappleworld.co.uk/babystyle-oyster-seat-blackgreen-p-3458.html


----------



## Onelildream

OMGosh, LOU! That's awesome! Congrats! I bet that was wonderful! Did your hubby go with you? I'm still debating on whether I should take my 4 yr old with me to the scan, she would love it! Anyway, it's not until Tuesday, but we're super excited!

Nausea hit me yesterday! I was hoping that it wouldn't get me this time. haha. no such luck.


----------



## Onelildream

Rudeollie-That's darling!


----------



## Rudeollie

I know, i just cant find a stockist thats near where we live to test drive it..............I NEED IT!!!!!!!!!!! Hahahaha AND DH even agrees its a beaut, so that makes me want it even more hahaha!

ooooh cant wait til next weds when you come back online to tell us how the scan goes! Could we tempt you back on Tues instead of Weds????????????? Us preggos are SO impatient! Hehehe xxx


----------



## Onelildream

hahaha. For sure! I'll come back and report our news after the scan! I know about being impatient, irrational, and irritable. It's like the pregnancy curse! hahah


----------



## Onelildream

Well, my time is up! I have to go! See you all next Tuesday with my news!


----------



## TySonNMe

Good luck dream!


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Dream xx

Ellen- that is a VERY pretty buggy!! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

ellen that stroller looks very nice! your baby will be ridin in style!

Hi everyone else! been off with my dad today. not had much time on the comp.


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. 
Verna, that is so awesome that you are due on Valentine's! My DD was too but she was an impatient little bugger and made her appearance Jan 28th. LOL I hope your lil one will stay put for you.
As for me, I had the joy of taking my glucose tolerance test today. Let me tell you not being able to eat or drink anything then having to dump straight sugar in your belly is no treat. Hopefully all is well so I won't have to do anymore. I don't have another appt until July 7th so I won't get any results til then unless there is something wrong. They also did bloods for anemia again. We have so many scans coming up. It's so exciting. My doctor says no more scans for me unless they think there is a problem so BOO on that! I shall feed my need off of you ladies' scans. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello there my preggo Clomid ladies....just stopping by and updating that I found a wonderful doc that took a bunch of blood and is looking into helping find the cause of my 3 chemicals...so hopefully I can join you again soon. He also said that we may try the clomid again. I go back and see him on July 9 and hope to get some answers on the visit. 

But so glad you all are doing well and look forward to seeing all the scans coming up. God bless ladies


----------



## kcw81

hi reedsgirl! good to hear from you! I hope he figures out if you have any issues and fixes them up straight away!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmmm Im not getting notifications of your jibber jabber so look like Im been rude but Im not!!!!

Reeds hun, good to see you. I really really hope they find the cause of the chems for you and can set you on your way to a super duper sticky bfp! xxx

Hows everyone else doing??


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls!

So glad to hear that Reedsgirl! I hope you are joining us again real soon xxx

Ellen- you might have clicked on 'ubsubscribe' by mistake on the usercp page- it's really easy to do- I've done it loads of times by mistake! Now you've posted in here again you should get it again!

How is everyone this morning? I am abut to head off for my Midwife booking-in appointment xx


----------



## SBB

Morning all, Lou hope the booking in goes well. It's pretty straight forward really! 

Reedsgirl I'm glad the doc is being really helpful so fxed you'll be here v soon! 

I'm so tired this morning I'm not really with it! 

This pram came through on my eBay notifications i quite like it! 
https://https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280525123572&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1123

X x x


----------



## SBB

But really I want a proper vintage one like these 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...801&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1123#ht_922wt_913

This one has loads of pics :D
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...0&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1123#ht_8278wt_1139


They aren't the best examples but will find better ones later... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

It wont open them up Suzanne! Do you know the names of the so I can google?

Seems to have reset itself for my notices now Lou. Bloody thing!

Good luck for your midwife appointment! Enjoy having the vamps drain your blood supply xxx


----------



## SBB

If you just go onto eBay or google vintage silvercross pram it's one with big wheels at the back and small at the front, or the other way round maybe? I think those links must be mobile links will update when I'm on my comp. 

I just rang my midwife as I've been getting brown spotting now for about 4 weeks. She has booked me in for a scan in the epau at 9.30 tomorrow to see if they can see what it is. Also have to check my blood type as if I'm -'ve will need a jab.... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh crikey Suz - I didnt know you were still having that??? Im sure its nothing serious so try not to worry (easier said than done I know) On the flip side you get to see your little one again hey? Thats gotta be good xxx

Have you done the deed since getting pregnant btw? Cos I know my friend experienced just what youve described for about 6 weeks after they did it the first time ................. xxx


----------



## SBB

Nope haven't done the deed at all.

I'm not really worried, I saw bubs a week ago and I'd been bleeding then for about 3 weeks at least... So I know it's ok but the sonographer was stroppy and rushed us through so I forgot to ask about it! 

Yep will get to see bubs again :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah theres tonnes of reason it could be coming away. Thinkiong about my friend who bled for 6 weeks that was NOTHING compared to her friend from work. She came off the pill,2 years she never stopped bleeding while ttc. Got pregnant and bled ALL the way through it as well. Proper red AF blood too! Madness!

Well our weathers not as nice as the past few days so I am going to chill out and watch Drag me to Hell. Bit of a spoof spooky film. Looks good tho. Got up super early and hobbled through my housework so all done now I can chillax


----------



## SBB

Have fun Ollie!

I have put proper links above now so you can see the prams

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww I just regressed to been a baby! The real old ones are identical to mine apart from mine was navy and white. Im not sure if mum still has it stashed away somewhere........ I know we spoke a few years ago about restoring it and selling it.

I do like the old and new silver crosses but DH doesnt. Im hoping to go test drive a load of prams this weekend. x


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all well :wave: xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hey caz :wave: how are you doing? You'll be symptom spotting soon :happydance: 

Ollie I will choose our pram, unless OH really really hates it he won't get much choice!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha good for you Suzanne, I shall pout to my hearts content shoudl I see THE one I want, dont worry hahaha xxx

Well Im having a [email protected] eating day. Couldnt decide on what to have for lunch so opted for what I fancied. Roast chicken crisp sarnie hahaha I am now munching my way through a pear a plum and a satsuma to balance out the crisps


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies :)

I feel a lil nauseaus today nothing serious yet just tired and feel blah!
I had two pieces of toast this am and ugh I just feel UCK!!

I'm affraid to step on the scale, ha I feel like things just keep getting tighter, I had lost a pound on Monday when I went in for my scan but I feel so bloated and heavy today. :(


----------



## Smile4me

Ellen funny about what you chose to eat for lunch, It is only 10:50 am here and I went to the cafeteria at work and got a soft pretzel, fresh fruit mix, a banana, milk and orange juice, the lady looked at me like I was crazy. :)


----------



## kcw81

hi everyone! ugh vern I know what you mean about tight clothes. my belly is a total potbelly now and so I am mostly going around in sweats!

you guys and your stroller talk! I just can't think about mine yet!

Lou hope your booking goes well. what do they do at that?


----------



## babyloulou

I'm back girls- went shopping to Mothercare afterwards- only to window shop though 

Casey- the midwife basically went through family history, my own health, history, etc... A bit of info on heathy eating and all that. Weighed me and took FIVE (eek!) tubes of blood out of my arm!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha One thing I read said salty stuff is boy and sweets and fruit is girl. Lord knows what Im having then cos I need both! Hahaha

Urgh, and dont talk to me about pot bellied Casey! Im ginormous! Hahaha Good jos I know bubs is measuring 7 cm with extremely long legs! Hahaha

Our booking appoinments are where the midwifes take our histories, bloods, urine and ask about parents on both side to decide whether a consultant is needed. Im under consultant care from a bad back and been a red head. Im a bleeder! Nice hey!()


----------



## babyloulou

What does being a red head have to do with it Ellen? 

My midwife wasn't happy about me having an arthritic hip when I wad a kid and is referring me on about that and the blood issues in our family- but she said I should still be able to be midwife-led at the same time x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im not entirely sure but we bleed lots during labour so could need tranfusions. I dont THINK its to do with blood not clotting properly..........Im not 100% on why it is!

I just know when I was younger I had too many teeth for my ickle head and had to have loooads of teeth out. They couldnt stop the bleeding like they normally can and I was rushed to a&e. Not much fun at 10!

I wanted midwife led as the unit near us is amazing but its a no no. Too risky if they need to rush me for help. Pants!

Great news your booking went well. Were you there HOURS like me?? x


----------



## Smile4me

Lou so happy to hear you are back and had a nice appointment!

Yea Ellen I agree, I am eating nothing but fruit and salty crackers - but I crave spicy so hmmm what the heck does that mean? guess we could do a lil more investigation....

buggy talk stroller walk... its all the same but I did see one at the pediatricians office this week that made me laugh... a baby on the top and the big sister was sitting underneath.. wth what if the little bugger released gas I mean seriously... No thanks! Child endagerment if you ask me. lol


----------



## Rudeollie

buggy talk stroller walk... its all the same but I did see one at the pediatricians office this week that made me laugh... a baby on the top and the big sister was sitting underneath.. wth what if the little bugger released gas I mean seriously... No thanks! Child endagerment if you ask me. lol[/QUOTE] :haha::haha: Geez thats mad me cry with laughter! Hahaha xx

Honestly tho those pushchairs are MASSIVELY popular over here!


----------



## babyloulou

It wasn't too bad actually- we were in and out in an hour and a half! So not bad at all! 

Those two tier buggies are genius if you ask me!! Seen people with them today- both babies looked mega comfy! 

I didn't like ANY of the buggies in Mothercare at all! :nope:


----------



## Rudeollie

I'd just like the chance to have one of them you know? 2 little ones...........

Nope Lou I dont like the mothercare pushchair ranges either. Ive got the catalogue and I just dont fancy any of them! x


----------



## Smile4me

Dont get me wrong double strollers are fabulous but what child wants to stare directly in the dairy air of another one? 

OMG the thought of shopping for that makes me gitty with excitement!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Dairy air :haha::haha: Love it! Hahaha xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:haha::rofl:you lot make me wee xxxxx


----------



## kcw81

Hey you guys, I have a question. I got this job coming up in mid-july for about a week or a week and a half. I will only be there for the short time and then I am gone. I will be a little over 14 weeks I think at that point, I am wondering if you would tell your supervisor there you were pregnant. Is there any reason to? Does she need to know in case something happens? during my interview with her she asked if we had kids cuz she was talking about her 5 month old baby and I said "Oh, we are thinking about it..." even though I was 10 weeks at the time. Anyway what do you think? :shrug:


----------



## Smile4me

I personally would wait until you start and let her know you were successful in your tries. If its only a week job then they are not offering benefits so they have nothing to lose but I would tell her like you said in case something happens.. just my thoughts ;-)


----------



## babyloulou

I would tell her Casey. It is not going to effect her or the business as you are still quite early. It won't effect your work so I can't see her being bothered- but it gives you some protection and means you will probably be looked after better xx


----------



## kcw81

thanks guys. I will probably tell her. I was thinking it would be nice if she knew in case I had to see the doctor for some reasn during work and also in case she was wondering about my potbelly!


----------



## Smile4me

oh ladies I know it is early in my pregnancy but what do you think about this bedding is it neutral for both boy/girl? I love it!

https://www.babybeddingzone.com/riley-6-piece-crib-set/

I have fallen in love with it.. I was envisioning a light grey wall with it...


----------



## kcw81

nice vern! it looks really classy.


----------



## TySonNMe

It's beautiful smile...I love the detail.


----------



## Smile4me

Do you think it is neutral enough for a boy and girl though?


----------



## SBB

Lovely Verna! 

I've had a most traumatic day girls :cry: 

I went to go into OHs study and went up a step and somehow hit my little toe. It really hurt and when I looked down there was blood everywhere... I thought I'd ripped the nail off but I'd actually split the whole toe :( 
I then almost fainted and kept going dizzy and about to be sick, laid down then started crying and couldn't stop. OH took me to A&E and we waited 2 hours and they had to pull it all together and bandage it up... It really hurt :(
It was awful, I swear giving birth won't be so bad! Every time I think about it I cry, I don't know why, I've seen a lot of gory things in my last job but when it's me and especially when it involves toes (for some reason!) I just cannot cope! 
Hopefully bubs won't have been affected by the stress, I was trying to stay calm but it was very hard! Have listened on the doppler and bubs heart is still going strong :D Plus luckily I now have that scan in the morning so they can check... 

Phew. Glad to be home, OH has gone to do a gig and will be back really late, so my mum is coming to look after me :D 

Hope everyone else has had a better day! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

oh SBB hun I am so sorry.
I remember when I was pregnant with the twins I dropped a flashlight one of those real heavy club like ones from the top of the refrigerator on to my foot. I literally peed my pants it hurt so bad,
OMG hun I bet you are in pain, can they give you anything for it?
I'm so sorry, but I'm so happy you have a scan tomorrow - thats great


----------



## SBB

Thanks Verna :hugs: It actually doesn't hurt too much now... It was just when it happened and when she was was bandaging it it REALLY hurt!!! 
I will take some paracetamol later if I can't sleep.... It could be broken/fractured but he said they won't x-ray because I'm pregnant and the bone could get infected but can't have antibiotics either! But I'm sure it's absolutely fine it will heal up soon... 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww Suzanne - You poor love xxx I wondered where you had got to! Im 100% sure bubs will be fine in there dont you worry xxx Glad your mums looking after you tonight x

Verna - If I was in the states I would be buying that set RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!! The green is the same shade as one of my walls and I lurves it x


----------



## Smile4me

Ellen sweetie, I found it online at 

https://www.allitaylorbedding.com/
oh just look at that happy baby in the pic :)
or
https://www.tinytotties.com/bedding/crib/alli-taylor/Riley-Crib-Bedding.htm
they have free shipping
now Toys R Us has the accent wall art for only 24.99 instead of $60.00 so its all about shopping around, I am just sooo super pickey when it comes to baby bedding.


----------



## babyloulou

Ouch Suzanne!!! I hope your poor toe feels better soon! Don't worry about bubs- bet the little thing never even noticed xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Has anyone picked out names yet? Just curious....


----------



## SBB

We like some girls names: Eva (pronounced Ava), poppy, and Layla. 
Boys oh likes Dillon... I have no idea! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Way too many to list hahaha We too have poppy tho (our old fav cat was called it, think I told you that!) GAbrieelle and Gracie 

Boys we have some odd ones, Ridley DH loves, I like Max and Hugo, oh and Rex but maybe too doggy hahaha

Honestly we have a list of about 20 each!


----------



## Smile4me

lol dh wants Killian McCormack England and I like Maggie Marie for a girl but I wanted to incorporate my dads name Murphy as he died 2 years ago tomorrow and he hated his first name so I don't want to use it (Larry) so I also like Nolan Murphy England or Liam Murphy England

We are Irish lol and dh is Scottish as well.

What great names you have both picked out! Ava beautiful and Ridley unusual but I like it.
I have never heard of poppy and both of you mentioned so it must be a UK thing?


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww hugs Verna xxx John was my dads name and if we have a boy it'll be its middle name. We're also giving them my maiden name in honour of dads family. Im an only child and was the last Burton xxx

Would your Killian be pronounced with the K or would it be Cillian with a C? If you get my meaning hahaha xxx


----------



## Smile4me

It would be the K good ol irish name but we have eight months to figure it out ...ha ha!
There are so many names out there its so hard.
I have a Mariyah, Nadia, Hana, and Aliyah right now :)

I love that you are going with your maiden name for your child hun so did you keep yours?


----------



## TySonNMe

Big :hugs: SBB

As for names, we're thinking about making him a Third...I love the name Jace, but OH doesn't like it...still looking through baby name books though.


----------



## TySonNMe

If it was a girl, I loved the name Avalyn.


----------



## kcw81

sorry suz about your bloody painful toe!! I know when I stub my toe on something it hurts like a son of a b*tch so splitting it open I can't even imagine! I would be crying like a baby too. so do you have to limp around for awhile now? can you still walk okay?

love the bed sets vern, are you getting neutral because you aren't finding out the sex?

I like the name eva or ava for you, my friend just had a girl and named her that, its really popular name here in the states in the past couple years. Ellen I think you said Max as one of yours, I like that one too for a boy! I think for a boys name I want it to be more of a common manly type name, instead of something exotic because boys don't like to be different and exotic I think. For a girl I think its safer to go more exotic and unique. I like Chloey and Roxy (Roxanne) and Danny (Danielle), for boy I like more common like Tommy or Max or Danny. I like names that you can have a cute shortened name of it and a long one for when they are older and can choose a more adult sounding name. I have a long list though for sure!!


----------



## Smile4me

oh i like Avalyne very pretty... mixture of Ava and Evilyn ... love it!


----------



## kcw81

yeah I like avalyne too! and nadia and Hanna! Vern I like the irish names you had - maggie marie and killian, so cute!!


----------



## babyloulou

We are absolutely stuck on names! I have to admit I struggle to think of any name I like enough! :-/


----------



## SBB

Love all the names! 

Poppy I love because it's a beautiful flower and also me and my sister were going to be called poppy and daisy! But instead we are sam and Suzanne :shrug: I would have been daisy... 

Harry is v popular for boys. I only know of 3 baby boys and they are all called Harry! Perhaps because of prince Harry?! 

Yep KC I have a big bandage and limping around, I don't think I'll be driving for a good couple of days either :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Suzanne! That's terrible! Poor you! I can't imagine how painful it must have been! I HATE stubbing my toe! X


----------



## NurseKel

So sorry about your toe honey. I always say hurting your toes or fingers are the worst b/c there just isn't much you can do to fix them. They just have to be wrapped and heal in time which is not very comforting.
You ladies have some fantastic names. I love Jace and Killian. I am glad we aren't having a girl in that respect b/c we never came to agree on a girl name. The boy name just came naturally and was easy because we both just loved it right away.
Hope all is well!


----------



## SBB

I do love your boys name kel, I find girls names soooo much easier! I'll have to steal a boys name from someone if we need it :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

By the way did anyone watch Wimbledon? The longest set EVER finally ended at 70-68!!!! Unbelievable! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yeah that tennis match was CRAZY suz! those guys should both win some prizes for playing that long. ps is your avatar a finger? because I have always thought it was a finger but now I am not sure.


----------



## SBB

Lol kc no, it's a crisp, or chip as you guys call them! They're called French fries.... Me and my sister were having a really bad day once and we ate some french fries and she drew a face on one! We found it really funny at the time and it cheered us right up! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehe I love your French Fri face Suz. It always cheers me up! xxx

So fridays here again, whats everyones plans for the weekend? We're doing some DIY at mums so she can get the house sold asap, then off to visit some family before coming home and doing work on our house. It never ends does it! x


----------



## yogalover

Hey clomid club,Nice to know other people have been in the same position,After 2 years of trying i took a dose of 5 tablets and within 2 weeks found out i was pregnant.Had a traumatic start with loads of bleeding and haemoraging luckily im 37 weeks and expecting my girl to come along any day soon:).Good luck to all you mamas.xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Yogalover, wonderful news on your imminent arrival! Congratulations x You must come back and tell us how it goes xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls! I'm smack bang in the middle of Levels Day! (a day long parents evening!!) I just wanted to pop in and let you know we got the house! Our offer was accepted this morning!


----------



## Rudeollie

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Fab news Lou! Hope you get everything sorted soon so we can start decorating that nursery :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Yay Lou that's fab news!!! Are you renting yours out then? 

Well after the traumatic toe incident I'm going to try and spend the weekend chilling out... Maybe do some non stressful bits around the house... 

Mmmmmmm I am going to prezzos for dinner tonight, gonna have olives, garlic bread and calzone pizza - cannot wait!! 

Yogalover that's great! Hope it all goes well please come back and let us know & post some piccies :D 


X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Kel - What name are did you pick for your son hun?

Welcome Yogalover!!

Lou- That's fabulous news hun!!!! Which one did you get?


----------



## babyloulou

The big one. The one with the double garage and big garden


----------



## Smile4me

YAY!!! Do you have the link? thats fabulous.... do you have your house on the market?

I want to sell my house so bad but we have a few things to do to get it on the market, plus now we are looking for a mini van - moving out of the SUV to the soccer mom van but it is soooo worth it!!

Now all this talk of french fries makes me want some salty french fries.
I can barely fit in my jeans as is.. I put a pair on for Casual Friday at work and holy hell I feel like a pig! Good thing I ordered the Denise Austin's pregnancy workout DVD


----------



## Rudeollie

Now all this talk of french fries makes me want some salty french fries. :haha: BOY ALERT BOY ALERT HEhehehehehehe xxx

Ive got a stinky headache today. Im not pleased about it! x

Ive just been spying at houses nearer my family. Im desperate to move but the markets terrible where we live. It'd mean a huge loss x


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! Hahaha Suz I always that was a finger!! :haha: MM I like french fries. Was it lou that was talking about spicy potato pieces baked in the oven yesterday? that sounded good. 

Lou congrats on your house!! :happydance:

I have my 12 week scan today at 340pm (even though I am under 12 weeks!). He was fine with doing it a bit early so I could see if everything was okay and maybe be able to tell my dad about it before he leaves on monday. I am nervous again!!!! DH is coming this time and I hope he gets to see a live little baby!!


----------



## SBB

Yay casey good luck hun!!

:hugs: x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Casey - good luck hun xxx Your dad will be made up for you xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck with the scan hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Wow good luck Casey!! Make sure you come on here and let us know how it went straight away and show us a piccy!! 

SBB- yes we are going to rent ours out. Once we move out the bathroom will need sorting first! (OH ripped ours out 2 and a half years ago and has never finished it!:growlmad:) I'm just going to leave him to worry about all that! :haha: We should be in soon as there is no chain their side or ours- could be in within a couple of weeks!

Ooo now I fancy the spicy wedges again now you are all talking about chips and crisps!! :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

too funny Lou thats my issue we ripped half of one of our bathrooms out and havent fixed it yet either, that's what is holding me back from getting a new house, one small bathroom :) 

well the ladies at worked talked me into setting my fruit aside for a day and I broke down and had chinese chicken and green peas with spring rolls... OH tummy is FULL now I need a long nap!
Good Luck Casey - Yes please show us a pic :)

It just dawned on me, I forgot to post my lil bud
 



Attached Files:







100_6651.jpg.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babyloulou

Aww what a beautiful likkle bub Smile!! It's even smaller than my little blob! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

i know isnt that too amazing... hehe 
I mean when they say its like the size of a lentil that puts it all into perspective so why the heck is my tummy hanging over these jeans? LOL!

anyone have any plans for the weekend? 
AFM I think I'm going to start moving things around while I can... My dh won't let me do anything, he has to work all weekend so I can get it done :)


----------



## kcw81

cute lil bean vern! I can't wait to get my scan over with and hopefully provide some relief from this paranoia! I worry that something happened in the past few weeks and there isn't a HB anymore!! woe is me!


----------



## Smile4me

awww hun no worries!!! When is your scan?
You are almost exactly a month ahead of me, are you starting to get a belly?


----------



## kcw81

its at 340 pm pacific time. I do have a pot belly but I Swear it must be bloat and from eating a lot!!!


----------



## Smile4me

aww I will post my pot belly hehe I only seem to get one after I eat and no matter how much I try to suck it in... well it doesn't work.

YAY! Its today at 3:40? I can't wait to check when I get home. What state do you live in?


----------



## kcw81

I live in oregon. I am far away from you and really far from the ukers! we don't have a scanner that works so I think my husband will have to take it to work on monday to scan it. Boo! we need to buy a home scanner.


----------



## babyloulou

Our scanner is broken too Casey. I took a piccy of my scan on my phone then emailed to myself then put it on Photobucket and did it like that xxx


----------



## kcw81

thats a good idea if I had a cell phone. no cell phone! that would work with any digital camera though wouldn't it? I can try that!


----------



## Rudeollie

John lewis is on sale uk girls - super cheap baby stuff xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Has anyone fallen in love with a particular buggy yet? I liked the Mamas and Papas Herbie that I posted on here last week but it has horrendous reviews! So it's a no-no!! 

OH likes the Mothercare Spin. We saw it at the weekend and it has really good reviews. WHat about anyone else?? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Spin was the only one I saw in mothercare I liked but was worried cos I know Mothercare pushchairs normally get a bad press. I know people who've had to return prams 3x over!

I think we're sold on the one I posted the other day. The babystyle Oyster.

I just got 3 blankets, baby bath, top and tail bowl, and a crib for £40 from John Lewis!


----------



## babyloulou

I am going to go and have a look on John Lewis now


----------



## babyloulou

Which crib did you get Ellen?


----------



## Rudeollie

Its just that little white one..........Its either for in our lving room or my mums house.


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! just got back from the scan and it went well. little baby is alive and kickin and we saw it move around and jiggle. I am glad DH came to see it! He didn't really get excited, he was sort of just mellow but he isn't the type to get emotional ever. He acts cool around strangers (like the doc). I Wasn't surprised by the way he reacted. 

I am not emotional either when looking at the scans, just really really relieved to see that my baby is alive!! I will see about trying to get the pic up on here sometime in the next couple days. YAY happy day!


----------



## Smile4me

Fabulous news Casey - Great Great News!!


----------



## NurseKel

Great news Casey! I am so glad everything went well for you at the scan.
Verna, we have picked Cade William for the little blue bundle of joy. LOL
Hope all is well for all the ladies!
I am on call for work so I will be working all weekend and gotta pick up my baby girl from camp tomorrow. I can't wait! This is the longest she's ever been away especially when it's not family and I have missed her like crazy! Talk soon.


----------



## kcw81

kel I bet she will be excited to see you too! Do you pronounce Cade like "wade"? Its a cute name.


----------



## NurseKel

Yep, just like wade but with a C. Thanks! We both liked it right away and with a last name like Lombardo you gotta go short for a first name. LOL


----------



## NurseKel

I just realized something girls.... I am down to under a 100 days until this bubs makes his appearance!!! OMG...I gotta get in gear and get some stuff done. LOL


----------



## kcw81

thats crazy! less than 100 days. time flies huh? but thats still enough time to get stuff done so don't worry! You can procrastinate a little longer!


----------



## NurseKel

I know but I am the worst about putting things off then rushing like a maniac at the last minute. Which with my history of having babies early is not a good combo. Lol.


----------



## SBB

Yay casey!!! So pleased everything is ok! What was bubs measuring? Did you tell your dad yet? 
:wohoo: 

Kel I can't believe it's less than 100 days! It's so exciting! Are you scared about the birth or just excited to meet Cade? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

By the way girls, I have an appointment at the hospital a couple of days after my 20 week scan and I'm not sure what it's for - anyone know? It's with a consultant in obstetrics.... 
:shrug: will ask my midwife when I see her I just wanted to know!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

So glad everything went well!! Get a piccy on here as soon as possible! I love looking at them!

Which reminds me... I said my bubs measured 22mm after my 9week scan but I found the piece if paper the other day and it was 23mm xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Suzanne - Its normal to see a consultant after your 20 week scan. Its so they can clearly go through the findings of the sonographer. It'll address if the placenta is a certain way cos it can sometimes move and make it difficult if say you needed a csection. And anything else they may find. Most times tho its just "great scan, never see ya again hahaha!" My case will be a bit more difficult due to my dodgy back and hair colour (So Im informed!) Oh AND I heard that we get a better look over from been on clomid............

Right busy busy day for me, doing DIY at mums and off to a HUGE baby centre Ive found. It stocks my pushchair so dont be suprised if I come back with one hehehe!

Enjoy the sun and have some fun girlies xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

PS: SUper super news on your baby Casey. What was your Dad like hun?? xxx


----------



## SBB

Thanks ollie :D

Have a great day, try not to spend too much! 

I got my results back from my nuchal scanning, 1 in 8600 :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Brilliant Suzanne!! You must feel brill now! Start shopping! 

I really want to go buggy-looking today now Elken! I'm so jealous! I wonder if I could persuade OH!?!


----------



## SBB

You guys are crazy shopping in this weather!!! 

Yep I'm really pleased it's such a low risk. I haven't bought a single thing yet, I want to try and get the house sorted and try and sell and have the move planned first... May not be that easy though! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I still can't find aheartbeat on my Doppler! It's driving me mad! :-(


----------



## SBB

It's still really early Lou, I know it's frustrating though! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey everyone! yeah we heard the hb at my scan too which was cool. it sounded weird like it was underwater and it sounded all flappy. 

My dad is golfing for two days so he will be back tomorrow night and I guess I might tell him then, but I am scared!! Maybe I should wait to my nuchal test!!! My doc said its probably safe to tell my dad no since the risk of MC is really low, as low as it ever will be. 

Suz, they don't tell me what the measurement is. I don't know why, I didn't get the measurement at my 9 week scan and I didn't get it for this one. I didn't ask though. I will probably find out measurements this coming wednesday june 30 when I am doing the nuchal screen. They are doing an ultrasound and blood test. DId all the US ladies get measurements at their 12 wks scans?

The HB was like 170 but he said that it might be more like 160 because the doppler can't help but pick up mine too. I wonder if he has cheap equipment? He advised against me getting a home doppler!! HE said that they are hard to use and just cause you to worry when you can't find the HB. What do you think, do you guys sometimes not find the HB and freak out? Who all has one, Suz, Ellen, Lou, anyone else?

Nervous for my nuchal screen bec of my age but the doctor tried to reassure me it will probably be normal.


----------



## babyloulou

I haven't heard the heartbeat on my Doppler yet and I am wishing I had put off buying until a bit later! I am using it constantly but it's obviously too early- you should probably pick yours up on one by now though Casey xxx


----------



## SBB

I think as long as you're aware you may not find it every time there's no need to worry... If I can't find mine I don't panic at all, just try again the next day. Bubs is v tiny so it's not surprising it's hard to find! 

I wouldn't worry about your nuchal test, it will be normal you're not an age where it would be a major concern... 

As your doc said your risk now is as low as it's going to be so chill out and share the happy news!!! Just my opinion you just do whatever you feel comfortable with... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

You are right Suz! You have a really good attitude. I am such a worrier and you are so positive! I need to be more like you.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your enjoying the nice weather xxx


----------



## kcw81

hi caz! It is really nice out today here too! I am going to go out in a bit for a light jog in the sun. what is everyone else doing?


----------



## SBB

Yep caz its been a gorgeous day! I'll be limping off to a garden party later, although I'm feeling crappy so may not stay too long.... 

How are you doing caz? Any symptoms yet?! 

Kc yep stop worrying, start enjoying!!! :D 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

sbb not really no only bloating and gassy xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Jogging Casey!?? Wow you girls must have sooo much more energy than me!! I can still barely climb the stairs! I am looking forward to this part passing so I start to feel a bit normal again! Hope everyone is enjoying their evening xx


----------



## kcw81

I did feel really fatigued but that kind of passed a week or two ago. I get a lot more winded jogging than I used to but its ok. I just go really slow, I look like an old man out there just shuffling along! 

have a good night UK girls! I am watching US v Ghana and its half time and they are NOT playing great. they look tired.


----------



## caz & bob

were watching it to hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kcw81

poop they lost. ghana played way better so I guess they deserved it.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi caz! Another gorgeous day, are you watching the football later? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls!! How is everyone today? Everyone ready for the match? xx


----------



## SBB

Yep I'm going to a friends for the game then a BBQ so should be lovely... Although I had a dream we lost 3-0 :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

We're going for a bbq at my Mum and Stepdads to watch it! Come on- think positive- England, England, England!!


----------



## caz & bob

im ready for it hope we win it will be a good match i am hoping xxx


----------



## kcw81

hey everyone! sorry about england losing. that was a horrible non-call of that goal by the refs!! now both us and england are out and its not as fun to watch. Suz your dream was right! 

well my dad comes back from his golfing excursion tonight and then he leaves for arizona tomorrow so if I am going to break the news its going to be tonight. I hope he doesn't arrive too late tonight so I don't have to be like, well dad, I am pregnant, good night!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww he'll be made up Casey!!! Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

well carnt believe that match i have just took my flags down i could of played better my self xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kcw81

Lou I forget did you already tell your parents?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Casey- we told both sets of parents as soon as I got the bfp and got my hcg levels back! Told my best friend at the same time. We haven't told anybody else yet. Did you tell your dad?? Xx

Is anyone else having awful moods? I have been so tearful the last two days and can't stop hating OH!! I'm an emotional wreck!!


----------



## kcw81

aww that sucks about your moods! I was pretty irritable at my DH a couple weeks ago. I felt like such a bitch. I tried to step back from it and just breath and tell myself to calm down because DH wasn't really doing anything that bad and he didn't deserve it! I also apologized and told him it was hormones. Is he getting upset by your moods at all? hopefully he understands. Don't worry lou, it will pass. 

NO I havent told him, he won't get here till tonight, which is about 5 hours away!! I feel really nervous. I was going to call my sister in miami too and tell her today before I told my dad because she would think it was weird if I didn't tell her first. Wish it didn't have to tell her on the phone. I am nervous about that too! Its so weird when you keep it a secret for a long time I am scared to let it out!!


----------



## babyloulou

I know what you mean! I am nervous about telling work as i think my boss is going to be mardy- and I'm nervous about telling my 9 year old nephew too as we have been very close since he was little and he really doesn't want me to have any 'stupid annoying babies'!!! I'm sure they'll both be thrilled for you Casey! :hugs:

No OH isn't upset. He is an angel and completely understands! However... when I'm feeling hormonal that just seems to make me even angrier! :grr:


----------



## kcw81

I know what you mean! Once the irritableness starts its impossible to stop!! Try to step back from it and breath when it hits! Or lock yourself in a room by yourself until its over! haha. we are off now to the pet store and the park with the dog. sleep well tonight! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks- have a fun day! And I hope you get chance to tell your family later xxx


----------



## SBB

Kc good luck with telling everyone - let us know how it goes :hugs: 

Lou I was really moody for a couple of weeks, sooooo irritable and I knew I was being unreasonable but couldn't help it! It has mainly passed now but I'm still a bit moody, and very quiet if I'm tired which is weird.... 
Don't worry it will pass soon :hugs: 

X x x 

Ps England were shit :( :haha:


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies.
Lou, being irritable and moody are perfectly normal for us preggo girls. I would get so irritated and mad at my DH for no reason. I felt so guilty because he's so good to me and I am spoiled beyond belief. It will get better darling.
Casey, I can't wait for you to tell people. Don't be scared honey just go for it. As for worrying about something happening...just remember the same ones that celebrate with us also support us when we go through the tough parts too. Good luck!
Can't really comment on the football (soccer) because I am not much of a sports fan. Sorry ya'll lost though. LOL
Hi Suz and Caz!


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! I told my dad tonight after we finished eating and were sitting there watching baseball. I kept waiting for the right time and then chickening out when it was a good play. finally I just had DH pause the TV and told him and showed him my scan. he was happy, he was surprised and happy. He complained that he is going to be a really old grampa! I also called my sister right before dinner and told her. She was so excited and had a bunch of questions. she is 26 and is single and no where near thinking about babies of her own so its justso strange for her to hear about my pregnancy details so far! she is really interested though! It feels good to have it out in the open with my small immediate family now. whew!

What is everyone up to this week?


----------



## SBB

Yay I'm glad you told them and they were happy! It is a bit of a relief to tell people although I found it scary too! 
Hope everyone is ok? I'm just going to do some work and some stuff around the house this week... Nothing exciting! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls xxx 

Casey - Awww how lovely about your sis and dad xxx Thats so nice xxx

Well Im at work with no boss or colleagues so BOOOOOOOORING!!!!!!!!!!! Got loooooooads of fruit tho so just gonna munch the day away and read a book hahahaha 

Lou - Im the same with the emotions. Saturday DH wanted us to have a lovely meal but Im REALLY funny about food at the mo so we toddled off to Marks' and I decided since Im off my normal foods Id try something Ive not had in YEARS! Lamb......

Came out the oven, look FAB, got my knife and fork ready and couldnt put a piece near my mush......DH started complaining (not in an arsey way just that he wanted me to have a special night!) I cried and left the table.......... Told him to stop been so mean as I only said lamb to make him happy hahahaha He just started laughing at me and telling me I was cute, I cried more and he ended up holding me til I calmed down. TEN mins later, I was giggling about it hahaha! Madness! 

Suz - Yep England were sh*te! x


----------



## SBB

^^ See we're all a bit crazy!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I am barking bonkers when I preggers I swear! Hahaha

Oooooh hey listen to my busy weekend...Im joining the "moving while pregnant" club too. DH has FINALLY agreed we can cut our losses and move nearer my family. MIGHT mean me giving up work but we'll make do until after bubs is out. HOPING to get someone out to value ours tonight so FX its a fair price xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Ellen! We are all moving! :lol: So where will you be moving from and to? Is it far?

I am glad I am not the only one with the moods then! I just feel so tearful all the time! 

Casey- so glad your dad and sister were happy! I bet you feel like a weight has come off your shoulders now!

How's everyone else this morning? xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Lou! It'll be about a 20 mile move.........From North Yorkshire back to West Yorks! Ive HATED it since we moved here as its far too lonely not having my family close by. And the people round here are all a bit......choice shall we say. I just hope so much that we get fast, but it all depends on the market and at the mo unless you give them an incentive no-one is buying round here :cry: I REALLY dont want to loose out by selling but we may have no other option. grrrrrr

How are you doing today anyhoo? Hey! Look at you almost 2 weeks off the second trimester! Woo hoo!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I know I am so happy to be getting nearer to that 12 week magic scan!! I can't wait! I just cannot believe how slowly it is going!! 

Where abouts in West Yorkshire are you looking at? You're getting closer to me! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

At least you've only got a couple of weeks! Its 6 weeks today til my next one hahaha I dont know how people cope just having 2 scans you know........Im addicted to them hahaha

Its a place called Boston Spa. I was brought up in Cookridge tho but mums moving too. Boston Spas where my aunt and uncle live, and so do my cousin and his family so we'll all be together again. We're v v v close you see. (not in a red neck way tho hahaha) Luckily mums house sale is mortgage free and is what we'll use towards to haggle with as its quite pricey round there, but we NEED our forever home now I think!

Hahaha Im SH*TE at geography Lou so have no idea how far from me you are hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

It's near Wetherby isn't it? I think it's about 60 odd miles from us. We are at the top of Derbyshire - The Peak District! I've just had a look it's 73 miles from us and about an hour and 20 minute drive- so not as close as I thought! :blush: (not that great at Geography myself! :rofl: )

It will be much nicer for you being near your family- especially once you have bubs! And the housing market seems to be picking up again a bit we've found! Houses are starting to go a little more quickly again now! While we were looking we were noticing loads go onto "sold subject to contract" - it's definitely getting better!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep thats the one. Its just one of those pretty villages, but close enough to reality you know? Dont get me wrong on North Yorkshire - there are some FAB places, Selby just REALLY isnt one. DH pursaded me to move here to be nearer his mum and dad but 3 years and a new baby Ive said I NEED to get out!

Hahaha Im not quite Jade Goody on Geography but Im bad enough hahaha

Have you had anyone arrange to view your house yet??

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

No- but we are going to rent it out instead of selling it. OH has some work to do on it first though as he ripped the bathroom out over 2 years ago and still hasn't finished it. So I think we are going to move out and then OH can sort out the cottage while I relax in the new house! :rofl: We are really lucky as Oh's Mum bought him 2 apartments as investments when he was younger. We rent those out and put mortgages on them so that we could buy our cottage (which is mortgage free at the moment) - we are now going to get a buy-to-let mortgage on our cottage which the rent will cover and have our new house nearly mortgage-free (think we may have to take out about 30 thousand on it or something)- it's all very complicated! :lol:

Geography is my worst subject too! :lol: Have you ever been to anywhere in the Peak District? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

I get what you mean. Mum decided she'd rather sell up and move in with us than (MORBID ALERT!) her die and me be left struggling like she was after dad died. She says she'd rather SEE the money going to good use by investing in our future and us a house. Im fortunate to be an only child or there'd be no way I could be plotting a Boston Spa move. Hahaha 

Ive been through it I think........Im drinking Buxton water at the mo does that count hahaha xx


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: Of course it counts! You're a Derbyshire expert now! :rofl:

So is your Mum going to be moving into this house with you in Boston Spa?


----------



## Rudeollie

Well the options we have are, find somewhere with an annex for her. OR find a house big enough for us to extend or build her something. OR finally, she'd live with us part time hahaha My aunties offered her to live with them rent free and her house is huge so mum could do her own thing/not be ontop of them. So she'd maybe stay with us the first part of a week, to help while Im at work then spend a long weekend with my Auntie.

Im lucky DH adores my mum hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Wow ollie can't believe you're moving too! 

Wish my parents had bought me a house or two :( 

Luckily I was in debt when I was younger and this really cheap flat came on the Market which my mum got a mortgage to help me buy, I wasn't even looking for a flat! But I did it up and made lots of money, then did another one to make a bit more so we don't have a huge huge mortgage. 

Also my mum has a mortgage on her house at just 0.3;% over base rate, which makes it so cheap! We might be able to use her mortgage when we move so it's cheaper... I have only been self employed one year so my salary won't even count any more for a mortgage :( 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

HOPEFULLY moving............DH's just emailed me to say we've got 2 valuations on Thursday and one friday so FX girls xxx Im REALLY hopig my neighbours not back from her hols until after then or she's going to be snooping round. Love her to bits but she's nosey as hell! Hahaha

Suz I would LOVE to be able to do up houses like that. Id end up swearing and crying, curled up in a ball tho hahaha I couldnt take the stress I dont think!


----------



## babyloulou

No I definitely couldn't take the stress of that either!! The stress of our bathroom not being done for years has nearly finished me off!! I am not organised or hard working enough to do up places! :lol:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

HI Caz- how you doing? :wave:

Ellen- you are lucky that OH is up for that!! My OH really likes my Mum but I don't think I could ever persuade him to live with her! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi caz!!!! How you doing??? 6dpo hey eeeeeeeeeek!

LOL - Lou yes Im lucky......His mind could change after a month or two tho hahaha

Right alone again in the office and 2 hours to go. YAAAAAAAAAAAAWN! xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies, I hope everyone is doing well, it sounds like we have a lot of movers...that's fabulous!! We are putting ours off until next year :( Its ok though, I am fine with it.

Ohhh the moods, i totally understand I was cleaning like a mad woman this weekend as dh sat reading his book... I wanted to tear him from limb to limb and when he asked what he could do to help I went OFF... like I have to tell him what to do???? OMG when it was all over I felt so bad he ended up on his hands and knees scraping paint off the marble tile in the entry way... I feel like an ass :( Oh well at least he understands that this is all normal... It doesn't make me feel any better though. 
I still haven't had any nausea or anything... I'm at seven weeks today.. my bb's are HUGE I tried to wear a summer dress and I couldn't breath because it was too tight around the bb area. :( Trust me I am not complaining but I though for sure I would be able to wear my shirts for a while ... or dresses....

OK so here is 7 weeks pot belly
 



Attached Files:







7weeks.jpg.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## caz & bob

smile did you have a scan today hun ye fine girls testing at 11 dpo this time xxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

aww Caz, no I had a scan at 6 weeks and will have one at 8 weeks, I posted my six weeks one a few pages ago. :)

YAY 6dpo how are you feeling?


----------



## Rudeollie

Caz Ive got everything crossed you graduate over here next week xxx

Ive got horrid indigestion today. Dont know whats set it off!


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun just been really moody this month and itchy nipples haha xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

awww hellen i hate that last time i had that i had to go to bed felt really ill xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck for this month Caz!! :hugs:

Smile- my boobs have not grown yet. They are sore on and off but not too bad. No size difference yet though!


----------



## Smile4me

oh Lou that's awesome.. I wish mine hadn't I feel like I am popping out everywhere I know you can't tell from the picture but they are huge! Have you gained any weight yet?


----------



## Rudeollie

Mine are huge too..........Im off to get a proper fitting this weekend as cant take them been hoiked up all uncomfy!

DH thinks its FAB! Hahaha Perv x


----------



## Smile4me

LMAO!!! :haha: My dh is the same way! :wacko:


----------



## Rudeollie

I want to know whats happend to "More than a handfuls a waste........":trouble: Is he asking for a a butt kicking when they shrink back to normal hey?!?!??!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha :rofl: Mine are big enough- don't want them to grow anymore! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Smile - What did yours do with the girls???? My cousins got HUGE with her daugther but stayed the same til her milk came in with her son.........

Can you tell Im trying to sexifiy my baby hahahaha xxx


----------



## Smile4me

LOL slightly!:kiss: Oh gosh its been so long but I certainly do not remember being this big so quickly ..I mean they grow during AF but geez I'm going to need to go up a size or two... 

I want to see bump bellies ladies... can you post your bellies? :)


----------



## kcw81

wow you ladies have been chataholics today so far!! sounds like we got a lot of movers and shakers. Vern, I have a potbelly and I don't want to show it because I suspect its just fat!! You know what is really bothering me, my face is a little bit bloated or pudgy. I took some pics with my dad and I got chipmunk cheeks!!! yuck! my boobs are bigger too, just a bit. they already were 34 Ds and I bet they are going to graduate to DDs as I get into second tri. I will post a belly pic when I think its a true bump!!

Oh my it is such a relief to have my secret out. Did you ladies find that once you told your family thats all they talked to you about for a while? I noticed with my dad he just sort of was like, HEY thats great news! And then we just started talking about other stuff again and forgot about it. I Think cuz he is a guy. 

I have my nuchal test on wednesday. Little nervous but trying to stay positive like all you ladies seem to be all the time!


----------



## SBB

Ok here's my 'bump' the pic has come out the wrong way round though and don't know how to change it! It's right when I downloaded it? 

Can I just say my clothes aren't dirty! I just used a mirror that we have just got out of the loft to put up and it's all dusty :haha: 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Suz I would LOVE to be able to do up houses like that. Id end up swearing and crying, curled up in a ball tho hahaha I couldnt take the stress I dont think!

I tend to take on too much of the work myself and end up like that! I lost over a stone on the second one I did and was sooooo stressed - and skinny! It was pretty awful but we made £70k :D

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

sbb here hun xxxx
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Smile4me

Rudeollie said:


> Smile - What did yours do with the girls???? My cousins got HUGE with her daugther but stayed the same til her milk came in with her son.........
> 
> Can you tell Im trying to sexifiy my baby hahahaha xxx


Ellen, I found this for you... but I can't figure it out because I have bright urine but can't get enough orange juice... lol plus I crave spicy foods... lol its all in fun...

https://www.ivillage.co.uk/pregnancyandbaby/pregnancy/tri3/articles/0,,13_556780,00.html

aww Suzanne, you are so adorable... what a cute bump!!


----------



## kcw81

suz your bump is a proper bump! cute!


----------



## Rudeollie

Suzanne - I love your bump, just wait until you see my mammoth bump. Honest to god its HUGE! Hahaha 

Hahahaha Well based on that link Verna Im having a girl. MY left boob is bigger than my right (vvvv odd!) And even tho Im a natural red head my hair has not got any blonde tinges in it, which by this time of year it would have..................Im still thinking boy tho hahaha x


----------



## Smile4me

LOL ... when is your next scan? Are you going to find out the gender? Do you ladies in the UK use the playards? Oh there are so many neat ones out there!! Sorry random thought... I have alot of those lately...hehe


----------



## Rudeollie

Playards?!??!?!? Que???? Hahaha

Nope Im staying team yellow for this one. Even tho Im DYING to know hahaha xxx

What about you? x


----------



## Smile4me

OH Yea I'm going to find out, I am WAY too nosey for that... the suspense would make me unbearable to be around... hahaha Plus becuase we have girls, I just want to know either way... although it really doensn't matter, I have donated every stitch of clothing and OMG it was a lot plus all baby furniture, bottles I mean everything sooo its like I am starting off with my first. 

funny story.. a lady at work has those wonderful school candy bars for sale so I'm being a nice co-worker I scope them out on her desk and I pretend I have to pick something off the printer so I have an excuse to walk by her desk so I can "accidently" notice that she has them so I buy one for a dollar my favorite chocolate and caramel... and guess what "They are horrible" I was so dissapointed, what used to be my favorite candy bar I can't even stomach... I guess the whole chocolate thing is a blessing though!!


----------



## kcw81

ooo vern chocolate and caramel candy bar sounds good! I am sorry you are off chocolate now but you are right, its probably a good thing to not crave it!


----------



## SBB

Thanks girls, it's weird having a bump usually I'm a size 10 with a fairly flat tummy so it's quite noticable, but to a stranger probably just a bit fat! Eeek I've put on 4lbs! I don't even know if that's good/bad/normal but I just read most of the weight will go on after week 20... 

Ollie when do we get to see your bump then? 
And are you seriously not finding out the sex?! 
What about everyone else? I think we are....

KC sorry forgot to reply to your post earlier, I found my mum and sisters talked to me quite a lot about it, but more so now than when they first found out, and my dad just always asks how I am and that's about it really. I think it's a man thing! 

Smile sorry chocolate is tasting crap, but maybe it's a good thing :D

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

yea I agree Suzanne but oh it sounded so good, it just tasted like immitation nothing...lol
I really wanted one of those big soft pretzels.. Oh that sounds soo good 
although I stepped on the scale and I am up two pounds at 7 weeks... wth????
I'm normally a size 8 so I am OK with gaining a lil weight but I really don't want to gain it in my legs or rear cuz that's my trouble spots!

I havent found my family talking to me about it as my older sister thinks me having four kids at 35 is ridiculous although she has three and she's 41 and has a 24 year old, six year old, and a one year old. I can't seem to do anything right in her eyes though... when I got married to my DH she nit picked everything I did from the cost of the dress to the venue etc... I don't get it but oh well... my dad is gone would have been 60 on July 2nd :( My mom doesn't even really visit her grandchildren that she has other than the Holidays/Birthdays so My FIL, MIL and SIL's are super excited for us. They are happy that we decided to have one of our own.. its just disheartening not to have my sisters and mom as excited or be there for me. OH boy the hormones again... ha ha!


----------



## kcw81

vern your older sister sounds kind of like a butthead! no offense. I know how it is to be an older sis though, I am 7 years older than my sis, I always feel like my little sister is not wise to the ways of the world yet. Like she lives in a fantasy land sometimes. I keep seeing her make mistakes that I made at her age but its ok. We all go through it. I don't condescend to her at all and I try to be supportive and give advice without sounding bossy. Maybe she thinks I am bossy but I hope not! She actually is good at giving me advice too in certain areas. my mom is gone like your dad and its sad they can't share in the fun of our new babies.

Suz thats amazing, you must have put all the 4 pounds on in your belly from the looks of it!


----------



## Smile4me

:hugs: Casey!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies. Had my scan this morning. We saw the heartbeat!! :cloud9: I begged a copy of the scan off them... even though all you can really see is a blob! :D It's my blob though! So happy! Best end of holiday present ever!!

[IMG]https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/BabyShaw28thJun2010-1.jpg[/IMG]

Smile I was totally off Chocolate for weeks... I've worked through it now and I'm finally enjoying it again... was scary for a moment there though!!


----------



## SBB

Oh peach I'm sooooo happy for you!!!! Beautiful blob!! :wohoo: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww congrats Peach! What a cute little blob! X


----------



## NurseKel

Wonderful blob Peach! He/she will look like an alien soon enough then a real baby. LOL
As for the topic of boobs...mine are huge. It is crazy. I am normally a B cup and the last bra I bought was a DD and it is getting too small. Crazy I tell ya and yes, DH loves them. 
Casey, so glad you got to tell some of the family. As for your dad's reaction, I think it is definitely a man thing. 
Hope all is well for everyone!
Fingers crossed for you Caz!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi ladies...thought I'd pop in and say hello! less than two days until our 20 week scan. It's hard to believe I'm nearly halfway through already!


----------



## kcw81

Kel your boobs went from B to DD - Wow! Does your back hurt carrying them around? My back hurts right now if I don't wear a strong bra. Speaking of how men react different than women to this stuff, I noticed DH is definitely not as goo goo gaa about it, you know he even said he won't feel really excited till the baby gets here. I guess I understand since he isn't the one pregnant but it would be nice if he got a little teary eyed at my scan like I see Men do in the movies.

Peach congrats on your scan!! I hadn't seen you on here much lately and so relieved to hear good news!! Hope you had a nice holiday.

Hi Tyson!


----------



## NurseKel

Casey, it's hard to tell if my boobs hurt or not cause these days my whole body hurts! LOL My back, my abdomen, my butt (thanks sciatica) and everything in between. I started having to sleep in a sports bra very early b/c my boobs killed me. 
As for the reactions they are definitely different. My DH goes to all my appts and he rubs my bump constantly. He loves to play with Cade at night when we lay down so in that sense he is very into the pregnancy but as for tears...nah. 
Tyson, can't wait to see your scan pics! The 20 week scan is so great and you're going to love it!


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls xxx Sorry I dropped off the radar last night but had the most horrid headache, I think Ive grown into hayfever! Fab seen as you cant take a bloody thing for that during pregnancy! x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning.

i'm with you Ellen. i have never had hayfever before but think I am getting it in spurts too! I had a headache while trying to get to sleep last night and the couple of nights previous! I get really blocked up too but don't think it's a cold! Bloomin' symptoms eh! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep thats just how Ive been Lou. Its a real pain in the bum isnt it!

Awwww look at you now. 10 weeks! How fab is that! xx


----------



## SBB

Woohooo lou 10 weeks!!!! :wohoo: that's gone so quick (to me anyway!) !!! 

Yep I'm on the never had hayfever but seem to have it now wagon - sneezing all the time!!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha look at us with our little niches hey? I think its very sweet xxx

I am soooo excited for this afternoon. My work buddies back from her maternity leave now and its the first time I'll have seen her in AAAAAAAAAAAAGES! She's bring me in a big bag of clothes too...........Im very lucky that she's a redhead too so everything will suit me! Yay!x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow that is lucky!! Free clothes!! :lol:

Thanks for the 10 week congrats girls! Still praying this little un hangs on!


----------



## SBB

Lou that little bean is sticking for sure! :D 

Ollie that's great about the free clothes, wish I had a tall lanky friend who'd just had a baby :haha: I'm getting my sister to make me a load of maxi dresses and that's all I'm going to wear!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's pretty lucky too SBB!!! One of you has free clothes given to you- and one is having them made for them!! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Im REALLY hoping she's handing me over a few maxi dress too! I just cant fiond any nice ones round here.............I keep looking out for one of those jersey ones too. Grrrr no where to be seen xxx


----------



## SBB

Lol yeh it is pretty lucky! If you're at all handy with a sewing macine they're soooo easy to make! Strapless and every time I wear the one she made me people say how much they love it! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I cant even stitch a button on Suz so NO chance I can make a dress hahahaha


----------



## babyloulou

:lol: Me neither! I haven't got an artistic or craft-like bone in my body!! I can't even draw! My class laugh at my drawings on the board! I draw like a 5 year old! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: 

Stick to buying stuff then ladies!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Nice new pic Lou by the way! 

I think we should all post pics of us and our other halves because I'm nosey and I want to know what everyone looks like!!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I love your honesty Suz! Hahaha Im up for that so long as I can find a nice enough one hahahaha


----------



## SBB

Lol ok let's have photo day tomorrow! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I don't know if I dare put photos on here while i work at the school to be honest!! What if a kid finds the photo! :dohh:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - You could just put one up for a few hours so we can get a looksie of you!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I suppose I could! The only reason it is worrying me is because I had a slightly obscure piccy of myself up a couple of weeks ago that I didn't think was overly obvious it was me! But a couple of days after I put it as my avatar I got a PM from another user on here asking if I was who she thought I was!! I was in a Communications class with her at College when we were 17!! I haven't seen her for 13 years and never knew her very well anyway! But she recognised me!! It scared me - thought I'd better remove the avatar incase a kid from school tracked me down! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Lou! Thats crazy! Talk about a small world!


----------



## SBB

Wow that's really weird! To be honest that's why I've never put a pic on my avatar... But for an hour or so then remove it as ollie says will be fine :D 

X x x


----------



## moochacha

Hey girls I know I haven't posted on this thread a lot, but has anyone else got a pair of Clomid twins? We went for a scan today because I've had spotting all week (not bad) and some really bad cramping so the Doctor sent me off to the hospital for a scan and bam twins! They also said I've probably had the 4 MC's because I'm Rh Negative got the injection yesterday lets see what happens. Hoping they stick!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

moochacha said:


> Hey girls I know I haven't posted on this thread a lot, but has anyone else got a pair of Clomid twins? We went for a scan today because I've had spotting all week (not bad) and some really bad cramping so the Doctor sent me off to the hospital for a scan and bam twins! They also said I've probably had the 4 MC's because I'm Rh Negative got the injection yesterday lets see what happens. Hoping they stick!

im the same blood type has you hunnie xxx


----------



## laura6914

hello all. 

holey moley mooch, double congratulations hunny. So glad they are looking into things for you. fingers rossed for two sticky babies. 

Well girls. only 1 week left and i move to the 3rd tri its so scarey. Boobs have started leaking to :sick:


----------



## moochacha

caz & bob said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I know I haven't posted on this thread a lot, but has anyone else got a pair of Clomid twins? We went for a scan today because I've had spotting all week (not bad) and some really bad cramping so the Doctor sent me off to the hospital for a scan and bam twins! They also said I've probably had the 4 MC's because I'm Rh Negative got the injection yesterday lets see what happens. Hoping they stick!
> 
> im the same blood type has you hunnie xxxClick to expand...

I just can't believe we only just picked it up, they said my body might not respond because I had my son who is B positive and maybe our bloods mixed and because I didn't have the injection right after my body might be immune! Weird anyway I hope it's all ok for both me and yoU!!!


----------



## moochacha

laura6914 said:


> hello all.
> 
> holey moley mooch, double congratulations hunny. So glad they are looking into things for you. fingers rossed for two sticky babies.
> 
> Well girls. only 1 week left and i move to the 3rd tri its so scarey. Boobs have started leaking to :sick:

OMG time is flying for you! It just seems like yesterday you got your bfp! Oh no leaking BB!!!


----------



## laura6914

i know its going so quickly. it will for you to hunny. 
not leaking enough to warrent pads yet but still gorss. lol. 
So how are you feeling about twins? i would have loved to have had twins. I still ahve two rounds of clomid left that the dr never asked to ahve back so when we try for your second im contemplating just using them. :blush:


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats moochacha!! Twins- how exciting!! :hugs:

Laura- I've got 4 rounds of 100mg left too! I'm saving it like gold dust!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh wow! My first meeting of clomid twinnies! :hi: babies - You be nice and sticky for your mamma ok?

Congratulations Moocha, I will keep fingers and toes and legs (stil!) crossed for you xxx


----------



## moochacha

It's really funny because DH and I joked around like crazy that we'll have "Clomid Twins" etc but never thought it would actually happen. We freaked out when they showed us. After we went for our scan we went out for lunch in the middle of the city and I kept saying "I'm glad it's not triplets". I'm over the moon about the twins! I have a bump already, but I'm guessing its from drinking so much fluid, I so thirsty. A combination of water and twins! The bump has popped out in the last week though.


----------



## moochacha

Heheh thanks ladies!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww that is so lovely xxx Good lord can you imagine triplets tho! Gulp!

Ive looooooads of clomid left so after, if anyone runs out I can be your dealer hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Wow clomid twins that's sooo cool!! :wohoo: I was Kind of hoping for twins but maybe next time! Yup I still have my clomid left, 4 rounds of 50mg I think :D 

Congrats honey how exciting for you! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Joke btw: :ban:


----------



## laura6914

looks like we are all stocking up on the clomid for next time round :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies! I think posting pics of us with our better halves is a great idea and I totally agree for maybe a few hours then we can delete them :) Just to put a face with a name ....

Welcome Moochacha Congrats on Twins hun that's fabulous!!

Onelildream goes in for her first scan today, she promised she would email/test/send a hot air baloon for her news!!!!

Peach - Beautiful hun!!

*IM SOOOOO TIRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
I wanted to call in today or work from home but I knew I couldn't since I just got back from my mini vacation so I came in and my boss is working from home grrrrrr shoulda woulda coulda but I've already driven the 25 miles so I'm staying. 
It is a beautiful day here in St. Louis only 80 degrees today :)


----------



## Smile4me

Rudeollie said:


> Joke btw: :ban:

we know sweetie, no need to clarify! :hugs: 
I love the smiley hahahahaha that cracks me up, they better not ever ban you again!!!!!!


----------



## moochacha

Hahaha I have 4 rounds of 100mg left as well, I don't think ill be touching them next time round hehe! :blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks verna honey xxx Mwah xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh yeah Peach honey.......I cant see your piccie cos my work PC wont let me but Im sure its a cutie pie xxx I shall have a peek when I get home xxx


----------



## Smile4me

oh forgot... good score Lou on the free clothes I have been scouring Ebay, Craigslist and there is a Maternity resale shop near my home ..dh hates the idea of me getting used clothes but if you only wear them a few months what does it matter right?
I refuse to go spend a load of money on maternity clothes. And I'm lock step with you, i don't know how to sew a button on either so it would be a potato sack for me :)


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! It's not me getting the free clothes Smile (although i wish it was!!) - it's Ellen! I have to buy my own! :sulk:

Looks like we are all well stocked on Clomid! I have 4 cycles of 100mg AND an extra 50mg cycles-worth left too I think! 

Hey you watch yourself Ellen!! Don't want you being labelled a dealer and being banned for life! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Exactly Lou hahaha I swear to god I feel like there's always someone watching me on this thing now hahaha Paranoid moi???? Never!!!!!!


----------



## Smile4me

Ellen hun you need to update your siggy hun so we can see how far along you are... or is it just me... it shows up with a red X in the left hand corner?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I noticed that Vern..........I dont know why its started doing that . Its only been today I think! Its very odd!


----------



## Smile4me

Sorry ladies but my name is Verna not Vern... its no biggie but in the US Vern is a guys name.. hehe


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry hun xxx That last "A" was just too far away for me then hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Lol I always call you verna just in case! 

My name is Suzanne and it drives me insane when people call me Susan! Suz is fine though, just Susan drives me mad - especially when I've told people 20 times!!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I get Helen ALL the time and always have done. I just nod and say yes........Hahaha 

Suz - I have to say I HAVE to call you this cos of my SIL hahaha Sorry but glad it doesnt bother you. BTW I just added Susie to our girls list x


----------



## Smile4me

LOL a lot of people say Berna and I want to scream but like you, I too nod and just let them think whatever they want... Its no biggie really...


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats on the twins moochacha!

For the US ladies, I went to Burlington Coat Factory and got some really cute and comfy maternity capris for $9 a pop. I too refuse to spend hundreds of dollars on a maternity wardrobe that I'll only wear for a few months. I also bought a belly belt several months ago so I can continue to wear my old pants and stuff. It was about $20 on amazon.

Baby boy is kicking me right now. I love it!! I can't wait to see him tomorrow on the ultrasound screen and they asked me to bring in a DVD so I'm hoping they record it on DVD!


----------



## Smile4me

Well ladies I just got a text message from Onelildream and she said the doctor thinks she is miscarrying- no heartbeat and it looks like triplets? She said they are doing quants (not sure what that is) and she will know more Thursday.... and that her dates might be off a couple of weeks....She wanted me to let you all know she won't be on for a while... Poor thing! I feel awful for her.


----------



## kcw81

oh no verna! thats awful about One lil dream!! Maybe its not really MC? I hope its not!! Wow triplets, that why she was so big!!! 

sorry I was always calling you vern, I thought it was cute nickname but I guess not!! 

Laura - congrats on almost 3rd tri and sorry about the leaky boobs! That sounds a bit uncomfortable!! Two wet splotches on your shirt for everyone to see!

Lou congrats on 10 weeks. I too have really bad hay fever and all I can do is just sneeze away and rub my eyes and blow my nose all day long. 

Ellen you are lucky about the free clothes, I hope the girl has a good style!

Suz you should make me a maxi dress! THats what I want to wear all summer long too! Sounds comfy. I personally can't wait till I can just wear my fitted long tank tops and be proud of my fat belly stickin out instead now hiding it. 

Moochacha!! Twins! I am jealous! We wanted them so the two kids could have eachother to play with since we won't have any others besides this one! 

Tyson good luck for your 20 weeks scan! Should be quite a real looking baby tomorrow! You will have to show us!

LAdies, about the picture, can you tell me when to post it for a few hours? I am always on here at different times and thought maybe we could find a compromise time to get them all on here so we can all see eachothers? I am way late so if you do it in your AM I won't see!!

I have my nuchal test tomorrow. Can't wait to get through that And I can relax hopefully.


----------



## Smile4me

awww Casey hun if you like the nickname Vern I'm fine with it :) really its no big deal as long as you don't call me Berna ...ha ha!

Yes, hun I agree a certain time so we can all keep them up or we could have Lou just post them out on the first page if that is not too much trouble? that way they are out there but not really readily available to everyone? Just a thought.
I am in the Central Time Zone so it is 11:09 am here. 

What is a nuchal test sweetie? I know I should probably know that but I don't?


----------



## kcw81

ok vern! the nuchal screen is what you do at 11-14 weeks where they do an ultrasound and a blood test to check for downs risk. They calculate a statistical likelihood of your baby having it based on your age, your blood results, and the measurements they get off your baby. nerve racking! I guess once you hit 35 the odds go up quite a bit, from like 1 in 1000 to 1 in 370 or something. I will be glad to get it over with and hope I get positive results back!

It is only 918am here.


----------



## Smile4me

ahhh oK Good Luck hun, sending lots of positive thoughts your way :) K so you are two hours behind me....


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh my, big hugs to dream...I hope she's okay!!!


----------



## SBB

Poor Dream :cry: she must be devastated... I hope she'll be ok, tell her we're all thinking of her :hugs: 

Ok so how about we post our pics around now, 5-7pm UK time - it's 6pm here now.. ?? 
I don't really mind leaving mine on but I know not everyone wants to! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

sounds good to me, 5-7pm UK time, 9-11am Oregon time, which I guess is 11am -1pm east coasters US time?


----------



## Smile4me

yea I'll just keep an eye open for when pics start to come in ...ha! I'll probably send around noon.

I just texted onelil - she is sooo confused her Dr. didn't say much to her at all other than she may only be five weeks but the sacs looked empty? WTF why would you send someone home with all these questions? She's devastated and is losing hope quickly
Her OB just told her are you sure you are not bleeding and it looks like either they stopped growing at five weeks or she is off on her dates? Now she's all confused and discombobulated... UGH Dr's just don't understand what we women go through to try to conceive and the emotional toll it takes on a woman.


----------



## SBB

That's terrible... Can't believe they'd just let her go totally confused... 

When did she get her bfp? I wonder if her dates could be out? How far along does she think she is? Sorry you may not even know any of these answers!!

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw send her my lv hunnie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kcw81

Yeah her docs sound inconsiderate. I hope she was just really way off on her dates, maybe its too early to see anything??


----------



## Smile4me

thats what I said... I didn't see much at five weeks other than a sac with a small bub
She got her BFP just a few days after me so I would think she is around six weeks as I am 7 weeks one day.. Maybe because there are multiple that they measure smaller? I am just blown away by how inconsiderate her Dr. is. Apparently they did blood work and they are going to get results Thursday. Shes not bleeding so she's not miscarrying right? I mean that's the logical thing that would happen but if a baby just stops growing I'm not too sure about that especially with multiples.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no what terrible news about onelil xxx Big hugs for her xxx

Re the docs, they are the same over here when it comes to not seeing what they expect at scans. Its quite common for them not to see "enough" at the early stages and for things to be ok. BUT mmc, (missed miscarriages) are also VERY common and normally arent picked up til 12 weeks.......This happend to my SIL and she had to have a d&c to remove the "dead cells" as the docs called it............... Horrid scary things xxx

I hope that its just the 3 of them are so teeny the docs arent picking them up yet! xxx


----------



## Smile4me

oh geez she had to wait til 12 weeks to have it removed? that's terrible oh my heart goes out to anyone who experiences this. I delivered twins at eight months monoamniotic twins luckily when the hearts stopped beating they induced me and I delivered right away there is NO way I could have waited. A loss is a terrible thing for any woman to have to go through and My deepest sympathies but I am not giving up yet, I really hope that it is just too early!!!!


----------



## SBB

Aw verna I didn't know that happened to you... :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Yes, it was a horrible time in my life as I had an abusive husband who blamed me for it but I have moved on and I have gotten my beautiful girls out of a violent home and we couldn't be happier :) MY DH is amazing and so supportive of all five girls he has in his life.


----------



## SBB

Aw that bought tears to my eyes! I'm so glad you got away from him, what a horrible person to blame you when you were already going through hell :( 

Sooooo glad you have now got an amazing DH who loves you and your girls. :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I checked out Dream's blog and she got her BFP at 13 DPO on June 3. Her website says she should be about 7 weeks 4 days...she is in my thoughts...I hope she's just dealing with an incompetent doctor/ultrasound tech.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile4me said:


> Well ladies I just got a text message from Onelildream and she said the doctor thinks she is miscarrying- no heartbeat and it looks like triplets? She said they are doing quants (not sure what that is) and she will know more Thursday.... and that her dates might be off a couple of weeks....She wanted me to let you all know she won't be on for a while... Poor thing! I feel awful for her.

Oh no, poor thing. I have everything crossed that all is ok for her. Please send her my love. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

kcw81 said:


> ok vern! the nuchal screen is what you do at 11-14 weeks where they do an ultrasound and a blood test to check for downs risk. They calculate a statistical likelihood of your baby having it based on your age, your blood results, and the measurements they get off your baby. nerve racking! I guess once you hit 35 the odds go up quite a bit, from like 1 in 1000 to 1 in 370 or something. I will be glad to get it over with and hope I get positive results back!
> 
> It is only 918am here.

Hope it goes well hon! Sure it will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

TySonNMe said:


> I checked out Dream's blog and she got her BFP at 13 DPO on June 3. Her website says she should be about 7 weeks 4 days...she is in my thoughts...I hope she's just dealing with an incompetent doctor/ultrasound tech.

When I was technically 7w I was actually only 5 weeks 2 days so you couldn't see more than the pregnancy sac and yolk sac, definitely no heartbeat. Really hoping that it's just too early for her.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile4me said:


> thats what I said... I didn't see much at five weeks other than a sac with a small bub
> She got her BFP just a few days after me so I would think she is around six weeks as I am 7 weeks one day.. Maybe because there are multiple that they measure smaller? I am just blown away by how inconsiderate her Dr. is. Apparently they did blood work and they are going to get results Thursday. Shes not bleeding so she's not miscarrying right? I mean that's the logical thing that would happen but if a baby just stops growing I'm not too sure about that especially with multiples.

It could be what is called a missed miscarriage which is when there are absolutely no signs. This happened to me on my first pregnancy. Can't believe they're making her wait til Thursday though. When I went in to the EPU a couple of weeks ago they gotthe results that day then they repeated the test on a SUNDAY and I got the results the same day. Such a shame that some people get crappy consultants and inconsiderate healthcare professionals.


----------



## Smile4me

Me too Peach the only thing is her Dr. should NOT have alarmed her the way she did.
I am thrown back by it all, I mean she's got a HUGE bump!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Craziness... My SIL went in to see her GP when she was about 7 weeks pregnant with spotting and she saw the Dr note down "some baby loss"... Some people shouldn't work with humans!! Keeping fingers, toes and everything crossed for Lildream


----------



## NurseKel

My thoughts are with Onelil. I can not imagine the heartache of having to cope with something like that. I will have my fingers crossed and be praying that the doctors are wrong.
Casey, don't stress too much about the NT scan hun. I got a little worked up and mine was perfect. My tech that did the scan was wonderful and explained everything she was looking at. Just make sure that bubs has a nice nasal bone and as long as your NT measurement is below 2 you should be fine. Once I had my scan my doctor didn't seem concerned at all on what the results of my second bloods would be. Just relax as much as you can darling.
As for pics, it will be lovely if I manage to see you ladies but I know with the time differences I may miss you all. I will try and change my avatar to me soon. It doesn't bother me in the least to post mine I just need to find time to do it. These days I seem to be severely lacking in having enough time. LOL
Hope I didn't miss anyone if I did I apologize ahead of time. Big hugs!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls- sorry I've been away from the computer all evening! 

Verna- please tell onelildream I am so sorry and I really hope the scan man meant the babies were showing at 5 weeks (which would fit with her being 7 weeks pregnant) and that it was just too early for the heartbeats xx

If you all want to post your piccys I could add them all to the front page for a couple of days or something? Let me know what you think?? x


----------



## SBB

Lou I'm happy just to post it in here to save you the hassle! But it's up to you x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah you're right- let's just do that- then people can remove their own pics as and when they want to. Shall we post them tomorrow evening then? X


----------



## kcw81

Lou we were thinking that the best time would be around 5-7pm UK time, but I am not sure if Kel can make that. She said she would just change her avatar anyway. I am excited to see all yer pics!


----------



## kcw81

Kel thank you for the encouragement about the NT tomorrow. Can't wait to get through it because I really think that after that I shouldn't have anything else that big to fret about knock on wood!


----------



## babyloulou

Well I don't mind leaving mine on for 24 hours- gives everyone a chance then x


----------



## kcw81

yah I will prob go longer than 3 hours - but lou I thought you were nerves about people seeing yours?


----------



## babyloulou

That's why I don't really want a piccy as my avatar until I've left the school- but I can't see the harm of it being hidden in this thread for a bit! I would be VERY unlucky if someone saw that! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

haha I know! I would hate if anyone figured out who I was on here and read through all my posts! Thinking about coworkers or bosses reading that stuff makes me turn red in face from embarrassment!


----------



## babyloulou

Exactly!!! Can you imagine if I went into work and a whole class of kids starting asking me about cervical mucus and the like! :blush:


----------



## kcw81

haha! totally cervical mucus and bathroom habits and BDing with DH and more! thank goodness for anonymity!:winkwink:


----------



## Smile4me

ok ladies now I'm red in the face after sharing all the stuff I have lol.. But ya know what who cares! We will post for a few hours and then vanish... they'll be gone :)


----------



## babyloulou

Is that two of your daughters in the new avatar Smile? Or is it you? You look so young it's hard to tell! :lol: Are they pants on the heads? X


----------



## SBB

Smile I love the new avatar pic! 

I am having some serious computer issues, have to take it back to the shop later so I am going to post my pics now... I am on a different comp and have had to take them off Facebook - I never go on FB so there wasn't many to choose from! 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







n590525076_4376397_9265.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 8









DP.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4









n693235329_329541_8679.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh wow Suz! You are gorgeous honey! Thats one sweet looking baby coming your way! Awwwww! Oooh loving the moody rockesque piccie of your OH too! Hahaha

I hate FB and never go on the bloody thing hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

You are a gorgeous couple Suz!! I agree with Ellen- that is going to be one cute baby!! X


----------



## SBB

Aw thanks girls :blush: 

If we have a boy he'll def have cool rock star / surfer hair! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think ours would too Suz!! My OH had long hair when we were teenagers- he cut it when he was about 22! He's dying to have a boy with cool hair :lol:


----------



## SBB

Yay I think they look so cute with long hair! 

OH had proper long hair longer than mine, but thankfully he had it cut just before I met him... Otherwise let's just say we wouldn't be together now :rofl: 

How long have you been together? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Hmmm yeah hair longer than you wouldnt be a plus for me either Suz....... I ALWAYS went for wanna be rock gods from 16-22, then I met this cheeky geordie,blonde (always went for brown/black hair) indie but and fell head over heels! Ive still to convert him into proper music hehehehe xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw can't wait to see a pic ollie! OH is more into rock and I like indie... But we like a lot of the same stuff so it's cool... 

How long have you been together ollie? 

I *think* me and OH will be 6 years in December - lol we're not exactly sure, we don't do anniversaries and all that! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

It'll be our 8 year anniversary in November and 2 year wedding in September. He said to me the other day, he could have robbed someone and done his time over those years hahaha Cheeky monkey. 

Oh Im such a sucker for all that Suz......He says he's not but he is cos he took me to London for our 6 months date!

Im rock and he's indie but same as you each of us influence one another so we find a happy medium. We did disagree on songs for our wedding tho hahahah xxx


----------



## SBB

Lol yep I think we might disagree on songs for our wedding too! But I'll get my way :D 

Ah that's cute he took you to london, he clearly does enjoy all the anniversary stuff then! Maybe we'll celebrate our wedding anniversary.. Who knows!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha well our wedding date was only set on the arrangement I got BOTH bday and wedding anniversary pressies! Hahaha My bday is a week after our wedding you see!

Aaaaah so wedding plans?!?!? When when when!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB you're gorgeous! Your OH is rather dishy too!

I'm 1/2 chinese and my OH has blue eyes and had blonde hair as a child... hoping the chinese ness pushes through to another generation!! haha :) Although would love a little girl with blonde hair and blue eyes!


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies, Suzanne hun you and dh make a beautiful couple.
that baby is going to be gorgeous!!
so we are posting at what time?
oh and yes those are my two youngest being silly as usual. They came in laughing hysterically calling themselves captain underpants.:dohh:


----------



## SBB

Smile that's hilarious!! 

Just post whenever you like! But I have to go take my computer back so make sure they're still on there later for me to see! 

Peach I love it - Chinese ness :rofl: I bet you'll have gorgeous babies :cloud9: 

Ollie we are getting married 2 years from now, it was going to be next year but that doesn't give us enough time so 2 years it is. Will have to explain the plan later on but it needs a fair while to organise!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

OH and I have been together for 6 years too Suz- well it's 6 years in October. We have no wedding plans yet though! I first went out with him when we were 15, then again at 17, then again at 20- then for the final time at 25 until now :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha why so many times Lou??? Or did you bore easily back then hahahaha! I know I did at that age!

Right well heres a shot of me and hubby:


Tried to put one of the weddng ones up but the files too big!

Suz - You will love planning your big day. Im going to do it ALL over again at 10 years hahaha Abroad this time tho! x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- yes Ellen- he was far too nice for me at that age!! 

You've got gorgeous hair!! I love the colour of it!


----------



## Smile4me

AWWWWW you guys are soooo cute!! I love the curly hair!!
Oh I can see it now the curly red headed baby with freckles and fair skin.
Cute as a button!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

:blush: Aww thanks girls xxx Its naturally curly but by the powers vested in GHD I do have it straight quite a bit.......Its so hard to have an UP DO with curls during summer. I like having the best of both worlds hahaha

Just to say as well, DH NEVERS comes out well on photos hahaha He always either blinks of poses too mch and looks stern, apart from our wedding ones!!!!!!!!!

Verna I LOVE the captain underpants piccie btw! Fab and so much fun comes out of that shot!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girlies, here's a pic of me and my OH. We've been together for almost three years, but were casually dating for almost 2.5 years before that.
 



Attached Files:







MeNTy2009.JPG
File size: 100.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babyloulou

I think that's a nice photo of both of you Ellen! He's not blinking! :lol: 

I would KILL for curly hair!! My hair won't even hold curls or anything! Completely straight!!


----------



## babyloulou

Lovely photo Tyson!!! Wow we have some sexy ladies on here! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Gorgeous pic Tyson! xxx That is one VERY sculpted beard line! Wow!

I agree Lou, with these couplings there is a new generation of power babies coming through! Watch out Brad and Ang I say! xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lovely photo Tyson. Your baby's gonna be a stunner! :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

lol they are truly unique in their personalities... they are all so much fun, despite the fact they argue alot :)

OK so here are a few pics of me, the hubby, and the family!
 



Attached Files:







proposal.JPG
File size: 151.8 KB
Views: 6









proposal 2.JPG
File size: 150.7 KB
Views: 7









2.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 7









the family.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Peach Blossom

Gorgeous family smile! Your girls are beautiful!


----------



## Smile4me

I agree ms. Tyson what some beautiful babies you two are going to have Beautiful couple!


----------



## kcw81

OK OK you guys! everyone is so cute!! 

Suz you are adorable!! and your OH looks is such a rebel with his long hair! I agree long hair is cute on little boys if you got it done right! not a mullet of course!

VERN! I love you and your girls pics! Your girls are cute little mini-mes! That must be so fun. Your hubby is balding like mine is!!

Ellen love love the red hair and freckles. its so darling. I am a sucker for fair hair and freckles.

Tyson you and your man look so sexy in that pic! you guys look like a magazine ad, no joke!

This is fun, I Wish I could save a little album of all you guys so I coudl refer to it!!

heres me and DH 2 are at a football game (american style) and the others are in mexico on our delayed honeymoon in december. We got married Sep 09 and we been together about 5 or 6 years. My DH is really really funny and silly ALL the time. he is so cute but hard to take good pic of him, he always has a hat or glasses on! I like him without that stuff!

edited to delete these!
 



Attached Files:







Barcelo 011.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 6









cnb unlv.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 6









Barcelo 065.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 7









Barcelo 069.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 5









game.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks ladies...it was professional photo and was edited a little bit, but for major occasions he does keep his facial hair trimmed very neatly.


----------



## babyloulou

Verna you look SO young!!! You look like your girls' sister!!


----------



## TySonNMe

BTW, I *LOVE* everyone's pictures!! You all are gorgeous!


----------



## babyloulou

Beautiful Casey!! I can't believe how lovely everyone is!! And I think I will save everyones' photos into a little album to refer to aswell!! Love that idea! 

I am on my laptop and don't have any really nice photos on here- I will stick a couple on from Facebook instead xxx


----------



## Smile4me

awww you guys are too sweet!
Casey hun you and dh are perfect!
MY DH is a jokester too, always laughting joking having a Grand ol time!
It is impossible to get a good pic of him as he shaves his head, he says he doesn't want a landing pad look... lol


MY DH is a drummer in a rock band, or he was a drummer before he met me and the girls, now he just air drums while driving, in the grocery store, standing in line, feet and all... I'm like.. I can't take you anywhere and he says yep I'm your son hun :)

BTW- FORGOT TO TELL YOU ALL I had a dream last night I had a son... hehe

great idea we can put our photos next to our names for future reference ...lol


----------



## SBB

This was such a good idea!! Even if I do say do myself :haha: 

I LOVE everyones pics, in the car now on my iPhone so I'm going to look properly and reply when I get home! 

But I must say we are a lovely bunch of ladies :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Here are a couple of FB photos- I'll try and find a nicer one later! :lol:

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/facebookpiccy.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/LouiseandSte.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Us.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god!! My photos are massive!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

all the pics are cool girls lv them xxxxxx il put mine on when i come over her this month xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

oh sweetie you can put yours on now!!!

Lou hun you are as cute as a button too!!
You and DH look awesome together! That baby is going to be a blondie with blue eyes for sure!!! OH I can't wait til we can post the pics of our babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

*And just for a laugh- here is a golden oldie!!! Me and OH at the tender age of 17! (check out his long hair  )*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/OldTimes.jpg


----------



## kcw81

Ohhh lou! love the blondies! so cute! I love your look with dark eyes and blonde hair, its so pretty!

oh that is too cute! you guys have such a history!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou! You two are divine! And youve not changed a speck since you were teenys! x

I can DEF see a beach blonde bubba comning out from you two! How GORGEOUS!

Ahhh Casey, Loving your shots too honey xxx Ah Mexico!!!!!!!!! How lush! x


----------



## kcw81

I Guess if you need clomid, you are probably pretty cute!


----------



## Smile4me

ok i had to put a funny shot of dh because in all those wedding/engagement photos he looks like a stiff so here goes


----------



## kcw81

cute vern! is he strong? he looks muscular. 

lou is your OH super tall? he looks LOOOONG and lanky!


----------



## Smile4me

yea dh is 6"2 and I'm 5"7... uh he's not all muscles though...lol but he's my big teddy bear!!


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- he was really lanky when we were younger! He does look really tall on that old piccy- never noticed that before! :rofl: He is only just under 6 foot. He looked taller then because of how thin he was I think! He has filled out a lot since then! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

babyloulou said:


> Casey- he was really lanky when we were younger! He does look really tall on that old piccy- never noticed that before! :rofl: He is only just under 6 foot. He looked taller then because of how thin he was I think! He has filled out a lot since then! :lol:

Havent we all hun :) Thats what age does to ya!
You guys are so cute!!

Peachblossom where are your pics hun?


----------



## kcw81

yeah we need to see peach's, Kel's, laura's and Megs right? Laura has a cute avatar already but if she wants to post more pics that would be great!


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL lou...I love that last picture from the FB piccies.

I just got back from our ultrasound and baby is doing great...he's still a boy (phew!) and he's measuring big (head and leg were measuring at about 21w5d). HE's long and skinny like his daddy! I'm so happy...here's snapshot using my phone of my favorite picture. I'll upload the video and other pictures when I get home.
 



Attached Files:







US06302010.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Tyson- he does look big on that piccy!! Like a full grown baby! :lol: Aww congrats- so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Tyson hun that's awesome!!!! Congrats!! You are halfway there!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww how lovely Tyson! Look at its ickle hands and fingers! Sooooo beautiful! xxx

Right well Ive just spruced the house upside and down for the Estate Agents coming to value us tomorrow..........I just HOPE they offer a fair price or I'll be crushed! Hahaha NO pressure there then hey!

Awww and poor DH! He's been bitten so badly my mossies after painting the fences last night. He's foot looks like an elephants! Poor thing!x


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks girls!


----------



## SBB

Finally on properly! Ok so catch up :D Prepare for the longest post you've ever read!!! 

*Lou* it's hilarious you went out with each other _three _times before you got together properly!! 
Awww you guys are sooo cute in your pics! I can't wait to see that little bub - it's got to be a little blondie :D can you imagine a little boy with blonde surfer hair or a little girl with curly blond hair - how gorgeous!! And you haven't changed at all from the old pic :wacko: 

*Ollie* I love your pic! You actually don't look like I thought you would, although I'm not sure what I thought! Love the hair - I have two redhead cousins, my brother is auburn and my grandad was ginger so there's quite a bit of ginge in my family!! I wonder if our bubs will be as Danny has a bit of red in his hair too, but mine is just dark brown... 
I am v jealous of your curls! I so wish I had curly or at least wavy hair! But it's dead straight... I usually curl it if I'm going out for a big party or to a wedding or something but it's so long it needs a can of hairspray to hold it!! 
Your DH looks lovely, you know some guys just look like nice guys? Very cute couple I can't wait to see what the two of you make for Xmas!!! :D 

*Tyson* - wow you pair are going to make one stunning baby! I love mixed race babies they are the cutest :kiss: Love your piccy you are both gorgeous! 
So glad your scan went well too, and your pic is amazing! What a cute little man - bet you can't wait to meet him! 

*Verna* - you are stunning, and your girls are so beautiful you must be one very proud mummy :D Your DH looks lovely too - he really reminds me of someone?? I think it might be someone famous / on TV - anyone else think so? Can't think who it's really bugging me :haha: 
My OH is a guitarist in a band - used to be in a rock band now it's more chilled out stuff :D 

*Casey* - you don't look like I thought either! Another gorgeous lady, you're going to look so amazing with a big bump!! You look like such a lovely happy couple :cloud9:
Lol I agree doctors must only prescribe clomid to the cute ladies :rofl: 


*Ollie* - I don't want to plan my wedding :( It's just not my thing! We've been engaged about 3 years and this is the furthest we've got! But I just never saw or went to any weddings that I thought were right for us. 

I'm a bit of a hippie really, and our friends in the village have a 5 acre field next to their house. We're going to borrow that. We're going to plant loads of wild flowers across the whole thing next spring, and then they should flower in June, then the following June be more established. It should be really beautiful! 

Then we're going to have a big marquee, and hire tee-pees (sp?!) for everyone to sleep in! Probably have a bbq for food or something like that. It's the only idea I really love. we'll have little candles _everywhere_ too.. 

Whoa that is one loooooooooonnnnnng message !!!!

x x x


----------



## kcw81

suz that sounds like a great wedding plan, out in a field with nature and all and everyone camping out like its an outdoor festival! sounds wonderful. we just went to downtown and had a judge do it real fast. We decided not to have a big wedding - too much money and hassle! I am glad we saved the money and could spend it on our honeymoon. I think if I Was younger though, still in my 20s I might have wanted a real wedding.


----------



## Smile4me

I got married at he "Jewel Box" in St. Louis, Its an all glass plant filled venue... The only reason why I wanted a wedding is because my first marriage was with a judge and I wanted the girls to have the experience of being my flower girls, and this was my first "real wedding" :)

Your idea sounds Grand - everyone has their own idea of how their wedding will be perfect.
My dh and his men wore kilts ... it was awesome we had a claddagh themed wedding... :) it was everything I could have imagined and more and we paid for it ourselves thats why we didnt have a honeymoon except at the local MO winery town which suited us just fine.

Thanks Suzanne my girls do keep me laughing and they take care of their mom.
I'm laying in bed right now working from home and they have brought me lunch in bed, water, a cold towel for my head... I'm just so darn tired! I promised I would take them to the park a little later.


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Suzanne that sounds liek a beautiful "you" wedding..............We were very strict on it was OUR weddig and not parents etc etc.............I know sonme friends who's families have come to blows over plans and it just spoils things. Its your day do what you want and that was you'll remember every second of it!

All our wedding plans said were "BIG PARTY" hahaha and thats what we got! Loved every mo and, Im not a big girley girl but I didnt want to take my dress off at the end of the day cos I loved it so much hahaha................ I had cream roses dotted between my curls, that was my hippie chick ness coming throu! x


----------



## SBB

Thanks girls :hugs: I will definitely have flowers in my hair!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Your weddings all sound lovely :hugs: Sorry I am not on chatting tonight girls but I am so tired I can barely see! I think it's after being out in the sun all afternoon for Sports Day at school! I'm shattered and in bed already xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

TySonNMe said:


> LoL lou...I love that last picture from the FB piccies.
> 
> I just got back from our ultrasound and baby is doing great...he's still a boy (phew!) and he's measuring big (head and leg were measuring at about 21w5d). HE's long and skinny like his daddy! I'm so happy...here's snapshot using my phone of my favorite picture. I'll upload the video and other pictures when I get home.

Lovely pic hon. Glad it all went well. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Have any uk girls just watched top gear? I don't normally bother any more because it's all so staged but the last bit about the robin reliance had me in tears - was so funny! They went a bit far as usual by the end but still.... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Great pic of your little boy Tyson!

You guys I just got back from my Nuchal screen and I only got the measurement results today, they won't give me my full risk calculation until next week when they get the blood labs done. Anyway my measurement at 12 weeks was 2.3mm. The doctor said this was within normal range but I read that the normal measurement for 12 weeks is 2.18 so I guess I am a little above that. Doc says its normal so I gotta believe that! I hope my blood tests come out normal too and all is well is Casey town. I am relieved that the measurement didn't come out to be above 3 or 4! What were your measurements?


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies! Love, love, love all the pics. Clomid definitely = gorgeous ladies!
I will work on getting some pics up for you all soon.
Casey, I can't remember my exact number. I was thinking 1.2 but I could be totally wrong. I think that number sounds perfectly normal though so try not to worry too much.
Tyson, gorgeous scan pic honey! I just love it when the babies actually begin to look like babies and not blobs or aliens...LOL. Congrats!
Tomorrow is a big day for me as I will officially be.......3rd trimester!!! Yipee!


----------



## kcw81

thanks kel for the encouragement as always! I want to stay positive about it and hopeful, although it would have been grand to get under 2.0 like you had. 

yes get some pics up!


----------



## NurseKel

First one is me and my cousin. I am on the right with black leather jacket.
Second, is me and the hubby being silly with our mustaches and lastly is one of our wedding pics.
 



Attached Files:







me and cuz.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 2









mustaches.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2









wedding.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kcw81

aww you are so pretty kel! you and DH make a goodlooking couple. Is your hair still long like that? pretty!


----------



## NurseKel

You are too sweet Casey! Actually my hair is much shorter now. I cut it about 3 months ago b/c I found I was very lazy with putting ponytails up and not fixing my hair. I will have to get a more recent pic to post with the short hair. I'm still intending on posting a bump pic as well but can't seem to get one taken and get it posted. I feel so huge these days and many of my scrub bottoms aren't fitting me anymore! Grrrr! LOL


----------



## kcw81

oh no your scrubs are too small now?? haha! do they make maternity scrubs? well we definitely want to see your bump when you get the chance.


----------



## laura6914

oh my i dont come on for a few days and miss so much. 

loving the pictures girls. you are all stunning. there are going to be some very good looking babies. :thumbup:

how are we all? well i hope. 

xxx


----------



## megs79

Just got back from a few days away and have so enjoyed catching up and looking at all the gorgeous pics!

I'll join in - here's one of me and my bloke!

x x x
 



Attached Files:







(14).jpg
File size: 155 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok, here you go. Some pics of me and my OH. First one is on holiday in China where our baby was conceived!! Third one is from our wedding almost 4 years ago! OH and I have been together for 10 years this November!! 
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_0544.jpg
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/P1000886.jpg
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/145.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Peach and Megs! How gorgeous are you two! I love your wedding shot!

Megs - You remind me of someone famous but I cant remember her name hahaha She VERY pretty tho...............

Suz - I watched the reliant bit too! PMSL! Hubby was in the bath and came down wondering what the hell had tickled me so much, couldnt beleive it when I said top gear! xxx

Just waiting on the house valuer to arrive! Yikes! FX for us girls xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls the pic are cool xxxxxxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Peach, I love that wedding picture....it's beautiful...lovely pictures ladies!!


----------



## Smile4me

Awww Nursekel so pretty!!!!! you too are so silly and well I knew what you looked like as we are FB buddies... hehe

Megs hun beautiful your dh resembles Gerard Butler

Peach hun you two are GRAND!! I absolutely LOVE your wedding pics!!
oh my neighbor is Chinese and her husband is Caucasion and they have twin girls who are SO adorable!!!!


----------



## kcw81

Peach you are so adorable! lovely wedding picture too. 

Megs love the pic, you are a stunner! 

Hi everyone else! quiet on here this AM.


----------



## megs79

Wow, Gerard Butler - he'll like that! Ellen, is it Bjork?! That's who I always get told I look like. 

Had my 20 week scan today - all good, will put a pic up soon. It was AMAZING to see it (decided not to find out if boy or girl!) Got to go back at 32 weeks cos of position of placenta but that's quite common apparently. 

LOVED looking at all your lovely pics, so nice to put a face to a name! x x x


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies I don't know if you saw my earlier post but I was just wondering for those of you who had the nuchal screening test, what were your measurements and how many weeks were you at the scan?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies... little bit worried. Had a blood test yesterday and my progesterone level has dropped to 24.1.... on 28th May it was 57, 30th May it was 61, 3rd June it was 51. My GP has refused to prescribe a supplement without a note from my FS who is on holiday... Don't know what to do... can't be a good sign coupled with brown spotting for 4 weeks... trying not to panic. So cross with my GP!


----------



## Smile4me

OH hun when is your FS coming back? did you tell your GP about the spotting? Doesn't he/she seem to be alarmed? OH FX'd hun... they should be keeping a CLOSER eye on you sweetie with your history. Does your FS have an emergency number?

AFM - I have officially decided I am NOT buying maternity clothes.... I went to look around at some local stores... Kohls, Motherhood, etc. UM Kohls..... If you want to look like a grandma with a tire in your mid section wearing a moo moo be my guest.
Motherhood, I'll have to take out a second mortgage to fund my wardrobe!!! So I've decided to shop the Jr.s department and get babydoll shirts... alot cheaper and well you can wear them the entire pregnancy... I was able to buy four shirts for $30.00 and the best part, my daughter and I can share... seriously Kohls Jr dept has the cutest selection.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I love my FS... he emailed me from holiday to tell me to go and see him at Harley St tomorrow and he'll give me a prescription. So cross that my GP wasn't alarmed nor did he seem to understand why we were keeping an eye on my progesterone.... READ MY NOTES!! All that is in there from the last 2 years is fertility problems and miscarriages! I can't stand incompetents. At least I know something's being done about it now though. :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

WHEW that's good hun!!! YAY FS !!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh peach honey xxx I'll keep everything crossed for you honey xxx BIg cuddles xxx

Verna:LOL at your clothing rant hahaha 

Well so far we have someone advising we massively lose out on our house and someone else advising what we thought it'd be worth so will wait and see what the next one brings tomorrow! I just want to move NOW tho (Im sooooooooo impatient!)

Megs - I can kinda see the bjork thing but its someone else...........She was in a show called moonlighting (vampire detective thing) but only for a little while, she was half hawaian and gorgeous! xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

smile, do you have Burlington Coat Factory near you? They have decently priced maternity clothes...I picked up a few pairs of capris/pants for about $9. I also went to Destination Maternity and got some really cute tops on clearance for $10. I hate the tops that you have to tie around back, but I got some without the strings.


----------



## megs79

Meant to say kcw81 - not sure if it'll help but my nuchal measurement was 3.5 today (at the 20 week scan) - not sure if that's mm or cm! x


----------



## Smile4me

TySonNMe said:


> smile, do you have Burlington Coat Factory near you? They have decently priced maternity clothes...I picked up a few pairs of capris/pants for about $9. I also went to Destination Maternity and got some really cute tops on clearance for $10. I hate the tops that you have to tie around back, but I got some without the strings.

Yes actually have one right down the street, Thanks I will check it out.
and yes I hate the strings that tie around the waste,,,, how in the world do the designers expect us to be able to reach around and tie those? :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm hoping that my Mum will take me shopping in Mamas & Papas when she's over from Hong Kong in July... ooo... and GAP!


----------



## Smile4me

Megs hun you do look like Bjork but you are so much prettier!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I agree- you do look like a MUCH prettier Bjork! xx


----------



## TySonNMe

kcw, I don't remember what my NT scan measurement was...


----------



## megs79

Gee thanks! It's a good photo - I look like a fat greasy lump right now! x


----------



## babyloulou

Me too Megs!! I can't believe how bad my skin is at the moment!! Has anyone else got dreaded spots? I've never had spots in my life- not even as a teenager- but one side of my face has come out in huge spots!! And my skin feels greasy and bumpy! :-(


----------



## Smile4me

Sorry to hear that Lou hun,,, maybe try an oil free cleaner to help dry up some of the oily skin. Clean and Clear makes a good affordable oil free skin care line.

I've noticed some on my forehead but I'm just amazed at how fat I feel at 7 weeks four days. I feel like I'm gaining all kinds of weight in my "love handle" area? Its gross! I've tried eating smaller meals and healthier choices when I do eat, I think the weight is just shifting into unpleasant areas.:blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh my god me too! Its just on one side, and Ive never ever had spots so its totally bumming me out!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah that's the strangest part! It's on my left hand side all the way across my cheek! Big spots with heads as well! But then my right side is completely clear!


----------



## Rudeollie

No way! MINES the left side too! And DH keeps saying, squeeze em! Boys are gross!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## SBB

Hey girls!

I've been out working ALL day and I'm soooo tired! 

More beautiful photos from everyone I love all the pics! 

KC my nuchal was 1.5 and I think I was 12+3. The midwife said to me anything between 1 and 2.5 was normal...

Yes girls my face is covered in spots, actually it's just my chin! And my back... Never ever had spots on my back now I've got loads :( 

Sorry I can't remember anything else... I'm half asleep :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: Ellen- I'm sure we are mirroring in life! :lol:

Suz- I'm with you on the sleepy thingy! I could literally never get out of bed! I could cry when my alarm goes off in the mornings! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

I'm with both of you, right around 1pm I'm a walking corpse. 
My brain shuts down and I could fall asleep standing up. :(


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I think maybe we are................. I just ate 3 simpsons ice pops! I swear they are the best thing in the world hahaha


----------



## Smile4me

what are simpson ice pops?
I've been eating toast with butter and jelly like crazy weird craving i guess


----------



## babyloulou

I told you they were damn good for thirst and a brilliant craving!! My favourite one so far- I've had a Fruit Pastilles ice lolly, 2 homemade orange ice lollies and now OH is fetching me another one from the shop on his way home! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! mmm orange ice lollies and toast with butter and jam. sounds delish. I eat everything lately. Suz thanks for the info on the nuchal, I am on the high side of normal it looks like. I hope my bloods come back normal next week so it all works out for low risk!

I am leaving in a bit to get my bikini area waxed!! I never done it before and its going to be a brazillian!! I am scared that its going to hurt like a bitch!!


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! Just popping on for a quick catching up!
Verna, quick note on maternity clothes b/c I am way to cheap to buy these crazy expensive things at stores like Motherhood as well. I found some great capris and tops at Target and don't forget about your local consignment/resale shops. I have found some great maternity jeans and tops at my local consignment shop b/c generally they are worn for such a short duration.


----------



## SBB

Lol KC hope it doesn't hurt too much!! 

Ice lolly cravers I went through this, still am a bit! I got those ice lolly moulds (from ikea but most places sell them) and just filled them every day with cartons of fresh 
red grape juice and grapefruit juice etc... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's what I've done too Suz- been filling mine with orange juice- ooo i want another one now!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats what Im planning on getting this weekend Suz..............The simpsons ones are packed full of Enumbers Im sure cos baby goes berserk after I eat them hahaha

Ohhh verna! Toast with jam yummy! Guess what Im having for breakfast tomorrow ! x


----------



## babyloulou

I bought 3 sets of the lolly things from tescos so i can make sure i have plenty!!


----------



## Smile4me

its great, I get the 35 calorie wheat bread, I can't believe its not butter, and 1/3 less sugar grape jelly........OMG I'm craving it right now... I literally wake up and run to the toaster so I can have my cheerios and toast :) I think I'll have it for dinner.. hehe


----------



## SBB

Lol my lolly craving was ridiculous I'd literally finish one and straight away say to OH 'can you get me another one please!' 

Ollie can you feel bubs moving? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:lol: Suz- that's exactly why I started making my own! I was worried about how many packet ones I was eating with all the additives in! I now eat my homemade ones as quick as they can freeze! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Yay!!! I've just finally found the heartbeat on my Doppler! Best sound I've ever heard! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

congrats lou on the heartbeat! that is a really good idea about making your own popsicles. I want to try it!

Vern - where in the heck did you find 35 calorie bread? it must be the size of a playing card!

I just got back from my brazillian bikini wax and let me tell you, IT HURT!!!! It was a little strange too at first having a girl be all up in my vagay and butt! Has anyone else ever tried it? It took like almost two hours!


----------



## Smile4me

KC - YOU crack me up!!!! NO way... I have had tons of friends who have had it done and well ... I don't relish the thought of anything remotely close to hot wax being down in the nether regions :) I think I do a pretty good job at keepin up with that... its work but I can't imagine a florescent light and someone focusing on those areas other than delivering a baby and well nothing looks right then... ha!!! 

The bread is Healthy Choice .. I just had two slices ahhhh what a fix.
I've given up my diet dr. pepper :( my chocolate :( I need SUMTHEN...


----------



## kcw81

I will have to look into that bread, I love bread. yeah it was quite an experience today with the hotwax in my lower areas! I can't believe that girl does that for a living all day long. You know what they do when they are done ripping your wax strips off for 2 hours? Go back over everything with tweezers for the hairs they missed!!! OUCH.


----------



## SBB

Yay Lou so pleased you found the HB!! :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Girls, sorry I feel asleep last night while DH was watchin some rubbish!

Suzanne - I feel a flip when I bend in a certain way, and if we then use the doppler bubs is right there where the sensation was, its not so much a kick more a swoosh inside me. I mUST stop eating sweet stuff on a night tho cos yet again, doppler was on and it was booting around like mad in there!


Casey - You are a braver woman than I getting one of those done! eeeeeek!


----------



## Rudeollie

Damn! I knew there was something else! FAB on your finding the heartbeat Lou! Isnt it amazing! x


----------



## SBB

That's so cool ollie! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

It was odd at first tho Suz, I spent ages trying to get it to do it again but it wouldnt hahaha

Cant wait to feel and SEE it kicking...........Think that will set DH off! Hehehe

So have you another busy day today or less stressfull and action packed? x


----------



## SBB

I'm not even out of bed yet :haha: I've got a horrible headache :( 

Not got much going on today just a little bit of work to do and that's it really! Might tidy up the house too :shrug: 

Can't wait to feel bubs move, maybe its already happened and I just missed it!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww no I hope your head feels better soon Suz!! :hugs: I had a headache for the first few days of this week too but it's gone now.

Ellen- that's amazng that you can feel bubs moving! I can't wait for that! :thumbup:

Casey- you are WAY braver than me! I couldn't have it done anyway as I get terrible eczema around my ladies bits! But I still wouldn't- even if I could!! :rofl:

Morning everyone else xxx


----------



## megs79

Here's some pics of yesterday's scan - it yawned at one point! 

Congrats on hearing heartbeat Lou, it's amazing isn't it? Haven't felt any kicking from the outside yet but can feel it inside. It's weird but lovely! 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0116.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0123.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0118.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0124.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww meg! How gorgeous! Half way there now hey? Have you bought much yet?? xxx

Suz, hope the head feels better soon hun, I had a corker last week, must be this weird weather mixed with hormones me thinks!


----------



## SBB

Aw meg those pics are amazing!!! 

X x x


----------



## megs79

Have bought precisely NOTHING! Maybe we should get started. This is what our house looks like at the mo though (lots of building work and updating being done, moved in in May), so maybe should wait until it's a bit more sorted!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0110.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Peach Blossom

megs79 said:


> Here's some pics of yesterday's scan - it yawned at one point!
> 
> Congrats on hearing heartbeat Lou, it's amazing isn't it? Haven't felt any kicking from the outside yet but can feel it inside. It's weird but lovely!
> 
> x x x

Sooo gorgeous!! Congrats lovely! xx :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Wow those pictures are amazing Meg! How lovely! Not sure about the picture of your house though? :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Whoa meg you live on a proper building site! Hope it's all finished soon!! 

X x x


----------



## megs79

babyloulou said:


> Wow those pictures are amazing Meg! How lovely! Not sure about the picture of your house though? :rofl:

Bet you're jealous - wouldn't everyone want to live in a house like this?!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol I actually would!! I love living on a building site it's exciting!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I wise I had the stamina to live in a house liek that Meg! Mind you some of our house seraches MIGHT involve some remodelling so I'd best brace myself for it hadnt i?!?! x

Just emailed a company for a bundle price for the pushchair we like, a cotbed and a carseat!


----------



## babyloulou

That's exciting El- which have you chosen? X


----------



## Rudeollie

The babystyle Oyster one I posted the other week, but we cant eicde on the old or new version. The cotbed is by the same make and is soo lovely I want it hahaha!

Well not impressed one of the estate agents didnt turn up for an appointment. I am very cross cos waiting in ALL morning! Arse! x


----------



## babyloulou

What a [email protected]!! Definitely don't sell with them! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Dont worry we wont be! Hubby was raging hahaha Quite funny actually! Think we're going to go with the woman from yesterday, one problem we have tho is the house opposite has been up for sale for a while and just lowered its bloody price. So we are going to have to go in around their mark to stand out! God I hate housing! Hahaha x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls got me superdrugs test for tomorrow il update you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Aww Ellen so happy for you 

Suzanne hun it will all be lovely just hang in there - Wonderful pics of the baby!!! Yay

Caz - Yay good luck!!

Everyone else Good Morning I hope you all have a wonderful day.

AFM...I'm affraid the nausea has hit me :( can't sleep, can't eat, dh is worried sick, he won't touch me and I told him this morning I need him to cuddle and make me feel better .. he thinks he's going to make it worse and what he doesn't realize is now is the time I need him the most.

Today is my dads Birthday and he's been gone exactly 2 years June 26th 

Its just a bad day and I feel awful :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Smile. I'm sorry that you're having a rough day. Have you tried chewing a little bit of ginger? That can help with the nausea. Lots of love and :hugs: to you. xx


----------



## Smile4me

No I hadn't heard of that but I will do that for sure- Thanks Peach

I feel bad for him because he's always asking what he can do and I just want him to know.. I don't want to have to say... You could snuggle with me? or caress.. you know its like I'm forcing him to show affection... wow my hormones are raging today!
I just want to crawl into bed and sleep I'm so sleep deprived:cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Smile- I hope you feel better soon!! Can you not have a duvet day and just snuggle up in your bed?? x


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Lou :)
I would have stayed in bed today but I have two meetings at work :(


----------



## caz & bob

awwww smile :hugs::hugs::hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

:hugs: Smile I know how your feeling honey, its horrid isnt it? :cry: Get through your meetings and get home to your girls for some really big hugs ok? I always find a good cry in the bath followed by something really nice to eat helps me to wallow out of it xxx


----------



## Smile4me

OK Ladies I'm alarmed I just went to the bathroom TMI ALERT
brown/pinkish spotting... no we didn't dtd?


----------



## babyloulou

How much Smile? Is it just a little bit of spotting? I think
it's considered normal as long as it is not full flow xx


----------



## Smile4me

its not a full flow it was like brownish/pinkish cm... scared me to death


----------



## Rudeollie

Your almost 8 weeks arent you smile??? Its totally normal to have some spotting around the time AF would normally come too.

So long as its not red with cramps and full flow like Lou said you should be fine. If your worried tho go see your doc! xxx


----------



## Smile4me

OK WHEW yes AF would have been due Sunday OMG I was petrified.. thats not what I need today.... :) I so wanted to bd tonight with dh, we need it ... ha!!!l OH and the girls are with their dad this weekend :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile4me said:


> OK Ladies I'm alarmed I just went to the bathroom TMI ALERT
> brown/pinkish spotting... no we didn't dtd?

Hey lovely. I'm sure that it is perfectly normal. Was it just on the toilet paper or in your underwear too?  Was it with a bowel movement? Would you be due your period about now? Thinking you possibly would by your dates. If it is browny then it is old blood so it is possible that it was breakthrough/implantation bleeding. If it increases then go and see your Dr. Try not to panic. Plenty of women have it and it's very normal. 

I was panicking the whole time I was on holiday cos I had quite a lot of spotting and almost a flow at one point, but then I saw the hb on the scan on Monday and everything was fine!!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww smile xxx I never knew about it until my Auntie told me, and then LOOOOOOOOOOOADS of girls started posting that they were bleeding around the normal AF time, and sure enough a midwife comfirmed it does happen xxxx

Big giant hugs xxx Hopefully it'll stop so you can get some destress, comfort lovin!x


----------



## Smile4me

:hugs:Oh what would I do without you lovely ladies?

Thank you so much for lifting my spirits... My meeting is in just a few minutes and I would have been a basket case the whole time :)

BIG HUGs for all of you wonderful "Friends" !!


----------



## babyloulou

I had spotting (after BDing) Smile- and that was at 8 weeks too!!! Not had any since even after BD! I'm sure it's nothing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey its what we're here for honey xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw smile sorry you're having a crappy day.... I had spotting just about the same time, totally panicked of course! But it was all fine... It went away but came back and has been there ever since. Unless it's bright red and there's lots of it I honestly wouldn't panic :hugs: 

Maybe you could send your dh a text message or leave him a note, just saying you are feeling really crap and you really need his love and support and you want a cuddle without having to nag him into it!! Maybe he'll realise and remember for at least a few days to give you some affection... :D 

Big hugs :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's a good idea Suz- the best conversation I ever had with OH was after sending him an email explaining my feelings once! Do it Smile xx


----------



## megs79

:hugs: Smile, don't worry x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> That's a good idea Suz- the best conversation I ever had with OH was after sending him an email explaining my feelings once! Do it Smile xx

I think it gives them a chance to think about you and what you're going through without it being a nagging situation! And they don't have to respond immediately (which is usually the problem, because immediate reaction to nagging/critisism is not good!!) so they can think about it and then respond later.... 

All good :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Totally agree with the girls above Smile. Im a HUGE fan of the written word..........I always send hubby notes to say how I feel.

Like just now, I sent him a text with a voucher code for half price pizza hut, that was my hint I wanted pizza for tea hahaha We shall be collecting pizzas, wedges and chicken goujons at 7pm! Yummmmmmmmmmmmmy! 

And he's treating me to a pepsi too cos havent had one since I got pregnant! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

My sister wrote her OH a letter telling him that she couldn't carry on cooking and cleaning the house every day as well as working a full day as a teacher. She finds it easier to write things down so that they come out right and it doesn't then get in to an argument. He agreed to start pulling his weight more and so far has! She's due 6 weeks before me. At first she was so sensitive to smells that she couldn't stand being close to him... then he'd go and wash and she couldn't stand the smell of the soap!! Poor guy didn't know what to do!!

Because of our history my OH is quite quiet about it all. He asks how I'm feeling and has done more cooking and household chores for me etc. But I know that he is struggling to relax and openly acknowledge the pregnancy as he doesn't want to be crushed again if we lose it. I know how he feels and I struggle too so I'm not demanding too much from him right now. I think once we get to 12 weeks he'll relax and start to enjoy the journey more. It's tough for the man during pregnancy cos they're not going through it physically. In the book that I'm reading about the Gentle Birth Method it encourages the father to stroke the belly and talk to the bump as a way of bonding. There is also a whole chapter about gentle massages that the father can do on the mother to help the mother relax and also to maintain a loving physical relationship.


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww peach xxx That books sounds a lovely way to bond with the bump xxx I have everything crossed that this little one stays nice and snuggled up in there for you both xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's a great book. I'm being treated by Gowri Motha who is the founder of the Gentle Birth Method. I see her most weeks for reflexology, reiki, creative healing massage, sacro cranial and any other treatments I need. We also do visualisation to relax and destress. It is an amazingly calming environment to be in and she is a wonderful woman. She will be with me throughout the pregnancy and during the birth too. This is her website if you're interested in her: https://www.gentlebirthmethod.com/index.php


----------



## Smile4me

:hugs:aww wladies I am a libra I mean I am an emotional gal very emotional!
I tell my dh how I feel all the time, write him little love notes and tape it to his car seat, or text him flirty messages etc.. I wear my heart on my sleeve and he is aware at all times what mood I am in :) I guess I'm just going through a phase and he doesnt know what to do because no matter what he does he feels its not enough so You are right ladies, I sent him a text saying "Me, You, and a rendezvous" :) 
I'll pack a cooler with his favorite beers, and we will go wherever we end up and just make out like teenagers, we have never done that before lol... i mean in the car, I just feel I need more spontanaity.... the whole routine thing messed me up and i know he wants our spark back too... Since the girls are gone, I will make sure to load up on the candles and his music and we will have a wonderful evening :)

Thanks again ladies, it means so much to have such a wonderful group of wonderful women to share these thoughts and emotions with .... I'll always be there for you as well!


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies! 
Peach I am so glad you have such an undersanding DH! how are you feeling today? you were worried yesterday about your prog levels right?

Suz - aww headaches suck! they hurt! and theres not much you can do about them except lay down and hold your head! I am glad you don't have to go sit in an office somewhere.

Vern - Like everyone else said a little bit of spotting is soo common in first tri and its harmless. hopefully your nausea will subside and you can get back to snacking on delish toast. Yeah just tell your DH you need more cuddling and attention! I am sure he would do anything for you right now. :hugs:

Megs, great scans! So jealous of your 20 weeks! I can't wait till its gender finding time!

Lou are you going to try to find HB today too? DId OH hear it?

Ellen good luck on the house hunt, sounds like an idiot the guy who didn't show up. did he call? that is so unprofessional but maybe he had a good excuse?

heres my scan from my nuchal screen


----------



## Peach Blossom

I now have a progesterone supplement. I have to use one twice a day (pessary). Feeling better about it all again. Bit of a rollercoaster I'm on at the moment, but it will get better! Thank goodness I have the wonderful ladies on BnB to help me through. x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love your scan by the way lovely. Can't believe how fast time is flying!! :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Casey, what a lovely shot that is of bubs! So clear, its almmost posing isnt it hahaha

Well we called up the agent to say where is the guy and they said they didnt know, this was at 25 mins late. Thenh he called to say he was coming and never showed! If thats how they do business they arent getting mine thats for sure! Hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Aw casey fab pics!! Soooo cute! 

Verna that sounds like a lovely evening with DH - enjoy :D 

Peach I'm glad you've got those prog tabs now - it's a sticky little bean for sure! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

aww vern I just saw your post about your rendevouz! sounds nice. me and my DH never make out any more and its so sad! I think we are going to try to DTD this weekend and I am nervous and excited. ITs been over 2 months the poor guy! the first time we did was at 5 weeks and I got major cramps and got really scared after that so we decided to wait till 12 weeks. 

who all on here still DTD with their OH/DH regularly?


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's lovely Casey! Does the baby have it's hand in the air or am I looking at it wrong??? X


----------



## kcw81

I don't know lou! I can't decide if that is the hand or the umbilical cord.


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey, we've still not dtd yet and Im almost 15 weeks!!!!:growlmad:!!!!! Its me pushing for it not hubby tho hahaha He's still demanding we wait til we're a bit further on, tbh I think he's petrified. I had to show him articles that sperm CANNOT get throught to baby and harm it in anyway.

Have to say tho we've found many a creative way to relieve the tension hahaha:blush:


----------



## kcw81

haha ellen! yeah I guess we could have been doing other stuff besides dtd but we haven't! we definitely need to so I can feel sexy and like we are actually romantically involved instead of just best pals living together! 15 weeks is a long ass time!! Man I can't believe your DH won't do it, especially when you try other things, that always gets guys in the mood to actually go all the way. when do you think you will try it then? you could just use the pull out (TMI) if he is worried about sperm. You know my doc said that my DH's sperm is probably what caused me to get cramps and feel sick when we did it. He said just try a condom next time. I don't get it but some type of chemical reaction from the sperm causes uterine cramps. ?? we don't like condoms though..


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive joked to him earlier its the longest Ive ever NOT had sex hahaha He called me a tart hahaha Joking of course! OH believe me, the stuff we've been doing has left us very very close to actually sealing the deal hahaha

Im planning on getting him drunk and having my way with him sometime this weekend:winkwink:

Oh crikey, I dont fancy cramps so he shall def be having to pull out technique hahaha The last thing I need is woryying cramps and calling in sick to explain that one hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha my OH is being annoying in the opposite way! He seems constantly horny- loads more than he usually is!!! Being pregnant seems to be turning him on! :lol: I keep fobbing him off because I am so knackered! I'm giving in about twice a week at the moment and I've barely got the energy for that! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Lou hubby is amazingly turned on by my pregnancy hahaha He gets "that" look at least 20 odd times a day! Hahhaa x


----------



## kcw81

how funny lou about horny OH! so you haven't had any blood or problems with it since the first time? I thought you stopped completely after that scare.
haha ellen you are such a tart! I am nervous! Its been so long! I am also feeling pudgey! Hopefully my DH likes the pudgey pregs look too like yours!


----------



## babyloulou

We stopped for about 4 or so days and then tried again. I've had no bleeding since so we've just kept BDing. Midwife told me we should be too x


----------



## Smile4me

LOL Game On everyone!! Let's all get our game faces on and give our DH what they want/need from their sexy clomid pot belly wives :) and take advantage of these huge (.)(.) :haha:


----------



## kcw81

haha vern! totally game on! :rofl: lou - I am impressed with your twice weekly schedule. We only did it once a week before all this ttc hoopla anyway!


----------



## babyloulou

Well we were ttcing for nearly 6 years so have been doing it every other day for as long as I can remember!!!!


----------



## kcw81

oh my! lucky OH. did you get sick of it? I would have. good job keeping it up!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes very, very sick of it!! I think that's why I can't be bothered now! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

don't blame you at all! you need a break for goodness sake!


----------



## SBB

Me and OH haven't done it since I ovulated :( 

I get bad enough cramps the rest of the time I'm worried they'll be even worse if we have sex! 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Wow you are all doing better than me. We have only DTD once since I got preggers. It is so sad really but my wonderful hubby has been so understanding about everything. I just am so exhausted all the time and not to mention just really uncomfortable. I feel huge and my lower abdomen/pelvic area is really painful and achy (which I attribute to stretching). Poor guy thinks the preggo belly is so sexy and he's been so neglected this whole time. Another turn off for me is that this lil man is so active he never stops and I just can't imagine trying to DTD and having him bouncing and flopping around in there! LOL


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: at the "lil man flopping around"! I hope you mean the baby there Kel! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

My OH is worried about poking the baby in the head: :rofl:


----------



## NurseKel

You are crazy girl! I absolutely mean lil bubs. LOL I was telling hubby last night that I just don't get how all these woman say, "oh I get so horny when I'm pregnant and I want sex all the time." This is my second pregnancy and I have yet to be horny with either one. Now after the babies are born is a totally different story! ROFL


----------



## babyloulou

I haven't felt horny once either Kel- apart from the day I got my BFP. We BD'ed twice that day and I couldn't understand why I was so horny- got my BFP that night! Not felt like that since though! I am just sort of BDing out of duty at the moment! (well when I can stay awake long enough! :lol: )


----------



## NurseKel

Well, I suppose there is some comfort in the fact I am not the only one who is NOT horny. LOL I just have a hard time with the duty/obligation sex thing. I have found I am not as affectionate either though. I really do feel sorry for my hubby. He assures me he is fine but I know it's got to be tough on him. Maybe we can reconnect physically over this holiday weekend. We have three days off and no kiddos. Yipee! I know I really just have to put my mind on it and make it happen dang it!


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou, lmao at that comment hahahaha! Talk about way to give a man a complex hahaha!

Have to say Kel, I am slightly horny than I would normally be. Maybe its cos the pressures off us ttc now?!?! I dont know.............All I know is Im hoping to get some this weekend hahaha

I am totally and utterly stuffed from Pizza Hut tonight tho so it wont be this evening!


----------



## kcw81

ha ha you guys I have yet to be horny but I want to get some love in now before I am huge! Kel I can't imagine doing it with a big fat belly! ITs going to be a riot, I won't be able to help from laughing!


----------



## babyloulou

I had pizza too El- Hot Vegetarian with jalapenos!! Yum!! Eating my second ice lolly now! (for a change!) :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

kcw81 said:


> ha ha you guys I have yet to be horny but I want to get some love in now before I am huge! Kel I can't imagine doing it with a big fat belly! ITs going to be a riot, I won't be able to help from laughing!

Yes that may definitely call for a bit of 'spooning'! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

yummy pizza with jalapenos! I love spicy hot peppers on things. Ell - Pizza hut is the shiz. they have a buttery crust that is sooo good.


----------



## babyloulou

Hmmm I'm not a fan of pizza hut to be honest- too bland for me! I'm more into Pizza Express or Zizzis!! Good spicy pizza! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

yeah pizza hut is a bit greasy but occasionally that is just what I want! I always put tabasco sauce on my pizza to add spice. I put tabasco on everything!


----------



## babyloulou

I put chilli oil on mine! Love hot food! :pizza:


----------



## kcw81

yumm yumm! love chili oil too!


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> :rofl: at the "lil man flopping around"! I hope you mean the baby there Kel! :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


Mmm my faves are pizza express and zizzis too. I don't really like those take away pizzas as much unless I have a random craving for one about once a year! 

We buy the pizza expres ones in the supermarket and put those little hot spicy peppers (pepperdew?) and red onion and chilli oil.... Mmmmm yummy! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:pizza: :pizza: :pizza: :pizza: :pizza: :pizza:


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry girls. I got you into a pizza frenzy then vanished! Hahaha Watched an odd but good film on anytime and fell asleep on the sofa................I bright eyed and bushy tailed today tho. Bring on the sunshine I say! x Oh and the ice lollies xxx


----------



## SBB

Yay sunshine and ice lollies! I am doing more diy today but will try and do it outside! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! Was just reading some posts from girls trying to induce labour cos they are overdue AND.................. You know sex is meant to help??? Well apparently swallowing sperm is meant to be more FAB for it ! Urgh, I think as the time gets nearer I wont want that THING anywhere near me hahaha


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls :bfn: il test again at 13dpo xxxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww still early Caz.............I'll be fingers crossing for day13 honey xxx


----------



## SBB

No chance I'm doing that either ollie!! 

Caz fingers crossed for 13dpo :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Eww yuck! Can just imagine trying to do that with a huge belly! :lol: 

Good luck for tomorrow Caz xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Way gross! Blurgh! x


----------



## babyloulou

On the same subject we have just BD this morning and OH has decided to have an attack of guilt about the baby! He really struggled! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Oh no Lou! I think that's what my oh would be like so we haven't bothered!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's not been bothering him before! I think it's because he heard the heartbeat! :rofl: I might try and seduce him again later and snap him out of it! If I can stay awake that is! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sending you lots of :dust: Caz. Fingers crossed for you. xx :hugs: 

Been gardening today... man I have a lot of weeds!!! Just popped to the shop for a Feast lolly and am now going to get on with some crocheting... have presents to make!


----------



## Smile4me

hmmmm sex then pizza that's just what the Dr. ordered... ha

well we dtd and it was fab!! DH asked me how long it would be safe and I told him all the way up until the baby is born... but whatever he feels comfortable with and he said "We'll see how I feel about it" but for now lets just enjoy it... lol

We had a fabulous evening all around, we went to dinner, came home spooned on the couch and he played with my hair, gave me a back rub and well that led to bding :)

dH is at work today so I have to get caught up on some housework since the girls are out of town.
Oh and order some pizza hut thin n crispy pizza oh thanks ladies, appreciate the help with the cravings.... lol


----------



## kcw81

wow sounds like a great evening vern!!! I would LOVE it if my DH played with my hair. he never does anything like that, I have to BEG him for massages and he will do it for only like 3 minutes and stop. but he bought me massage gift certificates so someone else can do it for me...

Lou that is weird about OH! he is afraid of hurting the baby now? yeah I am sure you can snap him out of it with just a little effort. 

We will do it this afternoon or tomorrow and I wish I was my old flatter stomach self but I Ain't so oh well! I told him everyone elses OH think they are sexier when they are pregnant and he better think the same thing!!

PS DH is making blueberry pancakes right now YUMM!


----------



## NurseKel

Hey girls! Just going on record saying I will not be trying that to induce labor! Good grief! LOL
Verna, that is so awesome that you and DH had such a fabulous date nite. My DH is very affectionate and loving like that also. He had wanted me to go fishing with him today but I had a horrible evening yesterday that lasted into the night so I stayed home to rest. He is so understanding and I am so blessed to have him.
Caz, good luck honey. Got everything crossed for you!
Casey, yuuuum! I love pancakes of any kind any time of the day. IHOP is my best friend...hehehe.


----------



## caz & bob

just checked on the ic i did 2nd wee and its got a very very faint line on it so i will test in the morning and update you all xxxxxxx


----------



## kcw81

good luck caz!


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Caz!! xx


----------



## SBB

Oooh yay caz!! Good luck hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Wow CAZ hun so many wishes for you!!!!!!!!!! FX'd!


----------



## Rudeollie

ooooh Caz, Im so excited! FX for tomorrow honey xxx

Im in such a shitty sensitive mood. Just saw 2 of my "good" friends (ones my neighbour) toddling off down the street for a night out. Did I get an invite?? NO! Dont know what my neighbours problem is at the mo, but since I got pregnant she's barely spoke to me. Its not that she's ttc cos she just had her little one, that wasnt planned either when she knew I was ttc for ages and had a mc. During that time I never ONCE didnt invite her anywhere....

Its just really upset me. In fact everything is getting to me this week! x


----------



## caz & bob

aw ellen :hugs: :flower: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

:hugs: what a pair of bitches! Make sure you have a nice night in, have some lovely food and watch a film or something... :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry your friends are being cows Ellen!! :hugs: My best friend has been out the last two weekends in a row without even asking me too! I think I'm too boring for her now I can't drink! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats what we're doing Suz. DH is not happy. He says she should know only too well with her history yet she's doing the exact same thing to me....... God I cant wait to move! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats the thing Lou - She doesnt even drink so they wont be off out for a big session. They'll have gone out for food.............Errrr hello?!??! Pregnant woman likes food! x


----------



## babyloulou

Text her saying _"what you up to tonight? I'm bored do you fancy a bite to eat?"_ That should make her feel suitably guilty! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

Awww Ellen I'm sorry... thats why I have very FEW female friends honestly they are too much drama! If you feel that strongly about your friendship just ask her why she's not inviting you out anymore...

OK this should make you smile.
I just got too tired to do ANYTHING so I made a pbj and a can of okra and stewed tomatoes... ha! yes oh and the kicker I'm sitting here on the couch watching my new Pregnancy DVD workou... yes I'm "watching" lol
oh and this witch weighs like 100 pounds :(

:hugs: Ellen hun it will get better


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Verna that did indeed make me smile hahaha Nicely done honey xxx

Im not going to bother saying anything tonight, Im going to pop round tomorrow and ask for our key back cos the agent needs one to let people in to view (not yet of course but i look forward to seeing her jaw drop at the news we're selling!) We've always said we'd move together, but she's content now whereas my been pregnant has me yearning to be closer to my family. Hey at least with them you can tell them to * off one day and babysit the next hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Just ignore them Ellen!! Your better off spending the evening on here with us! :thumbup:

We've been baby window-shopping today! And I am still in love with the Mamas and Papas Herbie Pram- so is OH now he has played with it! But it doesn't have very good reviews at all!! I don't know whether to just ignore the bad reviews or not!?! (it has some good reviews too!) Every pram we look at has bad reviews though! :rofl: The Herbie is half price in the Mamas and Papas Outlet Store near us. It's £250 for the whole system!! 

We did buy our first things though too! I bought a set of newborn white sleep-gros from Mothercare! Only the 4 for £5 ones- just wanted to feel like I was buying things! :lol:

We also got a Tommee Tippee Breastfeeding Kit from Mothercare. We bought it because it was labelled as half price (has breast pump, 8 bottles, extra teats, storage lids, soothers, 4 bibs, sterilising box, etc..) It said it was £84.99 down to £42.49 -we thought "bargain" and took it to the till! When she put it through she charged us £25.49!! Not sure if it was supposed to be even cheaper or whether the girl got it wrong! :lol: Either way it was an absolute bloody bargain!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo hoo Lou! That is fab news on the set honey xxx I know what you mean on prams too, everyone Ive looked at has at lest 3/4 dodgy reviews. I think at the end of the day, if your happy with it and it ticks your boxes - GET IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx

Ive still not had a price on my bundle stuff:growlmad:


----------



## kcw81

yeah that would be nice ellen to be close to relatives so you can get the free babysitting. alas we will be all alone but I think maybe I prefer it that way so we don't have inlaws nosing around my abode all the time. why would your neighbor exclude you for being pregnant? what a weirdo. sounds like someone you don't need to be around at all so glad you are moving!

vern okra is awesome and so are canned stewed tomatoes! did you eat them together in a bowl or what?


----------



## Smile4me

Yes I actually have only craved tomatoes and toast this pregnancy thus far. So I found a can of stewed tomatoes with okra, I devoured it and I'm hungry again :)

nothing is really fulfilling my hunger... :(

Good advice for Ellen hun


----------



## Smile4me

Oh Lou what a great bargain you got!
Send us a pic of your pram...

US girls any idea what type of stroller systems you are getting?
I'm so confused, way too many to choose from.

I understand what you are saying Lou about the reviews, that comforter set I showed you all that I liked has bad reviews but I can't find anything else that I like as much.
.....


----------



## babyloulou

I know- that's the thing!! I love it! It's this one...

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-herbie-pushchair-and-carrycot-black/1218744f1/type-i/

It comes in colours as well...

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-herbie-pushchair-and-carrycot-blue/1218110f1/type-i/


----------



## Smile4me

OOOO I like them both, the first one seems to have more options though... very nice


----------



## babyloulou

It's the same one Verna- just two different colours. They also do a red one and a lime green/chocolate one too. i think I like the black best!


----------



## Smile4me

I like the black one better too. :)'

I just realized I have no bump buddies :(


----------



## babyloulou

Add me as yours Smile! I only have one so I'll add you too x


----------



## Smile4me

aww thanks hun :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou WHERE is the pram in lime and choc?!??!?!?!?! I NEEEEEEEEEEEEED to see it xxx


----------



## babyloulou

It's here babe https://www.google.co.uk/m/search?s...k&client=safari&q=mamas and papas herbie#i=15 Can you see it?


----------



## babyloulou

I think I've changed my mind from the black one- I think I want the red now!! https://www.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0/78/c/AAAACzmO_pEAAAAAAHjO5A.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

babyloulou said:


> Add me as yours Smile! I only have one so I'll add you too x

I'll be your bump buddy. I don't have one yet either! Our dates are almost the same too. :hugs: x


----------



## Peach Blossom

babyloulou said:


> I think I've changed my mind from the black one- I think I want the red now!! https://www.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0/78/c/AAAACzmO_pEAAAAAAHjO5A.jpg

Ooo yeah! I want the red one too!! That or the Cath Kidston pram... Red polka dots!! X


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo I haven't seen that one Peach! Is that expensive? 

Yes add me as a bump buddy xx


----------



## Smile4me

ok ladies adding you Lou and Peach :)

OOOO LOVE the Red one!!!! so classy


----------



## kcw81

Hey! you guys don't have to add me but I consider all you ladies my bump buddy!


----------



## Smile4me

well I wanna add you too sweetie :)


----------



## kcw81

cool thanks vern! I will add you.


----------



## Smile4me

:hug:well off to watch some fireworks :)


----------



## Rudeollie

:sex: I got me some last night! Wooo hooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx:haha::haha:

PS: Lou, loving the red herbie! xxx


----------



## SBB

Woohoo!!! :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Ellen!! Well done honey! :thumbup: 

Casey- to be honest since I started this thread I've just thought of us all as bump buddies too xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep same here Lou, we're all bump buds together! xxx

Right well asfter a very lazy day yesterday Im off to mums for DIY again! Cant wait til her house goes on the market and I can relax hahaha Speak to you all later, have a good day xxx


----------



## babyloulou

You honestly all put me to shame! I am honestly so knackered I can't do anything! Shopping yesterday killed me! Walking down stairs kills me! I could definitely not do diy!!


----------



## caz & bob

well girls done anothere test no line so waiting now to see if :af: shows on wens day xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry Caz! Hope it's just a shy BFP for you xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Well we've been back and ordered the red Herbie- but they had none left. They are going to check head office to see if there is any left there. If not then were having the black one x


----------



## caz & bob

smile any new on dream hun xxxx


----------



## NurseKel

Caz, I am still keeping my fingers crossed for you hun.
Hello to all my fabulous Clomid ladies.
I don't want to seem selfish in my post but I just wanted to give you all a quick update. I went into the hospital last night as I was continuing to have contractions and pain. I apparently have what they call an ''irritable uterus." I had contractions that were about a minute apart while on the monitor. They gave me some Brethine that temporarily stopped the contractions but they have told me I will continue to have them. I am 1 cm dialated with the baby sitting extremely low and they have told me to begin planning for bedrest and that I need to make it at least 8 more weeks. I just can't imagine how this is all going to work out. I have to work b/c financially we can't make it if I don't. Hopefully I can arrange something with my job after the holiday. Please keep your fingers crossed for us.


----------



## kcw81

oh kel! bed rest sounds awful if you have to work! maybe it will get better? will the drugs make it go away? how did this happen, how did you get a dilated 1cm? is it from being too active with work and such? Well I have fingers def crossed for you hun!!! rest up today if you can!
:hugs:




Lou I love the red stroller! 

ellen I got some yesterday too! how was it? I felt like a virgin or something since it had been so long!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww no Kel!! My Mum had the exact same thing when 5 months pregnant with me- they gave her the same drugs and put her on bed rest and it managed to stave off labour until she was 6 months gone. If they have said best rest then you really DO need to rest honey! Do you not get paid if the doctor signs you off??? X


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you girls. As for what happened they just said this is my body's way of telling me I am over doing it. I knew that I was getting really exhausted by work and just wasn't feeling well but I didn't realize what it was doing physically. They told me that even though the contractions are mild that with enough of them over time they will dialate you and cause labor. As for the medicine it did work for about an hour then the contractions were back. They have told me that will happen until I have the baby and there is not much we can do except try to rest up to hopefully not have so many. Unfortunately here in the states we have no maternity pay. We can take a leave that ensures a job when we return but it is unpaid. The best I can hope for is to possibly work out of my office or compress my schedule down.


----------



## kcw81

kel i am so sorry to hear that. is there any chance you would get lucky and it will just subside or is this really expected to go on for the next 8 weeks? I guess the key thing would be that you need to prevent the early labor so you gotta rest. At least you would get to keep your job. IT might be really tough without the money but maybe you can scrape by? maybe your parents or inlaws could help?


----------



## caz & bob

aw fx for you kelly rest as much as you can hun xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I agree with Casey- it may be more important to rest! Is there ANY way you could manage without your wage? x


----------



## Smile4me

Awe Kel I can understand the pinch, I would be in the same situation.
Is there anyway you can work from home or can they reduce the workload with a Dr's note? Do you have Short term disability? That's what will get me through my leave... 75% of pay after all of my PTO is used, which I am rationing like gold!!
I think if you have worked at the company long enough maybe you could go in and speak with your boss and just let them know you want to do your job as long as you possibly can but if they could possibly work with you a bit in the next 8 weeks.... 
One of the ladies in my department had an "elective" surgery and my boss let her work four weeks from home... I guess it just depends on the place of employment though.

Oh hun, I wish you the best of luck!!!
and my goodness don't ever feel bad about posting about you sweetie, that's what we are here for :hugs:

Caz hun maybe try another test tomorrow? FX'd hunnie!!!!


----------



## Smile4me

This is Onelil's post from her blog: fyi...
Friday, July 2, 2010
Doctor's office called. Levels went from 19,000 to 21,000. The nurse was very happy they went up. Me, not so much... I just cannot see that going up 2,000 points means a viable pregnancy. But God does work mighty miracles. And maybe He thinks I'm deserving of one. I'm not sure. I have another ultrasound at 2:30pm on Tuesday. 
Posted by Chellie at 10:42 AM 2 comments


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Kel Your baby is the most important thing right now and rest is obviously what you need. Only a very inhuman cruel boss wouldn't allow you to go off for a while to ensure the health of you and your baby. Sending you lots of love :dust: xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here is the Cath Kidston pram. https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_37_10751_-1_14051_89631_10001_14051


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you all so much! You are my own personal sweethearts. I have been with my company for a few years and they have always been appreciative for the work I do and my boss is very understanding and has always been supportive during my pregnancy. I am confident we will work something out. It is just stressful until you know where you stand and what will happen. I will know better on Tuesday when I go back to work and we can sit and talk it through. For now I am doing my best to rest which is very tough b/c of the routines I have but I am keeping Cade as first priority. I can't express to you all how much you all mean and I just think you are the greatest group of ladies ever! 
I hope everything is good for everyone. Hopefully Onelil will get more good news and get her miracle. Fingers crossed for her.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sure your boss will want what is best for you and the baby Kel :hugs: And for the record... stuff routine and just veg out and rest!! (and that's a bloody order!) :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw kel :hugs: I'm a bit late to the conversation but I agree with what the other girls have said and I just hope you can get something sorted with work so you can rest... I'm sure it will all work out, make sure you enjoy your long weekend and good luck with work on tuesday... Big :hugs: 

I really hope we get good news on Tuesday from dream... Everything crossed for her... 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies. Well I told the office today. They all seem pleased for me as they've had to go through all my traumas over the last couple of years with me! Feels nice to be getting it out there... makes it all seem a little more real!! :)


----------



## SBB

That's great peach! I'm sure they are really happy for you :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Thats great Peach...What a relief for you!

AFM- I have my eight week scan tomorrow :)


----------



## NurseKel

Awww Peach, isn't it wonderful when you can finally let it out and have that big sigh of relief? Not to mention, telling people is such a fun part of being pregnant. 
Verna, can't wait to hear about the scan. I know it's going to be fabulous! 
Hi Peach, Suz. Lou, Caz, Ellen and anyone else I may be missing.
Just another day at home resting today. I've got to finish up some paperwork for last week then pick up my DD from her dad this evening. Hope you all have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Retail alert for UK ladies!! Mamas and Papas have a 50% off sale at the moment and there is some really lovely maternity wear on the website... Have just ordered byself a cardigan and my sister a camisole!


----------



## megs79

Just dropping in quickly to say got my fingers crossed for you Kel - take it easy and rest up x x x

Hello everyone else - blimey you're all putting me to shame with the shopping, i've got nothing so far!


----------



## kcw81

Hi everyone!
Megs I am the same as you with buying stuff! I have been holding off on purpose though and I am not as far along as you!
Peach that will feel so good to tell people at work. I swear this secret has been eating me alive! It felt so good to tell my dad and sis, but I am waiting to tell my friends and inlaws till I get my nt results back. Once I can tell them I will be free!
Kel are you just sitting on the couch all day? Is that what resting entails? or can you get around the house and do stuff?
Vern - so excited for your 8 week scan!


----------



## babyloulou

Peach- we ordered a Mamas and Papas Herbie travel system in the sale yesterday. They had none left in the shop and promised us a call today after they had spoken to head office... but nothing!!! It's annoying because they made us pay for it there and then and then haven't got in touch with us! OH tried ringing but it just rings out! I now understand why people moan about M&Ps customer service! 

Kel- are you feeling better today? Have you managed to tell your boss anything yet??? 

How is everyone else today? Anyone seen Ellen today? She's MIA! X


----------



## Smile4me

I tried looking up the best rated strollers and I got a damn virus ... I've been fixing it all morning... Thanks to my Old IT days :)

It is so nice to be able to stay home on a weekday to clean... haaaa rewarding...

Had a little blood today but I'm assuming it is because I would have started today.
Only a little nothing to be concerned with.

Hope everyone else is doing good!

Lou hun she probably ran to look at the sale :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Just a quickie, started been sick at 4pm yesterday and still am now, every half hour on the hour............. Got some horrid bug thats doing the rounds and am totally wiped out.

Normal service will resume as soon as I can keep food and water down! Bubs is doing ok tho so thats one huge relief xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Ellen!! That's not good! That's two of our girls ill now! Get well soon darling xxx


----------



## kcw81

sorry you are so sick sweetie! try to sleep it off if you can!


----------



## SBB

:( hope you feel better soon ollie :hugs: 

I have bought absolutely nothing! I want to wait til we know what's going on with our house really first... Have had a little look at prams though. Might go to Kiddicare my friend went and found what she wanted then just waited for it all to be in the sale online before she bought it! 

Verna can't wait for your scan pics tomorrow! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

:hugs:awww Ellen hun i hope you feel better

Kel I hope you are resting up hun:flower:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope you feel better soon Ollie :hugs: xxx


----------



## babyloulou

:sleep: I am so tired! :sleep:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Me to Loulou... trying to work out what time I can legitimately go to bed tonight!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## SBB

I had a 'nap' earlier for 3 hours :haha: 

Feel soooo sick now I hope this passes soon :( 

Am doing the diy I was meant to do this afternoon! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww hope it passes Suz! I have given in tonight and taken paracetamol for the first time since my BFP! My head is killing me! What is with us all feeling like shit tonight!! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

I know it's rubbish! I hope tomorrow we all feel great! Paracetamol is fine to take hun... 

I really want a pizza, am watching friends and it's given me a pizza craving! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

sorry you aren't feeling well ladies! I know you probably are already but be sure to drink lots and lots of refreshing water! I think it helps everything.


----------



## SBB

Lol kc when we were little my mum would always say just drink some water, whatever was wrong with us! It's a bit of a joke now with her! 

Am drinking lots of ice cold water... All my drinks must have ice in now!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Me too! Ice cold mineral water!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm in to fruit juices at the moment... It helps take the edge off the nausea! Really thirsty all the time though! Have to go to the loo every half hour! What am I going to be like when I have baby pushing on the bladder too?!!


----------



## babyloulou

That's why I keep eating homemade fresh orange juice ice lollies- only thing that quenches my thirst and eases my headaches a bit xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Do you have any Tiger Balm Loulou? Rub a little in to your temples and that will help with your headaches. 

I'm watching a programme called underage and having sex... some of those girls are young enough to be my daughter... Scary! It's wierd listening to them talking about it thinking they sound all mature and they just sound like little girls... Also wierd thinking back to when sex was sex and not ttc!! Feels like it's been so long now... not sure how OH and I will go back to doing it for the sake of enjoyment without a goal!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

No I haven't got any Peach. I'll get myself some tomorrow- thanks x

I know what you mean about the young girls! I have heard two Year9 girls (they are 13) talking about blowjobs today!!! We also have a year nine girl that is 18 weeks pregnant! At 13 years old! Scary!


----------



## SBB

Lol I know I wonder if we'll ever have sex again!!! Might try soon... 

I saw the advert for that programme, I'm not watching it but I can just imagine what they're like, thinking they're so grown up... Just like I did when I was a teenager probably! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jesus Lou that's shocking! If I have a girl I'm locking her in her room til she's 25!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Honestly becoming a teacher has scared the life out of me about when babies grow up!! It is so scary how different they are to when we were that age!!


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies.
Ellen, I am sorry you are feeling so horrible hun. I got a virus early in the pregnancy and ended up in the ER dehydrated. Take yourself some long soaks in the tub as your body will absorb some fluid that way. Of course drink plenty of fluids and rest. Feel better soon sweetie.
Sorry everyone who feels crappy today.
I have been around the house most of the day but had to make a 2 hr drive to pick up my DD from her dad. I am still having the contractions but they have said it will continue until the birth so I am just trying to cope as much as possible. I did talk with my boss today and she was not as helpful as I had hoped she'd be. I basically have told her that I will be working only my regular schedule with no extra. She actually suggested that I do less per day but work 7 days a week! Like that would make my life any easier! I think part of her problem is that she was a nurse in the neonatal ICU for years and has no sympathy. She is just acting like this happens to people every day and it's really nothing to worry about but that is not the impression I got from the ER nurses and the OB at all. I just don't know what to think. My boss almost has me thinking I am overreacting. I just don't know anymore???


----------



## kcw81

Hey kel sorry about your boss, so do you HAVE to go 7 days a week per her request or can you say no? yeah it sounds like she is being a bit inconsiderate. its serious what you have going on, you literally have to avoid going into labor at all costs right now and need as many days of rest as possible. I don't know how she doesn't get that.


----------



## SBB

Kel I'm sorry your boss is not being helpful. I don't think you should take any risks personally. She has her opinion but you're best being safe. I don't want to guilt trip you at all (this is hard enough already for you) but imagine if something does happen, will you always blame yourself for not resting up. Just do everything you can to make sure your baby is safe and sod your boss. She's never going to be as worried as you are, but she could definitely be more understanding. Perhaps you could send her an email explaining exactly what the hospital have said, and why you're so worried... Maybe if it's there in front of her and she has more time to consider your feelings she'll be a little more supportive? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I agree with Suz- you need to stand up for yourself Kel. Send your boss an email telling her that you are slightly disappointed in her reaction. Say you've worked there a long time now and you thought she would be more supportive and want you to be well. Is there anyone else in the company you can speak to?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kel, she does understand its not braxton hicks doesn't she? So sorry she's not been more understanding! :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Yep Lou that's a good idea, to say she's disappointed in her reaction. That might make her feel bad hopefully and she'll be nicer! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi ladies! I've gotten caught up on all the posts!
Kel, I am so sorry you are going through this. You would think that the US would by now have more to offer as far as standard maternity pay or something. FDLA is great, but how are you supposed to makes ends meet without any income? I am so lucky that my company offers 3 months off for myself and for OH, as well as short-term disability. It may be a little late but can you look into supplemental short-term disability?
Lou, woohoo on ordering your pram!! And on sale at that! 
AFM, I just hit 21 weeks and I can't believe it. I have a new bump pic on my journal. I'm starting to plan the baby shower with my friend for Aug. 14...I really hate planning parties.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Caz :wave: Have you tested? 

Tyson- post your bump pic here too!!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

As requested:
 



Attached Files:







21weeksbump.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Peach Blossom

TySonNMe said:


> As requested:

That is cool and depressing at the same time.... Very cool that you have such a perfect bump... :happydance: depressing that my bump is that big and I'm only 9 weeks!!! I'm going to be huge!! :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

ye docs bfn so just waiting now to see if she turns up in the morning i will in form you xxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: caz Sorry it was a bfn. I had a bfn on 14dpo... thought I was out and then got bfp a week later... It's not over til that witch shows. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck caz! 

Tyson- that's a lovely little neat bump for 21 weeks! X 

How's everyone else hanging? X


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! Tyson what a great bump! Can't wait till mine sticks out like a proper bump too! Congrats on hitting 21 weeks, you are really moving along. I am glad you are lucky with your work benefits, 3 months off will be so nice! 
is everyones OH/DH going to be able to take time off after the birth (paternity type leave)? 
Suz I didnt get a chance to say last night but you and OH really ought to dtd. just try it once - get it over with and you will see its easy and not so bad! maybe if you wore something sexy one night or just outright seduced him? or put on a little naughty movie to get in the mood? I don't know what floats his boat but you guys should just give it a go! Just my opinion, now that we done it on saturday I see its no big deal, I didn't get any problems and it didn't hurt!
I am just trying to keep busy this week not trying to obsess too much about my nt test results coming in on friday. I feel like time is taking forever to get there. I need to just think of other things!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks ladies!


----------



## SBB

Thanks kc I know you're right, I think we will do it soon! I need to have a night when I actually feel slightly sexy rather than feeling sick in a dressing gown!! I will make an effort.... 

Tyson your bump is lovely! That's what mine looks like if I push my belly out :haha: 

Peach can you post a pic of yours please!! 

Caz sorry it was a bfn, I hope the :witch: stays away... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

And in answer to the paternity leave question my oh will be on Xmas holidays so will have 3 weeks. I'll try and get bubs out at the beginning of the hols :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

haha suz yeah just tell bubs to come on out when you want him to and I am sure he will comply! I forgot you were sick so never mind for now about dtd! rest up!


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- my OH works for himself so I guess we'll see business-wise how much time he can afford to have off x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay- got my pram girls!! :dance: It is sooooooo beautiful! OH has put it up so we could check everything was there! We have been pushing it around the living room practising! OH was even talking to "the baby" while pushing it! :rofl:

He's got to take it all down and wrap it up again until January now! :lol:


----------



## caz & bob

is smile having a scan today do you no xx


----------



## NurseKel

Caz, still holding out for a BFP on you girl.
Lou, congrats on the pram. My DD pushes ours around the house some too..lol.
Tyson, that is a totally awesome bump! Too cute!
Verna, hope all is good for you babe.
Suz, hope you feel better soon and can get to DTD when you want.
As for me, I feel a little better. I talked to my other boss and my scheduler today and they assured me they will do my schedule however I need it. My other boss told me today that her daughter went through the same thing with all three of her pregnancies and actually had to take Brethine 2-3 times a day the whole time. She totally understands that if I don't slow down I will definitely end up on bedrest. So I do feel much better. Unfortunately, I have had contractions all day no matter if I'm sitting or what activity I'm doing. I go for my appt tomorrow so maybe I will know more when I get to sit down with my OB. Thank you all again for all your support!


----------



## NurseKel

Casey, I am sure your NT results will be fine. I know it's hard but try not to worry.
Peach, you never know I felt huge early on and luckily it was more bloat than baby. Now of course, is a much different story. I really am huge with all baby. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

I hope everything is OK Kel. Really push for that wound down schedule at work honey! You really need it xxx


----------



## kcw81

Lou I love how your OH gets so into the baby stuff! he is a real keeper!! the pram sounds fab too! I like red. 

Kel - I am glad your other boss was more understanding and her DD had to go through the same type thing so she gets it. what the heck is going on, I wish your contractions would stop!!


----------



## babyloulou

I know he is he's brill!! :thumbsup:

What's everyone up to this evening? I am yet again just waiting for bed! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

nothing much up with me, its only 140pm here and its hot out. I just took my dog to the dog park and now he is all pooped out. I am kind of worried lately as my boobs have been feeling pretty lumpy and my left boob in particular has this one hard little bump I feel in there and I am scared. I am going to call my doc and ask if lumps are norm in pregnancy.


----------



## SBB

Kc my boobs have been more lumpy, but def ask your doctor and they can check it out... 

Kel glad the other boss has been more understanding... 

Has anyone started doing pelvic floor exercises? I don't want to start wetting myself after birth!! :rofl: but it's really hard!! 

Lou great you got the pram :happydance: I am looking forward to shopping :) 

I think smile and onelildream have their scans today... Hope they've gone well :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kc lumps are normal in pregnancy, but it's worth getting it checked out to be on the safe side. :hugs: xx


----------



## kcw81

thanks guys, I hope its just normal pregnancy lumps. yes I really hope that Onelil's scan showed positive news today, and I want to hear back from Vern on hers!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Thanks kc I know you're right, I think we will do it soon! I need to have a night when I actually feel slightly sexy rather than feeling sick in a dressing gown!! I will make an effort....
> 
> Tyson your bump is lovely! That's what mine looks like if I push my belly out :haha:
> 
> Peach can you post a pic of yours please!!
> 
> Caz sorry it was a bfn, I hope the :witch: stays away...
> 
> X x x

I'll think about it... :) worried that it isn't actually a bump and just a who ate all the pies belly!!! I'm not a big girl... UK Size 12, but my belly is really big. Sure it's a lot of bloating, but fighting with the urge to diet!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I was bloated and my bump was just fat! But now it's gone hard and i think it's more or a 'proper' bump! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well I've got a bump too- but unfortunately it really IS just fat!! :rofl: 

How are you ellen? Feeling better I hope :hugs: xxx


----------



## SBB

I'm going to bed but I need scan updates!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

night suz xx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls... 

Any news on scans yet? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey chicklets xxx Im back, well ish hahaha Still feeling rotten inside but at work. God it bug knocked me for 6 i tell you!

So how are we all?? xxx


----------



## SBB

Glad you're feeling a bit better hun 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks honey xxx Hows things with you? Busy day today? x


----------



## SBB

Erm well I'm still in bed :haha: but about to get up and do some painting, determined to get our house ready as soon as possible!! 

Can't stand living next to my neighbour any longer so we HAVE to move!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehehe good for you honey! DOnt blame you, Im having a turn sat at my desk. Water just doesnt agree with me at the mo and is making me feel so sick. Grrr silly bug! x

What are the neighbours doing? I feel for you honey, I hate ours too xxx


----------



## SBB

Yuck that's no good... Hope it passes. I've started to feel really sick again :( 

My neighbour is an idiot, I actually think she must have mental health issues because she is totally crazy. We live in a gorgeous village and have ended up next to the village loonatic! 

She's a piss head, got two boyfriends, who don't know about each other. She is a piano teacher and had the loudest piano and our walls are like paper. But we made he get a new one because it was so loud all the time.

The other week we heard a scream at 3am, pissed, she'd fallen down the stairs and fallen into a mirror, smashed it and sliced her whole ear off. Now we call her van gogh! 

I actually hate her. She's always out in her garden and I cannot stand the sound of her voice, she talks so loud and repeats the same shit stories over and over again. I can't sit outside when she's there unless we put some music on. 

Sorry massive rant!! Just can't wait to move now... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Suz- she sounds awful!! Poor you! :shock:

Ellen- so glad you are starting to recover honey! :thumbup:

AFM- I am having a busy day at work and starting to get really scared of telling work tomorrow!! I am telling them a few days before my 12 week scan. I feel like I need to as I have a hen night on Saturday where we are going out all day and night in Nottingham and staying in a hotel. It's going to be so obvious when I don't drink!! We also have the final decisions being made about classes for next year being made on Friday so I feel like I need to let school know tomorrow! I'm really nervous though! I know my boss is going to have a heart attack! I have been all set up in a new classroom and everything for next year!! And we are SOOO short staffed with nobody being replaced! :nope:


----------



## SBB

Aw Lou don't worry, I'm sure they'll understand and be happy for you... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmm that was a pain in the bum. I couldnt get on for aaaaaaaaaaages!

Lou honey Im sure all will be fine and they will all be really happy for you xxx Just wait til the kids find out - That'll be a laugh Im sure hahaha

God Suz - That woman sounds like one of my clients! Sounds like she needs some help with her issues or she's going to get worse! Def get out while you can! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hey all- I've just checked on onelildream's blog and it's not great news. There was only one sac left at the scan and it still measured 5 weeks. The scan tech has told her to wait it out though. Here is her blog if anyone wants it https://howmanymonths.blogspot.com/


----------



## SBB

:cry: poor dream, I guess she just wants to know for sure and be able to move on... Hope she's ok..

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh dear, but stranger things do happen so I hope she gets the miracle she deserves. Poor honey xxx

Well 15mins left for me then home thank goodness. Feelin so icky again BUT I have just remember to book my 16weeks midwife appoinment so thats good hahaha! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls no :af: today il see what tomorrow brings il let you all no xxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

FX its a shy beany Caz xxx Hope so honey xxx


----------



## SBB

Good luck caz :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I am getting so sick of my new symptom of a constant headache!!! I have finally giving in to the taking paracetamol for it- but to be honest they are doing nothing! :dohh:

Oh well nearly home time!! Has anyone got anything nice planned for tonight? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Well tonight Loulou we shall be playing our new game of what the hell can Ellen eat that wont make her want to vomit! Hahahaha This bug has wiped my appetite to pieces and all I can face is a teeny bit of fruit and toast.

I WANT PROPER FOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahahaha

GOd the headache stage Lou - I had this too, and nope, nothing helps, Except knowing it goes go away honey ccc


----------



## babyloulou

It's driving me mad! I have hardly any patience with the kids today!! I am not normally "a shouter"- but they've had some today!! :rofl: 

Did you send an official letter to your work Ellen when you first told them you were pregnant?


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww bless you xxx LMAO at the kids tho hahahah

No i didnt, I told my manager on the quiet and she let HR know. The next stage is for us to meet enxt week and go through health and safety i the workplace and then in September I think??? We have our maternity meeting where I say YES OF COURSE IM COMING BACK!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- I'll be having that meeting too! Although I have no intention of coming back!! :lol:

I thought I read you were supposed to send an official letter stating your due date? Which you then confirm later with your MatB1 form thingy?


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh I couldnt give up work totally - Did that for 9months when we moved over here and it nearly killed me hahahah I will be reducing my hours today to 14 tho..........

No mention of me writing to them on our database but I will check with her. Midwife will prob tell me some stuff about that next week I guess.

Just had some toast with jam and it was goooooooooooood.........Then made me sick:dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no!! You really are suffering with sickness aren't you love!! :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

DH thinks its hilarious too. He keeps telling everyone, she didnt have morning sickness but she's making up for it with this bug now! Grrrrrr, idiot hahahaha

Awww yeah, we got a congrats card from all his team at work. How sweet is that! (Shhhh I blubbed!) x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's lovely!! I can't imagine that happening here! They'll all just sigh inwardly that they will be even more short-staffed! :lol:

Did anyone else write an official letter to work when they first told?


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Ladies, 
So sorry I missed a few days, my computer died :( It is still being worked on.

Scan went great, little babes had a heartbeat of 158 and is growing like a weed :)
DH couldn't come this time so he missed how big the bub is getting maybe next time.

I have to go in for my Nuchal screening in two weeks and go back to the doc for my next scan on the 28th.

Lou - So you have the dreaded headaches? ME TOO.. I'm wondering if its still caffeine withdrawl, they are unbearable at times.

Kel - I sure hope these contractions subside for you and you don't have to work 7 days a week that is CRAZY!!!!

Ellen- Hope all is well hun, you seem quiet

Suzanne- Yea hun get back on the wagon... :)

Peach - Lets see your lovely lady bump... ha!!

KC - How are ya hun?

Caz hun I reallllly hope this is your month hun!!!!

AFM no nausea .. the doctor said it may very well be a boy since I had nausea with the girls ... we'll see and it doesn't matter :)

I'm so happy to be back online.. I had major withdrawl!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Yay smile! My little man's HB was 158 early on too and then started to decrease over time...now he's right about 130-140. I'm glad your scan went well! Any piccies?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh poor lildream. My heart goes out to her. 

SOrry your headaches are ongoing... :hugs: 

I've had yet another run in with my GP.... I wrote him a letter to explain that I had now been prescribed the progesterone supplement and that my FS had suggested that my GP retest my progesterone levels and organise another scan. 

My GP phoned, obviously on the defensive and basically told me it wasn't his remit to order blood tests to check my progesterone and that he didn't have access to antenatal screening and couldn't quite see why it was him problem and why I was making such a fuss. He said that I had been referred to the antenatal clinic at the hospital and that it was their problem. I explained to him that my booking in appt wasn't until next Saturday, in 10 days time, and asked what I was supposed to do in the interim and he said go to A&E. I was so angry I can't tell you. I phoned the EPU to see if they could help, but they told me I needed a form from my GP to get a blood test done. What am I supposed to do? Why does noone seem to care that I have had 3 mc's in the last year, I had a major drop in progesterone level last week and could very possibly be at risk!! I'm going to have to go private just to get the damn blood test done. I refuse to go to A&E and use up vital resources needed for people in life threatening conditions. Grrrr.... :hissy: Aaannnnddd... breathe....


----------



## Smile4me

TySonNMe said:


> Yay smile! My little man's HB was 158 early on too and then started to decrease over time...now he's right about 130-140. I'm glad your scan went well! Any piccies?

I'm sorry Tyson hun I forgot to include you in my response
I LOVE your bump... you have NO stretch marks 
I am embarrassed to show mine since I have a ton.. he he

Oh really? thats awesome!!!! 

Yes I will post as soon as I get my computer back :( what a pain!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile, so glad that your scan went well! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay smile! Fab news honey xxx Hope hubby can go see your little one with you next time. Big booo hiss on your computer tho! Pants!

I cant wait for my midwife to tell me what bubs heartbeats like according to her.......Then I can join in the gender guessing hahahaha xxx


----------



## Smile4me

awww Peach hun I am soo sorry you are going through all of this :(
That is just awful!!! My prayers will be very strong for you hun!!!!
Can you phone the GP and talk to him personally?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Bit of fun for you girls. xx https://www.babygenderprediction.com/chinese-gender-chart.html


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile4me said:


> awww Peach hun I am soo sorry you are going through all of this :(
> That is just awful!!! My prayers will be very strong for you hun!!!!
> Can you phone the GP and talk to him personally?

I did speak to him personally... that's the problem!! Just got get over it and forget it otherwise I'm going to get my blood pressure up!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww peach honey xxx Some of these so called professionals really get on my............Well you know the rest!!!

Hey UK'ers - Blloming Marvellous is having a good sale in case you want to stock up on some clothes for cheap. I just got 1x slobbing bottoms, 1 x leggings (I plan on living in these towards to end!) A nice summery top, some babys booties that say 50%mum and 50% dad, 2 I love grandma mugs for pressis and a baby "Party" sleepsuit hehehe So cute! And all for £29!


----------



## Smile4me

Peach Blossom said:


> Bit of fun for you girls. xx https://www.babygenderprediction.com/chinese-gender-chart.html

OK maybe the pregnancy is getting to me... what does birth year mean 
and age year? Birth year of the baby?
age year of who? lol

:dohh:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Oh Verna xxx Its your age when you conceived for this chinese thingy, Ive done one before and both are saying girl...............Im thinking boy tho hahaha xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Your birth year.... age year is just today's date... or perhaps the conception date... :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

hehe mine is showing a boy...cheri22 may be right huh?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm showing girl! I have a feeling it is right! :)


----------



## babyloulou

It says girl for me too! Although I don't understand the dates is asks for either??? :shrug:

I got a few things of Blooming Marvellous the other day Ellen!! I didn't know there was about to be a sale! :dohh:

I might have to go and have another look! :blush:


----------



## SBB

I don't get those dates etc either but it says girl... :D 

Verna really glad the scan went well :hugs: 

Peach your doctor is a twat. Total twat! But you're right, you need to just move on otherwise you'll go crazy! Personally I'd make another appt with a different doc, and ask if there's one that specialises in fertility.... Then explain to them tearily how he doesn't want to help you etc.. If you get a nice doc they may just do it for you :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

I like that answer Suzanne!!!:haha:

I agree hun you should really get a second opinion... can you do that in the UK hun?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I can try, but the thing is I'm at a teaching practice, so most of the Drs I see are students under the supervision of my GP. I'm going to just pay for the blood test and be done with it. I'll be booking in next week and then I can bug the midwives!! :)


----------



## Smile4me

Thats the spirit hun
Are you still spotting/bleeding?
We gotta keep this bean :hugs:...


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys! 

yeah -peach sorry your gp is being a butthole. definitely worth it to pay for a private blood test.

Vern! great news on the scan. sorry your dh couldnt go. he will have to go for the next one. I had my nuchal last wednes and still waiting for full results!! the cool thing about the nuchal screen is how great the ultrasound machine is, its so clear and detailed compared to the one used at my docs office.

Suz, I know this was old news but your neighbor lady sounds deranged and horrendous!! YUCK!!! That would suck so bad to be invaded by her crazy drunk noises all night and her god awful voice all day!!

Ellen sorry you feel so shitty, I hope tomorrow it is passed and you can enjoy food again. DO you think it was a bug from something you ate? Could it have been the pizza hut?

Lou don't worry about how they are going to manage without you at work, they can handle it, they are professionals and can figure it out. You gotta just worry about you. You are going to be so relieved once its out in the open with them. So whats this hen night, is it with your coworker girlfriends?

Caz I am hoping for you hun!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Peach, I hate that you have to go through this...doc sounds like a complete ass!

Don't sweat it smile! My mom said she didn't get any stretch marks with me or my brother so I'm hoping those good genes were passed on to me...I cocoa butter up my belly every morning and every night! OH laughs at me, but I keep on lathering up my belly with butter!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile4me said:


> Thats the spirit hun
> Are you still spotting/bleeding?
> We gotta keep this bean :hugs:...

Thankfully since I started the progesterone supplements it's all stopped! So that is a good sign! I know in my heart of hearts that everything is ok... Just wish that there weren't huge arses out there in the world!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- yes it's a BIG hen night with the girls from work. We are going at lunchtime on Saturday- going for a 'boozy' picnic in the day at Nottingham Castle- then a 'boozy' night out to Bistro Live- then a night in a hotel!! None of this stuff sounds fun sober! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

kcw81 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> yeah -peach sorry your gp is being a butthole. definitely worth it to pay for a private blood test.
> 
> Vern! great news on the scan. sorry your dh couldnt go. he will have to go for the next one. I had my nuchal last wednes and still waiting for full results!! the cool thing about the nuchal screen is how great the ultrasound machine is, its so clear and detailed compared to the one used at my docs office.
> 
> Suz, I know this was old news but your neighbor lady sounds deranged and horrendous!! YUCK!!! That would suck so bad to be invaded by her crazy drunk noises all night and her god awful voice all day!!
> 
> Ellen sorry you feel so shitty, I hope tomorrow it is passed and you can enjoy food again. DO you think it was a bug from something you ate? Could it have been the pizza hut?
> 
> Lou don't worry about how they are going to manage without you at work, they can handle it, they are professionals and can figure it out. You gotta just worry about you. You are going to be so relieved once its out in the open with them. So whats this hen night, is it with your coworker girlfriends?
> 
> Caz I am hoping for you hun!!

Did your DH go with you to the nuchal? I am thrilled to have mine come with me, this is the first time I am having to have one of these done.


Question for all the ladies at the stages you are at, how much weight have you gained?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Oh bless you Lou! I'll come keep you sober company! Everyone will start fawing over you when they've had a few, you are aware of that hahaha!

Casey - Cant have been the hut (mmmmm) cos DH is totally fine, but lots of other people (who I havent been in contact with might I add!) have had it too.........Grrrrrr! x

Tyson - I think its your fab genes cos coco butter from ov has done NAFF ALL for me hahahaha Bring on the silver love lines (gulp!)x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I wish you could come Ellen! I need someone else sober there! They're all gonna be drunk by early afternoon! :lol:

My mum never got stretch marks either- but I don't hold out much hope for myself as I already have a few on my hips and thighs from a height growth spurt in my teens! They are barely visible at all but I think it means I'm probably prone to them :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

Vern my DH did not go since the appt was over two hours with 1 hour of genetic counseling since I am going to be 35 when baby arrives, and 1 hour for scan and bloods. He had to work and couldnt possibly take that long off. I was a nervous wreck so I am kind of glad he wasn't there because it wasn't really enjoyable at the time!! nervous nelly thats me.

Lou it will still be fun to go and not drink right? you can have a kick watching all the girls get really silly and embarrassing!! and then taunt them with their bad behavior the next day!

well I am glad it wasnt pizza hut Ellen, we don't need to have any issues with the hut.


----------



## babyloulou

Hmmm it could still be fun- but only if I can wake up a bit before Saturday! :lol:

I can't wait for my next scan on Tuesday!! So excited! :dance:


----------



## Smile4me

OK i have a good laugh for you ladies... 
recap- I have four girls .... 15,11,9, & 7
donated everything I had to help a friends sister who had lukemia expecting that DH and I would want a child of our own so I knew what we were in for as far as buying all new right....
My sister sends me an email literally two minutes ago asking me if I would like to buy her playpen for $20.00???????????? 
The same sister I "donated" my maternity clothes to without asking for a penny and would never even think of asking for anything... shes' my SISTER!!
I ever so gently respond back politely that I am looking at a playyard with a built in bassinette that go for like $180ish that it will have dual purposes blah blah blah and she responds back and says well I didn't think asking $20 was too much?????????

I'm slightly insulted to be honest.... I'm her sister... why would she charge me for anything, no matter how much it is.... WTF?

I dont think i am overreacting, I am just speechless...


----------



## kcw81

wow vern, what a biotch!! is this is your older sister you mentioned before?


----------



## Smile4me

oh yes that would be the one!!


----------



## kcw81

ughhh. I just don't get her. isn't she embarrassed to ask you for $20 for it? doesn't she realize how cheap that makes her look?


----------



## Smile4me

LOL thats exactly what DH and I thought.... how cheap!
Oh well... can't choose em now can you?

How much weight have you gained Casey? I'm up four pounds,,, I think only two since I got my BFP but four since I started clomid.


----------



## kcw81

oh I think maybe 2 lbs since BFP... I am not sure. I have been eating soo much but I have been exercising a lot too. I gained a little weight just during ttc though because I stopped dieting so much!!


----------



## Smile4me

I need to excercise but I am sooo darn tired all of the time :(
Plus, I know it sounds dumb but I didn't want to risk losing the baby by excercise...:blush:


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- I am the same- while TTCing I was swimming 4 times a week and going on two/three hour dog walks on Saturdays and Sundays. Since my BFP I have done nothing at all! I am so tired I can't face even walking the dogs or even cooking- OH is doing it all at the moment!


----------



## Rudeollie

Doesnt sound dumb at all Verna! Im the same, Ive only just started doing very very light band and ball work. I struggle walking at a normal speed cos it gives me a stitch type pain!

BTW - Your sister is seriousuly loco honey! Honestly, what planet does she live on! xxx

Just making leek and potatoe soup to see if that can be digested! Hahaha FX girls xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah- sorry forgot to mention your sister! That is absolutely crazy!! I would just laugh out loud uncontrollably next time she tries to sell you something!! :lol: That'll show her what you think without having a go at her! :rofl:

Ooo I love Leek and Potato soup Ellen!! Especially homemade! Yum! I'm having homemade veggie chilli with homemade spicy wedges!! I am almost drooling smelling it! :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep homemade it is Lou. It was a toss up between that and parsnip and parmesan..........I thought spuds would be a bit more basic for upset tums!


----------



## babyloulou

OOoooo Parsnip and Parmesan!! That's sounds soooo delicious!! I absolutely love homemade soups! I have one of the Covent Garden recipe books- it has some lovely ones in! Are yours from recipe? Or do you make 'em up?


----------



## Smile4me

oh ladies thank you and the food sounds delightful!

I've had a fiber bar, some fruit and a soft pretzel all day... nothing sounds good :(

DH is also doing everything Lou - the cooking, laundry, etc. I managed to vacuum and clean the house over the weekend which was Great but I'm so tired right around 1pm I'm duped!!! Right now I'm sitting at my desk thinking about how I can't wait to go home and take a nap... lol


----------



## babyloulou

I know Verna- I feel so guilty as I am coming home and doing nothing at all!! But OH says "I don't mind- you're busy growing a baby!" :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile I too can't work out what I want to eat. DH is making mr plain spaghetti with butter and cheese... Only thing that doesn't turn my stomach thinking about it. 

Your sister is bonkers... You don't ask family to pay for things like that... Its what having siblings with older children are for!!

I've bought a yoga for pregnancy and pilates for pregnancy DVD but won't be starting them til I'm safely out of the danger zone. 

Gosh, I'm knackered tonight! The argument with my gp really took it out of me!


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! I was afraid too at first of working out and jogging for fear of a MC, but my doc said it was fine as long as I took it easy. So I just go slow, which is all I can do anyway because I get winded so much faster than before. Luckily it so far it has been A-okay to workout for me. If I had bleeding or cramping and such I would not do it though.

I have to say I choose Lous house tonight for dinner. Sorry Ellen. I think that spicy chili and wedges sounds DELISH. 

I really think your fatigue will pass once you get to about 11 or 12 weeks, it did for me and also, I read it in a book that you are supposed to feel more energized as you approach 2nd tri. I hope thats what happens for you.


----------



## Smile4me

Lous House? hmmm 
I just want something spicy....


----------



## babyloulou

It was delicious girls!! Absolutely divine!! Wedges were baked with chilli and garlic and olive oil, the chilli was made with Quorn (veggie mince for you US'ers)- it was lovely!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Im afraid Im not into spicy stuff at all, well food wise that is LOL! 

Lou - Both soups, wel in fact any I make are from taste really. The onyl one I ever took from a book was one that was good for pcos and it was HORRID! hahahaa I could give Covent Gardens ones a go tho yummy!
x


----------



## babyloulou

Rudeollie said:


> Hahaha Im afraid Im not into spicy stuff at all, well food wise that is LOL!
> x

:thumbup: :rofl: :thumbup:

As for soups- there are delicious ones in that book (although I always change recipes slightly as I taste as I go along)- one is Roast Red Pepper and Tomato- it's really tasty!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh that sounds nice Lou - I shall have to google that and make it for DH!


----------



## babyloulou

I'll post it on here for you out the Covent Garden book if you like?? It does tell you to use the homemade stock too (there's a vegetable stock recipe in the book)- which I did- but I'm sure it would still be nice with packet stock!


----------



## SBB

Mmmm lots of food talk! We had pizza express pizza with red onion and spicy little peppers... Was going to do spicy potato and sweet potato wedges but will do that tomorrow night... My oh makes a great quorn chilli too...

Smile your sis is crazy! Don't know what to suggest really...

I thought I'd put on 4lbs but actually have weighed myself the last few mornings and it's more like 2lbs :) but I wasn't at my slimmest when I got my bfp... We go for half hour walks just around the fields in our village, just gentle exercise nothing to strenuous! 

I really want a glass of red wine :(


----------



## SBB

Oh and as for the tiredness going as you go into 2nd tri - nope. Not for me anyway :( I feel more tired now and really sick too when I was feeling better :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I'm with you there Suz!!! I would love a glass!! Even worse- I enter a lot of competitions and had a prizewin through the door this afternoon- a box of white wine!!! :cry:

On a brighter note though I had a letter yesterday to say I have won an overnight stay in a 5* hotel in London with tickets to Legally Blonde the musical for 4 people! :thumbup: Oh and travel expenses for four included too!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

How will you decide which of us to take? :rofl: 

That's pretty cool though! Not the wine that's no good! Save it for after bubs comes! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Lou! what do you mean you enter a lot of competitions? you just sign up for random contests all the time and win some? That is soo funny! Your chili sounds fab and I want some shipped to me asap. and the spicy wedges. you should open up a new diner called Lou's House. I also want your roasted red pepper soup. mmmm.

Suz that Sucks about you not getting over the tired and sick feeling in 2nd tri!! not fair!! maybe in a couple weeks you will and you are just a late bloomer.


----------



## Smile4me

NICE Lou!!!

Suzanne seriously 2 pounds in 15 weeks???
not your slimmest... helllooo you look awful slim in your photos sweets.

I feel like a cow now... 2 pounds in 8 weeks UGH!


----------



## babyloulou

I enter online ones. I use moneysavingexpert.com- there is a competition forum on there where people post competitions that are on various websites- you just click the links and fill in your details. This latest win was from More Magazine. I won a mountain bike a couple of years ago from visitscotland.com and a laptop from tesco.com. Then lots of various small prizes- this London one is the first biggy for a while!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah exactly Suz hahahah Do we draw lots for a place with Lou in London?!??!?!?!

And I agree on the 2nd tri LIES! Im knackered all the time! Hahaha

Lou I would love that receipe please? You can PM me it or email it me infact! Oh and stock, DH is a nerb and makes differnt ones and freezes them in ice cubes trays! Bless my little geordie Jamie Oliver (minus the lissssp!) xz


----------



## babyloulou

OK- I'll send you the stock and recipe list and you can tell me what you want xx


----------



## SBB

Smile I am slim in those pics, it was after a very stressful time when I'd lost a stone (14lbs) and I was too thin! I am about a uk size 10 normally, which is a us6?? Lol I'm slim anyway just not at my slimmest when I got my bfp! 

I think I put on the 2lb early and it just hasn't changed since then... 

Lou i might start entering some comps! 

Yep kc I'm hoping the next couple of weeks I'm going to feel better... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks honey xxx 

Right - Think Im to bed now cos am knackered! Got the washer repair man coming tomorrow and then my hairdresser - I LOVE it now she's left the salon and comes to me hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

We have all the Year 6's coming up from the Primary and Junior Schools tomorrow for visit day! All the little rugrats that will be coming up in September- tomorrow's gonna kill me! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

good luck with the rugrats lou! night ellen, have fun getting your hair did tomorrow! 
vern I bet you will slow down on the poundage for the rest of the 1st tri, esp if you keep eating that 35 calorie bread all day!


----------



## babyloulou

I've put 3 pound on since the BFP xx


----------



## NurseKel

Dang girls, you all make me feel like a fatty! LOL I went in for my 28 week appt today and I am up to a total of 14 pounds gained. Grrr! The news was good in the sense that the doctor says I only have a 2% chance of having the baby within the next 2 weeks. He is not going to put me on the Brethine because he feels the side effects would be worse to cope with than the contractions. He didn't seem as concerned as the hospital which made me feel much more reassured. I will be on weekly appts from now on though as far as I know.
Verna, your sister is a big ol hussy. Don't you just love relatives..? I say that with much sarcasm. 
I feel horrible for One lil. I can't imagine going through that and I hope for the best for her.
Ellen, you're evil as I absolutely LOVE soups and you are making me soooo hungry! 
Caz, fingers still crossed.
Peach, so sorry you had the fight with your GP. Doctors are such pains much of the time.
Casey, you are a stud for exercising. I am so tired and get short of breath so easy I can't hardly even walk around outside much. Which here the 100 degree weather doesn't help either.
Suz and Lou lou, hope you girls are doing well.


----------



## SBB

Lol kel you are a lot further on than us and I'll be happy with 14lbs at 28 weeks! Apparently after 20 weeks is when it starts to really go on.... 

Glad the doc has reassured you a bit :) 

I'm off to sleep now night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

You're tiny anyway Kel!! :hugs:

I'm off to bed too- night everyone :hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Good night girls.


----------



## kcw81

Kel - I am glad you have such a low risk of preterm labor! 14 lbs doesn't sound that bad - that gives you room to gain 16 more pounds for the rest of the pregnancy to stay within a 30lb gain, which is considered normal right?


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Casey! I think my range is 25-30 pounds so I do have room to grow so to speak. LOL I only gained 17 total with my DD so I figure I will definitely surpass that with so long to go. Yes, I am so glad that the OB reassured me today he still says I need to rest most importantly so I am trying but it is so hard when there is so much I want to get done. 
So, what's been going on in your neck of the woods?


----------



## kcw81

kel - sorry I missed your post! I just left the computer on and went out! I have been just fretting over my results I am supposed to get this week, you know that and so I won't mention it anymore!! But I can't wait till after that so I can really really get excited!


----------



## NurseKel

I can totally sympathize. I got really nervous over mine too and didn't even know why. DH and I have no history of problems but I think I just let the doctor scare me with the whole over 35 thing. Looking back I think why was I nervous but when you're in that moment it's hard not to worry. do you know yet when you're getting them?


----------



## kcw81

I will be getting them tomorrow!!


----------



## babyloulou

Kel- so glad you have been deemed low risk- that is fantastic news!! :dance:

Casey- have you had your results yet honey? I'm sure it will all be fine :hugs:

How is everyone else this morning? 

AFM- I have told work. My boss was lovely. She hugged me and said congrats- and even got a tear in her eye! I emailed the Headmaster and he said congrats by email. So it's all good- the news is slowly filtering through the department now! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay! Thats great news Lou! Well done! xxx Now you can just sit back an enjoy being preggers!

Im shopping, again, online, oooops! Hahahaha Just trying to see if I can get the Closer to Nature Bottle Set for the same price you did Lou hahaha So far Ive found it at £49 reduced from £129...............But I want it for your price hahahaha

DH has DEMANDED we go order the pram this weekend too, so I think we're going to do just that! Wont come in stock until September tho cos of the high demand but I dont mind. Think even when it comes in we'll keep it there (after going to have a little peek! Eeee!) x

Yes Kel - FAB NEWS ! You must be so uber relieved xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Bloody hell, having said I am spending no money on maternity clothes, I have filled up my basket on asos.com and its well over £100!! 

Agh! They have got some nice stuff though, a couple of nice coats for winter bumps! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Maternity always comes to get you soon enough Suz!

Totally forgot they do maternity now dont they? DOH!!!!!!!!!! I bought some blinking pumps from there only last week grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## SBB

I just spent £138!!!! But I'll prob send most of it back :haha: it's free delivery and free returns so it's ok... honest :D 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me so i think i o on cd16 all natural this month xxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry Caz :hugs: Do you know what your next steps are now? Will you try gondotrophin? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww sh*t Caz Im sorry honey pie xxx What way you going to go this cycle?? Clomid or au natural?

Suz hehehe Your a spending loon today arent you! SO what've you bought then...To send back????


----------



## SBB

Aw sorry Caz :hugs: 

Ok Ollie I'll show you: 

I got this coat which I think is quite a bargain https://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Mate...ed-Swing-Coat/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=733538

This dress which I've just realised says it's a top!! And I'm not too sure about anyway.. https://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Mate...rt-Floral-Top/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=870065

Cardigan which is quite cheap, but a bit pointless! But coral colour suits me :D https://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Mate...Drop-Cardigan/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=867606

This dress in black, I always think grey knit like that shows every lump and bump! Good winter dress though https://www.asos.com/Mamalicious/Ma...il-Knit-Dress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=882133

This dress in cream although I'm sure this one will be going back! https://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Maternity-Piped-Pleat-Bib-Smock-Dress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=822031

This top which will def go back as I don't even have any maternity bottoms to go with it!! https://www.asos.com/Mamalicious/Mamalicious-Woven-Top/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=827304

Love maxi dresses https://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Mate...t-Maxi-Dress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1077914 Hope it's long enough, it says the model is 5'10 size 10 which is same as me, and it looks long but last time the dress I got was way too short!! 

And that's it :haha: I'm going to try it all on with a jumper stuffed up the top!! 

I tried to get stuff on blooming marvellous yesterday but everything in my size kept selling out as I was looking at it :( they had quite a nice nightie though for only £5 which I thought would be good for giving birth! At £5 when it gets covered in blood it doesn't really matter!! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I bought a few things on bloomin marvellous yesterday and a few bits on Mamas and Papas (sale of course!). Must try not to spend too much... must try not to spend too much... :) :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh I like those things Suz! Very nice. Loving the jumper up the front thing too hahaha!

And I saw that nightie and thought the same thing. Then frightened myself thinking about blood and decided to wait a bit longer hahahaha


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Aw sorry Caz :hugs:
> 
> Ok Ollie I'll show you:
> 
> I got this coat which I think is quite a bargain https://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Mate...ed-Swing-Coat/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=733538
> 
> This dress which I've just realised says it's a top!! And I'm not too sure about anyway.. https://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Mate...rt-Floral-Top/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=870065
> 
> Cardigan which is quite cheap, but a bit pointless! But coral colour suits me :D https://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Mate...Drop-Cardigan/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=867606
> 
> This dress in black, I always think grey knit like that shows every lump and bump! Good winter dress though https://www.asos.com/Mamalicious/Ma...il-Knit-Dress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=882133
> 
> This dress in cream although I'm sure this one will be going back! https://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Maternity-Piped-Pleat-Bib-Smock-Dress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=822031
> 
> This top which will def go back as I don't even have any maternity bottoms to go with it!! https://www.asos.com/Mamalicious/Mamalicious-Woven-Top/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=827304
> 
> Love maxi dresses https://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Mate...t-Maxi-Dress/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1077914 Hope it's long enough, it says the model is 5'10 size 10 which is same as me, and it looks long but last time the dress I got was way too short!!
> 
> And that's it :haha: I'm going to try it all on with a jumper stuffed up the top!!
> 
> I tried to get stuff on blooming marvellous yesterday but everything in my size kept selling out as I was looking at it :( they had quite a nice nightie though for only £5 which I thought would be good for giving birth! At £5 when it gets covered in blood it doesn't really matter!!
> 
> x x x

I LOVE all of your choices!! Maxi dress and cream dress especially! Really fighting hard not to copy you!! :)


----------



## TySonNMe

wow, I have gained a lot of weight compared to you all. Almost 17 pounds and still half way to go...:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Rudeollie

Tyson in 6 weeks Im pretty sure I'll have put on the same as you honey so dont be upset! xxx I couldnt tell you what Ive put on for sure cos I never weigh myself but Ive stayed the same weight for the last 6 weeks until this week where Ive put on a lb!

MY hubbys told me he's going to turn into a feeder in a few month with me anyhoo so Im sure I'll win the fattest pregnant woman in the thread award hehehehe xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I don't dare weigh myself! Too scared!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Nice choice of clothes there Suz. I like the coat, the pink top and the cream dress best xx


----------



## Smile4me

:sleep: Good Morning ladies :)
Looks like we have some major shopping sprees going on NICE!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I copied you last night Ellen and ordered a few more things from Blooming Marvellous! A couple of baby sleep suits, a few cotton hats and an "I love Daddy" babygrow :flower:


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww I saw that one Lou. I was tempted to get it but my friend got me one for mummy and one for daddy!

Well had me hair cut and it looks all sleek and shiny again. Myhairs been wrecked alive by this baby. SO dry! AND my hairdresser is ttc - Ive to email her all the wonderful tips I have collected over the last 2.5years! Hahahah I told her it'll be a loooooooong email! hahaha x


----------



## Smile4me

I'm digging these three gender neutral....

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3420746

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4043722

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3156651


----------



## kcw81

Hi all! 
Vern I like those strollers! Like the neutral color too.
Suz you are a shopaholic! I got a kick off reading your explanations for each item was like, well this will probably go back... I liked the dresses - esp the maxi dress and I thought the floral tunic/dress/shirt thing was a pretty pattern but weird how it accentuates the boobs?
Lou that is sooo great you told them and the HM had a tear in her eye! thats wonderful! you prob feel like a loads lifted. 
Tyson you still have room left to gain another 13 lbs if you are shooting for a total of 30 so don't worry!
Ellen you cut off your hair? how short is it? 

Yeah I get my nt results sometime today. I am nervous because well even if the results are good, I know that I failed to inform them of everything when I went in initially. They asked me all about my family history, but they didn't ask me about my extended family, and I found out from my DH he has a second cousin with Downs.... So now I guess when they call I am going to have to find out what they say my risk is but then I need to tell them this fact and see how that changed things. I am scared.


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Awww sh*t Caz Im sorry honey pie xxx What way you going to go this cycle?? Clomid or au natural?
> 
> Suz hehehe Your a spending loon today arent you! SO what've you bought then...To send back????

natural hun looking forward to it tbh i think the clomid has done something to my lining because i have to losses off it xxx


----------



## Smile4me

awww Caz hun I'm so sorry :( BOOOOO!!!!!

Suzanne.. yea love the clothing hun

KC - Don't be nervous hun ... I have mine on August 5th.... I'm kind of looking forward to the in depth scan tbh :)



YAY Lou so happy you told the school... what a load off.. now they won't think you're gaining a beer belly ...lol

Ellen- I need my hair cut sooooo bad I'm going this weekend

Tyson hun you look great no need to fret you don't have an ounce of body fat ;-/

Peach how are you feeling sweetie?

oh and Kel seriously a fatty you are at 28 weeks and only 14 pounds?
Um lets see here i gained 25 with my first 60 with the twins, 30 with the third, 25 with the fourth and well 35 with my last so this ol bods been through a lot of weight gain/ weight loss... my fear is now that I am 35 it will be harder to get it off :( I'm sceeeered!


----------



## SBB

Smile I like the last one :D 

Peach do some copying, free delivery and returns so why not!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

[Ellen you cut off your hair? how short is it? 

Yeah I get my nt results sometime today. I am nervous because well even if the results are good, I know that I failed to inform them of everything when I went in initially. They asked me all about my family history, but they didn't ask me about my extended family, and I found out from my DH he has a second cousin with Downs.... So now I guess when they call I am going to have to find out what they say my risk is but then I need to tell them this fact and see how that changed things. I am scared.[/QUOTE]

Dont worry Casey Ive not gone mega short. Its about an inch off my shoulders which, is where it normally is but Ive not had it done since.............OV! Hahahaha

Please dont be worrying too much about the family history with downs. My cousins SIL had a downs baby( Johanna!), and then went on to have two other children..............I will have everything crossed that all this worry is for nothing my love xxx


----------



## SBB

Kc I will keep you informed with all my shopping and provide explanations for your amusement!! :D 
Don't worry about your results, I'm sure they're going to be fine. I hope they will be reassuring for you cos I know you are really worried about it... 

I sooo need a hair cut! It's so long! I don't think I've been to a hairdresser for about 2 years! My sis did cut it for me a while ago. She'd never cut hair before! But it's so long you can't really go wrong! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Keeping on the shopping topic I have got home to two big packages- my first order from Blooming Marvellous and an order from Asda Maternity. I've got some vests, a wrap around cardi and some leggings from B.M. Then 2 shirt dresses, 2 more vests and more leggings from Asda :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo whoo great news Lou! That means my BM package will be arriving tomorrow, along with my John Lewis crib! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! x

Dang nab it - AGAIN forgot about george! Grrrr xxx


----------



## babyloulou

His was the first lot of BM stuff that I ordered at the beginning of the week though- not the stuff from yesterday. The baby stuff hasn't come yet- although delivery is obviously pretty quick! 

As for the hair my roots are terrible! I'm trying to hold off til the 2nd trimester though befre booking in! I'm thinking of growing my hair again too- haven't had it long for ages!


----------



## Smile4me

well hun the prenates will absolutely help with the growth, mine is growing like weeds,
along with the nails.


----------



## babyloulou

My nails are terrible! They've gone so brittle since Ive been pregnant! They used to be lovely! My hair has gone really dry too like Ellens! :cry:


----------



## Rudeollie

Isnt it wierd how similar and different we all are??? My hairs buggered, my normal spot free skin is spotty but my normally brittle nails are long and lush! What the hecks that all about!

Yeah BM is VERY fast delivery! I was glad of that when I first got pregnant and desperatley needed some of their sleep bras. The came in 2 days! Oh the joy!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Smile4me

I understand... my hair is really dry too... I kept thinking it is because I haven't taken the time to get it styled in forever! 

I found this interesting tidbit
https://ezinearticles.com/?A-Guide-For-Pregnancy-Induced-Dry-Hair&id=1112938
https://beauty.tips.net/Pages/T004640_Dry_Hair_and_Pregnancy.html

I keep hearing about coconut milk... I think I'm going to buy this product, I believe Loreal has one its a bit pricy but worth it i guess if it gives some shine back.
At least we can give it a try... there's an indian market by my house that I go to when I need coconut milk for an awesome Pork Thai curry ...mmm


----------



## Peach Blossom

caz & bob said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> natural hun looking forward to it tbh i think the clomid has done something to my lining because i have to losses off it xxx

They shouldn't prescribe you more than 6 rounds of Clomid as it isn't licensed for more than that. Apart from the fact that it becomes less effective with each use, prolonged use can cause uterine cancer adn bone problems. They should move you to Gondotrophin next. 

So sorry that you've had 2 losses on the Clomid. I had one on my 5th round. I don't think that it is the Clomid that has done something to your lining, but have you been tested for clotting disorders etc? The cause of my mcs was an autoimmune disorder called lupus anticoagulant which attacks the developing placenta. I've been on heparin and aspirin since week5 and now progesterone and things seem to be going ok now. I hope that you get some answers and that you are successful on your next cycle. I have to say that the old saying of relaxing really did help me! Try and go away around ovulation. :hug: :hug:


----------



## caz & bob

Peach Blossom said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> natural hun looking forward to it tbh i think the clomid has done something to my lining because i have to losses off it xxx
> 
> They shouldn't prescribe you more than 6 rounds of Clomid as it isn't licensed for more than that. Apart from the fact that it becomes less effective with each use, prolonged use can cause uterine cancer adn bone problems. They should move you to Gondotrophin next.
> 
> So sorry that you've had 2 losses on the Clomid. I had one on my 5th round. I don't think that it is the Clomid that has done something to your lining, but have you been tested for clotting disorders etc? The cause of my mcs was an autoimmune disorder called lupus anticoagulant which attacks the developing placenta. I've been on heparin and aspirin since week5 and now progesterone and things seem to be going ok now. I hope that you get some answers and that you are successful on your next cycle. I have to say that the old saying of relaxing really did help me! Try and go away around ovulation. :hug: :hug:Click to expand...

thats all he give me was 6 month so if i go back im going to ask him for something else fermar are something and test me to see what the matter is xxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

caz & bob said:


> [
> 
> thats all he give me was 6 month so if i go back im going to ask him for something else fermar are something and test me to see what the matter is xxxxxx

Ask to be referred to Mr. Rai at St. Mary's in London, if you're in this part of the world for investigations in to rmc. He was great and I felt in very safe hands with him! Good luck honey! :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

I got given 6months of clomid and was told they'd give me another 6months of a higher dose after and so on and so on until I wanted to try iui and ivf. As for the cancer thing,I was told by my FS any amount of any fertilty drugs can cause it unfortunately, but hey so can walking down the street at the moment!

Uncles just got diagnosed, and like dad, they dont think he'll be worth tryin treatment........x

I honest to god could start the I hate cancer club xxx


----------



## caz & bob

Peach Blossom said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> [
> 
> thats all he give me was 6 month so if i go back im going to ask him for something else fermar are something and test me to see what the matter is xxxxxx
> 
> Ask to be referred to Mr. Rai at St. Mary's in London, if you're in this part of the world for investigations in to rmc. He was great and I felt in very safe hands with him! Good luck honey! :hugs:Click to expand...

aw not in london hun im in st helens i go liverpool woman xxxxx


----------



## kcw81

hey everyone I just got my NT results and I am soooooo HAPPYYY!!!!:happydance::happydance:
I got a 1 in 210 initially based on my age, but with my bloods and U/S it raised it to 1 in 6300 for downs and 1 in 10,000 for trisonomy!!! And I told her about my DH second cousin and she said that was way too distant and it didn't matter!!
I am so happy, I told the lady who gave me the results that I loved her!! I was just like, I am sorry Wendy but I want to tell you I LOVE you for telling me this news!! She laughed. Thanks for being there for me guys and dealing with my neurosis!!

:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no- so sorry about your uncle Ellen! That's so sad :hugs:

Peach- like Ellen I was given 9 rounds all together! It worked on my 4th round and I had another 4 rounds of 100 left. My FS said I got have another few months on 150mg if needed after that- so that would have been about 12 months on clomid xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Casey!!!! :dance: :thumbup: :dance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou xxx

Aww Casey honey, your news has put a lovely big smile on my ickle sad face xxx BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Kc so pleased for you!! You can now relax and enjoy being a preggo!

Loulou and Ellen, I was under the care of Mr. Lavery at the Hammersmith Hospital IVF dept. He was the one who told me about the license and the problems of prolonged use. Luckily none of us needed to do more than 6 though!!

Ellen, sorry to hear about your uncle. :hugs: 

Had another wonderful session with Gowri Motha today. Creative healing massage and sacro cranial treatment... was so relaxing and melted away the stresses of this week!


----------



## kcw81

Ellen I will be vice president of the i hate cancer club!


----------



## Smile4me

awww Ellen hun I'm so sorry :( UGH! that stinks
Cancer and heart attacks run in our family :wacko: Hate it all!!!!:growlmad:

KC- Great news hun ... see all the worrying for nutten.. YAY!!!!:hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Great news KC! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Yay kc that's great news, so funny you told the woman you love her!! :rofl: 

Sorry about your uncle Ellen :( 

Speaking of quick delivery the asos stuff i ordered today will be here tomorrow :D 

I have midwife appt though songope I don't miss it! 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! Sounds like everyone is having a shop a thon on here today. LOL 
Caz, I am so sorry that AF showed for you. Good luck with continuing and hopefully you will get some answers.
Ellen, sorry about your uncle hun. Being in the nursing field I am definitely a lead hater against Cancer as well. It just seems to be such a rough road for the patient and the family to have to go down.
Peach, these sessions sound absolutely fab! I could use with some massage and relaxation myself. 
Lou, great news about work! That is too cute that your boss teared up.
Suz, some fantastic choices on the clothing. You will be the best dressed preggo woman ever! Me, I just run around in baggy scrubs all week long....eeekkk.
Casey.....woman! See, we all told you there was nothing to worry about. You know I'm picking on you of course b/c we all get a little neurotic at times during this wonderful journey. Congrats! I am so relieved and happy for you.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls were will i get this from Isoflavones thinking of trying it what do you think and can you get it in a powder xxx


----------



## babyloulou

You can get it in capsules from Holland and Barrett Caz xxx


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> You can get it in capsules from Holland and Barrett Caz xxx

i dont like taking capsules hun do they do it in powder do you no hun xxxx


----------



## SBB

Caz not sure about powder but I think you can get it most places, including supermarkets x x x


----------



## babyloulou

They're soft shell capsules so you should be able to just tip the powder out x


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Kel and everyone else for the good words! I really appreciate our little group.


----------



## NurseKel

Anytime girl! I am just so happy that your results turned out so well. No more stressing!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello everyone...just dropping by to check on you ladies. I hope everyone is well and all your little beans are growing kicking the crap out of you all. LOL

I am off to the doc tomorrow and praying for some answers to why I can't carry. I am gonna test in the morning and kinda hoping for a BFP so maybe he can just give me something to help carry. Big dreaming I am. HAHA I really hope I can join you all soon. He did mention at my last appt maybe giving me clomid again..I was on 100mg before for 7 cycles and I am not sure I want to take it again. Any other suggestions?? Thanks ladies. Have a blessed evening.


----------



## kcw81

reedsgirl, good to hear from you! hope your bfp comes so you don't have to deal with any more clomid! I am sure the doc can think of something to help your beanie stick this time!!

I don't have any suggestions for whether you should take clomid again or not, I know taking it too long thins the uterine lining, which makes it harder to carry the bean. how long a break have you had?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kcw I haven't been on clomid since Jan this year. and it was 100mg on cd 3-7. My doc didn't monitor anything at all so I am not even sure if it did what is was suppose to..


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there honey! I think Clomid is a great drug obviously but I don't think I would ever take it without some monitoring. I want you to get your BFP so badly but I don't want you to have another heart break either. I really want the doctors to find out why you are miscarrying so much. You know I always have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Kel. I am seeing a totally new doctor and he is great so far. He really listened to me at my first appt and started testing right away. I do not think that clomid is the answer unless we know why the bean won't stick so I will not agree to any kind of drug to help me get pregnant unless we can also figure out how to make it a sticky one. 
Btw how are you feeling??


----------



## NurseKel

I think that is a great approach babe. I am so glad you found a new doctor that is really listening to you because we need a mega sticky bean! I am doing ok. Still having frequent contractions but they say that will be the norm for me until delivery. It just makes for very uncomfortable days. Lol.


----------



## SBB

Hey reedsgirl :wave: good luck with the doctor today... 

You could try soy isoflavones? They are dubbed 'natures clomid' but they come without most of the horrid side effects... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Reeds xxx Good to see you honey. Hope you get some direction forward from your docs appointment. xxx

Hope everyone is doing ok today. Im cross cos BM have emailed saying 2 of my things are out of stock, ONE was a DH pressie for his bday next month........xxx


----------



## SBB

Oh no ollie, will you get it in time? 

My asos delivery is coming between 11.12-12.12 (yes really!) and my midwife appt is at 1045! Hopefully oh will be home at 11 today so he can wait for it! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

No they are totally out of them, not getting them back in etc etc.............Dang nab it!!!!!

Oh gosh - Typical hey! I hope they manage to drop it off for you.........Not as if they can leave it with your barmcake neighbour is it!

Ooh your 16week check hey??/ Take notes, I want to know what to expect! Hahahaha Think its a in out job, so Ive been informed! xxx


----------



## SBB

Oh no that's a shame ollie. Why do places sell things they don't have?! 

Yep will let you know about appt, I think it will be quite quick too... 

My neighbour would refuse to take deliveries for us now I think, and I'd take hers, stamp on them then throw them in the road for cars to run over :haha: is that a bit harsh?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Suzanne- sounds perfectly justified to me!! :rofl:

Yes let us know what happens at your appointment :hugs:

Reedsgirl- I agree with the comments about trying Soy Isoflavones until you can see your FS. I'm glad you've got yourself a better doctor xxx

Ellen- Oh no!! What is it that is out of stock? Anything you can order from anywhere else?

AFM- my bloody cold is coming back again! Grrrrrr!


----------



## Rudeollie

SBB said:


> Oh no that's a shame ollie. Why do places sell things they don't have?!
> 
> Yep will let you know about appt, I think it will be quite quick too...
> 
> My neighbour would refuse to take deliveries for us now I think, and I'd take hers, stamp on them then throw them in the road for cars to run over :haha: is that a bit harsh?!
> 
> X x x

 :haha::haha::haha::haha: Almost peed my pants there Suz! Hahaha

Lou - Sprry your cold coming back. Why cant we have SUPER immune systems when preggers and not sh*tty ones!

The item was a DAD mousemat, so Im sure I can get it somewhere else - It was a braging tho. Oh and they dont have the joggers in either :growlmad:


----------



## babyloulou

That's rubbish!! They need to get a quicker system that updates quickly when things sell out! How annoying!


----------



## SBB

Appointment was pretty quick, she listened to the heartbeat and tested my wee which had white blood cells in which can be a uti so she's sending it for testing and I've got to drink lots of cranberry juice! 
I go back in 9 weeks... 
I will update on my asos shopping later but I'm keeping half of it!


----------



## babyloulou

That sounds like a nice quick appointment Suz!! Glad you like your clothes too! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Grrrr hope youve not got a UTI Suz, but if you have cranberry will sort you out good and proper. Im pretty certain something will show in mine next week, just to add another pain in my arse hahahaha


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good morning ladies I hope all is well :) I'm extremely :sleep: this morning


----------



## SBB

Wow it is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo HOT!!! 

Hey caz :wave: 

Smile I'm tired too, I might have a nap cos we're off to watch cricket later, I have zero interest in cricket but it's in out village and there's a beer tent and BBQ - not that either are any good for a pregnant vegetarian :haha: but still should be fun! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

HA that's all i really want... bbq hot dogs??? Not sure why I dont even relish the though of hot dogs??
Cricket? eh My dh likes it and well especially the beer part, as he works in the industry and has tons of samples that he brings home daily :(

Vegetarian... ahhh I wish I was one :)

OK two very embarrassing pregnancy DUH moments:
Last night I took my shower... I'm so tired by the time 8pm rolls around, I get out of the shower and I blow dry my hair thinking... why the heck does my hair look weird and greasy... yea UMMMM I forgot to shampoo and condition it??? I mean seriously I picked up the shampoo bottle and everything.. 

This morning and please laugh all you want, I would too!!!!
WARNING DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME:
I put my jeans on (Friday casual day at work) I put them on and they are kinda dressy I guess wide leg jeans with two little pockets in the back that need to be ironed.. UGH
so I turn on the iron and get this marvelous idea to just iron the pockets .. YES while they are still on... well you know the rest.... basically I had to put aloe on my bum this morning ... I honestly do not know what I was thinking but I was too tired to take them off just to iron down two little pockets... HA!!!!! Im a DORK and I'm so tired!!!!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

You have got a serious case of baby brain!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

OMFG Smile!!!! :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

Lol i know :haha: :blush: :blush: :coffee: now I have literally ROSEY CHEEKS... lol :lol:


----------



## kcw81

Vern, you need serious help!! 

Suz what a noneventful little appt you had, but I am glad they are catching the uti maybe early on. that cricket game sounds fun, to be outside and social with people. I haven't gone to a party or social gathering in ages! such a homebody thats me.

HI Lou Caz and Ellen and anyone else logged on! I feel pretty good today considering my good news, except for last night I was in the mood for dried apricots and I freeze them so they are all cold and yummy and I Was sitting there eating them watching old mad men reruns and I ate WAYYYY too many, like maybe 20 or more! and this morning I hate to say I have a big bloated belly ache and have to run to the bathroom. I hate when I overeat on stuff, I always pay for it!!


----------



## Smile4me

I know I do... :(

I had the same problem last night DH and I made some realllly good Indian Butter chicken and well it did not agree with me at all... I wanted more today but I already have a red a$$ don't need more problems in that area...

dried frozen apricots.. I never thought of that...


----------



## Rudeollie

Red ass - Oh Verna You do make me smile xxx Bless your bottom!

Right well Suz have a fab time at the cricket, sounds like a wonderful event. Just think next year will be more fun for you tho! x


Everyone else have a fab night/day and I'll speak to you tomorrow! Im off to stay with my mum in Leeds cos DH is off to play with his brother. That means ps3 until about 5am tomorrow. Idiots! Hahahaha xxx


----------



## kcw81

haha, they are addicting, they taste like candy to me except I think they might sort of have qualities like prunes and that spells trouble. what was I thinking. I just get into snack modes sometimes and I can't be stopped munching!

I am off now to take my dog to the dog park, I will check in with you girls later!!
xx


----------



## Smile4me

Ellen and Casey have a great day/night :)
Oh Casey where do you find the energy hun? Send some my way!!

XXXX


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies. I'm just dropping in to say Hello. I'm moving back to the Clomid Before, During, After Thread, as I am having a D&C next week. I am 9 weeks now with a 5 week fetus. I just wanted to say thank you for your support during these difficult times. I came on and read when I was really down, and you all made me feel so loved and I am thankful for your concern. We are doing fine. It has been a rough week and a half, but we are doing so much better now. Especially where the surgery is scheduled, that really will help with closure. Anyway, I gotta go get my baby that's just waking up from his nap. Thanks again, Ladies. Love ya tons.


----------



## Smile4me

awww sweetie, that's the spirit!
We all are praying for you and your family as you know :)

We will be right here waiting for you when you come back and you will come back!!


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry onelildream- I hope you're back in here really soon :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well ladies not the news I wanted today...my doc cant help me. he says that he could continue to run test but in the end would probably have to send me to a fs anyway...so I have a appt sept 1. he has told me to keep taking my prenatal vitamin with b6 and baby asprin til then. and that if I get a positive pregnancy test between now and then call right away and they will get me in.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww so sorry reedsgirl! To be fair you would probably be in better hands under an FS. I really hope you end up not needing it though xxx


----------



## caz & bob

onelildream thinking of you hunnie xxxx


----------



## kcw81

aww reeds girl sorry he couldn't help but a fs will be just the ticket.

one lil - I am sorry for your loss. I hope the d&c goes smoothly and you can get back in the ttc saddle soon (when feel ready.)


----------



## Peach Blossom

So sorry onelildream. My heart goes out to you. It's such a heart breaking experience to go through. Good luck with everything. :hugs: x


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks, Ladies! I had my pre-op today. It was so nice to see my OB, he's soooo nice. I know I'll be in good hands. I'll have one final u/s on Wednesday (my daughter's 4th birthday) to say Goodbye, then the surgery on Thursday. I hope to see you all in a few months!


----------



## NurseKel

Onelil, I'm so sorry for what you and your family are going through and I truly admire your positive attitude and your composure. You are such a strong lady and I wish you all the best when you are ready to try again. 
Reedsgirl, I am disappointed that you didn't get the answers you are looking for but maybe it will be for the best. You know I am always cheering for you and can't wait for that super sticky bean. I luv ya babe!
To all my other Clomid ladies, I hope all is well and that you all have spectacular weekends. I plan to be pretty lazy and contraction free...LOL


----------



## SBB

Dream I'm so sorry to hear your news, but I'm glad you are being positive and I really hope go see you back here very soon :hugs: 

Reedsgirl sorry your doc couldn't help, but I agree with the others the FS will be much better. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean for you very soon :) 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

definitely Kel be lazy!! avoid those contractions. 

My good friend just had her baby boy and he is almost 11 pounds. that is huge. he was born a few weeks late I think.


----------



## SBB

11lbs :wacko: I hope baby jesus isn't that big!! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you for all the support ladies. You all are wonderful


Kel a nice lazy weekend is what you need!! Prop those feet up and left everyone cater to you. Luv ya too!! :)

Onelil I am so so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: another scorcher here :D hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday! We are DIYing as usual! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls do any off you no anything about soya isoflavone i have just go some and it says take 1 a day can you have a look and see if its the right one and that the ingredients are right ty girls xxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0100.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 0









Photo-0101.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## megs79

So sorry Dream - but what a positive attitude x

Reedsgirl - good luck with the fs - I hope you get some more answers x


----------



## SBB

Sorry caz I have no idea, but there's a soy thread somewhere they'd know.... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think that's the right ones Caz xx

Well I am at my sober Hen Weekend! Had a picnic today at Nottingham Arboretum- back at the hotel now to get ready for tonight- so having a bit of a rest :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Enjoy the rest of your hen do Lou! We're going to dinner at some neighbours which should be nice :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey girls! hope you are all having a nice weekend. I took my dog to the dog park and went on a jog and now I think I will REST! its pretty nice out today, not too hot yet. Lou have fun at your hen party and have fun at dinner suz! I think my dh and I might go to a movie later or dinner, something just the two of us for once and get out the house.


----------



## Smile4me

oh Lou that sounds like a blast!

KC - Have fun hun, dh and I went out on our date night last night to a local pizza place called Deweys... they seriously have the BEST calzones I have ever eaten then we went to have dessert an elvis pretzly... vanilla custard with chocolate and pretzels and caramel... delish!
Today I took my 15 year old out we did a mani/pedi and I literally walked in the mall with her from noon until 7pm I'M DRAINED!!!!:sleep: I really don't know how you could possibly go joggin? What is your secret??

OneLil hun you and I are in constant contact so you know how proud of you I am that you are moving forward, All of us women here are praying for you and your family hun 
We are all so lucky to have such a wonderful group of women to support us all!:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Hey Vern! Calzones yumm yumm (vegetarians ones of course). we decided to stay in! we are so lame. DH wanted to make a big elk meat casserole thing for himself so we decided to maybe try for movie tomorrow. we are the worst homebodies ever!

my secret with being able to jog is that 1) I don't have kids already to wear me out 2) I am not currently working so I can sleep longer ( I know I am sooooo lucky for this) and 3) I do it first thing, I start the exercise right after eating breakfast and going to the bathroom etc. I make sure I do that before ANYTHING else so I use the majority of my daily energy for it. 

I get really physically tired in the afternoons because of the workout but I try to rest a lot. So if you didn't have to work and didn't have kids to look after, I am sure you could manage to force a workout in right? I really hope I can keep not working for a long time, its so nice. DH doesn't mind at the moment since I take care of our dog all day and we are okay with money so far.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxxx took my soya iso last night it made me have a dodgy stomach and feel sick xxxx


----------



## SBB

Sorry it made you feel crappy caz... Are you going to carry on with it?

I *think* I just felt bubs move :happydance: I thought I did the other day but wasn't sure... This was like 3 tiny kicks in a row, over to the right... I really hope it was!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

how exciting suz! you really think it was the baby moving?? crazy! 
hi caz! 
how is everyone? it is quiet this weekend on here. I am bummed, I woke up with pinkeye in my left eye. Last night a bug flew in my eye when I was on a walk and I wonder if thats what caused it? Any rate I haven't had this in a long time and I want to get rid of it FAST.


----------



## caz & bob

sbb ye i think i might aswell haha xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Afternoon girls xxx Hope we have all had lovely weekends??? Ive been so busy, I am shattered now! FX I dont wake up with monday morning illness......Im sure this baby doesnt like my job! Hahahaha

Lou - Hope the hen wasnt too OTT for you honey xxx We went to a family bbq last night and it was too much for me. Everyone was drunk and it really got on my wick! Hahaha


----------



## Rudeollie

Ok now, whats going on??????? No posts since me LAST NIGHT?!?!??!?!?!? x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! Wow it is quiet in here!

Sorry I didn't post yesterday- the Hen Night absolutely killed me! I am shattered! Attending an all-day and night piss-up is not something I would recommend to you all! I felt worse when I woke up yesterday than all the hungover girls did! :rolleyes:

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou, you poor thing :hugs: How you feeling today???

We're doing ok, apart from been all alone at work til about 3 this afternoon......So all Im doing is eating, got to keep my gob busy somehow! hehehe

Anyone got any sunshine?? Cos its sooooo miserable here :growlmad:


----------



## babyloulou

No- it's chucking it down here today Ellen- it's so miserable! 

At least being on your own gives you more chance to faff around on here! :winkwink:

I am still shattered today- glad I've got an easy morning!! Unfortunately this afternoon I am supervising a Year 7 Activity Day! That will NOT be fun!! I am ready for bed! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Me too Lou. If our office wasnt joined onto child svcs which is mega busy I would be snoozing away right now hahahah!

What sort of activites have you got planned?? Anything fun? Eating?? Hahahah

Hey! Look at you almost 12 weeks lady! It was our 16 week mark yesterday and DH was so emotional bless him! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I know- I'm so glad I am nearly there!! I have my scan tomorrow too!  

It's a PE activity thingymijig! So outside on the field unfortunately! :cry: 

Wow! 16 weeks! That's amazing! Have you got a big bump yet? X


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! SCAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!!! Yipeeeeeeee! It seems like ages til mine so I shall live through you hahahaha! What time is it???

Yep got a bump, which ranges from neat to ginourmous depending on the time of day and what Ive munched hahahaha

Started to read up on some baby books yesterday and managed to freak myself out with a birth plan hahahah Im convinced anything I say I dont want, ie episiotomy or epidural, I'll end up needing hahahaha Ive told DH under NO cicumstances must he let me lay on my back - Im going for gravity baby, stand me up please! Hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

My scan is 2:45. Should be back about 4 ish. I'll let you know as soon as I get back! 

Standing up!!!!!!? Really!?! Won't you feel a bit "exposed" :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

No way! Im going to grip onto DH, let the midwife catch bubs thus ensuring no rips or cuts needed down there hahaha Or maybe squat! This is only if my first plan of water birth doesnt go ahead......Our hospital only has one birthing pool, so if its busy Im screwed. BUT you can hire one appreantly but need to talk to midwife about that one!

Ooooooohhhhh! cant wait to see your little monkey xxx I was reading up on mine this week and it now has its fingerprints!!!!!! how mad is that! x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I've seen them for hire! I have never thought of the standing up thing! I can't imagine standing there with my nightie hooked up around my waist! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha me neither til I read how much on your back or side hurts! And can causes tears! Eeeeek! Hahaha Im bad enough with a paper cut, but imagine a cut on your nethers................Urgh! Hahaha

And I think stood or squatting is better than all fours :haha: Doggy anyone?? Hahahha


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god!!! :shock: I don't fancy any of these positions! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

I know, thats what I was like Lou! I dont think we thought about the bit after the struggle to conceive but BEFORE the lovely cuddles with our babies hahaha THE PAIN!!!!

Suz - Where are you honey? Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## laura6914

hey girls just popping in to say hi :wave: i havtn forgot you all.

Hope all is well. I have started my maternity leave now and gone into a right cleaning spree. think im nesting but its pointless as i move in 3 weeks :haha:

you lots crack me up with all the position talk. im really trying not to think about it yet. lol. 

xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh WOW! Maternity leave!! How fab is it to be able to say that Laura!

Ive just worked out that if I use 2 weeks hols over August and September I can use 2 weeks of my hols at teh start of my leave........... So that could be me leaving work in.................13weeks!!!!!!! OMG that is amazing hahaha xxx


----------



## laura6914

lol rudi thats what i have done. taken my leve before my maternity. its great :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Its great isnt it?? 

DH just told me he's been arguing with a work colleague over car seats! Hahaha His mates wife is due in 5 weeks after ivf. So now the dads are doing a technical battle of baby stuff hahahah x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies!!

Gosh we all sound alike, I too am sitting at work with a heating pad wrapped around me and my chair :(
I went to my sisters house over the weekend for a birthday party and I also took my daughter shopping all day on Saturday, needless to say my back is in shambles today.

Lou glad you had fun, sorry you are feeling the after affects... ugh
Ellen... ahhh muching at work - that's what I plan to do ... build up some of that stamina I lost over the weekend. 

As far as positions well speaking from experience I can tell you all that it doesn't matter which one you choose its all the same :) Are you having an epidural? I did with my girls and yes it's a scary thought but oh dear God you will be thankful you did :) the only thing with that, you can't stand up Ellen hun your legs are numb.... ha!

Suzanne - so happy you felt the baby kick sweetie,,,, wait until it has the hickups that is AWESOME! it's like a perfectly rythem or series of little kicks - at least that is what it feels like.. the first time my baby had the hickups I seriously thought wow my baby has rythem.. lol..

Hey anyone hear from Tysonme? I haven't seen her on here in a while?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Verna xxx Sorry your injured and pregnant too xxx 

I can state right now NO WAY will a needle THAT big go near my back hahahaha I am such a wimp, I cant take the thought let alone have it done to me hahahaha

Hmmmm now you mention it no. I havent seen Tyson for a little while. Hope she is ok! x


----------



## SBB

I'm here! Busy painting but feeling really ill :( will reply properly later on x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Caz xxx How are you??

Awww Suz :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: To try make you feel better xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Ellen hun seriously if you are a wimp like me and just the thought of needles makes me wanna vomit, you will be begging for the needle hun. I hate getting my blood drawn but when you have the pain from the contractions you will seriously want the epidural :)

I have been truly blessed with my birthing experiences honestly. I have had five and each one of them only lasted about an hour... including labor and contractions but the contractions have all been in my back ... I have had back labor each time and it is quite painful so the "shot" is a blessing. I know what you are saying though hun it looks horrible and trust me I don't relish the thought of that needle in my back either but its so much less painful than trying to go all natural. I give MAJOR kudos to ANY woman who can go without any medication! They honestly deserve a Gold medal!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Its not so much the needle for me, Im VERY funny about bones hahaha I dont like anyone squeeing my knees, dont like rubbing my elbow etc etc hahaha Im nuts I know!

Well only an hour left of work for me, then a slow rain soaked walk home! Whats the weather like in St Louis today?x


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry you are injured Verna- hope it eases off soon :hugs:

Nice to see you Laura- I was thinking about you yesterday wondering how you are xx

Sorry you are poorly Suz! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

I think I will be going for the full epidural girls!! No point in having pain that is avoidable! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

Well Ellen it's actually kinda nice today, we had rain yesterday but today its sunny and 79 degrees.
Only one hour oh that is nice. I just got here an hour and a half ago so I have a long day ahead. 

DH said to me this weekend.. "hun, when are you going to have cravings?" 
I felt so bad I think I'm just going to make up something so he can feel special... ha!
More involved... I don't know something but honestly I have not had anything yet... I mean still tomatoes and anything spicy but that's kinda normal... I just want him to feel like he is helping so I think I'll make something up. I want him to enjoy being involved and be able to share stories I guess.. lol even if they are fictitous.. I just can't help it I have had nothing yet... (KNOCKING HARD ON WOOD)


----------



## kcw81

Whassup ladies? Happy monday. 

You all talking about the birth plan now - I gotta say from what I have heard there is a really low percentage of women who actuallly go through with the whole no epidural plan. I mean they initially want it but then change their minds. 

You really think you coul stand the contractions pain Ellen? what if your labor lasted over 6 hours? I have heard its the worst pain you ever ever felt and you can't even imagine it. 

You guys I am not even going to kid myself into thinking I could go natural even though IT would be nice. What I want is a labor like Vernas, only ONE hour! Thats amazing! All my friends have had looooong labors. And a few of them had to have cesarians. 

Wait Verna if your labors were only 1 hour then maybe do you think you could have gone natural? If its only an hour do you think you could have handled it drug free?

Does standing up really help the process? I haven't heard that one.

Lou I am excited for your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey - Yep I can guarantee you I will not let them needle me. Over here they are WAY too happy to give them and there are looooads of other options. Im not saying I wont have soemthing but will be opting for something more like pethedine and a water pool! Ive had some horrific work done on my mouth so know Ive got a pretty good pain threshold hahaha!

As for the standing up thing - its a tried and tested and proven way to go. I'll post later when I get home to term for it. BUt they basically did a HUGE study of birthing positions and this came out of top for ease of passage, and least complications!

Like I say, Ive put all this stuff down on my plan and I'll end up breech with a c section hahahaha!


----------



## Smile4me

uh NO WAY JOSE!!!! I mean I was in labor at home but waited until necessary to go in and boop an hour later babies born :)

There is no way I could or would want to feel the tearing down there, the burning UGH!!!!!!!!!! NO way!! The pain is too unbearable but once you get your epidural it is normally about an hour later you have your baby. I have been very fortunate to have been blessed with terrible menstrual cramps each month so it gets you prepared for birth.
I mean seriously before I had this BFP I was on darviset as needed for my AF cramps :( So labor pains were not so bad plus because I have always had back labor I guess I was just used to it but its about 10X stronger than cramps. I will not lie, its painful but once you get your epidural it is smooth sailing and your lying there going OMG look at that chart (contractions) wow can't imagine without the epidural how painful it would be .. Thank God for technology!! 

Do any of you know of anyone who has gone naturally? I don't!


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone! :hi:

Some of you might think I'm a loon but we're planning on a home birth in a pool with no drugs if we can manage it (or course, it's my first so I don't know what to expect - But I feel the same as you Ellen about epidurals!!!) My mum had us all at home so hopefully I'll be lucky with the genetics! 

It's hard to imagine it but I'm sort of looking forward to it in a weird way - very curious! You can tell i've not had one yet! x


----------



## kcw81

I don't know a single person who has gone natural. Wow vern, well yeah I guess that puts a positive spin on your awful AF cramps, at least they prepared you for the pain of labor!! 
C-sections are scarier but don't they just seem a little easier? Just pop you open and take the baby out and there you have it!
OK ellen no needles then! I will be interested to hear your birth plan. I am not sure I will have a birth plan? Just want to tell them not to please not cut my vadge area and butt area open with the episi. And I want to have an enema if possible so I don't poo the labor table.

wow megs!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey ladies, got caught up on all the posts! I was away on a weekend beach getaway with my family. It was so nice, but way too short!! 

reeds, it stinks that the doctor wasn't able to do anything, but at the very least he's not wasting time with something that may or may not work. I think the FS is the best way to go...fx crossed for you!!

dream, I have been keeping up on your posts and you are so brave! And shame on the person who made that awful comment!!

AFM, OH and I will be starting classes in the Bradley method on August 5th. It's focused on natural childbirth and teaches you and OH relaxation techniques and massage. It has a pretty high success rate for all natural births. I hate needles and it terrifies me that someone is sticking a needle into my spinal column!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, hope you all had a lovely weekend. We had a BBQ yesterday and I ate sooo much! Was so hungry all day!!

OH and I are going to be doing the Gentle Birth Method. What I really want is a water birth at home, but I think that they'll deem me High risk and won't allow it. Worth asking though! Have my booking in on Saturday! Had a sudden panic this morning where I didn't feel pregnant anymore.... Luckily that was rectified this afternoon with a full bout of nausea and tiredness. Think until I have my next scan on 26th July I won't fully believe it's really happening!

Hope Monday is going well for you all. :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Hi Peach! BBQ sounds fun and yummy! At home water birth would be nice and peaceful but I just feel so much more comfortable knowing I am in a hospital with all the state of the art equipment around just in case!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I know what you mean KC... I llive about 2 minutes away from teh hospital plus I'd have not only a midwife there, but a fully qualified obstetrician... That said, I still don't think they'll let me have it at home... I have a thyroid disorder and I'll have been on heparin and aspirin for the majority of my pregnancy... nit to mention my history! Will definitely be a water birth whatever the location though!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay more pro water girls! Hahahaha Hope we all get our way and can pool brith. I need to price up hire costs as Im SURE I wont be the only one in the whole of YOrk wanting water hahahaha xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have a look at these guys. xx https://www.birthworks.co.uk/


----------



## kcw81

I just googled photos of water births to see what it looks like and lots of the women were in the pool with their DH/OH's! ARe you planning on having yours in there with you? I don't think I would want to be in a tub with my DH while trying to give birth. I am going to need space!


----------



## Peach Blossom

There are videos of whole families in the birthing pools!! Wierd... don't want anyone else in there with me thank you very much!! :)


----------



## kcw81

Yeah I saw that too with the whole family! yikes!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god!! The idea of a water birth really puts me off for some reason! I can't imagine it at all! You all sound so brave on here! Are you all going for it without major pain relief?I am gonna ask them to dose me up with everything! Everyone I have spoken to who has given birth has said if I don't I will be begging for it once it's too late and that too many women underestimate the sheer pain! :shock: Think I'll just say yes to all the drugs! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

uh I'm not too keen on ANYONE seeing any part of giving birth ... I already told me DH he is allowed to stand at eye contact level and can't go past the shoulders when he is standing beside me and he is FINE with that as he does not want to see and have that image etched in his head, how could any man find that attractive after seeing that? UGH! I want to keep all that private ... he he don't get me wrong, giving birth is a beautiful thing but no one needs to see down there at least on me :) Ms. Modest!!

to each is own and I commend you ladies who can do the whole birthing pool all natural thing, seriously Please keep us posted on how that goes!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha No Im not. They dont let them in the pool where Im giving birth. Not that'd I want him to! x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sort of with you there Smile! OH wants to watch the whole thing and I don't relish the idea of him being down that end at all!! How does everyone else feel about the 'watching' part???


----------



## Rudeollie

If he's stupid enough to go downt here then let him hahahaha MIne says he's not going to!

One thing that I REWALLY dont like is the whole do you want to touch the head thing?? AND the look in the mirror at it coming out..........errrrrrrrrr no thanks! Hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god! I don't want any of that! I'd like a blanket down to the knees and the baby whipped out within half an hour! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

well ladies, I'm sorry to report but theres a freaken mirror .... yea on the ceiling, not to mention the light that is shining down there so the reflection alone you can see it all... and no I have never felt the head etc. Are your DH going to cut the cord? I haven't mentioned that to my dh yet, he is so squeemish already...


----------



## babyloulou

Surely they don't have ceiling mirrors in the UK!?! I've never heard anyone mention one!


----------



## kcw81

no one gets to see my baby popping out of my vagay except the doctors!!!! I hope I get lucky with a 1 hour labor!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Ive been in a a few birthing suites here Lou and Ive not yet seen a mirrored ceiling so think we are safe xxx

OH DH is going to cut the cord. Even tho he goes pale at the thought of it he thinks he'll regret that if he didnt.............He isnt going down at all if I dont poop before hand. We are close but man alive not that close he should see me sh*te hahahaha Gross! x


----------



## Smile4me

I'm going to request that I have absolutely no mirrors, no reflections etc. 
Under the Special Request column food allergies etc... 
NO MIRRORS! lol 

kel you surely know what I am talking about.


----------



## Smile4me

Rudeollie said:


> Hahahaha Ive been in a a few birthing suites here Lou and Ive not yet seen a mirrored ceiling so think we are safe xxx
> 
> OH DH is going to cut the cord. Even tho he goes pale at the thought of it he thinks he'll regret that if he didnt.............He isnt going down at all if I dont poop before hand. We are close but man alive not that close he should see me sh*te hahahaha Gross! x

:haha: :haha:

What have we started here.. LOL... yea I don't plan on eating for two days when I start feeling any contractions.. ha!! or try to get it all out before hand.. oh my that is embarassing! What if you fart? Gosh I want some loud rock music playing in the background, seriously its a celebration right? so welcome the new bundle into the world with some good ol music! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

you lot are so :haha: funny xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm going to ask for an enema! The thing I most afraid of is pooing myself!! Bring on the pain, just clear me out first!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol this is hilarious!! 

I quite like the birthing pool idea, but I want any and all pain relief going! Epidural and whatever else! 

OH is going nowhere near the other end!! He says he wouldn't want to look anyway but I bet curiosity will get the better of him! 

Defo NO mirrors and no one else in the birthing pool if I do that....

:D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

you guys I am going to have a daily enema starting the week I am supposed to deliver. noway am I wanting to poo in the delivery room! yeah and like you vern, I am going to have to go on a liquid diet for the 2 days beforehand too. oh man so many fun things about having a baby.


----------



## kcw81

Hey anyone out there? What do you think of buying used baby equipment, like off craigslist or something? Like say for a really good stroller you could get it almost half off if you buy it from a mom whose baby is grown and she has no need for it anymore. I know you wouldn't get the warranty benefit with it. Thoughts?


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies! As for my birth plan I will be having an epidural (I swore I wouldn't have one with my DD but it was freaking awesome...lol) and I will be in the normal ol laying in the bed position. I can not even say how much respect I have for women that have natural labors. I guess when it comes to pain I am a big ol wuss. I say bring on the drugs the minute I get there. Water births are supposed to be less trauma on baby but at least for me my insurance won't pay for birthing center or midwives to deliver and I could never afford to pay privately. 
Verna, I don't know about this mirror thing. I don't remember there being any at the hospitals I have been in. DH will be there at my head or at most holding a leg. I don't know anyone who actually wants to see my vajay-jay hanging out. LOL He will be cutting the cord though. His son was born C-section so I am really hoping to have a vaginal delivery again so he can experience how different it is. 
I finally have a bump pic for you guys and will post soon.
Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## kcw81

I know Kel, I don't know how women can do it natural. I guess in the old days they did it all the time, they had to!


----------



## Smile4me

hI ladies,
I bought a practically brand new bouncer and swing, I mean honestly they are in fabulous condition at this huge subdivision sale that I went to. I got both for $40.
They are the rainforest ones so I know I saved at least $250.00 because they have them at Babies R Us.
I keep checking craigslist but here in St. louis, I can't find anything thus far that is worth it.
We have picked out our play yard and stroller :)


----------



## kcw81

Oh good deal on the bouncer Vern! Its sort of hit and miss on craigslist, I mean they have a lot of the strollers I want (the BOB gear ones) but its hard to say what shape each sellers is in unless you go look at it. I think I will figure out what specifically I want for each major item of baby equipment I want and then check craigs often and if I can't find certail things just have to break down and pay full. Waaahh! I hat paying full price for anything!


----------



## megs79

Can't believe they have mirrors in the US sometimes - that's crazy! Can understand why it's on your 'special requirements' list not to Verna! 

Is pooping yourself common?!! Wow that would be really embarrassing! x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes apparently it's very common Megs! Very, very common!! :shock:


----------



## Rudeollie

Well my friend has just been telling me her 3 birth stories and.........theres no way round the pooping girls! Hahhaha The body naturally expells EVERYTHING!

She said for one, she did it on the bed, one she did it with clothes on cos wasnt aware it was happening and teh last she almost had the baby on the loo cos she was determind not to poo herself again hahaha

I am so not happy about pooing! x


----------



## megs79

Noooooooooo!


----------



## Rudeollie

I know Megs! How horrid!


----------



## babyloulou

I think it's the worst thing of all!! It bothers me more than the pain to be honest! I just really, really don't want to poo everywhere in front of anyone :-(


----------



## SBB

Lol I think by that stage you probably won't care... And don't forget they see it all the time. Chances are you won't even know, it will happen and they just wipe it away! My friends husband told her she didn't poo but I think she did and he just didn't want her to be embarrassed! 

Don't get me wrong it is highly embarrassing and I don't want it to happen but I'm not sure there's much we can do! 

KC as for buying stuff 2nd hand - yes absolutely! We are going to buy the minimum we need and try not to get carried away... Apart from clothes I don't mind having lots of 2nd hand stuff, as long as it can be thoroughly cleaned it's ok. People keep saying to me how easy it is to go crazy spending but you'll regret it later because the baby outgrows stuff quickly.... 
We don't have a whole load of money at the moment so need to save what we can! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I can imagine my OH just dying to tell me afterwards how much I poo'ed, what it looked like etc... :lol: He is very "little boy-ish" about poo!! Loves it, loves talking about it! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Lou that is so funny (only to an outsider tho!) Hahaha Boys they never grow up do they!

Well my hubby decided last night, after reading up on various baby things, that I should start perenium massage..........hahahaha I THINK he thinks he's going to be rubbing there every night ans then getting sex after hahaha NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## megs79

You'll get all the gory details then Lou!


----------



## babyloulou

I am determined that I am not going to poo!!! As soon as I feel labour pains I'll be on that toilet!


----------



## babyloulou

Right girls- I am off home to get ready for my scan!! I'll be back later this afternoon to update you all xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Good luck for the scan Lou! Cant wait to see the lastest edition to our clomid babies xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies!
I honestly do not remember, my ex husband didn't tell me any of those details as I'm sure he did not want to embarrass me. I do know that there is not much you can do when you start pushing its just natural. Plus like you said the nurses and Dr's are so used to it they probably get rid of it immediately to save the person from extreme embarrassment plus I would think it would be at the beginning of the pushing so by the time the baby is ready to come out, its all out of your system? 
Anyway enough poo talk llloooolllll

I have to share with you all a lovely story.
Yesterday my back was hurting pretty bad, so I left work an hour early.
I walked in the front door and my favorite music (Michael Buble) was playing there were white rose petals leading into the dining room where all of my girls were waiting for me with beads, a bucket of lotions a hat that they had me draw some papers out of and a pillow. They took all the bags out of my hands and put my things away and began massaging my feet with lotion, rubbing my back, playing with my hair, and just pampering me ... This is what all you lovely ladies have to look forward too! Honestly kids are the most amazing things in the world, I know first hand they don't always get along but I tell you one thing, there is no love like a childs love :)
You are all going to be fabulous moms and you will get the love back from your children I promise you that


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Verna - Thats made me cry! (Honestly I am uber emotional today!) 

What wonderful lovely girls you have. You should be very very very proud xxx


----------



## Smile4me

awww hun I didn't mean to make you cry, I just wanted to share with you all the unconditional love you will experience with your children. I know I love my husband and its hard to fathom loving anything more than your spouse/significant other but wait until that lil baby is born, there is nothing like it you will forget all about the poo that came from you and start thinking about all the poo that is coming out of he/she... ha!
They are just amazing!
I am super emotional too thats why I am so mushy mushy... hehe


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh it was happy tears Verna dont worry!

Well my hubbys already told me its a tough choice who he loves more, me or bump! Hahahaha

I had to chuckle the other day when I read my baby is already weeing inside me AND the first meconium is starting to build inside it! Very ewwww but kinda cute too! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile, what wonderful girls you have. Can't wait to be a Mum! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

awww what a great husband you have to be that honest with you ... I love it!
Oh just wait til he holds that bump :)

I just ate a big fat fattening pancake with butter and syrup! OMG I feel like I'm going burst but my co-worker forced me... ha she said it was good for the baby, now I feel like I have a sugar rush and its not good, I actually feel gross... hehe

Can't wait to hear the news from Lou! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## TySonNMe

smile, your children are amazing! How sweet!

Lou, can't wait to hear about your ultrasound!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I gave in to my paranoia and booked a scan for Thursday morning... :blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha looks like we're both piggin out this afternoon Verna - Ive just munched some VERY fattening chocolate shortbreads...........So bad yet soooo good!


----------



## SBB

Verna that is so cute, I had tears in my eyes too... You have raised Some wonderful girls :D 

Lou can't wait for your scan pics! 

Peach are you just having an extra scan for reassurance? I'm sure everything will be perfect! When is your next nhs one? 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Peach sweetie, I don't blame you - Positive thoughts, Positive thoughts!!!!!!!!

Ellen... yumy! dh made my lunch and I noticed he packed two home made brownies in between my bread and fried bologna so I wouldn't see it, he knows I won't eat it unless he surprises me, I've been trying to avoid sweets but he keeps making me eat em as he says he wants to plump me up... ha!!!! I'm already there but I will humor him ...lol


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep definatley Peach. PMA all the way honey pie xxx Even though it must be very hard xxx

Hahaha Verna, my hubby would love to fatten me up but Im off all the normal naughty foods I love. The baby cant get enough lettuce STILL and the only choc I enjoy at the mo are white choc mice hahaha 

How lovely for your hubby to suprise you with lovely little treats..........Crying again! haha


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I just got the fear as I went to tell my friend that I was pg and wanted to just make sure! Also it's at a posh clinic where you can get a copy of the video!! don't think it will be my only visit there! :)


----------



## Smile4me

Yay!!!! a posh clinic.. lol its so different here in the US no midwives well I guess you could but it costs more money. We basically see our OB unless there are any complications no poshness here... lol although we do get to choose our choice of hospital and I always deliver at the best one in the area best star treatment, private room. Basically the birthing room is the room you stay in so its like a suite. DH can stay on the pullout couch bed.. no excuses right! lol

oh ellen hun you are so emotional and that's OK, its normal, just get it all out while you are chatting with us.. hehe

We need to post some more bumps ladies!

I'm going to post my 9 week - just forgot to have my 7 year old take the pic for me.. ha!

oh forgot, I finally went and got my manicure/pedicure and hair cut - oh it was so nice this weekend with my oldest daughter we laughed so hard we cried at the salon we went to and the lil ladies trying to talk to us and we couldn't understand them, I had tears in my eyes the entire time.. Is it OK to color your hair? I remember some talk about it but I desparately need to get my color in....


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh sounds like a nice bonding day you two had! xxx I dont colour my hair but Im sure I read somehwere its ok after 12 weeks???

Ive just been saying to my friend at work, Ive been dropping "subtle" hints on what I want to do for my 30th bday.............DH isnt getting the hints so need to step it up a gear! I fancy us both going away and having me mummy massage/pamper weekend. I HAD planned to go to New York but Im not doing that preggers hahaha xx


----------



## Smile4me

When is your 30th hun?


----------



## Rudeollie

September 20th so I'll be 6months by then, a worthy time to be pampered me thinks!


----------



## Smile4me

aww mine is September 27th and my dd is the 16th :) I'll be four months wow!!!! OMG almost halfway there by then...


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww how lovely. We'll have a big joint do on the 24th hey???? I'll bring the cake, you bring the balloons xxx


----------



## Smile4me

cyber balloons and cake.. ha!!!
I'll be 36 - Yikes I don't feel it at all!
Maybe we should add our B-days on the first page... 

And yes you should totally be pampered, its your 30th!!! Your kinda a big deal ...(Anchorman)
Just leave some spa pamphlets laying around like on your dh side of the sink or in his underwear drawer... :)


----------



## Smile4me

DH and I picked out our stroller, we went in over the weekend and dh has this fixation with the baby and music so he found a lovely stroller that has an MP3 hookup... the stroller is nice too.. ha! I love it because it is easy to manuever and has great reviews.

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4089524#showReviews


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys!! Vern that is the greatest story ever about your girls and the little mini spa they gave you!! Also your DH is being a total sweetie with the brownies and everything!! I like that stroller, it looks durable. I think I am going to get a used bobgear multi-terrain jogging stroller, they are popular over here in the NW. my best friend has one and its soo amazing where you can take it. they are almost 400 though so I will try to go to craigslist - they have them on there.

Lou my DH is a big poo talker too! he is a child! Show me your scan lady!

Suz sounds good about buying 2nd hand, you are right the kid will quickly grow out of it and I will be left trying to hock it on craigslist for next to nothing!

Ellen and vern, chocolate shortbreads and pancakes with syrup sound delish. I haven't eaten breakfast yet!! You know what I spoke too soon before. I think I have gained at least 5 lbs now. IT crept up on me! I knew my overeating wasn't going to have a good outcome! I have a big old potbelly so hard to hide but I have to because it ain't a baby bump yet!! I need to slow it down on the eating, I want to keep in line with the recommended gains! This weight thing is bothering me. I think it will be better once its truly obvious I am pregs though.

PEach good idea on a the posh scan for peace of mind. be sure to post a pic!!

hi megs and everyone else!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls I'm back! The scan was amazing!! Baby was wriggling around, waving it's arms and legs, moving it's head- and even turned it's back on us at one point!! Really, really lively!!! The back of the neck measurement was 1.2mm which the doc said was fine. They have put me forward 2 days to 12+2 and moved my DD to 23/01/11 instead of the 25th! I need to adjust my ticker! I got two different photos- here they are:-

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/July2010090.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/July2010088.jpg


----------



## kcw81

those are great pics lou!! so clear! little bubs looks perfect and what a great low measurement on the neck bone !!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love love love you pics Loulou... So glad it went well! :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thinking of getting this for my OH... Any of you heard of it/know it? https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0974647705/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=


----------



## Smile4me

What a perfect baby!!!!!!!!!! congrats Lou!!:happydance::kiss::flower: 
You must be :cloud9: Was DH with you?


----------



## babyloulou

No I've never heard of it Peach. Is it poems? x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Smile he was- he was welling up with tears!! He was over the moon at the 9 week scan- but this one absolutely blew his mind!! The baby moving seemed to make him a bit emotional! :cloud9:


----------



## SBB

Lou your pics are amazing! So glad bubs was all wriggly... Can't see a nub so can't guess the sex, but I think boy... Great measurement too... How big was bubs? 

Peach I haven't heard of it sorry... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

aww thats so sweet about oh lou! your oh is so into it. 

Peach whats that book like?


----------



## Smile4me

ohhhhhhhhh that is awesome!!!! I'm so happy for both of you!!! 
Now I have tears :)


----------



## Smile4me

Peach Blossom said:


> Thinking of getting this for my OH... Any of you heard of it/know it? https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0974647705/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=

No but I think I like it alot!!!! Great Birthday present for DH since his birthday is in December... ;)


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think it's a story about a baby waiting to be born and dreaming about what it'll do with it's dad as he/she grows up. Thought it was a nice idea to help OH feel involved and help him get excited!


----------



## Peach Blossom

babyloulou said:


> Yes Smile he was- he was welling up with tears!! He was over the moon at the 9 week scan- but this one absolutely blew his mind!! The baby moving seemed to make him a bit emotional! :cloud9:

Awww.. so lovely... :hugs: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all loulou love in the pic xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Bubs measured 58mm. I don't know what the measurements should be! Is that normal?


----------



## kcw81

HI Caz! 
lou no I don't know what the measurement should be at 12 weeks, they didn't tell me mine!
Peach - that book sounds lovely


----------



## Smile4me

Lou are you going to find out the sex hun? Do you have a bump yet?
KC I cannot believe at 14 weeks no bump, I'm only at 9 and I swear its hillarious how I already look 3-4 months especially after I eat.

Peach - Love the idea of the book they have quite a few good ones I see I like.


----------



## kcw81

Vern, how do you know when your bump is a proper baby bump? I mean, I have a protruding belly, but since I am only 14 weeks its gotta be bloat and fat right? I heard from a lot of other ladies on here they didn't "pop" until 16-20 wks. I keep calling it my potbelly, and it gets really big after I eat lots.

Yay I am excited today officially a 2nd tri member!


----------



## SBB

Smile post a bump pic! I'll do another one too... 

Lou that measurement sounds great. I *think* mine was 64.8mm but I was 13weeks... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Kc that sounds like a proper baby bump to me! Mines sort of like that and to a stranger I could either be fat or pregnant! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

lolou it should be 5.4mm so yours is bigger hun xxx


----------



## babyloulou

That's alright then! :thumbup: 

The only slightly bad things I did find out is that I have to be referred back to a consultant as I have had laser treatment on my cervix before (for cancer cells) and that I am Rhesus Negative and so will have to have Anti-D injections throughout the pregnancy and after the birth. :wacko:


----------



## kcw81

aww lou, what will the consultant do? just check out your cervix to make sure all clear? how often you have to have those shots?


----------



## SBB

Lou I've had that too, I have a consultant appt a couple of days after my 20wk but no-one has mentioned the colposcopy yet... 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

OK sorry the pic is so bad but I'm taking them at work... its really weird how all of the sudden as soon as I eat it is huge! I think because this is the sixth time around..... I mean there is no sucking in at this point... lol I know the baby is the size of a grape so I assume its the uterus? 
16-20 weeks? YIKES I'm scared how big I will be by then!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00011.jpg.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyloulou

Well I was under the consultant to start with but after my 9 week scan he signed me off to the midwife. Then I told the midwife all about the cone biopsy and laser treatment and she didn't seem concerned- she wrote it in my notes but left it at that. But then today they put me in with another midwife after my scan and she referred me on. I have a consultant appointment after my 20 week scan. Maybe it's just procedure or something!

I don't think the shots are very often- think I have to have them at my midwife appointments xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Yay lou!! Beautiful scan pictures and baby!! I am so glad he/she is doing well!

smile, I love the stroller set...it's so cute!

kcw, I look back at my weekly pictures and I don't know when I really started showing. Yesterday someone I didn't know made a comment about how far along I was...I think my belly button is getting ready to pop out any day now...I think that day I'll have popped!


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh and my 22 weeks bump piccie:
 



Attached Files:







22weeksbump.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## SBB

V cute bump verna! Must be uterus I guess!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lovely bump Tyson! X x x


----------



## kcw81

Lou that all doesn't sound too bad, I am sure its not a big deal. And glad you don't have to have the injections very often!

Suz why would you have a coloscopy?

Vern, so cute of a belly!!! You totally look pregnant! its adorable! cute shirt too! yeah it must be due to the fact that you already had 100 other pregnancies!! mines not like that yet. I really believe at this point its fat and somewhat uterus causing the pot for me. I have also gained some bloat/fat in my boobs and thats not that great because I'm already a 34D. After this pregnancy my boobs are going to be SOOO saggy!! Def going to have to save up a nest egg for a lift!!!

great bump tyson!! does everyones b buttons pop?


----------



## Smile4me

SBB said:


> V cute bump verna! Must be uterus I guess!!
> 
> X x x

I assume you arent as big as me :(
I feel like a pig :cry: seriously as soon as I eat its like Whooop there it is!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww lovely bump Tyson!! :hugs: 

Wow Smile! That's incredible for so early! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

I know!! I will have my dd take a pic when I get home in a t-shirt so you can see properly, this is my dd shirt and its made for a person without a bump...it kind of enhances it since there is a belt around the waist, I just put it above the bump.. hehe


----------



## kcw81

whoop there it is! haha. :haha:

Lou I just read in my pregs book that at 12 weeks the baby measures average of 61mm so you are close enough to that. :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

kcw81 said:


> whoop there it is! haha. :haha::

:haha: - Well 100 babies I should be as big as Kate Goesslin... HA!!!!!


----------



## megs79

Lovely bumps!! :flower: Will post mine soon.

Congrats on the scan Lou! :happydance: I'm rhesus neg too, don't think the jabs are too much to worry about. Only just found out and feel like I should give blood now, as it's quite rare isn't it? But I'm a fainter!! 


x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes although not as rare as I imagined. The leaflet says 15% of the population are. I've just told my Mum and she said "always assumed you would be because I am" Cheers for telling me Mum!!! :rolleyes:


----------



## kcw81

haha lou. thanks for the timely info mom!

I ain't posting my bump till it is obviously a baby!


----------



## Smile4me

oh come on Casey!!!! Pretty Please!!!!!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## babyloulou

Me neither! :lol: Mine has a bump- but it's always been there! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

i love the pics girls smile your bump is coming on hun Tyson your is huge hun loulou i am same blood group has you hun xxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

YAY LOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooo happy to see your little baby! What a lovely poser shot it is too!


----------



## kcw81

Oh Vern about the hair color, would they be doing a full head dye where it touches your scalp, or foils of color? I think the main concern is if it hits your scalp and seeps into your bloodstream. My doc said even then, its most likely safe but if I was worried that I would wait till 2nd tri. I got highlights done at 5 weeks using just the foils. You only have a few more weeks to go if you want to wait but I am sure its fine!!


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks everyone :hugs: 

Verna- I haven't had my highlights done yet and my roots are awful!!! I have nearly 2 inches of dark roots! But I have wanted to wait until after 12 weeks to be safe xx


----------



## SBB

Smile4me said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> V cute bump verna! Must be uterus I guess!!
> 
> X x x
> 
> I assume you arent as big as me :(
> I feel like a pig :cry: seriously as soon as I eat its like Whooop there it is!!!!Click to expand...

No I think I'm bigger, I'll do a bump pic tomorrow (remind me if I forget!) it's hard to tell in that top you're wearing... Will see when you've posted the tshirt pic later! 

KC I had a colposcopy because I had pre-cancerous cells.. They did a biopsy and lasered them all off.. It's fine now my smears have been clear since... Perhaps it's why my cervix has been really painful since my bfp! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

me too hun HPV is what they call it but Mine have been the same since I was first notified so I hadn't had anything lasered off.
Wow I bet it is uncomfortable :(


----------



## SBB

Yeh it's not great huh! I also think I have endometriosis but the docs have never wanted to diagnose it... But my midwife said that endo can cause you more pains in pregnancy so maybe that's it too... I do seem to have had a lot of pains! Not unbearable more just worrying! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's exactly what I had Suz! They noticed the cancerous cells at my first ever smear test when I was 20. I've been on yearly smear tests since the laser treatment xx


----------



## SBB

Wow lucky you had a smear at 20 then and didn't avoid it like some people do! I think I have to have one every year for a while now... They were twice yearly but since they've been clear I think yearly is fine now. I hate smears :( but its better than the alternative! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I know! And the age has gone up to 25 now for first smears! I think that's terrible! If I hadn't of had mine at 20 I wouldn't have been here by 25!! So terrible that they've changed it because of cost!


----------



## NurseKel

Hello girls! 
Verna, that is an awesome story! It is so much better when we share our pregnancies with loving, supportive DHs and our kiddos. My DH was so sweet to me last night and made me a bubble bath with candles and all. (I had a bad contraction day..ugh) Fabulous bump pic!
Lou, absolutely perfect pics! Such a sweet lil bean.
Suz, hopefully you won't have too much pain and things will stay clear for you. 
Tyson, great bump!
Casey, my belly button never popped with my DD but this time...I'm holding my breath. I tell DH I feel like the turkey with the button in the oven. LOL
Megs and Lou, sorry about the Rhesus Negative. I feel the same about being Group B positive. It's not an extremely big deal just a hassle.


----------



## NurseKel

Oh and I just realized in catching up that many of you ladies are Sept birthdays so maybe Cade can make his appearance on one of those dates. LOL Here's my bump at 28.5 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







Bump.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyloulou

Lovely bump Kel!! You look so good in that piccy! You've stayed so slim everywhere else! X


----------



## Rudeollie

Right well either Im a big fat fatty or Im having twins hahaha Im MASSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There is NO mistaking my baby belly for fat at all...............I feel like a freak now hahahaha

Lou and Suz - I am really pleased both of you had smears and are a ok xxx Like you said Lou, the alternative doesnt bear thikning about xxx

Woo hoo off to Babies r us on Thursday night cos its open til 8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Smile4me

Post a pic hun :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Cute bump Kel!!


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> I know! And the age has gone up to 25 now for first smears! I think that's terrible! If I hadn't of had mine at 20 I wouldn't have been here by 25!! So terrible that they've changed it because of cost!

I know I think it's terrible. Girls will die because they want to save a few £s :nope: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Lovely bump Kel :D 

Ollie stop boasting about your big bump and post a pic!! :haha: 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

yes Kel very cute bump... :)


----------



## Rudeollie

I would do but I cannot find the bloody cable to download it..........................Honestly tho its nothing to be jealous of. I feel like a freak now hahahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo speaking of cables does anyone know thebest way to record a heartbeat from the Angel Sounds Doppler? Has anyone done it yet? I don't know whether to connect it up to the full computer or whether I can just do it on my iPhone???


----------



## babyloulou

PS: if you can't find the cable and you need me to put it on you can text it to me Ellen? I did that for laura so she could post her bump xxx


----------



## kcw81

Hey girls just back from the dog park. 

Boy I am so glad Suz and Lou have been cleared of the cancerous cells!! Thats a relief, good to catch it early. we do annual paps starting when you are around 18 or sexually active. 

Yeah ellen lets see this massive freakish bump of yours!!

So Lou are you going to go get them dark roots filled in or what? is the top of your head looking like you have a small black hat on? Go get em done! 

Kel you look abso beautiful!! Your hair cut is sooo cute too! Yeah you are skinny everywhere else except your bump!


----------



## Rudeollie

A friend sent me this link - check it outr to see whats going on inside.................https://www.ehd.org/movies-index.php

Lou - PM me your number cos DH cant even find the bloody cable! (He had it last!) x


----------



## kcw81

ellen those pics of the real live fetuses sort of scare me!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww why casey?? Its whats in there so dont be scared hahahaha

Hey happy 14 weeks btw!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Sent it you x


----------



## Rudeollie

Right its on its way over to you hun xxx Thank you for doing this xxx


----------



## SBB

Wow KC 14 weeks!! :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> A friend sent me this link - check it outr to see whats going on inside.................https://www.ehd.org/movies-index.php

Great website Ollie! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

*Ellen's beautiful bump everyone...*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/5ba33c27.jpg


----------



## kcw81

Wowsers ellen! Great bump! you look totally pregs and its beautiful!


----------



## SBB

Woohoo Ollie it's huge! Actually it's not that big - but it's proper bump because it's high - mines still only low :( 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

See what I mean now? Hahaha Thats more it I think Suz, its like an established bump rather than a BIIIIIIIIIIIIG one!

The top doesnt quite do my massive jugs justice either hahahaha Its my sleepy top so have it tight. Now THEY are big (well for me anyhoo!)

Glad youve enjoyed that site. Ive added it to favourites to keep looking at bubs each month!

Righty, bed time soon for me, i am exhausted. Just laughed my butt of to Family Guy. ALmost choked it was so funny!


----------



## kcw81

ha which FG was it ellen? my jugs are large and jumbly too!


----------



## babyloulou

My boobs don't seem to have changed in any way yet!! Or maybe I shouldn't speak too soon! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

My boobs went from a 34c to a 34D but they still hurt! Sometimes proper shooting pains that make me gasp! Ouch - OH has not been able to enjoy them at all :haha: 

Oh and my nipples are bigger - I saw a pic the other day of a preg woman in a book with huuuuge nipples and it freaked me right out! I'll find it and post a pic tomorrow! 

Night Ollie :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night ellen xxx I'm off to bed too- night girls xxx


----------



## kcw81

night ladies.


----------



## SBB

Night Lou. congrats again on the lovely scan! :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww thanks Suz!! OH and I are going to be dreaming of our lively baby tonight I think! :lol: It was like an acrobat in there! :lol: Speak to you all tomorrow xxx :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw sweet dreams! 

I forgot to say last night we went to bed and I had a feeling bubs might 'kick' again, so I gave OH a cuddle, so his back was against my belly - and it kicked twice! He felt it too :happydance: although I'm still not sure it's definitely it - so it's hard to get all excited cos afterwards I just convince myself it probably wasn't it! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

You can start feeling them from 16 weeks they say though! So it could well be early kicks Suz! Especially if OH could feel them too!! 

Right definitely off to bed now xxx


----------



## Smile4me

I dont blame you ladies, I am so TIRED, I came home from work and slept for an hour, I feel so bad for the girls. I hate sleeping when they are here but I can't kep my eyes open! 

Wow Ellen- Wonderful Bump hun!!! YAY!!


----------



## NurseKel

Awww Ellen, that is a fantastic bump! You are not fat at all. It looks like all bump to me.


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you ladies for all the bump compliments. I am exhausted and full of mexican food. It has been a tough day as far as work and contractions so I am off to bed myself. Good night loves.


----------



## Smile4me

aww good nite Kel I really hope those contractions slow down for ya hun that has to be so exhausting :( Nighty Night!!


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you sweetie. I am just having to learn that every day is different. Some days I feel okay with very few contractions then other days I feel so uncomfortable I just want to hide out and not move. I am so tired of feeling whiny and complaining which is so not like me. How are you feeling?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hang in there kel :hugs: it'll all be worth it in the end!!!

My progesterone level has gone up to 52! Yay! All good. My house is infested with fleas however and even though we've treated the carpets and the cat twice they're still everywhere!! Totally freaking out!! Ewwww....


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Peach!!! Poor you! Do you have to get someone in? Good news about your progesterone though xxx

Kel- I feel so sorry for you! I'm so sorry you are going through all this worry! And don't think you are moaning sweetheart! It's what we're all here for! It's what I made this thread for I'm the first place- so we could all support each other! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Peach! Your poor cats and you! Damn this hot weather giving cat babies fleas....... Im quite lucky that mine are house cats, they dont TEND to get fleas!

Hope we all had sweet baby dreams! Suz FAB OH felt bubs move, Im sure it will have been. I dont know when Paul will get to feel bubs cos Im sure Ive still got anterior placenta, which means I can feel stuff because its against teh cord.......He might not! (Hope 20 week scan shows its moved tho!)

Casey - The FG was the quest for the writers of the dirtiest jokes in the world. The other guys keep telling this joke over and over cos Peter poops his pants. HOnestly I was almost unable to breathe! xxx (silly and immature I know but it does something to me does FG! Hahaha)


----------



## babyloulou

Well girls ive been naughty and had the day off!!! I'm just so tired! :blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey I dont blame you Lou! Im counting the hours down til I can get home for food and a snooze............I am exhauted at the mo and its odd cos last night I slept really well!


----------



## SBB

Peach great news about the progesterone! Not great about the fleas, hope you get it sorted... 

Kel I hope those contractions slow down for you... Try and take it as easy as possible and rest up lots :hugs: 

Enjoy your day off Lou :D 

I'm still in bed :haha: must get up! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Me too!! I'm in bed cuddling my dogs and watching Everybody Loves Raymond on the tv xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Grrr you girls! I wanna be in bed! I dont want to be having to drag my arse through town to do banking for work! 

I cant even make you jealous on my day off tomorrow cos Im up and out early at the midwife! Hahahaha xxx


----------



## Smile4me

LOL good morning ladies!
I'm working from home in my pj's just like every Wednesday ....ahhhh home sweet home!

OH YAY Peach I am so excited about your progesterone levels that is FAB!!!!
:wohoo::wohoo:
Lou and Ellen I am right there with ya... so Tired!!:sleep: but ladies it is conditioning us for our little :crib: because in 9 months we wont be getting ANY...lol so soak it all in now and rest as much as you can!


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies! 

Peach - that is so awesome about your prog levels!! I hate fleas!! the nasty little things are hard to get rid of. if you treated your cat though they should start dying hopefully!!

Suz thats amazing that you felt the baby again!! I can't imagine what it must feel like.

Ellen - that one is pretty dang funny. Did you see the one where Stewie and Brian get locked in the bank vault and Brian has to "help" Stewie with his dirty diaper? SICK!! haha

Lou - so now that you got your 12 wks scan and it was all good, are you less worried? Do you think you will worry at all now about anything going wrong? I have to admit after my scan I felt way relieved but in the past couple weeks the dang worry sort of creeps back and I can't wait till my next scan to relieve me again!! I am a crazy person.

All you tired ladies have a pleasant restful day!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I feel miles better today Casey! It's the first day I haven't doppled for ages! :lol: I know what you mean though- I'm sure the worry will start to creep back in...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Caz, Im ok thanks hows you??? 

CAsey - Havent seen the ep yet but its on on Sunday so I shall report back............. Its a special 150th episode isnt it?? Cant believe Ive been watching it all that time! Phew hahaha!

Lou - Are you feeling more rested now after your day off?? Hope so xxx


----------



## caz & bob

ok ellen i stoped the soya today because it was makeing my gallstone worse so i just took it 3to6 xxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww no, sorry to hear that Caz xxx Hopefully it'll have done what we need hey?? 

Ive sent my SIL off to the shops to get some as she's got 2months to wait and see a FS.....She came on yesterday tho out of the blue so she's giving the Soy a go. Hopefully it'll work and we'll have 2 cousins close in age! x


----------



## Smile4me

wow its quiet here today!
Its a scorcher here in St. Louis with heat advisorys EEKK!!


----------



## kcw81

how hot is it there vern? its nice out today here, high 70s and sun. I hate it when it gets up in the 90s. too hot for my blood. 

we just got back from the dog park and my pup is acting all overheated even though its only 70s. he is such a baby. It is really quiet on here y'all!


----------



## caz & bob

that would be nice ellen i hope i have done it this month soya is alot stronger than clomid because i had loads of symptoms off it then it hit my gallstones see what it bring hey xxx


----------



## caz & bob

its rained all day here with thunder and lightening got my son a nice big pool and it done nothing but rain since ha xxx


----------



## Smile4me

I think its about 98 today :(
DH is mowing the yard in small incriments. 

Aww the dog park that sounds like fun


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls having a relaxing day today not going the gym the weather here is horrible xxx


----------



## SBB

Morning! Caz it is sooo windy here! I'm going out in a bit I hope i don't get blown over! :haha: 

Hope everyone is ok? I had a crappy day yesterday was feeling really down and had a bit if a cry then had a go at oh :( don't know why was just feeling shit really! 

Hope today will be better, my brown cat is giving me excellent cuddles and in off shopping all day for a customer - sounds fun but actually not really!! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

sbb hope you have a great day shopping hun xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi everyone! How is everyone today?

Hope you're feeling better Suz! I have been having loads of moods and feeling down moments! 

I am off out on a visit now to a Primary School so speak to you all later xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning everyone, I hope everyone has a Great day today!!
:hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Good morning all!! :hi:


----------



## TySonNMe

Yay...I moved up a box in my ticker!! :happydance:


----------



## Smile4me

Lol why yes you have :) I think I'm going to change mine... Its a little generic and does tell me much!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Margaret!! Your ticker is sure moving fast! :thumbup:


----------



## NurseKel

Suz, hope you feel better sweetie. Don't feel bad because I think going after our DHs is just a by product of hormones and pregnancy which is unfortunate but just seems to happen. It will get better.
Tyson, yipee another box!
Good morning Caz and Verna. Hope you have a great day.
Lou, have a great visit to the school.
Sorry if I missed anyone. Casey, I didn't see you on but good morning to you too.


----------



## Smile4me

YAY everyones moving along
DH's coworker just spent 24 hours in labor to have a c-section at 5 this morning :(
OH GOD please don't let that be any of us!!!!! PLEASE[-X


----------



## NurseKel

Fingers crossed for NO c-sections. LOL


----------



## Smile4me

How are you feeling Ms. Kel?
and Suzanne hun I really hope today is better, we all understand those horrible emotions hun :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

you are 10week already smile thats gone quick xxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

I fixed it ... according to my dr.s due date I am nine weeks 3 days. :)


----------



## NurseKel

Hi babe. Not so good today. Spent all day yesterday at the hospital and this time I am on strict bedrest until I see my OB tomorrow. I am only allowed to go to the bathroom, shower and sit up to eat. I am already going crazy and do not understand how people do this. Oh and let me just mention now that day time television completely sucks! LOL
How you feeling today? So since you changed your ticker is your due date still V Day?


----------



## Smile4me

yea I got it squared away .. the Doc moved it back by five days to due clomid?
Weird huh....

OH hun I am soooo sorry I would go stir crazy too!
Daytime television -aint what it used to be.. lol
I used to call in sick to school or work for the Price is Right ... seriously and well i love me some Wheel of Fortune. But now that Drew Carey is the host - fagetaboutit- It sucks! 

Start reading a good book, start a scrap book for the baby, List all the things that need to be done before the lil one arrives, um just trying to think of things you can do in bed. 
Do you have the babies room all ready to go?
Do you have your bags packed?


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> I fixed it ... according to my dr.s due date I am nine weeks 3 days. :)

ho haha xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Caz hun your lines are strong you will def be ovulating in the next day or two so like I said on the other thread... Get to your BDing and get out the preseed and tell DH
"Lets get it on" lol ha!!!!


----------



## NurseKel

We have the babies room ready with the exception of little last minute touches. You know wall hangings, etc. I am taking care of some business things that I've been putting off with some phone calls. I don't have my hospital bag packed but I told DH that I should definitely start that soon....hahaha. We've got our baby book up to date but I like your idea about reading a book. I use to read books like crazy and have just found lately I don't have the time. Hmmmm....may have to do a lil shopping for a good suspense thriller. Girl, you are so right about Price is Right. Carey does nothing for me either.


----------



## Smile4me

I just got a text from Onelil her surgery went well today!!!:happydance:


----------



## Smile4me

Lets see pics of the room hun !!


----------



## NurseKel

So glad that her surgery went well. I will try and get some pics up for you as soon as I can. It looks quite plain and I can't tell what's missing. I think it's just wall things and I want to put Cade's name up as well. I found this great online company that custom makes wall hangings and they have some adorable stuff and good prices. I just need to sit down and decide exactly what I want and actually order it. LOL


----------



## Smile4me

awww love the name hun.
Can you give me the URL for the store?

I'll give you some advice... hehe

I saw some awesome things at Michaels depending on the theme, you can get this twine and have it hang from letters with little clothes pins that are a designed however and you can hang up things on it like their first drawing, etc. baby pics or us pics for now.
My sister did it in her sons rooms and I loved it!
I'll see if I can find it, I love decorating :)


----------



## caz & bob

smile aw tell here i am thinking of here glad it all went well xxxxx


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you Verna! Here is the link. https://www.cdkenterprises.com/ Maybe you'll find something you like as well. I am looking at the large ducks and the letters they have. Just not sure what colors I want his name in yet.


----------



## SBB

Glad Onelils surgery went well... 

Kel sorry you've been put on bed rest. I know you must be going crazy but it's for the best so make sure you do as you're told!! Make a list for your hospital bag for sure, and definitely read a good book. Great idea! 

Hey verna :wave: 

I'm feeling better today, done lots of shopping! Feel like I'm coming down with a cold got headache and blocked up nose :( so going to relax tonight... 

Hey caz :wave: hope you're ok, hope you ov soon, looking forward to chart stalking you again! 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Hope you feel better Suz. I had some of the worst cold symptoms and blocked nose with this pregnancy and it is no fun, especially in the summer...yuck. Get some rest.


----------



## Smile4me

I found something similar to the idea that you can get at Michaels, they have all sorts with Letters so you could actually spell his name and run the twine to each letter ... just an idea but its cute!
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 2.2 KB
Views: 15









3412081_Heart_Art_Clips_1208.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kcw81

hey girls! thats pretty cute vern! how creative!

Kel sorry about bedrest, how boring. I would join netflix if I was you so you could have on hand all the latest new release movies you want to see! 

Suz that seems so unlike you to havethe downer yesterday! Must be the hormones for sure. you are always the one who is positive no worries gal! glad you are feeling better tdoay.

Congrats on moving on up in your ticker tyson!! looking good!

Hi Lou and Caz and anyone else!

I just got back from the dog park. I know I am always saying tha but thats what I am always doing. I must go eat breakfast now cuz its almost 10am and I am HUNGRY!!


----------



## Smile4me

Go get ya some toast hun my latest one is with apple jelly.. Oh dear God that is the BEST!!


----------



## SBB

Aw thanks kc :D :hugs: 

Mmmm toast and marmite! I love marmite - anyone else?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo me Suzanne!! I absolutely love Marmite!! Yummy! Wish I was having it for my tea now! Although I am having my scrummy homemade Roast Tomato & Red Pepper soup! X


----------



## kcw81

we don't really have marmite here suz! 
I just had a big huge bowl of cereal with apples and cinnamon on top and an orange and a banana. I also had some chocolate milk. That should satisfy me for a little while I hope!


----------



## SBB

WHAT?! You don't have marmite?! That's crazy! Sounds like a tummy brekkie though kc... 

Mmm Lou I love a pitta bread with loads of butter and Loads of marmite - mmmmmm haven't decided on dinner yet but maybe it will be that!!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

we have marmalade but its not the same I don't know... what the heck is a tummy brekkie?


----------



## Smile4me

and what is marmite? LOL
cereal... speaking of I do not ever eat anything other than honey nut cheerios or honey bunches of oats but had a craving for some frosted flakes... ??? weird but I guess a lil now and again won't hurt.
I've eaten a piece of toast for bf... pbj for lunch with grapes and strawberries and veggie straws and no my co-worker brings me these delish hummus with fried pita bread... OMG


----------



## TySonNMe

I just read Dream's blog and it looks like she may have had a molar pregnancy...thinking of her :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no poor Dream! :cry:

I think the nearest thing you USers have to Marmite is Vegemite???? Do you get that? I know they do in Australia...


----------



## Smile4me

no Dreams Dr. thought it was a molar pregnancy but he confirmed today that it was not so she was relieved. I didn't say anything until she knew for sure and she found out today after surgery that it was not. Thank God!


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> we have marmalade but its not the same I don't know... what the heck is a tummy brekkie?

Lol I meant yummy breakfast :haha: 
On my phone it predicts what I want to write! 

What is a molar pregnancy? :( 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Ah, that's good it's not a molar. I heard that returning to TTC after a molar can take several months...hoping for the best for her!


----------



## NurseKel

You ladies make me hungry and I just had lunch....lol. It is so weird that you mentioned frosted flakes b/c I never eat them but the other day I bought a huge box and have craved them. Go figure. My dinner last night was cinnamon bread with butter. I was just telling DH at lunch that I feel like I'm starving then I eat a few bites and feel stuffed and horrible. It really is crap for the appetite but good for keeping the weight down I suppose. I about flipped out last night when I got home I weighed 157 lbs. Then, after peeing ALL night long I weighed this morning and was back down to 154. Damn hospital and their IV fluids. LOL


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, am away on business so haven't had a chance to catch up, but wanted to let you know that the scan went really well and I heard the heartbeat and saw baby move! :cloud9: 

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/46550bdd.jpg


----------



## Smile4me

I seriously graze all day, its horrible but I did step on the scale this morning expecting to gain 10 pounds.. ha and I'm still only up 2 so Thank God and a HUGE sigh of relief!
154 hun thats great!! 

lol the frosted flakes thing is hillarious, I mean I havent eaten them since I was a kid.
I can't wait to have some, probably for dinner yum!
I'll have to hide them from the kids though, I don't give them cereals with loads of sugar... :)

Yes, ladies a molar pregnancy is pretty bad and can take a year afterwards to try again, so thank God hers was not a molar!


----------



## Smile4me

Wow Peach that is awesome!!! Baby is waving hi to mom and dad.
I noticed it shows you as 12w 3 days?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah 12w 3d by LMP, but actually only 10w 4d. Haven't stopped smiling all day!


----------



## caz & bob

aw the pic is cool peach love it xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Peach Blossom said:


> Yeah 12w 3d by LMP, but actually only 10w 4d. Haven't stopped smiling all day!

:cloud9:I'm so happy for you and your DH hun!!!!! :cloud9:
we are exactly one week apart!


----------



## SBB

Peach I'm sooooo happy for you! That pic is amazing! Bet you are over the moon :D 

I'm having potato and sweet potato wedges for dinner with Greek yoghurt! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

great pic peach! is that the baby's arm? so glad your scan went well! 

I am a big cereal eater. I love to eat it and read the paper. I love frosted flakes but never buy sugary cereals! I always eat fiber cereals from traders joes like their raisin bran or Fiber Oat O's. Sometimes I get Kashi but I have been staying away from that because there is so much Soy protein in it that I am afraid it would mess with my hormone balance. Kashi go lean has like a billions grams of soy protein in it. You know how soy is sort of similar in property to estrogen.

I think I have tried marmite once from this brit guy who was visiting the states a long time ago and I thought it was weird because I was expecting it to be sweet like jelly, but instead it was salty!

Vern 2 lbs is still so great! GRazing is the way to go. I eat big brekkie as Suz would say and then graze during the day and eat sort of a big dinn. Everything is pretty healthy but its just a lot of food when you add it all up. 

Have you tracked how many calories you eat in a day? I know thats kind of obsessive but I have been sort of keeping track because I was so ravenous in first tri and I wanted to make sure I wasn't overdoing the recommendation. I average about 2200 cals a day, which is ALOT! Some days I have more some days less. I feel proud when I can manage to stay just under 2000 but its rare. I read in some magazine that One of the girls from the Hills eats 1200 per day!! My god thats nothing!


----------



## TySonNMe

Glad your scan went well Peach!!


----------



## Rudeollie

What a great scan pic Peach! So pleased all went well xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Ellen how are you today?


----------



## Rudeollie

Im doing good thanks Vern, Had my 16 week check and urine and bloods are all fine, she was very pleased with me (She was creeping tho cos she made us wait an HOUR!!!!!!!!!) Just got back fom Babies r us and mothercare, got me a new black bra and the Tommee Tipee Electric Striliser Set. Tested out some nce cots and think we may have a winner but need to research more online about it..........

How are you?? xxx


----------



## SBB

KC I could not live on 1200 cals that's for sure!! I think there was probably 2000 just in all the wedges I just ate! I don't count but don't think I'm eating more than usual... 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

YAY glad everything went well sweetie!!!
What is Tommee Tipee Electric Striliser Set. Tested out some nce cots ?
I'm fine just tired!!


----------



## NurseKel

Peach, that is too cute! Bubs was waving at you guys. 
Ellen, we registered with Babies R Us and will be using the Tommee Tipee bottles with all the accessories also. I haven't had any personal experience with them but they looked great.


----------



## SBB

I feel so sick again :cry: when is it going to go away?! I've had enough now of feeling like crap.... 

We haven't bought anything yet!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

aww suz you poor thing! hope you feel better soon. did the potato wedgies get you? I have not bought a thing either.

Congrats ellen, glad your appt went well! that sucks you had to wait an hour. That always happens and I wish they would just call you and say look we are running late so can you come an hour later??


----------



## SBB

I've felt sick all day but it just gets really bad in the evenings :( 

Ollie my midwife kept me waiting about 40 mins too and didn't even say sorry or mention it!! Glad it all went well. I phoned today and I don't have a UTI so that's good :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

When do you think you'll buy stuff KC? 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I just changed my bottles in my registry from Playtex to Tommee Tippee...lots of good reviews on them for breastfeeding moms. I plan on breastfeeding for at least 6 months.


----------



## SBB

Me too Tyson! Is everyone planning to breast feed or will you use formula? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey suz, I don't know when I will buy stuff!! I am a procrastinator truly, but I still feel like its too early for me to start. Maybe when I get a real bump I will do some shopping. When will you buy stuff?

I am definitely breastfeeding if the baby wants to! I want to save money and I think its healthy and also it helps you lose weight faster (thats what my friend told me at least.) What about you guys?


----------



## SBB

I think the same as you for buying stuff! Plus I want to know what's happening about us moving house... I think perhaps after the 20wk scan we will start shopping! 

Yep planning to BF for the same reasons, towards the end of the pregnancy the body stores fat for the milk so I think if you don't BF it's harder to get rid of. I also think it's better for bubs, but totally understand it's not for everyone. My friend who just had her baby never liked the idea and just didn't want to... 

The state of my mums boobs after 4 kids is no advert for it either - they're like half filled water balloons!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

LOL @ Suz and the water balloons. I will be bottle feeding with formula. We haven't decided what formula yet though.


----------



## kcw81

Kel, why do you choose formula instead of BF? because of work or other reason? My one friend tried BF at first but after a few months she got tired of it, felt like it ruled her life always whipping out her boob and having to pump. She really thought bottle would be so much more convenient and then hubby could feed too. 

Suz 20 weeks sounds good to me too for buying, maybe then we will know the sex too.


----------



## NurseKel

Honestly, it just never appealed to me to BF. I just had no desire to do it. One big factor with DD was that I returned to work 2 weeks after she was born and it just did not seem practical to be doing all the pumping with her at the sitter all day. I will be returning to work this time in a month or less and Cade will be with my dad during the day so once again it just doesn't seem practical. Also, like your friend I really like that DH can make bottles and do feedings just as easily as I can. 
We didn't buy much until the 20 week mark as well just so we would know whether we were buying pink or blue. LOL


----------



## SBB

That makes sense kel, if I was going straight back to work I don't think I'd BF... 

Anyway, I need to get some sleep, chat tomorrow :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

HAhaha water balloons - Nice image! hahaha

Yep definately hoping to breast feed hence buying the tommee tippe range closer to nature. It mimics your boobs/nips so baby can go between the two if it needs topping up with formula, which Ive been told is very common while your milk supply comes in! Oh and then I'll express so Daddio can have a feed!

Ive been to a breast feeding drop in group and it was so informative! UK girls keep an eye out for ones near you!

Hope everyone is tip top xxx


----------



## SBB

Will keep an eye out for a group ollie! I think that's what put my friend off but she didn't want to do it anyway so don't think I'll find it off-putting! 

I'm sooooo lazy - I'm still in bed. Just so tired all the time but I really have to get up now :( 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Guess it depends on whos running them doesnt it? Ours is run by my friend whos a breastfeeding guru hahaha!

Did you get a BF dvd at your 16 week midwife appointment?? I did btu no one else I know has got one.........

Dont blame you on still been in bed. I had to get up to go do some shopping as Ollie had no food left! Silly daddy! Back now to do some chores and then chill out this afternoon. x


----------



## SBB

No I didn't get a DVD :( 

I need to go to the shops then going to do some painting this avo... What fun! Have a good day x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

If its any good I'll burn you a copy and send it to you.

Enjoy your shopping and painting honey xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone- had loads of pages to catch up on! :lol: 

Ellen- my midwife mentioned the breadtfeeding book and DVD but said they never have any! :shrug: I am definitely going to try and breastfeed though- I really want to!


----------



## SBB

Morning Lou... 

I'm so tired, I didn't get up til 10.30 popped to the shops now I can't keep my eyes open - what's going on?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm the same Suz!! I am so tired still! I am relyingbon the fact it's supposed to stop soon-but you're not giving me much hope as you are 16 weeks and still suffering! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Well it must be in the air cos Ive been asleep for 2hours! And had lunch and could easily go to sleep again! :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

Good morning ladies.

KC hun 1200 calories is ridiculous!!! What are they teaching the young girls these days?
ugh that just pisses me off, the good thing I guess is my daughter watched the Hills a few times and yesterday she said to me how lame and fake it was so thats a good sign.

2200 calories is not bad at all.
I will keep track of my calories, I started writing down what I was eating daily but then stopped. 

I can't decide on the bf thing? I have four kids and the idea of plopping my breast out in front of them makes me cringe and I don't want to excuse myself everytime i have to feed the baby... plus I too will be returning back to work so I just can't decide. 

KC you said you were going to do both?

The only things we have bought so far 
4 in one convertible Bed
Dresser
bouncer
swing
and I started buying diapers with every paycheck because I want to be prepared.
Of course I keep all my reciepts for everything. I cannot deal with a huge expense at once so Babies R Us has a layaway option for major items so after the bed and dresser are paid this month, I will buy the playyard and stroller. Everything else I will probably wait and put on my baby shower registry.
There is soooooooo much to buy :cry:

I'm so sorry you ladies are feeling like poo! I remember those days, OMG they were horrible! I think I'm getting a pass with this one, and I am NOT complaining after all the morning/evening sickness I have been through in the past. Ahhhh (sigh)


----------



## kcw81

morning ladies! 

vern - I am not doing both, just BF. I can understand what you mean though about having to worry about excusing yourself around your other kids all the time, how inconvenient that would be. I will be alone most of the time so I could probably walk around with one boob out all day in my house! 
WOw you are making progress on your shopping, good for you!

Lou I am not super tired anymore so maybe that gives you hope. I was tired sometimes in mid-1st tri, mostly felt fatigued like walking up the stairs or up any hill was really hard.

Hi Suz, are you outta bed yet?? Have fun painting?

Ellen - I will have to look into those tommee tippee things you mentioned, sounds nice to have something that the baby can't barely tell the difference between your boob and bottle.

hey anyone else on here!


----------



## TySonNMe

My plan, if everything goes according to plan that is, is to exclusively BF for the first month to month and a half and then to start pumping and getting baby accustomed to the bottles. That way OH can also feed him and bond with him. At work, I can pump as they have a BF room downstairs with an electrical outlet for the pump and a comfy chair and table. My boss has two kids so she is super supportive of everything and it will not be a problem to slip out every couple of hours to pump. I work with a lot of men and they have dubbed that room 'the milking room' LoL


----------



## Rudeollie

Walk around with one boob out all day hahaha:haha: Oh Casey, that did make me chuckle!

Well I treated myself to another snooze and am waiting on my friend coming round with her baby. Oh and also we are getting looooooooads of calls from all the estate agents - seems everyone wants a piece of our house! xxx


----------



## kcw81

Tyson you are lucky about the BF room at work, thats great! that is a good idea too to pump and have OH share in all the fun! So when you pump, can't you still do both, like in the morning before work you could BF and when you get home you could BF but then during the day someone else could bottle? Or does the baby develop a preference?


----------



## Smile4me

You know, I never thought of that, I'm quite sure we have a "milk room" lol with as big as my company is... I'm sure we have some accomodations.
I guess I could pump during the day and bring the bottles home... you know come to think of it, you could just merely pump and not have to whip out the boob at all?
As long as you always have some in the hopper? I'll talk to my lactation specialist in the hospital... that's not a bad idea that way the baby is getting the nutrients he/she needs.
I just don't feel comfortable breast to mouth with the lil ones around. And I too want to be able to have DH share in the experience.


----------



## Rudeollie

Well you USA girls are very lucky! Ive never heard of anything like that over here. The whole BF thing is a bit taboo still! Hey Im sure that'll change once me Suz and Lou get on the case at the start of next year hahaha xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

I'd like to try to do both...BF in the morning, pump at work, and let OH do the night bottle. It really just depends on how it works out as LO will be in daycare during the day. For me personally, as long as he getting my milk one way or the other I'll be happy.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I say you, me and Suz should start a breastfeeding campaign Ellen!!! We'll all walk around with one boob hanging out like Casey until the UK is on board!! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> Yes I say you, me and Suz should start a breastfeeding campaign Ellen!!! We'll all walk around with one boob hanging out like Casey until the UK is on board!! :lol:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Its on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'll join the UK BF campaign... Hate people who are prudish about it... Breast feeding is the most natural thing in the world why shouldn't we do it public?


----------



## SBB

Oh my god I never agreed to this!!! :rofl: I've been asleep all afternoon to come on and find out I have to walk around with a boob out in the middle of winter?! :rofl: 

I'd like to express too so OH can have a go :D 

I slept for 2 1/2 hours :dohh: haven't even picked up a paintbrush! Have to say walking upstairs gets me out of breath and makes my legs hurt! Hoping it's all better from here.... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hahaha! seriously you guys! stop making me laugh! :rofl: 

yeah I guess its pretty accepted overe here. I worked with a couple different ladies who would just shut their office door when they were pumping and everyone knew it was her pumping time and not to disturb. totally accepted without a problem! thats so weird that people are still squeamish in the uk about it because to me, the senses of humor I see from UK on tv and from ladies I have met are a bit on the raunchy and naughty side! so whats wrong with boobies??


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Sorry Suz, we just dragged you into our little campaign hahaha

Yep Casey, over here its totally acceptable to get them out for all to see at other times but when you have a child....attached to it??!?!??!?!? MADNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## kcw81

Does anyone else on here use self tanning lotions? I use self tanning creams all the time. I asked my doc and he said it was fine but if I was worried about it then hold off to 2nd tri, but I didn't. Thats his response to everything! Just wondering what any of you all think about it?


----------



## SBB

That's true ollie, men here are more than happy to see boobs everywhere but not for what they're intended for! I don't give a toss what people think I'll be wapping one out in public :rofl: 

I just ate the biggest bowl of fruit, grapes, strawberries, passion fruit and kiwi... Yum yum! :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Kc I do occasionally, Haven't since my bfp but I'm sure they're fine... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yummy yumm that bowl o fruit sounds delish! I have been dying for grapes lately but waiting till they get in season and cheaper.


----------



## SBB

Mmm I am so fussy with grapes, they have to be really hard and crunchy - I hardly ever buy them because they don't meet my standards!! But these were delicious... 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

ok ladies sympathy please :) Only 9 1/2 weeks pregnant
 



Attached Files:







9 1.2 weeks.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL I'll join the one boob out campaign...LoL can we get a siggie?!

KC, I don't use the self-tan lotions, but if you're not comfortable using them, then don't. Everyone, including doctors and nurses, say one thing or another, but you should only what you feel comfortable with. I asked my nurse if I could color my hair and she said to go for it, but I don't feel 100% comfortable doing it, so I'll just hold off.


----------



## TySonNMe

Cute bump smile!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Verna, its lovely xxx

Suz - I could so eat your bowl of fruit now! Sounds delish. Ive never been a fan of strawbs until my bfp. And now I soak a load overnight in sugar and set to them the next day yum yum! Hahaha xx


----------



## kcw81

yay vern! cute bump!! 

I am picky too about grapes suz!! have to be totally hard and crunchy and sweet. I usually have better luck with red grapes being good.

Tyson I have been using tanning lotions this whole time of my bfp so I might as well keep going and hope for the best! fingers x'ed.


----------



## babyloulou

I haven't fake tanned yet Tyson- but as I have read there is no problem using it where the baby is concerned! The only thing I've read says your skin may react differently to it when pregnant! Have you read it's bad for the baby?


----------



## TySonNMe

I think you'll be fine...when I first got my BFP everything had me worried, but then you started reading about people that won't do something and you have others that say they have done through their entire pregnancy and their baby is just fine so now I just do what feels right.


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Casey- my fake tan post was meant for you- I typed Tyson by mistake x


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL blame it on the preggo brain Lou! :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls smile love the bump hun coming on now just got back from the hozzy with me niece she had her 2nd scan and its a girl xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Caz how are you hun? :)

OK its that time of the day :sleep: Its almost 2 in the afternoon..


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun just carnt wait to o hun xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Caz- hope it happens soon and you catch that egg!

Quiet on here tonight!! I take it everyone is as tired as me! :sleep:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: someone in our village organised a rocket competition, where everyone had to make their own rocket and see who's went the highest - I thought it would be a bit rubbish but it was so much fun!! Laughed so much! Some of the rockets were hilarious and some went really really high I couldn't believe it! Obviously then everyone went to the pub and got drunk! Great fun though :D 

KC I only eat red grapes now, haven't eaten White grapes for ages! 

Smile your bump is lovely, mine seems to have shrunk! I took some pics today so will eventually post when I get my computer up and running again! 

Hope everyone else is ok? Kel where are you? Hope you've been resting up all day :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies..hope you and your bumps are well. I finally got my paperwork for my FS appt...wow lots to fill out!! LOL

I am pulling out all the stops this month...I am doing my temps, opks, and doing my creighton model and at the first sign of ewcm I am using baking soda to make it better. I may even use softcups this month!:) Oh what we do but I want a BFP!!


----------



## kcw81

good luck reeds girl! thats the best way to do it, just pull out all the tricks! you don't use robitussin for the CM? I used that and it worked, I noticed a difference in my CM. I have not heard of baking soda, what does it do?


----------



## kcw81

Suz that rocket party sounds fun! what a weird idea to get together and shoot rockets for no reason! 

hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone :hugs: 

Glad you're getting it sorted Reedsgirl! What does baking soda do? I used Robittusin too and Preseed xxx 

Morning Caz- have your opks turned positive yet? Xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies!
I found the best maternity dress ever!
Have any of you heard of the Iris Impression Wrap skirt? It is perfect for maternity and non maternity. I bought four yesterday. Oh they are so awesome!
Heres the website but I found them in a kiosk in the mall.
https://www.irisimpressions.com/pdf/Iris_Impressions_-_Dresses_and_Tops_-_Inside.pdf

I'll post pics of the ones I bought to show how wonderful they are.


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Morning everyone :hugs:
> 
> Glad you're getting it sorted Reedsgirl! What does baking soda do? I used Robittusin too and Preseed xxx
> 
> Morning Caz- have your opks turned positive yet? Xxx

nearly hun i think in the next day or 2 il post a pic now xxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0009.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah looks like you're gearing up Caz xx

Those skirts look really clever Verna xx


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies! 

those dresses look cute but also look like they would confuse me! Definitely show us what yours look like when you have it on!

What are you all up to today? Nothing exciting here. We will probably go to the dog park and work out and then go to costco. Real exciting stuff I know!


----------



## Smile4me

Not much of anything... yea the dresses can be work as skirts, shirts, dresses, its cool. There are 100 different ways. You should have seen me and my daughter this morning it was hillarious trying to figure out different ways. LOL it was fun

Nothing going on just getting ready to send my 11 year old with her aunt to Ohio for 7 days :( My 15 year old is going to the lake with a friend for five days so this mommas going to be lonely but I'll have some good bonding time with the two young ones :)

We have my FIL 60th surprise birthday party tonight ...looking forward to that.

Costco.. ha ha we have memberships to Sams and Costco and do both on the same day.. lol Its another scorcher with heat index up to 105 :(

TMI alert....Last night I came home from shopping with the girls and was bleeding pretty bright red just once though just when i wiped....


----------



## babyloulou

Have you had nothing since Smile? And no pains? I'm sure it's nothing :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw smile it probably nothing hunnie like loulou said xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

no I havent had any since.. I'm trying to take it easy but of course we had to return a few things so just got back from the mall again. I'm resting until the party :)

Thanks ladies, I appreciate it.:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Vern I am sure the bleeding is nothing. Keep us posted... Your FIL party should be fun! 

We just got back from the dog park and I am off to shower and get ready for the excitement of costco!


----------



## babyloulou

Night girls and bumps xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Good night Lou!
Verna, sounds like nothing major at all honey. You didn't get sneaky and do the deed did you? LOL
Casey, I'm with you on the dress. They look gorgeous but I would probably think I was wrapped nicely and my butt would be hanging out. Doh!
Caz, get to BDing woman! I want to see a BFP from you soon.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: I couldn't get on for ages?! 

Verna sounds like nothing to worry about if you haven't had any blood since... Sure it's all fine :hugs: 

Kel how are you? 

Hope everyone is ok, we have had v long day doing DIY I'm knackered! 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Suz! How are you babe?
I am feeling so much better since I started my new medication the OB put me on Friday. I haven't had any contractions since starting it which is fabulous. The best part is that my OB has ordered me a scan this next Friday along with my appts. My OB feels comfortable with how the baby and I are doing so she has just put me on weekly appts and will monitor me closely but she really reassured me at my last appt.


----------



## SBB

That's great, so glad you haven't had any more contractions! And great you get to see Cade again next week :happydance: 

I'm good, had reasonable amount of energy today, and been getting regular little movements from bubs! 

I'm off to bed too, it's 12.35 here! Night all, catch up tomorrow :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Awww, I love when you can finally feel the LO move. It just makes it so real that they are in there. Good night, sleep well.


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! 

So glad you are feeling better Kel :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Morning Lou :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

What's everyone up to today? I'm lying in bed having a cuddle with my dogs :hugs:


----------



## SBB

I'm in bed too! Waiting for OH to go to the shop and get bread so we can have eggy bread for breakfast! 

Then painting all day :( it's never ending! 

I wish my babies would come and give me a cuddle but they're bored and have wondered off to play... 

Any plans for the rest of the day? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No not at the moment! I am just being lazy so far!! I went shopping with OH yesterday and it's killed me! I still have no energy! :lol: 

I bought a Tommee Tippee steriliser (they're half price in Tesco) and a couple of staple clothes bits! I bought a little White cardi that is the smallest cutesy thing you've ever seen! I'll take a photo...


----------



## SBB

Yay let's see a photo! 

I just laid in bed miaowing and the cats came to me :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!!! That's emotional catmail! Naughty Mummy! :rofl: 

Look how tiny this is... 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/f581569f.jpg


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Ha ha!!! That's emotional catmail! Naughty Mummy! :rofl:

:rofl: 

That's so cute! I have seen a sleepsuit thing I want I will post a link later on :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I ordered a couple of sleepsuits online in the Next sale yesterday. Definitely post a picture of the one you've seen Suz- I love looking at all the baby stuff!! 

Has anyone seen a nice pramsuit or snowsuit type thing yet? We're going to be having these babies in mid-winter!


----------



## SBB

Yep defo going to need some really warm stuff. Haven't seen anything yet but I think more winter stuff will be in the shops soon... 

This is the sleepsuit https://www.littlebabycompany.com/products/579/Newborn-sleep-sack

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's really cute Suz! I love the pattern on the front! I can't wait to know what I'm having so we can start buying boy or girl stuff!


----------



## SBB

I know me too! So exciting! I think it's only 3 weeks til our scan :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow that is exciting Suz!! I bet you can't wait !!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------



## SBB

:wave: hey caz :D how are you?

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Caz! :wave:

Its quiet in here again today! Where is everyone? X


----------



## NurseKel

Awww Suz, that is the cutest little sweater I have seen. Too adorable.
Good morning Lou and Caz! Hope all is well in your world.
I am pretty worn out as we have both kids this weekend which always means more noise, running and yelling. We are planning to grill some hamburgers and sausage today and I am hopefully going to pick up some baby things from a lady in my area. She has a highchair, pack and play and swing that are all the same pattern for only $100.00. As long as it is all in good condition it will be a fabulous deal. Can't wait! 
So it looks like in a few weeks we will know if we are having more blue bumps or pink bumps. That will be sooooo exciting! Can't wait for that either. LOL


----------



## Rudeollie

Im afraid on August the 9th there will be one team yellow! I simply cannot find out hahaha 

Loving the catmail Suz, I did a similar trick on Ollie this morning. He was wingeing downstairs so I lured him back to bed and got him to sleep - He THINKS he's got a god given right to shout a dicky brids out the window ....but he hasnt!

UK girls - Check out Vertbaudet online. Ive bought stuff from them for years and its fabulous, and cute and well priced! LOts of snowsuit aciton on there too. Oh and nice nursery stuff. You can normally find a good discount too - Or let me know and we can introduce a friend and you both get £10 off a £20 order! xx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi Ellen! It's okay I admire you guys for being able to stay yellow. DH and I simply have no will power and were just too nosey to not find out. What's sad is that we both thought it would be so neat to not know but we caved very early. LOL


----------



## kcw81

hey everyone! glad to see its a little more happening on here today! it was so quiet yesterday.

Kel I am so glad you are feeling better with no contractions. Sounds like a hectic weekend with the kiddos! I am with you, I could never be team yellow, I gotta know!

Suz only 3 weeks till you find out!! How frickin exciting! I can't believe you are 17 weeks already.

Lou on the same note, look at you, 13 weeks today!! Are you still in bed? Get up girls! haha

Ellen your avatar is names after your cat then? I didn't realize that!

You guys it is going to be another relaxing day, nothing planned except the dog park and exercise and grocery shopping. We might go see the Toy story 3 movie since I am a sucker for the pixar movies. I Really want to see Inception with Leo Di Caprio but will have to wait since its opening weekend here. I love movies but rarely go to them!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Casey - Ive a moggy called Rude (after a footballer!) And a tabby siamese called Ollie. They are my fur babies hehehe xxx

Awww let me know if you go see TS 3! I watched number 2 yesterday and couldnt belive it was 11 years old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Watching that ep of Family Guy tonight that you told me about - I cant wait!


----------



## kcw81

oh good ellen you will laugh and you will totally be grossed out by the ep!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehe I cant wait Casey - I just hope Im not too tired to appreciate it...........HOnestly last week I couldnt breathe for laughing so much! xxx

Right ironing and lunch making here I come boooooooooooooooo!


----------



## SBB

Lol I might have to watch family guy - never seen it!! 

KC I bought the hardest grapes ever today - I'm so excited to eat them!! :haha: 
I think we're all moving along so fast! Can't believe how far along all the tickers are :D 

I'm going to make roast dinner soon, no meat just loads and loads of veggies! OHs dad bought us a Huge bag of potatoes, and 2 bags of all kinds of fresh veggies from his allotment - one benefit of the in laws! Mmmmm can't wait! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yummy roasted veggies! I can't believe you have never seen FG Suz! Its pretty funny and over the top! Gimme some of them grapes!


----------



## babyloulou

I've never watched Family Guy either!! Never got round to it! 

Casey- I have a dog named after the same footballer too- (Ruudi- the dog in the avatar piccy) just another weird co-incidence Ellen and I discovered! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

I think you have to be of a certain demenour to get family guy so if you do try it and dont like it - Dont hold it against me and casey that we do hahahaha! Some jokes are VERY near the knuckle!

I am stuffed as a stuffed thing from having spag bol. Think its bath and bed for me soon (after FG tho!) xxx Oh and some Wedding Singer hehehe, I love Sunday night movies!


----------



## babyloulou

I was planning on watching Wedding Singer too Ellen- but we've started watching Pirates of the Caribbean now instead! I do love the wedding singer!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww Lou!!!!!!!!!!! Ok after thre, one, two ,three....." It aaaaaaaaaall was BULLSH*T!" Hahahaha DH always sings the remote control song to me from the end! Bring on Billy Idol yahoooo!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Awww I love that bit on the plane!! :cry:


----------



## kcw81

hey girls, just back from the dog park. Lou you still awake? I love pirates of the carrib. The second one not so much but I liked the first. I just saw the third one recently and it was good too. 

Yeah family guy is totally crass and if you are offended easily you might not like it. They ridicule just about everything and everyone.

I am not sure we will see Toy Story 3 today now because its gotten late and I still have to do the grocery shopping for the week. Poo!


----------



## babyloulou

I am still awake Suz but just about to go to sleep :sleep:

it's the first time I've seen the second Pirates OTC- I've seen the first loads of times but never got round to watching the others! I wasn't happy that the gorgeous Mr Depp got eaten at the end!!!! :cry:


----------



## kcw81

I know! he is so great, I think he is my favorite actor ever.


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Casey- I meant that message to you!! Don't know why I wrote 'Suz'? That's the second time I've got the wrong name in the last couple of days! Pregnancy brain must be kicking in!! :lol: 

Yes he is gorgeous! I love all his films! OH bought me Alice In Wonderland with him in for my birthday but I haven't watched it yet! Not been hearing great things about it though :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Lou you've got baby brain! I keep saying things the wrong way round, like 'i'm just giving the food some cats' or just calling things the wrong name.... It's quite funny though!

I'm not easily offended at all so will watch FG at some point... 

I'm off to sleep now girls, night night x x x


----------



## kcw81

I know who you meant anyway lou!
you two are total baby brainers. I wonder if you will ever get rid of baby brain seeing as how after you have the wee one you get even less sleep than now!!


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies Seems like everyone had a nice and relaxing weekend :)

I relaxed todayand thought I was out of the woods however, I just saw bright blood again? I'm affraid to tell dh if its nothing? What is going on, I'm so worried. I've been reading on the internet and a lot of women experience it but I've never had it before. I'm goin to call the doctor tomorrow though just to be sure everything is ok.
My next ultrasound is on the 28th.


----------



## kcw81

Oh Vern hugs to you! :hugs: I am sure it is okay! Is it just a little and then it stopped again? Definitely call your doc first thing on monday and keep us posted! Try not to worry too much as spotting is so common in first tri. I hope your doc can set your mind at ease!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning campers! Anyone out of bed yet???? Im sat at my desk booooo!

Verna, hugs honey. Maybe speak to your doc about the bleeding. Im sure its totally fine and bubs is ok but the worry that comes with it isnt so maybe go for a check and you might even get a scan! xxxx


----------



## SBB

Verna :hugs: I don't blame you for being worried, I'm sure it's all fine but it's scary to see bright red blood :( def call the docs, they may be able to scan you and see where it's coming from...

Ollie I'm just about awake :) but still in bed! Getting up soon though... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I am soooo jealous of you Suz! I was so active yesterday, I couldnt stop myself tidying, cooking, ironing etc and now I feel like Ive been in a car crash hahaha! I could have stayed in bed ALLLLLL day long!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm jealous too! I wish I was still in bed- instead of in a noisy class of 12 year olds!! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Grrr I am getting so annoyed with Blooming Marvellous!!! The first order I placed for maternity clothes came fine within a couple of days- but the second order I made of baby stuff in the sale (same time you did Ellen) hasn't turned up! It is now over a week and a half since I made the order. I sent them a nice email asking how much longer the order would be and was told it was delivered on 14th and left in our greenhouse! Well I replied saying we DON'T have a greenhouse!! They have replied saying "well it was delivered somewhere"!!! And that helps me how??? :growlmad:


----------



## Rudeollie

Ahhhh that makes me feel a little better Lou! Not just me suffering!

Ive just been on HMRC to try work out how much cashola I'll get when on leave. Not much but better than buttons!

Oh yeah - Whats the deal with this MATB1 hey??? I dont see midwifey until week 28 now, which is a fortnight (ish) before Im due to, hopefully, start my leave.........But I need it for when I tell my boss my intentions, which is in September????? So how the hecky thump does that make any sense????????


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh god Lou that is terrrible! My BM order was put in my recycling bins last monday, by the HDNL delivery guys..........Im due a mothercare one today which is HDNL again. Just wait........Round by us a lot of delivery people get followed and crooks watch where they leave packages then go pinch them!

They've got to do more for you than say its gone somewhere! Bloody idiots! x


----------



## babyloulou

That was exactly my response Ellen!! Something along the lines of "well as I do not have a greenhouse it seems quite clear to me that this has been delivered to the wrong place and therefore needs sorting out."- I've had another reply saying B.M can't do anything and have passed it to the delivery company to carry out an "internal enquiry" Oh great!!!!

Hmmm I'm not sure about the MAtB1 thing- I think you have to have officially done allthat stuff before 15 weeks before your due date though so you will definitely need it before 28 weeks! :shrug: Have you got a contact number for your MW?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls hope your all fine xxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I have, she said I could have it week 25. Which she'd better have it ready for then cos thats cutting it fine with the 28 notice you need to inform your employer!

Oh no Lou! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you over the package! Those delivery companies are normally VERY hard work........What items are you waiting on?? Not great of BM is it.......So once its left there warehouse they dont give a cr*p! Bad business that is! x

Hey Caz honey - Ov'd yet? x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm waiting for a playsuit, some little cotton hats, a sleep set and an "I love Daddy" sleepsuit! It's so annoying! OH says if they faff around he'll claim it back of Barclaycard- but I just want the stuff rather than the money! :growlmad: I bet they can't resend them either because they've all sold out now! :growlmad:

That is cutting it a bit fine Ellen- can you not get your official letter and everything donw first and hand that into work so they can't say theyhaven't had anything? Then follow it up with your MATB1 form?

Morning Caz :wave:


----------



## Rudeollie

Well you'd think so wouldnt you but because its all tax related you cant. (This is about the ONLY thing maternity wise my boss knows btw!!!! She is USELESS Hahaha) And working for the UK's largest county council really dont help matter as workers are just little spots on a giant face!

I cant even locate a number to call HR and ask for a breakdown of pay I'll recieve while Im off! hahahaha

Awwww Lou.........Well if they cant replace them then you want a bloody good code for money off your next order. Compensation is NEEDED!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Yeah I have, she said I could have it week 25. Which she'd better have it ready for then cos thats cutting it fine with the 28 notice you need to inform your employer!
> 
> Oh no Lou! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you over the package! Those delivery companies are normally VERY hard work........What items are you waiting on?? Not great of BM is it.......So once its left there warehouse they dont give a cr*p! Bad business that is! x
> 
> Hey Caz honey - Ov'd yet? x

no hun not yet i hope it going to be soon cuz they are getting a bit darker each day xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I loved the stuff too! I've just checked the delivery company's webiste with the consignment number and it does say "delivered and left in outhouse"- now most of our deliveries do get left in our garage- but there is nothing there!! I am going to bug them until they do something!!!!!

I am the same with the maternity thing Ellen! All the councils teaching information says "check with your individual school to see what maternity benefits they offer"! Easier said than bloody done!! NOBODY knows!! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah harrass the hell out of them honey xxx And we'll have a giant scream in unison over the maternity stuff!

Caz - FX you get your nice dark line soon honey xxx Want to see you in here pronto ok??


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile, how you doing hon? :hugs: I know how scared you're feeling. It is important to get it checked out as soon as possible. Have your hcg and progesterone levels checked. It may be fine, it may not be, but don't be shy about going to A&E if you want answers quickly. Hang on in there hon. :hugs: 

I had my booking in on Sat. I'm on a consultant led care plan due to my high risk status. Next appoint is at 16 weeks. I have a scan next Monday though. OH may not be there :cry: as he is self employed and is possibly off on a job on Sunday :( He's like my lucky charm... every time in other pregnancies that he didn't come with me it was bad news. Sure everything will be ok though. 

How's everyone else on this bright and sunny Monday? :hug:


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh Peach I am sure you will be fine! You are getting on for 12 weeks now honey!

Smile - I agree with Peach- go and get it checked out darling xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Peach xxx I totally understand you wanting DH there, but hows about having the whoel of our little gang mentally with you??? Cos we will be honey and will all be wishing you and baby well xxx

Well my work day just took a downer - one of our clients passed away at the weekend....Not suicide this time natural but still shocked us all xxx


----------



## SBB

Peach you're going to be just fine! Can you not change the appt so OH can be there? If not as ollie said we'll all be mentally there! 

Lou sorry about the sh*t delivery company! Around here they refuse to leave anything unless we sign for it, which is a pain but at least it doesn't go missing! Hope you get it sorted :hugs: 

caz hope you ov soon :D 

Ollie sorry about your client :( 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> Hi ladies Seems like everyone had a nice and relaxing weekend :)
> 
> I relaxed todayand thought I was out of the woods however, I just saw bright blood again? I'm affraid to tell dh if its nothing? What is going on, I'm so worried. I've been reading on the internet and a lot of women experience it but I've never had it before. I'm goin to call the doctor tomorrow though just to be sure everything is ok.
> My next ultrasound is on the 28th.

aw smile hope everything is ok if your worried you should go the docs hunnie and they should send you for a scan it may just be your uterus stretching hun xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Awww... having you all there mentally would be just great! Sadly I can't rearrange it as OH will be away for at least a week and I need to have the scan between now and 2 weeks time for the nuchal thingy whatsit... I know you'll all be with me in thoughts though so that will make me feel better! :) :hugs: 

Sorry to hear about your client Ollie... What do you do? :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry about your client Ellen :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning my lovely ladies :)

I'm calling the doc at 9 when she opens. I havent had any since? So strange though so I will get it checked out today or at least addressed with the Dr. because my next scan is on the 28th so hopefully she can move it up. 


I'm with all of you, I do NOT feel like being at work today, I could have slept alll day!
My Wonderful hubby got up this morning and made me wheat, oat and bannana pancakes... I'm STUFFed and ready for a nap already!

Oh Ellen and Lou I'm so sorry you are having problems with the deliveries, that's awful!
Peach hun you are going to be fine sweetie, I understand what you are saying though but take a pic of DH with you and keep us in your mind and positive thoughts :)

Suz- Oh It would be nice to sleep in (SIGH)

Heres to positive thinking!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls xxx I work for a mental health section of a county council.......AND we've just had an email saying jobs are to be cut by 25%!!!!!!!!!! My day just keeps getting better(!) xz


----------



## Smile4me

awww Ellen hun:hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh hun :hugs: You'll be pretty safe I should think as they won't want to risk making a pregnant lady redundant as you could sue them for discrimination. :hugs: and chocolate vibes to you. xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah thats what I just said to DH..........Hey I could afford to pay bubs uni fee's if they try anything hahaha

Verna - Hope the doc says you can get a scan sooner so your minds at rest. The way its coming and going tho Im sure it ......a hmm "one of those things!:wacko:


----------



## babyloulou

That's exactly what I just thought! No way would they risk making a pregnant woman reduntant unless it was your whole department going! Not a chance!

Smile- I am sure it is nothing too :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Good morning girls!! :hi: I've skimmed through the past few pages finally.

I too could skip work today and am thinking of going home a bit early If I feel teh same way in a couple hours.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Tyson! Dont blame you honey, how do you feel??

Ive just signed off my health and safety assesment in pregnancy forms. Ive got a lazy few months left at work waa haa haaaaaaaaa! I dont have to do LOOOOOADS now! And can go home anytime I feel sick or sore. (Best be off home now then! )


----------



## TySonNMe

Just tired, but I didn't sleep well last night. OH had to get up early for work and I've been up since about 4:30a. 

On a side note, little man kicked OH in the face yesterday! LoL!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: hahahaha That's hilarious Tyson... :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

hey girls!

Vern what did the doctor say hun? 

Peach I am excited for your next scan and sure it will go great even though DH can't be there! 

Lou have fun with the 12 yr olds! I can see why you get so tired all the time dealing with them all day, you have to be "on" all day long. sorry about the dumbazz delivery.

Ellen sorry about your client. That is sad. On a happy note, did you laugh at FG?

Hey Tyson! Man being up at 430am sounds not fun at all!!

Hey Suz whassup girl?

Caz good luck on the ovulatin'!


----------



## Smile4me

I haven't heard back from the Dr yet hun I'll let you know when she calls.

FG - Too funny I watched it last night but there were two episodes so not sure which one you are referring to KC?

SO I'm a lil ocnfused Ellen, you get to take like an intermittent leave at any time in the UK up until you deliver? Do you also get maternity leave?


----------



## babyloulou

Basically Verna companies are not allowed to treat pregnancy sick days as 'sick' days- so they can't be counted on your employment record. You are basically entitled to have the sick time you need and all the time you need for appointments off. All paid too. Yes most places also offer a year off work maternity leave- usually 6 months paid and 6 months unpaid xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks for explaining that Lou! Yep Verna thats how things roll over here, we are lucky really as I know many other countries dont do half as much! 

HOme now and thank goodness! Bath and bed here mama comes!

Oh Casey - FG was SOOOOOOOOOO funny. The bank thing was, well, wrong hahahaha Dirty nappies yuck!


----------



## Smile4me

oh my goodness I want to move to the UK :) thats fabulous!!
I'm still waiting from the doc.. grrr!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I am home too- lying on my bed with my boys (dogs) cuddling and watching The Bill! (I tape old episodes on Sky Plus every day :blush: ) 

I really fancy veggie sausages and mash for tea- so OH has run off to the shop like a good boy!! He's making me veggie sausages, mashed potato, green cabbage, onion gravy and Yorkshire puddings!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Yum Lou that sounds nice! You're as sad as me, we tape neighbours every day!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl:


----------



## kcw81

yeah the UK benefits are pretty great aren't they? Verna the FG epi we are talking about is the hour special where brian and stewie get locked overnight in the bank vault. stewie poops his diaper and they have to do something about it. yuck! 
ellen I liked the part where they get drunk and stewie gets a pierced ear!


----------



## Smile4me

I love Family Guy and ok ok I admit I like South Park... can't help it love the crude sense of humor and OMG they are WHACKED OUT!


----------



## babyloulou

I am watching The Simpsons! A bit more toned down than FG!! :lol: Waiting for Hollyoaks... (yes I know I'm sad :blush:)


----------



## Smile4me

lol Simpsons... I could never get into the Simpsons...

well I go in at 3:30 for an US. Whew!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay Verna, that is fab news honey! xxx 

Awww Lou if them sausages were meaty I would be round at yours hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

OH is having the same but with meat! Come and eat his! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

phew verna! So glad they could get you in! my fingers are x'ed!

I just ate french toast with eggwhites and apples and cinnamon on top and some real maple syrup. yummm.


----------



## Smile4me

sounds like my bf - DH made wheat and oats pancakes with pecans and bananas with butter and maple syrup.. OH MY!!! we got the recipe from a Bed and Breakfast we stayed at on our honeymoon.
MMMMM I weighed myself after and not so good... :)


----------



## babyloulou

So glad you're having a scan Verna- what time will that be here then? So I can keep an eye out xxx


----------



## kcw81

verna never weight yourself after a big meal silly! you trying to torture yourself?? those pancakes sound divine!!

yeah 330 your time is just in about an hour and a half from right now my time so its coming soon!


----------



## Smile4me

It is currently 1:20 here so two hours from now. 
Thanks ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

oh I thought you were three hours ahead of me! ok then.


----------



## babyloulou

I'll keep an eye out Verna! I'm sure everythi g will be fine! :hugs:

Right girls my OH is an absolute angel but boy does he cook slow!! I am about to pass out from hunger! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

your oh better hurry it up lou! haha. lou can you update the front page for me, my due date changes to jan 11. I forgot to tell you. Also, is dizzikel still pregs? I noticed she was still on our front page and I have not seen any posts...


----------



## Smile4me

LOL that is so super sweet of your DH Lou... just grab a handful of crackers or fruit hun

We have some good guys ladies!


----------



## kcw81

yeah we are lucky. I have read lots of posts on the forum about these poor girls whose OH/DH's are AWFUL to them. How terrible would that be to be pregs and getting into those huge fights and thinking about divorce and such. 

Well I have to go workout. I will check back later to see how things went Vern!


----------



## SBB

Yay verna so glad you've got your scan soon, hope it's all ok :hugs: 

Yeh KC we are all lucky, some of the posts about horrible OHs are just ridiculous - there's some horrible men out there! 

I had a big stir fry with LOADS of veggies for my dinner :D 

Might have a big bowl of fruit later. I think I am being pretty healthy so far in pregnancy :D 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad you have a scan smile i will have a nose tomorrow how it went my oh is brill he always does the dinner and tea i love him loads and loads xxxxx


----------



## SBB

caz & bob said:


> my oh is brill he always does the dinner and tea i love him loads and loads xxxxx

:kiss: Aw that's so cute :cloud9:

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ollie will you change your status from TTC!!!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Ellen change it!! And sort that bloody ticker out too- it's still wrong!! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:rofl: xx


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Yes Ellen change it!! And sort that bloody ticker out too- it's still wrong!! :rofl:

YEAH!!! :rofl: 

Not that we're picking on you or anything :flower: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive changed it.............. Its not my fault this bloody customise stuff is from before the war! Why on earth you have to go into 5 different places to change stuff is WAY beyond me hahaha

Im not changing the ticker tho cos I want to see if it moves AFTER the 20 weeks:haha::haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

SBB said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Yes Ellen change it!! And sort that bloody ticker out too- it's still wrong!! :rofl:
> 
> YEAH!!! :rofl:
> 
> Not that we're picking on you or anything :flower:
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

Yeah you are,I knows it :cry::cry: :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Congrats Ellen! I see you are expecting!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh GREAT!!!!!!!! Now Im gettin it from ALL sides of the world!:wacko:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww congrats Ellen- and welcome to our little team!! I see you are 20 weeks already! You kept that one quiet! :lol:


----------



## caz & bob

:rofl::haha: xxx


----------



## SBB

:rofl: well done Ellen! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

you must have been bursting from the seams holding in that secret! don't know how you managed!


----------



## Smile4me

Well ladies the baby has no heartbeat so I lost it :( i'm so sad, I am sitting here devestated with my two young ones, I just told them I had a really tough day at work.
I can't believe I am sitting here typing this. The toughest part is having to tell my girls they are going to be heartbroken.
DH was there with me and he is also just beside himself.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh verna honey. I am devasted for you xxx Words cannot say how truly sorry I am xxx You, your hubby and girls are in my thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## Smile4me

I'm sorry but I have to remove this ticker, its killing me


----------



## SBB

Verna Hun I am so sorry... I truly thought everything would be fine :cry: 

I don't know what to say... Nothing is going to make it any better... we're all here for you :hugs: I hope you will all be ok... 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Verna, you know I am here for you. My heart aches for you. Unfortunately, these emotions are still very fresh for me. Know that you have a friend that cares for you and will be here for you for anything. It might seem hard to understand now, but I truly think you and I were brought together to help each other get through this. You helped me heal. I am so sorry, Sweetheart. Know that my prayers are with you and your sweet girls and husband. Thanks for being such a great friend.


----------



## babyloulou

I am so, so sorry Verna. I can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling. You and all your family are in my thoughts. We will all be here for you if you need us xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you all so much, I cant find the words to say how much that means to me.
I really didn't think much of it as it was such a small amount but the color is what scared me. 

I appreciate all of you friends :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Verna I just saw this. I am so sorry that sucks SOOO much! I can't believe its true! I was hoping so hard for you. It is not fair. I am here for you if you want to talk (write) more about it, you can pm me.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Smile I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Verna, there are no words that I can even begin to say. You are such a bright spot on this forum and I can't tell you how much your words of encouragement and support have meant to me. You have all those beautiful girls and a wonderful DH and I have no doubt you will be blessed again soon as you are so deserving of it. Please know that your entire family is in my thoughts and prayers. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help you through this time. Big hugs.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kel I had been wondering about you..


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls xxx How are we all feeling today? Im sure we are all still feeling a little, well, devasted for our lovely Verna xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Ellen- yes it's so horrible. I feel so sad for her. She must be so devastated! :cry:


----------



## SBB

Yes me too... So sad :cry: just can't believe it, really did think it would all be fine... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Me too........

Whats you up to today?? Im sat at work, bored and very tired today. x


----------



## SBB

I'm painting of course. Just a couple more doors to do then I'm all done finally... Then need to do some wallpapering :dohh: I just got out of bed though, so tired all the time... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Suz - I doth my cap to you girlie! I can see now the need to still be in bed at this time if your even considering wallpapering hahahaha! The meer thought of it fills me with terror hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I'm sure you must be painting about 10 houses!! You seem to have been painting for years! :lol:

I am just dragging myself through this long, sloooow last week at work!!! Break up for the 6 week holidays on Friday! I can't wait!!


----------



## SBB

Wallpapering is easy honest! It's only one piece I didn't do before because we were going to replace the window, but we're not now... I know it just takes so long to paint basically a whole house. And our tiny lobby has taken the longest because it has 3 doors which were just horrible wood before so they needed about 7 coats of paint! 

OH finishes work today for summer :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh wow Lou!!!! What you gonna do for 6 whole weeks????? Bliss!

Im off w/c 2/08 and then again w/c 23/08. Nothing planned except chilling and baby plannng! We need to start sorting rooms out whether we sell prior to bubs or not!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile4me said:


> Well ladies the baby has no heartbeat so I lost it :( i'm so sad, I am sitting here devestated with my two young ones, I just told them I had a really tough day at work.
> I can't believe I am sitting here typing this. The toughest part is having to tell my girls they are going to be heartbroken.
> DH was there with me and he is also just beside himself.

Oh hon, I'm so so sorry. My heart goes out to you. I went through the same thing 18 months ago and it was so devastating. If you need to talk please PM me. All my love and :hugs: It's ok to not be ok. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Rudeollie said:


> Oh wow Lou!!!! What you gonna do for 6 whole weeks????? Bliss!
> 
> Im off w/c 2/08 and then again w/c 23/08. Nothing planned except chilling and baby plannng! We need to start sorting rooms out whether we sell prior to bubs or not!

Exactly what you said I think- relaxing and sorting out clutter ready for when we get to move. I want to try and be ruthless and chuck loads of stuff away- I am quite a horder to be honest! :blush: We were going to go on holiday but to be honest I don't think I could stand the heat at the moment- I seem to hate being hot since being pregnant! And I don't fancy being abroad around the pool in the sun without being able to drink and just watching OH get drunk! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahah Thats how I felt over our hols so we cancelled and did a cottage break hahaha

Well my two weeks will be lonely cos DH cant have anytime off in July or August cos he's running a new programme so no-one can have time off then. THEN he's off working away for a week in September grrrrr (luckily tho its not around my bday or our wedding anniversary!) x


----------



## babyloulou

I know I sort of feel it would be a waste of a holiday! :lol: Can't imagine a completely sober holiday! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

I can but its only in a nightmare Lou :haha::haha:


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Smile, I am so sorry to read about your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. :hug:


----------



## caz & bob

smile so sorry for your loss hun its heartbreaking when i here this thinking of you hunnie :hugs::hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Has anyone spoke to Smile today? Has she been on anywhere? I hope she's ok :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

I think she's been around Lou cos Ive seen a few thank yous from her...Hope she is ok, even tho Im sure that will be hardest thing to ask of her right now xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls can you help plz well i had af 8th july and took the soya 3_6 and i have been fine yesterday i wiped and had cream coulor cm i am cd13 and today i have had brown cm and lots of it i thorght it was spotting cuz i am about to o soon so i have phoned the doc and i am waiting for her to ring back but i dont want to tell her i have tryed soya because i have just been on clomid xxxx so what do you think xxx


----------



## kcw81

hey girls. I am still so shocked about Verna. It just sucks and was so unexpected, she was almost to the safe zone!! She pm'ed me is still really upset obviously and hasn't told her girls yet, which is going to be so hard. Everyone she knows is going to know about their loss too, which can make it hard. She will schedule a D&C soon and hopefully recover quickly and be able to move on.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Poor thing... so devastated for her. Send her my love if you have any more contact with her. I PM'd her earlier to let her know I was thinking of her.


----------



## babyloulou

Poor Smile :cry:


----------



## Smile4me

HI ladies, Please don't be upset for me, you all need to keep a positive attitude and know that you will all have beautiful babies soon... and so will I. I'm not giving up just yet. Yes, I am going through a traumatic time right now as I surely did not have an idea that this would be the outcome, I thought maybe the placenta previa thing was happening but I never thought in a million years that it would be a miscarriage.

The upside is I now have three angels in heaven waiting.

1) I am not leaving this thread, I want to see you all til the end. I have developed friendships here and no matter what happens I will be here for you too.

2) I'm not giving up! 

3) As much as I have been through in the past, God has made me a fighter not a quitter :)

I'm not going to lie, it is hard and I can't stop crying, I'll be fine for a few minutes and hen I just go right back to those two words my dr. said while looking at me and dh...
"its dead" I knew before she told me since I didn't see a hb. 

So I just have to get through the surgery which is scheduled for 9:30 tomorrow, wait for the chromosome test to come back and then we can decide what we will do next. 
But I will not let this hinder my families plans of adding to our family :0)

Onelil and I have decided that we were bump buddies once, and we will be bump buddies once again!

So let's just move forward gals and keep up the positive thoughts, please for me!
Just say a lil prayer that it will happen just a matter of when :flower:

I'll be working from home the rest of the week, so I will be online :)

I love you all!:hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Big :hugs: to you my lovely.


----------



## babyloulou

You are so positive Verna- you put us all to shame. Massive love to you and all your family xxx


----------



## Smile4me

babyloulou said:


> You are so positive Verna- you put us all to shame. Massive love to you and all your family xxx

No hun its all about what I have been through in the past that gets me through these tough times because I know things can only get better.
And each life event just makes you that much stronger, it never gets easier thats for sure but it sure does give you a will to move on.

You should see me hun I'm sitting here with my hair wrapped up on the top of my head, eyes practically swollen shut, scared to death about going under a general anasthesia but just knowing that the quicker we get this over with the sooner I will be back here with a ticker at the bottom of my siggy :hugs:

Thank God dh took the little ones to the store and he smiled at me and put wheat germ on the list of things we needed to get so that made me happy!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless him! I'm sure you'll be watching that ticker again real soon! We're all here for you xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Verna darling you are tremendous xxx We love you so much xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

You are so courageous smile!


----------



## Smile4me

So how is everyone feeling? Tired I bet.. me too LOL
I'm exhausted but I'm sure I'll get plenty of sleep tomorrow.

Lou hun did you get your delivery yet?

Ellen I had to laugh but I won't give you any trouble about your now "expecting" status, lol I was going to say something a while ago but I thought when you were ready you would change it.. it was funny though the ladies giving you trouble and you were a good sport.


----------



## babyloulou

No haven't got it Smile- they emailed me today and said they would have to refund me as the parcel is AWOL and they have sold out of everything now!


----------



## kcw81

Lou that sucks about your package! are you re-ordering or just forget about it?

hows the wallpapering suz? what pattern is it?

I am just done working out and now going to the dog park, same old same old.


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww thanks Verna xxx Your lovely xxx (The others are just plain mean to me hahahaha)

Lou - That really sucks on your package.......I missed mine yesterday so its coming on Thursday now when its my day off. Grrrrrr

Ive just had pie and loooooooooooooads of veggies and am now sweatsing hahaha! It was FAR too warm for pie! x


----------



## NurseKel

Good afternoon ladies.
Lou, that sucks about the package especially since they are sold out of everything now. 
Casey, I so need your energy. I hate you. LOL My dogs wouldn't know what to do if I made their lazy, ac spoiled butts go out that much. 
Ellen, yuuuummmmm pie. Hahaha. I keep telling my DH that I just don't understand how I am continuing to gain weight when I don't eat any more than I ever have. All I can say is this had better be one big baby. 
Verna, you are just spectacular. I am so glad to know you're not leaving us. My thoughts will be with you tomorrow but your attitude is awesome b/c you are correct that the sooner this is done you can start working on a new ticker. Love you.
Caz, I wish I could help but I don't really know much about Soy or how it works. Fingers crossed.
Hi Tyson and Peach!


----------



## babyloulou

Caz- it could be ovulation spotting but it could be the Soy not agreeing with you- I had exactly the same thing when I was on Agnus Castus. I tried it various times and it made me spot constantly while i was taking it!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi Kel! I agree about the dogs...in this Florida heat, they can stand being outside for about 10 minutes and then they are both at the door waiting to come back in and lay on the tile! I like taking them out to the park so they can burn off some energy, but now I can't stand the heat!! It's in the 90s + the heat index and humid as all get out.


----------



## kcw81

Kel don't player hate haha. If i was working and 29 weeks along I wouldn't want to do jack squat when I came home from work. Actually I probably wouldn't want to do jack squat at 29 weeks regardless of working!


----------



## kcw81

Oh Tyson that sounds uncomfortably hot, my dog HATES the heat. ITs pretty cool here today - in the low 60s.


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow, if it was in the 60s-70s here, I would be in heaven and taking them out every day!! OH and I went window shopping on Sunday and even though we were inside a store with AC, just walking around outside before that I was hot, sweaty and uncomfortable.


----------



## Smile4me

We started renovating today :) 
We are working on gutting the bathroom so Dh is trying to get tile off the floor OMG this tile is really on there, it looks like someone used concrete for adhesive?

Plus we took out the carpet in the girls room today, the cat peed on it once and I cannot get it out so we are going hard wood. YAY .

DH and I also talked about trying the first week of September since we are going to Boston in August that way we feel no pressure and have a romantic unplanned bding weekend :) and We have a VIP tour of the Sam Adams brewery so I can enjoy it with him, before I was just going to enjoy watching him.. obviously that is fine too but I think a month of recovery will do us both good. :)
Well i better get back to helping


----------



## caz & bob

didn't have spotting it was a lot girls so i phoned the doc and she phoned me back she thinks it could be i am preggo so i have to do a hpt in the morning and if its + she wants me to go and have me bloods done and a scan and if its n she said it could be o bleed but i have never had this before so she said keep my eye on it and if its still there in a couple of days she will do swabs i am only cd13 so i think it may be o bleed and i think the soya is strong done an opk before and its nearly there just see what tomorrow bring i will inform you all xxx


----------



## Smile4me

:happydance:Awww Caz hun my FX'd for you sweetie!!:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

hard wood floors are divine vern! renovating sounds fun as long as you don't have to work too hard on it! 
Your recovery period sounds good to me, they say you should wait one full cycle after your D&C, so to wait for your first period, then don't ttc till after your next period. They suggest that there is slightly more risk of another MC if you don't wait long enough - something about the uterine lining not built up enough? Anyway I am sure you will listen to your doc and decide for yourselves. We waited a full cycle and it was excrutiating for me to let it pass without TTC! 
Sam Adams brewery tour sounds fun, and you can imbibe this time! I want to go to Boston too, I have never been.

Caz good luck hun!


----------



## babyloulou

Casey I changed the front page yesterday by the way. Forgot to reply to your post and tell you. I completely forget about the front page!! I hadn't changed my own due date either. I had forgotten about dizzikel too :blush:


----------



## kcw81

thanks lou, and thanks for making this thread! its a good one.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Wow I've just finished painting - but it's all done :yipee: 
Now we just have to replace the kitchen worktops and do the garden. Didn't get the wallpapering done but didn't actually expect to get that done today! KC it's a silver paper, very modern. When the house is all done I'll post some pics for you all :D 

Verna - I have to say you're amazing :hugs: I'm soooo glad you're not leaving us we'd miss you too much! I really hope tomorrow goes ok, and you can start ttc again when you're ready. Your attitude is brilliant. I know you're devastated but I'm pleased you're looking forward too. Huge :hugs: and lots of love x x x

Lou that's rubbish about your delivery :( really pisses me off when stuff like that happens! 

I got some bras from debenhams today and they are 34D which all my other bras are, and I have them on the tightest fitting... But these bras were so tight they were uncomfortable and I don't think I could wear them! And I had them on the loosest fitting! Grrrr had to send them all back. My wired ones are getting so uncomfortable :( 

I have just read 3 pages but I've just forgotten everything :dohh: sorry! Hope everyone else is ok :D 

Caz I looked at your chart, have to say I think it's v unlikely you are pregnant (although I hope I'm wrong!!) I think it could be a mix of ov and the soy making you bleed a bit :shrug: hope you get some answers! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey suz I am a 34 D too! I have to wear strong supportive underwire bras or my back aches. I think soon I will be DD, the way they are looking.


----------



## SBB

Yeh I always wear underwired but I heard they can damage your milk ducts or something, I think only if they're uncomfortable and dig in, but mine have started to be like that so thought I'd get some non wired ones! I think I'll be a DD soon too - was a C before getting pregnant! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I agree with Suzanne Caz- I really think it's the soy- maybe you should stop and try without? You ovulate naturally don't you if I remember right?


----------



## babyloulou

Smile- just incase you come on here this morning I just wanted to say good luck for today. I will be thinking about you xxx


----------



## SBB

Yes verna hope it all goes ok Hun, big :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yes Verna darling we are all thinking of you xxx Big hugs xxx


----------



## babyloulou

How are you this morning Ellen? I am supervising fitness tests on the school field today! I feel a right idiot as I've turned up in my wellies, waterproof coat, camping chair and brolly! Everyone else is sunbathing! I really thought it was going to rain! The kids keep asking me if I'm going fishing! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehehe Aww Lou!! Meany kids hahaha Its lovely weather now isnt it??? 

Im doing good today. We've just had a charity woman round who's giving us £1000 to help clients who are in need of help. She was so inspiring Ive volunteered to help with the admin and accounts for her...........She lives right next to me and has this horrid disease that makes her really poorly so she cant find the time to do those things! I was almost in tears by her stories (damn hormones hahahaha)


----------



## SBB

:rofl: lou that's hilarious you must look a bit silly :blush: if it starts raining though you can laugh at them all getting soaked! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls it was n so must of been o bleed so hope i am ready to pop a big egg out smile thinking of you hun xxxxx


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies! thinking of vern, hope the op goes well.

Lou you sound so cute sitting there in your rain gear!

Ellen that is good of you to volunteer to help that sickly charity woman out! That is also so nice she offered 1000 to help. I should do some volunteering around town and do some good.

How is everyone today? I am okay, feeling sleepy still. My FIL and MIL are coming through town on sunday and so we are going to tell them the news. They have been up fishing in alaska for a whole month and so we couldn't tell them any sooner. So that is something fun to look forward to. 

Also I have my 16 week scan next week friday and I will actually be 16 wk and 3 days and maybe just maybe get a glimpse of a penis! or not a penis! I know that is super early and probably won't see anything though but I hope!


----------



## Onelildream

My sweet friends,
The lovely Verna (aka Smile4me) is home from her surgery. She is a little groggy. But she is home. This was her very first surgery ever, which I'm sure made things a little more nerve-wracking! She is now just trying to sleep off the pain and saddness, as much as she can. My heart aches for her, as this is all still very fresh... I wish her a speedy recovery and we are both very excited to be bump buddies again very soon!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks for the update lildream. Hope you're doing ok. Love to both you and Smile. :hugs: xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Thinking about you smile and dream :hugs:

kc, I found out at 16w3d...that's not too early to see boy or girl parts, especially if the ultrasound tech knows what they are doing and looking for.


----------



## kcw81

thanks tyson! I am excited.

I hope verna recovers quickly. thanks for the update lil dream.


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks for letting us know how Verna is honey xxx Much appreciated xxx 

Very quiet round these parts tonight...........Is everyone ok? All had good days? xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies, I just wanted to pop in real quick and say Hi and again thank you all for the wonderful support, and a big thank you to Onelil for updating you wonderful ladies.

I'm doing fine, just pms cramping and tired but its OK, I've got my darviset and my wonderful DH at my side.

Just going to mark the calendar down once again and wish the cycles away month by month so we can get right back to business as long as the tests come back ok!

Hopefully I will just be a few months behind you all :flower:

Caz- Great news about the ovulation bleeding hun :yipee:

Suz - YAY you will have to post some pics sweets

Ellen - That is too funny I just pictured this lil blonde in big sloshy boots with an oversized rain coat..ha! too funny!!:haha:

Everyone- Truly Thank you for all of your warm wishes and thoughts during this time.:hugs:

I'm so glad I have had this time to go through all of this without the girls home, it is going to make it so much easier to tell them having the time to heal and mourn etc...:flow:


----------



## kcw81

HI vern! So glad you are doing okay. What is a darviset? Hopefully time will move quickly to get you to ttc again. 

Ellen it is really quiet on here today. My day is going well except feeling a little constipated. hate it.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Verna honey xxx You take your time to heal and it wont be long before your bumping with Dream xxx 

Oh gosh Casey - The constipation is terrible isnt it?? MY friend at work showed me some massage techniques (she a baby massage technician) to "push the waste out" DH's going to give it a go later so if it works I will let you know xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Glad to know you're hanging in there smile! I can't wait until you're back here in a few short weeks ;) along with dream!


----------



## kcw81

oh my! you and your DH are really intimate with eachother aren't you? I don't want my DH massaging my own poo out of me! haha. but if I can do it myself then okay!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Casey, its only an area under your belly button so nothing so rude! Hahaha

Hey Tyson - How are you hun? Was just looking, can you believe I'll be on Maternity leave when your due??? That is mad hahaha!


----------



## kcw81

yeah ellen but even if he is only massaging your belly button what if you were like, OH NO gotta go woops! and don't make it to the bathroom, thats a bit embarassing!


----------



## Smile4me

eeek constipation that is not fun its so common though... I too had it and woud position myself with one leg up one leg down both legs on the toilet... lol Its funny to visualize but not funny going through it.
Have you tried prenatals with a stool softner, they make them but I'm not sure what brand they are. 

This will make you laugh, my dh just handed me a Smart ones Thai noodles with a spoon? how am I going to eat noodles with a spoon... hes been so lovely just not knowing what to do poor guy.

Casey hun darviset is a very strong pain killer (SIGH) ahhhh


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL @ your DH smile!! :rofl:

Ollie, you guys have it made across the pond! I consider myself very lucky to get 3 months paid time off for maternity leave and OH gets the same for paternity leave.


----------



## kcw81

aww your dh is the best vern. I too try doing crazy yoga type positions in the bathroom! hey whatever works right? I know part of my problem is that I eat too much, it slows things down. Even if I am eating healthy I get really full and when your pregnant I guess digestion slows down a bit. Silly me, too bad I have no self control!


----------



## Rudeollie

We are fortunate, if you can cope without the cash mind. IM saving now so Ive enough to keep me going for the full years leave......But I will be pushing it tho hahaha DH only gets 2 weeks tho, Im not sure how HE'LL cope hahaha

Oh and bless him - One of his team came back from Mat leave this week and today he commented on her snazzy lunchbox..............It was her breast pump hahaha He said he went bright red and said "Oh nice one!" Hahaha xxx

CAsey - It takes a good few hours after the massage for poo to arrive hehehehe NO WAY would I let him near there if it was immediate hahaha x


----------



## kcw81

I have a question, if any of you could swing it financially, would you want to be a full time stay at home mom for the duration of the childs growing years?


----------



## Rudeollie

Not me, I think I need to do something out of the house for a few hours/days a week. When we reloacted I was out of work for 9months and I got so depressed at having no-one to talk grown up to! Each to their own tho I guess (watch out, once bubs arrives I wont want to work hahahaha)


----------



## kcw81

I can understand that ellen, a lot of women say that they need to get out the house and interact with adults. I will probably not work and I think I am going to be fine with it - because I have been unemployed for almost a year now and I am happy as a clam not working! I hope my husband can keep doing well at work so we can keep it this way. I am used to spending most of my time alone on the weekdays.


----------



## TySonNMe

I would love to be a SAHM...if I could get out of the house from time to time to socialize with grown folks!


----------



## Onelildream

YAY! My insurance wasn't going to cover my first ultrasound, but after 3 hours on the phone and a sob story, they now will be! hahaha. Sometimes you just gotta do it, right? Anyway, ladies I am on the up and getting excited for a follow-up appt so I can find out when hubs and I can get back on the horse... (No, that's not a nickname for his guyparts.) hahaha. I blame this all on the 800mg Ibuprofen and Lortab, I am so silly latetly. I promise no more meds until bedtime. Love ya ladies!

Smile, I am so happy things went well this morning. Now I am looking forward to being cycle buddies/bump buddies again! I'm wishing you tons of strength for when you tell the girls... Are you telling your oldest tomorrow, or waiting to tell them all on Sunday?


----------



## Smile4me

We are going to tell her when she gets home and she just texted me and said she's coming home tonight YAY i miss them!

Yes ma'am we are going to be cycle buddies and hopefully within one month we will be bump buddies!! I asked my dr if we could skip right to 100 mg the first cycle and she said yes.


----------



## Rudeollie

Great news Verna. 100 mg will get you sorted!

Good luck for telling your girls xxx Plenty of hugs and love to you all xxx

Bedtime for me now tho..............Speak to you tomorrow xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Girls almost O time for me!! I so want this BFP this month. WIll be tying dh to the bed for the next few days. LOL


----------



## kcw81

good luck reeds girl with the O time! 
g'nite ellen!
good luck telling your girls vern!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! Just a real quick one as it's almost 1am here! Been out for dinner with family for my little sisters birthday... 

Verna I'm glad you're doing ok hun, big hugs and good luck telling the girls :hugs: 

Hey KC you're the only one awake/online hope you're ok? 

I have to go to sleep I'm shattered, will catch up with you all tomorrow :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey suz doing great, sleep tight!


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies.
Verna, so glad to hear that your surgery went well and I can't wait for you to get back on the TTC horse. Yee Haw!!! As for the girls they are so loving to you that I think their support in this will help you tremendously.
Reeds, I have all the confidence that you will get there girlie.
Suz, I know the feeling of shattered. Geesh, I am exhausted.
Casey, how you feeling girl?
Caz, Lou, Peach and Ellen...hello!
I have had a rough day. I over did things again and the contractions came back. I have got to learn to limit myself and slow down but it is just so hard for me. Can't wait to go in on Friday though to see my lil man again! I am super excited as I am taking my mom and Shalie with me.


----------



## kcw81

kel - Thats awesome about this friday! Can't wait to see the scan pic. But not awesome about the contractions... That would be hard for me too to have to limit myself but you just gotta Sit yo butt down!! I am doing okay, usually I don't have too many complaints symptoms-wise, but today I was sort of constipated earlier, and then I ate too much and got a belly ache and then I felt irritable and tired and was kind of bitchy to my sister on the phone for no reason! Mean old me. So there are my complaints for the week. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Smile4me

Awe Kel hun I totally understand. I cannot sit still if I'm at home I am constantly doing something. It's hard when you are so used to doing everything but sweetie, you have to relax and honestly enjoy the pampering and let others help you. :)

I'm up late waiting for my dd to come home... 

LOL I tried this self french manicure thing OMG save your money ladies it is hillarious there are these sticker thingys you put on your fingers that are like three times the size of your nail so then you have to try and paint this thin line across the top of the sticker thing, oh what a mess I have made... Save yourself the trouble, pay the $25 for a professional..ha!! If you remember last week my dd and I got our nails done then we came home and the little ones wanted theirs done so I take out the fingernail polish remover and start taking off thier polish well yea... DUH it took off my Brand New manicured nails... we all just laughed... its that whole pregnancy brain thing... 
oh well it was funny!


----------



## kcw81

aww vern that is funny! I hate how you can't take off your toe nail polish without ruining your nail polish! french manicure sounds nice, I will have to ask for that next time I go in for a pedi or mani!


----------



## Smile4me

I know right? That's why I hardly ever do color on my nails and these prenates are making them nice and strong... Yeehaw!!


----------



## Smile4me

Well we told our DD and she is being so supportive and said well mom maybe it just wasn't time and she started crying and said she would be there for us and help telling the lil ones.... she's amazing!!
So one down three to go....


----------



## SBB

Aw smile I'm so glad she took it well, your daughters just sound so amazing! 

Lol I might try that french manicure thing :haha: I'm pretty good at doing nails actually, but it always chips off within a day!! So it takes me ages and lasts 5 minutes :( 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I am terrible at even growing nails, apart from now Im pregnant and they are long and strong!

Well got up this morning and have a horrid sore throat. Mothercare stuff came and its naff and ordered some stuff off the m&s sale and when I checked out and paid half my order (DH bday pressis) were awol! I am so not a happy bunny today.......:growlmad:

Loulou - Hope you are ok honey. Havent seen you since you had your wellies on! xxx:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------



## SBB

All these online orders have been rubbish :( 

Hope you feel better ollie 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, 

Good luck and :dust: to those who are TTC this cycle. 

:hugs: to Smile and NurseKel and anyone else who needs one. 

I had a lovely reiki and cranial session this morning at the Gentle Birth clinic... had a lovely snooze too!! Woke up feeling refreshed and relaxed. :) DH :cry: may be going away for 8 days on Sunday :cry: He's a freelance film maker and will be jetting of to the US and China... I'm not very good without him... I never eat properly :blush: Can't be bothered to cook!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Smile4me

aw Peach hun it sounds like your the one that needs the hug so here you go hun:hugs:
I understand I can't sleep properly if dh goes out of town I usually end of sleeping on the couch with the lights on and sleep off and on. Try to read a book and relax each night he's gone, rent some chick flicks and try to enjoy your alone time as hard as it is... I usually try to keep myself busy, but its not easy sweetie.

Well I took a double dose of darviset and it kept me up until 5:00am this morning (the pain went away during tht time though) and now I am working from home with a conference call with about 40 people on it so I'm listening from the couch :)
Im so:sleep:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh hon, you shouldn't be working!! Not even a conference call!:trouble: Sorry you were up til 5am. :hugs: 

Perhaps with DH out of the country I can watch the Twilight films... :blush: I kinda really got in to the books this summer and feel bereft of Edward now that I've finished them... Total saddo I know! :haha:


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone, just catching up... Verna, I'm so sorry, what a sad time you've had. You've got a very inspirational attitude though :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Peach, I always have the mastiff (dog) sleep with me when OH is gone or even out with his friends for the night. I feel safe with the dogs near me...you have all the more reason to eat properly now that you're eating for you a baby!


----------



## kcw81

Hi everyone!
Vern - so glad it went well telling DD. she sounds like a jewel. I can't believe you were up till 5 you poor thing! ugh you are going to need a nap later!

Peach, yeah definitely watch the twilight films! and all the other chick flicks you have been missing while DH is gone! I know what you mean about it being hard without him around, it feels so quiet and empty at my house. 

Ellen sorry about your sore throat! drink plenty of water today and get some rest!

Hi everyone else, hope you all are feeling well. I am supposed to visit my girlfriend today and see her newborn boy. he is probably 3 weeks old now. He came out of her almost 11 lbs - not cesarian if you can believe it! no tearing either! I bought her a little monkey themed onesie and overalls thing with monkey socks from babies r us plus a gift card. I feel like babies R us is a bit overpriced but oh well.


----------



## Smile4me

awww how cute bbrus are overpriced but always use their 20% coupons hun!


----------



## babyloulou

HI everyone

I've just read back through todays posts- sorry if I forget anyone...

Reedsgirl- I hope you catch that egg this cycle so you can join us here :thumbup:

Kel- you really need to take things easy darling! You need to rest and keep those contractions away. It's not for much longer- slow down girl!! 

Casey- I'm with you on the constipation!! Got it too the last couple of days! Soooo uncomfortable!

Smile- your daughter sounds amazing! I'm so glad to see you so positive :hugs:

Ellen- the stuff I got from Mothercare wasn't great either Ellen!! I was disappointed in the clothes! Sorry about your sore throat! I recommend hot Ribena (got to be real Ribena!!!) - it really feels like you're having a blackcurrant lemsip xx

Peach- sorry to hear OH has to go away! We will all be here to keep you company! :kiss:

Megs and Tyson- I can't believe how far along your tickers are girls!! It's getting sooooo close for you two!!

Casey- that is an eyewatering big baby!!! Let's hope we're all a bit luckier with the nice average size babies! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: I'm so sleepy I've done almost nothing all day and I just slept for about 2 hours on the sofa! 

Verna Hun you shouldn't be working! Relax and get some sleep after being up all night :hugs: 

Kel how are you? I hope you're taking it really easy. I know that's hard to do but it's for the best :hugs: 

Sorry I am hopeless at replying to everyone I'm just so sleepy I can't concentrate! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Suz- I'm still really tired as well- I just keep waiting for this tiredness to pass! I could sleep for England and I want to cry every morning when my alarm goes off!! However it is my last day at school tomorrow for 6 weeks! :thumbup:

Oh I forgot my own news on the last post when I was responding to everyone else. I have got my Nuchal Test results back. I've been given 1 in 66,000 odds for Downs!!!!! :happydance: I can't believe how good that figure is!! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Wow Lou that's amazing!!!! Such good odds! 

I am generally just more tired after doing stuff the day before.... Last night was out too late :( 
Let's hope it passes soon Lou :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

That' great news Lou. :hugs: x


----------



## TySonNMe

Great news Lou! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

Lou great numbers hun! YIPPeEE btw, you can revise the front page to Verna Smile4me "Coming Back Soon" or something like that... I will be back!!!!

Casey have fun :)

Suzanne- Get some rest

Ellen- Boooo on the sore throat

Peach too funny about twilight, don't be embarrassed I know plenty of women who have read the books and watched the movies.

Megs - Thanks hun ... today isn't so much a good day no matter how positive I am trying to be, it comes in waves.

Tyson- hello!!

Caz - Hi hun!

Kel I sure hope you are getting some R&R
everyone else if I missed you I'm sorry its a lack of sleep.


----------



## caz & bob

hi smile xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

How are ya Caz?


----------



## caz & bob

ok hun not o yet gutted hope its going to be in the next day or to xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Soy could have delayed it Caz- Agnus Castus really messed around my cycles!


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys! just back from the dog park. there was this lady there with her dogs and she talked NONstop to me and I Guess it was nice to pass the time but oh boy is she a talker.

Lou I am so happy for your nuchal results!! so much better than mine which was 1 in 6300! you have an extremely ridiculously low risk!! 

Suz you poor tired thing! your baby is zapping all your energy! hopefully its going to good use and making her/him strong!

Peach its okay about the twilight, perfectly acceptable, I myself am in love with the harry potter books and movies!

Vern I wish I knew about the 20% coupon when I Was there!! silly me. well hopefully if my friend goes shopping there with the gift card she uses the 20% off!


----------



## caz & bob

loullou i normaly o on cd14 but since i have took the clomid its been 14,14,15,16,16,18 so i think takein the soya it could be cd 18 again xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

kcw81 said:


> Lou I am so happy for your nuchal results!! so much better than mine which was 1 in 6300! you have an extremely ridiculously low risk!!

I know- I couldn't believe it when I saw the number! I thought I was reading it wrong at first! :lol: Not a bad number for a 31 year old! :lol:


----------



## SBB

I'm getting some pretty serious pains in my foof! Kind of feels like it's my cervix :shrug: and it comes and goes but really hurts :( does anyone else get this? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I was getting it a lot last week Suz- it felt like very slight and very quick AF cramps- but too low down. It was very quick pains in my lady bits that were unusual and felt strange! It was my mum who said "oh you'll get loads of things like that! Everythings being stretched!" that stopped me worrying xxxx


----------



## SBB

Yeh my midwife said that too, just everything stretching. It seems to stretch a lot!! 

I just wanted to check I wasn't on my own, I kind of feel like the midwife blames everything on stretching!! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Thats normal ladies... you will feel stretching until you deliver plus shooting pains but if its unbearable meaning you can't stand up then def tell your mw or dr but be prepared to have stretching and pulling.


----------



## SBB

Thanks verna, it's not unbearable at all and glad to know other people have had it, so not worried or anything... Just wanted to check it's normal :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey everyone! just got back from seeing my friend's baby. he was really sleepy but his eyes were open for part of the time and he was cute. My friend is SO TIRED! she has the 2 year old and the baby and I don't know how she is doing it! I mean normally you could try to nap when the baby is sleeping, but she has her little 2 year old rambling around the house! So she tries to get in some naps at night but its hard to fall asleep all the way in just 2 hours, which is how long the baby sleeps. 

Suz, sorry to hear about your painful "foof"!!! HAha. I never heard foof before. that is funny. I am sure it is all about the stretchy growing time.


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies! To all of you with the "growing pains" it only gets worse. LOL I literally feel like my skin is pulling loose sometimes. It's a little creepy. That combined with the twinges in the v-jay jay makes for unpleasant sensations. Hahaha
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww how comes Im not getting these pains in my bagingo?? Hahahaha All Im gettin in baby moving from laid nice to bunched in a ball making one side of my tum rock hard!

Hope everyone is doing well!

Day off and the sun is shining............Hey Lou! Will you be gettin loooooooooads of pressies from the kids today???? xxx


----------



## SBB

Ollie you don't want the pains trust me - not exactly pleasant! 

Enjoy your day off :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I do if they're normal Suz hahaha If Im not stretching that surely cant mean good things! Dont want my bits exploding come December when bubs is on its way out!

You still decorating??


----------



## SBB

Lol that's true! I'm sure it is stretching I just think some people feel it more than others... 

Yep got nothing done yesterday so going to do lots today - maybe finish that strip of wallpaper and finish our bedroom off.... 

You got any nice plans? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im just doing washing and ironing, then getting ready to go to the MIL tonight. Our niece and nephew are coming over and they now know about the baby (only 6 & 8 so kept it quiet til 12weeks) so Im going to get accosted for sure hahaha

HAve you been doing before and after shots of your place?? xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw that sounds cool! 

Stupidly we didn't get many before shots, but will get one of my sisters to take some good after shots for the agent to use. Will post them on here too! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmmm I couldnt get on for AAAAAAAAAAAAAGES! Silly website!

Cant wait to see your house once its done Suz! It'l be gorgeous! Ive just bee eyeing up Little greene paint colours online.........Lurvely stuff! And the wallpaper too, if my house was a traditional one not a shitty modern build! Hahaha

Hope everyone is ok! xxx


----------



## kcw81

hey girls! looks like just ellen and suz on here this AM so far! You guys are so close in due dates, I just noticed! Thats so cool! 

Lou if you check in, hope you are having a nice last day! 6 weeks holiday sounds so wonderful!

hi everyone else!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Casey - Yep me and Suz are very very close!

Hows your day going, anything nice planned for the weekend??? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Good afternoon everyone! Hope everyone is ok today! 

Well I have finished work for 6 weeks now! So, so happy!! We went to see Toy Story 3 this morning and the kids were hell!! :rofl: I am so glad to be home!

OH wants to go out tonight to celebrate yesterday's Nuchal results- but I think I might be too tired! I have a wedding tomorrow so need to rest tonight! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies. Not feeling so great today. Have had a headache for most of the day. Caved in and had a paracetamol this afternoon, but that's worn off now and I don't want to take anymore... may go home from work early. Thank goodness it's the weekend!! :happydance:


----------



## TySonNMe

Peach, I'm in the same boat...only I just feel exhausted and do not want to be at work today...I'm trying to leave early, but they'll only let me go two hours early....I guess it's better than nothing.


----------



## Smile4me

Good day ladies '
So happy for you Lou

Peach- I'm sorry you have a headache hun, i hope you feel better!


----------



## SBB

Aw hope you feel better peach... I've got a crappy headache too and exhausted still :( v frustrating I'm knackered just walking up stairs!

Lou :happydance: so great you're finished!! Woohoo!! 

Verna how are you hun? 

How are you kel? Any more contractions? Hope you're taking it easy :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> hey girls! looks like just ellen and suz on here this AM so far! You guys are so close in due dates, I just noticed! Thats so cool!

Yep we're only a day apart! Nearer the time we'll be taking bets on who pops first!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Peach I hope paraceptamol work better for you than they did me and my sore throat! Gave me the runs............Hey at leaast Im not constipated anymore hahaha Hope you fee better soon honey xxx and you Tyson xxx

YAY Lou! Wow how lovely must that be?? 6 weeks off! Wow!

Well just been to Dot P's and treated myself to one of Suz' favourites - A maxi dress! Just a plain khaki jersey one but DH was VERY excited to see me and bump in it bless him xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless your OH Ellen! That's so sweet! 

Yes it is so nice to gave broken up! I'm tired, constipated and have a headache! I need this holiday! :lol:

Does anyone want to go out with my OH tonight?? I can't be arsed! :rofl: He is telling everyone who will listen our nuchal numbers! It's like he's just found out I'm pregnant again! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw.. bless your OH Lou. I'll take him out tonight... :rofl: My DH has to go home and pack but I really really want to go to the cinema. 

Paracetamol has helped a bit. Can't wait to leave the office. Sure it will make me feel better instantly! :)

Was it a maternity maxi dress Ellen?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Lou I'd go with him for you but Im stuck with the MIL tonight grrrrrrr hahaha BLESS HIM on the nuchal numbers, that is very very cute! 

DH just been snatched away from me too. OUr neighbour needs a lift to the airport, sounds like some emergency back in Northern Ireland where he is from. Said he'd explain on the way to Paul but thats NAY good to me is it???? Im stuck here now imagining all sorts!

Peach, no it was just a nice comfy size 14 so it'll do for summer and then I should be able to hot wash it smaller for next year too.


----------



## babyloulou

If you do go to the cinema I recommend Toy Story! It was brilliant- made us all cry though!!


----------



## kcw81

aww I want to see TS 3 so bad!! Lou congrats on the holiday and tell your OH to order dinner to go and bring it home to you so you can celebrate on the couch!

Sorry you ladies have headaches and tiredness, so glad it the weekend so you can all rest. 

Vern howare you feeling hun?

I just got back from the dog park and now I Am going to EAT! I am a broken record same thing everyday!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls what do you think i have o today or it will be tomorrow xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0006.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyloulou

Remember Caz that you usually ov 24 hours after your darkest line- not that same day. I know you said last month that you had been manually altering your ov day of FF to the day of your positive opk! Don't do that thismonth again! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

ho ok hun haha why will ff do it its self xxxxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Looks like you're getting there caz!


----------



## kcw81

caz looks like you ar close but not yet there yet as the test line is still fainter than the control line! Hope you are testing twice a day now!


----------



## Smile4me

Do the deed hun do it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Caz- FF will do it by itself once you have put in a positive OPK just keep going with your temps and it will recognise your ov day xx

Casey- you make me feel so lazy with all your dog park visits! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Don't feel lazy lou, all I do is drive there and go into the park and just stand there throwing the ball. I barely move!


----------



## caz & bob

i have hun for the past 3days going to use preseed tomorrow and the day after then going to have a day off haha think it will be darker tomorrow i hope haha xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caz I hope you bd tonight...with that temp dip and that darkening opk! I am doing the same right now. I don't get super dark opks but my temp took a dip this morning and I have alot of ewcm so we have bd last night tonight and we will through sunday. LOL Extreme probably and dh is plum wore out!! LOL

Here are my opks from cd12 & 13




Do you ladies think I have it cvered??


----------



## babyloulou

The bottom one looks positive to me Reedsgirl!! It's as positive as mine ever were! And yes that BD schedule sounds like you'll be covered!! :thumbup: Good Luck! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou I so hope so I do not want to see that FS I know we can get a sticky bean!! I want to join you ladies when I get a good and sticky one this month:)


----------



## babyloulou

Are you using Preseed and softcups? X


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No I ran out of softcups...and couldn't find my preseed so I used the baking soda finger that made my ewcm become very abundt. Was so happy!!:)


----------



## babyloulou

What's the baking soda finger? Never heard of that!!!


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning lovely ladies, I hope everyone is getting thier energy back :)


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Smile! How are you today? Xx


----------



## Smile4me

Much better, had a few days of down in the dumps, wallowing in self pitty but today is a new day and I am motivated again! 

I got my dyson back out, my swiffer, and tackled my house and I feel so much better! :)

I'm going out today to get my mind off of things, going to take back some things and go shopping for some household items for the bathroom and the girls room.. that always helps!

How are you hun?


----------



## babyloulou

I'm glad you're having a good day honey! Just remember though that you are fully entitled to your bad days and don't have to apologise for them! :hugs:

I'm pysching myself up for a wedding party I have to go to tonight. Trying to pep myself up out of the tiredness! :lol:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------



## kcw81

hey lou and vern! I am just getting up this AM and DH and I are taking chompy to the dog park and then we are going to clean like you vern because MIL and FIL are going to be here tomorrow. We are telling them the news finally.

Vern I am glad to hear you feeling okay and tackled some cleaning! hate to do it but when its done it feels great! 

Lou rest up for the party! sounds kind of fun.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sure it would be fun if I could get drunk like everyone else!! But it's gonna be a loooong night watching everyone else drink (including OH)! :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

babyloulou said:


> What's the baking soda finger? Never heard of that!!!

Hey Lou its just what it sounds like. LOL I wash my hands well get a finger wet dip it in baking soda and insert...and it works well for me in making my ewcm way more abundt!!:thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Really!?! I've never heard that before! Does it make ewcm instantly? Or do you have to wait after you've done it? X


----------



## caz & bob

well look at this girls xxx whooooooop i wil be popin a egg out tomorrow xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0001.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babyloulou

Yay!!! Get BDing Caz!! And remember let FF do it's stuff! :thumbup:

Right girls- I'm off out to the wedding! Have lovely evenings! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

have a fun night lou watching drunk people!

good luck with the bding caz! do you elevate your hips after BDing? I did and it worked for me, I usually laid there for an hour!!!!

reedsgirl, I have not heard of the baking soda method, and have they studies that to make sure it is sperm friendly??


----------



## caz & bob

enjoy the buffet lolou have a good one xxx


----------



## caz & bob

kcw81 said:


> have a fun night lou watching drunk people!
> 
> good luck with the bding caz! do you elevate your hips after BDing? I did and it worked for me, I usually laid there for an hour!!!!
> 
> reedsgirl, I have not heard of the baking soda method, and have they studies that to make sure it is sperm friendly??

ye hun for about 25 minutes xxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

kcw81 said:


> have a fun night lou watching drunk people!
> 
> good luck with the bding caz! do you elevate your hips after BDing? I did and it worked for me, I usually laid there for an hour!!!!
> 
> reedsgirl, I have not heard of the baking soda method, and have they studies that to make sure it is sperm friendly??[/QUO
> 
> I spoke to my doc about as I seem to have hostile cm and don't get much ewcm. As long as its used in moderation it is fine. I can't go doing everyday. LOL . My mom said back in the day my granny had the same issue when ttc and they had her do a baking soda douche. It seems to be sperm friendly I used it the last month I got my BFP!!:) All is does it balance out the ph cause my is more acidic...and there was another lady Maxam who used it and got her a BFP too. I have got to the point I refuse to get out of bed after we bd I am not a losing a single spermy!! :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

babyloulou said:


> Really!?! I've never heard that before! Does it make ewcm instantly? Or do you have to wait after you've done it? X

Lou within 10min I have lots of ewcm...doc said I should do it about 30min before we bd to take best advantage of it!!


Caz I just seen you opk!!:happydance: Good luck. FX we both catch the eggy this month!!


----------



## caz & bob

good luck reedsgirl are you 1dpo tomorrow aswell xxxx i will add you to my buddys on my sig xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Caz. I will add you to mine:)


----------



## Smile4me

OK ladies, I started my day off by going to visit dh at work, then ran over to CVS, grabbed some preseed for myself and Onelildream, then headed to Childrens place to return some stuff and found a ton of things for the girls for school I mean a load of stuff for under $100 yipppeeee!!! :happydance:
then I went get dh a new shirt, and to Target for school supplies and got my two oldest some awesome room decor so yea I'm about -$500 but hey I feel better :haha: and I will pep their spirits up after we tell them with a bag for each of them or two or three... OOPS!! Oh well, it got me out of the house and just waiting for dh to come home so we can go see Inception with Leonardo DiCaprio tonight :)


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! Been at a friends BBQ this afternoon then drinks for my sisters bday... Got a parking ticket in London :( stupid me it was residential area so didn't think to check, but it's near a football ground so it's all parking meters... Just didn't even look :dohh: so that's £60 down the drain :( 

Good luck reeds and caz, fingers crossed for 2 bfps! 

Verna I'm glad a little (ok a lot) of retail therapy has cheered you up :D 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I'm rooting for you this month reeds and caz!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

SMile I agree retail therapy is the best!! So glad you had a lovely day!


----------



## kcw81

Vern it sounds like you got a lot of shiz done today with the shopping! nice work! I want to see Inception SOOOO bad! I Think I will see it this coming week with my friend. Tell me how you like it!!

Suz sorry about the parking ticket!! That sucks, I hate getting tickets more than anything because thats good hard cash you have to give them and you don't get a thing back for it!! 

Hope everyone else having a good night. I hope we get some bfps with caz and reeds girl on here, the more the merrier!


----------



## Smile4me

Inception was AWESOME!!!!!! Although i have to see it again to really get the entire picture.... oh it was good!!!

Good luck hun with telling your family... DH and I decided that we are going to wait until we are 4 months the next time to tell a soul!


----------



## Smile4me

omg my 20 pound cat is meowing so loud and my husband says "OK HOGZILLA" I will feed you... ROFL ... LMAO.... sorry I had to share, my husband is the funniest person I know....


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls!! I feel slightly rough after my late night at the wedding! I feel like I have a hangover and didn't drink a drop! How is that fair when OH drank 7 pints and is fine!!!! :shrug: 

How is everyone else? Any plans for today? I am going out for a family dinner at a local pub with our extended family! Yum!


----------



## SBB

Lou I know the feeling. I hate that we get hangovers too without the fun!! 

I'm going to watch films and lie around all day! Pub lunch sounds pretty good though! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I am looking forward to it! Although lying around and watching films all day sounds pretty tempting! :lol: What are you going to watch? X


----------



## SBB

Not sure, whatever is on our hard drive probably! I might watch pride and prejudice though, but I like the BBC version not the film, but it's 6 hours long!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That would be a film-fest!! :lol: I don't think I could sit through 6 hours of Pride and Predjudice!! I don't really like period dramas but my OH loves them!

14 weeks today!! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## SBB

Lol really I love them and OH hates them :haha:

I know can't believe you're 14 weeks already! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls loulou yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy for 14weeks well me i have got another + opk today so that 3 now so i think i will o tomorrow bd again tonight and using me preseed whooooooop xxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

That's it then- I'll send mine to you for a P&P fest- you send yours to me and we'll watch a bit of comedy! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Lol Lou ok I'll send him over!! 

Yay caz get :sex: !!

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

yay Caz!!


----------



## kcw81

congrats caz, you are fertile!

Vern, thats funny, hogzilla!

Lou - I hate feeling hungover when I didn't drink, totally not fair!! your OH sure had quite a few pints, did he act drunk last night? pub dinner sounds good. I have never heard of a guy that likes period dramas! what planet is your OH from? he is so into the baby and all things baby and he likes period dramas!! 

Suz, that sounds divine to sit and watch movies all day. I wouldnt watch P&P for 6 hours if you paid me but if it floats your boat then have a ball!

Well the In laws just left and we told them right when they were leaving. they were really happy and it left them on a chipper note for their long drive home.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Girls help! My opks yesterday were negative after 2 days of positive and I had a temp dip then back up and was expecting it to raise again today and tomorrw to confirm O on cd 14 but it went back down today. I had ewcm 2 days ago and none now. Could I just be Ov today?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes definitely Reedsgirl- it can take up to 48 hours - or you couldbe having a fallback temp pattern. It's all normal- it should rise within 3 days of you oving- so even if you did yesterday it might not have gone up yet (sounds more like high one yesterday was just an odd temperature!) I'm sure it'll you go up tomorrow for you xxx

Casey- :rofl: I've just read what you put out loud to my OH!! :rofl: He wants to reassure you that he isn't gay- just weird!!! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

yeah he is weird but in a really good way! I think you are so lucky how into the baby he is. Yeah I know he isn't gay. I remember how you mentioned before about his libido! def not gay!


----------



## Smile4me

Stomachs in knots, gifts are wrapped and tissues are ready!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I hope it isn't too harrowing Verna :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

good luck vern!


----------



## kcw81

oh yeah, I am glad you liked inception vern! I definitely want to go see it now. I heard it is a bit confusing but I don't care.


----------



## Smile4me

It is but its awesome and I think when you watch it the second round it will even be better... The mindset that it went into making this movie is Phenominal!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, good luck verna :hugs: 

There is a very remote chance we could get an AMAZING house in our village! Our friends would put up a lot of the money and we'd live there for a couple of years, do it up and then sell it. But it's so cool, loads of outhouses and a friggin field!!! A massive field!!! So exciting but it's v unlikely to happen :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That does sound exciting Suz! You'd be able to have sheep and goats!!


----------



## kcw81

oh that would be so cool suz! hope it happens!

Vern I like christopher nolan movies alot. The Dark Knight was good and I liked memento and I forget what other ones he did but he is a tripper!


----------



## SBB

Aw look at your little bub Lou :cloud9: I must put my scan in my siggy. Don't want to deprive people of the smiley french frie :D 

Oh my god I hadn't even thought we could get sheep and stuff!!! Defo chickens at least :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my OH would be so jealous!! He keeps asking if we can have chickens at our new house! I keep trying to tell him the new garden is not THAT big and that our terrier would kill them! :lol: He insists they would end up friends! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I have to say I agree with your OH, I like to think all animals will be friends!! :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

You don't know my terrier!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi guys, hope you all had a lovely weekend. I went to the cinema to see Inception with DH on Saturday afternoon... I agree with Smile it was amazing, but I would love to see it again as I'm sure it's one of those films that you notice more each time you watch it. Yesterday I babysat for my 4yo niece and her 18 month old brother... hard work!! Fun though. 

I had my dating/nuchal screening scan today. All looked good. Baby seems to have had a growth spurt as I'm now due on 2nd Feb! Baby was moving around lots. DH wasn't there again sadly as he's off to Spain today, sent him the pic on email saying "hello daddy" though! :)

Smile, I hope that it went ok with your girls. From the way you have described your wonderful family I'm sure that it will all be ok. I have 11 year old triplet siblings. It was so heartbreaking having to tell them about the mc in Feb this year. My heart goes out to you. :hugs: 

Caz and Reedsgirl good luck :dust: :dust: I really hope that this is your cycle. :hugs: 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## babyloulou

Where's the scan piccy Peach????? We NEED to see it!! So glad everything was alright! They put me forward two days at my scan too xx 

P.S:- Peach do we know your first name? You are the only one I haven't got a first name for on the front page!?! Or am I just having a memory block???


----------



## Peach Blossom

My first name is Jess. My Chinese name is Peach Blossom, thus the screen name! :) 

Here's the scan from today. 
[IMG]https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/BabyShaw260710.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## babyloulou

Wow that's even clearer than mine! Amazing picture! You must be thrilled! What was your nuchal measurement? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, it was very emotional. The nuchal measurement was 1.2 I think... Wasn't paying a huge amount of attention as I was too excited to see the baby moving and shaking! :)


----------



## babyloulou

That's exactly the same as my measurement was Jess- my results came back as 1 in 66000 with my bloods so must be a good neck measurement!! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

aw the pic is cool jess look at my opk i got yesterday well made up with it so i will be having :sex: again today xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0007.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cool opk Caz. Have fun with the :sex: 

Fingers crossed Lou that I get as good a result as you! :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies,
Peach congrats hun that is awesome!!! WoooHooo

AFM the girls cried a lot and were mad and upset, my daughter that returned from Ohio had bought dh and I a card (baby card) so she just felt awful! We had a long night of explaining how common this was and how in life we have to deal with these things and that we as a family will not give up and we will keep trying thank God they don't really understand what "trying" means or we will have three peeping toms every night... lol Yes they did it let's see if we get a baby brother or sister... HA! they did have a lot of questions wondering where the baby went if it was still in my tummy etc.

They loved their presents and they are so adorable they all kept saying "you didn't have to buy us anything" and then they were really upset because they put two and two together and said... Mom you didn't have a bad day at work you knew didn't you? UGH I'm just glad it is over and we can start moving forward.
So today is the first day of moving forward!
Thank you so much ladies for being here for me, It has meant so much to have such a wonderful support team and such lovely ladies to go through this with.

I appreciate each one of you!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Smile, I'm so sorry that you've had to go through this. I'm glad that you've told your girls now and they've been so great. Your attitude is inspirational and I really really hope that you're back on the ttc wagon soon. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you Jess hun you are truly an inspiration to me! :hug:


----------



## babyloulou

Yay go Caz!!! :sex:

It's quiet on here the last couple of days! How is everyone? xx


----------



## SBB

Smile your daughters are so great and it just sounds like you are so amazing with them - you will all get through it as a family :hugs: you must be relieved they all know now... 

Peach I'm so happy it's all looking good at your nuchal scan and your picture is fab :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my post seemed to clash with loads of others!

Smile- I am so sorry that you and your poor girls have had to go through this- your amazing positivity is what will get you through- love to all of you xxx :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

aww thanks Lou :hug:

I will be a clomid graduate soon enough :)

I weighed and I'm back to my pre pregnancy weight so I am going to work out like a mad woman this next month so in September when we start ttc I can have a little leeway from the clomid... it made me eat like a pig... oink!

Oh I am so happy for Peach that has to be such an amazing feeling hun!! :hugs:

Oh forgot to tell you girls
I planned a weekend getaway the first weekend in September with my closest dearest friends
and they are all so much fun, they will help me get my mind off of things.
We are planning a day filled with a nice relaxing spa treatment facial, nails, massage, then food, and then slumber partying .. Hopefully I won't be able to drink but it may be too early for AF so I may be able to... we will cross that bridge when we get to it but either way I will have fun.
then the next day is a day at the wineries, we are calling it our R&R weekend getaway!


----------



## babyloulou

That sounds wonderful Verna!! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

That sounds like Heaven! What a great idea. :hugs: x


----------



## kcw81

Yay verna so glad you got it over with telling your girls. They sound so loving and understanding, they are wonderful! That weekend getaway sounds fab, just what the doc ordered. I want a spa weekend too! 
If you do end up drinking don't have too much because I have read that it affects fertility when TTC! The cleaner and healthier your body is the better for fertile grounds. Also I am sure you won't, but don't diet too much as that can be be bad too if your body is shocked into a new strict diet and workout regimine. OK I am off my soapbox, thats all the unasked for advice I am going to lay on you now! Sorry! I just want you to get back on here!!

PEach congrats on your good scan! I am so glad your nuchal measurement was nice and low and the baby was alive and kicking!

We told our inlaws yesterday and they were more excited than my dad was. I was talking to my sister and we think its because my dad doesn't want to be known as a grandpa as it makes him feel old! My dad has always been a bit vain and has an ego. He is happy for me, but not that excited about it! Or maybe that was guy thing I don't know!


----------



## babyloulou

My Dad was exactly the same Casey! My Mum and Stepdad are really excited- but my Dad sort of just said "oh- ok" and that was about it! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

Casey hun you can soap box talk to me all you want... I need all the help I can get!
Dads can be funny about it.. well men in general just don't share the same emotions or excitements as we do. I'm sure once the baby is here that will all change!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caz lovely opk. Good luck!! 

SMile so sorry about having to tell your girls. How stroong and amazing you are. 

Jess lovely scan! What a cutie!:) 

Asfm thought I had O 2 days ago but guess not as temp jump was this morning and we hadn't bd in 2 days so I am a little down about it all now.


----------



## kcw81

aww reedsgirl well maybe you saved some of DH's sperm from 2 days ago and it made its way to your egg anyway!! you don't have to BD on the exact day of OV in order to conceive. fingers crossed for ya!!


----------



## kcw81

I am feeling nervous today about my pregnancy. I am just worried, its been about 4 weeks since last scan and the worry has crept back in. I have my 16 week scan on wednesday thank goodness so hopefully that will go well and put my mind at ease.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww don't worry Casey I'm sure everything is just fine and dandy in there! I'm quite jealous of you getting a16 week scan! I wish I was! X

Reedsgirl- my BFP month was the only one where I couldn't work out when I ov'ed- my temps were crap, my opks were crazy and we didn't BD as much as usual. It turns out we BD 3 days before, 2 days before and 1 day after!!! We missed ov day and the day before- so don't be too downhearted about the BD thing :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Lou! This worry is really a drag. Pregnancy is messing with my mind!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks for the pma ladies. I think I am just a little down today as it is our 2 yr anni and we have been arguing since last night. OF course over ttc. He was suppose to not work today and when I got home in hopes of making up he had went to work so needless to say that just added fuel to the fire. ANd well I am just peeved. 

Kc I am sure all will be fine at your scan and there will lovely new baby pics to see!:)

Thanks Lou! Gives me hope. I need it. :)


----------



## kcw81

oh man thats not fun to be arguing around your anniversary! I hope you can make up soon. It sucks how ttc can cause stress and tension sometimes but it is bound to since Its so regimented and time consuming! everybody has to keep to the darn schedule and keep BDing even if you don't really feel like it!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So true Kc. He can't understand why I can't pinpoint when I am gonna O better. He says all the people he talk to say that can't understand how we aren't pregnant yet. Wow I wish it was so easy. His cuz just got his wife pregnant with the pull out method so that just added to his theory that this shouldn't be so hard.


----------



## kcw81

oh god people really are saying that?? so rude and unreasonable for people to say they can't believe you haven't gotten it yet. your DH should not tell you people are saying that it only makes you upset! he also should keep his lip zipped and be patient. have you been ttc for 2 years now? That would be hard to go that long, I can't believe lou had to go 5 years.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

kcw81 said:


> oh god people really are saying that?? so rude and unreasonable for people to say they can't believe you haven't gotten it yet. your DH should not tell you people are saying that it only makes you upset! he also should keep his lip zipped and be patient. have you been ttc for 2 years now? That would be hard to go that long, I can't believe lou had to go 5 years.

I am just at the year and 4month mark. Not nearly as long as alot of people on here. They are so strong. LIke LOu:) Yep he seems to agree with them. See I have 3 kiddos from a previous marriage and I had a tubal reveral in 09....so and he has had a SA and he was fine so its all me. :( Some months I O some I don't. I have been on 7cycles of Clomid and I had my first mc on it. Then I tried soy which also ended in a mc and then this last mc was a all natural relax and it will happen month. I have been referred to a FS and my appt is Sept. 1. And I keep telling the docs I am sure its a progestrone thing cause I can just feel my pregnancies going away. :cry: Well enough negative ladies. Tomorrow I will have some PMA. Thank you all for your supprt. Luv to you all


----------



## kcw81

luv to you too reeds! you will get your bfp and sticky bean, you did it before and can do it again!


----------



## SBB

Big :hugs: for you reeds x x x I hope you make up soon. It's not exactly helpful people saying they don't know why it's not happened yet! I guess in a way at least you know you can def get pregnant... It's making it stick that's the problem - I agree it totally sounds progesterone related. Hope they can give you some to take after Ov and it will solve the problem. Could you ask your normal doc for it? Surely they must see it's worth a shot?!

Anyway, in relation to timing, 2 days before is perfect!! I saw a big stats chart and 2 days before ov is far and away the best day... Day of ov had hardly any success. So no worries on that front! 

Good luck hun hope you caught the eggie x x x 

How is everyone else doing! KC sorry you're worried again - you should get a Doppler! Then you can check whenever you like! Not long til your scan though :D

Hope everyone is ok, more DIY for us today! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls! Hows everyone today??

Reeds, hugs honey xxx We all know how it feels to argue over the ttc issues. As Casey says you WILL do it again honey xxx

Well I was off work yesterday as was so tired I couldnt move! Hence me not been on here! Then I got some news from one of my friends due 5days before me that she went into premature labour friday night and little "wriggler" was born but obv didnt make it.........That made me so upset I could barely breathe. But she is strong and has lots of loving family round her and says it just wasnt meant to be.............Still very hard I imagine!

Anyhoo - Lou are you enjoying the first week off?????? Suz - MORE decorating?? You are amazing hahaha xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies

:hugs: Reed, that just sucks that you've been arguing and he's not being so understanding. Hope you make up soon. You could have a progesterone problem or a number of other things. I tested positive for lupus anticoagulant which attacks the developing placenta and causes the pregnancy to fail. It's easily treated and raises the probability of carrying to term from 10% to 70%. Also remember that the fertility issues and the mc'd aren't necessarily related... That was the case for me. But we got there and things are goin swimmingly. I have every belief that you'll getthere soon hon. :dust: :hugs: 

AFM woke up this morning to find blood all over the house from my cat :( was really worried and rushed him to the emergency vet. Turns out he has a bladder infection. So more medication. Poor thing. Have had to leave him to go to work, but felt really guilty... :(


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Peach! Your poor puss cat! xxx How old is he?? I have 2 and know how horrid it is when they are poorlies! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Jess- your poor puss cat!! I hate it when my dogs are ill- makes me want to cry! It's so horrible that they can't tell you- and we can't explain things to them! Poor thing! :hugs: for your pussy cat xxx 

Ellen- I'm so sorry about your friend! What an awful thing to have to go through! Do they know why it's happened? And I'm sorry your feeling rubbish again honey- I'm still not feeling great but being off work makes it easier! Xx

Reedsgirl- I would sit down with your OH and tell him how these "comments" are making you feel! TTC is bad enough without guilt and blame flying around! :hugs:

Casey- I agree with Suz- get yourself a Doppler! I use mine whenever I am feeling a bit worried and the sound of that heartbeat is the best thing in the world! Xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Nope Lou they dont knwo. She'd been spotting since week 12 but had been checked and told one of those things, it stopped and started again mid last week and she went to EPU and they found HB and said all is ok, then she started with cramp, midwife told her it was wind, but she (having had one child) knew it was labour pains........Went to EPU and delivered. She didnt find out the sex cos she says that would have made it too hard to deal with, but said bubs had huge feet and resembled her hubby!:cry:

Im so jealous of you been at home! Hahahha Im doing better today, but cant handle these waves of tiredness that come every now and then, I literally cant do a thing!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh the poor woman! (and her OH of course!) :cry: I can't imagine going through that! :shock:

I know what you mean Ol- I am sooooo bored of the exhaustion! People keep saying it will stop soon- but you still having it doesn't fill me with hope! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehehe I know Lou! I tell you those people are LIARS!!!!!! Saying that, maybe its just certain mums to be ie Us??? Look at Suz - She's like superwoman to me doing all that house stuff! I can barely unstack our dishwasher hehehe xx


----------



## babyloulou

Me either Ellen- and that's not an exaggeration either!! And Casey with her dog walking! I had to walk the dogs yesterday as OH was busy and it killed me!! We only went for 20 minutes! I used to take them on 2 hour walks!! The poor boys!! They have been back to Daddy taking them again today! :rofl: 

I have all three kids coming to stay again this weekend! (9 year old, 2 year old and 1 year old) - I don't know how I'm going to cope! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rudeollie said:


> Oh no Peach! Your poor puss cat! xxx How old is he?? I have 2 and know how horrid it is when they are poorlies! xxx

He's about 10 we think... just appeared one day at my Gran's house and moved in with her. We then took him in when she died earlier this year. Think he's going to be ok, but was so worried this morning! 

Ellen, your poor poor friend. My heart goes out to her. :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> Me either Ellen- and that's not an exaggeration either!! And Casey with her dog walking! I had to walk the dogs yesterday as OH was busy and it killed me!! We only went for 20 minutes! I used to take them on 2 hour walks!! The poor boys!! They have been back to Daddy taking them again today! :rofl:
> 
> I have all three kids coming to stay again this weekend! (9 year old, 2 year old and 1 year old) - I don't know how I'm going to cope! :lol:

 :wacko::wacko: Is what you are for looking after 3 kids :haha:

What I dont get is how Ive lost maintained my weight for like 4 weeks now??!??! How am I managing that, cos truth be told, Im eating like a horse! x:blush:


----------



## babyloulou

I've lost weight Ellen! :rofl: I'm 4 pound lighter than before my BFP! Although to be fair I needed to lose it! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahah Look at us, with our vibe thing again! Hahahaha 

I needed to lose the clomid bloat and Im thinking that its maybe what it is cos clomid did put about 1/2 a stone on me..................Everyone keeps asaying how slim my arms and face are AGAIN! Wtf is that about eh??? I was a fatty face blubber arm before????? hahahaha

Peach - Bless your old puss cat! Im sure everything will be ok, the vets the best place for him to be. Kidney stuff and teeth are the most common ailments for OAP (old age pussies!!!) Im sending cat vibes to him so he recovers soon tho xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Edited- double post


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxxxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls...finally back at the job as I had jury duty yesterday. It was boring...I didn't get chosen. Oh well! Congrats to my little man, who is legally viable today, however, I did some research on google and found that he would only have a 30% chance of survival if born today and might suffer from developmental delays. I will be much happier to reach 28 weeks where he has a 50% chance of survival.

I'm also going to my friend's ultrasound. She had a m/c a few months ago and is pregnant again so they are checking her early. I'm praying that it's healthy and they see something even though she's only about 6 weeks.


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning everyone, hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## kcw81

good morning ladies! 

Aww Jess that is so sad about your cat! that kills me when furbabies get sick! hope he gets better soon.

Ellen that is so scary and sad about your friend. sorry to hear that. its esp scary cus she is far enough along that its such a surprise. I wonder why it happened?

Lou I am so glad you are off work so you can relax! now you can be like me and sleep in and go to bed late and feel guilty about not cleaning or doing housework.

Tyson congrats on viability! 30% chance of survival yikes! don't go into labor for awhile now!

Suz you are always DIYing, it makes you sound so productive! 

you guys are right I should get a doppler, even though Doc said not to. he was afraid I wouldn't be able to find the HB and panic all the time.

Hiya Caz and Vern! how you ladies doin?


----------



## babyloulou

kcw81 said:


> Lou I am so glad you are off work so you can relax! now you can be like me and sleep in and go to bed late and feel guilty about not cleaning or doing housework?

Well that's how my first two days have gone Casey! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Ellen that's so sad about your friend :cry: I'm so paranoid that's going to happen to me... Still getting brown spotting :( 

Peach I hope your cat will be ok :hugs: I hate it when one of my babies is ill... 

Hey smile :wave: how are you? 

Tyson that's great congrats on being viable! Not great stats are they? Don't worry you've got a while to go yet! 

Lou I don't blame you for Doing nothing. If I didn't have to get my house ready I wouldn't honestly! 

KC I think get a doppler, just tell yourself if you can't find the HB you're not allowed to panic, just try again the next day! 

Baby Jesus is wriggling around like mad. It's always as soon as I lie down! Do you think I wake him up or can I just feel it more when I'm lying? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOl at baby jesus suz hahahaha Maybe I should name mine "eat crap" cos thats what I think when I think of Boxing Day hahahaha! 

And YES! Why do they wriggle round so much when you lie down! I had NOTHING from it all day, came home, vegged out and BAM! Wiggle time! Hahaha

When is your 20 week scan btw?? Mines on the 9th! I cannot wait, FX all is ok in there......x


----------



## kcw81

What does it feel like when they wiggle and move around? does it make you a little nauseous or itchy on your belly skin?


----------



## kcw81

okay maybe I will get a doppler then - its only like $30. I will wait till my scan on wednesday to confirm the baby is still alive, then buy one!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Sometimes it just feels like a shift of weight in one area of your tum and other times Ive felt "bits" and that makes me a bit queasy Casey! Hahahaha

I cant recommened the dopplers enough, we waited til our 12 week scan and then got ours Casey - Cos over here you dont get to hear HB's on your scans......Not sure whether you guys do?????


----------



## kcw81

yeah I got to hear the HB at the scan because my Obgyn is like a one stop shopping center doc, he has a portable ultrasound machine and a heartbeat monitor and all that stuff right there in the regular checkup room. I am convinced about the doppler!

That sounds really weird and neato about the wiggling bubbs. I think it would feel like a little alien is in there, or like I have gas really bad making its way through my belly. so strange!!


----------



## babyloulou

I was wondering that about the movements too- it must feel so strange!! When did you all feel the first movement?


----------



## Rudeollie

It was about 16 weeks for me I think (how bad is that - I should really have written it down shouldnt i???) Hahhaha

Well we are been all pro active tonight and sugar soaping the nursery room and painting it cos we're gettin our pics done on Thursday! At the mo its a one bed boys pad............For when DH is naughty:haha: JOke, but we never painted it so we're gioving it a tidy up now.

I need some of Suz' strength tho cos its tiring stuff! xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

I was 18w4d when I was sure I felt him kick. I had felt little twinges before, but was unsure what they were. It's the best feeling in the world though, especially when he plays with you...sometimes he'll kick my hand, I'll push a little and he'll kick again.


----------



## SBB

Mine was 16 weeks too... It kind of feels like little muscle spasms at first, but just one poke! Now it really just feels like something poking from the inside - which is exactly what it is! Also my tummy goes kind of tight, and I think that might be Jesus rolling around... I get kind of bubbly feelings too. It's so cool! 

I have no strength left Ollie - I'm done for the day! Good luck decorating the room! 

My 20 week is on the 10th :happydance: 

BTW here is my bump :D it's a few days ago now 

https://i32.tinypic.com/20qfew.jpg

Don't know why iphone photos always go the wrong way round? Ignore my trousers lol and all the crap everywhere - it's all tidier now and will be spotless by Monday! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw cute bump sbb xxxxx


----------



## kcw81

Cute bump Suz! Love it! look at you in your painters pants. You look skinny still to me. I think the kicking and moving around sounds so cool and wish mine would start! 

Lou thats crazy so you lost weight now? Since the last time we all talked about it, I think I have now gained about 7 pounds. I will get officially weighed tomorrow at my scan and will know for sure. 7 lbs is a lot for how far along I am. I need to control my munch mouth!!

Ellen I know what you mean about not keeping track, I should get a journal to keep track of all my milestones but I am already 16 wks and missed a bunch! what the heck is sugar soaping.?


----------



## babyloulou

Well I have a journal and still haven't kept it up to date! :blush:

Casey- to be honest I had some to lose and I think it's the complete cut-out of alcohol and take aways that's done it! :lol:

Suz- you're soooooo skinny!!! I'm so jealous of your figure and bump! Xx


----------



## kcw81

Lou well I had a few to lose too before the bfp so now I am in a real bind! maybe I will level out during 2nd tri and my body can just use the fat that is already there to build up the baby factory!


----------



## babyloulou

I could still do with losing a load!! :lol: the baby could live off my fat stores!! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

haha. too bad the baby can't eat our fat! too bad they need fresh nutrients. not fair!

hey last night I watched a pregnancy porn video on the internet. I got the idea from a thread in 2nd tri and I got curious about what it looks like so I googled it and I watched this one couple - the lady was really pretty and all belly and her and her partner were all sexy and carresssing her belly at first and then they sort of went at it like normal. It was actually kind of sexy to me and made me feel relieved, like okay, when I am a big huge belly girl and I feel fat - it actually can still be sexy in the bedroom! IT also helped understand what positions work best. I am sure there are some sick porn with pregnant ladies out there but the one I saw was kind of hot! not to offend any of you guys!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Cute bump SBB!!

LoL preggo porn?! Wow, they really have thought of everything!


----------



## kcw81

Thanks for saying something tyson!! I was afraid I was so perverted that no one would respond! wheres ellen when you need her!


----------



## caz & bob

:haha: you are funny hun :rofl: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

porn my oh love it hun so your not on your own hun xxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I read that thread too Casey! I googled it and saw loads of pictures but no vids. Some of the pics looked ok- just like normal sex with a belly like the video you watched- some were a little more disturbing :rofl: Each to their own I say- porn is porn- whether there's a belly in it or not!! :lol:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Do you mean your OH likes normal porn or pregnancy porn Caz? X


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Thanks for saying something tyson!! I was afraid I was so perverted that no one would respond! wheres ellen when you need her!

:rofl: Pervert!!! :haha: I'm only kidding :D 

I don't have a problem at all with the one you've described - sounds like an actual nice couple!

Some of the ones on that thread though, loads with pregnant women smoking :( one had a lit fag up her foof :nope: and one where they were at it and showed the baby kicking and the guy was getting off on it - which I think is a little weird?! 

I think it's just a case of it being reasonably tasteful! 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, ewwwwwww....but there are some weirdos in this world.


----------



## caz & bob

loulou normal haha forgot to put that :rolf: xxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Jeez I leave you guys alone for 2 hours and THIS is what I come home to! Hahahaha

Casey - What youve described sounds more educational which, hey in this state I think we can all do with some position tips! Hahaha

Suz - The stuff youve found just sounds eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww!

Wait til I tell DH about this topic..................... Hahahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Lol ollie I didn't find it! It was what other people on the thread in 2nd tri found! 

The thread is sooo long now everyone has started arguing!! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Wow I missed a lot today :)
Hope everyone is doing well and sounds like you are all perfectly fine... ha :haha:

editing


----------



## caz & bob

aw smile :hugs: i no how you are feelin hunnie xxxxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies. I am so sorry I haven't been on responding to all you ladies comments. I did go back and try to scan all I've missed though. I had my appt last Friday and the ultrasound was good except baby's head is measuring 2 weeks ahead of the rest of him so apparently I will be having a very large headed little boy. LOL I will be having another scan in 4 weeks to follow up. Unfortunately I had to be put on the Brethine as I am still having contractions frequently. It is a horrible medication and I feel like crap from the side effects but it must be done. Then as if I didn't have enough stress and worry my DH's crazy ex has once again created drama and chaos concerning their son. It's always something. 
Anyway, sorry for the selfish post and I hope all of you are doing well. I will put up my scan pics as soon as I have another minute. Love you all.


----------



## SBB

Smile hun just stay here and talk to us and we will chart stalk you :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

vern I am glad you are still hanging with us - I like hearing from you! That would be hard to transition from one to the other and back again. 

all the rest of you who weighed in on the porn topic, well the video I saw wasn't really educational in the intent, I mean it was porn, there was cheezy sexy music playing and the couple was doing outside on their rooftop terrace thing, but yeah, there was nothing vile about it. Suz that other stuff you mentioned with the ciggarette is so gross and dumb! I have seen a normal non pregnant pic of that nonsense and its just yucky. Thats pretty nuts about seeing the baby kick in one of them!! I think I will actually seek out the more tasteful ones as I get on in this pregnancy because it might get me in the mood and also show me how its done!


----------



## SBB

Aw kel sorry you're having a crap time of it :hugs: hope it all gets better.... At least if the meds stop the contractions that's a good thing... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi Kel! sorry about the contractions hun! and that stupid ex needs to back off and leave you in peace! thats the last thing you need! posting about yourself isn't selfish at all! we want to know what is going on!


----------



## Smile4me

awww thanks Caz and SBB... I dont chart hun, it was all too confusing and too much to keep track of so basically I just check my cm and OPK's and I did pretty well I must say. :) but I will def stay on here, I told you girls you are stuck with me... :)

I will keep in touch with the my girls over there too... :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Um... Preggo porn?!! :rofl: perhaps I should look some up whilst OH is away!! Hehe

:hugs: Smile. I know it's tough. Hang around with us and the angels... We'd be bereft without you anyway! :hugs: xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

smile, yes please stick around! I'm not trying to offend anyone, but I tried to poke my head in the before, during, and after thread and I felt like I really couldn't relate as I was only on Clomid for a month and feel like I can contribute very little to those ladies who have been TTC with Clomid for so many months (other than my support and rooting for them). Again, I am not trying to offend anyone here, just stating my feelings.


----------



## babyloulou

I saw the "fag in the foof" picture Casey- and a gang bang one on a VERY pregnant woman which was not pretty!! 

Verna- I'm sure we can all relate with what you mean about feeling awkward on the other threads- I think we all did once we had our bfps which is why this thread was made. I can totally understand that it would be impossible to switch back over there. Stay with us sweetheart xxxx :hugs: 

Kel- so glad to hear you are OK. I was thinking about you earlier! So glad your scan went well! :rofl: at the big headed little un!! :hugs: 

Haven't seen Laura on here for ages??? :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yuck some of the stuff you guys are seeing on that thread sound VILE!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahahaha

Verna, sweet pea, dont you go anywhere ok?? You are amongst friends here and we would miss you too much! xxx If you are happy on here we are VERY happy to have you with us xxx

Kel - HUgs honey for the hard time your having (and the big headed boy! Ouch!)


----------



## babyloulou

That was exactly the word that came to my mind too Ellen when I read Kel's comment about the head! OUCH!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Right decorating has knackered me out so off to bed I trot! NIiht night girls xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Night Ellen!! I am lying in bed too- browsing BnB while my OH tries to find our naughty little bean's heartbeat on the doppler! He's hiding again :lol: OH keeps getting a quick glimpse of the heartbeat then it's gone again- think the beans doing acrobatics in there again!!


----------



## SBB

Lol Lou Jesus does that a lot! 

Night Ellen... I'm off to bed soon too 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Jesus! :lol: Why Jesus? :lol:


----------



## kcw81

goodnight girls!


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Jesus! :lol: Why Jesus? :lol:

Christmas day due date!! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

See that is why I love you guys so much !!!:hug:

I am totally not trying to offend anyone at all there are some lovely ladies over there, its just the few that make it awkward. ... I sure hope I don't kicked off..:haha:

I don't know what I would do without you awesome women!!!:hugs:

Kel I hope you feel better hun
Everyone else... :flower:


----------



## babyloulou

We all know what you mean Smile! :wink: No need to elaborate- we dont want you to get booted off! :lol:

Suz- ahhh I see!! :lol:

Night girls xxx


----------



## Smile4me

thanks hun that makes me feel better.
Oh im so pathetic watching the Real Housewives of New Jersey! I'm an addict


----------



## kcw81

Thats okay Vern, I watched that show You're Cut off AND Jersey Shore reruns tonight. Very tasteful stuff!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Suz! Morning everyone else! xxx

God it is pouring it down today and Im meant to be out banking and wondering round town for work...............I really cant be bothered going out in this weather!

Roll on hometime, got so much to do before the estate agent comes round tomorrow.


----------



## babyloulou

It's not raining here yet Ellen if you want to pop round for a cup of tea :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou - I'll just get my coat! Hehehehe

What you up to today????? x


----------



## SBB

It's sunny here :) I'm in the garden with my breakfast!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh now come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sat in the garden Suz??!?!?! Tha is SO unfair! (pout) hehehe


----------



## babyloulou

I am just ringing the vets to try and get my dog in- it's the other dog this time- the terrier! He won't stop scratching and biting the top of his tail- I can't see anything there but he is making his skin red raw!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! :hi: I'm at work... haven't got very much to do today and my 2 immediate superiors are out of the office for the rest of the week... perhaps I'll try and skive off early! ;)


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo hoo - Loving the sound of your skive Peach! xxx

Awwww Lou! Poor pooch! Im sure it's just some pesky bite from a insect........Loads at this time of year!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I hope it's something that simple! :lol:

What time do you have to stay at work til Ellen? Is it til 5? X


----------



## Rudeollie

No luckily its my half day today so only here til 1.30. Thank goodness is all I can say! Hahaha

Www Im sure it will be xxx Have you managed to get him in yet??? x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes he's in at 2:30! Ooo that's nice that you only have a half day! :dance:

Oh by the way all you UKers- In this months Pregnancy and Birth magazine it says the government have axed the Health In Pregnancy Grant in the UK. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Rudeollie

It will be axed from Feb 2011. If you are 25 weeks before this date you will still get it, so my MW told me the other week! It might actually ahve been if you are PREGGERS before the cease date you will still get it.....Either way we should all still be safe for it. £190 cash - sounds good to me!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay!! I posted it on 2nd trimester too and got the same response on there too!! So were all safe then and still get the crazy pay-out!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Im either buying the cot with it or treating bubs to one of the REALLY nice nursery bedding sets hehehehe Im already eating healthy thanks to wonderful Aldi and its 39p fruit and veg hehehehehe!

My friend got the Maternity grant last year too, but its changed now so us working types wont get it..........It paid for her holiday deposit hahahaha xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

We won't get the £250 when the baby's born though... that has been scrapped. However to encourage us back to work they're improving the benefits apparently... yeah, I'll believe it when I see it... I would swear about them, but I'm too ladylike and don't want the baby picking up bad words already! :) hehe


----------



## babyloulou

I do think it's a crazy grant!! £190 for nothing! All those pregnant women in the country- must be costing a fortune! No wonder the country's skint! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

It is a bit bonkers... I remember when I was first told about it and I wondered what it was for... I guess there are some ladies out there who are unemployed and can't afford the necessary supplements or nutrition... but then £190 wouldn't help them out that much... Perhaps instead of the grant those that need it should get food and vitamin vouchers to help them eat healthily etc... I will write to David Cameron right now and suggest it... :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Totally agree Lou but hey. Ive paid taxes for 15 year so bring it on I say hahahaha!

Peach - So long as Suz and I have our babes before Dec 31st we'll get £50. But after then, not diddly squat! 

When you look at all the benefits we have in this country you can see why other places think we're mugs!!!!! You really are better off not having any pride and not working! Rant over hahahaha xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Definitely! You'd be loads better off on the dole with all the handouts! Crazy bloody country!! :lol: Oh well- don't want to moan too much as our maternity entitlements are brill compared to most other countries!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yes indeed! That aspect is fab..............As the USA'ers tell us! 

Jeepers this rain isnt letting up! Im not going out today, no way no how! Hahahaha

Beany munchkin is squiggling away in my tum too. Bit creepy when Im sat at my desk! x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww I can't wait to feel the little bean move!! So exciting! 

It's just started spotting with rain here and I've got to walk the dogs! I guess I'd better do it before your rain makes it here!! 

I've just posted a nub guess thread in 2nd trimester! I'm not even sure if there is a nub on the picture- but you never know! :shrug: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/380078-nub-guesses-please-xx.html#post6291443


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah you better had Lou! Its torrential here! St Swithins curse is true, well round here anyway! Hahaha

Hmmmm I cant even see the nub on my baby Lou so I am not one to ask hahahaha Girls getting the most votes on the thread tho! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah but the two who have said "girl" have admitted they can't actually see anything on the scan! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha thats true! Hahahaha

DH keeps sending me baby development quotes - Like this week baby is hearing and startled by loud noises..So much so she will cover her ears!!!!!!! Awwwww!

He's almost blubbing in his emails hahahaha God help me if we do have a girl! She'll ahve a pony at 3months old!


----------



## babyloulou

Double post


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Morning girls! so excited FF finally said I did O cd14! woohoo does anyone have any idea why it took 5 days? is that normal?


----------



## SBB

Wow reeds your temps are all over the place!! Do you take them the same time every day as soon as you wake up? 

I think FF will struggle to pinpoint it after 3 days because they're so up and down so it just needs longer maybe... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's cos you had a dip on CD15 I think hon. It normally has to have 3 temps above BTT before it will tell you when you Ov'd. Sending you lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## babyloulou

It's totally normal reedsgirl- it likes to see a good few days of temp rises top confirm ov- and if you had a slow temp rise this month then five days makes perfect sense! Yay for ovulation!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep indeed yay for ov Reeds! xxx Lots and lots of baby dust and pma for you honey xxx


----------



## babyloulou

My temps were always up and down like that too Suz- like zigzags! :lol:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sbb yep I temp every morning at 4am. I dont know why they are like that. I even bought a new thermometer at the end of last months cycle thinking that was it. if no BFP this month i will try temping V. Thanks ladies u all r the best!!:)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey at least with it taking its time to tell you when ov occured its put you ahead in the dpo race Reeds! Hahaha 5down 10ish to go! FX FX FX FX FX!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Caz :hi:


----------



## babyloulou

Reedsgirl - I temped vaginally and my temps were still up and down crazily!! Although they were slightly better! :lol:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lol. thats what I am thinking I have already skipped ahead to 5dpo without even sypmtom spotting!! haha

Caz how r u?


----------



## Peach Blossom

For all you UKers out there... I've just had the most amazing cookie from M&S... Black forest gateau cookie! They're doing a whole range... OMG... best thing I've ever tasted!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls! :hi:


----------



## SBB

Hey Tyson :wave: 

Peach please could you bring me one of those cookies? I don't live too far from London!!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Just reading the new NICE guidelines on obesity and pregnancy... all this attention in the news has got me in to a bit of a tiz. Most of what they say is common sense normal advice... eat fruit, stay away from sweet things and fried food etc... but how can this statement be correct?



> Explain that energy needs do not change in the first 6 months of pregnancy and increase only slightly in the last 3 months (and then only by around 200 calories per day).

How does the baby grow if it doesn't use your energy to do so? Most depressed and now feeling utterly guilty about my aforementioned black forest gateau cookie.... :cry:


----------



## TySonNMe

I think that's wrong Peach...my books said 200 calories a day from the get go.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know it's what my book says too, but this has advice has been published by the NHS here in the UK... https://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/live/13056/49926/49926.pdf

And if another person looks at me and asks if I've seen the articles on the news I'll hit them!


----------



## SBB

Peach I've seen your picture and I'm sure you're nowhere near obese. 

I wouldn't worry as long as you're being healthy. We have to put on weight for our babies, I don't think they're right about it needing nothing for 6 months. 

There are a couple of threads in 2nd tri about it x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw thanks hon. :) I have a history of eating disorders and things like this send me in to a bit of a tiz! Think my strategy is going to be to ignore the news and perhaps have another cookie ;) hehe


----------



## babyloulou

Awww Jess- don't listen to crap like that!! We wouldn't breathe if we listened to everything they said!! I say listen to the cookies instead Jess!! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Mmm... cookies...


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess that statement will have come from a bloody man! Honest to god these "professionals" talk utter shite sometimes! 

You are growing another human being inside you! Of COURSE your body is going to need: A, more fuel inside it and B, your body will use more energy to do so!

We are all fine and dandy honey xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

PS: Mmmm cookies indeed! Hahahaha xxx Now pass me one here please!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## kcw81

hi everyone! whats all this bullcrap about not needing extra calories in the first 6 months of prego? I refuse to believe that! I have read tons of other guidlines that suggest otherwise, that you need the extra 200 from the beginning. Don't worry about it at all JEss. Jess are you breastfeeding with your bubs? That will help take care of any extra pudge after you give birth. Or thats what I am banking on!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah defo breastfeeding. My sister breastfed for almost 3 years (bit wierd I agree and I won't be following her lead!!) but she was huge when she was pregnant and then went down to a UK size 8 over the next 3 years... totally down to breastfeeding she says! As long as I don't get so huge I can't move I'm not going to worry. Starting my yoga and pilates dvds regime tomorrow now I'm safely in 2nd tri!


----------



## Rudeollie

Ah yes the infamous image of Casey walking round her house with one boob hanging out permanatly hehehehe Wasnt that how it was going to be Case??


----------



## babyloulou

That's what I picture when I think of breastfeeding Ellen!!! Our Casey with her boob flopping about everywhere! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL!!!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: one boob wapped out at all times!! 

Peach I can understand why it would get to you, but seriously ignore. A healthy diet is about nutrition, balance and bad things in moderation... That's what normal people should do and it's no different when pregnant! 

I haven't seen it on the news but I will try and catch it later - I'm sure it will annoy me!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I just read some of the articles, I think they're more aimed at people who are obese before conceiving... With a bmi of over 30. 

But obviously it's easy to put on lots of weight during pregnancy especially if you eat for 2! My friend had horrific morning sickness through 1st tri but still managed to put on over 3.5 stone! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good afternoon ladies :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

hi guys I just got back from the dog park and read your posts about my boob wapping in the wind and it made me laugh my ass off!!
:rofl:
hey verna how you doin?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I just loev the term "wappin" hahahaha Its my new word of the week! Thanks Suz xx

Hello Verna darling xxx Hows things going?? Those gorgeous girls of yours been as good as always????? xxx

Im just having a quick break from coat 2 of the decorating! x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha!! I'm not the only one who writes 'Suz' when I mean 'Casey' and vice-versa! Ellen's at it now!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Oi I claim all rights to 'wap' one out, 'wapped' and 'wapping' 

I made it up!!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god!!! I've just checked back and it was you!! So yet again it's only me getting you mixed up! :rofl: Apologies Ellen! :flower:


----------



## Smile4me

I'm good tummy is still hurting a lil its like since my procedure, I get really bad cramps after eating anything, other than tht, I''m fine and really looking forward to getting back on here with good news :)

you girls crack me up! whopping, flopping, bopping, i mean really they are the same... hehe

Ellen hun I am so sorry about your friend that is just down right awful and I don't have any words other than just be supportive and listen when she needs an ear, it gets easier with time but omg she is going through a rough time. My heart goes out to her...


----------



## kcw81

sorry about your bad tummy vern. hopefully that will go away soon. Hey I am going to see inception tonight with my friend! so excited!

yeah suz has the patent on all things "Wap". well done suz!


----------



## Smile4me

Inception was AWESOME and I can't wait to see it again... It is a MUST See twice movie... :) Yay!


----------



## Rudeollie

HA Lou! Its only you its not me hahahahaha! Thansk for the fleurs tho xxx

Yes Suz, I shall quote "Suz" after every wap! Hahahaha

Awww Verna, I hope the tum is feeling better soon xxx


----------



## SBB

Lol thanks for the recognition girls! :rofl: 

Smile I hope your tum feels better :( are you allowed to ttc straight away or do you have to wait a cycle? Are you going to use clomid again? 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

oh yes hun i am following the exact plan we had before. I go back to the doctor on Aug 5th and I will ask her if we should wait a cycle but the plan was start clomid in September again.
I wonder,,, just speculation here so I'm just curious if clomid causes a greater risk for miscarriage?


----------



## kcw81

My doc said it didn't cause any greater risk of MC. Otherwise he would have not recommended me going on clomid since I was ovulating anyway and he knew I already had a MC.


----------



## Rudeollie

Clomid itself doesnt Verna, BUT docs advise its heightens the risk of an early mc if given to people that are over a certain weight................I dont know if there is any real truth to that tho. I know they reckon PCOS increases your risk (I have this and mc last year) BUT that seems to be down more to the way theat carbs break down in your body.............Again I dont find truth in that as I dont and never have eaten an excessive amount of carbs.

I know one clomid girls (on another site) who mc and blamed clomid, so much so she set everyone off fretting it was a bad drug. There is no found truth that clomid alone causes mc xxx


----------



## SBB

Not that I was told, on another thread someone did say that it increases the chance of ectopic :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

one lady told me that her baby had autism and she blamed clomid. I don't think my doc would prescribe it if it caused MC's or autism. I asked him about both...


----------



## Peach Blossom

From what I was told by my FS more than 6 rounds of Clomid can contribute to thinning of the uterus which can in turn cause mc. BUT the percentage is very low. If your Dr says you're ok to go with it again I'd trust them. I asked the question after i mc'd on round 5 but here i am round 6 and all is fine. I really hope it works first time in September hon. :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Mmmmmm just had one of my FAV teas! A HUGE salad with beetroot, feta cheese and turkey! Yummcious! xxx

Now can I resist the creme egg ice creams I bought too hehehe xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Creme egg ice cream?!!! I want one!!! Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

YEP! You can get it in tubs or like I have, in a cornetto style! And at teh bottom is loooads of the goo and a big slab of chocolate! Hahahaha


----------



## SBB

Ollie that sounds :sick: 

Mmmm love feta salad though I do it with raw beetroot - yummy :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Its gorgeous Suz!

OMG! I have just found my first item for my baby list..................PACAPODS!!!!!!!!!! They are amazing hahaha xxx


----------



## kcw81

hey girls I forgot to say today I have my 16 week appt and I am hoping all goes okay!!! maybe I will see a penis!


----------



## Rudeollie

Ooooh good luck Casey :thumbup: - Hahahah I love your "Maybe I'll see a penis" remark btw!

Maybe I'll see one tonight if Im lucky:winkwink::winkwink::haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I've just googled them Ellen- all I can is WOW!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Rudeollie said:


> Ooooh good luck Casey :thumbup: - Hahahah I love your "Maybe I'll see a penis" remark btw!
> 
> Maybe I'll see one tonight if Im lucky:winkwink::winkwink::haha:

I swear I just nearly wet myself at that Ellen!! :haha::haha:

Good luck Casey!! Hope you see a penis! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I know Lou right?!?!??! They are amazing, but now Ive gone from wanting the basic change pod I saw on fleabay for £25 to wanting the big brown leather mummy one at £165................Hmmm Im thinking its my 30th so I SHOULD have what I want hey hahahaha

Showed Dh and he said if I want one I have to sell my Ameko handbag he bought me for my bday last year...........Dont wanna tho! Hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Well tell him that's just plain mean!! Boo hiss! :sad2:


----------



## Rudeollie

I am pouting as we speak Lou hahahaha! While cringing at these base jump nutters on channel 4! They are barking mad! Hahaha


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> maybe I will see a penis!

:rofl: :rofl: hope it goes well hun :hugs: 

Ollie you are rude!! :haha:

Ok I'm gonna google this thing now. X x x


----------



## SBB

And yeh those base jumpers are crazy! I'd never go out with someone if they told me they did that!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's just asking for broken legs!! 

I have all three kids coming from Wales tomorrow lunch time!! Ahhhh- please find me some energy!! :lol:

ON a nice note I have had loads of stuff delivered today! I got some baby basics I ordered from Asda- some blankets and a pram fleece. I got a box of Bio oils and tummy butters I ordered from a cheapo chemist website. I got some ROC face stuff I ordered from a cheapo cosmetics website. And last but not least I got 2 lovely necklaces and some Tweezerman tweezers I ordered from Brand Alley!!!! Wooh- good day for Lou Lou! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehehe I know I am hehehehe

God could you imagine it??!?!? Just saw one guy whos parachute opened the wrong way and he smashed into a building and when he landed his leg was the wrong way round!:sick:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - I lURRRRRRRRRVE brand alley! Thats where one of my handbags is from. I get so many pressies for people off there! Great pilgrim jewellery when it comes in!

Which chemist is the bio oil from???????? x


----------



## babyloulou

I know Brand Alley is brill aint it!! I could spend a fortune on there though! :blush:

The Bio oil is from https://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/bio-oil_v_649.html?vi=Grid&ps=11&gclid=CNju6smZj6MCFRMslAod2j9JpA - it is £20 for a twin pack of 200ml on there. (they are usually £20 each) I buy 4 bottles at a time from there xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks hun, I shall have a looksie on there cos I need some good supplies! Did you know tho that apparently you can get bio oil AFTER baby is here on the NHS???????????????

Oh and Suz - Its 150 days your baby is due btw hahahaha So 151 til mine! Yikes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Lou you've got so many presents today!!! I love days like that :D 

Wow 150 days - sounds like loads but I know it will fly! 

I'm off to sleep girls, can't keep eyes open any longer! 

Night night x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks ladies for easing my mind about clomd, I was just curious and totally not blaming clomid for my mc, I have just never had one before so I was just curious and I'm not overweight, my bmi is 20 so I'm good there... although between the awesome wheat beer and freshly baked bread my dh just fed me I could gain a ton... lol

KC how did your appointment go?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep bed time for me too! Got to get laid real fllat cos bubs is fluttering away in there and DH is DETERMIND to feel it! Hahahha (thinking of the penis thing again now!) xxx

Nighty night all! No work tomorrow! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! x


----------



## Smile4me

editing


----------



## babyloulou

Bite it hard Smile!!! REALLY hard!! And yes I've seen! Xx


----------



## Smile4me

oh thank God I am not going crazy :) I am just like really?


----------



## babyloulou

I'll PM you Smile- I'm not sure we are talking about the same thing! :blush:


----------



## Smile4me

Glad we are on the same page :)
my dh is taking pictures of our huge cat. LHAO!!!!
I'll have to post some pics


----------



## NurseKel

Hi girls! 
Casey, where are you for heaven's sake?!?! I want to hear about this appt today. 
Verna, now you have made me curious about this thread situation...lol. I only follow two threads for the most part which is this one and my Sept Stars. You need to PM me some info so I can nose around for some entertainment. Hehehehe.


----------



## kcw81

I just got back from my appt and all is well! We are pretty sure we saw a penis!!! The doctor said he is about 99% sure but it will have to be confirmed at my 20 wk appt. The baby is alive and I heard the HB and I was worried for nothing as usual!! 

Please PM me vern too about this other thread to peek into. I love to read some dirt!


----------



## NurseKel

Yea Casey!!! I am so happy for you and I am glad your fears were for nothing. And let me be the first to say.......Welcome to Team BLUE!!! I have some company and I'm excited.


----------



## NurseKel

Well girlies, here are two of my latest scan pics. Please note the size of my baby's foot. I mean DH is tall and has big feet but geesh! LOL Also, I told DH because of his massive head we are changing his name to Stewy, as in Stewy Griffin from Family Guy! LMAO!!!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 009.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 2









Picture 004.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kcw81

haha Kell! little stewie griffin! cute scan pics!! I am happy to be on team blue! I will know for sure in 3 weeks but doc said 99% sure! yay! now I am off to see inception. luv ya!


----------



## NurseKel

Have fun babe. Luv ya too. Another appt tomorrow so I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Smile4me

AWWWWWWWWWWWW i LOVE THE NEW PICS!!!!!!!!!!!
Where is the middle of UK and the US? We need to get together some day :):hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww wow! Kel look at Stewie lmao! Love it!

Casey - SOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy you saw your penis (npossibly) hahahaha Now get a doppler and chill honey pie xxx he is safe and well xxx

And FFS will someone PM ME about this thread malarky! Im lost! Hahahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen and Kel I've just PM'ed you. Casey I will forward it to you now xxx

kel- that is one BIG foot!!! :lol: That is going to be one tall boy!! 

Casey- congrats on the penis! :lol: Shall I change you to confirmed boy on the front page? :flower:


----------



## Peach Blossom

LOVE the pics Kel. Your comment about Stewie Griffin made me laugh out loud at my desk this morning! :rofl: Have you got any vaginal oil and have you been doing any stretching of that area? 

Casey, congrats on the penis! :hugs: :haha:

What thread was everyone talking about last night? I only follow this one and Team Angels... 

I did some Pilates for Pregnancy this morning! Feeling very proud of myself!! :smug: It's done in 10 minute segments and you can pick and mix your workout. I'm goinna give birth with a six pack! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Is anyone considering cord blood banking? I'm not sure if we should go private and store it solely for our family or make a public donation of it on the NHS... anyone got views/opinions on this?


----------



## babyloulou

I saw a leaflet about it when I went for my scan but to be honest didn't pay too much attention! What are the pros and cons to it? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Basically if you pay to have your cord blood stored privately it is then there for your exclusive use in the future should you or someone in your family need it. If you donate it to the NHS it is stored for use by anyone who is a match... Here is a link to the NHS website about it: https://www.nhsbt.nhs.uk/cordblood/about/publicvprivate/


----------



## Rudeollie

I would do it but no where near us does it AT ALL! which I find disgraceful!

I am all for it, I know some dont agree but research like that kept my dad alive for 10 years than cancer would, so Im all for it!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh yeah, I've just seen that only 5 hospitals in the UK do it... That is quite disgraceful. Surely it should be offered everywhere if they want people to donate! I had a choice of Barnet General or Chase Farm Hospital. I chose Chase Farm as it's closer to me, but Barnet do the Cord blood banking. Can you change hospital do you think?


----------



## Rudeollie

Im up North Jess and no where remotely near here does them............

MY dad was one of the first "guinea" pigs for Stem Cell research in the world tahnks to a UK and USA team of docs. It was harrowing stuff back then in 2001 but boy has it advanced now! AT the time protesters were outseide the LGI REALLY kicking off about it all

I wonder if his old doctor Mr Hillman could nominate me in Dads memory perhaps...........Maybe arrange to transport it from York hosptial to one of the storage ones???


----------



## babyloulou

Where are the uk storage hospitals Ellen? Do you know? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Very possibly. You should contact him. It's a real shame that you don't have anywhere near you that does it. 

I'm wondering if I can change hospitals now or if it's too late now that I've booked in. I'll ask my consultant when I have my appt in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Peach Blossom

babyloulou said:


> Where are the uk storage hospitals Ellen? Do you know? X

Barnet General Hospital
Wellhouse Lane
Barnet EN5 3DJ



Northwick Park Hospital
Watford Road
Harrow HA1 3UJ



Luton and Dunstable Hospital
Lewsey Road 
Luton LU1 ODZ



Watford General Hospital
Vicarage Road 
Watford WD18 OHB



St George's Hospital
Blackshaw Rd 
London SW17 0QT


----------



## babyloulou

No where near me then either!! :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

This is what the website says: 


> Why does the NHS Cord Blood Bank collect cord blood units at a limited number of hospitals?
> 
> We have deliberately targeted our resources so that we collect from hospitals with the widest ethnic mix. This, combined with hospitals that have high delivery rates give us the greatest variety of tissue types for patients. These tissue types are inherited and are different in different ethnic groups. However, it is a future goal to expand the number and scope of participating hospitals throughout the UK.

There may be somewhere near you that does it privately... sounds a bit expensive though...


----------



## Rudeollie

Isnt it crap Lou! I mean, it could save lives and our sh*tty hospitals are just going to what? Burn them?!??!?!?!

I wodner if there is a petition somewhere to open up more hospitals to do this????????????

Off I goes to find out! Clip clop clip clop..............x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes get on it Ellen!!! You're our spokeswoman!! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Thanks Lou! 

That quote on ethnic groups is silly and must be outdated! Leeds & bardford have HUGE diverse ethnic groups! Massive! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all the weather her is rain rain rain again not going the gym today just going to chill xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

It sounds like am excuse to me!! 

P.S when I read your "clip clop, clip clop" I proper pictured a little cartoon character with red hair stomping off in big Marge Simpson shoes! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep it does to me too Lou! LOL at your image of me! I thought more of the 3 billy goats gruff! Hahahaha

Hey Caz honey - Sounds liek youve got my rain from yesterday! Its nice and sunny here today so you should get a good day tomorrow! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

My wonderful OH is driving to Wales as we speak to pick up my nephews and neice! He didn't want me to have to drive all that way and back! God love him!! I think the drive may have finished me off!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Bless your OH Lou. 

Caz, could you send some rain my way please? My garden is crying out for it!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh I hear that Lou! Im really bad in the car if the journeys longer than say 40 odd miles! We've been invited to a christening up in Northumberland with some of DHs oldest friends but I just cant make it up.............ANd the bigger bump gets the harder Im finding it!

Seatbelst freak me out hahahaha xxx

What a lovely DH you have xxx (Im secretly laughin at him driving all the way back with 3 kiddies!)


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I know Ellen! I'm laughing secretly too! A chatty 9 year old boy, a nearly 3 year old girl that never stops singing and a nearly 2 year old boy who will be throwing things around the car! :-D


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! Big respect to you and your DH Lou!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

I need to keep my energy up for this weekend that's for sure!! I'll just keep remembering that I can sleep all day Tuesday after they leave Monday night! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Wow KC great news on seeing a penis!!!! You wanted a boy didn't you? So exciting!! 

Right I have no idea on this thread you were all talking about so Lou please can you PM it to me too!!! 

Kell love your pics :D 

Well I rang the midwife earlier because I've had worse brown spotting, she got me a scan immediately so just been for it. They still can't see any reason for it, so guess I just have to stop worrying! I'm just concerned I've got an incompitant cervix or something that might cause problems later.. but they won't check for that. 

Anyway bubs was fine, wriggling and stuff. But had it's leg in the way so we couldn't see if there was a willy!! Will have to wait for the 20week... 

Erm I have no idea about this blood banking thing so will read up. Three of those hospitals are quite near me. Call me a snob but I don't want my babies birth certificate and passport to say Luton!!!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

peach i will send it all your way hun xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Yep it does to me too Lou! LOL at your image of me! I thought more of the 3 billy goats gruff! Hahahaha
> 
> Hey Caz honey - Sounds liek youve got my rain from yesterday! Its nice and sunny here today so you should get a good day tomorrow! xxx

i hope we do ellen xxxx


----------



## NurseKel

Good morning girls! Well, I got the PMs Verna and Lou and I scanned and must say I agree. I had a bad experience on here with a thread that got so out of control it was locked and some of the posters were banned and I tell you I was so glad the moderators ended it because the drama was unbelievable. I must agree with you ladies though some of the ones on said thread are...well, you know! LOL
Thank you all for the pic comments and let's pray Baby Stewy's head stops growing over the next weeks and gives his body time to catch up. As for the question about oil or stretching....no. It had never occured to me seeing as how my DD was 5lbs 8oz and only took 4 pushes. 
As for the blood banking, I would love to do it but unfortunately the cost is a little steep for us. I need to look further into donating though as that may be an option.
Well, I am off to the doctor again today. I feel like all I do is work and go to the doctor these days. Oh wait....that is all I do. LOL I tell you girls once you get on weekly appts it seems you live there. At least it means we're on the home stretch though. 
Hope you all have a fantabulous day!


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Kel!! You're 31 weeks! That's amazing- I can't believe how quick it's gone since you told us about your bfp!! It's incredible! X


----------



## Smile4me

Good morning ladies :flower:

Kel - Stewie!!!!! LOL thats hillarious!!

aww SBB It will be fine hun, it's brown not red so that is a good thing!!
Willy... he he that reminds me of the old show Alf...

Lou what a man you have!!!!

DH and I stayed up way too late last night and watched movies but the bonding was awesome and much needed!!


----------



## SBB

Thanks Verna - I'm sure it is fine, I would just feel better if I knew what is causing it! 

That sounds lovely staying up late and watching films :D Me and OH always start so late by the time we are halfway through the film we're ready for bed!! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

I usually fall fast asleep as my dh likes me to lay with a pillow in his lap so he can play with my hair so I usually make it about 5 min into the previews and I'm out but last night I wanted to just have a nice evening... well until 1:30 this am... ooops!
Now I'm trying to function at work and I'm sure struggling. I'm still staying away from caffeine so no coffee...:coffee: :cry: I don't want to have to break old habits again when we ttc.

I did start working out yesterday but not too much, just did the elliptical for 20 and the tandem bike for 20 ... just really helps with getting your mind in the right place.

I understand what you are saying hun about wanting to know. :flower:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: SBB Sometimes the uterus sheds a little bit to keep itself fresh and functioning to the best of its ability. If they couldn't see a bleed on the scan then I'm sure it will be ok. I know quite a lot about this now!! Take things easy and rest up a bit.

Verna, last night sounds lovely. Shame you're so tired now though! :hugs: My OH came back from Spain last night and was so wound up and bent out of shape with stress that it took me about 3 hours to get any kind of normality out of him!! These artistic types!!

Kel, I'll PM you with the instructions for the stretching from my Gentle Birth book. xx

I'm in BIG trouble... they've opened a Ben's Cookies on my route to the office... For anyone who has never had a Ben's Cookie, they are AMAZING!! I absolutely can not go passed a Ben's Cookies without buying one... really bad news especially as I'm supposed to stay away from sugar, wheat and chocolate!!


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! hey it made me laugh to read all the posts saying "Casey, congrats on your penis!" hahahha ! Love it. 

Vern good job on the workout! 20 and 20 mins is very good!

Lou your DH is a saint. Does he ever do anything wrong? you are having the full house this weekend with those kids staying with you? Good luck!

Kel I can't believe how close you are getting to the end!! exciting!

thos cookies sound good JesS!

I don't know if I will do the cord blood thing. It sounds like it would be better safe than sorry to do it, but at the same time, do I really need to? none of our parents did and we were fine.. I know that is no excuse though. Maybe I will ask my doctor his opinionon the subject since he isn't biased about it since he doesn't store it. 

Hey Suz, Speaking of docs advice, I Asked him about wearing my underwire bras and he said as long as they fit me and the wire sits underneath my boob where it is supposed to, its fine. Thank GOD because my back was going to hate me if I had to try non wire bras, they just don't do it for me.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I was advised to not wear underwired bras as the metal can affect your energy flow... all depends if you're in to the hippy dippy thing though! :) I'm a total believer!


----------



## kcw81

I just couldn't ever do it Jess! My boobs are droopers and size Ds and I just need something strong and made of hard un giving metal to lift them!! What does your DH do for a living again - films? Why so stressed out last night?


----------



## Peach Blossom

He's a film maker. He's working a for a company for the first time and it's quite a big job and he got all in to a tiz that the stuff he shot wasn't up to standard and they were going to think he was rubbish... Which is bull as he's good at what he does and knows what he's doing as much as anyone. This is just his biggest gig to date so he's piling on the extra pressure... not good for his already high blood pressure!! We had an argument last night about the fact that he wouldn't take his pills!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

You tell him Peach!! It's naughty not taking his pills!!


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lou, when you get the chance can you change my due date (again!) to Jan 10? I think I could be considered 90% team blue or something too! thanks!


----------



## babyloulou

I'll change it now honey xx

oh my god girls- I have just shared a tub of "Dulce de Leche" Haagen Dazs!!! I've never tried this flavour before but it is pure heaven!! I'm not even an ice cream fan- don't even have a sweet tooth! But OMG it's divine!!!


----------



## kcw81

yum! I love dulce de leche flavored icecream!!! and hagen daaz is so good! lucky! I am super consitpated today and everytime I eat something else it makes me feel worse!! poo!


----------



## SBB

Here is my scan pic from today, the baby is looking at the camera :haha: but I think it makes the face look weird cos it looks like a skull!! Which of course it is lol but it's just weird! 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







BabyHP 18+5.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyloulou

Wow! That's amazing! Are the white bits at the front the baby's jaw bones? That's an incredible picture! Xx


----------



## kcw81

great pic suz! so they couldn't see the sex yet? Yeah I know what you mean - my scan pics from yesterday look like the baby is a little skeleton face.


----------



## SBB

I guess so Lou - looks so weird though!! OH thinks it's cool but I think it's a freaky picture!! 

Lou can you PM me about the thread you were all talking about - I _need_ to know!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

KC the bubs had its legs up and wasn't moving them for us to get a good look! And given that's not what I was there for they didn't try and get a look... hope it's co-operating at the 20week scan! 

Where are your pics from yours? 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

I will try to take a pic of them later. they came out kinda fuzzy.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just popping by to say HELLO:flower:


----------



## NurseKel

Great pic Suz. At least you know bubs has strong bones.
Hey Reedsgirl, how we looking this cycle?


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww ello baby Jesus! Havent you had a good supply of calciyummy! xxx

What a lovely pic Suz! I love your pics cos its like seeing mine agin, with us only been a day apart!

Ive got the dentist today and I know I need some work one but DH wont let me cos of bubs (even tho it states its ok to, apart form amalgam fillings!) xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I need the dentist too- haven't been for years! My NHS exemption card hasn't come yet though!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Lou! Get the midwife called I got mine about 3 days after my booking appointment! Its either her or your chosen hospital that have to write off to request it.......

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

She signed and gave me the form- I posted it myself weeks ago!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh I didnt fill anything in for mine. It just turned up! Maybe call her anyhoo to see who to chase up! I might have my letter stashed somewhere, I imagine it'll have a tel number on it????? xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies, I hope everyone is doing great!
I'm a lil sore, worked out two days in a row... not much but just 45 min of cardio and a few weights for the arms.. eeek I can't even hardly type I'm so outta shape!

:hugs:

Anyone have any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all good i hope xxxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies!!:)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi guys. Hope you're having a lovely Friday. I'm so glad it's the weekend!! My shoulders are really really sore... need a long hot soak in the bath... and a massage! Can I have a hot bath? Sure I read somewhere that you shouldn't heat your body up above a certain temp... I'm sure if I read enough though I'd come to the conclusion that I should lock myself a way in a padded room with nothing to eat or drink for fear of doing damage!! :haha:


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey ladies, back at work after a last minute trip to Orlando.

Congrats on joining team blue KC!


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Tyson! I am excited and hope its true! But I will be okay if they change their mind and see no penis next time. 

Vern excellent work on the exercise!! keep it up girl! I skipped yesterday and it was the first day I skipped this whole time. I was too constipated and didn't feel like doing any shaking of my body!! hopefully I will be better off today.

Hello to everyone else! hows everyone? I just booked a trip to go visit my sister in her new apartment in miami. I have never been there, in fact, never been to florida at all. I am excited to get out and see the world, I feel like I have been stuck at home withthe dog for too long. It will be a little different than norm cuz my sister and I used to paint the town all night drinking and being wild, but now we are just going to have to chill!


----------



## Smile4me

Awww Casey that sounds like loads of fun hun, you can still paint the town, get yourself a cute dress, a pair of comfy shoes, do your hair and let loose with the exception of drinking of course. :) You will have so much fun hun!:hugs:

I've been to Florida twice, once when I was 15 and once when I was 8 months pregnant.. NO FUN!! My dh's grandma lives there and begs me to come but we just havent found the time.. I may have to plan a weekend getaway for dh and I to chill.

We are going to Boston Aug. 21 for the weekend - Can't wait! I've never been to Boston so this will be fun and it will be the first time dh and I will be flying together YIPPEEEE!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## kcw81

I have never been to boston either and have always wanted to go! Will you try to catch a red sox game? I will have to buy a cute dress for the trip, something that hides the gut. I am getting my hair hilighted today and maybe I will do a spray tan or get waxed before I go so I Can feel at my best.


----------



## Smile4me

awwww you'll have fun 

No, I'm not a sports fan so I don't want to waste time on a game.. lol I want to soak up as much of the city as I can.


----------



## kcw81

hope you take a few pics and maybe you could share one on here?


----------



## Smile4me

awww I will hun and you too, wanna see that pretty dress...
Sspeaking of - everyone should save their maternity clothes and let me borrow them when I get my bfp...aaaaaahhhhhaaaaa :haha:

How are the contractions Kel?


----------



## NurseKel

Hey girls! I am so jealous of the Florida trip. I have never been and think it would be fabulous! As for Boston, I lived in Mass for a year so I have been there and it is wonderful as well. 
Thank you for asking Verna. The contractions are a little better as long as I do basically nothing strenuous. I had to chase our puppy yesterday b/c she went to the road and wouldn't come to me and between the contractions and being so out of breath I thought I was dying. LOL I just keep getting more huge by the day yet losing weight. WTH...? Pregnancy is a very odd thing sometimes. 
Great job with the exercise Verna. I can't wait to get my body back so I can feel energetic and somewhat in shape again.
Casey, you have to stay on Team Blue. The way it looks with all these Clomid boys we're building a sports team.


----------



## kcw81

you know what is funny vern - I am going to be able to wear my normal clothes for awhile still because I have such a range of sizes in my closet. I definitely have a lot of "fat clothes" and unfortunately my skinny clothes haven't seen the light in a bout a year! I do want to wear maternity clothes though, so it looks like pregnancy and not just fat.


----------



## kcw81

KEl that is funny- clomid boys club! I can't wait to see what everyones got. how the heck are you getting bigger but losing weight? its just a shifting of your weight then?


----------



## Smile4me

We really need to see some bump pics ladies.

You lived in Boston? awesome this will be my first time, you should PM me some good eateries and pubs :) 

Hun seriously be careful running especially in the street... you need some rest!
oh and I need to break the cycle and join the clomid boys team soon!


----------



## TySonNMe

Glad you're doing better Kel...and shame on puppy for making you run around...I can't stand when my dogs run away and don't listen when you call them back!!


----------



## NurseKel

I'm not sure the mystery of losing weight while getting huge. LOL I do know that the bigger baby gets the harder eating becomes due to the pressure of everything pushing up causing never ending heartburn. 
Verna, you definitely need to join the boys club! Girls are wonderful but I think you have your quota of those....hahaha. As for Boston, I lived outside Boston and really only went in a few times. I would recommend going to the Cheers Bar though. It was really neat since I had grown up watching the show. They have a really nice aquarium and a battleship there that are both pretty neat as well.
Tyson, I came straight in and ordered a training collar for her on Ebay b/c I refuse to be chasing her stubborn butt out to the road any more.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I with Smile we really need some bump pics!!:)


----------



## NurseKel

LOL. Okay, I'll get to working on that. How are you hun?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kel I am riding out the 2ww. Have tons of PMS sypmtoms right now and temp dip today at 7dpo so hoping my lp is getting shorter. How are you and lo?


----------



## NurseKel

We are doing okay girl. All I do these days is work and go to the dang doctor. LOL I seriously have no life and I am looking so forward to having little man here for so many reasons. I know I am so close to the end but I still feel so far away. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone!! 

It must be a massive relief though Kel to be able to see the end now- makes those contractions less scary when you know your little one would be fine if he was born xx 

Reedsgirl- fingers crossed for you love- I hope the temp dip was your implantation dip xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Fx for you reedsgirl...hoping that was an implantation dip.
Kel, we have an invisible fence for our dogs out back... come to find out yesterday that OH's son unplugged the base so he could charge his iPod :dohh: And here I am wondering why the youngest dog is getting brave and going outside the boundaries :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Tyson! No wonder you were confused over the dog! Hahaha Thats such a boy things isnt it?!??! They never think of concequences of their actions!!!!!!!!!!!

Lou - Hope the kiddies are behaving for you! Do they know about the baby yet or not???

Suz - Hope you are ok honey xxx

Reeds - FX for the temp dip xxx Hope its a great sign o things to come!

Kel - HOLY MOLY!!!!!!!! Its SO close now isnt it?? How truly exciting..The first clomid bambino to pop! x

Love to everyone else! We're DIY'ing again today. Im so glad we are off away next weekend for DH's bday, dont think i could take another week of house stuff! x


----------



## babyloulou

Oo there's some naughty puppy dogs on here today!! :rofl:

Ellen- Yes they know! The little girl keeps asking over and over again where my baby is! I keep saying in my tummy- then she asks again a minute later! :lol:

Where are you going for OHs b'day? X


----------



## kcw81

Lou - Haha that is cute about the girl asking about your baby! Kids are funny.

Hi Ellen - have fun DIYing today. what are you going to do for your oh bday?

Good luck Reeds!

What is everyone else up to this weekend? I don't think we have any plans. I need to do a little shopping for stuff for my trip to miami. I might go look at bathing suits - UGH!!! I am not fit for a bathing suit right now!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahah awww bless her Lou! How cute! Is she it the "But why?" stage yet?? OMG that stage has me lmao in frustration hahahaha

For DH's bday we are staying at a De Vere Hotel in Chester............. Its a fancy suite, dinner and breakfast inc and even a bottle of wine (for him!) Leisure facilities andf shopping nearby for me. Oh and pregnancy spa treatments too but not sure i'll get away with one of them cos they're £150! Hahahaha

Awwww Casey - Im sure if you fin d the right one, you'll look fab! I tried my old bikini on the other day and it was v v funny!It look like I was trying on Barbies! Hehehehe xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well in here xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Casey- if you could fit into a bikini before pregnancy then I'm sure you'll just look the same but with a cute bump!! I haven't dared wear a bikini for years! But that's because I'm a lazy cow that never exercises! :rofl: 

Ellen- yes everything is "why?"! Then when you explain it to her, her answer is "why?"- so you explain again and try to be clearer- and the response is "why?" :rofl: 

Your weekend sounds lovely!! Watching him drink wine for a weekend surely entitles you to one £150 treatment I reckon!! :thumbup:

Hi Caz- how ya doing? Any news? Xxx

I've just been to see Toy Story 3 again. Took the 9 year old. It made me cry AGAIN!!!!! Worse than the first time! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou really?!?!?! I was thinking of going to see this next week but really cant if its a tearjerker! MY hormonal sobbing isnt very quiet and I will surely be asked to vacate the premise hehehehe xx

Hey Caz honey! One week ti testing! FX for you darling xxx

DH is cooking me fillet steaks (sorry veggies!)and sauteed (homegrown) new spuds! Then Ive got toblerone cookies or afters..............Yes thats right - toblerone! Mmmmmmmm xxx


----------



## babyloulou

What now Ellen?? At this time of night??? I've just got in bed! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep THEN Lou! Hahahaha W were diy'ing fo ages then went to our friends to help with her baby!Her hubby left her for someone else last week, and she had JUST had an op on her arm so cant d bathing tc ect........... Hence the LATE tea! 

Was lovely tho! Hahahaha Bed time for me now tho so speak t u tomorrow xxx


----------



## kcw81

Good night to you girls, you are already snoring by now! I just wanted to say, Lou, is Toy story really that Sad or is it you being a sap? haha. 

Ellen - How l late is a "late tea?"


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- she was eating tea at nearly midnight! Crazy! 

Yes TS3 is sad!! I might be being more sappy than usual but plenty of others were crying! OH said he wanted to cry! And a big butch bloke on the other side of me was crying his eyes out!!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

It was hlaf ten our time Casey. Didnt matter a dot me eating so late anyhoo cos I was starving when I woke up! Hahhaha Babys growth spurt I guess!

SUZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Honey pie are you ok??? Youve not bee on for a while, and I dont THINK you were going away???


----------



## babyloulou

I was thinking yesterday that we'd not heard from Suz for a while!! And it's even longer since we heard from Laura!! :shrug: I hope they are both ok! :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Me too! I know Laura only dabbles in every now and then...........But Suz, well, Ive not known her off here this long!

Lets send them some clomid grad vibes and get them on here! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ANy plans today Lou?? Im off to mums for a roast, cant wait! Im ALL about the food this weekend xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm off to a carvery with the OH, the 3 kids and my parents!! Yum!! Enjoy your dinner! Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls when me mum bbq last night it was fab but paying for it now carnt stop bein sick hate hangovers i am never drinking again xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Mornig ladies :flower:


----------



## kcw81

hey girls! quiet sunday on here today. I just got back from the dog park with DH. I am hoping we get to go to TS3 today and I hope I don't get too sad!! 
Lou that doesn't surprise me that your OH almost cried during the movie at all! 
hows everyone?


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha ha!! I bet you picture an airy fairy 'sensitive' type in a pink flowery shirt the way I talk about him on here! :rofl: Enjoy the film if you do go! It's brill! Look out for Ken (as in Barbie's Ken!) He's so funny! Xxx


----------



## kcw81

I know I can't wait! the barbie part looks really funny!


----------



## Rudeollie

Good lord this baby must be having a spurt! I am SO tired today! Dont know if i'll last til 9pm tonight!

Casey, FX you get to go see Buzz and Woody! 

Verna - How are you doing honey??

Lou - Did you enjoy your lunch out?? x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I did Ellen but I am so tired!! My tiredness hasn't worn off at all even though I'm 15 weeks today! Seem to be getting even more tired!! My mum has the two little uns fir tonight though so only have the 9 year old here which makes it easier! :lol: I'm about to have takeaway pizza for tea! Veggie pizza with jalapeño chillis on! Yummy! :pizza:

What are you up to? You probably haven't even had breakfast yet Ellen if yesterdays meal times were anything to go by! :rofl:


----------



## NurseKel

Hi girls! Hope you are all well today. I didn't sleep worth a darn and I am just feeling crappy today. Yesterday was such a good day for me. I felt great and got the yard mowed and went to a BBQ with the family and my parents. Then today has just been blah. Oh well, at least I got one good day out of two.:thumbup: The great thing is that hubby has been watching the kiddos while I got a nice long nap in. I just love that man! He's so good to me.:winkwink:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha No I had a HUGE lunch about 2ish so wont be having much for tea tonight. Maybe just some fruit or toast in an hour. Hmmm but the thought of takeaway pizza is tres appealing hahahaha!

Im just cruising the net for baby stuff and a time machine.................I want it to be next week so badly! Strange seen as Im off work this week too. BUt I NEED to see bubs again! x


----------



## babyloulou

I know what you mean Ellen!! I think OH and I are going to give in and book a gender scan for after next weekend when I hit 16 weeks! We were talking about it last night and I don't think we can wait until 20 weeks to find out the gender! We just can't be patient! :blush:

So sorry you are feeling so rubbish today Kel!! I hope u have a better day tomorrow! Bless your OH :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

oh lou that would be so neat to find out the gender soon! I want to know! 
Ellen will you find out at your next appt?

Kel, hey girl! Glad you had a good day yesterday and that DH is such a sweetie.


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww hugs Kel. Hope you feel better soon sweetpea xxx

Casey - Im team yellow so you've a long wait for my babys ID Im afraid!

Lou - Id private scan every other week if I could hehehe x


----------



## camishantel

Hey all can I join... I was in the clomid club
a little about me

Name:Cami(camishantel)
TTC: 9 years
Problem: PCOS
Clomid 1st round 50 mg BFP 
EDD 4-6-2011
My guess is girl


----------



## babyloulou

I think I'm off to bed now girls!! I can't keep my eyes open!! Speak to y'all tomorrow xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

NIght night Lou honey xxx Im not far behind you honey x

Welcome Cami! Hope your stay here is a long and happy one xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats again Cami. Welcome to the graduate club! I'll add your stats to the front page in the morning xx

Night girls xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Rudeollie said:


> Good lord this baby must be having a spurt! I am SO tired today! Dont know if i'll last til 9pm tonight!
> 
> Casey, FX you get to go see Buzz and Woody!
> 
> Verna - How are you doing honey??
> 
> Lou - Did you enjoy your lunch out?? x

I'm doing well sweetie! Just enjoyed a long day with dh mowing, raking the yard, hehe... We had my uncle come over today and he's going to redo our bathroom for us this week :happydance:
Can't wait!!

Aww hun, I hope you get a good night sleep!!
Back to work tomorrow :)


----------



## babyloulou

Well I'm still not asleep even though I keep meaning to!! What do you do for work Smile? I don't think I know?? (although you know what my memory is like! :lol:)


----------



## NurseKel

Hey Lou, I tried to PM you but it says you've exceeded your storage space and can't receive any more. Clean that box woman! LOL


----------



## NurseKel

Welcome Cami.


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! we went to Toy story 3 today and it was really good! Lou I almost cried during the part where they are in the garbage incinerator and they all hold hands? that made me sad! it was a good movie and I bet any kid would love it but its also good for adults. 

Vern I saw Inception the other night and I didn't like it as much as I thought I would!! I think all the hype made me expect to get my mind blown away, but to me it ended up being just a decent sci-fi action flick. I know you really liked it though so no offense. I thought it was _good_, just not amazingly awesome like the critics said!

Hi Cami, welcome to Clomid club grads!


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning chick a dees!

Walked into work today and got my first taste of round ligament pain! OMG that hurts that a mother trucker I tell you! hehehehehe xxx

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies. Did you all have a lovely weekend? OH and I decorated the nursery a little more on Saturday then he flew off to Colorado on Sun... :cry: He's only away til Weds though. 

Think I felt movement yesterday! Very exciting!! Have started feeling less bloated which is good... sadly don't look it! :rofl: 

Loulou tried to PM you, but got the same message as Kel. x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Peach xxx Hugs for OH been away xxx we'll take care of you til he gets home xxx

YAY! On the less bloatedness and on feeling bubs! I cant wait for mine to fatten up some more over the next few weeks so I can try get DH to feel!


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- glad you enjoyed it!! It's great ain't it!! I can't believe you've just given some of the plot away though! :rofl: Did the end make you cry?? X

Owww! That pain doesn't sound fun Ellen! 

That's funny you mention movement Jess- I had a weird tickle go across my belly the night before last! Wasn't sure whether it was movement or what!?!

Oops didn't realise my inbox was full- sorry I will clear it out xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've finally started a pg journal. Here's the link if anyone's interested. xx 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/383357-peach-blossoms-blooming-belly.html


----------



## TySonNMe

Welcome cami! :hi:

Lou, I can't believe you're almost 16 weeks! Time is flying by...we found out the gender at 16 weeks...I couldn't wait...had to know!

Kel, I'm glad you got to take a nice long nap.

AFM, I spent all day Saturday at work and then all day Sunday cleaning house while OH was out of town this weekend. I think I may have overdone it...my back is sore today. But the house is sparkling!! While I took a quick snooze, my mastiff ate half of my leftover pizza...what a brat!! That'll teach me to leave food on the counter.


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: That sounds familiar Margaret!! Sounds just like my greedy Labrador! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

my sister had her 20 week scan today... She's expecting a boy! Pressure is on me to have a girl now. My mum will be well upset if she ends up with 3 Grandsons!! (my sister already has a boy) :) She's desperate to go and buy little girls clothes!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww congrats to your sister Jess xx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies,
Ellen hun I am an Account Manager for HealthLink in Missouri.
I know I heard you mention working for the Government, what do you do you sweetie?

My doctors appointment is Wedensday so hopefully she will prescribe some clomid for my September cycle... I might just go for it on the August one though... can't contain myself and dh is all over me right now.. hehe (not complaining) 

I hope all of you are doing great!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL...my mom told me she's not a grandmother yet because she doesn't have a granddaughter...? I swear that woman is never satisfied!


----------



## Rudeollie

I feel like quoting Robin Williams and saying" Goooooood morning USA!" Hahaha Now all you lot are on here :kiss:

verna - I think Lou asked about your job, but you are right I do work for a council over here. Im financial accounting and Admin. I am so sad but I luuuurve it. Give me a problem to solve or money to save and Im your gal!

Tyson - What a naughty pup you have, stealing mummys pizza! :haha:

Just had my supervision with my boss. We discussed mat leave. Yipeee! She is totally fine with me adding hols on and leaving early rather than late. I want to be lazy! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

PS: Peach congrats on been an auntie again honey xxx How lovely you have someone to share the journey with (apart from us loonies!) x


----------



## Peach Blossom

My sister is the looniest of the bunch! Lovely to have someone so close to me to share the journey with though!


----------



## Smile4me

LOL! sorry Ellen Lou... Ellen... ya know LouEllen... haaaa
I guess I can't blame pregnancy on my memory now can I? lol:haha:

Your job does sound like fun though! 

Oh just another day at work :coffee::coffee: but I'm eager to go back to the doc :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

The bonus for me is its in Mental Health so you get some very very very interesting days as you can imagine!

Oh I bet you are very eager to get back in the game. LOTS fall on during this "inbetween" month too so FX FX FX for you my love xxx


----------



## babyloulou

:lol: Don't worry Verna- I'm worse than anybody for mixing all the names up!! :lol:

I hope your doc gives you the Clomid again so you can get straight back on it! :thumbup: 

That's good news about your maternity leave Ellen! I still don't know when to leave work??? I was going to leave at the Xmas holidays but i will be 36 weeks by then and loads of other teachers have told me I will never make full lessons until then so I don't know whether to leave a bit earlier now or not!?! When are you all leaving? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lots of :dust: to you Smile. I am a prime example of the age old advice of relax and take yourself away somewhere special and it will happen! Any excuse for a night in a hotel and a massage!! :)


----------



## Smile4me

oh yea... August 21st Boston Baby just me and hubby!!!! Woo Hooo :happydance:

LOL! you ladies are Great!
oh forgot to tell you, I bought a shower cap and I'm doing the coconut milk thing tonight to see if it gives you the shine.. ;)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: Caz

What's the coconut thing Smile?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hola Caz honey xxx Hows you???

Lou - Im planning on leaving at the start of November so 2months before bubs. I'll have so much to do I may as well start it early. And with me only working part time now a days going back when its 10months wont be a major issue at all! So long as you give them 28 days notice they cant complain Lou so see how you go up til then!

Right home time for me now!

Verna - Hope the coconut stuff works a treat xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Pray for me ladies. Got a faint positive this morning. Waiting for a call back from doc


----------



## Smile4me

yea Caz whats the 411 hun?

Peach, I read a while ago if your hormones make your hair dry during pregnancy that you can put coconut oil on your hair or just straight coconut oil so I'm going to try it tonite and see if it is true ;)

Ooops didn't see your post Reedsgirl... OOOOOHHHHHH I hope this is it for you sweetie!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooooo.. Reedsgirl... :dust: fingers crossed!! How very exciting! :hugs:

Hmmm... like the idea of that coconut oil, Smile. Let me know how it goes. May have to try it out! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you ladies. didsnt mean to interrupt the converation. Just nervous and praying hard this one sticks.


----------



## kcw81

HI ladies! I just woke up - a bit late today I am having trouble getting out of bed in the AM these days! 

reedsgirl congrats and fingers crossed! 

Verna a boston baby sounds great! no pressure though, its a vacation! But it would be great if you got lucky there!

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## TySonNMe

Woohoo reedsgirl!! Sending you loads of sticky :dust:!!


----------



## babyloulou

REEDSGIRL!!!! :dance: :dance: Congrats!! So happy for you! Hope it's a sticky, sticky little bean!

Casey- don't worry I'm with you on the getting out of bed late thing! I've just taken my 9 year old nephew swimming and I could quite cheerfully go to bed now! :lol:


----------



## caz & bob

reedsgirl i have my fx all is going to be well hun smile 411 hun dont no what you on about hun xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

OH HUN I meant when are you testing?


----------



## caz & bob

ho right 3 days hun 8dpo today xxx


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lou, I just got my blood test back and they came back as slightly anemic, low iron. I know its because I am a veggie. I take the prenatals and also eat a load of spinach and beans everyday but its not enough. My doc said its probably why I feel extra fatigued during the day, like physically fatigued. She said I could take an iron supplement but it constipates so I am going to just going to eat more foods with iron and live with it I Guess! ANyway I wanted to share that in case it might be why you are extra tired too!

PS - where is Suz?


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo yes I suppose it could be!! Who gave you your blood test results? Were they the ones you have right at the beginning? I had blood tests at 10 weeks at my midwife booking in appointment and haven't heard anything about them yet!?! 

I saw Suz on the thread last night just before I was going to bed- her name came up briefly at the bottom as viewing the thread!? Maybe her internet is playing up???


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I saw Suz spysing the other day. I really hope she is ok!!! xxx

Reeds - buckets and buckets of baby sticky dust for you! FX FX FX xxx

Lou -- If youve not heard then the bloods are fine. I had mine done at week6 and dont have them done again til week..........28!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not best pleased about it myself cos Im a redhead Im naturally prone to been low on the old iron! Grrrrr x


----------



## kcw81

yeah being fair skinned and fair haired can make you low in iron too! plus being a veg! I got these bloods done for my 16 week appt. I think I am going to try to eat more spinach and more beans (which I already do!) and hope for the best because taking another iron supplement constipates me which I cannot stand!

Hope suz is ok.


----------



## babyloulou

I eat green beans and loads of spinach!! I hope they don't suggest extra iron tablets for me- I'm constipated enough as it is! :blush:


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow, I just took a glance at the front page and cannot believe we have no confirmed girls!! What are the chances?


----------



## babyloulou

I know- I thought that the other day!! Surely there must be a girl on here soon!! It can't all be boys! That would be so weird! Well we are going to have an early gender scan in about a weeks time- maybe we'll be the first girl! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! Just letting you know I'm alive! Been so busy I haven't posted for days... Will go through what I've missed tomorrow and catch up with you all :D 

I read this page though - not one girl!! Mine might be a girl! Will let you know next week. Bet ollies will be but she's not finding out! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Wow Lou just read you're Getting an early gender scan :wohoo: so exciting!!!! 

KC when is your penis confirmed?! :lol: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

YAY! Suz, Im glad you are ok and have just been busy! Gets like that sometimes doesnt it!

Hahaha Well DH thinks ours is a girl, but Im thinking boy! We'll see what Santa brings I guess (unless its got a MASSIVE willy at next weeks scan hehehehe)


----------



## NurseKel

Hi sweeties! I've been telling ya'll that clomid is a boy maker. LOL
Tyson, I am so glad to know that someone else's beast of a dog does that crap. My great dane eats anything she can reach and the bloodhound pup isn't far behind her. 
Lou, Casey and Ollie, good to see things are going good for you ladies.
Peach, congrats on sister's baby. My MIL is in the same boat with all grandsons. My youngest SIL is preggers due a week before me but we are not close at all as she is kind of a hussy and I don't really like my in laws all that much. Thank God for the 2.5 hr distance....hehehe.
Caz, fingers crossed for you.
Reedsgirl, you know we've been through a lot on here girl and I am praying so hard for a super, duper, mega sticky bean this time. Don't make me break out the superglue for that uterus of yours! Love ya.
Verna, you go to Boston and have yourself a grand time and if you get knocked up that's awesome and if not just enjoy the practicing. I so wish DH and I actually had a sex life these days. We can't wait to go on our anniversary trip after the baby is born just to reconnect on that level. So just relax and enjoy honey.
Hope I didn't miss anyone, if so I apologize.


----------



## kcw81

hey suz, good to hear from ya! I get a penis confirmation on Aug 18th, in about 3 weeks! Can't wait to see what you get!

Kel, anniversary trip sounds divine! where to? will you bring the baby?

yeah lou about the iron deficient thing, man I eat tons of spinach everyday, never skip a day and it doesn't seem to be enough. I would almost rather eat red meat than not be able to go number 2!!


----------



## Smile4me

AWWW Casey hun nice to see you!

Suz - Yay your back!!!

Kel - Where you going for your anny?

Lou- So glad your getting an early gender scan, keep us posted

Hi everyone else, hope your all having a great day!
I just got word from Onelil her drs appt was today and she got her clomid, this cycle they are going to do folly scans and progesterone.... so hopefully she and I will be bump buddies again soon!


----------



## kcw81

I hope so too vern! 

I must go work on packing for my trip, I leave wednesday early am so I Want to get a head start. I get so nervous before trips, trying to make sure I bring everything I could possibly need!


----------



## caz & bob

aww thats great hope you both get your bfps smile fx for you both xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Happy packing Casey! :kiss:

Suz and Kel- lovely to hear from you ladies- glad to see your both doing well!! :hugs:

Smile- I hope you and onelil are bump buddies by next cycle honey :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey you iron deficient ladies, here is a list I thought you might find useful. Spinach being high in iron is a bit of a myth. It foes has iron in it, but it's not that high. Anyway, hope the list is of some help. Xx


Thyme ground	124mg	688% *	276
Curry Powder	58mg	321% *	233
Oat & Wheat Bran	45mg	250% *	330
Cinnamon ground	38mg	210% *	-
Garam Masala	33mg	183% *	380
Rosemary	30mg	167% *	330
Oxo cube	24.5mg	136% *	230
Paprika	24mg	133% *	290
Bran Flakes	20mg	111%	320
Ready Brek	13.2mg	73%	373
Special K cereal	13mg	73%	370
Bran Wheat	13mg	73%	205
Sesame Seeds	10mg	55%	11
Black Treacle	9.2mg	54%	260
Soya flour low fat	9mg	50%	350
Wheatgerm	8.5mg	49%	300
Liquorice	8mg	44%	310
Cashew Nuts	6.2mg	34%	610
Blackcurrants canned	5mg	28%	45
Figs dried	4.2mg	23%	205
Bombay Mix	3.8mg	21%	500
Lentils boiled	3.5mg	19%	100
Apricots ready-to-eat	3.5mg	19%	160
Hazelnuts	3.2mg	19%	650
Almonds	3mg	17%	600
Twiglets	3mg	17%	380
Soya beans	3mg	17%	140
Malt bread	2.8mg	16%	270
Wholemeal bread	2.7mg	15%	215
Red Kidney beans	2.5mg	14%	100
Watercress	2.2mg	14%	23


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh verna I really hope you two buddie up SOON!xxx

Casey, happy packing and dont forget the swimsuit ok! I want some bump bikini shots ok! Hahahaha

Im sooooooooooo tired tonight! Baby is wriggling a LOT tonight xxx


----------



## SBB

Everything crossed for you and onelil smile! Can't wait for you to get your bfps again :D 

Our cat is so thick, she just licked a lightbulb, and obviously burnt her tongue, and then did it again straight away?! :dohh: stupid girl.... 


X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: bless your cat SBB!! My cats acting all bonkers tonight, perhaps it's something in the air!

Fingers crossed for all the ttc girls! :dust: to all of you xx


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: Suz!! Poor likkle pussy cat! :lol: 

Oh Ellen- I'm so jealous I can't wait to feel my little un move! :thumbup:

Thanks for that iron list Jess- I will try and keep an eye on that and add things in to my diet xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz I honest to god almost peed my pants then! As a cat lover I can picture her doing it!

DH is chuckling away at that too with our Ollie on his lap! Hahahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Lol glad I amused you!!! :rofl: 

Re the iron thing, I have been aneamic(?) before, I get the spatone liquid iron that you just put in a drink. The tablets upset my tummy but these are fine, just having one now in fact! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Where did you get that from Suz? Good to know cos Im sure I will get it at some point either before birth or after xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you ladies! Hubby and I are going back to the bed and breakfast we eloped at which is about 4 hrs away from our home. It is absolutely wonderful and so secluded. We will be staying in a cottage with no television but does have a private outdoor jacuzzi. Yipee!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Kel that just sounds like heaven on earth! Ive told DH so he knows what Im expecting next year!

He says he'll do whateve, he just wants to get his drinking buddie back LOL! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Kel that sounds wonderful!! And so, so romantic! You lucky, lucky girl! :flower:


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: I think my OH will be very glad to get his drinking buddy back too Ellen!!! I don't know who is most bored by the no alcohol rule- me or him! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Where did you get that from Suz? Good to know cos Im sure I will get it at some point either before birth or after xxx

It's from holland and barrett. Usually on some kind of deal too! 

The cottage sounds lovely - I love having a jacuzzi with a nice glass of champagne :D 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Jacuzzi, alcohol and some chocolate covered strawberries and I will do whatever you want! LMAO!


----------



## kcw81

Kel your anniversary trip sounds absolutely wonderful. What will you do to fill the time without tv?? hmm?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies I took a FRER when I got home this afternoon. Still a BFP. I did finally get ahold of the doc and was able to get some blood drawn and will get the results tomorrow. I so hope this little bean is healthy and will stick


----------



## kcw81

oh good luck reedsgirl!! sticky sticky sticky please!


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Reedsgirl!! Stick baby, stick!! Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck Reeds! :dust: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay reeds! I have everything crossed you get a super duper sticky bean honey xxx

Day one of the hols and Ellen is eating biscuits already! Hehehe Trying to get the courage up to tell her friend (who was very recently dumped by her hubby) that the house goes up for sale on Thursday! Yikes and crikes! xxx


----------



## SBB

Yay reeds I haven't caught up I didn't even know you'd got a bfp!! :wohoo: everything crossed it's a super sticky bean!! 

Ollie good luck with your friend - hope she takes it ok! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Your poor friend Ellen!! Is this the one you said had just given birth? Has he left her for someone else? Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Lou! She had the baby in Jan so he's a lovely chutchy 6month old, and that b*stard was having it off with someone else while my friend was in hospital with the baby having test done on his Apnea......And SHE had just had an op for carpel tunnel! Terrible terrible state of affairs the whole thing!


----------



## babyloulou

What a wanker!! Has he left with this woman then? Your poor friend!! Is he still seeing the baby? Were you friends with him too? X


----------



## Rudeollie

THey are our friends and neighbours hence the trickiness of telling her we are moving NOW!

He's been meeting this other woman (flying her in from Ireland - he's from there you see) ANd when the game was up he buggered off over there and came back on Sunday. He wants to see the baby but my friend is not going to make that an easy task I can tell you! The guy hasnt spent anytime with the bub cos he was too busy doing her and his hobbies! x


----------



## SBB

What a f**king tw*t. 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep indeed. DH was fuming over it and still is. He's not a violent man but he said if we hadnt been having this baby and were still going through the agony of ttc he would have hit him.................The guy wants for NOTHING cos of my friend and he still wasnt happy!

He's the sort that would win 60 million on the lottery and still not be happy with what he's got. I dont know what the hell he'd do if someone he loved ever got seriously ill!

[email protected] ! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow, what a wanker. People like that always seem to fall on their feet, it just seems so unfair. Your poor friend.


----------



## babyloulou

Well it sounds like she is better off without him- although it make take her a while to feel that!! As for your move you can't put it off because of this- yiu could do that and then she could take him back in a few weeks or something- stranger things have happened!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah thats what I keep telling hubby! We cant stay somewhere Im miserable to make someone else happy!

The only problem is now tho she might have to sell up and loose money on the house. Which will drive our house price down! I REALLY hope she doesnt!


----------



## TySonNMe

Mornin' ladies!

Reeds, I'm so happy for you!! Is the doctor going to do anything different this time?

Kel, we tried to tempt the mastiff last night with some crust on the end of the counter, but he didn't go for it...of course, we were sitting right there so he'd have to be a complete idiot to try something.


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies!
:happydance:Reedsgirl you must be on :cloud9: I'm so happy for you!!!!!!:happydance:

Ellen hun give your friend a big hug for us, she needs it. Poor lady, she will find someone who loves her and her baby and he will be miserable some day... karma its a b*tch!

Kel that sounds just like the place my dh and I stayed at on our honeymoon and our 1 year anniversary, a little brick cottage with no tv and the owners are from Sweden and are chefs so they make an amazing swiss breakfast and also has a private hot tub!
That has been our deemed tradition every year to go back and enjoy the no tv time :)

I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Smile4me

so quiet today....


----------



## kcw81

HI everyone! Well my flight leaves tomorrow at 6am to go see mi hermana and I am half-packed. I am excited yet nervous. I haven't seen her in almost two years now!

How is everyone? Any word from reeds? 

Ellen your poor friend! Hopefully things will sort of workout where she at least gets financial support from this guy, he sounds like he has money if he can pay for a hussy's flight all the time!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Blood test confirmed I am pregnant! I also did a digi this morning. Those words are lovely. :) I am nervous and so scared. I am waiting for the actual doc to call me back I just spoke to his nurse this morning. I am still taking the B6, baby aspirin and of course prenatal vitamin.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:happydance: Yay! So happy for you Reeds. Keeping everything crossed for you! Make sure you take it easy and look after yourself!! :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## Smile4me

*Thats awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:happydance::kiss::hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Yay congrats Reedsgirl!! So happy for you!! Do you want to post your details and I'll add yiu to the front page?? Congratulations to you and your OH xxxx :dance:

Casey- enjoy your trip honey- hope you have a wonderful time xxx


----------



## babyloulou

P.S Does 'mi hermana' mean my sister? X


----------



## Rudeollie

WOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Reeds! Great news xxx

I think that is cause to celebrate...........:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am so scared and nervous. Doc is repeating bloods on thursday and called me in progestrone. My level was 30 but I am only about 3+5.


----------



## babyloulou

It really is great!! I love seeing a Clomid oldie graduate to here (as in oldie because you were on the Clomid Club originally with us- and not because I'm calling you old! :rofl:)


----------



## Peach Blossom

progesterone level of 30 is great! Or is that your HCG level?


----------



## camishantel

I was 4 weeks and my HCG that day was 31 but is actually a little more than doubling so doc is very happy today level was 293 which is 4w6d so I am sure you will be fine praying for a sticky bean for you hun


----------



## Smile4me

I just got a reminder call from the dr about my appt tomorrow and I asked if they had my chromosome tests back and the nurse said let me check, so she puts me on hold for five min comes back and says Yes we have them and the Dr. will go over them with you tomorrow when you come in... UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry: Don't they understand being on pins and needles???? I wanna drink a bottle of wine ... hey I'll have one for all of you :) dh is working tonight so hmmmmm :haha:

Yay Reedsgirl and Cami!


----------



## babyloulou

Go on Smile- crack open that wine!! Enjoy it! Xx

congrats on the numbers Cami xx


----------



## Smile4me

what kind do you like daaaaaling?


----------



## Rudeollie

White and dry for me Verna please hehehehe xxx


----------



## kcw81

hey reeds congrats! please stick!! 

Lou, mi hermana is my sister. no hables espanol? you don't speak spanish? 

Vern I hope the test comes out okay, what will it tell you exactly?


----------



## Rudeollie

Verna Im sure the results will be ok hun xxx The receptionists at my docs ALWAYS do that to me and scare the sh*t outta me xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Huge congrats reeds!!! Praying for a sticky bean for you!

smile, have a huge glass of Moscato for me....oh, that sounds so good!!


----------



## babyloulou

White and dry for me too please Verna! A bottle not a glass! :lol:

Casey- no I don't speak Spanish- but have a half Spanish friend who talks to "mi hermana" on Facebook - I eventually realised what it meant! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

oh you ladies like the whites... love me a good glass of muscato that's for sure.
Riesling for Ellen and Lou
Muscato for Margaret
since dh is in the industry, I'll ask him to bring me a sampler :)


----------



## Smile4me

kcw81 said:


> hey reeds congrats! please stick!!
> 
> Lou, mi hermana is my sister. no hables espanol? you don't speak spanish?
> 
> Vern I hope the test comes out okay, what will it tell you exactly?

I don't know hun, I've never heard of it before? I guess if it is a chromosome issue thats a problem and if its not we can try again... I tried not to read too much about it, I didn't want to get freaked out until I got the results back but now I'm realllly wanting to look into it...:dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

I hope it all goes well Vern- I'm sure your results will be fine :hugs:

p.s: I also like a nice glass of red if that helps xx


----------



## Smile4me

LOL - yes I like a good Syra.... OK I'm trying to lose some of that 5 pounds i gained so One glass will have to do for tonight but I know me... one leads to two, and two leads to three and well you know the rest... just in time for dh to come home but no hanky panky tonite have to go to the doc tomorrow... she probably wouldn't be too happy...


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo that would not be pleasant for the doc when she asks to do an internal! :blush: :rofl:

AFM- I have awful pains in the sides of my stomach that have got steadily worse in the last couple of hours!! It's like a cross between ovulation pains and pulled muscles in the sides of my stomach!! I assume this is ligament pains! Owwwww!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls smile hope it all goes well hun xxx


----------



## kcw81

ouch that sounds awful lou! what the heck are ligament pains?


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not entirely sure it is 'round ligament pain' it's just all I could think of. It's where your ligaments stretch and seperate I think!


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, it's the stretching of your uterus and its ligaments.


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah and it hurts like a biiiiiiiiatch! I got my first case of it yesterday and its horrid!

Well bit the bullet and told my friend about the house. She totally understood and was great. xxx


----------



## kcw81

oh good ellen! I bet you feel a bit relieved having it out in the open with her. you can still visit her whenever you want right? you aren't moving that far?


----------



## kcw81

for those of you who this is your first preg, do you think you will have another, and how soon after your first?


----------



## babyloulou

Aww glad she was ok about it ellen- that must have made you feel so much better!!

Is it too early for me to be getting round ligament pains then? You're a month ahead of me Ellen!? Maybe it's something else?? :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Ollie I'm glad your friend understood :D 

Lou the ligament pains hurt so much! I've been getting them ages, I have to stand up really slowly otherwise if it gets me I double over it hurts so much!! 

KC that's great you're seeing your sister after so long - have a great time, I'm sure you've got so much to catch up on!

Reeds I'm so happy for you! I'm sure this one is a super sticky little bean :happydance: 

Smile please have a glass of really cold, dry white for me! I sooooo wanted one the other night :lol: 

Hey Tyson, Kel and anyone else I have missed :wave: 

AFM We saw the baby kick and moving around! I was in the bath and thought I did but OH said it was the water moving :dohh: so i had my tummy out the water, and it kicked twice and was wriggling around loads :happydance: the kicks are def getting stronger! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> for those of you who this is your first preg, do you think you will have another, and how soon after your first?

yep - depending on what position we're in financially and with work and house etc we'll prob just NTNP straight away! And actively TTC if we don't get preg within a year... 

But let's see how this one goes first!! 

You're just sticking to the one aren't you? 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I want a second, maybe a year or so after my first...the problem is convincing OH to have just one more as this one is his second and our next one would be his third. To me though, 3 is the magic number (for him, I'm happy with two of my own)!


----------



## kcw81

Suz, I thought I was going to stick to just one, especially since I will be 35 in october, that was my original plan. But now I am sort of wondering... being pregnant is really exciting and fun and I know once the baby is here the real work begins but I wonder if I might want to do it all over again! Guess I will wait and see after the baby is born, how hard it is to take care of him and how tired I am etc. IT would be so nice for the baby to have a pal. So you wouldn't mind if you got pregnant right away after baby is born? even before you have a chance to get your body back all the way and stuff?


----------



## kcw81

Tyson it should be easy to convince him about the 3rd, once you get pregnant he will just have to go along with it! haha.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes we will be going for another too- I think we might start TTCing after about a year, maybe 18 months. X


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL I asked him a little bit ago about the third and this time he said maybe...before it was No! But in all fairness, let's see how we get on with this one first and his son. He had a huge age gap (10 years & 16 years) between him and his younger brother and sister, but there as only a year and a half difference between me and my older brother and I enjoyed having someone there all the time and now that we're older we've gotten even closer.


----------



## SBB

Yeh me and my sister are 16 months apart and that was cool! We used to tell people we were twins! :haha: 

KC I thought you might change your mind! Just wap another one out quickly after the first and don't worry about your age!! 

I figure it may take a while to get preg again, we'll see how we feel after baby Jesus arrives and just take it from there I guess. But I think within a year. I'd like to pop them all (3 or 4 :haha:) by the time I'm 35 I guess. Maybe we'll just have 2 though. I honestly don't know.... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

My OH would love loads I think!! (although he may change his mind after some sleepless nights!) I know we can't wait too long as I am 31 now but i wouldn't want them too close together though :shrug: My perfect planning would be to have 3 years between them but unfortunately the infertility thing may still be a problem and mean I can't leave it that long to start trying again!?!


----------



## Rudeollie

AWWWWWWWWWW Suz, you just made my DH very happy that your OH saw bubs kick! Hes on bump watch now hahaha

Casey - I shall be having another asap after this one. The time this one took Im not taking any chances, not with it been both me and DH with problems hahaha!


----------



## SBB

Aw Ollie lay down flat when bubs is kicking I'm sure you'll see it too! OH hasn't felt it yet, he keeps trying but not yet (apart from the one time I cuddled him and bubs kicked his back, but not sure about that one now as it's got stronger and he can't feel it!) so it was cool he could actually see it! 

Yeh Lou it's hard cos if you wait 3 years then it takes ages again you may end up with a much bigger gap! I think it's just a case of seeing how you feel after this one... 

Smile whats the gaps with your girls? 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

suz I just got back from outside and read your post and laughed my assoff! Just WAP another one out real quick after this one hahaha! thats so neato about seeing your baby in your belly!!

Yeah you guys if it took a long time before to conceive you might want to just get started sooner than later! But you are right, I mean we are talking out of our butts right now because it might be so tiring and hard that another poopy diaper maker right away is out of the question!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile, they will have tested to see if there were any of the more serious causes of miscarriage indicated. Statistically (sorry to quote stats at you!) you are better off if there is no clear sign of what the problem was. Hope it all goes ok :hugs:

Lou... OUCH!!! I used to suffer with really bad ov pain and don't like the sound of what you've got!

SBB how cool your OH saw the kick!! Did you know that you can get a monitor that you wear round your bump and it sends an email or text to OH every time baby kicks!!

I've got a wierd pain going on in my left wrist... It's realy achy and my little finger is a bit numb... Is that carpel tunnel?

Anyone in the UK watching "who knows best - can't sleep kids?" really quite interesting!


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess I watched it. It was great but Im REALLY looking forward to next week and unempolyment!

Are you giddy for hubby coming home tomorrow????

Hmmmm it could be carpel tunnel, does it feel weak?? BEst get to the docs tomorrow and get it checked to be on the safe side hun xx


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> suz I just got back from outside and read your post and laughed my assoff! Just WAP another one out real quick after this one hahaha! thats so neato about seeing your baby in your belly!!

He he :haha: 

Peach I didn't know about that monitor! That's pretty cool! 

I'm not watching that... OH is watching Road Wars! I'm not really paying attention... 

Sorry I don't even know what carpel tunnel is?! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! Suz - I LUUUUUUUUUUUURVE road wars hahahah Baby is obssessed with it for some reason. I couldnt ever stand it before I got preggers and now I love it! Hahahaha

Carpel tunnel is what my friend got AFTER her baby. Cos the MW didnt pick up on her having high blood pressure until the very last month of pregnancy! It can be easily sorted at this stage so long as its correctly diagniosed. NOrmally some (not very sexy) wrist supports. Otherwise you could end up as my friend has and have 12 weeks off sick from a op on the veins in your wrists! xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Very excited about OH coming back tomorrow... Was pondering pulling a sicky so I could be here when he gets back!!

Will go see Dr later this week to double check about the carpel tunnel. Hope it's not as that would be very boring!!


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Was pondering pulling a sicky so I could be here when he gets back!!

Do it!!! :sick:

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah definately Jess! Sicky Sicky! Sicky sicky! Hahaha xxx

Bad influences....US?!?!!??! NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx

Right I am watchign the end of RW then off to bed, speak to you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I vote for the sicky too!! Just remember when yiu back to work not to mention he got home that day! :thumbup: 

I LOVE Road Wars too- and all programs like that! Traffic Cops, etc... Love them! OH hates them though and moans the whole time they are on!! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Lol Lou are you _sure _he's not gay :haha: 

Night Ollie 

x x x


----------



## NurseKel

Hi to all my girlies today! Hope all is well. I have as usual read through all the pages and don't remember a damn thing! LOL 
Ellen, your neighbor is what I would call a douchebag. I am glad you got the talk with her out of the way so you won't be stressed about it anymore.
Verna, I am not a fan of wine at all but I haveou beendying for a pina colada! I love them and considering the temp with heat index is close to 107 degrees....I NEED one NOW!!!
Reeds, I am so happy for you and so far things are sounded great for you and a sticky bubs.
Suz, you crack me up! Love it! 
Tyson, your mastiff sounds like my dane. She is sneaky when she wants to be.
Hi Peach! Good to see ya.
As for me, I am so tired and all my patients keep asking me when I'm gonna give it up. LOL I think it's the look of exhaustion combined with me started to waddle that makes them wonder when I am going on leave. I just keep telling them not until I just can't go anymore. I think I'm going to start telling them to not worry that amniotic fluid doesn't stain. That way when my water breaks on one of their floors they won't panic! LMAO!


----------



## SBB

Lol I hope your waters don't break on one of their floors :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Lol Lou are you _sure _he's not gay :haha:
> 
> Night Ollie
> 
> x x x

:rofl: Well people do seem to tell me all the time how lovely he is and stuff! But I never notice it- I'm just used to it- we first went out when we were 15. He's sensitive, very caring and very loving! If that makes him gay then bring it on!! :thumbup: But he's not "macho" about things at all- couldn't care less about being laddish! Apart from when it comes to football- which unfortunately he loves with a passion! :shrug: He thinks it's really funny that you think he's gay on here! Says it must be my fault for talking shit about him! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

PS: although he is downstairs playing Red Dead Redemption on the PS3 as we speak so slightly 'laddish' tonight! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Aw he sounds so lovely! My OH is a bit like that, he's not laddish at all - luckily not even into football! And he only plays his PS3 about once a month! And he has a crush on johnny depp.... Hmmm... Maybe I should be wondering if he's a bit gay :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

My OH hasn't played for ages but he's been playing with James this week (my nephew) and it's obviously given him a taste for it again! :lol:

He is lovely! It took me too many years to realise lovely was what I needed and I did the "leaving him for a bad boy" thing a few times in our teens and very early 20s! I'm definitely keeping a firm hold this time though!! :thumbup: 

Now if you had said your OH had a crush on any other man i would say you should be worried- but surely EVERYONE fancies Johnny Depp?? You'd have to be blind or not breathing not to fancy him! :lol:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I can't remember if I post my blood result here. My level was 30 which the doc said was good for 10dpo and by my lmp. He also gave me a prescription for Prometrium 200mg 2x a day. And repeat blood test for levels and progestrone on thursday. I am starting to get excited now. Still scared but excited.


----------



## kcw81

I hope everyone has a great rest of the week! 

Good luck to you vern on your test results, I am sure you are fine and this thing was a fluke!!:flower:

Reeds girl I hope to come back and see you added to the front page!

To all you guys on here, I will try to check in if I can in Miami but if not, talk to you in a week! Hugs to you all!:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Have a great time KC!! :hugs: 

Reeds your results are great - everything crossed you've got a sticky bean :D 

Lou I'm glad you got sensible and realised nice guys like your OH are so much better than bad boys! It's great to have a bit of fun when you're younger, but I can't imagine still being with one of my idiot exes now! Always arguing and wondering what was going to happen next! Especially with a baby we need someone reliable and loving and who is going to be a great dad :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Now if you had said your OH had a crush on any other man i would say you should be worried- but surely EVERYONE fancies Johnny Depp?? You'd have to be blind or not breathing not to fancy him! :lol:

:rofl: good point!!!

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

HAhaha Lou and Suz you had me chuckling over Johnny Depp this morning! I agree you would have to be blind to not love him! Think he's my most consistant crush since age 11, now thats not bad going is it!

Casey - Hope you have a fab time in Miami honey xxx

Im just about to hit the debenhams online sale to get kids pressies, ALL my littlies bdays are coming up just before baby so Im getting them clothes for bday then toys for xmas! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: morning ladies. 

Have a wonderful time KC :hugs:

Reeds I'm sending you lots of hcg doubling vibes! :hugs: 

My cat brought in a dead pigeon this morning... as I was eating breakfast... He looked so proud of himself I couldn't tell him off though... :blush: I'm going to be a walk over as a mum aren't I?! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! 

Good luck Reeds- hope you get a lovely high number! :hugs:

Jess- yuck, yuck, yuck!! :lol:

Have a lovely time Case xx

Ellen- "Louise runs off to look at Debenhams Online...."


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh dear Jess...........Thats not a good thing at brekkie! Hahaha

Lou - Ive just spent £100. Bought 2 tshirts for hubby, an arran aromatics gift set for my SIL, and clothes for ALL my kiddies. All the designers stuff too at half price! I am VERY pleased! Hahaha

And not a thing for the baby! LOL! DH was very impressed! x


----------



## babyloulou

I need to be stopped seriously!! I buy baby clothes everywhere I go! Spent another 70 quid on them yesterday! I have a massive basket of baby clothes now! All in white, cream and the odd bit of yellow! :lol: I'm gonna be worse when I know the sex!! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Im only being good cos Ive no room yet. Thats my plan for this afternoon, sorting out some cupboards to store baby stuff. My office looks like a mothercare warehouse! Hehehe

But first Im making Yorkshire Puds for my lunch hahahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oo yummy!! Can I come to yours for dinner?...


----------



## Rudeollie

Course you can!

Oh btw - Have we all got the latest mamas and papas catalogue?? With a free £5 gift card?? I cant decide what to get with it................Because we're doing an unthemed nursery I thought maybe one of the hodge podge pictures cos the colours are similar to what I will be choosing.


----------



## babyloulou

Oo no I haven't! I'll order one now!!

I've just booked our private gender scan for a week on Friday :dance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and order a silver cross one too cos you get a £5 voucher for them too! They do some very cute toys!

Ooooooooooooooooooh so we have 3 scans next week then?!??! MIne , Suz and yours now!!!!!!! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ok I'll order one of those too! 

Wow- it's gonna be an exciting scan week next week! You're staying on team yellow though aren't you? Are you going to be disappointed if you see the 'bits' by mistake on the scan?? 

I can't wait to see if your dodgy ticker starts moving now! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Caz - Not long til testing! Any signs yet???

Lol! Lou I know- WILL the dodgy ticker move? Stayed tuned! (If not Im changing it dont worry!) And yep Im still team yellow but DH and I discussed what if that happens and if it does then so be it. Im more concerned all is ok in there. Getting nearer to the scan day is frightening the pants of me!

DH's colleague had that happen to them tho, their baby turned round and went " Yarrrrrrrr thar be my willy mumm and daddy!" Hahaha Obv Dad was VERY proud! (arent boys exhibitionists hey?!) x


----------



## babyloulou

Well yeah that's what I was thinking! I can't imagine you looking at the screen for ten minutes or so while they check everything without 'catching a glimpse' if you know what I mean! :thumbup: 

I know what you mean about being scared! It's so scary because it's so long since we last saw the lovely little things! I'm sure it's normal to feel scared! Xx


----------



## caz & bob

ellen just a few cramps hun testing at the weekend xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Ive no doubt its normal. FX all is well xxx

Caz - Cant wait for you to test. I hope its your turn honey xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies, well I didn't crack open any wine, just watched Julie & Julia... weird movie but it made me want to buy some cook books :)
Kel - Pinia Coladas... LMAO everytime I hear that drink, I think of my SIL bachelorette Party ... we sang "If you like penis a lotta" .... instead of pinia colada... :haha:

Lou hun my husband is 6 foot 2 inches bald so everyone thinks hes scary looking..and he is also very sensitive and very lovely. My dh has no interest in any sport except hockey and he plays his XBox 360 maybe for an hour twice a week and not when I am home, he says he wants to spend time with me when we have our quiet time (aww) I think our hubbys would get along Great!

Ellen - How are you sweetie, sounds like you are spending loads of money on everyone but you ,,, I'm the same way darling.

Jess - I think I would have tossed my cookies with that one... :)

Keep up the baby shopping ladies, just make sure you get a lot of onsies, diapers, and bibs, burp clothes, and blankets, those are the most necessary with a newborn :)

:hi: Everyone else 

My uncle finished the bathroom floor tile yesterday, woo hoo exciting! We are going to pick out the cabinet and toilet today so the renovation should be done by the end of the week.... I went with a neutral grey on the walls for resale value. 

My dr's appointment is at 1:10 today and it is now 7:36am.


----------



## camishantel

Smile-hope your app goes well dear...


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Cami, how are you feeling?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thinking of you Smile. :hugs: Hope it's all ok. xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you hun :hugs:
How are you feeling? Are you still spotting sweeite?


----------



## camishantel

not too good the lat couple days... feel like I have a cold and have that feeling of needing to vomit but can't so wind up just gagging or dry heaving but it is reassurance everything is going good so I can take it... got bloodresults again yesterday and they went up 93 points more than double needed to be at least 180-200 and they were 293 so dr was very happy as am I ..... boobs still really only sore a couple times through the day and when I first wake up


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile4me said:


> Thank you hun :hugs:
> How are you feeling? Are you still spotting sweeite?

I'm ok. Didn't pull a sicky today, but wishing I had now! So bored at work!! :) Still got the pain in my wrist, hand and forearm... really hoping it's not carpel tunnel... that would be very dull!! Other than that though I'm feeling good... oh apart from sore legs from Pilates :rofl: I haven't had any spotting since I went on to the progesterone supplements at about 9 weeks. Everything is going ok right now! :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Brilliant news Cami :thumbup: x

Good Luck Caz!! I hope this is your month :hugs: xx

Verna- I hope everything goes well at the docs- let us know as soon as you are back :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Great news on your results cami :thumbup:

reeds, I have my fingers crossed that the Prometrium does the trick!

kcw, have a fun and safe trip to Miami! It's hot up here so I can only imagine what it's like in Miami.

:hi: anyone I missed!


----------



## Rudeollie

Verna hope your appointment goes ok honey xxx And yes I do just spend cash on 
everyone but myself hahaha Not much point when nothing nice fits you again yet lol!

Jess - Have you made a docs appointment yet girlie?? OH and is DH home???? Did we tempt you with a sicky??????? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

How long is everyone else planning on having off work? X


----------



## SBB

hey girls! 

Verna I really hope it all goes well at the doctors.. I'm sure it was just a freak thing and not an ongoing issue :hugs: 

Lou I hardly do any work anyway!!! But we are going to start a new online shop business before Xmas, which I will run from home. But I will get some help as I think it will be quite demanding. Means when bubs is here I can leave the day to day running to someone else but can be a bit involved. 

Peach I'm very disappointed you didn't do a sicky!! 

I bought loads of Topshop maternity stuff today :blush: spent £177 but I got 3 pairs of jeans so I have a choice to try on and will only keep one so I'll get £80 back. They arrive tomorrow which is my birthday :happydance: OH got me the iphone 4 which came today but I'm not allowed it til tomorrow! This is what I got: 

https://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/...ategory_rn=208537&productId=1646919&langId=-1

https://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/...ategory_rn=208537&productId=1743986&langId=-1

https://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/...ategory_rn=208537&productId=1833022&langId=-1 Love this! Check it out from the back! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Suz! You kept that one quiet! Is this our first clomid grad bday???????? Love the clothes, that top is lovely. It will look great on you skinny minnie!

Lou - Im taking the whole time I can, so the year. Might add some hols on too, not sure!

Oh yes - Just saw Jess, and Im disappointed too hahaha xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

3 months off for me..and I can't wait!!


----------



## SBB

No ollie lous birthday was a little while ago! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That jumper is gorgeous Suz- although I'm not slim enough for it! I bet it'll look lovely on your nice slim figure! Jealous!!! 

What will your online shop be selling? X


----------



## Smile4me

Ladies I'm back and the pathology report came back just fine, she didn't have the chromosome test yet but she said she will call in Clomid as soon as I get my first period! 100mg WOOOO HOOOO

Love the clothes Suzanne!


----------



## TySonNMe

Fantastic news smile!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Just checked dream's blog and also some good news for her! I'm looking forward to having more Clomid graduate buddies very soon!! :

Monday, August 2, 2010
Today was my 2 week post op. Things went well. The doctor said we can start trying again after my next natural period. We will be on baby aspirn and 50mg Clomid. I will also start follicle scans at 12 days past my first period. They will be able to tell us when to catch that(those) egg(s)! We will be on progesterone monitoring and HCG counts. I'm so excited!!! We will also be using Preseed and possibly softcups, if I can figure them out. That's just what we need for round 2! We are so excited. Pray we have a baby(s) next time! 
Posted by Chellie at 10:17 AM 0 comments


----------



## Smile4me

I know, I'm so hoping she and I get there together! She sent me a spa gift card in the mail... lovely lady, I sent her a care package with preseed and also got her a basket from Bath and Body :) Nothing like healing the soul with a little pampering for one another!:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww you girls are so lovely xxx I am pleased to hear she is healing as well as you Verna.

Ive got my friend round today and now, tonight with her little baby boy. His arse daddy has decided he doesnt NEED to see his son this weekend (1st access visit since they split!) SO he's off to see his fancy bit! 

EVERY time she feels a teeny bit strong that [email protected] does something like that! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I think the progestrone is already working. I took another test and its as dark as the control line at 12dpo. I am not sure how long I will have to be on it. Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## TySonNMe

reeds, I haven't been on it for that purpose (was on it to bring on AF before) but I believe it's until your first tri is over. If you are having some side effects, they usually subside with time as your body gets used to the drug.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Actually I feel really good on them. I have only been taking them since yesterday. I just didn't know. I am tired and killer heartburn but I am guessing that is good. I did another FRER this afternoon with almost clear wee and mine line is nice so I think must levels must be rising.


----------



## Rudeollie

That is wonderful news Reeds! Sounds like the meds are doing what we need hey! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have to admit I have put POAS to a whole new meaning. I used my last one and was about in tears and begged Tj to buy more tonight while we are out. I want to do another in the morning begore my next blood work. I am just a mess to be honest.


----------



## Smile4me

I texted my husband and told him we are going to start "Getten Jiggy Wit It":haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Reeds, I was on progesterone from week 9 to 12. After 12 weeks the level of progesterone needed by your body is too high to supplement. It worked for me and here I am week 14!! Have everything crossed for you lovely. Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile, so glad that everything has come back ok so far. Good luck with the chromosome tests. :hugs: oh and happy :sex:!! :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Verna (!) Now Ive got that bloody song in my head! Hahaha

Reeds, it is only natural to feel that way honey. But whats different this time is those magive meds. Like Jess said, lets get you to week 12 on them xxx


----------



## SBB

Verna I'm so happy everything has come back ok so far and you can get started soon! And same with onelil, you girls are so great to each other, I hope you'll both be here with bfps very soon :hugs: 

Reeds fab news, I can understand why you're stressing so much, I'm sure it's all going to be just fine with the supplements.... :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> What will your online shop be selling? X

Home stuff, accessories, wallpaper etc... Modern mainly and some retro stuff and maybe nursery stuff! When it's up I will send you all the link.... Want to make it really creative and different... 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Rudeollie said:


> Thanks Verna (!) Now Ive got that bloody song in my head! Hahaha
> 
> Reeds, it is only natural to feel that way honey. But whats different this time is those magive meds. Like Jess said, lets get you to week 12 on them xxx

:haha: Nah, Nah, Nah, Na Nah, Na :haha:

Thanks ladies, all will be good soon :happydance:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL!! Gettin' jiggy with it! LoL!

reeds, I never had a problem with them either, but I am hoping they do the trick for you! And don't feel bad about the POAS...I ran out of FRERs and started peeing on my leftover digi OPKs (they detect hCG too!)!!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls! I dreamed all night about the house we want to buy! I love it so much but it's never gonna happen :( 

It's my birthday :D 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy Birthday!!! Xx :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Happy Birthday Suz!! :flower: Xxx Hope you have a lovely, lovely day! How old are you today ? Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Happy birthday Suz! Happy birthday Suz! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!! Woop!

Cant WAIT to see your site btw - sounds reet up my street! (and could be perfecto timing for our house move FX!)

I know what you mean about dreaming about THE perfect house - I keep doing that but like you it will NEVER happen (unless I find that money tree as the house is 500k!)


----------



## SBB

Thanks girls :D I'm 29! 

Lol Ollie this house is £500k at least!! But our friends want to invest in it possibly with us but I think it will go way over! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww we share 29 for a month Suz! How nice xxx

Garrrrr is it an auction house Suz?? DH says I could NEVER go to a house auction cos I'd end up twichting (and bidding!) at all my dream house and we'd be in trouble hahaha

ANy plans for your bday then???


----------



## babyloulou

I can't wait for your shop either Suz! It's just in time for us moving too! (we were told yesterday we should be moving in 3 weeks) 

29!! I wish I had turned 29 last month instead of 31! :lol:


----------



## caz & bob

aw suz hun
 



Attached Files:







pastel_bday.gif
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SBB

Ah love it Caz thank you!! :hugs: 

Well I'm not sure when the shop will be up and running, I think it might take a while so could be 3 months realistically! 

That's great you'll be moving in 3 weeks lou :happydance: 

Ollie it's not auction, but it will be sealed bids :( 
The lady who lived there died, and it's not on the market yet but loads and loads of people already know about it and are going for it :( god knows what will happen when it goes on the market! 

I have bid at an auction before but it wasn't my dream house so I was sensible and stuck to my limit - didn't get it, but that turned out to be a good thing! 

I have won an amazing flat before through sealed bids with 37 other people bidding!! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Ladies

:cake:*Happy Birthday Suzanne!!! *:bunny::cake:
Um hun It's better than 36 for me next month:blush:


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy birthday SBB!

Mornin' girls!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Birthday SBB!!:)

Good morning. Well I am off for my second round of bloods today. Super nervous but I did test again yesterday and line was super dark already. But I am crampy today and AF is officially due tomorrow. I am still a worry wart but praying and trying to put it all in God's hands.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls! Reeds, I have everything crossed for you honey xxx Hope things go well xxx

Well Im just waiting on DH getting in from work, then the Estate Agents come round to take their shots of the house. I felt SO grown up when we moved in here but selling up and buying afresh is making me feel VERY VERY mature hahaha xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope your bloods are good Reeds. I hope that everything will be ok for you :hugs: 

I have another 2 and a half hours at work and nothing to do.... It's really doing my head in!! :hissy: OH got back last night :smug: really good to have him home, although I miss having the whole bed to myself ! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

good luck Reedsgirl!!!
oh Peach hun thats good dh came home and its better to share the bed :mrgreen:


----------



## SBB

Good luck reeds!! 

We're off for dinner in a bit with my mum and sister then we have to finish getting everything ready to go camping tomorrow. Starting to regret saying I'd go!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ooooh camping! LOVE IT! I just couldnt face it this summer with bump so good on you Suz! Have a lovely bday dinner wont you xxx

Verna - Just read a clomid post from you singing Mammals by the Bloodhound Gang! Hahaha LMAO - Took me back a few years when I spent time with the boys on their tour bus........................Ahhhhh to be a little wild child again hahaha xxx


----------



## Smile4me

I know I can't help it, I relate everything to music... I'm always singing something in my noggen or coming up with songs that rhyme with what subject we are talking about... LMAO! Yea I love the 80's hun... 80s ROCK!

There is no way I could go camping pregnant or not right now our heat indexes have been over 100 -110 farentheit YIKES its freaken HOT!


----------



## fluffyblue

Girls, hope you dont mind me nosying in. 

Had my booking in appointment today and the consultant has booked me in for extra growth scans because she said babies can tend to be smaller if they are conceived with the aid of Clomid.

This baby was my 5th round of Clomid - just wondered if any of you had been told the same thing.

Thanks H xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Fluffy! Ive never been told this nor heard it from any other clomid baby mumies!

Ive got my consultant on Monday for my 20 week scan so will she if she says anything. Ive been measuring bang on "natural" babies for all my other scans so ............

Congrats and welcome to the group btw x


----------



## TySonNMe

I haven't heard this either fluffy.


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Fluffy welcome!!

oh AF is coming ... oh dear God these pains are horrible! but yahooooeee!!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww Verna xxx Hope she comes swiftly and leaves the same way honey xxx Then we can get you back on that BD wagon cant we! Yay!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Smile4me

aww thanks hun I just called dh and told him I am cramping and he said "this will be the one and only time I say this" but YAY!! lol he knows how painful my monthlys are ... yes ma'am looks like the games will probably begin on the 14th :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Fluffy! :hi: I haven't heard anything about Clomid babies being small, but I guess anything is possible. Hope you're doing ok lovely. :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmmm its saying Im not logged in...........How odd is that!


----------



## Smile4me

Not logged in to what hun? I show you online?
I'm changing my status now ladies to TTC again.. I can't sit out August, no matter what I try to convince myself that I can and just relax... I can't do it :(


----------



## Rudeollie

It was saying I wasnt logged into the site! I was like, errrrr yeah I am!

Dont blame you Verna, I dont think any of us can! I know SO many that fell on during this month, when docs advise you not to bla bla bla..Well you know your own body and if it feels right then...Ah hemm............. Get jiggy wid it! Hahaha x


----------



## Smile4me

LOL you got that right sista!!!!
I'm so ready :) funny.. I just texted onelil and she also has AF knocking on her door today... lol


----------



## Rudeollie

Ohhhhh! You two are mega cycle buddies! Love it! x


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies.
I haven't heard anything to the effect of Clomid babies being smaller either but I guess you never know. I guess I'll find out in 8 more weeks (if not sooner....fingers crossed!)
Suz, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Hope you had a great day.
Verna, sorry about your AF cause mine are extremely painful as well but afterwards it is on girlfriend. Yipee!! You know you make me jealous when it comes to the BDing. I so miss that....lol.
Hope all you fabulous ladies are having a good day.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey there Kel. DId you see my news? BFP!!


----------



## NurseKel

I did honey! I sent you all my thoughts and prayers for a mega sticky bean and if I remember right I threatened to put duct tape on your uterus this time!!! LMAO
How did your appt today go?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. I must have missed that but if it will keep this bean I will let you!! Thank you for all the happy thoughts. I just did a follow up for bloods today and won't get the results til tomorrow. I will be calling as soon as they open. LOL I am a crazy woman right now. We need to invest in FRER I have taken 12 test and still have 2 more I can do. Even seeing the words pregnant on a digi still left me POAS. I love those lines and them getting darker. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck for your numbers Reeds- let us know as soon as you get them!! I'm sure this is the sticky one Reeds- yiu have been destined to join us since the early days on the Clomid Club! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Smile, have you seen this? Thought it might make you feel better about TTC again. :hugs: https://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK-News/Miscarriage-Dont-Delay-Trying-For-Another-Baby-Straight-After-Miscarriage-Doctors-Say-In-The-BMJ/Article/201008115678047?lpos=UK_News_First_Home_Article_Teaser_Region_7&lid=ARTICLE_15678047_Miscarriage:_Dont_Delay_Trying_For_Another_Baby_Straight_After_Miscarriage,_Doctors_Say_In_The_BMJ


----------



## Peach Blossom

yeah,. good luck with the blood test Reeds. Fingers crossed all is ok. xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls

Yeah Verna - see what did I tell you yesterday - get back on that jiggy BD'ng! And now even the docs agree with me Lol!

Hows everyone doing today??

Ive just got all my debenhams stuff I ordered the other day. Its all lovely. What good service too! Wow! x


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Pach hun, you made my day!!!!!!!!!!!
Ellen hun.....It's on like donky kong...
the problem today is, no sign of AF? no biggie though she'll be coming around the mountain when she comes .. Yeehaw... and I will be catching that train and riding it til the end  We went to my in laws last night to see dh relatives and it was so much fun! I just needed to spend some time with loved ones and laugh... I haven't talked to my wonderful sister since the day before my procedure, nor has she called me to see how I have been doing so I've made the decision to just move on :) 
*Hows everyone doing today? *


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi I hope I didnt worry anyone with what I said, I spoke to Prof Quenby my miscarriage consultant today about what the consultant at Ante-Natal said, she said there is sometimes a slight chance but its never been proved. So... all that worry for nothing. My bubs is measuring bang on as well. But at least one thing, I got growth scans from 28 weeks every two weeks till birth !!! some good can come out of it lol


----------



## Smile4me

5 miscarriages hun, how did you get through it? Oh you are an inspiration... I feel so selfish and sorry for myself with one... I am so proud of you and your dh for having the stregnth to get through it! Wow you impress me!


----------



## fluffyblue

Thanks hunni, to be honest I dont know how I got through it, I said to hubby the other day the past year feels like a complete blur (I lost 3 in one year) 

I cant remember much about last year since May 09 it just vanished think it was the cycle watching !!

I think after the 3rd MC we were gonna give up but it was only then when the testing started that we were given the help and I think this spurred us on to try again and although we lost another two I knew I would get there. I never got the chance with the ectopic so that to me was "it or me" 

Ive been surprisingly calm with this PG which amazes me but I cant wait for it all to be over lol.

Dont feel sorry or selfish at the end of the day you lost your baby and people should recognise that. Its completely natural to grieve xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

awww thanks sweetheart!
How long did it take for AF to show up after? I thought the witch was here yesterday but she showed up and left... damn biatch... :0)


----------



## camishantel

ok so today I am extreemly worried... I don't know why maybe becausemy boobs have not really gotten sore the only thing that hurts really is this big blue vein on my left breast... I know I will feel better tuesday after my scan as long as they see everything is going good... I know my numbers so far have been great and I haven't been having anymore spotting which should be a great thing and besides the twinges and sometimes cramp if I stand up to quickly eveything has been going good.. I am on progestrone this time which I guess could make things different and I do get nauseous a lot no ms yet but only a little over 5 weeks so not uncommon... just want to see and know everything is ok... AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile hon, it can vary as to how long :witch: takes to return. After my first mc, when I had the same procedure as you it took about 5 weeks. After the second and third mc AF came after about 4 weeks. I'm sure fluffy will agree that everyone is different though. It depends on how quickly your body gets back in to its rhythm... Perhaps you should get some bd action in until she shows just for practice ;) hehe

Fluffy you're so lucky getting fortnightly scans from 28 weeks! Wish I had that!! :hugs: are you on Heparin? Can't remember. 

Cami, try not to worry hon. :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

Smile after my d&c in november it took around 5 weeks or little longer for mine to come back I can check exact dates and let you know


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwwwwww where is casey when I need her hey??? Family guy news! Hahaha Seth Macfarlane is reasling an album! I am DEF going to get that, he has a fab voice and its all swing/ big band stuff = LOVE IT! Hahaha xxx

Smile I hope that witch turns up properly soon. But hey, if you gotta wait a few more days you can still have some practice hey hehehe

Cami - My boobs look like maps of the world hahaha Im covered in veins!

Hi Fluffy xxx Glad you are here honey xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hiya thanks for the welcome girls.

My AF showed up about 30 days after my D&C but I dont think I ovulated that cycle. After that they went back to 30 days which is my normal cycle. After 4th MC it was about 28 days and ectopic when HCG was nil, I had a slight bleed but had a proper AF 17 days later then they reverted back to 30 days !!

Yeah Peach on Clexane and hating it BUT I will carry on for babys sake.

I have just made my first purchase as well.... had a voucher for a 2.50 newborn pampers starter pack so got it.... I feel so brave....


----------



## babyloulou

Welcome Fluffy!! If any of you girls want to post your info then I will add you to the font page xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Ohh definately heres me

Name: Heather (Fluffyblue)
TTC: 24 months
Issue: Miscarriage (blood clotting issues) and irregular ovulation, short luteul phase
Tx: 6th Cycle of Clomid 50mg
EDD: 20 Jan 2011 
Sex confirmed: ?
Guess the sex:- Girl 

i presume thats right !!


----------



## babyloulou

That's brill Heather- I'll add you now xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls, we had our first Bradley method class last night. I'm getting excited...3 months till little man is here!!


----------



## babyloulou

What's the Bradley method Margaret?? I've never heard of that! 

Heather- I've just noticed our due dates are only 3 days apart!!! Are you getting a bump yet? X


----------



## camishantel

babyloulou I added my info awhile ago and have still not been added


----------



## babyloulou

Oh sorry Cami- I forgot you had posted that- I'll go back and look for it now :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

it's ok this thread moves pretty fast


----------



## fluffyblue

babyloulou said:


> What's the Bradley method Margaret?? I've never heard of that!
> 
> Heather- I've just noticed our due dates are only 3 days apart!!! Are you getting a bump yet? X

Yes I have finally gone into fat pants.

I have what I call a "bum bag" anyway due to my last C Section then a hernia op on the same scar line so it will take a while for bump to get past that but its certainly rounding. Also ive noticed my abdomen is larger than before people have definately commented on it now.

I also feel its more "rounded" than fat if that makes sense !!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes totally Fluffy- mine is the same. The bottom of my stomach is hard and started to push out! I've stopped wearing my jeans and have been putting leggings and long shirts on instead while I'm off work!

Cami- I've added your details now xx

I can't believe we haven't got a "pink" confirmed yet!! All these boys! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

Yes Cami, this thread moves very fast :)

I'm tellen ya ladies, we have to see some of those bump pictures soon!!

and thank you all for the PMA!


----------



## camishantel

NO BUMP PICS FOR ME... I look like I am 9 months gone already because of the bloat and the being 320lbs anyway.. scary I looked i the plus size bump pics yesterday and saw this lady could definitly tell she was preggers but OMG I thought she was having multiples and it is only one... scared mine might get that big then I won't be able to walk


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I think we are about due some new bump pics arent we? Must be a while since the last one???

Lou - Im sure we'll be getting a girl on the thread soon with you and SUz getting sexed next week! (And if its STILL all boys - I'll have the princess! heheheBUT I know Ive got a dinga a ling in here............)


----------



## camishantel

I did a bump pic just not posting it


----------



## babyloulou

Make sure you're still getting jiggy with it now too Smile even before AF makes it's appearance! If you ovulate naturally you could still ovulate this cycle without having AF first xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I was thinking boy for mine for ages but I am coming round to the thought of girl now instead! :lol: My OH has gone the opposite way and now thinks boy instead of girl!! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

babyloulou said:


> Make sure you're still getting jiggy with it now too Smile even before AF makes it's appearance! If you ovulate naturally you could still ovulate this cycle without having AF first xxx

:happydance::happydance:REALLY??? omg soooo much information on the net its hard to know what to do but the pains I'm having could be ovulation? I never thought about that.

Oh it is so on tonight! LOL!!!! :happydance:
Should I use the preseed or is that for when you are on clomid?

Ellen try the needle and string test :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Ill done one over the weekend (feeling brave lol)

I can definately tell bubs is moving up as (a) I can feel the hardness and (b) the doppler is very loud and always the same place at the mo.

All my predictors have pointed towards a girl, hubby is gutted he really wants a boy but I think as soon as he knows he will be over the moon anyway as he worships his daughter now xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Ummm what is that Verna?? Ive done the ring and thread test and I got girl off that.......

Hahaha Oh no Lou! How did that happen? Isnt that like a freaky friday thing, switching roles?? Hehehe 

YAY! Verna - Go get hubby and DO IT!


----------



## fluffyblue

Smile are u using opk's?


----------



## TySonNMe

The Bradley method is a natural childbirth training...they teach you relaxation and different positions and they also train your OH to help you by massage and just overall support. It's kind of like Le Mans class but different. It's a 12 week program, but I think it's going to be worth it!


----------



## Smile4me

I'm going to use an OPK when I get home... I never thought I would ovulate two weeks after but that could very well be what this is... 
I'm totallly going to get dh when he gets home from work! "Lets get it on....." lol

ellen the string and needle test is the same as the ring test ... a girl huh? Woooo you might be the first!


----------



## Rudeollie

Is anyone planning in using a tens machine?? I am after looooooads of my girlies receommended them. Its just (UK'ers) they are 20% off in Boots at the moment!

Verna - I will try the needle thing too, is it the same for circles and swings??


----------



## Smile4me

yes same thing....
Wooooo my ob called in my clomid so if this is ovulation I'm in good shape.

lou or anyone else, should I use preseed even though I'm not sure if I'm ovulating or should I just test with OPK's tonight?


----------



## Rudeollie

Verna yeah go for it. I use pressed as a lube on those "dry" days...........Cant do you any harm and only a good thing if its gets the swimmers swimming! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I agree with Ellen- use Preseed anyway I would say! It's a godsend! 

I'm not quite sure why we've swapped places Ellen! I guess it means neither of us actually mind that much what we have!! I think I am going to gt a TENS machine soon- my dodgy hip has started really aching the last couple of days so thinking it might help with that too!?!? :shrug:

Ive been shopping with my mum today and she has bought us a Moses basket and stand and a pramsuit- both from Mamas and Papas. It's these two... 

Check out the star on the bum part of the pramsuit- so cute!!! 
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-fur-star-pramsuit/s0005939/type-s/

Moses basket....
Oh- I can't find the Moses basket online! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

That pramsuit looks so cozy! I want one for myself!


----------



## babyloulou

That's exactly what my OH has been saying since i brought it home!! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

awww Lou that is fabulous and yes it looks amazingly cozy!!!
I'm so happy for you getting into the shopping thing... your almost 16 weeks that is AWESOME!


----------



## babyloulou

I know! I do feel like it's still too early to shop but I just can't stop myself so I'm just giving in to it now! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

I do not blame you, you get so consumed ... and rightfully so!
I still havent taken back all the diapers I bought and the other furniture.. I'm still going to need it so I'm not getting rid of it!!


----------



## babyloulou

That's the thoughts I had too Smile. I just thought if the worst happens I'll just save everything! X

ooo i am sooooo hungry!! OH has gone to fetch a Vietamnese! Yum!! I'm having 'tofu hot&sour soup' and 'tofu with bamboo shoots and water chesnuts'!!


----------



## Smile4me

that sounds delightful but just replace the tofu with something else..hehe

yummy but ironic, I had my lunch but I always have a bag of fortune cookies near because they are delish and well less fattening than any other cookie so I open my fortune cookie and it says "Your Dearest Wish Will Come True" I taped it in my cubicle..hehe


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies. OH took a bump photo this morning and will post soon I promise. 

Came home early today as I had a Drs appt this afternoon. Sat with OH eating Ritz crackers and Maryland cookies whilst we watched a film... Perfect skive!!!

Fluffy how long are you on the Heparin? To 34 weeks? So cool how far you are now!! :hugs: not sure about the tens machine... In theory I should be calm and trance like in my hypno visualisation so shouldn't need any pain relief... Sceptical? No, not at all!! ;)

Loulou I love that you're doing so much shopping! I'm thinking of doing the course my hospital runs called "buying for baby"... OH is a bit dubious as it's run by a local department store... Hoping I might get some vouchers though!! :rofl: I'm making alot of clothes etc... I've gone a bit crochet happy too and have many blankets happening at the moment! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile I love that fortune cookie message!! Good sign! :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

I started knitting the other week Peach! Hadn't done it since I was little so i watched a you tube video! I knitted for about two nights and haven't since! I doubt THAT hat will ever materialise!! :rofl:


----------



## NurseKel

Geesh you chatty bunch, I get home from work and you ladies have just been yammering up a storm! LOL I read to catch up then forgot it all...hehehe.
Verna, very nice fortune. Mine and Dh's are always lame.
Lou, I am leaving it up to you to be the pink bump on here. 
Tyson, so jealous of the knitting and really wish I knew how but then I think to myself...when the heck would I find the time anyway?
Hi Peach, Suz, Reeds, Casey, Ellen and to our newest member Fluffy! Congrats on the 16 weeks already...wahoo!
Cami, I would not concern yourself with boobs hurting or not hurting. There are so many things that didn't ever occur during this pregnancy that other women have and 9 times out of 10 it doesn't mean anything. I just look at it as we can't even compare our own pregnancies much less compare to other peoples' most of the time so try not to worry so much. I know that is easier said than done often times.


----------



## NurseKel

Oh yeah Tyson, Just noticed you are almost down to under a 100 days to go! I loved that little milestone. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Kel :wave: How are you love? I'll try for the pink bump! :lol: Xx

Cami- my boobs have hardly hurt- my nipples are just starting to get slightly sore lately but had hardly anything at the beginning! My boobs hurt more on clomid than they have since my bfp xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Yep, two days away from double digits!! And I don't knit...I did a long time ago but never finished anything and have now forgotten.


----------



## babyloulou

I had too Margaret- and it was no where near as easy as I remembered!!


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Lou.

Actually I'm three days from double digits...but almost two! :D


----------



## camishantel

it's just weird last time my boobs really killed me.. I know every pregnancy is different even in the same person... I guess I kinda just want all the symptoms to try and ease my mind due to my losses...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies got my second results. My levels from yesterday at 3+6 were 222 up from 30 and my progestrone is 85 I am not sure what my progestrone level was on the first one. Its sticking!!:)


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay Reeds, that is super great news! So happy for you love xxx

Right watched clash of the titans - very disappointing. And now off to peeps cos we're away tomorrow and its an early start!

WIll check in with you all when Im back on Sunday! xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Wow Reeds! Absolutely fabulous numbers! I only had one HCG done and it was 99 but I think that was probably only a few DPO. My appt went well yesterday. I have had to increase my Ventolin dose to every 4-5 hours but at least I am having fewer contractions. Yea! It has been interesting this week as on my Sept Stars thread we have already had three babies born and another lady in labor now. It would seem all these so called Sept Stars are impatient little boogers! LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Reeds that is brilliant news! What good numbers! So excited for you!! Can I have your details for the front page now it's a sticky likkle bean!?

Kel- I am so glad that bubba is hanging on in there for you! I'd say you are in a pretty safe zone now honey- even if the little monkey does decide to come early! Xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and Ellen- see you Sunday honey xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Lou, I totally agree. At this point I am not too worried if he comes early. He has been growing right on target so size should be good. I am just so impatient this time and I just chalk it up to being pretty miserable for most of the pregnancy. Add to that wanting to meet this little bundle of joy! I have threatened to DH that I am getting a knitting needle and breaking my own water if he doesn't come soon enough! ROFL! I think I am beginning to scare my poor hubby.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Name:- Sandi (reedsgirl1138) 
TTC:- 14months
Issue:- unknown(think low progestrone)
Tx:- Prometrium, 500ng B6, 81mg of Baby apspirin
EDD:- April 15,2001
Sex confirmed:- ?
Guess the sex:- Both want a BOY


----------



## Smile4me

So happy for everyone!!!

Well ladies I have a negative OPK so I sure hope AF shows because I'm having AF cramps....
I did pick up my clomid on the way home.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! It's 1am I'm just going to sleep in our tent! It's fine camping so far but the toilets aren't great and I know I'll need to go in the night and there's no light!! We have a fab torch but it's not ideal! 

Reeds so glad you've finally got a sticky little bean in there! :happydance: 

Verna I hope AF shows Hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks sweetie, Enjoy your camping!!!:hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Suz, how awesome for you on the camping! I really wish I felt up to doing some outdoors things. My DH and I are normally camping, riding 4 wheelers and boating but all that is pretty much out for me...grrr! Have a great time honey!
Verna, here's wishing you AF. Now that is something we don't say on here too often. ROFL Go Clomid!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Have a lovely time Suz!! Insist OH accompanies you in the night! Pull the pregnancy card! :wink:

Smile- BD anyway just incase! WITH preseed of course! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Aw kel that's tough you can't do all that stuff you love, but it's not for long! I seriously didn't want to come we almost cancelled... These things seem like a good idea when you agree to them weeks in advance! 

Kel I'm glad you're not having so many contractions now - try your best to keep taking it easy :hugs: 

Night girls x x x


----------



## SBB

Lol Lou I am def making him go with me!!

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Lou hun, I think I may go ahead because I remember with my OPK's before ... I had a faint line so that could be the beginning of a rise.. I remember I was not getting anything at all so we''ll see in the next couple of days what happens 
I did go to Bath and Body and loaded up on some new scents... Midnight Pomegranite... :)

aw Lou camping does sound so enticing right now... I had a friend invite me for a float trip next weekend but I honestly don't know if I am aup to thaat right now... 

Enjoy Suz hun you need some rest! Btw I am addicted to veggie straws and Suz your avy looks just like em...
https://www.mediterraneansnackfoods.com/products/veggie-straws/
YUM 28 straws is one portion


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls done a wee this morning in a pot and realized i had no test so had to nip out to asda and tested bfn but according to ff i should of started af yesterday and still not here so if its still not here in the morning i will do another test xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Caz- hope you get a bfp! I've just looked at your chart and would say you ovulated on CD19- is that when you think it was? If so you are only 12dpo and it might just be a little early today for a line xx

How are the rest of us CCG girlies today? xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Afternoon ladies lots of fun goin on in here !

Well im having a rest as hubby busy upstairs building new drawers as our wardrobe collapsed this morning literally lol. It was funny but he becomes a real grump when he has to move furniture !!

Had a lovely fall out session with the ex-husband today as well, great way to motivate a weekend lol, as I havent been with him for 11 years I do wonder sometimes what the hell I saw in him !

Hope u all have a lovely rest of weekend, ohh and off to chippy now for chippy tea wahey xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I've just had yummy spicy pizza!! :pizza: Yum!


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies! Caz don't give up yet hun!!
spicy pizza yum lou, i'm so hungry but I'm down three of the 5 pounds so I'm just nibbling but dh is taking me to Crown Candy... its an old time soda shop dive yummy place that has old fashion milk shakes in the glass :)

oh Fluff sorry your dh gets frustrated,,, so does mine when it comes to home repairs... it is quite funny actuaLly


----------



## babyloulou

Mine starts repairs and never finishes them! :wacko: He ripped out the bathroom nearly 3 years ago and still hasn't finished it! :growlmad:

Ooo that milkshake place sounds lovely SMile! Wish I could come! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Lou that is exactly like my DH!! :) He stripped the paint off the out side windowsills last year and still hasn't re painted them!!

I just made blueberry muffins.... MMmmmm.... 

I went for a "fish pedicure" today. In Camden, London. You sit on the edge of a tank with lots of fish in it and you put your feet in and the fish all eat your dead skin off your feet. It felt soooo weird! It was like being tickled with hundreds of tiny little feathers. 

Caz... fingers crossed for you. :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

How bizarre Peach!! What type of fish are they? Do they do anything to your feet after the fish have nibbled? Or do you just dry and go? :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

oooo our husbands are the same ladies, thats why my uncle is over finishing our bathroom we have all been sharing one shower/bathroom for over 2 years and I have gone mad, I told dh we HAVE to get the bathroom done so my uncle is doing it for us :)

Peach that is weird hun....


----------



## Peach Blossom

Can't remember what fish the guy told us they were, but yeah you just dunk, they nibble, you dry and go! I'm sure there are places that extend the treatment and you get massaged and moisturised, but this place was a small stall in Camden with 2 tanks and 4 benches! My feet feel really soft though!! :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all peach that sound brill afm still no af and still bfn xxx


----------



## babyloulou

How long is your LP normally Caz? Is it 14 days? X

Morning everyone else! How is everyone today? X


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies bd'd last night woke up and did an OPK and it is very positive!!
I'll take a pic later, headed out to the movies with my daughters


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Smile!! Told you that you might ovulate!! Make sure you BD tonight too- with plenty of preseed! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> How long is your LP normally Caz? Is it 14 days? X
> 
> Morning everyone else! How is everyone today? X

ye hun i think so we will see what happens think that soya has mucked things up hun or its a bfp xxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

I'm so excited for you Caz!
I would have never thought about that Lou, thanks for giving me hope and it came true wooohoo!


----------



## Smile4me

Here it is....
 



Attached Files:







100_6945.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## camishantel

nice line Smile... keep up the :sex: and preseed...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WOOHOO for that lovely opk Smile. FX that you catch that egg!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caz good luck FX for your BFP soon hun


----------



## babyloulou

Lovely line Smile!! (think the date settings on your camera are a bit behind though! :rofl:)

Reeds- can I have your details for the front page? X

I've had a very 'pregnancy emotions' day today! Ranted at OH for most of the morning and then was in tears for most of the afternoon!! Couldn't even tell you now why though! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

:flower: awww sweetie, I'm sorry your emotions are running high, thats no fun!
yes my date settings are really off lol

I'm sending the girls to my SIL for three days, she wants to spend time with them before school starts.. so date night for the next three nights with dh and some hot fun! hehe

Lou I really hope you start feeling a lil better sweetie, just give dh a big hug and tell him you have an excuse :):hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

He's just carried on being his lovely self throughout it all Verna! Which just made me even madder! :lol:

ooo enjoy your "date nights" you mucky cow!! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

oooo yea that would make me mad too... gotta hate when dh is even kiel and you are a raging loon going on and on and on and they just sit there like... "do you feel better now"? hehe Our men are the best!

ooo enjoy your "date nights" you mucky cow!! :mamafy::haha::laugh2::rofl:

:sex::spermy:


----------



## babyloulou

Awww- that's the cutest smiley I've ever seen! :flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Lou I posted a few pages back but here is it again. :)

Name:- Sandi (reedsgirl1138) 
TTC:- 14months
Issue:- unknown(think low progestrone)
Tx:- Prometrium, 500ng B6, 81mg of Baby apspirin
EDD:- April 15,2001
Sex confirmed:- ?
Guess the sex:- Both want a BOY


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Girls I am frettying. My bbs are barely sore. They were really hurting this morning but now they barely are...did yours flucuatate like that early on?


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Reeds- think I missed that! I'll add you xx

As for the boobs yes that was normal for me Reeds- my boobs never hurt at all before my bfp (they had hurt every other clomid month) they starting hurting in week 6 for a couple of days, then stopped again, then didn't hurt again until week 12!! So I don't think you can just rely on one symptom like that honey xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am such a worrier. Can I post my last 2 test and you guys look at them for me?


----------



## babyloulou

Of course you can!! You're bound to worry after your losses honey but there is absolutely nothing to say this baby isn't a sticky one! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Lou

Top one is today and bottom was yesterday with afternoon wee that was clear. LOL cause I tinkle so much


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. And my ds had to pop in there.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou I also some of my issues was mc as well.


----------



## babyloulou

That top one is a brilliant line Hun! Look how much darker it is than yesterdays! Why are you worried about that test? That's about as dark as they go! :lol: 

P.s love the little smiler on the picture! Did he know he was posing with "wee sticks"! :lol:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thats my Dylan. He is 7 and yeah he wanted to be in there with "the new baby". He is so excited.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless him! Honest I would be perfectly happy with today's line Hun! Exactly what I got at about 4 weeks too xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Lou. I am trying so hard not to worry as I know its not good for the baby. I have been praying hard about it but every once in a while it kicks in.


----------



## babyloulou

I know what you mean- and the beginning couple of weeks seem to go so slow once yiu have your bfp- but like I said there is no reason this won't be a sticky bean! None at all! Try not to worry too much xxxx

right I'm off to bed- it's 1:25 am here and I have to be up for the dentist in the morning. Night girls xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NIght Lou and thanks again for all the PMA and support. I so needed it. :)


----------



## NurseKel

Reeds, I know it is so hard for you to relax and with very good reason. I can't assure you that everything will be fine as none of us know that but I can tell you without a doubt that we are all here for you and love you! Those lines look fabulous and make me want to pee on a stick...hehehe. I love the April sweetpeas logo! Totally adorable!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hello my lovely girls! Hope we are all well, quiet on here this weekend. I only had 2 pages to catch up on! 

Well done Verna on the opk! Looking goooooooooood!

Lou - Try not to have too much fun at the dentist hahaha

Reeds - If PMA can keep this bean sticky then all bases are covered from us on here honey xxx

Right AFM - Its my scan in less than an hour and I am petrified. Ive grown quite fond of this little munchkin and really really really hope its doing ok in there.........FX xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Reeds :hugs: I know its so so tough and because of history you start to analyse things so much more. Stay strong and keep up the PMA. We're all rooting for you!

Caz, I hope you do get your :bfp: Sending you lots of :dust: 

Smile hon, great opk! Go get those :spermy:!! :haha:

Ellen, hope your scan goes well. :hugs: xx

I went to see Karate Kid last night with my 2 little sisters (11 year olds, 2 of the triplets!) It was really quite enjoyable, but then again I can normally watch any old tut!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Im back and all was ok, 4 heart chambers, a bladder, a tummy (big pot bellied one btw!) fundle placenta.

Bug fat chunky legs, and had what looked like boy bits but was in fact the cord hahaha So we are still team yellow!

Will post pics for you soon!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, 

Ollie so excited to see your scan!! I really wanted to know but glad you're still on team yellow!

Reeds I know it's hard not to worry... But I'm sure everything is fine. Try to stop peeing on sticks! It won't change the outcome, and might just worry you more, those tests aren't exact and use slightly different amounts of dye, so you might get a slighty lighter result then panic...
Your levels so far are great, I know it's hard to relax especially with your history :hugs: 

Verna hope you've been :sex: after that opk! 

Hey to everyone else :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rudeollie said:


> Im back and all was ok, 4 heart chambers, a bladder, a tummy (big pot bellied one btw!) fundle placenta.
> 
> Bug fat chunky legs, and had what looked like boy bits but was in fact the cord hahaha So we are still team yellow!
> 
> Will post pics for you soon!

so glad it went well hon. Look forward to seeing the pics!!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! 

So glad your scan went well Ellen- get a piccy up so we can see!!! I honestly thought you would end up seeing the "bits" by mistake! :lol: I'm glad you didn't though and managed to stay on Team Yellow xxx

Suz- how were your late night "wee trips" in the end?? X

AFM- dentist was fine. Referred me to the hygienist for a quick clean next week- but apart from that he couldn't believe I hadn't been to the dentist for 15 years! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! That's quite impressive Loulou... 15 years!! Do we get hygienist for free with our exemption card?

I forgot to tell you all that I posted a bump picture on my journal... Not the most flattering angle... :)


----------



## SBB

Ooh peach will check out your bump! Post it here too :D 

Lou the facilities were very basic, and lots of spiders at night in the toilets! So made OH come with me and watch for spiders while I pee'd!! Didn't have to go in the middle of the night thank god! 

I really need to go to the dentist, it hasn't quite been 15 years but at least 3! You're so lucky it's all fine... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Put the bump pic in here too so we can all see Peach!! 

No you have to pay for the hygienist as it considered "private treatment" pah!! But it is only £30 for the appointment and clean xx


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- :lol: :lol: at OH having to 'watch' for spiders while you peed!! :lol: I am just picturing you hovering over the toilet and refusing to sit down! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Jess I went on your journal but it doesn't seem to be yours?! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well still no af so going to go out in a bit and get some tests and test later xxxxxx


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Suz- :lol: :lol: at OH having to 'watch' for spiders while you peed!! :lol: I am just picturing you hovering over the toilet and refusing to sit down! :rofl:

Lol that's exactly what it was like!!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Anyone know what FAC means on your scan notes??? Whatever it means, mine's saying 22 weeks??????????????????????????:shrug:

Hahahaha Suz, I would have been exactly the same as you with the spiders and DH! I often have spider dreams where I get out of bed screaming and beating spiders off me :blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Caz - FX for a bfp honey xxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I don't know Ellen!?! Time left maybe?? Would that fit with you?


----------



## laura6914

well hello girls, 

I havent been on in such a long time. I have moved 300 miles away from where i was and things are all up in the air still but as OH is at work and im stuck in the house i thought i would pop on quickly. 

How are we all?

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

af has just landed girls xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Laura!! I was saying the other day that we hadn't seen you for ages! We've had reedsgirl join us since yiu were last on (can you remember her fromthe clomid club?) she got her bfp :dance: Glad to see you're ok! That ticker is amazing! It long now hey!?! How big is your bump? 

Ellen- I've googled it and FAC means "fetal abdominal circumference" and apparently is a way that they tell what the birth weight of the baby is going to be!?! Although it talks about it mainly in cm there are a few yhat mention it in weeks and say that is what the baby is showing as at the moment- so I assume it means the FAC of your baby is average for a 22 week fetus meaning he/she is measuring a couple of weeks ahead????? Not sure though??.....


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Jess I went on your journal but it doesn't seem to be yours?!
> 
> X x x

Well how embarrassing... :blush: Something went wrong with the code!! All changed now. :) xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry Caz :hugs: :hugs: Fingers crossed for you next cycle.


----------



## laura6914

hey Lou, yeah i remember her. Ah that is fantastic news. 

reeds Girl: congratulations hunny. :happydance:

Yeah Lou im huge. Still in my size 10 skinny jeans but just have a huge bump. Havent put weight on anywhere else really concidering i have put on 2 stone. :blush:
How about you chick? Do you have a nice bump now. Ill get some pictures later to oout up. Only 8 weeks and 3 days to go until my due date. :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

WOw that's an impressive little bump Peach!! Perfectly shaped and eveything already!!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww yes do Laura! I'd love to see how much it has grown since the last one i posted on here for ya! I might take one later too- you're all inspiring me!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks... feeling huge! So desperate to just be me with bump rather than to pork up all over! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

There's nothing on you except "bump" Peach! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

And a rather unsightly roll of flab on my back... but OH says its just the way I'm standing.. bless him! 

Laura, can't believe you're still in size 10 skinny jeans with only 8 weeks left!! Look forward to seeing a bump pic! :)


----------



## laura6914

babyloulou said:


> Aww yes do Laura! I'd love to see how much it has grown since the last one i posted on here for ya! I might take one later too- you're all inspiring me!

Iwill definitly do it later. Looking after my 5 yr old nephew at the minute so dont want to get the camera out else ill never get it back off him :haha:
So is all going well with you and baby bump? I cant believe how quick time is going.


----------



## laura6914

thanks peach. I have tried to get onto you journal to see your bump pic but i cant seem to find it. :shrug: x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'll post it up here too this afternoon. xx


----------



## babyloulou

Where's your scan piccy Ellen? I'm dying to see it!!! Come on!! Did you see my post earlier about having googled the FAC thingy? It's busy on here today it might have got swallowed into the last few pages!


----------



## Rudeollie

HAhaha Thanks Lou - I just spotted it there - Had to go show the MIL the pics. Hmmmm so my baby has a big round tum then - Thats from its dad side of the family hahaha

I'd love it to be coming early but how naughty it was in there today for its pccies does not bode well hahaha Thanks for finding out for me tho!

Laura - Good to see you honey, and as if the scan wasnt enouhg to go on it looks like you and carrying the way boys are said to be. All bump and no chubbily bits all over! Glad you are doing ok!

Caz - Sorry AF came hun xxx FX for next cycle my love xxx

Lou - Pics soon. DH is STILL working on the pc grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr x


----------



## babyloulou

Have I missed laura's next bump pic somehow??? Or did you mean Peach's Ellen? X


----------



## sonyabazonya

I think I actualy might be joining this thread soon!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god Sonya!! Did you test yesterday like you said?? Did you get a line? I've been waiting for your PM!! I can't tell you how much I want you on this thread! :dance:


----------



## sonyabazonya

I tested yesterday and it was neg, but I will test again tomorrow! I am 16/17 dpo and still no af which never happens to me. Been feeling like AF is about to start for a week already but nothing. Fingers x'd I will let you know tomorrow!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I really hope it's it Sonya!! Really, really do! Fingers crossed! :flower:


----------



## sonyabazonya

Thanks hun me too!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good Morning ladies. 

Caz so sorry the witch got you.

Peach your bump is so cute!! And I agree with your dh just the way your standing.:)

Ruedeollie where is that scan pic?? Can't wait to see it. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely morning. Asfm I am still a little concerned but I am sure that once I get my next blood test I will feel better. Thank you so much for all your support.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: Sonya. Fingers crossed for you. :dust:


----------



## Smile4me

Morning Ladies :flower:

Oh no caz hun I'm soo sorry :( BOOOOO!!!! :growlmad:

Ellen let's see that pic sweets! :shrug:

Sonya- Really? :happydance: OMG hun that is awesome!! What kind of tests are you doing?

Lou fab news about the dentist... lucky duck! :toothpick:

Laura - seriously size 10 skinny jeans ... as Lou would say "Mucky Cow" LOL :mamafy:

Peach - I wanna see your pic and I can't find it :shrug:

Reedsgirl - Try not to worry sweetie, stop being a pos addict, just clear your mind hun.... just make sure your doc is taking care of you and the rest is out of your control hun, enjoy the pregnancy ...:friends::

Suzanne- EEEEk spiders.. I can totally picture the lookout and the rush to get out of the bathroom :loo:

Nursekel - How are ya hun?
Casey - Where are you?
Cami- How are you feeling?
Anyone I may have missed in my early morning without coffee- HI and I hope everyone is doing GREAT!

AFM - Another wonderful night of bding and another positive OPK a little fainter than yesterday though


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Smile! :hi:


----------



## sonyabazonya

They are called Gold Stick, they are supposed to detect pregnancy 10 days past conception but I dont know what the HCG Levels are on them. I was thinking about calling their helpline lol


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok, here it is... my bump. https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_0882.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

sonyabazonya said:


> They are called Gold Stick, they are supposed to detect pregnancy 10 days past conception but I dont know what the HCG Levels are on them. I was thinking about calling their helpline lol

Are you in the UK? I did a whole load of research on this last year and FRER are the most sensitive. You can also get some early tests from zoombaby.com that detect 25MIU, but I found FRER worked better than them. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Peach Blossom said:


> Ok, here it is... my bump. https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_0882.jpg

??? I dont see anything hun?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Can you not see the photo? I can see it... Can anyone else... how very odd... can you see other people's photos? Am I hallucinating? :loopy: :rofl:


----------



## camishantel

Morning all

Caz sorry hun about AF...
so I just read everything twiceand I tihnk pregnancy brain has the better of me today as I can not remember a whole lot.. 
Peach nice bump hun
Smile... hope you catch it babes.. we still need to get together
AFM- did not sleep well at all... I ate pizza for dinner and then had heartburn so bad that my back and chest and stomach were all so painful I couldn't even get comfortable ... finally got rid of a litle of the gas and was able to go to sleep and feel better this morning but will not be eating pizza again... next thing to add to my list of things that do not go well with my pregnant belly... lol


----------



## sonyabazonya

No im not from the UK, Im going to pick up some sensative ones today hopefully better results tomorrow :) 

Your bump is absolutely beautiful, did you just start showing?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think I've been showing since before I got pregnant! :rofl: It turned in to a proper baby bump in the last few weeks though. 

Hope the extra sensitive tests give you the answer you're looking for! :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

caz, so sorry the witch got you :hugs:
cami, I saw you in the biracial babies forum...I lurk on there too sometimes but post rarely...we'll be having a mixed baby too.
AFM, double digits today! Woohoo!
:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## Smile4me

Yikes I knew I forgot someone..
Tyson hun how are you feeling?


----------



## Rudeollie

Here we are girls! Sorry for delay. Silly hubby! xxx


----------



## Smile4me

*oh its Lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## babyloulou

Awww what a beautiful little thing!! Looks so much more robust and healthy than early scans! Did your OH go with you? X

AFM- I have just fallen out with OH and ended up in tears AGAIN!! These emotions are just crazy! I've sent him back to work looking all confused and hurt! :blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou Im the same over the past few days hun xxx Think maybe theres a full moon or something cos Im not normally this bad preggo or not!

Yep DH came with and I dont think he drew breathe for 40 mins until she started taking the photos hahaha Bless him, he was jabbering away before we went in too with nerves!

Peach - Your bump is lovely honey xxx

Oh and Lou - I meant Laura before (I was mentally pcituring that little size ten waist with a big baby belly! )


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lovely scan pics!! :) x


----------



## Smile4me

:friends:awww whats wrong Lou? :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rudeollie said:


> Lou Im the same over the past few days hun xxx Think maybe theres a full moon or something cos Im not normally this bad preggo or not!

It's a new moon tomorrow... we'll all be having crazy dreams too!


----------



## Rudeollie

See there you go Lou. Its that bloody moon affecting us! (rather oddly ANY natural periods Ive ever had (6!) Have all been around the moons patterns......And look - 20 weeks this month..........)


----------



## Smile4me

Just don't grow course long hair, fangs, and howl at the moon and I think all will be good:haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I'll just blame that moon then! :lol: I am feeling how I felt on Clomid (i suffered massively emotionally on Clomid) I keep waiting for this 'nice second trimester' to kick in that everyone tells me about- but so far I'm finding it worst than the 1st trimester! I could literally cry for 12 hours a day at the mo! Good job I'm not at work! :rofl: it just all feels so weird to me! I've never had PMT or depression or anything like that but for the last 10 months I've been a mess (Clomid and now pregnancy) :blush:

aww bless your OH Ellen! Mine is really excited about the gender scan on Friday! I think he might be taking me away this weekend to Jersey too for baby shopping! Well that's if I haven't just pissed him off too much! :lol:


----------



## caz & bob

aw ellen love the pics and a specially the one were its rubing its eye awww xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Wow I just had a sleep and you've all been jabbering away for about 6 pages :rofl: hope I don't forget anyone!! 

Ollie - pics are amazing!! What a gorgeous little bub :cloud9: at my 'extra' scan the other day she did some measurements and the tummy circumference was ahead... We must be having chubby little babies!! :D 

Lou :hugs: it's hard when you feel so emotional.. I hope your OH understands it's just the hormones.. If not maybe buy him a pregnancy book like lad to dad or the blokes guide to pregnancy so he can understand a bit better. He is a sensitive guy though I'm sure he knows you're just emotional! 

Hi cami :wave: 

Smile glad you got some :sex: I hope you'll be getting a lovely bfp at the end of the cycle! 

Hey Tyson :wave: how are you? 

Laura great to see you! You're so far along now! Can't wait to see a bump piccy! I hope I'm still in my size 10s at 31 weeks! I had only put on 5lbs friday, but this morning it was up to 8?! I haven't even eaten much over the weekend! Think maybe it was the scales :dohh: 

Peach your bump is lovely! Think it's similar size to mine. People keep saying I'm really small for 20 weeks! 

Kel hope you're doing well and no more contractions... :hugs: 

Caz sorry af got you Hun :hugs: 

Casey hope you're having a great trip :D

Sonya hope you will be joining us!! 

Reeds hope you're feeling a bit more positive now... 

Ok did I miss anyone?! Sorry if I did! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Suz dont think you missed anyone but yes it has been busy!

Look at us with our fat little xmas puds hey? 

I said to DH, "That its now. No more baby seeing til the big day.........." He replied with " No. We get to see it in October when Im booking us a 4d scan!" Hahaha

Verna - I wont be growing hair.........My body hair hardly grows when preggers! Only have to shave my legs once a week now a day! Hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Really ollie you're going to get a 4d? Cool! Well you'll def see the goods then!! Make sure they know to hide them well! 

Lol you don't grow hair?! Wish that had happened to me! I hate shaving my legs! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Honestly Suz, I could prob get away with not shaving for 2 weeks and would only have designer stubble hahaha

ANd I will be making darn sure no goods are shown on the scan. I just really want a little video of it yawing and stuff.............I wasnt keen on them until Irecently as thought they gave too much away, face wise but my cousins wife had one and it was just unbeliveable!


----------



## SBB

That's cool, I'd def like a scan in between. Can't go 20 weeks without!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Can you imagine seeing bubs pull some of these faces from inside your tum?

https://www.babybond.com/scan-share.php


----------



## SBB

That would be amazing! But I do think they look a little alien like!! So think we'd just go for a 3d one if we have one... Might see your pics and change my mind though! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Loving the scan piccies!!


----------



## Rudeollie

I just love the one titled "Pooh!"


----------



## Smile4me

awww they are so cute and they have come so far along since my daughter 7 years ago... I can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Rudeollie said:


> I just love the one titled "Pooh!"

That was my favourite too! :rofl:

OH has just come back across the road from work to give me a cuddle and see if I was OK (after I was again completely unreasonable!) he told me he loved me and will always do everything he ever can to make me happy! That just made me cry even more! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, bless your OH Lou :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

:hugs: Lou... Hang in there sweetie!


----------



## caz & bob

aw lou big :hugs: hunnie xxxxx :flower: xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks girls! OH has come home, run me a bath and started me a Sunday (Monday) Dinner! Yorkshire Puddings and everything! Bless the man! :flower: 

What's everyone else up to this evening? X


----------



## Smile4me

:kiss: awww he is a gem hun!
Well tonights agenda...:sex: :haha:

My uncle is coming over tomorrow to finish up the bathroom, I painted yesterday and dh is going to help him... LOL hopefully he can learn some things... ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lovely scan pics!! So cute. Lou your man is a true gem!!:)

Asfm its my middle daughters 14th bday and I have a house full of teen age girls and we are gonna go swimming!! I talked them out of six flags since momma is preggo!!:)


----------



## SBB

Ah Lou he is so cute! Bless him... 

Think we might make Thai curry tonight... I literally got up at 10 or something, stayed up for an hour then went to bed til 4! I'm still tired... Long drive to Cornwall and staying up late has worn me out! 

Smile I hope your bathroom is done soon, love a new bathroom when it's all fresh and new!

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Suzanne hun we need to see some pics of the house ... before and after ;)
Are you finished with it yet?


----------



## SBB

I will post some smile I promise! Agent is coming to take pics tomorrow so I can post those... Will see if I can find some befores too... 

Pretty much finished - few little jobs to finish off but we're nearly there! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Yay thats fabulous, I forgot to do befores so I did durings ...ha!
I'll post mine as soon as everything is complete :) 

Oh you must be on :cloud9:


----------



## kcw81

hey everyone! I am just checking in real quick to say hi. it feels like it has been forever since I have been on here! I am still in miami visiting my sister. she lives i downtown miami and has a view of the bay and it is so nice here! she is on vacation so everyday we are just working out, laying at the pool or going to the beach and we and have gone out to eat ALOT. its so nice to see her as it had been 2 years and its super nice out here. I haven´t reall thought about my pregnancy much since I beenhere, I think its because I am not on baby and bump all day! 

well there are too many pages to look thru but I hope everyone is ok. any new milestones? anyone had new kicks or movements or symptoms? Vern are you ovulating already? have you had your period? if so that would be amazingly fast! well my bump hasnt popped out yet but if I wear tight shirts and dresses it looks like something is going on down there. my sis thinks its looking bumpy. well I miss yall and talk to you soon!


----------



## Smile4me

awww sweetie, I am so happy for you and your sis, I know you were really looking forward to it! aww so happy!!

Yea it is the strangest thing hun, It has only been three weeks and no AF but straight to ovulating...Neg on Saturday but Positive yesterday and today... I'm not complaining of the ovulation pains tho... just getting busy hehe

Post some pics of your vaca!!!


----------



## kcw81

hey vern, that is sooooo cool that you are oving already! I am really surprised and happy for you. definitely time to get buysy! we have been sort of slacking on the pic taking! I don´t know why, my sis is usually a picture fiend but I think she feels fat right now so is avoiding them! we got a couple so far though, I will post them when I get home. tonight we are going to see The Other Guys with will ferrell and then tomorrow I have to leave. boo hoo! I am scared to go home because something horrible happened while I was away, the bathroom on the main floor somehow flooded! My dh was at the dog park for 2 hours and the pipe burst or something and water basically flooded our house and ruined I the carpet and the floor and some walls and seeped through the floor to the bottom floor and onto that carpet too! what the hell? how bad of luck is that? to top it off, chompy our dog got sick and had the runs and had an accident on our carpet and kitchen and DH is all alone with all that mess! I guess it is going to take weeks to fix this, they have to rip out the floors and stuff. I feel bad for DH but glad I am not there when it happened because I would have been a stress case.


----------



## Smile4me

omg sweetie, what a nightmare your dh must be going through....we are going through the same thing :( its awful but I'm glad you were not there too so you can just relax and take it easy as long as you can well.. OK until tomorrow :) But your trip was meant to be!

The Other Guys, I wanna see it! We saw Despicable me,,, I loved it... 
I really can't wait until Due date comes out, it looks fabulous!

You soooo deserve the R&R hun..... Oh enjoy the sun, air, and quiet now :)

I am going to go home and wait for my new Cheri22 reading... yea yea i know I shouldnt have but yes I gave in and paid for a more extensive readin... LOL she is very sweet and supposed to be accurate so we will see what happens... i'm so not a fortunate teller type person but what the hell, it was only $25.

I know, I'm still taken a back by these ovulation pains, I seriously would have never thought but Lou once again saved the day by telling me I could be ovulating... :)
Have a safe trip back sweetie!


----------



## kcw81

thanks vern! I want to see despicable me too! talk to you soon!:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Yay hi casey! Glad you're having a great time! Sorry about the stupid leak :( 

Not much new here - I can see bubs kicking now!! But think I probably posted that before you went... OH def felt bubs kick too! Scan tomorrow so think there will be yet another clomid boy!!

We need a bump pic from you!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I will try to post a pic when I get home and you can fib and tell me it looks like a real bump! it is Great to hear from you suz. I am so excited to se bubs kick! I cannot wait to hear who you got in there!


----------



## caz & bob

sbb carnt wait to see the pics tomorrow hun xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Suzanne, you made me want curry just made a spicy potato curry... mmmmm


----------



## sonyabazonya

Good morning ladies, tested bfn last night and this morning. Im going to put in a call to my dr and see what he makes of it all, looks like the best thing to do is blood test.


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz - Good luck for the scan honey! Cant wait to see Jesus! hehehe

Sonya - Im keeping everything crossed its a shy beany in there, and a blood test shows it! xxx

Morning to everyone else! Ive got a blinking throat infection. I am not amused as theres naff all you can have when preggers................XXX


----------



## SBB

Oh no ollie :( hope you feel better... 

Leaving in an hour for my scan!!!!

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeee Im so excited to hear about it Suz!


----------



## SBB

Sonya I hope ita a shy beanie too and bloods give you a nice bfp! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck with the scan! Look forward to seeing the pics! xx


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- good luck with the scan! Can't wait to see the piccys and see if we've got a Clomid girl yet!?! X 

Ellen- sorry you're poorly babe! :hugs: You can have paracetamol- might ease it a bit xx

Sonya- I really, really hope it's just a shy bean! let us know as soon as you can xx

Good Morning everyone else! :hi:

AFM- I'm off to the hairdressers in a minute for a cut and highlights!! 4 hours of sitting coming up! :lol: My hair needs doing do much though- I've put it off until now and have a dark brown stripe on the top of my head! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahhahaha Lou! Good luck sitting still for 4 hours with baby makes you pee a lot in there hahaha! Have a nice time tho, and get pampered!

Ive been on paracetamol for 2 days and its not touching it. Only ice cold water is doing anything, oh and food hahahaha That makes me feel better xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I recommend freezing orange juice or apple juice into icelollies! Yum! They should ease your throat! X

Ive just heard sad news! OHs SIL has just phoned to say that their 3 year old little girl has just opened their gates this morning and one of their two Jack Russels got out onto the road and was knocked over! They've had to bury him in the garden! :cry: RIP Max :cry:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Lou! That is such sad news! The poor kiddies! Oh and not to mention the other doggy too! :cry:


----------



## SBB

Poor doggy :cry: 

Scan was all fine - guess what?!?! 

X x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

ooooo what is it???


----------



## babyloulou

Another boy??????


----------



## Rudeollie

gIRL


----------



## SBB

Yep!!! We saw a willy!! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I meant to say FIRST girl!!!!!!!! But was a bit too giddy hahahaha


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh so it really is Jesus! Hahahaha

Congrats Suz, lovely! But seriously HOW MANY BOYS!!!!!!!!! Hahahaha x


----------



## SBB

I can't believe there's not a single girl!! 

Agent coming later to take photos so hve to tidy house now but will post pic later 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Unbelievable!!! I can't believe this boy epidemic! Congrats though Suz!! I'll change the front page when I get home xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Awww congrats on the little pecker!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Its madness isnt it? Do you think we are the first ones to realise that woman are going to be extinct from this generation of babies hahaha

So Suz - Any idea on baby's name? x


----------



## fluffyblue

I hope mine is a girl...

I have decided to have my Csection, I have been advised now by two consultants that its for the best so have opted for it, OH aint to keen cus it means he gotta be by himself with Laura (my daughter) for longer !!

I also want to get the 10th January for it, I know its 3 days earlier than the 39th week but its my Birthday !!


----------



## SBB

sonyabazonya said:


> Awww congrats on the little pecker!!!

:rofl: 

Seriously every announcement in 2nd tri at the moment is boy!! Where are all the girls?! 

We like Sam... Although it's my sisters name too... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Fluffy are you finding out the sex?

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I like Sam Suz........... Would it pose much of an issue with your sis been called it??

How old is your daughter Fluffy? x


----------



## SBB

No I think it would be nice to have the same name!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I can't wait to find out the sex on Friday! SURELY mine must be a girl now! Otherwise I think we were all fed an experimental 'boy' version of Clomid! :rofl: We have both our names sorted too- boy or girl! :winkwink:

I'm sat here under the ultraviolet thingymijig at the hairdressers talking to you all! The magazines they have this time are crap! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha awww Lou at least you can still check in with us lot while you are getting ultravioleted hahaha

Are you going to reveal your names Lou?


----------



## babyloulou

Ella for a girl and Ben (Benjamin) for a boy x


----------



## Rudeollie

Lovely! Of course I like Ella........Not too far from a truly GREAT name hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

:lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Uh oh I spot lots of USA'er coming on aaaaaaaaaaaaany minute now hahahaha

DH honestly would want us to call a girl after me, because he loves the film Alien so much! Sigourney Weavers character plays Ellen Ripley............He loves her hahaha x


----------



## Smile4me

OMG so much news!

Suz - Fab news ... lil Jesus is confirmed!!:happydance:

Lou- I'm so sorry about the dog :( Poor kids! :cry:
I'm glad you are getting your hair done, that will help your moods hun ..keep talking to us instead of the blue hairs under the dryers.. :haha:

Ellen - I hope you feel better soon love!:hugs:

Fluffy - Are you sure you are having a girl?:shrug:

Oh Sonya, I'm on pins and needles.....

AFM had a negative OPK last night so I assume we dtd on the proper days :)
I got my reading from Cheri22 back and she is linking a BOY still and August so ... we shall see......... that would mean her May prediction is still correct that would be the birth month... hehe I know its all for fun but lets face it with my "Girl" track record... we need a boy! lol As long as i have a successful pregnancy it doesnt matter to me! :flower:

I hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## TySonNMe

SBB, welcome to team blue!! Wow, so many boys!!

That's so sad about the dog Lou. One of my neighbors had a similar thing happen...they had to Jack Russells, one got loose and ran out to the street and got hit by a car and sadly died :(


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Tyson how are you hun?


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls

SBB - Yes I am going to find out the sex - I cant wait...

Rudeollie - she is 9 hun, she will be 10 next February

Babyloulou - I have a Ben he is 17 now !!

Smile - No im not completely sure but all the gender predictors etc have pointed towards a girl plus we did the gender predictors for our existing two and they were bang on !!

My sis in law has 3 boys so I think its hubbys turn for girls - he desperately wants a boy as Ben is from my first marriage so technically he only has Laura as his own...


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey smile, I'm great! Sooo hoping you caught that eggy this month!


----------



## Smile4me

:witch: is here.....
Well maybe later this month that will happen.. started spotting today and AF cramps UGH but thats good news.. I can start the clomid now :) Don't worry ladies I am soooo not upset, I'm happy that everything is going the way it should the ovulation test must have been a surge before AF? either way I am just happy we can procede and move on... and no questions this will be the month, I just have a feeling. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, I have a theory about all the boys. I read that "male" sperm aren't as strong as "female" sperm. They die sooner that the "girl" sperm and aren't as strong swimmers. As we all were temping and charting etc it stands to reason that we bd'd exactly at the right time therefore allowing the "boy" sperm to meet with the egg quicker and sooner. Those who bd'd a day or 2 after ov, but not before may statistically be more likely to have a girl... anyway that is my theory... 

Sorry :witch: got you Smile, but your body is obviously getting back in sync and next cycle you'll be well on your way. Sending lots of :dust: your way!

Suz, where are the pictures? :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah you're probably right about that Jess- it makes sense! The boy ones are faster swimmers- so makes sense they are all getting there first! 

Smile- aww no sorry about AF!! Is it full flow or just spotting? X


----------



## SBB

Damn it Verna! But agree don't be too upset, everything is working as it should be and this will be your month! Just a couple of weeks extra to wait and that Clomid will help it all along :D 

Jess you could well be right, although I think we mostly BD every other day so there would be lots of girl sperm there ready too, so I think it's just a coincidence maybe :shrug: who knows, it's certainly weird! Lou can't wait for yours Friday!! 

Jesus is kicking away like mad! here's my pic. My hospital ultra sound staff are so mean, they'd only do one photo. Everyone else gets loads of different shots :( 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







Baby Jesus 20+3.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh bless him Suz! He looks like he's singing into a microphone! Bless! And sticking his thumb up! :thumbup: That is VERY mean of your scan people! How stingy! I gt two different shots at my 12 week scan! X


----------



## Smile4me

No no ladies don't be upset, its fine really! I thought it was a little strange to skip AF ( so this is my bodies way of getting back to normal and I will just do exactly what I did the last time I got my BFP... lots of grapefruit juice YUK, Green tea YUK, lol and a whole lot of bding so the past three nights were just practice runs.. hehe

Awww baby Jesus kicking, that's awesome hun 
as far as the swimmers... I'm just going to do Lous plan of every other night for the entire month after af... LOL!
You ladies are awesome!

Onelil just finished her clomid so we are a week apart just the opposite this time :)

Lou I'm just spotting but I have pains along with it so its her... - BITCH tee hee


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lovely pic hon :hugs: Boo to the hospital for only giving you 1!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how ae you all suz aw the pic is lovely hun xxxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Awesome scan pic SBB!

smile, I'm happy that you're happy...I have everything crossed that this will be your and dream's month!


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz what a lovely pic. BUt as the others have said, how DARE they only give you one! Grrrrr

Our pudding is kicking the [email protected] ola out of me today. Im pretty certain DH will feeel something tonight!

Verna - Hugs for the witch arriving but she'll soon be gone and you can get the clomid cracking hun xxx

Jess - Yep the sperm thing is scientifically correct - But Im like Suz and we did it before during and after almost everyday so Im still stuck for what Im having hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Ella for a girl and Ben (Benjamin) for a boy x

Love these! My Uncle just called his baby Elia Sophia which is lovely... 

Ollie do you have names? Does anyone else? 

My girls names were Layla Rose (Layla after Eric Clapton song) 
And Ruby Tuesday (If it was born on a Tuesday! Rolling Stones song...) We may use Ruby Tuesday for our website though :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and Ollie my OH felt bubs the other night - same night we saw it move! It did two massive kicks and he felt them :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

SBB said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Ella for a girl and Ben (Benjamin) for a boy x
> 
> Love these! My Uncle just called his baby Elia Sophia which is lovely...
> 
> Ollie do you have names? Does anyone else?
> 
> My girls names were Layla Rose (Layla after Eric Clapton song)
> And Ruby Tuesday (If it was born on a Tuesday! Rolling Stones song...) We may use Ruby Tuesday for our website though :D
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Really? so weird my moms name is Ruby and she is the ONLY one I know... Lovely name :)


----------



## babyloulou

I haven't even felt any movement myself yet!! 

Suz- I love both those names! Ruby is gorgeous xx


----------



## babyloulou

P.S Smile have you ever had ovulation spotting in previous cycles? I just find it strange you had a positive opk right before AF???? Unless it is your body just getting back to normal xx :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Roby and lillie were my girls names YEARS ago and my bloody cousin had twin girls and took them both hahahah

Suz - we have SO many names it unreal!

Just off out for some dinner, see you all in a little while xxx


----------



## SBB

Really Smile? I actually don't know any Ruby's either! 

Lou I think I started getting movements around 16-17 weeks so hopefully you don't have long to wait!

I was wondering if it was def the witch as well Smile. Don't start the Clomid til you get a proper bleed! I do think though you can get a LH surge before AF... Lots of people on here get excited because they get a +OPK before AF and think it's because they're pregnant but actually there's often just another surge before AF! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

No i havent but its feeling like full blown AF today cramps and all and its getting heavier as the day goes on... I checked on the Long Term thread and Britt and a few others said they got a positive OPK before AF so I guess its strange but it was negative this am but positive yesterday so I don't know? All I know is I'm fine with it because at least its going to be a regular cycle and we will start the clomid on cd 5-9 what days did you ladies take yours? Thanks for all the support :friends:

I agree Ruby is gorgeous and My dads birthday was in July so his birthstone was Ruby so it was meant to be... :)


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Roby and lillie were my girls names YEARS ago and my bloody cousin had twin girls and took them both hahahah
> 
> Suz - we have SO many names it unreal!
> 
> Just off out for some dinner, see you all in a little while xxx

Lol what a meanie stealing them!! My friend told me the other day I couldn't have Poppy because she'd wanted it for years... Erm... Hello?! She's not even planning a baby for 2 years and I've also wanted poppy for a long time as me and my sister were going to be called Poppy and Daisy so I wanted to use one of them... 

Post a list of your names later :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Smile4me said:


> I agree Ruby is gorgeous and My dads birthday was in July so his birthstone was Ruby so it was meant to be... :)

Aw how cute!! :cloud9: 

I did days 5-9 too :D 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I did days 2-6 Smile. I know positive opks can be normal before AF for people with PCOS but I don't know about others. Xx

Where you going for tea Ol? We don't tend to go out much now I'm pregnant- I'm finding it very boring actually! But to be honest there really isn't much to do out here in the sticks except go to the pub!! And that's just depressing when you can't drink! :lol:


----------



## TySonNMe

CD3-7 for me smile.


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Tyson- your ticker is moving fast too! Isn't time flying! Xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Seems to be, doesn't it? It will move up another box at 26w5d.


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo when will mine next move up? X


----------



## SBB

I just found out Ruby Tuesday is a massive restaurant chain in America :( It's ruined that name for me!! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

oh sweetie I thought you knew that, sorry I didnt say anything.. I wouldn't let that ruin the name if you like it...


----------



## babyloulou

What about for your website instead then like you said Suz? Or Ruby with a different middle name? X


----------



## SBB

Thanks smile :D 

Yeh will possibly use it for our website... But apparently Ruby Tuesday the chain might open in the uk... I wouldn't want to have the same name as a restaurant chain!! If they don't open here I don't think it matters cos no one else will know it's a chain... They'll just think of the song!

We could go for a different middle name, but I just love Ruby Tuesday... I grew up listening to the rolling stones, and cos Danny is musical we'd like to use names from some of our fave songs... I think it's unusual too... 

Anyway, it doesn't matter for this baby so I won't worry about it for a while! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah of course!! :rofl: Completely forgot you'd been "Team-Blued" today when we were talking about that! I've changed you on the front page xx

It really is strange seeing all the blue over-taking that front page! There has got to be at least ONE girl on here between us all surely!!! And if there is she will have the pick of boyfriends from all these Clomid Graduate little boys! :kiss:


----------



## camishantel

ok all I am back and so far so good... I am 5w6d today and WE SAW A HEARTBEAT... it's the brighter part in the lower right hand side
 



Attached Files:







5w6d.jpeg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## babyloulou

Yay!! Congrats Cami!! Wow its a week of scans this week!!! It's so nice when you see that heartbeat!! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

That's great cami :happydance: 

Lou I wonder if you'll be having the first girl?! Can't wait til Friday can you bring it forward?! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Congrats Cami, thats fab!

Ok ladies the bathroom is almost complete :) Woo Hoo!!


----------



## babyloulou

I wish!! :lol: I keep thinking now surely it MUST be a girl!! We can't have another boy on the trot!! Not without contacting somebody high up medically and saying "err excuse me- did you know Clomid only produces boys?" :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lou I thought that today, surely it's got to be a girl - but no! Defo a willy!!! 

Smile can't wait to see pics :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Then surely it's got to be mine that's pink!! Surely to goodness!!!! :lol:

I'd like to see pics of that too Smile xxx


----------



## Smile4me

I sure will ladies as soon as I get a mirror,,,,, I am really picky when it comes to the finishing touches :) I will post them as soon as I get it done.

Ellen I have a feeling you are having a girl ....


----------



## babyloulou

What about me Smile? What do you think mine will be? I'll be taking bets up until Friday girls!! X


----------



## Smile4me

I meant Lou.. Whats wrong with me, I'm not even prego and I can't keep it straight

My bet for Lou is a *Girl*!!!!


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! So much happening on here today.
Suz!!! I am so happy you are joining us on Team Blue. Soon we will have enough boys to form some kind of sports team. LOL I told you ladies that Clomid was a boy maker!
Verna, how are you hun? Glad AF is there so you can get properly lined out.
Lou, I am thinking girl for you as well. Can't wait to find out.
Hi to Ellen, Reeds, Peach, Cami and anyone else.
I am exhausted after a long day of work and got an early meeting in the morning and this damn infection causing nonstop contractions is not helping the situation. So, I am off to get some rest. 
Love ya'll and will catch up soon.


----------



## Smile4me

OK ladies here is the spare bathroom...
Before
 



Attached Files:







Before 1.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2









before 2.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Smile4me

And After...
 



Attached Files:







After1.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3









After 2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4









After 3.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4









After 4.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 4









girls.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Smile4me

Gotta have some inspiration ..lol
 



Attached Files:







Girls2.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sonyabazonya

i LOVE your bathroom!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Smile it looks amazing hun!! What a difference from before! Wow ...

I might post some pics of mine later x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Verna - That bathroom looks FAB honey! Very nice indeed!

Kel - Hope the contractions ease up soon honey x NOt too long to go now and you'll have bubs in your arms and it'll ALL the worth it!

Suz - POST SOME PICCIES PLEASE hahahaha

AFM - Still got my sore throat, sound like Deidre Barlow! Woke up at 3.30 til 5.00 having a coughing fit.........Not a happy bunny again today! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats Cami, so glad you saw the hb and everything is going well. :hugs: 

Smile, love what you've done in your bathroom!

:hi: to everyone else. 

I went home last night and practically passed out due to the fact that my head felt like it was going to explode. Headache so bad I could hardly see straight. I drink tons of water all day and yesterday spent most of the day in the theatre watching Whoopi Goldberg in Sister Act rehearsals so wasn't looking at my computer screen either. Took my blood pressure and my diastolic level was a little high. I ended up caving in and having a paracetamol at about midnight and this morning it's subsided, but can't cope with that too often.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls, sad day for me, my hubbys cousin passed away this morning at 4am, he died of peritinitus brought on from a stangulated hernia, he was only 40. They operated on him but apparently it had taken over 4 days to get to this stage and his organs were knackered due to the poisoning. The docs told them he wouldnt have a quality of life if her survived so his parents switched off the machine at 4am. Noel had worked with him for over 20 years he is absolutely gutted. So sad day all round.

As for me, just had my triple screening test done at my midwife appointment so gotta wait now for the call or letter :-(

On a positive note she listened to heartbeat and was pleased.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Fluffy, so sorry :hugs: My heart goes out to you and your family. :hugs: 

Glad the heartbeat was nice and strong! :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh fluffy, that is so sad. I am so sorry love xxx I'll have everything crossed for your triple test, Im sure it will be ok. And as Peach said great news on the heartbeat been seen!

Peach - poor you! That sounds horrid xxx I know what you mean about caving with the paracetamol! I just caved as my temp starting to go up and down from this sore throat! Hope you feel better today xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Fluffy- that is so sad- so sorry to you and your hubby xxx 

Ellen & Jess- hope you both feel better soon! It pants that you're both ill! Remember though that they say paracetamol has less effect on the baby than you being ill does so
don't feel guilty about taking it x 

Smile- your bathroom looks lovely! Mines still a building site after 3 years! Damn that lazy OH! :lol:

Kel- I wish those damn contractions would stop for you!! Not long now though love xxx

Sonya- any news from you? Xx

AFM- right Smile has the first bet of "girl" for Friday then! Any advances on that??


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey lou, still no AF! Havent tested though going to call dr later today and will tell you ladies what he said tomorrow.


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck sonya- hope it's a shy bean xxx

I've been meaning to say by the way girls that anyone who wants to be friends on Facebook maybe we should PM names?? I've noticed a lot pfbthreads on BnB where people just post their names and everyone adds them! I'm not willing to do that as I don't want my full name coming up in threads on here but I'd like to have you girls on there xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I'll go woth girl for you too Lou. Not sure on her prediction of one for me tho. Im still getting boy vibes! 

Sonya - I'll am sending you sneaky bean vibes for whatever the doc advises! x


----------



## babyloulou

Sonya your FB piccys are gorgeous- especially your wedding ones x


----------



## Smile4me

oh peach i hope your head feels better hun

Fluffy - I'm so sorry sweetheart, that is awful! My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.

I would love to be facebook friends with all of you, just pm me :)


----------



## babyloulou

I got your PM Verna and have sent you a friend request on FB xx


----------



## SBB

Girls I would send you my FB details but I go on it about once every 6 months so it's totally pointless! I might just delete my account! 

Fluffy sorry to hear about your bad news :hugs: 

Peach I hope those nasty headaches don't come back! 

Lou it's got to be a girl! Got to be! So that's my guess.... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- that's how I keep thinking too- that it's just got to be a girl now yours wasn't!!

Peach- I have PM'ed you- couldn't find you there were too many with your name- I've sent you a link to my FB profile instead xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies i just spoke to the nurse at my clinic and she said i might be pregnant and i told her about the bfn's and she said she will talk to the dr and get back to... im scared to get my hopes up but cant help it lol


----------



## Smile4me

Peach, Sonya, Lou - I just added you :) Awwww you are all some lovely ladies and each of us is so unique and our backgrounds are so different but we have so much in common.. I LOVE IT!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Are they going to do blood tests Sonya? xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Fluffy, I'm sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

Lou, here's when the ticker moves up for the baby gaga tickers:

First Box: 0 - 4 weeks 3 days
Second: 4 weeks 4 days - 8 weeks 6 days
Third: 9 weeks - 13 weeks 2 days
Fourth: 13 weeks 3 days - 17 weeks 5 days
Fifth: 17 weeks 6 days - 22 weeks 1 day
Sixth: 22 weeks 2 days - 26 weeks 4 days
Seventh: 26 weeks 5 days - 31 weeks
Eighth: 31 weeks 1 day - 35 weeks 3 days
Ninth: 35 weeks 4 days - Birth

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Smile4me

sonyabazonya said:


> Hey ladies i just spoke to the nurse at my clinic and she said i might be pregnant and i told her about the bfn's and she said she will talk to the dr and get back to... im scared to get my hopes up but cant help it lol

OH sweetie, don't fret....
How long have you been ttc and what round of clomid are you on?
Is the Dr going to request a blood test?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Fingers crossed for you Sonya. :hugs: x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Margaret- just over a week until I move up a box then! How exciting! x

Smile- I agree- it's lovely seeing your piccys on Facebook!! had just thought to myself this morning that I have people on my FB account that I haven't seen since Primary school and stuff- I know all of you better than a quarter of the people on my Facebook so why hadn't i got you on there if you know what I mean!! It also means we can share pictures of bumps and babies (which we know yours is just about to come again smile!) and then talk about them on here without having to actually post them on these public boards xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Thanks ladies, i was on a break from clomid this cycle due to cyst that was too big. The dr will most probably ask for a blood test, i gtg now and will let you ladies know tomorrow! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Good Luck Sonya xxx


----------



## Smile4me

I totally agree Lou I hardly EVER go on FB I need to really need to update my photos... I've been married for over a year... LOL... yea I talk to you girls more than anyone...hehe

OK so ladies,,,, AF tapered off yesterday after work and havent seen any sign since???
What is going on with my body? PLEASE PLEASE just let me have one or the other.... HA!!


----------



## babyloulou

It really could have been an ovulation bleed Verna. The fact you got a positive opk and then had a day of spotting/light bleeding suggests that to me! I should imagine you would be more prone to spotting straight after a mc. Or it could just be your hormones playing around and settling down. Just make sure you cover the BDing honey xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, hon, your body has been through quite a trauma and it may take a while for it to settle down. Your emotional stresses will have affected your body physically. As Lou says, it could have been OV pain. Equally it could have been left over blood from the procedure working it's way out. Try not to stress about it too much and if you're worried I would go and talk to your Dr. I had midcycle bleeding for a few cycles after my first mc. Big :hugs: xx


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks ladies well if it is in fact that, then I should have gotten the bd'ing in as we dtd Sat, Sun, and Mon so if we dtd tonight it should be good enough.... as long as AF stays away...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all good i hope well afm been the gym again today and done a mile run my legs are killing me now i am going to try and lose 2 or 3 stone so i will be 10 or 9 stone then i will be happier xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kcw81

hi guys! I am back home now. how is everyone doing? I had a good trip, great to see my sister and I liked miami! it was kind of like going to mexico or hawaii, it felt so tropical, except for she lives in downtown miami with all the sky scrapers. the beach was super nice. it rained really hard for 2 days I Was there tho. 

anyway now I am back at home dealing with our flooded house. we have all these machines now blowing hot air into the walls and carpet to dry everything out before they come in an rip out the floors and tiles to redo it. what a mess, I am hoping insurance pays for it, otherwise baby is going to have to be on welfare!

I am just checking in and only read the last page - Verna, I don't know all the details, but I wanted to suggest taking a home preg test. If it still shows positive then it makes sense why you had positive OPK and then a brief period of blood. it would mean you are still getting rid of the hormones and leftover tissue. HAve you tried an HPT to check? I hope for your sake tho it was ovulation and not an OPK that detects pregnancy hormone!

I will check in later, I have some guys just showed up to do stuff to the machinery and stuff. what a mess! glad to be back tho!


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Casey- welcome back :hi: xxx


----------



## kcw81

thanks lou, how are you? anything new and exciting happen to you lately?


----------



## TySonNMe

Welcome back kcw!


----------



## kcw81

thanks tyson! wow 26 weeks!


----------



## babyloulou

No not really Casey! We've mainly been discussing the crazy "boy" trend on here now Suz's has been confirmed as Team Blue too!! :lol: I find out on Friday! :thumbup:

Some of us have swapped Facebook details today too and added each other if you're interested (don't worry if you don't want to :hugs:)


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Casey, so happy you are back hun, I'm so happy for you to get to visit with your sister

No sweetie, I havent taken a test as my ovulation test was only positive on Sat and Sun then red blood yesterday and AF cramps today :( 
If you check a few pages back you can see our almost finished product (spare bathroom) ":)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning ladies. I found some PMA today. I have been fretting and worrying so much about lack of sypmtoms(mainly sore bbs) and well with all my mcs I have had really sore bbs right off the bat I mean hurt so bad I wanted to cry when I took my bra off. Well I have been praying about it and while I was in the shower it was like a smack in the face my hormones aren't being all crazy like they were with my mcs and climbing too fast and the dropping causing the mcs. They are climbing at a nice normal level. Does that make any sense to anyone but me? LOL


----------



## Peach Blossom

Makes perfect sense Reeds. Glad you've stopped fretting so much. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Makes total sense Reedsgirl!! Glad you are feeling a bit more positive today! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

Wow go boys go! congrats to Suz! 

I will look at your remodel vern in just a mo! 

I would love to be FB friends with you all, my name is casey waterman on there and it is [email protected].


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck on your bathroom hun, I know it sucks! Ours was out for 2 years

Glad you are doing better Reedsgirl


----------



## babyloulou

Sent you a friend request Casey. What a beautiful dog in your profile pic xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Added you Casey :)


----------



## sarlar

as clomid graduates, i thought you ladies could give me some advice. hope you dont mind me posting here. 

so i am on clomid cycle 3 (starting using soft cups/preseed after reading your story babylou) and am 3-4 dpo i think. i had an almost positive opk on cd12, then went light and then a positive last saturday and negative on sunday. i am assuming i o'd saturday or sunday. late last night i went to the br and when wiped i had two globs of mucousy stuff with blood in it. then nothing. have never had this and i thought it was too early for IB and way too late for O blood. so then i got thinking maybe i o'd twice like day 12 and this week?? is this possible?? HAS anyone had this experience? thanks girls for listening and hope all the moms/babes are doing great!!


----------



## babyloulou

HI Sarlar. 

I think it is possible to ovulate twice in one cycle on Clomid- but it is probably more likely that you ovulated slightly later. After you get a positive opk it is usually up to 48 hours until you ovulate (with 24 hours being the average) so you could easily have ovulated on Monday. This would make blood on Tuesday ovulation spotting I would have thought! Some people bleed when they release the egg others slightly after. So it could just be that??

It could even have been a slight bit of bleeding from using a Softcup (I had that the first month I used Softcups- still not sure if it was ovulation spotting or where the Softcup had knocked my cervix) 

Are you temping? Has your temperature gone up? xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Afternoon ladies. I really hope that the boy dust blows my way!! I am begging for another boy!! lol


----------



## Smile4me

Still no sign of the witch.... Hmmm so weird!!!
I guess we will dtd again tonight that will make it Sat when I got my positive OPK
so Sat, Sun, Mon, and Wed.... that should do the trick right?

Sarlar, I wish I could help but I'm all messed up now..hehe
I would think it would be ovulation bleeding as well and thats quite possibly be what happened to me too.... Good Luck sweetie!


----------



## caz & bob

kcw81 said:


> Wow go boys go! congrats to Suz!
> 
> I will look at your remodel vern in just a mo!
> 
> I would love to be FB friends with you all, my name is casey waterman on there and it is [email protected].

i have sent you a friend request hun on fb xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Sounds good to me Verna! :thumbup:

Reeds- have you got all boys at the moment? x


----------



## babyloulou

What's your profile on Facebook Caz and i'll add you? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

its carrie ann walsh hun whats yours my pic is of me and the oh kissing xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

deleted


----------



## caz & bob

tyson for fb is it mmolenda hun xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Sent you a request Caz xx

Margaret- added you too. I found you by just putting Margaret Molenda. It brought up the picture you posted on here for us so I knew it was you. I couldn't find you by just the email xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Edit: delete personal info


----------



## TySonNMe

Added you Lou.


----------



## babyloulou

Yep seen thanks Margaret. How are you anyway? Never get much chance to chat to you- we seem to be on here at different times! :lol: I've just seen your 3d/4d ultrasound thing on your siggy! That's so exciting- you'll be the first one of us to have one done I think- I can't wait to see your pictures! xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Everything is going well Lou. I'm very boring LoL I usually only get on during work hours and then do nothing as soon as I get home. I'm super excited about seeing my little man on Saturday...I'm excited for the 3D/4D but would be just as happy with 2D just to see him again!!


----------



## babyloulou

It's definitely scan week this week!! We've had 3 already, then we have my gender scan on Friday and then yours on Saturday! So exciting! 

Is your Saturday one another 2d one? Are you having to have them all privately? We only get a 12 week, then a 20 week from the hospital any others have to be booked privately xx


----------



## babyloulou

We found a racing pigeon injured in our garden earlier- we rang the RSCPA who gave us the owner's number- we put the pigeon on a towel in a box in our garage while we waited for the owner to call back. The owner just called but the pigeon hass died! :cry: Poor pigeon!! 

The most bizarre thing is that this is the second time this has happened to us in 6 months! Last time it was a wild pigeon that the local vets put down (it's wings were all smashed up) and now this one! We're like a crazy pigeon sanctuary or something!! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Aw Lou :( poor pigeon.... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I know! I just keep thinking at least it was comfy and calm in the box- it was petrified in the middle of the garden when I found it. THe RSPCA said putting it in a box in a dark place would calm it down and it really did!! The poor thing was obviously just too poorly though! It's owner said it was over two weeks since he'd let it go- the others had all been back a week already! He said it would probably not have eaten or drank for the 2 weeks as racing pigeons tend not to until they get home! Poor thing! :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: sent you a friend request on Facebook Caz xxx


----------



## SBB

The poor thing, I hate seeing animals hurt :( but at least as you say it calmed down... Prob just dozed off all happy :) then didn't wake up! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think it probably did because about half an hour before that I had thought it was dead but it was asleep and woke back up again so it obviously just conked out not long after that! Oh well the poor thing has gone to heaven wrapped in one of my best fluffy bath towels! :lol:

And big kudos must go to my lovely soft Labrador who spotted it in the garden first and left it completely alone and just looked at me for guidance! Now if it had been my terrier that found it then it probably wouldn't have died so peacefully! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

Vern loved the new bathroom! I like the little art work on the wall too! 

Lou that sucks about the pigeon! your good old lab is a good doggy. When is your gender scan?

Suz if you are on here, how do you feel about the penis you saw?? are you excited? what does your man think?

I added you guys as FB friends. I don't go on there much but I will enjoy looking at your pics to remind myself what you all look like. I already scanned some and I swear everyone is GOOD LOOKING on here!

KEl are you online? how are you feeling?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou how sad about the pigeon. :(


----------



## Smile4me

Awww poor pigeon! Yes,,,, we have some good looken clomid gals and we will have some cute little clomid boys runnin around... watch out future clomid girls :)
Well no AF today so let's see what happens the next couple of days!
:hugs:


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies, I spoke the nurse at drs office last night. When i told her how late i am she said i am probably pregnant and when i told her about the bfns she said "oh i'll have the dr ring you then". So nurse called back and said that dr said i shouldnt do anymore hpts and that i should go get bloods done for hcg and progesterone, to see if im pregnant and if not then if i have ovulated. 

I had a dream last night that i got a bfp and i woke up to go to the loo and thought it was real lol. then when i woke up this morning i remembered that i hadnt gotten one... so sad


----------



## SBB

Sonya do you know when you ovulated? I wonder if you've just ov'd late and that's why no af and bfn so far? Obviously I soooo hope you're pregnant just wouldn't want you getting your hopes up so high to be disappointed :( 

KC sorry I wasn't on to answer your penis question! I would have been happy either way honestly! I'd def love a girl at some point, partly to use my girls name but also I want a mini me!! But really happy to have boy first as I think it's nice to have an older brother! 

X x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

So i did a follicular scan and blood tests for lh and progesterone and estrogen on a wednesday and levels were as if ovulation was about to occur, then dr said to go back in on sunday and levels showed that ovulation must have occured. friday/thursday i had horrible cramping and ewcm and that always happens day of or after ovulation i used to temp so thats how i know that. the thing is that on the scan they couldnt really see a folli cuz my cyst was too big and blocking all view on one ovary. that was the ovary i felt ovulation cramps coming from. so there is a possibility that i didnt ovulate at all. we'll just have to find out.


----------



## SBB

Well it sounds like you did ov and know roughly when so hopefully it's just a shy beanie! Damn if you did your temps we could stalk :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Sonya- when are they doing your blood tests? Xx

Suz- I agree about the boy/girl thing- I keep saying to OH that it'd be lovely for a girl to have an older brother xx

Morning everyone xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Morning!! 

Sonya good luck so hope this is it for you!! :)

Lou how r u today? 

How is Kel anyone know?

Asfm I go for bloods today. I am trying hard to stay positive but I had horrible dreams all night about losing the baby so my PMA did slip a bit but hanging in there.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Reeds- I'm fine today thankyou! Just being lazy and watching The Bill!! How are you honey? Are you on Facebook? Most of us added each other yesterday xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck with the blood Reeds. I had tons of anxiety dreams with this pregnancy at the beginning and things are still ok. Sending you lots of :dust: and :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

We've got an incredible storm here! Thunder, lightning and really heavy rain!! There's a trembling terrier hiding under my bed! :lol:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I do have a face book. Its Sandra Reed. fredericktown, mo. email is [email protected] would love to be on fb with you ladies. :) 

FX for today. hope everyone has a very blessed day. 


oh and YAY for nausea today!! LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Reeds- I've only just noticed your bit about theblood tests!! Sorry love- I don't know how I missed that bit! Hope it goes well love- I'm sure it will xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Sent you a friend request Reeds xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Reeds, just sent you a friend request. xx Yay for nausea... sip on some lemonade to make you feel better! :hugs: xx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies
Good Luck Reedsgirl hunny
Sonya hun ... BIG FAT FX'd for you!!!

AFM- No sign of AF.... I just can't find it to be just a fluke to have a positive OPK and then no AF yet but had the cramps.. Now I would be disapointed if I actually did get AF at this point :)


----------



## babyloulou

Have the cramps gone now Smile? X


----------



## sonyabazonya

thanks ladies i will proly run in tomorrow morning see if they can squish me in... xx


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Son xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Yes cramps are all gone.
I think I'll call the doctor and see what she says but I have a feeling she will say ride it out... its only been 3 weeks etc....

OOO good luck Sonya!!


----------



## babyloulou

The cramps having gone now, the slight spotting and the positive opk suggests ovulation to me!! I guess we'll only ever know if you get your bfp!! :thumbup: 

Where's Ellen the last couple of days?? :shrug: "ELLEN, Woooohoooo ELLEN!"???


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies... just had a to write a stern note to my neighbours. OH went out to find our cat earlier and found out that no fewer than 3 people have been feeding him!! 2 of them people we'd already asked not to feed him. He's been absent lots recently and cos of his illness we were worried. He's hyperthyroid. So I just wrote a little note to "respectfully request" that they do not feed him at all! So cross with them. He has a tag which show his name and address and my mobile number. Plus he is obviously loved as I go out at least once a night and retrieve him from round the corner where I know he hangs out. sorry... rant over! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Peach! Thats so naughty of the neighbours, after youve told them before as well!!!!!!

FX it was ov Verna and another super duper sticky BFP is coming your way in a fortnight x

Lou - Im here love! Ive been into Leeds with my mum since the crack of dawn. Thorats still sore so going to have to ensure some proper r & r today and tomorrow or my weekend will be a poorly one (and I dont want that!) 

Oh yeah! DH felt bubs last night. He was SO happy and relaxed after he slept in this morning, and almost buggered u a huge testing session he's been busting a gut over in Manchester all week hahaha Thank god mum was here and came in to wake him up! x(and thank god we werent sleeping nude!lol!) x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! Poor Mum if you had been! She probably wouldn't have slept for weeks because of the shock! :rofl: Sorry your still feeling rough my lovely! Get plenty of rest xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou. Its a real bitch of a cough. I tried all the usual thins and none of its working. 

How is the terrified terrier now??? Hahhaha I could just picture the poor little thing! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry, this is harking back about 20 pages, but Fluffy said something about Clomid babies being small, or there having been evidence of that in some cases... Anyway, it didn't really twig with me until today. By dates, I would be 17 weeks, but by measurements at my 12 week scan I'm 15 weeks... Could it be that I'm further along and that bubs is just measuring small? No-one has mentioned it to me at any of the scans, but it does seem odd that on a Clomid round, which normally made me super regular, that I should have OV'd 2 weeks later than thought... Think I may bring it up at my consultant appt on Tuesday next week.


----------



## TySonNMe

Good luck Sonya!! Fx for you!

Ollie, it's the best when dad can finally feel baby kick! Mine did, but now every time he starts kicking and he puts his hand on my belly, little man stops kicking!

My BnB is all fubared...the display is weird...maybe should reboot my computer?


----------



## Peach Blossom

TYson, try reloading the page...?


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess - The midwifes, consultants etc etc wont start been concerned about babies size until about 28 weeks, and even then they wont ever put anything in place (ie csections for big babes) until you are about 34 weeks from your LMP.

Until 28 weeks bubs can grow and grow or maintain................. You are perfectly fine as you are, I promise xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, didn't feel like there was anything wrong... was more mildly excited at the prospect of having a slightly smaller baby to give birth to! :blush: :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, tried that and opening a new browser...I use Chrome...might have to use IE to just avoid rebooting my work computer...takes too long!


----------



## SBB

Peach your neighbours are very naughty! I woudn't feed someone elses cat especially if they asked me not to! 

We just had a shouting row with one of our neighbours! Not the old slapper next door either. We have a drive for one car then there's a wall of another house we all park against. She parked ON my car. Literally touching at the front so I wouldn't stand a chance of getting out. Stupid cow, she's done it before too. She thinks she has a 'right' to the end space because she's an idiot and can't actually park anywhere else. Not my fault she can't drive!! We normally leave the end space for her but she can get stuffed now. 

So OH went and asked her to move and she got all shitty, saying she HAD to park there as her daughter is 'too ill' to walk 50 yards from the next space. I said 'you've got a drive, it's empty?!' and she says she can't park there because her husband has to park there. Erm... I'm sure if your child is _that _ill, your husband can park 50 yards away for one night?!?! 

We were both absolutely fuming. She moved it in the end but god forbid if she tries to speak to me again. STUPID COW!!!!! 

Grrrrrr. Rant over. 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo... I hate neighbours like that SBB. We have a pair next door to us that have an annoying habit of parking in front of the drive in front of our house... it's not our drive as the upstairs neighbours own it, but it annoys me just the same! Especially as they are not very nice people and seem to argue all the time about nothing very much... she's south african and has one of those SA voices and accents that just goes right through you!! :rofl: Life could be worse though!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha lol at you two! Hahaha Your just like me! Last night I was screaming (hence the STILL poorly throat) at a load of neighbours kids who are running over my garden to get to theirs. Knocking over al my pots and flower babies............I told them nicely twice then let rip! They are SO disrespectful it gets me so mad! Their mum even tells her friends to park on OUR drive when we go out shopping on a weekend. Almost every sat we have to knock and tell her to shift her buddies car oooooh!!!!!!!! x

Hey ho, FX we get to move soon, and you Suz (sorry Jess youre not escaping the feeders are you!)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls you all ok xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

What a witch Suz!! Park there everyday from now on!! :lol:

Ellen- yes Ruudi is fine now the storm has stopped! He's really afraid of thunder and fireworks!! Unlike my Labrador who was lay outside in the storm and had to forced to come in!! :rofl:

Jess- that's out of order feeding your cat!! How do you know all three are feeding it? Xx


----------



## SBB

Lol sounds like we all have awful neighbours!!! 

We looked at this house this morning (can't afford it!!) but it's soooo amazing - such a cool house and it's got a (derelict!) swimming pool! 

https://media.primelocation.com/SGGR/SGHQ/SGHQ6945259/BROCH_01.PDF

The problem is, it's LITERALLY no exaggeration right next to the M1 motorway!! Inside noise level is fine, but outside it's not exactly relaxing!! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Loulou... my OH caught one in the act who then confessed that 2 others fed him and then one of them came home and confessed too!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Suz! Tha house is amazing! Just rig up some fab sound system round the perimeter and drown out the M1 hahaha

Jess - I can just picture your hubby with the thumbs screws pressing the neighbours for info on cat food hehehe Love his dedication to your fur babies! x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- that house is stunning! Love it! Would it be noisy with that much land around it? 

Jess- that's terrible!! I used to have a cat when I lived at home with my parents. When we moved house we only moved 3 streets away abd my cat Winston used to go to the old house all the time! We kept going and fetching him back but the woman across the road from our old house kept feeding him and wouldn't stop! It went on for a year until my cat just mysteriously disappeared when she moved house! :growlmad:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: haha yeah, OH feigns disinterest and yet he's the first one to say "where's puss?"... I have photographic evidence that he loves him really!!

wow! Suz, that house looks amazing!! I'd grow a large sound absorbing bush to live there!! :) xx


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Jess- that's terrible!! I used to have a cat when I lived at home with my parents. When we moved house we only moved 3 streets away abd my cat Winston used to go to the old house all the time! We kept going and fetching him back but the woman across the road from our old house kept feeding him and wouldn't stop! It went on for a year until my cat just mysteriously disappeared when she moved house! :growlmad:

Oh my god did she steal your cat?! That's so mean :growlmad: 

Yeh the house is still noisy even with the land... It really is right next to it!! There's a few trees but I think more trees would definitely help... 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Loulou... that's horrible of your neighbour... Some people are very strange fish when it comes to cats!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I think she steal him. My mum rang the police at the time but they wouldn't do anything! My poor puddy cat! 

Suz- yeah you're right then- I don't think it'd be much fun being able to hear the motorway all the time! What a shame! 

Speaking of moving our solicitor phoned today and said we will be completing in two weeks!! Woohoo!!


----------



## SBB

Ooh yay 2 weeks!! :happydance: 

We're on the market, https://www.primelocation.com/uk-property-for-sale/details/id/COFL1902595 

So mean she stole your cat, I'd be devastated! 

Asos have got some good stuff in the maternity section in the sale 

https://www.asos.com/Women/Sale/Maternity/Cat/pgecategory.aspx?cid=6413

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Is that the house that you've been doing up Suz? It's gorgeous! Love the decorating! 

As for the cat thing I know!! I was only 14! If it was now I would hunt my cat down!


----------



## Smile4me

awwww Suzanne... what a lovely clean house!
Just enjoy the tidiness while you can hun... wait til Jesus comes along lol! Good Luck sweetie!

I talked to the nurse and she said she will talk to the Dr. about what has been going on but she mentioned maybe I should start the clomid and I was thinking... uh no... I already ovulated so why would I take clomid if I don't have to.. why do I want to go crazy if its not necessary LOL

btw.. anyone else having problems with their view on BNB?


----------



## SBB

Yep Lou it's the house I've been doing up.... Thank you :D 

Thanks Smile too - erm yeh it's tidy ONLY for viewings :haha: we are definitely NOT tidy people!! God knows what it'll be like when Jesus comes. We need a housekeeper :haha: 

Def don't take the Clomid Smile - that would be crazy since you don't know if it was AF! Damn if only you temp'd we could tell whether it was OV or AF! 

My BnB is fine :shrug: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

My BnB is fine too :shrug:

Suz- we're the same with being untidy! We are soooo lazy! I don't know how we'll cope with our new house which is about 3x the size of this one! I fear for the poor house really :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

LOL you ladies crack me up... My children think I'm OCD .... the only way you know I have children is going into their bedrooms... HEHE!
I think I lived with such a PIG for so long literally.... that I am like Ms. Clean now... 

anywho... I know suz, I wish I had tempted now but I really didn't think it would come that quick.. and I'm not exactly sure why the hell I decided to do the OPKs but I'm sure glad I did now.

Lovely HOME hun!!!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

smile, I had some issues with the view this morning, but now it's fine again.

You all have some crazy neighbors...what is wrong with some people? Mien aren't too bad...I'm mostly inside due to the heat and humidity though so don't socialize as much anymore.


----------



## Smile4me

I have lovely neighbors ladies, they mind their own beeznass which I love!
We only have 16 houses in our neighborhood and most of them are over 50 so I'm fine with that... we have two younger neighbors across the street who are not friendly at all so I just ignore them ;)
I have three cats and I can't imagine my Sadie being overfed... SHES HUGE!

OK the nurse called back and said I may be Preggers and that I should take a test, I told her it was too soon and she said the Dr. said if its negative to start on the clomid... I'm opting not to and just wait the two weeks... without a period I am not going on clomid... SO I'm in the 2ww ;)


----------



## SBB

Smile that nurse doesn't sound like she knows what she's talking about!! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

hi guys! just got back from the dog park, back to my old oregon routine here. 

Vern how could you be pregs already?? that would be soooo cool though! 

Suz did you post pics of your place? I need to go check it out. 

you guys I am the most untidy person ever. ITs hard with a dog! Its also hard with a big house and also hard when I hate cleaning! Vern come and clean my place and I will make you banana bread!

I am getting some pics together from miami and will post later. I had a couple of me in my bikini and my belly but I think I look nasty so I will prob not post here on such a public forum! there are some cute ones of me and my sister though.


----------



## Smile4me

I know the Dr said go back on clomid if my test is negative.
1) I just ovulated..supposedly on Saturday
2) I havent had a period to calculate cd1 2 or 3 etc.
3) Its WAY to early to test 

Oh well, Like I said, I'll wait it out and see what happens although I just couldnt resist and did a cervix check and its high and soft....
? is that normal during AF time?

Bikini? who are you people I feel like a fat blob!!!!
Post em on Facebook sweetie!
I'm not sure whats up with my bnb but its all bright white and I can't add smileys or pics ;(


----------



## SBB

For F**KS sake ladies help me!!!! I'm out of control!!!! 

I just spent £270 on asos.com!! 

In my defence I will send most of it back and keep £100 worth probably!! 

Because you all (well maybe it was just Casey?!) enjoyed it last time I'll talk you through what I've bought!! :haha: 

This dress in both blue and coral. I bought it before in Coral and loved it, but it was full price and too small round boobs so sent it back! But now it's in the sale! So got it in bigger size and will only keep one colour.... It looked lovely and good with bump also! 
https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1035890

Not sure really why I got this, just quite like it! 
https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1150619

NO idea why I got this!!! I just thought it's a bargain at £20! And I don't have a medium coat - for when it's not summer but not winter - I so know this ones going back!! 
https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=828053

Thought this would be nice with tights in winter. I live in dresses and tights in winter. 
https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1133938

Again, not sure why! And just realised, I think I accidentally managed to order 2??!!!! 
https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1110598

I ordered 3 pairs of Topshop maternity jeans - but they weren't that confortable! So I thought if these are comfortable I can dye them black and also wear in winter 
https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1011812

Same as above!! 
https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1111073
And again.... 
https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1069298

They only have this is a size 16!! But £4!! Thought I may as well :haha: comfy round the house t-shirt! 
https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=998012


Oh my god I'm crazy!!! 

Uk'ers - my fave friends is on E4 at 8 where Ross gets the spray tan. Love it!!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Suuuuuuuuuuuz! You just made me get teh grecian maxi dress in khaki! Hahaha Lovely stuff yet again!

Im watching that friends. One missippi, 2 missipipi............We should ALL count missisipily! Hahaha


----------



## kcw81

oh no, no smileys vern! boo! wonder what is up?

Suz I am going to look through the Saga of your Shopping in a bit after I go pig out on lunch. can't wait!

OK maybe I will post the pics on FB and mark it private or something so only you can see them! I will let you know!


----------



## SBB

Smile CP would be low during AF!

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Agggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Some lovely clothes there Suz- I actually love the coat! Think it's beautiful- i might buy that! 

I watched that friends at 5 o clock on the earlier showing- I love it!! I also love the one where Ross bleaches his teeth! :rofl:

Casey- yes post them on Facebook so we can all look! I'm sure you look beautiful in them xx


----------



## SBB

Smile4me said:


> Agggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lol I'd say you're def in the 2WW x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Suz, I love all the clothes plus you can wear them when you are not preg either... your gonna be one HOT momma!!!


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> LOL! Suuuuuuuuuuuz! You just made me get teh grecian maxi dress in khaki! Hahaha Lovely stuff yet again!
> 
> Im watching that friends. One missippi, 2 missipipi............We should ALL count missisipily! Hahaha

I got it in Khaki too! Not black... Bloody card declined cos they'd sent me a new one, and I didn't realise asos had the old details. But they make you fill up your basket all over again! Good job I posted all the links to you lot or I'd have had to try and find them all again!! 

Love that friends and I love it when Rachel hits Joey too - so funny! 

KC here is my house link again so you don't have to go off and find it! 
https://www.primelocation.com/uk-property-for-sale/details/id/COFL1902595

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Don't worry about it Suz- I spent £230 on Amazon last night too! Half on baby stuff and half on hair stuff and make-up for myself! :blush: Nothing else to do when you're pregnant except shop! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Oh dear Lou!! Thing is I have no money :haha: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I won't have at this rate either! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

OK girls I posted a private miami album in my facebook with Vern, Caz, Lou and Jess able to see photos. Suz if you want to see then you gotta add me as a friend, I am [email protected].

Be prepared, my sister is really really pretty!


----------



## kcw81

oh my god suz I love all the clothes! love the dresses the most! I love that white dress, it is so lovely. is that model even pregnant though? she looks really good. the denim leggings look really cute too!


----------



## babyloulou

WOW CASEY!!! You and your sister make one stunning pair!! I bet you two turn heads as you walk down the street together! Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

thanks lou you are so nice. my sister looks like a cross between frickin cameron diaz, charlize theron, and scarlett johannson and she is super tall and it ain't fair! guys just stare at her all day long wherever we go. she is 7 yrs younger.

Suz your house pics are lovely. is this the house you are selling or buying? I love the way it is furnished and the fixtures and everything.


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- you are just as beautiful as your sister honestly! You look like the "american dream" type that you see in Hollywood films! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

oh god you are too nice!! I think you are a stunner too btw. I looked at your pics! lou, how is your belly coming along? did mine look like a bump yet?


----------



## babyloulou

Not so much in your bikini- it just looked like you were trying to stick your belly out! :rofl: - but I could tell you had a nice round bump in the flowery dress! 

Mine is starting to show now! It just seems to have appeared over the last few days. I'm not as slim as you though so it wasn't really flat to start with- it just looked fat for a couple of weeks but now it's starting to look rounder! I'll get a pic now (in my scruffy 'jamas though)


----------



## Smile4me

You are all beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Well we know you are Smile from your lovely wedding profile piccy on here! You've got gorgeous hair! 

Listen to us all- it's like an appreciation society in here tonight! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

awww thanks hun, my hair is so straight and thin.. i hate it! And look at you sweetheart and you are beautiful and a great personality... you radiate... I mean like your one of those people i dont think I could ever get angry with.. hehe
I know we are all just a "Glass Case of Emotions" (Anchorman) lol!

I seriously talk to you all more than anyone! I love you all!


----------



## kcw81

yeah lou I was trying to push it out and let it hang in the bikini pics. Well whenever you get the chance be sure to post a pic so I can check it out!

Thanks vern! you are too!


----------



## babyloulou

Who's the girl "Ashlea" on the last pic Casey? She looks like you both- is that another relation? x

My hair is thin and straight too Verna- I'd LOVE curly hair!


----------



## kcw81

yeah ashlea is my sisters best friend from back in highschool and she lives in miami too. she is SOO skinny! she has no body fat whatsoever and she eats. I don't get it!

yeah we are all about pumping eachother up around here. its great!


----------



## kcw81

oh vern speaking of will ferrell, The Other Guys is really funny! classic ferrell! Mark wahlberg is pretty good too as the pent up cop partner.


----------



## Smile4me

oooo I can't wait to see it and "Due Date" that looks hillarious... Roberty Downey Jr. and the guy from The Hangover.. LOL!
OK ladies, its quitten time, I have to go home, pick up my oldest daughter and friend :) and take her last minute school shopping.
I'll catch up later tonight or tomorrow... 
Everyone have a GReat evening!


----------



## babyloulou

Right - here's my bump at 17 weeks (nearly) girls

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/th_August2010031.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/th_August2010032.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/th_bnbbump.jpg


----------



## SBB

Ok ok ok I feel left out :( I'm PMing you my FB details, please take pity and add me because I am so thick on FB I wouldn't know how to add you!!! 

Also not all my friends know about Jesus so it can't actually be mentioned on FB - but obviously you can look at all my minging photos! 

KC yes that's my house that I have been doing up! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

OOh lovely bump Lou! It's high and mine is low so I'm def saying girl!! Woohoo we find out tomorrow! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

suz no problem, I will add you. You can put pics on facebook and set them to private so that only chosen people can view them. 

Lou, great bump! it is real! it doesnt look like you are fat, it looks prego!

have a great night V!


----------



## babyloulou

I'll add you now Suz- you just have to accept it when you get it! 

I am sorting of hoping it is a girl now- the more i think about it!! Although I did think that about having a boy up until a week ago so I don't think I really mind what it is really :lol: As for the bump- keep in mind Suz that half of that bump was probably already there before i got pregnant! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Yep, Lou...you might be having a girl! It's high and round. Here's mine from this week:
 



Attached Files:







26weeksbump.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## babyloulou

Oh hang on Suz- can't add you if we don't know who you are!! ha ha :lol: Can you either post your email or full name here- or send it on PM if you don't want it to be public on here xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!!! Now THAT is a bump!!! I can't wait for mine to be that big Margaret! Is it uncomfortable?? x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Nice bump Lou :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

You too Tyson... Lovely! :hugs: x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow- I'm looking at Suz's piccys now- we really do have beautiful women on here!! Slightly jealous of how slim you all are though!! :lol:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL no...I love it! people actually notice I'm preggo now. It's so low and poked out...hehe


----------



## kcw81

Marg your belly is large and adorable! 

Suz you have great eyebrows. I want your brows.


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> OK girls I posted a private miami album in my facebook with Vern, Caz, Lou and Jess able to see photos. Suz if you want to see then you gotta add me as a friend, I am [email protected].
> 
> Be prepared, my sister is really really pretty!

Ok I don't get it :dohh: How do I view the album? I can't see it in your albums! Obviously it's private but where is it?! :haha: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Suz you have great eyebrows. I want your brows.

:rofl: How random!!! Love your little doggy he's sooo cute!! 

Tyson your bump is lovely - mine is a slightly smaller version of yours! I think at 26 weeks it will be exactly the same!! 

I saw some HUGE bumps today at the hospital it's quite scary!! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz, I sent the album to you on FB, so if you go into your messages, in your FB inbox, there should be a message from me sharing the album with you.


----------



## babyloulou

It is a lovely bump Margaret! 

Ha ha Casey- you want her brows- I want her lovely wavy hair!! Let's ambush her and steal them both! :lol:


----------



## SBB

My hair is actually dead straight :( I curl it for major events!! :haha: Or when it's wet I tie it up and it dries and goes wavy! I would love to have wavy hair, esp since it's sooooo long! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Lou and Casey I love all your pics!!! :D 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks girls!!


----------



## SBB

Lol I think I've worked out FB and added you Peach :D hope so anyway or it's a random person!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh my god I'm on a roll - KC I found Caz and Tyson and Smile in your friends and have sent requests to all - I feel so clever! :amartass:


----------



## babyloulou

My hair won't wave or curl- it just falls out no matter what I do and hangs straight!! Although I did order a new barrel curler last night during my Amazon buying marathon so I'll see if that makes any difference!! :lol:

Yay Suz- you're now Facebook savvy!! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

Suz you are a genius! congrats!

You guys my hair is straight but has just enough wave to look wrinkly if I don't straighten it. I wish I could learn how to style it to make it really wavy and make it last all day. All I am really hoping for right now is to keep growing it because I want long locks! ITs been so long since I had long hair down my back and I am striving for that. its hard to get it that way when you highlight becuase that fries it.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm the same Casey- I had long hair until I was 19 and have had it short since then! I have decided to grow it since I've been pregnant. I went to the hairdressers for my highlights the other day and just had it trimmed instead of the cut I usually have. My hairdresser said it's already starting to look 'wispy' on the ends though and tried to persuade me to keep it short! I said 'no' though :lol: I am determined to give it a shot at growing it again! I'll probably be sick of it in a few months and have it all cut off!


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Suz you are a genius! congrats!

:rofl: 

when I curl mine I use heated rollers, put some hairspray in and then the rollers, then leave it for at least an hour. It doesn't usually last all day because my hair is so long! but it's much quicker than tongs because you just put it in and leave it, and can do makeup etc while it's cooling down. 

I can almost sit on my hair it's so long! I hate going to the hairdressers.. going to get OH to cut it for me! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

yeah I know what you mean Lou, my hair ladies are always trying to get me to cut off more length than I want. how are we supposed to grow it if you cut more than an inch each time? might as well try growing it out now when we have all these vitamins running through our bodies making it grow faster!


----------



## SBB

Margret you've got some pretty awesome eyebrows too!! Love the pic of you and the dog where you're wearing a white t-shirt! And are you getting a tatoo in one? Like that one too! 

KC I can't see your Miami pics - there was nothing in the message :shrug: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

suz you lucky little so-and-so! having hair soo long! it takes forevs. You don't color or highlight though right so its easier to grow it healthy? well curlers are from the 1950s! I should try it though if it works better than a hot iron. I bet I would have to use lotsa mousse or gel like you say. 

well I am off girls, I gotta go try and exercise in this heat. I have been on the computer all day screwing around and eating snacks!


----------



## kcw81

oh let me try and re-send it. can't you look into my pictures, and go to my albums and click on the miami one? hmmm.


----------



## kcw81

oh I see, I added you as a viewer on the album. go for it!

I added you too Marg if you want to see miami pics of me.


----------



## babyloulou

Exactly! :thumbup:

Oh girls- let me show you a winter pramsuit I ordered from Amazon last night. It's so cute!! Look at the rear view of it as well ....

error


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry wrong thread- the pictures are here https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000NWJWCW/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=baby


----------



## SBB

Lou that is just toooo cute!!! 

KC you and your sister are stunners! What a gorgeous pair of girls :D 

I think my sis is in one of my pics somewhere - maybe in family album :shrug: 

Anyway, your bump is teeny tiny in your bikini - you just look so slim! If I didn't know I def wouldn't guess from that! It's a bit more obvious in the dress - so cute! You'll have a lovely bump I think, just bump, no fat! :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and no I don't dye my hair or anything so it's in really good condition! I only brush it about once a week :haha: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's a lovely colour- in some of your photos it looks more red than in others- is that just when the light catches it then? Or have you dyed it red at some point? x


----------



## SBB

Are you calling me a ginger?! :ninja: 

Only kidding (Ollie!) yeh it's pretty much dark brown, but there is a lot of ginge in the family! My brother has lovely dark auburn hair and my cousins are really gorgeous redheads! So there's def a bit in there, maybe shows more in the light!

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Red hair is another thing I'm jealous of- along with curly hair, thick hair- and generally any hair that you can do something with- unlike mine! :lol:


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Red hair is another thing I'm jealous of- along with curly hair, thick hair- and generally any hair that you can do something with- unlike mine! :lol:

:rofl: just get some wigs!! Long hair is annoying too - it's always tied back basically cos it's easier! 

I'm hoping our baby gets a combo of my hair condition and brown colour, or auburn, and OHs wavy thick hair. 

I'd like brown/auburn for the boy. Then the girl either brown or red/auburn would be cool! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well my hair was white when I was a baby and then blonde until teen years- then went darker (although I still dye it blonde)- OH's hair was also white when a baby, then blonde- and still is blonde and curly! So I should imagine our baby will be blonde!? :shrug:

I'm getting so excited about my gender scan tomorrow now! :dance:


----------



## SBB

Yeh I reckon it'll be a blondie! I also had White blonde hair that stuck up on end - people thought I was a punk baby! Think it was til I was 2 or 3 and it changed... 

So excited for your scan - what time is it? 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

k that was quick its raining so we came home. :)


----------



## babyloulou

4:30pm It's about an hours drive away so will be back after 6 some time- but I'll try and use my phone and update straight after my scan xx


----------



## SBB

Oh my god Lou you're making us wait ALL day?! 

Right I have chatted A LOT tonight so off to sleep now... Night ladies :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night Suz- sleep well xxx


----------



## Smile4me

wheres the pic LOU???


----------



## babyloulou

What pic Verna?? x


----------



## Smile4me

of your bump in your pajamas


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh we were promised bump in pjs! Thought you meant the scan verna :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

OO love the new profile pic Smile!! Lovely! 

My pics were a few pages back- hang on- i'll repost them xx


----------



## babyloulou

Here they are again.....

(you saw them Suz- you commented on them! :lol:)



https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/th_August2010031.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/th_August2010032.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/th_bnbbump.jpg[/


----------



## SBB

SBB said:


> Oh yeh we were promised bump in pjs! Thought you meant the scan verna :dohh:
> 
> X x x

Oh my god baby brain!!! I saw them and commented :rofl: 

Right I clearly need sleep!! Night again x x x


----------



## Smile4me

OMG you are so flippen adorable!!!!! i love it!
OH PLEASE OH PLEASE OH PLEASE GOD Let me join these ladies soon!

Well another lonely night for me... girls are gone :( hubbys at work ....


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! I have went back and tried to catch up. You ladies are so chatty...lol. Great bump pics everyone. They are fabulous! I am on Facebook daily so if you want to add me I am under Kellie Lombardo or my email is [email protected]. 
Lou, good luck at the scan tomorrow. It is definitely a GIRL!
I am trying to remember what everyone else is up to but I am so tired and to add to DH is sick with a virus and has been puking all day. My appt today was pretty good. Still no further dilation so Cade is behaving for now. Hugs to all.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Verna! HAve a bath, drink wine, watch tv- do all the things you couldn't do your way if they were there!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay! So glad everything was OK at your appt Kel. Sorry DH is poorly though! :-(

I'll send you a request on Facebook now xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks honey. I am just hoping whatever he has is not contagious b/c honestly I don't need anything else to make me feel worse. I am still trying to get over my infection from last week. Poor thing is laid out in the living room chair napping.


----------



## Smile4me

Awww Kel, I hope your dh feels better.... Both of you should just chillax tonight!
Have some chicken soup and relax!


----------



## NurseKel

We are both being lazy. I am playing on here of course instead of doing my paperwork. He's sleeping in the chair with our puppy (all 50 lbs of her)...lol. It will be an early night for sure. We went out shopping for a few maternity pieces for me last night, got him a massage and went to dinner. It was a nice date night but we got home way too late for us old folks. 
What have you girls been up to?


----------



## kcw81

aww don't be lonely vern! where are the girls? your hubs goes to work at night? I just perused your pics on FB and you are gorgeous! I love your smile and your dimple. I have always wished I had dimples!!


----------



## kcw81

Hi Kel! Glad you aren't further dilated. I added you as a friend on FB. I just got back from miami to see my sister and I posted a private album on there if you want to see. its private because I am in a bikini in a couple!


----------



## babyloulou

And looking VERY fine in that bikini she didn't add!..... :winkwink:


----------



## Smile4me

RIGHT! I don't think I have ever worn a bikini... well since i have 100 kids according to Casey....HA!!!

Thanks hun, You and your sister are both gorgeous!
I love your hair... I just bought one of those curling irons that have like the spiral curl, I'm so tired of my hair flat to my head...hehe

Yes, I plan on a good evening alone...
two of the girls are on vacation with their dad.. the other two refused to go with Satan...LOL but the oldest is going bowling with friends aand my 11 year old is spending the night with her best friend and yes my dh is a manager/buyer for a Liquor store so he has to do the stupid retail store hours, I HATE IT he works EVERY Friday and Saturday and every other Sunday so my wekkend with my husband pretty much suck and yes I am feeling sorry for myself ..ha!


----------



## NurseKel

Casey, I am so happy you had such a great time and I will definitely check out these bikini pics. We took the kids swimming last weekend and it was my first experience in trying to find a suit that covered up bump. It was pretty pitiful if you ask me! LOL I felt like a huge whale but my sweet DH just always tells me how beautiful I am. He's such an awesome man.
Verna, that schedule would suck. I am lucky that DH and I have the same hours and days off although he will probably be changing jobs soon so that could all change.
As for the hair I am jealous of anyone with long full hair. I cut mine short when I got preggers and I like it okay but my hair is baby fine which makes for a bad thing, especially with our lovely Texas humidity.


----------



## babyloulou

Right I'll leave you lovely US'ers to chat- I'm trotting off to bed! It's twenty to one here and I need to get some sleep for my scan day! Wooo Hoooo!! :dance: Speak to you tomorrow girls- good night :kiss:


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you for adding me on FB. Now I gotta check out ya'lls pages. Night honey.


----------



## kcw81

night lou lou! good luck on yo scan!!

I agree verna, the night evening hours your DH has to work would suck! but at least he has a good job right? are you leaving for boston soon?

Kel I like your hair short, it looks cute with a big belly and a short cute cut. you know, you can wear a bikini with a big belly and still have it look beautiful. I have seen celebrities do it in photos, but they probably only gained 15 lbs for their whole pregnancy and also probably get spray tan everyday. your DH is so nice. I want my DH to say complimentary stuff to me about how I am looking now that I am "expanding". I think I will have to ask him to do it!!


----------



## Smile4me

Yes sweetie we leave on the 19th OH I Need it so bad!!
I'm playing around with this new awesome curling iron... :) and watching the real housewives of DC

oh I and so agree Kel looks FAB with the short hair... I love it.. makes your hair look thicker..


----------



## kcw81

nice you only have a week till you leave! is your hair right now as long as your avatar pic? I need to get a curling iron. I also want to get this product my sister told me about - I think its called Root Awakening or something and it supposedly makes your hair wavier. I tried diffusing mine once with the dryer but I don't really get how to do it right.


----------



## Smile4me

okthose of you with straight hair...you have to get this curling iron...


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou! Good luck for the scan honey! What time is it at???? (Havent checked back on last nights posts, passed out on the sofa and woke up coughing two hours later!) x

Morning everyone else! X


----------



## babyloulou

Morning ellen- you poor thing!! How are you feeling today?? 

Last night pages were mainly us talking about each others Facebook pictures to be honest!! Oh but there were a couple of bump pics posted! (including mine) :lol:

My scan is at 4:30pm. I should be back some time after 6- but I will try and update from my phone before that xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Still feeling crappy. Id LOVE to meet these women who feel FANTASTIC when preggers......90% of the time I look great but feel sh*t hahahaha

Ooooooh roll on tonight then! If you can post before 6 I would appreciate it hahaha Im off to my Aunties for 6 and might be some time. It'll KILL me not knowing your team hehehe x

Just had a huge hankering for a tuna baguette so, part bake bread in the oven, salad washed and tuna drained. BRING IT ON!!!!!!!!!! Hahaha xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls thanks for your wishes and thoughts been a hard couple of days with hubby but he doing something positive like making a diary of his memories so he can give it to Colins mum and dad. In a thankful way he didnt have a wife or children so at least that side of loss we dont need to worry about.

AFM, well definately growing and simply just awaiting the results now !


----------



## babyloulou

I just had the same craving for scrambled egg on toast with mushrooms!! Yum!! Oh is about to nip home from work and make it me! :thumbup: I feel like I'm getting a cold this morning! I'm all blocked up and I ache all over! 

Are you facebook ellen? Or are you not a fan? Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh how sweet of your OH Fluffy! Again so sorry for both of yours loss xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Just catching up on all threads great Facebook idea

Im Heather Sperry or [email protected]

Im with hubby on pic xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Sent you a friend request Heather xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: ladies... Don't know what's going on with me today... my colleague came in to eth offie with toasted banana bread this morning and I just couldn't concentrate until I'd gone and got some for myself!! THEN I went out for lunch with my brother and OH and ordered pancakes with bacon and maple syrup!! I'm definitely on a sweet thing roll today!! :rofl:

Loulou, look forward to hearing which team you are and seeing pics!! :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL I did get a tattoo in one of those pics...it hurt really bad when they got on my spine! The picture I think you're talking about is several years old...back when I was young and beautiful...now I'm only beautiful! LoL.

Lou, best of luck on your scan...can't wait to see pics and get our first member of team pink!! hehe!

Kel, I'm glad the contractions have stopped and Cade is doing well. Sucks about your hubby though! I hope he feels better soon!

AFM, we had our second Bradley class and I love it. We're learning so much and OH is really starting to see why I want to go natural and the benefits of having a natural birth. 24 hours until we see our little man in 3D!!!

Good morning and hello to everyone else! :hi:


----------



## Smile4me

oh Peach I will pm you a fabulous recipe this evening that my dh makes for me... he got the recipe from this B&B we stay at, Its Amazing!
awww Ellen hun I hope you feel better soon sweetie!
Lou - Good Luck sweetie!
Fluff- I'll add you this evening.

Hope everyone is having a good day, ours just began :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Right girls need your honest opinion, I want the first pram the Jane Slalom one but hubby wants the Mothercare MY range - let me know what you reckon
 



Attached Files:







Pram.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1









Pram 2.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 1









MY3.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 1









MY3 1.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Peach Blossom

Fluffy, I like the Jane Slalom, but I think we may go with the Mothercare mychoice. However, in an ideal world I'd go with Mamas and Papas Mylo... very sexy!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

I nearly went for the My3 Fluffy- it's a lovely pram! I ended up buying a Mamas and Papas Herbie on sale instead though. But would have otherwise gone for the My3!! Although to be fair I've never heard of the other pram you've posted!! 

Thanks for the scan good luck girls! I'll let you know as soon as I can xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Oh my ive just eaten 3 jam donuts in succession.....


----------



## kcw81

hello everyone! Just got up and I am waiting for these worker guys to show up to work on the house. They are still drying everything out with huge industrial dryers. We have to keep them on all day and all night and it sounds like an airport in here. 

anyway! Today is scan day for lou yay! can't wait to see if we gots another boy or a girl! I have my confirmation 20 week scan next week (even tho I will only be 19 weeks). I can say for sure then whether I am team penis.

Its almost the weekend! what is everyone doing?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls whooooppp loulou were are you hun carnt wait to see the pics hun xxxxxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! Got done with work much earlier than usual so decided to jump on and see what's up with everyone before I start the ever dreaded paperwork. Not to mention DH is home sick again today so I shall baby him a little as well.
Sorry I don't have opinions on the prams as we have much different travel systems in the US. I did like the one in the first pic though that was black.
Lou, I am patiently waiting for your announcement of......GIRL!!!
Hope everyone is having a fabulous Friday the 13th.


----------



## babyloulou

Well girls it's TEAM......


----------



## babyloulou

BLUE!!!!!


Can you believe it!! :rofl:


----------



## fluffyblue

Another boy but awwwwwwwwwww I cant wait now 

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## kcw81

OH MY GOD lou!!!! what the hell is going on around here?? it is boy city!! what do you think? is OH so happy?


----------



## fluffyblue

I really really want to know now and cannot wait till september so I have just booked a private gender scan for Friday 20th August wahey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Fluffy!! Yes OH didn't mind either way really. He's really happy now though and keeps talking about "his son" :lol:

I honestly, honestly thought it would be a girl!! I'm in shock! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Oh lou congratulations! I am so happy for you! A little bouncing baby boy will be so fun!


----------



## SBB

Oh my god just got on is it a boy?! 

:happydance: 

I'm going to read back!! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats Lou!!! Pro Football League...here we come!!! LoL

I had my doctor's appointment today and everything is fine...they told me to watch my weight. 26 weeks and 27 pounds...a pound a week?? Bah, my Bradley instructor said not to worry too much about weight as this is the time when the baby is really growing and a critical time for brain growth. Previous doctor said to just eat healthy and not to worry about the pounds so I am not going to worry at this point. You all have seen my bump pics...my thighs and rear have enlarged but other than that I don't even feel like I have put that much weight on.


----------



## SBB

Lou I can't believe it!! Congrats hun :hugs: 

Wow who's going to break the trend?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Isn't it crazy!!! Clomid must make boys! :lol:

Margaret- I've seen pictures of you and find it very hard to believe you need to watch your weight!! How silly!! :lol:


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks Lou and I agree...I'm not going to worry about it at this point. I feel great and baby is healthy so that's all that matters!


----------



## NurseKel

Lou!!! OMG! I just knew you were the one to break our boy trend but I am delighted you are on Team Blue with us. I know your DH is thrilled as there is something about a man having a son. 
Tyson, I don't think there is any concern about your weight that I have seen from your pics. You look fabulous and not big at all. I am up to a total of 17 lbs so far and have really leveled off. I don't think I've gained any since around 25 weeks or so.
Fluffy, I guess you are next to give us some hope of a girl on here. LOL


----------



## SBB

Lou I'm so pleased you're team blue! Or team penis as KC calls it :rofl: 

I can't wait to start buying blue stuff! :happydance: 

Tyson from your pic I'd never think you could have put on 27lbs! I agree don't worry about it! 

Kel glad you're ok, hope DH feels better! 

Fluffy I like the first pram! And v excited to have another gender scan soon! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Lou that is Awesome Congrats.... Now I really want to start the clomid immediately..hehe I want to join Team Blue sooooo badly!
I'm so happy for you and dh..If my bnb was working properly I would give you a huge hug!!!

tyson hun you have nothing to worry about, you look Marvelous!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Girls its official and there may be 2!! My numbers went from 222 at 13dpo to 4165 at 20dpo!!! I have a appt next thursday and the nurse said that my numbers were super and her guess would be there is more than 1!! oh my!!:)


----------



## babyloulou

We couldn't get any decent pictures though as the cheeky little boy wouldn't wake up! We just got a picture of his spine and that's it! :lol: they made me walk around, jiggle about, go for a wee and come back again! NOTHING would wake him up though! :lol:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou so happy for the boy!! Maybe this should be the clomid boy making thread!! LOL I so hope I get a boy as well:)


----------



## babyloulou

I know it's crazy! :rofl: 

Wow!! You might be our Clomid twins then! (oh actually weren't you on a break from Clomid???) twins would be sooooo exciting! :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yeah Lou that is what is crazy I wasn't on anything this time. So weird. I did think I did O twice but I wasn't sure.


----------



## kcw81

reeds girl congrats! that would be so neat if it were twins! sticky sticky!

How many of us are there with boys now? so crazy! and my two girlfriends just had baby boys here . there must be something in the air, like somehow the global population balance needed to be shifted to more boys as girls were overrunning the joint.

MArg I think you look great and it will come off easy once you unload the big baby inside you!


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks for the reassurance girls!! You all are the best!! :)

Fantastic news reeds!! When will you find out for sure...7 weeks?


----------



## SBB

Oh my god reeds that's sooo exciting!! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think next week. I have a appt next thursday. I will be 6weeks next friday.


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! I go away and come back to ANOTHER team blue ( i am now totally resigned to that we are ALL having boys lol!) AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND the Reeds MUST be having twins cos crikey moses that is some hell of a rise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow wee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awwwww Lou congrats honey xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- there are 6 confirmed boys now- with 6 people still to go xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Ellen!! Ain't it mad!? :rofl: How are this many boys possible? :lol:


----------



## TySonNMe

Woohoo for team blue!! Someone should make a Clomid boy ticker...I would proudly don that one on my siggy!


----------



## kcw81

too bad we don't live near eachother and all the boys could be pals and play together.


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo yeah we should! I don't know how to make one though! Does anyone else? x


----------



## caz & bob

whoooopppp loulou :blue: hun aw i have a boy and hes i want i want all the time xxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

My hubbys like that to Caz so dont expect they change too much hahahaha


----------



## TySonNMe

Maybe we could ask one of those people in the siggy department?


----------



## babyloulou

I'll see what I can find out- maybe they're easy to make?? I go and see...... (I'd better get us a Clomid girl one as well for when the girls FINALLY start arriving!)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! Lou team blue?! Who'd have thought it?!! Glad the scan went well!!

Reeds those numbers are amazing!!! Come on the twins!!! :hugs:

I have to wait til 14th Sept for my sex scan... Team pink vibes please everyone... My mum will explode if she can't buy pink baby grows!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Peach- Yours has GOT to be team pink now!! Got to be!! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Surely to god one of us is getting a girl hahaha If not we ARE been groomed to bred a superior force of men for future super armies hahaha

Oh get this new little treat for me today...............Leaky boobs! xxx


----------



## Smile4me

well Ellen I think you have it all for everyone... poor thing.
I wish you lived closer I would send you out for a day at the spa!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Verna xxx DH thinks its hilarious! [email protected] hahahaha I hope its just break through and isnt here for good.....................I'll be buying shares in breast pads otherwise hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Ellen!! Poor you! :haha:


----------



## NurseKel

Ellen, sorry bout the leaky boobs hun. I told DH the other day that I'm convinced I don't have any milk as I have never leaked once this entire time. I haven't been concerned though seeing as how I don't plan to breastfeed.
Verna, you are just the sweetest thing ever!
Peach, I really hope for your mom's sake you get our first Clomid girl. I feel her pain as I LOVE pink! 
Reeds, wouldn't that be the most wonderful gift ever to get twins after all you've been through...?!?! Awesome!!!
Casey, I think we are indeed intended to build a sports team or army of superior Clomid boys....hehehe. If ya'lls all act as impatient and hyper as the one in my uterus we all got problems! LMAO


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Kel, my boy has been going crazy in there today!! He even kicked the doctor's doppler today at the office!! LoL


----------



## babyloulou

I can't wait to feel some form of movement! Just a flutter or anything! Come on baby boy....


----------



## NurseKel

That sounds so familiar! LOL Both times I have been to the hospital the nurses just gave up on keeping the monitor on Cade. He would kick it really hard a few times then run away. Now he's getting too big and restricted for room to be running away. And he can't stand the doppler either. LOL


----------



## NurseKel

Lou, I don't remember really feeling Cade until I was around 17-18 weeks so you should feel that lil bugger any day now. Then, it never stops. Cade never stops and I never know what body part I'm patting on. I know he's been head down since early on but other than that, it is a mystery. Although I am pretty sure I am starting to get those big feet of his under my ribs now!


----------



## SBB

Jesus just kicked so hard my whole tummy moved!! Twice! 

Lou it'll happen soon I promise! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I hope so! :dance:


----------



## kcw81

umm hey guys, so I am 18 w and 4 days and still no kicking! I wonder if that is a problem!


----------



## NurseKel

Casey, have you felt any flutters at all? I know I felt DD very early and naturally just thought since this was my second pregnancy I would feel him sooner but I didn't. Also, position of the baby and placenta have a lot to do with how much movement you may feel. Don't worry honey. Once it starts it doesn't stop. LOL


----------



## SBB

KC it's def nothing to worry about... Some people don't feel it til about 24 weeks! I was really lucky to feel him at 16 weeks but I know my placenta is not in the way or anything... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

thanks Kel and suz. I just googled it and it said anywhere from 16-25 weeks might be the first feeling. But I feel like everyone on here is around 17-18 weeks feeling the movement. I have not felt anything at all! I hope I get it soon so I can be assured.


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Casey like the others have said dont fret, its fine to feel nothing til 24 weeks or so. Im a day apart from Suz and hers is much stronger than mine is...............She says as its giving me a bloody good whollop hahaha

Oh I forgot to say, my anterior placenta had gone when I had my 20week scan. Im now fundal baby! Yay! x


----------



## babyloulou

UK girls I have found a really good website! I think you'll like it especially Ellen- it's a baby version of Brandalley. It has different designer baby clothes sales on every day. You sign up and then check the sales each day. It's here...

https://www.tagadas.com/


----------



## Rudeollie

DH is NOT impressed with you Lou hahahaha LOOOOOOOOOOOVIIIIIIIIIN ITTTTTTT! xxx

Hahahahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Lol I'll check that out tomorrow Lou! 

I have to sleep I'm too tired! Been ever so slightly grumpy and irritable all day today :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww night Suz. Sweet dreams. Im not far behind you to be honest! End of supernanny and Im off to bed! x


----------



## babyloulou

Night Suz! xx

I'm watching Supernanny too Ellen- how crap is that Dad! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou that dad was such an ass! DH was screaming (drunk) at the tv. I swear Im not letting him have 2 bottles of wine in the house at one time anymore:drunk:


----------



## babyloulou

Mine's been on the Magners tonight- celebrating his boy!! :lol:

I've just ordered a changing bag! This one in green....

https://www.justchangingbags.co.uk/p66-Wallaboo-Baby-Changing-Bag-(Lime-Green).html


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh thats lovely Lou! Its a my colour green, Ive got looooads of stuff that colour for bubs. Even the room is getting some paint in there that colour hahaha 

Great prices btw!

Right peepy time for me. Im exhausted xxx Nighty night xxx


----------



## babyloulou

NIght Ellen- sleep well xxx :hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Lou, love the bag. That is a fantastic green. I will try to get a pic of mine. I actually found one that semi matches our travel system and I really like it. It's got green in it as well.
Night Ellen!


----------



## kcw81

ohhh I like that bag lou! it's all fringey on the edges. don't stress me out with all this shopping you are doing - I am starting to feel behind since I have done ZERO shopping! 

night UKers!


----------



## babyloulou

I know- I've spent another £170 tonight on boys stuff now I've found out the sex! :blush: 

Someone bloody stop me!! :lol:

Good night girls- I'm off to bed too xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Night honey! Get some rest and dream of blue things!
Casey, you are like me I didn't do anything until I hit 20 weeks so I would know the sex for sure and not end up with a lot of the wrong color. LOL It does take a lot of restraint though.


----------



## kcw81

goodnight kel!:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Wow you are all such chatty cathys... LOL!
DH cracked open a Malbach yummy! I feel kind of guilty in this 2ww what if I am.. I guess a glass of wine wont hurt...
I love it that you are all shopping, KC dont worry hun I am sure you will catch up,,, just don't be like Bethany Frankel and wait until after the baby is born ...lol... 
Does anyone have any babyshower plans or know of any for you?


----------



## kcw81

hey vern sorry I just saw your post! who is bethany frankel? desperate housewife? is that show good?? I don't think I will have a shower, not much family in state and only like 3 close girlfriends. I guess we could do it with husbands too so my DHs friends could come with their wives but I doubt it will happen. I am hoping my dad just gives me a big wad of money!


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> ohhh I like that bag lou! it's all fringey on the edges. don't stress me out with all this shopping you are doing - I am starting to feel behind since I have done ZERO shopping!

KC you're not as bad as me, I haven't bought one single thing! 

Verna don't worry nothing goes to bubs til 18 dpo or something so hope you enjoyed your wine :D 

We don't really have baby showers here! But for my friend we all went for afternoon tea about a month before her due date! It was really nice and they did champagne for everyone else.... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: morning ladies.


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Peach - Hows your saturday going? 

Lou - You are VERY naughty hahahaha Gawd knows how much your going to spend before little man arrives hehehehe

Verna - Enjoy the wine. The month we conceived was the firt one I allowed myself to get drunk (ish) and look what happens hahahaha I felt like a drunken floozy hehehehe

Well MORE decorating going on here. Im bored of it now tho................Im doing to paperwork/filing/organising etc moving stuff from one room to another while DH paints and preps. I wannna go shopping tho...........................Huff! xxx


----------



## SBB

Morning :wave:

More decorating for me too! But I'd like to go shopping! Need to start buying stuff for little Jesus... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone! 

Verna- I agree with ellen! I got REALLY drunk two nights in a row the weekend before my bfp! First month I had done that too! (not that we're recommending it of course! :lol:)

Speaking of decorating Ive been meaning to ask you girls about painting! I know sone of you have been doing it! My midwife said it was an absolute no-no and to stay away from all paint fumes! She said I shouldn't even be in the same house as painting! My mum agreed with her! I thought maybe that was just an old-fashioned thing about old lead based paints but when I checked the nhs website it says to avoid paint fumes too?! Have any of you been told differently???


----------



## SBB

oh dear... I've done loads! I read as long as it's well ventilated it's fine! Hmm all the paints I used were waterbased and low-odour :shrug: it's a bit late now! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I was told to stay away from all fumes too Lou. We have all the windows and doors open when OH paints and I stay in another room. Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Suz- I didn't mean to worry you- I was just planning on doing loads at our new house and the midwife was appalled when I said it! I just don't know whether to go ahead and make sure the rooms well ventilated or just tell OH he's doing it all alone! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

You can get odour free paint... don't know if that's any safer. xx


----------



## SBB

Well I'd tell OH he's doing it alone!! That's what I'll be telling my OH now! 

Although seriously, the fumes can't be that bad - we sit in traffic jams breathing in car fumes for god knows how long while pregnant! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Right I thought I'd update mow my shopping has arrived :lol: 


This dress in both blue and coral. I bought it before in Coral and loved it, but it was full price and too small round boobs so sent it back! But now it's in the sale! So got it in bigger size and will only keep one colour.... It looked lovely and good with bump also! 
https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1035890
These are too big :( The 10 was so tight around the boobs but these just look weird!

Not sure really why I got this, just quite like it! 
https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1150619
Ollie this is really nice!! It's v flattering and long too... KEEP!!

NO idea why I got this!!! I just thought it's a bargain at £20! And I don't have a medium coat - for when it's not summer but not winter - I so know this ones going back!! 
https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=828053
This is huge all over, and a button popped off!! It's cool but for a specific size bump - so bigger or smaller and it wouldn't look as good. Wouldn't wear it.

Thought this would be nice with tights in winter. I live in dresses and tights in winter. 
https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1133938
Yuck!! Looks awful on! So unflattering! And smelt like it's been stored forever!

Again, not sure why! And just realised, I think I accidentally managed to order 2??!!!! 
https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1110598
Really nice, but too short for me!

I ordered 3 pairs of Topshop maternity jeans - but they weren't that confortable! So I thought if these are comfortable I can dye them black and also wear in winter 
https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1011812
Brilliant! Love them - quite tight on the legs :D - KEEP!!

Same as above!! 
https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1111073
Brilliant again! So stretchy and not too tight anywhere - so think they'll be a lifesaver when I'm bigger - I will be dying them black though cos the colour is not great! - KEEP!!
And again.... 
https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1069298
These are very tight on the leg, fine now but when bump in way not great I imagine! Also, they are over the bump which I love, but the denim bit is tight at just the wrong point, so give slight muffin top :nope: 

They only have this is a size 16!! But £4!! Thought I may as well :haha: comfy round the house t-shirt! 
https://www.asos.com/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=998012
Grrr didn't even get this - because card got declined (admittedly my own fault wrong security number) I then couldn't add this to the order again!

Ok that's it girls :D 

I'm sending back both the Topshop Jeans I got - they're £40 and not comfortable at all! They dig into the bump! And I have got these ones for £14/£15 now! 

I also think this might be good with existing jeans https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...splayA_2446_10751_-1_24176_103435_10001_24176

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww shame on some of the clothes but great that dress looks good hehehe!

As for paint, we're only using emulsion so its fine to use. I think the paint rule applies to gloss and really strong stuff like that. But again Im no doc like Suz, but I know for SURE round where I live theres more chance of the environment getting us ill than some paint. (I live in power station central up north!!! Hence us moving hahaha) And Im only supervising hahahaha xxx

Havent even started yet, just had fish and chips :haha:


----------



## SBB

Ollie I'm not convinced your ticker has changed!! I think it may be time for a new one! 

It's raining outside so I'm watching edward scissorhands :D 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your all fine well afm on the 12 i came off af and these last 2 days i have been spotting brown and then red stuff dont no what it is because when af stops it stops and i have never spotted before what do you think girls xxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Ticker Test! (hate these bloody things lol!)

Hi Caz, Hmmm Im not sure on this spotting, I never had any so cant really say hun xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Well that didnt frickin work did it? x


----------



## Rudeollie

Work pllllllllllllllllllllllllease!


----------



## Rudeollie

Och screw it! Im just going to write how many days every morning! Ive now tried 4 different sites and NONE are working properly! They can all TICK off! x


----------



## SBB

Oh dear ollie :( 

Caz I'm not sure hun... I always get spotting so it's normal for me! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Girls- I've just been to the John Smedley sale with my best friend and bought a loads of nice clothes (all for "after bump" unfortunately!) - it was all so cheap though I had to! £120 jumpers were all £12!! :lol:

Ellen- well the midwife actually said "no paint" at all to me! No gloss or emulsion! Absolutely none at all- she seemed quite shocked that I even thought it might be alright! 

As for your ticker have you tried baby-gaga.com??? xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good Morning Ladies and bumps!

Caz I didn't have spotting either...so I am no help either. Sorry


----------



## Rudeollie

IS she an old school Midwife Lou?? Mine said emulsion is fine?????????????? Bizarre! Hahaha

And yep tried gaga and said on here there were too many lines! Ive given up anyhoo!

Well Ive just got rid off 4!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bedding sets:blush: I am slightly obsessed with bedding hehehe xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and Suz........I got this dress today from Dot p's maternity:

https://www.dorothyperkins.com/weba...ategory_rn=208668&productId=1841487&langId=-1


----------



## SBB

I think different midwives have different opinions and stick to them! If you read this you'd never decorate the nursery at all!! https://www.telegraph.co.uk/property/3349062/Step-away-from-the-paint-roller.html

Oooh ollie that's nice and so cheap! Off to check out what else they have :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Dotty Ps have got some nice stuff! But I'm too poor! I like the 2in1 tops, that have a Cardigan attached! 

One thing that irritates me about maternity wear is the dresses - they are ALL knee length?! Knee length doesn't suit me! I like shorter (not flash my arse shorter, just 5/6 inches above the knee...) It's what I wear most of winter! I cant seem to find any like that. But lots of the 'tops' look like they'd be about right as a dress! Might check that out :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Suz I know just what you mean! I wanted some shorter dress for my chunky biker boots I got last year. But cant find any! Ive see some nice knitted ones in the Autumn La Redoute collection tho that look fab and Im sure us preggers can get away with them too!

Some of the Dot P's tunice and long tops do fine as dresses btw, Ive got a few and they arent "show your arse off" short so go for it! X


----------



## caz & bob

hellen i have never spotted before so dont no xxxxx


----------



## SBB

I quite like la redoute - stop trying to make me spend money!! :haha: 

Cool I think I'm going to wait til my bump is a bit bigger, and then hit DPs in the next sale! :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I like that dress Ellen- it's pretty! I'm going to browse the rest of Dotty P's now! (although I will keep my debit card far out of reach! :lol:)

Suz- I've just skimmed that article you posted and the VOCS it talking about being bad for the baby are exactly what my midwife said. She said something about VOCS and birth defects. 

Ellen- no she's quite young actually. The most bizarre thing is she seems so "don't care" about everything else! She said dying my hair was fine, she said nearly everything was OK. The only thing she was insistent on was the paint thing and no soft/blue cheeses. When I spoke to my mum she said "I would have thought you would have known not to go near paint with all the internetting you do on those funny sites!" :rofl: And she said when a woman at her work got pregnant they had to cancel the decorating of her office so as not to get her near the fumes!


----------



## SBB

Yeh vocs are bad in older or spirit based paints. In almost all new paints the levels are very very low. But just make your OH do it anyway! 

Ollie can you post a new bump pic, I want to compare! I just saw one of someone who's only a week ahead of me and she's got a much bigger bump :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- there was a woman in the scan place yesterday who was 19 weeks and 1 day (so just over two weeks ahead of me) and she was HUGE!! Now either I am underestimating how much we can grow week by week or different women have very different bumps!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I guess we're just different. I'm going out tonight, so I'll takes pic of me and my bump and post it tomorrow, honestly though in a lot of clothes I just don't look pregnant at all! I really thought I would be unmistakably preggers by now! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Maybe you'll just "pop" all of a sudden! Loads of women say that don't they! It's all gradual bump growing- then all of a sudden "BAM" massive belly! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol that would be funny - imagine waking up one morning with a belly twice as big!! 

I am so cosy in my bed with my babies, I have to get up and get ready :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey girls! yeah suz post your "going out bump" tomorrow! Its so funny how everyone's bumps are so different. I just want mine bigger! 

it is going to be really hot here today, maybe 100. not used to that. me and DH might go see a movie later if I can force him, maybe Despicable Me or Dinner For Schmucks.


----------



## TySonNMe

Hello ladies! We had our 4D ultrasound and it was awesome! He looks so much like his daddy!! I uploaded pictures to Facebook and am trying to upload the video. Here's some pics:
 



Attached Files:







US08142010_1.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 7









US08142010_2.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 7









US08142010_3.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Casey! OH has just been talking about going to the cinema too- but I hate it!! I find it a bit boring so I'm being sulky and refusing to go! :lol:

Wow I wish we had nice weather here! It's been raining and miserable for about a week!! 

Tyson has posted her photos of her 4d scan on Facebook- they are amazing!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Wow Tyson those are amazing!! I'll check them out on FB tomorrow :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

They are so amazing Margaret! I've just looked through them all on Facebook! They are so clear! What a beauty! :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks girls! I am uploading the video as we speak...should be up soon I hope. It was so amazing! We're going to go back when I'm 32 weeks for another and then I think that'll be it, until he's born of course. It's just so amazing how much he looks like his dad...I am still holding out hope that he get some of my brains or personality LoL...looks like the looks department his dad has complete control over!!


----------



## kcw81

hey lou why do you think the movies are boring?? I LOVE the movies! I am a total sucker for movies. 

Marg I cannot believe your pics! I have never seen that before! its amazing! what a little cutie, is he smiling?


----------



## TySonNMe

It sure looks like he's smirking in the one picture!!


----------



## TySonNMe

And you can see a little dimple or something that resembles a dimple!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

He is so handsome!! How exciting!!!:)


----------



## babyloulou

The smile on the one you have on your profile piccy is amazing! Bless him!

Casey- I'm not sure I've just never really been one for the cinema to be honest! I don't think it helps that both Derby and Chesterfield cinemas near us smell slightly mouldy! They are also always freezing! :lol: Now I went to the movies in America once and it was amazing! We got big comfy chairs, they brought ice cream round! It was brilliant! If our cinemas were like that I might be more inclined to go! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG what a HANDSOME boy we have in our midst hey? Ty he is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!X

Suz - Im off out tonight too so we shall both post out pretty while preggers pics tomorrow!

Lou - STEP away from the internet shopping honey hahaha, oh well ONE little look wont hurt hey? Hehehe And Im the same over the cinema - cant tolerate it.........Saw Iron Man2 when 8 weeks pregnant and OMG no point. Saw more off the toilets than the film heheheh!

Right food here I come yum yum!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## babyloulou

I think it must be because we have pretty crap cinemas here compared to the USers!! I also haven't see a decent film (except Toy Story 3) for bloody ages! I always think they are a bit of a let-down! 

Wow everyone is off out tonight! Wish I was! :lol: Where are you going girls? Anywhere nice? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Im off to Frankie & Bennys. Trashy but just what I need today....I fully intend to have a HUGE desert too mmmmm hahaha

What you doing tonight? Anything fun?x


----------



## TySonNMe

Ollie, about your ticker, you have to use the BBCode version. Just copy and paste into your signature and it should pop up.


----------



## babyloulou

No- I'm not doing anything. My OH is cooking us homemade pizzas- although he has just gone back to the shop for the 3rd time as he keeps forgetting ingredients! :haha:

He did ask if I wanted to go out for dinner but I am finding quite difficult the past couple of weeks to go out and see everyone else drinking!! It's not bothered me before the last couple of weeks- I didn't care at all in the 1st trimester- but would love a night on the wine now! :lol:


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh, what I wouldn't do for a nice glass of wine or a Smirnoff!!


----------



## kcw81

Lou don't let the not drinking thing bother you! you can have fun without it! you are so lucky to have a bun in the oven and now since you are pregnant you have a right to go out and show it off and get whatever tasty treat you want from the restaraunt. SO Replace the alcohol drinks you want with a milkshake or whatever desserts they have, its probably the same calories in the end! is it extra hard since your OH gets lots of drinks? you get envious?


----------



## kcw81

Suz, I just looked back on your posts and saw the shopping update. I am sad the white dress didn't work out! It looked so cute on the girl! glad the black one looked good tho!
Oh and you say that I am not as bad as you with baby shopping, well dear, I am just as bad! I have not bought a single thing NOR any maternity wear. so there!


----------



## babyloulou

EVERYONE I know drinks a lot Casey! OH doesn't drink that much anymore really- especially since I've been pregnant- but there really is no social thing around here- except in the pub!! I know UK has a much bigger drinking culture than the US anyway, but it's even worse out here in the countryside where there is nothing except pubs! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Mmmmm pubs and lock ins and cosy fire and nice pub grub mmmmm! Hahaha

Well back from tea and stuffed hehehe Had a mocktail too as the drink was depressing me Lou too! Its so odd its only been the past 2 weeks its bothered me, not sure why cos as much as I enjiy a drink I can easily do without it.............Confused.com! Hahaha

Right Im gettin DH on this ticker case. Ive been doing as you said Ty and it wont work. I WILL be ticker tastic again.........x


----------



## kcw81

Lou, I see what you mean. I think it is a little different round here, plus you are younger than me and all your friends are still quite into partying right? Ahh being in your 20's, I did my fair share of drinking back then to be sure! Now I am more interested in staying home and eating good food!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm 31 Casey!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha that did tickle me too Lou! Hehehe xxx

Hey Im tickety boo again! (Dnt like the baby on these ones tho but hey it works right!) x


----------



## babyloulou

The babies are a little creepy but hey- at least we have a countdown! 

P.S: I know what you mean by the mocktails- soooooo not the same!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

I know I just said to DH............Errr in almost a month we are down to double figure countdown! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOd my tummy hurts now frm all my food. I had 3 courses to make up for no booze hehehe All I really wanted was a peroni beer:growlmad:

Ive done my bump pic but not dsure I can move to get the cable to put it on the pc hahaha How lazy am I?!?!?!"


----------



## babyloulou

Very! :haha: (she says wallowing on the settee!)


----------



## kcw81

Hahahaha! Lou that is funny! Woops! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh well! At least I know I can't look that old then!! :rofl: What it says about my maturity levels is probably better left unsaid :haha:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Lol just been catching up - glad you had a nice meal ollie! 

KC ok I admit youre worse on the lack of shopping than me! I've bought maternity stuff at least! 

Lou I agree about the cinema! Me and OH have been together at least 5 years, and we went to the cinema for the first time this year because my mum made us go and see avatar! I actually quite enjoyed it, but we went after everyone else had already seen it so there was hardly anyone there! 

Anyway, I've been to a 'summer' party tonight - thank god it was actually a really dry and quite warm night! OHs band were playing which was cool... But I was tired so came home.. 

Ollie everyone said I looked like a Grecian goddess in my maxi dress - it's really lovely I hope you like yours! Will post my bump pic in it tomorrow :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow can't wait to see your picture Suz! :thumbup: 

Well I'm glad other UKers agree with me about the cinemas here! Just not a brill night out at all! 

I have a new symptom by the way girls- insomnia!!! It's great fun! Strarted the night bfore last and seems determined to stay! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Oh no Lou! You are always on here very late... 

You should try and find a luxury cinema near you - they have sofas and pizza and ice cream etc! But there's not many around I don't think...

Ok sleep time for me, night girls x x x


----------



## babyloulou

They have one of those screens in the Derby cinema but we've never been able to get in. It's either full or playing a film we don't want to see (it's only one screen). The new town we are moving to has an old-fashioned cinema- a Ritz. It is supposed to be really good and old world! Maybe I'll like it there!! 

Night Suz and everyone else xxx


----------



## kcw81

Lou about you seeming younger than you are - I don't think its a matter of maturity. I think the truth of it is, I am boring, you are fun!


----------



## babyloulou

Awww don't be silly Casey!! I think the truth is I need to learn how to gave fun without drinking! :haha:

How is everyone this morning? What is everyone up to? My OH has gone to play golf with my Stepdad and my mum is coming here for the day. We're all going for a carvery dinner (veggie for me of course) later on! X


----------



## SBB

here is my 21 week bump - bet it will go the wrong way round! I'll try and do it on tinypic as well... 

OH is nursing a hangover today and we are going to look at a house...


Mmmm carvery sounds good! I might do a roast dinner later :D 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







bump 21 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 12









bump 21 weeks a.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babyloulou

That dress looks stunning Suz! You are so gorgeous! :growlmad: You really do look like a Grecian princess :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

By the way I was late so took these in a hurry!! I had thought I could wear one of my old shorter dresses because none of them are really tight, but I put on this lovely dress from French Connection last night and it looked awful!! It was sooo tight and obscenely short!! So it's maternity or nothing from now on basically! 

Oh my god our internet is so slow!! Tinypic takes forever!

https://i37.tinypic.com/29dcmz5.jpg

https://i35.tinypic.com/2zpjq5u.jpg

x x x


----------



## SBB

Aw thanks Lou :D 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Gorgeous Suz! Looks absolutley fab on your lovely skinny bod, truley bumpa licious! xxx

Ive been up since 8 thanks to bubs taking up camp next to my bladder. Honestly since 3am I must have pee'd about 35 times.!!!!!!!!!!! Just had beans on toast for brekkie and now Im trying to get inspired to do stuff round the house but all I seem to be doing is internet shopping! Found a lovely camera for some super bubs pictures. But DH thinks I should wait til nearer the time......................Grrrrr xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm lucky camera wise- OH bought me a Lumix G1 for my 30th birthday! I haven't even figured out how to use it properly yet but must do before the baby arrives! I was thinking of buying my OH one of those Flip video cameras for Xmas for baby videos- what do you reckon? Has anyone got one? Are they any good? X


----------



## Rudeollie

My cousin got one when his bubs was born Lou and LOVES it! I was going to get DH one for his bday, they had them on a REALLY good offer on Argos............. Ended up been selfish and chose a weekend away for us instead hahahaha!

Lucky girl getting a lumix! My hubby wouldnt have a clue where to start! Hahaha Ive seen a nie Fuji down to £149 from £320........Its got that magic panarama feature so I wqould FINALLY be able to get all the family in one big group shot hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

I know- it would be amazing if I learnt how to use it properly! It takes brilliant pictures even when you just point and shoot on automatic! The instruction book is huge though! Would take me a day to read it! Then another 5 days to understand it! :rofl: 

Maybe I will get a Flip for him then! The only thing wrong with the Lumix is it hasn't got a video camera on it! Our iPhones have but it's just not the same quality as a proper camera!


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> I'm lucky camera wise- OH bought me a Lumix G1 for my 30th birthday! I haven't even figured out how to use it properly yet but must do before the baby arrives! I was thinking of buying my OH one of those Flip video cameras for Xmas for baby videos- what do you reckon? Has anyone got one? Are they any good? X

Lou we've got the flip HD and OH loves it! But he has got the iphone 4 now, and he uses the video on that more because it's already with him if you know what I mean! 
We might sell the flip on ebay, he hardly used it at all so it's perfect - if you want to get a 2nd hand one let me know - we've kept all the box and everything.

x x x


----------



## SBB

Lol Lou my OH bought me the Sony Alpha for my birthday last year - I also have no idea how to use it!! It takes great pics though but the manual is sooooo long! 

I used to use a similar one in my old job but I've forgotten it all! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah do it. I thought they did have video capture tho????? The price of them, you'd really expect someone to come with it to take the pics for you wouldnt you hahaha!

Im going to enrol on a photo course, working for the county council you get some FAB redcued photo courses........Check out your staff benefits, as a teacher you will prob have something similar.

I intend to get the course then do some freelance for my uncles design company hahaha I was always really good/interested in photography in high school but then the pub became more so hehehehe x


----------



## babyloulou

I did photography AS at college whole doing my A levels but can't remember a bloody thing! :lol: 

I think the new Lumix G2 has video but the G1 hasn't! A bit poor for over £600! 

Suz- you'll have to let me know how much you are going to be selling the Flip for x

that's a good idea about the courses Ellen- I might have a look at that! 

Can any of you girls tell me why parents tell you "I'm on my way" then two hours later are still not here!! We are supposed to be walking the dogs before going for dinner! Come on Mother- bloody hell!!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Thats my mum all over Lou. I say we'll meet at so and so time in Leeds and she's wandering round the other end of town at the time we're due to get together! THEN she expects ME to traips up there to her hahahaha! Have a lovely walk and lunch xxx


----------



## Rudeollie




----------



## SBB

Ollie your bump is all big and proper :( 

Me and OHs conversations just went like this: 

Me: (Bottom lip out) Everyone else has got a proper bump, mines rubbish :( 

Him: You have got a proper bump 

Me: Not compared to this! (showed him your pic) 

Him: (silence) then: How far along is she though? 

Me: One day behind! 

Him. Oh. Erm.... Hmmm. 

:cry: I want a proper bump!!!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Suz:hugs:.......dont be silly yours is a lovely big bump! Its our family, we are notoriously very BIG carriers when preggers................Please dont be sad :cry::cry:


----------



## Smile4me

Morning girls!
Oh Suz you are just fine hun... everyone looks great and don't worry about Ellens bump being bigger, I bet she would want a smaller one so can tie her shoes.... :flower:

Ellen you look maaaaavelous darling!
Lou hun I love the pic

AFM - Still not a sign of anything... grrrrr this 2 ww is just the pits!!:sad2:
AND I'm officially BROKE!! I went shopping for 8 hours straight yesterday with my wonderful girls OH I feel old although I have to admit most people think we are sisters when we go shopping so that makes me feel good however I don't feel like it, My feet and shins are aching... DH came home and massaged my poor achy feet although he stands on his feet 9 1/2 hours every day... I'm a whimp..LOL 
To top it off, Guess what? Oh yea,,, I have to take them back today to exchange what didnt fit right:growlmad:

I hope everyone has a Great Day!


----------



## SBB

Thanks girls :hugs: 

It would just be nice to have a bump that's definitely a bump! I think I could still just look a bit fat!! 

Verna you poor thing! Try and put your weary feet up this evening! 

How long ago was the +opk? 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Awww I understand hun but at least you look like a Greek Goddess... :)

Last Saturday... so only 8 days ago ...hehe but then that Monday I had spotting and cramping for one day...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Caz :hi:

Hi Smile- I can't wait for your testing day honey :hugs:

Ellen- that is one huuuuuuge bump! :lol:

Suz- yours may be smaller and more compact- but it is still a definite bump and NOT fat!


----------



## Rudeollie

Exactly!!!!!!!!! Theres not an ounce of fat of you Suz its all bump thats all. Me however..........:dohh:

Oh and as DH pointed out - I HAD just had a 3course meal like 40 minutes before it was taken :haha:!

Ive spent all day uploading out photos and sending them off to be processed.............I am ashamed to admit it but there was 5 years worth:blush:


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- I haven't had any photos printed for about 8 years- and that is no joke!! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

hi ladies! just got back from the dog park.

Suz you look stunning. Love that dress and your hair up in it! I am the same way as you, bump envy central.

Ellen such a large lovely bump! 

Lou parents are funny like that, you never know when they will show up. our inlaws are never in at the time they say and they don't carry a cell phone!

Vern thats so neat people think you are sisters! Shopping can be super tiring, I always feel exhauseted after going to the mall.

well yesterday was really fun, we took our dog to the river and he had a gay old time swimming! it was so fun to see him in the river. he is only 1 and just getting used to it. I got a couple pics I can post in a bit.!


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- that's where my OH and my dogs are at the minute! They've gone up to the local Mill stream so my labrador can go swimming! x


----------



## kcw81

here are the pics from the river yesterday - that is my DH and my dog in the water and there is moi


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless- I have almost the exact same photos from last week of OH in the water with our dog- but he's in his pants! :rofl;


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh those pics are lovely Casey! Hehehehe I'd love a big enough place for a dog.............As in that big I wouldnt have to walk it for hours and hours hahahaha

Lou - Online there are LOOOOADS of deals! Ive set up with Tesco photos |(40 free) Truprint (50 free) Photobox (40 free) and Aldi..................100 free! SO all in all with 400 shots Ive paid about £30 inc delivery! With truprint you can preorder your prints, and I got 1000 shots for £50. Figured that would keep us going baby picture wise for............. oooh about a week hahahah xxx


----------



## babyloulou

That's quite good- I'll have a look at one of them. We bought an expensive photo printer a couple of years ago to do them ourselves- but the ink is soooo expensive it's not any cheaper. Plus the pictures never quite look as good a quality as they should! I'll have a look at some of those deals. x


----------



## babyloulou

Here's one of my pair in the river Casey (only one I have where you can't see OH's pants! :lol:)

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/July2010029.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww what a lovely choccy pup! Gorgeous!

Im off to enjoy the last hour of sunshine in the garden, while DH drinks a beer and I peruse the chinese menu hahaha x


----------



## kcw81

Awww lou that water looks luscious. ITs so fun to see the pooches swim! they look so cute! I didn't go in the water at all, did you?


----------



## babyloulou

No I never do! I did the very first time when he was a puppy but haven't since. The water here is FREEZING!! Even in mid-summer!


----------



## kcw81

I kind of wanted to go in yesterday because it was so hot but I really don't like my feet touching the bottom of the river. yuck!


----------



## SBB

There's no way I'd go in the water!! I'm a bit scared of fish and stuff touching my legs and feet! Plus it'd be fricking freezing in the uk!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: I'm scared of that too Suz!! OH hates going in the sea with me cos I insist on being on his back so my feet don't touch the floor! :lol: I don't know why I'm scared? I never used to be when i was younger!


----------



## SBB

Ha ha that's what I'm like too!! I think it's cos I can't see under the murky water. I went to Cuba once and I was better there because I could see - plus the fish there were like nemo not horrid slimy things we have here! 

Me and OH are in bed - too tired today! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

you have the laptop in the bed suz? sexy! well we are going to go see dinner for schmucks in a few minutes. I am excited for some good silly laughs with steve carrell and zach galfanakis. well goodnite to you suz and hopefully Lou you can get some sleep tonight! insomnia sucks!


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Casey! I'll try :lol: I have the laptop in bed at the mo too! Night girls xx


----------



## kcw81

ohh that is super sexy lou! you and OH can google and twitter in the sack! haha. do you twitter? I do not.


----------



## babyloulou

No I've never twittered!! Facebook and here are enough for me! :lol:

Well girls my veins have suddenly appeared on my
boobs today! I've had none at all- they haven't even grown yet- but I've just looked in the mirror and they are like a road map! :haha: Lets put it this way I turned round to OH and said "look!" and his only response was "oh my fucking god!" and then laughed himself silly! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Haha haha! I do have some too - blue veins. I can't remember if I had them before though! 

well good night lou!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

JUst dropping by to say hello!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Night Casey! :kiss:

Hi reedsgirl- how's it going? Have you had blood test results? X


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies... OH MY GOD I am down right exhausted... another day of shopping and I feel like HELL... I met up with my sister and my mom it was my moms bday so we all had lunch and some light shopping for my mom... my sister pulls me aside and says... I had a dream you are having a boy.... and I have a feeling you are pregnant now... This is my sister who had a dream about me with my first... 

Whats up with my family and dreams? My 11 year old has had several about a baby boy... hehe

I love the dog pics ladies... looks like so much fun but I too do not like murky water I feel like anything that touches my legs and I'll freak out!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Smile- let's hope that's your sisters spooky gift about to come true again! :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I just had the last one at 20dpo and there were 4165. I have a dr appt this coming thursday. I am excited for it. I wish my body would give me more assurance.


----------



## babyloulou

Your last blood test was a pretty good assurance tet though Sandra! It was an excellent number! :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thx Lou. The nurse actually said there is a possibilty of more than 1. Hehe but man I have such a lack of symptoms.


----------



## babyloulou

I did too honey- don't worry :hugs: I had no sickness, no sore boobs, nothing at all for weeks! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think you had told me that Lou. Thank you. Geez will I ever stop worrying?


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

No casey I didn't have the laptop in bed! I use my phone as OH falls asleep as soon as his head hits the pillow and it takes me a bit longer so I go on here sometimes :D 

My boobs are soooo veiny and have been since my bfp! It's hideous!! :haha: 

Reeds don't worry, your numbers are great! Enjoy feeling normal while you still can :D 

Verna I sooooo hope your sister is right! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: morning ladies. Hope you all had a lovely weekend. 

I got my nuchal scan results through today and I'm 1:2200, so low risk! Hurrah! :)


----------



## SBB

Yay Peach that's fab news!! :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Fantastic news Peach!! Its such a relief isn't it! I was so glad when the results came! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, it's good news. TBH though I knew that if I was high risk they would have contacted me within a week of the tests, so I had assumed that all was ok anyway! Very pleased. :)


----------



## babyloulou

I've just had a big parcel delivered of the things I ordered from Next the other day for the baby! The "boy" stuff! Anyone want a looksie? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo... how exciting!! You're so organised!! What did you get?


----------



## babyloulou

I don't think it's so much organised as just uncontrollable spending!! I'll post them
now....


----------



## babyloulou

Right here's the stuff! Most of it looks even cuter in real-life in teeny tiny sizes than it does on the pictures! :dance:

It's just the coat on this picture 
https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/boys/newbornboys/9/1?extra=sch&n=children&pid=736-947

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/boys/newbornboys/14/2?extra=sch&n=children&pid=700-325

Just the fleece on this one
https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/boys/newbornboys/8/2?extra=sch&n=children&pid=724-122

The grey knitted romper 
https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/boys/newbornboys/5/3?extra=sch&n=children&pid=726-780

The hat, gloves and scarf 
https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/boys/newbornboys/8/3?extra=sch&n=children&pid=720-278

Just the trousers
https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/boys/newbornboys/10/1?extra=sch&n=children&pid=721-681

And the cutest of all (these were absolutely diddy in real-life- so cute!)
https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/boys/newbornboys/12/10?extra=sch&n=children&pid=757-114


----------



## SBB

Yay Lou I'm going to look through now!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh it's all too cute!!! I LOVE the fleece with little ears! And the boots :D I may have to copy :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

The fleece and the boots are some of the best bits honestly! They are so cute in real life- they are both soooo soft and cuddly!! 

The little stone duffle coat is gorgeous too!


----------



## TySonNMe

Good morning girls!!

SBB and Ollie, beautiful bump pics!!

Great news on your nuchal results Peach!

reeds, I didn't have any symptoms until about 7 weeks-ish. Then I was only nauseous and got sick a couple of times. Since about then, it's been smooth sailing.

AFM, I'm still reeling over the 4D pictures and video...it was so cool. We went out for breakfast and saw The Other Guys yesterday. It was nice to finally have a date with OH. I went to bed early and so I feel great this morning!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, those clothes are soooooo cute!! 

OH and I are just about finished decorating the nursery now, so have been looking at furniture now... For some reason I only want the really expensive stuff though! :rofl: I definitely want to get this chair though: https://www.johnlewis.com/230674908/Product.aspx?source=14798


----------



## babyloulou

Oooo that is a very beautiful expensive chair! :thumbup:


----------



## TySonNMe

:happydance: I moved up a box in my ticker!! Third tri tomorrow...wow, time is flying.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! :happydance: How cool! :) x


----------



## Smile4me

Good morning ladies
Lou I love the coat with the little trousers and the lil boots :)
Sooo adorable!
What a relief Peach!
tyson, I want to see that movie too... I'm glad you had a good evening with dh!


----------



## TySonNMe

OH liked it...it was pretty funny.


----------



## Smile4me

I perused your fb pics over the weekend to get a better looksie at the beautiful boy... OH MY it is amazing!!!! I love it hun!


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies! How is everyone??

Jess - I am so happy for your nuchal results!! wooo hoo! I saw on your FB you are looking for a new book to read and I am thinking the same thing. I Read all the sookie books too. I just finished the a kate atkinson book called "When will there be good news" It was pretty good, it was the last one in trilogy. have you read any of her books? ALso, Charlaine HArris other series The HArper Connoly series is decent, not as good as sookie though.

Marg - Your 4D scans were amazing! I saw the other guys last week and thought it was pretty funny. It was funny how Willl Ferrell called kept calling his wife plain and ugly! "You look like a Hobo!"

Vern - are you rested up after all the shopping? Only a few more days till your trip!

Lou - those little boy winter clothes are so cute and cuddly!! I am a big fan of having your little one wear hoods and hats with little ears. Its so cute!!


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Casey. :)
I did a POS opk lol ...coudnt resist although I am only 8dpo and there was a line although i dont normally get any lines so seeing a line today gives me some hope although I'm not reading much into it... lol


----------



## Peach Blossom

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Smile. Just a little word of warning though sweetie, the cycle after my first mc I thought I was pg as I had several feint lines on an hpt. According to my gynae though it was residual hcg from the pregnancy. I really really hope that this is a :bfp: for you honey. :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

I wont be upset if I dont get a positive this month honestly, We are going to Boston so I can drink if I am not, and if I get a positive then I won't :) either way I'll be happy because at least I will get a proper AF and then I can start clomid again and have the normalcy again... :)
Either way I will be fine and ready for whatever challenge is ahead!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad to hear it! :hugs: I wasn't expecting to get a positive result that first cycle and really got my hopes up when I started getting feint lines, but the journey along the way has taught me so much and has really made me really appreciate what I have! :) Sending lots of love and :dust: to you. xx


----------



## babyloulou

Me too Smile. You deserve it so much! I hope you do get a positive this month! :hugs:

Thanks for the baby clothes compliments. And Suz- feel free to copy my love! It's nice to get ideas off each other and I would have no qualms about copying any of your ideas :rofl: xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks hun, I'll test Friday...Whoop Whoop!!


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Will Ferrell was funny in that movie...like the part he kept saying bye to his partner and the partner only said bye to his wife...LoL

smile, everything crossed for you this month!!


----------



## SBB

Smile I have everything crossed too! :D 

Lou as soon as I start shopping I will be posting EVERYTHING I buy :haha: so you can feel free to copy me too! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxx


----------



## kcw81

HI Caz, hows it going?

Vern, you have a really good attitude. I need to learn from you. I tend to be such a worrier and doomsdayer. 

Marg that part was funny! "Bye Shiela!!" Haha. I saw Dinner For Schmucks yesterday with DH and it was really funny. I Actually laughed more in that one than The OTher Guys. I think the Dinner movie is more my comedy, extreme goofy silliness. Steve Carrell was so ridiculous in it!


----------



## TySonNMe

I love Steve Carrell...40 year old virgin is one of my favorite movies LoL


----------



## Rudeollie

For the boys to be out there, check THIS out for a cute outfit off pumpkin patch! 

https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/flat...egorypath/baby/baby-boy/category/all-in-ones/

I SWEAR I might bite the bullet and buy this now hehehehe!

Ty, Casey, I love Will Ferrell - Elf and Anchorman are my and DH's fav films. Oh and Paul Rudd........I luuuuuuuuuuurve him hehehe xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh that is cute Ellen! Are you wishing you knew? Or still glad to be on Team Yellow? X


----------



## kcw81

Yeah ellen do you still want to be yellow? That outfit is super cute. Do you think 16 E is a good price for a baby outfit? It sounds so high! Is that how much baby clothes are?? I am going to have to shop bargains and second hand I think!


----------



## Rudeollie

Nah Im still glad to be team Yello! Besides Ive just found a unisex version on the site so Im allll good! Hahahaha

Home alone tonight as DH's working away, so been at my freinds for tea and now just about to settle down to my huge bed. Im knackered as baby woke me up last night at about 2 with restless hands. It was horrid and I just couldnt stop it! Fell back asleep about 3.30 in the end.................DH was not amused!


----------



## kcw81

So when the baby is moving around it wakes you up? You can't sleep through it?


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive order this ................https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/flat...rypath/baby/baby-unisex/category/accessories/

Its cos I was saying to DH this weekend I didnt think he'd manage to swaddle baby in a blanket so he'd best have one of these heheheh I do torment him! x

Casey - I think its £16 as its padded, so bit like a snow suit which over here is a pretty good price!


----------



## babyloulou

What the baby's hands were restless or yours???


----------



## Rudeollie

Im not sure what it is Casey, or why should I say but there is a syndrome in pregnancy called restless legs and I have developed the hand version! Its like Im antsy and cant keep my hands still. I used to get it when I was over tired..............But when I woke with it last night bubs was doing loops and kick boxing in there so figured it was bubs! x


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I have to admit I've been quite shocked over how expensive baby clothes are! They are very expensive! They're probably cheaper in US though xx 

Are you all going to swaddle? I looked into it but read quite a lot of people who were negative about it! What has everyone decided? :shrug:


----------



## SBB

I haven't decided about swaddling! 

I'm going to TRY and be really strict about buying loads of stuff... It is very expensive. I think bubs pretty much will just live in basic white or maybe blue babygrows for the first few months, just with a few nice things for going out... 

I just bought this https://www.nappyhead.co.uk/acatalog/Stripe_Baby_Gro.html

Just going to look on Pumpkin Patch...

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I could kiss you Suz!!!! OH and I saw that babygrow and the girl version a few weeks ago! We said once we knew what the baby was we would go back and buy the right one! We couldn't for the life of us remember where we had seen it! OH is VERY happy with you!! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Im a pro swaddler as ALL our families babaies have been swaddle so its only natural to me. Way I see it its been coddled up inside us for all this time, swaddfling helps it to adjust (AND prevents its clawing its face!Hahaha)

Clothes wise, Im not going mad, just the odd one or two things here or there for newborn.......I know from buying for others when they are first born you get SO MANY teeny outfits, so no point doublong up on them! x (mums bought babies coming home outfit too!)


----------



## babyloulou

I've bought loads and loads and loads!! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

I think I will try swaddling. IT sounds super cozy and if it helps the baby be able to sleep alone I am all for it. Thinking about it I would HATE to be swaddled right now! IT would feel like a straightjacket.

I think I am still gonna buy second hand stuff and bargain clearance stuff as much as possible. I bet you could still get cute stuff second hand.


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Oh I could kiss you Suz!!!! OH and I saw that babygrow and the girl version a few weeks ago! We said once we knew what the baby was we would go back and buy the right one! We couldn't for the life of us remember where we had seen it! OH is VERY happy with you!! :lol:


:rofl: so pleased to help you out!!! :D 

Lou if I had the money I'd go crazy for sure - but we are trying to tighten our belts a little bit!! 

My friend just had her baby 10 weeks ago, she was only in her newborn stuff for 2-3 weeks, and has already grown out of her 0-3 months stuff! So they just aren't in it for long at all... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> I bet you could still get cute stuff second hand.

For sure. I'm also going to look for new stuff on ebay that people haven't used but are selling cheap! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

My SIL got tons of great stuff from freecycle! I have a weird thing about 2nd hand stuff and can't bear to wear something a stranger has worn... Freak I know! Great excuse to buy all new stuff for baby though! :)


----------



## SBB

I REALLY REALLY want this but there's never any stock :( 

https://www.littlebabycompany.com/products/579/Newborn-sleep-sack

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I know! I really need stopping! :lol: The problem is OH just encourages me! I say "aww look at this" and he says "ahh get it" and walks away! An hour later I have a full online shopping basket! :lol: (well there's no point only buying one thing- waste of postage costs :rofl:)


----------



## SBB

I know Lou I think that - the postage is always £3+ so I think it's best to buy a few things :D 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

In my defence I've only bought 3 maternity things for myself- so the baby stuff is instead! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Lou you've done v well on the maternity stuff! 

Sleep time for me, night girls :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

night suz!


----------



## sonyabazonya

my hcg beta was 0.33 so im not pregnant :( still no af and my progesterone was 25? dunno what any of it means but i'll talk to the dr tomorrow.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh shoot xxx Sonya I am so sorry honey xxx What does the doc intend to do now?? Wait and see if AF turns up??? Big hugs xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi rude, thanks hun :) Just waiting for the nurse to call me back with instructions.


----------



## Rudeollie

Well I hope she calls back with a super plan for this next cycle. Hopefully AF's just been a bit shy and you wont need anything to kick start her.........Hope she comes soon xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

I need to go get an ultrasound because im not pregnant and i have high progesterone so they want to see whats going and to rule out a cyst that is producing the progesterone? dunno what that means, but i'll be going in later today.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh hun xxx I hope the scan shows something.......or nothing would be better! what time you going in?? Make sure you let us know xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww I'm sorry Sonya love :hugs: What time are you seeing the doc? Xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

I should be going in later today, i will update everyone tomorrow xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck babe xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw sorry sonya :hugs: I hope the scan goes ok x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sonya, that is a very high progesterone level... Hope they work out what's going on with you. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies :hi: I had my consultant appt today... went on forever!! She tried to listen to the HB, but couldn't find it, so I got a little bonus scan! :happydance: No pics as baby was lying in the most inconvenient position!! :haha: All looks ok though. As I'm high risk I'll been a little more often than usual and I'll also have to have the baby on the labour ward rather than in the low risk suite or at home. Next scan 14th Sept!


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo hoo! Great news Jess! Shame bubs was lying badly we could have done with another scan shot on here this week hahahah! Im high risk too from my bad back and blood! So we can be high maintenance together hehehe!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know, so high maintenance! The consultant almost laughed in my face when I asked whether a home birth was an option!! :rofl:

Fluffy.... did you realise that we have to do the Heparin until 6 weeks after birth?! They told me that today... Ouch is all I can say! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha oh bless! Well my midwife reckons I wont be allowed a water birth, cos, well YOU wouldnt want to be in a bath after someone had had a bleed init would you?!?!?? Thats what she said to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was like, errrrr so every woman who has been in the pool before me DIDNT bleed! Derrrrrr! Hahahaha xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Silly MW :haha: Is she trying to say they don't clean it out between births?!! :haha: I'm sure a lot worse than blood has gone in to those things!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah exactly hahahaha! Id rather not think about some woman pooing in the bath but its not going to put me off too much! Hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Ewww yuck Ellen!! I would be scared to use their water birth pool after she'd said that! :rofl: 

Jess- so glad everything was ok. My bub was the same at the sexing scan and wouldn't turn around or wake up for pictures! :lol: They gave me a couple of pics but I didn't even post them on here because you can only see the spine! 

Ellen- when did they decide that your bad back meant you are high risk? Was that right from the beginning or did they just see how it got on? I had an arthritic hip when I was a baby that had to be operated on. It has always been fine until the last five years or so when it started aching in cold weather and after lots of walking. Midwife said we'd have to keep an eye on it and refer me for pysio if needs be. It has been really aching since hitting the second trimester- do you think that means i won't be able to give birth at the birth centre instead of the hospital??x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmmm if she's not mentioned it Im sure you will be fine at the centre Lou. Maybe ask again next time you see her tho to be safe.

My main reason is they are scared my body wont be able to push as strong as needed so I might get whipped in for a csection should bubs get distressed. I REALLY dont want the cutting my fuffa to get baby out nor do I want them to suck it out ventouse styleee! Hahaha xxx

It was mentioned to me from day one to be honest xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Well she mentioned it at my booking in appointment at 10 weeks- it wasn't hurting then and haven't seen her since. My next appointment is tomorrow so I guess I'll have to tell her it's starting aching already and see what she says. That's what she was worried about too Ellen- that my hip wouldn't be strong enough for the birth.


----------



## TySonNMe

Good morning ladies :hi:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies :)


----------



## kcw81

hello lovely ladies! how is everyone today? I have my 20 week scan tomorrow to confirm gender. I am excited and anxious to make sure everythings still ok. I know its a week early but my doc said it was fine to come in early. 

So, How's everyone's love lives? I made DH and I do it on the weekend even though I Didn't really feel like it! I feel a bit unattractive in the general body area. But anyway I feel like I should do it now with him before its too late and I am a big cow and also since after the baby I hear it takes a while to want to do it again!


----------



## TySonNMe

Yay, more scans!!

LoL our love life has definitely died down.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :D 

Casey you crack me up!! Me and OH still haven't done it :dohh: we really must soon!! Maybe tonight :winkwink: 

We went to kiddicare today to look at prams. Man the choice is overwhelming!! Surprisingly I actually liked a 3 wheeler, the maxi cosy something or other.... In all though it's £500!!! Great for where we live though as we don't really have pavements and would like to walk him across fields and stuff! 

X x x 
X x x


----------



## Smile4me

TySonNMe said:


> Yay, more scans!!
> 
> LoL our love life has definitely died down.

:haha:
I'll make up for all of you lovely ladies in that area no problem!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## kcw81

Suz, I forget, why aren't you doing it? Scared because of the spotting you had or is it just a matter of no desire? IT has been a long time for you guys, over 5 months! How do you and OH feel about not doing it? 

Marg, I don't have much of a love life either but I force us to do it once a week. I feel like we should so we don't fall into more of a just good pals type of relationship. 

Vern, I know you will be getting busy a lot soon! Its so funny because when we were ttc, we had to do it every other day for weeks and it was kind of nice, you get used to scheduling it in and everyone knows they have to show up for the "date" but now we don't HAVE to do it so its hard to get motivated. I Think that is partially a factor of my feeling fat, and also of us being together for a long time.


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- we did it loads in the first trimester. It was pretty much normal sex wise fir the first couple if months. Since being in the second though I seem to have even less energy and feel quite uncomfortable. We did it twice at the weekend- that was the first time for over a week and we haven't done in since. (although I have 'sorted' OH out a couple of times since I've gone off sex! :blush:)


----------



## kcw81

Lou, geez you and your OH have a very active sex life!! Twice in one weekend is a lot (to me). Its so weird too because you guys have been together off and on way longer than me and mine! I know what you mean about not having the energy and not really feeling like it.


----------



## Smile4me

LOL twice a week is about what we do... every couple is different though, I believe it is all whatever works for the couple :) We have only been together for 3 1/2 years married for 15 months so we are still gaga over one another lol!


----------



## kcw81

Lucky you vern! Yeah for our first year we were a bit crazy, like anywhere anytime more than once a day. IT was so fun! Then over time it has died down for sure - but I still like it and think its an important part of our relationship.


----------



## babyloulou

To be honest I think we have been through three phases. We had sex loads for the first year or so- then it died down for a couple of years- then the last year or so it has been a "have to" because we got more serious about the TTCing. I think us increasing it so much for TTC has made us more regular even when we don't have to if you know what I mean. :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Well Im the opp to you Lou. DH wouldnt dare come near me in the frist tri but now, well.............He came home from working away tonight and told me I was going to get lucky hahaha. Granted I was in my bra and pants from work looking INCREDIBLY sexy hahahaha!

The first tri we found not interactive position that mimicked sex! It was so much fun I can tell you hahahaha All we did was laugh hahahaha

Im being naughty still tonight tho.....I have a bar of dairy milk for after my bath hehehe x


----------



## kcw81

Good for you Ellen! 

Yeah Lou I know what you mean, I feel like with the TTC it sort of re-invigorated our sex life, making us do it but we got used to it. It didn't last though!

DO you guys have any good ideas for a birthday present for my DH? His bday is August 29 and I have NO clue what to get him. We are trying to spend less money so nothing big. He says he doesn't want anything but I gotta get him something!


----------



## Rudeollie

I got DH some pressies that were actually for the baby but he is so in love with bump he fell for it hahahaha I also got him a baby journal so each night we record different things that happen..................xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

My OH and I have been together for over 5 years, 3 of them "official." When we were TTC, we went at it like rabbits, now not so much...I'm usually tired at night.

My 27 weeks bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







27weeksbump.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## kcw81

Beautiful bump Marg! Getting so big!!

Maybe I could get DH something cute related to the baby, like a daddy tshirt or something. I don't know!


----------



## babyloulou

Lovely bump Tyson! Yours is a lovely shaped bump!


----------



## Rudeollie

OH what a lovely bump! I wish I had nice flesh hahahaha BUt been a red head means my belly looks even more translucent when pregnant! Hahaha

I cant beleive that in Novemeber DH and I have been together 8 years! Times certainly flies when you are having fun! x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow that's good going Ellen! How long have you been married? OH and I have been together 6 years in October (this time!) and still haven't got round to getting married yet! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww well I think you should set a date hahahaha I LOVE everything wedding! Hehehe

Its our 2 years wedding anniversary next month. Its a week after my 30th......I only agreed to that date on the condition I always got 2 pressie hehehehe!


----------



## kcw81

Yeah definitely don't want to get cheated out of your bday present Ellen! Do you make a big deal out of the anniv? I have a feeling we won't make a big deal for our first. For some reason I just don't care much about anniversaries - I don't even remember the date and neither does DH! I think we are just too lazy and laidback to fuss. I do like getting a gift for my bday though! I am hoping for massage certificate this year.


----------



## kcw81

Lou are you under pressure from family or anyone to get married? do you want to? I didn't see that it made much difference to me and my DH. we were already living together for 5 years and didn't plan on breaking up ever. But he wanted me to be on his insurance for baby since I am unemployed. How romantic huh?


----------



## Smile4me

Rudeollie said:


> Well Im the opp to you Lou. DH wouldnt dare come near me in the frist tri but now, well.............He came home from working away tonight and told me I was going to get lucky hahaha. Granted I was in my bra and pants from work looking INCREDIBLY sexy hahahaha!
> 
> The first tri we found not interactive position that mimicked sex! It was so much fun I can tell you hahahaha All we did was laugh hahahaha
> 
> Im being naughty still tonight tho.....I have a bar of dairy milk for after my bath hehehe x

What does that mean? a bar of dairy milk? sorry I'm thinking a candy bar? lol


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep Verna, a candy bar. Its lovely but I havent had one in ages so Im expecting great things hahaha!

Casey - Yeah we do make a fuss. our first one tho we stuck to the traditions. He got me some special copies of the wedding shots blown up and I got him tickets to go see a band. Papers the first pressie for your wedding anniversaries you see..............Roll on diamonds I say!

Well Ive just had my USA fix for the day. Gilmore Girls and Frasier. The world is a better place for a young Matt Chutzy mmmmmmmm! x


----------



## Smile4me

ahhh ok I made strawberry shortcake with splenda and strawberries with low fat cakes and some lite whip cream YUMYUM!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- no we're not under pressure from anyone to get married. No-one really cares. I would like to BE married but don't like the idea of GETTING married!! I'm not into weddings and dresses and organisation! :rofl: I would only get married if i could just do it abroad or on our own somewhere!! OH has never been bothered either though- he's never even proposed in all these years! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

I know what you mean Lou, the thought of organizing a wedding made me want to go hide under a bed and never come out! We just went to a judge at city hall and didn't have a party or a ceremony. It saved me a lot of stress and money and since we both don't give a crap about stuff like that, it was all good! Then we went to mexico for a little honeymoon which is the best part anyway right?

I don't get what Ellen is doing with a naughty bar of candy? You made it sound like it was something you were going to do with DH in the bedroom or something?? haha

Vern that strawberry tort thing sounds delish and low cal! If I eat too much splenda I get a belly ache though, its hard for my belly to digest it and gives me trapped air!! I try to stay away from any artif sweetners now that I am pregs anyway.


----------



## SBB

Lou you're exactly the same as me, I want to be married but I can't think of anything worse than organising a wedding! We might just go and do it in a registry office and not tell anyone :haha: 

Casey we haven't had sex partly because of the spotting, also because I was feeling so sick 24/7 (now back by the way! :( ) and also because most days my cervix and foof have loads of pains so I didn't much fancy being poked there!!!! :haha: 
But at this rate we won't do it at all, and then the baby will be here and before we know it it will be a year with no sex :nope: 
So gotta get on with it!! Hope Jesus doesn't wake up because that would be seriously off-putting! 

Verna how are you hun? Are you having any symptoms? 

Tyson lovely bump :D it's just the same as mine but a bit bigger! 

Hey ollie, enjoy your Choccie bar, I just had pralines and cream Hagen daaz :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well I've just weighed myself girls and I have put on loads of weight this week after saying I hadn't put any on yet!!! I had put none on for the first 15 weeks! I've now put 6 pound on in just over a week! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Oh my god Lou!!!! Night time weighing is not the time to do it though, weigh again in the morning and see what you are then. 

Seriously 6lb overall is great :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

6 lbs ain't that bad Lou, I got 10 lbs. Yikes! I did a little assessment thing online and it said I was above the range for normal weight gain at my stage. 

Suz, makes total sense why you didn't want to do it! Well maybe it will end up being enjoyable if he pays extra attention to you beforehand!


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! hope all is well. I have went back and caught up now it's just remembering what the heck I read that's hard. LOL I have been working at a mad pace this week b/c I have my scan Thursday afternoon then my appt with OB on Friday morning. Normally we book them one after the other but the schedule was already full so that means two trips...ugh! 
Sonya, I'm sorry about those results and I hope you get it sorted out soon.
Verna, have loads of sex for us too! I just can not imagine having the energy or want for sex right now.
Tyson, that is a spectacular bump! Love it!
Casey, just tell your DH that in honor of his birthday I will have Cade. That will be the day after my baby shower and I will be more than ready to evict him. LOL
As for the weddings, I couldn't bear the thought of planning one either which is why DH and I ran off and eloped. We actually got married the day after Thanksgiving on Nov 27th and my birthday is Nov 28th. It works wonderfully b/c we are both always off work during Thanksgiving so we can properly celebrate! Yipee!!
Hi caz, Suz, Ellen, Lou, Reeds and anyone else I may have missed.


----------



## Smile4me

oh ladies, I have done nothing but eat today, had oatmeal for breakfast, turkey wrap and veggie sticks for lunch, then that strwbry shortcake, and for dinner had egg rolls , some blue corn chips and two rice cakes... I FEEL LIKE A PIG!

Suz hun I'm fine, no... no symptoms either way... I'm 9dpo and not a thing!

I've just heard on the news that in S. Carolina a horrific woman drove her children off the side of the road into a river! Confessing of killing the kids - she suffocated them, then pushed the car in the water.........OMG what the hell is wrong with these people?
My heart just went to my stomach!


----------



## kcw81

Oh that is awful Vern! I hate watching the news because of stuff like that!! Well I think it sounds like you are eating quite healthy and not too much - seriously, that sounds like it could even be under 2000 calories for the day which is normal!

Kel, are you having contractions? I will tell my DH he gets a birthday Cade born for his bday! Thank you for thinking of him! haha! That sounds neato to have the wedding annivers and bday all around the same time when there is time off work.


----------



## Smile4me

my food baby is really bad right now!

My dh remembers the first day we met, our first date, and anny... hes very sentimental in that area... silly boy!

A Birthday Cade! I love it!!!!


----------



## SBB

Verna that all sounds pretty healthy to me! 

Me and OH never do anniversaries!! We'd have to check our diary to see when we even met. Neither of us is even sure what year it was :rofl: 

How awful what that woman did :( there's some very ill people out there... 

Hope you're not working too hard kel... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi kel :hi:

Smile- that sounds like one meal not a whole days food! :rofl:


----------



## NurseKel

Casey, I am still having contractions but so far no further dilation. I must say now that I am at the safe point it is a little disappointing. LOL I know I shouldn't be so impatient but I just can't wait to see this lil bugger!
I must say DH and I are both pretty good at remembering our dates and at least trying to go to a nice dinner. We actually met on Labor day weekend so we celebrate that a little as well. You know....come to think of it....we just seem to find any excuse to go out to nice dinners. Hmmmm, I think we just love to eat! ROFL


----------



## babyloulou

It's so nice to see your ticker so far along now Kel!! Must be a massive weight off your mind! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

I know I can't believe how close you are to the end Kel! Its crazy! When you have the baby will you frequent the other message boards on here?


----------



## NurseKel

Lou, I know it seems like the time has flown on one hand but at the same time it seems to drag. I know that doesn't make any sense at all but I think ya'll will understand.

I'm sure I will still follow the threads on here for sure. I will definitely keep up with all you ladies until all these boys are born! Right now I really only do two threads which are this one and my Sept Stars thread. I do browse 3rd tri sometimes also but I do good to keep up with my few. I kept meaning to tell you ladies that my Sept Stars thread has been so exciting lately because believe it or not there have already been 10 babies born!!! I think the whole Sept baby lot are impatient...LMAO.


----------



## kcw81

Wow that is so crazy! Are any of them premature? Do you know if most births occur earlier than expected?


----------



## NurseKel

There were a few premature and unfortunately our first star born was too early and she didn't make it. All the others have been early but have done really well. In fact, I think all of them are home now. Of course many of the ladies are early but are still close to 34-37 weeks. I can't believe how adorable they are too! The ladies have posted pics and it just makes you want bubs even more. LOL I think the numbers are pretty even as for late and early. I had DD 2 weeks early but she was still considered full term. Personally I like going on the early side because carrying past 40 weeks really scares me with some of the complications that occur such as meconium, etc.


----------



## kcw81

I agree I would totally want to be early. I hope you are! It is amazing how a premature baby who comes out looking soooo tiny can grow outside the womb back into normal newborn size.


----------



## NurseKel

I know! Babies are just fascinating and they grow so fast. It only seems like yesterday my DD was born and now she's going on seven. It makes me glad I waited to have this one though b/c I miss the baby stage and only wanted two children so this way I get to spread out my baby journeys. Plus, it was really important to me that DD get to be the baby and center of attention on her own for a while. Lord knows it worked cause she is one spoiled lil heifer!


----------



## kcw81

haha! lucky her!


----------



## Smile4me

I agree with you Kel we look for any excuse to eat out or just get alone time but my dh decided this past one year anny that we would do our traditional first date like we do every year but this year we brought the girls so they got to experience it with us, it was amazing! 

awww girls I was two weeks early with my first dd and she is going to be yes 16 next month.... the month I turn 36 we are exactly 20 years apart and we share clothes and shoes so I would say she has grown to be quit normal as I am five foot seven :)

Kel thats awesome about your Sept stars thread of course not the first one that is very sad, is she going to try again? My heart goes out to her.
I was hoping we all never lose touch like we could start another thread after babies are born and I can still stalk you guys.... hopefully I will be right behind you, I was looking at Lou and how far along she is I mean she's almost halfway there and I was just two weeks behind so ... Please don't leave me ladies! We've grown to be friends in my opinion... yes I'm a libra and an emotional sappy gal as ifyou all hadn' noiticed...hehe

I do keep track of the clomid Long term but its not the same as when I started on here.... 
Love you ladies :hugs:

Oh and Suz I may have had my first two symptoms... emotional and I just laid down while we were talking earlier and took a three hour nap!!!!:sleep:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies. Just wanted to check in and see how you all are. I am finally starting to get some ms rather its kinda all day long. Its like something I ate didn't agree with my stomache...I am also super duper constipated. :(


----------



## NurseKel

Awww Verna, we aren't gonna leave you behind. I personally have every intention of following this thread forever so we can form this sports team of Clomid boys! LOL Yes, losing our first Sept Star was heartbreaking and unfortunately it was her second little girl preemie to lose. As a group we collected money and bought her flowers and actually bought the baby girl a star named after her. That just goes to prove that so many ladies on here are just wonderful and so thoughtful and it is amazing how we all connect even on different continents. We couldn't ask for better support systems.
Reeds, hooray for you MS and constipation! LOL Those are two definite signs you are indeed preggo. And just so you know....that constipation thing has never ended for me. UGH!!!


----------



## kcw81

vern I love having you on here and really am hoping that you will be right behind!


----------



## SBB

Verna you will definitely not be left behind... We'll all move onto the next thread at different stages but all together :D 

Bloody viewing on our house just cancelled after I spent ages cleaning the bathroom and tidying everything yesterday :( 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Suz! Thats rubbish! Silly people cancelling! Grrrrr!

Wow you lots were chatty last night! I had my choc and zonked out, after Dh spent an hour in bed going through baby names...........He has some odd ideas I tell u!

Im trying to think of everything you girls said but I cant, so sorry! Oh verna - that story made me almost cry at my desk, why do people do such horrid things hey? And Lou, hehehe 6lbs.........Did you weigh again this morning?? I just keep checking and Ive lost some since my bfo, then maintain but cant understand it as Im eating liek a piglet! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: morning ladies! I pulled a sicky yesterday and vegged on the sofa with my puss cat. 
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/7cd39e75.jpg

I'm off up to Liverpool this afternoon with work. I work for a theatre production company and we produce Hairspray on tour. Mickey Starke and Les Dennis open in the show tonight, so we're going up there to support them. Nice little jolly!! Also means I get a whole bed to myself for a night! :haha: 

Lou, I reckon you're going well if you've only gained 6lbs so far... I did one of those calculator things online and it told me I was overweight to start with... something I dispute!! So ignore all those sites!!

Hope all the rest of you ladies are well. xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun like the pic have a great time in Liverpool :hi: girls hope your all well xxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh wow! Jess what an exciting fun sounding job you have! And here I am locked behind my desk as one of our clients is having a manic episode, and hearing voices! As preggers Ive got to be locked out the way!

I think that BMI stuff is rubbish too Jess, it really acts in a neghative way with most I find, get me awfully cross!

Hi Caz! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! 

Verna- that story was so sad! Poor babies! :cry: Of course we won't leave you behind honey! I did think we should set up another Clomid Graduate Club in the parenting section for as we each have our babies- but basically use both until everyone has moved over?? What do you think? Let me know if you can think of a better way? X

Well I have the midwife at 1pm- I really could do with staying in bed! I've had NO sleep again! :cry: Its such a good job I'm not at work with this insomnia! 

Does anyone know if they do anything important at the 16week appointment??? I don't know whether to pick OH from work up or not??


----------



## Rudeollie

They dont do anything really Lou. Check your wee, blood pressure, go through your blood work from booking app and then they gave me a breastfeeding dvd. That was it. DH wasnt amused as she made us wait 1hr!

I didnt sleep well wither. Had to sleep upright on the sofa cos I was coughing so bad! x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no- poor you! You do seem to be suffering with the illnesses! I've had a niggly flemmy cough but nothing like yours! Apparently it's common in pregnancy and is most likely the flem from your stuffed sinuses running down the back of your throat!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh thats pleasant isnt it? Hahahaha Ive got poor sinus' anyhoo but Im blaming Dh for keeping the fan on ALL night thus drying my snore throat heheheeh I do snore quite badly!

Its rubbish cos when I feel great I feel great, and then BAM another case of the poorlie!

Just bookin a log cabin retreat for Feb for me DH and bubs! Cant wait, its his xmas suprise!


----------



## SBB

I hate having a cough it's just the worst thing :( 

Lou don't bother taking OH, I was in and out in about 10 mins, she listened to the HB but you can do that at home! And yeh just take a pot of pee to test, she'll tell you blood results and that's about it! 

Peach that photo is gorgeous :D have fun tonight! 

Hey Caz :hugs: 

Yep Lou I think lets create a new thread and we'll all gradually go over there as more of us pop our babies out :haha: but the first 'poppers' might just want to keep posting in here for a bit? And we will all still post in both after popping anyway... 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

My 16 week appt went on forever, but that might be cos I'm high maintenance! :blush: 

Log cabin retreat sounds lovely Ellen, how romantic!

Hope the insomnia stops soon for you ladies... I'm not sleeping very well, but it's due to my cat being extremely clingy right now and sleeping on my head!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah that's what i thought Suz- just have another set up ready. Then once someone joins Kel (who's bound to be first) then they can chat newborn stuff over there while still talking to us here and we can all gradually use both threads until this one becomes obsolete (when smile joins us- and also hopefully Sonya, Kissy and all the other oldies) so it could mean both going for a while- but I think two threads is doable!! 

Right then- now to persuade OH not to bother coming! Hmmmmm...


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh bless your cat Jess!! My Labrador is finally strting to show signs of knowing I am pregnant. I was waiting for it after reading dogs apparently know before you do- well my dogs obviously aren't that clever!! :lol: But the labby has become clingy and very loving over the last week or so and is cuddling me constantly! the terrier on theother hand is just his usual weirdo self! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Just bookin a log cabin retreat for Feb for me DH and bubs! Cant wait, its his xmas suprise!

Ollie that sounds lovely - can you send me the link? I really want to go and stay in a log cabin but I'm hopeless at finding stuff! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

There's some near us in the peaks Suz. It's called Darwin Forest and Two Dales (not sure where you want to go!) well OH has solved the dilemma by coming home and saying he's coming and I can't stop him! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Bless your OH Lou. It might be quite useful as I don't know about you, but I seem to be incapable of retaining any information at the moment so my OH does all the info retention for us!! :)


----------



## SBB

Lol he'll tell you after how it was a boring waste of time :haha: 

That sounds great thank you, OH really wants to go to the Peak District so I'll have a little lookie :D 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Suz, Im going through Hoseasons. Its 4 nights 2 bed lodge with hot tub in the Yorkshire dales for £200! Bargain I think!

Lou - Awww bless your OH! How sweet! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Meant to say with Hoseasons you pick your location as they have them all over! A range of styles too! x


----------



## babyloulou

Well the appointment was just "everything is ok, congrats on the Down syndrome results, listen to the heartbeat, bye" :lol:

that is an amazing bargain Ellen- is it always that cheap?? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad the appt went well Lou. x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah thats good Lou! 

On the lodges, it depends on area and dates I find. If you can be flexible and early the cheaper it is! Its only £50 deposit too and you can pay in installments too if the one you wont is more expensive.

They are worth it tho. We stayed in one last NOv and it was bliss! That one had a really nice bar and restaurant on site too, we just got drunk all weekend and watched rabbits and squirrels! x


----------



## caz & bob

hiya girls when do you think i should start testing for o because i am doing a natural cycle and dont no when i will o i am cd 10 xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Start testing today Caz just to be on the safe side. The clomid and herbal stuff could still affect ov making it earlier or later! x


----------



## Smile4me

yay for the boring appt Lou, just happy everything is going well :)
Thanks for the PMA ladies! 
Peach - Have fun in Liverpool hun
Suz - Dont worry, another viewing will come along and now the house is ready :)
Ellen- Glad to hear they "Lock you away" when the crazies come in.
KC- Thanks hunny!
NurseKel - RELAX!! Take it easy and baby will be A-OK that was so nice of all of you to do that for her... I had tears in my eyes reading it.
Morning Caz - start your OPK's today!
I saw Megs on yesterday,,,, did I miss her post?
I'm fine with however you all want to handle a new thread.. two is fine with me too..


----------



## caz & bob

well i have just done one light has they come no were near yet girls xxx


----------



## babyloulou

No I haven't noticed a post from Megs either. She doesn't tend to post much- neither does Laura xx


----------



## Smile4me

brown spotting today ladies... looks like cd1 will be tomorrow?


----------



## SBB

How are you feeling about af verna? I hope positive and looking forward to next cycle! 

I wish you charted I love stalking!! 

I have bought some baby stuff today I will post some photos it's soooo cute :happydance: 

Kel verna just reminded me I thought it was so lovey that you sent a gift to the lady who lost her little baby... True support and I'm sure she really appreciates it at such a hard time... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lol I don't know why there's a smiley at the top of my last post! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Thats ok, I'm not upset at least I can start with the clomid on cd5.. we now know I can have a drink or two or three in Boston...LOL I'm so TIRED though,,, I cant wake up!


----------



## kcw81

hey everyone! I Got my 20 week scan today at 330. I was reading a scary story in 2nd tri about the girl who went in for the 20 week and they found cysts in the baby's brain!! I just hope my baby is ok.

Suz is this the first baby stuff you have bought? now you definitely beat me. Man you are getting on top of things!!

Lou what was the appt for?

Vern one more day till your trip right? you think you are starting AF? thats okay if you are, it will definitely give you the right to have a beer and also it shows that your body is working properly! 

Yeah Caz I agree,test today. I usually started on CD11 when I had no idea when ovulation would come using the internet cheapies of course since it sometimes went 20 days till OV after that!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Casey, good luck honey. I know how hard it is but dont read those posts. I made myself a jibbering wreck doing the same! PMA girl! Your baby will be doing the twist in there and causing some mischief for the scanner! xxx

Awww suz! What you been buying then?? I liked the smiley btw hehehe

Im off to Ikea tonight and I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Doesnt matter what we need I buy looooads! I MAY return with the material for babys rooms, I hope so! x


----------



## SBB

Ok, so we went to Asda to get some food shopping... so I bought some stuff :D little blue socks, and also some bibs and a 'starter pack' which has 3 babygrows, and 3 sleepsuits and mitts, socks and hat which were just cheapie basic things, then this lot:

(I have included the ruler so you can see how small it is!!) I bought a set of 7 babygrows for £7, but the whole thing was in such a mess in the shop there's actually 8 in there! And they are meant to be for up to 9lbs, but the first one is for up to 6lbs, and there's one in there for 9-12 months! 

https://i37.tinypic.com/eb33as.jpg

https://i33.tinypic.com/2nv46qb.jpg

https://i35.tinypic.com/wjhwzt.jpg

Lou this is a bit like the Blue next one
https://i36.tinypic.com/16c709y.jpg

This is my favourite - it's soooo soft!! It's for babies under 6lbs though as that's all they had. So bubs better be small! If not I'll send it to one of you ladies if you have a teeny bub! 
https://i35.tinypic.com/25pofap.jpg


Casey this is the first stuff except this which I bought the other day https://www.nappyhead.co.uk/acatalog/Stripe_Baby_Gro.html by the way Lou it came today and it's v cute!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- don't read those stories- they are scary but very rare! Just think of how many women have fine 20 week scans every day!! And remember straight back here with the piccys! X 

My appointment was just my midwife checkup. They are about every 4 weeks from now onwards I think. 

Verna- that it's then- a nice relaxing hols with plenty of wine- then back home and on it! :thumbup:

Caz- I agree with the others- start testing today x 

Ellen- what materials are you going to Ikea for? Do you mean furniture? Or actual materials? X 

Suz- some lovely stuff there honey! I love the bottom two furry things x 
and I ordered that romper thing from Nappyhead in blue. Then OH has been on and ordered it in black and white too! :lol:

AFM- I've had 2 parcels delivered today. My new changing bag (the green one I posted a few days ago) and some Asda clthes I ordered a few days ago. A blue fleece blanket, some baby pop-ons for babies feet and this set.. 
https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/boys/all-in-one-romper-outfit/G003190221,default,pd.html


----------



## Rudeollie

Actual fabric Lou! Bubs rooms has a double window and a single so I'm making my own curtains.............Im going for a mish mash of funriture too rather than a set. So Ikea here I come!

Awwww SUZ!!!!!!!!!!!! I want that bear suit. I can feel how soft it is from here! Oh and those woodland creatures too! Bless!

Righ Ikea time woop woop! x


----------



## kcw81

have fun at IKEA ellen! get some meatballs!

Suz I love those little onesies, with the woodland animals on it!!!

Lou OH MY GAAAD that little romper thing is adorbs. With that little hat! hahaha! that hat is funny!


----------



## babyloulou

I know- I loved it- with the matching shoes too! Looks like a little gnome! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

I just wish it would get on with it already ... a lil trickle here a little trickle there.... come on witch!!!!!!!

I'm planning a surprise party for my dh for his new job promotion... He almost caught me today looking through his phone for numbers.. WHEW!!

I'm also planning a surprise 16th for my daughter.. Yes I'm crazy but I figure it gets my mind off all of this for the time being.

LOVE the clothes Suz!!!!
Aw Lou hun I didnt see the bag???


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Verna. It's this one... https://www.justchangingbags.co.uk/p66-Wallaboo-Baby-Changing-Bag-(Lime-Green).html


----------



## Smile4me

ok Lou I need your help.... so when do I start the grapefruit juice, green tea, ? I can't remember its been so long.


----------



## babyloulou

I did them all cycle Verna- you definitely need to be having them from the last day of AF until you confirmed ov xx


----------



## SBB

Thanks girls, I like the little Woodland things cos they are kind of retro rather than just babyish! I know that sounds silly given it's for a baby! The one with cars on is totally random - clearly in the wrong pack as it's the wrong size too - oh well, their fault for being so disorganised!! 

Mmmm Verna you've given me a craving for Grapefruit juice :lol: lucky I have some in the fridge!!

Lou that outfit is so funny! He will look so cute! 

Ollie have fun at the Ikea hell hole!! Lol I love it but I hate it! Our Ikea is great though, only 20 mins away and I go at night like 8-9pm and there's no-one there! I just ride around on the trolleys all by myself :haha: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

OOh and Casey good luck at the scan - it will all be totally fine like it has been every other time :happydance: hope you get some good pics! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Casey hun!!! Post some pics


----------



## kcw81

thanks guys. Vern you ARE crazy for planning two parties! Your DH and dd are lucky sons of guns to have you around!


----------



## babyloulou

I know! I wish I had half of Verna's verve and energy!!


----------



## Smile4me

AWWW thanks ladies, but with four dd's your life is a little hectic.. wouldn't change it for anything but like I said, I'd rather just do them around the same time and get it over with... They are both going to be soooo surprised! I already got my dh a gc for a cigar place and a nice new cigar plus his fav bottle of wine so I may not be getting him anything for the party, he will be SHOCKED! My daughter on the other hand, I have NO idea what to get her... no car at 16 for sure!


----------



## kcw81

BIrthday gifts are so hard! I wouldn't know what the heck to give a 16 yr old! Maybe she would want a cute pair of UGGS for the winter? OR an Ipod? Everyone already has an ipod though. What the heck am I going to get my DH for his bday? He will be 39! That sounds so old! What do you get a guy who doesn't need anything?


----------



## SBB

KC what about a night in a nice hotel or country cottage or something? Or a day out doing something fun and then a nice meal or something? 

Verna I seriously don't know how you do it! I can only just organise my own life!! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

well I got my dh a book on Whiskey... LOL it was the encyclopedias of Scotch and Whiskey....that was last year and the previous year I switched vehicles with him for the day and got him a new car stereo put in his truck with the IPOd hookup etc. I've also gotten dh a wireless device for his truck so he can be hands free while driving its cool without the bluetooth in your ear.. come to think of it what has he gotten me? LOL


----------



## Smile4me

I'm a giver ladies, I love making the ones around me happy and feel appreciated :) I used to work full time, sell Real Estate part time, run my house, and go to school too... Crazy Life I tell ya!


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Verna I seriously don't know how you do it! I can only just organise my own life!!
> 
> X x x

I can't even do that! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Smile4me said:


> I'm a giver ladies, I love making the ones around me happy and feel appreciated :) I used to work full time, sell Real Estate part time, run my house, and go to school too... Crazy Life I tell ya!

Oh my god!!!! :shock:


----------



## kcw81

yikes verna. are you bored easily now that you don't have as much going on or is it nice? I had a friend like that who never stopped and was so busy with a million things and she could never even sit still to watch a movie or anything!


----------



## Smile4me

Funny you mention that, because my ex husband was so abusive both physically and mentally.... I sit down to watch a movie now with my dh and I fall straight asleep.. thats the joke in our house, we have movie night with the kids and they bet the minutes til I fall asleep..ha!
I hadnt watched a movie, had a drink, put makeup on, cut my hair stylish for 12 grueling years so now my life is normal, it has taken a long time to adjust. :) I remember the first time I put a sleevless shirt on , my girls were like OMG mom you have pretty shoulders.. LOL of all things... We are all still adjusting.. but I dont know what to do when I get my alone time, I do dishes, laundry, organize clean the girls rooms, its like I need to keep busy.. I cannot sit still.... It might take more time more adjusting I guess.. I just like doing things for others because I couldnt enjoy life before.. :) Geez AF is causing me be very emotional...hehe


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Verna- I'm so glad you have a lovely OH now- you and your girls deserve it :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

We joke ... when we were at our lowest point... God brought us Adam :)
lol... he is a true Saint the best man I have ever met.


----------



## babyloulou

:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

I am so glad you found him verna!


----------



## SBB

Me too Verna - you and your girls deserve the happiness you have now - I just hope it gets even better! :D 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

suz what did they do at your 20 week scan?


----------



## Smile4me

Quick question ladies... my dh surprise party is going to be sept 3 ... so I will be finished taking my clomid but is it ok to have a drink or two during that time?


----------



## SBB

Verna I'd say that's fine go for it!! 

KC they measured a few things, checked it had 2 arms, 2 legs etc and checked there were 4 heart chambers... 

It took about 10-15 minutes I think... Then they looked for the penis!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

SBB said:


> KC what about a night in a nice hotel or country cottage or something? Or a day out doing something fun and then a nice meal or something?
> 
> 
> X x x

BTW Casey I'm not sure you saw my idea for DH pressie :D 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Well won't you be right around ovulation then? Won't it be about CD 15 on Sep 3? I wouldn't drink any alcohol when actively ttc, but I am paranoid about alcohol and its effects on our bodies during ttc. I think most people think its fine to drink - and a lot of people are drunk when they first conceive!


----------



## kcw81

Oh yeah sorry Suz! I saw the pressie idea! I don't think he wants to go anywhere for the night. That is one gift that I would appreciate way more than him. But doing something fun that day - like going to the state fair or to the river with the dog and then having dinner would be cool. He prefers to stay home most of the time to be honest. he can be A bit boring but that can be a good thing! I want to get him an actual pressie too, like something he can unwrap.


----------



## Smile4me

LOL thats why I need all opinions
Glad your appt went well hun woo hoo!!!

yea Casey let us know what you decide to do! You guys should fly to Missouri Wine Country we have a wonderful B&B here :)


----------



## SBB

Hmmmm I don't know about an actual pressie. Video camera thing like Lou wants? For videoing the baby? Or do you not want it to be baby related? I don't know, it's too hard!! 

I like the fair or river idea though... Or you could hire a hot tub at your house! Lol you wouldn't be able to go in though so that's a rubbish idea! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- I would say it's fine to have a couple of drinks personally but it's up to you how comfortable you feel with that! X

Casey- is he a game console player? I bought my OH 'Red Dead Redemption' on PS3 for fathers day from the bump. He loves it- it's by the same people that make Grand Theft Auto but is set in the Wild West with horses instead of cars x


----------



## kcw81

thanks for the advice ladies! oh man a hot tub would be so nice. There was one at my sisters apartment in miami and she went in and all I could do was put my footsies in! 

Lou my DH likes games but not that kind - he spends a lot of time online playing free games like sudoku and mahjong and silly word games and it drives me BATTY! sometimes he plays poker too! its so annoying cuz I want to check my clomid club thread! 

Suz maybe a camera would be a good idea, a video cam for the baby. We do really need one! I have NO F'ing clue about buying stuff like that though. What kind is good for easy baby videos for technical idiots? 

Vern yeah that would be nice to come out to missouri for a little trip! haha. I have never been there. is it nice?


----------



## SBB

Don't know if you can get it there but we have one called the flip HD that's dead easy to use x x x


----------



## kcw81

thanks suz! I will look at that right away! hey why do they want me to drink 32 oz of water and hour before the scan? Did you have to do that? sounds uncomfortable!


----------



## SBB

I think they just like you to have a full-ish bladder so it pushes bubs up a little bit! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh I just looked at the flip HD wesbite and those look cool! I like the most expensive one of course, the one you can watch on a little screen immediately! That is a bit high priced though. Maybe I will just get the lowest price one without HD. 

Lou are you getting a flip? which one?

do you have one suz?


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah Casey the Flip video camera is suppposed to be real easy and it's pretty reasonably priced too! When is your appointment? What time is it there? X


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not sure Casey- I haven't actually even looked into them yet. It was just an idea I had for OH. I'll have a look at them x


----------



## kcw81

Lou, My appt is at 330, so it is 147pm right now. I have and hour before I leave. 
Are you going to get the flip? Here is my thing, I was just looking at it, and I want it for ME! You can pick your own design and everything! but I should get it for him because I can't think of anything else and we really are going to need one!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah- just pick one you will like using! :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Yep kc we have one, it's really good quality video :D and even I can use it without reading the instructions! 

I got it for OH and got the most expensive one too :haha: 

I'm going to have to go to bed soon :( so I'll miss your scan update... But will check as soon as I wake up! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Aww the flip cams don't have optical zoom. I think that might be a problem, I need to be able to zoom in on bubs!


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! Seems like everyone is doing well so it is a happy day. LOL
Casey, so ready for an update already. Come on appt. 
I got home a little early today and decided to post some pics for you ladies. I have one of our stroller/carseat combo with my diaper bag at the bottom left. The other two are some onsies that my cousin bought for Cade that are just too adorable! Hope you enjoy! P.S. I am working on an updated bump pic as well.
 



Attached Files:







stroller.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 6









duckie.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 4









cow.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SBB

Lol they are too cute kel! Love the stroller... 

Yay can't wait for a bump pic!

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks hun! How are you feeling today?


----------



## kcw81

oh suz before you go to bed - do you have the slide flip, the one that opens to watch the video?

I will let you know how the scan goes! I gotta run!

goodnight all!


----------



## kcw81

CUTE outfits Kel!


----------



## babyloulou

I love the stroller too! That's beautiful- and the little chicken outfit :lol:

How are you Kel? Did you read what we were saying earlier about a new thread for when bubs are born? X


----------



## NurseKel

I did honey. I think whatever you decide is fine. Since it looks like I will be first to deliver I am just as happy staying in here until a few more of you girls have had your bubs too. I am totally fine either way. There are many of the ladies running really close together so when the new thread starts it should be off and running. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Love the stroller Kel!! Outfits are so cute too. 

How is everyone today? 

I have my dr appt toomorrow. FX all goes well. :)


----------



## SBB

Good luck tomorrow reeds! 

Casey I think they've bought out new ones, when I bought it it was either mino or HD. I just tried to find it but now it's mino HD or ultra HD! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck for the appointment reeds xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god girls!! I've just gone into the bathroom and had to really push the door to get in. When I got the door open I saw I had squashed some sort of weird lizard thing!!! It was about 4 inches long! When OH picked it up in a piece of kitchen roll we couldn't believe it! It looked like a tiny weeny baby crocodile in the face! So weird! Do we even get lizards in the wild in the UK?? I've never seen one! It was obviously a baby with a big long 4 inch tail!


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Lou, are you going to take it to get it analyzed? I would!!!!! If theres a baby, theres a babies mama somewhere... EEEEK!!!


----------



## babyloulou

OH has kept it and put it in a sealable bag- but I've looked online and apparently there are 3 types of lizard in the UK!?! I never knew that! I think it is the one called a "common lizard". Apparently they tend to live near logs and we live behind a wood
yard! I'm surprised we haven't seen one before!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow lou crazy!


----------



## NurseKel

LOL @ Lou! I would've loved to have seen your face. 
Reeds, what are they gonna be doing at your appt tomorrow? Are they doing an ultrasound? I go tomorrow for my next one to see if Cade's body has caught up with his head size. LOL Then, I have an appt with OB on Friday morning for follow up.


----------



## kcw81

That is soooo weird Lou! What the F is a lizard doing in your bathroom?? hahaha! That woulda scared the crap outta me!

Well I am back from my scan and the doc was right, ITS A BOY! Everything looked fine and the baby was alive and all is well! phew! The pics kind of suck though, she didn't get any good profile ones and the other ones she gave me look like blobs!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Casey!! I knew it would be fine!! Get the pictures on anyway!! 

Right I'm off to bed now I've heard your good news! Night girls xx


----------



## NurseKel

YEA for great scans! So glad it went well for you Casey and that you are still Team Blue! LOL
Night Lou!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kel the way the nurse talked we was doing a early scan since my levels were high 20dpo. I have looked it up on line and they really didn't seem that high compared to some ther people. I guess other than that just the basics...its been so long since I have been to a 1st prenatal I can't really remember what the basics are! LOL

KC congrats on the boy!! YAY.. I have a feeling I will be the one to break the boy trend I have a feeling its a girl...and well if the nurse is right and there is possibly 2 then both girls. Tj would be so sad he wants a boy so bad but he will be happy as long as they are heathly


----------



## kcw81

night kel!


----------



## kcw81

Yeah reeds as long as they are healthy and either a boy or a girl is great! And not both at the same time! haha. I think that is called hamaphrodite. Anyway reeds so far so good for you!!


----------



## Smile4me

YAY Casey!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoop Whoop!!
My blueray broke... WAAAAA I had to send it to probably India to have it fixed... what a load of poo.... so I'll be without one for probably a month....


----------



## kcw81

thanks vern. what is a blue ray?


----------



## Smile4me

dvd blue ray


----------



## sonyabazonya

I got AF 2 weeks late, not going to be joining you ladies yet.


----------



## SBB

Sorry AF got you sonya :hugs: 

KC I'm so glad it went well :happydance: and the penis is still there :haha: 

Lou that would have scared the crap out of me too!! Imagine if it snuck up on you while you were in the shower or something!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

My ticker seems to be stuck on 21+3! Should be 21+5! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Lou!!!!!!! Hahahaha Sorry but again I wish I had been a fly on the wall with that lizard! Ive seen quite a few when camping near moorland but never in a home! Freaky deaky!

Casey - Great news on the willy! Woo hoo! Hahaha

Reeds - Good luck for your appoinment today hun, one or two in there Im sure its snuggled up safe and well!

Sonya - Sorry your not joining us yet. Glad AF arrived of her own accord for you tho xx

Me - Ikea SUCKED! Hahahaha well only because the fabric was pants and that was my main thing for going! Got bubs cot and mattress tho, a growbag suit and some cot sheets on green and white. OH and not baby related but some new cutulery hahaha!

OH and baby kicked the doppler off my belly 4 x last night. DH went to bed with a HUGE smile on his face bless him! x


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry AF got you Sonya- it's really messed you around this month eh!?! Those progesterone levels suggested you had ovulated though! X

ellen- I am so jealous of all the movement you can feel!! When I dopple I can hear my little man moving and kicking- if I press with the Doppler he hates it and kicks like mad!! He did the same to the midwife yesterday but I still can't feel him at all! :-(

Reeds I had an early scan to check for multiples too as my 16dpo level was 399. Was still only one in there though :hugs: 

Morning girls xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou, dont worry if you can hear him doing that and he's reacting to touch near him it will not be long til you feel him! Promise!

Right Im upto £53on Vertbaudet.............Ive got some shelves, curtains, storage boxes and need something else to take me to £60 so I get free delivery! Oh and used a code to get 24% off most expensive item AND a free mr potatoe head hehehe xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Wow- free Mr Potatohead!! You can't go wrong! :rofl: Is there anything to match the curtains to make up your amount? A matching cushion or something? Show us your curtains!!!


----------



## SBB

Lou I can't wait for you to start feeling it - it's so cool!! :happydance: 

I can feel Jesus wriggling all the time now too, and the kicks are getting quite strong! When he moves it's like a weird pressure, then I look and my bump is all lopsided!! And the side where he is feels really hard... 

Ollie you need to go to our ikea - the fabric section is great and really well organised!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

We tried to get material for blinds from Ikea once! We couldn't find any material that wasn't see-through! :rofl:

Suz- thanks- I hope I do feel him soon! That sounds so cool how you feel AND see him move! X


----------



## Rudeollie

Cant find a cushion but now Ive got OTT and found these - We have a really odd part in the nursery that currently hold DH's PS3 and TV, we've been trying to find a function to go in its place when bubs arrives and Ive found this:

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/shelf.htm?ProductId=705013573&CodBouw=313777015

Hehehehe BIT more than £7 I know! x

Hahaha Suz, my tummy was SO lopsided this morning!


----------



## babyloulou

Wow that's a bit funky Ellen! Is that the style of the rest of the nursery too?? That's gonna be one cool baby!


----------



## Rudeollie

Well Im team yellow so have to come up with something I can make ok for both, Im matching some colours but then aiming to throw in some bright colours along with the main green theme. Some things Im going to leave until after bubs is here. IE girl - will get daisy fabric tie backs for the curtains, boy will get snails or something equally yuck boy pants hahahaha

Im HOPING i can pull it off hahaha! Oh and Ive got some vinyl picture frames and Im going to put in one of my dads favourite albums and have that in there too. Cant decide between sabbath or zepplin tho hahaha DH wont let me put Kate bush in! Grrr! x


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh Kate Bush would have looked amazing! I say push for Kate Bush if it's a girl!! The nursery ideas sound really cool! I've been really stupid and let OH have responsibility for the nursery! :shock: It scares me as he doesn't have great taste (hence the fact I currently have a mushy pea coloured spare room!) but he was insistent that the nursery had to be his "thing"! :lol:


----------



## SBB

OMG I love this Vertbaudet website!! It's got so much cool stuff! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Its FAB suz, and if you search hotukdeals and put the name in under vouchers there are LOOOOADS of offers. Great for if its your first time ordering too, oh and if you recommend a friend! xxx

Hahaha Lou!!!!!!!! Cant believe your trusting your OH to do the nursery. Id have a cardiac if I did that hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I know!! He really hasn't got good taste either! Oops! :blush:


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies, now I've got some catching up to do but I just wanted to check in before leaving for work....
I'm really starting to get frustrated, I dont want to seem self absorbed by just doing a post about me so I promise I will get caught up at work I just wanted to let you know yesterday the brown spotting and gas,,, in the am and nothing since! I am really getting frustrated!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Smile- how annoying!! How many days is it since that positive opk?


----------



## Smile4me

today will be 11 ...


----------



## babyloulou

So it "could" be implantation bleeding!?! But equally it could just be spotting left over from the mc as I know a lot of women have spotting after this. It's strange how you have only had it twice though! Once with a positive opk and once 10 days later. I hope it is a good sign honey- but I also don't want you to get your hopes up too high as I know how that feels! I guess it's just a waiting game for this cycle honey xxx :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

awww thanks sweetie, it just leaves me in limbo because I want to be able to enjoy my weekend with a few brewskies at the Sam Adams brewery but I am preggo I am NOT going to have one. I guess I will test at 12dpo or wait til 14? Thanks Lou!

Ellen, I love the furniture! so you are going with bright colors?
Awesome.. that bedding I picked out earlier would go perfectly with your choice.


----------



## SBB

Smile IF it was implantation you Should get a +hpt 3-4 days later... But if you have some I'd do one just before you go away... Maybe tomorrow morning with fmu? 

Is there any chance it could still show +ve from the MC? 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

no because I took a test last night, i had one left over and it was negative but I remember my test before was negative the day before my BFP... so I think I will wait until tomorrow which will be 12 dpo or I could call the dr and have her do a blood test.... I guess it wouldnt hurt to tell her what's going on..


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep I agree with Suz verna. Test tomorrow just to be safe. I doubt it would still still show a + this far after a mc. Mine started to drop after just a few days when I lost my little beany last year xxx

Right well I need to step away from the internet NOW! Ive bought a boat load of stuff today, sheets, suits, shelves, toys, hanging picture frames...........ALL SORTS! Uh oh! Hahaha BUT i did manage to use up my mamas and papas viucher AND my silver cross one too so thats good! x


----------



## Smile4me

Do you mean take a HPT test Ellen?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yes I did but after my post came up I saw you'd already said you'd tested last night hahaha Im too slow on this thing today arent i? x


----------



## SBB

That's good you took one yesterday, at least you know it won't be a false positive... Let us know how the test in the morning goes! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, :hi: I'm back from Liverpool! The show was great and the party afterwards was SO camp! Good times!

I leave you guys for 24 hours and there's like 100 pages since I left!! trying to catch up on everything. 

Smile, hang on in there hon, you'll hopefully know soon enough what's going on. :hugs: 

Sonya, sorry Af got you. :hugs: 

Reeds hope your scan went well. 


Love and :hugs: to everyone else!


----------



## Smile4me

Should I call the Dr.? I dont want to jump to conclusions


----------



## Peach Blossom

I would call the Dr early next week if it's still not apparent what's happening hon. That would be my advise anyway. :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Peach Thanks sweetie,,, No drip or drop of anything today.. hehe 
Oh please everyone on here, take a sec to say a lil prayer for us :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Youre always there honey, dont you worry! xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Oy, miss a day and there's so much to catch up on! I have read everything but I forget all the stuff I wanted to comment on LoL.

I hope everything goes well today reeds.

Sorry the witch got you Sonya.

Congrats on confirming team blue again KC.

Kel, I love the outfits.

Someone else showed some pics of outfits and they were so cute! SBB maybe?

Hello everyone else :hi:


----------



## Smile4me

BOOO on the witch for you Sonya!!
Hi Tyson hun.. yea week goes by so fast on here.


----------



## babyloulou

Well I just taken my doggies for two hour walk around Chatsworth (first tine I've had the energy to in 4 weeks) and now I am in pain!! This hip is obviously determined not to last this pregnancy! Off to the GP I think for a referral for physio!


----------



## Smile4me

ooooo Lou I'm sorry hun, you need to def talk to someone about it!
I'd give you a hug but from work my bnb doenst work nicely anymore.


----------



## kcw81

hi ladies!

aww lou you poor thing! darn stupid hip! well good for you getting out there for a walk. 

Vern don't you leave today? I think it might be AF if you took an HPT last night at CD11and it was negative. It must just be pre spotting that sometimes happens where you get a spot or two and then nothing and AF comes full force in a day or two. go on a vigorous walk sometime today and see if that shakes any AF out! sometimes exercise or sex brings it on full force. Sucks not knowing huh? 

Ellen I really like that groovy dresser thing you showed. cute colors. 

Lou and Suz- I think I am going to buy a Kodak Zi8 pocket digiital recorder for DH instead of the flip HD. I have researched through reviews and read the specs and it looks like the Flip has one disadvantage that is a big one for me, it doesn't have a stabilizer so that when you hold it and your hand is shaky, it doesn't correct. The zi8 has a stabilizer. I have super shaky hands and so I need it! What do you guys think of buying from amazon.com instead directly from the manufacurer? Its so much cheaper!

hello to Suz, Jess, Tyson and Kel and anyone else I am missing!


----------



## Smile4me

thanks hun
I buy from Amazon alll the time and I love it!

Actually hun I leave tomorrow 5am. I am 10 dpo according to the last positive, I cant keep it straight but I had a positive on the 8th and 9th in he am soooo I will not be drinking this weekend just in case... and well the bding thing will be happening all weekend so if that brings on AF, then bring it on.. :) I bought dh some Lindt chocolates,and his favorite scented oil for the trip. This will be our first time flying together YAY!

Lou did you call the doc hun? I'm just happy you have your energy back.


----------



## kcw81

I hope you guys have a wonderful time Vern!


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- yes order off Amazon- just check it comes with it's guarantee x

Smile- not rang the docs yet- will do it in the morning I think. Hope you have a lovely time away honey. Enjoy the trip and each other x


----------



## SBB

Wow everyone is on :D 

KC yep I always buy from amazon too! 

Smile I hope you get a +'ve in the morning that would be so cool! But if it's negative will you not drink just in case? Seems a bit of a shame for your weekend away if you don't drink then AF shows as soon as you get back or something! :nope: 

Aw Lou I hope the doc gets you referred quick :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

I know thats the tuff part of it all.... I will take a test tomorrow and take two with me while on vaca!! I'm debating whether or not to take my computer... if I do I will be able to keep you all posted, if I don't i can't... GRRr decision... decisions... LOL 
Well the positive is I get to finally try some clam chowder. :)


----------



## SBB

Well obviously we'd love to be updated!! But we'll survive if we have to wait a couple of days! 

Grrrr my bloody MS is back :( I'm back to feeling really sick again :( 

I'm going to make some goats cheese and veggie pastry things for dinner - no idea what I'm doing so I'll be making it up as I go along! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Have you not got a phone that will connect to the internet Smile? If you get a negative tomorrow then I would just have a couple of glasses x


----------



## babyloulou

Boooo for the morning sickness Suz!! Hope it fecks off soon! X


----------



## Smile4me

fecks off... LOL!!!!
MS still? UGH!!

OK my blackberry will work :)not ideal but it will do!


----------



## kcw81

Vern I Would love to hear how your trip goes and whether you get a BFP but I want you to enjoy your time in boston and not think about any of this for a few days! ITs nice to take a break!

Suz what the F is going on with your MS? I didn't realize ladies still can get MS in second tri. You poor thing! you must be really sensitve to the changes and growth going on down there. anyway I want some of that feta pastry you are making. anything with the word "pastry" in it is going to be good!

I bought the camera off amazon. I am so glad, thanks for giving me the idea you guys! Now I don't have to worry about it, phew!


----------



## NurseKel

Oh verna I am so jealous of your trip. I know it is going to be fabulous. DH and I are off to our ultrasound in just a few minutes then I will be at the Dr tomorrow am to have my follow up. Just hoping baby Cade's head growth has slowed. Lol. 
Reeds, hope your appt goes well be sure and update us.
Hope everyone else is having a lovely day. Personally I am starving at the moment but for two days I've been having these sharp stabbing pains to my lower abdomen and rectal area. From what I've read this is possibly the lightening phase where baby drops in the low pelvis. Hope it's the start of something soon.


----------



## kcw81

Yeah hopefully its the start of something! And I hope his noggin is not a watermelon! Kel do you find that you cannot eat as much as you used to because there is no room in there?


----------



## NurseKel

It has been difficult but along with lightening comes the relief of high up pressure. So instead of full and heartburn you go back to peeing every 5 minutes. I am finding lately I'm back to feeling blah and being nauseated again sometimes to the point of vomiting. Ahhhh.....the joys of pregnancy. Lol.


----------



## Smile4me

awww Kel it will all be over soon and you wont remember much of any of this :)
As I stood there after the fourth bus left this morning, I just thought about how having four kids in four different schools was every mothers nightmare, it brought me back to when they were born and now they are all growing up so fast and I'm only 35 and I get to see this amazing transformation each year ... We are all so blessed! Just enjoy every minute of your pregnancies ladies :) Its the only quiet time you will have for the next 18 years...aahhhhaaaa


----------



## SBB

Lol Smile 18 years of noise and stress!! :haha: worth it though huh! 

Yay just take your blackberry, and as KC said forget about us and TTC and have fun!! :happydance: 

Kel I hope it's the start of something! Can't wait for photos and birth stories :happydance: 

Yep ladies, my MS went for about 5 days and I was all pleased - now it's back :cry: probably not quite as bad, but still annoying to say the least! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Poor thing Suz! maybe you will get lucky in the end with a really easy labor to make up for this!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## kcw81

Hi caz how are you?


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Poor thing Suz! maybe you will get lucky in the end with a really easy labor to make up for this!

Lol I hope so!! 

Hey Caz :wave: how are you? 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Caz!!


----------



## NurseKel

Okay Reeds, where are ya woman? I am waiting to hear the details on your appt today. 
Hi Caz and everyone else. Hope your evenings are going well. I am worn out. DH and I just got back from the doctor followed by two shopping trips so it is time to just relax and get ready for the weekend with both kiddos here.


----------



## Smile4me

oh Kel it sounds like a good time... 
Off for the evening ladies, I will talk to you soon!
:hugs: To all of you lovely ladies..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies. I was exhausted when I got home. All went as expected...he did do a quick external scan to check and all we could see is 1sac and a fuzzy little bean attached. No hb yet but I think I was too soon to see it?? He did order the usually labs and then my quantive to be ran again. I do have a cyst on my right ovary and he stated that is normal in healthy pregnancies...forgot what he called it but said I probably did O from that said in my terms. LOL So I am being positive that all this is good.


----------



## NurseKel

Great news darling! Sounds all very positive.


----------



## kcw81

good news Reeds! I think it is too early for HB.


----------



## SBB

Great news reeds! It is v early to see a HB so you should see one next time - when is your next scan? 
The cyst is probably corpus luteum? It's totally normal I think it's what actually supplies the baby for now.... 

Kel how did your appointment go? 

Smile have you tested?? 

Morning to everyone else :wave: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Evening ladies. I was exhausted when I got home. All went as expected...he did do a quick external scan to check and all we could see is 1sac and a fuzzy little bean attached. No hb yet but I think I was too soon to see it?? He did order the usually labs and then my quantive to be ran again. I do have a cyst on my right ovary and he stated that is normal in healthy pregnancies...forgot what he called it but said I probably did O from that said in my terms. LOL So I am being positive that all this is good.

That'll be your corpus luteum Reeds... it produces all the hormones you need until the placenta takes over. Great news that all is looking good. They prob couldn't see HB because it was an external scan and it's so teeny tiny right now! Great news hon! :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: morning ladies. I think I definitely possibly felt a kick!! 2 last night and 1 this morning! Very exciting! :cloud9:


----------



## SBB

Yay peach how exciting!!!! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :flower:

Peach- that is soooo exciting! I am very jealous though as I am a week ahead and haven't felt anything yet! It must have been amazing to feel! :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats Reeds! So glad everything was present and correct! You must be so relieved :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies AF arrived bright and early this am.... So now we know!


----------



## Smile4me

Morning lafies AF came this morning :) so let the clomid begin!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well, at least you can have a drink this weekend!! :) Sorry AF got you, but onwards and upwards for this cycle! :hugs: :dust: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry she got you Verna! At least you can have a nice relaxing weekend away with a drink now though honey :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys how are you all verna aw hun sorry she got you fx this month is your hun xxxx


----------



## SBB

Sorry she got you Verna, but great you can enjoy your weekend and get cracking on the clomid! Have a fab time! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey Verna that is good - your body is normal working order and you are getting AF earlier than a lot of people after mc. Don't get too hammered this weekend with your low tolerance!

Hi ladies! Is it true, PEach did you feel the baby move? Crazy! I still haven't and you have! Happy for you! 

What is going on with everyone else? anyone doing anything this weekend?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I did feel a kick! I've been feeling ripples and flutters for a while... Not sure what it would have been if it wasn't bubs moving!! :)


----------



## kcw81

Wow! Lucky girl Peach! Looks like Lou and I are the stragglers in that department. Lou I wonder who will feel first? 

Yesterday I went onto craigslist to check out baby gear and looked at cribs and There were about 1 thousand different ones on there. How the heck to you decide which one you want???


----------



## SBB

KC it's so hard to choose stuff! 

Don't worry you and Lou will feel bubs soon :D 

Nothing exciting for me this weekend - what are you up to? 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

I ain't doing much Suz! I might drag DH to downtown for dinner on saturday since we have a gift certificate to this thai place. If we go downtown I want to walk around and go to the waterfront beforehand. Portland has a really pretty downtown with lots of shops and places to eat and a lovely waterfront loop to walk around.


----------



## NurseKel

Congrats on the kick Peach! Don't worry girls you will all feel your little acrobats soon! 
Verna, so glad you are getting back on track and can actually drink on your getaway.
Hi Suz! My appts were good. I saw doctor this morning and she said Cade's head and body have evened out (thank goodness) although he might be on the short side. I said I preferred short newborn over one with a huge head. LOL She also said that from this point on if I go in labor they will just let it happen and not try to stop it. The best news is everything is going well so I don't have another appt for 2 weeks! I was so excited to get to skip a week. So, now it's on to my baby showers and more waiting.
Casey, no grand plans for the weekend. We have both kids and my DD starts back to school Monday so just gearing up for that.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I go for another ultrasound tuesday my levels from yesterday are 27125.40. They said that is really high. They only seen 1 yesterday but they still they think there maybe more than one. Or I was reading on line maybe a molar pregnancy...anyone heard of this.


----------



## Peach Blossom

It would have shown on the scan as a Molar I think hon. I hope it's all ok and you've got one hiding in there. Is it poss they're identical and that its so early I would only show as one sac? :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Kel I'm glad your appointments went well... Just can't wait to see some pics of little cade when he comes along! It's exciting it could be any time now! 

Reeds sorry I've heard of molar but I don't know anything about it :shrug: I hope everything is ok, at 6 weeks it would be v easy to miss multiples, they're often not picked up til much later so maybe just shy!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

A molar pregnancy is an overgrowth of the placenta. Common symptoms are abnormal womb size and more sickness than expected... That's the brief explanation. Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you my lovely... Try to stay away from Google search... Xxx :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks ladies. I don't think its a molar. I am just now getting nauseated. He did do a external scan yesterday and the sac was large but there wasn't anything that resembled a grape cluster like I just read about. He was surprised that he was able to see as well as we did as early as I am. So I will be praying a lot again this weekend it seems.

Peach congrats on the kick!! I am so excited for you.


----------



## SBB

When I had my scan at 6+3 Reeds it was an external one, and honestly the blob was barely visible - I honestly think there could have been 5 in there and they wouldn't have been able to tell! Will keep everything crossed for you! :hugs: 

What's everyone up to today? We are going to have a chill out day, OH is going to play on his playstation for the first time in about 4 months! Then maybe watch a film and I'm going to read some baby books and maybe even order the cot and bedding if I find some I really like!! :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh exciting stuff Suz! Send a link if you find any nice bedding, cos I cant find any I like hahaha 

Reeds, as the others have said at the early stages its soooo teeny that its hard to say whats going on! Im sure everything is ok in there tho. The counts count for something good I would say! xxx But as Jess said, step away from the internet - It does NOTHING for your sanity! xxx

Today Im chilling out, Im feeling a little stressed as my uncles 1st chemo session has not gone too well and he had to be admitted late last night due to vomiting. Worry REALLY takes it out of you! DH is doing DIY stuff and picking veggies for tea as my friends coming round for an x factor date! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- sorry about your uncle- hope he feels better soon. Chemotherapy is so gruelling- my Aunty has recently got the all-clear and it was horrible to see her go through it all :hugs:

Suz- that sounds like a lovely day! :thumbup: My best friend was supposed to coming so we could go to Chatsworth to walk the dogs but it's started chucking it down with rain! 

I'm so excited for XFactor Ellen- I can't wait!!! :lol: As for bedding I have been struggling with that too. I haven't like any of the "collections" that are dotted around- until yesterday! I went baby shopping and for lunch with a girl fromwork and went in a big Mamas and Papas (only ever been to the outlet before) and I fell in love with one of their ranges called Hodge Podge! I WANT it all! :lol: Here it is (although these pictures don't do it justice!) https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/hodge-podge/2974/


----------



## babyloulou

Here's a better picture https://www.mcgpr.co.uk/case_study_map2.html


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou hodge podge is THE only one Ive seen that I could consider seen as we are team yellow! I love that little hedgehog, so cute! 

Im a bit concerned about xfactor this year with all the guest judges.............It was hard enough last year with that new format I really hope this year doesnt go too OTT hahaha! No doubt in 8weeks we'll all be screaming at the tv cos they havent picked some of our favs hey?

My uncles just given up before he's got going on the treatment tbh......I tried to encourage him with "what would my dad do............" but it hit him and my auntie hard when we lost dad so now he's all doom and gloom. JUst seems like the whole of the last year has been bloody Jimmys hospital and the Bexley wing for us! Hate it hate it hate it! x rant over x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm so sorry Ellen- it must be so hard :hugs: 

I'm not sure why xfactor is starting so early this year?? OH is hoping it means we'll have more first auditions as that's his favourite bit! I said I think it's more likely to be that they are putting more people through to the last stage- like 16 instead of 12 or something to stretch that bit out as that's where Simon Cowell makes the most money! :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

:dance: :dance: Just noticed my baby has moved up to the 5th box today! :dance: :dance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay lou! Thats wonderful xxx

Hahaha yeah mr cowel could do with some extra cash couldnt he?!?!?!? Hahaha

I love the auditions too. I love it most this year because a week after the final I will (hopefully) have had bubs by then! Talk about a virtual ticker hey hahaha! x


----------



## babyloulou

I know! That's exactly what OH and I said! When this xfactor finishes it will be time for my maternity leave and countdown to due day!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!

Its so exciting isnt it??!?!? xxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

REALLY exciting!!! We HAVE to do a meet-up while we're all on maternity leave! HAVE to!!


----------



## SBB

X factor can't be on already surely?!?!? Who are the guest judges? Or is it a surprise? 

Lou that bedding is lovely :D 

Ollie sorry about your uncle :hugs: I hope he'll see the light and start fighting it... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

PS check this out for some nursery ideas x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I cant see anything suz!!!!!!!!! xxx

Guest judges are pickie lott, katie perry, that pussycat doll I think -that goes out with Lewis Hamilton and maybe another of girls aloud???


----------



## SBB

:dohh: I'll do it again in a minute! 

Those judges sound shit. I'll give them a chance but it won't be the same... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Here you go 

https://www.designspongeonline.com/2010/07/sneak-peek-best-of-nurseries.html

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Suz that is SO freaky! That is the same site as someone posted on another site use! It inspired us all to do par the norm nurseries!

I loev the green with the chest of drawers......I REALLY want the change topper it has on it but cant find any anywhere apart from the ones that you can stick on top of your cot!

I dont mind Katie Perry but non of the others do it for me, and she only does cos of Russell hahaha


----------



## SBB

Lol that's weird someone else just posted it too! 

I just bought some bits in the White Company sale:
https://www.thewhitecompany.com/Category.aspx?ID=1000843

This for newborn and 3-6 months https://www.thewhitecompany.com/productdetails.aspx?Id=1000843&ItemNo=SRTNA&SelectedItem=SRTNA

And this but they only had 9-12 months. In blue - look at the 3rd pic... 
https://www.thewhitecompany.com/productdetails.aspx?Id=1000843&ItemNo=HOTNA&SelectedItem=HOTNA

x x x


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls sorry havent been on for a while had nothing really new to update.

Today I have im on team...........BLUE !

I booked a surprise scan for my hubby didnt tell him till 5 mins before we got there, he been really down so it was lovely. We were convinced we were having a girl, all the gender predictors said girl.

The sonographer did us some 4d shots and 4d video it was amazing. Im so in love xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Suz! I could just squeeze your little bubba in both those outfits! SO cute!!!

Im trying to decide on pics for babies wall...........Ive found these

https://www.allposters.co.uk/-sp/Peek-a-Boo-VII-Giraffe-Posters_i2688808_.htm

https://www.allposters.co.uk/-sp/Peek-a-Boo-X-Monkey-Posters_i2688811_.htm

https://www.allposters.co.uk/-sp/Peek-a-Boo-IX-Lion-Posters_i2688810_.htm

https://www.allposters.co.uk/-sp/Peek-a-Boo-XII-Zebra-Posters_i2688813_.htm

https://www.allposters.co.uk/-sp/Peek-a-Boo-VIII-Hippo-Posters_i2688809_.htm


----------



## Rudeollie

Ohh congrat on ANOTHER blue fluffy! 

See thats just shows why Im not paying any attention to anything gender wise as Im having girl side effects but carrying like a boy What will be will be I guess hahahaha

Congrats again, lovely he's doing well in there xxx


----------



## babyloulou

OMG another boy!!!!!! Congrats Fluffy! We really are boy-breeders in here! :lol: Are you going to post your pics? X


----------



## SBB

Yay fluffy!!! Can't believe it's another boy :happydance: congrats! 

Post some pics! 

Going to look at your links now ollie :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Oh Suz! I could just squeeze your little bubba in both those outfits! SO cute!!!
> 
> Im trying to decide on pics for babies wall...........Ive found these
> 
> https://www.allposters.co.uk/-sp/Peek-a-Boo-VII-Giraffe-Posters_i2688808_.htm
> 
> https://www.allposters.co.uk/-sp/Peek-a-Boo-X-Monkey-Posters_i2688811_.htm
> 
> https://www.allposters.co.uk/-sp/Peek-a-Boo-IX-Lion-Posters_i2688810_.htm
> 
> https://www.allposters.co.uk/-sp/Peek-a-Boo-XII-Zebra-Posters_i2688813_.htm
> 
> https://www.allposters.co.uk/-sp/Peek-a-Boo-VIII-Hippo-Posters_i2688809_.htm

These are cute Ollie! How many are you going to have? 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

ALL OF THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Waaa haaaa haaaaa! 

Hehehe I cant decide so I think Im going to ask for a few for bubs pressies...........Some friends have insisted they buy something for the room so I figured some of these would be nice. Im trying to find frames to fit them in tho and Im struggling.

I just think they look so vibrant against my green curtains and neutral walls, it should look pretty nice.......i hope! x

Yep piccies please fulffy! x


----------



## fluffyblue

Ok here goes :
 



Attached Files:







scan 003.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 7









scan 006.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 7









scan 015.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 7









scan 016.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7









scan 019.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyloulou

I love those pictures Ellen! They are brill!


----------



## fluffyblue

I just love the one with his leg cocked up. The sonographer said he had a "larger" than average willy ! It was so easy to see as well lol.

My husband nearly choked as I said before he was 100% certain he was a she ! he is so overwhelmed its lovely. Got to think of a manly name now to go with his manly manhood lol. I said "well he certainly dont take after his father" iykwim


----------



## fluffyblue

Bought my pram as well got the Mothercare Spin


----------



## babyloulou

Wow- what clear brilliant pictures Heather!! Where did you go for them? Our gender can was no where near as clear as that!


----------



## fluffyblue

Its called Midlands Ultrasounds and Medical Services (MUMS for short).

Its in Solihull in Birmingham. We went there last year and unfortunately I was diagnosed with a Missed miscarriage, he remembered me which was so nice. We were in for about half an hour, got a DVD of the whole scan and a CD with 19 pictures on it !

All for 85.00 !!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww how lovely! What a boy hair line there too!

Fab price for your 4d package- the only ones by us are £135 for what you got! I wonder if DH fanices a road trip hahahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Mine was only £45 but the pics were rubbish- although admittedly baby wouldn't wake up! The scan monitor just didn't seem very clear at all!!


----------



## SBB

Wow those pics are amazing fluffy! Lol at the 'larger than average willy'!! 

I am tempted by a 4d scan - I might see how much they are - it's too long to wait from the 20 week otherwise! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh was the £85 for a 4d package? Or were they just a taster few 4d pics? (I got 5 free in with my gender scan- but baby wouldn't let her take any photos)


----------



## fluffyblue

It was booked as a gender scan - the 4d package is about 145.00 but to be honest I have a 2 minute 4d video and 14 4d piccies, I cant complain !!


----------



## kcw81

Wow ladies! Lots of links to look through this AM! I gotta say, Ellen I really love those animal pics you posted. I have no idea what I will do with our boys room but I have a seedling of an idea that I want animals as the theme, lions, tigers, elephants, giraffes and such. If I could find bedding with that and pictures in a nice color scheme I would be happy. 

Fluffy those are great pics - the 4 D is amazing! Congrats on a boy! I Can't believe how many boys now!!! no girls!!

Everyone is just chilling today huh? I just got back from the dog park surprise surprise and now I am off to have a big brekkie as you would say Suz. LAter I Think we are maybe going out for dinn downtown. I hope!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys hope your all good and enjoying the weekend xxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww casey, almost every baby shop over here has a jungle themed package of bedding wallpaper etc etc.................Im sure you will find something fab over there! Wish I was going out for dinner again.........Really enjoyed myself last saturday!

Hi Caz honey - hows things going? Any nice plans?? xxx


----------



## caz & bob

not really ellen just having a drink tonight is anyone watching the x factor its so funny xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

look at this ladys only cd13 today x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0017.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Caz!! :sex:


----------



## Rudeollie

Friend has just left for the night. Had some good food, good luaghs but was left a bit disappointed by x factor! Hope next weeks improves! There were hardly any acts, it was like 4 main stories and fillers! Phhhht!

Hope everyone had a nice evening. Im off to bed now............Caz make sure you get some tonight with the opk! xxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caz good luck!! 

Ladies I think I just had my first craving....I just ate spinach with vinegar, applesauce and raisins. Yes all at the same time.


----------



## lisaf

Hey ladies! I guess I should join you here now! I got my BFP this morning, confirmed with a blood test.
Super early but I got a 7 on a beta test this morning after a faint line on a 10miu test. Still nervous and don't want to change my status yet. Its just so darned early! Lol!
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/397563-totally-shock.html#post6604153


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey LIsa are you on progestrone?


----------



## lisaf

I'm starting it tonight.
My progesterone finally got high enough this cycle, 15.2 at 7dpo and tested at 22 today even though my temp dropped.
My doc thinks my levels are fine but its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am on progestrone. 200mg 2x a day. I would have been worried for you actually if you would have said no with what your sig says


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I'd rather not need it, but I would be nervous the whole time if I wasn't on it!
My low temps were scaring me, but it must be implantation since my levels were good.
I'll be on 200mg once at night (vag suppositories, cocoa butter compound I think).


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I take mine orally. My levels have been crazy. I am going in on tuesday to have another scan to check for twins. 

At 10dpo:33
13dpo:222
20dpo:4165
27dpo:27125.40 

My progestrone has levels out and was 33 at last check was 85 at 13dpo


----------



## lisaf

did you have low levels on prior cycles/pregnancies?

That is super fast HCG rising!! Are you hoping for twins? Are you worried bout it at all?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No I don't know my levels. My previous dr was crap and wouldn't listen to me. I started seeing this dr after my last mc in june. He had actually refered me to a fs and my appt was sept. 1. I got pregnant on my own again and called him he got me in and done my levels and has been monitoring me closely. I wouldn't mind twins as all I am really concerned is for healthy. I hadn't been able to get past 5 weeks and I knew it was my progestrone cause I could feel the pregnancies leave my body


----------



## lisaf

definitely seems like you have twins in there! :) GL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks good luck to you as well. I am off to bed been a long day and I have a early morning.


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies, I just wanted to say dh and I are having a blast sitting here ina an Irish Pub having some Guiness and whiskey ;-)
AF has taken her toll on me this weekend but we are making the most of our weekend by ebjoying every moment :) I can't wait to catch up on Monday but I did see the decorating ideas (Love them)!!!!!
I'll be back on Monday with pics ;-)


----------



## SBB

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies I think I just had my first craving....I just ate spinach with vinegar, applesauce and raisins. Yes all at the same time.

:sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: reeds that's disgusting!! 

OMG Lisa congratulations!!! Woohoo!! :happydance: 

Smile I'm glad you're having fun, drinking guiness! Lol my OH loves it, I find it weird! Looking forward to seeing some piccies :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats Lisa :dance:

Reeds- that is sooo disgusting!! :rofl:

ellen- I agree with you about xfactor! Is was crap! but xtra factor was even worse without Holly Willoughby (or willowbooby as OH calls her) :lol:

Morning everyone else!!


----------



## babyloulou

Smile- sorry only just noticed your post! Hope you have a wonderful time sweetie! Just make sure you drink, drink, drink while you can! :winkwink: Not Guiness though- it's disgusting! :rofl: Tastes like a cross between cold coffee and flat beer! Yuck!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, looks like you're all having a chat happy weekend!!

Congrats Lisa :hugs: 

Fluffy I love those pics!! You're so lucky!! :) Only 3 and a bit weeks before we have our 20 week scan... Send me girly vibes ladies... far too much testosterone being bred in here!! :haha:

I went to the theatre last night as my 11 year old sisters were dancing in The Nutcracker with the English Youth Ballet... Hormones must be getting the best of me as I welled up as soon as I saw them on stage! They looked so gorgeous and were so good. What am I going to be like when they're my children?!! :rofl:

OH has jetted off again, South Africa this time. He's away until Weds... :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Peach- that's so lovely about your sisters! I think anyone would have welled up seeing that! Bless them! You must have been soooo proud! :thumbup: Sorry about your OH being away again- you've got us though :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

On any normal day I would so agree with you ladies. But oh my gosh I went almost 2 hours without my belly feeling awful so I loved it! Gross I agree but I am sure I will be eating it again. Hope all you ladies have a lovely sunday. I am at work. :(


----------



## Rudeollie

Lisa congrats honey! Hope all stays safe and sticky for you!

Lou - Heheheh Holly willbooby, good one but totally agree, I dont like Konnie at all!

Reeds - Im with the others, that is a damn odd combo of foods and has put me off all mentioned hahahaha!

Verna - So glad you are having a fun time honey, you deserve it xxx Big hugs xxx

Me - Im off for a afternoon kip as last night was WAY too late for me......DH's getting ready for Man U playing so Im off to bed to watch my Rebus! God I love a good murder hahahaha!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and Jess - I wish I had been there to watch the nutcracker - Its one of my personal fav ballets...............Reminds me of Christmas, which reminds me of bubba awwwwww! x


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys! Happy Sunday!

Verna its great to hear you are enjoying boston! can't wait to see a couple pics!

Reeds that ALMOST sounded good, I would eat the spinach w/ vinegar AND the applesauce with raisins, but separate!

Last night DH and I went into downtown and had a nice dinner at this Thai place, it was soo good! I got these appetizers of steamed veggie rolls wrapped in rice paper and my entree was drunken noodles, which are rice noodles with tofu and veggies doused in hot spicy chili sauce. It was to die for! and I have leftovers for today! I love going out to eat. 

Jess, I love the nutcracker, it is so beautiful. sounds like a lovely time.

hello to everyone else!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys hope your all well verna glad your enjoying your self you and the hb afm ruff .com and i opk a better opk this morning glad its earlier cd14 whoopppp heres a pic xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0018.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo, yay Caz! What are you doing on the computer? Go get :sex:!! :haha: And if you could make it a girl you get a bonus gold star! :rofl: :dust: to you honey


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahha yeah Caz! Get bd'ing honey!

Casey sounds like a lovely evening out for you. And well done on the left overs!

Im just about to make a caeser salad. Im starved hahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have a real hankering for a proper roast dinner... Can't cook meat in my house though... :( Thought about going to the local carvery on my own, but decided that was too sad! :rofl: Settling for a veggie bean burger, chips and corn on the cob...


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahahaha Awww Jess xxx You can come round to mine tomorrow cos Im doin a roast dinner then! xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo.. yes please!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- that Thai you had sounds divine!!! Especially the drunken noodles! It's making my mouth water reading your description! :lol:

Reeds- I think that may be our first weird craving on here! :rofl: 

I agree with Peach- first one to a girl gets a big gold star! :haha:

AFM- my two nephews are here from Wales for just over a week (little niece hasn't come with them this time) so yet again I am filled with the joys of entertaining a nearly 10 year old at the same time as a 1 year old!! They don't like the same forms of entertainment though! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've just been chatting to the girls on the Team Angels thread and we worked out that everyone on there has had a boy in the last year too... Its a conspiracy I tell ya! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oooo-er Peach!!! What the bloody hell is going on! Is it mans' attempt to take over the world from us women! The Clomid Super Race! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Wow that's weird about all the boys!! 

Peach how come you can't cook meat in your house? We just had roast dinner! :D 

Casey that Thai sounds soooo yummy! 

I read everything else but I have forgotten it!! 

Lou good luck with your nephews!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Suz! I'll need it by the end of the week! :haha: Im going on a secret trip though in the last week of the holidays with OH- don't know where because he's keeping it a secret so that will help me recover! :thumbup:

I could just eat a veggie roast dinner! Mmmmmm might make one tomorrow evening! Meat one for OH and the two boys and a nice veggie one for me! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

You can't beat a good roast! I went to my dads allotment today and he got me loads of fresh spinach and French beans... Yummy! 

Aw secret trip sounds so lovely! I might mention that to OH! He's not so good at nice surprises and pampering stuff like that! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's just part of the way it is in our household... OH is a lifelong vegetarian, so we just don't have meat in the house... :( Could really do with some crackling or a nice slice of beef!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

You are in luck Jess cos crackling is just whats on my menu for the roast tomorrow! Hahaha DH and I have spent YEARS perfecting the perfect crackle and have nailed it now! Im doing home made yorkshire too................

I couldnt be a veggie, I dont eat loads of meat but when I do I enjoy it very much hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

OH is pretty good in that way. He's took me to Rome, Barcelona and Jersey on secret hols in the past- he's told me not to get too excited this time as it's nowhere that exciting this time! :lol: 

Ooo fresh veg from an allotment sounds yummy Suz! I seem to be mega hungry tonight! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- OH would rather die than agree to a house meat ban! :lol: Id never be able to enforce that rule!


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> It's just part of the way it is in our household... OH is a lifelong vegetarian, so we just don't have meat in the house... :( Could really do with some crackling or a nice slice of beef!! :)

Isn't OH away? He'd never know!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Sneaky Suz! :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'd feel guilty... He'd probably be able to smell it!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Is that because he's so anti-meat Jess? I can't stand the smell of meat cooking to be honest! But OH just cooks it anyway! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Lol being the veggie in my house I don't know why I'm encouraging meat eating!! OH hardly eats meat, only fish at home, I wouldn't let him cook anything stinky either!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

We're both meat-eaters in my house, but I can't stand fish so I've banned it.


----------



## babyloulou

You've all got much more house control than me! OH would chew on a cow infront of me! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Lol, its only that my husband only know how to cook what I have taught him to cook, and I don't know how to cook fish! Otherwise he'd be making fish and telling me to go outside if I didn't like the smell! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> You've all got much more house control than me! OH would chew on a cow infront of me! :rofl:

My OH doesn't have a clue how to cook anything except fish, if he did he'd probably cook it! 

Lisa my OH is the same, he only knows how to cook what I've taught him :haha:

X x x


----------



## lisaf

When my DH and I were dating, he didn't know how to cook hamburger helper. I showed him and he said it 'ruined the magic' 
PMSL!!!! I didn't let him get away with that excuse! I know I'll need help with cooking when we have babies!


----------



## NurseKel

Hi girls! On this subject I am truly lucky. I don't really do a lot of cooking but my DH is an excellent cook and will pretty much make me whatever I want. I am not a vegetarian but I don't do a lot of meat (especially red meat). Lucky for me DH loves veggies and often times our dinner consist of 2-3 different varieties of veggies and nothing else. In fact, last night he made a huge pot of pinto beans and we had nothing but pinto beans and cornbread for dinner. It was so good! We do tend to eat out quite a bit too as we both love good food.


----------



## babyloulou

What did you have on the beans Kel? You mean like a chilli? X


----------



## lisaf

I'm planning on using this pregnancy to get DH to be open to more veggies in our house. He loves broccoli, corn and greenbeans, but seems to hate every other veggie! I figure I can use the guilt trip of me needing to eat better to get him to participate in a CSA box with me! :D I was planning this before my BFP :haha:


----------



## NurseKel

Lou, no honey. We just cook the beans all day with all different spices and flavors. We put some pork in them for flavoring as well. The combo of beans with the cornbread makes for a complete meal in itself. Very yummy.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MMM Veggies. and pinto and beans!! I am love with food lately. The more I eat the less nauseated I feel. LOL


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: Caz, how are you doing today?


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

How is everyone? Hopefully in a better mood than me... 

I woke up feeling really depressed today :( don't know what's wrong with me I've been the same for 2 or 3 days... 

Also had quite a lot of brown spotting this morning :( 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw big :hugs: sbb dont worry probuly nothing hun peach im ok hun just going to do another opk see what its like xxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Suz, hope the spotting stops. Sending you some happy not depressed vibes. xx

Look forward to seeing the opk Caz! x


----------



## caz & bob

heres the pics peach think it was cd 14 because todays are a bit faint xxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0020.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Suz xxx Im sorry to hear your feeling so down, and sorry the spotting is getting to you. If its brown tho its ok......but if you are worried call your midwife to settle your fears honey xxx

Caz I hope the opk results in a bfp for you!

Im having a day in bed on my week off. Just watched a horrid film called last house on the left......I really should now better than to watch horrors! Hahahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Looking good for cd14 Caz :D 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, looking good for CD 14 Caz, textbook perfect! Now the horrid TWW! Fingers crossed for you lovely :dust: 

Ellen, at least you watched it during the day... I can't watch scary movies after dark... I freak myself out too much! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lol! Im such a chicken too Jess. I will admit to fast forwarding through some gruesome parts! Hehehehe

Its odd cos when I was younger I loved scare the pants of you horrors but now....NO way! x


----------



## SBB

I am bored so here's another pic of my bump from last week. Will post some pics of the clothes my mum bought for Baby Jesus yesterday too... 

https://i33.tinypic.com/fdw0uf.jpg

https://i35.tinypic.com/11vit92.jpg

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

What a cute bump!! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Here's the stuff my mum bought yesterday: 

All from H&M except one... I really wanted a little rolling stones tshirt for him but they only had big sizes :( 

This little bear suit is so cute! Maybe xmas day outfit :D 

https://i36.tinypic.com/2rw3l1c.jpg

Lol my OH saw it and said it's like the Bo Selecta bear that always gets an erection when he's interviewing female guests!! :rofl: kind of spoiled it for me!! 

https://i38.tinypic.com/2h710jk.jpg

Cute socks :) 

https://i35.tinypic.com/2qxt0me.jpg

Little hoodie and bottoms. This is soooooo much cuter in real life! It's tiny :D 

https://i37.tinypic.com/2ly3fya.jpg
https://i33.tinypic.com/10zcjuw.jpg

This little elephant babygrow is so cute in real life too. It was from a little boutique near my mums - they had some seriously cute stuff!! It's got really long legs and it's all long and skinny - from me and OH that's prob what our baby will be like!! 

https://i38.tinypic.com/i24k11.jpg

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies :)
Aww can't wait to see your bump suz.. my computer wont allow me at work :(
did you call the midwife hun, just to ease your mind?

Sounds like I am one of the few carnivors on the thread...hehe
oh just to clarify, I was not drinking Guiness i meant to say dh was.. I had a few too many hefeweizens and Malbec YUM!

Well today is officially cycle day 4 Yea I start clomid tomorrow.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that elephant suit is gorgeous Suz! Sorry you're feeling so down honey- that's how I felt a week or so ago but it soon wore off :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Smile4me said:


> Good Morning ladies :)
> Aww can't wait to see your bump suz.. my computer wont allow me at work :(
> did you call the midwife hun, just to ease your mind?

No I didn't.... there's no point, I'm always spotting, there's just lots more of it today... TMI but the last 2 days I've also had a wet patch in my knickers! So either I've started wetting myself :rofl: or it's just very watery discharge, or it's amniotic fluid - I really hope it's not the last one :nope: Will see if it happens again... 

Anyway I'm glad you had fun and yay for starting the Clomid tomorrow :happydance: 


Thanks Lou I hope it disappears tomorrow. I hate it especially when there's no reason to be down!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz as we're a day apart Im sure its just discharge cos Ive been getting it too over the past week. Thought I'd peed myself the other day tho hahahaha Its just another joy of pregnancy so I read!

Arent we all lucky! x

PS: The elephant suit is SO cute! And I did nearly pee my pants over the bo selecta suit hahahaha 

Good luck Verna darling for this new cycle! Everything crossed for you!

Ive just been calling round for a EPC (energy certificate) for selling our house..........Talk about an estate agent rip off! They charge £125 and Ive got a guy coming to do one for me tomorrow for £40!


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Suz as we're a day apart Im sure its just discharge cos Ive been getting it too over the past week. Thought I'd peed myself the other day tho hahahaha Its just another joy of pregnancy so I read!
> 
> Arent we all lucky! x

:rofl: thanks Ollie I feel a bit better now... Oh the joys of wetting ourselves!!! :rofl: 




Rudeollie said:


> PS: The elephant suit is SO cute! And I did nearly pee my pants over the bo selecta suit hahahaha

I know I love the elephant suit! I'm not so sure about the bear one now... OH has totally ruined it for me!! :haha: The lady in H&M said they do a Santa one nearer Xmas! :happydance: my mum insists on telling every cashier that I'm pregnant, and that it's due Xmas day, and that it's her first grandchild!!! 




Rudeollie said:


> Ive just been calling round for a EPC (energy certificate) for selling our house..........Talk about an estate agent rip off! They charge £125 and Ive got a guy coming to do one for me tomorrow for £40!

That is hideous!!! What a rip off! Luckily one of our neighbours does them so did ours for £30 :D 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Those outfits are gorgeous!! Love the elephants! 

The discharge is probably Leucorrhea... here's an article explaining the difference between it and amniotic fluid. Leucorrhea is completely normal and natural during pregnancy. https://www.helium.com/items/1125415-what-is-the-difference-between-amniotic-fluid-and-leukorrhea


----------



## Rudeollie

I know Suz, so graceful and lady like!

I have to say btw I feel like a flippin elephant compared to your lovely slender bump pic hahahha Your really are all bump! My arse is starting to look like someone elses and I dont like it hahahaha!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I didn't want to sound all poor me earlier, but Suz, I'm WEEKS behind you and I'm enormous!! I think my mirror at home has something wrong with it cos I look ok when I leave the house in the morning and then by the time I get in to the lift I've ballooned to the size of a small continent and look like I could probably cause the lift to fail!! :rofl: Most depressing!! Hahahaha


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I'm sure you can't be _that_ big peach!!! Or Ollie! 

Thanks for the link Peach I'm sure it's all fine... 

Oh my god it's pissing down here!! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw what a cute bump hun awwwww and the clothes are lovely is anyone else posting bumps so i can have a look i love the pics xxxxx


----------



## SBB

Yay let's have more bump pics. In fact it should be a weekly requirement - if you don't post a bump pic you're not allowed to play! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Lol! Im doing one tonight under DH's instruction. Last night he said "WOW! We need to do another piccie of bump - I want see a before and after shot of how HUGE you are!" :growlmad:

I was not amused!

Have to say Im in intruiged to see Jess' bump after that lift comment :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Will try and get a bump pic for you tonight... if I can find a lens wide enough! :haha:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Peach! 

Ollie tell him comments like that to a hormonal pregnant woman are not a good idea!!! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies how is the monday going?

Suz I am sorry you aren't feeling too hot. Are you going to call your doc to ask about the spotting? You look so pretty with your bump, I love your grey top in that pic. Cute baby clothes too, I didn't know H&M sold baby clothes. We are finally getting and H&M here in portland coming soon. I can't wait!

Verna are you back already? How was your trip?

Kel are you going to bring your laptop when you go into labor so we know whats up? Do you think it will be any day now?

Hello to everyone else chatting on here this AM Lou, Ellen, Jess and Reeds and Caz! Hope the spermies find your egg Caz!


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Kel are you going to bring your laptop when you go into labor so we know whats up? Do you think it will be any day now?

:rofl: are you serious!? I think actually maybe afterwards you might be a bit bored Kel so you can update us :haha: 

Lol I won't be taking a laptop but I will update via my phone... 

Yay for H&M they do some really good baby and kids clothes! 

No haven't bothered calling midwife, it's just the usual but it's much heavier and darker today. Bubs still kicking away... 
After my cervix exam and internal ultrasound the week before last though I did have increased CM and it was kind of yellow/maybe greeny so I thought I might have an infection - but then it went so thought it was prob just cos people were poking around in there! Hopefully it isn't anything like that. 
I don't really want to ring my midwife because she's a stroppy cow and clearly thinks I constantly worry over ridiculous things! :nope: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

We ordered our cot bed by the way https://www.mothercare.com/Pure-Cot...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44362031&mcb=core got £20 off that so £140. I quite like the slightly retro rounded edges. 

I LOVE this one though :D https://www.mothercare.com/Novo-Cot...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44362031&mcb=core

And I think this is my absolute favourite! https://www.mothercare.com/Stokke-S...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44362031&mcb=core

https://www.stokke.com/en-gb/nursery/stokke-sleepi-bed/grow.aspx

But sadly we are not rich!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha! That was the cot we almost got Suz!!!

DH's friend from work just had a bubs and I swear they are sponsered by stokke! Thye have everything they do honestly! (he's a contractor so they just [email protected] money and can easily afford it hahaha)

Well its cheesy caulie and broccoli bake in the oven for us now, along with crispy pork with crackling and some home grown roastie! Yummmm yummmm!

PS: Im going to post some piccies soon of some of bubs things Ive got. I cant believe how much stuff it has already. I even went into great detail with DH where things are I'd need if I went onto premature labour hahaha Breastpads, nipple cream, giant sanny pads, dummies, teeny nappies, some baby grows! Hehehe xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I can't see the cot you've chosen it says 'bad request' when I click on it!?! 

As for the 'wet pants' if it's not discharge then it's most likely to be urine! (tmi :blush:) I've read quite a few threads on here with people complaining about the same thing and it is commonly assumed to be urine by the midwives- apparently it's completely normal for your bladder to start leaking by the end of the second trimester! :blush:

Yeah come on Peach! Show us a bump pic! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh werent you sent to brighten up our day Lou (!) Pee pants hahahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yep! That's what I'm here for girls! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

And we love you for it Lou! x

Hey whens your next scan booked for???


----------



## babyloulou

Weds 8th - two weeks on weds. So exciting!!!


----------



## SBB

try this one https://www.mothercare.com/Pure-Cot...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44362031&mcb=core

Great I'm so glad I may have started pissing myself already!! :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Still won't work for me Suz?? It's weird because I could see the Stokke Mothercare link but not the other two. Maybe it's my iPhone? Can the rest of you see it?


----------



## SBB

I can off my comp but couldn't on the iphone either :shrug: 

Oh well, it's a white cot bed - not that interesting!! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey Suz-peepants! I can't see the crib either. There are so many cribs to choose from I am a bit overwhelmed myself. 

ellen cheesy broccoli bake sounds divine!


----------



## Rudeollie

If you search pure under mother care it'll bring the range up! I couldnt see it either off here and Im on my laptop!

Lou I am so excited for your scan. Whens your next scan Casey?????

DH spent ALL weekend glossing our skirting board going up the 2 flights of stairs...........He's just taped up and painted the walls and when he took the tape off its rip all the fecking gloss off too! I am so MAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I told him to just bloody leave it, we're selling our house, Im NOT BOTHERED but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO he wants it perfect! (lke someones going to give us £10k more for a nice bit of gloss!) Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## SBB

Ollie I hate when that happens! It has to be sooo dry and the only decent tape I've found is from B&Q and it's £6 a roll - they can f**k off if they think I'm paying that for masking tape!! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Haaaa I love to see you ladies going bazurk over paint, pissing, gloss, the color of the sky... that means your pregnancy is going great! Hormones and pregnancy go hand and hand!!
Just wait until you sneeze in public and you have to literally bring an extra set of (knickers/panties) because you've pissed yourself in public and the baby is sitting right on your bladder oh and to top it all off your boobs start leaking so basically your wetting out of any crevis or hole possible ...LOL!! 
At least you arent riding the cotton pony as of right now but stock up for it after the babies born... or invest in some "Depends"

Why isn't all of this in "What to expect when you're expecting" its all lillipops and rainbows in that book... We should all write a book on Clomid and the joys of the temperments, and WHAT REALLY HAPPENS DURING AND AFTER PREGNANCY!" lol we really should ... it could be entitled 
THE CLOMID GRADUATE MEMOIRES AND WHAT REALLY HAPPENS DURING AND AFTER PREGNANCY WITH FERTILITY TREATMENTS...hmmm I may be on to something ladies. I think Ellen has had every single one of these symptoms... ha!


----------



## kcw81

vern I would LOVE to read that book, a real honest book of all the ins and outs of pregnancy and afterward. 

Ellen your DH is a workaholic on that stuff! my next appt is this friday with doc, he will review my pics from last week and do another scan. When is yours?


----------



## SBB

BTW if anyone is ordering from mothercare use code VFL at the checkout for 20% off... Good bargain especially on the sale stuff!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Smile4me said:


> Just wait until you sneeze in public and you have to literally bring an extra set of (knickers/panties) because you've pissed yourself in public and the baby is sitting right on your bladder oh and to top it all off your boobs start leaking so basically your wetting out of any crevis or hole possible ...LOL!!

:rofl: can't wait for all that!!! :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Right I am cauliflower cheesed out, oh and pee panted out too hahahaha So Im going to retire to my boudoir!

I might need a tena lady on in case I pee myself during the night hehehehe!

Night night uk'ers and g'day usa'ers xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies. Good to see everyone is doing okay for the most part. We are all moody and it doesn't get any better the farther you get either. Sometimes I just have days I feel like taking everyone's heads off.
Suz, I don't think I will have my laptop with me but DH will have his I'm sure. I always have my blackberry though so I promise to keep you all updated on my labor and birth including pics. LOL
I love the outfits, especially the elephant one! 
Verna, so glad you had fun on your trip and roll on to the Clomid!
As for me, I have been having period like pains and sharp stabbing pains to my abdomen and rectum. I just feel really crappy and so tired. My stomach has been rock hard most of the time especially at night when I get up to pee 50 times. I hope now that I am entering 35 weeks it is the start of something. I am giving you guys some bump pics since Suz is threatening to kick us off if we don't play...LOL.
P.S. Notice how much Cade has dropped too! Hopefully he is on his downward decent soon!!!
 



Attached Files:







bump 1.jpg
File size: 6.4 KB
Views: 1









bump2.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SBB

Oh my god kel it's so fricking exciting it might happen soon!!!! Your bump is looking lovely :D you are officially allowed to play for another week :haha: 

V pleased you'll be able to update us....

Night night Ollie... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Kel, it sounds like things are getting ready to go for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!

In fact so excited bubs has just had a little party in there to celebrate its forst clomid chum been born!!!!!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeee!

Right def off to bed now hehehehe xxx

PS: HE has REALLY droppped!


----------



## babyloulou

That's a lovely bump Kel!! I can't believe we are going to have our first baby on here soon! :dance: So exciting! :dance:

Suz- I tried that code on Mothercare and it didn't work for me honey?? How are you feeling anyway? Any better? :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Damn I got it here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...971-cheeky-but-helpful-post-money-saving.html and used it about 3 hours ago and it worked! Have you got the booklet of vouchers from Mothercare? There's loads of codes for money off (not as good as 20%) if you are ordering certain things... Let me know if you want any codes... (just tell me what you're ordering)

I'm feeling much better thank you - it seems to be worse in the day then I'm alright by evening :shrug: hopefully I will wake up in a good mood tomorrow! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I really feel for you Suz- I had it and felt awful. I was so tearful and depressed! I couldn't imagine ever feeling happy again for a few days there! :lol: It'll wear off honey! 

Are you a member on MSE too Suz? I am- been using it for years- mainly for competitions! :thumbup:

I want to buy a Johnson and johnsons baby skincare box. The big purple one that is also a changing box xx


----------



## SBB

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's had it! Hopefully it will be gone v soon!

Am in bed now but I'll have a look tomorrow and see if there's a voucher for that :D

Yeh I love MSE I don't go on it that much but I do go on for discount codes sometimes! I forgot you do loads of competitions! Won anything lately? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Did I tell you about the 5* London trip for four I won? To see Legally Blonde and stay in a 5* hotel? That was the last thing I won. I'm waiting to win a good baby one! :thumbup:

I really will be glad when I have the baby in my arms to be honest! I had horrible emotional effects the whole time I was on clomid! then it carried on to pregnancy too! Just hope i don't get PND after the birth! That will really top it off! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

hey guys, I know a lot are in bed already but I had to come on and complain. So far, 2nd tri is worse than first for me as far as comfort. I had a breezy 1st tri with no sickness, not too bad of fatigue and no constipation. 
But NOW I am feeling bloated all the time and gassy and harder to catch my breath when exercising and WORST of all, I am constipated! boo hoo I can't stand it. I eat so much fruits and veg and grains and drink all the water in the world and exercise and now this. I think I might be eating too much in one sitting, but that has never been a problem for me in the past. boo hoo!

KEl, your baby bump is soo big! you are ready to pop lady! Its so cute. I Think I was the one who asked if you guys would be in touch when you go to the hospital but good to hear you will be anyway!


----------



## lisaf

hey everyone, I hope I'm allowed to play even without a bump pic yet.... have to have a bump first :haha: I keep getting mad at DH for touching my stomach.. I keep saying that he's just feeling my fat right now!!

Oooh, can't WAIT to buy baby stuff.. .must... resist... 

kcw - sorry :( Can't relate yet so just :hugs: for now...

At my doc's office this morning (2nd blood test, levels rising well!) I saw a contest in american baby magazine for a stokke stroller. totally out of my price range, but they just look SO nice with the high up feature! Your girl's talk of stokke reminded me to go enter the contest! Wish there was a place near me to go try out the high end strollers and see if they're worth the money.


----------



## NurseKel

Casey honey, I am so sorry you feel so rubbish. I know what you mean about the bloat and there really isn't much advice I have on that one. I just tried to eat frequent, small meals. As for the constipation, I gave up on trying to get by with diet and water b/c it just didn't seem to matter how much fiber or water I took in I was still severely constipated. I started using the Senekot S which has a laxative + stool softner and is all natural. I take one about every other day and have found it works really well. I would love to tell you all these things will get better but some only get worse. I'm sorry if I got confused and didn't realize you were the one that asked about keeping in touch while in labor. It is so hard to stay caught up and remember who said what. LOL


----------



## kcw81

hey lisa! congrats on your bfp!
Funny, I just started looking at strollers online. I wouldn't even let myself think about buying anything until after I was 16 weeks! I am going to get a BOB gear stroller. It is really sporty and durable, it has the one front swivel wheel and is great for trails and any surface as well as good for jogging. they are expensive (up to $300) but I think worth it if you plan on taking baby out a lot. I think its a really popular brand here in the NW but not sure if you guys have it in Cali. My friend has one and I tried it and its fantastic. I am stalking craigslist but I might end up having to buy it new because people don't really sell them too often on there. Baby stuff is spendy! I have not heard of Stokke.


----------



## kcw81

NurseKel said:


> Casey honey, I am so sorry you feel so rubbish. I know what you mean about the bloat and there really isn't much advice I have on that one. I just tried to eat frequent, small meals. As for the constipation, I gave up on trying to get by with diet and water b/c it just didn't seem to matter how much fiber or water I took in I was still severely constipated. I started using the Senekot S which has a laxative + stool softner and is all natural. I take one about every other day and have found it works really well. I would love to tell you all these things will get better but some only get worse. I'm sorry if I got confused and didn't realize you were the one that asked about keeping in touch while in labor. It is so hard to stay caught up and remember who said what. LOL

Kel, thanks for the tips. I thought anything with Senna was a stimulant laxative and therefore to avoid it? If its okay to take senokot then I might just go get some!! Well I am glad to hear I am not the only one who has tried having the perfect high fiber diet and didn't work! Small meals I think is key and for me to try not to get to frustrated with not being able to go!


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> hey lisa! congrats on your bfp!
> Funny, I just started looking at strollers online. I wouldn't even let myself think about buying anything until after I was 16 weeks! I am going to get a BOB gear stroller. It is really sporty and durable, it has the one front swivel wheel and is great for trails and any surface as well as good for jogging. they are expensive (up to $300) but I think worth it if you plan on taking baby out a lot. I think its a really popular brand here in the NW but not sure if you guys have it in Cali. My friend has one and I tried it and its fantastic. I am stalking craigslist but I might end up having to buy it new because people don't really sell them too often on there. Baby stuff is spendy! I have not heard of Stokke.

I may be jinxing myself by looking now, but darnit I've had to avoid looking at baby stuff for so long I just can't help looking! I did research early on in TTC, figuring I'd get pregnant fast and wanted to get a head start on my research :dohh: It was a way of putting all that wedding-planning energy to good use once the wedding was done.
Stokke is like $1K and I talked myself out of it because the bar goes between the baby's legs... but I love the fact that baby is up high and that its table-height so it works as a high chair at restaurants etc. If I win one, great (heck may even sell it to buy one I want more, lol). 
I'm in love with the Mutsy though... a brand nobody here in the US seems to have heard of, lol! I know what BOBs are... DH likes the look of them.. so rugged and sturdy, but I don't think we need one that big.


----------



## Smile4me

Did I miss something? Lisa... you got a positive Pregnancy test??


----------



## lisaf

Yup, got a faint line at 9dpo on a 10miu (showed up after the time limit). Went in for a blood test, came back a 7.. been getting darker lines and my blood test today at 11dpo was at 35! :) Just shy of our 1 year TTC anniversary!!!


----------



## Smile4me

Wow! Congrats!!!!

I'm too scared to take a test that early...
Good Luck Lisa, hoping this is a sticky bean!!!


----------



## lisaf

Smile4me said:


> Wow! Congrats!!!!
> 
> I'm too scared to take a test that early...
> Good Luck Lisa, hoping this is a sticky bean!!!

Yeah, I can understand that! With my low progesterone though, the sooner I know, the sooner I can get on the suppositories and the better my chances are. I also really really needed to know for sure that it was possible at all, you know?

Good night!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! How is everyone today? 

Verna- that is a gorgeous new profile picture you have! You look stunning! :thumbup: 

Casey- I'm with you on being uncomfortable!! I am obviouly still very happy to actually BE pregnant after over 5 years- but I am not afraid to admit that I am not one of those women that LOVES being pregnant! Well definitely not so far!


----------



## SBB

I agree verna gorgeous photo! 

Lisa I'm so glad your bloods came back good :happydance: I'll have to check out that stokke 'stroller', we probably don't get it here but I like being nosey! 

Kc the stroller you want sounds similar to the pushchair/pram I want. Funny how we call them different things. I'll post a pic of the one we're going for later on... 

Lou I am with you, pregnancy isn't all its cracked up to be!! I wouldn't ever complain to someone ttc but with us lot it's ok! And verna cos she knows 4 times over the joys of constipation and pissing yourself :haha: but yeh it's hard work and pretty miserable at times :( but soooo worth it once our tiny little babies are in our arms :happydance: it will all become a distant memory! 

Morning everyone else :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Totally agree Suz! :winkwink:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies... Well I had to take puss to the emergency vet at midnight last night as he started weeing blood again... :cry: Vet thinks he could be stressed about the baby coming... I also think it's those blasted neighbours... So 4 hours sleep and now I'm going to worry all day! Let's hope baby Peach is not as high maintenance as puss otherwise I may have a nervous breakdown!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Awww poor puss cat! I hate it when my dogs are ill- which seems to be all the time! :lol: I have said the same to OH- I hope baby is healthier than the dogs! :rofl: Did the vet give puss anything? X


----------



## SBB

Aw poor puss :( 

Can you get one of those feliway plug in things for him? They are meant to mimic a mummy cAt scent so calm them in stressful situations... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

The vet gave him some hard core painkillers and I've got yet more pills to try and get him to take! I have the Feliway spray but will invest in a plug in thingy today. Have to take him back in a couple of days time for more tests... Sent him out with his camera on today to try and catch those pesky neighbours at it!!! Sure they're feeding him dried food which makes the cystitis worse... Think it might be a long 5 months ahead of us!! :haha:

Just at the hospital for my thyroid check up... Long term existing condition. Appt was pointless as they have lost my blood test from last week! Grrrr....


----------



## SBB

Does he have a camera on his collar?! That's so funny... 

Hope the hospital sorts it out... 

I have woken up in a better mood today - but have got a horrid headache and blocked nose :( seriously I don't know how you lot get up and go to work!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry you have a Headache Suz... I get stinking ones and have down ever since the Clomid. Glad you're in a better mood today though. Xx :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god Suz I don't how they are doing it every day either at the moment!! I don't know how I am going to cope going back after the 6 week holidays!?! I feel like I'm on maternity leave now! :rofl: Looking after my nephews is killing me- my back and belly aches from carrying the one year old around yesterday!


----------



## Peach Blossom

P.s yeah Puss has a camera on his collar that takes a photo every 15 minutes! Only used it once and had lots of photos of the underneath of cars!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! Oh my god- that is hilarious Jess!! :haha: I can just picture you flicking through a million photos of the floor!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Jess I so want one of those for my cat! Hahaha The things it'd capture round here hahaha I sending puss lots of love to get well soon tho!

Suz sorry your got a headache. I find Im a lot more vulnerable for sinus problems while preggers. Im having a clear patch at the mo but have had some bad morning from it!

Lou - Dont you go overdoing it lady carrying a 1 year old round. I ache carrying my friends 6month old so lord knows what a 1year old is like!

AFM - Im SO emotional today. Its so stupid which then makes me cry even more! I had a dream DH left me (like my friends hubby did) Woke me up rying, just cried at underage and pregnant and feel I could go again all day tbh!


----------



## SBB

Aw ollie I hate dreams like that :hugs: you're allowed to be emotional just let it all out!! 

Jess it would be hilarious if he came back with photos of another cats bum!!! 
Or a cat party!! With disco lights and cocktails!! 
:rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

PS Lou is it the Johnson skincare set £24.9 from Mothercare you wanted? I don't have a voucher that covers that :( 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo.. I'm on one today.... My Gran sadly passed away in March. For Christmas last year I had internet set up in her house so that we could go online and shop etc. I wrote a letter to the provider Plusnet, to explain what had happened and asked to close the account. I enclosed a copy of the death certificate as the expressly asked for it. I just got an email addressed to my Gran saying that the account will be cancelled as per her request. I've just written a very snippy email to them telling them that they should be more sensitive to the situation and in fact what they should have done was to write back to me expressing their condolences and confirming the cancellation... NOT write to a woman who is no longer with us at my email address (which a moron could have worked out). I laid it on thick about the fact that I was pregnant and this kind of emotional stress was not good for me!:growlmad:


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- Yes that's the one!! It's so expensive- but all the other boxes look so flimsy compared to it! :shrug: 

Ellen- sorry you're feeling a bit down today honey- we seem to be taking it in turns! :lol: My dreams have been so vivid since I've been pregnant-and I remember every one which I never have before! I keep dreaming OH has left/died/disappeared! Ditto about my dogs too! Not pleasant dreams being pregnant! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Its a full moon tonight ladies... That will be why some people are having crazy (or crazier) dreams and why some of us are a little bit all over the place emotionally.


----------



## babyloulou

Don't blame you Jess!! Bloody idiots! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Peach I hope they apologise!! 

I have freaky/weird/horrid dreams all the time - always have and I always remember them. I clearly need some sex because I keep having sex dreams at the moment!!! 

Ollie get your baby clothes out and look at them - that always makes me feel better :D 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah me too Suz! I love looking at them! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Lou (and anyone else UK) if you join Tesco babyclub www.tesco.com/babyclub you get a free Pampers Hamper which includes a Pampers change box, wipes, and treats for mum! They send a voucher for you to collect it in store... 

It does say you also need to sign up to www.tescopampers.co.uk but I don't think you actually do! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I signed up to that ages ago Suz- only problem is NONE of the tescos I've tried have had any in stock! It's so annoying! I've even looked in a super-size Tescos!! I've seen a few people moaning about it on here! The Boots and Sainbury ones are always available- but not the Tescos one!!


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies!
1st day of clomid YAY!!!! Oh yea Oh yea!!!!
Now the emotional roller coaster begins.. I keep telling myself no matter what happens.. My husband is not going to leave me, I am blessed with children already, I have a good job so whatever starts to get me upset is just the clomid.... Positive thoughts!!! 
I too had horrible dreams of my dh leaving when I was on clomid I woke up one morning just crying Ellen, it was awful.

Thanks ladies, that pic was in front of the Boston Harbor, we had been walking since around 9am that was about 10pm I think... we were down right exhausted.. :)

Jess I have to know how much that collar was, I want one so bad, I swear my big Sadie cat snuggles up on dh's side of the bed while we are gone wallowing in his cologne... she is obsessed with my husband but I think she thinks he's a cat with his hairy arms, she's always cleaning his arms... LOL!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here you go Smile: https://www.amazon.com/Uncle-Milton-Pets-View-Camera/dp/B0017T7Q00/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=toys-and-games&qid=1282657351&sr=8-1 
Sending you lots and lots of :dust: for this cycle!

Well, the boy conspiracy has been broken... Sort of... David Cameron's wife has given birth to a girl! Perhaps you have to be a toff to have a girl?! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Did she use Clomid then Jess?


----------



## Peach Blossom

No, but at the moment everyone I know who has had a baby in the last year and everyone I know who is expecting a baby and knows what they are having have had/are having boys!!


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh I see what you mean! :lol: Yes we are obviously not posh enough for girls! :lol:

Smile- yay for back on the wagon!! Get on it darling! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Jess, that is not too expensive at all! Oh the fun I will have with this ...ha!!!!
Lou when do you go back to work sweetie?

Suz so happy to hear that you are in better spirits

Ellen hun, You are a beautiful pregnant woman that your dh adores, No worries beautiful!!


----------



## babyloulou

The week after next Smile- Monday 6th Sept xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girlies xxx Love ya xxx

Jess I am asking for one of those collars for my bday next month hehehehe I reckon my Ollie cat will provide some fab pics!

Verna - I have so much crossed for you this cycle hun. Ive even managed to cross my ears for you:winkwink::winkwink:

So if I have a girl can I class myself as a toff??? Ha thats funny!

Lou - Do you have an Adsa nearby? Cos when their baby sale comes on they do the Johnsons box for a tenner! Its great! Im sure they will be another on due around Oct....................


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'll post the photos from Puss's adventures today on Flickr later and let you know the link! Don't hold your breath though!! :)

I've not joined any of the supermarket/pharmacy baby clubs yet... Must get round to it soon!

Feeling :sick: Had chicken tacos for lunch and feeling decidedly green now...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have you guys seen this on the news? Guess I just have to be very glad that I don't have neighbours like that! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOuCjzVAO_w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Smile4me

Awww Ellen thank you so much hun! I'd like to see those ears crossed though :)

OMG Jess that is HORRIBLE!!! did they find the ol geezer who did it, I mean she must walk there every day? Oh I am so glad my kittys are inside kittys... I will post pics of my lovely cats later tonight.


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Jess - I want to find this woman and kick her effin arse! OMG I HATE people like that! WHat the hell was the cat doing to her anyway! Nothing and if its taken a dump in your garden then put down some pepper FFS - That keeps them out of gardens!!!!!!!!!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I am hulk mad now! x


----------



## kcw81

hey girls! whats all this talk of cats in bins? 

well verna I am excited for your first day of clomid! maybe the S/E won't be so bad this time since it has been awhile. fingies crossed for ya! hey I like your new avatar!

Suz you are feeling better today? and the spotting has it stopped?

Well lets hope today my constip clears up a bit. I feel so gassy and bloated and miserable! IT has only been a couple days but that is enough for me!

hi everyone else!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know she should be caught and shot! Or shoved in a bin for 15 hours without food and water and see how she likes it!


----------



## lisaf

I wish my cats did interesting enough things to warrant the camera. But they are indoor kitties (one is a breed that isn't supposed to be let outside as they're not good at defending themselves and one is terrified of going outside, so the other has to stay inside too, lol).

I think my cats do the most interesting things at night. One of them likes to pull starbursts out of a bag on the coffee table and bat them around the house where the dog then finds them later.
The other will chew through anything if there is food in there... devoured whole bags of cat treats, even the dog treats and we caught him before he got all the way through to the beef jerky!


----------



## lisaf

As mad as I am at the woman with the bin.... thats a HORRIBLE thing to do.... I have to at least be relieved she did no permanent harm to the cat.
My childhood friend had several cats that were killed by neighbors with antifreeze, one even had tar poured down its throat! :( :cry:

Of course that may also be because my kitty would have been overjoyed to be in the bin... she's a box kitty and has jumped in any box she can, squeezed into boxes that she shouldn't have been able to fit in, and even loves hiding in a box that has no bottom or lid... this makes my house very cluttered as I feel bad throwing out her 'toys'....


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha :rofl: Lisa, I have an image of your house being full of a cardboard maze! :)


----------



## lisaf

Lol, there's really only a couple boxes right now... but they are clutter. Kitty would LOVE a cardboard maze!!! She's tried to climb into the boxes from DVDs (the tv series ones that are like 2 inches wide). She once fell inside an empty box from our new carpet steamer... didn't even know she was in there except the other cats kept prowling around it!

And she ADORES my husband to the point where I'm clearly just 2nd best in her eyes... She sits outside the door to his computer room and meows and meows for him.


----------



## Rudeollie

That silly witch that put the cat in the bin has got police protection now! They've indentified her and now SHE'S getting protection from all the cat lovers that want her head on a stick!

Our country is frickin loco I tell you!


----------



## lisaf

not just yours! We had a bad wildfire a decade ago that destroyed a ton of houses and burned from the mountains to the ocean in matter of hours. It was started by a kid with a kit that hit a power line I think. Either way the family had to leave town because of death threats...
I think the police should put her in 'protective' custody that is a big bin! And televise it!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I've just heard that on the news too Ellen! Couple of weeks in a hotel for her at all ours expense! Takes the piss! Evil witch!


----------



## SBB

I don't think I'll watch the video I don't want to add anger to my list of emotions!! 

Lisa what make are your cats? Obviously I mean breed but I like to say make :haha: Mine are Burmese they sound very similar! One LOVES playing in cardboard boxes, and the other loves biting them! We come down to find cardboard bits all over the floor, and she has gone round every single edge of the box hole punching it with her teeth! Same with any plastic. 
You'll have to post a piccy of them, we all posted ours a while back... Here I found mine https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/338037-clomid-club-graduate-buddies-38.html they're about halfway down. 

Lou that Johnsons thing you want from Mothercare, seems to be v similar to the £10 asda one Ollie said about: 
https://direct.asda.com/Johnson's-Baby-Essentials-Box/002661101,default,pd.html
https://www.mothercare.com/Johnson-...2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42857041&mcb=core#productInfo

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Garrrr it makes me so cross! I know someone (not personally might I add) who thought it would be fun to bash his pet dogs with hammers - He got 2 years in prison, served 6months and is out under a new ID now. I swear some people dont deserve oxygen!

Right my iron has broken. Totally knackered, Im not happy! AND the vertbaudet stuff I ordered last week - doesnt look like it going to turn up either. My shelves and boxes are out of stock and not due back in AND I think the big unit I posted will go the same way!

I am so bummed out today! Im going to eat a tonne of malteasers tonight x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god Ellen! Poor doggies! :cry: I don't even know how people can shout at their dogs never mind anything else! :cry:

Sorry about your nursery stuff- that sucks! We've not done that well with deliveries really have we!?! :growlmad:

Suz- yeah it is similar- but the box is a LOT smaller and less sturdy!


----------



## lisaf

Alright, here is my zoo:
Our dog Buster (1 year old) - male Bichon Frise
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Busterboy-1.jpg https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Buster-1.jpg
Cat Biff (7 years old) - female domestic short-hair
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Biff-1.jpg
Cat Figaro (3 years old) - male domestic long hair
(https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/100_0018-1.jpghttps://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/1006523_1246546067.jpg
Cat Clio (2 years old) - female Ragdoll flame-point coloring (box kitty) Also likes to sleep in our wok... or on her back in the middle of the floor
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Clio-2.jpghttps://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/cliobox-1.jpghttps://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Clio2-1.jpghttps://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Clio-1-1.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Aww they're gorgeous Lisa- you have got a zoo! :haha:


----------



## SBB

OMG Lisa they are all sooooo cute!!!! I love Clio in the wok :haha: and on her back - ours do that too... 

So gorgeous!!

x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well ladies I had my scan and its TWINS!! I am excited ad anxious. one baby is measuring 7weeks3 days and smaller baby is 6weeks 3days. They are worried about the smaller baby as his sac is a lot smaller than the bigger baby and they are not sure it will be a viable pregnancy but I am praying and leaving it in Gods hands. Pray with me ladies


----------



## lisaf

Thanks guys! The one with Clio in a box.... that box was collapsed and she squirmed her way in :haha:
Biff is so social/needy for attention at times that she's really annoying but loves to headbutt your forehead.
Figaro has been a challenge... he is super skittish and used to run from the room if we so much as looked at him or said his name. It took me months of working with him to get him to trust us more. He now will jump in my laps in the morning (but still runs from me in the evening :shrug:) He hides out all day and if we have guests he gets so scared they never see him and if he gets trapped without a place to hide, he'll piss himself. He kind of breaks my heart because he loves being pet more than the other two and drools and purrs like crazy .. .when you finally get your hands on him that is.

Buster is just awesome.. such a good/sweet dog.
Loves chasing the cats (funny enough Figaro will actually chase him back and is very dominant). Clio is not good at getting away from him so we have to scold him sometimes for pinning her down.... but there are times when she asks for it so who knows what is going on their heads?


----------



## SBB

Wow Reeds congratulations!! Twins :happydance: I'm sure the little one will catch up - I really really hope so :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Well ladies I had my scan and its TWINS!! I am excited ad anxious. one baby is measuring 7weeks3 days and smaller baby is 6weeks 3days. They are worried about the smaller baby as his sac is a lot smaller than the bigger baby and they are not sure it will be a viable pregnancy but I am praying and leaving it in Gods hands. Pray with me ladies

Holy cow!!! Congrats!!!!! what were your HCG levels early on?
Hopefully baby #2 is just growing a little slow but totally healthy.


----------



## lisaf

maybe baby #1 is just hogging all the nutrients? :haha: Tell him to be nice and share with his sibling.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Wow Reeds!! Congrats!!! Keeping everything crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## SBB

When do you go back for another scan to see what's happening reeds? 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Wow Reeds that is amazing!!!! We have our first set of clomid twins girls! WOO HOO... Go Missouri,,, Go Missouri...HA! If you are only six weeks hun it could have plenty of time to grow... Did they see the heartbeats?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lisa if you click on my pregnancy journal my first page has my levels and dpo. 

Thanks for all the good cheer ladies. Baby a has a hb of 188. Baby b we couldnt see a hb but I am praying it was just too early. Baby a was really hogging all the space. there is 2 seperate sacs. Baby B is tiny but I am hopeful. You almost cant see baby B in the scan he is hiding behind baby A. We will have another scan in a few weeks. Praying both babies make it.


----------



## lisaf

thanks for the link! my HCG was 35 at 11dpo so I'll have to compare my 18dpo numbers with your 20dpo :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! Reeds I am so happy for you! Our first twinnies! And dont be fretting about those sizes - Thats really close for twins. My cousins girls were almost 2 weeks apart in size all the way through!!!! Do happy for you! Twins AT LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lisa your fur babies are gorgeous. My friend has a ragdoll and its vicious as hell. It attacks you as soon as you go in her house hahaha But its no match for cat girl Ellen, I pin him down and have him purring away in minutes!

Ive just been playing fetch with my baby Ollie (choc tabby siamese) He really does think he's a dog..............x


----------



## lisaf

our Ragdoll only attacks if she's stalking your toes under the blanket.. or if you're pinning her down to comb her belly where she's always getting matted/tangled. I was cleaning some eye boogers off her face this morning which she hates, she just pushes your hand away with her paw, no claws. She just has no concept of danger... like she doesn't notice the dog is about to pounce on her until he's on her. She's a little small for a Ragdoll though, but we don't mind!


----------



## kcw81

Hey Reeds just read the news! Congrats on twins! That is so awesome! Double the fun. I hope everything goes smoothly and you get your butt into 2nd tri safely!


----------



## Peach Blossom

So I got home and Puss' camera didn't work today... :( Will have to try it tomorrow instead!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww booooo Jess! I was looking forward to cat tv! xxx


----------



## kcw81

peach are you filiming your cat while you are away? what are you trying to catch him doing? sorry I don't know the story!

I met this lady at the dog park who is 22 weeks and she has a big lovely baby bump and I told her I Was 20 weeks and she was like, Oh I couldn't tell! hopefully I will get mine by 22 and my baby movements. I am a crybaby huh.


----------



## SBB

Lol it'll happen KC... I know how you feel (sort of!) my bump is small! It's cos you're so fit and do loads of exercise!

Damn Peach I bet he turned it off cos he went to an illegal day rave! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Illegal rave hahahaha Is that one of those with smuggled tuna?????

Yeah Casey - EVRYONE carries totally different! I mean Im bump with very little weight gain........I dont know how cos all Im doing is eating hehehe!

Ive got really tingly boobs tonight. Its very odd! Oh and just read in my baby book that from this week the extra blood flow makes orgasms VERY easy to achieive. Fun fun! x


----------



## kcw81

hahaha! peach your cat totally went to a kitty rave! what a sneak!


----------



## kcw81

that sounds nice about having better big O's! Maybe that will make me more in the mood for DH when I get that extra blood flow! You are lucky all your eating is going straight to your baby belly! I am eating like a pig ever since BFP and it seems to be going the wrong places! Like my thighs!


----------



## lisaf

Almost in tears right now because DH just called and told me he needs braces. He's had some jaw pain and saw an orthodontist.... I was already stressing about how we're going to afford to fix/replace the carpet that is too thin (nails poking through), finally finish putting up new cabinet doors in the kitchen so baby can't pull stuff out including chemicals, etc etc.....
And the worry that its 2 babies and how will we afford anything as I'm already massivly in debt - all my TTC efforts derailed my ability to pay it off and added to it. I know we can pay over time, but the money still has to come from somewhere.
I'm kind of mad at him about this. I only heard his jaw was hurting 2 weeks ago though he claims its been a while! Why did he have to do this NOW?!? 
At the same time I feel so bad because he's in pain and I've been skipping off to acupuncture every week and want to go to the birthing center in town which costs more etc... 
I feel like he's even taking away my dream of a new washing machine (I have the money for it from casino winnings at my friend's wedding and some work I did on the side)... just trying not to cry at work.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hahaha... my theory is that he was doing graffiti somewhere!! :rofl: kc, I have a camera that I fit to the collar and it takes a photo every 15 minutes!! Trying to catch my pesky neighbours feeding him!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Lisa, :hugs: Sorry that you feel like this. I'm sure that you will find a way... :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Reeds- that's amazing!! Our first set of twins! So exciting! :hugs: 

Lisa- don't fret about the twin thing/money. My HCG was about 399 at 13dpo and there was only one in me!


----------



## lisaf

I think its a bit hormonal right now... and knowing there is a real chance for twins with my 4 follicles that make it so much harder to know what we're going to have to spend.

I wish I had a fairy godmother who could just pay for everything... pay off my debt, pay for my husband's braces, fix up the house ... or better yet buy us a new house with decent sized rooms (can't fit a bassinet in ours)... 
I kind of want to ask my parents to just make it all better, but I don't know if they CAN financially and have never been able to get the courage to ask them for any kind of financial help. Its not like I can work 2 jobs right now or anything. *sigh*
why do I have to have NICE things and WANT so many things?


----------



## lisaf

babylou- THANKS! that helps a LOT to hear! :hugs:
Everyone keeps teasing me that I will have twins so its been messing with my head!


----------



## lisaf

There is an option that should ease his pain.. its about $650 total and insurance may cover some of that. Its basically a mouthguard for him to wear at night that evens out the points of contact. I have a mouthguard to protect my teeth from all the grinding I do, lol. I would just feel so bad forcing him to pick that option then buying a $600 pram instead of a sensible $300 travel system, you know?


----------



## Rudeollie

I think its only natural to think twins Lisa. But look at us all, 7 of us (ish) and only one set of twins from our lovely reeds today!

I have a friend who had 10 follies last cycle and didnt even fall on unfortunately.................Lets just hope for a happy healthy beany, and the money situation will sort it self out honey Im sure xxx

PS: Im ALWAYS picking the most expensive things out of magazines...........Its called been a woman hehehe xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Totally agree with Ellen Lisa- it is most likely to be one in there- twins are still rare. And if it is more than one you'll manage as you go along x


----------



## lisaf

Rudeollie said:


> I think its only natural to think twins Lisa. But look at us all, 7 of us (ish) and only one set of twins from our lovely reeds today!
> 
> I have a friend who had 10 follies last cycle and didnt even fall on unfortunately.................Lets just hope for a happy healthy beany, and the money situation will sort it self out honey Im sure xxx
> 
> PS: Im ALWAYS picking the most expensive things out of magazines...........Its called been a woman hehehe xxx

Ah you're making me feel SOOOO Much better here!
I think I should readjust my thinking... 'if he didn't spend so much darned money on video games then he'd have the money to take care of this problem' :haha: :haha: :haha:
I'm good at finding ways to blame him :haha:
Also, I've begged him for a while to take a side job fixing computers for some extra $.... so I can blame him for not doing that too :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

OK ladies,,,,, I am planning those two suprise parties and I need some advice.... I am getting about 20-30 people together for a Happy Hour Promotion party for dh and a surprise party for my daughter who is going to be 16... I need to know where I can go to get some cute favors for both.
I checked out the local Party City and it all looks cheap and well cheap
I looked on Orientaltrading and no luck there either... I dont want the traditional black and pink sweet 16 as my daughter is girly but not so much into the pink ... I plan on doing something a bit classier like maybe some keepsakes on the table for dinner with the family about 15 people and then a backdoor bash with a firepit for her friends. My September is going to be so BUSY!


----------



## SBB

Smile being a UKer I don't know hun - can only think of ebay but you wouldn't be able to check quality first... The parties sound great - can we come!? 

Lisa - sorry you're feeling crap :hugs: 
Perhaps you and DH could sit down and go through your bank statements, and mark what is essential (A), necessary (B) and 'Nice to have' (C) 
So A things would be food, mortgage, hot water etc 
B would be things which are necessary, but not essential to live, eg mobile phone bills, car/gas
C are things like games, CDs, acupunture etc

If you could aim to only spend money on the As and Bs for now, as a TEMPORARY measure (stress temporary!) you'll be surprised how much you'll save and could put towards that better pram, brace, washing machine. Cutting out the things you think you need but actually can easily live without - and just for a few months! 

That's my advice for today :D we're going to do it until after the baby comes... 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys any pics yet xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Caz! Did you get plenty of :sex: in over the last few days? :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

yayyyyyyyyy reeds twins aw how lovely my sister in law has twin girls they are lovely xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

loulou ye hun i have think il miss tonight but dont no because i have o pain bad think the egg maybe coming tonight xxx


----------



## babyloulou

DO IT then Caz!!! Get yourself some lady!! :winkwink:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah get some Caz! Then you can join the boy troup hahaha This time next year we'll all go on tour with our handsome men hahaha

What great advice there Suz! Ive saved a bomb in the past year since I gave up social smoking and drinking. I feel so rich (but Im not) hehehe!

OMG My pushchair and car seat are in the stockists right now, waiting for mummy to go get them! Heehehehehehehe

Bonus for the car seat too, my friend is giving me the £100 isofix base it needs! One rubbish but big necessity off the list! x


----------



## babyloulou

Have you gone for the Cabriofix car seat Ellen?


----------



## Rudeollie

No this is the one we went for Lou. mainly cos we do a lot of long drives up north so wanted to know it would be ok for long journeys

https://www.baby-safe.britax.co.uk/index/newbabysafe

I got scared after reading about a baby who was left was long periods in a normal cheap car seat and died as its organs gave in as they didnt have room to grow or function - This has been my one and only emotional buy hahahaha


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! Just popping in for the day to catch up.
Verna, your avatar is too cute honey and go Clomid!
Casey, I really hope the constipation/bloating issues get better soon. I know the misery.
So many kitty adventures going on in here. LOL I only have my two dogs in the house now as my kitty decided to start peeing on everything in the house especially clothes and purses in my closet. Not having it so outside she went.
Reeds, that is absolutely fabulous and soooo exciting! You know I will be praying for you and the babies.
Lisa, as for finances DH and I go through these things as well. I am the main income maker so we have really had to think and plan for me to be able to even take a month off once the baby is born. We have saved so much by buying a lot of nice baby things used. I got a pack and play, high chair and swing that are in wonderful condition and all match for $110. We also started buying a few things at a time early on so that we wouldn't be overwhelmed all at once. I am hoping with my two baby showers coming up we will have everything we need. I love Suz's suggestion as well.
Hello to all that I have missed!


----------



## kcw81

Hey Kel! Sounds like you got a good bargain. that is so smart to buy things now so you don't panic and buy things at full overprice at the last minute.

Verna, I don't know where to get party favors / decorations! The only thing I can think of is flowers and balloons and bowls of colorful candy for decoration at your dd's and balloons for DH. Are you giving away party favors too?


----------



## lisaf

Thanks for all the advice girls!
I do think we have to sit down and go over our budget.. as an accountant you'd think I'd be doing that every month but I got sick of it!

I know we're not very bad off.. we just spend way more than we should. I will not be doing acupuncture weekly anymore and will talk to her about what is the minimum I should do now as I still need help with stress and it can help with constipation when that kicks in etc.
DH refuses to see things as non-essentials that he wants... things like doggy daycare for our pup so he's socialized and isn't stressed or cooped up all day... yes, its nice, but I can't convince him that its unnecessary! Oh and his video game allowance is ridiculous but he considers it 'essential' *sigh* I'm going to have to work on him. Last night I was telling him how we have to clean up the spare room and he suggested renting a storage unit... I almost lost it on him... the stuff in there can be sorted and tossed... we are NOT paying to store stuff that can be replaced for less than the cost of 1 year's storage!!

There is wonderful stuff on craigslist... I'm just afraid to buy too early since we haven't announced so having family over and them seeing a crib will be a big tipoff! I know MIL will go on a shopping spree once we tell her, just hope I can talk her into spending the money on things that we can't get used... I don't want her to buy 50 outfits in the 0-3 month size or something silly like that. I saw a beautiful set on craigslist back in February... was so sad I couldn't buy it! :( It'll also help to know WHAT we're having before we make any buys. Once we know that, I'm going to be bargain hunting like crazy!
I have my heart set on the Baby Bjorn travel crib instead of a pack n play though. The reviews on it won me over and it can be used until the child is 3!!! Easier to set up, lightweight and smaller when packed etc. Don't think I can find one of those used!
There are some consignment shops around here too I'll be checking out.

Thanks for all the PMA girls!


----------



## SBB

I have put headphones on the bump and Jesus is kicking like mad!! I feel a bit bad though what if it's cos he hates it?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

My midwife told me my boy hated it! :lol: She could hear him kicking like mad when she tried to listen to the heartbeat! I don't care though I still dopple! :lol: Hopefully disturbing him might mean I'll feel him kick soon!!! Although I did have a weird feeling in my stomach twice earlier on- it was like a dull faint thud- maybe it was him saying hello! :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

Lou you think you might have felt him?? I bet it was! I think it will be hard to tell the difference between my gassy rumblings of my belly and my baby!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tj and I have been talking about anothe names and now when to start buying stuff. I was hoping to be quiting my job soon. BUt looks like I will need to keep it to buy for 2. I have to admit I am in absolute shock now that I have had a nap and we have talked about it. When we left the dr office we wasn't quite sure how to feel about the secnd one...to get excited about it or not since she was kinda negative about it. But the more I think about it the more positive I become. The second baby is measuring right on with my lmp. We have been through so much I am sure all will be fine. PMA right ladies!!


----------



## kcw81

Right Reeds! Best bet really, it doesn't do much to sit there and worry about stuff you can't do anything about at the moment. Both your babies are gonna make it I know it! Stay healthy and rested and well fed and not too stressed!


----------



## SBB

Yea Reeds pma all the way!!! They'll be just fine I'm sure :D 

Lou that sounds like it could have been baby :happydance: my first feeling was a thud or flick type thing inside!! yay!!! 

I think baby is supposed to be able to hear the music, then once he's here, hopefully it helps him settle as he recognises it... Worth a shot! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sbb when did you start doing the music? I can't wait to start it. I should have done it with the older ones. 

KC thanks. I so know you ladies are right. Tj and I have decided I will work til we get the stuff bought...the pricey stuff then home for me. My only concern is my vechicle...I have a 09 Jeep Cherokee...I don't know how I will fit 5 kiddos in it. :)


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies, 
Here is my Lady Sadie!!!! *Warning !!! She's a BIG Puss!!!!:*:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Sadie.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 3









sadie2.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NurseKel

Too cute Verna! I started laughing when I saw her name was Sadie and I just had to show you our Sadie!
 



Attached Files:







sadie.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Smile4me

OHHHHHHHHHH what a cute pooch,,,, I have a feeling our Sadies would not get along.. 
My Sadie sleeps on her back with all fours in the air,,, strange for a cat,,, I know!
Shes the princess of this house and she cracks me up!

OH MY GOODNESS you only have 37 days to Go!!!!


----------



## lisaf

loving all the furbaby pictures!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

YOur guys furbabies are so cute!! I love it. I have 4 dogs and a cat. My dogs live outside cause we live on ten acres and my cat is one I adpoted from the pound and she is fat and lazy. LOL


----------



## lisaf

DH and I had a good talk about finances, feeling loads better.
I had trouble convincing him that we need to start clearing out our junk now... that its something that is not specifically baby-related and still a good idea so its ok to do now. He wanted to put it off but as soon as I said I wanted to do it while I'm feeling up for it he panicked and realized if I'm not feeling well, he'll be on his own... hahah I WIN!!


----------



## lisaf

hey, I ran across this when researching some herbal teas I love, thought I'd share in case you guys who are suffering constipation are interested..
Safe options for constipation during pregnancy include molasses (add 1 to 2 tablespoons a day to hot cereal or mix it with hot or warm water and drink it) or flaxseeds (soak 1 tablespoon of flaxseeds in 6 ounces of water and drink; take once or twice daily).


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls - Love the pet piccies! Kel you have a proper hound dont you! Love him!

Suz - dont worry about bubs not liking the music, he soon will and as you say after he WILL recongise it! My mum did it with me and when I was about 3 I said "you used to listen to this when I was in your tummy mummy!" It was the carpenters close to you! Ive now started playing it to mine, I always sing it when getting family littlies off to sleep. Ive also headphone white skye by vampire weekend as we bought daddy the album and bubs went berserk to that one song! 

Lou - sounds like you def got a kick or flop from your little man! Yay!

AFM - More crazy dreams teamed up with no much from bubs in the last 24 hrs have maent I was doppling at 6am as was in tears something was wrong. HATE HORMONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## SBB

Ollie :hugs: I hope this emotional rollercoaster gets better soon. Sometimes bubs doesn't move for a while and I panic too, but I figure he's busy growing! Or maybe busy storing energy to use to kick me the next day :haha: 

I started playing music to him just last night Reeds, kept meaning to do it ages ago! We've made him a play list with chilled out stuff, a couple of pink floyd songs and others... Only 5 or 6 songs so he doesn't have too many to remember! 

Lisa I'm glad you got it sorted with DH. And you're right to get stuff done now while you feel like it! 

Verna and kell the furbabies are so cute! That is one big Puss cat verna!! :D 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies :hi: Ellen, sorry about the hormonal rollercoaster... Think the full moon probably has something to do with it too. :hugs: 

No late night dashes to the vet last night :thumbup: Leaving work at lunch time to take puss to the vet though! Think I'll "work from home" this afternoon!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

What do you do Peach?? Wish i could work from home! Then I'd just have to cram a class of kids into my house though! :rofl: 

Ellen- I think Jess is right- it must be that full moon!

Love the furbaby pics- your dog is gorgeous Kel! What a handsome beast! :kiss:

Suz- what do you do with the music? Do you just lie in a quiet room and play it? I might start with a bit of Carole King!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I work as a production assistant for a theatre producer. We produce Hairspray and Sister Act to name but a few! Good fun, but as I mainly just work on email and phone I can do it from home in special circumstances! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo brill!! I love the theatre!! Hope puss is alright :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Just got the latest boots parenting mag through and has an offer on some nice looking bedding called Zooby island. NIce bright bold colours and 3 for 2! Except it wont work for me!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not a happy bunny!

Yep that darn full moon must be to blame. Should have known when I saw her shining at me as I washed up last night! x


----------



## SBB

Peach hope puss is alright! 

Lou I just put some old headphones (the big ones) on my tummy while we were watching a film... It will be easier once the bump is bigger! One headphone was on the front and one round the side! Some people tape iPod headphones on though... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thinking about booking tickets to the Baby Show at Earls Court in October... Anyone been to one of those? Is it worth it?


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh they've changed the date of it then cos I was planning on going to one but the first one was TOO early in pregnancy and the winter one was meant to be end of November, which a month before EDD was WAY too scary a thought hahahaha

I would def say go Jess and you can get some FAB deals! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo... shopping! Thinking of getting this ticket for me and my sister (due in Dec) https://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/earls-court-packages


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies can anyone help me her dont no whats going on with me but i o on cd14 just done a test on cd17 heres the pics can you tell me what you think
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0022.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SBB

Not sure Caz, I think maybe keep :sex: and FF will confirm once you've got the higher temps... Do you take your temps near to the same time each day? Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun xxxx


----------



## SBB

I'd just wait it out then hun and keep BDing just in case! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

yep Caz no harm in bding....

Good Morning lovely ladies!


----------



## lisaf

morning everyone!


----------



## fluffyblue

hi girls

got my downs test results back today. Based on my age my risk is 1:170 and blood test results are 1:290 - do u think thats good, they have classed it as low risk?

I have my 20 week scan in 7 days so may just await results from that before we sit and talk about any other testing etc.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Fluffy, anything below 1:250 is classed as high risk. So although your stats are lower than some women, you're still in the low risk bracket! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Fluffy I think although it's not as low as you might like it's still fine... See how your 20wk scan goes and they'll let you know if there's any reason to worry or have further tests.. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Agree with the others Fluff- it's still low risk. Ask questions at your 20 week scan xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well so far "working from home" this afternoon has involved 40 minutes of yoga and a load of washing! :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

I work from home on Wed's too Jess... LOVE IT!!!!
It saves me a lot of driving thats for sure but my house always gets caught up on Wed...:)


----------



## kcw81

Peach working from home is hard sometimes! I Get distracted by my dog, the tv, the refrigerator...

Hi everyone! how's everyone feeling today? I am feeling a little better, I think I just need to avoid certain foods and avoid overeating to help with the gassy bloat/constipation, but I think I can't avoid that completely no matter what I do. 
I saw a movie last night with my girlfriend called "Winter's Bone". It is an independent movie and it was pretty good. Anyone heard of it?


----------



## Rudeollie

No Ive not heard of it Casey - what was is about? I like an independent movie or two! My dad was obsessed with IMDB and always downloaded odd films that no one ever heard of. They were FAB!

Well how sad am I?? Ive just had tobuy a new iron as mine broke last night as I was about to iron DH a shirt (I dropped it but sssssh!) AND my new iron is THE BEST THING EVER! Hahaha x

Oh and talking of working from home Ive just applied for a few home working jobs. One is admin and the others are for writers. x


----------



## lisaf

I love getting new appliances... sad as it may be. When I got my last iron I was amazed at how quick it heated up, how well it worked, and I loved being able to adjust the amount of steam with a dial!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Im glad its not just me Lisa!

I did one of hubbys real b*tches of a shirt and if the plate hadnt been hot I would have kissed it! The shirt was done in about 2mins rather than 10 cos its so fiddly with its long cuffs!


----------



## Smile4me

My favorite household appliance is my DYSON AHHHH (sigh) I could not live without it!!! I dont iron much, lol dryer has wrinkle release.. I do have a pretty good one for the rare occasion...


----------



## kcw81

Wow Ellen you are a really good wife, ironing for your DH! What the heck does he need ironed? does he have to wear fancy clothes to work? "{Winters Bone) is about this poor girl living in the ozark mountains in US where its a really poor and redneck area and she has to take care of her younger brother and sister because her deadbeat dad took off and he is a crank cooker and she has to go find him because he is out on bail bond and he put up their house as bail money. so she has to risk her life knocking on scary doors of these really backwoods people who are all on meth and stuff looking for him. its kind of a suspense movie but also just depicts what it is like in those poor out in the middle of nowhere areas realistically.


----------



## kcw81

dude the dyson rocks!!


----------



## caz & bob

verna i love my dyson to haha


----------



## lisaf

OMG, I wanted to become a dyson salesman, I sing its praises so much I figured I should get a commission.
I was so sad that they stopped making washign machines... I need a new one and wanted one of theirs real bad!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Dyson does rock! I love mine so much, I even dust with it! Its fab!

Casey - My hubby is one of the top managers for the NHS IT dept so has to look THE part. All suited and booted............He looks quite dreamy when he puts his sexy specs on too Hmmmmmm! Hahahaha

Oh lordy that film sounds quite intense and sad. Not sure my hormones would let me watch that one! xxx


----------



## kcw81

That dyson cost me about $300 and it was so worth it. I never knew how much easier vaccuming could be until I got it!


----------



## kcw81

Yeah ellen its a bit depressing but also you cheer for the main girl as the hero and she is really tough and strong. But its definitely not a total feel-good movie. Boy I wish my DH had to dress nice sometimes! They look so good when they do! His work is totally casual though.


----------



## Peach Blossom

You know what I love about Dyson? The fact that if something goes wrong you can get an engineer round to you house who dismantles it and replaces any parts that need replacing for £60!!! Love it! :)


----------



## babyloulou

I've wanted a Dyson for ages! I'm gonna push for one when we move house! :thumbup: At the moment I just have a 'Henry'! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou check out Argos when you do go to buy cos they have FAB offers on there dysons all the time. Either half price ones or ones where you get £100 cash back! Amazing!

And if you have animals just wait to see the difference! I never thought I had a "cat fur " house but after using the dyson I obviously did hahaha!


----------



## Smile4me

HE HE the little things that amuse us.. we arent talking about purses, shoes, makeup..NO we are talking about our appliances LOL yea we are all over 25 so that makes some sense.

Just got back from spending a small fortune on these parties but it is going to be a blast! I am making personalized labels for Hershys milk chocolate bars that say Sweet 16 and dd name on them, we are having it outside so I got a bunch of glow bracelets, tattoos, necklaces, and a light up sweet 16 necklace She is going to be RolLING laughing!!


----------



## lisaf

ooh, we dont' have that servicing option here in the US! :(
The only thing that went wrong with mine is that the hose tore after 4 years or so, just ordered a new one (and now its all clean and pretty anyway! :D)
The cat litter does tend to mess it up a little ( I have to take the canister apart and bang it on the ground to get the clumps to come out)


----------



## lisaf

sounds like a Fab party! Where did you end up going?
The only place I could have suggested would have been Oriental Trading company which you already knew about.


----------



## kcw81

do you have games planned verna?


----------



## Smile4me

nah they are teenagers and she is seriously way beyond her years.. she doesnt even really want a party but I think having friends over as a surprie will change her mind.. plus You are only 16 once! I dont want her to have regrets.

Lisa I ended up going to Party City- blah geered toward children but I found some of what I needed. :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Verna what a fab mum you are xxx


----------



## lisaf

I had a stupid sweet 16 party if I remember.. nothing more than a regular party. My mom insisted on throwing it (I had wanted it at my dad's house) and she and I were not getting along at that point in my life.. I moved out later that year actually.
I regret not having a more fun/special party! So I think its great that you're doing that for her!


----------



## kcw81

yah vern you are such a nice momma! so did you get some pics of boston?


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- will you adopt me?


----------



## caz & bob

verna that sound fab for your girl hun xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

You ladies are too funny!

No hun my dh has the pics with him... I will have him upload them tonight.
we have been so tired since the trip...lol


----------



## SBB

Verna she's going to love it!! 

Lou I love my Henry Hoover :D 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Hey girlies! Sorry for the ones of you that are on the emotional roller coasters. There are just some things that totally amaze me that are common in us pregnant folk. The drreams for instance blow my mind. I have read so many ladies saying they had dreams of OHs and DHs cheating on them. I even had one or two of those and I never worry about DH in real life. It's crazy I tell ya!
I do not have a Dyson so I can't contribute to that. LOL I just have a plain old vacuum and I hate housework. Thank god DH agrees that our household is a split responsibility. He is wonderful when it comes to sharing duties.
Verna, don't you love the candy wrapper things!?! I saw them on a website and wanted them for my shower but they were expensive so I got the blank labels and I am making them myself. They are so cute and your DD is going to love them!


----------



## SBB

Lol kel every time I see you've posted I think you're going to be saying your waters have broken!! Do you think you'll have time to let us know?! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I know Suz I think the same thing about Kel! Like how can she be posting on here when she is in the middle of labor!!

Verna haha sometimes getting the pics from a vacation onto the computer is the last thing you feel like doing when you come home! it seems like such a pain in the arse.


----------



## lisaf

I get the pics on the computer just fine, but I never do anything with them.. don't print them or anything.


----------



## Smile4me

ok I updated some FB Boston Pics but my dh has all the scenery photos ...the good ones lol


----------



## kcw81

cute pics vern! can't wait to see some scenery!


----------



## lisaf

So DH has a bump worth of a 9 month pregnancy... He was stretching earlier and his shirt popped up and showed the bottom of his 'bump'. So I told him that they make these bands you can wear for pregnancy to cover the bottom of your bump poking out....
he was not amused but I'm still pmsling!!!!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Lisa I think that's funny!! 

Morning ladies :wave: 

Verna will check out your photos on fb later! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls, how is everyone???

Got my vertbaudet order through so bubs now has curtains for its room EXCEPT I bought what I thought was 2 pairs................But in fact its 2 seperate curtains so I need to order a third one now! Not best pleased but hey ho!


----------



## SBB

:dohh: oops ollie! Have you had much interest in your house? Are you just doing the nursery etc and assuming you'll be there until after bubs comes? That's what we're doing - cotbed arrives today! 

Lou when do you move? Must be soon! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Suz, we def wont sell before xmas as theres far too many under priced versions of ours round here...............Someone is so desperate to sell they're selling their house for £149000! Now that is 30k difference to ours.............BUT never say never, we are in a nicer position closer to shops etc!

Yay for the cot bed! Have you picked bedding yet??? 

I found this site last night which has some nice unique things for bubs

https://www.littlebabycompany.com/offers.asp?offset=18


----------



## SBB

Yeh our house is a bit ugly so don't think we'll sell before Xmas either! We've only had about 2 viewings! Oh well nevermind... We haven't found anywhere to go anyway... 
Must be even harder when people are putting theirs on so cheap! 
Although now you can see on rightmove how much people paid for houses, I'm hoping no-one looks at our street cos our neighbour bought theirs for £70k less than we're selling for! But it's a total dive and smaller than ours by a little bit... Plus they got a total bargain cos the seller was desperate!

Anyway, nope no bedding yet. I love that website! I want the little sleeping bag thing https://www.littlebabycompany.com/products/579/Newborn-sleep-sack but they don't have any stock still :( 
I haven't got round to looking properly for bedding yet but I love their stuff! 

Did you choose any in the end? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww that is so cute! 

Yep I saw this yesterday and love it! And on 3 for 2 so I can get a bumper, sleep bag and fleece or quilt for £40 ish..........

https://www.boots.com/en/Zooby-Island-bumper_862049/

Its just the right colors to go with our main green theme!


----------



## SBB

Damn I can't see it on my phone! Think I tried to look when you posted it before... I'll check it out on the comp later x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow Ellen, I love that website!! :) If I hadn't done the mural I'd want one of those tree decals!! :)

If anyone needs anything from Tesco online they have a 25% discount code in the metro today "xx-metro".

OH home!! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Yay glad OH is home! Thanks for the code I might check that out later :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww glad he's home Jess xxx Post a piccie of your mural wont you??

Thanks for that code too!

Im going to have to try get a docs appointment. I keep waking up in the middle of the night with really bad pins and needles in my hands, and then when I actually get up my hands ache so much. Googled and its the start of carpel tunnel it seems! Really hope its not cos dont know what Id do for work as it recommends not typing..........In fact screw work what would I do for on here?!?!??!?!!??!??!


----------



## SBB

Yeh screw work what about us?! 

I keep waking up with dead arms where I'm sleeping on my side... V annoying the other night I thought my arm had fallen off :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here are some piccies of the mural.. we've done a bit more since, but you get the idea! :)
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/1bed52af.jpg
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/61241914.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

I thought I had carpel tunnel a little while ago... seems to have gone away now... make sure you drink plenty! xx


----------



## NurseKel

Awwww Peach, that mural is gorgeous and so relaxing to look at. Great job!
Suz and Casey, I will definitely let you know when my water breaks although it never did with DD so I'm not holding my breath. LOL
It is about a 45 minute drive to my hospital from home so I will have plenty of time to let you know as I blackberry on the way there....hehehe.
Hope everyone has a fabulous day. I am finally getting my hair color touched up so I am a happy girl. I figured I should try to look my best for the baby shower on Sat. instead of looking all haggard.


----------



## SBB

Peach I love it!! So cool well done :D 

Kel enjoy getting your hair done and glad to know we'll be first to know when you go into labour :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou you could buy that Johnsons thing on Tesco https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.205-4959.aspx and use the discount code Peach gave us earlier :shrug: 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all today xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

WOW! Jess! That is lovely, you are super talented!

Good idea on the code too Suz!

Hey caz, how you doing? Done another opk??? Hope you got some last night!!! x


----------



## SBB

Hey caz :wave: did FF give you the crosshairs or did you put them in? 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Peach that mural is so fantastic! You made that yourself? wow!

Kel good for you getting all touched up for your shower. are a lot of people coming? hope you get some good stuff!

Hi everyone else on here! ITs almost friday!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks girls... the inspiration came from a greetings card that I gave my OH once. Still got to do some more to it, but the carpets coming next Friday so I better hurry up!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Are any of us UK'ers having a shower (that we know of!) I doubt I will, Ive never been to one so dont think i'l be having one thrown!

Just emailed to check when our pushchair/pram/car seat is in stock and got a n auto email saying the shop is closed due to bereavement...........Back open Sept 2nd. Understand but Im a bit gutted, then I feel seflish an cry hahaha!

Cant believe how soon it is for you Kel! Wow! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Not going to have a shower I don't think... baby shower that is... will continue to keeping washing myself! :)... sorry lame joke! I'm doing a wish list on a couple of websites though so we don't end up with a whole load of random stuffed toys that we don't need!! :)


----------



## caz & bob

suz ff put them in hun but look at my opks fed up now ellen i did get some hun haha
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0005.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Peach Blossom

Is it possible that you didn't actually OV the first time Caz so your body is trying again?


----------



## babyloulou

Today's looks like the positive one Caz. It's much darker than the others. I would say you might ovulate tomorrow Caz xx 

Suz- great idea on the code- thanks! :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Caz that is looking pos on CD18. I really think keep :sex: for a few more days and see what FF does. It's given you solid crosshairs which is good, but your temps aren't really obviously higher so it may be like Peach said your body tried but now it's having another go. It's also possible you did OV and are having another surge. I'd just keep going til you get a definite temp rise that makes it clear... 

Lol Peach I thought your shower joke was funny!! :haha: 

I'm not having a baby shower, but for my friend we all went for afternoon tea and that was lovely so think I'd like to do the same.. 

Aw Ollie I know it's horrible when you are waiting on something and there's a delay - no matter what the reason I always NEED to know!! :hugs: 

Ok our cotbed just arrived, and our baby monitor as well. We got the Angelsounds sensor mat one for £69.99 from Mothercare, then got 20%off so only £52ish. It's on Tesco https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.203-9708.aspx for £79.99 but with that 25% off it's not a bad price.. 



Ok girls need help! 

So what I need to know is what I actually buy for the bedding for the cot?! 

Do I get a duvet & cover & sheet? And a bumper? When does bubs start sleeping in that? Is a loose duvet cover dangerous? 

I will have a moses basket for him initially. Does he have a blanket in that or just sleep in a baby grow and we keep the room warm?? 

Help!!!

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive got one of those sleep bags for the first few months, and it'll be in that and a sleep suit. Tog 2.5 is needed for winter time jsut so you know!

Im getting a bumper and duvet set but dont plan on using it until bubs is a lot bigger. My friends little one is now 7months and only in his jammies and then a sheet over him and he;s always really snuggly!

Great idea on the monitor Suz............I input it for the Tommee Tippe one but it wouldnt work! Grrrr me and codes just arent working out at the mo! x


----------



## lisaf

I LOVE that mural!!! I don't have the guts to paint on the walls like that even though I'm rather artistic.

Wish I could share shopping websites with you gals, lol, not that I'm allowed to buy yet! :sulk:


----------



## SBB

There's some really cheap stuff on Mamas and Papas, Baby things £5 from £18! 

Ollie do you want to recommend me to Vertbaudet? I'm going to buy some stuff there so if you get a bonus for recommending me why not!? 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey Suz, I am with you, totally confused about what type of bedding to buy and how much of stuff to get. I am clueless too about what kind of crib to get, one that converts to a bed later or not, and would I also want a bassinet? I am assuming a moses basket is to put the baby into right next to your own bed right? HOw am I supposed to know what is going to work best, having the baby sleep in the same room or separate or what?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah sounds fab suz! We can get loooads of bonus' then!!!


----------



## lisaf

Usually women want the baby in the same room for the first few months... simply because it makes it easier for nighttime feedings (and you don't keep getting up to check on the baby in the other room).

I know I probably want a crib that converts to a toddler bed, but they have ones that can become a full-sized bed eventually and I don't have room for a full-sized bed in the baby's room, so I'll either not use that feature or buy one that only converts to a toddler's bed.
You also have to figure if you want another baby by the time this one is ready for a toddler bed, then you'll either need to buy another convertible crib, or buy a toddler bed anyway. Kind of up to you though!


----------



## lisaf

oh, and I'm totally confused about the bedding too... I know they can't have any blankets (but sleep sacks are ok?) until a certain age? Doesn't mean I dont' want a cute crib set with everything!!!

Some say that bumpers aren't even safe, at least not until the baby is good at rolling itself over.... They make ugly mesh ones that are 'breathable'.

Oooh, and I think I'll have to get a cat tent to keep the cats from thinking the crib is their new place to go clean themselves after using the litter box :haha:


----------



## kcw81

my my so much to think about! so wow, I guess I thought I would try to have baby in separate room so not to disturb my husband and so the baby would get used to being alone, BUT am I delusional? Do all women basically have to sleep next to baby for the first few months? I guess I must buy a bassinet then! 

What is a bumper? Yeah you better get cat tents! I never thought of that either!


----------



## lisaf

Lots of cat owners say the cat never goes in the crib... and I'm not really worried about the cats smothering the baby or anything.. I just don't want them in there with germy bits of litter stuck to their feet, you know? And one of them recently wiped their butt on the guest bed duvet... grr (problem with having 3 cats is you dont' know whose to blame!)

A bumper is the padding that goes around the crib on the inside... to prevent baby from bumping themselves on the bars.. but they're also super cute! hehe

You can try the separate room thing. I think lots of women try that, but are just too anxious to sleep separate from the baby, worried they won't hear it cry, that it will stop breathing etc....
I HATE the thought of spending $100 or so on a bassinet that will only be good for 2 months or so anyway! I'm hoping my pregnant friend will send me hers when she's done with it (though we'll have to meet halfway or something... too expensive to ship something that bulky and too far for either of us to drive just for that!)


----------



## Rudeollie

Bumpers are fine if they are those half one (at the top only) as bubs needs to be feet at the bottom of the cot at all times! As for cats, mine are being trained now not to go into babies room as you just cant take any chances - they are automatically attracted to babys head due to the intense heat they produce!

They are fine with blankets too but not duvets until 1 + minimum. So long as the blankets are the light weight ones and tucked in th bottom of the cot. Main rule is layer babies clothing, after all clothing cant come off hence sleep bags being so good.

Ive had baby 101 thanks to my friends little one! Hahaha

Casey, I really dont know anyone who doesnt have bubs right nezt to them for the first 8 weeks at least hahahah You will be zombie sleeping walking into doors otherwise for feeding and changin hehehe !


----------



## lisaf

I've never seen bumpers at the top only? What does 'feet at the bottom of the cot at all times!' mean?


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Ladies!
Wow Jess that is truly amazing! I can't even draw a stick figure without my daughter having tears because I've made her head too big.... she did cry one time she told me to draw her and I... so I tried and she had tears and said "Its ok mommy" Wow a 6yr old telling me "Its ok that I can't draw" LOL I guess we all have our talents, I can be creative but can't draw worth a lick!!

Hi everyone else, seems like everyone is doing good today.

Caz hun I have no idea sweetie.... that is very odd! I guess as long as you keep up the bding you should be able to catch that egg!!!
have you had any follicle tracking, I can't remember...

Well day 3 of clomid.. so far so good... I keep reminding myself not to get upset so last night I started to get cranky, Took my daughter out to dinner, sat outside and we ate so much but it put us in great moods to spend time together oh and she was offered a margarita..at 15! 

yes ma'am it is almost FRIDAY! Aloha Friday,,, no work til Monday!!!!


----------



## kcw81

haha ellen you are right! especially cuz I am already blind and need contacts on to see! I will hopefully buy a used bassinet or some pregnant lady fairy will give me her old one like you said lisa! wow ellen, way to think ahead and train the cats! I am impressed. What is a duvet and what is wrong with it? is that the elastic mattress cover? I am so confused!


----------



## Rudeollie

Quilt you guys would call it I guess??? Like a big thick top cover???

Hahhaha Yep Im all ahead, mainly from my friends little one. He suffers from Apnea so has had some mega hairy moments breathing/heart stopping so she's made sure Im totally clued up on stuff! Thank goodness xxx

Lisa, feet at the bottom end of the cot. So not bubs in the middle, that way is NOT recommended over here until they are past 8months or so!

Verna WAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOO for clomid day 3! ANd for eating loooads too hehehe xxx


----------



## kcw81

Hiya vern! thats darling that your six yr old said that about your drawing! Ahh dinner last night sounded fun, love to eat outside!


----------



## SBB

KC I am planning to put bubs straight into his own room. Several reasons: 

1. We simply don't have room at the side of the bed for a moses basket. I'd have to keep moving it all the time! 
2. I know lots of people (ok, 2, but I only know 3 with babies!) that have done it, and apparently it makes the transition to his own bedroom easier, being away from you. Otherwise they can get too attached to being by your side all the time. This isn't my main reason at all though! 
3. We have got a sensor mat so if baby stops moving for 20 seconds then alarm sounds. Plus we can set it so that it only activates the speaker for cries. Not for general baby noises. 
I have to sleep with ear plugs in at the moment, which I am going to try and stop. But I am kept awake by noises, so if bubs is right next to me I'll never sleep! Plus I'll keep looking at him and checking him worrying all the time. I think if he's in another room I'll just find it much easier to relax and sleep. 
4. When bubs needs feeding, OH will go and get him, change him then bring him to me, I'll feed him and take him back. 

Ok - done!! 

KC I know it's so daunting not knowing what to buy, but honestly once you get the ball rolling it becomes much clearer. And you can always ask us if you're not sure! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Hey Verna :wave: woohoo for day 3 of clomid!! 

And wow offered a drink at 15 - you guys have to be 21 and I thought they were really strict?! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Suz! well I will just have to think about it more then about whether to sleep baby in my room or another room. I do not want him to be too attached but when they are tiny little bundles of mush for the first month I don't know that he would know the difference where he was? who knows! So if your baby Jesus stops moving after 20 seconds it will alarm and you have to go check on him? what if he is just sleeping? One thing I don't want to do is sleep with baby in our bed. I know it is convenient for a lot of moms but I just want to keep our bed separate and no kids allowed to sleep there. Is that even possible?


----------



## Smile4me

I KNOW but she looks so much older for her age... it's quite scary sometimes... I'll log off my work computer and put in my air card to show you a pic... Yea I'm busy but I've been working so hard lately I need a lil break!


----------



## Smile4me

and here she is
 



Attached Files:







100_7070.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SBB

Ok girls here's what I'm buying from Mamas and Papas :D : 

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-supima-wadded-all-in-one/S0006848/type-s/

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-velour-all-in-one/S0006755/type-s/

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-terry-towelling-all-in-one/S0006850/type-s/

This is tooo cute!! https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-cardigan/s318c33c3/type-i/

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-stripe-all-in-one/S0006758/type-s/

These are just to go under proper baby grows - bargain I think! 
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-pack-7-of-premium-cotton-sleeveless-vests/S0007178/type-s/

Love this! https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-fitted-sheet-set-play-with-pattern-boys-/774483200/type-i/

Blanket for the pram or moses basket https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-knitted-blanket-play-with-pattern-boys-/788307000/type-i/

:happydance: 

GRRRRR the fricking website won't work and let me order :cry: 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

verna ye hun i did starting off when i first had clomid xxxx


----------



## SBB

Ok girls here's what I'm buying from Mamas and Papas :D : 

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-supima-wadded-all-in-one/S0006848/type-s/

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-velour-all-in-one/S0006755/type-s/

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-terry-towelling-all-in-one/S0006850/type-s/

This is tooo cute!! https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-cardigan/s318c33c3/type-i/

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-stripe-all-in-one/S0006758/type-s/

These are just to go under proper baby grows - bargain I think! 
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-pack-7-of-premium-cotton-sleeveless-vests/S0007178/type-s/

Love this! https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-fitted-sheet-set-play-with-pattern-boys-/774483200/type-i/

Blanket for the pram or moses basket https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-knitted-blanket-play-with-pattern-boys-/788307000/type-i/

:happydance: 

GRRRRR the fricking website won't work and let me order :cry: 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw she just like you verna hun shes lovely xxxx


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Thanks Suz! well I will just have to think about it more then about whether to sleep baby in my room or another room. I do not want him to be too attached but when they are tiny little bundles of mush for the first month I don't know that he would know the difference where he was? who knows! So if your baby Jesus stops moving after 20 seconds it will alarm and you have to go check on him? what if he is just sleeping? One thing I don't want to do is sleep with baby in our bed. I know it is convenient for a lot of moms but I just want to keep our bed separate and no kids allowed to sleep there. Is that even possible?

I think baby gets very used to being by your side. My friends baby screams if she goes to the loo and leaves bubs.. even if she is asleep!! But MOST people have baby there so it's totally normal to do it. 

So yes if jesus stops moving/breathing it will alarm, in his sleep he'll move so it's fine. Apparently the sensitivity is really good and they don't go off by accident... 

No we won't have kids in our bed at all. That's our space. Your kids will do whatever you teach them so you can do what you like! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Verna she's a stunner!! :D 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

I've considered getting one of those bassinets that fit in the bed with mom and dad... I read a review on one that said they simply moved that bassinet over to the baby's crib and put it in like that and baby made the transition just fine :shrug: Having trouble convincing DH though, lol. My mom kept us in the bed as infants and we didn't 'linger' there past the age when we were big enough for a crib.

I like the idea of the movement sensor mat... the only issue is that I read some parents saying that in their early days stupor, they kept forgetting to disable it when they got baby in the middle of the night, and had their ears blasted.
I know the sensor mat detects breathing etc... so sleeping wouldn't set it off but if they stopped breathing it would.

I'm a sound sound sleeper... my DH is super light... we already know he'll be doing all the night feedings :haha: No way he could sleep through them! I may become a lighter sleeper, but he'd be up anyway.
Plus, with my medication, I don't think I can BF anyway so he can go prepare a bottle and let me sleep!
I like the schedule you have worked out SBB!


----------



## lisaf

Wow Verna! She could be a model!!


----------



## kcw81

Verna she is so pretty! just like her momma! 

lisa you are lucky you are a heavy sleeper, that will help you get some needed zzzzs when the baby is fussing a lot during the first few months. I am a super light sleeper and know I am going to be SO tired all the time for awhile! I will make DH take care of baby sometimes so I can go nap in a quiet room somewhere if I need it.

Suz I like your way of thinking. I don't want a baby who screams when I leave the room and who gets upset if someone else tried to hold her for awhile.


----------



## Smile4me

I want a bed sensor.. thats awesome, i have never heard of that!

Yes we have duvets in the states, they are soooo fluffy though.. not something you use daily.

Thanks ladies for the kind words, she is like one of my best friends at times, but I draw the line if she gets too comfortable with things, (cleaning her room) Thats when I crack the whip... hehe not literally of course.


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> Verna she is so pretty! just like her momma!
> 
> lisa you are lucky you are a heavy sleeper, that will help you get some needed zzzzs when the baby is fussing a lot during the first few months. I am a super light sleeper and know I am going to be SO tired all the time for awhile! I will make DH take care of baby sometimes so I can go nap in a quiet room somewhere if I need it.
> 
> Suz I like your way of thinking. I don't want a baby who screams when I leave the room and who gets upset if someone else tried to hold her for awhile.

Babies go through phases of attachment... suddenly clingy etc regardless of where they sleep etc...
Its actually a good thing in some ways as you don't want them to be overly friendly to strangers etc...


----------



## kcw81

yeah vern crack that whip! 

I agree the sensor thing sounds like a great idea as long as it didn't go off for no reason. Is it really that common for a baby to stop breathing? It seems like everyone is worried about that but does it happen a lot?


----------



## Smile4me

oh I just realized... Let the MARATHON begin tomorrow! cd8 every other night... Oh Gosh I better get fueled up on Rock Star's and Monsters... I have no energy right now.


----------



## lisaf

I'll have to talk to DH about the sensor.. its pretty pricey and i'm not sure if anyone would buy it off the registry as some people think its gimmicky...
Of course I don't know anyone personally who has lost a baby to SIDS so it just seems so rare to me.
I know of a few people who lost babies... one had a crib(cot) collapse (which makes me so paranoid to make sure we have a good, stable, strong one and put it together right!!!) and the my little sister died at 14 months from a sudden rare disease. So I sort of feel like the things you CAN protect against, you should, but then also know that it doesn't guarantee anything. 
Ugh.. sorry to be a downer...


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> yeah vern crack that whip!
> 
> I agree the sensor thing sounds like a great idea as long as it didn't go off for no reason. Is it really that common for a baby to stop breathing? It seems like everyone is worried about that but does it happen a lot?

I think its just the thought that if it DID happen, you have this protection.... like how many times have you been in a car accident or had your house burn down? But you still carry insurance, right?
And there was one review where the person described in detail what happened and how the sensor saved their baby's life that had me in tears and made me feel like I HAD to have one!


----------



## Rudeollie

Babys naturally stop breathing, but they do know how to restart themselves 99% of the time, unlike my friends little one who once the 20 second alarm sounds she has to go in an literally throw him in the air! He then screams the house down, thne smiles and giggles.......I dont know how she does it, I would be in tears one minute then lmao the next hahaha!

Off back to look at your buys Suz...........Is it working yet???? I LOVE my picture frame I got from m&p's the other day. Im going to bubs scan photos in it! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Verna OMG your girl is so beautiful! How on earth will you keep guys at bay with her!!!!! x


----------



## Smile4me

I don't know but from experience, If the baby is in the room... you will not sleep! I used to have to want to put toothpicks in my eyes to hold my lids open when my girls were young because I was paranoid if they werent moving or making any noises therefore I did not sleep when they slept and then when they woke.. so of course it was terrible. I put the two younger ones in their own room (together) and it worked out perfect. The bottom line is you are going to lose alot of sleep in a few months, but its only temporary :)

SIDS is what people worry about but with all the latest gizmos and gadgets they have nowadays things will be fine. Just get one of those wedges that keeps the baby on its side and keep all snuggly blankets OUT of the bed. They are cute for decor but the baby can suffocate.

OK thats my spiel for the day!


----------



## kcw81

Lisa sorry to hear about your sister, thats so sad!

Ellen that must be so stressful to have a baby with apnea! sounds like she is handling it well!

Yeah I must go look at suz stuff she bought, I forgot!


----------



## kcw81

Verna, I will take all the spiels from you I can get!


----------



## Smile4me

Rudeollie said:


> Verna OMG your girl is so beautiful! How on earth will you keep guys at bay with her!!!!! x

The Bald headed 6 foot 2 inch man that will be behind the door when they knock will keep them away...LOL 
Shes a good kid really, she said shes never kissed a boy and that she is saving that special moment for the special someone and doesnt want to waste on some 15 yr old immature kid.
WOW she amazes me everyday...


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww verna, she must make you so proud xxx

Hugs for your sister Lisa, so sad xxx


----------



## kcw81

Suz, great stuff for baby! love the all in ones! especially the PIMA one. it looks so warm and snuggly.


----------



## Smile4me

OK OK
Must Haves for home and in diaper bag

diapers/wipes/onsies/bibs/burp towels/pacifiers/laundry detergent/travel changing pad/socks/sleepers/blankets/recieving blankets/hand sanitizer/back up formula just in case/ kleenex/booger sniffer upper thing/ !!!


----------



## lisaf

thanks guys, it was over 20 years ago, so I've made my peace with it.
But I guess it made me realize that nothing is for certain... 
Don't want to tug on the heart strings of a bunch of pregnant hormonal women though! :D


----------



## lisaf

Smile4me said:


> OK OK
> Must Haves for home and in diaper bag
> 
> diapers/wipes/onsies/bibs/burp towels/pacifiers/laundry detergent/travel changing pad/socks/sleepers/blankets/recieving blankets/hand sanitizer/back up formula just in case/ kleenex/booger sniffer upper thing/ !!!

laundry detergent?!?!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Verna I got my friend one of those booger sniffer thingy! Saw them on scrubs YEARS ago and loved the idea.........When I saw her with a cotton bud up Rudys nose I insisted I got her one!

Suz, I LOVE everything you have picked! Did you see the m&s sale online??? Started ysterday and I wanted to order this little rock star suit & bib £3 reduced from £10 but didnt fancy anything else been team yellow so didnt btoher...............My mum bought it for me as a suprise! She said Dad would have wanted bubs to have it. I was obv in tears then hahaha xx


----------



## Smile4me

shoot I'm not pregnant and that makes me sad!
Anytime you lose a baby whether alive or carrying it is sad, and we are always going to be paranoid no matter what, its a mothers instinct.

Babies are Angels that fly to the earth, 

their wings disappear at the time of their birth 

one look in their eyes and we're never the same 

They're part of us now and that part has a name 

That part is your heart and a bond that won't sever 

our Babies are Angels, we love them forever. 


XXXX
Verna


----------



## Smile4me

lisaf said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> OK OK
> Must Haves for home and in diaper bag
> 
> diapers/wipes/onsies/bibs/burp towels/pacifiers/laundry detergent/travel changing pad/socks/sleepers/blankets/recieving blankets/hand sanitizer/back up formula just in case/ kleenex/booger sniffer upper thing/ !!!
> 
> laundry detergent?!?!Click to expand...


well if its not the runny poo for the first three months of life that gets ya it will be the spitting up a bazillion times a day... between both of those things, you will probably need about 3-5 sleepers or onsies a day.


----------



## lisaf

Smile4me said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> OK OK
> Must Haves for home and in diaper bag
> 
> diapers/wipes/onsies/bibs/burp towels/pacifiers/laundry detergent/travel changing pad/socks/sleepers/blankets/recieving blankets/hand sanitizer/back up formula just in case/ kleenex/booger sniffer upper thing/ !!!
> 
> laundry detergent?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well if its not the runny poo for the first three months of life that gets ya it will be the spitting up a bazillion times a day... between both of those things, you will probably need about 3-5 sleepers or onsies a day.Click to expand...

Right... but how can you do laundry when you are on the go with the diaper bag?


----------



## Smile4me

no no no I'm saying essentials for home and diaper bag
Dont ever get caught out on the go without having extras in the diaper bag of

Mylecon Drops - Gas med for baby
diapers
rash medicine no matter how much you change the baby you will have this problem sometime or another and its awful
wipes
blankets
5 extra onsies with socks
burp towel
changing pad
booger thingy with a kleenex so you can clean that nasty thing out
2 extra bibs


----------



## lisaf

ah, lol, I thought there was some magical mommy secret that laundry detergent could be used for something while on-the-go :haha:


----------



## kcw81

verna thank you for the tips. I need this type of advice cuz I don't have anyone else to tell me! PS I am excited for you to start gettin it on every other night! woo hoo!


----------



## Smile4me

no problem if you need or want to know anything Please do not hesitate hunny! I remember how lost I was with my first, my mom is a good person but not the most helpful with that kind of thing so I was on my own :)
ASK AWAY ANYTIME!


----------



## kcw81

Thank you verna. I really appreciate it. I know you have so much experience with this stuff and are a really good person to ask. I feel like there is so much I don't know and so much I need to buy. its a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Smile4me

I understand sweetie, 
OK here is a very good check list you can use.
https://www.toysrus.com/shop/index.jsp?categoryId=2964381

Just to give you an idea of what most people put on their registries.

I always had a lights and sound show ... lights on the ceiling and soothing music on the crib rail :) You want the baby to be used to noise so he/she doesnt wake up to every little sound.
The checklist is an overall summary but just really stock up on the essentials because you dont want to run out, especially not having family to rely on,,, I know how that is.
also if you are not going to breastfeed grab a few ace bandages and ice packs with the nursing pads to put in your bra... This will hurt more than labor in my humble opinion.

PM me your address sweetie


----------



## SBB

Wow you lot have done about 3 pages since I last posted :rofl: I can't keep up!! I just read it all but I can't remember anything :rofl: baby brain!! 

Ok I need to find a cotbed mattress, we got the cot up earlier :D 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Is a cot the same as the crib?


----------



## kcw81

Thank YOU! I will look at the list. Do you think a white noise machine would be just as good as music? I will PM you my address - you mean my home or my email??


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Im the same Suz! And Im currently online getting a made to measure blind AND matress for the crib!

Im on this one for made to measure 

https://babymattressesonline.co.uk/

But I know kiddicare has normally got some good ones for "normal" size cots! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow ladies you're chat happy tonight!!

On the whole where to have the baby at first thing, I'm planning to get a co-sleeping cot that attaches to the side of the bed. You know in china, where co-sleeping is the norm they don't have a trm for SIDS because the rate is so low! Going to have to train Puss not to carry on his usual nighttime routine though as it mainly involves sleeping on my head!!! :rofl:

Yay for BDing lots Verna!! Have fun!!! :) :hugs:

OH has passed out in a "food coma" after veggie chilli with quinoa!! Nice to have him back home though! :)


----------



## Smile4me

kcw81 said:


> Thank YOU! I will look at the list. Do you think a white noise machine would be just as good as music? I will PM you my address - you mean my home or my email??

both hun


----------



## SBB

Smile4me said:


> Is a cot the same as the crib?

This is what I mean :D 

https://www.mothercare.com/Pure-Cot...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44362031&mcb=core

x x x


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Hahaha Im the same Suz! And Im currently online getting a made to measure blind AND matress for the crib!
> 
> Im on this one for made to measure
> 
> https://babymattressesonline.co.uk/
> 
> But I know kiddicare has normally got some good ones for "normal" size cots! x

Thanks Ollie their bestselling 140x70 one should do me! 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I think what you gals all a cot is what we call cribs over here


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah our cribs are little, like more permanent moses baskets. Ive got one but only cos it was cheaper than a moses on a pricey website hahaha

Suz great, glad I could receommend something xxx Oh and not tryin to lure you to buy more but i LOVE this boy blanket...........

https://www.johnlewis.com/230602662/Product.aspx


----------



## kcw81

Ellen at what point does the baby grow out of your cots After 1 year?


----------



## babyloulou

.


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> .

:haha: ??


----------



## caz & bob

:) x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!!! You girls have been busy, busy, busy tonight!! Just took me ages to catch up! 

Suz- I have one of the Angelsounds Monitor and Sensor mat too. I ordered it off Amazon when it was on sale a couple of weeks ago- along with two nappy bins. I have ordered it as there are a lot of heart problems on the male side of OH's family. Lots of late middle age deaths. His 14 year old nephew is having a heart operation in a months time, OH has an irregular heartbeat and his brother had a pacemaker. The Midwife recommended we get one cos of this. 

Thanks for the Mamas and Papas links whoever that was (there was too much to read! :lol:) I didn't know they had a sale on and this means we can get the HOdge Podge bedding and room decorations on sale!! :dance: We are going to go on Saturday! :dance: Oh and I always loved the rabbit pram blanket that Suz posted too but I have already bought one £32 blanket from M&Ps and so thought I couldn't justify it! Will definitely get it now it is half price though! :thumbup:

I'm trying to remember what else I read?????

Oh yes- the sleeping thing. There has been research proven that having the baby in the same room prevents cot death (not sure why- but the numbers are lower than babies in a seperate room apparently!) Although there has also been the same studies about dummies!! I never knew that until the midwife mentioned they prevent SIDS and now I keep reading it everywhere! :lol: And I had decided not to use dummies before that- not sure now though! :doh:

If I've forgotten anything important - sorry!! xxx


----------



## kcw81

Can you expand a little further Lou?


----------



## babyloulou

lisaf said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> :haha: ??Click to expand...

Sorry- I pressed submit half way through my long post by mistake so tried to delete it! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

kcw81 said:


> Can you expand a little further Lou?

:rofl: :haha: :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

are dummies the same thing as pacifiers? Maybe because a pacifier activates a reflex for sucking... that in turn keeps the breathing reflex going?

Apparently my mom used dummies with me and my brother and NEITHER of us turned out to suck our thumbs... not sure when she weaned us off of them. Apparently she was never a thumb sucker either though so I wonder if its genetic somehow?


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Yeah our cribs are little, like more permanent moses baskets. Ive got one but only cos it was cheaper than a moses on a pricey website hahaha
> 
> Suz great, glad I could receommend something xxx Oh and not tryin to lure you to buy more but i LOVE this boy blanket...........
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/230602662/Product.aspx

I so nearly bought that in light blue the other say! I love the navy one though I might get it! 

Yay Lou the hodge podge stuff is in the sale :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I'm scared of the white side on that boy blanket! :haha: No white things for me, thanks!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes they are the same. I think that is another plus to them too- babies who suck on them are less likely to develop a thumb-sucking habit!


----------



## kcw81

I too have read that SIDs is less likely if you use a pacifier. wonder why?


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry girls just had to bob my themom round to the little apnea bub! He is FULL of cold and has a giant sticky eye. He is very sorry for himself but Auntie Ellen manages a smile and got him down to sleep again!

Casey - Im cribbing baby in our room for a few weeks/months at least then it'll move into cot and then when walking I'll convert it into the bed............

Lisa - Yep bang on with the pacifier thing! They help babys to learn to breathe through their noses! So all in all a good thing............SO long as you get rid of them before school starts hahahah I like the giving santa it around about 2..........bribery! Ha x

Right not long til sleep now Im shattered! x Hope my pins n needles leave me alone for one night! x


----------



## babyloulou

Night Ellen- hope your pins and needles stay away tonight! :hugs:

P.S: for anyone who may have thought I'd gone insane- I did actually post a long reply after my weird full stop! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

OOo Ellen- your baby is in the 6th box on your ticker!! :dance:


----------



## lisaf

loulou - well if we were still back in the clomid club, I would have thought you were being clever with announcing AF showed up :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Hahaha Lou I hadnt even noticed! how exciting!

And thanks xxx Speak to you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## kcw81

night ellen!


----------



## lisaf

Nite Ellen!


----------



## SBB

Night Ollie :wave: 

I just ordered the pram eek! I also just got a mattress from Kiddicare cos it was half price at £40 and has great reviews, and was ordering the pram anyway! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz you are an ordering fiend! man at this rate you are going to be all set in a month or so!


----------



## SBB

This is the pram etc, it's not the prettiest but pretty won't be pretty for long where I live! We have no pavements and usually walk through fields to get places, so we have gone for an off roader! 

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...playA_329+39_10751_-1_14601_98210_10001_14601

Carry Cot 
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...layA_329+202_10751_-1_14601_98212_10001_14601

Car seat (which also goes onto base of pushchair so you only need to take the wheels out, This also cheaper than before. 
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...329+936+2413_10751_-1_14601_98022_10001_14601

Footmuff for cuteness! 
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...329+936+2413_10751_-1_14601_98034_10001_14601

x x x


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Suz you are an ordering fiend! man at this rate you are going to be all set in a month or so!

I'm telling you once you get on a roll it's sooo much easier you just crack on! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Casey- once you start you honestly can't stop!! I think I've nearly got everything except the nursery furniture! :blush: I am scanning the sales as we speak!! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

that footmuff looks COZY! nice stuff suz. You are really on your way!


----------



## kcw81

good job Lou! I Remember when me and you were both scared to death to buy anything and look at you now! At least I am looking into things now and making a list.


----------



## kcw81

You know it would be so much easier for us to get everything we need if I just didn't mind going in and paying full price! OF course I cannot afford to do that but can you imagine just walking into Babies R Us and being like, okay, I will take that, and that and that and that, and I am done!


----------



## babyloulou

I have just tried to order than Johnson's thing from Tescos- but can't get the discount code Peach gave us to work!! :-(


----------



## lisaf

SBB - I LOVE that pushchair! I was looking at a similar one over here. Doing a lot of looking right now :blush:


----------



## SBB

By the way was going to ask if anyone is going to use re-usable nappies? We are def going to! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> I have just tried to order than Johnson's thing from Tescos- but can't get the discount code Peach gave us to work!! :-(

Ollie couldn't get it to work either :( If you go in the shopping section on here there's a few codes there might be one for somewhere that will help :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz we are using disposables. I know its bad for the environment but I believe it will be a lot easier for me. So are you going to use the kind that you send it out to a washing service?


----------



## lisaf

I love the idea of cloth nappies (are these the same as reusable?) but I'm too afraid of learning how to wash them etc... plus, my MIL will be watching the baby all day and I feel bad inflicting that kind of choice on her...
Now give me an excuse like baby's butt is allergic to disposables and I'm there!! :haha:

I'd like to try some of the 'hybrid' ones that are part reusable, part disposable.. or at least biodegradable... but I hear they leak badly.


----------



## babyloulou

I know reusable are better for the environment but I have the same issue with expecting others to go through all the hassle! For example if my Mum or OHs Mum looked after LO for the day it is a lot to expect then to have to deal with cloth nappies aswell! Otherwise I would use reusable!


----------



## kcw81

Suz what is your plan with reusables then? What kind are you using and are they much different to disposables leakwise and stuff?


----------



## lisaf

have any of you guys checked out gdiapers? They're the 'hybrid' ones I mentioned... I hear bad things about them... but the cover with ruffles on the butt keep calling me! (of course I'll probably have a boy like all of you and then no butt-ruffles for me!)


----------



## babyloulou

No I've not heard of them Lisa. Are they just in the US??


----------



## SBB

Yeh Lisa same as cloth ones. 

Disposables are obviously easier but these have lots of good points: 
1. Better for the environment, not going to landfill 
2. They work out a lot cheaper overall, and can also be used for 2nd / 3rd child 
3. Really cute! Much nicer than a plastic nappy!! 

That's why I want to use them anyway. Lisa I think they're getting better all the time, so by the time you need to be buying them, they may have bought out an improved combination one. I'm sure there's some good ones now it's just a case of reading up on them and making sure the reviews are good. 

It's really hard though to find good info on them... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I'm not sure... the liner is flushable/compostable (only for wet ones though, poops have to go in the trash).... 
https://www.gdiapers.com/shop/little-gpants/girly-girl-ruffle-little-gpants
thats the ruffle butt one :haha:

Not that I could flush them here with my horrible pipes... and I don't compost but I'd at least feel like theyd break down in the landfill better...


----------



## kcw81

Do you wash them yourself or send them to a service for washing? Kind of disgusting to think about how dirty your washing machine will get with all the poo!


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> I know reusable are better for the environment but I have the same issue with expecting others to go through all the hassle! For example if my Mum or OHs Mum looked after LO for the day it is a lot to expect then to have to deal with cloth nappies aswell! Otherwise I would use reusable!

But they just have to put it in a bag, same as they would a disposable, just not put it in the bin! 

My mum used cloth nappies with us so I don't think she'd mind at all! And you can also use a mix of both, so use cloth at home and disposable for when you're out or someone else has bubs... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Suz what is your plan with reusables then? What kind are you using and are they much different to disposables leakwise and stuff?

Not sure yet. It's quite a big one to research! But they don't leak any more than disposables as long as you get a good one... 

Lisa I am going to check out those ruffle bums! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I looked into a diaper service to take the cloth diapers and wash them...they just don't have one in my area :( 
I guess I'm assuming my MIL wouldn't do cloth diapers.
Even the diaper services here ask you to drop any 'solids' in the toilet before throwing in the bag... but I always wonder what they expect you to do with the solids that aren't so solid.....


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha poor Jesus in a girly ruffle bum!!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Ha ha poor Jesus in a girly ruffle bum!!! :rofl:

:rofl: it's good for a man to be in touch with his feminie side I'll just start him off early!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> Ha ha poor Jesus in a girly ruffle bum!!! :rofl:

:rofl:

You can put your own cloth inserts in the gdiapers based on what some reviewers have said.

I can only imagine that cloth would be cheap for us if we washed them ourselves... I like that its safer for the baby though than all those chemicals in disposables...


----------



## kcw81

Yeah lisa, I don't know how you are supposed to deal with the in between stuff! scrape it off? dude this is soo gross! our lives are going to be pretty dang gross in a year.


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Do you wash them yourself or send them to a service for washing? Kind of disgusting to think about how dirty your washing machine will get with all the poo!

We'll just wash them ourselves... The poo will all get washed down the pipes and a lot of these nappies have the disposable liner like Lisa said so we might go for those... Then no poo in the machine!!

X x x


----------



## kcw81

aaagghh! all this poo talk, I am not ready! I gotta go!


----------



## SBB

Lol KC you'll have to deal with it soon! Ok it's not pleasant but you'll soon get used to it and won't care! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol... yeah, right now I'm gagging at the sight/smell of my cats and dog's poops... not sure how that magically going to change with baby poop!


----------



## kcw81

totally! haa haa! I practically puke when I have to pick up my pups poo outside! It STINKS!


----------



## kcw81

you guys I am off , gotta try some exercise. goodnight to suze and lou and I will check later to see who's still on!


----------



## SBB

I think nappies should be a man job! I'm loving not having to do the cat poo tray for a whole 9 months!! 

I just got Cosy in bed and Jesus has kicked me in the bladder :dohh: 

So up to pee (again) then I'm off to sleep... Night girls :wave: try not to have nightmares about baby poo now! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Is Jesus the name you've picked for your LO or is it a nickname for now?


----------



## NurseKel

Casey, I'm with you honey. I am all about the disposable good old pampers, etc. I am not about to be washing out cloth diapers and handling poo all day. Not to mention my poor dad would probably back out of free babysitting if I expected that. I am all about simple and easy. LOL
As for sleeping arrangements, Cade will sleep in a bassinet type bedding by the bed for maybe 6 weeks just to make it easier then he will go to his crib in his room. I did this with my DD and she has been wonderful at sleeping through the night in her room since she was the same age. I like mine and DH's privacy way to much for anything else. 
On the note of things you must have.. I agree with the ice packs and ace wraps for those not breastfeeding but most importantly....buy yourself some cabbage for a remedy for engorgement. It is a life saver! 
Hope all is well. Nothing new on my front just still waiting....ugh. Lol


----------



## kcw81

Kel good to hear from you tonight. Does the cabbage remedy stink? I plan on breastfeeding but who knows, my boobs might get sore and need remedies anyway.


----------



## Smile4me

wow talk abot being chatty cathies... LOL all this poo stuff I had to catch up on.
I'm all about convenience with the disposables.. I can't even change the diaper without practically dry heaving I can't fathom the thought of cloth diapers but I honestly give major props to the ones that can do the cloth, its just not for everyone!

Did anyone else feel like eating ALL day on clomid? UGH I just keep grazing!!!!
And I'm really craving pumpkin bread and I'm not a big sweets eater.. hmmm


----------



## kcw81

Verna, I think I ate a lot on clomid cuz I was slightly nauseated. Pumpkin bread sounds delish!


----------



## lisaf

I dont remember if I ate a lot or not, but I lost weight on it.


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! :hugs: :lol: All your poo talk after I'd gone!! :lol: You'll have to get over your poo aversions Casey and Lisa- it can be really gross! The one year old I am baby sitting at the moment has soft exploding poos that fill the nappy and stink! :sick:


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> Is Jesus the name you've picked for your LO or is it a nickname for now?

:rofl: it's just the nickname my friend gave the baby cos it's due Xmas day! It kind of stuck!

Morning girls :wave: 

Lou exploding poo is not good! :nope: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No it's really not!! I'm talking about out the nappy, up the back, across the legs and everywhere!! It was all over the highchair this morning! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: morning ladies.

Just tried to by something on Tagadas, but it won't let me checkout... it tells me the sale has expired even though the count down show another 14 hours... :( Obviously not meant to buy anything for baby yet!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Peach!! Maybe it's a rubbish website? I just randomly found it- haven't actually tried to buy anything from it yet!!


----------



## babyloulou

Is it the Pierre Cardin stuff you were looking at? They have some lovely stuff on there!


----------



## Rudeollie

Urgh exploding poo at this time of a day! Yuck hahahaha!

Lisa you must be one of the rare lucky ones to LOOSE weight on clomid, I out some on but mainly had bloated tummy and face. I look a real slim jim now Im preggers thank goodness!

Suz what pram did you go for in the end??


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah... I really like the pale coloured sleep sack... But it won't let me go to the check out... can only imagine that they're sold out already... :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

My ticker's disappeared.... Eh?


----------



## Rudeollie

All the tickers have gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WTF??!?!??"?


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Peach!!! The Internet monster obviously doesn't like you this morning!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've cursed us somehow!! Knew I should have stayed in bed this morning!! :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all yayyyyyy weekend again going so quick kids are back at school Thursday whoopppp well i have got another + opk and ff has took my o off now xxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahah Jess Im sure you cant be that toxic on a pc! Hahaha

Hmmmm so how do we get the tickers back??? IS someone holding them ransom? what do they want from us ?!?!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's most bizarre... perhaps it's only tickers from a certain site and maybe that site has crashed for some reason... Caz's ticker is working...


----------



## babyloulou

Maybe they want our souls!!:argh: I'm willing to give mine up for my ticker back! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

babyloulou said:


> Maybe they want our souls!!:argh: I'm willing to give mine up for my ticker back! :rofl:

 :haha::haha::haha: me too!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: I have no idea how pregnant I am with out my ticker! Help!!


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Just found this really simple to use baby sign site: https://www.itvbabysign.com/about/ Are you guys going to use baby sign?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehe check this suit out! Love it!

https://www.reddirect.co.uk/p/Clearance Kids/KE0-10.htm

And free delivery with this code: AUGFP10


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw... it's so cute! I love it! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Isnt it lovely! Ive got it for bubs first camping trip next summer! Hehehe

Ive not given much thought to signing tbh Jess. I know my cousin did it with her first and not her second cos she felt it stopped his speech progressing. (Even now at 3 he growls and doesnt have great sentance structure!) Whereas her daughter is fluent! (cant shut her up in fact!) Hehehe xxx


----------



## SBB

Right who stole my ticker?! 

Love that babygrow ollie :D 

I posted my pram a couple of pages back... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh how did I miss your links Suz! How odd! Just trawled back and found them! Lovely! The maxi has the nice chunky legs!

I keep getting braxton hicks (well I think, so my books say!), my tummy keeps going rock hard in an egg shape. Presses right down on my bladder making me need to pee a LOT! x


----------



## SBB

Yeh Ollie me too!! But I wasn't sure if it was just bubs moving?! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! tickers are back! :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha YAY! Well spooted Jess!

Nope Suz, we are at the time for the hicks to start and this is it apparently! Just been on the phone to my friend who's had 3 kiddies and she says its hicks and get use to them now cos they wont stop hahaha Nice hey!

Mine goes hard for a few mins then goes squidgy again hehehe Isnt it amazin what bubs can do in there hey?


----------



## SBB

God yeh it feels so weird!! I sit there and say 'Jesus what the hell are you doing in there?!' It's so odd. I just thought it was him squirming and sitting really near the front... 

Oooh I've been getting it for 2 or 3 weeks now and I think now I get it almost daily. It's not painful though which I thought BH might be :D 

Yay for the tickers! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Just found this really simple to use baby sign site: https://www.itvbabysign.com/about/ Are you guys going to use baby sign?

By the way had a look at this and have to say I've never really heard of it! Will look into it though and see what people make of it... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I still can't see your ticker Peach! Only Ollie and Suzs! Is mine back I wonder......


----------



## babyloulou

No mine isn't either!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yours is back Lou... I can see mine...


----------



## babyloulou

How bizarre!! I can't see mine or yours!!


----------



## SBB

I see them all!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Right ladies got a viewing tomorrow so got to blitz the house now! It's such a mess from doing the office/nursery so got to go and crack on!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've given up on my house while the kids are here!! 2 adults, 2 kids and 2 dogs in a two-up-two-down little cottage makes for a lot of mess! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! I can see everyones tickers too! Hehehe isnt this crazy!

I think it bodes well for us Suz that the BH arent hurting too much. I kept thinking of that ep of friends when rachel rushes to hospital with them hahaha I was bricking it! Hehehe


----------



## babyloulou

There's time yet Ellen!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lol thanks Lou! I can always rely on you for some reassurance! Hehehehe! x


----------



## babyloulou

I am just jealous really!! I can't feel anything at all! I think those two feelings last week must have been growing pains or something because I've felt nothing since!! :shrug:!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys how are you all glad its weekend whooppppp well got another + opk this morning and ff has took my cross h off xxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Lou I had a couple of pokes one week then nothing for a week or so! 

Caz sorry about ff... Hope it becomes clear soon :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Lou me too. Im SURE it will have been bubs moving! Youve heard him kicking on the doppler havent you.............Well just wait, those kicks get bigger and bigger and then you REALLY feel them!

Well Ive just had beans on toast for lunch to try get stuff moving as Im bunged up again. On a more positive note tho DH's just put the crib up and Ive mocked up a nursery by hangin one of the new curtains off the existing ones in the office. I shall post a pic soon, once DH stops ACTUALLY working from home hehehe x


----------



## lisaf

Morning everyone! SBB- thats such a funny story behind the nickname... didn't want to assume it was a joke though as some people do name their kids that.


----------



## Smile4me

awww Caz hun I'm sorry!!!! when is AF due? BIG HUGS!!!!


----------



## kcw81

Hello ladies! Well I Went back to read the posts this morning and saw something about Lou and the exploding Poo and decided, well today guess I will skip catchin up and just jump in! Hope all is well with you all. I have a doc appt today, it is for my 20 week appt. The appt I had last week was just for anatomy scans but today I Actually see doc. Also, today I am going to make my DH his birthday stuff, a big bday poster, wrap his camera and make him peanutbutter rice krispy treats. His bday is on sunday.


----------



## lisaf

caz - I think you're due to O any day now.. .I'm not sure why you got that positive before, but I didn't see a clear temp shift on your chart after that earlier positive. Today may be your pre-O dip?


----------



## SBB

Lol kc the poo talk was very quick then we moved on! 

Caz I agree with Lisa, maybe today... 

X x x


----------



## fluffyblue

babyloulou said:


> I am just jealous really!! I can't feel anything at all! I think those two feelings last week must have been growing pains or something because I've felt nothing since!! :shrug:!

im feeling like this, seems to be when I sit on sofa i get loads of low down flutters and little taps then stand up and norhing.

I also seem to get the odd bump at night when i lay on my side and the odd bump when driving but nothing else

Think its just our beginnings hun !! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> awww Caz hun I'm sorry!!!! when is AF due? BIG HUGS!!!!

verna only cd19 had a 32day cycle xxxxx


----------



## SBB

fluffyblue said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> I am just jealous really!! I can't feel anything at all! I think those two feelings last week must have been growing pains or something because I've felt nothing since!! :shrug:!
> 
> im feeling like this, seems to be when I sit on sofa i get loads of low down flutters and little taps then stand up and norhing.
> 
> I also seem to get the odd bump at night when i lay on my side and the odd bump when driving but nothing else
> 
> Think its just our beginnings hun !! :happydance:Click to expand...

I've only felt it while standing etc for the last couple of weeks, before that it was always when I was laying/sitting. I think that's partly because it's easier to feel then, but also cos when you're up and about moving it rocks baby to sleep.. so he just wakes up when you lay down... 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive just eaten nearly a whole share bag of doritos and Im still hungry, washed it down with orangina. Yummy!

Roll on DH getting off the PS3 then I can have my pizza for tea hehehe!

WHats everyone else up to?? x


----------



## babyloulou

Hey girls- I've got a break from the kiddies tonightas they both wanted to go and stay at my Mums - so I'm just relaxing! :dance: Watching the soaps. I think I might do some baby stuff looking on the internet too!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay nice one Lou! All I seem to do is cruise baby websites nowadays hehehe xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Ellen... I'm still at work another hour and 15 minutes to go.
Does anyone have any weekend plans?

I am taking the kiddos to the local bakery to get some YUMMY donuts Sunday then heading to Forest Park to let my 15 year old take pictures with her awesome camera.. :)
Also need to find a little somethen somethen to wear for dh's surprise party so prob just do a lil light shopping.


----------



## lisaf

I'm working out with my SIL (hope I don't get MS or do anything to give away the secret right now). Then DH wants to go to the zoo.. which I'm looking forward to since I won't have to be sad/jealous of all the kids/babies!!! 
Then I want to drag him into a baby store to look. I TRIED to go browse yesterday but I chickened out at the last second and drove past it! Can't believe I chickened out!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Well I hope the next hour goes speedy Verna so you can get on with your lovely weekend!

We're off over to a big family thing tomorrow. Its an afternoon into evening drink fest with Pauls family..........Bro, sis and their families, mum and dad and then auntie uncle and cousins are coming down from Newcastle. Normally I really look forward to it but sat ALL that time while everyone except the kids are roaring drunk is not my idea of fun! And its not nice been preggers pee's a lot staying at someone else house is it???


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I cant stand the parties where you have to be THE sober one!!! I would do anything to get out of them at the moment! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

So, I finally managed to buy something on Tagadas! They emailed me saying "we noticed you tried to purchase something earlier. We've had some problems but they are fixed now. And as a sorry we've given you a £5 voucher"!!! So it went from £58 to £14 to £9!!! Genius!!! 
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/9e30d544.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Yay!! I just saw your post on Facebook saying you'd managed to buy it! So it is a good website after all then! What a generous one too! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Thats incredible!!! And SO adorable!!


----------



## babyloulou

Does anyone know if the Mamas and Papas sale is in-store as well as online?? I want to go tomorrow with OH to show him the Hodge Podge range- but no point if the sale is only online! :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

can't you show it to him, then go home and buy it online if the sale isn't in-store?
Here in the US, you can often ask them to price-match if the online price is different...? :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

They have 30% sale in store at the Regent St store. Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Instore and online so I believe Lou!

Vanished just then due to my latop crashing and me having to do a HUGE reboot! Not best pleased hahaha!

Just watching Reading and Leeds on bbc - Oh takes me back to the fab time I had in 1999! So scary long ago now........................


----------



## Rudeollie

PS: Fab on the order Jess well done! x


----------



## babyloulou

Peach- Oh hopefully they will in our local shop too. I nipped into the retail park near us today and looked in the M&Ps factory shop and they didnt have the sale- but I guess it's all end of range and sale stuff anyway. Hopefully the normal big shop will. xx

Lisa- that's a good idea! I'll make a list of what we like and then order it from home later if I need to xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- I did the same thing the other day when someone was talking about going to V Festival!! I said "oh yes I used to go all the time- went the other year" Afterwards I realised it was 2003 that I last went!! :blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Glad its not just me then Lou! Ive told DH that we are off to Leeds next year NO EXCUSES cos we will (hopefully) live in the village along from it or maybe even in the village Bramham, If you live there and volunteer to organise clear up afters you get in for FREE! Wooohooo!

DH and I normally watch it at home but have a festival atmosphere, beers, trashy food and loud loud music! Hehehe xx


----------



## babyloulou

Can you get in for free and then run off before the clear up! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha I wish but I fear not! I know a few of the sound and security guys so even if I dont fancy clearing up I can prob get in for cheaps (or free via a sneaky van) Hahaha It'll be like reliving my youth! Hehehe

GOd Im so tired tonight, its not boding well for no kip tomorrow and lots of family wanting a piece ofme and baby! Any ideas of sickies I can fake????????????????? x


----------



## Rudeollie

Has anyone seen this on the news earlier??? Good lord! Amazing!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...lared-dead-doctors-revived-mothers-touch.html


----------



## babyloulou

How about dizziness and nausea?? I had a day of that last week- apparently quite common in the 2nd trimester. I kept feeling light headed and dizzy when I stood up and it made me feel sick (kind of like how the room spins when you're drunk)- that's a good one!!! :winkwink: 

OH and I are having a lie-in tomorrow morning, then breakfast in bed and then baby shopping and lunch out before we pick the kids up again! :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Wow what an amazing lovely story! :cry:


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> Can you get in for free and then run off before the clear up! :haha:

My thoughts exactly!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

It makes me so emotionally proud that one day soon we are going to be super mummies soon arent we? Imagine that power of love, god Im gushing I know but its just mind boggling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## lisaf

Oooh, and I always find back pain to be a good excuse... its not contagious, can recur, last as long as you want etc... impossible to disprove unless you get busted walking around carrying heavy stuff.


----------



## lisaf

OMG, that story is amazing... though I read those stories and think "what kind of idiot doctor declared the baby dead without checking properly" :dohh: I think its a great story to push the kangaroo care method though! So important to spread these things.
I will still think the doctors were idiots though :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

What a amazing story!! I am in tears and its so amazing the mom thought of the skin on skin contact.


----------



## Rudeollie

I think I will go with back pain and dzziness - a good combo there me thinks! Hahaha

I know skin to skin is something I feel really helped my pma when ttc.........I spent so much time in a little vest with my friends wee one!

My midwife reckons I'll be too "out of it"with my dogdy back so DH will have to do the skin to skin - cheeky bint! How dare she doubt what I can and cant do eh?!?!??! x


----------



## babyloulou

Why out of it? Are they drugging you up? :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

God knows Lou! Im telling her next time what I want to happen and not to happen so she can SUCK IT hahaha I want to try water and I want no semi naked daddio having first skin to skin contact! I mean what is bubs roots and gets a big hairy milk free hipple hehehe!


----------



## babyloulou

Yuck!! That's sure to put bubs off breastfeeding then!! It'll be formula all the way! Scarred for life! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

PMSL!!!!
One reason I'm hoping there is only one bub in here is so that I'm not automatically classified as 'high risk' and I can choose the birthing center they are about to open near me!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I wanted the birthing centre too but don't think I'll be allowed because of my arthritic-ish hip!! Think they'll make me go for a hospital birth!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehehe I know!

Right I am off, Im going to watch the last ep of family guy and sleep! Will try get on before we set off but Ive set my heart on straightening my hair in the morning and it takes AAAAAAAAAAGES now Im preggers hahaha!

Sweet dreams all xxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

You're a chatty lot tonight! We've been to a party up the road in someones garden and now we stink of bonfires! Was toasty warm though! 

That story was amazing Ollie and Lisa I agree how could they pronounce him dead, they surely can't have checked?! 

Off to sleep now night everyone x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Off to sleep too- night girls xxx


----------



## caRISSasBump

Hey, can i join this club!? :)

I am 6 weeks 2 days preg with bub no.1 on the 5th go of Clomid. Long story short been trying around 8 years spent 4 months on Clomid with no luck so moved onto IUI for 4 months again no luck so had a 6 month break to lose some weight (needed to lose 20kgs) lost 10% of my body weight & went back on Clomid while keeping on the break till we tried IVF or even ICSI next year.

Clomid 1 50mg over 5 days WORKED!! :) SURPRISE!! I was meant to be taking 2 50mg over 5 days but forgot each tablet was only 50mg not 100mg.

Hoping baby's holding onto me as much as i am holding onto him or her :)


----------



## lisaf

Congrats Carissa! So glad it worked for you right before the heavy duty stuff!! I'm 4w1d right now myself, 5th round of clomid


----------



## Smile4me

KC hunny I hope you and dh have a wonderful romantic birthday weekend!!!!!!


----------



## caRISSasBump

Thanks Lisa :)


----------



## kcw81

Thank you Vern, I hope he likes his pressie and has fun going out with me. He wanted me to ignore his bday this year but I just cannot do that! I don't want him to ignore mine! Birthdays are supposed to be fun with someone showering attention on you! Welcome to the group Carrissa!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rudeollie said:


> Has anyone seen this on the news earlier??? Good lord! Amazing!
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...lared-dead-doctors-revived-mothers-touch.html

How amazing!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :D 

Congrats Carissa how great clomid worked for you after 8 years!! :happydance: hope you want a boy cos that's all we grow in here :haha: 

KC have a lovely weekend I hope DH likes his present! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep congrats Carissa, 8 years hey? Wow! Well done xxx And yes as Suz says hope you want a boy! Hahaha Im team yellow but Im calling it HE already to prepare hehehe!

Well I had a terrible nights sleep so Im REALLY not in party mood, nor can I be arsed to do my hair so curly it shall be! Off to get ready and pack stuff up I need. Hope everyone has a nice day!!!

CAsey - Have a great DH's bday weekend! xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats Carissa! Welcome! :hi: :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw hope it's ok ollie, just go lie down if they start getting too pissed! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls!! 

Welcome Carissa!! And congrats on the bump. I was trying for over 5 years- it's such a relief when it finally happens :hugs:

Ellen- i thought you were throwing a sicky?? Hope it's not too bad for you honey xxx

Casey- have a lovely time darling :hugs: 

I'm not sure if I've told you all actually but I go away on tuesday until Saturday too. Don't know where OH has booked it as a surprise :dance:


----------



## SBB

Yeh you did day Lou but didn't realise it was so soon - how exciting! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, we are off shopping in a little while... I ordered the bed covers yesterday. Given bubs won't actually use them for quite a long time I'll see what they're like and probably send one set back... Got 25% off it all too :D ... 


https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/pears-duvet-cover.htm?ProductId=704023074&t=6

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/pears-pillowcase.htm?ProductId=704023073&t=6

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/organic-cotton-cot-bumper.htm?ProductId=702303068&t=6


https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/mushrooms-duvet-cover.htm?ProductId=704023071&t=6

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/mushrooms-pillowcase.htm?ProductId=704023070&t=6

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/organic-cotton-cot-bumper.htm?ProductId=702303069&t=6


I also got these wall stickers, my office/the nursery has silver wallpaper in so I'm going to use this silver wall sticker on the white cupboards that have bubs stuff in :D 

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/pack-of-5-giant-mirror-stickers.htm?ProductId=703183400&t=6

I also got this sticker, but again I'll see what it's actually like in real life! 

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/pack-o...and-a-fabric-bir.htm?ProductId=703183363&t=6#

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you hope your all enjoying the weekend afm still geting a +opk so just dont no whats going on and ff has put it back to cd14 xxxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies just to let you know I'm off to sunny Cornwall for 4 days and will have very little access to Internet... Knowing how chat happy you guys are there will probably be 100 page to catch up on wen I get back!! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

enjoy your self peach xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Have a lovely time Peach!! i'll be going away for 4 days just as you get back so I'll speak to you in a week or so! Take care :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies! Wow I slept in today! I had to get up at 6am for the dog because poor thing has the runs and he was barking cuz he went on the kitchen floor. After that mess I decided to go back to sleep and didn't get up till past 10! 

Lou where do you think you will be going?? How exciting! I love surprises!

Have fun on your four day trip PEach!

Suz love the stuff you bought, its really cute.

hello everyone else!!!


----------



## SBB

Peach have a lovely time!! 

Caz I think FF will change your ov again at some point... Your temps don't seem high enough. It could still be yesterday depending on tomorrows temp. Keep :sex: just incase! 

KC poor pup :( I love that he barked to tell you! Wish my cats would miaow when They've crapped on the floor!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Yikes on the dog getting sick. Mine threw up in bed with me last night... had to put him in his crate and have DH hawl the stained blanket away so I could sleep without puking.


----------



## SBB

I love the owl and whale print on these! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

owl and whale print on what? I didn't see a link?


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> owl and whale print on what? I didn't see a link?

God I'm _ALWAYS_ doing that!!! 

https://www.hunkydoryhome.co.uk/hunkycat/pictures-mirrors-c-33_24_109.html

x x x


----------



## kcw81

oh yah, definitely like those two!


----------



## babyloulou

There was nothing attached to that last post Suz?


----------



## babyloulou

Oh sorry Suz- for some reason the posts hadn't updated on my screen- I've seen the post now. I like those prints too. I really like the Lula Owl and Lula whale ones as well!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening beautiful clomid ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well. I try to keep up with you all but I miss so much you chatty ladies. LOL Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## kcw81

Hey reeds hows your saturday? It was kinda quiet on here today I Thought.


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! It is quiet on here the last few days. How is everyone? Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxx


----------



## SBB

Morning all! 

I'm off out all day :( don't want to go really but nevermind - OH has a gig then they're having a big jam afterwards that may go on til late... thankfully it's near my mums house so I'm jut going there instead! 

Hope everyone has a nice day :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Helloo quiet clomid girls! Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. I gave DH his Kodak zi8 pocket video cam this AM and he likes it. He is excited because we needed one and he didn't have to do any research to find it himself. I also gave him peanut butter rice krispy treats, my fave! I will prob eat them all. Whenever I make him any sweet treat I end up eating most of it! 

Well have a great sunday!


----------



## Smile4me

awww everyone is so quiet today... 
Oh Casey hun I'm glad dh loved his gift, thats awesome and you really did put a lot of thought into the gift and rice crispey treats... YUM! I think I'll make some with the girlies tonight... we are outside bbqing right now and I'm going to make my Rotel dip.. OH yum today is a eat whatever day and it is NICE!!

Lou hun I hope you have a good vacation, I think Jess is also going somewhere for a couple of days, I hope you have fun too hun!

The marathon resumes this evening WHOOP WHOOP!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oo good luck Smile!! Yay for the :sex:!! Let's get you back in the saddle! :sex:

Casey- glad OH liked the present! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Evening everyone!

Jess, might have missed you but hoping you have a fab time away! x

Lou - Hope you have a lovely time, plenty of chilling out!!! x

Suz - have fun at the gig should you go, if not have fun at your mums x 

Casey - Great that DH like his bday suprises x COuld eat some of those cake buns now tho hahaha

Verna- FX for the marathon and sooooooooo jealous that you are bbq'ing!

AFM - Back frm the family do, wasnt too bad tbh as DH got soppy drunk and everyone called it a night about 12.30! Bit of a sore throat from it now but Im drinking plenty and beany is jiggling away hahaha! BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG lie in tomorrow tho! x


----------



## lisaf

hey everyone! I think its very considerate how we aren't chatting up a storm so the girls on holiday won't have 10 pages to catch up on ;)

I'm exhausted... went for a nice walk/light workout with SIL, then came home and put in a new sprinkler/drip system. DH was there to help, but he wasn't strong enough to shove the hose into the connectors (pmsl!!!!)... now my hands hurt and I'm ready for a nap. 
Hopefully we'll actually manage to get the grass to grow in our front yard strip now.


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo forgot to say- we got our nursery furniture today!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooooooooooooooh what did you go for Lou! POST POST POST! Did you have fun shopping???

Awww lisa, hugs for your hands xxx You need to get hubby strengthend up for carrying bubs' stuff round the shop hehehe xxx


----------



## babyloulou

We got the Newhampton range from Mamas and Papas. It had 40% off in the Bank Holiday sale. This is it below. We bought all 5 pieces! The cotbed, the dresser with changer, the tall boy, the wardrobe and the blanket chest.

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-newhampton-cotjunior-bed/389897901/type-i/


----------



## lisaf

oooh!!! very nice!! Jealous that you got the whole set too! ;) hee hee!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou that is lovely! Really really nice xxx And FAB at 40% off!

Well Ive just had an email from my rellies in NZ, AAAAAAAAAAAAND my cousin is gettin married..........Next JAN! .....................In flippin Mexico! How rude! I cant go can i?!??! Hahaha Im gutted as DH and I were just saying we eally dont have any weddings to look forward to until the littles get wed and that'll be a while off.........I NEVER expected Andrew to get married to his hot cruise ship mexican mama hahaha!

Looks like DH and I will just have to renew our vows so we can get a big shin dig! x


----------



## babyloulou

Do it Ellen!! :thumbup: Have an exotic second wedding!! :lol: Well if OH ever decides to make an honest woman of me then you can come to my wedding! :flower:


----------



## babyloulou

P.S Thanks both of you for the comments on the furniture! :winkwink:

Lisa- have you got any more blood tests or docs appts coming up?? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehe you are on Lou! I will be the sobbing mess at the back as weddings really make me cry hahahaha!

Can I just say I am dreading going back to work after my week off! Im really in mat leave mode now and Im struggling hahaha Doesnt help Im going to the docs over my wrist next week - How will I resist shouting! Give me a sick note!" Hahaha x

Whens school back lou?


----------



## lisaf

I have my blood test coming up tomorrow. Then I'll be scheduling my first scan... still not sure when to do it... my doc said he'd want to do it a week after this next blood test. I don't know if its better to do it before 6weeks just to know how many there are and if there is no hb then I can tell myself its just early.... or if I should push it until I'm 6 weeks along to have a better chance of seeing the hb (but be scared if its still not visible). hmmmm, LMAO... don't quite know what to do or what the doc will let me do.

oooh, was your furniture 40% off?!? Thats AMAZING!


----------



## babyloulou

A week tomorrow :growlmad: I don't know how I am going to cope after 6 weeks off!! It's always bad going back after summer- but it's even worse this time! It's like I've already left for maternity leave!! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha glad its not just me then Lou!

Lisa, I would say hang on til 6 weeks then you have a better chance at seeing bubs HB and have some of the worry removed...........Hey maybe we'll have some more twinnies or even triple the fun xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I would leave your scan until after 6 weeks Lisa- before that you may not see much at all and that would be even more worrying! I have heard women who have had mega early scans say the sonographer could only see the sac. It's really hard for them to see much else before 6 or 7 weeks honey :hugs: Good luck for the blood test :hugs:

P.S: yes it was 40% off! :dance: Came to about £1,500 for the lot! (cheap for the UK :lol:)


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Love the furniture Lou! 

Lisa I'd try and wait til after 6 weeks... But see what the doc says :shrug: even before 6 weeks if you don't see a HB you're going to be worried about it until you do! 

Ok I've forgotten everything else :haha: I'm too tired! 

Night girls x x x


----------



## babyloulou

NIght Suz :kiss:


----------



## lisaf

Thanks guys! I've heard of the hb being seen before 6 weeks... if I did the scan exactly a week after this blood test, I'd only be 5w4d. If I push it to Thursday, I'll be exactly 6 weeks :haha: I'll tell myself that even if they dont' see something, that its probably still too early. I'm not sure I'm patient enough to wait until 7 weeks or even 6w4d.
FS may not want to wait if he's worried about an ectopic though... with those, the sooner you find out, the better.

I'm still hoping there is just one happy healthy bub in there! I will be panicking if its triplets and worrying if its twins, lol! I've been entering all kinds of sweepstakes online which I better win if its twins!! :haha: would be nice to complete our family or guarantee our kid won't be an only child and I'm sure family would help us out BIG time.


----------



## babyloulou

You'd be fine Lisa! It'd be exciting! 

As for the scan- my obgyn wouldn't let me have an early scan until 9 weeks xx


----------



## Rudeollie

I had mine at 6+1 and saw everything, that was on an internal and an external one. But I know I was very lucky to do so!

Night Suz honey xxx

Right Im off to bed too as Im feeling rubbish and dont think I can take another after 12 bed time! x


----------



## babyloulou

Night Ellen- sleep well :hugs: Hope your throat is better tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi ladies...I have not forgotten about you. I got sick the week before last...long story short, we ended up in the hospital last Sunday night, found out I had a ruptured appendix, had surgery and was in the hospital until yesterday. Baby is doing fine and I am recovering slowly. I missed everyone, but have read almost all pages but cannot possibly remember everything to post on. :hugs:


----------



## caRISSasBump

Thanks for the warm welcomes :)

I have my first scan next week when i will be 7wks 6days :) I really cant wait!! :)

I'd love a boy first but then if i do then i dont have much chance of going back for baby no.2 :) hubby's had enough! lets just hope baby Uno bring so much joy he'll want more :) hehehehe


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OH Tyson I hope you get to feeling better soon hun.


----------



## kcw81

Tyson so sorry to hear about your appendix!! how did that happen? are you feeling better now? was it painful? you poor thing! Well it will be nice to have you back around to chat with this week!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Tyson!! I'm so sorry! I thought you werejust busy! :blush: How terrible- how are you feeling now?? X


----------



## SBB

Tyson I wondered where you were but just thought you were busy too... How awful I hope you recover quickly :hugs: 

Carissa good luck with your scan next week I wonder if it'll be more twins?! 

Lisa my first scan was at 6+3 and we saw everything fine.. But for some people that's still a little early... 

Morning everyone else :D any plans for bank holiday Monday? We are walking to the next village with some friends to go for lunch. It's about an hours walk I'm hoping we can make it without me needing to wee!! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies well still geting a +opk and n on a hpt my temp this morning was 36.7 orally and vaginally they were 36.8 so dont no what to go with think i am going to start vaginally temping xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I temped vaginally Caz and it made my temps a lot more steady!


----------



## SBB

I'd go with the vaginal temp and start doing that every day caz... 

I wonder if you take that really low temp out or discard it FF might change your date to cd19? 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

il try now hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

sbb took it off and its put me as cd19 so i will be 3dpo whoopp do you think thats right xx


----------



## SBB

That looks more likely to me... Looks quite similar to last cycle... Hopefuly that's right, see what tomorrows temp is! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

will do hun ty xxx


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, I agree caz - looks more like CD19 but since this mornings temp had the open circle, one more day should confirm it.


----------



## kcw81

good morning ladies! how was the weekend? well DH really loved the video camera I gave him for this bday yesterday. he opened it and had it out and filiming our dog within 10 minutes of giving it to him! and he figured out how to watch it on our tv. its a really cool cam. he had a nice day too, we went to the state fair and went out to dinner and he got some bday nooky. hee hee. whats going on today?


----------



## Smile4me

awww how sweet Casey , that's awesome!!

Lou hun LOVE LOVE LOVE the furniture!!

TMI - OK ladies, I am on cd11 and have some long elastic cm ... checked the cervix and its kinda high and mushy and the cm is stretchy between fingers.. Sorry TMI and I hate having to do this, but does that mean its probably fertile time?

DH did say last night he is actually looking forward to it now, and that he doesnt feel like he's being pressured or that I am putting too much focus on the "marathon" this time, he said it feels much more natural and he was thankful that I eased up :) I didnt even realize until he gave me examples, I feel like a big TURD for making him feel the way I did last cycle, I didnt even know...:blush: but the good news is he thinks this time around we have a great connection and All is GREAT! He'll be so surprised Friday :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Smile- yes that sounds like fertile time to me!! Start the marathon now honey! :thumbup:

Casey- so glad you had a lovely day! And good on you for the nookie! :thumbup: Our sex life has completely dried up. :blush:

Caz- I agree with the others- it looks like CD19 or could even be CD20 at a push!!


----------



## kcw81

Vern it totally sounds like fertile window has begun. I would try to marathon it as long as you got the egg whites up to OV day. Sounds like you might OV in a few days!!! how exciting, and I am so glad your DH is relaxed and looking forward to it! thats funny you called yourself a turd!! you aren't!

Lou, by dried up sex life I bet you mean once a week ! which is all we can manage!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. Just dropping by...I stalk you guys all the time but I don't always have a lot to say but you guys keep me smiling. :)


----------



## babyloulou

We've done it once this week yes- but not at all last week!! See I'm slipping! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

we haven't dtd since I ovulated :blush: I'm totally paranoid to right now :(


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> we haven't dtd since I ovulated :blush: I'm totally paranoid to right now :(

:rofl: me neither - but mines a hell of a lot longer!! Poor OH... 

Yay smile defo sounds like fertile cm so get :sex: :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Smile - you may get the fertile CM for several days, but DEFINITELY get on it!! :)


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Ladies, I am def dtd but I'm doing the EMS plan so every other night until I get a +OPK which I started testing yesterday... so the next couple of days should be right on target :)
UGH work is SOOO busy, no time to think much less get Obsessive over POAS :) yay!!
I've just decided to take it easy this month and whatever happens is meant to be. I think that because I was actually able to get pregnant, it has eased my mind so much!
:hugs: to you all!! 

:spermy: mommas waiting ;)


----------



## kcw81

verna I think the EMS plan is a good idea to make sure you have coverage over all the possible days, but if your DH has normal sperm count and you are both in the mood, you might as well go everynight till ovulation!! thats 100% coverage!


----------



## kcw81

Hey I just went back and read some yesterday's posts! I didn't know there was more on there. 

Lou, I love the furniture. I like the color of wood ALOT. I am sorry you have to go back to work soon! How dreadful!!

Ellen, why can't you go to the wedding then? In mexico? Too far away and too expensive? You could bring your baby right?

Shoot what else was there? Lisa were you going to try for a scan soon? I was going to advise you to wait as long as you can so its not too early!


----------



## lisaf

I'm not sure I can stand to wait past 6 weeks... I need to know how many there are, lol! Also, if I'm lucky and get to see the hb, then we can tell our parents on 'grandparents day'


----------



## kcw81

True you might get lucky and see the hb! I wouldn't want you to fret really bad though if you can't hear it since it is early.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I'm going to prepare myself for seeing nothing and have a little chant prepared 'its just too early, its just too early' or something to keep myself from getting too upset, lol.
I just feel so lucky lately though... I was winning big at the casinos a few days before I ovulated this cycle etc... just lucky in general right now so I'm staying positive about this pregnancy.


----------



## Rudeollie

Evening girls. Im still feeling crapola so only a brief visit xxx

Casey - Mexico in Jan is a def no no as Bubs could be a matter of weeks old. I jst couldnt imagine doing long haul AND trying to look amazing for a family do hahaha Great you got some loving, we've not had any for a little while but only cos bubs is sat on the exit and doesnt seem too keen on gettin prodded and poked hahaha

Verna - WOO HOOO! Way to go on the fertile CM! Go get some!

Reeds - How you doing honey?? xx Glad we can always raise a smile xxx

Lou - You got your packing done? Know whee you are off yet??


----------



## kcw81

Oh yeah Ellen I see your point. There is no way I could handle going that far with such a newborn but some women are more adventurous than me, and you seem like one of them! Sorry bubs is sitting on your exit!! haha. thats a bit inconvenient!


----------



## lisaf

just got my numbers back from today... 1055!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha thanks casey. Im quite adventerous but I couldnt handle that no way! Hahaha

Lisa - Great results hun xxx What dpo are you now?? Thats about the same as me at 20dpo.


----------



## babyloulou

Excellent Lisa!! :thumbup: :dance:

Ellen- I am going to pack tomorrow. The kids have gone home this evening- just relaxing/recovering for now! I'll spend tomorrow getting ready. We leave Weds lunch time. Still don't know where we're going :dance:


----------



## kcw81

That is so fun Lou! What kind of clothes are you supposed to pack??

Glad to hear you have good numbers Lisa!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh how fab! Im so jealous, I might pretend Im going away on weds too and then lie in bed on my days off on thurs and fri hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Ellen- do it! :rofl:

Casey- well OH says we are not going far and the climate is the same as here (so cold and rain in other words!). We are going on a plane but not far at all OH says- so I'm thinking either Ireland, one of the Channel Islands, Scotland??? Something like that?


----------



## kcw81

yay! What a sly dog your OH is. does he do surprises like this a lot?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes- quite a lot. He's done Rome, Barcelona, Jersey and London as surprises before. He just does it randomly! :flower:


----------



## kcw81

aww lucky you lou! does he ever do anything that bothers you? he seems like such a prince!


----------



## lisaf

Rudeollie said:


> Hahaha thanks casey. Im quite adventerous but I couldnt handle that no way! Hahaha
> 
> Lisa - Great results hun xxx What dpo are you now?? Thats about the same as me at 20dpo.

Lol, 18dpo. Thank goodness for you Ellen! I was working myself into a panic over my high number again... going from 35 to 1055 in 7 days is pretty darned fast.. but you having a singleton is reassuring me! :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

kcw81 said:


> aww lucky you lou! does he ever do anything that bothers you? he seems like such a prince!

Yes - he is shockingly lazy at D.I.Y!! He ripped our bathroom out 3 years ago- and we still have a building site in there!! No tiles or anything!! :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## lisaf

ooh, my DH isn't handy at all, but if he were, he'd be the same way!!!
He's good with computers but my MIL gave him her computer which had died and asked him to recover some pictures from the hard drive for her.

2 years later and he hasn't touched it!!!!


----------



## kcw81

that can be so frustrating when things are left undone!! Luckily my DH is a finish the job NOW type of guy but he isn't necessarily a whiz at DIY or computers. I think I am better at computer stuff than him.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I know Lisa I was the same with mine but then a friend pointed me in the direction of a site that assured me the numbers were ok! Hahaha STILL doesnt rule out 2 tho hehe

Lou - What a dream partner you have! Such a love xxx

My hubby is a DIT monster! He cannot get enough of it! He is very good at it tho, odd for an IT geek hahaha


----------



## caz & bob

aw well my oh is brill any think i ask him to do he will do it hes a very handy man in all trades love him all the world xxxx


----------



## kcw81

must be nice having a real handy man around the place!


----------



## lisaf

With the sprinklers DH and I set up this weekend.. I did 90% of the work... shoving the hoses into connectors, cutting, hooking up sprayers and drippers... what did he do? He used the pins I got and tacked the hose down to the ground :dohh:

Oh and I found a super helpful site that has me doubling ever 34 hours. The slowest they show for twins at 4-5 weeks is 28 hours so I think I'm safe!!! :D (of course this was a sample of 6 women but I still think its valid and 34 hours is not THAT far from 48!)


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh how lovely Caz xxx Got me quite emotional that did hehehe xxx

Right icecream for my poorly throat and then beddie byes me thinks! x


----------



## babyloulou

Girls!!!!!! I've felt the baby kick :dance: Finally!! Not flutters either- baby seems to have decided to miss those out completely and go straight for kicks! It feels like someone is poking me from the inside of my belly!! It's happened about 5 or 6 times now in the last couple of hours! :dance:


----------



## Rudeollie

YAY Lou!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## lisaf

YAY!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy:


----------



## kcw81

Congrats Lou! I saw the news first on FB! So crazy!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I saw your comment on Facebook. Thanks honey :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

lisaf said:


> Oh and I found a super helpful site that has me doubling ever 34 hours. The slowest they show for twins at 4-5 weeks is 28 hours so I think I'm safe!!! :D (of course this was a sample of 6 women but I still think its valid and 34 hours is not THAT far from 48!)

Just checked Sandi's HCG numbers and she was doubling every 39 hours... not out of the woods yet! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Your numbers are very similar to what mine were Lisa too. My doc said the HCG levels were not a reliable way of figuring it out as some women have low levels and some super high (which means these women have high HCG levels without it being multiples) - he said the ONLY way to tell is by the scan! And remember multiples are still rare :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks :hugs: Everyone is giving me a super hard time again, so its so great to get that reassurance!!!
I will just focus on one healthy happy baby in there until I am told otherwise by a doctor!


----------



## SBB

Awesome Lou!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: mine went straight into kicks as well - none of that fluttering!! 

Lisa numbers sound great :D I think there's just one in there... :shrug: 

My OH is ok at diy under supervision!! Diy is my job really, I quite like doing it :D 

I cried today :( I don't cry a great deal I think I'm just so tired all the time :( I wanted to read my baby book but I was trying and it just wouldn't sink in so it was pointless... Then I was hungry and OH didn't pick up on my hunger signals and make me food while I was lying on the sofa... So I got really hungry and then cried!! Silly of course... 
I just hurt all over, my boobs are sooo painful, they feel bruised.. My bump hurts, my back hurts, my foof hurts, my legs hurt and I feel sick and tired ALL the time... I thought I was meant to be feeling great by now?! Sorry for the massive rant I'm just frustrated with feeling like shit and whinging at OH all the time... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

:hugs: thanks, you girls are the only ones who aren't teasing me about there being more than one in there!

SBB - nobody said carrying baby Jesus was easy for Mary... I'm betting if you have a rougher pregnancy, the baby is easier and doesn't cry as much... you're doing the crying now so it won't have to!
And shame on DH for not picking up on your hunger signals!! :rofl: Can you laugh about it afterwards at least?

Have you tried swimming to relieve some of the pressure on your back etc? Or one of those belly support bands?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes the belly support bands are supposed to work wonders for the aching back/bump xx


----------



## SBB

Thanks I'll check out the bump support band... Yeh I laughed after cos I knew I was crying for a stupid reason!! 

Lol I'm sure Mary didn't get it easy :haha: and Jesus is going to be a dream baby to make up for it!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, I bet carrying a savior makes it extra hard! ;)

I was crying this weekend because DH didn't want to go to the baby store... of course I started laughing as soon as I was crying.

Oh yeah... so DH scared the beejezus out of me last night. I went to bed before him and woke up to him standing over me, staring. I guess he was doing that sweet 'aw look at my beautiful pregnant wife sleeping' thing.. but it scared me really bad to wake up to that! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol that would scare me too if OH did that!! 

My friend once had her boyfriend let himself into her house, take all his clothes off ready for a bit of action and go upstairs to where she was sleeping... But he hadn't told her he was coming over!! She screamed the house down when she woke up to a naked man by her bed! :rofl: 

Aw I'd cry too if I wanted to go to the baby store and OH didn't!! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ollie to be honest I feel like crap. I am better today but I have slept most of the day so I haven't given myself a chance to be sick. I just tried to eat a bowl of cereal I have been craving all day and it tasted like mush so needless to say I am back on the food hunt. Tj has been great and bringing me stuff home like sprite and crackers but the past 2 nights I have honestly been in tears cause my stomach has been so upset...silly I know. 

Lou YAY for the baby kick! I am really excited to get to that point...I am really wondering what 2 will feel like. 

Sbb sorry you have been feeling yucky...and everything hurts. HUGS

Lisa remember we are all different and our levels go up differently but I would have to have a twin buddy. ;)

How is Kel I haven't seen her post in a few days.....


----------



## lisaf

lol reeds, you're right, if it is twins, at least I'd have a buddy in you. 

SBB - yeah, he had promised me he'd go to the store with me, then said he wanted to go home and finish his lunch after his long day with his MIL in the ER... I mean, how DARE he, lol!! And of course he agreed to go, but his attitude wasn't right so I was still crying. It was Saturday at 5:15pm, I was pretty sure the store wasn't open on Sunday and would close soon. We had 10 minutes in the store before they closed and they were closed Sunday so I would have missed out if I didn't drag him there.


----------



## lisaf

OH does the cutest thing when I cry... he takes his finger and pushes the tear back to the corner of my eye and says 'put it back, I'm sorry'.


----------



## kcw81

Awww that is cute lisa! MEn are suckers for crying ladies!! It is weird, I haven't cried for the longest time, I can't remember when I last did. I have been awfully pissed off several times though!


----------



## lisaf

yeah, he's such a sweetie... I ALWAYS get my way if I cry... though I definitely make sure not to abuse that power, lol!

His other way of cheering me up, is to let me inflate and deflate his belly... I 'pop' it with my finger, then blow on his belly button to inflate it... It NEVER fails to make me laugh... though he'd kill me for sharing that!!! :blush:


----------



## kcw81

haha. you guys are funny and cute.


----------



## babyloulou

I wonder if Kel is in labour and just hasn't told us!! Where are you Kel? :shrug: :hugs:

Lisa- aww that tear thing is cute!! My OH doesn't know what to do when I cry. He just goes silent and sort of pretends I'm not crying! :lol:


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks so much girlies...every day it gets a little better. I'm just glad that little man is doing well. I have my glucose tolerance test scheduled for tomorrow and will also see the doctor.

Lou, congrats on feeling the baby kick!

Great results lisaf!


----------



## lisaf

UGH I hate drinking that stupid juice! Is this your first GTT?


----------



## SBB

Awo Lisa that's v cute!! My OH just says 'i don't know what to do when you cry' and eventually gives me a cuddle!! Useless... 

Pram arrives today :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls!

Suz - I feel for you honey, I am exactly the same the past few weeks. To the point Im off to the docs as I just feel so rubbish a friends advised me telling the doc to get him to say BED REST! I just cannot face been sat here at work all day. Ive only been in an hour and feel terrible! Teamed with my lack of sleep and stoopid painful wrist I feel rubbish and cant understand these girls who feel fab at our stage! If I could work from home I would be ok, as I need sleep after lunch or Im a total wreck! 

YAY on the pram coming - Piccie of you posing with it please!!!! x

Reeds - Hugs for not feeling great but lovely TJ is taking good care of you xxx

Hey Lou xxx What you got planned today??


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls- had a nice lie-in this morning- first morning without the kids!! :lol: 

Going to have the spend the rest of the day packing my clothes for my trip. I'll try and update from my phone while I'm there to let you know where we ended up! 

Ellen- sorry you are feeling so rubbish honey- you do sound like you need some bed rest. You have had a few illnesses lately and probably just need a good rest to recover from them! xx

Tyson- glad you are starting to get better. Good luck for your GTT xx

Suz- so exciting about the pram! :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh wow girls! I have AWFUL pains in my stomach!! All up the right hand side- it's a shooting pain that is happening every about 10 seconds! Is this round ligament pains?? Ouch!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Could well be Lou! Give your midwife a call tho if it gets too much for you to take!

Well doc has ideas Im anaemic so bed rest. blood tests and plenty of iron rich foods til then. He's confirmed its carpal tunnel in my wrist too so as from tomorrow Ive to wear an highly attractive splint in my wrist! Great (!) Feel so rubbish!!!!

Will try get back on later but off back to wallow in bed and self pity! xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Yep, my first GTT and I'm drinking OJ...I forgot about that. But it's not until this afternoon so hopefully, I'll have metabolized any sugar by then.


----------



## kcw81

Hi Tyson, glad you are doing a little better!

Lou I don't know what those pains are! Did they stop? I hope they leave you alone for your trip!

Ellen sorry you are feeling so rubbish. My doc says I am slightly anemic too but I don't feel rubbish like you so I am not sure if thats what makes you feel so awful!! do you think it is?

Suz let us know when you get your pram!

Lisa, when did you do a GT before? 

Well girls I am tired as a dog my poor pup keeps waking me up in the middle of the night because he has the runs and then I have a hard time sleeping after that. last night he woke up at 430am and 7am and barked for me, and the night before it was 230am, 430am and 730am! I just want to sleep the whole night through while I can! I am going to take him to the vet if this poo problem persists.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Casey - poor you and poor pup! Think the vets is a good idea!

Yep anemia can make you feel really rubbish, it also buggers up your immune systems hence my having ANOTHER cough and cold! DH is on the case tho, he's doing chicken spinach pasta for tea and have bought every orange in the shop for me to boost up my vit c...............Really sucks Ive developed this as my diet is really good. I take a great multi vit and eat well, plenty of greens fruit etc etc.


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- poor puppy dog! :cry: AFM yes they've worn off a bit now. I'm not too worried about them because they definitely felt like they were muscular pains rather than anything else. My bump seems to have really popped out in the last couple of days too so I should imagine it's everything stretching and growing!?


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, Ladies. I've been gone for quite some time, but hoping to join you again soon. I feel a lot more comfortable posting here than anywhere else, so I hope you all forgive me! I hope all is well with each of you. We've been super busy with closing on a house (YAY) and getting contractors in and out of the house for renovation bids. We are hoping to renovate and move in by Christmas. 

Anyway DH got a promotion and our insurance is changing; which will leave a lapse of no insurance in October. I want to be pregnant before then, so I can have my current insurance pick up the pregnancy. So, really I have to be pregnant this month (today is CD27, but I'm too scared to test!) or next month. I have 2 prescriptions of 50mg clomid left. Should I self medicate and take 100mg next month? What do you all think? Stupid idea?


----------



## Onelildream

Loulou-congrats on team blue! Boys are so fun! My son is the happiest little gigglebug I've ever known. He climbs and runs and plays a lot harder than my daughter, but also cries less, is a little tougher and is a riot to watch be a daredevil!


----------



## kcw81

hello one lil! are you sure that is how your insurance works ? our insurance it is okay if you are already preggo before you sign onto it. 

Lou, thats great your bump popped! Mine is more out too now but still not huge. I am sure its the stretching pains. Do you get the itchies too around your belly?

Ellen sounds like DH is on the ball with the spinach dish for you! are you still taking that thick iron drink? 

I know its so weird about my pup and his five days of diarrhea in the middle of the night. but he acts as healthy and happy and energized as ever so it hopefully is nothing big.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

poor pup with the runs! :(

Suz - can't wait to see pics of the pram!!!
One lil - I'm almost positive that insurance, especially through a workplace cannot consider pregnancy a pre-existing condition. I think its one of those discriminatory things since insurance for workplaces can't rule out pre-existing conditions anyway.
As for the dose :shrug: I guess its your call?
Congrats on the house! Super jealous here! :D Need to win the lottery to afford a house here!

Ellen - ooh, anemia can totally wipe you out. I had a (non-pregnant) friend who got really bad anemia... she was so exhausted and weak she couldn't even open her own car door! Hopefully the doctor sorts you out. Those wrist braces are ugly, and get all gross and sweaty, but they really do help!!!

I did a GTT to see if I could blame my weight on insulin resistance :haha: Figured I could then get on metformin and drop some weight easier :rofl: Not that metformin is fun to take though. I did it also as part of my PCOS screening. This was just a few months ago. I remember reading on that nasty bottle that pregnant women got to drink less than the whole thing and I was super jealous. 
My results were fine by the way.. my 1hr test was in the normal range but MAY be an indicator of a potential for diabetes later in life.

Hi to everyone else :D


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! I am here and have not gone into labor....yet. LOL Not for lack of trying I might add. I have just been so busy and have tried to keep up but not really any time for posting. I had my baby shower on Saturday and it was really nice. We got lots of great things. On Sunday, I started nesting like crazy! The nursery is completely done and all of his things are put away. Then over the last two days I have been cleaning and organizing the whole entire house. Just call me Tweety cause I am nesting my hiney off!!! Plus I am really having to stay on top of my paperwork for my job just in case I do go in labor. Last night I was having contractions about 15 minutes apart but they just stopped suddenly. DH and I have tried dtd, spicy cajun food, bouncing on my birthing ball and nothing has worked.....hehehe. That's okay though, I figure four weeks left at most is not long at all but we are just so excited for him to get here. 
I hope everyone is well and I am sorry for the nonpersonals. I just wanted to let you all know that I didn't go into labor without you all.


----------



## lisaf

Lol, thanks for the update!!!


----------



## kcw81

Hi Kel! Glad you are nesting and getting shiz done before baby gets here! Hope you are feeling well!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww so glad you are well Kel!! Keep us informed won't you honey! I hope Cade puts in his appearance soon :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

kel i will be looking forward to the pics hun xxxxx


----------



## kcw81

Lou are you all packed now? All set to go? I hope it doesn't rain too much wherever you guys are. Have you felt any more movement? I am a little weirded out that I haven't even felt flutters yet...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kel nesting!! YAY!! I always had my kiddos within a week of nesting...Good luck. Hopefully Cade will show soon.


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, I'm so glad you ladies told me about insurance not being able to kick me off if I'm pregnant. That makes me feel so much less stress. I guess we will just play things by ear, then and see where they go...
Congrats Reeds on your BFP and your twins!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi onelil- nice to see you on here- hope you are ok :hugs:

Casey- no I am not packed yet!!!! I always leave everything til the last minute! :rofl: I will pack in the morning! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Casey- just realised I didn't answer the other question you asked- no I haven't felt anything today at all!! It's annoying because it's making me think it might not have been the baby yesterday at all!! I think it was though! :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

oh that is annoying! I wonder if it was!! yeah leaving things till the last minute sort of stresses me out but so far I have beena big procrastinator about buying baby stuff!


----------



## babyloulou

Ah buying baby stuff is the only time I have been organised and proactive! It's the only kind if shopping I've ever enjoyed! :lol:

I hope it was the baby! Come on baby kick again! OH has even been singing a rhyme to the baby about wanting him to kick before he went to sleep :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Will catch up properly tomorrow... 

KC and Lou, to try and feel baby I would recommend the following!! :D Not all at once :haha: 

1. Have a cold drink with ice in then lay on your back on the bed or sofa really still and see if you feel anything 
2. Lay still in the bath 
3. Put some headphones on the bump, not too loud, with some rocky music on and concentrate to see if you feel anything 
4. Get OH to talk to bump, right up close to it, the vibrations of a mans deep voice seem to work

Ok those are my top tips!! They work for me but obviously they might not for everyone.... 

Lou have a fab time, hope you're going somewhere lovely and the sunshine stays for you :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I've had a bath tonight, drinking cold mineral water at the moment and OH was singing and talking to the bump before he went to sleep! so baby should be having a party after those three all together!! :lol:

Since I've laid down in bed my pains in my right side have come back! I think it must be round ligament pains- I've just read on the nhs site that they can cause regular twinges in the nerves in the side- particulary the rigt hand side- so thinking it must be that! They hurt like a bitch!! :growlmad:

How are you Suz? You feeling better? X


----------



## SBB

Those round ligament pains really hurt! I went to the shops today twice at my mums and both times had pains in my right side :dohh: not great huh!! 

The baby keeps kicking me in the foof and it is WEIRD!! not good!! 

Lol Lou the baby should be having a party in there I hope you feel him again! 

I'm feeling a bit better today thank you, just frustrating how tired I'm getting :( but nevermind, in a few months it'll all just be a distant memory! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Mine feel like a spasm that shoots down my right side and into my back about every 10 seconds! Is that what yours are like?


----------



## SBB

Hmmm maybe, today it felt like a stitch in my right ovary, but normally it's a really sharp pain in one or both sides, where I'd say the ovaries are. It's so sharp I double over, then it lasts a few seconds and fades away... 

But it's not regular like yours, just random :shrug: usually when i sneeze, laugh, sit up/stand up... Although sometimes it just does it for no reason!! 

Weird it's every few seconds... I did have something like that a while ago but it went again... Maybe see if it's just when you lay on your side? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

one of my friends just had her baby... yesterday she was 1cm dilated (had been for over a week), 2 hours ago they headed to the hospital, and I just got a picture of the newborn baby...
CRAZY


----------



## babyloulou

It seems more noticeable when I lie on my back- I did wonder if I was trapping a nerve!?I can't really lie on the side because of my bad hip- it aches if I lie on either of my sides. I have still been sleeping on my front every night- bump is starting to get in the way though! :lol:


----------



## SBB

I am finding it uncomfortable on my back now, like somethings trapped.. 

I wonder if a pregnancy pillow might help? Do you have one? I lie on mine so I'm sort of leaning to go on my front, but it stops the bump getting squished... It might take the pressure off your hip I don't know... 

Lisa that's so quick for your friend!! Let's hope it's that speedy for all of us! 

Right need to go to sleep... Jesus is doing some seriously weird wriggling though so may keep me awake! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

they should make a pregnancy pillow for stomach sleepers... though I guess it would basically be a mattress with a big hole in the middle? :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

:lol: I like that idea Lisa!! I'd buy one of those! :haha:

Suz- no I haven't got one- might have to be my next purchase I think! 

I'm off to sleep too- night girls xxx


----------



## kcw81

night lou and suz! lou hope your pains go away and suz hope you get some pep in your step soon!

I guess I will try to lie still and see about concentrating on the feeling. 

Lisa thats crazy about your friend!


----------



## lisaf

I'm sleeping on my stomach and back for as long as I can, lol!! I hear some girls start training themselves to side-sleep early... I'm enjoying my stomach sleeping for now, it'll sort itself out later, lol!


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> Lisa thats crazy about your friend!

I know, I'm super jealous because I know it won't be anywhere near that fast for me! :haha: Its just not fair, she got off the pill after 15 years, got pregnant within like 2 months, had a super easy pregnancy and was only uncomfortable in the past week with some nerve pain... and then a 2 hour labor?!?! no fair!
I know I'll be pushing for at least 2 hours, lol!


----------



## camishantel

I have already started sleeping on my left side as it is just more comfortable.... when is your due date lisa


----------



## lisaf

FF has me at May 5th


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> kcw81 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa thats crazy about your friend!
> 
> I know, I'm super jealous because I know it won't be anywhere near that fast for me! :haha: Its just not fair, she got off the pill after 15 years, got pregnant within like 2 months, had a super easy pregnancy and was only uncomfortable in the past week with some nerve pain... and then a 2 hour labor?!?! no fair!
> I know I'll be pushing for at least 2 hours, lol!Click to expand...

Well like you said I'm suffering so baby Jesus will be a perfect child, she got it too easy so her baby will cry a lot and do naughty things!! :D 

My friend was the same, pill 10 years, pregnant within 2 months, although she did have a bad pregnancy and was very sick... But had the baby within 2 hours!! Although she was too far gone to get any pain relief so it really hurt!! 

I had a dream about getting attacked by sharks... And also about a house we're going to see at the weekend. I dreamed it had a pub in the garden?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's you missing alcohol Suz! :rofl:

Well girls- we are leaving at 2pm and I haven't even started packing yet! Will one of you come and do it for me???


----------



## SBB

Yeh must be!!! 

Hmmm I can't be bothered to put my own washing on or make breakfast, so coming to do your packing is fairly unlikely!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I haven't had breakfast yet either!! I have gone so super lazy since becoming pregnant! I literally do nothing! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Me too! By the time I've had breakfast at 11 I'm ready for a lunchtime nap :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I know! I love it! I'm gonna feel like I've been hit by a ten-ton truck when I have to go back to work next week!! :growlmad: 

I've just drank water with loads of ice in to try and feel baby- now lying very still...... And nothing!


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou have a fab time away! Try not to miss us all too much xxx:winkwink:

SUz, glad you are feeling better. Whats this other house like?? Apart from a pub in the garden :haha:!

Well Ive just got back from 7 bottles of blood been taken and fitted for my splint so feel and look like poo! :cry:Off back to bed in a mo to test whether this splint helps me sleep cos at the mo Im getting none! :nope:

Onelil - Good to see you honey xxx Hope you are bfp soon xxx

Hi everyone else xxx :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Ellen- is your wrist that painful!?! :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep but the splint is to OPEN the carpal tunnel so the increased blood can flow through...............It hurts mainly during the night and for the first few hours but wearing this all day everyday should prevent an op after bubs is here. FX!

SO still no hints as to where you are off??? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Nope- no idea! OH fetched Euros yesterday though so definitely not Scotland! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh how exciting! Well make sure you have a lovely time and I will be pretending Ive been whisked away by a truly romantic hubby...............And not full of coughs and colds in bed hehehe!


----------



## babyloulou

Will do! :winkwink: You all make sure you keep up the chatting on here! I'll try and check in if I can xx


----------



## babyloulou

Bored while I'm waiting for OH- here's my 19 week bump I took the other night... 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/a611914f.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/beea774b.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all loulou love in the pic hun your bump is comeing on now enjoy your holidays hun afm well my son goes back school in the morning and he goes on holiday on the 6 and come back on the 18 whoooppp party on for me and the oh xxxxx


----------



## SBB

Wow Lou in the first it looks quite small but from further away it's quite impressive!! Bigger than mine I think :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm going to Paris girls!!! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Yay!!! That was so my guess by the way! I didn't actually say it but I thought it :haha: 

Have an amazing time you lucky girl! 

X xx


----------



## lisaf

Yay!! Have fun! (I get so jealous of your girl's vacation destinations... going to Paris would be a HUGE deal for me, lol... long flight though and much more expensive just to get there from here) I'll just live vicariously through you guys!


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Suz! :hugs:

It'd probably still be cheaper for you Lisa knowing UK prices! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Fantastc bump and a fantastic place to take him! Enjoy every second Lou, Paris is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Watch bump in the part of the louve where Mona Lisa is tho - Get s CRAZY with japanese tourists in there!!! if you go that is!) Oh and dont "count the bridges" to places thinking its not that far! It bloody well is so boat it or bus it! xxx So jealous, I could live in Paris - its just my liefstyle hahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I'll try and remember all that Ellen!! I've never been to Paris! :dance:

Just waiting to board now... 

Take care of yourselves and your bumps while I'm gone girls xxx :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Have fun Lou!!! :hugs: hope bump enjoys himself! Get pics of him everywhere :haha: 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> Thanks Suz! :hugs:
> 
> It'd probably still be cheaper for you Lisa knowing UK prices! :rofl:

Unfortunately, the exchange rate right now makes UK prices even MORE expensive for me. It takes 1.3 US dollars to make up 1 Euro... :( Though just in the past year or so it has gone down a bit.


----------



## TySonNMe

Cute bump Lou!! I love it!


----------



## kcw81

Lou that is so great! PAris is so lovely! Is this your first time? I hope you get to eat lots of tasty french food but watch out for unpasteurized cheeses!! Your bump is so lovely, have a great time!

Ellen I am so sorry about your wrist, it sounds so painful! That would drive me batty!

Hello girls hows it going? I just got up, had a bit of a sleep in today. The dog woke me up again last night at 230am to go outside for the runs but I think its getting better because then he woke me up an hour later and I went down there and took him outside and he didn't have to go, he just wanted to trick me into coming down and playing with him. I was having none of that! I was so pissed! Sneaky little bugger. I hope this was the last night of nighttime potty runs, its hard to get good sleep that way!


----------



## Smile4me

awwwww Lou that is awesome!!!!OMG I'm so happy for you!!!!
I love your pic hunny, your hair is sooo pretty! I wish I could go short but I just don't feel right with short hair....

Oh you have to take tons of pics hun!

AFM cd13 I was WAY too tired to dtd last night so dh says Good Morning in a very romantic way but the problem is, I had to work so probably didn't get to keep the soldiers where they needed to be as I had to take a shower...hehe but there is always tomorrow night. Its so strange this cycle, he is the one reminding me, and I love it! 

Onelil emailed me today her test was negative :( BOO!!


----------



## kcw81

Hey Verna, I am so glad you are relaxed about ttc this time! it is kinda weird but great. Maybe some soldiers swam their way up there against gravity!! The strong will survive. We conceived last time with me playing soccer right after we DTD on a lot of nights. I was amazed, I thought there was no way sperm could make it up if I Was running around. You still got negative opks?

boo about onelil!


----------



## Smile4me

I checked this morning hun and it was negative but I looked at the month I concieved and my +OPK was on cd14 & 15 so I'm thinking tomorrow night might be the one... 
Oh and thanks btw for helping me gain weight, ha! I made peanut butter rice Krispies for dh and dd's after you put that bug in my ear... :)


----------



## kcw81

haha! your welcome! I already have eaten most of his rice krispy treats. they are so good dude, I Can't even help it. I need to figure out a way to make them lower in fat and sugar, I know you can reduce the amount of butter but you need the marshmallows to make it stick!


----------



## SBB

Verna don't worry about not keeping the sperm where they should be - plenty of women have got pregnant having a standing up shag up an alley way :haha: so I'm sure it won't affect it that much!! 

I used softcups and found them great as you keep the spermies in place and there's no mess! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou love the bump!! ANd have a great time in Paris!! You lucky lady!!


----------



## keepsmiling

I no I dnt belong here yt but got a quick questin, sum1 sed tht there white clomid taabs were no good, well mine r white just wonderin wot ur thoughts r ,, thanks xx


----------



## lisaf

umm, mine were always white.


----------



## babyloulou

Just popping on girls to let you know.... I GOT ENGAGED tonight!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

LOU!!!! WHAT???? Oh my GOD are you serious?? That is so fantastic!! Did you know he was planning that? How did he ask? Did you say yes?? haha.
Congrats!
:wedding:
:yipee:


----------



## lisaf

Wow babyloulou!!! Congrats!!! You guys sound so good together!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou that is AWESOME!! oh lovely news.


----------



## lisaf

Just got back from visiting my friends at the hospital with their new baby. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Did make me a little nervous though that I'm going to have one of those in 9 months... kind of scary!!!
So adorable though.. soft baby skin etc... my friends are making it look soo easy though, lol!!!

She did promise me if I was having triplets, she'd jump in and help out any way she cant :rofl: very sweet of her.
Hard to hear her reassurances about how 'doable' the natural childbirth was... of course its doable when you go so darned fast!!! :rofl:

(PS, can I get added to the roll-call on the front page? :) )


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Just popping on girls to let you know.... I GOT ENGAGED tonight!! :happydance: :happydance:

OH MY GOD LOU!!!! congrats that is so wonderful!! :happydance:

We need more details when you get back! What a wonderful OH you have! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

keepsmiling said:


> I no I dnt belong here yt but got a quick questin, sum1 sed tht there white clomid taabs were no good, well mine r white just wonderin wot ur thoughts r ,, thanks xx

I'm pretty sure mine were White. As long as you got them from a doctor I can't see how there are good or bad ones!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OH LOU!!!!!!!!!!!! I said to DH I thought this would happen! How FAB!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats honey pie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kesemiling - My tablets were white and everyone else I knows were so whoever said they dont work is telling fibs me thinks! They worked for me and 5 others I know from another site! (when I say worked I mean either made them ov or get a bfp!) x

Suz - How've you been honey? Havent heard much form you! x


----------



## SBB

I'm ok hun, woke up in bad mood today :( bloody hormones are doing my head in!! Just feel like lying around all day sulking! 

How are you? How's that wrist? Did you get signed off or just given the splint? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww honey xxx Its horrid isnt it? I keep having high days and low ones. Poor hubby is taking it all on the chin xxx It WILL all be worth it come the new year tho when we have these beautiful babies out in the world with us xxx

Wrist wise, managed to sleep better with it but still sore, only the first night with it on tho. Didnt get signed off because apparently now a days you have to ASK rather than them suggest it even tho I broke down and told him how exhausted I was.............Boody man must have thought "Urgh preggers and their hormones!"

DH's working from home today and just come in freaking out hahahaha One of his teams just said "Ooooooh only 16 weeks to go Paul!" Hahaha He has now jumped on board my freaking out! Hehehe xxx


----------



## SBB

God it's actually not long at all - Aaaaahhhhhh!!!!! Can't wait to have my little baby :happydance: 

Yay we're viable this weekend :happydance: 

Yeh I think you literally have to ask to be signed off, it's horrible I had to do it once and they make you feel like you're lying!! Hopefully after a few days it will start to feel better. 

I'm going to lie in bed and read my book this morning... Then I might do something! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I know its horrid isnt it? Ive said to DH if I recover from this one and then get hit woth something again Im going to get a note. I keep thinking its pathetic to do so but then I remember Im carrying something so precious that I wouldnt want to risk anything happening to it you know??

Well snap, Ive been up doing some chores and feel like a trucks hit me so Im off to watch some tv in bed. Ive gone off reading the past month as just cant concentrate! Grrrrr!

Roll on viablility! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! xxx

Have a nice chill out honey xxx


----------



## SBB

I'm having trouble concentrating too! I'm reading the words but it never feels like they're sinking in! I'm trying to get the labour bit of the book read so that I'm prepared in case it happens early!! 

If you're struggling at work don't feel bad, you need energy to work and all these things wrong with you I wouldn't blame you for getting signed off at all! If I still worked for the police I know I wouldn't be going in... Or just for a few hours a day instead of a full day... I just don't think I could cope at the moment!! 

I feel awful for whinging all the time but it's hard not to!! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all good xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Lou, huge congrats honey!!! That is totally awesome and so romantic. Loving the OH.
Suz, I know how it is to have all the crap days of feeling horrible. Hope it gets better for you soon.
Ellen, almost to V Day....super exciting.
Hi to Casey, Lisa, Verna, Caz, Peach, Reeds and anyone else I may have missed.
Went to dr yesterday. Everything looks good and is still the same. No further dilation or anything which is a little disappointing but oh well. I had my shower at work so we are officially done with those and Cade's room is stocked and ready. Still nesting like crazy...LOL.
Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: ladies! I'm back... tried to go back over what I missed, but there was so much!! Anyone want to give me a brief recap? :haha:

I had a lovely relaxing time in Cornwall. Back to work today :( But hubby is back from Columbia! :happydance:

OH and I have been together 10 years on 5th November and yesterday I booked a 3D scan as a treat for him. We've come so far since that drunken night in Salisbury! His chat up line was "I'm going to my dressing room to get my coat... do you want to come?" Classy huh?!! :rofl: A twist on the old "get your coat luv you've pulled!" Still it worked and here we are!

Hope everyone is ok. Who's having the next scan? I've got my 20 week on 14th Sept! Come on team pink!! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning Kel. glad to hear all is well!


----------



## SBB

Hey jess! :wave: glad you had a good time! 

Brief recap - erm not sure what you've missed but here you go: 

Lou has been swept off to Paris and got engaged!! :happydance: 

Ollie has a splint for her poorly wrist :( 

I am moody and miserable :haha: but V day in 2 days!! :happydance: 

Verna is about to ov so :sex: like crazy!! Lol 

Lisa had great blood results and is booking her 1st scan to see how many there are! 

Kel hasn't gone into labour yet!!! 

Those are the main events :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats a very good summary of events Suz! Well done! 

Jess - Glad you had a fab time away. Hope the weather was good for you??? Love OH's chat up line, very classy! Hehehe And its mine and DH's date-a-versary on Nov 2nd! xxx

Kel - Good to ear from you hun! Have you finished up at work yet????

Caz - Hows the 2ww going???


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Wow!! Congrats Lou... How romantic!! :hugs: 

Ellen, sorry your wrist is in a splint... carpel tunnel?! xx :hugs:

Yay for being V in 2 days Suz!! Wow, how quickly that has come around!! :hugs: 

Happy :sex: Verna :) :hugs: 

Can't wait for your scan Lisa. Keeping everything crossed you've got at least 4 in there! :rofl: :hugs: 

Not long now Kel... can't believe you're so close now! :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

keepsmiling said:


> I no I dnt belong here yt but got a quick questin, sum1 sed tht there white clomid taabs were no good, well mine r white just wonderin wot ur thoughts r ,, thanks xx

mine were white and I worked ina Pharmacy for 4 years and filled many prescriptions of clomid and don't remember them being any other color


----------



## caz & bob

ellen ok hun not really got symptoms yet hun peace glad you enjoyed Cornwall ks mine were white hun xxxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow, congrats Lou!!! :happydance:

Kel, glad you're doing well...not long to go! you'll be our first...eek, I'm so excited to see little Cade.

keepsmiling, my pills were white and they worked on the first go!

:hi: everyone else!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh meant to say before hope all our US girls are safe and well Hurricane Earl wise!

Im crapola at geography so not sure if any of you are on the East coast where that bad boy is heading!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys where was I in the recap of main events for Jess? haha. there's nothing going on with me except dog poo and dog parks. 

How exciting Ellen and Suz about upcoming viability! The end is in sight!

Jess I am glad you had a nice little trip. That is cute about your DH's cheesy line to you to get you to go with him! did it work? 

My Dh and I anniversary is today, 1 year since we got married at the justice of peace. We aren't really gonna do anything - I forgot it was even today until I got a card from his parents of all people. I told him I didn't think it was a big deal because we have been together for a lot longer than 1 year. Guess I am just not romantic! But we are going to dinner tomorrow night for it and probably get some anniversary nookie this weekend. 

Hello to everyone else! Kel good to hear from you checking in. come on dilate!


----------



## Smile4me

OMG I am off of here for one day and Lou goes and gets engaged!!!!
YIPPEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love the recap hun that was Great, it kept me up to date, so thank you!
OMG this ovulation crap hurts! No wonder dh and I never got pregnant who the heck wants to dtd in this horrid pain?
I had it out with DH - Poor Guy!! I was upset because he said he was going to hang out with his bf every two weeks... what the hell ...why would I get mad at him for that? Damn Clomid! But,,,,, the good news is he keeps reminding me of bding and he keeps reminding me to take my wheat germ and prenates, he has been an angel this cycle.. ahhhhh I feel so much better but these freaken pains hurt!!

Kel great news hun!
Suz I know exactly what you mean, when I was pregnant I could not concentrate at all! I hope you get in a better mood hun, just do something nice for yourself!
Ellen I hope your wrist gets better soon!!

KC, Caz, Jess, Tyson and everyone else Hi!!


----------



## kcw81

SOrry you have really bad OV pains verna! is that normal for you? I guess it helps to know that you are for sure ovulating. But it sucks to be in pain when you are supposed to be getting amorous in the bedroom!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww casey! Happy 1 year honey xxx I hope you do something nice for it xxx

Verna - HUgs honey. That clomid is wicked on your emotions xxx But it will all be worth it soon xxx

Im having some wickedly strong BH tonight. Bets get used to the hadnt I as they're only going to get worse come the big day hahaha


----------



## lisaf

Ellen - Thanks for the PMA... I'm all the way on the west coast though and we never get hurricanes here so I'm safe, hope everyone else is too!
(we do get wildfires here which get scary though.. and earthquakes every 10 years or so but I'm not bothered by those)

Verna - sorry for the O pains... but its good that you're Oing, right? hang in there, it'll be worth it!!!


----------



## Smile4me

Ellen what is BH?
Yes Casey sweetie, I've always had BAD ovulation pains,,, I used to not know what the heck they were, like I thought it was strange to always have horrid pains two weeks before AF now I know what it is, lol!
Yes, I got a dark line today but I have a feeling this afternoon it will be as dark as the control line.


----------



## Rudeollie

No probs Lisa xxx Just gotta make sure my girlies are safe!

Verna - I was thinking of you this afternoon as I watched Planes, Trains and Automobiles - They had a stop over in St Louis and made me think of you xxx I ended up bawling my hormonal eyes out at the end of the film tho, even tho Ive seen it a million times hahaha


----------



## Rudeollie

PS: BH - braxton hicks hun x


----------



## Smile4me

Casey hun HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
make a special dinner, gather some flowers for the table and surprise dh :)


----------



## Smile4me

Question..... I may not be waiting long enough on holding my pee... heeh
but can you get ovulation pains and not ovulate or do ovulation pains come a few days before ovulation?


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Hey guys where was I in the recap of main events for Jess? haha. there's nothing going on with me except dog poo and dog parks.

:rofl: sorry hun I didn't think dogs pooing classified as a main event!! :rofl: 

Happy anniversary hun! Hope you have a nice time, we don't celebrate anniversaries either but it's nice to acknowledge it... 


Verna I don't know about the ov pains, I would imagine you'll ov anytime now if it's hurting but I'm not sure really - sorry!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey Verna just saw your post, I don't know about ov pains and the timing either. I would be pretty dang sure though if you got them you are or will ovulate. Doctor told me that you don't get egg white before ovulation unless you are actually ovulating so maybe its the same thing. plus your line is getting dark so definitely think the signs are proving it.

Ellen do the Bh hurt real bad?


----------



## Rudeollie

They havent been Casey but have done tonight but I have been up and about the 100's of steps in our house! SO maybe thats not helping! Hehehe xxx


----------



## kcw81

well sit your butt down woman!


----------



## lisaf

Verna - I'm not sure they know if the pains happen before, during or after ovulation... (ditto for ovulation spotting). Its hard to know exactly what stage of ovulation hurts since each woman is so different. I know I'd get spotting up to 2 days before ovulation, but never any noticable twinges when it was happening... no more than other days that is.


----------



## NurseKel

Casey, happy anniversary honey!
Ellen, I won't be taking a leave before the baby comes. I can only afford to be off for maybe a month and I don't want to start that til Cade is actually born so for now it's work right up until the day he arrives. Eeeekkkkk! It's a little scary since you never know when you'll be when labor starts but it is what it is. LOL
Verna, sorry about about the pains honey. I always had my O pains the day I ovulated.


----------



## kcw81

That is scary that you will be working till baby arrives Kel! But do you work at the same hospital that you are giving birth? That would be convenient!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls... 

Kel that's awful you have to work right up to labour! And only a month off :( ah well as you say it is what it is there's nothing you can do. 

I'm feeling v sorry for myself. OH is doing a gig tonight and it's a burlesque night at the venue, so there's basically a load of almost naked women dancing around. 
I was going to go to watch him but he's on really late so I just came home. 
Just pissed off I'm feeling fat, ugly, spotty, moody and whingy and he's watching a load of gorgeous women get naked!! Not to mention we haven't had sex since march. He's not like that and I know he'll just be more embarrassed than anything else but I'm still pissed off / upset. 

Also the singer in his band is extremely attractive which doesn't help. He isn't getting paid for these gigs so he's off having a laugh while I'm feeling like shit. I don't normally mind I'm just feeling hormonal and like he'd rather spend his time with them than me. 

Sorry for the rant :nope: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz! I can imagine what you mean- I would feel the same way- but then I also know that looking at it from an outsiders point of view you are absolutely gorgeous! You're also having his baby which will make you even more gorgeous to him! :winkwink: It sounds like you trust him and know he loves you- so just keep remembering that and write these feelings off as the hormones they are darling xx :hugs: 

Thanks for all the lovely messages girls!!! Just about to hit my bed after a long, long, long day!! Speak to you all soon :flower:


----------



## SBB

Thanks Lou :hugs: 

I hope you're having a lovely time! 

If my OH whisked me off to Paris I probably wouldn't be so pissed off but he never does anything like that!! Maybe time to drop some hints :haha: 

Sleep well hun 
X x x


----------



## kcw81

aww poor suz! I would feel the same way, I am feeling a bit fat and unattractive at the moment and if my DH was around a lot of women I Think I would feel quite pissy. Even though he wouldn't do anything! I really think you oughta just force the sex thing, just force yourself to do it, get on a cute bra and shorts and look at some sexy pics or something to get you in the mood and then start kissing him and see where it goes! I think you will find that when you are in the midst of things you see that he thinks you are sexy the way you are and not noticing about any bloated or spottiness, he will be just so dang relieved to finally be able to do it with you!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Suz honey pie xxx I know its all about how you feel inside and saying it doesnt help but honestly as the others have said its you he loves and your little baby boy growing inside you xxx Hope you feel a bit better today honey xxx

Kel - I wish all us UK'ers could send you a little bit of out maternity leave so you didnt have to drop while at work hahaha Hopefully Cade will come on a weekend!

Lou - Hope you are enjoying Paris as an newly engaged bride to be!!! I LOVED walking round after DH proposed there, I told EVERYONE what he did hehehe !!! I would stand in the bars polishing my shiny new mega rock hahaha xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Suz. OH and I haven't dtd since May and I really worry that perhaps we're losing our physical bond. I think pregnancy really fuels paranoia, bloody hormones!! :loopy: Lots of love and :hugs:

Our carpet is getting fitted for the nursery today!! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

ooo... just realised I've moved up a flower in my ticker! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay Jess! For moving on up and for the carpet coming! What colour is it????

I bought loooooooooooooads of mamas and papas last night cos had £10 off a £50 spend!

I got some of the elfie and mop range as the colours go with other stuff Ive picked out. For £48 I got a change mat, a bouncer, a cuddle robe and a mobile!! All half price!!! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! Ellen that shopping sounds great! I got sent a £5 voucher from Mamas and Papas... It is a bit bitter sweet though as I must have signed up when I was pregnant with my first angel and they've sent me the voucher as a happy first birthday present... Think I will use it though. 

Carpet is a greeny colour. Will post a pic later. x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww hugs Jess xxx I know how that feels. I remember getting stuff through after my MC and it breaking my heart. xxx

Ooooh goody I love a good piccy!! (even if it is carpet!) Hehehe x


----------



## Peach Blossom

OH just phoned... I got the size wrong :cry: Don't understand it as I measured the room with one of those infrared thingys and did it twice.... So there's going to have to be a join in it... so gutted... Well if he'd been around a little more this month then maybe I wouldn't of had to measure it on my own and go and choose it on my own... Not really his fault, but I'm going to blame him anyway! Preggo prerogative!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no honey! What a shame!!! Stupid infared doodahs! They can make the joins almost invisible nowadays honey, at our last house which we rented it was a really wide living room and nowhere could supply a carpet wide enough so we had to settle for a join. It was barely noticable honestly xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:) thanks... makes me feel a bit better... Just wanted everything to be perfect in there and I've messed up before we even start! Oh well... que sera sera eh?!


----------



## Rudeollie

Atta girl xxx xxx 

Me and DH are currently arguing about the best way to move furniture round in our guest room/office! He just doesnt realise I am ALWAYS right hehehe x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, when will they learn?! :)


----------



## SBB

Aw peach it will hardly notice. I blame your OH too :haha: 
Just put the join where it's least noticable, under the cot or something... 

Ollie I'm opening my stash of mamas and papas stuff that I ordered the other day :happydance: it's so cute!! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies weekend whooopppp xxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: Caz! Yay indeed! Although I only did 2 days at work this week! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Jess I managed 2 hours on Tuesday then went home sick! 

Hi Caz - Yep weekend is here! I bet your son will be glad its the weekend again after going back from the school hols!


----------



## Peach Blossom

So after the disaster of this morning OH sent the carpet back and ordered the correct size... only cost us £30 to do that so I'm happier. It will be fitted next week hopefully. We've also decided to get this nursery set: https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-madison-collection-ivory/361203320/type-i/ I know it might seem a little early, but you gotta take these prices when you get them haven't you?! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehe Jess - Thats the one I showed DH last night saying "If we hadnt got our stuff I'd have got this baby set!" Hahaha Great minds!!!

And great news on the carpet...............The peace of mind is priceless xxx

SO weekend is here........Anyone got any nice plans?? My evening is takeaway pizza (I MUST have coleslaw and chips!) Orangina and a film with DH. Tomorrow - not much, seeing mum and sobbing that Im not picking up my lovely Oyster pushchair and carseat....................Boooooooooo xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sounds like a perfect weekend... except for the sobbing bit! I'm going to do garden stuff tomorrow and then I'm going over to see my Dad on Sunday to show him how to sell things on Ebay... he has soooo much tut!


----------



## Smile4me

hi ladies! 
aww Suzanne hun I totally know what you are going through, I love and trust my dh with all my heart but sometimes my hormones get the best of me, and I freak out over the smallest little thing. We are women that's what we do, then you throw in those extra hormones and UGH!!!!!!! Good to see you get through it though hun.

Jess eeek that sucks about the carpet hun but good job for dh to save the day!

Hi Ellen hun - no need to argue, you are so right, We are always Right!!!! HA!

Still getting negatives on the OPK I'm wondering if I missed the surge somehow?? I woke up at 2:30 in the am due to cramps. Oh well, if it happens it happens I will continue to check OPK's through cd 20 just in case.



Tonight is DH's suprise party YAY!!!!! I'm so excited that I pulled this off so well!


----------



## Peach Blossom

what time of day are you doing the opks Verna? x


----------



## Smile4me

i do them first thing in the morning then tried around 6 then 10 last night and nothing.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Best time to do them is in the afternoon at about 2pm. Defo don't do them in the morning as you get false readings. Also the surge can only last 6 hours so it is possible to miss them... opks aren't always foolproof. I'd keep up the :sex: just in case though! :)


----------



## kcw81

HI girls! 

yay vern are you all ready for the partay? fun!! that is weird about the opks. didn't you say you saw it go darker ? how dark did it get? if you use clearblue digi it is okay to use in the aM. what do you use?

Suz how did last night go? I didn't go back to read yet. Are you feeling better today?

that is nice of you to show your ole poppa about how to sell on ebay Jess!

Well I am not sure if its gas or baby right now. It feels like the belly quickly sinks in for a split second and then rises again. I think it must be gas because I am a bit tooty this AM. TMI friday!!


----------



## Smile4me

well it did get a lil dark on Wed so that may have been the surge but we dtd cd 8,10,13 am, will do tonight and tomorrow and that should hopefully catch something right? LOL

I am using the cheapies from CVS? I'm thinking I missed it for some reason, I wouldnt be having ovulation pains if I wasnt ovulating... anyway we will keep up the bding and see what happens, I'm not going to stress over this cycle as it is just the first after mc so no big deal, I feel so much more relaxed this time around :0) Thanks ladies!

Yes Casey hun paatay time...hehe 
How was the anniversary hun?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope the party goes brilliantly hon! Your family are very lucky to have you! :) xx


----------



## Smile4me

awww why Thank you sweetheart! I've been trying to write a speech just a few words to say and I can't get it together for some reason? I don't want to sound like a mom proud of her son... I am so beyond proud but I think I will approach it as a "Thank You" instead you know like How much I appreciate what he does for me and the girls and how Thankful we are to have him working so hard for our family. Whew I didnt think it would be this difficult... :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm not sure I'd be able to keep it together to make a speech like that! I'd be blubbing before I even started I think!! Good luck with it lovely. xx


----------



## lisaf

Morning everyone!
Peach - glad you sorted the carpet out, but truly they are so good at joins today.. as long as they lay the carpet with the nap facing the same direction, its not noticable... I have several joins in mine (only found out when I over-did the carpet shampooing trying to get a stain out right AT a join... disappeared when I dried it though). They even sell carpet 'tiles' now that you can lay down -- makes it easier than having a huge roll, if you get bad stain, just replace the stained tiles, and you can do a fun checkerboard floor if you want!! :haha:

Verna - good luck with the party... I have given several last minute speechs... but not good at telling other people how to give them... I try to stay away from the sappiness because I can't keep it together, so I just tell embarrasing stories or tease them a little.
(when one of my friends got married, she made me give a speech since I was her MOH... I joked that he has to take care of her, even if that means letting her rearrange the furniture for the 10th time that month or letting her watch the movie Twister for the 3rd time that week etc...). People like to hear stories too... at another wedding where I was the MOH again, I gave a brief story of everythign this friend brought to my life and in there I had told a story earlier on and tied it in at the end as a sappy happy ending for her etc... (the husband's grandfather asked for a copy of the speech so he could put it up on their family website).


----------



## SBB

Been rushing around girls so i don't have time to catch up now but verna have an AMAZING time tonight and I want to hear all about it tomorrow!! 

How are you getting him there? What's the story?! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

oh geez Lisa you are always put in charge of tasks to do, thats Good!!
ok so heres what I have Lisa, let me know whatcha think....

Thank you all so much for coming, I know how busy you are all with family and work. 

Work is what brings us here tonight- What started out as a part time job for Adam to help pay for our wedding became a career path for Adam. As Ive said time and time again, I dont know that many people who love what they do but I can honestly say Adam loves what he does. Ive seen a transition in Adam that is truly spectacular, he always takes pride in whatever he is doing and never leaves anything for someone else to do. 
Ive never met a person who showed so much passion for their work or whatever the task may be, he always gives 110 percent! Now Adam has been acknowledged for all of the hard work he does and puts into his career. Not only do we appreciate him, Gary appreciates him too!

I want to say Thanks to Gary for having such a wonderful work environment  I knew when we made our first trip to Lukas that there was something special about that place and that the owner must really take pride in his establishment to have such awesome people working there. You are always greeted with a smile and a helping hand when you leave. Gary you truly do a wonderful job at keeping hard working friendly employees and I want to say Thank You for the impact it has made on our family.

Now thanks to both of you for contributing to my 10 pounds that I have gained since Adam started working at Lukas and now Ive had to join AA for all the different tasting events we are invited to. Not to mention all the alcohol that Adam feels the urge to buy so he can say "Hes tried it" when someone asks him if the product is good. Of course you know he has to twist my arm to have me try it to! I am lucky that my husband thinks of me when he goes to these events and wants me to join him so I can give my opinion from a females perspective. If my dad only knew that I was drinking Scotch and Whiskey he would roll over in his grave. 


Truly I am very happy and proud of the choices you have made, Youre my best friend, a wonderful husband, and a phenomenal dad to my children! Thank you for being you!!


----------



## lisaf

I LOVE it Verna!!! :) Has the story, some laughs etc!! :)
Only suggestion would be to add a 'toast' to the end... "to Adam"... just to give people something to say as they clink their glasses etc... :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha that is perfect Verna xxx Ab fab honey xxx


----------



## Smile4me

SBB said:


> Been rushing around girls so i don't have time to catch up now but verna have an AMAZING time tonight and I want to hear all about it tomorrow!!
> 
> How are you getting him there? What's the story?!
> 
> X x x

Thanks hun, I really hope you are doing better today and you feel sexy again for dh!!!

I told him I wanted to go to this brewery that just released their pumpkin beer and well of course he is ALL for it! I told him this morning I will have his shirt ironed (wow) and ready to go when he gets home. I bought a cute new shirt and everything hehe I'll post a pic!!
Love you ladies!


----------



## Smile4me

Great Idea Lisa about the toast, I'm adding that now!


----------



## kcw81

thats a great speech verna! very heartfelt with a couple laughs! good luck tonight, I am sure you will do awesome! whatre you gonna wear?

We didn't do shiz for the annivers yesterday. In fact, DH played online games all night and watched football while I took chompy on a long walk. We are going out for dinner tonight though. I don't mind, I told him I didn't really want to make a deal out if it till later maybe five years we will do something!


----------



## SBB

Verna that's fab I like the bit about gaining 10lbs :haha: 

Wow he's going to be so surprised!! 

:wohoo: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

https://www.forever21.com/category....e=top&page=18&pgCount=25&price=&size=&sort=hp


Third row down first shirt black off the shoulder :0) sexy!
FOREVER 21
Lace Lamé Rosette Top
$22.80


----------



## kcw81

wow that is sexy!! Gonna look great on you!


----------



## caz & bob

very nice verna xxxxxxxx


----------



## kcw81

whassap caz, how is the tww going? feel anything?


----------



## kcw81

Hey everyone, I just got back from dinner with DH, we were celebrating our annivers (which was yesterday). I ate a lot! But DH surprised me as we said no gifts but he got me a nice card and a little gift of a baby outfit! I was really touched! Its my first baby item purchased for me!! Here is a pic. He also bought a little teething ring toy (for the baby not me!).


----------



## lisaf

AW thats so sweet!! :) I think thats amazing that he bought baby stuff like that :)


----------



## SBB

KC that's so sweet of him!! How cute is that outfit! 

Yay it's baby jesus' V day!!! :happydance: I can't believe it! 

Verna how did the party go? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Casey that is so lovely xxx What a nice hubby xxx

YAY SUZ!!!!!!!!!!! Happy V day honey xxx Even tho mine is only tomorrow - I still cant wait to get to it hehehe xxx

Right busy busy day over to Leeds to visit mum and some others, hope everyone has a good day!

Oh yeah - remember that shelving unit I ordered from Vertbaudet??? 2 weeks passed and had nothing or heard nothing.........Called last night and sheepishly told out of stock and not returning so I politley screamed "BUT THAT WAS THE BASIS OF MY ENTIRE NURSERY" (Lie) and the result was them giving me a brand new full price item of £115 for.............£52.50!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hehehehe Was SO pleased, and thought what good customer service in the end!!! x


----------



## SBB

Lol ollie that's brilliant!! Well done :happydance: 

I have v busy day too, in laws coming to go for pub lunch, dad and wife coming to go for a walk, then going on a sort of hen do which is just a nice meal with my friends... Should be good! 

Have a good day! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls I'm back! Hope everyone is well :hugs:

Suz- congrats on V day to you and baby Jesus! :happydance:

Casey- what a lovely cute outfit! Bless your OH! :thumbup:

hi everyone else :wave:

AFM- I am going for an hours nap in bed- I got up at 6 this morning (Paris time which would be 5am here!) and need a bit of sleep! Back on in a bit xxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Ooooh sounds like a lovely day for you Suz! Have a good meal out tonight! xxx

Good to see you back Lou! Missed you! Picture of the ring pleeeeeeeeeeeeease!!! (if he chose one for you?????)

Hi to all our USA'ers! Verna hope you arent too hung over from the party last night and hope it was a HUGE success!!!!

AFM - Any of our UK girls got experience with extensions and converting garages please stand up! We THINK we have changed our thoughts of our grand move.............Instead we are plannin to sell ours and extend my old family home and build mum a home in the garage. Her suggestion but makes LOTS of sense as ours isnt going to make the sort of cash we need to break free. This way we plan to clear our mortgage, buy mums house for nothing (except to cover extending and reonvating and a little summit to keep her nice and cosy) WHat do you reckon? Bonkers or sensickle? Hahaha


----------



## kcw81

hi ladies! thanks for the nice words about the little outfit! its so cute to think of my old manly DH in the baby store buying it!!!!

Ellen and Suz, Congrats on V weekend!!!!! Amazing how far you have come!

Welcome back Lou! missed you girl! How was the trip??

Verna where are you cutie?


----------



## lisaf

Suz -Happy V day!!!

Ellen - I admire your use of the customer service system :) Thats better than I've ever done even and I am usually quite good at getting things out of customer service departments. When I bought matching bookshelves, one came damaged... as did the next 2 replacements they sent... they refused to send me another and wouldn't take back the first one which had arrived in fine condition.... I ended up buying another shelf and now I have mismatched ones :( 
I did manage to get 3 free wish pearl necklaces... I wanted to return them, but apparently the fluid they pack the oysters in is 'hazardous' and they couldn't accept the return (nowhere was this stated that they were non-returnable). They refunded my money and told me to keep them, lol.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha nice one Lisa! Thats a pretty good deal you got yourself there on the necklaces!!! Shame on the shelves tho............SOunds a bit of an Ikea policy there - They are SO bad at delivering and returning things.

Casey - Thats what my thoughts were! A daddy to be out shopping is mega cute!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi Ladies, 

KC that is such a cute outfit! Ellen, you go girl!! Customer service people tremble when they know I'm phoning!! :) Loulou, glad you're back! 

Here are some photos of the finished mural and new light for the nursery! We ordered the furniture yesterday and the new carpet is coming next week!! :happydance:


https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/Mural.jpg
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_0899.jpg


----------



## lisaf

OOOH, that light is soooo perfect!!! :)

I swear, you could take that pattern from the nursery walls and turn it into a fabric/crib bedding line! It looks like a bit of a retro style, but in modern colors.. AWESOME


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess that is so amazing! You are super talented lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it love it love it xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, thanks girls! My MIL old me that Ikea have a kids bedding range very similar to the design so I might look in to that! 

We haven't had one for a while so I thought I'd post a bump pic! Doesn't seem to have got much bigger... But I can feel lil peach kicking away this afternoon! :)

So this is 18 weeks...
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_0901.jpg

and this is 14 weeks... 
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_0882.jpg


----------



## lisaf

Wow, lol, I was confused as to why you posted the same picture twice .... wait... IS it the same picture twice? your fingers and the folds on your shirt sleeve look identical?

hehe, if it makes you feel better... thats what my bump looks like now :rofl: 
You guys won't be seeing any bump pictures from me until baby outgrows my own flabby bump area!


----------



## kcw81

GREAT bump peach and also such a lovely mural! you are a total artiste!


----------



## kcw81

I know Ellen! I wish I could film them in the store looking around. you know they refuse to ask questions so they are just trying to figure out on their own what the deal is!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hmmm... Wierd... Obviously didn't copy the second code!! :rofl: :loopy: will amend! :) x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Lovely bump Jess xxx 

Hi Caz honey xxx

Well here be a lesson for all you wth small bumps -

*** DO NOT LET DH/OH's VEET YOUR LADY GARDEN! ***

Just let DH do this as I cannot see that area......... I am now bald! I asked for the garden trimming and he took out the lot and laid down slabs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im laughin about it now but wasnt earlier and am sure I wont be tomorrow as its gonna itch like a b*tch!


----------



## kcw81

ellen I cannot fricking believe you let dh keep up your lady area!!! you are nuts!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Trust me Casey - NEVER AGAIN! Hahaha I feel like a frickin 3 year old! Im as bald as a coot! hahahaha x


----------



## lisaf

Lol Ellen.. sound advice!!

Peach - lol thanks for fixing the pics... I was so confused. :rofl:

Ladies, I'm kind of worrying... I'm feeling a sharp stitch in my side and it started after I went on a walk with my SIL. I might have overdone it and am just worrying about it now. I mean, no spotting so its probably fine and I should just take it easy... just can't help feeling worried by it though. Its been a couple hours and its still cramping right on that spot on my side.


----------



## Rudeollie

Lisa I get this quite a lot and have done from about week 8, it ALWAYS starts when Im walking to work or pushing myself a little too hard xxx Im sure its just from the muscles relaxing from the extra hormones but if it continues for more than an hour call the doc to be safe.

Mine normally go once I rest and catch my breathe xxx


----------



## lisaf

mine have been going on for almost 2 hours now :( I caught my breath ages ago, but then we went out to pick up my car... not exactly strenuous but I wasn't sitting/lying still
Trying not to worry unless there is spotting... taking it easy trying not to do too much rightnow etc.
I'm 90% sure it will be fine, its just a little worrisome.


----------



## Rudeollie

Im sure it's just what we've all had Lisa xxx I know me and Suz and Lou (I think) posted about this in the early weeks xxx Just take it easy and try take your mind off it xxx

I dont think we'll EVER stop worrying now and even WHEN we are mummies xxx


----------



## lisaf

very true... I was super hungry too... 
I think the cramping is fading or at least less constant, but now I'm getting some kind of odd cramping on the other side :dohh: but its more 'normal' anyway.. just kind of pressure, you know?


----------



## kcw81

hey lisa, do you feel better now? I am sure everything is okay hun!


----------



## babyloulou

Hey girls- sorry ive been snoozing on and off all day!! Sooo tired!! 

I will have a good catch up tomorrow and post replies to you all. 

I'll post a picture of the ring tomorrow too Ellen! :thumbup: OH did choose it himself- i was very impressed. It is a platinum band with a tiny diamond sat on it (pressure set into the ring so not "held on" by anything). He researched diamonds and got right into it all apparently! :lol: Its a colour D (which is apparently the best you can get) and is a registered flawless diamond! It's beautiful and very understated! Soooo pretty! I'm petrified of losing it! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Lou your ring sounds absolutely beautiful. Get it insured! We got ours assessed for our insurance policy. I can't wait to see it lou! and I want to hear how he asked, where were you??? at the top of the eiffel?


----------



## Rudeollie

Ahhhh I love a good man that researches his diamonds!!!! xxx That proves they are keepers Lou xxx

My hubby spent 6 months perfecting the right ring for me, bless him x

Cant wait to see it, it sounds divine! x

Right beddie byes for me cos me and bubs are so tired! my splint is making sleeping worse at the mo x


----------



## babyloulou

No. We went up the Eiffel the day after though. He did it the very first night while we were sat outside a cafe/bar thing at about 11pm. He said he had been trying to plan where to do it- up the tower or in a posh restaurant etc.. but he couldn't wait. It was such a lovely bar with candles outside and we were having a lovely time- he said the moment just seemed the "right" moment! :flower:


----------



## kcw81

aww so sweet! I am glad he asked first thing so you could be engaged the whole time. were you surprised? did he go on his knee?


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Lou!!!!!!!!! How sweet! Could you see the tower from the bar??? We went to a FAB bar after DH proposed under the tower and it was on a corner opposite a park and OHHHHHH! I wish I was there now hehehe 

My hubby had planned to ask me on our second night but couldnt wait as he was SO nervous, I just thought hed drunk too much and was embarrassed that for once, I spoke the language hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

You could see the tower from the end of the street but not fromthe actual bar. It was opposite our hotel a couple of blocks from the tower! 

He fumbled the ring, dropped it, picked it up, went down on one knee and dropped it again! All the while trying to tell me how much he loved me! :lol: I put him out of his misery at that point and pulled him up off his knees and said yes!! :lol:

Yes Casey I was surprised- I knew he wanted it but thought he'd never get round to actually doing it! He procrastinates alot!! 

Ellen- I'm so jealous you can speak the language!! The one thing I did find hard about Paris was that there is a lot less English translations everywhere compared to other cities! None of the menus or anything had English translations! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwwww I love it! Its REALLY REALLY taking me back tho! 3 years on the 22nd since DH took me and popped the question...................a year after we got married and now 2 years on look at us! Hehehehe LOVE LOVE! Hahaha 

Sooooooo wedding plans?Come on spill! Hahaha

Ive been to France since I was 6 ish so picked up the language well, then learnt it in school and thought I'd forgotten it all until we touched down in Paris and BAM - All came flooding back! DH's the german and spanish speaker and I manage in Italy! Haha


----------



## kcw81

amazing lou. wish I could have watched him propose to you! it would have been so sweet. yeah man, I agree paris is difficult w/out knowing how to speak french. I know absolutely NO french except for hello goodbye and thank you! such a neato story you have.


----------



## lisaf

Hey gals, I LOVE that story lou! And to ease your mind on the ring, just get it inspected every 6 months or so to make sure its secure and everything!
my DH did a good job on my ring too... picked out the diamond and did his research (yours sounds a LOT nicer ;)) then got it set in a cheap band so I could pick out my own ring later!
I had to get white gold as platinum was out of our price range, but mine is set with sapphires and diamons on the band.. I should get a picture of mine up here sometime, lol.

Feeling a lot better after my nap... the cramping seemed totally gone.. then I took a shower and after moving around a lot, its back a little, but somehow that reassures me.
Just got to figure out a way not to overdo it tomorrow without tipping off my SIL to the pregnancy (thinking of going up to the dog park where we can park at the top and not walk up the hills... )


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou what a beautiful way to propose!! Can't wait to see the ring. Sounds like your man is truly in love!! So happy for you


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks everyone! Yes he is a darling! :flower: I know how lucky I am :winkwink: 

AFM- I can't believe I have to go back to work tomorrow! :cry: And I also haven't felt the baby kick since that night a couple of weeks ago when I said I could feel it! It's just
stopped! :shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies your man is sweet lou awww xxxxxxxx


----------



## kcw81

HI ladies!
That sucks you gotta go back to work lou! I still ain't felt mine yet. that is weird tho, you felt it and now you don't - makes you wonder if maybe that was only just gas? what do you think?
Yeah lisa don't overdo it! tell your SIL you want to take it slow cuz you heard that helps tone your behind muscles or something!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes thats what I've been thinking Casey- that it probably wasn't the baby last time. It's driving me mad!! I just want to feel him! :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

aw lou hunnie :hugs: think me and the oh are going to try maca powder xxxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls xxx Very quiet on here yesterday wasnt it??

Lou - Hope the first day back isnt too bad xxx Im trying hard to think who will feel worse - you or the kids!!!!!!!!! Im sure it'll be ok xxx

Verna - How did the party go honey? Havent heard from you in a little while so hope all is well

Suz - How was Saturday night? Good laugh??

HI to everyone else!

AFM - Back at work and struggling to type with this splint on! So tired and bubs hasnt moved for ages so trying to remain calm and positive. Ive decided I need my own scan machine to check on him/her xxx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Hey ollie, Saturday night was lovely thank you, didn't stop all day and then got home at 1am so had to spend all day recovering!! I hate having a hangover when all I've had is fruit juice!! I also ate far too much and weighed 4lbs(!!!) more in thr morning than the day before!! 

Ollie I hardly felt bubs all day Saturday, played him music which didn't work... OH spoke to him and he kicked a little but was still worried.. But yesterday he was more lively and this morning he's been kicking away. I think they go through growth spurts and use all their energy for that! 

Lou your trip sounds lovely and your fiancé!! is so sweet.. You are very lucky - photos please of the ring! 

Lisa I had pains like you're describing, was told it was the corpus luteum but I also had them both sides, mainly the right though. When is your scan? 

KC how are you? 

Verna how was the party?! 

Caz I took maca :happydance: it's fab!! There's a big thread on it and the ladies are wonderful :D

Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs: 

Oh we got an offer on our house, too low though so trying to get it up a bit! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Suz, fruit juice hangovers SUCK dont they! Hahaha Great on the house offer, hopefully you can squeeeeeeeze some more cash out of them!!! 

We've been speaking to FIL about how we go about extending mums house and plannin etc etc so think this week we're going to draw up some rough ideas and try get a verbal yay or nay to then get a proper architect in the draw up some ideas. We need to extend up and out back and to one side. Im so excited about it but trying to stay grounded as know it will be a slog and a half!!

And thanks for chilling me out a bit over the baby movements..........I just hate readin 10x movements a day and then stressing until I get home to dopple!


----------



## SBB

Oh yes I forgot your house plan! Are you sure living with your mum is a good idea?! I love my mum but not sure I'd want her right there! 

Anyway it does sound like a good solution if you and dh are happy with it. I don't have experience of extensions or garage conversions but a good architect will give you lots of advice, and see what others in the area have done extension wise. Also allow for it to take a year because with planning and building it could well run over. 


With the movement thing, I've been told to ignore 10 kicks a day. Every baby is different so if it's pattern changes that could be something to worry about. Also the doppler doesn't guarantee anything, bubs heart will most likely still be beating away even if it's in distress. So the key thing is to notice changes in pattern. However I have also read this only properly applies from 28 weeks... 

I'm sure bubs is just growing today and will be wriggling around in a few hours... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I think I'd best be ringing the midwife then cos thats the main thing - I normally get woken up by party in my tum and havent this morning, nor did it party before bed last night. I would hate to not call them and something have happend you know?

Doesnt add that Im a total emotional wreck at the mo, as its a lot of firsts coming up after dad passing on............DH's at work in Leeds, an hour away from me and my one and only buddy is recovering from an op. If they tell me to go to hospital and get checked I am quite likely to have a melt down! Yikes! Im such a strong person but this been pregnant literally frigthens the pants off me sometimes!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Ellen. I hope everything is ok for you. :hugs: We're here for you. xx

Morning everyone else. :hi: xx


----------



## SBB

Yep ring the midwife ollie, let us know what she says. Meanwhile try drinking some v cold water, eating something sweet and lying down... And if you have some headphones put some rock music on the bump and see if something will get him/her going.

Don't panic though, this is exactly what happened to me sat night/sun morning and bubs seems fine kicking away again... 

:hugs: 

Peach I knew I forgot someone :dohh: your nursery looks AMAZING!!! And the bump is looking lovely too :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive done the water thing and have been sat at my desk trying very hard to notice any movements since 9 and nothing................. Im sure all is ok but the midwifes calling me back after surgery at 12 so see what she says.

I called my sugery as none of the midwifes picked up their mobiles nor could I find the number for the hospital maternity ward online. The stoopid girl at the other end told me to call the number in my green notes - Well derrrrrrrr if I had them with me AT WORK I wouldnt be bloody phoning you would I?!??!?!

Thanks for the wishes girls xx Im sure Im just been paranoid but one of our clients didnt pick up on this stuff last year and lost her baby at 30 weeks. It keeps really freaking me out! (and doesnt help she JUST phoned me!) x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Suz :)

Ellen, I don't think the paranoia will ever stop... It's entirely natural to be feeling that way and you are completely right checking it out with your MW. :hugs: 

I don't have a mobile number for any MW... maybe that's because I'm on a consultant led programme... But I don't feel like I have any one to communicate with should I have a problem...


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Jess xxx

What annoyed me also,when trying both midwifes is, one just kept ringing.............And now I know she is working. Both midwife appointments Ive had they've answered other peoples calls when Im in with them!! So Id expect them to do the same with others you know??? Hahhaha Im nit picking now arent i? Dont care! xx


----------



## SBB

Hope they get back to you soon ollie... My midwife is hopeless, her phone is always off, and if I leave a message she doesn't ever ring me back - what's the point?! There are midwives in the community office between 9-10 daily so I just harass them! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Right well Midwife called me back and asked me to go down as agreed better to be safe than sorry. She had a good feel (ooo errr!) And confirmed bubs has moved to the back so I wouldnt feel kicks etc as much, but she listened to the heartbeat and said it was a super strong fast fast HB so all is ok! She also showed me the "correct" way to get off the sofa and bed hahahaha

She said I was one of 3 she had checked out for this very reason so I shouldnt feel silly or that I was putting them out (which I didnt feel I was, they get paid for it ffs hahaha)

So at my desk now having salad and jacket spud and we can all, after 3, breathe a big sigh of relief!

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah! x


----------



## SBB

Phew!! Glad she was so nice about it... 

Xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah me too Suz! She was lovely in fact! Oh apart from telling me off for note carrying my green notes with me at ALL times.................Stupid me thinks but had best obey hahaha


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great news Ellen! :hugs: Are green notes the maternity record book thing that they write everything in? Should we be carrying them around with us?


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Jess xxx

And yep - thems the ones - we've to take them EVERYWHERE! Dont even leave them in a car she says................her words were, "If you drop, we need them, and that can happen at any stage so be prepared!" I walked back to work VERY steady after that I can tell you hahaha x


----------



## lisaf

Glad everything is ok Ellen!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lisa xxx How are you???

Right Im doing a shout out now as its been 2-3 days since Verna was on!!!! She wasnt off away was she?? xxx


----------



## lisaf

Has Verna been back since the party? 


AFM - I'm doing great... no more cramping etc... my scan is on thursday and I can hardly wait!! I had a dream last night that we had a little girl (I had one before that it was a boy but I was disappointed in the dream, lol).


----------



## babyloulou

Afternoon girls!

Glad everything was OK Ellen. I'm going to ask my midwife if I haven't felt anything in the next week. As for the green book thingy my m/w said I had to start carrying it around in the 3rd trimester- has yours said before that then??

How is everyone else??

AFM- I have had a shockingly bad first day back at work!! It was an INSET day (so no kids in today)- and we found out loads of things have been changed in our department. All our classes have been changed even though we have put loads of planning hours in to what we thought we were going to be doing! Also I have been given an extra 10 lessons a week with the behavioural problems class that I had last year (I requested not to have them now I am pregnant as there are a lot of anger issues and violence in there!)- but they have given me them again and increased my hours with them! There are 2 boys joining it this year who have been excluded from Special Schools- one who pulled a knife in class and one who hit and kicked his teacher - "OH I KNOW- LETS GIVE THEM TO A PREGNANT WOMAN!" Soooooooooo pissed off!! :growlmad:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies ellen glad things are fine with buds hun xxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

No she hasnt.................I thought yesterday she MAYBE had too much of that pumpkin beer she loves and was a little hungover, but nothing from her today either is a little odd! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls xxx 

Lisa - Ive had a leats a dozen of each gender dreams wise hahaha I'll just have to see what I get at Christmas! 

Lou - THAT SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!! Surely that is really badly planned by the head. I would get straight onto your HR guru and complain...........You cant do another 3months teetering on a knives edge (literally almost) with worry they might harm you!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I've tried today- but to be honest there are so many unhappy staff at the moment I am fighting a losing battle! We'll all just been told to lump it! We have had 6 staff hand their notices in today. Half of me thinks the Head wants us to leave so he can sign loads of temporary staff instead- there have been rumours about it for ages! I am so mad about it this afternoon- I am definitely, definitely leaving as soon as I am legally allowed to go on maternity leave now!! Is it 15 weeks before your due date you can leave?


----------



## SBB

Lou that's so crazy - what the hell are they thinking?! I hope you can sort it so you're not at risk... 

Ollie I never carry my green notes?! Maybe will now... 

Yep where the hell is verna?! 

Lisa glad you're cramping has subsided... 

Hey caz :wave: 

Afm I went to try and get a decent bra as mine are literally becoming too painful to wear. Went to mothercare and the bras are awful - not supportive at all! Then went to John Lewis, the lady was soooo helpful - going off getting me bras to try and explaining why they were good or bad and how they didn't fit even though it looked like they did! Got quite a nice one that fits properly so that's cool! I'll def go there again when I need another size or nursing bra.. 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I THINK its 11 weeks but you have to inform them of when you want to go now later than 15 weeks before your EDD..................

Naughty but one thing my friend did when her work were p*ssing her around job wise was to give them a taste of their own medicine and she got signed off sick. Bad back here, tiredness there and she got a note for 4 weeks and then got another 2 which took her to mat leave - And of course as it pregnancy related they cant touch you!

Its so rubbish when you feel that way over work! Grrrrr xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Lou, that is really rubbish. My sister is a teacher and she specifically requested that she be in a different year group to this real arse of a teacher. The Head moved her to a different year group, but moved him too!! She also told my sister that she HAD to take maternity leave starting from half term! It's almost like they deliberately try to antagonise and punish you for being pregnant. Sorry it was such a crappy first day back. 

Has anyone heard from Kel recently? Wondering if she's popped or not! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah that's how it feels to be honest Jess- you are no good to them once you are pregnant because they can't plan a whole year around you- so they just give you all the shit instead! :growlmad:

No- I've not seen Verna or Kel- neither on here or on Facebook :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Rudeollie said:


> I THINK its 11 weeks but you have to inform them of when you want to go now later than 15 weeks before your EDD..................
> 
> Naughty but one thing my friend did when her work were p*ssing her around job wise was to give them a taste of their own medicine and she got signed off sick. Bad back here, tiredness there and she got a note for 4 weeks and then got another 2 which took her to mat leave - And of course as it pregnancy related they cant touch you!
> 
> Its so rubbish when you feel that way over work! Grrrrr xxx

I know- I am sooooo tempted now to get signed off you know! If things aren't changed even slightly then I bloody will as well!! :lol: I haven't had my MATB1 form yet so can't inform them on anything yet


----------



## Peach Blossom

I sat down with the director of operations today and told him I'd be starting maternity leave on 6th December. Well, I'd be going on holiday for a week on 6th Dec and going straight in to maternity leave. Feels great to have started the count down! :)


----------



## babyloulou

SO how many weeks will you be then Jess? I was originally planning to leave at the xmas hols- but I will be 35 and a half weeks then- definitely not waiting that long now! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Think I'll be 32 weeks by then. Originally I planned to go on until a couple of weeks before the due date, but Gowri Motha has told me that if I want her or one of her team at the birth then I must go on leave at the beginning of December! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh god you lot are brave hahaha Im leaving 1st of Nov but have 2 weeks hols to stick on before hand hahahaha Ive decided to be as lazy as possible before jr arrives as I DOUBT I will ever get to do it again hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

How far will you be then Ol?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I like your thinking Ellen! I'm hoping to get a whole load of "making" done. I make all my own Christmas presents! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

I will be about 30 weeks then so its not that early actually hahaha God I cant wait! x

Ooooh I wonder how Laura is doing too?? Shes not far off is she! x


----------



## babyloulou

No- I was wondering about Laura the other day- she doesn't come on very often at all- hopefully she will pop on and let us know. I have got her mobile number actually- don't want to bug her though! :shrug:

Now- that sounds good to me- 30 weeks- maybe I'll leave then! That will only be 10 weeks at work! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Lou - can you add me to the front page? :)


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah of course Lisa- post your details in the same format and I'll add it on honey xx


----------



## camishantel

why oh why do I have to work on the holiday?? I am so tired and my brother goes back tomorrow (military) so it's not like I can go home right after work today as I need to see him before he leaves I have been working the entire time.. and was so tired last night forgot to take my meds.. progesterone blood pressure and metformin... took all but progesterone this morning hopefully one day won't be bad since he said my progesterone levels at 4 w were good on there own..


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou do it honey! Its fab when you get down to the single number countdown hehehehe!

Cami - Hugs honey for feeling so tired xxx Hope you get to see your bro and Im sure the meds will be ok taken that way xxx

Just about to draft up our first set of house plans for planning. And FABBI news, a family friend I TOTALLY forgot about (one of my dads friends) is an architect! And says anything we need doing, at all, just ask! He dotes on us anyhoo but more so since dad passed. xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh how nice of him Ellen!! Sounds like you're on your way to sorting it out! :thumbup: You're a braver woman than me though moving in with your Mum :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Well technically I'll be living next door to her with seperate access doors so I can lock her out hahaha. TBH she is VERY independent so it wont pose an issue, and its an on tap baby sitter (her words) and cat sitter for when we got away! Hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

I wouldn't even move in on the same street!! Even though I do love her loads and loads! :lol:


----------



## SBB

I lived a couple of hundred yards opposite my mum for a while and I loved it! I used to go and steal toilet rolls and wine :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I just know that no matter how good my Mum is now- once there was a baby involved she wouldn't be able to stop herself being there ALL the time! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Yeh Lou I have a feeling my mum would do that too! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

My SIL and her OH moved in with my MIL when she was 7 months pregnant... It was a complete disaster. Once the baby arrived things went downhill and she ended up at logger heads with my SIL's OH... I think they lasted about 7 months before they moved out again!!


----------



## babyloulou

That's what I mean. My Mum is brill now and never pushes in or anything. She has her own life, busy career, etc... and to be honest I don't see her enough now! But put a grandchild in the picture and I just think it will all change!! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Suz, my mum cant handle a beer let alone wine so no chance I can do that! Loo roll I could pinch tho hahaha

I have a sneaky feeling that mum will only use the house as a temporary pad and will take herself off traveling with her riches hahahaha (our cash!) She lived abroad for a loooong time before she met and married dad and had me and always yearns for sunshine but has never been able to as she was my dads carer!


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh you say that now Ellen- but will she be able to leave her new cute, adorable grandchild! :lol:


----------



## lisaf

Name:Lisa(lisaf)
TTC: 1 year
Problem: low progesterone
Tx: 5th round of Clomid - first at 100mg
EDD: 5-5-2011
Sex confirmed: ?
Guess the sex: Girl


----------



## lisaf

I have to add that I am afraid that my mom is even going to VISIT me for a week around the birth of this LO... living with her?? YIKES
She's super controlling and has an opinion on everything and is very out-dated... she'd drive me nuts!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls!! Hope everyone is doing well. I am still recovering slowly, but can do much more. My legs and feet are now back to normal. I had gained 13 pounds in water weight at the hospital and then lost it all plus 6 pounds. We went to visit my brother this weekend and got our baby furniture. The furniture is more scratched that we thought but hopefully it's fixable. OH put the crib together and I washed the glider's cushions and they're all messed up. I might have to open them up and rearrange them. I ran out of pain meds and called the doctor. He scolded me for travelling and he was right! We're back home now and I am so happy to be home!


----------



## Smile4me

HI LADIES!!!!
SOOOO SORRY I was off for a few days, and honestly I think I needed it, I feel so relaxed right now and confident.:flower:
I kept and keep POAS and today it was the darkest yet so dh and I kep dtd every other day hehe!! Plus I'm checking cp and it is high and soft.... good sign right??? cd 18::shrug:

OK so I had sooo much to catch up. 
Lou hun OMG I feel terrible for you, that is ridiculous!!!! Did you talk to them about it?
UGH I can't believe they did that to you hun. :( But on a better note WHERES THE PIC OF THE RING CONGRATS HUNNY!!!!! I'm so happy for you! I too had a feeling that this trip was going to be the one especially after you said Paris! Hes a keeper I mean honestly what a fab thing to do!:happydance::hugs:

Ellen hun you crack me up, there is no way I would let dh near my nether regions with a razor. :laugh2:.. I would be scared silly...so happy things are good hun, You had me worried... speaking of

Tyson what happened sweetie, why were you in the hospital?

Suzanne- Hi sweetie, I loved the pic of you, you are so fricken adorable!:hugs:

Jess - You too sweetie, I love the bump pic, you guys are all carrying your weight in your bumps, no thighs like me....hehe oh and I showed dh you wonderful mural you have so much onderful talent .. did you take art I mean here do you get the experience from?:juggle:

KC hun I'm so happy your dh surprised you with an outfit that is sooo thoughtful!:kiss:

Caz, what cd are you sweetie, maca huh?:winkwink:

Lisa - Hi hun
Cami hello
Kel where are you sweetie?

AFM dh was soooo surprised and it was such a lovely event, it was brilliant!
The winery trip was spectacular and I had loads of fun!
One surprise party down one to go!:thumbup:
This is my hex against the witch!!:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## kcw81

Hey verna! Glad you took a little break this weekend and thought about other things! Glad the party was a big success too. Glad you are busy DTD because it sounds like its high fertile time girl! We have been out and about today, went downtown to an arts festival and looked at abunch of amazing art. I do not have an artisitic bone in my bod and wish I did! Jealous of Jess and Suz with their artful eyes! 

Hello Tyson, glad you got your baby furniture, thats oneless thing to do! So you sound like you dropped a ton of weight! Do you feel weak still?

SOrry I missed you UKers today, hope everyone had a good weekend and monday. Talk to you all tomorrow~


----------



## TySonNMe

smile, I was in the hospital for 6 days as my appendix ruptured and I had surgery to have it removed.

kc, I don't feel weak anymore, but I do have moderate pain sometimes. I have been taking it easy, but it's gotten very boring just sittign or layingon the couch all day!


----------



## Smile4me

oh my hun I am soooo sorry! Baby is OK I assume and pray!!!
My thoughts are with you look at you hun 29 weeks that is sooo exciting!
Wooo Hooo!!!


----------



## lisaf

one of my best friends called me to tell me she's in labor. They're not telling family until they check into the hospital and find out how progressed she is as they will all drop everything and drive several hours into town to wait it out.
Hard to keep my mouth shut now though!!
I did text her and tell her she didn't have to take Labor Day so literally.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh its good to hear all you USA girlies are ok!

Verna glad the party was a success honey xxx And I will sing the stay away AF for the next week for you my love xx

Tyson - Glad you are ok, and HOW exciting about the furniture for bubs xxx You just take it easy for now tho ok!

Lisa - How exciting on your friend - keep us updated wont you!

AFM - At work, soooo tired tho. Another crappy nights sleep. Think I need to sleep as soon as I get in from the supermarket tonight and let DH do tea. X


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: morning ladies!! :)

Tyson glad to hear that you're feeling better hon. :hugs: rest up!

Verna, so pleased the party went well for you. I'm sure the next one will be just as successful!! :) And, no I haven't had any art training... I just come from a creative family! :)

So OH and I ordered this nursery set from Mamas and Papas: https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-madison-collection-ivory/361203320/type-i/
Last night OH met me from work and we popped in to the shop on Regents St to have a look at it. He now thinks it feels really flimsy and cheap and not worth the money and that we should look in Ikea... Ikea stuff is bound to feel just as cheap and flimsy, I'm sure... I didn't think it was that bad... :( Anyone had experience with Mamas and Papas furniture not meeting the standards you hoped for?


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive not come across anyone I know having m&p furniture and them having problems with it................And as for Ikea our cot is from there and is very very sturdy! The mattress is one of the best I had seen as well.

I chose Ikea for it as bubs room is a mish mash of lots of different styles and I wasnt fussed for paying a load for a cot bed when I know it'll get to "bed" time and I wont like the way the cotbed looks as a bed and will have to buy a new bed hahahaha

Oh, how I wish I could pop into Regents street after work...........You lucky london thing hahaha c


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lucky when there aren't stupid Tube strikes!! :) It is very dangerous working so close to Oxford Street I can tell you. Lunch hour is spent trying to walk the other way through Soho!!:rofl: 

I have nothing against Ikea furniture, but I don't believe that we would save that much money getting it from there... OH really annoys me with things like this. He ALWAYS has second thoughts about things. If we'd spent £500 on that set and it was from Ikea he wouldn't bat an eyelid, but it's just cos he expects better from M&P!! I told him he could go and have a look in Mothercare and Babiesrus and Ikea without me and let me know if he can find something better.... Hrumpf


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no totally Jess - You would spend the same amount for a room set in Ikea as you would that enitre set on offer in M&P's...........Remind him the set should have been a LOT more and its a ltd offer from them!!!

Im awaiting my delivery of m&p's stuff I ordered the other day and am SOOOOOOOO excited. All that was hlaf price too, saved about £60! x

Hahahaha I would have NO pennies if I worked near there Jess hehehehe x


----------



## SBB

Jess I haven't bought anything furniture wise from m&ps, I agree get him to go and look around if he's changed his mind! 

Ollie I hope you start sleeping a bit better... 

Tyson I'm glad you are recovering - take it easy!! 

Verna so glad you are feeling good and that the party went so well - we will all be wishing the witch away for you!! 

Hey KC, Lisa, Lou etc etc! 

AFM we have accepted an offer on our house :happydance: now shi*ting myself that we have nowhere to go!!!! Eeek! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh WOW!!!! Suz - congrats!!!! Did you kick ass and get a tonne more cashola?!?!?!?

I am sh*tting myself for you tho having no where else to go hahahah Will you rent somewhere temporary????? x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats Suz!! :hugs: Eek! Hope you find somewhere to live soon! :)

My friend just asked her dowsing rods what I'm having and they say boy... guess we'll find out in a weeks time!


----------



## SBB

We accepted £10k under the asking price, which is £5k more than we said we'd be happy with so that's cool!! We won't lose money On what we paid for it and have spent on it, we will actually make a tiny bit so that's good! 

We have some friends in the village who have a 2 bed cottage that they let out for weekends etc so there's a possibility we could rent that. Although the woman wants us to move in with her!! He husband disagrees... She loves babies and wants us to live there with the baby! It's a bit scary and I don't think she realises we're a family and we don't want to be living with someone else! So we'll see... If not we'll try and find somewhere else to rent or there's a couple of things we're looking at buying... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha She really thinks you, OH and bubs will live there hahahaha Thats funny! 

Awww thats great you got more than they orignally offered too! We've put ours higher than the current prices so we can barter down from there too..........Thus making it so we dont lose any cash either!

Wouldnt it be FAB if you found THE place over the next month!!!! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and Jess - Are you REALLy that suprised the rods said boy - after this groups track record hahahha

Im even calling bump he now as its pretty much a given hahaha 

You COULD be the one to break the cycle tho...................One week to go hey! eeeeee!


----------



## SBB

Jess how exciting you've got a scan in a week!! :happydance: 

Yep Ollie would be amazing if we find the perfect house! There's just hardly any houses here so it's so unlikely. And yep she keeps saying how we can move in with them... She will kick her son out (who's 19!) and move out of her office in one of the bedrooms so we'd have 3 bedrooms for us. I mean it's so nice of them but really we want our own space, especially when baby jesus is here! 

Luckily the husband said 'if they're moving in, I'm moving out!' so hopefully he will talk her around and they'll let us rent the cottage they have! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww it is very sweet of her to offer isnt it but you really couldnt do it could you! Beside Im sure after a month or two of getting woken up she would change her mind!

Well I will keep some PMA going for you finding a house and you get some revved up for me planning permission wise!

DH's drafted up some plans for the extention already!!! x


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies. Just a quick check in. I have been reading and keeping up just haven't been up to posting. I have a horrible respiratory infection and have felt like crap. Going to my doctor this morning so hopefully relief soon. Thinking of you all. Big hugs.


----------



## SBB

Aw hope you feel better kel :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Kel Hope you're feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

K ladies what do you think I'm on cd 19 and I got a positive OPK?????
every other month it has been cd14....


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's very possibly a late OV hon. I think my final round of Clomid I Ov'd really late compared to the other cycles. All sorts of things can affect including stress etc. I'd go by the opks to be sure. xxx :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

I had almost given up and thought that I probably missed it..
What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







100_7232.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SBB

Looks fairly +ve - is it the darkest yet? I'd keep up the :sex: for now!! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

oh yea that is the darkest it's been. Wow we got alot of bding in this month started at cd8 lol.. looks like more for the next three nights... Whew!! I left it on the counter this morning with a sweet note for my dh saying I couldn't wait to be in his arms tonight... LOL!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Bless you Verna... Think my OH is rather enjoying the fact that I'm pregnant and he is now "off duty"... 2 years of trying wore him out somewhat I think!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol he must be loving it!! I'd say it's just a late ov then hun... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Although you did have ov pains didn't you? Hmmm.. Who knows jut keep :sex: !! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

awww Jess I know what you mean... HAHA!!!
I know strange, but the other tests have been no line or faint line so I believe this is the real deal and we've had enough bding that we should have covered all of our basis.. yea I think my dh can't wait until he can relax and just go to bed after a long day at work...oh poor guys.... NOT!!! most guys would kill to get as much practice as our husbands..
TOO Funny!


----------



## keepsmiling

Hi ladies hope ur all ok just wondered if anyone cud answer a quick quesion for me
well I'm starting clomid wen af arrives and I'm not havin bloods done just a scan on cd 12 I was just wondering how my fs can tell by a scan on cd 12 I it's workin and if and when I'm goin to ovulate
thanks ladies xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: keepsmiling. They'll be able to tell by the size of the follicle. At CD 12 they should be able to tell you by the size of the follicle when you're likely to OV. It is possible that they'll ask you to come in for a second scan to check that you have OV'd... I know that's what happened for me, but doesn't necessarily happen for everyone. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## keepsmiling

Ohh I c thanks for ur help how big does it need to be to ov x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo.. can't remember... I think between 20-30mm. The other girls may be able to confirm or deny that though! :)


----------



## keepsmiling

Anyone else have any ideAs xx


----------



## Smile4me

I'm not sure either KS hun I just know when I went in they took like 99 pictures and said I was ovulating?? I would just ask alot of questions when you go in for your scan OK before you go in for your scan (ask the dr) the nurse or tech will not tell you a thing. Have you ever ovulated on your own?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Found this website... https://www.advancedfertility.com/clomid-treatment.htm has a section on follicle monitoring.


----------



## keepsmiling

Thanks peach
well I dunno I do notably geta pos opk lye iny cycle anwherw between cd 22-28 so very late but I dunno if I ov tho x


----------



## babyloulou

Afternoon everyone! 

Keepsmiling- do you not do your temperatures?? 

Hi everyone else! I've tried to catch up...

Kel- hope you feel better soon love- that doesn't sound nice at all :hugs:

Tyson- so glad to hear you are starting to feel better honey. :hugs:

Suz- yay on your house news!! Get house shopping love! 

Ellen- hi :wave:

Peach- we have bought Mamas and Papas but we went for the big chunky solid oak one when it was on offer. The white M&Ps one you posted and Ikea ones are very similar to each other. If your OH wants a chunky sturdy one then tell him he has to be willing to spend more money!! That should keep him from constantly changing his mind again! :haha:

Smile- my cycles got longer the more time I spent on Clomid! If you've got a positive then :sex: girl!!!! 

Hi to anyone I've missed xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

I did do but I got so stressed with it all I may do next month but I wud def rather nt plus I work night shifts so it's difficult to get it accurate x


----------



## babyloulou

Well with a positive opk each month then it's likely you are ovulating- but without temps or blood tests at 7dpo it's impossible to know for sure :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

I no I might ask my gp to do bloods just so I no for sure if I was to temp and put it on ff wud that tell me if iv ovd or nt x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it would as long as your temps were accurate and steady- might be difficult if you work shifts- although vaginal temping is a lot more accurate. I would ask for bloods though- if your doc is willing to apend the money on scans for you then I can't see him saying no to a little blood test!! Just try to have it done about 8 or 9 days after your positive opk xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, FF would tell you through temps. There is no temp rise if you don't OV. The follicle scanning will tell you for sure. x


----------



## keepsmiling

It's my fs whonis doin the scans not docs my fs said I wnt need bloods cos I'm havin a scan on my first cycle x


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies! 

Suz congrats on the offer on your house! That is so great you won't be losing money on the deal as that is almost unheard of these days! everyone over here trying to sell their house is losing money on it! I hope you find a place to go!

Verna I think its totally expected to have a strange few cycles after MC. hormones are a bit wacked even though clomid is regulating them. I would not be surprised if you OV today or tomorrow with that strip. sounds like you have been getting some good BDing time in with DH though! it can get tiring when you just want to go to bed but really he is quite lucky to get to do it so often!!

Lou lou how is work?

umm whats a dowsing rod jess???

Kel so sorry about your RI. THats the worst when you are just waiting to go to labor and you are sick on top of it!! maybe labor will be super quick to make up for this.

Hi ellen what is up girl? are you all done with shopping already?

Well DH and I are still keeping it up about DTD once a week. I have to admit that this particular weekend it was actually quite enjoyable!! The first time I Think maybe it is hitting that point they say where sex is better in 2nd tri. I thought that was bull shite but it was quite fun! Other news, I am pretty sure we are feeling the kicks now. It feels like gas. I am sorry to say it, but when it happens it feels like I am going to have to toot! So little guy must be punching my intestine or something!
haha!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, bloods aren't necessary if you're having the scans. They normally check that OV has happened by checking for a corpus luteum. You're in good hands and I'd let the doctors do the worrying about whether you're ov-ing or not! Clomid has a great success rate. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad you're feeling bubs now KC! I'm definitely feeling little mini kicks especially in the evening! Dowsing rods are 2 metal rods that you hold one in each hand... you may have seen people searching for water with them held out in front of them... anyway white witches use them to make predictions!


----------



## SBB

Kc that's great news about feeling bubs!! :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I am so jealous of all the "movement feeling"!! I still have nothing!! 

Does anyone elses bump hurt when you first get up in the morning? Mine never hurts any other time but has cramps and soreness when I first get out of bed- it goes after a couple of minutes though! 

Casey- work was better today- I have managed to sort most of my sessions out into joint ones with the behaviour class so I am not on my own with them! And the powers that be have given me a walkie talkie!! :rofl: Apparently the only solution they could come up with! :rolleyes:
Glad you and OH are getting some :sex: in!! I've got to say I find it quite uncomfortable to be honest! 

AFM- I have my 20 week scan in the morning!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Kel - Hope you feel better soon!

Tyson - Glad to hear it all went ok and that you're recovering

Suz - congrats on the great price! Hope that woman's husband talks her out of her silly idea!! Hehe!!

Verna - PMSL at the love note you left him. I used to leave my positive OPKs on the bathroom for my DH too.. no note though... I think thats what gives it the romantic touch!

Peach - I understand what your husband means (though I have no idea what M&P furniture is like). I see some of the stuff out there... a $700 crib and when I see it in person I can't believe how flimsy it is for the price!!! I love seeing floor models because you know they've been put through a bit of abuse and its good to see how the stuff holds up. I'd rather not pay the extra money if its not going to be any sturdier, you know? Though I do know someone who lost their child to a crib that collapsed, so I'm a little paranoid about that!! I thought I'd buy used to save a ton of $ but now I'm too scared to! There now, I've passed my paranoia on to you ladies!!

Keepsmiling- My FS told me that any follicle that hits 18mm will definitely release an egg when the LH surge happens (basically there is a receptor on the follicle that develops once it reaches a certain size that is what makes it able to react to the LH and release an egg.... there is a chance for the receptor to have developed once a follicle is 15mm, but by 18, its pretty much a guarantee that its there and that an egg will release when you surge). So, by seeing what size and how many follicles you have, they know that you are going to ovulate soon, and when you get your surge, you'll release any follicles that are big enough.

AFM - not much to report for me. My friend is still in labor... poor girl! They almost sent her home from the hospital last night. Her contractions were 3 minutes apart, but she wasn't making any progress. Anyway, about 10 minutes before they were going to discharge her, her water broke, and they basically don't send you home once that happens. Still no news though, been having real contractions for the past 24 hours (had a few 2 nights ago, but they were 20 minutes apart and she slept through it all etc).
I wish I could be there for more updates and to see the little darling when he's born... 7 hour drive is a bit much though!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope things happen quickly for your friend Lisa. :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Lou I really hope you feel it soon! You must be moving soon too? Woohoo for 20 week scan how exciting!!

Hey lisa :wave: i hope your friend pops him out soon! That's a looooong labour :( 
Sure I asked already but when is your first scan? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Hehe, I should add it to my signature since people keep asking.. if I only had room! (once I see the HB, I'll be changing my siggy... I don't know how so many of you seem to fit in more information than I can manage!)
Its Thursday afternoon... so about 52 hours from now... not that I'm counting or anything.
I'm going in at 6w0d. Couldn't wait any longer than that as I desparately need to know how many there are.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it should be soon Suz. We were hoping completion would be this week but there are delays on the other end!! :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lou I am glad you don't have to be all alone with those hellions! haha. a walkie talkie too! you are going to be handlin bizness like a pro! you will feel him soon lou, it took me till 22 weeks to really know what it was. it seems like I feel it the most after I eat a big meal or after I eat something really sugary. weird!

JEss this dowsing rod friend of yours sounds pretty interesting! Are you into that stuff too? You seem like you are really into the powers of nature. 

Hey Lisa! hope your friend gets her baby out soon! that is quite a long drive to see her.

suz sorry to harp on this but do you think you are going to dtd during your pregnancy or just planning on waiting till baby is outta there? I still really think you oughta break the spell and get it over with!


----------



## lisaf

Suz, hehe, I'm curious about your answer to KC's question... I kind of agree... besides, you don't want to miss out on those amazing orgasms, right?

Of course I'm a total hypocrite having not DTD once since I ovulated... but I just need to see that scan first, lol... after that I swear I'll give in!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just stopping by again...lol. 

Lou how exciting you get your scan tomorrow!! Will be by to pics!!

Hope all you lovely ladies are well! xxxx


----------



## SBB

Lol alright alright girls, I'll do it! By the end of the week is that ok with you all?! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

LOL thats right DO IT... DO IT... DO IT.... Peer Pressure!!!!


----------



## lisaf

LOL.. yeah! Good job Suz... its now or never! ;)


----------



## Rudeollie

Nympho's Suz - Thats what it is hahaha!


----------



## Smile4me

Y Yes we are and I'm not affraid to admit it... HA!!! J/K!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah go on Suz!! Get on it! :thumbup:

Reeds- I will post scan pics straight after work
I promise! :thumbup: 

I am seeing the consultant straight after my scan to have my skin looked at. I thought it was my eczema spreading at first because of the pregnancy- but now I have large red circular rashes everywhere. They are blistering slightly and are so itchy and sore I can't sleep or even shower at the moment! :growlmad:


----------



## Smile4me

Ouch hunny I hope everything is OK! I can't wait to see the ring!!!!


----------



## lisaf

ouch on the rashes!! :(
As a life-long eczema sufferer... my best piece of advice is to slap skin that itches... it provides the same relief, but doesn't irritate the skin nearly as much as scratching!

Also, oatmeal baths can help (I always used the store-bought Aveeno stuff, never real oatmeal, lol).

Good to get it checked out though. My friend had itchy arms (no rash) and her nurse caught her pre-eclampsia because of that one symtpom.

BTW, my friend had her baby!!! :) His name is Brody... 8lbs 4oz 20.75 inches long. She had him at 9:48 (and waited until 11:05 to tell me!! The witch! ;) )


----------



## SBB

:rofl: alright ladies I'll let you know when the deed is done!! 

Aw Lou you poor thing :( I hope they can give you something for it :hugs: 

Yay for your friend Lisa! 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Suz, it's alright honey. DH and I have had basically no sex as I've had no energy or interest at all. Not to mention the few times we've tried it was very uncomfortable and somewhat painful. After two pregnancies I am not a believer in that sex is great during pregnancy crap. Lol
Lisa, congrats to your friend on Brody.
Hi there Reeds! Hope you're feeling well doll.
Lou, glad you got your work lined out. Can't wait to see scan pics!


----------



## kcw81

Haha, Don't listen to Kel suz, you said you were gonna do it this week so I will be waiting for the report back! I can totally understand why Kel doesn't feel like it, I mean you are ready to have the baby already and plus you were having the contractions and everything. But I think Suz should try it before its too late and they will have the longest dry spell ever!

Lisa glad your friend had a nice healthy baby!

Lou you poor thing with the rashes! theres gotta be an ointment to take care of that hopefully.


----------



## SBB

Thanks Kel - I have to admit I feel like crap and definitely do not feel like it! Although i do keep having sexy dreams so clearly I am missing it! 

My boobs are really hurting - anyone else? They feel so painful even when im not moving and underneath around my ribcage feels really bruised and it hurts to wear a bra, but it also hurts not to! I thought they might be better by now :( 

Oh Lou I forgot to answer your question about morning bump pain - yep mine does too.., infact I hurt all over in the morning but it's ok once I get up after a few mins... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz that sucks about the painful boobs. Mine just feel more uncomfortable, too bloated and too big for my bras. A bit itchy too, my belly itches as well. I don't get the belly pain you mentioned, maybe its stretching pain? I do feel crampy at times - especially when constipated.


----------



## NurseKel

Suz what really sucks now is I wanna have sex to try and induce labor but now i'm hacky coughing and snotting everywhere. Sooooo not sexy. Lol.
As for the boob pain I found that sleeping in sports bras helped tremendously. My pain went away a good while back thank goodness.


----------



## lisaf

Kel - lol... how about some nipple stimulation instead then? ;)


----------



## babyloulou

My boobs and bump were slightly itchy and sore- but now have the big red blisters all over them so not sure what is pregnancy itching and aches and what aren't to be honest Suz! :shrug: 

Smile- I will post a pic of the ring with my bump
pics tomorrow x 

Lisa- I've tried most things to be honest. I use oatmeal, emollient creams, bath additives and was using steriod cream before my bfp! The problem is though my main skin problems are around my genitals and tops of my thighs so daren't use my steriod cream anymore. However I think this is more than just eczema now so will see what the consultant says tomorrow. Congrats on your friend's baby xxx


----------



## lisaf

My FS looked at my steroid cream and said it was fine to use, but I still haven't put it on in months so I totalllllly understand avoiding the cream.
Vasoline works pretty well as a sealant to let your skin moisturize itself... but its horribly messy and doesn't wash out of clothes very well.

I know I've had rashes that just took forever to go away non-eczema ones... had a rash that started in my armpits and spread to my breasts from a strong deodorant I was using (took 6 months to heal... partly because I was scratching and using scalding hot showers to relieve the 'itch'). Breast tissue is so fragile anyway... scratching briefly will lead to bleeding in no time.

I know most over-the-counter lotions are total crap when it comes to serious rashes, lol. I don't know if you have the brand there, but the Body Shop makes a hemp hand creme that is SOOOO good. I love that stuff!!


----------



## NurseKel

Believe me Lisa that has been discussed. Lol. I've put all my induction trying on hold since having the baby while sick would suck. Which probably means Cade will decide he's ready. Lol


----------



## lisaf

Lol, totally!
What about rupturing the membrane? Too soon for that?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou could it be PUPS rash? I hope they find out what and can give you something. 

Kel I was hoping to pop in and see you was in labor. LOL. Now Cade wants to be stubborn. LOL Good luck hun


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks for all the well wishes girl. The baby is fine...he's still kicking and moving. None of this has affected him at all! I actually caught him moving on cell phone video last night and he's moving as we speak. I had a doctor's appointment today and come to find out I had e coli in the hospital...I hadn't known that. Had soem lunch and I think it's time for a snooze.

Kel, I hope you feel better soon!

kc, congrats on feeling baby move...it's so exciting!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Reeds- I hope not!! I've read that usually happens near the end and that the first signs are usually itchy palms and soles! They are about the only parts of my body that don't itch! :lol:

Tyson- wow- how could they not tell you that you had ecoli!?! That's mad! :hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Lisa, I have actually threatened to break my water with a knitting needle if something doesn't happen soon. LOL But considering I wouldn't know where to begin I have dismissed that idea. I go to my OB tomorrow and I am just hoping she tells me something is happening down there. I have had tons of contractions but as of last week they weren't doing anything.
Reeds, I wish I had labor news for you but I now realize my son is stubborn and he's not even in the world yet. Lord help us! LOL
Tyson, I have found it amazing all the things we can go through that don't seem to affect these little bubs at all.


----------



## babyloulou

So you're not happy at having nearly a month left then Kel? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NurseKel

Lou, Grrrr. LOL I am just a very impatient person and with the nursery done, bags packed, waiting to start leave, etc. I AM READY!!!! I think it makes it worse when you have pre term labor b/c you just kind of assume you will meet your bubs a little early then...nothing. And now that we don't have to worry about him coming too early he has staked his claim and doesn't seem to have any interest in coming out. Everyone is so looking forward to meeting him we are all impatient.


----------



## babyloulou

I don't blame you honey. I can't even imagine how impatient I will be by the end! I keep looking in my work diary and thinking about how far away January looks already! :lol:


----------



## lisaf

It doesn't help any that you get so uncomfortable in the last month that you just want him OUT! ;)


----------



## babyloulou

I've just noticed my ticker is stuck!! :shrug: It says 20 weeks and 2 days when it should say 3 days now! :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Oops ignore that last post!! I've just realised it's Tuesday and not Wednesday!! :rofl: The ticker is right! :lol:


----------



## lisaf

Ok... everybody jump at the same time... we'll see if we can nudge lou's ticker


1
.
.
.
.
.
2
.
.
.
.
.
3
.
.
.
.
.
JUMP!


----------



## lisaf

Darn, lol..


----------



## SBB

Hehe Lou I thought today was Monday!! 

I am getting so pissed off, almost every night there's a f**king massive spider in our house. WTF?! Did we invite you in - NO!! they are huge and I get in a little strop each time one comes in. Think they're from under the floorboards... I hate spiders :( 

X x x


----------



## SBB

NurseKel said:


> Suz what really sucks now is I wanna have sex to try and induce labor but now i'm hacky coughing and snotting everywhere. Sooooo not sexy. Lol.

Sorry but :rofl: !! No not exactly sexy! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz you big wimp! :rofl:


----------



## NurseKel

Exactly... but somehow it doesn't seem to put off DH from trying. LOL Bless him we've only done it once in the last few months and that was our pitiful attempt last weekend. He'd take it regardless. 
I so don't do spiders or other creepy crawlies. I have a kill on site policy. LOL


----------



## lisaf

Spiders are evil!!!! I might have finally killed the one living in my car's side-view mirror... it was huge and gross!!!
I made DH get the one out from under the trash-can handle... I was cringing/near-crying every time I had to put something in the bin.

Funny thing is, DH is now kind of afraid of spiders too... I somehow convinced him that they are yucky and scary too.... might have been the time he touched a spider then touched me with the same finger and I cried..... hmmmm

I keep putting DH off right now (and he's a little nervous for sex anyway) ... well he keeps telling me that there's nothing wrong with my mouth :dohh: No way mister!! LMAO!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I've been doing quite a bit of "mouth duty" over the last few months Lisa! :haha:

You're all big wimps over the spiders! :lol: (although I may let you off Lisa as I bet your spiders are huge in the US!!:shock:)


----------



## SBB

Lou give me your number and next time one shows up I'll call you to come and take care of it! 

Lisa :rofl: at you crying cos DH touched a spider then touched you!! 

We put a glass over then paper under and put them outside. OH has become more scared of them... I don't want to pass the fear onto my kids so gotta get a grip!!


X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not scared of them at all and will gladly move them
outside. Rats on the other hand!! :nope: Yuck! There are loads round here because we have two wood yards on the lane! Oo they give me the creeps- long creepy tails and disgusting long yellow teeth! :nope:


----------



## kcw81

haha hey guys my DH is DEATHLY afraid of spiders! ITs so funny cuz they don't bother me at all, they are eating other bugs in our house so doing us a favor! But I hate worms, slugs and anything slimy. DH has a can of spider spray and kills them onsite, sorry to offend you who want to let them back outside. Suz I think they like to come in where its warm since its getting chillier outside!

Lou, saying you have been doing a lot of mouth duty made me laugh!! Lip service! Dude I would rather DTD than mouth duty any day! TMI but generally DH cannot finish from mouth method so its a bit of an excessive service if I do it!

Kel I feel for ya hun, what is it going to take for you to get into labor?? I agree since you had early contractions you deserve to go into labor now already!!

What is this Tyson, you had ecoli?? What the? how did you get that? But baby is just fine right?


----------



## lisaf

Lou - LOL, I don't think the spiders where I am are any bigger than elsewhere. I know they get MUCH bigger in other areas/desert etc. They're ALL huge to me. I wasn't afraid as a kid, but had several terrifying episodes (one of the worst being when I pulled a tissue out of a box... thought 'eww somebody used it and put it back' because it was stuck together... peeled it apart to see a live spider. *shudder* 

Also seen them suspciously hovering over my clothes while I showered... two spiders, one each over my dirty clothes on the floor and my clean clothes on the counter... both climbing up their strands and equal distances from the clothes... as if shutting off the water warned them that I was coming and they tried to make their escape after doing whatever evil deed they were planning to my clothes....

I see a spider and I basically start hitting myself as if brushing it off me.

I wish my reactions weren't so violent... its gotten scary a few times while driving... had a cricket crawl up my jeans once and I thought it was a HUGE spider at first!!! Almost crashed the car... :blush:

Right now they are breeding like crazy or just being born or something... at least over here... so you keep seeing them inside etc as they try to find new territories that aren't as crowded. I did once read that spiders that live inside are specially adapted for that kind of environment and won't survive outside... makes the evil spider-serial-killer in me giggle when I hear people let the spiders go free outside :haha:


And Rats? Wild ones are kind of gross, but the ones I've seen were the size of a kitten and were all deformed from having crows peck at them.
But I actually LOVE pet rats... they are so cute and sweet and intelligent (give great manicures too, trimming your hang nails, LMAO). We had 2 named Calvin and Hobbes. Hobbes died right before Christmas last year and Calvin probably won't last much longer. Which will help as we need to move the cats to the room where the rat currently is so we can get the litter box out of the nursery. 

As for the mouth duty.. I don't usually mind, but he already 'owes' me about a dozen favors in return! Lol, I'm holding back now on protest alone as I think its been YEARS since he went down there for me. ... plus... the whole gag reflex thing may turn it into something very UN romantic.


----------



## kcw81

haha lisa thankfully I don't have a big gag reflex but there have been a couple times where I sort of have gagged but he never notices a thing!


----------



## lisaf

lol... well TMI, but I have trouble fitting all of DH in my mouth at times... I have a small mouth and he's SLIGHTLY bigger than 'average'... so I've gagged many times while not pregnant... just know that when I gag NOW it gets a lot closer to actually throwing up... a LOT faster :dohh:

I figure he can wait a few days until our scan, then we'll celebrate!!


----------



## kcw81

he definitely can wait! wow lucky you having a large one! haha


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, I don't even remember them testing for it, but who knows? I was on antibiotics and meds through the IV and never got sick except right before we went back to the hospital for the second time. So, ruptured appendix, infection, pneumonia, and now ecoli...what's next? Baby is perfectly fine!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Tyson poor you! I hope everything goes ok from now on honey xx

Right- I'm off to my scan xx


----------



## SBB

Good luck Lou!! X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck lou! Can't wait to see the pics. Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls-back at work from the scan- everything was fine! :dance: Baby measured perfectly- all well with heart, brain and other organs. :dance: They also confirmed it's definitely a boy! :thumbup:

AFM though that's a different matter!! The consultant was not happy about my skin at all! She's given me steriod cream (which I didn't think I could use in pregnancy- but she says I definitely need to!), some Piriton antihistamines (which I also didn't think I could have) and some extra strength emollient cream. She's also sent off a referral to a dermatologist for an emergency appointment!

I'll post scan and ring pics from home later. Got 3 ok pics- although again baby wasn't really playing ball! He kept turning his back again and putting his hands over his face! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

Awww Lou thats fabulous news hunny!!!!! YAY!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay Lou that is great news! Shame on the skin thing tho honey xxx Ive never encountered an emergency skin appointment before!xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Ive not been as,well to be totally frank I am officially stressed to the max! Work want a meeting with me - a disciplinary one, as they feel Ive being using the internet at work excessively! Its a total farce and is making me so upset,I cant believe if there was a problem WHY they've not said anything about it before ...............Im not even sure if they fire me I will get paid! Which we NEED!

And then to add insult to my stress - my blood results from last week, called up for them and told need to talk to a doc about them.........Told someone would ring me, she rang as I was at the loo saying " Im off home so call for another doc tomorrow!!" Ive called them back and creid down the phone and someone is calling me back! 

I am so scared and stressed and god I dont know............ xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great news Lou... :happydance: Boo to the skin problems.. :hugs: My Dad is a consultant dermatologist so I always send a picture to him if I have anything wrong! :) Normally he just tells me I'll live! :rofl: Curse of being a doctor's daughter!! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Ellen, :hugs: That is really crappy. If they try to fire you tell them that you'll take them to a tribunal claiming discrimination... A company would have to be stupid to fire a pregnant woman whatever their reasonings. Hope it goes ok. :hugs: 

What were the blood tests for? Keep on at the surgery until you get the results. Try not to get too stressed out though hon. Sorry today's not going so great for you. xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Jess xxx Im luckily backed up by my lovely friend at work who actually specalises in emplyment stuff. She's coming in with me on Tuesday........Its just SUCKS so much as my work is impeccable - BUT working for a county council at this time is dodgy ground. I pretty certain they are using it as an excuse to get rid of a load of staff rather than pay out redudancies (which are due in Oct..............)

Bloods were for anemia and some other tests. Im sure they will be fine, they always do this and stress you out! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Question ladies... I have had quite bad heart burn for the last 24 hours.. I've been taking Rennie and Gaviscon, but it's not helping much and now I have a bad pain in my shoulder... should I phone the MW? Or am I being a hypochondriac?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmmm never heard of shoulder pain from heartburn so give MW a call Jess. Just to be safe xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies cd1 today so dont no when i o think it may have been cd17or18 i think xxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, sorry :witch: got you Caz. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Smile4me

BIG HUGS Ellen, I'm sorry work is doing this to you sweetie!! Have they ever had any issues with your work performance before? Try not to stress about it, all they can do is warn you and move on.... I don't think they can fire you without giving you a verbal warning first.... scoundrels they should be ashamed of themselves picking on a lovely pregnant woman!!
Just go home, prop your feet up drink some grape juice (pretend its wine) and relax sweetheart, what about going to get a pedicure or something?

Lou sorry about the skin problem that sucks!!! I hope you feel better soon sweetie!

AFM cd20 had a slightly fainter line on OPK so I'm thinking it was def yesterday :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lots of :dust: and fingers crossed for you Verna. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

ope you do it this month. xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well that was a waste of time... I called the Midwife line that is in my notes... don't even have a name for my MW let alone a mobile number... anyway I was told they were too busy to talk to me. I was put through to the Maternity Day Unit and they told me to go and see my GP.... WTF? I have a consultant appt with my Ob/Endo tomorrow morning so will try and hold out til then... Just want to lie down... Bit difficult in an open plan office! :(


----------



## SBB

Oh dear it's all happening! 

Lou I'm so glad bubs is ok! Sucks about the skin though, but at least they are taking it seriously and investigating it... Hope it's nothing too serious... 

Ollie big :hugs: seriously they are NOT going to fire you over Internet usage. When you work for council/police/anyone like that it's soooo hard to fire someone! They have to give you verbal and written warnings etc. 
We had this issue with Internet in my old office with the police. Basically we were just told we could only go online for personal things before working hours or at lunch. So they'll probably just say something like that to you. You won't be the only one either I'm sure! 
Hope your bloods are ok, I'm sure they're fine, just keep pushing for the results... :hugs: 

Caz sorry AF got you :( 

Verna I hope you guys have done it!! :dust: :dust: :dust: for you! 

AFM - Ok after much pressure last night we 'sort of' did the deed! Lol it's been 5 or 6 months and I may have got OH a little over excited before the actual deed - so it didn't exactly last long!! :haha: lol we had a giggle about it and will try again later hopefully with more success!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Damn it jess I forgot you :dohh: I hope your shoulder feels better. At least you have an appointment coming up anyway. I think you probably need to go home sick though :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww Suz xxx It sounds like our first time after having bubs......And everytime after tbh! Hahaha Great you've broken down that barrier and at least now you can try dtd to get jesus on his way come xmas!!! 

Thanks for the advice on work too xxx 

Jess - Sounds like your health service is as crap as mine is! Can you maybe get home early?? 

Im STILL waiting on the doc to call...........Was told at 2.15 he would call within 40 mins. Im holding off on calling CAB and ACAS over work so I dont tie up my phone line!!! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I would go home sick except my colleague who sits opposite me seems to have been doing a lot of eye rolling at me (well not in my eyeline, but I can tell by her general vibe that she thinks I'm over egging things)... Want to prove to her that I'm not a hypochondriac! Stupid I know!! :) Plus I'm planning to pull a sicky tomorrow after the appt!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Right- this might be quite long.... :lol:

Ellen- right this was the job I did before I took up teaching. I worked in HR for an IT and marketing company. Part of my job was basically monitoring internet/email usage and disiplinary procedures. They cannot sack you unless you have had previous warnings or you have done something that warrants gross misconduct (so in this case you would have to have sent a very inappropriate/explicit email, posted something derogatory about your company on the internet or in an email or looked at porn or something equally as inappropriate)- if its none of these things and is just purely quantity of "internet usage" then they can only give you a warning. It should in this occasion be a verbal warning- however they 'can' give you a written warning if they are feeling harsh or wanting to crack down on this (they would use the excuse that you have already had a verbal warning - as the rule about internet usage is in your employee contract or was mentioned to you when you started the job). All a written warning will be though is to say "don't do it again" and it has to be removed from your employment record in 6 months time (as long as nothing further has occured) and can't be referred to again after this or disclosed to any future employer after the 6 months are up. Hope everything goes OK honey- and with your blood tests :hugs: xx

Peach- I definitely think you should demand to speak to someone honey. That is terrible that you have no-one to contact in emergencies xx

Suz- yay for the :sex:!! I bet your OH couldn't believe his luck! :thumbup:

Smile- So glad you've got the OPK patterns! Yay for ovulation :happydance:

AFM- the skin problem is getting worse every hour today. It is in big yellow blisters on my stomach now! Ellen- the emergency appointment is because apparently skin problems can be extremely serious in pregnancy (which I never realised) - there are 3 types of pregnancy skin diseases that can cause premature births and stillbirths- so the appointment is to rule these out. She said even if it's proved just to be a form of eczema that is being aggravated by pregnancy then the pus that is forming in the blisters can still harm the baby. I hate using the steriod cream and the antihistamines! :cry: There are big signs on both packets saying "not to be used in pregnancy"! It scares me to use them! :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou if you want to send me a photo I can send it to my Dad for you... He's on leave at the moment as he just had an operation and so I'll get a response pretty quickly from him... Might put your mind at ease a little... My email address is on FB. xxx :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I will send you a picture of my arm, my stomach and the top of my chest Peach. Howver the worst lesions are on the tops of my thighs and on my "lady bits" and I'm sure both you and your Dad don't want to see a picture of that! :blush: :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm sure he's seen it all before, but it's entirely up to you hon. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Theyvother in laws wantin to come round tonight and I darent even tell DH about all thats going on. My poor bubs is in knots! x


----------



## babyloulou

Is that listed along with anything else? Or does it just say that as the reason? It's a very broad statement. The internet policy ranges from not looking at child porn to going on the internet in work time- so that phrases could pretty much cover anything to do with your internet policy. Have they been more specific at all?


----------



## SBB

Ollie I think it's probably just that you use the Internet for personal reasons in working time...

Do you leave the window open at the bottom of the screen? If you do it may look like you're online all day long! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im so cross over it! x Thanks for letting me vent xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Hon, how stressful for you. I hope that it works out ok for you. I think they'd be on very very rocky ground if they fired a pregnant woman and it would come across as constructive dismissal and discrimination in my book! :hugs:

I've had a hot wheat cushion on my shoulder for the last hour, but it doesn't seem to help... the initial heat soothes the pain, but as the cushion cools down the pain returns... all heartburn related I'm sure, but I'm not sure I can have any more Gaviscon or Rennie... :cry: Really not looking forward to going home on the Tube and train... :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Only 4 days to go Ellen: 



> Who can get Statutory Maternity Pay
> To qualify for Statutory Maternity Pay (SMP), you must satisfy two basic rules:
> the continuous employment rule
> the earnings rule
> The continuous employment rule
> To satisfy the continuous employment rule you must:
> have been employed by your employer for a continuous period of at least 26 weeks into the qualifying week
> The qualifying week is:
> the 15th week before the week in which the baby is due
> This period must include:
> at least one day's employment in the qualifying week


----------



## babyloulou

Right- if they are trying to claim gross misconduct over pure internet/email overuse it would have to be EXTREME overuse. Have they actually mentioned gross misconduct?? You haven't sent any joke/rude joke emails with any picture attachments or anything that you can remember have you?


----------



## Rudeollie

pprt.


----------



## babyloulou

Right- there is no way they can sack you straight out for that. They would have to be able to prove you are not doing the work required of you for that to be moved to gross misconduct and it would be shaky ground- especially as you are pregnant!! They probably will give you a written warning though (but like I said that just means keeping your nose clean for the next 6 months and NEVER going on in work time until you leave on maternity!)

When is your hearing? They have to provide you with a list of the allegations and evidence before your hearing so you are aware of what is happening. Do you know who the hearing is with? x


----------



## lisaf

Ellen - That is my fear right now, lol.... I'm so sorry they're actually doing it to you, but I spend SO much time online lately (I'm not neglecting any specific work, but they'd be pissed if they knew... but there is no monitoring here so I'm probably safe, just paranoid). It seems pretty sure that its a warning though... both from what the other girls are saying and... well I don't know if things are different there, but here, when they are going to fire you, they give you NO hint its coming... they wait until you are there, then bring you back to the office, they don't warn you a meeting is coming up or anything like that.

Lou - yucky on the rash, good thing you're getting it checked out though.
From what I had read about my steroid cream, it was only considered dangerous if it entered the blood stream... that they couldn't prove that topical use did not enter the bloodstream so they couldn't say it was safe. But my FS wasn't worried about me using it either :shrug: I won't use it until I'm desperate. Hope its nothing serious. Have any BFing friends around? I hear that stuff works wonders! :rofl: (just the image of asking your friends for some spare breast milk to rub on your body...).

Suz - YAY!!!! Good for you guys!!!


----------



## babyloulou

No I don't have any friends breast feeding Lisa- otherwise believe me I would be willing to try it! :lol: I will bathe in my own when it comes! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

xx


----------



## lisaf

investigatory sounds better... and you mentioned 'alleged' ... if this were to happen over here, I'd expect it to be an interview based off of another co-worker accusing me of being on the internet.
Not sure if its different there... if they actively monitor etc...

Good luck!!! *hugs*

Peach - I found a cure for my heartburn, lol... I'd be curious if it helped you too! I just ate some Salt & Vinegar Crisps and honestly haven't had heartburn in DAYS since I did that.


----------



## babyloulou

Right so the "investigative meeting" title means they can use it as an informal type chat. They will ask you questions in it and then tell you they need time to decide on the course of action. However at some point before all this they must provide you with a copy of the evidence. If I was you I would email the person who informed you back and say "please can you forward me an overview of the items that will be under discussion so I can discuss these with my union" and see what response you get. They won't sack you honey xx


----------



## babyloulou

lisaf said:


> investigatory sounds better... and you mentioned 'alleged' ... if this were to happen over here, I'd expect it to be an interview based off of another co-worker accusing me of being on the internet.
> Not sure if its different there... if they actively monitor etc...
> 
> Good luck!!! *hugs*
> 
> Peach - I found a cure for my heartburn, lol... I'd be curious if it helped you too! I just ate some Salt & Vinegar Crisps and honestly haven't had heartburn in DAYS since I did that.

Most companies monitor here Lisa- and ALL councils/government offices do x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Lisa, over here they always say they are watching you.


----------



## lisaf

yucky, I'd be sacked for sure then :rofl: I try to get caught up on all the BnB posts in the morning before work, but I chat on too many threads!!! Lol.. and if I wait until evening, all you ladies are at work and I never get to be involved in discussions!

I'm not neglecting my work though... I could be doing busy work though..


----------



## caz & bob

lou glad your 20 weeks was fine hun sorry about your skin hope you get it better have you put some pictures on of bubs on hun xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

They can't hold it without you there honey- although they can hold their own "investigative meeting" without you there- but before they make a decision you must have been able to represent yourself so they will have to rearrange the main meeting for when you can attend (they can't force you to attend during sick leave) HAve you any idea how far they monitor things? Do you know if every email is read for example? Or if they just monitor random emails?


----------



## Rudeollie

Im sorry for bombarding you honey. Its just REALLY helpfull having you know all this stuff xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not an expert on maternity leave (I never had to deal with anyone on maternity leave) - but you are still employed until a hearing has taken place and a sanction given you- so yes if you were signed off and then returned a week later and your hearing was held then you are then officially in your 25th week and still employed. But honestly unless you have done anything that could be proven was "gross dismissal" and very severe then they won't sack you. They have to be very, very sure and especially being a council and you being pregnant!!! So unless there is a particularly bad email- or a very degoratory post about them somewhere then it will only be a warning. :hugs: The only question is whether you'll get a verbal or written to be honest :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

REALLY really appreciate all your advice xxx


----------



## lisaf

I feel stupid, but I'm still a total crybaby.... I bawl whenever a figure of authority reprimands me. Even if I know a particular reprimand is not a big deal etc, I can't stop my reaction and I just cry.
I hate it. Always been that way. Sometimes I can manage to not cry until I get somewhere private. It sucks.


----------



## TySonNMe

Hello ladies!

Ollie, I can't believe your employer...violation of internet policy? I would definitely get some more details. Before I got sick, I surfed the Internet all day literally...no one said anything about it.

Lou, I am so happy the scan went well! I can't wait to see some pictures.

Peach, I would call your midwife about the heartburn and your shoulder pain. I had heartburn too, but only at night when I laid down. I hoep you feel better soon!

caz, sorry the witch got you hun :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Rudeollie said:


> Thank you sweetie xxx I can handle a verbal or written xxx TBH as long as I got my SMP I would be happy......................Cos by the time I return from mat leave I could be working my notice as we could have moved out of are xxx
> 
> REALLY really appreciate all your advice xxx


I think your notice can be taken during maternity leave you know- so you don't actually have to go back :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Here's the 20 week scan then girls.......

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/3a2a3d48.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/ca11c272.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/00d0979a.jpg



*And here's my nice sparkly platinum number......*



https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/90fc8cfc.jpg


----------



## TySonNMe

Lovely pictures Lou!! And what a beautiful ring!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww how how lovely! Both little boy and the ring! Lucky lucky gal xxx


----------



## lisaf

amazing!!!! (both the ring and the scan, lol!)


----------



## SBB

aw how cute! love the ring too it's gorgeous! :D

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love the ring and the lovely pics of your boy!! Xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw lou its lovely the scan is brilliant hun he look so cute little button nose awww xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Beautiful pic! He is so handsome! Your ring is so beautiful as well!! Lucky lady


----------



## Peach Blossom

Urgh... Still feeling rough... Heartburn and shoulder pain has now been joined by a headache... Can't get comfortable... :cry: Thought a hot bath might help, but it didn't...


----------



## lisaf

Try the Salt and Vinegar Crisps!! :) I really want to know if they help someone else! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha... Bit late to pop to the shop now!! Will try tomorrow if it hasn't gone away!! Xx


----------



## SBB

Aw peach Hun I hope you at least get a good nights sleep :hugs: 

Lisa scan tomorrow!! So exciting!! :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Haha... Bit late to pop to the shop now!! Will try tomorrow if it hasn't gone away!! Xx

You should ALWAYS have a supply of crisps. Especially S&V. Let this be a lesson to you!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Peach I really think you should get yourself into your GP in the morning if you can't get a response from the midwife- you need to get these pains checked out honey xx


----------



## lisaf

Lol... let me know if the S&V works... I'm dying to know if it was just a fluke with me or not! :rofl:

:happydance: scan tomorrow!!!! :) 18 hours to go :haha:
Ok... here's the thing... I had heard that the MC rate goes down to 3% once you see the hb... but now I keep hearing stories of MCs where they saw the heartbeat and still lost it... so I'm worried that statistic is based on 8 or 12 week scans, and that seeing the HB now won't mean I'm pretty 'safe'.

Reason is, we dont' want to tell my MIL until the risk is mostly gone... she couldn't handle it if we lost it... I had promised myself I'd stop worrying once I saw the HB... but now I'm doubting that its really that 'safe'. :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

I think the 3% statistic is if you see the heartbeat at a 12 week scan Lisa- but I was told when I had my 9 week scan that if we saw a heartbeat then the risk dropped to 10-15% after 8 or 9 weeks- so the risk does drop once you've seen a strong heartbeat no matter how early- but just not as much xxxx


----------



## lisaf

lol thanks... thats what I was afraid of... don't think we can hold off on telling the MIL if the hb is there though :dohh: Oh well, we have to assume everything will be ok or else go crazy with worry, right?


----------



## babyloulou

Exactly Lisa! There's not a single one of us on here that hasn't feared the worst through most of the 1st trimester. What will be will be but you just need to keep thinking that the majority of pregnancies do survive after this point! PMA xxxx :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Its hard to know that when you see all the MCs on here :dohh: one of the only downsides to BnB!!!


----------



## SBB

Lisa I think the risk goes down, because quite a lot of early miscarriages the baby never develops a heartbeat... 
Every scan you have obviously the risk keeps going down but I don't know the stats...
As you say just try and think positive! No reason to think everything won't be fine :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Well, lol.. I already learned the hard way with TTC that everything doesnt' always go as planned and things don't always work out :dohh: I guess thats what gets stuck in my head... I'm used to things not working out for me... as I'm sure ALL you fellow clomid ladies understand!

I guess when you hear someone gets their scan at 9 weeks with no hb and the baby is measuring 7 weeks.... does that mean they had a hb perhaps and then died? Or that the fetus kept growing without a hb? I mean nobody knows, I just still worry.
And heck, there are women who lose their babies WELL past the 1st trimester, my aunt lost one at 6 months. 

And even having the kid is no relief... then you have to worry about something happening TO the kid, and you wish they were safe in your belly again where you didn't have to worry about daycare abuse or molestation or illness...

Ok I'm working myself almost to the point of tears... I don't know if I'm ready to handle all these worries!! I know I will manage, I know I have time to adjust to all these thoughts etc... but its just so scary. Worth it... but scary.


----------



## babyloulou

And if the Clomid still hadn't worked we still all be worried about that! We'll always be worried when it comes to fertility, pregnancy and motherhood- it's just the way it is. Just try and stay calm Lisa- you'll feel much better after your scan. Let us know as soon as you can xx


----------



## lisaf

Thanks ladies!! :hugs: Its so wonderful to have so many people understand what I'm dealing with! I think I'm also just being a little bit hormonal right now :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Again we're all on board with you there too! :lol: I've had my fair share of "moods" during this pregnancy- loads more of that to come Lisa! :lol:


----------



## TySonNMe

lisa, I don't think the worrying will ever stop. I think the same way sometimes. I just wanted to get through the first trimester, and before every scan I would worry that something would be wrong. Then I would be okay right after the scan and start worrying all over again the next day. Now, the big thing is SIDS when little man is an infant. It will never stop...not even when they're full grown adults! I guess it comes with the territory of becoming mommies! :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa honey, the risks of MC goes down every week. The first magic milestone is 8 weeks as before that there is no blood flow between the mother and baby. After 8 weeks the chances of mc drop by 70%. Sadly with my first mc I did see a hb on one of the scans then 2 weeks later was told she was gone. No one can promise you that everything will be ok, but pma really does help. With regards to telling your MIL I would may e wait until your 12 week scan. Having said that we did tell our family very earlywith one of our pregnancies and when we lost it they were all so understanding and were glad that they had been told. I know better than to say 'I'm sure everything will be ok' to you, but I can send you a whole load of PMA and tell you that, as I do with all my friends, I'm praying that everything will be ok. The first 12 weeks are the longest and hardest, but we're all here to help you get there!! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies sorry I missed you all today (to me its still wednesday!). thought I would pop on real quick before going to bed. I was busy today with some accounting work from home I got. I read back through some of the posts and will try to respond to the ones I remember!

Lou, LOVE your ring!!! its so pretty, the diamond is so glittery wow! And your scan pics came out such great profiles! cute little guy! did OH go with you? did he love it? I am sad my 20 week scan pics did not show any good profiles!

Ellen what happened at work? Did you get in trouble for being on the internet or you don't know yet? IT better not be for being on the internet, EVERYONE does it and its not fair to single you out. Good luck!

Lisa, everyone already said it but I will too, I was the exact same as you, worried to bits for the entire first trimester. And after each scan I would feel better for maybe a week, but then worry again!! I was too cautious and did not want to tell anyone until I got into 2nd tri since I had the MC before and was worried it would happen again. LEt us know how your scan goes and if you are gonna tell MIL!!

Hi Tyson, Suz, Jess, Caz and Kel. Wheres verna? Hi to you too girl!

I don't have any other new news except I have been eating like a pig, which actually isn't anything new but today was a shining example of excessive snacking. I don't know why but I have to snack and munch when working at the computer!


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies :wave: KC stop eating!! :haha: what time is it there?! 

And yes where is the lovely Verna?! She's gone all quiet - maybe too much :sex: has worn her out!! :haha: 

Lisa it's up to you on the MIL front, we told immediate family quite early, but my thinking was that if something did happen, I would want the baby to be acknowledged and want their support, rather than going through it alone... But it depends on your relationship :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning Suz and KC... And all the other ladies. Hope you're all ok. I've woken up with a headache :( Have my endo/obs appt this morning then think I'll take the rest of the day. :)


----------



## SBB

That's no good peach I hope it goes soon... Good luck at the appointment. Hope the shoulder is feeling better today? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Still got pain in my shoulder, but I know it's directly related to the heartburn... Just going to eat really bland food today and see if that helps! I have a Gentle birth session later too, so that should help me!! :)


----------



## SBB

Yeh I think it is related, I remember a while ago I had heartburn and I was in agony and my back and shoulder really hurt. It did disappear after a day or so... 

This morning there was another f**king MASSIVE spider in the kitchen the cat chased it under the oven. Then I came in the lounge and there's yet another one in the lounge. Dead though I think the cats must have got it in the night. Although they often play dead then spring to life to attack!! Ok, maybe not attack but still. 
Not happy. 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

It does seem to be spider time right now... I almost jumped off the sofa the other night as I saw the most massive spider coming straight towards me!! I hate spiders... Of any size, but big ones scare the pants off me!!!


----------



## SBB

Me too :( a cute little field mouse and I'd be fine! 

Yuck they've put me right off my breakfast! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :wave:


----------



## laura6914

HI again ladies, :wave:
Been a while im sorry :blush:
Hope you are all well. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

oh lou just noticed, HYGE congrates on your BLUE bump :yipee:


----------



## SBB

laura6914 said:


> oh lou just noticed, HYGE congrates on your BLUE bump :yipee:

Lol we've ALL got blue bumps!!! No-one has broken the trend yet! How are you Laura? Ready to pop?! 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

oh yey SBB HUGE congrates to you to hun. WOW all blue. Weird. 

Yeah only 4 weeks left to go. Cant see him staying put for that long though as been getting a few pains and things for the passed few days. how are you hun. All going well?


----------



## Peach Blossom

So just finished at the hospital... Very confusing!! There were 3 people in there for a start... The obstetrics registrar, the endocrinologist and the midwife. They spoke so fast and over each other that I lost the strand several times!! Thankfully my OH was there to try and make sense of it all... Basically they're going to do a glucose tolerance test in 2 weeks time then see me again jointly in 8 weeks. In the meantime I will have a uterine artery doppler scan and see the obs registrar again on 12th oct. Should they see notches in the uterine artery doppler scan they will probably deliver early at aroun 37 weeks via C section. From 28 weeks they will scan me every 2-4 weeks. I may as well just set up camp there! I booked 5 appts today! Crazy crazy... Sure I've forgotten stuff too as it all happened so fast!!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

LAURA!!! How the devil are you darling?? X


----------



## SBB

Wow Peach what is all that for?! I don't really get it! 

Ooh Laura maybe you will beat Kel to it! How exciting you must come on and tell us all about it (leave out the horrid bits!) and post some piccies once he's here - can't wait!! :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

Peach i would be confused by all that to :shock:

HEY LOU :wave: Im good thanks chick, how are you hun? All well

SBB will definitley keep you all posted with lots of pics to. Still a few weeks away yet though. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I'm fine thanks honey- had the 20 week scan yesterday- pictures are a few pages back if you want a gander. Oh and I've got engaged :dance:

I bet your bump is massive now!! Post us a bump
piccy!


----------



## laura6914

OMG double congrates then hun. :happydance:
I have been trying to post one but its not letting me for some reason, it keeps saying invalid file. Ill try with a different pic now. xx


----------



## Baby

Peach, I couldn't help noticing you mentioned dopplers. Do you realise the implications of problems with the end diastolic flow for the baby? You said they may have to deliver you at 37 weeks if there is a problem with the flow but this could also mean your baby going to special care and not being fed for some time etc. My friend had exactly that problem, I don't understand it that well but its not something I would want to talk about at the moment if I was you, it could be a very scary complication for you and baby. I'm sorry if I'm talking out of turn, I just thought you may not realise what you're saying and I only know from my friend and she had a terrible time. I really hope this doesn't happen for you, please Peach...wish for this pg to go smoothly. :) 
Baby x


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls! I didn't have too much to read through...quiet last night!

Laura, glad to see you back on. you and Kel are so close...it's so exciting! I'll be right behind you gals (not too close though)! 

Peach, I have 4 or 5 appointments next week too...I can't wait to go back down to just the OB appointments. 

AFM, I woke up too early. I think LO slept through the night but was moving around all morning! I have been given different antibiotics as the doctors are not liking what they are seeing from my incision (TMI, but they have given me a drain as the infection was pretty bad). It doesn't seem to be changing for the better either. I feel much better overall, but am worried they may hospitalize me again due to an infection and put me back on an IV. Bleh! :(


----------



## laura6914

thanks hun, oh no, sounds like your having an awful time. Whats wrong?


----------



## TySonNMe

My appendix ruptured about 2 and half weeks ago. I had surgery to have it removed. Little man is fine...thankfully, he was competely unaffected by any of this.


----------



## laura6914

oh my days, Sorry to hear that hun. Thank heavens your both ok though. :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks Laura! :)


----------



## NurseKel

Good morning lovely ladies. Hope everyone is well and has a fabulous day. I am finally starting to feel human again after this awful bronchitis so antibiotics seem to be working. Went to OB yesterday and although she wont do a sweep or induction until 39 weeks she did say I am finally 2 cm dilated. After my exam I started losing a lot of my mucus plug too so fingers crossed something is happening finally. Next week is scan and another weekly appt. Sure would be nice to not need that appt.....lol.


----------



## laura6914

HI Kel, sounding promising. I wish i was that close. Im 3/5ths engaged so could still be a while yet athough i have been getting a few promising pains.


----------



## SBB

Wow Kel it's so exciting - sounds like it's really going to happen soon!! 

:wohoo: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow it's so exciting that we will have out first two babies on here soon!! :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Suz - I'm jealous that your cats attack spiders... I have 3 cats and a dog who all ignore the spiders :( damnit!!! 

AFM - got my scan in 1.5 hours... nervous as hell... I have a feeling that if something were to go wrong *knock on wood* that it would be nice for them to know what I was going through, but too much 'support' and I'd feel smothered, you know? My worry is that my MIL is super sensitive and cries over news she hears on the radio... I worry that she would dwell on this more than me, never ever be able to stop wondering etc and I would hate to see it linger in her heart... I just think it would linger for her MORE than me and then I'd feel bad.
However, DH has said he can't hold back from telling them any longer... so I guess thats that, lol.
PMA PMA PMA PMA, right?

Peach - that sound so confusing!?

Kel - OMG that sounds REALLY close then if you're losing the mucus plug!! Both my friends who just had babies didn't lose theirs until they were well into labor... and both of them stuck at 1cm dilated until labor started.. I know everyone is different, but it just sounds like you're so very close! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

So excited that we'll soon see some of the little guys we've been talking about for so long!! :) the race is on... We should have bets of who'll be here first! :) so excited for you girls!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks ladies. I'm trying to not get too excited as I know I could be stuck at 2 for weeks but fingers crossed! Lol. Good luck with your scan Lisa. I'm sure everything will be perfect. Peach, hope your shoulder gets better. Heartburn sucks! My poor DH has become obsessed and keeps asking if it's time everytime I have a pain. He's hilarious and I have a feeling he will be nervous as hell when labor actually starts. Rofl.


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, ladies. I was 7 days late so I took a test. It's a BFP! Wow. I'm nervous, but excited. Hubs and I are going to wait until 12w to tell people this time. So, I guess I'm back with you all!


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! Honey that is amazing!!!!!!!! Congrats xxx I knew you would be back soon xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Baby said:


> Peach, I couldn't help noticing you mentioned dopplers. Do you realise the implications of problems with the end diastolic flow for the baby? You said they may have to deliver you at 37 weeks if there is a problem with the flow but this could also mean your baby going to special care and not being fed for some time etc. My friend had exactly that problem, I don't understand it that well but its not something I would want to talk about at the moment if I was you, it could be a very scary complication for you and baby. I'm sorry if I'm talking out of turn, I just thought you may not realise what you're saying and I only know from my friend and she had a terrible time. I really hope this doesn't happen for you, please Peach...wish for this pg to go smoothly. :)
> Baby x

Hi Baby, I'm sorry for the experience that your friend had. A uterine artery doppler scan looks for knotching in the uterine arteries. If there is no knotching, which I hope is the case for me, then they are happy to let the pregnancy go to 40 weeks and for a natural birth. If there is knotching then it can affect the blood flow and the efficiency of the placenta. The main reason that they do this scan is because it can be an early indication of pre-eclampsia. That is the reason they have asked me to have a scan. My BP has been a bit up and down and I've had bad headaches, plus a familial history of pre-eclampsia. It is fairly common for women classed as high risk like myself to have these scans. The scans are done between 22-24 weeks and are important as they change the care plan that they have for you. I, of course, want this pregnancy to go the full 40 weeks and for me to have an easy birth to bring my healthy baby in to the world. Unfortunately due to my history and current medical problems these things have to be discussed early.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Onelildream said:


> Ok, ladies. I was 7 days late so I took a test. It's a BFP! Wow. I'm nervous, but excited. Hubs and I are going to wait until 12w to tell people this time. So, I guess I'm back with you all!

Yay!!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!! :dust: :dust: :hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

NurseKel said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm trying to not get too excited as I know I could be stuck at 2 for weeks but fingers crossed! Lol. Good luck with your scan Lisa. I'm sure everything will be perfect. Peach, hope your shoulder gets better. Heartburn sucks! My poor DH has become obsessed and keeps asking if it's time everytime I have a pain. He's hilarious and I have a feeling he will be nervous as hell when labor actually starts. Rofl.

Haha... I remember going to the cinema with my SIL 3 weeks before she was due.... Everytime she moved in what looked like discomfort to me I panicked and thought she was going in to labour! :rofl: I don't think my OH has even put 2 and 2 together and realised there will be a birth in 20 weeks time!! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Dream, wow! I'm so excited for you! Congrats!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Onelildream!! :happydance: Congratulations and welcome back honey xx :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Hey everyone! Wow its exciting on here this AM!! 

One LIL CONGRATS!!!! I am hoping for you to have a sticky sticky bean this time!!!

Laura - so great to hear from you girl!! your pic is so cute in your avvie. I can't believe how close you are, are you ready or scared shiteless like I am going to be!!

KEl - wow it sounds like something is happening with your MP coming off!! DOesnt that mean it is time?? I am so excited!!

JEss sorry about the shoulder pain girl, that sucks. IT also sucks to eat bland food but if it helps then guess you will have to. I love my food spicy!! I am confused by your doctor appts!

Suz I am sorry you have such frightful spiders ganging up on you poor thing! Maybe they are trying to scare you into DTD with OH. hahaha. lame joke I know.

Lou did your OH go to your scan hun? 

Lisa let us know how the appt goes!! hoping all looks good!

Tyson I am so sorry for what you went through with the appendix. ITs the last thing you need to have all these extra medical probs right now! well better to have the appendix out now than if it happened after baby came out and you have to try to take care of baby and have an operation right?

Hey ellen whats going on girl? And Verna I guess is resting up from too much sex. haha.


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- yes he came! Wild horses wouldn't be able to stop
him! :lol: I am currently trying to convince him that he doesn't have to come to my Glucose Tolerance Test as it's nothing to do with the baby and I just have to sit there for two hours!!! He still thinks he should! :rolleyes:


----------



## lisaf

Aw lou thats so sweet that he'll come to all that stuff, lol!
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/008a.jpg
Measuring smack dab on track and I got to see the heartbeat!! Made me cry
and only one in there (whew!)


----------



## babyloulou

Yay well done Lisa!! :happydance: Now you can relax a smidge xx


----------



## SBB

Yay congrats dream!! :wohoo: so happy for you! 

Lisa I was just about to say good luck at the scan but you're back already! Fab news hun :yipee: so pleased you saw HB too :D 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Lol, thanks ladies... on a bit of a high right now.
He said there was a dark spot where I may have some blood pooling so not to be terrified if I start spotting... good to have that fore-warning.

He said we'll do a 7 week scan, an 8 week scan, then if everything is looking good, we'll do a 10 and a 12 then I'll move over to regular OB/GYN care. Little worried about all those scans, lol!! But will be super reassuring!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

thts gr8 news lisa is there def just the one in there thenxx


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> He said we'll do a 7 week scan, an 8 week scan, then if everything is looking good, we'll do a 10 and a 12 then I'll move over to regular OB/GYN care. Little worried about all those scans, lol!! But will be super reassuring!!!

You're so lucky to get all those scans! Otherwise the wait in between is sooooo long! 
x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great news Lisa. So glad everything was good! :) :hugs: At least you'll have lots of pics with all those scans!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Great news Lisa! So glad little beany is ok xxx


----------



## babyloulou

That's a good thing Lisa- you're lucky being given all those scans! :thumbup:

AFM- I am finding being back at work so difficult!! I was fine the first couple of days when there was plenty of computer/admin quiet jobs to do- but today I've had my first full day of lessons and it has killed me!! I have never noticed how much constant energy my job requires before- can't switch off for a second with a room full of kids! I feel all tired, emotional and tearful tonight! OH is getting it in the neck already! :blush:


----------



## SBB

Lou I feel for you hun :hugs: must be hard work :( I hope you can somehow get back in the swing of things! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think the main problem is I really don't want to anymore! Since I've been pregnant I just can't care about my job- and it's one of those jobs where you have to!


----------



## SBB

I sort of know how you feel. I basically haven't done any work since I got pregnant. The first few weeks I did but then just had no motivation at all. 

How long til you can go on maternity?! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

kc, I am definitely happy to have a successful surgery now and be able to recover at home than having to go through this after the baby is born! I couldn't imagine trying to recover and take care of a newborn.

lisa, congrats on a great scan!


----------



## Smile4me

Well hello ladies, sorry I didnt get on, my dh was like hun arent you going to spend time with me, so Iput the laptop away and dtd but not last night, I was SO tired!

Oh gosh I forgot all what I just read... Long day one of my co-workers just looked at me and said shes two months along... I'm so genuinely happy for her but she hasnt acknowledged my mc at all! Although I know she knows about it,,, I dont know how I feel, I guess I just feel pretty damn selfish right now.
I'm just emotional right now, I've got cramps and heartburn like no tomorrow... Don't know what the hell is wrong with my body.
I have 21 bloods today so that will be out of the way and I guess from there we'll see what happens.
I'm just on an emotional roller coaster my damn hormones are so out of whack, I've been trying to stay positive but dear God its hard at times, I'm sorry and I don't want to be a Debbie Downer so that's why I've kinda not posted,,,, plus sorry Lisa, I dont want to add to your worries but I saw the hb twice and lost it at 12 weeks so I guess the worry never ends for any of us until you see that beautiful baby and you hear it cry for the first time.

I am so happy for Onelil, I sure hope we are bump buddies soon. I texted her earlier when she told me! Super Happy for you hun!!!!

I can't remember anything else I read, I'm sorry ..love you guys!


----------



## SBB

Aw Verna Hun :hugs: no one can blame you for feeling a bit selfish, especially when this woman hasn't even acknowledged your MC. She is the selfish one for not even considering your feelings! 

It's hard enough seeing others pregnant when you're ttc, let alone after a loss. So don't feel bad :hugs: 

I hope the heartburn and moods are leading to a bfp - you totally deserve it and I'd love if you and dream were both preg again it would be so amazing! 

Feel free to vent to us anytime. We're not just here for the good stuff... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Verna - thanks, I appreciate hearing that stuff... its better to remain cautiously optimistic than to charge ahead thinking everything is fine from here on out.. don't mind the 'downer', lol. We'll still be telling family because DH can't hold it back anymore.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not sure when to leaveto be honest- might leave at 32 weeks!


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry you are down Verna. I too hope your ailments are bfp symptoms and you and onllil get to be bump buddies again! We all love you xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Verna. I know how tough it is. Of course you're happy for others pregnancies, but at the same time it highlights your loss. It's a strange mixture of feelings but the most important thing is that you know it's ok to feel down and emotional... It's ok to not be ok... :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Ladies, 
Sorry Lisa hun I would just be very cautious ONLY from experience.


----------



## NurseKel

Verna, I'm sorry you r so down right now. I know how hard it is to stay positive. You r always so wonderful and supportive to all of us and we are here to return that during the ups and the downs. Keep your chin up and just know we r all giving you huge hugs.


----------



## lisaf

Verna - I totally understand.. I need reality checks and am always a realist, not an optimist or pessimist.
Thanks sweetie :hugs: Must be hard to see someone get excited over a 6w hb and know that you were there not long ago and it didn't turn out well :hugs: I totally understand it. (as best as I can without having gone through it)


----------



## Baby

Peach Blossom said:


> Baby said:
> 
> 
> Peach, I couldn't help noticing you mentioned dopplers. Do you realise the implications of problems with the end diastolic flow for the baby? You said they may have to deliver you at 37 weeks if there is a problem with the flow but this could also mean your baby going to special care and not being fed for some time etc. My friend had exactly that problem, I don't understand it that well but its not something I would want to talk about at the moment if I was you, it could be a very scary complication for you and baby. I'm sorry if I'm talking out of turn, I just thought you may not realise what you're saying and I only know from my friend and she had a terrible time. I really hope this doesn't happen for you, please Peach...wish for this pg to go smoothly. :)
> Baby x
> 
> Hi Baby, I'm sorry for the experience that your friend had. A uterine artery doppler scan looks for knotching in the uterine arteries. If there is no knotching, which I hope is the case for me, then they are happy to let the pregnancy go to 40 weeks and for a natural birth. If there is knotching then it can affect the blood flow and the efficiency of the placenta. The main reason that they do this scan is because it can be an early indication of pre-eclampsia. That is the reason they have asked me to have a scan. My BP has been a bit up and down and I've had bad headaches, plus a familial history of pre-eclampsia. It is fairly common for women classed as high risk like myself to have these scans. The scans are done between 22-24 weeks and are important as they change the care plan that they have for you. I, of course, want this pregnancy to go the full 40 weeks and for me to have an easy birth to bring my healthy baby in to the world. Unfortunately due to my history and current medical problems these things have to be discussed early.Click to expand...

Peach, Thanks for the explanation. I'm sorry I said I don't know much about it...I am in fact a midwifery ward manager and have been for over 20 years, and have in depth knowledge of the dopplers you speak of. I would just like to say again that you seem to be just focusing on the implications for yourself and your need to have a smooth and "easy birth" but perhaps you should shift your focus to the baby and the fact that REDF or AEDF could make your baby poorly after birth? Can I also add that first babies are extremely unlikely to be "easy births" as you are hoping. I really do wish you well but it seems you do not have complete understanding of what you are trying to explain. Best of luck. I won't bother you again!! :kiss:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks for the info Baby.


----------



## Peach Blossom

So have you ladies done any names lists? I've done my top 5 girl and boy names and OH started his tonight... It's funny what associations you have with names isn't it?! Some perfectly lovely names are ruined for me by bad experiences with people of those names!! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxx


----------



## kcw81

hey verna its good to hear from you even though you are feeling like poo. I totally understand and would be the same if I were you, actually I would be worse! I would want to hide under my covers and be a total downer. It feels like poop when others are getting lucky and you were just there. I am impressed at your good attitude day to day to be honest, you are an inspiration. However its bound to catch up with you a little at times, the sadness and hurt, especially with dang clomid and hormones! Keep up the good work you and DH are doing and it will happen soon. Anyway I am glad you checked in. I like your new avvie pic! very cute. I am amazed that you are 35.


----------



## kcw81

Lisa congrats on a positive scan today! Yes definitely advised to be cautiously hopeful as you already are planning. I think Positive thinking is awesome and wish I could do it more often but sometimes I Would rather be prepared than totally devastated and caught off guard by anything bad happen. its a hard balance isn't it? but at any rate today was a good day for you and I am so glad! 

Lou, I don't blame you for not wanting to be at work anymore. ITs so hard when you realize its just not the highest priority at all anymore since your babe is on its way. I forgot to respond but your OH is a total star.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry, I don't want to hijack this thread, but I'd just like to say one more thing about baby's comments before I forget them. My focus has always been and will remain on my baby. But until 2nd Feb 2011 my baby is me. The only way I can look after my baby until then is by looking after myself and focussing all my energy in making sure I am providing the best possible conditions for my baby to grow. I'm not a selfish person nor am I unintelligent nor unaware of the risks to me and my baby. I believe in the power of the mind and believe wholeheartedly in the gentle birth method that I'm following. Anyway sorry ladies, just wanted to say that. Nuff said on the matter.


----------



## lisaf

:hugs: Peach... was thinking the same thing and was surprised you didn't respond to that part of Baby's post before, lol... I don't think any of us saw what you were saying in the light that Baby did.
Moving on.....

DH and I already have our top pics for boy and girl, lol... though I like looking at girl names.. DH won't budge on the boy name! He's had it picked out for years! :dohh: Thank goodness I like it!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Lisa :hugs: i've had my heart set on francesca for a girl forever, but OH won't budge hrumpf! Not getting too wound up though as we're bound to be team blue hanging around you ladies!! :rofl:

Ok who sent all the spiders my way?! Hmmm?! Come on own up! I think they've been told its open house here chez peach!! Ewwww....

Oh and here's something to make you all hungry/jealous. My SIL who is an actress spent the day eating chocolate for an advert today!! Lucky person!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Peach- I Was very confused by the posts to be honest!! (not your posts- the other persons) i couldn't figure out what Baby was trying to say to you!?! I was so confused I clicked to read her past posts to see if it was a wind-up and noticed she has mainly only posted in your journal and here! Is she following you :rofl: 

AFM girls- I can DEFINITELY feel the baby tonight!! Little taps inside my stomach1 he's doing it contantly! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay lou that's so great!! Bet you're so chuffed!! :) :hugs: 

Yeah baby posted in my journal... Don't know what she was doing here... Maybe I do have a stalker!! :)

Just went to the bedroom to do my injection and as I went to put the syringe in to the sharps box I noticed that inside is the most massive spider ever... Literally about 2 inches in diameter!!! Not sure I want to go to bed now... What if it crawls out and on to my head in the night?! Arrgghhhh.... :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Yay Lou!!!!

Peach, lol.. that stinks that he won't budge. My parents compromised by naming me Elizabeth but calling me Lisa
Is Frances close enough for you and maybe easier for him to accept?


----------



## lisaf

OMG the spiders ARE following you
Wonder if Baby is a spider that has learned to type :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! I noticed you got told off in your journal too by said spider! Tut tut Peach!!! Naughty girl! :nope:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: lmao... Lisa you're too funny!

Frances was my gran's name and where I got Francesca from... OH doesn't like Fran which he says it will inevitably be shortened to... Don't worry, I have some emotional blackmail up my sleeve should I be the first clomid grad in the group to have a girl!! :) xx


----------



## SBB

Yuck peach you need to get rid of the spider! Thankfully the one under the oven came out and OH got it so I can go in the kitchen in bare feet now! 
Get your OH to get it!! 

Lol I was just catching up reading the last page and was going to PM you as I was v confused about the posts... Weird!! :shrug: as if you would do anything to put your baby in any danger!!!?! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know Lou, God forbid I should educate myself!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah Suz, I was a bit confused... Guess everyone has different opinions about things and on a forum everyone has the right to their own opinion... Doesn't mean I have to tale any notice though!! 

Unfortunately OH risks jabbing himself on my used syringes if he tackles the tarantula (well almost!) in my sharps bin!! :rofl: will put Puss on guard duty! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Bizarre!! Anyway..... Moving on....... :rofl: 

....has your real spider shifted yet? :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haven't dared to look! Hoping it might accidentally spear itself on one of the syringes!!


----------



## babyloulou

Awww poor spider!! It must definitely be spider season- I had a huge one in my bath earlier (I put it outside all nice and gently!) - spiders seem to be mentioned every day recently- there must be an epidemic at the moment :lol:


----------



## SBB

Oh lol I didn't realise it was in the sharps bin :dohh:
Hoover?! 

I am well pissed off. Just went into the bathroom to clean my teeth, sat down on the step, and guess what? That's right, a fucking massive spider, right by my feet. I'm seriously in a bad mood now. That's 3 today. 3. Fucking gangly legged monsters!! 

Excuse my language I'm very distressed! If they keep coming back I'm going to start saving them up and murdering them one by one in front of each other. Then let one go so it can warn the others to stay away! 

Grrrr..... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

You are such a spider-bully Suz!!! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Lou can't you see they are bullying me!!! They're so mean and scary. And I never hurt them, they get put outside, I only kill flies :haha: 

Once, a medium spider lived under my skirting. But he was good and only ever came out an inch, so I used to feed him ants and small flies. 

These f**kers run around near me and pop out when I'm trying to relax! Why would they do it to me when I'm always so kind?! 

See, me being bullied. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Oh my God Suz- I've just nearly wet myself! :rofl: How on earth did you feed him ants and flies? :lol:


----------



## TySonNMe

Peach, I was wondering what Baby was trying to say as well...no doubt that you or any of us ladies I would even gander to say would intentionally put our babies at risk. Until I got sick, the only thing I had taken was one Lortab when I pulled my back...to now, where I'm on antibiotics and strong pain medications. Of course, just like you, I try to research the side effects during pregnancy. So far though, my doctors have been very cautious and I'm glad.

Lou, it's great feeling baby kick! My little man has been kicking away, moving, pushing, and squirming away all day and I'm thrilled that he is...as if he were trying to tell me that he's okay in there.

What is it with these spiders? Eek! I hate spiders and any sort of creepy crawly...bleh!

As far as names, we don't have a set name, but I'm pretty sure he will be named the top name we have come across so far. I have looked at tons and I like it a lot and OH doesn't mind. He looked at names once before but he says he'll just pick something off my list...lazy bugger!


----------



## babyloulou

Tyson- my ObGyn has put me on steriod cream and antihistamines this week too. I guess we just have to trust these doctors! :thumbup: So glad you are back on and feeling better :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Suz will you quit it with the fucking F word? geez I am damn offended and I am sure the shithead spiders are offended too.

Yeah Lou gotta trust the old docs. Hey so glad to hear you felt the baby more. what do you think brought it on? big dinner?


----------



## babyloulou

I actually felt it a couple of times randomly at work today while stood at the front of my form group- then when i got home it just did it a couple of times until I went in the bath this evening and it seems to have woken him up and he's been "tapping" away gently ever since! :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Onelildream Congrats hun!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow ladies you guys have gave me alot to read today...and giggle about the spriders. LOL 

Have I told you lately how great you all are?? I stalk you all daily...I am the silent stalker...hope you all don't mind.


----------



## kcw81

reeds why stalk? why not talk?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I really don't usually have much to say...the only thing I have going on is I cried over football today!! It was the superbowl game from this year and for some reason it made me cry. LOL I think I am in the boring stage of pregnancy nothing really happening and I am just fretting and I know in my heart all will be okay so I try not to whine too much.


----------



## lisaf

i'm loving all the spider-hating here... most people think I'm crazy for hating them so much. and Suz... I love your idea of lining them up and killing them :rofl: psml!!!

I made the mistake of going greeting card shopping while hormonal :dohh: bought a bunch of cards, like 4 new baby cards for my friend with the new baby :haha: I'll just send her one a week for a while.


----------



## NurseKel

You ladies just crack me the hell up! Rofl.


----------



## Smile4me

You ladies are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enough of the :-({|=
I sent DH off to his buddys to relax and drink a bit. I went shopping for dd's surprise party to get a little retail therapy going.... Plus I'm sitting here eating veggie sticks thinking about what all is in the kitchen as my freaken stomach is hanging over my sweat pants... WTF?? Clomid makes me sooooooo HUNGRY!!

Anyway, I'm doing better now, had a huge cry on the way home, decided not to get my 21 bloods as I was a crying mess so I will go first thing in the morning when I'm in party mode ...heehee!
So far dd has about 25 friends showing up, I got hot dogs, nachos, pretzels,popcorn in a popcorn maker we have a big one like the old fashion one and cupcakes for a movie themed kinda party.. OK enough about that.....

Moving forward Peach from Baby's comments is the best thing to do, obviously she has a strong opinion and feels the need for everyone to see how she feels about the subject... well GOOD FOR YOU!!!!!! now take your perfect self somewhere in a perfect world!!
sorry dont F#[email protected] with a woman on clomid or a pregnant woman, how dare her!:haha::tease:

OK I will not say anymore about that!


----------



## TySonNMe

reeds, I don't mind stalking...I stalk some other groups too...sometimes I feel I have nothing to contribute. I feel much more at home on this thread though...you ladies are the best!

Lou, I agree. We just have to trust the doctors and keep a positive attitude throughout!

smile, why the cry? You're an awesome mom planning a surprise party! DD ought to be so happy!!


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Oh my God Suz- I've just nearly wet myself! :rofl: How on earth did you feed him ants and flies? :lol:

:rofl: just if I found one dead on a windowsill or something!! I'd just leave it by his front door... :rofl: 

Also, I did really want to get rid of him, but he only came out when I wasn't there, and when he spotted me he'd run back under. 
So one night (after the pub) I'd invited a few people back, and fairly drunk we snuck in really quietly so he wouldn't notice us, and grabbed him!! Was so funny like a deadly mission! :haha: 

Verna I want to come to the party!! Sounds great... Hope you are feeling a bit better today :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Suz will you quit it with the fucking F word? geez I am damn offended and I am sure the shithead spiders are offended too.

:rofl: sorry casey!! :rofl: 

I really have to get out of bed I have a midwife appt in 40 mins! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Well I must say you girls were busy last night but my lord did you have me laughin this morning! Hahahaha 

Suz - I am with you on the spiders! I hate the things and they are always after me!!! The reason for so many at the mo is the damp weather.........They are all trying to muscle in on our nice dry houses!

Jess - I just wanted to say well done. You are taking the best care of your baby and yourself. xxx

Lou - SO pleased little man has started beating you up hahahah Just give it another month and he'll REALLY be kicking the [email protected] out of you hahaha

Hi to all our usa'ers xxx Glad you are all keeping well. xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Walked in to the bathroom this morning and the mama of the tarantula from last night was in the bath. I shrieked and OH laughed!!! He'd seen it this morning and left it there for me!!!! It's war!!!

Morning Ellen! :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww Jess thats just plain mean of him!!! I would smack his chops for that one! x :growlmad:

DH knows better than to freak me out over ANYTHING spider related or he pays the ultimate price - lack of sleep! (If I see or hear spider stuff close to bedtime I dream about them, everytime, then half wake up freaking out that I have them all over me!) Hahaha x

The only way I can return to sleep if if I sleep with my head at the foot of the bed.............For some reason in my subconscious it seems the only rational way to keep the spiders away :blush:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Ellen that's so cute! I sleep with a pillow over my head for fear of them climbing in to my mouth!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Well its nice to finally have someone to share the bizarre spider rituals with :haha::haha:


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Walked in to the bathroom this morning and the mama of the tarantula from last night was in the bath. I shrieked and OH laughed!!! He'd seen it this morning and left it there for me!!!! It's war!!!

Sorry but :rofl: !!! That's so cruel of him!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god Suz!! That is so funny! Leaving him dead flies!! :rofl: I bet he thought he was onto a good thing- I can't believe you caught him in the end and got rid of him! Poor spidey! :haha:

Morning everyone else :wave:


----------



## SBB

Girls you have to read this thread I jut nearly wet myself at some of the comments! I have tears in my eyes :rofl: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/411249-if-fart-during-labor.html

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: That is so funny- and yet so, so scary to think about! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I know it's not nice. But I honestly think by that stage you won't even know or care!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hmmm- I can't imagine NOT caring about sh*tting everywhere! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all fine afm got my appointment for the fs oct 5 xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

My biggest fear is pooing myself in labour... I've already decided I will be asking for daily enemas the weeks before I'm due!! :) Especially if I go for a water birth... I mean EWWWW..... :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol Peach my friend said with the water birth they have a little net and scoop it out - not embarrassing at all!!! Yeh Lou I can't really imagine not caring. But you'll be in so much pain and trying to push the baby out I honestly think it won't be top priority! 

Caz good luck with the FS appt I hope you will be joining us v soon :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah good luck Caz :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

well i will tell you girls it just comes out you carnt help it tbh you arnt that bother about that any way haha xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies, I hope everyone has a wonderful day, off to give blood yay! HA!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Bleed well :) xx


----------



## laura6914

hello all, 

YEY on feeling baby move Lou, its te best feeling isnt it. :)
I have only skimmed through the hundreds of posts but shit me did you all have me in stitches with the spider talk. Suz you really do crack me up. 

xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Caz, hopefully you'll have some answers in a few weeks time!


----------



## lisaf

Rudeollie said:


> DH knows better than to freak me out over ANYTHING spider related or he pays the ultimate price - lack of sleep! (If I see or hear spider stuff close to bedtime I dream about them, everytime, then half wake up freaking out that I have them all over me!) Hahaha x
> 
> The only way I can return to sleep if if I sleep with my head at the foot of the bed.............For some reason in my subconscious it seems the only rational way to keep the spiders away :blush:

DH has learned this too.... I once saw a spider in the corner by our bed... he wouldn't kill it...I sat up in bed staring at it, refusing to go to sleep... he finally tried, it fell to the ground and he 'lost' it. End result: Me removing all the pillows from the bed, changing the sheets to white sheets so I could 'see him coming' and peeking down behind the headboard (it was an iron headboard - not solid) and not being able to sleep for 3 hours.


----------



## kcw81

Hello ladies! Still talk about spiders I see. welll the Baby kicking makes me feel really gassy!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm getting quite scared about my emotions at the minute! We got the keys to the new house tonight and I spent the whole time in tears! All I could see where the problems and I was so stressed I just couldn't stop crying! Poor OH can't do anything right- I think it's starting to get him down a bit- but I'm just so stressed and tearful since I've gone back to work :cry:


----------



## SBB

Aw Lou Hun give yourself a break :hugs: moving house is stressful when you're not pregnant let alone when you are! I'm sure your OH understands... 

Are you planning to go back to work after maternity? If not can you afford to just leave now? 

Don't forget too it's your first week back which is bound to be stressful after 6 weeks off... 

:hugs: x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, sorry you're having a tough time...hugs hugs to you! :hugs:

lisa, that's hilarious!!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not planning on going back to that job no. I can't leave now though because I wouldn't get my 9months maternity pay then. Can't afford to turn that down. I think I'm going to leave at about 32 weeks though- so nice and early.

He does understand- he's being so lovely. I just feel so guilty. He asked me earlier what he can do to make me feel better and I just carried on crying! :lol: I think he thinks I hate him or something! Poor bloke :cry:


----------



## SBB

He probably understands more than you think... You are doing a huge thing for both of you so if he has to put up with some moods so be it! I know it's not great but it's all worth it in the end for both of you... 

Oh yeh dohh :dohh: I forgot about maternity pay of course it makes no sense to leave now! You could do a 3 month sicky :haha: 

Hope it gets better hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

My friend's husband said they're not having any more for a while because he doesn't think he can handle her pregnancy moods again anytime soon :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Suz :hugs: How are you anyway? Any spiders today? :lol:


----------



## SBB

Lol Lisa mine would prob say the same! I think given what we have to go through they should count themselves bloody lucky we're not worse!! 

Nope no spiders :happydance: YET!! OH put a cushion over the hole in the floorboards so I'm really hoping that was their only way in! 

We looked at a house today that we like, it's a total dive though! I might post some pics tomorrow perhaps.... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah go on Suz!!! Our new house has the most disgusting fitted furniture in the main bedroom that you have ever seen!! Wall to ceiling fitted wardrobe, dresser, vanity table and bedside tables (yep all fitted and plastered into the wall) They are White with pink roses on the handles! yuck!


----------



## kcw81

why did you like a house that was a total dive Suz?

Lou sorry about the emotions. Why are you so upset, is it the stress of everything?


----------



## SBB

Mmmm that sounds lovely Lou!! 

KC I like to do houses to my own taste anyway, so we usually rip everything out and replace it, like kitchens and bathrooms and decorating. The house is a good size and could be amazing after lots of work and money!! It's also a good way to make money, buy and do it up, then sell for a profit... Have done it a few times before :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

man you are a glutton for punishment suz, that just sounds like a lotta work to me! but if it makes you some money and makes you happy then I guess I will allow it!


----------



## SBB

Lol thanks KC! Actually we would not move in until the work was done, and by a building team not by us this time! This is far too big a project for us to even attempt it ourselves or move in until it's done! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

(jealous of all the house talk, lol.... can't afford anything where I live :( 
I do enjoy living vicariously though so keep it up!! :haha:)


----------



## SBB

Lisa we can't afford anything either :haha: 

And where we live is pretty expensive! Luckily we have some nice rich friends who are going to invest some money in the house in return for a percentage of the profit - so that's the only way we're able to get a bigger place... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

aww that must be nice having nice rich friends. does that mean that they will be able to pop over uninvited all the time since they own part of it? hope not!


----------



## lisaf

hmm, I need to get me some rich friends! Lol... though with houses here going for $700k on the CHEAP side of things... not much hope of even rich friends helping me out, lol!!!

(my friends mom just listed her house for 1.9MIL)


----------



## SBB

Wow Lisa you live in a very expensive area!! 

KC no they wouldn't be like that thankfully. They trust us to do the work without their input too!!

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Lol, yeah... we're right by Montecito... where Oprah lives :dohh: Lots of celebrities in town etc...
I'm just dreaming I'll be able to afford my $500k mobile home one of these days! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Good morning girls!


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies, 
HELP
OK I have a problem, I totally forgot about getting my 21 day bloods yesterday, I had so much to do for the party, do you think I should go today on cd23? or is it too late??


----------



## SBB

I'd go and get them Verna, will still show if you ovulated! 

When is the party? 

x x x


----------



## NurseKel

Good morning girls. Hope everyone is well and having a great weekend. I came home yesterday and mowed my entire yard then DH and I did the deed. I woke about 3 am to horrible contractions. They lasted til around 6am then stopped. Now I'm feeling very crampy and just hoping they start up again. Just had to let ya'll know since I've promised to keep my favorite girls in the loop. Gonna go out for lunch and some shopping in a little while. Hoping the activity will kick start things. Lol


----------



## lisaf

Yay Kel!!!! Keep us posted!!

Verna - I say go get the bloods done (if you haven't already, lol).... might even give you some indication of pregnancy if they're higher than usual! :) Of course that might be jinxing things to say that, but I can't help it! :)


----------



## SBB

Oooh kel how exciting!! Hopefully your waters won't break while you're shopping :haha: yay good luck!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Better they break out in public than at home where you have to clean it up :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Girls xxx

Ooooh kel! Wow! Surely this must mean we are on the final straight now! Hope we have our first little man by this time next week! xxx

Hope everyones having a fab weekend!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Kel!!! Anything else happened yet?? 

AFM- I've been at our new house all day watching my Stepdad and my OH rip out the hideous fitted furniture in the main bedroom! My wonderful Mum and Stepdad are going to help OH paint the whole house tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies lou good luck with the new house hun hope you get it all sorted soon kel watch your waters go hun haha xxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo hoo lou! How lovely for you!!! My DH's just been painting by himself all day hahaha!

ARe we enjoying xfactor this week then??

Hi Caz honey xx


----------



## caz & bob

its so funny i love it Simon cowell's face ha xxx


----------



## kcw81

So excited for Kel!! wonder if its happening now!

Lou must be fun to watch them do all the gruntwork haha! thats what men are for!

Vern go get the bloods! they can totally still tell!

HEllo ellen and lisa and Tyson and CAZ!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes i'm watching Xfactor but only just started watching it as we've just got in- I sky plussed it- don't tell me what happens! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

X factor was cool, I'm not watching next weeks with that pussy cat slag on it though! I think her and the rest of the pussy cat slags are vile.

If I ever have a daughter that looks up to anyone like them / Jordan / any wag I will lock her in her room til she gets over it!! Lol rant over :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Suz you are my type of gal hahahaha I said the same thing to DH! (But I will have to watch it..............) She does my head in! As do the others you mention! Grrrrr!

Lou, wont say anything then, dont want to give the good ones away for you! x

Casey hi honey! xxx I know Im so excited for our next Kel installment! Oh btw - was it you who watched the other guys??? The one with Will Ferrell and Mark Walhberg?? If so is it as good as the ads. cos DH and I might go see it for my bday next weekend..............Hardly as rock n roll as I thought my 30th would go but hey ho hahahaha x


----------



## kcw81

hey your birthday is coming up? when is it? Yeah movie and dinner for a birthday sounds a bit quiet but still nice to go out huh? OTher Guys is really funny if you like will ferrell which I am guessing you do! MArk W is actually really funny in it too, playing this uptight guy. I liked it alot - think your dh will too!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeo the big 3 0 a week on Monday - Im normally a really really BIG bday person, ie 2 while weekends of fun, no work on the day etc etc but this year Im not fussed hahaha I will postpone unitl next year and have a big party then!

Oh fab...........DH and I love Will, and the part of the ad where he's screaming in Steve Coogans face has me in stitches (not sure if you guys will know Steve Coogan that much??) NOW how do I prepare bubs for the cinema and a funny film?!??!


----------



## caz & bob

i am going to be a big 30 in November to ellen xxxxx


----------



## kcw81

what do ya mean? bubs is gonna love it! he will be rolling laughter in your belly. You should get some buttery popcorn when you go, its soo bad but so good. Yeah I have seen coogan in some things, like tropical thunder. pretty kooky guy!


----------



## kcw81

you guys are little babies - spring chickens.


----------



## SBB

Lol ollie I will probably watch it too but swear at her the whole way through :haha: 

That film sounds good. I like will ferrell I LOVE elf! It's so stupid and funny! 

Lou when do you actually move in then? :happydance: are you feeling better today? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I used to work in a movie theater... can't stand the smell of the popcorn now!! ;)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Suz, DH and I watch Elf on dvd ALL THE TIME hahahaha It doesnt matter whether its crimbo or not............I have said THAT will be what sets my labour off this year tho hehehe Either that or Modern Family when the new series starts. SO fun!

Casey Steve Coogan is a absolute arse in real life but OMG him as Alan Partridge has me peeing my pants! Hilarious!

Ooooh and now I want popcorn.....but sweet! Yummy!


----------



## kcw81

yeah steve coogan bugs me. its the way he looks and acts!


----------



## SBB

Lol I watch elf on DVD all the time too! I piss myself at the bit where she's singing in the shower and then he runs into the lockers! And at several other bits too... Great idea for bringing on labour too :D 

Yeh steve coogan is an arse but partridge was v funny... 

I also think Ricky gervais is an arse but the office was brilliant...

X x x


----------



## SBB

Also I have microwave popcorn which is yum but I've eaten too much already! I really fancy it now though... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha thats is funny! SO many good bits - DH sings to baby all the time, the song Elf sings to his dad.."I love you! I Love you! Yes I doooooooo cos Im your daddy!" Hahaha

ANd both of us when giddy will occasionally shout "SAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTA!!"

And to quote Steve Coogan......"You're an mentalist!" Hahahaha

Im going to watch Partridge in bed soon! Hahaha


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and Ricky is an arse but his podcasts and that new Kalr Pilkinton show is so funny! I cant breathe when I watch him............

I guess its the old trick isnt it? Naturally funny = arse. Look at Steve Martin and Eddie Murphy!


----------



## SBB

Lol ollie that's so funny your dh sings that! :haha:

Right off to sleep earlyish tonight girls - night night x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Night honey xx Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Well girls just updating there is nothing new on this front. Boo hiss! Hoping for some productive activity later tonight since it seems like that's when all baby action takes place. Lol


----------



## Rudeollie

Kel can you try pineapple, currys and raspberry tea please?!?!? Hahaha I would like to know if any of these work and also would kinda like to see your wee man soon! Hahaha x


----------



## NurseKel

Lmao. I've had cajun food which is extremely spicy. I drink raspberry tea every evening (double bags), tried walking, sex, birthing ball and presssure points. This is one stubborn bugger!


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry girls- was knackered tonight! 

Suz- yes I feel LOADS better today. I feel so much better knowing where we're going with the house and everything. Think we'll be in within the next week probably! 

Kel- hope he makes an appearance soon the little monkey! :haha:

Hi everyone else. I'm off to bed now too- night night :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Kel, I'm so excited for you. Hopefully, your wait to meet Cade will be over soon!

Ollie, I saw The Other Guys. It was funny...just like all the rest of Will Ferrell's movies.

AFM, OH and I tried to touch up the baby furniture but it looks like we may have to re-stain the whole thing. I'll have to research that to make sure it's safe for baby.


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies, between three soccer games and a Girl Scout Field Trip, I didn't get my blood work. I'll call the doc on Monday and see what she thinks, no biggie, if I miss a month I know I ovulated but again I'll see what she says.

Kel hun its soooooo close for you! I can't wait, sooo happy for you!

so we got home and a double whammy, a spider on the wall - huge btw.
Then my daughter comes running saying our cat Drac has a dead mouse playing with it!
It is on the floor and I wil have to have DH pick it up when he gets home, there is no way I can do it :(

My dd's party was fabulous! I think we had somewhere between 20-25 kids, she was SHOCKED and surprised it really was fun for her, dh and I sat in the living room drinking wine and checkin in on them occasionally, it was a hit!

NOw Kel go have that baby woman!!!!! Can't wait to see lil Cade!


----------



## SBB

Verna I'm so glad it went well and she enjoyed it! 

There's spiders everywhere!! Luckily our cats don't bring stuff in but I think when we move house and they have a bigger garden they probably will do :( 

Morning girls :wave: 

Lou glad you are feeling better :hugs: I always feel like that when moving house, a down day then you start to picture it better and cheer up! 

Have a good day everyone! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all afm just chilling today making a sunday roast for me an the oh missing my son loads xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

MOrning girls xxx Caz I want to come to yours for sunday dinner, is that ok?? Hahaha

Anyone else got any nice plans? Suz? Lou you supervising the decorating??

AFM - Cruising the net and feeling ill. NOt as ill as DH tho who drank 2 bottles of red last night and now feels "queasy" Idiot!


----------



## caz & bob

you can hun there's plenty were having jelly and ice cream after xxxxx


----------



## SBB

Whoa two bottles?! Crazy! 

We're possibly going to an oyster festival. It's basically a big event in the next village with lots of stalls selling food and stuff... Meant to be good and it's a lovely day so why not?! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep Suz 2!!!!!!!!!!! He was cooking and singing and quaffing it down and before he knew it 2 had been consumed by 12.30. Arse! Hahaha

So are there Oysters at the festival?? Soeaking of which did I post that we picked up our pushchair and carseat etc etc????????/ Cant remember! 

Ooooh Caz - you are a food temptress for a pregnant woman! Jelly and icecream sounds LISH! x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls. I'm still in bed! :lol: Gonna get up in a minute and drive to the new house to see how the decorating is going! :lol: 

Ellen- my OH decided to drink 4 large bottles of Magners last night- he didn't open his first until 10:30 and had to get up at 7:30 this morning so he's feeling a bit rough too! :lol: Serves them right! :lol: I have no sympathy until I can drink again :rofl: I meant to ask you by the way- are you going into work tomorrow? Or did you get signed off? X


----------



## babyloulou

P.S:which buggy and carseat did you get? Did you go with the Oyster? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep we got the Oyster and the colour pack is lovely! The car seat is the new britax and Im sure its fab but really its just a car seat which easily clicks onto the oyster hahaha! Im very pleased with it all tho. It SO easy to put up etc!

Oh dear - Cider! Yuck, takes me back to being 16 that does hahaha Im with you tho - no sympathy for them while we're sat sober!

Im in work tomorrow first thing and will be handing in my MATB1, then Im off to see what the doc says. Im sure its all just stress from this work thing but as well Im trying to keep the hormons at bay over my dad, as its a yr since he got diagnosed with lung cancer, and almost a year since we lost him. Around my bday and anniversary its all proving a bit too much. Especially if I think this little wont ever meet him.........

I have however drafted up a list of things to bring up with them. Some of it is petty but thats how I feel they have been! The way I see it I have to do anything to protect my babys future x


----------



## babyloulou

Exactly Ellen. They should be being more understanding. Throw everything you can at them. Tell them how disappointed in them you are etc, etc... Then get yourself signed off! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Aw ollie I hope it all goes ok tomorrow... Must be hard without your dad :hugs:

No I don't think you posted about your pram I'm glad you like it! Not sure which one it is post a link when you get a minute! 

Lou I'm loving the fact that you're still in bed while they're painting :haha: and I totally agree there is NO hangover sympathy until I can have one too :D 

Yep ollie there will be oysters at the festival I'm sure! Heading off there in a minute... 

Lady just called me about a house they are selling which we've looked at so that's good news, I'll post properly about them later! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls xxx See how good you are for my mental health! :hugs:xxx

Ooooh cant wait to hear about the house stuff Suz. Have fun at the festival! x

Heres the Oyster: https://www.babystyle.co.uk/Oyster SUCP.html we also got the carry cot to go with it. I just cant wait to see bambino in there:cloud9:


----------



## SBB

That's lovely ollie what colour did you get? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks honey xxx We got the avacado. I wanted something green but not too bright, the apple colour was also fluroescant! The one we got is a really natural greeny colour.

So how was the festival?? DH is back in bed and to be fair he is quite worse for wear. I think its a bug cos Ive never seen a hangover look like this!

Its rubbish cos hes not got any appetite and I wanted a chinese takeaway tonight hahaha Should I be a fatty and have one to myself?!??!?!


----------



## SBB

Mmmmm Chinese :lol: yeh sod it get one! I bet he'll sniff it and change his mind! 

The avocado colour looks great... Lovely for a girl or boy! 

I'm watching eastenders I don't ever watch it but there's nothing else on. The pub is burning and there's a LOT of screaming and fake explosions! And WTF is up with phil?! 

Festival was cool it was so busy! Got some nice veggies :D
X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks that what I was thinking. Its a good unisex colour!

As for Eastenders, Phil has become addicted to crack and its SCARY how good at playing a crack head he is!!! 

DH's just requested veg soup so off I trot to make him some tea........Wont be long xxx


----------



## SBB

Oh I see... Yep he's v good at being a crack head! Sorry but Peggy is rubbish :dohh: 
Phil is making me feel sick he's all dirty and burnt! Am gonna have to turn it off! 

Lol I'd tell my OH to make it himself :haha: he got himself in that state!! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi ladies! I was just talking to OH yesterday about Chinese food and how I hadn't had some in a while. Now, I'm just waiting for OH to get up so he can take me to breakfast! I love breakfast food! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Ty! I love breakfast too! Hahaha In fact while pregnant I love any food pretty much! How bubs treating mum this weekend??

Suz - I figured I may as well get use to baby someone hadnt i?!?!? Hahahah Hes munched it along with some fresh bread...........Im eating doritos! Hahaha


----------



## SBB

Breakfast is my least fave meal :( I just don't love breakfast stuff I guess! 

Ok, so as promised here is the info on the 2 possible house options we have. Neither are remotely definite so it may not end up being a choice between them. 

Ok, house 1: 

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-14496328.html

https://i53.tinypic.com/2jcverq.jpg


We'd need to get it for more like £325k, It's been on the market 3 years!! The people are unhygenic to be polite! It really is a dive... 

However, it has LOADS of potential. At the moment it's 4 beds upstairs and 1 bath. We would like to put one bed in the loft with ensuite and have 3 on the 1st floor, and increase bathroom size. 

Downstairs is where all the potential is. At the moment it's a huge mishmash, but we'd convert it all to have this: 
Huge 24' Lounge 
Big open dining room 
Big kitchen (see current pics :sick:) 
Utility 
Bathroom 
Garden lounge. We'd convert this from the garage and have great big bi-fold doors to the garden. Could be v amazing. 
We'd then move the drive out to the front so the back garden would be a proper garden! 
Estimate work taking 6 months and costing £75k! 


Downsides: 
* Not in 'our' village. But the next one. 5 mins away. And also a very nice place to live apparently. Could still get Jesus into our village school (which is super duper) 
* It needs sooooo much work 
* It has a hideous war 'thing' right behind the garden, which is an eye sore. 
* There is some sort of electrical thing behind the house too. View out the back is NOT good 
* There is a scout hut behind (further away) but at weekends cars drive up the side road of the house 
* Would have to rent for 6 months (friends house) 
* Garden not huge
* On more 'main' road than option 2

Good sides: 
* Potential to make money 
* Amazing amount of space 
* Real wow factor rooms, garden room and garden especially! 
* Lovely character house 
* Room for office in garden


Ok, House 2: 

I don't have any pics :( 
This one is the same though but you can barely see it as it's sold https://www.rightmove.co.uk/propert...ilupdates_sep09&utm_term=buying&sc_id=3959121
It's ugly. No doubt about that! 

It's on our favourite road in our village, our most preffered place to live. It would cost £350k. We are going to see them Tuesday and could hopefully do a deal - no agents, no competition. 

So it's a 3 bed bungalow, smallish kitchen, lounge, garage. 

Nice garden but not huge, but amazing views out the back. Very private. The cats would LOVE IT!! 

Downsides: 
* Not as much house for your money 
* Smallish garden 
* Ugly house, could be better when extended but still not character etc 
* We'd have to wait a long time to get the money to extend, in meantime would just have to basically decorate. 

Upsides: 
* View is amazing, v private
* Road, cul-d-sac and lots of friends there, cat friendly
* Our village
* Possibility to extend 



Ok, sorry it's soooo long!! Let me know what you think x x x


----------



## lisaf

umm... the 2nd link said sold?
I like all the potential of the first one though!


----------



## SBB

Yeh it's not the house we're looking at as they don't have it on the Market, but that link is for the house next door so it looks the same! 

Yeh I love the potential but seriously it's a mammoth task! It doesn't look too bad in the pics but it really is! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I love the first one Suz- HUGE potential!! Loads of work though. The second one is not viewable so hard to say! :shrug: 

P.S I think we'd like breakfast food more if we lived in the US! Our breakfast food is rubbish compared to theirs! Hmmmmm pancakes and coffee! Yum!


----------



## lisaf

nah, I can tell from the pics, lol... I'm not into doing much restoring myself as it is.


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I hate breakfast food... I'll just stick with a bagel and some fruit or yogurt
I did have hashbrowns and a spinach & feta omlette this morning... hashbrowns were cold and I could only eat half the omlette before feeling sick... had yucky dry cornbread, but some yummy bacon.


----------



## Rudeollie

Wow Suz! Loveing them both honey. I can see the potential in them!!!! FX!!!!!!!!!!!

Lol yeah when I say I like brekkie its not me thinking Mmm cornflakes hahaha Its me thinking Mmmmmm BIIIIIIIIIIG brekkie from a hotel breakfast bar or something! 

Hows the house going Lou??


----------



## babyloulou

It's getting there thanks- all the hideous fitted furniture is out and about half the painting has been done today- I reckon we'll be in by next weekend :dance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh how exciting!!!! Have YOU done some before and after shot???

Well, what did I say this morning about spiders?!?!? A HUGE one was lurking on the first set of stairs upto our living room. DH is alseep on the top floor and my cats decided to play dumb cos it was THAT big...............I had to deal with it. I dont know how I managed I really dont.

Today really IS a day of growing up! Hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

No not really- although we will have the Rightmove photos as before shots- and OH took photos of the fitted wardrobes before Stepdad ripped them out to stick on eBay- so will have before shots!


----------



## babyloulou

By "deal with it" i hope you mean you humanely put it outside and didn't stamp on it! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah sure thing Lou:angelnot:

Well Dh is gettin up to watch some tv with me.............Nothing to do with my chinese thats coming soon!:haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all i no it a stupid q but what can i take to help implantation xxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Caz- from what I remember brazil nuts and Raspberry Leaf tea xx


----------



## lisaf

pineapple juice is what I tried for implantation.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: ladies, hope you've had a lovely weekend. 

Caz, avoid soya and anything with soya in it around implantation as there have been some studies saying that it can interfere... I'm no doctor though so that could be a load of rubbish! At one point during my ttc I had to pick this specific grass from my garden and grind up the leaves in a pestle and mortar then drink the teaspoon of juice... My Ayervedic doctor told me that it helped the baby stick! :) Only did it once as it was so disgusting!! :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

thought pineapple juice was bad for you when ttc hun xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yuck Peach! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

caz & bob said:


> thought pineapple juice was bad for you when trying ttc hun xxxxx

pineapple juice is one of those things that has two schools of thought- sone believe it helps- others that it causes the uterus to contract and therefore stop implantation. Some say you should only eat the core of a pineapple. Raspberry Leaf tea is the same- some say yes- some say no! Brazil nuts on the other hand are full of Selenium which are supposed to help thicken and strengthen your lining xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah tell me about it... but at one point I would have bathed naked in yaks milk at the full moon if I thought it would help!! :rofl:

I've had a weekend of eating and now I'm feeling a little :sick: It's birthday season and we had 2 birthday lunches this weekend plus dinner tonight!! Saw my sister yesterday... she's 6 weeks ahead of me and is soooo much bigger than me. Can't see that I'll get that big in 6 weeks, but who knows! Her baby punched me really quite hard whilst we were waiting for food! :rofl: I was so shocked that I shrieked! I'm such girl!! :haha: Went to pizza express tonight and had a starter, main and dessert!!!!! Feeling very fat!


----------



## lisaf

There is a lot of debate on the pineapple thing. The juice is said to be safe though as the enzyme that causes the contractions is not in it. Some say the core is better, but to only eat it up until 5dpo as it can cause problems after that.

I love pineapple juice, so it wasn't hard to get me to drink it at the slightest excuse, lol!!!


----------



## caz & bob

i love it to eat a lot of pineapple going to buy the juice i think tomorrow xxxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi Ollie! Yes, little man is being good to me. He's been moving and break-dancing in there. OH loves it as he can see it and feel it more often. LO is on much more of a 'schedule' where every few hours he moves around for a little while and then goes back to sleep.

Peach, that's hilarious! I don't think I would grind up any of the grass in my backyard and drink it...yuck! I'd probably swim in yak's milk for my little man though!

Still waiting for breakfast...now it's more like breakfast for dinner, but still delicious.


----------



## babyloulou

I've had an Indian for tea. We went to our lovely local one. Feel a bit too stodged for sleeping now though! Will have to soon though as it's 23:10 and I have school in the morning! :growlmad:


----------



## TySonNMe

SBB, I like the first one. It has so much potential...you could really turn that place around!


----------



## SBB

All this food talk ladies! Mmmm I love pizza express :D 

Thanks for the house opinions I will update as soon as I have an update lol! 

Hmmm pineapple contractions - so is it ok to eat pineapple now? Cos I eat a whole one quite often :shrug: 

Ok off to sleep, night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

mmmm, there is this jalapeno cheese bread at this one pizza place... almost tempted to fake a craving to swindle DH into heading over there to get it for me one of these days! LMAO!


----------



## NurseKel

Suz, don't panic about the pineapple. They say you have to eat fresh core not processed and you would actually have to eat like 16 a day to help with labor. Lol. As for raspberry tea, my info on the box says it promotes uterine health and tones your uterus muscles. It doesn't make you go into labor but it is believed to make your second active labor phase shorter.


----------



## kcw81

Hope everyone had a great sunday! Just checking in late to see if there are any new babies born today (Kel). Looks like no though. Peach you ate grass from your yard, that is hilarious! musta helped!

what else, Suz, does the house you posted have a large yard? it looks like in that picture its really green and lush with a nice big yard? that would be great for the kiddie!

there was the topic of breakfast and I had to chime in, I love to pour a HUGE bowl of cereal and cut up apples on it and drown it in milk and sit there and read the paper for like an hour. Its a nice way to spend the morning. I am not really into traditional american breakfasts though with the bacon and eggs and hashbrowns. I have always been a sweet tooth for the morning. just my two cents.

I have noticed the baby kicks more after I eat something and especially notice it when I am hungry with an empty stomach and then I eat this or that and it is immediate, the baby sort of reacts. Also, I don't know for sure but I think the baby reacts more when I am eating sugary food. Its a bit strange, the baby moving in there. Its like, something in my body is spazzing out and I have no control over it, like an alien!!


----------



## NurseKel

Kasey, that sounds like Cade. He goes a little bezerk after I eat or I drink a lot of water with ice in it and he goes wiggly when I eat the ice. Of course he's a night owl and gets really squirmy when I lay down after my shower. Lol. I've noticed he's quieter the last few days but that happens the closer to labor (so they say anyway).


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh, I forgot to add earlier that OH could actually hear the baby's heartbeat through my tummy last night! He was so excited about that LoL


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls- how are you all today? :flower:

Tyson- that's amazing that you can hear the heartbeat through your stomach!! 

Ellen- how's it gone at work honey? xx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls! 

Tyson that's so cool he can hear it through your bump! I'm going to get OH to start listening to my bump! He has done before but said all he could hear was my dinner gurgling around! :haha: 

KC Jesus wriggles after food, cold drinks, or sugar too... I think most babies do :D so cool you can feel him now! 

Kel any updates yet? Cade needs to hurry up already!! 

Lou how is work? I hope you have a better week. Same to you ollie :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: morning ladies! I've not felt bubs move for a couple of days now, but he/she normally wakes up and starts moving when I start eating! Foodie just like the parents! :) Getting excited and nervous about tomorrow... final blast of girlie vibes please ladies!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

:pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: 

Enough? :shrug:

V exciting! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Suz... My Mum will be eternally grateful to you if we have a girl! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

It MUST be time for a girl!! Must be!! (although I have said that at every single scan! :rofl:) 
Here you go........ :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink:


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- work is not TOO bad so far... but it is only Monday morning! :haha: I'll be dead on my feet by Wednesday! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha you girls make me smile xxx Im the same Lou IT MUST BE GIRL TIME (but Im not holding my breath hahaha)

Im back from work/docs.......Meeting has been postponed and then Ive been signed off sick for 2 weeks....Doc wants to see if the iron tablets improve how Im feeling/sleeping/eating and actually used the term stress. Scary as Im a really really chilled out person so just goes to show how easy it is for stuff to affect us in pregnancy!!


----------



## babyloulou

Glad you've been given a good break Ellen. And probably a good thing it was postponed as now they can't just say you delayed it! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Ellen, glad you've been signed off.. if will give you a chance to chill out a little bit. They've probably postponed your meeting because they've realised they're being stupid and have no grounds! Hope you're feeling better :hugs: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

..

Glad your forst day of the week isnt going too bad honey xxx I was thinking of you this morning as I walked into work xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Jess xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your all good well just done my sons secondary school form carnt believe he in his last year at primary school xxxxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok ladies... just seen this on another thread and thought I'd ask all those of you who know how accurate it is!! :)



> what you do is look at the whites of the eyes. get the pregnant woman to look upwards, as what you are looking for is two little blood vessels that appear below the iris. the blood vessels should look like little fish-hooks. there should be two of them, one at approximately 5 o'clock and one at seven o'clock. if they appear in the right eye, it's a girl on the way. if they appear in the left eye, it's a boy. if they appear in both eyes, your going to have twins (one of each), though if you aren't haveing twins and the fish-hooks still appear in both eyes, then the girl option overides. it's a girl!


----------



## SBB

I have 2 in my left eye, at a push you could say one looks like a fish hook, one looks like a Y. 
I have 2 in my right eye too but neither is hook shaped... 

Ollie glad you have been signed off.. Hope the iron helps... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'd say it's correct for you then Suz, left is boy.. :) I've just been to the loo at work and spent ages trying to look at my eyes in the mirror... tbh I can't see anything hook like! Perhaps I'm having a kitten! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yes- I read that in the other thread- forgot to look though! Can't really look now as I have a class full of Year 7s writing stories! They'll wonder what I'm doing if I start checking my eyes! :lol: I'll check later at home.


----------



## SBB

TBH if my baby turns out to be a kitten I wouldn't be too disappointed :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> TBH if my baby turns out to be a kitten I wouldn't be too disappointed :rofl:
> 
> X x x

Poor Jesus! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Good morning ladies. Yes, I'm jealous of OH as I want to hear too! I have a cheap sound amplifier for my tummy, but it doesn't work well. I'll have to try it later to see if it'll start working. My dad called and told me that my grandmother had passed away yesterday. She was a good woman, but I'm not upset by the news. Most of my extended family lives in Poland and I'm not very close to them. However, I must say this is not a good year as far as deaths in the family! So far, three people have passed away. :(


----------



## NurseKel

No offense but all this pregnancy suffering nonsense is too much damn work for a kitten! Lmao.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Tyson, sorry to hear about your Grandmother. I lost my Grandmother earlier this year and I found comfort in the fact that I believe she left this earth to make room for my LO. Much as I wish she could have met him/her. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

NurseKel said:


> No offense but all this pregnancy suffering nonsense is too much damn work for a kitten! Lmao.

Haha :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww sorry about your gram Tyson xxx

Kel - I agree with you honey hahahaha!

Jess I will try look at my eyes after the sleep has gone as Ive just woken up from a good hours sleep. I agree with you on the death thing tho, I truly believe this little one is here cos of my dad xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks girls. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

NurseKel said:


> No offense but all this pregnancy suffering nonsense is too much damn work for a kitten! Lmao.

:rofl: you may have a point there!! But I love kittens :kiss:



Tyson sorry about your grandmother :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ooooh meant to say - Anyone watching bbc 3 at 9pm tonight??? Cherry has a baby???

Its a documentry about the "perfect" age to have a baby. And it features my friend and neighbour ...............I got her involved in it last year as they advertised for mums to be through my work and they picked her. Shes a sales girl and loves the finer things in life but is so down to earth! Shes not sure whether she's going to watch it tho with her hubby now being estranged! Im watching it for her, hope they do a fair job! They should do......... I spoke to the producer when they came for filming as she wanted me to take part but it was just after my mc so I had to say no! They were all really nice girls! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I saw it advertised, but I'm not sure if I'll watch it... Might do now that I know you're connected!


----------



## Rudeollie

I have to say I dont think I would be watching it if I didnt know someone taking part......................I googled some of "cherrys" other docs and there was one about boozng and she filmed herself up chucking a dozen vodka and cokes!

Now I know we've all been ill off alcohol (probablly) but it was a bit much for me hahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

The thing that put me off was someone commenting on thinking that 28 was too young to have a baby... and I know it's everyone's personal decision, but I just want to shout "don't wait"! Look at me and what's go on for me... I'm sure it would have been different 5 years ago! Then again maybe not... anyway, will try to remember to watch it so we can dissect it tomorrow! ;) x


----------



## Rudeollie

One of the woman on there has been ttc for 15 years!!!!!!! And had to remortage her house to continue with treatment. Now THAT is some ttc!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Just had another look at my eyes and I think it's right... so girl! We'll know this time tomorrow I guess! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Well Im intrigued for tomorrow now Jess - If you come back with a girl!!!

I aint having twins but have them in both eyes!!!!!!! x


----------



## babyloulou

Both eyes means girl Ellen!!


----------



## Rudeollie

I know! Thats why we need Jess' girl confirmation before I believe it hahaha!

Got a real craving at the mo for fish and chips.............................x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Mmmmmm... fish and chips...


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies! Ok ok lots of chatting as usual before I get on here. let's see..

Jess, reading your eye vessels for determining the sex of the baby??? how in the world is the eyeball connected to the type of sperm and egg that got together in your uterus??? haha. geez I thought I heard everything! I think 28 is a fine age to have the baby, its seems like whenever you are ready maturity and emotional wise, it don't matter your age. Oh yeah, GIRLLLLL POWER to you!

Lou happy monday working girl! hope this week is easy on you.

Ellen, sorry about this low iron problem!! maybe... you should eat some hamburgers and steaks. seriously, what is that helped? I mean you know I am a veggie too and would hate to have to eat meat because I plain old think it is gross, but I might try to force it if it fixed my health problems easily...

Tyson sorry to hear about your grandmamma and other deaths. Sometiems they happen in groups huh? not fair. hugs to you.

Hi Caz, Suz, Kel, vern and lisa! 

I am looking into those t-shirt extender belly bands right now. I think its time. They go around your middle and make it look like you have the layered look with your clothes. I think that will allow me to wear all my regular shirts instead of having to buy new ones and make sure that my fat belly doesn't pop out when I lift my arms up. I don't know yet if I want an actual bella band which supports you and is really thick and strong. Those seem really heavy duty. Tyson or Kel, want to chime in on whether you use a belly band?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha KC.. go on... have a look at your eyes and tell us! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah go on Casey, what do your eyes say hehehehe

As for meat Casey I have no problemo eating meat hahaha I had a nice fat steak on saturday night..................I feel like an odd ball saying that one her with all you veggies!


----------



## lisaf

morning all! There are so many tricks out there, lol. Have you guys done the penny trick (where you clean it, then suck on it and see if it stick to the wall? Might not work on UK currency though :shrug:).
The hormones in your body might have some kind of effect on your blood vessels... but as for why it would be only 1 eye for boys and both for girls, I'm just not sure.

LOL at the kitten talk... the size of these babies would mean you'd be having a full-grown CAT, not a kitten!! And the mental image of the claws upon exiting makes me shudder, LMAO.
You can get a kitten a LOT easier than THIS ;)


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: Lisa! :rofl: yeah a kitten is probably best picked up from the local litter! :) Haven't heard the one about the penny... Not sure a UK penny would work as they're quite heavy... might try it later though! :)


----------



## kcw81

OK guys I am having twins! The ultrasounds and my doctor are all wrong!!! haha.

Doh! Ellen I thought you were a vegg. sorry. ok well then I have no tips for you since you are doing everything you need to already!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Have to say the thought of putting a penny in my gob makes me gag :sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:


----------



## Onelildream

KCW- I used a belly band from Motherhood maternity and thought it was nice, but I came across some long colored tube tops (from the intimates section of Dillards) and liked them even more! They are much cuter than the black or white option, and they were 1/2 as much. So don't be afraid to look at other options...

Suz- I'm a little late, but I really like house 1. We are in the process of buying a fixer-upper, and it is also very large (6200sq ft), but you can always change the "guts" of a house. It is a lot more difficult to change the outer bones of the house... If you love the outside; who cares about the long drive, etc, when you LOVE IT. Our house is way out south, but because we love it, it's worth the drive.

AFM-my nurse consult is next week. I always think they are a waste of time, not to mention I have to get a sitter, but maybe I can convince her to do a little look-see and let me know if my baby has a heartbeat. I think that would be nice.... but I might be getting my hopes up..And my Dr is out of town for a few weeks, which gives me my first appt with him on Oct 6th... Which is a little later than I want to wait, if my baby doesn't survive again. Oh well, I'm trying to be strong.
So, as I said we are buying a house and the stress is killing me! I told my hubby to lay off talking about more upgrades bc he's giving me a heartattack! I am a SAHM, and he makes good money, but even staying under our mortgage limit has me so nervous. Things are just going too well right now and I'm waiting for my life to crash down around me! Eeeek. I'm just trying to be real. I feel like I don't deserve all of this at times...


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- were exaclty 1 week apart. Sweet. That makes me happy. I'll try to go full term this time and catch up to you! I've never delivered at 40 weeks, so this time I'm going to atleast try to get to 39 and deliever when you do. hahaha. Hey, we all need some kind of goal, right?!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: Dream. Try not to stress too much honey... :hugs: Hope the nurse has a little listen for the hb next week... having said that though, I'm not sure if you can hear it that early... I know that we didn't even see it with tis one until the 3rd scan at 8 weeks... :dust: :dust: and :hugs: to you.


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks, Peach. I will try to wait it out. Surprisingly so, I am a TON more relaxed this go around. I am thankful I did go through that trial of another miscarriage, as it really calmed me down and mellowed me out. I think I needed that to not be so frantic over testing, and ttc, and obsessed over every horrible thing.... I'm happy God gives us trials to strengthen us, and I know that's what happened this last time.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I know how you feel. Strangely, after the initial panic of this one (I was bleeding for 4 weeks) I became a lot calmer than I thought I would be. I think part of it was just accepting that what will be will be, but part of it was just knowing that everything would be ok this time... call it a gut instinct! Keeping everything crossed for you lovely. I know it's tough. :hugs: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Onelildream

PS. Why is it the minute you find out you are pregnant, the symptoms commence? the realization of your denial??? or the idea of being pregnant just makes your brain subconsciously mimick symptoms for you? hahahah


----------



## lisaf

Dream - you should see a hb, won't hear one yet though... I can't WAIT for that!!! :)
Are you going to get more frequent scans this time around?

LOL - if you go early, you might well beat me... my mom was 10 days late with my brother and me! They induced her with my sister after she was a week late. I'm hoping they were just crap at predicting back then since they didn't use ultrasounds much at all (I think I was the only pregnancy she had an ultrasound on because they weren't sure when I was due... long story with a negative test at the doctors when it should have been positive).
I know my mom never had a 28 day cycle.. more of a 32 day... so I'm hoping thats all it was and that I'll be right on time!!


----------



## lisaf

I think they symptoms kick in because you're finally not afraid to get your hopes up by believing they were symptoms in the first place...


----------



## Onelildream

I just caught up on the thread. HAHAHAHA about spiders! We found a female Hobo on the wall last night. She was UGLY! My bro-in-law trapped her in a jar and kept shaking her all night until she died...such a guy thing to do! Hobo's are like brown recluse...They are mean and smart. They'll watch you walk by and then attack your ankles. Nasty things! I hate seeing them where my little ones are usually playing. Sometimes I just cry while killing them. hahaha. I'm such a girl.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I always feel guilty killing a spider, but I really cannot stand them! They terrify me. Think it has something to do with my Dad chasing me round the house with a huge Daddy Long Legs when I was little! :rofl:

As for symptoms I think I was feeling them, but just hadn't registered them as symptoms before I got my bfp... was tired and feeling generally yuck, but thought that I was ill... all made sense when I got that bfp though! :)


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- You're prob right. And Ugh on long pregnancies. I haven't gone past 37 weeks. I'm hoping to this go around. I'm so excited for a heartbeat. I can wait until Oct 6th, though. It will be ok. My doctor hasn't seen me yet, but I'm thinking he will do more frequent scans. I'm not really sure.... bc the stinkin receptionists only "go by the book" to get me appts, but once I can actually see my doctor he usually moves things around and tell the receptionists what's up. So hopefully he'll be moving things up and easing my mind... I've never had a miscarriage after 8 weeks (with a healthy heartbeat) though, so I'm hoping seeing the heartbeat at 9 weeks will be a good sign.


----------



## Onelildream

Hahaha. Darn bully dads! What the crap? Be nice to your little girl! I have to remind my hubs that all the time. Go pick on your son! She's too fragile. hahhaa


----------



## kcw81

hey one lil, tube tube tops sounds like a good idea, way cheaper than a special "maternity band"! I will have to check that out, thanks! Oh and I am glad you are less stressed now!

About symptoms, I had barely any, just sore boobs and some tiredness. I really didn't get sick or anything and it made me worry that something was wrong! its so weird how everyone is different how the symptoms go.


----------



## lisaf

There have been these really gross red-backed spiders in my yard lately... one of them was on the BBQ cover and it was totally reacting to me... I was terrified to walk by because as I approached, it shifted position and I was afraid it was going to jump on me!

I used to catch spiders in a glass, then put a book on top until they died.... if another spider came along before the one in the glass died, I'd shake the one from the glass into a jar, then shake the jar until it died. (so its not just a guy thing!!)
Sorry if that disturbs the animal lovers out there!!
I had one that was in the glass that was SOOO smart... if I tapped on the book, it would lunge for the top and start tapping its legs against the crack hoping for an opening... and I swear it watched me :( That thing gave me nightmares.


----------



## lisaf

Oh, and my dad once semi-accidentally threw a spider in my face... he caught one in his hand and was shaking it in front of my face to tease me... then opened his hand and it was gone... I cried of course. (though he was afraid of snakes so I got him back with a rubber snake, lol!!!)


----------



## Onelildream

hahahaha


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh god MORE spider talk! Come on girls, enough is enough - I dont want another week without sleep thanks to spider paranoia! Hahaha

YAY!!!!!!!!! My vertbaudet shelves have come, the green is PERFECT! Im so happy with them! Just waiting on my big unit next and then most of bubs room stuff in sorted!!!!! x

In such a mood with DH tonight...........He been online twice playing stupid games with my cousin and his bro and Im tryin to get some stuff sorted out and need him to help me out. Ive told him Im not speaking to him and wont be until my hormones calm down !


----------



## babyloulou

I think it's just me and Suz that are veggies isn't it??? Or is it me and someone else??


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey and Jess hubby are arent they? xxx


----------



## kcw81

hey I am 100% vegg! Can't believe you forgot Lou. I don't like meat at all, nor fish. Well Ellen your hubby better watch out for you then! he should go hide.


----------



## Rudeollie

Honestly Casey I could kick his head in at the moment! Hahahaha I dont know where this rage has come from!


----------



## lisaf

Haha... DH is terrified of my hormones! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

the tricky part is to make sure they remember that it is just hormones, otherwise they are going to wonder if they actually HATE us!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah my OH is life long veggie and we're veggie at home... I love a good steak though!!!! :)


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> the tricky part is to make sure they remember that it is just hormones, otherwise they are going to wonder if they actually HATE us!

VERY True!!! DH keeps just being caught off-guard by my hormonal responses, lol...
Last night I got mad at him for poking me with his toes... he wasn't doing it intentionally but it kept happening... funny side is that I told him he kept jabbing me... then when it kept happening I called his toes his 'jabby jabbers'. He got a little upset that I was being so touchy and I told him there was only room enough in that bed for one hormonal person. :haha:


----------



## TySonNMe

Nice to see you back Dream! That stinks your doctor is out of town right now!

KC, before I got sick I used the belly belt. It's more like a waist extender than a belly band. I had been wearing it almost daily for work, but now since I'm not working I just wear PJs or sweats. My outings are rare and I have a few pairs of maternity pants to wear out.

Speaking of spiders, OH made me a PB & J yesterday and there was a tiny little spider crawling around on my plate! Ew!


----------



## Smile4me

Hi my lovely ladies, I am having major BNB withdraw.... My laptop crashed WAAAAA!!!!!

Well cd25 and doc says its ok that I missed my cd21 bloods as I have ovulated on my own ... so I have MASSIVE heartburn today but my cp is low and firm, does that rule me out?


----------



## lisaf

I don't know about the CP.. .not sure its very reliable... Mine was SUPER high the day I got my first BFP, but lowered over the next few days (which worried me, but everything has been fine, so not sure whats up with that!)


----------



## Smile4me

I'm so not trying to symptom spot but I have that feeling in my throat that I had last time, like heartburn but yet its in my throat... weird but the exact same feeling.


----------



## kcw81

vern I think CP has nuttin to do with whether you got a BFP or not cuz its so early. So you are on CD25 and ov'd the CD18? still got another week to wait huh? are you obsessing? hey I am so glad DDs party went well! it sounded like you had a super busy weekend, which is great to keep your mind occupied! what did you end up giving DD for a pressie?

Lisa that is so funny what you say about your DH's jabbers getting to you! that is exactly the sort of thing that is driving me bonkers these days about my DH, little stupid things that make me SOOO mad its totally unreasonable! like my DH coming over and trying to take a gander at a snack I am eating or poking me or trying to give me a peck on the cheek when I am trying to enjoy a snack alone. I get so mad! I don't know why! I am like, GO AWAY! its so unreasonable. I mean, the instant RAGE that festers up inside me when he does small things is scary! I try not to let it out all the time because it usually passes over and I look back feeling bad about my awful temper.


----------



## babyloulou

My cervix never went high Verna- nothing rules you out honey :hugs: 

I've been at the new house all night girls watching the decorating! :lol: Ive just tried to catch up but most of what i can remember is more spider talk! :rofl: 

Ellen- my rage/moods are very, very frequent and getting much worse! :growlmad: 

Casey- sorry I think it was you I was thinking of when I said we were veggies. I actually posted that message from my phone about two pages before it actually is on here! It must have took my phone that long to post it with the crap signal in the new house! You all must have thought I was weird as the veggie topic had disappeared a few pages earlier! :haha:

I can't remember anything else except spider talk and the eye gender thing! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I always had a bit of a temper... that I had learned to control... now its like my controls have just dissolved... I get INSTANTLY upset/mad with no filter at all!!! LMAO

So far its ALL directed at poor DH, lol!! But then again, he sometimes provokes me on purpose for laughs... well, he's in the habit of it from normal-hormone me.... he may have to learn to stop with my sudden sharp responses now!
I keep getting REALLY mad at him for finishing off some kind of snack in the house that I wanted. I ALMOST sent it him out at 11pm to buy more swiss cheese when he finished it off :rofl: And the only reason I was tempted to force him was to teach him a lesson about eating foods that I suddenly wanted. :haha: I held back though... figure I'll save that stuff for later!


----------



## kcw81

yeah I am not sure about DH provoking me, it FEELS like he is provoking me on purpose but maybe its just me being ultra sensitive!! I would be PISSED if DH ate my cheese!


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> yeah I am not sure about DH provoking me, it FEELS like he is provoking me on purpose but maybe its just me being ultra sensitive!! I would be PISSED if DH ate my cheese!

:haha::haha: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
Well DH has always liked to get me all riled up about stuff, so I know at least SOME of the time he might be doing it on purpose.... like deliberatley swinging his leg over after I told him to keep his jabby jabbers to himself. I KNOW that was on purpose! LOL

I'm seriously afraid I'm going to snap and do something like react in way that will hurt him... like violently kick his jabbers away from me and end up breaking his toe :blush: almost feel like he would deserve it for deliberately provoking me :haha: but I'm afraid that my responses will just get more and more intense and possibly violent. :dohh: 99% sure thats just the fear in my head.... but damnit he gets me SO mad, I'm afraid of acting out too much!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god- good job you two don't live with my OH then!! He has no manners when it comes to food and refuses to apologise for it! :rofl: Nothing lasts five minutes in this house without him eating it- regardless of who it belongs to! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

P.S he even ate my 9 year old nephews pic&mix sweets the last time he stayed! :lol:


----------



## lisaf

I'll admit there was a time or two where I finished something off that was his (pre-pregnancy)... but I'd wait a week or so for him to finish his ice cream then snag it if he didn't touch it... a month later he'll ask what happened to his ice cream :dohh: He always acted like it was this horribly mean thing I did to dare to eat it... like it was some violation... so now he's doing it to me BIG time and I'm giving him hell for it!


----------



## SBB

Wow you girls have been chatting loads!! I'll have to catch up tomorrow... 

Ollie I watched the cherry programme. What's your friends name is it Leigh? She cane accross well. Can discuss tomorrow!

Night girls x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I didn't get chance to watch it- will try and catch it on iplayer. 

I'm off to sleep too- night girls xxx


----------



## SBB

Smile4me said:


> Hi my lovely ladies, I am having major BNB withdraw.... My laptop crashed WAAAAA!!!!!
> 
> Well cd25 and doc says its ok that I missed my cd21 bloods as I have ovulated on my own ... so I have MASSIVE heartburn today but my cp is low and firm, does that rule me out?

Def doesn't rule you out hun, my cervix was still low several weeks into the pregnancy! 

:hugs: hope you've caught the eggie :D 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

hi all havent been on for a few days. OH has ben off work so i visited my family and went baby shopping for yet more baby clothes yesterday :blush: shae has more clothes than me. :blush:
a few girls on my due thread have had there babies. makes me realise hoe close im getting. it so scarey. :shock:

how are we all? xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo... Laura, are you getting excited? :hugs: 

My 20 week scan this afternoon! Eek... nervous and excited! :)


----------



## laura6914

hi peach :wave: yeah very excited and nervous at the same time. 

Good luck for this afternoon. what ime is your scan? Are you going to find out what your having?
xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks hon. Scan is at 3.40pm and definitely going to find out the gender... although going by the trend in this thread I won't be surprised if it's a boy!! :)


----------



## laura6914

you may break the trend and have a girl chick. Do you have a gut instinct as to what our having? I just knew i was havin a boy. 
I will pop on later and see the news when you up date. Are you going to go baby shopping after. I did on the day of my scan and spent a fortune.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I honestly have no idea what it's going to be... I'm bending towards boy more, but that might just be because of the number of people I know who are having boys!! :) We're going to Mamas and Papas after the scan to pick up the nursery furniture we ordered! The carpet is being installed this morning, so we should have a proper nursery by the end of the day!! :)


----------



## laura6914

oh im so jealous. I am still waiting to move into my house which will now be the 25th so still need to do our nursery. got all the stuff just need to get the room. lol.


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone - not posted here for ages but been catching up with your news regularly - big congrats reedsgirl, you must be over the moon. And to you onelildream x x x

Time's going v v fast, it's mad to think of when we were all trying so hard to get preggers and now look! Feels like sooo long ago that you posted me your lucky opks Laura!

Anyway, thought i'd post a bump pic - would love to see yours (might have missed some over the weeks...)

Hope you're all keeping well :flower:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0022.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love that photo Megs. :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies love the bump megg peach i will be looking forward to you scan xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have 2 and a half hours of boredom at work to get through first.... seriously have nothing to do and I'm in an open plan office so can't sit and play games or watch a film or anything... Yawn....


----------



## caz & bob

aw hun it will so be time xxxxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

So, in May, one of my Mum's brothers (she has 4 and all are failed entrepreneurs and spongers of the worst kind) asked if he could borrow £4000 until his divorce was settled in July. She agreed on the understanding that he paid the money back to me and my sister (half each) by the end of July... citing that it was money to help with the babies... I emailed him 2 weeks ago and asked him when he thought he might be in a position to pay us the money... I laid it on pretty thick about the fact that we were having to work out finances etc and work out how long I can take off blah blah.... Not heard a thing from him... Surely only a coward would not reply at all. He could have emailed and said, I'm really sorry, but I don't have the money right now... but to not respond at all.... what a w*@#ker... Not getting stressed about it as we all knew he would never pay the money back... could have done with the £2000 though... I have a credit card I'd like to pay off! I emailed him from a different email address today with the same email saying I thought the original one may have got caught in his junk mail! If I don't hear back from him I will disown him as a member of my family!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Megs and Laura- lovely to see you on here! I conceived with the lucky opks too so thanks to both of you :thumbup: 

Nice bump Megs! :thumbup: You haven't got long left either now! How exciting! 

Good luck for the scan Jess. I think it will be a boy! Sorry it's just the trend! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

p.s:- your uncle sounds like a chancer Jess!! I'd be very surprised if you saw that money again! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Yeah even with all the girly vibes being thrown in my direction I think you may be right Lou!! And yeah we won't see that money again... shame... so many shoes that won't be bought! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Wow Megs! You look amazing honey! xxx 

And Laura, yep the wonderful birth stage is upon you soon honey! Im sure it'll be fine and you'll soon be dressing him up in all the clothes youve bought hahaha

Jess - Good luck for the scan. Im hoping you get a girl and that way my team yellow senario isnt totally ruined knowing its going to be a boy hahaha Sucks about your uncle tho..............Theres always one in a family isnt there?

AFM - Been in bed all morning,iron tablets are meant to GIVE you energy right??? WRONG! Im so tired its untrue!!!! If I can summon some strength later to get my self looking hlaf decent I might post a bump piccie! xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha, or in my case at least 4!! :) 

Hope you're feeling better soon. Look forward to seeing a bump pic!! :) xx


----------



## Smile4me

Ellen hun what happened at work wasnt today your meeting?
GET BETTER!!
Love the pic Meg!
Good Morning everyone else :)


----------



## NurseKel

Good luck Peach! Can't wait to hear from you after the scan. I have a very strong feeling your little one is our first girl. Now keep in mind I claim no psychic ability. Lol
Good morning to all you ladies. Fingers crossed Cade decides to come today.


----------



## Rudeollie

FX Kel xxx Hope he finally puts in an apperance!!!! xxx

Verna - Yep today WAS meant to be my meeting but it got postponed and I got signed off work for 2 weeks so we'll be getting together when I go back to work...........When I DO go back I onyl have 3 weeks left at work so Im hoping I'll be strong enough to take anything they have to say on the chin and get my boss trained up in the finance ways!! x

How are you? Hope its 3rd times a charm for you darling xxx


----------



## SBB

Yay kel I hope he comes today!! You would kind of steal peaches thunder with her gender announcement but we'd let you off :haha: how exciting!! 

Peach can't wait to see what you're having, let us know asap! :yipee: 
Yep your uncle sounds like an idiot, how mean to just basically steal the money! My brother has recently borrowed money from my mum and then lied about saving to pay her back.. :( none of our boys will turn out like this!! 

Megs your bump is lovely! 

Hey everyone else :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry Suz - I forgot about your post from last night. Yep Leigh is my friend and neighbour.............I felt so sad for her when she came to see me today. She said she feels a fool for the comments she made about her and him "waiting" for the perfect time to have the little one and that they were SOOOO in love etc etc and now her life is all solicitors and scrapping over money! I gave her a big hug tho and it seemed to help!

I was proud of her saying about PND as she suffers from anxiety and was so frighened of getting depresed.............I just hope it raises awareness to all the people watching the show. And LOL at her getting spray tanned and pampered........She really is like that, in fact DH just took her to get her eyelashes done! Ha! Takes all sorts doesnt it! (I can barely be arsed putting mascara on!) x


----------



## Smile4me

Oh Kel hun I hope today is the day :) or the 16th dd's actual Birthday :)
Oh I'm so excited for you darling!!

I am on cd26 but I guess I will wait until Friday to actually test? that would put me at 10dpo?


----------



## Smile4me

oh and Ellen - Whew that takes a load off of you sweetie, Glad to hear!
You dont need that stress right now.


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Sorry Suz - I forgot about your post from last night. Yep Leigh is my friend and neighbour.............I felt so sad for her when she came to see me today. She said she feels a fool for the comments she made about her and him "waiting" for the perfect time to have the little one and that they were SOOOO in love etc etc and now her life is all solicitors and scrapping over money! I gave her a big hug tho and it seemed to help!
> 
> I was proud of her saying about PND as she suffers from anxiety and was so frighened of getting depresed.............I just hope it raises awareness to all the people watching the show. And LOL at her getting spray tanned and pampered........She really is like that, in fact DH just took her to get her eyelashes done! Ha! Takes all sorts doesnt it! (I can barely be arsed putting mascara on!) x

I did feel for her knowing her DH is a twat and left her... but only people who know her will know about that and it's not her fault... 

The only person I didn't like on it was the woman who was job obsessed. The bloke basically said 'we'll get a nanny, I don't care of people look down on it. If everyone could afford it they would'. Erm, no. Actually some people like to look after their children if they can afford to!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I know, I thought come on lets get REAL!!!!!!!!! I could afford a nanny but would never want to do that! You have children to cherish and protect and not because its the "norm" to do or because its the only thing left for you to do in life?!??!?!

Its the ultimate sacrifice isnt, giving life to another person. You dont do it then hand it over to some swedish au pair! Hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I wish I'd watched it! It sounds good!

Where's Peach?? What time was her scan?


----------



## Rudeollie

Not sure what time her scan was Lou! She was off to pick up the nursery furniture after so Im sure she's just been delayed buying pink clothes lol! 

The programme is on again tonight at 8pm. The water birth was amazing! I THINK the woman may have had hypno birthing too but it didnt say so.............Wish I knew cos if it makes you that chilled out and strong I want IN!!!!!!!! Hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Watch it later Lou it's good. I had to turn over when the woman was giving birth in the pool. Was eating my dinner and just did not want to watch at the same time! 

Plus that woman was like 'why should I enjoy being pregnant and getting fat?' I just wondered why the hell she was having a baby! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha There wasnt a frikin ounce of fat on her or that cherry hahaha! Poor Leigh said she felt like a right bloater at the side of her! 

Honestly the water birth was unbelivable! DH had tears in his eyes and then said "I hope your like that baby!"


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless him Ellen!


----------



## SBB

Ah... My oh said can you turn it off I don't really want to see it!!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:pink:!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All looks fine and perfect!! She wouldn't get in to a good position for a photo though, but will pot some pics later.


----------



## babyloulou

Yay!!!! Our first little girl! :happydance: She's going to have the pick of these Clomid boys when she's older! :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

aw whoooppppp girl at last hope i have a girl then i will have one of each xxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

YAY!!!!! First girl... that gives me hope that I'm cooking a little girl here too!!!! LOL!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well the eye was right!! So was the Chinese predictor! :)


----------



## babyloulou

So happy for you Jess :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Congrats, Peach! Little girls are so much fun; then they grow into sassy little stinkerpots! Hahaha. I can't help but laugh at my 4 yr old everyday... She's hilarious, and sooo opinionated! Sometimes I forget she is 4... I could swear she's closer to 16!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Kel, maybe you should moonlight as a psychic??? lol

I hope today's the day for you, Hun!


----------



## NurseKel

Awwwww peach, I'm so happy for you darling. I love pink stuff! Lol
Hi onelil. I don't remember if I ever said congrats or not. So...huge congrats! Now I got everything crossed for Verna. Well ok....not my legs cause this stubborn boy has got to come out! Lol
Hi to all the other lovely ladies. Ellen, glad work is going better and you wont have to deal with that meeting just yet.


----------



## lisaf

NurseKel said:


> Now I got everything crossed for Verna. Well ok....not my legs cause this stubborn boy has got to come out! Lol

PMSL!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yay!!!!! Woohoo congrats peach :yipee: !!! 

X x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratualtions Jess!!!!!! So happy for you..........and your mum hahaha

Im STILL team yellow then Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahaha

Just been to the supermarlet and was saying "hurry up hurry up!" all the way round so I could get back to the gender news! I can tell him now we are still in with a boy or girl chance as he was gettin a bit too used to all these young fellas due round here! Hahaha!


----------



## Smile4me

YAY!!!! Wooo HOO!!! You will enjoy your baby girls so much hun, boys are GREAT dont get me wrong but I can only speak from experience that girls are so much fun with their hair barretts, their shoes, clothing, dolls, OH it is a BLAST!! Congrats hun!!

Kel keep everything crossed but your legs, we need meet Mr. Cade SOON!!!
Thanks hun for keeping me in your thoughts :)


----------



## lisaf

My FIL was telling me how they wanted a boy with their first, but it was a girl.. and he learned how fun girls are... and hoped for another girl on the next 2 pregnancies and got boys and was a little disappointed, lol!


----------



## kcw81

JESS!! Congrats!! So happy for you! Your little girl is gonna be so pretty - just like you! a little min-peach!
:pink::yipee:


----------



## babyloulou

I've updated your details on the front page Jess! That gives us a ratio of 7:1 now to the boys! We need a few more girls now.....


----------



## kcw81

yes Lisa, Ellen and Caz we are depending on you! Vern its ok if you have a boy.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha no pressure then. Hahaha!

DH has just put together bubs shelves for the nursery, they are so nice! And now we are stuck with them sat in the office as I dont want them up on the wall until the changer is in place hahahaha! I am HIIIIIIIIIIIGH maintenance!

Lou - hows the house going??? x


----------



## kcw81

at least you admit it ellen. sounds like you guys are really on top of things! haha I probably won't do jack squat till the week before I give birth. At least so far that is how I am feeling, definitely have no urge to nest or buy things. hopefully it will kick in though!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Casey xx Im pretty sure it'll kick in soon for you................ANd when it does, man oh man get ready! xxx

Any uk girls help me out?? Im trying to find in one of the many silly free magazines we get the voucher for money off the angel care nappy thingy and the angelcare monitor?? Also there is something floating around online for money off tens machine hire?? Can anyone help???


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies... Well, we've built the changing unit... but I'll have to wait til the weekend for the rest :( OH is off filming again tomorrow and will be away til Friday... :hissy:

Ellen, I'm not sure about those vouchers, but let me know if you find out!! :) 

Watched Cherry's having a baby btw... Had to fight the tears all the way through! Quite enjoyed it, but wow that career mum was something else! Stacey's water birth was amazing... That is how I want my birth to be... Hopefully with the Gentle Birth Method it will be! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay congrats on the girl!! Maybe I can help balance out the girls...I keep telling Tj I am having girls. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- no I don't know where those vouchers are! I wish I had known though as we ordered the monitor and sensor for full price! Never thought to check the magazines! :growlmad: 

As for the house- it's going well- OH is working so hard and my stepdad is going round every day after work - bless him. I am staying away tomorrow though as I am just so horrible at the moment! When i finish work I am so stressed I get so angry at OH for nothing. I can't bare the sad look in his eyes anymore- I feel like such a bitch! Between that and the uncontrollable tears! Just been crying again for no reason when he just came in and gave me a hug! 

I am quite willing to admit as happy as I am to be pregnant I am not enjoying it at all!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs: I know what you mean but it will be all worth it in the end and he does understand I promise xxx

Have we all had the early peek at the mamas and papas sale btw?? Ive just had an email through....................... x


----------



## babyloulou

ANOTHER M&Ps sale??? We still haven't had our nursery furniture delivered from the last sale! :rofl: Is it everything on sale? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

M&P seem to be permanently on sale!! I love it!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha I know Lou thats what I said to hubby! No its not everything but they have some good stuff if you have a look............NOt much on there for me tho apart from some tommee tippee breast milk containers! Ive got most stuff they have on offer x


----------



## babyloulou

I'll have a look now... X


----------



## lisaf

Sorry you're having such bad hormones... maybe you and DH can find a way to laugh it off so you don't have to bear the wounded look in his eyes?
Some kind of running joke about how baby is already running the show and that he's going to be a little demanding and want everything his way...?

I can't imagine it from the guy's perspective... do they get it? Or is it too hard to separate you still loving them from your hormones going crazy? 

I told DH about our discussion on here the other day and how I think he's crazy to deliberately provoke me. We were watching tv with our DVR... it got caught up to the live feed so I couldn't forward anymore and DH 'reminded me' by making the old Tivo noise.. 'buhdoop bahdoop' ... I told him it was live now.. next commercial he did the same thing and I snapped at him that I already told him it was live and he laughed and said 'I know, I just did it to bug you' ... so I definitely have confessions that he deliberately provokes me

He's always done that stuff, and I told him with my hormones he's taking his life in his own hands for doing that stuff on purpose. He got all pouty looking and said that its no fair that he should have his 'fun' taken away just because I'm pregnant... I laughed and told him as long as its still fun, by all means do it, but when I start breathing fire and throwing things at him... its his call if there is any fun left in it.


----------



## babyloulou

Your OH may regret that "it's fun" statement Lisa!! :haha: 

I think my OH is trying desperately to understand but he has admitted he is worried that I am not happy. He is worried I am regretting being pregnant - or at least doing it with him. He just keeps saying "you wanted this for so long you should be so happy". It's hard to explain to him that deep down I don't feel unhappy- I just can't control the anger and tears! :lol: I keep saying having a baby and having plans to get married are what I've wanted for a few years now and on good days I am so happy about where we are right now- but on bad days everything seems crap!! I really can understand why so many relationships/marriages break up in pregnancy or when the baby is little!


----------



## lisaf

Does your OH understand about PND (or PPD as we say here in the US)? I think people have come to understand more about hormones and pregnancy and with accepting and understanding PND, perhaps he can understand that the hormones are still ragine before the baby is born... that its not EASY to have your body chemistry suddenly change, and that it doesn't mean you want this baby or him any less.
Part of pregnancy is learning to prepare for the baby.... and that means lots of worries and anxieties etc.... that means that when things go wrong, your hormones over-respond because it sets off a chain of events emotionally for you....
Not sure if thats always the case, but when you mentioned some of the things that set you off... I know in your shoes it wouldn't just be that X was going wrong.. I would suddenly feel that X is wrong.. which means Y will not happen on time and X may never be fixed etc etc....

The more you can share how your mind gets set off, maybe the easier he'll understand...
Also... maybe google for stories from guys about how their wives handled pregnancy.... 
I think I mentioned my friend's husband can't even think about a 2nd child right now becuase he can't even imagine dealing with her moods a second time!

Maybe tell him its your subconscious punishing him now to make up for the labor pains you'll be in later :rofl: 

DH and I always talk about stuff... NOT when we're mad, lol.. but once it calms down and we always try to explain ourselves to each other.


----------



## babyloulou

He is so great to be honest- he never, ever gets angry or pissed off with me- and I can see how hard he tries to understand and "be there for me". I think it's me that's sick of the moods more than anything. I've always been such a laid back easy person- until Clomid!!! :growlmad: I suffered really bad emotionally on all 4 cycles of Clomid and now it's followed me into pregnancy! I'll just be glad if I ever feel like myself again! :lol:


----------



## lisaf

lol... I've always been a bit of an extreme emotion girl... and like I said though.. pregnancy has just removed the filter I worked so hard to build up when I was younger, LOL!!

Maybe set up a boys night out for him as a treat for being so good and putting up with your moods, :haha:!


----------



## SBB

Aw Lou it's tough trying to get them to understand... I don't think they ever truly can as' they won't ever experience it... Maybe you could buy him a book? Like the blokes guide to pregnancy... I read that's pretty good at explaining the emotions and mood swings. 

My oh isn't that good... I think I send obvious signals.. Eg when I'm hungry, I get seriously grumpy. I mean seriously! And about an hour before that stage it's obvious... Not necessarily to me even but my mum knows exactly and makes me eat! After 5 years together he's only just starting to recognise 'the signs!!? 

I do worry that if I got pnd he wouldn't recognise it... :shrug: may make him read up on it first... 

Sorry just started blabbing about myself! 

I don't know what to suggest... Just know it's not permanent and it will pass. And a few months of hormones isn't going to damage your relationship. What you get at the end will be so worth it and you will both soon forget all about the hormones! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Lou I bought Tj a book that was called "My swimmers can swim" lol. He thought it was great and it warned him about the moods...but it was also a funny side like telling him to expect the sexy panties to go out the window and to find undies that a linebaker wuld fit in. It was funny and helped him understand on his terms as much as possible what I am going through. I hope a big hug and a kiss brought some happiness back to his face...

I just had to dtd to get my hubby happy again he is feeling so neglected. LOL He has now went to get me ice cream. HAHA Tmi ladies. sorry


----------



## lisaf

Lol... reeds... if it will get me ice cream, I'll dtd again!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL thats what I said!! haha


----------



## kcw81

Hey reeds! I think my DTD with DH once a week is definitely making him happy and put up with my moods better! Is that awful, I have to DTD to buy myself some cushion to be a bitch! haha. I don't mind it that much although I feel like a large whale!

Lou I am sorry you got the emotional ups and downs. I am so glad your OH is understanding and laid back. I defo agree with the others about buying him a book, in fact that one Reeds mentioned about Swimmers I might get. I wish there was a half hour show on tv that I could record for him to watch instead of asking him to read a book though!
I think you should tell him too that all of us on here talk about biting our husbands heads off all the time, it is really common! It is crazy to think that as hard as it is now to keep cheerful and happy and nice to DH, imagine how hard it will be after baby comes and we are tired as fxck all the time! I agree, I totally see how relationships are tested big time pre- and post- birth.


----------



## Smile4me

:flower:Awww I hope you women feel better soon and you get your hormones under control :) 
Just try to find a happy place when you get upset, take a deep breath and remember your dh's are there to support you and love you and talk about it, I found talking to my dh about my feelings helps so much. Every time I start to feel a lil upset with my dh I just tell him... "hun I'm having a clomid moment, because I know I normally wouldn't even think this way but I'm really upset by...." We found this to be so much help also I don't take advantage of this understanding. 

Lou hun I really hope you can find something to get your mind off of things hunny!:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

hi ladies, I am still up watching tv. hope everyone is having sweet dreams. here is a bump pic from today.
:hugs:


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> hi ladies, I am still up watching tv. hope everyone is having sweet dreams.

So weird, I had the strangest dream! Baby Jesus was born now, at 25 weeks! I couldn't remember a single thing about the birth at all, I was drugged up I think! They let us take him home straight away and he was normal size. 
We went to the shops, and he had a VERY dirty nappy! But we hadn't bought any nappies or changing bag or anything... So we had to try and find what we needed at this crappy shop. 
The next day I went back to work! For the police (where I haven't worked for years) and was riding around in a big red bus?! Then I suddenly thought sh*t, I've taken my boobs with me :haha: and baby Jesus hasn't been fed since he was born! 
Then I told my mum he'd been born and she acted as though I'd just told her I'd eaten an ice cream.... Didn't care at all! 
Then I woke up... How strange! Hope it doesn't come true. He was born October 2nd so I'll be on guard that day! 


KC your bump is so cute! You're the least whale like person I've ever seen! Bet your hubby loves it :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Flippin heck Suz were you on the cheese before bed last night?!??!? Hahahaha!

That is one crazy dream there! Hahahha

Im on day 3 of my iron tablets and instead of the constipation I was expecting as a side effect, Im the other way. Im not impressed! Sat watching the crime channel with a very gurgly tummy..................xxx


----------



## babyloulou

My tummy has been a bit dodgy for the last couple of days Ellen- frequent toilet trips R Us! :lol:

Casey- your bump is beautiful! You are so slim you jammy woman! 

Suz- that is one crazy, crazy dream! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Ollie when I've had iron tablets before I've had that problem... I usually take the spatone liquid iron ones they're much gentler but I'm not sure they give you the dose you need :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: morning girls! KC I love your bump picture. :hugs:

Suz, that is one very weird dream... And we're nowhere near a Full or New moon!! :)

This is the not so good scan from yesterday... She was being so stubborn that we couldn't get a could pic!! 
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/BabyGirlShaw1409103.jpg


----------



## SBB

Aw that's a lovely pic peach! Are you still grinning from ear to ear about your :pink: news?!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

They are the ones I have been taking too Suz. I don't think they affected my bowels either- I just seem to swap between constipation and the opposite regularly since being pregnant! :blush:


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh- I can't see it!! It's showing a red cross in a box to me!


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Aw that's a lovely pic peach! Are you still grinning from ear to ear about your :pink: news?!
> 
> X x x

Yeah still grinning! So pleased that everything was all ok too... Now on to the fun bit... girls clothes!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh I'm quite jealous Peach- I love all the little dresses with woollen tights for little girls. All the lovely stripy, spotty and colourful tights! :thumbups:


----------



## babyloulou

Can everyone else see Peach's picture? Is it just me that can't?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I was talking to my sister yesterday and we decided that neither of us would feel cheated as I can buy boys clothes for her LO and she can buy girls clothes for my LO... best of both worlds! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Yay! I can see the picture on my phone!! Was she moving loads Peach? It looks like she's mid-kick! :lol:


----------



## laura6914

morning all, 
HHUGE congrates peach on your :pink: bump. you have broke the clomide trend. :thumbp:

How are we all this morning. I have been gettin some very strong braxton hicks throughout the night. really dont think he is going to stay put for much longer but im praying to god he does. 

xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Laura, hope he comes at the perfect time for you! So exciting!

Lou, yeah, she was moving all over the place except in to a good position for a pic! :haha:

I may have just bought this for my OH... https://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001309JJO/ref=ox_ya_os_product :blush: I know I should ration myself... but I couldn't resist! :)


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> I just seem to swap between constipation and the opposite regularly since being pregnant! :blush:

yeh me too... Another one of the joys!! 

Peach that babygrow is v cute! Girly stuff is so cute, I'm glad they've made boy stuff better now cos it used to be crap! 

Laura hope your little man stays put a bit longer. Are you just not ready? 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

peach that is so so cute. 

we are moving house the 25th (1 week and 6 days b4 my due date) SBB and although the house is ready to move right into i still need to get the nursery ready so need him to go about a week over ideally. Think i may be the only woman who wants to go over ever. :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

To be fair- it is much better for a baby to go to full term. I was premature and it affected my hearing. There can be complications even with only a small prematurity so we shouldn't really wish them to come early! In fact I've seen a few threads with the premature baby mothers talking about how angry it makes them when they see people wishing their babies would arrive before they should. I can kind of understand how they must feel if their poor babies have complications because of it. x


----------



## laura6914

totally agree with you Lou, my sister is 35 weeks pregnant and has started the eviction process already. Got quite annoyed with her yesterday when she was googling how to sweep our own membraines. Its so dangerous and i would rather go over and have a healthy baby than have him come early, be stuck in hospital for weeks and have problems. 

x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Don't know about anyone else, but I'm half way through and still not used to the idea of being pregnant let alone a mum!! Definitely not going to wish this baby early!! :)

My nose has that burning tingly feeling you get before you get a cold... :( can't cope with a cold without Day nurse!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Tel me about it Jess...............Ive 15 weeks to go I keep gettin teeny flutters of giant butterfly wings in my gut thinking about my long awaited baby arriving and what the hell that means hahahaha! Its all normal tho...............I think hahaha!

Och, cant remember everything that was said so forgive me all!

Laura, I have that little man isnt coming just yet for you. Im sure he's just warming up like Cade keeps doing xxx

Suz - Im giving the iron tablets a week and if Im still having problems Im getting some of that stuff! 3 for 2 at boots too, bargain! x


----------



## laura6914

im nearly ready to drop and i still cant believe i finally got here half the time. Sometimes it just doesnt feel real until i get that almighty kick that makes me realise there is actually a baby in there. :blush:

Peach i hope its not a cold coming. Im getting over a chest infection and the midwife said all i could take was simple lictus. :(

Im washing all Shaes clothes today. I cant imagine a human being fitting into them, they seem soooooo tiny. 

xx


----------



## SBB

Wow I feel really bad now, I thought after 36 weeks it was all good and baby would be well and truly ready! I have been saying I hope Jesus comes 2 weeks early because of Christmas but I had no idea it could cause complications :( 
Ok I will stop wishing for that! 


Wow Laura your sister is 35 weeks? You're so close has that been a good or bad thing?! 
I hope he stays put til 41 weeks anyway! 

I keep having moments of realisation too - there's actually a baby in there and in 3 months he'll be out and it'll be my job to look after him - eeek!! So far I've had 2 dreams about forgetting to feed him :( but somehow I doubt he'll let that happen! 
X x x


----------



## laura6914

oh bless you SBB, im sure your little man will make himself very heard when he is hungry and wants feeding. 

Its been ok with my sister. We live an hour and half drive away so keep in touch on the phone and things. I feel more sorry for my mum cause she wants to be at both our labours so is hoping we dont go into labour at the same time. Im due the 8th and my sister is due the 16th. Chances are with this being her 3rd she will come early though.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo... just been to pick up my Bounty Mum to be Essentials pack... Same old same old, but I love a free sample no matter how useless!! :haha:


----------



## laura6914

when i moved and re registered at the hospital im giving birth at the nurse gave me two extra packs so i have had four this pregnancy. The wash tablets teters came in handy. I have used them today to wash the little mans clothes. :happydance:


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies! CUTE bump KC you are so adorable!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sneaky Laura! I like your style!! :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls hope your all well xxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Peach I picked up the free boots changing bag today... To be honest I might just buy one, it's not that great! But I could buy a girly one and OH could use this one :D 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I'm holding out for a Kath Kidston one!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

I have requested the https://www.pacapod.com/shop/changing-bag-designer-leather-unisex-coromandel?option=dark-tan for my bday............It IS my 30th afterall but looking at the link it seems it wont arrive until end of nov so will have to see what I get Monday! Hahaha Its the only one Ive seen that I like...........


----------



## Smile4me

Your B-day is Monday hun? Mine is the 27th :)


----------



## kcw81

hey girls! 
wow we have some bday girls coming up! Ellen are you still planning on just taking in a quiet movie? Verna will your family be throwing YOU the big party this time??

Jess, I thought the scan pic looked good! you can defo see the profile. my last scan there were shite profile pics. I am with you on not even being ready for this thing! Its still unreal, I hope it becomes real when the baby comes out!

Suz I too was hoping for early delivery in december, for tax reasons! haha. we get a tax credit the 2010 if he comes in december. But now I guess I will be very happy he goes full term!! your dream sounded like you were on mushrooms! haha. its interesting when you actually dream about your baby isn't it? I have only had one I Think and it was an LSD dream too.

Laura lets hope your man comes out not too early!!

Lou how you feeling today?

hi caz!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep my bday is the 20th Verna and my wedding anni is yours!!! September is a busy month for us date wise...........In 2007 we officially bought/moved into our house Sept 17th, got engaged Sept 22nd...............It was crazy but super special!

Casey - Im not sure what the plans are now as mum wants all the family to get together at the weekend but we're strugglng to find a time that suits us all so whatever we do it'll end up been impromtu! Unless Im being lulled into a false sense of forgotten bday syndrome! x


----------



## kcw81

hmmm well a get together could be fun ellen as long as you don't have to do shite for it and can just sit there whilst people serve you and make a big deal out of you!

yes this does seem to be a busy time of year for you and verna and me too cuz our anni was sep 2 and dh bday was aug 29 plus my bday is oct 20. hey are you all libras then? I am


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> I just seem to swap between constipation and the opposite regularly since being pregnant! :blush:

Glad I'm not the only one!!!

Great bump pic kc!! And I know what you mean about the tax credit!! Lol! The closer to the end of the year the better since you get the credit for the whole year without having the official baby 'expense' for the whole year.
I understand the urge to evict since the last month is the most uncomfortable, but I agree that its much better for baby to be healthy.

My boss's son was born at 25 weeks and is blind because his eyes didn't finish developing. The closest school that can provide the services needed for a blind child is an hour and a half from their house... imagine doing that every day!


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-Funny dream! lol. I had a strange dream that a giant grasshopper was chasing me. What the crap is with these preg dreams?! When I was preg with my son, I had a dream he was born at 28 weeks and that entire week I was on edge... But he didn't come until 37 weeks! I think it's just our fear manifesting themselves in dreams?? Don't worry, Hun.

Laura-My son was only 3 weeks early, but he had massive acid reflux because his belly sphincter did not develop all the way. He had to have horrible invasive tests and threw up every day numerous times and it would make his throat burn and bleed. I always felt regret for asking my doctor to let me have him early... (although he could have stopped the contractions/labor process, but I was too stubborn and selfish and wanted him out!) He got better once he could sit up, but I felt like if I only would have waited a week or 2 he might have been better and not had to suffer for 6+months. I'm praying for a 40weeker this time!

AFM- I'm tired all the freakin time; I'm thinking my iron is low, as I having some bowel bleeding-tmi-sorry. All the extra blood to my pelvis is making that loads worse. So I'm constantly feeling wiped out. I swear, if I didn't have my kids to look after I might sleep the day away. Other than that I'm good. I'm starting to feel pregnant; just hot and irritable all of the time, but nothing else... I cannot wait until that first ultrasound!


----------



## babyloulou

Afternoon girls. How are we all? 

I'm feeling much better today thanks Casey. Knackered but fine! How are you? 

I bought my changing bag a while ago- it is a green furry suede-ish type one with fringes on it! :lol: 

Edit- ahh here it is https://www.funkymoose.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=45_227&products_id=1699


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww honey. I know how you are feeling on the low iron front! Im shattered most of the time.............You make sure you get plenty of r & r wont you xxx Do you have a date yet for the scan??

Lisa - That is so sad and scary for your bosses son! Thats me and Suz giving birth now!xx

Casey - Nope Im a virgo honey, all virginal hahahaha (not after all the bd'ing to get this baby!)


----------



## lisaf

It is scary and sad with the preterm births... but at the same time, its a miracle he survived, you know? I think the story is still a positive one.


----------



## Onelildream

I have a date set for October 6th. I'm super excited. Is it strange to miss my doctor? lol. He's such a great guy. He's my dad's age...maybe he just reminds me of a father figure and he's sooo nice. He saved my life when I came into his office hemmoraging after having my daughter, so I'm sure that secured our bond. lol.


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww what a lovely bond to have honey xxx I can certainly see why its there if he saved you!!!!

Oh yeah Lisa it is totally positive! Its a miracle for him to even survive at that stage!! I mean even going full term doesnt rule out blindness, deafness etc etc Its a truly unknown game we play with these little ones xxx I for one am just blessed to be here xxx

Just about to order babys crib mattress while tea cooks and also order a fitted blind to go in the office..........We bought fited blinds when we moved into our house but never bother with one for the office. We need one now and they are half price! Its such a fab company! x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh cot mattress that's something I haven't bought yet either! Where are you getting one from Ellen? I've just seen a footmuff for sale that matches my changing bag!! Sooooo tempted!! https://www.funkymoose.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1727


----------



## Rudeollie

Ooooh get it Lou its lush!!!

Ive found this site online - https://www.cot-mattress.com/Surestart_Crib_Mattress.htm which seems to have plenty of choices. The crib was from JOhn Lewis and the mattress that they had to go with didnt seem too comfy??? So Id rather have something a bit more substantial you know??? Cot wise we're all set but I need my crib sorted for the first month or so.


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry, I've got US brain...What's the difference btwn a cot and a crib?


----------



## lisaf

I think they are sort of the same, but cots are smaller... they're like mini-cribs which aren't as common here.

I'm dreading all the house fixing we sitll have to do... I stalled on replacing the kitchen cabinet doors because we couldn't afford it. I feel like we need to finish that for safety even though we have a baby gate to keep the dog out of the kitchen already. I get them from this place for super cheap, but damnit its still $800 or so for the rest of them :( Thats a lot of baby money.


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah that looks like a good website Ellen. I'm going to browse it now. Do you think lime for the footmuff (which is the colour of my changing bag) or shall I mix and match with a different colour? Blue for example? 

Bag- https://www.funkymoose.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1699

Lime footmuff- https://www.funkymoose.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1727

blue footmuff https://www.funkymoose.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1731


----------



## Smile4me

Wow Ellen you do have a busy September :)
I'm not much on celebrating my birthday, not happy about getting another year older with no bambino!

KC hun you do have a busy one too... October huh? Maybe we should add our b -days on the front page?


----------



## babyloulou

The crib/cot thing is the opposite way around. the cots aren't the mini ones Lisa. Our cots are the same as your cribs- they are full size. What we call cribs or Moses baskets are our mini ones.


----------



## Rudeollie

Cribs are like moses baskets or bassinettes??? Cots are what they are in til they go into beds. Some put them straight into cots but I couldnt resist a bargain crib for £20! Hahaha

Personally Lou I would stick to the same colour..........Just in case you ever sold them or something. OR for when you have another, in case its a girl hahaha Green in more girl thna blue hehehehe


----------



## lisaf

ok, now i'm confused... because my friend who lives here but used to live in the UK explained it to me that way?

We have moses baskets and bassinettes too, but our cribs are quite large... they are often converted to toddler beds, and the wide parts of it can be used as a headboard & footboard on a full-sized bed with some cribs that convert.
I thought your cots were quite a bit smaller than that.

We have mini-cribs here which look like our regular cribs, but are smaller. I thought those were similar to your cots...
:dohh: so confusing!


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh good thinking Ellen! Green it is then! :lol:

I am still really struggling on choosing a nursery theme. I can't find anything we like. I quite liked the M&Ps Hodge Podge range but OH wasn't a big fan!!


----------



## babyloulou

What you've just described as your full size cribs Lisa are what our cots are. They often convert to kids beds too. Cots are the biggest here. Cribs are our little ones- and moses baskets are the moveable versions of them.


----------



## Smile4me

What does the hodge podge collection look like hun?
I love the green, it actually matched the Riley set that I picked out before.


----------



## Rudeollie

I love Hodge Podge too Lou but I only need a bumper to be honest and its the only thing I cant justify spending a bomb on hahaha 

I keep flittin between forest animals like Hodge and then Jungley animals cos of the prints I liked hahaha Its SOOOO hard!


----------



## babyloulou

The pictures on mamas and papas don't really show off the collection well Smile- but it's this .... https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/hodge-podge/2974/ but my OH thinks it's a bit boring!


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> What you've just described as your full size cribs Lisa are what are cots are. They often convert to kids beds too. Cots are the biggest here. Cribs are our little ones- and moses baskets are the moveable versions of them.

Ok, lol that makes sense then!
Cots=Cribs
Cribs=mini-cribs
moses baskets/bassinettes=moses baskets/bassinettes


----------



## babyloulou

That's it Lisa! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> ok, now i'm confused... because my friend who lives here but used to live in the UK explained it to me that way?
> 
> We have moses baskets and bassinettes too, but our cribs are quite large... they are often converted to toddler beds, and the wide parts of it can be used as a headboard & footboard on a full-sized bed with some cribs that convert.
> I thought your cots were quite a bit smaller than that.

What you've described is a cot / cot bed.... https://www.johnlewis.com/230516454/Product.aspx
Although ours convert to a toddler bed, but not a full size bed..

Crib https://www.johnlewis.com/230640705/Product.aspx

Moses Basket https://www.johnlewis.com/230942988/Product.aspx


Verna when are you testing? Any more symptoms? 

Lou I'd go green for the footmuff. I like that website :D 

Ollie I really like that changing bag but we'll defo be going for something cheaper :haha: 

Dream I have always had weird dreams, and I very rarely wake up without remembering a dream. But preggo dreams are pretty weird!! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

awww Lou I love the color scheme, too bad the comfortor is in white, that would be my only concern, but it is cute!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks suz xxx Ive only picked that one cos its my special bday and Ive also wanted a big brown leather bag for a while now.............I want one I that will go all squishy over the years hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

I love the characters on their Zeddy and Parsnip range too- but don't like the yellow colour!https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/zeddy-parsnip/2657/


----------



## lisaf

I noticed all the gender neutral sets have such pale fabrics!! Lol... I guess that makes them easy to wash on hot water, but worry so much about stains.

I loved the Zeddy and Parsnip characters too... just SO much pastel on all of it.


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I know- I want something a lot brighter than that! OH would like a jungle theme- I would be up for that if either if us had an eye for design- but as we haven't I guess we'll have to choose a theme from somewhere! :shrug:


----------



## Smile4me

Are you sold on buying from Momma's and Poppa's or are you open to other websites? 

Suz, I see no point in testing until Friday because I ovulated on cd19 ya know..... I am due to start on Thursday so I figure Friday would be a good day to test on.... no symptoms at all ... I woke up this morning with a sore throat, headache, etc. I'm coming down with something! UGH


----------



## lisaf

I don't know if you have similar theme's brands out there, but there are some super cute jungle theme ones...
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3123727
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2659928
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3909997
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4270592
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3022915

In fact... lol.. more than half the gender neutral themes are animal or jungle related...


----------



## kcw81

yeah vern I would hold off as long as possible on testing. are you a libra? Well I hope your DH does something nice regardless of whether you want to have a deal out of it or n not! I want you to be pampered! We should have our bdays on front page! Lou you want to add? Mines Oct 20.

Lou I like jungle and safari theme nurserys. I like animals and bright colors. Also, I liked that green foot muff!


----------



## Smile4me

I know Lisa, that is why we decided to go with this one... but if/when we get preggers again I probably will still go with it....

https://www.toysrus.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=riley&origkw=riley&f=Taxonomy/TRUS/2255957&sr=1


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I'm open to other websites Smile. (ps I agree with you on the testing) 

Will have a look at those now Lisa xx


----------



## Smile4me

Aww thanks KC sweetie! Yes I am a libra aka bawl bag/overly sensitive :)

This 2+ww sucks, even Friday might be too soon as it will be only approx 10dpo... I am due to start Thurs/Fri so let's just see what happens... Keep everyhting X'd for us


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - Check out this from boots - https://www.boots.com/en/Mother-Baby/Nursery/Bedding-Collections/Zooby-Island/

Its a jungle theme set, and they have tonnes of stuff to go with it. And free delivery into the local store!


----------



## lisaf

Definitely Xing everything Verna!!! And that crib set is amazing!!!
DH I think will want to go super gender-themed... which of course may cause problems if we have another and have to buy all new stuff :dohh:
I'm not all crazy for pink for a girl or blue for a boy... I loved blue as a kid

Though my mom tells a story about how I was a toddler/infant... dressed all in blue (she always tried to bring out my eyes, lol)... I was wearing an incredibly frilly blue dress, with lace everywhere, a headband with a blue flower on it and mary janes...
and someone told her how sweet her 'boy' looked :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Verna EVERYTHING crossed for Friday :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Vern I am all reserved and barely ever cry! I think there are certain libras who are more controlled like the scale represents balance and control right? I always thought libras were not overly emotional! Maybe there are two sides depending on how close you are to the other month sign.


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo Ellen that might be a little TOO bright! I'm not that brave! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...isplayA_189_10751_-1_14738_105807_10001_14736

How about that?


----------



## lisaf

Or this:
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...isplayA_189_10751_-1_14738_107874_10001_14736
Or this:
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...isplayA_189_10751_-1_14738_110446_10001_14736


----------



## Smile4me

Yea I have to say, I have toughened up as I've gotten older and I find I have a better balance. I'm still sensitive though hehe

I love the zoobie collection if you used neutral things with it, you know pick out the tan color and use that for somethings rather than the entire collection, love the colors!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Crikey Lou - YOu wouldnt have the curtains Ive picked then hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

Show me!!!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

The pics dont really show how bright they are tbh. BUt here goes...............https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/curtain-with-tab-top.htm?ProductId=704083123&t=6

The shelves are a simliar shade and the walls are going to be neutral apart from one which is Melon Sorbet................ Oh and I MAY be getting a rocker chair from Ikea with some bday money.


----------



## lisaf

Ok... I totally adore this one: https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4377402

And this one is a teensy bit bright, but I kind of love it
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3255972

Now I just need to go pout because I can't buy anything :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

What about some of these sets Lou...........Jungly on the top and bottom row and loooads to team up with it!

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-bedroom-cot-bumpers.htm


----------



## babyloulou

What colour have you had them in? Green? Your shelves were green too weren't they? You see I wish I had the guts to do something like that but I just haven't got the eye for it! Our whole new house is being painted in Hessian- apart from the nursery which is white! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Wow they look promising Ellen- not looked through their collections before- I'll have a look now!! 

Lisa- I LOVE the frog one- and some of the other toysrus ones you posted- unfortunately our toysrus doesn't do any of them in the UK! All our toysrus ones are boring pastel!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha The neutral we have is shell, but most of the other rooms in our house have Hessian too Lou. Then we have an olive kitchen, cookie dough halls and vvvvvv pale yellow bedroom. 

Its really only my second attempt at mind planning a room, the kitchen was first now bubs room. Dont know why but both rooms I just KNEW what I fancied.........Could all look shite come November hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sure it'll look lovely! And it least it will be unusual compared to anyone elses! :thumbup:

I like some of these Vertbaudet ones! I like one called "funny zoo" :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Lou... I know what you mean... everything seems pastel over there... must be a bit of a cultural thing? Or a trend that will eventually spread over there?
We have SO many strong/bold, or at least average color options here... I had to struggle the few I found at kiddicare. I browsed your Toys R Us too looking for stuff and can't believe how different the selection is!

If they bedding sizes are similar and you fall in love with a US style, I can help ship it to you ;)


----------



## Rudeollie

I love that one too, and the wobbly donkey one hahahaha I just think they are so cute.

I like the wall stickers too but am going to wait til this one is here to decide what to get.......Im seeing the stickers coming up from the top of the cot!!!

Dont forget to check online on hotukdeals for voucher codes for the site tho Lou! You can prob save quite a bit if you do order from them! x


----------



## Smile4me

Isnt Suz doing the mushroom one on that website Ellen?
I love em all... very nice.


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I think she picked a few to decide over.........She should be getting them anyday now!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww thanks Lisa! That could be a very expensive bedroom though with shipping! :lol: Yes ours do seem very boring compared to yours! 

Ellen- I am trawling my way through them now- haven't seen the donkey one yet. I'm finding it a difficult website to navigate on my phone- maybe I need to swap to my laptop?? There doesn't seem to be a way to browse the collections rather than explore the whole website??


----------



## SBB

Smile4me said:


> Isnt Suz doing the mushroom one on that website Ellen?
> I love em all... very nice.

Good memory!! :D

Yep I got it but don't like it. 

I also got this and am still deciding whether to keep it. I may just not get cot bedding now until after we know where we'll be living, and I can do a whole room... https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/organic-cotton-cot-bumper.htm?ProductId=702303068&t=6
https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/pears-duvet-cover.htm?ProductId=704023074&t=6

We all have such different tastes! I love retro and modern stuff... 

Lou this link is to all the duvet covers https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-bedroom-duvet-covers.htm might help? Or just use laptop then you can look properly!! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Wow I just noticed we are almost all on today, 
KEL how are you??????????


----------



## SBB

I LOVE this shelf - defo want it for bubs room when we move :D 

Will make it modern as opposed to girly BTW! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

It tends to say "we recommend" at the bottom of the page but there is SO much that goes with every collection the best to do is search for what you need in each section. Get the laptop on! Hahahaha

This is the donkey, I love him! Hahaha

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/organic-pure-cotton-sleep-bag.htm?ProductId=702293121&t=6


----------



## Smile4me

yes I love the modern look, not too much into the big bulky covers or jungle prints. I'm really digging the leaf motif and the pear... too cute I wish we had something like that in the US and maybe we do but I havent found it.


----------



## Rudeollie

This is the chair Im thinking of getting for bubs rooms. My cousin had one in white and it was so comfy for feeding little Safina. We made some little pockets for the sides, like the real glider chairs have. https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/S79860997

Thing I like about this is I could put it into any room once Im done with it baby wise you know?? The glider ones i cant do that!

Verna - Im trying to find a site over there i was on a while ago. SUCH lovely modern ish styles!


----------



## SBB

This one is cute too for something not too OTT https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/garden-duvet-cover.htm?ProductId=704023248&t=6#

We all have to post pics of our nurseries when they're done, mine may be a loooong time! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

LOVE IT ELLEN!!!! You are going to have to send pics when you have it all together, so modern and chic! love it!!
Good eye hun, yes let me know what you find.


----------



## SBB

That's nice Ollie. Some of the glider chairs I've seen are the most hideous things ever!!! 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

Suz - I love both those ones you just posted!

Lou - lol, you're right about the shipping! :haha: But I think your choices are just more understated and elegant ;) not 'boring' ... I think in the US we're all so driven to be unique and trendy and match the whole decor etc... so we get all these choices and strong, bold colors are the trend right now.

I'm not a fan of the big puffy comforters on the crib sets..... but I DO love monkeys :haha: And I love the brown/green color schemes... I'm sure DH and I will be arguing over the right set and theme for our baby's room... if its a girl, I'll get the final say... which means he'll want the final say for a boy :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

I think I'd only get a glider chair if I found a cheap on on craigslist I could resell when I was done... can't imagine buying one new! I have a great, super comfy recliner in the living room.. I think that will work just fine, you know?

My friend did a surfer/ocean theme for her boy's nursery... it was TOO cute! And actually gender neutral enough they won't have to change it for a girl.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Thats what I feel like Suz - they look like grannys chairs hahaha!

Thanks Verna, if it all goes wrong tho I will post one I find online hahahaha From Ikeas site hahahaha! 

We MUST all post nursery shots. Jess' will be the first once her hubby gets back and out the other furniture up hahaha 

Lisa - I dont give my hubby a choice. Anything Ive EVER let him "design" has looked crap so he's learnt his lesson now hahaha


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Verna. I usually read and keep up on my droid just don't always have time to post. I just had my scan and now waiting to see my dr. Cade appears to be measuring very small so waiting to see what dr says. Will update you ladies soon as I can.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Kel xxx Did they say he was small before or after the scan?? My friend had this with her little man and he was spot on for 6lb 5 oz and 2 weeks early. too Dont you be fretting ok xxx Hugs honey xxx


----------



## SBB

Hope everything is ok Kel, let us know asap :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

thats weird that Cade is small Kel? well maybe he needs more time in there?? 

Lisa I like the froggy bedding!


----------



## Rudeollie

Verna - I like some of the stuff on this site................

https://www.babybedding.com/gender-neutral-crib-bedding

I NEED the lime hahahaha You see over here there is no where that does just plain bumpers etc...............Unless you make them yourself and I really cant be boethered! Hahaha


----------



## Smile4me

ooo Ellen me likey
https://www.babybedding.com/sage-damask-crib-bedding


----------



## babyloulou

I hope everything is OK Kel- I'm sure the little man is just fine :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

omg, that site is awesome!!! You can even design your own set out of the fabrics they have available!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha me too Verna, some really unique ideas! A far cry from the animals or fishes or trucks and cars etc hahaha!


----------



## Smile4me

Yes, Kel please keep us updated sweetie!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope everything is ok Kel... :hugs: xx


----------



## caz & bob

hope things are ok kel xxxx


----------



## lisaf

Keep us posted Kel!!


(ok, I have now officially spent wayyyy too much time playing with that bedding site... that customization tool is addictive... it will even warn you if the fabrics you are using don't have the same shade of white or green etc.... you can set the floor type, the wall color, the crib color etc to see if it goes together... I'm in LOVE!!)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahahaha glad you like the site Lisa!


----------



## lisaf

I'm just bummed they don't seem to have curtains! But they do seem to use Amy Butler fabrics which I know you can buy loose elsewhere... so you could make your own curtains....
Heck, I'd be tempted to make my own set, but I'm scared of the crib sheet! :rofl: I'm pretty crafty and handy with fabric... at least for simple square things.

Oooh.. could be an excuse to get all the cute fabrics I've been seeing lately... hmmmm....... of course I may be taking on too much with that, but I almost don't care as I need an excuse to get cracking on my projects at times!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm on a right hunting spree now!! I think we're going to go with the funny zoo stuff. There are loads of items to go with it. It would also look really good with those posters Ellen posted weeks ago from allposters.co.uk


----------



## Rudeollie

Errrr wtf?!?!?! Am I getting a cut in this design process Lou??? Hahahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Errr...... you get my undying gratitude and devotion!! :flower:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww cool, thanks honey pie xxx Hahahaha!

Have you seen Jamie Olivers finally got the son he's wanted??? Jules had him this afternoon! Always grated on me how "desperate" they were to conceive the first child with pcos and after 3?!?!?!?! He was quoted as been desperate for a boy! Humph!


----------



## babyloulou

Can you imagine if they'd had another girl! :rofl: I wish they had! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha yeah imagine if they had! Doh! Hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Well after saying I couldn't feel baby for so long the little monkey hasn't stopped today! :thumbup: He has been kicking like mad all day! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Typical naughty boy there then Lou hahaha

Mine has been kicking me near the exit door and its not very comfy I can tell you hahaha Its probably me fault tho............Ive eaten a tonne of veggies and my tummy is a little bit grumbly so it must be pretty noisy in there hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Mine is just slightly to the right of my belly button- he's riverdancing in there I think! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lol - didnt know you had irish in you Lou hahaha!

Oh......................The lastest Oliver has been named.......Buddy Oliver. Not a fan tbh! 

Righty ten more minutes then Im on bed I am pooped and DH is jealous Im gettin all bubs attention so wants me in bed so he can have a feel! Oooh err missus! Hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Who the feck is Buddy Oliver??


----------



## SBB

Lol ollie Jesus keeps kicking near the 'exit door' and it's not pleasant!

Kicks are def getting much harder too. Yesterday I was napping and he kicked me so hard I woke up! And needed a wee instantly! 

Lou I'm so glad you're feeling him more :happydance: KC are you feeling bubs more now? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Who the feck is Buddy Oliver??

Lol yeh who the feck?! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

PMSL! Jamie Olivers new baby! Honest to god Ive almost peed myslf xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh right Ellen - sorry!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I'd forgot you had been talking about those Olivers- I thought you meant the new Oliver in the stage show had been named!! :rofl: I was wondering what the hell you were talking about! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Oh right Ellen - sorry!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I'd forgot you had been talking about those Olivers- I thought you meant the new Oliver in the stage show had been named!! :rofl: I was wondering what the hell you were talking about! :rofl:

That's exactly what I thought :dohh: it's really obvious now given you were talking about him 5 mins ago!! :blush: 

Night girls, sweet dreams x x x


----------



## SBB

Ps have worked out why I keep having dreams about forgetting to feed baby Jesus... It's because I always forget to feed the cats!! :dohh: OH just does it now or they often don't get fed! I don't know why, I used to remember :shrug: 

Lol mystery solved. Think Jesus will be a lot more vocal than the cats if I don't feed him! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

My poor doggies haven't been walked by or fed by Mummy since I've been pregnant Suz!! We used to go on long walks every weekend- me and my two boys- but I just don't have the energy now! OH deals with them at the moment! :blush:


----------



## babyloulou

Right sleep time- night my lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Kel, good luck, Hun. Hope all is well.


----------



## lisaf

Rudeollie said:


> Typical naughty boy there then Lou hahaha
> 
> Mine has been kicking me near the exit door and its not very comfy I can tell you hahaha Its probably me fault tho............Ive eaten a tonne of veggies and my tummy is a little bit grumbly so it must be pretty noisy in there hahaha x

PMSL :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I picture him like a downstairs tenant banging a broom on the ceiling shouting 'keep it down!'


----------



## kcw81

who the heck is jamie oliver?

Suz to answer your question I think I feel bubs kicking more now, but defo not as often as you guys feel yours. As I just typed that sentence I felt him! haha. he is trying to prove himself.

I hope everything is okay Kel! Give us an update when you can!


----------



## NurseKel

Hi girls. I know most of you are in bed. Update is that Cade is measuring at 35 weeks so he is currently about 5 lbs 9 oz. This doesn't concern me as my daughter was. the same. I am at 3 cm and 60% effaced. Dr says if I don't go before next week we will schedule an induction for 39 weeks. So all in all it is good news with the exception that our newborn clothes will be a lil too big for coming home in. Lol oh and of course DH has asked 9000 times if we need to go to the hospital yet. Doh!


----------



## lisaf

Glad to hear the size is normal for your family!
My brother and I were both over 9lbs :dohh:
Sounds like you're close!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay Kel!! Fx he decides to make his appearance over the weekend!! ;)


----------



## kcw81

good news Kel! sounds like its normal! yay so you will have Cade in 7 days or less!!!!!


----------



## SBB

So glad all is ok kel :D wow he will def be here within a week!! 

Morning girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Good morning girls. It is only 3 am here but I just can't sleep. No real contractions just achey and crampy. I made sure we dtd last night to encourage labor so we shall see if it helps at all. Lol.
How are you ladies feeling today?


----------



## SBB

It's 9.15 here and I just woke up :haha: 

Hope the :sex: helped to bring him along.... 

Have you stopped working now? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! Wow you were chat happy last night!! Loving all the bedding sites... Will be looking at those in detail today!!

Kel I'm glad Cade isn't measuring too small... I was 6lbs when I was born and I was 2 weeks overdue!! :) Can't wait for our first baby pics on here!! Lots of love and :hugs: to you. Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

MOrning girls xxx 

Lou/Suz I went to bed wetting myself almost over the Jamie Oliver thing. It was funny but god it set my funny bone off! I couldnt stop laughin! DH was NOT impressed hahahaha

YAY Kel - so glad little man is ok and the end is almost here for you! Hope he comes by himself so you dont have to get induced! xxx


----------



## SBB

:rofl: glad you were so entertained!! 

Is it ok to hope baby Jesus is only 6-7lbs?! I don't want to push a 9lb baby out!! 

I was 8lb something, my brother and 2 sisters were all 6lb something! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha no i dont think its too bad to hope for a 6/7lber! Hahaha

I was 6lb4oz, and my cousin Janelle was premature and was 4lb 6oz.............Her brother Stjohn was our combined weight! 10lb10oz!!!!!!!!!!!!:shock:

Can you imagine that?!?!?!?


----------



## NurseKel

Casey I'm still working and will be til the day this boy finally makes his appearance. Lol
I don't think it's bad at all to hope for small babies. Like my dr said...easy delivery. Yipee!


----------



## SBB

Lol 10lb10?! :wacko: no thank you! 

Kel I can't believe you're still working... I don't think I could even work properly now!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep I agree with Suz Kel!!!!!! I take my hat off to you girl! 

OMG a VERY bad thing has come to my attention and, cos Im bad, Im taking you uk girls with me...................H&M is online and the baby stuff is to fricking die for!!!!!!!!!!

Waaa haaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!! Surrender to the shopping!!!!!!!!!! 

LOOK AT THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://shop.hm.com/gb/shoppingwindow?dept=BARN_BAPO_ALL&shoptype=S


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, you are so bad!!! Right that's me bankrupt today!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

SO have to get this... https://shop.hm.com/gb/shoppingwindow?dept=BARN_BAFLI_ALL&shoptype=S


----------



## Rudeollie

Its all so cute! I love all the lovely knitted cardies and all the beatles and rolling stones tshirts! Its FAB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ive already picked some "unisex" tops and also chosen a few pairs of boots for myself hahahaha I need something sturdy for winter round here.............And it IS almost my bday so I can treat myself hahaha


----------



## SBB

Ollie! :dohh: that's me skint! I'll be buying later :D 

The links you've both posted just go to a whole page of things so can't tell what you're buying :( 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Damn it......Thought they might do that! It doesnt matter its all lovely hahahaha!

Oh and on checking out, just to make things worse..........You can buy now pay later. There will be some VERY naughty people buying out there hahaha

Oh shoot Ive discovered a sales section too! Doh!


----------



## SBB

Omg I NEVER do buy now pay later! I need to know how much money I have spent :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Know I'm a bit late to the conversation... But I think this set would go with the mural in our nursery so well! https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/animoland-cot-bumper.htm?ProductId=702303083&t=6 Have sent it to OH to see if he'll get it for us! :) 

I bought one of these yesterday too: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Angelcare-...r_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=grocery&qid=1284630333&sr=8-3 I'm a bit of a hygiene freak!! :rofl: Plus it was reduced in price... I had to!! :)

I need to slow down otherwise I'll have nothing left to buy by the time we got to the baby show!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I know SUz Im the same. I dont even have a credit card cos spending what I dont have scares the pants of me! Hahaha

But you can imagine how in debt some girlies will be to H&M now cant you!


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess - the bin thing was what I was looking for a voucher for the other night. There is one in the bounty magazines apparently but I cant find it! Valid at Argos..........

They appear to be totally par for the baby course now these bins. Im gettin one, once I find this bloody voucher! Derrrr! Hahaha

Love the bumper too!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Amazon and Argos have them at a reduced price with no need of a voucher. I had a thing in my Mum-to-be Bounty pack yesterday about them... They're normally £20 or something...


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh fab, I'll order mine to collect from Argos later on then! Thanks Jess xxx

Oh, dont suppose you found anywhere that has good bulk prices for the cartridges???


----------



## Peach Blossom

According to the leaflet I got the angelcare website is the cheapest.. Although I got free delivery from Amazon so worked out the same... Here is the website though: https://angelcare-refills.co.uk/

Also if you shop with Argos through the Kidsmart website you'll earn points... xxx


----------



## SBB

Peach before you buy from vertbaudet get a discount code. I've got one let me know if you want it. 20% off I think :D 

I am debating whether to go to the baby show... Don't know if it's worth it or not. Has anyone been before? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I would love to go but its too far for me.............You are meant to be able to get some fab offers! Which isnt much for me as Ive bought almost everything hahaha!

Jess, are you still off with your sis?? x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm going with my sis and OH. Not sure whether it will really be worth it, but I love a bargain or a freebie so I'm sure I'll leave happy!

I've got a 20% off code for Vertbaudet that's valid until 1st October... may have to make some purchases!! :)


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> I'm going with my sis and OH. Not sure whether it will really be worth it, but I love a bargain or a freebie so I'm sure I'll leave happy!
> 
> I've got a 20% off code for Vertbaudet that's valid until 1st October... may have to make some purchases!! :)


I just looked at the catalogue they sent me, if you use code 3501 you get 30% off the 1st item and 20% off everything else. So make sure you add the most expensive first! 

I'm not sure whether to go. I went to the ideal home show once and it was just awful! 
Am going to 100% design next week at Earls Court so I'll see how I get on with that and then decide... 
I do want to check out the re-usable nappies though so I think it's possibly worth going for that... 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz have you got the Autumn bounty mag?? There was a page on reusable nappies and you could get one free.............. xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

My OH has put his foot down and said no to re-useable nappies... :( I've got my way on most things though, so I told him it was his Karma if the world ended early due to us putting 100's of nappies in a landfill! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks for the code btw!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Im not using reusable ones but have got some of the Nature babycare ones.........I got them free while searching online. xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I think OH and I are going to go to the Baby Show. I usually go to the Clothes Show but am going to do the baby one instead this year!

As for the Angelcare Disposal thingys - I've already bought two!!! One for the nursery and one for downstairs. I bought the starter pack from Amazon- as it had 6 cartridges with each one. It was this https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002L213KQ/ref=oss_product

Ellen- I cannot believe I have never looked to see if H&M had an online store!!! :dohh: I now can't believe how much money I am going to spend! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

God darnit Lou! Now Im thinking I should get 2, seen as were in a 3 storey house it would make sense..........Save my legs running up and down stairs!!!

I am going to be very naughty now and have a kip. All my cleaning today has wiped me. I must remember I cant over do it with a low iron count! Derrrrr!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have a nice kip Ellen!


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo I wish I could have a nap!! Got double English in a minute with a Year 7 Special Needs class :growlmad:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo.. ouch Lou...


----------



## laura6914

morning all, how are we all? xx


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Suz have you got the Autumn bounty mag?? There was a page on reusable nappies and you could get one free.............. xxx

No I don't think I have :( The stupid midwives gave me a 2009 bounty magazine - so all the offers aren't valid anymore :( 

Good luck with your class Lou! 

Hey Laura :wave: 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Can anyone tell me what the difference between a breastmilk bottle and a normal bottle?  Just doing my Amazon wishlist... so bored at work today!!


----------



## SBB

no idea sorry! breastmilk one might have different teat (?!) on it to be more like a nipple! Lol if you see the ones that are meant to look like nipples.. I am v scared what's going to happen to mine if they end up like that!! 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

how are you SBB? Thats crap they gave you an ot of date bounty pack. At your next appointment try and get an in date one (more freebies then to) :thumbup:

Peach i think th breast milk bottle has a teet that mimicks the nipple. I have the tommie tippie ones for when i start expressing. I cold be wrong though. :wacko:


----------



## Rudeollie

I dont know the full ins and out Jess but I got the closer to nature ones as they are the bets of both worlds............I didnt want to spent a bomb on "specific" ones as you can never guarantee breastmilk. This was te pressures off a little.

And they are on offer on most places at the mo. MOthercare, argos, boots I think??? 

Right sleep hahaha

Good luck for the class lou! Braver gal than me! x


----------



## SBB

I got the Tommee Tippee ones too, if you have a TK Maxx the bottles there are really cheap.

Don't get the breast pump though it has awful reviews :dohh: 

Yeh I think I will try and get an up to date pack as a free re-usable nappy is worth a few quid!!

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls how are you all well i have just got back from the gym and chilling now why the oh his on xbox live xxxxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

oh no, i already have the breast pump. The manual one not the electric. I got it in the sale the beginning of the year. :dohh:
Will have to invest in another one if it doesnt work that well.
hi caz hope your not too shattered from the gym. 

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Dont worry over the pump Laura. I got told the manual one was much better than the electric one so should be ok! 

My cousin said not to bother with an electric one til at least month 2 of feeding as it can be a waste of money sometimes. She bought one with her first and it just wasnt working but you cant take them back.............Luckily she fell on a year or so later and managed fine with Freya!

Well had a nice little snooze then spent £40 on pumpkin patch for bubs hahaha What can we say hey? These babies are going to be the best dressed arent they! x


----------



## SBB

Laura as ollie said it's the electric with terrible reviews, I think the manual one is ok. 

I think I'm going to make sure I can breastfeed then get the good one, begins with M it's the one hospitals use, but there's a cheaper version at £89 so will go for that of I think I want/need it. 

ETA I think it's called medela? That just popped into my head anyway! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Is it the Medla ones Suz?? Ive got my eye on them come January hahaha!

Ive just ordered a load of (nasty) necessities for after labour from Asda...........They have giant pads and breast pads etc ect on 2 for £2. And they get great reviews. Im cutting no corners on the breast /nipple cream tho........Lansinoh all the way Ive been told!


----------



## SBB

Oh god I suppose I'd better look into that stuff too... :( yuck! 

Ah well gotta be done. 

Yeh it's something like that ollie. It's got the best reviews... 

X xx


----------



## Rudeollie

I know, horrid isnt it?? 

I keep waking up thinking about after Ive delivered baby, having to deliver the afterbirth...........Im NOT looking forward to that at all! That frightens me more than labour hahaha!


----------



## laura6914

oh sorry for the dely girls. Just readin the birth stories in the other forum. Sat reading through tears at one of the stories. 

Phew, thats ok then. I cant see my having a problem with producing milk as im leaking all the time now. Quite badly. I wake in a morning to wet patches everywhere. Sorry for the TMI. :blush: But if baby dont latch on to the boob im hoping i will be able to express well enough.


----------



## SBB

Lol Laura another joy we've got to look forward to :haha: 

Ollie I'm going to pretend I didn't read that and erase the thought from my head!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

BTW how's everyone doing on weight gain? I'm up to 13lbs now. 
I've been eating healthily all the way through, but the last 3 weeks I've been eating shite. Don't know if it's just that I can't be bothered to make healthy stuff or what :shrug: 

Anyway I'm back on it now we went shopping and bought loads of veggies so I'll be back to normal good eating now... :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha ok Suz xx

Laura, when did your miling really start to come in?? Ive had a few one of cases but Im wanting to be prepared for when it comes hahaha


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive put on 7lbs since my bookin appointment but I have been eating well and walking a lot more than usual cos I dont want to hit the 15 stone mark! But I bet I will as soon as I start mat leave and just sit on my arse all day eating hahaha

Its from week 24 that we really see an increase and Ive not weighed myself this week btu I bet Im higher cos my appetite has drastically increased recently!


----------



## laura6914

i think it was about 27-28 weeks Rudi hun and its got worse. It started as clear flui leaking and now is full on milk, its gross. :sick: lol

And on the subject of weight gain :shock: i have put on 2 1/2 stone so far. i started off at 8st and now im just over 10 1/2 :shock: Its all baby though, apart from a bit of weight in my face i havent gained it anywhere else. No stretch marks either. :happydance:


----------



## laura6914

been playing on the wii fit and it keeps telling me im over weight :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

HAhaha Ive not been nEAR my wii fit since I got preggers hahahaha

Right so I should be gettin ready for milk jugs over the next 3 weeks? Fab(!) Hahaha

You see its ok for you little skinnie minnies to out in that weight..........You'll still look fab after baby. Me on the other hand, I gained so much while on clomid (1 1.2 stone) I am trying real hard not to go nuts and pile it on hahaha Im not stressing over it but so far Im subconciously doing well!


----------



## babyloulou

God I've hardly done any exercise since being pregnant! I've never got the energy! I'm gonna be massive! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Im only walking cos I have to Lou hahaha I dont drive so my work is a 2mile walk each day...........Im starting on my gym bal soon tho just to ease the pains Ive started gettin in my hips. Nasty!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, I'm right with you on the whole desperate not to put too much weight on thing... Clomid really bloated me up. I've been trying to be really healthy and moderate in my eating habits as well as doing my yoga and Pilates... I think since my booking in I've put on 2 kg... not sure what that is in pounds... Having said all that though I just had a McDonalds... :blush: First one in months... I just had a weird craving... :blush: Steamed veg and brown rice for dinner!! :rofl:

Have just booked in for self-hypnosis and visualisation classes with the Gentle Birth people... Have their CD to listen to now to get ready... After watching that woman give birth on Cherry's having a baby, I'm convinced that it is possible... despite all the horror stories people delight in telling me... Why do people do that?!


----------



## babyloulou

Has anyone got any idea about cot bumpers? I am trying to order the Funny Zoo stuff and the cot bumper comes in two different sizes- how do I know which I need??

One size is 180x40 and one is 360x40 - so a lot of difference!! I've just looked and our cot measurements are H:96 x W:81 x L:150cm. 

How the hell do I know which one to get???


----------



## Rudeollie

Sounds like you about the same gain as I was at that stage Jess!! :thumbup:xxx

I know, doesnt it annoy you when they go on about it hurting like hell and your bits exploding etc etc.........Im with you. Im going to attempt as natural as poss. Im booking a tens machine and hoping to get into the pool...........Watch me end up having a bloody nightmare time now Ive said that:rofl:

As for McD's I cant judge you.......I live right nearby one and have had to dabble when the salty cravings hit! c


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think the 360x40 are designed to go all the way around the cot where as the 180x40 ones just do half... THINK.. not sure though!


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou the only difference is if you want it all the way round the cot ie 360 or just round the top...............Totally your call as they will fit all cots xxx


----------



## lisaf

Wow you ladies are chatty this morning!! Trying to catch up on all my threads before my scan this morning and all I've had time for is you guys! I am super jealous of that H&M stuff!!!

Every mother I've talked to said that they hardly noticed the afterbirth.. hope thats encouraging Ellen?

All this breastmilk talk is making me realize how far along you gals are... I've got such a tough choice to make about breastfeeding.. I really want to but I can't function without my medication and they don't know if its safe (they don't know that its not either) *sigh* 

There's a baby show in town this weekend and I'm going, lol! As long as my MIL doesn't flake on me that is! And if she does, I'm dragging my SIL or DH! We don't get them often and I'll have to get a clue on all the discounts here.

Have a good one ladies! I'll be back later!


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck for the scan Lisa! Let us know as soon as you can :hugs:

Thanks Ellen- I'll go for the half one then I think xx


----------



## lisaf

Oh, and I'm already aware I'm supposed to keep the weight gain to a minimum since I'm so overweight already... clomid helped me drop 1.5 stone though, strangely enough!? Eating healthy and haven't gained much... almost wish I had worse MS though to help out, :haha: :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:haha: Lisa, yeah I felt cheated that I didn't get more MS... :rofl:


----------



## SBB

laura6914 said:


> been playing on the wii fit and it keeps telling me im over weight :rofl:

:rofl: 

I'm encouraged by that Laura, you are clearly still so slim with a bump so I won't worry too much... Just approaching a stone fast and a bit worried as most of it seems to be in the past 3 weeks! 

Lou if you're ordering from vertbaudet I posted a code earlier for 30% off 1st item and 20% off everything else... 
Yep the long bumper goes all the way round the cot. I went for half but it's just personal choice! 

Lisa good luck! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Good luck for the scan Lisa! Cant wait to see your little beany!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes thanks Suz- I'm going to use that code. I've gone for the half bumper too xx

Lisa and Peach- don't wish M/S on yourself!! It's supposed to be hell on earth! :lol: I'd rather be overweight! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I agree with Lou! I had a sickness/tummy bug at about 16 weeks and my god it was horrendous! It wasnt preg related, but god it was bad!

I REALLY hope I dont get another of those before bubs arrivess. The thought of hurling in the bath with a big belly isnt nice at all!


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks ever so much for the code Suz- it worked- the nursery stuff went from £250 odd to £182. Bargain!! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Beauty! :happydance: 

I really want to order more but don't know where we'll be living :( 
Slightly regretting selling our house with nowhere to go... I know we can rent our friends house but it won't feel like home... :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Suz, I'm sure something will magically turn up! What areas are you looking at? Have you seen the new Google Real Estate thing?


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo hoo! Great savings there Lou! Cracking stuff!

Awww Suz, like Jess says Im sure something will turn up whne u least expect it to. Then your numero uno room can be jesus'! 

Just had my friend round with her little one. She letting daddy dickhead have him over night this weekend for the first time.........She's so nervous bless her!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I remember when my Sister used to hand over her son to his Dad (who was the biggest arsehole in the world ever!) she would be in floods of tears and worrying all the time... I'm sure everything will be ok with your friend and her LO.


----------



## Rudeollie

Think its just extra hard cos its the first time............And she's going to be in Edinburgh so cant spy in case he brings over his floozy! They have an agreement that this new woman isnt allowed near bubs until x amount of time, but she thinks he's going to try put one past her. He is such an arse! Grrrrr!


----------



## lisaf

From what I saw on the TV show Teen Mom... the dad's floozy actually took better care of the kid than dad did, lol.. so its not a horrible thing if the floozy comes over as long as they don't ignore the kid.


Well I totally cursed myself and threw up at my FS doctor's office, LMAO. Feeling horrible now too.. keep shoving a saltine cracker in my mouth every 20 minutes hoping it will help :dohh: I do think DH's driving on the way there didn't help any though.
I'm only worried about the weight gain for health reasons. I'm just so very overweight that I know its going to be a big concern already... and studies have shown that overweight women who gain minimal weight do better in pregnancy and have healthier babies than those who gain extra weight.
I know I'm going to gain, I don't care about that... but I shouldn't be gaining this early, and losing some this early would help keep my overall gain down, you know? 

Its truly only a concern for me for the baby.
And ok... its going to be hard enough to find maternity clothes as it is... if I gain a ton of weight its going to be even harder! Lol That is not my main concern though.

And as much as I sort of wished for it earlier... I am miserable now, lol... so I know its not fun. Its just that things like Taco bell always sound good for lunch and never upset my stomach :dohh: Don't need the fatty foods right now!! LOL!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok, really worried... My sister may have gone in to labour at 26 weeks... She had some contractions earlier today, went into hospital and they looked at her cervix and they told her she was in labour.... Is this what Kel had? Really worried about her....


----------



## lisaf

Hope your sister is ok. Maybe they'll be able to totally stop her contractions and put her on bed rest. 
My co-worker's cousin went in very early and they did manage to hold off labor for at least a week, which can make a world of difference when its early. They couldn't hold her off more than that because her water had broken.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Jess darlin, so long as she's in hospital they will be looking after her and bubs xxx I will keep everything crossed for them honey xxx

I was reading about this happening on another thread a little whiel ago and they gave mum steriods and they kept labout away for another 2 months...Maybe they will do something similiar for your sister xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks ladies. Hope they can do something! Apparently the registrar told her that she'd come back with the consultant for a long chat and they didn't and have now one home! Just hope they'll be ok..


----------



## Rudeollie

Grrrrrr bloody idiots! Oooh I wish I were there Jess to kick up a stink! I hate that! How dare they just leave for someone else to deal with it.............

When my dad was in last year, I finally learnt to shout in a hospital.......Hahaha I scared the staff sometimes when they were pulling stupid stunts like this! Once they said we had a 2hr wait in the MRI are for a porter to come take us back upto his ward. Lets just say some heads were rolling after I started xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Afternoon ladies, GEEEEEEZ so much to catch up on! I've been sleeping all day as I am under the weather....

Ellen seven pounds is amazing ...so envyious!
Jess FX'd for your sister they can stop the contractions!

WEll absolutely no sign of AF today ... I felt some weird pains in the lower regions yesterday but still have the heartburn thing so who knows?


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww verna, why under the weather my love?? Hope its just a 24 hr thing (or a sneaky bean!)

Well my shelving unit has just been delivered and I want it putting up NOW! Hahahaha Even tho really dont have the room for it yet..............I will MAKE room hahaha x


----------



## Smile4me

not sure sweetie, felt something coming on yesterday and slept pretty much most of the day and then all day today, achy throat and neck/shoulders. 

Have you put together your nursery yet? Is that why you dont have room for the shelves? OMG I'm so happy for you!

Kel - Good Luck hun I hope little Cade enters into the world soon. Wouldnt that be great if it were Monday (Ellen) :)


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Jess- I hope your sister is OK! :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha it sure would be Verna! Special people are born next week lol!

Awwww hope you feel beter soon honey pie xxx We have all the furniture, apart from the changer which is one from the BIL, which we are stripping to lighten so need it soon tbh. Once thats done we'll move the rooms round and all will be done!

Right I NEED to keep off the net...........Ive just bought bubs coming home outfit and some other bobs from pumpkin patch! Im unstoppable! Hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Oo show us what you've bought Ellen!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Ummm not sure if this will work but can try:

https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/checkout


----------



## babyloulou

No it hasn't worked :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/flat...by/baby-unisex/category/jackets-and-trousers/

https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/flat...rypath/baby/baby-unisex/category/accessories/

https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/flat...rypath/baby/baby-unisex/category/accessories/

https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/flat...rypath/baby/baby-unisex/category/accessories/

https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.uk/flat...rypath/baby/baby-unisex/category/accessories/


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies! 

Jess sorry about your sister!! whats happening with that? hopefully they can stop or slow the contractions and put her on rest for awhile. I think thats what happened to kel.

Vern sorry you aren't feeling so hot girl. maybe its just time you needed to relax and rest up and your body forced you since you are always so GO go go all the time!

Suz how stressful to not have a home yet! hope you get something soon, keep looking!

Lisa sorry you got a bit of the MS. totally normal though. you have gained weight you say? how much so far? well if you got MS you will probably slow that down pronto! hey I watch Teen mom too! its a guilty pleasure. what do you think of amber? she is a total biotch I Think! I don't know how gary stays with it. I think she acts up for the camera way more than anyone else though, a bit of a ham.


----------



## NurseKel

Hi there ladies! Hope everyone is feeling well today.
Peach, I went through what your sis is going through. My contractions started at 27 weeks at which time they put me on medication to stop them. There are several meds they use for preterm labor that are very effective. I was also dilated to 1cm which scared me at the time but as we all see, Cade has stayed put this long. Just make sure that your sister stays really hydrated, rest when she can and reports any signs of infections such as yeast or urinary tract. These will cause contractions also. I won't tell you that it will be fine as there are no guarantees but if she stays on top of it and gets some good monitoring her and bubs will be fine. Let me know if you have any other questions or if I can help at all.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Kel. She's been on the ward for hours now and she still hasn't been told anything or really been seen by anyone. At least she's in the beat place possible though. Will keep you all posted. Xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HI ladies. I had a dr appt today and learned I lost the smaller baby. I do have 1 healthy baby with a strong hb so praying all stays well with this baby. 

Peach I will be praying for you sister as well.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh I am so sorry Reeds xxx Im sure the other one will be super strong for you honey xxx And we'll all keeo it in our prayers to make sure it stays safe ok?? Big hugs xxx

Jess, hope your sis is sorted out soon.........FX for some good news in the morning!!! x

Kel - anything more from your young man?? Another bd'ing session maybe?? xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Reeds, I am so sorry for the loss honey but we all are praying and hoping that the little bean stays stuck like glue. I have a good feeling about this one babe! Big hugs.

Ellen, I am ahead of you honey. LOL I had DH putting out last night after my exam at the OB to make sure we got something going. I think it worked as I have had increasing pain and discomfort all day. I am waiting for him to get home from work and if this continues I think we will be off to the hospital. I'm just hoping the pain stays (omg...who the hell actually says this???) b/c all my other times have been false alarms. Grrrr.


----------



## kcw81

Oh reeds I am so sorry! Is it really common for that to happen? I hope your healthy one stays healthy and moves you into 2nd tri safely!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha only a pregnant woman would EVER say that Im sure Kel! Well I hope that when I log on tomorrow morning we have our first clomid baby! FX!!!!!!!!!!!! That would be Soooooooooooo exciting!

Right bed time for me and this bump. Speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

To be honest Kc I am not sure. I have read about vanishing twin syndrome but from what the dr said today that usually happens earlier in the pregnancy. There is still a sac there and I guess what is the yolk, I am not sure...he said there is a chance the other baby will absrb but if not I wll deliver both when I deliver but he said there will not really be anything to see as the baby stopped develping about a week ago. So I am guessing that the vanishing twin syndrome doesn't apply in this case and I don't know what to think.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Reeds, so sorry hon. Hoping and praying for you and your baby. :hugs: and love xxx


----------



## kcw81

Weird, confusing, and sad! I am sorry! I don't get it, so you won't have bleeding probably because it will be absorbed or just retained until you deliver? I wonder how often he sees this sort of thing happen. I just googled it and it does sound like it happens quite often judging by the results I got. I bet a lot of women don't even realize they had twins if they wait for their first appt till around 10 -12 weeks.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

When I first found out it was twins I googled it a lot but was getting negative info and so I stopped but I guess I should have kept reading to be more prepared. But I have had NO spotting, bleeding or anything to indicate that anything was wrong.


----------



## kcw81

yeah so its like a missed miscarriage, except one of your babies is totally fine. are you really upset? I am so sorry hun.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am actually doing better than I thought I would be. I had a good cry and then a nap and I am feeling more optimistic than I was earlier. I am just super sick today as well as I think I have food poisoning from the chinese that my daughter and I had last night...so can't seem to keep out of the bathroom today. I think it will all really hit me in a few months when I only deliver 1 baby....does that make any sense?


----------



## kcw81

Yes it does make sense. I mean the baby inside really doesn't seem real until you deliver, at least thats how I feel since mine doesn't feel real yet!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm so sorry Reedsgirl- I hope you are ok honey :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Sorry reeds!! :( I know you were so excited for both. 

I kind of suspect I had a vanishing twin since I had such high early numbers and then that dark 'spot' on my ultrasound last week (that wasn't there this time) that might have been a 2nd implantation. Thats my guess anyway.

NOT the same at all as knowing there are 2 and seeing 2 hbs etc... :hugs:
One healthy bean in there is still good news though!

KC- LOL, so happy to find another Teen Mom addict... my fellow addict is the one who just gave birth last week so she's been unavailable to dish on everything!!
I do think Amber is just immature and not ready to be a mom (yelling at her daughter for being cranky? sheesh!) but did you see how Gary's brother totally talked Gary into causing drama on her birthday? Its totally not all Amber's fault... and thank god she realized it before they got married... but then she loses my empathy for telling her daughter 'daddy left, daddy's gone' again and again.
Farrah.. sheesh, another girl I keep flipflopping on.. hate her mom, but its also kind of her fault for going back and renewing the relationship and being so passive aggressive herself.
Maci? I pretty much like her, not totally in love with her moving quickly to avoid the court restriction, not that the dad deserves her consideration..
And I do love Tyler and Catlynn... their big relationship drama just showed that they were too young to raise that baby

WHEW ok, got that out of my system :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

OMG I haven't seen this weeks and last weeks yet, I have it recorded on DVR though. Well I figured amber and gary marriage would not happen. They are both totally immature! 
I also feel bad for Farrah but I am confused by her situation. Its a lot of he said she said with her and her mom you know, like her mom is made out to be a terrible person, but I wonder what she is really like. I like Farrah but was so scared for her because she seems to have NObody in her life that is truly there for her to support her? So I didn't know she moved back in with her mom, I will have to watch those eps soon and let you know what I think! 

Caitlyn and Tylers home lives leave a lot to be desired. Butch! He is kind of funny but sad too. I do like them the best though, I like MAci too, but I am a bit weirded out by the way Kyle looks! He is so stocky with a wrinkly forehead and he is so young for wrinkles! 

Did you watch this seasons 16 and pregnant? It definitely wasn't as good as the first season. I hope those girls start getting paid some good dollars for doing the show for their babies.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I have a quick question...I think I have food poisoning and I can't keep anything down and I can't seem to find a answer as to what to take that may help. I am about to the point of going to the er cause I am cramping and back hurts from vomiting so much(TMI I am sorry).


----------



## lisaf

I don't know that they can do much for you... vomiting is your body's way of getting rid of the bad stuff... Def. go to the ER or urgent care though if its hurting you that bad.
Mostly the risk I know if is dehydration... lots of sports drink or pedialyte.... 
sorry reeds, wish I had more advice...

KC - OMG, so sorry I spoiled some of it for you!!! Lol, not that Gary/Amber is a surprise though, lol. Farrah hasn't moved back in or anything, just considering moving across the street. I know there is a lot of he-said-she-said, but after Sophia's birthday dinner, I think Farrah's perception of things is pretty accurate. Not perfect, but I believe her and understand her point of view a lot.... though either the show pays tons of money or Farrah's parents were still helping her out cuz she had a lot of nice, brand new stuff when she moved out...
Caitlyn's mom is a totally messed up!

My Tivo didn't catch the new 16 and pregnant season :( I'll have to find it and get it recording!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi ladies! I had a lot to catch up on, but here goes:

Peach, congrats on your pink bundle! You broke the trend. LoL!

As far as Teen Mom, I am also hopelessly addicted! Let me just add my two cents. I love Maci. I think she's a great mother and Bentley is so cute. I too think that she's rushing to move, but I can also see why she wants to do it. Amber and Gary are a traniwreck. Amber makes me sick to my stomach. They way they argue and fight in front of Leah and they're constantly bickering about nothing! Gary moving in and out. That little girl is going to have some serious issues. Farrah is an idiot! They way she talks and her mom is also stupid. She is a terrible mother, leaving the baby in the sink and walking away, leaving the baby on the bed and walking away, not bringing diapers, the list goes on and on. Catelynn and Tyler aren't so bad, but they get on my nerves too sometimes. 

Kel, fx Cade comes soon!

Reeds, I'm so sorry for your loss. Big :hugs:

AFM, I wasn't feeling well on Monday or Tuesday. I went to an OB appointment and let her know, but she thought it might have to do with the my surgery and since I had an appointment with my surgeon that afternoon she didn't do much. I went to the surgeon's appointment and they remvoed my drain (I had a drain in my side since my appendix burst and the infection was pretty bad). I started having some pretty bad pain that evening at my incision site. I called my OB and she told me to call the surgeon. I called the surgeon and he told me to go to the ER. We get to the hospital and they hook me up to the monitors to check the baby and as it turns out, I'm having contractions! Weird, because I don't feel anything other than the pain at my incision site. So, I was admitted for observation. I went home yesterday afternoon with the medications. The bad thing is that I kind of regressed. I was doing a lot better walking and caring for myself and now we're kind of at square one again. Sorry for the long post ladies!


----------



## Onelildream

Reeds, I'm sorry. I too had the same thing happen with my son at 8 weeks; he was a twin. It was very difficult. I spent days on end crying and being very depressed. You lost a baby. It's ok to be upset. I am so sorry; I really feel your pain. Luckily my son was fine, and I have always felt he has a guardian angel by his side now. Are you sure your pains are food poisoning? I had terrible cramping when I lost my son's twin. Hope you feel better soon. If you want to talk, I know all about what you are feeling. XOXO


----------



## lisaf

Tyson - that whole run around must have been so frustrating!! :( Do they think you're going to go into labor soon? Or just had some contractions and they wanted to watch you?


Teen mom ... you're SO right about Farrah.. I saw her sit her daughter up on the counter and walk away! She does love her daughter and tries her best, just kind of sucks. And I'm hoping Amber will be a better mom when its just her (not got my hopes up on that one). Caitlynn and Tyler get on my nerves at times too, lol..


----------



## TySonNMe

No, I think them removing that drain may have irritated the uterus or something and kickstarted contractions. The bad thing is that every four hours they are seemingly starting up again, but I'm still taking the medication. They wanted to keep me to make sure the medicine would work to stop the contractions before letting me go. My OBs though are being great. The one that saw me before being discharged told me that if I have any problems to call in as they know I'm not a drama queen. LoL


----------



## kcw81

Aww Tyson I am sorry you regressed in your healing process! How weird that you didn't feel the contractions too! I hope you get better soon. Oh and I agree with your assessments of teen mom. dude that show is totally addictive!! I like Farrah but I think she is kind of dumb. She acts like a teen and well, she is one! But Maci is a lot more responsible than any of the other moms. She seems so level headed.


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls! Reeds, I hope the sickness and cramping has subsided honey xx Hugs xxx

Tyson, Im sorry you arent doing too well either! You make sure you get plenty of rest and try reserve your strength for when your bubs arrives xxx

AFM, Im getting ready for my friend, she's meant to be coming round with my bday pressie! Now thats always the sort of visit you want isnt it?? Hahahaha x

Jess - Hope your sis is ok?? I was up between 4 & 6 and was thinking of her xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Ellen. She didn't get much sleep. No more contractions, but she has period pain like cramps and achy lower back and kidneys. Still hasn't seen a doctor!! Baby is moving lots which is a good sign. Hoping that a kidney infection kicked off the contractions and everything can be treated. She's told me not to go up and see her today, but will tomorrow as it's her 30th birthday! Crap way to spend your birthday huh?!


----------



## laura6914

Morning ladies, 

OK for the first time in a long time i have read back throught the pages of posts and forgot what and who i need to reply to :dohh:

Reeds girl, im so so sorry for your loss hun. The same thing happened to my Exs sister. Its actually quite common. Her little boy absorbed the sac of the other twin. My thoughs are with you :hugs:

Tyson, did they manage to stop the contrctions then? I hope you feel better soon. SOrry your not having a great time at the minute. 

Peach, glad your sister is feeling better. How far along is she again? You will gave to take her a huge boquette of flowers to chear her up on her birthday. 

xx


----------



## laura6914

Just realised IM FULL TERM TODAY :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay Laura! Great stuff!! Woo hooo!!!

Jess sounds like a uti has kicked up some trouble doesnt it?? Hope she gets seen v v soon so we can know for sure. Good that bubs is moving lots too! 

And I thought my 30th was going to be an odd one............Your sis pips me at the post! 2 days between us hehehe x


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies :wave: 

I was out for dinner last night so have caught up this morning... Lots to catch up! 

Reeds I am so sorry :hugs: I hope you're doing ok, we are always here to talk whenever you need to... :hugs: 
Hope you are feeling better too... Stay hydrated as much as possible... 

Tyson I hope you are feeling ok and those contractions stop :hugs: 

Jess I really hope your sister will be ok, how scary for her :( especially given how rubbish the hospital are being... Fingers crossed bubs stays well put for a few more weeks yet...

Verna I hope you're feeling better? Are you testing today? 

Ollie I hope your friend brings you a nice pressie! :D 

Lou how are you? 

Hi Lisa and casey and dream! Hope you're all ok? :wave: 

Kel fingers crossed Cade is on his way today!

Laura congrats on being full term! :happydance: 

Did I miss anyone? I hope not! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls

Peach I hope your sister is feeling better today :hugs:

Tyson- I'm so sorry for the bad time you are having- I hope they sort you out and you feel better soon :hugs:

Morning Suz, Ellen, Laura- and everyone else :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

girls i have just started a thread in the 3rd Tri but would you mind having a look also. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ilical-cord-placenta-anthony-nolan-trust.html


----------



## babyloulou

Oh forgot to say- I slept at my new house last night (we've moved the furniture but not everything else yet)- it was freezing though- we couldn't get the heating to work! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

laura6914 said:


> Peach, glad your sister is feeling better. How far along is she again? You will gave to take her a huge boquette of flowers to chear her up on her birthday.

She's 26 1/2 weeks... At least she's likely to get signed off work which would be good for her. I'm going to bake her a yummy chocolate cake and take it up there for her! 

Ellen, she has a history of kidney infections. In her last pregnancy she was in hospital a few times with her kidneys. She never had the contractions though... Hoping it's just the body being over sensitive... Feel like going up there and shouting at some doctors, but she said not to go up today. Sometimes it can be more stressful with lots of people around can't it?

So, I'm just going to sit at my desk twiddling my thumbs until I hear something! Have left OH building nursery furniture and waiting for numerous deliveries!! I feel a little bit restless and unfocussed... also dog tired as I didn't sleep much. Baby peach is moving around quite a lot today... she can probably tell mummy's a little stressed!


----------



## Peach Blossom

babyloulou said:


> Oh forgot to say- I slept at my new house last night (we've moved the furniture but not everything else yet)- it was freezing though- we couldn't get the heating to work! :lol:

How cool! Were you very excited? Its a shame we have to turn the heating on now isn't it...? Truly is the end of summer :(


----------



## laura6914

oh right Peach, send her my love. And what a lovely sister you are baking her a chocolate cake. You have made me hungry now, im eating like a horse just lately :haha:

Yey lou, that must have been lovely. Im hoping we will be moving into our house a week tomorrow. Imgetting slightly pissed off now with the landlady, we were suppose to be in the 9th Sept and are still waiting. 

xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

laura6914 said:


> girls i have just started a thread in the 3rd Tri but would you mind having a look also.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ilical-cord-placenta-anthony-nolan-trust.html

Hey Laura, I posted something about this here a while ago. I really want to donate my cord blood, but the hospital I'm booked in to doesn't do it. It is the sister hospital of Barnet though so I may ask and see if it's possible. I think it's a great thing to do and would consider doing it privately if it didn't cost so much!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have you UK guys seen this today? https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11340407 Shame we won't benefit if it does come in to force...


----------



## laura6914

thanks for looking peach hun. How much does it cost to do it privately?

I have read that link, bloody typical isnt it.


----------



## babyloulou

Laura- yes I looked at that when Peach posted it and they don't do it anywhere around here!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here are details of one company that does it in the UK: https://www.cordbloodbank.co.uk/fees.php


----------



## laura6914

God that is so expensive. Such a shame really that something thats going to be thrown away could help save a life and they put prices like that on it :(

So whats everyone doing today. Weather is great here. Nice and sunny, so i have Shaes cot bedding, bumper set and moses babsket bedding in the wash and then can go on the line.


----------



## SBB

God that's expensive - what a shame. 

I'm tidying my house today as my step-sis and her OH are coming over tonight... 

Do I need to wash all the baby clothes and sheets etc before we use them then? 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

thanks for your post in the other thred SBB hun. 

Im not sure if you HAVE to wash them but i have. Infact im on the second round of washing them all. :blush: think my nesting is kicking in TBH. Word of warning though try to line dry instead of tumble dry as some f my baby grows have shrunk quite easily :blush:


----------



## SBB

Yeh my mum said you used to have to wash everything twice, but I'm not sure if you do anymore... 

We don't have a tumble dryer at the moment so will have to wait for a nice day! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

i put all mine on the airer in the kitchen the first time i washed them but they didnt stay as fresh with all the cooking and things so im getting them all re washed and dryed today.


----------



## Rudeollie

I read somewhere its good to wash the clothes so it smells familiar to you and helps bubs to bond/relax............Ive started using fairy non bio (use to use any ole thing!) So its super comfy and lovely smelling for bubs.

Jess - How lovely does your chocolate cake sound...........Mmmmmmmm!!!!

Suz - Hope your meal was nice!!!!

AFM, friends just left and I got a nice box of chocs and something in a card.......So im going to guess vouchers. MIGHT open that early cos planing on shopping tomorrow!

The chocs are Thorntons and Ive made myself feel quick green on them now hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

I understand the having the vouchers early excuse- but what's your excuse for eating the chocolates early Ellen! :rofl: 

As for the clothes thing my Mum has said wash them all before baby comes and to make sure we never wash them with our clothes! :shrug: :shrug: Something to do with germs!


----------



## SBB

Lol Ellen good point! Save them til your birthday!! Tut tut....

Ok if everyone else is I'll wash all jesus' clothes then. :haha: Will have to get some special washing stuff. Got one freebie but that's it! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Im going to wait til Ive got all the first born stuff, ie white sleep suits/vest and my swaddlin sheets and do a couple of loads in one go.........Then just stare at them in awe that something sooo teeny will fit in them hahaha

Chocs only got opened thanks to a persistant 3 year old.........And the 30yr old HAD to oblige hahaha!

Yay! My crib mattress has arrived! Yipeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Peach Blossom

My OH just called... we've had 4 deliveries today... He's like "what on earth have you been buying now?!" :blush: :rofl: Hope to have a fully built nursery when I get home tonight though!! :)


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies!
OH Reeds hunny I am SOOOOOO sorry :( Losing a baby is NEVER easy! My heart goes out to you sweetie - Your baby will be so special! 

AFM cd29 BFN but no AF as of yet, I'M PRAYING ITS LATE IMPLANTATION as I am 10dpo although I do have cramps :( I'm in a very pissy mood today being sick and having cramps and no AF just set me off yesterday and today. Sorry ladies I am not going to bring down the mood in the thread, I just wanted to give you a status.. 
Have a Wonderful Day my lovelies! 
Kel - Hope you have that baby this weekend hun!


----------



## NurseKel

Morning ladies! Hope you all have a great day. I am cleaning some house today then going off to work to see a couple of patients. I am so glad it's Friday even though we do have both kids this weekend. We did make a trip to the hospital last night and it was yet another false alarm. I was so upset I was in tears and just really don't know what I want to do. After three trips to this particular hospital I am VERY dissatisfied and don't want to go back there. However, since it is the only hospital my doctor goes to I would also have to change doctors this late in the game. I truly don't know what to do. I have even talked with DH about just going into the hospital closer to us when labor does happen but I'm just not sure how that would work if we just walk in where as I am pre-registered at the other hospital. I am just so upset and frustrated right now. Hopefully it will pass.....maybe just the hormones????
Peach, I hope your sister gets better. It is actually good news if it is a kidney infection b/c at least when they get that cleared her contractions will stop. It does majorly suck for her to be stuck there on her birthday though. So sweet of you to bake her a cake.
Congrats to all you ladies getting new houses. I love getting a new house but can't stand the actual moving. We so need a bigger house but it is no where in the near future.
Hello to everyone....Verna, Suz, Reeds, Lou, Laura, Kasey, um.....ok, brain fog has taken over now. LOL


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Kel and Smile. Kel, I don't quite understand how it works over there, but I hope that it is just the hormones and you can have Cade at the hospital that your doctor is at. Smile, I know how frustrating it is. Hang on in there hon. I got a bfn at 10 dpo, thought well that's it and then a week later got my bfp. Hope that happens for you hon!

My sister is being sent home tomorrow with antibiotics and painkillers. Hopefully they will sign her off work and she will able to just relax and chill out until baby comes. Very relieved about that as I was so worried about her!


----------



## Smile4me

oh thats great Peach, so happy to hear she is doing better YAY!
Are cramps common, could it be implantation cramping, do they feel like AF cramps? sorry I am just going bazurks!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I had cramps and spotting and thought AF was on her way, but it looks like it was late implantation. :dust: to you. xx


----------



## Smile4me

Oh Bless you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOL you just made me snap out of this mood I've been in, I literally woke up at 3:30 crying like a little girl in a pitty party with myself... ha!

I can't believe dh and I had a huge fight over the stupidest thing and I feel so guilty for having these feelings but damn we go through so much and as much as I think my dh understands its times like this that I think he doesnt and I wallow in self pitty... LOL 

Thanks Peach :)


----------



## babyloulou

Smile- I hope it is a shy beany for you. Sorry you are a bit down honey :hugs:

Kel- I hope you get your hospital situation sorted out honey :hugs:

Suz- I am just using Fairy Non-Bio sensitive skin wash stuff (I use it anyway because of my eczema)


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Smile, we're all allowed to be a bit hormonal and I'm sure you DH understands completely. :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Totally of pregnancy subject but been on the phone to the estate agents and the lady who owns the house we are SUPPOSED to be moving into. Its no longer guaranteed that we will be moving in next saturday now as the pising land lady has no where to move into. WHY OH WHY let out your house with no where to go. The dates have changed three times in the passed month. Im three weeks away from my due date. Im living with the MIL which is driving me up the wall and if i stay here any longer ill get sent down for murder. AND if we go to another estate agents we lose the £200 referincing ?! fees we paid for the house. IM SOOOOO PISSED OFF :growlmad: 

Sorry to jump in and just moan girls.


----------



## TySonNMe

Good morning ladies. Thank you for all your well wishes. I slept very well last night and feel a lot better today. They did get the contractions to stop very soon after giving me the first dose of the medicine. 

Kel, sorry for about the hospital. I have a similar predicament. My doctor's moved their practice to a brand new hospital about a week ago, but after going to the old hospital twice now, I love the old hospital. The nurses remembered me and they are so nice and so helpful.

Peach, I'm glad your sister is doing better!

Smile, I hope you get your BFP this month and it's just late implantation.

Laura, congrats on getting to full-term! Not too much longer to wait now.


----------



## Rudeollie

OH dear! Its not a very party atmosphere on here this afternoon is it?!?!??! And heres me gettin my bday weekend started!

My poor poor girlies xxx 

Verna, honey pie you are a super duper amazing strong wonderful friend and you deserve to feel this way sometimes so dont be too hard on yourself xxx I really really really hope its a beany and not AF for you xx But IF it is the witch will you have some of that pumpkin beer for me on our bdays plllllllllllease??? xxx

Kel, the end is near honey. This will be why things are seeming so hard at the mo. It'll all be over soon dont worry xxx

And Laura - Poor honey! I cant imagine how that feels to be pregnant and waiting on a house..........I had it 3 years ago waiting and waiting on our house to complete. Hope things get sorted out for shiz soon honey xxx

Jess - Lovely news on your sis , so relieved!!! xxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks rudi hun. Im ready to kick the land ladies head in if she dont get a move on. 

Smile, sorry hunny only just saw your post. I had cramping before i got my BFP. and as i was temping i saw that i implanted later than normal at 11 DPO so dont feel defeated yet hun :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Verna - I was 9dpo when I got my blood test result of 7.... and I had AF cramps that morning and remember crying and being devastated that the witch was coming early. Had AF cramps pretty constant for the first couple weeks tbh..

Hi to everyone else!
Glad to hear your sister is doing ok Peach!


----------



## Smile4me

I really don't know what I would do without you ladies, I'm serious! My dh was asking me last night if I wanted to see a marriage counselor I wanted to dig a hole and never come out, I told him there is no way, once we get our BFP, I promise he will get his wife back... WAAAAAA

Laura sweetie, given I am the only one not preggers YET that is, I could come over there and show her a thing or two, with all the frustration I have in me right now, it would not be pretty :0) I totally understand where you are coming from though, I was a Real Estate Agent for 10 years and OMG I feel for you guys, I really do! Let me clarify, I was a good Agent, I was not a shark :)

Oh I love you guys so much! I think me feeling horrible just makes it that much worse!

If I could actually TASTE I would drink us up a pint but I can't :( Lets just hope AF doesnt show her ugly face and all will be good.
I started on cd28 the last normal period I had on clomid so being as today is cd29, POSITIVE thoughts!! 

OK enough of the winey me....

Ellen hun it's your weekend lets get this party staaaated!!!!
What's on the agenda hun?
Do you all have any type of Bread Company?


----------



## lisaf

Smile4me said:


> once we get our BFP, I promise he will get his wife back... WAAAAAA

:haha: I think lou's husband would disagree with that statement, LOL! ;)


----------



## laura6914

thanks smile hun, feel free to kick the hell out of her. I would do it if i could but cant manage to walk let along fight at the minute :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Nope Verna we dont have a bread company............What is it?? I like bread hahahaha!

Plans are:tonight - M&S food bought by DH today, truly yumcious food! mmmmm!

Tomorrow - shopping somewhere, and more food mmmmmm Hahaha

Sunday - Party tea at my mums house with all the family, MORE food.............

And on the actual day, I all alone..........Til DH comes home and then its presents and, probably more food!

I dont expect to keep ANY weight off this weekend!


----------



## laura6914

Rudi, im glad to see its not only me with an insatiable appitite then :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Nope you are not alone Laura! I just dont have much else to enjoy at the moment, shopping and eating is all the fun I get hahahaha Its not like I can go snowboarding in this condition or go for cocktails so food it be hahahaha


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow, my family really is a family of crises at the moment! My cousin has just had to take her 1 year old in to hospital... not sure what's wrong with him.. What's going on in the world right now?!


----------



## laura6914

with you on that one rudi apart from my shopping has been knowcked on the head aswell now. I cant stand/walk for long as my hips hurt. :( So food and weight gain be it. :haha:

OH No peach, i hope its nothing serious.


----------



## Rudeollie

Uh oh laura! Dont say that to me hahahaha

Oh dear Jess! What a stressful time for you all! I hope its nothing too serious but keep us posted wont you xxx Poor honey xxx


----------



## SBB

Well we are not happy campers today :( 

Verna I had cramps and spotting and bleeding and AF moods so you're not out til she shows! 

Laura I'd be absolutely SCREWING at them right now! FFS you're about to friggin drop... Grrr what a stupid idiot this woman is! I'd go mental living with MIL so I really hope they sort it...

Kel sorry your hospital is being crap :( I don't really know what to suggest but hope you get it sorted... 

Peach good news about your sis, hope your cousin is ok :hugs: 

Tyson glad the contractions have stopped! And you're feeling better... 

Reeds hope you're doing ok Hun :hugs: 

Ollie can I come for some of this food?! All of a sudden my appetite is huge! 

AFM I'm worried I may have a UTI. Seriously I had to wee 10 times in 40 minutes, and as soon as I'd been I needed to go again. When I wake up too my back hurts til I've wee'd... But that's fairly normal in the morning. Don't want a uti kicking off any contractions that's for sure. I will keep an eye on it. Could just be Jesus sitting right on my bladder... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Course you can Suz honey xxx Def keep an eye on the weeing, cos UTI's can go from 0 to 100 in a few hours..........10x in 40mins is a lot. Any chance you can get in your docs before they close for the weekend?? or do they have a saturday surgery????

Are you weeing lots when you go??? x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ok thought you would like to see my bits and bobs we have put together for the nursery...................


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love them Ellen! I should be able to post you photos of our nursery when I get home!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Jess! Cant wait to see our first COMPLETE nursery!!! All my stuff is strewn around the house hahahaha

DH just came home and almost cried at the crib now the mattress is in it. He is so cute!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw bless him. Think my OH will be crying tears of frustration... the M&P instructions aren't that clear apparently! I'm just glad I'm not at home whilst he's building it all!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no- don't tell me that Jess! :rofl: OH will not enjoy building all our M&Ps furniture next week then! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Ollie I LOVE the stuff! Love that 1st unit I am defo getting that (I posted it the other day, didn't realise it was one you were getting :D) what colour is it? Hard to tell from the photo! 

I prob should have gone to the docs but fell asleep. In the bed so it wasnt exactly by accident :haha: 

I think maybe Jesus was just on my bladder cos I could feel him kicking it, but if it's the same tomorrow I'll go to the docs... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and no not weeing lots, just a little bit really... 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Ellen I love that furniture OMG I wish we had a Momma's and Poppa's here in the states LOVE IT!

OK HALF TIME REPORT - Still no AF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Everything crossed af stays away verna! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

I hope you feel better Suz I've never had a UTI but my daughters have and they are miserable :( BOOOOOOO!!!! Drink lots of cranberry juice that cures it in no time!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls xxx Suz the unit is shite but the back is a lightly spotted blue............Its really nice! It doesnt go with the green theme but once its got books etc on it you wont see the back so its cool!

Glad youve had a rest but def keep an eye on the weeing. If your going to the loo lots but not doing lots (????) It could be an infection. Ive had them a few times since ttc. You need to have some cranberry but not too much or it can make it worse...........Say 2 glasses of cran to 4 glasses a water xxx


----------



## SBB

Actually thanks I think we've got some cranberry juice so I'll have some for good measure! :D 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Peach, hope your cousin's baby is okay!

Laura, I also have an insatiable appetite lately...every 2 hours I could eat!


----------



## lisaf

So swamped at work today.. I hate it when my co-worker takes the day off... I'm not comfortable covering customer service lately. Had some good news otherwise at work.. just that we're in a very secure position right now and for the forseeable future (we're a start-up and its been a bit rocky at times). So yay!

Peach - hope your cousin's baby is ok :hugs:

Ellen - I love that furniture! :) Can't wait until I can get mine.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies... my cousin's little boy had breathing problems, but is doing better in hospital. Keeping fingers crossed...

So, here it is... nursery furnished!! Sadly we've lost part of the mural behind the furniture, but because of the door there's no other way really... 
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/furnished.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay jess! That looks FAB!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well done!!!

Lisa, FAB news on your job too! Nice to know its all secure now for you xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Peach, it's beautiful! Would it be possible to put the crib on the other side of the room and the changing table and armoire on the left?

My nursery is not even close to being finished! I still need to get the crib bedding from my dad and to do something with the crib. It needs some work.


----------



## kcw81

Wow Jess that nursery looks great! Its so bright and cheery.


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys I just read through some posts so I can respond! 

Laura, I would HATE living with my MIL for more than a couple days. No way jose! I hope you get out of there as soon as possible into your own place!!

Tyson glad you are feeling better hun with no contracts.

Vern, I waited till CD 13 to test but I defo thought I was out because I could feel my uterus cramping like AF was coming. Try not to think about it for a couple days girl! I know thats impossible though! Don't forget to remind your DH that you are on Hormonal drugs and its not him at all. no marriage counseling necessary!

ellen I LOVEEE that shelving unit thing that looks like a house. It is the cutest thing ever, I want it! Happy bday girl! Is it tomorrow?

Lisa and Tyson, I watched the PRom dress episode last night for teen mom. Dude Catlynns mom is such a BITCH!! Is she acting up for the camera? poor catelynn, I am surprised Catelynn is not more messed up - she seems so cool and calm! they won prom king and queen, how cute! Gary was being a Douchebag for ambers bday but I just hate watching them fight over their cellphones. its soo childish. poor leah. And why the heck is Ryan trying to get more days? he didn't give a shit for a year. His parents are pushing him. ok I will shut up about teen mom!

Kel are you going to have relatives come and visit you in the hospital or are you making people wait till you are all settled back at home? I am hoping to make people wait since I don't really want my inlaws all up in my business as I am trying to get to know my baby in the hospital room. I feel bad asking people not to come but thats how I Feel! I want some privacy.

Hello lou and Suz! 

My bra feels TIGHT!! I am going to have to go change it.


----------



## lisaf

kc - you'll have to stay caught up on Teen Mom so we can talk about the new episodes when they happen, lol! 

At our local hospital, visiting hours are from 1pm to 8pm.. .and you can only have 2 visitors at a time... this means lots of coordination between guests and getting everyone on a schedule... you can always lie and say someone else is coming and restrict family from camping out etc, lol! I know I'll have people come and visit, but I don't want anyone staying for too long if that makes sense. Just a quick hi, bye, cuddle and SEE YA! 
I am more worried about having too many visitors at home... people coming over and making me miss my naptimes that I'm going to need etc... kid sleeping all day while guests are there then screaming all night. Its harder to keep family away when you're home with the baby imo..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jess that room is awesome!!


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks KC I'm actually feeling much more at ease after speaking with all of you.
I took some tylenol multi symptom as I can't even keep my head up and now I have MASSIVE heart burn... I'm thinking things are looking Good!!!

LOVE the nursery sweetie... what set did you decide to go with to match the mural?


----------



## kcw81

Lisa I am very worried about that too, my inlaws live 3.5 hours away so they are going to want to come visit to see the babe and have to stay with us!! UGH! I hate having people stay with me regularly but when I am trying to do my thing and figure out my baby I don't want my MIL staring at me and having them sit there on the couch and need us to visit and chat with them!! I just want privacy and to figure this thing out without an audience.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls........Found this online and couldnt resist posting it for you to look at (you may have seen it before.....) Its on another site and there is such a divide from mums and mums to be about it!

I think its super cute! Hehehe xxx

https://milasdaydreams.blogspot.com/


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> Lisa I am very worried about that too, my inlaws live 3.5 hours away so they are going to want to come visit to see the babe and have to stay with us!! UGH! I hate having people stay with me regularly but when I am trying to do my thing and figure out my baby I don't want my MIL staring at me and having them sit there on the couch and need us to visit and chat with them!! I just want privacy and to figure this thing out without an audience.

My mom lives 4.5 hours away... I don't yet know what her plan will be when I have the baby, but I've always maintained that she stays in hotels when she visits, lol! Hope I can keep that up with a baby here... she drives me NUTS.
My dad lives 9+ hours away and wouldn't dream of staying with me, not sure if he'd come but he hasn't been down here in 6 years so I think he's due for a visit!

You can just be really bossy, ask that guests stay only X amount of days, that there be certain times where you may need to send them all out of the house to go keep busy etc.
Some girls really love having all the family/support and having their moms show them the ropes and help them figure stuff out and get over anxieties etc... who knows, maybe I'll want my mom's regular help?
(she's just so darned critical and I never feel like I could make her comfortable as a guest).


----------



## NurseKel

Kasey, I really like the visitors in the hospital actually as I find it kind of boring to just lay there. Of course keep in mind we will be in a day extra because of the Group B Strep so our stay is usually at least 3 days. I don't mind if family and friends come b/c so many of them have been just as excited as we are and I have found 99% of them know to come in and only visit a short while then they leave as they realize we will all be exhausted. My mom was there when my DD was born but I think this time she will be waiting to come up afterwards so her and my dad can bring my daughter to meet baby brother. So, as far as I know only my DH and I for delivery but after that, it is a free for all! LOL Besides, I am not an overly protective mommy and I love to show my babies off!!! ROFL


----------



## kcw81

Lisa you are right I will just have to grow some balls and be a bit bossy to get what I want! If my mom was still alive I would love to have her come and visit but not my MIL! Oh my I wish I could have people stay at hotels! But its just that we have the space and my husband would think I was satan asking them to stay somewhere else. 

Kel, I think you sound like a really tolerant and nice person. I feel mean that I don't want visitors!


----------



## lisaf

KC - I say then, you put visitors to work! :haha: That usually limits their stay and keeps them occupied... You'll be so busy with the baby that you could sure use help keeping the house clean, doing laundry, cooking meals etc... then they won't need entertainment (and may flee the house to avoid being assinged a chore :rofl:) 

I understand with people visiting and a new baby and all that, but its hard work being a host.. clean sheets and towels etc.. and you do NOT need that on top of a baby... usually guests in times like that pinch in a lot with that stuff, so maybe that would be the case. Either way, don't feel guilty for not entertaining them or catering to their needs etc.. 

After we get a nursery set up, we will have one spare room, which will be a combined office/videogame/guest room... NOT comforable accomodations.. We have 1 bathroom, not easy to share with too many people! I feel bad making my mom stay in a hotel because they are so expensive here, but she just frustrates me so bad.. its like I'm tense the entire time she's at my house and can only relax when she leaves for her hotel at night.


----------



## kcw81

I don't blame you for having her stay in a hotel if she makes you feel tense! Who wants that all day, it would not be an enjoyable visit for either of you!

Yeah I know there are a whole lot of things I am going to have to get over when the baby comes, like asking people to do things for me and being more forward and less shy and not being embarrassed.


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, Lou... Will you add me to the first page? 
Name Chellie (onelildream)
Issue 3 miscarriages, 1 D&C, 40 day cycles
Tx 2nd round of clomid at 50mg
EDD May 11th 2011
Guess the sex Boy??


----------



## NurseKel

Kasey, don't feel bad at all honey. It doesn't make you mean or a bad person. Everyone is very different. I am waiting to see how DH and I are going to be at this raising baby together thing. He tells me he was very protective over his son to the point he didn't want most people holding him and was apparently not shy about telling people no. LOL


----------



## kcw81

Kel - its good to have a DH who isn't too shy to ask for what he wants!


----------



## lisaf

KC & Kel - oh yeah, totally make DH you're 'bad guy' if you need to! :) 

KC - yeah, mom is no good at taking hints either... when my dad visits, he plans his own days and asks me to meet him for dinners whatnot.. my mom just shows and says 'what are we doing?'... We were sick of her one night on her last visit... she said she was very hungry and so I said Matt and I weren't and were probably going to wait a few hours to eat (HINT: Go out to dinner with your boyfriend, we don't have to be joined at the hip for your whole visit!!). This went on for an hour and a half or so... and then her boyfriend ended up getting a migraine (this was not related to waiting for dinner or anything)... so almost 2 hours of us all sitting in the dark being quiet while we tried to convince him to go to the hospital... finally he caved... we all drove over there in 2 cars.. its now 9:30pm and he gets checked in etc.. but my mom still hasn't eaten dinner :dohh: There aren't places to eat open late near the hospital and the cafeteria is closed etc... she isn't familiar with the area so I have to drive out and get her a sandwich before DH and I can go home for the night...
UGH, lol! No wonder her visits stress me out!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls hope your all well weekend and my son is home tomorrow whoopppp xxxxxx


----------



## NurseKel

LOL. What's funny is that normally between the two of us I am the much more agressive and outspoken one anyday. In fact, every once in a while I get angry with him b/c he doesn't put his foot down with people. Of course, I have to remember he was raised that way. His family is the no conflict, pretend the elephant is not in the room type and my family is the redneck, knock down drag out type....LMAO!


----------



## Smile4me

Kel how are you feeling?
I just woke up from a 2 hour nap with a half shut throat ... at least I can eat popsicles..dh thinks I should go to the hospital but what can they do... it may be strep throat :sad2:


----------



## kcw81

aww vern sorry you might have strep! that sucks! howd you get that? its contagious right?


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Hey girls........Found this online and couldnt resist posting it for you to look at (you may have seen it before.....) Its on another site and there is such a divide from mums and mums to be about it!
> 
> I think its super cute! Hehehe xxx
> 
> https://milasdaydreams.blogspot.com/

I haven't caught up yet but just got to this and I LOVE IT!!! sooo cute :D I just sent it to all my family! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey chatty girls... In the hospital I def want my mum and sisters to come see us, and maybe my dad and his wife. Mil and fil no! But OH may want them to so I'll just pretend to be asleep! I actually think they'll come when we're home and won't stay too long. 
Luckily for us no one lives far away so no one would need to stay! We don't have room anyway. 
Although I wouldn't mind if my mum had to stay because I know she likes looking after me and would tidy, cook and make sure I got rest etc... 
But my mum is great, if she wasn't I wouldn't want her there! Lisa your mum sounds too stressful to have in the house straight after (or any time!) so hotel is def best option! 

Anyway it's 1am so night night x x x


----------



## kcw81

nighty night suz! hope you don't gots a UTI!


----------



## lisaf

SBB - Lol, she definitely is.. DH puts up with her better than me..though she would be the most likely person to clean my house and not want to hog the baby, lol.. my MIL will probably just want to cuddle the baby and not help with the other stuff.


----------



## kcw81

Ok I looked at the link Ellen put on there about that little baby sleeping put into different poses and I am not sure! I think its a little strange! Cute baby though.


----------



## lisaf

omg that was cute! My aunt used to do that, but nowhere near as creative and beautiful as those shots... lol.. though how she has the time for that I'll never know
and heck, the kid is sleeping, its not doing them any harm or traumatic.


----------



## kcw81

yeah true. just thought it was a bit strange to put your baby into scenes for camera unbeknownst to them! I bet when I have my baby I will end up doing kooky things to my baby that I think are adorable like costumes and things so I shouldn't say anything bad!


----------



## lisaf

LOL yeah, I understand.. DH thought they were creepy :haha: But we do stuff like that to our cats... not as elaborate.. but just pushing something towards them to make it look like something funnier etc....

I don't quite get how she has the time for that, lol!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Our Bradley teacher told us that the first few hours are an important bonding time for the family. My plan is to have some family members wait to visit until we get home. All my family is spread out all over Florida anyways. Plus Thanksgiving is likely to be right around the corner, so that would be a perfect time for family to come and see the baby. Right after the birth, I plan on breastfeeding and just bonding with the baby and having OH bond with him as well. After he falls asleep, then whoever is waiting can come in after the nurses have done what they need to do.


----------



## kcw81

Tyson I like your plan a lot! thats what I want to be able to breastfeed in private while I am learning and recovering. Thats so cool that thanksgiving will be your babys first big holiday!

Lisa, that is funny about your cats. you and your DH are kooks!


----------



## lisaf

Well they have this catnip cigar... the kitty was being so funny with it.. I just had to nudge it into place to look like she was smoking it... hee hee
Though the picture of her sleeping in the wok was her idea! I can't force her to do things
Oh.. and we took a stuffed monkey with velcro hands and wrapped it around her neck with the monkey on her back... she didn't seem to care, lol.. got pictures of that too
She's the easiest cat though... our others would freak out if we did stuff like that to them... even our dog protested his halloween costume.... wonder if it will fit better this year... hmm....
OOOOH, we'll get to do a baby and dog theme next year!! :) Can't wait to get creative with that. Baby lion tamer and dog as a lion etc...


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha you're all crazy!! I don't like those pictures- I've seen some before- they give me the creeps!! I don't know why- they sort of look like a dead baby to me! :shrug:

Visiting in the hospital wise there is no way I'll be able to keep the two families away! :lol:

AFM- I went out last night to my old local pub with my best friend. OH decided to come at the last minute and they both proceeded to get hammered!! By 1am I put my foot down and insisted on coming home! I hadn't even had anything to eat last night! We then
came home and OH proceeded to throw up for half an hour in the bathroom! I had to walk the dogs at 2am! I am NOT best pleased with him this morning!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh dear Lou! I think you need to guilt trip your OH into treating you today after last night! 

Ive given DH his orders that from mid Nov, no mega sessions as bubs could arrive at any time and I am NOT calling a taxi to get me to hospital cos he's pissed hahahaha TBH I think he'd sober up straight away if I said the immortal words......MY WATERS HAVE BROKE! 

Glad YOU appreciated the pics Suz hahahaha I think they are lovely and want all the clothes should I get a Mila hahaha!

Well on the subject on hospital visits, my mum will be waiting there. With it been her first xmas without Dad she will prob be staying with us or close by with family. I dont think any of DH's will come til we are home apart from his ma and dad. My closest friends live in Leeds so time of year I wont see them til Jan Im sure............And friends nearby will be away so should be quite peaceful! Phew! x


----------



## SBB

OMG Lou I'd kill him! And he'll be hungover ALL day... What a naughty boy!

Morning ollie :hugs: 

We had my step sister and her OH over and had a Thai takeaway, I'd better get up and make them brekkie! 

Have a great day everyone x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Suz! Sounds like a nice chilled night last night :hugs: xxx

Well I opened my work card and got a debenhams gift card............but it doesnt ssay how much is on it :dohh: So Im going to have to go check with the cashier before I can spend. And I'll either come away with a happy face :happydance: or a sad one, :cry: if they've all been mean and only put a tenner on it hahahaha!

So off to get ready now and hopefulyl I shall return this evening with boots! I luuuuurve boots hehehe! x Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## laura6914

morniing all. 

OH Lou, if that was my OH he would no be having a good day. Poor you having to walk dogs on your own at 2am. Not safe either missy, :nope:

Im having my mom and OH at the birth. MIL will be waiting outside and no other visitors until i get home. I have said people can visit for 2 days after i get home and thats it then. Its just my, OH and Shae whilst OH is on his weeks paternity leave. 

Suz, sounds like you had a nice relaxing night. 

I was in bed by 8:30pm :blush: was getting pains and feeling so sick. :(

Rudi: i hope there is LOTTTTTSSsssss of monies on their for you to spend today. :)

Well im off to piss off the estate agents. Hope you all have a lovely weekend. Ill be back on either tonight or Monday depending on what my plans are. have a good one :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Have a good day Laura! Hope the estate agents surrender quickly to the power of pregnancy!!! xxx

Kellllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What you doing up?? Is that young man causing trouble again?!??!?! Hope not and hope tis the real deal honey xx

Will check in later on, xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi babe. I have been awake all night with horrible contractions but after all the false alarms I just can't bear to go to the hospital and be sent home again. At this point I'm just hoping my water will break so I know for certain there's no turning back. Lol. I feel like it's time but.......
Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend and I will update later.


----------



## SBB

Hope this is it kel :hugs: must be v frustrating by now... 

Laura good luck at the agent - kick some ass!! 

Ollie hope you get some lovely boots :D 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you honey. We shall wait and see. This type of labor/pregnancy really is frustrating.


----------



## TySonNMe

Sounds promising Kel...I hope this is it for you!

Lou, shame on your OH! Sounds like mine hehe

Good morning ladies!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all well im waiting for my baby come home off his holiday carnt wait see him missed him loads aw kel hope he come soon for you xxxxxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi caz...you must be so excited and happy to see your little man!


----------



## babyloulou

I would love to make him suffer but unfortunately he is too ill to get out of bed!! :growlmad: I have Monday off work for packing and moving and we are supposed to be spending the weekend doing it! He's tried to get up twice but has thrown up and gone back to bed. Anyway I think he's doing enough suffering on his own! :haha:

Kel- hope littleun makes an appearance for you x

Laura- good luck at the estate agents x

Ellen- hope you find some nice boots! :thumbup: (and hope work have been generous! :winkwink:) 

I can't remember anything else! :lol:


----------



## laura6914

Hi all,

Well GREAT news. Ill be moving into the house next weekend all being well. We will be signing contracts next saturday. Cutting it close but we finally have a date

KEL hpe your LO makes an appearence soon darl. 

LOU Men huh. Glad he is suffering though :haha:


----------



## SBB

That's great news Laura well done! 

Lou how is the OH doing? :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-can you put me on the first page? all my info is on page 604.

Hi, Ladies!!! Today I have lots of laundry to do...BORING...and the hubs is working all day. :( My daughter had shots yesterday so she's wanting to make a permanent home on the couch today, and my sweet little boy is bust tearing up the train set (that took me 45 minutes to put together!!!) lol. I forsee this day being uneventful. And full of cleaning house. Well, I had better go refresh with a quick shower... Oh, and I got some iron pills, you'd be surprised to see the difference they've made...like a 180. I feel much more energized!!!


----------



## SBB

Dream have a fun day cleaning the house! Lol I think I need some of those iron tablets! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'll try now Dream- we have no Internet at the new house yet and it times out when I try to do things- there seems to be a big delay on my posts showing up too x


----------



## babyloulou

Added you Chel. The only thing not on there is the length of time you were TTCing?? Xx


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, sorry... ttc for 8-9 mo this time... We started in January?


----------



## Rudeollie

Well shopping was RUBBISH! Got £20 quid on my debenhams card and couldnt find anything................Got a maternity top from Dot P's just for the sake of it, (DH said I needed something nice to wear for my party tomorrow.) Then I get home to my cousin saying him, wife and lil one arent coming to my little do!!! Im like, ffs! Its my 30th, HIS 30th we all went out for a slap up meal............Mine, he cant even be arsed coming to! :growlmad:

IM feeling rather put out, can you tell?? Oh and £20 from work...........When there are 7 of them and the office policy is a fiver in each?!??!?! Mustve been a bloody expensive card mustnt it??:shrug:

Ok selfish me rant over............ I just thought that my super close cousin might have thought I'd need him there on my 1st bday without my [email protected]! :blush:

Lou, certainly sounds like OH is suffering! Hope he's mended for helping u out tomorrow! x


----------



## SBB

:( :hugs: mean of your office people and your cousin... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I know Im probably just been over sensitive from the pregnancy hormones but its really peed me off................Then Im getting upset that Im behaving like a brat and that upsets me even more!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr, role on christmas is all I can say!!! 

Pussy cat slag watching tonight anyone?? Hahaha xxx


----------



## laura6914

Oh no rudi, sorry your having a crap day. Whats your cousins excuse for not coming? Did he not give you one? Thats pretty cheap of your work isnt it. Are you going back to work after the baby?

How are we all this evening? OH is playing his new fishing game on the Wii so thought i would pop on before i go and have a bath and start watching the X Factor. :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Im saying i'll go back but IF we move back over to Leeds I will have to leave as its way too far to commute for 2 days and a average wage...........

AFM cousin he said he has friends coming round????? Like my bday changes each year!?!?!?! Im more cross at his wife, I mean he a bloke right? They are useless at stuff like this but his wife is the sort that gets cross if she plans a family dinner AFTER youve booked a weeks holiday! 

How did you get on at the Estate Agents??? Ooooh a wii fishing game?? Love fishing games hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Added Chel x


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh Ellen- that sucks!! It's really mean at my work too- always the same ones who never put anything in! :growlmad: (and it's not the low wage skint people either!) That's crap about your cousin too! Who else is going? You could make it a romantic meal for two??


----------



## laura6914

Oh Rudi, i would be super [email protected] off at your cousin to the point where i would actually mention it to him. Thats no excuse not to come round for your birthday. :growlmad:

It went well thanks hun. The landlady is moving out of the house satuday so all being well we can move in on the sunday. Soooooo excited!!!!! We have been washing machine hunting today as our last home had one with it so we need to buy new for this house. 

I love the Wii but hate the fishing. My OH would Love you. :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - Now its me,DH, mum, auntie and uncle x 2 and my other cousin and her hubby and 2 kiddies.............Hey ho!

Laura - Fab on the landlady! I will keep everything crossed it goes ahead wthout any issues and that Shae doesnt put in an early apperance! x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Laura! So glad you got it sorted! Did you manage it without having to resort to violence? X


----------



## laura6914

I hope you still have a fantastic birthday Rudi hun. 

:rofl: i did lou i did. The landlady is a nurse, i said to OH its a good job as well cause if we had anymore issues i was going to break her nose, and at least that way she could fix it. :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

OOooh laura! What a fiesty girl! God help your OH when your in labour hahaha he might need a face guard! x


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy birthday Ollie! My mother did me dirty one time too. It was my graduation from university and we had planned for her to come up early and go to the spa...hairs, nails, etc. Well, there I was ready to go to the spa and could not get a hold of her. I finally got a hold of my brother who put her on the phone, and her and her friends stayed up too late and she wasn't coming. She couldn't even be bothered to call and tell me so I don't have to wait on her! Thankfully, she's gotten a little bit better. I hope you give your cousin an earful!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks honey xxx Wow cant believe your mum did that! Now I would have no problems giving my mum a ear bashing hahaha 

DH thinks it might be that he's not coming because he's still not comfy coming over to my mum and dads house since dad died............ I could see his point at the start of the year when it was all still fresh but now???? I suppose I cant judge him on his grief........I find it easier to be there as feel him with me more, my cousin however obvisouly cant.


----------



## Smile4me

Afternoon ladies, light brown spotting today....
DH and I are planning a nice dinner out to get my mind off of all of this :)
I'm sitting here eating an entire box of Hot Tamales candy 

Good LUck on the house Laura
Sorry Lou dh is not feeling well but it sounds as though he did it to himself and it is very nice of you to not throw salt in the wound. :)

Ellen sure hope this weekend is starting out to be a great Birthday weekend for you

Kel - OMG just soooo close! Good Luck sweets

Hi Caz, KC, Lisa, Tyson, Suz, Reeds & Peach 
ONelil hun thanks for checking up on me.


----------



## caz & bob

hi smile hun xxxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Ollie, that's an odd excuse!


----------



## Smile4me

well I'm out the Bitch got me!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry spotting has started Verna. I recommend plenty of wine honey :hugs: 

Ellen- is it Monday your actual birthday? 

Well OH is making up for it now. He's been and fetched a van full of boxes from the old house and is currently fitting our new fridge! He says he's not going to stop until bedtime! :haha: He keeps asking if I hate him :rofl: 

Well those of you who have me on Facebook may have seen my ranting status! We have realised that the boiler in the new house doesn't work! No heating or hot water! And the water tank upstairs has 2 massive leaks that have obviously been there a while! The worst part about it is the bloke who has just moved out is a plumber!! Fucking tosser! I'm bloody freezing!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Verna, Im sorry darling xxx Like Lou said, crack that vino open and get silly drunk for your birthday xxx

Yep, Mondays my bday Lou, but cos Im quite far from my family tomorrow is the party day. The actual day will be me in bed alone...........Til DH gets home! x

God that SUCKS about the heating hun! What a [email protected]! Grrrrr! Glad OH is up and gettin on with house stuff! xxx


----------



## Smile4me

I'm going to cry my eyes out before dh gets home from work then have him take me out and yes I'm going to have a bottle of Malbec!!!!! *&%$#^%$#!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Aw smile hun I'm so sorry she got you, was so hoping this was it :cry: how are you doing? 

Lou I'd be absolutely screwing... Speak to your solicitor although unfortunately there's nothing you can do probably. Did he leave a forwarding address? I'd send OH round there and say his pregnant girlfriend can't live in a house with no hot water and he ought to damn well come and fix it! 

Ollie your cousin is being really mean - I'd tell him you're pissed off and if he's got another reason like you think, then he should say so.. Make him feel bad though! 

Tyson I can't believe your MUM did that to you?! I'd be soooo pissed off I wouldn't have talked to her for ages! 

Kel - any news??? 

Reeds, I know you don't post much but you read so of you're stalking I hope you're doing ok, thinking of you :hugs: 

Ollie I'm recording x factor and I've been saving up all my swear words for the day so I can shout them at that pussy cat slag!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Good afternoon ladies! Did Kel have the baby yet??

Verna sorry about AF. If you had got your BFP this cycle so soon after MC you would have definitely beat me and a lot of others for timing. Octorber BFP here we come!

Lou whats happening? Your heating is broken? Shit!

Happy two days before bday Ellen! 

I got to go back and read some posts to see what happened with Tyson and your mom!

Its college football day at our house today. Thats what saturdays are until december now. Football american style. DH is totally into it. ME, not so much. I might go shopping.


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz she wasnt THAT bad actually............Still detest her tho hahahaha!

Verna - You shout and scream all you want to us honey pie xxx Its what good friends are for xxx

Casey - Go shopping! Hahaha Anything but footi! Im quite lucky this weekend actually as DH is recording the BIG footi game here tomorrow...........Man U vs Liverpool. He has NEVER missed a game for me before, Im priviledged!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAND he's taking me to the seaside for cold weather fish and chips next weekend for our 2 yr wedding anniversary. I love the seaside in Autumn! Cant wait!


----------



## kcw81

oh that sounds so fun ellen! I love the old salty seaside here on the oregon coast and imagine it is similar to yours, its always so windy and gray this time of year but that makes it extra cozy when you get inside a diner and munch on chips and fresh seafood (although I hate fish!) But I like the idea.


----------



## Smile4me

oohhhh that sounds lovely some good ol fashion fish n chips
I think I'm having dh take me to a wine bar this evening and who cares, I wanna spend money on a good night out! DH just called me from work and I couldnt help but cry and he said "Hun its only one month" He says I'm stressing and that is the worst thing to do but shit what else can you do? Its FN STRESSFUL and emotional! 

Sorry your heat isn't working Lou that sucks!!

well CD1 Like you said KC October here we come! Besides didnt we say we were taking August off? I couldn't help but not to so back to the schedule of trying in September right??


----------



## caz & bob

aw verna sorry she got you hunnie hate that witch hope you get your bfp next cycle hun fx for you xxxx


----------



## SBB

Verna hun the men will never understand :hugs: 

Ollie they've already played that fucking awful 'when I grow up I wanna be famous' vile song, it makes my blood boil. No wonder young girls think they can just aim for a 'career' of being famous. 
I think the lyrics should actually be 'when I grow up I wanna be a SLAG! Oh look, I Already am!' :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Exactly! Back to CD1 and this one is for real this time. Its good to wait a cycle anyway so your uterine lining can get all nice and thick and healthy so its all good. totally understand your being emotional though!! Wine bar tonight sounds fun. Will it have some nice tasty cheese too? I love cheese so much its such a treat for me to try gourmet cheeses! The really good cheese at the fancy stores here is soo expensive I can't understand it. When I went to spain to see my sister the cheese was amazing and so cheap!


----------



## kcw81

yeah Suz you are a total slag! not. that song is ridiculous but sometimes it makes me want to workout harder or jiggle my toosh!


----------



## laura6914

Im back girls, was watching the X Factor and had me a nice soak. Not to great this evening. Getting lots of sharp pains in my foof and feel quite sick. :(

Rudi: Im not that fistey, just pregnant and hormonal. I need to nest and i cant :(. Sounds like your going to have a lovely weekend on your anniversary. I love seaside in the autum to. Nice and cold, wrap up warm and hot bath when you get it. Lovely. :thumbup:

Smile: im so sorry AF got you hunny :hugs: chin up, have a drink for us, and crack onto next month. You WILL get there. :hugs:

Tyson: i cant believe your mum done that either i would not be impressed. 

Lou: hope you get the heating fixed soon. I would be sooooo p*ssed off. Glad OH is up and being constructive to. 

Good evening to everyone else that i have missed. 

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

HAhahahahaha Suz I am peeing my pants at your ranting now! I do agree with your views on the song, but hey I am rock n roll all the way home! Oh apart from my Moby lovin! x

Verna, atta girl honey xxx October here we come! xxx Have a wicked time at the wine bar and get nice and sloshed! xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Mmmmm gournet cheese..................mmmm Waiting on a big fat pizza to be delivered! yum!

Awww Laura,w e'l have you nesting in no time honey xxx


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> yeah Suz you are a total slag! not. that song is ridiculous but sometimes it makes me want to workout harder or jiggle my toosh!

Noooooooooooo!!!! Well next time you hear it put in my lyrics :haha: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

oooohhhhhh RUDI...... i want pizza now. lol
A weeks time an ill be in the house getting the nursery ready. Cant wait.


----------



## laura6914

i take it a few of us arent pussycat doll fans then :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

I'm already on my way there, popped open a mich ultra 90 calories LOL!
oh I'm not giving up! I know it hurts at the moment but determination is my middle name and there is no way I will give up until I get a beautiful baby to add to my wonderful Girls :)

sorry ladies I havent heard of that song?
I do like the song... I wanna be a millionare... I guess its just catchy


----------



## SBB

laura6914 said:


> i take it a few of us arent pussycat doll fans then :rofl:

Lol not exactly. They are vile slags!! I feel similarly about Katie Price, Paris Hilton... Etc etc. :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Smile4me

I hope the doc prescribes a third prescrip... how many rounds did you all do?


----------



## laura6914

smile that the spirit girl. :hugs: Took me 2 1/2 years to get hear and there where times i could have easily given up but i perservered and so glad i did. 

SBB :rofl: couldnt agree more with you hun. I CANT NOT STAND katie price, paris hilton ect.


----------



## laura6914

Smile4me said:


> I hope the doc prescribes a third prescrip... how many rounds did you all do?

Im sure he will hun. They normally give you 6 rounds. 

I got BFN on my first round but then got BFP without clomid the following month cause we we NTNP.


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks sweetie what does NTNP mean?


----------



## laura6914

not tryin not preventing. OH was away with the army that month so didnt want to waste the clomid. He came back for a weekend and thats when we got caught. :shrug: Always the way. lol.


----------



## kcw81

not trying not preventing! 
I got bfp on first month of clomid but it took me about 4 cycles after MC. I believe that the clomid helped regulate me after MC kind of made me very irreg.


----------



## SBB

Verna I'm sure they'll give you more. They gave me enough for 5 rounds at 50mg... 

Sorry to keep on about x factor, just watched the girl with the ridiculous eye lashes (that talked like Vicky pollard!) and pussy cat slag said to her 'i'd like to see more of you' as in without the makeup and possibly with more clothes on... Erm.. This girl has been influenced by people like YOU!! Its how you dress on your videos all the time, and how you act... how can you then tell her that's wrong?! 
Sorry it just grates me!! Grrrr..

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks ladies, I hate wasting money on preseed UGH that stuff is expensive plus the damn ovulation tests by the time i catch that eggy I will have spent a small fortune not to mention the alcohol from the stress LOL... 

So Laura hun you tried for 2 years on your own?
KC you had a mc then tried clomid? what dosage hun did you get your bfp?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies. 

Ellen, sorry your cousin isn't coming to your party. That just sucks. 

Verna hon :hugs: sorry :witch: got you. You know my story, but all I can say is don't give up... Took us 2 years, but we finally got there. I strongly believe that being at a spa hotel for a long weekend over ov time and relaxing and chilling out really really helped! Keeping things crosse for you lovely. 

My sister is out of hospital. :happydance: went up to see her today and was there when the discharged her. She still has kidney pain, but is on antibiotics and paracetamol. Hopefully she'll be ok. My cousins little boy is still in hospital but doing better. 

:hi: to all the other ladies and sorry if I've not picked up on any news... There was a lot to catch up on!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

They are a bunch of tarts! So are The Saturdays- don't like them either!! I don't think i'm as passionate in my hatred as you though Suz! :lol:

I've just had a Chinese from our new local takeaway and wow it was spicy! My mouth is on fire and it has woken baby up! :lol: Hes kicking harder than I've felt him before! 

Sorry you feel uncomfortable Laura :hugs: Can you get a nice early night? Rest that aching foof?:haha:

Verna- don't give up honey- you done it once honey you can do it again! :thumbup: We tried 5 years on our own- Then finally got given Clomid- 3 rounds of 50mg were BFN- then BFP on first round of 100mg! I had 4 rounds left- doc will definitely give you more- especially as it's proven to gave worked for you! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Glad your sister is OK Peach- hope your friends little boy follows her out of hospital soon :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Peach I'm glad your sis is ok and out of hospital... :D 

Lou I am getting baby beats too :) I think it's cos I just ate a massive dessert :D eton mess - yummy!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and casey you'll be v impressed we DTD again earlier!! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Night ladies, I'm off to begin my night... Sweet Dreams!


----------



## kcw81

Have fun Verna! I did 50mg for my first and only round of clomid.

Suz I didnt know you did it last week! I thought I would leave you alone and not ask about it anymore!! I am so glad. how was it?

Jess, good to hear about your sis.


----------



## SBB

Have a fun night verna :hugs: 

KC it was ok, a bit erm... Dry :blush: think we might need some lube next time! But it was nice and I haven't had any spotting for well over a week so think we can carry on! I'll try and do it once a week I think like you! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Smile in the states some dr will only give you 3 rounds of clomid cause that is sometimes all that is considered safe...clomid has some nasty side affects and has been know to be attributed to cervical cancer. There are other options to clomid..its a P word I can't remember exactly what it is. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news just wanted to let you know to be prepared incase your dr was one of those.


----------



## TySonNMe

Smile, so sorry the witch got you :hugs:

SBB, I was very pissed, but it got worse after my graduation. My mother was supposed to meet me back at my apartment. She was going to follow my brother back. Again, after waiting and numerous calls, we finally got her on the line and she was headed back home (an hour away). Her reason? No one cared about her so she left! Now, I had pre-planned my entire day so my Dad could take me to lunch beforehand and she could take us out afterwards. Had I known she was standing me up, my dad would have happily stayed and taken us out again afterwards, but he left as he thought she was taking us out. Needless to say, you're right...shortly thereafter, my mother and I stopped speaking for over a year. But like I said, she has gotten better and I know where I stand with her now. Every now and again, she tried the guilt trip on me, but it doesn't work anymore.

Lou, you are rightfully PO'ed at that guy! What a douche to leave you with no heater and a plumber at that!!

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## kcw81

oh suz good to hear!! yeah for the dry part I am sure a little lube will do the trick! maybe some foreplay too !!! tell him! TMI I know.


----------



## lisaf

... EDIT... duplicate post


----------



## lisaf

Hey ladies,
I'm exhausted and you were all so darned chatty today, lol... so sorry if I'm skipping over you..

Verna - I was 4 rounds at 50mg, got caught on the first round of 100mg... but my doc was going to let me go a total of 6 on the 100mg (as long as the last 3 were with IUI that is). Sorry the witch got you :hugs: go have some fun and drinks!

AFM - VERY long day... the baby fair was a bust... really stupid, entered some raffles but that was it, just got some catalogs and a few discount codes but not for anything really good. It was small and half was geared towards families with young kids, not me yet!! Though there was a booth from the fertility center I go to.. I waved and smiled at the lady at the booth and she recognized me and asked how I was doing.
MIL bought me this ADORABLE onesie that is made out of super soft organic bamboo stuff... has a panda face on it and came with a little cap with black panda ears on it.. :haha: Its so tiny though it will probably only get worn for a week, and possibly not even then as i'm sure I'll have a big one!

MIL and SIL drove me UP THE WALL though... mostly SIL being a total witch to my MIL and just rude and selfish and mean and bitter... I came home and gave DH an earful about his family and all the crap his sister did and said :haha: 

We got a ton of cleaning done in the garage.... had a spider massacre in there :haha: I got all fed up though because the first half of the cleaning and 90% of the garbage that is now piled in my driveway belongs to my SIL.. :grr:


----------



## kcw81

hey lisa! what a day you had. man inlaws can be quite a barrel of fun can't they? Its just hard being forced to like someone who isn't actually related to you by blood especially if they are chronically annoying!

I watched the most recent epi of teen mom last night and Leah is going to grow up to be MESSED UP. that poor little girl needs child protective services! Its just so unhealthy to be around all that yelling and swearing. Amber was like "LEah your daddy is leaving you, AGAIN!!" nice huh. And I am a bit worried for Maci, I don't know how much babysitting and support she currently gets from her family and Ryan but moving 2 hours away shde won't have a support system except for Kyle. BUT if Ryan continues with the child support payments maybe she can afford daycare all the time. And Farrah, I just feel for her. There is something deeply upsetting to her when she is with her mom and I don't see what it is but she gets SO annoyed and upset. She becomes so surly and pouty and illtempered when spending time with her mom. Maybe when the camera is off the Mom is way worse. 

Do you watch Jersey Shore too? I am a sucker for that show too. Its so funny.


----------



## lisaf

Oooh, so I forgot to share the link to the baby clothes MIL bought, lol!!! SOO cute, and super soft organic stuff..
https://damomomo.com/collection.html Alllll the way at the bottom you can see the onesie and the hat that she got us!
I love the maternity shirts with the bun on them.. and they sell baby shirts with the bun on them too. They just don't come in XL and I didn't believe the L would fit even though they're super soft and stretchy... in hindsight I probably should have just pulled one on while I was there since I they don't have a store in town :dohh:

And yes, I had to keep telling DH that its not that they're any more messed up than MY family.. just that its hard to put up with someone else's issues... and I don't have the right to tell his sister off for being such a snot. I had to meet up with them again for dinner for DH's niece.. SIL had a glass of wine at lunch and 2 beers at dinner and she is NOT supposed to drink with the heavy meds she's on... but no one dares say a word to her because she RIPS you apart for daring to tell her what to do.

Teen mom - "Leah your daddy is leaving you, AGAIN!!" I was disgusted with her for that... it was bad enough that she yelled at her all day for being fussy. There is something SO creepy about Farrah's mom's SUPER sweet niceness that totally puts me off.. my mom is like that to strangers then a total witch to me in private. Though Farrah's tantrum about the car troubles was out of line (though maybe they insisted on taking their car? in which case I can see why she was so pissed). I do wonder if Ryan wants more time with Bentley so he doesn't have to pay so much support... his parents are pushing it, but I don't think that would be enough without the financial motivation, you know?
I don't watch Jersey shore, lol... I have enough trash TV addictions as it is! ;)


----------



## kcw81

Oh! I love the little bun on the belly shirts!! Those are soo cute! And the cute little onesie and hat are so adorbs! Oh man. There is just so much cute stuff out there you could go bankrupt buying it all. 
I really want some shirts that are long and fitted with an empire waist around your ribcage. I can't seem to find much like that, the ones I have seen have a tie right under the boobs but then they balloon out on all sides making it look like a swingy parachute. I also want shirts like these that say something cute about your bump. I haven't bought anything yet, just wearing my larger sized clothes.

Yeah Farrahs mom is a bit creepy. her voice and the way she talks to the baby and doesn't REALLY talk to farrah at all. When Farrah is with her mom though you can definitely be reminded of how young she is, she reverts back to sullen teen. Her baby sophia is so cute. With Ryan, I wonder too what his motivation is. He wants to make sure he gets lots of screen time I guess on MTV so he can get some dollars for it. Thats my guess. The more he has to shuffle back and forth with Maci the more he gets to be on MTV.

How about Project Runway OR Americas next top model? I watch those, plus I watch Vampire Diaries, Mad Men, and Rubicon. I absolutely love Mad Men. I can't wait for Breaking Bad to come back on too. thank goodness we have a DVR so I never watch any commercials.


----------



## lisaf

I watch Mad Men for sure! I love that show! I don't watch much reality TV though. 
I watch Army Wives, and Drop Dead Diva (though the 2nd season pretty much sucked compared to the first), The Office, Weeds, Nurse Jackie, Glee, Lie to Me, I loved the Dr. Drew rehab shows, i'm a Law & Order junkie... yeah, I watch a lot of TV.. though with my DVR its not as bad as it sounds (ok, in reality its worse, lol... but I multi-task).


----------



## kcw81

Me too hahaha! I feel productive by being able to keep up on so many shows, plus do everything else I do each day! 
Out of yours I like the Office and I liked the Rehab shows. I like Glee but wish there was less singing and more Sue!!
Mad Men is so cool. I look forward to each sunday night. I have been addicted to it since day one. I like Peggy and Don and Joan and I like seeing How Betty's new life is turning out but they barely show her.

WEll I am signing off, time for me to watch some tv with DH! Nighty nite lis~


----------



## lisaf

Nite!


----------



## lisaf

The one complaint I have about Mad Men is how their previews for next week show NOTHING, lol...


----------



## laura6914

morning all, its only a quick one from me as we are off christmas tree shopping in a minute. I know its early but a) im too excited and b) its going to be difficult when LO is here and money will be needed else where so now is the best time. 

I havent read through all the posts just skimmed so im sorry ive i havent responded to something. 

Smile- i hope you had a lovely evening hun. Yeah i treid for 2 years on my own. Well after a year of nothing i went to the Drs who refered me to a specialist. I had scans, a HSG and OH had sperm tests ect. Due to me being so young they didnt take me seriously im 24 next month. But then i moved, got a new Dr and was put on clomid right away. :thumbup:

Peach: im glad your sister is well and back home now. 

Erm...... see i have forgot what im supposed to e replying to. :rofl:

Well ladies ill try and catch up later. Hope you all have a lovely day. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lol Christmas tree shopping :haha: have fun! 

What's everyone else up to today? I'm still in bed :D I kept waking up really uncomfortable and couldn't get back to sleep :( OH is out this afternoon so I might chill and watch a film or something... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls x

Laura- Xmas tree shopping!! That's just flipping crazy! Where are you going to keep it for 3 months?? X

AFM- I am off to a fun-day for my Mums work today. My mum has volunteered me for the Hook-a-Duck stand!! Thanks Mum! :lol: I could really do with spending the day on the new house- but can't really say no as she has helped us so much with moving! 

By the way my mobile signal and internet in this house is rubbish so that is why I am not posting much at the moment :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Suz- enjoy your film :flower:

I've just noticed I'm 22 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Chritmas tree shopping?!??!?! Madness but undertsnad the logic Laura! Totally! Have fun!

Suz - Stay in bed and watch a film I say! I WAS looking forward to watching Charlottes Web this afternoon but its not the old cartoon version which I was hoping it would be....BOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lou - Hook a duck?!??!? I'll do it I'll do it! (So long as I get some free goes!) I love Hook le Duck!)

Just having some brekkie then off over to mums house for the little party. Gte to see my super favourite littley..........my Freya.............She's like an angel and I just want to gobble her up! Eeeeee! Cant wait for big cuddles from her!


----------



## Rudeollie

Ooooh Lou! Copy you - Ive just noticed me and Suz are now into double digits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay!! Milestones for us all!! :happydance: 

As for Hook a Duck- be my guest!! Come on down- only take you an hour and a half to get here! I'll stay in bed for a bit while you do it! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Happy 22 weeks Lou :happydance: 

Ollie have fun at your party! Eat lots :D 

Yay only 97 days to go - eek!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha I would Lou but food and pressies await me!!!!!!!!!! Maybe next year ey??

Just told DH how long was left and he went sheet white and said "We need to get stuff sorted!" Derrrrr what does he think Ive been doing for 4 months?!?!

Right shower time so will speak to u all later on! Have a good one xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hope you're having a lovely party ellen xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all glad my son his home now not stopped running around after him get me this get me that haha he got me a lovely purse and his dad a t shirt well done a opk think i may o early again xxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Aw bet you're pleased to have him back caz! 

I just ate a whole pineapple now my tongue stings!! :dohh: 

Kel any update? :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw i love them me xxxxxxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi suz and caz. No update other than tired of waiting and false alarms. Just been a long frustrating weekend but I just keep reminding myself that the end is so close. Congrats to all the ladies that are making their milestones. 
Happy early birthday Ellen! Hope it's a great couple of celebration days for you.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Kel- little Cade is just far too comfy inside his Mummy! I hope you are not too uncomfortable honey :hugs: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls! Im back and had a lovely time.............I got some rock dinosaurs, that the kiddies made for me (rocks from the river painted with felt stuck on!) and a lovely scarf from Coast. And some gorgeous flowers but I bloody left them at mums. Gutted! (almost cried thanks to the hormones!) Oh and a photo frame from my mummy with me in age 9. She said it was my dads favourite pic of me. I had his ring on my necklace so he was with me. My auntie and uncle came, which was lovely but my uncle is so poorly from his chemo, and has completley lost his voice - it unlikely to return which is quite hard on him. But he gave bump a rub, which I told him, needs its uncle peter so to keep his chin up for us all xxx

Kel, Im sorry he's still being a monkey! Im sure its not too long now surely!

Lou, did you hook le duck for your mum??


----------



## SBB

Aw Ollie I'm glad you had a good time. What a shame about the flowers :( Lovely pressies though esp the piccy from your mum! :hugs: 

I have been feeling so :sick: today and we're just making roast dinner - I can't wait!! I'm sooo starving :D 

Kel sorry nothing is happening. Big :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I did Ellen- for five hours!! Shattered now after not sitting down once! I'm lying in bed reading a book! Glad you enjoyed your party. They sound like lovely thoughtful presents you got. Love the rock dinosaurs! :lol: Glad you got to see your uncle too :hugs: 

Have you had pressies off OH yet or are you getting them
tomorrow?


----------



## kcw81

Hey ladies! 

Ellen I am glad your partay was fun! Too bad you left the flowers but it was nice of you to give uncle a belly rub! that makes everyone happy!

Lou that sucks about your bad connection at your new place! what you going to do? can you buy something to make it better?

Suz sorry you have been a bit ill today. Dinner sounds like it might set you right. Congrats on all your milestones girls! I got my V day tomorrow.

KEl!! I would be so frustrated right now if I was you! Did you say they are going to induce this week if nothing happens? Sorry I forgot. 

Today is still football, its NFL today. ugh but it keep DH happy and out of my hair! I feel like going to the movies but he doesn't want to go. I want to see The Town with JOhn Hamm and Ben Affleck.


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls xxx

Suz, sorry you are feeling ill today. Ive got terrible indegestion today its killing me! Can feel bubs right under my ribs...........

Lou, bless you stood for that long! Def have a chilled evening, you deserve it!

DH's wrapping my pressies right now so Im waiting for xfactor viewing! He's going into work super early so he can get back quickly so we can open pressies then........BUt I know what he's like and he will start teasing me with them in about......Ooooh and hr! Hahaha xx


----------



## babyloulou

Why is xfactor on tonight?? 

Suz- hope you feel better soon love- it seems to illnesses galore on here lately! :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- it's just because we haven't got our broadband in the new house yet so my iPhone is jut running off the phone providers internet and it is crap signal in the new house. Should be fine once our Internet is up and running again xxx


----------



## kcw81

Phew! wouldn't want to see less of you on here lou!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah it started at 7.45 Lou. But it'll be repeated Im sure xxx

Casey, hope DH agres to the movie! Seems fair seeing as its been 2 days of sports!!! x

Right xfactor time! x


----------



## babyloulou

It's not normally on on Sundays!! They're just trying to confuse me! :lol:

Aww thanks Casey! :hugs: I hope your OH agrees to the movie xxx


----------



## lisaf

Well, I won a runner-up prize in one of the drawings from the baby fair.... $100 off my print order from a photography session...
too bad the session is darned expensive and so are prints, lol! Oh well, if we decide to do photography at all, it will come in handy.


----------



## SBB

Mmmmm had my dinner and fell a bit better - I still feel sick most days :( but it's worse today... 

KC demand movie time after all that football! 

Lisa that sounds like less of a prize and more like them trying to sell you something expensive!! Cheeky buggers :dohh: 

Yeh don't know why X factor is on 2 nights in a row :shrug: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Glad dinner made you feel better suz! I don't know why you feel sick all the time. its not fair! 

Yeah I Think a movie is out but in DH's defense he took our pup to the dog park for 2 hours this AM while I slept in! what a nice guy. So I didn't have to do it.

Lisa, well, if you are going to get pics maybe this $100 certificate will make the fancy photo place equal to sears so it would be a good deal then! congrats anyway!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey well done Lisa! :thumbup:

Well not wanting to spoil xfactor for you Lou, but Im not liking the new boot camp crap! I dont like it one bit! :growlmad:

I have now eaten a whole packet of remegel...................Thats not good! Hahaha x


----------



## kcw81

Is remegel an antacid? why'd you eat a whole pack?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Casey. The whole packet has been consumed cos Ive had heartburn on and off since 8am.................. I had to laugh when I told my cousin, she said when she was pregnant she look like a boozer cos she kept a bottle of gaviscon in her bag and took sly sips of it all day long hahahaha!


----------



## SBB

Damn it the dinner worked for a while but now I feel like I'm gonna :sick: again :( 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww no! Suz, poor honey xxx :hugs::hugs: Is it like the queasy early preg sickness? Or could it maybe be a bug?? There is a sicky one going round the uk at the mo...........I got an email over it as part of my work with the PCT's xxx


----------



## kcw81

shit suz! what the heck. have you tried taking antacids and such? also I read that laying down can make things worse right after you eat. 

Ellen thats funny! I am starting to understand the heartburn phenom a little now. I get the bad sour acid feeling in my belly when I lay down after dinner. I eat so late and usually right before bed and typically have been big on spicy foods but now I think I gotta go bland and eat earlier because it makes me feel like I am going to puke all night.


----------



## SBB

It's the same sickness I've had all the way through - just getting sick of it now (no pun intended!) it's meant to have gone but it's just lingering... Yeh just kind if queasy feel like I might puke but know I won't sort of thing.. 

I do have a habit of slouching on the sofa after eating :dohh: but am sitting up now... :D

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I'd def recommend not eating lat Casey as that does it to me when Im NOT pregnant........Idont eat spicy foods tho so cant comment on whether cutting them out will help! One thing I cant give up with most of my dinners is cucumber. I love it but its one of the worst things for heartburn ever hahaha!

Awww Suz......Hope it goes soon hun! Hey do you think we might get lucky at 28 weeks when we hit the third tri?? MAybe thats when all our ickiness will be gone!

Right Im about to stick Anchorman on. Will Ferrells been played on Radio one all weekend doing Ron Burgendy and I cannot resist those dulcette tones anymore hahaha I need some afternoon delight! You stay safe San Diego! hehehe xxx


----------



## kcw81

omg love anchorman! I hear they are doing a sequel which I will be first in line to see. 

that is strange that cucumbers cause heartburn ellen, they seem so bland and plain to me! weird. I will try to eat earlier, I do prefer eating late though, its a habit.

Suz I don't blame you for slouching around after eating, I mean who wants to get up and move about after a meal? not me! but they say to...


----------



## SBB

yep 28 weeks it'll all be gone!! lol I doubt it but I can hope :D 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

aww yes that will be nice at 28 weeks free and clear of all the bad parts.


----------



## kcw81

haha ladies well I am off - gonna go dtd!


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> haha ladies well I am off - gonna go dtd!

:rofl: have fun!! 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

Hey ladies... yeah, so the prize i won is totally an attempt to sell me something... its a $250 session fee, then apparently people spend an 'average' of $400 on prints... lol.. so $100 off is not really going to make it close to Sears pricing :dohh:
The lady is an amazing photographer though.


----------



## babyloulou

What a crock of shit Lisa!! Con artists! :growlmad:

Suz- sorry you still feel sick- that's so unfair! :hugs:

Casey- enjoy your :sex:


----------



## SBB

Nightnight ladies :wave:

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how r you all hope your good thinking of going the gym if this rain stops son is back in school whoooppp xxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone :wave:


----------



## SBB

Caz I wish I had enough energy for the gym! 

Morning :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I wish I had the energy to get out of bed in the mornings- never mind the gym!! :lol:

I have the day off today for moving but have only just started!! Have a hospital appt at 3 too for my emergency appointment with the dermatologist so am never gonna make a full day of it now! :dohh: To be fair though we didn't sleep very well last night as we had a constipated Labrador! :blush: He was whining and barking all night- we kept going down and letting him out but he couldn't manage anything- then when OH finally went down this morning he had poo'ed on our new hall carpet! :dohh: Poor baby!


----------



## SBB

Aw no poor baby :( 

Hope you get a fair bit done today Lou, at least you're not under any pressure to be out of your other place... 

Good luck at the hospital! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies. Hope you all had a lovely weekend! 

Lou, sorry your pooch isn't very well... hope he's on the prunes! :)

OH felt the baby kick last night... She did a few quite hard ones just under my belly button and he was like "I think I felt that!"... He was chuffed then wierded out... He's still struggling with the concept of a baby growing inside me! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Hey Jess! 

Aw that's great he felt her. Lol they think it's weird for them - what about for us!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

:cake: Oh no I almost forgot!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELLEN!!!! :cake:

:happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: 
X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy Birthday Hon. Hope you have a good one! :) :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks for the love girls xxx Not having a great day to be honest........It doesnt feel like my bday at all. Im all by myself, couldnt even be bothered gettin out of bed til an hour ago. Had no cards in the post (have a HUGE family, and normally get bombarded!) and I know its all down to hormones making me feel this way but Im so fed up!

Sorry for the moan but need to vent or I know I'll end up sibing all over DH's pressies! x

Really appreciate my cyber hugs and cake tho xxx

Jess - How lovely our little clomid girl gave daddy a kick! I put bump against hubbys back on a morning so it kicks him hahahaha

Lou - Hope the appointment goes ok xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Ellen.. :hugs: Is there a salon near you? Can you treat yourself to a pedicure so something special?


----------



## Rudeollie

Nah not really. I'll be fine once hubbys home, its just these damn hormones! Even the cats are aware of how Im feeling cos Ollie keeps mowing at me and fussing my chin as if to say "cheer up mama!"

To make matters worse I have no chocolate in the house, and a mega giant pile of ironing! Hahahaha I really am rock n roll in my 30's arent i? Hahahah xx


----------



## babyloulou

Happy birthday Ellen!! :flower: :hugs: Left the crap signal house for my appointment so finally able to post!! What time does OH get home sweetie? X


----------



## babyloulou

PS: Peach- OH felt our little fella for the first time last night too! He was so overwhelmed bless him!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou honey xxx Hubby will be home at 5, was meant to be 4 but has a meeting at 3 which will over run he reckons! Grrrrr!

Bubs is keeping me in good spirits as its kicking as I talk to it............I keep saying this time next year baby, Grandma will be looking after you cos mummy will be having a HUUUUGE party hahahaha


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: You tell him/her Ellen! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Dont worry Lou Im telling bubs! Hahahaha Its funny isnt it how it all turns out. I think back 3 years ago and us plannin our wedding, when we'd get pregnant and I was all "Oh yeah, Im gonna pop one out before Im 30. Then have a big 30th party and then maybe have another the year after!" DOh, you really cant plan these things can we hahahaha!

What time u off in?? x


----------



## babyloulou

For my skin appointment? 3 o clock. If I make it- traffic is awful!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah....Doh stupid traffic! I will try blow the other cars off the road to make the path clear for you! x


----------



## SBB

Aw ollie I hope your day gets better... You need some choccies! Not long til hubbys home :D 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU....
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU....
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR ELLEN....
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU....

XOXOXO


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww thank you Verna xxx How was your nightout my love?? Just you get tipsy????

Suz, Ive done my ironing and am now seeking chocolate........Ive spied my friends mums car and Im holding out on one of her super special chocolate cakes. They are AMAZING!!!! And she made one for Pauls 30th so seems only fair I get one too hahahah xx


----------



## SBB

Mmmmm chocolate cake :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I hope she's made you one Ellen! Have you not got a local shop you can pop to and get yourself loads of special birthday supplies? Chocolate, pop, magazines, cakes??

My appointment was more of the usual! Been given loads of super-size steriod cream this time and told I need to use it twice a day all over regardless of being pregnant. I've been booked in for a biopsy and allergy tests in 6 months time after baby is born!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo, yeah Ellen, hope you do get that chocolate cake!!

Lou, sorry you have to stay on the steroid cream... Did they actually give you a diagnosis as to what it is? Hope it clears up for you. xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou, great news on the cream and the follow up! Do they have any thoughts on what it is?? 

MY day has improved as I just got an email from Pizza Hut offering 50% off so Im going to order loads and loads and loads of stuff and pig out!Hahahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Just a form of eczema that has gone crazy with the pregnancy hormones! It's worst on my boobs- they've come up in huge blisters! :growlmad: 

Yay for the Pizza vouchers! Are you ordering it now by yourself?


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou, your poor boobs :hugs: Im sure the cream will sort you out quickly! Steriod creams are super effective! xxx

Im ordering online for collection later on...........50% off means a looooot of food hahaha But I dont care. I intend to graze all evening DH agrees pizza hut will sort me right out! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Definitely a great idea Ellen! perfect birthday food! :thumbup: Make sure you come on and tell us about your pressies! 

I've been using steriod cream for about 2 years now. It does usually work but it's having some problems this time! Unfortunately there is no other treatment!!


----------



## Rudeollie

I will do Lou dont worry! I might not be too coherant from all the food Im planning on getting hehehe!

So is it a super strength one he's prescribed this time?? Hope it works for you xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know it's a bit of a tricky time to do this, but have you tried the whole cutting out the dairy thing? I know that it has helped friends of mine who suffer from eczema... You'd have to supplement with goats or sheep or soya milk stuff thought to get the calcium. 

Ellen.... Mmmmm.... pizza... yum! Enjoy! :) x


----------



## babyloulou

No it's the same strength just big tubes- she wants me to put it on 3 times a day instead of twice. 

Enjoy it!! :pizza:


----------



## babyloulou

I've thought of that Peach but it's tricky being a veggie!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I know... Although Sainsbury's and Tesco carry the lactofree range which is cow's milk, just with the lactose removed... https://www.lactofree.co.uk/ I'm lactose intolerant and use it. The milk just tastes like milk and the cheese is like the mild cheddar you get normally... better for you than soya during pregnancy. Hope you find something that helps!


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies!!!
Kel-Cade will be here before you know it! Woohoo!
Happy Birthday, Ellen! 
Verna, sorry, Hun. Hope you had a nice weekend with the hubby. 

I was feeling sick this morning, and I woke my husband at 6:45am to kill a massive spider in the bathroom. He was like, "you're all dressed and up, why can't you do it?" and I said, "Because I'm pregnant. And I'm not going to." LOL. I'm sure he's happy to hear me using that excuse already! haha. I think it's a valid excuse; I am feeling quite sick today.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey dream... sorry you're feeling sick, but on the other hand Yay! for MS! :) And I would have done the exact same thing with regards to the spider!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahah Chell thats great! Another spider a phob on here! Hahaha And darn right its a valid excuse for him dealing with it. Thanks for the bday wishes xxx


----------



## laura6914

hello all, just a quick one from me as not feeling too well today. Though i may have been in labour yesterday after shopping all day but im not *phew* And now i have a cold. 

Happy birthday Rudi, hope you have had a lovely day. 

Lou, sorry to hear your eczema is playing you up. 

Im off for a lie down again now (and to watch CSI). Really not feeling well sorry girls. 

Ill be on tomorrow though all being well. 


Have a lovely day/evening

xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks ladies, yes DH and I had a fab weekend!
Went out to eat got all dalled up and went to a wine bar had a few glasses, chatted like to high schoolers, went home and it stormed it's booty off, then Sunday we had "An Amazing Taste" to attend with some friends and then went to dinner afterwards, we were all feeling Very Good by the end of the night so all in all had a wonderful weekend, dh and I were able to laugh at where we are right now and how utterly ridiculous my moods are and we are moving forward. We decided we will give another round of clomid a try this month and (maybe next) then take a few months off to give ourselves a break from the constant dtd, hormonal mood swings, CRAZY WIFE.. poor thing said he didnt know who he was coming home to each night as I just couldn't keep it under control so one more round then we are probably going to stop the clomid until January - after the holidays as my dh said he cant handle my moods and his work schedule pressure during the holidays so the compromise has been made so hopefully September is a lucky month for us! I am stocking up on preseed, grapefruit juice, vitamins, wheat germ, and green tea.

Peach I know you did MACA did your dh take it as well? Was it the pill form? DH was on maca when we got our BFP I think we are going to invest in buying another bottle... that stuff isn't cheap along with the preseed, OPK's lol!

Sorry everyone has MS,,,, I hope I do soon ..lol never thought I would want that but I WANT IT! 

Ellen sweetie EAT as much as you want, it's your birthday.... go Ellen, its our birthday! lol


----------



## Rudeollie

OH no Laura! You make sure you get plenty of rest and fluids ok! xxx


----------



## laura6914

i will do rudi, DF is looking after me bless him. Plenty of HOT vimtos and they are working a treat. 

xxx


----------



## SBB

Verna glad you had a good weekend! It was me who took maca :D yeh OH took it too, I found it made my moods better so might be worth doing again! 

Laura hope you feel better :hugs: I am in bed feeling awful :cry: I feel so sick, my head aches, my bump hurts and I have got a really bad pain under my left boob! God I'm such a whinger!! 

Dream lol about the spider we're all getting them at the moment! I think we've been spider free for a week :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile4me said:


> Peach I know you did MACA did your dh take it as well? Was it the pill form? DH was on maca when we got our BFP I think we are going to invest in buying another bottle... that stuff isn't cheap along with the preseed, OPK's lol!

Hi hon, I didn't do MACA... was going to try it, but got my bfp before I did. They only thing I would say is be careful about how many supplements you take... my FS always frowned on too many supplements and told me that not enough research has been done in to what effect they have on the Clomid. I tried all sorts throughout TTC, but it was the month where I decided to stop everything but the clomid and folic acid that we were successful with this one. I didn't even temp or do opks in our last cycle! I really hope that September is your month honey. Keeping everything crossed for you and sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:blush: might have got bored at work and done some shopping today... 
https://www.cathkidston.co.uk/p-14871-pack-of-two-bibs.aspx
https://www.cathkidston.co.uk/p-12799-cath-kidston-spray-flowers-baby-cardi.aspx


----------



## lisaf

Morning everyone! 
Happy B-day Ellen!
Sorry you're feeling poorly Laura


----------



## caz & bob

ellen laura hope you get better hun xxxx
 



Attached Files:







pastel_bday.gif
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Caz and Lisa xxx

Jess - no thanks coming your way seen as Ive now gone shopping on CK! Just got my little girls some lovely purses and bags xxx


----------



## SBB

V cute stuff jess! 

Hey Lisa :wave: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Right so Ive opened my pressies, and I got some dvds and books and a I love mummy teeny baby grow! Its so cute! And DH bought a pressie for baby too..............Its a book we both loved when we were tiny. The ladybirds book of Chicken Licken! Its so lovely and inside he put to mummy and daddys little miracle, something that daddy will read you EVERY night hahaha He is so cute!:cloud9:

My friend gave me loads of cash too, and her mum did make me a cake! :happydance:

Just waiting on my pizza hut and then the slob fest begins! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Ellen, what a great haul!! So glad you got a cake too!! Enjoy the pizza!! :hugs: xx


----------



## NurseKel

Ellen, that sounds excellent! I'm soooooooo jealous. Lol


----------



## SBB

Yay Ellen sounds fab and that book is too cute! 

Enjoy stuffing your face!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww what lovely pressies Ellen! Did you get your Pacapod bag? Or are you buying that with your cash? Xx

Sorry for all the ones that feel ill- Laura, Suz, Chel :hugs: I'm trying to keep up with everything but Internet keeps timing out! I am still reading even if not posting a lot xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Stuffed......Too.........much.........foood! Hehehehe Was lush tho! xxx

Yeah Lou, Im going to get the pacapod bag and the ikea chair with my bday cash as mum gave me enough to buy one outright so that was a super suprise!

Just had to take some pizza and cake round to my friends as we ordered WAY too much but she couldnt wait for it to come as the little one needed his cot! Bit gutted on the cake tho as it has fresh cream in and I dont do fresh cream so Im having to be creative with removing it hahaha!


----------



## Smile4me

awww Ellen glad you are having a lovely Birthday :)
Picking up round 4 o clomid today YAY!


----------



## kcw81

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELLEN!!!!!*

sounds like you got a great bunch of pressies! I like the cash one - its so nice to just get money sometimes! so it was mostly baby themed huh? I suppose thats what I will get too for my bday from my DH. Glad you got your pizza grub and get some cake!

Hello to everyone else, I didn't read back but it sounds like people are feeling poopy today. hope you all feel better. 

TMI but DH and I DTD yesterday and I can honestly say it was one of the best I have had with him in a looong time. Its starting to feel really GOOD! Just like they say. I am really surprised because I was like ehh.. ugh sex. forcing us to do it once a week and this time it was just so dang nice - I seriously got a tear in my eye - I don't know why! I felt hysterical! OK that is a lot of sharing of personal stuff but it was crazy. It doesn't really make me want to jump him every second - I still prefer to be lazy and stay clothed, but damn it was good. I Can't believe I cried, its really weird.


----------



## Onelildream

Smile-YAY! Way to be positive! Picking up the Clomid always makes me feel like I'm on top of things. I'm keeping my next two doses in the back of the medicine cabinet to use if this one doesn't work out...or for baby number 4. Hopefully the latter. Hugs, Sweetie! I've been thinking of you.


----------



## SBB

Yay for the clomid verna :yipee:

And yay for the great sex KC!! Hope it gets that good for me soon :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Yeah totally I hope it gets good for you too suz. I think it would be hard to get in the mood if you feel like barfing all the time tho! 

Vern, I read back and glad to hear about your fun weekend! sounds like you guys partied and socialized and had a great time. Are you taking Tussin cough syrup this next cycle to thin out your CM? That helped me. Also, this is TMI but I am on a roll, we always had me have one or more big o's before and after we dtd. I think before helps with natural lube and after I heard it helps get things moving around with contractions. Thats all I am gonna say, you know what you are doing and have had multiple success in the past so you go girl.

Lou congrats on OH feeling your bubs!! So special.

JEss also congrats to you and DH feeling the little gal! Its so nice to hear you say "she" and "her" about your bubs since we are all boys!!

Ellen did you get chocolate cake? Chocolate cake and pizza sounds like a great day. Grab the Remegl though!

Chell - I don't blame you for using the preggs as an excuse to not get rid of spider! Gotta use this excuse while we can! 

Hi LIsa! did you like MAd men? poor ms. blankenship! and sort of glad Joan's DH is off to war! I don't exactly want her to fall into Rogers arms though. He is kind of creepy. Do you like Don and Faye together? So far I do but am skeptical that it will last. Poor little Sally!


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> Hi LIsa! did you like MAd men? poor ms. blankenship! and sort of glad Joan's DH is off to war! I don't exactly want her to fall into Rogers arms though. He is kind of creepy. Do you like Don and Faye together? So far I do but am skeptical that it will last. Poor little Sally!

Haha, well Ms. blankenship bugged me, and I thought it was kind of funny... horrible of me, I know! I'm glad Joan's DH is off too but agree with you about Roger. I think Don and Faye is the most interesting relationship we've seen him in so far but after the way she acted about Sally I don't see it lasting. Feel so bad for Sally to have 2 self-absorbed, selfish parents. I don't blame Don for that nearly as much as I blame Betty!
And once again the sneak preview shows us NOTHING :rofl: I don't know why they even bother!


----------



## kcw81

I know! the sneak previews suck! I think you can go online for a more indepth preview. They allude to that at least. I read that some people think Joan will get preggers from the tryst with Roger. That should be interesting and really put Joan in a tough spot. I don't want her to end up with him nor her husband, they both suck! Yeah, Sally was so sad and cute last night. She is just dying to get out of her awful home life but her dad won't help her. Or he can't. Its sad. She is going to be quite the rebel in highschool.


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy birthday Ollie!


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks KC I forgot about the tussin which yes i do have it in the fridge 
eek yes so tussin, grapefruit juice, green tea, wheat germ, prenates, I'll skip the maca but have dh take the maca and wheat germ back to plan A that worked for us. I've never had any problems with my last husband hunnie.... Its just unexplained second fertility or whatever it is.. .LOL!
I mean we dtd so much last month there is no way if there was an egg released that we didnt catch it. so hopefully dh will take cold showers and follow his regimine to a T so he gets his wifey back sooner than later. 

OK ladies have to made dinner for family and get my Nadia off to her Girl Scout Meeting  I hope you lovely ladies have a wonderful evening and hope that Ellen you get your groove on tonight!

Thanks ONelil hun I'm doing better as I am 3 days closer to a BFP!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm standing on my sofa shaking as the hugest fastest spider just scuttled across the living room floor... OH isn't here... :( help!!!


----------



## lisaf

Aw Peach, lol.. you made me laugh... do you have any animals you can send after it? Mine are rubbish at killing spiders :(


----------



## Onelildream

Peach, I'm can just imagine you on your couch with your little baby bump telling it not to get any closer. lol


----------



## kcw81

oh you poor thing Jess! go put a bowl over him!

Verna yeah theres no way you guys missed the egg last time with all the boinking! Sounds good to keep DH's testes cooled off and maybe make sure he doesn't drink too much - I don't know how much he normally does but they say that can affect the motility of sperm if you have excessive alchs frequently!


----------



## Smile4me

OK So decided to make corn dogs for dinner... no mess :)
Peach I grab the nearest can of hair spray or whatever to kill those nasty things!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Jess :( hope you've got a glass over it by now! 

Verna I second KCs big O after sex, the contractions suck up the :spermy: - we did it!

Apparently even if you :sex: at exactly the right time, there's a 25% chance of pregnancy... So don't beat yourself up (or your DH!) if it doesn't happen even when you did everything right! Maca is meant to be great for sperm though and it can't hurt to get those :spermy: fit and ready!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

He was too fast to get anything on him!! OH is home now and there's no sign of the spider!!! Typical! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

oh Jess... I'd be paranoid all night about that sucker!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile, we did things "right" at the right time for so many months with no joy... Completely unexplained sub fertility... When you start looking in to it though it's a wonder anyone gets pregnant ever!!! You'll get there hon. Xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh you girls are nasty to the poor spiders!! They're more scared of you than you are of them you know!! They keep your house nice and fly free!! No spiders = more flies!

Oooo Ellen - cake with fresh cream!! I LOVE fresh cream cakes! Yum! 

Smile- i took fresh Royal Jelly when TTCing too- it's supposed to improve egg quality- especially if you're over 30. It tastes disgusting but they even recommend it at some IVF clinics now apparently as it is so good to your eggs. OH took Apimist which was a fresh blend of bee pollen, bee propolis, honey and royal jelly- good for quality of sperm xxx


----------



## SBB

I'd rather have the flies!! He won't be far away jess, Get a glass at 'the ready! 

Night girls I'm off to sleep x x x


----------



## kcw81

vern - I am a vegetarian but I love to eat the outside of corndogs, the fried bread part!

nite suz!


----------



## lisaf

ooh KC.. have you ever been to hotdog on a stick? They have fried cheese on a stick... basically cheese dipped in the cornbread batter... sounds disgusting but is really like a grilled cheese sandwich.
ok.. I want one now! LMAO

And the best part is the crusty over-cooked dough at the base on the stick, lol yummmmm


PS I'd rather have the flies too.. my cats will actually hunt those... they may tear down the curtains, knock stuff over, scratch me and not even GET the darned fly in the end... but they will at least try and its pretty darned amusing.


----------



## kcw81

oh man I would rather have spiders than flies!!!! Flies eat garbage and poop and then come over and sit on your counter. and they buzz around all over annoyingly! spiders kill other yucky bugs. I prefer spideys! I know I am crazy.

Lisa that fried cheese stick sounds like naughty naughty heaven!!


----------



## lisaf

oh it belongs in the disgusting american junk food category... but oh my is it yummy :rofl: And vegetarian too ;) 

I know what you mean about spiders being cleaner and killing other bugs... but spiders are evil! And smart enough to react to your presence and jump on you etc... and flies don't bite you
If you have flies, you know it... but spiders are always lurking.
I once read an article that said you are never more than 3 feet away from a spider... that was not a bit of information I needed to know! :(


----------



## kcw81

oh man I just don't feel the hate for spiders like you guys do! no matter what you tell me, its so weird cuz DH is deathly afraid and hates spiders with a passion but I am like, eh, let him stay. why not?


----------



## lisaf

I didn't hate them when I was a kid :shrug: I don't know where my fear came from, but I swear they are evil. Its got something to do with the legs...

If they're outside and not in danger of touching me, I'll shudder but I don't feel the need to harm them.


----------



## babyloulou

I think it's probably different for you over there Lisa- our spiders never jump on you or bite!! They're just harmless here! And I'd much rather have nice little spiders than annoying flies buzzing around my head that have been eating shit! Yuck!! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

Yeah agree with lou, I am on Team Spider! Lisa you're on Team Fly!


----------



## lisaf

My DH had a bite of some sort (suspected spider though its impossible to prove) that got infected so bad it had to have a drain put in etc... still has a scar from it.

I once had my elbow swell up with a bump the size of an egg from a bite.

And of course something bit my poor doggy on his butt and its prime spider season right now so I'm blaming them ;)


----------



## kcw81

Have you seen that Serpent and the Rainbow with Bill Pullman where the lady gets a spider bite on her face and it lays eggs in there? ITs so sick! yeah that is disgusting.


----------



## lisaf

I've had spider nightmares... where I was climbing a tree and a branch punctured my skin and baby spiders started swarming out of my arm


----------



## kcw81

yikes! thats a horrible dream! 

well I am going out to walk my dog and look for spideys! ta


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone! I've had the day off work to rest! :dance: Feel like i needed it! 

We DTD this morning and baby was kicking all the way through! Almost in perfect rhythm! :blush: I didn't tell OH- I thought it might put him off forever! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol I defo wouldn't tell OH if bubs was kicking - would def put him off!!! :haha: 

I'm TEAM FLY!!! 

Our cats catch/eat flies. Although once, on a really hot day, a fly was on the cat food. When we looked a couple of hours later it was all covered in maggots :( YUCK!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies. :hi:

Lou, don't know about OH, that would put me off forever! :rofl: OH and I haven't dtd since I got pregnant... he's not got a very high sex drive thankfully, so haven't had to do any placating or anything... I just don't feel like it and OH gets himself weirded out... thinks he might poke the baby in the head! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

The bigger I get the hornier OH seems to get!! :lol: He says he's never found me so attractive! I find it hard to believe when I have ezcema everywhere, scabby boobs, big belly! :haha: But shouldn't complain I guess! :lol:

Suz- that maggot story is disgusting!! THAT is why I am Team Spider! :lol:

Peach you're our next target then!! We're all going to be trying to force you to DTD like we did Suz! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Wow two bits of good news this morning!! Number one- I have had an email to say I have won 10 packs of Nature Babycare nappies in the August Mother&Baby Magazine competitions (so about £60 worth)

Good news number two by baby has moved up to the 6th box in my ticker!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! Cool on both counts Lou! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls! I pssed out after a good feed and glad I did with all the spider talks AGAIN!!!!!!!!!

Lou- Great news on your win honey! Well done you! And congrats on the ticker moving up! Yay!!!!

Im quite cross this morning..........Since we put our house up for sale FIVE have copied us! Another went up while was lazing in bed today. We'll never sell at this rate! Grrrrrr!


----------



## NurseKel

You girls and your spiders. LOL I must have really shy spiders around my house because I rarely ever see one. I see them outside every now and then but not so much in the house....thank goodness. 
Hope everyone is well today. We have become convinced that Cade is never coming out. I have had no contractions or anything in over three days and have actually slept like a log. My SIL had her baby boy on Saturday and he was absolutely gorgeous. Unfortunately, I think that has made DH even more impatient. I keep reminding him that I'm the one that has to go off to work everyday big and miserable so no one is more ready than me damn it!!! LOL I go in for my appt tomorrow and should be able to have a sweep and possibly schedule my induction for the next week. 
Hope everyone is doing well. 
Lou, congrats on 22 weeks! Ellen, glad you had a great birthday and that sucks about the houses. The market here is horrible for sellers as well.
Hi to Suz, Verna, Kasey, Caz, Onelil, Peach, Laura (hope you feel better sweetie) and Lisa. Whew....please forgive me for anyone I missed.


----------



## babyloulou

Is your doc willing to give you a sweep or induction before you hit 40 weeks Kel? Or will you have to wait until after 40 weeks? Xx


----------



## Smile4me

Yay Kel maybe you will have him on my Birthday since you missed Ellens. :)
DH was searching some stuff last night to get me for my B-day... I PROMISED him I would not look at his internet history to see what he was looking up... IT IS SO hard not to.. lol.... I'm so nosy.. but I promise I will let it be a surprise.

only one more day til I take my clomid yayayaya!!!!

Awww I'm so happy everyone is dtd, Peach hun it's ok hun :)
Tonight I have to take my dd shopping for Homecoming dresses OMG my baby is growing up so fast!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, that sucks... :( Hope it doesn't make too much of a difference for you.

Kel, hope Cade makes an appearance soon... :hugs:

I've just been out for lunch with 2 very good friends. We went out for Dim Sum where they bring it round on trolleys and you choose what you want... Have eaten soooooo much!! Could really do with going for a lie down now! :rofl: Cheered me up too as I was feeling a little blue before lunch. Was just feeling a little inadequate at work and unappreciated... We're not very busy, but I'm just getting a little insecure about leaving I guess and not being missed... :cry: Anyway Dim Sum sorted me out and I'm looking at massage courses as a possible change in career. :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile4me said:


> Yay Kel maybe you will have him on my Birthday since you missed Ellens. :)
> DH was searching some stuff last night to get me for my B-day... I PROMISED him I would not look at his internet history to see what he was looking up... IT IS SO hard not to.. lol.... I'm so nosy.. but I promise I will let it be a surprise.
> 
> only one more day til I take my clomid yayayaya!!!!
> 
> Awww I'm so happy everyone is dtd, Peach hun it's ok hun :)
> Tonight I have to take my dd shopping for Homecoming dresses OMG my baby is growing up so fast!

I once looked at my OH's history (before we were engaged) and he had been on a site called engadget.com... Well, I got all excited thinking he'd been looking for rings... was very disappointed when I went to it and it was a boring techno geek forum website! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi ladies! :hi:


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: Peach!! Techno geek forum! Poor you! :rofl: 

Glad the Dim Sum cheered u up :hugs: 

Hi Margaret :wave:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no kel! What a stubborn boy! He obvisously wants a few days apar from his cousins birthday!! xxx

Jess - Hehehehe That happend to me once with DH, I got all excited about something that was nothing!Very sad! Hahaha Glad you feel a bit brighter hun, a massage course would be good for you! xxx 

Hows the house going Lou? Or are you bac in school???

Suz -Hope you are feeling better today! x

Verna - Im terrible for sneaking peaks at pressies..........DH left ALL the bags for mine in the office and I swear I almost chopped my hands off to stop me peekin!


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks ladies! Lou, my dr told me she would sweep [email protected] 39 weeks so hopefully tomorrow. Then she would induce me the next week [email protected] 40 she's ok with inducing.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello everyone!! xxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Reeds... Check out your ticker!! Can't believe how fast time is going!! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes it is going by fast! I am excited seems like just yesterday I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies!
This morning I went to the gym with my gym-buddy. I haven't told her I'm pregnant (we are keeping it a secret until 12 weeks) and she was talking about these crepes filled with pesto, turkey and grilled peppers...omgosh, I almost hurled on the treadmill. It sounded so disgusting and I've been feeling really queesy. I folded over and told her I had a "sudden" stomach ache. And she finally stopped talking about food. Then we were able to go home. When I got home, I crawled back in bed (typical) and told my husband and was dry heaving as I was telling him. LOL. He was like, "Stop! Stop!"


----------



## kcw81

good morning ladies! 

Aww you poor thing Chell! Wonder what your friend thinks? Maybe she suspects? 

Lou I am glad your DH is liking you better and better even though you are getting scabbier and bigger! You have yourself a real keeper!

Jess do you think you probably won't DTD the whole time until after baby is born? That is quite a while!! maybe you oughta try to get one in real quick before you become really really large!

Kel That kid is stubborn!!Are you getting any sleep?

Hi Verna, Suz, Ellen, Reeds, Lisa and Margaret and anyone else I Am missing!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha KC... I don't know... I just don't feel like it in anyway... that might change, but right now I'd be happy to do the distance without... which isn't very like me! :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning Kc!!

What a rough morning Onelil!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Caz how are you?


----------



## kcw81

Hi Caz! 

Hey Reeds congrats on being so far along, 2nd tri is getting so close! 

Ha Jess if your DH doesn't mind then I guess you could wait... but won't you sort of lose track of your physical romantic relationship with eachother and morph into pals/roomates if you don't have intimacy for a year? And then the baby is here and you definitely will be not DTD for a while. Coud be up to 2 yrs almost!! I swear you gotta slip one in real quick so you guys remember what its like to be close like that!


----------



## lisaf

I hope I'll be up for DTD once I'm out of the first trimester... The suppositories make it difficult because there's no choice once that sucker is in for the night... plus the fears/anxieties... I am hoping/thinking I'll feel a lot more relaxed in the 2nd trimester. 

onelil - I always end up gagging/heaving when I try to tell someone the story about what made me puke/nauseous earlier that day, lol... 

SO sleepy right now... so hi to everyone else, lol, I just can't think straight at the moment.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am so ready to be in the 2nd tri! I think I will relax more but at the same time I want to try to enjoy this pregnancy but all the risk and the loss of the second baby is making me want to hurry it up til I am holding my lo in my arms!


----------



## kcw81

Yeah first tri is soooo long! takes forever. I worried so much. Still do but less now that I feel him.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have been really wanting to buy a doppler but keep telling myself the first time I can't find the hb cause baby has moved I will freak out...how many of you ladies have dopplers?


----------



## lisaf

I won't get one for that very reason reeds!! lol... I know myself too well and it will just be another reason to worry for me.


----------



## Smile4me

Peer Pressure!!! DTD Peach :) KC is right hun you gotta get the spark back in the relationship even if he doesnt have a high drive, remind him of that woman you are ..hehe
We have this JDRF charity event/walk at work which my boss volunteered me to be a Team Captain and I have been working my tail off on it.
Raffles, Gift Cards, Recruiting Walkers, etc... UGH I Need an energy drink but can't because of my heart... and well clomid wwaaa waaa waaaaaa


----------



## babyloulou

Told you that you'd be picked on Peach!! :rofl:

Well I've had a strange letter from my doctors! It says "we have recently received correspondence from the hospital and would be grateful if you would contact the surgery and make an appointment with the doctor to discuss this !!! :shrug:


----------



## Onelildream

Lou, What the heck is that supposed to mean?!


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Chel hunny Hope your morning sickness has subsided :)

Lou maybe there was a mistake... or maybe they think you are having a C-section???


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, I hope it's nothing!

Dream, that was funny!


----------



## Rudeollie

Reeds - The doppler is te best thin in the world as long as you follow the instructons and dont panic! You need plty of the gel on, you need to search you entire belly SLOWLY! And if you cant wait it, just wait cos these little ones wrigle and move all the time! Even now for us at 26 almost 27 weeks it goes all over! 

Lou - WHAT?!?!? God I hate medcial letters. They always wind you up over nothing! Grrrrr!

I am so frickin sick of this bloody heartburn! Its 4 days in a row now and its really peein me off.Nothin can be done cos its just bubs squishing everything up! Grrrr x


----------



## babyloulou

No idea!!! The only blood tests I've had recently are the ones for my itching- the ones to rule out anything serious! I assume something must be wrong??? :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

I wonder Lou if its just so he GP can check on how the creams going rather than you having to return to the hospital??? xxx


----------



## kcw81

Lou hope everything is ok! why do they have to sound so serious and scary without sending ANY details whatsoever. I hate that.

Ellen the HBurn sucks! I guess you will just have to stop eating or just eat icecream and antactids the rest of your pregs.

I didn't buy a doppler for the same reason - thought it would make me worry. My Doc said not to get one cuz it would worry me and then I would feel him kick before too long so just be patient. whatever works though for you, they aren't too spendy.

Verna you are a busy beaver! you are always planning events! you should be an event planner.


----------



## Onelildream

Verna- I agree. Career change! lol


----------



## lisaf

Wow, what a frustrating doctor note! Hopefully its just one of those automatic thingies?


----------



## babyloulou

Well i could have maybe thought that except I had a hospital appointment with the dermatologist yesterday and was given all new creams and stuff. It says "this may be to discuss test results" and the blood tests are all I can think of- although it's annoying that if it's to do with the itching that the dermatologist couldn't have just told me yesterday!!


----------



## Smile4me

oh you girls are awesome! One of my bestest guy friends (Adams best friend and best man in our wedding) works with me and he tells me that all the time. I would LOVE TO!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Verna- we are having a New Year's Party. Wanna come plan it??????


----------



## Onelildream

Funny stuff... I haven't told my mom we're expecting, and I have a doctor's appt tomorrow. She's going to watch the kids for me while hubs is at work and all of my babysitters are back in school..... Well, I told mom I'm going to the proctologist. Hahahahhaahaha. I know she won't ask about how it went when I come to pick up the kids. Bahaha.


----------



## kcw81

Have fun at the butt doctor!


----------



## Onelildream

Hahahha. My husband thinks it's cruel to tell her that. Maybe I should tell the truth??? But she would DIE if we lost another baby! I think waiting until I'm further along will help.


----------



## Rudeollie

A butt doctor! Hahahaha 

I totally understand why you arent telling her honey xxx 

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUZ!!!!!!!! Where are you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## SBB

I'm here I'm here :wave: I've been 'creating' all afternoon and excuse my language but I'm totally f**ked!! My back is broken I swear! Well it really hurts anyway.... :D 

I haven't caught up have i missed anything exciting? 

I will post a pic of my creation tomorrow x x x


----------



## Smile4me

oooo Suz can't wait to see the creation!
I'm going to get my hair cut, I mean cut like I'm going with something new and fresh and I'm thinking shoulder legnth...... I'm excited I'll post a pic when I get it too.

Chel hun that is HILARIOUS!!!!! I dont blame you one bit and there is no way she would be upset with you because you have a valid reason to fib for now. After everything is safe then you can tell her... BEST WISHES hun this one is going to stick!!
YES I WOULD LOVE TO PLAN IT IF I CAN COME TOO!!!! lol

OK ladies will be back on later this evening... I'm off and not to the Butt Doctor! hehe


----------



## lisaf

:rofl: Butt doctor... best excuse ever!!!
However.. my mom would totally pry if I used that excuse... her boyfriend has had 4 intestine surgeries this year and has informed me of more than I ever wanted to know about our bowels and how they work, why he's had issues etc etc....
So I have a feeling that would not keep her from asking.


----------



## SBB

Lol is a butt doctor a real thing?! Do we have them here? I never realised a doctor might specialise in butts!!! 

Verna can't wait to see the haircut :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

proctologist...
Just think of the Seinfeld episode where Kramer gets the 'ass man' plates :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Yeah you got your proctologists and gynecologists, butt doctors and vagina doctors. I actually haven't heard of a penis doctor though, must be that they don't need one?


----------



## lisaf

urologist = penis doctor :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Oh yah! Urologist! haha.


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL...funny conversation going on here! Haha!

Lou, I would think if it's something really bad they would have given you a call? A letter in the mail...must not be that important...?


----------



## kcw81

hey margaret, you still on here? Today I got numb feeling in my thighs and tingly feet - and my legs feel colder and sort of disconnected and weak. Have you experienced this? Is this the sciatica thing people talk about? Do you know how to make it better?


----------



## lisaf

KC - let me know when you watch the latest Teen mom! lol! If you haven't seen it, then pay attention when Farrah is cooking dinner... she sounds JUST like her mom! Totally scary!
New Glee now.. YAY!!! new TV is back!


----------



## kcw81

Yay! I am recording Teen mom in one hour - its only 9 here. I will watch farrah. I am also recording glee and pretty soon I am going to have a Glee Teen MOm marathon! yeah its a good night! although I have a belly ache from eating too much.


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning everyone! USA'ers - i am GLAD to hear your tv schedule is starting again, cos it means good tv for me to take me through to bubs arriving! I want Glee, I want Trueblood, I want bones, I want Mentalist, I want................IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh and Im eagerly awaiting Rizzoli starting here too as the series s based on my fav author!

Oooooh Suz! What you been creating?? Inspire me darlin! Cos we are moving rooms this weekend to prep the nursery and I meant to be moving dvds and cd's (1000's of the things) to and from places and cant be bothered!

Anyone else suffering with their sinus' at the mo btw?? Im not sleeping very well form it but cant understand why cos its a lot cooler now night wise and Ive not had the heating on??????????????


----------



## SBB

I'll post some piccies in a bit :D 

Doctors this am about my pain under my boobs, the midwife said it didn't seem preg related and to book a drs appt... Might also pee in a pot and get them to check for infection... 

I have been sleeping really badly :( just can't get comfortable, constantly waking all night... Horrible isn't it?! 

Not sure if it's sinus related - how would I know?! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

It must just be a stage we are at Suz xxx Im just glad Im off work at the mo so I can sleep during the day or i'd be a zombie! Hahaha God help me when I go back next week!

Yeah get the doc to check your urine. Is your pain under both boobs? Or is it kinda of a rib??

I got up all pro active this morning cos I thought my pumpkin patch stuff was coming via fedex...........Just checked and its left NEW ZEALAND........And is now in TEXAS!!!!!!!!!! Hahahah Dont THINK its coming today do you! x


----------



## SBB

No I doubt you'll be getting them today!! 

The pain feels like it's in the skin under my left boob, at docs now my appt was at 10.10 I've only just been seen! She felt it and it hurt so she thinks it's a rib, having bloods taken then also need to have an ultrasound to look at it. They'd normally do X-ray but obviously can't... 

If I sleep on my left when I wake up and move I'm in agony and yelp in the middle of the night! It's like a burning pain that goes upwards... 

Who knows :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww poor you! xxx Hope they get you seen quickly! Its good they arent just fobbing you off! x

Im still suffering during the night with my carpal tunnel..........The fun thing about that is the splint helps the wrist pain, but then I wake at about 4-5 with horrid pain in the squidgy bit between your thumb and finger. Its like robbin peter to pay paul I tell you! Hahaha xx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww I hope they sort it out Suz! It's sounds painful! Xx 

I'm off to the docs now too- to see what all the letter fuss is about....


----------



## Peach Blossom

kcw81 said:


> Hi Caz!
> 
> Hey Reeds congrats on being so far along, 2nd tri is getting so close!
> 
> Ha Jess if your DH doesn't mind then I guess you could wait... but won't you sort of lose track of your physical romantic relationship with eachother and morph into pals/roomates if you don't have intimacy for a year? And then the baby is here and you definitely will be not DTD for a while. Coud be up to 2 yrs almost!! I swear you gotta slip one in real quick so you guys remember what its like to be close like that!

That is a worry that I had before I even got pg... he went through a bout of depression about 5 years ago and his libido has never really recovered! Think I may wait until bubs is here and then start slipping "horny goat weed" in to his food! :rofl: We have a very close relationship, but we do need to work on the intimacy... Not sure the best time is while I look like a blimp though!! :) For you girls I will make an effort though! :rofl:

Well I think I must have been psychic yesterday getting all gloomy and insecure about my job as late in the afternoon our CEO called a company meeting and told us that hopefully we have 4 projects that will happen and be confirmed in the next 4 week, but if not then "some difficult conversations will have to take place".... I'm sure they'll try and find a way to get rid of me... no rationale for that except for the fact that the girl who does the same job as me on other shows (who by the way is less experienced and not as good) is really pally with the CEO AND she's not pregnant... Went home last night and just wanted to cry! :( 

Can they make you redundant _during_ maternity leave? I wasn't really intending to come back to this job as an old boss has offered me something else, but it still would have been nice to know that I had job security whilst I was off... plus I don't know if the other job will work out.... 

Lou, have you spoken to your GP yet and found out what the letter was about? 

Suz, what did you make? I'm almost finished knitting a cute matinee jacket. I'll post a pic when it's done.

Dream, how did your appt go? 

Hello to all the other ladies :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww Jess honey xxx Im sorry about the work thing xxx They CAN make you redundant unforthunately BUT its very dodgy ground............If there are 2 of you say in a v v simliar position, but you have more experience and they give you the push. YOu could very easily have a case as they would have to prove it was down to your work and not been preggers! TBH I dont think they would touch you honey xxx

How long is left for you at work???? Whens the earilest you could start your leave? x


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all hope your all well xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Starting leave on 6th Dec. Could potentially take leave earlier, but don't want to really. It's just a bit depressing that I've worked here for over 3 years and have an exemplary record and I'll get passed over for some blonde piece of skirt! I would fight them and get compensation for sure if they did try to make me redundant, but there'd be no point in fighting for my job cos there's no point being somewhere you're not wanted. Having said that these projects may happen and it will be a whole load of fuss over everything... Think I'm feeling a little insecure and emotional at the moment! :loopy: PLUS I looked down in the shower this morning and a whole load of stretch marks have appeared on my boobs like over night! :cry: I've been using bio-oil and eating lots of protein... destined to look like a road map I guess... Sorry to bring the mood down... hopefully I'll snap out of it soon! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww honey xxx Dont be silly, you're not bringing the mood down and we are here to support each other through everything xxx Its what friends are for cyber or not xxx

As for the stretch marks, general rule is no matter how much you moisturise etc if your gonna get them you will do.............Ive got a few but know Im due to get a lot more soon. Im ok with it tho as DH called them silky lines of love. Hehehe.......... He says they are there to tell us what we are doing is amazing. And if we bio after bubs is here they will soon be faded to nothing xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

My Dad who is a dermatologist says that they way to prevent stretch marks is to ensure you eat plenty of protein... something to do with the body canabillising itself and eating away at the collagen reserves in the skin if it's starved of protein... thus causing the marks... Guess I just need to eat more meat!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Ewww thats gross hahaha But Im willing to give it a shot..............Im eating plenty of meat tho so maybe thats why mine arent too bad! Up the meat in take we go! xxx


----------



## SBB

Uh oh I'm in for a world of stretchmarks!! My protein intake is not good... no meat and I'm not loving quorn at the moment, and beans pulses: :sick: 

Jess I'm sure they won't make you redundant, I know it's hard and I totally understand why you are upset but try not to worry until if/when it happens... 
https://www.auburnfootball.com/GIFS/hug.gif




Ok, so here is what I was so busy making! I am going to make some more, different colours and layouts... 

https://i52.tinypic.com/rm032t.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/347f9mb.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/103fwoy.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/2hx7x28.jpg

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow Suz, that is AMAZING!!! How did you do that? It is absolutely gorgeous! xx


----------



## SBB

Thank you! I drew the butterflies on the back and cut each one out with a craft knife, then cut out coloured card to go behind each one. I think I'll try and sell them... Going to work on some other designs so I'll post them when done. 

I think they'd be great in a nursery - eg in a variety of pink shades for a girl - blue or greens for a boy or matched to the colour scheme of the room... What do you think? 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think it'd be great Suz!! I'd be your first customer and buy one!! Could you do jungle animals? They are fantastic! 

The doctors letter was a mistake by the way!! :growlmad: They were sent a copy of my dermatology referral and the receptionist thought it meant I needed to see them! :shrug: Slightly annoying!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I would DEFINITELY buy one Suz. It's stunning! You could sell them on Etsy.


----------



## Smile4me

I want one Suz that is amazing talent you have!!!!!!
Well day one of clomid for me ladies YAY!!! OK I need help checking myself at the door, or before a phone call, or every time I talk...LOL!!!


----------



## kcw81

hi girls!! 

Suz that butterfly thing you made is so cool!! I want one!! you are amazing.

Jess, hope they don't make you redund, I bet they won't though. you been there awhile. pass you up for a "blonde piece of skirt" ? haha what kind of place is it?? all men running it? hey about the sex thing, well no worries - it sounds like you guys have your own way of showing affection without a lot of intercourse. to each his own I suppose, altho maybe it would cure depression to get a little fun in the sack for DH! 

Lou your docs office is messed up! they need to get their acts together!

Ellen, I watched the first half of Glee last night, will finish tonight but so far, its GREAT! A couple new faces and totally funny still. 

Hi Verna!

Hi CAz! 

Lisa, when you get on - I watched Teen Mom and it was a good one. Amber is still a total terror and I can see why she wants to take a martial arts class, she wants to beat people all the time! Farrah WAS like her mom when she was causing a fire in the kitchen. I hope she gets her SS benefits though. Does Maci drive a Beamer now? her parents are loaded I Think.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck Smile! :dust: :hugs: 

KC, just for you girls I will try and seduce OH this weekend! ;) :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz I want one I want one I want one! That is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!! 

Casey - Thanks for the info on Glee. It does make me chuckle and its my guilty pleasure, says DH, as it so not my normal tv!

Lou - Bloody idiots doctors receptionist! Grrrr! Glad its nothing tho xxx

Verna - Whoop whoop for day one! Roll on ov! x

AFM, Got dinner at the in laws, but shopping before. Had NO indegestion today but instead have leg cramps..OMG they hurt like a mother...............xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oo I'm not looking forward to the leg cramps!! I HATE getting cramp in my legs!


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Could you do jungle animals? They are fantastic!

Yay thanks girls I'm glad you like it! 

Erm not sure about jungle animals lou... I could experiment and will let you know! The thing with butterflies is they work so well because they're symetrical and fold at the centre... Whereas a jungle monkey folded in half may not work! 

But I haven't tried it! I will do in the next few days and post a pic to let you know. 

How much do you think I could sell them for? They are 50cmx50cm... I was thinking £75 to cover time and materials. That one took me 5 hours yesterday! I think it would cost about £5-8 to post as well, would have to wrap it up really well! 

Jess don't let them bully you into DTD!! :rofl: they made me do it too :haha: my OH has a v low sex drive anyway so he's not been that 'up for it' anyway! 

Verna yay for the Clomid!! Fab I have everything crossed that this is it! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Lou that's v annoying of your doctors!! :growlmad: 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

Hi girls how are we all. 

I havent been on in a few days, been tucked up in bed so ill but im on the mend now i think. Fingers crossed!

Have i missed anything cause i havent gone back through the hundreds of pages cause im s lazy :blush: Kel had the baby yet?

xxx


----------



## laura6914

Oh and here is my long awaited bump picture. It was taken today and i have put so much weight on in my face i could cry looking at it. So looking forward to getting back to my original size, but on a high note...... No stretch marks! YEY :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi laura- no you're not missing much honey. Glad you're starting to feel better now! Any twinges to report? X 

Suz- sounds reasonable to me- but you'd have to sell them somewhere quite expensive- you couldn't stick them on eBay for that price!! What about snakes or something then for little boys? They might be a bit easier. Just thinking butterflies would probably only attract the mums of girl babies x


----------



## lisaf

Lou - thats so annoying, but at least it was nothing scary! I'd rather have the mistake than bad news!

Suz - OMG, now I am a crafty person here, but that is AMAZING! I think dragonflies could work, but you're right about needing something symmetrical that could fold. Possibly ladybugs, but that might not look totally right when they're folded up. If you did non-symmetrical ones, would it work if you cut them out completely, then glued them down on a little foam block/pad to make them 'pop'? I do think the neat part is these are folded out of the paper. What thickness paper did you use?
You can totally sell those! I may have to copy you! ;) 

Jess - sorry about work... I've worked in several companies with that feeling of doom... my last one where things were shutting down but they didn't want to tell us (becuase once they did, they had to start accruing a pay-to-stay bonus so we wouldn't all take off, lol! I think I ended up with 12 weeks pay on top of severance). This one I'm at has had some rocky moments when I knew exactly when we were going to run out of cash etc.. but we've pulled through. I understand about not fighting to be somewhere they don't want you, but I also wouldn't let them get away with discrimination.

KC - Farrah just needs to grow up a lot, Amber is just an angry angry person and needs counseling. 
Whoops... can't write more.. work emergency came up... ttyl


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I think that is a very reasonable price! Would you consider doing smaller ones too? :)x


----------



## laura6914

Yeah Lou, quite a few twinges and things but the midwife on Monday said im not in labour and shae isnt as engaged as he was, he is just on the brim now instead on 3/5ths so the pains are prob him bobbing in and out of my pelvis. 


Suz, i scanned back and those butterfly things are absolutely gorgeous. Perhaps set up your own website or see if there are any shops willing to sell them for you. I think they are a real piece of art. 

xx


----------



## SBB

laura6914 said:


> :blush: Kel had the baby yet?
> 
> xxx

Nope not yet - she's still waiting.... 

Your bump is huge! It's so lovely you're v lucky to have stayed so slim everywhere else, your face looks fine but I know what you mean, the tops of my legs are def a bit bigger and I'm not happy!! :haha: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Suz, I think that is a very reasonable price! Would you consider doing smaller ones too? :)x

Defo - I have some smaller 25x25 frames so will be doing a smaller one next... I guess I would charge about £40 for that... 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'd pay that! :) You should defo think about selling on https://www.etsy.com/


----------



## laura6914

Thanks Suz hun.I hope it just drops pff after the little man comes out.

On ideas for the boys themes, how about teddy heads, they are quite semetrical. ?!


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> Suz - OMG, now I am a crafty person here, but that is AMAZING! I think dragonflies could work, but you're right about needing something symmetrical that could fold. Possibly ladybugs, but that might not look totally right when they're folded up. If you did non-symmetrical ones, would it work if you cut them out completely, then glued them down on a little foam block/pad to make them 'pop'? I do think the neat part is these are folded out of the paper. What thickness paper did you use?
> You can totally sell those! I may have to copy you! ;)

Feel free to copy! 

Yeh I thought dragonflies too... Not sure about lady bugs because in white I'm not sure you'd tell what they are... 
Great idea about the animals, I'll try it and post... I have some foam pads... Could offset it from the background so it would be clearer... I also have some patterned paper which may work for stuff like that. Ok will get onto it and let you all know!! 

I've got an idea for one with bugs and moths around a lightbulb! I want to make them _all_ NOW!!! 

I may post in 2nd/3rd tri and see if anyone would buy for nurseries - do you think that's allowed?! 

The paper was 200gsm. I used a tiny craft knife where the blade moves. I can show you the process at some point if you want to have a go... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

laura6914 said:


> On ideas for the boys themes, how about teddy heads, they are quite semetrical. ?!

Lol yeh that's true! Are floating teddy heads a little scary!? Maybe whole teddies though... still symetrical... 

I will have to try it. The thing is with butterflies is that their wings actually fold like that :shrug: 

Lol pterodactyl?! https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...&sa=X&ei=JzSaTKXKINPb4gbEutxD&ved=0CDMQ9QEwAw

x x x


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> I'd pay that! :) You should defo think about selling on https://www.etsy.com/

Thank you I'm going to look into an etsy shop... I'm going to be setting up my own website _eventually_ that will sell all sorts of home stuff so will sell on there, but for now etsy could be a great stepping stone... 

I will make you one if you like :D let me know if you're serious and once I've done some more designs you could decide what you like :D 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-I love your art! It's beautiful! I've been wanting to make butterflies out of different patterned cardstock and display them in rows, but I've been too lazy! I just barely sewed my stockings from last Christmas! LOL!

Laura-You're beautiful. That water retention will subside after Shae is out! Don't you worry. ...And your face will be back to normal shape; but from our view, you cannot tell.

Verna-Yay for this month being your month, Hun. 2 weeks until getting busy, and 4 weeks until that BFP! Woohoo!

Kel-Is that baby showing any sign of coming yet???

Caz-How's it going?

Lisa-When's your next appt?

Jess-Sorry about work! Stupid. All of it. Go voice your opinion, Hun, and at least let them know how you feel.

AFM-Doctor's appt isn't until 1. I'm hoping they will tell me something good, or do something other than waste my time. Nurse Consults always seem to though. My workout buddy is on vacation, so I got to sleep in this morning. Woohoo. I got a whole 9 hours of sleep! It's a friggin miracle!


----------



## laura6914

i think what ever you chose to do will be lovely hun. I may concider buying one off you when i have a house to out it up in and have some money :blush:


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-lol. please do a pterodactyl! hahaha. I love it


----------



## laura6914

Onelildream said:


> Laura-You're beautiful. That water retention will subside after Shae is out! Don't you worry. ...And your face will be back to normal shape; but from our view, you cannot tell.

Thanks hun i hope so cause i feel like a righ umpa lumpa at the mo :haha:

What do you need to go Drs for chick? Just a check up?


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, yeah. Just a lowsy checkup. I wish an ultrasound. It would be nice to know if my baby has a heartbeat. :( I carried my last one for 5 weeks dead. Nice. I just want to know if this pregnancy will work out or not, but I'm sure since it's a nurse consult I won't find out anything.


----------



## laura6914

oh hun im so sorry to hear about your previous loss. Im sure all will be fine this time round. :hugs: POsitive thinking. Are they not keeping an eye on you with already having a M/C? xx


----------



## SBB

Hope your appt goes well dream - push them to do an ultrasound! 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah, they kindof seem to not be too alarmed even with my other 2 documented M/Cs. What the crap? I will tell them how I feel. I am scared and feel that I deserve to know how things are going early on, so I don't repeat my last pregnancy. I don't really want to go in for my ultrasound on Oct 6th and them to say, sorry...but things didn't work out again. Then I lose all that time...


----------



## laura6914

i hope they listen to your fears hun and do something. 

Have you looked at a private scan hun. They arent that expensive over here and well worth the piece of mind. 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

good luck at the docs dream hun hope they give you an ultrasound its going ok for me hun just waiting on o xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

Suz - if you can find a way to make money off of it, I say go for it. Where I live we have an art-walk down by the beach every Sunday.. one of the rules is that the artist has to be there to sell their own stuff. I don't know what the rental fee is for a spot, but I keep dreaming of getting something going down there. So far everything is too expensive or time-consuming to make to have it be worth my while.
If I could find a way to cut out my onesie stencils easier, I'd totally sell hand-painted onesies... but at several hours per stencil and them currently being one-use, its just not worth it yet.

AFM - next appointment and ultrasound are tomorrow.
Chell - I really hope they do an ultrasound for you! Its not fair that I get mine and you don't get yours.


----------



## Onelildream

Usually I would be all for a private scan, but we are buying a house, and we need 7-10k down...So all of our savings is going to that...I've vowed to not spend any more money until we close, which will be after my Oct 6th appt. I think I can wait. And, honestly, I think I will be ok if things don't work out. I just have to trust in God.


----------



## caz & bob

good luck tomorrow lisa hun carnt wait to see pics hun xxx


----------



## kcw81

Good luck on your appt tomorrow Lisa, and good luck on yours today Chell!

LAura you look so cute and your bump is huge! baby boy is gonna be a football player!

Jess well happy you might try to seduce him this weekend if you are up for it! I am a such a pimp pushing people into doing it! haha


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh Laura- only just seen your bump picture! You look gorgeous honey. You are so slim with just a big bump! I will be happy if i look half as good as you by the end! :thumbup:

Suz- I am definitely serious- I would buy one off you in a heartbeat. we went with Funny Zoo from Vertbaudet as our nursery theme so whatever you can make to go with that xx

Good luck with the appointments Onelil and Lisa xx


----------



## SBB

Ok Lou this is VERY rough and just 1st attempt (and my knife broke and slipped twice :( ) so it's not v good but gives an idea... Could do animals in a circle going outwards, and have the animal set up on it's colour graduating out from the middle... Let me know what you think. Can also put little diamante eyes on them perhaps? That sounds a bit girly but I have lots of colours, so will find them and see how it looks... 


https://i51.tinypic.com/2sagoe8.jpg


Have also done new butterflies in patterned paper... So diff pattern on the bottom... 


https://i52.tinypic.com/1p9t2u.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/33nglm1.jpg

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-I'm dying. Those butterflies are EXACTLY what I want to do for my daughter's room! I love it. Turned out AMAZING.

Off to my mom's to drop the kids off, then the "proctologist" lol. I'll let you know when I come back how it went.


----------



## caz & bob

good lk hunnie xxx


----------



## lisaf

I think the elephant looks great suz! 
I'm not so much of a fan of the butterflies, but I think thats because I liked the contrast between the bright colors and the stark white paper... so the softer patterned paper doesn't seem to 'pop' as much as the other.
oooh... wonder how it would look with black paper?? :) :haha: 

I don't think the gem in the eye is necessary for the elephant. Now if you did some huge elaborate, multi-layer peacock with sparkly paper behind... yeah.. gemstone eyes all the way!

You could do the circle of animals marching around a globe or even around Noah's ark...


----------



## SBB

Good luck hun! Make some butterflies - I won't pretend its fun but it's worth it! 

Yay Lisa scan tomorrow - get a pic!! :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. Suz those are great!! I am not creative at all!! 

I have a quick question for you ladies...what is everyone's babies hb rate?? I had to go to the er last night for extreme back pain and cramps with spotting. The sac for baby B is gone so they think my body is reacting and try to pass it. So far baby A is fine with a hb of 170 and from what I remember my dd's hbs were high...I know this is silly but I am trying to take my mind off the stress of what's going on with my body. I am bedrest for now and hopefully my uterous will calm down soon.


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> If I could find a way to cut out my onesie stencils easier, I'd totally sell hand-painted onesies... but at several hours per stencil and them currently being one-use, its just not worth it yet.

Post a pic of one :D 



lisaf said:


> I think the elephant looks great suz!
> I'm not so much of a fan of the butterflies, but I think thats because I liked the contrast between the bright colors and the stark white paper... so the softer patterned paper doesn't seem to 'pop' as much as the other.
> oooh... wonder how it would look with black paper??
> 
> I don't think the gem in the eye is necessary for the elephant. Now if you did some huge elaborate, multi-layer peacock with sparkly paper behind... yeah.. gemstone eyes all the way!
> 
> You could do the circle of animals marching around a globe or even around Noah's ark...

Yeh I don't like the patterned butterflies as much as the white.. but I might do one pic just for the hell of it! I might try it on black or grey paper and see how it looks... 

I like the idea of the animals going round a globe/ark... Might do a simple one first as I'm not sure how I'd do the globe/ark... 

I put a little gem on the elephants eye, dark blue and it looks quite good, I might do it without then just rest them on to see how it looks :shrug: 


Reeds baby Jesus is 160bpm... I don't think it's a real indictor but it's fun! Glad to hear you're ok after a hospital trip... :hugs: 

I just ate nachos and baby jesus is going crazy!! 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

reeds - i think 170 is fine? not an expert yet though?

Suz - I'd love to see the gemstone :) Sometimes stuff looks better than it sounds.

As for the onesies... here is a link to the photo album of them:
https://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Baby shower onesies/

I cut out all the stencils for them with freezerpaper, and painted many of them myself. It was the main shower project for everyone. I have a ton left over... I cut out over 50 stencils for a total of 25 onesies just so everyone would have a choice, lol.

The jellyfish and is one of my favorites because its one of the few designs that I had to sort of make up myself and didn't just trace. I love the blue Alice in Wonderland one, but it was a huge pain to cut out that tiny! lol!
They did a surfer theme to the nursery.. so lots of beach/ocean things... the first 4 were for a friend of mine having a girl though, lol.. I had some super cute girl stencils I wanted to use so I painted a few for her.

Also pictures of the teddy bear I knit for my friend who had the boy... and my cat playing with it. :)


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG I am just going to hide my head in shame of my NO CREATIVITY!!!!!!!!!!! Hahaha

Lisa - They are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the rubber ducky hehehehe Ive got the song in my head now! And that Teddy bear! WOW!!!!!!!!

Suz - I think the standard and size of the pics, you will def get people buying. For me to tho it'd have to be in secret as DH thought that animal prints I wanted were a lot! Hahaha Tight [email protected]! Hahaha xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh no Lisa I know 170 is a good stong hb...I am just coompaing gender hbs. I know silly but I am trying to occupy my mind with silly stuff and not think about anything negative. Ykwim?


----------



## SBB

Aw Lisa they're amazing!! I love the frog prince one :D 

And the teddies with the cat playing! 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

Whats funny is that the rubber duckie one was done by this little girl and I thought 'oh no, she's using the same paint brush for different colors' but then it turned out so amazing, I copied her technique on some of the ones I did!! LOL!!!
I just googled stencil images and printed them out in high contrast and traced them, lol.. much cheaper than buying the stencils and being restricted to the size they choose!

The rubber duckie style ones took forever to cut out too.. a couple hours each.

I think the great thing about the stencils is that you don't have to be creative at all!!! Just trace a picture, cut it out... iron the freezer paper onto the shirt and paint! :)
The paint I used gets heat-set with an iron after it driest totally, then rests for a few days, then can be washed and dried with no problem.


----------



## Rudeollie

Reeds I know what you mean honey xxx Ive read that boys are slower than girls, but then been told by midwives that boys are faster............The most consistant things Ive read is above 150 for girls and under for boys. But I know hundreds of woman online that contradict all the rules hahahaha

HAve you done a chinese gender predictor yet?? OR go on a name generator site, they are nust and will def keep your mind off the bad stuff xxx It will be ok tho xxx


----------



## SBB

They're so fab Lisa - are you going to do some for your baby? 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey reeds, when I first got my boy's HB taken it was about 170. It has since slowed down from there but it fluctuates up and down all the time.

Aww lisa I like the Alligator one!

You guys are so fcking talented!


----------



## lisaf

I will definitely be doing some for mine... DH will insist on me doing another death star :haha: if its a boy...
I have some really cool boy ones and a few gender neutral ones. And of course I'll want to re-do the rubber duckie and alligator and some of that stuff for myself.


----------



## Smile4me

I'm with Ellen, I want to go hide my head in sand .... instead of Americas got Talent... Verna's Got NO Talent!!!! Plus My head in the sand would be great since the lady cut off about 7 inches of my hair... I'm serious it just barely goes past my shoulders, and I'm not sure what to do with it, layers everywhere, I told her do something fresh but I just wanna cry... oh well its just hair and it will grow back.

Suz, if you sell on ebay I will seriously buy one, I'm not sure how much they would be in American Dollars but I would do one for my girls room!

DH just left on a Secret Shopping Trip... he said he can't tell me and not to look at the bank account until after my birthday.... HMMMMM


----------



## kcw81

Oh Verna how exciting!! what is he gonna get you? what do you think? I hope its a massage or spa treatment, those are great. Or diamonds. haha. I Don't know, what do you want? Can I see your haircut? Will you post a pic? I bet its cute and yeah, you know it will grow back in no time if you hate it. especially with all the prenatals you are taking.


----------



## SBB

Smile4me said:


> I'm with Ellen, I want to go hide my head in sand .... instead of Americas got Talent... Verna's Got NO Talent!!!! Plus My head in the sand would be great since the lady cut off about 7 inches of my hair... I'm serious it just barely goes past my shoulders, and I'm not sure what to do with it, layers everywhere, I told her do something fresh but I just wanna cry... oh well its just hair and it will grow back.

After a big change you're bound to feel like that.... I bet it looks stunning - you just need a few days before you're used to it and LOVE IT! But you will... 




Smile4me said:


> Suz, if you sell on ebay I will seriously buy one, I'm not sure how much they would be in American Dollars but I would do one for my girls room!

I may sell on Etsy so I'll let you know... Only issue is shipping :( I hope it would get there in one piece! When I post one I'll ask ho much to America... 




Smile4me said:


> DH just left on a Secret Shopping Trip... he said he can't tell me and not to look at the bank account until after my birthday.... HMMMMM

Oooh exciting!! :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Verna with your smile, you could have an afro and still look gorge so dont you fret! Im sure its lovely and just a bit of a shocker going so short from your usual long tresses!

Well Ive mENTALLY spent about a zillion pounds on etsy! hahaha I am def gettin one of the name, weight, date and time poster done once bubs arrives tho. $18 and $6 for postage to the uk...........Bargain! I WAS tempted by the I'll love you foever wall print they have on there but they wont ship to us over here...Boooooo! x


----------



## lisaf

I love looking at etsy... mostly for the 'they want HOW much??!!?!' factor or the 'who the heck would buy that!?!' factor :haha:
There is some neat stuff, but SO many disasters, lol!


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Verna with your smile, you could have an afro and still look gorge so dont you fret! Im sure its lovely and just a bit of a shocker going so short from your usual long tresses!
> 
> Well Ive mENTALLY spent about a zillion pounds on etsy! hahaha I am def gettin one of the name, weight, date and time poster done once bubs arrives tho. $18 and $6 for postage to the uk...........Bargain! I WAS tempted by the I'll love you foever wall print they have on there but they wont ship to us over here...Boooooo! x

We need to see links Ollie!!! 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

Like this:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/56806220/girls-wool-mushroom-necklace-with?ref=sc_1 
:rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

I like this one for Jesus suz! Very rock n roll for your oh!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/56945419/nursery-art-print-bird-on-a-drum-kit-in?ref=cat2_gallery_2

I like these for a personalised touch...........

https://www.etsy.com/listing/57024588/8x10-birth-print-for-boys-custom-nursery?ref=cat2_gallery_15

And think this is cute for my green theme......

https://www.etsy.com/listing/57013595/set-of-3-owl-bathroom-childrens-8x10-art?ref=cat2_gallery_22


----------



## lisaf

those are all so cute! how do you find the cute stuff? I can only ever find horrible things :haha:
I love that birth name/date etc thing!!!!


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> Like this:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/56806220/girls-wool-mushroom-necklace-with?ref=sc_1
> :rofl:

I just laughed sooo loud at that!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I just looked at the childrens art section, and tbh almost everything on the first 15 pages is divine! THEN it starts to deteriorate hahahaha

Some of the bedding stuff is gorge too but pricey! x


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> I like this one for Jesus suz! Very rock n roll for your oh!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/56945419/nursery-art-print-bird-on-a-drum-kit-in?ref=cat2_gallery_2
> 
> I like these for a personalised touch...........
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/57024588/8x10-birth-print-for-boys-custom-nursery?ref=cat2_gallery_15
> 
> And think this is cute for my green theme......
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/57013595/set-of-3-owl-bathroom-childrens-8x10-art?ref=cat2_gallery_22

These are all v cute!! 

I have to say I find Etsy v hard to use... 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

https://www.etsy.com/listing/57040548/itty-bitty-newborn-flower-collection?ref=cat1_gallery_31

Ok.. and these were cute until I read the instructions.. kind of disturbed/grossed out


----------



## Rudeollie

lisaf said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/57040548/itty-bitty-newborn-flower-collection?ref=cat1_gallery_31
> 
> Ok.. and these were cute until I read the instructions.. kind of disturbed/grossed out

WHAT?!?!??!?!?! Is she saying to stick it on your baby?!?!??!?!?!? :nope::nope::nope: What a :wacko:


----------



## lisaf

I am not going to stick something to my baby's head with KY jelly or Karo syrup just because it looks 'cute'!! LMAO
Like I said... I find the crazy stuff! ;)


----------



## SBB

???????!!!!! KY Jelly??!!

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

I've never tried KY but I know lots of people that do Karo... I tried it when my little one was little, but could never get it to work. I tried Lash adhesive too. Does that make me a bad mom??? I opted for headbands instead, but OMG can I warn you that exsessive headband use makes for baldness in the areas that it rubs. My daughter is now 4 and still only has wispy hair around the perimeter of her hair. DON'T USE HEADBANDS ALL DAY! lol. She's still super cute, though. Now if we have another girl, I WILL be using Karo again. I'd much rather have her tasting sweet in a spot, than bald! lol


----------



## Onelildream

AFM- my nurse consult was lame. I told her how I felt...I told her I want an ultrasound. I told her I am scared to lose another baby. She just told me to try to be strong and in 2 weeks my doctor will give me an ultrasound....So, lame. I get to wait until the 6th to see if my baby even has a heartbeat.

Verna-I totally chopped my hair off too! My sister did it and she added a ton of layers, and I feel the same as you...I think I don't like layers too much...


----------



## SBB

Lol it doesn't make you a bad mum - I just never heard of it!!! 

How was the butt doctor?! 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

ok Suz, I've been wondering...Why is your avatar a frenchfry? lol. I've been meaning to ask... I'm slightly obsessed with fried foods. Just not lately.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I always thought her avatar was a banana! LOL


----------



## SBB

Lol my avatar often causes confusion! It's a French frie crisp (chip to Americans I think!) and one day me and my sister were having an awful stressful day then I dropped a French frie and she picked it up and drew a face on it and we thought it was really funny!! 

Someone on here thought it was a dildo!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOl thats funny!! Well I always smile when I see it. :)


----------



## TySonNMe

SBB, I love the art you made. It's beautiful! And that's funny about your avatar...always looked like a french fry to me.

Reeds, my baby's heartbeat started high around 150 and then went down. Now, it's around 130 I think.

Dream, that stinks about your appointment! I wish they would've given you an ultrasound.

Lisa, I watched Teen Mom. I can't believe Amber and Gary arguing like that in front of Leah...again! That poor little girl...I feel so sorry for her!

AFM, had a long day running errands all day and I am so exhausted!! But I feel like I accomplished a lot and was very productive!!


----------



## babyloulou

A banana!! :haha:

Well it has taken me hours to be able to see the pics u posted for me Suz!! I couldn't get my phone to load the pics- it was just loading the site as text on my phone! :growlmad: I will be so glad when our broadband is in! I couldn't even open the link Lisa posted with her onesies on either- I'll have to view them at work tomorrow. 

Suz- I loved the elephant!! I think it's great! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

I always thought it was a finger. It somehow does not look like a real french fry, unless UK fries look like fingers!!!

Sorry your appt was lame Chell, like why even bother going if you can't get scanned!

Umm can someone explain to me what Etsy is? Is it like ebay for artwork? Ellen, I like that artwork thing with the squirrell and owl.


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, I see. Fun times. I'm tired and hungry. Maybe I'll go grab a bite to eat and then take a short nap while my little boy is napping... We're going to the Zoo tonight with a bunch of teens from my church, and they are all inviting a child to come with them too! It will be fun. But it's looking a little gloomy out! :/


----------



## babyloulou

PS: Reeds my baby's HB was 170 odd to start and then went to 168 at my last midwife appt. I don't think it's reliable honey xx


----------



## babyloulou

Has my post about the pictures posted Suz??? I can't load anything on this damn phone!! :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah, waste of time when I'm not being scanned! lol.

My mom asked me point blank if I was pregnant. I said, "We're just waiting to see what happens...We're not in a hurry. We need to focus on one thing at a time, and right now it's closing on the house."


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh and KC, it sounds like it may be sciatica, but I'm not sure. You might try calling your doctor maybe?


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Has my post about the pictures posted Suz??? I can't load anything on this damn phone!! :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:

Yes it did! I'll make you one then... I'll look at the bedding set you've bought and take it from there, then if you like it you can buy it! Would you want big or small? 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Shoot, KC. I forgot to tell you that earlier...I had that when I was pregnant with my 2... It makes your legs feel numb after awhile...It's all the pressure on your sciatic nerve. It lightens up when you lay down, right?


----------



## SBB

KC yep etsy is where people make stuff then sell it basically! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Big I think- it's a big nursery so we'd better have a big one x


----------



## SBB

I think I have sciatica too... But luckily it's really mild at the moment so it's not bothering me... 

Dream how does your mum know?! Motherly intuition?!

X x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Big I think- it's a big nursery so we'd better have a big one x

Eek ok I will get something designed and let you know! :happydance:

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I got distracted from BnB... had some frustrations at work to deal with so my boss took my out for frozen yogurt!! yummm!!!! :) :) :)

I'd just never heard of the Karo or KY thing for sticking things on kids heads, lol seemed so weird to me to put a sexual lubricant or a sweet syrup on your kids' head... I mean better than glue though :rofl: I'd just stick with the headband and only use it for pictures, special occasions, church etc.

Chell - I don't know why they wont' just scan? I mean its not total reassurance as things can still go wrong, but at least you know it hasn't ALREADY gone wrong. Its not like they're going to wear out their machine or something... I'm guessing they don't have one in your doctor's office or anything? 
I hate to even suggest this, but if you're desperate enough, you could lie about spotting to get one?
Maybe they only have an external machine and it might be too early to see much on an external scan? 
SO frustrating. That must have been hard to answer your mom's question like that, but I think your answer was a good one.


----------



## Onelildream

Not sure how my mom knows. She knows me too well, I guess and I've been avoiding long conversations...?

Lisa, the thing is my doctor has a machine, like 5 of them, really. The are all internal/externals... He's out all next week on vacation, and comes back shortly before my appt, Oct. 6th. I'm sure if he knew, he would change things around...but it was a stupid nurse consult so I didn't even see him. :( Oh well. I'll wait. And if the baby is NOT ok, I'll scedule a D&C asap, none of this waiting 4 weeks crap that we did last time. And atleast I'll know if there is a HB or not WITHOUT A DOUBT bc I'll be close to 9 weeks by then.


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- a small is fine too if that's easier!! X


----------



## lisaf

Chell - that makes sense then... I don't think many nurses are qualified to run or diagnose what they see on the ultrasound. I wish she would just tell you thats the reason, and heck, even refer you to another doctor just for the scan?! 
I don't think she could have possibly been through what you did before.
And yes... seeing a healthy scan at 9 weeks is going to feel SO good!


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Suz- a small is fine too if that's easier!! X

No no the challenge has been set! I'll design it and if for some reason it won't work in a large one I'll let you know.. 

Chell I'm sure everything is going to be fine with this little one and you'll see the HB clearly on the 6th :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls! Sounds like lots of us are suffering with sciatica! It quite literally is a pain in the arse!Hahaha

Well sorry for dropping off last night but I was stuffed after dinner at the MIL for once! (normally she makes stuff I dont like!) 

Ok so Im going to be totally dumb now, but I got signed off unfit to work 2 weeks ago on monday and the note said no work for 2 weeks............SO do I go back on Monday OR tuesday as next monday is still classed as included in that week???? I really cant remember from my managment days when I use to get sick notes and Ive never had one before hahahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

Was it the friday you were signed off?? If so then you would go back on the Monday I think?? I'm still off work too- I just haven't got the energy to go in!!


----------



## Rudeollie

NO I got signed off on the Monday 13th............Went into work after and finished off some bits then left. So Im unsure when I go back. 

Dont blame you Lou. The further on you get the harder it is I tell you!

TBH me going back for just 3 weeks is not appealing to me with butt pain and poor sleep! Im only going back for a bollocking arent i??


----------



## babyloulou

Can't you just get signed off again? Or would that make it more awkward for when you went back after baby?? Your own boss said not to worry about the Internet thing didn't she? I think you'll just be given a warning honey- they are obviously having a crack-down xx


----------



## Rudeollie

I dont think Im going back Lou..........If we get planning for my mums house we'lll be moving back to Leeds so I wont be commuting 45 miles for 2 days. Im not resigning yet tho obviously in case it falls throug you know??

MY boss said that to my workmate, but my boss is a major flake who has a tendancy of running from issues or papering over the cracks hahahaha! So I wouldnt take her word for anything!


----------



## SBB

Morning! 

I think you'd go back on monday... You could go back so it looks like you've made an effort, but act all ill :haha: and get yourself signed off again! :D 

Lou are you signed off or just called in sick? 

I don't blame you I know I wouldn't go to work, esp if I was a teacher!! 

Meant to be going to London today but the weather is crappy :( 
Might drive.... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

THanks Suz..............I think I will call the docs tomorrow and ask when Im due to go back cos Ive just read something online that unless your doc states a return to work date you will need to see them again before returning to work........So I may have to go see him on Monday morning for him to assess me.

That will prob result in another note cos IM so emotional at the mo hahaha And I'll just cry on him again and he'll say STRESS! I dont FEEL massively stressed but sometime it hits me and I get a bit panicky. But think its just from this time of year, lots of memories xxx

Oooh I'll go to London for you Suz! Wet or not! Im off round to my neighbours as she's having a baby morning, so its 2x 7month olds, 1x 3month old and a 7week old!! Plenty of practice there me thinks hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Wow that sounds like fun! At least you can leave if they all start screaming at once!! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies hope your all well im having a day off the gym today just chilling i have got strong o pain today had it a bit yesterday xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

:wave: caz hope you're oving! 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Girls...........Cade William was just born! He is perfect. 6lbs 9oz and 19 in long. I will give more details as soon as I'm able. Love to you all.


----------



## SBB

Aaaaahhhhh congratulations!!! OMG how exciting! Hope you're ok sweetie... :hugs: 

Woohoo!!! 

X x x x


----------



## SBB

So excited I have a big smile on my face :D :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Omg! I am crying! Our first clomid bubbs!

A huge conrgatulations to you darlin! So happy its all over and now you can just enjoy your lovely lovely gorgeous babby xx

Look forward to your birth story!!!!!!!!!! Take care and lots and lots of hugs and kisses x


----------



## babyloulou

I'd get signed off then love!! Do it!! If you resign then they can't put the Internet thing on your records or reference as you haven't had a hearing. Tell the sic you're in pain- he'll happily sign you off I bet. If you are signed off within 4 weeks of when you are about to start maternity leave work have the right to start maternity leave early. If you get signed off for another fortnight they will probably start your maternity leave the week after that x


----------



## caz & bob

aw congrats kel look forward to the pics hunnie xxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh- sorry if my posts are not making much sense and ignoring things said! I typed the last one half an hour ago and it's only JUST submitted! 

No Suz i haven't been signed off- just had this week off- will go back on Monday x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god Kel!! I'm miles behind here!! Congratulations honey! :happydance: How are you feeling? Get us some pictures and a birth story on here as soon as you feel able! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lou when are you getting internet?! Must be driving you crazy!! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kel Yay!! Congratulations hon. Welcome Cade! :wohoo: Hope you're all doing well and everything was ok. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow, you guys chatted a lot last night! Sorry I wasn't on, but I got home fell asleep for an hour then OH came home and we watched Grand Designs then went to bed! 

Chell, sorry the nurse consult was a bit rubbish. I hope everything will be ok for you hon. Sending you lots of :dust: and love.

Suz, I would love a small version of the butterflies. I love both your butterfly designs, but I think the bold colours would work best for our nursery... next nursery I'll do more mute colours and I'll get some of the patterned butterflies off of you! ;)

Verna, hope you're OH bought you something lovely!

:hi: to all you other ladies and sorry if I've forgotten to comment on anyone's news... baby mush brain at level 10 today!

So, whilst we're doing a show and tell, here is one of the baby tops that I make. They're 6-9 months size and I have lots of different colour stripes, so if anyone wants one let me know and I'll tell you the colour choices. I can embroider names on if you want too.
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3c651f05.jpg


----------



## SBB

You made that?! It's amazing!! I'll have one :D 

What other colours do you do? Not 100% on name yet but maybe we could have Jesus!! :haha: 

I'll check out your nursery pics again and do you some butterflies to match :D 

X x x
X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well I can make one in the colours you want then when "Jesus" arrives and you decided on a name I can embroider it on then before I send it to you. I'll post some swatches of the fabrics I have later and you can choose. p.s they're very simple to make btw... only 4 pieces of fabric!! :)


----------



## SBB

Yay that would be great... I'll PM you my address... 

How much do you charge for them? It may be simple but honestly I am hopeless at sewing! I made a skirt once and it fell apart! Thankfully I wasn't out wearing it at the time :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lol you meant post on here... I thought you meant send in the post :blush: :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

LOL I'm not overly coherent today so you'd be forgiven for being confused by me!! :) I'd probably charge £12 inc delivery... do you think that's too much? xx


----------



## SBB

No that sounds fair to me! I am in London this afternoon/evening so I'll check out the options tomorrow and let you know! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have fun in London... I'm sat looking across Soho and the weather is miserable :( Don't forget your umbrella!! :) x


----------



## SBB

I know it's crap! Was going to get the train but I think I'll drive... Going to earls court so I can just park there and go straight in! :D

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'd have one too Peach. Can i see the colours x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'll post the swatches when I get home tonight... have just emailed OH to ask him to get my fabric box out of the shed... when I say box I mean 3 hampers!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol I bet he's happy about that!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:angelnot: I'm just too fragile and pregnant to go rummaging in the shed and lifting it all out... in the rain... :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Of course. Not to mention the spider risk!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Lol - spider risk would be HIGH in a shed! hahaha

Jess that tops is gorgeous!!!! I shall def be par taking in one of those............xxx

Just had big cuddles with lots of littlies and it was nice. Its funny talking with a group of had baby mums..........Their views on work was "GET SIGNED OFF!" Hahahaha Everyone of them said I wont get thanked for going back in and I wont feel at all motivated so dont bother hahahaha Its just so against my nature, but apparently after bubs is here it will be a common occurance to feel screw work! Hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Or flies!!!! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Exactly!! Do it!! I've always loved my job Ellen... until I got pregnant!! Now I honestly don't think I'll go back to work!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha thanks Lou! xxx Its just so hard going against the grain you know?? :dohh:

Ive just had a looooooads of money off offers from Vertbaudet in the post if anyone needs anything. xx

My pumpkin patch order is now in the UK! So should be coming here soon as it was last located in hull :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

ooo.. I'll take a money off code for vertbaudet Ellen... haven't got my stuff from there yet.. pay day tomorrow! My Cath Kidston stuff arrived today! Soooooo cute :D 

I know what you mean about work... I've been stressing all week about my job and stuff and then when I actually sit down and think about it properly I can't see myself coming back after the baby is born... part of me wishes I could get signed off from now!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kel's posted some pictures of Cade on Facebook...


----------



## Rudeollie

Order code 2323 for £20 off a £40 order, 2322 for £15 off a £30 order, and 2311 for £10 off a £20 order xxx

Lol - Jess, I know plenty of women who have been signed off from 16 weeks so just see how you go!! Stress at work in the MAIN reason preggers get signed off work.........My doc told me that one! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks for those! Will go shopping tomorrow! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Do you think you can get signed off for boredom?! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo off to Facebook to see Cade.......


----------



## babyloulou

If that was the case Peach I'd have been signed off years ago! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I'm going to check out FB too! 

Jess that code I posted a while ago should still work. 30% off 1st item 20% off everything else... See which code gives you the best deal and I can find the code again x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmm jess, nah I dont think you can.............You would ahve to bend the truth a bit for that reason alone hahahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm stocking them all up and will try them all tomorrow and see which one comes out best! :) At the moment it seems to be me that is doing all the buying though, so may have to get OH to pull his wallet out! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh wow he is so gorgeous!! The pics are making me want to cry!! He's so cute
and looks so confused on the first picture! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

He really does look like "what the hell?! I was all cosy and warm and now there are these bright lights and I'm naked ahhhh..." Laura next yeah?


----------



## SBB

DAMN IT I'm not friends with her on FB so can't see the pics :cry: have sent friend request though... 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, you know your beautiful pictures? Do you think an angel one would work? I've been trying to think of a way to raise some money for the Baby Loss Awareness campaign and I thought if you could do a small one with angels I could auction it off for the charity. The campaign colours are baby blue and baby pink, so perhaps you could put those colours behind the angels... I would pay you for the picture of course.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sure she'll answer it quick Suz xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Jess what a wonderful thing to auction xxx I think angels would work???? I used to do angel doilies for xmas and always made them symmetrical xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Last year I organised a big concert in the West End and I raised £1800... I was going to do the concert again this year, but things didn't work out, so I wanted to do something else instead. Think one of Suz's pics would be perfect.


----------



## babyloulou

That's a lovely idea Jess! It would be a lovely thing to auction!! 

Aww I can't stop looking at Cades piccys!! I can't wait to have my little boy now!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Yeh that could work.... Let me have a go tomorrow and will post a piccy of a trial one... 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh did I miss it?? Kel had Cade? YAY!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep Reeds we have our first little boy! Wooop wooop!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:dance::headspin::headspin::happydance::happydance:

Thought Cade coming into the world was a reason to do a dance!!:)


----------



## babyloulou

She's put pictures on Facebook Sandra xxx


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Congrats KEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
On my work computer, can't get cute smilies :(
YAY Welcome Cade!


----------



## Smile4me

K ladies, heres my hair pics... UGH I'm so not used to it.....
 



Attached Files:







verna1.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3









verna2.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2









verna3.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyloulou

It looks gorgeous Verna!! Is it growing on you yet? I really like
it :hugs: 

P.S Cades piccys are on Facebook xx


----------



## Smile4me

oh YAY, I will put my air card in at work to go out to Facebook :) It is Forbidden lol but if I log off the network and use wifi they won't know.. hehe
I can't wait to see him.

Thanks Lou, no it hasn't at all yet, its funny because the lady I work with said oh once you learn how to style it, it will look great... WTF does that mean? LOL then I've seen like 20 people and no one has said anything yet.... but these are also the women My dept consists of seven women and three of our Birthdays are in the month of Sept and they are planning a huge get together Friday to celebrate the two other womens birthday? I guess since I don't get all up in their business and go shopping with them on the weekends I'm excluded? I gave $25 towards their presents... oooo I'm ranting and didnt know it... Yikes Thanks Clomid... It did kind of hurt my feelings but I'm a tough girl, I just grin and bare it  At the end of the day the people that matter most are waiting for me at home!

Jess hun I can't see the shirt but I have to say you ladies amaze me with your creativity.. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the idea of an Angel picture Jess... Great IDEA I want one.


----------



## babyloulou

Nasty women!! :growlmad: My department can be similar Verna! Full of very bitchy women who I'm sure are moaning about me being off this very second! Who cares!! Just ignore them-you're worth a million of them! :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Verna, If I lived in St. Louis I'd be all in your face and asking you to go shopping with me at the weekend!! :) Last year it was one of my colleagues 40th birthday. On her birthday people started slipping away around the same time... turns out they all went out for a big slap up lunch, but 4 of us weren't invited. I went home in tears that day.. :( I'm totally over it now though and have absolutely no desire to socialise with them at all... As you say the important people are at home! Loving your hair by the way. xx


----------



## Smile4me

awww thanks ladies, I was so distraught about it last week that when I went home I told dh that I was in another pitty party but this time it had to do with work and he just said hun... its your Birthday, We will take care of you here :) I love that man with every fiber ... hehe

They all go out for happy hours and lunches, 2 hour lunches that is, I don't have time for that... I just smile and say Oh no thanks my dh made me lunch today. Now they are all over 40 and single/divorced and kids are grown so there's no one my age. My bestie at work is awesome and we just keep to ourselves but stick together when it comes to special events and such.
I'm sorry Lou your women are caddy too and Peach that is exactly how I felt but your right hun I'll be over it actually I guess in a way I already am. LOL!


----------



## Rudeollie

God dont you just hate the work playground games hey? It sucks! 

But hot dang! Dont you luuuuuuuuuuuurve our Vernas hair do! It looks lovely honey pie xxx

Well Ive just miseed a cal from my boss (my phone has a dogdy signal in the house so doesnt ring) Im going to wait til after Ive spoke to my GP tomorrow before I call back. Im pretty certain she will ahve been called by her boss to try see if Im back to put another meeting together............Like THATS going to make me feel better hey! x


----------



## Onelildream

CONGRATS KEL!!!! I'll see you all later..Going out to look at countertops for the new house! Wooohooooo


----------



## Peach Blossom

So ladies, brace yourselves... today/tonight it is the Autumn equinox PLUS the harvest moon PLUS a Full moon!! So if you've been feeling out of sorts recently there is your reason!! Triple Whammy!! :loopy:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, I'm at earls court exhibition I've been here an hour and I'm totally knackered!! I've had to sit down :haha: thankfully it's a design exhibition so there's plenty of sofas to choose from! 

I haven't caught up cos the Internet is slooooow but verna I looked at your pic and your hair looks gorgeous... Of course :D 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

I emailed you this Chel but I'm sorry your appointment wasnt informative, but don't fret hun! Everything thing is going to be ok!

aww thanks Suz and everyone else, I'm sure it will grow out in a month from the prenates!

OK I Need help I have been drinking two glasses of grapefruit juice a day and now drinking green tea.
My plan was to take vites and drink robitussen as well how much of each? I just want to make sure I do EVERYTHING POSSIBLE! and no alcohol!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:blush: just snapped at OH... He asked why I couldn't go down to the shed to get my fabrics out... I emailed him and said "sorry to inconvenience you by being pregnant and not being able to rummage around in the shed" Feel bad now... :blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Jess, dont fret honey. All us preggers have done something similar at one point or another...........Just give him a big kiss when you get home! 

Verna, I am having a total brain block on what order and how much to take of everything................. I took brazil nuts but cant remember before during or after ov! Doh! Oh but one thing..............It was THE only month DH and I had a drink, in fact we got quite ratted at the ballet in Leeds! Hahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, avoid soya production before and around OV. Take a multivit with folic acid, you don't need more than that vit-wise... Not sure about the rest hon as I didn't do any of those. :hugs: x


----------



## TySonNMe

Kel, I saw Cade on FB this morning. Congratulations! He's gorgeous!! I can't wait to meet my little man now...not too much longer! I can't wait to hear your birth story.

smile, love the haircut!!

Peach, I had to laugh at you and your OH, but I think he deserved it!


----------



## babyloulou

Ignore the phone until you've spoken to your doctor Ellen! You have no obligation to speak to them while on a sick note xxx

ooo we are about to have a big storm here- the thunder is going mad! I LOVE thunderstorms!! :thumbup:

Jess- don't feel bad!! I think he's cheeky for saying that to you! He deserves a cheeky email back!! :haha:

Suz- that sounds like VERY hard work honey! Rather you than me!! Although I am thinking of going to the Baby Show x

Verna- you can follow the dosage on the bottle (usually two 5ml teaspoons twice a day) but then most fertility websites say you can go up to 4 spoons 4x a day safely. I took 2 spoons 3 times a day- and then increased it to 3 spoonfuls when I got a positive opk xxx

As for the alcohol thing- don't want to advocate alcohol in TTCing but I'm with Ellen there- my BFP month was the one where I was sick of trying and got ratted a few times in the cycle!! Even in the TWW- never in a million years thought it would be an issue! I think the relaxing helped me!


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - The storm will last more than an hour so be warned!!!!!!! Its started here at 3.45 and is STILL going! Its fab hehehehe. Thanks for the work advice as well xxx What would I do without you xxx

Suz - Are you shopping or gettin design inspired or both?? Plenty of sofa rest ok! x

Verna - I knew Lou would be au fait with the dosages! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh Robitussin was among the miracles I think! :winkwink: And to add another thing to the mix I had tried all the cheap versions of it for ages before but it was the first month I'd tried the real Robitussin brand (the only one without loads of sugar in) :thumbup:

Ellen- I honestly think you should get signed off you know and just write it off so you don't have to worry about it anymore!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou xxx

Well Im making a big pot full of corned beef hash, and fancied some yorkshire puddings too so am having that with it hahaha Ive out a tonne of veg in. Loooads of cauli, carrots, broccoli and sprouts! SPROUTS ARE BACK YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYES!!!!!!!!!!! Hahaha Oh and a few mini home grown spuds in it too. Its gonna be so tasty, and anything left over Im freezing as a ready meal for when bubs arrives!


----------



## babyloulou

Sprouts!! Yuck!! The one veg I can't stand!! 

I used to love my Mums Cornbeef Hash when I was really little! It must have been good as I was a veggie by 9 years old and yet I can still remember her Hash!! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh I love sprouts, They remind me a wintery nights and mash and gravy and christmas Mmmmmmm, and all that = bubs arriving so its even more special this year!

Aaaaah mums cooking. You cant beat it sometimes! MY mum makes lovely winter food like stews and casseroles and pies............I inturn have learnt from her whereas DH is the cook for everything else!


----------



## babyloulou

Mmmmm stew!! I could just eat a vegetable stew! Yummy!!


----------



## lisaf

oh my goodness.. you ladies were SO chatty! :haha:
I can't believe Kel had Cade!!! That sneaky girl didn't tell us she was officially in labor (unless I missed it?) Can't wait to hear the birth story... bummed I don't have her on facebook for the pictures!

I have another friend in labor right now, she's 2 weeks early, hoping it goes well for her.

As for the catty girls at work... I was surprised when this one girl left that there was no goodbye cake/lunch etc... especially since we all chipped in and got her an ipod shuffle.... then I see on FB that apparently a few of them went down to the beach and threw her a picnic lunch (which looked delicious). Thought that was so rude of them since they gave her the gift there that was from everyone at work.
We used to all get together more, but the ones I was most social with have left the group... and I'm not going to go running at lunch with them (a) I don't run, and (b) you get all sweaty and come back to work? yuck!. 
I think it stinks to feel left out at any time.
Though at my last job they used to forget me all the time... my office got moved to this out of the way spot, so I'd be waiting for them to tell me everyone was leaving, then get a call from them at the restaurant with them saying 'where are you?' ... OR the time they forgot to tell me they changed their mind about which restaurant and I went to the wrong one across town :( 

Umm...
Verna - love the hair... I do think it takes getting used to a new style and learning the ways you like to style it.. not saying yours looks poorly styled... just that I have to get used to a new style myself and find the ways I like it to look.

AFM - had a GREAT scan this morning! :) Pic and details in my journal.
MS is hitting me a little hard, but DH was nice enough to go to the store with me last night at 8:30pm, lol... I needed better snacks in the house... unfortunately we didn't get them in time and I did puke right when we got back. Then the dog poop this morning got to me and I was in the street puking :dohh: oh well, I can just pretend I was hung-over, right?


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Lisa! You poor thing with the MS! HUgs honey xx

And those women sounds like real BIiiiiiii atches! How mean! Some people just arent very nice are they! Saying that an ipod shuffle?!??! What a fab leaivng pressie hahahaha

Just had my hash and I am stuffed but in a nice way! Im now on the sofa with my leg up as the sciatica has attacked me AGAIN!


----------



## Smile4me

Wow talk about chatty Ms. Lisa... LOL!
I think we all experience the caddyness of women.. I mean come on ladies, women are caddy, WE seem to be the normal ones, Not alot of gossip, don't want to offend or hurt someones feelings if we disagree... Like I said we are the normal or many the abnormal if you look at the majority!

Thanks for all the advice ladies I will start the robitussin again tonight, I completely forgot about it. Hope you feel better Lisa.

Jess hun you sure did deserve a swift text... I have to hint to dh all the time about everything!!!!
Oh just sent him a text saying... "Hi honey, just checking in with you, just wanted to make sure you took your vitamins and maca today, sorry to be the reminder bird but I love you and I want to be off of clomid forever!


----------



## lisaf

I get bitter about the leaving presents.. I contribute because its the nice thing to do.. but I just don't see what this person did to deserve something, lol...
One of the girls was dropping everything and running off to NY.. without a job lined up and I know she lived paycheck-to-paycheck... thought it was a stupid move... but what did we give her? A pool membership :dohh: and a swim card (this was several hundred dollars). I think she was taking a risk, but a stupid one, lol.. so why were we rewarding that?
And this other girl was going off to grad school...and her dad pays for everything she has/does (her dad works here, lol... she had me give her tax forms to her dad for him to just take care of).

The problem is that these girls got going away gifts because they are friends with this one girl here who organized the gifts for them... other people have left and gotten nothing because they weren't her friend. So its kind of obnoxious to make out like these people are more special than the others (oh, and we've all been working without a raise in 2 years.. so we're not exactly swimming in the dough).

ok.. rant over, lol!

EDIT - LOL verna.. yes I'm chatty... and :blush: what I just wrote was catty too, lol.. :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

aw i havent got kel on fb carnt see her pic smile love your hair hunnie lisa going having a look at your pic hun xxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Right what do you think to this for my hospital bag?? I dont have a small ish holdall type thing as DH and I always share a bag when we got away for weekend etc so need one really and Ive got a £20 off voucher for the store:

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_36536+T01514_-1


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok ladies... here are your fabric choices:

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_0925.jpg
Blue and Grey

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_0923.jpg

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_0920.jpg
light green and white

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_0918.jpg
Lime white and grey

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_0916.jpg
White and Grey - Super soft!

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_0915.jpg
Red and Grey

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_0914.jpg
Jungle

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_0913.jpg
Black and white


----------



## Smile4me

And what is this for sweetie? I missed something.. :)


----------



## caz & bob

here are my opks ladies what do you think xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0001.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile4me said:


> And what is this for sweetie? I missed something.. :)

I posted a top that I can make a few pages back... some of the girls want me to make one for them. Those fabrics are the choices! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

caz & bob said:


> here are my opks ladies what do you think xxx

I'd say the bottom one is a positive hon! Go get :sex: :)


----------



## Smile4me

ahhh ok very cute! 

CAZ hun yes I agree.... "Let the Games Begin"!!!!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, sorry I haven't caught up I got in late and am shattered!! Peach I really like the light green stripe, love the grey stripe too but am drawn to the green! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hi girls! sorry I have been busy all day, just checking in now. Baby Cade is soo cute!! I am so glad she finally had him! I have to read back through posts to find out what is going on. I wish we had a little synopsis by the afternoon of what all happened with everyone today!


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning everyone! Well I vanished last night as the internet shopping got me AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! After purchasing my lovely hospital bag I posted, I went on mamas and papas and got a loooooad of clothes! Oh and some tommee tippee breast milk containers cos they were on offer hahaha So £50 later I will soon own 3 x mat jeans, 2 new tops, a pyjmama top for in hospital after the birth and then 2x newborn socks! Woo hoo!

Just waiting on the doc calling me back over my sick note, its not my normal one so not sure how it'll go..............xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies!

Ellen, you crack me up with your shopaholic-ness :) Hope the conversation with the Doc goes well. 

Suz, one light green and white top coming up! :)

Had the mother of all nose bleeds this morning! Lasted for half an hour... I got up to do my pilates dvd and blood started pouring out! Most disconcerting. All part of the natural pregnancy side effects though! 

Has anyone been tested for Strep B? My sister was tested when she was in hospital last week and turns out she has it. It means that she has to be on an antibiotic drip for the birth. Apparently they don't test for it as a matter of course in the UK, but it is quite common. Just wondered if anyone of you had been tested?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Jess!!!!!! Oooh your poor nose! But yep, all part and parcel of this pregnancy game!!

Nope Ive not been tested for it. Doesnt it annoy you that something that could be harmful isnt tested as a matter of course?!?!? Stupid NHS!

Still nothing from the docs so guessing they will call after morning surgery at 11........

Ive just had some yumcious crumpets for brekkie! They are so lish! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hmmm.. crumpets... did you have them with lots of butter? :) I have been in the office for 30 minutes and already had a chocolate bourbon biscuit from our jar! I have a feeling today is going to be a bad day... bad good, not bad bad... if you get my gist! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep I sure did! And now Ollie cat is licking the butter puddles off my plate!

Ooooh I'll join you on a good bad day! Im making pizza dough this afternoon, and DH's making some string fries when he gets in from work..........Mmmmmm roll on tea time! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh dear... it's at least 2 hours before I can legitimately go and have lunch, but I'm salivating at the thought of any food... :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Sounds like baby Peach is having a growth spurt! 

Mines currently practising its kickboxing skills!


----------



## SBB

Mmm I love crumpets with loads of butter and marmite or peanut butter :D 

I had coco pops! I got a pack of variety cereals... I never eat cereal but fancied some the other day. OH finds it hilarious because I have a bowl full of milk and just put in a tiny bit of cereal at a time and then eat it quickly so it doesn't go soggy! 

V excited about my top jess! 

I need to go pick up some more picture frames today.. I was thinking about the angels one, if actual angels don't work then angel wings would work perfectly! Is there a website for the charity I can see? 

I saw pics of Cade finally - he is so cute!!! Can't wait to meet baby Jesus!
X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and I get at least one nose bleed a week now, having NEVER had one in my life before! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls

I am the opposite way round- I have aways suffered from nosebleeds- since being little- but haven't had one since I've been pregnant! 

Ellen- you've made me want crumpets now!! I wish you'd stop doing that!! I had to make vegetable stew for my tea last night after you'd been talking about that! :rofl:

Peach- my phone won't load all those fabric pictures- I'll keep trying though x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo... angel wings would work beautifully... Here is the flyer from the concert we did last year for an idea on the wings: https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/BLAC_portraitcopy.jpg

The website for the campaign is: https://www.babyloss-awareness.org/... not very inspiring I'm afraid! 

Ellen, I think baby peach is definitely having a bit of a growth spurt as I'm now struggling to tie my shoe laces!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

babyloulou said:


> Peach- my phone won't load all those fabric pictures- I'll keep trying though x

Aw, rubbish Lou... Don't worry, it only takes me a day to make a top, so you have plenty of time to get your order in! :)

Nose bleeds are weird... never had them before... Just annoyed that it happened on a morning where I actually hauled my carcass out of bed early to exercise!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I've seen them now- I'd like the light green and white too!! Xx 

Suz- isn't Cade beautiful!! She put another one on late last night of him in a babygrow and hat! OH and I were saying how grown up he looks! He looked a couple of weeks old! He could certainly never be described as an ugly wrinkly newborn- he looks handsome already! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I loved that photo... he looked very deep in thought and the baby grow was soooo cute! :)

2 green and white tops coming up! :)


----------



## SBB

I know he's sooo cute! 

Jess I'll do something with the wings and post for you to see, but can do something like that poster easily... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Stupidly I've organised to go to a job next Friday and it's my 28week m/w appt... I can't change the time as she's fully booked. Do you think it makes a difference if I go at 29 weeks? 
I can change the job day it's just they can only do fridays... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

'fraid I don't know Suz... I don't think it will make that much of a difference... but I could be wrong...


----------



## Peach Blossom

MMmm..... fish and chips for lunch... I love working in Soho.... AND we're having a cream tea party this afternoon in the office! I'm literally going to be rolling home! :)


----------



## Smile4me

awww sorry about the nose bleed hun I hope that is an isolated incident :)

I'm very sad today... I took my third day supply of clomid and my dh calls me this morning and I told him to take his wheat germ and he says... I thought we were taking a month off? I was so upset I just had this huge frog in my throat like SERIOUSLY then he sounded upset like he didnt want to try this month.... so I asked him what was wrong and he said I'm all for trying hun but Clomid is evil and I hate it and what it does to you.... 
I'm just very sad as if I werent going through enough emotional trauma already... I don't know what to do...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna :hugs: Sorry hon. It is really tough. He is probably scared of what might happen if things don't work out this round or if you, God forbid, lose another baby. It has such an impact on both your lives and can become so consuming. Perhaps you could talk to him and say that you don't want to "waste" a round clomid, but that if things don't work out this cycle you might consider taking a month off next cycle. My OH and I had a couple of months off whilst we were waiting for test result on my recurrent mcs. It wasn't until then that we realised how all consuming and exhausting the past year and a half had been... just the sheer energy that is needed to keep the PMA not to mention all the rest of it. Big Big :hugs: to you lovely. xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw hun... :hugs: well given you've already taken 3 days worth you're going to get the evil side effects anyway so it would be a total waste not to try when you're both going to suffer the side effects anyway! 

Big :hugs: I hope he gets on board.. 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

He just hates how it has affected our relationship how moody I have become and just the tone of his voice just made me so sad, not upset with him but just sad that this beautiful thing we are trying to accomplish has to be so stressful and upsetting that he is scared of it.... I guess we will talk about it when I get home :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: I'm sure he's just having a moment... like we all do... I'm sure that he wants this as much as you do, but no one ever thinks it's going to be so stressful and it does put a huge strain on a relationship. You're strong enough to get through it though and when you do have your beautiful baby in your arms it will all seem worth it. :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

I know Peach, thank you so much!! I just called him and we talked, He sounded much better this time. He just used the analogy if he was on steroids for something and he was moody all the time, it would be hard for me.... and I understand that completely so he said everything is fine and he will start taking his regimine ...lol... 
thank you guys for being there... I've said it before and I'll say it again, You wonderful ladies are what is getting me through this entire process so thank you!


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Verna xx Hugs darling xxx It is so hard, on both sides! I am glad to hear he is starting the regime for the month xxx V good analogy btw from your hubby! xxx

Well doc called me back at 3!!!!!!!!! Said to have monday off and go see them for a reassesment.............Will see what they say then. I'll end up blubing all over again no doubt!

Suz, Im sure you'll be ok to see MW the week after, but call her to check as she may squeeze you in somewhere! xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you sweets! I thought you were signed off for two weeks? Did you call work yet?


----------



## Rudeollie

The two weeks are up on Monday...........Im calling work back soon as no one was in earlier. They've prob shut up early or something so will leave a message if not one answers!

Well Ive got to get cracking on my pizza dough, so will check back in later on xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- it is so, so difficult. OH and I went through stages where one of us would suggest a break and the other would be the strong one and want to keep going- and then we'd seem to swap! If I'm honest though it was mainly me that couldn't handle it all- OH handled my moods like an angel! (and wow was i bad!!) But it is so so difficult for both of you. Like one of the other girls said though you will get the side effects anyway now you have taken the Clomid- and they are likely to be even worse if you are depressed about having missed your chance this month! So I think your OH will have to just suck it up this month and stick it out- maybe agree to a month off next month xxx

Suz- I would ring the midwife and see what she suggests- she will be able to tell u whether the week will make any difference xx

I'm glad your doctor is being so good and understanding Ellen- make sure you're honest about how work is making you feel! I don't know how I am going to go back next week after this week off- I just want to relax every day- 10 weeks left is killing me!!


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you Lou hun, I really appreciate it, I'm so happy it's not just me going through it.  Half the time I just end up laughing at myself for making a spectacle... LOL! Then I'm fine for a few days and then HELL on WHEELS! I am one of the most easy going laid back women so it's just hard for both of us.... WE WILL PREVAIL!!!! And if this is not the month then yes, we are taking a month off for sure maybe two or three to get through the Holidays :)


----------



## babyloulou

Me too Smile- I've always been really easy going but seem to have been affected by Clomid more than most!! I'd love to say it's all over now but I seem to be just as affected by pregnancy to be honest!! I'm surprised OH is still here! :lol:


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-Sorry, Hun. I know how you feel. All the stress and pressure and hormones from Clomid can strain. Try really hard to prove him wrong this month and bite your tongue instead of complaining, or saying something bitter. I tried this last month and Hubby said he saw a HUGE difference. I also changed my mindset that it's all up to God and I can handle anything that comes our way this month; even if that was not getting pregnant, or losing another baby. Just telling myself that I can handle it, has changed my attitude. I am much more relaxed and agreeable this go around.


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all weekend again whooppp these weekends are coming fast well done another opk and its a bit fainter than yesterdays xxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok.. feel a little :sick: now... fish and chips and cream tea is perhaps a little too much to expect my body to deal with on a Friday afternoon... Think I'll have fruit salad for dinner!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Jess you little piggy! (Im only jealous!) Hahahaha

Caz - Looks like your in the 2ww now hun! FX!!!

AFM - Just made my pizza dough and moved some of the stuff from the office into babys room. I have NO idea where we are meant to put a sofa bed tho...............xxx


----------



## Smile4me

LOL Ellen you need to stop buying stuff ha!!!! Don't do too much hun 

Peach- LOL fish and chips sound GREAT!
I'm sitting at my desk eating my sammich and my veggie straws and chugging down grapefruit juice as all the women went out for the 50th Birthday lunch .. I chose not to go .. they are having a lunch and then all meeting up for dinner and drinks tonight, plus her cube was all decorated and we brought in food.... UGH!
BIATCHES

Thanks Chel I agree hun and I have mentally taken the approach of the same thing but I just have to remind myself to smile more and SHOW that I am happy not just feel it on the inside plus DONT SWEAT THE SMALL STUFF!! hehe


----------



## Rudeollie

Blaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Phhhhht! Thats what I think of those women Verna xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Ellen you probably don't know this but PIZZA is my all time favorite food, I could eat it every day! So you make your dough? I'm impressed, I don't hardly do anything from scratch :( PM me a good recipe hun :)


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-i thought you told your boss it was your b-day too??? What the crap?! And they just left you there?!!! Wha the crap?! Isn't your b-day tomorrow?!


----------



## lisaf

They had a bunch of birthdays at my work the week before mine... we're a company of 25 people and they had 2 pies, 2 cakes and cupcakes... then my birthday came the next week... and NOTHING :(


----------



## Smile4me

I did hun, I emailed my boss back and just said... Wow 3 Birthdays in September - busy month and that I would give her the $25.00 they deemed me to pitch in for the others B-days... :) So my boss comes to my desk and says who else's Bday is this month and I said oh mine... that was that! Oh well again, its just a Birthday, and I know who loves and cares about me so I will get through this day and have a FABULOUS BIRTHDAY WEEKEND AT HOME!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

You will have a fabulous weekend with us girls too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

What horrible women!! Is it your birthday too? And they left you!!!

I love making home-made pizzas- I like homemade wholemeal pizza dough the best! Yum!!


----------



## Smile4me

My Birthday is Monday


----------



## lisaf

Verna - that gives them time then to do something special for you on Monday, right? ;)
It stinks when its all scrambled and thrown together though.


----------



## babyloulou

They might be giving you something on Monday Verna?? :shrug:


----------



## SBB

What a bunch of bitches!! We'll be your birthday friends :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

lol thanks hunnies.... no my boss and another one of them is out all next week out of town... I'll just go eat all the cookies i brought for their Birthday, that will make me feel better right? LOL!!


----------



## Onelildream

I hope on Monday they get their crap together and make it up to you!


----------



## Onelildream

Crappy. Sorry, Verna. Darn HOOTCHIES


----------



## babyloulou

Do you get on with them all usually Verna?


----------



## Smile4me

Please do not think I am melodramatic, I really don't care. I think if they knew how I felt they would feel awful about it but like I said they are all 40 and above and are single with grown kids Cougers if you will.... So I really can't relate but I try to fit in as best as I can they just look at me like I'm crazy for having four kids, I'm young, and I just feel odd .. It's ok really I have you all!!!! I don't need the acknowledgement but I'm a firm believer in treating everyone equal! OK rant over, violins have stopped playing, time to move on! 

So what are your plans this weekend everyone?


----------



## SBB

I'm making jess and lous pictures! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

YEAH! Eat all the cookies Verna hehehehe And send some for meeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!

This weekend is room move tomorrow and the seaside on Sunday for our anniversary........... As a pressie to each other we are booking our 4d scan.......DH says we cannot wait another 13 weeks to see our baby so we are treating ourslves! Hahaha x


----------



## Smile4me

oh yea when I joined this dept 7 months ago I walked into a very close knit group, I mean they go out allll the time as friends well I was put in a situation four months ago, which I didn't tell you all about because frankly I didn't want to complain or whine... but one of my co-workers asked me to lie for her so she could get reimbursed for a trip that she didn't take and I did, so she drove with me and tried to claim mileage and expenses.
I didnt lie for her and she was ultimately fired which put me in a PREDICAMENT! these girls have worked with her for years and I was so distraught that my boss took me out to lunch and repeatedly told me how much she appreciated all my honesty and that I did the right thing and she loved my integrity because I stood up to this crew of close knit women and didn't lie for her. I can't lose my job because someone wants to get a mere $50.00 REALLY?

So ever since then I have felt awkward and out of place they still do things with her.?.?.
That's why I always tell you ladies I hold my head up high and keep moving forward and onward because shit like this happens and it makes you realize what you have at home is what is important! UH OH clomid is kickinginto gear hehe I better get it all out before I go home to my dh!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Hubby is on a manager retreat in Park City, where they have the Sundance Film Festival...LUCKY DOG. So I'm just stuck here twiddling my thumbs, trying to muster up the motivation to do all of the ironing, and clean up the house a little. HOPEFULLY we'll light a fir under some heels and get our stupid house paperwork done tomorrow so we can submit it on Monday and close in a few weeks! Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Verna - That is HORRENDOUS!!!!!!!!! You totally did the right thing! And THAT is why we all love you xxx


----------



## babyloulou

We were so sure we were going to have a 4D scan at the beginning- but OH is a hit scared of them now after we went for our gender scan and saw all the 4D piccys on the wall! He didn't like them much qnd thinks they are a bit "alien like". I still want to do it though!! 

Suz- I am so excited about the picture!!!!!  :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Verna - you totally did the right thing... she wouldn't have gotten fired if she hadn't done something wrong... nothing on you!


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> We were so sure we were going to have a 4D scan at the beginning- but OH is a hit scared of them now after we went for our gender scan and saw all the 4D piccys on the wall! He didn't like them much qnd thinks they are a bit "alien like". I still want to do it though!!
> 
> Suz- I am so excited about the picture!!!!!  :happydance:

Lou, lol.. thats exactly how I feel about the pictures!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehe I thought the same Lou but Ive looked at A LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT since we got this precious bump and everyone Ive read thats had one has said how amazing they are.............I cant pass up the opportunity! Hehehe 

I just DONT wanna see any bits n bobs ...........or lack of them! hahaha x


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, it's all coming into focus now, Verna... I see how things would be around there. Oh well, who needs a day out with a bunch of old women anyway, right?! lol.


----------



## Smile4me

awww Ellen that is Awesome about the scan for the Anny... Wonderful!
Can't wait to see!

Lou - When do you have your next scan hun?

Onelil- You could drive to St. Louis and have a pitty party with me? LOL!!

Suz- When is your scan hun?


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, pity party...But I might not get there until Sunday...lol. Long drive! I've actually driven it before when Maddie was a baby.... 18 hours. Hell, really. But atleast she slept and never cried once! I got sooooo lucky.


----------



## SBB

Lou I think they're alien like too! But also cool and it would be amazing to see what bubs gets up to :D 

Verna you totally did the right thing... You can't risk your job over one of those witches! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz, I ate fries last night and thought of you! lol.


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG the weather girl has just said we're going to get frost on the cars tomorrow round here! YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be v v v scared if our weather goes the was it did last year..........I dont fancy giving birth with up the A19 stuck in the snow!


----------



## Smile4me

LOL Ellen you will be fine hunny, Get your DH a shovel for your Anniversary and tell him he better keep the area all clean in case of emergency :)


----------



## Onelildream

LOL! I can just see that; "happy ann, Hun! I got you this" (pulling out a shovel with a bow) That's totally something I would do!


----------



## Onelildream

ok, Ladies... I'll see you all later! I better go get on that ironing, and I promised my DD I would teach her to read. lol. Like that will happen in 1 day!


----------



## Rudeollie

HAhahaha Verna, DH wont even be able to move he'll be that scared when Im in labour, let alone shovel hahahaha

Honestly, he is SO strong and such a pro active person, but when it comes to this little one he is a mush puddle! I love him so much! 

Saying that I had him crying last night..........We were doppling/talking to bubs in bed (yes I know we are dopple mad) and all of a sudden I came over really upset over my dad..........(He must have been with me I guess cos it come from no where!) DH stopped doppling and we both had a good sob..........xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Happy teaching and ironin hun xxx


----------



## lisaf

Ok, apparently I won another prize from the baby fair... 2 hours of free estate planning :dohh: Why couldn't I have won the $250 gift card?!! Or the free massage?!?! :(


----------



## Rudeollie

lisaf said:


> Ok, apparently I won another prize from the baby fair... 2 hours of free estate planning :dohh: Why couldn't I have won the $250 gift card?!! Or the free massage?!?! :(

Awww Lisa............Thats how my luck goes, I alwas get something useless! :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

LOL free estate planning? WTH???? 

aww that is sweet hun, my dh and I cry when we talk about my dad and his mom too hun it's OK it's part of being human and having a caring loving side. I hate when my dh cries, it makes me feel so awful!!! 

OMG this is sooooo funny, The rest of the cows are still gone, so my boss must have drove separately she just walks past my desk and says Hey Verna we missed you!


----------



## lisaf

Smile4me said:


> LOL free estate planning? WTH????

Yeah, lol.. they also have free seminars on how to choose a guardian for your children. I mean its useful stuff.
But right now our 'estate' consists of our cars and the stuff inside the house we rent... nothing that really needs 'planning'.
I only entered their drawing because they also had a $250 gift card to a local baby store :haha:
Looks like I was one of 2 people to win the planning prize... why couldn't I have gotten the other one!! LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Ellen- I'm sure your Dad is there all the time watching over you waiting to see his grandchild :hugs:

I know what you mean about the weather!! I am scared about how the weather is going to be over winter- driving to work every day! I live in the Peak District and we were snowed in for over a week last year! And our school site is all hills and slopes- two members of staff and one child broke bones last year on the ice!! (there's never enough grit!) Our hospital is a good drive away through miles of country roads too! 

Verna- you definitely did the right thing with that work dilemma honey- I can understand how awkward it must be though after that happening! Very hard to come back from :hugs:

Speaking of winning things my nappies that I won came today!! :happydance: 3 big cardboard boxes full! :thumbup: 

Ellen- how long did your Verbaudet stuff take to come? I tried the order tracking bit on the website but it just lists the order and doesn't actually let you "track" it at all!! :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

Most stuff has come within a week to ten days Lou. The track thing is the one part that lets them down tbh.............But the stuff is so good I just put up with it hahaha!

Well I hope the weather dosent go as bad as it did last year for us then cos we were the same. I was walking into work and it was blizzard conditions! Ive not seen snow like that on snowboard hols hahaha Madness!


----------



## lisaf

I know you guys probably think I'm crazy, but I'm jealous!! :( Yes sunshine is great, but it get SOOOO boring... and if you want snow you have to drive hours and hours... or once in a great while the mountains here get some that lasts for maybe a day so you have to drive up right away.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Lisa, I love the snow and love our versatile weather we have here but I really do not want to be panicking in labour.............And due at christmas could mean we'd really struggle to get to the hospital! Hahahaha!

Our problem here is we just get non descript weather ALL the time........ We dont get lots of sun, we dont get lots of rain, we dont get lots of snow. We just get it all, all year round hahaha xx


----------



## lisaf

any cheap hotels near the hospital? Maybe just book in if there's nasty weather coming near your DD? :haha:
Yeah, I don't blame you though... worries about falling on the ice while pregnant, getting to the hospital etc... not worth the variety!!!


----------



## Smile4me

I wanna see pics of the scenery near your homes, they sound awesome!
my ultimate Destination is Ireland .. DH and I had a Scottish/Irish wedding. He wore the kilt and our rings are claddaughs love my Irish roots... I guess cause I like me some good ol beer lol!


----------



## babyloulou

If you look on My Facebook Verna there are a couple of albums on there of all the snow from last year!! The worst was the second wave of it that we got in the last week of Jan and first week of Feb! All our schools shut and everything! As baby is due on 23rd Jan I'm hoping the weather won't follow the exact pattern again this year!


----------



## kcw81

hi everyone!:hi:
just been out to the dog park with the dog and now am totally starved. I didn't read too far back but sounds like we are talking weather a little, I do like snow but we usually only get a couple days of it a year. Mostly it is wet wet wet all winter. What is it like where you are Verna?
I like this time of year here with the leaves turning color and the breeze and halloween coming up. Love autumm!


----------



## lisaf

Weather does seem to fluctuate a bit year to year... so you might be lucky and have a great clear, even warm patch around your EDD!


----------



## lisaf

Aww... see? I'm jealous of the leaves thing because we don't really get that either, lol!
The only 'season' thing we get is the month of June, there are trees in town that explode with purple color... then drop it all like a week later... but its neat driving down my street with a row of purple trees.


----------



## Smile4me

Missouri is just that MYSERY!!! its dreadfully hot in summer and freaken cold in winter... sometimes Just freezing with no snow, If it's going to be cold at least give me something pretty to look at. :)
Dog park... that dog is probably in much better shape than me!

Lou I will look at those tonight sweetie! 
OOOOO I really am sending you a lot of Positive thoughts on the weather holding out for the wee one.... btw, did you guys ever decide on a name hun?


----------



## kcw81

lisa that does sound nice. plus the beautiful sunshine all the time must be nice. how far are you from the beach?


----------



## kcw81

yeah that dog has got some serious stamina, it can be annoying cuz he needs so much dang exercise.

how cold does it get there vern? frozen?


----------



## Smile4me

yes ma'am without snow :(


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- the current favourite is Ben (Benjamin) - it's not a hundred per cent sure thing yet though!


----------



## Smile4me

awww lovely name sweetie!

I CANNOT stop eating Hot Tamales!!!I can't even look at the box for nutrituion facts, I just keep eating them... LOL


----------



## kcw81

LOVE hot tamales. yumm yumm.


----------



## lisaf

kc - I'm about a 5 mnute drive to the beach but I never go :haha:


----------



## kcw81

aww! well I bet you will take baby when she gets a little older, she will love to play there!


----------



## SBB

Wow you lot are chatty! Snow is lovely, but a pain in the arse! All the bloody schools close which I don't think is necessary, and OH doesn't get paid when they're closed... 

As we're in the country too it'll be hard to get to hospital if it's snowy... But then again if bubs comes on time we should be ok, it never snows ON Xmas day!

Can everyone share their top names? 

Mines Samuel (Sam) Dylan Page at the moment... I like Raif too but it doesn't go with page.. 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

DH has his heart sent on Logan for a boy... we both currently like Molly for a girl.


----------



## Rudeollie

Lisa - Logan WAS one of our names a year ago but it has since gone MASSIVE round here!

So far we are on Felix or Sebastian for a boy, with the middle names of both dad so John Lawrence. And girls top runner is Wilhelmina, but that changes a lot! Hahaha 

Its just SUCH an important thing to give someone isnt it??


----------



## lisaf

I actually like the girl name Mathilda 

Logan is my husband's middle name and the maiden name of his grandmother or great grandmother.... he grew up wishing he'd been named Logan so I won't be changing his mind on that one!!!
Its not too popular right now in the US.. .ranked at #453
It peaked in popularity in 2007 and was ranked at #17 then... looks like it burned out fast, lol!
(PS I love babynames.com :rofl:)
For boy's middle name we're either doing Henry (his dad's name and the English version of my dad's name Enrique)... or Rudy (my dad's dad's first name and my mom's maiden name).
Logan Rudy... Logan Henry

For girls we want to use the same middle name my sister had which was Claire.


----------



## Onelildream

Funny, Lisa, I live in the city of Logan. A family in my neighborhood named their son Logan. I was like, what the crap?! You cannot name your child the same name of your town!
Right now I like Malakai (Kai for short) and Isaac (Zack for short). Hubs is too scared to get too invested yet, so he hasn't told me his view on any names.... And I have no idea if it's a girl... I'm thinking a girl is a longshot for some odd reason...


----------



## lisaf

https://www.babynames.co.uk
For you UK gals :D


----------



## Onelildream

Claire is super cute. Did your sister pass, Lisa?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehe my lovely little man next door is called Rudy Lisa............He is the only one known in our county so his mum was told when they registered his name! And I live in a BIIIIIG county hahaha x


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys, for boys names I like old school names:
Tommy, Billy, Bobby, Jimmy, Danny. The kid can decide later if he wants to go with the boring adult version of the name but I would like him to keep it with the Y at the end! 

Chell - My friend just named her baby boy Kai.


----------



## Onelildream

Kc- I LOVE KAI. My hubs thinks Malakai sounds "African American". I don't care. I have always loved it. And it means Ocean...My favorite place in the world! My dad's name is Dannie...with an IE. That's where I got my IE...Chellie. I love -y or -ie names! That's why I insisted on naming my daughter Madelyn, so I could call her Maddie. My full given name is Rochelle.


----------



## lisaf

Onelildream said:


> Claire is super cute. Did your sister pass, Lisa?

Yeah, about 20 years ago, she was 14 months old.. died of an pneumococcal infection.. don't want to bring the whole thread down, but if anyone wants to PM me about it, feel free.
Her name was Katherine Claire

Claire is a pretty popular first name right now here.


----------



## lisaf

Onelildream said:


> Kc- I LOVE KAI. My hubs thinks Malakai sounds "African American". I don't care. I have always loved it. And it means Ocean...My favorite place in the world! My dad's name is Dannie...with an IE. That's where I got my IE...Chellie. I love -y or -ie names! That's why I insisted on naming my daughter Madelyn, so I could call her Maddie. My full given name is Rochelle.

hehe, I remember Malakai being the name of the lead scary-boy from the movie Children of the Corn... It will forever be stuck in my head as that!


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, that is sick! Children of the Corn?! Isn't that a scary horror movie? I don't watch R movies or horror/suspense. I cannot handle them. lol. Great, now I will think of that! stupid movie!


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## lisaf

Lol, sorry if that ruins the name for you!! It is a horror film and a Steven King one at that.. one of those one where suddenly all the children get all creepy. He was a red-headed kid and the oldest and the leader... even though the movie scared me, my brother and I thought he was kind of cool. My brother named his pet rat Malakai.

Though.. if it helps, they spelled it Malachai


----------



## Onelildream

Hahaha. Well I'm sure we all know someone that's ruined a name...My friend in Jr High had a dog named Shelley. Every time they called her name I'd answer! hahaha. I am not too worried about a movie ruining a name...I'm sure there are many Max and Maddie's out there that have ruined my kids' names!


----------



## Onelildream

Is anyone planning on getting a swing? I reallllllly want a swing/bouncer 2-in-1...


----------



## lisaf

I am definitely getting one... I want one that has the option to plug into the wall... and I'm really tempted by the one that lets you put your own mp3s on it... but its pretty pricey and not sure how well it holds up or functions really...

I have a friend who has studied a lot of early childhood development and said that putting children in aparatuses is not good for their development... but she did say that the swing is the one thing you have to get anyway, lol!!
(she says that propping the kid up so they can see makes them cry more when they're on their tummies/backs... and if you leave it to them to push themselves up etc, they develop faster than if they get used to the devices that prop them up... ditto for high chairs etc... she thinks kids should eat at tables etc at their height... 
she did say she wouldn't judge me if I got an exersaucer, lol... and we'll see what she ends up doing with her kid who is only a few weeks old... she may cave in on these philosophies).


----------



## Onelildream

:) my kids both had severe Reflux and had to be propped up all of the time. They both even had to sleep in their carseats, and once old enough, in the bouncer, almost vertical. I'm thinking, since reflux seems to be predominant, I will get a swing and let the baby sit up right away....Plus 3 kids will be a bit of a handful without a quick-fix to put the baby down while I make dinner or something...Awe dinner in my new kitchen...I cannot wait!!! I'm designing my Ikea kitchen now....for the 20th time!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Evening ladies... My top names are Evie, Francesca and Milly...

Look what I made... Just finished it...
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/c5e2013b.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Jess! That is beautiful! I want one if I get a pink package!!!!!!!!!!! xxxx

Children of the Corn was sccccccccccccccccccary!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh I can't see it!! What have you made Jess??


----------



## Rudeollie

It is a super gorgeous cardie Lou! Its so sooooo teeny!

Jess - DH LOVES Evie but my cousins daughter is called that so we cant do it, Even tho DH says we NEVER see them. But I just cant do it! Hahaha


----------



## Onelildream

WOW, Jess! LOVE IT


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jess that is beautiful!!!


----------



## SBB

That's amazing jess! You're so clever :D 

Love Evie :) and Sebastian that's on our list too...

My girls name is Layla Rose... Hopefully will have a girl at some point! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I liked Nellie Mei, but OH veto'd that straight away!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Nellie was my grandmas names Jess.............Thats why I became Ellen, nelle backwards (and I am a bit sometimes lol!)


----------



## lisaf

That's lovely Jess!!! I'm hoping I have a girl because the boy knits still look totally girly :haha:
I won't start making anything until I know the sex. Though a baby blanket wouldn't hurt... I have blue and pink yarn in my favorite kind (I stocked up then found out it got discontinued so I saved enough for 1 blue and 1 pink blanket for myself, lol!)


----------



## babyloulou

I've seen it now Jess- it finally loaded! I LOVE those tradional knitted cardis with the novelty buttons! Its beautiful! My Aunty has knitted us a yellow one with duck buttons on xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey ladies! You all have been talking today!!

Peach, love the sweater!! It's beautiful!

Our top name is Jackson, Jax for short. I also really liked Jace, but OH didn't.


----------



## Onelildream

Has anyone heard from Laura??? Did she have her baby?


----------



## kcw81

Hi everyone, sorry I was really busy today working so didn't chat much. 

Jess, LOVE the sweater. you made that? I don't get it! how are you so talented? the mural and you can knit??? Oh I like Millie! thats soo cute! But is it short for Millicent? Thats kind of granny style name huh?

Suz I thought you were naming him Jesus? haha.

Tyson I like the name Jackson but my DH didn't want it cuz a good friend had it and we would be copying. Jax is cute too.

I want to go back and read thru everyones name ideas again but maybe I was thinking maybe we could put potential names on the front page? Or would that be too annoying and take too long for Lou?

Lisa you knit too? how cool!


----------



## kcw81

Oh and I don't know if anyone still cares about this subject but I plan on tryng to get everything for the kid to sit in and be entertained, a swing, a bouncy jumperoo thing, a vibrating chair, you name it! I will try and get them used but I definitely want to be able to put him down for a rest and have him have a little fun without me having to do all the entertaining. Not that I plan on ignoring him! But I want all the help I can get since I am alone soo much.


----------



## babyloulou

I can put them all on the front page if everyone wants?? That reminds me I need to add Cade's birth date on there don't I!?!

Casey- I think I will get a Jumperoo- I've heard that they are brilliant!! And somebody has already bought us a bouncer/vibrate chair as a present! 

I LOVE the name Millie! I think it's beautiful! We were going to go with Ella if it had been a girl.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all enjoying the weekend i think i have o today my opk this morning is very very dark and my temps are 36.4 i will pop a pic on later when i get back from shopping xxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> I liked Nellie Mei, but OH veto'd that straight away!!

I love this! Boys are so boring :haha: 

Love Millie too... 

Right I'd better get up I guess :( but I'm so cozy in bed :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Caz that temp looks good for O today! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

think i have today i have bad pain again in my left side better get my bding in haha xxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm still in bed too Suz!! OH is busy laying the wooden floor in the nursery! I'm just listening from the comfort of my bed! :lol:

Yay we have our first birth annoucement on the first page! :dance:


----------



## SBB

Yay Cade is on the front page!! 

That's the way to help Lou - from the bed! And make him bring you drinks/snacks :haha: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Grrr the search facility isn't working and I need to find the pics of Jess' nursery! :growlmad: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- he is doing! He's already brought me breakfast and endless drinks! I'm just lay here reading my book! I'm such a spoilt brat! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

What the mural you mean??


----------



## SBB

Yes.... Need the colours to do for her pic... But none of the searches work, I've been back through some pages but it'll take me forever to find!! 

You're so lucky, my OH bought us tea and biscuits in bed - but I don't like biscuits!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've just tried for you too- it's not working for me either! Maybe Peach will be on soon and will post the pic again for you x


----------



## SBB

Thank you hun... 

PEACH WHERE ARE YOU?!?!

X x x


----------



## SBB

Actually Lou can you remind me which cot set you went for cos I won't be able to find that either :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Hi darlings. Sorry I haven't been on to update. We are due to leave the hospital today some time after noon. I promise to write the birth story (which I've been told is one of the best ever) and give you all more details. Not to mention, catching up with all ya'lls news as well. Big hugs.


----------



## babyloulou

It was the "Funny Zoo" theme from Verbaudet. I've ordered this little lot amongst others.... 

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/funny-zoo-duvet-cover.htm?ProductId=704023295


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Kel- can't wait honey!! We've all seen the beautiful pics on Facebook xx


----------



## SBB

Kel can't wait for an update! Cade is gorgeous :cloud9:

Thanks Lou :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

That set is v cute lou - I can pick out some of the trees etc perhaps? Or do you want just Jungle animals? 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

kel carnt wait to read it hun and see some pics xxxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Good morning girls!

Kel, I can't wait to hear your birth story!

I'm watching one of my favorite movies: The 40-Year-Old Virgin. I can watch it over and over LoL


----------



## babyloulou

I'll leave it up to you Suz- you're the one with the artistic eye! I'm rubbish!! :lol:

I've also ordered these to match (the giraffe, zebra and lion ones) 

https://www.allposters.co.uk/galler...txtSearch=Lau&imageField2.x=0&imageField2.y=0

and here's another few bits from the range that ive ordered so you can see... 

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/photo-frame.htm?ProductId=703163171&t=6
https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/pack-of-21-funny-zoo-stickers.htm?ProductId=703163170&t=6

Honestly- whatever you think is fine xx

PS: sorry it takes me so long to reply to you- it's this bloody Internet signal- it's shocking!!


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies!
Kel so happy to hear you are doing well! Yes we love the pictures of Cade!!!!

You are some chatty cathies today... LOL!
DH and I had a nice little chat and all is good, dtd last night and I promised him it will be a natural arousal each night, not ok we have to dtd today lol!!! What a relief, he just didnt want to see me go through another month of emotions and I completely understand but this is going to be the month!


----------



## babyloulou

I'll leave it up to you Suz- you're the one with the artistic eye! I'm rubbish!! :lol:

I've also ordered these to match (the giraffe, zebra and lion ones) 

https://www.allposters.co.uk/galler...txtSearch=Lau&imageField2.x=0&imageField2.y=0

and here's another few bits from the range that ive ordered so you can see... 

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/photo-frame.htm?ProductId=703163171&t=6
https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/pack-of-21-funny-zoo-stickers.htm?ProductId=703163170&t=6

Honestly- whatever you think is fine xx

PS: sorry it takes me so long to reply to you- it's this bloody Internet signal- it's shocking!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god it's posting things twice now! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Thanks Lou, I'll make it with colours that go with everything rather than just the cot set... 

Got to go to a party tonight that starts at 5 :wacko: it's just in our pub though so I'm not staying long! 

Verna v glad you guys sorted it out :hugs: 

:wave: Tyson 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I've got some serious BH going on today! Really uncomfortable! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

kel sent you a friend request on fb hun your son is gawjus its carrie ann walsh xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Margaret and Caz :wave:

Verna- glad you have sorted it out :hugs:

Good luck for the party Suz! Escape when you can! :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: loulou how are you hunnie xxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm fine thanks love- tired but fine! :thumbup: How are you? Have you got in plenty of BDing this month?


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun going to do it for 3 more days because i dont no when my egg is going to pop out it might be tomorrow i hope ha carnt believe your ticker is moving a long quick xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

It seems slow to me!! :lol:

Good luck- I hope you catch that egg! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on today. We went to Ikea first thing. Had lunch there... Mmmmmmm meatballs! Then spent the afternoon building a unit that my OH then decided he didn't like and then dismantled to take back.... Grrrr... Haven't caught up properly but will tomorrow. Off to the ballet tonight!

Suz, here is the mural again: https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/Mural.jpg xx


----------



## babyloulou

Is the ceiling black Jess? I can't figure the top of the picture out!?

What are you going to see at the Ballet?


----------



## kcw81

Oh god theres your awesome mural again Jess! Love it! I want that!

hi girls!

HAppy to hear from kel! Can't wait to read your birth story!!!!

Suz sorry about the BH, is it really uncomf? 

Lou I like the name Benjamin, forgot to say. Will you ever call him Benji for short?

Vern glad you and DH are going strong. What are you guys doing this weekend?

Hi MArg and Caz!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not sure about Benji- it sounds a bit like a dog name. Although to be fair both OH and I had dogs called Ben while growing up! :lol: So we are pretty much copying our old dogs' names anyway!! :rofl: I think it will just be Ben for short!


----------



## kcw81

yeah benji is like a dog! but its still cute. you could be like "luv you little bitty benj"


----------



## lisaf

I adore the names Isabelle and Ella ... but the Twilight popularity ruined those names for me... Ella technically isn't from Twilight but it so close to Bella. :dohh:
Make me quite pouty.


----------



## babyloulou

I would have called a girl Ella- never seen Twilight so doesn't bother me! :lol: 

Casey- I like that! "Little bitty Benji" :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I haven't seen Twilight either.. but its just SOOOOO popular... like crazy obsessive teen popularity...


----------



## babyloulou

It's not "cool" at the school I work at! They gave it as an option for the kids to watch on the last day of term and only 4 chose it!! So I've been quite lucky in that I don't know anything about it at all!


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. yeah, its an obsession over here ... I even have adult friends who post all over FB when the new movies are announced, are released, are seen... etc I hope you guys are spared the mania over there!


----------



## babyloulou

I think it is getting quite popular- but I work at quite a rough school in a deprived area- I think they're all too concerned with looking like they were "jumping on the bandwagon" so to speak! :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

heres my opk ladies xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0254.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Peach Blossom

babyloulou said:


> Is the ceiling black Jess? I can't figure the top of the picture out!?
> 
> What are you going to see at the Ballet?

Hiya, ceiling is blue with clouds. The pic I posted is a stitch of 2 photos so the top looks black as there isn't anything there in either photo... If that makes sense!

Just been to see Les ballets trocadero de monte Carlo.... Absolutely hilarious. Loved it!


----------



## SBB

hey girls :wave: thanks for posting the pic again Jess.. It's so cool!

Glad you had a good time! We have theatre vouchers OHs parents bought us and we really have to use them soon - we've had them since xmas :dohh: 

I have left OH at the pub so I am hoping he won't be in too much of a state later! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

haha suz you left him to his own devices so who knows what will happen! 

Jess that sounds fun to go to the theater. Hope you had good seats!

I may go see The Town this evening because DH will be watching football with his buddy. If he gets to do something fun so do I. I will go see it alone, which I don't mind actually.


----------



## kcw81

OK I finally bought a baby related item! I bought this fancy diaper bag on ebay for 129 including shipping. I know it sounds like a lot but they retail for $170 and all my friends with babies swear by this bag. It has a roll out changing pad and I guess tons of space and compartments for all your babys stuff. I g uess it can attach to your stroller and shit too. I really like the pattern.

https://www.petunia.com/collections/original/boxybackpacks/siestainsevilla/


----------



## lisaf

oooh, I love Petunia Picklebottom bags!! Lol! I don't think I'll be getting one unless I can find it used though.. may have to forgoe the cute ones to make sure DH will carry it too. If we have a girl he might be ok with a girly bag since its technically 'hers', lol!!!


----------



## kcw81

Yeah Lisa, I considered buying it used but thought about how most moms plunk it down on the ground in any old spot to do the baby changing on the go and thought, Yuck! I Also considered getting a more boring non girly style but then thought, NO! I want my pretty flowers and he will just have to deal with it! I hope it doesn't make my DH and my boy look gay, I mean, its my bag!


----------



## lisaf

I know the problem with buying used is that you have so little choice in pattern.. and yes.. some are beat up... but I see some on there that were used maybe once or so. 

As for damaging it... well, its like when I had a new car for the first time.. I cried when I got a scratch on it... yet my old car got scratched and I'd just shrug... so I'd almost rather buy one used with a few dings so I wouldn't feel so bad when I inevitably damaged it :haha: :rofl: Thats just how I see it though, hee hee!

As for it being girly.. no worries! My DH is just super opinionated about what he will carry, lol.


----------



## kcw81

But what if the mom selling the used bag liked to plunk it down on the bathroom floor in stores and places? I guess you could sanitize it. It just seems a little unhygenic to use someone else's bag that carries dirty dipeys! I totally understand your point about used though, I am getting a used stroller and used jumperoo and used everything else!


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> OK I finally bought a baby related item! I bought this fancy diaper bag on ebay for 129 including shipping. I know it sounds like a lot but they retail for $170 and all my friends with babies swear by this bag. It has a roll out changing pad and I guess tons of space and compartments for all your babys stuff. *I guess it can attach to your stroller and shit too*. I really like the pattern.

Your attitude cracks me up!! :rofl: That's just the sort of thing I'd say too! 

I love that bag - might see if I can find one over here :D

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's a lovely bag Casey! Soooo pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Lou! I can't believe how much it is but I want it just the same.


----------



## babyloulou

They are really expensive! They are usually between £50 and £100 here for a decent one- not sure what the exchange rate is at the moment but it's probably roughly as expensive as there! Don't worry- we deserve it after going through labour!! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

They are all really expensive! They are usually between £50 and £100 here for a decent one- not sure what the exchange rate is at the moment but it's probably roughly as expensive as there! Don't worry- we deserve it after going through labour!! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

haha. thanks. its nice to have reassurances about spending money on this stuff. people out there are sure making a lot of profit off of us poor old mommas.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all im doing a nice sunday roast again and were having cake and custard for afters starving think i am 1 dpo today xxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! :hi: I've only just got up! :lol:


----------



## SBB

He he Lou me too!! :rofl: OH is hungover :growlmad: 

Our house is such a mess I need to tidy up!! 

Caz we're making roast dinner too I can't wait :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hehe- u always make me feel better Suz cos you're always still in bed too! 

I think your OHs hangover was inevitable the minute you left him in the pub!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

I know!! When I left I told him to have something to eat... And did he? No!! So it's no wonder he feels like crap... :haha: 

Lol the only person I know that can sleep for longer than me is my little sister... And she doesn't have any excuse like we do! 

Are you going back to work tomorrow? :( 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ps ELLEN WHERE ARE YOU?!?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes unfortunately- I am absolutely dreading it!!! :growlmad:


----------



## TySonNMe

Good morning girls! My Dad is coming for a visit and I need to clean up a little...but I really don't feel like it!


----------



## SBB

I tidied up and it was not fun!! Chilling now practicing some more butterflies :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess - I have been practicing some more butterflies.... Just want to see which layout you prefer... 

One has 3 'rows' of butterflies, and one has 2. I think I prefer the 1st one with 2 as it's less fussy... Especially once there's a few colours behind it... But let me know which you prefer! 

I actually have to do some work tomorrow and am out Tuesday, but I'll hopefully get it done by the end of the week and will also do the Angel wings one. 

https://i55.tinypic.com/2mzic14.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/2m5o6jo.jpg


Lou I'm working on yours too and will hopefully be done by the end of the week as wel/!

x x x


----------



## lisaf

I vote for 2 rows! :)


----------



## SBB

Thanks Lisa! X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey girls! suz love the butterflies! I like two rows as well! Not surprised your OH is hungover today since you left him to his own devices!

What else is going on? Is Kels birth story up yet? It is pouring rain here today and its weird cuz it was sunny and 80 yesterday. you never know what you will get with fall weather. 

Lisa, I was a bit disappointed in the office premiere, what did you think? it was sort of ho hum. I heard amy ryan is coming back this season tho so that should be good. we need some serious spark or romance or something, like when jim liked pam but she was taken. now they are boring!


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> Lisa, I was a bit disappointed in the office premiere, what did you think? it was sort of ho hum. I heard amy ryan is coming back this season tho so that should be good. we need some serious spark or romance or something, like when jim liked pam but she was taken. now they are boring!

I actually liked the office premiere.. I don't expect to be blown away but its always pretty good and has lots of small laugh moments. I get a little sick of all the romance focus...lol
I liked Outsourced though!


----------



## SBB

B&B has been down since last night!! :wacko: 

How is everyone? I have to do some work today :( 

But good news, the bungalow we want to buy - they are going to offer on something they've seen :happydance: so we might just get it, and before Xmas possibly too!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay!! We're back online! :happydance: 

Excellent news about the house Suz! :thumbup: 

Good morning everyone else xxx


----------



## SBB

Have a good day at work Lou... :hugs: 

Ellen let us know how it goes at the docs x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girlies xxx Im here, not been to the docs yet tho so will let you know what he says tonight. I am in agony with this sciatica..........The only relief Im getting from it is a 1hours long bath soak and laying in bed on my right hand side! Oh and my poorly tum has reappeaered so Im wondering if its a bit of stress??? 

Had a busy weekend sorting out babys room and its half done. Will post some pics tomorrow as the light for piccies is a bit dank at the mo with this drizzly weather! And we went to Whitby for our anniversary and had fish n chips on the sea front while the rain poured........It was lovely!

Suz, is your OH recovered from his drunkenness on Saturday night?? Lou, hope the forst day back isnt going to bad?? Casey - I love that change bag! Its so cute!!!

xxx


----------



## SBB

You've probably over-done it with your busy weekend! Hope it gets better... This pregnancy thing is so tiring! I am shattered all the time from hardly doing anything :nope: 

Yep OH has recovered and gone to work today - and just got home!!! He has some private lessons here now probably... 

Looking forward to seeing nursery pics! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry you are feeling so rubbish Ellen! :-( You make sure that doctor sorts you out and signs you off honey :hugs:

I've been meaning to ask you what Carpal Tunnel feels like?? My left wrist has been aching for the last two days. It just feels like it needs a good click!! 

My first day at work is not too bad- Mondays are not bad days lesson wise- the weeks lessons get worse near the end!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning Ladies! Hope you had a lovely weekend. 

Suz I think you're right and 2 rows is better. So exciting! Do you think you'll do something similar with the angel wings? 

I had my Glucose Tolerance Test this morning.... eugh.. feel rough. Stopped eating and drinking at 8.30pm last night and then went in to have a blood test this morning at 8.30am.. then had to drink a yucky glucose drink and sit in the waiting room of the blood test unit for 2 hours before they did another blood test... By the time I was done I was passed being hungry and had that weird sick bleurgh feeling you get when you haven't eaten for ages. Have forced myself to eat some fruit now and feel a bit better, but was feeling decidedly rough on my way in to work!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww poor you Jess! Glad you had some fruit and feel a little better! That test sounds horrid! No food or drink for 12 hours!

Lou - Thats sounds like it..Is it mainly when you wake up??? But then niggly throughout the day??


----------



## babyloulou

yes- it's quite bad at night when I am trying to get to sleep! It's just a dull ache really- not too bad as yet! Ooo I hope it goes away! :growlmad:

Ahh Jess- that test sounds horrible!! How come they have given it you so early?? I have to have mine at 28 weeks!?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Sounds like its carpal Lou! Sorry to say but it wont get better until after bubs, and if it gets worse you'll need to join the splint club with me to stop it gettin worse! Grrrrr!

How come u are getting the GTT done?? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

The midwife said it is offered to everyone in Derbyshire. She said I had to have it done between 28-30 weeks though- that's why I was confused about Peach having it earlier than that???

What time is your doctors appointment? Did you ever order mattresses from that website by the way? What were they like?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmm Ive not even had it mentioned to me! I'll ask the doc if I remember!

My appo is at 3.30, Im just trying to get a lift off my friend cos its about a 3mile walk, which normally is fine, but with this sore arse/leg it'll take me forever! Hahahaha!

Yep I ordered the crib mattress from the site and its perfect. Much better than the John Lewis one! It came the next day too so great service! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I might order a cot and moses basket mattress then! :thumbup:

If she can't give you a lift then get a taxi!! You can't walk that with sciatica- you'll never make it!


----------



## Rudeollie

Cool xxx

Well she's giving me a lift and is going to wait round in town for when I finish too, bless her xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh that's nice of her! Glad you got it sorted. Hope it goes OK- make sure you say how bad you feel xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I already have 2 auto-immune and 1 ednocrine disorder so they're checking me now and at 28 weeks for precaution... not looking forward to doing it again.... Having a fishfinger sandwich for lunch though so feel much better! :)


----------



## Smile4me

Morning Ladies! Sounds like everyone is suffering from an ailment of some sort :( I hope you all start feeling better soon!


----------



## SBB

I haven't been offered gestational diabetes test at all! 

Peach yes I'm going to do a similar thing for the angel wings... I might do a big one though cos I think it will look better... 

Hey verna and caz :wave: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Must be our areas Suz????

Mmmm Jess, a fish finger sarnie sounds lovely! I was readin to that bubs brain is developing lots at this stage so Im pleased I had my fish at the weekend.....

Hi Verna! How are you doing hun?? Caz u been up to much??


----------



## SBB

I did think I might try and eat fish while pregnant but I can't bring myself to do it! Maybe disguised as fish fingers I might be able to! 

I changed my midwife appt to 29 weeks, they said it makes no difference unless I'm rhesus(?) negative which I'm not... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh thats good Suz......And thanks for reminding me to book mine for next week when Im at the docs xxx

I cant only eat tuna sarnies, fish fingers and haddock from the chippie hahaha But its still fish i guess!


----------



## Smile4me

oh I'm good so far, Just as I expected though for today ....
Its ok though my wonderful dh made me pumpkin bread last night for today and I can't wait to get home and eat it.
We have been dtd every other day.


----------



## Rudeollie

:dohh: Verna of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so sorry love, not being able to get on yesterday has totally thrown me of course!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Smile4me

oh its ok sweetie, I appreciate it! I just knew what to expect coming into work and I prepared not to let them bother me is all!

My wonderful kids got up this morning and made me breakfast and they have these gifts tucked away secretly, it is so adorable!

Thank you Ellen!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww how lovely xx And Im sorry for forgetting! I only see the date when Im on this thing and for some reason didnt even twig your bday was on my anniversary! Baby brain strikes again!

And just ignore those stoopid work girls! They dont deserve a lovely girl like you xxx If I were there I would have bought a BIIIIIIIIIIG cake and some wine just for the two of us! xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy Birthday Verna! :hugs: xx


----------



## Smile4me

You are super sweet hun ... and HELLOO!!!!
HAPPY ANNIVERSARY SWEETIE!!!!!!! HOW MANY YEARS 3 RIGHT?

The lady that took over the position from the one that was let go just brought over a card from her and she wants to take me out to lunch... she's like forget those old hags.. hehe!!!!

I was so lost yesterday with this site being down...LOL!!!!
I was in MAJOR withdrawl...hehe We had three soccer games on Saturday and my oldest daughter had paintball with a group of friends and then Haunted House then Sunday we just did all of our running around and shopping then my family left me for a few hours... (secret shopping) LOL I wanted to chat with you lovely ladies and couldn't :(


----------



## SBB

OH NO I FORGOT!!! :dohh:

:icecream::drunk::coolio::dance::cake::cake::headspin::hugs2: HAPPY BIRTHDAY VERNA!! :hugs2::headspin::cake::cake::dance::coolio::drunk::icecream:



Big hugs and I hope the witches don't spoil your day :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

:D Any plans for your birthday evening? x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I was the same Verna! I was moaning on to DH all night.............I thought I was missing out on some major b&b fun, but at least it wasnt just me alone kept out of the site hahaha I did have a bit of a "pity party" over it last night, but dont think watching Juno helped as that film ALWAYS makes me blub!

Well thats me done now girls........Docs signed me off til my leave starts so expect to see a LOT more of me! He's prescribed co codomol for my sciatica but I really am going to try avoid it as its only "ok" in pregnancy! 

How was your job today Suz??


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow Ellen, I'm sorry that you're suffering, but man I'm jealous!! :haha: So ready to stop working now!! Look forward to seeing more of you on here! :) Do you have a hot water bottle? When I suffer from sciatica I find that heat really helps... strap it to you! :) Also perhaps some gentle yoga and pilates would help.


----------



## babyloulou

Happy Birthday Mrs E- hope you're having a wonderful day! :hugs: :flower:

Ellen- so glad you got signed off although I am jealous too! :haha: As for the tablets- if you need them then take them! I was reluctant about my steriod cream for the same reasons and stopping using it has caused me more problems than if i'd have just used it in the first place!! If they say it's "ok" that usually means it is in 99.999999% of the time xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL - Thanks Jess xxx Im really hankering on bubs coming earlier now cos Im gonna be sooooooooooo bored! Hahaha Saying that we have a tonne of organising to do so I think if I rest until my leave ACUTALLY starts then all that should keep me going..............

Thansk for the tips on sciatica. Ive got an electric heat pad thing so I could give that ago. Ive also got my gym ball out to try some moves I read about online. OH! And I recorded a Yoga in pregnancy programme off sky last night!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy Birthday smile!!

Good morning ladies! :hi:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou. I told him I was wary of taking them and he said if necessary onyl take one in the middle of the day to give my mind and body a break from it. He scared me saying how addictive baby can get to the morphine in them tho.............Yikes!


----------



## babyloulou

I know what you mean- I keep trying to go without my antihistamines- but I just can't sleep for itching without them! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Margaret! :hi:


----------



## babyloulou

Have you told work yet Ellen? X


----------



## Rudeollie

No Lou, I tried the office and my bosses mobile but no answer. Have text her and explained and told her to call me when she's in ( quite often they are out of the office on visits etc) Im dropping the note in tonight tho so she has it first thing. I need to speak to her to check all is going ok with my mat leave stuff and see what we can do over this "issue" and also talk her through some job stuff. I feel bad Im not going back before my leave starts but at the same time I know if I did I would get more poorly so I just hope they understand........xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, all. Good morning! (AFTERNOON/Night for some!)

My son is super sick. Ear infection? Cold? He's been scratching his ear so much it's bleeding. Vomit everywhere. I have towels and cleaner strewn all over! I cannot help but gag while cleaning it up. YUCK! We were going up the stairs and he vomited 3 times in that short trip. Eeeew. I guess I'm off to hold him and get puked on all day. :/ That should be fun!

Happy Birthday, Verna! I wish I could email you all day, but it looks like this is the only time I'll be on today. I'm off to carry a little one all around...

Well, I'm hoping I can get through the day without vomiting myself.... I have yet to get sick...
Wow...right in the middle of typing my son just came over and vomited all over. Good thing it was just my arm that got it. See you later ladies. I have a great day ahead of me!


----------



## Onelildream

Well, he just told me he wants to go to bed... So I rocked him and put him in bed. I told him I'd rock him to sleep but he said No. I've done 3 loads of laundry already this morning. I'm afraid he will throw up in his sleep so I guess I'll sleep by him. I don't know how I can get him to the doctors without him throwing up the whole way! Ugh, I hate when my kids are sick. I just feel so useless. I'm off to take a short shower and do another load of laundry. Thanks for letting me complain, I just feel like a bad mom when I can't make it stop, nor can I make him feel any better....


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw dream, sorry your boy is so ill... :( Hope he's feeling better soon and you can get him to the doctors in one piece! :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

awww Chel hun, I hope he starts feeling better soon. I know what you mean hun but there really isnt much we can do but be there for them when they need us. You're a GREAT mom sweetie, Kids remember the special moments when you lay beside them when they are sick or make sure they have water beside their beds. .. your hormones are probably just getting to you, we all go through it. Keep your chin up sweetie!

YAY Ellen great news hun about being off of work!! Party!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Chel- sorry your little boy is sick! I hope he gets better soon! If he's sick too many times then whip him to the doctors to get checked out- he might get dehydrated xxx

Verna- how's your day going so far? :hugs: 

Ellen- don't worry about things like that! It's worrying like that making you ill!! You're not going back so forget about it! If I were you I wouldn't bring up the "discipline" thing either! They might try and get you in for a meeting if you say you want to sort it! If you just ignore it then say you are too ill if they mention it then it will have to be left xxx


----------



## lisaf

Hey Ladies!!
Happy Birthday Verna!
Sorry your son is sick Chelle!

Ellen - wow @ getting signed off work!! hee hee!! thats awesome, though I wish you were doing better.

I was so lost without BnB yesterday... kept checking and felt so lonely!! Lol!


----------



## Smile4me

Awww so far so good, only one of my friends the new lady has acknowledged my birthday along with my bestie at work so they took me out for lunch, the rest of my team hasnt said a word. I just can't wait to get home to my wonderful kiddos and dh :)


----------



## caz & bob

smile hunnie hope you have a good one chel aw hope your son get better hun
 



Attached Files:







birthday004.gif
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TySonNMe

Dream, I hope your son starts to feel better soon!! I'm going to hate not being able to instantaneously make my little man feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

SOOOOO quiet on here today... I hope everyone has a lovely evening!


----------



## SBB

I don't have the energy to reply to everyone :haha: 

But verna have a lovely evening hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It takes me ages to log on and comment Verna cos of the rubbish signal here! :-( Are you having a better second half to your birthday?? Xx


----------



## kcw81

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY VERN!!!!!!*

I hope you are having a great day! I only just logged on. How was the pumpk bread? sounds so good. Your weekend sounded BUSY!! I want to know what the secret shopping produced from your DH!!

Suz - congrats on being able to move into your house this winter!:thumbup: Is that right? I thought that is what you said. 

Ellen sorry hun about your aches and pains! you poor thing! 

Jess that GTT sounds awful! I can't imagine going that long without eating!!

Chel sorry your boy is ill, thats no fun! 

Hi Marg and Lisa nd CAz! 

Lisa I think outsourced was OK but not sure how long I could stick with it - it kind of reminds me of community how it was sort of funny at first but quickly bored me. I kind of think its toooo much on the side of stereo typing even though they are doing it for laughs.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Casey- how you doing? :hi:


----------



## kcw81

I am good lou thanks! I got three belly bands in the mail today, one is just a tshirt extender that you put under your old shirt so your belly doesn't show, one is a band that extends your tshirt but is tight enough to hold up your pants if they are unbuttoned, and the strongest one is this serious adjustable band that you can make tight and it totally supports your lower back. its great but it looks pretty heavy duty and medical, not sure how well it hides under clothes. 

I have been working a bit today.

how are you?


----------



## lisaf

I'm about to order some belly bands so I can unbutton my pants, lol! I've been considering the Bella Band ones... any thoughts?


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! I have tried to catch up but have been exhausted and trying to get settled and in some kind of routine.
Happy Bithday Verna!!! Sorry I couldn't hold out for it but I had to get baby boy outta there. LOL
Well, ladies I really don't have time to start or keep up a birth journal so if you all don't mind I'm just gonna give you the details in here.
I went to my OB on Wednesday with DH and she told me I was still at 3 cm with no change which didn't surprise me at all. I had her do the sweep and left the office. I told DH I didn't really feel much and didn't know how effective the sweep would be this time. We went down to our local track and walked about 2 miles. I was having some mild contractions but nothing to get excited about. We came home and after chilling out went to bed. I woke up at 1 am having diarrhea and horrible pains across my low abdomen/pelvis. I didn't think anything of it b/c the hospital told me if I wasn't having contractions from the top of my bump to the bottom they would not be effective for dilation. So, I tried to go back to bed and kept having to get up with pains and diarrhea. I went into our guest bathroom to avoid disturbing DH. I wiped after finishing and felt a bulge. (Yes, insert panic here!!! LOL) I ran into our bathroom and got a mirror. I saw a bulging bag that was colored a pearl color and knew it was my amniotic sac. I freaked out but at the same time was thanking God it wasn't a head. Well, it was about 2:20 am and I woke DH and said, "We have a problem!" We jumped up and off we went. We made the 40 minute trip in 20 and I hit the L & D dept at 2:40 am. They immediately put me in a labor room and when the nurse did the cervical exam I was already 7-8 cm dilated. I looked at the nurse and asked about my epidural as I do not do pain. She said we would not have time because by the time the dr got back I would be finished. So, with the help of my wonderful DH who was so encouraging and kept telling me how wonderful I was doing and an awesome nurse named Daphne we made it through contractions until I was complete and ready. I began to push and after 2-3 rounds of pushing and the OB barely arriving in time to catch...Cade entered the world at 3:39 am. I would have never thought I could labor without any drugs but it felt so satisfying to know I had done it. Within an hour they had Cade in the nursery, my IV out (I am Group B positive so getting the antibiotics was a frantic race) and I was in the shower. The nurses all said they only wish all labors were like mine and kept telling me how great I had done. I must admit the recovery has been awesome! I feel really well with the exception of hugely engorged boobs...ugh! I know this is the quick version so if I think of anything else or you guys have questions please ask. Oh yeah, my OB didn't do the delivery and needless to say she was shocked the next morning as she doesn't believe sweeps work. 
Thank you all for your lovely comments on Cade. We think he is the most beautiful baby ever but we are a little biased! Love you all!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lovely story Kel!! I love it! So happy for you and congrats again!! He is a super handsome litlle man


----------



## lisaf

Kel - beautiful story! Kind of scary too with how you've had so many false starts but barely made it there in time! :dohh: lovely happy ending and I hoped to go natural so stories like yours help me think I can (though I doubt I'll be lucky enough to have a fast labor like that).


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you ladies! Believe me Lisa, I would have never thought I could do it in a million years but looking back I am so proud of myself. Of course, I could never have made it without DH by my side. When it was all over he looked at me and said, "you are more man than I will ever be." LMAO! He is such an awesome husband and daddy. He just can not get enough of Cade and can't stand when I lay him down. I look over in a few minutes and he's already picked him up...ROFL.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I loved my natural births! I did have a epidural with Dylan and I hated it, the only reason I let them talk me into it was because I was having my tubal the next day and they was going to have to have one anyway. And I love your Dh's comment that was great!! LOL


----------



## kcw81

Aww Kel I love your story! how great that you did it natural, that is amazing!! your DH is soooo awesome too! I can't believe how fast it was you lucky duck! But not lucky about all the false starts huh? Cade is so darling and I Can't believe you are now taking care of him - doing the thing we are all dreaming and waiting for!! I am so proud of you!!

Lisa, I didn't get bella band, I got some knock off type brands off amazon.com. They were a little cheaper the reviews were decent.


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Kel! Your story is amazing! Its got me in tears! Your hubby sounds so lovely xxx Im sure over the next day I'll think of a million questions to ask you about the birth tho hahaha! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! 

What a lovely story Kel! He is so beautiful and you are so lucky. I'm glad you had such a straight forward birth after all the pregnancy complications :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Kel what a fab story! Well done on doing it with no drugs :wacko: I can't believe how quick he came - we were promised we'd be told when it was happening but I can understand why not now!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I am really wanting to do the "no drugs" thing as well- and I am seriously considering booking into the birthing centre instead of the hospital so I leave myself no choice! :lol:

Ellen- can you remind me of the website where you bought the mattress from again? I've tried searching the thread but the search feature is still not working properly!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kel, that is such a lovely birth story. Reconfirms my belief that birth need not be a traumatic crisis and can be a beautiful thing. I'm hoping to do the completely natural thing. Love and :hugs: to the family. xx


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> I am really wanting to do the "no drugs" thing as well- and I am seriously considering booking into the birthing centre instead of the hospital so I leave myself no choice! :lol:
> 
> Ellen- can you remind me of the website where you bought the mattress from again? I've tried searching the thread but the search feature is still not working properly!!

Lou I got a good mattress from kiddicare for £40 half price and it seems really good. It's a sprung one....

Am out at the moment but can post link later if you want... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Heres the site Lou xxx https://cotmattress.com/

Ive just typed up a email to work with some tips on covering my job. Where trainins notes are etc etc............Thought that might help them and me, cos Im bound to forget something when I talk to my manager later on! Will that be ok???

Talking about natural birthing...........Boots have 20% off tens machines. My 2 cousins RAVED about the things!


----------



## babyloulou

I think that's a good idea Ellen. Shows you as very cooperative! :thumbup: 

I think I will get a TENs machine too at some point. X


----------



## Rudeollie

Well Ive just spoke to work and they are fine, they are really pleased Ive done the email. Said hopefully we can all get together before babys due and go for some food or something..............

ASDA baby event starting Oct 5th to the 17th in case anyone is interested!

Ive had 2 crumpets and a bowl of rice crispies for brekkie! It was soooo good! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all carnt wait for Tuesday to see my fs whooppppp xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck for your FS appointment Caz :thumbup:

Ellen- sooooo glad work are being nice to you! That's it now- you can just sit back and relax and not worry anymore! :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thansk Lou xx Yep, unless they call me in for something Im done and dusted.

Caz, FX for your appointment next week - I want a bfp off you before this one of mine pops out ok??!??!?!

JUst got my mamas and papas order and all the clothes are lovely, but Ive been hit by guilt that 3 pairs of jeans is excessive..................:blush:


----------



## babyloulou

I spent £120 on Mamas and Papas sale stuff yesterday too Ellen- so don't feel too guilty! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha That makes me feel better Lou, thanks xxx The worse thing for me was I meant to get some new tops and ended up with jeans, a nighty top thing for after birth and a shirt...........Not very practical for winter hey? hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Well I was the opposite- I need maternity clothes and meant to buy the sort of stuff you've just said - but only ended up with one pair of sale jeans- the rest is MORE baby clothes!! :blush:


----------



## Smile4me

Gooood Morning ladies!

Wow Kel you have me in tears darling. What a beautiful story and I am so proud of you hun YAY!! Your DH sounds like a Great man sweetie, you guys are great together! lil Cade is Gorgeous hun!!!!

AFM well the suspense is over and I had a WONDERFUL evening with the family. My girls had the flower petals in the doorway as I suspected they would.. hehe they had Michael Buble playing on the stereo, the house was clean and candles going... DH came home from work and grilled some food, then they gave me my presents.. YAY! dd gave me a bag full of home made goodies and cards :) LOVE IT! DH and DD's gave me a Michael Buble LIVE DVD since we couldnt go to the concert, then DH gave me a $50 GC to my favorite restaurant, A 4gig memory card for my phone loaded with pics of my dad and other special photos and loaded my favorite songs, and the best of all a Couples Cooking Class (Octoberfest)so we are doing a date night of a four course meal and learning as we go along... I LOVE IT! I am on cloud 9 right now! 
Oh and dh stopped by to get my opk's and bought the 7 day instead of the 20 sticks... I feel bad and can't bring myself to tell him he bought the wrong ones... He tried... ha!

Suz hun how's the beautiful art going?
Cas how are you sweetie?
Ellen - Whew what a relief hun YOU ARE SCOTT FREE for a while hun :)
Lou- How are you hun?
Lisa- Hello!
Casey- Hi Sweetie!!
Chel- I hope your ds is doing better sweetie
Jess- How are you?
Where's Laura?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Verna, that sounds so special and lovely. What a great family you have! :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

wow sweetie, You are halfway there already!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Verna what a lovely lovely bday night you had! SO glad you got treated and the cookery thing sounds very cool!

Im just watching "Carousel" ..........I think its about an hour til I ball my eyes out to one of my favourite musical songs!


----------



## TySonNMe

Good morning everyone!

Kel, I love your birth story!! I hope my birth is as easy as yours was!! I'm so proud of you!!

smile, your birthday sounded lovely!!

AFM, I'm off to the doctor's today! Just a routine appointment. I'm going to take a new bump pic and post later...it's been a while for sure!


----------



## Smile4me

awww can't wait to see Tyson

Ellen I havent seen Carousel but the movie that always turns on the water works for me is P.S. I love you! Oh I love that movie!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hissy: The Vertbaudet site is having technical issues and won't let me spend any money!! Grrrrr.... 

Just had a really yummy chocolate brownie with hazelnuts in it... really gooey and scrummy... Mmmmm...


----------



## Rudeollie

Looks like the net is failing us all Jess! Im trying to find cheap plain card sheets to cover and make xmas gift boxes but cant find anything for less than a tenner! Not impressed, thought crafting was meant to be cheap! Hahaha xx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Verna- what a lovely family you have! :hugs:

I'm still waiting for my Verbaudet delivery!! :growlmad:


----------



## Onelildream

Good morning!
My son is doing much better today! No vomiting. :) Doctor said it's croup, and the cough should be coming soon, but he is acting much better today. Thank you for your well wishes!

Kel- I love your story! Thanks for sharing it. 

I'm thinking of going natural this go around bc with my son I had an epidural and it was a "wet tap" meaning they drained my spinal fluid on accident. It was HORRIBLE. I had these horrible headaches right after birth so bad that when I sat up I would puke. EVERY TIME. It hurt to cry, or laugh or anything, really. And I wasn't allowed to be alone with my son bc I could pass out at any time, and I needed to be supervised. So even once I saw him, (hours later bc my hubby was at home with our dd and the nurses didn't want to babysit me...) he had reflux, and he stopped breathing, so he got rushed off to the NICU and I could only lay on my bed and hope he hadn't died. It took them over an hour to come in and tell me that he was alive. It was the worst day of my life. I thought he was dead, and I was in such horrible pain I couldn't even function. It really makes me not ever want to repeat that experience, and forgo another epidural.


----------



## Onelildream

PS. Laura hasn't been on since the 22nd. Does anyone have her on FB or something??? Did she have her baby?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Dream, so glad your boy is feeling better. Hope you haven't caught it. :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Chell! You have just confirmed my strength that I am NOT having an epidural! No way na ha! That sounds horrid you poor thing xxx

As for Laura, no I dont think anyone has her on FB. She does sometimes go a while before posting tho...........and she was moving too at the weekend so Im sure its just she's been busy! SHe will probably have had him tho hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

dream that's such an awful experience you had - I don't blame you for not wanting to have an epidural again! 
Glad your son is doing better :hugs: must be awful not being able to do anything to help.. But as someone said yesterday, later in life he will appreciate you just being there. I always want my mum when I'm sick, because she always looks after me and brings me drinks and strokes my head! 

I haven't seen Laura - she's either busy getting ready to move or she's had the baby! I hope it's the move as I know she wanted to go a week over! 

Verna your evening sounds lovely :D so glad you had a good birthday :hugs: 

Ellen you lucky :mamafy: getting signed off work! I wish I was getting paid to sit around watching films and eat brownies :haha: 

I am watching Friends and they are having Pizza (as usual) and I really want a pizza now for dinner :lol: but can't decide whether to or whether to just have something healthy! 

Tyson I'm looking forward to a new bumpy pic! I'll do a new one soon too cos mine has suddenly got huge! 

Lou I am also still waiting for half of my vertbudet order :growlmad: 

Good news - the people we want the bungalow from have put in an offer on the one they want and it's been accepted! So yay we should be moving!!!! V excited! It's the more boring of the 2 house options I posted a while ago, but it suits us better and it's less risky. Plus it's where we want to live and Brown and Grey will LOVE it!! 

KC, Jess, Kel, anyone else I missed hello :wave: 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Peach, that brownie sounded delicious!! I so envy you! I want one!!

Dream, thanks for sharing your experience...just another story to add to the 'why not to get pain meds' argument. 

I also haven't seen reeds or megs on in a while....hope everyone is okay!!

AFM, appointment went fine. They were concerned about my blood results from my GTT, but that was a few weeks ago and right after I had just gotten out of the hospital from surgery. They drew blood again and if it hasn't improved I may need iron tablets.


----------



## TySonNMe

For some reason, I can't post my bump pic on here...it's on FB though!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay Suz!!!!! Great news on the bungalow honey! Jesus' first home awwwwwwww!

Friends ALWAYS makes me hungry. If its not Pizza its Monicas cooking! ahaha

Oh and there will be a minimum of brownie eating getting done by me...........Im frightend about being off work cos the food cupboards will be calling me like a sirens song!

Ty you can join me in the joyful ride of iron tablets! It sucks but does make you feel better xxx And now you mention it Ive not seen Megs in AGES! Reeds was on over the past few days i think???? xxx


----------



## Smile4me

LOL food sirens....HA!!!!!!!

Should I start the OPK's today cd11?


----------



## babyloulou

Megs hasn't been on for yonks!! I hope she's ok!! As for Laura she's not on Facebook but I have her mobile number but I'm pretty sure she's just busy moving! I'll give her a day or two and then text her if she's not been on xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Theres some cookies in the cupboard calling me already Verna Hehehehe I really shouldnt tho cos DH and I polished off a whole box of swiss chocolates my mum gave us for our anniversary! 

Cool Lou, Im sure they will be ok! I bet they both appear now we're asking after them!

Just had a big spag bol for tea and it was lovely. xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, yeah, start the opks today. xx


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone... Chelle - yikes at your story, how awful! I'm reluctant to get an epidural just because it slows labor down, lol! You've just given me another reason.
The only 'pro-epidural' reason I can come up with (besides pain relief obviously) is that if you need an emergency C-section, they can do it and you can be awake etc. 
If you go natural and need a c-section I think they have to knock you out?

I really wanted to go to the birthing center in town, but I'm getting more nervous about that. Just a 'what if' scenario since they can't handle much besides a normal birth... they can get you to the hospital in 5 minutes, but I'm just so scared of those 5 minutes at the moment. Our friends had their baby in the hospital and I don't know what the issue is, but he's in the NICU for a week (she delivered 48 hours after the water broke so I'm not sure if thats part of the reason they had problems?).

I ordered a book on the Bradley method and hope that will work for me. I just wish there was an unbiased resource that gives you the pros and cons of both without using scare tactics on either side.

I ordered a pregnancy pillow online! :) And some bella bands and a bunch of books... its about all I'm allowed to buy right now, lol... DH is SO strict! ;)


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, I'm taking Bradley classes. They give you a LOT of good info, but some of it is quite biased. Something good that they do now that I don't think they did several years ago is discuss C-sections and how to prepare for them. There are good reasons to have a c-section. They just emphasize that once you start some form of medical intervention it usually snowballs and other medical interventions will be necessary. But, you have to take it all with a grain of salt...there are always pros and cons to every situation. Sorry for the long post...just my two cents on the Bradley method!! :flower:


----------



## lisaf

I appreciate the input Margaret (Megg? still learning everyone's 'real' names, lol).
I fully expect the book to be quite biased and all the reviews basically say to skip the hospital stuff in the book because its so out-dated and biased.
I'm not sure if or where there are classes near me. Or when to take them,lol... our friends were told to wait until 27 weeks to even sign up for any of the classes at the hospital... which they did, then found out all the classes they wanted were full... so she had NO labor prep classes.

All I know about the Bradley method is that one of my college roomies did it 2x (the fact that she chose to do it again for her 2nd child convinced me, lol!). 

I just want to make sure I'm not too scared of a c-section because there are times when they are needed etc... I want to know what to expect and what I have a say over and what I need to let the doctors decide once you give up control.

(and I am the QUEEN of wordy posts! ;) )


----------



## kcw81

Hello everyone! I am late to the chat party as always. Well on the subject of drugs and labor, I plan on getting an epidural, I have no problems with it. I hope I don't have a horror story like Chell but that is really rare. IF for some reason though I pull A Kell where she just popped her baby out before anyone could do anything, well that would be Great! 

Suz, congrats on the house moving along!! 

Verna, your bday sounded great, I love pressies. And the cooking class, while not my cup of tea, sounds like it would be a blast for you and DH to spend time together doing it and since its oktoberfest they will prob give you guys beers! I wonder if you will OV on CD 18 again or if it will surprise you and come earlier.

Suz, go for the pizza, it ain't that bad for you! have a salad with it! 

JEss I wish I had some of that brownie you mentioned. I haven't had a brownie in like 10 years!! did you make it?

Lou are you still wearing your old clothes or what? did you buy any maternity clothes?

Lisa sounds good on the pregnancy pillow and bella bands! Gotta start somewhere right? I feel productive that I Went and got a diaper bag and belly bands so far. Alot of help that will be for the baby when he gets here tho! 

Marg, I saw your bump on FB and it looks fab! all belly!

Hi Ellen!!


----------



## lisaf

KC - the belly bands are supposed to be helpful after birth :haha: so yeah!
I don't blame anyone for getting an epidural... I'm just wishing as hard as I can for a super fast delivery, lol!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:( My shoulder is really achy tonight... and my pelvic area feels like I've been doing a full on work out... which I haven't... really stiff muscle-wise. Wish I could have a hot bath or some brufen!! 

OH is in Barcelona tonight so home alone. Puss not even keeping me company tonight.. sniff!

The Vertbaudet site STILL isn't working... :hissy:

Wow, I'm a moaning myrtle tonight! 

KC, the brownie was a treat from my colleague for helping her out yesterday with one of our more difficult "creative" employees.

The only thing I have against epidurals is the thought of something being injected into my spine!! I'm more scared of that than the potential pain of child birth! :rofl: Hopefully with the Gentle Birth Method I'll be deep in relaxation and self hypnosis though! I get reflexology and massage through labour!! :D


----------



## kcw81

I know wouldn't it be nice to have it like KEl, although it was a bit stressful but BOOM baby is here in a blink of an eye. I am going to wear my belly band now when I exercise and just around the house now if my lower back is bothering me which is tends to do lately.
new teen mom tonight. did you like the mad men on sunday? I thought it was great. very dark and stressful and the ending when don eyes his secretary. what a dog!


----------



## Onelildream

I have nothing against epidurals! I just don't want a repeat. I'm not sure I'm supermom like Kel, though and could handle natural birth... I've had 2 pitocin babies, though bc my body doesn't speed up delivery, so I was advised to have an epidural bc pitocin makes for more painful contractions.
My sister did a block?? She said it just took the edge off. I am going to look in to that. I think you can still walk around and stuff shortly after, which would be the best thing EVER! I want to go home asap after delivery. I hope they'll let me! 1 night in that hell-hole is enough!


----------



## kcw81

Jess its okay to be moaning myrtle! can you take a warm bath?


----------



## lisaf

KC - I think Don's world is going to implode on him... making Pete throw away American Aviation? They can't survive that... I was listening to an interview with the actor who plays him and he said that the creator has always said that actions have consequences, just maybe not on the same day. I'm excited to see where the tension is building!
Shocked at Joan... I sort of thought maybe she didn't go through with it... did you think that too?
I'll be getting one of those more medical-looking bands for later... right now I just want to unbutton my pants, lol!
Excited for Teen Mom
Hoping its a lot cooler tonight at my house... our local news website had a user-posted photo of their shaving cream can that exploded in their bathroom from the heat. People reporting that the plastic bag around their coffee filters melted to their cabinet doors etc... I almost scalded myself on the cold water... took 5-10 minutes of leaving it running until I could touch it. SO grateful we had our dog over at a friend's house. It was apparently 100 degrees at midnight last night though it had dipped to 88 by 10pm..


----------



## Peach Blossom

I could but would be tempted to keep topping up the hot water!! I'd ended up cooking baby peach! :)


----------



## lisaf

Chelle - my mom did all 3 of us kids natural, and they even used picotin with my sister... my mom said it wasn't more painful than the others, just in a much shorter time.
The one friend I know who recently had an epidural had to have picotin simply because her labor slowed down after the epidural.
I wish they had gas and air in the US!!! So unfair that they don't!
I hope to go natural so I can get up and walk again right after and walk around before and can labor in whatever position I want etc...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Has anyone got any discount codes for Mamas and Papas? I know there is a sale... but of course I want the one thing NOT in the sale!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Peach, that's the story of my life! I always want the 1 thing NOT on sale!


----------



## kcw81

Lisa yeah definitely, I mean they lost lucky strike, their bread and butter and now american aviation, they have NO CLIENTS! what are they going to do? but really, any of them could go get a job elsewhere. Don is a mess. He finally let his secret out to Faye and she accepted it instead of running and he is going to throw her away for his secretary. He should just go work for Peacecorps for a year or something, something to take him totally away from his world and give him perspective. like that would ever happen though. Yeah, I think joan kept it. IT makes for a much more interesting story if she does. Roger is falling apart too, its so sad!


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls- again taken me about an hour to catch up and reply as I keep having to
reload the damn page!! Damn Internet :growlmad:

Casey- no I'm not in my old clothes- I have maternity trousers for work and a pair of maternity jeans already. I am still wearing some of my normal tops and shirts but they are starting to be too tight now as I am having a blatant growth spurt! BIG bump
appearing! :lol. Actually I'll see if my phone can cope with posting my bump piccy from the weekend 

Jess- I have never managed to find a code for M&Ps (think they're quite stingy! :rofl:) - if you asked my OHs advice tonight he'd tell you never to order anything from them EVER!! :lol: He is half way through putting up the furniture in the nursery and has been cursing Mamas and Papas all night! He says it's the hardest furniture he has ever come across and he can't even get the doors to fit on the wardrobe! :lol: The best thing is furniture is his business- he sells teak garden furniture as his own business so if he finds it difficult it must be! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha Lou! :rofl: my OH struggled too saying that the instructions were incomprehensible!! So your OH is not alone!! :)


----------



## kcw81

God lou that is so annoying about your connection! I know what you mean about the bump really starting to pop. I have four pairs of pants that still fit me and I rotate them but it is getting old to just wear them and sweats all the time. I need a cute pair of jeans to put in the mix but all mine are too tight!


----------



## Onelildream

All this talk about not having many maternity clothes at 20+ weeks, and here I am hoping no one will mind me busting out my maternity clothes after I hit 12 weeks and tell everyone we are pregnant. lol.


----------



## lisaf

well my pants were already a little tight anyways :blush: :haha: So I know I'm going to need them sooner! :)


----------



## Onelildream

I got a SUPER CUTE dress from Mimi Maternity at the thrift store... Honestly I could just wear that every day for 9mo and be happy!
 



Attached Files:







mat dress.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lisaf

very pretty!
I got this nice dress online a while back that I thought would be so comfy for maternity.
However, now I'm worried my boobs won't fit in it, lol
I can't wear it to work until I announce my pregnancy as it would be WAY too out of character and not worth the attention (not because its sexy... just that 'oh that looks nice on you, you should wear dresses more often' etc etc)

I just saw reeds over on another board, sounds like she's been very busy lately with a new job or something?


----------



## kcw81

Hey Chell love that white dress! what a find at a thrift store!!


----------



## TySonNMe

lisaf said:


> I appreciate the input Margaret (Megg? still learning everyone's 'real' names, lol).
> I fully expect the book to be quite biased and all the reviews basically say to skip the hospital stuff in the book because its so out-dated and biased.
> I'm not sure if or where there are classes near me. Or when to take them,lol... our friends were told to wait until 27 weeks to even sign up for any of the classes at the hospital... which they did, then found out all the classes they wanted were full... so she had NO labor prep classes.
> 
> All I know about the Bradley method is that one of my college roomies did it 2x (the fact that she chose to do it again for her 2nd child convinced me, lol!).
> 
> I just want to make sure I'm not too scared of a c-section because there are times when they are needed etc... I want to know what to expect and what I have a say over and what I need to let the doctors decide once you give up control.
> 
> (and I am the QUEEN of wordy posts! ;) )

LoL...yes, it's Margaret. That's the bad thing about Bradley...it is a little outdated. I'll be finished with my class two weeks before my due date, but there's a girl due in December and a girl due in January in my class. I'm also not against epidurals...to each their own, but I am so scared IF something were to go wrong.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning :hi: ladies!! 

Chell, love that dress!! Stunning! x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls- how is everyone this morning?? :hi:

Suz- could you post the mattress you bought for me? I am finding it soooo confusing choosing a mattress!! :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Gosh, I didn't even shop around for a mattress... I just went with the one that M&P suggested when we bought the cot!


----------



## babyloulou

Did you get a foam or spring one Peach? Does it feel alright? I have no idea what to get...


----------



## megs79

Hello all, just popping in to say Hi and hope everyone's well. We're in the middle of house renovation hell - don't know HOW we're going to get it all done. Hopefully the baby won't notice!!! Less than 7 weeks left for me, and all your tickers are progressing alarmingly fast too! So exciting. Sometimes I can't believe there's a person inside me and that a little pill made it possible!

Amazing how many boys there are - maybe i'll have a girl after all, just to even out the numbers a bit! Still got a boy feeling though... do you have a 'feeling' Ellen?

Think I should start buying some bits now in case it comes a bit early... your shopping trips are inspiring me! Think i've left it a bit late, although I have bought a few babygrows!

:flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## megs79

p.s. HUGE congrats Nursekel!!!! Did I miss any pics? x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

This is the one I got Lou... and I have to be honest, it was because it was the more expensive one that was suggested... https://www.mamasandpapas.com/produ...rior-mattress-size-400-cotbed/3972000/type-i/

Megs, can't believe how close you are! Definitely get shopping girl!! :) I'm STILL trying to buy my things from Vertbaudet and there is still an error :( :hissy:


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Peach xx


----------



## babyloulou

Megs- it's so nice to see you :hugs: Wow you are getting so close now- you'd better get shopping!!! There are pics of Cade on Kel's Facebook- but not on here xx


----------



## babyloulou

Peach- does your mattress fit nice and snugly in the cot? I ask because the M&Ps ones are 139 x 69 but from everywhere else the mattresses are 140 x 70 for cotbeds- I want to make sure it won't be too big!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

It fits perfectly in to the cot hon... a cm each side wouldn't make too much of a difference though I don't think. x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks honey xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:ladies how are you all congrats kel hun dream love the dress xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Morning girls- how is everyone this morning?? :hi:
> 
> Suz- could you post the mattress you bought for me? I am finding it soooo confusing choosing a mattress!! :shrug:

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...displayA_55_10751_-1_14729_102380_10001_14053

This is it I think! I went with it cos it has good reviews. I read lots of things saying spring mattresses last a lot longer than foam so went with a spring one... 

Fits great in the cot too :D 

Megs :wave: have you seriously only bought babygrows?! :haha: get shopping!! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

HI Caz!!
Good Morning Ladies!


----------



## babyloulou

I've ordered one now thanks girls- I've ordered a fancy one from the website that Ellen posted, another £100 bites the dust! :rofl: 

Morning (or afternoon here!) Verna xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I spent £80 on ours Lou! :)

OH is stuck in Barcelona... :( He was due to fly back this morning, but there is a strike on and all the flights have been cancelled! 

Here is a pic of Puss cuddling the bump last night! :)
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/0be5e6db.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

I saw your puss cuddling bump piccy on facebook last night jess! Sooooooo cute! I love the way his paw is around bump! :lol: Sorry about OH though! :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's very cute... and weirdly she starts moving around when he's sat on me and purring! Think they're going to have a special bond! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Jess that is so cute xxx What a lovely boy too xxx Sorry to hear about DH tho, I was hearing stories of strikes on the news this morning!

Lou, glad youve got your mattress sorted out. I was the same with our crib mattress! It was so confusing.......Luckily our cot was ikea so we got the mattress there too!

Im watching beknobs and broomsticks! Love it! And its cheering me up big time cos the past two days I have been in a total pit of despair............EVERYTHING has been upsetting me. Was up from 3am til 6am in bed quietly sobbing so DH wouldnt hear me. Got away with it too until he text asking how I was and I let rip. Had a good talk about stuff now and feel much better xxx

Suz any house news yet?? xx Oh and Lou - Whats the site you use for creams etc etc??


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Ellen. Sorry you've been down. Glad that Bedknobs and Broomsticks is cheering you up though! I love that film! _"Bobbing along... bobbing along on the beautiful briny sea..."_ :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehe and thats exactly why I love it Jess hahahah xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Just bought these... couldn't resist with 25% off!! :blush:
https://www.boden.co.uk/en-GB/Baby-Rompers/70023/Baby-Romper-Set.html
https://www.boden.co.uk/en-GB/Baby-Rompers/70023/Baby-Romper-Set.html


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Jess! How cute are they?!?!??! GOd help me when this little one comes out and we know what it is!! I will be breastfeeding while shopping online hahahah xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Let's hope it's a girl then!! We know how bored boys get of shopping! hehe :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

HAhaha That is EXACTLY what I said to DH earlier................As soon as I start shopping online bubs kicks up a storm like it loves it so I said its a girl.........DH said it a boy thats kicking to complain hahaha

Right well Ive just bought some gold favour boxes and some red babys breathe flower decorations to make some christmassy gift boxes. Yep, Ive jumped on the making and doing bandwagon................But not any good at baby stuff so this will have to do! hehehe x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy making things! :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Peach, love the kitty pic!!

Hi megs! Glad you're doing well!

Hello everyone else!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Tyson! Wow under 50 days for you now! Eeeeeeee!!!! xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

I know....scary!! Eek!


----------



## kcw81

Good morning ladies! I am up a bit earlier than normal today because we have workers here working on the house. Still working on it from when we had a flood in august!

JEss thats the cutest of your cat on your bump! I like your nail polish too!

Ellen you are a true shopper and I do hope its a girl for that reason!

Hi Megs its been a long time! You are so close now!

Marg you are soo close now! crazy!

Mornin Verna and Suz and CAz!

DH and I are going to hawaii next week on thursday for 8 days. I ordered a bathing suit off victorias secret in a DD size top and I am crossing my fingers it fits cuz otherwise it will be just tank tops on the beach for me! my boobs are quite large these days. they have grown a size but already were D's so its a lot to carry.


----------



## kcw81

morning lou! forgot you were online too!


----------



## Peach Blossom

oooo... KC, Hawaii... Very envious of you! xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh wow casey! Hawaii! You lucky thing you! And DDs! Wow! Hahahaha 

Sorry your house is still under repairs! Is it almost healed yet??? xxx


----------



## kcw81

No not yet. They are doing the most invasive part right now starting today where they are retiling the entire kitchen and main floor. Where I am going to eat my brekkie? Thats my main concern of course, food!

Yeah hawaii, I am excited and a bit anxious. I am so used to my silly routine over here at home hawaii seems so far away! IT will be nice for me and DH to have some one on one though you know?


----------



## lisaf

Morning everyone!
LOVE the kitty picture!


----------



## Onelildream

Morning, All! 
I'm super tired this morning. I seem to have forgot taking my iron 2 nights in a row...And last night I drank too much b4 bed and had to get up 3 times to pee, then the little boy in a big-boy-bed kept falling out of bed all night....I was tossing and turning! I think I got up more than 7 times last night. What the crap??? It's too early to have restless nights already!


----------



## Onelildream

Jess, what a cute picture! It's so full of personality and protection


----------



## lisaf

Hey Chelle,
What about those side rails for the big boy beds, lol... I used to have them on my bed... 
I would fall out all the time as a kid and actually never woke up, just kept sleeping on the floor and got cranky if my mom tried to get me back up into bed :rofl:
Then they got the rails and I didn't fall out anymore.


----------



## lisaf

Onelildream said:


> Jess, what a cute picture! It's so full of personality and protection

hehehe, I actually thought the cat was being loving/territorial.... like this is MINE, lol :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah, the funny thing is that the bed DOES have siderails! Well, one that spans half of the bed...He just wiggles so much that he fell out of the other side! Once it happened for the 3rd time, I put my glider next to the naked side and it did the trick...but then he only has this tiny space to get out. Silly bed. My daughter's toddler bed had a rail on each side....and this one was even more expensive! lol


----------



## lisaf

Lol, well they sell the extra rails you just tuck into the mattress... if the glider doesn't work well you can do that! :) Then give him a step-stool to climb into bed.. for some reason I thought getting into bed with a step-stool was SUPER cool as kid.


----------



## Smile4me

ok ladies as much as I TRIED not to lose my cool, I did it again.. I got upset with dh for not taking his vitamins first thing in the morning :( Then he asks... are you on clomid this is the only time you get so emotional.....SERIOUSLY he asked me if I was on Clomid... I wanted to say what planet are you on? I just cried more like I am doing everything right and you are not taking this seriously then I told him I was done and he got really upset and said that If I wanted to throw in the towel that's up to me but he does take it seriously and he does take his vitamins after he eats his breakfast... I guess since we didnt dtd in the past three days I feel like time is a wasten and I feel like trying to be natural about it is not working so he agreed we would get through the day and have some romance tonight... I guess its ok since we are only on cd12 so if we dtd tonight and then on the 14th or until I get a positive OPK I should be ok... 
ahhhh thanks for letting me vent :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Peach your kitty and bump pic is priceless!

Hello beautiful ladies!! Just dropping by...


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-Sorry, Hun... :(

Reeds. Hi how have you been? wow! 12 weeks already!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Onelildream said:


> Verna-Sorry, Hun... :(
> 
> Reeds. Hi how have you been? wow! 12 weeks already!!!

I am doing well. TIme has went by so fast! I am back to work at least for now...I did put in my notice and just waiting to be replaced so I can start stayin home. LOL. How are you feeling? Had your first appt yet?


----------



## Onelildream

No...My first dr appt is next wednesday. I cannot wait! I don't feel pregnant (other than feeling extremely anemic) so it will be a relief to see a baby...if there really is one in there! lol. I just don't believe it.

When r u done with work? That will be nice.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls! 

Verna- I'm sorry your feeling moody and rubbish! I was absolutely horrible on Vlomid and it got worse every single cycle! It is evil stuff- but just keep thinking how worth it that it will be! :thumbup: Tell your OH his part of the TTC nastiness is putting up with the Clomid side-effects! :winkwink:

Reeds- glad to see you are doing well. When's your next scan? 

As for me- I am really struggling at work and I've only been back for three days! I've been asleep since i got in- I've just got up for something to eat! Then back to bed! :-(


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Ellen hun I appreciate the Positive reinforcement!

Sorry you are feeling so sluggish :(
Get some rest sweetie, just two more days to go til the weekend then you can VEG!
I'm starting to feel some mild cramping so ovulation is probably going to happen SOON! YAY!!! I HOPE SO


----------



## TySonNMe

:hi: reeds!

smile, sorry that Clomid is making you so emotional! Hopefully, this is your month and all this emotional stuff will just be an afterthought, but so worth it in the end (as you already know) ;)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all peach that is so cute that loving it xxxxx


----------



## kcw81

vern - sorry hun, it is mostly the clomid that makes you so mad but truly there is stress and pressure with ttc outside of clomid especially when you feel like times a wasting! I ttoally understand, I used to sit there and like, count the number of beers my DH drank and get more and more pissed when he went over my threshold of what I considered safe for his sperm! I was crazy! I tried to hold it in but I am sure he could tell I was acting like I hated him! haha. I Was just trying to make sure we had success, thats all we are trying to do right? and how hard is it to not take vitamins in the AM?? its one little tiny thing and you have to do so much more than that! I am on your side! anyway you ov'ed on cd 18 l;ast time so you will prob be fine if you haven't dtd yet this time.


----------



## babyloulou

I take it that reply was to me Verna and not Ellen like you put!! :rofl: I know the weekend is what i am living for!! I am so tired I am
going back up soon- after Crimewatch has finished!


----------



## Smile4me

oh ooops sorry sweetie, yes Lou it was for you darling!
Thanks Casey that is EXACTLY how I feel.. I count his beer intake, his vitamins, look at the wheat germ bottle daily, I'm stalking him HEHE... but your so right I am doing everything possible and I think quite honestly if he knew we were on Clomid he would have made sure, he thought we were taking a month off? HOW I have no idea because I was Clear when we talked but I have to give him a break because work has been stressful and he can't handle more than one conversation at a time... LOL!
I usually ovulate on cd14 I think last month was a fluke and I probably didnt ovulate with as much bding as we did last month there is no way that egg would have gotten by.... :)
Thanks for letting me know I am normal and not alone in this craziness!!!! hehe


----------



## kcw81

what the hell how could he think you were taking a month off? crazy. well I guess its good in a way that they aren't totally obsessed with the ttc schedule and routine because that means they have less pressure and can relax and perform better in the bedroom. haha. so thats the bright side of him being a tard!


----------



## Smile4me

LOL a tard yes that's what I thought but with a Big Bass in front of it... hehe I love that man but sometimes I wanna just put a big red "Think" button in front of him lol! WE did talk about taking off next month not this month but we miscommunicated then sorted it out,,, so i thought... oh well we will get it right one way or another.


----------



## babyloulou

Tell him he's lucky that's all you're doing!! :lol: I was a full-on anger filled bag of tears!! He's lucky he doesn't have to live with me!! :lol:

PS: remind him he'd better get used to it as you'll be even more emotional when heavily pregnant! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

My DH ALWAYS forgets things and gets them mixed up like that.. drives me insane at times.
We've gotten a little better at the communication.
With TTC I banned him from taking his allergy medicine on dtd days :haha: He'd be suffering from bad allergies and ask me if we had to do it tonight, because if not, he really needed to take his pill. Can't wait to tell our LO about all the romance involved in their creation :rofl:
And yes, I'd glare at him when he walked past me carrying a bottle of wine or liquor... he gave up some of his other vices though so I never outright said anything about his alcohol consumption.


----------



## lisaf

ooh yes... pregnancy moods. I'm getting a little annoyed at DH for making a big deal out of my moodiness. He was on the phone with my mom (she calls every weekend and talks to me for hours and I just wasn't in the mood so he intercepted her call this weekend and told her I was napping and ended up stuck on the phone with her for an hour... total sweetie!!)... anyway she mentioned something about the moodiness and I got irritated at his 'oh yes, we're already there' response.
Its like I can laugh at my moods... WE can laugh together ... but if he's laughing at my moods I get pissed.


----------



## Onelildream

lol. I'm totally fine with anyone dissing my moods with me, but without me, you better get ready to get a verbal lashing.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Onelildream said:


> No...My first dr appt is next wednesday. I cannot wait! I don't feel pregnant (other than feeling extremely anemic) so it will be a relief to see a baby...if there really is one in there! lol. I just don't believe it.
> 
> When r u done with work? That will be nice.

I am suppose to be done on October 30, however I am the store manager and my dm doesn't seem to really believe I am leaving and hasn't even interviewed but 1 person. And the training takes a month to complete. 

Hey Lou I go see a new dr on tuesday, I am moving to one closer to home since my scare. So I am sure I will get another scan soon. Or at least I hope. LOL


----------



## Onelildream

reeds-lol. employers are so funny sometimes. They sure don't have a lot of time!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My boss is really great to be honest but she really seems to have herself convinced that I don't want to quit my job...that it is just pregnancy hormones!! LOL It is not pregnancy hormones! I am done. Its a great job and I going to missing some great things..like Florida free every year and a trip to Jamica. But I would miss that anyway cause its in March and I am due in April so..but I have a great store and I think my boss is afraid of change! LOL


----------



## lisaf

Oh I hated it when they wouldn't look for a replacement when they KNOW how long it takes, lol!
What kind of store do you work at?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Lisa...I run a Murphy USA. Which a gas station, not a glory job but I do like it and I love working with people and make really good money which is why my boss doesn't think I will leave. But money isnt everything!


----------



## lisaf

I actually do love retail and customer service jobs, :haha: They just never seem to pay well or allow good schedules and often have such BS people involved that its too stressful. I like to be challenged but I really like customer service and strangely like repetitive tasks or doing something well no matter how small (like straightening stock on shelves, lol...)
Heck, when I had a 2nd job at the movie theater, I loved coordinating things perfectly to get through a rush perfectly or even just running the popper and keeping bags filled and ready etc...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

lisaf said:


> I actually do love retail and customer service jobs, :haha: They just never seem to pay well or allow good schedules and often have such BS people involved that its too stressful. I like to be challenged but I really like customer service and strangely like repetitive tasks or doing something well no matter how small (like straightening stock on shelves, lol...)
> Heck, when I had a 2nd job at the movie theater, I loved coordinating things perfectly to get through a rush perfectly or even just running the popper and keeping bags filled and ready etc...

Well luckily I am the boss so I make the schedule and I do make really good money..just to the point I want to be a stay home mom


----------



## lisaf

lol, yes being the boss is a plus, but its also tough since the boss usually has to work at least 1 weekend day and you have to deal with any snotty employees or whiny ones like me who can't stop complaining about stuff...and the regional/DM has to be awesome too or else you're stuck trying to keep them happy with unreasonable demands etc.


----------



## NurseKel

Quick pop in girls. Hope you are all well. I've been staying caught up in reading but just haven't taken the time to post. After 6 yrs I've forgotten how much work these newborns are. Lol. But just the same I forgot how absolutely wonderful they are! I'm soooooo in love!
Reeds, so happy things are going so good for you and the time is flying by.
Hello to all the other wonderful ladies. 
Verna, hang it there honey. All the times of us wanting to kill our DHs is so worth it (along with the Clomid )


----------



## lisaf

oh Kel, I wanted to ask... when it came time to push was it a relief or was it more painful?
I hear it kind of goes one way or the other for girls. I'm doing an informal survey to see if its related to how fast the labor/delivery goes ;)
And how long did you push for?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello Kel!! Is little Cade sleeping well for you? How is your daughter getting on with him? I bet she is inlove too!:)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

lisaf said:


> lol, yes being the boss is a plus, but its also tough since the boss usually has to work at least 1 weekend day and you have to deal with any snotty employees or whiny ones like me who can't stop complaining about stuff...and the regional/DM has to be awesome too or else you're stuck trying to keep them happy with unreasonable demands etc.

Actually Lisa I am really lucky and I literally make my own schedule...no weekends unless I want to work it. And luckily I don't have whiney employees I tend to weed them out quickly and I don't tolerate it well. I do not ask my employees to do anything that I do not do myself and that includes cleaning the bathroom. I am the type of boss that I am a hands on and the shift duties apply to me as well. All my employees now have been with me for over a year and we have a great work enviroment and I don't do drama and talking behind backs if I see a conflict between my employees I set up a meeting so we can get it resolved and everyone is happy. Its a win win for everyone and I have had great support from them all since becoming pregnant and they rally around me and make sure the stuff I can't do right now is done. :thumbup:


----------



## NurseKel

Lisa, I think for me pushing was a mixed feeling. It hurt but I also kept telling myself the sooner I pushed him out, the faster it would stop hurting. It seemed like I pushed forever but DH said I really only pushed 3-4 times. I was very fortunate with Cade being small as well because I was able to avoid tears and stitches.
Reeds, Cade is such a great baby! He sleeps wonderfully and wakes about every 3-4 hrs to eat. He quickly nods back off to sleep so I am only up for short time periods. We have had a little problem with constipation which his pediatrician attributes to the circumcision. He rarely cries and even when awake just loves to sit and look around at everything. My DD is in love completely. She wouldn't even go to school the day he was born. She insisted she had to go see her brother! She is so loving and super protective of him already. It is so cute to watch.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NurseKel said:


> Lisa, I think for me pushing was a mixed feeling. It hurt but I also kept telling myself the sooner I pushed him out, the faster it would stop hurting. It seemed like I pushed forever but DH said I really only pushed 3-4 times. I was very fortunate with Cade being small as well because I was able to avoid tears and stitches.
> Reeds, Cade is such a great baby! He sleeps wonderfully and wakes about every 3-4 hrs to eat. He quickly nods back off to sleep so I am only up for short time periods. We have had a little problem with constipation which his pediatrician attributes to the circumcision. He rarely cries and even when awake just loves to sit and look around at everything. My DD is in love completely. She wouldn't even go to school the day he was born. She insisted she had to go see her brother! She is so loving and super protective of him already. It is so cute to watch.

Kel that is so awesome!! I am so excited to see how my girls are going to be. I hope I get lucky and my baby sleeps that well. Cade is so beautifully handsome. Congrats again!:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Kel that is so endearing about your DD! I am glad that cade sleeps 3-4 hrs a time, I heard some people get only 2 hrs or less at a time!


----------



## lisaf

Kel that sounds so good!
I just visited my friends today with the 4 week old baby. She slept 7 hours straight last night... of course this was the first night they were ALLOWED to let her sleep... they were being told to wake her up to feed her since she had eating/weight gain issues from the start but is finally doing well.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna I have a theory about your OH's question... Perhaps he doesn't realise that it affects you for the whole cycle. You only take the pills of 5 days, so perhaps he thinks those are the days you go "crazy" and was asking literally if you had taken your Clomid...? Just a theory!! I used to go mad at my OH cos he just wouldn't buy in to the whole taking supplements etc. As soon as we knew it was me with a problem it was like he didn't have to do anything extra... drove me mad, but in the end _I_ just decided to make sure I was doing everything I could and hope that was enough! :hugs: hon xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: Kel, glad to hear that Cade is being so good! You must be so in love with him. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: I haven't been on really, stalking a little bit but I've been so busy and sooo tired I haven't posted :dohh: 

I will catch up at 'the weekend.. Hope everyone is ok :D 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Looky Looky ladies
 



Attached Files:







opk2.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Smile4me

Kel hun you are so blessed, I'm so happy for you!!!

Thanks Peach hun you are probably right sweetie!
We are right on schedule apparently...  dh took his vites and maca and will be taking it the next three days .... YAY!! I hope this is the end of the clomid saga for me.... lets move on to the next chapter!

So quiet today!!


----------



## kcw81

morning girls! verna what the heck! are you gonna ov already? I know you said you would ov earlier but I really thought since you did it later last time that was going to be your new thing! this is good news, back to clockwork then - did you dtd last night? 

IT sure it quiet on here this AM. maybe its because ellen is missing. I got a sour belly this AM from dinner last night, I ate late again. I Can't seem to break my old habits of eating late large meals and I pay for it!


----------



## caz & bob

wow verna o already whooooo get :sex: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

well it looks positive to me but my cervix feels medium so I am thinking tomorrow hopefully! Yes we dtd last night YAY!! and will continue for the next three nights :) 

OOOO I always eat late, not good for so many reasons but my dh gets home late and I always feel the need to sit and munch with him when he gets home. So you have heart burn sweetie?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay Verna! Get :sex:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well I've had a day of appointments. First thing I had an Endo/Ob clinic appt. Turns out they sent me the appointment by mistake, as I don't need to go and see them until November... Grrr... Anyway they had a look at my test results and told me that my GTT was fine and my Thyroid levels are ok too. Wouldn't have minded, but I had to wait an hour before I was seen!!!


Then this afternoon I had a Gentle Birth session of reflexology and creative healing massage... feeling all lovely and relaxed... :)


----------



## lisaf

Having a bad morning of nausea here :( Keep eating a saltine every 20 minutes but its not helping much... and I'm starting to associate saltines with nausea so even looking at them makes me feel sicker :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, lisa... Poor you. Try chewing on some ginger maybe or sipping lemonade... xx


----------



## babyloulou

Peach- that's exactly what happened to me with my stupid scary letter from the doctors last week that turned out to be a "mistake"!! So annoying! :growlmad: Glad your results were all good though :hugs:

Verna- looks positive to me! keep the schedule up! :thumbup:

The cot mattress I ordered yesterday has come already!! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

Wow Lou that was quick!! Are you all moved in now?
Post nursery pics ... everyone! :)

Lisa, I hope you feel better.

Peach hun that stinks but at least you know everything is OK!!


----------



## babyloulou

I can't get my signal strong enough to upload my photos otherwise I'd post a current nursery pic! I'll give it another try now x


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, Ladies! We're hangin out with Daddy today..but he's in class for a short while so we are playing with dominoes... lol.. not really a game, but matching colors. We met with the contractor today. Once he gets the final items tweeked, we are meeting with the inspector, then the appraisor, then we should close in about a week!!!! Woooohoooo. Then we will have a massive dump of a house we can get to renovating!


----------



## Smile4me

That's exciting!!!!take lots of before and after pics!


----------



## Onelildream

lol. I don't think I'll let anyone else see until we have the "after"s, so the "before"s aren't soooo scary. Hahaha. Some people can't imagine the potential of some places, and I'm afraid I'd be scaring the pants off of some people if they saw the dump we are buying! lol.


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. well take the befores... just don't share them until you have the afters! :)


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-Hey, you moved to an olive, which means I'm now a raspberry. haha. I love that we are a week apart. I don't even need a ticker. lol


----------



## Onelildream

Yum, olives...my mouth is watering


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I hate olives, but I love that you don't need your own ticker too.. hehe!

I posted this over in the first trimester boards... but I've started getting this buzzy feeling in my uterus... just the past 1-3 days or so. Its WAY to early to feel the baby, especially since its my first and I'm overweight.. .so what is it? I can't help but think its the baby, lol, then feel stupid for thinking that.


----------



## Smile4me

ok


----------



## kcw81

congrats on the house progress chell! who are you playing dominoes with?

Lisa, sorry you don't feel good hun, are you doing any better now? I heard that exercise helps, even if its the last thing you want to do. have you puked? Did you watch teen mom? I think amber and garys whole thing is a bit toooo dramatic, I believe they are acting for the cam. its funny how they keep showing little special service announcements at the commercial break about domestic violence since amber keeps beating gary all day long. Maci's schedule with Ryan is going to be tough, thats a lot of driving and back and forth for bentley.

Verna, yes to answer your question I guess it is heartburn from eating too much and too late at night and too spicy and salty of foods. I get indigestion and I really really need to snap out of it and do that thing they suggest of eating like 6-7 little meals a day instead of big ones. I just hate little meals though! I have big eyes and big appetites. I guess I better change though otherwise I will be miserable. I am thinking when I Go to hawaii next week I can sort of detox and try to change my habits there. 
so you eat dinner with your dh when he gets home? what time? I eat dinner at like 10pm after DH goes to bed. We eat way different foods cuz I am a veg and I like to watch my girltime tv while I eat when he is finally off and done watching sports or shows like modern marvels.


----------



## lisaf

Kc - I'm doing a bit better, I might have been dehydrated... so thats why food wasn't helping much? Hmm...
YAY, glad you're caught up on Teen Mom so we can talk, I've been holding back!
I actually don't think Gary and Amber are acting up for the camera... she just seems to genuinely lose control... like you see when she's trying to be good for the cameras, or that discussion with her friends about Gary's threats seemed very 'staged' on her part to me. But her anger seems totally real to me and I think she just forgets the cameras are there because she really COULD lose her daughter with that stuff on tape. Though, yes, the public service ads at the breaks totally make me laugh.
I can't believe Maci and Ryan reached an agreement... I thought Ryan was going to be a total shit about it - but I love Maci as a mom... she's the best one out of all of them... making a choice for her KID and not for what works for her.
And wth is up with Farrah... oh, my car broke down, so I had to get a new one? WTF? She was in debt etc... mommy and daddy MUST be helping out or she just made another really stupid financial decision. Shoot... there was something else but I don't remember now, lol.

DH and I don't agree on our TV shows... but he has his own room to play video games and watch his stupid stuff. We usually find something we'll both watch and eat dinner together... then he wanders off and I watch stuff like Teen Mom.


----------



## kcw81

Yeah well thats nice that you guys eat together - we just never have except when we go out to eat! It makes going out to eat really fun since its something new to do together.

Yeah Farrah totally must get help from her mom, and it looks like her mom has some money from the looks of their house. She is just really immature and those bad decisions are kind of understandable since she is so young and doesn't know jack about the world yet. Its so weird that Amber can lose that much control though on camera- I mean she knows a lot of people are watching and she cares what everyone thinks, otherwise she wouldn't be so trying to lose weight and primping herself up so much more this season. Yeah I thought Ryan was going to be a shit too but he came through. he got a pretty good deal I hope he realizes it. Watch he ends up not liking seeing his son that much and decreases the number of days.


----------



## lisaf

KC - I would agree with you about Ryan except his family was complaining about not seeing Bentley enough so he'll probably just dump the kid on them. If Farrah's mom does just help her buy that car, its no wonder she's bad at managing money, it all seems like instant gratification, no lessons on earning or waiting for something. 
With Amber, I just remember how she hit Gary before and they talked about it on the recap... she's TOTALLY aware of how wrong it is... and there is no way she would let herself do that on camera if she had time to stop and think about it. I do wonder how much she really wants her daughter.. she just seems ANNOYED with her all the time... sure you love her, but you just don't seem to want to be a mother to her. And the LAST thing in the world she needs is to take a class that teaches her how to fight!! :rofl: PMSL


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-sometimes you uterus spasms while the muscles are learning to expand and make way for baby...Maybe you are feeling that?

KC-playing with my 4yr old daughter. She's funny. She always wins.

We put my son in the toddler bed 2 nights ago and he HATES it. He screams bloody murder when he's in it. He woke so often last night that around 2am I just put him on the floor in my bedroom. Now I changed it back to a crib, and he's still screaming. I have no idea what's going on. Is he scared to go to sleep??? My "handbook" from my pediatrician says 18-24 mo they might have a hard time sleeping or wanting to sleep bc they start to dream at this age...or have nightmares or something. I feel aweful.


----------



## kcw81

oh I know! I can't believe that class! It is helping her learn how to beat people up!! BUt I am hoping thats where she will get her aggressions out. If this is all real then and she isn't acting, then she does need some angermanagement and probably some medication. cuz she is nutzo. Yeah she seems so annoyed with Leah all the time. poor little leah, there are always these shots of leah just standing there in her cute little dipeys all alone trying to entertain herself. 

I don't think Catelynn and her man spend THAT much time worrying about carly for real. I love them but I am pretty sure they have mostly moved on and are just bringing it up for the show. what do you think?


----------



## lisaf

Onelildream said:


> Lisa-sometimes you uterus spasms while the muscles are learning to expand and make way for baby...Maybe you are feeling that?
> 
> KC-playing with my 4yr old daughter. She's funny. She always wins.
> 
> We put my son in the toddler bed 2 nights ago and he HATES it. He screams bloody murder when he's in it. He woke so often last night that around 2am I just put him on the floor in my bedroom. Now I changed it back to a crib, and he's still screaming. I have no idea what's going on. Is he scared to go to sleep??? My "handbook" from my pediatrician says 18-24 mo they might have a hard time sleeping or wanting to sleep bc they start to dream at this age...or have nightmares or something. I feel aweful.

I do wonder if its just a spasm... its just very very new and I'm close to the time when officially I might feel it, lol. I just don't know... it doesn't feel like a big enough movement to be a muscle thing but I guess I won't really know for sure.

Wish I had advice for the sleep thing! I slept on the floor of my parent's room in a sleeping bag for a couple of YEARS because my room was too cold and empty feeling.

KC - I think the show makes it worse for C&T ... like it forces them to focus on their baby and talk about her and analyze their lives etc... at the same time, I think the show has helped them process their feelings about it all. I'm betting they have mostly moved on... I was glad that hearing their daughter on the phone made them feel better instead of worse.


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls. Just wanted to chime in on Teen Mom. I agree that Maci is a great mom in that she does what's best for her son and not for her. I did read in a magazine a few weeks ago that she moved back to Chattanooga, but I don't remember the exact reason. I think her and Kyle are still together. Amber is psycho...she needs to get herself checked and medicated. She kicked Gary while he was walking down the stairs with a TV in his hands...what if he would have fallen? How would she have felt then? Bad thing is that Gary can get custody if he shows the tapes to the judge. That's crazy! I think Catelynn and Tyler do play up the whole Carly thing for the show...if they didn't then there would be no purpose in having them on the show anyway...although their family life is DRAMA! Farrah is an idiot. The way she talks drives me crazy.


----------



## kcw81

ha ha margaret love to hear your 2 cents on teen mom! we have our own little teen mom club going on the three of us! I wonder if they will have another season of this show, it is pretty popular.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies weekend again whoopppp im not going the gym today it rain rain rain here got soaked this morning takeing my lad school hate this weather xxxxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies. Gosh, I felt really rough last night... my neck and shoulders were so sore. Couldn't get comfortable. Had a warm bath with lavender oil and Tea Tree oil in and went to bed with a hot water bottle for my shoulder. Woke up feeling so much better! :) 

Off to the theatre tonight to see a play at the National called " Or you Could Kiss Me" . We're taking my MIL as a birthday treat although I'm slightly worried as I didn't realise how "old fashioned" she is and the play is about a gay love affair... Can't even get her drunk before hand as she doesn't drink!!


----------



## babyloulou

Wow it's quiet from the UKers on here the last couple of days!! I can't wait to get our broadband on Monday so I can start chatting in the evenings again! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

Good morning ladies, Where's Ellen?
Lou cant wait for you to get internet!
Jess sorry hun you couldnt sleep :(
Casey hun Hawaii???? Why are you going to Hawaii... Oh I'm so envious!
Hi Caz and everyone else
well I got another almost positive OPK so we dtd again last night WHOOP!!
These damn ovulation pains are killing me!
today is the last day of this Juvenile Diabetes fundraiser activities and then the girls and I are walking the three mile walk on Sunday :)
Going out for some dinner and drinks with my dh and friends tonight... I won't be doing the drinking though :) 
Anyone else have plans for the weekend?


----------



## babyloulou

I wonder if Ellen is feeling a bit rough again?? Unless she's just doing that much sleeping she hasn't got time to come on here!! (that's what I would be doing if I was off work! :lol:)

Peach- I never even noticed your post earlier!! That is so funny about your M.I.L! :rofl: You're going to give her a heart attack! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: She won't watch Broke Back Mountain as it makes her feel uncomfortable!! Luckily it's only 1 hour 40 without interval so the awkwardness shouldn't last too long!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Haha!! She's going to think you are doing it on purpose so she doesn't come out with you again! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi Ladies. I'm having a rough time. :( Last night my hubby and I were talking and he brought a lot to my attention. I really don't feel pregnant. At all. I'm tired and hot, and I pee a lot, but with both of my kids, by 7 weeks I was VERY sick. Vomiting and the whole bit. I haven't felt morning sickness but 1 day, and that was prob bc my son was very sick. I do not have any symptoms. I don't feel pregnant at all. He told me he hopes my body can cope if it's another MC. I pretty much feel like it will be. I've lost all hope now. I know that's premature, but I'm skinny and not seeing or feeling any growth... I just feel like I did after the last pregnancy stopped... What is wrong with me??? ...Sorry to be such a Debbie Downer but I'm just totally bummed.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chell. It is so so hard to not worry after a miscarriage. At the beginning of this pregnancy I was convinced that I was going to lose it again. I was bleeding and didn't have any real symptoms. It's so hard to be positive because you don't want to set yourself up for a fall emotionally. PMA is so important though. I strongly believe in the Law of Attraction and what you put out there you'll get back. It's easier said than done, and I know all too well how tough it is. Remember that all pregnancies are different even if you've had children before. You may not be as far a long as you think too. I'm 2 weeks behind where I should be according to LMP and OPKs which led to lots of stress in the early scans that I had. If you don't think you can cope push your doctor for an early scan. In the meantime try and concentrate on PMA and don't dwell on any negative thoughts... I know I know easier said than done, but it really did help me. Big hugs and lots of love. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah, I'm probably just setting myself up for coping with a loss, if that's what this is going to be. I am so scared. I am also soooo sick of miscarrying. Sadly, I know know that I can handle another mc, so I'm actually more convinced I will have one bc of that. I am going to try not to get too worked up, but I just feel like the towel's already thrown in so I better be ready for it. Next wednesday is my ultrasound. I'll try to stay positive, but I really just feel out. :(


----------



## Smile4me

I PM'd you Chel but Peach is soooo right, you have to remain positive, it is the only thing that is going to get you through until your scan. You were so positive at the beginning hun, you just need to think about having a healthy pregnancy hun. I totally understand what you are going through but each one is so different. Hang in there sweetie, you are going to be just fine!


Ladies, question... I had a positive OPK yesterday and a positive today but my cervix is low and firm... does that mean I am not ovulating? Does your cervix have to be soft for the spermies??


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell, I don't know if it will help you at all, but I've written about all my experiences, the highs and lows on my blog... You're not alone and if you do mc again we'll all be here for you. I'd love to tell you that it will be alright, but no one can be sure. I can tell you that I'm sending you all my love and positive sticky vibes to your baby. When I went in for my scan at 10 weeks I was utterly convinced I'd lost it. I'd been bleeding for 4 weeks and had no symptoms. Going in for that scan I was a complete mess. I can't describe the feeling of joy and happiness when I saw that hb... I really hope that's what happens for you next Wednesday my lovely. :hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, I don't know much about cervix position, as I never monitored it. Do you temp? Have you had a temp shift? If you have a temp shift then you have OV'd... that's all the advice I can offer I'm afraid! :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

thanks hun I dont temp chart but I would think the ovulation tests are accurate.... 

Great advice Peach for Chel - You are so sweet!!
chel no one can know how you feel as we all handle things differently but I think Peach has the most experience with this and she is absolutely right, you have to prepare yourself mentally every time we get our BFP's but try to keep a positive attitude that this one will be a sticky bean hun :)
We are all here for you sunshine.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've never been convinced OPKs are an exact science Verna! They never worked for me really! :) I'd keep dtd for a while yet, just in case ;) xx


----------



## Smile4me

true but with all this pain I am going through I better be ovulating, it hurts ;(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw hun, I know OV pain sucks... Hope it's all worth it though! :) xx


----------



## lisaf

Chelle - I'm really hoping you just have a lucky pregnancy... that your body is handling the hormones very well. They do say that each and every pregnancy is different. I understand its hard to be positive. Wish I could say something that would make it all better, but you'll know next Wednesday :hugs:

Smile - I never ever got the hang of cervical positioning.... mine ALWAYS felt open to me, lol.. never seemed to change firmness. The only thing I could tell was right when AF was coming I swear my cervix was so low I was surprised it wasn't sticking out... and after I got my BFP I couldn't even reach it... even after trying all my 'tricks' I learned when I had to check for my Mirena strings. It dropped a few days later and I was worried, but heck, for all I know my CP varies based on whats going on in my intestines :rofl:
Wish I could be more help than that... I always got 2-3 days of positive OPKs

KC - I don't know when Teen Mom would get old... I wouldn't mind seeing another batch of moms... things like Catelynn and Tyler get a little old, lol.


----------



## Smile4me

Does anyone know what over stimulation feels like? OMG I'm in alot of pain :(


----------



## lisaf

:( I don't know... if its unbearable pain... having you double over and you can't talk through it... it might be worth calling the doctor.
I know you normally have painful ovulations, right? Could you be releasing more than one follicle and therefore it be extra painful for you?


----------



## Onelildream

Verna, my last pregnancy, when I had a few sacs....I was in a ton of pain. Go get an ultrasound. It might be overproduction.

Well, Ladies. I spoke too soon... I started feeling nauseated, and thought "Ha. Funny timing." well, I had this huge overwhelming feeling, and tossed my cookies. I def feel pregnant now. I am clammy and feeling like I could spew any moment. I guess I forgot I was a week late on getting a pregnancy test, which puts me back a week on my dates. So hopefully the baby catches up so my due date won't change, but I might be a week off.


----------



## Onelildream

...or maybe I wasn't letting my body "feel" pregnant yet... Bc of fear. Our minds do funny things to our bodies. I'm going to go hang out with some soda crackers in my bathroom. lol. Love you girls. Thanks for the support. Hopefully everything will be fine.

Oh, and Peach...I read all of your blog. It does help. Thanks.


----------



## Smile4me

I don't know Lisa? Yes I usually have horrid ovulation pains but this feels different, I guess I could call the Dr. if it persists..

Yay chel that's AWESOME! 

Well I took 2 darviset hopefully that will knock it out... 
Is that right, if you release more than one follicle it can be painful?
Yikes I must have 10 children trying to get out.. he he


----------



## TySonNMe

Dream, I'm glad you feel better (emotionally) and that you feel pregnant!! Now, I hope you feel better physically :hugs:

I could watch Teen Mom...I agree that Catelynn and Tyler are getting a little old. I love watching Amber and Gary just for the drama factor. I could watch Maci all day...and Farrah bleh! The second season Teen Mom just wasn't as good as the first for me.


----------



## lisaf

Verna - I just meant that if one ovulation is painful for you... maybe its more painful now since you have more than one? The only reason I'd say you might want to call your doctor sooner rather than later is that its Friday and your options on saturday are a lot more limited!

Chelle - so glad you're feeling better/worse :haha: It does come and go, so keep that in mind next time you feel too negative :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Smile4me said:


> I don't know Lisa? Yes I usually have horrid ovulation pains but this feels different, I guess I could call the Dr. if it persists..
> 
> Yay chel that's AWESOME!
> 
> Well I took 2 darviset hopefully that will knock it out...
> Is that right, if you release more than one follicle it can be painful?
> Yikes I must have 10 children trying to get out.. he he

The month I got preggo my Ovualtion pain was awful! Took my breathe away kind of pain and I thought someone had stabbed me in my ovary. I was preggo with twins and has released 2 eggs...so I would have to say the two egg ovulation at least for me was way more painful than my normal O pains. :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

hmm, yes I had 4 follicles... I had TONS of cramping around ovulation... but it wasn't painful for me... it never is though... 
so maybe its just that whatever you normally get... you get MORE of it with more than one.


----------



## TySonNMe

Okay, finally remembered to take another bump pic:
33w3d
 



Attached Files:







33 weeks bump.jpeg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SBB

Lovely bump Tyson!! I must do a new one too I haven't done one in ages... 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Wow Tyson, lol... that looks like the typical bump for a boy to me! :) Carrying high and like a basketball! :)


----------



## NurseKel

Hello ladies! 
Tyson, what an awesome bump! All baby...lol. My poor DH says he is having bump withdrawals. He misses rubbing and kisses on it. Of course I just point to Cade and say, "there's your bump right there." Hahahaha! I think it's even worse for him because I have been truly blessed post pregnancy. At delivery I was 161 lbs and I am already back down to 144. Don't know how in the world I have managed that but I'm not gonna complain.
Hope everyone is doing well. I know Onelil is having a scan next week. Anyone else coming up....???


----------



## caz & bob

tyson lovely bump hun xxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Aw that's cute kel! But I think Cade is a good replacement for the bump :haha: 

Wow the weight has fallen off you! How fab :D 

Heartburn is horrible :( I don't have anything to take for it either cos I haven't had it before... 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks hun! I had acid reflux even before pregnancy and it was horrible especially toward the end. My OB recommended Pepcid twice daily which is not harmful to baby at all. I generally was able to eat some Rolaids/Tums and have relief. I figured the extra calcium in them would be good for Cade's bones too. Hope you get some relief soon because I know how bad it can get.


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow Kel! That weight is just falling off!!


----------



## lisaf

I have a scan next week too! My 10 week scan is on Thursday!

Wow on the weight loss! Are you breastfeeding? :haha: 
And LOL @ you OH and the bump withdrawals... I think the baby is adequate replacement! ;)


----------



## NurseKel

Woohoo Lisa! I love when we get scans in here! I am not BF, just bottle. I think it's mainly b/c I haven't really had much appetite since Cade being born. I'm back to my normal self which is snacking and not really eating meals. 
And I totally agree girls, Cade is adequate replacement for bumpage. I keep telling people I like him soooo much better on the outside than on the inside. ROFL


----------



## lisaf

NurseKel said:


> Woohoo Lisa! I love when we get scans in here! I am not BF, just bottle. I think it's mainly b/c I haven't really had much appetite since Cade being born. I'm back to my normal self which is snacking and not really eating meals.
> And I totally agree girls, Cade is adequate replacement for bumpage. I keep telling people I like him soooo much better on the outside than on the inside. ROFL

Ah, I was wondering if the BFing could be part of the weight loss, lol!
AW, I see Cade in your avatar and he IS as cute as everyone has said!
and :rofl: at your better on the outside comment!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tyson that bump is super lovely!! 

Kel thats awesome the weight is falling off!! And I agree with what you tell dh! Lol thats too cute. 

Hope everyone is well...I am feeling exhausted lately pretty much the only symptom I have at this point. I see a new dr on tuesday so maybe I will get another scan. FX


----------



## NurseKel

Oh you could see it? On my screen it had a red X in the corner like it wasn't working so I took it down. I will go back and change it again if it is showing for you girls. I had another I was going to post just for the ladies not on FB.


----------



## lisaf

I actually saw 2 different Cade pics and now its back to your usual US pic.
I had issues with my ticker not showing up the other day but other ladies said they could see it just fine.


----------



## NurseKel

Okay, now I can see it. Here is another and I of course have tons on our digital camera but haven't done anything with them yet. I promise to not bombard you girls with too many but I just think he's so darn cute! Of course I do know how biased I am....hehehe.
 



Attached Files:







Cade paws.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SBB

Aw kel I can see him :D soooo gorgeous! 

Yay lots of scans next week hopefully :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kel he is gorgeous!!


----------



## lisaf

awww, the baby hat is even loose on his head!! so tiny!!! lol!
He looks SO much older than he must have been in those pics!!!


----------



## SBB

Kel bombard us lots please!! Love to see pics 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Awww, thanks girls. Everyone keeps telling me he doesn't look like a newborn b/c he's so pretty. (If that makes sense..?) Lisa, I just took that pic yesterday. LOL He is just so alert but then when he's sleeping he is out cold. He is pretty tiny still. At his check up on Tuesday he was 6 lbs 4.5 oz. which wasn't bad since he had lost to 6 lbs 3 oz at his hospital discharge. I think he will have made up for it at his next appt though cause he is eating like a little piggy now.


----------



## TySonNMe

Kel, Cade is absolutely beautiful!!! I love the new avatar pic.


----------



## Onelildream

Kel- what a handsome little man! Congrats.

Lol. Ever since I complained this morning I have been dreadfully sick. Isn't that funny how things work? I'm trying to keep down some soda crackers and Sprite, but I'm not sure it's going to last long. I hate ginger...Any other suggestions for soothing the beast??? The only thing that got me through MS with my daughter was Tomato Soup...it tastes the same coming up as it does going down. Hahaha. But, I'm not ready for the tomato soup diet yet....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Onelildream said:


> Kel- what a handsome little man! Congrats.
> 
> Lol. Ever since I complained this morning I have been dreadfully sick. Isn't that funny how things work? I'm trying to keep down some soda crackers and Sprite, but I'm not sure it's going to last long. I hate ginger...Any other suggestions for soothing the beast??? The only thing that got me through MS with my daughter was Tomato Soup...it tastes the same coming up as it does going down. Hahaha. But, I'm not ready for the tomato soup diet yet....

Wish I had some good advice for ms...I never really found anything that would settle my stomach. Mylanta worked the best belive it or not. It wasn't suppose to help but it did. Or it could have just been in my head that it helped. LOL. I hope you get to feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Chelle - thats what I say about Taco Bell! ;) Given the same advice to many friends with hangovers and they reported back that it was totally true!
My only trick is to drink juice (hydration and sugar in case my blood sugar is low) and to snack... I don't have trouble keeping down the food or having aversions, I just have to get something in me.

My biggest problem right now is breakfast.. I started making PB&Js for breakfast for the protein, carb, sweets etc... but I'm still hungry afterwards and just can't think of what to eat. (I don't like breakfast foods and don't have time to really cook in the mornings)


----------



## Onelildream

:sick: The ONLY thing I've wanted for the last few nights was breakfast food. Now the thought of it could just kill me! lol.

Taco Bell IS sounding really good right now...But maybe I should make fajitas at home...My nearest TB is a 15 min drive and Hubby won't get home from work until after 7:15...too late to eat. Well, hopefully those fajitas will be good... I'll let u know if I kept them down tomorrow. lol! 

Night ladies!


----------



## lisaf

my stupid DH is all tired somehow (maybe because he stays up all late like a teenager?) so he's taking a nap... meanwhile I'm HUNGRY for dinner and have to keep snacking to avoid puking :dohh:
Grumble grumble grumble....


----------



## kcw81

HEY GUYS!! omg my internet was down all day and the phones too! I have been completely cut off. I hope everyone is doing well! Kel - CAde is so cute and I see what people mean about him being less newborny than usual, he is totally alert looking! 
MArg your bump is Gorgeous! I need to take a pic of mine - been slacking. 

Lisa how are you? did you have an appt today? I had my 25 week appt today and saw the scan and things look just fine. I didn't read back about yours??

Hi Chell and Reeds and anyone else online right now!


----------



## lisaf

I didn't get an appointment this week... my 8 week scan was on track so now I only go every-other week.. 10 weeks and 12 weeks... then I go over to regular OB care.

I HATE being cut off from BnB.


----------



## kcw81

totally it feels weird to be cut off . and cut off from my email account which is my lifeline! you are getting close to the 12 week mark, I am excited for your 10 weeker.


----------



## lisaf

thanks... emotional day at our house discussing whether to get the genetic screening tests or not... very stressful decisions


----------



## kcw81

oh, do you and DH disagree about how to handle it?


----------



## lisaf

Not exactly... I think its more that I think I'm so low risk that its not worth the hassle and possible stress... I hear so many things about tests that show high risk.... then you move on to an amnio only to find everything was fine anyway. So its just an exercise in stress etc...
and it only tests for a few things out of the thousands that can go wrong. The chances of autism are 1 in 100 (or some kind of autism spectrum disorder) ... the odds of Downs syndrome are 1 in 1,000
and what if the amnio caused a miscarriage of a perfectly healthy baby?
Just a lot of stressful things to think about. We both are pretty sure we'd keep it so the test would be more to prepare us for a disabled child.

I'd rather not get it, but DH wants me to so I will... because if the situation was reversed, I'd feel very upset if he wouldn't let me do it.


----------



## kcw81

I see. Its almost better if he didn't know about the tests then, since it doesn't worry you! Well when you get it and the results come in as low risk you guys (espec DH) will be able to relax more. Are you in your 20s still? I was so worried about my results since I Will be 35 when I have the baby and you just never know what they might find with the nuchal measurement. I was freaked OUT. but it turned out okay and I am glad I did it.


----------



## kcw81

I am logging off now, talk to you tomorrow hun!


----------



## lisaf

Yeah I'm 29... if I was 35 or older I might have felt stronger about getting the test.
Stupid fertility specialist told him at our last appointment.
He tried to send me for genetic screening before TTC... that if something came up, we could do IVF to screen for that... umm... I couldn't afford IVF :haha: and the only stuff I'm worried about passing down is stuff there isn't a test for! lol...
so I passed on those tests.


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, all! Just a quick HELLO!
Last night was quite humerous! My inlaws were over for the night and about 11pm I was STARVING!!!! But everyone was asleep, and his parents were downstairs. I started crying bc I REALLY wanted a burrito, but I knew it would wake them up if I were to make one... So just lay in my bed crying about being so hungry, and nothing else sounded good! So Hubs just stared at me and laughed. hahaha. I was laughing too but I couldn't stop crying even though I knew how ridiculous I was being. Oh, and they still don't know we are expecting, so I didn't want to give it away. lol.


----------



## SBB

Lol I think an 11pm burrito craving might have been a giveaway!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha Chel- that would have been really funny if they'd have woken up to you cooking a burrito! :lol:

Afternoon everyone! Still quiet in here I see! :hi:


----------



## lisaf

seriously quiet!! lol... nobody has been shopping lately I guess? ;) Spider traumas must be minimal :rofl:

and Chel that is hilarious... couldn't DH have snuck down and made one and said it was for him? Everyone knows guys eat junk all the time and do stuff like make themselves sandwiches in the middle of the night :haha:
My dad used to cook up a small steak as a midnight 'snack':rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

Afternoon ladies..... Chel that is hillarious!!

Kel I love the pic of Cade he is adorable!!!!

well nothing new to report here just dtd this morning as we stayed out too late last night but my positive OPK is getting lighter today so YAY!!

Hope everyone is having a lovely day, its cold and rainy here today


----------



## lisaf

How's the cramping Verna?


----------



## kcw81

morning/afternoon ladies! verna sounds like you are getting some good ass coverage on your dtding! 

how is everyone?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all chilling today watching the rugby and pain today in my left side like o pin done a opk and it was light so dont no what it can be xxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> seriously quiet!! lol... nobody has been shopping lately I guess? ;) Spider traumas must be minimal :rofl:

:rofl: my spider incidents have decreased! Big dead one on the bathroom floor last night but that's it :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

ROFL. I begged my husband to go down stairs. And I said the same thing, "just tell them you are doing homework and you are super tired, so you need a snack" He didn't want to wake them with the microwave...He was trying to tempt me in to eating something like a PB&J or cereal..."Well then go get their keys (with their car parked infront of the house) and drive to Taco Bell (Thanks, Lisa! lol) and buy me a burrito!" When he refused, I just started crying harder. "FINE!" I said. "I'll just rool over and dream of a burrito... and cry myself to sleep"

It was quite humerous.

Speaking of burritos....lol...I'm going to go eat one!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Weekend Ladies!! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell so glad the symptoms have kicked in! Laughed so hard at your burrito story!! :rofl:

My spider incidents have decreased too... I've heard that conkers can ward them off!! Going to try that. 

Just spent a lovely day in Cambridge with friends. She's 12 weeks pregnant and has her scan tomorrow. It was lovely spending time with another preggo though! OH is now making veggie shepherds pie for dinner.... Mmmmmm....

How's everyone else? :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Lisa the cramps have gotten slighly lighter, it just feels like AF 
yes i'm going to catch that egg this month :)

I just went to Childrens place and picked up loads of clothes for the little ones,,,, SUPER cheap! Then stopped and Olive Garden and got my soup and salad and bread and now I'm chilling watching my new MIchael Buble DVD :) Life is Good... Girls will be home in the morning :) and dh is at work.

Chel go get that burrito!!
Watcha up to today everyone...
Jess sounds like a good time.


----------



## lisaf

Well I've had a few spider incidents... one where a GIANT spider crawled down my passenger window moments after me and my friend got in the car... I'm lucky the car wasn't moving because I might have crashed it was that big.
Also saw a HUGE dead spider in the middle of the street... yes, it was big enough to be noticably a spider.. my friend sprayed in her yard and this one must have crawled off.
And my cat was chasing a spider last night, and I was so thrilled she was finally doing her job... when DH came up and shooed her away saying he didn't want her to kill it and eat it in case it was poisonous... so he just let it get away behind the dresser and now there is a potentially poisonous spider in my house! (ok, not really poisonous, but if its enough to worry about the cat, then what about his poor pregnant wife?)

And I just snapped at him for not making me lunch... he promised to make me a grilled cheese sandwich...but he woke up about an hour ago so he wasn't hungry... I kept quiet until noon then couldn't hold it back and snapped at him and got whiny and almost cried because he wanted to finish checking facebook first.


----------



## lisaf

oooh... Olive Garden.. yummm.. we don't have one in town here.. I love their soup salad and breadsticks!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Yes, Olive Garden is so tasty! My dad came in town last weekend and took us there for OH's birthday...I totally vegged out! Plus leftovers for the next day....mmmm.


----------



## Smile4me

I'm really nervous ladies, my stomach is really bloated and I'm still having alot of pains, they were mild today but have worsened this evening. I have gained five pounds too, I wonder if I do have OHSS? UGH The only way to get a scan is to go to the ER?


----------



## kcw81

verna I just looked up on google and your side effects sound normal for clomid unless they are really severe. is your bloating really bad? is your pain really bad? did you just gain the 5 lbs over like 2 days? is your urine dark in color? 

you DID just go to olive garden so that might be contributing to the bloat... I really hope its not OHSS but maybe its a mild form of it... what do you think?


----------



## Smile4me

the pain is awful and my stomach looks like I am 4 months pregnant. I had some really sharp pains just a few minutes ago so I've been researching too. I'm not bragging by any means but I do not have a stomach so this is really bad, I could see where my underwear is from the line in my lower abdomen? I'm trying not to over think it but it makes me nervous.


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- I had one horrible month of clomid pains- but i don't think it was as bad as yours is. I would get yourself into the doctors honey xx

Night night girls! 

Have we not heard from Ellen yet? I hope she's ok!!!


----------



## Smile4me

I know hun, It really makes me nervous but I wonder if I should just go to the ER or wait until Monday where my OB will send me for an X-ray....
UGH its just so painful

No sweetie, no word from Ellen :( 

Good Night Lou


----------



## kcw81

crap! you better call the doctor - I don't know if they can do much to help, I read if it is a mild OHSS that they just tell you to drink lots of fluid and rest. but I wonder how they check to see if it is severe and what to do? Man I bet you let out more than one egg this time since your ovaries are swelling up.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Verna I think you probably be checked hun your symptoms does not sound right at all. xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks sweetie I guess I will call since I am supposed to do the 3 mile JDRF walk tomorrow.


----------



## babyloulou

I would take painkillers and drink water and go and lie down for a bit. If it doesn't wear off go and get it checked straight away. We shouldn't mess around with things like this- it's your fertility health we're talking about here. There's no harm in getting it checked out sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

I just called the exchange waiting for a call back. I don't want to call dh as I don't want to alarm him if it is just severe ovulation pains but it feels much worse than that.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi Lou!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Smile4me said:


> I just called the exchange waiting for a call back. I don't want to call dh as I don't want to alarm him if it is just severe ovulation pains but it feels much worse than that.

I am praying it just 3 or 4 follies trying to get caught with some spermies! Sorry your in so much pain. :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

yeah vern I hope that the swelling will go down soon. if you aren't feeling up to the walk, don't do it! don't want to push yourself if you are uncomf.


----------



## Smile4me

OMG I AM SWITCHING DR'S IM SITTING HERE IN SHOCK RIGHT NOW.
My dr called me back and said "What do you want me to do, it's a Saturday night, Do you want to go to the ER? then I said I dont, then she said it again, Do you want to go to the ER? really loud.... I think she may have been drunk... wthell I dont know what to do but sit here and cry


----------



## kcw81

oh my god what the hell?? what a bitch!! I can't believe she said "what do you want me to do?" dude she must have been drunk but that is no excuse!! she is supposed to be totally caring and concerned and kissing your ass!!


----------



## kcw81

she didn't even ask you more about your symptoms and try and counsel you?? that makes no sense! you do need a new doctor for sure.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Reeds :hi:

What a bitch Verna!! Seriously if it is really really painful- like unbearable- then you need to go to the ER honey :hugs: 

I must go to sleep now- it's 1:35am here! I'll check back in the morning xxx


----------



## Smile4me

I am just in sock right now I dont even know what to say other than after 10 years with her, I am looking for someone starting Monday, she didnt ask me ANYTHING just said do you want to do go the ER really loud three times!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Verna that is a awful way to be treated!! I am also shocked that a dr would treat you that way! I hope you get to feeling better I am off to bed as well. Night ladies


----------



## Smile4me

Night night Lou and Reedsgirl :)

I decided to wait until dh gets home and see what he thinks we should do, only 2 more hours, I am just resting on the couch and drinking water. 
KC after reading all the symptoms I would say mine is not mild but I dont want to over symptom spot, ya know... I'll see what dh says but I'm thinking a scan sooner rather than later is the best option.l


----------



## lisaf

Hey Vern, the ER might not be such a bad idea... at least you'll know whats going on and not have to panic
I understand doctors are people too, but if you are DRUNK, you do NOT deal with patients... you beg a colleauge to talk to your patients but you do not treat them or discuss health issues with them!! OMG makes me so mad!


----------



## kcw81

poor vern let me know what DH thinks! I hope it feels better soon!! XXOO


----------



## lisaf

any update Verna? Or is he home in 40 minutes?


----------



## SBB

Morning girls... Verna any update? Hope you're ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all verna :hugs: hunnie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

HI girls, just wanted to pop in and say hi. I have been bed bound since Thursday with a slipped disk and have only just made it out of bed........Im only up for ten minutes to give the rest of my body a mild work out and am returning there soon! I cant even have the laptop on my legs cos it hurts so much!

Ive not had chance to read all the millions of posts since I was last on but I hope everyone is ok xxx Verna sweetie, I hope you are feeling better today and that you got checked out. xxxx


----------



## SBB

Oh no ollie :( you poor thing will it get better soon? 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw hellen hope its better soon its bad a slipped disk no how you are feeling hun xxxxx


----------



## Onelildream

Texted Verna, Got this message: I'm ok. Hubby put me under a heating pad and darviset. Got a strong positive ovulation this morning but I'm switching doctors immediately.

What a hootch for a doctor, Verna. That is unacceptable. If she was on call, she should have not been drinking. Treating you like that after 10 years is like a punch in the face.


----------



## kcw81

morning girls!

chell thanks for the update on V. I hope she is feeling better and finds a better doc. 

Ellen so sorry hun!!! does it hurt real bad? how did that happen?


----------



## lisaf

yikes, well that explains where Ellen's been hiding.
I must admit, its much easier to keep up to date here with things so quiet :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol without me and Ellen talking crap all day and Lou hardly being able to get online?! :rofl: 

Thanks for the update chell... Hope verna is ok and it's just a few eggies for the :spermy: to choose from!! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks ladies for all the well wishes. I just went to bed last night with my heat pad and pain killers, woke up this morning and went to the walk, I am still cramping but the OPK was the strongest I have ever had this am sooooo as much as dh does not want to bd while I'm in pain, I am going to Make sure we do, we dtd yesterday morning so if we dtd tonight, we surely will catch that egg. 

Ellen hun I hope you feel better soon hun, a slip disk is NOT fun and very painful.
Do you need anything hun?


----------



## SBB

Glad it's a bit better verna :hugs: get some of that :sex: in!! Catch that eggie :D

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Smile, I'm glad you're okay!! I think you should definitely catch that egg...you're covering all your bases for sure.

Ollie, a slipped disk sounds very painful. I hope you start feeling better soon! :hugs:

Hi everyone else!

OH and I went to Cracker Barrel this morning...leftovers are still delicious!! Yum!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Verna glad your feeling some what better and FX you catch that egg or two!! xxx

Ellen so sorry your in such pain. I hope you heal quickly!

Tyson I so love cracker barrel!! MMM

Hope all you lovelies had a great weekend!


----------



## kcw81

Hi Verna, glad you made it to the walk. sounds like you will be ovulating pretty soon! be sure to dtd tomorrow too and I hope you feel better!


----------



## Smile4me

sooo weird and frustrating having a positive on cd13 and 16 grrrr... what to do!
oh thats right dtd even if you are bloated like your 9 months preggo hehe


----------



## kcw81

I don't know why it is positive on 13 and then again 3 days later?? have you heard of reasons why that happens? was it like the first time on 13 was a fake, like, it tried to ovulate but then chickened out and waited? 
yeah bloated sex is real fun. pre-preggo when I Was really consitpated and bloated or full with a distended stomach I sometimes had to do it anyway and its like there isn't room for a penis in there! its all worth it though right? haha.


----------



## Smile4me

LOL you crack me up!!!!! Yes this ought to be GREAT!
and we havent had dinner yet so now I'm going be full, bloated, and having sex... ha!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Verna!!


----------



## camishantel

GL Verna


----------



## lisaf

has anyone picked out their diaper bags yet? I'm not finding anything I like that I can convince DH to get! :)


----------



## camishantel

Yep ... I got a pooh bear one that is going to match the nursery


----------



## Smile4me

How are you doing Cami?


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey Cami....love your scan pic!

Lisa, I like the JJ Cole system bag...little pricey, but it'll keep everything organized nicely!


----------



## lisaf

yeah.. DH won't carry the JJ Cole bags though, lol.. look like purses to him.
I did find some at JC Penny online that are very neutral. (and super cheap!)


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone- wasn't able to get on all yesterday. Ellen and Verna- I hope you both feel better soon!! Neither of your ailments sound fun! 

AFM- I am off work sick again today. I have a cold and sore throat. I have had no sleep and feel like shit. I know work are going to be sooooooo mardy! :-( i'd still like to know where my pregnancy glow is!?! :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: on the positive side though my baby is viable! :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Lou I NEVER received my pregnancy glow! I just feel crap most of the time and look it too! Sorry you are feelin pants again.................Sending you lots of hugs x

Thanks for all the messages about my back. Its finally feeling a bit more normal but I cant lay flat on my back which makes turning over in bed a REAL fun time(!) Im just hoping and praying that this is my once a year buggered back and its just been very bad from all the muscles and ligaments being so soft. Cos if it goes nearer to the birth I dont think I will get my natural birth!

Verna, so pleased you are feeling better (ish) and kick that doc to the curb! What a ridiculous woman!

Hi to everyone else xxx Oooh Suz - any house news???


----------



## SBB

Lou I'm still waiting for my glow too! People have said I look glowing but they don't realise it's aninch of foundation and sparkly stuff on my cheeks :haha: 

Sorry you're feeling crappy I hope it goes away soon! 

Not much house news yet ollie - you know we're getting the bungalow right? But no further developments yet... 

Glad you're feeling a bit better hopefully your back won't cause any issues at the birth... 

Verna sometimes the body gears up but doesn't release an egg... And sometimes the levels just go up and down over a few days, as long as you're covered :sex: wise then hopefully you're in with a real good shot! 

Where is laura? Do you think she's had baby Shae??

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ooh and congrats on V day Lou!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep congrats Lou! Its such a good feeling isnt it??

Suz I knew you were after the bungalow but did you get an offer accepted??? YAY!!!!! x

Yeah we need to know about Laura! I hope she is ok xxx

Im trying to find green door knobs for our changing unit drawers............Its pine but we're painting it white and wanting green knobs on it. xxx


----------



## SBB

Somewhere like Graham and green does lots of door knobs (although their service is shite apparently). Or etsy? 

Yay the bungalow people found a house, offered on that and so we get theirs :happydance: provided it all goes through ok of course! I've got some pics I'll post later...

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats great news Suz xxx 

I will have a look on their site and see...............Thanks hun xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: morning ladies! Ellen, Lou and Verna hope you're feeling better/more comfortable soon. :hugs: Lou congrats on V day!! :)

Suz, great news on your house buying! So brave moving during pregnancy!!

Baby peach isn't moving much... I'm sure she's just laid back like her daddy, but I do wish I'd feel a little more that a few kicks a day. When is it that we start counting kicks? Is it 28 weeks? 

I'm so upset with myself. I bought those tickets for the Baby Show ages ago and paid full price... and now I'm getting a whole load of emails offering money off the tickets... Grrr... Hrumpf!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Jess, most books seem to say that but if you do by my midwife she said if in doubt call them! Try laying on your left side after a sugary drink or something ice cold........That normally does the trick!

Awww thats crap on your tickets hun xxx Ive just lost it with tescos, had an order code and was ording some ps3 games but the bloody code wont work! Not happy and not ordering them unless I can get some cash off........Stupid expensive boys toys! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Tesco's are so annoying! Which PS3 games are you after? x


----------



## Rudeollie

DH wants the new Call of Duty and my cousins after the Fallout New Vegas game. Their both preorder ones so Im tryting a price compare online to see if I can get them cheaper....................The MOST annoying thing is the place where they make one of them is down the road. Im like FFS, SURELY I should get a discount hahahahah xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have a look at Play.com... I always buy things from that site! And it's free delivery... why are games so expensive is what I want to know!! I made the mistake of buying my OH an XBox 360 last year and I could get over the cost of the games!! Good luck hon! xx


----------



## SBB

Aw peach that's really annoying - you should have said you were ordering them I have a code I think :dohh: nevermind it's not LOADS of money so don't stress! 

Jesus has been very quiet the last 2 days, kicking at the normal times but hardly at all - I think they just go through growth spurts and are using all their energy growing! He's more active today :) it is worrying though... 
I think you just have to look for changes in pattern of kicks... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Jess, I buy everything off play apart from new games as they never have the THAT cheap on preorder..........Not sure why! But I swear I keep that place in business buying everything else hahahaha!

Check out Zavvi online for games for your hubby if he's got a 360. Every monday they do offers on games and the 360 ones are always really good deals! 

I agree with Suz on the growth thing. This one has been quiet every now and then, like yesterday it hardlymoved..........Then during Xfactor it was going berserk! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, bizarrely the most amount of activity I felt was on Saturday when we were listening to Classic FM and Land of Hope and Glory came on the radio!! She's either a patriot or anti establishment!! :rofl: Sure it's all fine. Have another scan next Monday so that will be reassuring! :)


----------



## SBB

Yay for another scan :happydance: 

I have that ultrasound on my ribs tomorrow, I hope they let me see baby but I bet they won't! :(

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Peach Blossom said:


> Yeah, bizarrely the most amount of activity I felt was on Saturday when we were listening to Classic FM and Land of Hope and Glory came on the radio!! She's either a patriot or anti establishment!! :rofl: Sure it's all fine. Have another scan next Monday so that will be reassuring! :)

:haha::haha::haha:

I think this one was getting cross at the acts they were/werent putting through! I have a terrible temper when Im pregnant! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Lol ollie they pretty much put through who I thought they would, except I didn't think it would be the Italian guy, or that girl who had the stupid eyelashes on, and has screwed up 2 out of 3 auditions!! :wacko: 

I think simon actually had the best category! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha... not the only one!! So cross with Cheryl and Simon!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep I was suprised by those two as well! She is bizarre! I didnt want her or Gamu to get through.............So was pleased it was only one of them! I dont think anyone is going to get that Cher tho either?? Shes not very adaptable I dont think but could be suprised I guess. I want cap man to win! Hahaha 

I wanted the princes and rogues to get through instead if the FYH guys! Phhhht! Hahahaha


----------



## Peach Blossom

What was with Cher having the exact same hairstyle as Cheryl too? Looking forward to the "twist" I hear it's going to be wildcard acts... they each get to pick a fourth act basically...


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooooh that sounds good and I was hoping for something like that tbh! 

That cher is a cheryl a like! She even has a tattoo hand like her! Its a bit embarrasing I think, its like Cheryl needs even MORE of an ego massage hahahaha xxx

Suz, found me some handles from Graham and Green. Thanks for pointing me there xxx


----------



## SBB

That Cher is WEIRD!!! She freaks me out!! OH thinks she looks like a thunderbird with a big head and teeny tiny body! 

I actually think the FYH guys are really good, but agree the princes and rogues are quirky and should have got through. But Simon isn't stupid, the music made from this show will sell to teenagers, and he's put through the 2 bands made up of teenagers... 

At the end of the day I'll NEVER buy any music made by any of them so it doesn't really matter - I can't understand why I find it so damn entertaining!! 

Oh and I'm glad that girl group didn't get through - YES YOU'VE ALL GOT STUPIDLY FLAT STOMACHS - err do we need to see them ALL THE TIME???!!! Grrrr.... :rofl: 

There's a twist anyway where apparently each judge will bring back one act so they'll have 4 each. 

I think they should change the setup, and have 16 go through, but maybe knock out 2 in each of the first rounds to get it down... BUT each judge should get one person from each category. So much fairer. Poor Louis doesn't stand a chance - again!!! 

anyway, going to make your pics now Jess. Will let you know when I'm done. Maybe PM me your address if you won't be on later...

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

So, I know that I have lovely Suz working on a lovely angel piece to auction in aid of the Baby Loss Awareness Campaign. I'm also going to auction off 2 tickets to Sister Act with Whoopi Goldberg in at the Palladium THeatre... What do you reckon? Do you think that they'll sell?


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh for sure they will Jess xxx Arent you fabulous xxx

Hahahaha Suz, what was with that girls HAIR>!>!> Mad! Hehehehe xx They reminded me of a throw back to All Saints............All joggin bottoms and mini tops!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo.. wierd... the time it took me to post you guys had both written essays!! :) :rofl: Suz, totally agree with you about Husstle... get out of my face with your flat stomachs and big hair!! :rofl:

Will PM you my address in a bit. Thanks hon!! :) xx


----------



## SBB

BTW if anyone is STILL trying to order from Vertbaudet 35% off with code 5476 12-2 only. God knows why they do a 2 hour offer, when their webshite crashes with more than 4 users!! :wacko:

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Their website _still_ won't let me order anything... :cry:


----------



## Rudeollie

WTF?!?!? Thats madness Jess! Have you tried calling them? Order over the phone and they will still accept the codes................xxx


----------



## SBB

Yeh call them... I had to in the end. Useless!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

AND I didnt even get that luggage set Suz! Out of stock so got to choose between some other uesless stuff............Well not useless cos going to give it away as an extra christmas pressie for my littlies!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I tried calling on Friday and was on hold for 15 minutes before I lost the will to live... :( Useless company... but such cute lovely stuff!! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think I've move up a flower... How very exciting! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

They are hopeless! 

Jess, sorry the bloody search facility STILL isn't working properly, could you post the baby loss poster you posted before, with the wings on. I'm not happy with any I've drawn! And the website link if you can xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

here you go Suz... https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/BLAC_portraitcopy.jpg
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/Ribboncopy.jpg

the website is: www.babyloss-awareness.org. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Right- it's taken me about an hour to read the last few pages!! Stupid signal!! 

I'm sure you'll all have posted loads by the time I get this to submit- so I'll try and write loads! :rofl:

X-Factor- I really wanted Gamu and the girl with the frizzy hair to get through instead of that obnoxious Katie! Stupid bint!! I don't like Cher either! I don't really care about any of the groups but did quite like FYD (whatever they are called). I absolutely LOVE Matt though (the scruffy one with the cap) he has the voice of an angel! :thumbup:

Verbaudet- I have finally had two things delivered this morning at last!! :happydance: They are a bizarre company Peach- I ordered loads of things from them and they were showing as "packaged for delivery" on Thursday and then just two things arrived today! No sign of everything else- and they were delivered by a middle aged couple in an estate car! Weird! But...... The two things that have come are absolutely lovely and brilliant quality! I've had the photo frame with clips on and the wall stickers! :thumbup:

Our broadband has been delivered today too but it still won't come on as it won't be activated until the 6th apparently! SO annoying!! :growlmad:

Shall I text Laura and see how she is?


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/Ribboncopy.jpg
> 
> 
> xxx

Just a thought, I could do butterflies in this shape? Blue one side, pink the other? 

OR I can do the Angel wings as planned, in a circle I think would look best... what do you think? 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Lou, glad that you've got your Vertbaudet stuff through... if not all of it! :) Can't believe you have to wait until Weds for Broadband... but just think how exciting it's going to be when you do have it back!! :)

I'm about to launch the Sister Act tickets auction on Ebay... if anyone knows someone who might be interested then I'll post the link later for you to pass on to them!


----------



## Peach Blossom

oooo... I don't know... perhaps the butterflies... People in the know will get the significance, but it will also be a lovely piece without too much of a heaviness to it... I guess the angel wings could be a little too much... I just don't know... You're the artist... I'll trust your judgement!! ;) xx


----------



## SBB

LOu I think you should text Laura - I'm sure she won't mind! I had a dream last night she was announcing she'd had the baby! 

Ok I just googled what a mucus plug looks like. **TMI WARNING ** A couple of days ago I had a massive bit of CM and it looks like what came up on google?! But not blood tinged... Weird :wacko: 
We had DTD the night before I think, and used some lube :blush: so maybe it was just that :shrug: 

Lou I quite liked the frizzy hair girl too, and that Gamu defo thought she was going through - she was so shocked when she didn't! I can see why Cheryl put the other one through, the others are all so samey - nice girls with great voices - a bit like Leona and Alex who have won previously, great singers but slightly dull! At least that girl is a bit quirky - if slightly annoying! Ok very annoying.. 

I like the painter decorator too. 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> oooo... I don't know... perhaps the butterflies... People in the know will get the significance, but it will also be a lovely piece without too much of a heaviness to it... I guess the angel wings could be a little too much... I just don't know... You're the artist... I'll trust your judgement!! ;) xx

Damn it I knew you'd leave it to me :dohh: 

Ok I **think** I'll go with the butterflies, will sketch out both though and see...

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, Matt is definitely my favourite... although I think he needs to man up just a little bit! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Suz! I trust you implicitly... I think both would look gorgeous, but I'm leaning towards the butterflies too. xx


----------



## babyloulou

I've text Laura- I'll let you know if she replies xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey guys, the Sister Act auction is live. Please forward this link to anyone who you think may be interested! https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160489097466#ht_773wt_1135
Thanks! xx


----------



## babyloulou

I've had a reply from Laura. She's fine- just been really busy with moving. She has a scan on Thursday to see if Shae is breech as the midwife couldn't tell at the last appointment. If he's the right way then she will be having a sweep then as she is due the day after on Friday. X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo.. how exciting... Possibly our 2nd baby this week! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

OOooh how exciting! GOOD LUCK LAURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx

Suz - TMI........Its a combination between an increase of discharge and oh's semen. I had it the other week, bizarrely AFTER readin a post from another girl who had freaked out about it and gone to A&E! Its just all the junk sticking together into a big blob! Gross I know!!

Lou - Good to see you on here finally hun xx How you feeling??? xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow, so glad I finished my lunch before reading the mucus plug comments! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahahaha Yeahs good job there Jess!

Hope the usa'ers dont vom their breakfasts up! Hehehehehe xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Found my bumper!!!!!!!!!!!https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/ellaandotto/product/bumper_set_in_a_modern_leafy_print_copy

Jess- Some gorgeous girlie sets on here for baby peach:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Wow Ellen... now you've sent me in to a whole world of confusion... was so set on the Vertbaudet stuff!! They're lovely!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

DOnt go further into the site then Jess cos everything is so lovely! Im quite liking this for above babies cot

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/aijographics/product/you-are-my-sunshine-wall-quote


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw that's lovely... THat is what OH and I say to each other... We give each other sunflowers instead of roses and walked back down the aisle at our wedding to _"you are my sunshine"_... Trying very hard to resist the rest of the site... it's so nice though!! :)


----------



## Onelildream

Good Morning! This weekend the inlaws were over. Last night was all of the siblings too... Everyone kept asking if I was ok. I guess the frequent trips to stare at the toilet could have given it away. I just kept saying I'm fine as cheerfully as I could. Then my SIL flat out asked if I was pregnant. Hahaha; I totally denied it. It was automatic response....NO!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Dream... Bless you. I'm sure they didn't believe your denials, but you denying it will have given them the message not to ask anymore... hopefully!! :) xx


----------



## Onelildream

Lou, Verna, Ellen, all the rest that are facing ailments; I hope you all feel better soon!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Its way too hard to resist Jess..............Its on £2.95 for packaging! Doh!

Awww Chell. Sounds like you''ve had a busy time family wise! Like Jess said Im sure they will back off the asking..It wont be long til you tell them all the great news xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Good news is I have a scan on Wednesday and by a blessing, Hubs switched his day off and gets to come!!! I'm super excited/nervous/scared/elated!


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah, I'm just not sure if I can keep it a secret after the scan....if all looks good I'll be busting at the seams to tell!


----------



## Peach Blossom

That's great news that OH gets to come to the scan!! Can't wait to see the pics!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Well its enitrely your call honey. We did tell our family after our 8 week scan as knew we wouldnt be able to keep schtum either hahahaha 

Its been AGES since we had a scan picce on here, cant wait to see you little one xxx


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies! 
Love the bumper ellen! hows your disk feeling?

Verna how are you - had the bloat subsided?

Lou nice to see you back on here today!

Suz good job on dtd again with DH! I did yesterday with DH and I was really full from a big lunch (big mistake) and so I felt a bit like a whale but oh well!

We are going to hawaii on thursday and i can't wait! it will be so nice to lay on the beach and by the pool and just relax and get away from all these worker guys in our house and the whole mess of it! a nice sparkling clean hotel room will be refreshing.


----------



## Rudeollie

HI Casey xxx The disk is a lot better today thanks. About time too after 5 days of not being able to do anything!

So jealous of you going to hawaii! You lucky lucky gal xxx


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Wow, so glad I finished my lunch before reading the mucus plug comments! :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Found my bumper!!!!!!!!!!!https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/ellaandotto/product/bumper_set_in_a_modern_leafy_print_copy
> 
> Jess- Some gorgeous girlie sets on here for baby peach:winkwink::winkwink:

Ita gorgeous! Ok gonna have to catch up the rest later... Almost finished the pic jess xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo.. I'm so excited to see it! :) x


----------



## Onelildream

Caught up on the thread.... :sick: mucus plug...lol.


----------



## Smile4me

hi ladies, havent had a chance to get caught up got called for jury duty :(

I do still have major bloat but I'm searching now for a new ob this sucks!!
I'm going to call her and let her know of my choice though.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Verna, Jury duty.. that sucks!

Good luck finding a new Ob... think it's the right decision though. :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Ok Jess here you go... I'm not sure I like it :nope: I wish I'd done angel wings! 

I might do angel wings as well then you can pick which one you like. I could get it drawn up tonight, then do it tomorrow. I feel really sick so don't think I can face cutting it all out tonight!! I have my ultrasound tomorrow so not sure I'll have time to do it and post it tomorrow, but I could post Wednesday on next day delivery so it will be with you Thursday. I can also take some pics of it for you to put on the auction and email them to you so you can get the auction going whenever you need to. 

Anyway here's some pics, what do you think? 

https://i54.tinypic.com/hst66g.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/egbhv6.jpg


This is an angel wing I practiced... 

https://i52.tinypic.com/2euoe53.jpg

x x x


----------



## lisaf

ACK you guys got all chatty again... 8 pages of reading, lol.
I love the angel wings cut-out
The butterflies in the shape of the ribbon is amazing!! I had no clue thats what you were going to do when I saw the picture up earlier! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww suz! That is beautiful! Well done you!


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I think the butterflies in the ribbon shape are beautiful!! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

lovely suz!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Completely awesome Suz!! You have some talent lady!! :)


----------



## SBB

Thanks girls :) x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies fs tomorrow whooopppp xxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Good luck caz! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Caz!
I LOVE LOVE LOVE that art Suz!!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Very very good luck for tomorrow caz honey xxxx Hope you get a good action plan! xxx


----------



## kcw81

good luck tomorrow caz!


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Ok Jess here you go... I'm not sure I like it :nope: I wish I'd done angel wings!
> 
> I might do angel wings as well then you can pick which one you like. I could get it drawn up tonight, then do it tomorrow. I feel really sick so don't think I can face cutting it all out tonight!! I have my ultrasound tomorrow so not sure I'll have time to do it and post it tomorrow, but I could post Wednesday on next day delivery so it will be with you Thursday. I can also take some pics of it for you to put on the auction and email them to you so you can get the auction going whenever you need to.
> 
> Anyway here's some pics, what do you think?
> 
> 
> x x x

Wow, Suz, I think it's beautiful! I know what you mean about the angel wings... If you feel up to doing an angel wing one then I'd love to see it, but please don't push yourself too hard.

Really don't stress about getting it done and sent to me. If you can get some photos to me by Saturday then I will auction it during Baby Loss Awareness Week (next week) and we can then worry about sending it after that! :)

You are truly an amazing talent and I love your creative spirit! Thank you!! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope the appt goes well tomorrow Caz! :hugs: xx


----------



## Onelildream

Wow, Suz. You are awesome.
Caz-You stick it to the man, Hun. Tell 'em what you want.

I've been on the couch all day... ugh. I feel like crap. I told my hubby this one better be a viable pregnancy or all of this is in vain!


----------



## lisaf

Hey Suz... IF you feel like doing an angel wings one... I had a neat thought on it... what if you started with angel wings and had them slowly transition so that by the end they are butterflies? Sounds like it would be insanely hard to pull off and may just look odd... but I thought it sounded super neat.

On a side note... aren't you terrified of screwing up? I'd be so afraid of the knife slipping since it looks like you're working with one solid sheet of white paper?


----------



## SBB

Lisa that sounds cool! In all honesty though it would be a lot of work to design, and there's a risk it would look weird so not really up for trying :haha: 

And yes terrified of slipping up! The whole piece would be ruined and I'd cry!! But the knife wouldn't actually slip that far so I could possibly save it if that happened... Hopefully!! 

Jess I'll work on it tomorrow then and post a piccy... Can defo get pics to you by Saturday... 
Then I'll do yours, and Lou's jungle animals too :D 


X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz - Where did you get the idea to make these pretty pieces you are making - did you see it somewhere before?

hey lisa, good mad men last night huh? poor old roger, what a sad sack! and don, it is getting harder and harder to root for him - but I still am! Meghan the secretary is a little seductress isn't she - I was surprised she took the bull by the horns there.


----------



## lisaf

Suz - I completely agree with you that it might look funny... I just loved the idea and am not ambitious enough to try and design it (or maybe I'm just too lazy, lol!)

KC - yes I loved Mad Men! I was shocked at the secretary... here I was thinking Don is going to make a pass at her and screw this thing up again but instead she throws herself at him... can't blame the guy :haha: I always thought Roger was pathetic... just a boy playing with Daddy's toys, never really doing anything. I was hoping American Aviation was going to get put back on the board though since they'll need the money.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Went out for a lovely dinner with my family tonight... Baby peach enjoyed it too I think as, after complaining she wasn't moving much, she's been going kick crazy since dinner!! :)


----------



## Smile4me

awww Jess thats awesome!

Well no luck in finding a doc and my tummy hurts so bad... I really do think its overstimulation which there is nothing they can do about it.

I REALLY want one of those pics Suz, let me know if you figure out a cheap way to ship them to the US.....

Sitting here vegging on the couch with the kiddos watching Marmaduke... Horrible movie but they think its funny so far... LOL


----------



## SBB

Verna should you go to hospital? Overstimulation can be really serious :( 

I will find out a cost for US shipping :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

That's great jess - Jesus has been wriggling away too! 

KC I don't know... I saw a real butterfly thing in a vintage shop but thought it was a bit gross! So wanted to make a modern one. Can't remember how I got to the cutting out from there! I'll post the pic of the HUGE one I did for an interior design customer last week... 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-With this much pain, maybe you should go in....My sil just had a cyst on her ovary that was fixing to rupture and it was the same kind of pain...


----------



## Smile4me

I had another strong OPK today grrrrr

so heres the one from 9-30 and the one from today 10-4??
 



Attached Files:







9-30.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 2









10-4.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SBB

I agree Verna, much better to be on the safe side :hugs: 

Here is the big one, it's 100 x 120cm it's HUGE!! 

https://i51.tinypic.com/10y3ypi.jpg

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

eeek really? I just took some gas x as it feels like gas and I have been so gassy the last couple of days.... Chel did she have that too? Was she on Clomid?


----------



## SBB

All the +OPKs are weird... I don't really know what could explain that. There was a girl on here who had about 10 days of full strong positives once, no explanation :shrug: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Wow, pretty cool Suz!

Verna sorry you can't find a doc yet - theres gotta be one for you at your nearby hospital! marmaduke sounds pretty bad but I don't know - I actually liked the scooby doo movie so maybe I would like it!

Lisa, agreed, Roger is pathetic. Seeing him with his forgotten trophy wife jane and the surprise delivery of his book was sad. Faye - I am disappointed in her for compromising her ethics and hooking Don up. Don was trying to take advantage of her and she stood strong but then relented. She has got it bad for Don, he is turning her into a typical servant how he treats other women in his life.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love that big piece Suz... :) xx

Right bed time for me. Speak tomorrow ladies... xx


----------



## lisaf

Hmm, Verna, I think you should at least call your doctor at let them know and see what they think (assuming she's not drunk again, right?)

Suz - thats AMAZING.
If I'm having a girl, I'm just going to copy you unless that shipping cost is cheap :D
I may have some frustrated moments where I need to pm you for advice while I figure it out, lol!

I bought a book on different methods of painting fabrics. I'm still trying to find a way to make my onesie painting commercially viable... I'll need to either screenprint or make more permanent stencils to do it.


----------



## lisaf

KC - I think Faye took it a little too far when she stood her ground... I admired her for refusing to budge when she believed in it... but that industry is so full of gossip anyway its not like it would be traced back to her or that the customer would feel unduly betrayed. The fact that she caved was BS though... at least stick with your beliefs!
I think the book thing was so sad because it was his memoir and his life had just crashed into a huge failure.
Pete has surprised me without successful he's been and how he's grown.. he was such a scheming whiny spoiled brat at first that I didn't think he'd make it. I thought it was funny to see how the labor/birth was viewed back then!


----------



## kcw81

Verna I think its not totally uncommon to get consecutive opks. IT happens. I think the general rule is that once you get your first positive, and you are sure its positive, then you are supposed to stop testing after that because the results aren't meaningful.


----------



## kcw81

haha I know, I totally agree about the labor thing being different back then. the men are just sort of clueless left out of the loop. pete's being pretty cool, so far... he is a weasel at heart though. maybe becoming a daddy is changing him.


----------



## SBB

Lisa I'll talk you through it all! It's actually not that hard, just very fiddly and VERY time consuming! 

Verna I agree with Lisa, call your doc. I know she's an idiot but at the moment she is the only one you have, she may be more helpful than last time... She can't be any worse!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Smile- please go and get checked out. Positive opks could be absolutely nothing adn just a sign of a strong ovulation along with the pains- but....... women also get positive opks when they have a large ovarian cyst honey. It is one of the indicators of it. So coupled with the pain i don't think you should ignore it at all. Go to the clinic/hospital tomorrow if you can't face the same doctor :hugs:

My broadband has just kicked in girls- a day early!! I'm online again! :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

yay good to hear that lou! must be such a relief!


----------



## babyloulou

It is!! I don't want to go to sleep now though! I want to chat now I can! :lol: it's 10 past midnight though so I should!


----------



## kcw81

oh do you have to be at work in the morning? you better power down the computer and get some Zs girl!


----------



## Smile4me

awww thanks hun, yes the weight gain has got me really concerned plus the gas pain I will go tomorrow. :)


----------



## Onelildream

yeah, Verna, sis said gas pains. She couldn't figure out if she was having labor like pains or constipation pains?? She said felt like gas and hurt all the way around...even her back. I wouls go. If it ruptured or will rupture, better to know...


----------



## Smile4me

thanks hun so what did they do?
I just showed my daughter and she was like OMG mom get to the dr DH is at work til 9:30 and its 6:30 so I will go once the little ones are down for bed.


----------



## kcw81

ohh I hope everything is okay verna! I seriously hope its just weird gas and bloat from ovulation and nothing worse!!!


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies, I wanted to give you an update, I just got back from the ER and apparently everything looks fine, there was some fluid around my right ovary so best guess from the ER dr. is that a cyst burst but everything is fine and I had several follicles on both ovaries :) YAY!! of course negative pregnancy test but thats to be expected way too early! The bloat is still bad but the pain med they gave me makes me feel so much better.. .hehe! I'll talk to you ladies tomorrow.. Good NIght lovely ladies:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

oh verna I am so glad you are okay and its nothing serious! have fun being medicated!


----------



## SBB

Glad it's all ok verna - phew!! Was quite worried there... 

Morning girls! Yay for broadband lou! Are you back at work today? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, glad that things are ok. Hope you're more comfortable soon. Have you tried drinking some hot water with teaspoon of fennel seeds in? That can help with bloat and fluid retention. :hugs: 

Morning Suz! :hi:


----------



## emaa

HI:flower:

how r u all hope all of u sisters doing very well:blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks goodness you are ok Verna.............I missed last nights build up and reading it all today was like the sart middle and end of a movie! So pleased to hear we have some good follie aciton going on and you should start to feel on the mend soon!

Suz, good luck for your scan honey. Hope Ive not missed you leaving for it xxx

Jess, glad baby peach has been pounding away for you. Mine had me up from 4-6 so Im SOOOOOO glad Im off work!

Chell - Hope you are feeling ok today. Cant wait to see you piccie! What time is the scan??

Lou! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!! Broadband!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! Broadband still all present and correct! :thumbup: No- I haven't gone to work Suz- I feel really ill today! My throat is closing up and I have a stinking cold! :-(

So glad everything was ok Verna. I would still change your docs though :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou xxx Get some honey and lemon with warm water down you! And DONT be rushing back to work..................

Meant to ask everyone. Have you all had appointments through to get the flu jab?? I just got one through saying to be at the docs between 8.30 & 9.00 this saturday. I dont really want it done tho.


----------



## SBB

I haven't had anything about flu jab :shrug: it hasn't even been mentioned... 

Lou I hope you feel better :hugs: 

I feel awful today :( really sick... I am so sick of feeling sick!! 6 months constantly is no fun... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww hugs Suz. Sorry you feel so crapola xxx Sending you some super healthy/vibrant vibes xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I was reading about the Flu jab yesterday and it says that if you are high risk you should have it, but ask for the one without the mercury. There is no evidence that it is dangerous to you or the bubs and it helps to not weaken your immune system if you do come down with it... up to you entirely hon! xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Suz :hugs: sorry you're feeling sick... :( Perhaps you have my MS... sorry! ;) xx


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry you feel sick still Suz! That's rubbish! Poor you! I hope it wears off soon :hugs:

I haven't had a flu appointment through yet Ellen but I have heard all pregnant women are going to be offered it this winter. I don't think you have to have it. I don't think I want it either!

Right the photos I've been wanting to post for ages!! 

My latest bump pic- it's about 2-3 weeks ago now.... 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/cd85baaa.jpg

I'll do the nursery so far pics in a minute xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love the bump pic!! So neat! Hope you're feeling better soon. xx


----------



## SBB

Lovely bump Lou! Can't wait to see the nursery :happydance:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Right- here's a few nursery pics. Unfortunately I didn't take a pic on my phone at the very beginning when it was carpets and bright pink and yellow walls! :lol: Here are some pics of the few stages though (hard to fit the room in on my phone) 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/43797a43.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/72be412a.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/71b90708.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/ffc9343c.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/5ee04047.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

There is also a wardrobe in the bottom right corner too- but didn't fit it on the photo x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love it Lou!! How nice to have so much space in there! :) x


----------



## SBB

Whoa it's HUGE!! Love the furniture and floor... Can't wait to see it all done :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks girls- it is beautiful- just gotta wait for all the colourful Vertbaudet stuff now! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

hrumpf... don't mention Vertbaudet to me... in a major sulk with them! Sure your stuff will be lovely though! :) xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh and btw... this article is on the BBC website today: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11471311


----------



## babyloulou

The weird middle age couple who delivered the first bit of Vertbaudet stuff yesterday have just come back. I thought "yay rest of my stuff"!!! But no... they just delivered a bloody Vertbaudet catalogue!! I don't understand- they are showing as dispatched 4 days ago - same as the two that came yesterday!! What a bizarre company!


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Oh and btw... this article is on the BBC website today: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11471311

That's interesting.... I'll ask my MW about it on Friday... 

Half the angel wings cut out now I have to go get ready for US.. Back later x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hmmm that article is interesting Peach- making me change my mind actually.... maybe I will have it??


----------



## SBB

They are weird Lou! I am still waiting for stuff.. We have a guy deliver here, for next, debenhams and vertbaudet... He's great though I have his number and he rings to check I'm home and if I need to return stuff I just text him and he comes back! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I just don't understand why they came all the way back here to deliver a book when I have all the stuff outstanding!? :shrug: It's bizarre!

Good look for the ultrasound Suz- I hope they let you have a peak at baby too xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, hope the US is ok and you get a peek at bubs!

So some advice please ladies... I work on the 7th floor of a building in Soho... On Friday this week and Monday next week the lift will be out of order for repairs... The thought of climbing 7 flights of stairs when I'm not pregnant is fairly hellish... but the thought of doing it in my current state is abhorrent... do you think I can legitimately ask to work from home those days?! Or am I being a pathetic lazy arse who should embrace the exercise?!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I DEFINITELY think you can ask to work from home Jess! Especially if that is possible in your line of work. They should do whatever they can to make it easier xx


----------



## Rudeollie

DEFFO ASK TO HOME WORK!!!!!!!!!! It will fall under health and safety risk assessment Jess Im pretty certain xxx

Good luck Suz xxx

Lou, my delivery persons is a normal woman like suz' man hahahaha She delivers my debenhams stuff and calls me or pops stuff into where I work. I p*ssed at Verbaudet cos the emails with the offers on we keep gettin arent arriving til after 2pm.................When they have all expired!:dohh:

I read the article too Jess and will be speakin to the midwife on Thursday............I COULD be persuaded, as I was going to have it for work last year but dad got admitted to ICU. But DH listens to his bro WAY too much and he says its all government consipries/control..............:growlmad:


----------



## Peach Blossom

My OH is fairly good at finding research papers and details on these things I'll ask him to let me know where we can look at any such research... I've had the normal flu jab 3 years in a row now and touch wood haven't been ill at all! :) Think I'll go for it if I'm offered it which I probably won't be cos Enfield seems to be stuck in the 1970's!! :haha:

May ask our Health and Safety officer what he thinks about me climbing 7 flights of stairs!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive just mailed the article to DH for his opinion. Of course we're nervous about our bamb inos but thinking about the cases where preggers women DID get/do get flu............That seems much scarier and more dangerous than NOT getting jabbed you know??

Id be interested to know scare stories of women actually having HAD the jab............

Jess definately ask. Im sure they'll say to/either that or someone will have to carry you ahahaha

Right, Im compling a list for my MW appoinment on Thursday.........I need my HIP form, info the jab, and to tell her Im also carrying a poo baby cos Ive not been to the loo in about 5 days ahahaha Thansk to my iron tablets. Fibre AINT touching it! x


----------



## babyloulou

What about something that is a natural laxative like extra strong mints or something Ellen? Or polos? Go on - get that poo out! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

HAhahaha I will give those a try Lou and report back.................Best wait a day or so tho and see if my 3 tins of beans over 4 days are just been a bit slow to respond hahahaha

How are you feeling this afternoon? x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Try this Ellen. First thing in the morning before you have anything at all, drink a cup of hot water. Then take some acidophilus tablets. Wait about 10 minutes before eating anything. That routine has really helped me and I've been incredibly regular the whole pregnancy!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm a bit better this afternoon Ellen. Been eating Lockets which have helped numb my throat a little bit! I seem to feel loads worse in the mornings. Still all colded up though!


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies! Tomorrow is my scan wooooohooooo! But not until 4:15pm. boooo. I'm going to have to keep super busy all day with the hubby so I can keep my anxiety down!

I told Verna with 8 follies she's going to be the next octomom. lol.
I hope you are all well! My son is on my lap so I can't see the keyboard or type too much!
Sorry about your sore throat, Lou! Last night I had a dream that I had a terrible sore throat and was running from a forest fire. ?! lol


----------



## kcw81

morning ladies! 

Jess see if you can work from home for sure! its worth a try to ask them! 

Ellen I am so sorry about the constipation! Sounds awful, 5 days??? I would die. And you had beans and everything and still no relief? UGGHHH!! DO you drink any caffeine? You could try a small coffee to get things moving. My doc said at this point in the preggo a little caffeine isn't going to harm anything and can help you poo. Better than a laxative but he also said it would be A-okay to take an actual laxative to get things moving since its not healthy to hold so much poop!

Sorry about your cold Lou!

Chell excited for your scan!!


----------



## Onelildream

Jess, I'm not even 9 weeks preg and I would decline walking those steps! lol.


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck for your scan Chel- I'm sure everything will be perfect this time :hugs:

Hi Casey :hi:


----------



## Rudeollie

HI Casey & Chell xxx

Thanks for the coffee hint Case. I dont drink it at all so that should work on me hahaha Hope Im not going to go the other way then tho hahahaha

Im ironing.....But after 6 days of doing nothing Im glad to be doing it! Having to rest tho cos my back keeps aching.


----------



## Smile4me

oh Lou hun, I hope the coffee helps move things, it usually does for me :)

Jess I would def say something as they should hazve accomodations for disabled as well as pregnant women.... YOu are not whining at all sweetie

Good Luck on your scan Chel Positive thoughts hunny... and shame on you ... Octo Mom AAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## babyloulou

OO be careful Ellen!! Ironing makes my back ache anyway- never mind when you have a bad back!! Don't end up in more pain :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Ollie try a big fruit smoothie, I make up a pint of smoothie from strawberries, blueberries, grapes, a bit of probiotic yoghurt, spinach and grapefruit juice... 
Or kiwis are meant to work! 

So had my u/s and I have some swolen tissue basically, it should go after Jesus arrives... 
I had to beg them to let me see him, he finally gave in and showed me bubs, he's head down but I didn't really get to see him much :( but he looked ok so that's good :D 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, saw this article this morning and Chel's octomum comment made me think of it again... https://www.metro.co.uk/news/842976-quintuplets-on-way-for-lesbian-couple

Ellen, I once ate a 1kg bag of dried apricots... not for any other reason than they were there... that'll make you regular... although I wouldn't recommend it!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww good news Suz xxx Eeeek did he look all big and squishy in there??

I will try kiwis cos I like them! Thanks xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad you got to see Jesus Suz! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Oh and jess I would probably just walk up the stairs, but demand a half hour break at each level, with someone to bring you a drink/biscuit on each level... That should take up most of the day!! :rofl: 

Went to asda today, they have baby event on. Lou they have the johnsons boxes, the White one for £10 and the purple one for £13. However, they also have johnsons stuff for £1 each. And you get a lot less than 13 things in the box... So as I don't think I need the box I just bought the bits I needed for £1 each. They do have 6 packs of Baby wipes for £5 which is quite good...

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lol he didn't look that big! I couldn't really make out what they were looking at... It was in the Breast screening bit so not even in maternity! 

My bump has gone weird! It just seems like it's all flabby now?! :shrug: hope it goes back to baby bumpness :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Glad verything was OK Suz- and glad you got a glimpse of Jesus! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

Ellen Ellen Ellen..... when the dr was checking me last night he said so you are going for number 5&6 huh? LOL I was like uhhhhhh NO! 
The funny thing was the attending Dr. told dh that I was a saint :) he said he experienced clomid in his family and he knows the affects on the women but he said I was so sweet ... LOL! I have been doing well I must say


----------



## babyloulou

Wow - thats good about Asda Suz- I'm gonna look to see if it's online now. Our nearest Asda is miles away x


----------



## Smile4me

ah poo i knew I forgot something 
Congrat Suz!!!!! head down already wow!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Lol verna did your dh tell the doctor you're normally a nightmare?! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

HA yes actually he said and I quote "She's clutching her hand very tight to the bed while she smiles, just wait til we get home and her head spins around" LOL
Then he added... Yes she's been very good this go round...:haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz, this one keeps changing shape too. One day I look masive and the next im all neat and tidy. Good on the asda stuff btw - I shall be purchasing some of it with my weekly shop next week. Ive got a big wicker basket thing for babies toiletries.......

Awww Verna, what a sweet doc! xxx

Well DH is reading a bit TOO much. He's freakin out that Ive only gained 10lbs. Even tho Ive got 3 months to go AND my books state a total gain of 20-35lbs! I swear Im going to have to get my midwife to write me a note home hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha bless him Ellen!! My OH lost interest in the books after the 1st trimester!! 

Asda hardly have anything online. I cant find any changing boxes on the website- might have to try and get to an Asda I think!


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh found them now by googling. They are both sold out on Asda online! :-( Damn not having the internet for days! :rolleyes:


----------



## lisaf

Ellen - if you're already overweight at all, a gain of 15lbs is totally normal... and the final trimester/month the baby starts putting on weight like crazy so you have plenty of time to get up to a higher weight gain, lol!

Verna - glad you at least know what it was... very glad the cyst burst instead of twisting etc... and LOL @ the doctor's comments!

I've gotten into quite a few flu jab debates on BnB since I got pregnant. Everything I read from a reliable source shows no risk (beyond the normal vaccine risks) with the flu jab, but the risks if you get the flu while pregnant are quite scary.

I had a scary dream last night that my 2 week old baby needed its vaccines (probably should have been 2 months, but apparently my dream self doesn't know anything about childhood vaccine schedules) but it had a cold and they wouldn't jab him/her. I was hysterically crying to my doctor that my baby needs the vaccines and what if their cold is already an illness that the vaccines could have prevented etc... Told him about my sister and was sobbing, begging him to give my child the vaccines. :dohh:

Started adding stuff to my baby registry last night :) Its set to private until we announce publicly.  I've only added boring stuff so far that is gender neutral or that wouldn't matter either way (cloth diapers/burp cloths etc).


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls!! Lots of pages to catch up on and I forgot most of it! Here's my 34 weeks bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks bump.jpeg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SBB

Nice bump Tyson! 

Weird dream Lisa :wacko: 

Jess - I am going to use some different shades of blue, and pinks/purples in the pic - hope that's ok! Let me know if you'd rather it was just pink/blue... 
Hopefully will post a pic later. The cutting out has taken forever! Just going to start the colours... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

That sounds lovely Suz. Thank you! Xxx :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Girls I need help I feel hideous :cry: 

I feel so sick and keep almost being sick, but I'm not, I have got like an acidic feeling all down to my chest. 

Is it heartburn? Acid reflux or whatever? Does anyone know what I can take for it? :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Try Gaviscon hon... Also stick to bland food and see if that helps. Xx


----------



## kcw81

Sorry you are ill suz! hopefully you can just rest and drink water and take the antacids that jess recommended. Maybe some milk or icecream if you don't have any antacids since they neutralize. Would it help you feel better if you did puke? maybe you oughta try and let a puke out.

Verna can this guy Doc be your new doc? he sounded nice. was he joking about twins? 

HI lisa, weird dream!


----------



## Smile4me

of course he was kidding hun :)
He was a diagnostician or something like that ... he just works in the ER they have no idea about fertility..hehe

I am so scared about finding a new doc as much as I know I need one, I'm nervous and have put it off. ....I'm procrastinating and I shouldnt bcuz I have to get my 21 day bloods done. I think I will wait it out, if I am pregnant I will find someone immediately if I am not I have a little more time to search, does that make sense?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies when the fs today hes sending me to a man called mr fox for him to help my with the 2 losses i have had so he will hopefully get to the bottom of this and when i have seen him we have to go back to the fs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Glad you had a good appointment Caz! :hugs: 

Verna- makes perfect sense honey :thumbup:

Suz- sorry you are so uncomfortable! Get some rest darling xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Great news on the app Caz xxx FX this new guy can solve the mysteries hey xxx

Suz, sounds like acid reflux.......Try what Jess recommended. I tend to chew the remegal tablets cos gaviscon makes me vomm. IF they dont work tho go see you docs and get something on prescription that you can take in pregnancy. Its called something like Zantac and is meant to be the bee's knees for us preggers xxx

Just ate my body weight in spag bol............mmmmmmmmmmmm! Chocolate shortbread for afters soon yummy!


----------



## lisaf

SO hungry :( can I just get hooked up to an IV because I'm tired of chewing/swallowing food all day long.


----------



## Smile4me

oh Suz hun that does sound like Major heart burn which I got with all four of my daughters.... a sign of a baby with a lot of hair. :)


----------



## SBB

Lol 'try and let out a puke' :rofl: 

I can't make myself sick I'm afraid... I've tried a couple of times when drunk/ill!! 

I had a good cry and then we went and got some gaviscon! It was about £8 so defo getting a free prescription for some from the midwife... But hopefully it will help... 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

I got roped in to a diaper decorating contest... :(

I'm going to make a little car with straps on his shoulders that says "just married" and has cans hanging off the back, then make my son's diaper a tuxedo. Ugh... I'm so not up to it, but gotta help out a friend............

suz-if it's really bad, I would get on the zantac. That stuff worked wonders for me!


----------



## Rudeollie

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 2 weeks on sunday Im going to see my baby again! Haahahahaha

Just booked our bonding scan! So FRICKIN excited! Hahahaha

Oh and Ive just bought a load of baby stuff off the la Redoute sale! Ooopsy! hahaha x

Chell that sounds tiring but fun! x


----------



## caz & bob

aw soon will be here ellen i will look forward to seeing the pic hun dream that sounds fab i would love to do somethink like that xxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Caz, great news on the appt. Good luck with the tests on the mcs. Xx


----------



## kcw81

how exciting ellen! what is a bonding scan?

chell what is a diaper decorating party??

I am confused!


----------



## Rudeollie

Its basically a 4d scan Casey. You spend more time getting scanned tho and I'll get a dvd too so we've booked it for near my mums so we can show her after. And Ive booked it for the weekend it would have been her and dads wedding anniversey.............I thought that would cheer her up s bit u know??


----------



## caz & bob

they are great them scans my niece had one she got a pic and a dvd its so amazing how the baby looks on the dvd she having a girl not long to go now she jew 5th dec carnt wait xxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

You;ll have to tell me how close to the dvd she looks when she arrives caz! 

Lol at your son on your pic btw! How cute hahahaha x


----------



## SBB

Just uploading the pics Jess so don't go anywhere! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

ellen that sounds cool - won't you see the penis or the vag though?


----------



## Rudeollie

No cos Ive opted for non gender...........Its £40 more to find out the gender on one of these scans! Madness!


----------



## caz & bob

i will yes hellen when we went Chester zoo haha everyone says hes going to have all the girls round him there's a little girls round here and she always says to him i love you i have put a better pic of him on were hes smiling ha xxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Ok, this has taken AGES so I hope you like it!! No pressure :haha: 

Internet is v slow so can't edit to turn the pics the right way round :dohh: 

https://i52.tinypic.com/23sdldx.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/x5bkzo.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/23uq4o9.jpg


Just to remind you here is the ribbon/butterfly one 


https://i54.tinypic.com/hst66g.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/egbhv6.jpg


Now that they're done, do you want to auction both? Perhaps if you could just pay for the frames, which are £17 each and the postage?

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Wow suz those are lovely!!! such a talented girl.


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-You're amazing!

Diaper decorating contest is like a halloween costume contest, but you can only use the diaper, and that's it...I'm prob not supposed to do the car, but that will make it better.

LADIES I AM SOOO EXCITED!!!! IKEA IS HAVING A 40% OFF COUNTERTOP SALE when you buy a kitchen over 2500, which means I get my WHITE QUARTZ COUNTERTOPS for my new house's kitchen!!! EEEEEK! I was so excited I was crying! lol.


----------



## Onelildream

Inspiration for my new kitchen!!! I'm even getting that gorgeous china cabinet installed. Ohhhh, I'm sooooo inlove!
 



Attached Files:







ikea-2010-kitchen-design-ideas-0-554x330.jpg
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SBB

PMSL I'd wet myself if I could get 40% off quartz worktops too!! :haha: 

That daiper thing sounds cool, make sure you take a pic and post it! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Love 'the kitchen Chell! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Right off to look at the la redoute sale now...:rofl:

Yay for your scan Ellen! So exciting! :happydance: 

I am watching "My Fake Baby" on Living. It's a repeat and I've seen it before. Has anyone ever watched it? It's about women who can't have children or have lost children and replace them with lifelike dolls that they spend thousands on. It's weird and very sad. It's on channel 114 for any UKers interested xx


----------



## babyloulou

Both of those pictures are stunning Suz!! X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz they're both amazing. Thank you so much for your generous offer. Will PM you about it later. You're so great! Can't believe how talented you are! Xxx :hug:


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-wow. Strange. And sad


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, seen it before... Too freaky for words... Especially the woman who spends £200 on an outfit for her new arrival... Gives me the creeps!! :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, those are beautiful!


----------



## lisaf

I've heard about the dolls and seen pictures of them... but the concept freaks me out BIG time! 
Of course I'm totally creeped out easily... even was extremely disturbed by the avatar pic one girl on BnB put up (PM me if you want the details).

Chell - what a gorgeous kitchen!!! :) We had to go dark countertops, light cabinets as our kitchen is SOOOO tiny! And we had to go super cheap :haha: We still don't have all our cabinet doors, lol.


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I know Jess- she's just arrived in America to fetch her new "baby"! So sad!


----------



## lisaf

Did I ever tell you girls about the electronic baby project we had in high school? We had those dolls that cry and have to be 'fed' etc and will record abuse or neglect if you don't attend to them.
Well first thing is that my car broke down on the way to the mall where I had a part-time job. A guy from a construction site ran across 4 lanes of traffic to help me and asked about my baby :dohh: Had to tell him it was a doll.
Then when I was leaving my job, carrying the baby through the mall in the car seat, someone behind me went 'oh!!! Its a doll!! Thank goodness! I thought your baby was dead!'
:rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think the saddest is the woman who has the doll made to look like her grandson and all through the programme you think it's because he's died and it turns out he just moved to Australia and grew up!!!


----------



## lisaf

Peach Blossom said:


> I think the saddest is the woman who has the doll made to look like her grandson and all through the programme you think it's because he's died and it turns out he just moved to Australia and grew up!!!

OMG


----------



## babyloulou

It is disturbing- they are so lifelike- and yet not at the same time- they kind of look like dead babies :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

BTW did anyone read the Metro this morning and the story about the green fanged spiders who's fangs glow in the dark?! They're in the UK and bite!! Gonna stock up on conkers!!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- we have those dolls at school for the girls doing health and social care!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Think I need one of those dolls Lisa had for my DH! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god Jess! That sounds like a spider even I'd be scared of!! :shock: why do their fangs glow???


----------



## lisaf

I got 2 marks of neglect when I had the doll... once cuz I slept through it crying (they put the speaker on the back where it gets muffled by the carseat fabric/padding... you cant put it on its stomach because that is neglect :haha:)
The other mark of neglect is that I had to work, they made me stick it under the register then had me over working the camera and didn't call me when it was crying (I was one of 'santa's helpers' at the mall that year :rofl:)
Luckily my teacher didn't fail me, lol!

(PS and to clarify, the pic that disturbed me on BnB was NOT any of you lovely gals, lol realized it may come across bad!)


----------



## lisaf

Hey... glowing fangs? At least I'll see it coming!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I think I "might" know what avatar you mean Lisa x


----------



## Peach Blossom

https://https://www.metro.co.uk/news/842962-arachnophobes-beware-giant-spiders-taking-over-a-street-in-exeter


----------



## Rudeollie

Great Im off to bed now with thoughts of green fanged glow in the freakin dark spiders! THANKS JESS!!!!!!!!! Hahahaha

Oh and chucky lookin dolls...............Good night sleep coming my way!

Suz, wonderful wonderful pics honey xxx 

Chell - I adore that ikea kitchen! Good choice!

Right nighty nighty, speak to u all tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

can't open that link :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Try this... https://www.metro.co.uk/news/842962...-giant-spiders-taking-over-a-street-in-exeter

Sorry Ellen :blush: As Lisa says though... At least you'll see them in the dark! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## SBB

Green fanged spiders?! Eeek! They sound pretty funny though! 

I've heard of that programme but never watched it... I've seen clips of the bit she goes to a designer shop and buys the expensive outfit :wacko:

I'm off to sleep now, jess I'll reply to your PM tomorrow :) 

Lisa thankfully I never got one of those dolls in school. I was naughty so I'd have probably failed on purpose!! :haha: 

Night girls :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

"they pose no threat if undisturbed" So... what happens if you 'disturb' them?!?

Those spiders aren't THAT huge.. you guys have such tiny spiders over there, lol!
I mean... I'd call it huge if I saw it, but I've seen spiders that are 4-5cms before (Assuming they measure leg span, not just body size)


----------



## lisaf

Our whole class was naughty... the teacher used those plastic concert wrist-bands to strap the feeding 'key' onto your wrist to make sure you didn't foist the doll off on anybody else.
Well we had a substitute and somebody swiped a bunch of spare wristbands... so most of the kids in my class cut theirs off... handed the baby off to a parent, sibling or girlfriend, then put a new band on come Monday and the teacher had no clue.


----------



## SBB

For f**ks sake I just opened the spider link - I thought they sounded funny til I saw one! Ew they are horrid looking things! I hope they kill them all in Exeter so they don't come any further north! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lisa the spiders in our house at the moment are 5/6cm including legs! Yuck! 

And that's probably what I'd have done with the wrist bands too! :lol: 

Right, must sleep, and no doubt dream about green fanged spiders. Thanks jess, next time, don't feel you have to share :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ewww- I've got to admit I might develop a spider phobia if one of those drops on me in the night!!


----------



## babyloulou

Night Suz and Ellen. I'm just gonna watch last nights episode of The Inbetweeners then go to bed too xx


----------



## lisaf

if one of those things touched me, I'd have to go into therapy or get admitted to a psych ward.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi ladies. I love my new dr!! I had a great day and here are baby pics!!


Baby is now measuring 13+3 and hr is 150


----------



## babyloulou

Wow! They are brilliant pics for 13 weeks Reeds!! They're like my 20 week ones! So glad you have a nice new doctor too :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you! I was so excited and those are external with a empty bladder. the baby was having a party in my belly. I have to go now cause Tj has to do his online course but I will be back on later. xxx


----------



## lisaf

wow! Are those the teeth roots I see in the jaw area?


----------



## NurseKel

Congrats on getting to see Jesus today.
Verna, glad you got checked out and it was nothing too serious.
Suz, I love the artwork! You are so talented. Figure out how to do ducks and ship to the states woman! LOL
Reeds, I was in tears at your scan pics b/c I am so happy for you! I know what you have been through and words can't express how wonderful it is.
You ladies and your spider talk make me get crawly skin! I can not stand creepy, crawly things. If I saw spiders that frequently in my house I would die. LOL
Hello to everyone! I have been trying to stay caught up and even typed a long message on my phone earlier and then lost it...grrr!


----------



## Onelildream

Reeds-YAY! Congrats. I cannot believe you are 13 weeks already! 2nd trimester! Woohoo. Nice scan pics!
Kel-Hope all is well. Cade sure is a cutie!
If I saw a spider like that I'd cry. Straight up.

Well, nothing sounds good for dinner...I guess I'll make the stand-by dinner: Pizza... Lame, huh? Oh well.


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow reeds!! I love the scan pics!! And on that last one...sure looks like the family jewels between his legs....too early to tell maybe, but I think BOY!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

lisaf said:


> wow! Are those the teeth roots I see in the jaw area?

I am not sure but I think so! That first one is kinda creepy. LOL I was so impressed with this scan. It was a external and my bladder was not full. I was so anxious about this appt. With all the bad dreams I have been having. 

Kel thank you so much. xxx

I am actually starting to feel like this is all real now and now a dream. 

Tyson I am hoping for a boy...when the hr was in the 170 & 180's I was thinking girl, but with the profile and the hr now I am leaning toward boy. I want a boy but healthy is most important. :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Reeds what a great scan, congrats hun!


----------



## lisaf

my dog decided to play with a skunk tonight :( Emergency bath seems to have gotten most of it.. he must have just gotten misted somehow...
SO mad at him though because he charged down the side yard and then wouldn't come when we called.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls xxx

Reeds, LOVIN the scan piccie xxx How lovely!!!!!!!!

Jess - THANKS(!) Spider dreams a plenty last night, one example...........I was in my garage and one chased me out, and then it FLEW up my stairs to meet me at the top and got on my face!!! I was screaming and screaming and hitting it with an old maths book????? (that must have been the school chat coming through)

Its raining cats and dogs here today so I intend to go nowehere and just organise some cupboards and drawers x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:blush: sorry Ellen... I'll make it up to you and give you some nice things to dream about tonight... promise!! :hugs: 

Lisa, poor you having to deal with skunk smell... I can only imagine how hideous that is!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh yeah, Reeds LOVE the scan pics... so glad it all went well. x


----------



## SBB

Sorry but lol at the dream ollie! I woke up this am then went back to sleep and just woke again! Oops :D it was so nice though I must have needed a good sleep! 

Reeds those pics are great! I had a weird one like your first pic, it looked like a skull and was kind of creepy too! 
So glad everything is ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Thanks Suz (!) 

Im perusing Dot P's cos its 20% off online on everything. Im thinking of gettin some yoga pants for after baby is born. You know for in/leaving hospital. What do u reckon?? x

Jess - I look forward to sweeter dreams tonight thanks! Hahahaha x


----------



## SBB

Yeh sounds good ollie. Don't forget it will be frickin freezing by then! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im thinking those teamed with a vest & my big chunky cardies and boots should do me ok! Found some in the sale for £10 too!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! Still haven't gone to work- I've almost completely lost my voice today!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, poor you Lou... at least you can still type!! :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

That's true Jess!! Silver lining and all that! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep Lou. Talk with your fingers! Yay!

Right someone please remove my card from my hands! Ive just bought 3 pairs of boots! Eeek! 

Im on Mat leave now Im not MEANT to be spending this much! Doh! x


----------



## babyloulou

Shopping is all there is to do when you have so long off Ellen! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

LOU! I honestly think I need to join internet shoppers anonymous! hahahha x


----------



## babyloulou

Talking of shopping has anyone bought any toys? I have bought loads of clothes for baby but no 'playing' stuff! I was reading about the importance of toys and stimulation for newborns. I haven't got anything!


----------



## Rudeollie

No Ive not bothered Lou. Im pretty certain I will get a load of toys stuff as gifts, as I tend to buy clothes, flowers and a toy as a standard baby pressie...........And my family do the same.

Besides I really dont think I will be upto "playing" very much til bubs is at least a month old hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah that's true- I suppose I don't have to worry about it to start with and we probably will get toys as pressies. My mum has already bought a giant teddy bear! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww! My mums attempting to buy all of marks' unisex clothing range I think! Hahaha

Right Im cross now. Its my own fault tho. I bought some gift boxes for all my female xmas pressies and only 2 of the gifts fit in the size Ive got! Grrrrrr! Anyone need 8 small gold giftboxes! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Ellen you crease me up!! Thank you though as you make me feel restrained!! :haha:

I just had the funniest encounter. I have a badge that I wear on public transport in London that says "baby on board". I'm on my way to Milton Keynes to film the matinee of hairspray so have lots of bags etc. I went to the wide load/luggage gate and the guard looked a bit panicked and asked me "where's baby?!" I pointed to my bump and laughed... Think he thought I'd wondered off and left my baby in a shop!!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Jess that is HILARIOUS! Im quite jealous too that you have one of those badges!


----------



## SBB

Ha ha that's hilarious!! 

Ellen step away from the credit card :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Your as bad as me Ellen! :lol: Ive been washing baby clothes and hanging them up this week and the wardrobe and drawers are all nearly full already! :lol: I'm on to buying 6-9 months now! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

You get them free at any tube station. Do you want me to send you one?! Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yes please Jess! You see - the luxuries you get living in london! Hahahaha

Right Ive hidden my card and am going to have a sleep now. I had another early kicking sessions this morning and I dont think I can last until bedtime. 

Hehehehe Lou! 6-9months?!?!?!? You are baby clothes monster! Hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess will you send me one too??? Pleeeeeeeeease xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah sure Lou. Xx


----------



## Smile4me

that is funny Jess OMG duh!!!

Lou did you finally go? you know relief after five days?
I haven't gone since Saturday and I took two ex lax last night and five fiber pills (as directed on the box) and NOTHING, I think this might be why my stomach is soooooo swollen?
UGH! it hurts


----------



## Rudeollie

Verna - Its me thats blocked up.............And still am! Nightmare!!!

I would def say its why your tum hurts honey. Mine kills and with a jiggly 6month old in there -NOT FUN!!!!


----------



## Smile4me

awww Ellen hun have you had any luck and how many days has it been?
I'm dying .. LoL


----------



## Rudeollie

Its been since friday for me and nope no luck as yet! MY bad back hadnt helped much tho so now that feels a lot better Im hoping nature will take its course! 

Its horrid! I really really dont want piles! Hahaha


----------



## Smile4me

I DO piles would be great right now :0) LOL and I'm not even pregnant ugh! I am in the 2ww though YAY!!! WOO!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha! Yahooo on the 2ww! Fingers crossed for a nice super sitcky BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kcw81

hello my constipated friends! you poor things. I cannot stand it when I can't go number 2 and I really feel for you. IT makes you feel so bloated and uncomfortable and like you can't even do anything, like you don't want to leave the house!! I seriously think after this long with so many meals in between you are going to have to go soon, theres no room forit!

I just dropped my ball and chain of a dog off at the doggy boarding place and won't see him for 8 days. we leave tomorrow. Is this how it is with your kids? Like I get annoyed having to do shit for him all day everyday - he is always just staring at me looking needy - but now that I dropped him off its sad! I won't see the cute little pup for a long time!


----------



## babyloulou

Everything crossed for your TWW Verna!! Sending you loads of sticky dust xxx

Well OH and I have just been to a solicitors to draw up some wills!! How un-exciting! :rofl: After 6 years of never sorting the money situation out though it needed to be done now we are having a baby! Especially as we are not married and EVERYTHING is in OHs name! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I know what you mean exactly Casey!! OH always has to tell me to stop talking about and worrying about the dogs when we go away!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

How mature and slightly depressing Lou hahahaha But yep it has to be done to cover bambinos xxx

Casey, bless your little pooch! But roll on Hawaii! Woo hoo! 

Parsnip and parmesan soup for tea when DH gets home! Im STARVING today! x


----------



## babyloulou

I've requested a Chinese for tea tonight! Our new local Chinese does chips deep-fried in chilli salt! Sooooo unhealthy but sooooo divine!!! Unfortunately I think they have become a serious craving! This will be the third time I've had them this week! :blush: I have been eating so badly through this pregnancy! I ate loads better for TTC! :lol: I have gone off salad, loads of veg, can't stomach any fruit. All I want is carbs!! :haha: Im gonna be 50 stone by Jan! 

It was all very mature Ellen- the solicitors was all weird and stuffy! Like a big old haunted house! The thing is I don't actually own anything at all :haha: the only thing in my name is our Labrador :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehehe well at least you'll be taken care! Hahahaha 

It is a good thing to do tho............At least then IF something does happen, you will be finacially secure for your deep fried chlli chips hahahaha

I so want a chinese now tho you bad bad influence! x


----------



## babyloulou

I know- I think OH has got rather a bum deal out of the wills compared to me!! :lol: If anything happens to him I get his business, all four properties, etc... If anything happens to me he gets nada!! :rofl: :rofl:

Sorry love about the Chinese temptation!! OH is trying to urge me to develop a healthier craving before he gets fat too! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lol! Thats like my hubby! He says I dont HAVE to eat chocolate or muffins everynight cos he's going to get fat.............I said Im not making HIM eat it too! Hahahaha x


----------



## Smile4me

congrats Lou that is something dh and I need to do but I just can't bring myself to do it... I guess its a fear of some sort?

Yay Casey Hawaii that is so impressive!! I know I asked you this before but you are going to Hawaii for vacation? darn clomid makes me forgetful too...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kc we went away for a long weekend leaving Puss at home with someone coming in twice a day to feed him. I almost had a panic attack the first night out of guilt and worry and had to text the guy who was feeding him to check he was ok... Also asked him to give puss a cuddle from me :blush: :rofl: I'm going to be a totally neurotic mum I can feel it!! Haha

Lou that's very grown up. OH and I are seeing our financial advisor this week to sort out life insurance etc... Hadn't thought about wills, but as we're married I guess it's not so pressing.


----------



## kcw81

Lou that is a good idea about the wills. very grown up. It sounds like how me and my DH are - he has everything and is the big money maker and all I have is my car and my smile! but where would they be without us huh? thos fried chips sound abso delish!

Verna we are going for vacay but also partially going to cheer on my DH's best friend who is running in the IRon Man Triathalon in Kona. He and his wife and kids will be there so we hope to spend some time with them after the race. That guy is so in shape its ridiculous.

Yeah Jess I hope they give my little Chompy a cuddle everyday! He will have fun playing with all the other pups though so thats good. he probably won't want to leave the place.


----------



## Smile4me

Awww Casey hun have fun in Hawaii you must be bursting at the seams!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies had my fs appointment yesterday it went well i have to go and see a mr fox about my miscarriages i have had so he should sort us out my fs said that its implanting but my body is rejecting it for some reason so i will let you all no more when i have see mr fox xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Caz hun I'm so happy they are going to sort it out for you! BIG HUGS


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you hun xxxxx


----------



## SBB

Aw KC I'm jealous have a great time! I totally freak when I have to leave my babies! When we went camping for 3 days, I cried! I didn't want to leave them :blush: my mum actually came to stay at our house so I knew they'd be fine but I missed them loads! I don't actually think I could go away for a week or 2 without having a meltdown! 

Lou those chips sound gorgeous! Thankfully I have been quite good... Still into veggies and fruit.. Although we have had take away pizza more times in the last month than in about 2 years! Although maybe that's cos they've only just started delivering to our village :haha: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

So I worry about my cats when we leave them... but only because of some bad things that happened before... SIL was supposed to watch them but gave the key to her mom and took off to go stay with a boyfriend a few towns over. I'm sure his mom checked in 2x a day and pet them and everything, but I was upset to not have her staying there when that was what she'd told us she'd do.
Then we went away for 2 days, figured we'd just leave the automatic feeder and the water fountain. Turns out the feeder wasn't set up right (my fault) and they only got 1/3 a cup 3x a day... for 3 adult cats :dohh:

We don't board our dog, we either take him with us or have him stay with a friend... I pay the friend :) She has a dog, they love playing together and I get at least one picture texted to me per day so I know my boy is happy. I still worry about my furbabies.


----------



## babyloulou

I can't put mine in kennels either. One reason being we put our labrador in kennels when he was about 6 months old for 3 days and when we picked him up he was covered in poo!! :growlmad: - and the second reason being because our terrier is a rescue dog and was distraught in the rescue centre's cage when we got him- I don't think he'd survive being put back in one! He'd have a heart attack! :lol: We pay one of OH's friends (who already works for him) to run the business and stay at the house with the dogs whenever we go away! 

I've just been really naughty and ordered some UGG cardy boots off Amazon!! Not even stuff for the baby now- just spending on myself!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

oooh, I forgot to share... my friend with the 1 month old baby said the best thing she got (so far) was this set of black and white flashcards. These to be exact: https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Flash-Cards-Jungle-Collection/dp/B000P5WJIG
They prop the lion card up on the inside of her bassinette and she 'talks' to it for ages, lol!
They didn't expect her to react to them so soon, the lion is totally her favorite though :haha:

Just a thought for those of you talking about baby toys.
My friend bought me this cute stuffed animal rattle.. its a rainbow colored worm thingie that has rattles in it.. her son loved to suck on the ends and shake it.


Alright.. I may have just outed myself on facebook :( I posted a link to a friends wall of the babysteals website... they have these adorable girly socks up right now and honestly they are SCREAMING her daughter's name.... she commented asking me what I was doing on that site.... whoops!!!
I told her a friend of mine posts pics of the stuff every day on a message board and thats how I saw them.... only 2 weeks more to go damnit!!! Hope she lets it drop and nobody else notices... yikes! DH will KILL me!


----------



## SBB

Love those cards they are v cute! 

Lol I hope you haven't given it away!! :haha: 

Night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou I need new uggs! Might go boot shopping tomorrow... But I want something more waterproof as my uggs are hopeless in the rain! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

awww... jealous of your uggs... its never really cool enough here to wear them... some girls do, but there is a major 'stink' issue lol.


----------



## babyloulou

I've bought the grey knitted kind- the ones that look like a woolly jumper! :lol: Never had any UGGs before!!  

How amazing that the baby likes the cards already Lisa- that is so cute!! 

The rest of my Vertbaudet stuff finally came today! Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lou Did you order them a size down? they run HUGE! I bought black ones on ebay and I am an 8.5 so I bought .5 sizes down, an 8, and they are still too big! Funny now I am trying to re-sell the ones I bought on ebay and no one will buy! How much you get them for? I love UGGS all uggs. I wish I could buy tons they are so comfy but they are so spendy!!

My dogs boarding place is rad, its on a 10 acre farm and they let the dogs run free all day long and there is even a pond to swim in and at night they get roomy compartments in a barn that have a potty door in each one to go outside to pee.


----------



## Smile4me

yea Uggs arent really popular here either just the teenagers in the summer ha with their short shorts and ugg boots.. LOL!

Knit wool kind sound cute though!

ok five fiber pills and two rounds of ex lax and NO RELIEF:help::pop:


----------



## Smile4me

Oh Chel texted her scan was normal and she is aweek off so she is due May 17th:happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls! I boarded my Rott once when he was a slightly older pup while we watched my baby nephew. We were still in town and the place was down the street. When I picked him up after two days, they said he was very depressed and would just sit by the door. He didn't want to eat or play or anything. That was the last time we did that...now OH's brother takes care of both dogs for us.

Lisa, those flashcards are super cute!


----------



## TySonNMe

Yay for Dream!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

Aww your poor rott marg! We took my dog to this place numerous times and he comes home exhausted and happy so I ain't worried!

Verna sucky constipation still!! ITs gotta give way soon doesn't it? Otherwise maybe try and enema or a real laxative! Get things moving! I would die!

Yay for Chell! I was a little worried since I didn't see her post?


----------



## Smile4me

I just had dh buy some suppositories ... if things dont move by tomorrow, I'm def going to do it :loo::haha:

Yes, Chel had a Church Youth program so she wanted to give you guys an update. 
What a relief!!!! I was soo worried for her.:happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Yay Chel!!!! GREAT news!!


----------



## lisaf

Just to share with my fellow spider-haters... I just had one drop on me from the ceiling :( It was BIG... skinny, thin legs but BIG. I just threw a fit/tantrum over it and almost cried... it almost landed on my face, but I saw it dangling and ducked, but I was sitting and it ended up on my lap and it disappeared as soon as it hit my leg... I can't find it and I'm traumatized. :cry:


----------



## Onelildream

Hey ladies! 
Ugh, Lisa, that's HORRIBLE!
Sorry I haven't had time to catch up, but for some reason BnB was saying ERROR to me for a long time, and now I'm ready for bed...or atleast ready to lay down.

Well, OUR BABY HAS A HEARTBEAT! YAY!

As my pregnancy test determined (by being so late) I am about a week late on my dates...So baby is measuring 8weeks1day. There was a nice healthy heartbeat. I am sooooo thankful for that.

While I was sitting in the exam room waiting for the doctor to come in, I started to panic. I wasn't sure I could handle another D&C. I started to cry, hyperventilate, and dry heave. I know, DRAMATIC, right?! lol. Thankfully my sweet honey was there to talk me through it. My wonderful doctor quickly searched for a heartbeat and told me to look. I was sooooo happy. I know I'm not out of the woods, but it was super comforting. My next appt is in 3 weeks to see baby again! Yay! I love my doctor! He said he won't even charge me for the office scans. (I'm pretty sure they don't charge anyone for the roller machine in the exam room, though) lol. Well, crappy quality pictures on my u/s printout, so they aren't photographing well, so no pics to share...sorry.

But, YAY!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww congratulations Chel!! So happy for you. Must have been so lovely to see :hugs: 

Right I'm off for my midwife appointment and to spread my germs!! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chel that's great news!! So happy for you. You know before 8 weeks there is no blood flow between the mother and baby. Once you get to 8 weeks and the blood flow is established your chances of miscarrying reduce dramatically!! So yay for a strong hb and yay for being over 8 weeks. Take care of yourself lovely. :hugs: xxx


----------



## kcw81

Congrats Chell! Jess you are up early today, what time is it there? I am just off to bed, its midnight. We gotta leave for the airport at 630am - so early for me! Have a great week and I will try to check in and say hi to everyone whlie I am there!
xxx00


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls/ Night Casey! xxx Have a super trip wont you xxx

Chel, great news on bubs! So relieved and happy for you!!!! xxx

Lou - You go spread them germs honey! Im off for my MW appointment at 11, and DH has told my friend to come with me! Idiot! What does he think Im gonna do/say that means I need to be supervised! Derrrrr! YAY on the Uggs tho! 

AFM: (sorry Verna xx) FINALLY been to the loo! But I swear to you know there were tears! Hurt so bad! ANd now the seal has been broken.............Im going every 15 minutes! Hahahahaha Sorry TMI xxx


----------



## SBB

Yay chell that's fantastic news :happydance: I thought your scan was today :dohh: I'm easily confused!! 

Lisa that spider story is horrible :( I'd have had a little fit as well! Do you have a scan today? 

Lol Ellen I'm glad you've finally been! Thanks for 'the tmi :haha: 

Lou good luck at the midwife! 

KC have a great time! :hugs: 

Morning jess :wave: think I'm going to the shops today, then I will finish the pics and take some photos for you... Either today or tomorrow 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Wel had my MW appointment and all is going well. Bubs is measuring 29 weeks, and its got a lovely strong heartbeat she said, and cos I had a trainee in there I got told the rate and its 150 bpm.

She says weight wise I am spot on, and to tell DH to shut up hahahaha OH and my fav comment.............That I have great stomach muscles hahahaha She said it made it hard for her to feel the top of my uterus. Look at me MUSCLE WOMAN! Hahaha

Lou hope your app went well too xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Ellen. Yes mine went well too. Bump measured at 25 weeks (so a few days ahead like you), heartbeat was fine, etc.. Midwife is still not happy about my itchy skin and redid my blood tests again. She also told me I am eligible to give birth at the Birth Centre instead of the hospital! :happydance: But that means.... no drugs!! :shock:


----------



## Smile4me

So happy to hear everyone is better and all appointments are going Great! YAY

Ellen hun I dropped some kids off at the pool as well ...ALL NIGHT LONG and I lost 5 pounds this morning WHEW relief! tummy still hurts like its full of gas though...hmmm 

Good Morning lovely ladies!


----------



## babyloulou

"Dropped some kids off at the pool"!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Verna- I just nearly wet myself! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

LOL! I'm glad I could make you laugh hun :)
I can't believe I will be testing in 9 days... I'M SO NERVOUS!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm nervous for you too babe!! Everything crossed here! :dust:


----------



## Smile4me

Where's the pics of your lovely nursery hun? I love picsof nurseries and get ideas ... hehe Ellen I can't wait to see yours too sweetie, it sounds soooo colorful!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: ladies!

Ellen and Verna, I'm glad that your blockages have cleared! :) Hope you're more comfortable!

Ellen, great news about your appt. Love the comment about your muscles! Have you been doing yoga and stuff? Or are you just naturally muscley?!

Lou, glad your appt went well too. Hope the itch isn't too bad for you. 

Who was after the "baby on board" badge yesterday? Managed to get 2 from the tube station this morning so pm me your address and I'll send it to you. xx


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- it was me and Ellen I think. Ill PM you now- thanks honey xx

Verna- did you see my photos of the nursery the other day?? We haven't put all the Vertbaudet colourful stuff in yet!!


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> "Dropped some kids off at the pool"!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Verna- I just nearly wet myself! :rofl:

:rofl: I nearly wet myself too! Another one of my faves is 'gave birth to some baby otters' :rofl: 

Glad appointments went well, I have mine tomorrow. Lol my midwife said the same about my tummy muscles - erm, I don't have any!! 

Boot shopping didn't go well, but I did get an awesome pair of slippers :D and some yummy puddings from m&s! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

OO what slippers did you get Suz?? I LOVE comfy slippers! (how old am I?? :lol:)


----------



## SBB

They're M&S I'll post a link x x x


----------



## Smile4me

No Lou I didn't see the pics hun... Lemme see!!!!


----------



## SBB

https://m.marksandspencer.com/mt/ww...2966030,k:slippers&page=2&un_jtt_v_color=Mink
These is grey :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

They look like the UGGs ive just bought! :rofl: They look mega comfy and warm!

i'll find them and repost Verna xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahahaa Verna u crack me up girl! hahahaha 

Glad we are both a few Lbs lighter! xxx

Suz, Love the slippers! And now I NEED m&s desserts hahahah

Jess - Yay! Thansk for the badges! I'll PM you now xxx

Lou - Cool on your app. Great news on the birthing centre too, I however was told Im DEFFO not giving birth in the pool but may be allowed to labour in it..............Stupid MW! How can they tell that from my being anemic hey???


----------



## babyloulou

Here they are Verna - the pics are a bit dark though. There is a wardrobe in the bottom right corner too that wouldn't fit on the photos x

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/43797a43.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/72be412a.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/71b90708.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/ffc9343c.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/5ee04047.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Midwife said to me "you'll have no chance of a water birth either here or at a hospital- they are ridiculously popular and always full!!"


----------



## Rudeollie

Ours only has one so Im happy to rent one..............Im going to ask the consultant at 36 weeks, I'l let the pro's be the judges! Hahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

So, I've talked to the Health and safety guy here at the office and we've agreed that I should work from home tomorrow and Monday! YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

You are probably best to rent one if you really want one Ellen- midwife says she has never known any of her ladies who have said they want one actually managing to get in one- so you are probably better with your own!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have to go to the labour ward cos of my high risk-ness, but the registrar told me that they have 2 pools and they are rarely both in use at the same time... can you rent one and take it to the hospital?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay! That great news Jess! Woop woop! XXX

Sounds like your MW tells you the truth Lou. I like mine but do doubt some of what she says!

Oh I got antenatal class info too..........Its in a v v v scummy clinic and has put me RIGHT off going to them hahahaha And its 10-12 for 3 monday in a row............DH cant get that time off work! No evening options AT ALL! I think thats rubbish!


----------



## Rudeollie

Here Jess :

https://www.baby-stork.co.uk/


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Ellen! Will the hospitals let you take your own pool? x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah most of them will do Jess. The pool Im looking at on that site, says thepool is so compact it fits in a holdall...........And its £175 for 4 weeks hire with a local pick up and drop off.


----------



## babyloulou

I got my class info too. Mine are 7-9 on two Wednesday evenings in November!! I can't believe yours are only in the day!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rudeollie said:


> Yeah most of them will do Jess. The pool Im looking at on that site, says thepool is so compact it fits in a holdall...........And its £175 for 4 weeks hire with a local pick up and drop off.

Oh that's cool... Will talk to my obs next week when I see her and see what she says about it all. :)


----------



## Rudeollie

I know - Its crap isnt it?? I think its cos of our area being a major scum fest with non workers................So they dont even bother with higher class mums and dads in the outer villages that actually WORK hard! Hahaha


----------



## Peach Blossom

My classes are at the hospital from 10-1 every Monday from 29th Nov for 4 weeks... I've heard the classes are full of Chavs... can't wait! :haha:

Did I tell you guys that I have to buy ear plugs for my OH today? My snoring has reached such epic proportions that he can't sleep!! :rofl: I found him and the cat on the sofa the other morning!! I was never that bad before I was pregnant!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: my OH has started snoring a lot more! Thankfully I haven't!! 

I was looking into the NCT classes but it's over £200 so don't think we'll do that... 
X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Jess Im sooo glad to hear you say that! I keep waking myself up snoring on a night. Im not waking DH up yet tho as he's so exhausted at the mo Im sure a plane could land next to him and he wouldnt budge!

Ive just found out one of my friends is working on the new Harry Potter film! Im not a HP fan but Im sure gonna try get an invite to the wrap party hahahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

No, we were told not to bother in our area as a friend went to NCT around us and said they were rubbish!


----------



## babyloulou

Your poor OH and Puss!! :lol:

You are all getting more "class" time than me though! I only get 4 hours in total!


----------



## SBB

Oh really jess? Maybe I'll try and find some reviews of my local ones... They're 18hours altogether! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Maybe we have longer where I am so all the Chavs can keep up! :haha: I'm not a snob by any means, but the thought of sitting in a group of teenage mums dressed in burberry sends shivers down my spine! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Peach Blossom said:


> Maybe we have longer where I am so all the Chavs can keep up! :haha: I'm not a snob by any means, but the thought of sitting in a group of teenage mums dressed in burberry sends shivers down my spine! :haha:

:rofl: :haha:


----------



## SBB

God me too jess... It'll be all tracksuit bottoms tucked into uggs, and bare bumps out!!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oi lay off the Uggs!! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha Suz... Nipping out for a cigarette every 10 minutes... Oh God, I think I'm turning in to my mother! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahahaha We are all on the same page here then hahahaha!

I'll end up getting punched if I go to ours..........Ive NO patience for scummy rudeness at the best of times but certainly not when preggers!

I was supermarket shopping the other day and 2 neanderthals came in effin and blinding near me and loads of kiddies...........I almost had an cardic from shouting at them!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: sorry Lou! But I highly doubt you'll wear yours with a tracksuit and a full face of makeup!! :haha:
I have uggs - it's all about how you wear them :D 

Jess if anyone nips out for a fag - can you imagine?! I don't know what I'd do!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha Ellen, my OH always pulls me away from people like that so that I'm not tempted to say anything!


----------



## Rudeollie

I would hit them..............But as I said there I have MAJOR anger issues at present haha


----------



## Peach Blossom

I absolutely cannot stand smoking pregnant people...


----------



## babyloulou

Or goes to the pub across the road for a fag and a half a cider!! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

oh Lou hun that is sooooooo lovely!Thanks for sharing! XOXO


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh stop it now! My blood pressure is going up hahahaha!

Or if you hear them discussing names and you hear a Chardonnay or something else equally horrific! Hahaha


----------



## Peach Blossom

I was a bit confused about your comment Verna... thought you were talking about the fag and cider!! :rofl: Then twigged you were talking about Lou's lovely nursery!!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! There was an article on the news yesterday saying that they are swapping the guidelines back to 1-2 units of alcohol being ok in pregnancy again. I was reading the news story- which didn't bother me in itself- but the first reader that had commented on it had said something like "I was a heavy drinker and smoker and never stopped during all my pregnancies and they were all fine. My mum also got hammered while pregnant with me and I'm fine"- I really had to stop myself replying! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Ooooh Lou! Let me at it let me at it! Hahahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Seriously - you'd get into a massive brawl!! There were loads of responses with people trying to explain to the moron that there is a big difference between a pregnant woman having a glass of wine at a wedding to a pregnant woman "getting hammered" every night!! She just thought people were "picking on her for being honest!" f*cking dick!!


----------



## SBB

Grrrr comments like that really wind me up! My mum drank guiness every day, I'm fine... Doesn't mean it's ok!! We were just lucky I think... Why bother taking 'the risk?! 

There was a woman on here on a thread about drinking who said she was still drinking and said 'just because I'm pregnant I'm not a nun, my baby isn't going to stop me having fun' she was just trying to wind everyone up I think :dohh:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Lou! PMSL! 

Yeah Suz, I recall that one............Some people do just try to goad others into a scrap!

Well this little one has JUST woken up after the MW poked it this morning. Poor little thing. Why are they so dog rough hey?? xx


----------



## babyloulou

I have had half a flute of champagne since being pregnant (in Paris when we got engaged)- but I felt too scared to finish it! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I know Ellen- my midwife actually made me go "owww" this morning automatically without realising! :lol: She apologised and said "oo sorry"- they press on you like your a bloomin beach ball!


----------



## Rudeollie

I was going to have some champers on my 30th but was soo narky I didnt want DH to have the rest of the bottle so didnt bother hahaha

We do have a bottle of Moet from our wedding that we have stored away til after our first was born...................SO thats something to look forward to! x


----------



## SBB

They guy who scanned my ribs yesterday was pressing sooo hard - I was saying ouch! a lot - erm I'm here cos it hurts, could you maybe be a bit gentle?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've just thought after posting it on another thread that I haven't told you lot about the M&Ps palaver have I??? They are worse than Vertbaudet for customer services and just as bad as everyone always says!! I'll copy what I've just wrote on the Mamas and Papas moan thread I just saw in 2nd trimester- easier than explaining it again.....

_I wouldn't bother- we've had that this week! My OH has built our M&Ps nursery and all the handles are missing off the changer unit. He tried ringing but he was waiting for literally half an hour on the phone and it was never answered so he emailed them instead- anyway 4 days later no response to the email- so he tried phoning again- took him a whole afternoon to get through (on hold for 40 minutes when they finally answered) just for them to tell him they can't "just take calls" and had to take his number and get someone to call him back within 48 hours! Then 48 hours later.... you've got it.... still no reply!!! So last night he went to the nearest store and asked them and the girl there was really sympathetic- she said the customer services is useless - took his name and address and everything that was missing and said she would send them out straight away! Just got to see if they arrive now!
Anyway- I would go to a store if I were you!! _


----------



## Rudeollie

OH no Lou! Thats bad! I had a do with them over an online order I did and it didnt register my gift card.................I mailed them and they got back to me straight away and sorted it out!

I shall be very wary in future now tho! x

God my indegestion is back with a vengance! Hows yours Suz?? x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Lou, sorry you're having trouble with M&P. We did store pick up as it saved the delivery cost. They forgot to give us one of the boxes, but I have to say they were very good about phoning me and letting me know then arranging for free delivery of it! Shame you are having such a horrible time with them. :hugs: x


----------



## babyloulou

It's just if you have a problem that they are a problem! :lol: The order wen through fine- everything was delivered on time. It was all ok. But as soon as something was missing! I just hope the handles come now or OH might implode!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha and that would SO not be a good thing! hahahaha

OMG! Ive just been reading that Johnny Depp made a suprise visit to a school in Greenwich after one of the little girls asked him to come help the kids plan a "Mutiny!"How jealous am I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

What?!! That's so unfair :hissy: He has a holiday cottage at a small beach that we go to in Cornwall... have I seen him ever?! NO! Maybe if I pretend to be a school girl... Hmmm...


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha I CERTAINLY wouldnt have any problems dressing as a school girl for him! Whatever takes his fancy hahahahaha x Miss Paradis is one VERY lucky gal! xxx


----------



## SBB

My little sisters new boyfriend looks just like johnny depp! I will get a picture and post it sometime! 

Ellen my heartburnyness has been better yesterday and today.. Hopefully it will stay away now! But I doubt it... Hope yours buggers off soon! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I have emailed you, but check your junk as my email sometimes goes there...! x


----------



## SBB

Lou M&Ps sound hideous!! I'd be going mad too! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks honey! It seems to be fruit that sets it off, which isnt good!

Man alive ANOTHER reason been an only child sucks hahahaha xx


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Ellen the after effects of the stoppage is KILLING me, I think I feel worse what the heck is this???


----------



## SBB

Jess I got it :) just haven't replied! I will though :) 

I just had a nice little nap and off to see OH do an acoustic gig tonight so I'll email you the pics tomorrow and sort out the money later.... :D 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cool, thanks hon! Wasn't hassling you, just didn't want you to think I'd ignored you! :) Have fun at the gig!


----------



## Rudeollie

Have to say after my "visit" this morning I had a few close calls after Verna and my tummy felt horrid. But its settled down now so hopefully yours does too xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Mmmm Johnny Depp!! :sex:

Well after my little rant about Mamas and Papas the girl from the store that OH spoke to yesterday has just phoned and said she can't get through to anyone to order the parts either!! Apparently they have to use exactly the same numbers as the customers and she gets no reply! :rofl: She said there are hardly any customer service staff left and it's all a nightmare! :shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Lou! That is mega shit a rooney! Im thinking you may be inline for some mega compensation! xxx

Hi Caz, Im good thanks hows you?? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I don't fancy my chances Ellen! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha oh dear!

Well Ive just had a lovely soak in the tub and am settling down to watch skyone for the next 3 hours! Im pretty sure I might go into labour if I was watching all my fav programmes nearer the time this one is due from laughin my ass off hahahaa x


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Oh Lou! That is mega shit a rooney! Im thinking you may be inline for some mega compensation! xxx
> 
> Hi Caz, Im good thanks hows you?? xxx

ok ellen thanx hun af is jew Saturday so just waiting may test in the morning xxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

Cigarettes, cocktails, and Johnny Depp... oh my.. you ladies have been talkative as usual, lol.
I only just got on BnB because they actually made me do work today! The nerve! :haha:
I'm even ignoring some of it to get on here and catch up a little before you all go off to bed.

I did have my scan today.. it was amazing... picture is at the end of my journal... we are now calling the baby Pinnochio since its hand is up by its face looking like a nose.. anyway you'd have to see it to understand.
Baby was moving around a bunch though, waving hands and feet and wiggling. Saw the heartbeat of course.. it was just amazing!
Turns out I don't owe my specialist anything!!! My insurance has been covering a lot of it and my consultation fee was even partially refunded so they've been using that to pay for my co-pays! So relieved I'm not going to get a $600 bill all of a sudden.
I only have 1 more appointment/scan with him... in 2 weeks. I scheduled my first real OB appointment for 2 weeks after that.
I feel SO good and relaxed after seeing the 10 week scan looking so good.


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh so glad it went so well Lisa! Can you post your piccy here too? Xx


----------



## lisaf

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/ultrasounds004a.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw... Hey baby pinnocchio!! So glad you had a good scan! Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless- look at his little hand/nose :lol: So glad everything is ok Lisa :flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lovely scan Lisa. 

Ladies I bought my second box of diapers, a pack of socks and a hooded towel set. We had already purchased the baby book and a set of onesies with monkeys on them! We are slowly starting....


----------



## babyloulou

Yay! Reeds! You can buy, buy, buy now you've had your scan! :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have been on the hunt for a crib/changing table combo but I really want one in cherry and I just can't find one I am in love with. I also want to buy a carseat/stroller combo before I quit my job I feel like those are my 2 big purchases. ANy website suggestions ladies?


----------



## lisaf

reeds, I think JCPenny has some great cribs actually, and the reviews on them are good, better than the reviews on the Babies R Us ones.
Babies R Us seems to have a great selection online for travel systems.. if you find something you like there, you can shop around afterwards for stuff. If you want a combo together, you're probably looking at Graco since they're the most popular. Don't forget the infant seat is only going to be good for so long, you might want to get the bigger seat now too. Britax has the best ratings, but boy are they pricey!!
Target is another option but BabiesRUs has a better selection it seems
Walmart is ok, but their prices aren't that great on stuff I've noticed.

www.babysteals.com is a great site too... new deals up 2x a day.


----------



## Smile4me

Reedsgirl I think Babies R Us has the best selection and the best quality. They have a large selection of cherry, you will find much more online than in the store.Good Luck

AFM found the culpret to my problems, my Primary Dr says it was the Darvicet with clomid combo that is causing all of my problems :( OOPS!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I looked at Jcpenny on line....didn't see any that caught my eye. I hadnt even thought of babiesrus! LOL Thanks for the advice for the other car seat Lisa but I will be using the pumpkin seat for at least a year...hopefully. And from looking at them they are not as expensive as the combo seats.


----------



## lisaf

they are definitely cheaper, and even better in a travel system. I just assume I'm going to have a huge kid and have heard of them outgrowing the infant seat at 6 or 7 months in some cases... so I'm assuming the worst :haha:
I also figure I'll register for those things and possibly get them as gifts... one reason to pick out a combo seat now. Its the kind of thing I've seen most office baby showers buy, lol. So I'm hoping the office will purchase my $300 combo seat for me and thats just fine if it sits in the garage for 6 or even 12 months.

I am sort of wishing my friend who just had babies will outgrow theirs in time for us, lol. I would totally trust them as far as accidents go and they both bought new so I'd only have to worry about recalls. Unfortunately the friend in town has a tiny baby, so I am probably out of luck on that one!

I actually hated half the Babies R Us cribs, but love almost all the JC Penny ones, lol.. they have GREAT sales too (FYI, I bought all the onesies for my friend's shower there... Gerber are cheaper than Carters but get horrible ratings... so I wanted to get her Carters... well a 5 pack is normally $25+ and I got them for $14 each)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I just ordered my crib off BabiesR"US!!! I love it. It was the one I had looked at at target.com and had missed on the one day sale for 119.00 Its normally 249 and I just paid 170 for it. Its the crib/changer combo I wanted! So excited


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Pretty much all my kids were big Lisa but they weight on most of them are 20lbs or 1 year which ever comes first. I am so hoping I don't have a 20lb 7 month old. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am going to see if this link works...

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3695478

Its not a super fancy bed but its grows with s/he and I love how basic it is.


----------



## lisaf

I like this one: https://www4.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.as...&Nao=0&PSO=0&CmCatId=70676|77448#BVRRWidgetID
And this one: https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3725220
And this one (but hopefully not in white):
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4010493


----------



## Smile4me

Reedsgirl I sure hope you took advantage of the 20% coupon that Babies R us has in the Sunday paper every Sunday plus they run specials online if you google babies r us coupons like $50.00 off etc.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Those are pretty Lisa but I really wanted the combo with the changing table.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Smile4me said:


> Reedsgirl I sure hope you took advantage of the 20% coupon that Babies R us has in the Sunday paper every Sunday plus they run specials online if you google babies r us coupons like $50.00 off etc.

Aaaawww Man NO Verna I didn't! I didn't even think of that. Just seen that it was the same bed I was looking at for 100 less than any place else. Crap. Oh well I will be sure to do that when I look for carseat combos. :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

That's a lovely looking bed Reeds! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

You can probably take your receipt in and they will do an adjustment, I'm ALL about saving money especially on large purchases like these.

Lisa/Reeds - LOVE the scan pics ladies, What a Relief!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I will so try that. I am trying to get into the hang of a budget and saving...I know it sounds silly but for the past few years with Tj and I both working money hasn't been a issue and now I have to re-adjust and be sure I can stay within the budget but there are things we need and I so want to get them bought within the next month and then I will feel better. Does that make sense?


----------



## Smile4me

oh yea! btw... Babies R us has a layaway if you didnt know you have to put 5 or 10% and then get it out within 3 months.... :)

Will you have a baby shower?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Smile4me said:


> oh yea! btw... Babies R us has a layaway if you didnt know you have to put 5 or 10% and then get it out within 3 months.... :)
> 
> Will you have a baby shower?

I am not sure...I think the ladies at my church will probably give me one. And I have had a few friend mention it. BUt since this is my 4th I am not expecting one...even though I am starting all over. LOL


----------



## Smile4me

You have three kids hun? What are their ages?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes..Ashleigh is 15, Hayley is 14 and Dylan is 7. This is Tj's first.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I had my tubes tied after I had Dylan and just had them reversed in April of 09.


----------



## Smile4me

AHHHHH OK My dh does not have any of his own :( I REALLLLLY hope we have a sticky bean soon... I'm 36 and I told him i didn't want to try after 40 I really wouldnt try after 35 but that didnt happen...


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, congrats on your cute little Pinocchio!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Keep being positive hun! It will happen. You know Clomid works for you. Its didnt for me at all....I think God was just tired of hearing me whine. LOL Your doing everything right and you will get your blessing soon we are all praying and rooting for you!


----------



## lisaf

reeds - I love the idea of the attached changing table, I'm just paranoid my kid will somehow use it to climb out of the crib :haha: If this child is going to be anything like my husband was as a kid, we're in BIG trouble


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Lisa since it is a smooth surface and can be unattached once the baby gets older I think we are safe in that area. I understand what you mean...my Dh's nickname is monkey..


----------



## lisaf

Lol thats great that it can detach... can it still stand on its own without being attached?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes it can become a small dresser kinda like a night stand.


----------



## lisaf

Super cool then! :) 
I'm probably going to be getting a tent for the crib to keep the cats out.. guess that would stop my kid from climbing out too, lol.
I am a little torn on the changing table decision. We plan on putting a closet organizer in and maybe not getting a dresser... but if we get a changer, I really want it to be usable as something else... a dresser, a bookshelf, a cupboard... something, you know? A dresser would be best, but if we're doing the closet organizer, it might be a waste? 
HMMM


----------



## reedsgirl1138

lisaf said:


> Super cool then! :)
> I'm probably going to be getting a tent for the crib to keep the cats out.. guess that would stop my kid from climbing out too, lol.
> I am a little torn on the changing table decision. We plan on putting a closet organizer in and maybe not getting a dresser... but if we get a changer, I really want it to be usable as something else... a dresser, a bookshelf, a cupboard... something, you know? A dresser would be best, but if we're doing the closet organizer, it might be a waste?
> HMMM


That is part of why I got the combo cause the baby will be going in with us for a while...as we only have a 4bdroom house. And I thought this option also saved with space. The one I ordered also has a trundle under it and I am going to put baskets in it for diapers and such is my plan. My friend did put a closet organizer in and she really didn't need a dreser then but I think its just a personal choice and what your needs are. I really like the bookshelf idea if you dont need the dresser.


----------



## lisaf

ok, after spending this WHOLE time since I last posted looking at changing tables (and omg, I hate them ALL) I did fall a bit in love with this combo unit! :)
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3927623
But then I think I read reviews that the changing pad on these combo units are not as big as standard ones, so you can't put a thicker one in...
So then I poked around a bit and found this... such a steal too.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/BSF-Baby...able-and-Clothing-Organizer-Espresso/12330429


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! 

Laura has just text me to let us know that Shae wasn't breech so the midwife gave her a sweep yesterday. She lost her plug and them has had a show this morning- so she's hoping it's going to be later today xx


----------



## SBB

Eeek!!! Good luck Laura! :happydance: can't wait for the birth story and photos! 

Kel we need more photos from you too! 

Lisa I love the pinocchio scan pic! So glad everything is ok :D 

Right am off for my midwife appt shortly... I am going to London later to see Mumford and Sons... Seemed like a good idea at the time, but now I'm knackered I'm not sure! Have got standing tickets stupidly so can't even sit down! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh wow! I was thinking of her at 5am this morning!!! GOOD LUCK LAURA XXX

Suz, sounds like a good night but Id be VERY tempted to take one of those folding chairs hahaha, just try get near a wall so you can lean against it???? Good luck with the MW x

Lou - How you feeling today?


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck with the midwife Suz :hugs:

I'm still feeling rough Ellen- its moved to my chest now- i think ive got a chest infection! :-( Got all three kids coming for the weekend from Wales tonight though- so need to snap out of it!! Got to drive down half way and fetch them in a bit!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh man! Lou! That does not sound good! Are you gonna go see the docs?? Might be an idea to get in before the weekend as a chest infection when preggers isnt going to be good! Its one of the rare occasions too where you will get anti biotics............xxx

I feel sicky today. Thought it was heartburn but its not.............Im not hungry at all one minute then starving the next but the thought of anything we have in made me feel green!


----------



## babyloulou

That's what's been making me eat crap Ellen! I never have any appetite except for carbs and cheese!!! :lol:

I'm going to leave it until Monday. If I feel better then fine I'll go to work- if I don't then I'll go to the docs instead and get a note!


----------



## Rudeollie

Sounds like a good plan Lou xxx 

Well Ive had to surrender to the hunger and made a big salad and jacket spud. Im just hope I can keep it down!

Your eating is a typical boy diet isnt it?? x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning ladies...or afternoon. lol. I woke up feeling really good this morning. 
So excited for Laura hope her lo cooperates and comes today. 

I am working today but on the count down only 22 more days and I am done!! woohooo


----------



## babyloulou

Oo lucky you Reeds!! I'm gonna put in to finish at 30 weeks I think- so 5 weeks left! :happydance: 

Is that right Ellen? Is carbs a boy thing? X


----------



## SBB

Mmmm jacket spud :D I might have one! But haven't got any salad :( I like it with cheese, coleslaw and loads of salad... 

Sorry you're still feeling crappy Lou :hugs: go to the docs today and get signed off :D 

All ok at the midwife, Jesus measuring right on track, head down and she thinks he'll stay that way now... She took one look at me though and said she thinks I'm aneamic, so will let me know if bloods confirm that on Monday... 

Right I'm going to nuke a jkt potato and then crisp it up in the oven! Thanks for the idea Ellen...

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

You're both making me want a jacket potato now!! Too busy trying to clean the house for the kids coming though! I've just mopped the floors and then Ruudi my terrier came running through the house after rolling in mud! :growlmad: I'm sure he's got a smile on his face now! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

My jacket potato was yummy! 

Right I have to go and get some sleep before tonight. Jess is it ok if I get the pics to you tomorrow lunchtime? Sorry I know it seems to be taking forever! When were you planning to start the auction? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Have a good rest Suz and glad to inspire some healthy spud eating hahahaha Glad the MW went went too........The anemic things a doddle after you get some iron in you xxx

Reeds, how fab that you only have that time left at work! Then u cna be a lady of leisure like moi! Hahahaha

Lou - Yep, carbs and salt - boy and sweet stuff and salads are girls apparently................. Not sure what Im having then cos Im split 50/50 bwteen those food groups hahahaha


----------



## Peach Blossom

hi ladies :hi: 

Lou sorry you're feeling rubbish... hope it moves off your chest quickly!

Suz, that's fine hon. I'll do a 7 day auction starting tomorrow. Have a nice nap.


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies!
Yay Suz for the wonderful scan!

Lou I hope you feel better sweetie!

What is a sweep? Gooooooood Luck Laura- Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## babyloulou

It's where the midwife sweeps her fingers around the cervix to slightly pull it apart. I think it's supposed to loosen the membranes and induce labour. It's not supposed to be very pleasant to have done!


----------



## Smile4me

ewwwwww sorry I asked... :) I can't believe it's already the weekend again My goodness this time is flying by... I just realized I need to go get my 21 day bloods today YAY

Reedsgirl... question- You are quitting work?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Right, I'm off to afternoon tea at the Dorchester and then the Soho hotel for a film screening... Hard this working from home stuff!! :)


----------



## lisaf

my friend said the sweep hurt worse than anything in her life... of course I don't think I asked her how it compared to labor/birth :haha:

Threw up this morning with no provocation... stomach was completely empty which might have been the cause but it hurt to keep heaving with nothing to come out. UGH

SOOOO tired.
I have been eating tons of carbs, but my body is telling me it needs veggies or something... its like its screaming at me to eat veggies and to lay off the carbs... 
All DH wants is carb-loaded stuff though :( Makes it a little hard on me
I've been LOVING tomato soups and stuff... yummmmm, lol. Haven't been craving the sweets so much.
Still hoping for a girl, lol!


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, ladies!
OMGosh, Lisa, tomato soup is the best. It tastes the same going down as it does puking it up! lol.
Suz-Awesome about the scan!
Ladies don't eat salad if you feel :sick: lemme tell you, aweful taste coming back up. :)

AFM I'm feeling dreadfully sick all day today and yesterday. I'm just trying to be happy there's a little one in there and it will all be worth it in the end... My son sure thinks it's funny when I'm dryheaving though. Thanks, Bud! He laughs when I even go in the bathroom now.


----------



## lisaf

I actually figured I might as well do the fishy catfood this morning since I was already puking, lol... (thats what DH tells me anyway) but I left it for him because I was not enjoying the sensation of puking up nothing.
Taco bell is my go-to food if I know I'm likely to get sick, lol... same thing as tomato soup.. same coming up :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Ugh...Taco bell has sounded soooo good lately. But our TacoBell is 15 minutes away and 30 mins in the car hasn't sounded good at all... :( 

Ok. going to take a nap (while my little buddy is napping) to keep my breakfast from coming up...


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess! What a hard life you have hahahaha! What film is it??

Chell and Lisa - all this talk of pukng is not helping my queasiness hahahaha Im almost 29 weeks ffs! Im not meant to be feeling sick again! Hahahaha

Just chilling out for an hour before we go visit my MIL and FIL..............They go to Prague on Sunday and her words, " I dont know HOW i'll cope not been near you and baby!" Eerrrrrr whatever?!?!??!

OH and uk'ers - get that lottery on tonight! If I win I will fly us all somewhere mid way for a CCGB party................Least I can do if I get £112 million hahahahha


----------



## Smile4me

Anyone have any big plans for the weekend?
Me- Girl Scout Camp fire, Birthday party, Soccer Games, pumpkin patch, oh and sleep :)


----------



## Smile4me

UKer's ?!?! With 112 million you better hire a private jet and come pick me up personally on the runway of Dennison Estates Drive in Missouri hunny!!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Done and done my darlin Verna xxx We need to pick a mid way (HOT) destination.............Oh and it'll have to be after March time so we can all fly! Hahahaha

Oh wouldnt it be nice hey?? Even just 10 percent would be nice x


----------



## lisaf

aw, I couldn't go in March, lol ... if you do go in March, you'll just have to buy me my dream pram, ok? ;)

That reminds me... I need to start playing the lottery or else I'm never going to be able to afford a house :rofl:

Maybe I should get a lottery pool going at work again... only downside is that if we win, the company might be in serious trouble :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

Wooo Hooo a hot destination it is... Hmmm where would I go if I could go anywhere... of course Ireland is my first pick but with you ladies I would have to say.... an island with lots of drinks with umbrellas and chips and salsa!!!!!! A nice cool breeze and cold blue water! GRRRR as I sit here with my heater under my desk at work... LOL!

Oh well a girl can dream right!?!? 
Lisa I'm with ya I need to play but I never quite make it in to the gas station as I pay at the pump... I've always thought that having lottery tickets at the "Pay at the Pump" would be a GRAND idea but dh shot it down with reality and said that minors would be buying them... waa waa waaaaaa


----------



## lisaf

haha... well if you get a pool going at work, then one person is in charge of buying the tickets and you just give them money. Since its a work thing, we'd often go on a walk during our breaks and head over to the convenience store to buy the tickets. We'd only buy 1 weeks' worth... we always reinvested the winnings too so we'd get 'free' weeks where there was enough winnings to pay for the tickets.


----------



## Smile4me

I dont want any of these cows having any of my money... :)
My boss's Birthday is tomorrow so they all brought in flowers, card, and treats... LOL I bought her a bottle of wine and I have it under my desk, wait correction my dh bought it for her and said I should swallow my pride and give it to her..... NADA havent done it yet... I'm thinking to crack it open for myself for my Birthday present from them and they don't know it..... HA!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

haha! I wouldn't blame you.
And I understand about not sharing lottery winnings with those witches!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all af got me new cycle and that means i can have a little drink tonight whooppp xxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww sorry Caz xxx But I love how upbeat you are honey, good for you! Have a drink or two for me wont you xxx


----------



## caz & bob

ho i will hunnie xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Caz! :-( Enjoy your drinks though Caz xxx

Verna- definitely save that nice bottle for yourself! :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caz so sorry the witch got you...have a drink for me as well. xxx

How are you Lou?


----------



## Rudeollie

God Caz - your gonna be sh*t faced with all this drink for us hahahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not too bad- but knackered!! I've drove half way to Wales to pick the kids up. Was driving for six hours all together and the 18 month old screamed for about an hour of the return journey!! :rofl: my hips and bump are aching now. 

How are you Reeds? X


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow what a journey!! I bet you are knackered!! 

I am good tday! Today is the first day that I feel like me...does that make any sense?


----------



## lisaf

I'm so sleepy! I signed up for a scrapbooking event tonight from 6pm to midnight and I have no idea how I'm going to make it! :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies! Tea at the Dorchester was amazing! Still full!! Then I went to a private screening of The Social Network. Absolutely brilliant film. Loved it! Went to the drinks afterwards with the cast, Inc Justin Timberlake, Jonathan Ross, Louis Theroux, Kevin Spacey and Aaron Sorkin to name a few! Was a really lovely evening.... Only drawback is I forgot about the Euromillions tonight.... I needed that money!!! :)

Will catch up on you all tomorrow. :hugs: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG OMG! Jess - Kevin Frekin Spacey! I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE him! Please tell me he's nice..........If not DONT! Hahahaha Im wanting to get to down there next year to see him! 

I met Timberlake waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back when I got roped into going to one of his gigs, he was quite lovely I must admit! xxx

Glad you had a fab time xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jess you lucky lady!! Did any of the sexy men rub that bump?? LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Jess you lucky thing! That sound brill! :thumbup: 

Reeds- makes perfect sense darling. I'm glad you are feeling good. Nice to see you past that dreaded 12 week mark too :hugs: 

Right I guess I'd better go to sleep. The 18 month old has apparently developed a new habit over the last week or so of waking up at 5:30 :dohh: Night girls xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good night Lou sleep well.xx


----------



## SBB

Jess that sounds fab! 

Reeds I can't believe you're 13 weeks already! Seems to have flown by... :D 

I am shattered... Mumford and sons were brilliant but I don't fancy doing that again in a hurry! 

Night girls :hugs: Lou I hope the 5.30 thing isn't true!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! Well he got up at 6:45 so not as bad as I expected!  Hope you all get better lie-ins than me!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Lou that's pretty early! I had to get up at 9 cos someone came to buy OHs car! Now of course we have to go buy him a new one :( 
I have been promised a nice dinner and chilled night and he'll look after me tomorrow while I watch 6 hour pride and prejudice DVD :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ps jess glue just drying then I'll put pics together and send you photos before we go car shopping :D 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies jess that sounded great xxxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies! Happy Saturday! :)

Suz, thanks for the email, you're a star! :hugs:

Lou, hope you're taking it as easy as you can when looking after 3 kids!! 6.45 wasn't too bad really considering you were thinking 5.30! :)

I slept right through to 10.15 this morning! I wouldn't believe OH when he told me! :haha: Popped down to babiesrus just now and bought a bump band and a newborn baby grow! They also had an amazing offer on a Tommee Tippee set reduced from £119 to £49... but I didn't get it as I kinda think that the offers will probably be around again in the new year sales... also not sure if I want one of the plug in sterilisers or a microwave one. 

What's everyone up to this weekend then? x


----------



## lisaf

I went to a scrapbooking party last night. I figure I really need to get caught up on my scrapbooking so I can enjoy scrapping the baby pictures when those come in without feeling guilty about all the pictures I still need to scrap, lol!


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies! I did that diaper decorating contest today and got 3rd place! Woohoo. Here's my handsome little groom. His car says "Just Married" and has cans off the back on strings. lol. He HATED walking down the 'runway' but still won!
 



Attached Files:







October2010 043.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad you got a place hun he is so cute aw xxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Aw Chell that is sooo cute!! :D well done getting 3rd place - did you get a prize?! 

WTF is with X Factor?! How long can they make this programme - they are trying to take over our lives! :wacko: 

I ate SOOO much, I actually think baby Jesus is trying to get out because he's got no room with all the food! He's punching me right in the foof and it's not pleasant!!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- that is one of the most adorable things I've ever seen! He looks brilliant! :lol: Congratulations on 3rd place- and he really is a handsome little devil!! :thumbup: 

Suz- I haven't watched xfactor cos of the kids being here. We have recorded it and are going to have an xfactor/takeaway night tomorrow instead!! 

Girls- I am seriously thinking about going to the docs and asking to be signed off work for a bit! I can't stand the thought of going back. I feel so, so run down :-( Do you think they will sign me off if I ask? What if the doctor says no?


----------



## SBB

:hugs: I'm sure they will, just tell them how you feel and say you honestly don't think you can cope going to work every day... Tell them you have been ill on and off the last few weeks and every time you go back to work you feel ill again... I'm sure they'll totally understand and sign you off for a while... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Also don't go in saying you want to be signed off... Just explain how you feel and let them suggest it.... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

From what I've been hearing though docs aren't allowed to suggest it anymore! Apparently they have to be actually "asked" before being allowed to mention it!??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Weekend ladies!!xxx


----------



## lisaf

lou ... I don't know about the 'rules' of suggesting it or not...
but you could tell them that you feel like you need a break from work, but feel bad because you're only pregnant and you really 'should' be able to work still.....
that way you suggest it/ask, but aren't looking like someone going in, trying to work the system for a sign off

hope that makes sense? Sort of sounds like thats how you feel anyway... ?


----------



## Peach Blossom

babyloulou said:


> From what I've been hearing though docs aren't allowed to suggest it anymore! Apparently they have to be actually "asked" before being allowed to mention it!??

Yeah they ask you "do you want to be signed off" which of course makes you feel like you're being a hypochondriac, but they can't suggest that they sign you off. Go in and tell them how you feel and then when they ask just say yes. You have to look after you an bubs! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Really?! I didn't know they weren't allowed to suggest it! How stupid... Yeh I'd go with what the others have said, they can't say no really... Hopefully it'll be a nice doctor! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies! Suz's lots are on Ebay! I've posted on my blog, Twitter, Facebook and on other forums. Fingers crossed they raise lots of money!! Thank you again Suz, you are truly amazing! :hugs: xxx

Here are the links if anyone wants to pass them on: 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160491649507&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:GB:1123#ht_851wt_1139
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160491650991&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:GB:1123#ht_851wt_1139


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies af should be gone tomorrow i hope doing a sunday roast today again starving ice cream for afters xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Evening girls! Blooming laptop broke so just got on.................Hows everyone doing??

I cant possibly chew anymore remegel so Im surrendering to horrific heartburn! Not happy as darent eat anything..........Just sipping water.

Lou - Def get youself signed off honey pie xxx 

Right xfactor is on soon, wonder who will be first for the CHOP! Hahahaha


----------



## babyloulou

OH and I are just watching last nights xfactor now the kids have gone- so don't tell me what happens tonight yet El!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

I wont Lou dont worry xxx Let me know who you fancy for out after youve watched it tho!

Oh and good call on recording it cos its soooooooooooooo freakin long its nice to be able to skip some of the stuff! Hahahaha At least tonight is just an hour long!

Ive just found out the young asian lad, in the boy band is my cousin in laws nephew too! I am now using that as my claim to fame hahahaha x


----------



## SBB

Ellen that's a pretty rubbish claim to fame :rofl: 

I am recording tonights so we can skip through most of it. My prediction for bottom 2 is the Wagner guy and Diva Fever... :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- how many weeks were you when u got your sick note?


----------



## Rudeollie

I was 24 weeks Lou. Got a 2 weeker one first then a 3 week one to take me upto my annual leave and maternity leave.........They normally do 2 weeks, then another 2 weeks and then four apparently!

Ha Suz, I know but its hard to compete with Jess' afternoon on Friday hahaha xxx

Personally not suprised by the act that left tonight.........Was suprised by lowest public vote one tho! x


----------



## babyloulou

I really don't want the doctor to turn round and say "no" or not believe how bad I feel! I hope it's easy! :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Just lay it on and mention how stressful you are finding it at the mo...........As soon as you say this they will literally hand you the note honey xxx Oh and I worked myself up so much before I cried............I am so not a crier either! x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god I hope I don't end up crying! :lol: I just don't believe I can keep going at work for even another day! I just want to rest! :-(


----------



## SBB

I think make sure you tell them that it's literally making you ill, not just stressing you out... with your cold and chest infection... They seriously can't say no! 

Ok have seen who goes out, let us know when you've seen it Lou and we can discuss! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

If it's Matt I'll cry! I thought Dannii really let him down with yhat song choice last night!! Surprisingly I liked Aiden and Mary the best!!! :shock: I would never have expected to like either of their performances best at all! 

I'll let you know as soon as I've watched the next bit! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

I know what you mean Lou! I was really impressed wth Aidan! He makes me feel sad for some reason..................Its like he's had something horrid happen to him! (hahahaha Its not just me being nuts cos DH and my friend thinkt he same hahahaha Its a sadness in his eyes..........)

On the sick note, I said that gettin ill was stressing me out cos I couldnt work properly and THAT was then making me ill and so on and so on. Its like a vicious circle of working, getting ill, recovering, back to work, getting ill again etc etc etc I am sure you'll get a note sweetie xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks- I hope I do!! I'll be able to chat to you on here all day!! (and dirty stop-in-bed Suz!! :rofl:)

I know what you mean about Aidan- his face during Mad Workd was bizarre- he looked so angry and sort of vunerable! Like he needed a cuddle! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Right just about to watch the final showdown! I don't know who's gone yet but I hope to god it's Katie!! Can't stand the silly up herself bint!!


----------



## Rudeollie

I am saying nothink! Hahahaha

Hmmmm where are the usa'ers this evening?? x


----------



## babyloulou

Damn and blast!!!! HATE that girl!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha me to Lou but Im sure she'll soon be gone! Much better second song for her tho (but still despise her ) Hahahaha

Righty o, bed time for me. Got a poorly Ollie cat, he wont leave me be so Im going to retire to my boudior with him and get him all snuggled up and warm! Hate my babies being ill! x


----------



## SBB

I think she'll be gone soon too... Too many people will find her annoying! That Italian bloke was annoying so not bothered he went... I can't believe louis has ALL his acts left! 

Lol Lou you take the piss but you know if you get signed off you'll sleep just as late as me!! :haha: 

Watched downton abbey (period drama) after x factor - it was really good tonight :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ellen I hope ollie cat isn't too poorly :( my brownie cat has been sooo needy today, won't leave us alone! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

OH is appalled that she had the nerve to try and sing a John Lennon number as her second song! :lol: 

Aww poor Ollie cat!! What's wrong with him? Xx


----------



## babyloulou

You are SO right Suz!! I will be on here until early hours of every morning and then in bed until the afternoon every day! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Ps where is Laura?! I know she might be a little busy :haha: but we NEED an update and pics of baby shae!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'll text her tomorrow Suz and ask how she is. Don't want to text now incase she's asleep! (maybe even with baby Shae!!) x


----------



## SBB

Lol don't text now she might be getting precious sleep! 

Off to bed now, I tried to trick OH into thinking it was bedtime at 9.30 but he didn't fall for it! Tomorrow I'm hoping to do the butterflies for jess' nursery and then I'm going to do yours Lou... I know I said I'd do it ages ago but it just didn't happen :dohh:

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol, I don't know about the other USAers but I've been lurking watching all the x-factor talk fly by, lol

Its so miserably hot here today! :( in the high 80s and my house is an oven.. :( We've kept everything shut up and so far have stayed at least 10 degrees below what it is outside... I'm just hoping it cools off soon so I can get the airflow back in here!


----------



## babyloulou

Don't worry about it Suz- no rush honey. I haven't even put the Vertbaudet stuff up yet after moaning about it not coming for so long!! We still haven't had any joy getting the missing Mamas and Papas stuff yet so the nursery is on hold why we try to sort those wankers out!! :growlmad:

Lisa- Its actually felt a bit warm and stuffy here today (well compared to usual October weather) although k should imagine it was nothing like your weather!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lol, I'm busy shopping for stuff non-baby related... I want to get a table top cover for the dog crate so we can put it under the phone and then put a baby swing where the dog crate is now, lol... There goes $100 
DH wants new bedside lamps.. his is broken and takes up to 3 minutes to shut off after hitting the switch :haha: there goes $75 ....
yikes


----------



## lisaf

So I go to shower this evening, have one foot in the tub, when I look down and see this:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/005.jpg

I have 3 cats and a dog and none of them noticed/caught this sucker? :haha:
And just some general kitty cuteness from today:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/001.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/002.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww Lisa - That puss cat is beautiful! I dont mind the lizard/gecko either hahahaha Rather that than an eight leg...............

Ollie has had a poorly tum, , he's been very sorry for himself but quite rightly I say! He slept in my arms all night long and now is snuggled by my side in a big cardie. Im going to cook him some chicken up soon tho and Im sure that will tempt him to perk up a bit.

Just watching that Sleepyhead that starts on sky last night.......Im getting SO soft nowadays, its really creeping me out! Hahahaha

Lou - Good luck with the doc honey xxx Oh and yeah, text Laura wont you and send her my love x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Ellen- I'm booked in for 4:30 - I really hope he signs me off!

I hope Ollie gets better soon! Steamed chicken and rice always sorts my doggys' bellies out!! :thumbup: 

I'll text Laura now xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies!

Lisa your puss cat is gorgeous!! :) My poor Puss was poorly on Friday... his cystitis returned poor thing. He's on 6 pills a day and a rather strong pain killer which has knocked him sideways! 

Well, I've just found out that the lift at work is working today!! DOH! It's now going to be out of action part of tomorrow through to Thursday! I have a scan at 1.30 today so will go in after that and then work from home Weds. I feel guilty not being there this morning, but there is no point in me going in this morning just to turn around and come straight home for the scan!

Will post pics later!


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo hoo! Another scan pic! We're getting spoilt with all these scans arent we?? I love it!

Dont feel guilty Jess, its out of your hands honey. If they changed plans at the last minute it cant be helped! xxx

Poor puss, maybe its our pets turns to feel crap on behalf of us hahahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Lisa I love the kitty pics! Sooo cute! Lol I'd much rather find that in my shower than a spider too... 

It's lunchtime already and I've spent all morning sorting out bloody legal stuff for the house! Grrr.... Although I MAY have stayed in bed til 10.45 :blush: I woke at 9.30 but then went back to sleep :haha: 

Right off to tesco to get some lunch, then it's butterfly time! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ooh and good luck with the scan jess :happydance: and with the docs Lou x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I actually beat you today Suz after taking the mick yesterday!! I woke up at 8 to ring in work and a coffee in bed with OH- then he let the dogs upstairs for a cuddle while he went to work and I fell back to sleep in a big Labrador cuddle!! Woke up about twenty minutes ago! :rofl: Poor dogs have only just had their brekkie!! :lol:

Good luck For the scan Jess!! Can't wait to see the piccy! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Lou you beat me by a mile!!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

If I get signed off Suz it will become a regular sleep pattern! :lol:

Laura has text back. Still no sign of Shae but she was having contractions all evening yesterday but they've stopped now. She says she's been sent a Dongle to get online while waiting for the broadband so she will try and get on later. She says thanks to everyone for thinking of her xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies well af is going just spotting today yayyyyyy so i will be bdin tonight xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Ladies!
Sooo quiet here this weekend.

Get to your bding Caz hun.... Good Luck sweetheart!

Lou any luck on getting to stay home sweetie?


----------



## babyloulou

I've got the doctors at 4:30 Verna xx


----------



## SBB

Yay caz! Hey verna :hugs: 

Ok OH made me go all the way to asda for food shopping cos he wanted to drive his new car! Anyway, the newborn pampers baby pack is £3 rather than £5 in the baby event, and there's a coupon in one of the bounty or pregnancy mags (inside the front cover) for £2.50 off, so it was just 50p! I think it's got nappies, a hat and baby wipes or something in... Worth getting though for 50p! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That sounds good Suz!! :thumbup: I wish I was near an Asda! 

Did you girls see my update about Laura a few posts ago?? X


----------



## Smile4me

No, I havent seen an update on Laura sweetie :)

When should I test?? I had a positive on 9-30 and 10-4.... I don't want to see a one liner, I really dont! WE will be on a break until January if this is negative so Please keep your FX'd for us!


----------



## SBB

Oh no I missed it but just saw it - how exciting! But I can't believe he's not here yet! Hope she can get on for an update later :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I'd test 10-12 days after the +'ve opk verna... Everything crossed! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies! 

Verna hon, I know it's tough, but I would wait til 14 dpo to test... Just to make sure!

Just had my scan and on my way in to the office... For an hour! Thought I should as I won't be in for most of the week! 

So all looking good on the scan... Except that her legs aren't growing at the rate of the rest of her. They're measuring below the 5th centile... Last time they were within normal range. Seeing the consultant tomorrow to discuss the results, but it may be that she just won't be a super model or ballerina! Will post a pic later. :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls xxx

Verna, everything is crossed for you honey! I really really hope we dont need to take a break.........apart from AF! xxx

Jess - Fear not on baby peaches legs.......There is plenty of time for them to catch up with the rest of her! Cant wait to see the pic! x

Lou - Good luck for the appointment hun x

Suz - Bonus on the asda run! 50p - BARGAIN!

AFM - This little one hasnt been upto much today so Ive been laid on my side trying to get it to do something.........Had a few VERY gentle moves but not much. I thinking my midwifes cursed me and bubs is breech or transverse hence it no longer pounding me! x


----------



## SBB

Glad the scan was all good, I'm sure her legs will catch up! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Glad everything was ok Jess. Don't worry about her legs I'm sure they'll catch up! Are you tall or small? Have you got a piccy? Xxx

Right- off to the docs girls- wish me luck xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck at the docs lou. Xx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Lou FX'd!!!!!

Peach hun no worries like you said, little peaches will grow into the rest of her body in time... no worries no supermodel or ballerina you will just have an Gymnastic Olympian!!

Ellen sweetie, as long as you feel movement it's fine hun, do you have your doppler?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Ive got the doppler Verna xxx Its the midwife freakin me out cos she said babies head was under my rb cage the other day and when I checked my notes she had listed me as breech.................So now Im doing all the positions I need to make sure its not cos I really dont fancy a nasty birth or worse a csection! Eeeeeeeeeee hahahaha x


----------



## SBB

Good luck Lou! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

There's still time for him to turn Ellen... If not there's an acupuncture thing about putting heat on your little toe to turn him/her... 

I think Jesus turned head down last weekend as the movements felt different... 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun xxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

hey ladies, 

How are we all. Fianlly managed to get on. We are using a dongle until the internet gets connected hopefully next week. 
Thanks Lou for keepin everyone updated for me. 

Still no sign that my LO will be arriving any day soon although i have been getting contractions, but they are playing evil tricks on me and keep disappearing after a few hours. :cry:
Sooooo what have i missed? Is everyone good? Bumps growing nicely. 

Kel i havent managed to get on since you had him so sorry for the delay but HUGE congrates on the birth of your little one. 

xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls! 

Smile, everything crossed for you hun!!

Peach, I agree with the other ladies....still plenty of time to grow!

AFM, laptop is broken so I'll be stalking from my phone but probably not posting. Hopefully, we'll be able to get it fixed!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh really Suz?? Never heard of acunpuncture for turning babies! AT the mo Im on the gym ball so hopefully that'll sort it out so I can get some kicks ready for daddy coming home!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Tyson sorry about your laptop hun xxx

Laura - Great to see you honey. Im sending you lots of contractions (not in a mean way btw!) so he makes his apperance v v v soon xxx


----------



## SBB

Yep my acu lady told me she'd just done it for someone :) 

Hey Laura! How did the move go? Are you pleased to finally have your own space? I hope he stops tricking you and comes any day now... How many days over are you now? 

Hey Tyson :wave: what is with all these computer problems?! Hope you get it sorted soon... 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

thanks Rudi hunny, the more the better :thumbup:

SBB yeah all settle now. Was stressful and still have work to do on the house but o happy to finally have our own space. I was due on friday so 3 days over due. Getting contractions, lost my plug and had my show so im hoping im not far off now. 

xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Well with all that happening and my cyber contractions Im sure it wont be long til he's snuggled up in your arms............OH! You must be so excited!!!

Typical lazy boy tho hey! x


----------



## SBB

Sounds like it will be any day now! So excited for you, you have to come and tell us your birth story and post some pics when you're up to it... Good luck hun!!! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

tell me about it rudi. lol. Well im having the contractions but nothings coming of them. 

So how is everyones beany babies?

xxx


----------



## laura6914

i will do SBB, as soon as im home. Im hoping i wont have to stay in hospital over night. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SBB

It's just too exciting!!!!! :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ha! Do u think we'll be this excited in 2 months Suz??? I dont think we will hahahaha I think my brown cords will be on 24 7 hahahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Lol no I'm starting to be quite scared about giving birth! But it's just one day (hopefully!) and we get to meet our babies :happydance:

I really ought to read the part of the book about when the baby comes and what to do with it :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

PS ladies, NOT HAPPY!!! I have got 3 huge marks appeared right near my belly button that I think may be stretch marks :cry: they're HUGE! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

DOH! Tell me about it Suz! I was admiring bump in the mirror earlier an had the mursery door open.............Brilliant sunshine shone through and BAM! I spotted some on my under tum! Not happy at all! 

Im going to eat a cow tonight to prevent more from coming hahahaha Jess' dads advice!


----------



## Smile4me

OK girls I dont want to hear a word!!!! LOL Imagine four babies and twins stretch marks... Yes, then losing 75 pounds so I have it and seen so many damn purple stretch marks that it would make your stomach turn but the wonderful little kiddos make it all worth it...

Aww Ellen I loved the story of the sun shining in through the nursery that is awesome that lil bubs letting you know he/she will be here soon to bring sunshine into your lives!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh goodness Chell! You just made me cry! Hahahaha And it wasnt from the stretch marks convo hahahaha 

You are so sweet and poetic xxx


----------



## lisaf

Morning ladies! :) Nice to hear an update Laura, hope he comes any day now!


----------



## SBB

Ok ok verna you win on the stretchmarks!! :haha: 

And ellen you are seriously emotional!! 

Morning Lisa :wave: 

X xx


----------



## Smile4me

awww sweetie, I didnt mean to make you cry (HUGS)


----------



## babyloulou

Well girls the doctor was lovely! He's referred me for physio for my hip- given me more steriod cream and stronger antihistamines for my skin. And best of all he's signed me off work :happydance: Hes given me a two week note and said I can just ring up at the end of the two weeks for another one if I need it! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Yay well done Lou! Hope you start feeling better now... Hope work are understanding too... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

YAY! Great news Lou honey xxx Chill out and relax now!xxx

I dont know what it is with me at the mo honestly............Oh no actually I do know what its is/...............................Corrie! Crikey did it bring back memories from last year with poor Jack! I was awake at 3am crying my heart out in the kitchen thinking about dad. Really morbid stuff that I wont go into but after I felt much better for a good sob!

Think Im only going to get worse the closer things get tho sorry girls hahahaha x


----------



## Smile4me

YAY Lou thats fabulous!!! I'm so happy for you!
In the UK you get your maternity leave before the baby right?
Do you all plan to go back to work?


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, all. How are you???
Verna- You're beautiful. Stretch marks couldn't mess that up!
Laura-Sorry you're overdue. :( Great to see you on though. Go BD like crazy, that always got my kids to come...lol.
Peach- I think the doctor's office says too much all the time. Give her time and she'll catch up, I'm sure. There's all this unnecessary worrying that they put you through when percentiles usually are only off a cm or a pound etc. With a friend her daughter was off the charts for weight, but really it just came down to a few ounces smaller than average. Sorry they are worrying you.

AFM-WORST NIGHT EVER! I fell asleep at 8pm, lol...woke at 11. Couldn't sleep until 1...Woke at 2-4 deathly sick with nausea and cramping... Luckily it was only gas cramps, and I sat on the toilet for a couple hours. But so much for a good night's rest! Does anyone else have bowel problems? I've heard prengnant women to be constipated, but I'm the complete opposite. When preg with my son, I was allergic to wheat. Ugh...It seems like it was the same symptoms... I'm hoping that I am not reacting to wheat again...That was hell.


----------



## Onelildream

Yay, LOU!!!! WOOOHOO!


----------



## Smile4me

Awww sweetie, I'm sorry :(
I understand completely, I had a dear friend of mine email me today saying that my dad is keeping my lil boy up in heaven with him as long as he can before he has to let go, so it's all in Gods hands... I was in tears myself. As my dad didnt have any boys so ugh its emotional.

Its OK to cry hun but know that hes with you hunny...l

Who is Jack and Corrie hun?


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-I hope this is your month, Hun! Don't test too early...With me, I tested the day before AF was due and it was neg...Then, noticed after I was a week late I should prob test, and that's when it was pos. According to the baby's size, I ovulated 5 days late, and didn't get my bfp until 16dpo?


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry Verna, Corrie is a looooooooooooong running soap on tv over here. And Jack is one of the longest running characters - He's so lovely and has found out he only has weeks to live, so its all about how family reacts and how he deals with it and stuff xxx

Thanks for the love tho xxx


----------



## lisaf

Lou - yay!! glad you got signed off! :)
Chel - sorry you had the rough night... my bowel problems fluctuate between the two extremes (though I've never been stopped up so bad as some of you ladies!). I don't have any allergies that cause it, it just seems to happen sometimes

AFM - had a dream last night that I forgot about my baby daughter and walked off on a tour/job interview and left her with my husband who was also supposed to be on a tour/job interview (in fact, we went to the job fair because he needed a job, but I thought it would be fun for me too and I ended up ruining his chances by leaving the baby with him)... I just plain forgot I had a kid though and went off on the tour etc.
So I had that huge panic.... I think I also failed the job interview because I forgot about my kid... they figured I may forget about important job things... though I tried to tell them it shows that I can shut off the 'mommy' mindset and focus and excel at work.
My daughter's name was Peoria or something like that too... which is the town where a girl on BnB lives :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- it was sad with Jack on Corrie (it's a TV program here Verna) - it must have been awful for you with the memories :hugs:

Verna- in the UK you can have a year off altogether and take it however you like. You can leave from 29 weeks onwards so you get time off before the baby (but then obviously you go back earlier!) - or some people work as far up to the birth as possible so they can take a full year off with the baby. I am putting in to leave between 29 and 30 weeks (so in 5 weeks time) as I am not planning on going back so leaving early won't affect my leave xx


----------



## lisaf

wow a year off? Very jealous here!


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Chel sweetie, I am going to contain myself and not test until after af is due. :) Thanks for the advice... If it makes you feel any better, I had to work from home as I was constipated since last Saturday and I think by Wed I finally after taking four ex lax five fiber pills and supposatories I finally was able to get some relief, well It went right back to the same thing so by last night dh made me take this NASTY thick liquid horrible stuff that people take before colon surgery well needless to say hun I was up ALL night long and am still making pit stops every ten minutes,,,,, it did the trick but OH MY its awful!

I hope you feel better soon sweetie!


----------



## Smile4me

Thats amazing Lou a year? Wow fabulous, and I was excited about my 3 1/2months including my PTO ..lol How's the job market in the UK? hmmmmm thinking seriously... ha!!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Eeew. Verna. I cannot believe you drank that. The description has me heaving. lol. I just really hope it's not the wheat thing again, bc I went the whole pregnancy last time having to skip all bread luxuries I craved, and then when I caved, I'd sit on the kitchen floor, bawling, gobbling an entire loaf of bread...then up all night paying for it...Honestly, though, I think it's back...

Pregnancy is so weird! After my son, I became allergic to melons. After my daughter I was allergic to pineapple...During my son, allergy to all things with wheat/gluten. Ugh. What's next? My fav things are being targeted!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

About 9 months of that is paid. You get 90% of pay for the first six weeks, then 33 weeks are paid at SMP rate (statutory maternity pay) which is about £123 a week (so not much compared to a wage) - then the last 13 weeks are unpaid.


----------



## Smile4me

oh my pineapples??? Strange! On the bright side you can still eat taco bell :) My dh calls it Taco Hell for what it does to your tummy.... ha!
Waiting to hear back from the doc on my 21 day progesterone... grrrr Call me lady!!


----------



## Onelildream

I know it's wayyyyyyy too early, but I bought something for baby... A swaddle blanket. It's beautiful...And unisex. The one on the right...Mine has a little more green to it. I love it and want to cuddle with it myself!
 



Attached Files:







swaddle.jpg
File size: 64.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lisaf

ooh, are those aiden + anais blankets?


----------



## Onelildream

Yes, they are! I love them!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi guys,

Verna and Chel sorry to hear about your "problems".... In the first tri I think instead of MS I had it the other end... If you catch my drift... Definitely not bunged up like they say in the books! I've found since them though that I've been nnice and regular and I put it down to my hot water in the morning routine plus taking acidophilus, turmeric and Fennel seeds. Hope things get better for both of you. 

Lou that's great news about the sick note... My tactic is to just keep sabotaging the lift at work!! :haha:

:hugs: to anyone that needs them and sorry if I've forgotten to comment on anything... On my phone so it's tricky to keep up!! Xxx


----------



## lisaf

Onelildream said:


> Yes, they are! I love them!

I put a few on my registry since they looked so amazing! :) With a May baby, it will be warm in no time and we'll need something lightweight like that!


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- I agree. That's why I liked them so much! Muslin seems to breath really well. I am all about that! My cousin has twin girls and she swore by them! They are great for concealing a spit-up stain too. And very easy to throw in the wash. I think I want a bunch more!


----------



## lisaf

they sell them in 4-packs at babies r us! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Is anyone watching Eastenders?? (UKers) - god how depressing for a Monday night! :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Yes Lou Im balling my eyes out! And then its Corrie AGAIN with molly finding out about Jack!

Im just glad I bought a big bag of Aero bubbles to cheer me up! Blimey! xx


----------



## SBB

Nah the only soap I watch is neighbours :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here we go ladies... Baby Peach today. Not a great pic sadly, but I think they'll be a few more scans including the 3D one I have booked!
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/f8e920e7.jpg


----------



## lisaf

lol... I love the 'of no diagnostic value' phrase on there! ;)


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless Jess! I can see her little bottom! She's a beauty! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha yeah don't know why she felt the need to put that on there! Think she was showing off to the trainee! Also think she was trying to distract me from the little legs!


----------



## lisaf

aw, lol! They might have to since the scan was for your enjoyment and not anything else. It might be a 'rule' that they don't always follow but of course mind their Ps and Qs when a trainee or supervisor is around
And don't stress on the little legs! Everything is still growing and changing and they hit spurts of growth etc.


----------



## SBB

Lovely pic jess! 

I'm off to sleep now I'm knackered! Night girls :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless Jess! I can see her little bottom! She's a beauty! :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

Jess-How sweet!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sweet pic Jess. She looks all cuddle up and snuggly in there. xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Awwww adorable Jess! Don't listen to these crazy scan measurements. I learned my lesson when they panicked me about Cade. First, huge head then short legs followed by small 5lbs and 9oz. What a crock! Since Cade was a pound bigger than that and perfectly proportioned. Well ok, his feet are a lil big but what can we say? Rofl.


----------



## NurseKel

Hi everyone! Been keeping up but just really busy. I'm using my phone now while at soccer practice. Multi tasking at it's finest. Lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kel!! Yes it is! Got to love internet on our phones. What Cade has big feet? LOL


----------



## NurseKel

Yes ma'am. My lil guy has his daddy's feet. Lol. Of course daddy is over six feet and wears a 12-13 shoe. I call him monkey toes.


----------



## lisaf

my DH can actually grab things with his toes... which is why I call him monkey toes, lol!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Jess xxx She is a beauty! I could squish her little bum from here hehehehe!

Good for you Kel multi tasking! Hope I can do the same in 3months but doubt it!

Well today Ive decided to be totally bonkers and write my christmas cards and wrap the kiddies pressies for bdays coming up........If I dont start on it now it wont get done in time, we;ve got a huge family and this year I need a head start!


----------



## Peach Blossom

One word for you Ellen...e-card!! :rofl: I intend to send them all on Christmas eve! :) happy wrapping!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Ha! From the 1st of december the only thing I want to be doing is eating and sleeping Jess.............No way could I be ecarding it on christmas eve! Hahaha


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave:

I never do Xmas cards anyway so don't think anyone will miss them if I don't bother :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Grrrrr :growlmad: I just spoke to the rudest woman at the midwives office to book my antenatal classes.... They don't do weekends or evenings AT ALL. 

I said my OH is self employed and this will mean he doesn't get paid. She said 'well he's welcome to come, it's only 2 hours'. Yeh well it may be only 2 hours, but he wouldn't get to his schools til late and he'd miss the same school 3 weeks in a row. So f**k off you snotty cow!! She said you can just bring someone else. Great, bring someone who won't be at the birth... Fab! 

:growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Exactly what I was saying the other wek Suz! Do they not think people have jobs?? There should be many more options..........

To me on your booking apointment at week 6 you should put down a preference and then get a course on a first come first served basis............Some people CAN do during the day but others cant can they?!??! 

IDIOTS!x


----------



## SBB

They should def have more options, mornings or nothing is not good enough! She was so stroppy as well I might have to complain about the stupid woman... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Exactly! Its crapola - Its either that or you pay £250 for NCT ones............That seem to be more of a club membership than classes from what Ive been told!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I've got a load of info through from NCT so I'm going to look through that later... We can't really afford it though. You do get a lot more time. Only 6 hours with the NHS... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo hoo! My yoga pants have come and boy is the label right! I WILL be wearing them all the frikin time hahahaha!

I cannot recommend them enough ladies! And a bargain at a tenner! Woo hoo! 

Blasted heartburn tho - Its not 4 days on the trot Ive had it and nothing is shifting it! x


----------



## SBB

Post a link I want some! 

Damn heartburn... My midwife said they prescribe stuff that is better than gaviscon... Gaviscon creates a layer over the acid, but the stuff they prescribe actually stops the acid. She said they prescribe it later on but if it's bad I'm sure you can get it now. Just call them for a prescription? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Here you are suz

https://www.scrummy-mummy.com/pregnancy-lounge-wear-p-192.html

Thanks for the tips on the medicine xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes post the link to your pants Ellen! I want some too!! 

Suz- my classes are on a Weds evening 7-9 which is lucky- but we only get two classes
though- so only 4 hours here!


----------



## SBB

Seriously we are supposed to learn how to give birth, breast feed and look after a newborn in 4-6 hours?! Bloody nhs! 

I am v pleased I won a competition! On living etc website I posted pics of my house and won £150 of rockett st george vouchers :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, hon my sister suggests drinking milk to help with heartburn.... Also try hot water with a slice of lemon in... it has an alkaline affect in the body so may help neutralise the acid... 

Suz, that is rubbish about the classes. My hospital only offer morning classes too, but due to the nature of my OH's work he can come without losing too much money. :hugs:

I'm back from the hospital.. and Oops... it took so long that I couldn't get in before 12 which is when the lift goes out of action... so am working from home again! There was no consultant there and I saw a 2nd year junior doctor who said "so why are you here"... Um you tell me you're the doctor!! I gave him a brief run down and he scuttled off to speak the registrar looking like a rabbit in head lights! They're not too worried about the little legs at the moment. They'd be more worried if it were the abdomen that was measuring small. I've got anther scan booked for 4 weeks time! This is going to be the most scanned baby in history at this rate... I've had 7 already and have at least 2 more including the 3D one!! :haha: The Doc asked if I'd seen a MW and I said no, I didn't know how to! He said it might be an idea to see one so they're aware of my various conditions... didn't mention how I book in to see one though... 

I asked for my HIPS form saying that I'm 25 weeks next week, and they said they couldn't give it to me yet and that I should just pick it up when I go in for my GTT at 28 weeks... :( I want my grant now so I can go shopping! I mean go and buy healthy things to eat in pregnancy! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Well done Suz! Thats fab news honey! xxx

Still no sign of my post so wonder what is going on there...............


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess - Call you GP next week and they can leave it for you in reception then you can send it off with no delays xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!! Well done Suz! I'm a big competitioner- only managed one baby win so far though-that was the 10 packs of nappies! Yours is an impressive win though with actual pics and everything! Well done xxx


----------



## SBB

Jess you're so lucky I want more scans!! I didn't realise you hadn't seen a midwife :wacko: they will leave your form for you like Ellen said if you just call them. They won't give them at all before 25 weeks, I got mine 1 day before 25 weeks and they told me I wasn't allowed to post it til the next day or they'd be in trouble. 

Can I be a huge pain jess? Can you post your nursery pic AGAIN!! Search isn't working and I am doing your pic now, cutting out done just need to choose the colours :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I agree with Ellen Jess- i was told I could just collect one from my surgery- haven't yet though!! I really should have done that yesterday while I was there! :lol:

Ellen- are you waiting for something in particular in your post? We didn't have any post Saturday, yesterday or today so far!! I was saying how weird it was to OH last night as I am waiting on loads of deliveries!! :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks girls. Will phone them next week. :)

Here's the mural again Suz.. https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/Mural.jpg

BTW One of your pics has a bid on already and they both have 4 or 5 watchers! Very excited! :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - The post I meant was one one here that I put the yoga pants link on. It said it had to be approved before it would show up!

If you want to look, search for Yummy Mummy's website and under there search for Mamajama and the pants will come up!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here's my latest bump pic ladies... I'm sure I look bigger in shop windows, but the camera doesn't lie! :haha:

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/bump23weeks2.jpg


----------



## SBB

Thanks Jess I promise that's the last time I'll need it!!! :D 

I saw one had a bid - I might try and get some better photos later, I don't think those do them justice... 

BTW here's the link for my house pics (there's a lot of photos - not good on iphone!) 
https://livingetc.ipcmediasecure.com/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/97034/an/0/page/0#97034

And another one which is some art I made for our bedroom: 
https://livingetc.ipcmediasecure.com/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/97036/an/0/page/0#97036

x x x


----------



## SBB

What a lovely neat little bump! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Jess! You look lovely! Such a neat little bump.............And trust me, in 4 weeks whne you look back at that pic you will think you were MAD to think you were big......Cos by that time you'll be a whopper hahaha

I SO need to do a new bump pic.....I will get hubby to do one tonight cos they always end up weird when I take them by myself hahaha x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG SUZ!!!!!!!!! You REALLY need to set up your own company!

I LOVE the frame............Did you make the letters or cut them out??? I SO want to do this for DH! With our wedding song..............

I LOEV the wireplace too. You is one clever lady! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love those photos Suz! Especially the bathroom! No wonder you won a prize! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

No I bought the letters Ellen. It is time consuming but it would look amazing with wedding song lyrics.... How romantic! Let me know if you want me to make you one :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Wow! Thanks Suz, how much?? Might be the perfect pressie for DH at xmas. Minimum input from moi (sorry suz) and maximum wow factor! Hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Suz- that is amazing!! I like all of it but the bathroom iis my favourite!! It's amazing! Love it!


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Wow! Thanks Suz, how much?? Might be the perfect pressie for DH at xmas. Minimum input from moi (sorry suz) and maximum wow factor! Hahaha

Hmmm I don't know. Let me have a think. It took me absolutely AGES (several days!) but then I learned along the way how I could cut it down. Obviously I have to buy the frame, letters and paint... Maybe £250 I guess. I know that seems a lot but it's just not worth me doing otherwise! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all well just got back from the gym and i am now chilling with a nice cup off tea waiting for school time xxxxx


----------



## SBB

Jess your piccy is FINALLY done! Here is a pic before it's framed - I really like it :D I'll do another pic after framing and then we can sort out posting etc. PM me your address... Will also give me an idea of postage costs for the bigger ones.... 

GRRRRR Bloody internet won't upload the pic so will have to post later... :dohh: 


Mmmm might have jacket potato for lunch... Or maybe a big fruit salad. Hmmm difficult one! 

x x x


----------



## Vickie

Rudeollie said:


> Well done Suz! Thats fab news honey! xxx
> 
> Still no sign of my post so wonder what is going on there...............

it was pulled into the moderation cue, probably because the site you posted has spammed the forum in the past....

I approved your post though so it's visible now :)


----------



## SBB

I'll go have a look then Ellen :D 

Here's the pic Jess https://i55.tinypic.com/1zz437r.jpg

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thank Suz xxx Let me know............It might be something I'll have to look at for our next aniversary..........When Im back at work with more disposable cash.....Ive just paid out for our weekend away at the hot tub lodges so things will be tight til I can get into this SMP groove hahahaha!

Perhaps just the verse that means the most to us in the song??? x


----------



## SBB

Yeh I could do a smaller one with just your fave lyrics... Would be cheaper all round on materials and time... x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thank you xxx

God this baby is amking me feel sick today...........Its not stopped moving (to make up for yesterday!) But its movements are really really strong and all over my tummy.

Its like being seasick! Yuck! xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Suz, that is beautiful... thank you! Will PM you my address. xx

Ellen and Lou, I haven't forgotten about your badges... just waiting to be back at the office to send them!


----------



## babyloulou

I've just been back and looked at your link Ellen now Vickie had activated it. I might get some of those pants. It looks like the webiste sells loads of other good things too!! Lethal!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

So, I have a fourth auction going now. 2 tickets to see Hairspray (starring Michael Starke and Micky Dolenz) in Woking in Jan. Anyone interested or knows someone who might be interested here is the link: 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160492661336#ht_819wt_1139


----------



## Rudeollie

Ha! Lou you are worse than me! Those pants tho.............They are as soft as kittens or puppies..........Hehehehe xxx

Jess you are the auction queen girlies xxx

Im ironing and then sitting on the gym ball. What fun (!) x


----------



## babyloulou

My best friend has just been for lunch. It was her birthday yesterday so she's nipped round today for her pressie and lunch. 

Now I'm watching Jeremy Kyle :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Lou there is nothing wrong with the Kyle...........I have tho sworn I WILLNOT get addicted to the trash this time Im off work hahaha When we moved areas and I was out of work I was religiously watching it, to the point that once I started working I would sky plus it hahahaha


----------



## Peach Blossom

This week is Baby Loss Awareness week thus why all the auctions are running now. Friday is Baby Loss Awareness day... it would also have been the EDD of the angel I lost on valentines day this year. Everyone is invited to light a candle at 7pm local time to create a wave of light across the world in memory of all the babies that have been lost. I am so blessed to now have a healthy pregnancy and tomorrow is V day!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Jess :hugs::hugs::hugs: I shall light a candle on friday for all of us with angels xxx

Oddly the weekend I ovulated and got my bfp was the weekend our little one would have been due............:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Peach- I didn't realise it was that recent :hugs: Yay for V day!! :happydance:

Ellen- I've never gone as far as to Sky Plus The Kyle!! Although I do Sky Plus old episodes of "The Bill" off Watch channel every day!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Aw Jess that's lovely I will light a candle :angel: you'll have Ellen in tears again! :hugs: 




Erm I have to admit watching Kyle from time to time. I think he's an idiot but it's entertaining! 

I am watching the 2nd half of Pride and Prejudice and working on your picture Lou :D Yours is framed Jess so I just want to photograph it and hopefully I'll send them both tomorrow :happydance: Yours is a bit of an experiment though lou so I might need more time! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Ellen- I've never gone as far as to Sky Plus The Kyle!! Although I do Sky Plus old episodes of "The Bill" off Watch channel every day!! :rofl:

That's just as bad!!! If not worse!! 

I've started recording Homes under the hammer in case I'm not up in time :blush: but I fast forward most of it cos it's soooo long!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Lou! The bill?!?!?! Hahahaha Is it episodes that still have Reg in? Hahahaha

Did you see Kyle get hit by a DNA envelope from a guest last week??? Hahaha His hair got messed up hehehehe x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Would you guys think less of me if I told you I series recorded Monk? :blush: OH keeps trying to delete it off the V+ box! :rofl: Also a fan of Murder She Wrote, Diagnosis Murder and CSI! Have any of you seen Downton Abbey btw? I love Maggie Smith!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I saw that Ellen- soooo funny!! :haha:

I am not ashamed of recording The Bill- it's the best program ever made!!! No it's not the Reg ones at the moment. It's on 2008 at the mo so quite far along. Once it gets to the end though it just starts all over again (like Friends does) but not right from the beginning. They play them from about the year 2000. There was another channel that used to play 90s episodes but they stopped! :cry: :cry: I LOVE The Bill!!


----------



## babyloulou

Peach Blossom said:


> Would you guys think less of me if I told you I series recorded Monk? :blush: OH keeps trying to delete it off the V+ box! :rofl: Also a fan of Murder She Wrote, Diagnosis Murder and CSI! Have any of you seen Downton Abbey btw? I love Maggie Smith!! :)

I have Murder She Wrote on series link too Jess! :blush: OH hates it! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Monk?!??! ISnt that a bit like Columbo Jess?? Hahaha

Ummm I think the only guilty TV pleaseure I have is watching Gilmore Girls, all 7 series back to back for the past 3 years. DH is SURE I could play either of the main parts now hahaha x

MIL is watching Downton Jess but period costume stuff isnt my thing tbh xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, my hubby was in a spin off of the Bill, M.I.T (murder investigation team), did you ever watch that? x


----------



## Peach Blossom

COLUMBO! I forgot about him! Love that programme too!! :blush:


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Would you guys think less of me if I told you I series recorded Monk? :blush:

Yes. 

But then again we record neighbours every day! 




Peach Blossom said:


> OH keeps trying to delete it off the V+ box! :rofl: Also a fan of Murder She Wrote, Diagnosis Murder and CSI! Have any of you seen Downton Abbey btw? I love Maggie Smith!! :)

Love Diagnosis murder and Murder she wrote! Only watched CSI once, cos it's what I used to do I just pick holes in everything they do!! 

LOVING Downton Abbey - I love period dramas and Sundays episode was brilliant - can't wait to see what happens next! The guy that died was so beautiful! :D 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I seem to recall MIT Jess...........xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, he was scrummy! I love Dan Stevens too though... had drinks with him once as I know his girlfriend and I couldn't stop staring at him! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Thats so funny Jess! I can just picture you eyes a gog at this lush man xx


----------



## Smile4me

Good morning ladies,
Sorry I havent caught up for the day yet, I have to have lunch with my daughter at school but my progesterone at cd21 was 56 :) I guess that is good.... wooo hooo


----------



## Rudeollie

HEY! That is great Verna! FX FX FX FX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeek! xxx Have a nice school lunch xxx


----------



## SBB

That's great Verna!! :D I *think* that's what mine was! Or maybe not I can't remember :dohh: 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

That's a great level Verna! Well done. xx


----------



## Smile4me

i know I am so psyched but remember how I've had those other problems? I think I have a hernia or an internal hemmeroid? I go in tomorrow to see what it is YIKES
I picked up too many pennies for that JDRF event, we had a penny war and I was of course deemed one of the two to take them to the bank... anywho.... My first pg level was 13 second round 30 so this might be a good sign :)


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Verna!! Excellent numbers! Especially in US levels!! :thumbup:

Jess- I never watched MIT unfortunately! :-( As for Columbo- I thought EVERYBODY loved Columbo! :shrug: Even my OH loves that!! (and he hates all the others I like) We have Columbo box sets! But my absolute "all time have-all-the-box-sets favourite" is Bewitched!! I freaking love it!


----------



## babyloulou

Smile4me said:


> iMy first pg level was 13 second round 30 so this might be a good sign :)

exactly Verna!! Like Suz said that is the sort of levels we have had BUT we are in the UK!! Yours are expected to be half of our levels- so that is high for a US level xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww now you see I do love Bewitched Lou! I so wish I could get a smiley to respresent the nose twitch noise hehehehe!

Awww Verna - Hope its not a hernia or hemarroid! FX for you sweetie xxx


----------



## lisaf

that is amazingly high for US levels Verna!! Yay!!! FX'd!!!! Can't wait for you to test!!!


As for the guilty pleasures TV shows... I love Gilmore Girls and I used to watch Monk all the time (though I liked the original intro song a LOT better than the one they switched to later :haha:). I got bored with CSI and don't get me started on CSI:Miami... its just awful.


----------



## Smile4me

Should I still wait to test?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I would wait if I were you Verna... :hugs: Know it's tough...


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks sweetie you are right it is soooo tough though :)
OK I'm off to take the little one lunch she put post it notes all over my car this morning to remind me.. LOL


----------



## lisaf

definitely wait... no point in squinting at lights or calling the game before the final inning etc...
I'm just excited for you with those awesome progesterone levels.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, bless her! xx


----------



## babyloulou

I fancied some good tv after our convo girls- so I've just watched an episode of The Bill and now am about to watch a Columbo that I sky plussed a few weeks ago! :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

:( just got back from the grant office and our stupid house doesn't qualify for the 4k that we need for closing costs. :( how will we come up with another 4k???


----------



## SBB

Aw chell that's crap news :( will you still be able to get the house? 

Lou your art is all cut out, I am quite excited am looking forward to seeing it all finished... Hopefully that will be tomorrow, I've had enough for today! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!! I'm so excited to see it Suz!! :dance:


----------



## Rudeollie

EVening all! Just had my friend and her little one round for his bed time bottle! I cant get near him tho cos DH is a baby hog! hahahaha

Chell - Hope you manage to sort something out for your house honey xxx Money stuff sucks! x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- IDK what we'll do... 
Ellen-Money DOES suck.

Problem is, we've tapped out our savings and are fronting 6k, now we need another 4... We are hoping some siblings can pool some funds for us, but it's akward to have to ask for it, ya know? Or we might just cut our lovely kitchen out so we owe less at closing... 
:(


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Chel- I'm sorry- that's rubbish! :-( I'd don't really understand what closing is? What do you mean cut your kitchen out?


----------



## Onelildream

Here in the US closing is just the term for a ton of paperwork and getting the final title to the home. You usually have to pay 3% or more of your total mortgage price to be able to "close". Then you get the deed and the keys. We might have to lower our mortgage price by choosing not to finish the kitchen right now so we can cut 20k off of our loan and thus our 3% will be brought down a bit. Confusing.... But it's all stupid anyway.... I don't know if we cut out 20k from the loan now, it's unlikely we can ever afford the 20k later, even with refinancing for a new kitchen...We were going to refinance and put siding on the house and paint, etc, and fix up the garages... :(


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I see what you mean. It's similar to here then. You have to be able to put down a certain amount of cash as deposit when getting most mortgages for houses! It's horrible how expensive everything is isn't it!?! :-(


----------



## SBB

I hope you get it sorted chell :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chell... Hope you get it sorted. Xx


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Suz you are one of the most talented individuals I have ever met hun, you absolutely have an eye for interior decorating! 

Chel I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## SBB

Aw thanks verna :D 

You should see the place we're moving to now we've made this house all beautiful - it's hideous and we won't be doing anything to it for a while :dohh: 

I'm off to bed girlies, knackered!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night girls x


----------



## lisaf

when is KC back? Lol.. I have total Teen Mom gossip to talk about with her!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls! Getting my hair cut in five mins, cant wait as my hairdresser is 17 weeks preggers and we have SO much to chat about.

Also, last night I went to the loo and when I wiped I had a teeny streak of bright red blood.......Nothing since and bubs was going bonkers last night so know its ok. Gonna keep an eye on it..........I cant tell where it came from tho so not mega concerned. (will be if if returns!) x


----------



## SBB

I agree Ellen don't worry... Sounds like a one off... 
Enjoy getting your hair cut! 

Ok our estate agent has just informed me our buyer has to move by 1st week of november. And we can't complete on the bungalow that quickly so we might have to move into our friends cottage, which is not ideal! But we don't want to lose our buyer so I guess we have little choice... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

How weird Ellen... hope it was a one off freak occurrence... I had a strange dream the other night where I started bleeding... was very real. Have been dashing to the loo every half hour to check since!

Well, V day for me today! :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Suz.......Thats so soon! Eeeek! Well so long as you guys have somewhere to go in the mean time it wont be for long will it?? Hopefully it'll only be a short while and then all your friends can help get you and jesus settled into the bungalow! x

Had my hair done and its nice, went a bit shorter than normal cos I wont be gettin it done til Jan now......BY which time my hairdresser will be a big fat fatty like I was this time round hahaha We spend ALL the time chatting about baby stuff, it was lovely!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww congrats on the Vday Jess! Woo hoo! xxx


----------



## SBB

Glad you enjoyed your haircut! I desperately need mine done, it's been well over a year, maybe 2!! 

Yeh we have somewhere to go, it's just going to be hard moving twice and storing all our stuff (the house we'll rent is furnished)... 

Happy V day jess!!

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh right........Do you have any storage depots near to you?? I get a discount on some moving sites so might be able to help if any are near to you hun xxx

Flipping heck?!??! 2 Years??? I look like cousin IT if go more than 4 months max hahaha My hair is ridiculously thick tho...........And she reckons its def got thicker since the last cut too! Phht! hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Yeh my hair is excessively long!! :haha: it's in good condition though it's just too long now to wear down so I need to get it sorted! 

Thank you, our friends have a barn they rent for storage which we can use but it's not big enough I don't think. Some people bought the house behind us months ago and still havent moved in (they must be loaded!) but apparently they're moving in in January... So I'm thinking I could ask if we could store stuff there for a month. It's a big empty house with 3 garages so there's plenty of room! They may say no obviously but it would be great if we only had to carry stuff around the corner! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! 

Congrats on V day Jess :dance:

Ellen- I agree that you shouldn't worry about one streak of blood- it could be anything! X

Suz- great news that the house stuff is moving along. Not so great you have to move twice though! :-( 

Morning everyone else xxx


----------



## SBB

Morning lou! 

Is anyone watching this morning? V sad couple who lost baby at 29 weeks :cry: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Don't think I could cope with watching that... considering I'm crying during Masterchef at the moment I'm not sure it would be wise!


----------



## Rudeollie

No I didnt see it Suz.......Im with Jess tho no way I could cope with watching that!

Did it say what happend???


----------



## SBB

Her placenta just stopped functioning and she hadn't felt movement for a couple of days, Holly willobooby was crying, it was v sad :cry: very strong couple though and they went on to have another baby despite 70% chance it could happen again... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh! Scary stuff or what - but great they went on to have a successful pregnancy! 

Holly is such a sweet heart! xxx


----------



## SBB

Is this still the meeting about the internet thing? They can't demand you come in when you're signed off sick or on annual leave! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## babyloulou

.....................


----------



## SBB

Just ignore them Ellen or send a message with dates you can do and leave it at that!! 

Right Lllloooooouuuuuu where are yooooouuuuu???!! 

Here are the pics of the animal art, it's not framed obviously and not finished, but I want your opinion on whether you want the white animals over the top or just want it with the cut outs. I really like all the colours just as it is but I'm not sure! I have put the white animals over a couple so you can see what they'll look like. I will probably put little eyes on them too but will put them on first then decide. 

What do you think? 

https://i52.tinypic.com/fkqij6.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/2v30rcp.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/25gzeqh.jpg

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Suz- I love it!!! I'm not sure which I like best! OH likes it with the white bits on- and I think i do too!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Ok, I'll get them on! Will do another pic later x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Suz- it's beautiful xx


----------



## SBB

Thanks - I am really pleased with it! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow... I think I've just had the most bizarre lunch ever, but it was soooo good... tinned Heinz macaroni and cheese... fresh peas and yorkshire puddings... That's what happens when you pop to Co-op hungry and pregnant I guess!! May also have picked up a christmas pudding, but might not have that too yet.... perhaps afternoon tea!! :rofl:

Suz, I love that pic you've done for Lou. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

It's going to look perfect in our nursery :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- that sounds horrible! :rofl: Were they yucky frozen Yorkshire puddings too? :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

yep! :rofl: OH and I are normally really strict and cook everything from fresh... I NEVER buy tinned macaroni cheese or frozen yorkshire puds... I just saw them and had to have them!! I'm carrying a junk food baby! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I'm with you there Jess!! I was eating perfectly for TTCing this last year! Salads, veg, plenty of spinach, no junk food, etc... All this baby has wanted since my bfp is carbs and cheese! :blush: All I eat is bread, potatoes and cheese for nearly every meal!! :blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - The pic is gonna be fab! And Jess - I got instant heartburn thinking of yr lunch hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Mmmmm Christmas pudding :) 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning my UK friends :)

I have to admit I almost tested this morning but I didnt I promise :)I have sore boobs today... OH PLEASE, let this be pg signs and not AF signs!!!!!!

Jess did you have macaroni and tomatoes from a can?
my mom used to make homemade macaroni and tomatoes and it was disgusting, now that I'm older, I love the stuff... 

Suz I love the wall art for Lou it is Fabulous! Lou did you get your bedding set yet?


----------



## babyloulou

............


----------



## babyloulou

.................


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh Verna! I hope its your month hun xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

They have phoned about 4x xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile4me said:


> Jess did you have macaroni and tomatoes from a can?
> my mom used to make homemade macaroni and tomatoes and it was disgusting, now that I'm older, I love the stuff...

Hey Verna! Glad your (.)(.)'s are sore!! Keeping fingers crossed for you.

It was macaroni in a cheese sauce in a can... no tomatoes... I love it freshly made with sliced tomatoes on top, but today just craved the crap stuff in a tin!! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

lol OK now I understand the whole EEEEEEEWWWWW factor.. ha! My dd's LOVE mac and cheese 

Ellen hun I wish you ALLL the BEST with the work crap! That is just ridiculous, they need to leave you alone, you are a pregnant woman for God Sakes. Are they stupid? Great advice from Lou, can you have your Dr. call them to eliminate the stress it is causing you? That could be a way to get around it?? just a thought.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen hon, I hope you get it all sorted and they stop bothering you. It sounds totally unreasonable behaviour! :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

.............


----------



## babyloulou

P.S:- Verna- yay for the sore (.)(.) :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

jobs................


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, hon :hugs: Hope that you get it sorted soon. They'd be on pretty shaky ground if they did try to make you redundant hon. xx


----------



## Rudeollie

other job knowing i wouldnt take it!


----------



## lisaf

Wish I could offer more help or advice to you Ellen! :( I only know the US law though.
Here, if they can prove you would have been let go if you weren't pregnant, then they can do it even when you are. If you miss more than your allotted sick time/leave time/pregnancy disability leave time, then they can let you go for excessive absences even if you are pregnant (only exception would be if they would allow someone with similar absences non-pregnancy related to stay... then they can't discriminate against you for the pregnancy).

Its interesting to see how things work over there. You guys seem to have a lot more job protection and leave time etc. Very jealous, lol!


----------



## babyloulou

.......


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rudeollie said:


> Well I'll know more next weds when this spending review starts........I dont think they'd make me redundant tho I think they make us reapply for our jobs under full time knowing I cant do this and then offer me some crappy other job knowing i wouldnt take it!

Can they do that? I thought that for the 1st 6 months of Mat leave they had to ensure you got exactly the same job at the same rate of pay if you go back within that time...


----------



## Peach Blossom

lisaf said:


> Wish I could offer more help or advice to you Ellen! :( I only know the US law though.
> Here, if they can prove you would have been let go if you weren't pregnant, then they can do it even when you are. If you miss more than your allotted sick time/leave time/pregnancy disability leave time, then they can let you go for excessive absences even if you are pregnant (only exception would be if they would allow someone with similar absences non-pregnancy related to stay... then they can't discriminate against you for the pregnancy).
> 
> Its interesting to see how things work over there. You guys seem to have a lot more job protection and leave time etc. Very jealous, lol!

Pregnancy related sick days don't count over here thankfully! They can't take those days out of your allowed sick leave allowance. we are quite fortunate over here.. but I think Sweden has the best policy! Mum and Dad can take mat leave... Mum for 1 year and Dad for 1 year, either together or on after the other... fully paid by the state and they have to hold your job for you when you go back!!


----------



## Rudeollie

I said we had an estate agent meetin, which we have to discuss dropping our price. I KNOW they are been sneaky.............Its just stressing me out now! 

Dont know the whole ins and out Jess but Im sure its offer you a job of the same or similar position/placement......Which could be sticking me in with a whoel new team etc

Thanks Lisa xxx


----------



## babyloulou

....................


----------



## SBB

Ellen it sounds v complicated! 

Lou I am off to get some more bits to make your pic so will finish it later and post... 
Jess I'm going to post yours now so hope you'll have it by the end of the week :)

Hey verna hope they're preg symptoms :happydance: 
Hey Lisa :wave: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls! Any word on Laura? Did baby Shae arrive into the world yet?

Smile, I can't wait for you to test...so close now!

Lisa, the Teen Mom finale was awesome. Had me in tears...Carly looks so much like Catelynn and the way she does that same nose scrunchy thing is so cute!! What do you think?

Hey everyone else! :hi:

Oh, 35w1d bump pic:
 



Attached Files:







35w.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cute bump!! :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh, forgot to add that my doctor's appointment went great...baby is head down and doing well! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo.. fab! Thanks Suz! :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

....


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

They will do Lou Im sure cos they'll have details of stuff from their looking into it!

On that note tho we'll change the subject cos its just p*ssin me off the more and more I think of it!

Thanks for ALL you advice HR queen xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

In the booklet I have its say's this Ellen, 


> If you return to work during or at the end of the first 26 weeks (ordinary maternity leave) you are entitled to the same job on terms and conditions (eg your salary, hours and the seniority of your job) as if you hadn't been away. If you take additional maternity leage you are entitles to the same job on the same terms and conditions but if your employer cannot give you the exact job for good reasons, you are entitles to a suitable job at the same level with terms and conditions at least as good as your previous job

It also says this: 


> If you are off work with a pregnancy related illness your employer must pay you the same way as for any other type of illness. But if there are disciplinary rules related to sick leave in your workplace pregnancy related illness must be excluded. You must not be treated unfairly because of any pregnancy related illness.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Just found this pattern... so cute... think I may have to make it...
https://lookingglassknits.blogspot.com/2007/06/peach-blossom-baby-jacket-pattern.html


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Jess that is so lovely xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Kinda have to really as what with the name of it and all! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Doh! Didnt even SEE the name Jess! You SOOOOOOOOO have to do it xxx


----------



## babyloulou

You definitely have to Jess- with that name! :thumbup: It's so cute! 

Ellen- if you want to talk about it anymore- let's do it on PM xx


----------



## babyloulou

Well girls- I've had three parcels! The missing sleeping bag from Vertbaudet, my Uggs and my Bio Oil!! :happydance:


----------



## Smile4me

YAY Lou I love getting mail ;) 

Awww jess you def have to make that hun XOXO


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-Cute animals. You are so darn talented with that knife! I'm still trying to figure out how you don't cute little toes and legs off!

Verna-wait 2 more days and then give in to the temptation! We are all rooting for you, Hun!

Ellen-Sorry about all of the crap going on!

Marg-OMGOSH your belly's getting huge, Girl! It's so cute!!! I love it.

AFM-I decided to tell family we're expecting as we have been hanging out more and more and I'm obviously sick...So instead of worrying them with thinking I have the flu and am going to give it to their kids, we're telling. But no friends until 12 weeks, or at least until my next ultrasound at 11weeks... I'm looking fat. Not pregnant, just 5 pounds heavier in my belly. Can no longer get my pants buttoned. I can't wait to bust out my maternity clothes in a couple weeks!


----------



## babyloulou

It'll feel like a big weight off your mind when you have told everyone Chell :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

awww Good luck Chel :)


----------



## Onelildream

No kidding. I am looking forward to it. And def looking forward to passing the 12 week mark... I'm sure some of my close friends think I've "let myself go..." lol. I usually hit the gym every morning, but haven't recently, and now I'm looking chubby. lol.


----------



## Smile4me

I'm sure you don't look chubby at all!


----------



## Onelildream

I know I don't have room to complain but I have gained 5 pounds. And being 114 before pregnancy makes me look cooshy in the middle. lol. But hubs says he likes it. ;)


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!! You usually weigh 8 stone Chell???? How tall are you?


----------



## Smile4me

MOOOOOOOOO that's what I feel like right now! HA!!
Mooo Mooo Mooo Let me translate... LOL... I am having some pretty crappy cramps now... keeps getting worse as the day goes by...


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-I'm 5'6. I'm guessing 8 stone is about right...


----------



## Onelildream

Verna- I'm hoping those cramps are the good ones! You know those, wonderful pregnancy cramps.... :)


----------



## babyloulou

I think BMI wise it would be slightly underweight- but everyone is different and i hate how much store is put on BMI. See if you were in the UK they would probably make you put on a bit of weight before giving you Clomid. Our NHS are obsessed with BMI!!!


----------



## Smile4me

ME TOO as I would be three days early and PISSED! tbh... I can't tell the difference between this and the ex lax side effects.. HA! This all sucks I just want normalcy back, I feel like a walking ailment now!


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-How interesting. I think BMI is crap... If you look and feel healthy, that's all that should matter. I used to work out 5X a week so I def had to work at it, but I have always been a bean pole. Someday my metabolism will stop being efficient and I'll start gaining, but as for now it's actually hard for me to gain weight. I'm in no way complaining tho. It just hasn't been one of my challenges...My struggles have been with other things in life, I guess.


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-for real, I've felt HORRIBLE cramps the last few weeks. I have been super freaked out but EVERY time it's just massive gas bubbles in my tummy...Maybe it's just all that exlax finding a way out. lol. Those cramps are always difficult to decipher.


----------



## Onelildream

Well, kids are ready for some play time and ready to get out of the bath...so I'll see you all later! Hugs!


----------



## Rudeollie

I am so not wanting my pie and mash for tea now hahahaha 8 stone at 5'6! 

I feel like I need a brass band playing as I walk away with my head in shame hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

That's exactly how I feel Ellen! :lol: I am about 2 of Chell!!! (well not quite but still not THAT far off.....) :blush:


----------



## lisaf

Lol, dont' feel bad Ellen... I am trying not to do the math myself... I'm only an inch taller but weigh more than twice as much as Chel! Feeling very huge right now!
Though I am actually VERY healthy blood pressure, cholesterol etc etc etc... docs cannot see any bad health effects from my weight. I had a friend in college who had a perfect BMI but had high cholesterol.. go figure, right?

Tyson - the nose thing was amazingly adorable with Carly! I couldn't get over it! But besides that I think she Totally resembles Tyler! I just can't get over Amber and Gary... it just won't stop! And every time I think Gary is ok and Amber is the nutcase he pulls something like jumping in that van and driving off. 
I laughed when I saw the full context of that bit with Ryan asking Maci if they should be together for Bentley... when the preview came out with that bit a lot of people went nuts saying they should get back together... I thought that would be a crazy/stupid idea and was glad to see Maci and Ryan were smart enough to avoid that.
How Farrah can still be so spoiled just baffles me... I don't understand how her finances work.. mommy and daddy must totally bail her out all the time. I do think her mom came out looking a little better at the end of this episode than she did all season.

:)
I started a Teen Mom thread over in the TV section but nobody really is biting, lol!


----------



## lisaf

oh and Jess - I totally want to knit that sweater... THAT is why I want this baby to be a girl damnit!!! LMAO... all the cute knit stuff and clothes etc! Is that shallow? :rofl:
I can't believe the name! Thats amazing!


----------



## NurseKel

Hello ladies! Quick pop in while Cade is napping.
Ellen, I really hope you get work all sorted out. I have been having some problems with the idiots at my job here as well and I am actually looking into other companies. Good luck!
Tyson, great bump and good news on bubs being head down. It's getting very close for you now.
Peach, happy V day! Very good milestone. It will fly by and amazingly enough...you will miss that bump just a little. LOL
Verna, fingers crossed for you sweetie! Don't ya just hate how the Clomid, PMS and early pregnancy symptoms are so similar? Really sucks if you ask me!
Lou, hope all is well for you. It seems like the time is going by so fast for you although it may not feel that way to you.
Laura, lots of labor dust to you! Shae will be in your arms and keeping you up all night before you know it.
Suz, you are so talented you make me feel very boring and lazy. Hahahaha. I really wish I could buy one of your pics with ducks. You're fabulous.
Chell, don't fret about the weight. You are plenty small enough with plenty of room to grow without even being close to fat. As for the house, I hope you can come up with some solution. I think the whole buying a house process sucks.
Hi Caz! Still got my fingers crossed for you as well honey.
Okay.....did I miss anyone? If so I'm sorry but it is a lot to keep up with. LOL


----------



## Smile4me

awwwww thanks Kel, I hope you and Cade are doing well hunny!
I hope he's not keeping you up too much :) I'm so happy to hear from you, I was wondering how you were doing (hugs) XOXOXO


----------



## NurseKel

We are doing good hun! He is sleeping pretty well but still does feedings about every 3-4 hours. One thing that is becoming evident is that he is impatient and has a temper like his mommy. Lord, help me! Overall, he is an easy baby I think it's more about me being so out of the newborn routine. LOL 
Lisa, I just realized I forgot you. I am so sorry. I can't contribute to the TV talk as I don't watch that show. I am finding out just how crappy daytime TV is though. UGH!! LOL


----------



## lisaf

Kel, lol, its alright if you forgot me! :) I have trouble keeping up with everyone myself... the show is an MTV one... it was a follow up on some of the girls from 16 & pregnant. They're starting a new season of 16 & pregnant soon if you want to watch that with me! ;)
Daytime TV sucks.. thats what neflix and the DVR are for!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Kel :wave: So glad you and Cade are OK. He's so adorable!! 3-4 hours isn't bad from what I've been hearing! Someone I know is up every hour with their newborn- so he's quite a good boy! :winkwink: I bet you're still tired though xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Kel I could just eat him up he is so cute! Hahaha Obvisouly I wont do cos I imagine you are quite fond of him!

Well my heartburn is back and I only have 3 remegel left......Gonna have to do a shop run tomorrow AM i think!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :D 


All done Lou Lou :happydance: I think it looks great!! Really pleased with how it's turned out given it was a bit of an experiment! 

Just one more decision to make, whether you want little eyes on the animals... The bottom 2 pics show with/without. I can do the eyes in the same colour as the background... 

And I can do a black frame or a white frame - up to you, it looks good in both... 

https://i52.tinypic.com/70wdjt.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/vdn9nc.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/156bhqd.jpg


Ok going to catch up now :D 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Wow Suz that is amazing, Love it with the eyes :)
OOOOHHHHHHH I want one!!
Suz you don't work right? I havent heard you talk about a job, i was just curious :)


----------



## lisaf

wow thats so awesome!!! :)


----------



## lisaf

Alright.. I've decided... we HAVE to find a way to ship those to the US!


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww its lovely suz! And matchehs the verb stuff perfectly! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Absolutely love it Suz!! So does OH- it's going to look so amazing in the nursery! Thanks ever so much honey! We like it with eyes and with a white frame xxx


----------



## SBB

Onelildream said:


> Suz-Cute animals. You are so darn talented with that knife! I'm still trying to figure out how you don't cute little toes and legs off!

Well sometimes the toes end up longer or shorter than they should :haha: 

Tyson your bump is looking great - bigger than the last picture I think! 

Kel it's lovely to hear from you, glad little Cade is doing well, I can't believe he's nearly 3 weeks! more pics please :D 

Jess you have to make that top - too cute and the name means you defo have to! Will PM you re the pic in a minute...

Verna I should work, but since being preggers I just haven't had ANY motivation at all! I am an Interior Designer - started my own business last year and did really well the first year, then got pregnant. Am living off last years salary but it's run out now! Before that I was a CSI :D And after bubs I'm setting up an online home accessories type shop... 

Lisa/Kel/USAers i will find out how much to post them to America and if I can get them there cheaply and safely I will def do it! 

Lou glad you like it and I will put the eyes on, and frame it up tomorrow, then I can post it - PM me your address and I'll send you my bank details, or Paypal if you'd rather - I don't mind. How are the UGGs? 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

The Uggs are absolutely beautiful!! :thumbup: Soooo comfy! 

I'll send you my address now. I haven't got a paypal but could use OH's if you'd rather I paid like that??? Or if you send me your bank details I can do it that way tomorrow?


----------



## SBB

Have PM'd you back Lou, bank transfer is fine :D 

Right we are having an early night, and not in a good :sex: way!! OH is v stressed about the house situation, he hates moving and gets really moody about it :( he's barely said a word all night, I think he's worried it may not all go ahead. It better do I'll be so gutted if we lose the bungalow... 

Anyway, night girls :wave:

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

NIght Suz xxx Hope DH perks up a bit soon but understand his mood............Im sure it will all fit into place tho xxx

Im off to bed too. Bubs is knacking me internally so I need to try get a head start on comfort or its another [email protected] nights sleep for me!

Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## SBB

Yep Ellen I'm starting to lose a lot of sleep too! I can't get comfortable, then when I do I have to pee (about 7 times last night!!) and I keep waking up with a dead arm!! And bubs just loves to kick off at bed time! 

Hope you get a decent nights sleep... :hugs:

x x x


----------



## lisaf

do you have a pregnancy pillow Suz?


----------



## babyloulou

I bought a pregnancy pillow last week- the Dreamgeani one that everyone goes on about!! 45 bloody quid and I'm finding it useless!! It's so thin that it doesn't seem to give any support! It just gets in the way and I end up waking up lying on top of it with my back aching! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I read lots of reviews before picking my pillow... i got it now because DH wants a body pillow for himself and I was hoping it would cut down on my round ligament pains in the middle of the night when I turn over (minimal help with that, lol).

Some of the reviews on pillows are that they are too thick... that they're impossible to get comfy on.
Some pillows are even so thick you can't get the pillow case back on after washing it... etc...
Mine is on the thinner side, but you can squish the stuffing around and make certain areas firmer if needed.


----------



## SBB

Yeh my friend bought me one, not sure which one but it's from johnlewis about £40... I didn't like it at first but now I'm bigger I do think it helps a little bit... It's got loads of little polystyrene balls in, and I kind of think a memory foam one might be better... But who knows! It's great for putting behind your head to sit up reading!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I use mine as a reading pillow too! :haha: Only thing it's good for! :lol:


----------



## lisaf

Mine is a giant U-shaped one... not sure how I'd use it for anything else, lol!
Me and the dog cuddle up inside the U :) Keeps him from wandering away from me at night!


----------



## camishantel

I have heard the SNOGGLE is really good... that is the one I want


----------



## camishantel

https://www.amazon.com/Leachco-Snoo...35WI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1287008627&sr=8-2


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! :hi:

I have a dream genii... which is ok, but I find I toss and turn too much for it to be used to it's full potential! My problem is my neck at the moment. It is so painful just at the base of my spine in most positions. I have a special neck pillow and that just seems to make it worse! Didn't sleep so well last night, but I think that's because I was waking _myself_ up with my snoring!! Poor OH :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: or rather afternoon! 

I've finished your piccy Lou I'll post some more photos of it for you and will go to the post office later. I REALLY hope it gets there ok, am quite scared cos it's so big! 

Am making a nice jacket potato for lunch - yummy! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Suz xx Did you sleep well?? I was so poorly in the night............I was sick or feeling sick most of the night, Im thinking it was heatburn to blame rather than anything else. Still feel yuck now..........


----------



## SBB

Oh no that's rubbish Ellen :( 
No I didn't sleep brilliantly, had to pee sooo many times! It's too hard to get comfortable too...
At least I'm not waking myself up snoring though :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Don't feel bad Peach, I was doing the same thing. It was so embarrassing. I would fall asleep if I sat still long enough then wake myself with god awful snorts and snoring. Lol
Suz, you better watch it. Mine didn't kick in til the end. Lol
Ellen, sorry you feel bad honey. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## SBB

Lol OH did say I was snoring the other morning but I'm not sure of he was joking!! :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I'm such an idiot I took a load of photos of lou's pic with no bloody card in the camera :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh also I've just remembered my dream! You lot were in it! It was Lou and ellens birthday and we all went to ellens house. There were about 17 kittens and other minature animals :wacko: and we had jelly!! Sooo weird! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls. I'm with all of you- I slept terribly!! Only just got up. Mine is nightmares though! I keep having them all the time! Between them and my itching I'm barely sleeping until morning! :growlmad:

How big is the picture Suz? OH asked me that last night and I had no idea! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> I'm such an idiot I took a load of photos of lou's pic with no bloody card in the camera :dohh:
> 
> X x x

:haha: You idiot!! Pregnancy brain alert! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Oh also I've just remembered my dream! You lot were in it! It was Lou and ellens birthday and we all went to ellens house. There were about 17 kittens and other minature animals :wacko: and we had jelly!! Sooo weird!
> 
> X x x

:haha: You are making me laugh this morning!! i think you're going mad! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh! Just watched a story on our local news of a little bubs born at 27 weeks......He hung on for 3 weeks before he grew his wings. His mum didnt know signs for pre eclampsyia............She's raising awareness on it now. He was so beautiful xxx 

DOh! Suz! Hahahaha Glad its not just me with baby brain! 

Still feeling rough but got to go out soon and get my iron prescription......Boo!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I know what a total twat!!! 

It's about 52.5cm square... It's not that big but for postage it is! 

What are the nightmares about? Anything in particular? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Suz - How did you know what my house was like!??!?!? Hahahaha 

I wish I had 17 kittens hahaha Not just for cuteness but for DH;s face cleaning that many litter trays! Hahaha x


----------



## SBB

How sad Ellen :( x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Needless to say I was fighting back the tears! Ive already balled my eyes out today from cutting onions! lol!


----------



## babyloulou

No- they are just horrible though! I dream of my OH leaving/dying or my beautiful boys (dogs) going missing/dying. They are all horrible dreams. Only been having them since I was pregnant!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou xxx Its ok xxx In my preggers book it says bad dreams are one of the most common things to occur brain wise in pregnancy............Its all those thoughts you put to the back of your mind throughout the day releasing into your subconcieous so we dont get stressed xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I read it was quite common. They are so vivid though! Horrible! Last nights was about Piper, my poor Labrador :cry: I wanted to cry when I woke up! :cry:


----------



## SBB

Sounds horrible Lou, I hate nightmares especially the ones you can't stop thinking about all day... 

O2 sent me a present today in the post - a bar of chocolate - random but nice! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

How bizarre- random chocolate!! What were they trying to get you to buy Suz? :lol:

I am managing to forget the dream now though- I have a big heavy labrador head on my knee snoring away! Definitely alive! :haha:


----------



## SBB

It was just a 'thank you for being a customer (and letting us rip you off with our extortionate iphone4 tariff)' thing?! Nice chocolate too :D 

Does this pic work? Trying photobucket instead of tinypic 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/JungleAnimals6.jpg

x x x


----------



## SBB

It works! Will post some more. 

I swear I won't post this many pics of baby Jesus when he comes!!! :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/JungleAnimals2.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/JungleAnimals8.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/JungleAnimals3.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/JungleAnimals5.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/JungleAnimals7.jpg

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou :hugs: Sorry about your nightmares... 

Suz, DOH! I do that all the time! Curse of the digital age! :)

Ellen, that is a very sad story, but good on the woman for raising awareness... There are too many women who go through pregnancy alone with out reading up on things and without being educated... It's one of the most important things that ever happens to us and yet we're magically expected to know everything!


----------



## babyloulou

It's stunning Suz! I want it NOW so I can hang it up!! :lol: It's really lovely - thanks ever so much :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, that pic looks amazing! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

I will pack it up now Lou and make sure I post it today for you :hugs: 

Will find out cost for postage Jess and let you know, and also US cost... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Suz :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Thats so amazing Suz!

I've been having intense dreams every night... the other night I dreamt that my mom had died (and in the dream I was more upset that she'd made up a will saying who gets which piece of china but hadn't left me instructions on what she wanted to be dressed in... I woke up and cried about her death though). Last night part of my dream was that a panther somehow got into my house and I was trying to let it out and was worried it had killed my kitties.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## SBB

Lisa those dreams are horrible :( 

I had one the other night (I might have said actually) and I couldn't forget about it all day afterwards.. I had a broken leg and was pregnant, and my mum and sister ran across the street, I couldn't run and then I almost fell over in front of a coach sat still in traffic, but I grabbed my sister and accidentally pushed her in front of the coach. Then when I looked she couldn't move and her face was getting sucked into the front of the coach but the driver didn't know she was there so just started to drive off... I was screaming at the coach driver and my mum and then I woke up... It was horrible I am almost crying thinking about it now!!! :cry: 

_Anyway..._. Ok, Jess, the large pic was £8.44 to post, I have just ordered some boxes (which obviously cost money!) so I think I will have to charge £10 postage for the large charity ones. That will almost cover my costs... They will be professionally packaged though unlike yours and Lous!! :haha: 

While I was there I asked about sending a big one to America. Sit down Ladies - £47!!!! About $75 just for postage!! However....

Only £10-11 ($16) for a small one though, which I think is pretty reasonable! So all in for a small pic about $80.... I don't know whether that's good or not! So if anyone wants a small one shipped to the US let me know. They are about 24.5cm x 24.5cm. 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

hmmm, They're so cute and $80 would be do-able... but we couldn't get a super fabulous animal one like the one you just did... 
Hmm... I might try to do one myself.. will probably spend about that much but I could get a bigger one... 
But then again having one from you would be kind of special too... and I think mine would suck or at least I'd be super critical of my mistakes and wouldn't notice any of yours (like short toes :haha:)
hmmmm, lol!!! 

I'm kind of afraid you won't have the time when I'm ready to start decorating, lol!
Where do you get your cute animal shapes/stencils? 
What if I can't find frames as cute or the same kind of background paper or gems for eyes.. :dohh: 
I think I need to think about this, lol!!!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Lol what a dilema!!! You just have a think about it and let me know as and when! Decide on your nursery theme so you know what you would want as well... 

I will have time to make you one I promise. Once we've moved and Jesus is here I can easily get one out to you well before May - I love your May Blossoms pic BTW - so cute!! 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

TY! I actually set it up myself and it won the vote for the 'official' May banner.
I had wanted the name Mini Mayhems instead of May Blossoms and lost that vote, I'd made a similar banner with a funny baby face to try to sway the vote... so when the name didn't win, we managed to get a touch of 'mayhem' in the banner anyway, lol
Funny baby faces never fail to make me laugh and cheer me up! :)

I just figure you might be a bit sleep deprived, lol. I'll be finding out the sex before Christmas but we won't have picked a theme yet.

I totally overthink things though in case you couldn't tell from my last post! ;)


----------



## SBB

Lol I could tell you _might_ occasionally overthink things :rofl: 

Well done on the banner it is v cute! I like Mini Mayhems but I guess may blossoms is the cuter option :D 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Hi,all. I'm going to be soo tired today. Hubs is home. We are canning Salsa, apple sauce, apple pie filling, picking and canning pears, and then I have a church meeting to go to. Wowza! I'm tired already! Miss you all...
Suz, I'm soooooo jealous. Your skills amaze me!


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies, I soooo feel out this month, cramps!!!! I'm so devastated!


----------



## lisaf

:( did you test Verna?


----------



## SBB

Aw Verna I hope not :hugs: I REALLY hope not.... :( 

Take it easy Chell don't do too much! I have no idea what 'canning' salsa etc even is :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

yep and bfn


----------



## lisaf

:(


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry Verna :-( It is still early though- don't give up hope yet :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Verna honey pie xxx Its STILL only 12dpo and I know loooads of people who havent got a BFP til a lot lot later on xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks ladies but to quote Suz :) What the fu** IS UP with having cramps 2-3 days before the big bitch shows her ugly face?


----------



## babyloulou

Could be cramps for other reasons Verna- just keep those likkle fingers fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## Smile4me

that is why i love you Lou:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep definately as Lou said! xxx I had cramps until week 9 with this one and bab my pants every time I felt another coming xxx


----------



## SBB

Hun I had loads of cramps before my bfp... And blood! So you're not out til that f**king witch arrives!!! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

you had aunt flow like cramps hunny?


----------



## Smile4me

I knew I could count on you Suz to back me up... F*** F*** F*** LOL!!!!!

Thanks Ellen hun OH GOD PLEASE:telephone:[-o&lt;


----------



## lisaf

my cramps were TOTALLY AF-like... I remember thinking it was total BS and that the witch wasn't due for a few days and how if I was going to have a short LP I'd be pissed and wouldn't know what to do next.


----------



## babyloulou

Ditto to what they said! Don't give in until she does or doesn't arrive!! If the witch happens to arrive that is when the wine comes out! :winkwink: Until then we all look on the positive side and assume she ain't gonna make it on her broom this month! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

Thats right, I'm going to scare the bitch away!!!:holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Rudeollie

Ha! Verna Love it!

And like Lou says, IF she comes then it'll be a very merry christmas and thanksgiving.....And who knows, JUST because you arent doing clomid til Jan doesnt mean christmas miracles cant happen xxx


----------



## Smile4me

So so true! I took the boldest step of my life on Christmas Day many years ago and I always said it happened for a reason and the girls and I are safe :) OK no more negativity I need to remain positive no matter what the outcome is. Thanks Girls!!


----------



## babyloulou

You know it can happen Vern- so we know it will happen again :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Smile4me said:


> Thats right, I'm going to scare the bitch away!!!:holly::holly::holly:

:rofl: that is scary! 

I had AF cramps for sure before and after my bfp... I thought that bitch was going to arrive!! 

Grrr I ordered stuff from Vertbaudet on 30th August and no sign of it!! I have just emailed them telling them they sell nice stuff but their website is shit, it's down more than its working, and their delivery times are a joke! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

I know but I dont want to resent dh for not taking his vitamins.. LOL I feel I was doing EVERYTHING in my power for this ya know!


----------



## lisaf

you can do everything right and still not get the desired outcome :hugs: Doesn't mean it was his fault or if you forgot a vitamin or grapefruit juice etc one day its not the reason things didn't work out, you know?
You are not out yet, but just saying, if it doesn't work out, it doesn't mean anythign about your or DH doing your best.


I'm mad a the place I ordered bedside lamps from... it was ordered online on Sunday and it said it was shipping from the next town over and would be here Monday. Well I just went to track it and apparently it shipped from North Carolina and will be here tomorrow.. grumble grumble...


----------



## Smile4me

I noticed Lisa got her BFP at cd24? Did anyone else get theirs after AF was due?


----------



## lisaf

I got my BFP on 10miu tests I got on ebay and had a blood test that day confirming my level was a 7 :haha: So I found out exceptionally early
I have a friend who got a BFN on cd12 with the 10miu tests I sent her... BFN on her 20miu test at CD13...well she thought it was negative but her husband saw a line an hour after she took it. CD14 she got a super faint line on her 20miu test.


----------



## Rudeollie

Tell hubby to keep up with the vits Verna cos it takes 3months for sperm to get good so he doesnt wnat to stop takin them...........Just dont go mad if he forgets every now and then cos my hubby forget to every now and then and he HAD issues with his boys. xxx

Ummm I tested on day 25 I think hun xxx

Suz - Go for it, Im sure you will get a bollocks email back and THEN call and kick off and get looooooads of stuff for cheap! Liek I did hahaha x Oh and tell them to take some hints of websites from Debenhams.......I ordered stuff yesterday morning and it came today! Woo hoo!


----------



## Smile4me

OK thanks hun :)


----------



## babyloulou

Mine was on CD27 Vern- although to be fair I hadn't taken one before that. I was 13dpo x


----------



## Smile4me

OK, I'm thinking I will take another test tomorrow or just do an OPK to see if there is anything detected. :) 
The thing is, I bought him a daily vitamin carrier thing and he was soooo good about it the first and second month and then fell off the wagon, 
we will have our little talk if we arent this month, enjoy the two months of Holidays and get all vitamined up and then try again in January (SIGH)


----------



## SBB

Aw verna I hope you get your bfp this month, I really do :hugs: you deserve it... 

I got my bfp at 10dpo but there's hundreds of women on here who don't get them til later, and because you don't temp you don't know for sure what day you actually OV'd... so maybe you aren't even 12dpo yet... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

My OH kept forgetting sometimes too Verna. I just used to get the out the packet with mine at dinner and pass them to him. X


----------



## Smile4me

OK I'm thinking I'm not out yet as this is what my OPK looked like on Oct 4th... so that would put me at 10dpo.... I know I'm grasping at straws but I just dont want to rule anything out
 



Attached Files:







10-4.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SBB

Yeh I think it's hard to judge it on just opks but you could be 10dpo or less, as you may not have ov'd the same day as the +opk... 

When will you test again? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

A positive OPK was my first prompt to do a pregnancy test Verna- but then again if you have a positive opk then you should get a positive hpt by now. Maybe you didn't ovulate before but are about to now? Could be what the cramps are? are you still BDing? I wish you temped so we could be sure!


----------



## Smile4me

No I know I ovulated around the 4th because remember I went to the ER with pains and they saw follies.... so I'm just thinking my pos opk on the 4th was the true one and I'm 10dpo.... I will start temping next month when I go all naturel :) if you think it will help...


----------



## lisaf

it would relieve the anxiety and not knowing if you're 10 or 12dpo, lol...
for me that made it relaxing, but it DOES mean you think about TTC stuff every day and you do still obsess a little over the temps.

Its your call, you have to do whats right for you! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Oh yes I forgot they saw the follies... But they could have been released after the 4th right? 

I'm not sure you should temp, it's up to you, it does make it easier post ov as Lisa said but its another thing to have to do and of you're going natural for a month or two it might be best to chill and not do anything... But it's totally up to you. 

Let's hope you're duffed up and next month won't even matter :D


----------



## babyloulou

Yes exactly- I agree with Suz! Let's hope you're knocked up and that line on the OPK is your HCG rising!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

I think that opk is from October the 4th Lou.... But verna do another one now :D 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Totally do another OPK now! :)
And yes... being pregnant now is much simpler.. so work on that, ok? ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies...I haven't read back and caught up just wanted to say hi. I haven't been feeling well and really stressed from my last few days of work. I will so ready to be able to stay home...its so close but so far away.xxx


----------



## lisaf

aw reeds, wondering where you went... sorry you've been stressed but glad you're ok.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Lisa. I am just really overwhelmed and I thought quiting a job was suppose to be easy. Boy was I wrong!! lol


----------



## lisaf

is it training for a replacement or just stress/pressure from management?
Sometimes its a bad idea to give extra notice for those very reasons! :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

She is actually going to another store to train....so that is not on me. However what they are wanting to do is to "demote" me to a hourly rate while I am still the one actually running the store and she will not even be ready to take over the store til the 15th of NOv. I am so wishing I would have just gave a 2 week notice and got out of there. But I have a problem with dedication and this store has been my baby for almost 4 years...does that make sense? When I took over the store it was on the verge of being shut down and I have fixed and now its in the top 10 of my district...which if I would be staying would be a trip to Jamiaca however the trip is in March and I am due in April so there is no point in me worrying about that. :(


----------



## lisaf

I understand the dedication... I'm the same way.. just that it often can bite you in the butt like this.
Are they paying you the same hourly rate as if you were manager? Or bumped you to a lower pay?
I know so many things that seem like they should be illegal aren't... but if they reduced your salary and did not reduce your duties or responsibility, it is actually quite close to being pregnancy discrimination.
They're not even allowed to reduce your duties unless you ask (or unless they can prove its a business decision not related to your pregnancy).


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well that is the thing that has me so aggrevated....my dm is not even telling me what that rate will be!!! She says she has to discuss it with the division manager. I was like what after 4 years you have no idea what I am worth to you?? She said I know what you are worth but I am not sure he will let me pay you that. How crappy is that?? I will not be doing as much as I do know at a hourly rate I can tell you that. I am just feeling really fed up tonight.


----------



## lisaf

I think thats totally understandable.
Maybe your boss wants to give you the same rate, just paid out as hourly (which works out in your favor if you work overtime beyond what they calculate). I do understand that she has to get it approved and promising or even telling you what she wants to give you would only backfire if she can't get it for you. I think your boss doesn't want to hurt you by telling you a great rate and then having to back it down.

It might be tough to prove that its pregnancy-related because its technically related to you giving notice... if they do this to anyone else who gives notice, then they can treat you that way.. but if thats not the standard practice in the company then it might qualify as discrimination. You'd have to contact the EEOC to see what they think. You don't have to sue, but you can see if what they're doing is even allowed before making a big stink about it. If they are bending or breaking the rules/law, you can tell them that you aren't ok with it and that it feels like discrimination. 

Truly you're only there for a short while longer, I don't see why they are doing this? Its ridiculous to do something like this to an employee even if you're leaving... like burning their bridge if you ever wanted to go back to work.. and showing the rest of the company their true colors, you know?


----------



## babyloulou

Reeds- don't stand for that. It is illegal in the US to discriminate against pregnant women just like here isn't it? They can't demote you just because they are training a replacement!! They wouldn't have a leg to stand on if you took them to court over it!!! Refuse and say "no way"- say you want your wages until you leave or you will have to complain!! Don't let them reward your hard work and dedication like that-it's sucks!!! :growlmad:


----------



## babyloulou

I also don't think they can demote you just because you've resigned either!! It's outrageous! I would check your rights honey xxxx


----------



## lisaf

If they treat other employees who resign the same way, there is nothing illegal about it unfortunately... its stupid and burns bridges like I said, but nothing illegal about it.
They can reduce pay at any time for any reason.. and as long as they'd treat someone in a similar situation the same way who wasn't pregnant, its not discrimination.

Its all part of the 'at will' employment or the 'right to work' state of employement.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Lisa and Lou. I just feel like I have dedicated so much of my time to this place to just be treated poorly because I want to leave. I could have just FMLA out for the rest of my pregnancy cause the do pay 26 weeks of full pay and 26 weeks of partial but I didn't I did what I thought was the right thing and gave a 6 weeks notice which was plenty of time to hire and train someone within my notice time and not have to pay 2 managers...that is what she is saying is that we both can't be paid manager salary but yet I am the one still going to be running the store. Tj just wants me to quit and not go back. But I can't do that to my employees...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

They honestly Lisa do not usually let managers work out notice. Once they give notice they take their keys and the assistant has to run the store or another manager is sent til a replacement is hired and trained.


----------



## babyloulou

It all sounds a bit dodgy to me. I would seriously just get some outside advice! They wouldn't get away with that in the UK! Just check your rights with someone. And I agree with TJ- fuck em!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

I think your employees would understand to be honest.. any hardship it causes would be short-lived anyway and if its worth your sanity then you should truly consider it!
I don't remember EVER being upset with an awesome manager who left us in the lurch when the company was being a jerk.

Unless you can prove they treat non-pregnant employees differently, you can't usually prove discrimination. I don't think you'd take it to the point of suing them though from how you've described how you feel.

I think first off, there is no reason to get too worked up until you hear what the new wage is they are going to pay you. If its the same as your salary anyway then there is nothing to be upset about, right? :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep your right Lisa. I think it was just the fact it hasn't all been set up and she is on vacation all week next week so when is she going to take care of this before the 25th? I don't know. I need to just let it go and breathe. LOL


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Girls!

Reeds - Big hugs over work honey. I know how stressed you must be feelin. I hope it all works out ok and you are soon chillin out growing bubs xxx

Verna - I would say it def looks like you are 10dpo. BUt I cant recommend temping enough! I was like having a secret door open up on my body and let me peek inside!

Im still feeling icky and am also starting with the sniffles thanks to DH. Not pleased as Ive got my goddaughters bday tomorrow and lots of fmaily will be there who've not seen me and bump so really faniced feeling semi human! x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! 

Ellen- sorry you're feeling yucky babe! My OH has man-flu too- so I wouldn't be surprised if I follow you back down the illness slope! :dohh:


----------



## Rudeollie

Good to see you up before midday Lou hahaha

I wish these men would just stop gettin ill and infecting us! Idiots!

This little one is proturding some body part, Im thinking a foot, under my rib cage every 10mins of so......Its nice but a little creepy hahaha x


----------



## sonyabazonya

I might be joining you ladies, will know soon :)


----------



## SBB

Lou you're up early?! And you were up so late! :wacko: 

Ellen sorry you still feel crap :( 

Reeds they sound horrible... See what happens but don't be afraid to walk away, your employees will totally understand :hugs: 

Hmmm shall I get out of bed? I had a dream OH bought a boat! And that Dermot O'Leary took me for lunch!! And lots of other weird stuff :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Eeeeeek! Sonya! I saw you spying the other day and wonder why you were hiding!

FX FX FX FX FX FX!!!!!!!!!!! I am hoping praying and wishing it for u honey xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

lol thanks hun xxx


----------



## SBB

FX sonya! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Sonya- when are you testing babe? Xx

Suz- I've stopped taking the zombie-making extra strong antihistamines that the doc gave me and gone back onto the normal ones- so I wasn't passed out until lunch today! :haha: I had the weirdest dream last night too. It wasn't a nightmare this time- just q weird dream! I dreamt OH tied my hands over my head with a dressing gown cord during sex then we couldn't get it undone! I dreamt i had to wear my hands tied like that for months and had to give birth like it! :rofl: :haha: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Sorry but :rofl: that's hilarious!!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Flippin heck Lou I nearly peed myself there hahahaha That is one hellova dream hahahaha

Suz - Stay in bed.....Im off back there in a mo IF i ever get the phone call Im waiting on.......Im retching all the time which is REALLY nice! x


----------



## babyloulou

I know it was weird!! It wasn't even a very sexual dream at all- it's like the sex element was only there to trap my hands! The majority of the dream was the months of trapped hands!! :lol:

Ellen- hope the phonecall goes ok! Don't take any rubbish :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lol did you not think to just cut it with scissors?! :haha: 

Ellen hope you feel better... Think I'll get up and do some stuff... Maybe have breakfast first! But the cats are all cost under the cover... :(

X x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Lol to your dream :) Im getting my bloods done on monday


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not up either Suz. I'm snuggled in bed with my dogs!! OH has only just dragged himself out of bed and gone to work too! And he's promised to just go and check his messages, then fetch my car from the garage (it conked out :-( ) and then be back for lunch time! We are going to go for lunch at a nice deli near us and then walk the dogs together! :thumbup:

as for the dream- I couldn't cut the rope because my hands were too stuck- OH wouldn't do it- his dream self found it too funny. And I hid it from everyone else. I had a jumper with extra long sleeves on.


----------



## babyloulou

Wow fingers crossed Sonya!! Had you got any symptoms/signs? What CD are you? Is this a Clomid cycle? Xxx


----------



## SBB

Haha that's so funny! I love random dreams! 

Sounds like a lovely day you have planned :) 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Good luck for the bloods SOnya! I will be eagle eyed on Monday!!!! xxx

Lou - V jealous of your day! xxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Had a few signs, im cd 30 and this is my last clomid cycle.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies :hi: Sorry I missed you all last night. I got home and had to sit down with the financial advisor for 2 hours filling in life insurance forms... yawn! Then went over to my MIL for a late dinner. 

Verna, I tested at what I thought was 14dpo and got a bfn... convinced I was out I went away with work and climbed mount Snowdon... 21dpo I tested again and got my bfp! So you never know... fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Lou, that dream is hilarious! :rofl: I keep having really erotic dreams about my OH... but in waking hours the last thing I feel like is dtd! Maybe I'm feeling guilty! haha

Suz, my pic arrived!!!!! :happydance: It is so beautiful and OH LOVES it... although he was thinking we might put it somewhere else in the flat so more people can see it!! :D

Reeds, sorry things are so stressful for you at the moment.. hope it gets sorted for you. :hugs: 

:hi: to everyone else!

I'm a bit emotional today. Would have been the due date of the baby I lost in Feb... :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry, forgot, :dust: to you Sonya! :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess big hugs darling xxx I have my candle ready for all our angels tonight.....Told DH and he is cooking me a nice meal and the candle will be lit for them all xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw jess :hugs: we will light a candle too... 

Yay glad you like the pic and it arrived in one piece! 
Did you see my post yesterday about the postage? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, that's fine Suz. When the auctions end I'll transfer the money over to you. Thank you!! :hugs: xx


----------



## laura6914

hi girls. just popping on to give you all a quick update. 

I had my membrane sweep yesterdar at 1:30pm. Woke at midight with mild contractions. The were 20 minutes apart, then went down to 5 at about 4:30 this morning. I was throwing up through tiredness but to be honest the pains werent that bad. Had a shower and managed to get some sleep as labour ward said not to go up until i felt i needed pain relief. 

Here i am now. Contracions still not progressing but still every 10 minutes and the little man is active which is a good sign. Oh i was 2cm dliated when i went for my sweep yesterday so im definitely in slow labour. Im hoping the contractions start to progress cause im getting so fed up now. 

How are we all anyway as i have gone on about me long enough. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Ooooooh Laura! How exciting! But how frustrating to be in slow labour! Bloody men hey! Hahaha

We are all ok I believe apart from the usual aches and pains we know and love! xx


----------



## SBB

Oooh Laura how exciting!! Hope it's not long now - he's got to be here soon surely!! Can't wait for the photos :yipee: you must be more than ready now! Are you getting a bit impatient? 

Is OH with you so you can just shoot off to the hospital when you need to? 

Nothing exciting with us lot apart from Lous weird sex dreams :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

i know tell me about it rudi. lol. My sister is due tomorrow to and she is being induced at 3 today due to reduced movements its so unfair. :cry:

Not long now and you will be due to. Only just over 10 weeks to go hey, and it will go so fast to. 

Is anyone else due or am i the only awkward one :haha:

xxx


----------



## laura6914

sorry SBB i missed your post. Yeah OH is here. He is having to use his last 4 days holiday for paternity leave as he has only just started working for the company he isnt entitled to ful pat leave. He hs used one of those days today as he was up all night timing my contractions and now only has 3 days left for when baby arrives. I feel so bad :cry:
And well and truely impatient now. I feel like calling the labour ward and demanding they get him out. But if worst comes to the worst im being induced wednesday morning so will just have to wait and see. 

What sex dreams? What have i missed enlighten me. lol. 

xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

lol! Just you Laura hahahaha!

Imagine if you and your sis have them on the same day! Yikes! Hahahaha x


----------



## laura6914

i cant see it happening. It would be nice though. We live 100 miles away from each other so the family are runnning around like headless chickens at the minute. :haha:

***huff**** im so fed up girls. Any ideas how i can get him out. Im temted to call the labour ward and tell a little porkie that my waters are leaking so they can check and see if im progressing any. :blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Get on a gym ball Laura! My cousin SWORE on the bouncing getting her first out!

And I FULLY intend to tell porkies to get seen by the maternity unit hahaha SO do it!

Hey never say never on you both giving birth on the same day....I read the other day a mum who has 3 kids and they ALL have the same bday! Now THAT is freaky!


----------



## laura6914

been using th gym ball for a week and doesnt seem to be working :nope:
God that is freeky. At least they are all easy to remember though (not that you would forget the day you had all that pain) :haha:

I think i may give them a call now. Im nervous though, i cant lie for shit.:blush:


----------



## SBB

Hmmm try the bouncing like Ellen said, sex, long walk... blah blah it's all stuff you know. I don't know of anything else that might help... Jump up and down on the bed!! He might just slip out :haha: 

Wednesday is a long time to wait to be induced! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Suz! Slip out! hahahaha Love it!


----------



## SBB

Do it Laura let us know what they say x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Laura- hey babe! Sorry he is still hanging in there- naughty boy!! :lol: I agree with the others tell the porky! :winkwink: My dream was not actually a "sex" dream- just keep having really, really strange dreams! :lol:

Suz- my picture came!! How's that for quick service!! :happydance: i tell you what though it took me about an hour to get into it! :rofl: That was one well wrapped parcel Suz! :lol: The picture is gorgeous! OH adores it too- he keeps staring at it! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha Lou, mine was well wrapped too! Worth it though! :)

Laura, hope things start quickening up for you hon. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lol sorry about the wrappings girls! I did warn you!! Seriously Jess yours was nothing compared to Lou's, I was giggling to myself as I wrapped it!! But had to be done cos I didn't want it to get hurt! I'm so glad it got there so quick and you both like it :D 

I have bought some boxes and polystyrene peanut things now so I can send them out properly :haha: it took bloody ages to wrap them like that!! 

To be fair I haven't admitted I did have a 'bit' of a sex dream the other night - but it was sooo gross!! And there wasn't even any actual sex. It was with Paul Robinson from Neighbours!!!!! :sick: :blush: 

:rofl: 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Suz! That is hilarious!! At least mine was with my OH! :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies!

Yay Sonya keep us updated sweetie! Babydust!!!!

Yay Jess you got the pic that's awesome and I too will be lighting a few candles tonight hun :) And thanks so much for the advice, lets just hope this is a shy shy bean ... (.)(.)'s still hurt so Praying hard.... that it is the one! I didnt get any sleep last night at all, I just kept waking up thinking about it UGH!!!

Hi Suz :)

Ellen I hope you feel better sweets

Lou - Um Wow that's all I can say.... Wow! hehe

Laura hunny good luck, you are in my thoughts today sweetie! 
Walking does help although it might be painful, it does help for sure!!

Morning Lisa, Reedsgirl, Caz, and everyone else :)


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Verna- hope those ladies stay sore for you xxx

Peach- I will light a candle too and say a prayer for your little one x

Suz- now hang on a minute- you actually dared to laugh at my dream!! Paul f*cking Robinson!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> :rofl: Suz! That is hilarious!! At least mine was with my OH! :haha:




babyloulou said:


> Suz- now hang on a minute- you actually dared to laugh at my dream!! Paul f*cking Robinson!! :rofl:

Now you see this is why I didn't mention it :rofl: It is so much worse than anyone elses!!! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all weekend again whoopppp


----------



## Smile4me

x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Verna that is bonkers! Its just never gonna stop is it til you scream at them all! lol! What a b*tch of a situation!

Hey caz - Im glad its the weekend - Feels like the only time I see anyone now Im off work hahaha! Any nice plans?? Im off to my goddaughters bday so lots of fun games and FOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, ladies. Comp is acting up so I'm going to be off today. Love you all. 
Laura-so sorry.
Verna-You're not out yet.
All the rest, hugs!


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> OMG Verna that is bonkers! Its just never gonna stop is it til you scream at them all! lol! What a b*tch of a situation!
> 
> Hey caz - Im glad its the weekend - Feels like the only time I see anyone now Im off work hahaha! Any nice plans?? Im off to my goddaughters bday so lots of fun games and FOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx

im going to my cousins 18th party Saturday looking forward to it and i go and see mr fox on nov 18 carnt wait xxxx


----------



## lisaf

Laura - I do hear walking helps things progress... my friend was sent out of the hospital while in labor and told to go walk around the mall because she wasn't progressing enough :haha:

Lou - I laughed really hard at your dream... though of course the logical side of me wonders how you managed to get a jumper with long sleeves on with your hands tied? :rofl: Too bad the sex part wasn't exciting.

Sonya - can't wait to hear your news on Monday!! FX'd!!!

Hey to everyone else (by the time I get to the end of your long morning chats I forget half of what I want to say :dohh:)

I had a HORRIBLE nightmare last night... its super long but I'll be putting all the details in my journal. The gist of it was that I was a little kid and resented my little sis (like all siblings do at some point)... then a changling demon creature came and tried to kill my sis so I tried to save her but my mom wouldn't listen then basically the changling demon tricked my mom into accidentally killing my sister and then she was pregnant with another baby who was actually the changling demon.... totally freaked me out!!!
I'd be thrilled with a dream about being tied up :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Bloody hell Lisa! Sounds like an epsiode of Supernatural there hahahaha

Caz - Is Mr Fox the Roald Dahl story???


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I know that dream could totally be a TV show episode or even a full length horror film with the drama and suspense drawn out long enough.

Just the other night when I dreamt my mom had died (I think I told you guys)... I didn't mention the part of the dream where I was pregnant with my brother's child (ew!) and that my brother was all psychotic and wanted to kill me so I wouldn't pass on his disorder to another person.
And his friends kept stealing my mom's stuff to sell for drug money or something, so I was scared of them, my brother was acting 'nice' but had that maniac glint in his eye and I knew he was going to kill me etc...


----------



## Rudeollie

Lol! Lisa your subsoncious is a frikin scary place! Hahahaha

Isnt Casey back by now?? I thought it was Thursday she got home? COuld be wrong........And if I were her I wouldnt come home. Id stya in Hawaii FOREVER! hahaha

Its gloomy and wet and cold over here so you can understand why! x


----------



## SBB

Lisa those are some horrid dreams :( :hugs: 

And lol Ellen mr Fox is caz's fertility doc!! :haha: 

Verna tell the office bitches to stick it! Say from now on you don't want to be involved with birthdays at all... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I've always had vivid dreams, but almost never nightmares... I think I've had maybe 4 major nightmares that I remember, and I don't think I have more than 1 a year even... so having 2 this week is BAD :(

I have now left my headlights on 3 times this week!!!! :( All because my stupid beeper telling me I left them on doesn't work! Thankfully my co-workers know which car is mine and come tell me... but seriously this is getting bad! I'm going to drain the battery one of these days! :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good Morning ladies. I have been having the craziest dreams as well. Last night I dreamed I was at a church function and was very pregnant and asleep on the pew and woke up to eat and had no pants on! So I stood up and put my pants on and went and got some pumpkin pie. I just didn't care that everyone was looking at me. lol

Sonya I hope you get good news on monday. xx

Laura FX your boy decided to make his appearance soon. 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Rudeollie

HAHAHAHAH! I thought its was fantastic Mr fox! hahahaha I thought she was tkaing her son to see it or something hahahahaha

I swear I nearly wet myself then! x


----------



## SBB

:rofl: have you seen fantastic mr fox? It's weird but quite good! 

Hey reeds :wave: 

I am in quite a bad mood - v irritable since mortgage people have been pissing me off all day! Think I'm tired... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

NO I havent suz but I will once it hits sky movies cos I luuuuuuuuuuurves all the Dahl books! I find most of the film versions are a bit odd tho........I didnt like James and the giant peach either. However I LOVED Danny champion of the world and the Witches! Classics!

Oh no - sorry youre in a bad mood xxx Silly mortgage folks, how DARE they upset you!

ANy good plans tonight?? Its takeaway pizza for us and an early one cos got to be over in Leeds at the crack of dawn for the party! 

HAHAHAHA Reeds! Crazy ass dream!


----------



## lisaf

I thought a neat thing about Fantastic Mr. Fox is that they did the audio in real locations... so if a scene took place under a tree in a field, thats where they recorded the audio.
Haven't seen the movie yet though, waiting for it to show up on Netflix instant-watch.


----------



## SBB

I didn't know that Lisa that's cool! It is defo a weird film but kind of good... Not amazing though. 

No plans for tonight, just had some slighty weird stir fry for dinner and I'm just going to chill. OH might go to the pub, but I'm not in a suitable mood for speaking to others!! I might watch a film I think x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww suz! xxx Why was the stir fry wierd?? Im intrigued lol!

That is very cool info on the recordings Lisa!


----------



## babyloulou

Well we didn't do any of our plans for today as OH has been struck down with full-on man flu now!! He's lying on the settee where he's been since lunch time on the verge of dying! :rofl: My Labrador has a very runny nose and is feeling all sorry for himself now too! BOYS!! :rolleyes:

Thing is I think I am getting a cold now again from him and I'm starting to feel a little bit sick!! :-( Still having a Chinese though! :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

Awww Lou and Suz I hope you both feel better, NO WAY to go into the weekend not feeling well :(


----------



## SBB

Oh no Lou! My OHis going to the pub, I'm just going to chill at home... Don't feel like seeing people, especially drunk people! 

Ellen the stirfry was just odd, I wanted to make pad Thai but OH bought a packet sauce thing.. It was ok but really sweet, and not spicy - I like a bit of spice! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Do you think it's too late to make an apple and blackberry crumble?! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

lol! No WAY is it too late for thats Suz! Go for it and enjoy! Its a prefect preggers excuse! Beats a pint down the local x


----------



## SBB

Lol I think I might! :D but I actually have to make it!! Peeling apples and everything! 

Sod it I'm gonna do it! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

YUMMMY do you ship those to the US too? LOL
We are going out for dinner with some friends tonight so I think I might get some friend banana bread... mmmmm


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Bloody hell Lisa! Sounds like an epsiode of Supernatural there hahahaha
> 
> Caz - Is Mr Fox the Roald Dahl story???

haha you make me laff you girls no here hes my miscarriage doc xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahah I know Caz Im sorry - Im so dumb red at the mo hahahaha! 

Good luck for it hun, cant wait to hear all the wonderful things he has planned for you! xx

Just had my pizza and so full now.............But the muffins in the cupboard are calling me!

Lou - Sorry OH is playing the major man flu card. Give him some red wine like mine is having - hes feeling MUCH better now hahaha


----------



## SBB

Mmm fried banana bread sounds yummy!! 

Nice new piccy verna :D 

Crumble is in the oven - and I've washed up!! I'm on fire! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No way!! Not giving him red wine to drink in front of me on purpose! He can bloody bollocks! :haha:


----------



## SBB

My OH had red wine last night, I was so jealous! 

Mmm crumble was yummy :D OH just got home to have some too! I put oats in the crumble topping and it's so delish! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

so unfair, lol... I'm sitting here eating a cold kind of yucky salad and you're eating yummy scrumptious warm crumble with oats in the topping :cry:


----------



## SBB

Lol sorry Lisa... But it was seriously yummy!! With custard :D :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ahhh you see Im not jealos cos the only way to my heart is chocolate chocolate and more chocolate hahahaha Muffins, icecream, bars, melted you name it I'll have it!

Lol at you Lou! Im totally fine with hubby drinking red wine cos I hate the stuff! He DID however start on my white stash the other week and I was NOT impressed! x


----------



## lisaf

ah, can I make you jealous Ellen by telling you there is a chocolate cake in our breakroom at work?
I really don't care for chocolate though :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Any wine drinking is enough to turn me murderous!! He's just lucky he doesn't smoke- because the pure jealousy there would result in me killing him!! :growlmad:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha bless you Lou! Do u miss smoking?? I really dont at all...........I think DH does tho but he woudl never go back now cos its been over a year -too much hard work to lose!

Lisa you COULD make me jealous,..........If I werent eating a muffin and big soft cookie as I type hahahaha


----------



## lisaf

Lol

I actually miss smoking more now that I'm pregnant than when I wasn't.. .how is that possible? I'm sure the actual smoke would make me throw up but boy I just MISS it!
(possibly because it was my main stress-relief and with all these worries and anxieties about getting the house ready and safe for a baby, childcare costs, etc... a cigarette would come in real handy right now!)
DH had a smoke at a concert without me there... I'm still a little bitter about it :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lisa I don't really like chocolate that much either :shrug: or cakes! 

I don't miss smoking at all, at the moment. The smell makes me want to puke and people who've just had a fag STINK!! I don't think I'll go back to it... Although I only ever smoked when I was drinking, and out. Never at home... So it wasn't hard to stop anyway... I was going to ask you the other day lou of you were missing it... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm missing it more and more as the pregnancy goes on. I think about it all the time! It was even in my dream last night!! :lol: I dreamt I was trying to smoke with my hands tied together! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Aw no Lou! Do you think you'll smoke after bubs comes? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I really, really don't want to! I really don't want to be a mother that smokes but...... I fear for my willpower once bubs is here! :haha:


----------



## SBB

It's hard... But not smoking for 9 months hopefully will help you not to... 

My friend allegedly gave up while pregnant although she blatantly had a few... Her OH made no attempt to give up and now she's back to smoking on 'the balcony, and she just puts anti bacterial stuff on her hands after - erm like that helps?! I find it a bit gross cos the smoke sticks to clothes and hair and skin, so bubs will still take some of it in... 

I do know it's not easy for everyone to give up though... :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im just really glad I chose to give up smoking BEFORE I got preggers cos my friend who quit after she found out she was preggers was straight back on them after bubs was a week old!

I dont mind people that do it or dont tbh but I would never go back for sure.........My dad would come down and kick my ass for one hahahaha But I REALLY enjoyed my nights out NOT smoking - I got more tipsy lol!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I'm glad I gave up before too... Although honestly my average was probably less than one fag a week before that anyway!! 

I'm pretty opinionated about mums (and dads) smoking around kids, I can't help it! 

Anyway I'm off to bed girls :wave: night night 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It is hard to go from 20-30 a day to nothing though!! Its like a part of me is missing! :rofl: I'll be happy if I can just be a social smoker when I'm out and drunk like you were Suz to be honest- and never smoke at home- we'll see- hopefully I won't want to at all!


----------



## Rudeollie

I honestly believe you will onyl quit if you want to - I smoked that a day Lou and always said no matter who pressured me it had to be on my terms - Sure enough one day BAM just stopped.

Im like u on that tho Suz - If I see a smoking mum or dad, ESP now, I want to slap them and run off with their fags or crush them right there and then lol!

Yep night night to you honey, Im following suit cos got to be up sooooo early tomorrow!


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: I'd be too afraid the two of you would hunt me down and slap me if I started again! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yeh Lou that's proper dedicated smoking!! I think social smoking would be totally fine... Tell yourself now you won't smoke again... But that if you do, it will only be when you're out without bubs? Maybe read that allen Carr book that everyone goes on about! 

Also, I think that I don't want to be a smoke forever, I will want to give up at some point... So why not now when I haven't smoked for 9 months. But clearly I realise I wasn't a proper smoker in the first place :haha: although when I was younger I smoked a lot more... 

Ok that's it from me! Hope I'm not too annoying in my opinions/advice etc :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> :rofl: I'd be too afraid the two of you would hunt me down and slap me if I started again! :rofl:

WE WILL - I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah- that's true!! I'd better be careful now! :shock: :haha:


----------



## lisaf

hehe, I know I won't go back to smoking... I think I have to replace it with something else.. maybe a healthy evening family stroll or something? DH and I used to do most of our deep talking during smoke breaks.. I feel like we don't talk as much now.

I still feel a bit tight in the chest in the mornings when I wake up :( Its been months since I quite but I HATE that feeling so that should keep me motivated for a while.
With the baby though, I dont' see how I'll have TIME to smoke for a while.
Maybe thats why some moms kick back up again right away? One way of getting some alone and quiet time?


----------



## jordansmum

hiya every1 i had a son natuarally he will be 5 soon ;-) every since me and my husband have been trying 2 concieve with no success my gyn has put me on 50mg of clomid on cycle days 2-6 and im currently on cd 13 , loads of side affects from clomid am currently looking for cycle buddys so if any1s out theere on same days plz add me or if you have had any success on clomid i would love to hear from you , please could someone help me aswell i want to start them calenders but its saying i cant , is it because i only this site 2dayy? thanks and wish u all luck ;-)


----------



## jordansmum

jordansmum said:


> hiya every1 i had a son natuarally he will be 5 soon ;-) every since me and my husband have been trying 2 concieve with no success my gyn has put me on 50mg of clomid on cycle days 2-6 and im currently on cd 13 , loads of side affects from clomid am currently looking for cycle buddys so if any1s out theere on same days plz add me or if you have had any success on clomid i would love to hear from you , please could someone help me aswell i want to start them calenders but its saying i cant , is it because i only this site 2dayy? thanks and wish u all luck ;-)

 plz help i dont know how to get back to posts on this site either thanks ;-)


----------



## lisaf

Hi Jordansmum - there is a clomid club group over in the LTTC (long term trying to concieve area) Here is the link there... https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/59439-clomid-club.html 
You'll find lots of ladies there currently on clomid and can find a cycle buddy there.

All of us here have 'graduated' from that club and are now pregnant (and a few are just recently new mommies!)... so we're your success stories! :)

You can't do some things on this site until you've had a minimum number of posts.


----------



## lisaf

To get back to posts here, click on 'User CP' up at the top left in the first purple bar.
That will take you to the control panel where you can access threads you have posted on and see new updates. You reopen the thread and then click on the 'first unread' that will appear on the 2nd purple bar down.


----------



## jordansmum

thanks very much so happy for all of you hopefully will be joining you all soon just sent my first thanks to u lisa thanks n well done every1!!!


----------



## lisaf

thanks and good luck to you! clomid does seem to do the trick for a lot of ladies!


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, ladies. I guess it's good I wasn't on today, as I wouldn't have much to talk about bc I don't drink or smoke. lol. We canned 20 bottles of salsa yesterday. But didn't even get to canning pears/applesauce/apple pie filling. Oh my. We do have 12 bags of apples and 12 bags of pears, so we had better get busy soon!

Suz- Maybe in the UK you say "bottling?" or "jarring?" idk. It's just preserving food in a glass jar with a vacuum seal so it can sit on the shelf at room temperature... It's a lot of work, but worth it when you can eat pears, etc in the middle of the winter. We have had a bounty of a year with pears, apples and tomatoes!


----------



## lisaf

hehe, we have fruits available year-round in my town, lol...


----------



## babyloulou

Same here. We can just buy them in the shop all year round! I guess it's more
satisfying if you've grown them though! Do you can your own fruit do you mean Chell? Is it grown at your house?


----------



## Onelildream

The tomatoes are from my house... And my parents live a few blocks away and have a plethora of fruits and veggies. They have 12 apple trees, a pear tree, 2 plum trees, a garden...ooooh. We are soo lucky there are only two of them...lol. We steal everything!


----------



## lisaf

lol, I've been seeing people selling avocados on the sidewalk in front of their house... I'm VERY tempted.. we'll never eat all our avocados.. the raccoons and skunks will just eat them so why not sell them instead?


----------



## Onelildream

:( avacados in my yard would be heaven... too bad we live in a climate that has already had it's first freeze... We could never grow oranges, avacados, etc here. soooo sad


----------



## Onelildream

lisa- are you moving to a reg OB next week? You'll be 12 weeks! YAY


----------



## lisaf

I get my 12 week scan next week.. (holy cow, how did that happen so fast?!!)
Then I have my first OB appointment week 14.


----------



## Onelildream

Nice. I'm excited for another scan...I get so paranoid!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! :hugs:

Laura has text to say she went into slow labour last night and her waters have gone this morning. She is staying at home for as long as she can. Midwife said she'll have had him by tonight xx


----------



## SBB

:happydance: how exciting I can't wait to see him!!!! 

Hope everyone has a good day, any nice plans apart from Ellen off partying and Laura popping out her baby?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I haven't got any plans. Was supposed to be going to my Aunty's birthday tea thing this afternoon with my Mum but I've got my stinking cold and sore throat back so I'm not going now! 

What about you? Any plans? X


----------



## SBB

Oh no :( I blame your OH... Have a nice day sitting around watching films or something :shrug:

We have our buyer coming over tomorrow so tidying up today and will clean tomorrow. Popping over to see my friend and her baby in a bit too... Nothing overly exciting!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies. This weekend OH is filming both days so I will mostly be vegging with the Puss cat and making my little sister a waistcoat and shorts combo for her dance competition! :)


----------



## SBB

How cute jess! My cats always try to 'help' when I'm making stuff! 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Morning ladies! So exciting about Laura. I can't wait to hear details.
We are heading to a family reunion with all the kiddos for the day. Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Ladies, the witch got me, I'm off Clomid for two months :(


----------



## NurseKel

Awww Verna. Sorry babe. Keep your chin up. Sometimes breaks help and at least the upside is that you have the best two months coming up for a break. Thanksgiving and Christmas are great drinking, eating and partying times. Is your dr making you break or is it your decision?


----------



## Peach Blossom

So sorry Verna :hugs: I know how tough it is to take a break, but it can help so much. Lots of love honey. Xxx


----------



## Smile4me

I'm taking a break my dh and I need this break from all the stress it is causing both physically and mentally. We decided to help each other through these two months and take our vitamins and get his spermies a break and build em up so to speak to we can get our bfp at the beginning of the year, its just heartbreaking because we started trying seriously a year ago today we went on vacation but overall we've been trying now for two years so I'm just a little down about that but I realize it is what's best.


----------



## Smile4me

And I think I will start taking my temp along with the vitamins and see what happens naturally. Its all I got!


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry she got you Verna! Have a brilliant, boozy Thanksgiving and Christmas to make up for it :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry, Verna. I have been thinking of you.

No plans here... Just sitting around bored as all get out... Hubs is at work all day. I'm feeling quite sick maybe after eating lots of eggs yesterday and dreaming I was vomiting them up all night...lol.

Lou-you're in double digits now! Woohoo! 99 days to go!

Jess- is your hubs a director or something?


----------



## Peach Blossom

My OH is a film maker Chel. Mainly corporate type stuff, but today he's doing an exercise DVD! You can check out his website if you want www.Joe-shaw.co.uk. 

Just had a nice snooze on the sofa... All sparkly and awake for X factor! Yay! :)


----------



## lisaf

Well Jess, if your DH ever comes out to Hollywood for something, go along with him and we can meet up! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Bit of advice please ladies... My heart rate seems to be a little high tonight and I feel like I'm having mild palpitations... Haven't exerted in anyway. Heart rate is 100 bpm... Any advice on what I should do? Xx


----------



## SBB

Jess that's weird? I don't know what you should do... Sorry :hugs: 

Verna I'm so sorry the witch got you :hugs: I know it's not easy but a break is the right thing to do :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Jess - I've read a thread over in the first Tri about women who are pregnant getting heart palpitations... it seems to happen if you had anything prior to the pregnancy.. the pregnancy would make it worse.. things like anxiety attacks too can cause this.

I know I read your heartrate does goe up when you are pregnant and can get up high easily... but I wouldn't mess with any heart issues, I'd see a doctor.


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I'd ring and check with your midwife as soon as you can- but it does say in my Pregnancy For Dummies book that a womans heart rate speeds up in the last trimester and you can suffer harmless palpitations. You're nearly 3rd trimester???? :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

P.S I agree with Lisa though- get it checked out :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks ladies. My Bp is a bit high on the diastolic reading too... Number I have for midwife is business hours mon-fri... Will see how it goes over the next hour or so. Don't fancy A&E on a Saturday night in Enfield!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Try not to panic honey xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I'm sure everything is fine... Deep breaths and calming thoughts.


----------



## SBB

Yeh a&e would be hideous! See how you feel and try not to stress... I know that's easy to say... :hugs: 

Watching x factor - the boy band - I cannot stand the little blonde one - he is WAY too cocky and cheesy and really irritates the f**k out of me!!!!! :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I can't stand diva fever... They weren't singing!!! It was all the backing vocalists! They should be voted out this week for sure!!


----------



## SBB

Haven't seen them yet we recorded it and are a bit behind! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh my god jess they are painful to watch! I agree get rid!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh no baby Jesus is dancing to Wagner!!! 

Lol sorry USers for the x factor talk! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Jess-Your hubs is very talented! I went to his site and watched EC1 and the India videos. Quite neat.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Chel. There is a short film on there called the Echo that he wrote and directed which I think is his best work!

Suz, if Jesus is dancing to Wagner I think you may be in trouble!! :rofl: love Mary! Never feel like she isn't going to make a note ever, it's very comfortable to listen to her. Mary to win!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Matt to win!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

I have to say I don't care who wins :haha: but Mary and matt were the best. Any of the groups can go, or storm... 

Jess I'm gonna check out your DHs website when I'm on a computer not my phone :D


----------



## babyloulou

I actually liked Aiden's Jealous Guy too! Not sure why they were so down on it! :shrug: I still want Katie to go! I absolutely cannot stand her!! My favourites were Matt and Mary too though! 

Casey is back! She's posted her piccys on Facebook :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Casey posted on facebook before coming to see us?! Right that's it. Let's cut her out! :rofl: only joking KC we missed you!!!! :lol: 

Yeh I liked Aiden too... And trayc... But they are all so rubbish at talking to Dermot afterwards, they have no idea what to say! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys I just got back late last night! I just posted my album on there and put it as private with only you guys and a select other few who can see me in my bathing suit! I shit my pants when it posted to my profile for a second but I think I deleted that now. anyway take a look, we had a great time. The coolest thing we did was watch our friend Aleck do the Iron Man triathalon. He finished in 9:54 which is amazing. I do not know how people do triathalons.
What happened while I was away?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls - Just a quick stop in to say hi and then bed time for me!

Jess - I had palps back in August when I went away for the night with DH - He did some relaxing breathing exercises on me and got me to focus and it seem to calm them down so try that for half an hour and see how you go on. If its not subsiding def get checked honey pie xxx It scared the crap out of me whne it happened - and THAT just makes it worse then! Doh!

Matt Aidan & Mary were great - Cher and Wagner to go for me.......I knwo DIva didnt sing but they make me laugh so dont mind them hahaha Oh and what was the Tude' from Bel Ami?????? Errrrrr "I dont wanna be known as the pretty one who doesnt sing!"..............Errr dont worry love we dont think your very pretty tbh! Hahahaha

Casey good to see you back honey! x

Laura! FX Shae has FINALLY arrived! Cant wait for the pics! xx


----------



## SBB

Lol Casey I'll check out the album tomorrow! 

Not really sure anything exciting has happened... Ooh Laura has probably had baby shae today :happydance: 

Glad you had a good time :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Ellen that's exactly what I thought about the girl from belle ami!! 

How was your party? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Sweet! Way to go laura! So that is two down and a bunch to go.


----------



## Rudeollie

Ha great minds Suz!!!

Party was lovely - The bday girl is, oh, well shes like an angel! She is SO peaceful and gorgeous! She's just turned 2 but when you ask how old she is it can be anything from 2 to 60 cos thats how far up counting wise she can go lol! I honestly think DH would pinch her if my cousin turned her back for long enough hahahaha

I made sure I looked amazing as well so left with an ego boost from everyone commenting my "glow" and bump hahaha


----------



## SBB

Sounds lovely Ellen and well done on looking lovely :D 

We went to a friends the other night who had popped over in the day, and she said 'you look really well - not like when I saw you earlier, you looked like shit!' yeh.... That's the difference between make up and no make up!!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Kel how's Cade doing?


----------



## Rudeollie

Ha! Suz with friends like that who needs enemies hey? Hahahaha 

I did for the first time in AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGES put my bare escentials stuff on which makes you look like a movie star so it was like been airbrushed!

Just spying on my neighbour who had a baby yesterday (I reckon cos they went missing and she's looked overdue for a while!) Its so nice to see and cant wait for other to be looking into our houses and thinking awwwww! 

Right I gotta get to bed as Ive been out the house from 9.30 until 6 - V v v tired! Yawn! xxx


----------



## lisaf

Hope Shae is here and he and Laura are doing well....

Welcome back KC!!! I was whining just a few days ago wondering where you were! :D


----------



## babyloulou

Welcome back Casey! Glad you had a nice time! I had a look through your piccys earlier! I cannot believe how slim you still are! :shock: You + bump in a dress still look smaller than I ever did pre-pregnancy :rofl: You look beautiful honey :hugs:

Ellen- glad you enjoyed the party. The birthday girl sounds adorable xx


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Lou! You are under a 100 days to go now too! Isn't that scary??

Hi Lisa!! HOw are you? Any new updates on your pregnancy?


----------



## lisaf

Not much to update, not sure if you saw my last scan at 10 weeks (Pinocchio is what we're calling it because of the scan). I've been throwing up MORE now than I was before which totally stinks and only now am I fighting major fatigue. I've also been having some seriously scary/messed up dreams, lol.

been missing my TV & evening chat buddy :) :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

yeah missed you too! Weird not being on here for so long, I don't think about my pregnancy half as much. sorry you have been feeling like crap. tha fatigue sucks!! it makes it hard to get anything done!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it's counting down now Casey!! And for you too! Won't be long before it's all our turns! :shock:


----------



## kcw81

I know! As it gets closer I get more scared and sort of in denial.


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha I know what you mean!! I've been reading birth stories today in a magazine. I'm not actually scared about the birth to be honest- I'm more worried about doing everything right afterwards and the lack of sleep! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

yah I agree, I am more worried about just the fact that t here will be a little baby boy sitting there staring at us needing to be taken care of for the rest of his life 24-7!


----------



## babyloulou

You make it sound even scarier! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

haha. I am sure it will be a snap. right? well I am off, goodnight lou.


----------



## Onelildream

KC- welcome home! I don't think we're friends on Facebook. Will you find me? Rochelle Lambertsen


----------



## lisaf

hey KC (and the rest of you too!) can you guys find me on facebook too? I don't know how many of you I have!
I'm (we'll be announcing our pregnancy on facebook next week I think so keep it underwraps until then)

I keep taking naps, lol 
Its awesome

Just got my windows tinted on my car today.. didn't want to mess with those frustrating baby shades.. dog got groomed but we didn't do anything around the house yet :dohh:


----------



## Smile4me

Welcome home Casey


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lisa and Chell - I added you as my friends! '

Hi Verna, sorry you have to take a break but it will be nice to get away from this mess for awhile, maybe you could even GASP take a brake from bnb? NOT that I want you to but it makes me obsess over ttc and pregnancy when I come on here. I will be happier if you stay on for the two months tho!! - hey don't forget to do it au naturale just for the sake of doing it maybe once or twice in the next couple months!! get kinky!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies ruff today never drinking again i mean it this time carnt keep anything down welcome home casey xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi everyone. Just to let you know Laura had Shae last night at 22:48. He weighed 7lb 8 and she says he is perfect. It was a difficult birth- 16 hours and the cord was wrapped around his neck twice- all fine now though. Laura's had stitches and is tired but on top of the world xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw congrats laura hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Yay baby shae :yipee: glad they are both ok, sounds scary with the cord... Can't wait to see piccys!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Yay Laura!!!!!

KC - umm, lol, I don't see a friend request from you?


----------



## SBB

I never go on FB but I'll add you and chell when I do! Or you can add me, suzanne Harmer x x x


----------



## lisaf

ok, for some reason the friend requests just showed up now, lol


----------



## NurseKel

Congrats laura! So happy that baby Shae has joined us. Glad things turned out well for you both. Get some rest and update us when you can.
Casey, Cade is doing wonderful and growing like crazy. I love your Kona pics! You look gorgeous. I was thinking that I didn't know which was prettier...you or Kona. ;-)
Hello to everyone. Hope you all have a good Sunday.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: I'm going to make warm chocolate fudge cake and ice cream soon :D v excited! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats to Laura so glad all turned out well. Hope she can get a bit of rest. Can't wait to see pics of Shae. 

I have a cold...thanks to TJ. He was determined he had to kiss me even thought I kept telling him to stay away from me. LOL I am also making my first attempt at homemade chicken & dumplings today...I have been craving them for a few days. Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## kcw81

hi ladies! Hey So glad Laura and Shae are doing ok, How scary about the cord!

Kel thank you so much, you are so nice! So glad Cade is doing great!

Suz can I have some of that Fudge cake? sounds soo good. I like chocolate a lot lately.

Lisa I saw you got accepted me as your friend, Whew! was a little worried I was getting dissed. haha.


----------



## kcw81

Lisa you have lovely wedding pictures! You look really pretty and I like the bridesmaids dresses for once!


----------



## lisaf

lol thanks! I let the girls pick their own little black dresses as long as I had veto power! ;) I loved those flower girl dresses I found though! I loved my photograher! Worth every penny!
My friend who just got married in August had a photographer and just got her pictures back... and I'd been following along taking pictures when the photographer did and most of mine came out just as good or even better :dohh:

The delay on your friend acceptance was because facebook wasn't even telling me I had invites for a few hours! Very strange!


----------



## babyloulou

I've added Shae to the front page :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls - Just a quick stop by to say hello and HUGE congrats to Laura on the safe arrival of Shae! What an ideal size!!! Glad everything went ok, and the cord problem got sorted xxx

Suz - V jealous of choc fudge cake.....One of my FAVs! x


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: the choc cake was slightly disappointing actually - and from m&s! But will still have it again later :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies. 

Laura, congrats on the safe arrival of Shae! Big :hugs:

Will catch up more in a bit.. should do some work really.


----------



## Rudeollie

All you girls that know your teams check out brandalley cos they have a kids section on - Its got some nice Pink n boy stuff at great reductions!

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Finally managed to put my Vertbaudet order in... :happydance: Got a fair discount on it all thanks to all the codes that have been posted! Lets hope they don't take forever to come! :)

I was thinking about it this morning... why is it that I have to pay for all the maternity clothes I need... I don't think it's even crossed my OH's mind to buy anything for me... Equally I haven't asked him for any, but it's weird that it is assumed it's my cost... PLUS I paid for all the opks and hpts and vitamins when we were ttc... HMmmm....


----------



## babyloulou

Raise the issue Jess! I did and OH gave me a credit card which is now "the baby's card" for anything we need. You never know- OH might just not have thought about it! X


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls xxx 

I have just discovered a new magic luncheon source! Flatbreads! OMG, we had some on satruday night with melted mozzeralla and tomoatoes and they were lush but today I oven baked one and slapped on a load of salad and some roast chicken from dinner last night - I am in flatbread heaven right now! Hahaha

Jess - Def tell DH cos he really wont have thought about it all - Im quite lucky that my hubby is obessed with buying babys stuff but is not so good at xmas pressies! Im stuck trawling sites after sites to tick everyone off the list! Doh! I will be sneaking some onto his card tho...................Hehehe xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls! Finally got caught up. We had a great baby shower...we got so much stuff and had a lot of fun. Now, it's off to wash the baby's stuff, pack our bag, and get the nursery together.

Congrats Laura! Can't wait to see some pictures!

Sorry the witch got you smile.


----------



## SBB

Oh my god tyson only 5 weeks to go!! 

Ellen that flatbread sounds yum :D 

Jess just tell him, I bought my maternity clothes as well, didn't really think about it but it should be a joint resposibility! It's not my fault I'm too fat for my other clothes :haha:
Although when I've got stuff from Asda we just buy it with the shopping which is paid by both of us... Just send him a list of things you want :D 
We share the cost of all baby stuff though from our joint account... 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Morning Ladies

Congrats Laura!!! Can't wait to see pics of baby Shae!


----------



## Peach Blossom

We're going to sit down tonight and go through finances tonight, so I think I'll get him to put a little extra in to the joint account for baby spending... :D


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies. Nice to see you all onFB. I'm going to be off today. My sweet little girl has the flu. Ugh. I didn't get my flu shot and I'm feeling quite :sick: myself. Hopefully it's just lack of sleep and MS...not the flu. Anyone know if having the flu while preg is dangerous? What do I need to do if I get it? Just stay hydrated?
Baby girl has a temp and is vomiting/sleeping/achy all the time. I'm keeping her hydrated and temp down with meds.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all dream hope you little one is better soon hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies!
Chell, my doctor wanted me to have the flu shot when I was pregnant and I just didn't feel I needed it at that point and never got around to it. As far as I know it is safe and the medical world feels it's worth getting versus a pregnant lady getting the flu itself but check with your personal doctor for his/her opinion. I have got to get Shay her flu shot soon since I have learned school= every illness known to mankind! LOL I hope Maddie feels better soon and hopefully you won't catch it. Hugs!


----------



## Onelildream

Ugh. I think it might be too late to get a shot...if I do get the flu, though, I think I will get through it fine...Just worried about a fever while preg... hmmm..


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm waiting for my GP to get in touch with me about teh flu jab as all pregnant women in the UK are due to be offered it this year. Definitely want it as I've had it for the last few years and touch wood haven't been ill at all! :) Chell, hope your LO is feeling better soon. :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell, from what I've read it's safer to get the jab than not. But each to their own. :hugs: x


----------



## Onelildream

No, I totally agree to get the shot. But my daughter has the flu now, so do you think it's too late? I've prob already been exposed to it, as my whole house prob is infected...I heard you have the active phase of it for days before the fever, and during the fever, which are already upon us.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hmmm.. not sure... perhaps ask your doctor... Would be miserable to have flu whilst you can't take anything for it. Eat lots of chilli and ginger and chicken! That will boost your immune system a little.


----------



## lisaf

There are increased risks to having the flu while pregnant... you're also more likely to get it with a lowered immune system.
The risks are mainly that you are going to be more susceptible to complication and in particular, lung issues since pregnant women's lung capacity can be compromised.
However, this early on, your lungs shouldn't be too affected yet, you know? So the risk are probably lower the earlier on you are.

If you do happen to get by without the flu this time, or even if you have it and get through it fine, you may still want to get the shot. There are different strains of flu that go around and you dont' know if the one you caught is the main one for this year.

Also, they combined the swine flu shot with the regular flu shot this year... so if you caught the regular flu, the vaccine will at least give you protection against the swine flu.

Thats what I've learned anyway.


Ladies... I have ants again... ALL over my desk... I spent over an hour battling/cleaning them up this morning (they even took refuge in my keyboard :( ) My whole office is infested.. the rain this weekend sent them all inside and they sprayed the permiter but not my area... So now I'm smelling ant poison from the rest of the building but my are has no protection :dohh: 
I mean I'm glad they didn't spray my area, but if they were going to spray anyway and make me inhale fumes, they might as well have covered my area too, you know? LMAO


----------



## kcw81

hey everyone! Lisa that is nasty about the ants! 

Chell I am not getting the flu shot because I don't sick usually. Do you get sick often? I hear after you have kids you get sick more often cuz those little buggers pick up germs everywhere!

Congrats to Lauara!!

MMMM flatbreads sounds delish Ellen.


----------



## babyloulou

I hardly ever got sick before I got pregnant! The last month or so though I have got every cold going! :-(


----------



## NurseKel

You aren't alone Lou. I was sick with more colds, toothaches, etc when I was preggers. We just seem to catch everything when pregnant. Damn, immune systems! LOL


----------



## Onelildream

KC-usually I do ok. I get the flu but only a short bout of it. I guess we'll just see where it goes...I think it's too late for a shot...

Laura-CONGRATS!!!! It's about time Shae made his appearance! ;)


----------



## lisaf

KC - are you caught up on Mad Men?


----------



## Smile4me

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to do the basal temp?


----------



## babyloulou

You can choose orally or vaginally Verna. I swapped to vaginally as it gave me steadier temps- they were always more erratic when doing them orally! 

Just make sure you take them at the same time every morning before getting up, having a drink, talking etc.... Set your alarm for the same time every day and keep it on your bedside table so you can do it without moving. xxx


----------



## kcw81

Lisa, mad men finale was outstanding! Don totally surprised the crap outta me with proposing to meghan!! I guess he wanted to somehow escape the honest relationship clutches of Faye. But I could see what he likes about megan, she is good with the kids and she is WAY easy going about everything. she is french?? does he really even know her? man that was a surprise. I wasn't surprised at all about joan and the baby.


----------



## lisaf

KC - yep, we both called it on Joan having kept the baby. I would guess she was just going to hope her husband is too dumb to do the math? But he was a surgeon, so you think he'd know some basics, right?
I mean she won't have to tell him the kids' birthday until he comes back... but her kid should be due sooner if it was her husbands... and clearly they talk frequently so won't he want to know the sex etc? 
I'm just not sure how she's going to get through that without getting busted and her husband has such a horrible temper.

I thought it was interesting how the decline of the company coincided with the decline in Don's personal life... and just as he proposes to Meghan and gets his life turned around, the company starts to get back on its feet.


----------



## kcw81

Yeah it has been really interesting Lisa. This show is so great. It was really sad kind of to see Betty waiting at the empty house putting on powder waiting for Don, maybe hoping for something from him, but to find out he is engaged. She practically started bawling. Things haven't worked out very well for her. She needs to let go of her tight angry reign over everyone and everything and get some therapy or something. Poor Carla. I like how Peggy and Joan had their little commiserating moment together in the office, like they were going to be friends. And I liked how in the previous episode Don didn't ask for anyone's opinion about the letter her wrote in the paper except for Peggy. I don't know how long the MEgan thing will last, but I like her better than Betty, Faye, and any of the others he has met up with. I definitely think it was rushed.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls xxx Very very quiet on here today hope we are all ok and havent frozen from this cold weather! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Ellen. It is quiet on here today- it was yesterday too. We seem to go through phases! :lol: Sometimes we can't be shut up! :haha:

I've just remembered you mentioned Brand Alley having kids sales- I'm off to have a look xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning! Well afternoon now... I had a hospital appt at 10am to see my endoncrinologist.. wasn't seen til 11.45... What's that all about? All is fine though. :) How's everyone else doing?


----------



## babyloulou

It's so annoying when they make you wait so long Jess! Glad everything was OK though :thumbup: How is your heart rate today? Has it slowed down again? xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Heart rate has gone down now. Feeling normal again except slightly tight in the chest... like at the end of a chest infection where you catch your breath slightly when you inhale... Anyway, think I'm all good. 

Baby Peach has changed her pattern... slightly worryingly she is now waking up at about 5am to kick me until I get up at 8!! Then she's pretty quiet until I go to bed where she wakes up again and starts kicking whilst I'm trying to go to sleep!! :rofl: Hope it's not a sign of things to come!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Same here Jess. My bubs moves crazily as soon as I lay down at nights to sleep! :rofl: 

Ellen- Brand Alley has a maternity underwear sale on too! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Afternoon! 

Jess it will def be a sign of things to come! Jesus kicks in the day too, but without fail every night and morning when I'm trying to sleep! I think it's pretty normal I'm afraid :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I don't mind if she's active whilst she's inside... I just hope the pattern breaks when she's out! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol I hope so too!! I'm not good in the morning :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god- me neither! I'm a nocturnal night bird! HATE mornings!! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies, sounds like everyone is doing good :)

AFM I talked to my OB yesterday and she said for dh and I to take the two month off of clomid and see what happens, just to make sure we dtd every other day and she will check my 21 day progesterone to make sure it is still high so I still feel hopeful and maybe Ellen will be right and we will get a Christmas miracle.

btw... DragonMummy got her BFP.


----------



## babyloulou

Sending you loads of christmas dust Verna :dust: :dust: :dust: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, I really hope that you get your miracle! :hugs: :dust: :dust: xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Fx crossed my psychic powers come through for you Verna sweetie xxx I will be keeping everything crossed for you over xmas..............Well unless this one arrives early hahaha!

This one has actually got out of the kick le crap out of mummy at 4am phase, it doesnt wake me up anymore if it does anyway hahaha

DH goes awau with work tomorrow so we are having a chill out lazy evening with fish n chips. xxx

Lou - I Saw the maternity sale on BA but I need to get measured again in a few weeks so not going to bother...........xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I am in two minds whether to order some a cup size up from what I'm wearing now- or whether to wait and get measured?? It's just they are SUCH a bargain!! They've even got Hot Milk ones which are usually really expensive! I read that for nursing bras the best time to get measured is 26 weeks - then you should add a cup size onto that size?? :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

I got measured at 16 weeks with M&S and mothercare and they gave me a size to grow into (but its been tight since day one lol!) And then to go at about week 34 cos thats when your milk will come in?????

The hot milk ones are gorgeous so dont blame you on getting some now tbh! I just know Id ordered some then get my milk coming through ruining the lushness of them hahahah x


----------



## Smile4me

Hot milk????? Lol!!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have you seen this? https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-11566054 Never even heard of such a thing... Now I have though I am bound to be paranoid!!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Jess! 

My hairdresser who came last week has a 5 yr old girl and is preggers again - she only just found out at her 16 week MW app that her stomach muscles never realigned! She was mortified hahahaha I told her not to worry about it as they just gonna get effed up with this new baby hahahah xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

My sister's muscles have completely separated... That just sounds wrong and painful!! :) Hoping my Pilates will help with all of that! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Have to admit this subject is turning my tummy a little bit hahahaha!

I might get one of those bnelly bands for afters............Ive already started warning DH of what my tum will look after birth. TBH I really dont think he will give a flying flute cos he will just be gawping at the baby ALL THE TIME! Hahahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw bless! Part of the Gentle birth method involves wrapping an oil soaked sari tightly around your middle just after birth and keeping it there for 24 hours... apparently it's supposed to help all the muscles contract back in to place... Did see something on Boots yesterday for post birth belly, but it was £85... Um.. thanks, but I'll just cope with magic pants thanks!! :)


----------



## Smile4me

I just checked DH's schedule against our every other day schedule and it looks GREAT, the days we have to dtd he works days... YAY for making this an easy month for me!!!

I can't believe Christmas is in two months and Baby Jesus will be here!
I'm thinking of creative gift ideas now so I can get a good head start.... I'm going to make photo albums for the girls of their special days and friends... that will keep me busy!
speakinf of pics... 
Where are the pics from Hawaii?


----------



## kcw81

hey girls whats up? It is funny cuz I went back a few pages to catch up and I see the top post from Lou that says "You can do it orally or vaginally.." Haha. 

Verna do you OV on your own? Why do you take Clomid? that pic of you girls in your avvie is cUUUUTE! my HI pics are in FB - I think I set you on there as a person who can see them - let me make sure.

Hello to everyone else. It is my bday tomorrow. Won't be doing anything since its the middle of the week. Probably go to dinner with DH friday night. I would rather still be in hawaii for my bday!! These dang workers are still doing the work here at the house, today they are painting and woke me up at 730am. Boo hoo!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Caz Hi Casey!

Caz - How did Mr Fox go??????

Casey - Awwww hope you dont get woke up TOO early by them tomorrow - not good on your bday! Are u getting anything nice or just some suprises??


----------



## lisaf

Hot Milk? :rofl: Love that name... though with that name you think they'd be designed to deal with some leakage :haha:

as for the tummy thing... thats why my acupuncturist was all over me to sit up the right way, so I don't strain my abdominal muscles and cause them to stretch or separate more than they will already... definitely getting a support band for after though! Just hope they make them in my size! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

awww thanks hun :)

I do ovulate on my own so she put us on clomid I guess to stimulate some good eggs? I wasn't sure but didnt question it as we werent getting pregnant on our own but in hind sight we never dtd around the time I had "my pains" which we later found out were ovulation pains so now we know and will dtd :0)

OK< I will check FB tonight, I can't access it through work.

YAY for your B-day!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

I'm 'working from home' today :haha: The power is out at work so I'm sitting at home and waiting for emails to come in.... I love 'working from home'
I usually dial in to my desktop computer at work when I'm at home... but it kind of has to be ON for that to work :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

I don't know ellen! I think DH probably hasn't gone shopping yet! he is a last minute type of guy. If he gets me a certificate at the spa for a massage again this year I won't complain. I will always love to get massages or pedicures. You know I will probably get something baby related though, my sister sent me my pressie already and its a cute little boy outfit from Paul Frank. Do you UKers know Paul Frank stuff? The baby line is like, hipseter-skater-baby.


----------



## kcw81

that is interesting about her putting you on clomid even though you OV and have normal length cycles!! yeah she must have been just doing everything possible to get you going fast. But yay for you that you OV on your own so anything is still possible.


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah we have a few Paul Frank shops over here Casey! Its very cute stuff!

Ooooh hope hubby gets you a special preggers pamper day! I could realy do with one of those at the mo, my leg hurts my butt hurts my rib hurts!

I am for the knackers yard! hahahaha x


----------



## kcw81

yeah sounds like you need a pamper day ellen. afraid to ask but why does your butt hurt??? and what is up with your rib?


----------



## Rudeollie

Rib pain is stretching apparently, if I had problems weeing it could be gallstones but all is ok wee wise lol!

And the butt pain I think is a ligament Ive pulled........I walked into the garage the other day and slipped on one of the cats food mats and it skidded......Thus making me almost do the splits hahahaha Hurt like a mo fo I can tell you and now its sore. Been gettin a good butt massage from hubby tho so its on the mend x


----------



## lisaf

:rofl: Ellen you're reminding me of the time my stepmother had a leg clot and part of her recovery involved butt massages... my dad clearly enjoyed giving them and shared a BIT too much with me and my husband about that!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I ovulated naturally, but was put on Clomid because of my irregular cycles. It can help to regulate you so that it is more straight forward to get pregnant. It's not used solely for people who don't ovulate. Verna, are you going to use fertility friend? It's really helpful for charting your temps. I was at it for 2 years, so if you need at tips please ask! :hugs: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha oh no Lisa! I think I would DIE if one of our 'rents told us something like that hahahaha!

Oh and my butt massages are not leading to any hows your father btw..........It makes me fall asleep hahahaha x


----------



## lisaf

A 56 in progesterone levels in the US is like getting over 100 in the UK measurements.


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep TOTALLY agree with Jess there Verna - FF was amazing help! Even tho it was DH who took all the courses and input the info! He's such a lovely IT geek! xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'd be lucky if I got a finger massage from my OH... 10 years and I'm still waiting for a massage!! I keep teasing him that he'll have to help me with my perineum massage and vaginal stretching from week 34! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Rudeollie said:


> Hahahaha oh no Lisa! I think I would DIE if one of our 'rents told us something like that hahahaha!
> 
> Oh and my butt massages are not leading to any hows your father btw..........It makes me fall asleep hahahaha x

My dad only started 'oversharing' when I turned 18 or so... the first one was when he told me he threw his back out and felt it necessary to tell me that it WASNT from too much sex :dohh:
I believe the overshare with the butt massages went on a tangent that involved spanking.....
I was SQUIRMING in my chair the whole time.
Just when I get used to normal sexual innuendo with my dad, they start bringing up kinky stuff! :blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess my hubbys been out and bought the oil we need for it and cannot wait to start!

Its a good job too cos by week 34 there is NO WAY I will reach down there hahahaha! I can barelyt get there now!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Lisa, that's hilarious... My Dad has often shared too much with me, but I stop him before he goes too far with any descriptions!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:haha: Ellen. Bless your OH!


----------



## lisaf

OMG Britt just got her BFP too! She was due to start IVF next cycle!


----------



## kcw81

Ellen your DH is a stud. he worships you! he does so much for you it seems!

Yeah Jess I know about clomid being used for irregularity because thats why I used it! My cycles were all over the place from 35 to 50 days sometimes! But Verna I thought had perfect 30 days cycles so was just wonderin...


----------



## Smile4me

OMG I am sitting here crying about Britt!!!!!!!

Jess I am soooo going to ask you questions about the temping and charting, It is all soooo confusing!


----------



## kcw81

verna are you still feeling crappy? that's your current status on here.


----------



## lisaf

I can help you too Verna... FF is a godsend... at the very least you just put your data in... they also have tons of FAQs and tutorials to teach you how to take your temp right etc... what to do when they switch the clocks on us for daylight savings time etc..


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy to help hon... can be a bit daunting at times, but it's great once you get used to it all! :)

KC... 50 days? Wow that must have been impossible to cope with. I had one cycle of 56 days, but mostly they were between 28 - 38. Do you have PCO? That was the cause of mine apparently... that and my dodgy thyroid! Man.. I really am like a catalogue of medical disorders! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I went nuts with my 84 day cycle... though I would have gone a lot more nuts except I was just so dang grateful to not be bleeding anymore since I had 26 days of heavy bleeding on that cycle :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

wow, Lisa, was that before you got help from a doctor? Did you do provera too?


----------



## Smile4me

kcw81 said:


> verna are you still feeling crappy? that's your current status on here.


Nope I am feeling motivated now but I am at work and can't change anything :(


----------



## babyloulou

Edited- Double post


----------



## lisaf

I used provera to stop the heavy bleeding... which gave me a few light/spotty days and one day of no bleeding at all.. then it came back with a vengence before I even finished the provera tablets :dohh:
That was my first bleed after having my Mirena removed which took 48 days to arrive. Mirena isn't supposed to interfere with ovulation/hormones at ALL once its removed and the PA I saw said it sounded like I wasn't ovulating... which is why I started charting my temp that cycle and saw that I wasn't. 
So thats what sent me running to the doctor for help.. .first one told me to give it a 'few cycles' then come back.
I went to a different one who agreed it was clear I was having issues, ran a few tests, put me on provera to start a bleed and put me on clomid straight away.

So yeah.. that 84 day cycle only ended because I was pushy and got provera from the doctor. I do wonder if I would have ovulated on my own with just the provera or not, but oh well, I had low progesterone anyway.


----------



## Smile4me

kcw81 said:


> verna are you still feeling crappy? that's your current status on here.

No hun I can't change anything while at work :(


----------



## babyloulou

You girls are all lucky!! My average cycles were over 100 days!! :rofl:

I can't believe it about Britt!! I was just saying to her on a message the other day that I hoped she got the bfp before her IVF!! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Wow you lot are making up for quietness last night and this morning!! Lots of catching up! 



babyloulou said:


> I read that for nursing bras the best time to get measured is 26 weeks - then you should add a cup size onto that size?? :shrug:

I got measured at John Lewis and she said 34-26 weeks I think... I don't really remember. I wouldn't just add a cup size now though, that doesn't sound like a reliable way of doing it!! 
The stuff on the site is lovely though, although slightly annoying that the model is about a size 6 and has clearly NEVER had a baby!! I wonder how long you get to return stuff? I could order now and then if it's the wrong size in a few weeks could return them! But is their stuff always so cheap? May just wait... :shrug: 



Smile4me said:


> I can't believe Christmas is in two months and Baby Jesus will be here!

Eeek I know!! :wacko: am starting to get a bit stressed about moving house twice before then... it's only 9.5 weeks away :dohh:

Yay KC happy birthday for tomorrow! 

I was also put on clomid although I did eventually ovulate on my own, but had 65 day cycles... 

Lisa that is FAR too much tmi from your father!!! 

Verna I am pretty good on FF too so just ask if you need help :D You have to link to your chart in your siggy as we will need to stalk daily! 

Congrats to Britt that's great news! :happydance: 

We went to see this house earlier https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-31518851.html
It's amazing, but in really really really bad condition, and by a busy, noisy road - but it would be like living in a period drama it's so beautiful! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's lovely Suz!! Definitely haunted though! :shock: :haha: How can a house that size only have two bedrooms though? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh wow Suz, that is lovely... double glazing would block out the sound... ;)


----------



## lisaf

haha.. I live near a busy street.. the bedrooms are in back and it quiets down at night so it doesn't bother us in our sleep... but we do have a gate up front to keep the dog from running out into the street.
The only downside is listening to tv in the summer when we need the doors and windows open... it means anyone walking by can hear what we are watching, lol...
Also took us a while to get the dog to stop barking at everyone walking by.


----------



## SBB

The house is haunted apparently! Between 10.50-11pm if the owners go to bed chains can be heard clanking... And people have seen a ghost. And one of the previous owners committed suicide there... 

The house is deceptive - it's only one room deep so just two bedrooms, although there are also 2 loft rooms, but it's listed and apparently they didn't get permission to do them so they'd probably make you remove the loft rooms and have it back to 2 beds. 

It was a really amazing house, and if it was in our village I'd definitely take it on and would LOVE coming home to it... 

The windows are original so could only be secondary glazed... But I wouldn't mind the noise inside, it's in the garden it might bother me I think. It's just cos where we live is so peaceful now... 

Anyway it would need £150,000+ spending to sort it out :wacko: and we certainly don't have that kind of money!! 


Have just read this on Brand Alley :( I would never order bras online that you can't return because it's so unlikely they'd all fit perfectly! 

Unfortunately, for hygiene reasons, we are not able to accept any returns of lingerie, hosiery or swimwear.

Damn them! :( 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I know- they are strict about returns of most things! Damn them! 

The house is lovely Suz- that is a lot of money to buy it and then spend on it though for a 2-bedroomer! It's very unique though :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

I've just sent Britt the link to here so she can join us :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies! LO is on the mend. Woohoo! 

Wow! I'm so excited for Britt and DragonMum! How awesome is that?!

Tonight is a GNO making candied apples at a friend's house. Hopefully I'll be able to mask my nausea. lol. I cannot wait to tell everyone!!! YAY! Today I am 1/4 of the way done! ;)


----------



## lisaf

damnit!!! I'm working from home because the power was out at my work... now its back on and since its not even 11am I should really go in... thinking of asking someone at work to turn my computer on so I can do more work from home instead.... Its just that work is a half hour drive away and the person I carpool in with has an appointment at noon so she's staying here..

I have a warm puppy in my lap and movies on TV and I don't want to go!! :brat:


----------



## babyloulou

Definitely do it then Lisa! Get someone to switch it on and stay at home!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Just thinking we haven't had a bump piccy for a while- so here's my latest! This was Sunday at exactly 26 weeks! It's getting big!!!!! 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/8d1b2d29.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/3b26d3f7.jpg


----------



## SBB

don't go lisa don't go!!! 

glad your LO is on the mend Chell 

x x x


----------



## SBB

nice bump lou!! I'll post mine now too x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww stoopid b&b didnt post anyone was chattin so Ive missed about 5 pages of chat!

Thansk for the compliments to my hubby! He's got an even bigger head now lol!

BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG congrats to Britt. I am so pleased to hear she got her bfp! Magic stuff, look forward to seeing her on here with us xxx

Suz - If you got that house you would SO have me coming round to get spooked hahaha

Lou - Lovely bump xxx

AFM Im going to pass out from huge fish n chips for tea, so nice and I bought some cadburys fingers for afters mmmm mmm mmmm xx


----------



## SBB

Here's my 30+3 bumpy pics, taken today. I think it looks bigger with my tights pulled up :haha: 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Bumppic30weeks3b.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Bumppic30weeks3.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Bumppic30weeks3a.jpg

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz you make me sick! hahaha You look amazing! You skin looks so nice! 

I look like a wobbly ghost!


----------



## SBB

Lol Ollie it's only cos the sun was shining in the window :haha: I actually look like sh*t I promise!! 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

LOU SUZ-Lovely bumps! I'm soo jealous! :) XXX


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I'm jealous of your skin too! I've got ezcema all over my bump now!! Yours is so smooth!


----------



## Smile4me

Wonderful Bumps ladies!! You are beautiful!


----------



## kcw81

Lou and Suz, I LOVE both your bumps! Lou, your baby is big! Is he measuring big? Suz is the sports bra from working out or is it the only comfortable thing you have to wear? a lot of my bras are a bit tight now but I am stil holding out before I buy ghastly DDs. when I look at the DD's at the store the cups are big enough to be hats!

Jess, I don't have PCOS, just had irreg cycles for as long as I remember. No known reason for it. Yeah having them so unpredictable makes it really hard to ttc, and you had to be patient to wait so long for OV! Poor Lou though, 100 day cycles!!!

Vern glad you aren't feeling crappy!

Who is Britt? Can't wait to get soem newbies so we can parlay our sage advice!


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Suz is the sports bra from working out or is it the only comfortable thing you have to wear?

It's not a sports bra! It's actually a bra for after breast surgery - all the maternity ones in the shop were hideous and this one is non-wired and basically the same as a maternity bra... 

if it was a sports bra, it certainly wouldn't be for working out!! :haha: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Lol! Well Im still going to photoshop my bump pic cos I dont believe you hahahaha!

Im a PCO girl myself and I lost count how long one of my cycles was! Its was into 4months, almost five. It was horrid cos EVERY month DH gto so excited and cos I was undiagnosed at that point I did too...........

Just had a pamper me session courtesy of my SIL. Got my belated bday pressie from them yesterday and it was the Sanctury Mum to Be box. I can highly recommend it girls x


----------



## lisaf

So I ran to the store for food and they happened to be doing flu shots!!! Yay! 
Then of course they didn't want to give it to me because I wasn't 12 weeks yet :dohh: but they said if my doctor was ok with it, they'd do it. So I called my doctor and THEY said they don't usually recommend it before 12 weeks... but I'm just so dang close to 12 weeks and based on measurements from my last few scans, I'd be 12+1... based on my LMP I'm 11+6 ... 
I can't see that I would blame the shot if anything were to go wrong... I feel so comfortable now and relaxed about it... I'm actually more scared of GETTING the flu and it seems like people are starting to get the flu so I want the shot!


----------



## caz & bob

love the bumps girls loulou yours is huge hun xxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- no he's measuring perfectly!! I think half of the bump is still fat! :rofl: She said she'd be popping in here later xx 

Britt was going for a walk to get some fresh air! She's in shock- she was about to start IVF! She can't believe it and she hasn't told her OH yet!!


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! Shes not told him yet! Hahahaha Thats like me! You girls knew before he did (even tho Id never tell him that!)

Im so pleased for her.............Its great news!


----------



## lisaf

love the bumps ladies!! I have nothing going on here but my usual flab, lol.
My pants are fitting a little better but my tummy still doesn't like the pressure.

Just weighed myself and I'm back at the weight I was when I got my BFP! :) I need to keep my weight gain minimal so I'm thrilled with that!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey thats great Lisa! Well done you! x


----------



## babyloulou

I weighed myself yesterday and I'm now 2 pounds lighter than when I got my bfp! :lol: I'm sure I'll put it all back on in the last trimester! :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

Yes she is in total shock and she deserves this sooooo much!!!
I'm so excited for her!!! 

Lisa great idea for her to reveal the big news I told her to put a ribbon around the test with like a pink and blue ribbon so when he looks at her in confusion she can show him... LOL


----------



## Smile4me

See I was going to take a break and here I am obsessing thinking about Royal jelly and baby aspirin lol! If it can work for Britt on a natural cycle it can work for us too :) YAY!


----------



## babyloulou

I used fresh Royal Jelly getting my bfp too Verna xx


----------



## kcw81

way to go lou, and your bump is so big your body is just redistributing stuff to where it is needed!


----------



## Smile4me

When you say fresh royal jelly, what do you mean? Not the supplements?


----------



## babyloulou

I was told that the fresh stuff was better. You buy it in little jars and keep it in the fridge. They even recommend it at some clinics for IVF cycles because it's supposed to improve the quality of your eggs. I took a teaspoon a day for the 5 months I was on Clomid. It's tastes foul though!!! 

It's this sort you want (I just googled a random one in the US- I think you'll have loads of choice and prices to choose from out there in the US) 
https://www.beehivebotanicals.com/product_info.php?products_id=61


----------



## Smile4me

oh thank you sweetie! GREAT not only the wheat germ that taste like saw dust, I now get to add sticky nasty glue in my mouth ... Great combination! I will stop at the Health Food Store here, I'm sure they have it! I will do whatever works though


----------



## kcw81

verna that will be so nice to ttc without clomid for awhile so you don't get the bad bloating and emotional ups and downs. you might even feel energized and a bit horny for once!


----------



## lisaf

speaking of horny... still haven't DTD yet :dohh: We were going to this weekend but DH didn't get in the mood until late evening.. and then I realized I didn't want to be inserting the suppository when I had a different kind of mess to deal with :nope: Poor DH 
He's agreed to wait until I'm done with the supps.. I only have tonight and tomorrow night left. Then I'm in trouble :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

LOL hun I'm always horny... ;-/ but yes the mood swings will NOT be missed that's for SURE!!

I guess when you have a bond with your man, its hard not to be in the mood all the time.

Lisa I didnt realize you had to do that,,, thank goodness that will be over for you soon.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, most girls are scared to stop them.. I'm struggling to finish mine, lol!!! I feel like I'll be fine without them (seeing the umbilical cord and my boobs stopped hurting make me feel like the placenta is doing its job now). 
Its made it hard to have sex since we can't just be spontaneous.. then scared with the early trimester worries etc... and here we are, almost 12 weeks with no sex since we conceived :dohh: I have the most wonderful understanding husband :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna hon, I was told by my miscarriage specialist not to take aspirin until I got my bfp... Just thought I'd mention it. 

Lisa oh and I still haven't dtd and lmp was 19th April!!! :haha: have started having dreams about it though!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lol, I did have a rather sexy dream last night (nice change from all the nightmares)... it was a dream that I was getting a massage that was basically as good as sex, :rofl: does that count?
Though my massuese got mad when I wouldn't buy these workbooks and ended the session early.. :( Total bummer.


----------



## babyloulou

:haha: Lisa- your crazy dreams make mine feel normal! :lol: 

OH and I have gone through BD phases during this pregnancy. We did it loads in the first trimester. Then it seemed to slow down on the second tri- mainly because I have been uncomfortable with my ezcema everywhere! :-( However the last week or so it's kicked up a notch again! We've BD'd the last 5 nights in a row! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! How do you have the energy?! My poor OH is asleep by 9.30 at the moment as he's so sleep deprived cos of my snoring!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

5 nights in a row?!?!?! :wacko: lol I think we've done it 3 times since march :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think being off work for the last couple of weeks is the reason why Jess! I was hardly up for it at all when spending all day at work first!


----------



## lisaf

lol, I was really hoping I'd be a horny pregnant lady :dohh: Mirena killed my sex drive and I really hoped the hormones and blood flow thingie would make me a maniac, lol... 

you ladies do make me feel totally normal on the lack of sex front!!!
so I'm happy to repay you with making your dreams feel more normal! ;)


----------



## babyloulou

I've only JUST started to feel like I'm getting a sex drive back Lisa. Clomid kied mine completely- and at the beginning of the pregnancy is was more for OHs sake. But now I'm off work and more relaxed I'm starting to get my sex drive back x


----------



## lisaf

I think I'm a little depressed to be honest... I don't know if its just the physical exhaustion of the first trimester, but I haven't felt like doing anything at all.
I went off my antidepressants over a year ago and the TTC struggles and clomid sure didn't help me any, lol!

Thinking the sex drive is probably linked to that. I guess I'll see in the 2nd trimester if its just fatigue or if its possibly depression related.


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- I know exactly what you mean honey. I was so, so depressed on Clomid! Like nothing ive ever experienced before (you probably all remember from the clomid club). I thought when I got pregnant I'd just be estatic fir the whole pregnancy but I've felt pretty down and rough for the whole thing so far! Just hoping I finally feel back to myself when the baby comes!! I think after 5 years of TTC it's hard just to think "yay I'm pregnant" and that be it xxx


----------



## lisaf

If this 'blah' feeling doesn't disappear by the 2nd trimester I'll talk to my doctor... at the very least I may want to line up something for after birth. I have a feeling I'm going to be very susceptible to post partum depression (can't remember what you guys call it, lol)

Only problem was the anti depressants killed my sex drive too, lol!! And it didn't exactly make me more motivated to do things like keep the house clean... it just made me not care so much that the house was a disaster area :rofl: Not that I will EVER go back on that brand again... the withdrawl effects were horrible!


----------



## SBB

I have felt pretty depressed at times too.... God I hope I don't get post natal depression - it worries me! Most of my family are on Prozac! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Do you suffer from depression a lot then Lisa? I have never had depression- it must be awful :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies! We have some bautiful bumps on here!!


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> Do you suffer from depression a lot then Lisa? I have never had depression- it must be awful :hugs:

I've had it on and off since I was a teen... never to the point that I couldn't get out of bed, but I'd been suicidal at times. Nobody would try me on medication until 2005...my best guy friend killed himself and it messed me up really bad. The medication helped a ton but the biggest help was actually a kind of behavioral therapy.. (won't bore you with it here unless you're interested, lol). 
I stayed on the medication to hopefully help me not over-eat. It helped a little, but I didn't lose weight or anything, just didn't feel like stuffing my face. (found out the medication can cause weight gain :dohh:)

Anyway, I went off of it when we started TTC.

I don't think I've had depression too hard in my life compared to some.
I don't want to lose any time with my child lost in a depressed fog though so thats why I might want to line up some help ahead of time. 
My maternity leave is so limited, I don't want to waste that time.


----------



## helen1234

babyloulou said:


> Lisa- I know exactly what you mean honey. I was so, so depressed on Clomid! Like nothing ive ever experienced before (you probably all remember from the clomid club). I thought when I got pregnant I'd just be estatic fir the whole pregnancy but I've felt pretty down and rough for the whole thing so far! Just hoping I finally feel back to myself when the baby comes!! I think after 5 years of TTC it's hard just to think "yay I'm pregnant" and that be it xxx

:wave: 

havent seen you about the forum since the clomid club yonks ago.

baby boy, congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Helen!!! I see you got your BFP too!! Yay! :happydance: Was that on Clomid? Xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- that sounds terrible- you should definitely go to the doctors if you feel it getting any worse before the birth xx


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Reeds! Gosh, your pregnancy just seems like it's flying by to me! lol.

I've just stuffed my face with about 5 servings of Cheetos and I'm still hungry. lol. There goes the rest of the super-sized bag!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lol and I think yours is flying by as well. When is your next scan? I am eating mac and cheese which before I was preggo so hated!! LOL


----------



## lisaf

ack, time to eat again...I don't want to!


----------



## Onelildream

Ugh, I totally feel that way until I eat Lisa! I soo don't want to, but once I do the nausea is gone almost instantly!

Reeds-My next scan is next Wednesday! Woohoo! I will be 11 weeks 1 day, and that's close enough to 12 for me! So, if we see the heartbeat again I'm letting the cat out of the bag!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OH how exciting! I can't wait to see pics. How are you feeling?

I did feel the baby move today. It was crazy..it was like a flop in my belly on the left side. I know its early but it was much needed. LOL


----------



## Onelildream

Wow! How fantastic! I hope, since I know what it feels like, that I will be able to feel movement early too! That will put my mind at ease...Yes on being sick :( but it's not nearly as bad as with my other two, so I'm thankful for that!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am so ready for mine to go away...lol. Ms and this cold is kicking my hiney. Brushing my teeth is the worst. I didn't have it all with my girls but almost exactly like this with my son so I won't be surprised if this one is a boy as well.:)


----------



## Onelildream

That's so neat! When is your gender scan?


----------



## kcw81

Lisa definitely line up some help early like you mentioned if you feel like you might need it. The sooner the better! You could get a supply of pills and stuff all ready to go just in case. So you have been feeling blah lately? It seems like the fatigue and nausea must contribute to that so maybe by second trimester the fog will clear a little along with the fatigue clearing. I hope so!!! I definitely noticed that after a few weeks in 2nd tri the tiredness started to dissipate.


----------



## lisaf

I'm hoping its just tiredness but it kind of just feels like lack of motivation :haha:


----------



## kcw81

When in doubt, blame the pregnancy! I can tell you right now my main problem is and will be procrastination and avoidance. Putting things off to the very end. I think it has less to do with laziness and more to do with fear and denial. I still haven't bought anything for baby and I know all the things I need to get but I feel overwhelmed and scared and think I better just wait longer and maybe the nesting instinct will land at my door sometime.


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow, you guys have been chatty today after a quiet weekend! LoL! We got a new laptop so now I can join you ladies back properly.

Beautiful bumps Lou and SBB!! I love it! I'll add mine for 36 weeks. When are you considered full-term? Some places say 36 weeks others 37...?

Hi everyone else!!
 



Attached Files:







36 Weeks.jpeg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Britt11

Hello lovely ladies,
I really cant quite believe I am here yet but it should start sinking in soon. :hugs:
Lou- I cant believe you said that "I hope you get your bfp before IVF" and I did....unreal :hugs:
I actually have a meeting with FS on Thursday this week and will tell him the good news and hopefully get most of my 7k back!!
Seriously all of your kind words and well wishes warms my heart.

Since I am the newbie, I look forward to getting your advice on the different stages of pregnancy and thank you for welcoming me to this thread.

Look forward to learning more about everyone in my new buddies thread

:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Hi Britt! Welcome to the group!
I am casey


----------



## Britt11

kcw81 said:


> Hi Britt! Welcome to the group!
> I am casey

thanks Casey, nice to meet you. Wow you are 28 weeks, fantastic!!
I just added a pregnancy ticker...:blush: after watching everyone else's pregnancy signature for so long...I couldnt resist adding one right away.


----------



## lisaf

Welcome Britt!!! Welcome to the land of crazy dreams, food discussions and some gorgeous nursery pics! :)

I'm really hoping I get to finish my sexy massage dream from last night :haha:

KC- I actually have a compulsive need to get things done and planned. When I was a teen, I once packed for a 2 week vacation 2 weeks in advance and lived out of my suitcase just to make sure I'd have everything I needed to make it through 2 weeks.
If I had it my way, I'd have the nursery all set up by 12w1d, lol... I want it over with so I can stop worrying about it.
But I'm frankly overwhelmed by the amount of work we have to do to get there. And I know I can't have the whole thing ready since I have to wait for the showers to get me some stuff and see what I have to buy myself.
So I just don't want to deal with the giant pile of mess to go through... and then I feel bad and worry about all there is to do :dohh: ... much easier to sit down on my butt and watch Teen Mom :haha: (speaking of which... did you watch the finale tonight?)


----------



## DragonMummy

morning all - i'm with Britt - I cannot actually believe I am here. I actually used 4 tests this morning and they were all positive. Am only 9dpo - my last bfp I got when i wa a day late! 

Britt I may take inspiration and get me a ticker...


----------



## SBB

Morning girls! 

Congrats and welcome dragonmummy and Britt! :happydance: 

I wonder how laura is doing with baby shae - I hope they're both ok :) 

Lisa that's is craziness you packed and lived out of your suitcase :haha: 

Nice bump Tyson! Can't believe how close you're getting now! Are you all ready? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning my wonderful girlies xxx

Wow! Horny talk started early last night didnt it?? And there was me passed out in a fish n chip coma hahaha!

Tyson I gotta say what a perfectly neat bump that is! Not long to go now hey! x

Yep I hope Laura and Shae are home and all cuddled up. 

The news today said that a certain type of goose has come over here which spells a really really cold winter for the UK! Great (!) And I thought a bit of snow was all we had to contend with Suz - Now its baltic ice conditions! Doh! x


----------



## SBB

Uh oh... Can't see it being fun getting to the hospital! But it will be nice cuddled up with baby Jesus in front of the fire :D 

It looks like such a nice day today! I might even get up now... It's pretty early but still! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im starting to buy all the nice xmas food treaties for our baby lock in after bubs arrives hahahaha I cant wait for it!

Well Ive hung a load of washing out already AND vac'ed up AND emptied the dishwasher so Im done for the day now and going to relax! DH is away tonight so I intended to do bugger all except eat and watch tv! x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm worried about all that snow too! We got it bad enough last year here in the Peak District! Surely it can't be worse this year!! :shock: the date bubs is due (23/01/11) is the date that all the schools were shut last year!


----------



## SBB

Christ what time do you get up?! That's a great idea about the nice food - I just want Brie and crackers every day when Jesus is here!! 

I so hope we're in the new house soon so we can get organised for it... 

Right going to have some nice crumpets for breakfast! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Morning Lou :D

Don't worry maybe this year will be different?! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Well u try keep the roads clear for me and Suz and we'll do the same for you Lou honey x

I was laughin earlier at another thread called "Release your inner monkey!"I thought it was something filthy but it was all about this birth book that says we should go back to our monkey starts and embrace the narual process of childbirth..........Basically monkeys dont need all these drugs and dont get told how to give birth so whyt he hell should we!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!!! I'll let you do the monkey way first then Ellen!! Tell me how it goes! :rofl: 

Morning Suz!! Ooo I wish I had crumpets! I've got nice toast and marmite! Yum! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

But monkeys don't have a choice - we do! :D 

I haven't decided what I'll go for... I think I have changed my mind a bit about the epidural though... Don't think I'll go for it unless I really need to... 

Must book baby show tickets it's this weekend!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Mmm I actually opened the fridge and there was a fruit corner in there so I ate that! Might have crumpets too though cos it just hasn't hit the spot! I'll have marmite on them I think... Mmmmm! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ha! Im not saying Im doing it monkey style ladies! No way! Ive got my tens booked and some nice oils and have put NO EPI on my birth plan too Suz cos I just cant do that - no way! Freaks me out WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too much lol! It'll only be an epidural for me if I need a csection!

Oh and I got up at 7 Suz cos DH woke me and bubs up going to work..........I honestly dont know how he's going to cope NOT being near us tonight! Bloody softy! x

Oooh Ive got crumpets too.........Might have them for brunch! X


----------



## SBB

Aw your dh is so cute! X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I am so lazy these days that OH has starting taking the dogs to work with him in the mornings so he can walk them and entertain them and then brings them back at lunch!! How outrageous is that! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies :hi: 

Welcome Britt and Dragonmummy! Congratulations on your bfps! :)

25 weeks today!! :) At least it means I'll get my SMP now.. phew! Gearing up for the Baby Show this weekend!! So excited! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay! Congrats Jess honey xxx 15 weeks to go!

Lou I must say I dont blame u. Im tucked up in bed cos its freezing amd Im not gettin out til lunch time. Which going by babies rapid growth wil be in about oooh ten minutes! Ha!

Have had to text my MW too cos the surgery has no appointments for next week and Im meant to be seen........Ive been calling them since the start of last week to book it but its constantly said they were busy!


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats on 25 weeks Jess :happydance: 

Does your midwife not book your next appointment at the end of your last one Ellen? Mine books mine in advance each time?? :shrug:

Well I've just used some energy girls- i've just drove to the little mini Tescos around the corner! (literally only a quarter of a mile away!)- I had to buy some fresh cream donuts! Can't stop eating them at the moment! :blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

OH lou! Fresh cream donut addictions cannot be a good thing in the long run hahahaha!

Nope they dont book them with us, and I normally book before I leave but someone was kicking off at reception after my last one so wasnt waiting around. Hope they can fit me in or it'll mess al my weeks up now, Its every 2 weeks now you see them! Yikes!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I still haven't seen a MW... Just consultants... or more acurately junior doctors working under consultants... You've just reminded me though and I haven't heard back about my next scan yet... Needs to happen before Nov 16th... Will call them after lunch time... 

Lou... Mmmm.... cream doughnuts.... may have to go and get something with cream in now....


----------



## babyloulou

I love fresh cream cakes! Even more so since I've got the excuse of being pregnant! I'm going to make homemade veggie quorn chilli later though (a yummy Nigella Lawson recipe with cocoa powder added!) and homemade spicy wedges! So slightly healthier! :lol:

I've just had a lovely Get Well card through the door from my tutor group at school! They've all signed it- bless them!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww how sweet Lou xxx

Im just watching the spending review..............Not sure when to blow my brains out! lol!

Your tea sounds nice. Im having pasta and going to have a go at makin my own gralic baguette! All this sweet talk has set baby off tho and now I need some jaffa cakes! x


----------



## SBB

Lou I can't believe you weigh less than before your bfp when you eat cream cakes and chilli chips all the time :rofl: so unfair!! 
I really want a cream cake now, but I can't be bothered to go out so settled for grapes and Greek yoghurt - yum but not quite 'the same! 

My brown cat won't stop miaowing today :growlmad: I told her if she doesn't shut up I'm having her miaow removed :haha: but she doesn't seem to care at all!!

I forgot to tell you what grey cat did yesterday. They sleep in a gap at the top of a tall kitchen cupboard, and she'd just eaten and gone up there... Then she just puked over the edge! She just sort of looked down at it and jumped down... It went all down the three cupboard doors, inside and out, and on 'the floor. I made OH clean it up cos I wanted to throw up!! Hope baby Jesus doesn't do anything disgusting like that :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

PMSL! Suz I almost wet the bed then with that cat tale! Hahahaha

My moggy cat does things like that all the time. Im really hoping he behaves while daddys away cos I cant clean it up at the mo it makes me gag! I REALLY didnt help DH either the other day when I compared its sick to warm oatmeal hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Ellen that is gross - warm oatmeal!! :sick: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Tell about it! Its cos he only eats dry food and went through a phase of wolfing it down and then pukin it back up within ten minutes................So every time I saw it it was fresh!

Blurgh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Suz, your poor puss cat! I woke up a while ago with my Puss retching on my pillow. He has a habit of chewing my hair (disgusting thing!) and had obviously tried to swallow a whole load of my long hair which in turn was making him retch! I shoved him on to the floor in time for him to throw up all over the cream carpet... FYI whiskers isn't that easy to get out of cream carpets!! :rofl: I had to clean it up cos OH was fast asleep and it was 4am... :sick:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all its horrible and cold here xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Gross jess! Out cats eat our hair too :dohh: 

Hey caz :wave: it's beautiful here, blue sky and sunshine! But then yesterday was like that, and suddenly it turned and thundered and pissed down! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies,
Welcome Britt and Dragonmummy- Although I don't "officially belong here anymore" I will be soon!!! I just need Lou to pass that good fortune telling on to me... :)

DH got up this morning took his vitamins and said... Is it a good day to have a little fun? LOL I said everyday is a good day hunny:hugs:

Its only 7:55am here and all this food talk is making me hungry.
I did make a devine white chicken chili last night to have for dinner this evening.. .MMMM working from home today I may dab into it beforehand.:winkwink:


----------



## SBB

You always belong here verna :D :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- you can have all my fortune telling for this month!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

The rest of you girls are making me feel slightly :sick: with all the cat puke talk! :haha: - My dogs aren't much better though. My terrier, Ruudi, throws up his dinner all the time- then my Labrador, Piper, eats the sick! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Ew I just ate we have to stop the sick talk now!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

It's gone a bit quiet in here! So thought I'd post this - I made this for my friends baby... just as a practice - what do you think? A bit boring compared to the other things? 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/Maisy2.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/Maisy3.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/Maisy4.jpg

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

NO Suz! Its lovely! She will adore it Im sure!

Im not enjoying this time to myself malarkey as much as I thought I was going to............Ive started thinking hormonally and getting upset that hubby is away without me and with all his chickas and not me. Stupid damn hormones!


----------



## babyloulou

It's beautiful Suz! She'll love it! :thumbup:

Ellen- :hugs: What chickas?? Don't be silly honey :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

All the bimbos he works with.............Not that they are bimbos at ALL, but it how preggers is feelin hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw hun don't be silly - he adores you! Have a nice bath with your mummy pamper stuff, make yourself some yummy dinner and sit down and watch a film and chill. You know he's not really up to anything you're just alone and bored and letting your mind wander into silly places! 

:hugs: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww you know you're being silly! You know he wouldn't do anything- he blatantly adores you :hugs: Its just those damn hormones!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I love that Suz... That you could DEFO make a lot of money on if you offered them Etsy! I think it's great! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

I know, i know............bloody hormones making me crazy! Hahaha

Thanks girlies xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Ellen... I know how you feel. I get crazy scenarios playing in my head when OH goes away... :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Its crap isnt it??? I bet hes not at his hotel worrying about me gettin upto mischief! lol!

Well maybe I WILL give him something to worry about..........And eat ALL the goodies we have in the house hahaha Starting with the golden syrup in the cooking cupboard......Im just gonna go at it with a big spoon! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:sick: Ellen DON'T!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

But I wanna! I want to make my teeth hurt! hahahaha Maybe I'll pop some on some ice cream after Ive had my tea.............


----------



## SBB

Mmmm golden syrup! I can only do one spoonful though :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ewwww gross!! :sick:


----------



## Rudeollie

Its so lovely isnt it? 

Im going to make some toffee apples for halloween next weekend, thats when I spotted the syrup and havent stopped thinking about it since hahaha xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey UKers... I saw an ad in the Metro this morning for a free box... thought I'd pass it on! https://www.graze.com/... enter promo code Freemetro. Happy munching! :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks girls! We're almost ready but not quite. Still working on the baby's room, but the crib came today! We just need to go pick it up and this weekend that room will be done!!

Suz, I love that picture! It's gorgeous!!

Welcome Dragon and Britt!! Wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months. I guess now that Laura had Shae, I'm next in line! Actually, Megs was next....anyone heard from her?


----------



## babyloulou

No haven't heard from Megs. Looks like you're next Margaret! :winkwink:


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy birthday Casey!! I hope it's a good one!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh yeah! Happy Birthday Casey!!! :hugs: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope you are having a really nice lie in and havent been woken up by those bloody workmen again! :dohh: xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy Birthday KC! :)


----------



## SBB

:dohh: happy birthday casey!! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Happy birthday Casey! :happydance:


----------



## Smile4me

Happy Birthday Casey hun what did dh get ya?
Happy Birthday to you .....
Happy Birthday to you.......
Happy Birthday to Casey, Happy Birthday to you!!!!!!!!


----------



## kcw81

Thanks girls! Just got up. I don't know if DH is going to give me anything today - we are waiting till friday to celebrate and go to dinner so its not right in the middle of the workweek. I hope I get a card at least tonight though!!


----------



## SBB

I'm sure you'll get at least a card :winkwink: :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

here is a pic of the little paul frank outfit my sister sent me. its so cute and funky!


----------



## SBB

I love that kc! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

omg that is adorable Casey!


----------



## kcw81

yeah its kinda weird and random! a britt flag and a monkey on a motorcycle! and its kind of pirate looking - But I like it.


----------



## kcw81

I have to go have a birthday workout and a birthday trip to the dog park to play birthday fetch with chompy now. hope everyones having a great day - check in later!


----------



## SBB

Have fun! X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Hi Ladies!
Casey-HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
Dragon & Britt-Welcome! We're so excited for you two!
Verna-You belong here, Hun!

My sweet little girl looked fine last night and had no fever, but had another night of vomiting... WTH? This flu is so weird!

AFM-I'm getting scared again. My belly seems to be shrinking, and I can't help but be freakin paranoid that I lost another baby. Thank goodness for a scan next week! That will ease my mind.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: chell... you're belly has probably gone down as your bloating eases as you head towards 2nd tri! When is your scan? x


----------



## Onelildream

My scan is one week from today... :( seems so close but so far...


----------



## SBB

Chell mine grows and shrinks all the time, and I had what must have been a full 3 weeks where it just seemed to get smaller! Don't worry I'm sure your little bub is just fine :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Chell xxx Im sure its just as Jess says - everything seemed to settle down going into the second tri...........And then you just get massive going into the third one hahaha!

Sounds like your little one has a tummy flu bug. Poor sweetie xxx

Just had a chat with hubby before he goes out to the pub with work, he's waiting man u play so I really should thank heaven for small mercies hahaha Im notforced to watch it hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww- do you feel better now you've spoken to him Ellen? X

Casey- hope your DH surprises you with a lovely present x


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah, I hope. I guess I knew I would feel like this after passing the mark of my last miscarriage, which was 9w6d, right before my scheduled D&C. The difference is, this baby has a heartbeat. I just need to remember that. I wish a doppler would work right now!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Lou - feel a bit better xxx

Chell - Its always hard passing the dates of things like that, we totally understand honey xx But yes, this bubs has a lovely stong heartbeat and is tucked up safe soon to be seen by you and hubby xxx

OMG I totally keep forgetting that this sunday we have our scan! Eeeek! So excited! x


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen-Wow. I'm so surprised scans are scheduled on Sundays. Here it seems like everywhere is closed on Sunday. Maybe that's just my town??


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sure everything will be fine this time Chell!! There'll be a lovely healthy baby in there! :thumbup:

Ellen- is that your 4D scan? I am booking one for next week I think. I read between 27 and 30ish weeks give the best piccys- so will book it for after the weekend xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep it is Lou. Its a growth scan so we'll see how fat this one is hahaha I'll be 31 weeks on the day so should still have plenty of fluid/room in there.......I think the very very latest you can see lots if 33.

Oooh and we get a dvd too! Yay! 

Chell - Its only on a sunday cos we are paying for it. If it was through the NHS it wouldnt be on a weekend. x


----------



## Smile4me

Everything will be fine Chel just keep a positive attitude and leave the rest of up to God :)


----------



## babyloulou

Right- I am getting soooooo annoyed with buying stuff and not getting what you bloody pay for!! You may all remember our saga with Mamas &Papas and the missing drawer handles.... well they eventually got in touch (after phonecalls, emails and a shop visit from my OH) and said the missing parts were on their way! Two weeks later.... still nothing!!

Today I have phoned Asda to find out why I only received part of my "baby event" order. Bloke on the phone says "oh that'll be cos the rest of the stuff has gone out of stock- the other half of your order has been cancelled" Errrrrrr Ok I say but you charged me for it!! He says "yeah you'll get a refund eventually but it takes them weeks to get round to doing them all!" :shock:

Vertbaudet have sent me a letter apologising for how long the last order took to come (I didn't even complain so the letter was a surprise) - it is offering me £10 off my next order and free delivery! We need some more stuff for the nursery so I tried to use it and...... of course the website wouldn't let me do anything all yesterday (typical Vertbaudet eh Peach??) - now today the website is finally working but the bloody code doesn't!!

:growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:

.


----------



## Rudeollie

Och flipping heck Lou! Talk about bad luck! I just dont get it with vertbaudet you know?? I ordered looooads from their sister company La Redoute the other week and it came within frikin days! I couldnt believe it!

Oh and you have reminded me I never got my moeny back from a buggered up Asda order from months ago............Im off now to kick their arses! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies happy birthday casey hun xxxxx


----------



## SBB

Vertbaudet are awful I still haven't even had a response to my complaint! Lou I have a 50% off first item and 20% off the rest code if you want it, if you put the most expensive item in first it'll prob work out better than £10 anyway! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

OO yeah please Suz- I'll see if it works. When I put in the one they gave me it just says "you need to log in to verify this code" when I already am! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Code is 5513. It might only be 50% off first item, and free delivery. Might be worth placing separate orders if you're ordering a few expensive bits... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

My left ear is really hot and red?! Why? It did it the other day... 

OH has red wine and I can smell it... It smells soooo good :cry: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im prepping for xmas Suz - Asda have their fab wine deal back on 3 gorgeous bottles for £10..................Ive ordered a load for stocking fillers and a stash for me and hubby for after bubs arrives! Yipeeeeeeeeee! Hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Red wine smells so strong to me since I've been pregnant! almost makes my mouth actually water! :lol:

Suz- thanks for the code- it worked xx


----------



## SBB

Great idea I might order some too for Xmas time :happydance: 

Great Lou :) 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Honestly its such a good deal. SOme of the bottles are £8 a pop so you save a fortune! Oh and I MAY have let a few chocolate oranges FALL into my basket too but at £1 each how could i resist.............I can still tap and unwrap one handed while holding baby hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Lol I do like a bit of chocolate orange! But I don't love chocolate so I have one piece when I really feel like it and I'm done! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

whew everyone was super chatty today! I've been swamped at work unfortunately :(
Having puppy potty issues that I can't quite figure out (he's house broken but has peed on the carpet 3x in the last 4 days, at least once within 2 minutes of being outside... not doing it while left alone, not being ignored when he asks to go out... the only thing going on is that its wet outside and he's a total wuss and hates getting wet (he's been peeing and pooping on the bricks because he doesn't want to touch the wet grass:dohh:))


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Lisa - Thas not good is it?? Are you not tempted to just carry him out into the middle of the lawn to try get him over his wet grass fear??


----------



## babyloulou

What a naughty puppy dog Lisa! :haha: My lab went through a stage of refusing to wee on wet grass too- he soon grew out of it though!

Suz- I'm the same with chocolate- I like it but a couple of pieces and I'm done!


----------



## lisaf

well, he stopped going on the grass when we re-seeded it... so he started peeing on the spider plants... until something bit him bad there.... so we had those torn out and its currently just a dirt patch which he won't go in (but its dry since its up against the house.... he's been crawling under the hedge lately to do his business...
but since it rained? Nope... won't do any of those areas. Sometimes will just jump on the lawn and take care of business, but most of the time won't.

I HAVE tossed him on the lawn, in the dirt, under the hedge etc... he just freezes then scoots out of there :(

I think taking him on a walk would work... but I can't pick up his poops without throwing up, and DH sleeps in because he goes into work later and... well... a dog in the morning just can't wait and DH won't get up earlier :(


----------



## babyloulou

Put him on your DH's chest in bed!! I'm sure he'd get up eventually after being pawed and mauled for a while!! :rofl:

I do know how you feel- our rescue dog won't poo in the garden as he was mistreated before we had him and is nervous about going to the loo. He'll only go on walks- this wouldn't be so bad if he was a 2 or 3 poo a day dog- unfortunateky he also has Irritable Bowel Syndrome and needs about 8 poos a day- usually in 3 lots!!! I am very lucky though in that DH will do all the walks! He's even getting up in the mornings now and doing it before work (even though I'm at home all day) - and if he doesn't have time he takes them to work with him so I don't have to walk them while pregnant! :lol: Talk about spoilt bitch! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol, totally spoiled!!! 
DH sleeps in an extra 2 hours from me... he doesn't fall back asleep easily and he stays up late most nights (part of me wants him to grow up and knock that off before the baby comes.. part of me wants him to enjoy it while he can still get away with it, you know?)

I get up, take the dog out, feed him, feed the cats...
He walks the dog at lunch, prepares the dog's food at night for dinner and breakfast the next day...does the dry cat food and the cat litter.

All-in-all its pretty even... I'm hoping it just stops raining soon or DH will at least agree to walk the dog WITH me after work.
Poor dog used to get 3 walks a day (well... like 6 months ago thats what we would do... we got lazy)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Vertbaudet are totally rubbish... There website never works properly!!!

I have my 3D scan in 2 weeks time... So excited! :)

Had Christmas pud and custard for dessert tonight! Mmmmmm.... So yummy! :)


----------



## lisaf

Oh.. I'm ready to buy my dog diapers too, lol.. or at least those bands you wrap around their bellies :haha: I guess 3 pees isn't enough though... should give him a chance and some drier weather... he's not even a year and a half yet!


----------



## SBB

Mmmm I really feel like Xmas pudding now!! With cream... Or ice cream :D yum yum! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies, what is christmas pudding? its been a good normal day so far. My sister sent me balloons and my dog is so funny around them, he is scared but wants to check them out, but again he is really scared!!


----------



## kcw81

there he is. so funny.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless him Casey!! He looks like he's gonna stay there for hours! :lol:

Glad you are having a nice birthday so far :hugs: 

Christmas pudding is a (I think disgusting) dessert that we have here at Xmas time. It is a fruitcake type heavy pudding, with dried fruit, alcohol and spices in it x


----------



## kcw81

oh it sounds pretty gross but who knows, maybe I would like it! I used to hate fruitcake and now I kind of like it sometimes, although it makes me feel a bit sick if I eat it.


----------



## lisaf

ooh, like egg nog (which I guess I don't get to have this year?... especially since I only like it with alcohol!)


----------



## kcw81

yeah egg nogg is nasty but I sometimes like it! weird...

Hey, are either of you guys planning on the 4 D scan that you pay for? I don't think I am gonna.


----------



## babyloulou

I really hate christmas pudding! It has citrus fruit peel in it too! Yuck! Loads of people love it though!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I'm going for the 4D scan. Gonna book it for next week I think. Ellen has hers on Sunday x


----------



## lisaf

I'm not... I don't want to get into it since people get upset, but the medical recommendation is to limit your ultrasound exposure

If I really wanted one, I'd say screw that, lol... There is nothing really wrong with them... just my personal choice/opinion:
BUT... I'm not getting to be surprised about the sex (DH is adamant on finding out)... so I want to be surprised about what they look like
AND... hate to say it... but I've seen wayyyyyy too many creepy looking 4D ultrasouns... I know it would be my kid and I'd see past the gunk etc... but sometimes it looks to me like bits of their face are being eaten off. 
I know it depends on what stage of the pregnancy you get them done... I saw one on a thread today done at like 19 weeks? Totally skeleton and creepy looking.


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah... and the cost, lol!

I think its cool that other people do them and I like looking at them (at least the non-creepy shots... my friend put up ALL her shots on facebook and some were very odd/weird/gross looking)


----------



## kcw81

yeah, I think the cost was mostly the thing that bugged me, and sometimes how it looks like a little strange alien and I don't want to be scared of my own baby! I know no matter what he looks like in there I will love him but still... 

Lou why are you going? what are the advantages to seeing the baby in 4D other than its really cool?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Casey I had the 3d when they first came out with my son and I know even since then they have changed but it was totally neat to get such a clear pic of him. WHich mind you I was like 27 weeks when I got it done and he was large enough that he didn't look creepy or scary just like a baby and exactly how he did when he was born...but he was much bigger at birth. LOL


----------



## TySonNMe

I got mine done at 28 weeks I think. The lady said it was better to get it done later. We were going to do another one, but then I got sick. I love my pictures though. It was so worth it!


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning ladies and bumps xxx

Lou I agree with you on xmas pud -- Its gross! Just do not like it or the smelll yuck!

AFM - Im looking forward to my scan BUT Im also glad to be having it done as my MW reckons bubs is breech but only from (badly) prodding bubs at my last appointment, so I want to see how its laying and also how big they are. Personally anything Ive ever seen on scans potentially harming baby is seen as bull. And that comes from a friends BIL whos a neonatal doc in Ireland.


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave:

I used to think the 4d scans were weird, but now I've gone 10 weeks without a scan I really want one! I want to make sure my baby is a real baby and not just a blob baby like on the normal ultrasound :haha: 
I really want to see what he looks like, how he's laid, what he gets up to, what bit of him I can feel when he's kicking etc... 
But we've prob left it too late and also I don't think we can afford it :( 
I don't think there's any harm in it, it's only one extra ultrasound, only one in the last 20 weeks :shrug: 
I might look into it and of we exchange on our house quickly, get one as a celebration! 

Ok time to get up! Crumpets and homes under the hammer time :D 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies!! :hi: I had the worst nights sleep ever last night.... OH kept waking me up to tell me I was snoring, then as I was so paranoid about snoring couldn't get back to sleep and OH tried to roll me over and I siad "I'm not snoring!" He said "No, but you're snuffling"... I'm BREATHING!!! We ended up doing top and tails in the bed, but by that point I was so paranoid to even move for danger of disturbing him that I couldn't sleep... Hrumpf... Sleeping on the sofa tonight with the cat... at least he won't complain!!

Lisa, I know that there is some advice out there about not bombarding baby with too many scans, but as I'm having so many anyway I thought a cheeky extra one wouldn't do any harm! Looking forward to having a little video to show her on her 18th!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Oh dear jess :( to be honest I do the same to my OH though! Get him some earplugs... I sleep with earplugs so I can't hear him breathing :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

He has them!! I bought him a very expensive set... apparently he can still hear me through them! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Oh dear... Yeh I can still hear OH if he starts snoring, I just gently roll him over... But after a few times I start poking him in the ribs :haha: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all day off the gym today so paining my mils house for them xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls. Only just got up- had a terrible nights sleep last night! My bump was really hurting all night! :cry: Felt like someone had booted me in it really hard. It feels fine this morning though!

I've got the hairdressers today at 4pm. It takes about 4 hours- not sure how comfy that's gonna be now I'm bigger and ratty! :lol:


----------



## SBB

4 hours?!?! What are they doing to you?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's a cut and highlights. I have THE slowest hairdresser in the world! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

That is a long time! 
Reminds me I must get my hair cut before Jesus comes, otherwise I'll never get it done! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Lou 4 hours is like a celebs hair do! Good luck keeping comfy!

My bump is SO uncomfy today Ive had to stick a bump band on to try support it. Im gettin nervy now about any niggles I get as this time gets closer...........I know 3 december bubs that have arrived early and its freakin me out a wee bit!

Hope you can get a scan Suz - babybond do them upto 36 weeks, its called a presentation scan. SO Ive heard they are still visually ok at that stage if its your first bubs!

Jess sorry DH is giving you grief over snoring! My hubby is used to mine cos I have terrible sinus'

Oh and THANKYOU for my underground badge!! It came today - Ive stuck it onto my jammy top hehehe xx


----------



## SBB

I want one Ellen!! I am going to research it but £99 basically for a babybond one - it's so tempting!! They do a gender scan for £79 up to 34 weeks, I wouldn't have to tell them I already know :haha: or the growth one you're having is up to 34 weeks... 

Jess so you reckon they'll have offers on at the baby show?! I might wait and see. What day are you going? Would be really funny if we bump into each other!! I haven't even booked the tickets yet! Am hoping you can just go whatever day you want? I want to just see which day I feel like it...

My bump is hurting today too! :( 

Right got to go and get showered, I NEED to wash my hair it's been at least 4 days and I can't get away with it any more - am going to the shops with my sister and I look hideous!! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad you got it! 

Sorry your bumps are uncomfy today ladies. 

Lou, 4 hours for a haircut and highlight?!! I'd go out of my mind! Max I can cope with is 30 minutes! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I'm going Saturday afternoon. I've already printed off lots of vouchers for freebies etc there, but I know that there will be a lot of offers on the day too. So excited :)


----------



## SBB

Oooh where do you get the freebie vouchers from?! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Baby expert website... I've got a voucher for a free bottle worth £5 and some other things that I can't remember! :) They've also got a discount for the tickets on the site too!


----------



## SBB

Cool I'll check it out - thank you :D 

BTW I posted the pics out yesterday, standard parcels so 3-4 days but it's usually quicker than that so hopefully will arrive tomorrow

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Suz... turned out my Step Dad bought the butterfly one! He wants it for his office as he is the new CEO of the Royal College of Gynaecologists and Obstetricians! He wanted it as a symbol of support. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's lovely of your Stepdad!! What a lovely man! :thumbup:

I got my baby badge too! It just came- thanks Jess- I'm wearing it too!

I am going to check out the baby expert site for tickets too! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww I feel like your all having a get together without me this weekend. Stupid babyshow been in London :cry:

We looked into going AAAAAAAAGES ago but decided it was just too far and it is in my current condition. Sore back, bump and leg would make me a frikin nightmare passenger for DH! :haha:

If there is anything fun or free grab me one wont you! x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not looking at the London one Ellen. There's one at the NEC in a month or two too xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh thats ok then Lou - I dont feel as secluded from all the fun hahahahaha

I THINK that one is really close to my due date?? I could be wrong tho............


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, I'll send you any freebies that I can pilfer!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Jess xxx MWAH! xxx

Right think I might stick someone tv to snooze to seen as DH isnt home til late..........Dont want to be passing out on him later on! x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies :)


----------



## Rudeollie

MOrning Verna! xxx How are you honey??

Just found the perfect snoozey film! Johnny Depp in the Ninth Gate......Sky's rated it a 12 tho which I cannot believe as it has Mr Depp getting, well pleasured in an oral manner! Surely no 12 years olds need to witness that hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!! I like the sound of THAT film!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Thanks Suz... turned out my Step Dad bought the butterfly one! He wants it for his office as he is the new CEO of the Royal College of Gynaecologists and Obstetricians! He wanted it as a symbol of support. :)

Aw that's nice of him! I used a different glue with that one and it dried a bit funny at the edges so it went wobbly - but don't tell him and hopefully he'll never notice!! 

I am laughing at Lou and Ellen sitting at home alone all happy cos they've go their 'baby on board' badges on!! :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> I am laughing at Lou and Ellen sitting at home alone all happy cos they've go their 'baby on board' badges on!! :rofl:
> 
> x x x

You're just jealous!! :tease:


----------



## Smile4me

I'm fine hun, very relaxed :) Bd last night and it was fabulous because there was no pressure .... I have a wine tasting class tonight with some friends can't wait!

Ellen you crack me up!!! Mr. Depp getting pleasured orally LOL!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

That's what I like to hear Verna! :thumbup: :sex:


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> You're just jealous!! :tease:

:rofl: Yeh ok maybe! 

I am also jealous of Verna wine tasting - mmmm I'd love a glass of red :D 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Me too!!! And a fag! :blush:


----------



## Smile4me

What is a fag hun?

Oh don't be jealous hun you will be able to drink some soon :0)

question for Lou - Jess said not to drink green tea? Have you heard of negative effects?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Did I say don't drink Green Tea? Can't remember that! :rofl: Did I say why?


----------



## Rudeollie

Ohhhhhhhhhh! Stupid sky - they cut the movie so you didnt get to see Johnnys response! Shame hahahaha!

Verna - sounds liek a good night was had honey xxx I remember the times when we dtd just cos we wanted to and not for ttc. always nicer somehow xxx

I drank green tea, one glass late afternoon the month we got our bfp. I know some say it doesnt work for them but I think its each to their own.........OH I got told it by alaskanwhite on here - She PM me a HUUUUUUUUUUGE list of things to try! x


----------



## babyloulou

A fag is a cigarette Verna :blush: AS much as I hate to admit it! I gave up the minute I got my BFP and still miss it now! :blush:

The green tea thing is because they say in early pregnancy a large amount of Green Tea can prevent you absorbing Folic Acid. However it does make your 'environment' the perfect PH level apparently! I would drink a couple of decaff green teas a day Verna until AF id due and then stop until your AF or BFP. xxx


----------



## Smile4me

OK starting today!!! :)

Yes Jess hun you said your FS told you not to drink it :) no biggie, I'm glad I asked... 

This will be my month!!! come hell or high water!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats my girl verna xxx 

Im sat eating nuts and raisins but its not controlling my appetite in the slighest! Ha!


----------



## Smile4me

Why are you eating like a rodent? You are a pregnant woman go get some ice cream, pickles, hot fudge, and pasta! LOL


----------



## Rudeollie

COs Im not allowing myself to get into that stage just yet Verna! I will be there in a month tho dont worry hahaha

Hope hubby makes it home earlier cos Im not sure I will be able to wait til late to eat..........Hmmmm! x


----------



## Smile4me

oh you girls have not gained hardly any weight so don't worry about it, this is the only time you can really indulge and I think you should :)


----------



## kcw81

hi girls whasssup? I just got up. my bump was hurting last night a bit too, but more up by where the bump meets the breast, like the skin is being stretched or something underthere where the beginning of the ribcage is. It seems to happen after I eat and drink alot, as if the bloat is causing my skin to stretch beyond its maximum?? I don't know its weird and feels better if I push on it. Oh the mysteries of pregnancy pains.

Lou I think your hair lady needs to go back to styling school and learn to be faster!! Seriously!

Verna sounds like a good night last night! 

Suz are you cutting your hair real short or what? I like it long. 

Ellen nuts never ever fill me up even though they are supposed to be good filling high protein snacks. I love them though!

Jess sorry you are such a loud snorer! Is this a new thing with the prego or always like that? Boy that sucks you are going to have to sleep on the sofa, there's gotta be something else you can do? But that would suck to sit there trying not to snore and being paranoid so you don't end up getting any sleep!!

Hey caz how are you?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Smile4me said:


> Why are you eating like a rodent? You are a pregnant woman go get some ice cream, pickles, hot fudge, and pasta! LOL

I love the way you think!! But unfortunately since I started out a bit over weight I am pranoid about how much I gain...I was at 1lb til a few days ago and now I have gained 5..and I am only 15weeks! eekk! What have I been shoving in my face!! Oh I know cheescake! lol


----------



## Peach Blossom

Smile4me said:


> OK starting today!!! :)
> 
> Yes Jess hun you said your FS told you not to drink it :) no biggie, I'm glad I asked...
> 
> This will be my month!!! come hell or high water!

Hmmm.. that was probably to do with the caffeine... total baby mush brain at the moment!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

KC, I didn't really snore before being pg, but I did have "turbo jets" according to my OH who would pretend to be blown off the bed by them!! Snoring is really bad since 2nd tri kicked in.... Personally I think OH should lump it and let me get my sleep... I mean who's growing a baby here?! :rofl: Sadly he seems to think I need to know about every snort! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

oh man that sucks jess!! he needs to be a heavier sleeper! guys are supposed to be heavy sleepers! knock him on the head before bedtime so he is out cold!


----------



## babyloulou

I think you should tell him bubs is making you snore- therefore not your fault! Tell him to sleep on the settee!! :rofl:

Well girls- I am sat in my hair foils "developing"!! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Jess you make me chuckle honey! Letting you know EVERY snore hahaha!

Oh Lou at least you have us to while away the time honey. Hope it looks fabulous after x

Just ate an apple and its made me MORE hungry! Bloody hell! x


----------



## Smile4me

oh hun that's the WORST! Everytime I eat an apple I swear I can eat a cornucopia afterwards :) For some reason they make me more hungry.
Eat some oatmeal that's a good light calorie snack that fills the tum.


----------



## Smile4me

Casey hun did you get a card from dh? I LOVE the pics of the pup and the balloon - So funny!

I've just bought a home brewing kit for his Birthday ;)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Apples' are supposed to be an appetite suppressant, but I always find they make me hungrier!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats exactly what they do for me Jess/verna! I never enjoyed eating them til preggers so presumed before it was just my subborn mind making things up - But nope! Apples make you hungrier!

I have just supped a big bottle of water so that should sort my hunger out.......I hope! hahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Did you check out that website I posted yesterday? You can get a free box if you put in teh promo code freemetro... graze.com... healthy nibbles! :) x


----------



## kcw81

Wow apples make me full! Big old apples? With a glass of milk. 

Verna DH did come through, gave me a card, and a digital camera, its a Nikon Coolpix with the touch screen like the one Ashton Kutcher uses on those dumb commercials. I like it, its easy for idiots to use and we really needed one since our old camera is as big as a shoebox. Home brewing kit sounds right up his alley! can't believe he doesn't already have one since he likes beer so much! I wonder if it is possible to home brew beer without it tasting like ass!


----------



## Rudeollie

Tasting like ass! PMSL! 

Jess - I forgot to try get back on cos I tried and tried but everyone and their mother must have been claiming their free food hahaha Only to be expected after the spending review I guess hahaha x


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Suz are you cutting your hair real short or what? I like it long.

No no no no no way to scary - I'll def keep it long, just need a couple of inches trimmed off it so it's not so heavy and soooo long! 

Love the pic of your dog and the balloons :haha: 

Mmm I forgot to do my graze box I'm gonna do it now :D 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

LOL his buddy brews and it tastes like heaven so I'm sure this will be me getting him a gift (excuse) to go to his buddies more often ha! J/K he's going to love it!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmm I might get hubby a beer kit - Hes really got into the good life way of life growing his own veggies etc so maybe he'd like to brew. He was going to make pear cider from his pears but I refused as cider makes me vomm!

I will have to research into it as we have put a cap on our spending this xmas - £50 gift limit for bits n bobs as we went halves on our weekend away in Feb. x


----------



## Smile4me

awww Sweet of you :) Now I have to come up with an idea for Christmas ..... maybe buy him some accessories for it... lol he would be tickled pink!

Aww Casey that's faboulous hun, so sweet!! I'm glad you had a grand birthday and continue it to the weekend for a nice romantic dinner :)


----------



## caz & bob

glad the kids have broke up for half term whoopp lyin for me xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

kcw81 said:


> hi girls whasssup? I just got up. my bump was hurting last night a bit too, but more up by where the bump meets the breast, like the skin is being stretched or something underthere where the beginning of the ribcage is. It seems to happen after I eat and drink alot, as if the bloat is causing my skin to stretch beyond its maximum?? I don't know its weird and feels better if I push on it. Oh the mysteries of pregnancy pains.
> 
> Lou I think your hair lady needs to go back to styling school and learn to be faster!! Seriously!
> 
> Verna sounds like a good night last night!
> 
> Suz are you cutting your hair real short or what? I like it long.
> 
> Ellen nuts never ever fill me up even though they are supposed to be good filling high protein snacks. I love them though!
> 
> Jess sorry you are such a loud snorer! Is this a new thing with the prego or always like that? Boy that sucks you are going to have to sleep on the sofa, there's gotta be something else you can do? But that would suck to sit there trying not to snore and being paranoid so you don't end up getting any sleep!!
> 
> Hey caz how are you?

ok hun just waiting to o xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I've got a serious problem girls! I just CAN'T stop eating the chips deep-fried in chilli and salt from the local Chinese!!! :blush: Ive just had them again for the third time this week! :shock:


----------



## SBB

Lou you're out of control!!!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Totally! We may have to intervene to stop this little boy from having to be weaned off them in hospital! Hahahaha xxx


----------



## kcw81

Lou don't you have to actually make the effort to GO to the chinese place to pick the chips up? Well just don't go there! Make your OH bring you dinner from somewhere else! those things sound reallly good though.


----------



## babyloulou

No- we order it in and get it delivered! I have them with tofu in black bean sauce! Yummy yummy! :munch:


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies, hope you are all well today.
Lou that is hilarious :rofl:

Well, leaving in 20 mins to meet with the FS (we had a booked apt to discuss the IVF protocol he had me on) AND I will kindly be asking him for my $7K back... :thumbup:

Question for you ladies, when did you get a 2-3 weeks on a digital? I am 14dpo today and did another frer for good measure :blush: and its way darker than 12dpo, almost as dark as the control line, so thought i would do the second digi. It came up pregnant right away but took awhile for the conception date and came up with 1-2 again :wacko: Maybe its too early, I know I shouldnt test anymore.

AF ws suppose to arrive today and she better not show for 8+ months :grr:

Also, any cool websites you could pass onto me that gives you updates on where your baby is at in development during your pregnancy or anything fun like that?

:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey Britt, don't worry too much about the digitals - they can be quite misleading and cause more stress than they're worth! I got mine quite quickly I think but I can't remember the DPO... Maybe it was 15dpo actually. Oh yeh I remember, I did a digi 13dpo, 1-2 weeks, then 15dpo 2-3 weeks, then 18dpo 3+. Wow my memory is actually quite good!! :haha: But seriously don't rely on them there's lots of stories of them being unreliable for the dates. If you do another one just make sure it's FMU or you haven't pee'd for a good few hours! 

Good luck at the FS :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Ok girls I'm making a list for my hospital bag, wow it's gonna be more like a suitcase!! There's sooo much stuff to pack: 

For me: 
Clothes to go home in 
Knickers x 5 (bought some crappy Asda ones!)
Nightie
Slippers and dressing gown 
Nipple cream 
Breast pads
Maternity pads
Flannel/sponge 
Moisturiser/oil 
Shower gel 
Shampoo/conditioner 
Nursing bra 
Green notes/birth plan 
Toothbrush and toothpaste 
Makeup?! Incase I want to not look like shit in photos :D 
Water spray 
Towel 
Deoderant 
Ear plugs 
Hair bands 
Plastic bag for dirty clothes


For Danny (well most of these are for me too actually!!) but don't want him to feel left out :haha: 
Bottles of water (will freeze some so can have cold water) 
Bendy straws (so Danny can hold bottle) 
Snacks 
iPod and Speakers 
Camera / Flip video cam 
Change for car park 
iphone charger 
Change of clothes 

For Baby: 
Car seat (in car obviously not in hospital bag!) 
Hat, boots, mitts 
Vest babygrows 
Long sleeve babygrows 
Going home outfit 
Baby wipes 
Cotton Wool 
baby lotion 
Formula/bottles??? (incase problem breastfeeding???) 
Baby lotion 
Nappies
Blanket 
Muslin squares 

Ok any other suggestions appreciated! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

woah Suz you are on top of things! that list sounds good, but better to ask Kelly or Vern or someone who's been there!!

Britt, I like babycenter.com and whattoexpect.com, they both give you rundowns of by week pregnancy explanations with Q&A's and the babycenter one even has a graph for weight gain tracking and pinpointing whether you are in a normal range!


----------



## kcw81

Suz I agree with bringing makeup, so you can brighten up for all the pics!


----------



## SBB

Good point casey, ladies who've popped out babies before, anything else I need? 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Outfit for baby for Hospital Photo 
socks because the hospital is cold
the hospital has wipes, diapers, etc.... especially because you are a first time mom they will stock you up for your way home :)you wont need much for the baby other than blankets and outfits ... In the US they send you home with a diaper bag (ugly of course) but nonetheless its stocked!


----------



## SBB

Thanks hun socks is a good one! I will take a cutie outfit for bubs photo too... 
I very much doubt they give you any nappies etc here... Apparently they don't even provide water!!! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

good night ladies, off to have some red red wine...... red red wine it makes me feel so fine, it keeps me rocken all of the time... ha!!!

have a Wonderful evening and I will have a "sip" for each of you.... and that's my limit!


----------



## babyloulou

No Suz- apparently they give you naff all here! Not even any spare cotton wool or anything apparently!! 

Britt- I had the EXACT same thing with the digis. In fact I asked in here too (my panic will be somewhere in the first few pages of this thread) and Laura had to reassure me they weren't accurate at all!! I didn't get 2-3 weeks until about 25dpo!! :shock: and then the 3+ took even longer- well past the month! And yet my HCG levels were really high when tested! Don't scare yourself with them honey- they mean nothing xxx (welcome by the way- lovely to see you in here :hugs:)


----------



## kcw81

have fun verna! 

maybe bring lots of books to read too suz just in case.


----------



## SBB

Have a lovely evening Verna! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Dang, Ellen... I have a Mr. Beer brewing kit in my garage that DH never uses... if only shipping weren't so dang expensive! :( Don't know if they sell those there, but I'm pretty sure they are under $50 which means they should be affordable if they sell those kits there?

Good list for the hospital... I find you really need to talk to your hospital and see what they provide.... they seem to provide a LOT more in the US but its not guaranteed. (I think they even have baby onesies, blankets and caps..).. I am 90% sure they will prepare and bring you a formula bottle if you need one... but again, I dont' know what your hospital will do over there!

And Britt... I say this with all the love of a former poas addict... step away from the tests! Lol!!! Them and dopplars seem to give more worry than reassurance from what I read on here! ;)


----------



## lisaf

Oh, and I had my scan ladies!!! Everything looks great... however I started spotting pink like 20 minutes before the scan. No spotting since but my doc couldn't see any reason for the spotting, put me on another week of progesterone :dohh: and pelvic rest for a week.
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/ultrasound002a-1.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- they are so anti-formula here that most hospitals now refuse to provide bottles- and some even refuse to make up a Mum's own formula in her own bottle! :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww cute scan Lisa! Baby's upside down! :lol: Headstands already! :rofl: It sounds like you should stay on the progesterone then to be safe! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

thats crazy that they would essentially choose to have the child starve? What if the mom had a double mastectomy and physically couldn't? Seems ridiculous to me! :(


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not sure how strict it is- and I'm sure there must be exceptions but I have read loads of stories of mothers being made to feel awful in hospital if they aren't breastfeeding! My midwife even said to me "I am only allowed to discuss breastfeeding with you- formula is off limits"


----------



## kcw81

Great scan lisa!!! hope the spotting goes away. sounds like your doc wasn't too worried?

Lou that is so wrong! - but I guess it makes sense that since health care is regulated and univeral over there that they are gonna insert their own opinions on formula and force you to go along with it. saves them money too.


----------



## SBB

Aw cute scan Lisa! 

Lou I can't believe your midwife said that!! I mean I'm pro breast feeding but we all have a choice and I can't believe they wouldn't even discuss it?! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I don't know... isn't that a bit much like teach abstinence as a birth control method? Some people are going to do it anyway.. why not at least educate them about it?
Unless it gets to the point that you need a prescription for formula then I don't see how they can just deny you information.
Its like refusing to discuss pain control or epidurals or c-sections becaues they decide to promote natural childbirth instead... then suddenly you're faced with an emergency and scared because you have no idea what a c-section entails!

I know mothers have cried when they had to formula feed because their supply wasn't coming in enough... crying because they are now convinced they're going to have a dumb, sick baby/child.
I love the idea of breasfeeding, I think its a GREAT thing to do and sure, its better than formula.... but its almost gone too far and villainizes women who choose to or have to formula-feed. Makes me sad! :(


----------



## babyloulou

We are given "breast is best" dvds and booklets at midwife visits. I am breastfeeding so haven't had any disapproval- but a friend I know who told her midwife she was going to formula feed was referred to a "feeding group" session to discuss it and had to attend 2 high-pressure sessions!!


----------



## babyloulou

I agree Lisa! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, my doc just seemed like 'these things happen' ... and not to worry unless it gets worse or with cramping. He seemed surprised at my other appointments that I'd had no spotting, lol... 
Of course all the poking around he did with the wand CAUSED some mild cramping :dohh:

He did say it could be from the placenta being a little low right now.
I think it was caused/started by straining too much in the bathroom... I was trying to rush it so we wouldn't be late for our appointment. 

Poor DH though... he was REALLY looking forward to some sex tonight or this weekend (we still haven't gone since conception).... I think he's going to be wanting some kind of oral substitute since he's not allowed down there for a week now. Lol, just not sure I'm up for it!


----------



## lisaf

I've had to consider formula feeding because of my medication. I think I will be able to breastfeed for the first few weeks when my medication would be pointless anyway (since it keeps me from sleeping, I would then not get any naps! :( ) ... 
So I know I'll have to formula feed sooner rather than later. They don't want me to breastfeed on this medication basically because nobody has done it so they don't know what effects it might have... I'm tempted to try and see if it has an effect but also don't know if thats worth it.
I think I read one girl online on a message board BF her kids on the medication and her kids were fine.


----------



## babyloulou

I can understand you not wanting to risk it Lisa. It's not worth it when you are not sure- and there is nothing actually wrong with formula! See it's situations like that where they shouldn't be allowed to make you feel guilty about not breastfeeding!!! I don't know if any of you have ever ventured onto the "feeding" sections of this forum but it's like a war in there!!! BF vs FF! It can be so judgmental!


----------



## lisaf

Its pretty crazy actually... even if I explain my situation and a pro-BFer agrees with my choice... its the fact that all the anti-formula stuff out there still hurts and can be scary and worry you... 
There ARE those out there who think I should find childcare so that I can sleep whenever I need to and be safe around the baby and be driven out for errands and basically become a zombie milk producer... that the milk is THAT much more important to my child that I should place it above being able to care for them and myself properly. Sad as it is.. there ARE people out there who insist that would be the 'best' thing for me to do.


----------



## babyloulou

I noticed when I read some of the feeding debates! :shock:


----------



## lisaf

I'm pro-feeding ;) I am happy as long as you feed your child! :haha:

My friend is struggling so hard to get her milk supply up... its not really working well though, so she's pumping and supplementing with formula.
Her baby got almost no food the first 3 days of her life, and kept losing weight until they supplemented with formula. They had to wake her up every few hours to feed (she'd sleep through it otherwise) and she had latch issues etc...
I admire her for sticking with it... but its only because of all the anti-FFing stuff that she won't just go straight to formula.. even if its 2x as much work she won't consider stopping. :( Feel so bad for her.


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> No Suz- apparently they give you naff all here! Not even any spare cotton wool or anything apparently!!
> 
> Britt- I had the EXACT same thing with the digis. In fact I asked in here too (my panic will be somewhere in the first few pages of this thread) and Laura had to reassure me they weren't accurate at all!! I didn't get 2-3 weeks until about 25dpo!! :shock: and then the 3+ took even longer- well past the month! And yet my HCG levels were really high when tested! Don't scare yourself with them honey- they mean nothing xxx (welcome by the way- lovely to see you in here :hugs:)

Oh thank gosh...thanks for the reassurance Lou...I mean my FRER was way darker today than 2 days ago (almost as dark as the control line) :hugs: so I was wondering whats up with that. I will stop testing :) And yes its nice to be here... :hugs:

Lisa- great pics, so cute :hugs: Happy 12 weeks today!!

Hope everyone is well...its going to take some time to get to know you all.

So I just got back from seeing the FS and told him my news, he seemed a bit stunned but very happy for us none the less and the great news is he wants me to be followed at the clinic until 7 weeks. He has me booked for an U/S at 6+5days (he likes closer to 7), so really excited and he will review it with us right after. So we find out if there is a thriving baby in there and how many...lol, I'm sure its just one with my lack of symptoms though.

I asked him about blood work and he said no, HCG results dont mean anything it all comes down to the U/S- and he also said progesterone #'s arent applicable. He said I can put you on a progesterone supplement if you want (I asked) but I dont think you need it and so I said no.

I also got my IVF money back :happydance: I asked the girl if they see this a lot, she said no rarely actually...

:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Glad you got your money back Britt!


----------



## lisaf

wee!!!! Just think of all the baby/nursery stuff you can buy with that money!!! 
OMG , now I'm jealous :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Britt- Wow!! I've got to be honest I thought they'd be stingy with your deposit and wouldn't give it you back! Glad they did though! :thumbup: 

You'll feel so much better when you've had your early scan! I had my early scan at 9 weeks and all I did up until then was pee on sticks and worry! All was fine though- I'm sure it will be with you too xxx


----------



## kcw81

I was formula fed from birth and I never ever get colds or anything and I don't have any health problems. Its all random on whether your baby is gonna end up with any issues and not to do with breast fed milk or formula milk. my opinion.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, my mom BF'd all us kids... I don't think I ever had 1 ear infection, my sis had a few and my brother had a TON. 
My husband had TONS of them and had to have tubes in his ears a few times!


----------



## lisaf

I've always been the healthy kid too... strong bones, hardly sick etc... my brother was more sickly and ditto for my sis.


----------



## babyloulou

What's everyone else doing feeding wise? I'm gonna breastfeed (assuming I can of course- you never know)


----------



## lisaf

I wanted to tell you ladies something funny... DH and I were waiting a while in the doc's scanning room. He complained that it was stuffy and I told him that he could sit around with his clothes from the waist-down removed and then we'll see if its too stuffy for him.

Anyway... we got REALLY tempted to have him sit up on the table with his pants off draped in the sheet and have me sitting in the chair. It was VERY VERY tempting :rofl:

Oh, and I still haven't heard the heartbeat :( I asked this time and he said his equipment doesn't do sound :( Hoping the OB will listen in at my appointment in 2 weeks.


----------



## kcw81

I am defo breastfeeding to save money and lose weight. I hope it works out - I know sometimes new moms have trouble.


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- they don't have sound here at any of my scans either. It's always been the midwife who listened to the heartbeat and she refused to even try until my 16 week appointment!! I wasn't too bothered by then cos I'd been hearing it regularly on my doppler by then! :lol:


----------



## lisaf

lol, I just felt like I was missing out when these other girls said they heard the hb at their scans!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies. 

Lisa adorable scan! Sorry about the spotting scare and no sex. :( But if your like me at this point that is the last thing on my mind. LOL. WE had dtd 2x since I got my BFP. And my dh thinks he is dying. 

As far as the bf vs ff. I have done both. With my girls I did bf and to be honest with my first dd I had a lot of trouble and ended up with the infection...I can't think of what it is called and ended up having to ff. With my second dd I was able to bf with no problems but that baby was feeding every 45 to a hour and I was not good at nursing anywhere but of course I was young and I really didn't like it. With my ds I went straight the bottle. With this one I am undecided. I think I will try to bf for at least the first month. 

Wow ladies I actually wrote a whole paragraph aren't you impressed? LOL


----------



## lisaf

lol... well reeds, the problem with the 'no sex' rule is that DH has been waiting until I'm 12 weeks patiently and for me to be done with the progesterone.. truly he is desperate for some action and was ready to jump me tonight! :dohh:
He joked that I was lying about the spotting to get out of it :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL that is so something that TJ would say. We have only dtd twice and I found out at 3+2 and I made him wait til I was 12 weeks and I finally gave in today cause he has a 3 day drill this weekend and didn't want him all frustrated. LOL


----------



## TySonNMe

Hello ladies! :hi:

Britt, I am so happy you got your money back!! You can do so much with it now.

Lisa, they first listed to the heartbeat at about 14 weeks. They did see it on an ultrasound at 7 weeks though.

I also plan on breastfeeding, as long as everything works out okay.

AFM, I had another doctor's appointment today and everything is fine. I had my Group B Strep test done...that was kind of uncomfortable! Oh, and the doctor said I'll be full-term at 38 weeks so about another week and a half to go!


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh and smile, I have some leftover EZ Ovulation tests from babywishes.org that I can send to you if you're interested. PM me your address if you want them.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tyson I just realized your 36 weeks! Are you our next one to deliver? Any braxton hicks yet/


----------



## lisaf

wow Tyson, thats coming up soon!!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! I've been up since 6 as OH let someone buying our wardrobes come
at that time to collect! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

At 6?! Thats crazy! How's the hair cut by the way? Worth 4 hours I hope :D 

I just had a really weird dream about a snake thing in the water but then it came out of the water and it was someones horrible skinny slimy dog?! 

I bought pikelets and hot X buns yesterday at m&s, not sure which to have for breakfast! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

At 6?! Thats crazy! How's the hair cut by the way? Worth 4 hours I hope :D 

I just had a really weird dream about a snake thing in the water but then it came out of the water and it was someones horrible skinny slimy dog?! 

I bought pikelets and hot X buns yesterday at m&s, not sure which to have for breakfast! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

My hairs good. It took 3 hours and 5 minutes in the end so he's getting quicker! :lol:

I didn't get to sleep until after 2 either because of my aching bump! :-( I walked down stairs this morning at 7 after listening to OH clatter around for an hour and not being able to get back to sleep! He looked at me and laughed and I burst into tears and called him mean and noisy and ran back upstairs! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and I vote for the crumpets (Pikelets) for your brekkie xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls! 

Hahahaha Lou bless you! Meany OH! How DARE he upset you! xxx

Wow lots of chatter last night, shame I was having my reunion with hubby!I spotted your list tho suz and looks good to me!

Im going to boots today to get all the medical stuff I need. Im getting a spray form my nethers after birth and also gonna start Anrica tablets from week 36 I think. Might get a gel or spray too of it, not sure yet..............Its inc in the boots 3 for 2 offer but might get some raspberry leaf stuff instead.......

Britt - So pleased you got your wad of cash back! Im so pleased for you with everything x


----------



## SBB

Ellen what are all those things from boots for? 

I might go to Argos today and get the emmas diary freebie packs... 

Lou that's very mean of your OH but quite funny! Make sure you have a nice little sleep today instead... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Great minds Suz! Im off to argos to get mine too and one from sainsburys! Yipeee!

Arnica is FAB for helping with the bruising after birth (and before cos your fuff can swell a bit) it also helps to heal any internal blood loss which can happen after birth and as a pasty red Im pretty certain of this happenin! 
The spray helps your bits and bobs to heal but is great to squirt on as you try weeing after bubs cos it can be v sore obviously! 
And raspberry leaf to help kick off and control contractions...........If you take it a few weeks before your DD it give the uterus a good work out so labour is a bit quicker. This is the only one Ive ever heard stories of it working and not working for women - The othera are HIGHLY recommended by all!


----------



## SBB

Cool I might pop to boots as well then, it's right next to Argos! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OH no!!!!!!!!!!! Brandalley has MORE lush baby stuff online today - Loads of lovely gender specific snuggle and snow suits!

https://www.brandalley.co.uk/FSRayon/Id-5125-Produit-42231-Rayon-357530


----------



## SBB

Damn you Ellen I'm gonna have to buy some stuff now! Too cute :D

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Isnt it?!?!? Im quite jealous actually as you girls can and team yellow here cant! Boo hahahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh No! Not more Brand Alley lushness! Keep me away! :rofl: 

When you say spray Ellen do you mean Arnica spray? So you take the tablets when you're still pregnant? I went and got nipple cream, nappy creams, maternity pads etc the other day but never thought of anything further than that!?!


----------



## babyloulou

PS: Suz- let me know if this Emmas Diary is worth getting. I had to search for days last time to find somewhere that had one and the pack was crap when i finally got it! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I want the purple and pink one for Jesus!! He won't mind being a bit girly he's a baby! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> PS: Suz- let me know if this Emmas Diary is worth getting. I had to search for days last time to find somewhere that had one and the pack was crap when i finally got it! :rofl:

I have a feeling it'll be crap but I'll let you know! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

The spray you can get is either arnica or another named one but I cant find it now! Grrrr!

As for the tablets yeah - If you start taking them a few weeks before. Thats what my nurse friend did before her two boys and shes paler than me and survived hahaha!

Sorry for leading you all astray with shoppin. x


----------



## babyloulou

I assume they are considered safe to take during pregnancy then? I might try them if it will make bruising and swelling less! 

What freebie are you getting from Sainburys Ellen? You girls are making me want to go shopping!


----------



## Rudeollie

Ummm its a bounty pack from sainsburys and Emma diary from Argos.

Awwwwwww just got a HM brown letter through and thought it was maybe some tax back but NOOOOOOOOOOOOO it was just to confirm my HIP money is in my account! x


----------



## babyloulou

Well still better than a slap in the face Ol! Or a letter to say you owe them money!! :lol:

ooo what week can you get the next bounty pack from?


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive had it since about week 28 I think Lou - It came through and I stuck it in a pile of letters and have just found it hahahah Im hoping its got some free Fairy non bio stuff in it cos I want to wash some of bubs clothes this afternoon!

Im not buying any round here as its only on offer at Asda at the mo and thats near my mums hahahaha Im so tight arent it? Hahaha x


----------



## SBB

I got my statutory maternity pay letter - saying they wouldn't pay it to me because I' earned less that £30 a week!!!! :rofl: I don't think so!!!! It's a mistake, because I haven't paid my National Insurance yet :dohh: 

I don't think I've had the bounty pack thing through yet... Am hoping for lots of free washing powder. Dannys brother can get us really cheap washing powder etc through his work tho... so will ask him for some. We get these mammoth bottles of it for next to nothing usually... Just need to swap to bub friendly! I need to see what type we will need for nappies... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Ive had it since about week 28 I think Lou - It came through and I stuck it in a pile of letters and have just found it hahahah Im hoping its got some free Fairy non bio stuff in it cos I want to wash some of bubs clothes this afternoon!
> 
> Im not buying any round here as its only on offer at Asda at the mo and thats near my mums hahahaha Im so tight arent it? Hahaha x

What's on offer at Asda? Fairy non-bio? I'm going there later :D 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies... :hi: I'm ignoring all web links to lovely baby clothes sites until after I've been to the Baby Show!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep suz 2 big bottles for £6! So Im gonna go on Sunday and get 4! I got the conditioner to go with it from Wilkinsons the other day - bargain at £1 a bottle! 

Have you just got that SMP letter through today?? Ive had nothing apart from something from my work??? Is that right or should I be getting a DWP/HMR letter too?? x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ahhhh Jess - The sale will be over by then and there are some lovely girl suits! x


----------



## SBB

Good point actually Jess - but I'm not sure I can resist!! 

This is what I want to buy: 
https://www.brandalley.co.uk/FSRayon/Id-5125-Produit-0-Rayon-357516
https://www.brandalley.co.uk/FSRayon/Id-5125-Produit-0-Rayon-357530
https://www.brandalley.co.uk/FSRayon/Id-5125-Produit-0-Rayon-357534
https://www.brandalley.co.uk/FSRayon/Id-5125-Produit-0-Rayon-357544
https://www.brandalley.co.uk/FSRayon/Id-5125-Produit-0-Page-2-Rayon-357535

:D

x x x


----------



## SBB

No Ellen because you're employed it's different. Yours is dead simple your office sort it all out for you. I had to fill in the biggest form you've ever seen! I got the letter a couple of days ago, have just made my NI payment so I have to ring them back next week and they'll authorise the pay... 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

The links dont work Suz! Grrrrr! x

Ahhhh I see on the SMP thingy now x


----------



## babyloulou

Hope you enjoy it Peach and get some bargains! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Curse you Suz and Ellen for tempting me! :haha:


----------



## SBB

I am going to wait on the brandalley stuff too actually Jess because the sale ends in 3 days, by which time I'll know how much I've spent at the Baby show!! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Are you definitely going Suz?


----------



## SBB

Grrrr... 12 minutes on the phone to vertbaudet. They basically don't even have my order from the 30th August?! Yet I have an email saying thank you for your order! I emailed them 9 days ago complaining and didn't get a response. 

I have just told them I'm returning the cot bumper and pillow case because they're clearly never going to send me the duvet cover to match it. I've opened them and don't have the packaging but that's their problem! 

She bleeted on about some new systems blah blah blah - not my problem luv!!! 

Hope I see some nice bedding at the baby show instead :thumbup: 

Yep Jess we are going tomorrow! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cool! Maybe see you there! I'll wear a red carnation! :haha:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I'll wear a flower in my hair!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Can the code speech be "the clomid eagle flies high in the graduates club"??? Hahahaha Then its a REAL espionage get together hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Wear your "baby on board" badge Jess!! Then Suz will know who you are! (she's secretly jealous of them though so she might try and steal it! :lol:)

Suz- Vertbaudet systems and delivery are awful! Almost as bad as Mamas and Papas (although the missing drawer handles have actually finally turned up this morning!)


----------



## SBB

Haha I will def say that Ellen! And maybe there will be a stand with badges - I do secretly want one!!! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo.. my Graze nibble box just arrive... really yummy!! :)


----------



## SBB

Mines coming Tuesday and I'm genuinely excited!! :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm quite impressed with the amount you get... I think it's probably a little bit pricey at full price for a weekly thing, but I think I may stock up for mat leave and birth! :)


----------



## SBB

I think £3 something and just once a week is a nice treat when you're at home with baby! If I like it I'm going to keep it going probably, just get it every Tuesday. I'd love it if mine is all flapjacks :haha: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've just gone on to order the box too. Did you all put your card details in?


----------



## SBB

Yeh Lou and I think you set it up to get one a week, but you can just cancel if you don't want them. It's a bit sneaky but the way most of these 'free' offers work I guess! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Think Im just going to pick flapjacks and nuts with chocolate buttons hahahaaha


----------



## SBB

I've just ordered all our house packing boxes from ebay - all being well we should exchange on our house Monday or Tuesday. And I asked the owners of the empty house behind us if we can use their house for storage and they said that should be fine :happydance: so we just pack up and stick everything in there! Soooo much easier than driving it all over the place! Then when we get the bungalow we just shift it all there :D 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey that is FAB news Suz! Great stuff so pleased you and jesus wont be gettin all stressed out! xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh that is much easier and so nice of them Suz. How exciting about exchanging next week! :)


----------



## babyloulou

How exciting Suz!! So nice of your neighbours too! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

I know, we don't know them at all... But the house is sitting there doing nothing so they may as well let us! I played the 31 weeks preggers stress card a teeny bit :lol: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ahhhh I love our pregnancy cards! But how long AFTER the babies arrive can we use the "Ive just had a baby card??" Do u reckon 3 months????


----------



## SBB

Yeh I think 3 months might be pushing it! People lose sympathy after a while :dohh: 

I have written a sh*tty letter to Vertbaudet and am returning the Pears stuff I opened, they aren't going to send me the matching stuff so screw them! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh what a shame Suz! Hope you find something even better :hugs:

Right - off to take my Labrador to the vets for his nasty vaccinations!! Poor baby! :cry:


----------



## SBB

I think this is a good thread by the way https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/439381-things-wish-id-known-before-labour.html

After reading up on pain relief options last night, I'm thinking natural is the way to go! 

I'm starving and we have no food :( Have hot x buns but I used the last of the butter this morning :( 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all i think o isnt that far now xxxx


----------



## SBB

Aw Lou hope he doesn't hate it too much :( 

Apparently if you have stitches, bathing in tea tree oil and lavender oil is good. Adding it to my boots list :D 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's the kennel cough one he hates the most- it's squirted up the nose! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I forgot about tea tree in the bath, also just plain old salt is fab! x

Right Im back on the hunt for some big green handles for the changing unit. DH has just finished off painting it so I need some!


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww lou! Poor pouch!


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Aw Lou hope he doesn't hate it too much :(
> 
> Apparently if you have stitches, bathing in tea tree oil and lavender oil is good. Adding it to my boots list :D
> 
> x x x

I bathe in tea tree and lavender oil at the moment Suz... smells so nice! :)


----------



## SBB

Mmm I think I might start doing the same. I'm going to miss my bath soooo much! It's so deep, covers bump completely and it's lovely! Stupid bath at the new house is a big standard bath... My bump will be sticking out and it just won't be the same :cry: 

Apart from that I can't wait to move!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

The one thing I am looking forward to most when I give birth is having a lovely hot bath again... hate this lukewarm business! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Just got my Emmas pack and its worth gettin Lou! You get a small pack of kleenex ,a 2 pack of breast pads, a pack of huggies wipes, a small hangbag tube of bepanthen AND some of the new bepanthen wipes too! Then some sachets of cream and some fruit flakes.

Suz I am so jealous of your bath - it sounds FAB! Ours is a new one so poor baby stucks out even if its full right to the top! Grrrr!


----------



## TySonNMe

Good morning girls! 

reeds and lisa, Megs was next but no one has heard from her in a while. I was only three days behind her. I have some pains which I guess are BH contractions. It's so hard to tell what is just baby being in the wrong position and what is BH.

AFM, my FuzziBunz cloth diapers should arrive today hopefully. I'm going to go pick up the crib and then it's time to finish up the nursery....finally!


----------



## Peach Blossom

How do you get an Emma pack? I want every freebie there is!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

It was in one of my emmas diary mags I think??? I THINK you can apply for one online and thye'll send you a voucher Jess xxx

Hehehehe check this out for you and Suz to try out tomorrrow:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...pper-trying-giant-bouncy-chair-baby-show.html


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi tyson btw!! Exciting stuff getting the last touches to your nursery..........Its sooo close now!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

How pregnant is Myleene Klass? She looks wonderful! Defo want to try that giant chair! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies! what is a graze box?

Suz I am glad you are getting shiz done and gonna move soon!!

Lou sorry about your pooch, they hate being squirted!!

Tyson are you constantly uncomfortable right now? do you walk around and just feel like you want to go sit?

Suz I read through some of that thread and not everyone got sick on the epi it sounds like. Also, reading that thread makes me want to go hide and not read threads like that.

Hello Ellen!! Hows your butt and your rib? Haha. I like asking after your body parts.

Caz hope you O soon!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thansk Casey! Hahaha Rib is ok now so it was def baby but but is still sore so DH is giving it a good rub tonight! Hows you?? Where you off out for bday dinner then???

Jess - I THINK Myleene is 3 months...She only announced it the other week and managed to pee me off saying how she was looking into IVF when she was actually pregnant. She was wanted to start IVF cos she hadnt fallen pregnant within 6 months of tryin! Derrrr! Welcome to OUR frikin world hey?!?!?!


----------



## Peach Blossom

That is a bit annoying... She may just be ignorant and not aware that there are steps you take before IVF and also cos she probably goes private they'd investigate earlier rather than making her wait the year to 18 months we had to on NHS! Mind you saying that I might have told a little porky at the first doctor's appt and said we'd been trying long than we had... But only because I _knew_ there was something wrong!! :blush:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies. Just stopping by to say hi! I saw Lisa posted she's preggers on FB. YAY! Hope everyone is well. I'm limiting myself on BnB from here on out. I need to focus on my babies and am feeling guilty... So see you all later. xoxo


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi Ollie!! :hi:

KC, I'm pretty comfortable most of the time. It sometimes gets uncomfortable while sleeping as it's more energy-consuming to turn from side to side! LoL! There are times when I need to sit down, but I can still do most normal things like walking the dogs and, of course, fixing up the baby's room. I can really tell when I'm over-doing it as I start cramping up really low in my pelvis. I got it really bad on the day of my baby shower as I was really over-doing it that day...there was just too much to do.

Sorry for the long post ladies! I hoep everyone is well!


----------



## kcw81

I love the long post marg!! I want to know all about it so don't worry! do you have to eat really small quantities of food at a time? 

Ellen I think we are going to the Ram brewery restaraunt. they have burgers and fries and salads and lots of beers and sports on the tv for DH. I like their veggie burger and I also like their waffle cut fries!! can't wait! I gotta try my hardest to not eat lots today so I am hungry for it.


----------



## Rudeollie

OOOh casey that sounds FAB! I wish I were coming with you! Hahaha

You take care Chell and make sure you keep popping on every now and then hun to let us know how you are doing wont you?? We'll miss you FAR too much otherwise xxx

Margaret - Sounds like the last weeks are a delight to look forward to hahaha Not!!!! And do not apologise for a long post honey! xxx

Just had a big spag bol and garlic bread, was very yummy! And Ive got some maltesasers for after...........mmmmmmm!


----------



## SBB

Mmmm that sounds lovely kc! 

A graze box - this company put a selection of food into a little box and post it out to you... Things like nuts and dried fruit, olives, flapjacks, seeds, little breads etc.... Looks yummy from their website :D 

I am soooo tired! Went shopping, got some boots from t k twatts, was going to get some rocket dog ones but they were really cheap and thin... So got some bear paw ones, they're just like uggs... Really cosy! But I had to get a size 8?! I'm normally a 6... The sizing must be wrong that's why they're in t k twatts... I don't think my feet have swolen up yet!! 
Also got tea tree and lavender oil in boots, couldn't find raspberry leaf... Ellen are you getting yours from boots? 
Got my freebie pack too the same as ellens, was meant to get the mum to be one too but they didn't have it so will have to get it somewhere else. Lloyds pharmacy do them. 
I also went to next clearance and got a baby Santa suit! I will post a pic tomorrow, hope Jesus comes just before Xmas day so he can wear it!! 

Ok that's my shopping update, can you tell I never go shopping?! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Suz! TK Twatts hahahaha Im glad I dont need some of those boots tho.........If a 6 was marked as an 8 god knows what sasquatch me would do! My feet are bordering on an 8 as it is hahahaha

Hmmmm the raspberry leaf stuff MAY have been at Holland & Barratt actually. I will report back tomorrow as Im off shopping then. Mothercare is calling me as I need some breast pads and other bits for my bag and a lots on offer there at the mo!

So any nice weekend plans anyone???? x


----------



## SBB

These are the boots I got... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bearpaw-Wo...=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1287774243&sr=8-6

For £39 though. They had size 10's Ellen!! They come up so small... 

Ok let me know about the raspberry leaf and I'll order some, or get my mum to pick me up some from H&B... 

Tonight we're watching a film and having lots of picky bits food, breaded mushrooms, wedges and cheese and biscuits, and asparagus and peppers... mmmm... 

tomorrow off to the baby show, then recovering Sunday - chill out and watch some films or something before the big pack up next week!! 

What you up to? Other than shopping!! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

sbb there nice them hun i love the type of boots xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats a good bargain there then suz! Well done!

Will let you know on the raspberry leaf stuff. Im not sure how big the packs are or how much you have to take but if they are big and we dont need much I can just send you some??? Silly buying a shed load of stuff we wont use again for yonks! x


----------



## SBB

Thanks hun that's very kind of you! Check it out and let me know what you think... They might be really cheap anyway... X x x


----------



## kcw81

I have some bearpaw boots too Suz! They are just like UGGS with real fur inside and so cozy. I want some real uggs and am going to spring for some I think this winter. 

Can you guys explain why you order a graze box delivery when you could just go to the store and buy yourself a big huge sack of nuts and dried fruits and maybe save money? so you don't have to leave the house? do you not have grocery stores nearby where you live?


----------



## lisaf

hey everyone, finally got a chance to catch up... stupid work making me actually do things, lol!

I did get the BEST news today though... my aunt has a 3 yr old daughter and apparently was just about ready to chuck/donate all her clothes and things. We'll be at her house for Christmas this year and she offered to let me pick the gender neutral things if its a boy or take whatever I wanted if its a girl. Also said she has some other baby odds and ends (not sure what that means.. maybe a bouncer etc?) ... AND she said that her daughter is about ready for a big girl bed, so I may even get her old crib!
Now the crib was also used for her son who is 2-3 years older, but she said its still in great shape and I'd get the mattress too and tons of crib sheets... :happydance:
Reason I'm extra excited? This is my super rich aunt so I'm assuming they have super nice stuff!!! :haha:
I'm stressing about money and looking at our budget and I honestly have no clue how we spend what we do each month... it just makes no sense! We have a plan to help cut down our spending though that I'm hoping will help. I'm also considering getting a personal loan to take my balances on my credit cards down to zero so I can at least be paying lower interest rates.
(haha and Tyson apologizes for HER long posts :haha:)


----------



## kcw81

good score lisa! I too might be getting my friends crib and she has money so I bet its nice!


----------



## lisaf

I also know my aunt went so far as to take all her kid's toys to a lead testing facility, lol... so if she's that conscientious then I'm sure she got the 'best' of everything! :)
All my friends just had their babies and will need their stuff for a while, lol...
I do have one friend with a 1 yr old and some stuff in storage she's offering us.. we're going to check it out this weekend.


----------



## kcw81

I like free stuff.


----------



## lisaf

lol, I do too... but not always
my mom saved some of the baby stuff from my little sister... ummm.. 20 years ago! She offered it to me! 
ummmmmm I dont' know what plastics they used then, but they're certainly degrading and probably had tons of phtalates etc...
Some things pass down great, but others have a time limit
Though it did make me think of that show Raising Hope and the car seat he got for his daughter... I swear that was the car seat I had (and I bet my mom still has it somewhere in the garage).


----------



## SBB

That's great news Lisa! I wish I knew someone rich getting rid of stuff! 

KC you crack me up!! You're right we could get all that stuff from a grocery store much cheaper... But it's like a little treat in the post that you don't have to go to any effort for :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and I also have uggs, but they are totally knackered! I think I must have had them 3 years, there's no fur left in the bottom and there's a hole in the toe! I don't even think I've worn them very much :shrug: so I'll be happy if these bearpaw ones last as long! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I think they sell replacement inserts for Uggs if you're interested Suz?


----------



## SBB

Yeh I've heard of those.. But to be honest they just look so knackered all over I think I'll just use them for crappy things now I've got a new pair! I need some new 'proper' boots too... But I hate shoe shopping! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol ah... I wish I had a reason to wear boots... but its just too darned hot here most of the year... I'd end up with super stink boots, lol


----------



## TySonNMe

KC, a few weeks ago I was hungry all the time. I had to eat, two breakfasts, two lunches, small dinner, and then usually a bowl of cereal before bed....and then my belly started growing. I think little man was going through a growth spurt. Now, it's back to regular eating.

Ollie, the last few weeks are a mixture of everything. You feel huge and have all the issues that go along with being huge...like sore feet and being tired. But then I'm also so excited to be in the homestretch and getting to meet my little man in less than a month! Oh, and I'm really emotional these days. I can't watch any of the baby shows as /i start to cry because I want my baby too!!


----------



## kcw81

Yeah its too warm in So Cal for UGG boot Lisa! That doesn't stop the celebs from wearing them!

Howd you get a hole in the toe Suz? You must have been out kicking things alot.


----------



## kcw81

aww Marg that's so sweet that you are a big sap for baby shows now! So you can't watch the new season of 16 and pregnant starting next week??


----------



## TySonNMe

I love that show...I might just have to suck it up with a box of Kleenex!! Although I watched the last season 16 & Pregnant, but wouldn't care to follow any of them as much as I do the first set of girls!


----------



## lisaf

Yay 16 & pregnant, lol.. one of the few new shows next week it seems!
I stupidly watched the last episode of House... well I didn't know I'd get so emotional about the baby thing, but I bawled, lol.

and KC? The celebs can afford to buy a new pair of Uggs before they get stinky.. or pay someone to lick the insides clean each night or whatever, lol... plenty of girls copied the look though and thats where the stink issue became quickly apparent!
Heck, I have slippers that I usually have to toss each season.. they last longer if I wear socks each time, but honestly whats the point of fluffy sheepskin if you can't feel it :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Yay for the new season of 16! Yeah you are going to have to suck it up and watch it marg. I agree with you about last years girls, I am not interested in seeing what they are up to now. I wonder if this next round will have any keepers. I still haven't finished watching the teen mom finale, I am midway through. I am weirded out by how fast Amber hooked up with that ex Con guy!!


----------



## lisaf

ah you have to finish it KC!!! Lol!! Did you record the aftershow with Dr. Drew too?
I have to admit that while I dont' want a teen mom on all the other girls from 16.. I do sort of want to know what happened to them... especially what happens to the teen moms who don't have camera crews following them... money from being paid to be on the show etc... 
There was one girl who was so damned fake I really wanted to know what happened to her... its like she scripted everything she said.


----------



## kcw81

Yeah I know, they did seem more fake. That one girl who like, lived in a commune foster family, that was a weird situation. There were a couple of the teen dads that were SO awful!


----------



## lisaf

remember the one who was a rapper? :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry I've not been on much today girls- too tired after my early morning!! Night night xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good evening and Good Night Lou :)


----------



## kcw81

good night lou lou.

Lisa, I haven't watched the aftershow but I think I have it recorded, if not I will record it. Yeah the rapper!! haha. this season was a bunch of jokers!


----------



## lisaf

of course my husband walks by while that guy was rapping.. and confirms all his suspicions about my 'crappy shows' :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

haha! totally! my DH thinks I watch the crappiest shows, jersey shore, americas next top, teen mom, they are all a bit embarrassing but I watch quality tv too! what about mad men and the good wife?? and breaking bad? he never sees me watch those!


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Lisa! We watch some crappy shows too: Teen Mom, Jersey Shore, Real Housewives, Bad Girls Club...I'm addicted! I wouldn't mind getting an update on the teen girls, but one show would do...no need for another Teen Mom. I forgot about the rapper though...?!


----------



## lisaf

My crappy shows: Teen Mom, Desperate Housewives, 16 & pregnant, Army wives, Drop Dead Diva, Law & Order and other crime/drama shows
my less crappy shows (depending on your taste): Mad Men, Glee, 30 Rock, The Office


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: I am VERY grumpy this morning after the cats kept me awake until at least 1am. I was so tired I went to bed at 10.30 then was awake for ages :(
I am not talking to the cats today, especially the brown one. The one day we actually have plans and they keep me awake :(
Anyway hope everyone else is ok! :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls! I've only just got up- couldn't
sleep again! 

Enjoy the Baby Show Suz and Jess! Report back as soon as you can! 

I am thoroughly confused because I could have sworn the baby show were advertising a show at the NEC around Nov/Dec time- but I can't find any trace of it now!! :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

My baby's in the 7th box on my ticker!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how your weekend going think i have o today il put a pic on in a bit just having tea mash peppered steak and mushrooms and after were having a scone with jam and cream yayyyyyyy loulou not long hun xxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Caz!! :dance: Yay for your "O"! Hope you got plenty of :sex: in! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

heres my opks not a good pic my cam is rubbish xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0035.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Britt11

Hello girls how are you today? its morning here today.....I have a confession I took another CB digi b/c I had one more left :blush: I know I shouldnt...this time it took quite awhile for the conception indicator but it came back at 1-2 weeks:wacko: Thats it for awhile, I know I shouldnt have done it and it can take awhile and Lou you said yours took awhile. just nervous about everything :hugs:

SSB- I got a chuckle out of your post about your cats, especially you not talking to the brown one :rofl:
I am so tired lately but also have a bit of insomnia

Lou- congrats on the 7th box :happydance::happydance::yipee: I can not wait to get where you are

Caz- Opks looking good, :thumbup: make sure you catch DH :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Britt! 

At 4weeks and 2 days pregnant you are actually still in the 1-2 week bracket on the conception digis. They count the week since conception not the pregnancy week. You will be into the 5 week mark before you get the next one up. I know how annoying and nerve racking it is honey. We all worried the same way, then once 12 weeks is up we start worrying about not being able to feel the baby yet, then once we can we worry about the baby not moving enough, then about premature labour etc.... It's never ending honey :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Morning Britt!
> 
> At 4weeks and 2 days pregnant you are actually still in the 1-2 week bracket on the conception digis. They count the week since conception not the pregnancy week. You will be into the 5 week mark before you get the next one up. I know how annoying and nerve racking it is honey. We all worried the same way, then once 12 weeks is up we start worrying about not being able to feel the baby yet, then once we can we worry about the baby not moving enough, then about premature labour etc.... It's never ending honey :hugs:

ahh thanks so much Lou you make me feel so much better :hugs:
your right there is an endless amount of stuff to worry about and I will definitely be a worrier.... :)
My hubby laughed at me today and said no more tests please :blush:
how are you feeling today?
:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I took hundreds of tests!! Literally loads! I had a bag of about 25 Internet cheapies when I got pregnant and kept taking about 5 a day! :lol: As well as buying normal ones! I took one with about every wee! :rofl: 

I'm fine pregnancy wise- it's just my skin that drives me mad! I've developed chronic ezcema in pregnancy! All over my belly, boobs and hips! It's awful. I'm on steriod cream and antihistamines for it! 

How are you? Any sickness or anything? X


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Lou the baby show is at the NEC in feb I think :( I saw it on their site the other day... 

Anyway, just left, it was really good! Knackered now! Really pleased I got loads of stuff, I am going to do a full update when I get home and show you everything I got :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Soooooo jealous Suz!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

Morning girls. How was the baby show Suz? I am full - just ate a big huge bowl of cereal with apples and now I am a bit stuffed.

We have workers coming over here today and I am hoping and crossing my fingers its going to be one of the very last days. They just put in new carpet yesterday and I almost cried because its ugly. I guess they couldn't find the beige color exactly so we had to go with a different shade and its darker and ugly. DH should have asked my opinion! And they didn't re-do the office on the main floor so there is a clear line between old carpet and new. ITs so tacky! I am hoping we can get that fixed at least. I guess I will get used to it - and in the end, our dog and having a little boy running around, I believe the carpet will get ruined in 5 years time anyway right?


----------



## babyloulou

Probably Casey! We've only been in our new house a month and our two dogs have wrecked the cream hall carpet already! :growlmad: We are definitely going to have to go for a dark cream/light brown one I think!


----------



## kcw81

that sucks lou! that was fast! yeah you are right. with dogs especially, it is better to have a darker shade, even if it is drab! dogs can't help but have pee accidents and track dirt in!

so how are you liking the new place?

I have another question - what do you guys think of flying at 34 weeks? I might go to arizona, which is about 3 or 4 hours flight.


----------



## SBB

A lot of airlines won't let you fly then I don't think... But I could be wrong... I'd check with your doctor x x x


----------



## kcw81

Thanks. Yeah its kind of a fine line. He said the general rule is to not fly TOO close to your due date. So I won't be THAT close but anything can happen. It would probably be just fine though, but it is a small risk. A lot of the airlines say you need a doctors note if you are in your 9th month, which I wouldn't be yet.


----------



## babyloulou

I don't think any uk airlines would accept you that late- but not sure on your airlines?? :shrug: 

I love the house- absolutely love the space... But I am missing our pretty little cottage, our friendly village, the neighbours, the views- a lot about our old area :-(


----------



## kcw81

aww well I am glad you got the space lou. They really wouldn't let you at 34 weeks? We go to 40 weeks right? I get confused, how long is pregnancy supposed to be exactly? I wonder what the average is.


----------



## babyloulou

You are full term after 36 weeks. Anywhere between 36 and 40 weeks is considered a normal term birth. 

I've just checked the uk guidelines and it says most insurance companies say not after 30/32 weeks depending on the company- and a lot say not after 28 weeks for your first baby!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

Here is what our NHS say (the UKs health body) 

https://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/travelhealth/Pages/Travelandpregnancy.aspx


----------



## kcw81

Wow that IS a lot stricter than US! Hmmm. I wish there was a way to know whether I will be going full term or not!!


----------



## babyloulou

I think they are so careful as first babies are a lot more likely to come early than subsequent pregnancies. I would be nervous about it because I was premature and born at 29 weeks so am worried I'm gonna follow the family trend! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

oh wow you were born at 29 weeks? did they have to hook you up to anything? Thats crazy, that is like, on monday for me! I haven't bought anything yet! I Would be so screwed. So was your mom having complications or was it just a total surprise?


----------



## babyloulou

She didn't find out she was pregnant until 18 weeks. She had a very easy pregnancy- says she couldn't really tell she was pregnant. Then she started to go into labour at 27 weeks. They delayed it for a couple of weeks but then a scan showed my brother had died in-utero (I was a twin-conceived on Clomid) so they had to let me be born. I was in an incubator for nearly 2 months and didn't leave hospital until I was about 3 months old. Had loads of ops too! A double hernia, a septic arthritic hip (the one causing me problems now!) but my main complication was my hearing loss. I wear a hearing aid in both ears xx


----------



## kcw81

omg lou! you are a miracle baby cuz look how cute and healthy you are now! ok you got the skin prob and other things but you are pretty healthy!! 
that is scary.


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah bloody skin!! :rofl: although to be fair that's only randomly appeared in the last couple of years! My doctor reckons it's an allergy to our rescue dog as we got him round about the same time! :shrug: I'll find out after bubs is born as they're going to
do allergy tests then! :thumbup: But yes apart from that I'm pretty healthy! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

OMG Lou I never knew that! How come she didn't know she was pregnant til 18 weeks?! V sad about your brother :( 
Scary to think about giving birth so early... It just doesn't seem like bubs would be big enough by a long shot... 

Ok, I'm gonna do my list of what I bought - I may be some time :lol: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not sure how she didn't know when on fertility treatment to be honest! :rofl: makes no sense to me! She says it was very different then though! She was on Clomid for years as there were no restrictions then and no known long term side effects. She kept getting pregnant on it but having early miscarriages (think she had about 7 or 8 :shock:) then sometimes she wouldn't ovulate on it and not have a period. She just kept taking it :shrug: She says there weren't home pregnancy tests so she just thought she hadn't ovulated again when she missed a few periods- she even carried on taking Clomid while pregnant with us! She then felt dizzy and kept having back ache so her doc did a blood test- that's when she found out!


----------



## SBB

Ok, so here is my mega baby show list! 

*What I bought: *

Nursing bra - It was a bit cheaper £29.99 but it seems really comfortable, good for just being at home, and also great for night time. https://www.everydaymaternity.com/boob-nursing-bra-p-1109.html If anyone orders from here free delivery with code VIPPOST

Re-usable baby wipes. These are great, £30 and you never need to buy baby wipes! You can use them out and about too and they smell lovely. They say baby wipes will cost £250-500 over the life of nappy wearing so this is a bargain and good for the environment! 
https://www.cheekywipes.com/?gclid=CIGtq-zJ6aQCFdv92Aod8H2c1g

I got the Medela breast pump, for £65 instead of £80-90. And some freebies including huge chocolate coins and breast pads.
https://www.boots.com/en/Medela-Swi...-_-Google Base-_---_-Medela Swing breast pump

A big bottle of Bio Oil 

A swaddling blanket https://www.merinokids.co.uk/shop/Babywrap++Swaddling.html and this https://www.merinokids.co.uk/shop/Merino+Kids+Range/Merino+Kids/Merino+Gown.html they were cheaper but can't remember how much! 

My favourite thing is my changing bag :happydance: https://www.linandleo.com/babybag.cfm https://shop.linandleo.com/product-listing.asp?action=search&type=1768 I got the chocolate brown one, I really like it! It looks 10 times nicer and more expensive in real life than it does in the pics :dohh: 
We also got this https://shop.linandleo.com/products.asp?id=3001&type=1768&channel=26 it's just a little bag for if you're nipping out and don't need the whole big bag. It was only £10 at the show and the changing bag was £111 not £139. 

We got this bouncing elephant, you hang it off the ceiling and it has a long spring! https://www.littletimbers.co.uk/products.php?selcatid=28

We also got our nappies :happydance: https://www.teamlollipop.co.uk/shop/lollipop-cloth-nappies-712-0.html we got the first 'popngrow' ones, in spotty, yellow, white and blue. They are being delivered to us though. 

*Freebies: *

MAM Free bottle which is really cool, you can sterilise it on it's own so great for if you're going to someones house https://www.thinkbaby.co.uk/product-news/new-self-sterilising-anti-colic-bottle-from-mam/3141.html
Galaxy Chocolate bar :D 
Some type of organic baby food which I'll give to my friend! 
Persil washing stuff
Pampers box thing with 5 nappies in 
Lasinoh nursing pads and breast milk bag 
Emcur nasal drops 
2 decaf Yorkshire tea teabags! 

*Other stuff I liked but didn't get: *

Breastfeeding shawl thing (didn't get as can easily make myself!) https://fayeandlou.co.uk/

I LOVE this company! https://www.thelittlelegscompany.com/baby-clothes/babygrows.html
We didn't buy anything but they have THE cutest outfits - I am going to make my family buy presents from here!! They are so much cuter in real life than they look on the website. They have £5 off first order code SUB5.

www.babyscancanvas.co.uk this company print your scan pics onto canvas and they look really cool! 

www.lillipops.com little ice pops to help with MS - nice but essentially an ice pop! 

www.easidream.com this is a little cute sheep called Ewan and he plays 'womb noises' which sounded like what you hear on a doppler. I just thought he was cute! And he has a little night light...

Baby sling https://www.cot2tot.co.uk/products.php?id=14&p=1&cat=3


Ok that's it :D Jess I want to hear what you got! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Lou that's crazy about your mum! Wow they'd never let you just carry on for ages on it now :dohh: sad she had so may MCs and lost your brother... But she has you :D do you have any brothers/sisters? 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

No- they just told her not to have any more after my problems- so she just took them at their word and didn't try again! 

Some lovely stuff there Suz! I absolutely love the changing bag!! Sooooo tempted!! I've looked at all the stuff you've bought- I'm gonna have a look through the other links of the stuff you liked but didn't buy after xfactor :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Enjoy X factor we are recording so we can forward through the ads! I am going to make a pasta thing with philidelphia, if successful will post details!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!! Matt Cardle singing Britney Spears with a guitar! I think I'm a little bit in love with him! :blush:


----------



## SBB

Lol I'm only up to rebekka, WTF is she wearing?! She looks like she's got some sort of growth on her hip/leg!! :rofl:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Just wait til Matt!! Hit me Baby one more time!! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

ok I just read thru and I can't believe that about your mom lou! it amazes me how far they have come medically speaking and the risks they used to take!! I am so glad you made it alive! so weird how they didn't have hpt's and they just had to sort of wait and see. 

I have an appt with my doctor on friday oct 29 and I will get a scan and my glucose test then so maybe if everything looks tip top and I am still not having any issues and Doc thinks its okay, then I will buy a flight. the prices are going up by the day though so I may just cancel it - it was for me and DH to go to thanksgiving in AZ with my dad and my sister and bro.

Suz, I am going to have to look at all your links now. It might take an hour!


----------



## kcw81

Suz, love the changing bag, its so stylish! Love the elephant too. I like that you got chocolate with your breast pump. I also like that they call that bra a "BOOB nursing bra".


----------



## SBB

Lol kc the bra came in a big bag that says boob all over it!! 

My other concern with flying late is if you accidentally have the baby while you're away you can't fly back with bubs for a while! You'd be near family at least so it would be ok but hardly ideal.... See what your doc says though - I'm sure it's a tiny risk :) 

Lou just watched matt - brilliant!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

STOP XFACTOR CHATTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im waiting on MIL going so I can have my tea and eat it...............I saw up to Thunderbird and thats it!

OMG SUz! What a good haul you got! And kudos on the linandleo bag! DH picked one of theirs out in a posh baby boutique in York today...........Thought he was gettin me it but no such luck. Bought me a breast pump and some sannie pads so romance ISNT dead hahahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

Disappointed in Aiden tonight! Crap choice of song!


----------



## babyloulou

Oops sorry Ellen! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahahahaha! x


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I feel Ellen is getting angry!! Let us know when we're free to discuss!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I will say one more thing- I have just heard what Katie is singing (don't worry she hasn't been on yet Ellen) - just read it in the paper. It is the most bizarre choice of song EVER! And.... it's the song my OH sings to the bump! :lol: He is not impressed that she is stealing his song!! :haha: 

I'll shut up now! :blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh dont let me hold you all back xxx I'll keep ff til ive watched it.............Need to speak to DH about his mums anyhoo once she's gone. She's been a bit off with me and Im not very happy!

It could open a can o'frikin worms! Hahaha x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahahah LMAO Lou! I cant WAIT to see what she is singing now! x


----------



## SBB

Ha Lou I wonder if bubs will kick for katies version! 

Ellen what's your mil done? Fill us in! Hope it doesn't cause an argument. Man I can't stand to see the mil at the moment... Nearly slapped her last time she was here but I've kept quiet cos oh doesn't understand and she's not likely to change her personality anyway! But grrrrrr she is so irritating! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Rudeollie said:


> Hahahahah LMAO Lou! I cant WAIT to see what she is singing now! x

Its bizarre if the paper is right! :haha: I don't understand why most of them are sticking to the rules of "guilty pleasures" week and doing cheese- but then others are just doing normal big hit songs! It's cheating!! 

P.S what's your MIL doing honey? :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Sorry ellen... But I have to say one more thing - Wagner?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? What he f*ck?!?!?!?! :rofl:

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Well - She started sniping comments over our house move plans.............She asked me loads of questions when we were alone and looked all snotty about it and then when hubby was there she was hinting at staying for her tea and then added "Oh and we want to come lives with yous too!" 

Errrrr sorry bitch but the ONLY reason we are moving NEXT to my mum is cos my effin dad died and she is 65 and alone after 40 years..................I was so cross!

Its not like its miles and miles away - its closer to rest of the family AND she said when she came round tonight that once the FIL retires they are coming over our way to live?!?!?!? ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x

Right Im onto Matt - Love him! x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh dear honey- sounds like there's some issues ready to come spilling out there! What has your OH said? X

I'm watching Harry Hill now :thumbup: Love it! X


----------



## Rudeollie

He's going to talk to her about it - He reckons she wont have meant anything by it but then I pointed out how bitter she has been over his Sis and similar stuff in the past and he said fair point............

Hahaha I LOVE HH! FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHTTTTTTTTTT! x


----------



## SBB

Grrrr if only we could all have perfect parents in law... She sounds like shes being bitchy, why you're moving isn't to do with her anyway, you're old enough to make your own decisions! And you've got your reasons... 
Not that its your reason, but I don't think MILs understand that if we're going to be near either set of parents when we have a baby, we'd FAR rather be near our own mums! 

Remember these things ladies, when our babies are all grown up we need to remember what pissed us off and remember NOT to do the same things :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehehe that is VERY true suz! Maybe I should jot these bits down into my baby book! Hahaha

Well apparently tonight is a full moon and more babys are born under a full moon that any other time....................STAY INSIDE BABY! hahahaha


----------



## SBB

My OH always says 'she didn't mean it like that' or 'you know what she's like she doesn't mean to be rude'. Yeh whatever - it's still annoying!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Eeek my friend popped 2 weeks early on a full moon, and the ward was SO busy they had to close! Our babies will be staying in don't worry. 

Where is jess - maybe still at the baby show!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

She doesnt come on much on a weekend - but she maybe asleep in that giant baby bouncer I posted yesterday hahahaha!

MIL - Bane of our lives hey!

Eeeeeeeeeer Mary - Singing her audtion song???? Eh??


----------



## SBB

Are we allowed to discuss x factor yet? Lou that song by Katie was funny - was your oh and bubs impressed?! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I'd love it if tomorrow there's a pic of jess in the big chair! I didn't see it actually! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im on VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVAgner now - WTF is with Belle Amie btw??? They are so not a group - they are so off with each other both as a group singing and as a support group! Ive started calling them Nanny McPhees cos of blondey reckoning she is SOOO gorgeous hehehehe x

And Cheryl not slagging them off for fear of upsetting Simon is doing our heads in too! Idiots! x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess posted on Facebook earlier saying she was all baby show-ed out! Maybe she's conked out and fell asleep! :lol:

Sounds like your MIL is a wee bit jealous Ellen!! I've got to admit my MIL is fab and is in no way intrusive at all. She's lovely! My own mum is the one who would throw a mardy if we tried to move anywhere! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Bubs didn't move to the song Suz- OH reckons it cos she doesn't sing it as well as him! :haha: OH sings it at night in bed to my belly and bubs flips all over the place! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Wait til you are married Lou! Mine was THE best MIL in the world but then we got wed and BAM! It was like Jekyl and Hyde honest to god!

Awwww bless Jess. I went shopping for 3 hours today and I swear to god I was in so much pain............Honestly I think I pulled my faff - felt like hell on earth down there hahaha

OH! Forgot to say - guess whos got 1st degree piles?!??!?!??! ME! x


----------



## SBB

Belle amie can go... Crap! Give wagner a song where he can actually sing properly, it's so gimmicky :nope: it cracks me up that Louis can't even pronounce his name yet!

Lucky you with the mil Lou! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no- that sounds nasty Ellen!! NOT looking forward to that pregnancy symptom! :blush:

As for MIL she has managed to stay nice so far- I hope she doesn't go all Jekyll and Hyde on me! :lol: I first went out with OH when we were 15- then again at 17- then again at 19 - then again at 25!! :lol: I've broken his heart a few times, etc.... and she's 'still' nice to me so far! And her other DIL loves her to death so I'll keep my fingers crossed! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Speaking of nightmare MILs is anyone going to watch 'the little house' on itv1? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Bubs didn't move to the song Suz- OH reckons it cos she doesn't sing it as well as him! :haha: OH sings it at night in bed to my belly and bubs flips all over the place! :thumbup:

Aw that's so cute!! 

Did I say by the way that Danny could hear bubs HB through my belly? He listens and then Jesus kicks him in the head :haha: 

I don't mean to be thick but I don't really know what piles is?! :blush: 

And :rofl: at pulled faff!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive heard a LOT of preggers women saying they are watching the little house suz! I may have to skyp it!

Hahahahaha that Katie gig was bizarre! Hahahah Cute bump song tho Lou, Love it! x

The piles DONT hurt - even my weekly trip for a 2 didnt hurt - It was after, and the toilet was all bloody! TMI I know sorry girls xxx

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek 12 hours til our scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and now DH is sticking his head against the bump! He tried about 3 weeks ago but hasnt tried since! FX!


----------



## SBB

Really your scan is tomorrow? I'm so jealous! Can't wait for pics :happydance: 

Aw piles don't sound good :nope: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep tomorrow! I cant wait - I hope it shows everything is going ok in there - its odd going for a scna JUST to see bubs you know? I keep forgetting that its still a scan and something crap could show up!

Right I am going to spray my legs with my mothercare leg and foot spray and then go to sleep cos me and my broken vag and tired and achey hahahah!

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

OH has tried to listen to my belly but says there is no way he'd be able to hear anything over my own noisy HB and stomach rumbles! :rofl: My stomach has always been ridiculously loud! My class at school always hear it rumble before lunch! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck for your scan Ol! I forgot that was tomorrow! Can't wait to see the pics! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Lol my tummy is sooo loud too it's embarrassing! OH heard the hb in-between gurgles! 

Ellen it will be fine - enjoy it :D night Hun

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ha mine is too! DH just tried but no go - dont think his bottle of red helps!

Thanks girls xxx I shall post tomorrow night cos going to mums after to show her the dvd and have a roast............Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## babyloulou

What's the 'Little House' Suz??


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone.. wow you were all so chatty I've forgotten half of the stuff I read! :dohh:

Glad the baby show was good, and good luck with the scan tomorrow Ellen...

I had a crap day so far... had a total meltdown over the service department making me wait longer than I should have had to at my car dealer.. I got the beeper fixed for my headlights though.. But the other thing they had to order a part for and I don't know if I can go back again :( I was sobbing/hyperventilating on the phone to my husband afterwards... they just took forever and gave me a bad estimate on time.. they added an hour 'for paperwork' because I still have a warranty... then the repair wasn't even covered because it was cheaper than my deductible!
At one point I had to go to their bathroom just so I could cry a little... it was ridiculous... both them AND my own reaction, lol!


----------



## SBB

I'm off to sleep too girls... Long day! Night night x x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> What's the 'Little House' Suz??

It's a drama about a psycho MIL basically!! 

Lisa :hugs: I hate days like that... Hope your day gets better :) 

Night again! X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night suz xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry your day has been rubbish so far Lisa- hope it improves honey :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

thanks guys... I seriously wanted to tell the service lady I wasn't crazy, just pregnant and hormonal but I didn't have the guts, lol. I was in tears as I signed my credit card slip :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

:haha: :haha:


----------



## lisaf

there was a stupid sign in the waiting area warning that there were chemicals in the area known to cause birth defects (these signs are all OVER the place here in California... like.. great to have the warning, but I still need my car to work... need to buy groceries etc,...)
It didn't exactly help me stay calm, lol.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god! They would scare the crap out of me!! :lol: I bet you'd actually have to stand there and purposely inhale while they sprayed them at you for them to have any effect though :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Thats what I was telling myself... but as they added more and more time to my stay, my anxiety level climbed...
and I was mad at DH for not picking me up... it was my call to wait.. but I chose to wait because I didn't think it would take that long.. and because he's a total cranky jerk the rest of the weekend if he looses sleep.

I was also going to go buy some yarn afterwards... but that wasn't going to happen after my meltdown :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Aww, sorry you had a not so great day Lisa!! :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not in a great 'pregnancy' mood tonight either to be honest! I've been fine all day! OH was lay on my belly reading the paper to my belly for a couple of hours earlier! :lol: He cooked me a lovely dinner with veggies and yorkshire puddings and everything!! But for some reason for the last hour or so I haven't been able to stand him! :lol: Poor thing hasn't even done anything! I'm annoyed cos he smells of beer, doesn't give a straight answer to anything and keeps "being nice" even when I can tell he doesn't want to be! :haha: Poor bloke can't win really! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lol, how dare he 'be nice' to you :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Tell me about it!! I've had to come upstairs to bed so as not to kill him! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Wow lou I know EXACTLY what you mean. DH is as nice as can be but he just can't win!


----------



## babyloulou

It's infuriating isn't it!!? Everytime I say something like "oh damn I meant to do. ... Blah blah" He says "sorry babe i should have done that earlier" and looks worried as if he's in trouble! errrr.... Why!?! I was saying "I" hadn't done something- not you! Then he says "sorry" again!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## kcw81

Lisa I just finished the teen mom final epi and the finale show w/ Dr Drew. I was hoping Dr Drew was going to offer free help to these people, like to April offer her rehab, to Gary and Amber couples counseling, and to Amber, anger management counseling, and to anyone else who needed something free help. Its the least they should do for putting those girls up on tv as spectacles. But instead he was like, well Amber and Gary I hope you continue to get help. And April, I hope you try a 12 stepper. 

But again I was impressed with MAci and Caitlynn and Tyler's maturity levels. They are amazing. Maci must have had a really good upbringing to be so grounded. Caitlynn and Ty obviously had a horrible upbringings but they are doing so well!


----------



## kcw81

Lou Does that bother you that he is being so sheepish about it saying sorry all the time?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes that's what I mean! He'll never, ever argue. He hates arguing. He's just 'nice' and reasonable all the time! Most of the time it's lovely- but when I'm in hormonal unreasonable bitch mood it's annoying!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

yeah he should just call you on it and be like, honey you are being a miserable brat so I am going to leave until you cool off! My DH does that to me all the time and actually I wish he wouldnt always call me on it. Cuz it points out how often it happens and its all the TIME!


----------



## lisaf

I think Dr. Drew was actually offering Amber counseling.. when she said she was desperate for help etc...
and he is an addiction specialist... he can't force April to get help... she's still full in her addiction.. I was shocked/not-shocked at how in denial she is about how she treats her daughter! It was sickening to watch!


----------



## babyloulou

I think my OH would be too scared to say that to me normally never mind when I'm pregnant! I suppose I am a little scary to him when annoyed! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

Yeah lisa, April is a bitter bitter lady. She is probably younger than me but she looks at least 10 yrs older than me. CAitlynn is amazingly peaceful and calm.


----------



## lisaf

I can tell how hard its been for her to learn to attain that calm. Can't imagine what her life has been like.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all im having a sunday roast today whoopp couldn't eat one last week with the hangover xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hello? Hello? Hello? Hello? Hello? 

Where is everyone? 

Ellen how was the scan? I know you were off to your mums after...

A whole day has gone and I haven't done anything :dohh: apart from we washed the baby clothes, well the white ones anyway... 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone! Its been super quiet today, lol.

Been a quiet morning so far, got all pissy at DH for sleeping in (but apparently he was already getting up but I didn't hear him because I was slamming around in the kitchen working off my anger :haha:)

Dog pissed on the carpet again... but I caught him mid-stream and sent him outside where he finished peeing in his old spot... so overall I think we call that breaking even, hehe


----------



## caz & bob

ellen looking forward to the pics hun xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls! We have been quiet today! 

ELLEN!!!!! Where's your pics?


----------



## kcw81

hey girls, yah no one's really talkin much on here today huh? Ellen got her 4D scan today huh? That will be so cool to see! Maybe we can guess if its a boy or girl. 

Lisa sorry your dog half peed on your carpet. that little bugger. 

The weather here is SO rainy and windy today. I went on a jog and we took chompy to the dog park so far today, even with the bad weather. I think we are going to get groceries and get me some good waterproof mud boots so I don't ruin all my shoes going to the dog park this winter. I am hoping Walmart has something for cheap.

How was your roast beast Caz?


----------



## caz & bob

lovely hun xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Im here Im here! KNackered so just wanted to let you know it went well.........Well kinda cos bugger lugs is head down and likes to cover its face so made it a wee bit hard to see but got some pretty good shots - and got 2 sessions so 15 mins dvd rather than 5 cos it wouldnt behave!

Oh and its the double of me - nose etc, measuring bang on target and ISNT breech (stoopd MW!) but the REALLY weird thing is the image on the dvd...................Above babies head is my dads face! NO SH*T, I didnt even see it - it was hubby that pointed it out and he is NOT into anything like that so he is fully spooked (but in a nice way!) x

Just waiting on DH as the scanner isnt working so I can get the pics online..................!


----------



## kcw81

that's great ellen! can't wait to see! so the baby looks like your dad or there was a weird ghost image on the scan that looked like your dad ??


----------



## SBB

Yay glad it went well Ellen :D maybe bubs has turned since the midwife felt him! Can't wait to see pics :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

On the dvd you get to see the placenta - and its my dads face - its SO weird but really cool! Hahahaha 

Right here they are:


----------



## SBB

Wow they're fab! So cool and weird about your dad... See he knows everything that's going on :D 
Did you see any bits that might give away the gender? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I just LOVE baby noses on those scans.. just want to kiss them!
What a gorgeous bub!!! Maybe since it looks just like you, you're having a girl? :)


----------



## babyloulou

Aww they are so amazing Ellen!! Definitely convinced me to have one done now! Is your DVD amazing? That's so strange about your Dads face and so sweet :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Oh and do they estimate his/her weight? I thought you said they did but not sure :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep I cant recommend them enough! The place is fab - she said if we had been a bit earlier she would have just let us come back for another go free to see if it moved but as we couldnt get in this week we had to decline......After 32 she says is pushing it. The dvd is set to plinky plunky music and bubs has gone nuts every time we've watched the dvd since! 

Saw no bits but had to say we didnt want to know so she kept away from there! Hahaha

Oh and weight wise its weighing 3lb 12oz! So Im on target for an 8lb.................Oh and it had hair too! x


----------



## SBB

I'm so jealous I really want one!! So you think it's def worth the money? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Bless!! That is so cute! Hair! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

By the way has anyone gone 24 hours without feeling bubs? His movements have got a lot less over the last week or so compared to before but I've had absolutely nothing at all today! Not one single movement! :-( We've just Doppled and found his heartbeat straight away. But still no moving! :shrug:


----------



## SBB

I've had times when his movements were much less, but a whole day with nothing is a long time. Assume you've tried the usual tricks, cold water, lie down, headphones? 
I don't mean to scare you as I'm sure everything is fine, but a Doppler can give you a false sense of security... If bubs was in distress his heart may well still be beating away... 
I'd try and get him to move... Try wobbling your bump quite vigorously... If nothing still I'd seriously think about going in... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

Beautiful scan pics Rudeollie.. :hugs:
omg, cant wait to get 3-D done


----------



## babyloulou

That's what OH was just saying too. I am trying a hot drink now. Already tried a cold drink and a bath. I'll try this hot drink and lie still for a bit cos this is when he usually starts moving at night x


----------



## SBB

Yeh I'm sure he'll get going hun... Jesus can be v quiet all day then kick off at night! I do find that giving the bump a good wobble can get him going, seems a bit mean but it's worth it for the peace of mind! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I'm off to sleep now girls, Lou I hope everything is ok... Update cos I probably won't be able to sleep for a while so I'll check back... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

Lou, obviously I dont know from first hand experience, but I have had several girlfriends worry about the same thing when they were pregnant. They would tell me they didnt feel the baby at all for a few days sometimes and convince themselves something was wrong- only to have an U/S at the docs office to find out everything was fine
hugs,


----------



## babyloulou

I've rang the midwife on call at the birth centre and she wants me to go in so she can listen to baby. She tried to get me in at the hospital for overnight monitoring but the hospital refused because I'm under 28 weeks!! :growlmad: so she wants me to go there instead so they can listen in to the heartbeat and feel him etc.... We're on our way now - I'll let you know xxx


----------



## camishantel

oh loulou I hope everything is fine.... I know my aunt would sometimes go 4 or 5 days without feeling anything and her daughter is in her 50's now..... back then they didn't even have u/s from what I am told... hopefully baby is just in a weird position making it hard to feel today


----------



## babyloulou

Hi- I'm back. Midwife listened in on her Doppler and said baby's heartbeat is good- she could hear him moving on it to although I still can't feel it. She thinks he's moved towards my back (which makes sense as I've had backache all day!). I've got to go back if I haven't felt anything in the next couple of days. They don't do any other checks before 28 weeks so just a waiting game really she said. She thinks he's fine though! :thumbup:

She also gave us a quick look at the birthing rooms there at the centre and I think I might be sold on a water birth now after seeing their pool! I didn't even know it was sn option there! :thumbup: 

Right I'm off to bed now- speak to you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good evening ladies tried to get caught up but I'm so tired.

So relieved Lou everything is fine hun (Whew) Congrats!!

Ellen LOVE the 3D scan sweetie,,,, YAY!!!


----------



## kcw81

Ellen love the pics! So neat that you did that!! You met your little bubs!

Lou I sometimes don't feel anything all day. I think sometimes I am not paying attention so I might miss a few movements here and there, do you think that is what happened? If you are walking around and focused completely on something else you might sort of miss some twitches. Anyway I am glad you went in and got checked out and everything is fine. You really are going to do the waterbirth? are you going to have OH in there with you in the pool?


----------



## SBB

That's great Lou I'm so relieved everything is ok! 

We might start packing up our house today! Eeek! Packed the hospital bag(s) yesterday... We've got 2 holdalls they're both completely full :dohh: 

Jess I want to hear about your baby show buys! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls xxxx

Crap Lou! Im SO glad everything was ok with little man xxx I crashed out before it all kicked off - naughty boy scarying mum! Remember the back at the start of Sept when mine pulled that stunt??? I swear it'll be MUCH easier when they are out and we can see them 24 7!

Oooh Suz! Get packing but take your time. MY sonographer yesterday told me to take good care now at this stage as its very easier to overdo it and end up laid up for weeks so you take care ok? xxx IM doing my bag today - well what I have I still need a trip to boots but my butt is killing me from all the out and about this weekend!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I am going to try and take it easy and take our time! I will have little naps in between :haha: 

We are missing a few bits from the bag too, and some stuff we need to put in at the last minute. There's sooo much stuff though! I wonder if we'll really use it all! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I know Suz! Its so frustrating not knowing how long we'll be in there for - I mean it could be only 6 hours after birth OR it could be a few days......There is NO consistency with the stays for first timers at all!

Good call on the naps! Thats all I intend to do today cos Im exhausted! Im just waiting on our sh*tty MW callin me back to try squeeze me in this week or Im going to be missing an appointment and squashing 2 together - I called both of them about it last week and didnt hear a frikin thing! Nice hey??


----------



## SBB

That's annoying, my mw never returns calls either! What's the point?! I have my appt Friday... Am gonna ask who else I'm meant to call if something happens, cos there's only her, the mw office which is only open 9-10am or the birthing suite at the hospital! 

Hope they fit you in :) 

We live about 1/2 hour from hospital, so if we're in longer than a day I'll be sending OH back home to get me more stuff I guess :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Well our hospital is only 15 miles away - but its in York city centre which means 15 miles becomes about 50! Saturday afternoon it took us almost an hour to get into the centre for shopping! Its a frikin joke, if this one comes fast (prob wont do but you never know!) I'll be giving birth on the A19! 

I think the whole MW thing is a joke.............MIne only work Mondays and Thursday and they are covering an area of 20 miles so its slim pickings if you can get an appointment without kicking off! Grrrr!

Have you packed a pillow or even just one of your own pillow cases?? Im takin both - I dont want some skanky NHS cardboard near my head! Hahahaha x


----------



## SBB

That's a good point I haven't, might pack one aswell! 

God I hope your baby doesn't come fast!! They'll just get you to come in a bit sooner than usual I guess. 

That is so crap with your midwives... Useless :nope: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep Suz - It is mega crapola! Grrrr! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi :hi: Ladies, sorry about the radio silence... had a pretty full on weekend!

Ellen, I love those pics, can't wait for my scan next week! :hugs: 

Lou, glad bubs is ok... Baby peach has been a little quiet on the whole movement thing this weekend... Thinking of getting a doppler cos I keep starting to panic. Plus I have no idea who i call if I think I have a problem as I only have a number for the MW desk at the hospital that's only open Mon - Fri during working hours. 

So, Baby Show... I was a little disappointed that I didn't have more "OMG I never knew I needed one of those!" moments! :haha: Plus my sister who I thought would be an ally was worse than my OH at saying "oh you don't need that"! I bought the Tommee Tippee breast pump... reduced from £80 to £40 and we got our pram/travel system sorted out. We went for the Mothercare My Choice with the Cabriofix Maxi Cosi car seat and Isofix base for the car... Everything had 10% off then we got an extra 10% off the car seat and base then I got £25 off as I had a voucher cos I signed up to the baby club... So it was quite a goo deal in the end. We spent 5 hours there and saw most things. Wanted to try the big chair out, but there was a rope around it... :( It was good fun, but knackering!! There was no where to sit down (of course as they want you to keep walking around!) and towards the 4.30pm mark I was starting to get buggy rage! :rofl: 

After the Baby Show we went to my Dad's for a roast dinner... having already had Pizza Express for lunch!! Yesterday I went to watch my SIL and her band at Ronnie Scott's as they were the Sunday Lunch Act. It was really good fun... had another roast dinner!! :rofl: Then we went to my MIL for dinner and general chaos with 3 small children running around! :) Was so tired by the time we got home at 7.30 that I fell asleep in front of X factor... don't get me started on X factor!! 

I am kinda tempted to watch Little House... but at the same time I'm a little bit scared that I might get too emotional watching it!! :)

Anyway, there's my little round up for you! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Jess xxx

Hahahaha Sounds like a food and food weekend there! Lots of roast dinners - yummy!

GUTTED you couldnt get on the magic chair - I think thats rotten are you are FAR nicer than Tamsin OUthwaite is hehehehe!

Great news you got your buggy and carseat stuff sorted! Well done! xxx


----------



## SBB

Jess I was a bit diappointed too at the lack of 'oh wow what a great idea' things! But really I wanted to go for my nappies and changing bag mainly, so came away happy! 

We had pizza express too :haha: and I was also getting buggy rage by 4! I think we left at 5 in the end... 

Did you see my post of all the stuff I got? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I did! You got quite a haul! Well done! Did you see those stupid "breast vests"? That was a pointless invention! OH spent at least 5 minutes chuckling about the Foo foo funbox, more laughs less leaks! :rofl: We probably crossed paths... how weird! :) I kept seeing people with those white Pampers box things and was like "I want one of those!" Finally found them and was most disappointed at the lack of anything inside!! :haha: I think if I'd been there on my own I would have probably bought a lot more!! I was surprised there wasn't an NCT stall there too...


----------



## SBB

Yeh I didn't actually look at the foo foo fun box - I saw the stall - what was it?!
I know on the White box, I really wanted one and then I looked in it and there's 5 nappies - and that's it?!?! So disappointing! 
I didn't see the vests either :dohh: after a while we started ignoring stuff to just get on with it :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

As far as I could work out the foo foo funbox was a small gym ball thing that you squeezed between your legs to strengthen your pelvic floor muscles after birth... What was more disturbing was that they were giving balloons out to the kids and I saw a 2 year old sucking on a balloon that just had foo foo funbox written on it! :rofl: I did see some rather despondent men wondering behind their partners laden down with bags and bags of stuff! THink OH was pleased I wasn't that bad! :)


----------



## SBB

Lol that was probably my OH! :haha: actually he was quite good and quite interested in stuff... At the beginning! He didn't let me carry anything either :D 
The foo foo thing is a bit weird and slightly innapropriate to give children :dohh: 

I'm bored of packing already! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha a foo foo funbox! Honestly when will these apprentice types p*ss off making stupid things hey?!??! Hahahaha

Oh I forget to tell you all my funny story from last night with all the scan excitement!!

Went to my friends house next door to show her the dvd and piccies and when I got upto tp leave (I was fresh out the bath in my pjs at this point of the evening btw!) I thought "Ooh, that right boob/nip feels a bit odd!" - Got back to round to my house and looked in the hallway mirror to find I got milk! Hahahaha! IM pretty certain my friend will have seen it too cos she doesnt ever miss a trick but bless her for not commenting on it! x


----------



## SBB

Haha! I thought you were going to say your boob was hanging out! :rofl: 

Like 'proper' milk?! Eeek! We're getting closer and closer :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow milk Ellen!! That's a sign of impending motherhood! :thumbup:

Morning everyone else! After my little drama last night I got home and fell asleep at 2am only for bubs to wake me up half an hour later with the biggest flip/somersault he has ever done!!! He then proceeded to kick the shit out of me all night and kept me awake! :haha: Hence the fact I've only just got up! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

P.S Yay 3rd trimester!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Ellen, bless you! Better stock up on those breast pads! :)

so if I was going to get a doppler, which one should I get?


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Lou, glad he let his presence be known! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Angelsounds is the one I've got Peach. I think most people get that as it's cheap and accurate. Only about 30 quid on eBay xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha typical Lou! Thats just what this one did with me! Little monkeys! YAY for the final tri honey!

Yep - proper milk. I must have tempted fate when I tried my medela nipple shields on the other night hahahaha (They are FAB btw!)

Well MD called me back and she is fuming woith my doctors receptionists! She says they are meant to inform them if they cant get a preggers in the week she is meant to be seen as every week is vital now (nice and scary hey Suz!) THEN the MW can call us to arrange either an overflow appointment OR home visit. She has me in for friday now so all is good. I WILL complain to the surgery tho! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep Angelsounds Jess! They sell some in mothercare AND argos tho if you want to go out nad get one today..............

Oh and Ive got loads of pads from my shopping on Saturday. Lanishoh packs of 60 on offer in MOthercare for £4..............Oh and Wilkinsons are selling pampers changing mats, 12 for £3. They are GREAT instead of the pricey pregnancy pads for your bed! x


----------



## babyloulou

What are they for Ellen? You mean for us to use? For the blood? :shock:

Glad your midwife is on the ball! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Lou that's hilarious! 

Jess I got mine from amazon, jut a cheapie, £30 I think. I got one with a screen but I wouldn't bother cos it's so innacurate! 

The mothercare one is crap apparently so I'd avoid that one! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Going to go and collect an angel sounds one from Argos now... £25... I figure that I'm far along now that I should be able to find the hb quite easily... and avoid panic!! :) Off to battle Oxford Street... wish me luck! :)


----------



## SBB

I've never heard of pregnancy pads for the bed ?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I did loads of research before hand and couldn't really
get past the Angelsounds one! 

Suz- I know- the little monkey! :rofl: Thanks for telling me to phone the midwife last night though- I'm so glad I did :hugs:


----------



## SBB

That's ok hun, always better safe than sorry! I think i'd feel bad ringing in case it's a waste of time, but imagine if you didn't and something bad happened :( it's just not worth the risk and they'd far rather you get checked out as well... :hugs: 

Good luck jess! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

back! Only trouble is that I want to try it out immediately!! Not really suitable to do it in the office though! :)


----------



## SBB

screw it - do it!! Or go to the loos and do it. Although if it takes a while people will wonder what you're up to! :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies so happy to see you ladies are doing well and still shopping :) LOL!
Well dtd two times yesterday ha! dh and I have had so much fun now that I am sane again ha!! I'm serious we are enjoying each other so much and laughing, giggling, and can't wait for our upcoming week, We have our Friday night date night Cooking Class and I CANT WAIT then Saturday dh is off in the evening so we are planning to do a movie or something on a whim just the two of us. (The girls are at their dads for the first time this month) 

OOOOO Lou I am having Indian with dh today for lunch YUMMY!!
Miss you guys, sorry I haven't been on as much but I'm trying to be relaxed (hugs)


----------



## SBB

Hey Verna :wave: we miss you of course but am glad to hear you sounding so happy and chilled! Glad you're just having a great time and not stressing over everything... :D 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, so glad that you and OH are having fun! :) Friday night sounds fun! :hugs: 

Suz, I think I might pop to the loos... people are used to me disappearing for odd periods of time... don't think they'll notice! :haha: Right! wish me luck! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Yes go and have a go in the loo Jess! Did you get gel with it? It's hard to hear anything without the gel x

Hi Verna :wave: - glad you are relaxing and enjoying yourself :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

What is Jess sneaking in the loo with Gel for? LOL


----------



## Peach Blossom

LOL Verna... sounds dodgy doesn't it! :) Just bought a doppler! Hmm... it didn't come with gel and it doesn't say anything about using it with gel in the instructions... have I bought the wrong one? :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Well she says it's to use her new Doppler Verna but who really knows!? Could be any sort of dodgy, secret thing really :winkwink:


----------



## babyloulou

You could still give it a try- but don't panic if you can't hear the heartbeat because I can hardly hear anything on mine without using the gel (to be fair though I have terrible hearing so you may be able to) :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

PS no it doesn't mean you've bought the wrong one Jess. The gel doesn't come in the box you have to get it seperately. I used johnsons baby oil gel once when I ran out and that worked too x


----------



## SBB

Yeh you really need gel - but moisturiser, baby oil or lube do the job just as well, if you happen to have any of those in your handbag :rofl: 

I don't think you'll hear anything without... 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

LOL! Oh how exciting, I don't blame you for not holding out until you get home that's Fabulous!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Strangely I have some moisturiser on my desk! :) Have just checked and I didn't get the Angelsounds one... :dohh: I got the one that they have on MOthercare and Argos.... sure it will be fine... need to find a battery! :)


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sure it'll be fine at this stage Jess. I think the other has only got a slightly worse review cos Angelsounds tends to be more sensitive and picks the HB up earlier in the pregnancy. At your stage though any should pick it up- it can take some finding though so don't panic. It's also easy to hear your own and think it's bub's. I always start by listening to my own on my chest so I can hear the difference in bub's when I find it (it's a lot faster than my own HB).

Obviously yours might not be in the same place but as we are very close in gestation try either side of your belly button. I always find mine on the left hand side of my belly button about an inch or two away from it. Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I feel most of the movement on the left so I'll try there first. I'll keep a finger on my pulse too so I can check that I'm not hearing that! :) Annoyingly I have to go out and buy a battery! Thanks for all the advice ladies! :) x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Right, well that was a bit of an anticlimax... couldn't even hear my own heart beat... Will wait til I get home and can get in a good position to listen... hrumpf..


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! I swear you girls make me laugh so much! Hahahaha My image in my head of jess off to the loo with some elelctrical gizmo and moisteriser! hahahah

Get home and lie down with it Jess, it#ll be worth the wait and then you'll be addicted!

Verna - sounds like a lovely weekend for a lovely lady xxx

Suz & Lou - Yup the pads are for blood loss. Ive packed 3 for hospital, as some dont give you them???!?!??! One is going under my mattress commencing Dec 1st ndthe rest are for afters..............But Ive shown DH what they are where from ect so he knows if I need more!

AFM - Ive just had a 2 hour sleeps! I really cant take a whole weekend out n about! x


----------



## SBB

Oh my god how much are you expecting to bleed?!?!

Jess just do it when you get home, much easier anyway and you can spend a bit longer doing it, lying down as well... :)

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

YOu can bleed a LOT Suz, hence why maternity pads are invented! And they are about £6 for 6! So the pampers things are much better!

Its a messy old business this having a baby! Hahahaha x


----------



## SBB

Oh Jesus I guess I'd better get some then! Where were they from? 

I don't wanna bleed :( I just want bubs out then to feel perfectly fine like nothing bad happened to my body!

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha me too Suz and it COULD happen that way but we have to prep for the more common occurances!

Wilkinsons had them on offer but most supernarkets will have them I think?? They are pampers changing mats..............

Oh OR someone on another thread left this little tip - you can use puppy pads! Lol! For house training dogs hahahah But they are MORE expensive than the maternity ones!


----------



## babyloulou

You might need gel Jess- have a go when you get home. Like Suz said lube is a good alternative :thumbup: 

Ellen- do you mean they are for under your sheet rather than your mattress?? :shrug: Im going hospital bag shopping now so I'll keep an eye out for them x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Lou - under your sheet or under your bum.

Doesn any one know what effect breastfeeding has on the bleed after birth??? Im readin some stuff that says it prolongs it and other stuff says it calms it down???

I want to know whether i'm going to be bleeding fr my hottub weekend in Feb! God I hope Im not! x


----------



## babyloulou

As far as I've been able to figure out there is absolutely no way of knowing how long you will bleed for or how bad. Some bleed for hours- some for months! :-(


----------



## SBB

I don't know hun... I doubt you'd still be bleeding then though... Should have calmed down a bit! I would have thought BF would make it better but I don't know! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Right, so, as you guys know I haven't seen a MW yet, having seen consultants and doctors since the beginning of my pg. Last time I saw the doctor he said I should see a MW too... so I phone the hospital and they tell me to call my GP and ask to book with the community MW. I asked about an out of hours phone number and they said that she would give it to me. I phone the GP and they say she's fully booked until 10th Nov... Now, have I been slack and stupid? Should I have known that I had to book in with a MW at my GP's surgery? Even though non of the doctors have mentioned it? I feel like I've perhaps missed out on something... and I don't know if it's me or the doctor's cock up!


----------



## Peach Blossom

p.s ignoring the blood talk as I'm in denial! :)


----------



## SBB

Jess it doesn't really matter who's cock up it is (although I think theirs! You seem to have been barely informed of anything) if you need to be seen they should sort it! I think you need to be seen at 24 then 28 weeks, then 32. How far along will you be on nov 10th? And have you been getting blood and urine done along with your scans so far? 

I don't think it's a huge issue, but they really should have sorted it out a lot sooner for you :nope: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've had blood tests and urine tests a plenty... I've been seen by a consultant obs fairly often. I'm just a bit miffed that no one has mentioned anything about seeing a MW until now. My sister suggested I get in to see one just because they have more advise on the basics of everything...my main thing is the hotline number which I've not had and by all accounts should have done! I'm going to call on Wednesday morning to talk to the MW about seeing her before 10th Nov. We'll see what she says.


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah you see I thought there was something about a hormone being produced while you BF that tells your body to stop the bleeding??? I dont know! Hahaha

Awww Jess - Juts get them called an book in for now - Before 24 weeks there really wasnt too much to have done or discuss so now is a good time to get started and as Suz said you are clued up and inteligent enough to know to call someone if there HAD ever been an issue x


----------



## SBB

Yep I'd just call and book in as' soon as they'll get you in, but also ask for a list of numbers to call if you have an issue, esp now you're over 24 weeks... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I asked the GP receptionist and she said "what numbers?" She told me to ask the MW on Weds... I hate the receptionists at that surgery... can't move though as I've tried all the surgeries in the area! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies! 
ellen how cool about the milk coming in! or is it annoying? I Think its exciting!

Lou so glad little one started spazzing out last night!

Verna you and DH sound like giggling newlyweds, that is so great! 

Today is a great day because I think there are no workers coming so we have privacy. I am about to try and take chompy to the park before it starts raining.

hello to everyone else!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hello ladies! :hi:

smile, glad to hear you and OH are back to normal and enjoying each other again! Fx thsi is your month!

Ollie, love the 3D pictures!!! It's the most amazing feeling seeing them in there!!

AFM, we got started on the nursery this past weekend. I'm just waiting on some gifts from friends so we can put the finishing touches on his room and I'll post some pics. I just need a few more items for my hospital bag other than the last minute things to throw in and we'll be all set!! So exciting!


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey - it is quite cool but Im sure in 3 months I wont be thnking that when Im producing more milk than my milk man does hahaha!

Jess - Let us know how the doppling goes hun! x

Suz - Hows the packing gone? Get much more done or did you rest up and let him do it??
AFM - HUbbys just home and its chinese night so Im going to really pig out! Yay! x


----------



## Rudeollie

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Margaret - I cannot believe you have 22 days to go! Any day now! x


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone, whew!! took ages to catch up with everything!

I'm not so sure on the bed pad for bleeding..though I guess its better than leaking through to the mattress.. :blush: And yes, the bleeding thing seems to be very individual. The only thing I know is that BFing causes the uterus to contract... not sure if that has anything to do with the bleeding or not.
However, I think I just threw out a whole pack of puppy pads the other week during our garage clean-out :dohh:
I did just realize that it may be a brilliant thing to use to protect against waters breaking in bed? I was worrying about that and ruining my mattress, lol... that may be the perfect thing to use, 'just in case' when my time is closer!

Had another wacky dream... hard to explain all of it but at one point I was using the air popcorn popper and every bowl I had was either full or dirty or something so I was just using my hands to keep the popcorn from spilling on the floor... the dog was loving eating the spillage... and when I went to pick up the spilled stuff, our pet rat was dead on the floor :(


----------



## Smile4me

I know, Margaret that is insane! I'm so happy for you!!!
I can't wait to see pics hun.... Please post them.

I just had Indian for lunch OMG I'm stuffed! and I'm starting my diet today! Not eating dinner I refuse. But DH came up to have lunch with me at work so I couldn't refuse to go ....hehe


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies aw ellen the pics are fab hun i think it may be a girl hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Oh my god I just nearly wet myself - got an email saying my graze box is coming tomorrow - I'd forgotten :yipee: so excited! 

Margaret I can't believe only 3 weeks left!! :happydance: 

Lisa that's another weird dream! Do you even have a pet rat?! You've made me feel like popcorn now :D 

I had a weird dream too, that my friends mum asked a group of us to blow up their house, so we got all this dynamite in it, and then they locked us in!! But we escaped out the back into a field, but then all my other friends went into the house to look at us?! We managed to get them to leave and come into the field, just as the house blew up! But the 'explosion' was like a really old video game explosion! So weird! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and Ellen we got our cds and dvds packed, and that's about it! :haha: Thing is because we haven't exchanged yet we're a bit reluctant to start ripping the house apart - just in case! 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

We do have a pet rat... he's nearing the end of his expected life span, and truly we didn't expect to have him this long (he had a surgery a few years ago that we thought was a tumor but it was an abcess.. either way life expectancy is 2-3 years and he's almost 3.. his brother died last Christmas of cancer). We need to move the cat litter into the room where he is to get it out of the nursery and get all the litter out of the carpet, but we can't put the cats in the room with the rat. :dohh: We'll figure something out, we just assumed he wouldn't last this long.. whoops, lol!

I feel so guilty for not giving the rat as much attention esp since his brother died and he's all alone (they're social creatures). Its just that he's in my husband's room that is so messy its dangerous to go in there most of the time!


----------



## Rudeollie

I totally get that Suz - And I bet the cds and dvds were a big enough job! We've got frikin thousands and I NEVER let DH pack them or organise them - Its a bit OCD but thats me! hahahaha!

LOL! Your dream is bonkers! Hahahaha Loving the old video game explosion!

Lisa - You dream sounds way freaky! Do u actually HAVE a pet rat??

AFM - Early bed even after my 2 hours sleep this afternoon...........Had WAY too much chinese but was so good! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lisa - poor rat baby! Would you not get him a companion?? x


----------



## lisaf

Well we got the rats when we were in an apartment where we couldn't have pets.. and keeping the cats away from the rat cage will be harder once we have the nursery (very few places to put the litter box!). Have to keep the dog away from the food/litter too... its a bit like that riddle with the fox, the chicken and the birdseed and the rowboat, lol!

I've been in the situation before where we had a lonely rat and got him a companion... they never got along and we ended up with 2 lonely rats (and one rat almost got his throat ripped out). Not going there again! :(


----------



## kcw81

hey girls, whats up with your dreams?? you know its bad for the baby to take LSD right? tsk tsk. haha.

verna I love indian food and never get any! I love middle eastern and indian cuisine. They have so many good vegetarian options and I love dipping pita and flat breads into sauces. What did you get? 

Suz packing is the biggest pain in the butt ever and it sucks knowing you just have to unpack it when you get there! what a hassle. so you are afraid to pack all the way cuz you don't know if the sale is going through? scary!

Lisa whats your rat's name? not personally a fan of rats, my sister had a pet rat and he always whizzed on me. his name was sniffles.


----------



## SBB

Aw poor rat :( my cats like to have a scrap but I think if one died the other would be very lonely... but as you said though he's old so he may not make it much longer :( ... so I guess no point in getting him a companion. I'm sure he's perfectly happy anyway! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> hey girls, whats up with your dreams?? you know its bad for the baby to take LSD right? tsk tsk. haha.

Sh*t really?! Oops :rofl:



kcw81 said:


> Suz packing is the biggest pain in the butt ever and it sucks knowing you just have to unpack it when you get there! what a hassle. so you are afraid to pack all the way cuz you don't know if the sale is going through? scary!

Yeh we are afraid to pack it all up in case it doesn't go ahead, then we have to live with boxes everywhere! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

when will you know for sure?


----------



## SBB

Who knows?! Hopefully tomorrow but it could take longer... :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Lol... well my rats never peed on people (females tend to do that more than the males)... they would drop pellets though, lol.. so lots of hand-washing involved still.
The rats were brothers from the same litter and we named them Calvin and Hobbes. Hobbes died last Christmas so its just Calvin now... Hobbes was a light brown, Calvin has a white body with a light brown hood over the upper half of his body/head. I'm sure Calvin misses Hobbes but he also doesn't get his food stolen now, lol.. Hobbes was a greedy pig!

Somewhere on my computer at home I have the most adorable picture of Hobbes eating a grape. Have a hilarious picture of Calvin wearing a cone after his surgery. Poor rats can't even eat when wearing a cone since they eat with their hands. 

KC - regarding last season's Teen Mom... I totally forgot that there was one girl who was very compelling etc... remember the girl who had twins? I rewatched that episode this weekend and can't believe I wrote her episode off as crappy and boring like the rest!


----------



## kcw81

calvin and hobbes, v cute names. I agree, she was interesting, the mom of twins. I could follow her story. I saw a spoof on saturday night live last saturday where they said MTV was coming out with a spinoff of Teen Mom and its called Neglected Toddler. haha. Cool that they made the popculture satire news tho!

Suz I hope it goes thru and hope you find out soon!!


----------



## lisaf

Aw crap, stupid hormones now have my totally emotional and feeling guilty about neglecting Calvin too much.
(unrelated to the Neglected Toddler show thing, lol.. just that I'm thinking of how much time and attention I used to give him vs. what he gets now)


----------



## babyloulou

Aww go and give him a little rat cuddle Lisa!! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

lol, I'm at work... and that still doesn't resolve the issue of DH's room being too messy for saftey... I am a klutz and he has stuff everywhere that its impossible to step around and on without hurting myself.. there there is nowhere to sit with the little ratling etc...
I think I'll be talking to DH about that after work today, lol.. poor guy


----------



## babyloulou

Right off to bed- feel a bit yucky and sick tonight- good night girls xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I took my 15+6 basically 16 week bump pic and would love a vote...boy or girl??


----------



## babyloulou

I'm going for girl Reeds! Just cos the odds say we must have another girl on here somewhere! :lol: Lovely bump :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

looks like a boy bump to me, lol! I always thought the boys were round and out like basketballs and girls were low


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Too funny Lou but I am hoping Lisa is right. I did carry Dylan this way as well and my girls lower. But I try to remember ever pregnancy is different and this could still be a girl. So ready for my gender scan!!


----------



## lisaf

girls, I just got the best deal ever on my travel crib.... I got the fancy expensive one I wanted (baby Bjorn), brand new...
retail $279
what I paid?
NOTHING!! :rofl:

I didn't have enough Amex rewards points (from my work card) to buy it from their main page, I was very bummed about this but then I saw that they let you use points to partial pay over on Amazon... so I went over there to see how much it would cost me to make up the difference... and Amazon had it cheaper so I was able to get the whole thing with my rewards points. Also got free super saver shipping !

Deal of the century! :rofl:
Especially considering I dont' even make or pay for any of the charges that earn me points, I just pay the points program fee of $75 a year. I'm the Sr. Accountant so the card for all the office purchases is in my name, lol!


----------



## SBB

Reeds I say boy too! 

Wow Lisa well done on the crib :happydance: 

Morning girls :wave: my graze box is here! No flapjacks :( but it looks yummy :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Suz! Shame on the flapjacks but maybe treat yourself to some from somewhere else later on! x

Lovely bump Reeds - Im not convinced on the bump stuff myself cos the other year 2 of my cousins carried the way boys are meant to and had girls hahaha! 

Lisa - Well done on the crib! What a deal!

AFM its raining and orrid so Im staying in bed - jumped in my sleep during the night and can feel my back is going to go AGAIN! So not impressed! x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Suz! I'm looking forward to mine coming today too. Did yours say it would have flapjacks in? The email I got yesterday said mine is going to have lemon raisins, omega seed mix, honeycomb flapjacks and honey roasted nuts??


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Ellen- I'm with you on the sleep uncomfortableness! I just rarely sleep at all- it seems like months since I had a full nights sleep! My bump really, really hurts in the night- think it's the way I sleep. I've tried a pregnancy pillow but I'm even worse with that! Complete waste of £45!! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Lou! Its rubbish isnt it but it is just these babies gettin us use to crap nights sleep!

Ive got a big long sausage bolster cushion from a local homewares shop and it was only a fiver - I considered the dream geni ones but was too tight hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

It's so rubbish! There's hardly any padding in it- it's so thin! Complete waste of money! I'm hoping it comes in more handy as a breastfeeding pillow! 

Anyone got any nice plans today? I'm waiting for the plumber- the plumbing in this house is a mess! Our tank needs to come out as it's leaking all over! Every sink leaks underneath! I can't believe the bloke who used to live here was a frigging plumber! :rolleyes:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is well this morning. I had a really bad night's sleep. Had chronic heartburn all day yesterday and it woke me up at 4am too. 

It is a full moon at the moment which will probably explain everyone's crazy dreams!! I was dreaming some crazy stuff last night, but can't really remember any details... :haha:

I'm in double figures today!! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou have you tried the dream genii? I use it and I have to say that it's really helped.


----------



## Rudeollie

Unbeliveable isnt it Lou? What a crock workman eh? Hope its not too big a job ie no running water or toilet usage!

No plans here except more washin and organising. Oh Ive got to book tickets for a big halloween spooktacular at a stately home near us on Sunday. It has the most amazing firework displays and loads of yummy food and hot chocolates mmmmm! cant wait!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm going to have lunch with my brother and sisters and nephew... but other than that I'm at work... yawn!

BTW, the fetal monitor thing I got yesterday is pants and I couldn't get it to even pick up my heart beat even in a fully reclining position. Taking it back today!


----------



## Rudeollie

Really Jess??? Which did you get again?? Perhaps its faulty?? x


----------



## Peach Blossom

The Summer fetal monitor... It kinda picked up my heartbeat, but it was an intermittent rhythm and the volume kept changing although I left it in the exact same position... And I was feeling my pulse with my other hand to check that I did have a regular hb! :) It isn't a doppler though, it's a glorified microphone, so the loudest thing I could here was my breathing... Think its a mixture of being slightly faulty, but also being pants... my own fault for being too impatient!!


----------



## babyloulou

Get an Angelsounds Jess!! :thumbup:

As for the Dreamgenii- yes I have one- that's what I was slagging off at the top of the page! :haha: I'm finding it absolutely useless! :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah Angelsounds is arriving today! :) Sorry you're struggling with the dream genii... What about getting one of these? https://www.holo-lilo.com/? :) x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha that's hilarious!! I can just imagine me trying to sleep on that and OH laughing at me!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha That is frikin funny! Imagine gettin that out on holiday hahahaha!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I so wanted to be pregnant enough for one of those in the summer!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

That's hilarious! 

Sorry your doppler was crap Jess :( 

Lou I didn't realise they tell you in your email what's in your graze box! I got a foccacia bread, dark choc rocky road, honey nuts and olives :) Will let you know what they're like! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Ok, my mum has started a new job as a fundraiser for a charity, Grove House, in St Albans - which is a hospice that supports people with cancer and terminal illnesses. 

Basically they are having a fundraising event, where solicitors make wills free of charge for them, and the customer, rather than lining the pockets of solicitors, makes a donation to the charity instead. 

So basically you still pay for your will, but the money goes to a great cause, rather than to the solicitor. It's a really nice way of doing it, as obviously no-one likes to pay loads of money to solicitors! :haha: 

There is information here about it, and my mum is also happy to answer any questions. I won't post her email address on here but her details are on the website. 

https://www.grove-house.org.uk/makeyourwill/

There is a list of the solicitors taking part if you just click through to 'participating solicitors'. There is one in London who is happy to take instructions over the phone, so it doesn't matter where in the country you are... you can do it all over the phone/by email. 
The solicitor can let you know how to make the donation and will let you know a guide donation amount. Or you can speak to my mum Alli about it, her details are on the 'contact me' page and she is more than happy to help! 

If you want any more info just PM me :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

BTW don't watch This Morning tomorrow girls, Katie Price aka Jordan aka Slag face is on, talking amongst other things about her 'struggle' to become a mum again. Grrrrr... 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks for the info Suz, it looks quite interesting and we don't live a million miles from St Albans! Oh and thanks for the heads up about herself being on This Morning... :)


----------



## babyloulou

I would have done that Suz but OH and i did our wills about 2 weeks ago :-( 

OH and I have just eaten the whole Graze box in one go! It was delicious! The honeycomb flapjacks and honey roast hazelnuts were divine!! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah I had the honey roast hazelnuts last week and they were so yummy! :)


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Lou I was thinking mine might last 2 days!!! I'm eating honey bee good honey peanuts, cashews and pecans. V nice but slightly sickly! The dark Rocky road is delicious! Dark choc buttons, cranberries and pecans.... I am v jealous of the flapjacks! Are you going to keep getting the boxes Lou? 

That's a shame you just did your will Lou :dohh: Jess let me know if you want more info, you can just do it over the phone if you don't fancy going to a solicitors office! 

I am concerned I am eating a lot of sugar! How much is too much? I don't want bubs getting all fat and sugary and being huge!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've given up on worrying about eating healthy! I have such aversions to everything healthy! All I want is carbs and rubbish so I'm just going to give in to it! :rofl:

As for the Graze box nothing sweet lasts in this house if OH is here! Just gonna have to hope he's not in when it gets delivered next week! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha al your choc and nut talk has me reaching for the toblerones I bought for extra xmas pressies the other day hahaha STOP ME!!!!!!!!!

Suz - WEIRD you should mention that tramp KP! I woke up this morning thinking "Hmmm havent seen her on tv for ages, I wonder what she is plotting!" Lol, and look now she's peddling more sh*te of her life! x


----------



## babyloulou

Has anyone found any good cheap pajamas or nighties for the hospital??


----------



## Peach Blossom

How cheap is cheap? x


----------



## babyloulou

Well just some ideas really. I'm trying to buy my last bits and bobs online for my hospital bag. Couldn't find anything instores yesterday. Gonna have to get a maternity tankini too if I am going to have a water birth x


----------



## SBB

I was going to buy a cheapie £5 nightie off the Market!! But actually am considering water birth too so will wait til after hospital tour... 
I think shops like Ethel Austin have cheapie ones, horrible, buy cheap! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

https://www.mothercare.com/M2b-Stri...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42797041&mcb=core
I have these already and thought I'd probably take them with me... really haven't thought much about the hospital and what I'll need... Think I'll go back to Suz's list and crib off that! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, just found these on special offer... https://www.mothercare.com/Nightshi...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42797041&mcb=core xx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Jess- they are only showing as available in size 20 though when you actually try to select sizes! I'm hoping I don't put that much weight on with my chinese takeaway addiction! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

Morning Ladies! The wind here is so strong today, we had storms all night, I could have stayed in bed all day :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou I got a nightie and a nursing pj set from La Redoute! The set is FAB and has a lovely cardie with it so I intend to live in that after I get home for a few days hahahah! It was in the sale at £12.50...........

Ooooh Verna I HATE the wind more than any other type of weather! Horrid, hugs honey pie x

God I am officially addicted to the smell of fairy non bio! Its so special xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Lou... sorry! Didn't see that they only had size 20 left! Haha


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo.. Suz, thanks for the La Redoute tip! I also get £10 off a £20 order through Kidstart! Gonna get me some nursing bras and the 3 piece pyjama set! :) x


----------



## SBB

*Aaaaaggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*

My mortgage broker has just called, our accountant has put through our accounts but they don't think he's actually a qualified accountant?! WTF?! Now he's pissed off on holiday for a week, leaving no-one in the office and us in the shit. We now probably are going to be delayed in getting our new house. And I am going to kick him in the face. Fu*king twat. So pissed off. 

*Aaaaaggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Sus, that's crazy... sorry hon! :hugs: x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh My God Suz!!! I don't blame you for being angry! I'll hold him down for you while you kick the shit out of him!! :thumbup: :growlmad:


----------



## Smile4me

I told you hun, I am the only one in condition to the job! HA!!!
I am so sorry sweetie UGH I know it is soooo frustrating, working as a Real Estate Agent for 10 years, I think i have almost seen it all and it just pisses me off to see people have to go through this sort of thing. :(
There's no one else in the office that can help you hun?


----------



## SBB

Haha thanks Lou! I think I could easily kick him in the face, he's quite small and I can kick quite high :haha: 
Verna there's no answer in the office, it's just a generic voicemail. Not even 'we are out of the office' or anything. Sooo unprofessional. 
My friend is an accountant so he may be able to sign it off for us, but it's a pain and may still hold things up :( 

Grrrr need to go and lie down and chill out! 

PS my olives were yummy - but I wouldn't recommend if you want to stand near anyone for the rest of the day :haha: they are quite garlicy!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes ask your friend to do it Suz- at least it might stop much of a delay!!

Ellen- I have looked on La Redoute and there is only half a page of maternity stuff on there at the moment! They only have some underwear and not much else :shrug:


----------



## SBB

LaRedoute is a bit random like that. Sometimes they have loads and other times it's all gone! 

x x x


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies, how are you today? I have my first prenatal apt today so pretty excited...

SSB- I am echoing your sediments on your accountant- my accountant is going through some sort of midlife crisis and has decided to be permanently mia. He has my files dating back to 2005 as I got a reassessment from the government, I know i dont owe it and he has to just fix it but I gave him the files 5 months ago!!!! I am so livid, so I paid the fine and still waiting for him to answer his phone. I think we should kick the sh#t out of both of them!!
hugs,


----------



## Rudeollie

It was a few weeks back I got them Lou, Keep checking tho cos its really nice stuff and v v quick delivery!

OMG SUz! What a effin [email protected]! Im with Lou, between the 3 of us we'll make him pay! X


----------



## Peach Blossom

La redoute website is down for maintenance at the moment... very dull! hrumpf!


----------



## babyloulou

What about a coat? Has anyone got a good winter maternity coat yet? Most websites have sold out of most maternity coats! :shrug:

The only half decent one I've found is this one- but I didn't want to spend this much really https://www.bonprixsecure.com/uk/Co...0-4cc6edd8&pa=0&sourcePageClick=article_image


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies well in in the tww now dont no what dpo i am because i dont no if i o on cd16or17 xxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Britt let's get them both at the same time!! What an idiot :dohh: we pay these people loads of money and this is what they do?! 
Apparently you don't NEED to be qualified, but he never said he wasn't. Idiot! 

X x.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Caz - FX for this cycle xxx

Lou - Ive not bothered with a mat coat I just got a bigger size in George - £15 size 16 job done! x


----------



## SBB

Lou that coat is nice, bit expensive though for a short term thing! 

What about a non maternity coat that can accommodate a bump? 

https://direct.asda.com/george/wome...-military-style-coat/GEM50436,default,pd.html also in grey and green 

https://www.boohoo.com/coats-and-jackets/janet-polka-dot-refer-coat/invt/azz85721?_lm_esp=14-89-641

https://www.boohoo.com/coats-and-ja...d-pleated-mac/invt/azz89279?_lm_esp=14-89-641

Or go to Primarni - they will have some loose cape style ones really cheap! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou found this set under the la redoute sale:

https://www.laredoute.co.uk/3-piece...tId=324167290_VP5231228114&CodBouw=5231228114


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Suz - I got the green one from George hahaha x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and heres a whole page of maternity nightwear 

https://www.laredoute.co.uk/lingerie-nightwear-maternity-nursing.htm


----------



## SBB

Haha did you?! How random! I really like it but I got that gorgeous maternity coat from Asos so I'm sorted :D 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I only bought it the other week for our firework night out next sunday lol! I thought Hmmmm I want to look snug and feel snug rather than wearing a million layers like I am at the mo if we got outdoors for long (which we dont really do much!)


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha ha!! Why the hell couldn't I see all of those?? :shrug: :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

OMG TMI but I have just had the best stretchy cm I have ever seen ;) WHOOP WHOOP! Thanks to royal jelly, grapefruit juice, and green tea YAY! will have to dtd tonight or tomorrow I guess?


----------



## Rudeollie

Its never TMI verna xxx Woop woop indeed!!!! 

Right opions please............Im going to make hash browns - but all the recipes are saying egg and onions as well as potatoes..........I never knew it had this in them????

Ideas or receipes girls??x


----------



## SBB

You need the eggs to stick it together I guess. Onions sounds more like those other things.... erm can't remember their name! 

Lou LaRedoute also have coats in the sale that would work: 

https://www.laredoute.co.uk/shop/mid-season-saleaw2010-women-coats.htm

And you can use discount code https://www.vouchercodes.co.uk/lare..._111598_p10_newsletter&ui=31980e&safeanchor=1

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hash browns HAVE to have onions in them!! I thought they were always grated potato and grated onions! And like Suz says I think the egg would be to bind it all together.

Suz- thanks I'll have a look at that now. I still can't see much when going through the menu to the "maternity" stuff on there so I am just searching "maternity" as a keyword and loads more are coming up!! :lol: I can tell this website is related to Vertbaudet! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Grrr was just going to buy this https://www.laredoute.co.uk/Views/P...chall&Ntt=324169623_VP5231228114&Ns=p_PVENTE1 which says it's available and then when you get to checkout says it's not :growlmad: 

Was also going to get this but I'm not paying £4 delivery for one thing! https://www.laredoute.co.uk/Views/P...&Ntx=mode+matchall&Ntt=324167293&Ns=p_PVENTE1

x x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> I can tell this website is related to Vertbaudet! :lol:

Yep can't you just!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Right I'm off to get in the bath - so busy chatting with you lot I nearly overflowed it :dohh: 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I was going to get that Suz! Trouble is you can't checkout anyway unless you have a credit account with them as the website is down for maintenance! :growlmad:


----------



## Rudeollie

BUT with one important difference - they deliver SUPER fast! lol! x

I just cant taste onions in the premade ones????????


----------



## Onelildream

OMGosh, Ladies...My world is falling apart.
We were supposed to close on our house this week and be able to start renovation soon, but at the LAST FRIGGIN HOUR our mortgage guy comes clean and says after TWO months of paperwork, etc, that we probably cannot get a larger bank to fund us for the house...Apparently it is too much of a liability/gamble when there are no other houses in the area to compare it to. Soooo, basically we are out like $2000 and no house.

To make things worse, I have lost all of my pregnancy symptoms. Good thing I have a Doctor Appt tomorrow...But I would not be one bit surprised if the outcome is no baby.

Then last night, as hubby and I were pouting about how crappy things are....We went to watch a movie on the Wii and WHATDOYAKNOW that stupid P.O.CRAP was dead!!!!

UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF I lose a house and a baby this week I'm not quite sure I can forgive that. I'm so pissed. I'm going to take a bath.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Chell, sorry that things seem crappy today. That is a real bummer about your house. I can't say that I understand it completely, but I can understand that it is not good news... As for the loss of symptoms I wouldn't panic too much hon. Try to keep the PMA. I know it's tough, but at the moment it's all you have to hang on to!! Big Big :hugs: hon. xx


----------



## kcw81

Chell, I am so sorry the deal didn't go through and you lost some money. Is it going to make things really hard financially? That sucks!!!
I don't understand mortgage deals and how everything seems fine and takes a long time and then sometimes you just get denied at the last minute. so so sorry!! I didn't have pregnancy symptoms a lot, off and on for the whole first and part of 2nd tri I didn't feel pregnant and would panic but everything was ok. glad you are having the appt tomorrow. Good luck chell!!
:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Oh chell that's crap :( big :hugs: is there any way you can get the house another way? 

I'm sure baby is fine in there, I know you're stressed but no symptoms doesn't mean no baby - PMT!! Baby will be fine :hugs:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Chel- that sucks about the house - so sorry honey. I'm sure bubs will be fine though- not many of us had lingering symptoms. Good luck for tomorrow :hugs:

Have you tried searching for a few recipes online Ellen?

Suz- that keeps happening to me- everytime i put something in the basket from la redoute its then showing as not available when I go back to it!


----------



## Rudeollie

Chell honey I am sorry about the house stuff. Im not clued up on it much as DH deals wth most of that but cant imagine finding 2k is going to be easy xxx Hope something works out honey xxx

Lou - Ive searched online and Im gettin a 50/50 spilt of egg and onionless ones! Doh! Hahaha But Ive dont a bit a onion in it and will hold off on the egg til hubby comes home - he;s the chef hahaha x


----------



## Smile4me

Chel, You HAVE to remain positive, I know the whole house ordeal is just awful and you should try to get your money back, if you have an approval letter that shows you were going to be funded, you should be able to get all the money returned.....

As far as the baby hun, you cannot jump to conclusions so quickly.... I know having a feeling is hard to get rid of but you really need to rest and try to remember tomorrow is your scan and everything is going to be OK ;-) It is so normal to be nervous and look for every sign after a mc totally understandable, none of us judge you in this time of sadness of everything that is going on but just know that we are here for you when you need to vent :) There's nothing any of us can say to help ease your mind but please keep a Positive mind set :) We love you!


----------



## TySonNMe

Dream, I'm so sorry you're having a tough time right now, but please stay positive!! Big :hugs:

Smile, have fun :sex::sex: Catch that eggy!!

Reeds, my vote is for girl!! And what a beautiful tattoo!!

Hi everyone!!

AFM, 3 weeks to go....come on baby!


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks, Ladies. The house thing has nothing to do with us...Our credit and everything is impeccable, but the house itself is just soooo old, has lead based paint, has been abated, etc...and no bank wants to touch funding it, because it's just too old, and they are afraid it won't resell when it comes time...even though we never wanted to resell it. The ONLY way that house will EVER be able to be bought is in cash by an investor, the mortgage guy said. It has nothing to do with us. STUPID FRIGGIN HOUSE. Yes, I'm pissed too about $2000 being lost but we've had to come up with $13000 for a down payment, so I guess losing $2000 is better than losing 13. Anyway, I am feeling so frustrated. I really feel guided by God for the house, the baby, etc...but I get soooo doubtful when I feel I was led astray. (sorry for my sermon. Religion means a lot to me, and I guess I just don't understand God sometimes. But He sees the whole picture and I cannot.)

We'll see about the baby tomorrow. I'm trying not to get too worked up on it...But I am just scared. Losing another one is always going to be in my mind...And I will prob feel anxious the entire pregnancy until a baby is in my arms.

Ok, I'll stop being a downer. I'll talk to you all tomorrow so I don't bring down the thread any more than I have. Sorry.


----------



## Smile4me

do you think I will be ovulating right now or the next couple of days?
I have never seen this type of cm since I have been on clomid... oh wait I'm not on clomid so maybe that's why its stretchy????


----------



## Rudeollie

Verna so long as its EWCM then ov is coming soon honey xxx I got my ewcm the day before I ov'd but think it can come a few days before......Get bd'ing! xxx

Chell - big hugs honey, you know we are all here to support you for anything. Take care and let us know how you get on tomorrow xxx


----------



## Smile4me

You havent brought the thread down sweetie, you are among friends and we truly care about your well being, Heck we have all been there once or twice or ten or twenty times, Each day one of us has a life event and who better to discuss it with? Friends hun remember that and we are lifting your spirits like you would do for us.

You are in my thoughts and prayers today, God knows what's best for us although we don't understand it at the time, we are all testament to that one on here for sure!!


----------



## SBB

Don't apologise chell :hugs: we are here to listen to bad stuff too :hugs: 

Verna I'd say the next couple of days, could be sooner who knows! 

X x xn


----------



## lisaf

(please excuse my long morning catch-up, lol!)
As for maternity coats... what about a guy's coat? Don't they often have 'bumps' to accomodate? :rofl: Ok, I know they don't have hips or boobs, but if you're not too big of a girl to begin with, a guy's coat may work well! (Don't have to worry about that here! LOL

Verna - I got that kind of CM for up to 5 days before ovulation. Clomid can diminish your CM so that might be why its in such abundance right now?

Chelle - I'm so sorry about the house. With the symptoms though, they DO come and go and they are supposed to go down around 11 weeks. So I know you have your gut feeling, but I don't think disappearing symptoms at this stage are automatically a sign something is wrong. In fact, if something was wrong, you'd still have the hormones in your system anyway and still be feeling crappy, right?


Lou - I'm betting the plumber who was in your house was just someone who didn't want to do any work when he got home :haha:

Suz - I hope your friend can get everything sorted out without a delay for you. :( That sucks!!!

Britt - I spent 2 hours on the phone last week at work talking to the IRS about a freaking decimal point that THEY misplaced... I HATE it when they try to assess taxes that are NOT owed!.

AFM-
I'm quite jealous that you guys have water birth options AT the hospital. I'm 90% sure they don't have that at my hospital, and if they did, they'd probably have like 1 tub available. It makes me want to reconsider the birthing center but that kind of scares me.
I'm also worried about the cost in the hospital. I know you UK ladies don't have to worry, but my friend who HAS insurance paid a $1700 copay when she checked in, and just got an additional bill for $2800... YIKES!!! The total cost for midwife care and birthing center birth is only $6k! But if something went wrong and we went in an ambulence to the hospital I can't imagine what the cost would end up being :(
I have different insurance than my friend so I'm going to call mine and ask what they cover and how much etc.

I had crazy dreams last night... can't remember too much, but there was something about being in my friend's wedding and her wanting a Disney theme. Then when I wanted to get home after work, I had to take a tour bus, and just put my head down on the railing on my hand with my arm on the railing (in the exact position I was lying curled up with my pregnancy pillow, lol!).


----------



## Smile4me

YAY!!!

Ellen, HOLY %$^& I just realized you only have 60 days to go... and Suz you are so close too... Please don't lose touch after you have the babes :) I need you gals! ha!!!


----------



## SBB

Eek verna it's scary to think of it as 60 days!! 

Hey Lisa :wave: as much as we slag off our health system, it does seem a lot less complicated than yours! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Lol Suz... We get more choices it seems than you, but we have to pay for them. :dohh:
My friend thinks she might have had to pay less if she'd had double insurance. Everything I've ever heard tells me that it makes it more complicated and getting them to pay at all is hard because they fight over which one was supposed to pay.

I can get on my works' insurance in January and have double coverage, but I don't want to deal with it!

I wonder if she had to pay a % of all her charges and since she had the epidural etc it maybe added on to her costs?
Makes me not want to do the hospital route though :(


----------



## Rudeollie

AS IF verna! As if we could EVER leave you girlies - we might have to be a bit quieter than normal due to high attention demands but we'll still be on for sure! xxx

Lisa - My hospital only has one birth pool..............The bloody idiots hahahaha x

Right off to do my healthy fry up and hasbrowns. HX they work out or I mght cry hormonally! x


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- don't be silly - thats what we're here for! :hugs:

Verna- definitely sounds like ov to me- get BDing xx


----------



## Smile4me

hehe thanks I cannot believe it, it was hanging LOL soooo gross sorry but I never thought I would be so excited over this... :)


----------



## SBB

Haha nice verna!!! That's some good cm though so get some :sex: :D 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

LOL I was like wtf???? SAWEEET!!!! Oh yea there will be some bding going on fo show!!!


----------



## SBB

I need name advice. Our fave name is Samuel Page. Small issue is my sisters name is Samantha, we call her Sam. She is calling herself Samuelle now though and we all started to as well. 

I don't think I really mind, but my mum (who suggested calling him Samuel anyway) has said now that it might be a bit confusing!! 

Anyway, would that stop you? I can't find anything else I like. 

Also middle names... Why do you think of these? Honest opinions please!! I like one of them and not sure about the others... But please be totally honest!! 

Samuel Darcy Page 
Samuel Jackson Page
Samuel Hendrix Page 
Or Jackson Page (I should point out my brother is called Jack!!!) 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I like Darcy and Jackson Suz! xxx

How long has your sis being calling herself that?? Since the Samuel name came up for Jesus???

DH is STILL going back to Isabelle on our girls list but Im just not keen - If he wants a belle ending name (lol!) then it'll be my middle name of Gabrielle x


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, definitely call your insurance and find out what they cover. You might also look into the out-of-pocket maximum. Thanks to my appendectomy I hit my out-of-pocket maximum and will pay nothing for the delivery or any other medical service for the rest of the year.


----------



## babyloulou

I like Hendrix and Darcy with Samuel suz. Stuff your sister if it's not even her real name!! :lol:

We are going for Samuel as a middle name (after OH's grandad) - so it's going to be Benjamin Samuel"


----------



## SBB

No sis doesn't even know we're thinking of Samuel... Only my mum knows! She's been calling herself it for about 3 years! But everyone still calls her Sam. I think she'd be pleased if we named Jesus that... We'd call him Sam I think... 

Isabelle is really nice and I like izzy for short! Or belle... 
Like Gabrielle too, but not as good to shorten! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

That's a lovely name Lou! I love Benjamin too... And Sebastian... 

Samuel Sebastian Page 
Sebastian Samuel Page 
Seb Page

Hmmm I just think he's a Sam! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I like Sam JAckson !!! But here they have a good beer called samuel jackson so don't know if that would bother you. To me, I think Samuel JAckson sounds more manly than Darcy or Sebastian. Who cares if your sis has the same name as baby! We might name our boy casey jr!


oh yeah vern that sounds like GREAT CM for OV time


----------



## Smile4me

All along I thought you were naming him Jesus... OMG I feel like a dunce.
Do any of the middle names have any significance? 
I love Samuel Alexander Page hehe


----------



## SBB

Ooh yeh Casey is a great boy name! 

Lol my little sister Harriet might feel left out if my brother and sisters names are in there... I like Harrison as well but we can't use them all!! 

Did anyone think of Samuel L Jackson by the way? I didn't til a few days later! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Verna did you Seriously think that?!?! :rofl: 

Yep Alexander is nice! 

Hendrix is after Jimi Hendrix, OHs choice. Darcy is Mr Darcy from Pride and Prejudice :haha: but I just like 'the name, Jackson, just like the name, but happens my brothers name is jack... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

And no casey the beer thing wouldn't bother me, I never heard of it!! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

well since you have Sam, Jack and Harriet you don't really want to do Samuel Jackson, yes I thought of the actor too... but you could do something like Harrison Jackson??? that would kinda incorporate Sam, Jack, and Harriot? or just scrap the sibling thing and just do something like Samuel Adams Page (that is a beer in the US) Although I think Harrison Jackson Page has a nice ring to it....


----------



## lisaf

I like most of those name options... what about Sammy as a nickname for your LO?


----------



## SBB

Yeh I like Sammy... 

The thing with Harrison, is I know of one... And I also only know 3 boy babies, and they are ALL called Harry!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz I like Darcy as a middle name. Xx

Just spent last 15 mind listening to my LO's hb... :cloud9:


----------



## lisaf

YAY!!!! So the angel sounds works for you?


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Jess!! Did you get a different one?


----------



## kcw81

good for you jess, glad you could hear her!

Suz, well I am silly, Samuel JAckson isn't a beer, Samuel Adams is a beer! And it doesn't matter anyway. Oh yeah, Samuel L Jackson, that is funny. Would you always call him Samuel or Sammy sometimes?


----------



## SBB

Yay jess!!! :happydance: did she kick the Doppler? Jesus always does esp at the midwives! :haha: 

I think we'd call him Sam or Sammy rather than Samuel most of the time.... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay Jess! Fab on hearing bubs HB on the doppler! Yipee!!!

God my cat will not stop crying tonight. Its in a mood cos I didnt leave it any bacon after tea hahaha

Oooh and my hash browns were lovely x


----------



## babyloulou

Did you put onion in? :lol: 

Join the club- my terrier screams constantly! sooo annoying! OH has just taken him out for another toilet trip now as we speak! 5th time today! He's getting worse!


----------



## Rudeollie

I did Lou - It was about a quarter of onion to 2 spuds,,,,,,,No egg tho cos it binded fine that way!

Blooming pets hey? Lets hope they sort themselves once these babies arrive! x


----------



## babyloulou

I doubt Ruudi will! He honestly gets worse every single day! I don't know how a dog can need to poo so much!! :shrug: :lol:


----------



## SBB

Lol brown at is the same! She's been following us ALL day miaowing! She's started doing the cutest thing.... When we (Danny!) unloads the dishwasher, she starts yowling really angrily at him when he puts the cutlery away - she obviously doesn't like the noise :haha: but it's soooo cute! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, got an Angelsounds one today :)

The full moon is sending Puss a little bonkers at the moment!!


----------



## lisaf

Lol, my cat Figaro (the black one) is a total asshole. I knew he liked to play with/chase the dog... but thought it was all in good fun.
(I'm paranoid that I told you ladies this story but I don't think I did... apologies if its a repeat)
A few nights ago I was feeding the dog, he followed me to where his food goes, I put it down and walk away.. 10 seconds later, the dog is back over by me. I peek around the corner, and Figaro is sitting in the middle of the room.. obviously chased the dog away from his food yet wasn't trying to eat it.
This happened a few more times until I came out and guarded the dog so he could eat in peace :haha:

Then, yesterday I had Figaro in my lap (a rare thing, this cat loves being pet but is so skittish its hard to get your hands on him). The dog was on the floor a few feet away.
Figaro gets up, jumps out of my lap landing almost directly on the dog's face.. then just swats him. For no reason!!
LOL... he's such a jackass!


----------



## babyloulou

Honestly I could swear my terrier thinks he's a cat! He howls along to phones ringing, alarms going off anything like that! He also used to jump the wall and run away all night when we got him and pole back home in the morning covered in mud! He used to try and do it every night! Thankfully he stopped that eventually. He absolutely LOVES fish and tuna too! He yowls like a cat when OH has tuna! He is so weird :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

HA! It must be the moon driving them a bit nuts Jess, Lisa your cat sounds awesome hahahaha I like a cat that sticks up for itself, even tho it does sounds like bullying in this case hahahaha

Ollie just keeps mowing and following me everywhere - he;s only happy when we are snuggled up on the bed together.......Like yesterday, he slept in my arms for the WHOLE two hours kip hahahaha x


----------



## SBB

Haha Lisa he sounds very naughty but quite funny! Poor doggy :( he should stand up for himself! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol, the dog jumps on our white cat and keeps trying to stick his nose up our orange cat's butt.... so he stands up for himself plenty, lol... the black cat just somehow scares him... though they will chase each other back and forth.
It cracks me up that Figaro is so assertive/bullying to the other animals because he honestly peed himself when he got caught out without a hiding place and we had a friend over. He FREAKS out around people and half the time isn't too sure about us... but boy oh boy does he feel confident with the other animals :dohh:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha my ollie cat loves people just not kids of any shape or size! He runs and hides but comes straight out once they have left............Rude the moggy is a total people person and a bit of a nanny cat - he guards any babies we have stay or visit! Hes so cute! x


----------



## SBB

I love my babies so much, I worry Jesus can't compete :haha: 

When I first got pregnant and told my little sister (who has an older brown and grey, and is equally obsessed with them) her first question was 'will you love it as much as the cats?! :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Thats what my mum said to me and hubby! xxx


----------



## lisaf

:haha: PMSL
Yeah, I'm going to have major guilt issues for not giving the cats and dog enough attention!
I can't wait to see how they accept our LO into their hearts though! Especially can't wait to see what Figaro and our orange cat do... they have unpredictable responses
And I also figure the animals will eventually get to enjoy another family member and get MORE than enough attention from the kid :haha:


----------



## SBB

I think the cats will want to sleep with Jesus - will be so cute but obviously can't be allowed! Lisa we'll want pics of your millions of pets with your baby! 

Where is Laura? I want to see baby shae :( 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol... well Figgy is only out at night and in the morning to be fed... and I think we'll have to get a tent put up over the crib to keep cats out. I'm more worried about them tracking litter etc into the crib than smothering (though my ragdoll is so oblivious she might do it)

We'll have plenty of pictures for sure!
We want to buy a new camera with a fast shutter speed and load time so we don't miss moments!


----------



## Rudeollie

UK girls - if you need any makeup. creams or nail stuff etc Ive just used this deal on No7:

https://www.hotukdeals.com/vouchers/5-off-15-spend-on-no7-boots/785876

They have loads on 3 for 2 that work with the code too! I got a eyeshadow trio and a base coat and top coat nail varnish! x

Ordered it in store so no delivery charge either! x


----------



## babyloulou

That link just took me to a page of random offers Ellen that weren't to do with Boots? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

So, my cat is sat in the middle of the kitchen floor about a metre from his food bowl... There's a mouse sniffing around the food bowl... Puss isn't moving! Do you think cats can get stressed by mice?


----------



## SBB

Ah is it a cute mouse?! I think mine would be a bit scared to be honest... I don't know :shrug: are you going to try and catch it? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Go and tell him that's not how pussy cats are supposed to react to rodents! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'll put the humane trap out tonight. One night last year we caught 5 in one go! Thing is Puss has brought in a pigeon before and I know that he killed my Gran's budgie when he lived with her... he's watching the mouse, but not doing anything about it! I thought having a cat would get rid of our mouse woes! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Maybe he's lulling the mouse into a false sense of security before unleashing his wrath suddenly! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

That is weird Jess, I would think the mouse would be scared of your puss! Maybe they have "an agreement" of some sort.


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> Maybe he's lulling the mouse into a false sense of security before unleashing his wrath suddenly! :haha:

 :haha:

Well I have to say that I've seen a pet rat claw at and scratch/bite a cat's face before. So its possible your puss has been attacked before, lol.
I like Lou's idea better! :haha:

So my brother lived like a TOTAL slob.. he actually got evicted once for living in filth. I went to stay with him.. he had 3 cats... I slept on the living room floor in a space we made by shoving stuff out of the way. Well the next day I happened to move a bag/box right next to where my pillow had been and there was a dead mouse there. I told my brother and he said it was one of the cat's toys... I had to firmly tell him that cat's toys do NOT have feet/legs!
At least it was dead though, right? Cats did PART of their job!

I still want to know why mine were completely oblivious to the presense of that lizard in my shower... if they don't want to kill it, fine... but how could they not have even KNOWN?


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> That is weird Jess, I would think the mouse would be scared of your puss! Maybe they have "an agreement" of some sort.

oooh, blackmail! :rofl: What has your puss been up to that the mouse is holding over his head?!?! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol I think it's pretty funny too that the mouse isn't bothered?! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lisa that's gross!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Hehe, I tried to introduce our rats to our cat Biff (back when she was the only cat). The rat flipped out more than she did... actually scrambled out of my grasp, up my arm and launched himself through the air about 4 feet away behind my desk... It took a lot to find him/get him out...


----------



## lisaf

SBB said:


> Lisa that's gross!!
> 
> X x x

Lol, I know! :( It makes sense now with what we know about his mental problems, but back then we didn't realize it yet so he was just a disgusting pig. Living in that kind of filth is definitely a sign of mental illness :(


----------



## SBB

I don't think I knew your brother has mental health issues... It's hard to keep up on here though! Is it serious? 

I'm off to sleep now girls... Night x x x


----------



## lisaf

Ah Suz,
Yes, he has serious issues, he can no longer care for himself. He was not always like this, it developed in his mid-late 20's... there were signs of the brain damage he has for years but nothing beyond the usual stuff that any screw-up sibling would do.
This disorder actually struck him earlier in life than normal (usually its diagnosed in the mid 50s or so... he got diagnosed around age 30).
It is terminal but its quite rare and even rarer at his age. They don't know how fast he will progress. He's held steady for the past few years after a swift degredation. It could pick up again just as fast and he could be gone in 6 months or he could be here another 30 years at this stage.

If I'm going to be 100% honest with you guys, I'm kind of in denial about it... I don't like to think about it and I don't quite know how to handle my older brother needing help and being like a child in many ways... its all very rough on my parents and my dad is now spending his retirement caring for my brother... My dad hasn't been to visit me in years because the only vacations he gets, he wants to be free of all responsibilities etc.

I feel a lot of pressure as my parent's only hope for a normal child if that makes sense. Things like announcing my engagement, having a big wedding, announcing my pregnancy just have extra meaning to my parents. I'm never going to be an aunt either (my husband has an 18 year old niece, his sister is 40 and not in a relationship or physical condition to have kids and his brother hasn't dated a woman since I've known him...)

Anywhooo... don't mean to carp on about the stuff thats gone wrong in my family.


----------



## lisaf

OMG, can't believe I forgot to tell you guys, lol... I fell out of bed last night :dohh: I wasn't asleep, I was trying to toss my hair clip onto the nightstand and knocked my water over, so as I reached to save my water, I somehow ended up slipping off the bed and onto my butt. My bed is super high so it was quite a fall, lol... luckily my pillow came down with me and cushioned my butt...
Felt like an idiot :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! Anyone got any bright ideas for sleeping when pregnant? I am so tired now I'm like a zombie! Haven't slept for weeks now- and that's with antihistamines that are supposed to has a sedative effect!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have a sleep cd I could copy and send to you if you want Lou. I find breathing and relaxation techniques help me. Xx :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I'm getting to sleep ok- just not staying asleep! It's like crap half-sleep all night! It's a cross between a sore bump, a sore hip and chronic itching!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw hon... Don't know if this helps, but the itch reflex doesn't work under 15C... Can you have some cool damp cloths to place on the itchy bits when you wake up? Also what about a memory foam mattress topper? That might help with the hip problem. Also a diffuser with lavender oil in may help you stay asleep.. Xx


----------



## SBB

Morning... I wonder if there's any natural remedies you could take, like natural sleeping tablets or some sort of scent on your pillow? I have a hynosis sleep cd and book I could send you but I don't think it would help since you can fall asleep ok... 
I also think you need to get a bump support band. They sell them in boots... 

Lisa that's really sad and a lot for you to deal with, and a lot of pressure on you :hugs: must be really difficult trying to be the 'normal' one all the time... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

F**king estate agent just came round to say that we're looking at completing on the new house 1st week of December. Er, no. That makes me 3 weeks off due date. 3weeks! WTF is wrong with these people?! His wife is pregnant so you'd think he'd have some idea... 
I've told him last week of November, end of story! Danny answered the door and just agreed to it. Not gonna happen. :cry: I am seriously depressed now... May just crawl back into bed and sleep til it's time to move! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Suz! Thats such sh*t! Is there no chance you can get in earlier?? Or has Dannys agreeing sealed the deal??

Sounds like its a bad day for us all - Ive jyst called to book tickets for our big night out on Sunday and its not "Taking place this year!" WTF?!??!??! No WHY, no EXPLANATION NOTHING! Its still advertised on the effin website!

DH's said we can just make our own night, get some fireworks and wood for the firepit and loads of nice food but ITS NOT THE SAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The only thing similar nearby is WAY too scary for a preggers to go to - A halloween maze where freedy and jason and all sorts of ghouls chase you through a big corn field!


----------



## SBB

No he hasn't sealed the deal, but I'm annoyed he just said ok. He knows I want to move last week of November. It's only one week difference but we'll need it! 

Oh that's crap they've cancelled it :( the other thing does sound a bit too scary though :( 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

You WILL so need that extra week! Lke you say its only one week but its a blooin important one - Its probably one of the last weeks we'll feel upto do much tbh!

Lol! All I could see with the halloween maze is me giving birth in a pumpkin patch as scarying myself stupid hahahaha!

Im REALLY glad I went and got some chocolate from the shops this morning cos I need something to perk me up! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies dont no if you can help are what my niece keeps having shows like jelly but no blood in it dose this mean that they baby is going to come soon carnt remember it was 10 years ago since i was Preggo xxxx


----------



## SBB

Caz has she been :sex:? Cos I get jelly stuff after sex! When is she due? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Caz if there isnt any blood in it it could just be some showand not the real deal - My friend had several jelly globs before she had her son over 6 weeks and the MW said unless its got blood or a pinky/browny jelly its not the real thing so dont worry! x


----------



## Smile4me

hmmm not sure Caz, how far along is she?

I had some pink tinge in my over abundance of cm yesterday? WEIRD!

we didnt dtd last night dh got home at 10 and I was too tired but I think tonight we will be back on track and I didnt want to dtd too much to give his spermies the chance to build up I got a negative on the OPK so I think the next couple of days should be sufficient :)

Sounds like everyone is having a crap day :(
Lou hun I always find taking a nice warm bath, using scents such as lavendar, chamomile, sandalwood help ... maybe try to get some naps in during the day at least you could get some sleep in?

Suz hun that is just crap but if dh agrees then tell him he can have all of his friends move everything and place it precisely where it belongs hehe


Aww Ellen hun I'm sorry you don't get to go to your Halloween event...Have DH carve you a pumpkin with your initials set it inside for a nice romantic evening with some pumpkin bread :)


----------



## Britt11

SBB said:


> Morning... I wonder if there's any natural remedies you could take, like natural sleeping tablets or some sort of scent on your pillow? I have a hynosis sleep cd and book I could send you but I don't think it would help since you can fall asleep ok...
> I also think you need to get a bump support band. They sell them in boots...
> 
> Lisa that's really sad and a lot for you to deal with, and a lot of pressure on you :hugs: must be really difficult trying to be the 'normal' one all the time...
> 
> X x x

Hey, I have been having an awful time sleeping too. I normally sleep like a log and I am up at 0300am every day now...agghh. I asked her about taking valerian root (that always knocks me out) and she said I dont think so but gave me a phone # to call a pregnancy hospital clinic in Toronto that offers pregnancy advice (based on research reports ect...). I will call them today and let you know

:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Britt I can't believe you're almost 5 weeks already! hope you get some answers about the sleeping :hugs: 

Verna get :sex: tonight, don't waste that good CM :lol: 

UK girls - a couple of good deals got emailed to me today - £10 off £20 from Next (you need a Next acct and have to vote on Bounty.com (I am already reg'd on there so easy) for mum of the year) - ETA I just did this, they actually only give you a code for free delivery - then after 4th November email you a code for £10 off £20 order :dohh: but still worth it if there's anything you want. 

And a totally free Debenahms £5 voucher to spend in store! If you buy something for less than £5 it's free :D 

They're here: 
https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/deals/discount-voucher-codes#debs5

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz Ive just been checking out Martins tips for the week from my email! Ive already had the debenhams one tho and used it so was gutted as thought it was another deal hahaha!

I get Red magazine and have just registered with them for their exclusive online deals and I can get 25% off a pacapod changing bag! Im so chuffed! 

Yay Verna - Make sure you bd tonight girlie xxx


----------



## SBB

Lou I found this too https://www.figleaves.com/uk/produc...t-Belt&product_id=ANT-1700&size=&colour=White

x x x


----------



## SBB

Is that the really nice changing bag you want? That's great if it is! 

Just use another email address to get a 2nd voucher :haha: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey good idea Suz! Hahahaha I mustve been having a blonde moment there - so simple! Hahaha

Its not THE one but Im not sure on that one now anyhoo cos its MASSIVE hahahaha Its a bit like a shoudler suitcase! Im debating this other one tho but will see as Im watching a few bags on ebay so will let you know what I go with xxx

Oh and Lou! The changin bag you got - they are selling bags and accesories for 25% off on amazon if you are intersted! x


----------



## SBB

Yeh that one was friggin HUGE!! post some links if you like we'll judge the ones you're thinking about :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

okay just got off the phone from the lady in Toronto...holy rude!!! She WAS LIKE NO YOU CANT TAKE VALERIAN ROOT!! well excuse me....I did take it a few nights ago, I guess thats the end of that :) insomnia for me it is then!! :)

I have a question for you lovely ladies (gosh I cant wait to be as far along as you) if anyone is a tea drinker, what sort of teas do you drink and how much? I really love green tea but I have heard conflicting reports on it...I would only have 1 a day.
she told me on the phone, no more than 2 cups a day and you must "switch teas every day" lol....switch to what?...what the heck? 

thanks
hugs,


----------



## SBB

Hmmm I'm not a green tea drinker so I don't know. I just drink regular tea, so switched to decaf. But I went off it anyway... 
Mint teas are good cos they're naturally decaf and I think they're fine to drink? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey britt... avoid anything with caffeine in. You can get decaf green tea. Fresh mint tea is really nice. Also try putting some lavender essential oil on your pillow or in a diffuser in the bedroom and see if that helps with your sleep pattern. :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Peach Blossom said:


> Hey britt... avoid anything with caffeine in. You can get decaf green tea. Fresh mint tea is really nice. Also try putting some lavender essential oil on your pillow or in a diffuser in the bedroom and see if that helps with your sleep pattern. :hugs:

okay I will ladies, thx. I thought I could still have 1 caffiene a day but your right that is probably not helping with my insomnia. Decaf from now on it is. I really like Chamomile tea as well.... I will try the mint tea
:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmm sorry Britt honey Im am NO help on the tea subject! I only drink water and occasionally fruit juice........

Gosh Im starving this afternoon. Ive eaten 2 apples and 2 pears, DH's not home til 6 and is then intending on puttin up some shelves in the nursery and painting the back wall in the green we picked. I NEED my tea now tho hahahaha


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies! how is everyone? Suz I am sorry about the delay on the house. IT better not be much later than dec 1st if it has to be in december.

Ellen sorry about the cancelled show! thats disappointing. do something else like a movie!

Verna pink tinge is normal - I never had it but read that it happens quite often with EWCM at time of ovulation. sign of fertile window for sure!

nothing much to report here. It is getting COLD and wet here so taking pup to the park isn't as joyous an occasion for me as before. I need to purchase a good all over rainsuit, rain pants and rain jacket. where can I get that I wonder?


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies. I'm feeling much better today about the house. Screw it. Who cares?! We're going to look at some houses tomorrow, and the mortgage guy said he'll waive all fees and get us in to any other house we want...even expidited, and will get us moved in there in less than 3 weeks.... lol. So now we are on a frantic search for another house. Maybe it's for the better with that other house... we never see the other side of things, so I just have to have faith.

Today is my exam. I am so friggin nervous. I am feeling conflicted, not knowing how things will go...as they could be good or bad... but atleast I will know today...so, YAY!

Can you believe it has been snowing here?! What the heck?! We usually don't get snow until Halloween, but it came a week early. ugh.


----------



## SBB

Hey KC! :wave: i don't envy you having to take the dog out every day! 

Chell I'm so glad you're feeling more positive :D you never know you might just find a much better house! And will keep everything crossed for your scan let us know asap :hugs: 

I have had a shit day, on the phone all day to estate agents, solicitor and mortgage broker... Still not much progress and STILL not exchanged :growlmad: I hope tomorrow is a better day! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls. Thanks for the links. I think I might go for that bump band Suz- and Ellen I'm going to have a look at Amazon now x

Chel- good luck for your scan :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I can't find the stuff with the money off on Amazon Ellen? Do you mean the green wallaboo bag I got? Can you post me a link :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

hey lou what bump band are you getting? I got a couple different belly type bands on amazon.com and the one with the most support was called Gabrialla Maternity Support Belt - (Medium Support). It has velcro flap things that let you pull it really tight to help lift your belly up and support your lower back. is that what you are looking for? sorry just read your most recent post so not sure if that's what you are getting.

Chell good luck on the scan! Can't wait to hear about it! glad you are more upbeat about the house situation, it will work out in the end. maybe the one you liked really wasn't meant to be and was going to be a bad fit for you.


----------



## Rudeollie

Here you are Lou xxx

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature...f_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=215340007&pf_rd_i=59624031


----------



## caz & bob

SBB said:


> Caz has she been :sex:? Cos I get jelly stuff after sex! When is she due?
> 
> X x x

she is only jew 6th dec xxx


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> hmmm not sure Caz, how far along is she?
> 
> I had some pink tinge in my over abundance of cm yesterday? WEIRD!
> 
> we didnt dtd last night dh got home at 10 and I was too tired but I think tonight we will be back on track and I didnt want to dtd too much to give his spermies the chance to build up I got a negative on the OPK so I think the next couple of days should be sufficient :)
> 
> Sounds like everyone is having a crap day :(
> Lou hun I always find taking a nice warm bath, using scents such as lavendar, chamomile, sandalwood help ... maybe try to get some naps in during the day at least you could get some sleep in?
> 
> Suz hun that is just crap but if dh agrees then tell him he can have all of his friends move everything and place it precisely where it belongs hehe
> 
> 
> Aww Ellen hun I'm sorry you don't get to go to your Halloween event...Have DH carve you a pumpkin with your initials set it inside for a nice romantic evening with some pumpkin bread :)

she 34 or 35 weeks not long now shes jew 6th dec xxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Good luck Chell honey! And Im glad to see you feeling a bit better about the house! Im sure it'll end up been a fate senario and your next house will be even more fabulous!

Just ironed more baby suits - god they are so beautiful! x


----------



## kcw81

ellen you are crazy. are you ironing baby clothes for your baby already? you put me to shame!


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey Ive 8 weeks to go hahaha! Ive gotta get stuff sorted or i'll lose my mind! Im a super organised person....................

One thing i DONT liek about these babies is the cot sheets! Fitted sheets and ironing do not mix well hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

My mum came the other day and said she can't believe how I am about the baby stuff! She's more used to my usual messy last-minute self! She couldn't believe I'd washed, ironed and sorted the baby clothes!! :lol: I NEVER iron my own clothes! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- the bump belt Suz posted for me is called Anita Maternity belt. X


----------



## Smile4me

Ironing baby clothes WOW that's all I can say ;)

OMG we are so going to dtd tonight, I'm working from home watching my beautiful DVD that dh got me for my Bday of Michael Buble... Oh dear God, he is so freaken amazing!!!!!!!!!! I just got back from the salon, got my mani/pedi ... I'm feeling good!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha my mum wont be suprised atya ll that Im on top on things.......She says Im just like my dad. Frkin anal! hahahaha We both had certain ways to do things - she says my sandwiches are like pieces of art hahahaha

Oh one question for you Suz - how many nappies you taking????? Or liners in your case, cloth bum mum! x


----------



## SBB

Ironing baby clothes? And sheets?! You do know they just get puked on! I'm washing my stuff but that's it! 

I think I've got about 10 nappies in the bag, disposables as we don't have our cloth ones yet... We got quite a few free so just using those... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Good thats the same amount Ive put to one side..........Someone told me take 10 for each day you are in but how the hell do I know how long I'll be in?!??!?!? DH will have to fetch more if needed - stupid nhs not provided stuff! LOL!

Ive got about 15 muslins so that should catch all the puke! x


----------



## lisaf

Lol @ ironing clothes/sheets... I think the only baby stuff I would iron would be fancy dress clothes... and probably only if we were going to get portraits done or something, lol... I do not love ironing and always feel like I do a bad job on it anyway.

Britt - I did some research on teas... the advice out there is frustrating... technically they don't recommend herbal teas because they 'don't know the effect'... but truly you'd have to drink massive doses of most to have some bad side effect.
High doses of peppermint and chamomile can cause uterine contractions. A cup or two a day should have no effect though. Licorice Root is also not recommended (again, the occasional cup should be fine). 
The green tea concern is because of some reports that green tea can inhibit your body's absorption of folic acid. If your MW said 2 cups a day though, thats probably the safe limit.
I think the fruit teas are supposed to be ok... but of course they may throw other herbs in there. The lack of good information and the stupid blanket 'we don't know, so stay away' statements are of no help at all.


----------



## SBB

Hey Lisa :wave: 

Uk girls The Witches is on at the weekend :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! Fab thanks Suz! Love that film - what channel so I can sky+ it now!

JUst about to tuck into chicken caeser salad - bit late but we were wroking hard in the nursery and time ran away! x


----------



## SBB

Channel 5 I think... About 5ish on Sunday... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey girls just back from the park. 

I am getting a bit overwhelmed hearing how much preparation you ladies are already doing for baby. do you think I am weird for not having done anything yet? not having bought any clothes or very much gear or anything? Am I weird for not starting the nursery yet? I am not planning on having a big decoration with beautiful artwork and murals like you all do. I am just going to get a crib and some bedding and a changing table of some sort and make space for it in the upstairs tv room. Its not going to be like a picture perfect nursery like you all have. Is that bad?

So far I got a diaper bag, a stroller, a breast feeding pillow and my friend might be giving me a crib. thats all. I feel behind yet I don't feel like starting the frenzy yet. I thought it would be different and I would get the bug!


----------



## caz & bob

you ladies are so organised lovin it xxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Aw no it's not bad! Everyones different and you don't have to go mad decorating if that's not your thing! 

Don't worry about it, you'll get everything in time... You've made a start :D 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

KC.... my friends didn't have a carseat or stroller when she gave birth (and she wasn't early, lol!) Their family had to rush out and buy them one so they could bring the baby home :haha:
Guess what? They still had their baby and she doesn't resent not having everything ready.

My friend who gave birth 1.5 months ago was telling me how little she's used a lot of her stuff so far. She had a co-sleeper so the baby hadn't even slept in his crib yet etc... 

Plus, are you going to have a baby shower? I don't feel like I can buy much until then so I know what I still need. The UK girls don't usually have showers so they have to buy it all themselves and its easier to buy slowly over time.


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah thats it you see casey, you girls get a lot at showers whereas if I waited to get everything I wanted and needed I would have been so skint! Hahaha Especially as Im due at Christmas.............Ive saved a tonne doing it since the start thank god!

We have a few bits ad bobs saved for our works to buy us and close friends, family etc.

Just watching a cat shelter programme on BBC2 and Im balling my eyes out at a poor baby having to be put down x


----------



## kcw81

I am not having a shower so that isn't an excuse for me. I Appreciate the encouragement though ladies. it just makes me feel weird, like why am I not like you guys and everyone else who gets all their stuff ready to go and seem so on top of it and excited. it still is so unreal to me, the baby and the idea of having him around!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww casey - so long as you have some clothes and nappys and somewhere from him to sleep you are good to go! Oh and boobies for feeding lol! x


----------



## kcw81

aww poor little puss cat!


----------



## kcw81

Thanks guys. :hugs: But Lets hope next month I will get the fire under my ass and start getting all the basics in place. DH isn't pushing me to start at all either, which makes it easier to procrastinte. he kind of thinks we could get everything we need at the last minute after I have the darn baby, if it came to that. I worry about that method because that is the way you end up paying full price and go into the poor house. 

anyway I wonder when Margaret is going to have hers. Is it her first?


----------



## Rudeollie

I know! It was a brother and sister and they were only babies and one had to be put down - all becasue some ARSE couldnt look after them and neglected them..........

I wish I could put THEM in a sack and leave them by the road side! Grrrr xxx


----------



## lisaf

I had to ban my husband from watching the Animal Cops show because he'd get so deeply upset by the stuff he saw :(

KC - look at it this way.. you're only a few weeks into the 3rd trimester... and if you're laid back, its fine... the anal ones like me want everything done NOW so I can relax about it :haha:
Even knowing I have to wait for Christmas to pick up the freebies from my aunt makes me tense. Though I felt too tired this last weekend to go look in our friend's storage unit for baby freebies and she's moving out of town this weekend (but leaving stuff in storage here? So I know I can go pick stuff later, but it will be harder to find time for us both to meet) :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Kc, also, I am totally disorganised, and quite honestly if we weren't moving twice I wouldn't have been so organised. Also if I hadn't gone to the baby show I wouldn't have got any of that other stuff I got the other day... 
I don't even believe there's a real baby inside me :haha: 



I'm ignoring the talk about the poor cat because I'm pretending things like that don't really happen :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yeah Ellen stop watching awful shows like that!! its not good for you.


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive stopped - Im watching bones instead now then bed so no more sad talk xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I agree Ellen- don't watch it! I turned over when I saw it starting after Masterchef. I can't stand to watch them- it makes me so sad I can't save them all! :cry:

Casey- i have gone completely overboard with baby stuff so early- I know I have because sveryone laughs at me when they come to visit! :lol: I think we are all encouraging each other to over-shop on here too! :haha: Youve got a couple of months to get your basics yet! I'd be worried if you were saying this the day before your due date! :rofl:

Verna- hope you're leaving enough time for fertile BDing tonight with all the Michael Buble watching!! (who is not my cup of tea at all by the way! :sick: )

Any word on Chell's scan yet? 

Can't remember what else I've read? Hope everyone else is having a lovely evening! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

KC... start checking out babysteals.com... 2 deals a day, usually at least 50% off. No guarantee you'll get the exact items you need, but its pretty awesome and I hope to acquire some stuff slowly from there. I had to resist the Dara & Co blankets... I have a feeling I will have WAY too many blankets for my kid anyway, and they're still kind of pricey even at half off.


----------



## Smile4me

Not your cup of tea? Well excuse me... Ha

Chel said her scan was at 5:30 My time so one more hour....

Oh we are getting some romance in this evening for sure.


----------



## babyloulou

Me not liking him just means all the more Buble for you! :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Sorry verna but I don't get the Buble thing either :haha: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

KC - did you watch the new 16 & pregnant last night?


----------



## babyloulou

He reminds me of Jeremy Kyle!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Lou that's hilarious! I never thought that but I can see it. Jeremy Kyle :sick: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi ladies! :hi:

Verna, have fun :sex: again!! :thumbup:

KC, I saw my name up there, but not sure what you were referring to? This is my first baby and OH's second, but his son is 9 and a half so we needed all new stuff. Almost done with the nursery and I have 3 weeks to go so no need to rush things! We have stuff we're not even going to use for a while like the bottles and breast pump and even the nursery!! Little man is going to sleep in our room for the first 1-2 months in a bassinet. As long as you have a car seat (the hospital will not let you leave without one), some clothes, and diapers you're good to go!

Lisa, I watched the new 16 & Pregnant...where do they find these country people!? She was good though and so was he...at least they weren't immature like some of the other young moms.

Dream, I hope your scan went well...looking forward to hearing about it!


----------



## lisaf

Tyson - It does crack me up about the car seat... what are they going to do? Hold you hostage? What if you live within walking distance? What if you don't own a car? I mean it makes sense, its just funny at the same time. I guess if you want an extra night at the hospital, you just 'forget' the carseat? :rofl: (though they'd make you pay to stay I'm sure).

It took me a while to warm up that 16&P mom, but by the end I did really like her... they're young but they're trying and they have support. Daddy needed to do a lot of growing up though.. and I think its awesome that her mom is so hard on her about chores and refusing to help them financially.


----------



## SBB

Night girls :wave: hope everyone gets a good nights sleep. Fingers crossed for a good day house wise for me tomorrow! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hope you have a very productive house day Suz! :hugs:

I'm off to sleep too (well after OH has sang his Jungle Book song to bump :haha: ) - I have to be at the Physio for just after 11!! Gonna kill me getting up and there for that time! :lol: 

Night girls xxxx


----------



## SBB

Lol that's pretty early Lou!! 

Chell I'll miss your update but I hope the scan went well :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Good night UK ladies! 

Lisa and MArg, I just went and watched my recorded 16 and preg. I liked it. It has been a whlie since I saw a 16 and pregnant episode so it was neat watching her hit her different #weeks milestones. Her birth went really easy! I think the husband seems really young but he isn't an a-hole and is actually doing what he is supposed to do and taking responsibility. They both seem like decent kids and their parents are nice enough. There wasn't a whole lot of drama on this one was there? no real fighting or serious problems. Probably wouldn't make for a good Teen Mom since its a bit boring!

I will have to check out the babysteals website. I am hoping to get bargains on everything I buy but it does take a lot of leg work and research to comparison shop and If I get stuff on craigslist I have to go drive to their house to take a look. it would be so much easier to go to babies R us and Walmart and just buy everything new but I refuse! 

Do you guys have those baby consignment sales where you live? They post it when they are having one on craigslist and you and there is supposed to be tons of used clothes and gear for cheap. I wonder if that would be worth it to check out.


----------



## lisaf

We have a baby consignment store here in town, never seen an event though.
When you buy stuff used, you should be careful not just about recalls etc.. but if its a swing, you want to check the motor, read reviews because if you didn't buy it direct from the store you often can't get a replacement from the manufacturer etc... so your $40 swing may not be so cheap when you have to replace it.

I'm still torn on the swing thing... there was one I loved because you could play your own MP3s on it (particularly helpful if you play the baby music in utero etc). But I don't think its the best one out there. Kind of hoping my friend's kid will have outgrown his by the time I need one. I mean I'm sure he will, but I don't know if she'll want to hand it down.

Sometimes new is cheaper, but not always as sturdy... depends on how much use you will get out of an item.
There are some things I've decided I just don't want/need and I REALLY hope nobody buys them for us... things like that bumbo chair, an exersaucer... a high chair... etc We have serious space issues!

16&P - if you saw the previews you KNOW there is plenty of drama coming up :haha:


----------



## kcw81

yeah I Think I was mostly looking to the consignment and used craigslist stuff for clothes but there are a couple gear items I could get used.

If I could buy every piece of his clothing I need used, I will save like 75-80% off retail. With the gear, I agree its kind of a toss-up - you have to decide how much money you really are saving when you buy used because there is no recourse if it breaks. I have seen Jumperoos and Swings for $25-$50 on craigslists and it sounds like the moms selling them were the only previous owners and only used them for a year or two. Some of them sound like a pretty good deal. 
I mean, that is what I would do if I bought a brand new jumperoo, I would sell it later on craigslist for a lot less than I paid. I think the Bumbo might end up being dumb but I see it for only $15 on craigs so I might just get it and see how the baby likes it. I think we will get a used highchair too off craigslist. I want a highchair that is like, plain and plastic or wood so its easy to wipe off. no cushions with food and barf stains please. Where will you feed the baby if you don't buy a highchair? just strap her in to a bar stool? haha. 

16&P season upcoming I saw the black couple story preview and it looked like they are going to be doing some serious fighting. They should do a story on us, 30 something and P. Or are you in your 20s Lisa? It might be kind of boring to watch but I would watch a show about girls just like me going through this!


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I'm 29... close enough to thirty :dohh: yikes! I am just clinging to the fact that I won't be 30 when I deliver :haha:

We are just lacking so much on space, I'm not sure where we can fit a swing let alone a bumbo etc... no space for a high chair that I can think of. I want to get a booster seat that you strap to the chair instead... lots of mom friends swear by them and say the high chair was just a big piece of equipment that was more trouble than it was worth.
You can also feed them in their bouncer when they're too young to sit up on their own.
I'm hoping to get almost all the clothes I'll need between my friends who just had their kids and my aunt and some baby shower gifts. My MIL is barely able to restrain herself from shopping now, lol!!

In fact, she's even called us to ask if/when we want to go shopping for baby stuff with her soon :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies! Hope you all are well. xx


----------



## kcw81

Lisa Thats great that you are getting so many free clothes! Yeah the booster thing sounds like a smart plan actually. a high chair is somewhat obtrusive in the middle of the kitchen. 

Hey reeds how are you feelin?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kc actually tonight I feel really good. No ms tonight!! Woohoo. We went and watched Paranormal Activity 2 and had some chinese and seems the baby likes chinese. LOL


----------



## kcw81

how did you like that movie? I really want to see it, I didn't see the first one and still want to. I love scary movies but its so hard to find one that is legitamitely scary and not a total joke! 
glad you are feeling good!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I liked it but wouldn't really call it scary...it was interesting and I liked the story behind it. You defiantely have to watch the first one and then see this one..it really all makes sense then. I really thought the first one was kinda of boring til the end but you wanted to know what happend so it was one of those you kept watching. This one had more action in it and had me on my seat a few times and yelps. LOL. I do hope if you watch you enjoy. I can't watch too many scary moveis as my dh loves them all...his favorite is the Nightmare on Elm street series and I can't watch them at all.


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

No word from chells scan...? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! :hugs: 

Had a horrible dream last night that someone broke my puss cat's neck... :cry:

It's my 4th wedding anniversary today! :happydance: We're going out to dinner and then to the theatre to see Avenue Q. Also going to tell OH that baby peach has booked 3D scan so he can see her! :)


----------



## SBB

Yay happy anniversary! Sounds like a lovely night :)

Horrid dream :( 

X x x


----------



## SBB

What is everyone doing for a changing table? We are going to be tight for space in the new house, bubs room is a single bedroom, so was thinking about a wall mounted one like this - it's really expensive but I have a 50% off code. What's everyone else got/getting? 

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/foldable-mural-changing-table.htm?ProductId=705003165&t=6

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! Jut waiting to go in or my Physio
appt. 

Jess- that sounds like a lovely evening chick- and I'm sure your OH will love the surprise! :thumbup: Got to say though you have more energy than me! :lol:

Suz- that changing table is really good! It looks brill when open! :thumbup: Our changer is on top of the dresser- came as part of the furniture x


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning!

Jess happy anniversary honey! Have a fab night wont you, Avenue Q is meant to be FAB - my frends seen it about 5x's!

Lou - Hope the physio goes ok sweetie xxx

Suz - Ikea do a wall mounted changer, its got storage on the back as well - https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/80141708

AFM - just sorting bubs room out - well sorting my rubbish out thats still in there lol!

Hope chells scan went ok...................xxx


----------



## SBB

Thanks Ellen, I think that one might look a bit skanky when up so I think if I can get the nicer one for £80 it's worth the extra £20 - hopefully! 

It does mean ordering from those muppets again though :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Yeah good luck with that Suz! It MIGHT arrive in time for the birth.............hahaha!


----------



## SBB

That's what I'm worried about!! I also want the shelving unit you've got with the point at the top... I might order it soon given it could take 2 months! Not sure where to have it delivered to though... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Have to say I am pleased with my unit...........Could you get it sent to your mums???

Im not sure whether they have the ability online to get it sent to anywhere other than the billing address?????

The unit actually came fairly speedy for them - under 2 weeks I think!


----------



## SBB

I could try and get it to my mums or our friend in the village who's always in. If not the courier that normally brings my stuff has my number so could just ring me to see where I am... But I don't know if they'd use the same guy for furniture items... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

You can specify a different delivery address from the billing address- I did it when we were moving! I still haven't had my last order from them after receiving an apology for how long the last one took! :rofl:

Well my physio has given me a back/bump band girls- so I'm glad I didn't order one yesterday. However she says I'm not allowed to sleep in it! She said you should never sleep in a bump band :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

Mine comes from the same person Suz............The unit box is about a foot wide and a metre high but weighs a frikin tonne! x


----------



## SBB

That's good Lou, but not so good that you can't sleep in it! Good job they told you... 

I think I'll just order those bits, will get them one way or another I guess! 

X x x 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

You're not gonna believe this girls!! I've been called for Jury Duty at Derby Crown Court starting 20th Dec!! :shock: I will be 36 weeks- and it says the case is likely to go through Xmas too!! :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh, Lou, surely you can get out of it being that pregnant!! Have you called them to see if you can get out of it? 

Happy shopping Suz, and good luck with Vertbaudet! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lou that's hideous! Assume they don't know you're pregnant? 

Lol thanks jess, no doubt I'll be whinging when it doesn't show up :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Girlies!
I received a text from Cheli last night, her baby has a heartbeat and is measuring 11 weeks and 4 days. :)


----------



## SBB

Phew that's great news! Thanks verna :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, fantastic news for Chell... That's further on than she thought isn't it? Aw.. feeling all happy and smiley now! :)


----------



## TySonNMe

I am so happy for Dream! Thanks for the update smile!

Lou, you should be able to get an exception from Jury Duty. I'm not sure how it is in the UK, but I had Jury Duty a few months ago and had the choice to opt out.

Hi everyone else!! :hi:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww so pleased to hear Chell's little one is doing well in there! Tell her congrats from me Verna xxx

Lou - Im sure you will be able to get out of it. Im so jealous tho - Id LOVE to do it hahha

Just watching Eight Legged Freaks on Sky anytime lol, trying a bit of aversion therapy for my spider phobia! Hahahaha x


----------



## SBB

Do you love spiders now then Ellen?! 

I wouldn't mind jury duty if it was a really interesting case... But most of the time I'm sure it's really boring! 

I have just had a fit and cried :( stupid fucking muppets in the chain are still holding up exchange. And it's all Chinese whispers what's happening, theres so many people involved. I've had enough it's just too stressful :cry: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Not sure about living them but the ones in this one are pretty amusing in a cheezy bmovie kinda way hahaha!

Awww honey - I think you need puttin in a box until this is all over and done with...........Ive got a pretty big one if you want to borrow it??? xxx


----------



## SBB

Yes please.... :) 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hug: Suz... don't get too stressed lovely... Sorry it's all been a bit crappy... xx


----------



## Smile4me

Sorry you are having a rough day Suz, try to relax hun it will all be over with soon.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies aw chell glad everthink is fine hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, Ladies! Sorry I couldn't update you all! Thanks, Verna for doing it. I went straight to my Youth Group last night after the doctor's and then Hubs was on the computer studying for a test all night! Yes, the baby is fine! Wheeew! He said I lost a few pounds so that is why my pants button up again, and I guess I've been so busy and stressed, I haven't had a chance to feel pregnant. I guess I got lucky and my ms is gone. So, now we are going to look at houses and hopefully find one we love and place an offer today! Thanks for worrying with me, Ladies! Love ya! Talk to you soon!


----------



## Rudeollie

So glad all is ok Chell xxx Now go find a fantastic house for your new addition! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

So pleased for you Chell. xx :hug:


----------



## SBB

So glad everything is ok Chell, was worried when there was no update this morning!! 

Hope you find a lovely house :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I love that wall-changer unit! If I do a changing table, I dont' want to spend too much money on it. Most moms I know don't use the table once their kid is active... they just change them on the floor with a blanket down. The super great thing about that one though is that its set up the RIGHT way so you're at baby's feet to change them... I don't know how people do it sideways! But it doesn't look like it will last for long size-wise :shrug:
My walls are too weak to risk putting anything heavy up :rofl: 
I figure I'll just find something on craigslist super cheap. $20-40 If not, I want it to be usable as a dresser later etc.


Chell - SO glad to hear everything was great! 

Lou - I found my jury duty super stressful. The case was sort of interesting, but was really just some stupid scuffle in our college town here that resulted in someone's teeth getting knocked out.. it was all one person's word against another's. The trial part wasn't stressful, but the deliberations drove me CRAZY... my other jurors had such different opinions and most were not willing to listen to anything that contradicted their view. It was a hung jury.
My point is... they can't tell you it won't be stressful, and you can probably get out based on medical concerns for your stress level! ;)
My husband was on a civil jury just 2 years ago and it wasn't as stressful as mine, but it took an emotional toll (one girl got knocked over playing softball and was permanently disabled with back issues etc... his jury found in favor of the other guy, that it was accidental not deliberate or reckless behavior - so their choice meant this girl didn't get the money she needed to pay her medical bills).


----------



## lisaf

ooh, and :rofl: about your slow shipping website! I got my travel crib last night! Talk about fast shipping! (it was free super saver shipping from Amazon too)
My travel crib is even MORE awesome than the reviews. It is SO light, it opens in seconds, is super sturdy and folds up in like 30 seconds tops! SO much better than the pack n plays!


----------



## SBB

Jury duty doesn't sound fun! 

I thought that about the changing unit too... Doesn't look like it would last baby very long... Hmmm I might get it and see what I think... Then send it back if it's no good! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies!

Chell so happy your baby is alive and well! 

Lou do they pay you guys for jury duty over there? We get paid but its a miniscule amount. 

Hi verna, how was your evening romp? haha. love how we can just ask eachother stuff like that.

Suz I am sorry I don't know why it has to be such a cluster fxck when trying to close on a house exchange. too many cooks in the kitchen. try and just back off a little and not think about it? is that possible? probably not since you have packing boxes around the house. maybe get out of the house and do something to distract yourself, like a pedicure!


----------



## kcw81

Who already had their Glucose test for diabetes? I am having mine tomorrow, you know the one where you drink that drink 45 mins before they take your blood? how was it?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've had one kc... I have another one in 10 days time... take plenty reading material... I had to fast for 12 hours, then went in and had bloods taken, then got given the glucose drink... then had to sit still for 2 hours, then they took my blood again... I wish I could make it sound fun. but it's boring as hell and makes you feel really rough! Good luck! :)


----------



## kcw81

thanks jess. I wonder if this one I am doing is a little different. They didn't mention fasting at all, and I only have to wait 45 minutes. maybe your test is the tolerance test? I think I am getting the glucose levels test that you get before you would have to get your tolerance tested. not sure...


----------



## babyloulou

Hi everyone- I've had a friend from work round this afternoon so am only catching up now...

Chell- so, so glad to hear everything is ok. Congratulations honey xx

Suz- sorry about the house crap! I hope they all start pulling their fingers out :hugs:

Casey- I have my GTT test next week on weds and I'm not looking forward to it! I've heard it makes you feel like shit! :-( 

Lisa- which travel cot did you get? Show us a piccy- we like to see things! :thumbup: 

As for Jury Duty yes we get paid expenses- about £100 day it says (but only if you can prove you will missing out on that much which of course I won't because it's during my maternity leave!). I don't think it will be overly boring as it says on it "This is a Crown Court case and not a civil matter. These try the more serious criminal cases such as serious assaults, aggrevated burglarly and murders" :shock: :shock: Im going to see what my doctor says when i speak to him about my sick note x


----------



## kcw81

Wow 100 euros is pretty decent! That would be cool if you could get the 100 per day but it sounds like they wouldn't allow it. It would prob be super boring anyway.


----------



## Smile4me

KC it was great! A little late but what the hell right?!? Have to take advantage of the situation. Yea a little strange how it has become so easy to talk about the most private things, but I wouldnt want to share these memories with anyone else other than you lovely women. :)


----------



## lisaf

https://www.babybjorn.com/us/products/sleep/travel-crib-light/travel-crib-light/

Here is my travel crib! There is even a video at the bottom with a cute little 'contest' timing 3 different people on how fast they can set up the crib. 
Its only a teensy bit more complicated to fold.. you just flip it over, pull on the legs then fold them down.


----------



## babyloulou

That is one great looking travel cot!!! Shame it's not available in the UK! Very jealous!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey thats a cool looking tarvel cot Lisa! What a deal you got there hey!

Im not sure whether to get a travel cot for our weekend away in feb or just use the prams carry cot........Its ventilated and totally flat so would be ok. Think Im just tempted to spend some more of hubbys cash hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

I've been given my nephews travel cot as he's just about to move to a bed. It's rarely been used and has a basinette attachment with it but it's an absolute bugger to put up!! :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

I hope to use my travel crib in the living room when I need a play-pen / child containment device :haha: I hope we'll travel enough to get good use out of it, but I've even heard of them being great back-ups in case of crib recalls etc..


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girlies! Quiet on here last night. Hope everyone is ok! xxx

Got the midwife in an hour and DH's got the day off so is coming with me. Then its cracking on with the next next coat of paint for bubs room so I COULD have pictures of the room later on................xxx


----------



## babyloulou

That's exciting Ellen! I love nursery piccys! :thumbup: 

Good luck at the midwife! Xxx

I'm up trying to buy Take That tickets!


----------



## Rudeollie

Ooh good luck Lou! My SIL's trying too - she and 9 friends are all trying to secure them for each other..............They NORMALY manage to pull gig tickets off but this one might be quite tricky! Robbie n all! x


----------



## SBB

Morning girls, still tearing my hair out with our exchange :( 

Midwife appt all fine though... Bubs head is right down in my pelvis, almost ready to make his way out apparently!! And he's right up under my ribs, so my bump will start to grow outwards apparently!

I asked about glucose test and they only do them for 'larger ladies', if theres sugar in urine or bubs is measuring big... So I don't have to have it :D

She also agreed the antenatal classes are shite, and I should write and complain... It's all because they won't pay midwives after 5pm. I will be going on my own :( 

Did you get take twat tickets Lou? :haha: you may have noticed I like to replace any words I can with swear words! May have to stop that once Jesus is here! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I took a intelligender test this morning and it says we are having a boy. LOL I so hope its right.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello!

I had such a great night last night. We had an amazing dinner and the show was really really good! OH gave me some lovely prezzies too! Cath Kidston hand cream, some yummy chocolates and some very cute babygrows! :) He was very chuffed with the scan too.. can't wait!

Suz, you're so lucky that you don't have to do the GTT... I have to do it twice!! But it's because of my history of auto immune diseases not because me or baby are too big... At least I hope not! :rofl:

Is anyone else buying a co-sleeping cot? We're going to get the Bednest that is on the NCT website... it doubles as a travel cot too!


----------



## SBB

That sounds lovely Jess! :cloud9: 

Oooh post a link to the co-sleeping cot :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

This one? https://www.nctshop.co.uk/The-bednest-alongside-cot/productinfo/4364/

Lovely but v expensive!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

I love this https://www.nctshop.co.uk/Koo-di-Pop-Up-Bassinette/productinfo/4443/

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yep, that's the one Suz... I know it's expensive, but I think it's worth it...


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> I love this https://www.nctshop.co.uk/Koo-di-Pop-Up-Bassinette/productinfo/4443/
> 
> x x x

That is cute... and folds away too!


----------



## babyloulou

Glad you had a nice evening Jess- it sounds lovely! :hugs:

Suz- yes I got tickets for Take That! (how dare you diss the boys! :lol:) Ellen- if your friends haven't managed it yet tell them to try the irish version of Ticketmaster. It's less busy than the co.uk one- I got tickets from there!

My midwife said I had to have the GTT test because I have PCOS - maybe she just didn't want to tell me I'm fat! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad you got tickets Lou... can't see the appeal myself, but I know there are a lot of people in my office very excited about getting tickets! ;)


----------



## babyloulou

I first went to see them when I was 13! It's a nostalgia thing! :flower:


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> My midwife said I had to have the GTT test because I have PCOS - maybe she just didn't want to tell me I'm fat! :rofl:

:rofl: I hardly think that's why!!! If you're fat I'm the pope! 

Glad you got the tickets. 

Jess I do love that cot, I'm actually thinking about it now :haha: we were going to put bubs straight in his own room, because our room here is titch! But now we'll have a bit of a bigger room, and also we'll decorate Jesus' room but it won't be ready for him to go in straight away because of the fumes... 
So I might look into co-sleeping. What do you think the benefits are? 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's supposed to promote bonding and cut down on SIDS too I think x


----------



## SBB

Hmmm I just read a bit about it and it does seem like a good idea, apart from when you want to put them into their own room... Will read some more and decide! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

oh and bloody vertbaudet, that changing unit is a 'green star' product - meaning I can't get any money off it :( 
Got the shelving unit 50% off though... 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Ladies, I hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

There are a few reasons I'm getting it. Firstly our bedroom is quite small so a moses basket would be bang up against the bed anyway. Co-sleeping is very recommended... did you know in China they don't have a term for SIDS because it's so rare. In China co-sleeping from birth is the normal thing to do. But also it's for ease of night feeding... I can just roll over. lop my boob out and pull bubs towards me! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I actually received a Vertbaudet order yesterday!! The whole thing! It's very cute and worth the hassle... shame you couldn't get a discount on the changer Suz...


----------



## babyloulou

Ive just checked the status of my Vertbaudet order as I haven't had it yet (surprise, surprise!) and they've cancelled one of my items!!! :growlmad: The rest of the items are just sat there showing as ordered with no shipping updates yet!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxx


----------



## SBB

C**ts alive!!!!! We've exchanged!!!!!

:wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: 

No bloody mortgage offer but at least one thing is done :D

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Suz!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

yeah congrats!! :happydance:

Girls, I got a 3+ on a digi today and it came up very quickly, so thinking my levels are pretty high (hadnt tested since my 2-3 weeks a few days ago)

I am glad as I still really have no symptoms.

hope everyone has a fun weekend planned and Halloween.

talk soon

:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I knew it would come eventually Britt! :thumbup: Not many of us had symptoms so don't worry- those levels are rising! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, that's is fab news!! :)

Britt glad your digi has gone up... do we need to enrol you in to poas-ahloics though?! :haha:

I'm a bit upset... I booked our 3D scan months ago, as you know, but kept it a secret until last night as I gave it to OH as an anniversary present.... I had however put it in our shared Google calendar as "special treat for our anniversary"... Well he just text me to tell me he's accepted 2 days filming next week, one of them being Thursday which is when our scan is meant to me. He's just tried to tell me that he didn't know what the special treat in the diary was... I went to such effort to do a little letter in a special kids handwriting font from our baby telling him about the scan... feels like I wasted my time and should have just not bothered... :cry: hrumpf


----------



## babyloulou

I think I would be miffed about that too Jess! The fact you'd put there was a surprise anyway should have been enough for him to know to keep it free. Can't he cancel the filming?


----------



## Peach Blossom

No, it's a precursor to a bigger job, so he has to do it really... Plus it's in Brussels.. He's now saying that I'm over reacting... Think I might sulk for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, so I know a picture of an already crappy picture really sucks, but here are my ultrasound pics. On one you can see the skull; eye sockets, nose hole, teeth...quite a good halloween picture, really! ;) Yay! A real live baby is in there! I hate my doctor's machine, it's soooo hard to see stuff. Cannot wait until my gender scan for some good pictures!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound baby 3 11weeks.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6









baby 3 11 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Chell, they're lovely scans. So happy for you :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Lovely Chell- so happy to see those pictures and so glad everything is ok xxx

Jess- I would "major sulk" about that!! And you can tell him I said that too! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Can't tell him that... won't be speaking to him! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yay we've got our mortgage offer too!! Good weekend thank god! 

Jess :hugs: I'd be really upset about that too :( can you change the scan now? I hope so.
I'd sulk for the night and make him make it up to you! 

Britt yay on getting 3+ now stop Poas!! 

Chell those pics are great :happydance: I've got a brilliant Halloween one of Jesus actually that reminds me! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

THis was baby peach at 10 weeks 6 days... more alien than halloween I guess, but still weird!! :haha:
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/BabyShawAlien.jpg


----------



## Onelildream

My doctor said I'm pretty out of the woods, and that I could start telling people. Tonight we have a Halloween party...I'm thinking I'll spill it tonight. I feel like everything is going to be okay, but I'm not as excited to tell anymore. Oh well.

jess-I REALLY hope you can reschedule. That's sooooo crappy.


----------



## Onelildream

Jess-Is that a butt shot? and the spine down the middle? Or the different hemispheres of the brain? Wow, so clear, but so unclear, lol.


----------



## Rudeollie

SUlk and sulk away Jess sweetie xxx That SUCKS! I understand works important etc etc but if it was in your diary FFS! Grrrrr! Im mad for you xxx

Suz! OMG I am so happy for you! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When I says the HUGE C**TS I thought UH OH! But YAY!!!!!!!!!! xxx

Chell - What a lovely lovely lovely little bubba xxx

Got some room piccies but just off out to the shops so will post tehm as DH plays on the PS3! xxx

Britt - Great on the 3+ honey xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Onelildream said:


> Jess-Is that a butt shot? and the spine down the middle? Or the different hemispheres of the brain? Wow, so clear, but so unclear, lol.

Its the skull and brain! freaky huh?!


----------



## Onelildream

Wow. That's amazing. You can even see the cervical vertebrae. Beautiful.


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, and now that I'm(/the doctor is) pretty sure the baby is sticky, I edited my siggy. Woohoo. May baby!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay :happydance: What's the EDD? May is the best month to be born in! :smug:


----------



## Onelildream

May 11,17th-ish...haha. idk. by lmp it's the 11th. But the 1st scan set me back 5 days, and the one on Wed moved me up 3 days... so maybe anytime in between there? lol. Idk. Doctors are so silly.


----------



## Smile4me

Maybe I can have a 4th of July baby :)

Congrats on all the scans - Simply beautiful!

Yay Suz sooooo happy for you hun, now you can sigh in relief sweets!!

Britt - YAY 3 weeks woo hoo!!

Jess hun yes I would be upset as well that's inconsiderate but hun men don't think like we do, he's probably thinking of the opportunity and that you would be thrilled for him, which I am sure you are but you had something special planned. SULK you deserve to but explain why you are sulking 

Hi Ellen, Lou, Lisa and everyone else


----------



## lisaf

Yay Britt!
Chell - so glad you're in 'safe' zone now!

Lou- back to the GTT thing... lots of women with PCOS also have insulin resistance (which can cause weight gain) so that may be why she made you do it? Not that you are overweight, but she may suspect a predispostion to insulin resistance.
I'm a big lady but I'm still hoping I won't have to do it... I did it once a few months ago and it sucked big time!


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-my nephew has a 3rd of July bday, and LOOOOVES IT! He thinks all of the fireworks are for his birthday. lol. Such a cutie! You're in my prayers hun! I added you to my siggy when I updated it. ;)


----------



## SBB

Ya verna hope that eggie gets all bedazzled up for a July baby!! :happydance: 

Jess that scan pic is kinda freaky!! I can't post the Jesus skull one cos I've taken my computer down, but it's a bit creepy! 

Yay another may siggy - I just love that it makes me smile every time I see it! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

LOL bedazzled, yes in red white and blue sparkles :) 
Maybe tonight will be the night the egg gets caught, I think I'm ovulating as I started having the heavy feeling and cramps so yahoooeeee July here we come!

Aww thanks Chel, I will add you and Britt to mine, KC hun I'm sorry sweetie, we can't be bump buddies because you have surpassed any point of me being anywhere near you now... and that's OK I still love ya! ha!!


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies, had to run to a quick meeting and I'm back for a bit- what a crazy Friday for me omg, I loved the days when I did nothing on Friday.
trying to read up on your updates and thanks for the well wishes on the 3+, I know I may have a problem, DH was like I thought the first one was sufficient? :blush: Okay I am done now otherwise I will set up at poas anonyomous... :haha:



Peach Blossom said:


> Suz, that's is fab news!! :)
> 
> Britt glad your digi has gone up... do we need to enrol you in to poas-ahloics though?! :haha:
> 
> I'm a bit upset... I booked our 3D scan months ago, as you know, but kept it a secret until last night as I gave it to OH as an anniversary present.... I had however put it in our shared Google calendar as "special treat for our anniversary"... Well he just text me to tell me he's accepted 2 days filming next week, one of them being Thursday which is when our scan is meant to me. He's just tried to tell me that he didn't know what the special treat in the diary was... I went to such effort to do a little letter in a special kids handwriting font from our baby telling him about the scan... feels like I wasted my time and should have just not bothered... :cry: hrumpf

I have banned myself from the drugstore and Walmart...:rofl: I am quite happy with today's test so I vow no more...man what a nut I am 

Ahh, I know how important those scans and how precious the live moments are, I REALLY hope he is able to come- especially on how long you have planned it. :hugs:

that early scan at 10w is so flippin cool!! 



Onelildream said:


> Oh, and now that I'm(/the doctor is) pretty sure the baby is sticky, I edited my siggy. Woohoo. May baby!

congrats Chell, was wondering how everything went and glad all is well. Yeah for a May baby, was that changed from what you originally thought?

BTW ladies, my real name is Cat (or Catherine), but I like the Britt nickname too...Its a long story how I got that ha ha

look forward to more updates from everyone


----------



## Onelildream

Cat- no, I was originally May 11th, then 17th, now closer to the 11th again. IDK, in the early stages my babies have always measured small... Late ovulator? I'm not sure...I don't really care either way...I'm totally waiting until this baby is ready to crawl out. I DO NOT WANT AN EPIDURAL this go around! lol. So I'll wait as long as it takes until the baby is ready to come...be it the 11th or the 27th, I'll wait!


----------



## lisaf

ack... they CRAWL out? :haha: Thanks for the mental image, hehe!


----------



## babyloulou

Britt- if you want to check out the front page and look at everyone's info- then post your relevant info here I'll add you to the front page xx


----------



## lisaf

So ladies... DH and I dtd last night! (figured you guys would be proud)
It was my first night without the progesterone and apparently me not wearing underwear to bed was all it took to get him from 'too tired' to 'in the mood' :haha:


----------



## Britt11

Hey Smile good to see you, I will add you to my siggy too...but then I am just going to have to change it again soon to bump buddy!!
I dont know about the July 4th date though, as I am due June 30th and I am 5w1d....so maybe you would be due the second week in July? Either way what a great time!!

Yeah Lisa :thumbup:

thanks Lou, I would love to be added: here is my info:

Name:- Cat or Catherine (Britt11)
TTC:- 15 months
Issue:- Male factor, low morphology and high FSH for me (10)
Tx:- natural BFP after many rounds of IUI and Clomid- was to start IVF next cycle
EDD:- June 30, 2010
Sex: I have no idea, still very early....can I guess in a little while?

okay off to my next meeting beautiful ladies


----------



## Peach Blossom

My nephew was born on July 4th... Not as important a date over here though!


----------



## SBB

Woohoo Lisa :sex: :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, yay for lovins :sex:

Peach, I would be pissed too! I hope you can reschedule the ultrasound...it is so amazing and he would definitely want to be there to see it!

Dream, beautiful scan pictures!! I am so happy for you and DH!!

Reeds, I hope that bump is a boy! When are you finding out?

Hi everyone else!! :hi:


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys, I just got home. Had a busy day working and my doctor appt. The baby looks fine, he is in normal weight range at 2lbs 2oz. I did the glucose test too and it was no big deal, I drank the drink and it actually tasted good and then had to wait an hour and they poked me with a needle. easy! The doctor said I should have no probs whatseover to fly to AZ when I am 34 weeks. I don't know if we will go because the tickets now are really expensive!

I will have to read back to see how everyone was today but I saw on this page Lisa DTD! good for you, isn't it kind of a relief?


----------



## lisaf

lol yes its a relief in that I got it out of the way... but ..umm... my nipples felt like they had carpet burn :blush: DH likes to play with them and I guess they are just more sensitive now? Kind of made me not look forward to next time :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- :rofl: at your carpet burned nipples! Ouch! Tell OH you'll do it again but next time it'll be a quick slap if he ventures near the nipples! :lol:

Glad everything was ok and he's measuring well Casey :hugs:

Britt- I'll add your details tomorrow :thumbup:

Right I'm off to sleep now. It's 1am here but OH is still downstairs playing his playstation keeping me awake! :lol: I can't moan really though seen as he NEVER plays it! He's just excited cos he's managed to get it online in our new house! Bless him! X


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Tyson I am not sure when my next scan is...I see the dr on tuesday and guess we will schedule then. I did a intelligender test today for fun and because Tj was determined for me too.. LOL and it did say boy. Now just have to wait and see if its true. I may have posted that already. I have severe baby brain tonight. LOL


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies. What plans has everyone got for the weekend? Today is a potter day and then tomorrow I'm going up to Oxford to see my family for lunch. :)


----------



## SBB

Sounds nice jess, we are off to London this afternoon for a surprise birthday thing for my friend, I'm looking forward to getting out of the house! 
Then packing/moving :( not so fun! 

Oh my god I had a dream I left my baby at the shops :nope: oops!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Afternoon ladies! Hope we are all well! Enjoy London Suz! xxx Enjoy Oxford Jess xxx

Ive just got rid of the MIL & FIL so am off for a kip as they have been here HOURS and I slept crap so have been counting down til my afternoon nap! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies enjoy your trips girls xxx


----------



## kcw81

Morning ladies! have fun on your trips girls. Suz that will be good for you to get out and about and forget about house stuff for awhile.

glad you got rid of the inlaws Ellen!

HI Caz!

Well It is pouring rain here today and is so dreary. not planning on doing much with it like this, but excited for halloween regardless. I carved a pumpkin two nights ago by myself and baked the seeds in the oven with salt and pepper. I really like halloween and think it will be fun when the boy gets old enough to dress up and go trick or treating! I have already eaten a lot of our candy, woops! Do you guys do halloween?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes casey- but not as big as you guys do. I've been to Bakewell today and bought
two giant pumpkins that OH and I are going to carve tonight. I've got sweets ready for the Trick or Treaters too! I'm hoping they do it near our new house- we used to get loads at our little cottage! I love Halloween! :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies! Last night was our church Halloween party. We all dressed up as clowns last minute. I was running so late that I didn't make soup or a cake (both of which my loving husband signed me up for making!). I decided that we would only dress up yesterday and go do our other party stuff today and skip trick or treating this year. My kids never eat their candy anyway...and I don't want it! We live in a predominantly religious city that doesn't celebrate Halloween on Sundays, so most of our treaters will be tonight...I think we'll stay in and watch a few "scary movies" (scary for a 4yr old) and pass out candy to the kids.

We're going to a family party tonight. That's about all I have planned.

My kids don't care about going out tonight because it's been in the 40s. Too cold to be galivanting about. lol.

Here's me and my kids last night. That stupid paint was sooooo hard to do on little moving faces! My hubby did the kids'... sweet hubby.
 



Attached Files:







clowns.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kcw81

cute costumes Chell! sounds like fun.

Lou, I am glad you guys do halloween too! ITs fun! I like everything, the candy, the pumpkins, and the scary movies. Carving pumpkins is fun but I forgot how hard it is! IT takes finesse.


----------



## Smile4me

That is so adorable Chel!! Your kids are gorgeous! I am deathly affraid of clowns though so I pray the girls never want to be clowns ha!

My girls can't wait for tomorrow night, We love Halloween too Casey and Lou!
I love when the kids can dress up and use their imagination on costumes, so much fun!

OK so last night we had a blast at our couples cooking class, it was sooo much fun we made beer brat bruschetta, cheesy ale soup, pork tenderloin, and a chocolate stout cake, YUMMY!!

i have not had a positive OPK as of yet, although today's is much darker than yesterday so I'm thinking i will be ovulating once again on the 16th...

Have fun away Suz you deserve it. 
Sounds extremely nice Jess
Ellen - WHOOP WHOOP!!!!


----------



## lisaf

I did an awesome pumpkin last year :) I did Elphaba from Wicked... it was pretty darned awesome!! We did it 3 days before Halloween but it started getting moldy by Halloween. This year we're waiting to carve until tonight. 
I want to do something cool like carve a design on the back to project up on the wall behind the pumpkin... but I'm afraid of ruining it, lol!

I got a tiny pumpkin for the baby :haha: I'll carve a kitty cat face on it.

We got enough candy hopefully... I'm terrified we're going to get stuck with all of it :haha: Our first year here we had 3 trick-or-treaters.. last year we got maybe 100 and had to turn our lights off as we ran out of candy.


----------



## Smile4me

Lisa you could do this one..... not sure it is exactly appropriate for the kids but maybe do one for the kids and one for adults :) LOL
 



Attached Files:







2945936759_1b94e8a023.jpg
File size: 110.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha Verna I love that!! :rofl:

Chell, love your costumes!! How strange that your church has a Halloween party... I thought the church frowned on celebrating witches and stuff! Sounds like fun though!

Suz, hope you enjoyed getting out and about and tat packing up isn't too boring. Xx


----------



## lisaf

If I had steps I might do a puking pumpkin... but I won't want to clean it up :haha:

This is the kind of cool shadow thing I was thinking of.. not necessarily this design... but I think that shadow is just awesome!
https://bloximages.chicago2.vip.townnews.com/pantagraph.com/content/tncms/assets/editorial/3/06/398/306398d8-7ec3-51a9-9c04-7699626fea28.image.jpg


----------



## Onelildream

lisa- I love that one! soooo neat. Lemme know how your shadow turns out! I would love to do something like that.

Jess-nope our church is pro-acitivities; be that Halloween or not. Just no cross dressing, modest attire, no masks and no weapons. It was a carnival for the kids so there was bobbing for apples, a maze, play fishing, balloon dart game, etc. Last year they did a trunk-or-treat where all the parents decorated their trunks and passed out candy in the parkinglot to all of the kids. It's soooooo much safer to trick-or-treat with only the people you know!


----------



## Smile4me

Did anyone have ovulation cramping before ovulation?
I have had cramps for two days but not quite a positive yet. As I stated before its pretty dark today but not quite a positive yet.


----------



## Onelildream

I didn't this time, Verna. But I'm pretty sure last time I did...For a few days. CATCH THAT EGGY!


----------



## kcw81

I only noticed it one time Verna where it sort of felt like my uterus was aching around ovulation. weird feeling! feels like a period! PS your beer dinner thing sounded so fun and delish!


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG I love this halloween talk! DH says I should be american cos I love it so much. I once did a halloween party and had 4 outfit changes! Hehehehe Its fab!

Lisa I would love to have seen your WICKED pumpkin - Seen the show about 4x and its just the best!!! x

Casey - Whats the deal with the seeds hun?? Over here we pretty much toss the insides away......Althoug when I was younger I used to made necklaces from the seeds!

Catch that bloomin egg Verna darlin! Loved the dress up piccies btw xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hey I've made roast pumpkin seeds out of ours too! :thumbup: And making pumpkin soup out of the rest of it tomorrow! We always do!


----------



## Rudeollie

Wat do you do with the seeds then Lou and how are they???

GOD!!!!!!!! X factor judges infuriate me so frikin much! Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## kcw81

Hey Ellen, roasted salty seeds are so good! Take all the insides out of the pumpkin and separate the seeds and clean them good using a strainer thing and then dry them with a paper towel and put them on an oiled cookie sheet and sprinkle lots of salt and any spices you want, cayenne pepper or whatever, even parmesan cheese, and put them in the oven for about 15-20 minutes. they are soo good!


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- I would LOVE a pumpkin soup recipe. ;) hint hint.


----------



## babyloulou

I do the same as Casey but with dried chilli and salt. Delicious! 

I think all the acts are pretty crap tonight! Rubbish songs tonight! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

I've got two that I make Chell. Either a spicy pumpkin one or a pumpkin and apple one? X


----------



## lisaf

This was my "Wicked" pumpkin last year...

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/007.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

HOLY SH*TE LISA!!!!!!!! That is amazing! I ant one I want one lol!

Casey - Thanks for the seed receipe, sounds tasty and easy - My favourite food hahaha!

Lou - This weeks songs are rubbish.............Im DREADING Cher.......Think she's massacring one of my fav songs oh no! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Mmmmmm roasted pumpkin seeds... Yum!! XFactor is a bit nothing this week... Only 3 of them have sung Halloween songs too... Rubbish!

Verna I used to get dreadful ovulation pains that went on for about 3 days. Hope you catch that egg!! :) xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa... I LOVE that pumpkin! It's amazing!! Xx


----------



## Onelildream

Spicy pumpkin sounds delish. Thanks so much. yum yum


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!! I thought Cher was amazing this week! What a big surprise that was! :shock:


----------



## Rudeollie

I thought it was better than thunderbirds wapping she normally does but its all SO orchestrated with her - The crying the comments GAR! Hahahaha!

I agree Jess - LACK of halloween songs - where was the monster mash?? Where was Werewolves of london hey????? Grrrrr!

God Im So grumps today gals hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah most of them were not anything to do with Halloween at all! I still can't stand Katie- I can't actually believe how much I hate her! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

I know Lou Im like that with Cher - But dont like Katie either hahaha!

WTF was with her eyes eh??? Horrid and spolit Samantha and Tabatha for me lol!


----------



## babyloulou

Me too! How dare she sing Bewitched! Cowbag! :growlmad: And I was almost as mad when Wagner destroyed the mighty Meatloaf too! :growlmad: 

Cher is still crying now on Xtrafactor on ITV2 now!


----------



## Rudeollie

Ooooh Im gonna have to wait a few months til bubs is out and she turns 18 before I go find her and slap her lol! 

Ha! Wagner - he is soooo going to end up winning with this facebook group! Look at the Rage vs Joe group from last year! Im still Matt to win even tho that songs sucked! x


----------



## SBB

I've missed most of it, only saw from Paige... 

Now warning girls - we are moving tomorrow, and may not watch tomorrow. So don't spoil it for me!!!

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ok Suz honey, we shall NOT post about the results............And we shall all be there in spirit helping you move house xxx

Bath time for me - been on my gym ball and it doesnt 'alf hurt your lady bits! Ouchy! x


----------



## caz & bob

well i am tierd now xx


----------



## babyloulou

Is it a birthing ball you have ellen? Or just a normal gym ball? What do you do just jump up and down on it? Matts still my favourite too. I am SO bored of bloody Rebecca! 

Suz- good luck with the moving. Don't overdo it honey- get your OH doing it all :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I sit on a gym ball instead of a chair at work. Always have done. Can't imagine sitting on a chair all day now! Much more comfortable on my ball!! Is there a difference between gym ball and birthing balls?


----------



## Rudeollie

NO difference what so ever apart from a price tag! Hahahaha Ive had mine since I was oooh 18???? Love it, cept when Im preggers and I HAVE to use it hahahaha! It hurts from my ligaments been all stretched out n stuff!

Just had a bath with some tea tree in to soothe the bits and it feels better! x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow! That's brave Jess! What do the others in your work think of you perched on your little ball? :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Who told you to use it in pregnancy Ellen? I haven't had that advice! Do I need to buy one? You know how I like to buy more stuff! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

I helps to stregthen your core muscles Lou and mine are dogdy so Ive been using it all along - ts only now tho its starting hurting and its the ligaments mixed with bubs head being down in the nethers..........It also great to use IF they suspect breech. xxx


----------



## babyloulou

And do you just sit and bounce gently? I might get one then! Anything to help my body push this little boy out when it's time! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think everyone just accepts that I'm a little bit bonkers!! You'd think sitting on one 8 hours a day for 4 years would give me abs of steel, but alas no... Back doesn't hurt though! Have had some comedy moments where I stand up and it rolls away then I sit back down and end up on the floor! Oh and the time it sprung a leak and I slowly sank to the floor! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: jess I can just imagine everyone in your office laughing at you for that!! 

I might get one too :D infact I might even have one somewhere! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Its a bonus cos afters it will help us all get trim, I had a dvd for it years ago but lost it. Now I tend to use it with some of the Wii exercise!

Yep just gently bouncing and also rolling your pelvis while on it is great! 

Im using my friends giant trampoline wehn I get to week 37 to try get this one out hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

I thought I still had one too- but OH reckons he chucked it ages ago? I wonder if a spacehopper would work too? Cos then I could actually bounce across rooms on it!


----------



## Rudeollie

HAhahahaha Lou you nutball! Wait another month and THEN try that! Cos you wont get very far! Hahahhaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Lol Lou your baby will be out soon if you're space hoppering around your house! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I like the idea of a space hopper! More fun than a gym ball!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Brave you Ellen planning on going on a trampoline... I'd just roll around like a weeble even if I tried to use one now! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

That's what I thought! I could actually get places on it then and use it as in-house transport! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

hey guys, that is funny Jess sits on a fitness ball at work. We had a guy at my old office who did that too and it looked a bit odd with him in his button down shirt and slacks sitting on a big rubber ball at the computer. I guess it really helps a bad back though!

Suz, your house exchange went through? that is great! good luck on the move!


----------



## babyloulou

I've only just realised the clocks go back tonight UKers!! An extra hour in bed!! :happydance:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Peach! That would be hilarious watching you sink to the floor!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Alright ladies. We carved our pumpkins. I went to rinse off the seeds so we can roast them... and for some reason I put all the leftover pumpkin stuff down the garbage disposal. BIG mistake :( The pipes are now all clogged and I ended up sobbing hysterically over it :dohh:

on the bright side, our pumpkins came out great:
Mine:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Halloween2010008.jpg
DH:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Halloween2010006.jpg
and babys:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Halloween2010007.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love those pumpkins Lisa... Sorry you threw the insides away by mistake... I find myself doing things absent mindedly all the time at the moment... I scraped food left overs into the paper recycling bin the other night!!! Baby mushbrain!!


----------



## Rudeollie

MOrning girls!

Happy moving day Suz! Hope it all goes well!

Lisa - Love those pumpkins - The cat one is so cute! x

Well tidying and cooking day today as got my mum coming to stay..........WOULD have still been in bed if my BIL hadnt text me way too early! Idiot! x


----------



## SBB

Morning - great pumpkins Lisa! 

Right I will be packing for the day :D have a good one, catch up later x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! Loved the extra hour in bed! Just cuddling my dogs on the bed with a coffee! :thumbup: My mum and stepdad are coming today. Mum is going to do the nursery curtains and stepdad is going to put the security light up outside :thumbup:

Good luck with the moving Suz! Hope the rest of you have lovely days! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies happy halloween xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Ladies, I got a beautiful Bright Positive OPK this morning :) Whoop Whoop


----------



## SBB

:yipee: verna! 

Packing is hideous :( why didn't we just pay someone?! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

YAY! Verna that is the BEST news honey xxx

Awww Suz - Id come help you but you are just too far away xxx Make sure youre not going OTT with it missy ok?? xxx

Just cooking sunday dinner, pumpkin carved and sweeties ready for all the kiddies! x


----------



## kcw81

Morning ladies! Happy Halloween to you all! Don't get too spooked by ghosts and witches tonight!

Lisa, great pumpkin! you are an artiste!

Verna yay for your halloween opk! 

Good luck packing Suz hope it goes quickly and smoothly.

Lou that is so interesting how you guys do the time change this weekend and we have ours next weekend. I can't wait too! love the extra hour.

Do you think you will get lots of kiddies over ellen?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Casey xxx Yep we get tonnes of kids round where we live..........I have to draw the line at the ones that come knocking after 9 tho. They are like 15 and you KNOW they are gonna flour bomb if you turn them away so I pretend we are out hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

We used to get loads and loads at our little cottage where we used to live. They used to be at the door every few minutes! Not sure it will be as busy here although we have had two lots already! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Thankfully no-one has knocked on our door - all we could offer them is a cardboard box! 

In-laws were here and all sweeties have been packed away! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I don't envy you the packing at all Suz! I would be in tears if I had to do it now and I'm not as far along as you! I still haven't unpacked from the move! :lol:

Well after thinking we might not get as many rugrats coming round here we have been invaded! OH has been out once to fetch more sweets and even the local shop was running out of sweets! He's now had to go out again on the second trip of the night to
buy more from town! There's millions of them! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Bloody hell Lou!! 

Yeh it's hideous, had inlaws and BIL round today... Was really a lot more work than we thought and I'm shattered! Plus they all slurp their tea, and it makes me want to actually punch them repeatedly in the face!!!! :growlmad: I hate it... 

We've got probably a full day tomorrow then will just have to come back to clean... Will need a whole days sleep after! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Suz bless you! I know ALL about inlaws and their annoying habits and vile ways haha!

Lou - Ive taken the pumpkin in now - Its been 2 constant hours of gettin up and going downstairs to give them sweets. Im knackered now! hahaha 

Well mums just bought some of mine and hubbys bday pressis - Me a camel Poncho from H&M and DH a new coat! Bonus too cos she's doing my ironing! yay! hahaha x


----------



## SBB

I want some presents too :( :haha: 

No-one has knocked on our door, we don't have a pumpkin and I think its a rule that kids only knock on doors with pumpkins! OH heard some kids outside and switched the light off and legged it into the back room :rofl: like they wouldn't have seen the light go off!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Meany OH Suz!! :rofl: And I so know what you mean about the drink slurping thing! My OH slurps all his drinks! He sounds like he's drinking them through a straw- and it's certainly annoying me more now I'm pregnant! :growlmad: 

Ellen- we have two pumpkins lit in the window too! I'll move them when we run out of sweets! What's your poncho like? Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Im not sure if it will show cos H&M online dpesnt post v well if I remember rightly but its this:

https://shop.hm.com/gb/shoppingwindow?dept=DAM_TRO_ALL&shoptype=S

Shes getting me some new boots too once I decide which I want.............. xxx


----------



## babyloulou

No the link doesn't work! I'm sure it's lovely though- I like H & M :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Its a typical cable knit poncho but where you normally have the arms "wings" it has some chunky buttons............Its lvoely and will be great for post baby fat hiding hahaha!

XFACTOR! Remeber no give aways for Suz xxx


----------



## babyloulou

So exciting!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

we have had loads of trick and treaters at the door carnt belevie how many has been here we have a punkin up stairs window and a pun kin hung up on the door out side and the window down stairs we have got stickers and a banner xxxx


----------



## SBB

I think we'll have a pumpkin next year and dress baby Jesus up! 

I watched x factor and am pleased with the result! Feel free to discuss! I won't say too much in case anyone else hasn't seen it yet? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im pleased with that cos that performance last night was SH*TE! Way off key right from the start of it!

Whats was the dealo with JK and Cheryl btw??? Im SICK of cheyls kiss ass with Simon, I really hope Kylie kicks her into touch next week hahaha x

PS: Cannot WAIT to dress these babies up for xmas and halloween x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm pleased with the result too, but wish both of them had gone!!! :rofl: two words... Drama queen....

Verna, yay for your opk!! Go catch that egg!! :) xx


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Meany OH Suz!! :rofl: And I so know what you mean about the drink slurping thing! My OH slurps all his drinks! He sounds like he's drinking them through a straw- and it's certainly annoying me more now I'm pregnant! :growlmad:

Yep I am definitely more irritated by that, and eating noises at the moment! And if oh breathes in my face!! :wacko: I get in a right strop :haha: sometimes oh slurps his tea, then claims it makes it taste better :rofl: which infuriates me even more!! 
Today 3 slurpers almost pushed me over the edge :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

JK basically said that Cheryl and Danni were useless and he couldn't believe he had to go on XFactor and sing in front of amateurs... ie Danni and Cheryl!!! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yeh what was with Cheryl not clapping jk and looking like thunder?! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh just read that peach - fair enough :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha And now I offically LOVE JK! Hahahaha Im such a b*tch! Hehehehe

I dont mind Danni tho, I loved the fact she did a Kath and Kim impression last night........So funny! x


----------



## babyloulou

I quite like Dannii too. She looks better every year too!


----------



## babyloulou

So glad Katie was in the bottom again!! :rofl: :devil:


----------



## Smile4me

Happy Halloween Girls We are about to take the kiddos out for some Trick or Treating Yay then snuggle up and CATCH AN EGG!!!! I had a lovely weekend, I hope you ladies did to. DH and I went to see JackAss 3 today.


----------



## SBB

Have fun verna - with both things!! :haha: 

Jess did you watch downton abbey? There's an ad for series 1 on DVD so I guess it's going to be a long running thing :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, totally hooked!! Love Maggie smith and Dan Stevens... Dreamy!! The only thing with the DVD coming out is that it probably means we're close to the end of the first series... :cry: it's so brilliant! Have it all v+ed, but might buy the DVDs too!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Catch that eggy Smile!!

Happy Halloween everyone! Still waiting on the trick-or-treaters!! They better come and get this candy before I eat it all!


----------



## lisaf

Well, its 3:30pm.. we finally just now got the drain cleared :( $170 from a stupid mistake.


----------



## SBB

Jess I thought that too... Prob the last one next week as it'll prob be in 6's and I think there's been 5? 

Lisa :( I didn't realise the blockage was so bad :nope: :hugs: 

Tyson step away from the candy!!! How are you feeling? Ready to pop?! 

We still haven't heard from Laura :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Lisa!! Sorry- I didn't realise it was so bad either! :hugs: 

Suz- I'll text laura tomorrow and see how they all are. I'll tell her to get her arse on here with photos x

Tyson- I've eaten so many sweets I feel sick! :sick:


----------



## lisaf

Well it only cost so much because its a sunday. I'm sure it would have been cheaper tomorrow but then we'd be losing money by one of us missing work and not having done the laundry etc :( I hate wasting money and this was totally avoidable, you know?


----------



## babyloulou

Accidents happen though Lisa! Gotta just forgive yourself and forget it :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

lol, thanks.. it was just an avoidable accident, you know? And the hormones don't make it easy to let go of :)


----------



## kcw81

hope everyone had a great halloween! We have not gotten many trick or treaters and its already 9pm! boo! I Wanted to give lots of our candy away!

Today we went to my friends house and she gave me her crib, her changing table, her pack and play portable playpen thing, blankets, and bedding!! I am so happy, and they all look great. The crib looks practically new and it matches the changing table. oh that makes me so relieved to have some stuff off the list and get it for free!!


----------



## SBB

That's a good free stash KC!! 

My friend who just had a baby, well she's 5 months... She hasn't offered me anything! Like I was saying I didn't want to spend money on a Moses basket, and she has one that's taking up room in her tiny flat, and she hasn't even offered it to me! Whereas my friend who is ttc at the moment has one that was given to her, and said I could borrow it! :shrug: I told my ttc friend when she gets up the duff she can borrow whatever she likes... Makes sense to help each other out as it's all so expensive! 

Anyway... Morning girls :wave: I am up v early :wacko: it's a misty day looking out at our beautiful view for the last time! Oh well, bye house :haha: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

HELLO girls i have finally made it on. Im so sorry i have been soooooo busy. How are we all. Ill post some pictures of my gorgeous little man tomorrow. How are we all getting on?

xxxxx


----------



## SBB

Yay Laura!!!! I'm so excited :yipee: 

How are you? How is baby shae? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Laura- lovely to see you? How's beautiful Shae? How are you feeling? Tired? X

Suz- morning :hi:


----------



## laura6914

he is great, bit of a hand full but worth every sleepless night. 
im exhausted and its so hard at times but im so in love with him. 

how ae everyones bumps?

xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw I bet it's really hard... But all worth it as you say! Can't wait to see him :D 

Everyone is good, I am moving house twice, once now then in 4 weeks :( that's pretty hideous! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww i bet he's gorgeous! I can't wait to see a photo! X 

I think everyone is pretty much fine. I can't think of anything that's happened out of the ordinary? Can you Suz? 

I've got a busy week this week- midwife appt, GTT test, 4D scan, first antenatal class!!


----------



## laura6914

god your both busy bunnies arent you. Suz i feel sorry for you. Moving is stressful enough let alone having to do it twice. Sorry its taking me so long to reply. Shae is being a right pain in the bum this morning. Came back from my moms yesterday and he has been handled and held too much and is expecting it constantly today. Its threw him right out of his routine and he expects to be rocked to sleep now where as before if you put him down after a bottle he would just nod off nicely. 

xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay Laura! Very good to see you on here xxx Glad Shae is doign ok apart from being molly coddled by family.......Im pretty sure we'll ALL end up saying that over the next few months! Doh!

Hi Suz and Lou! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! 

Laura glad Shae is doing well, if spoilt! :haha: 

Lou, that sounds like a full on week although come to think of it I have my 3D scan hopefully on Thurs (rescheduled for later in the day), plus I have my flu jab tomorrow and consultant appt on Thurs... Looks like we'll all be busy!! :haha:

Suz, hope you're taking it easy!! :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo... Yay! I've moved up a thing on my ticker!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay congrats Jess! I loved moving up to the 7th box- it looks so much closer!


----------



## babyloulou

Doctor's just phoned me and told me to stay off this week and my maternity starts next Monday- so that's it for work and me! :happydance: 

He also told me not to worry about the Jury Service- he says now I have replied saying I'll be ridiculously pregnant by then common sense should prevail- if it doesn't he will sort it! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sounds like you have a lovely Doc Lou! Yay for no more work!! I have 5 weeks left...


----------



## babyloulou

He is the nicest doctor in the world honestly! It's like going to talk to your Dad! :rofl: I keep putting off changing doctors to my new town! :-( I don't want to! :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

I wouldn't... they never check! :) x


----------



## babyloulou

Won't I have to change my address with my doctors though?? Then won't they make me change?


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies,
Yay Laura so nice to see you on here hun, I totally understand the whole exaustion thing but well worth it hun, I'm so happy for you!

OK ladies, I got an even darker OPK this morning which leads me to believe that I am ovulating on cd16&17 not the 14th which could explain why we didn't catch that egg last month.... so I have a question, I have been following the EMS plan but chose not to this month because dh has lower numbers so we dtd on cd5, cd9, cd12, cd14 and 16, should I dtd the next three days like the EMS plan says to do or every other day like tomorrow, then skip a day and one for safe keeping? UGH so confusing!

I hope you all are not in a candy coma this morning, I had NONE, I refuse to eat any of it, I've got to drop these 10 pounds from Clomid!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Technically you should change your address, but I know my SIL didn't for years after she moved, so that she could stay at the same GP....


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Verna, I would do tonight and then weds for good luck!... sperm can live for up to 5 days... the egg only lasts 6-24 hours... Good luck hon! Sending you lots of :dust: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls xxx Good news on your leave Lou! Thats brilliant news!

Have you read about poor Lily Allen?? She lost her little one again, 6months gone. Ive been bawling my eyes out for her............ I cant even begin to imagine what she is going through xxx

Verna - I hope you get that egg kicked into touch this month sweetie xx

AFM Im off for a kip while mum does housework. SLept badly last night, dumb clock changes! xxx


----------



## Smile4me

awww now you've got me in tears, Poor Lily Allen, I was in tears yesterday watching my favorite show Guilliana and Bill Ransic, same situation they have tried everything and they were 6 weeks along and she lost the baby :( OH tragedy, I hate it!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh God, poor Lily... How very very sad... :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

6 months gone!! :shock: Do they know why?? She had an early miscarriage last time didn't she?? 

Verna- I agree with Peach- that should cover your bases :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Very sad for Lily Allen and Giuliana and Bill!

SBB, I am ready to pop...let's get this going!

Lou, I'm glad I'm not the only one candy sick! The kids finally did come and we gave away all the candy.

AFM, I'm back at work for this week and possibly next week...unless LO decides to make an appearance! It's hard getting back in the swing of things after 2 months off...and my e-mail is down :( But I'm finally in my due month!! :yipee:


----------



## babyloulou

I can't believe how long you US girls have to work for!! :shock: I barely coped up until 20 odd weeks! I feel very lazy! :blush:


----------



## SBB

Poor lily Allen that's so awful :cry: 

We have got all our stuff to the rented house... Oh is still at the other house sorting stuff and putting it into storage... The cats seem ok with the new house, although grey will not stop miaowing!! 

I am shattered... I need a whole days sleep but I have to go to stupid antenatal class tomorrow :growlmad: 

On v slow connection, not sure this house has broadband but our friend said it did! So will catch up later when it doesn't take 2 hours to load a page... 

X x xn


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
hope you had a great weekend.
I had way too much junk food, and cake and icecream....there was so much around as I am a Halloween bday baby, but still enough of that...agghh
we headed up to the mountains, was a lovely get away. I will definitely miss snowboarding this winter.
Oh and DH got me a Wiifit for my bday...:blush: lol...I was like are you trying to tell me something? I've actually wanted that for a long time, so no harm in the gift...just a touch sensitive right now ha ha

Tyson- congrats on being in your due date month :happydance: gosh I cant wait to get there

Lou- Congrats on your 7th box, whoo hoo :happydance:

Smile- I agree with Peach, tonight and wed sounds perfect. I think you guys have your bases covered for sure, fx'd for you this cycle :dust:

I am so sad about Lilly Allen, oh my gosh you rarely hear of that in the 6th month, makes me want to cry. She has had one before but early on, so sad


----------



## Smile4me

Sara (Boots2) got her BFP today! YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## kcw81

hey girls! Laura, it is nice to hear from you, glad little shae is going well. 

Verna I Am excited for you to be heading into your 2ww pretty soon! 

Suz I cannot believe your moving deal, you have to move twice? so are you just not going to unpack when you get to the first place?? I say if your one friend has an extra moses basket or whatever and its taking up space you should just directly ask for it! what can she say? maybe she is saving it for a relative or something.

Ellen thats terrible about Lilly. i can't imagine, so far gone too. makes no sense!!

Marg you are so close now, is it just like everyday you wake up and think, "this could be the day"? how exciting!!

Lou you are getting time off soon? and you are already taking your first prenatal class? cool!


----------



## lisaf

I can't believe you UK girls get so much time off work, lol! Depending on what my work decides to give me off, I may work up until my due date or until I'm medically unable to work.
(If they are only going to give me the required 6 weeks after birth, then I'm getting off early, lol... if they'll give me extra time afterwards, I'll work as long as I can :haha:)

So sorry to hear about Lily Allen :(
I don't watch that Guilliana and Bill thing, but I knew they struggled so hard to get pregnant. That has to be so horrible to go through that in front of the whole nation though... I mean think of how careful most of us are to tell people we actually KNOW until 12 weeks just in case... :( :cry:
One of my friends is going to find out this week if she really had a MMC or if she just has a tilted uterus or conceived later than she thought (Its not looking hopeful as she found out nearly right away, so not much chance of a later conception... she was supposed to be 9 weeks but measured 6 w/ no hb 2 weeks ago ... it was her choice to wait an extra week because her doctor was out of town, her birthday was last week, and she just wanted more time to give it a shot). I feel so bad too, she found out the DAY after I announced on facebook and she and I were messaging each other back and forth pretending like we'd have to fight over our other friend's hand-me-downs.

Britt - I love my Wii fit, though I'm afraid to try the yoga stuff right now with all the abdominals it uses and the round ligament pains etc. I may have to talk DH into getting me into a proper prenatal yoga class. I always end up playing the games on the Wii fit, hehe.

KC - WOW, thats so awesome you got so much stuff crossed off the list all at once, and for FREE.. and in great condition, and all matchy!! :haha: Totally awesome. I'm still trying to get our butts in gear to clean up and organize the house.


----------



## Onelildream

Who's lily?

Lou, can I get your spicy pumpkin recipe? PUH-LEEEEEASE????

Ugh, I'm in the odd, looking fat, not looking quite pregnant stage...but I cannot button my pants and am far too small for my maternity clothes. Gotta love that stage. My friends just think I stopped working out. lol.


----------



## lisaf

People at work keep staring at my belly... and since I have quite a LOT of fat there normally, I know there is no way they can see anything so its just kind of akward, lol.


----------



## Onelildream

I have a good friend that is bigger usually...She's expecting (a week later than me). It's been quite noticeable I think. She's super cute and it makes me jealous she looks so pregnant already! I think with all body shapes and sizes-it doesn't matter how big or small you are, pregnant bellies are stinkin cute!


----------



## Onelildream

Has anyone heard of Violet Crumble candybar? I want one...I had one in Maine, but I cannot find one anywhere else. Stupid pregnancy cravings. Same thing the other night, I wanted a KitKat soooo bad, but once I had one; it was totally worthless. Didn't even taste how I wanted it to! lol


----------



## lisaf

lol, I can't wait to have a bump that is different than my usual flubber... lol... Right now I am being totally honest that its just how I normally look. I feel it getting firmer in there, but I could still button my jeans without much effort. It wouldn't be comfortable, but I could do it.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Violet Crumble's are Australian I think Chell... I'm sure you can find them online to order! :)


----------



## Onelildream

Awww, Lisa, you are beautiful! I'm excited for the 20 week bump. Then people can actually tell! does the second trimester begin at 13 weeks or after 13 weeks is over??? I never can remember...


----------



## Peach Blossom

They're like Crunchies, that we have over here, so I can always send you some of those instead! :) xx


----------



## Onelildream

I heard about Crumble. I think they are a little more accessible in the US than Violet Crumble... Do they taste as yummy?? lol


----------



## lisaf

it varies, lol... once you hit 12 weeks, you're officially on your 13th week, but I think its official at 13w3d (40 weeks divided by 3). 
The 12 week mark is still sort of considered the milestone though.
But BnB takes that 13w3d thing and rounds it up to 14w :haha:

I don't feel like I belong on the 2nd tri boards since the description says 'nausea is gone, feeling better' etc... and I'm still pretty miserable, :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

oops i meant crunchie


----------



## Peach Blossom

Crunchies are amazing! Try one if you see one! :) x


----------



## Onelildream

hahaha. Sorry you feel so crappy, Lisa. I got a friggin miracle and all of my nausea is completely gone (except for nasty strong smells that I swear would make me puke if I wasn't pregnant!) That's why I was sooo scared I lost my baby. With my other two I was deathly sick from 7-17 weeks. Woohoo, not this go around! If this one continues on like this; I think I might want a few more kids!
Well, I better go tend to those little ones, they are all washed and clean from the bath and ready for Mommy to play!


----------



## lisaf

Chel - ok I'm totally jealous, but I guess since you've been sick until 17wks before its only fair you get one great ride!
I feel like mine is worse! I threw up on Friday from just watching a Family Guy clip that DH wanted me to see :( It wasn't even a gross clip, it just referred to something gross and my mind took over the rest.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## lisaf

ok... I totally want to pout! :( I came in 2nd on the pet photo contest I was competing on facebook for... but by my count I actually tied for first. I don't think they counted the votes on both pictures I posted (even though they told me to post the picture again because it was getting buried and told me the votes would get added together from both pictures).
I won a $25 gift card instead of a $75 leash and collar set :(
I don't want to be a sore loser, but I did just reply and ask if they got all the votes from both her pictures.


----------



## TySonNMe

RECOUNT!!! I would have went and voted for you had I known...then you would've won!


----------



## Smile4me

Margaret, I can't believe you are so close sweetie!!! YAY!! Rest up while you can hun.


----------



## lisaf

Yay!!! they re-counted and are giving me the 1st place prize too! 
Thanks Tyson! They still would have counted wrong even if you'd have voted :) 
:happydance: They just made me happy!!


----------



## lisaf

So they just reposted with the correct announcement... seems they missed the 2nd picture for my dog Buster :haha: Think I should point that out so I get 2nd place too? :rofl:
I'm just going to pretend you can only win 1 prize because thats only fair (though I do believe they told me otherwise when I first entered)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay!! That's great news Lisa! Congrats! :) x


----------



## lisaf

Now I have to pick a pattern and make sure I get the right size!
Unfortunately the patterns I love best are girly ones, and we have a boy dog (who is already mistaken for a girl most of the time because he's so dang cute)


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have had to reschedule the 3D scan again as OH now can't make it back on Thursday... so have booked for Friday lunchtime! so excited!! Can't wait! :)


----------



## lisaf

GREAT news!! I'm glad you got it rescheduled and only 1 day later? Thats awesome!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls - loads of chatting!! 

Kc we have moved into a furnished place for the time being... So it's not too bad... It's a lovely house, our friends let it for short stays and I did it up for them and bought all the stuff so at least I know where everything is! Then all our stuff is in storage for when we move.

Sorry girls I'm so exhausted, I can't remember what I've read! I'll have to catch up with you all properly tomorrow...

Oh is taking the day off tomorrow so he'll come to antenatal class :happydance: then we'll go clean up the house... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

This is where we're staying... 

https://www.eversholtcricketgreen.com/ click on 'the cottage' to see pics... 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Aww Good Luck Suz, I'm so happy you have a place to stay int he interem, that takes some stress off of you hun. 

Get some rest sweetie!


----------



## TySonNMe

Yay for Lisa AND Peach!! :yipee:


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad you come some were lisa f the pics was brill loved them xxxx


----------



## SBB

Lisa post the pics on here x


----------



## SBB

Uk girls 'the little house' is tonight at 9 on itv 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm just about to watch it Suz! I'm looking forward to it (although I am usually disappointed by ITV dramas!) 

I am so, so, so glad I haven't gone back to work this week! I've just found out Ofsted are in at school on Weds and Thurs! God this week would have been hell if I'd have gone back!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

I always cry when someone has to have a C section.... I think I really don't want one and I'd be so upset if I had to have one... :( 

Lou that's great you weren't at work then! Were you due to go back? Have you been signed off for longer? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

This was the winning picture. The picture of my dog is one that I've shown you guys before.


----------



## SBB

That is extremely cute Lisa!!! :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's a gorgeous picture Lisa! Beautiful cat! :thumbup:

Suz- I thought the first part of that was really good will definitely watch next weeks! What a creepy mother-in-law!! :shock: However what really, really annoys me is how much of next weeks story they bloody showed at the end! Almost the whole bloody episode was shown! Wankers! 

Yes I have been signed off for this next week - spoke to the doc today. My maternity leave starts next Monday so I'm not going back now! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

That's great you're not having to go back :happydance: 

Yep I will watch next week too I quite liked it! And yeh the showed so much of next weeks :nope: 

Graze box coming tomorrow and it's got flapjacks in :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

ok... what do you guys consider flapjacks... because in no way would I want flapjacks mailed to me if they are the same thing over here, lol.


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo- I'm going to go look at my emails and see what I'm getting in mine! :dance:

Lisa- this is a flapjack..... https://www.graze.com/products/browse/1027/flapjacks


----------



## babyloulou

I seem to have a load of sweet nuts this time! :haha: 

I've got "sweet as a nut" (which is frosted cashews, honey almonds and honey hazelnuts), I've got "honey bee good" (which is honey cashews, honey peanuts and honey pecans) and then a spicy nut mix and the Copacabana (which is brazil nuts, dark chocolate buttons and milk chocolate buttons)!! I'm gonna be all nutted out! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Ah... that makes more sense, lol... Apparently we call those flapjacks here too, but I've never ever ever seen them.
These are the only things I've seen called flapjacks (don't dare use another food term in case it just confuses things more) https://image.shutterstock.com/display_pic_with_logo/52947/52947,1235790956,1/stock-photo-flapjacks-or-pancakes-in-a-pile-or-tower-with-woman-cook-or-chef-mixing-pancake-or-flapjack-mixture-25759318.jpg


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> I'm gonna be all nutted out! :haha:

PMSL!!! I have such a dirty mind :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol at least you'll be getting lots of protein!! 

I read the little print out last time, and there was 700 odd calories in the box :wacko: that's like a whole meal!! 

&#58663;&#57418;&#57419;&#57416;


----------



## SBB

Lisa those are pancakes! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi ladies!! I hope are you and your little beans are doing well and giving you all lots of kicks!! LOL xxx


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. ok good, we call them pancakes too (flapjacks sometimes though). I was afraid pancake would only refer to makeup or something strange over there (pancake makeup for example)


----------



## SBB

Pancake makeup?! We have those fat pancakes and we also make thin ones with lemon and sugar on.... Mmmm I could eat one now! But I'm going to bed soon :D 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

The thin ones we call crepes....
Pancake makeup - a cosmetic or theatrical makeup made of a soluble, matte powder compressed into a thin cake and typically applied with a damp sponge

Think the thickness of clown makeup.
Its used in the theater or to cover up scars/defects in some cases.


----------



## babyloulou

I think we used to have pancake makeup in the 1920s or so! :lol: It's the old Hollywood style of makeup aint it? 

And yes I think of those you posted as american pancakes x


----------



## Rudeollie

Mornin girls xxx Odd convo on here last night, went from delicious flapjacks to pancake makeup?!??!? hahahaha

My Olli cat is being VERY odd today - He keeps fussing my knees (???) and nuzzling but with his teeth! It blikin well hurts! He wont leave em alone! x

Mums gone home so Im intending on lazyin around cos I am shattered from her stay! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry ladies, I didn't think much of The little house... Thought the script was weak and moved too quickly in broad strokes to build up any proper tension. Also thought the performances were a little contrived and unrealistic... Will probably watch the second bit though!! :rofl:

Just sitting in the GP waiting room. Had my flu jab 5 mins ago and they asked me sit here for 15 mins in case I have any adverse effects. Baby Peach is very active this morning... She seems to have swapped sides!! Normally feel her on the left but she's all over on the right this morning!!

So thanks to Lisa and Suz I have decided that I can't have anything but pancakes for breakfast!!! There is a place near mr at workthat cooks them fresh.... Mmmmmm.....


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning Ellen! Wonder why your puss cat is being weird... My puss at was quite clingy this morning too... He looked positively depressed when I left the house this morning! Hope he stops biting you! :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Jess - Hope the jab didnt hurt too much honey pie xxx And enjoy your pancakes!

Odd that baby peach is going bonkers today cos this one is too - Its just a constant bump nudge like a pinball machine! Its relaly not comfy!

Oh, forgot almost - Asda Pharmacy are doing 6weeks TENS rental for £10!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ive sent my mum off to get me one.. Apparently the number on the asda box takes u through to MAMA TENS - talk about a bargain save cos mama tens hire is about £30 x


----------



## Peach Blossom

That's a very good deal Ellen... I'm hoping for a water birth though so not sure whether to get a tens machine or not... All these decisions we have to make!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Im going to use the tens for early labour and then move onto water IF I can get the pool - Of not I'll stick with the tens............My cousins both used tens and water and found both worked a treat! x

SO many bloomin decisions isnt there! Madness! x


----------



## SBB

Morning girls... Hope everyone is ok today :D 

We went to antenatal class, was ok, would like OH to come to the rest but he can't take any more days off. 

I'm sooooo tired :( not only from moving but grey cat woke at 5 and started miaowing, and she hasn't stopped... It's literally constant. It's like she's telling us we've moved! Erm yeh we know, now shut the fuck up so we can sleep :cry: don't know what to do with her, just hoping it doesn't last long... 

Just tucking into my graze box, then we have to go back to the house to tidy and clean :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, have you got some Feliway? It should help to settle her. I have the diffuser and the spray. Will be good for when baby comes too.


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- our terrier was like that when we moved. He soon settled. Give her a couple of days x 

We've got our antenatal class tomorrow night too after my GTT. 

That's a bargain on the TENs Ellen- but if you get it now do you have to give it back in six weeks at 38 weeks? 

I'm so tired at the moment. I am still in bed! I feel like I can't physically get up. I've felt like this for two days now! I'm not sure if I'm getting ill or whether it's just pregnancy exhaustion!?! Haven't even eaten yet!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think eating might help Lou! Hope you're not coming down with anything. :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

We have some feliway diffuser in the bedroom, going to the vets later so will get the spray too... I think she just needs time! Now dannys given her wet food she's shut up. Oh no I spoke to soon! Louder now!! :dohh: 

Just stay in bed Lou! You're tired and your body wants you to rest, so listen! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Bring her here Suz and she can do a chorus with my terrier! He loves to howl, scream and sing! :rofl:

I've just been downstairs to get my Nibble box- that's as much food preparing as I can manage! :haha: Its not as good without flapjacks in! Two of my nuts are almost the same! Bit boring this week! Although I do like the Copacabana- the Brazils and chocolate! Yum!


----------



## Peach Blossom

You can ask them to send you things by ticking the "send soon" button... I'm getting mine on Friday... loving the honey nuts and tropical mix last week!


----------



## Peach Blossom

suz, I have a healing and relaxation cd for animals if you want me to send a copy to you! :) Seems to send my cat off to sleep! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - You buy like a dvd from Asda, and then you call the number on the box and book your machine..........They send it to you 3 weeks before your EDD so you can practice and then you have it for 3 weeks after then send it back in a freepost envelope or by courier. Thats normally how tens hire works! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Cool! That sounds really good! I wonder if you can order them online???


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo.. yeah I like that idea! Well done Asda! :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Good morning ladies! :hi:


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Ladies, 
Another STRONG OPK this morning dtd last night so I sure hope this is our month so strange though to ovulate so late but I guess that is why we havent been successful as of yet, I think we stop too soon... hehe

Flapjack talk is making me want my wonderful dh's banana and nut oatmeal pancakes, YUM I'm going to have him make me some tomorrow :)

Lou hun I hope you get rested and feel better sweetie.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, I totally got the OV date of my cycle wrong on this pregnancy... Baby Peach would not be 6 months cooked if we'd stopped when I thought the fertile time was up! Think we dtd around CD18/19 and that most definitely was the "lucky shag" as it has now become! :haha: Really hope that this is your month honey! :hugs: :dust: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- just keep going honey. My last cycle was a complete mystery! I still don't know when I ovulated!? Just keep covering the bases! X


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies! 
Hey Verna, wow another +ve opk is that 2 or 3 in a row now? crazy. Do you still have the O pains? Hoping this is your cycle hon 

Hope you feel better Lou

2 days until I am 6 weeks!! First scan is Nov 10th, I can hardly wait


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you sweetie, we will continue to dtd but I have to skip tonight to give his lil swimmers time to gear up don't ya think? I even forgot preseed last night ... too caught up in the moment... LOL 
Thank you so much for the positive reinforcement girls :)


----------



## Smile4me

Yes hun I had a pretty good one on cd16, then yesterday and today was darker than the control line. Nope Ovulation pains were around the 15th .... 

OMG 6 weeks already hun that is FABULOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Yes hun I had a pretty good one on cd16, then yesterday and today was darker than the control line. Nope Ovulation pains were around the 15th ....
> 
> OMG 6 weeks already hun that is FABULOUS!!!!!!

hmm interesting. My FS told me to take the first positive opk and ignore the rest but who knows? either way you have your bases covered and thats good that you got caught up in the moment, thats the way it should be :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> suz, I have a healing and relaxation cd for animals if you want me to send a copy to you! :) Seems to send my cat off to sleep! :haha:

Yes please Jess that would be great! Brown cat normally gets up at 6 to tap the wardrobe doors so if we could lull them into a sleep all night that would be amazing! I'll PM you my address. Grey seems a bit better since we got back.. I just know at 5 am she'll start again! 

I am so exhausted. I can barely keep my eyes open! I am hopefully getting cleaners to come and clean the old house tomorrow - I seriously can't cope with thinking about it let alone doing it :wacko: so I hope I can sort it... 

Verna I hope you've caught that eggie! It's nice you're getting carried away in the moment and not thinking non stop about ttc... 

How you feeling Lou? 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

I'm not at all honestly, I mean yesterday I was sooo damn excited that I had a darker line than the control line and texted dh that and he said when he got home, that he prefer I say it and not text it to him because it is such a intimate detail that he feels less of it when I text him so we got that out of the way and continued our journey :) I Love that we are so open and honest about it all and we can get through this with no arguing or miscommunications (hence no Clomid emotions) I feel so good about this cycle, but I don't want to get my hopes up, if it happens it does and if it doesn't well then we wait until January to see what our next steps will be, but for now, we are just enjoying each other.
I also talked to him about stepping away from the Clomid threads and he said that if it helps me get through the emotions from the miscarriage then to continue what I am doing ... this was after we watched the emotional episode last night of Guilliana and Bill ....he he my dh is as addicted as I am because he says she is so much like me it's scary.... we have the same wharped sense of humor and other things but all in all Life is Good right now and I am being patient. :)

I love you girls! Thank you so much for letting me walk through your journey with you, I will join you soon!


----------



## babyloulou

Verna :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Love you Verna! :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hug: Verna xxx


----------



## kcw81

:hugs:aww verna we love you too. I am so glad you have such a great dh to support you.

OK Pancakes please!! now! with butter and syrup!! 

Was the needle bad jess? I know you hate needles right? 

I am tired too lou. ITs hard to imagine taking care of little one when I feel worn out like I do sometimes. 

Suz are you all moved in now? is everything all set up so you can be comfortable for the time being?

Hi Ellen, MArg and Britt!:wave:


----------



## babyloulou

I'm so tired it's weird!! I don't know how I can get up in the morning and go for my glucose test!? And the to Antenatal in the evening! I just haven't got the energy! I don't think I've ever been this tired in my life! :lol: I feel like how you feel when you've been half way around the world and have serious, serious jet lag! I can't even summon the energy to get up to get myself a drink!


----------



## SBB

Yep KC all moved in, nothing put away yet, but I'll chill tomorrow and then sort it Thursday - we can live out of suitcases til then! 

I really want pancakes too :D 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Lou hun get dh to put a mini fridge by the bed... ha!!
I'm telling you now get ALL the sleep you can because this is only the beginning... ha!

UGH seriously all this pancake talk, I just want some hot buttermilk flapjacks with maple syrup and butter... FOOD COMA!!!!! I'm starving now... I had a rice cake for breakfast :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey KC, you'd think injecting myself daily for the last 6months I'd be used to needles, but no, I couldn't look whilst she gave me the jab!! :rofl: My arm hurts like a ******* now though... no one better bump in to me on the tube tonight of there'll be trouble!


----------



## SBB

Lou have you had your iron levels checked lately?xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha... how weird... I didn't write all those *'s... I wrote a word... obviously too rude for you delicate little things! See if anyone can guess what it was! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I think the midwife checked them at 24 weeks. I was taking Spatone sachets but my last blood test showed my iron levels as mega high so I stopped taking them! Maybe I should start again....?


----------



## babyloulou

Begins with "b" ends in "d"??? I can't believe you've been censored!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

It might be the 3rd tri tiredness setting in Lou... Poor you :hugs: Hope you get some more energy soon. xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Gold star to you Lou! I love that I've been censored... especially with some of the language on this site! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! I always say "hurts like a b*stard" - brilliant saying!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

hey you guys its so weird because I say fuck and suz says it ALL the time and it doesn't get censored! 

Lou do you get more energy once you get up and eat a proper breakfast though? that usually helps me. I also have a little bit of caffeine and that must help.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxx


----------



## kcw81

Verna a ricecake for breakfast! that just makes me sad.


----------



## Peach Blossom

A ricecake isn't food... its a punishment!


----------



## babyloulou

No Casey- not really- my energy levels don't seem to be moving throughout the day! It's bed, settee, then bed again!


----------



## kcw81

Shoot Lou, that must be so hard to get up and get anything done! you will have to get one of those motorized scooters to take you around town.


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! That would be good actually! I would love not having to
walk anywhere! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

yeah me too Lou. so do any of you sleep on your back sometimes? I know you are supposed to sleep on your side but I Find myself shifting and waking up on my back. its so much more comfy sometimes because when I am on my side the baby really acts up.


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-HUGS

Ladies-I don't know any cuss words. So shame on you. ;)

I'm feeling hungry all of the time. And sick when I don't eat. Growth spurt?! I'm still not sure when to announce my pregnancy to the world... I have been procrastinating it. All of my friends have been announcing theirs whenever I think to...so I don't want to.


----------



## Onelildream

I wrote Pampers some hatemail after an incident last night:

I am a very loyal Pampers user. I have 2 kids, and am expecting a 3rd. I have always only exclusively used Pampers. I love your diapers. I am furious, however with your boxes. Numerous times I have been holding a box of diapers while the side has given out (the handle) and the box has tumbled to the floor. Let me paint you a picture of last night: my husband was carrying the diaper box full of 176 size 4 diapers. He was ahead of my sweet 4 year old daughter on the stairs. Well your stupid box gave way at the handle, and my poor husband tried everything to catch that box before it plummeted down the stairs and pegged my sweet, unexpecting daughter and threw her to the ground. She tumbled down several stairs before reaching bottom with the weight of the box pegging her down. Imagine the horror that my sweet daughter felt, the inconsolable crying and the pain that that caused. Now imagine her sweet little 2 year old brother witnessing her laying at the bottom of the stairs unable to move. Screaming because of how terrified he was. I'm sure we are not the only ones whom have experienced your faulty boxes. An extra piece of cardboard in the handle or reinforcement would easily solve this problem. Even using plastic with reinforced handles, instead of using inexpensive cardboard boxes with weak handles would solve the problem. Now I have always vouched for Pampers, and continued to pay more even while we went through college and pinched our pennies, because of unsurpassed QUALITY; but last night I most certainly did not see where you value quality and safety, I only saw where you might have lessened the strength and ability of a box to save extra money. If that is the case here, with Pampers, shame on you.


----------



## SBB

Oooh nice letter chell! Poor daughter :( that's rubbish I hope they listen! 

Jess :rofl: I can't believe you were censored!! I say f*ck all the time like kc said :rofl: 

Lou perhaps getting up tomorrow and going out might do you some good? Maybe not but you never know :D

Ok I've forgotten who else said stuff :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh kc, I keep waking up on my back! I'm finding it really hard to sleep comfortably all night, I wake up with a dead arm. If I sleep on mu left my rib hurts like a *******!! Did I get censored?! :rofl: 
I think if bubs was distressed by how you were sleeping, he'd let you know! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I wake up on my back quite a lot... mainly cos that's when my snoring gets worse and OH elbows me!! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

The caramel corn rice cakes,,, OH they are soooo good and I figure if I can live on rice cakes for breakfast and turkey burgers nix the bun for lunch by the time I get my BFP, I can eat all the good stuff I want :)

Aww Chel your poor daughter :( I hope she is OK!

Lou, just go outside and get some fresh air, I'm sure it's cold enough there that it is hard not to just cuddle in bed all day, I can't blame you, I would be doing the same thing... ha!!! Chick flicks and the couch ahhhh sounds so nice!


----------



## Onelildream

YAY! I'm 12 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAPPY DANCE!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! :happydance: Congrats Chell. Great letter though! :) x


----------



## Onelildream

Mmmm, Verna. Turkey burgers. Sounds delish!!! I'm soooo hungry


----------



## Onelildream

...and apparently emotional! I just started crying bc I want a turkey burger, but hubs has the car, so I can't go get one. lol. wow.


----------



## TySonNMe

Smile, don't stop, get it, get it!! :sex:

Dream, love your letter...hope they send you some coupons for more dipes!! Definitely a hazard though!


----------



## kcw81

nice letter chell, you tell em! congrats on 12 weeks!

that makes me feel better I ain't the only one with the back sleeping. Suz, My rib hurts like a bitch too at night!! on my right side my rib always hurt, esp at night after I ate dinner and am trying to sleep. ouch!!

verna I do like carmel corn rice cakes, I have to admit. I like the white cheddar ones too. BUT I would rather have that as a snack and a real breakfast first!!


----------



## babyloulou

Chel- excellent letter! :thumbup: Sorry about your daughter though- hope she is ok xx 

I sleep on my back and front. I have tried sleeping on my side- even with a pregnancy pillow but I still wake up either face down squashing my bump or on my back! My bump
is always sore in the mornings too because of the silly sleeping habits! Don't know how to stop myself though! 

Verna - it's been chucking it down with rain here all day and is now dark by 4:30pm! That's enough to keep me inside! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Chell sorry forgot to answer about when you should tell people - I think it's up to you, but now you're 12 weeks (congrats!) and you've seen bubs all healthy so just wait til the time feels right and no-one else is announcing and do it!! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

So is everyone taking chilbirth prep classes? Is anyone taking breastfeeding prep classes? Are these classes pretty much an absolute must for newbies?

oh yeah chell, It seems like you are probably safe by now. whens your next scan?


----------



## Onelildream

Next scan is the 29th...So I kinda don't want to wait until then. I guess I will sometime between now and then?

Ugh. I only have turkey steaks. And they look old... Verna-can you fedex me a turkey burger?! lol. where do even find them at restaurants? I don't want to make one...


----------



## Britt11

great letter Chell, they better change the design and compensate you. I hope your daughter is okay.

Verna- one rice cake, are you nuts??!! I coudnt even imagine, breakfast is my favorite meal...I eat a ton

Well I am venturing out to some meetings, I hope I am not as b*tchy as I was yesterday. My gosh its like pms x 20, I cant help myself. :blush: the only person that does not get on my nerves right now is DH, which is good I guess.
Well hopefully this is just a first tri thing?....please tell me so

:hugs:

Cat


----------



## Onelildream

Do your ribs and backs hurt bc the baby is kicking around in there? My kids always did that when I was sleeping and drove me nuts!! I would be sooo sore when I woke up.


----------



## Onelildream

oh, yeah, and my daughter is ok. She's a bit battered and scratched up but she said she's fine. Sweet girl, as Max and I were bawling, she said, "It's ok, guys. Some times that happens to people. Even babies fall down the stairs sometimes too. I'll be ok. I'm not bleeding anywhere."


----------



## kcw81

Yeah Britt, I want to lie and say after first tri you become your cheerful self again but I can't!! 

Chell I wonder if its the baby kicking that causes the rib thing. Is the baby's feet really up near my ribs?


----------



## babyloulou

I wish I could say it was a first trimester thing Britt- but to be honest it comes and goes all the way throughout I'm afraid!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless her Chel! That's so sweet! :flower:


----------



## Onelildream

https://www.babycenter.com/fetal-development-images-30-weeks

kc- click on that and see the picture of your baby this week. My ribs touch down to almost my belly button, so I'd say YEAH.


----------



## kcw81

oh! yeah. that solves it chell, thanks! I guess it gets worse after I eat because maybe that wakes the baby up and he starts moving.


----------



## SBB

Chell that's so cute!! 

Cat - hmmmm... I am in a better mood now actually than 1st tri - but I wouldn't rely on it :haha: 

KC Yep I am going to classes now, I don't think they're absolutely essential, just useful if you have questions / know nothing!! 
Bubs is right up in my ribs so yours probably is too... It's uncomfortable sometimes but it's defo a different pain to the sleep/rib pain - that's what I went for the U/S for and I have swollen tissue there. It's normally fine if I just don't sleep on my left! 

x x x


----------



## Britt11

ha ha you guys are too cute...okay thanks for the info, I am forewarned, just got to try and keep in check I guess.
The person most on my nerves lately....my boss....not a good thing lol...I usually have a very high regard for him as I have worked for him for almost 7 years....right now not so much hee hee


----------



## Onelildream

Cramped quarters we grow our long babies in! ;) 3/4 of the way there, KC! Woot woot.


----------



## Onelildream

Cat-lol. Maybe you should tell him you're preg so he lays off...or atleast then he can't terminate you, right?!


----------



## Smile4me

well usually two rice cakes do it for me and then my lunch is pretty reasonable veggie sticks and a turkey sammich or turkey burger ... I get them from our company cafeteria when I or dh forgets to make my lunch ;-)
I KNOW I love to make breakfast for dinner, I love breakfast foods but they love my thighs and I can't have any more weight gain, I'm doing good so far, I just need to stop thinking about all that Halloween candy the girls brought home... Reeses, Snickers, Milkyways... ARRRRRGGGGHHHHH

ahhh Lou that is the best sleeping weather ever! 
OK so let's have a run down of due dates...

Name:- Margaret (TySonNMe)
EDD:- 16th Nov 2010 

SBB Suzanne
EDD 12/25/2010

Ellen (rudeollie)
EDD:- 12/26/2010

Name:- Louise (babyloulou) 
EDD:- 01/23/2011

Name:- Casey (kcw81)
EDD:- 01/10/2011

Name:- Peach Blossom
EDD:- 01/24/2011


Name:- Sandi (reedsgirl1138) 
EDD:- 15th April 2011

Name: Lisa (lisaf)
EDD: 5-5-2011

Name: Chellie (onelildream)
EDD: May 11th 2011

Name: Britt
EDD - Britt what is your Due date?

Name: Verna (Smile4me)
EDD: TBD would be so cool mom's Bday August 13th hehe


----------



## lisaf

Chel - ack, that diaper box story is scary.. kids go up front from now on! Though the box shouldn't have broken either.
I once tripped at the top of our stairs and fell down a whole flight.. I was fine though, lol. And your daughter sounds so sweet!!
(congrats on 12 weeks!!!) And tell people when you're ready. Does family know?


And with the censoring... its totally bizarre that they chose that word... think its because this is a baby site and they don't want people calling names to those who are raising the baby themselves??? :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

wow vern it sounds like you are eating really healthy and low cal right now, good for you. that would be so cool if you got the august date as your EDD!


----------



## Smile4me

ok I have issues LOL I did a pregnancy due date just to see what it would be and it would be July 27th ... LOL


----------



## kcw81

oh well, july sounds good too!


----------



## Smile4me

OH Britt hun, every little thing got on my nerves when I was pregnant. But what I most remember from 7 years ago was my brain was complete MUSH, I could not retain anything it was horrible.


----------



## lisaf

if you ladies haven't found the 'pregnant and lazy' thread in the 2nd tri... I highly recommend it... it started off badly but about 15 pages in it became the funniest thing I've seen in ages... I've almost peed myself laughing several times and I'm so going to get fired because I can't stop laughing. :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

I don't know why but I only find myself on this one and the one we all started off on the Long Term Clomid thread... I guess I am picky when it comes to sharing my thoughts and feelings with people... he he!!!


----------



## lisaf

lol, its often plenty to catch up on just on those 2 threads alone! It takes me hours to catch up each morning :dohh: (I'm so going to get fired, lol!)


----------



## Smile4me

thats my fear Lisa, if I put as much time into the threads as I did my work, I would be the President of this company... LOL

My boss just gave her 2 weeks notice Friday, she's been here 20years!!!!

EEEK... Hours to catch up? That's too much work!

HOLY SHIT!!!! I am in the 2ww Woooo Hooo!!!!


----------



## kcw81

Me too vern! I used to go all over in the other threads and even post my own new threads but I NEVER do that anymore. I am happy right here. Maybe when I get closer to the end I will go on third tri and post questions, I don't know.


----------



## kcw81

Wow why is she leaving Verna? Do they have a replacement yet?


----------



## Smile4me

She's going to be the Vice President of National Accounts for Walgreens but no they have not replaced her yet, I'm quite sure one of our team members will take her role as she has had the position before, left the company and came back.... She pretty much carries our VP right now.


----------



## kcw81

I used to kind of like it when people quit and things changed in the office (when I worked full time). IT spices things up.


----------



## lisaf

I still post in lots of other threads.. mostly because most of my free time is at night when all the UKers are asleep... so I'm bored, post on a few threads then wake up to a ton of threads to catch up on. Its a bad habit I need to stop, lol!


----------



## TySonNMe

KC, I took Bradley classes for 12 weeks. They can be helpful and you can get lots of good info from them.


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah.. regarding breastfeeding classes... I don't know if the classes are necessary, but you should definitely learn all you can beforehand... my friend didn't do birthing classes but read up on birth stuff... she had no trouble with the birth. She hadn't prepared at all for breastfeeding thinking it would just come naturally.
Well.. she had a nightmare of a time with it.. and so much of it was because she got off to a bad start. Her daughter is now 2 months old and she still can't get her supply up despite trying everything.. they had major issues with her latch (took them a week or so to find out she was tongue tied which wasn't helping at all) and weight gain... they had to wake her up to feed her because her body was in starvation mode and she wouldn't have woken up to feed 
etc etc etc
They had a lactation specialist in the hospital who stopped by and told her everything looked great but they didn't even pay attention to her until it was time for them to leave and they found out she hadn't been feeding right for 3days!

Anyway, sorry for the scare story... just after seeing what she went through... I think you really have to educate yourself beforehand.
I don't know that a class would teach you more than a book would, so whichever learning method works best for you, I say go for it!


----------



## SBB

Jesus I have Korean chilli rice crackers in my graze box - f*ck me they're spicy!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! I had the spicy maize and nuts but they weren't too spicy at all. Yours sound better! :thumbup: Which flapjacks did you get? X


----------



## SBB

I got the fruit ones - nice! Still some left for tomorrow.... I've eaten loads today! I really want 'the honeycomb flapjacks....mmmm

Ok I'm off to sleep, please send calm thoughts to grey cat - I need sleep! Otherwise it's &#57423;&#57619;

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Awww poor puss cat! :rofl: Step away from the rifle! :lol: 

I got the honeycomb ones last week- they were yummy but didn't taste of honeycomb- more like syrup x


----------



## SBB

They sound good! I'm excited for next weeks already! 

Night everyone, sweet dreams x x x


----------



## kcw81

your graze boxes sound good girls! I did make fun of them before sort of but I want some hot spicy rice crackers. 

Lisa and Marg, thanks for the info on the classes. I think I will read about stuff beforehand in books or the internet and make the doc explain everything to me as far as what to look for in pre-labor. Hopefully the lactation consultant that I get will be a good one and help with the latch. Marg, wow, that is a lot of weeks of classes!


----------



## babyloulou

We've got our first class tomorrow night Casey. It says in my book that we should get 8 weeks of classes here through our NHS but we only have two weeks of it! Each class is 2hrs long. X


----------



## kcw81

Hope you have fun - I think your OH will love it since he is so excited for the baby to come.


----------



## babyloulou

He's reading the "Pregnancy For Dummies" book next to me in bed at the minute- brushing up on the labour facts before tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> He's reading the "Pregnancy For Dummies" book next to me in bed at the minute- brushing up on the labour facts before tomorrow! :haha:

:rofl:
thats too cute Lou


----------



## lisaf

aw crap, I stopped reading my pregnancy/birth/parenting books a while ago, lol!


----------



## babyloulou

You'd better get them out again then Lisa!! :thumbup:

night girls- off to sleep as I have my GTT in the morning and have to be at the hospital for 9 x


----------



## lisaf

is it wrong that I just find them boring? Like I just can't be bothered? :haha:


----------



## lisaf

KC - I think that was probably the most depressing 16 & pregnant yet... it just dragged me way down... that girl was just so depressed and let herself be walked all over.


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> is it wrong that I just find them boring? Like I just can't be bothered? :haha:

I find the pregnancy books like that too! But I'm getting closer so I really need to read them! Must find them :haha: 

Yay grey cat was ok... She started miaowing at midnight, but not for long, then at 5.45 was trying to climb up the chimney! But then she was ok so hoping she's a bit more settled. They've both come to see me for a cuddle now &#57423;&#57378; :D 

Lou hope you're feeling better and your test goes ok... Morning everyone else :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Suz! I'm
not sure I'm actually gonna make it to my test- I've been sat in non-moving traffic for about half an hour now!! Sooooo bored! My radios broken in my car too! 

I'm glad grey cat was more settled- poor thing! I remember how much my old cat hated moving house! Yours have got to gp through it twice too! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Suz! I'm not sure I'm actually gonna make it to my test- I've been sat in non-moving traffic for about half an hour now!! Sooooo bored! My radios broken in my car too! 

I'm glad grey cat was more settled- poor thing! I remember how much my old cat hated moving house! Yours have got to gp through it twice too! :lol:


----------



## caz & bob

morning ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Suz! I'm not sure I'm actually gonna make it to my test- I've been sat in non-moving traffic for about half an hour now!! Sooooo bored! My radios broken in my car too! 

I'm glad grey cat was more settled- poor thing! I remember how much my old cat hated moving house! Yours have got to gp through it twice too! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Oops- my phones gone crazy! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Hehe we get the message Lou :rofl: 

You'll have to sing to yourself instead!! Hope you get there... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm here! Was about 10 minutes late but no-one seemed to care! :lol: Ive drank my yucky flat, warm Lucozade and I'm now sat starving to death in the waiting room! :rofl: 

Has anyone got anything nice planned for today? X


----------



## SBB

Sounds fun Lou :dohh:

I am mainly relaxing, I might go and buy some frames from ikea and get an exercise ball too... Not exactly fun though! Cleaners are cleaning old house :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

just painting my sons room magnolia and white then putting his new floor down and waiting for the furnisher to come and today i feel really bloated dont no if its my gallstones are ibs xxx


----------



## babyloulou

That sounds like a busy day Caz! :hi:

Suz- glad you managed to get cleaners in! Saves you a massive job! :thumbup: Which exercise ball are you going to get? I need one too- not sure which is the best? Apparently the bigger the better! X


----------



## caz & bob

is hun haha need it done so i can start on my hall then the living room xx xx


----------



## SBB

Hey caz good luck with the decorating!!!

Lou, the MW at the classes yesterday says it depends on your height. It's all about your legs being out in front of you with feet on the floor, the tops of your legs should be parallel to the floor. 
She siad a 5'5/6 person would need a 65cm ball, I'm 5'10 so I'll go bigger. Was gonna head to T K Twatts and see what they've got as apparently they do good deals, otherwise will go to Argos... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Will get this one if TK Twatts haven't got any https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3024117/Trail/searchtext>GYM+BALL+75CM.htm

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm 5'8" so I assume I'll need the same size as you then will I?


----------



## SBB

I would have thought so. I do have gangly legs though! :haha: I'll get it and then sit on it and let you know what I think! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ok- let me know! I'm mostly legs too. 31" inside leg- giraffe like on a 5'8" person! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! :hi:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz and Lou, I've found the cheapest gym balls on Amazon... I sit on a 65cm one at work... think I'll just take it home with me! :)

I suggested to OH that he might want to start reading up on the birth and after and he said that he was just going to rely on me to tell him what to do... Hmmmm... yeah right! Like he EVER listens to anything I say... May get him the dummies book for his birthday next week! :haha:


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Ok- let me know! I'm mostly legs too. 31" inside leg- giraffe like on a 5'8" person! :lol:

:rofl: 

I wear topshop tall 36" - my family call me 'daddy long legs' :rofl: 

Morning Jess! What height are you / what size is your ball?? :haha: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Hehe you just answered! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

This tells you how to work out the size you need - just measure back of leg from foot to knee... 

https://www.dietandfitnessresources.co.uk/home_gym/fitball_swiss_exercise_ball.htm

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm 5.5ft, but need the 65cm ball to reach my desk at work!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here is a link to the first track on the Animal Healing CD... See if it works!! :) xx https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7498857/01%20Veterinaria%201.wav


----------



## Peach Blossom

This is me and my sister bump to bump last weekend! :) https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_9812.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- the dummies book is really good- nice and simple :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! I saw that pic on Facebook this morning! Brilliant! Which side is you? X

Right finished my test! Off for food now! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm on the right... My sis is 33 weeks. :) x


----------



## SBB

I love that photo! How cute :D 

I'll play that to the cats now and see what they think! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here is the second link hon: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7498857/02 Veterinaria 1.wav

Hope they like it!! :) x


----------



## SBB

Dunno about them but I'm drifting off :haha: 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hahaha! :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

Peach Blossom said:


> I'm on the right... My sis is 33 weeks. :) x

Just checking! :winkwink: 

Well that test is no fun at all!! I've just eaten some dinner in the hospital cafe (was so desperate I couldn't wait til later) and my hands were shaking so much I could barely eat! :lol: £6.10 for a bottle of water and a minging piece of quiche and potatoes! :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

OMG that is a rip off!! I didn't feel like eating after mine.. I felt so rough! Have another one on Monday and not looking forward to it! :sick:


----------



## SBB

:sick: sounds horrible Lou... So glad I don't have to do the test! 

I might just make pancakes :D bet we don't have any lemons though - and I love loads of lemon on it!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Seriously jess that music is sending me to sleep, I'm going to have to go to bed! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ah, well I guess it works on human chakras too! :) :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning so glad your test is over Lou :)
well another +OPK this morning ... so we dtd lol.... sitting here waiting with my laptop and legs against the wall while dh makes me my banana pancakes Whoop!!


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Good Morning so glad your test is over Lou :)
> well another +OPK this morning ... so we dtd lol.... sitting here waiting with my laptop and legs against the wall while dh makes me my banana pancakes Whoop!!

hmmm....strange Smile...thats 4 now... did you get my pm yesterday?
thats too funny, thats hilarious that you are emailing us while waiting :haha:
banana pancakes sounds way too good!!

hello girls how are you today?


----------



## SBB

I really want pancakes :growlmad: no bloody lemons though so I had stupid soup :( 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hello ladies! I got my red raspberry leaf tea yesterday and had a cup...walked around this morning in the parking lot...still no signs of labor! So ready for this baby to pop on out of there!


----------



## caz & bob

aw it will soon be here hun xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Awww- keep guzzling that tea Margaret! He'll be here before you know it!

Our cottage has appeared on Rightmove today! Poor little cottage! Sniff sniff :cry:
https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-31679210.html/nomsite


----------



## kcw81

okay suz why do you have lemon on your pancakes? don't you want something sweet like syrup?

Lou did you havethe GTT yet? 

Verna haha you are so funny with your legs up on the computer! why do you keep testing your opk? you know it says to quit testing after the first positive!

how is everyone else? this morning I got up to pee and my leg crumpled beneath me when I stepped out of bed. I tried to get up and my leg crumpled again. I Guess it was numb or asleep and I didn't realize it. I think that must be the result of sleeping on my back and pressing on a nerve. anyone had an issue with this?

I watched sex and the city 2 finally last night and I liked it. Totally cheezy but I miss that show and it was fun to watch a brainless light chick movie.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Casey- I had the test this morning! 'twas horrible! I don't recommend it! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

you guys must do a different glucose test than me, I had to drink a glucose drink and wait an hour and then they jabbed me. that was it, no fasting. I wonder why your test is different?


----------



## Peach Blossom

KC, over here it is traditional to have pancakes (or crepes as you call them) with lemon and sugar! So yummy!! :)


----------



## kcw81

oh well as long as there is sugar I would try it!


----------



## babyloulou

That's the glucose test you had- then if there's a problem with that then they make you do the full tolerance test where you drink twice as much and sit for twice as long. Here they just do the full Tolerance test straight away x


----------



## Peach Blossom

And lucky me gets to do it twice!!


----------



## kcw81

oh I see. sounds like a real fun time!

hey I just got my stroller shipped in the mail this AM. its a BOB Gear Revolution jogging stroller. I am excited, its a really popular model here in the northwest for people on the go who are outdoors a lot.

lucky you jess!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cool KC! I've got my pram on order... I've asked to pick it up from the store on 4th Jan... so baby Peach better not be early!! :)


----------



## kcw81

Well if she is early I guess she will just have to wait to go cruising for a while! Lets hope she isn't too early though!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've just ordered a chocolate mould from Amazon... Christmas themed... think I'm going to make people chocolates for Christmas presents! As long as I can stop myself eating all the chocolate as I make them!! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

That is a really good idea jess, people will love it. Who wouldn't love to get homemade chocolates? I've got no idea what to get for our relatives. I wish everyone would just be happy with gift cards.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I usually make clothes for the kids, but not sure I'll get round to it this year!

Suz and Lou, that reminds me, I've finished the tops... just waiting for names and then I'll post them out to you! :) Little while longer methinks! :) xx


----------



## kcw81

Jess I just saw that bump to bump pic, its so cute! love how you cinched your underboob area with a belt, I like that look. Also, I love your long hair!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw.. thanks :blush:


----------



## babyloulou

We have names sorted if you want it now Jess? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

If you want hon... It's entirely up to you. If you're completely certain of the name I can put it on now and send it to you. Or you can wait til he's here just in case you change your mind! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Absolutely set on Benjamin x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok, will put the name on this week and send it out to you. Do you want full name or Ben? x


----------



## babyloulou

Benjamin if it fits- or Ben if it miles easier for you! :lol: I really don't mind! X


----------



## Peach Blossom

I can make Benjamin fit I'm sure! :) Will do some practice ones first! Any particular colour thread? I have all colours...


----------



## babyloulou

No whatever you think would look best x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've just had a look at Oxford Circus live web cam... my journey home tonight is going to be hideous... :cry: Stupid Tube strike and stupid London rush hour!! :(


----------



## Smile4me

We were out of nuts so dh and I had to go to IHOP and what do they have? OH YUMMY pumpkin pancakes with drizzled caramel and candied pecans Oh heaven!!!!

I have no idea why I keep testing I guess because it took so long to get a positive, I wanted to see the surge go down? who knows, I'm a POAS addict!

lemons on pancakes, never heard of it...

Do you have a pic of the stroller you got KC?

I can't view your pic Jess until logged off of work so I can't wait to see it

Britt hun yes I am PMing you back.


----------



## lisaf

Are you charting too Verna? If you haven't seen a temp rise, then you should keep testing just in case you have a false start surge.


----------



## babyloulou

Off to my first Antenatal class girls x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Lou and I love the name Benjamin .. so classic, i love it!

no hun I don't chart/temp or anything I did have alot of stringy cm this time around cd14 but got my first strong Positive OPK at cd17 we are going to just keep bding. I'm thinking tomorrow then skip a day then one more since we skipped last night but resumed today. I really didnt want to chart and stress myself out this cycle ... the first natural cycle. ya know? I wanted to take things easy this go round but of course do the OPK's to ensure I ovulated without Clomid. My doc still said to come in on cd21 for bloods even though I didn't ovulate until later in my cycle does that make sense?


----------



## lisaf

yeah, you'll still be able to tell that you ovulated on the bloodwork, the number just may be a little low if its not done 7 days after ovulation.
If your CM had dried up, you can put the OPKs away for sure :)


----------



## SBB

Hey chatty girls! 

Yep lemon and sugar on pancakes/crepes is delicious! 

Lou have fun at class! Your cottage is lovely :cry: I love the parquet floor and fireplace... I thought you were planning to rent it out? 

Jess can mine say 'Baby Jesus' ?! I think we're going Samuel but we may change our minds! I think Jesus will be funny - and I don't mind on colour, whatever you think - can go really bright if you want... I can't remember what colour the top is!! :haha: 

Ok forgot everything else :dohh: 

We just had to go dismantle our old bed - buyer was going to have it but changed her mind... It was hideous Danny had to cut it all up!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess hope you get home ok :(
Pizza express have 50% off during the strike so you could go and stuff your face then go home later when it's calmed down! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha Suz! Wish I'd thought of that!! Oxford circus was more hideous than you could imagine. They held everyone outside the station for ages then the platform was packed and I ony just managed to get on the third tube, but had to shout at someone that I couldn't move in any further as I didnt want to squash my baby!! Not that they understood the selfish cow. Now on a packed train, thankfully with a seat, and will be home soon!


----------



## Smile4me

Lisa have a look at this..... cd16, 17 & 18 in order from bottom to top of course they have faded a bit due to days
 



Attached Files:







100_7779.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lisaf

wow those are all dark! :)


----------



## Smile4me

I know so wth? lol I'm sorry I meant cd17, 18, & 19 :)


----------



## SBB

Glad you're on a train jess! 

Verna I think the first looks darkest... :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

^^ Me too Smile. It's kind of blurry, but the first looks the darkest.


----------



## Smile4me

The top one? that would be todays ...lol I think yesterdays was the darkest so far although like I said, it has faded .... oh well, I usually get really faint lines so this is good.


Lou, btw,,, Love the "little" cottage, I dont think it looks little hun, it looks beautiful!!!


----------



## Britt11

I just had a look at your "cottage" too Lou, its gorgeous!! why are you selling? sorry, I am sure all the other girls know, just trying to catch up on everything


----------



## kcw81

vern I think the bottom one looks the darkest, I bet that is that suz and marg were saying too. Are you temping this time?


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- it's hard to tell on those pics- they all look like pretty good lines! I got that my bfp cycle- positive opks later in my cycle than then turned to bfps on hpts- but I guess you're a little early for that??? When was your very first positive? 

As for the cottage it is smaller than it looks. It's wide but doesn't "go back" if you know what I mean. There's no land at the back at all- it just looks out onto other properties. It is basically a two-up-two-down. I absolutely adore it but there just wasn't the room for 2 adults, 2 dogs and a baby! It was a squeeze as it was! :lol: Not one single cupboard/storage or anything anywhere in the house! :lol:


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> Verna- it's hard to tell on those pics- they all look like pretty good lines! I got that my bfp cycle- positive opks later in my cycle than then turned to bfps on hpts- but I guess you're a little early for that??? When was your very first positive?
> 
> As for the cottage it is smaller than it looks. It's wide but doesn't "go back" if you know what I mean. There's no land at the back at all- it just looks out onto other properties. It is basically a two-up-two-down. I absolutely adore it but there just wasn't the room for 2 adults, 2 dogs and a baby! It was a squeeze as it was! :lol: Not one single cupboard/storage or anything anywhere in the house! :lol:

Ah I understand you! I'm in a 3 bedroom house but its TINY and has so little storage space that I'm going crazy! What I wouldn't give for some more kitchen cupboards or a hallway closet!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna... This is what fertility friend says... 



> Multiple positive OPKs: Likewise, you may have increased LH (Luteinizing Hormone, which is detected by Ovulation Prediction Kits) even when you are not approaching ovulation. This can cause you to have multiple positive OPKs. Again, you will probably ovulate just after the last positive OPK, but again should treat any positive OPK reading as meaning that you may be about to ovulate.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I agree with Jess Verna- keep going until you see your last positive opk- then bd for a couple of days after too. Don't just assume your first was your positive x


----------



## SBB

I agree just have loads of :sex: you can make up for those of us not having any!! 

Night girls :wave: hope class was ok Lou :)

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

:hugs: Thanks ladies for all the wonderful advice :) I'm going to keep POAS... Just for safe keeping oh and loads of:sex: :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls... I'm still half asleep! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Suz! Why are you up so early? I've got the midwife at 9 x


----------



## SBB

I don't know! Just woke up as OH was leaving and haven't gone back to sleep... My arm hurts :( I keep sleeping funny and now it really hurts! I did just have the best cuddle with brown cat though &#57423;&#57378;

Good luck at the MW! How was antenatal? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! I'm sat in another hospital waiting room... Yawn! My Obs/Endo follow up this am... Dum de dum... Had very strange dreams last night about weird tribal birthing rituals!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Girls x 

Sad today - just had a call from mum to tell me one of my old teachers has been killed. He was cycling home from my old school and was hit by a lorry. He was fab, he once set his tie on fire using a bunsen burner. He was a good man, and only 55 thats no age is it? RIP Mr L x

Hoe evryone is ok, Suz - stay in bd honey cs its a horrid day today! Drizzling here so Im only nipping out for a hr then Im going to make flapjacks! x


----------



## SBB

How boring jess!! 

I had a weird dream too last night, about a drunk vet who followed me around then hit me over the head with a glass, then OH hit him over the head with loads of bowls then we legged it?!?! Very weird! 

Ellen I see you - where have you been?! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

We were posting at the same time.... That's v sad :hugs: 

I have to get up sadly, we complete today so gotta go meet the buyer at the house... 

I might make flapjacks too! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hubby was a poorly boy so I had to play nurse maid...............And every spare minute I got I fell asleep! I think Ive got that SAD thing as well as being preggers! x

OOooooh completing hey! Good luck! How exciting xxx


----------



## SBB

Yeh it's always a bit depressing when it's dark at 5 o'clock! Hope hubby feels better :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks honey. Hes better today and has toddled off to work. 

Right Ive got to get ready to go into town...................Really cant be arsed but need to! x

Hope the completion goes ok xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm back. The hospital lab has a back log so they couldn't give me my blood test results. I have to have serial growth scans now, so every 3-4 weeks. It's just to check baby is growing properly as I have so many "issues"! :) Listened to baby's hb and it was 130! :D

Gonna hang around the house for an hour before going off to my appt at Gentle Birth. Can't work out what to wear today... weather is rather mild, but I don't trust it! :rofl:

Sorry to hear about your teacher Ellen. :hugs: Suz, good luck with the exchange! :)


----------



## SBB

Blah I feel so sick today :cry: 

Jess enjoy your gentle birth appointment! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Ellen hun I am sooo sorry hun :(

Suz, I hope you start feeling better :)

Jess - eek every 3-4 weeks I guess that's a good thing though Its better to be safe :)

Well girls I woke up and guess what another positive?? The only way to post it is through my avatar...


----------



## SBB

Hey verna :wave: I think it's fairly common to have a few positives in a row... I know you're stress free, but I wish you were temping so we could tell if you've ov'd! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

OK, I will temp next month if this month is not successful :)

Did you make your flapjacks? And what is a graze box?


----------



## SBB

I don't think you should temp - keep it relaxed - I just wish I could stalk but don't do it just for me :haha: 

A graze box is a company that post you a little box of snacks... You get 4 snacks... 

I haven't made flapjacks - maybe tomorrow!

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, how come you test in the morning? I thought that testing in the morning wasn't recommended for opks... I was told that about 2pm in the afternoon was the best time... 

Ooo... I get my Graze box tomorrow! Hoping I get some flapjacks this week! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls!

Jess you are right honey after 2 in the afternoo is the best time. Cant remember why tho hahaha I used to do a few between 2 and 8 pm

Suz - Why so bla today honey?? Is it all the house stuff maybe been a bit much?? xxx

I got back from town and was so tired I havent made my flapjack yet - Im trying to get the energy to do it now (but failing miserably!)


----------



## Smile4me

The ones I have specifically say use First morning uring, that is the only reason why and up until the 16th they have been negative, very very faint line so I can only think that the ones I am using are working?
Oh well, I have to go in tomorrow for my 21 day bloods and I think we have bd enough to catch any egg that would have been released... 

Graze boxes are delivered from your local grocer or online? Im intrigued


----------



## Peach Blossom

they're online verna... www.graze.com... so yummy! :) x


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls! I am up earlier than normal due to the workers getting here early to paint stuff the messed up in the house. Oh joy.

Suz sorry you feel so sick hun.

Lou how was the class??

Verna have you thought of buying a backup clearblue digital box of opks you can test those any dang time of day and they are absolutely accurate yes or no with the smiley face. you could verify what you are seeing.

Ellen sorry about your teacher! That is so awful.

I decided not to sign up for a child birth prep class and just study a book about it instead. I did however sign up me and DH for a newborn class in december, it teaches you the basics of taking care of a baby for newbies like us. Since we no ZERO about babies.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm signed up to every class going! Car Safety, Breastfeeding, antenatal, self hypnosis and visualisation... Want to go in totally prepared! 

Someone gave me a great tip for anyone who has to give birth on the ward rather than a birthing suite... take a light of some sort so that you don't have to have the horrible neon lighting! I've got a light pebble at home so may take that! Also going to take an aroma diffuser so that I can fill the room with lovely lavender oil rather than the boiled cabbage and wee smell that pervades most hospitals! :)


----------



## Smile4me

mmm yummy that is a great idea!!!

OK tmi but I have thick creamy like lotion cm today.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'd say you've O'd then Verna, if it's white in colour...


----------



## Smile4me

oh yea and alot of it YAY


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've just had an email telling me that my pregnancy loss blog has won an award! https://www.onlinenursingprograms.net/top_pregnancy_loss/... I'm a little bit emotional about it!


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Ooo... I get my Graze box tomorrow! Hoping I get some flapjacks this week! :)

If you go into the email they send today - you can click to rate the things and see what you're getting :D

Great idea about the scented thing - hospitals smell minging!! 

By the way it's the end of Will week I think tomorrow, so if you want to do the charity will thing you need to book an appointment by tomorrow pm. Here is the website again https://www.grove-house.org.uk/makeyourwill/ 

That's amazing about your award! Well done I'm gonna check it out :happydance: 



Rudeollie said:


> Suz - Why so bla today honey?? Is it all the house stuff maybe been a bit much?? xxx

Yeh I think so... Just feel tired :sleep: and fed up with the whole thing.
Now the people at the top of the bungalow chain have decided that they need to put it back yet another day to the 30th. W**kers! :growlmad: am so pissed off, their reason is they need 2 days to pack/move... and they can't get a removal firm for the Thursday/Friday! Oh, of course - I forgot removal companies don't work on Thursdays and Fridays!?!?!?!? At least make up a decent excuse. Selfish twats. Do they not know I'm carrying baby Jesus?! 
I just had a huge go at the estate agent too - I feel kinda bad but his attitude is 'I couldn't give a shit any more, just deal with it, you have no choice' so I told him that's what I thought and he wasn't too pleased :dohh: but I don't care any more! 
Sorry for the rant. 

Verna creamy CM is a sign that you've ov'd so fingers crossed it's happened and that little eggie is getting all bedazzled up :happydance: :spermy: :happydance:

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Suz :hugs: sorry it's being so stressful for you. Maybe you should just show up to the bungalow on a donkey and ask if there is any room at the inn?! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls- sorry not had a chance to read back or anything- just want to say I'm not ignoring you all- been a bit busy today- midwifes, then cleaning up, now about to leave for our 4D scan :dance: I'll read back and catch up when I get back- sorry if I'm not mentioning anything important :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo... have fun at the scan Lou!! :) I've got mine tomorrow lunch time! Can't wait! :) x


----------



## SBB

How exciting Lou I didn't realise it was today :happydance: 

Jess I got it wrong the will thing needs to be booked in by next friday... 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooooh cant wait to see your scan pics Lou! Then Jess' tomorrow???

Hugs Suz, it must be horrid to be in limbo while carrying Jesus xxx I hope something good happes to make it all super worth while..................Or that at LEAST they get ahead by a day or 2 somewhere xxx

Verna! So pleased for you honey xxx


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone!
I'm SOOO tired. Our time changes this weekend and I can't wait! Of course I stupidly made my doctors appointment tomorrow at 8am... WHAT was I thinking? And doing it right BEFORE the time changes? I'm an idiot!!

So I had a dream last night that I gave DH permission to buy some weed... so we went into a smoke shop where he was trying to buy from the guys there (who were the guys who are on the show Pawn Stars). Well while DH is trying to buy the stuff.. .my DAD walks in with his partner (apparently my dad is gay? :rofl:). So I quickly scoot out into the main room of the store and show my dad the 'neat' hemp shirts :haha:
Why my dad was in a smoke shop I have no idea... why he was apparently gay? No clue he's happy with my stepmother though he did subscribe once to a gay magazine... long story there, lol... more to do with my dad being quirky than anything else.
Somewhere in my dream someone told me that my dad told them he smokes pot all the time. so why I would need to hide my DH's purchase from him?

(with our election that just happened with 2 marijuana issues on the ballot I am guessing thats why I had a dream about pot).


----------



## SBB

Groovy dream Lisa :haha: are you sure you hadn't been smoking something yourself before bed?!

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!! |More babystuff on brandalley! Check this suit out!

https://www.brandalley.co.uk/FSRayon/Id-5244-Produit-43547-Rayon-367487


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all good lucky loulou looking forward to the pics hun jess carnt wait for yours tomoz xxxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi girls! I had my appointment today and they did an exam. I am 1cm dilated and 60% effaced with a favorable cervix. They may do a sweep next week if I ask for it. I took pictures of the nursery now I just need to post them!


----------



## SBB

Brand alley links don't work but I went on and there's some v cute stuff!! :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Favourable cervix :haha: some of the things make me chuckle!! That's great will you have a sweep do you think?

Yes pics please!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Must... resist... must.. resist...


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Lou sorry I didn't know your 3D scan was today, YAY can't wait to see pics hun!!


----------



## TySonNMe

I think I'll do the sweep. I wanna see my baby boy!


----------



## Smile4me

Yes lets see some pics Margaret!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

How exciting Margaret! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Congrats Jess on winning for your blog!!

Lou can't wait to see your scan pics!

Vern sounds like you are over the HUMP! haha

Suz just a little longer and things will be settled right? hope you can find relaxation and comfort in small ways during the transitional period!

MArg very excited for you!! lets see the nursery!

Lisa I hope you know smoking pot is bad for the baby. hahaha. jk


----------



## Smile4me

Yes Casey over the hump and in the 2ww HA!
I go in tomorrow for 21day bloods :) 

How are you doing hun?


----------



## caz & bob

weres lou carnt wait to see here pics xxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

Yay Tyson!!! You're SO close!
I'm personally a little afraid of forcing labor to come before my EDD, lol... only because my friend who had the longest labor did a sweep before her EDD and I'm sort of convinced it made her labor slower :haha: Probably totally unrelated, but I want to go natural, so the shorter the better! :rofl:

Ok, yes, I know pot is bad for the baby... but this was actually something that wasn't exactly pot, but was like the best pot you've ever had. There was a huge line at the store for it and since it wasn't pot it wasn't technically illegal? Something totally weird like that.


So I'm very frustrated at work right now. Why is it that my boss believes he knows how something should be... I tell him that my experience has shown that not to be true... so he makes me go prove my viewpoint. Thing is... NEITHER of us are experts on this!!!!
Its happened a few times on different subjects.
UGH... I just get so tired of this... I'm not a freaking expert, why not go and ask someone who IS an expert because you don't believe my evidence half the time anyway!


----------



## Smile4me

Lisa,
I noticed on the other thread that you mentioned late ovulation could mean a risk of not getting pregnant? Can you clarify?


----------



## lisaf

lol... sorry if that came across wrong... Just that there are some doctors who believe if you ovulate too late that your lining will be old or something.
I have a friend who got pregnant on an ovulation on something like CD45
There are TONS of ladies who get pregnant on late ovulations.

I did have one friend who didn't get pregnant until she was on clomid and had a regular-timed ovulation (she was ovulating after CD21 before clomid). Her doctor told her that her eggs were 'too old' by the time they released. And since the life cycle of an egg is 3 months/cycles... with super long cycles her eggs were older and older each time or something like that.

I think its a stupid assumption from doctors and is clearly not true a lot of the time.

There are doctors who refuse to believe you can ovulate any day other than CD14 too :dohh:


----------



## Smile4me

ahhh OK I just wanted to find out more about that .... I also got concerned about my opks being in the am but that's exactly what the instructions say to do....


----------



## lisaf

yeah, there is a lot of information out there that conflicts.
Lots of doctors expect everyone to fit a certain mold.
And something that is a huge problem for some women turns out to not be any problem at all for another woman.

With my friend with the late ovulation, its possible her eggs developed too slow. With my other friend who got pregnant on a late ovulation, its possible her body made that egg and popped it out in a normal time-span.. just got a late start.
So 2 late ovulations may have totally different methods going on.
I wish they knew more about fertility and the WHY behind it all.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls- hope someone is still awake. Here's baby Ben....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Bens%20Scans/Bens%204D%20Scan%204th%20Nov%202010/LOUISE_29.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Bens%20Scans/Bens%204D%20Scan%204th%20Nov%202010/LOUISE_32.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Bens%20Scans/Bens%204D%20Scan%204th%20Nov%202010/LOUISE_48.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Bens%20Scans/Bens%204D%20Scan%204th%20Nov%202010/LOUISE_51.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Bens%20Scans/Bens%204D%20Scan%204th%20Nov%202010/LOUISE_58.jpg


The scan lady says he has very big feet and a big penis!!! :rofl:

It was amazing! He was in a good position for photos but didn't move or wake up at all!! He just stayed asleep with his arms behind his head the whole time! Laid back like his Daddy!!! :lol:


----------



## lisaf

What a darling!!!!! I love the little nose and the baby cheeks!!!
You guys should enjoy the 'quiet' time while you can!! Lol!!
Hopefully a sign he'll be a contented baby that naps often!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou he is so so cute!! What great pics! Bet daddy was proud with the techs comments. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

She actually said "oooo he has a massive todger! Well done Daddy!" - and yes he was very proud of himself! :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is sooo funny!! If they say that to us if we have a boy my dh will say its not my KID!! LOL Jk. But that is always a way to boost a man's self esteem


----------



## kcw81

Lou he is so cute! aww he's all cozy and sleepy in there. was it so cool to see it? do you feel different now that you have seen him in such detail?


----------



## babyloulou

He did say "I want a paternity test" afterwards! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not sure Casey- it all still seems a bit unreal! It seems to affect OH more than me- I can't seem to equate the pictures with being inside me! :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hahaha thats funny! MEN lmbo


----------



## kcw81

Yeah I totally know what you mean lou, I think I am the same way. probably won't really be real to me till I meet the little guy in the flesh.


----------



## NurseKel

Lou, great pics sweetie! He is already a doll!
Marg, I would say definitely go for the sweep. It may or may not help you progress but I know they have always been very effective for me. And of course no need to worry that's it's too early as you are plenty far enough along. I know how it is when you get so close...you are miserable and just want to meet your beautiful baby. The impatience really kicks in around week 38 or so. ROFL Another tip if you are interested.....You can put Evening Primrose Oil to your cervix to help ripen which works well if you have a "favorable" cervix. If you are interested I will give you details on how to do it.
Hello to all the other lovely ladies!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HI Kel!! How are you?? How is Cade?


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> She actually said "oooo he has a massive todger! Well done Daddy!" - and yes he was very proud of himself! :rofl:

OMG :rofl: I can not believe she said that. Seriously thanks for sharing, I cracked up out loud.
I must say he is a little cutie, features are so clear on the 3d love it- cute nose.

girls, had a crazy busy day just logging on now and trying to catch up on BNB

cheers,


----------



## NurseKel

Hi there Sandy! Cade is wonderful. Thank you for asking. I am doing okay but just exhausted. Cade has no regular schedule yet so I am up at all hours of the night and my job is running me ragged. I am actually in the process of looking for another job as the one I have now is just too demanding for having two children (especially with a newborn). Not to mention, Shalie has pink eye right now so I've had to keep her out of school. I am just highly stressed right now about so many things and just very unmotivated. Hopefully it will get better soon. I have been keeping up with everyone and waiting for some baby buddies for Cade...LOL. I can't believe how fast your ticker is moving. I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls! Lou the pics are amazing!! So cute! That's hilarious about the todger! :rofl: 

I really don't feel like any of this is real either, even when I've had a scan it's hard to believe what you're seeing is really in there! I don't think I'll believe it til he's here... 

Kel I hope you get the job etc sorted and can be less stressed. Post some pics of baby Cade! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - Bens pics have made me blub! He is GORGEOUS! So funny on his mega giant willy too hahahaha If I have a girl perhaps they will be well suited as mine has giant feet too hehehe!

Well Imgetting a bit fed up now and Ive still got 7 weeks to go! I cannot sleep through the night for heartburn! Ive tried it all except for seeing the docs whihc I may have to do...........Its waking me up at 1.40 til about 4 and to the point Im holding back actually being sick...................Remegel USED to work but that ship has sailed so it seems!

So Im off back to bed soon then once Ive summoned some strength wil be prepping all the bonfire food for our little soiree this evening! xxx


----------



## SBB

Ellen go to the docs and get the super duper heartburn stuff, it's much better than anything in the shops apparently... Go for it! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! :hi:

Lou, LOVE the pics! So excited about my scan this afternoon!! :)

Verna, I O'd really late, on Clomid, this pregnancy. I'm 2 weeks behind where I should be. So don't worry about late ovulation. The way the body works the lining of the womb won't start deteriorating until after ovulation has occurred and all the chemical reactions that go on around that event!

Ellen, try this: Get some massage oil, or I use olive oil and put a little on your hands. Lie down or recline. starting from just below your neck, in that dimple bit the scientific name of which escapes me, run your tumb, or 2 fingers in a straight line down to the bottom of your rib cage. Do this continually for about 15 minutes. I find it really really helps my heartburn! Also avoid oranges, tomatoes, chilli and spices. You could also try some hot water and lemon as lemon has an alkaline affect on the body. Hope you can get rid of the heartburn soon hon... it's miserable! :hugs:

I went to the theatre last night. It was a play my FIL and BIL are in in the West End. It was very good, but I had a rubbish journey home. To add to my frustration OH, who had been away filming, but who I told on Wednesday lunchtime that the Sainsburys delivery was coming between 10-11pm last night failed to get home in time for it so I didn't have any breakfast this morning :( hrumpf!


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks girls! The pictures are amazing- it's just a pity he didnt move at all so they are pretty much all the same! Lazy baby! :lol: 

Jess- so excited to see yours this afternoon! I wonder if she'll look 'girlier' on them than mine??? 

Ellen- definitely go the docs and get some good medicine darling. No point suffering if they can help xxx

Kel- I'm sorry the job is so stressful! I feel so sorry for you having to go back so soon it must be hell. I hope you can find a new job soon :hugs: x

How's the hell that is moving Suz? X

Good morning everyone else xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I'm terrified that they'll turn around and tell me I'm actually team blue!! He'll be a very girly boy is so cos I'm not taking all that stuff back! :rofl: I'm getting a DVD too, so she better be moving! Haven't felt her for about 24 hours though... listened to hb though so know she's still in there! Just lazy! :haha:

Kel, I can't believe you're back at work so soon. Poor you. I hope that you can find a new job soon hon. xxx :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thansk for the massage tips Jess, will try those after my bath and then give the lemon drink a go too as I bought a bag the other day to ward off these colds that are going round!

Rubbish about you missing Sainsburys honey, make sure you get fed ok! x Cant wait for your pics later - what times the scan???

Lou - my baby was lazy too. Buggers!

Well doc called me and has prescribed some meds for the heartburn. Cant recall the name (something iac!) but said its all tried andf tested for 15 years and is safe in pregnancy so will be giving that a go tonight.....Unless Jess tricks work! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Scan is at 1.55 this afternoon. Will be back in the office afterwards so will upload the pics as quickly as I can! :) 

I've got my graze box coming this morning so don't think I'll starve! :haha:

Hope something works to calm your heartburn hon. If the Old wives' tale is true you'll have a baby will a full head of hair when it comes! :) x


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh yes Jess is right! We'll have to keep an eye in whohad heartburn and which babies are born with hair! Ive had no heartburn at all yet so I must be having a baldy! :rofl:

Jess- they did me a DVD anyway- but admittedly not much happens on it as he's fast asleep with his arms behind his head! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

PS: hope the tablets work Ellen :hugs: I wish I could find a tablet that works for my skin! :lol: I was in tears at 4o clock this morning because I was so itchy I'm making myself bleed everywhere! OH was just snoring away next to me! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Lou :hugs: Have you tried the cold cloths? I can ask my Dad for his expert opinion too if you like. Just in case there is anything else that can be done. xx


----------



## Rudeollie

If I could find you a tablet for it Lou I would do honey! There really is nothing worse than something keeping you up at night is there???

Jess - Im relived to hear you arent going to starve today.........Now FX you get lots of nice things in todays box xxx

Just out of the bathso goping to hill for a bit before I do my hair. Im feelin really yucky about everything at the mo.......Im sure its just another shed load of hormones getting delivered but it sure does have me in a funk right now! xx

Oh and Im certain this one has hair from its scna dvd - even tho the woman said she didnt think so.....BUT the hair does grow rapidly from week 30 odd so maybe its been the hair foillies sprouting up hahahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm getting honeycomb flapjacks and honey roasted hazelnuts... MMMMMMmmmm.... Hurry up post! :)

Have a nice chill Ellen, hope you feel a bit better. 

I have a bloody spot on my face... WTF?!! I haven't had one since I was a teenager!! :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

I found an ad in the Metro this morning offering a haircut at the Sassoon Academy for £4.50... I'm assuming a student cuts your hair under supervision... Should I try it? Bit nervous about what might happen!


----------



## babyloulou

It's supposed to be a good way of getting your hair cut cheaply! :thumbup: 

The honeycomb flapjacks are yummy Jess! And I've just seen your Facebook status- congrats on 10 years xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks! Classic chat up line don't you think?! We were so drunk at a Halloween party at Salisbury Playhouse, I was fresh out of college and totally star struck as he was on TV at the time! :haha: My friend, who was a dresser at the theatre, locked us in his dressing room too! :rofl: Ah, the reckless days of youth! :)


----------



## babyloulou

What was he in on TV? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

He was Dominic Macallaster in Bad Girls series 1 and 2... He's done other stuff too, but that's what he was doing when I met him! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!!!! I never realised your OH was famous Jess!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha... he's not famous... he was known for a little bit, but thankfully is now behind the camera!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

I remember the character from Bad Girls! I've just looked on IMDB and looked up the character and he is who I thought he was!!! How exciting! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I remember the first day I met him, we have these things with a new acting company in the theatre call "meet and greets". I remember looking at him and thinking Phwoar... then realising I'd been lusting over him on TV for the last year! :haha: Seems like a life time ago now.  I much prefer him being a film maker... I'd hate to be married to someone recognisable... it would be miserable! :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls! :hi: Anyone write a letter to baby or thinking about it? I think I'll right one today. I'd like to have a memory of what was going through my head at this time and over the past few months.

I posted my nursery pics on FB. I know some of you have seen them. I'll post them here tonight if I have time. We also went and got maternity photos last night...we'll get them next Friday. I'll post those on FB as I'm not too keen about posting personal pictures of myself all over the Internet (although I know I did it back when we were sharing pictures of ourselves and OHs). If anyone would like to add me, my last name is M******. You all know my first name ;) I'm pretty sure I'm the only one!

Kel, would love to hear about EPO. I can't get OH to dtd to save my life!! He's weirded out my 'doing it' on the baby's head :rofl:

Lou, saw the pics on FB and again here...he's beautiful! Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats hun!

Lisa, I had never heard that. I got preggo my first round of Clomid after not ovulating for a really long time (years since I was on BCP)...does that mean that LO will really be an old fart even though he was just born?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Margaret :rofl: My OH is the same! He's worried about poking baby in the head :rofl: 

Will go and have a look at your nursery photos now. x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, it looks so cosy! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Friday lovely ladies! Hope everyone has a great weekend...I am off today so I am headed back to bed. LOL


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess - I would give it a go honey! It's not as if they'll let them onto you alone! And now Im off to IMDB your hubby too!

Congrats on 10 years........It was 8 years since DH and I had our first date on the 2nd Nov so he's cooking me my favourite tea tomorrow! Yum!

Enjoy your bed Reeds hahahaha I love mine so much right now! x


----------



## Rudeollie

HOLY SH*TE! Your FIL is George frickin Gently?!?!?!??!?!!


----------



## babyloulou

Rudeollie said:


> HOLY SH*TE! Your FIL is George frickin Gently?!?!?!??!?!!

Oh my god!! I didn't even notice that! :shock: You kept all this quiet Jess! :winkwink:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I saw Joes bio and the fathers name rang a HUGE bell so on I went and TA DA! Jess' FIL is who MIL would have as mine lol! Hubbys mum ADORES him hahahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

She's fricking famous by association if you ask me! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Oh my god jess is famous !?!? Woohoo!!!!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess your dh is gorgeous! I def wouldn't want to be with someone recognisable/famous either! So glad he has changed sides of the camera :D 

I have been shopping today girls - as ever I'm very excited so I'll post what I bought in a bit :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: you guys crack me up! I am about as far from famous as anyone can get! Baby peach is definitely camera shy!! Just had our scan... Absolutely amazing! Will post pics in a bit! Xx


----------



## babyloulou

ooo get them on Jess, get them on, get them on, get them on, get them on!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Yeh quick quick quick quick quick!!!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

QUICKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just woke up from a sleep to see THE famous baby peach hehehe!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here you go ladies!! Baby Peach! :)

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3D%20Baby%20Shaw/th_3DBabyShaw6.jpg

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3D%20Baby%20Shaw/th_3DBabyShaw7.jpg

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3D%20Baby%20Shaw/th_3DBabyShaw8.jpg

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3D%20Baby%20Shaw/th_3DBabyShaw9.jpg

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3D%20Baby%20Shaw/th_3DBabyShaw10.jpg
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3D%20Baby%20Shaw/th_3DBabyShaw11.jpg

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3D%20Baby%20Shaw/th_3DBabyShaw12.jpg

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3D%20Baby%20Shaw/th_3DBabyShaw13.jpg​


----------



## kcw81

morning girls!! DH and I got home late last night - we went to a NBA game, portland blazers vs OKC thunder. blazers lost in overtime boo hoo but it was fun to get out of the house and we had great seats. I felt like a big balloon in my seat though.

Jess don't let the student cut any more than an inch!!! I don't want her to try any crazy layers or anything either! Cool that your DH is so arty and was on tv. does he act dramatic generally - like, can you tell he was a theater person just by his demeanor? You know how some theater people you can just tell! Sucks that he is away so much..:hugs:

Lou again, I love the scans. so exciting. :flower:

Ellen I am sorry you got the HB so bad you can't sleep! must be miserable. :hugs: I wish there was something they could do, you need good nights rest for cripes sakes!!

Marg I love love your nursery!! its so perfect. I wish mine looked like that. I wish I Started mine. No I don't think I am writing a letter to my baby. At least, I wasn't planning on it? :shrug: What will you put in there? where do you save it for safe keeping?

Kel I cannot believe you are working!! crazy!!! I hope you can find another position that fits your needs better. I am sure you can with your skillset being in demand.

Hello to Suz and Verna and Britt and lisa and all Y'all other ladies!!


----------



## kcw81

WOW JESS! I posted before seeing your pics. So cute!


----------



## Rudeollie

Aaaa Jess! She is gorgeous! So cute all cuddled up in there xxx

Casey Im sure you didnt LOOK liek a big balloon honey xxx

Just going my roast pork joint for butties later on - yum! x


----------



## SBB

Ok here is my shopping trip items: 

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...01_10001_221010336843_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Kids got £5 off with my voucher and got 2 pairs of maternity tights for £5 instead of £10. 

I got this hat :rofl: it's so cute! https://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/...oryId=204484&sort_field=Relevance&pageSize=20

And this. Looks much nicer on https://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/...ryId=203984&sort_field=Relevance&pageSize=200 

This looks so horrible in this pic :haha: It's just a chunky cardigan, it's nice I promise! 
https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/knitwear/chunky-boyfriend-cardigan_210729116

Also got a black cardigan but I can't find it on the site. You may think I'm ever so slightly cardigan obsessed - and that is somewhat true :rofl: but I have 3 cardigans and I wear them all the time - but they have seen better days. Because I'm always going between freezing and sweating, they're great cos I can layer! Have I made my case for buying 4 cardigans today?! I bought 2 from T K Twatts as well!!!

Ellen do you have a T K Twatts near you? You know the Brand Alley stuff you posted? They have it in T K Maxx - I got this one for £7.99 - v cute! 
https://www.brandalley.co.uk/FSRayon/Id-5244-Produit-0-Taille-3169-Rayon-367489
https://i56.tinypic.com/25tui6f.jpg

And this, it's like a wooly jumper for a baby! So cute and it comes on a knitted hanger! 
https://i56.tinypic.com/j6nz4j.jpg

That's it :D 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies, just got back from 21 day bloods.
Wow LOU hun I have to say your baby is absolutely gorgeous, He looks perfect!!!! I almost spit my coffee out about the willy, that is hilarious! You should be so proud!

Jess - OMG those pics are amazing and absolutely beautiful as well.
I didnt know you were famous by association hun? Wow a whole family of actors, how do you know when anyone is telling the truth? LOL and yes your dh is a doll and I don't blame you for wanting him on the opposite side of the camera... Good thinking! lol

Margaret, I will look at your pics on facebook when I get home. Can't Wait

Ellen so happy you got a prescription, your baby is going to have a lot of hair my dear.

Hi Kel, Casey, Britt, Lisa, and anyone else I may have missed.... long day already ...


----------



## kcw81

what did they say at your 21 bloods vern?


----------



## SBB

Jess she's so cute! Look at those little feet and hands :happydance: I can't wait so see all these babies for real!! 

Hey KC and Verna :wave: 

Oh we have exchanged on the bungalow :yipee: 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

kcw81 said:


> Jess don't let the student cut any more than an inch!!! I don't want her to try any crazy layers or anything either! Cool that your DH is so arty and was on tv. does he act dramatic generally - like, can you tell he was a theater person just by his demeanor? You know how some theater people you can just tell! Sucks that he is away so much..:hugs:

Haha... no, he is the most un thesp type person you could meet. Far too down to earth to be an actor! :)


----------



## kcw81

Good I am glad about DH Jess! phew! haha 

Suz, love the baby stuff, esp the little hat and the striped pjs. I WANT that taupe dress!! I love it!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all going some were nice tonight to see the fireworks were going to the show to the fair and fire, fire works xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Sounds good Caz! x

Suz - LOVE those clothes, that hat is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!! I do hae a twats near me so shall be taking DH one weekend SOON! (Will prob team it up with an Ikea trip just to REALLY give him a headf**K!) hahaha

So Verna - you are a believer in the hair thing then??Did you have HB with any of yours?? x


----------



## babyloulou

Afternoon USers :hi:

Jess- aww baby Peach looks adorable- and bizarrely she does look "girly" compared to my pictures! Or maybe that's just because we know the sex!?!?!? How come your scan pics are a different colour to mine? I thought they were all the same? 

I'm thinking of not going out for bonfire night tonight!? It just seems silly to go out in thsi rain and miserable weather when I can't have a drink! :lol: the only thing I like about it usually is the baked potatoes and beer out of a plastic cup! :rofl: It hardly seems worth leaving my cosy house if I can't drink!


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- loved the clothes! The hat is adorable. I love the boyfriend cardi too x


----------



## Peach Blossom

She printed them in black and white... but the DVD is in colour... My take some snaps from the DVD stuff via Picasa.


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Suz hun, grr I knew I forgot one... how are you hun?

Casey, They didn't say anything I will get my results Monday :)


----------



## Smile4me

Yes very bad and each one of my girls had a head full of thick hair hun


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh I see Jess. They printed mine in colour. I got six medium prints and one A4 size one and then 59 pics on a disc! But like I said they are pretty much the same as he didn't bloomin move! :lol: She did me a pic of his big feet too though! She said they are usually about 5cm at this point but bubs feet were 5.88cm :rofl: 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Bens%20Scans/Bens%204D%20Scan%204th%20Nov%202010/LOUISE_54.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, bless your boy has the length in the feet my girl is missing in her legs!! :) :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Is it just me or does anyone else wonder where 'the hell the baby is?! If his feet are 5cm he must be quite big but my bump seems so small?! I just don't understand how he's squished in there! 

I'm good verna - good day, shopping and got our house :D 

My friend has bad heartburn and very bad sickness... Her baby was born with hair, not loads but a full head. It hasn't grown at all in 5 months and it's a slight mullet :rofl: but she's v cute of course! I'm not sure I've seen enough babies to know what's a lot of hair and what's not!!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I was born with black hair that apparently fell out after about a week or so- then I eventually grew blonde hair a few months later. OH was bald until he was about 2 and then he grew big blonde curls :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Suz I agree, things are CRAMPED in there. I would be so uncomfortable if I was him.


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies! How are you all?! I looked at those wonderful scan pics. OMG I am so happy for you ladies! I cannot wait to see our little one again!

Pampers wrote me back. $60 off diapers. ..And they want to see my box, lol. I guess we'll be shipping an empty box back to them??? Quality control would like to see it. haha. I am happy they are being responsible. Hopefully they will correct the problem.

Well, strange turn of events...after searching for new homes, a bank contacted us (wells fargo) and said they are 95% sure they can finance our other house. So we are going that route. But I gotta tell you, I am getting sick of this house crap. I cannot wait to just have it all over with. Our new closing date is Nov.29th. So yay for taxes and incentives for buying a house this year still. Hopefully it works out.

I'm feeling great. I still forget I'm pregnant! I don't feel it, but am starting to look it.
My stupid straightener died, so I got one at a beauty place that came with a free mini. Sooo cute! Ok, well I'm rambling. That's all that's going on with me right now!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Suz,Its hard to believe our little ones will be around 4lbs odd now........I THINK Im starting to recognice shapes of it when I get a nobbly bit every now and then.

Jess my pics were the same as yours. What are you using to get some shots from the dvd???

Verna - I wouldnt mind if this one has hair, at least my suffering will have bene worth something hey hahaha 

Chell - WOW what a turn up for the books honey! Hope the 29th is a goer! x


----------



## lisaf

Chell - FX'd for the new financing working out!
Suz - congrats on the house and the shopping
Jess - Baby Peach is gorgeous!! 

AFM:
Hey girls. Just had my first prenatal appointment with my regular OB. She got another scan for me.
The first words out of her mouth were 'big baby' :dohh: 
Though I'm 14 weeks and I think she usually does scans much earlier than that so thats all I think it is :haha: Or so I keep telling myself.
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/008.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/006.jpg

I asked her if she could get a hint at the sex and she poked around a bit and said she had a guess but didn't want to tell me because she didn't want to be wrong.
Of course now I'm thinking she would only have a guess this early if it was a boy.. which DH is teasing me about horribly but I want it to be a girl so bad, lol.


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- did they not give you a CD with your pictures on? Xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, if you have Picasa there is a function on there to take snap shots from a video as you watch it. 

Chell, that is great news on the bank! Hope it all works out for you! :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- if you're part of this club it's more than likely a boy!! :rofl: 

Chel- wow! Brilliant news from the bank! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

No I didnt get a cd with the pics either Lou........

Nice pics Lisa and everyone whos scanned me at 6, 8 and 12 weeks says no sexing until AFTER 16 weeks as everything looks "boy" before then!

Just seen the new M&S ad for xmas! SO exciting once that appears on tv! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

No, Lou, I didn't pay for it and it wasn't part of the package!

Lisa, love the pics. I think at 14 weeks you could have a guess at both sexes equally... It's probably just as clear what you can't see as what you can.... There's still a chance you'll be team pink! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Yay hope it works out chell! 

Nice pics Lisa... I don't think she'd only guess at boy.. I think she's right not to tell you because you would think too much into it! When can you find out?

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Great scans Lisa! how big is your baby? did dh go with you?

Chell so glad the original house thing might happen now, it will save you the pain of finding another.

Suz, forgot to say, yahoo for your exchange going through!


----------



## Onelildream

Ooooo. I hope I have another boy... Hopefully you all didn't use them up. lol


----------



## lisaf

lol... I was hoping you all used up the boys :haha:
I have a few friends of mine who are sure its a girl, lol.. one who is declaring its a boy.

Baby was 8.62cm... from what I've read online, not oversized or anything. The doc just had to zoom out all the way.. I think its more that she's not used to the baby filling the whole screen yet since they usually only scan at the first appt and most have thier first appt before 14 weeks! :haha:

And Ellen - that is SO reassuring, lol! I think DH may be getting more excited for a boy now... so he better not get his heart too set!


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry girls- just had to perform some afternoon "ahem" duties! :lol:

Lisa- that looks like a healthy well-sized baby for 14 weeks! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Lou - thanks, lol... I'm just paranoid about having a big baby :haha: My brother and I were both 9lbs + ... and that was back in the late 70s, early 80s... back when average birth weights were lower than they are now!


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- I was born at 30 weeks!!! And I still weighed nearly 6 pound! Imagine what size I would have been if I'd have gone full-term! :shock: my mum weighed over 11.5 pound over 56 years ago! :shock: And OH was over 9.5 pound as well!! So I'm right there with you about the "big baby" fear!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

haha, ok, good, you're going first so I'll let you face the big baby possibility before me :rofl:
I'm also a little terrified about the size because DH has a GIANT head... like those custom baseball caps? He has to get the BIGGEST size they make 
And my dad also has a large head - his optomotrist said in 20 years of practice, he'd never had to adjust his equipment for such a big head.
I'm SO screwed....


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god!!! We're so similar in that way! Apart from it's me and not OH who has a big head!! :lol: My mum could never get baby hats/bonnets to fit me :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

well with the sixth Positive OPK, you would have thought my doc would be inquisitive but she just said maybe your LH is just higher this month... oh well, 8 days to test I guess unless it's delayed due to late ovulation, all I know is I've NEVER had this many in a row so it's a waiting game. :)


I just cannot get over how gorgeous those 3D pictures are... AMAZING!!
YAY Suz on the house, that is Fabulous!!!!


----------



## lisaf

wow... with that many OPKs I would ALMOST wonder if it was HCG causing it... but I know the timing is impossible for that :dohh: 

Lou - awesome! lol!!! So you really will be my guinea pig! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Well girls- an afternoon :sex: session and I'm now ready for sleep! :lol: I don't know how I'm gonna get through the rest of the evening! :sleep:


----------



## Smile4me

Love it Afternoon delight Lou! YAY!
I was too tired and gassy to have our session last night, we had chili and cornbread and I told dh we would resume this evening... ha! I think he was thrilled he could get a decent nights sleep... LOL

Now I have had some spotting but I assume it could be from the pap I had?
Never had that before so Just wondering how common that is.


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow, amazing pictures Peach and Lisa!! Congrats!

KC, I wrote a lot so far. So far I'm going into the pregnancy and what has happened. I think I'll also add my hopes and dreams for him and what life is like now. I'll put some pictures at the end. I'm going to save it to my computer, but I'll also print a hard copy and put it in my pregnancy journal. I have all my ultrasound pictures in there too.

I called the doctor to find out when I'd be induced if I went past my due date. So if LO doesn't come on his own, I'll be induced November 23rd. So we have a date! My last day of work will be Monday and I only have to work a half day! Woohoo!


----------



## kcw81

that is strange verna about the spotting? such a mystery this whole thing is with your opks and stuff.

lou good for you naughty girl getting some! it has been over a week now for me and DH and he is going hunting this weekend so it will be two weeks on monday. poor guy.


----------



## kcw81

great marg! he will be here before thanksgiving then. how wonderful! your letter sounds so nice. sounds like you put a lot of effort into everything for your little guy, you will be a great mommy.


----------



## Smile4me

I assume spotting is normal so I'm not worried about that, right now it's just a wait and see. Only 8 more days, I can get through it....

Anyone having any strange cravings? 
USers any big plans for Thanksgiving... any famous recipes to share? I usually do a peanut butter and chocolate brownie cheese cake. ;)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, you could have really sensitive opks and a slightly higher LH this cycle... It's sadly not an exact science with those things! The spotting could be implantation? Or some women spot a little with ovulation. Keeping everything crossed for you!! Xx


----------



## Smile4me

I know I am totally symptom spotting ha! I just want my dear darling hubby to hold his own baby ... After all he has done for me and my girls.
I know God will give us our dream in due time.


----------



## babyloulou

Eveything crossed for you here too Verna :hugs: 

Casey- this was the first BD we'd had in 2 weeks too x


----------



## Smile4me

If our lovely husbands knew we told every time we bd LOL, mine would be mortified! We Kiss and Tell ... ha!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Or "not kiss" and tell as the case may be! :lol:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

All this kiss and tell talk. LOL..I did finally give Tj some the yesterday. He was so happy. LOL. This is the second time now since I have gotten preggo. I have so not been in the "mood". SO not feeling sexual...any advice ladies?


----------



## TySonNMe

Smile, I have a great recipe for a pumpkin roll. I got it off the Internet, but it's been a real hit with everyone who tried it!


----------



## Smile4me

oooooo Margaret send it to me please :) I love anything with pumpkin in it...ANYTHING!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OH my gosh Tyson I just seen your ticker...lo is so close to being here! How are you feeling?


----------



## lisaf

oooh, I can't wait for Christmas cookie season!!!
I bought the egg product stuff in the carton since its pasteurized... just so I can use it for cookie dough and get to eat the dough :haha:

I have a few good recipes, not sure they're all that special though. I have a cream cheese sugar cookie recipe, a spritz cookie recipe, somewhere I have this yummy crescent roll cookie recipe (it was my dad's mom's recipe, and she finally snagged it 20 years after the divorce when my grandma gave it to my brother :haha:)
I have a chocolate-cake type cookie with mocha frosting recipe
A recipe for haystacks (peanuts, crunchy chinese noodles, melted chocolate and butterscotch..)

Oh... and my BEST holiday recipe of all... melted Hugs on pretzels... they look super festive, and are super fast and easy to make (kids love making them too). I brought a tub of them to work... gone all in one day.... I think that averaged to 10 pieces a person... and some people didn't have any :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I also finally roasted my pumpkin seeds last night... garlic, salt and butter... YUMMM


----------



## TySonNMe

Smile, here's the link: https://allrecipes.com//Recipe/pumpkin-roll-supreme/Detail.aspx Enjoy!!

reeds, I feel very pregnant!! I'm ready to pop this baby out, but other than that I feel great!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Have you been nesting yet?


----------



## Smile4me

oo yea Lisa dh and I make batches of the pretzels with rolos and a smashed pecan fresh from the oven... DELIGHTFUL!


----------



## Onelildream

Verna- Every time anyone mentions ANY food; I want it. Doesn't matter what it is! Last week it was your turkey burger. lol. And I cried cause I wanted one so bad! Your almost to testing day, Hun! Hold tight, you can wait it out! Fingers Crossed for you! xxxooo


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, here we go again! How do you make rolo pretzels?! They sound like Heaven!


----------



## TySonNMe

I was...we got the nursery is all ready and I really wanted that done. I want to clean, but I'm too big for the deep cleaning I want to do so I have to wait for OH to do it! I really just want him to scrub the kitchen floor...maybe this weekend!


----------



## lisaf

lol, my mom says my dad made her clean the whole house before she had me... he claims he was trying to jumpstart her labor (she went into labor that night/next morning)... 
I think there was another time he got her to clean the whole house... turns out it was because someone was throwing her a surprise baby shower there :haha:
My mom makes my dad sound like kind of a jerk, lol.


----------



## Smile4me

You take a bag of pretzels the round kind.. rold gold and place a rolo on top of each one, bake in the oven until slightly melted, take out of the oven and smoosh a pecan on top OH it is heaven on earth! especially after you put them in the fridge for a bit to cool off :) MMMMM


----------



## TySonNMe

^^ Yum!!!!!!

Lisa, might have to try cleaning a bit then! It doesn't sound appealing to be on my hands and knees scrubbing the floor though!


----------



## lisaf

lol... maybe the cleaning thing is like any other activity like walking etc which can jumpstart labor.

Verna - the Hershey's hugs are done the exact same way but we smoosh M&Ms on the top... the brown and white stripes of the Hugs with red and green M&Ms on top look super festive and somehow complicated.
They have peppermint hugs/kisses now that are red and white striped and work well too.. just a bit of a peppermint overload for me.
They don't selll the round pretzels near me anymore so I get the little square ones (They have a # pattern so the stuff doesn't leak out too far)


----------



## Smile4me

yea come to think of it I think we did use the # pattern pretzels last time, I just love the caramel and chocolate with the salt... YUMMY! Not too hot for peppermint though that sounds gross.


----------



## lisaf

its actually pretty good, but I can really only eat 1 or 2... I'm not the type of person to finish a candy cane either though.

I just imagine the caramel oozing everywhere, lol.


----------



## kcw81

holy shit gimme summa them candied pretzels!! they sound so good!! 

lou that makes me feel better that its been 2 weeks for you too since you guys tend to be more frequent than me. 

reeds as far as not being in the mood, I never really am either but I force myself to do it. I get into it and once he does a little foreplay then I am in the mood! or you could look at some naughty videos to get in the mood... 

Verna for thanksgiving we are flying to scottsdale az to see my dad, bro and sister. Its been like 8 years since we all have been together in the same place at the same time so its kind of a reunion. he will have it catered since nobody knows how to cook! ME and my sister just never really learned and my dad can only barbeque so that's it. Are you going somewhere or are you cooking at your house?


----------



## lisaf

KC - I'm the same way about being in the mood... I have to force myself to start and then its all good from there.


----------



## Smile4me

We go every year to my dh's parents house, my MIL does a brunch that includes breakfast casseroles, oinker strips (bacon) potatos you know the norm and then we do desserts so of course I'm bringing pumpkin bread this year. :) 
Scottsdale Arizona sounds fun and having catered... OMG that is sooo funny! You should all pick a recipe and each one of you try it next year you will have a complete year to perfect it and then bring your skill to the table :)


----------



## kcw81

phooey I don't want to cook! that sounds nice verna. so you all just eat brunch, not a dinner?


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Hi girls- hope someone is still awake. Here's baby Ben....
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Bens%20Scans/Bens%204D%20Scan%204th%20Nov%202010/LOUISE_29.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Bens%20Scans/Bens%204D%20Scan%204th%20Nov%202010/LOUISE_32.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Bens%20Scans/Bens%204D%20Scan%204th%20Nov%202010/LOUISE_48.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Bens%20Scans/Bens%204D%20Scan%204th%20Nov%202010/LOUISE_51.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/Bens%20Scans/Bens%204D%20Scan%204th%20Nov%202010/LOUISE_58.jpg
> 
> 
> The scan lady says he has very big feet and a big penis!!! :rofl:
> 
> It was amazing! He was in a good position for photos but didn't move or wake up at all!! He just stayed asleep with his arms behind his head the whole time! Laid back like his Daddy!!! :lol:

aw lou the pics are lovely hun awwwww xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Help! I have cankles!! My ankles have disappeared over the course of the day and I'm all swollen... My toes look like chipolatas!!! :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

Peach Blossom said:


> Here you go ladies!! Baby Peach! :)
> 
> https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3D%20Baby%20Shaw/th_3DBabyShaw6.jpg
> 
> https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3D%20Baby%20Shaw/th_3DBabyShaw7.jpg
> 
> https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3D%20Baby%20Shaw/th_3DBabyShaw8.jpg
> 
> https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3D%20Baby%20Shaw/th_3DBabyShaw9.jpg
> 
> https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3D%20Baby%20Shaw/th_3DBabyShaw10.jpg
> https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3D%20Baby%20Shaw/th_3DBabyShaw11.jpg
> 
> https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3D%20Baby%20Shaw/th_3DBabyShaw12.jpg
> 
> https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3D%20Baby%20Shaw/th_3DBabyShaw13.jpg​

aw peach lovely hun xxxxx


----------



## kcw81

oh no jess! I have heard of this happening in pregnancy! This is what I read on babycenter.com

What can I do to minimize the puffiness?
Here are a few tips:

&#8226; Put your feet up whenever possible. At work, it helps to keep a stool or pile of books under your desk. At home, lie on your left side when possible.

&#8226; Don't cross your legs or ankles while sitting.

&#8226; Stretch your legs frequently while sitting: Stretch your leg out, heel first, and gently flex your foot to stretch your calf muscles. Rotate your ankles and wiggle your toes.

&#8226; Take regular breaks from sitting or standing. A short walk every so often will help keep your blood circulating.

&#8226; Wear comfortable shoes that stretch to accommodate the swelling.

&#8226; Don't wear socks or stockings that have tight bands around the ankles or calves.

&#8226; Try waist-high maternity support stockings. Put them on before you get out of bed in the morning so blood doesn't have a chance to pool around your ankles.

&#8226; Drink plenty of water. Surprisingly, this helps your body retain less water.

&#8226; Exercise regularly, especially by walking, swimming, or riding an exercise bike. Or try a water aerobics class &#8212; immersion in water may temporarily help reduce swelling, particularly if the water level is up near your shoulders.

&#8226; Eat well, and avoid junk food.

Try not to let pregnancy swelling get you down. The sight of your swollen ankles will probably add to your feeling of ungainliness, but edema is a temporary condition that will pass soon after you give birth


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks casey... Will try those things... Guess pizza for dinner wasn't the best idea! :)


----------



## lisaf

aw Jess, sorry to hear that! Its all related to water retention.
My mom told me how her ankles went from huge to back to normal just during labor with me and my brother... then she couldn't figure out why it didn't happen with my sister and then she realized she'd been on an IV with my sister and stayed hydrated.

NOT that dehydrating yourself is the answer, but just wanted to reassure you that its related to water and to do the normal things like KC suggested to reduce the water retention


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Jess honey xxx All of the above that Casey said will sort you out. Ive only had it 2x and just raising my feet on a cushion so they are above my hip level really sorts me out! x

Friends have just left from our bonfire tea. Was lovely AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND one of my magic tablets SEEMS to stopped my indegestion! FX FX FX! x


----------



## kcw81

goody ellen! yay for the magic tablet!


----------



## lisaf

I forgot to show you ladies this before...
We think our LO is making a face at us in this one
I rotated the picture so its easier to see.... the dark splotches on the head are eye sockets, and you can kind of see a mouth open like a tongue is sticking out.
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/0061.jpg

And we know we're probably totally imagining it, but I think it looks hilarious..


----------



## Peach Blossom

I totally see what you mean Lisa! How funny! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Caz :hugs: xxx

Jess- like the others said plenty of water and feet above your hips x (remember some swelling is normal but if your face swells or you get headaches, dizziness or a temperature with the swelling you must ring your midwife/doc to rule out pre-eclampsia) xx

Ellen- so glad the tablet worked! Yay! :thumbup: 

I've had my favourite spicy deep fried chips from the Chinese and feel really sick now! :sick:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou xxx Is it coxs its the 9th portion of them this week lol! 

Im watching that Natalie Cassidy thing on E4+1...............I really dont believe the paparazzi are after her as much as she's making out! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Probably Ellen! :rofl: I'm watching the second Bridget Jones film on ITV2 x


----------



## SBB

I just read the last 5 pages and it's all about food!! :haha: 

I've been at the pub, I think I did really well to stay til the end! Had lots of tummy rubbing/poking/prodding! I quite like it when people touch my bump - what does everyone else think? 

Jess sorry about your swolen ankles :( wonder if it happens to most women? I haven't had it yet but that's prob because I don't go to work and stuff like you do :haha: 

And 2 weeks without sex?! Well I cant even remember the last time! OH thinks he'll be poking Jesus in the head so he doesn't want to do it :dohh:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I quite like it when people touch my bump too! I know a lot of women hate it but I think it's sweet! X

Kel- I've just seen you pop up online. Thanks for your Facebook message. I only saw it today as I don't get proper notifications on my iPhone- so please don't think I was ignoring it!!! How's little Cade? Xx


----------



## kcw81

no one ever offers to touch my belly! I think you girls are around lots of people alot more often than me.


----------



## babyloulou

It's not happened often to be fair Casey- probably only twice I think!


----------



## TySonNMe

Today is picture day! LoL! My nursery:
 



Attached Files:







nursery1.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 1









nursery2.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1









nursery3.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1









nursery4.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1









nursery5.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nightnurse

Would love to join you guys soon,first round of clomid expected AF since the 1st and Well just had my nightly shower and so far *NO AF* :happydance: STAY AWAY!!!!!!,Still feeling nauseous and boobs now hurt like a Motha F***er and so hoping this is it just have to make it all day tomorrow:happydance:wish me luck


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Tyson the room looks gorgeous! I love those funky shelves! xxx

Nightnurse - FX you are going to join us xxx

Suz - Well done for staying out til closing hun! I dont mind some people touching bump but others Im really not fond of them touching it! Hahahaha MIL for one! 

AFM - I DIDNT HAVE HEARTBURN IN BED! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks f**k for that as it was seriously geting me down! Got some shopping to do today and then romantic dinner date with hubby................And he's going to tend to my lady garden as its seriously overgrown AGAIN and I really cannot see it now hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Lol Ellen 'Tend to your ladygarden!' :rofl: 

Glad you got some sleep! :D 

Yeh I don't like the MIL or FIL touching, they don't really though. But I don't mind my friends... And everyone down the pub was having a feel last night and Jesus gave them some little kicks! A couple of the guys put their ears to bump - erm do you think Jesus is going to speak to you?!?! :haha: 

Tyson the nursery looks fab :happydance: the shelves look great - are they ikea? We have some of those and we put them up as cat stairs :rofl: the cats loved them! 

What's everyone up to today apart from lady garden trimming and shopping? We've got to go to clear rubbish from the old house and take it to the tip, and clean up this house. Then a party in the village tonight in our new road... Won't be out so late tonight though I hope! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Cat stairs hahahaha Thats fab!

Suz perhaps they DID think he would talk to them - it is Jesus after all! x

Hope the run to the tip isnt too much hard work and you can chill out before ANOTHER night on the tiles! x


----------



## SBB

Lol maybe! 

I'm still in bed I need to actually get up to go to the tip! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies well af got me today xxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Och so sorry Caz xxxx FX for this next cycle - maybe a xmas BFP is waiting for you xxx

Just back out from shopping so need a lay down before my lovely pamper night....... xxx


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls! Sorry caz about AF! 

Suz you go out a lot! what party is it tonight? is "the tip" the same thing as a garbage dump?

Ellen omg stop it telling us about your DH and your lady garden! haha! too funny! does he know that we know?

Today I don't have much planned, it is raining and DH left for a 3 day hunting trip today. Yes I am a liberal democrat vegetarian and he goes hunting and watched sports and is a republican. opposites attract! It has been a year since he has left me for the weekend. I think I will exercise, take the dog out in the rain and go to a movie!


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, Gals! Today I've got ironing to do. Yippee. Other than that; nothin! 

We watched Prince of Persia last night and I dreampt about eating scary venomous snakes...one of our friends got bitten during dinner, and I was in the UK, and couldn't figure out your stupid phone system, so I called 1-800-lifeguard?! What the crap? I woke up scared but laughing. I love how all of my life can mesh in a silly dream!

Well, late start today, I'm going to shower.


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi girls! I posted some better pictures of the nursery on FB. 

KC, the shelf is from Ikea...I bought it years ago and had it in my apartment, but it looks great against the blue I think. I still need to hang the fabric pictures up. I'll probably just get some thumb tacks and do it. I think I may get some letters ordered spelling his name after he is born and hang those up somewhere too, if I can find the room.

AFM, need to start getting ready for a friend's baby shower at 2p. 

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey Oh yeah he knows I tell you all! lol! He's not bothered, he's actually quite proud he can help me out in that area hahaha

Chell - Crazy dream! But fear not we only have one venomous snake over here and its pretty rare to see one! Hahaha Im sure a lifeguard could help you out tho..........

AFM Had a sleep, DH's prepping dinner and Ive just found a film on Channel 5 starring Baby Peaches Grandpops hahahaha How weird is that?!?!?!? Only found out he was famous yesterday and now he;s on my tv! Hehehehe xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

OH and Ty - Enjoy the baby shower xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry about AF Caz- like Ellen said I hope you get a Xmas bfp instead :hugs:

Love the nursery pics Margaret- Ive just commented on the new ones you've posted on Facebook xx

Well I'm off to get ready as I'm going to a fireworks party at my best friends tonight. I feel really guilty about leaving my dogs though as my terrier was petrified last night! Poor thing :cry:


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen-bahahaha! You make me laugh.


----------



## Rudeollie

Have a lovely time Lou and stick the radio on for the dogs honey xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Radios on loud, tv is on loud, blinds all shut- makes no difference to Ruudi!!! He just KNOWS these fireworks are going to get him somehow! :lol: He was shaking and panting so much last night I thought he was going to have a heart attack! :shock:


----------



## SBB

Have fun Lou! 

Kc yes tip is A garbage dump! It wasn't too bad cos it was a really nice day... 
I don't go out that much :D it was just fireworks in our village last night and tonight someone else in our village is having a party as their daughter is going away for a few months.... Or our other friends have invited us over for food/fireworks but they live further away!! 
Most weekends we do nothing!

I am soooo tired... We did the tip, then went to our new house to measure up bubs room, then food shopping - and I'm so tired now! Not sure I've got the energy to go out - I want to stay at home and eat the food we bought! 

God the Walls in this house are even thinner than the last house, can hear every word the neighbours say! Can't wait to be detached :happydance: 

Sorry about af caz, you always seem to just take it in your stride... :hugs: 

Ellen hope you've got your overgrown bush trimmed :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Btw uk girls medela breast pumps are 18% off on amazon - quite good as I don't think they're usually on sale x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww lou! Poor Ruudi! I will send some quiet peaceful thoughts to him while mum is out xx

Suz - The bush is trimmed I am pleased to report and its not as bald as a coot like last time hahaha Sorry you are so tired and dont feel like going out. Im glad we're in for the night now as last night took it out of me. Food and Xfactor (for what its worth!) is all we have planned! x


----------



## SBB

I want dinner and x factor! Don't think I'm going... OH might go on his own! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

WELL! X factor FINALLY stepped up the game this week! Matt had me in tears! Wont say much as Lou wont have seen it yet Im sure but a CLEAR divide of talent I thought (and a bonus that those I HATE were sh*te! Hehehe) xxx


----------



## SBB

I'm up to Wagner and half the people have been shite so far!! The whole wagner thing is old, it's not even funny any more :sleep: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou will wet herself matt was amazing!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I know I said that about him to hubby! Its silly now and he's making my skin crawl with those women!

I liked Aiden, Matt, Paije, and Rebecca...........The others can go jump! lol! x


----------



## SBB

Yep I agree, trayc good too and looks great... Haven't seen one direction yet but I think it's safe to say I won't think they're amazing! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

And yeh Wagner being painted as the dirty old man is gross. Not sure I he actually is or if he's going along with it cos he thinks it's what people want/expect or what he's been told?

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Treyc looked FAB! Much better to have a longer dress on her instead of those short short ones!

One direction - Let just say watch the VT and keep your eye on the curly haired one in his jocks! :shock::shock::shock::blush:


----------



## SBB

Lol I missed that and I'm not sure I can explain to OH why we'd need to watch it again :rofl: 

Those boys have got seriously up themselves... Their mothers won't recognise them by the time this is over... 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Aww Margaret such lovely nursery photos sweetie!

Caz, hun I'm soo sorry :( Sending lots of hugs to you sweets!

Well I had another +OPK soooo freaken strange bcuz I NEVER get the faintest of lines ever! I'm just beginning to think I have extremely high LH this month... whatever that means?


----------



## SBB

So weird verna... I don't know :wacko: I have seen it where people get about 10 in a row but I don't know why! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

did they end up with a BFP?


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies, how are you? need to go back and catch up on the posts.

Went out last night with the girls, boy watching everyone get drunk while I drink soda and lime juice isnt very exciting. Well, actually I switched it up and had soda and cranberry at the end of the night :wacko: ha ha, but not complaining very happy to be in this situation but I will try and skip out on those events as much as possible.

Verna, is it the same colour or darker opks?...hope you had a nice evening last night

:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Hey Britt so happy you had fun with the girls and I understand but like you said it is for such a good cause.. LOL hun they are the same honestly. I will get a different brand in January if this is not a successful month. i'll get the ones with the smiley faces.

Yes we had a nice evening, took the little ones to Long John Silvers/A&W havent been there in years. I woke up in the middle of the night with major HB... ha!!

I'm cleaning out summer closet and putting in sweaters and jeans.. yay!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz I understand........MIGHT be a bit awkward explaining that hahahaha And totally agree on them changing. BUT get the impression most of them were a bit jumped up anyhoo....

Britt - It WILL get easier the not drinking part of socialising.......Im expecting mine any day now hahaha xxx

Verna - WTF!>!>>! What is the dealio with these opks???? FX for a bfp at the end of this cycle sweetie x


----------



## Smile4me

:haha: Ellen you crack me up woman!

I'm also prepping my 11 year old for camp, she will be gone for an entire week:wacko:


----------



## SBB

Smile4me said:


> did they end up with a BFP?

I'd love to say yes but I don't remember :haha: 

I loved the smiley face ones, so simple and well worth it! 

Britt it gets easier I promise, not fun towards the end of a night when everyone is wasted! Once you get a 'proper' bump I think people become a bit more understanding and they're more interested in talking about baby too so it gets less boring :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Suz I understand........MIGHT be a bit awkward explaining that hahahaha And totally agree on them changing. BUT get the impression most of them were a bit jumped up anyhoo....

OH went upstairs so I went back and looked :haha: they've so shown that on purpose! All the young girls are gonna vote for them and simon knows it - they'll be in the final! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww hugs Verna. Hope the week goes super fast and she's bnack soon telling you all the fab experiences she's had!

Well DH has been putting songs on the Ipod in secret and has unvieled them to me.........Softie pants has stuck on the songs we had playing as the guests waiting for our wedding to start, the song I walked down the aisle to and the one we walked out to. Im tearing up, I loved our uniqueness when it came to our music x


----------



## Rudeollie

HA! Thats what I said Suz! I was like "WHAT!" If I were 16 I would be picking up the phone for sure hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Aw your DH is so cute and thoughtful. Wanna swap?! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Thanks Suz but no you're ok! I said to him is he trying to make me ball throughout labour?!?!??! Hahaha Cos i will do at this rate!

Im torn between rage and tears at the moment. Its so funny (sometimes!) Haha x


----------



## Smile4me

Aww what a sweetheart, thats exactly what dh did for my bday hun.... all the songs that meant something to me, ones that reminded me of my dad :( our wedding songs, etc.... soo thoughtful hun! :hugs:
What songs did you walk down the isle to etc. Id love to hear.
I walked down the isle to "No other Love" from the soundtrack P.S. I love you
Then our first dance was "Hey Angel" by Mike Garrigan - a not famous artist but amazing song writer and it's a beautiful song.:flower:


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-Your opks are crazy! Maybe they are predicting the future and getting you ready for a BFP?! Strange.

Hubs lost his voice and it's so strange having him whisper all the time. He doesn't want to talk bc it hurts, so it's been very quiet around here when he's home. The kids and I have to strain to hear him! I feel like he's mad at me and I'm getting the silent treatment!


----------



## Smile4me

At least your dh is home hun, mine is at work tonight until 10:30 :(
I feel so lonely all of the time but theres nothing I can do about it.


----------



## SBB

:( verna :hugs: 

Chell I hope his voice comes back soon! I've never lost my voice - to many peoples disappointment!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Well that was interesting! Ive just had to rush to the loo and had sickness and dooarooah! Where did THAT come from?!?!?!? Im sure its just from eating a bit too much but Im being naughty and tellin DH he's GOT to stop drinking now cos it could easily have been the pre labour clear out you hear of so often! Yikes!

ANyhooooo - Verna, we had Moby, God moves across the water as guests were waiting. I then walked down the Aisle to Pachbel Canon in D, and then we left after to Hans Zimmer Youre so cool from True Romance. It was FAB! And our first dance was to Drops of Jupiter by Train! Awwww Im all mushy again now! x


----------



## SBB

Great songs Ellen! I LOVE drops of jupiter...

Ew that's no fun I hope it's not labour related! Hope you feel better :hugs: 

Ok sleep time! Night girls x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thank you Suz xxx Have a lovely nights sleep xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Night night girls- just got back from the party with a drunk OH who has crawled up to bed!! I hope I wake up tomorrow in a better mood as I've wanted to kill OH all day today! I've just got no patience at all! Pregnancy does not agree with me! OH thinks i hate him!! 

I've also been having period- type pains all night which are worrying me slightly! I haven't had chance to read and catch up- I hope everyone has had a nice evening xxx


----------



## lisaf

Hey ladies, 
love the wedding song talk!

I walked down the aisle to "When I fall in love (it will be forever)"
Our recessional was "All you need is love"
Our first dance was "Wink and a Smile" 

Just got back from some maternity clothes shopping... scored several tops! :)


----------



## kcw81

good score lisa! 
I screwed up, my DH is hunting and so I rented some casey style DVDs and tried to hook up the dvd player to our tv and now the cable tv is not working. There is sound and no picture and I have tried everything! Poor old me is going to be without television till DH gets home tuesday! At least the dvd player works... I will just have to watch lots of movies. I hate being foiled by tech equipment.'
Oh ps I watched 16 and P this AM and that boyfriend is a shithead. he is a deadbeat dad and so immature! I am glad the girl has her Mamacita and GRammamacita to help out. Also, her stepdad was kind of harsh, kind of creepy too.


----------



## lisaf

KC - oh yeah.. 16 & P.. that was just the most depressing episode ever! I felt so bad for her! She didn't even fight for herself either.. which I guess doesn't get you anywhere but at least keeps you from being treated like a doormat... like if she screamed at him, she knows he'd leave... UGH and how he wouldn't even watch the baby right? propping the bottle up so he could eat.

I got 4 shirts, 2 sweaters and a sleep bra for $100! :) 

I'm pretty good with technology... I wish I could help you with the tv! If you want to try and troubleshoot over email or PM, feel free!


----------



## Smile4me

Awww Lou hun I'm sorry you were in such a shitty mood today and you and dh are upset with one another, tomorrow is another day hun and it will be better :)

Casey I wish I was there to tackle that technology problem hun I worked in IT alongside my Real estate career for 10 years. I couldnt tell you how to do it but I could certainly give it a whirl with ya... ha!! 
But!!!! Nothing wrong with a bunch of good ole fashion DVD's. I've just rented Annie for the girls and we watched that this evening, they got bored as I sat on the couch singing The sun will come out tomorrow! My daughter comes in the room saying, mom this movie must be really old if it was made when you were little..... OH Geez thanks! LOL .... Well DH should be home soon, gotta get something made for him to eat as I made corn dogs for the girls... Easy meals tonight!
Hope you all have a good night sleep.

Oh and I cannot bring myself to watch 16 & P as it just depressed me.


----------



## lisaf

Verna - they remade Annie a while ago, lol.. but yikes to the kids making us feel old! I watched Annie a week ago.. that movie holds up well! :)


----------



## SBB

Morning girls... 

Lou how are you feeling? Have the period pains gone? Were you standing up a lot? I find standing/walking a lot gives me pains! Hope you're in a better mood today and OH isn't too hungover :hugs: 

Ellen how are you feeling? Hope you weren't up all night :hugs:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Suz. Yes the pains have gone but I didn't sleep a wink! :growlmad: OH was drunken snoring and stunk of beer and garlic all night! He's lucky he's still alive :rofl: I've been up since bloody 7!! 

We are just watching the xfactor! Up to Rebecca so far. I've liked Aiden and Paige so far! :thumbup: Absolutely hate Katie more each week! :lol:

What are you up to today? X


----------



## SBB

Lol wait til you see matt you'll love him more than ever!! :haha: 

How annoying of your OH :growlmad: they don't get that being drunk and snoring is not a supportive thing to do! 

Make him get up and make you whatever you want for breakfast as punishment! 

We need to sort our house - we're livin out of suitcases and boxes and it's a mess so gonna get it sorted! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He's apologised and is being extra nice- but still..... Arsehole!!! :haha:

I can't wait for Matt! Wagner was shocking! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

PS: we still haven't unpacked Suz!


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!!! Matt was incredible!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: really?!?! That's funny... 

Yep Wagner is shocking. Stupid facebook group keeping him in, it's not funny any more!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls xxx Lou glad to hear you are feelin better today honey......And make sure you get OH to pay for keeping you up ok!!!!!!!! Wasnt Matt lushly?? x

I went to bed after my last post and tossed and turned while watching Aliens (its a weird saturday night habit of ours,.......Aliens or Terminator2 while we fall asleep on a saturday night lol!) Eventually fell asleep once Id got poorly bump into a comfy position. Just ahd some breakkie and HOPIN it stays put or I'll be out the car window on the way to Leeds to visit mum! Hahaha xx


----------



## SBB

Glad you're feeling better have fun at your mums... 

We've done almost nothing today :dohh: sorted the bedroom now I'm knackered! Sod it we can live in a mess :haha: 

I'm gonna plan the babys room for the new house and get everything ordered ready :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww have you got a bug Ellen? I hope you feel better soon honey! Is it both ends? :sick:

Suz- we were supposed to be unpacking stuff today too but haven't! :haha: we went out on a dog walk for an hour or so that has killed me! I get sciatica in my lower back after exercise! Makes it so tempting to just sit and do nothing! :haha: I am resting now and watching the old version of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory on TV while OH cooks me a Sunday dinner! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

That version is brilliant! 

I'm watching Casper :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's a good film too- haven't watched Casper for ages! I like both versions of Charlie & TCF to be honest! The first is brilliant- but then I also thought Johnny Depp was brilliant as Willy Wonka! 

I'm so hungry! Just ate a whole bar of chocolate while waiting for my dinner! :lol: 

So who do you reckon will go tonight? I want it to be Katie soooooo bad! I don't think it will be though- although I did think she sang that Gwen Stefani song terribly!!


----------



## babyloulou

From Charlie and The Chocolate Factory to Stand By Me!!!! The greatest film of all time!! No unpacking from us today! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I don't know, she has been bottom 2 twice now hasn't she? People don't like her... I think her or trayc maybe, although I think trayc should stay... I like her for some reason! 

We are off to a friends for roast dinner... Hope they make it as well as I do!! :haha: 

Yeh I like both Charlie chocs aswell, I just love the first one it's kinda creepy! I need to go have a shower and get ready but I want to watch the end of Casper! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've just ate my roast dinner infront of Stand By Me! It was delicious- but poor OH had his piece of meat stolen off his plate by Piper, our Labrador, and scoffed in front of him! :haha:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: naughty Piper!! That's karma for being such a twat last night :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

My thoughts exactly Suz!! :haha: (although he did leave his plate to fetch me extra gravy from the kitchen so felt slightly guilty! :lol:)


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls! how is everyone? are your period pains gone lou?

Vern and Lisa, thanks for the offer to help with my tech probs! I finally went behind the tv last night and checked every single wire and it turned out one was slightly loose and that was the problem! somehow I knocked it when trying to hook up the dvd player.:dohh: so I was happy I got to watch part some movies I rented.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxx


----------



## kcw81

Hi CAz what are you up to?


----------



## Rudeollie

HAhahahaha Lou Im lmao at piper eating the meat heheheh Good pup! Hahahaha

VERY jealous of the film watching and roast eating! We're having a chinese to make up for my pukin up tea last night...........Ive not had anything else today touch wood! (And yes Lou it was both ways!)

Casey glad to hear you sorted out the tech probs xxx Nothing worse than that!! 

Hey caz xxx

RIGHT well I want to see Mary, Katie and Cher in the final tonight..........ANd Wagner and I'll be happy! Im actually lookin forward to this weeks kicking off as so many I dont like did crap! Hahaha xxx


----------



## caz & bob

kcw81 said:


> Hi CAz what are you up to?

nothing much hun just chilling xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Just hope it doesn't go stupid and kick out someone good!! These things happen!


----------



## Rudeollie

I know Lou AND it even more likely to happen this week cos its a DOUBLE kick out! Yikes!

OMG if my dreams come true and Katie AND Cher go I will pee my pants hahahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies! Hope you've all had a nice weekend! I went to my MIL's to help her look after out nephew and cook her a roast dinner... Mmmm.... Roast dinner. All went a bit chaotic when my BIL and his 2 kids arrived later in the afternoon so we made a hasty exit! :)

Went to Asda to ask them about the tens machine hire and they told mr they don't hire them.... Did I dream that we talked about it on here?!

Ellen hope you're feeling better. :hugs:

Verna hope your body starts making sense! :hugs: must be weird to say goodbye to your LO for a whole week! Hope she has fun! 

Ukers... What was all this talk about Harry in one Direction?! What did I miss?! Wagner has to go this week... It's got beyond a joke now... Stupid! Didn't like Aiden's performance last night... Cher and Katie were ok, but a bit Kareoke... What happened to Mary?!


----------



## Rudeollie

NO you didnt dream the Asda thing Jess but LOTS of stores are claiming they dont do them...............Ive got a number to call tomorrow at HO so will inform you when I know more .............Sainsburys do the hire too for £14.95 apparently!

The one direction incident could have been called "One erection" hahahaha That boy CERTAINLY can pack a punch Im guessing Jess xxx It was a jock shot of him looking rather endowd! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: hahaha can't believe I missed that! May have to secretly watch it back! :)

Let me know how you get on with Asda... The woman today was fairly adamant that she'd never heard of tens machine hire! Then again I did have to explain what a tens machine was!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Thats what my mum was like at our local one! Apparently the girl who told me about it got hers from Lewisham, so Im going to state that.

If no luck I think Mamas Tens (who offer to beat any price quoted) can do it for £19 which is still a lot cheaper than any others Ive seen!

I just cant believe that Im going to have a baby in 7 frickin weeks (6 if I get my way!) x


----------



## caz & bob

wooooppp ellen not long hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

My birth centre do the TENs for £20 I found out at our antenatal
class. They give them to you at 36 weeks. 

Ellen- I think it's only one person going tonight based on what Dermot said at the beginning! :shrug: As long as it's not Matt I'm not bothered!! I'm looking forward to seeing ole Mr Ward on too! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Its such a flippin fix! They were MEANT to be kicking 2 out but Simons obvisously decided against it based on so many being sh*te last night hahahaha!

Im pretty certain Matt is safe Lou..........If he's not in the final something is very wrong in this world!


----------



## babyloulou

Shayne Ward!! Very yummy- but what a crock of shit that song was!!! You can tell Louis has taken him over! :-( I just wanted him to sing Somewhere Over The Rainbow again like he did years ago! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

NO WAY!!!! Have the British people gone mad?!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Anyone else noticed Louis' darkening hair colour?! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

I knew it would be Katie and thought Treyc..........They just arent connecting. Katie SHOULD go tho now as its been 3x in the bottom 2. But I think they'll go the "Based on tonights preformance crap.................."

Lol Lou! Bless you xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

PS Yes Jess - He's just gone nuts this season I think! Hair, eyes the lot!


----------



## caz & bob

well i think xfactor is fix xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Its crap isnt it Caz! If i were treyc I would be in the press tomorrow kickng off! 

Simon SAID she was the better singer..........And NO the public DONT want to see Katie each week cos THATS WHY SHE'S BEEN IN THE F**KIN BOTTOM SO MANY TIMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## babyloulou

I knew that Treyc would go! I think the judges like the attention Katies drama brings! Treyc was too bland! I still HATE katie though!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

I agree Lou. I didnt mind Treyc but like Danni has said I didnt know WHERE to place her. She had a corking voice tho bless her! 

Grrrr stupid Katie Weasel! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Katie's sing off performance was sooooo petulant.... So was Cheryl's behaviour though... 

Have stopped eating for 12 hours now... Have GTT in the AM... I know it's what I normally do, but somehow seems so long when you HAVE to do it!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I feel sorry for you having to do it again Jess! :nope: Horrible test! :nope:

They know the public are getting wound up by Katie and it keeps people watching I
guess! :shrug: Wagner needs to go now though- it's not even funny anymore!


----------



## Smile4me

:rofl: OH you ladies and your shows!!
Hey ladies!! Well I finally have a negative OPK lol...:shrug:

I just found out my uncle has lukemia and doesnt have that much longer.. It's my dads brother, the one that was there when my dad died... so sad :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Verna, so sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs: so sad...


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh verna sweetie I didnt want to read and run. Im so sorry to hear about your uncle, its horrid horrid horrid xxx Im thinking of you and your family all the time and HOPE that that helps in some way to make it easier somehow..........even tho I know from personal experience its th hardest thing to have to go through xxx


----------



## SBB

Sorry to hear that verna :hugs: how sad :cry: 

X factor was what I predicted but I thought weasel would go. Neither of them will win so they would go eventually anyway. Cheryl could have got it sent to deadlock though then weasel would go. She'll go next week. 

I recorded x factor and downton abbey but it'd set for the same time each week and downton abbey was half an hour longer so I missed about 20 mins then saw the end :( will have to watch it on itv player... V sad it's the end of the series... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry Verna- that is so sad honey :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

I know I always felt so bad for my uncle he is the oldest of the five brothers and when my dad had his heartattack my uncle was pumping his gas for him and my dad laughed at him saying he would have died in the car if no one had come to help him laughing and joking then the next thing my uncle heard was my dads horn and he was gone. So my uncle holds a special place in my heart and had to walk me down the isle. :( Thanks ladies, I will go next week to see him, he lives in ARkansas so about 5 hours away.


----------



## babyloulou

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Tyson- just incase you come on here tonight I just wanted to say your new maternity photos on Facebook are lovely! What a beautiful bump! :thumbup:


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, how are you? I wish I could catch up on everything but only have a few mins at the computer

Verna :hugs: Oh my gosh, do you know that my uncle (my Dad's brother as well who is a spitting image of my dad) was diagnosed with Leukemia about a month ago. Initially they thought he was okay for now and sent him home only for him to return and tell him he only had 2-3 weeks to live if he wasnt able to handle chemo. He has done 2 rounds of chemo now (just finishd the second one) so we need to find out his count. Also all the siblings have undergone dna testing for bone marrow matches. We find out the results on Tuesday. I visited him in the next province over about 2 weeks ago, was so good to see him but sad.
I can not believe we are both going through this I pray that both uncles go into remission and all is okay. thinking of you :hugs:

also, ladies please let me know your honest opinion- I am a bit worried. I have had menstrual like cramping all day (has not eased up) and am worried obviously I also think my stomach is upset so not sure if that has anything to do with it. I havent had any spotting but the cramps are pretty significant. Have any of you had this before? GOsh my scan cant come soon enough
:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Yeh Tyson they are gorgeous! My friend is hopefully going to do me some... 

Verna big :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey Britt sorry to hear you are going through the same thing with your uncle :hugs: 

Re the cramps, I get period cramps when I have an upset tummy - I can't even tell usually if it's period or poo pains :haha: so don't panic... I know everything is very scary at the beginning. I definitely had pains like that, I can't remember at what stage exactly, but I'm sure everything is fine :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Britt- so sorry about your uncle too :hugs: Its awful :hugs:

As for the period cramps I agree with Suz- I had them on and off at the beginning too and they scared the hell out of me!! Not had them for a while now until last night when they all of a sudden appeared again!? :shrug: I think my last night ones might have been Braxton Hicks though as my bump was tight too!! But early on yes I had them all the time! If you get chance have a read of the first couple of pages of this thread when most of us were in the 1st trimester and you'll see us all worrying over the same things :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

ahh thanks so much ladies for the well wishes about my uncle and also my cramping.
SSB- I definitely have an upset tummy (DH made a very spicy thai dish last night) so maybe thats a big part of what it is.

Lou- great idea, I will read through some of your earlier posts. On one hand I wish I was around the same point as you guys but on the other its nice to have great advice from everyone who has been through that stage.

thx again
off on a business trip tomorrow so it might be a bit (day or two) before I post but I will catch up very soon.

xx


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies, just checking in past most of y'alls bedtimes. hope you had good weekends. 

I am so sorry about your uncle Verna! And your uncle too Britt! That is crazy and so sad. I can't imagine hearing that you only have a little while left to live, how awful. I hope they are feeling ok and not in pain or run down. hugs to both of you.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Britt hon, if the cramps continue get yourself checked out. You can't be too careful or over cautious in those early stages. :hugs:

Right, have had my yucky glucose drink and 4 vials of blood taken... Now have to wait in the uncomfortable chair in the waiting room... Bet get knitting... So hungry!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Yuck Jess!! Hope you don't feel too crap when it's finished! Eat as soon as you can- it made me feel loads better afterwards xxx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls... Just woke up :lol: after I got up to wee at 6 i couldn't get back to sleep for ages! 

Better get up I need to make a butterfly pic for someone... 

Jess I hope your test is nearly over... Yuck! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Dum de dum... Tick tock tick tock... Almost there. Have a bag full of food with me!! I don't feel hungry now though just sick... There is a woman in here with a teeny tiny newborn baby... Sooooo cute! 

Have fun making the butterfly pic Suz. Weather is so rubbish today I'd be tempted to have a duvet day of I were you!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Well I only just got out of bed so I've had half a duvet day :haha: it's rainy and horrible outside so I'll put my slippers on and the heating :D 

You'll have to force some food down after, even though you feel sick, it will make you feel better hopefully! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Afternoon girls............Well I like Suz was disturb by a turning baby and needing to wee and then kept awake by the gale force winds so have just ventured out of a deep sleep for a feed hahaha

Jess - Glad the test is almost done, and that new born mustve been a sign to tell you how worth it the test is xxxx

Aiming to get the final xmas pressies ordered this week, so I can wrap the week after and then eat chocolates until d day hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls- I've just got up too! I fell back to sleep about 9:30 after posting on here and have just woken up with my iPhone still in my hand! :rofl: My poor dogs- better go and see if they need a wee.......


----------



## Peach Blossom

Back in the office and have managed to eat a bit. Still feel bleurgh... but think that may have something to do with my aversion to cold wet and windy weather! :haha:

Can't believe how organised you've been Ellen... I thought I was doing well having sorted 4 presents so far! :)


----------



## SBB

No-one is even getting presents from me!! I'm considering adopting an animal for each sibling, a tiger, polar bear, can't remember the other one! I don't think they'll appreciate it but at least it helps an animal rather than me trying to buy them something and them not even needing it! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha I started back in June Jess so this is quite last minute! And Ive cheated cos Ive just done jewellery, chocs and wine for all my girls and then cd's and games for boys!

lol Lou! All I can picture is your dogs sat crossed legged by the back door! Bless them! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

World Vision charity gifts... best way to go... people can't act disappointed with that without looking completely selfish! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

:lol: Neither of them would go out ! They looked at the rain and headed back to the settees! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: bless them! Apparently my cat has spent the morning going out of the cat flap only to moments later come sprinting in and meowing loudly as if to say "it's horrible out there!"... waiting for 10 minutes then trying it again! :haha: OH thinks perhaps he's got cat dementia and keeps forgetting that it's raining and then being surprised all over again! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha :rofl: Poor pussy cats!! :rofl: My lab has finally been out for a wee -as quick as he could and then back in! My terrier is not having any of it! Think he'll let his bladder burst first! :lol: Ive just heard there is heavy snow in Buxton today!! Looks like it's not gonna be long before it hits here! :shock:


----------



## Rudeollie

SNOW?!?!?!?!?! I heard it MIGHT snow but never believed it would! Crikey moses!

Im off back to bed on that note hehhehehe xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I've just realised I've got my first Pregnancy Yoga class tonight at 6!!


----------



## SBB

Let us know what its like Lou, I was thinking about going to pregnancy yoga too :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo... cool Lou. I've been doing a pregnancy pilates and yoga dvd since second tri and love it. Thinking of joining a proper class when I start Mat leave. I hope you enjoy it tonight! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

p.s just watched "wand erection"'s performance on X factor... I think Harry just need some better fitting underwear! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies, 

Awww Britt hun I had no idea we were going through the same thing.
My uncle had colon cancer due to asbestos exposure from when he was younger and fought that, now with this diagnosis I'm not sure how long he will fight. He is so young, 59 I think and has five living children. He is this tall strapping good looking man who has always been so strong that it will be so hard to see him lying in a hospital bed. OK we will pray for our uncles :) 
Also hun just keep track of the cramps, you know if they continue today...
I would just call the FS and let him know what you are experiencing.
Jess is right, it could be nothing and probably is nothing but you want to be safe.
HUGS!!
Has anyone had eyebrow threading? I just had it done yesterday and I woke up today and there is like all these small bumps around my eye brows, I'm wondering if my skin is just too sensitive for it?


----------



## Smile4me

oooooo didnt realize I only had 5 days until testing.... EEK I want to test with one of the Clearblue 6 days tests but I'm going to hold off until AF is due.... PLEASE revoke my credit card and license so I'm not tempted to go to the store and buy a test... HA!!

OH and dropped dd off this am for camp, I put in her suitcases 5 cards labled Monday-Friday so she has a card from her mom every day to open :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

aw, Verna, you're so cute... what lucky daughters to have you as their mummy! :hugs: 

Resist... resist resist!! There is your mantra til Saturday! :) xx


----------



## TySonNMe

I think today may be the day! I'v been having cramping/contractions since this morning. Right now they're about 5.5 minutes apart, lasting 45-60 seconds apart. Probably around a 6 on a scale of 1-10 pain-wise. I think I'll jump in the tub and see how it goes before I call OH home from work.

Verna and Britt, so sorry about your uncles :hugs:

Thank you to everyone for your lovely comments on the nursery and maternity photos. Here is a link to the maternity photos: https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2239841&id=25102936&l=68bf194c7


----------



## babyloulou

MARGARET!!! :happydance: So happy for you! Yay! Come on baby Tyson! :dance: :dance:


----------



## Smile4me

YAY Margaret!! I wish you a speedy delivery and a beautiful healthy baby hun!
PLEASE keep us posted as you can.

5.5 minutes apart? Wow that's awesome!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo... Margaret I'm so excited for you!! Wishing you all the best honey! :hugs: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh WOW! Margaret! Good luck honey if this is him making his way! FX FX FX!

Verna, my dad was 57 when he passed last november and fought CCL for 15 years only for it to come back as lung cancer. I hate the disease with a passion! If I could take it and kick the crap out of it for us I would do babe xxx

Jeez! Its STILL raining and gale force winds here! Im not leaving the house til it stop......

Good luck for the Yoga Lou. Dont do anything like that round here in sh*te ville so Ive just done bits off the tv prgramme on sky xxx


----------



## Smile4me

awww hun I'm so sorry :( My dad was 58 when he passed two years ago. 
Ugh I want to live a long life for my children, I don't want them to go through the agony of losing a parent so young. 
OK before we both start crying, let's talk about Margaret bringing that beautiful bouncing baby boy into this world!!!!
Whoop Whoop!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Absolutley! I cant wait for another Clomid bubs to arrive! Saying that isnt Megs ready to pop any day now????? 
x


----------



## babyloulou

Speaking of Megs- she's showing as online!!! Wooooohooooo Meg :hi: :hi:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey MEGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo! Cooey! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww she's gone again :-( I saw her pop up a few times over the last few weeks- hope she's ok!! X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, saw this on the BBC website and thought that it might be interesting to some of you... pretty much common sense, but anyway... https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11711243


----------



## SBB

Oooh Tyson how exciting!! Can't wait to see baby Tyson :D good luck!!! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Interesting about the paracetamol... I havent taken anything at all like that since my bfp so hopefully jesus' testicles will be ok :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Mornin ladies!

Good luck maragaret!! let us know what is happening if you can! bring your lappy top into the delivery room!

verna - stop, drop the test, and walk away! remember that for the next 5 days. what the hell is eyebrow knitting? does it make them look fuller? they put more hair in there? I need that! I have light wispy blonde eyebrows and get tired of putting brow liner on them all the time.

I have not done any xmas shopping girls, but don't have too many people to buy for. We bought a bunch of macadamia nuts from hawaii so we hopefully can get away with just giving people nuts plus maybe one other small thing. Its hard to know what to get inlaws you don't know too well.

Lou lou let me know how you like yoga. I would try it but since I never ever do yoga ever, I felt it might be a bad time to start?

hi ellen, suz, caz, lisa and britt!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey casey! My midwife said if youve not done anything like it before gettin preggers dont attempt it during cos it could make you hurt.............I did a fair bit of exercise stuff before but not yoga so I only attempted a mild form of it lol!

Verna - Sorry missed the eyebrow thing..........Is it where they use string to remove the hairs??? My cousin has it done and she always has a few days of bumpy brows then it dies down xxx Is it true it doesnt hurt at all??? She says not but I dont believe her!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## kcw81

Good news ellen then I will just forgo the yoga. that's what I Wanted to do anyway!


----------



## lisaf

YAY Margaret!!!! Can't wait to see baby Tyson!!!

The only reason I feel like I should do the yoga or some other exercise is that its supposed to make delivery faster/easier? UGH Or at least recovery better?
My mom was sharing with me all the lovely stuff that happened to her innards between the 3 pregnancies... was NOT the most encouraging thing to hear!

I've had the eyebrow threading done once, and I LOVED it... the ONLY part that hurt was the thread catching on a mole I have by my eyebrow, lol. A little ice applied right afterwards too to soothe the redness... and I had no bumps at all... 
I just pluck now to maintain the shape (been doing that for years as I lost the phone number of the lady who did the threading and not many places do it).

Next time, try the ice? They also have an after-tweeze gel made by Tweezerman that would probably help since its basically like a super tweeze, lol

I wish I could use threading for all my hair removal it was just so awesome!


----------



## Smile4me

Yea it wasnt too pleasing to me but well worth it. There is no way I could ever do any other part of my body though NO WAY!

No Casey I too have very sparse brows but this is just a better way to shape them and get rid of the small tiny hairs, I have to agree I do like the look much better.

Good Luck on the yoga Lou :0)


----------



## lisaf

I also love threading because I'm terrified of waxing, lol!!! My skin is sensitive and I just KNOW I'd lose a ton of skin with a wax!


----------



## Smile4me

I'm just waiting to get my Progesterone numbers... dooo deee doooo deeee dummmmm... The doc has to review it before they can release it.... grrr


----------



## lisaf

you get the results today?


----------



## Smile4me

yep had them done Friday


----------



## kcw81

what exactly will prog numbers tell you?


----------



## Smile4me

If you have ovulated or not.


----------



## lisaf

ooh, forgot to mention my dream last night... total scary thriller about visiting my dad up at a cabin in the woods... only his house was surrounded/under attack by these scary cat/jackal creatures. We had to get all the pets inside to safety and keep those creatures out.
Funny though with you guys talking about dogs crossing their legs... lol.. in my dream one of the dogs wanted to go out to pee and was crossing his legs (only he hooked one leg behind the other so it stuck straight out behind him while he hopped outside to pee).

Well I got woken up in the middle of this dream by a noise that sounded like an animal whimpering.. got totally freaked out.. turns out it was DH snoring.. his nose was whistling :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Marg-THAT'S FANTASTIC NEWS!!! Yay!

Hi to the rest! I'm logging off the computer so I cn get some crap done today! ;) It's snowing outside! eek!


----------



## Smile4me

Snowing? OMG Christmas is only 7 weeks away!!!! YAY


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! Hope all is well for everyone. 
Margaret, soooo exciting!!!! I can't wait to hear details and see pics! Hope you have a speedy and safe delivery.
Verna, good luck when it comes time to test hun. Fingers crossed for you!
I can't remember most of what I read playing catch up as my head is all over the place these days. And I definitely can't keep up with the X Factor talk as I have no clue what that is. I am assuming it is comparable to American Idol....???
I had a job interview this morning plus my daughter is still sick so we are off to a doctor's appt this afternoon. Always something!!!
Cade is doing wonderful and is already outgrowing clothes. LOL I am looking forward to his 8 week appt next week so I can see how much he's grown. However, I am NOT looking forward to his first round of shots. It breaks my heart to have to hold the babies down while they jab them :-(


----------



## SBB

Kel you're so busy :dohh: don't know how you do it so soon after having Cade... How did the interview go? X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Kel so happy to see you sweetheart <3
Awww I wish you the best of luck with the first round of shots, they are not fun at all but he will not ever remember them so no worries although hearing their screeching cries when you have to do it is heartbreaking no doubt, but at least they are all at the same time :)

I'm sorry your dd is sick hun, that is not fun when our LO's don't feel well... my dd stayed home with dh today too, she's got the "seal cough" as I call it. :(

Glad to see you are still sane hun!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Kel you're breakin my heart with al this shot talk! Poor Cade baby! xxx

Hope the interview went well?????? And yes Xfactor is like Idol, simons ALWAYS in charge hahaha 

Just getting ready to eat some choccy and watch the new tv show The Walking Dead.........Zombie riffic! Hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls- yoga was good. Very easy and just about breathing and strengthening. Nothing like normal yoga (although admittedly I haven't done it for years!) - my midwife recommended it regardless of whether you've done it before. She said it's proven to make labours shorter and easier and everyone should do it! 

Kel- poor Cade!! :-( I hope he's Ok during his jab! :hugs: Did you see my post yesterday about your wall message on Facebook :hugs:

Don't forget the second part of The Little House is on tonight UK girls. I'm off to have my homemade veggie chilli and homemade chilli wedges! Yum!!


----------



## Smile4me

Progesterone level was 15 so she said that's right where they wanted to see it on a natural cycle ;-)


----------



## SBB

Great news verna! 

Yep Lou about to watch it and I might do the yoga classes too... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

God avoid Corrie if you are feeling hormonal!


----------



## babyloulou

That was heartbreaking with Tyrone at the end! :cry:


----------



## SBB

Bloody hell was on the phone and oh has started watching some shite extreme fishing programme?!?! He has no interest in fishing! I want to watch little house :( am recording it but still... 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

looking forward to im a celeb sunday woooppppp well dont no whats going on with me i had spotting 5th of nov and the 6th i had medium flow and same on the 7th and tonight its going think i will do a test in the morning to see xxxxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

yay Verna! Thats a terrific progesterone level!


----------



## babyloulou

Lovely Verna! Nice US level that! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks ladies, let's sure hope this low firm cervix starts moving on up... moven on up... LOL!!


----------



## babyloulou

What a crap fucking ending! Crock of shit!!


----------



## SBB

Yeh not that impressed either! Ah well at least it wasn't over 6 episodes or something... 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Marg!! Hope Tyson makes a quick entrance! 

Lovely numbers Verna! FX for you

Hello everyone! Just stopping in...


----------



## Rudeollie

Happy 1000 pages my lovely ladies! 

Sorry your programme wasnt good girls but mine was FAB! It raised my heart rate and bubs going nuts...........Likes a good scare like its mummy I guess! Role on the next ep on Friday! 

Now I just need to get to bed and NOT have dream of the living dead! xxx Nighty Night x


----------



## SBB

Yay 1000 pages of chatting shite 24-7 :rofl: 

Night girls :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Thank you for all your lovely comments! Jackson Anthony was born today at 2:48p. He is 20" long and 8 lbs, 8 oz. He is perfect!! I will post pictures a little later! Oh, and he was born completely naturally without any medication whatsoever! I am so proud of myself!


----------



## lisaf

Wow Margaret!!! That is amazing!
Congrats to you!
(and OMG at you being back up on BnB already :haha: I think you win the prize for fastest post-birth BnB update?)
Can't wait for pics on facebook!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Margret that is awesome!! Congrats hun! I am so happy for you. I had my girls natural it was a great experience! I so hope this on will be the same. Seems like it was a fast labour for you as well. CONGRATS! Welcome and Happy Birthday to Jackson!


----------



## kcw81

CONGRATS MARGARET!!!! YAY Jackson! I am amazed and want to read all about it!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh wow! Congrats Margaret! And well done you! Welcome to little baby Jackson!! Our third Clomid Graduate baby!! :happydance: Does he have a middle name for the front page? Can we see a photo? Xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Congrats again Magaret (got you on FB as well)! I can't wait to see pics! I am proud of you as well for the natural birth b/c now following Cade I know just how that feels. We have every right to be proud as child birth is no easy thing! LOL
Thank you ladies for all the sweet comments. I feel horrible about not posting more often but I just can't seem to find time most days. I do hop on quickly and read to keep up. I just feel like I've abandoned you guys once Cade was born. So sorry.
The interview went very well and they have offered me a position but we have to work out some money details first. I will try and get you all some new pics of Cade soon too! Good night and hope you all have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## Smile4me

Wow Congrats Margaret and yea I'm extremely impressed with your FAST update!!! 

Yay Happy Birthday Jackson!!!!!:cake:
And holy cow,,,, natural birth, your first child, and NO MEDS:shrug::bunny: You're Amazing!


----------



## lisaf

Kel - don't feel bad, I think we'd all hate for you to feel guilty about it! Newborns demand a lot of your attention and energy... and well.. we're a chatty bunch so its hard to stay caught up for any of us :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww I go to sleep and wake up the latest edition of the group! CONGRATULATIONS MARGARET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee: What a super pro woman you are hey - au natural and all! :headspin:Cant wait to see the pics! xxx Cannot believe you came on here so soon after having him tho you nutball! THATS dedication for sure !:haha:


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone - and CONGRATS margaret - fantastic!

Not posted for ages so don't think I've said CONGRATS LAURA too! And also reedsgirl on your pregnancy - you must be thrilled!

So exciting there's lots clomid babies coming... there should hopefully be another addition in a few days!! Very excited... 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Holy smokes Meg!!! 4 days to go...........Long way since the magic opks hey hahaha!

Sooooooooo how you feeling? We've missed you xxx


----------



## megs79

I know - it's gone so so quick!!

Feeling very done with being pregnant now - the last week is HARD! But good. Very excited to see what he or she looks like!

I'll be sure to let you all know when it's born and will be keeping an eye on everyone!! x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Heheheh we cannot wait! I wonder if you are going to be one of the elusive girl clomid carriers! hahaha xxx

Well I hope everything goes really well for you honey and cant wait to hear back from you x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! Congratulations Margaret!! :happydance:!! I saw the photos on FB and he's gorgeous! Well done you!! :) Hope you're all doing well. Big :hug: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: Megs! How exciting that you're next! :)


----------



## SBB

Wow Congratulations Margaret!!!! :yipee: I'm going to look on FB for the pics I can't wait! You should be very proud if yourself doing it naturally... Can't wait to hear all about it :hugs: 

Megs how exciting only a few days to go! :happydance: 

Kel please don't feel bad! You've got so much going on we wouldn't expect you to be on here all the time! 

AFM been to antenatal, and nearly wet myself when I got home and my graze box was here - I'd forgotten!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Margaret he's gorgeous!! I LOVE the name Jackson too :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo.. Suz, what did you get in your Graze box this week?


----------



## SBB

Well still no bloody honeycombed flapjacks :growlmad: 

Dark rocky road, which I've had every week and am happy to have every week forever! Love it! And naked goodness seeds - pumpkin, sunflower and sesame seeds. Bear necessities - strawberries, apricots and macadamias. And salsa tossed almonds.. Lots of nuts and seeds basically! 

Jesus is moving loads and really pushing out! Must be having a good old stretch! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Mmmm... sounds yummy!! Have you ticked "love" next to the honeycomb flapjacks? And "send soon"?

Baby Peach has been a real wriggler over the last 24 hours! Must be something in the air! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Margaret- I've just looked at your pics on Gacebook too- he's so beautiful :flower: Congratulations again :hugs: 

Really good to see you Megs! I often wonder about you and your magic opks that got sent around! :thumbup: I hope bubs makes an appearance soon- can't wait for your update xxxx 

Suz- my Graze box has come too. I got the yummy honeycomb flapjacks again (which are so delicious) and some yummy salsa tossed almonds!! The other two parts have disappointed me though :-( Olives in chilli and garlic! I hate olives (i clicked hate on them on the website too :growlmad: ) and something called Love Mix which are dried cherries, goji berries and apricots- not a fan! 

How's everyone doing today? X


----------



## SBB

Damn you Lou getting all the flapjacks :rofl: that's rubbish they sent you olives :growlmad: they are really nice though, but obviously only if you like olives!!

Yeh jess I've ticked send soon so maybe next week! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

OH likes olives so he'll be happy with it!

What did you think about your antenatal class Suz? I don't think I spoke about ours last week. OH and I were a little bit disappointed in ours! There was no breathing advice- nothing like that :shrug: They just showed us how a baby is born using a model pelvis, spoke about labour signs adn showed us around the birthing unit!! We have one more tomorrow but this one is about breastfeeding and newborn care. I really thought it would be how to breathe and practicingyour breathing and things??


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou would you like me to send you my Self hypnosis and visualisation CD? It talks you through breathing and stuff like that. xx


----------



## SBB

I quite like ours Lou, she goes through breathing and massage, as well as all the info on birth options etc etc... It's fairly basic I guess but gives you something to go on... 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies!
Hi Meg OMG only 4 days hun that's fabulous!!!!! YAY!!
All this nut talk is making me hungry :)


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- well that sounds miles better than ours! We just sat on chairs and listened and that was it! No demostrations or anything! I couldn't believe they didn't discuss breathing! :shrug: 

Jess- if you don't mind that would be lovely! I was advised to think about hypnosis for my itchy skin too! Can the CD be used for that ?? 

Hi Verna :hi: Nearly testing day for you! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Smile4me

No breathing techniques? How many classes do you have or you just had one?

I know Lou I'm so scared


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's very specific to birth, but it does relax you which can only help with the itching! Will post the link soon. xx


----------



## SBB

That sounds pretty shite Lou... They are apparently changing classes now to incorporate breathing etc, but obviously it's not changed everywhere yet. I'd write to them and say you are disappointed... 

Yay verna, everything crossed for you as usual! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Afternoon girls! Ive been sorting MORE crap out, I swear its not possible to have to sort this much stuff out!

Jess could you send me that link please??? I feel like I need chillin out a bit at the mo!

Suz, sorry no flap jack. I'll send you some of mine has turned next time I make it ok?? Loooooads of it!

Well this little one turned a few days ago and now its movements are all to cock! Suz which way round does the midwife reckon jesus is>?? I dont know whether Im just being silly that Im not feeling its "OLD" habits and am instead feeling what a big baby feel like (IF THAT MAKES SENSE!) X


----------



## SBB

Yeh I'd like the link too jess :D 

And yes please Ellen flapjack by post would be great!

By the way did you ever get the raspberry leaf tea/pills? Going to my mums Friday and she lives near holland and barrett so gonna get some hopefully... 

Jesus is head down with bum up on my right, and foot always sticking out on the left... But the other day he felt like his bum had gone to the middle... Although I'm not sure as now it's back again! I don't know whether he's facing back or front, I think maybe sideways at the moment :shrug: midwife on Friday so hopefully she'll tell me. 

I'm wondering if he's starting to engage too as I've been getting foofy pains! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's exactly the position of my bubs too Suz. He's been head down low since 24 weeks. At my last check he was head down, bum and back to the right hand side. I hope my period pains I've been getting aren't engagement pains! :shock: I don't want him to come yet!! I'll be so glad once I am past 30 weeks without him arriving (that's when I was born!)


----------



## Rudeollie

But you can still feel big clear moves from him?? Like a pointy foot or elbow?? Cos this one hasnt done that for a few days now..........It just keeps sort of shaking in there!

Well H&B was a frikin farce - went on saturday. They only had one box of RLT, NO tablets of it and only a low dose of Arnica. It was buy one get one half price so I got one box and the arnica to be going on with. The tea is a box of 20 and according to my cousin I'll be done with that by week 37 so was a bit cross Im going to have to go back! Grrrrrr!


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's still uploading, but here are the links: 

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7498857/01 Introduction To Method 1.wav
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7498857/02 Visualisation And Birth Method 1.wav

J xx


----------



## Smile4me

Have you ladies felt your LO's hickuping?


----------



## SBB

Ellen is the arnica for after birth? I read it shouldn't be taken while pregnant? That's annoying they didn't have much :growlmad: 

Yep an still feel him moving loads! Perhaps yours is facing backwards so you cant feel as much? 

Lou don't worry, even once he's engaged it doesn't mean he's coming soon. They can engage well in advance! 


Now verna I'm not sure about hiccups? How do you know?! I think he does it a lot but can't tell if it's just little movements? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

my friend complained of foofy pains and felt for sure her baby was engaged and dropped... went to the doctor and baby was still not dropped or engaged...
so just to reassure you a little! :haha: sometimes your own body's sensations aren't the best indicator.

My other friend's baby was dropped and fully engaged for over a month before she delivered.


----------



## Smile4me

When I first felt the hiccups I surely thought my baby had some rythem as I felt a constant beat... LOL the Doc just looked at me like I was crazy and said... uhhh the baby has the hiccups... LOL It was so amazing to feel though.


----------



## SBB

That's good to know Lisa! 

Lol verna That's funny! When I think he does it doesn't seem exactly timed... So maybe not :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hi girls!

Hey Suz how do you know which way your baby is laying in there? I can't tell what end is up just by feeling around. 

I wonder if my baby gets the hiccups all the time since I feel like I always have trapped air in my belly. does trapped air get to the baby? does the baby even get air? I am clueless.

MArgaret is amazing, how long did her labor take anyone know?

Hi MEgs, long time no see!! Excited for your big day coming up! You all packed and ready?

I want a graze box! I am going to go make peanut butter toast instead.


----------



## Smile4me

I dont know about trapped air hun you will feel a consistent tapping feeling, it is really cool!!!
I know I demand we get graze boxes in the US or we could start our own company for pregnant women lol


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I get the regular little jumps that are him hicupping- usually once every few days- they are very rythmic and usually last about 30 seconds. I haven't felt the little monkey at all yet today though! :shrug: He likes to worry me whenever he can!


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive had hiccuping baby! It does it really low down on the right hand side and the other night hubby got to hear it on the doppler........It was v cute as he got all teary! 

Then I shouted BOO! Hahahaha Didnt stop them tho! x


----------



## SBB

The midwife felt and told me, I'm not sure how she can tell!! But when he moves I can tell it's his bum up by my ribs and there's always a foot or hand poking out on the left! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- hiccuping is caused by the baby breathing in amniotic fluid not air like ours are. Basically the bubs doesn't breathe air at all in there as he is in fluid but he starts to practice his breathing motions ready for birth. Then occasionally will swallow a bit of fluid by mistake giving him hiccups xx


----------



## babyloulou

I can't tell which way baby is at all!! The midwife tells me but I can't feel any of his body parts! Even when she showed me where each part of him was I couldn't feel what she was on about at all :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

When I went for my 4 d scan the sonographer said midwifes annoy the hell out of them for scaring mums to be about which way babies are...........She said how the F do they know the difference bewteen body parts when they cant see inside hahaha! She says a bum and a head feel very similar and the only way to know for sure if a scan.

I too have a bum type feelin under my right rib, its just wedged there doing nothing! x


----------



## babyloulou

My midwife can tell where his elbows are, his knees, feet, everything!! :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

Mine said I was and bubs was in the perfect postion a few days before at the scan so Im not listening to mine hahaha!

Im going to kick off my RLT drinking this weekend...........Just been readin up on it. One cup a day for week 34, two the week after and 3 after that until Im drinking 4 a day! Yikes, I hope its better than Green Tea hahaha xx


----------



## babyloulou

It doesn't taste of much Ellen. I was drinking it for the 2nd half of my cycles during TTC. It's just a slightly, slightly perfumed hot water.


----------



## kcw81

what does the RLT do for you ellen?

Thanks for the info Dr. Lou! You sound v knowledgeable about the baby in there. that makes sense and I am super glad that the baby does not breath air since I am so worried that all the bloating and trapped air that I always get will affect him when he comes out and make him collicky.

Verna I watched a video on youtube yest about eyebrow knitting and it is WEIRD! cool though. is it expensive? it looks like it takes skill. I wouldn't mind them doing that to my whole face since I have fine hairs everywhere.

My baby is always banging up against my right rib and I Don't know what part of him it is but its painful. my right rib is a problem area for me.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh I can handle then Lou. The green stuff made me want to hurl! Hahaha x


----------



## Smile4me

What is RLT?


----------



## Rudeollie

Raspberry Leaf Tea. It helps improve your uterus so is meant to help with a fast and nice labour. BUt afters its great at stabilising mum and helping milk flow x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've been having some RLT twice a week for a while now... was recommended as it can help the uterus. Doesn't taste of much have to agree! :)


----------



## babyloulou

It's nowhere near as strong tasting as that! You'll be fien with it! :thumbup:

Right I'm off for an emolient bath before we go visiting OHs 3year old nephew for his birthday. I'm so itchy at the moment it's horrible! I keep bursting into tears, being horrible to OH! I just want to curl into a ball until the itching has gone! Even that wouldn't work though cos I can't even sleep because of it! :dohh:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww hugs Lou xxx Have a nice time at the party hun xxx

Ive done nothin but cry on and off for 2 days now. I think my subconcious is starting to come through to my concious and its going to make for a nightmare few weeks tbh!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies awww big:hugs: ellen xxxxxxx


----------



## kcw81

aww poor thing lou! I hope it gets better somehow!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hug: to everyone who needs them!


----------



## SBB

Lou that's horrible I feel so sorry for you :( 

Have fun at the party... :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Margaret-CONGRATS AGAIN!!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the name Jackson!!! ...Now add me as a friend on FB so I can see those baby pics! lol

Hope all you ladies are doing well! I've got a ton to do for a church event tomorrow; we are having a night honoring all of the youth in their accomplishments this year. It will be fun, but getting to tomorrow night with all I need to do is the hard part!

Just found out my good friend is expecting too! we're hoping for opposite genders again so we can arrange a marriage between all of our kids. lol. It would be sooo much easier that way! We always seem to be pregnant at the same time.


----------



## Onelildream

:hug: to you all! xoxox See you later!


----------



## Smile4me

awww Lou hun I'm sorry :( Do you have to go or is it something you can just stay home? 

OK LAdies I just joined the Maintain not Gain program at work to get through the holidays without gaining weight. YIPPPEE go me!

Caz did you test sweetie?


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> awww Lou hun I'm sorry :( Do you have to go or is it something you can just stay home?
> 
> OK LAdies I just joined the Maintain not Gain program at work to get through the holidays without gaining weight. YIPPPEE go me!
> 
> Caz did you test sweetie?

ye hun bfn xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

We've decided to go tomorrow night instead. It wasn't a party we were just popping round with his pressie. We're going to take it tomorrow afternoon now. I feel like poo tonight! Just going to veg and feel sorry for myself!


----------



## lisaf

I think we are going to have to petition for a graze box in the US as was suggested earlier....
I'm getting quite jealous here :haha:

Lou - that really stinks... does anything help?


----------



## NurseKel

Hey US ladies....if anyone is interested in the raspberry leaf tea I have crap loads left over I will more than happily mail to you. The taste is exactly as described so well earlier. Very weak with a flowery taste so not something you would continue to drink. Lol. You all made me stop and think though....RLT= fast labor. Hell yeah, I would say it did the trick for me! Rofl.


----------



## babyloulou

No nothing Lisa. I'm taking 3 antihistamines a day, using steriod cream every day and taking emolient baths. I got up in the night last night and had a cool shower but nothing helps. It's worst on my boobs adn stomach. I am getting blood on my clothes where my skin is cracking all the time. It constantly feels like little insects are crawling all over my skin. OH says it's like a form of Chinese water torture!


----------



## caz & bob

aw lou hope you feel better soon lv xxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou sweetie, you'll be glad once little Ben is out wont you.........Am right in thinking that its worse since been preggers isnt it???

We've just been shopping and apart from some chocolate orange bars everything was super duper healthy! Im gettin healthier as time goes by! hahaha

Hehehe Kel you have me sold on the RLT now! Woo hoo! x


----------



## kcw81

Hey Kel thanks for the offer - I would take some RLT from you but I guess I should just buy a box myself since shipping might cost as much!

orange and chocolate is divine together ellen!


----------



## Rudeollie

Youre telling me it is Casey! Roll on after dinner so I can get munching it hehehe!

Hubby is cooking chicken and Ollie siamese cat is going bonkers! MOWWWWWWW! MOWWWWWWWWWW! SHUT UP CAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Smile4me

OMG I thought you were saying hubby is cooking Ollie the cat... I was like OK he's been watching too many Chinese cooking shows... ha!!!!!!

Going to the theatre with my girl friend to see Due Date :) YAY! Can't wait


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey ladies! Thanks again for your beautiful comments! We are both doing well...the birth went so quickly...contractions started when I woke up at about 6:30a and he was born 8.5 hours later. The full birth story will come later when we get settled at home.


----------



## Rudeollie

MArgaret - how much does he look like your scan pic?? Im intrigued to know cos some people say they look so alike others dont! x

LOL! Verna, DH couldnt eat Ollie in a million years - he's baby numero uno! hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh how lovely Margaret! I'll add the little man to the front page now. 

Ellen- yes it's got miles worse. I never had ezcema at all until about 2 years ago when it all of sudden appeared on the top of my inner thighs and around my privates. Doctor said it was my PCOS hormones causing it. It's never spread anywhere else- now since I've got pregnant it's disappeared from my legs and foof and appeared everywhere else!!!!! Mainly my stomach and boobs- but it's also spread to my arms and back over the last couple of weeks :-(


----------



## babyloulou

I've just seen your new photo of him on Facebook Msrgaret- he's sooooooooo beautiful!


----------



## SBB

Yay Margaret that's nice and quick! Can't wait to read all about it :happydance: 

Lou you poor thing :( wish I could do something to make it better. I will stop moaning about my minor ailments cos nothing is as bad as that! 

I'm looking forward to some raspberry leaf tea :D 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Verna :hugs: Oh my gosh, do you know that my uncle (my Dad's brother as well who is a spitting image of my dad) was diagnosed with Leukemia about a month ago. Initially they thought he was okay for now and sent him home only for him to return and tell him he only had 2-3 weeks to live if he wasnt able to handle chemo. He has done 2 rounds of chemo now (just finishd the second one) so we need to find out his count. Also all the siblings have undergone dna testing for bone marrow matches. We find out the results on Tuesday. I visited him in the next province over about 2 weeks ago, was so good to see him but sad.
I can not believe we are both going through this I pray that both uncles go into remission and all is okay. thinking of you :hugs:

also, ladies please let me know your honest opinion- I am a bit worried. I have had menstrual like cramping all day (has not eased up) and am worried obviously I also think my stomach is upset so not sure if that has anything to do with it. I havent had any spotting but the cramps are pretty significant. Have any of you had this before? GOsh my scan cant come soon enough
:hugs:[/QUOTE]

UGH they diagnosed my uncle with Plasma Cell Lukemia :( NOT good!!
I will be traveling to see him this weekend.


----------



## babyloulou

Here- I'll post a lovely attractive picture of my skin for you! Just got OH to take a piccy.... 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/9ca1cf7a.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/711e3c44.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/97bad248.jpg


----------



## Smile4me

Britt11 said:


> Hi Ladies, how are you? I wish I could catch up on everything but only have a few mins at the computer
> 
> Verna :hugs: Oh my gosh, do you know that my uncle (my Dad's brother as well who is a spitting image of my dad) was diagnosed with Leukemia about a month ago. Initially they thought he was okay for now and sent him home only for him to return and tell him he only had 2-3 weeks to live if he wasnt able to handle chemo. He has done 2 rounds of chemo now (just finishd the second one) so we need to find out his count. Also all the siblings have undergone dna testing for bone marrow matches. We find out the results on Tuesday. I visited him in the next province over about 2 weeks ago, was so good to see him but sad.
> I can not believe we are both going through this I pray that both uncles go into remission and all is okay. thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> also, ladies please let me know your honest opinion- I am a bit worried. I have had menstrual like cramping all day (has not eased up) and am worried obviously I also think my stomach is upset so not sure if that has anything to do with it. I havent had any spotting but the cramps are pretty significant. Have any of you had this before? GOsh my scan cant come soon enough
> :hugs:

UGH just found out they diagnosed my Uncle with Plasma Cell Lukemia,,, NOT GOOD 
I'll be traveling to see him this weekend.


----------



## SBB

Aw Lou that looks so sore :( 

Verna :hugs: again... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ouch Lou! You poor thing! xxx

Aww Verna honey Im sorry. I know of that and it is a harsh one. BUT there honestly is so much they can do. And PMA goes a loooong way so make sure he keeps his chin up ok??? x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I'll ask my Dad if he has any advice for you. Xx :hugs:

Verna :hugs: xx


----------



## caz & bob

lou that looks really sore hun aw hope you can get it better with something xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

ah Lou... I've been there sweetie! :( I've always had eczema.. my dad is convinced its stress-related but I can promise you its not! lol... at one point he suggested I put salmon on it... he was on a salmon kick not unlike the windex thing in My Big Fat Greek Wedding.

I got a rash in my armpits once that spread over my boobs and down to my nipples.. they were cracked, bleeding, and were oozing yellowy stuff where I had to put guaze in my bra.
It took a long time to get that rash under control.
I've had eczema so bad on my hands that they are DEEPLY cracked and bleeding.

Stay away from hot water, it definitely dries it out and makes it worse. In fact, minimize your contact with water and apply some kind of lotion EVERY time after you do have contact. (my doctor told me NOT to wash my hands as a kid unless I couldn't help it... washing my hands made the stuff soooo much worse.. and cleaning products BURNED and were horrible to it!)
Vasoline helps a lot as a top layer above the moisturizing lotions.
And when it itches and you just can't help it... slap the skin... it will deaden the itch sensation without damaging the skin/making it worse.

Also, if you haven't already, switch to a dye and fragrance free laundry soap... stop using dryer sheets/softener if you use any.. dont' let the areas swim with sweat (gauze can help with that, or any fabric good at wicking moisture, but if you use vasoline, gauze is probably the best). Change your body soap to something mild or try going without for a while since most of them dry you out and lots of them have irritants in them.

Um.... can't think of much else right now... feel free to ignore any suggestions :)
Just that I suffered with some horrible rashes and learned a lot by doing the wrong thing first (scalding hot water soothed the itch but I didn't realize it was drying it out).


----------



## Smile4me

Lou sweetie I really hope you feel better hun

They have him on an experimental drug so your right PMA does go A LONG way and his daughter is getting married in Dallas and he is in Arkansas this weekend so I really want to go be there with him during this time.
I can't imagine getting married without my dad if he were still alive but that's just me!

On another note, My right boob is really achy.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes please do Jess- tell him I'm on Piriton, Bethamethasone Valerate 0.1% (steriod cream) Doublebase emollient cream and Oilatum Emollient in the bath. It feels like little insects are crawling over me 24/7 xxx


----------



## SBB

Is anyone going to belly wrap/ bind? I think I am 

Damn I can't find the thread about it... It's called something like 'for those that are belly wrapping/binding' in 2nd or 3rd tri.. But can't get the search thing to work on my phone :( 

Anyway the idea is you wrap your tummy tight and it helps your muscles etc repair and get back to normal... 


https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d.html?pd=1&qid=1287673315&a=B002WOOPMG&sr=1-3


----------



## SBB

Lou this is gross but have you tried Dabbing your wee on it?! I know it's gross but I've seen so many things about it really working! You could try it on a very small area maybe?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Lisa :hugs: Its awful isn't it!! I don't use any soaps or cleaners at all. I only ever use emollients for washing and have done for the last couple of years. I use sensitive wash powder. I do have baths though as the emollient eases it a bit- maybe I should stop my baths???? :shrug:

So sorry Verna :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

:lol: Suz- no I haven't but I'm damn well gonna now! :rofl:

And yes I'm thinking of belly binding (alhough obviously not unless my rash has cleared up) x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im going to try my own version of the wrappin thing suz..........Ive shrunk a belly band and Ive told hubby to soak it and wack it on me hahaha! 

God I couldnt cope without a bath Lou xxx BUT if it eases it it any way its sure to be worth it.............Hopefully Jess super dad can think of something new to try xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok Lou, spoke to my dad. He says that you should possibly be on a steroid cream called cutevate. Also he says that they make up a cooling cream for their pregnant patients that is 2% menthol mixed with aqueous cream, so it's worth asking if your consultant can do something similar. He said that you should be soaking in emoilient baths at least twice day and then applying lots of cream afterwards. He says the cracking skin and any crusty bits probably points to a secondary infection and may require antibiotics. If you can email me your photos I'll forward them to him for you so he can have a look. Hope that helps. Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, part of the gentle birth thing I'm doing involves tightly wrapping a sari soaked in olive oil around the belly almost immediately after birth for 24 hours. It's supposed to help the muscle contract properly and quickly. :) xx


----------



## SBB

Ooh that's interesting jess. Wish I was doing the gentle birth thing it sounds great! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Great advice Jess! I love that your dad is so good about passing on the advice!!

Lou - sounds like you're already doing loads of things right. If the baths help, by all means do them, but like Jess's dad says... slather on the lotion afterwards too.
The water thing is to avoid any water that is unnecessary... if the baths are a treatment, then by all means do them. Just don't take another shower as well etc... or if you do, slather the lotion afterwards.
I'm not sure what emoilient baths are... are they the same thing as oatmeal baths? If not, thats something else to try?


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks ever so
much Jess. Can you PM me your email address? Someone else mentioned the menthol thing to me too but my dermatologist was horrible! She didn't even look at my skin last time- just basically said "tough- nothing can be done" and gave me steriod cream. She didn't even give me any emollient at all- I had to go back and beg my GP for the emollient and the antihistamines! :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

When I email my dad I'll ask him whether he can send you some of the menthol cream. Sorry your dermatologist was so horrible... If you were London based I'd suggest you get referred to my dad! :)

Suz, there is a Gentle Birth method book you can get on Amazon. Not as good as having treatments every week, but the philosophy and essence is there, plus diagrams for OH to follow for massage etc.


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks ever so much Jess. I'm going to email as soon as my laptop is charged in about half an hour- I can't send the attachments from my iPhone. Even if your dad can advise where I can buy it from or anything would be helpful :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:( bit worried about my puss cat... He seems a little unsteady and is sat in the coffee table swaying... He is an old puss, but this seems a bit more than old age... :(


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Jess xxx Has he been outside?? If so check his ears, eyes and mouth in case he's been hit..............


----------



## Peach Blossom

He hasn't been out much... Been acting strange all day... Very clingy to OH and also a bit doddery... Cleaned his ears a fee days ago as he was shaking his head a lot... He's been meowing as if to tell us something's wrong... Can't work out what though!


----------



## babyloulou

Could he have an ear infection maybe??


----------



## Rudeollie

Poor baby! You will just have to try get him in the docs tomorrow. Unfortunately like us., the older we get the more goes wrong.

Hmmmm another thing is how are his teeth?? My old cat got weird once and the vet said it was his teeth, had 4 removed and he was right as rain! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah it's poss... He just seems really out of sorts... God, I'm going to be a neurotic mother! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

NOt you are not you silly thing. You are a loving caring mumy thats all xxx

Right let me know how he goes on wont you............My bed is calling me! xxx


----------



## lisaf

I totally agree that you are a loving mother.
I have caught on every single time that our cat Biff has been sick way before DH (he can't bear the thought of something being wrong so he likes to be in denial).
Last time she was acting VERY strange, listless... lying in weird locations, let us hold her without freaking out, didn't freak out when we caged her etc...
This last time she was just skinny... a little more active, but losing WAY too much weight.
Vets concluded it must be her teeth, gave her an antibiotic shot and told us to bring her in for a tooth cleaning. She was/is 7 when this happened.

Wonder if its an ear thing with your kitty with the swaying.


----------



## SBB

Aw poor puss :( I hate it when my babies are sick... Hope he'll be ok. Will you take him to the vets? 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
back from my trip- am knackered, I think I had 4 meetings at 2 different hospitals and then had to drive back 3.5hours...blahhh 

I ate so much at lunch today, my customer was like "well done on demolishing your lunch" lol..I had to lie and say I skipped breakfast :blush:
so I have my scan tomorrow, excited and nervous at the same time. I will update after.

Jess- sorry to hear about your cat, I agree with the other girls, the older cats get the more proned they are to teeth infections, hopefully you can have her checked out...poor thing, I am a cat lover too, we have a little black cat named Charlie, she is precious.

Well I will read back a couple more pages
hope everyone is well, its getting quite soon for some of you.
I read briefly that someone had their baby already with no pain meds??!! well done!! Sorry forget the name only briefly saw it- these last couple of days have been a blur
:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Verna- really sorry again about your uncle, I know how you feel. I am not sure about that type of leukemia my uncle has acute myeloma leukemia. We were suppose to find out today who in the family is a match, but so far havent heard anything.

Lou- oh my gosh, you poor thing, what an awful rash. Sorry i missed what that was from- do you know? or do you just have sensitive skin from the pregnancy?

hugs


----------



## lisaf

KC - I'm in the middle of watching 16&P and I think the stupidest line ever uttered on this show was just said "If we don't get along then we'll just have to get married and move in together" :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

HAHA! Lisa I was just checking in to see what happened tonight on BnB. I am recording 16 and P right now and will be watching it prob tomorrow but that line is funny! can't wait!


----------



## kcw81

Britt, Good luck on your scan tomorrow!


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning ladies and bumps! Hope we are all ok..............Jess hope your cat is a bit better this morning???xxx

AFM - Just been round to feed my friends cat and dog, and am off back to snuggle in bed cos this baby kept me up after our 4 am trip to the loo! Its been going crazy after 2 days of quiet time!


----------



## SBB

Morning... 

Britt hope the scan goes well... 

Jess how is puss? 

I am in bed and my babies haven't come to see me this morning :( I am miaowing at them! Yay brownie has come for rolling and purring! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! Well Puss spent all night lying on me in bed... Literally if I rolled over he'd re position so he was still lying on top of me. This morning after I got up, when he'd normally race in to the kitchen and start meowing for food, he just sat on the bed and if I went in to the bedroom he'd meow at me... OH thinks he didn't know how to get off the bed... but he did do a mad sprint as one point last night off the bed and out of the cat flap only to reappear 5 minutes later... Left him this morning sitting on the printer of all things! Not sure what's going on, but if he's still acting strangely tonight I'll take him to the vet tomorrow... 

I have caved in and booked an osteopath's appointment later to try and sort my shoulder out... I just can't be comfortable in any position at the moment... except lying down!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Britt, good luck with the scan! :hugs:

Tagadas have got an amazing sale on... just bought some very cute socks and bottles.
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/Present%20Time/th_bottle.jpg
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/Present%20Time/th_socks.jpg
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/Present%20Time/th_socks2.jpg


----------



## SBB

They are so cute jess!!! 

I hope puss is back to normal when you get home. I stupidly let the cats outside with me earlier, now they are miaowing and jumping up trying to open the door handle to get back out! We've only been here a week I think it's too early to let them out alone... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Put butter on the bottom of their paws. The don't like having dirty paws, the butter makes dirt from outside stick to their feet, so they stop to lick it off. It stops them bolting and getting lost.... makes them take their time and explore the surroundings... apparently... I tried a cat harness with Puss, but he was having none of it!! started hissing at me :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- they are really cute! Love the socks- gonna go and have a look and send you that email in a minute x

Suz- I wouldn't let them out yet- we made that mistake with my old cat when I lived with my mum. He spent the next 6 months goin back to the old house constantly! :-(

Ellen- glad little 'un is moving again. I still have hardly had any movement for the last 24 hours. I have antenatal tonight so might see if the midwife will check if he hasn't moved by then! 

I can't remember what else I've read?? Hi Lisa, Casey and Britt :hi:

As for me- I want to move back to my beautiful Matlock :cry: :cry: My car and OHs van were broken into on our drive last night! :-( Well I say broken into bit that's not entirely true as OH left them
both unlocked! :growlmad: He is too used to living where we used to live (where we even used to leave the front door open all night when we first got Ruudi because he used to run away for the night and come back in the mornings!) They took OHs Sat Nav and a 6 pack of coke out of his van. Not sure if they've had anything out of the car!?! They left the door open so had definitely rummaged in there but can't remember if there was anything valuable in their amongst the rubbish!?

Well the only good thing is it will make OH more vigilant! I used to work in Nottingham city and have had my car broken into millions of times so have always been a lot more careful than him! He's always lived in nice "money'ed" areas growing up where theft is unheard of! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Lou! Thats super sh*t! Im so sorry love xxx GITS! Grrrr! xxx

Jess those socks are so cute! And so little............I just cant get over STILL how small these babies r! (Even tho Im sure I wont be saying that during labour!)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, sorry about your car and van Lou. :hugs: Having grown up and lived in London I am slightly OCD about locking the cars! I once owned a fiat uno that someone broke in to, hotwired, but realised how crap it was and dumped it at the end of the road!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I got 2 bottles and 4 sets of socks all for £15!! Should have been a lot more than that! :) They have some cute boy stuff on there too!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Jess Im sorry but that is v funny! Poor little car gettin abandoned by tea leaves!

Ive been chosen by Tescos baby club to test some products........I just had a box delivered and was like WTF?? Opened it to find a huge botlle of J&J baby lotion! Cool! x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- that is so funny about your Fiat Uno Jess!! :rofl: When I worked in Notts some kids smashed my window and broke into my car just for a pack of chewing gum I'd left on my dashboard! :shock: Scumbags! Oh well it serves OH right to be fair! He's gone from not being bothered to now talking about getting CCTV on the drive :rofl: :rofl:

Off to look at Tagadas....


----------



## babyloulou

OOOOOoooo lucky you Ellen!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Ha lou! Thats just what my hubby would be like! Hehehe x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo.. nice Ellen! Lucky you! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm just doing an Amazon wish list... loving the universal wish list widget that lets you add things from other websites!! Anyone tell I'm a little bored at work today?! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

If anyone is interested in doing product trials you can join Ayton Moon. They send you cosmetics and skin stuff to trial. I've been doing it for years. https://www.cosmeticresearchonline.co.uk/default.aspx?siteZone=public_zone&globalNav=home_area


----------



## SBB

*******s Lou! Sat navs get nicked so often.. To be fair you'd be a lot more pissed if they'd smashed windows and you'd had to spend 'the day sorting replacements :dohh: 

I've spent all day so far tidying house and sorting through stuff :sleep: I'm knackered now and need lunch... Apples and custard I think :lol: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Apples and custard! :rofl: Thats not dinner- that's baby food! :rofl:

Ellen- I don't know if you sorted out those gift boxes you wanted for xmas (sure it was you that was talking about them???) but I've just been on Brandalley for the first time in ages and noticed they have a gift box sale on xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou but I have sorted out my gift box dilemma..............Ive stored all the little bxes Ive come acros and decorated them! I will tho be signin up for product testing! How often do u get stuff through??

Just ordered hubbys last xmas pressie. Some nice Calvin Klein scent........Done pretty well to say we put a £50 limit on spending!

Yuck! Suz that is gross! I hate custard tho x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:( just listening to Jeremy Vine on Radio 2... they're talking about antifreeze poisoning in cats.... Got me all worried about Puss again... Think I will take him to the vet tomorrow...


----------



## SBB

Aw how do the cats get the antifreeze in them? 

My apples and custard was yummy! :haha: 

Cats still miaowing at back door. Stupid mistake! I like the butter idea jess.. Think I'll just Keep them in though... They'd surely never find our old house it's a mile away! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- take him to the vet just to be sure- it'll make you feel loads better! It's more likely to be a tooth or ear problem than something horrible like poisoning though :hugs:

Ellen- the higher you get your rating (how prompt you are at responding) the moretrials you get. To start with I used to get about one a month- then as I improved my rating I got about one a week for a couple of years- but as Ayton Moon has got more known and signed-up for it's gone down again to about one a month (it was posted on moneysavingexpert anfd everywhere so got massive) xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Mainly malicious people spiking treats, but also from accidental spills by careless people... :(


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz Ive always buttered my cats paws when ever we've moved or Ive got a kitten.........Its like the biggest treat in the world so they stay loyal to you! x

Im watching Wuthering Heights, spotted it on movies last night and HAD to save it........I may come over all KateBush later hehehe xxx

Jess take puss to the vets honey or you wont rest xxx


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Mainly malicious people spiking treats, but also from accidental spills by careless people... :(

Who would do that?? :growlmad: 

I'm sure that's not what's up with puss though :hugs: 

Lol grey likes butter but brown doesn't... Might try it though! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies,
Jess I hope the kitty feels better or you get it sorted out hun.

Lou I am sooo sorry your cars were broken into :( You don't know if anything valuable was taken? 

Britt - Good Luck hun, Please update us as soon as you get back

Hi Suz,Ellen, Casey, Caz, and everyone else :)

I drove past the store just ITCHING to go in and get a Pregnancy test but I didnt.... I feel out this month... not sure why I just do.


----------



## Britt11

hi ladies, thanks for the well wishes for the scan, so excited but nervous of course

Lou- thats crap, I always think what makes certain people (scumbags) think they have the right to take something that is not theirs or they have not worked for??!! It really bothers me and I feel very violated. This guy tried to carjack my brand new car at a car wash 3 years ago, he tried to run into the driver seat (silly me I had it running b/c it was winter and cold and I was on the other side) and I ran after him with my wet shammy in my fist....I beat him to the drivers seat and he took off in a get away car. Was awful, my friends kind of made fun of me defeding myself with a wet shammy but you do what you go to do :winkwink:

Jess- please have your kitty checked out at the vet. I hope she is okay :hugs:

love the little booties and socks 

Verna- I felt majorly out my bfp cycle, hence the sushi and martini party and the workouts from hell from my trainer....lol
maybe you could accidentally drive past the dollar store :shrug:

update after my scan ladies
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

OOOOOO can't wait for your scan pics hun!!!!
I want to sooo bad but honestly I don't even know where there is a dollar store, I'm sure we have a Dollar General but I don't know if they have pregnancy tests ... plus wouldnt it be too early for a cheap one?
If I'm going to do it I'm going to get the 6 day early test lol... I'm just so darn nervous and I keep psyching myself out... I swear I need a finger insertion intervention, I can't help but check my cervix and it is all over the place. One day up one day down ... ha!!!
Love you guys!


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- I agree with Britt- I felt out my bfp cycle too and drank more alcohol that weekend than I had any other while TTC :blush: Don't give up hope honey :hugs:

Britt- wow that car wash story is scary!! I'd have had a heart attack after they'd drove off! :rofl: :shock:

Suz- we were 4 miles away from our old house at the time and our cat used to go missing for about a week and turn up at the old house all bedraggled!! We'd fetch him after a call from the neighbour and he'd do it again!! :nope:

Ellen- forgot to mention about that Ayton Moon research thing - you can add others in the household too- so OH and bubs- then you get baby and man stuff too. It takes a while to fill in all the family profiles but it's worth it :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh Jess, my cat when I was a kid was poisoned with antifreeze but we knew right away...she could barely come home....she struggled and she could hardly move, we had to put her down that night. I dont think your cat has poisoning thankfully but sounds like she does need a look over
hugs


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and Verna- give up on the cervix! Mine never did what it should! :rofl:

Good luck for your scan Britt xx


----------



## Britt11

Lou- the funny thing is I was in a state of shock. So after he took off in their get away car, I watched but couldnt get the license plate- i continued to shammy the rest of my car like a freak. I remember this guy looking at me stunned in the other bay, like what are you doing- you just about got car jacked...lol. It upset me but hit me later.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks hon. :) I'm sure he'll be ok. Going out for a drink after work so can't get home straight away... feel so guilty! :rofl: Really think I'm going to need to be sedated when I have to leave my baby at home! :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

OMG that is awful Britt and to keep cleaning your car, the guy probably thought you were OCD or something. LOL I'm glad you were OK. I think panic sets in and you never know how you will deal with things like that.

Thanks Lou, I appreciate it.

OK so the plan this evening is to go home and invade dh's liquor cabinet... so if you see me on BNB slurring my typing, you know what's up :)


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> OMG that is awful Britt and to keep cleaning your car, the guy probably thought you were OCD or something. LOL I'm glad you were OK. I think panic sets in and you never know how you will deal with things like that.
> 
> Thanks Lou, I appreciate it.
> 
> OK so the plan this evening is to go home and invade dh's liquor cabinet... so if you see me on BNB slurring my typing, you know what's up :)

:rofl: 
you're too funny Verna


----------



## babyloulou

:lol: Verna :lol:

Jess- I've finally emailed you xxx


----------



## SBB

Britt11 said:


> oh Jess, my cat when I was a kid was poisoned with antifreeze but we knew right away...she could barely come home....she struggled and she could hardly move, we had to put her down that night. I dont think your cat has poisoning thankfully but sounds like she does need a look over
> hugs

:cry: I don't know what I'd do if something happened to one of my babies :cry: 

That is quite funny about your weapon in the car jacking! Obviously scared him though :haha: 

Lou I can't believe your cat went 4 miles home!!! How the f**k did it know the way?! Ok I'm def not letting them out now....

Verna stop poking around up there!! Mine never had any kind of pattern at all :wacko: And I checked it a few times after my bfp and it took weeks to go up high! Just stop it :haha: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

OH btw has anyone seen 'he's just not that into you' I have it here on dvd and am gonna watch it later. I have a sneaky suspicion though it won't be very good! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

eh Suz....it was OK, nothing to write home about but it was predictable I would watch it I were you.

OK OK OK I will stop violating myself :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep I give it the same review as Verna Suz! Come to mine and watch Heathcliff instead lol!

Ironing time for me before hubby comes home - we're having chinese tonight but home cooked. Quack quack pancakes and stirfry YUMMY! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Britt, so sad about your puss getting poisoned... I think I'd be a complete mess if anything happened to my Puss cat... he was my Gran's and she passed away in March this year. I was so close to her and he feels like the last tangible physical link to her... Plus he gorgeous! :)


----------



## babyloulou

I've got my second Antenatal class tonight! Breastfeeding and newborn care!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo. have fun Lou! Hope it's less disappointing this time! x


----------



## SBB

Yeh hope it's better... :) 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks- I hope "He's not that into you" isn't as shit as I imagine it to be too! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! 

Lou so your class was dumb the first time? I didn't remember reading your post about that. hope tonight is better. glad nothing too special got stolen and you know, maybe thankfully it was unlocked because they could have smashed the window to try to get in but good old Steve left them unlocked and easy!

Verna I should have mailed you my old HPTs too! Well if there is a next time and I hope there isn't let me know an I Can sent those. So you are going to drink and type tonight? be careful! haha don't send any emails you regret!

I saw Hes just not that into you and it was dumb, but good if that makes sense. I like looking at the good looking movie stars and I guess there were a couple funny parts here and there. it was like eye candy and I would probably watch it again.


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah the class was a bit dumb Casey. No breathing or practice or anything! Just telling you how babies are born basically! :-/


----------



## Smile4me

Casey I have a feeling you will be sending me the HPT's hun 
I just don't feel it and I'm not due to start til Saturday but I feel heavy :(


----------



## kcw81

You never know though verna, half the people on here including me thought they were out for sure. Just let me know sweetie!


----------



## Smile4me

I know hun but I'm really crampy :(
I swear I really am going to drink a FN gallon of skinny girl margarita tonight! Sorry for the bad mood but it just pisses me off that I'm here again ... I just don't understand how I can get pg and then can't four months in a row??? I'm going to go sulk lol


----------



## SBB

You have your sulk verna :hugs: it does seem so unfair that you were preg and now it's not happening. 

I don't know about anyone else but during every 2ww I had at least one day when I was seriously down cos I thought I was out... Even in my bfp cycle I was crying and depressed. I think it builds up and as it gets towards the end it's all too much :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I know it totally doesn't make sense! if you do everything exactly right at the right time, and it worked before, why wouldn't it work again?? I was so frustrated by that too and it did take us 5 or 6 cycles. Well the MC was in september then we got BFP again in MAy but I had long cycles. it will happen honey, and I know it doesn't make you feel better but your MC was not that long ago and it takes a little while for the cycles and your body to forget all about it.


----------



## lisaf

Verna - I felt I was 'out' too and was in tears over it the morning of my BFP.

Jess - Any chance Puss is having eyesight issues? My SIL's cat was losing sight forever and when she finally lost it all she was meowing a ton and acting very lost and didn't know where to go. It doesn't sound like that to me, but with him not following you for food, maybe?

Sorry about the car! :( Mine got broken into in my driveway too... My seatbelt got caught in the doorjamb so it didn't lock right... but I was grateful in the end that they hadn't broken my windows...we had a hand-held GPS for hiking and a bluetooth that they took.. .they stole a bunch of papers including takeout menus... I was more freaked out about the stuff they might have gotten that I wouldn't realize was missing etc.... they rummaged through my trunk too! :(

Britt - that story is hilarious, but I totally understand how your mind doesn't make sense of what happened right away. Had some guy 'bump' into me at a gas station once... with one hand aimed right at my boob and the somehow cupping my shoulder (I was glancing back to get the pump #)... completely intentional based on his hand position and that he changed direction when I looked away etc....I apologized to the creep and went inside where I babbled incoherently to the cashier about what happened, paid for my gas and went back to my car :(


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry Verna-and don't worry you are entitled to a sulk! TTC sucks!!! :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

awww thanks Suz I totally agree, these FN cramps are just really really bothering me because I know what is coming and your right it is depressing another month, and nothing .... I am going to cry when I get home and have myself a drink, hot bath, and write out my Christmas list.
I appreciate it hun.


----------



## SBB

Well I'm still gonna keep up the pma for you... I know I had loads of cramps etc when I got my bfp so you aren't out til the :witch: shows! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Thats true hun and I really do appreciate the PMA, I really need it.


----------



## Smile4me

OK enough of the negative, but seriously if I recieve one more Pregnancy email I'm going to SCREAM! LOL

forgot to tell you ... saw Due Date last night,,,, eh it was alright, I would wait for it on DVD wasn't that impressed overall.


----------



## SBB

Someone else said that about due date, I will wait for the DVD! Never go to the cinema anyway! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I like Robert Downey Jr and I like Zach Galfanakis, but the two of them together sounds so strange!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Anyone else feelin as strong (not!) as me and watching the pride of britain awards! I am in floods of tears! 

Some people are just flippin amazing! x


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, I am going to catch up on updates tonight later hopefully but just wanted to give you the update on my scan:

back from my scan at 6w6days (or 6w5days according to LMP) and all is perfect!! I am measuring at the right size for my dates and babies HB was 131bpm. Was so nervous I was in tears but relieved and so happy all is well. And there is just one in there, ha ha I thought maybe twins because my mom is a fraternal twin.
DH and I are on :cloud9:

thanks for your support it means so much, I guess minimal symptoms is okay, I guess I am just having a good pregnancy so far

talk soon

:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

YAY WHOOP WHOOP!!!! Sprinkle some of that positive energy over me please :) I'm so happy for you sweetheart!!


----------



## Britt11

I will hon, you are due to be next!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is great news Britt! So happy your little bean is ok and a HB too! Thats is super super news xxx Did you get a piccie???? xxx


----------



## lisaf

aw GREAT news Britt!!


----------



## Onelildream

CONGRATS, Britt! Sooo glad everything is well!


----------



## caz & bob

aw that is great britt so glad all is ok xxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats Britt- so glad all was well and you saw a heartbeat!! :happydance:


----------



## TySonNMe

Smile, so sorry about your uncle :hugs:

Lou, what a nasty rash...I hope you get some relief soon!!

Oh, I think you may have asked his middle name...Jackson Anthony.


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh, and about Jax looking like his 4D....there are similarities, like his dimple, but mine was at 28 weeks and he's put on a lot of weight in 10 weeks!


----------



## Peach Blossom

So glad the scan went well Britt! :hugs:

Verna, hon, it's natural to go through this emotional rollercoaster. It seems so unfair that a teenager can accidentally get pg in the back of a car and yet when we try and do everything right it doesn't happen for us. I'm not giving up hope for you this cycle. Sending you lots of :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I've emailed you. Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Margaret- thanks I'm adding him to the front page now. Was it the 8th or 9th he was born? When you announced it on Facebook it was just after midnight here but I don't know what time it was there so can't figure out the date???

Jess- thanks for your email reply and for forwarding it to your dad! It's got loads worse today and has flared up hugely. It is working it's way down my legs now too- I think I'm gonna try and get in the doctors again tomorrow afternoon xx


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Thanks- I hope "He's not that into you" isn't as shit as I imagine it to be too! :rofl:

It was shit!!! :rofl: 

oh well, off to catch up x x x


----------



## Smile4me

LOL I told you it wasnt that good but just watch it to get it out of your system HA!
NOw you know... he he

I've just eaten chinese for dinner YUMMY I love spring rolls, now I'm going to check dh's liquor ..hmmmm the skinny girl margarita was SHIT I took a small sip and I am NOT impressed no wonder it's "skinny girl" it has no flavor.


----------



## babyloulou

Diet things are always a load of crap Verna! Get the full-fat stuff!! :thumbup:

I expected nothing less Suz! :rofl: I can't sit through most chick flicks to be fair- bore me to death!!


----------



## SBB

Yay Britt that's great news!! :happydance: so glad you've got a healthy little bean in there! 

Do you think labour patterns can run in families? I spoke to my mum tonight, she said her and her mum had the same type of labour. Both of them their cervix was hardly dilated, and it seemed like it would be hours, then suddenly it dilated really really quick. 

With her 4th my mum was told to go home, cos she was hardly dilated... She told the doc she'd had 3 and this had happened every time and she'd suddenly be fully dilated, but they wouldn't listen and sent her home. She and my dad 'hid' in the car park and my sister came 20 mins after she'd been told to leave! Obviously that was her 4th so different, but still. 

My grandma had a similar thing, bearing in mind this was the 50s so it was different then of course, but she was in labour alone and was told it would be ages, then all of a sudden she was fully dilated and 'the baby was born. I'm not sure exactly what happened but she passed out and the baby was born with the cord around his neck and died :cry: I vaguely knew she had a baby that died but didn't really know the details.

So anyway, do you think it could run in families? I'm not worried or anything, just want to be prepared! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not sure to be honest Suz because I was worried about that myself- that pregnancies and births run in families but pretty much everyone says not the case. My mum had six miscarriages while going through fertilty treatment to have me and her sister had 8 miscarriages between her two children- so I was fully expecting to suffer from early miscarriages after infertility but my FS said it was a load of rubbish and didn't run in families- I didn't miscarry so maybe he was right :shrug:. I have since been worried about premature birth as my Mums other sister gave birth at about 25 weeks (the baby died 4 weeks later) and I was born at 30 weeks but my midwife says that's a load of rubbish too!! :shrug: I told her my mums pregnancy, labour and birth were complicated and horrendous and she didn't seem worried! :shrug:


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Lou that is horrible!!!!!! I guess I just didnt realize how common mc's are, and my goodness the women in your family are STRONG!

I'm not sure either Suz, my mom had 3 c-sections and both of my sisters have had c-sections and they have six kids between the two of them but I had vag births with my four girls and the twins... so I really don't know? sorry sweets, I guess google it....??


----------



## SBB

That's a relief then Lou - I will ask my midwife as well and see if she says the same as yours! You don't want to be popping bubs our just yet! 

God your family have had an awful time of trying to make babies :( 

Thanks verna :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

At least Lou made it here alive thank goodness!


----------



## Smile4me

Way to look on the bright side hun :)


----------



## babyloulou

Aww thanks Casey! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's very true kc!! 

Ok it's late I'm off to sleep. I have breastache!! :haha: it's not really funny though it hurts!! 

Lou did you wee on your rash yet?! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Suz you crack me UP!!!:haha:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god no I forgot all about that!!! It's got loads worse today too! :-( right I'm definitely gonna wee on it tomorrow morning! :thumbup: :lol:

Right I'm off to sleep too girls- night xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good night ladies, Lou I hope you get some sound sleep and Suz I hope your breast feels better... God that sounds so personal.. ... ha!!


----------



## kcw81

good night girls!


----------



## lisaf

ah dang, I missed everyone again, lol... stupid time change.
I think there are SOME things about birth/fertility that can be hereditary but lots of them are just factors you're born with. I did think birth weight and time in labor CAN be passed down to some extent, but its by no means a guarantee!


----------



## Britt11

ahh thanks so much ladies for your well wishes, warms my heart :hugs:
definitely relieved and so happy, in love with it already 

Ellen- DH really wanted a CD or picture to take and I know I have seen lots of people get pics at this stage but the front ladies actually looked at us like we were on crack and actually laughed- I said do ladies not normally get pics at this stage and they said "no, you cant see anything" whatever :wacko: poor DH was so disappointed, he wanted to put it up on his computer and play with the pics.
Oh well, we are going to a proper maternal/fetal radiology clinic for 12 weeks so we will get tons there!!

SSB (sorry still learning first names ha) and Lou- thats unbelievable about your family histories!! wow, I'm glad it isnt suppose to run in families and I want you both to have a smooth labour and delivery. Lou, your mom was through so much it is a miracle you are here- and as everyone said so glad you are.

Caz- how are you sweets, I miss you and will check in on the other thread. We so desperately want you and Verna to get your bfps!! you HAVE to be due soon!!

Lisa- how are you feeling? must check how far along you are now

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

lol, I'm almost 15 weeks now... just getting impatient to start feeling movement.
My FS printed out our 6 week picture... it was just a grain of rice... I wished I had gotten a DVD of the heart beating though as that was SO exciting to see it was unbelievable.. I teared up etc... and my picture of my grain of rice was just not very exciting compared to that! Lol!!

I was told to bring a blank DVD to my 20 week scan.. not sure if I get video or if they just need the space for the digital pictures etc... can't wait.. MUST not forget :dohh:


----------



## TySonNMe

babyloulou said:


> Margaret- thanks I'm adding him to the front page now. Was it the 8th or 9th he was born? When you announced it on Facebook it was just after midnight here but I don't know what time it was there so can't figure out the date???

It was November 8.


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, I was told to bring in a DVD as well for my 20-week scan and they gave us a copy of the entire session plus some print out photos.


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

I'm feeling all coldy this morning :growlmad: I hope it doesn't turn into anything!

I had a dream last night that baby Jesus came, I couldn't remember the labour at all. Then we weren't allowed to take him home and we had to take a doll instead?! I had to BF the doll as well! But I kept leaving it lying on the floor and dragging it around... Very weird!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: Suz!! I hope they don't fob us all off with dolls after the TTCing and then goin through the pregnancy! :shock: I want a real baby at the end! :lol:

Sorry you've got a cold- my OH has too! Man flu!


----------



## SBB

I know - imagine some crappy doll after all this!! :rofl: I think I was going to be allowed my baby later - but I was just dragging this crappy doll round and showing people! 

right now get weeing on yourself :haha: I want to know if it works. Maybe read up on it first, don't just wee on your leg or something :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I was gonna just wee in a jug and pour it on myself?? Do you think it might be more complicated than that? :haha: Ill google it- maybe I'll have to chant something at the same time! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies :hi: 

Suz, sorry you're coldy... I've been feeling like I'm fighting something off, but luckily haven't succumbed so far!

Puss seems a little better today although OH did find him trying to eat the cat litter this morning... :shrug: He doesn't use the tray, we just have in case he needs it when his cystitis clears up... strange cat! He didn't sleep with us last night and he ate his breakfast this morning so he can't be that off colour... Will see how it goes and maybe take him to the vet tomorrow. 

I have another scan tomorrow! Not sure I can be bothered to get pics from this one... after last weeks scan I'm going to find it tough to top those pics! :haha:

Lou, hope the itching eases and that your GP can help. Hope they listen to you and do what my Dad suggested for you. :hugs: I though weeing on yourself was good for jellyfish stings?! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Peach. I don't think you'll be able to resist getting another piccy! :winkwink: Glad puss is a bit better (apart from the senile cat litter eating! :lol: ) I couldn't get in at my doctors- all booked up! :growlmad:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:( Boo Lou, that's pants. Sorry about that. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lou I don't think you just pour it on yourself :rofl: I think you might have to leave it to cool :sick: and then get some cotton wool and dab it on. I swear I've seen it used for ezcema or something?! 

Jess glad puss seems a bit better :D so jealous of all your scans! I want another one! 

Brown cat is driving me mental!!! She's miaowing and scratching at the door - can't she see it's pissing down and the wind is howling! She'd go out for 2 seconds and be straight back in! Now she's dragged her favourite toy downstairs - a bit of washing line. She is extremely cute! I've gone from hating her to loving her in about 30 seconds :haha: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that is so cute!! My lab has loads of toys but my terrier only likes and only plays with an old trainer liner sock that he managed to nab from OH once! :lol: He's eaten the toes out of it and just llikes to lie with the rest of it! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Lol it's funny how they have favourite toys. Brown has a Christmas penguin that she's ripped the inside out of, and it's legs are dangling off. Grey isn't allowed to play with it she gets growled at! Brown brings it in the morning and puts it on my foot then taps my foot! She's so clever :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah Piper my lab's favourite toy is a manky duck with no stuffing or head left on it! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol what will we do when the toys are too knackered to play with?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

They'll move onto the baby's toys no doubt! :dohh:


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies, couldn't resist had a wonderful dream that I got a Postive HPT so I tested and I got a BFN this morning and more AF cramps :( I'm out for sure.


----------



## SBB

Oh no Verna :hugs: how are you doing? Hope you're not too upset I know how much you want it... :( 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

I don't know what to think at the moment. I'm just sitting here by myself working from home today left to wonder what to do next. I'm going to ask to be referred to a FS. My dh said this morning maybe he should get his sa done again, but really what will that tell us? We know his motility is low... Maybe it's just not in the stars for us, maybe this just isn't meant to be but I don't want to bring the mood down, so I'm just going to try to think positively about everything and just call around today for a FS. :(


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry Verna :hugs: Remember though that you got crazy opks this month and may have ovulated later than you think honey :hugs: Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## SBB

That's true lou.... 

It's definitely going to happen. It can happen, it has happened. So IT WILL happen again, be positive about that. It's just taking longer than you thought. I know it must be really hard and you're feeling down about it, especially seeing a bfn... but overall you've got to keep your spirit up and believe it's going to happen! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna :hugs: Sorry you're feeling like you are. I know I've told you before, but I tested bang on test day with this pregnancy and got a bfn... Had cramping and spotting so was sure I was out then did a test a week later and got my bfp... I know it will happen for you my lovely. Hang on in there. :hugs: xx


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks ladies, its just I look back at how long we have been trying and it kinda brings my spirit down. We havent been successful in 2 1/2 years of trying we started Clomid in April and now 8 months later we are right back where we started and having a little taste of what we want and it be taken away is a little disheartening.
I do realize that we can still get it in this month because technically we would not be trying in December if my cd1 is Saturday... I guess I will try what we did the month we were successful bding every other day starting on cd8 through a positive OPK then three nights in a row but ... as Keith Urban says "Tonight I wanna cry"


----------



## babyloulou

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: :hugs: When you look in to the science of it all it's a miracle that anyone gets pregnant ever... so many things have to happen at exactly the precise moment... You will get your miracle hon. Don't lose hope. :hugs: xx


----------



## kcw81

I am sorry about the BFN verna. :hugs: I am annoying and will say it again but for a lot of ladies it takes awhile after the MC to get back to normal as it did for me. I know its so irritating though to get the taste of it like you said and then nothing. But the great news is you got a BFP with current DH and so you know its possible with him! You know that your egg and his sperms get along. Give it another try! 

Do you want me to send the stuff or wait till your actual testing day to confirm?


----------



## Smile4me

You can just wait til the bloody bitch shows her face. :) Thanks hun I really do appreciate all of your kind words, they are not on deaf ears, I promise. Today is just a shitty day that's all. I'm going to go have lunch with dh at his work that will brighten my day and like I said I'm not completely out because I told him we would not try in December but we still have the rest of this month :)


----------



## kcw81

ok V. hope lunch is tasty and fun.

Hi to all the girls online! Lots of talk of your fur friends this AM. ITs going to be interesting when the kid gets here and how they react.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> Thanks ladies, its just I look back at how long we have been trying and it kinda brings my spirit down. We havent been successful in 2 1/2 years of trying we started Clomid in April and now 8 months later we are right back where we started and having a little taste of what we want and it be taken away is a little disheartening.
> I do realize that we can still get it in this month because technically we would not be trying in December if my cd1 is Saturday... I guess I will try what we did the month we were successful bding every other day starting on cd8 through a positive OPK then three nights in a row but ... as Keith Urban says "Tonight I wanna cry"

no how you are feeling hun i fell the same but you have to tell your self it my turn soon and that time will come keep your chin up hun xxxx


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> ok V. hope lunch is tasty and fun.
> 
> Hi to all the girls online! Lots of talk of your fur friends this AM. ITs going to be interesting when the kid gets here and how they react.

I can't wait to see how my animals react... I think my dog will love the extra person around to cuddle/sniff... my cats? not so sure... they will either love, resent, or fear the baby, lol.
I can't wait to see how Figaro reacts... he's the one who is terrified of people, but he's the most social with the other animals in the house.


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> I don't know what to think at the moment. I'm just sitting here by myself working from home today left to wonder what to do next. I'm going to ask to be referred to a FS. My dh said this morning maybe he should get his sa done again, but really what will that tell us? We know his motility is low... Maybe it's just not in the stars for us, maybe this just isn't meant to be but I don't want to bring the mood down, so I'm just going to try to think positively about everything and just call around today for a FS. :(

Verna- have you guys thought about clomid with IUI? Its suppose to have pretty good success rates for low motility sperm. Our problem was morphology so it didnt work for us, but it might be something to look into? I know a few girls on this site had big success with it- everyone is different

thinking of you
:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

I don't know hun, I havent talked to a specialist yet. My OB seemed to think we were going to be fine... apparently not! LOL


----------



## lisaf

oh boy... mood swings!!!
My co-worker and I pass stuff back and forth over our cubicle walls sometimes. Well I passed something back to her.. left it balancing on the wall like we do often... and even though she was sitting RIGHT there.. .she waited an HOUR before grabbing it!!! It hovered above me for a freaking hour.. after 5 minutes I told her the folder was up there for her, and she said 'thanks' and then LEFT it!!!
GRRRRRR!!!

I now have a headache from the dang thing hovering in my peripheral vision and I'm totally cranky :dohh:
LOL!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies :hi:

Lisa, hope you're less cranky today! :haha:

Just back from my scan. She still has little legs, but they're growing at the same a rate as the rest of her. Her average all over measurement is 26weeks 3 days... So just within normal range apparently. So she's on the small end of normal. Not concerned about it as long as she does keep growing!!

Off to work to tuck in to my graze box!! All looking a bit healthy this week :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yay jess! Better 2 weeks small than 2 weeks too big!! :haha: 

I'm off to midwife soon... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Where is everybody?! 

Midwife appt all fine. Jesus starting to engage, only 1:5 at the moment. She said bump is all baby... And there's not loads of water - I hope that doesn't mean he's huge?!?! 

She took blood and when I looked at my arm the vein and around it had swolen up and was huge! Have put some ice on but she said I'll have a massive bruise. It does really hurt :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo.. ouch Suz! hope it doesn't bruise too badly. I had 2 blood tests taken by doctors very early on in the pregnancy and the bruises were huge!! Is it the right time for him to be engaging? I really should read up on the final stages of pregnancy! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Well I think they can engage quite early, or some not until labour! So it really varies. She didn't seem worried at all and he's only a little bit engaged. Lol I probably need to read more too :haha: I haven't picked up my book for ages!! I think we start to waddle when bubs engages as the pelvis widens! I think maybe I already waddle but I'll check later :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've been waddling for weeks! My pelvis is really sore! :haha: Baby peach is most definitely not engaged though! :)


----------



## SBB

Lol I think I've been waddling too! After she's engaged you'll get worse!! :haha:

I got my gym ball, (Lou I went for a 65cm after much dilemma! It's just about big enough for me) it was about £7 in T K Twatts. So what am I meant to do on it?!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls! Had a friend around to visit this morning with her toddler and baby- hectic! :lol:

Suz- I bought a big gym ball- the 75cm one. It's huge- my feet nearly dangle! I've had it blown up for over a week now and I've not touched it! :haha: i've got no idea what to do with it!!!

Jess- aww you're going to have a little cute petite girl! Bless! :flower:


----------



## Peach Blossom

My ball just burst underneath me. Landed on the floor and hit my head on the shelf behind me! :rofl: Head is killing me now! There was a big bang and everything! I think you're meant to bounce on it gently and circle on it to keep pelvis moving!


----------



## laura6914

hi girls, just round the MILs having a break so thought i would pop on. I dont get time anymore as having a new born is sooooo hectic. Never have anytime to do anything. He is 10lb 2now. Nearly 3 lb over his birth weight. 

How are we all? I have tried putting pictures up but it keeps saying upload failed. Lou if i send you a picture via text could you up load it for me please :blush:

xxx


----------



## SBB

I'm so sorry jess but I just pissed myself!!! I hope you're ok :hugs: did the people in your office laugh?! 

Lou maybe we need to swap? Bounce yours down to me and I'll bounce mine up!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yay hi Laura! Send it send it send it Lou will do it! :D 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

hi sbb. How are you chick. Ill send it now in advance to lous reply. I hope you dont mind lou. xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Laura- nice to see you honey :hugs: 

Of course I don't mind. Here's lovely Shae everyone.......



https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/fb7e1708.jpg


----------



## laura6914

Thanks lou your a gem. The city kit is a bit big on him but he had to wear it Wednesday as they were playing. lol.


----------



## babyloulou

He's beautiful! Not sure if he's overly impressed with the kit himself though! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, he's gorgeous!! :hugs: 

Suz, I pissed myself laughing... think my colleagues were a bit shocked and worried at first then started laughing with me! :haha: Head kills, big bump on the back of it!


----------



## babyloulou

You numpty Jess!!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Laura he's just gorgeous!! He's so not impressed with the outfit though :haha: 

Jess I'm glad you found it funny too! Hope the bump goes down :lol: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Laura he is absolutely Gorgeous OMG you should be so proud!!!!

UGH the witch is absolutely going to be here today, major Cramps ... I feel like a baby, I got to work and my cube buddy smiles and says Good Morning and I said Good Morning and she said what's wrong your not your cheery self today... I said well I'm just not in a great mood, cramps etc. and she said oh I'm sorry you're still trying to have a baby aren't you? UGH I lost it and am still teary eyed. :(


----------



## SBB

:( Verna huge :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Verna, :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Smile4me

It's ok I'm going to continue to try this month naturally  It will happen eventually... I hope!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Verna- you're so lovely. We all want this for you so much :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Hey Laura- nice to see you honey :hugs:
> 
> Of course I don't mind. Here's lovely Shae everyone.......
> 
> 
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/fb7e1708.jpg

OMG who is this little cutie?? must read back to find out- so gorgeous!!



Smile4me said:


> Laura he is absolutely Gorgeous OMG you should be so proud!!!!
> 
> UGH the witch is absolutely going to be here today, major Cramps ... I feel like a baby, I got to work and my cube buddy smiles and says Good Morning and I said Good Morning and she said what's wrong your not your cheery self today... I said well I'm just not in a great mood, cramps etc. and she said oh I'm sorry you're still trying to have a baby aren't you? UGH I lost it and am still teary eyed. :(

What is wrong with some women?? seriously? I am hearing that women are more insensitive than men about this kind of stuff, that is so freakin rude Verna...please dont let her get you down :hugs: 



Smile4me said:


> It's ok I'm going to continue to try this month naturally  It will happen eventually... I hope!

it WILL happen Verna.....it totally will, when it happens it will likely totally take you by surprise like it did for me :hugs: Like Lou said we ALL want this for you

speaking of rude women omg some ladies in my life are so darn nosy. why arent you drinking Cat? whats wrong with you Cat?? oh your stomach hurts cat whats up?? You are never seen without a glass of wine in your hand when we are out Cat whats up with you?? Oh your tired...hmmm whats going on? My friend told me that last weekend after I left they were all talking about me and speculating if I was pregnant...agghh. I mean if you are a best friend of mine, I would have told you but for everyone else I am waiting until the New Year when I am in the safe zone. I knew so many women over the years who I suspected were pregnant but I never pried, I knew they would tell me when they were ready and that is their own business.
anyway rant over

hope you are well, I will catch up more later
:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls!

wow britt you have some nosy people in your life! Don't they have any manners? 

The Other day I was at costco and the girl at the door checking receipts goes "when are you due?" and I looked and she had a bump too so I go "Jan 10, when are you?" and she already had her baby a few months ago. Woops! It ain't my fault! she asked me without knowing for sure right so I did too.

Verna big hugs to you and hoping for some holiday success coming your way. 

Laura your little guy is adorable!

Good morning to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## kcw81

Oh Jess I just read on FB your ball popped! are you ok? If you are ok, which I hope you are, that is sorta funny!


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks hun btw it looks I will be enjoying alot of wine on behalf of Britt :haha:

Britt that's awful sweetie Just remember who your true friends are and well for me, I am pretty vocal about people minding their own business lol I don't meddle in yours don't meddle in mine... :hugs:

KC hi sweetie, I guess you can go ahead and send me your leftover TTC stuff and just let me know how much I owe ya and I will send it to you babe. :flower:

I'm no longer going to be down about this, I'm going to think positive and know that if it happened once it will happen again no matter what or when it will happen. I'm going to ask for Clomid in January after these two months off and see what happens although honestly I am going to just bd every other night starting on cd 8 hehe in November but for sure taking off December if it doesnt happen... enjoy my girls, dh and family and drink some red red wine..... :thumbup:

OMG Jess hun I hope you are OK:pop: Watch out for those balls :haha:

I hope everyone has a fabulous weekend planned.


----------



## laura6914

thanks for all the message girls and there is nowt wrong with man city, not that i pay much attention anyway, his dads a city fan lol. 

Vern im so sorry hun that the with is making an appearence. :hugs:

KCW: you had me in stitches hun. :rofl: serves her right though. :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

OMG I just read that KC hun You are adorable, I did that once and NEVER again... I totally covered though, My daughter had a girl scout swap meet thing... and one of the moms just kept talking to me and she had a normal body but a big bump and I was like "When are you due" and I knew right away VERNA YOU IDIOT she said excuse me and I said "Oh my daughter told me that one of her friends moms was pregnant ... she was like OH gosh not me I'm too old. Adam looked at me just shaking his head and smirking (laughing) of course like you know better... but he did high five me and say I did a good recovery... LOL


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies aw the baby is lovely hun xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Onelildream

KC- I totally did that when I was preg with my first. I asked the checker when she was due and said I was expecting also...she informed me she wasn't and I left the store bawling. My hubs had to convince me NOT to go back inside and ask her to see a doctor! She was very skinny with a VERY distended stomach. I thought for sure there must have been a tumor in there! lol. So embarassing!

Verna-Sorry hun. Hopefully she doesn't come and it's just massive cramps like I've been having...

Jess-OMGosh. You poor thing! How's your head?! hahaha. That should have been on tape!

Laura-What a good looking baby! Awww...I hope I have another boy!

All the rest-Love y'all! I got jealous of the food baskets you get so I ordered a fruit basket for home delivery every other week from the dairy. Mmmm. So excited!


----------



## lisaf

Jess- OMG you made me laugh with your ball popping story.. .and Verna made me laugh with her use of the :pop: smiley

Laura - he's gorgeous!!!

Chell - I had a friend who got a massive tummy with skinny legs etc.. it was a medication she was on and her body type gained ALL the weight in her stomach first. She looked worse than a toddler does with her oversized belly.


----------



## Onelildream

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO! I'm in the second trimester!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm fine ladies! My head is sore, but I'm still laughing about it! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay Chell! Great news :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats on second tri Chel :happydance:

Casey- you are funny! :lol: what did you say when she said she'd had the baby months ago?? :dohh: 

Cat- you need to tell your nosey friends to mind their business! Wow they're nosey! X 

:hi: everyone else :hi: 

No Ellen yet today?? I hope she's ok- I know she's been feeling a little bit down :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Yay Chell!!!!

Sorry about your head, lol, I'm a horrible person and always laugh at that stuff though, lol!
Did it pop or did the plug come out? I'm surprised it didn't just start with a slow leak etc...
I'm not sure I'd risk replacing my chair at work with one now, lol!


----------



## Smile4me

I'm so glad you are OK Jess :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

There was a tiny leak which I patched up, but yeah, it went "POP" and I ended up on the floor! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol... so did it pop at the leak site?
I think you should buy another ball chair... but buy a helmet to go with it... I'd PMSLing if I saw you do that!!!!


----------



## kcw81

I am glad you are ok jess!

haha when the girl said she had her baby already I just go "oh! is it a boy or a girl?" and then just asked Q's about the baby and pretended like I didn't just call her out for leftover belly pudge. 

OK V, I will get it in the mail today or tomorrow no need to pay me. Its really light so its gonna be cheap.


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you so much Casey, I really appreciate it sweetie.:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

How many of you used soft cups the month you got your BFP?


----------



## kcw81

not me. they made me nervous because if I screwed up trying to put it in after we did it then I might spill some precious sperm. sounds like they work for some ladies though.


----------



## Onelildream

I didn't, Verna. But I've got an unopened, never been used one if you want me to mail it to you... Don't ask me how to use the darn thing, though. I am going to keep one in my 72 hour kit, just incase of a crisis and no tampons. lol.


----------



## caz & bob

think i am going to try them smile xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, I know it's crazy. And I am hesitant to even post this; but I can feel the baby move. With my first I felt it at 18 weeks, 2nd at 16 weeks, and albeit faint, I can def feel it now at about 13-14 weeks! It's like feeling the blood pump through your veins, you have to be very quiet and it has to be at the right moment. I am so happy about it!


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- yes I used them the month I got my bfp (I know laura did too as she got me using them) - I used more preseed than ever before to help OHs very poor motility and a Softcup after every BD xxx


----------



## Smile4me

ok I'm going to order some I guess .... and you used an entire syringe of preseed each bd? that could get really expensive...HA


----------



## lisaf

I used softcups too... I tried them for 1 BD round on the cycle before... this last time I used them for my 2 +OPK BDs...
and I had a fear about trapping the sperm on the outside, so I figured out a scooping thing to catch more of them, lol... let me know and I'll PM you the graphic details!


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-Lemme know if you want the one I have..I can give it to you for free!


----------



## babyloulou

I used to push mine in while scooping up the sperm at the same time too x

Verna- I filled the syringe up to the '3' level each BD on the bfp cycle. Each cycle before that I had only used it up to the level '1'. It was a lot and used one tube for just that cycle. I'd had quite a few people with motility problems tell me increasing the Preseed had worked for them though so I decided to try it. Rudeollie was one of them- she got her bfp the month before using loads of Preseed (her OH had low motility too) and told me to up the dose xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow... I've never even heard of soft cups!! I just did the legs in the air for 30minutes afterwards!! :rofl:

Verna, has :witch: appeared now?

Chell that's so cool you can feel your LO already! :hugs: 

My head hurts... :( big old bump on the back of my head!!


----------



## lisaf

Lol... I loved softcups because I wasn't losing more of my evening to legs up in the air :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Verna I used softcups. Def practice with them first, because on my bfp cycle I was putting them in as instructed, and it wasn't going over my cervix!! I had to put them in the opposite way to how they said and it was fine. But by the time I'd faffed around doing it wrong I thought I'd surely have lost most of the sperm - but obviously not! 

And make sure after DH has :spermy: that you have an orgasm :lol: the cervix sucks up the sperm as it contracts! 

Where is ellen? She hasn't been on for a couple of days... :( 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

i was wondering that to hun hope shes ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I know- that's what I posted earlier- I hope she's ok?? She was feeling a little down the last few days maybe she's just having a break!?! :shrug: 

I always thought the Softcup was blocking the sperm- that's how it feels when you put one in but they obviously must do the opposite since they work for so many of us x


----------



## SBB

I've seen her at the bottom a couple of times :shrug: maybe she's just busy... Hope you're ok Ellen! :hugs: 

OMG f**king Vertbaudet - I've emailed them asking where my latest order is - replying to the email CONFIRMATION of my order - and I get a reply saying they have no record of my order?! And to place it again. Well the last 2 orders I've placed haven't even registered with them despite being confirmed so what's the frigging point?!?! They are sooo shit!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Suz - thats horrible! Do they take phone orders? Maybe that would work better since their web interface sucks so badly!


----------



## SBB

They do Lisa but the people are hideous and it takes about half an hour to get through and place the order, and it's a really expensive number to call from a mobile. I have said I want a manager to call me. They can sort it out' and give me a damn discount! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I emailed them over a week ago to tell them a wooden toiletries set they sent me is mouldy!! Had no reply for a change......


----------



## SBB

Mouldy?!?!?! WTF? :sick: 

Hey I won another prize :D on the same site as the one I won for my house pics, I won it for the jimi Hendrix lyrics picture I made :happydance: £150 to spend at Lombok! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

You've done well out of those piccys Suz! :thumbup: It was a damn stylish house renovation though! :thumbup: 

Yeah- it was one of the russian doll style toiletries set- the inside of one of the "dolls" was covered in white and yellow mould! I've still got them here cos I've had no response! :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

what is a wooden toiletry set? I think of toiletries like shampoo etc...


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Ladies for the information regarding softcups. I think I'm going to try that next.
And btw.... I always had an O after each bding ...:blush:

Yes Peach the witch is in full force, I feel like my insides are being twisted and turned, I'm just sitting on the couch feeling sorry for myself ... :haha:

Ellen hun I hope you are ok....

Great job Suz...:thumbup:


----------



## SBB

That's so gross Lou! You could just do a return and put a big note in with it... Or send them a photo of your rash and say the mould caused it :haha: 

Verna hope the witch buggers off soon... I'm glad you're feeling a bit more positive than yesterday anyway :hugs: 

Night girls x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi ladies. I just posted my birth story in my journal, if anyone is interested. My mom is on her way and is going to cook some traditional Polish dishes that I haven't had in ages...I'm so excited for that. Other than that, Jax is doing great. We all got a 3+ hour stretch of sleep last night and that is awesome! I'm trying to deal with my roller coaster hormones, but I'm coping the best I can. No crazy thoughts, just crying from time to time for no apparent reason.

Smile, sorry the witch got you hun. Massive :hugs:

Laura, Shae is beautiful!!


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Margaret- glad you're all doing well. 3 hours plus is great for this early! :thumbup: Are you breastfeeding? X

Suz- LOVE that rash idea!!! :rofl: :rofl:

Verna- sorry she arrived :-( Fucking witch! :-( We love you honey :hugs:

Lisa- the toiletries set is this..... (toiletries usually means shampoo and stuff here too) It matches our nursery
https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/toilet...m?ProductId=705023085&FiltreCouleur=0005&t=6#


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you so much ladies, I'm sitting here with a bottle of tres leches oatmeal cookie in a bottle and watching 27 dresses ha!!

Margaret, I'm so happy for you hun ... hmmm I dont know if I've ever eaten true polish food. 

We'll be going to Arkansas to visit my Uncle on Sunday :) I can't wait to see him.


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! Just had to share Cade's first smile caught on camera with y'all. It was so precious it made me tear up. Lol
 



Attached Files:







grin.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lisaf

Aw Kel!!! Thats such a lovely smile!


----------



## NurseKel

Thanks honey. He has started to smile all the time but the trick is catching it on camera. Lol
How have you been feeling?


----------



## kcw81

Love little cade's smile kel!! so cute.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Verna. Disappear in to a mountain of chocolate for 24 hours... It always makes mr feel better!! :hugs:

Love the smiley pic!! What a cutie!!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Kel that smile is too cute!! :D 

Margaret I'm going to read your birth story... I hope the hormones settle down. Make sure you ask for help when you need it and talk to your OH or us if it doesn't get any better :hugs: enjoy having your mum over and your yummy food! 

I think I'm going to relax mainly today! Pretty tired after long day yesterday - my haircut took 2 hours!!!! I remember that's why I never get it done. We have to go to an engagement party later... Can't be bothered! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god Suz- I couldn't be bothered to go out at all!! I'm so tired all the time! Only just got up and feel like it's early hours of the morning. :blush:

Morning everyone :hi:

Love Cades smile Kel! What a beauty! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

I know I can't be bothered either! I'm not planning on staying long! I always get so hot when we're in a pub or something and then I just can't cope for long! Luckily it's near my mums so I can just go to hers and lie down then go when OH is ready... 
I do think I feel a bit less tired than a few weeks ago... Maybe! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've given up feeling good during this pregnancy!! I will admit I feel better now than I have all the way through but my itching skin just puts a dampener on everything all the time! :growlmad: 

How you getting on staying in the cottage? X


----------



## laura6914

Hi all, 

Smile you asked about softcups. i got my BFP using them and the month where i didnt use clomide as well. When we decide to try for another (in about 4 years time) i will use them again straight away. They were my god send and would highly recommend them. 

Kel, your little man is ssoooo gorgeous and what a gorgeous smile he has. Its such an amazing feeling isnt it. My little man has been smiling quite a bit the passed few days and makes me feel soooo happy cause i know he is happy. 

How are we all today? Having a good start to the weekend?

xx


----------



## SBB

Yeh I don't think pregnancy is the lovely time I thought it would be! Having said that I will miss having a bump... 

Yeh cottage is fine, feels like home I suppose - I've forgotten the old house! Apart from my bath, I miss it :( 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Laura get a pic of Shae smiling too!! We need more pics of all the clomid babies! 

I thought I'd post a pic of the bruise I got from my blood test :haha: I'm going to show it to the midwife next time I see her!! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Bloodtestbruise.jpg

x x x


----------



## Britt11

NurseKel said:


> Hi ladies! Just had to share Cade's first smile caught on camera with y'all. It was so precious it made me tear up. Lol

ahh soo gorgeous :hugs:



Smile4me said:


> Thank you so much ladies, I'm sitting here with a bottle of tres leches oatmeal cookie in a bottle and watching 27 dresses ha!!
> 
> Margaret, I'm so happy for you hun ... hmmm I dont know if I've ever eaten true polish food.
> 
> We'll be going to Arkansas to visit my Uncle on Sunday :) I can't wait to see him.

Smile that sounds like a great way to spend the evening, so sorry the awful witch got you but sounds like you have great pma for moving forward :hugs:
glad you are able to see your uncle, thinking of you

Margaret- omg I missed your first update on having your little one!! Congrats so happy for you, look forward to seeing some pics and reading the birth story!! :hugs:

Lou- is your rash getting any better?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies been spending today got loads it my birthday big 30 getting old xxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Happy birthday caz!! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Caz- Oi!! That's not old!! I'm 32 next time! :lol: Happy Birthday! Enjoy! :wine:

Suz- that is one hell of a bruise honey! Big bully midwife! :haha:

Cat- no not really- still as itchy and as sore as ever! 

Where is everyone?? No Ellen, no Jess! It's so quiet on here!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy birthday Caz!! 30 isn't old when you're 31!! :haha:

Poor puss has cystitis again...:( he's on heavy painkillers and antibiotics. We're off out for dinner but worried about leaving him. Sure he'll be fine.... But you know me, I'm a worry wort!

Lou hon, sorry the itching isn't any better. Hope you can get some of that menthol mix soon. 

Suz that bruise looks nasty! Hope they're more careful next time!!


----------



## SBB

Poor puss :( I'm feeling guilty about our cats too they seem bored and depressed cos they can't go out :(
I'm sure he'll be ok, have a good night :hugs: 

Right I have to go get ready for our night out :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Enjoy your nights out girls. Roast dinner (veggie style) and xfactor for me!


----------



## Onelildream

Happy birthday, caz! Xxxxoooo


----------



## caz & bob

carnt believe vangner is still in should of been well voted out hes really bad singer xxxx


----------



## kcw81

happy birthday caz! you are still a young-un compared to me!

Lou sorry about the itching that sucks!

jess your poor puss cat! hope she gets well.

Suz sorry you are all black and blue!

me and dh are supposed to dtd sometime today or tomorrow and I don't feel like it! It has been like 3 weeks now and I am bigger than ever! but I got to. gotta do it before its toolate!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! Why the urgency Casey?? Are you about to heal up? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

haha. ok what does heal up mean?


----------



## babyloulou

:haha: I was just being rude!! :haha: As in your privates would close
up from lack of sex! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

oh! haha. yeah I think that might happen. closed for the season come back again in a year please!


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl:


----------



## Britt11

Happy Birthday Caz!!!!!! :cake:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: if kcs healed up after 3 weeks I definitely have!! OH doesn't want to poke Jesus in the head so I don't think I'll be getting any for a while yet! I might make him nearer the due date! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Did you enjoy your party Suz? You didn't miss much- XFactor was a bit boring tonight! Elton John night!


----------



## SBB

Watching x factor now. Mary came on doing the lion king song and OH picked up our grey cat under the arms and did the thing they do on the lion king where they show the lion cub - do you know what I mean?! Anyway it was pretty funny! 

Yeh party was ok, a bit shit til they bought food then I was happy!! It's so hot in every pub I can't stand it for long at all. We walked back to the car about 5 mins away and was having braxton hicks the whole way! Makes it so hard to walk :haha: 

How was your roast dinner? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It was lovely! Still full from it now! I'm in bed reading my book now being mardy with OH! He's on a beer drinking mission tonight and it's pissing me off! For no reason other than pure jealousy I think! :haha: 

Yet again the only half decent ones tonight were the same
as always on xfactor- everyone else was boring!


----------



## babyloulou

Oooo 15 minutes until I am 30 weeks!! Wow! How did that happen!? :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies! Just caught up on X factor... Noone was amazing tonight really were they?

I managed to lose half a tooth at dinner! It's a tooth I have a filling in, but half has disappeared somewhere... At least I get free dental care right now!!

Came home and Puss had managed to get in to the box we keep all the fish tank stuff in. There was a bag of fish food in there which he managed to destroy and the kitchen was covered in fish food!!! Think he might be feeling a little better! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Naughty Puss!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Woohoo Lou 30 weeks!! Yeh I'm with you on the beer thing, most of the time I don't mind but sometimes it puts me in a little strop :lol: 

Lol jess sounds like puss is back to normal!! Is his name actually puss? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah his name is Puss... My gran never gave him a name and when he came to live with us we just called him Puss! :haha:


----------



## SBB

And losing a tooth scares me cos I always think I'll bite the tooth that's come out and that makes me shudder! At least as you say it's free to get it sorted :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Love it jess - keep it simple! We just call our cats grey and brown. My sister has a grey and brown too! We did think about calling the baby Blue, but don't want to call a girl pink :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hmm- I said I didn't mind him getting some beer- so he bought 8 bottles! :lol: His answer then was to try and persuade me to have a small glass of red wine so he didn't feel so guilty! I was saying "I don't want any bloody wine" to which he was saying "the midwife said one is ok- I don't know why you are being a martyr about it- you can have one tiny glass" at which point I said "fuck off" and came to bed!! :haha: He has proceeded to come upstairs about every 10 minutes since then with cups of tea, chocolate,etc... and keeps asking if he can do anything for me! I just keep saying "no" with a sulky face! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

haha lou ! love it. your poor old dh. can't do right!


----------



## babyloulou

What kind of moron answers a jealous pregnant women by suggesting alcohol! He's lucky he's still alive!


----------



## SBB

That's pretty stupid of him Lou! My oh has started saying 'you can have a small glass' knowing perfectly well I won't! And I know he doesn't want me to either - and if I said yes he'd stop me anyway :shrug: 

I am in a strop with mine now too... Can't be bothered to explain but he's being bloody annoying! But I sort of want to laugh so it's not a very good strop! :dohh: 

Anyway it's way past my bedtime, night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh mine wouldn't stop me! He thinks it's silly to worry about a glass- he's always saying it. Come to think of it so is just about everyone else I know! OH was fine with me saying "they say no alcohol now" until he asked the midwife and she said a glass or two is fine and the new guidelines are just to discourage heavy drinkers! Cheers for that midwife! :dohh: Its just reinforced my family and friends opinion yhat I'm being too silly about it all because it's taken so long to conceive! I got eye rolls the other day from family when I turned down Brie saying I wasn't allowed it :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Night Suz. Sorry your and lou's OH's are being pains! I found some lovely dealcoholised wine at the baby show. I'm quite lucky cos OH cane from a non drinking family so he doesn't drink much. 

What do Braxton hicks feel like? I read that they're painless contractions.... That doesn't make sense. I've had a few painful, well why I can only describe as a contraction I guess... Like a sharp pain pain across my bump... Mainly at the top... Wondering what it could be...was thinking braxton, but having had no experience have no idea!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I haven't had an alcoholic drink for over a year as I didn't want it to affect fertility etc and I don't want to risk anything with this precious pregnancy... You are totally within your right to say you don't want to drink and no one has the right to tell you you're being over cautious... How can you be over cautious when you're pregnant?! :hugs: :hugs: stupid midwife!!


----------



## lisaf

lol hey ladies.. I was busy all morning getting my car fixed again (and have to go back beause they didn't fix it)... on the bright side, I paid my $50 deductible and the rest of it should be free so I guess I shouldn't complain!
Just been busy running errands and cleaning up a bit around the house. We're going to try to get stuff together for a garage sale. I have about 100 DVDs we decided to sell, lol, hope someone else likes my crappy taste in movies!

Sorry Jess, I have no idea what BHs feel like :shrug:
Lou - the wine thing is a moderation thing, but the Brie thing is a listeria thing, right? So moderation doesn't make it ok, its still a risk, right? I don't think there is anything wrong with being cautious!! As long as you're not stressing yourself out about it (like hyperventilating if you mistakenly sipped a beer) then its fine and is your choice and nobody else's!


----------



## TySonNMe

babyloulou said:


> Hey Margaret- glad you're all doing well. 3 hours plus is great for this early! :thumbup: Are you breastfeeding? X

Yes, and BFing is getting easier every day, but it's tough. We went to Babies R Us because I needed nipple shields as mien are so sore!!



NurseKel said:


> Hi ladies! Just had to share Cade's first smile caught on camera with y'all. It was so precious it made me tear up. Lol

Saw it on FB...he's adorable!!



SBB said:


> Margaret I'm going to read your birth story... I hope the hormones settle down. Make sure you ask for help when you need it and talk to your OH or us if it doesn't get any better :hugs: enjoy having your mum over and your yummy food!

Thanks SBB! I definitely talk to OH, but sometimes I cry over nothing and can't even calm my own self down!



Britt11 said:


> Margaret- omg I missed your first update on having your little one!! Congrats so happy for you, look forward to seeing some pics and reading the birth story!! :hugs:

Thank you!! There are links in my journal to his pictures.



Smile4me said:


> Margaret, I'm so happy for you hun ... hmmm I dont know if I've ever eaten true polish food.

Thanks smile!! The food was delicious!!



caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies been spending today got loads it my birthday big 30 getting old xxxxxx

 Happy Birthday!!


----------



## SBB

God I totally agree on the drinking thing! Fine, you drank through yours, fine, some people say/think it's ok, I don't care what they do! I have decided not to drink - get over it!!! Really irritating :growlmad: and every midwife has a different opinion on it too... :shrug: 

Jess, braxton hicks - just from my experience, they don't hurt, but are pretty uncomfortable. My whole bump tightens, and goes rock solid, and changes shape - and it presses on my bladder and squishes my lungs so it's harder to breath. It also just feels generally uncomfortable like a big lump that shouldn't be there. Generally lasts about a minute then goes back to normal. 
Occasionally I get ones where there's a sort of shooting pain as well but I think real contractions can be painful across the top or bottom. As long as your not getting loads I wouldn't worry... Does your bump tighten when it happens? 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Caz, Suz xx 

Still no Ellen!?! :shrug: I hope she's ok. Didn't she have an upset stomach as well as feeling down? Maybe she's in bed recovering??


----------



## SBB

Hi Lou I emailed her and just got a reply, she's fine, connection issues plus loads of family round but she'll be on later :) 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats good was getting worried were she was xxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Phew!! As long as she's ok that's alright- we all need a break now and then! Right off for one of my many emolient baths of the day! I WILL beat this ezcema eventually! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope it goes soon hun xxx


----------



## SBB

Just had a raspberry leaf tea - not too bad! Just like a fruit tea... I got capsules too, took one yesterday, not sure if that's why I had so many BH? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not sure Suz? Maybe research it and see if that can happen? Don't take too many! :lol:


----------



## SBB

I wont I only had one yesterday and one today... I think I just noticed how many BH cos I was doing stuff... And they're more noticable than when I'm lying around like I am most of the time! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen!!! :hi: :hi: :hi:


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is having a good weekend.
Jess, BH contractions make your bump go really tight and I actually found them really painful at times. Mine always got more frequent the more active I was especially with a lot of walking or things like housework.
Lou, I really hope the skin/itching issue gets better for you soon. I can't even imagine how uncomfortable you must be. I always get the itchy, crawly skin when I'm pregnant but no where near what you're going through. 
Caz, happy late birthday honey! Sorry I missed telling you on time.
Lisa, hope someone likes your "crappy" taste in movies too. LOL I don't own many movies at all because I find it hard to watch something more than once. So needless to say, my Dish network is pretty useless since all they do is repeat movies over and over. I do own a few DVDs that are my all time favorite movies.
Verna, sorry the witch got you but just know I always have my fingers crossed for you. Big hug.


----------



## kcw81

morning ladies! I read Margs birth story last night - pretty cool! IT went so fast! Kels went pretty fast too, maybe its a clomid thing?? How was lauras?


----------



## SBB

Hey casey :wave: I don't know lauras, we need to hear it I think! Margs is cool, she stayed so calm and did amazingly without any pain relief! I hope I can do as well as her... 

Well OH has been out rehearsing and now gone to the pub :( I have been home watching films and stuff today. Watched The Reader - anyone seen it? I thought it was quite good. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I don't know how long Lauras was- but I know it wasn't fun. She said it was complicated and the cord was round Shaes neck when he was born! :shock:

No i haven't seen that Suz. I've been tidying up all day- sciatica is playing up now so ice just sat down and watching Back To The Future on ITV2+1! Love it!!! :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

Oh is The REader with Kate Winslet? I liked that movie. She is so awesome. She usually does great movies except I thought The Holiday was so cheesy. Your OH is a pub-aholic. does he have a bunch of pals that meet him there or he goes alone?

I get this chronic rib pain on my right side and I discovered that if I wrap an ace bandage around my rib cage, it relieves some of the pain. IT sort of pressures the rib area back down where it wants to be since I Think baby boy is constantly pushing on it with certain of his body parts. 

how is your itchies today lou?


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's the one, with Kate winslet... 

He's gone with the guy he rehearses with. He'd never go alone!! I don't mind, as long as he helps me make dinner when he gets back... And doesn't think this behaviour will wash when baby Jesus is here!! 

Glad you've found a solution to the rib pain - doesn't sound fun :( 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Good evening my lovely girlies! Im her, safe and errr well not that well! Ive done WAY too much recently and am paying for it today. My foof and inner thighs are frickin killin me to the point Im almost crying getting up and down off the bed/sofa. Bit fed up!

Soo Suz - You think the RLT is starting to work already?? Ive not risked makin myself feel any worse so will maybe take some tomorrow!

Lou - Damn it! I missed my heartthrob Mr Fox in back to the future??? Gutted! Hahaha

Hugs for our verna, we love you loads honey xxx

Casey - I had the rib pain and it was nasty but agree adding pressure to the area really helped! x


----------



## kcw81

Hi Ellen! sorry about your foof and inner thighs! hope you get a good nights rest tonight. Is the HB fixed now with those pills?

Suz yeah I know what you mean, there are a few things that aren't going to fly here either after the baby comes, if he continues with the online video games for hours on end!


----------



## SBB

Aw Ellen get a hot water bottle between your thighs! And make dh do everything for you! 

I've had a rlt tea today and hardly any bh. I think as kel said they're just worse when doing lots of stuff.. I'll do a tablet tomorrow and see :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Kc totally agree - no video games for hours on end! Just leave the crying baby next to him if he does :haha: thankfully my oh isn't one for video games or watching sports so I only lose him to guitar playing and rehearsals! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Well my hubby is online as we speak and is also useless today from getting totally rat arsed last night with his family! He had beer, red wine and Disarono! Yuck! Then kept me up with his snoring so Im in a mood with him............................I havent even STARTED with the MAJOR mood about what his mum was like! She is such a d*ck! x

Casey - The HB is totally under control now thanks to the tablets- and I only need on every 4 days or so - its great! x


----------



## SBB

What's HB? :shrug: 

Oh dear Ellen seems all of our OHs have pissed us off this weekend :dohh: what's the mil done? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- so glad you're ok :hugs: I had the same thing last night! OH sat and drank about 8 bottles of beer and then a few glasses of red. He then snored all fucking night and kept me awake! :growlmad: Bloody wankers! :lol: PS:- the Fox is all mine! Mine I tell you!

Casey- itchies are no good. I'm getting in the docs tomorrow to see if there is ANYTHING they can do! I can't stand it much longer.... What games does your OH play online? 

Suz- glad the B.Hs have stopped! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Lou I sense from your language you may still be annoyed with him?! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Heartburn suz! 

The WITCH mil, well, remember how mean she was over us gettin my mums house and extending it etc etc ......The BIL was asking us about it last night and she (thinking I was paying attention to her!) Starting sticking her tongue out like a child! THEN mid convo, asked me "When EXACTLY is it your dad died Ellen, its soon rightTalk about tact and as IF I want to think about that at a family party?!??!?!

SHes also been bitching to the SIL about me as she then started on me when I was saying about people on benefits sitting on their arses where we live generation after generation.............She stated "Well its everywhere Ellen, EVEN where you mum lives!" 

Im like, errrr, no sh*t sherlock! Benefit layabouts are everywhere - Im just speaking from my recent presonal expirence you know?!??!

Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Rudeollie

lol Lou! Hahahaha DEFFO sounds like you are still fecked off hahahaha 

Errrrr did YOU write to Jim'll fix it to meet Mr Fox??? OR to run with the worlds biggest dog:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## SBB

Heartburn of course!! Couldn't figure it out :dohh: 

Wow your mil is certainly jealous of you going to live so close to your mum... I told my single sister not to bother getting a boyfriend because you can't guarantee what the in laws will be like and it's not worth the risk!! :haha: 

Hope you don't have to see them too often. When baby Jesus is here I don't think I'll be at home when they come to visit! I'll make sure I'm out for a walk or something... Grrrr I'm getting irritated just thinking about what they'll be like :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha good advice there suz! And sorry dont let my rant at my MIL get you started with yours!

She is just such a witch! At first I thought it was me being a bit odd cos of not drinking at the various family do's we've had since I got preggers...........You know,we normally sit and have a glas of wine and put the world to rights. But its NOT! She is just really off with me! Cow! Hahaha

Right XFACTOR! Whos off?? Rumour says double outing tonight..................xxx


----------



## SBB

She must be jealous. Does dh notice it? 

X factor - we'll be watching behind so don't spoil it! I'm happy for Wagner, Katie, one direction (although I know they never will) to go... Hopefully Wagner and Katie if it is 2! 

Well OH got back from the pub and made me cry :cry: I know I'm being hormonal but still, he just didn't think. They are having a 'band meeting' ie piss up, and they might be going to Paris in march for it, cos one of the guys gets free eurostar tickets. Great, do I really need to know you're going off for the night with 2 gorgeous girls? No. It's not til march and it's not definite. Pick a better moment to tell me. I don't like the girls they never speak to me and I don't trust them. I trust him but I still am hardly likely to be happy about it am I ffs?! Ruined my day :( stupid hormones. 

I think it's just cos we don't have sex since forever ago, I'm always too uncomfortable for cuddles so there's no closeness. Plus even when I do make an effort to look nice cos we're going out or whatever he never says anything. Or says anything about bump. I told him. It's just his way but I am feeling emotional. Stoopid hormones :( 

Sorry for the huge rant... I am feeling bad cos he hasn't done anything wrong. He thought it was best to tell me now and be honest... He just didn't think it would upset me' and he should have known! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Just popping on quick to say I'm gonna disappear for a bit. We haven't started watching xfactor yet. OH is laying a wooden floor in our bedroom and is making me wait! So I am disappearing until I've seen it so I don't know who's gone! I'll catch up in a bit! I'd better stay off Facebook too! :lol: 

Ellen- did you always get on with your MIL until you decided to move in with your mum? Or has she always been like this? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww honey xxx Huge hugs xxx Its horrid isnt it?? Mine a raging at the mo and I keep having horrid cheating dreams about DH!!! 

If I were you I would make damn sure he knows that as good as it is for him telling you now. its just not really on............A band meeting in paris ffs?!?! Is it with a record company or something????? 

And I know only too well about female band members resenting a girlfriend of another band member, I dated several musicians and had it all the time.............I cant imagine how it feels going against them when preggers tho so have EVERY sympathy hun xxx

And no my hubby has no clue - but he will do by the end of tomorrow Im pretty sure as I think I may have to write down my feeling on the matter! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep Lou always were fine until I got preggers tbh! Bloody wierdo! ha!

Have fun laying the floor and catch up soon so we can all rant at the unjustice of XFACTOR! Haha xx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz :hugs: I have to admit I don't think I could stand for that! No way would I let OH go away with girls! :haha: I am the boss though and he is scared of me! :rofl: Does he have to go? Bubs is only gonna be little and you're likely to still be quite emotional :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Id tell him your off with him Suz! Or he's not off hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Me too!!! That would be the deal in this house too! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Lol I am the boss and he knows it, I can probably stop him but I don't want to be a psycho girlfriend that doesn't let him do stuff :haha: but yeh I'll probably stop him nearer the time! And no, it's not for a 'proper' meeting, it's literally a piss up :growlmad: 

Ok I'm gonna have my roast dinner and watch x factor, will skip the shit boy bands (apart from take that, just for you Lou) and watch the end... I won't spill til we know everyone has seen it! 

Thanks for making me feel better girls :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

wooppp im a celeb is on i love it x factor should be called fix factor xxxx


----------



## SBB

Don't spoil it caz!!! But yeh I agree :nope: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

:shock::shock::shock::shock::cry::cry:


----------



## babyloulou

I've seen it too- is everyone else up to speed??? :shock:

Take That were amazing though! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Yep - what a joke!! Katie is bottom 4 times why keep her in?! The Wagner thing is getting ridiculous now though... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey girls having fun with x factor? just got off the stationary bike. it wears me out so much nowadays to ride it.

Suz I know what you mean, you don't want to be THAT nagging girlfriend who sounds insecure or something about the trip but seriously fuck that I hope he doesnt go and leave you all alones with bubs! My relationship with my DH sounds similar to yours in a way, like he never comments on my appearance even when I get all gussied up. Its just his way and I am used to it but being an big fat preggo lady with lots of worries about what is to come it would be nice for some compliments now! And I find that even though I don't feel like sex AT ALL once we finally break the spell things are better, he sort of reverts back to seeing me in that light, you know? so I guess my advice would be to force it and break the dry spell. wait for the moment when you feel as best as you possibly can feel, where you don't have the BHs or any major pains and aren't constipated and then tell him its on! 

Lou I really hope the dang doc can do something for you! they gotta have something! I don't know which stupid games my DH plays, they all look really boring. he plays word ones and strategy ones and like mahjohng and crap like that. even sudokus and lots of times he plays poker for hours. I kind of have to let it slide because he works so hard all week and is just relaxing, but when baby is here he has gotta participate!


----------



## Rudeollie

I am so gutted for poor Aidan! Simon is a frickin wanker! How can SHE be in the bottom 4x and STILL be kept in! So wrong!

Not a take that fan but was pleased Robbie looked better than last years xfactor performance! x


----------



## babyloulou

What is the deal with Katie!! 4 times in the bottom and they keep saving her!! Talk about not listening to the public who are lining his pockets! I was very surprised Aiden got the least votes though for Deadlock! :shock: Because last week they said Katie had less votes than any one person has ever got on the xfactor! So she'd obviously got more this week!


----------



## Rudeollie

Sympathy votes or bought votes me thinks! Does Katie have a cheryl/simon sex tape or something??? Cos the power she has over simon is A - mazing! x


----------



## babyloulou

She's so annoying! Honest to god! It scares me how much I want to punch her! :rofl: She reminds me of an annoying girl I went to college with who was JUST like her! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Thanks casey.... I think it's being pregnant we need a bit more reassurance than usual. Can't force them to change and be completely different to how they've always been, but it would be nice if they could realise we need a little more loving now and again! And a bit more appreciation for making the baby would be nice. Maybe appreciation is the wrong word... I'd just like him to be a bit more in awe of what's happening. Maybe he is and just doesn't show it. Who knows :shrug: 

I will force him into dtd cos I think you're right about that... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - dont get me started on a full tirrade of abuse about Katie! I am heavily pregnant now and need to chill out hahahahaha But I am SO agreeing with you! x


----------



## babyloulou

I think I am really harsh on my OH to be honest. I have been feeling so guilty lately! I think about everything he does and how much he tries to make me happy and nothing is good enough since I've been pregnant! I'm just so mardy!!!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

It's harsh Lou - I guess imagine if we did all these things for them and they were just moody! But they aren't making babies! It's a tiring and draining job and they don't have to do it. They just have to put up with us while we do it. It's a fair deal really. :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah true! But seriously I am terrible! He can't do anything right!! My itching is making me very, very irritable though I think! Driving me (and OH) mad!! :lol:

I definitely think you should force the BD though- it'll make you feel better I think :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

its a Totally fair deal!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I will force the :sex:!! 

Your oh must understand how miserable you are with your itchiness though Lou. Don't feel bad... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah he does! He's far too understanding and nice to me- and that just makes me madder!! :haha:

Oh no!! OH is watching I'm a Celebrity now! I didn't realise this started tonight otherwise I would have hid the remote! Cannot stand this program! :lol:


----------



## SBB

He he gutted Lou! We don't watch that or big brother! I refuse to even watch a minute of either. 

Our poor oh's! I hope they think it's all worth it once the babies are here! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I have managed to insist on no Big Brother the last 2 series of it- before that he made me watch every series! 

I'm sure they will when they're holding their little sons (or daughters) x


----------



## SBB

Right sleep time for me. Night girlies :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night Suz :wave: :kiss:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! Sorry I missed all the chat yesterday. We had a get together of OH's birthday. Hectic and exhausting, but I cooked a mighty fine chocolate cake (even if I do say so myself!) which made it all better! :)

I have my first Self hypnosis and visualisation class tonight! What a way for poor OH to celebrate his birthday! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Morning jess... Mmmm chocolate cake! 

Happy birthday to your OH! 

I replied about your possible braxton hicks, a couple of pages back before all the x factor talk! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks hon. I did see it, had forgotten I'd seen, and have now remembered again! :) I think that what I've had are BH's. Wikipedia just confused me by saying they were painless contractions!! When it happened it felt natural/normal if that makes sense. It didn't panic me. It's strange how our instincts work with these things isn't it!


----------



## Peach Blossom

P.S Lou and Suz, I haven't forgotten about the tops... The last 2 weeks have just disappeared though!!


----------



## SBB

Don't worry Hun, whenever you're ready - not in any hurry it won't fit them for a while! 

Yeh sounds like braxton hicks, I think sometimes they are painful. If I need the loo as well they hurt more!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

It was a little bit like the cramp you get if you have a stomach upset. 

Thinking of making soap for people for Christmas... what do you think? I don't want to make things that people won't use, but everyone uses soap don't they?! Well, unless you're Lou of course... :hugs:


----------



## SBB

He he are you saying Lou is dirty?! :rofl: only teasing :winkwink: 

I think that's a lovely idea, I think most people use soap!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls!

Happy bday to your hubby Jess! Wish I had some of your choccy cake here with my cup of tea! Have fun at the class tonight.........Ive been readin up on it but no where round here has any spaces left...........Well they didnt like 2 months ago when I called up and now im skint from christmas hahaha!

Well this little one is SUPER active today! Its the lesser of 2 evils tho as my foof pain and thigh pain (which seems to be SPD btw!) has eased off.


----------



## SBB

Jesus is the opposite and really quiet :( he's moving a bit but not as much as usual... 

The cats however are going mental!! Glad your foof and thighs are feeling better :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive now got hiccups going on inside me - AGAIN - as its had them on and off all weekend! The feelin is really low down the right side of my pelvis, going to get on all fours to try shift it over a bit hahaha!

Im sure Jesus will be having a rest this morning and willbe back on top kicking form later on xxx

I must admit I cant wait til these get out into the real world so we can SEE what they are doing! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Baby Peach is fairly quiet today too Suz. Glad that the foof and thighs are feeling better!

Ellen, I bet the hiccups feel weird! :) I'm with you though, eager to meet our LO so we can see what's going on!:)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I found this... just in case you're GP won't prescribe it for you... https://www.expresschemist.co.uk/Dermacool-2-Menthol-in-Aqueous-Cream-50g.html


----------



## kcw81

hey kids whats up? 

It sure is getting closer and closer to the end of this ride. time is flying! I can't believe less than two weeks is thanksigiving and then its december already. I am not ready!

Lou hope the doc helps today. 

Jess sounds like a really nice idea to make soaps. making stuff for people is a great touch and I think scented natural soaps sound cool. happy bday to DH!

Ellen glad one of your pains has eased up a bit. 

I am a big fat nerd and am excited for the harry potter premiere. DH and I are flying out to AZ next tuesday before thanksgiving and hoping to take my brother to it while we are there.


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww how sweet Casey - you big potter nerd you! lol! IF i get some goodies from my friend whos working on the set I'll know where to send them..............

I cannot believe how close xmas is! Scary stuff!


----------



## kcw81

Cool you have a friend who worked on the set? neat. has he met all the main stars?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah he's met a lot of them. Not that it means much to me tho hahahaha Ive only ever seen the Phoenix one, and that was one sunday while nursing a hangover and dozing haha!

Im going to make myself my frst cup o raspberry leaf tea! Im having loads of braxton hicks so cant make me feel any worse lol! x


----------



## Smile4me

Hello Ladies,
I tried to get caught up ... lotsa chatting :)

So funny to see all this alcohol talk from you ladies.... LOL!!

When I said last week AF was in full force well not so, I thought she was as I had major cramps but now the cramps have gone and a little trickle here and there but no cd1 yet... just enough to be annoying but no full flow yet :( grrrr frustrating.
I haven't brought anything up to dh about trying this month... We had such a wonderful weekend that I just couldnt bring it up.


----------



## kcw81

Hi Verna! I got your stuff in the mail on saturday - it def should get there in time for CD 11 or 12. Are you thinking of not trying this month? you said you didn't talk to your dh about it yet...


----------



## Smile4me

awww thanks Casey sweetie.
I am going to try this month because I promised dh we would not try in December ha!!
So technically we won't be trying in december because I am going to be trying in November lol... or technically the first week in December but that's it... no stressing about bding during his busy season at work etc.... just one last ditch effort before the new year. I just won't bring up ttc to him I'll just make it happen.


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-I'm confused. So no af? just spotting? and a few cramps? And you're 3 days late? DID YOU TEST, hun?


----------



## Rudeollie

That sounds like a good, cunning, plan Verna xxx It could be the best thing for you both - he doesnt know so will be on top form ie no stress and that will rub off onto you and chill you out xxx


----------



## Smile4me

well what is happening is red blood and its so minor... I had BAD cramps Friday and I tested Saturday again just for the heck of it and BFN so I guess AF is just procrastinating :shrug: but its making me mad!


----------



## Onelildream

Ugh. LAME! But maybe it's just late positive??? Mine was negative for days after suspected af, but a week later was +. I was just 5 days late ovulating. If this isn't it, I'm sure your plan to take it easy next month might do the trick! Good luck, hun. I think of you often! xoxox


----------



## Smile4me

Were you spotting though with your late BFP? I don't want to hold to hope thought this month was not meant to be, but I just have a feeling next month just might be.... I'm not going to stress out about it, it's really not in my hands and have to trust that it will happen when it is supposed to.  Thanks for the support.


----------



## kcw81

You guys what is the scoop on car seats? Do I need to buy one for the infant stage and then buy another for when the baby grows to the max weight on that one? Do most people have to go buy two seats then?

sorry vern but red spottings prob af! I wouldn't want to have false hope either


----------



## Smile4me

No hun they make ones that new born babies can use all the way up til 6 or longer.
With the newborn it is rear facing until they reach the age that you can turn it around to face the front of the car. Also most strollers come with a car seat/pumpkin seat that has a base that fits your car, you can buy an extra one to have the convenience of having a base in each car.....


----------



## kcw81

thanks, so if we bought the graco newborn carseat for up to 22 lbs weight, we would be wasting money since we have to buy another one later? (we bought it this weekend but can return it).


----------



## Smile4me

For example....
The Graco My Ride 65 Convertible Car Seat - Sonata has been thoroughly crash tested and carefully designed to keep your growing child safe. This 2-in-1 convertible seat is built to be used as a rear-facing seat for children weighing 5-40 lbs. and as a front-facing seat for older kids weighing from 20-65 lbs. The My Ride 65 features a 5-point harness to keep your little one secure and EPS energy-absorbing foam material that's engineered to handle impact energy effectively. With lots of convenient features, including a seat cushion that's machine-washable, a pair of cup holders to keep drinks within your child's reach, a removable infant insert and a comfy headrest, this seat is built to last your child well into toddlerhood.

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4024413


----------



## kcw81

thanks verna for the info!


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-No spotting. I've never spotted with any of my pregnancies.

KC-I have a britax. It goes forward and rear facing from like 5lbs to 45 or something. I love it, but that means EVERY time the baby is in it you have to take them out/wake them up/cannot take the carseat in and out. With my dd I did an infant seat, then graduated to a toddler. It was more expensive to do that, but the infant seat hooked up to the stroller and I really liked that! ...or I could pull her out with the seat and put her in the cart.


----------



## Smile4me

You are welcome hun I just think buying two is a waste of money unless of course you get the one that comes with your stroller so that way you and dh have one in your car at all times. ;) so in essense you do have two.


----------



## Smile4me

OK ladies, with this natural cycle what should I do?
I know taking robitssin helps with cm which I had plenty this past cycle.
grapefruit juice also helps with cm, baby aspirin helps with the uterus, and royal jelly does something as well..... I also read about angus cactus and green tea helps improve quality of cm as well.... so much information and I guess I'm just confused on what to do this natural cycle....


----------



## Onelildream

kc- mine is the black one. It is awesome and my son still loves it. oh, and it actually goes up to 70lbs! 40 rear facing. https://www.britaxusa.com/car-seats/boulevard-70/fabric-options


----------



## kcw81

thanks chell for the input! I think we will keep the graco infant seat we bought because it adapts/fits to our new Bob stroller. I really want to be able put him in the stroller soon after birth so I guess we will be spending extra and buying two!


----------



## kcw81

Verna keep up the robitussin and GF juice and I don't know about any of the other stuff cuz I didn't use it! I am not into tea at all so I don't know what the story is there - I guess if you have it make sure it doesn't have a lot of caffeine. Don't diet too much either - I know you have been sort of restricting a little right?


----------



## lisaf

I feel the same way about infant seats... I think they are handy when they're newborns, but overall sort of a waste of money because they use them such a short time.
I can't imagine even carrying the baby around in the seat once they are 15lbs... my back isn't bad, but it can't take much like that!

I think I'll have to get an infant seat though because of my husband and inlaws wanting one.... oh well, right?


----------



## Smile4me

Yes, I have been just to help get this six pounds off .. I lost 2


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna hon, I don't want to give you false hope, bit I was spotting bright red, dark red and brown through my bfn and well in to the pregnancy. I don't want to get your hopes up, but stay off the alcohol til :witch: arrives in full force!

I've just been to my first self hypnosis and visualisation class... It was wonderful!! So relaxing and just perfect preparation! Can't wait for the next class!


----------



## kcw81

Sounds really cool Jess!

good job on losing the 2 at least verna! dieting during the holidays is a bummer since there is a lot of tasty treats to nibble on. 

Lisa I know what you mean, I am such a weakling in the arms, just lifting the empty carseat with no baby is rough on me!


----------



## Smile4me

I havent drank anything all weekend, I don't plan on it either, don't need the extra calories but I know shes here TMI went to the bathroom and dark red AF is here.
No biggie, I know that in Gods time we will be holding our beautiful baby :)

Weird thing is I just called the OB and told the nurse it was cd1 and she comes back to the phone to tell me, the dr. called in Clomid and it will be at the pharmacy... Now I told the OB several times we are taking off the clomid for a while..... Oh well, I guess I will just go pick it up for January.

Jess so happy you are taking all of these classes, that is lovely hun!

Casey, we joined the "Maintain not Gain" program at work and we are all watching each other like hawks so ... I have to be good.


----------



## kcw81

verna yeah I guess you will just save the clomid for january. you aren't tempted to try it now are you? I hope you still take the break from it. I am glad I don't work where you do then! I don't want anyone watching me like a hawk when I want some snacks!


----------



## Smile4me

lol you are pregnant hun you need the snacks.
I chew ALOT of gum... ha!!!!

Well no I am NOT taking it, I hate the way it makes me gain weight, moody, etc. NO WAY, we sooooooo need this break it has been so nice just getting back to normal.


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say hi :hi:!


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> Lisa I know what you mean, I am such a weakling in the arms, just lifting the empty carseat with no baby is rough on me!

I had the electronic baby in high school and I remember how much that PULLED on my arms. It wasn't the weight so much as how you had to carry it so far from your body and low down. It killed me to walk 2 blocks carrying it (Ok, I know I wouldn't normally have to carry a baby in a carseat for 2 blocks, but I see parents bring their infants into doctors appts in their seats etc... so there are TIMES when extended carrying might be required)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Margaret! How is the lovely little Jax doing??


----------



## SBB

Aaaaaaaaaaaaggggggghhhhhhhh I'm getting honeycomb flapjacks in my graze box!!! :yipee: :yipee: they'd better be good! 

Hi US girls :wave: 

Chell any news on your house? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

HURRAH SUZ! Finally hey! xxx

I had a massive feta and beetroot salad for tea and it has sent bubs into a frenzy..........Dont know if its cos it likes it or doesnt hahahaha! Im pretty sure it'll like the mars bar I have warming up tho mmmmmm!


----------



## SBB

Mmmm I love feta and beetroot salad!!! Raw beetroot though not cooked :) 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh for sure Suz! Raw all the way! It was actually my own grown beets so was xtra special! x


----------



## SBB

Yummy. OHs dad brings us beetroot from his allotment... It's so good! We want a veggie patch in the new place :D 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz, You're such a sweetie. No news yet, other than the last news that they are 98% certain they will be able to do it. Just waiting on the underwriter. My hubby has run in to a few problems as his boss has screwed up his last 4 checks...That's making the underwriter mad. So, we will see. I'm not in a hurry anymore, and actually hoping we move in closer to March/April so I have the excuse for not lifting anything heavy. lol. I HATE MOVING! sooooo, all is well. Drag it on, and I'll have tons of excuses!

oooooh, and I am so excited for your honeycomb! I went in to the candy store today to get some, but they had none, so I just got the kids some suckers. And out of my jealousy of your graze boxes, I signed up for farm home delivery. Tomorrow we're getting tilapia with fresh mango salsa, egg nog, a fruit basket, veggies, pumpkin choc chip bread, farm fresh eggs....mmmm. I can't wait!


----------



## Onelildream

cold, raw beets? just sliced? I hate cooked, but raw I might like....hmmm. must try beets again.


----------



## SBB

Lol getting out of helping is definitely worth the wait! All sounds promising I hope you get it sorted :hugs: 

He he I cant believe we made you so jealous you're getting a home delivery :haha: sounds yummy though! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Onelildream said:


> cold, raw beets? just sliced? I hate cooked, but raw I might like....hmmm. must try beets again.

I cut them into really thin little sticks and have with feta or goats cheese salad.... Mmmm! Totally different taste to when it's cooked - I really don't like it cooked at all.. 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

mmm. I'm hungry. I'll be back...I'm going to have 2nd lunch. lol.


----------



## lisaf

I've never had beets/beetroot...


----------



## Rudeollie

Its a super food Lisa so I would def say to try it! Especially with a bit of cheese mmmm! hehehe x


----------



## lisaf

lol... I'm scared of things I haven't tried before :haha:


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> lol... I'm scared of things I haven't tried before :haha:

Wimp!! :haha: try it... Honestly it's yummy! Raw in a salad it's a bit like carrot I suppose.. 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

hmm, ok, I'll have to try it soon then. Beets are those red things, right? :rofl:

I think I'm a wimp about trying new things because of all the times people tried to sneak fish into foods/dishes on me... it makes me gag ... so adventerousness in food has not paid off for me in the past.


----------



## SBB

Well I promise it's not something that would make you gag! Lol yes it's the red things! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Rudeollie said:


> Hi Margaret! How is the lovely little Jax doing??

Hi Ollie! Jax is doing great! I really can't complain...he's such a good baby.


----------



## SBB

Is Jackson a week old already?! Whoa that's flown by! 

How are you doing? How are the hormones/emotions? 

:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I love Feta and beets together. But I think I must be eating the cooked variety of beets because I like the ones that come out the can and turn your fingers bright red. I like feta, beets, shredded cabbage and vinnegrette together with maybe some leafy green lettuce.

Hi Margaret! what is the longest stretch you have slept so far since J was born?


----------



## TySonNMe

SBB said:


> Is Jackson a week old already?! Whoa that's flown by!
> 
> How are you doing? How are the hormones/emotions?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X x x

Thanks SBB...I agree that it's flown by!! My emotions are much more stable...haven't had a crying spell in a few days.



kcw81 said:


> Hi Margaret! what is the longest stretch you have slept so far since J was born?

He sleeps for about two hours...I think the longest was 4 hours and I woke him up for a feed. My friend thought I was crazy waking him up, but I read that you aren't supposed to let them go for more than 4 hours without a feed for the first two weeks of life. Right now, I think e have his schedule down pat...feed, burp, change dipe, finish feed, he's up for about 30 minutes and he nods off again, sleep for two hours, repeat...it seems he's trying to establish his own schedule and I love it! It's a 3 to 3.5 hour cycle.


----------



## lisaf

Margaret - that doesn't sound too bad... I thought you only had to wake a newborn up to feed if they were not gaining weight/feeding correctly. Though this early on I can see why its better to be safe than sorry!


So girls, I thought I'd report that DH and I dtd again tonight!! Woohoo!!! It was amazing and not scheduled... plus that should keep him happy for a few more weeks :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies!

Margaret, Jax sounds like a dream! Long may it continue for you... P.s have I mentioned before that he is SO CUTE?!!! :hug:

Suz, Ellen... Yuk! I cannot stand Beetroot... :sick: :haha:

Well I'm sat in the waiting room of the Antenatal unit again... How can they already be running late? It doesn't make any sense!!! Bored now...


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls- sorry I didnt get on yesterday :hugs:

Suz- i cant believe you called me an unwashed smelly tramp!!! (or near enough! :lol: ) Cheeky bint! :haha:

Jess- the soap does sound like a lovely idea- and if there is anyone with dodgy skin like me (ie. Unwashed tramp! :winkwink: ) then it'll still make a good guest soap! X

Margaret- I'm so glad to hear you are feeling better and your emotions have calmed down. That sleeping pattern sounds quite good too (well as good as being woken every two hours could ever sound! :rofl: ) 

Lisa- we were told at our antenatal that a baby should never be left more than 4 hours without a feed in the first few weeks of life too. The midwife did say formula fed babies can go longer as they tend to be slightly overfed on formula and can therefore go longer between feeds where as a breastfed baby will only be getting a couple of teaspoons of milk at a time in the first week or two until your milk comes in and therefore has to be fed pretty much constantly x

I'm trying to remember what else i read but can't! :lol: 

Ellen- did you have a talk to OH about MIL? X

Hi everyone :wave:


----------



## babyloulou

Is that just for an antenatal check-up Jess? They're running late because they're probably having some form of breakfast meeting! (ie. sat in the cafe nattering! :haha: ) xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, it's just another check up/follow up from the scan etc. Just went to ask how far they were runnin behind and the woman seemed shocked I was question just 20 mins after my appt was supposed to be... Have no idea about the reason but she said that there only seems to be one doctor at the moment... I give up!! Think is I have to go in to work and then come home again for the dentist at 3.15 and I don't want to get to the office and turn around again immediately!

Did you see my post about the cream Lou? Xx


----------



## babyloulou

I have noticed since being pregnant that antenatal departments and midwifes really don't care about work! Trying to get an appointment to fit around work is impossible and they NEVER rush! :lol: 

Yes I saw the cream post thanks. I asked my doctor but he said he wouldn't recommend I use it as it is in Aqueous cream - which I've never been able to use. I started off using Aqueous cream but it made me itch and made my skin worse. I read on an ezcema forum that Aqueous should only ever be used as a skin cleanser as it has a mild detergent in it and therefore will irritate skin rather than moisturising it!?! Does your Dad recommend I try it though? I'm willing to try anything!! What did he say about my skin pics? It's got even sorer since then!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'll double check with him about the aqueous cream. Did I send you the email from him? I don't think he could see much from the photos, but made some suggestions. Will forward it to you again. 

Finally finished at the ANC. Saw a really lovely dr! My GTT was all ok and my thyroid is all fine. He says baby peach's growth has slowed down and that is of slight concern. If it continues to slow then they'll want to deliver at 37 weeks. He said that babies of mothers with Antiphospholipid syndrome tend to be small. I asked the liklihood of them letting me go to 40 weeks and he said that he'd give me an Amber card rather than a green card. I'm happy with that. Bp is slightly high... 140/80. He said to keep an eye on it and if it gets to 140/85 to go in. Another scan in 3 weeks time so I guess we'll find out then when she's coming!! Eek!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!! How exciting though Jess! There is something exciting about knowing the date your bubs will be born! :thumbup: Glad everything was alright with you :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Jess that's exciting that she could be here in 9 weeks!! I guess it's one of those things, sounds normal and if they're not worried about it that's great. 

Lou I like your interpretation of what I said! Jesus talk about saying one thing and hearing another - must be the hormones :rofl: :rofl: I'm only teasing!! 

Been to antenatal. I actually really like my 'classes'. They've made me much more chilled about the whole thing and I def think now I want to do it naturally. 

Right I'm off to tuck in to my graze box :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Enjoy your graze box Suz! :)


----------



## SBB

Mmmm the flapjacks are yum yum yum!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

They are good!! Hope I get some this week. It was all a bit healthy last week! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah, yeah Suz I know exactly what you meant! :winkwink:

My Graze box is delicious today too - well the two sections I like are (the other two are for OH). I got the cheddar and onion bread and it was loads more delicios than I thought it would be! Soooo tasty! Also got another Golden Honey Hazels- Yummy!!!! :thumbup: Also got garlic and basil olives and figs with jumbo & green raisins for OH.

Jess- I have searched for the email and I did get it! Sorry honey- I missed it when it came. I'll reply to it on email xx


----------



## SBB

Figs :sick: 

I got dark rocky road again :D love it! 
Piña colada which is mango, pineapple and coconut - nice. 
Yin yang which is almonds, cherries and dark choc buttons - haven't tried yet but looks yummy! 

Screw the OH - graze boxes are mine!! I may give him anything I don't like :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

No worries hon. Hope it helps. xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I got the pina colada last week... haven't tried it yet though! Saving it at home! :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## kcw81

morning ladies! 

Lou did they give you any hope for your itch yesterday?

Suz that is great to hear that you like the ante classes and its helping. anything to calm our anxiety sounds great to me. I like figs, send them to me.

Margaret, I am so glad jax is getting into the schedule! yes I have heard that a flexible schedule of feeding about every 3 hours is recommended - as it keeps the baby fed right and happy to be on a routine and keeps your milk flowing. I am planning on a schedule similar to that - hopefully the baby falls in line! So are you able to fall asleep for the 2 hours that jax nods off? or are you not sleeping at all?

Hello Jess and Caz and Lisa!

I need some input, DH's parents live 3 hours away and when they come here they have to stay at our house. I don't like it but it doesn't happen that often. When I have the baby I think they are going to want to come and see him as soon as possible but I am concerned because I do not want them staying at our house for awhile when we first come home with the baby. I want to figure out our routine of feedings and how to take care of the baby for a couple weeks without houseguests (especially without mother in laws). 
Do you think it would be rude if I asked them to please give me and DH two weeks before coming out? Maybe I could say they are welcome to come out and see the baby at the hospital and stay for a night or two as long as we are in the hospital, but then leave when we have to go home, then they can come back in a couple weeks. does that sound rude or do I have the right to request what I want?


----------



## Smile4me

:hugs: awww Of course you do hun, I would have dh inform them that you are going to be breastfeeding and that you want some privacy during that time. I would welcome them to visit in intervals but it's just too hectic for them to stay in your home while you are trying to adjust to everything. I would hope they would be understanding of your wishes. Have you discussed it with DH yet? 
It's perfectly normal to feel that way but it's also very helpful during that time to have someone to help you, you will know what is right for you and you only when the time comes. I think if dh does give them a word of warning they will understand. :)
Good Luck sweetie:hugs:


----------



## SBB

KC before I'd even finished reading that I was thinking you should make them wait 2 weeks. 
I'd be firm with them. Say you want 2 weeks to establish a routine and get your family time before you have any house guests. 
Personally I wouldn't want them in my house either when in hospital. It's just another thing for you to worry and stress about when you need to concentrate on your birth. 

I'd say if they want to come over in the first 2 weeks, you'd love them to meet baby but you'd want them to stay in a hotel. 

Or if they come after 2 weeks, limit it to a number of nights you're happy with. 

All of this can be said really nicely to them so they don't feel like you don't want them there. Just make it clear to DH as well, and emphasise that it's time with him and baby you DO want... Not that you DON'T want time with his family. Does that make sense? 

X X X


----------



## Onelildream

KC-for real, straight up, tell them what you want. With my son, I thought I'd want the help, so there were houseguests, tons of visits...and by the 2nd day I was bawling in my room wishing everyone would just go home! This go around I'm doing it all myself. No guests, especially in my house. If they want to come and see baby, they can stay with someone else. I know it sounds rude, but really, you need that time to adjust and will NEED that time to figure things out for you and baby, not adding everyone else's ideas. MIL and I got in to a big tiff when I had to tell her it's been 20yrs since you have had a baby, you no longer know what you are talking about. I don't need your input.

Woke up today with vivid dreams of vomiting....about 5 mins later I was hugging the toilet. lol. I have not been sick with this one much, so it was funny to be vomiting! I was happy for the reminder that I'm pregnant. Other than that, and sore bbs, I could probably forget I was even pregnant.

Ooooh! And I got "my graze box" lol. pumkin choc chip bread...honey wheat...mmmm. Even a big bag of broccoli I think I'll make Broc Cheese soup


----------



## SBB

Chell I hope my MIL isn't going to start thinking she can tell me what to do, over 30 years after her last child - she'll get told where to go!! I have a feeling she will... :growlmad: 

Sickness sounds horrid but nice reminder in case you forget you're pregnant!! :haha: 

We don't have pumpkin choc chip bread here but it sounds lovely!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

KC I echo the other ladies. I'm sure they'll understand. :hugs:

Chell sorry you're vomiting, but yay for those pregnancy hormones!! :)

Just back from the dentist.... Tooth has to be replaced :cry: its rotten under the filling... I can have it filled with metal for free on the NHS or I can pay £460 to have it done in porcelain... Can't afford that so metal it will have to be!! Not looking forward to it... Hate the injections and drilling and everything :cry:


----------



## kcw81

Thank you Verna, Suz and Chell and jess. I have mentioned what I want to DH several times already - no houseguests for awhile. He still seems unconvinced and he acts like I am being a brat. I think he feels bad to ask his parents to wait. I told him last night, "Why won't you just agree with me on this that this is what we need, some time and privacy? Why won't you support me?" 
and he said "Well they are going to want to see their grandson and I don't know what is the norm, what do people normally do? Isn't it normal for your parents to come?" And I was frustrated because it doesn't really matter what people do, its what we want to do that matters. He is just new at this, as am I, and he is not used to telling his parents bluntly to do something. I will continue to push this though, and tell him if he can't ask them to wait then I will have to taslk to them myself. They never would stay at a hotel when they could just stay here, so its either staying here at our house or not coming at all. Its weird that he doesn't believe me that I know what is best. The last thing I want to worry about is visitors in the house!


----------



## Onelildream

KC-how about a compromise? You can say yes they can come right away and stay in the house while you're in the hospital and they can visit you often, but once you come home they need to go home. OR they are welcome to come visit and stay as long as they want, but in a hotel, not allowed to stay at the house?

That second one is what I'm doing to my family. You gotta do what's best for you and your sanity. I guarantee if you are feeling apprehensive now, you will feel it 10x worse once you have that baby. Hormones are all over the place. And usually family in the house just gets in the way.


----------



## babyloulou

I totally agree with you Casey. You will not want them there in the first couple of weeks at all. I would also probably insist that DH told them without making a big deal out of it! By that i mean he makes it clear it's what you both want, that he doesn't say "Casey says" and that he acts like it's a normal, reasonable request! (which of course it is!) It's his responsibility too and his parents xx

Aww Jess- that sucks! I hate the dentist too! :-(


----------



## kcw81

Thanks girls! Yes I agree a compromise would be for them to be allowed to stay at the house while I am at the hospital but then Scoot on back to their home before I get home from the hospital! I wish they had a lot of money and would stay at a hotel but that isn't an option. OK I will ask DH to tell his parents himself and make it coming from the both of us. I hope he will. He better start supporting me and valuing my opinions and feelings on the upcoming birth or this is going to be tough. 

Jess is your bum tooth in the front or hidden in the back?


----------



## Onelildream

Jess-Sorry about your tooth! I have 5 root canals from a freak accident right after my braces were taken off in high school. One is silver looking in the front bc of all the trauma it incurred, but doesn't have a filling, or root canal. I'm super self-conscious of it, but everyone assures me that it's not noticable. Even if it's toward the front, you will be bothered by it more than anyone else!


----------



## SBB

KC I think you really need to put your foot down on this. Tell him he needs to trust you on this one. I totally think that if he won't tell them you just should, I'm sure they wouldn't be offended at all, they'd understand. And they probably wouldn't try and talk you round either! 
But really he should man up, support you and accept that your instinct is right. And tell them that it's what you both want. It's only 3 hours away, if they're that desperate to see the baby they can drive to see you, stay a couple of hours and be home again by the evening!! 

Aw Jess that sounds horrid :( poor you... I hate the dentist :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Suz, I will try and put my foot down. It is important and it would be wise to assert myself early on. 

Yeah getting a new tooth sounds horrid. Can you wait till after birth or does it have to be soon? will they put you asleep? Porcelain teeth here cost like $1500 to $2000 each. Like how the celebs get their front teeth porcelain veneers each one is so expensive!


----------



## Smile4me

awww Casey hun keep us informed after all a Happy Wife, a Happy Life!!!!:hugs:


Everyone has given such great advice too :flower:

YAY Thanksgiving is one week and two days yippeee:happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Luckily it's one of the back teeth. I have a porcelain veneer on one of my front teeth, but got that years and years ago whilst I still got free treatment as a minor!! They said it should be done asap because of the decay. It will be done with local anaesthetic. Hate having stuff done to my teeth.... Would rather give birth!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

An intern at our company brought in sweet potatoes cooked with pecans, marshmallows and brown sugar one thanksgiving!! They were so yummy!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oo they sound delicious Jess!! Although they do sound like the kind of food that would cause you to need the new tooth!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: yeah you're so right!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Hey ladies! Missed all the morning chatter.
I have the same worries as KC... only its my mother that I'm worried about.
I have managed to make it clear to her over the years that even though I have a guest room, when she visits, she stays in a hotel (ok, that sounds totally mean, but my mom makes me super tense and drives me NUTS so I have to have a break from her... and though she doesn't openly criticise, there is tons of unspoken criticism and I just can't deal with her being disappointed in my hospitality ---oh no! I forgot to leave a towel out for her... GASP!!--- etc) I have friends come and visit who I know don't mind my messiness etc so thats why we have a guest bed.

ANYWAY... I have a feeling she'll want to come down.. my hope is that she'll stay in a hotel and visit for the first day or 2 the baby is here (hotels are expensive, but a few days shouldn't matter too much). Then we can bring the baby up there for a longer visit. I know this may hurt her feelings, but I CANNOT deal with the stress of having a houseguest when I have a newborn! We haven't discussed this yet so I'm a little anxious. :(


----------



## SBB

That sounds fair lisa - you've got to do what's best for you at the end of the day. Everyone else is not so important!! 

I'm so tired... Am going to sleep early tonight &#57660;&#57660;&#57660;
Lie in tomorrow :D 

Night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I agree with Suz Lisa- do whats best for you and baby- stuff everyone else xx

Night Suz xx


----------



## lisaf

Nite Suz!


----------



## TySonNMe

kcw81 said:


> Margaret, I am so glad jax is getting into the schedule! yes I have heard that a flexible schedule of feeding about every 3 hours is recommended - as it keeps the baby fed right and happy to be on a routine and keeps your milk flowing. I am planning on a schedule similar to that - hopefully the baby falls in line! So are you able to fall asleep for the 2 hours that jax nods off? or are you not sleeping at all?

I figured he might get into a routine, but I never thought it would be so quickly! It's almost like clockwork...and he's getting a lot better from the nipple confusion too. I am able to fall back asleep within minutes of putting him down...my body is so tired from waking up every few hours. Last night, OH tried to help me by trying to soothe Jax so I could sleep a little bit longer...bad idea...Jax just got more fussy and was very frustrated when I did finally get up.

:hi: hi everyone else!


----------



## Rudeollie

MOrning girls - sorry I didnt get on to post yesterday. After my first RLT I had a rather poorly tummy so stayed in bed all day and looks like I'll be back there soon as still not right but had to get up and sign for my pacapod bag! Whoop! 

Hope all ladies and bumps and babes are well, briefly read through and seems to be apart from Casey's in laws senario and poor Jess' tooth! (Ive got to have a filling too but after bubs is here and luckily its right at the back too!)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning! :hi:

Sorry the RTL has made you feel a bit poorly Ellen... I had a small amount last night (with a few other things) and I have to say I went to bed feeling decidedly queasy.


----------



## SBB

Oh dear :( I like the RLT.... Will you both keep taking it? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I'll keep taking it. I have it mixed with vine leaves, nettles and cramp cut bark... it's part of the gentle birth thing. I have half a spoon of each think steeped in boiling water twice a week.


----------



## Rudeollie

I will see how I go after another does of it tomorrow and if Im the same as Ive been come friday then I will have a word with the midwife cos its really been quite bad. Im not sure whether its nerves a bit tho too so we'll have to see!


----------



## SBB

Wow Jess I love all your gentle birth stuff. I wish I was organised and focussed enough to do something like that! 

Ellen perhaps you could try the tablets?? I have both... 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

It is a wonderful philosophy and I hope I get to put it all to full use... i.e natural birth at 40 weeks rather than C section at 37... but as the Dr pointed out yesterday the most important thing is to have a healthy baby. If that can be achieved at 40 weeks through a natural birth then that is a bonus.

Have any of you heard of the Mabyland baby carriers? Tagadas have got 35% off at the moment and I'm not sure whether to get one or not... apparently it won thechildcare products of the year 2010.


----------



## SBB

I hope you do get to have your natural birth :) 

How do you feel about C sections? I REALLY don't want one, but of course if baby is at risk I'll do whatever I have to.. Just hope I can go natural! I want a birthing pool I think. 

I havent heard of them - just had a quick look, they look good. I quite fancy one of those wrap things - basically a long stretchy bit of material! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah I think I'll get one of those wrap things too, but my SIL had one and it looked a bit of a faff at times!! Thing OH would prefer a more conventional one too. 

I'm the same as you. I would really prefer not to have a C section, but if it's in the baby's best interests I would.


----------



## SBB

Lol we tried one at the baby show and OH wasn't impressed :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

We've got a carrier from a friend who never ever used hers! I think its either love em or they end up stuck in the back of a cupboard lol! Hubby asked her for it cos he is ADAMENT he will use it.................I however will not hahaha

Csection wise Im not bother if i HAVE to have one, but I owuld be certainly freakin the hell out before it AND the weeks after when you have those massive staples removed :sick:

I watched my friend have hers removed back in Feb and dear god it was more painful than anything I have ever witnessed and Ive seen some stuff courtesy of my dad! 

Good point Suz, Will see how the next cup goes and if its the same I will try firnd the tablets, as my H&B locally doesnt stock them! x:dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have you tried H&B online Ellen? https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/categories.asp?cid=191&searchterm=rasberry leaf&rdcnt=1


----------



## Rudeollie

I saw them online Jess but as we have one in our little town was hoping they would stock them..................I might ask them to order some in for me. Should save paying for delivery! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Is there an option to order online and have them delivered to the store for free? Some shops do that now. Then you can go in and pick them up.


----------



## Peach Blossom

If not Boots do the tablets and you can order online to pick up in store! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

NO it doesnt seem to to do that. Im sure they will order some in for me tho! x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls! I've only just got up :blush: I'm soooo tired! I really wanted to get up earlier today and do some unpacking as my lovely mother has pushed guests on us this weekend! :growlmad: She has loads of family coming from Scotland to go to the Xmas gift fair at the NEC with her and told 4 of the people they could stay here Friday and Saturday before even asking me! :growlmad: i just couldn't get up though! 

Ellen- sorry you have a poorly tummy love. Are you sure it's the RLT? What did you eat that day? 

Jess- we have a Chicco Go baby carrierthat my mum bought in a sale x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Lou, that isn't very fair of your Mum... hope you don't have to work too hard to look after them. :hugs:

Think I'm staring to get that 3rd tri tiredness now. Woke up this morning feeling dog tired and fell asleep on the train in to work! Hoping it's a sign of a growth spurt for baby peach!


----------



## babyloulou

That's hit me too Jess- I'm so tired all the time! I keep waking up with a sore throat every day too! :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Are you finding that your nose is a little blocked? It's possible that you're breathing through your mouth whilst you're asleep which is drying your throat out and making it sore. 

My OH had a dream that there was a woman screaming in the street outside our flat... he woke up and realised the noise he was hearing in his dream was my snoring!! :rofl: :rofl: I on the other hand had a really horrible dream that OH left me... :cry: worst thing was he'd been planning it for a while.. :cry: All I could say to him this morning when he left the house was "please don't leave me!" :rofl: Stupid preggo brain!!


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh bless you Jess :hugs: The dreams are horrible aren't they! I've had dreams about him leaving me and dreams about him dying etc.... think it's a normal pregnancy thing :hugs: I'm sure your snoring isn't that bad that he's going to run off over it! :rofl:

Yes I am very blocked up and did assume it must be because of that.


----------



## SBB

Jess I just wet myself that your snoring converted to a woman screaming in his dream!! :rofl: 

I hate cheating/leaving dreams :( always make me feel crap the next day... 

I keep waking with a sore throat every day too. I'm not sure if I've been breathing through my nose or mouth, I have had a bit of a blocked nose... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

He wouldn't have the energy to leave me!! :rofl: Think the dream was triggered by a friend of mine telling me he came home last night to find his partner and child had moved out... Poor guy. 

We produce more mucus when we're pregnant don't we? That's probably why we're so bunged up! God help us if we get colds!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh dear! Your poor friend! Did he have no idea? x


----------



## Peach Blossom

He said things hadn't been right for a while, but had hoped that things would get better...


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies good morning! 

ugh lou sorry you have to have house guests all up in your business this weekend.

Jess pregnancy dreams sure are weird and vivid. They feel real to me. I have had multiple sex dreams (fun) and dreams where I go and drink and get drunk forgetting that I am pregnant! I don't like those because I Wake up unsure if I really did drink. I don't barely ever drink normally, when I am not pregnant so its weird, why I am I doing that to my mind?

Suz I hope you aren't getting a cold! that does seem like the worst thing ever to be huge and tired pregnant lady with a dang cold.

Ellen hope its not the RLT causing you stomach probs so you can keep taking it. It does seem like the tablets may be more up your alley than the tea if it makes you queasy.

Hi verna how's your hump day going so far?

We have to go to the inlaws this weekend for a night for an early thanksgiving. I thought scheduling to go see my dad in AZ next week would get us OUT of going to the inlaws this year but his mom sure is crafty. 
Its hard to say no when they live 3 hrs away. Its the first time I am around a bunch of DHs relatives whilst preggo so they will make a big deal out of me and I prefer to be on the down low. also I will sleep poorly there and I can never take a number two there. what fun! I am a big complainer I know.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Caz, how you doing today? 

KC that sucks that you have to go to your inlaws when you don't feel up to it! Hope it isn't too much like hard work!

I'm feeling a little ropey.. :( THink it must be a 3rd tri thing, but it gets to this point in the afternoon and I feel queasy and bleurgh... Also really sleepy and thirsty!! Doesn't help that I'm sat at my desk with nothing to do!! Yawn....


----------



## kcw81

jess tell them to give you some work to do! I hate being in the office with nothing to do it makes time drag.


----------



## SBB

Kc why can't you take a number 2 there?! :haha: bless you :) 
I had LOADS of sex dreams in 2nd tri, and also lots of drinking/smoking where I forgot I was pregnant dreams, and when I realised I'd have to try and hide it from
OH! And I'd wake up not knowing if I'd done it... 

Jess I think its a 3rd tri thing... I'm soooo thirsty every afternoon/evening no matter how much I've drunk... And really queasy too... Although I have been most of 'the way through - but still! :wacko: 

Hey caz :wave: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ps Ellen did you see the thread in 3rd tri about them looking for women wanting to breast feed to go on the Cherry Healey programme your friend did? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Trouble is Kc there is nothing for me to do at the moment... we're going through a very quiet period here!! It's the nature of show biz sadly!! It does mean that I've done quite a lot of Christmas shopping though!! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I had quite a few sex dreams in 2nd tri! Must be the hormones!! :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies! Ugh, I was so sick all yesterday. Vomited more than I ever wanted to. I thought it was funny until it didn't go away! lol.

Well, my belly popped out last week. It's soooo fun when people actually notice now and ask if I'm expecting. ;) makes my day.

I've got some crafts I'm going to do today. Woohoo. Christmas stuff, already. I'm excited!
 



Attached Files:







November 2010 055b.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cute bump Chell! How exciting!! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Cute bump chell! and cute little guy in the pic!

Suz I don't know, I get get stopped up when staying at peoples houses! I am sensitive like that. did you ever see american Pie where the one guy has to run home from school everytime he had to go number 2? haha. thats me. those dreams are scary where you wake up not sure if you had done it or not. Why does the mind trick us like that? 

Well I am glad you can cruise around online all day then Jess, otherwise it would be torture.


----------



## Onelildream

kc-hahaha. I used to be like that too! I would drive all the way home at lunch in High School just to use the bathroom! I totally got over it once my daughter started potty training. I was always grossed out by germs, but after touching all the nasty and watching her get so dirty, I guess I just got over it. Now I just make sure she plays with the air dryer while I poo. lol. She's my distraction. hahaha


----------



## kcw81

chell I am glad I am not the only one and glad you got over it! maybe I will get over it too when I have the kiddo. Its funny but its also kind of a pain that I get "nervous butt" when I go places.


----------



## Onelildream

My friend is 16.5 weeks and she found out what gender her baby is! I'm soooo hoping that my doc will be able to tell our baby's gender when I have my next appt... I'll be 16 weeks.

Oh, and my daughter has an imaginary friend named Gabriella, from High School musical. lol. She always says things like, "Gabriella told me [this]," or "Gabriella [that]." Hubs was teasing last night that we should name our baby Gabriella if we have a girl. Then it wouldn't sound so strange to others if her imaginary friend never leaves. lol!


----------



## kcw81

haha that is funny and so cute chell. we found out ours at 16wks but mostly it was because its a boy so easy to tell. are you hoping for a girl?


----------



## Peach Blossom

BLess her and her imaginary friend! :) When I was little I had a friend in the mirror called Gillys! Have no idea where I got that name from! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

HAHA! omg jess I can just picture you sitting there in front of the mirror having conversations with Gillys!


----------



## Onelildream

Hahaha. 

KC-We're hoping for a boy. But I'll be happy with a girl. They are just so darn full of personality and sassiness, I think I can only handle another boy!


----------



## kcw81

Can't wait to find out what you got chell! Since your kids are two yrs apart I was wondering if you think it would be easier if they were closer in age? Do you think if somehow you were able to get pregnant right away after having your first that it would be easier or way harder to have them both young?


----------



## Onelildream

Well, I like 2 yrs apart. It seems just about right for me. One is independent enough to not need to be held every second...and it just seems like good spacing. My SIL has one after another and said it's really hard in the beginning when you have 2 babies that want to be held. And jealousy sets in a bit more with the little ones. Especially for communication sake, I like 2 yrs apart bc at least the older one can communicate with you, rather than 2 crying babies. My ds is 2 and even now he's not much of a talker. Hopefully in 6 months he will be a little better to help me know his demands.


----------



## kcw81

that sounds like you have it managed well. My friend has a 2 yr old girl and a newborn and the 2 yr old is going thru quite the terrible two stage making it hard for her.


----------



## TySonNMe

Cute bump Dream!

:hi: everyone else!!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Margaret- hows it going with the beautiful Jackson? xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: marg love the bump chell aw xxxxxxxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi Lou, it's going great. He's still on his schedule and has pretty much gotten over the nipple confusion. I'm looking forward to him sleeping through the night!!!

Hi caz!


----------



## babyloulou

I bet you are! Are you shattered?? Is it as worth it as they say?


----------



## kcw81

hi margaret! are you tired? what do you do with J when you have to go to the bathroom or take a shower?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, anyone elses heart rate quite high?! My resting heart rate tonight is 104... I feel fine, just monitoring it as part of my Bp monitoring... Just seems a bit high... Don't know though..


----------



## lisaf

hmm, I've felt the occasional faster heartbeat which I've heard is normal. I'd say it could be an indication of BP but, lol... clearly you know your BP was ok...
Its supposed to be faster during pregnancy and will speed up easier than before (one reason not to do strenuous exercise).


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah bp is 132/82 which is on the high end of normal... Just heart rate that's gone a bit freaky. Perhaps I shouldn't watch the Apprentice!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Did they tell you to be watchful of your HB Jess? If it was one of the things they told you to monitor then maybe you should ring the doc tomorrow if it's still the same- just to be on the safe side? x


----------



## lisaf

Def. ring the doctor if its still high or something they wanted you to check.
Don't watch things that make your heart race though! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

They didn't say anything about my HB, bit the machine I have monitors it with the bp... Have a MW appt tomorrow so will ask then. As I say, it's probably watching the Apprentice that's done it!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

It's not that exciting though surely! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

If its the current season, there is one girl who bugs me SO much that it gets my HB up :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

More like frustrating and the contestants incredibly annoying!! :)


----------



## lisaf

Its like sitting in traffic behind people who don't know how to drive, lol... no reason it should bother you, but it just gets SOOOO frustrating!


----------



## lisaf

which episode are you on right now?


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's the UK version... Think we're half way through the series. Such morons they have on that show!!


----------



## lisaf

lol ah, well its no different in the US... totally idiots! Someone got kicked off for freakin cheating... like he didn't think he'd get caught?
I can't believe they don't all just get fired for stupid petty bickering! If I were Donald Trump, I wouldn't want to put up with that crap from my employees. Then he criticizes the girl who was NOT trying to talk over the other 2. She said she preferred not to speak over others but he told her she better speak up for herself before the other 2 railroad her. Just incredible! (ok, getting a teensy bit worked up just remembering how annoying it was :rofl:)


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah i forgot you have one with Donald Trump on! Ours is Sir Alan Sugar here


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah and about half the budget of the US version!! :)


----------



## NurseKel

Hi girls! I am sick as a dog but I wanted to give you a quick update on Cade. He had his 8 week appt today and looks great! He is now 10 lbs 13.5 oz and 22 1/2 inches long. The doctor did put him on some Zantac liquid every 8 hrs for his reflux. Unfortunately, it looks like he inherited that from me. LOL 
Hope everyone is well. The bumps and babies are looking fabulous!


----------



## lisaf

Jess - I'm watching a tv show right now that is very suspensful and my heart is totally jumping, lol!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Kel, sorry Cade has reflux, but glad he's doing well! Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Lisa, hope your heart rate didn't go up too much!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Kel hope you feel better :hugs: 
Feel free to post more pics of Cade :D 

Morning girls! I slept so badly last night, I couldn't get to sleep at all then at 1am had this pain creep up my lower back and then all round my bump :wacko: I had to stand up, walk around and get on all 4s and it went after a few mins... Not pleasant though. OH was fast asleep and didn't even notice! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls x

Kel- sorry you're feeling so rubbish honey :hugs:

Jess- hows the heart rate this morning? X 

Suz- sorry you slept rubbish (I did too cos of itching! :growlmad: )- hey maybe your pains were a false labour! Apparently it's different from Braxton Hicks isn't it?? Some form of false warm-up contraction? :shrug: x

I've just got back from my midwife appointment. She found protein in my urine :-( So got to wait for the results from that. :shrug: Baby is also measuring nearly a week in front now and the midwife said "ooo he's large"! :shock: :shock: 

Apart from that I've been referred back to the hospital AGAIN about my skin!! :dohh:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi ladies!

Lou! OMG! Large, crikey! What did they say about the protein??

Ive got my midwife app in half an hour and just have a feeling something is going to come rfom my test.....Not sure why call it gut instinct lol!

Suz - I think our babies r up to mischief this week cos mine too had me roaming round the house for a few hours today. Im shattered now but have loooads today which means Im staying in bed ALL tomorrow 

Jess - Good luck for your app. Hope the heartrate thing has settles down xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry you didn't sleep very well Suz... Hope the pain doesn't come back!

Lou, it is possible you have more amniotic fluid and that baby is normal size, but bump is big!! Hope the protein in your urine isn't anything too serious. 

I really didn't sleep very well last night and feel rough this morning!! Have a gentle birth treatment at 11 so hope that will make me feel better. Haven't checked heart rate, but will ask MW later.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, what test results are you getting? X


----------



## SBB

Lou I did think it could be a false contraction... But also maybe I jst needed to 'release some gas' or something :rofl: It was weird I was just lying down and this pain crept through the bottom of my back, then period type pains! So I guess it could be what early labour might feel like... 
Anyway I think it was a one off as it went and hasn't happened again! 

Eeek big baby! A week ahead isn't too bad... Maybe lay off the chilli chips :haha: 
Protein in the urine - I'm pretty sure I had that a while ago and they sent it off and it was nothing. Hope it's the same for you... :hugs: 

Jess hope your session is relaxing... I think it's that stage for all of us where it's hard to sleep... :( 

Ellen are you going to try RLT again today? 

PS I'm sure everyone has this stuff but these are good bargains! 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Angelcare-AC...4901_as_img_1/
£58.99 usually £80 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Medela-030-0...4901_as_img_5/
£63.99 usually £80 and I've rarely seen it on sale 

Also Acicha.com has the medium magis puppy for £49 :happydance: usually £70! 
Doubt Acicha lets me post links so here it is https://www.atomicinteriors.co.uk/magis-puppy I can't decide what colour to get! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thats a strange little thing Suz! I've never heard of it- is it just for the baby to sit on? X

Ellen- What test results are you getting? 

Jess- enjoy your class xx

AFM- she didn't say what she thought the protein was- she just said it was showing a strong positive for protein so not even just a trace. she just said I'll send it off then didn't mention it again :shrug: :shrug: As for bubs she said the bump is measuring a week ahead then she felt baby and felt his body parts etc... and said "wow he's large"! I'm worried cos the other midwife at our antenatal class told us that Ruth (my midwife) is well known for being all most witch-like in the way she can predict birth weights! Apparently she makes a guess after 36 weeks and is right about 95% of the time! So to hear "he's large" coming out of her mouth scares me!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol yep it's for baby to sit on... Well not baby cos he'd fall off :rofl: but to be honest it's more of just a cool design piece! 

I don't know what protein means - infection I think?! Don't worry too much until you know... 

See it depends what the midwife classes as a big baby?! Ask next time I think what she predicts.... :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Beenback to sleep for nearly 3 hours! Don't want to get out of bed now! :lol:

Ive no idea about the protein. I know it can mean an infection and can also be one of the first signs of pre-eclampsia. But I have no other symptoms so unlikely to be that! 

It's quiet in here the last few days! Maybe it's cos we're all in the lazy last trimester! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol Lou you sleep so much :haha: maybe that's why you're always on so late!! I might go for a little sleep myself soon :D 

Yeh it has been quiet... I've been making a butterfly pic yesterday/today... Got to go and post it now. 

I might watch a film this afternoon and paint some bits up for baby Jesus' light I'm making! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's the thing- I'm actually hardly sleeping at all- just always in bed! Even then I was half-awake-half asleep scratching my skin all the time! :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey girls! Well, I'm done with all my appointments and have made the executive decision not to go in to the office today! The Gentle Birth people told me I shouldn't anyway as my BP was a worry to them. Having said that I had some reflexology and did some hypno visualisation and my BP has lowered to 130/50 from 140/80!! Heart rate is still a bit high, but the MW didn't seem concerned. The whole point of me going to see the MW was to get the magic phone number list and I totally forgot to ask for it!! DOH!!

What light are you making for Jesus Suz?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I like your executive decision Jess! Too right I say!

Suz, post a piccie of your crafts wont you! x

Well my midwfie app went well, the test was just the normal urine one but I had convinced myself something was going to be wrong with either that or my blood but nope - all good AND bubs is engaging and measuring a few days ahead! FX that means its going to come BEFORE xmas (but I doubt it!)

AND after the midwife I went in for my driving theory test AND PASSED! lol! Ive never had a need to drive so never bother as public transport never prevented me from going anywhere but since dad died I felt I owed it to him to do it and have. SO now Ive got to try find some quick course driving courses so I can pass asap asfter bubs arrives! x


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh bless you Ellen!! You'll be able to come and visit us all! :winkwink: 

Did you have protein in your urine is that why they tested it!?! Googling it has not helped me! Scare stories! :shock:


----------



## Rudeollie

I certainly will Lou xxx

I didnt but she wasnt sure at first but then was - stoopid midwife! 

STEP AWAY from the google honey! You know its only got bad stuff on there - you and little man are fine xxx Its MEGA common to have to re do samples and have them sent off to the labs etc.............I had to right back at the start! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou hon, protien in your urine can be an indication that you have a urinary tract infection, kidney infection or can be one of the symptoms of pre eclampsia... Sometimes nothing is wrong. Is your bp ok? Have you had any swelling in you ankles or face?


----------



## babyloulou

No- all that was fine. BP was perfect, no swelling. No burning when I wee, back ache or anything x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Those are all good signs. Perhaps its anomaly...?


----------



## laura6914

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-terry-16-10-10-updated-pics.html#post7541642

Afternoon girls how are we all? Above is my birth story link for those who havent read it already. 

Lou, i had protwin in my urine a few weeks before i had shae. It wasnt anything to worry about cause my BP and everythin else was normal so dont worry hunny.


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies

Chel cute bump!

KC - I too cannot go no2 when I am out of town and there is NOTHING I can do about it,,,, it drives me crazy. I love it... Stage Fright Butt ... that someone else has it too, I always thought it was odd. My dh can go anywhere lol

Suz - Let's see those crafts hun

Hi Caz what cd are you on?

Ellen - So glad everything is going well that would be great if you had a Christmas baby with Suz.

Lou Sweetie sorry you are so tired and I'm sure the protein in the urine is fine.

Hi Margaret glad the little one is on a schedule yayay

Kel - I hope you get better soon sweetie

Jess- drink some warm milk before bed to cure those nasty leaving dreams


Hi to anyone I may have missed, long morning already
AFM DH and I had date night last night went to a romantic dinner then came home and watched a movie... it was nice so we talked about continuing ttc in November and my lovely husband told me that it is my body and he is willing to do whatever is comfortable for me and that he does not want to push me to do anything as long as I can handle it mentally he is all for it. I LOVE THAT MAN! We are putting our Christmas tree up this weekend .... yay the girls are going to be so excited, I'll take our traditional pictures.


----------



## laura6914

Hi smile. your OH sounds like a darling. our putting your tree up already im so jealous. I have to wait until the end of the month and its killing me already. *stamps feet* :haha:


----------



## SBB

Fab story Laura :D and I love the avatar pic - sooo cute!! 

Ok you'll all think I'm crazy but this is what I'm going to have a go at making: 
https://www.rockettstgeorge.co.uk/white-chandelier-by-winnie-lui-3262-p.asp
Look at the price and you'll see why!! I bought loads of bits and pieces, as I was going to make it before, and started but then other things got in the way. I painted a load of stuff white before, need to do a load more then put it all together. Will see how it turns out but it might not even end up in baby jesus' room if I don't like it! 

Lou I'm sorry you can't ever sleep :( that's no fun at all... 

Ellen well done on the theory test! You kept that quiet :D 

Hey Verna :wave: glad you and DH are going to keep trying! 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

thanks SBB. OMG thats gorgeous. Will that take you a life time to make?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow Suz! That is amazing! Good luck with that. 

Verna glad you and OH are going to keep ttc. Can't wait to see your tree!!


----------



## SBB

Erm yeh I think it will take a lifetime to make!! :haha: 

And I want to make a mobile as well out of origami animals and painted branches.. But we'll see!! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Laura, Shae is absolutely gorgeous!!!! I love the birth story (tears) 
We have to put the tree up either this weekend or next weekend so I went with this weekend... lol I can't wait either....


----------



## Smile4me

OMG I just saw that chandalier Suz that is fabulous!!!!!! Please let us know how it turns out, what a fabulous idea..... I might do that for the girls room, all pink stuff, maybe get some awesome christmas ornaments...... I think I will need step by step instructions though... like how do you put the light in the middle without it burning all the decor around it?


----------



## Rudeollie

Why cant I view the attachments!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna see Suz' masterpiece! Doh!

Laura - what an angel Shae is, you must be so proud. And lol at you and xmas - do I recall you buying your tree back in August or something mad liek that!??!?!?!

Verna - You hubby is a doll, I hope your bfp is just around the corner cos you two honestly deserve it so much xxx

Roll on December 1st so I can put my tree up and watch Elf! Yay! x


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls! 

Suz that chandeleir is so amazing! what all is in there? I see some glasses, I see a deer I think, I see a bunch of stuff!

Verna how cool you put up the tree already. I love xmas time. glad you are trying. did you get the stuff yet? hope it didn't get lost. 

Laura love your avvie pic. I have to go read your birth story now!

Today I am trying to go in to the lactation clinic and take my hefty breast pump in that I borrowed from a friend and they can set me up with all the attachments and explain to me my ass from my foot since its all so confusing to me about what I need to buy. I hope I Can get an appt.


----------



## SBB

Ellen I haven't made it yet so it's the proper version which I'm copying - does the link not work for you? https://www.rockettstgeorge.co.uk/white-chandelier-by-winnie-lui-3262-p.asp

Love ELF I want to watch it now!! 

Verna, I bought another light and pulled it all apart, then I am going to attach all the bits to that and they'll be away from the bulb. Hard to explain but I'll take photos of the stages. You can totally make a pink one, just start buying little bits for it as and when you see them and start a collection... And you can paint bits pink that you already have! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> ing! what all is in there? I see some glasses, I see a deer I think, I see a bunch of stuff!

Yep there's all sorts of crap in there! I will take a photo of all the crap I have to go on mine... Horses, glasses, a penknife, a tiny tea cup, a little house... All sorts! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

LOL Casey you crack me up!!! 

No hun I haven't recieved it yet but I will keep you posted.
I guess I really need to get my ass in gear and get some softcups.
I tried ordering them through Amazon and the shipping was $11.00 so I didn't order them, where did you all order yours from?


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone! Announcing the birth of Frida (second name to be decided) at 11pm Sunday 14th November. 45 hour labour, most at home but ending up in hospital after she got stuck! All good - and it's a GIRL!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0065.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0088.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0107.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0077.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Smile4me

eeeeeewwwwww exciting, I want to see all the stuff you are putting on yours, I think I am going to try and make one before Christmas, as I am taking book shelves and putting colored baskets in each one of them for both of the girls for Christmas, new comforters, and this light would be the icing on the cake.... Hmmm Santa's gonna have to bring small gifts after all of this.. ha!!!


----------



## lisaf

awww Megs!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congratulations Megs!! She is beautiful! And so teeny tiny! :) hope you are all doing well. :hug:


----------



## Smile4me

:happydance:YAY Megs she is ADORABLE!!! You should be sooooo proud!:hugs: Huge Congrats!


----------



## megs79

Forgot to mention weight - people always want to know that don't they! 7 lb 15 oz

Hope you're all doing well x x x


----------



## laura6914

huge congrates megs. she is gorgeous. xx


----------



## SBB

Megs congrats she's gorgeous!! :happydance: 

How much did she weigh? (hehe you just answered!) You both look so pleased and proud... And so you should!! 

x x x


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, well back from my crazy business trip.

My goodness I worked 17 hours yesterday including travel (I thought it was 14 but recounted and its 17 :dohh:) was so exhausted and my flight was delayed after my brutal long day b/c of a snow storm.

I have to remember I am pregnant and need to take it easy lol, I guess so far things have been pretty easy on me (no big symptoms) but today I feel absolutely shattered, a sign I guess to slow down.

I need to go back and read up on everyone's updates

talk soon
:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

yah britt you need to take it easy! well at least its still early on so you don't have to lug a big bowling ball in your belly when you go to all your meetings. what do you do for a living? you sound important!

MEgs congrats she is so darling!! and you look so cute too with her in the pics! Is she named after the artist Frida?

Verna I have heard that Instead menstrual cups work just as well as softcups. Someone else please tell me if you think I am wrong. You can buy Instead at your local walmart or some grocery stores, anywhere in the tampon aisle. Do a little research and I think you will find that instead is Akin to softcups. I had researched it myself and was going to use them but then decided I didn't want to F it up and spill sperm. plus what happens to the spermies that sticks to the cup, because some sperm is prone to just glom on to the cup right? anyone else who used them feel free to chime in on this! I am not the expert.


----------



## lisaf

I used the Instead cups... they're the same thing.
I got mine from www.early-pregnancy-tests.com ... not the best price on them.. I think Walmart is cheaper. They're also in my drug stores in the pad/tampon area but either on the top or bottom shelf.

They worked great for me... just did a scoop thing to make sure I got all the semen in there, popped it in, and that was it... clearly it didn't hinder anything for me! ;) :haha:
I used them once on my cycle before my BFP, and used them on my 2 positive OPK days on this last cycle.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies it went well today seen mr foxs nurse she has done loads off bloods to check my hormones,thyroid,blood disorder have to go back on the 17th jan at 12pm for my results off mr fox they want me to take part in this progesterone thing i have to let them no if i want to are not when i go back xxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

:headspin:YEEEE HAWWWWW I just found them at Walgreens which is where my prescription for Clomid is so I will pick them up today :) I'm not doing Clomid until january unless its not necessary :) thanks for the great info!!

Hi Britt Hi Caz :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Yay congrats Meg! She's beautiful! That was one long, long labour! Beautiful name too Xx

Verna- Softcups and Instead cups are the same thing. Instead are the people who make Softcups. I used to buy them from the instead website. Xx

Suz- LOVE that chandelier! Looks hard work though! X

Laura- your new avatar is beautiful! How is the lovely Shae? How's the sleeping? Are you breastfeeding or formula feeding? Xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw meg she lovely hun xxxxx


----------



## laura6914

Hey lou. He is ok. Has been a bit constipated but after some sugar water he sems to be getting better. Sleeping is going great to be honest. He slept right through monday night. woke a few times tuesday cause he wasnt well.And has been sleeping from10pm until 5-6 so we are getting there. I started off breastfeeding but i was so tired and drained i changed to formular after 3 days. I take my hat off to those who can do it but its a lot harder than it seems. It broke my heart giving it up cause it was such an amazing feeling and gave us that special bond but now Phil can help with feeds and gets that bond to. 

Ok im babbling now. You feeling ok hun?

xx


----------



## NurseKel

Awww Laura, Shae looks so grown up and handsome! I love the name too because it makes me think of my daughter every time. I'm glad you went to bottle feeding so that Phil can help you. I know breast feeding is a wonderful bond and experience but it is so nice to be able to let anyone feed. Cade has already stayed with my parents a few nights since he was born just so we could get some much needed rest.
Megs, huge CONGRATS!!! She is so beautiful and makes me so jealous and wanting another girl! LOL Can't wait to read your birth story.
Hello to everyone else and hope all is well.
Cade and I are chilling at home. I still feel horrible with this crappy cold and he is still running a low grade fever from his shots yesterday.


----------



## lisaf

laura - hearing that makes me feel better with my whole breastfeeding/medication issue. I'll still try it for as long as I can while I'm off my meds, but its nice to not be the only mother formula feeding if that makes sense.


----------



## laura6914

thanks kel hun. He is my angel. Love him to bits. Your little man is so adoreable. My mom had him for the night when we went to visit. It was lovely aving 8 hours straight sleep. He is pretty good trough the nights at the minute. Whats your little girls name again. Shae has his shots next month. Not looking forward to them at all. Hope you and cade start to feel better soon xx


----------



## laura6914

lisa hunny, formula feeding is just as difficult with having to steralise bottle, make them, figure out which formula is best, how many oz to give them ect. At the end of the day we all have to feed our babies, there are just different methods of doing it so dont beat yourself up darlin :hugs: xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I don't think anyone should criticise other peoples feeding decisions. I hate reading threads where people get all high and mighty about BF! It's makes women feel so guilty when they are knackered and vulnerable after birth. I'm gonna try breastfeeding but I'm not going to beat myself up about it if I can't manage it!


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, I've seen those thread too... and I could care less about what other people THINK about me and my choices... I just worry about all the facts and statistics they throw out and how much better breastmilk is known to be... so I feel guilty about it. 
My mom BF all us kids.
And heck, I'm bummed that I'll have to pay for formula and won't get the weight loss benefit :haha:


----------



## laura6914

here here lou. :thumbup:

Lisa formula has just as many benefits. The main things is your LO gets fed doesnt matter how you do it whether it be breast or bottle hun. 

Sod what other people think. my little man is happy, smiling and thriving and is FF. I wouldnt change it for the world. plus i get nights off when the OH isnt working :thumbup:

shae is coping his dads dancing waving his arms and legs smiling its soooooo cute :cry: happy tears


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Meg! How GORGEOUS is she?!?!??! Oh I could just eat her! (Although Im sure you wont let me!) Oooooh she is just oh, well, gushable! Well done you! xxx

Just come back from a nice meal out to celebrate my passin the theory. DH is so cute bless him............Hes trying to get me behind the wheel already - errrrr can I have your child first THEN drive! lol!

Caz - What is the thing Mr fonx is wanting you to do?? Is it a study??

And on the BF'ing subject. DH and I watched our feeding dvd from the midwife last night and it was VERY infruriating how biased it was. There is FAR too much pressure put on mums to breast feed and sometimes it just isnt do able OR possible! THEN I read a section in my notes at the docs this morning that got me cross AGAIN - It was a sticker that said how I intended to feed and it reads: BREAST/ARTIFICIAL/UNDECIDED!

Artificial WTF?!??!?! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! I know LOADS of friends who have almost had breakdowns cos they couldnt feed themselves and how is THAT good for baby hey?!?!?x


----------



## laura6914

huge congrates on pasing your theory hunny. had me in stitches with your comment on having baby first. one thing at a time hey :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

I know Laura tell me about it! Hahahaha Thats men for us isnt it? Pop a baba out week one, week two scale Everest! Hahaha x


----------



## laura6914

:rofl: just wait until lo is actualy here and watch what other suggetions come rolling out :haha:


----------



## NurseKel

You girls crack me up! LOL
Laura, my daughter's name is Shalie but we call her Shay. Her dad's name is Shane so we combined our names to come up with her name. I think it is so cute for a boy name as well! 
Feeding is feeding! As long as we all have happy, healthy, growing babies it really doesn't matter does it? And we all know that our Clomid babies will be all the above b/c we are all fabulous! LOL Let's not forget gorgeous as well, cause we have the cutest kids around!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh dont! I dread to think...........His other gem earlier was about New Years Eve, saying that IF baby is here we should go round to our friends for dinner and drinks!

I was like, errrr we dont KNOW when its getting here and I am not makin plans until at LEAST 3 days after it is! Hahaha x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hear Hear kel! Well said my darlin! x


----------



## laura6914

thats a lovely name Kel and so unique. thumbup:


----------



## NurseKel

Ellen, you need to hurry up and have that baby! I am getting impatient already for our next bundle of joy!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey its Suz first! Hahaha Ok ok there is ONE day between us so it could go either way! hahaha Midwife seems to think my way of thinking works tho, that if i SAY to baby to come out a week before it will. She did it with her two and her sis did it with hers and it worked so I'll give it a go! Hahaha x


----------



## laura6914

right girls im off to watch im a celeb (lve it) and settle the LO for bed. Ill try and get on tomorrow but not holiding my breath :haha:

xxx have a good day/evening all xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Night sweets. Enjoy Im a celeb and see you soon xxx


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> OMG Meg! How GORGEOUS is she?!?!??! Oh I could just eat her! (Although Im sure you wont let me!) Oooooh she is just oh, well, gushable! Well done you! xxx
> 
> Just come back from a nice meal out to celebrate my passin the theory. DH is so cute bless him............Hes trying to get me behind the wheel already - errrrr can I have your child first THEN drive! lol!
> 
> Caz - What is the thing Mr fonx is wanting you to do?? Is it a study??
> 
> And on the BF'ing subject. DH and I watched our feeding dvd from the midwife last night and it was VERY infruriating how biased it was. There is FAR too much pressure put on mums to breast feed and sometimes it just isnt do able OR possible! THEN I read a section in my notes at the docs this morning that got me cross AGAIN - It was a sticker that said how I intended to feed and it reads: BREAST/ARTIFICIAL/UNDECIDED!
> 
> Artificial WTF?!??!?! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! I know LOADS of friends who have almost had breakdowns cos they couldnt feed themselves and how is THAT good for baby hey?!?!?x

they have asked me to take part in a research study its called promises progesterone in recurrent miscarriage study they took load of blood carnt wait to get the results xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> Good Morning ladies
> 
> Chel cute bump!
> 
> KC - I too cannot go no2 when I am out of town and there is NOTHING I can do about it,,,, it drives me crazy. I love it... Stage Fright Butt ... that someone else has it too, I always thought it was odd. My dh can go anywhere lol
> 
> Suz - Let's see those crafts hun
> 
> Hi Caz what cd are you on?
> 
> Ellen - So glad everything is going well that would be great if you had a Christmas baby with Suz.
> 
> Lou Sweetie sorry you are so tired and I'm sure the protein in the urine is fine.
> 
> Hi Margaret glad the little one is on a schedule yayay
> 
> Kel - I hope you get better soon sweetie
> 
> Jess- drink some warm milk before bed to cure those nasty leaving dreams
> 
> 
> Hi to anyone I may have missed, long morning already
> AFM DH and I had date night last night went to a romantic dinner then came home and watched a movie... it was nice so we talked about continuing ttc in November and my lovely husband told me that it is my body and he is willing to do whatever is comfortable for me and that he does not want to push me to do anything as long as I can handle it mentally he is all for it. I LOVE THAT MAN! We are putting our Christmas tree up this weekend .... yay the girls are going to be so excited, I'll take our traditional pictures.

im cd 13 hun x


----------



## babyloulou

I have clicked onto the "January Jellybean" thread today for the first time in weeks and I couldn't believe that 2 babies have been born already! :shock: :shock: My mum is guessing 35 weeks for this little one! I'm soooo hoping she is wrong and he hangs on for longer than that xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou looooooooooads of Dec babes came at the start of October.............And they are all doing super well and are home now!

My midwife said 36 is full term as far as she is concerned to if your mum is right 35 will be ok..............And hey you;ll be in the running for xmas babies with me and Suz lol! x


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, all!

Megs-Congrats. What a beauty.

Ugh. I know I always talk about food, but Chick-fil-a just opened in my town, and I'm dying to get me some. They have the most heavenly chicken that's tender and moist...I drove up to order and there must have been 20+ cars in line so I gave up...Now I can't stop thinking about it! I HAVE GOT TO GET SOME!

Verna- I told you, Hun, I have an unused/unopened softcup here... It wouldn't be a problem to ship it your way... It's just sitting in my 72 hour kit for emergencies with another one. I could certainly spare it.

I've been hand-painting snowflakes on glass ornaments for my Christmas tree!!! Woohoo! I can't wait for Christmas! Hubs won't let my put the tree up until after Thanksgiving. :( BOOOOO!


----------



## Smile4me

sure hun, i just wouldnt want you to mail one thing... ha! too much for shipping.
Let me see if they have em at Walgreens or CVS and if they dont then I will take you up on your offer. I appreciate it.


----------



## megs79

Thanks for all the kind words! Was nice to have a chance to read how everyone's doing too. Laura, Shae is a little cracker! Sounds like you're doing really well with him and have a really good attitude about everything. 

Ahh, It's going to be so lovely seeing all the little clomid babies materialise over the weeks/months!

x x x


----------



## NurseKel

Lou, don't worry too much about 35 weeks. We had tons of September Stars born in August and they are all wonderful and thriving. Besides you never know about these things. I always thought I would have a lot of problems with pregnancies since my mom did and I have been blessed to not have inherited those traits. Not sure if inheriting fertility/ pregnancy problems is possible but you never know...???


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah that's true Kel. It's just because I did seem to inherit my mums fertility problems (took her 6 years and Clomid to get me) that i just keep assuming I'll inherit the premature births too! (i was born at 30'weeks) - but like you say you never know x


----------



## NurseKel

I think these Clomid babies are a little stubborn, hard headed and very independent. Probably because most of them seem to be boys! LOL I have my fingers crossed for you that you will hold out for a time you are comfortable with. Although, I would have to say as long as baby is healthy I would rather pop at 35 weeks that 40+. LOL


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, omg I think I might be going to bed at 8pm tonight am shattered!!!

Ellen and Suz not too long now, just a few weeks :happydance:
its so exciting about the new babies being born, just gorgeous babies.
Laura- I absolutely LOVE that picture of Shay, he looks like he is thinking and pondering while in his cute little towel...makes me smile every time I see it :hugs:



babyloulou said:


> I don't think anyone should criticise other peoples feeding decisions. I hate reading threads where people get all high and mighty about BF! It's makes women feel so guilty when they are knackered and vulnerable after birth. I'm gonna try breastfeeding but I'm not going to beat myself up about it if I can't manage it!

I completely agree, and I stated my opinion in another thread about that. Seriously everyone (mostly women)seem to vilanize other women for not BF. Wtf??? My mother did not BF with either one of us and we turned out just fine and healthy.
It should be a personal choice and not something forced on you (they force you pretty much at the hospitals here in Canada)



NurseKel said:


> You girls crack me up! LOL
> Laura, my daughter's name is Shalie but we call her Shay. Her dad's name is Shane so we combined our names to come up with her name. I think it is so cute for a boy name as well!
> Feeding is feeding! As long as we all have happy, healthy, growing babies it really doesn't matter does it? And we all know that our Clomid babies will be all the above b/c we are all fabulous! LOL Let's not forget gorgeous as well, cause we have the cutest kids around!

I love that name too, so cool!



kcw81 said:


> yah britt you need to take it easy! well at least its still early on so you don't have to lug a big bowling ball in your belly when you go to all your meetings. what do you do for a living? you sound important!
> 
> MEgs congrats she is so darling!! and you look so cute too with her in the pics! Is she named after the artist Frida?
> 
> Verna I have heard that Instead menstrual cups work just as well as softcups. Someone else please tell me if you think I am wrong. You can buy Instead at your local walmart or some grocery stores, anywhere in the tampon aisle. Do a little research and I think you will find that instead is Akin to softcups. I had researched it myself and was going to use them but then decided I didn't want to F it up and spill sperm. plus what happens to the spermies that sticks to the cup, because some sperm is prone to just glom on to the cup right? anyone else who used them feel free to chime in on this! I am not the expert.

haa thanks hon, actually not important at all really just a busy demanding job that requires a ton of travel. I am a medical sales rep but here is the cool part, I sell L&D fetal monitors and baby warmers in the L&D (you will use both of these in your birth if you are at the hospital) and specialized incubators and other products for the NICU for preemy babies- its a really awesome job, I do love it. I cover most of western Canada and I have an RN that works with me to do a lot of the training. I agree I need to slow down big time, my body told me that today!!



caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies it went well today seen mr foxs nurse she has done loads off bloods to check my hormones,thyroid,blood disorder have to go back on the 17th jan at 12pm for my results off mr fox they want me to take part in this progesterone thing i have to let them no if i want to are not when i go back xxxxxxx

sounds interesting Caz, do you like the clinic? I hope they help you and you get that BFP soon.

Chell- I saw your bump pic awhile back, adorable

Verna- I like your plan, and so glad that hubby is supportive of what ever you want, he sounds like a gem.

Lou- I hope that you dont deliver early as well, sounds like your pregnancy has been pretty good so far? 

hello to everyone else, I always miss people

:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

awww Britt thanks sweetie, you sound soooo busy hun.
Hopefully you will slow down for Thanksgiving :)


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> awww Britt thanks sweetie, you sound soooo busy hun.
> Hopefully you will slow down for Thanksgiving :)

thanks :) we celebrate Thanksgiving in October in Canada, so already had it. enjoy your holiday though


----------



## kcw81

sounds like a really cool job britt! will you be taking a lot of time off after you have the baby? what is your real name again?


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Woohoo I'm off to Primark today! There's not one that near me so it's quite a treat! Mainly I just want socks and pants :haha: and a nightie for birth... No doubt I'll buy loads of crap!

Have a good day everyone :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Enjoy some primani action Suz! Im 100% SURE you will buy a tonne of crap too but it'l only be about a tenner so dont worry too much! lol!

Im going to watch tv in bed in a mo and thats me for the day! x


----------



## babyloulou

Have a good day crap-buying Suz! :lol: 

Enjoy your tv day Ellen x

I got about 3 hours sleep altogether but for some reason can't sleep now! :-( I think I might get up, have my emolient bath, then tidy up for the invasion of the guests later! Then maybe have a nap this afternoon! They are not arriving from the airport until 11:30 tonight so definitely going to need a nap this afternoon if I'm expected to be awake when they get here! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww bless you Lou! Sounds like a good plan of action honey. You will def need a rest if they are coming round that late..........xxx


----------



## SBB

You'll definitely need a nap Lou!! Right going to get ready, catch up later :D 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies!! Just got my Graze box! Mmmm.... yummy stuff this week! :) Trying to find a ticker site that will give me a ticker to put on my work email telling people that I have 2 weeks left til mat leave starts... proving a bit difficult... anyone know of any?


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies

Thanks Casey, I recieved the box and the lovely note sweetie ...thank you soooo much!
OK so I stopped and got my Insteads and Clomid this morning.... I'm soooo tempted to take the Clomid since today is cd5 but I know I shouldnt :(

Happy Friday everyone!! YAY this week flew by


----------



## babyloulou

That must be so hard when they have given it to you Verna! I always wanted to take a months break but never had the will power! :dohh: :hugs:

Jess- I don't know of a ticker site that has one of those I don't think- i don't think I've ever seen one! :shrug:


----------



## Smile4me

I really don't know if I will have the will power this month hun to be honest... I'm sitting here with my keys in my hand as I left them in the parking garage a block away from work so I wouldn't be tempted :haha: :blush:
ARRRGGGGG what to do what to do....


----------



## babyloulou

What did you and OH decide? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

I sorted it Lou! Have a counting down ticker on my email now! :)

Verna, I know how hard it is hon. I actually did a secret round without telling OH just after one of our mc's... Luckily I wasn't too crazy on the Clomid so he didn't twig! :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

well my dh thinks we are taking a break from Clomid until January but he knows I picked up the prescription and the softcups this am.... we decided we were def going to try in November sooooooo maybe if I could control my mood swings, I could sneak one in like you did Jess? I don't know if I would feel right being deceptive but..... if I just don't tell him and we get preggers then all will be good right? He trusts me and my judgments so if I just don't say ANYTHING about Clomid I think all should be good. he just doesnt like all the pressure being put on us having to dtd on certain days and it doesnt feel natural plus my horrible mood swings... I think I can control it, plus it's way before Christmas that we would find out the results so........ if I did take it we would dtd up until December 4th..ish and we would be testing on December 11th so it's not near the 25th... and if I get moody I could say it's the Christmas crowd...:haha: I am so trying to rationalize my evil thoughts....:blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Have you treid takin it at different times Verna to try lessen the moods?? I played around with my doses and found I could manipulate the aggression! x


----------



## babyloulou

I wish I could agree with Ellen but I was awful, awful, awful on Clomid!! I'm sure you girls can remember my Clomoods! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

really hun? What time did you take it?
What is your opinion on the situation? lol


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Yes Lou I remember the infamous clomoods! Hahaha

Verna, I started taking it first thing in the morning before I left for work and by the time I got home I wanted to rip someone face off! The next cycle I took it abit hit and miss as was on hols and it wasnt TOO bad. The last cycle I was very angry anyhoo so took it at bed time and missed the moods............. xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Do you think I'm being deceptive if I take it and just don't tell him?
I just know that it worked once and I am holding on to the fact that it may work again.... I just want it to be sooner rather than later... ha!

LOL Lou I love it.. CLOMOODS!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I took mine at bedtimes and was a complete pyschopath :rofl: I really am not the right person to listen to about Clomid though as I felt like it sent me insane every month! I'd hate the bloody stuff if it wasnt for the fact it worked! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I think if he has said he just doesnt want the pressure then taking it without telling him will remove that pressure! :shrug: If he had said "I don't want to do it for a few months" then fair enough- but he hasn't said that x


----------



## Smile4me

well hun I am like you on Clomid... absolutely hate the stuff but know it works.
He just said he didn't like what Clomid does to me and that if we hadn't gotten pregnant on it, he would start a Clomid Ban for men lol... Maybe I'll just be a good girl and wait til January but try the preseed and softcups this month....


----------



## Peach Blossom

I found that Evening Primrose Oil 3000mg a day really helped with the moods... only take it up to Ov though.


----------



## Smile4me

oooo really? I have some at home and I think I took that on my month I got my bfp.... its' been so long I can't remember.... so if I start it today I should be good right?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah and it's good for your skin and hair!! But it needs to be 3000mg a day. The one a day capsules are normally 1000mg, so you need to take 3. My Dad, who is a Dr, suggested it to me to balance my hormones and help my skin! :) Shouldn't take it after ovulation or during pregnancy though. xx


----------



## Smile4me

Great, thanks hun I'll take some tonight :) There's just so much information out there about what to take what not to take etc. It just gets so confusing. lol


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know and different things work for different people. My top tip is to relax! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, Caz. I'm so excited for you to go get your results in Jan. Have you thought more about being in that study???

Hi, all! Laundry today. woohoo. Kids are tearing up the house, so I forsee some cleaning too! lol. ...I think I had too much sugar for breakfast. :( feeling pretty sick now. Darn FruitLoops!


----------



## caz & bob

yes hun think im going to go a head and do it xxxxx


----------



## kcw81

Verna don't take it! Remember how blown up and bloated your ovaries got?? You were freaking out and we all thought you had hyper stimulated ovarian syndrome or whatever it is called. Take off one more month girl! besides do you really want to be a crazy lady during the holidays? oh yah, I am glad you got the stuff.

sorry you ain't sleeping much lou!! I hate not getting enough sleep. hope you can take a nice long nap.

have fun doing laundry chell, sounds like a blast!

yesterday I went to the lunch with two girl friends and they surprised me with baby gifts. I was so touched, I wasn't expecting anything from them. One of the girls also gave me a big bag full of her 2 yr olds old clothes. AND the other day we went to DH's friend's house and they gave us a swing and a highchair and some misc other stuff. boy oh boy I am glad I waited to buy anything because I feel like I have gotten such a windfall of good used stuff in the past month. it pays to procrastinate!

I also went to the lactation clinic and bought the attachments for my industrial power breast pump my other friend gave me. I looked at the brochure and they show a pic of the lady with the two suction things attached to her breasts and she looks like a cow getting milked! I will be pumping in private for sure.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Verna I have to say I agree with KC, don't take it!! I know it works but also sooo many people get pregnant on a clomid break, that could easily be you! I think you should chill for thr holidays, try November, you can NTNP December too? I know you think now you can control the moods, but I'm not sure you actually can! You tried controlling the moods last cycle and from what I remember it wasn't very successful :haha: 

KC nice stash of stuff you got there! Loving your description of the breast pump! :haha: 

Ok so went to Primarni :happydance: £110 and I got so many socks and pants you wouldn't believe it! Seriously about 30 pairs of socks for me, and about 25 pairs of knickers!! Seems excessive but I'm just gonna chuck all my crappy old ones and just have my new ones :) 
Also got a dress that my sister tried on but didn't like, but would suit me! Couldn't try it on with bump but hopefully will be good after baby with tights and big socks and boots! 
Got a nightie for birth... A super soft dressing gown, another snuggly warm nightie. 
They had THE BEST all in one PJs! Sooo cool I really wanted one but restrained myself, because it's all in one it would take forever to undo all the buttons to pee! I just know I wouldn't wear it but it was amazing! 
Got OH some boxers and socks too. 
That's about it really! Oh and some fluffy on the inside knitted on the outside socks :D 
I LOVE PRIMARNI!!! 

Ooh and I'm getting maternity photos done tomorrow :happydance: will post them when I get them. My friend is doing them. Her website is www.bellanova.co.uk she's only done a few maternity ones... 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

You are right ladies, I will take the break :) Thank you so much for your input, it helped me rationalize for sure. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Good, right decision I think :D I hope you get your bfp anyway :hugs: although I think you also want to take the clomid cos it's a boy maker!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

lol I'll take whatever God gives us but yes a boy would be nice. :) I have to admit. :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Evening girls, just a quickie before I go in the bath! Its the first tea total weekend for DH before bubs arrives - I MIGHT kill him tho hahaha

Suz - £110 at Primarni?!!??! Flippin heck thats a loooooooooooooooot of pants and socks! Hahaha Cool on the photo thing too. DH took some arty shots of me last weekend so he can remember my, as he put it, sexiest figure EVER. The term "whatever" comes to mind hahaha x

Verna - Sounds like a good plan to wait until Jan (cos you wont need it by then FX!) Dont want you stressing out over xmas etc.........But make sure you have some boozy party nights as Im still convinced that helped me hahahaha x


----------



## SBB

God Ellen I wish my OH would say things like that to me :( so cute! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HI ladies. Sorry I haven't been on in a while. I just kinda pop in and out but I did finally leave my job so now maybe I can stay all caught up with the conversations and partcipate. If you all don't mind??


----------



## SBB

That would be great reeds!! Lol what's your name I've forgotten :dohh: 

Great you left your job! :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL...I think its Sandi. haha most days I am not sure. Yep I fianlly had enough and had to walk away. I resigned from my manager position on Sept 15 but they were still using me as manager on a lousy hourly rate...with no commission or travel pay. And then my dm was hateful and I cried all day at work Monday so I decided if it was best if I didn't go back. 

How are you SBB??


----------



## SBB

How mean of them given how long you've worked there... Horrible to make a pregnant woman cry! 
I realised I could have gone to Lou's wonderful front page to check your name! :D 

I am good thanks, suddenly dawning on me that I've got hardly any time to go!! Eeek... Slight panic :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow about 5 weeks!! Oh my I would panic a bit as well. 

I have been there for 4 years. And usually I was treated well but the new manager was not catching on to the training well and my time just seemed to keep getting dragged out. My last day was supposed to have been Oct 30 and every week all I got was one more week and so when I told my boss I felt like I was getting taking advantage of she went off on me and told me I should just be thankful for a job...I was like umm hello what part of I gave you my notice is you don't get?? I don't want this job!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm glad you've stood up for yourself and given them what for Sandi! I bet you feel so relieved :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, Sandi! Gender scan yet????? When is it???

Suz- you crack me up! I just adore you! Are knickers pants that are longer than shorts, but shorter than pants?? They must have been having a HUGE sale to get that many pants!

Verna-I wasn't going to give my input bc I know how impatient I am, but I think it is the right choice to wait until January. Hubs might be able to sense you're on it, and I think that conversation would go sour quickly when you explained that you were taking it without telling him. You guys have such great trust in each other, no sense in ruining that now! ;)

Afm- I've decided cleaning the house sucks. I cleaned the kitchen, the dining room, the living room, and I'm beat. I was getting shaky...Maybe the chemicals?? I was going to do the kids rooms, but that will have to wait...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HEy everyone!! Thanks for welcoming me back!!:) 

NO gender scan yet...its Nov 30. I did do one of those Intelligender test and it said boy. So we will see. 

Suz how many pairs of knickers did you get? And yeah are those pants or like what we call capris?

Lou how are you??

Onelil that is why I have boycotted cleaning...it wipes me out. LOL But it has to be done this weekend while the kiddos are gone my house is a wreck .


----------



## Onelildream

Haha. I heard about those Intelligender tests. Is there ever anyone that has gotten a girl prediction? All I ever hear about are boys.. Makes me wonder.... Save your receipet; I heard if it's wrong you can send the packaging/receipt back for a refund?? IDK. Just hearsay. Eek. the 30th! Woohoo! I'm having a scan the 29th. I'll be around 16 weeks; I hope the doctor can peek for me...I sooooo want a boy.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

There has been a few girls on the April thread who got girls and it was right. LOL I think I was the only boy...wow our scans are only 1 day apart. I hope he peeks as well. I am so excited about this scan but now that I am not working the days are dragging but with the holidays starting I am sure its all gonna fly by!! And soon Suz will be announcing little Jesus is here.:)


----------



## kcw81

hey Sandi! glad you left your job. must feel so relieved! 

Suz what a great haul you got. I am interested in this nighty you bought. So you are planning on wearing it instead of the hospital gown when you give birth? Don't you have to wear the gown so they can open it in the back if necessary? I would much rather wear a cute nightie than the gown! 

Ellen and Suz being so close your end dates I would be panicked too! yikes! its so weird not knowing exactly when it will come you know? I mean, you have to just be ready I suppose. That is why I don't really want to venture too far from home in my last few weeks before my due date in january but we have to go the inlaws in bend, 3 hours away on xmas for a couple days. I hope it doesn't happen while we are out of town.


----------



## babyloulou

Knickers are the same as your panties - ie. underwear


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:dohh: ROFL!! I am a dork!


----------



## SBB

Lol thanks Lou - yep if they were pants/trousers that would be a bargain!! Knickers are panties/underwear! :rofl: 

KC yep the nightdress is instead of a hospital gown. If I get my way I'll be in the pool anyway so won't need it. But if not its just a cute cheapie nightie that's above the knee so easy access for baby coming out! I guess if they did need to cut the back open I'd just take it off! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

They do sell cute hospital gowns that you can buy for yourself if you want, lol.
They only need access to the back for an epidural.

Plus, you'll want nightgowns/lounge clothes if you'll be in the hospital at all so you can look presentable with visitors coming and be comfortable.

I need to go buy some more maternity clothes... hmm, maybe tonight while DH is cooking?


----------



## Onelildream

bahahha! knickers are panties! lol. That's really funny.

Ohhh, there are some cute clothes at Motherhood Maternity, Lisa. And Ross Dress for Less if you want a cheaper selection. I'm swooning over many, but hubs will kill me if I buy any more! I'm obsessed. I think I have my collection almost the size of my regular clothes...I just need to get bigger so I can wear them all! lol

I'm making tilapia for dinner with Mango salsa. Mmmm. Last night was homemade brocc cheese soup, garlic mashed potatoes and baked honey coriander pork. yummy. I wish I had leftovers!


----------



## SBB

Mmmm can you come and cook something for me Chell :D 

Lisa Have fun shopping! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Sure Suz! I love cooking...And I'm pretty sure I need a trip to the UK. ;)


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep you can come cook for me too Chell! That soup sounds lish!

Im just watching the hangover. Pretty funny so far! x


----------



## lisaf

I got a few tops from Motherhood before... I was impressed with the selection and the pricing! 
I don't think Ross will have anything in my size... I can't find any regular clothes there I like really so I dont' think its worth braving that store for disappointment.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I was having a baby brian moment CHell. LOL COme cook for me too. I am home alone tonight so I doubt I cook a thing...besides I don't feel the best so probably just a bowl of cereal for me and bubs. 

I haven't bought too many maternity clothes. I have 3 pairs of jeans and 5 or 6 shirts and 1 dress. I need more but I just hate spending the money when I am not working now and won't really be getting out of the house much I am such a hermit.


----------



## lisaf

I don't really mind wearing the same few tops to work, I'm just so bored already and if one of them gets a bad stain or hole, then I'm screwed, lol... so I'd like to buy a couple more!

I'm still getting by with my regular jeans and my bella band... I can probably do that for a few more weeks but I want to have the maternity pants ready for when I need them so its not an emergency trip!


----------



## Onelildream

I'm a hermit too! So difficult to get out with the little ones, especially in the winter. I go to church every Sunday, but that's my only guaranteed outing, the one I actually have to get out of the car for. lol.


----------



## Onelildream

My pants are really tight, and they are some of my maternity ones! Stupid things...Supposed to go "under the bump," but that's hard when mine bump is so low right now...Oh well, at least it helps me to feel the baby easier. :) Speaking of which I just felt a flutter. wooohoo.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That's exactly how I am Chell. Church on sunday and I also go to the grocery store that day. ANd now that I am not working I don't know that I will leave the house more than that. So I am living in my pj's now. I am feeling depressed tonight...I so hate being home alone.


----------



## SBB

Sandi :hugs: sorry you are feeling depressed... :( 

Baby Jesus is going crazy! I am not that tired given I have been shopping most of the day, after Primark with my sister, OH made me (ok it didn't take much persuading!) go to our shopping centre and get a surround sound, and also went to Paperchase to get some new bits for the light... Can't wait to get that done. Baby Jesus better hang on until 39 weeks so we can get his room done! 

I have found some great stuff on Notonthehighstreet.com I can't wait to put the nursery together and post some piccies! :happydance: 

Right, guess I'd better go to sleep - night girls :wave: 

x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Night Suz. Can't wait to see those nursery pics.


----------



## babyloulou

Right my guests have FINALLY arrived from the airport so i'm finally off to bed as i have to be up at 7 with them :dohh: x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good night Lou!


----------



## Onelildream

Goodnight, Lou and Suz! 

Sandi- I know what you mean...my hubs works and goes to school from 8-7:30 Mon-Sat. :( Makes me lonely too...And my 4 years old isn't exactly adult conversation. lol.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Its not to bad one week cause my kids are here...but my ex and I have joint custody and we share them for a week at a time. SO this week I am all alone and watching all the old reruns of Nip/Tuck


----------



## Onelildream

Awe. Sorry. I'm just hoping 7:30 comes quickly bc I'm starving!!! I've got to snag a snack, I don't think I'll make it another hour! My kids just snacked on craisins and milk. eeew.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have had a bowl of ice cream and tuna sandwhich earlier. And I think I will be having some strawberry awake cereal here in a bit...just feeling nauseated again so not sure it will stay down..ugh the night neausea is getting me


----------



## Onelildream

:( Sorry. I've had it pretty good with nausea this go around...I mean, I haven't had much of it...But I sure have had a grip of migraines! Almost nightly now.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep I am with you on the migraines as well...my dr has given me Imitrex. But tonight not even that is helping...I am a all in one pity party. haha


----------



## NurseKel

No offense Sandi but I for one am over the moon you have all these symptoms cause that means........You're having a baby!!! LOL I have wanted you to have all these joys of pregnancy practically since I joined this forum so...YEA!!!! Love ya!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Kel your so right...I just wish they weren't kicking my butt so bad. LOL I guess this what happens when you get older and pregnant. haha I remember my pregnancies to be easy at 18 & 19. LOL


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls, so my aunt emailed me a list of all the baby stuff she has for me.
A crib that converts to a toddler bed
A Pack n Play with bassinet, changing station etc
A dresser
A 2 drawer nightstand
A rocking chair with rocking glider

This is so awesome, but now I don't know how to get it all home! They live a 5 hour drive away and me and DH both have sedans... I think we'll have to rent a truck? yikes! That might cost more than getting most of this stuff new!

She also mentioned she'd like the option to get back the rocking chair, crib and pack n play. Not that she wants them back for sure, just that she'd like the option to get it back when we're done having kids. This is totally fine with me (meaning no donations, garage sales or passing the stuff on to a friend). However, I'm now kind of paranoid.. what if my cats decide to claw up the pack n play (or my MIL's cats when its over there)... .what if I have a little terror of a kid who ruins the crib? I'm just a little worried about not ruining the stuff :dohh: 
I let her know I was worried and I'll see what she says.
I also don't think it will all fit, lol!! so we'll have to see!


----------



## kcw81

lisa that is so great that you get some free stuff! if she is offering it to you, she has to know that there is the risk of it getting damaged a little and she is okay with that, otherwise she wouldn't give it

I think the best things are the crib and pack n play so if you can break those down and fit those in your sedan that would be great. It would be nice for a rocker too, but you don't have to have one. you can just sit in a chair with your baby and if he wants to rock, then put him in a swing or vibrating chair. 

I agree, if you have to hire a u-haul its not worth it!

PS I just watched Tuesday's 16 and P and it was pretty bad. That gangster wanna be white guy cracked me up. he was such the exact stereo type of those white guys that want to be black and want to talk black walking around the mall with saggy pants. Yikes. They focused too much on that dumb fight about the girl he did it with a long time ago. Very dumb. what'd you think?


----------



## lisaf

I would love to also get the 2 drawer night stand... we'll be doing a closet organizer so the dresser isn't essential, but heck, if its a nice one, I may want it for my stuff :rofl: My dresser has cheap drawer bottoms that are falling out... that will only work if its a tall dresser though, if its a wide one, I don't think we can take it at all.
I know they would expect a few nicks and dings... but what if I have a little girl that goes crazy with markers or stickers on it? What if I have a little boy who deliberately damages it (this is not unheard of ... my husband apparently was caught sawing the corner of the house when he was a kid).
What if my cats shred the sides of the pack n play? You know? Their kids are angels, but I dont know that mine will be, lol... and with my MIL watching the kid(s) who knows what she'll let them get away with :dohh:

We have friends with trucks, but its so far to ask them to drive to pick stuff up, you know?

16&P - oh yeah that guy annoyed me REALLY bad... I loved that her mom didn't cave and decide it was ok that she was pregnant and that she didn't give up on parenting her properly. We have another Amber on our hands with the hitting, lol... did you hear they're filing criminal charges against Amber?


----------



## kcw81

morning girls, I am up early today - 5am my time. we are leaving at 7am for the inlaws in central oregon. it is a 3 hour drive and its supposed to snow over the pass and snow at our destination! Dh is great at driving in those conditions so I am not worried, I think it will be neat to see snow. This is the first time we have brought our dog with us to stay at someones house. hope he behaves!

what is everyone up to this weekend?

Lisa, Well just ask those people for their trucks! you can pay them for the gas and fill it up when you get back. People want to help if you just ask them, I have found. I know you are worried about your kids being hellions and ruining everything they gave you but I swear that this risk is implicit when someone is loaning you baby-toddler furniture. Toddlers are notorious for writing on things with food, markers, etc. Just talk to her like you were going to anyway and tell her your concerns and make sure she doesn't expect you to get them back in perfect condition.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all enjoying the weekend xxxxxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. I hope everyone has a great Saturday. xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies! Well I've cleaned and tidied and cooked today! Also refilled a floor cushion that did have foam in it with bean bag filling... Made such a mess!!! :haha:

Watched the first Harry Potter film this afternoon and am just settling down for X Factor!!

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend. Xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Who is caught up with 16 & P with Lori??


----------



## lisaf

I'm all caught up on 16&P and I think KC is too! :)

KC - thanks, you're so right! I just figure that her kids have been perfect angels and kept this furniture nice... lol... so I'd still be a bit embarrassed that my kids weren't as well behaved as hers :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I felt so bad for Lori...like her parents made her do something that she so didn't want to do. :( Did they finally go ahead and charge Amber with domestic violence??


----------



## Onelildream

:sad2: It's my baby boy's 2nd Birthday and we had to go to the Emergent Care. :( He was running and tripped and fell on a drawer! OMGosh I had to get my hubs from work bc I was crying and so upset. His face was gushing with blood... Luckily it didn't go all the way through, but he has a fat lip and 2 big gashes under his lip, a fat bruise on the back of his lip and cuts... He has to be on antibiotics bc of the bacteria that your teeth have on them, but he should be able to heal up ok. Oh my, what a crappy birthday! boohoo. I'm so emotional for him. He's my baby. I was so terrified; blood everywhere.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh hun that sounds like a rough day. I am glad he is okay. Giving him lots of loving mommy it will make you and him feel better.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh gosh Chell, poor little chap. :hugs: must have been quite scary for you. Hope he's ok and you've recovered. :hug:


----------



## Onelildream

He's sleeping cause it was all very traumatic. :( I've just been sitting here crying. I was trying to be so strong for him, but I can't help it...STUPID PREGNANCY makes me cry so dang much. I can no longer control it. He was so good though, and so calm. I was impressed with him. He's such a great little boy. I hate when my babies get hurt. I wish I could take it all for them...


----------



## TySonNMe

babyloulou said:


> I bet you are! Are you shattered?? Is it as worth it as they say?

It is worth it...it's just tiring work! 



kcw81 said:


> hi margaret! are you tired? what do you do with J when you have to go to the bathroom or take a shower?

We're very tired. We're having trouble putting Jax to sleep now, however, it does look like it's getting a little better slowly. I take a shower right after Jax's bath and OH usually lulls him to sleep one way or another.

I haven't had a chance to read back, but I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lisaf

Aw chell! So sorry he had a rough day! :(

reeds - I think the episode with Lori is an older one? Either that or I'm getting them all confused, lol.
And yes, they actually just finally filed charges against Amber.

AFM - Well my aunt is totally ok with wear and tear etc.. she said she probably won't want the stuff back, but that she just wants the option and totally understands that stuff will get used etc.
Here are some pictures (I blacked out her kid's faces, lol.. they're adorable but I dont' want her to be upset about her kids pictures on the internet, you know?)
Glider + ottoman + 2 drawer unit in the background
(I may have to turn this down for space requirements... both the space in the nursery, but also because I don't think its wide enough for my butt :rofl:)
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/IMG_1152a.jpg
Dresser (too tall to be a changing unit, but maybe we'll put it in the closet instead of getting an organizer unit... hmmm)
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/IMG_1150a.jpg
And the crib.. set up currently for toddler 
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/IMG_1151a.jpg

NOW.. I can't even pick up the crib during christmas because the toddler bed is backordered :dohh: so we'll definitely have to make a separate trip up there.. maybe we can borrow a friend's truck.. hmm...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MMM I don't know Lisa I just started recording them all..it say 2010. I just may be behind. LOL That is a great set!! I hope it all wrks out tha you can get it


----------



## lisaf

me too!! Lol thanks!
I think Lori might have been at the end of last season? (from googling I think it was first aired in March)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So I am behind...is there new episodes now that my dvr is not recording? I am new to finding things to watch since I stay home now I am finding TV to occupy my time. LOL


----------



## lisaf

lol... There have been about 3 episodes in the new season. Its on Tuesday evenings... maybe you have something else recording at that time?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MMM I dont know I will have to look...who have they done so far? I think I record new and old episodes.


----------



## lisaf

ummm I think the first girl was Brooke, then Felicia, Emily and the last one was Markai

Its very weird but I'm noticing a lot more of the girls are getting married or planning on it this season than ever before... think this is deliberate on the part of the producers?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Okay I have seen them too...I just haven't felt for them Like I did for the Lori girl. Yeah it does seem that way...I guess they need to change it up to keep us watching. LOL


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I wondered if it was because some people/young girls out there think 'of course they're struggling, they're not married.. MY guy will marry ME if I get pregnant' lol... you know.. make sure girls don't think its any easier if you marry the daddy?

I felt so bad for Felicia this season, but honestly it was Tyler and Caitlyn's episode that got to me REALLY badly ... season 1

PS.. I'm watching my cat Figaro right now hunt a bug... he's rarely out in the daytime let alone hunting etc, I just hear him at night causing trouble.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes Caitlyn and TYler got to me but they were so together and knew this was the right thing. They were so heartfelt and truly wonderful kids. This Lori girl you could tell she wanted to keep her baby and it broke my heart that her parents werent more supportive of her


----------



## lisaf

yeah, but I've seen some of the other girls and thought they would have been better off going the adoption route.
Lori did get to me pretty hard.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh I so agree. I was just so sad that she had no support to make a real choice on her own. I think she maybe could have made a great mom.


----------



## lisaf

I agree, but I also don't think she would have been a great mom now.. not without the support she needed. I think now she can still be a great mom later instead of struggling for so long with an unsupportive partner etc.. hmmm...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

And that is what I mean without the support no she probaly wouldn't have but I firmly believe we are suppose to help support our children even when they make life changing mistakes...she was more punished and left with no options and I think someday she will regret this decision and she will resent her parents for forcing her to make a decision she was unsure of.


----------



## lisaf

I hope she doesn't resent them. I hope she feels that it was for the best in the end.
From what I remember, her mom didn't want to get stuck raising another child... not that she didn't want to be supportive, but that she knew she'd end up picking up all the slack because Lori wasn't ready or able to be mature enough for that much responsibility.
Plus, she also knows that there is another childless couple out there who would love to raise the baby... I think the fact that they adopted Lori made them feel how beneficial adoption can be.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

They weren't really supportive at all...they didn't listen to what she had to say and basically told her if she didn't give the baby up she couldn't live with them. It was a sad situation...you could tell that she wanted to keep her baby and as a parent of a almost 16 year old the situation is my worst fear but if this would happen to my daughter I would support her and listen to what she has to say...most of these girls aren't ready to be mom but how many of them have we been surprised at how great they are. I guess I can just relate to all this cause I was a teen mom myself.


----------



## lisaf

I understand and most teen moms come out just fine. I know how straining it can be on the grandparents to basically have to help raise another child... not all of them are up to it (some are)... so they were saying if she wanted to raise this baby herself, she'd have to do it on her own... harsh, but not unfair, you know?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

And I guess we will have to agree to disagree in this case. I do think its too harsh simply because I think we are suppose to support our children no matter what the circumstances. :)


----------



## lisaf

Lol, sure we can agree to disagree... 
I just have seen a few examples of children who were 'supported' by their parents to the point that they never got out on their own.... not always the case, but tragic when it happens where adult children live off their parents (talking bout my in-laws here...) .. though I can also see a huge difference between being harsh with a teen vs. harsh with an adult child who needs to learn to support themselves.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh I agree there should be a limit...my brother for example my mother needs to kick him out on his bum...he is 27 and has done nothing with his life but yet my mother blames herself because she didn't support him enough as a kid. But when its a teen or a child I think its all a different situation. And I do agree there is only so much parents can do but when our children as teens make a mistake we shouldn't push them to make the decision we want no matter how simple we think it will make our lives cause I think in the long run more damage will be done.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks for chatting with me tonight Lisa. I am off to bed...I am so glad we can see each other points though and talk about it. :)


----------



## lisaf

reedsgirl1138 said:


> when our children as teens make a mistake we shouldn't push them to make the decision we want no matter how simple we think it will make our lives cause I think in the long run more damage will be done.

Awesome point!
And it was totally fun talking about this! :) Have a good night!


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls! Lots of USA chat last night! x

Ive just got rid of the BIL and nephew, ended up having a good night. Went out for tea and ate loooooooooooooooads! It was lovely! Then came back and watched a film so STILL need to catch up on xfactor...........Going out for some shopping in a bit, DIY stuff, then back to chill out!

Casey - Have a fab time visiting the family wont you. VERY jealous of the snow!

Jess - Hope the bean bag wasnt too messy. Been there done that and had to learn the hard way after the beans escaped and roamed my house for about 6 months after hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls. My guests are still here- we are just about to all go out for a carvery and then they are heading back to Scotland. I'm going to come back and chill too Ellen. I've still got xfactor to watch as well xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Swap you your carvery fir my DIY shoppping Lou??? Hahaha x

Apparently Katie has chopped off all her hair! :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## babyloulou

I saw that bit (caught odd clips at my mums) and I thought it was a wig!?!? She looked fucking stupid either way!! :rofl: And I thought she sounded horrendous too- although the judges loved it for a change! :dohh: I saw a 20 second snippet of Matt too! Very bizarre this week! :shock:


----------



## SBB

X factor is all weird this week! Katie looks like frodo :haha: 
Enjoy your lunch/diy shopping! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Just seen a pic and she looks like when they half morph into mice in the Witches film hahaha! BIZARRE!

Wasnt there some big to do with Cheryl and VVVVVV agner!?!??! Its like a fricking circus this year isnt it!


----------



## SBB

Ps we :sex: this morning, and straight after I got period pains that haven't gone away :dohh: think jesus was unimpressed at getting poked in the head!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yeh cheryl was pissed at something Wagner said to the press. It's not that interesting but dermot is so funny after cos he just doesn't know what to say!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Love some of Dermots faces sometime!

Awww poor jesus getting poked! There is such little room in there now its not suprising..............Im sure he's fine tho, I normally have a few niggly pains after we dtd too Suz xxx 

Ive had more RLT over the past few days and its STILL giving me a dodgy tum........If I keep this up it'll be what sets labour off Im sure! If not hubby is enjoying all the posts that say oral sex is GREAT for kick starting it, oh and nipple twisting lol! What a fun december Im gonna have hey?!??! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies!! :) just cooking a roast dinner.... Mmmm..... On X Factor do you think that Katie had her hair cut like Emma Watson to try and make her more popular?!!

Ellen, happy DIY shopping!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep I think so Jess! x Enjoy your roast mmm mmm xxx


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> If not hubby is enjoying all the posts that say oral sex is GREAT for kick starting it, oh and nipple twisting lol! What a fun december Im gonna have hey?!??! x

Lol there was a funny thread in 3rd tri, a girl 'took one for the team' in an experiment to see if swallowing really helped. It didn't. I'm sorry but if I'm overdue and feeling shit the last thing I'm gonna do is swallow :rofl: 

OH has always been to polite to let me anyway :rofl: plus he doesn't know its meant to bring it on so I'll be keeping quiet on that one! 

Mmmm enjoy your roast Jess! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! I had to "spit" the other night for the first time ever- just couldn't "finish" the job! :haha: 

Right i'm FINALLY watching xfactor! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

This weeks xfactor was just odd all the way! Katie was sh*te as per, Cher sounded flat as hell and looked wierd as did Rebecca - She looked liked she was about 40! Matt showing off his bod didnt work for me but still him to win! ANd Im glad Wagner stood up to Cheryl and made her look at d*ck! Saying she has the mannerisms of a "princess" was PERFECT seen as she'd just acted like a spolit brat! 

PHEW! Hahaha DIY shopping was good fun.....Check out b&q fr some lovely picies and canvas' for babies nurseries! Some lovely ones I was really suprised! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Sunday ladies!! xxx


----------



## lisaf

Rudeollie said:


> If not hubby is enjoying all the posts that say oral sex is GREAT for kick starting it, oh and nipple twisting lol! What a fun december Im gonna have hey?!??! x

:rofl: You know, you just gave me a brilliant idea though... if nipple twisting is good for starting labor, I bet nipple clamps work even better! I will make a fortune selling nipple clamps as labor-inducers...

Right... now i'm off to design my logo and packaging :haha:

Oh... and other USA girls, my friend just clued me into a super great steal for a baby sling. 
https://www.sevenslings.com/index.php/cart
Right now, if you use the promo code: turkey
you get your sling 100% for free, just pay Shipping and Handling (and the exchange guarantee fee if you're not sure it will fit..... shipping is a little pricey at almost $12 but the slings are normally $48 so its a great deal!).
Those of you (reeds) who stalk Megg33K already know about this, but I think KC and even Margaret might be interested!

They actually go up to large sizes too which is awesome!


----------



## babyloulou

I agree Ellen- I thought they were all rubbish this week. Matts voice still sounded good but didn't like him doing that song! And definitely didn't like the clothes (or lack of them!) i don't think he did either though- he looked SO uncomfortable! I've got a bad feeling about Matt tonight......

As usual Katie made me want to smash her face in, i thought Rebecca sounded out of tune (although she bores me anyway), Paige wasn't too bad but no one really stood out!! God I hope Katie goes tonight! 

Right just off to watch Harry Hill that i missed last night too xx


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL Lou! Spoken like a true pregnant woman! Hahahaha I LOVE the agression in your post there! Hehehe x If my dreams come true it'll be Cher and Katie in the bottom - just cos I dont like them hahaha 

Lisa - Too funny! Nipple clamps for mums to be! Hehehe!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh ladies send me any energy..I need to clean house today. I have the bathroom done...the smallest room in the house. LOL


----------



## NurseKel

Hi girls!
Thanks for the promo code Lisa! I just ordered the Autumn Blaze one for Cade and I. Yay!!! Can't wait to use it.
Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I am still recovering from my cold and Cade is still having low grade fevers (not sure if it's from shots or just a bug).


----------



## SBB

Aw kel hope you both feel better :hugs: 

X factor - erm WTF is this ollie murs song?! Is this for real? It's the worst thing I've ever heard. It's like a friggin panto - how embarrassing :dohh: 
Alexandra burkes new song is awful too. Sounds like some tacky crap you'd hear on holiday in the hotel nightclub! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha All our xfactor talk does make me chuckle! Totally agree on the Olly song, DH said it after about 30 seconds!

CHER OUT! CHER OUT! Hahahahhahahahahahahhahahaha! No particular order my arse btw - Katie first name called out! Pah! x


----------



## SBB

Omg I shouldn't have read that I haven't seen that far!!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Doh! Suz I thought you were up to speed from your last post! Doh! Sorry love xxx


----------



## caz & bob

that wagner threw again x factor is a fix he is a load off crap i think cher is going to win xxxx


----------



## SBB

Lol don't worry Hun! I saw it like 2 mins later and pretended to OH I just knew what was going to happen :haha: 

I like Paije but in reality he wasn't going to win so doesn't matter in the end. 

Cher won't win I don't think. No-one who has ever been in the bottom 2 has ever won I heard? It will be one direction or matt. Prob one direction as the type of people who actually vote are teen girls - who all love them! I think they're shit but whatever :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL thansk suz was worried Id wrecked it for you!

I say screw it Wagner to win - the show is a total farce. How can Simon use the "Im going to save the one who preformed best TONIGHT............" line EVERY week and NOW change his mind when Paije was better than Sh*tty Cher! 

R U B B I S H! x


----------



## SBB

It is all totally ridiculous - but we all love it :rofl: 

I don't think they've got rid of anyone who could actually have won, but it's still annoying! I sort of want wagner to win cos that would be sooo funny to see Simons face, but on the other hand I can't bear to watch any more of him!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Paige totally won that sing off!! I knew they'd save Cher though. Neither of them should have been in the bottom two though! Bloody Wagner and Katie! :growlmad: Did anyone hear Katie's interview in the backstage bit? "I just want the public to keep believing in me" sob, sob!!!! Yeah cos we've all bloody loved you so far you dick! :lol:

One thing i will disagree with you girls about is that I loved the Oly Murs thing! Thought it was good! :lol: So did OH! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

HAhahaha Too funny Suz and I totally agree!

Lol Lou, she is a d*ck! hahahaha x


----------



## SBB

Really Lou?!?!?! :rofl: I honestly thought it was the worst thing I've ever heard!!

Katie will go eventually - it is very annoying! And Paige was better although cher was quite good... I don't really like her but she did sing well. It was so obvious they'd all save her, but Louis should have let it go to deadlock! 

X x x 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep shouldve been deadlock - The judges are bloody hypocrites! Louis saying hes supported Paije all the way through and then choosing her! Dick idiots hahaha!

Im off for a super early one tonight as last night was v v late and this baby has been going bonnkers all day long................Try not to chat too much ok! Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I did think he was going to for a minute there- still think it would have been Paige that left though! Although saying that I thought Katie would have had less votes than Aiden last week- and I was wrong so it could have been Cher :shrug: 

I went on Facebook during it and everyone was going on about loving the Oly song- then I came on here to discover you two were haters! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Night Ellen. I'm going up to read in a minute too- I'm knackered after my visitors! X


----------



## caz & bob

carnt believe that Gillian in im a celeb why the hell did she sign the thing to go in she a wast of time if i was in there i would drown her in the pool xx


----------



## SBB

Night girls :wave: 

Caz I don't watch it but you crack me up!! 

I have got some of my maternity photos back. I'm not going to post them all now, I will tomorrow. They have been photoshopped a lot so I will post a couple of the before/afters... They look great though :) This is my fave (bear in mind it has seriously been photoshopped a lot!!! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity8.jpg

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

thanx hun if i crack you up like the pic xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Wow! How gorgeous suz! Cant wait to see more! xxx 

Nighty night xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- that is stunning! You look absolutely gorgeous on it! :flower: Seriously gorgeous! I'd give ya one! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

PS: where's your maternity underwear from? It looks loads confuse than anything I've got!


----------



## SBB

Thanks Lou, if I hadn't had one this morning I'd take you up on that!! :rofl: 

Here is the before of that one, will post the rest tomorrow 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity10before.jpg

x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Suz you are absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> PS: where's your maternity underwear from? It looks loads confuse than anything I've got!

Looks loads confuse?!?! 

The knickers are just primarni, the bra is debenhams. It's quite nice, 2 pack for £16 I think. To be honest I don't wear them that much as they don't give as good a shape as my John Lewis one. But nice for pics! I'll post a link xxx


----------



## SBB

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Suz you are absolutely beautiful!!

Aw thank you hun :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

It was meant to say "loads more comfy" than mine! :lol: Damn stupid iphone! :lol:

I have bought loads of maternity bras and they are all soooooo uncomfortable! :-(


----------



## SBB

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...152010704960_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Lingerie~Bras
They do several colour combos! 

x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Your welcome. Thanks for sharing your pics...can't wait to see the rest. I have been thinking about having maternity pics done but I can't decide how far along I should be...


----------



## babyloulou

I'd not even considered them- but seeing Suz pics makes me want to get some done really bad!!


----------



## SBB

The debenahams one is seriously tight! I got a 36 and am usually a 34 - it's really really tight, and not just cos I've got bigger, compared to my other same size bras it's defo tighter - so I'd go a size up at least.. 

The John Lewis one is really comfy - battery on laptop about to die but I'll try and find it tomorrow and post a link. 
It's actually a mastectomy(?) bra, grey and white. 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'll go and have a look on John Lewis now xx


----------



## SBB

I'd go slightly earlier than I did - maybe 32-33 weeks. I haven't put on much weight anywhere other than bump, but the last couple of weeks my arms/legs have got bigger and I could see it in the pics. I do also look HUGE in some of them - obviously I got her to delete those ones!! but I think I didn't realise how big the bump would make me look, especially next to Danny who is really skinny! I'm not by any means saying I'm fat by the way :haha: just that it's a bit shocking compared to normal pre-pregnancy photos. And also what I see in the mirror wasn't quite what I saw in the photos! Some in a good way, some not! 

I wanted to have a 'proper' hard firm bump whereas before it was kind of a bit jelly like!! But yeh I could have got my butt in gear and done it a couple of weeks ago... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Did your OH have any taken with you Suz?


----------



## SBB

Yep quite a few - he wasn't happy!! Hates having photos taken. If you go on my FB my friend Cassy who took them has tagged me in one, you might be able to see the rest in her album if it's open to view... I will post them tomorrow anyway... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I can't see you tagged in any- must have been set as a private tag xx


----------



## SBB

Hmm I don't really understand FB esp on my phone! Will post them tomorrow anyway 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ok- I'll keep an eye out xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, you look AMAZING!!! Wow! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Thank you :D I'm really pleased with them - even if they're slightly unrealistic :haha: 
I slate celebs for being so airbrushed but this is different... I can't think why exactly, but I'm sure it is :haha: 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think I may go about 30-32 weeks. I can't wait to see the rest of your pics.


----------



## SBB

My friend hasn't put them on her site yet, but look at the little boy on the homepage - too cute!!! 

https://www.bellanova.co.uk/default.html

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh he's adorable! Those eyes!


----------



## lisaf

OMG Suz- How stunning do you look? I mean yes the first one is airbrushed, but it looks magazine-worthy and I don't think there's enough airbrushing in the WORLD to get me magazine-worthy in a bra and panties :rofl:
Can't wait to see the rest!!

Kel - you'll have to let me know how the sling works out for ya!! :) I'll be sticking my dog in it when I get it to make sure the size is right :rofl: Will try to take pictures if I can and if I don't look like total crap in them.


----------



## SBB

Thanks Lisa! You'd be amazed what a good bit of airbrushing can do :haha: I'll post all the before and afters tomorrow Alongside each other.

I think I have sciatica(?) I feel like there's a trapped nerve in my back on the left just above the pelvis, and it's hurting down into my leg. Started yesterday and I was hoping it'd be gone but it's worse today :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

aw, hope the pain goes away Suz.. I don't know much about that kind of thing.

I know airbrushing can make me look amazing in regular pictures, but I don't think it would work naked! :)
I almost did some nude shots for a friend in college who was taking a photography class... she couldn't get anyone to model for her... once I volunteered my roommate did too - after refusing when asked the first time- and I'm still bitter because my roommate got the photos done and somehow the friend never found time to do mine :( I looked SO much better back then!! Grr!


----------



## SBB

Just reading up it might be pelvic girdle pain. Although I've had it before pre pregnancy so maybe sciatica. Might go to pregnancy yoga tomorrow and also get a tens machine, for this and labour... 

Lisa that's a shame you didn't do the photos... I love looking back at photos and it's a shame we don't take more generally, I think I'll regret that when I'm older. I don't think I would do any totally nude - I'm not that brave!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- yep that's sciatica honey! :-( It stinks! I get it on and off- if I try to walk the dogs or something like that. It doesn't hurt if I do nothing! Good excuse really! :winkwink:


----------



## babyloulou

I don't think you're allowed to use a tens machine until either 36 or 37 weeks of pregnancy- can't remember which! :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

Well the full nude shots weren't going to be porn shots, lol.. my friend's shots were mostly focused on a single body part like the bend of an elbow etc.. of course she didn't show me all of them :rofl:
I always think I'll look horrible, then a few years later I think back and realise how GOOD I actually looked and regret not doing more photos.
But I'm not very sentimental.. my husband loves to look back at photo albums and I just remember what everything looks like well in my head so I don't need the reminders as much if that makes sense?


----------



## SBB

Oh well I'd better do nothing then :happydance: it's not pleasant is it?! 

Ah well. I am going to carry on making my light tomorrow, will hopefully have it done by the end of the week then I'll post piccies! 

I'm off to sleep now anyway... Night night :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

oh Suz.. are you going to do any origami pieces in it? I thought those would be neat to add if you don't have any already! :)


----------



## lisaf

Oh, and just for fun, here's a picture of my kitty from this morning.. she sleeps sitting up like this all the time! :) https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Cats006.jpg


----------



## SBB

Oh ok thanks Lou, I'll check that out. 

Lisa I didn't think you were going to do porn shots :rofl: more arty but still nude! 

Margaret I saw your pics of Jackson on fB earlier - he's looking so cute!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> oh Suz.. are you going to do any origami pieces in it? I thought those would be neat to add if you don't have any already! :)

Great idea! I wasn't going to but yeh I think I will :D thanks! And can easily make out of white paper so no painting involved :happydance: 

Your cat is so cute!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night Suz- I'm off to sleep too now x

Cute cat Lisa- my terrier sleeps sat up sometimes! So funny! :rofl:

Night everyone else xx


----------



## SBB

Night Lou :wave: 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Suz, that pic is absolutely beautiful! You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## kcw81

Suz you are so hot! One hot mamma! that is a beautiful pic. 

cute kitty Lisa!

HEllo to everyone else! hope you all had good weekends. we are back from the inlaws and it went fine, I was overly anxious about the visit and it turned out just fine. they didn't make THAT big a deal outta me and I felt pretty safe and not like a spectacle. I am a worry wart. IT was fun taking our dog with us, it actually provided a nice distraction so that all the focus wasn't just on us the whole time. Anyway check in with all you ladies tomorrow!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls! Casey glad the weekend went well - I worry too much over stuff too and then its all ok in the end, dont worry you are not alone hun!

Lisa - Your cat sleeps like my moggy cat does! Its so funny cos sometimes he does the head drop and wakes himslef up!

Suz - Sorry about the sciatica. I wonder if the weather being xtra cold set it off in you cos mine was terrible yesterday for not reason! Ive had its since about week 16! 

Ive not developed SPD. The most horrendous pain in your pelvis and thighs on a night.............Friday night was the start of a wonderulf (!) new symptom of it too.........Grinding in my pelvis and hips as I turn over in bed, It made me gag so much I was almost sick! lol!

Lou - Hope you are recovering and just chillin out today from all your guests!

Ive got to tidy everywhere up as mum comes to stay tomorrow. Its D-day on wednesday so just want her and me to sit and reminicse over dad, remember the good times and not the final month you know? x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning everyone! :hi: I have finally recovered from my outrage at last night's X Factor results... So disappointed in the British public!! 

I'm in my penultimate week at work! :happydance: So looking forward to being at home and sorting everything out! Really should start thinking about a hospital bag at some point too!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, sorry about the sciatica.... I have an exercise that I do called the Elephant walk that may help you... lift you leg up, bent at the knee as high as you can then turn it out to the side and lower it. repeat on the other side.... you can either do it on the spot or moving... you some times see footballers doing it as a warm up. Found it's helped me in the past. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Thanks jess I think i know what you mean so
I will try that :D 

I was reading yesterday that only 1% of women get sciatica in pregnancy, and it's not because of pregnancy, it's something you've already had or would have had anyway. 
Actually what everyone has is pelvic girdle pain. It's basically same symptoms so docs often diagnose sciatica. 
Anyway it doesn't really matter - either way it flippin hurts!! I have had it pre pregnancy though so not sure what it is. 

Ellen have fun tidying! 

Not sure whether to go to yoga or not :shrug: left my bump seatbelt in OHs car... Oops. 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah that is correct suz! Mines from a back injury snowboarding about 6 years ago. Ive got a really dodgy back from it so was told to expect sciatica! 

Like you say tho it frickin hurts whether its PGP or sciatica!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls x

Suz- mine feels like an electric shock going through my bum cheek! It's only mild though. What's a bump seatbelt????

Ellen- I hope everything goes ok with your mums visit and it's not too sad for you :hugs:

Jess - I haven't packed a hospital bag either yet! I was so organised first and second tri- haven't done anything for about 6 weeks now though! Haven't even put the stickers on the wall in the nursery! X


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!! My baby has moved to the 8th box on my ticker!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls wrapping all my sons prezzies up for Christmas he has been spoilt again but love it xx


----------



## caz & bob

not long now lou my niece only has just over a week left carnt wait she keeps getting backache xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I know what you mean about productivity dropping off! :haha: Think I really should start sorting myself out now! Very cool that you've moved up a box! :)

Caz, I thought I was being organised buying Christmas presents this early... let alone wrapping them!! You are uber efficient!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god don't talk about Xmas!! Definitely haven't started on that yet! :lol: I haven't even got out of bed yet today- although i did have one of the least itchy nights ive had so far and actually managed to sleep last night! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay!! That's great news. Hope it continues to be less itchy. xx


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies
Suz, I can't see any pics?


----------



## SBB

My bloody computer is doing my head in!! It keeps crashing randomly - gonna have to take it in. 

Ok here is the done pics, I am trying to upload the 'befores' so I'll edit the post and add them in a bit... 

Before:
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/suzanne031.jpg

After:
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity1.jpg

Before: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity10before.jpg

After:
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity8.jpg

Not sure if colouring different but I have 2 of this one: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity10.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity3.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity2.jpg

Before: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/suzanne160.jpg

After:
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity4.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity7.jpg

Before: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/suzanne263-1.jpg

After:
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity9.jpg

This one is RIDICULOUSLY airbrushed :haha: I don't even have a before as she'd already airbrushed it a bit before putting it on the memory stick... 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity5.jpg

I don't think I really like this one: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity6.jpg

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh my god they've come out HUGE!!! Not sure how to change that on photobucket! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

They are so lovely Suz! But Im not convinced much airbrushing had to be done hahahaha! The before and afters look pretty similar to me so just accept you are a stunning yummy mummy to be ok?!??! x


----------



## SBB

Thank you :D It's pretty easy to look good with all that lighting :haha: Some of them are hideous honestly! There's about 250 photos and only about 20 good ones! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I agree with Ellen Suz- they don't look very airbrushed to me! They are practically the same! You look beautiful! :flower:


----------



## kcw81

oh my god suz you are such a lovely lady! love these pics. they are so pretty. My DH would not pose for pics like this so hats off to yours. DH hates being in any pics.

Ellen sorry about your pelvic pains! they are a bitch aren't they? they damn well better go away right after the baby comes out because how hellish would that be to still have a bit of that pain whilst trying to take care of a newborn?

Lou and Jess I am with you guys and not been very productive for the upcoming birth, nor getting the xmas presents together. we will have to do a lot of shipping of gifts this yr so got to get those in the mail early!

Hello Caz and Verna and everyone else online!

Today I will be packing for thanksgiving in arizona, leaving tomorrow AM. I can't wait till this little stint of holiday is over so I can get back to getting rest and getting organized for the dang baby!


----------



## SBB

Wow I didn't realise you were off tomorrow Casey! I've forgotten how long for? 

My friend did all my pics for nothing, and I said I'd post them in 2nd/3rd tri sections to try and promote her business a bit (she's just opened a studio/shop and quit her old job). But that was before I saw them :haha: 
I am really pleased with them but I don't want to post them and for everyone to think I'm a poser!! I'm not exactly wearing much in most of them! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Smile4me said:


> Morning ladies
> Suz, I can't see any pics?

Morning Verna :wave: sorry I missed that post - can you see the pics now? 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Lol! Suz I had a make over girls family photo shoot in London last yea by the peeps who do xfactor and strictly etc etc and the lighting never made me look that good :haha::haha::haha:

Casey - youre away AGAIN!!!!!!!!!! Your a little jet setter arent you! Hope you have a good time but are back soon so you can get resting and start nesting!

Im nesting mad at the mo - what about you suz?? I must say I LOVE having someone due so close to me to compare notes :hugs: Im on my 6 cup of RLT now too so BRING it ON baby! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Post them Suz!!! :thumbup: They are expected to be posey-fied! (just made up a new word there! :lol: )


----------



## SBB

Ellen I would defo be nesting if we were in the new house! I am making stuff though and really thinking about what we need to do bubs room so the second we're in I can start nesting properly! 
Is your nursery done? Can we see photos?? 

6th cup today?!?!?!?! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Post them Suz!!! :thumbup: They are expected to be posey-fied! (just made up a new word there! :lol: )

Love the new word :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Suz they are GORGEOUS!!!!!! YOU ARE A BEAUTY HUN!

well I talked to dh Friday, he was making me a drink and I told him I almost took the Clomid and he told me it would have been fine, if I think that will help then I should go with my gut instinct... I gave him a big hug and told him No, I didn't listen to my heart, I listened to my head and my Clomid girls... ha!!! We started dtd now, I CANNOT figure out how to get these darn softcups in? I tried last night and dh and I both laughed so hard, there is no way anything stayed in....:haha::blush: 

:help: ME!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I do too Lou! We should invent more words me thinks!

God Suz NO! Hahaha My 6th cup ever lol! And I have taken some pics on my phone so will transfer them once hubbys home cos he was running some software/defrag thing on the PC and Im sure i'll knack it if i dont wait for him to give me the all clear hahahaha! 

Did you order that unit I got btw?? Cos its in the bloody sale now! Doh! x


----------



## babyloulou

Yet more Verbaudet hassle!!! I honestly don't think I am going to order from them again! It's driving me mad! It's so stupid and confusing I don't even think I can explain it here to be honest!! Basically they sent me a mouldy thing for the nursery- i've been trying to arrange a collection of it for return- instead they tried to collect a La Redoute order (their sister company) that I haven't even had delivered yet!!! Not only that but they tried to collect it from my old address! So I rang La Redoute (after Verbaudet) and they have cancelled my order with them for no reason but charged me for it twice. Verbuadet have also charged me twice for the mouldy piece and again cancelled the return!!!! :growlmad: :growlmad: 

So...... now La Redoute have tried to reinstate the order but I've had an email just now telling me that 4 out of the 7 items are no longer available!! But they've charged me AGAIN (for the third time). And Verbaudet have still not collected the mouldy thing! They've also told me they can't replace the mouldy item unless I order and pay for it again in advance of the refund for the mouldy item!!! No way am I paying again until I have ALL my money back! Twats!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou that sounds VERY wrong! I would call CAB about that cos I know for a FACT they cannot demand you order and pay for another item if one prior is faulty! What d*ck heads! 

I cant believe La redoute are going t*ts up too cos they were FAB compared to Verbaudet!


----------



## babyloulou

Instructions here Verna..... https://oochi.biz/instead/public/pdf/instructions.pdf

and here's a video...... https://www.softcup.com/video-tutorials


----------



## babyloulou

The worst thing is I still haven't got any bloody nursing/hospital pajamas or clothes because thats what's been cancelled!! God they are infuriating!


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Lou, it just felt so weird just inserting it straight up? I guess maybe I did have it right but I took it out because it didnt seem right.... I guess we will give it another whirl tomorrow.


----------



## SBB

OH MY GOD Lou I'd be going absolutely mental at them!!!! I don't even know what to suggest - what a monumental fuck up - I don't see how it's sooo hard!! 

I emailed and demanded a call from a manager after being told once again they had no record of my order... A manager called me and took my order for another one, with the 50% off code I'd used before. But it's not here yet... Hmmm! Who knows :shrug: 
I told her how shit they are, and I told her about your mouldy set Lou, and that we all slag them off on here. She said she'd pass it all on but we'll see. 

Ellen I'm glad it's not your 6th today :haha: 

Verna - check out those vids. But basically you squeeze it together so it's thin, then push it in and towards your back, not upwards! I actually found though that I needed to push it forwards.... As otherwise it actually sat in front of my cervix! But seriously practice without :sex: because you need to be able to do it right to save the good stuff :lol: 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies. I sang in church yesterday. Eek! I was sooo friggin nervous!

I got a horrible headache at 1pm and had it all evening and night. I've been getting massive headaches daily now. It seems like any time I have any sort of sugar I get one almost immediately.

Max is doing well. His lip and mouth are healing up nicely. Thank goodness. Poor thing in the ER on his birthday was not fun! He keeps bumping it and getting ticked off though. OUCH!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Chell! Glad to hear Max is doing better, and hey its a story to tell when he gets older isnt it? Lookin on the VERY brightest of sides hahaha! Brave you singing in front of church, I dont even sing in front of myself lol! 

Suz - If Id had my 6th cup I think Id be needing you lot right here NOW with hot water and towels to help deliver hahaha x


----------



## kcw81

hey chell did you have a solo? how nervewracking!

suz yeah you better be careful about posting those pics too many places because I personally think you look like a hot sexy pregnant lady and if those pics get to the wrong pervert guy they might get around!! not saying your pics are perverted but there are some perverted dudes out there who enjoy the MILF preggo look!

I know you guys I can't wait to be done with the travel so I Can try to rev up my so-called nesting instinct. I will be back home this weekend.

Verna hope you can figure out the softcup insertion! thats why I didn't do it because I am a klutz and was afraid I would F it up and spill sperm at the crucial moment.

LAdies what is your biggest fear about having the baby? Mine isn't about the pain or anything, mine is about whether the baby is going to come out normal and healthy.


----------



## Smile4me

aww, Glad to hear Max is doing good, I had to go back and read what happened, that's scary!!!! One Birthday your little guy will never forget :(

Thanks Suz, I will def try that, one more question when you squeeze it together do you does the rim go up or sideways?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have to admit KC that my biggest fear is not knowing what to do straight away... All the Gentle Birth stuff I've been doing has me relaxed about the birth and confident baby Peach will be fine, but I'm scared they'll hand her to me and I'll drop her or something!... also I have a real anxiety about doing a No.2 when I push! Stupid I know considering everything that will be going on, but that's the way my mind works!! :)


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies, how are you?
trying to catch up on the posts

Suz- like everyone said, you are gorgeous, what a beautiful pregnancy photo :hugs:

Verna- good luck with the softcups, ha ha Lou is too cute posting those links for you. I tried them before I dont think I had it right either, they are big and awkward.... :blush:
I think a break from Clomid is still a great thing, that seem to work for us

Peach blossom- sorry still trying to get used to first names, I think your fear is very normal and we all have it. I am so scared of my 12 week scan as I am getting the trans nuchal test to hopefully rule out some abnormalities. It takes us so long to get pregnant and then we just want a very healthy baby.

Chell- congrats on your singing, I am sure you did great

AFM- well eating like a little piggy....I am already up a full 5 lbs....not good, the book says 2-4 lbs first tri and I still have over 4 weeks to go. How much weight did you guys gain in the first tri if you dont mind me asking?
I have no nausea really...just hunger sometimes I think if I felt sick I wouldnt be gaining..ha ha

Cheers, Cat


----------



## kcw81

Jess I agree with you about the pooping, I don't want that to happen to me but I don't know how to avoid it if you have to push so hard with all your might! I hear ladies push so hard that blood vessels pop in their face!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Britt :hi:

Verna- they do feel weird and look like they can't possibly go in the way it says- but they honestly do. Just hold it so the cup is hanging down the inside of the rim, squeeze the rim together between your fingers so it is squashed together, insert it in and upwards(it kind of feels like its going in vertically) afterwards i used to use a finger and check it was covering my cervix :blush:

Chel- glad Max is OK :hugs:

Casey- I think one of my main fears is the poo-ing during pushing! :blush: I am also nervous that my skin will cause me problems during labour- either stop me being able to stay in the water or my skin will be too sore to breastfeed.

Suz- I didn't think of the privacy issue actually! That is a good point! Maybe post her details and website without the piccys?

AFM- Verbaudet have just made the mistake of sending me a reply to an email I sent over a week ago asking when the collection will be. I have replied in \GREAT detail- ranting about them- I've also copied in La Redoute!!  Wankers! I've told them if it's not sorted within a week I am going to go straight to Head Office! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Pooing and tearing and zoning out too much! I know I wont FEEL myself tearing cos the pressure is so intense but its the after bit...........Pooing I dont THINK will be a problem cos Im having the "clear out" stage already.

Cat, the only advice I can give you is to not read anything about weight in the books! Easier said than done I know but you gotta let your body and baby tell you what and when to eat...........This is what Ive done and Im so glad I did cos Im sure its made me feel better, when I started out trying to control it and was weighing myself I always had a funny naisea - since I stopped and gave in so to speak Ive been fine and am mainly bump xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Thankfully it wasn't a solo!

Jess with the epidural I was totally scared to poop while pushing, but your body usually empties out it's contents before labor starts to get too intense, from what I've encountered... So you should be fine! Even if by chance it did happen, I'm sure the doctor would be discreet and hubs will be by your face, not your bum. lol. 

Britt/Cat- I have gained a few pounds too.

1 week until my scan! woohoo!


----------



## kcw81

Lou when we all give brith you should keep a score sheet on the front page of our group stating who pooed and who didn't!


----------



## Rudeollie

kcw81 said:


> Lou when we all give brith you should keep a score sheet on the front page of your group stating who pooed and who didn't!

 Oh god Casey! :blush::blush::nope::haha:


----------



## Britt11

kcw81 said:


> Lou when we all give brith you should keep a score sheet on the front page of our group stating who pooed and who didn't!

:rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

What's marmite?


----------



## Onelildream

Nevermind. I looked it up. It looks horrible. :sick: Forget I asked. lol


----------



## SBB

Eek I didn't think about pregnancy perverts!!! :rofl: I'm sure they don't trawl forums surely :sick: 
Oh well I posted them now but perhaps I'll take them off... 

Casey I think my biggest fear is there will be something wrong with him too. Not looking forward to shi*ting myself either :rofl: but they see it ALL the time, and you'll never see them again so just don't worry about it. :shrug: 

Chell glad Max is ok... Marmite is like Vegemite if you have that? It's yummy! 

Verna - what Lou said! You squeeze it so the rim goes long and thin, then push it in and it will go kind of backwards... I'm not sure how to describe it really!! I'd get one and have a good practice and you'll work out how best to do it... 

Cat - totally agree with Ellen, ignore the books. There's always posts in the tri sections about who's gained what - and there is no set rules - everyone is totally different. Listen to your body and go with what feels right. Try and be healthy if you can, but that's so much easier said than done!! 

Lou I hope Vertbaudet sort it out!! 

And really - who pooed on the front page!?!?!? :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## Britt11

Suz, you could always add a smiley face to your pic like my DH did for me :rofl:
this is my "bump" or should I say "bloat" pic from one week ago- I am even worse now (and yes I was holding my breath)... ha ha, some girls on my other thread wanted a piccy so I posted this

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







pic 3.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good day ladies!! 

Suz all those pics are great!! Your stunning. 


Oh my I don't know that I want to be known as a pooer on the first page. LOL


----------



## caz & bob

aw love the pic britt you girls are so funny xxx


----------



## SBB

Lol Cat that's funny!! There's nothing of you! Honestly don't worry.. I've put on about 2 stone now :wacko: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Cat you look brill on that photo! Don't worry about weight honey- these are 9 months where we don't have to! :thumbup:

Well Pregnancy Yoga was a little bit more challenging tonight. It's getting slightly harder each week! I thought it was going to be as easy as the first session each week! :rofl: We did hip strength and pelvic floor tonight. Reckon I'm going to feel it tomorrow! X


----------



## SBB

Oh I think I forgot to say - I went to pregnancy yoga and she wasn't there :growlmad: she had a training day - you'd think she'd have mentioned it last week when I said I was going to go?! wasted a whole hour driving there and back :dohh: 

Do you enjoy it Lou, think it's worthwhile? 

x x x


----------



## Britt11

ahh you girls are too sweet (I did pick the most flattering pic of the several he took ha ha) thanks for the advice on the weight gain, really appreciate it

I can imagine the yoga is challenging Lou- good for you. I want to enroll in that soon

hugs,


----------



## NurseKel

Okay ladies, I read and caught up but for some reason the main thing that stuck in my head was all the talk of pooping! LMAO! I have had two kids and haven't pooped with either one. And of course I had one by epidural and as you ladies know...one all natural. Our bodies definitely have a way of clearing out before babies. I can also say in all the deliveries I have assisted with as a nurse I have only seen one lady poop during labor. 
Also, you ladies are all fabulous and as we all know, we worked damn hard to concieve these babies. So, my point is this......when each one of us put so much into getting pregnant such as; Clomoods, diets (including some really weird nasty things), sex ALL the time (even when we didn't feel like it), exercise, shoving unusual things into our vajay jays and temping/charting. How in the hell could we not be kick ass moms!?!?!?! Please know that each one of you will fall in love with your baby the minute you lay eyes on them and you will know exactly what to do from the minute they are laid in your arms. I promise. But just in case, there are some of us with experience that will be more than happy to help you.


----------



## babyloulou

There really is nothing on you Cat :hugs:

Suz- yes i think it's worthwhile. I wasn't sure the first week as it felt like we hardly did anything but it's definitely getting more involved. We are also doing a lot of breathing exercises which I'm glad about as we didn't do them at Antenatal x

That's rubbish about your yoga! :growlmad:


----------



## babyloulou

Awww that's lovely Kel :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Cool I'll go next week then Lou :) 

Kel that's lovely :hugs: and you're right of course... 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies. 

Kel you're so lovely :hugs:... and wise! :)

I'm just back from my self hypnosis and visualisation class. OH was taught how to give me a lymphatic drainage massage to help me not retain water! Then we were guided through a visualisation called "practice birth" which is what it sounds. Whilst in a state of deep relaxation and self hypnosis she talks through the first contractions to the passing of the placenta asking us to visualise our baby in a perfect position etc. Was really amazing and I got all emotional at the "birth"! OH fell asleep! Well, we were all on giant cushions on the floor! :haha: Looking forward to him practising the massage on me 2 -3 times a week!! :)

Lou, Vertbaudet are rubbish. So sorry that they've been such arses!! :hugs: Glad you're enjoying the yoga. I haven't done my pilates dvd for ages cos of my shoulder... may try it again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Britt11 said:


> Suz, you could always add a smiley face to your pic like my DH did for me :rofl:
> this is my "bump" or should I say "bloat" pic from one week ago- I am even worse now (and yes I was holding my breath)... ha ha, some girls on my other thread wanted a piccy so I posted this
> 
> :hugs:

Love that pic! And there is no bloat going on there... believe me I know bloat!! :) Such gorgeous girls on this thread... I feel decidedly frumpy and unkempt!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: he fell asleep?! That's hilarious! I think it sounds amazing.. Next time I'm going to do it :D 

Jess you're a gorgeous girl too - you are not frumpy!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw thanks Suz... I think I feel like I should make more of an effort, but I have never been arsed!! :rofl: Even before I was pregnant! :)

Not sure whether OH actually fell asleep fell asleep or was so deep in to the hypnosis that he tuned everything out, but he couldn't remember a single thing from the "practice birth" which was at least half an hour! He came round when we all did, but I did hear him do a few of his sleep twitches next to me!! :haha: At least he didn't snore! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

You are definitely not frumpy Jess!! And if this natural birth thing is anything to go by you are going to look a hell of a lot more serene and beautiful after the birth than the rest of us! :haha: We'll be sweating and screaming away and you'll be there smiling your way through it! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I hope so Lou! And by the looks of things OH will be asleep in the corner! :rofl:

OH is playing on the Xbox... Puss, who has 2m of sofa to sit on has decided that the only place he wants to be is on OH's lap! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I used to care far more about my appearance and clothes etc... Haven't been arsed for ages!! 

I agree jess you'll be all glowing after the birth, while we're all drenched in sweat and god knows what else :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> I used to care far more about my appearance and clothes etc... Haven't been arsed for ages!!
> 
> I agree jess you'll be all glowing after the birth, while we're all drenched in sweat and god knows what else :haha:
> 
> X x x



Covered in the dreaded poo :sick: :sick:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:sick: I've told OH he need to buy a sieve for the birthing pool! :rofl: He went quite pale at the thought of it! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god it gets worse!! :sick:


----------



## Smile4me

Jess you are a beautiful woman, don't ever call yourself frumpy! 

Britt awww what a lovely bump pic sweetheart :)

well I will get these darn things to work properly, I did practice a little today I have to admit, it was quite funny lol 

Kel awww I totally agree hun, its the whole stressing part that pissing me off lol and seeing ONE LINE but it is worth it, My psychic daughter, the one that dreamed about me being pregnant in June said this morning she had a dream I was having twins, now we have not talked about ttc at all since our mc, so for her to say that brought tears to my eyes... 

I don't know about you girls but I have been trying to do as much Christmas shopping as possible online so far I have gotten the girls new comforters, new books, book shelf, books, new watches, new sleepover accessories including sleep over bags, and monogram lunch bags :) I'm well on my way but Black Friday WATCH OUT!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Verna! :hugs: 

I'm with you on the Christmas shopping... trying to do it all online... the idea of having to go in to shops at this time of year fills me with dread!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

God I've not even started thinking about xmas presents yet! :nope:


----------



## Peach Blossom

p.s I hope your psychic daughter is right! But, honestly, twins?!! Like you don't already have enough Christmas shopping to do! :haha: Hoping that this is your cycle hon! :dust: :dust:


----------



## babyloulou

Me too Verna- I really hope you've got a BFP for xmas :hugs: :dust:

So girls now I have finally given up on La Redoute/ Verbaudet- has anyone managed to get any good nursing pajamas or tops for a reasonable price from anywhere else? x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Mothercare weren't too expensive... And my pjs are soooo comfy!


----------



## lisaf

Lol, wow I missed all the chatter! Someone needs to tell my work that BnB takes priority over my work!!!

I got a little irritated at my co-worker... we were talking about how much I eat (I brought the topic up) and she was saying how a friend of hers was told not to eat so much or she'll poop on the table (meaning poop during birth). 
I got seriously ticked off about that attitude because my co-worker seemed to believe it. As if we pregnant women don't have enough to worry about, we have to worry about how much we eat at ALL stage during the pregnancy because we may poop on during labor?

Anyway, got me so mad that I've decided I won't care if I have freaking diahhrea during birth because damnit I have enough to worry about and you can't control it anyway.
Of course I'd prefer for it NOT to happen, but I've decided I don't care if it does happen!
Tons of women do and don't even realize it because they handle it so discretely!


----------



## babyloulou

So you're definitely gonna be on our front page list then Lisa! :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## lisaf

haha, being ok with it happening is one thing... having it listed for all the world to see is another :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Goodnight everyone I am off early in the AM unless this snow causes a problem with the flight. I hope you all have a great thanksgiving! I will check back in this coming weekend. Gobble gobble! xxoo

:hugs::plane:


----------



## laura6914

hello all, how are we? Shae has got a cold and isnt well bless him. He seems to be sleeping a lot but when he is awake he is so grumpy and cant give him anything yet cause of him being only a month old. :cry:

I put my christmas tree up the weekend. Took me hours. All thebranchs clip on individually. Got some of my presents to. safe to say i think im well organised this year :yipee: 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls x 

Have a lovely holiday Casey- take care of yourself and bump x

Laura- awww poor Shae! Give him loads of cuddles :hugs: I can't believe you have got your Xmas tree up and done!! :shock: I've seen quite a few people say the same thing on Facebook too! What's happening this year? Is Xmas early :haha:


----------



## laura6914

i will do lou. I just couldnt wait :haha:
I bought it months ago and have been dying to put it up. If thruth be told Phil made me do it. :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I bet!! :winkwink: I doubt you took much encouragement! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

morning! 

Sorry Shae's poorly Laura, hope he gets better soon. Have you got one of those squeezey things that suck the snot out of their noses? Well done on the tree too!! I think ours will go up on the first weekend of Dec... it's so big that we don't have the room to put it up earlier! :rofl:

Hey Lou. :hi:


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Jess :hi:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls.. Or afternoon! 

Lisa what your co-worker said is ridiculous - how can someone seriously believe that the more you eat, the more likely you are to do a poo 9 MONTHS LATER?!?!?! WTF :rofl: 
Even in early labour you HAVE to eat. How can you do something so stressful on your body without having food?! If you don't eat and drink, it can actually cause labour to slow down, and even stop :wacko: 

Casey have a great time!! 

Laura I hope Shae is better soon :hugs: and good on you being so organised already! 

Morning Jess & Lou. And Ellen wherever you are! 

Graze box today - mmmm honeycomb flapjacks and dark rocky road again :) 
And an olive foccachia and some yummy lemon infused raisins... 

I had last antenatal today - was AWFUL!! Other MW had a training day so this other woman did it, she was really nice, but just told stories and talked crap for over an hour and a half, which was of no help at all, the info could have been given in 10 minutes. Then she only spent 5 mins actually showing us how baby breast feeds. I don't really feel like I've learned anything at all! Or what I did learn could have been told to me in 10 minutes... :dohh: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Lou I have got a £10 off £20 Next voucher - I don't think I'll use it to be honest, so if you want my code for some PJs you can do... 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, that's rubbish about your antenatal class... :(


----------



## SBB

I know... It's no wonder people think the classes are a waste of time! Luckily the other woman was really good so at least I got some good lessons too! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

At least you don't feel like you've not learnt anything over the whole time. OH and I were discussing how different our hospital antenatal classes are going to be compared with the hypnosis and Visualisation classes! :haha: The Gentle birth method is all about preparing your body for the physical and emotional act of giving birth from before conception even... I have a feeling that there may be some contradictory advice given! :)


----------



## SBB

Yeh I think so jess!! Depends what the midwife is like... Hopefully you'll get one that's into breathing and massage etc... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'll hopefully have one of my gentle birth practitioners with me during the birth... she's also a trained obstetrician so knows what she's doing medically too!


----------



## SBB

That's so cool! Does all this cost you a fortune? I'm 100% sure it's all worth it, just wondered! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

They are a bit of a waste of time to be honest Suz! And i also thought they gave loads of contradictory advice too! :shrug: 

Yes I will have that Next voucher if you don't mind :hugs: 

Well I'm in a slight dilemma girls. My dad and stepmum have been to visit today. They said ages ago that they were buying us a Maxi Cosi car seat. They've come today and have brought us a Maxi Cosi that belonged to my stepmums granddaughter. Now here's the dilemma. It's barely been used as she doesn't have a car. It looks pretty clean and new inside- a few scratches on the outside. Now this might sound snobby but i just don't feel comfortable about it!! Everything I've read says you shouldn't scrimp over the car seat and it should be brand new. Now my Dad said thats silly as we knowing hasn't been in an accident or anything- but I want my baby to have a new one :cry: (and I'm pretty sure I can smell a really, really faint odour of fags on it too) 

Do you think that's really ungrateful and a waste of money? My MIL has been asking what she can buy us for ages so I was thinking she could buy us the new one and i could stick this one on eBay??? Or do you think I should just suck it up and use this one? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well, technically it should cost quite a lot, but she took me on as a project as some healers do and so have been very fortunate to be treated for free. I pay for the hypno classes, but the treatments and her being there at the birth are free. It is incredibly kind of her and I repay her in whatever ways I can, tickets to the theatre, help with business ideas etc. I tried to pay her several times as I wouldn't have minded, but she wouldn't accept it, I wouldn't have been able to afford all the treatments that I've had though! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo.. it's a tricky one Lou... Rationally I don't think that there is anything wrong with the seat they gave you, but I would be the same and want a new one... Can you get your MIL to get you the exact same one so your Dad and Stepmum never know?


----------



## babyloulou

My reply was saying the antenatal was a waste of time not Jess' gentle birth thingy- took me ages to type and send it and the conversation had moved on! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hahaha... :rofl: Hadn't even crossed my mind that you weren't talking about Suz's antenatal class! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I think we could get her to get the same one- it's just a plain black Maxi Cosi. I've just been sniffing it again and it definitely has an odour of faint cigarettes! :-( My OH thinks we should put it in the loft instead of selling it on eBay incase my dad asks for it back when bubs has grown out of it! He's got a good point as my dad is very thrifty/stingy and it is the sort of thing he'd do. My stepmums grandchildren pop babies out constantly (one of the 19 year olds has 3 already! :shock: ) and it wouldn't surprise me if they ask for it back. We wouldn't want to give them the new one as we could use that for a second baby!?!?! That seems even more snobby though- putting it in the loft and buying a new one the same! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Wow Jess you lucky thing!! That's so cool you get most of it free! 

Lou - I know what you're saying.. But a few months down the line when your baby has made a mess of the brand new baby seat, you might wish you hadn't wasted the money! I don't know, I would probably buy a new one too, esp if it smells of fags :sick: but there is probably no need whatsoever! 

Will find the Next code in a bit.. 

x x x


----------



## SBB

And yep put it in the loft as opposed to ebay. I doubt they go for much because people are scared to buy them in case they've been in an accident.. 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, have you got your buggy/pram/travel system (what the hell are we supposed to call them?!! :haha:) If not you could get one which has the car seat included in the deal... and ask your MIL to contribute towards that... then you can give your Dad the smokey one back and say that the new one came with the travel system so you don't need it... that way everyone wins and no one's nose is put out of joint! 

3 kids by the age of 19?!!! Wow that really is going some!! She could be a granny by the time she's my age! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I've looked and it seems like they only go for about 30 quid on eBay so I think it'll be going in the loft. I just don't think I can put my newborn baby in a car seat that has been used, scuffed and smells of smoke! :-( As for the money thing MIL is desperate to buy something and we haven't been able to think of anything that we haven't already bought! So it would keep her happy too! :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies,
awww Lou hun just have your mom buy you one and keep your dads for the second car or in the loft, if your dad asks you where it is, just reply that your mom had already bought one for you and you didn't know :)

I would not use a car seat that had cigarette smoke personally.... Your not being snobby hun you want the best for the baby and there is nothing wrong with that.

OMG where is the time going I'm already on cd10 well technically 9 but geez this cycle is going by quickly. Wish me luck on the softcups this evening... woop woop!This is fun I must say.


----------



## Britt11

:dust:


babyloulou said:


> They are a bit of a waste of time to be honest Suz! And i also thought they gave loads of contradictory advice too! :shrug:
> 
> Yes I will have that Next voucher if you don't mind :hugs:
> 
> Well I'm in a slight dilemma girls. My dad and stepmum have been to visit today. They said ages ago that they were buying us a Maxi Cosi car seat. They've come today and have brought us a Maxi Cosi that belonged to my stepmums granddaughter. Now here's the dilemma. It's barely been used as she doesn't have a car. It looks pretty clean and new inside- a few scratches on the outside. Now this might sound snobby but i just don't feel comfortable about it!! Everything I've read says you shouldn't scrimp over the car seat and it should be brand new. Now my Dad said thats silly as we knowing hasn't been in an accident or anything- but I want my baby to have a new one :cry: (and I'm pretty sure I can smell a really, really faint odour of fags on it too)
> 
> Do you think that's really ungrateful and a waste of money? My MIL has been asking what she can buy us for ages so I was thinking she could buy us the new one and i could stick this one on eBay??? Or do you think I should just suck it up and use this one? X

Lou, in Canada there are 2 things recommended to never buy second hand for a new baby, one of them is a car seat and the other is a crib... I think your gut instinct is right and to not use it- I wouldnt personally....
Now if it smells like smoke on top of it, that is even more reason to say no.

Verna- CD10 whoop whoop, :dust:


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah thanks girls- I think i'd pretty much decided but feel even better now you all don't think I'm horrible about it! :lol:

Jess- thanks for the travel system idea but yes we already have it. It was one of the first things we bought x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck for the Softcupped :sex: Verna xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Afternoon girls! Just a quickie as mums here to stay for a few days.....Wouldve been on this morning but had THE worse nights kip ever last night - the first night I massively disturbed Paul too so felt very emotional and hormonal about it. 

I would LOVE to comment on everything but it was like 19 freakin pages since I was last on hahahaha!

Sorry Shae is poorly Laura, big hugs and kisses he's better soon!

Lou - I agree 100% on the car seat hun. Either get it hidden away or use it for a psare on shorter journeys..............We've got a spare for Pauls mum and dads house, in case of emergancies etc

Verna - FX for this cycle - not long til ov now honey!

Hi and loves to everyone else! Right off to put my casserole on and peel spuds! What a life hey?? x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Ellen :hi: Hope you're having a lovely time with your Mum. I have complete sympathy for the lack of sleep thing- it's been pretty much my main issue throughout- it stinks! Hope you sleep better tonight :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Ellen hun, I hope you catch a nap today :) Good luck with the cooking, we will be joining you Wed/Thurs.


----------



## lisaf

Hey Lou - conversation has already moved on but I thought I'd put in my 2 cents too.
Practical - They say not to buy used car seats if you don't know the history. You do know this one's history. So the next thing is to see if it has expired yet. Plastics degrade, if its not expired and won't expire while you use it, then its ok to use.

As for the smell... they do have lots of studies that anything that goes very close to baby should not have smokey smells on it as they can still inhale bad things. (Even if you smoke outside without the baby, the lingering smell on your clothes can be dangerous).
If its just the fabric, you can try to wash it out or just buy a new fabric set for the seat. If the smell is in the plastic, there's not much you can do.

Emotional - I think its perfectly fine to do what we're all suggesting here! Get a new one!

Personally, I don't want to buy an infant seat. I'm going to have to, but the baby will only be in it for 6 months or so and I'm just not sure I'd bother if it were totally up to me. I'd go straight to a convertible seat anyway if I could. So I'd LOVE to have a hand-me-down one I could trust! :haha: But none of my friends will be done with theirs by the time I need one :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lisa the baby is in the infant car seat longer than 6 months hun. Its usually about a year or 20lbs whichever comes first. I had only a convertible one with my 1dd and I immediately went out and bought the infant one cause she didn't have enough head support and I was always in fear oe her suffocating cause her head was down even with it rear facing and in the infant position. But again its each to their own with that they are comfortable with. XX 

Oh and good morning ladies!! OR afternoon. LOL


----------



## lisaf

Thanks for that info reeds... yeah, I've heard the infant seat is really best. But how long it lasts all depends on your baby. I expect I'll have a big baby and sort of expect them to outgrow it sooner.
Also, after a certain amount of weight, the infant seat is just too darned heavy to lift out of the car anymore so some people switch over to the convertible sooner rather than later. I expect that to happen for me too.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I had bigger babies...my last one was 8lbs11oz and he was boorn at 36 weeks, at his 4 weeks check which would have been his edd he was already 11lbs 12oz and 23in and my infant seat still lasted with him until he was 11 months old. So I got my money's worth. :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lisa why are guessing you will have a bigger baby?


----------



## lisaf

Just that all my mom's babies were big 8-9lbs... my husband was a big baby etc...
Of course my doctor blurted out 'oooh big baby' on my ultrasound and I've been measuring a bit ahead,... I know the ultrasound thing can change though.

I just kind of expect it.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mmmmm I see. My lo has been measuring a week ahead but based on my previous pregnancies expect at least a 8lb or so baby...my first was 6lbs 11oz, 2 was 8lbs 5z and last was 8lbs 11oz but like I said he was born at 36 weeks. And my son's head was 16inches around! Talk about ouch!! LOL


----------



## lisaf

lol, yeah, my DH has a HUGE head (he has to get the largest size they make for the custom ball caps!) My dad also has a giant head.
So no matter what, I'm worried about head circumfrence!!

My mom was 10 days late with both my brother and me and was induced at 8 days late with my sister.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey girls... Back from the dentist with half a numb mouth... The temp filling has already fallen out... :dohh: have to wait 2 weeks before they fill it properly... :(


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Lisa- yes I think I'm going to get a new one- I just can't bring myself to use it- it's the smell of smoke that has twisted my arm!


----------



## babyloulou

What the one you have had fitted today has fallen out?


----------



## lisaf

Lou - I totally understand! I'm trying to figure out how to politely decline the stuff my mom has saved for me. She doesn't think safety regulations have changed that much in 20 years and that the stroller is still perfectly good etc.
I think I managed to convince her to hang onto the 20 year old pack n play for when we visit :haha:

She's trying to give me old bedding stuff... um... I seem to remember wearing a dress she saved for me that she wore as a child... we were out at a restaurant when the whole back seam ripped... the thread used to sew down the zipper had disintegrated.
So I'm not sure I want fabrics that may fall apart etc... *sigh*
I think she honestly thinks we should get everything used/ handed down! :(


----------



## lisaf

oooh, missed the post about the filling!! Will they put it back in for you? And why don't they fill it on the same day?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah it was soft temp one whilst they make my proper one. He said if it fell out I should just keep it clean and not eat on that side of my mouth!! Hope it doesn't hurt!!


----------



## lisaf

aw :( Why can't they fill it at the same time? That seems so weird to me... my dentist only does temporaries for crowns.


----------



## SBB

I just fell asleep for 2.5 hours :dohh: 
Was really tired but now I'll never sleep tonight!! 

That's so crap about the filling jess - how pointless!! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Peach I hope it doesn't either. OUCH sounds painful.

Hope you ladies have a great day...I am off to my WIC appt then down to stay with a friend. XX


----------



## Smile4me

oh Suz that stinks hun but obviously you needed some sleep hun.
I sleep soooo much better during the day rather than night.

Jess really? OMG that is horrible.


----------



## SBB

Thanks Verna, I do love a day time sleep :) - good luck with those soft cups!! 

Sandi have fun at your friends. I don't know what a WIC appt is :shrug: 

I am looking at tens machines, although I want a birthing pool I think it might be good for the first stage of labour. Is anyone else getting one? I know Ellen was looking at Asda for a cheapie rental. 
I looked very briefly, and rental is approx £23, or you can buy one for £43. I am thinking about just buying so I can use it afterwards as well, if this back thing continues... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I've thought about one Suz. I was going to buy one too but I found out at the antenatal class that my birthing centre give them to you at 36 weeks until the birth for £20- so thought I might as well do that!


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's quite good, they tend to hire them for 6 weeks from 37 weeks online. I don't know what to do!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I can't imagine liking the sensation to be honest- thats why I thought I might just hire one incase I hate it!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I've been looking at hiring one... Don't think I'll need it again... For a while anyway!!! :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls...just wanted to pop in say hi. I couldn't read back but I did see Suz's pics which are absolutely gorgeous!! Jackson has his two-week check-up and he gained a whole pound as is now up to 9 lbs 8 oz! He is 21" long. We spent a lot of time talking to the doctor about all our concerns, and I feel so much better about everything. I am now starting to settle in to whatever routine he gives me and be happy about it as he's healthy and happy! She did confirm his collarbone was broken by the huge bum on it now. She advised us to not lift him up under his arms until he's a month old. It doesn't bother him, but just in case anything wants to shift. She also advised us to give him probiotics as he makes little grunts and windy noises and she thinks it may be his belly bothering him a bit. So now he gets an 1/8 of a teaspoon twice a day. He threw up all over his daddy this morning...it was funny! He got me though...shat on me twice and almost peed on me last night at bathtime!! And of course, he's spit up all down my shirt and bra a few times...but I wouldn't change it for the world! Sorry for the long update! I hope everyone is well and cant wait to meet our next Clomid baby!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless him Margaret! How did he break his collarbone? Was that during the birth?


----------



## SBB

:rofl: about him puking and pooing on you both!! 

How did his collarbone get broken? Did I miss that?! 

You are breast feeding aren't you? At my antenatal 'class' today the lady did say that with BF there is no real routine at first... and you don't need to try and force one. It should just come with time when he's ready! 
Keep us updated - I love hearing about the clomid babies :D 


I have decided to buy a tens. May use it for back later, and also if I have another baby will be worth it as I won't need to hire one again.. 

Can't decide which binder to go for for after. 
Help! 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004C19OYG/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A27CBZUB13U9VV

or 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002WOOP26/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=AN8B4M9RIYGHV

The 2nd one is not adjustable, and my waist (before pregnancy) was at the upper size of the small size. So not sure if it will just be REALLY tight!! 



x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'd probably say go for the adjustable one Suz- then you can adapt it as you lose weight again- I think we'll still have bellies to start with???

Speaking of which I've just weighed myself tonight for the first time in weeks and I've put on a whiole stone since I found out I was pregnant! A frigging stone! 

Suz- if you still have that next voucher I'd love it. Seen some shoes I want from Next too :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

I hope this works Lou, it's 'exclusive' to me but I'm sure it's not really! 2362509127

I'm up to 2 stone - don't worry about it!!! Yep will def have bellies to start. I've actually gone for the other one. Not sure why, just a feeling to go for it cos it's longer. I think the other one is too short, and because I'm tall I think it will just roll/dig in at my pelvis so not sure. My sis is same size as me pre-preg, so I'm gonna get her to try it on and see. I might also buy the bigger size for straight after... depending how it fits her!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's what I was thinking about. You said your waist was the size of the top end of the smallest one pre-pregnancy (which I am VERY jealous about!) - so straight after birth that's unlikely to fit I would have thought?

Thanks for the code- I'll try it now xx


----------



## SBB

Yeh you're probably right!! Oh well I'll just order the bigger one too :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Are you supposed to wear them all day?


----------



## SBB

yeh I think all day and all night!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

The code doesn't work for me Suz! And now I've chosen £80 worth of stuff so you're making me spend! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Oh no :( it must only work with my details :dohh: 

I'm really sorry - I accept full responsibility!! :haha:

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'll forgive you! I've got nice stuff! :thumbup: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## SBB

Good :D 

This is the latest I've been so awake in ages! Although I think last night I couldn't sleep til about half one but I wasn't wide awake... Starting to think that little nap wasn't such a good idea!! :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I am never sleeping in the day again!! Worst nights sleep ever... When I finally got to sleep I woke up every 20 minutes, I had such a sharp foof pain it woke me up, really strong BH and period pains... Think they were just where the BH was pushing everything down. My back was really hurting too! 
Plus OH kept snoring and the cats decided to lay where I wanted to put my feet :dohh: also I drank so much water before bed I had to get up about 20 times to pee! 

And I had a dream I breast fed my baby, which was a girl?! And once again I'd forgotten about her for several days... I fed her and she had teeth and started biting my nipple!!! :rofl: 

Ah well, enough whinging! Might stay in bed and go back to sleep for a bit now... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning just a quick hello as Ive got some family round to mark the day together. Its odd that Im not feeling TOO upset yet but that may be waiting until the hour mark whihc is at 7.13pm tonight........Dont you just hate it when you remember the teeniest details of morbid sad stuff hey?

Anyhoo = Suz I am so glad it wasnt just me freaking the hell out in the wee small hours, I lay in bed with the same painsand honestly thought it was labour kicking off! I was sweating and everything. THINK it was just wind tho as I ate a LOT of veggies last night hahahaha!

On the tens hire - Ive called Asda HQ and they say only a few stores are offering the TENS hire at the price, so said call your local ones and ask...............I told them they are stupid cos they would mae a FORTUNE if they did it at all stores!

Hubbys buying our tens at the weekend for the very reason that we intended to (hopefuylly) have another shortly after this one and with my back it'll be handy anyhoo so makes sense rather than us hiring!

Right off to feed my friends animals and then chill before the big invasion of guests! xxx

Oooh and anyone got any snow????? I quite fancy a little dusting of it over the next wqeek then it can do one until after bubs is here x


----------



## SBB

No snow for us! Weekend apparently. 

Lol at the wind :haha: so easy to confuse labour with wind :rofl: 

Well I hope you have a good day, if you know what I mean... It's nice you're all together to remember... Lots of :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- I hope today passes as painlessly as possible for you babe. Sorry :hugs: xxx

We have snow given out on the weather for all day tomorrow. Just says frost and ice for today x

Suz- i have completely fucked my sleeping pattern up lately. I stay awake far too late and have had a few naps in the day. I'm trying to break it now. I didn't get to sleep until 2am but have still forced myself awake at 8 so I hopefully sleep tonight! I have all the kids coming tomorrow and so need to be sleeping normally for that! X


----------



## SBB

Yeh Lou I think the day naps throw it right out... If you're thinking of having a day nap let us know and we'll shout at you!! 

I think 20 mins on the sofa is fine, but getting into bed for hours is no good! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's so hard to wake up though once you start dozing! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning girls. Wish I could have an afternoon nap most days! Never seems to upset my night sleeping! During one of my gentle birth sessions I was talked through a deep relaxation thing to help me sleep. Now all I need to do is take 3 deep breaths and say to myself "I am going to sleep now" and off I go! I also strongly believe I was a cat or a koala in a previous life as I could sleep for England! :rofl: :rofl:

For you shopoholics out there... If you order the new catalogue from Mamas and Papas you get a free £5 voucher! 

OH and I are going to John Lewis on Saturday! New Sofa, blinds for the nursery and christmas presents are the order of the day! Oxford Street and Regent Street are entirely pedestrianised on Saturday, so no bus dodging or taxi chicken!!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I know Lou its too easy to sleep!! 

Jess I also firmly believe I should have been a cat, or have been one in a past life! 

I'm going to try that 3 deep breaths thing later. 

That's great Oxford street is pedestrianised! I need blinds for baby Jesus too... But not sure what to go for! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I got a light- blocking white blind from Ikea that you cut down to size- then put q couple of pretty curtains over it from the dreaded Verbaudet! 

I've come back to bed for an hour with my dogs! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

We're going for these blinds: https://www.johnlewis.com/156992/Style.aspx

Suz, take 3 deep breaths to the lowest part of your abdomen. With each breath out allow your body to relax more. As you relax concentrate on your breathing and try to make each out breath slightly longer than the in breath. Try to block out an external noises and don't hold on to any thoughts. Allow the thoughts to cross your mind, but tell yourself that you will come back to them later.


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies, nice to see that you are all heavily pregnant and about to pop lol. Im on my first cycle of injections + iui and waiting for release shot instructions :) just thought id pop in to see how everyone is doing xxx


----------



## SBB

I like the blind jess, I'm going to check out JL later and see of they've got something that will match our room... 
Thanks for the instructions I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow :D 

Hey Sonya! Good luck with the iui and hope you will be joining us soon! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Help I laid on the bed to cuddle the cat and now I can't get up!!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: I'd stay there if I were you! :) x


----------



## SBB

I don't think I have a choice - my legs don't seem to work :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Suz, have your legs started working yet?! :haha:

Just putting together my list for my hospital bag... haven't got a clue what I'll need! :rofl: May just do a magical mystery one!


----------



## SBB

Yeh :( I fell asleep for about 2 mins then had a painful BH that made me need to wee so I got up!! :haha: 

I posted my hospital bag list if you want me to dig it out? 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo.. yeah, I remember, it was a while back wasn't it? Would be most appreciative if you could post again though! I remember it was very thorough! :) :kiss:


----------



## babyloulou

Well that was thorough! Just had a two hour hospital appointment! The doc is not happy about my skin at all but dermatology have refused to see me again until I am no longer pregnant! It's like an inter-hospital war! :lol: 

My appointment was also for a doctor to check my cervix and say it's string enough to not have a hospital birth as I need permission to give birth at Darley Dale due to have a cone biopsy and laser treatment on cancer cells when I was 20. Well she didn't bother with that just said it'll be fine but refused me permission for the birthing centre because of my skin! :cry: :cry: 

After my last post I fell asleep until 2:10 when I woke up late for my appointment! :rofl: Never gonna sleep tonight now! :lol: 

Hi Sonya - good luck for the iui honey! I want you to join us soooooo much! :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Lou, that sucks... :hugs: If you lived in London I'd offer to get you in to see my Dad! Does that mean that you have to go on to the ward? Such a shame. 

I've just booked my tens machine. Got it from a site called maternitytens.com. £22 for 6 weeks. Not bad really... not the £10 Asda deal, but my local Asda don't do it... :(


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it means I've got to go to the hospital to give birth unless it has cleared up by some miracle by the 36 week cervix check appointment. :-( Forgot to mention they tested my urine again and the protein levels were even higher than last weeks! High ketone levels too! No one seems to know why though. No infections showing, BP fine and GTT test fine! :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hmmm.. that is wierd Lou... high levels of Ketones in the urine means that your body is burning fat for it's main source of energy. It can mean that you're not getting enough carbohydrates... so break out the bread and rice!! :) You don't have a fruit drop/nail polish smell to your breath do you?


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies! We had a huge blizzard here yesterday. It was quite a storm! We must have gotten 6 inches or more. My kids were so excited they begged to go play in it, so we went out as a family and played in the snow! Wow! Brrrr!

UKers- We have Black Friday coming up; which is like the biggest shopping day of the year and virtually EVERY store in the US has a sale...Do you ladies have a day similar to gear up for Christmas???

I can't wait to shop on Friday! Woohoo!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think Amazon do a Black Friday, but most shops have "mid season" sales on at the moment which is quite handy!

Hope you don't get snowed in!! Keeping my fingers crossed the snow doesn't make it to London this week... would be soooooo boring travel wise!


----------



## SBB

Lou that's rubbish you can't go to the birthing centre :( And weird about the urine :wacko: 

Chell we don't really have black friday, apart from on Amazon!! But it's clearly not the same thing! Snow sounds fun :lol: 



Here you go Jess:

For me: 
Clothes to go home in 
Knickers x 5 (bought some crappy Asda ones!)
Nightie
Slippers and dressing gown 
Nipple cream 
Breast pads
Maternity pads
Flannel/sponge 
Moisturiser/oil 
Shower gel 
Shampoo/conditioner 
Nursing bra 
Green notes/birth plan 
Toothbrush and toothpaste 
Makeup?! Incase I want to not look like shit in photos :D 
Water spray 
Towel 
Deoderant 
Ear plugs 
Hair bands 
Plastic bag for dirty clothes


For Danny (well most of these are for me too actually!!) but don't want him to feel left out :haha: 
Bottles of water (will freeze some so can have cold water) 
Bendy straws (so Danny can hold bottle) 
Snacks 
iPod and Speakers 
Camera / Flip video cam 
Change for car park 
iphone charger 
Change of clothes 

For Baby: 
Car seat (in car obviously not in hospital bag!) 
Hat, boots, mitts 
Vest babygrows 
Long sleeve babygrows 
Going home outfit 
Baby wipes 
Cotton Wool 
baby lotion 
Formula/bottles??? (incase problem breastfeeding???) 
Baby lotion 
Nappies
Blanket 
Muslin squares 

Ok any other suggestions appreciated! 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Ohhh, I would LOVE to get snowed in! Then my hubs would be excused from work! lol That would be GREAT!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Suz, have added a few things I'd overlooked from your list, but also have a whole load of other stuff!! :) Think I'm going to need a suitcase rather than a holdall!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- Why does your skin hold you back from a birthing center? It's just a bad rash/eczema, right? Not contagious or life threatening??

Suz-You'll need a Semi truck. lol.

Oh, yesterday before the storm I went and bought 5 more muslins for the baby! Merry Christmas to the baby! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I just realized tomorrow we are putting up our tree!!! YAY!


----------



## SBB

We have got 2 holdalls and the nappy changing bag - all full to the brim!!! :haha: 

Right I'm off to shower then either put most of my light together, or make a load of origami things for the mobile. I have decided to just make one origami thing in lots of colours, as opposed to lots of different animals... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Chel- I still haven't been officially diagnosed as ezcema. Dermatologist said it was but since then it's spread all over- arms, legs, everywhere and the obstetrician says she's jot willing to take the chance that it's ezcema- she seems to think it's PUPPS I think. She said as soon as bubs is born then I won't be discharged until allergy tests and everything are carried out! 

Jess- no I don't think I have the pear drop breath. The doc asked me about my diet but I said to her being a veggie I actually eat more carbs than anything else! OH has always said i don't get enough protein! All I eat is pasta, potatoes, bread, etc.. I dont understand it! Shes worried me because she was saying how dangerous ketones are for a baby and how its a major cause of inuterine deaths and how the underlying cause had to be treated as soon as possible- but in the next breath saying that all tests were clear and she has no idea why I have ketones!?! Anyway the outcome was plenty of carbs and water for a week then retesting- if ketones and protein still present then I will be admitted for a couple of days on a drip to try and return my levels to normal :-(


----------



## Onelildream

I just uploaded my pictures from my camera. Look at this poor little guy's face! It's looking much better now...
 



Attached Files:







Max ouch.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lisaf

Hey ladies! Just breezing by before we leave for our trip. Driving up to Mendocino to visit my dad for Thanksgiving. Long drive, may not have internet up there but will try to check in on all of you if I can!

Been having very vivid dreams with horrible images in them! The last weird one was that I needed to pack my cats up to take them somewhere, so I needed to unzip the back of one cat and put the other cat inside :shrug:.... apparently this is a normal feature all cats have and doesn't hurt them etc, lol!!
Then I was waiting for a bus and I had my white cat's head in a frying pan... this wasn't a bad or scary thing in the dream, I just needed to get her head home so we could reattach it to the body. She was meowing every now and then. I had to make sure to keep water in the pan.. because well, we all know that severed cat heads need water to keep them fresh.

I told DH this and he was totally freaked out and joked that I wouldnt' be allowed near the cats :haha: Hope I've disturbed you all just as much!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa your dreams are actually very, very disturbing! :lol: I'd be scared to sleep next to you if I was your hubby! :lol:

Enjoy your holiday xxx


----------



## Onelildream

hahahhaa


----------



## lisaf

haha, thanks! I still stand by the defense that in the dream it was totally normal! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! Lisa, your dreams are nuts!!! :rofl:

Lou, I hope they work out what's going on with your ketones soon. Keep a note of baby's movements and contact your MW if you think there's anything wrong. Sure it will all be fine!! :hugs: xx


----------



## TySonNMe

The collarbone thing was a birth injury. I also took Jax back to the doctor and he has a bit of thrush.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor little thing! Hope he is OK Margaret :hugs: Is that in his mouth? Have you got to stop breastfeeding incase he passes it to your nipples? xx

Thanks Jess- I am a little worried about it- but not much I can do really until next week :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Margaret- I missed that part of the conversation. Did Jax break his collarbone? Poor thing! When I had my son, I almost broke the bones in his face. :( He was almost 8 lbs and I guess my pelvis was quite small, and he came out bruised all over his face. I felt horrible!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Lou sorry about your pee :( must be worrying but I'm sure baby is just fine in there. Make sure you're monitored as much as you think you should be or make a fuss :hugs: did you say you have the kids today? Have fun!! 

Ellen how was your day yesterday, hope it was a nice day of remembering, and not too sad :hugs: 

Jess I did the breathing thing. Had to do it about 3 times! I got a BH the first time so couldn't breathe deeply :haha: then the clock was annoying me so I took the battery out! Anyway, I don't remember falling asleep but I know it didn't take long at all :happydance: so I'm going to do it again later. 

Lisa, you're weird :haha: but that's the sort of dreams I have too! 

I'm going to the shops today, taking my computer to the doctors, bank to transfer ALL our money for the house :( I like having a HUGE bank balance :) and going to get paint for the new house... Woohoo all very exciting. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone :hi:

Thanks Suz- I posted it in the 3rd trimester and quite a few girls in there said they had got rid of it my flushing their systems out with loads of water so I am gonna try that until the test next week xx

Yes the kids are coming tonight. OH is fetching them from half way for me (he won't let me drive all that way)- I am going to a beauty type place this afternoon that are offering 3 treatments for £20!! My best friend is taking me, I'm having a manicure, a facial and weird eyelash extensions that last a week! :lol:

You be careful of those paint fumes Suz!! Wear a mask- they are supposed to be the worst in late pregnancy - can cause premature birth (my Mum was actually painting the hallway when she went into labour with me at 30 weeks!! :shock: although that was with 70s paint which i think was a lot more potent and unsafe!) My midwife said being around paint fumes was worse than drinking alcohol in pregnancy though! :shrug:


----------



## SBB

I think I'm gonna ask my midwife about the paint tomorrow, and if she says it's bad I just won't do any and everyone else can do it for me! But surely women nesting must paint all the time!! 
I'll get a mask anyway... :shrug: I might see if they have some super low odour paint too... 

Those treatments sound nice :D

Hopefully loads of water will help flush it out... Do you drink a lot of water now? Annoying you'll be peeing a lot but will be worth it! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I always have drank loads of water when at work and things but I think since I finshed work I have been forgetting to drink it! I was thinking about it last night and I don't drink much now at all. I used to drink 2 litres a day at work. I'm gonna up the intake again and see if it sorts it out.

To be honest nobody else seems to be that bothered about paint :shrug: :shrug: Just around here. It was in my Derbyshire NHS notes book too saying it was bad- but then it is on the main NHS website as only a slight warning and it says the risk is small and the main risk is with stripping paint

https://www.nhs.uk/chq/pages/2531.aspx?categoryid=54&subcategoryid=131

But then all the baby websites say absolutely not to! 

https://www.mindfulmum.co.uk/2010/02/when-is-it-safe-to-decorate-the-nursery-daily-tip/
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/isitsafeto/paintexpert/


----------



## SBB

Thanks Lou... 
I hope I haven't damaged baby Jesus with all the painting I did before :( 
I think maybe I'll just get everyone else to do it this time then... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning girls!

Suz, glad the breathing worked! That technique can be used in labour too... not to send you to sleep, but to take you to a "safe place"... as you relax picture somewhere that makes you feel safe and calm and relaxed. Did you download the self hypnosis and visualisation tracks I posted? That talks you through it!

With regards to the paints, just make sure that they're water based. Oil based and gloss paint fumes are bad for you and baby. 

Lou, good idea about flushing your system. Have some hot water and lemon too as that cleanses your kidneys! Do you have a doppler? You can monitor the hb and check that it doesn't slow down if you want to be extra cautious. Try not to worry too much. 

Take it easy with the kids! Don't over do it! :) xx

Margaret, poor Jax, hope he mends quickly! I hope they made a note of it in the notes, the fact that it happened during birth. There is a whole story with my nephew, but to cut a long story short they broke a rib during his birth which wasn't picked up or noted. He was admitted to hospital 4 months later and the broken rib was picked up on an x-ray... ended up with social services being brought in and my BIL and SIL being investigated for child abuse! Very distressing and totally unnecessary! Don't want to scare monger, just thought I'd mention it! :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Margaret- yes jess makes a good point there- make sure your hospital admits on his notes that it happened during the birth x

Suz- I wouldn't worry about it honey- I think it's like anything it's unlikely anything will happen in 999 cases out of 1000 it's just an incase thing! The midwife said to think of it like people do having a drink of alcohol- very unlikely to have any effects at all- but worth avoiding just because you can. And like Jess said it is gloss that is supposed to be the big no-no! xx

Jess- thanks I will try some hot water and lemon too. Have you still got the links to those breathing exercises? I'd like to try them too.... I saw your message on Facebook this morning about having snow! I'm jealous! x

Well the dermatology department has just phoned me to make an emergency appointment about my skin!! Quite impressed! Never been called before instead of written to! Although apparently the doctor has wrote on my notes "chronic skin disease- assess risk to mother and baby ASAP" Hmmmmm not so sure I like that!! :shock: I seem to be falling apart this last week or so! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Perhaps it was your doctors way of getting the dermatology dept to actually see you before the birth!! When are they seeing you? 

Here are the links for the self hypnosis and visualisation tracks.. let me know if they don't work: 
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7498857/01 Introduction To Method 1.wav
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7498857/02 Visualisation And Birth Method 1.wav


----------



## babyloulou

I'm in next Friday. Unfortunately though I'm going to the same dermatologist as I've seen the other times- I was hoping for someone different!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh that sucks a bit. Be strong and don't be fobbed off!! Feel free to throw my Dad's name in to the conversation! He's quite well known in the field and there's nothing guaranteed to get one consultant hot and bothered than another consultant advising their patient! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I might try that Jess :winkwink:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Been shopping again... 

Bought this for Baby Peach: https://www.johnlewis.com/137674/Style.aspx?SearchTerm=RecentlyViewedList

And this for my sisters baby: https://www.johnlewis.com/151887/Style.aspx

So cute!!! :)


----------



## SBB

God I'm exhausted!!! Friggin Xmas shoppers everywhere and it took me about 25mins to get a space then I had to carry my heavy computer to the apple store :( 
Oh well it's done now! Hopefully they can fix it. Might work on my birth plan later, I may post it if you guys want to see it? Theres a few bits in there I got from my antenatal that you might want to know about (if yours were shit!!) 

All the paint I used was water based, I hate solvent based paints at the best of times but didn't use them at all while preggers. We did have to fill some holes with some solvent filler but OH did it and I had a mask on and doors and windows wide open. I'm sure Jesus will be ok. 

I have got some masks today, even if I don't actually do the painting, I'll still be in the house so i'll wear a mask... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Cute outfits jess!! 

Lou I agree don't get fobbed off! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sounds like you've been busy Suz! Hope you're not too tired! :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls- I've been for a facial and manicure today! It was fun! Then been for tea and a cake! Yum!! 

Just waiting for OH to get back with the kids now! The 3 year old has been paddying in the car for the last hour apparently! :blush: Poor OH :blush:


----------



## SBB

Sounds fun Lou! Not the 3 year old paddy!!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night night girls xxxxx


----------



## SBB

Night Lou... 

I want to make something like this for Baby Jesus' room! I think it's possibly a tad ambitious but I think I can do something similar with the colours etc...

I'm going to bed too soon I am v tired... 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







sipho_mabona_koi_origami_1.jpg
File size: 130.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone, just popping in while at my dad's house up in Mendocino (small town on the coast... very isolated.. no cell coverage at his house!!!)
Hope you're all doing well.

VERY good tip about noting birth injuries! I would have never even thought of that!!

I think the painting guidelines here are that its ok if the room is well ventilated. Of course they dont' even sell oil-based paints at most places anymore here, lol!


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls! Hope we are all ok.............Lou REALLY hope the little ones not intending on paddying ALL the time for you! Nightmare if it does hahaha!

Well mums still here and our laptop is knackered so havent been able to get on as seemed a bit rude to leave her and come in the office and chat away all day hahahaha! But had to come on and see how my buddies are doing.

We got snow a few times yesterday and it was really nice. It was like dad sent us a special message as he always loved the snow! The day went surpisingly well and we all just chatted about how much we loved him and him us!

Im VERY excited now that its almost December! Im getting Elf out ready for xmas tree action next week woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## SBB

That's lovely about the snow and I'm glad it went well :hugs: 

We packed our elf DVD :( and I thought we had it on the hard drive but OH deleted it :cry: so I can't watch it til we're in the new house! 

Right I'd better get up :haha: MW at 1230 today - wonder if baby Jesus is engaged any more. I don't think so yet... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I love that origami mobile! I used to make origami mobiles with birds and chopsticks! Have fun at the MW!

My Graze box has just arrived... Mmmmm.... think I may cancel them now though, bit of an extravagance considering I've just had my last full pay day!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! Just popped on to say hello! Mad house here! :rofl:

Ellen- glad it was ok yesterday :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Not sure if anyone needs anything from the NCT shop, but I have a 20% off code valid til 9th Dec... NCTXMAS20. Just bought our co-sleeping bednest! :)


----------



## SBB

Thanks jess - I might have a look :D 

Well back from the MW. Baby Jesus is 3/5 engaged. BP is a bit high and she asked if I'd had any headaches which I have had about 3 this week having had none all through the pregnancy... So she wants to see me next Thursday as well just to check the bp. In case of pre-eclampsia... :shrug: sure it's all fine though... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

The breathing should help keep the bp down Suz. I had bp of 140/85 when I went to the consultant last time... After a session of breathing and visualisation it dropped to 127/73 which is the lowest it's ever been!! Keep an eye on the headaches and any swelling in the face. Oh and... TAKE IT EASY!!! :haha:

I'm just about to have the most unhealthy lunch ever... But I can't help it... I saw this place and knew all I could eat was it... Not gonna confess what I'm having, but needless to say I'm sure I'll be complaining later!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol what is it? McDonalds or something even worse?! 

I just had a huge salad I got from m&s yesterday. Spinach pinenut pasta, vege couscous, and made tomato and mozzarella and yellow pepper. Yummy :D I love m&s!! The tomatoes were like £4 :wacko: but they are yummy! 

Thanks jess I'll do the breathing, esp when I have a headache. There's no protein in my wee or any other symptoms so I think it's ok. And bp was only 70something... It's just it's been 60something the rest of the time :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

It was worse than MacDonalds.... and I feel so guilty... it did taste good though! :rofl:

Salad from M&S sounds lovely! Makes me feel even worse! :haha:

Sure your BP will be fine. It does go up during pregnancy, and a diastolic of 70 is well within normal! I've gone from 120/70 to 140/85 during this pregnancy!! Thankfully it's back down a little now! :)


----------



## SBB

OMG I need to know what it was?!?! 

Yeh I think it's normal as you say, but its nice to get an extra appointment to check everything and see what he's doing... Hopefully yours will stay down now... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

It was one of those pseudo KFC places... Kind of place that you go when you're pissed! Gonna have fruit salad for dinner to make up for it!! :)

It's good that they're looking after you and you get an extra check up!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: as long as you enjoyed it don't worry! Baby peach must have needed deep fried shit in batter :rofl: 

I always loved chips in pitta from the kebab shop on my way home :haha: but hated queuing up with the pissed up chavs! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

As predicted I feel rough... :sick:


----------



## SBB

Oh no :( 

I have just made (a version of!) Gordon ramsays lasagne... It's in the oven cooking :D 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo... Yum!! I have pineapple and some healthy pasta from m&S... And some fennel tea!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls. Well the two little ones have gone to stay with my mum tonight so she gets chance to see them so ive got a bit of a break for one night! The 10 year old is still here but he's easy! :thumbup: 

OH is cooking us veggie sausage, mash, onion gravy, green cabbage and yorkshire puddings! Yummy! I'm starving!  

Your dinner sounded disgusting Jess!! :haha: 

I took the kids to the park today and lost £40 out my pocket! :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh no Lou, that sucks!! How pants! Glad you have a bit of respite tonight! Enjoy!! Xx


----------



## SBB

Mmmm jess I really fancy pineapple now! Don't have one though :( 
OH went to his parents earlier and got our Xmas pudding :happydance: I might have some with ice cream... Have been craving it for ages! 

That's rubbish you lost £40 Lou :growlmad: hope you can chill out a bit tonight... 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HI ladies. I hope everyone is doing well...this week has been a bit of a roller coaster for me. My dh and I have split. He is being a jerk and I really think its all the stress of the baby and me not working. I so hope it all works out soon.


----------



## babyloulou

Awww no Sandi- I am so so sorry to hear that honey :hugs: Do you think you can sort it out? Xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh no Reeds, :hugs: I hope you sort things out hunni... Poor you. Xx


----------



## SBB

:hugs: sandi... Do you think you'll sort it out? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh god Sandi honey! I am so sorry for your news.............I hope things sort themselves out. You make sure you and little one are ok, okay?? Big hugs xxx

Jess - PMSL at your lunch! Ive been toying with a KFC for WEEKS and you have made my mind up! Im off tomorrow and thats that! Hahaha

Lou - Sorry about the cash hun. But glad your mum has the littlies so you can chill out x

Suz - Hope the BP sorts itself out............Plenty of resting until you know more ok??? x

AFM - Im toying with some of the baby suits on brandalley at the mo! I REALLY want the skull and crossbones navy suit and hat! grrrrr for team yellow! x


----------



## SBB

Ellen the skull and crossbones one is v cute! I nearly bought it in T K Twatts the other day! There are some really cute red/White striped ones on brand alley for £5, but you can't order them?! Why bother showing them then?! Grrrr... 

I will take it easy I promise! I don't feel stressed or anything despite moving etc... :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Are these new things on BA Ellen? I've not checked it since weds. Is it worth getting my laptop out and having a look?


----------



## Peach Blossom

There seems to be new stuff on Brand Alley and Tagadas every day this week... Have bought so much! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Step away from the credit cards ladies :haha: 

Ok I'm off to sleep. Just watched cemetery junction - I liked it! Hospital tour in the morning... 

Night :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Right i'm gonna have to go and have a look now before i go to sleep!  

Enjoy the hospital tour Suz xxx

Night girls xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz, my friend had pre eclampsyia and eclampsia and in both cases the docs and midwives told her it was the "unknown" stress' that cause it..........So all she could do was chill out and watch tv all day long. lol! Have a happy tour tomorrow xxx

Night nighty everyone, sweet dreams xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you for all the support...I am not sure if we will work it out. I want to so much but its all over silly stuff really that I was upset about and when I tried to talk to him about it he accused me of cheating on him. He apparently had been snooping in my FB which I leave up cause I have nothing to hide but a friend of mine had sent me a message on there about a guy that I use to be fond of telling me he said hi and I said hi back and I missed him. I also said to tell him I was married and we was expecting a baby. Out of that Tj got that I was seeing this guy...it had all been really silly to be honest but I did spend 2 days at my sisters and he is now staying at his moms. So all I can do is pray and take care of me and the kids.


----------



## Britt11

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thank you for all the support...I am not sure if we will work it out. I want to so much but its all over silly stuff really that I was upset about and when I tried to talk to him about it he accused me of cheating on him. He apparently had been snooping in my FB which I leave up cause I have nothing to hide but a friend of mine had sent me a message on there about a guy that I use to be fond of telling me he said hi and I said hi back and I missed him. I also said to tell him I was married and we was expecting a baby. Out of that Tj got that I was seeing this guy...it had all been really silly to be honest but I did spend 2 days at my sisters and he is now staying at his moms. So all I can do is pray and take care of me and the kids.

Oh hon, I just read this- so sorry to hear whats happening with you, especially at 20+ weeks pregnant must be so difficult. You guys probably just needed a cooling off period but there is no way you wont talk and work it out, especially with LO on the way. We are all hear for you to listen if you want to talk more
sending you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone!
Reeds - so sorry to hear you are having troubles! :( Hope you can talk it out and work things out.


girls, I had a difficult talk with my dad tonight about my brother, it seems that his cognition is deteriorating. I'm upset to hear of some of the care choices my brother has made for when his body starts to break down on him :( I prefer to be in denial about all this stuff usually


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh dear big :hugs: for you too Lisa - I cant imagine what it must be like in that situation xxx I hope whatever choice he makes is as well advised as it can be and is the right one for you all. xxx

OMG Ukers! We've had even MORE SNOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

I closed down last night and walked out onto the landing and BAM there was looooads of snow! Never even saw it fall :dohh: Its snowing again lightly tho so Im still giddy!


----------



## SBB

OMG it's snowed!! Xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehehe I know Suz! Fab isnt it.........Although at midnight last night when I spotted our snow I freaked out about if I went into labour and how would we get there lol! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! Have to tell you I'm pretty glad it didn't snow in London last night!! Off shopping in Oxford Street and couldn't have coped with the travel chaos that comes with just a flake of snow!!! 

When my SIL went in to labour in Feb 09 my OH had to dig our car out of the snow to drive over and look after our neice... Took him half an hour!!! I'm hoping this Feb will be too cold for snow!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

We didn't get too much snow here... It's nice though :) I am going accross the road to thr village hall for a Christmas fayre in a bit so that will be a nice little walk in the snow! 

Well the hospital tour... I wish I hadn't bothered! I'd rather have turned up on the day with no expectations and just get on with it! Has put me right off. Didn't get to see a birthing pool either :( wish we were rich so we could go private :haha: 

And I am even more depressed now cos I saw this black and White cat running along at a big roundabout by a main A road, and I don't think it could have lived around there cos there's no houses, just industrial units and stuff. And it's all cold :( hope he doesn't get run over... And I hope someone hadn't dumped him there... 

Right better snap out of it and get on with stuff! 

Lisa sorry to hear about your brother. Do you have any influence over his decisions? 

Sandi I hope you guys sort it out. Doesn't sound like something you can't work through :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and jess have fun shopping!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry the tour was shit Suz! The only one we get is a virtual one...........Im not even bothering with it tbh! Hope the cat is ok too, hate seeing poor babies alone and out in the cold x

Just had to check in the office but we have some blank dvds - Want a copy of Elf sending?? Let me know if you do and PM me your address xxx

Right off for some shopping then more organising - youd think I lived in a mansion wouldnt you with al my sorting out! Hahaha I wish! x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls- we are covered in a couple of feet of snow too! So exciting! My nephew loves it- he has gone off walking the dogs in just his trainers (only shoes he has brought with him) - hate to think how cold he is going to be when he gets back! :lol: 

Sandi- that's really rubbish. I hope he comes to his senses and you can work it out xx

Sorry the tour was rubbish! Probably best to forget about it now unil you have to just go! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

A couple of feet Lou?!?! :rofl: are you sure about that?! He'll still be bloody freezing though! 

Thanks ellen that's really kind of you! Have just seen it advertised on c4 though so I'll put it on the hard drive... :hugs: 

The Christmas fair was rubbish!! Ah well... I need some bits for my light, not sure where to go. Just need some more White things... Nearly there but needs filling out a little bit. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well I may be exaggerating _slightly_ Suz! :rofl: Alright a couple of cm then! I hate to think what the snow must be like up in the dales where we used to live! It's weather like this that makes me miss our old cottage! :cry: 

When is Elf on? The nephew loves it!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: well I did think it might be a slight exaggeration :rofl: 

I'm not sure, chipmunks film is tomorrow at 5 something so maybe same time next Sunday. I'll let you know when I find out! 

What's happening with your old cottage? Are you still selling it? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes. The board has gone up and everything and it's on Rightmove. Was diappointed in the photos they used though- but we've had a couple of viewings already so no harm done! If it's not sold within a few months we'll take it off the market and put it up for rent! 

Have you had any more news about moving? X


----------



## SBB

well we get the keys next tuesday, then in to decorate quickly and move all our stored stuff in on Friday, then actually move in over the weekend I think... 

hope you get it sold, it's not a great time around xmas but as long as you're not in a hurry that doesn't really matter! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

No worries Suz xxx

Lol! Lou, I think youd best have some socks warming up for him or he'll need his toes amputating hahaha!

Well been to morrisons and got looooads of treats as part of these mega xmas offers the supermarkets are doing. Lots of yummy biscuit boxes and cheese platters..........Oh and a bottle of smirnoff for after bubs/expressing if I manage to BF! Hahhaha


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz - Just noticed that your ticker says Jesus is making poop tihs week! Hehehe x


----------



## SBB

Mmmm I could just eat some yummy cheese and biscuits!! Anything food like anyone mentions and I NEED it! I dreamt about pineapples last night cos jess had one :wacko: 

Yep Jesus is starting up a real big poop!! Imagine what that's going to be like when it finally comes out :sick: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Mmmmm cheese platters with crackers and red wine! Yummy!!  

God Suz i don't envy you having to move again at this point! I'd be in constant tears I think! I'm so lazy! :rofl:

Well James (my nephew) came back with frozen hands! At which point I said to him "I told you twice yesterday that your mum had sent gloves and a hat and that i'd put them in your room- and i told you again this morning!" James is absolutely insistent he was never told any of this!!!! Even 10 year old men never bloody listen! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Oh dear Lou :haha: he must have been freezing!! 

I think because we're in a house and we don't have to do a one day move we're under less pressure... If we were packing and had to be out of our old house then I would definitely be in tears every day!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Tim buttons corpse bride is on now :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou - bless James starting his mens arsiness so early lol! 

Ive just had a sleep so Im all refreshed for screaming at xfactor hehehe I wonder if Katie will mention her hooker grandma tonight! x


----------



## babyloulou

I wanted to watch that- but I am watching the boys play Play Station instead!


----------



## lisaf

Morning ladies!
Well I wish I could go play in some snow... ok, well I don't have any clothes fit for snow weather so I guess I don't but i'm still jealous.. its pouring rain outside here right now which is kind of neat as long as you get to stay inside! :haha:

Thanks for your comments about my brother. I feel he's making some very selfish choices because he's hoping for some miracle cure. I don't think he understands what that will do to my dad and how impossible it will be financially to support that choice. I don't feel its something we can talk about, he's not very communicative and is hard to understand with his speech problems. His cognition is degrading now too so he may not be capable of reasoning everything out. UGH


----------



## Rudeollie

Im sorry lisa, theres not much in the way of advice etc I can offer but we are all here for you honey xxx

UK girls - Elf is on Sunday Dec 12th at 5.40! Woo hoo! Im gonna watch it on dvd after wednesday and then AGAIN that afternoon while eating chocs and trying to get baby to to make its apperance! x


----------



## kcw81

hi ladies! I am back from arizona. did you all have good thanksgivings? It was good to see my dad, sister and brother and eat lots of good foods but I now have a bad cold! IT serves me right for bragging about how I never get sick. What happened while I Was gone? Did anyone get a bfp or have a baby?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Casey! Good to see you back hun xxx Sorry about the cold tho that sux! xxx Ummm no more arrivals, luckily, as its me and Suz next and we still have a wee while of cooking left to do! And not aware of any BFPS either! x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Casey- glad you had a nice time honey. No more babies have been born since Jackson. Lovely to have you back :hugs: 

Well we've been abandoned completely tonight! My mum and stepdad have just nipped round with the little uns and James has decided to go with them because they're making and decorating sponge cakes tonight!!! So we've been left all alone! Oh well means we can watch xfactor now! :thumbup: X


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies! It's been a crazy shopping weekend for me! Woohoo! Listen to some of my great deals:

Black Pea Coat: $50 ($150 off)
Men's Wool Coat: $50 ($150 off)
Black Suede Boots: $30 ($80 off)
BluRay Player with built in WIFI: $69 (1/2 off)
Griddle $10 ($40 off)
2 pair men's dress shoes $70 ($50 off)
5 muslins ($50 off)
$100 worth of Movies ($100-150 off [I didn't do the math])
3 pairs of jeans for dd $23 ($40 off)
Flip Video Camera $120 ($80 off)

Can you believe those deals?! I was elated! ...And pretty darn excited to have found boots and a pea coat for myself. Santa still needs to shop for Woody and Jessie from Toy Story 3, and all the stocking stuffers, but other than that, I'm pretty much done! Woohoo!

Sandi-I'm so sorry to hear of the split. Maybe he'll realize the mistake and hopefully you guys will be on the mend soon.

Lisa- Sorry about your bro. That's horrible.

I'm doing great. I can feel the baby a lot more now. Our Thanksgiving was great! ...And my appt is on Monday. I am so excited.


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, and a guilty confession: I bought a newborn dress. If it's not a girl, I can always return it, but it was soooooooooo darn cute I couldn't pass it up!
 



Attached Files:







AAAADIwrXBQAAAAAAPXE-A.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that dress is gorgeous Chel! You could always save it for a present if your bubs is a boy x


----------



## Onelildream

*TEAR* I cannot find Jessie and Woody for $30 each anymore. They all sold out on Walmart.com. Booo.


----------



## Onelildream

I know I LOVE that dress. The birth announcement will be done in it, if it's a girl. Yes, my best friend is preggers too, so hopefully one of us will have a girl!! It's too cute to take back!


----------



## Britt11

Hi girls, how are you?
Wow, for the US girls sounds like Black Friday is absolutely crazy with fantastic deals, wish that came over to Canada- the only good shopping day is boxing day which of course is too late for Christmas.
Chell- that dress is way too cute, love it.
Casey- sorry to hear of the cold hope you feel better
Lou- sounds like you have a nice quiet evening planned
Lisa- sorry to hear of your brother as well....hugs

Ladies, did you have major upset stomach and diarrhea at all in the first tri? After bragging that I had no nausea or sickness at all at exactly 9 weeks (2 days ago) a few hours after that I started to feel awful. I have been quite nauseous today and yesterday but my stomach is upset and bowels are not working right. I have been in bed most of the day. I am trying to figure out if I have a stomach bug or if its related to pregnancy. :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Britt :hi: I had a couple of instances of a few days of Diarrhoea near the beginning too. I used to get a very tender bump and not be off the toilet- haven't had it for a few months now though xx


----------



## Onelildream

Cat-I still have it. Have since early pregnancy too. I would rather have diarrhea than vomiting though so I take it....


----------



## Smile4me

Afternoon Ladies, Sounds like everyone is doing well.

Sorry Reeds that is horrible! I hope everything works out for you and dh.

I inserted the softcup last night and got up to find it must have been leaking?
Then removed it and there was blood? I'm not sure what that could mean....
Hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving and it sounds like Chel got some good bargains as I did too :)


----------



## kcw81

hey girls. 
chell what a great haul you had with the shopping! we did not even try to brave the friday crowds. today dh and I went and bought a new flat screen plasma tv, 50 inches! yay! that will be good to watch as I sit and breastfeed.

Verna that is weird about the bleeding, could be you were a bit rough with the soft cup and scraped your cervix? it sounds like it is not very easy for you to get those things in right...

Cat I wonder if you have a bit of a stomach bug.. but again, it could just be that this is how the nausea affects you, with diarhea instead of vomiting. not fun either way! I hope it passes.

I saw the new harry potter movie with dh and my brother in AZ and loved it. biggest nerd I am. it was really good! 

Lisa I am sorry to hear of your brother's troubles. xxoo

Ellen did you watch elf? how many times have you seen that now? that movie is the best.


----------



## Onelildream

KC I can't wait to see Harry Potter! Glad to hear it was good. ...Now I need to go get a babysitter!

Verna-Ouch, Hun! Could you have scratched yourself? Ouch ouch ouch.
What did ya find for Christmas? I was going to text you The Children's Place's AWESOME deals, but they ended at 10 or 11 and it was too late your time when I was starting to text. :( Hopefully you got over there too.


----------



## lisaf

Verna - is it possible it was ovulation spotting? That normally it might be too minimal to notice but the softcup held it there?


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Casey, Chel, Lisa, Sorry Britt you aren't feeling well hun eeek I wonder if its something you ate?

No ladies this was bright red blood and not just spotting blood, not sure because I havent had any blood today. SO Weird!!

WEll I got deals like cute little boots for the girls for 13.99 I got dh puffer jackets at jc penny for 12.99 great bargains on blue ray dvd's, and cd's for the kids, I did get the Childrens place sleep over bags for the girls soooo cute for 10 plus my 20% coupon, omg I got so much stuff, I had to wrap some of them because I don't want them to snoop around and find it yet... ha!!! 
I'm wiped out ladies, I will chat with you tomorrow, I hope all the nausea, sickness goes away for everyone :) Good Night!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi ladies! Wow! Your shopping sounds amazing girls! Well done!

Verna - Sorry to hear about the bleed. I never used soft cups so cant advise but hopefully its just a coinkydink and you scracthed a tender part inside xxx

Casey - Havent watched it YET but will be after Weds when christmas officially starts! I must have seen it about 30 times by now! Its awesome!

Well we had another dusting of snow and then the temps bombed so I think going out is going to be very very dangerous for old preggers here! Yikes! Got no choice tho as Im off to see a friend whos fostering a 2 week old little boy.............Ive told her Im using him to get mine out as time with newborns increases the oxytin (??) hormone that starts labour hahaha ! x


----------



## Rudeollie

wow! Almost 1.30 and no ones on yet! Well I thought Id post this FAB offer Ive found for Pumpkin Patch's website!

25% off, free delivery and a free gift apparently (although when I ordered this didnt come up...... enter promo code UK4DEAL

I just got bubs coming home outift, booties to match, matching muslins, and matching bibs for £15!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Ellen! I've only just woken up- that's what happens when there's no kids here for the night :rofl: 

Be very careful on the ice- OH went out about 10 mins ago to get dog food out of our garage and said it was like an ice rink! 

I didn't know Pumkin Patch had a website. I've just told OH though and he said "are you sure our boy needs anymore clothes?" Seen as I have filled his wardrobe and drawers and am running out of space I'd say OH has a good point! :haha: 

32 weeks today for me!!! Yay! Which must mean you are 36 weeks today Ellen? I've always remembered you as being 4 weeks ahead of me to the day! :lol: it's speeding up now!! :shock:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: just a quickie.. Am about to walk to our old house (over a mile away!) to pick up our old phones etc. I have been finishing the light all morning, I'll post some pics later or tomorrow, but it's looking really good!!

I'll catch up properly later, hope you're all enjoying your Sunday :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Be careful on the snow and ice Suz :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Well back it out and back safe- although on the way back the A19 was a bliazzrd and we now have another 2 inch of snow! Its FAB! BUT..........I hope it doesnt get any worse as I have my consultant app tomorrow at 9am!

Thansk to Jess' dirty chicken feast she had on Friday I have had my KFC. I couldnt stop thinking about it after she mentioned KFC lol! 

Had a cuddle cuddle with the baby and ever since my boobs have been tingly! Very odd but funny.

Hope everyone is safe and well xxx Almost Xfactor soon and after those APPALING songs Katie had best be out!


----------



## Britt11

Happy 32 weeks Lou and 36 weeks Ellen!!!!!!!!!!!!

We have another Clomid long time graduate coming over soon- after 2 years Emma got her BFP whoo hooo :happydance:

AFM- still very sick this morning, nausea and diarrhea- oh my gosh, I must have a stomach bug. I tried to make some yummy french toast this morning and I couldnt eat it- looks like another day staying inside going no where...


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Cat - Sorry you are stil not feeling too great xxx Good news on Emma tho! x


----------



## laura6914

hello all :wave: how are we? had family up to see shae today and he slept through last night again :yipee: getting there slowly. Oooohhhhh Lou and ellen its getting sooooo close now. You scared/nervous/excited? xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo Hoo! That is great Laura! good boy Shae! xxx

Im gettin all of the above Laura hahaha! After seeing my friends little teeny boy today I just cant believe in a matter of weeks I will have something that small in my house ALL THE TIME! Hahaha!

Jess - Thanks for the NCT code btw! Im going to get my tens machine from there......Just deciding which one to get tho! Elle or Obi............xxx


----------



## laura6914

it the best feeling in the world ellen. and once your in labour all of those feelings will go away. im well excited for you all. :wohoo: x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehe thanks Laura xxx

OMG the snow is gettin really bad here now! Hubbys been out snowballing all the kids on the street - I swear if we lived near a hill he;d have his snowboard out! hahaha x


----------



## kcw81

hey girls! 
weird about the tingly bobs when around a baby Ellen!!

Its all wintery now at your place Suz? Cool! 

Cat sorry you aren't in the mood to eat your french toast! I would have it if I was there! 

Still have my cold and hope it goes away soon. I can't breathe thru my nose and being pregnant makes it hard to breathe in the first place so I feel like I need an inhaler!

hope everyone is having a nice sunday!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies :hi: 

Ellen... :blush: Sorry I jedi mind tricked you in to a KFC!! I hired my tens machines, so wouldn't know which one to suggest to you out of those 2. 

Suz, I hope you made it back in one piece!

Britt, sorry you're feeling rough hon. Hope you feel better soon. :hugs: 

Laura, hurrah for Shae sleeping through the night! :)

Had my MIL over for lunch today. Made deep filled mince pies... Mmmm... OH is just battling to put the blind we bought yesterday up. It's going to look so pretty! :)

Hope everyone is ok. :hug: xx


----------



## laura6914

we have no snow here yet Ellen. But i dont think its far away. Im nt overly keen on snow living where i am now. Its a death trap. Used to love it where i used to live when it didnt get that bad. 

Sorry your feeling ill brit. 

all this talk about kfc and mince pies in making me soooooo hungry. I ave no idea what i fancy though. 

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Arent we all bad influences against each other hey? KFC, Mince pies.......Ive just had some giant cadburys buttons while watching the snow fall. Love it!

And to tempt everyone (and lou with her chinese chip fetish!) I THINK we're sharing a chinese later on too...........Bad food day but dont care cos weighed in at my mums earlier and Ive only put on 1 &1/2 stone which I am well chuffed with hahaha ! x


----------



## mrphyemma

Knock Knock! Can I come in? At long last I can join you ladies!! I got a shock BFP on Friday after 23 cycles (16 natural and 7 on clomid) Had begun to think it wasn't ever going to happen for us so we are both a little shell-shocked but over the moon.
Cannot believe Rudeollie and Babyloulou only have a few weeks to go. Where does the time go? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Emma honey! Welcome to the club! YAY! How you feeling?? Are you booked in for an early scan yet??? You could be our clomid twin mum to be! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls! 

So happy for you Emma- I saw it earlier on the CC! Congratulations - did you ring your FS like I said? Xx

Ellen- I had the chilli chips and Chinese last night so sticking to healthy pasta tonight! 

We have all three kids here again tonight so it is an absolute mad house here! I'm hoping I'm gonna get chance to sneak xfactor on once the youngest two are in bed. 

Have you had more actual snow falling today then Ellen? We haven't had any today although yesterdays is still thick on the ground. Apparently it's forecast for the whole rest of the week though- bit worried as I have appointments every day this week!! :-/


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep Lou we had about 3 straight hours of it -you couldnt see past the end of the road for it! It headed straight down to Leeds then to my mums so it could end up near your neck of the woods!

Mmm I could do pasta.........Hmmm decisions decisions hahaha!


----------



## kcw81

lucky you with the snow! 

welcome emma!


----------



## babyloulou

It's showing as -7 here at the moment so probably too cold to snow right now. Yesterdays snow has turned to sheets of pure ice!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, how happy are you right now?!! 

Still no snow in London thankfully! Don't mind the snow coming when I'm on mat leave, but please not whilst I'm still battling with the tube!! Haha :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

I am FRICKIN ECSTATIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## SBB

Don't spoil it for Lou she's not watching til later!!!! 

Ok off to catch up... 

:D


----------



## SBB

Ok... all caught up! 

US girls well done with your bargains!! :happydance: 

Verna I also bled the first time I used a softcup - not sure if it's just a coincidence?! I wouldn't worry just be gentle! 

No more snow for us, VERY cold though! I enjoyed our walk to the old house. Was v jealous she had our fire blazing! Can't wait to have a fire again... 

Emma - Congratulations!! :happydance: you must be so excited!! 

Cat I had upset tummy too, but then I think I have IBS so I didn't actually expect much else :dohh: Hope it goes away and you feel better soon :hugs: 

Hey Laura - what a cutie pic of Shae! He looks so grown up already!! 

KC hope the cold goes soon... I am feeling coldy too, woke up this morning and my nose and throat really hurt and head aches :( will chill all day tomorrow before the big move... 


I'm going to eat Xmas pudding with cream and ice cream - I've been waiting so long to have it!!!! 

Lou let us know when you've seen X factor so we can all discuss :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

Will post pics of my light in a second... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry for the shite pics, just did them quickly with my iphone earlier, so I'll do some proper ones with my camera and post them another day. But I'm really pleased with it! I did think it might look shit with the light on but it doesn't it looks so cool! The pic doesn't look very good with the light on though but in real life it's fab... 

x x x 



https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Light1.jpg


https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Light2.jpg


https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Light3.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

Lovely Suz! Looks stunning with the light on! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Suz!! That's amazing! I absolutely love it! :thumbup:

Sorry Verna- I must have missed your post about the bleeding. I agree with Suz- don't worry about it- I bled the first two goes with them then never did again- a little nick on your cervix won't stop those sperm honey xxx 

I'm gonna try and kick the boys of the PS3 in a few minutes to watch xfactor xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oops.... Won't say anymore!! Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz! That light is stunning!!! Well done!! X


----------



## babyloulou

I am sooooooooo happy!! :thumbup: eventually after 5 times in the bottom the witch has gone! :thumbup: 

I thought Mary was awful though on her "save me" song to be fair. She just shouted it! Glad they still voted Wagner out though! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep its all good isnt it Lou! Didnt you just LOVE Matt btw??? I was in tears as his second song was one of my Dads favourite songs............It was like he was singing it for me! Even DH had tears in his eyes! 

Ive NEVER EVER watched Im a celeb but my god I have watched the past 2 nights and Stacey Soloman and Dom Joly are the frickin funniest things ever to grace my tv! x


----------



## kcw81

you ladies and your xfactor! wish I was in on it. 

Suz I abso love your light. it is amazing!! sorry you have a cold too. I read that the baby doesn't actually get the cold even though we have it. I find that hard to believe since all my fluids and mucus might be going into him through my cord. I am so clueless about the science behind the baby inside me still! you know I have IBS too. I had it before the preggs - more on the side of constipation - and being pregs made me a bit more regular except for a few times.

Lou that sounds fricking COLD! hope you have your uggs on! that must be hard to take the pups out for exercise in freezing weather.

Ellen do you like the snow?


----------



## SBB

The joys of IBS hey KC!!! I thought pregnancy might make me go a little less :blush: and it has sometimes but it's gone back to normal for me really! I really hope I don't have an upset tummy in labour - how embarrassing would that be in the birthing pool?!?!? 
I'm glad bubs can't get the cold - imagine what it'd feel like if they sneezed in there!! :haha: 

Lol I knew as soon as Wagner was in the bottom 3 he'd go whatever happened as the judges wouldn't keep him in! 

I think the problem with Mary is it's the same thing every week now, people aren't bothered any more.... I think the final will be rebecca, matt, and one direction. Rebecca needs to get some kind of personality accross because seriously it's starting to seem like she doesn't have one!! Although I don't think she'll win, there's been too many similar winners, girls with great voices of similar ages - Leona, Alexandra... One Direction will probably win but I'd much prefer Matt to. 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I don't take them out since I've been preggers Casey! :haha: I can't- it sets off awful sciatica if I even take them on a short walk! It's all been down to OH recently! He's been so helpful these last few days with the kids too- bathed both babies, changing them etc.. And he's just told me he's not going to work in the morning cos he's going to drive the kids back instead as he doesn't want me having to drive all that way in this weather! God I love him and I'm so glad I chose him to be Daddy! :thumbup: 

Ellen- yes I thought Matts second song was amazing! Love him! I also agree about I'm a Celeb- I always, always hate it and OH loves it so I end up watching it- but I think this years is brilliant! Stacey and Dom are hilarious and Gillian is the best thing on TV!! :rofl: I've missed it tonight though and we haven't recorded it! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

I agree Suz- Rebecca has a nice voice but she has got really boring! She just stands behind the microphone singing practically the same every week! The judges haven't even slated her for it like they used to Stacey! :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think the worst thing that could happen for Matt is to win X Factor... He'll do so much better as the runner up. 

First hospital ante natal class tomorrow morning... Hope it's not full of chavs!! :haha:


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies, thanks for the warm welcome :hugs:

Symptom-wise not much to report although my boobs are mega sore and have been since about 1dpo and I seem to be feeling very hungry, like ravenously hungry but no nausea as yet.

Lou, I will phone the FS first thing tomorrow and see what he says. I am hoping I will get an early scan, do all clomid ladies get one?

SBB that light is stunning. Did you make that yourself?

As for snow, it is six inches deep here, it snowed all afternoon but seems to have stopped now. BRRRRR!

I have to agree so glad Wagner has gone, that joke simply wasn't funny anymore.


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey I LOVE the snow! Aart from worrying about getting to the hospital should labour occurr hahaha 

Totally agree on all xfactor chit chat..........And Lou if you can, if its on, try find dom and britt getting a chest on Im a celeb. SO funny! x


----------



## SBB

Jess you're right about Matt - male winners never do well :shrug: so yeh he should come 2nd or 3rd... I was pleasantly surprised there were no chavs in my antenatal. Actually, there was one, but she only came to the first one then never came back! 

Lou that's lovely your DH is taking them home - he's right it's a very long way in shitty weather. 

Wow 6 inches of snow Emma!! My boobs were soooo sore at the beginning, and for a long time actually they hurt so much when I took my bra off especially! They're actually ok now, sure that's about to change though :haha: 
Yes I made the light :D - I copied this https://www.rockettstgeorge.co.uk/white-chandelier-by-winnie-lui-3262-p.asp
I'd like to pretend I thought of the idea myself but I didn't :haha: 

I got an early scan, but only because of bleeding and one sided pain.. not just cos I was on Clomid. But I was just under GP not FS and as you've been ttc a long time I'd hope they'd give you an early one... 

x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh wow!!! You are still mega talented in my eyes to be able to copy the original, and I'm guessing yours didn't cost 13 grand to make either? ;)


----------



## Rudeollie

Right night night girls! Got to get my lazy maternity leave ass out of bed early tomorrow for my hospital app. Enjoy xx


----------



## babyloulou

I got one just from being on Clomid Emma- my FS gives them to any women who get a bfp. Just depends on your doc i suppose. He may want to do hcg levels too xx

Jess- i agree about Matt too- if he does win they'll make him release a load of crap!


----------



## babyloulou

Night Ellen xxx


----------



## SBB

What's your hospital appt for Ellen? 

Emma - no it didn't cost £13k!!! Probably in total maybe £50. Actually maybe a bit more, I don't know! I got crap from a car boot sale and used stuff from my house, and a few Xmas decs! Thank you I am very pleased with it! I'm a bit worried there isn't the head height for it in baby jesus' room (we are moving this week) but if not we'll have it in our room! 

X x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Had to think for a minute when you said Baby Jesus, then I saw your signature. :) Don't think I'd fancy Christmas Day in the throes of labour but what a story to pass down the generations! xx


----------



## SBB

Oh yes sorry I forget baby Jesus sounds a bit odd if you don't know why!! Hopefully won't be Xmas day! I'm aiming to go into labour on the 17th and have him early on the 18th, home by midday... :rofl: but seriously that's my plan!!! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

SBB said:


> Oh yes sorry I forget baby Jesus sounds a bit odd if you don't know why!! Hopefully won't be Xmas day! I'm aiming to go into labour on the 17th and have him early on the 18th, home by midday... :rofl: but seriously that's my plan!!!
> 
> X x x

Sounds like a good plan! I did that with my second daughter. Was at the hospital 15 min when I deleivered her and was home by noon that same day. :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Reeds- that sounds like my kind of labour! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

I think I'll add that to the plan sandi!! Hope things are a little better with you and OH :hugs: 

Night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you. They are he came home last night and we had a good talk. He is just scared about being the only provider right now and having his first baby on the way...but boy he sure handled it crappy. LOL Bring on tuesday...we get our gender scan. :)


----------



## Britt11

Suz the light is fantastic!!
Yeah Em, glad you made it over, love the ticker, so freagin happy for you!!

hey ladies, have been sick on the couch most of the day but starting to feel a bit better, I really think I must have gotten a stomach bug, finally had a little dinner so thats good (DH cooked)
hugs,


----------



## babyloulou

Glad you're feeling better Britt :hugs:

Reeds- so glad to hear OH is home. I hope you'll both be ok now :hugs: 

Right night night girls- I'm off to sleep xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi Emma :hi: welcome and congratulations! 

Reeds, so glad OH is home and you've talked things through. Men are stupid in the way they deal with things aren't they?! :hugs:

Right, I'm off the Antenatal class. Catch up with you all later.


----------



## SBB

Have fun jess!! 

Sandi I'm glad you've sorted it out... :hugs: 

Glad you feel better cat :D 

I just woke up! Got loads to sort out today as we get the new house tomorrow!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls. OH has set off taking the kids back to South Wales. I am sat here watching a man service our boiler and radiators! How exciting! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Wow Lou that does sound exciting!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I know! My life is rock and roll these days! :haha:

Have you got a full day of re-packing today then Suz? X


----------



## SBB

Nah not yet, going to get things like insurance sorted and go and get the paint, or make them deliver it maybe! We're only taking tools etc tomorrow, then we'll actually move in Saturday I think so will pack up our stuff then. But that won't take long I hope since we hardly have any stuff here! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls! Back from my app and as expected they were running late from the HUGE snowfall we've had overnight..................Most schools are closed! AND as expected all a load of freakin fuss over nothing thanks to my stupid midwife! THe consultant says I will be treated as any other new mum to be and will be assessed and then can decide how to labour.............She says if all is well I can birth in the pool or however I want!

My midwife reckoned cos of my duff back AND that Im a redhead I wouldnt be allowed as I may need a transfusion after the birth as I could be a "bleeder! Consultant says thats a loads of shit basically hahaha!

Anyhoo! Fun day for you Lou hey?? We are so rock n roll arent we? 
Sandi - glad things are sorted out honey! x
Cat - Sorry youre still not feelin great - hope you are a bit better today xx
Suz - Take it easy with your packin and stuff wont you. x


----------



## SBB

That's good news then Ellen! At least you can have what you want :D will you go for the pool do you think?

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's good Ellen- are you going to go for the pool then? I really really want the pool- just got to hope my skin clears up before then. 

Any more snow anyone? We haven't yet although it is forecast x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep I will do so long as its free and everything continues as its been going! SO long as I can be up and about during labour im happy as larry..........

Yep its still coming down here Lou on and off. Severe weather warning is still in place too as its meant to get bad again this afternoon! x


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh God!! Why do I have the worst doctors in the World? The GP wouldn't even do a pregnancy test and as for an early scan :nope: he said the FS would have sent me for an early scan if it was required and that they (the GP's) only do pregnancy tests or early scan referrals if a lady is in pain or bleeding. Great! Will have to now wait until 12 weeks to see if everything is okay.:( He also said I was six weeks pregnant and when I tried to correct him he wouldn't listen. :dohh:The only thing constructive he did was give me the paperwork to fill in to be referred to the midwives. Really disappointed!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey girls!

Ellen, glad the consultant gave you the all clear for the pool!

Lou, are you watching the boiler man cos he's eye candy? :haha: 

Suz, how exciting that you'll be in your new place by Sat!

Well my class was ok. Good mixture of people and no one stupidly young which was a relief!! Was a bit slow and she seemed to go off on tangents, but I think we picked a few things up. She was very anti those baby sleeping bag things... To which OH and I looked at each other and went "oops", but apart from that I think we're all on track!

Off to battle the tube strike now! Oh joy!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Emma, sorry your GP was rubbish. I had huge issues early on in my pregnancy with my GP... Had to write a complaint letter in the end! ...I know it's sneaky, but you could always tell a little white lie to get them to give you an early scan ;).


----------



## Rudeollie

Or pay Emma - Babybond how Ive used twice WILL do an early scan for reassurance, its about £80 tho I think?????? Stupid GPS - do they not understand how fricking scary this all is when you are LTTC????

Good luck with the stike Jess xxx My BIL called earlier and said it was a nightmare! Doh! x


----------



## babyloulou

Emma- my GP surgery had no interest whatsoever when I ran to say I'd got a bfp. They said I just needed to see a midwife at 10 weeks to book in and have a normal 12 week scan. I couldn't even get past the receptionist to get a GP appointment about it! It's your FS you need to speak to- contact the hospital office your FS is based at and inform the FS's secretary xx

Jess- the boiler man was NOT eye candy at all! He was early 20s, fake diamond in his ear and shaved head a la David Beckham and crappy tattoos :rofl:

Why was your class woman anti sleeping bag Jess? What doesnt she like about them? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: They could have at least sent you a good looking one! :haha:

The class MW was anti sleeping bags as she said that babies can get too hot in them and can't regulate their temperature properly. She said that you shouldn't use them before 6 months... I think I might have Baby Peach in one during the day when I'm checking on her, but then at night, when she'll be co-sleeping anyway, do the cellular blanket thing... I didn't dare mention that we were going to co sleep!! You start to get paranoid about everything don't you! I think I have more questions now than when I went in!! :)


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks Ladies, I have calmed down a little now, think the pregnancy hormones must be kicking in already. :blush: Ellen paying for a scan this side of Christmas is a no-no I'm afraid. Three kids to buy for and all that. Lou, I did call the FS secretary this morning and she told me to go to my GP who would refer me to a midwife.:dohh: I guess I shall just have to graciously wait until 12 weeks like most ladies do. Might get some more hpt's tomorrow just for reassurance.


----------



## babyloulou

Awww that's rubbish Emma! What a rubbish FS office!! You do realise your peeing on a stick addiction could end up costing you as much as a scan would! :rofl: :rofl:

Jess- yes I know what you mean! I felt like that after the breastfeeding session. The midwife seemed to contradict everything I had read on here or been told about feeding! Thoroughly confused me!!! :shrug:


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies,
Still no Positive Ovulation test but I'm not giving up hope, the last two cycles have been cd16 so maybe tomorrow?:shrug:

I'm soooooooo HAPPY for you Em hun were you on a natural cycle or a clomid cycle?
WOOO HOOO:cloud9:

Suz- I can't wait to see your pic, for some reason I can't always see them, I guess it depends on how they are saved? Not sure but can't wait, maybe you could pm me?
I hope your walk is not too hard on ya, do you have a car sweeite, or are you just looking to get some exercise?

Ellen hun I LOVE SNOW!!!!!!! :happydance:

Cat hun I really hope you start feeling better soon sweetie :):hugs:

Casey - Wow sweets, your still not feeling better? I hope this week you make a fast recovery! :hugs:

AFM we keep dtd every other night, had such a busy holiday weekend with my girls. My dd got food poisoning on Friday after our shopping, into Saturday it was horrible!! Then my IBS acted up yesterday so we were knocking on the walls through the bathroom laughing and tooting LOL!!!!:haha:
I got all my Christmas pressies wrapped, I just have about three more to order and I am completely done!

Good Morning to everyone else :flower:


----------



## babyloulou

You sound very organised verna! I haven't even started on Xmas yet! Sorry about your "clear out" weekend though! Hope you're both feeling better now xxx


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,
thanks for the well wishes, I think it is a stomach bug actually as this morning my bowels are acting up again and I heard something is going around. Probably lost some of those pounds I packed on in the beginning lol..

Jess- glad your classes went well. Are you co-sleeping with LO for the first while? I know there is a book out there that is suppose to be excellent and states that the first 3 months should really mimic the woomb, (so I would think co-sleeping would be one of the recommendations) I know my friend followed it and she swears thats why she has an awesome baby. Its so cool to hear different ideas from you ladies.

Ellen- I hope you get the pool for your birth, gosh you ladies are all coming up so quick

Lou- I was wondering if the boiler man was hot too lol :rofl: Hopefully your rash clears up soon too.

Em- that is crap, my FS still saw me even though we got pregnant naturally on my own and sent me for an early u/s- I think thats a really important scan, and I agree with the other ladies I would really try and get into one if you can. He didnt do HCG blood work on me though b/c he said its useless, only the scan tells them a clear picture. good luck hon :hugs:

Verna- that is strange about the no positive opk, last month you had 7 or something. Are you getting any O symptoms? I have heard of women getting pregnant on cycles with no positive opks.
you are definitely due for your bfp next!!

:hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi Ladies! It's CYBER MONDAY...Meaning most US based stores have killer deals right now! Woohoo! I think I am done though! I found Woody and Jessie for the kids...They must have been hiding them on Black Friday. lol

Emma-Congrats Sweetie! Sooo exciting. Sorry no early scan...That's a load of crap. You could say you've had massive cramping in a couple weeks.... Dishonest, but might ease your mind.

Verna-Haha, Love. Painted a real good picture of you and hubs knocking through the bathroom walls to each other! That's funny! Hopefully Ov is only a day away...

Ellen-We've got tons of snow too! My daughter has been eating it everywhere we go. I have to keep reprimanding her for eating the snow that's not very clean. yuck, but she doesn't care... Silly girl.

AFM I've been having my STUPID MIGRAINES more and more frequently. Almost daily now. ...I have my appt today in 5 hours, I'm going to bring that up...I'm hurtin. They usually come on mid afternoon-evening and stay all night...


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha CHELL!!!!!!!! Ive just been readin about your super cyber day! Im so jealous of all your fab offers around thanks giving.............We have some deals near christmas but Im sure I wont be in the mood for it this year! Hahaha

Right uk'ers! Ive got £40 to spend on this double up tesco voucher thing but cannot find ANYTHING to buy! Wanted a camera - not in the offer, wanted some angelcare liner thingys - out of stock! Im going MAD!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Smile4me

OMG chel I have found so many gosh darn good deals :)
My comforters I bought the girls are even cheaper today woohooo
And I got some of my projects done for the girls which I will post later :)
Woody Dolls oh I want one, I got the girls Monster high dolls YAY :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies! yes verna and chell are way too organized with their xmas shopping all done and taking advantage of the good deals! I don't even know what to get people yet. 

Suz today is moving day? where will you sleep tonight?

Ellen I am so jeals of your snow!

Jess I am glad you were able to take a few things away from your class that were worthwhile. Our newborn class is in two weeks, hopefully we don't have the baby before that.

Lou what in the world are people saying about a boiler man? you got a nice visit from a boiler man? with an earring? do tell.

hi Emma sorry to be the one party pooper in the group but its so early for a scan! I can understand wanting one to make sure but they won't see much at this point will they?

Verna how funny about you and DD and hte quality bathroom times! Are you using the digitals right now for opk or both?

hi cat and sandi!


----------



## SBB

Emma sorry your GP is crap! I have heard no GPs do pregnancy tests now as the HPTs are so reliable, mine point blank refused to test my blood too even though they were taking blood anyway!! They really should offer you a scan... I was really lucky that my doctor was lovely. I think if you see someone else and tell them you are really worried and stressed about it you might get seen :shrug:
How patronising as well that he said you're 6 weeks - like you don't know?!?!? However, just agree and you'll get MW and scan sooner :D 

Jess I think all the antenatal teachers have such different opinions, I wouldn't pay too much attention as the next person will disagree with them anyway!! Glad there was no chavs :haha: 
We have got this for baby Jesus https://www.amazon.co.uk/Merino-Cocooi-Babywrap-Swaddle-Natural/dp/B001ADXU3K

Verna I hope you can see the pics below?? I just took them but they're not that good cos it's too dark! I will get some good ones once it's up in baby Jesus' room. It's also a bit wonky but I'm waiting to put it up in it's proper place before I try and balance it out properly. Are you still hoping to make one? If you are I have a few tips!! 
Hopefully +OPK is just around the corner, but if not don't worry too much... As someone else said plenty of people OV and get a bfp without a +OPK... :hugs: 

Ellen I don't know what to suggest with Tesco - Nappies? Wine? Clothes for you?? 

hey KC nope we get the keys tomorrow, then paint etc then actually move at the weekend. No pressure to be out of the temporary house so that's cool :D

x x x





https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/DSC01603.jpg


https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/DSC01601.jpg


https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/DSC01599.jpg


https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/DSC01598.jpg


https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/DSC01596.jpg

x x x


----------



## mrphyemma

No, I didn't expect to have the early scan at 4 weeks! But was hoping they would refer me for an early scan at about 6/7 weeks just to check if there is a heartbeat and how many!
I guess I shall just have to be patient and try not to worry too much.
Did any of you ladies have cramping? I have had it on and off since Friday. Not as bad as AF cramping but not nice all the same. I keep worrying that AF is going to turn up.


----------



## Britt11

yes, its very common to get a scan at 6/7 weeks to make sure there is a HB, hopefully you will get one- especially if he is all mixed up on the dates. I was lucky too my GP and FS are both wonderful and went out of their way for me.
No sorry Em, I had absolutely no cramping- but I have heard of many girls getting cramping so I think it can be very normal.
hugs


----------



## SBB

Yeh I had loads of cramping, bit like AF and also mega pains in my ovary area! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

PS this is all the light stuff before: 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Lightstuffbefore.jpg

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Awww Suz that is phenominal! Did you just spray paint everything white?
I am soooo going to make one now. :) I LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!! I think I might do mine in all pink


----------



## SBB

I initially spray painted some of the stuff ages ago, before I was preggers. But I just used emulsion paint for the rest. 

My tips are: 
* If you don't need to paint stuff it will be sooooo much quicker! So if you can do it all in stuff that's already pink then do that! 
* Google Winnie Lou and see her others so you can get ideas... 
* Make it shorter, I made mine too long, because I wanted to be able to see the whole of each item, but actually then you get loads of gaps which you have to fill, so if you want to use less items make it shorter like the one in this pic... 
https://www.rockettstgeorge.co.uk/white-chandelier-by-winnie-lui-3262-p.asp

x x x


----------



## kcw81

I love your light Suz. Its such a hodgepodge I could stare at it for hours!! verna you are going to make one??

Emma sorry thought you wanted a scan like, today! yeah 6-7 weeks would be good for peace of mind.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

good morning everyone...or afternoon! 

Suz that is so awesome! Your so creative.


----------



## babyloulou

It is amazing Suz! :thumbup:

Emma- yes I had cramping at the beginning too. It's normal unless heavy bleeding follows it. I would ring your FS office back though and tell the secretary you are worried and want to speak to the FS. Then tell him about the cramping. He might offer you a scan then xxx

Well girls I havent gone to Pregnancy yoga tonight- I fell asleep! I was so tired after the kids! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

Yes Casey I'm going to make one for the girls room since I am redoing their bedrooms for Christmas
I made each of them a shadowbox Letter for above their beds its cute and super super cheap :0) I'll post pics later.

I want to create one of those lights in their room with all girly stuff and I'm thinking after Christmas get tons of Christmas orgnaments like sunglasses, ballarinas, ballet slippers, horses etc. GREAT IDEA Suz, you are soooo creative, just keep up the creativity so I can clone yours... he he


----------



## SBB

Those things will be perfect verna! Pink should be quite easy I think... I hope so for your sake! It's quite a time consuming job... :haha: 
I will continue to post my creations so you can all steal them :haha: lol I stole this one from someone else anyway!! 

Lou I don't blame you for not going, you must be knackered after looking after the kids and perving at the chavvy plumber all day :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He was almost young enough to be my son!! And chavvy enough to have stolen the boiler! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha I loved the description of your day Lou! Spot on hahahaha!

Love seeing the light stuff before Suz! Arent you creative, I LOVE it! 

Just been to the supermarket to make sure we are stocked for the next few days as the snow is coming back again so they say........Its all crunchy underfoot, FAB!


----------



## Smile4me

ohhhhhh I wish we had snow, I love snow Ellen, take some pics hun :)


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! My friend next door just called me and said "Errr how long has it been snowing this bad???" I was oblivious to the fact its like a blizzard outside and has been for a good while as the whole street is covered AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## babyloulou

It's coming down fast here again now too!!! It's like a blizzard!! :happydance: I do love it- it's so pretty! Just wish I didn't have appointments tomorrow....


----------



## Rudeollie

Its great isnt it Lou! Hehehehe! Ive taken some snaps and will post them soon!

Ive just heard from another Dec mummy who had lack of movements last week.........Her little boy, due 2 days after me, has passed on. May god take care of this little angel xxx 

Its so heartbreaking............


----------



## SBB

Aw Ellen that is so sad :cry: I don't know what I'd do... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

hey girls, I need your advice...
Not sure if I mentioned it but my mom has saved a lot of baby stuff for me. This stuff is over 20 years old! Well she wanted to go look at the new baby store with me so we stopped by on our drive back from my dad's house. Well I have no clue what she thought the point of looking was, because anything I wanted to look at, she told me I didn't need or should wait and see what she has for me first!!!

I couldn't look at the diaper bags (which she kept putting down as not as good as the ones she has saved) because she has 2 for me to choose from... she saved the thermos bag for transporting pumped breastmilk... she even told me not to look at the strollers because she has 2 or 3 for me to choose from!!!!!

My mom gets her feelings hurt VERY easily when I turn down stuff.. and she saved ALL this stuff!! And she'd totally notice if I didn't use it! :( ARGH!!! She drove me crazy at that store! :(


----------



## lisaf

aw Ellen, thats so horrible! :( Thats one huge downside to this online group... hearing all the things that go wrong :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh god, Ellen your poor poor friend. My heart goes out to her and her family. May her angel rest in peace...

I'm just back from my self hypnosis and visualisation class... We talked about our fears and she talked us through a visualisation to try and "erase" those fears. It's wierd, my fears are about after birth and not knowing what to do. I have a clear vision of everything up to the moment of birth, but everything after thy is just White noise!


----------



## SBB

Lisa I don't know what to suggest :shrug: can you talk to her and say nicely that this is your baby and you'd like to have the fun of buying some stuff new? See what she's got, some of it might be really good! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Its so horrible isnt it? Its like going back to the start again with all those little angels we lost back then............One thing tho, please please please make sure anythng, anything at all you are unsure of or feel or dont feel you get checked out. I dont want any of our precious ones to leave us xxx

Suz - I keep jiggling my bump to make it move so I know its there.........xxx

Aww Lisa - tough one hun! YOu either use it or tell her - there really isnt anything else you can do! x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god Ellen! That is so so sad. :cry: I don't know how I would cope with that at all! Had she been having complications? So sad :cry:


----------



## lisaf

I do think some of the stuff is going to be great... I love that she saved all the burp cloths... those will come in handy any time!
I am thrilled she saved the old wooden cradle (but now she thinks I should use the pack n play from my aunt instead?).
I love that she saved baby blankets etc. 

I think part of it is that she saved this stuff expecting to have to give some to my brother for his kids, so I'm a little afraid that will make her more senstive to what I refuse. Because if he wasn't the way he is, I could totally refuse stuff and say to save it for him.


----------



## Smile4me

:nope: :cry:OMG Ellen is it someone from the BNB? That is horrible was she on Clomid? My heart goes out to her hun


----------



## Rudeollie

No Verna shes from another group Im with, a regional one. She says her saving grace is she has her precious little girl but still.......It must be horrendous. She still has to have him too..............xxx


----------



## Smile4me

oh hun please tell her my condolences are with her, It was the worst thing to ever go through birthing a child that is not alive OMG I still remember the room being so freaken quiet!!!! And then the nurse comes in snapping pictures... I was like get the F out of here right now and I am not a violent person but I was devastated. She will go through so many emotions hun, just make sure you are there for her :)


----------



## Rudeollie

I know Verna, hugs and Im sorry to post about it but its only here that I can vent these things.

Anyhoo - onto a new topic! Are you done totally for Christmas now from all your shopping??? Ive only got my cousins bday to buy for, Im wrapping on Weds after Ive put my tree and decorations up! x


----------



## SBB

Just so sad... does she know why? 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

No but I think they will offer a post mort..........xx


----------



## SBB

:( I hope she'll be ok... We all have to be so careful and make sure we get anything checked out as you say Ellen.. 

:hugs: 

Ok I'm going to have Xmas pudding, cream and ice cream - again :haha: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I got buy one get 2 free on cadburys fingers AND a super duper selection of ice creams.....Think I will join you in some yumminess suz xxx


----------



## Smile4me

OMG I want ice cream so bad, they make an elvis pretzly at our local ice cream parlor and its vanilla with chocolate covered pretzels and caramel on top ... add some mini reeses peanut butter cups and life is GOOD!!!
You can post as much as you want hun, that's what we are all here for, to share our experiences and offer some advice, make friends and hope we can help at least one person :)

I'm pretty much done, a few things I have to order on line but for the most part hun, everything is wrapped and in the basement locked away so the girlies can't find it :)
I like to plan ahead but there are a few things I didnt get from people in time for my big shopping extravaganza but that's not a problem, I will pick up the few that are left and be done at least until Christmas eve when I have to completely put the girls rooms together without them knowing... this is going to be fun... LOL


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks girls! Was going to have a good night tonight and now all I can think about is vanilla ice cream with chocolate fingers! With possibly some fudge sauce!! DOn't have any though so will have to have some Cherry chocolate liqueurs!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

you girls are tempting me with all these yummy sweets and I'm stuck at work, lol!


----------



## babyloulou

Your poor friend Ellen. That's so devastating :cry: And you Verna- you're so strong :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here is my latest bump pic... pretty unattractive due to the stretch marks on my hip... :( But hey, I'm not going to complain too much... there are more important things to worry about in the grand scheme of things! 
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_0928.jpg


----------



## SBB

:happydance: it's getting bigger jess! Don't worry about the stretchmarks.. They'll fade, I've got stretchmarks all over my bum from years ago, but they're almost invisible now... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ps my ice cream was yummy :D xxxxx


----------



## lisaf

hehe, I feel like the stretchmarks on my boobs are still totally visible but when I was trying to show someone they honestly couldn't see them at all... I just don't understand :haha:
But apparently they aren't as visible to everyone else, so thats a bonus!
I just don't want anymore really BIG/wide ones... I hate the dip it leaves even when they heal.


----------



## lisaf

oh and Jess, for the record, yours are not that bad!!! the ones that I'm talking about as big/wide ones were MUCH bigger than that and so dark red they were almost purple when they were first formed!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I got a whole load of stretch marks when I had my growth spurt at 11... My sister when she had her first baby ended up with her stomach looking like a road map!! My Dad told me to eat lots of protein to try and combat them, but I guess I need more!! Oh well... OH always turns the lights off before we dtd, so I guess it doesn't matter!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Lisa :hugs: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Well Im sure Ive just added a few marks to my ever increasing body mass hahaha DH and I just ate a share tub of chocolate muffin ice cream. It was SO good! x


----------



## babyloulou

Awww that's a lovely bump Jess! I love bump piccys! I haven't taken one since last weekend. I'll find it and post it though.... 

PS: how much weight are we supposed to put on? I weighed myself last night and I've put exactly a stone on since the bfp????


----------



## SBB

Lou it depends... The average is 2.5 stone (35lbs) but it depends on your pre pregnancy weight as well. 

I've put on 2 stone so far, I think it will be 2.5 by the time he comes... It's mostly bump, I can see my arms and thighs have got a bit bigger...

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Found this Lou but it really is a random thing I think..........Ive put on 1.5 stone xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/weightgain/

Didnt post before..............


----------



## SBB

That site says I should put on 2stone 2lbs so I think I'm about right... 

I'm guessing at 2 stone I'll weigh myself in the morning I think... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! Get ready Lou! The snow here is REALLY bad now........The flakes are the size of my head! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! Think Im off for a walk in it! x

Think the only reason my weight has stayed low (ish) is cos I had gained a lot prior to my bfp - if I include that Im more like a 4 st gain hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I'd put a load on the last year or so before my bfp too- that's probably why too. 

The snow has stopped here for now- we have more forecast tonight though! Love it! 

Here's my bump last weekend- sorry pics are a bit dark...


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/d6da794d.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/5513b5ec.jpg


----------



## Britt11

Oh my gosh Lou and Jess, lovely bumps :happydance:
Lou- I love that little ruffle top, so adorable- gosh all belly!!

looking forward to getting to that stage.
question- do you have back problems now the further along you are in pregnancy? I worry about that a bit

:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Nice bump Lou! Everyone has got proper big bumps now!! :happydance: I like the top too :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Cat my back hurts time to time, but it used to so not a great deal more than usual.. Lou and ellen suffer more :( 
Don't worry about it, it doesn't happen for everyone and it's usually manageable... 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Okay ladies I am gonna share my 20+5 bump with you. Guess the sex. LOL Scan tomorrow.




And Jess your bump is lovely!!:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou I just went back and seen your bump!! ITS GREAT! Love that top as well.


----------



## Britt11

thanks Suz
Great bump Sandi. How is everything going on the homefront? Hope things have settled down for you hon


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes thankfully Britt they have. He will be at the scan tomorrow and he came home sat night and we had a long talk. We are working on things, he is just really stressed and I need to be more patient with him.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm going for girl Sandi- purely because they are thin on the ground around here! :thumbup:

Thanks for the top compliments- it's not a maternity one - it's just a normal one from Next that I bought in summer. It fits better than most of my maternity tops! It's nice and stretchy and a decent length x


----------



## SBB

Glad you sorted it sandi.. Nice bump, I say girl! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

The snow is falling thick and fast now. Here's just now outside... 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/50de7f72.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/9f9f4479.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Okay so far 1 boy 2 girl votes! LOL..My vote is boy. So that ties it up! Can't wait til tomorrow. I am so excited.


----------



## SBB

Wow loads of snow!! We're forecast some tonight too... 

V exciting for tomorrow sandi!! 

Night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck for tomorrow Sandi. Post us a piccy as soon as you can xx

Night Suz xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I will. My scan is at 1pm here...I am not sure what time it is there.


----------



## babyloulou

What time is it there now Sandi (so I can work it out) x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

5:51pm


----------



## lisaf

ACK... I just noticed the stroller I want is on sale... today only (cyber Monday deal).
Its like $100 off!!!
Now to convince DH to buy it now, lol! And to decide on a color.. hmmmm....

Love the bumps girls.. nothing exciting here, lol.. baby must be eating all my fat from the inside and settling into my normal fatty spots because I really haven't popped yet!
Maybe I'll take a picture soon, but I'll probably be wearing my bella band.. nobody needs to see my flabby tummy! :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Lisa I am just now starting to really show. My bump is finally more firm but I do still have the pudgy chunk at the bottom. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

We're 6 hours ahead of you then- so your scan will be 7pm our time. I'll keep an eye out for your piccys. Xx

The snow here is getting absolutely ridiculous now! We're gonna be stuck for days!!!


----------



## lisaf

DH agreed!!! I got my stroller!!!
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/pTRU1-6465113dt.jpg
Now to talk him in to the bassinette attachment :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

I had my scan...Nothing notable. Heartbeat sounds great on the doppler so they didn't do an ultrasound. :( So gender scan is set for Dec 21st. YAY! I cannot wait! ...Right before Christmas! 

Sandi-So happy you guys are working things out! I'm thinkin it's a boy. Let us all know tomorrow! ...So excited for you!

Ellen-I just read up on your friend from another forum. So sad. Sooo sad. :(

NICE BUMPS, BABES! Woohoo. HOT MAMAS!

See you all later.. oh, and tonight I'm eating Papa Johns. It's like the BEST pizza I've ever had. I cannot wait for all that greasy yumminess! lol.


----------



## lisaf

oh yum, now I want pizza for dinner too... all these pregnant ladies talking about food make me want to eat everything in the house when I get home from work :haha:

Glad you had a good appointment!


----------



## Onelildream

lisa- I LOVE IT! Oh, and I have a friend with a bassinet attachment...It looks totally necessary! ...And super cute! I wish my stroller had that option....


----------



## Onelildream

I'm totally obsessed with food. Anyone mentions anything ANYTHING and I'm almost in tears bc I'm so friggin obsessed...I just want to eat everything hahaha


----------



## lisaf

haha, I can't wait to go home in 30 minutes... at which point I'll probably think everything in my fridge looks gross. But if you girls on here were to talk about it, it would totally change my mind :haha: I've got even my non-pregnant friends talking food with me now!

I love love love my stroller... bit of a gamble to buy it without having seen it in person but not many stores carry them on the shelves to play with since Mutsy isn't that popular here. I think I'm going to end up with a dyson-like obsession with this thing, hehe!!!
I don't know how much the bassinet will get used since we are californians here and drive most places and can use a car seat adaptor for quick trips. I can claim I'll use it when walking the baby with the dog, but who knows how much of that I'll really do since I'm lazy as heck usually.


----------



## Onelildream

Hahaha. Yeah, I understand. I'm big on car rides and popping the carseat in and out and the ease of that. Bassinets are just so darn cute....I have a slight inanimate object crush on all bassinets, or old carriage-style strollers...They have a sort of romance behind them.


----------



## Onelildream

Have a great night, Lisa! I'm going to go eat my pizza now!


----------



## Britt11

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Yes thankfully Britt they have. He will be at the scan tomorrow and he came home sat night and we had a long talk. We are working on things, he is just really stressed and I need to be more patient with him.

yeah I am so happy for you hon, just knew it would work out:hugs:
Oh and my vote is girl for you :hugs: even though I have boy on the brain all the time and seem to vote boy for eveyone ha ha

Lisa- cool stroller, what brand is it? Question for you, does it have a car seat that attaches to it so you dont have to switch the baby in and out all the time? I had a brief look at the strollers but I am a bit confused they seem to sell them seperately from car seats but they dont look like they go together?? hugh? cant ask my friends as I havent told them yet

so another question for you US girls- what stroller brands do you recommend? (we pretty much get in whatever you guys have) I want something not super heavy as the seat goes as I have seen my friends struggle. 
BTW to the other ladies, your products in the UK look fantastic but we dont carry any of those brands unfortunately.

thx
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Britt - the brand of mine is Mutsy ... its a brand from the Netherlands.
There is a carseat adaptor you can buy for about $30 ... you can pick from several brands like Graco, Peg Perego, Maxi Cosi etc...
Peg Perego seats are the heaviest but rate very high for saftey and have nicer fabrics... the Graco fabrics didn't feel like they breathed at all when I was at the store (imagining my kid getting all sweaty).

The Stokke stroller is super nice but very highly priced.
Graco is the most common of course and very affordable.
Maxi-Cosi has a few that look nice but I haven't seen a lot of reviews on them or seen one in person.
MacClaren is a standard favorite but I hate the look of them. I was intrigued by the Peg Perego Pliko Switch but it didn't seem sturdy enough.
Uppa Baby is nice too and of course there is Bugaboo and Quinny. Icandy also seems very neat.

Some features I was really looking for was forward and mommy-facing seat options, a fully reclining seat, I wanted one that collapses with the seat attached.. and DH wanted one with bigger/sturdy wheels and 4 wheels, not 3.

There was a Graco travel system that had the handle switch sides so you could do mommy-facing, but I hated the fabric feel and heard some iffy reviews on it.
Graco does seem to have the lightest weight seats. I do think they also don't go up as high in baby weight just as an FYI.
Britax seems to be the #1 favorite once you switch to a convertible or forward-facing seat.


----------



## kcw81

Hey Cat, We got the Bob gear Revolution stroller and its so great! Its got two back wheels and one front wheel that swivels for easy manuevering but also locks if you want to go jogging. It was 389 and we got it on sale for 350. That is a lot I know but all our friends love it and I think it will be worth it. I can't wait to try jogging with it! We also bought a carseat adaptor so we can place our infant carseat into this stroller at the beginning.

https://www.bobgear.com/strollers/stroller.php?product_id=4

Chell I thought the cravings were pretty fun, it made eating so satisfying!


----------



## lisaf

do the BOBs fold down pretty small? They're very popular here but with our sedans I'm not sure we'd fit them, you know?


----------



## Britt11

yeah I am wondering that too- what model of Bob did you get? can the baby be forward facing too?
agghhh....so many choices/decisions, glad I am not buying for awhile but would like to start getting some ideas

thx ladies


----------



## lisaf

I've been researching strollers off-and-on for a year :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys, when we fold up the bob it fits in my old nissan sentra sedan trunk. We got the revolution. The baby would face forward all the time, what do you mean? I am confused!

I know what you mean about too many choices, god I hate going to babies R us just for that reason, there are a least 10 choices of everything! even baby shampoo! It is easier just getting it as a gift or second hand stuff from people so you don't have to choose. you have tons O time tho Cat. I didn't get my stroller until like 30 weeks along. We put off a lot of the buying of stuff because you never know who will come through with second hand items or whether you might luck into a bargain. Also we personally wanted to wait to make sure the baby was going to make it further!


----------



## kcw81

Lisa I researched from the beginning too! But we definitely held off on buying for a long time. I Was so glad I waited because we got a crib and swing and pack n play late in the game from people second hand. I guess you can always save your receipts tho! I Feel like with the amount of brain power we put into researching TTC and buying baby gear we could have got double masters degrees somewhere!


----------



## lisaf

lol!! I only wish there was stuff I could know from the research that I wont' know until my baby is here! :haha: You know, like what I'll actually use etc!

My mom has tons of free stuff KC that you're more than welcome to have! :rofl:
I know what you mean about waiting to see what you're given though. I have so much trouble walking through the baby stores because I can't really buy it all yet.
Like diapers.. so many choices and one will fit my kid better than the rest etc.


----------



## lisaf

I think Britt wanted to know if the stroller had mommy-facing AND forward facing options. Its a pretty neat feature to have the baby face you when they're little. Its a feature that is slowly getting added to lots of strollers.


----------



## kcw81

aha. thanks for clearing that up. Cat if you check this I don't think Bob has the baby facing you. 

I know, we will have to wait and see what diaper fits the best once they get here! I am hoping generic works just fine for my little guy. 

Lisa did you find out the gender? did I miss that?


----------



## lisaf

nope, we find out Dec 15th.. 
I liked the Navy blue fabric best out of all their choices (brown, black, grey, khaki, red, and this lime green that looked pretty weird online)


----------



## lisaf

I wish I could borrow a puj tub from someone and make sure it will fit in my sink to try it out... I'd love to use one of those for the first couple months before kneeling in the tub.
Think its wrong that I want to use the dog sprayer on the baby for baths? lol?


----------



## kcw81

haha yeah that would make it a little easier for us! we just bought a big body sponge from B R Us so we can just lay him down on that in my bathtub while I kneel and get sore knees.


----------



## lisaf

lol @ the sore knees.. thats something I'm not looking forward to! Those sponges are awesome... keep trying to talk my mom-friends into using them!


----------



## kcw81

Well good night lisa! talk to you tomorrow. xxoo


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: it's house day!! :happydance: 

Should get the keys around lunchtime... I am just going to tidy up the house a little bit here so it's tidy when we get home.

Had some snow, maybe 1.5 inches... :D 

Right, have a good day everyone! :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! 

Well we are snowed in here- it's been coming down all night and still is!! Means OH has had a snow day though and is still snuggled up in bed with me! :happydance:

Bad thing is though I was supposed to be having my urine re-tested today but there's no way we can make it to the hospital. It's in Darley Dale which is just a snow trap! I've rang and they've said leave it til tomorrow! I hope bubs is ok :cry:

Good luck with the moving Suz xxx


----------



## SBB

Love snow days!! Me and my friends always used to walk to the pub and drink instead of going to work - but now we're all older it's snuggling up in the house instead!! 

Don't worry Lou I'm sure baby is fine... Will it be any better getting there tomorrow though? Xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I wouldn't have thought so - they've given out more snow all week! The midwife I spoke to said it's really important I have it checked though with it having ketones in- but in the next breath said "don't risk the snow" so I don't know what to do!! :shrug: 

If I wasn't pregnant Suz I have no doubt a pub would be where OH and I would head for lunch! As those days are over though soup and water it is! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Gar! And now Ive got no snow falling and am jealous of you hahahaha! My hubby trekked into work today and NOW the train companies have decided its too dangerous to stop at our station WTF?!?!??! How is he gonna get home eh??? Dicks! Hahaha

Lou - Im sure bubs will be fine, if they had had major concerns they would have done something more sooner xxx

Suz - Eeeeek house keys day! How exciting!!!!!!! And boy could I do with snuggling up drinking in a good boozer right now hahaha!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning!!

Lou, have you been flushing your system with water and eating lots of carbs? I hope you can get tested soon hon. :hugs: 

Well, we had a dusting where I live over night and I made it in to work ok, but it has now started snowing really hard in central London... going to be hell getting home tonight...


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Jess I've been trying to. I've started weeing a lot too (I never wee a lot even since I've been pregnant I haven't) - not sure if that's a sign of an infection starting or just because I've been drinking so much water! :lol:

If the weather keeps on getting worse can you not leave early Jess and just go home?


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Jess! Will you be able to set off a bit earlier to make sure you dont get stuck????

Do u have that NCT code still btw??? m ordering my tens machine but cant find the page you posted it on! Doh!

Oh also girls, play.com has a loooooooads of stuff for £5 for stocking fillers if you fancy getting some stuff in?? 

Oh AND I just got my first wage of mat leave and i'm £80 better off for NOT been at work hahahha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen it was NCTXMAS20... Happy shopping! xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

If the weather starts getting really bad I will definitely ask to go home early. It seems to have eased off a little now though, so hopefully it will stay like this now!


----------



## Rudeollie

YAY! The snow is back here and Im wrapping presents! L O V I N IT! Hehehe

Thanks Jess - DH's decided on the Elles tens machine which is more money but hey its his treat so why should I care hahaha! x


----------



## SBB

Def go home early jess!! 

Lou could you get your OH to drive it down there for you today? If it's not going to get any better then perhaps you should just go for it. Or, I know this sounds ridiculous - but could you post it?!?!?! It would get there tomorrow then... :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well I was thinking of asking that tomorrow Suz if I still can't get there? Thought it'd be easier for them to stick a urine test strip in the post??? I could do it then and ring them with the result? Not sure if that would work or not!?!

I've just been for a little snow walk with OH and the dogs. Only for 10 minutes but glad to get back to the warm!! About to do an Ocado shop online while OH is unpacking in the freezing garage! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Lol that's a better idea Lou!! I'd ring them today and ask, rather than waiting till tomorrow cos if it's shit tomorrow then you have to wait another day, but if it's ok then you can take the pee in anyway and they've only wasted a stamp! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

hello all :wave: LOVIN the snow, but only cause i dont have to go out in it :haha:

Locked myself out the house yesterday with shae:dohh: had no bottles no nappies or anything. Had to go into town to get the key off the estate agents so i could get back in. Me and shae went to the shop for some sugar and i forgot my keys, luckily he was wrapped up warm in his buggy. 

How are we all today? all good? 

xxx


----------



## SBB

Oops laura :dohh: bet that was fun!! How is shae? How are you doing? 

We got our house keys today :happydance: waiting for OH to come home now to go back to the new house! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

he is fab. Sleeping right through the night which is soooooo good. He dosesnt settle until 10:30 11pm though but i dont mind. Im getting 8-9 hours sleep a night so im not grumbling if he settles late. lol. Im fine to. Looking at my birth thread and a few people are talking about ttc again already. I would die if i fell pregnant again. Could not manage 2 babies. :nope:


:happydance: yey on the new house. Your ging to be very busy moving decorating ect. xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:dohh: Laura... hope you didn't get too cold!

How exciting Suz! :hugs:

Just been going through my diary and I'm chokka block for the next 2 weeks! I don't understand how that's even possible!! :haha:


----------



## laura6914

i was freezing, wanted to jump in the pram with Shae :haha:

How come your so busy hun? All my xmas shopping id done, ive got nothing apart from a food shop for xmas day left to do. 

xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I seem to have lots of appointments, and we're going away this weekend and next weekend to visit friends... I just seem to have booked myself up without realising it!! When am I going to get a chance to make my soap and all the clothes I need make!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Wow you're so organised!! That's great he's sleeping through :yipee: 
No I don't think I could handle another one quite that quick! 

Jess take it easy! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

No I agree - that is a WEE bit soon to be ttc! I think I wil chop DH's penis off if he tries come near me that soon hahaha!

Got a code for 20% off a £50 spend at MOthercare should anyone need it - code FF10 Its valid instore or online x

Oh and also if you go onto Mamas and papas and register u get a £5 giftcard! x


----------



## laura6914

Im sure you will find time hun at some point. lol. 

I loved being pregnant and would love to try for another but honestly, its so hard with just one, and so time consuming. the days go so fast and with two, well, i think i would lose my marbles. :wacko:

xx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Suz YAY!!!

Hi Laura hun so happy to hear the little one is doing so good and you are getting your rest :)

Good Morning to all :)


----------



## laura6914

thanks smile, how are you getting on hun?

xx


----------



## Smile4me

Not stressing hun that's how I'm getting by :) I decided when God says it's time it will be our time. No need to stress and not live my life and obsess, it happened once with dh and I it will happen again ;-) I haven't had a positive ovulation but I'm only on cd15 not 17 like my ticker says so i'm thinking tomorrow will be the day :)
Just dtd every other day taking prenates, royal jelly and using preseed hun


----------



## laura6914

theres a gal. PMA. It will happen. 

Have you thought of trying soft cups. After nearly 3 years TTC they were the only thing that worked for me. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Laura :wave: That's amazing that Shae is sleeping through the night! You're formula feeding aren't you? It's so tempting knowing how much better they sleep when on FF- almost puts me off breastfeeding! It must ease things for you alot when you are getting so much sleep. Is he in your room with you? xx

Hi Verna :hi: You OK today? xx

Ellen- I wish I'd had that code last week! I ordered my PJs and nighties and all the baby's bed sheets- spent over £100!! :dohh: You are tempting me to go and have another look though....


----------



## babyloulou

We've been persuading Verna on the merits of Softcups Laura!! It was Laura who convinced me to try them too Verna- and they worked with Preseed! :winkwink:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww no Lou really?!??! Thats a shame! Could you send it back and reorder maybe??? I dont want to be held responsible for you spending AGAIN! Hahaha

Hi Verna - u answered my question was going to ask - have you ov'd yet! How comes the ticker is off date wise??

Just waiting on DH coming home then off out for a winter stroll............xxx


----------



## babyloulou

No slipping over Ellen!!! Although saying that I went out earlier with OH and he couldn't stay on his feet!! :rofl: I was fine! :lol:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi Ladies! Great news! Hub couldn't make our big ultrasound on the 21st, so I called and asked for a reschedule, and they moved it forward to the 14th! YAY! I will be 18 weeks but dr said since I'm little they will be able to see all they need to. WOOHOO!

So, some other news...IDK what to do. Hubs is feeling that we should back out on the house...EVEN THOUGH it has been 6mo or something getting the stupid loan finalized and we were SUPPOSED to close next week....but he feels like it's just going to be sooo much money into it and sooo much repair, that we won't be very happy. Esp with a new baby. So he asked if I would consider backing out today.... :( Idk how to feel. Maybe we are in over our heads? Maybe we should look for a smaller home that's not so old??? .....so lost


----------



## Smile4me

I just can't figure it out if I am doing them correctly or not....
I squeeze it together with the sofcup lining hanging down towards the bottom, I insert it that way and when I removed it I had blood and it appeared it had leaked because when I stood up I had something on my leg, it was dark so I thought about giving up, I've used them twice not the third time ... so I could try again tonight.... 
I just want to make sure I am putting them in correctly and not doing harm ya know...

Ellen I didn't start until two days later... I will update :)


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
how are you, only been able to catch up on the last couple of posts
Chell- thats a hard one, but sometimes a gut instinct is correct. I can not comment for sure because I live in Canada but from all reports that seem to be coming out they are still predicting a double dip down in housing in the US. Gosh I hope thats not right because you guys have already been hit so hard...but the analysts keep coming out with this, they also say Canada is likely in for a big housing correction as well....go with your gut is all I can say.

Vern- hey hon, I will pm you later, sorry my BB has been wonky the last couple of days. I think I would maybe leave the cups if they are causing issues, you dont want to damage the healthy sperm but your call for sure.
I like your pma on letting things happen when they are meant to, I know its hard but its really the best way.

hello Suz, Ellen, Lou, Sandi, Jess and the rest of you!! Okay, starting to learn the names

oh an how is Em today?

hugs,


----------



## Peach Blossom

So, I've been looking at names today. Baby Peach was concieved whilst OH and I were at the Mandarin Oriental spa resort on Sanya and we had always joked that we should call her after the island, but it never really sounded like a name! Well, I found this: https://babynamesworld.parentsconnect.com/meaning_of_Sanya.html... If she's born on a Saturday it will have to be her name!! :)

Hey Britt, how you doing today? 

Chell, that is a real tough one... It is a scary though spending so much money just before you guys have a baby, I know where your OH is coming from. On the other hand you guys have worked so hard for the mortgage etc it seems such a shame to back out now. Good luck deciding. :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh thats too cool and nice name, if she is born on a Saturday then definitely Sanya!!

thanks for asking, feeling like a million bucks compared to the last 4 days...maybe it was a flu bug??....


----------



## kcw81

HI girls! Love hearing about the snow in UK but sorry if it causes Lou a prob getting to the doc! Hope you can leave early JEss!

Verna I agree with Cat to maybe just pass on the softcups if you keep leaking. every last drop counts! It seems like they totally work if you can do it right though, as the rest of the girls can attest to.

Ellen don't chop your DHs penis off! ha ha! you will regret it.

Laura I can't believe he is sleeping through already!! how is that possible? isn't he only like 6 weeks? that is amazing. is he getting all the feeding he needs even with 9 hrs of sleep per night? what is your secret? also, did you say you were going to ttc again soon? If all goes okay with the birth of our bubs and I don't go mad taking care of him we might ttc straight away too. I think I would rather have a lot of hard work all scrunched together in 3 yrs than spread out. So you loved being preggers? what about the last month, were you uncomfortable at all? I loved it before but am getting more and more uncomf the closer I get to the end.

good luck with the house suz!


----------



## Onelildream

Ok...Well, I just talked to hubs. He said he's pretty much done. Yes, a 6,000 ft house would be nice, but so many HUGE projects will come up over the years... a new roof (20k), a garage remodel (15k), if the boiler breaks, a new furnace and central air (20k), landscaping (10-15k)....That really means no big family vacations, no huge christmas presents for the kids, no big savings, no nothing. All will go to the house... I don't think we want that. I like extra money. :) I like to spend it. Yes, we are out $4000, again...but I am so friggin sick of all of this....Maybe if we bought a smaller house, we could just fill it with nice stuff....and have lots of money to do that.

UGH! Being pregnant and emotional makes me not very happy in making huge decisions... I hate it.


----------



## Onelildream

I like Sanya. So cute. My hubs lived in India for 2 years...We are partial to ANYTHING INDIAN. lol

Britt-Glad you feel better... I was hoping you wouldn't have to suffer through all of that for any longer!

On a happy note with me, I can feel baby more and more every day. It just has to be quiet...haha...like I get a lot of that!


----------



## kcw81

Chell sounds like a good plan to me. Just be done with it, move on. I would hate to have you have to watch every last penny for the next 5 yrs and always have workers over at your house 24 7. sorry about the 4 K but that is nothing compared to the numbers you stated!


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Chel

Britt No worries babe, we are friends :) I'm just glad you are feeling better!!


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Casey sweets How are you feeling?


----------



## kcw81

Feeling okay thanks verna! I am at the tail end of this cold and glad to be almost done with it. DH started stepping up to the plate on sunday and started cleaning the nursery and putting the crib together. Thank god because I feel so helpless, really, I feel like if he wasn't here the baby would be born into a filthy house with un-assembled baby gear and crumpled pile of clothes! I don't know if being sick and uncomfy pregnant is making me worse but I really do feel a bit helpless and overwhelmed. DH to the rescue! Hopefully I can prove myself as a good contributer when the baby gets here since I have the boobs.

Verna how are you? are you getting some time off for xmas? any plans for the family? Do any of your girls still believe in santa? I Think my sister is coming here to stay with us for a week.


----------



## Smile4me

awww thats awesome hun to have your sister around, she can help you tidy up and yes you are right, your the one with the ta ta's lol so you will do your job when the baby comes.

Yes Nadia-9 and Mariyah-7 still believe in Santa and boy is he being nice to them this year. ha!! My Hana-11 does not believe in Santa so she's helping me wrap presents and she's so into it, its adorable! I also buy gifts from each other so they get to pick out a gift for their sisters, sometimes its something for all of them and sometimes it's more personal like my oldest bought my middle child a "sisters" ring it is absolutely the sweetest thing. Then my youngest daughter bough my husband and I huge hershey chocolate candy bars, I let her go in the store with my oldest and buy them with her own 10.00 I gave her, she rushed home to wrap them and put them in a box so we don't know that she bought us chocolate even though she keeps saying..... I bought two extra chocolate bars, I mean two extra movies for the family... ha!!!! I keep pretending I don't hear her say chocolate, its so cute!!!! I can't wait for each one of you to have the same experience, it truly is awesome being a mom :)


----------



## kcw81

Oh my god that is so cute!! haha! about the chocolates! seriously that sounds like a blast. Your 11 yr old is such a good girl. Wow the 9 yr old must be really holding strong to her beliefs, it gets really hard to keep believing at that age when the other kids at school are getting wise to the whole thing!


----------



## Smile4me

Nadia is in a special school district school she had a speech problem early on so it delayed her thinking, processing skills. She has overcome the speech problem but still lacks the critical thinking like a normal child her age. She is almost at her grade level in reading which she loves to do READ READ READ but then when she has to answer questions about what she read she has to re read it to answer the questions, they don't come to her naturally. She is an amazing child, and has come SOOOO far, anyone who meets her has no idea of her learning disability but she has been in special school district since preschool. She has one more year, fifth grade before she transitions into regular middle school and momma is scared!!!!! lol Thats why we have four children in four different school yikes, one in our home elementary, one in special, one in middle and one in high school .... YIKES!!! and I want to start all over at 36 what am I thinking? ha!!!!!


----------



## Smile4me

My Nadia on the right :)
 



Attached Files:







100_7372.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 1


----------



## laura6914

kcw81 said:


> Laura I can't believe he is sleeping through already!! how is that possible? isn't he only like 6 weeks? that is amazing. is he getting all the feeding he needs even with 9 hrs of sleep per night? what is your secret? also, did you say you were going to ttc again soon? If all goes okay with the birth of our bubs and I don't go mad taking care of him we might ttc straight away too. I think I would rather have a lot of hard work all scrunched together in 3 yrs than spread out. So you loved being preggers? what about the last month, were you uncomfortable at all? I loved it before but am getting more and more uncomf the closer I get to the end.

He feeds loads through the dayy hun. And i mean loads. He takes s 6oz every 2-3 hours. Around 6 bottles in the day. The more they feed in the day the more likely they are to sleep through the night. Even when he was new born he only woke 2 times in the night for feeds, around 1am and 4am then woke at 7:30. Im just a very lucky lady. 


Lou: I wish i could have carried on with the breast feeding but yes im FF. The advantages of BF is they are less likely to get colic ect, or so i have read. Shae had problems with his wind a few times and its not nice. BF also helps with there bowl movements ect. He is still in our room but in his cot now instead of moses basket. Im not putting him into his room until he is 4-5 months. I like to be able to keep my eye on him. 

smile: as for the softcups. If they feel uncomfy when you have it in then its not right. If you cant feel it then it ok and in properly. i had leakage to sometimes but think thats cause there was too much in there lol. :blush:


----------



## mrphyemma

Your girls are so beautiful Verna. My older sister has learning difficulties, maybe a little more severe than Nadia, she is the nicest, kindest person in the whole world and I am so protective over her even to this day and she is 43!


----------



## NurseKel

Dang it! I was hoping Sandi had made it here already. Don't wanna steal her thunder but I love when I'm right! Rofl


----------



## laura6914

Just to add aswell KCW, not TTC again for a long time. 1 is hard work alone. I did feel uncomy at the end of my pregnancy, i was a week overdue, but i miss my bump, feelin the kicks and all the excitement in of going into labour. i cant wait to be pregnant again but not in any rush lol.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh god Kel! Thats not fair! Hahahaha!

Im fed up tonight - I want something to happen. Im readin tonnes of info saying signs of labout etc etc and Ive got nothing..........Execpt that Im fed up and bump is rock hard today and thats it! Grrrrrrrrrrr And NOW the snows left my area so its depressing me! x


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls! 

Verna- I agree with Laura- I had leaking too and it still worked. Remember you have all your own stuff up there (and preseed if you've used it) so there will still be lots of stuff left on the outside. Xxx 

Hi everyone else :hi: 

PS I've just seen the sex of Sandis bubs on Facebook but better leave it for her to divulge on here! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Kel- I just rushed here for the same thing after seeing it on Facebook! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Stupid facebook - even thats p*ssing me off today! God Im grumps!


----------



## babyloulou

Get your sen' on there then Ellen!! It's a good way to view baby pics too! :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

lol Lou you could give us a hint for the ones that can't view facebook while at work......


----------



## Rudeollie

I know! How DARE She update FB and not here - do we mean NOTHING to her hahahaha!


----------



## Smile4me

Ellen hun it's ok to be grumpy, eat some ice cream, it will all feel better:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

darn!!! I don't have her on FB!! :dohh:


----------



## NurseKel

Ok non facebookers a hint....she is a true Clomid girl! Rofl


----------



## Smile4me

I love it Kel.... Thank you! So that makes two girls and the rest boys? I have a good chance then in January to get a boy  that would be one spoiled boy that is for sure!!!! and a lot of hand me downs for a girl lol!!


----------



## lisaf

whew!!! Thanks kel!! :) 

Wonder if that changes my odds at all?
I'm still hoping for a girl :dohh:


----------



## NurseKel

I've already told DH that if I cave and we have another baby I'm not taking Clomid bc we both want a girl. Lol


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Thanks Kel but to me, reading LOTS into the wording of that, it could be either still hahahaha!

Well the snow is well and truly back here - Ive been all over the Europe snowboarding and have onyl once seen snow like this is Cervinia! Barmy! xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and on the sex of babies - I just read an paragraph on some site that says the likelyhood of concieving a girl is MUCH higher on clomid than a nature conception!

SO I do think you lot were given super boy strength clomid hahahaha!


----------



## NurseKel

Uh oh Ellen. You may be right and now people are thinking the wrong sex. Damn it. Lol. Where the heck is Sandi when we need her!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! I'm glad it was you that caved Kel and not me!! :haha: 

Ellen- that's crazy!! How come we're all having boys then!! :shrug:


----------



## NurseKel

[email protected] Ellen. I think my DH only makes boys. Grrrr.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha I know Lou! Maybe you were all part of a new strain of clomid after all........A boys clomid, you know to ensure that when everyone is having ttc issue from pollution etc we have a fair balance of the sexes? Hahaha How Sci Fi is THAT!?!?!??!


----------



## babyloulou

I can't wait to see what flavour your bubs is Ellen! Not long now til we find out! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

So sandis having a boy?! She'll be so pleased they wanted a boy :happydance: not impressed she hasn't come to tell us :haha: 

I'm so tired, I have caught up but I haven't got the energy to reply to everyone!! 

Chell, re the house go with your gut instinct. Or offer to still buy it, but for less money. If it's that old ad crappy and hard to get a mortgage on, then anyone else who tries to buy it will be in the same situation so perhaps you could do a deal? 

I can't remember anything else :dohh: 

New house is ok, water pressure is shit in the shower - I could piss stronger :haha: so we might have to get a new shower... :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Don't want to depress you Suz but our shower was the same here so we've had a new one put in but it's exactly the same!! They said there's nothing we can do about water pressure! I've only had two showers since we've moved in cos it's so crap- I just have baths instead! :lol:


----------



## lisaf

I always figured the high quantity of boys in here was due to the Sheckles method... where supposedly girl sperm live longer so if you want to up the odds of having a girl, have sex several days before ovulation and then stop. Since we were all desperately TTC, we BD'd as much as possible and usually on ovulation day... so more of the boy sperm were still there and ready to go.

According to the chinese gender predictor chart I'm supposed to have a girl. Did you gals try that thing? Were you all predicted boys on it?


----------



## SBB

That's so annoying Lou :dohh: the water pressure in this area is immense!! Which given its a village is great, the cold water is fine but they have a system just for the hot water, and it's the same in the rented house we're in which is hopeless. So I'm hoping if we get a half decent electric shower that heats the water itself rather than using the hot water from the cylinder that will fix it... Hope we don't have to live with it it's a dribble!! :cry: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lisa I was predicted a girl on the Chinese gender thing! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah - depending on which Ive used Ive had a girl and a boy predicted hahaha!


----------



## lisaf

dang, lol!!! I was hoping! ;)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

We are having a BOY!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hurray! Congratulations honey! xxx


----------



## lisaf

Yay!!!
Do you have new scan pictures to show? :)


----------



## NurseKel

I was predicted a boy but I still don't put much stock in those things but they are fun. My friend used the intelligender test you can buy and it said "girl". She was so excited since she had three boys already. Ultrasound time they say" boy" and she burst into tears. Needless to say....boy number 4 arrived shortly after Cade was born. Lol


----------



## NurseKel

Bout time Sandi. Lol. Congrats again honey. It is such a blessing to have our bubs born healthy but I love when we get the added bonus of the sex we're wishing for. You deserve it honey.


----------



## SBB

Congrats Sandi I'm so happy for you!! :yipee: 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

Kel - thanks for the warning on the intelligender. I've come VERY close to caving and buying one even though I only have a couple more weeks to wait! :dohh: I won't waste my money now.
Well, except if it says boy I can cry in the privacy of my own bathroom and not during the ultrasound :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats Sandi- I'll change the front page! X


----------



## babyloulou

Don't you want a boy Lisa?


----------



## lisaf

lol, nope!!! Many reasons I want a girl.. top two reasons I'd prefer a girl over a boy is my fear of all the boy toys DH will insist on for a boy.. and our lack of space.
And more recently, with my brother's condition, I'm just more paranoid about having a boy... may not make total sense, but I'd feel 'safer' somehow with a girl.

(don't get me wrong, the teen years terrify me with a girl, lol!!!)


----------



## NurseKel

Lisa, I felt horrible and she was so guilty over bursting into tears but the upside is her hubby wants six kids so she's got two more chances for her girl. Well....okay, not sure having six kiddos is an upside but you get my point. Lmao.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww you'd get used to the idea Lisa I'm sure! I was sure mine was going to be a girl!! Now I can't imagine having a girl instead of a boy! 

Right changed Sandi to "boy" on the front page and that is now 8:1 to the boys! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I feel exactly the same Lou, I wanted a girl and thought it was a girl, then found out boy.. After a few days I couldn't have been happier and I definitely wouldn't change it now even if I could! 

Can't believe it's 8:1!!!

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's mad isn't it!!! No way would we get odds on that! It can't be a coincidence cos they just keep on coming!! :haha:


----------



## NurseKel

Lou is 100% correct Lisa. I never wanted a boy and hoped for another girl but now I can't imagine life any other way. Best part is boys loooove their mommys! My DD thinks her dad hung the moon even though he only sees her a few times a year. I think the majority of boys think their mommys are the bomb! Lol. Not to mention, now that my DD has became the six year old drama queen I think God knew exactly what he was doing by giving me Cade. Lol


----------



## lisaf

Lol... I know I'll adjust to the idea and even love having a boy. And I even realize its normal to cry if you're disappointed at the gender scan.
I just don't want to miss out on enjoying that moment, lol!
And I'm afraid I'll sob hysterically so hard that the tech can't keep the sonogram wand on my tummy :haha:

Only reason why I think I'd be hysterical is because of the hormones, and the emotional stuff I'm struggling with about my brother... I'm kind of afraid that will all get wrapped up together and make it an emotional explosion of tears, you know?


----------



## babyloulou

Well with stats like 8:1 Lisa we are definitely due a run of girls Lisa so you might be lucky xxx


----------



## lisaf

lol thats what I'm saying ;)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats Sandi!! Am I the only confirmed team pink?!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Yep!! The one and only Jess!! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

hmm, what's your secret Jess? :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Too late to ask that now Lisa!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Dtd a week _after_ what FF told me was my fertile time... Whilst relaxing at a 5 star spa resort!! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol DANG, much too late for that :dohh:
:rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

We cant decide for sure..I like Gunner Elijah and Tj wants Elisha






Sorry it took so long to get here to update. And I forgive you Kell for giving away my secret. LOL:hugs: I had to see the dr after the ultrasound to get some blood work back. I just copied from my journal so I didn't have to type it again:

We did get to see our lovely little man today and all seems to be fine at this point however I don't know if you guys remember that I have been sick with alot of joint pain...well it turns out I have the Parvo virus. It affects my red blood cells and my bone marrow. There is nothing they can do for me but will be monitoring the baby closely and been doing more ultrasounds to check his bone marrow and he blood flow. If it starts to affect him they will have to give him a blood transfusion through his umbilical cord or if its close enough to term we will deliver. He wants to get me to 36weeks and will probably deliver then to give him less chance of getting it.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

He wouldn't cooperate for a profile shot...he is facing my back and all on my right side. he is laying really funny. LOL


----------



## lisaf

wow!! Thats scary about the Parvo! I know its common with dogs, but haven't heard of people with it before (and this is not meant as a put down on you! :haha:)
Now I'm getting scared that my joint pain is parvo-related. What kind of joint pain have you been having?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mainly my shoulders and hips at this point Lisa. Sometimes in the morning I can barely lift my arms. I have lots of headaches. My knees bother my at night when I am sleeping and leave them in the same position too long. 

Also Lisa all 4 of the people I know who did the Intelligender test is has been right on. :)


----------



## lisaf

lol... nooooo don't tempt me!!!!! If it was $20 I would do it, but its such a ridiculous price! And I think DH would kill me ... I think he wants to find out from the doctor and see for himself! Though if LO has their legs crossed and won't give us a view, I'm buying one of those tests! :rofl:

Ok... I did some reading too and I think it would be a bit hypochondriacal of me to assume my joint pain is parvo-related.
So sorry you have that extra worry to hang over your head! :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Lisa. I will be honest I have not googled anything about it cause I don't want to know. I figure I will find all the bad stuff and make me worry more. I am going to trust my dr and just go with it. They will continue to scan him and they can tell by that if he being affected or not. I just would like to know really if there is a cure for me after delivery...I was too shocked to think to ask.


----------



## lisaf

I googled it, so i'll filter it if you don't mind and just give you the top level picture. I spolier/blocked it in case you don't want to see any of it, but I combined what I read on a few sites and left out any of the super scary sounding stuff (its all rare anyway)


Spoiler
Basically its a mild illness that usually resolves on its own. What it does is temporarily halt the production of red blood cells... which is only a problem if you're anemic. 20% of people who get it, don't even show any symptoms.
They WILL be able to tell if your baby is being affected and as long as there are no signs of anemia, your baby should be just fine!

You won't need treatment to get better and they'll be able to tell if your baby is being affected... and the higher problems are really a small percent.
The joint pain should only last a few weeks from what I read.

I think the most reassuring thing is that the CDC doesn't even recommend that a pregnant woman stay away from a workplace that is having a parvo outbreak. Surely, if it were a big concern, they'd tell you to stay away and we all know how paranoid they are about being cautious during pregnancy!!


----------



## lisaf

oh, and in case you didn't want to read the spoiler stuff. You won't need treatment to get over it. It resolves on its own and is a very mild condition! They dont' even mention different recovery times when pregnant so I think you still resolve it on your own.
The time it gets to be a serious condition for you is if are suffering from anemia yourself.
The joint pain is more common in women anyway and usually resolves in a few weeks, but CAN linger for a few months or have occasional recurrances.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I really appreciate that Lisa. I have had the joint pain for almost 3 weeks now and I am so ready for it to go away!! It stinks. LOL


----------



## lisaf

lol, well my own joint pain stinks too!! At least you're not suffering alone? :haha:

(and I'm glad I didnt' somehow scare you with what I googled for you! got a little paranoid about that after I re-read what you said about just relaxing with what your doctor said!! :dohh: And basically your doctor is totally on top of it and right! so no worries there!)


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry you have an illness Sandi. That joint pain does not sound nice! Glad everything is ok with bubs though xxx :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Girls, I think I fell in love with a theme for the nursery!!! I wasn't going to do the theme thing, but I just love this idea and DH was really interested in it too.

The theme?
Dr. Seuss!!!!

Now Suz, I just need some creative ideas from you, lol!! I don't want to paint on our walls directly but there are some amazing murals out there!


----------



## kcw81

Sandi Congrats on the baby boy! I can't believe Jess is the only one with a girl so far that we know of! I can't wait to know ellens.

Verna sorry just saw your post about nadia. Well by looking at her you would never know she has an LD, she looks like a little child model! Not that 
LDs mean you aren't good looking. But it sounds like she is an amazing young lady despite her struggles. xxoo.

Laura that is so cool about shae. it sounds like you are doing the right things and he is a happy little baby. does he have a huge messy diaper to contend with when he gets up in the AM? I can't believe that doesn't wake him up to get a dirty diaper!

Kel that is so funny about you breaking the sandi news a little early except people didn't understand what you meant at first and thought you meant she was having a girl! If you read back I think at least one person mis understood, and that is a good thing then its all the more surprising when she really told us its a boy! so many boys around here, what to do.

Suz sorry about your piss poor water pressure! I hate that. especially with your thick long hair, how are you going to get all the shampoo out?? maybe there is something you can buy, there has gotta be!

Lou how is the snow going? I am so jeals.

Ellen don't be too sad about your snow going, there will be plenty this year where you live right? I want some! I hope we get some please please!! ITs kind of rare here but we might just get lucky.

Lisa if you have a boy then you can take joy in the fact that he can carry on your DHs last name. haha. yay.


----------



## kcw81

Love Dr Seuss!! what characters in particular?


----------



## lisaf

Not sure of any character in particular.. just google Dr. Seuss nursery then click on google images. We don't want to paint a fancy mural that we won't be able to take with us if we move etc, lol... but you'll get the idea!


----------



## kcw81

oh that is a great idea! it should be something that is fun for us adults too and that is how I feel about Dr Seuss. Its all ages.


----------



## Britt11

Congrats Sandi on the boy!!!!!!!!!!! 
wow 8-1 thats incredible, there seems to be a lot of boys in most of my threads...hmmm interesting :)
DH wants a boy so bad he cant talk about anything else, lol poor guy.
I personally and honestly would be just as happy with either one. I am not sure which I would prefer more- it would be so cool and awesome to have a boy but so much fun to have a little girl too
Lisa love the Dr. Seuss theme
I think we may do a safari animal theme for our nursery- however we are still in the midst of renos right now...:dohh: did I mention that to you ladies?....so much fun...not really


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Casey hun :) Still no positive ov but oh my I have the pains... maybe tomorrow?

I didnt read Suz's post about water pressure ugh that has to be awful!!!!
OMG I could SCREAM!!! I grabbed a monster high doll while I was in my frenzy I meant to grab two, now I'm kicking myself because they are SOLD OUT everywhere!!!!:cry: I'll feel like shit if I give one to one child and not the other... after talking to you Casey dh and I decided we might as well tell Nadia this year about Santa only because she came home today telling me that her friends don't believe in Santa... I was like :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

oh my gosh that stupid friend with the big mouth! They aren't on the internet anywhere?


----------



## kcw81

they are on amazon.com!


----------



## lisaf

I've heard that when older kids finally get disillusioned, they often find it fun to help 'BE' santa for their younger siblings... not sure if that works out in reality.

My brother ruined it for me... well that and recognizing my mom's handwriting on the packages and then finding some of my presents from 'santa' before Christmas, lol.. my brother and I were expert present hunters.
And we even got so good at peaking at gifts that we would cut through the tape and re-wrap everything.


----------



## SBB

Morning girls... Up v early as my mum and sister are coming to paint today... 

Sandi sorry about the thing you have (forgot it's name :dohh:) but from what Lisa posted it sounds like you and your little man will be just fine. Can you take iron supplements to make sure you don't become aneamic? 
Lisa lol I never knew what that spoiler thing was before but I get it now!! How do you do it?! We could use it to write about x factor when not everyones seen it yet!!! 

Have a good day all, I prob won't be on til later... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning! Well Im a happy bunny again today cos we are completley snowed in.........Its been snowing since 3am (only a pregnant woman would know this! lol!) Hubbys trains cancelled and I got him to play the worried pregnant wife to work so tey didnt even TRY get him to drive in,

Oh gosh Sandi - Im sorry about the parvo hun xxx Its good they can do something for your lovely little BOY tho hehehe! x

DH is know thinking MAYBE we are having a boy after all with the latest stats from here hahaha! 

Snow and Christmassy vibes to all! Elf is going on this afternoon or a christmas cd while I decorate! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies!

I feel a bit left out as there has been about a mm of snow where I live!! Glad for it though as the trains are running properly!! :)

Sandi, sorry about the Parvo hon. I have been monitored closely with Baby Peach because of my numerous medical issues and she's doing fine despite them! Yes, she's a little small, but only a little bit and other than that is perfectly formed so far. I know it's scary, but I'm sure they'll take the best possible care of you and your baby boy!

Suz, have fun at the new house! :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! Well I have never seen this much snow ever! It's been snowing here for 24 hours without stopping! EVERY school is closed, every shop, all buses cancelled, all post, etc.... It's absolutely insanely deep!! Time for photos I think!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations on your little boy Sandi! I hope you start to feel better soon x
I had no idea that there were so many clomid boys. I have two boys and a girl already so not overly desperate for one gender or another but a little girl would have been a bit more practical for us with bedroom sharing and hand-me-downs. Oh well, so long as he/she is healthy I will be over the moon whatever the gender.
We are snowed in today. I have all three kids home from school. It is a foot deep in our garden.


----------



## Rudeollie

I will post my street pics once DH gets out of the office - one downside to him been at home hahaha!

Just opened my secret stork pressies from my birth group - Got loooooads of lush smellies inc some Joules bathbombs - only problem with them is I am addicted to the smell it would seem lol! I cant let them out of my sight as I NEED to sniff them at least once every 10 mins! x

Emma - Hope the kids behave! Get em outside snowballing on my behalf will you?? x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow, Lou, how crazy about the snow. Hope you're ok... What are you going to do about your sample? 

I feel quite left out sitting at my desk looking out over a distinctly unsnowy London!! Thankful for the lack of snow really though!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Nothing i can do really Jess. Can't even get one sent as the post has been cancelled. We are completely snowed in! OH has just measured it in the middle of the garden with a tape measure and it's 13 inches! :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow that is deep! Hope the snow stops for you hon. :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

If any of you UKers are wanting a cuddledry towel I have a 15% off code for this week... FROSTY15. xx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Ladies, Yay check out my avvy I must have a longer leutal phase than I thought :) 

Ohhhh all this snow talk, I love a good snow but I hate COLD!!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! Verna great to see the smiley face! :) Happy :sex:! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Verna!! Get :sex: quick!!! :haha: 

I've just been out for a VERY snowy walk in the snow with OH and the dogs and the camera! Love my dogs playing in the snow! They're so funny! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Jess :) It is on for the next three days Good thing I was too tired last night:haha:

Aww Lou bless you! I thought I was going to die taking my daughter to the bus stop ...straight out of the garage in a warm car... ha!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Look forward to seeing the photos later Lou! :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

Here's a quick photo showing why we can't get off our drive!! This is OH's van! 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/04ddcb25.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Wow!! That is a lot of snow!!! :) x


----------



## Rudeollie

YAY!!!!!!!!!!! Great news Verna! Now catch that super giant mega egg asked Santa to send you ok???????

Ha! Lou isnt our wonderland FAB! I went out with hubby this morning for a small fight with one of the lads next door. I was the wuss hiding behind DH's car tho. 

The snow had stopped here for about an hour but its back with a vengence now! x


----------



## Smile4me

:cold: awww Lou thank God you're at 32 weeks hun or else you'd be camping out at the Hospital ha!!


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Ellen hun ... any pics of the nursery for us?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yes Verna I have some stored on my phone but need to update some cos we put up some sticker thingys AFTER I took them...........I will try get them taken now but the light is fading fast and my flash is crap! Hahaha xxx

JUst watched home alone! How cool is that film hey? x


----------



## Smile4me

OH I love HOme Alone,,, the First one none after that but that is an awesome film!!
I rented Muppets Christmas Carol and whoop went to sleep within 5 minutes, woke up and dh and the kids with their sleeping bags were laughing and eating popcorn.... 

I can't wait to see your pics hun, sooo exciting!!


----------



## Rudeollie

WELL....................Muppets Christmas Carol is on in a few hours but first its an old classic - Its a Wonderful Life - Which I HAVE to watch each year cos the youngest daughter is the SPIT double of me when I was little hahaha!

Just tried to post the pics but hubby is asleep and I cant get under the desk to put the cable in lol! Feels like Im gonna pop baby out everytime I bend down hahaha!


----------



## Smile4me

LOL you made me chucke out loud just imagining you and your belly and you are all belly ...ha! bent over trying to get a cable plugged in.. awww thats so sweet that dh is at home with you on a snow day :) I'm working from home it's ... work from home Wednesday and I'm laying in bed with my electric blanket, laptop, and cozy mug of hot chocolate... ahhhhhhhh... oh I'm also on snapfish.com making some photo books for the girls for Chirstmas ... :)


----------



## babyloulou

I've just done the same Ellen. Watched Home Alone and now about to watch It's a Wonderful Life and then Muppets!!! Day of TV :happydance: OH has NEVER seen it's a wonderful life before!!! How is that possible!!!???!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

I dont know Lou............But neither has MINE!!!!!!!! Not that he's watching it now like, he's zonked out bless him. We got up at 6am cos he was going to go into work but then had a 2 hour debate with his team that they shouldnt travel into Leeds from all over the UK. Good job too cos everyone who did is now stuck trying to get hotels to put them up or stood in the cold trying to get home!

Awww Verna - what a truly perfect work from home day you are havin.....Except now I NEED some hot chocolate hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

I've got a cup of tea and a big bar of Cadburys Whole Nut! Yum!!


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Swap you for my satsumas!


----------



## babyloulou

Not a chance!! :haha: 

I've got a big Ocado order due today- can't see it getting here though! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmm no I dont think you will be getting it Lou - BUT stranger things have happened!

We've had no post all week and it had best be waiting somewhere safe cos its looooads of pressies we've ordered!


----------



## babyloulou

Well I've just checked the Ocado website and it says "on it's way"!! It should be here between 5 and 6! :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ocado are like the super hero of supermarkets... They'll deliver to you even if it's on a husky driven sled!! :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

I'm going for an hour massage today at the spa ... Can't wait!!
I need it after getting all the pressies wrapped :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello Ladies. That is ALOT of snow! I am jealous we just have cold weather and rain. :( 

I gree with the hot chocolate...off to make me some now. :)


----------



## kcw81

Holy shiz 13 inches Lou! That is so fun! I want to see more pics you guys! You know, I never seen Its a Wonderful life either. I have also never seen the Sound of Music or Gone with the Wind. Have you guys seen A Christmas Story? I always like to watch that one. And I am one of the few people I think who actually LOVE the new GRinch movie with Jim Carrey. so many people hated it! I am jealous of your snow and movies and munchies.

Verna yay for the smiley face and yay for staying at home working. sounds like you are doing lots of "work" on snapfish and going to get a massage. I Want to do that for a living! haha. 

Suz good luck with the painting and hard work today! hope you don't wear your self out, glad your family is helping.

Ellen how many times are you going to watch Elf this year?

Do any of you who are close to the end or have already had their baby have that problem where you are really hungry but when you eat a lot you feel super uncomfortably full. ITs a big issue with me because I Get ravenous and then I make myself feel sick all the time. I think I have a lot less room for food and it makes it hard to store it. I know I need to switch to smaller snacks and tiny meals but its such a hard habit to break as I am a really big eater. Do any of you experience this ? Its like a had a gastric bypass surgery to shrink my belly but I am not adhering to eating less.


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep Casey I had that a few weeks back to the point I ate too much and was sick! Bubs has moved down now tho so I have more space to pig out.............At the mo Im just constantly feeling sick all the time, just like in the first tri.

Hmmmm Elf wise I think it will be about 5x by Christmas. Its just too good hahaha!

I enjoyed the Grinch film too btw - but over here we arent as Dr Suess as you guys are so it didnt relaly have a standard to disappoint u know??


----------



## kcw81

yah I forgot you guys aren't into Seuss as much. When I think about it, Seuss books are really kind of weird for kids, but I always liked them. they are so silly, like Green Eggs and Ham. Elf is super good. You are like my sister, she can watch it over and over. Yeah a lot of the time I am eating my big breakfast or dinner or whatever but I want to puke after even though its the same amount of food I always used to eat. I feel so full! When did your baby drop down exactly?


----------



## babyloulou

I like the Grinch too Casey- thought it was funny and sweet :thumbup:

Well girls.... Ocado made it!!! We are now fully stocked with food! The delivery man had to trek down our street on foot and made 6 trips to bring all the bags! Bless them! That's how all companies should be! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

aww what a true hero! did you tip the guy? I am glad you aren't going to starve to death!


----------



## babyloulou

No we don't pay it like that Casey. It gets paid online. We only really tip taxis and restaurants and stuff in the UK! He probably would have wondered what I was after if I'd have tried to give him money! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

haha. trying to get a little something extra from the delivery man!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Good ole Ocado Lou! I thought I might have to send a carrier pigeon with some grub for you 3 hahaha!

Casey - It was a steady gradual drop from about week 32 to now tbh.


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey ladies...too much to catch up on as haven't been on in nearly a week. I miss everyone!! I hope everyone is doing well. The thrush is gone, but I could continue breastfeeding, but had to wipe vinegar on my nipples and in Jax's mouth. Jax also got some medicine as well. I started pumping this morning...yay!


----------



## kcw81

ellen did the doc tell you about the drop, or did you just know? I am afraid I might have dropped but it didn't give me that wonderful extra room breathing ability I am looking forward to.


----------



## kcw81

hi marg, why the Yay for pumping? are you excited to be able to have DH bottle feed? how is your pumping going? do you have a double or a single pump?


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey - Yeah the midwife told me I was 3/5 engaged at week 32 and now Im 4/5's so def got a bit of xtra room in there!

Hey Margaret! Good to see you and great that things have improved health wise and that you are a pumping mummy! We need a new Jax picture too! x


----------



## babyloulou

Here's some snow piccys girls.... 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/December%202010/Autumn-Winter2010260.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/December%202010/Autumn-Winter2010252.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/December%202010/Autumn-Winter2010249.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/December%202010/Autumn-Winter2010231.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/December%202010/Autumn-Winter2010235.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/December%202010/Autumn-Winter2010279.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww lovely pics Lou! Who took the one of you all tho?!?!??!


----------



## lisaf

Suz - the spoiler thing is under 'go advanced' the button for it is the smiley face with the black bar across his eyes. Very useful tool, lol!!!!

KC - my friend was 36 weeks I think? She told me how she'd dropped and explained how her heartburn was gone, she could breathe easier etc and said she had all the signs and felt the baby engaged etc.
Went in for her appointment the next day and ... whoops, lol.. she hadn't dropped at all :haha: Just wishful thinking on her part :dohh:
JUST want to share that its not always something you can perceive accurately, hehe... 

Tyson - good job on getting through that thrush!! What an extra hassle :(

Lou - that Verdabaut (sp?) place can learn a thing or two from Ocado!!
And I totally forget you guys don't tip as much over there... 
but maybe you gals should consider tipping those hot boiler-men? :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Lou - those pics are awesome!!!! You're making me feel like my dog is deprived for never getting to play in the snow :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

OH set up my camera on a bin to take it because we haven't got a bump pic with him on yet!! It took bloody ages- he had to play around with the settings to have enough time to run back to me!! Wasn't very easy- here's a few "tries" before hand... :rofl: :rofl:

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/December%202010/Autumn-Winter2010278.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/December%202010/Autumn-Winter2010277.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/December%202010/Autumn-Winter2010271.jpg

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahahahaha PMSL! They are HILARIOUS Lou! Thats made me smile so much hahaha!

Oh forgot to say (I think!) One born every minute is coming back in the new year BUT to mark it they are apparently doing live episodes on xmas eve and day! JUST what me and Suz need to watch form our labour suites hey hahahaha x


----------



## kcw81

OH my GOD I love those pics Lou!! haha your doggies are having such a frolicking good time! and you and ste look so damn adorable!! aww I am just cuted out with your little family.


----------



## lisaf

OMG, I love the 'outtakes' PMSL!!!!! Those are classic!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou those pics are great!! You dh is funny!! I so wish we got snow like that...here is Mo is snows one day and then its 70 the next. LOL Your pups are so cute!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha thanks girls! He's an idiot- he does make me laugh! :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Those are the best kind of men to have!! That is how Tj is...but sometimes he really is a idiot! Lots of smiles is the best life. :)


----------



## SBB

Lou those pics are fab!! Can't believe how deep the snow is... It's just icy here now, but we might be getting more snow... 

I'm sooo tired! OH and my mum are still at the house painting... I had to come home about 6.30 though I was just too tired. 

KC baby Jesus has dropped and I can't tell, I still can't breathe and he still crushes my ribs! 

Verna is that a +opk in your avatar? :wohoo: 

Ok I've forgotten everything else :dohh: sorry if I missed anything important! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz boo hoo to that about the dropping and no reward! I want the reward of no more rib crushing! My ribs kill me! Get some rest girl, glad you have a good excuse to take a break. This is the one time where we get a free pass for house chores and I intend to use it! yah you know Verna did get a positive opk and its later than she usually got them. Somebodys DTD tonight! PS DH and I haven't dtd for a long time and now that I have a cold I don't know when he will get some! poor guy.


----------



## SBB

So you make us all DTD KC but haven't done it yourself?! Tut tut.. 

Yay for the +ve smiley verna get :sex: love the smiley face ones! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

My other friend dropped over a month before she went into labor too.. just an FYI :) They thought for SURE it meant she was going to have the baby early, lol.


----------



## babyloulou

We BD this morning and for the first time it was really uncomfortable! It's been fine up until today!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Love the snow pics Lou, especially the bump ones. You are positively glowing!

Ellen you have made my night, I LOVE one born every minute, might not be as much fun to watch though when I realise I have to go through it all again next Summer!

Well apparently the kids are all off school again tomorrow. This snow is showing no sign of letting up and there isn't a pint of milk nor loaf of bread to be had for miles!


----------



## babyloulou

I know Emma!! I went to Tescos earlier with OH- all the shelves were empty!! I highly recommend Ocado though!! Lifesavers! We are fully stocked now and I only ordered it last night!


----------



## SBB

If baby Jesus comes at Xmas and one born every minute even think about trying to film it they'll be hearing some very bad language!!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad your ocado delivery got through Lou! 

Just been out for dinner with an old boss... Came out of the restaurant and it's snowing! Hope it doesn't settle though!! Not for another 2 days anyway!!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

It's barely stopped here for about 48 hours!! I don't know how much deeper it can bloody get!! You can see from my dog photos how deep it is already!!! :shock:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi Ladies! 
Reeds congrats on the boy! Sorry about the blood thing. Hope baby isn't affected by it.

Lou, looks like the snow we've gotten here. It's been so cold. Under 30F and some nights about 15below 0f.

Verna-YAY FOR OVULATION!

AFM I'm beat. Busy day yesterday. We pulled out of the house...Might be able to get 1375 back, but we'll have to wait and see. We're going to look for more next tues. OMG I don't want to buy/move in to a house over Christmas! Took the kids to a Children's Museum today. Super fun. Super tiring. Tonight I'm having a dinner party with the youth in my neighborhood and leaders....I need to go clean. 

BUT I'M SOOOOOOOOO TIRED! And I have to cook a casserole and set up. too much going on today! But on a happy note, I don't have a headache. :) yet


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, crazy day today- and I have to work on a darn proposal all night....aggh shoot me...trying to delay time....ha ha
Lou- absolutely gorgeous pics!! You are such a beautiful pregnant woman. 
That is a ton of snow, way more than us and I live in Canada!! Actually it was +5 and sunny today...just gorgeous (and yes thats celcius for my American friends)

Smile- I saw your Avatar too!!! yeah to the +ve opk!!! you know your body and you thought it would be today.

well off to catch up a bit more on everyone else

question for you ladies, when did you start showing? when did you get a bump? I mean I realize I am only 10weeks tomorrow but my gosh am I bloated, it is out of control, what the heck??


----------



## Smile4me

Good evening everyone, sorry we rented A Christmas Carol with Jim Carey... the animated one, the girls are watching it and I snuck away as I was falling asleep again :)
Yes Suz hun we will be dtd tonight and the next two nights :) YAY!
darn ovulation pains, no wonder I always avoided having sex on these days ... probably why I never fell pregnant lol

YAY For you UKers and your lovely snow!!

Glad to see you are positive about the house Chel

Hi Britt - ugh sorry about the proposal, but money money money :)

Suz- HOws the house hun?
Ellen - Good night sweetie
Jess - I assume you are fast asleep.
Lou OMG you are so adorable!!! love the dogs and you and hubs are soo cute!
Casey how are you feeling hun?

Oh and the massage was AMAZING best I have ever had, was on cloud nine then I went to get in my SUV and hit my head soooo hard I have a massive bump on my forehead... there went the satisfaction of the massage in two seconds flat.


----------



## lisaf

Britt - I'm still not really showing :(
I was getting hopeful because of early bloating, but that went away :dohh:


----------



## Britt11

Verna- oh my gosh, you poor thing, I cringed when I read that. You so deserve a nice massage and bump free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Okay we are saving the next spot on this thread for you, you ARE joining this month!!!!!! :hugs:

Lisa- ahh I was afraid of that, I knew this was just ridiculous bloat...gosh its big and its uncomfortable...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Britt I started showing right away but really noticeable about 12 weeks and I have a definate bump now. I am a bit chunky to begin with. :)


----------



## Britt11

thanks Sandi, so at 10weeks you were showing? mine is more than just lower tummy, upper seems to have expanded out a bit too...I mean it just seems so huge to just be bloat.....


----------



## lisaf

Well I should add that plenty of girls in my due date month thread are showing quite a LOT. 
I did notice my 'upper' bump got bigger around 10 weeks, lol... I think baby was doing some remodelling inside and shifted some stuff upward. But I don't consider that showing yet since the top of your uterus doesn't even get to your belly button until 20 weeks.


----------



## Smile4me

I agree you can show as early as 12 weeks, I did with the last pregnancy, even a co-worker said ... wow Verna I noticed you are starting to get a tummy... LOL 
I think you notice more because its your body but also your uterus is expanding so every woman is different, its a good thing hun!

Right, I am next, I am next, I am next!!!!!! I really feel confident for some reason.. oh well and if its not meant to be this month then so be it, it will be soon... whenever my egg is ripe for the picking and dh's little guys get on steroids!!!!


----------



## Britt11

one thing I realized Verna, its a numbers game....it just takes the right situation...your good egg and one of DH's good sperms and than the rest is history!!
I do feel good for you very soon :)

hugs,

oh and thanks for the comments ladies, I really appreciate it


----------



## kcw81

Verna sorry about your poor old head! that sucks so bad, you were so relaxed and then POW! not fair. 

Lisa I didn't really show till I was like 21 weeks or something. Until then it could pass for bloat or beer belly. It was so frustrating but now I have the biggest unmistakable baby bump ever with a flat gross belly button!


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls!! So I came home today to see that my new kitchen cabinet doors had arrived :haha: ummm... they left a freaking PALLET on my driveway :dohh: 
DH kind of freaked when he came home and saw that! Seriously was almost the size of a refridgerator :rofl:

Any of you US girls watching Celebrity Rehab with Dr. Drew? I love that show! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls - well another day and MORE snow! Trains are running tho so hubbys gone off to work todya under strict instructions he gets home early.

I woke up today with a searing pain in my left thigh bone. hurts like a mother trucker and I can barely move without swearing. Not good seen as I planned to do a load of stuff today!

Verna - Im sorry this cycle has got you freaked, just chill honey pie and enjoy all the run up to christmas and lots of sex with your hubby xxx Its hard I know, big hugs for you darling xxx


----------



## SBB

:( that's no good ellen... 

I'm off to the new house soon, another long day ahead :sleep: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Whats on the agenda today then Suz house wise?? Make sure you wrap up early so you can have a little snooze! x


----------



## SBB

More painting for my sister, and I might clean the kitchen! 

Off to MW at 1 to check BP... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh of course - well let us know asap how you get on over it. Hoping it was just a random reading - I used to get them a lot way back when I was on the pill. The slightest thing set mine off! FX xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies!

Verna, glad you had a good massage! :)

Ellen, sorry about your thigh, hope it eases up! :hugs: 

Suz, hope your BP is ok. My OH's was 174/108 the other day... I went mad at him for not taking is medication!!! Why are men so stubborn when it comes to illness?!! Have fun at the new house! :hugs: 

Hi everyone else and sorry if I've forgotten to comment on anything... brain will only retain a very small amount of information at the moment! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Jess - Naughty hubby tho not taking his meds!!! Good on you for getting him told off! x

Hows the weather down there???


----------



## Peach Blossom

There was a bit of snow over night, but not a huge amount. Trains my way are fine and running on time. Wearing my thermals today though as it's blooming cold!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! I dont blame you honey! Im in the house but have the heating on and a load of layers on too!

Make sure you take care tho cos its expected to return later on and more southern too x

Just about to make a chicken pie - had to send my friend out to get me stuff for the pastry tho as we didnt get it shopping the other night.... doh! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Mmmm... chicken pie! :)


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi ladies, hope you are all well,
It is still thick with snow here, the kids are all still off school driving me mad! Had to trek around all morning to try and get bread and milk. Managed the bread eventually but no milk to be had for miles around.
Took my last hpt this morning and very pleased as the lines are much darker than they were on Tuesday. Can I start to believe now?
Suz, good luck at the midwife.
Verna, I have everything crossed that you will be the next clomid club graduate x
Ellen, hope the chicken pie turns out well. Enjoy xx
Britt, I can't remember when I started showing with my first three pregnancies. This time though I think I could pass for 5 months gone already (nothing to do with a baby just extra poundage from over the years!) xx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning/Afternoon :) 
Its frigid and cold here but no snow of course :(

YES YES YES Em you can believe hun!!! :hugs:
Were you on Clomid last month when you got your BFP and if so did you take any special vites or any regimine? Just curious 

yikes the knot on my head is huge this am... couldn't sleep at all but did get the bding in and the softcup I think worked because when I woke up this morning to remove it there was still some stuff in it, is that normal?


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls! Only just got up at 13:30 :blush: 

Verna- yes that's normal honey- there used to be stuff in when I removed it too and the worse thing was the smell! :sick: 

Suz- hope your BP is ok honey pie. And hope the moving goes well! Don't overdo it! :hugs: 

Ellen- is it still snowing there? It's lobbing it down here! Is it ever gonna bloody stop!? It's too deep outside the back door for the terrier to get outside now! :lol: I'm never gonna get my urine checked again at this rate! :shrug: 

Emma- definitely start believing now!!!! :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## mrphyemma

Verna I was on my 7th round of clomid (100mg) and had decided I was going to have a break over Christmas to give my body chance to recover. I took no supplements or anything this cycle, didn't even use the soft cups, just tried to follow the SMEP as closely as we could. No idea why it suddenly worked for us!:shrug:
I may be a party pooper but I just want the snow to go away now. I feel like I have cabin fever! I want the kids back to school and the roads clear so I can go Christmas shopping and supermarket shopping. We haven't even been able to visit our newborn nephew yet :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls... 

BP is ok, same as last time and MW not worried. She took it and it was fine, then asked me for my notes which I'd forgotten and she told me off and it went right up!! :haha: 

She said baby is further down than last week, could only just feel his head and if he goes any further in I'll be getting labour pains!! I'm already getting foofy pains :dohh: but don't want labour pains just yet! 

I'm just having some lunch and maybe a nap then will go back to the house later... 

Verna I'm glad the softcup worked! 

It's stopped snowing here now and the roads are much less icy than yesterday so that's good!! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

eeeewww I will try to not smell it for sure!!! 

Soooo sorry you ladies are getting completely snowed in, that's awful.... send some our way... I could use a few snow days although I am taking the entire week after Christmas off, that will be the first week off in ages.

OMG I can't believe I forgot to tell you USers, I have been stalking Wal Mart and Target for Monster High dolls only because on Amazon they are like 35.00 and Wal Mart has them for 16.00 well since I couldnt sleep this morning I went to Wal Mart a little early 6am before work and guess what.... YEP got one of the only three they had tucked away in a spot that is unusual... I'm thining someone was hiding them... hehe but I got one so now the girls will both get one... WHEW!

Hi Suz, Lou, Em Jess :) Glad the house is coming along Suz... the foof pains are NO Fun but it's almost here hun!!! YAY!
Em I don't blame you at all


----------



## Peach Blossom

Emma, I'm with you I'm afraid... Snow's only fun when you're on holiday!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

It's just crazy! I haven't even gone for the dog walk today in it as it's so heavy today! 

Suz- so glad everything was ok xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

No Lou the BIG snow has stopped here - we keep gettin showers of it tho but not much and no more expected now which sucks! Boo!

Yay Suz! Great the BP was ok (apart from when she had a go!) And good news bubs is heading on down, I kep getting pains dowqn there like baby is doing head spins and its not pleasant! x

Verna - DO NOT SMELL IT! Gosh that made me gag when I read that lol! Hahaha Whats Monster HIgh btw?? Im intrigued!


----------



## Smile4me

YAY for bubs heading down south :)

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=monster+high+doll

The big hype over these dolls in the US ..lol


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad you BP is ok Suz. :hugs: x


----------



## babyloulou

It's our worst day so far today Ellen- it keeps coming like a blizzard! :shock:

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/5f234ee9.jpg

OHs crap snowman :rofl: 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/b6a8d1a4.jpg


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies, 

Suz- glad the BP was okay, sorry about the foof pains...gosh so much to look forward to

Smile- hope you feel better, glad you got your BD'ng in and now it looks like more shopping? :thumbup:

Lou- that is a ton of snow, what is normal for you guys this time of year? I laugh when we have a bitter cold winter storm, I'm like "what global warming??"

Em- yeah, so glad everything is going well, yeah to the darker tests, now hopefully you can relax and enjoy- you totally deserve it!! :hugs:

Hello to everyone else

Oh Lou, I noticed I wasnt added to the front page, I thought I was but here is my info again if you have time to add me:

Name: Cat (Britt11)
TTC: 15 months 
Problem: Highish FSH for me and very low morphology for DH
Tx: tried 5 IUIs and 4 rounds of clomid, but got a natural BFP waiting for IVF
EDD: June 30, 2011
Guess the sex: Boy 


thanks
:hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow Lou, that is crazy amounts of snow!! :)


----------



## Britt11

haa I just saw the latest update pics from Lou, that is just nuts!!! good photos


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Cat- I thought you were on the front page too!! :shrug: :shrug: I'll put you on now xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I think your OH's snowman has "character" :haha: :) x


----------



## SBB

Whoa so much snow!! Love the snowman :haha: 

What has your MW said about the urine Lou? Assume they're not within walking/sledging distance?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No- it's about 10 miles away. Near my old house. Weather is even worse up there apparently! She just keeps saying i NEED it checking as soon as i can get there! Bubs movements have slowed down the last two days too- but she says as long as I can lie still and get him to move it's ok- which i can. There's no way we can get there though!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Do you have a doppler Lou? Can you keep a check on his hb? Make a note of it and if it slows at all call an ambulance. xx


----------



## Onelildream

Hi all!

Eek, Lou! I'm so worried for you. Maybe bubs is slowing down bc you've been resting more? idk. I am praying for ya, Sweetie!

Verna-I had no idea what Monster High dolls were, but I googled them; they are pretty cute!

Going to look at houses again tuesday. Hubs REALLY likes one....it's kinda far though. Oh well. I think I'll take one for the team, and eventually I will fall inlove with it? I'm not sure... It's a cute old brick house that we could remodel the kitchen and it has some charm to it...But still needs renovation that Hubs wants....I really like one that's just in a very awkward spot. I wish I could pick it up and move it.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I've checked his heartbeat this morning and it was all fine. Midwife said to drink gallons of water and gallons of cranberry juice too- so OH is off to try and find some! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

awww Lou hun I just read, is the MW worried because the baby has slowed down his movements? Drink Water hun..


----------



## Rudeollie

Gallons?!?!? Frickin hell you'll be peeing all night! lol - Seriously tho you midwife SHOULD be offering to get to you if there is something untowards that she is concerned at...........If she hasnt even offered I would say it's going to be ok xxx BUT if your worried Lou I would call your GP's and demand a home visit. They're out an about anyhoo on house visits so stopping by you to pop a stick test in some wee wont take too long! z

Verna - Love the dolls, v cute. I cant see my niece wanting one of those when they make it over here!

Well snow wise I spoke too soon as it belted it down with snow for the past hour or so as I wrapped pressies on the bed.


----------



## babyloulou

No- she said it can be normal to feel less movements around this time as the baby has got bigger. She said as long as my BP was normal (which it was) and I have no UTI signs (which I don't) then she thinks it's more of a risk me trying to travel there in this weather!


----------



## babyloulou

The problem is Ellen I have moved out of the area of my doctors and midwife. I've kept at the same docs and hospital for the pregnancy but I am out of the call-out area. Plus the midwife centre said the weather is so bad there that hardly any staff have managed to get to work either and that no blood or urine tests are being sent to the lab or returned at the moment!!! Everywhere is at a standstill!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh flip! Thats rubbish Lou - cursed weather!


----------



## babyloulou

I know!! The midwife said not to worry though- she said as long as all the other signs are ok then it should be fine- she's said to try tomorrow but if I have to leave it until after the weekend then not to worry- so it can't be that bad!!! :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh that's good Lou. :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah thats good then surely!

OMG does anyone watch come dine with me?? WHAT the HELL is that woman doing wearing that basque??!?!?!?!?! Holy moly! DH's almost been sick! lol!


----------



## babyloulou

I usually watch it Ellen but have missed this weeks! Awww it sounds good- wish I'd watched it! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Honestly just flick on channle 4+1 at 6 and look at the hostest! Bloody nora! hahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo.. I've just realised I've moved up a box on my ticker!! How exciting! :)


----------



## kcw81

morning ladies!  wow that snow is AMAZNIG lou! I am sorry it is keeping everything to a standstill if you need to get to the doctor. It sounds like your MW says not to worry so hope you aren't. Love your carrot head snowman!!

Ellen wrapping pressies on the bed while it is snowing with your bump to keep you company sounds so picturesque! I would make you into an Xmas card saying something about how the holidays bring magical surprises. or something. IT would be a bestseller! sorry about your thigh!

Verna glad you dtd and got your dollie! what a hero mom you are to find one of the last hidden ones! your daughters better appreciate it! does leaving softcups in for too long give you an infection or anything? when Lou mentioned the smell I immediately thought of how it would probably give me a case of stinky Vag and that is no good for TTC!


Emma your snow still sounds fun even tho its making you a bit stir crazy with the kids!

Suz good luck with the house painting today and hope you get good rest after.

Lisa, I did watch the first epi of Rehab and I Think I might like this one. that one guy is a total A hole! DAvis? The billionaire guy? He is nasty! Janice is just on there to get some more fame I think - what do you think? Are they all on there to get some more fame?

Hi Jess and Cat and Chell! hope you all have great days today!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww that a lovely thing to say Casey xxx I dont feel very picturesque tho hahaha

Stinky vag however is NOT a nice thing to say lol hahaha


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: :rofl: stinky vag


----------



## babyloulou

Stinky vag!!!! Casey you are so funny!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Morning everyone!!! 
Lou - that stinks that the weather is holding back your test! :( BUT, I have heard movements decrease as they run out of room to move around in! Poor little ones must get leg cramps etc all the time! :haha:

KC - oh yes that billionaire guy is a MAJOR jerk!! He's just so awful!!! I do think that the boost in fame is one reason to come... that older actor guy might be there just for the fame. BUT, I do respect Dr. Drew a lot so I suspect that even if their motives are to renew their fame, he will only take them if they have serious issues to sort out. And I love that they respect their wishes and don't share certain private details if the patient asks them to be kept secret. Did you see Tom Sizemore? It was a preview thing and he looks AMAZING compared to last season!! Freakin incredible!


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa the sweet potato in your ticker looks like a taco....does anyone else see that or do I need to go get me some mexican food?! lol.


----------



## lisaf

mmmm tacos... yeah I see it. Now I want one, lol thanks!


----------



## kcw81

Chell's got the munchies!! 

I didn't see the picture of tom sizemore. I will google it now. I did see him on the previous Rehab though so I will have the comparison.


----------



## lisaf

it was just when they gave an overview of the season on the first episode... he comes back to talk to them and looks sooooo much healthier!
He was pretty awful last season.. just a total wreck!


----------



## kcw81

yeah he was bad. I wonder if while they are there Janice will get treated for her anorexia! she seems so skinny and I bet she doesn't eat much.


----------



## lisaf

I'm obsessing about this all over BnB so I thought I'd share here too...
https://www.uncrate.com/men/images/2010/11/breville-pie-maker.jpg

I think I really just want the pies though... and there are NOT many pie options in my town :( I want a pie soooooo bad!!!!


----------



## Smile4me

ok seriously... everytime I put in one of those softcups I'm going to snicker thinking about stinky vag... I read on a few forums you should leave it in for 8 hours? hmmmmm

I love the wrapping presents on the bed Ellen, that's what I was doing yesterday ha!

Yes Casey they better appreciate it... ha! If my dh and girls knew what all I went through for them :( lol I've got dh's bday present in the back of my car, I had it delivered to his best buds house, went and picked it up yesterday so he will be totally surprised with his new beer making kit. YAY - Two Huge boxes,,,, I don't think I'm going to wrap it.


----------



## kcw81

He is going to love that kit verna, that is such a great present. perfect for him. 

lisa Is that the contraption that makes you little pies? I think I saw that on oprah or something, it looks so fun and yummy! I never liked pie until now that I am pregnant I think warm pie and whip cream is heaven!


----------



## lisaf

Verna - I only left mine in for 5 or so because we BD'd in the early evening... so I would have gone way past 12 hours if I didn't take them out right before bed.

KC - yes its that pie thing... I've been craving pie so bad since I saw that email... even went to the store at lunch but they only had apple and peach pie... I'm craving berry or cherry or something like that...


----------



## lisaf

Verna - did you get the Mr. Beer kit? I got my DH one, but he's not good at follow-through.. he loved it but after his first batch didn't come out very good he lost interest :dohh:


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-Whattheheck? Where did you find that pie maker. I need one right now!

I'm emotional as all get out. Can't stop crying. I'm so lame. I hate these hormones!


----------



## lisaf

williamssonoma sent me an email... i usually delete the dang things but it said 'pie maker' in the subject line... and well... anything food related right now has my undivided attention :rofl:
I am now on an obsessive hunt for pie... my grocery store near work only had yucky ones :(


----------



## Smile4me

No hun I went to Northerbrewers.com and ordered the real McCoy ... his best friend is a brewer so they can have their beer making geekdom nights.


----------



## lisaf

ooh neat!! :)
My DH wants this stupid computer game thing for Christmas :dohh: Its something you wear on your head that tracks your movements so it turns the image on the screen with your head... *sigh* Beer making is much more interesting and useful!


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- I kept the Softcup in overnight if we BD'ed at bed time. If we did it in the day I'd keep it in about 4 or 5 hours. I just made sure I used plenty of Preseed as well xx


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- that pie maker is freakin expensive! I doubt I would get that much use for it...But it looked super cool.


----------



## lisaf

its just another gadget that would take up space and hardly get used... but oh my it looks neat... not THAT expensive for a Breville appliance... I've loved my Breville Ikon toaster and the blender! They're just awesome and better than the average $30 alternative.


----------



## lisaf

oh... someone else told me their mom used to make them little pies using a sandwich maker... so you do have a cheaper alternative! :)


----------



## Onelildream

Clever!
Mmmm. We still have turkey left over....So I'm making this:

Turkey Cranberry Wreath

2 pkg. refrigerated crescent rolls
1/2 C. mayonnaise
2 T. honey Dijon mustard
1/2 tsp. coarsely ground pepper
2 C. cooked turkey, chopped
1/2 C. celery, sliced
3 T. fresh parsley, snipped
1/2 C. dried cranberries
4 oz. Swiss cheese, shredded (or you can use slices!)
1 egg, separated

Preheat oven to 375°F.

Unroll crescent dough; separate into 16 triangles. With wide ends of triangles toward the center. arrange 8 triangles in a circle on Large Round Stone. Corners of wide ends will touch and points will extend 1 inch beyond of baking stone. Arrange remaining 8 triangles in center. matching ends. Seal seams using pizza roller. (Points will overlap in center; do not seal.)

Measure mayonnaise, mustard and black pepper into a bowl. Grate cheese into a bowl. Mix filling. Scoop filling over seams of dough, forming a circle.

Beginning in center, lift one dough triangle across mixture. Continue alternating with outer triangle, slightly overlapping to form wreath. Tuck last end under first.

Separate egg over bowl. Beat egg white lightly; brush over dough. Bake 25-30 minutes or until golden brown. Yields 10 servings.


----------



## lisaf

Sounds yummy but complicated...:haha: Want to come make it for me? :)


----------



## lisaf

ok... I decided it might be yummy enough to try on my own... but I'm totally confused by the directions... I think I need pictures? :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

Thought I'd share... this is my free sling with my dog helping me try it out :haha:

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/misc003a.jpg


----------



## SBB

Lisa that's too cute!!! 

Morning girls :wave:

My bloody shoulder kills I've slept funny on it :dohh: 

More house stuff then ikea today!! I hate ikea :dohh: but I also love it!! :D 

Is everyone still snowed in? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Suz! I am soooooooooooo jealous of your Ikea trip! We were meant to go last night to get my chair and some fabric and bits n bobs but couldnt cos of the weather! Dont know WHEN we'll get there now cos hubbys working late every night next week! Might end up taking bubs along !

Sorry about you shoulder - dont you find every thing aches first thing tho??

I woke up for the loo at 2am and honestly though bubs was on its way..........It felt as if the head was trying to get out!!!


----------



## SBB

Lol yeh everything aches in the morning! It feels ok now actually... I hate getting up in te night or in the morning to pee cos it's sooo much effort to lie back down and get comfy again!! :dohh:

Hopefully bubs isn't on his/her way just yet! When do you want it to come? Early/on time/late? 

Got loads to get in ikea, mainly curtains and blinds. Just cheap temporary ones. Maybe a few other bits :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

For me before but after this sunday obviously so we are classed full term! Im telling everyone I want it out for Dec 20th lol! Like I can control it...............Even tho Im starting that nipple rubbing stuff from next week. Not quite ready for the sperm swallowing just yet hahaha!

Ha - we had ikea temp blinds when we first moved in to our house too. Fab and nice and cheap. Good old Ikea!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls. :hi:

I'm with you on the morning thing Ellen- my bump can
be so painful in the night and mornings after lying down
that I am sure he is on his way out sometimes!! I also
still get periodic period-like cramps some nights that wake me up wanting to cry!! I asked the midwife about them and she said "oh they don't sound like Braxton Hicks! If they persist for longer than an hour ring me as it may be pre-term labour!!" Well I still get them ALL the time but never for longer than an hour though!! I've just accepted now that it's a normal part of my pregnancy! 

Ellen- any sign of you being able to get out today?? I am soooooo bored!! I'd love to go Xmas shopping but I don't think I'd get the car off the road! Don't think OH would let me go either!! 

Suz- good luck with the house and Ikea! I like going to Ikea just for a veggie hotdog at the end!! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey girls! 

Well, I had to get up at 1am as poor Puss was weeing blood all over the bed. I got up and put his litter tray out, gave him some painkillers, changed the bed and sat up with him for half an hour... He seemed okish this morning, but OH took him to the vet and she gave him some pills for stress! Kitty valium! :) So I'm pretty tired after not so much sleep!

I think what triggered him off may have been OH putting up the co-sleeping bednest in the bedroom. Cats don't like new furniture in a house and it can stress them out! God knows what will happen when the baby arrives! Bednest looks great though and I'm so glad that we got it! :)

Lou, sorry you're getting period like pains. I hope that everything is ok :hugs: 

Suz, sorry about your shoulder and have fun in Ikea!! :) We always go to Edmonton Ikea as it's very rarely busy... never have to queue at all! 

Lisa, I love that sling, your pooch looks very cosy in there! 

Ellen, what's the nipple rubbing thing?!


----------



## Rudeollie

HI Lou! No way Im gettin out via car and any further than my neighbours to give her her bday pressie and I will be on my arse cos the street is sheet ice! Ive seen looooooads of people attempting to get out and failing, and then fallin on their bums!

Oh Crikey! Im glad my pains havent lasted longer than an hour too then! Everytime I get a pain and think uh oh............Its gone tens minutes later and I think SH*T! If that WASNT labour how the hell will I cope hahahaha


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh poor Puss Jess! Glad hes got some meds xxx

WELL..........If you rub your nipples with the flat of your palm for approx 15-20mins every hour for a few days after 37 weeks it raises the oxcytin levels which kick starts labour - tried and tested apparently! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

God can you imagine how sore your nipples would get!! :haha:

Jess- aww poor puss cat! I hope hes alright! Are you having him in the bedroom still when bubs comes? We decided not with our dogs as they produce loads of hair and take up too much room- so when we moved we stopped them coming upstairs straight away and put a stair gate up- so they don't associate being banished from the bedrooms with the baby x

Well OH has dug the car out the drive and decided to go to the local town- he was trying to tell me I wasn't allowed!!!! Too dangerous, etc.... Pahhh! Well a bit of sexual bribery and I am now going! :happydance: Can't beat a bit of in-house prostitution!! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo Ellen- how long has your baby been in the last box?? :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Puss very rarely comes on the bed anymore, and we will start encouraging him not to come in, but we don't have a door on the bedroom... He cam on the bed last night to tell us what was wrong I think, normally he sleeps in the living room!

Have fun shopping Lou! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Ha! Lou - in house prostitution I like it hahahaha Have fun wont you! x

Hmmm Ive NO iea how long Ive been the the last box..........Must be since Sunday???

God I just cannot shake this wierd feeling Ive got. Had it for a few days but its so bad today. Im all tense and emotional and tired and sicky. Doesnt help that one of my dear friends had her early scan today after IVF last month and has been told the sac has stopped growing.........She lives in Lebanon with only her hubby and a few of his colleagues wives for company so I am very worried for her xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Ellen :hug: Your poor friend, what a shame... my heart goes out to her. I hope she's coping alright. Sorry you're feeling emotional. Blame it on the hormones! :) xx

Well, my lovely colleagues took me out for a lovely lunch as it's my last day!! So full now though that I feel very sleepy and a little bit ill!! Someone's just bought Claridges mince pies in and I really want one, but I think it may lead to a Mr. Creosote moment!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks jess xx And thanks for making me smile with the Mr Creosote moment too hahaha!

It so sad for her - she did clomid for 6months, then had to have a 2month break to start injections, had 4courses of that and then final straw was IVF. SO when she caught on after all this time we truly believed it was her time. Luckily she has 4 more embies frozen so as soon as she feels ready they will go again and FX its a big sticky one this time.

Urgh, I love all aspects of Christmas but not mince pies or xmas pud. I could go a whole turkey now tho hahhaha


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-This image isn't my own, but this is what it looks like. With cranberries and celery it looks very festive. I didn't have celery, so I made it with apples. It was delicious.

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: This morning in bed, baby had a massive case of the hiccups...Well they were quite strong, and Hubs was able to feel them! I was soooo excited! I cannot believe how big the baby is! We could almost feel the entire body length with each hiccup! My belly button seemed to be the perfect portal to feel the feet kicking....It was so amazing!
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless Chel- it's a great feeling isn't it!? :thumbup: 

Ellen- so sorry about your friend :hugs: So sad. Makes younrealise how truly lucky we all were on Clomid :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen-That's horrible. These precious babies truly are God's miracles! It's amazing. Hopefully the next baby with be with her full term.


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls, I really hope so xxx

Right Im meant to be getting ready to go round my friends for a girls only bday night but cannot be arsed! Hubbys gone to the shops to get me some pepsi as I NEED it and then has said he will straigthen my hair for me..........But I just know I will end up wanting to rib his nuts off cos he will do something wrong. LOL! Honestly this moodiness is not me at all!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! I can't believe you'd let OH straighten your hair! :lol: Mine would make a right mess if I let him do that!! I'd do it yourself if i was you! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies!

sorry jess about your poor kitty. congrats on your last day though! how exciting!

Lou you crafty little nymph you! using sex to get your way! Have fun getting out and about. 

Ellen sorry you feel yucky. All the hormones nad aches and pains are enough to make a person go completely irreversibly crazy. Quit threatening to cut your DH's privates off! The other day you said you would cut his penis off and today its his nutsack! haha. 

Lisa cute little pup in the sling! I watched the 2nd epi of rehab last night and I think J London is making that story up. Hopefully it will come out during the season as he gets better. He doesn't SEEM to be strung out at all, he seems pretty clear headed actually so its weird. Rachel U's lips are huge! 

hello to everyone else. I got a doctors appt today at 230pm. I haven't been in for 5 weeks so looking forward to a check up and scan and making sure everything looks ok. I am hoping he will tell us something new this time, like what position the baby is in and maybe start discussing the upcoming labor and the plan.


----------



## Onelildream

KC EXCITING!

Lisa-The puppy is adorable! And I love that sling! It was won or a hand-me-down? You said it was free, right?

AFM-Could my boobs get any bigger?! Whattheheck?! They've been growing/hurting for over 3 weeks now and I swear I've gone up 2 cup sizes! Ugh! Hubs sure like them...I don't. :)


----------



## kcw81

Chell sorry about the sore boobs. They really do hurt don't they, I remember hugs with DH hurt back then and when I jogged the bouncing hurt. The soreness went away thankfullly and now I can't recall quite what that felt like!


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah, asked hubs for a boob massage...hahaha. you can guess how that ended....I told him next time just rub, and try not to think about what you're touching. lol.


----------



## Onelildream

Oooooo! Great news! We got our earnest money back! And 375 from the title company!!!! 1,375 from 4k....not bad! It's nice to see it back!


----------



## kcw81

that is good news chell! especially when you thought you might not get any back!


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies, 
Yay Lou ,,, I love it... willfull prostitution for a ride... no pun intended..:haha:


dtd last night used my softcup and all went perfect like the night before WOO HOO... I sure am tired though too much bding:sleep:

Anyone have any juicy plans for the weekend?


----------



## kcw81

hey verna sorry you are all worn out from sex! take a nice long bath and a nap if you can. juicy plans this weekend? hmmm. Well my DH is going down to our alma mater for the big Civil war football game with his friends so he will be gone most of saturday. I know he is going to drink a lot of beer so I am sure sunday he wil be hungover. That is his plan for the weekend, which leaves me to take the dog to the park and workout and maybe do laundry. pretty juicy huh?


----------



## lisaf

Chell - the sling is from Seven slings.. they have a promo (not sure if its still active?) where the sling is free, you just pay for shipping (they charged $11 for shipping which seems a bit high, but lol still a bargain!!!)
The promo code is turkey... if you're interested! :)

Girls - I'm feeling a tad bitchy right now and need to vent a little...
Yesterday I got grumpy/whiny at work when a co-worker was walking around sick and he commented he got it from all the other co-workers who are sick. I complained that people should not be coming in to work sick. Then I added 'especially because they might get me sick'. Well another co-worker commented that its just as bad for the other people who might get sick too. I pointed out that its especially mean for me because I can't take any medicines... and I don't even remember what was said but basically I got attitude about that opinion.

Well today, I was groaning because I'm dealing with a super frustrating task and said I need a vacation... this same person who gave me attitude yesterday told me I'd be getting a vacation in a few months. I laughed and said its not really a vacation... she said you wont' be working though. I pointed out that i'll be WORKING.. and she said 'yeah but that was your choice.
Ok... I am normally friends with this person but her attitude is PISSING ME OFF!!!!!!!
I chose to get pregnant, yes I want kids... but that doesn't somehow make the first few weeks with a newborn NOT WORK! GRRRRRRR


----------



## Smile4me

does she have kids Lisa?


----------



## lisaf

nope, not married, doesn't plan to get married or have kids... co-habits with a female friend in a similar situation (and no they're not gay).

She has lots of nephews and nieces that she adores so she's not anti-kid... 
but I can just imagine how much it pisses her off when people at work with kids leave early etc... that kind of attitude.


----------



## Smile4me

I say cut your losses, anyone who is that opinionated about someone else's situation doesnt need an explenation. I would just say right back, "Until you decide to make these life decisions, it really doesn't matter what you think".... that'll shut her up real quick. Unless you are opionated to her as well, then she rightfully has an opinion if you speak yours to her, does that make sense? lol 

An understand reasonable person would be like yea ... I don't blame you for not wanting to get sick especially since you can't take medicine... but it doesnt sound like she actually cares by throwing in that jab of ... that was your choice.... I would have said yep it sure was and still is and I don't relish the thought of people coming in sick risking getting others sick no matter if you can or cannot take medication... ha!!


----------



## Onelildream

Hahaha. I get that a lot, Lisa! People are like, "Stay at home Mom? Wow you must be basking in time and must have sooo much time to yourself. You must love not having to work or be busy...You must love not having responsibility..." LOL. NOPE! NOPE. Not True, and more responsibility than you could imagine! The only time I can be on the comp or have time "alone" is when Max is sleeping, or the kids are in the bath. Non-Mom's (lol) don't understand the demands of children. I think they just think we sit and watch tv all day....Hmmm, well, I do watch a lot of Seseme Street!

What's the Seven Slings website? I can't find it!


----------



## Onelildream

op. spoke too soon. I found it


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, the problem is I carpool with her (she doesn't have a license and I live less than a block away from her...so she gives me gas money and I drive her to and from work), and her roommate watches my dogs a few days a week etc... and I've paid them to watch my dog for me when I go out of town etc...
Not easy to just blow her off.
She is choosing not to experience these life decisions ... but that doesn't mean its abnormal for me to choose them, you know?

I don't voice an opinion to her about her life or choices... 
I think she's comparing it to her choice to have a dog. She doesn't complain about picking up his poops because she chose to get him, you know? 
And I'm a little sympathetic to how people without kids get left covering for those who do have kids... it really sucks sometimes. But she doesn't have to make these comments...
When I moaned that I needed a vacation, she could have said 'we all do' instead of making it personal.


----------



## lisaf

The only thing I envy about SAHMs, is that they don't miss out on important milestones for young kids... and that they don't have to go deal with BS from co-workers like this, lol!!!
I can't even imagine how much hard work it is, and know that I could never do it! I truly think that I would get too resentful if that makes sense? That my kids would drive me nuts and I'd be mad at my husband all the time etc. 
I wish I could do it and admire those who do!


----------



## babyloulou

I am planning on being a SAHM- I think I'm gonna find it so weird when I've worked since school, college and Uni! I've never been without a job and going from teaching full time to being a SAHM is going to be a massive change!!


----------



## lisaf

lou - you'll have to let me know how the transition is! I think the key is to having a good support system of other SAHMs to help out or just listen or give you helpful tips etc...


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Lou that is awesome hun! I wish we could afford for me to be at home full time but that will never happen . :) You are going to be a wonderful mom!


----------



## Onelildream

I had a difficult time with the transition. I have a degree. I was pursuing a second bachelors; my plan was to go to Med School....but once my son came, my world revolved around him and my daughter...I've been home for 2 years now and it's so nice to be there for everything like you said, Lisa...But sometimes I wish I could contribute to society, or have the patient interaction I loved with hospice etc.
Sometimes I just feel so unimportant.

US Ladies-uddercovers.com nursing covers. You pay shipping and get one free. Code is "onefree" and, Lisa, the turkey code still works on the seven sling. I have a baby bjorn I couldn't imagine replacing with a sling, but I might just have to try it out!


----------



## lisaf

hehe, I got the udder covers one a minute ago! :) 

I think the ideal balance would be to work a few hours a week, or volunteer somewhere... so you get out of the house, get that adult interaction etc... but its so hard to make that happen.. and now with a new one on the way, it kind of puts that off too.
Are your other ones both in school yet? 
I'm a little sad that I'll never get to stay home since I make the most money... so if one of us were to stay it'd be DH. I keep thinking that I'd eventually, when the kids were older get more time to pursue my hobbies and maybe even turn one of them into a business. Not saying I'd stay sane until that could happen, or that it would ever happen, but its the nice 'day dream' fantasy I have about staying home.


----------



## Onelildream

Nope. My DD is only 4. I guess she could do preschool, but it's super expensive, and she'd prob be bored. She's super smart. She can even add and subtract already. I need to work hard with her, but I'm sure she'll be reading soon. She already reads simple words and spells some things.

My son is 2. He's slower. Typical boy. Doesn't talk much. Way too immature for school. 

DD has the option to go to Kindergarten a year early bc she has a July bday. I think she will be going. She will love it.


----------



## lisaf

I was super bright as a kid... started everything a little early because I was eager for it. I had an older brother to compete with too though, I begged to leave preschool early and go to a 'big kids' school. One of my favorite stories is how my parents had to beg for me to get put into the little kid's ski school because they didn't take kids who were too young (attention span and all that). They made an exception, and I was the first to 'graduate' my class and go down the bunny slope! ;) :haha:
I dont know why, but I thought preschool was free :dohh: Not sure what I was thinking :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

I wish it were free! Here it's $50 a week for 3 days....That's sooo much money for what I can teach her! I graduated in Elementary Education!


----------



## Britt11

oh wow, congrats Lou on becoming a SAHM :thumbup:
Chell- I completely agree I think being a SAHM is a very tough job, I watched a documentary where they compare it to 2.5 full time jobs. I personally think going to work for 8-10 hours is much easier and my hats are off to the women who do it.
My hubby would probably like me to stay at home for a couple years but thats just not going to happen, #1- I am the major breadwinner currently as he has a risky personal buisness and #2- I just wouldnt be happy staying at home, its not for me personally. I will be taking 9 months to 1 year off on mat leave though, so that will be awesome. There is a cool book out there called "Tipping Point" by Malcolm Gladwell- one of the chapters discusses a study on child outcomes if they mom stayed at home for the first 5 years to moms that went back to work fairly soon after. There was no difference found in the child's outcome for either situation (not in intellect or behaviour) but where they found differences and poor outcomes was if the mom was not happy in her work decision- that affected the child. I.e the mom didnt like being a stay at home mom or the mom did not want to go back to work.
anyway kind of interesting.

DH and I went out for a bbq dinner tonight, yumm and I shopped all day.
I have 2 Christmas parties to go to tomorrow night but I will be probably ditching both....I just cant go with the interrogation of why I am not drinking and where have I been, guess I shouldnt have been such a wine lover pre-pregnancy :blush:
I seriously have a little belly already :blush: I'm kind of loving it though

hope everyone is well
:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Chell thanks for the promo code! So I got the Elsa floral one. Only 9.95 is a good deal for one because I looked at Craigslist.com and women are selling their used ones for at least $10 so thanks! do you guys see any need to get more than one? I just got one.


----------



## lisaf

kc - I don't think you'd need more than one... its really only for public use and more convenient than a blanket... but if it gets dirty or something you can always use a blanket instead :shrug:

Britt - that makes SO much sense with the study about moms being unhappy affecting kids more. My mom's mom had a degree and a career but had to stay home and was pregnant all the time (9 kids total)... she was always bitter about it and I think it affected my mom.


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Lisa! Hey I am almost done watching the episode of 16P with Aubrey. I know I am behind but just wanted to mention that these two are like tweedle dee and tweedle dum! I watched up to the point of birth so far and she seems pretty naive about how she will be able to do everything, ged, college, and maybe even work with the baby. And their "Meemaw" keeps telling them to get the heck out of her house but they have no money!


----------



## Onelildream

KC-I had one with my son and only one. Only felt the need to have another when he puked on me...lol. But it is super easy to throw in the wash and have it the next day, using a blanket instead...just a little more challenging.


----------



## Smile4me

Hey Britt I was thinking about you, hoping you were doing better :) I have read Tipping Point but it's been so long.... 
mmmm BBQ, I soooooo want to take dh to Memphis BBQ in May.. I think I'll start planning now, as I was born in Memphis (the hospital Elvis died in) lol but I have never been back since I was born.. I love me a goooood ole bbq hot dog!

Oh Lisa Lisa Lisa,,,, Casey, Casey, Casey Stop watching that garbage! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol... but its GOOOOOOD Garbage :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Verna you watch the real housewives of dc right? you are not one to talk! poo! I like garbage.


----------



## Smile4me

Why yes, yes I do.. LOL I'm a Housewives JUNKY they are so damn superficial, narcasistic, fake etc. I love making fun of them! I guess it just pisses me off that we tried so hard to get our BFP's and these "kids" just get pregnant at the drop of a hat .... Enjoy the show:) hun it is comical ....


----------



## kcw81

I like the real housewives of beverly hills so far, so I am with you on that! those ladies are crazy rich and plastic!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning girls!

Lisa sorry your friend/colleague was so opinionated and said those things... Stupid things to say! I think I was very lucky to have very understanding colleagues and it's such a shame that other people don't. :hugs:

Lou, I would love to be a sahm... Sadly OH is freelance and until he gets to direct a blockbuster movie we can't risk me not working :(

Not sure if I have a virus or food poisoning but I've had a really upset stomach since yesterday afternoon. :( I suddenly got the fear that it was that clear out your body does just before going in to labour!!! :haha: Hope not! 

OH has gone to Dublin for the weekend to do some filming. I'm gonna do a little house sorting this morning then veg on the sofa for the rest of the day... I have the box set of Harry Potter films to get through!!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Jess! I had the clear out fear about the same week as you are now but it was just something and nothing - lasted a few days tho.........Im the other way again now tho which, after last night, is freaking me out lol!

Had loooooads of chatter with friends of friends who have 3 kiddies each and they all said "Hmmm I remember that stage before labour...........You'll probably clear out in the next week and then its all systems GO!!!!!!!!!!!!" Eeeeeeeeek!

I will too be a SAHM but only if we move over to mums and then I'll be site manager for the build. If we dont then I'm going back but reducing my hours I think. Its only for sanitys sake tho. Hate living here and have no social network apart from work colleagues.


----------



## babyloulou

Morning (or should I say afternoon) girls! :hi:

Jess- I keep getting an upset stomach on and off. I had a bit of one last night. It's gone now though x 

I say I am going to be a SAHM but of course it all depends on how OHs business goes on whether I can keep being one! If he sells enough furniture then i can stay off! If his business starts to struggle then I'll have to get another job. We are in a good position though as we don't have a mortgage on this house and OH owns and rents out a couple of apartments too. If I get bored I may get a part time job x


----------



## Britt11

Good morning beautiful ladies, hope everyone is well.

Smile- are you done SMEP for this month? good luck to you hon

:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Cat! How u doing today??

Hope everyone is ok - its very very quiet round here today!


Suz - Hope the moving is going ok sweetie xxx Havent heard from u in a while xx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Lovely Ladies,

No Britt we dtd two days in a row then skipped last night for dh's spermies to rest and we will dtd again tonight, it's his birthday so fun fun fun tonight and then we will be done... WHEW! lol

How are you, any plans for the wekend ladies?


----------



## Rudeollie

Rock n roll for me Verna - Tidying after sleeping most of the day lol! Then XfactFINAL! Whoop whoop hahaha!

Ooooh happy bday to hubby - heres to some SUPER BOYS being went to that special womb for the tastiest egg in town lol! x


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks sweetie,

I am thinking about doing some Christmas ornament crafts with the girls since dh has to work today until 5pm but they have been bickering with each other all morning so that may be scrapped :) 

Yay for lounging all day that sounds like a good time! ooooo the Xfactor finale I bet you are excited!


----------



## babyloulou

Is it the final tonight?? Hadn't even realised that! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Do you mean semi-final? X


----------



## SBB

Hey, sorry I am reading just no time to post! X factor semi final tonight Lou :D 

Happy birthday to dh verna! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yes its the semi - missed that word out before lol! x


----------



## kcw81

Dang I got excited that it was the X factor Final tonight when Ellen first said that! But its only the semi final. You see, I get a bit left out when that is all you girls talk about. We try to go on about the 16 and Pregnant show here but its just not the same as your xfactor!! haha.

Verna, have fun with DH! I hope he likes his pressie. If I were your girls I would shut up and be quiet and get along so I could make ornaments.

Ellen I didn't know you hated it where you live. poor thing! well I can see why maybe you would want to work so you can socialize there. 

I will be a SAHM. I am a SAHM now but have only a dog so it shouldn't be a big shock to the social needs.

JEss go harry potter! I am watching the sorcerer stone right now - they are having a marathon. Strange about you having a clearout session. was it something you ate?

I am hoping my body does that before labor, clears out. I hear from a lot of people that you do get the runs or whatever before labor and I hope I do so that I have no stored up stuff that comes out on the delivery table. Sorry thats all I will say about labor and poo today I know how that can tend to go on!

Hi Lou and Suz and Cat and Lisa and Chell etc who ever else is checking in today!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! Can't wait for the X factor tonight... have a bit of a headache from watching too much telly today though!! I went out for an hour and bought all my hospital bag goodies, came home and had a nap... for 2 hours!! Am now transferring home videos (from when I was about 7 upwards) on to DVD for my Mum's christmas present! I'm going to ask OH to edit them all together in a witty way! :)

Happy birthday to your OH Verna! :hugs: x


----------



## Peach Blossom

kcw81 said:


> JEss go harry potter! I am watching the sorcerer stone right now - they are having a marathon. Strange about you having a clearout session. was it something you ate?

Think it's possibly something I ate or a little bug... Hoping to God it's not the pre labour clearout!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Jess - thats a lovely gift for your mum. She will love it!!!

Yeo Casey where I live sucks - hate it! Moved here on some grand venture that it would be fabulous and the recession hit and now Im stuck without my family close by. Rubbish! hahaha

OMG I am going to effin kick Tescos arse! Im trying to claim my double up vouchers for some new phones for the house (last option as EVERYTHIN good is sold ou!) but the site is crashing and crashing and crashing - Im just not gonna get to double up. Think Im going to have a breakdown.........................x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Ellen that sucks! Is this the last day or something?


----------



## babyloulou

I've heard people have problems with these double up things everytime Ellen- go in store to do it! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep it is and the system keeps crashing cos everyone is in the same boat trying to claim them! DH is FUMIN cos he does this type of system building for a living and keeps saying things like " You need to sort out your user interfacing etc etc !" hahahaha

He says if HE made the system it wouldnt crash - and to be fair thats true as he has and does handle some major IT systems for the UK hahaha xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thing is, it suits Tesco to have the site crash... they don't have to sell as much at the reduced price that way!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah exactly Jess - Saying that tho -loooooooooooads of stuff Ive looked at getting on there recently Ive found a lot cheaper on other sites hahaha 

I JUST wanna spend these fricking vouchers hahahaha! If I dont double them up I will be buying my turkey with them tho so either way Im smiling!

Just had MIL on the phone and hubby was trying to get her to understand that this year we CANNOT COMMIT TO XMAS PLANS!!!!!!!!!!!!! She keep trying to tie us down for family party days and boozy nights but it just isnt gonna be like that ffs! Not to mention she doesnt celebrate the effin day! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr sorry rant over! Haha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw hun, that is really annoying... hope you can get her to see sense! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

that is annoying ellen about MIL. can't she understand the word "no"? sorry it is boring where you live. seems like you are pretty outgoing so I can imagine your frustration.


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls xxx

Casey she is VERY pushy at the mo, dont think she's realised yet that my mum is coming to stay over most of December to make sure she is close at hand when bubs turns up. HA! That'll scare her as my mum holds no prisoners if someone crosses the line and she knows MIL has been doing so hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

I hate these pregnancy moods that just wash over me out of nowhere more than anything else to do with pregnancy!! I was fine earlier- now I feel like i have a big black cloud over my head! :growlmad:


----------



## babyloulou

Where is she wanting you to go Ellen? Her house? Do you think it's because of the moving near your Mum thing? Is she still being funny about that??


----------



## lisaf

morning everyone!


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Lisa!!!!!!!

Yep Lou she's still been all stinky and its from that I know it. Yeah she wanting us at hers or everyone round here - now I dont mind a FEW round at a time but she's on about all the rellies from Newcastle coming too and that'll be like 15 people in one house. DH and I agreed that we'd have family round if shifts but ONLY if me and bubs are ok..........You just dont know do you???

Ive had the mood cloud over my head this week too Lou. If I sleep too much or read something that annoys me it gets me REALLY mad! x


----------



## kcw81

lou sorry you have a black cloud over you hun! I don't know where it comes from either. its like one minute everything is great and I am happy with DH but then the next minute he says something or does something so tiny and probably only exists in my head and I want to kill him.

Hi Lisa! That couple on 16 and P bought a gold panning kit for 91 dollars.

ellen glad your mom will be there to protect u!


----------



## babyloulou

That's exactly it girls- and it doesn't help that OH is so god damn nice!! He keeps saying "oh you look so sad- tell me what I can do to cheer you up!" and "awww baby" and then trying to hug me and I swear I'm gonna punch him in the face!! :gun:


----------



## lisaf

kc - omg yeah that gold panning thing cracked me UP!!! Such a dumb decision! They can't afford a hobby... and thats what it is.. a freakin hobby, not a way to make money!

Ellen - My dad thankfully said he'd be coming down probably a month after the baby is born.. and I'm so grateful because I can't deal with too many people and I don't think anyone really gets much quality baby time that way and its just too stressful for us.
I'll be having a talk with my mom at Christmas when we visit her to see what her expectations are etc and make sure we can agree.
I'm sorry you're getting such a hard time with it all! I think its harder when its your MIL and not your own mom (I'm not comfortable fighting with my MIL but am not afraid to shout at my own mom).


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Lou bless ya honey, I feel for you I really do - its horrid isnt it?? I actually snarl at hubby when he does that now a days and Ive never done that before.

Yeah Lisa, NORMALLY I wouldnt ever challenge my MIL but she is just pushing and pushing things so far with me now I think Im going to end up losing my voice by screaming at her hahaha! I ALWAYS shout at my mum when she pee's me off lol! But thats mums and daughters for you isnt it? We can bawl and scream but all is forgotten!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha not here it isn't!!! I have NEVER shouted at my Mum- I wouldn't dare!! She'd kill me! :haha: We never even argued when I was a teenager- I just agreed and kept the peace!! She's a lovely (but scary) lady!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Oh yeah I forgot to say I had my appt yesterday and had my scan. After this appt I will go in again in 2 weeks then its every week till due date. Not much happened at my appt, the doctor said things looked fine, the babys head was down below my belly button so that is good. He said next appt he will be doing an internal scan - pelvic. I am not sure what for.

oh and he is 5 lbs now.


----------



## lisaf

Lol Lou... my mom is so scary when she's mad that I had recurring vivid nightmares about her as a teen. BUT... where do you think I learned to be scary in a fight myself? :haha:
Its just that with family, you can fight and say mean things and still be a family at the end of the day.. I'm not that comfortable with my inlaws yet.


----------



## lisaf

yay kc!!!!


----------



## SBB

How orange is cheryl cole?!?! 

KC good news on bubs... 

Ellen just tell the MIL to get f**ked!! 

:dohh: I've forgotten everything... I'm so tired I can't keep up with you all :haha:

Jess I hope puss is feeling better? And yay for finishing work yesterday!! 

Did I miss anything else big? 

We didn't move in today :( too much still to do... But hopefully tomorrow :) 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz baby jesus is making meconium. it says on your ticker. aren't you so proud?


----------



## babyloulou

Poor poorly Matt!! Can't believe he still managed the high notes at the end! He looked in so much pain afterwards!!


----------



## Rudeollie

I know Lou! Poor love - I said to hubby awww he needs a cuddle off Lou hahahaha!

Not been funny but Cher's song?!??! Club classic???? No! x


----------



## SBB

Cher sounded shit!!! 

And yes kc I am very proud of baby Jesus making a big poo! If he's 2 weeks overdue that's a 5 week poo in the making :sick: :rofl: 

Poor matt, simon was being such a twat!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oooh and I am full term!! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay for full term Suz!!! :happydance: 

Rebecca to go for me! Like her voice but she's sooooo boring!! 

Wow Matt's voice is struggling at the beginning of this next song......


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no! Poor matty! 

YAY! FUll term Suz! Can you believe it????? Just over 3 hours to go til I join you! Yipeee! x

And yes - simon is a twat!


----------



## babyloulou

Matt seriously needs to be in bed!! He looks and sounds so ill!!! 

Wow Ellen if you're full term too that means I am in 4weeks too!! :shock: :shock: (I always remember that you are 4 weeks to the day ahead of me!!!)


----------



## lisaf

wow I can't believe you guys are so close!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehe its great isnt it Lou?!??!? WHen I think back to January when I joined here.........We've come a long way baby! x


----------



## SBB

So weird I can't believe I'm full term I was convinced I would give birth at 24 weeks or something!! 

Poor matt :( I LOVE that song... But he is too ill to pull it off... He'll get through though... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lisa I can't believe you're 18 weeks already!! It seems to fly :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I know!!! It's crazy! The other day when I was feeling ill in bed I was reading s few old posts on the CC from last Feb!! Me and you moaning about how we knew it hadn't worked that month- we'd never ovulate, never get pregnant on Clomid, etc, etc... :lol: 

Now bump buddies- and all soon to be baby buddies too!! Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww got me a bit emotional there Lou! xxx

God I want to smack Cher so much! Why does she have no expression in her eyes ever??? Im sure she's a devil!

Wow Lisa - Half way almost girl! Eeeeeek xxx


----------



## babyloulou

This song is far, far too big for Cher!! 

Lisa- wow 18 weeks already!! That has gone SO quick!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

I hope Danni smacks Cher for that attitude! FFS EVERYONE else has HAD to adapt each week to the themes so why does she get away with saying that eh??? We are all MORE than aware she is a no good hood rat Ndubz singer! x


----------



## SBB

Cher - shit. 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Lol.... time does NOT feel like its flying... 
I think the 2nd tri feels so long because the 1st tri was already 4 weeks gone by the time you get your BFP :haha: Though I have to say it didn't feel short at the time either!


----------



## SBB

That's true Lisa... 3rd tri takes forever too!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Rebecca - boring. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I agree Lisa- my pregnancy has gone really slow for me even though everyone said it was going fast! This last trimester feels like it has speeded up and is flying now- but I hated the 2nd trimester!! It's supposed to be the "good" trimester where you feel good and enjoy it but I felt like shit all the way through it!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I hope that boy band wins! That's the kind of cheese that should be winning the xfactor! Then Matt can bring out good songs instead of having to sing xfactor winner shit!!! If he brought out his version of The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face then I'd buy it!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Ive got to admit that Rebecca song didnt do it for me, I LOVED Danni's comments tho on how SHE is lovely and SHE is genuine and SHE should go far hahahaha Yeah not you Cher you turd! Hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

One direction - c**ts!! :rofl: I love that song :( I didn't watch them I just heard it - I hate them!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Right now to watch Stacey win I'm A Celeb!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Ha! Me too Lou! Have to say never was a fan of Shaun Ryder but he has made me laugh so much!

Suz - I love your rage hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah me too. Loved Shaun, Stacey and Dom together! So funny!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Look at Stace with her savaloy and chips hahahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

Ant & Dec:- "Stacey you are the new queen of the jungle" 

Stacey:- "wot the 'ell does that mean?"

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies!!!!

Just checking in. Gotta do some ironing while bubs is sleeping and dd is watching a movie....Then off to a Christmas party. woohoo.


----------



## kcw81

fun chell! I love xmas parties and you should espec now that you have cravings and will be nice to have home baked treats for you to graze on! I got my DH work xmas party in two weeks and that is usually a drinking affair for all the guys, they are all big beer drinkers but I am hoping there is lots of treats and good foods for me and I can just stay close to the snacks.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha I know Lou! Isnt she lovely! I know some think she is slack and all that but I find her so compassionate and endearing!

Hey Chell - Sounds like a nice day planned for you. Whats the party for?? Work or family or friends??


----------



## babyloulou

Have a fun party Chell!! :thumbup:

Well I am trying to internet shop as my £190 pregnancy grant has hit my account today - but can't find anything now I have money!! :rofl:

Also about to order a Maxicosi seat and easy fix base for MIL to buy us. (she wanted me to order it so we get the right thing)- so far the cheapest I can find is John Lewis- unless any of you UKers know of any special money-off deals or anything before I order???? I usually find out afterwards! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Not sure on many deals tbh Lou but saw this on boots the other day.

https://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Brands-A-to-Z/Maxi-Cosi/

Points mean prizes tho dont they??? xxx


----------



## lisaf

girls, I really overdid it today and my hip hurts more than ever before.... I am so frustrated, I want to do things and get this place cleaned up, put stuff away but I'm just in pain here :(
i actually popped some tylenol and hope it helps


----------



## kcw81

Lisa don't be so hard on yourself and take it easy for godssakes! You have a lot of time still. We haven't even put together the nursery or cleaned or anything yet, all the baby stuff is just in piles in a storage room in our house. DH has been starting on it the past week and it will get done and I am not worried. You shouldn't worry either, and have your DH help! cleaning now for you might be early anyway because it will just get messy again in a couple months!


----------



## Peach Blossom

babyloulou said:


> Have a fun party Chell!! :thumbup:
> 
> Well I am trying to internet shop as my £190 pregnancy grant has hit my account today - but can't find anything now I have money!! :rofl:
> 
> Also about to order a Maxicosi seat and easy fix base for MIL to buy us. (she wanted me to order it so we get the right thing)- so far the cheapest I can find is John Lewis- unless any of you UKers know of any special money-off deals or anything before I order???? I usually find out afterwards! :haha:

If you join the Mother baby club thing you get a whole load of vouchers which include a money off a car seat thing... Think they're also doing a deal in store at the moment... Saw a poster yesterday! Will fish out my coupons and let you know the discount. Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

P.s when did you apply for your grant Lou? Did they acknowledge reciept of your application or anything? Applied for mine almost 4 week ago now...


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Jess xxx Heres a number you can call to chase them up as it should only take 2 weeks max:

0845 366 7885

7days a week, 08:00 to 20:00.


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Mine didn't take long either Jess... 

We are moving in to the new house today so I'll catch you all later! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi :hi:

Jess- I sent my form off nearly 4weeks ago and it went in my bank Friday. I didn't have any notification or anything. A few people were talking in the third tri the other day saying there is a bit of a delay at the moment and they're taking about 6 weeks. I wouldgive that number a call though and check xx 

I ordered the seat and car base from John Lewis. I found a 20% off voucher code for Boots for the seat and John Lewis still worked out cheaper- even taking the 1300 points in consideration!! There was about 60 quid difference!!


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck with the move Suz - don't work too hard xxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats good Lou! Well done! 

And yes, Suz - make sure you are supervising everyone ok???

Well FINALLY got Tescos site to start working and input £10 worth of codes - worked fine but no confirmation! So had to hold on their call line for 40 mins before someone said it SEEMS to be been processed but if no confirmation to call back...........Then input another tenners worth and worked straight away and email confirmation in seconds. Hmmmmm anyone else think Im gonna be callin them again tomorrow????


----------



## babyloulou

Yep definitely!! :rofl: :rofl: 

I STILL haven't had a refund from La Redoute or Vertbaudet!!! :shock: I finally got a reply to my ranting email from La Redoute but it just said "I can see from your account that this is all sorted- thanks for your email!" I sent them a very angry reply as it's not fucking sorted! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

God they are a nightmare Lou! I got a call saying my unit had been sent back for no reason, yet another cock up, and that I'd get a refund and have to pay again. I said I'm not paying another penny til I actually receive something!!! 

They must have more complaints than orders... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies happy sunday! its quiet on here today. 
suz, good luck with the moving, don't strain yourself. 
Lou, sorry you didn't get your refund! stupid people. the time you have spent messing with that has got to be frustrating!
Hi Jess and Ellen!
Today DH is tired from all the beer at the game yesterday. he was out at a football game from like 10am to 430pm and there was lots of beer going around. I hope he still takes the dog to the park for me today since it is his turn!


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- they really are infuriating! Especially when you've ordered part of the nursery stuff from them and so need to deal with them to get the rest!! I'm sure they'll go bankrupt soon! :shrug:

Casey- Hope your OH stirs in time for dog walking honey- if not make sure you store the favour in your head!! Xx 

AFM- I've been to Nandos for a late dinner and now we're watching Fred Claus (not the best xmas film- but the only one on) while OH puts the tree up! I'm going to decorate it tomorrow. X


----------



## babyloulou

Wooohoooo for 33 weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

yay Lou! 33 weeks! congrats. Have fun putting the tree up too! I can't wait to get one next weekend and put it up. love xmastime!


----------



## SBB

Happy 33 weeks Lou! We are watching Fred claus too... 

KC has your DH got up yet? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rudeollie said:


> Morning Jess xxx Heres a number you can call to chase them up as it should only take 2 weeks max:
> 
> 0845 366 7885
> 
> 7days a week, 08:00 to 20:00.

Thanks hon! Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey girls! Just back from taking my brother and sister to the cinema! We went to see Megamind which was quite funny!

Just sitting doing my nails for tomorrow... Going to the opening night of a musical. Bought a £16 Asda party dress for it!! Normally spend about £150 on an opening night outfit, but didn't see the point this time!! :rofl: gonna risk not taking my notes with me as I don't have a posh enough bag for them!! Hahaha :)


----------



## SBB

Bargain on the dress! 

Do you mean your maternity notes?! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah. I've been told to have them with me at all times! Watch me go in to labour during the show tomorrow night now!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo naughty naughty Jess!! Let's hope you're not subjected to a secret midwife spy check during the night!! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha :) knowing me something will happen and I'll have to send my brother home to pick them up for me!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I never take mine anywhere!! Maybe I should start! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've started carrying mine around in my bag for the last couple of weeks every time I go somewhere but then I went and bloody forgot them to my last two doctors appointments!! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

You should definitely "start" Suz seen as you are full term!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Hehe I think you're right Lou... I'd better find them then!! :haha: 

Ok is everyone watching x factor in real time?!?! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've been religious about it from 26 weeks!! Probably a bit crazy lady stylie actually!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Im watching live Suz - AND i've not been takin my notes anywhere either til this weekend hahaha! I got really paranoid that they would get stolen hahaha!


----------



## SBB

Glad I'm not the only naughty one then Ellen! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

We're rebels Suz what can I say hahahaha!

Ummmm WAT was going on with Alexandra Burke?!???!? Is she going bald or has she had some dodgy work done?? She looked really odd tonight...............LMAO at her flying off at the end tho hahaha x


----------



## SBB

I wasn't really watching and then when I turned round she was up in the air?! WTF?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm about 5 mins behind- will be caught up after the first break. Just on Glee at the mo xx


----------



## SBB

I'd fast forward through the black eyed peas. We've had to mute!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Fergie is singing really badly... Shite song too!! Loved Glee though!!


----------



## babyloulou

Does anyone feel like they're watching 2Unlimited in the 90's again!?! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: hahaha


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahahaha! Lou that is CLASSIC! Fergie is WELL of tonight...........And whats withh Cheryls other butt plug William eh?? Err CHer and Rebecca to win! Derrrr

Loved Glee too Jess. Mmmm Puck! Hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

I just kept expecting Fergie to start singing "no no, no no no no, no no no no, no no there's no limits"....


----------



## SBB

What? I thought there were only 3 in the final?! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Haha I loved that song no no no no there's no limits!! :blush: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

No first time EVER!!!!!!!!!!!! They are having four in the finale!

Ha I hope this goes to the public now and Cher is gone! Phhhhhhht! x


----------



## babyloulou

Not a chance!! They'll send Cher through!


----------



## Rudeollie

One can dream Lou! God I hate Cher tho!


----------



## SBB

Ah well Mary or cher weren't going to win anyway, just means we have to watch the thunderbird again next week! 

Mary will do well out of this anyway... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

TBH I said to hubby it'd be Mary to go this morning but when I get Cher in the bottom two - it could be her opposite a donkey and I want her out hahahaha!

Makes for an interesting one next week tho...............

Does nayone know what Simon was on about with Mary tho about the ITV2 show???? x


----------



## babyloulou

OH just tried to look into that on his phone as he was intrigued. He then said "oh she hardly said anything- load of crap" and took the dogs out!! :haha: So not entirely sure but not too juicy I don't think!!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha love it Lou! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Mary knew she was going when Danni put Cher through... Simon would never go against Cheryl!! I want to know what Mary said now!! Tell your OH to elaborate!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Found it myself- here it is.....

https://www.unrealitytv.co.uk/x-factor/x-factor-mary-byrne-blasts-changeable-simon-cowell/


----------



## SBB

Oh that's rubbish I thought it would be something more juicy!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ahhhhhh I see!

Just ate a tub of ice cream AGAIN - UH OH! Here comes fatty is what they'll be saying when I go into labour hahaha!

Off to bed soon cos felt crappy today..........Watching Terminator 2 tho so probably wont be asleep v soon! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

The way Simon was going on I thought she'd said something that had really criticised him!! Wierd! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

I know I was thinking she had said something along the lines of I want to kick Simon in the goolies hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

I am thinking of bed soon too- mainly because I'm in such a shitty mood! :haha: Might give OH a break and just f*ck off to bed! :haha:


----------



## SBB

I am excessively tired too! I need sleep but I also want apples and custard - can't decide what to do!! 

Surprising I have remained in a good mood throughout decorating/moving. God help OH when he has to deal with my PMT again :haha:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm about to have chilli cheese on toast first- then bed! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Maybe I'll have apples and custard then bed then :D 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

kc - thanks for the advice on taking it easy. Unfortunately, the cleaning up I did was not for the baby, it was just general straightening up. In this case it was flattening boxes and putting them in the recycle bin... If we don't do it when it happens, then we get behind and don't have room for all our recyleables each week. DH said he would do it 'later', but he's a HUGE procastinator and I knew he wouldn't get to it.

All the cardboard was from the cabinet doors I ordered.. which we had to unpack each one and inspect for damage. Now we'll have to start priming and painting them soon :dohh: BIG project :(

Luckily the tylenol worked great on my pain... it just doesn't last for long though :(


----------



## kcw81

hey lisa, glad the tylenol works at least a little. ugh what a project it sounds like you have to do. I can't stand the thought of hard labor anymore. My arms just got tired from chopping vegetables for our salads tonight! I still exercise everyday but I think that is about all I can do - maybe if I didn't exercise I would feel more energized to clean house and do projects. it makes me feel good mentally though...


----------



## lisaf

kc - I have a limit to how much I can be motivated to do, lol!!
Luckily we painted the 'nursery' the color I wanted for a kid's room when we moved in so I don't have that to do. I COULD pay this friend of ours to paint them all. It would take him like 1/3 of the time and he'd do a better job... but we're trying to save money :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies :) I missed you all today, we went to get our yearly Christmas photos taken, OMG what chaos those places are this time of the year. I don't know why, I don't wnat to jinx myself at all but I really feel good about this month, I've had very vivid dreams the past couple of days and I know, I know it's too early but my cervix was soooo soft and high yesterday and soft and medium today,,,, I'm not symptom spotting but I'm wishful thinking, hopefully everyone is doing well,,,, 


Lou you brought tears to my eyes with the 4 week difference between you and Ellen........it brought me back to when Ellen was kicked off because of the cows that ratted on her for "unlawful posting" LOL sooooo happy we found each other ladies!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww bless you Verna xxx You are so lovely xxx

Well bump has been rock hard all night long, and Ive had back ache on and off - early labour perhaps?? Who knows but Im getting stuff sorted asap now hahaha

Off to call Tescos cos, suprise suprise no email with my ecode on!!!!!!!!!! Heres to another 1/2 on hold hey!

Hope everyone enjoyed chesse on toast and apples and custard.

FX for this cycle Verna, and Lisa - I dont envy you priming and painting those doors! x


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi ladies, Hope everyone is well?! 
Not long to go now Ellen and Suze!
Verna I really hope this is your month and you get that Christmas BFP you so deserve!

AFM, still early days and very paranoid! Very tired, boobs still sore and waves of nausea this morning. Hopefully all good signs xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning girls! 

Emma, nausea and sore boobs are a good sign. :hugs: Early stages are so tough aren't they? 

JUst back from my 2nd antenatal class which was 2 hours talking about pain relief... I swear this MW is obsessed with pain! Had a look at the delivery rooms too.... They're so dreary... why is magnolia such a popular colour?!!

Phoned up about my Hips grant and apparently they couldn't process it becasue I hadn't signed it... which I'm sure I did. Anyway, they're going to get my form out of storage and check it then send it back to me if necessary.... my question is this... if I hadn't phoned would they have just left it?! Anyway, guess I'll have to wait a little longer to go shopping with that money!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls... 

Emma the symptoms sound good :D I'm sure there's a sticky little bean in there! 

Oops Jess I hope you get the grant sorted - and no, they clearly wouldn't have let you know if you hadn't chased it!! 
The delivery rooms are awful aren't they? I wish I had the money to go private :haha: 

The first night in the new house was ok, Grey cat spent ALL DAY yesterday miaowing, then actually slept under our covers all night :happydance: but then is miaowing all day again! Our heating is shite, it's freezing! And it clunks SO loudly it's going to wake us up every morning when it comes on :( 

How did you go with Tesco Ellen? 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

God why is EVERYONE incompetant at this time of year hey?? Good job you called them Jess cos as you say wtf would have happend otherwise - IDIOTS!

As yo can tell Im still ragin a war with Tescos! Constantly busy after I was told to ring back at 9.30!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get into the queue then holding again and again and again...........Im waiting til 3 and THEN IT IS WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Suz - Im sorry the heating is pants but how lovely grey snuggled up under the covers! Ollie did that with me last night! Lovely! Are you going to get a new heating systems evenutally??? x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and PS! Debenhams have nursing bras on offer...........I just got 2 REALLY discreet Miriam Stoppard ones for £20 - a black and a white one! Free delivery too! x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies 
wow Suz that sounds awful :(

YAY for Emma and her symptoms yahoooeeee!!

Good Morning everyone else :) oh and just noticed 7 more days until testing yay!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo hoo! Fx for a weeks time Verna xxx

Well Tescos finally came through for me - after 5 hours of calling and being on hold!!!! I snuck under their radar tho and used the wrong number then used the Im preggers card to get them to listen to me and TA DA!!!!!! Emailed me my codes straight away and phone ordered! TFFT!

x


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies! 
wow verna you are getting closer! how long is your phase usually after ovulation? Mine ranged quite a bit from 11 to 14 days after OV I would have my period. 
Ellen sorry about the hassles with tescos but sounds like you prevailed in the end!
Suz your kitty must be trying to just get used to the new place. hopefully she will like it soon.
JEss glad you followed up on your money smart girl.
morning Emma!
I am so sleepy and tired in the AMs these days. its so hard to get out of bed! I want to sleep forever but I drag myself out. Does anyone else feel that way? I seriously feel like I could sleep 12 hours a night if I let myself. Right now I Get about 8 or 9 but it takes a lot of effort to get up.


----------



## Smile4me

Well usually I am RIGHT on time so AF is due on the 13th or 14th so I can probably test on the 13th I guess :)


----------



## lisaf

kc - I know we're at different stages but I'm soooo sleepy too... DH has to kick my butt out of bed in the mornings (he sleeps for an extra hour and a half after I get up).

Suz - I'd LOVE to have a noisy heater that came on in the mornings, lol!! My wall-heater only comes on if I go turn it on... and only turns off if I go turn it off.. and I have to bend over and open a noisy metal door to do both of these things... it SUCKS!!! :(
BUT, I still sympathize because it will totally suck for you anyway!


----------



## Smile4me

sooo quiet here today .. oh and confession.. I got my positive ovulation smiley on 12/1 we dtd 12/1 and 12/2 but havent since I'm hoping we caught the egg, the good news is we dtd on 11/26 and 11/28 so would it matter if I hadn't dtd three days in a row and one for safe measure? I have just been too tired with the kiddos


----------



## kcw81

I know! it is quiet. how did DH like your beer kit??


----------



## lisaf

where are all the UK girls? :haha: I only had a couple pages to read this morning!!


----------



## kcw81

Maybe they all got together for a bnb UK meet-up?


----------



## lisaf

or there is some super great deal/shopping thing going on? :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Nah Im here have just been shopping so Im stocked up for the week as the snow is due back in the north east so could push down to me overnight!

Oh Lisa! You poor thing having to put your heating on and off manually. I think I would have DIED this past week if Id have had to do that! lol!

I cant even get out the front door unsupervised cos its sheet ice across the street! x


----------



## lisaf

well, we heat the bedroom with a little portable space heater thing, lol... its just that when I get up, the rest of the house is FREEZING!!! I'd put up with a little noise to have the rest of the house be warm when I got up :haha:

I was shivering so bad as I got dressed the other day I almost threw up :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

that is so scary when there is ice everywhere! not one step is assured that you won't slip and fall! I slipped on the ice a few years back and cut open my chin and it was horrendous! the icy patches are sometimes hidden and then SPLAT you slip. 


Ellen do you feel like you are getting close to labor?


----------



## kcw81

how cold is it in your house lisa? I thought So cal wasn't too chilly?


----------



## Rudeollie

Umm sometimes I do Casey but I think its more frustration for me now - the end is so near I can almost smell it but its out of my hands as to when it will be you know??

I just hope bubs is here by the 20th and I can enjoy xmas!

Oh poor you Lisa xxx If it makes you feel better the temperature here is -10!


----------



## kcw81

-10 ouch!! yeah I can see what you mean, its a little stressful having NO IDEA when its going to happen.


----------



## kcw81

Ellen aren't you planning on giving birth without an epidural? what is your birth plan? I know you have discussed it on here before but I can't remember.


----------



## Smile4me

HE LOVED IT CASEY!!!! He was texting his buddy last night saying how he couldnt wait to brew some beer with him etc... LOL he's like a little kid right now.

UGH I hate cold but I love snow! If it's going to be cold at least give me something pretty to look at lol....


----------



## kcw81

I agree with you verna about the cold vs snow! its not fair to just be freezin ass cold, gimme the white stuff. so glad DH loved the kit! how cute he is going to have such a good time messing with it.


----------



## Smile4me

I know, I told him he better not blow up the house lol can you imagine, he puts on his white coat and gloves... ferments the beer for months and then its just the right time to taste it and bam it explodes? LOL I can just see it now ... a lot of WTF's would be flying around the England household!

btw, we are going to go light a candle and put our prayers with St. Gerard this evening... I'm not supersticious but I've heard of other women on the other thread doing this... lol


----------



## kcw81

haha tell him to be careful! is that candle lighting for getting a bfp?


----------



## Rudeollie

I agree too - give me snow ANYTIME! 

Casey - Im a never say never girl but would hope I can do labour without an epidural cos needles and spines dont mix in my eyes hahaha Ive put down that I will be using my tens machine, want to stay upright/active as much as poss and pref in the pool. BUT if it gets too much I will opt for an injection of painkillers rather than epidural. Ive also asked for Paul to be the one to tell me what colour we have............Think he's going to be sobbing whne he does tho hahaha!


----------



## kcw81

aww that is so great ellen! is it just him and you in the room then? I was 100% yes on the epidural idea until a couple weeks ago and now I am undecided. I will be flexible about it and not have my heart set on one thing or another but like you, I would prefer not to have an injection in my spine. What other pain killers are there besides the epi? Muscle relaxers and such? Do you think it is possible to have an epidural-free labor without taking the classes for breathing and all that?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah for sure Casey! Ive been watching a few labour films on youtube and on other baby sites and honestly, it seems your natural instincts take over so long as you let them.......HOPEFULLY I can follow that rule. Hahaha 

We have pethedine and diamorphine over here as a resort before an epi. Like anything there are scare stories attached but I know more who've had the injections and gas and air than epidurals! x

Ooooh a BIG soap storyline is on in a minute so I will be quiet for a wee while...........x


----------



## lisaf

kc- well it doesn't get snowy here, lol... but I'm on the coast, so we do get pretty chilly... usually in the 40F range... down to 30F though at night sometimes. The days are usually in the 50F-60F range.
I have no insulation in my house at all.. none in the walls, none in the attic, and I have 2 windows that are not even solid glass they're glass shutters and even with rubber seals on them, they leak air like CRAZY!
My front door has a gap of more than 1/2 an inch under it, and we can't put much weather stripping down because the carpet rises up too high once you're away from the doorjamb. I have one of those insulater things under it now and it helps a lot... BUT when our gardener blew the leaf-blower, we ended up with all the leaves in our house!! So you know its not keeping the draft out THAT much if it cant' even keep LEAVES out! :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies. Hope everyone is having a great day! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls- sorry I've not got on today before now xx

I've just had a bad Yoga trip! I got there OK in the car (weather is measuring -13 here now!) but the car was stuck in the ice when i came out of yoga!!! I had to ring OH who walked to me (about half a mile) with a shovel and dug us out!! Only been back about half an hour!! Stupid ice!! :growlmad:

Ellen- I am hoping for water birth without an epi too! Not sure they're going to let me have a water birth now though cos of my skin! :dohh:

Lisa- why do you have holes all over your house???? :lol: :lol:

Verna- glad your OH liked his pressie! I am keeping my fingers crossed for your testing day! Don't worry about the BD thing- you sound covered to me :hugs: xx

I can't remember what else I have read now.........


----------



## lisaf

lol... I have holes all over my house because my FIL is cheap :haha: And because this IS southern california and we do have super mild temperatures MOST of the year.
We don't have weather where you could freeze to death or anything... so why bother with insulation :dohh:

When we moved in, I really wanted the bathroom window replaced (one of the glass shutter windows) but apparently its a weird size so they can't just pop it out and put a new one in. They'd have to tear out more wall or build up wall around a smaller window and was just too expensive.


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! Lou! Im glad OH came to your rescue! I hope u stayed in the car and kept snuggly xx


----------



## babyloulou

God it's so cold here I've been round the house checking all the windows and making sure there are no drafts ANYWHERE!! Good job you're not here tonight in -12! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I did Ellen- didn't move a muscle!! Took him ages to dig us out! :haha:

It's not as bad as last year when he had to walk 5 miles in the blizzard-like snow to rescue me when I got stuck going up a hill on my way home from school!! :haha: Poor bloke!! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol! Well we also get warmer days too, so its just a matter of snuggling under the covers at night when it gets super cold.


----------



## babyloulou

I meant to ask earlier by the way girls if anyone has any recommendations for a camcorder? I want to get OH one for xmas. I am looking at the Flip ones and just looked at a Sony Handycam too- anyone have any idea which is best??? Didn't someone on here buy a Flip not long ago? Is it good? x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Bless him Lou! I never had you down as a damsel hahahaha!

Well hubbys just been out to put the bin out (even tho they PROBABLY wont collect them!) And he says he's never known it so cold for the UK. Great (!)


----------



## Rudeollie

Ooooh flip were on a site yesterday Lou for £69!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oooh where was it?!??!?!

I THINK it may have been comet?? I think I saw it on hotukdeals, so try searching on there first xxx


----------



## babyloulou

It really is freezing Ellen!! My terrier has just gone flying across the garden on the ice! He screamed! :lol: I've ordered him a coat today as he shivers on walks - it's this one (it's like Del Boys! :haha:)

https://www.petsathome.com/shop/sheepskin-coat-by-pets-at-home-47315


----------



## lisaf

I got a flip this August (bridesmaid gift from my friend who got married)
So far I've used it mostly for filming my cats :haha:

Its very very simple and easy to use. The only downside is the limited recording time and that the media is not removable. Meaning if you have a school play that lasts longer than your record time, then you can't bring an extra memory card to keep recording. The zoom isn't very much either.
I can imagine if I was doing a bunch of baby clips, I might not upload each time and would then possibly run out of room or miss something while I was uploading. But I'm not tooooo worried about that kind of thing since I don't know how much we'd even watch whatever videos I make :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Lou I bought DH the Kodak Zi8 HD pocket video camera this summer and it is great. it is SO easy to use. I had been deciding between that and the Flip and went with the Kodak because there was some reviews about it being better at autofocusing in case you are shite at keeping a steady hand. which is me. I think it might be cheapest to buy on amazon but here is a link to the kodak site link

https://store.kodak.com/store/ekconsus/en_US/pd/Zi8_Pocket_Video_Camera/productID.156585800


----------



## camishantel

ok so I am on team BLUE... yay little Caleb is doing wonderfully getting very excited


----------



## kcw81

congrats cami! still 99% boys then for this group! Jess is still the only girl that we know of! We will find out Ellen's gender by christmas hopefully and lisa's is just around the corner I think!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww ANOTHER BLUE! Bless! Congratulations Cami! xxx

WELL...........I need some hints ladies - Ive had this red spotty thing on the underneath of my middle finger for aaaaaaaaaaaaages now. THOUGHT it was a blood blister but started hurting a little the other day. Then the next day I was drying my hands and removed the top of it so it started bleeding. A LOT! Stucka a plaster on it and forgot about it...........Only problem now is everytime I remove a plaster to get some air on it, I catch it and it pours with blood again, only stemming if I stick a plster on??!?!?

Which I what I was doing at 2am.............So what do u reckon?? Its like my bloods not clotting to heal it or something??? x


----------



## SBB

Morning girls... Wow ANOTHER blue!!!! 

Ellen I'd leave a plaster on it for a couple of days to try and get it to heal, change it but make sure you don't leave it off so you don't have a chance to catch it. If you're worried speak to midwife - can it be a sign of anything? Hopefully not! 

My Internet is a joke ladies so I'm not on much until it's sorted :( 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks suz xxx Thats what Im worried about............If THIS isnt clotting how will my body cope with internal bleeding during labour??!?! Im going to ask mum in a bit as she was a blood nurse so she may have an idea!

Wow! Just got a lovely after baby dress and 2 pairs of boots off brandalley. I normally get loads of cash for xmas and can never find anything I want so Ive reversed things this year - bought and THEN will get paid hahaha!

Sorry your access is so sh*t - whens it getting sorted??


----------



## SBB

Not til the 16th :cry: I bought some credit with /btopenzone but it barely works so it's hopeless....

Yeh ask your mum and maybe mention to the midwife... It may just be a stubborn thing cos you keep catching it? 

I want to get lots done today :D am determined to have house looking decent before baby Jesus makes his appearance! 

V jealous of your shopping... I don't actually know where my pre-pregnancy clothes are - I don't seem to have any?! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

All mine are tucked away in a suitcase in the loft Suz hahaha Hubby keeps complaining about my wardrobes saying I cheat as I have 3 more in the loft hahaha!

Hey Im feeling that way today too. Im going to get loads of stuff finished off! Heres to a productive doing day hey???

I will try send you some better connections via my server xxx

XxXxX


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies. 

Ellen that's wierd about your finger. Hope you get some answers. Xx

Suz sorry your Internet is rubbish!! That sucks!

Well, I'm at the hospital again. Just had the scan. Legs still little, but rest of her is ok. Waiting to see the doctor to discuss, but hopefully they'll let her cook to full term! 

Today, I too want to get cracking on the house! I want it Spick and span top to bottom... May suss out getting pros in to do a deep clean once I've tidied!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Im glad little peach is ok Jess xxx Hope they do decide to let her cook til the end xx

YIPEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My tens has arrived! Woo hoo! I shall test it when hubby gets home and let you all know what its like! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

We tested them on our arms in the Antenatal class yesterday... It's weird... Like those Slendertone things!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls xx

Jess- glad little Peach is ok. I hope they let her cook. Little legs just mean small and cute! :thumbup:

Ellen- yay for the Tens!! Definitely let us know whatit is like so we can decide whether to get one. As for your finger maybe you should go to the docs today and get it checked out- so it doesn't get infected??? :shrug:

Suz- sorry about the Internet- it sucks doesn't it! I remember how frustrating it was when we moved in here! :hugs:

Lisa & Casey- thanks for the camcorder advice- I'll look at the link you posted Casey xx Anyone else got any advice on it? X

Cami- wow another boy!! That's amazing! Congratulations! I've put it on the front page! That's now 9:1 to the boys!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh my Lord!! Should I prepare myself for having a third son? Serious boy fever over here in the clomid club graduates!

Congratulations Camishantel! xx

Glad baby Peach is okay xx (I think of Mario when I see the words baby peach)

Ellen I used a TENS machine during my first labour. It did really help with early labour pains but wasn't that effective when it came to the more painful stuff ;) 

Hope everyone is okay, Has anyone heard from Britt lately? x


----------



## babyloulou

She posted at the weekend Emma xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks Lou, I must have missed her post. x


----------



## Rudeollie

Just had the MIL on the phone - told her straight over xmas and not to expect much or to put pressure on the situation!

Have managed to be plaster free on my finger for a few hours and it SEEMS to have healed up a bit so Im hoping it was something and nothing............Will assess and call docs tomorrow if it happens again tho!

I will let you know over the TENS girls dont worry. Im just glad Ive got one for after pains and my dodgy back as I know loads who wear by them (as does my physio friend!) If it only helps a little during labour it'll be worth it in the long run xxx

Hows things Lou and Emma?? x


----------



## babyloulou

Fine thanks darling. Supposed to be going to the Birth Centre today for the urine re-test but OH has had to take the car to work as he still can't move his van! :growlmad: he's said he'll try and get back by 3 so I can nip up then. The midwife i spoke to said that it's still -11 up there in the Dales!! Even now at midday! Crazy!! I can't believe this is where I'm planning on giving birth! Never gonna get there in mid- January!! :rofl:

Glad your finger has stopped Ellen. What have you got planned for today? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Its frickin freezing Lou! So lord knows what its like on the dales themselves! Hope he gets back tho so we know your pee pee is a ok! x

Im finishing wrapping stuff, and was meant to be ironing but I cant put the board up (its a foldy board) by myself cos of this pelvic pain so I am currently staring at my ironing hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

That's as good an excuse as any Ellen!! Don't do it!!! Watch films instead! :thumbup: 

I think I'm going to do some baby clothes sorting- I haven't done anything baby-fied for ages! 

I've just checked our temperature here and it's -9 in the garden!!! :shock: my poor terrier ran outside and skidded on the ice and hit the garage door! Poor baby! :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

So, I've been referred to UCH for a detailed scan at the Fetal development clinic. They said that they're 99% certain that everything is ok and she's just going to have little legs, but there is a small chance it could be a chromosomal or skeletal problem so they want to just make sure. So have that on Thurs then back to the clinic in 2 weeks time. They also took a whole load of bloods today... haven't got a clue what for! :haha: BP still a bit high 140/80 and my elevated heart rate still of slight concern, so I have to monitor that. For the time being they're happy to let her cook to full term though so that is good news. 

Have been advised to take things easy, so bang go my plans to clean and tidy today! May make some phone calls about the deep clean though! :)

Ellen, glad your finger seems to be on the mend. Sometimes with cuts on fingers, the skin takes longer to heal as everytime you bend your finger or something you re open the wound!

Emma, I'm the only confirmed girl on this thread so far... so if I were you I would hedge my bets on it being a boy!! :rofl: 

Hope you get to the MW Lou. It's pretty parky down here, but I can't imagine how cold you girls must be! I'm supposed to be going to Edinburgh for the weekend this week... do you think that is a wise idea?!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god Jess- NOOOO!!! Scotland is horrendous! 3 of my cousins live there and it's like the bloody artic at the moment! :lol: 

I'm glad they are looking after you and baby peach so well! I'm sure everythings fine and she's just a cute little dumpling! Anyway isn't there still chance for her legs to catch up??


----------



## Rudeollie

NO WAY JESS! Dont do it! Edinburgh is a bloody nightmare at the moment! I dont even think trains are running and most motorways are shot to shit from the snow - loooooads of cars abandoned over night and stuff xxx

Make sure you rest up too missy ok??? x

Awww Lou! Poor pup! My fat cat keeps drying at the door and when I open it he looks at me as it I'VE got to sort the weather out for him hahaha Ten minutes later he's repeat this process..........Slightly annoying I must say! x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah that's exactly what Ruudi is like!! Piper on the other hand just goes outside and lies on the ice like a nutter! I know labs are bred to live and work in the icy lakes of Canada but for goodness sake!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: bless your pups! Puss literally goes outside for the minimum amount of time then comes back in meowing as though it's the biggest tragedy in the world ever that it's so cold out there! :)

So Edinburgh is a no go you think? Bummer.. we've bought the train tickets already. Think more snow's on its way though isn't it... that wouldn't be great... 

I think the reason they're sending me for this scan at UCH is that the femure lenght has been consistently low for 8 weeks now, hopefully she'll have a bit of a growth spurt over the next 8 weeks! Eek.. 8 weeks!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehe silly puppy dog! 

Well my door bell has been non stop all day - packages and parcels and all sorts for DH...........Which means they are for MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow he's brave getting them delivered while you're in!! My OH wouldn't are cos he knows I'd open them and then stick them back together!! :rofl: Even wrapped pressies have to be hidden from me!! :lol: 

I ordered all kids presents yesterday. Only got OH and my parents to go now. Don't know what to get my Mum and Stepdad though!?!?!? No idea!! I have a few ideas for OH but need more really as his birthday is on 6th Jan too! :dohh: I ALWAYS take him to London for the weekend to a show for his birthday and give him pressies for Xmas- but I'm not gonna manage the London thing this year so need double pressies! :shrug: 

I really want to get him a video camera but don't know what sort.....

Jess- how tall are you and your OH?? X


----------



## Smile4me

aww Ellen that's sweet hun My dh would not trust me either Lou ... I am a freak about snooping... ha:haha:

What is dh into hun, does he like movies blue rays or hobbies???

Jess, Best Wishes hun, I'm sure she's fine, she might just be short :) But beautiful, look at the two of you, your child will be GORGEOUS!!!

Hi Suz :hugs:

well woke up to achy boobs ladies .. only 6dpo???


----------



## babyloulou

Good sign Verna!!! Any other symptoms? Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I'm 5ft 5 1/2 and OH is probably about 5ft 8... although its six foot on his CV!! :haha: So neither of us are blessed in the height dept... also my Chinese grandparents were the diddiest chinese people ever... perhaps she's just taking after them!! :)

Verna, have everything crossed for you this cycle. :hugs: :dust:

Right, errands run, washing on... time to sit down to a Harry Potter movie methinks... Well the Dr did tell me to rest!! :D


----------



## Smile4me

no, not really appetite seems to be down but I'm only 6dpo so?? 
the only thing is I dont remember bb's being this sore so early on... and its both this time not favoring the right one this time:haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha So should I say Im 6ft too Jess?!??!? Im sure little peachy babes is just fine and has inherited lil legs from her great grandparents! LORD knows what mine could end up with from my greatgrandfolks............A irishman, a englishwoman, a scottish man and a romanian woman hahahaha!

Well my friend just called with pet instructions as she works away on Tuesdays and she says its belting it down with snow again in Bridlington so it will be here by 10ish I reckon........Bit sick of it now I must say!


----------



## lisaf

morning girls!
I can't believe we have another boy!!! Should I just prepare myself now? :haha: Right now I'm still believing that it just means we're DUE for another girl gosh darn it!
My scan isn't until next week! :( grrrr!

Jess - I swear you were going to say at this ultrasound that they changed their mind and it was a boy :rofl:
Hope she gets a growth spurt or just takes after her grandparents!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Lisa that made me chuckle - that little Peach was a boy! Hahaha

Oh wow your scna is next week?? When is it? As the ONLY team yellow on here Im dying to know if Jess is the only girl on board! x


----------



## NurseKel

Don't worry Peach. You know I went through the whole growth off, 
Measurements didn't match with Cade too and he was perfect when he arrived. Kinda makes me wonder how on earth folks ever had babies before all our modern technologies. Lol. Sometimes these scare us more than help us. Lol


----------



## Rudeollie

Exactly Kel! My mum says we have too much info/ to worry about now a days!

She always says " There are still women who crouch down in paddy fields and pop them out............." lol!


----------



## lisaf

Kel - I couldn't agree with you more!! Lol! I hear so many concerns about ultrasounds looking 'off' for measurements etc but the baby turns out fine! They're right to investigate, but it can sure cause a lot of extra worry when things are actually ok!

Ellen - It would be very very funny if you turned out to have a girl too! Ok, it would be even funnier if every one of us were having boys and you, the only team yellow had the only girl :haha:
I don't know if I am really having a woman's intuition thing about my baby being a girl or if its just wishful thinking :dohh: I NEED to be put out of my misery!
My scan is next Wednesday at 9am my time (so I think thats 5pm your time?) I'll update as soon as I can... and i promise to update here before facebook!!! :rofl: IF I can keep my husband from blurting it out on there first! Maybe i'll have my iphone all pulled up with this thread prior to the scan so I can type it here first!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha thanks Lisa xxx It would be hilarious if I went into labour then wouldnt it??? Then we'd BOTH find out our colours hahaha!


----------



## NurseKel

Hi to everyone! Life has been crazy. Started my new job which meant I had to give up my laptop. So now I gotta do my internetting via phone which sucks. Lol. Cade has been a lil under the weather with congestion and fever. So not ready for Christmas at all, haven't even bought the first gift. Then let's not foget, huge knock down drag out with DH this weekend which is very rare as we never fight. Gee...can you say chaos? Lol. I have as always kept up just haven't posted. I am so lookimg forward to our next babies which will be here before we know it! Yay!!!


----------



## lisaf

haha, yep!! I can only imagine staying team yellow if we had a boy and a girl already... even then I don't think DH has the willpower.


----------



## NurseKel

[email protected] your mom Ellen! She is so totally right! Hahahaha. I must say again how much I admire your strength in staying yellow. I just don't think I could do it. Too damn nosey!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Kel, it does sound a bit chaotic for you at the mo! Hope Cade is on the mend and Im SURE we will all be bickering with our OH's for some reason or another once all these babies arrive xxx

I must say its been quite easy tbh.............Everything else in life you can spy for clues or sneak a peek in drawers for pressies etc etc - but until we get invisible bellies we have no way ourselves of knowing babies sex for sure do we??? I REALLY wanna know now tho hahaha x


----------



## NurseKel

19 days Ellen......wow! Your hubs will be the most exciting by far since we don't know what to expect. Have you picked names yet? You may have said and I missed it.


----------



## Rudeollie

We have looooooooooooads of names for both Kel. The only names we are dead set on are middle names.

John Lawence after my dad and Pauls. And Margaret Elizabeth after my mum and pauls grandma..............This is BOUND to p*ss his mum off but my mum get priority. The reason we arent having his mums is her name is Marta. Margaret Marta just sounds silly hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Well girls I finally made it to the midwife and back in one piece! All my re-tests came back as clear!! :happydance: No proteins or ketones present at all! :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Whoop whoop GREAT news Lou! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Lou thats GREAT!!!
And Ellen.. omg, I didn't realize you only had 19 days to go!!! Where is the time going?!?!?!?!


----------



## babyloulou

And... Our new Maxi Cosi has just turned up too! I'm so glad we went for a new one! It's smells like a new car! (rather than stale fags like the one we were given :haha:)


----------



## babyloulou

It's crazy isn't it Lisa!!! My phone app scared me this morning by saying I have 6 weeks and 5 days left til due day!! How the hell is that possible!! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies! 
lou congrats on the good news at your appt!

those are lovely names ellen!

Kel hopw cade feels better soon and hope you and dh get all patched up.

Jess I am sure little baby peach is going to be as cute and perfect as a button, I hope you don't worry too much. definitely rest up and watch harry potter and relax!

I can't wait till the next babies arrive! Ellen and Suz, who will be first??

Verna weird about the soreness! Its too early I think! But I am hopeful for you. I had a dream the other night about you and it was a "positive" dream.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha try been the one WITH 19 days to go hahahaha Every twinge or dampness and you are freaking "IS THIS IT!" hahaha!

I said to hubby - you start out ttc and symptom spotting and then at the end, all your doing is symptom spotting again hahaha!

Just tried on my yoga pants for after baby arrives for coming home, and I got a large. They fit fine BUT are really short so I wont be wearing them apart from coming home and slobbing for a few day after..............If any of you uk'rs wants them after let me know! They are mega comfy but I cant do short legs! x


----------



## Smile4me

wooo hooo Casey hun keep on dreamen, if you need me to send you a pic of me I will :angelnot: LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! I keep having very vivid dreams about my dad, it is soooooo strange.
One I was mountain biking which is hysterical in its self, but my phone rang and it said "DAD" on the phone, I couldn't answer it and had dh answer it, it was just soooo strange, then last night had another dream about my dad Its really messing with me!:shrug:

:happydance:YAY Ellen that is Fab news hun!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## kcw81

Wow that is a weird dream verna! kinda haunting. yeah my dream I got onto bnb and had a PM from you about the BFP. It felt really real!! I wasn't even going to tell you but what the heck.


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> Lou thats GREAT!!!
> And Ellen.. omg, I didn't realize you only had 19 days to go!!! Where is the time going?!?!?!?!

HOLY FUCKING FUCK that means I've only got 18days left!!!! Aaaaaaahhhhhh!!! 

I want our house ready first. 

Sorry for the major tmi but I had a seriously upset tummy earlier :( I hope it wasn't an early labour sign. It was just for no reason at all!! 

Jess I'm glad the hospital are looking into everything for you, agree with the others though I'm totally sure baby peach is fine! 

Lou that's fab news about the results :happydance: 

Kel I hope Cade is better soon :hugs: 

Lisa I can't wait to find out your team! 

Ellen yours is most exciting!! Can't believe you've stayed yellow! 

Verna I hope the sore boobs are a symptom! 

Hey kc :D 

Hello everyone else!! Who have I forgotten?

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

awww tell me hun .. I'm so silly I was like maybe my dad is trying to call me to tell me I'm going to have a baby.... LOL even though I'm sooooooo trying not to stress this month, really if its not this month I truly know it will happen again maybe this year maybe next or maybe the next but I'm not giving up :)


----------



## kcw81

yah you are pretty dang close there Suz! your upset tumm was probably just something you ate or your IBS don't you think? You haven't had any contractions or anything right? when do you see the doc next?


----------



## SBB

Maybe kc, I normally have an upset tummy with the ibs but (sorry for tmi) this was like liquid!! :sick: and really sudden! 
And I'd just eaten a cheese and coleslaw sandwich - exactly what I ate yesterday! 

No contractions, lots of pains but I'm getting them daily now and I think it's just pressure from baby Jesus being engaged... 

Seeing the midwife Friday... 

Verna I hope your dream means a Bfp for you!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow, chatty girls!! :)

Lisa... haha.. I still think they're going to turn round to me every scan and say its a boy!! :haha:

Lou, great news about the urine tests. That Maxi Cosi arrived quickly!

Verna, strange dreams indeed, but hopefully it means your bfp is on its way! :hugs: :dust:

Kel, hope Cade is feeling better soon.

So I had to pause Harry Potter for a couple of hours to have a nap!! :rofl: Loving this maternity leave lark!! :)

Suz and Ellen, I can't believe how close you are!! EEK!!


----------



## kcw81

Suz - Oww I bet your tummy was cramping! I wonder what that means. Its funny how uncomfortable things get to move you toward the end "finale of great discomfort". are you going to try to go epidural - free for your birth?


----------



## kcw81

We have our newborn class tonight. We have one this week and one next week. IT is supposed to be for rookies like us who don't know the first thing about babies. I hope it is worth it.


----------



## SBB

Yep I think I want the same as everyone else seems to! Water birth with jut gas and air, and tens machine for the early labour...

REALLY don't want a c section unless completely necessary, and ideally not pethadine or an epidural - but I need to see how it goes really and I'm quite open to changing my mind if it hurts too much!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I hope the class is good KC! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck at the class KC... hope your class leader isn't as obsessed with pain as the MW who runs our is! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

jess - why was she so obsessed with pain? Is she trying to scare the crap out of everyone? that doesn't seem productive! I don't think my class should be about the labor - it is about when you bring the baby home and what the hell you do with it!

suz sounds good with the open mind idea. that is what I am SAYING to people, that I am flexible and open to change my plan but truly I don't want an epi.


----------



## SBB

Yeh same here kc... I say I'm open minded but actually I'm not that much!! 

Jess my midwife was the opposite, she wouldn't even say pain!! She'd say discomfort :haha: and was really pro natural birth and doing it without drugs... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Discomfort?!?!?!? Hmmm never heard that one before lol! 

Crikey Suz! Thats JUST how people describe the poop action before it all kicks off - It can be like it on and off for a week or so tho so dont fret. But eeryone I know says it just hits them outta the blue and they HAVE to go! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!

Have fun at the class Casey and let us know how you gals do it in the USA! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have no idea why she's so obsessed with it. It was nice to go to the gentle birth class in the evening where they don't talk about pain or contractions but surges and intensity. I'd like her to talk a bit more about what we do when we get home too, next week she's still going to bang on about the labour though!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Oh god ollie don't... I really don't want him to come yet. If my waters broke I'd cry!! Our house is a shit hole! OH is taking 2 days off work so we can get it more sorted. I hope baby Jesus can hold on a bit longer. 
I just don't feel settled. And if I went into labour now I'd be running around panicking trying to get stuff in some sort of order... 

Our antenatal didn't cover much about after baby is home either. I also want to know about classes that cover first aid and how to resussitate (sp?!) baby etc... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls. I'm just catching up on last nights Corrie as I missed it last night. 

Suz- I want to do the first aid for babies too but couldn't find one anywhere! :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz - Search for Tescos baby health and safety courses............There were some courses going round the uk in January! The link I had for it isnt working now tho.

Im sure jesus will behave honey. One thing they say also is that until mum is finished "nesting" bubs wont try to move...................So just makes sure you call "moving and sorting" nesting lol! s


----------



## Rudeollie

Found this if you can get to London

https://www.viveka.co.uk/first-aid/first-aid-for-babies-and-children.html

Ive just bobbed onto my birth group on the BC site and I am so so sad. That little boy Theo lost his strong strong fight at 5.15 this afternoon. He could not survive without the ventilator and so passed away in his mummys arms. God bless Kelly and her hubby coming on to thank us all for supprting them during this time!

Its so heartbreaking...................xxx


----------



## SBB

Ok I'll keep nesting! I have just cried twice cos I'm not ready :( 

I will check out tesco... Thanks for the link, not sure I want to go to London though! Mission in the crappy weather! My friend did it so I'll ask her too... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Ellen thats so sad! :(


----------



## SBB

Aw ellen I totally missed that :cry: how sad for them... I don't know what to say :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Viveka is where the Gentle Birth team are based! 

Ellen, my heart goes out to your friends. How terribly sad.


----------



## lisaf

Just thought I'd share (because I'm in pain and need to whine a bit more)
I came up with the best description for my pelvic pain... 
Its like someone is kicking me in the crotch! Sharp pains for when I'm being kicked, but otherwise its like the bones are all bruised up and aching.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa I've had that from about 24 weeks. It's really achy and feels bruised... It's all the muscle relaxing hormones our bodies are pumping out. Make sure you sit with your legs together and when getting in and out of cars keep your legs together and swing them round together. Also when you get up from sitting keep knees together. Yoga and pilates can help too. :hugs: xx


----------



## lisaf

I am focusing right now on keeping my knees together whenever possible. But there are so many times when stepping sideways is unavoidable! :(
The bruised feeling started at 15 weeks.. not super painful but uncomfortable. Now I'm in major pain and waddling around (with no belly to show for it either! :haha:)


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry about your friends Ellen- that is so sad- poor little thing :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Sorry about your poor friends Ellen! that is so dang sad. 

Lisa that sucks about the foof pain! ouch! I hope it eases up a bit so you don't have to walk around in pain.


----------



## lisaf

I'm almost in tears from reading up on SPD and hearing from my friend who had some of it in her pregnancy... she was blamed for being overweight (as if that makes the pain not matter)... her doctor wouldn't sign her off for medical disability.. she got no help at all.
I'm kind of freaking out now because I've been reading up on SPD and how birthing positions and birth interventions can cause permanent damage and with how oblivious to this problem they seem to be in the US, I'm quite worried my doctor isn't going to believe in it or take it seriously! :(

And I'm not even at the stage where the pelvis is shifting/clicking yet :(


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls, sorry I vanished last night but I was a blubbering wreck over little Theo,........Then I got up to no sky working AND a effin leak in the kitchen so my peaceful relaxing start before my mum comes to stay has ended up with crazy hormonal sobbing woman AGAIN!

Lisa - I have SPD/PGP and it is pretty damn painful................but as for birthing options its told to us the midwives and doctors need to be more flexible with us and kinda let us do our own thing so we are more relaxed and therefore birth easier. I must say I wondered onto a few USA sites on it and it was put across as scary stuff - whereas over here its not seen as THE worse thing in the world.

I will try find the site I was on for it and post it - Im sure it will put your mind at ease a little xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies. We've been sick with an awful cold over here...I've been offline for days. No time to catch up. Hope all is well with you all.

I'm all done with Christmas shopping now; pretty great feeling.

I feel like crap, so I'm going to shower and rest some more...my chest is so tight and I feel I'm in a fog. 6 days until my ultrasound. yay.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Chell, sorry to hear youve all not been very well. Its the same over this side of the ocean too - everyone I know is full of coughs and colds!

Im the same as you, all my pressies are bought or on order so Im sorted and it feels GOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!! Now if only I could get this one to arrive a week earlier I would be REALLY happy! x

Hope everyone else is ok today - never known it to take 9 hours to get a post! x


----------



## Smile4me

ohhhhhh Ellen hun I'm so sorry about your friend and little baby Theo, that is just AWFUL!!! I hope you get the house fixed before your mom comes to visit.

Hope your family gets better soon.


----------



## kcw81

hi girls!

Ellen I am glad you are all done with your shopping, lucky you! wish I Were.

Chell sorry about the colds! must be hard when the kiddos have it too. I have the remnants of a cold still from thanksgiving! they say when you are pregs it hangs on tight. I didn't take any meds at all and am glad. I Wanted to get some sudafed to clear my nose but I decided in the end to be drug free.

Lisa sorry about your condition lets believe ellen that its not the worst thing in the world! xxooo

Verna how you doing today? 

I had my newborn class last night, we went over what happens to your baby right after he is born, what they do to him at the hospital and what to expect, and for the way he might look (newborn babies are not really cute at all from what I saw!) there are some crazy gross things that are on your little one when they come out, one condition looked like the baby was covered in cream cheese, which is I guess is totally normal. I about puked. they also talked about poops to expect, we practiced bathing and swaddling and ways to hold him and we watched some videos. I Felt like the info was pretty good but the lady was a little long-winded. I had crazy dreams last night of actuallly having our kid and trying to take care of him and in the dream I was having a hard time doing it all!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls xxx

Casey that class sounds GREAT! I have seen some of the post birth baby pics - and agree some arent THAT cute........But Im sure when its ours we'll see past all the gunk..........i hope lol! 

Verna - hows the 2ww going?? x


----------



## kcw81

yah I hope so! I hope I can see past the weird rashes and gunk and acne and purple colored skin!! haha I guess all moms do right?


----------



## Rudeollie

I think its the same rule as all mums think their babies r cute...........Even tho I HAVE to admit to seeing a few fugly ones in my time hahaha x


----------



## Smile4me

I'm fine ladies, feeling like I have a stomach thing going on though :( I don't feel well
I did an OPK today to see what would happen and it was very dark, as dark as the test line but I am only 7dpo:haha:

Casey that class sounds awesome! I'm so happy you have the opportunity to have such a class. So many women are unprepared and you ladies are so far beyond prepped and ready,,,, I love it!:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls. Sorry I've not gone all day- I've been to the hospital for a Dermatology appointment. They've tripled my steriod cream, given me menthol cream (like Jess' dad recommended) and they've said I can take double antihistamines at night time to force sleep (don't really feel comfortable about that though!!!).

Casey- that class sounds good. I'm sure we'll all love our babies and I think instinct comes into a lot of it! Are you really worried about the newborn stage??

Lisa- I know a couple of people who have had bad SPD (one was on crutches) they all had normal births and they are all OK now. And it could just be the usual bone-softening hormones starting to make you ache - it might not develop into SPD honey :hugs:

Verna- I don't want to get you into a false sense of hope but that's how I found out I was pregnant!! I got a positive OPK at what I thought was 6dpo. Someone on the CC told me to do a HPT so I did and got a BFP. Seems I must have ovulated a few days before I thought I did!! :dust: :dust: 

Chell- sorry you are feeling poorly. It's horrible when you're pregnant and can't take anything! :hugs:

Ellen- how are you today? It's been quiet on here! xxx


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Lou you got a BFP at 6dpo on a HPT??


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Lou, glad you have been given some stuff to help with the skin. Agree on the doubling the anti hist tho..........Maybe just do it every other day or something so you can keep ontop of sleep??? Thats what Im doing with my heartburn stuff = not keen on taking something on prescription EVERY day you know??

Yeah Verna - My first HPT was a OPK - on 11dpo tho...........I did it from peer pressure on here and didnt tell hubby hahahaha I almost wet myself when 2 lines came up! x


----------



## kcw81

Verna gimme your DH's email address and I will tell him to hide the tests! haha. 

Lou well DH and I are both clueless when it comes to babies so I guess I am pretty nervous. I just wanted to do something so that we are forced to start visualizing the reality of it. I think this might benefit more DH than me since I have been all over the internet and reading books, but watching the videos of the newborns and the breastfeeding and all that was a real trip for me! MAn when the baby is born and they give it to you in your hospital bed I think I am going to flip out. I can't wait to see how it feels but I also am scared.

If they say that antihisters doubled wouldn't be a big deal for the baby then isn't it true? Maybe like ellen said, do it every other night, or a couple nights a week only so you get a least 3 nights of good rest.


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- It was what I thought was 6dpo - I thought I'd ovulated on CD20 but when I had my first pregnancy scan my dates suggested I'd ovulated on CD14 according to the baby's dates 

So I would actually have been 10dpo when I did the OPK. I've never really understood as my OPKs and temps suggesting i'd ovulated later but obviously not!! Just goes to show that you never know :hugs:

Ellen- yeah I know it's quite scary. I feel bad enough that I am taking the maximum amount of antihistamines every day as it is! (4 a day) without starting to double the dose!! :shrug:

I'm xmas shopping online. Getting all OH's out the way! Still can't make a decision on which camcorder to get him.....


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- we'll all be fine!! remember we've still got each other on here to compare notes and help! :winkwink:


----------



## kcw81

This is true, I hope eveyone stays on and compares notes for sure.


----------



## lisaf

kc - ok I NEED to find me one of those classes!! Lol! Though I knew babies came out covered in gunk (one reason why they traditionally didn't do immediate skin-to-skin contact was to clean the baby up... .but its supposed to be better for breastfeeding if you do immediate skin-to-skin which means gunky baby :haha:)
My friend's baby came out clean as whistle though, so you never know!
What surprised me was to see/hear of all the injuries that happen during delivery.. bruises on the baby's face etc! I just hadn't expected to see such a tiny little thing that looked like somebody had hit it!

Ellen - thanks for the reassurance. I think I'm more scared of it because they are just not always as flexible with things here in the US. They don't seem to even recognize spd as a condition as much, and they get very bossy about things like birthing positions (some of it might be related to insurance/liability since doctors aren't used to 'catching' the baby from alternative birth positions). Its like if you don't do things the standard way, they get frustrated and mad at you because they dont know how to cope with that.
I don't think I have full-blown SPD yet because turning in bed is fine on my pelvis and there is no clicking yet. Its my hip that is almost bringing me to tears every day. NOTHING is helping it either... all the spd tricks aren't doing anything for my hip so its probably not spd but is something else that is all messed up.


----------



## babyloulou

I wonder if it's a bit of sciatica Lisa? Does it run down the back of your bum and through your hip? 

Is it true that in the US they still like you to lie on a bed to give birth?


----------



## Rudeollie

I would die if they made me lay down on a bed - Im not comfy what so ever in bed..........

I cant turn over without being in agony.........I have to use my arms to hoist myself off the bed head to turn. Its a frikin nightmare and Im glad its almost time for OUT! Hahaha

Got mum staying again so shes making me order looooooooooooooads of stuff online! x


----------



## lisaf

oh YES they still want you on your back, lying down! Some hospitals even have a policy that restricts your positions to only approved ones like on your back or on your side!
We don't even have gas and air here! :cry: 
Its like the dark ages :rofl:

The pain feels like the hip joint when its achey... but when I get the shooting pains it definitely goes through my bum and down my leg a bit (not straight down my bum, but sort of off to the side).
I've never had sciatica and I thought it was related to proper support when sitting... and this pain is related to walking/movement :shrug: I'm just very confused!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi ladies...how are all you beauties??

I was able to give birth to my dd squatting and it was the best ever..they were letting me do that with my ds til they realized cord was around his neck tightly. So I think it depends on the dr here and the hospital. I plan to have this squating and my dr is fine with it.


----------



## babyloulou

So is mine Lisa. I get my pain in my left hip, bum and lower back when walking or after activity. The physio told me it was sciatica. Mine was a bit worse in second tri than it is now- it's eased a lot. Try not to worry as it may not develop into anything- it might even improve xx 

That's crazy about the lying down thing!! The midwifes here tell you it's the worst possible position to give birth in! Leads to longer more complicated births as your pelvis can't open fully lying down and your basically going against gravity! Can you not even go on all fours if you stay on a bed??


----------



## lisaf

My friend said her baby was lying on a nerve which caused her pain... so maybe thats why yours went away a bit? Thanks for the reassurance though... I can cope with this level through the rest of the pregnancy but I just keep thinking EVERYTHING gets worse, you know? :haha:

I haven't felt even a twinge in my back... another reason I hadn't considered sciatica yet .. hm... will have to research that!

With the birth position thing... it might be that epidurals are so common here! There are some areas where epidurals are used in 90% of births! Once you have that, your only options are on your back or your side. Then the doctors get used to dealing with that position all the time... etc etc... and they don't know how to deal with the other positions.
My friend was allowed to labor on all 4s but when it came time to push, they made her move to her back. She ended up with an episiotomy, which I've heard are also more common in back-labor...
I think I need to wait and see what my hospital allows before getting too worked up.. .just a worry I have since they're so backwards about many things!


----------



## babyloulou

Surely you still have some rights to insist on what you want though no matter what they recommend?? 

I was very surprised that sciatica didn't present pain in my back- but more my bum and hip. When my OH had sciatica a few years ago his was just in his thigh :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey girls, sorry I've been AWOL! Had a busy day! Started with a Gentle Birth treatment which was lovely. Then had to go to the dentist to get my inlay fitted... not so lovely. Our new washer dryer arrived so I've been putting that through it's paces!! :) Can't wait to wash all Baby Peach's stuff! :haha:

Lou, glad they gave you some other stuff to try and help you. I know how you feel about taking "drugs" in pregnancy. Do whatever you feel is right hon. 

Lisa, hope your pain eases. It does sound like sciatica... get OH to give you a massage!

We've just been to the new indian restaurant that has opened at the end of our road... Really yummy!! Heartburn playing up now though. Me and Gaviscon are best friends now!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, are water births popular in the US? It seems almost normal over here from what I can tell!


----------



## lisaf

Jess - I don't think they're common here at all... though it may vary from region to region. If you go to a birthing center, they are more likely to have pools for you, but from what I've seen/heard, no hospitals really have them.


----------



## camishantel

I know some hospitals here in Saint Louis wont even let you turn off of your back or get up at all once labor starts... so yeah it varys.... I have always wanted a waterbirth but it's very hard to find a hospital that does them here


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! I don't know yet what my hospital allows but now you got me worried! I better talk to my doctor next appt and make sure that if I want to try and not have an epidural that they will let me walk around and squat and sit on a ball and all that fun stuff. I couldn't stand just laying in bed the whole dang time. I think my hospital will allow me flexibility but I just need to check. 
Lisa you are right, water births are very much not common here! Thats why I Was so surprised when Jess first mentioned them on this forum, that she was going to do them and I looked them up and thought they were so weird! But now I think maybe it would be sort of fun and more soothing than a dang bed.


----------



## babyloulou

I have begged the dermatologist today to sign off my water birth as the doctor was concerned about my skin!! The dermatologist refused to recommend it but did write in my notes that she can't see how any one form of birth is going to have a detrimental effect on my skin so hopefully I'll be able to put water birth back on my birth plan!! :thumbup: 

In our birth centre they only have one birthing bed and that is the one with stirrups and all the other stuff for complications or episiotomies- otherwise a bed is just not available to us. There's a choice at mine between the room with the birth pool, the room with the floor mats and bean bags and the room with the birthing stools and birthing balls. They will not LET you lie down here! :rofl: I really, really want a water birth x


----------



## lisaf

lol... in my mom's day.. the 'fancy' option was to have a hospital room that looked like a bedroom... 4-poster bed and all. She got to have that room with me!

My friend who delivered at my local hospital delivered so fast I don't think she can give me real feedback on what she was allowed... I think she popped the baby out 2 hours after arriving or something like that?
I do think they might let you go in the shower (NOT the same as a bath/pool :growlmad:) but I also hear that they want to keep putting you on the fetal monitor so they want you back on the bed a lot.

kc - I should make a note to ask my doctor too! The hospital paperwork didn't cover ANY of that stuff! :(


----------



## kcw81

That is so weird lou, about the difference between your birth center and our hospitals. I really hope they let you do the water birth! whats the big deal anyway, its just water.


----------



## lisaf

my mom thought birthing pools sound 'unhygenic' :rofl: 
I told her I wanted a water birth when I was still considering the birthing center and thats what she told me.


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! Lisa did you tell her they always change the water and clean the pool for each woman!??! :rofl: I've got an impression of your mum picturing us all in one big pool together giving birth at the same time!! :haha:

You don't even have to get out of the pool for monitoring here Lisa. I asked the midwife that and she said they have waterproof dopplers to monitor with. Before you get in the pool they usually stick you in an aromatherapy bath at our centre until you are far enough advanced for the pool. 

Casey- not sure what the big deal is- think they are worried it'll really dry my skin out and cause more problems after the birth??? I can only have lukewarm baths with emollient oil in at the moment so I suppose she's worried about my skin being exposed to water for that long! :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

yeah our pamphlets have not covered any of this stuff either. I can't wait till my next appt now so I can drill my doc with ?s! isn't your next appt next week lisa?


----------



## kcw81

omg you guys when I first looked up birthing pools I saw pics of an entire family in there together for the birth! like the 10yr old daughter and the dad and the mom!! I Was flipping out!


----------



## babyloulou

We were told OH can get in the pool if he wants but the midwife said that rarely actually happens and it's usually just the mum and baby in there x


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- looks like you are right about SPD in the US- there are some girls talking about it right now on a thread in the 3rd tri!! I can't believe your US doctors and the attitudes to birth - it's crazy!! Here's the thread if you want a look... https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/480988-dr-finally-put-spd-my-chart.html

Right night girls- I'm off to sleep - it's 1:30am here and I should be sleeping xx


----------



## kcw81

nighty night lou sleep well.


----------



## lisaf

Thanks for that link lou! I'll chat with the other US girls and see what advice they can give me!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning gals!

Off to UCH for my detailed scan. Will let you know what happens! Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Good luck Jess honey!xxx

Im just setting my mum up on the net, bless her - she wants an asda shop doing hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls!! Good luck Jess- let us know as soon as you can :hugs:

Ellen- good luck to you too :rofl: Dont leave her alone on it! She'll end up with 100 tins of beans if shes anything like my MIL on computers!! :haha:

Just reading Mother and Baby magazine girls and there is an offer for a free tube of Mama Mio Boob Tube (boob firming gel for pregnancy) for the first 250 to apply. Even if you are not in the first 250 though they send you a £10 email voucher valid for 3 days. Register here if anyone wants a go..... www.mamamio.com/uk/motherandbaby


----------



## Rudeollie

She not TOO bad tbh Lou, my dad used to build computers and fiddle away for hours doing IT stuff so she;s QUITE good at it.............But after dad died she cancelled their internet and gave away his pc and stuff. Shes gettin back into it now and Im even looking to get her a cheap netbook so she can do stuff herself hahaha

Thanks for the link but I cant get links to work at the mo. Not on here at least, very odd!

Just watching some people move in opposite - they look like scum & sound like scum. Im not pleased as Im PRETTY sure they wont be paying the £1k a month to rent there........I could be wrong but doubt I am! God Im a snobby b&tch arent i??? x


----------



## babyloulou

Yep!! haha:) But I don't blame you at all! I'd be exactly the same! No one wants a load of scrubbers living opposite them! :nope:


----------



## SBB

I'd be the same, don't want to be living near skags!! :haha:

Jess hope the scan goes ok :D

I have been on a mammoth ikea shop :( IT WAS NOT FUN!! But got lots of stuff we needed, including fabric for some decent curtains... Am getting them made up for about £50 including lining which I think is a bargain!! Can't wait to have warm curtains :happydance: 

I had a horrid pain in my right bump side today, like a constant stitch! Ok when I sit down but hurts if up and moving around :( maybe pulled something trying to get comfy in bed or something? 

Hope everyone else is ok? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry about the bump pain Suz :hugs: I was kept awake until about 3 last night with tightening and slight cramps- I'm wondering if it's my first lot of Braxton Hicks :shrug: Scared me a bit though- especially as I've had "loose" toilet experiences yesterday and today!! Maybe yours are baby getting ready for eject! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Did they hurt lou or just really uncomfortable? Wonder if it was BH.. Probably! I can see why it would be a bit scary though!! :wacko: hopefully it's not actual contractions! 

Yeh jesus is probably getting ready to eject! This morning he had his leg or arm poked out so hard it actually really hurt!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No they weren't really painful- more like mild period pain. The most uncomfortable thing was how tight my bump kept going (kind of felt like being desperate for a poo :blush:) Made me realise I really should have a hospital bag packed by now just incase! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

By the way are you all still doing Raspberry Leaf Tea? When did you start it? I was thinking of starting it next week??? What about Oil of Evening Primrose- is anyone taking that now you're at the end?


----------



## SBB

Yeh that sounds like BH! The bump goes sooo hard and I think it pushes the bladder, and poo 'pipes'?! :rofl: 
Now I get the most sharp pain with BH if I need a poo at all! I have to jump up it hurts so much! 
I always find period pains and poo pains are really similar! 
Ok enough of the poo tmi :haha: 

And yes get that bag packed! Or at least make a start so you've got the basics ready...

X x x


----------



## SBB

I'm doing RLT and I might do EPO when I'm actually ready for Jesus! 

The RLT is really nice, I also have the tablets... I'd start if I were you, even if they don't work it's no harm done.. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and I can't remember when I started, 34 weeks maybe xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello!

So, all her long bones are on the 3rd centile... so she has little legs and arms, but they're not too worried as the velocity of growth has remained stable and everything else looks fine. There is a very tiny chance that there is a genetic of chromosomal disorder, but as the Dr pointed.. what action can we take before she's arrived anyway?! Most important thing is that she's growing at a steady rate and she's not being affected by my dodgy antibodies at the moment. So we'll be pushing through to Feb and a natural labour hopefully! :)

Lou, I've got everything for the hospital bag... just need to pack it!! :)

I'm doing RLT twice a week at the moment. What does EPO do? I thought you had to avoid that in pregnancy?! :S

Exhausted now... was going to get on with some making things this afternoon, but think I may just have a snooze and watch another Harry Potter. If I can get OH off the TV that is... he's hooked on watching the riots in London live on Sky news... 

Against almost everyone's advice we are going to Edinburgh tomorrow! :loopy: Not sure whether to take any of my hospital bag bits or not... very unlikely that we'd need it... famous last words!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww pleased peachy bubs is ok and they are happy to let u go on honey! xxx Im not sure on Edinburgh to you nutter hahahaha!

EPO - evening primrose oil........You can take the tablets or put it up your fuff. It softens the cervix I believe?????????

Im just having my RLT no2. Its not too bad if I let it cool down like green tea hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay for baby Peach!! Glad she is OK Peach! Told you she's a likkle small cutie! :thumbup:

Yes as Ellen said EPO is supposed to be taken as you get to full term to soften the cervix ready for opening. 

I think I'll buy some RLT and some EPO then from H&B website- might order Arnica too for after the birth.

I have spent ALL day researching camcorders and still haven't decided which one to go with for OH!!! Arrrgggghhhhh!!!


----------



## Smile4me

ooooo that is so excited Peach, I'm so glad baby Peach is doing great!

Lou that is def BH hun, looks like you will have stomach labour, I always have had back laboour:cry:


----------



## Smile4me

double post?


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh is that right Verna??? About BH meaning tummy labour?? FAB! I was freakin I would end up with a back labour and die from my duff back hahaha!

Well Ive just wrapped another 10 pressies so its just the kiddies ones to do tomorrow........Phew!

Looking after my friends little boy for an hour tonight. Glad mums here to help me like as Pauls revising for a course he's been on all week. Were meant to be going to Ikea (jealous of suz!) but cant now. Phhhht! x


----------



## babyloulou

We are decorating our xmas tree tonight I think. OH actually put it up two days ago and it is just sat in the window bare with nothing on it!! I'd better decorate it or people will start to think we are really weird having a blank tree in the window!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha yeah you dont wanna get the name Xmas tree weirdos Lou! Hahaha!

Well our tree is up bar my wooden decorations. I'll do them at the weekend I think.....unless mum fancies doing it hahaha!

Have to say it'll be interesting to see how my friends little one reacts...... At 10months old he will probably try to destroy it hahaha x


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys!

Hey Lou I think you should definitely not take EPO until you are full term! Thats the advice I read. As for RLT I was thinking of starting to take that soon as well, I was going to start next week when I am 36 wks. I heard one rumor that taking a lot of RLT early can result in a lot of BHicks and false labor. I wonder if that is true. I had a horrible time getting to sleep last night too lou! I could not get comfortable and my rib was killing me. Have fun decorating the tree today! Do you have lots of fun ornaments?

Hi Jess, so glad to hear baby girl is doing ok and that you should be able ot go full term! I wouldn't worry about going to edinburgh, have fun! I mean, you aren't having contractions or anything so you should be fine! 

Ellen maybe the people across the way aren't so bad! I hope for your sake they don't have bad habits like loud music and parties and keep bad company! 

Suz ouch sorry about the big stitch in your tummy! sounds so uncomfortable. What do your curtains look like?

Morning Verna! how are you feeling today? Do you guys already have your tree up? any lights on the outisde of your house? I keep begging DH to put lights up on ours but he doesn't want to! I don't think it would work if I tried to do it myself either. We are getting our tree this weekend from a U-cut place. yay!


----------



## Onelildream

Morning, Ladies...Err, afternoon for some...

Thanks for all the sympathy yesterday! I'm feeling a lot better than yesterday, but still pretty exhausted.

Verna-When r u going to test? I need a mental note...

One of my best buds and I have been preg at the same time each pregnancy...We've had opposite genders each time, too. She found out yesterday hers is a boy...I'm feeling I got the girl this time.. I can't wait to find out. What to name a girl?! Eeek.

Suz-are you getting anxious?! That baby's-a-comin soon! yaaaaay!

KC-don't worry about feeling clueless right now...Your mommy instincts will kick in once you see your baby!

Lou-I wanted to say something to you, but totally spaced...I'm in a fog....

Ellen-good job babysitting! I hate to watch anyone's kids but my own, but always feel so great after I do.

Lisa-Sorry about the hip pain! I was in a nasty accident when I was in HS and messed my hip up and when the baby gets bigger, so does the pain in my hip and tailbone. Did you have an injury???

Jess-glad baby is looking to be growing still. I'm sure the percentile thing is just a slight centimeter off or whatnot that makes the percentile seem to be a big deal. Maybe baby Peach is just growing at a different rate....Max hasn't gained any weight in 4 months and the nurse freaked out on me, but the doctor wasn't worried. Diff of opinions, I guess.

Ok, everyone else, sorry if I missed you. It's not that I don't have anything to say to you, it's just that I forgot.


----------



## kcw81

Glad you are feeling a bit better chell! hey you will be finding out the gender soon right?


----------



## Smile4me

Yes hun we have our tree up and I feel bad because I haven't put anything under the tree yet ... I guess I will I just didn't want to give away the fact that each child has their own wrapping paper not thinking that some of them have to come from Santa... duh

Well AF is on her merry little way, I'm cramping so bad today :( UGH!!! Sigh


----------



## Onelildream

KC-Yes, soooo excited! Next tuesday!


----------



## kcw81

that is so exciting I bet tuesday can't get here soon enough chell!

Verna sorry you got cramps. we will just have to see what happens won't we? you are only on 8dpo!


----------



## Smile4me

I know but I'm bloated, can't eat, stressed lol I wanted to relax but now that I have cramps I'm just on edge and in a shitty mood quite honestly. I'm keeping myself busy with the girls we are going to make pine cone ornaments for their teachers tonight and I have asked dh to put the lights up on the house too but no go yet. By the time he gets around to doing it, it will be too late. ooh last year ,,,, yea I did them all myself and I'm NOT doing them this year. :)

glad your feeling better Chel


----------



## lisaf

Chel - no significant injuries... I've never hurt my hips or legs (sprained my ankles a bunch but thats a different story!

Girls... all I have to say is I'm glad you guys are coming due soon!! I'll be a lot less scared after seeing you all go through it first :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- don't give up hope yet babe- you're only 8dpo :hugs: 

Chel- excited for your gender scan!! :thumbup:

Casey- I've ordered some RLT just now- will start it as soon as it comes. We've got lots of nice ornaments yes but OH has just realised he has left the lights at the old house so has gone off to fetch them :dohh:

UK girls are you watching the Live Corrie episode? The bit about Ashley just made me blub!!! :cry:


----------



## kcw81

cool lou, let me know how the RLT treats you! wouldn't that be nice if a side effect of it were to make us more regular? I mean, not like I want bad cramping and diarrhea but it would be nice if it helped things move along. have you heard anything about that effect? 

I was thinking of trying all the urban legends for speeding up labor once I am completely full term. DH really wants the tax benefit! Its serious too I mean its like $3000 if you have the baby before year end. I will definitely be having sex and orgasms and eating pineapple and black licorice and walking or jogging when I can. I know there is no proof that any of those things work but what else am I going to do with myself. I also plan on the RLT and the EPO and maybe some castor oil! haha no I probably won't do the castor oil bit.


----------



## babyloulou

What's the tax benefits? That's crazy!! 

God I don't want to be made more regular- I've had diarrhea for the last two days!!


----------



## lisaf

Lol KC - I know I totally thought of the tax benefits too!
BUT... my co-worker pointed out one BIG downside... your insurance deductible and max-out-of pocket reset too
He had to pay the max out-of-pocket for his daughter's birth in mid-december... then pay it AGAIN in January when she needed a surgery!


----------



## kcw81

oh wow lou! I wonder why you have the runs, aren't you more prone to constip? maybe the baby is pressing on your bowels. I am wrong its only 1000 I just looked it up. its just a deduction off the amount of taxes you have to pay each yr. 1000 is still pretty good though!


----------



## kcw81

Lisa I think with insurance it is hard to say which way would be most beneficial for us, before or after year end. wouldnt it depend on how many costs we expect with a new child in the new year and how close we are to hitting our deductible right now? I have not a clue if we are even close to it right now! Guess I should figure it out. well whatever happens I like pineapple and licorice a lot.


----------



## lisaf

in addition to the deductible, there is the out-of-pocket maximum! The deductible is for charges they would normally cover, but you have to pay the first X amount of.
They may not cover delivery 100%... it may be %80 coverage... but you will have an out-of-pocket maximum of $2k-6k usually
(mine is $2K in network, $6k out of network.... my co-worker's was $4k in or out of network)


----------



## lisaf

and, lol, I love pineapple... I used it during my 2ww since i'd heard it could help implantation... but figured even if it didn't... hey, I got to eat pineapple!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Well corrie was FAB! We did much better at live than EE did me thinks! LMAO at Charlotte STILL been alive tho hahaha! Poor John Stape hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

It was brilliant wasn't it!!! Old Fizz didn't make that birth malarky look easy though did she!! Talk about screaming through labour!! Just what us lot need to watch at the moment!! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- yes I have been more constipated than the other throughout the pregnancy until the last few days. I've also had period pain since yesterday too. It was with tightening last night so assumed it was Braxton Hicks! But today it's just constant mild period pain all day? :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha I said to my mum and DH that I hoped my labour went that quick - she gave one howl and bam - bubs was out!!!!!!!!!! I know its not real but I hope the baby is ok......

On about labour inducing tactics earlier - did you know semen wise you would need a dose of semen the equivilant to 25 ejaculations??? And SIX pineapple in one sitting to bring labour on??!??!?! This is some of the stats Ive come across on some sites. 

The latest one Ive been told is champagne - Now at week 39 I WILL be willing to try that LOL!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah the midwifes told us that at the antenatal class- she said a long walk and then bsck to a very large glass of wine was the best way!


----------



## Rudeollie

Right then - Im off hiking next saturday and then necking some champers hahaha AT last I will get a head start on being out of it............Its been SOOOOOOO long since i had a tipple!

Just paid off my balance due on our cabin holiday and I THINK its screwed up! Im going to go beserk if it has cos i think it may have processed the payment twice. Cant REALLY afford £400 out of my account right now!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no! Nightmare! None of us are having much luck with ordering and paying for things lately!! :dohh:


----------



## Rudeollie

Afternoon girls! How are we all???

I couldnt get on after I posted last night - kept saying the site was down?????? 

Im chillin out as mum does chores for me, I could REALLY get use to this life hahaha! x


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: sorry I've been so rubbish, Internet is so slow I've been reading but haven't posted :dohh: 

I hope everyone is ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Suz sweetie - hows house stuff going???

DOH! Just got my meial from mamas and papas that the sale starts tomorrow............How WILL I resist! lol! x


----------



## babyloulou

Afternoon girls- hope everyone is OK today! I've been to the solicitors with OH to sign our wills and then dinner. Just relaxing now. OH is off on a night out tonight with his friend who works for him (works xmas do- just the two of them :rofl:) so no doubt I will be looking after him all day tomorrow! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

It's ok, just sick of people in our house! Hopefully electrician will be done tomorrow and we are getting electric shower installed tomorrow :happydance: so I can actually have a decent shower - yippee!! 

Our room is looking quite nice now and we're putting some units into the lounge tomorrow... So then that will be almost done - then to start on jesus' room! 

Lou we were meant to sign our wills but we're doing it Monday now... I hope he doesn't get too pissed tonight! 

We are off for a curry tonight... With all my friends so am looking forward to that... 

Had MW today, mine wasn't there and I didn't like the lady really. She felt my tummy for one second and that was it! And weighed me when I haven't been weighed the whole time! 

Ellen try and resist the sale - surely they haven't got anything you havent already bought anyway!! :rofl: 

Ok girls, have a good night, I'll try and get on tomorrow :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Suz- I don't know how you've got the energy to go out after a day of moving! :shock: Have fun though x 

I'll definitely be looking after OH tomorrow! He very rarely goes out at all but when he does he doesn't know how to drink in moderation! :dohh: 

Ellen- is it a full M&Ps sale?? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Im not totally sure Lou................It just says advanced notice of the sale - upto 60% off!

Hahahaha Bless your OH......At least you have some warning that he will be broken tomorrow. Thats ONE good thing right?!?!??

Mine has been on a course all week - done the exam today and is now on his way home with a bottle of wine as a treat ..............I honestly dont think he would survive is bubs came tonight and he HADNT had a drink hahaha He's been So stressed out!

Have a lovely time out Suz - Just dont get a curry thats TOO hot ok?!?! Jesus' room isnt done yet hahahaha! x


----------



## SBB

I seem to have more energy at the moment - I think it's lack of choice! Stuff needs doing, need to get it done!! I did have an hours kip on the sofa today :D 

Grey cat miaowed at the electrician the whole first day he was here, then got used to him but today he bought someone with him and she miaowed all day at him!! She's so cute the poor thing has almost lost her miaow!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Mild curry for me Ellen! I ate a whole pineapple yesterday so don't need to give him any more encouragement!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless grey cat!! Does she think she's a guard dog! :haha:

Yes I guess as long as I'm not expecting any different then it doesn't matter too much but I've got to admit I'm bored of this pregnancy no-drinking lark!! I never would have said it but I felt like shouting "NO!! I CAN'T DRINK SO WHY SHOULD YOU!!" :haha: :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls!

Suz how was it to eat a whole pineapple?? Did you get that funny feeling in your mouth? I love pineapple yumm yuumm. Are you eating it for the birth? Boy I hope the workers get done in your house soon, I hate having strange men traipsing all thru my house!


----------



## kcw81

Last night I bought some Red Raspberry leaves capsules and some Tea and some EPO softgels and some natural black licorice. IT was hard to find the RLT here! I had to go to a natural supplement store. Anyway I Was reading the back of the Licorice Root Tea box at the store and it said "NOT for pregnant women". That almost made me want to buy it! I wonder if it is so strong in tea form that it causes probs.


----------



## babyloulou

You can only really buy RLT from health shops here too Casey. I don't know anything about Licorice though?? :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

I just was reading about it. In real licorice root there is an ingredient that is known to cause contractions and some women try it if they have passed their due date. I think you actually have to drink the tea or take it in capsule form to get strong enough potency but I bought candy just cuz I like it and maybe a teeny bit will help speed things up in a gentler way?


----------



## lisaf

morning girls, lol
If you want good yummmmmy tea with licorice root in it.. I HIGHLY recommend the Aveda brand tea... mmmmmm


----------



## kcw81

lisa you aren't drinking any of that now that you are preggs right? I am not normally a fan of tea at all, although I like chai tea lattes. they are pretty sugary and creamy.


----------



## lisaf

I've had 2 chai lattes this whole pregnancy...
I have not had any Aveda tea and only 1 or 2 cups of peppermint tea. I know the cautious recommendation is to avoid all herbal teas, but I feel many things are ok in moderation. My OB said go ahead and drink teas, just not too much of anything.
Of course my OB said to eat lunch meat too :haha: So she's a bit of a risk-taker I guess? :shrug:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi Ladies...on the subject of our contraband foods, I have been craving fish like nothing else. All I want is tuna or shrimp or sushi for every meal. What does mercury do at this stage of development anyway? I'm craving it...... doesn't that mean I can eat it?!

time for addressing Christmas Cards. boooo


----------



## lisaf

I don't think tuna is banned completely, you are just restricted on how much and how often...
here:
While fish is a great lean source of protein, certain types are high in mercury and should be avoided during pregnancy. These include swordfish, tilefish, king mackerel and shark. According to the American Congress of Obstetricians and Gynecologists, or ACOG, only around 12 oz. of low-mercury fish and seafood per week is safe for pregnant women and their developing babies. They caution, however, that albacore and locally caught fish may be higher in mercury than other seafood. Because of this, ACOG recommends limiting all fish intake to 6 oz. per week whenever those types of fish are eaten.


----------



## kcw81

Good thing I hate all fish and seafood other wise I would have felt gypped during pregnancy. I think the only thing I found myself disappointed in having to say "No" to this whole time was cheese from unpasteurized milk. There were a couple times in restaraunts where I asked about the cheese in a dish I was ordering and they came back saying it was not pasteurized so I had to change my order. I don't really drink normally so I didn't miss that and I am a vegetarian so I didn't miss lunch meats. Anything else you guys are missing?


----------



## babyloulou

Cigarettes and alcohol here I'm afraid!! :blush: :blush:


----------



## kcw81

Such a naughty girl Lou you pick the bad ones as your favorites!! haha. actually if I wasn't pregnant I would probably be intaking a lot more caffeine. thats not great for you either.


----------



## lisaf

I hate fish and lunchmeat... so I've got no problem missing either of those.

It seems like all cheese are pasteurized here in California :shrug: Honestly have yet to find a cheese that isn't! BUT my stupid midwife/nurse said that you still have to avoid many soft cheeses even if they're pasteurized.. .WTF!! :grr: so um.. I've been pretending I didn't hear that :haha:

I miss smoking more now than when I quit while TTC.
I miss not having to worry about what I ate and analyzing it for risk (peanuts?... no family history of nut allergy so should be ok.. but I have eczema so apparently thats a risk factor :dohh:)


----------



## kcw81

yeah I feel like I have been so overly aware of what I put into my body for so long now sometimes I just want to rebel, have a drink or large coffee or take some aspirins for crying out loud!


----------



## babyloulou

Well I hope that's not true Lisa!! Seen as I am under emergency dermatology because of how bad the pregnancy ezcema has been and yet i've eaten millions of peanuts throughout the pregnancy!! :shrug:

I know what you mean Casey about feeling the need to rebel!!! I am so jealous of OH being out tonight! He's going to be VERY drunk when he gets back! I would love a couple of very large glasses of red wine and a cigarette at the moment!! I can't wait until I can indulge!


----------



## Rudeollie

I want cocktails loooads of dirty cocktails from the Ha Ha Bar in Millenium Sq in Leeds! Thats mine and hubbys forst night out alone - followed by a BIG FAT calzone from Casa Mia.................GOD my mouths watering already hahaha!

Stupid Rude cat has just vommed ALL OVER my downstairs floor! From the bottomw stairs all down the hall and into the kitchen. God bless my mum she cleaned it up for us! x


----------



## lisaf

well I'm really hoping I can finally fully quit smoking now... I don't want to keep doing it, you know?

And I JUST heard about the peanut/eczema thing yesterday.. it must not be widely accepted knowledge etc... they can't seem to make up their minds on the peanut thing!


----------



## babyloulou

Ewwww poor Rude cat!!! My dogs always seem to choose the rugs or the one downstairs room that is carpeted to be sick on! They never do it on the wooden floor where it's easier to clean!!! :dohh:

I hate to admit it but my main request from OH for when i leave hospital is a bottle of red and a pack of marlboro lights :blush: I don't want to just become a smoker again but I've got to have one!! It's what kept me going for the last 8 months!! :haha: 

Your night out plan sounds good too Ellen!! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I understand totally Lou!!! I just know myself too well and having even one will mean I'll have one more and one more and then I'm smoking again :dohh:

and my cats are quite rude with the puke too.. ALWAYS on the carpet or a bed


----------



## kcw81

Ladies! No smoking please! If you have just one then you will start up again won't you? Maybe hopefully it will be that reverse effect thing where you have one and its like you have to build up a tolerance again and you feel pukey and sick off the first few and it will make you want to stay off it for good. sorry to be a nag, its just so great that you are now smoke free!


----------



## lisaf

lol, I know KC!! I know as long as I can avoid having 'just one' then I'm fine! :)
I do NOT want to take it up again! (feel free to nag away with me!)

When you have that first one, its sooooo gross... but if you keep taking more than a puff or two... you kind of kill your tastebuds and it stops being gross... and once you get past that 'gross' part, its much too easy to keep smoking them!


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa's right!! After the first couple of gross drags it turns back to pure heaven!! :rofl: 

Girls- I am really suffering hot flush wise!! Anyone else having them? I've been having them since yesterday when the period pain started! I am so, so, so hot!! I've had to switch the heating off and have a cool bath!


----------



## lisaf

sorry lou.. haven't had them :( 

If you want to quit, but just HAVE to indulge in that first smoke after birth... then make sure you toss it out before it stops being gross!! :haha:
One time when I was quitting the cravings were driving me mad, I went and bought a pack... couldn't take more than 3 drags and had to stop. 
My only mistake was in not tossing the whole pack.... because when the craving came back, I thought I could safely take a few drags then put it out again... and well... after a few times of that... it wasn't gross and I was hooked again! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

I know- it's the devil's addiction Lisa!! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

but its sooooo good :haha:
DH and I used to always have one together whenever we fought.. it was the perfect break and a change of scene (we only smoked outside) and we'd always calm down and work things out.
Also got me off my butt every few hours, lol... its when we would talk through our days and we dont' really do that as much now :(


----------



## SBB

No girls don't smoke!!!! KC we'll talk them out of it :D 

I miss red wine. I only just started liking it before I got my bfp! And Brie... Also only just starting liking but now need on a daily basis!!! 

KC I didn't eat a whole pineapple on purpose - I ate half and it was so yummy I had to eat the rest :haha: it wasn't a tongue stinger though! I don't want Jesus coming just yet but I don't really believe a pineapple could bring him along.... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

citrus always makes my mouth hurt if I eat too much :(
But i'm just happy I get to eat it now since I was allergic as a kid.


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Lou DONT SMOKE!!!!!!!!!!!! If Im not going back u must pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease! Hahaha

Stuff the cigs and just become a drunken red wine lush honey hahaha!

Well just watched the last 2 eps of the walking dead so bring on the nightmares of Zombies! Might have to watch a few family guys before bed to change my mental status from scared cat to pee my pants hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

I'll TRY Ellen!!!! I'm not promising though! :haha:

My drunken lush of an OH is not back yet! They hit the pub at 5pm!! He's gonna be sooooooo drunk!! :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, just to let you know I'm in Edinburgh so probably won't be on for a few days. Hope you're all ok! Xx


----------



## SBB

Have fun jess! Hope it's not too cold :D 

I forgot to rant about that crappy midwife and what she said by the way: 
I told her about the stitch pain I'd had... That I've had it a few times when walking but that the other day I'd had it almost all day... 
Anyway as I said it I had my hand on my tummy. She said 'well if you touch your bump it will go hard, so stop touching/rubbing/poking your bump and it will stop'. 
Seriously WTF?!?! I know what a BH is, I have them ALL the time, and not once has it ever been caused by me touching my bump. And as if I could cause a stitch pain that makes it really painful to walk by rubbing my bump!!!! 
Grrrr what an idiot! I'll touch my bump as much as I bloody well like thank you very much. 

Ok that's it :D 
We are doing house stuff today, hope everyone has a good day! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

morning all.
Have only read the postson this page so please forgive me. 

SBB: I would have gone absolutely mental at her to be honest. I would have asked where she learnt how to be a mid wife and if she was actually qualified as thats the biggest load of s**t you had ever heard, sorry :blush:

Lou, i caved and stared smoking a few weeks after i had shae. :blush: Just needed something to chill me out. Im planning on quitting again now. He is such a good little boy, i dont get stressed anymore and dont really need one. 

How are we all. Ready for christmas? Im so excited. :yipee: 

xxx


----------



## lisaf

SBB - that is such a load of bull!! wow... do they just pull stuff out of their asses instead of saying they don't know?


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-38 Weeks! Woohoo! And your midwife should actually LISTEN to you. That stitch pain could in no way be caused by you poking your bump! What a crock of crap.

Well, Ladies...no fun here today; I'm ironing laundry, cleaning the house, and addressing Christmas Cards. Awesome.


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls. Sorry I haven't been on today- and haven't read and caught up either! Just wanted to nip on quick and say I'm AWOL because we've had a disaster!! :-( A pipe has burst in the kitchen ceiling in our cottage (the one for sale that we've just moved out of) It's flooded the kitchen and living room! The lovely new parquet wooden flooring is ruined and has come up and the kitchen ceiling looks ruined!! The worst news of all.... The insurance company say because we haven't received the new documents yet (OH swapped the policy to an unoccupied one two weeks ago) we are not covered!!! :growlmad: No way are they getting away with that when it's them who haven't sent them yet! Arseholes!! OH is soooo upset! He thinks it's his fault for not chasing the insurance- he thinks he's let me and bump down! Bless him! :cry:


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-so sorry. that's awful. A blessing out of the mess is that you weren't standing in the kitchen/house when that happened. You could have been injured. Keep annoying the insurance co...usually it just takes time before they give in.. They should cover it!
Hugs.


----------



## Rudeollie

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! I am pleased with Xfactor! GO the public! Woo hoo!

Awww hugs and kisses Lou - thats REALLY sh*tty timing over the insurance and leak but worse things can happen so tell him not to be too hard on himself xxx

Suz - Stupid ass MW! How DARE she says stop touching jesus?!?!?!? He's yours and touching is all part of the pre birth bonding experieince!

AFM - I got milk AGAIN! Proper squeezy booby stuff too! Had my little Safinas 2nd party today and all family and friends were there saying how good I look and how long they think I have to go...............As well as labour advice etc etc - It was so nice but I am flippin exhausted now. That combined with milking - PHEW! Hard work lol! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls just let you all no my niece has had her baby girl 9 and a half pound carnt wait see her tomoz xx xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww congrats Caz honey! Thats great news! xxx Big gal hey?!??!?!


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Chel and Ellen- I've tried to cheer him up over it tonight- he's just worried it's going to really cost us I think. We have really expensive flooring in the cottage that was laid about a year ago- cost us about 2 grand all in all. He reckons it's completely ruined! :-(

Congrats on your new baby niece Caz- that's a big healthy baby! :thumbup:

I was pleased with the Xfactor result too Ellen- although I didn't really think any of them did the best tonight really! The Rhianna and Matt thing was good but everything else was a bit boring!!


----------



## SBB

Aw Lou that's awful. It's not your OHs fault though he couldn't have predicted that... I agree don't let up on your insurers, you're insured when you start the policy not when you receive the documents :growlmad: 
Worst case scenario you're selling/renting it out so put something cheap down in replacement. I hope you get it sorted :hugs: 

I have had a shitty day and been crying a lot :( am ok now it was just such a long day with workmen here again, and the house is a mess and OH was meant to be out at 8am paintballing and my friends are coming tomorrow for a sort of baby shower thing tomorrow so I was just really stressed that I had to tidy up the whole house... But he's cancelled so he can do it :D 

And also the main reason I cried is that we paid £200 for a new electric shower and fitting - and it's fucking crap. Our bathroom is horrid and I just wanted one nice thing in there... But it's hopeless. I'm going to try and send it back because our water pressure is good so there's no reason it should be so pathetic. Might get a pump instead. Grrrrr. 

Has someone gone out of x factor? We have been out for dinner so I haven't seen it - will watch it in the morning so don't spoil it!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Congrats caz that's great news! 

Ellen I can't believe all the milk - I haven't had any!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Suz- yes i am determined to make OH push it with the insurance company. My wonderful stepdad has been on the phone to OH talking to him about it and has calmed him down about the damage. He is meeting him at the house in the morning and has promised to help him sort it!! I don't know what we'd do without my Mum and Stepdad! :thumbup:

Sorry you have been so upset today love. I thought the house move might be hard on you at this point in the pregnancy- I found it bad enough two months ago!! I hope you get your money back on your crap shower. I miss our brill shower at the Cottage- the one here is like being dribbled on! :growlmad: I'm glad your OH has cancelled tomorrow to help you! What a nice man! :thumbup:

And yes someone went out of Xfactor but I won't ruin it for you :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

hey girls sorry I have been awol all day. 

Lou I feel for you girl about the water flood in your house. same thing happened to us in august! if our insurance didn't cover it we probably would have not been able to afford the baby! Or the dog! we would have to choose one. All the damage to the flooring in the kitchen, bathrooms and carpeting costed over $16,000. So if only your kitchen flooring is ruined maybe it will be a lot lot less. I really hope you get it covered though! Its the last thing you need. I am confused, is this at the new house you moved into? Poor Ste! I am glad your stepdad is there for you guys.

Suz I saw about your new shower being a piece of crap, sucky! Do you mean the pressure in the water still sucks or what is wrong with it? I hope your MW lady just had a minor slip up with the dumb tale she told you about touching your belly, otherwise I fear she may not be up to par for the job.

Chell sounds like a blast! haha. have fun doing all that.

Laura quit the fags woman! And I mean cigarrettes! If you ain't stressed you don't need em just like you said!

Well DH and I finally did it today and it was good. I told him he was "on call" for whenever I felt like it since there are rarely times when I don't feel huge and gassy. so we did it this morning after I exercised and showered but before I ate anything, that seemed to help me have more room in there for DH! haha. TMi. then we went and bought some dressers from a discount warehouse and they look really nice and match the crib and changing table we have so I might end up with an okay looking nursery after all. At the moment DH is upstairs trying to figure out how to get our new TV to be hooked up to the internet since it has wifi. he is having trouble and I am staying out of it!


----------



## SBB

Lou I'm glad your stepdad is helping out, it's one of those things that's really shocking so it seems horrendous at first but hopefully it's not as bad as it looks... I hope the insurance crack on and get it sorted because I guess you can't have any viewings til it's fixed... On the other hand it is Xmas so thankfully I don't think that many people would be looking at the moment anyway. :hugs: 

KC well done for DTD! We might do it again when I want jesus out!! 
The shower - it should be a lot better pressure I don't know why it sucks so much! Will have to try and find out whether they're always like that... 

Morning everyone else :wave: 

I have a horrible headache this morning, I think it's from crying yesterday :( and last night we left our friends and I was sooo cold I was tensing my neck and everything up and I think it's made my head hurt too! 

I had a dream I ran away, and went to live with all these women on a truck! And we'd just drive around. Weird! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and happy 38 weeks Ellen!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Suz - Im sorry your feeling a bit emotional at the mo. Gets hard nowadays doesnt it?? Anything sets me off.......I find I either cry or get the rage and want to hit people! Then I cry hahahaha! Like Lou said the house move must be so hard for you..........I take my hat off to you cos I would need putting in a box and leaving until my due date xxx It'll be all sorted soon and will seem a billion light years away once Jesus is cuddled up in your arms xxx

Lou - Hope OH and stepdad can sort the floor out as cheaply and easily as possible xxx

AFM - DH's stil in bed so going to tempt him with some brekkie. Then hoping we can get out for a few hours....Im trying to walk round as much as poss to get this one to drop! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Suz :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Are you starting to try the tricks to get him out then Ellen? I wish our house was ready then I'd be going for long walks, shagging :haha: and eating pineapples all day!! I would not however be swallowing any :spermy: or doing anything gross!! Are you taking/going to take EPO? I have some in the cupboard so I might do soon...

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im not sure on EPO - Might leave that as a last resort, not reason why just as a knida back up if all the other things dont work lol! Im with you on the swimmers tho..........I'll have to be threatend with induction for me to do that!!!!

Ive so far only done the deed and had a big walk yesterday.........Im going to keep up walking this week as my friends off work now for xmas, so IF i do start things off at least I have someone around to help me! Dont like pineapple OR currys so will have to use garlic to kick starts the squits as bubs seems to not be too fond of it, whereas I am!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! 

Happy 38 weeks Ellen!! That must mean I am 34 weeks! :happydance: I can't believe how close you and Suz are now!! We haven't had anyone go early get either! Maybe Casey will pip you both the post! :winkwink:

I've just been looking at Kel's new photos of Cade on Facebook- he is looking so grown up already!! :shock: 

Sorry you're feeling a bit rough Suz. It probably is from crying when I have an emotional day i feel like I have a hangover the next day. Hope today is a nicer day :hugs: 

Well our flooding problem was put into perspective yesterday as OHs stepbrother fell off some ladders trying to get his Xmas tree out the loft and landed on his barn floor on concrete!! Hurt his head, neck and back so instead of decorating the tree as planned SIL spent last night at the hospital. They gave him a CT scan though and all is ok and thankfully he's been discharged now :flower:

I'm still waiting for my RLT to arrive! I wish it would so I can start it! As for BD though we are doing it more now than at any other part of the pregnancy!! OH seems rampant these days! He seems to really fancy pregnant fat me!! :rofl: We even did it twice last night! Oh well guess we won't have chance when bubs is here so better make the most of it!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

I gave in and took 2 paracetamol cos my head hurt so much :( they've worked though. 

I've just cried again :cry: OH cancelled his day to help me and we got up at 10 then he's been fucking around with the surround sound speakers for more than half an hour while I've been sorting stuff. I just lost it, he could have got everything tidy then done the stupid speakers! He feels really bad now which is making me feel worse for having a go. 
I just thought he understood, I was supposed to be relaxing on the sofa while he did everything... I have to get ready at 1 so we haven't got long :( I'm just disappointed... :cry: 

Lou I hope OHs step brother is ok, that's horrible :( I guess it does make you realise worse things can happen. 

I wish my OH fancied fat pregnant me - but clearly not! He has barely tried it on at all :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Awww Suz!! Tell him he promised to help you and has now made you feel worse. Then tell him he has until 1pm to do the things he promised! Get yourself a big glass of cold water and go and lie down :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh gosh Lou! Hope OH's step bro is ok now. Ouch! He;s super lucky its not bad xxx

Awww Suz, can I try cheer you up honey???? Quote: "SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTA!!!!!" x Elfs on in a few hours and that should HOPEFULLY make u smile xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oo thanks for reminding me Ellen- I'm gonna sky plus that! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

No problemo honey!

Im off out for a few hours..........And have just started with some mild back ache.......Could my attempts to get things moving have worked??? OR am I just going to end up laid in bed with a duff back for a week hahahaha

Suz - DId yr MW say anything to you about IF you go overdue?? Ie sweep/induction wise??? My friends suggested that I discuss this at my app next week and try get a plan of action to maybe sweep the thursday before xmas.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god Ellen!! It's all so exciting!! Don't you dare disappear on us now you've toldus that!!! If you go into labour you need to pop on here and tell us! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha I will do dont you worry Lou! Hahahaha x Ive still your mob too so would text you should I get whisked in hahahaha xx


----------



## SBB

That totally cheered me up, setting it to record now!! :happydance: 

OH has done lots now so I will forgive him. Told him to think next time!! 

No Ellen I didn't even bother asking her as she was useless! I didn't think they'd sweep til after due date but maybe that's wrong... He might arrive xmas day if you have the sweep 2 days before :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh good plan!! :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Ooh and exciting about the backache! Hope he/she is getting ready - so exciting!! 

Xx x


----------



## babyloulou

What's the final thoughts then for the flavour of Ellen's??? I'm going team :blue:


----------



## SBB

Team :pink: !! 

I saw x factor by the way, as expected really! I only watched the end, and matts first song.. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It was all a bit boring Suz- apart from the Matt and Rhianna song!! The looked like they were gonna start shagging on the stage!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

There's been some sad news on 3rd tri this morning! A little boy born at 35 weeks with wings :cry:


----------



## laura6914

morning All, 

Lou thats awful. :cry:

Whos wining the x factor ladies? Im hopeing Mat but got a feeling one direction might have it in the bag. **stamps feet**

I had my sweep on a thursday, had period symptoms on the friday, had sex friday night and waters went saturday morning. SOooooo sex does actually trigger of laour for those who have the energy to give it a try (i only just managed i as i was a week overdue :haha:)

xxx

How are we all today? Oh i can t wait for these babies to start coming. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

I like Matt best too Laura. Sort of would prefer One Direction to win in some ways though so that Matt doesn't have to bring out all the xfactor cheese out for the next year!! :shrug: 

How's baby Shae? Xx


----------



## laura6914

:rofl: yeah i see your point Lou. Would have loved to have seen him sing with the script or snow patrol. That would have suited him perfectly. 

Shae is great thanks chick. Still got a bit of a cold but giving him calpol seems to be helping. He woke in the night last night, 5am but them went back down until half 7. He is having a nap at the min so thought i would jump on here whilst i have chance. 

How are you and bump? Getting all excited. I cant wait. :wohoo:

x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I'm getting really excited! Had period pain and diarrhoea for the last half a week or so!! Been scaring me a bit! :lol: I'm thinking the aches might just be bubs engaging his head? :shrug: 34 weeks today! This last bit is really speeding up! I bet time goes even faster once baby is actually born though! I can't believe Shae is nearly 2 months old already!! :shock:


----------



## laura6914

it flys even quicker than pregnancy. He was 8 weeks yesterday and its going soooo fast. I said to phil next christmas shae will be walking and its going to come round so quick. 

Yeah it souds like he is engageing hun. I had the same. Oooohhhh its all happening. So exciting. Im so jealous cause i really miss the last few weeks of my pregnancy and the labour. I cant wait to do it all again. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

Here is my little man. Took this yesterday morning and he does not look happy. lol. xx


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: He looks VERY unimpressed with having his photo taken there! :rofl:

Do you really miss the labour?? :haha:


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
how are you? hope you are well- its been crazy busy for me for work ect..
Laura, Shae is so darn cute- I love the little pouty picture.

Lou- sounding pretty soon things are happening. How exciting.

My scan is in 8 days, so excited ladies, hope everything is great

hugs,


----------



## laura6914

Yeah lou, i miss it. It was painful and hard work but the best experiance of my life. I miss the excitement of not knowing when its going to happen and all the emotions of when it does. Waking up in the morning when my wates went and knowing that day i was going to met my little man was just so amazing. And the feeling of love when you first hold them, i would do it over and over again, no matter how painful, just for that experiance and the end product. 

Ok i have babbled now. lol. 

Thanks britt hunny. good luck for your scan. I bet your excited 

xx


----------



## kcw81

Hey ladies! Happy 38 weeks to Ellen and Suz and happy 34 to Lou! Yah maybe I will go early - Lets hope I hit the jackpot before new yrs and lets hope we all don't go over our due dates!

Lou I hope your OH step bro is going to be okay. that does put it in proper perspective as you said. What a weekend for your family!

Suz sorry you are not feeling your best, it will pass. Once this move is over with you guys will be smooth sailing with just the bubs to focus on. Life will seem that much easier in comparison.


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Casey xxx

Awww Lou, thats so sad about the little angel xxx RIP sweetpea xxx 

So Ive got one pink vote and one blue one hey??? I think blue but everyone else I know says pink...........We'll see soon enough I guess.!!!!! No more back ache tho so dont think it'll be anytime soon hahahaha!

Laura - Bless shae! He does NOT look happy with you on that pic hahahaha!

Cat - How exciting for your scan! I miss scans lol! I keep lookin at my 3d piccies and cant beleive how SOON I will get to see that little button nose for real. Hubby cant wait to bite babys bum............bless him! x

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelf time soon!!!!!!!! x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm so excited for Elf!! I'm watching Chitty Chitty Bang Bang at the moment!! I love this film too! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww truly scrumptious Lou! I love it! One of my nieces and nephews favourite films to watch! 

Well someone has just posted some NICE guidlines on inducing labour and giving sweeps - It seems to suggest me and Suz (PCT depending) COULD be offered a sweep on xmas eve................. God thats scary hahahahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

My midwife said they don't offer them in Derbyshire until past the due date and only then if there seems to be a need for one. She made it sound like it was a 'no' for me! Has your midwife mentioned one Ellen?


----------



## Rudeollie

Not mentioned a thing but then she doesnt mention much tbh! I had to ask HER about tours of the hospital etc........She is slack!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah mines not really on the ball at all! She's nice but so disorganised! I haven't had any tours at all- even though she said I would at the beginning! I've only seen around the actual birth centre where she sees me because we were shown at antenatal!


----------



## SBB

How sad about the baby at 35 weeks :cry: 

I don't see my midwife til Xmas eve now so can't really ask about a sweep before then! I guess I've always said he'll be here before Xmas so never really thought it would be a problem! 

Yay elf soon :yipee: :wohoo: 

I might have to watch matt and rhianna to see them almost shagging Lou!! I did see a bit of her solo song and she was almost naked! Is it really necessary?! 

Laura cutie pic of shae :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Honestly Suz watch the bit with Matt!! :shock: They definitely fancied each other! :haha: 

Yay Elf is on!! :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

The greatest way to spread Christmas cheer ........is singing loud for all to hear! xx


----------



## SBB

I just pissed myself when he got hit by the cab!! :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

have fun watching Elf ladies! Lou I read you are having ferrera rocher, lucky you! how many are you going to eat? those things are lovely. I forgot to say before - I am impressed with all your DTDing with Ste! HE must have a pregnancy fetish! haha. When we were dtd yesterday my big belly was sort of lopsided looking and DH started poking it and focusing on my belly and I was like, "Ahem! He is not part of this!" I don't want him to even think about the fact that there is a baby moving around down there while we are in the sack haha!!


----------



## kcw81

They should make an Elf 2 with will ferrell and I will be first in line.


----------



## SBB

I'd def watch Elf 2! I LOVE it when he runs into the locker :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I ate a whole box Casey!! :thumbup: Feel a little sick now though! :haha: 

I don't know what it is! He says he thinks I suit pregnancy and it makes him love me more carrying his baby. I think it's just an excuse to be a horn monster really!! :haha: He's already asked if we're having an "early night" again tonight! I said "no"!!! :rofl: 

I can't believe your DH poked your belly during sex!! That's hilarious! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

And the bit where Buddy gets out the lift and the bloke still has half the buildings floors to go!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Pauls like that too Lou! Its gettin to a point now cant get undressed in front of him for fear of the horn hahahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I am avoiding being in underwear and everything! :lol: I suppose we should be flattered really! It's just so knackering and awkward to manoeuvre at all! :haha:


----------



## SBB

you girls are lucky - OH would never say anything like that to me :( he doesn't even bat an eyelid if I'm naked/in underwear/in my dressing gown and slippers - makes no difference at all!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Suz :hugs: Have you spoken to him about it?? I have to admit it was me who approached hubby as he was a bit stand offish on that subject til I asked him about why............He was scared I didnt want it and that he would hurt bubs.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz- is that just since you've been pregnant? Or has he always been quiet in that way? X


----------



## SBB

Nah he's always a bit quiet in that way - it would be nice if he would think it was special that I was carrying his baby though... 
He's not so good with the words! It's ok, it would just be nice if he made me feel a bit special sometimes that's all! I haven't really spoken to him about it. I kind of did a while ago but it didn't really help! 

Nevermind - it's not the worst thing in the world! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

If he's just quiet in that Suz then he's obviously just not an emotionally vocal person! Doesn't mean he doesn't feel it and think it though :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Yeh maybe... I'm just not sure he thinks like that! I might ask him later :lol: 

Ok I'm about half an hour behind on x factor so I'll catch up after! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Me too- I'm half an hour behind- OH keeps pausing it and faffing around! Only seen Matt so far. I'll check back after it's finished xx


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! So Im the ONLY one watching live and KNOWS whos out?!?!?!??!?! Hahahaha! COme on girls!

Suz - Im 100% sure that he adores you carrying his baby and adores you honey. How could he not I mean FFS - LOOK AT YOU! Hahahaha xxx 

Ive just wolfed down loads of chinese and made myself feel VERY sick.......blurgh! x


----------



## SBB

For fucks sake what's with bringing back all the awful people for a song?! It's not funny in any way :shrug: it just makes a mockery of the whole show tonight and it's basically like playground piss taking. FFS!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh my god I've seen who goes out!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

WAIT til you hear someones winning song. One of my favourite songs xxx

OMG! We just tried the tens machine out. PMSL its like frankensteins monster stuff hahahaha! DH did it forst and his whole hand was spasming i almost peed my pants haha x


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I might give ours a try!!! 

I love that song too! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Honestly suz stick it on danny first - SO funny! Hahaha! The bad thing is tho - when you see what it does on the highest setting...........Makes u imagine how much a effin contraction MUST hurt hahaha!

x


----------



## SBB

I tried it on my back, only very low! Spoil sport OH wouldn't even try :growlmad: I'm gonna stick it on him in the night and wake him up with the strongest one in the morning!! :rofl: 

Ok I've seen it all! Lou let us know when you're done :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay!! Go Matt!!! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Yeh he deserved it! I was surprised one direction weren't in the final 2 - but very pleased of course!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Yeah!! The best bit was when they were cuddling him at the end and Aiden showed him his single and he said "I fucking know" in full view of the camera


----------



## SBB

Yeh lol that was funny! I don't like the single cover though, it looks a bit tacky and not really like him... 
At least they gave him a song that's suited to him though and not some tacky crap! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I think he was the worthy winner - and I LOVED him and Aidan being reunited at the end!

Just watching the xtra factor and matt came top every single week. Amazing!

Hahahaha Suz DO IT!


----------



## SBB

Really he was top every week? 

I persuaded Danny to try it but I'd just packaged it all up and couldn't be arsed to get it all out again! 

You know I won that competition and got £150 to spend on rockett St george? Well I got my stuff then yesterday I got another package with 2 of the things in again! They've accidentally sent it twice :dohh: not all of it though. Normally if I'd paid I'd just keep it! But given it was all free I'd feel far too guilty :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Send the other lot to me Suz!! Then you'll have no guilt!! :haha:

Really Ellen- he was top every week? x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh wow Suz! Bonus but understand the predicament! I cant handle guilt hahaha!

Yep - 1st two weeks was mary then Matt. After after that Matt all the way!

Get him zapped tomorrow Suz - let him know whos boss hahaha x


----------



## SBB

I will def zap him at some point!! 

Erm Lou I think I'd still feel guilty :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Damn!! :dohh:


----------



## Rudeollie

If I were you suz I would call them and explain so THEY could send you a courier to send it back.............And if they dont keep it, give it away or fleabay it! x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah definitely leave it up to them! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's what I thought, it's up to them if it's worth their while sending a courier - if not I'll just keep it! It's just a clock and a ceramic egg box thing! 

I have got foofy pains and the top insides of my legs really hurt :wacko: I wonder if jesus is coming!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've got foof pains too Suz- and period pain all the way down my stomach and round to my back!! I've also still got diarrhoea! :blush: I'm trying to just ignore it all now though- this is the third day in a row so I'm hoping it's just little un engaging more!! In your case though it could definitely be more! :thumbup: What sort of foof pains are they? Mine feels achy but also like tiny electric shocks inside every now and then :blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Snap and snap! Crikey imagine if they all come this week?!??!?!? The site would crash from us posting expeltives as we labour hahaha!

Matts single is a mini album! Hubbys off to buy it tomorrow - bit of a bromance thing going on there hahaha x

Right bed time for me soon as my foof is killing!


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's how mine feel Lou! And quite a pressure pushing down, i can tell his head is there! I don't honestly think it's anything... Would be funny if they all came but I don't think they will! 

I'm off to bed too night night 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oo what else is on the mini album Ellen? X

Night Suz x


----------



## lisaf

Laura - I LOVE that pouty picture of Shae!!

Sounds very exciting everyone!!! It would be awesome if they were all born within a week of each other.. but at the same time, I want you all to get full-term too :)

I've had a busy day cleaning out the nursery.. SO much work ... SO tired now... ttyl!


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning! 

Sorry Lou I went sleeps! He's doing many of horror, knights in white satin, the first time ever I saw your face and then that is it bruno mars song??? Just the way your are???

It was funny actually cos earlier when they went through all the songs he sang I said to hubby, all really good covers and he should just release an album of them......And they did hahaha!

Well its Dday for my work today..............Government announce how many cuts and where and when they will occur within local authority councils ! Get ready for MORE strikes me thinks! x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Ellen! 

Let's hope you get a big redundancy pay out Ellen!! :thumbup: May start to make up for all the hassle they gave you! 

I'm worried about OH- he has a lump on the left hand side of his forehead and he says his head is stinging inside above his ear and that his head feels slightly 'foggy' ! I finally managed to persuade him to ring the doctors only for them to be fully booked up all bloody day!! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls... 

I dreamt that I had a massive falling out with both my parents :( not really sure what it was about! I had really bad foof ache in the night but it's ok now :shrug: so I don't think Jesus is coming just yet! 

Ellen is there a chance you could not have a job to go back to then?

X x x


----------



## SBB

That's weird Lou... Don't they have any emergency appointments? Has he booked in for tomorrow? I'm sure it's nothing, he's probably still slightly hungover and the lump is a coincidence! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He wouldn't say it was an emergency to them- took me ages to even persuade him to ring at all. It's definitely not a hangover- the jammy sod didnt even have a hangover on the Saturday morning! He fell over on ice on the Friday night when he went out (before he'd even had a drink :dohh:) and hit the other side of his head where he has a slight bruise. But this is on the other side to that?? :shrug: He also keeps getting a sharp pain in his ear! 

Have you got any other symptoms Suz? Any backache or loose bowels?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I agree with Suz Lou...........Try for an emergency appointment! Its what we pay taxes for after all! x

Yes Suz. There is a slim chance that they will combined jobs, as I work PT along with another 4 girls on our site. If they roll us into one or two roles but full time they can save a lot of cash.BUT they will have to offer me something else along the same lines due to my leave. I would rather take voluntary redundancy tho! 

Well bump was really uncomfy for me last night, and everything feels low AND ive just had to run to the loo.............Im sure its all a co-inky dink tho! x


----------



## babyloulou

For a number 2 run to the loo?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep! Couldnt get there quick enough!


----------



## SBB

Lou phone and make him an emergency appointment yourself - doesn't sound right although I'm sure it's nothing serious :hugs: 

My bump was very uncomfortable last night too :( 
Hmmm loose bowels - always!! I did feel like I needed to go a lot yesterday, and did actually go about 5 times!! But I'm not sure that means anything, that can be fairly normal for me :shrug: 

Ellen I think baby is coming soon for you!! Are you going for a walk today?

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I can barely drag my ass outside to do the recycling Suz so wont be walking today Hahahaha. Maybe when hubby gets home!

They do say the clear out starts a week or so before baby tries escaping so Jesus could be on his way!

Got to ring my MW toda and see what time Im there on Thursday cos Ive forgotten! Oops! x


----------



## babyloulou

He's gone to work- wouldn't let me ring! :shrug: 

We've got Yoga tonight- it's a partners session tonight for the last one. They teach him massage for labour and stuff apparently! Sounds quite good! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

That sounds really good Lou! Can you make him an appt for tomorrow or do you have to call in the morning? 

A week would be good for me, we can have baby jesus' room done by then I hope so that would be fine :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Ive been aiming for Dec 20th all the way Suz! So hopefully we get our wishes hahaha.............Watch us still waddling round in January! NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

That class sounds good Lou. I got DH to practice some massage on me last night, it was amazing!


----------



## SBB

BTW I don't have anyones mobile number, maybe PM them to me then when Jesus comes if I can't get on here I can text and you can update everyone? Lou I can send you a pic too on the iPhone and you can post it :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I know I bet we'll go over :dohh: ah well it'll be fun trying to evict them :haha:

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah will pm you in a mo Suz x

I cant believe that they COULD be in there still by the 2nc week in Jan! Thats frickin ages away.................ANd as I typed this bubs gave me a swift kick as if to say "Yep and Im staying put til then!" Hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

OH has been giving me back massages for the last few weeks every night- but he's not great at it! :rofl: It's like being beaten up and also leads to :sex: So I'm hoping she teaches him how to do it properly!! :rofl: :rofl:

Suz- yes unfortunately we have a stupid system where you have to ring in the morning you want the appointment. If you dont ring within the first 20 mins they're usually booked up! :dohh:

Everytime I say to anyone that both the midwife and my mum think I'm gonna go early people reply with "nah 99% of first babies are late!" we'll all be still waddling about in Feb!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I've PM'ed you now Suz. I don't mind being point of contact and picture poster! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Cool I'll send you mine too and I can post pics when your babies arrive too! 

Our docs have that system too - it's like phoning up for hot concert tickets! They're always engaged as soon as they open an you have to keep trying.. And yeh any more than 20 mins and you're screwed!! 

I hope he's not still in there in jan! OH will have to take unpaid time off work then... If Jesus can come at the beginning of the holidays that would be best :D

X x.


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah thats what we're hoping for Suz - Paul breaks up this friday for a fortnight then has his paternity leave after...........I really do not know how he will cope leaving baby once his time is up hahahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

Is his paternity leave flexible though? A lot of companies make you book it but will adjust it for baby's birth??


----------



## Rudeollie

Dont think you can Lou - well not what Ive read - it says he needs to give work a start date for the leave to begin and CAN change it but has to give 28 days notice?!??!?

Luckily he can work from home and his boss is lovely too so something could be arranged. Flip side tho Jan is SUPER busy for his team so could pose a problem. We'll see when this one rocks up and take it from there tho!


----------



## SBB

28 days notice!?! Yes because of course our babies let us know 28 days before they come!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

EXACTLY Suz! You can tell a frickin idiot made that rule up hahahaha! 

Gosh I think its sleepy time for me again soon, can barely keep my eyes open! x


----------



## babyloulou

I think most say that in the contract but can ve more flexible if they want to be. It's so ridiculous having to give 28 days notice! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

I've had breakfast Ellen- fed the dogs and just come back to bed! :haha: I'm soooo tired! Waiting for loads of parcels to be delivered for Xmas though and don't want to miss any but can hardly stay awake!! :sleep:


----------



## Rudeollie

Well I might had a kip on the sofa or I WILL miss our deliveries - the down side to a 3storey house when preggers is I cnat get down stairs fast enough to answer the door hahahaha! Just caught the post tho and it was my free cow & gate beany! So cute!


----------



## mrphyemma

Morning Ladies, hope you are all well. Its like a race to the finish line for you lot now. I can't wait to see all these lovely babies.
Ellen I think you have a pink bump. Don't know why, just a feeling x

AFM I have an early scan at 1.15pm today at the EPAU as I had some slight bleeding last Wednesday and brown discharge Thurs and Fri. Have had nothing since but still scared witless.


----------



## SBB

I hope it goes ok Emma, I'm sure it's all fine. I was in and out with bleeding and had brown bleeding constantly until gone 20weeks... I'm sure it's just fine :hugs: let us know...

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh emma hugs honey, of course you will be scared but like Suz said that sort of bleed does happen and all is ok! MY fingers are super tightly crossed for you honey xxx

Pink hey???? Well thats a pink to 2 blues now. ANymore for anymore???? Hahahaha 

Just had a little sleep then someone txt and woke me up to say my bosses boss has been given the heave ho from work! Yikes! x


----------



## SBB

Eek! 

I said pink too ellen for you! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Trust me Suz - its a good thing! 

Sorry hun you did say pink too didnt you? Ive just woke up please forgive me xxx

God I just wolfed down my lunch waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too fast and Im still STARVING! x


----------



## laura6914

Afternoon all. 

I acyually read all the posts and have totally forgot what im responding to :rofl:

So shocked but totally happy matt one the x factor. 
Pissed myself at you lot shocling your OHs with the tens machine :rofl:

Looks like there are some promising signs the LOs will be arriving soon. I emptied my bowels a week before shae came if thats any help at all. 

Lou, i hope OH is feeling better.Definitely worth getting his head looked at though. 

Sooooo, how is everyone today?xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Well I gave in girls and went to sleep! Just woke up so had another 3 hours! :lol: I'm jut so tired! I could go back to sleep again now! 

Emma- like the other girls said lots of them had spotting too- I really hope everything is ok- please let us know x

Ellen- that's crazy about your boss' boss! Do they deserve it? 

Laura- morning love :hi:


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies,
Well, BFN this morning so no go for Christmas baby news! but then again, we could still concieve during December.... DH suggested we go see a FS in January and he wants to get retested because he feels it's his fault. I'm not going to stress because I promised a stress free month and that's what we are going to do! HAVE A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww I'm sorry Verna. I hope Xmas brings some lucky magic dust for you :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Im sorry too Verna darling xxx You make sure you have a super lovely christmas and have lots and lots of fun cos Im sure next christmas will be exhausting with a new little edition to the family! x

LOL! Laura u make me laugh.........Forgetting everything u read. Baby brain Im guessing?!?!?.........................I read your posts and then had to leg it for the loo AGAIN! EIther my chinese last night was dodge or somethings starting!

Just watching Carlitos way! Been alseep through most of it tho hahaha x


----------



## mrphyemma

Not good news ladies.

Saw the gynae nurse who took loads of details and then I was called in for the ultrasound. The sonographer couldn't see anything on the normal scan so I was sent to empty my bladder and she performed an internal scan. There is a gestational sac and a yolk sac but so far no fetus. The gestational sac measures less than 6 weeks, maybe nearer to five weeks. I was sent back to the gynae nurse who queried my dates. She tried telling me my dates could be out due to delayed implantation etc but deep inside I know that is bullshit. She said everything looks as it should for 5+ weeks and there is nothing untoward to suggest that I will miscarry. She has arranged for a follow up scan on 29th December (that is Christmas ruined then) Her reasoning being by then we should definitely be able to see a fetus and a heartbeat. If I had the scan any earlier and still saw nothing I would still stress about it. I get her point but it doesn't help any. I asked about having blood tests, she said no because as there is a sac and yolk the figures would double like they should normally anyway?????! Not sure about that one.

I have removed my ticker as even if this pregnancy is viable the dates would be wrong. I knew I would jinx things. All I can do is pray my dates were wrong and that my little miracle has grown before the next scan. Thanks for your support x


----------



## Rudeollie

OH Emma sweetie :hugs::hugs: I am sorry no fetus was seen and it looks like dates are out etc etc but I will be keeping all my PMA for you until your next scan ok??? :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

awww hun I'm soooooo sorry but let's keep the positive thoughts and prayers hun hopefully its just too early and the little seed is hiding. I have everything crossed hun


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I'm so sorry Emma. We will keep everything crossed for that next scan- I'm sorry you have to wait so long for it- I hope it all turns out ok :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Emma I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: I really think they should see you again before Xmas, it's not fair to leave you hanging on... How far along do you think you should be? 
I am really hoping they're right and the dates are just wrong :hugs: everything crossed for your little miracle... 

Verna sorry you got a bfn :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hi girls happy monday to you all.

Verna so sorry about the BFN. Its only Dec 13 so you have more than enought days to try again!

Emma I am hoping you have a viable pregnancy. I wish you could find out sooner but just have to be patient I guess. xxoo

Suz I keep having weird dreams too. REally weird and vivid which is totally expected at this stage. Last night I dreamt we lived in Miami and our house was infested with alligators, snakes and bullfrogs. We were trying to find an exterminator to get rid of them. 

Ellen did you get cut from work? I hope not!

Lou I wish my DH gave me massages all the time like yours! But then again I don't think I would want it to turn into sex every single time! I mean, you just want the massage to relax you and be all about you, not about turning into something for him!

Busy week this week, I have a dentist appt and newborn class tomorrow and getting my highlights retouched on wednesday and then got DH's annual Xmas party on thursday and my 36 week pelvic exam appt friday.


----------



## babyloulou

Wow that's a busy week Casey! Make sure you make time for resting!! :hugs:

I know- everytime he promises me it'll be "just" a massage- but 75% of the time we fail......

Right I'm off to get ready for pregnancy yoga- got to be there in half an hour but OH is not back yet!! Hope he's remembered it's partners night tonight and he's supposed to be coming!! :shrug:


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks Ladies.

Going on my LMP I should be 6+3, going on ovulation I should be 6+1. They have me somewhere between 5 and 5+4 as there is a yolk sac present.

Verna I'm sorry about the BFN my lovely xx


----------



## SBB

That's not too far out then Emma - I think there's still reason to be hopeful :hugs: 

Hey KC :wave: weird dream you had! Hope your week isn't too busy to come by and see us - me and Ellen could pop our babies out at any time now!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I know Suz! I Can't believe how near to the end you are!! Its like a tim bomb ticking!


----------



## lisaf

Emma - I don't know if you want to just expect the worst, hope for the best at this point, but my FS had told me at my 6 week scan that they only see the heartbeat 80% of the time at 6 weeks in viable pregnancies. So if you were 6+1 that still falls into that window of it being very possible that everything is fine.

Will they do a blood test anyway? If you're spotting it could be due to low progesterone and if the HCG is going up but the progesterone is going down, it can be helped with progesterone suppositories. The downside is that it can also prolong something that is not viable :(

I wish they'd give you answers sooner! They really should scan you in a week at the latest to see again! :(


Everyone else - I keep forgetting what i've read too :dohh:
I just wanted to share that I've had a few very vivid/weird dreams lately... one was with an evil devil-child name Azarath... very freaky. I don't want to share too much of my dreams sometimes because I've already freaked you guys out a time or two :haha:

Lou - hope everything is ok with DH's head!
and my DH is the same about massages... the only massage that he can do without getting any 'ideas' is a foot rub... but he wimps out on those MUCH too soon for my taste!! More frustrating than anything else to get a fabulous foot rub but only for 1/2 the time you needed one!


----------



## SBB

I know! 

I had a bath and kept nodding off! I also nearly fell asleep at the solicitors earlier when we went in to sign our wills - it was sooo hot in there! I am very tired today :sleep: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lisa it's ok to freak us out with your weirdy dreams! :haha: 

I need some massages too :( If I ask OH he does it no problem, but he tries to get it over with so quick it's not relaxing at all! He does it at speed so it's like it's in fast forward! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I bought DH a massage book once so he could learn techniques and maybe figure out what he's doing wrong to get tired so fast :haha: (he probably just has no strength/muscles in his hands! :rofl:) Anyway.. once he realized it wasn't a 'sexy' massage book, he lost interested and didn't read it :dohh:

I've tried to show DH how awesome it can be to receive a long, relaxing massage... but somehow that still doesn't help him figure out how to give me the same kind of massages... he'll go for 1/3 of the time I do.. and keep asking 'is that good enough?' until I'm so annoyed I just say yes. :nope:


----------



## SBB

That's exactly what my oh does!! Or he'll do a nice massage then do something mean to really unrelax me! I think he's never had a proper massage so he doesn't know how nice it is... I've tried to give him a nice massage but he didn't really relax that much so didn't really work! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Lol... at least I know my DH isn't the only one pulling that crap! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

mrphyemma said:


> Not good news ladies.
> 
> Saw the gynae nurse who took loads of details and then I was called in for the ultrasound. The sonographer couldn't see anything on the normal scan so I was sent to empty my bladder and she performed an internal scan. There is a gestational sac and a yolk sac but so far no fetus. The gestational sac measures less than 6 weeks, maybe nearer to five weeks. I was sent back to the gynae nurse who queried my dates. She tried telling me my dates could be out due to delayed implantation etc but deep inside I know that is bullshit. She said everything looks as it should for 5+ weeks and there is nothing untoward to suggest that I will miscarry. She has arranged for a follow up scan on 29th December (that is Christmas ruined then) Her reasoning being by then we should definitely be able to see a fetus and a heartbeat. If I had the scan any earlier and still saw nothing I would still stress about it. I get her point but it doesn't help any. I asked about having blood tests, she said no because as there is a sac and yolk the figures would double like they should normally anyway?????! Not sure about that one.
> 
> I have removed my ticker as even if this pregnancy is viable the dates would be wrong. I knew I would jinx things. All I can do is pray my dates were wrong and that my little miracle has grown before the next scan. Thanks for your support x

:hugs: Emma sweety. I really hope that things work out for you... If it is any consolation, the first scan I went in for at 6 weeks didn't show anything but a sac, no yolk or anything. They told me they thought it was ectopic and prepared me for the worse again. I went back at 8 weeks and still no HB, but gestational sac and yolk was seen this time. We didn't see the hb until 10 weeks by the dates... which actually turned out to be 8 weeks in reality. I had late OV and Implantation on a Clomid round... I really hope that this is your story too. :hugs: xx

p.s you should ask them, demand if necessary, to check your progesterone levels. My progesterone level dropped by half in early pregnancy and I had to go on to the suppositories. I had to fight my GP tooth and nail to get him to do the tests though! If he hadn't, I don't think I'd be 51 days from giving birth right now! :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

So, I'm back from Edinburgh! We had such a lovely weekend. So relaxing! Missed my Puss cat though (I know saddo!) :haha:

Lou, hope the massage lesson was nice. My OH has been taught various massages from our visualisation classes, but has only given me one massage since the class! Supposed to have 3 a week!!!

Verna, sorry about the bfn :hug: hope you get your Christmas miracle.

Can't remember what else I've read that I've missed, but :hi: to all of you. 

oh yeah... X Factor!! That was a shock! Good luck to him though!


----------



## Rudeollie

Evening all - been shopping and walking! 

Jess glad you had a nice time! Good timing too, going this weekend rather than next! MEGA snow expected again from weds/thurs! And its not sad to miss your puss cat! xxx

Gosh Im tired out again! Think its excitment for babys arrival, ikea tomorrow night and chrimbo! Hehehe I am such a big kid! x


----------



## kcw81

Jess glad you had fun in edinburgh! welcome home.

ellen good job walking even though you didn't feel like it earlier!! 

Suz my DH doesn't know how to enjoy a proper massage either, he doesn't have the pateince to sit there that long. he also does not have the patience to massage me for more then 2 minutes!

You bought your DH a book and he still doesn't get it Lisa! haha. its a guy thing I think, they aren't wired that way. girls are better at giving massages although maybe not as strong.

Lou I forgot to say earlier, I hope Ste is ok! has the bump gone down any? I don't get where it came from??


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey - Was just reading something that will make u chuckle as a fellow family guy watcher! . Someone over here is trying to get Bird is the Word to number 1 in our record charts! I will lmao if they manage to get it to no1 for christmas!


----------



## lisaf

I think some guys learn early on that giving really GOOD massages is a very attractive thing to women, lol... some guys learn that massages=sex... but there are some players out there who give such awesome massages because it really does help them get the ladies!

Ok, I just found the most fun baby name site ever!!!! :) babynamewizard.com...
even shows you popularity by state in the US!! As well as over time etc etc...
the name finder tool is crazy detailed, lol!! You can pick a minimum and maximum number of letters, syllables, etc... its so fun!


----------



## Onelildream

bahahahaha, Lisa. I looked at that link u have on FB and died laughing. I totally want to find me a gun now...and a watermelon.


----------



## babyloulou

I looked at your link on Facebook too Lisa!! What bizarre pregnancy pictures!! :rofl:

Jess- welcome back darling :hugs: And you're not sad missing your cat!! I was almost in tears after 2 weeks away this summer because I missed my dogs so much! :blush:

Casey- no idea where the lump came from and it's not going down either! :shrug: He has a pain in his ear and it's hurting him to swallow now. He is definitely going to the doctors tomorrow!! He had a really bad ear/sinus infection 2 years ago and was incredibly poorly- we were in Barcelona at the time and he had to spend 6 days in bed in the hotel and we had to get an emergency doctor out to him! :-( He says it feels like the start of that again! I really hope it isn't! 

On a brighter note Yoga was really good tonight with the partner session. We practiced breathing techniques and labour poses. OH was also shown the best way to massage during labour and stuff. He really enjoyed it!

What are all you girls buying your OH's for xmas? Trying to get some more ideas...

xxx


----------



## lisaf

Umm, my DH is a video/computer game addict, so he's getting this expensive little gadget that tracks your head movement while playing a PC game and shifts your view along with your head. :shrug: its what he wanted.
He's also getting a new wallet and some other geeky toys.

And girls, I am in LOVE with that blog.. I want to post many many links to it!! :)
However, this last post I just read (and the comments below!) have kind of scared me a bit... https://pregnantchicken.squarespace...hey-dont-tell-you.html?currentPage=2#comments
Yikes


----------



## Rudeollie

OH no Lou! I get sinus infections and they are f*ckin horrid! DEF get his butt to the docs tomorrow - emergency appointment ANYTHING! Pleased the class was good tonight..........So what position are you fancying???

Present wise Ive bought loads of bits n bobs tbh. We're obviously takin each other away in Feb so agreed on a £50 limit............Ive got him 2 tops from Debenhams, 2 cd's, a few books and some Calvin Klein aftershave............Oh and some chocs! Oh and a new salt and pepper grinder thingy - he LOVES cooking stuff! He keeps looking at all his pressies and shaking his head in disbelief that Ive only spent £50 on it all hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!! That is good going for £50!!! :thumbup: I have already bought him quite alot (including the Flip camera and a new NorthFace coat) but his birthday is on 6th Jan too so need to plan for both lots of presents at once! :dohh:

I WILL make sure he goes tomorrow- don't want him ill for xmas and baby!! 

It was more positions to do while in labour to open the pelvis and relieve pain and stuff rather than actual birthing positions. Things like being on all fours and doing figure of eights with your hips during contractions and other weird and wonderful things! :haha: We couldn't stop giggling! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Jess when we went camping for 2 days I cried when we left cos I didn't want to leave the cats!! :haha: so you're not sad! Glad you had a good time... :hugs: 

I can't open that link :( my phone is shite I can't wait to be back online - should be Thursday hopefully... 

I am not getting oh anything! We just said we weren't going to bother this year :shrug: I kind of feel like we might regret it Xmas day, but I also don't want to just buy each other stuff for the sake of it, which is what it would be cos apart from an iPad there's nothing either of us need/want! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've got OH a "manly" backpack changing bag, Pro Evo 2011, A Gerber multitool, A silicone oven mitt and I'm going to get him some pants from Gap too! I spoil him every year!

Man, I have hives all over my body... have been soooo itchy for the last 3 days. Worst thing is I haven't been able to get to a pharmacy to get some antihistimines yet... Also got a rash that is like insect bites all over my neck and chest... apparently not harmful to the baby in anyway... just annoying to me and could go on til 3 months after birth!!! Also think I may have piles... :blush: It's very itchy down there too... IYKWM....


----------



## lisaf

aw Jess that sounds awful! :( I have loads of creams and lotions around my house from my perpetual eczema problems.


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's just really annoying!! and of course the more I scratch the more it itches!! an antihistamine should sort me out... and some cool baths... and some will power to not scratch!!! :)


----------



## lisaf

slap it if you cannot bear it... it doesn't break the skin but totally satisfies the urge to scratch!

Oatmeal baths can help (with the special bath stuff of course, never been brave enough to use food-oatmeal and worry about clogging the pipes :rofl:)
Also.. pat yourself dry, don't rub yourself dry when you get out.
All stuff I'm sure you know already though! :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- that's how my itchiness started!! :shock: I still get the hives all over too! God i hope you're not going to get what I've got! :shock:

I've bought my OH FIFA 2011 instead of Pro Evo, also some PJs and a few other bits. I thought about a man-bag to use as a changing bag but I couldn't find a nice one. Which did you get? X


----------



## babyloulou

The oatmeal stuff made me itch even more!! The only things working for me are Oilatum bath emolient (which i highly recommend), antihistamines and steriod cream x


----------



## kcw81

sorry jess about your itchers! that would drive me crazy!

ellen hahaha if they make that the number one song I would die. that song is soooo irritating but funny on family guy. there was a special one hour xmas epi last night of FG and I have it recorded and can't wait to watch it! I love the new ones cuz I have seen the olds so many times.

Lou your poor gosh darn OH!! The flood, a mysterious lump and possible infection, whats next?? maybe he is getting this new problem in a sort of sympathetic psycosematic way, you know like, to match up with all your troubles. I know I spelled that word wrong, who cares!

Suz I am same as you, not buying gifts for eachother. we are spending so much on the baby and we just had a big holiday in hawaii and we seriously just don't need the added pressure of trying to figure out what to get eachother. Last time we agreed no gifts it felt so stressfree but then he ended up making me a little photo album and I was touched but felt bad since I did nothing!

Lisa sounds like you are hitting the spot with the geek gifts, he should be very happy! 

I guess if any of you were trying to think of stuff and couldn't do like Jess and get something baby related that is useful or fun for the daddy. that diaper bag is an excellent idea since it is manly. or a tshirt that says Big Poppa or something.

Well I better go try an check out lisas links.


----------



## Peach Blossom

This is the man bag I got hon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0006H596C/ref=oss_product

I think the condition I have is: prurigo of pregnancy... hoping that it calms down soon! I'm driving myself mad! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's another thing KC is the stress of trying to find something to buy each other! We already have SOOO much going on with the house etc that's it's too much to add another pressure with a deadline! If we hadn't just moved we might do pressies but we'd definitely set a limit... 

Jess you poor thing :( I hope you can get something to help soon :hugs: 

Ok I hurt all over so I'm going to sleep! 

Night girls :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

You could always make it a no-money gift... 
things like coupons good for one diaper change... anytime anywhere (to save and use for the real stinky explosive ones!)


----------



## babyloulou

It's absolutely infuriating Jess! I realised the other day when I looked at my pregnancy journal that I have now been itching 24 hours a day for over 28 weeks!! :-( No wonder im not loving pregnancy! :dohh:

That's a nice bag Jess. I didn't realise you could actually get changing bags for men- I was just looking at man-bags and most were a bit poncey! I like that one youve bought though- looks like my OHs kind of bag- nice and simple! :thumbup:

I am lying on the bed on my iPhone while OH is reading his nightly story to the bump ( he bought a book and does a story a night) - he is really getting into it tonight! It's a jungle story and he's doing animal voices and everything!! The baby is going mad! Spinning,kicking everything!! I think he likes his Daddys silly acting skills! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Ps lou I liked these man bags when I was looking https://www.happybags.co.uk/changing-bags-for-dads/skip-hop-dash-deluxe-sh-dad.html there's a few on the site 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ps lou I liked these man bags when I was looking https://www.happybags.co.uk/changing-bags-for-dads/skip-hop-dash-deluxe-sh-dad.html there's a few on the site 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, how cute Lou... Bless your OH! Yeah, it's a good bag for a bloke I think.. I have a more feminine one on my wish list! :haha: We'll have to have 2 of everything! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lisa that's a good idea! 

Lou your OH is so cute! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Aww Lou I love Ste. Sorry about your horrible itchy pregnancy!

night Suz xxoo

That is a good idea about coupongs lisa!


----------



## babyloulou

Oo I like some of them Suz- some of them are expensive to say they are being wasted on a man!! :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, Ladies. I think we were talking about wht we got our Hubbys for Christmas? I got hubs a bluray player, shoes, dress coat, dvds and blurays galore, and some random shirts etc.

Been rearranging the house. Did our room yesterday, DDs today. Looks nice. It's fun to have a change and it forces me to clean every nook and crannie!

Tomorrow's our big day.... boy or girl.... ??? Guesses???


----------



## kcw81

so excited for you chell!! I am guessing a girl for you and a boy for ellen.


----------



## babyloulou

Same as Casey- I think boy for Ellen and girl for you Chel xx


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
hope everyone is well, wow there is a lot of pages, unfortunately cant get through them all

Verna- so sorry about the BFN hon, but like I said earlier sounds like you have a great plan for the new year and pma, it will happen for you- the right baby will come along when he or she is meant to :hugs:
Also how is your uncle doing? Mine isnt doing very good- unfortunately we got some awful news tonight that the doctors said they cant do anything more for him, even though he got diagnosed less than 2 months ago and sent him home initially stating there was nothing wrong with him. I am devestated and so are my parents- I may go out to see him, not sure yet.

Em- I am sorry to hear you are having problems hon. I pray that your repeat scan shows your little beanie. :hugs: stay relaxed and take it easy as much as possible. 

Ellen- did I miss a bump photo? I know the girls are guessing the gender. Is that based on your symptoms or did you have some photos? Not long now for you, how exciting :hugs:

Chell- yeah, gender scan tomorrow, have fun. I remember seeing one bump pic awhile back for you and I am going to guess girl :hugs:

Hello Lisa, Lou, Jess, Suz, Sandi, Laura and the rest of you fine ladies.


----------



## lisaf

Hi Britt!
Sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs: Must be very hard! :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi Britt. Also sorry to hear about your Uncle. Prayers being said for you family. XX


----------



## kcw81

Britt I am sorry about your uncle hun. xxoo

This question is for Ellen and Suz and those who have already had their LO, I am 36 weeks now and the baby is more active than ever. He moves around so much and so crazily, especially at night. Now I can totally see him move around and I see his elbow or foot or whatever trying to poke through my belly. I swear he goes crazy and I was under the impression that at 36 weeks the baby slows down. Please let me know what you think and what happened with yours!


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I know I'm not as far gone as you but my bubs has been more active at nights the last week or so than he has for months. I get body flips, feet sticking out everything!

Britt- hi :hi: So sorry about your uncle :hugs: 

Well girls I got zero sleep last night!! My bump and back were SO painful! I was nearly in tears! It was like heavy period pain. Constant though and not in waves. It was making me feel sick the pains were so strong! I'm gonna give the midwife a call in a bit though x


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls! Dropped off the radar last night cos felt rubbish! Managed to kinda sleep but then woke at 6am aching all over and bump giving it some major BH welly!

Casey - This one has got MUCH more active as the end draws near. The rule is the same until labour pretty much - Less than 10xmovements a day and call your midwife! They shouldnt stop/slow down with their moves at any stage now...............All that should happen is that the movements become different, less little pokes and prods and more swooshes and big flips etc! xxx

Britt - I am so sorry to hear about your uncles prognosis. I do hope you can manage to get to visit him..............I know from my losing my dad within a few months last year it really helped my cousins to handle things by visiting. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family honey xxx

Right got to ring Tesco AGAIN and kick off - cos the phone I managed to order??? The one due LAST weds??? STIL NOT EFFIN HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS: Lou - you OH is sweetheart! x Jess - Sorry for the hives & itching - hope it clears up asap xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Crossed Lou! Crikey we must have been homed into each others pain last night cos thats what I was like...................My back hurts and its like I imagine a kidney infection would be.


----------



## babyloulou

Well in your case i hope it IS the start of labour!! :thumbup: In my case I'm praying it's not yet!! Has your back ache stopped now? 

I actually fell asleep at one point and woke up feeling like someone had stamped on my belly! It was like getting cramp in your calf but in my bump! :-/ OH said i almost screamed and shot up in bed! He was terrified! I know when i ring the midwife though she'll just say "oh you shouldn't be getting pains like that! Ring me if they get into a pattern"!! It's what she says for everything!!! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

PS: is BnB playing up for you this morning?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yes its playing silly beggars!

Well make sure you tell her how painful its been and reiterate your mums history! Silly cow cant just fob everything off until later on.................Gosh these MW annoy me sometimes!

The back ache is still there a bit - It was MUCH worse when I was laid down tho.


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah mine only seems to be so bad at night. I'm fine now! I've still got diarrhoea though! :blush: Maybe that's what's causing the actual pains!?!? :shrug: :shrug:

Well I've had OHs Flip camera delivered this morning which is a big relief! I've ordered ALL my Xmas presents online and hardly anything has arrived yet! It said on the news yesterday that post is about to be delayed again if the snow comes back too- so I really want everything to arrive this week! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Well i JUST got something I ordered on Nov 30th!!!!!!!!!!!!! It bloody nuts! And Ive just had to stick out a huge ikea bag FULL of plastics for recycling..........Its been 6 weeks since ours got done cos of the snow!!!!!!!!! I hope they take it all for me......I get a bit stressed over bin collections hahaha!

Hows lumpy head feelin today??? x


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Lou I'm sorry you got no sleep :( to be honest period pains/backache is classic early labour. It may be nothing though. If you started having contractions now do you know if they'd stop them? The good thing is that if bubs was born now he'd be fine... I know it's not ideal of course but at least he'd be ok :hugs: 

My bump was v uncomfortable as well last night, plus I have a shoulder thing where it all gets knotted up and cos I have to sleep on my side it's killing at the moment!! 

KC I agree with Ellen - Totally normal for the amount of movement. Baby Jesus properly rolls and wriggles and I can see every movement! It's more than before so I think it's wrong (in my case) that it slows down now... I know they have a bit less room but the movements are much stronger and more visible... 

Britt Hun I'm sorry about your uncle :hugs: 

Chell I guess :pink: let us know!! 
X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and lou as I've said before I think :blush: I find poo pain and period pain feel exactly the same!! So perhaps it's just poo pain :haha: 
And also worse lying down/trying to sleep. I guess everything is more squished! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's the thing- I knew deliveries were delayed but thought "oh well still over two weeks til Xmas" and ordered all the pressies! Never realised we were going to get hit by more snow! :dohh:

OHs lump has turned sausage shape going up his forehead so I think it's a swollen sinus or something!?! He's dosed up on painkillers for his ear and had managed to get into the doctors at 5:10!! He's more worried about the cottage though to be honest. The damage is worse than we originally thought. The kitchen is wrecked too- the fitted units all need replacing, the built in cooker and fridge, all the electrics, the living room floor, the wooden stairs are showing water damage at the bottom, the ceiling in the kitchen needs rebuilding!! It's an absolute mess and is going to cost thousands and thousands!! He's waiting to hear back from the claims people at the insurance company today - he's very worried about it!! 

Well i think i might try and pysche up some energy and go shopping to Derby city centre today! I could do with getting Xmas pressies for my Mum and Stepdad. I need Xmas cards, wrapping paper and want to go to Lush to make up a big box for OH! I might treat myself to a veggie Nandos while I'm there! Yum!! 

What plans gave you got today? X


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Suz! It took me that long to type that last post that you'd posted in the meantime! 

I know I should get it checked out really but the MW is useless!! I'm in on Thursday anyway for an appointment so will mention it then unless it gets worse! 

How's the house stuff going?? Xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Suz! Sounds like we are all heading from the knackers yards doesnt it hahaha!

Awww Lou - Im so sorry the cottage is so bad! I really hope the insurance peeps come through for you guys............Its the LAST thing you need right now! xxx Glad OH;s got into the docs tho! xxx

Im housebound cos the weathers like a bloody monsoon at the mo! Gonna do some nesting activites I think and then sleep cos its a night trip to Ikea for me later on! I MIGHT treat DH to something nice out for tea while we are there too, seen as [email protected] put Nados into my head hahaha x


----------



## SBB

God the cottage sounds like a nightmare :nope: I really hope the insurance pull their finger out and get it sorted for you... Any idea what caused the leak? 

Yeh mention it to your MW Thursday... Hope your OHs doc appt goes ok too and it's just a sinus thing or something... 

House all ok, going to strip the woodchip from baby jesus' room today :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Mmm I want a nice dinner too! Might just get OH to pick up some nice pizza express pizzas to have at home :) 

Ikea is always best at night, what you getting Ellen? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Let all have a nice treat today - seen as we've all suffered a crapy nights kip!

We're getting the chair for the nursery, some fabric so I can make the tie back for the nursery (and maybe a few cushions) Need a few piccie frames and some light bulbs for our bedside lamps.............Ive got it into my head that as soon as bubs arrives the bulbs will go and we wont have any light at 3am! hahaha!

I'll end up buying a tonne of other stuff too no doubt. Oh in fact, we've to choose a new dinner set too! See - ALWAYS something else I need from Ikea! x


----------



## babyloulou

It was a burst water pipe in the kitchen ceiling Suz. It froze and then thawed out in the crazy weather we had. We are lucky it only leaked over one night really! OH had been there the day before and all was fine. Luckily someone who saw the For Sale sign decided to be nosey and they were peering through the windows. They saw the water dripping from the ceiling and went and knocked on next door. Our wonderful ex-neighbours then ran and switched off the water from the stopcock outside to stop any further damage! I'm going to order them some flowers this week!


----------



## SBB

That's really nice of your neighbours lou, I'm glad they stopped it before it caused any further damage... Yeh I thought it might have been a frozen pipe - damn weather!! 

Ellen when you're in ikea, Every time you pick something up to put in your trolley, ask yourself 'do I NEED it? Will I USE it?' if it's not a definite yes to both, step away!!! :haha: 

X x. X


----------



## babyloulou

Bloody insurance company are saying we are not covered for water damage now!!! Wankers! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

What?! That can't be right... God you really don't need this stress :( 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh effin hell Lou! I HATE insurance people! They are such robbing b*stards! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Absolute wankers!!


----------



## SBB

Oops I fell asleep by accident :) in the bed under the covers :rofl: 

Insurance companies are c***s! Keep on at them lou they will always try and not pay somehow :hugs: 

Ok I might make a jacket potato for lunch :) 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO! Suz - Ive just HAD a jacket spud and salad for my lunch and now [email protected] off for a kip hahahaha!

Yep Lou totally agree - bombard them with plenty of calls and letters kicking off. They are such [email protected]! x


----------



## babyloulou

OH asked for a recording of the call where he was supposedly told we are no longer longer covered for water damage. They have just rang back to say a manager listened to it and he was told. So OH said "ok send me a copy" at which point the girl said "er why?" she then went on to tell OH how offended she was that he was basically calling her a liar! OH kept his temper and said "never said that i just want the tape" so again she said "why don't you believe me sir?" - this went on for ages before she said she would have to ask a manager and hung up on him!! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Well lou she's also calling him a liar if he says he wasn't told and she says he was!! I really do hate insurance people. Surely one of the main risks in an uninhabited property is flooding so it would be stupid for them not to cover it. Idiots. 
Just insist you get to hear that tape. Is Ste 100% sure or is there a chance he could have been told that? 

Ellen I'm actually having 3 jacket potatoes :rofl: but they're not baking potatoes they're teeny weeny Maris pipers cos that's all we have!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well from what I've researched apparently after the bad winter last year insurance companies paid out so much money on burst pipes that most have removed it from policies. The worst hit are "unoccupied" policies as these are the highest risk houses! Unfortunately OH swapped us to that policy a couple of weeks ago!!! Now the argument is over whether the lad on the phone told him at the time yhat the water clause would be taken off. No OH is not 100% sure. He is sure he didn't hear it being said as he definitely would have queried it (as we have a stream on our road and are right next to the River Derwent) but he admits the lad could have reeled off a load of crap and he might not have listened to it all! Just got to wait and see I guess! :shrug: Check your policies though girls before the next big freeze!! 

On a brighter note I'm in Nandos on my own reading a Pregnancy mag!! Hardly the way to get shopping done!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Lou - glad you have got yourself out for a bit and a treat! I hope they call back and things go your way sweetie xxx

This is kinda what we had happen the other morning................Our outside tap froze and thawed and caused the pipe under our kitchen sink to burst. LUCKILY I was washing and noticed the under neath of my fabric conditioner was soaking!!!! (And lucky DH was home cos I wouldnt have known what the eff to do!)


----------



## babyloulou

It's quite scary the damage it can do so quickly!! OH had been the evening before. We can reckon it can only have been leaking for a few hours and the damage is incredible!! :shock:

OH rang back. They've said a definite no. They are sending a copy of the call within 7 to 10 days! I think we've stuffed it!! :growlmad:


----------



## babyloulou

PS: as for your outside tap you need a tap sock Ellen!! :haha: I'm actually serious! My mum made us put one on our tap in that cold weather and it worked! Even the outside tap didn't freeze!! (pity we weren't so diligent about the cottage! :dohh:) 

It's one of these you need..... 

https://wap.ebay.co.uk/Pages/ViewItem.aspx?btnWatch=btnWatch&aid=310248151647&emvcc=0


----------



## SBB

Oh no lou so you'll have to pay for it? 
I know it's awful but try not to stress about it, what's done is done, at least your selling so you can get some of the money back you'll have to spend :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! How cute are taps socks?!??! Hehehehe

Yeah Suz is right, hard I bet but dont stress and stick a bit extra on the end of the sale to try cover any losses!

Right I am struggling to walk at the mo cos I THINK bubs is sat right on the emergency exit! Lord knows how i will walk round ikea - I look like JOhn bloody Wayne! x


----------



## kcw81

Oh you poor girls with your all night aches and pains! that sucks so bad! we are supposed to be getting rest now before the baby gets here!! not losing sleep! 

Lou I am so sorry about the insurance debacle. I hope it doesn't end up costing too terribly much. I am really super glad your neighbors noticed it when they did. I just can't beleive they would omit burst pipes from the policy, it seems so necessary where you live. I have asked my DH about what HE told our insurance company in order to get them to pay but it is probably different from UK. I will let you know, I remember he had to describe the water damage in a certain way in order for it to be covered... 

And I feel really bad for Ste! He must be miserable right now with the sausage sinus and the insurance thing. then there is you who is in awful pain. hugs to you guys. not fair! hopefully things are going to tip the other way for you soon karma-speaking.

haha Ellen I want to see you waddle around ikea like you been riding ahorse for 10 days straight!


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, Ladies just getting ready to head out in about an hour! Woohoo! I'm guessing a girl as well. What the heck are we going to name her if it's a girl?! Maddie wants to name her Gabriella. We could nickname her Ella or Gabby. I actually do not know any children with those names right now.... Most of my church buddies have babies with cute names, I'm like "Awwwww. I love that name. Too bad you used it first!"


----------



## kcw81

Oh yeah, thanks girls for the responses to my Active Baby query. MAkes me feel better that everyone else feels it too. Its just that DH has been putting his hand on there and feeling for himself how crazy the baby is being, like the baby is going to burst out of my skin and he said "that is not normal!" like he knows. but it scared me.

good luck chell, can't wait to hear about it


----------



## Onelildream

no time to read up...I hope all is well. Sorry about the leak, again. I hope you have some backup $ to fix it, Lou. Sounds expensive. :(

I dreampt about the ultrasound all night....;)


----------



## Rudeollie

YAY! Good luck Chell honey! Both lovely girls name btw (says the girl called Ellen Gabrielle!) Hahaha

THANKS CASEY (!) Loooooads of sympathy of you there hahahaha Joking, Im sure I will look funny to everyone........Ive even got glammed up for it. How sad is that?!?!? Hahaha


----------



## kcw81

haha Ellen! I know what you mean about getting glammed up for simple outings. I do that too. I mean showering and doing my hair and putting on matching clothes that aren't sweats feels like I am glammed up these days!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha glad its not just me then Case! Ive even sprizted on some perfume.............dor the first time in AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGES!

Hubbys going to think he's on a promise tonight. And he is..........I want KFC hahaha!


----------



## lisaf

KC - if you and your husband haven't discovered it yet... you might like the British show Coupling... there is a whole episode about how guys think of pregnancy/childbirth like the alien bursting through the stomach in that movie :rofl: Your DH's comment reminded me of that episode... man I love that show!

Lou - I really hope you guys can get it sorted... I know here in the US they can get away with all kinds of stuff by just putting it in the policy and not really explaining it to you... you signed the policy so you're screwed if you didn't understand what you were signing :( I hope things are a bit different there. Its really common for insurance companies to drop certain expensive things from policies even here. It was a huge deal with all those hurricanes becaues homeowner's insurance doesn't usually cover flooding and a lot of people don't realize that (flooding and water damage are different things though I guess so it still covers from some water damage usually?)
Keep pushing! You might get them to back down and cover it. If they misrepresented the policy to you guys, it might be in their interest to retroactively cover you rather than deal with a complaint being filed etc.

I like those names Chell!

I had some WEIRD dreams again last night girls!


----------



## lisaf

My dreams-
#1 I dreamt that my doctor told me yesterday that we were having a girl and that I had to decide if I should tell my DH or if I should pretend to be surprised at our ultrasound tomorrow. - Guess we'll find out if I'm right soon! :) :haha:
#2 I dreamt that I had a home birth with a midwife.. gave birth on the toilet (this was apparently the plan for easy cleanup) almost in a trance where either it felt like it was only half an hour or it really happened that fast and I didn't even really notice the birth itself or getting cleaned up. _This part gets gross - don't say I didn't warn you  _

Spoiler
BUT I was shocked to see how much blood got everywhere (just the remains after being wiped up). I saw that the blood had seeped INTO the toilet seat itself somehow and made a mental note that we'd need to buy a new toilet seat now. Then I sat on the toilet to deal with the period flow after birth and it was a freaking waterfall. It was gushing out so fast I had to use my hands to block the spray that was bouncing up out of the toilet
 Anyway, the baby was just an afterthought, lol... I even left the baby behind to go run some errands a few hours after giving birth. 
#3 This one was a lot weirder and harder to explain but it involved a jump rope demonstration by a celebrity who was copying a video from the 80s (that was somehow a famous thing in my dream but doesn't really exist)... a girl in handcuffs, and Sue Sylvester - a character from the show Glee


----------



## kcw81

wow lisa your dreams are sooo crazy!! gross about all the blood too!

maybe you will have a girl and this was esp. I will have to check that show out you mentioned, sounds funny!


----------



## lisaf

lol... well I blame that gross dream on that blog thing I linked on here yesterday :haha:
I wish I could explain the 3rd one better but its one of those storylines that just falls apart when you try to explain it to someone else, lol!


----------



## SBB

Whoa Lisa that's some pretty graphic birth dream!! All the birth dreams I've had, I can't remember the labour at all! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: Lisa- a dream therapist would have a field day with you!! :haha:

Thanks for all the love girls- guess we're just gonna have to suck it up and pay what needs paying! :shrug:

I'm annoyed again now though cos OH never got his doctor appointment! :growlmad: The doctor cancelled because of a big emergency! :-/

I am shattered from my day of shopping! Bump and back ache now! :haha:

Casey- I agree with Lisa- Coupling is a great program! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Aw I hope you're wrong about the insurance not coming through! :( :hugs:
And that is just wrong about DH not getting in to see the doctors... does that somehow qualify you to be bumped to the head of the line tomorrow?


----------



## kcw81

Lou I am impressed with your overall attitude toward the insurance problem! I would be stressed out to the max but you seem pretty level headed and reasonable. good job!


----------



## Smile4me

I have a FS appointment on 1-11-11 ... maybe that's a sign ladies?
lol


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies. Just popping in to keep up. Sorry about everyone's aches and pains. It only gets worse til they're outta there unfortunately. 
Casey, Cade never slowed down by much but lots of babies movements are as powerful as we're use to as they get more cramped. Cade started to feel more rolling and stuffed than jabs and kicks at the end. Don't know if that makes any sense....? Lol. And of course remember how fast these babies pack on chub at the end too. According to my last ultrasound Cade would've gained a whole pound in the week before he was born. 
I'm sorry for the pipe issues. House maintainence sucks in general much less with those problems too.
I need another baby born ladies!!!!!! Lol


----------



## caz & bob

fx all goes well smile :wave: girls x x x


----------



## NurseKel

P.S. verna I sure hope it's a sign for you! Fingers crossed.

Chell, I say girl as well.
Lisa, for some reason I think girl for you also.


----------



## SBB

We're working on it kel - should have another baby born for you soon!! 

Verna I hope it's a sign :D 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Thanks Kel!!! hehe, if wishing could make it happen, I think this must be a girl too!
Any guesses from you other girls before tomorrow?

I'm anxiously waiting here for Chelle to come back from her scan!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Goodness me! Ive raced round Ikea wanting to come home to see what colour Chells got and NOTHIN YET!!!!!!!!!!!! Crikey hahaha!

Well I ache from head to foot from shopping - took over an hour to get there due to a big crash but finally got everything we wanted.........And I changed my mind on the nursery chair. Which worked out well as it was half the price of the other one! bonus! 

Lisa - You dreams are cuckoo! Hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Lisa I think I already said but I think :pink: 

Glad you got everything Ellen :D 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Chel texted me .... :)


----------



## lisaf

can you tell us?!?!


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo tell, tell....


----------



## lisaf

lol... ok now you're just being mean by dangling it out there ;)

I'm assuming she's trying to notify family first or something so the news doesn't leak?


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies! just home from the dentist and getting ready for our newborn class tonight. Chell where are you??


----------



## lisaf

lol, this is torture!!! I promise I won't keep you girls waiting long tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Chell better log on here pretty quick and tell us! Lisa, I think you are going to have a boy. Ellen a boy too and I already said Chell a girl.

Verna, just saw your post about the FS appt in Jan. What will they do there? Tests for you and DH? I wouldn't think you needed to try anything extreme yet since we know for sure that you and DH can make a baby together! But I understand wanting to know if there is a slow down.


----------



## kcw81

Lisa I am sorry but when is your appt again? next week?


----------



## lisaf

tomorrow morning!!!! 9am!!! :)
I might jump on an tell you girls first, lol... I know you won't 'out' me on facebook or anything!

And I hate to tell you, but I'm 'always' right about things so this LO better be a girl, mommy doesn't like being wrong ;) :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls,
another whacky busy day for me and now I have just booked myself for a stupid 6 hour road trip on Friday to the middle of no where for work :dohh: good gosh it normally slows right down for me for Christmas.

I just want to say I read all your kind words about my uncle, you ladies are seriously so sweet and unbelievable to write all those wonderful messages for someone you recently met, I can tell you it meant a lot to me...thank you:hugs: You are all top notch.

Lisa- are you kidding me gender scan already tomorrow???? :happydance::happydance::thumbup: My guess is girl

also did Chell not update us on the gender scan??....how cruel :winkwink:

hope everyone is well
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

lol wow Britt, I can't believe you're still traveling so much!! Don't know how you do it!


----------



## Onelildream

Stupid internet


----------



## Onelildream

SORRY!!!!!! We were out all day without internet! I should have told Verna to tell you! It's a BOY!!!! of course.....it's a clomid boy epidemic! lol

Lova ya'll! I'll post pics tomorrow. I'm beat!


----------



## Onelildream

Triple post! You'd think I was excited or something!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Congrats Chelle!!!! 
I think I'm doomed for my scan tomorrow :dohh: :rofl: No WAY I could possibly be having a girl :haha:

and Jess.. you may want to have that double checked again ;) :haha:


----------



## kcw81

oh congrats Chell! I was wrong!

good luck tomorrow lisa!

sorry about your wacky road trip cat! maybe it will be fun.


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww another little dude for the club! Congrats Chell! xxx

Lisa - Perhaps you will be our second clomid girl after all hun! Cant wait to know........THEN its MY turn ok? hahahaha If this one ever comes out!

Slept better last night but feel rubbish and MORE tired today. Hate this bloody symptom spotting - EVERYTHING seems to be a labour sign. GRUMP!


----------



## SBB

Yay congrats chell! Wow it really is unbelievable!! Are you pleased? 

Lisa can't wait to hear about yours! 

Ellen what's your gut instinct on yours? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Chel- oh my god!! Another boy! Congrats honey :happydance:

I've changed it on the first page and it's now an absolutely incredible *10:1 to the boys!!*  :shock:

Lisa- I hope you get a girl as I know how much you want one. It'll still be a gorgeous little baby if it's a boy though :hugs:

Ellen- I swear we are just living the same life in different parts of the country!! I slept really well last night too for the first time in ages but feel rubbish now!! I have a cracking sore throat too :-( 

I am really hoping the rest of my packages come today as the weather forecast is NOT looking good for tomorrow onwards!! :shock:

I'm now going Lisa with girl and Ellen with boy xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Suz! My gut says boy bu then whos wouldnt with our stats hey! Hahaha!

Got some SERIOUS nesting going on! Just rearrange loooooooads in bubs room, cleaned all the bathrooms and am now about to scan in some of the scan pics to frame THEN Im oranising all our paperwork. Keep gettin super shooty foof pains....................xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry Lou we crossed posts! Freaky about our sleep etc...........ANd the snow is NOT looking good or our way is it?? FX all our pressies turn up! x


----------



## babyloulou

I know!! I think if this snow goes the way it says it will then we're all gonna start praying that yours and Suz's bubs hang on for 40 weeks rather than trying to hurry them up!! The next week or so sounds awful! :nope:

Well I almost feel like i shouldn't say this out loud to tempt fate but.... My itching appears to have gone girls!! :happydance: :shock: :shock: :happydance: My rash has gradually disappeared over the last week but I was still really itchy- so I kept going with the steriod cream and antihistamines! Then yesterday no itching at all! I even forgot to take an antihistamine last night! I thought it was just a flukey day until I woke up this morning and.... Nothing!!! :happydance: God I hope it stays away! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Lou that is FAB news! Just what you need after a sh*tty few days with the house flooding! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## SBB

Cleaned ALL the bathrooms - how many do you have?!?! :haha: 

I slept well last night, but woke at 6.30 and went for a wee, got back into bed and got comfy then Jesus started wriggling and I got major period pains!! Then I got up and went for a number 2 :blush: it's like he was pushing it out :rofl: sorry for the TMI but it really hurt when he was wriggling! Still got period ish pains though and the inside of the tops of my legs hurt... Surely it can't be long now! 

I can't believe its 10:1 :wacko: 

Ellen it's so exciting to find out what colour you've got cos when we find out the baby will actually be here!!!

Hope all your packages arrive lou :) 
Our weather is pretty mild at the moment, it's raining a piddly little bit... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yay lou that's the good karma in return for the shitty flood!! :happydance: 

Either that or you've just passed it on to jess :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no dont say that Suz hahaha! Poor Jess! x

All the bathrooms is maybe a bit OTT! We've one main big one, and ensuite then a long downstairs watercloset - its about 3 mtrs long and a ft wide lol! 

Oooooh maybe Jesus is trying to escape before his big day hahaha! Perhaps the 25th is just TOO much pressure for the poor lad! x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no!! Dont tell Jess that!! :haha: (Jess if you read this I didn't mean to! :rofl:) 

Those pains sound quite exciting Suz!! Do you feel like something is going to happen? 

My RLT has arrived this morning so I'm going to start that today. Also realised yesterday that I hadn't started the Perineal gel stuff yet either- so gonna start that today too! 

OH and I put the stickers up in the nursery yesterday! It's nearly finished now! :happydance: We stopped at 10pm though as I started crying! :blush: It's amazing that I can stay calm over the flooding and the thousands it will cost us but I can get so upset because I couldn't work the new nappy bin!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god Ellen- we even have the exact same bathrooms!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

HA! NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is gettin too freaky now Lou................

Awww bless you crying at the bin! Ive ot my friend coming round tonight to show me how to put the wrapper in ours cos I couldnt do it and kicked it across the room the other day hahahaha I dont tend to get teary now over stuff I just get severe RAGE! x


----------



## babyloulou

Is it the Tommee Tippee Sangenic you've got? It's like bloody rocket science!! After I'd stormed off crying for a bath OH figured it out and said he is going to show me how it works when "you are emotionally ready"':haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

NOt ours is the angelcare one.............It came with a casette in but I dont know how the frick the install them! If I dont figure it out before bubs arrives hubby may come home from work on his first day back to find me jibbering in a corner about it hahahaha!

God Im ravenous today! Gonna have to raid the fruit bowl as have nothing fun in to eat!


----------



## SBB

Nah I don't really feel like anythings about to happen... I don't know though, the pains seem to just come and go... We'll see!!

Jess - how is the itching? Any better? 

I tend to be able to handle big things too lou, then bawl over something silly! It was 10pm though and you'd had no sleep the night before so I'm not surprised you were a bit emotional!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Is it the Tommee Tippee Sangenic you've got? It's like bloody rocket science!! After I'd stormed off crying for a bath OH figured it out and said he is going to show me how it works when "you are emotionally ready"':haha: :haha: :haha:

:rofl: that's hilarious!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies!!

Lou, so sorry about all the flood/insurance hassle. :hugs: Yay for itchiness disappearing though! :happydance: Antihistamines seem to be keeping mine at bay for the most part, so I don't blame you for passing it on!! :rofl:

Chell, a BOY?! Congrats!! Maybe Lisa is right and I should ask them to double check baby Peach at the next scan! :haha:

My Sister had her baby yesterday! I went up to Oxford to see him yesterday afternoon and he is GORGEOUS!! Definitely got our family nose!! :haha: He weighed in at 7lbs 1oz and labour was 7 hours long. She did it all without any pain meds... not even gas and air!! She didn't enjoy it, she just felt so sick with the meds last time that she didn't want any this time. They wouldn't let her in the water either as she tested positive for Strep B early on in pregnancy and she had to be on an antibiotic drip through the labour. Her voice was all croaky from screaming so much!! Eek!

I've been washing and tumble drying all the clothes and bedding for Baby Peach over the last few days... LOVING finally having a tumble dryer!! :haha: I got a bit hormonal and emotional at OH yesterday and had a bit of a cry cos I felt like nothing is ready and there is so much to do! For some reason I have it in my head that everything has to be ready for Chirstmas... which it doesn't... :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww congratulatiosn Auntie Jess! And thanks for reminding me to pack some thorat lozengers from after labour cos if I get a sore throat from gruntin I will be so cross! Haha!

Sorry you are feeling a bit emotional as well.................Its good to keep hubby on his toes tho! Its all part of this journey xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw congratulations to your sister!! How exciting! :D 

I think you're getting mixed up - it's ME that needs to be ready for xmas and I guarantee you're a lot more ready than me!! 

I got my vertbaudet order yesterday - the shelving unit. They dumped it outside the old house, luckily someone saw it and put it inside. The box is in such a state - holes all over it and filthy. It better be ok inside :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Gosh, I should have a look at the Angelcare bin we have and figure it out I guess... I just assumed that as it had those cassette things it would be easy! As the MW at our antenatal classes said, anything with instructions, read before the baby comes!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope it isn't mouldy Suz!! I pity the Vertbaudet call centre person you get through to if it is!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Suz! FX hun xxx

Jess - my book says at week 38 get out anything gadget wise and try it out! So this weekend we are getting the monitor out for a test and the sterliser...........Ive decided to change round all the kitchen cupboards too for some insane bloody reason so I can find a home for it I guess! Hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm doing that today too. Gonna get the monitor and sensor out, the steriliser, breast pump- get them all ready and find them somewhere to live! Let's see how upset these gadgets can make me!! :haha:

Jess- congrats on your sister- I saw your status about it on Facebook yesterday! Eek- don't like the sound of the screaming bit though! :shock:

Hope the Vertbaudet thing is alright Suz! That was my problem with the last thing they sent- mould on the wooden toiletries thing! I still haven't been refunded for it! :growlmad: La Redoute have finally come good and refunded me their part after another couple of phonecalls but Vertbaudet.... :nope:


----------



## SBB

Yeh we def need to try out the gadgets too! 

Ellen (well and anyone else really!) have your boobs got bigger yet? I thought mine would have by now but I don't really think they have! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Mine haven't at all!! OH keeps telling mr they've shrunk!! :growlmad: I don't think they actually have shrunk- I think it's just that they haven't grown at all and so look smaller next to my massive bump! :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

Not as much as I was excpecting Suz - They feel a bit fuller tho............That doesnt mean much with my little boobs tho hahahaha!

Its pretty common tho that they only flourish 2-3 days after bubs arrives. MY friend looked like she had 2 balloons up her top when I visited her in hospital one day AFTER I'd seen her with teeny ones! x


----------



## SBB

Yeh mine feel a bit fuller but they're pretty tiny too!! :haha: 

It's just cos we're told to get measured for nursing bras now but I'm going to wait til after so I know how big/small they'll be!! 

My old neighbour is such a cow :growlmad: the lady we sold our house to has 2 dogs. Danny just got a call from our old neighbour saying that the new owner hasn't been seen since Sunday and her dogs are howling. And she's called the RSPCA!! Could she not have called us first?! 
Stupid cow. I just rang the new owner, she has been there but in late and out early, and she had to have one of the dogs put down on Sunday :( because she had skin cancer. The dogs have been together 11 years so it's no wonder he's howling... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! Suz - now THATS set my teariness off again.............Poor woman and poor pup, thats so sad. RIght before christmas too:cry::cry:

Silly old b&tch next door too. We had one of THOSE when we rented my cousins house years ago...............She rang the OLD letting agents to get in touch with my cousin, even tho my cousin had told her our numbers in case of emergencys as, been her cousin me casa et su casa! She caused such a stink and all because.....................THE POSTMAN WNATED HER TO SIGN FOR A PACKAGE IN MY NAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wacko: razy old fruit loop:haha:


----------



## SBB

WTF?! That's truly mental neighbour behaviour!! 

I know I spoke to the new owner and she told me and obviously I said I'm really sorry and she just said 'don't, I'm at work and I'll cry.' :cry: I'd be sooo sad if I had to lose one of my babies... 

I haven't done anything today, apart from write Xmas cards :D I'm meant to be stripping wallpaper but I feel too feeble!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I couldnt go to work for 2 days when I lost my little Poppy cat. My eyes were so swollen I could barely open them! RIP baby girl xxx

Well dont worry Suz my nesting has flown now Ive had my lunch so Im gonna watch tunrer and hooch and catch some sleep...........Im not sure HOW i'll cope without my afternoon kips once this baby is out hahahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

I'm still period painy and now I've got back ache and my legs are hurting!! Eeek! I'm sure it's nothing and it'll be gone later... :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- Aww that is sooo sad!! :cry: Have you rang the old neighbour back and told the silly cow?? I would- and I'd tell her you suggest she cancels the RSPCA as that would be incredibly cruel if they turned up!! 

I'm wrapping Xmas presents and putting them all under the tree while watching Jezza! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG SUZ! I hope its not nothing............Im getting bored of all this waiting now for our two hahahaha x


----------



## SBB

Yep I told her, and told her that it was down to her to tell her she'd called the RSPCA. I don't know why she didn't just call us first?? 

I'm eating cheese on toast with marmite and watching scrubs in a min - will watch Jezza til that's on! :haha: he's such a tool buy it is entertaining!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I know ellen, it's half exciting but I also want to get his room done! We'll manage though we can put the bits together quickly if he is on his way... He'll just have a half stripped half chipboard room :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ps I got my graze box today - I'm kind of over it though - I might cancel it. It's not exciting any more! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz are you watching new scrubs or old??? I gave up on the new series after 15minutes.........Totally crap! So disappointing!

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! Tescos order has finally turned up and the box is battered to shit! It looks like its second frikin hand........Off I go to call them AGAIN (but using my neighbours free BT line she has installed for work so dont have to pay now hehehe) x


----------



## SBB

Oh god Ellen they're a nightmare - what is it with these people?! Oh vertbaudet called me this morning to apologise that the delivery had gone to the wrong place, and also give me £20 back for my hassle - so that house shelving unit was only £30 :happydance: let's just hope it's ok after all that!! 

Old scrubs on e4+1. Yeh I saw 5 mins of new series and didn't know who anybody was, I love the old ones though :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

We do too - we've got all the series on DVD...............But WONT be gettin the new one! Its not the same without all the old cast. And then to add insult they changed all the new ones apaprt from the blonde doctor, that they introduced in the last series? WTF?!?!?

Yay for Vertbaudet. FX its ok inside xxx Im not even bothering with tescos now, DH can once he opens his pressi hahahaha x


----------



## SBB

Yeh leave it to DH! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Sorry I kept you all on pins and needles but I didnt want to steal Chels thunder.... :)

CD1 KC- I can't wait anymore, DH and I are 36 and getting preggers one time in three years activedly trying for over 2, I can't wait any longer, we have to seek more help.
I lost it last night filled with emotion .... I told dh that I have been so good this month that one night of crying isn't so bad right? He told me to talk about it that we are in this together :) And January is perfect timing to see a FS and he wants another SA for a professional to look at us, not just the gyno ... i'mk so pleased but still was hoping by some miracle that the preseed, softcups, baby aspirin, royal jelly, would work lol.... Now I know what works for onje doesnt always work for another. Oh well we have a plan and that's all that matters.

DH is off today then works for the next nine days so we have so much catching up to do . I hope all the aches and pains go away girls. 

Suz hun you might be in preterm labour, did you call the Dr.?


----------



## SBB

Aw Hun you're totally entitled to a night of tears! :hugs: I'm sorry AF got you Hun I know how hopeful you were this month :hugs: 

I haven't called the dr. Here we wait til either our waters go or til we are in established labour with regular contractions before we go in. 

Oh my god it's actually really scary!!!! 

Have a nice day with DH before he has to work for ages :(

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry Verna- keep your chin up and keep going with all the aids - you know it took some of us a while- don't give up- it happened once it will happen again :hugs: 

Suz- good for you with Vertbaudet! Although I might kill you if they give you the bonus money and I still haven't got my refund! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Haha that's fair enough lou! Your experience with them has been far worse than mine!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Suz! How about it????

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/one-born-at-christmas/articles/are-you-expecting


----------



## SBB

My boobs are really hurting now :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Er NOOOOO!!! you?! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha NO! I will send in a piccie to go on the baby map should it come on christmas day tho..............

I sometimes find my boobs hurt for an hour or so. And also my nips come out like coat hooks! Freakin massive! hahaha x


----------



## lisaf

Morning ladies!

Verna - so sorry the witch came but I'm glad you guys are getting the specialist help now! It was exactly what I needed so I hope its the same for you! :hugs:

Everyone else - you guys crack me up with your talk of emotional breakdowns over nappy bins etc... lol! :)

I'm just checking in and catching up before my scan so I don't have hours of reading when I get back! Less than an hour to go!


----------



## Rudeollie

Good Luck Lisa! FX for some more pink! x

Verna - sorry sweetie I didnt see your post til now.............Im glad you two are talking about stuff xxx Its crap that you didnt catch on this cycle but have a chilled and lovely christmas and roll on all those 11's!!!! x


----------



## SBB

God lisa I was really nervous seeing you'd posted cos I thought you might've had the scan!! 
Good luck, just remember if it's a boy you WILL come round and be just as excited in a few days :hugs: 

Yeh I've had random boob pain too, bit its been longer and more painful! Probably all these things are nothing at all! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, Ladies!! I know we just found out it's a boy yesterday (which, yes, we are both thrilled, especially bc DS will have a playmate so close in age) but I'm SOOOOO ready for DH to pick a name! lol. We have narrowed it down to 2; Connor or Malakai, nickname Kai...I just want a name to call him other than baby! I'm so excited!!!!!

YAY! Another boy! 

So, I got my pictures on a DVD, not a CD. Apparently it's a new machine....but I cannot see anything AT ALL on the disc. 7 minutes of nothing...Do you think she screwed up, or am I viewing it wrong?!


----------



## Onelildream

Ahhhh, Suz, I hope you and Ellen go into labor soon! I'm so excited for babies!!!! ...all is good in the world.....now if only Verna were pregnant.....then we'd all be set.

I am pretty excited for no drugs this go around. I'm going to try to not scream, too. lol.


----------



## SBB

Oh I don't know I hope they didn't screw it up :growlmad: 

I like malakai and Kai for short :) 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I hope so too Chell! Is it a bit like a magic eye puzzle??? Cos my dvd from my scan was in parts - I found if I crossed my eyes I could make more out hahahaha! x


----------



## Onelildream

:sad2:No, really there's nothing...no static....nothing. 7 minutes of nothing. I tried to watch it on 3 diff players. Now I'll go try the portable and the one downstairs, but I think it's all gone.....:sad2: It looks like it worked on the back (cause it has the darker circle) but I'm not so sure she knew how to do the new machine.


----------



## Rudeollie

Chell I would call them up and tell them - over here they keep copies for a while OR offer you snother scan! FX hun xxx


----------



## kcw81

hey girls!

Verna hun sorry about CD1 I was really hoping for you this cycle. The FS specialist will be good, hopefully they can better pinpoint what is slowing things down for the bfp. I totally understand the rush/age thing too. Well now you can relax for the holidays and drink some tasty wines and dranks and know you have something set for january.

Lou fingers crossed the itch stays away!! bad itch! don't come back here no more! 

Suz do you care when you have jesus? do you want him now or can you wait till full 40 wks? Same question for you Ellen?

Can't wait for Lisa's news! We should know in an hour or so right? it is so crazy that there is only 1 girl. its just a shame that we couldn't live closer and have playdates for all them boys. crazy that chell got one too!

I know what you mean Jess about thinking everything needs to be done by xmas. The holidays are just a busy time and the it would be nice to just relax on christmas knowing that you got everything in place and if bubs came early you are all set. I don't know when we will be all the way ready but I don't think it will be xmas. I am kind of getting nervous cuz my sister is coming to visit for over 10 days next week and I Feel like I won't be able to get anything done while she is here and she is getting in the way of our progress. you know it would just be less stressful not having a houseguest for so long as we get closer to the due date.

We had our second and last newborn class last night. it was pretty good, we practiced how to soothe a crying baby using a fake doll and we learned about wanring signs for when to call the doc and sleep and alert patterns for baby and whens the best time to do various things like play with him. It was good info but of course we still aren't ready!


----------



## Rudeollie

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahahaha Within the next week would be ideal for me Casey - but its gonna end up been January I reckon!

Hey good learning at the class last night! SO we know who to call when we are all freaking out over types of poo and cries then??? Whats your mobile number(?) Hahaha x


----------



## kcw81

HAha yeah right me being the expert that will be the day!


----------



## Onelildream

UGH! There's a menu, but no files I can open, no video...


----------



## NurseKel

Congrats on being team blue! Although it seems that is a pretty easy feat around here. Rofl. 
Come on December babies!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Chell congrats on team blue! :)


----------



## Onelildream

:) thanks! We're so excited!


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Lisa!! 

Chell- ring up and ask them about the dvd honey :hugs:

For the UK girls Tagadas has Buggy Snuggles on today with 60% off. They are between £18 and £22 instead of the usual £55 xx
https://www.tagadas.com/buggysnuggle-15-12-10.html


----------



## Onelildream

called....I'm not the only one.... :(


----------



## SBB

KC Monday would be good for me :haha: that way the nursery will be done. And Danny will be off work for 2 weeks. Otherwise if I go over he will be back at work or will take time off but not get paid. Also, Xmas and between Xmas and new year isn't a great time to have a birthday so I'd just feel sorry for him! 

Your classes sound pretty good - we'll be getting advice I'm sure! 

Lou I can't be bothered to sign up to that site so I can see them :( maybe tomorrow I'll have Internet back then I can :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

ok...I'm a total dork, but I took pictures of the few pictures I have, and cropped them! They are pretty cute!
And the office called back and said at my next appt on the 12th I can have a re-scan. woohoo! Apparently all DVDs made yesterday do not work.... :( sad
 



Attached Files:







baby boy 2.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3









baby boy 2 face.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 3









baby boy 2 goods.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 3









baby boy 2 legs.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Onelildream

skinny little guy, like his daddy. ;) That will change when he's 6 mos...my kids get FAT! then they thin out when they start crawling....
Do you like the family jewels shot??? def a boy!


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! Chell look at those FEET! So cute! And that nose...............Off I go to look at my scna pics again hahaha xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

He is so cute! Love those leg shots!


----------



## Onelildream

I know, right?! I'm in heaven!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless Chell!! What great photos for 18 weeks!! They are amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

:) Luckily I get a rescan too cause the DVD didn't work. Ummm....I did that on purpose...broke the new machine. lol.


----------



## babyloulou

I just can't believe it's another boy on here!! I've added him to the front page Chell- it's now 10:1 to the boys!! :shock:

Everytime I tell OH we've got another boy on here he says it must just be coincidence and we'll have a run of girls next- but it just doesn't seem to be happening!!! Maybe Lisa will break the trend! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Aw what fab pics!!! :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

cute pics chell! ao are those the 3d/4d style ones?

you ladies were talking about boob size earlier, I have increased only slightly in cup size, I was a D and now its slightly bigger but not enough to go to DD. I did change from 34to almost 36. I think my ribcage expanded a little! I have gained about 17 lbs so far. What about you all?


----------



## Onelildream

When's Lisa's scan??? Anyone know when she's due back? Does she have an internet phone?? I need one of those....like an iPhone. yeah, that'd be nice.


----------



## Onelildream

kc-yeah 3d/4d pics.....17 lbs! Wow that's awesome! I'v already gained 11lbs... And boobs...eek. I was a d before but went on a boob growth spurt...back in my E nursing bra. haha...I dunno what will happen when my milk comes in..it will be quite comical


----------



## kcw81

that would be nice to have one of those phones chell! her appt was at 9 so I imagine she is still there or just getting done!


----------



## kcw81

Chell, do your boobs increase quite a bit right after birth then? So is it silly of me to try to buy a nursing bra today since they might get a lot bigger? Wow you have got some big boobs there chell! E's!


----------



## SBB

Yeh lisas appt is 9... 

I have gone from a 34C to 36D. 

And have gained at least 2 stone (28lbs!!!!!) eek! It's all bump though really so I'm not too bothered. I hope it comes off easy :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yeah it should come off easy suz especially with how tall you are and you are gonna breastfeed right? how big was your baby last time you went in?


----------



## babyloulou

I've gained 15lb so far Casey x


----------



## babyloulou

I've never been told how big baby is :shrug: My boobs have stayed exactly the same size so far


----------



## lisaf

Its a boy!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh wow!!! :shock: Congratulations Lisa!! How do you feel about that? x


----------



## babyloulou

I've added it to the front page! That's 11:1 :shock:


----------



## lisaf

I was warned the doc was always running late, but I figured with a 9am appointment time, he couldn't be running THAT late :dohh: Ultrasound didn't even start until after 10am!!!!

I'm honestly a little disappointed... I don't like being wrong. But I'm also disappointed by the quality of the scan and I don't feel like the doc was very very sure it was a boy... first time he said he saw 'something' (and said it hesitantly) between the leg, but said it could be an umbilical cord... then got another shot from another angle which looked like nothing that made sense to me. So yes, I guess he's pretty sure and he is an expert and all that, but I just don't know that I can believe it? I didn't see what he was pointing to on the scan? :(


----------



## kcw81

Lisa congrats! I can't believe another boy! I know what you mean, most of the time I have no idea what the doc is pointing at on the scan. looks like a bunch of blur to me. don't be disappointed - a boy will be great fun! I am glad about my boy because DH will take more of an active role in parenting and sports stuff and also, I am afraid my neurotic ways would rub off on a little girl and she would end up crazy like me!


----------



## lisaf

I didn't want to have to worry about some of the things boys are more prone to like learning disabilities, autism etc... 
Also didn't want to deal with the circumcision decision :dohh:
Oh... and if this LO is anything like my husband was as a kid.. he will totally destroy stuff :(

I'll love playing trains and the teen years will be easier etc, lol... there are pluses and minuses to both sides... just a little focused on the negative right now.


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Lisa! A bonny bouncing boy! Just think after all the ttc and madness it took to get here - there IS a reason you are having a him.


----------



## kcw81

aww sorry you are a little disappointed about it but you will get used to the idea and you have a lot of time to make circumsicion decisions and the like. don't waste time worrying about the autism and that kind of stuff, thats way beyond any reach of what we can control and the odds still are pretty slim anyway. but hopefully you grow to love the idea of a little guy like I did. I heard little girls can be quite sassy so you might get to avoid that!


----------



## lisaf

well my DH tried to saw the house in half when he was a kid, lol... I'd prefer sass to property damage ;)

Also a little scared at all the stuff DH will want for a boy :dohh: Toys, trains etc... and we do NOT have room!


----------



## lisaf

And yes, I know I'll get used to the idea... I think I should have prepared myself better :dohh: I just convinced myself I was right.


----------



## mrphyemma

Lisa, I will admit with both of my sons I was a tiny bit disappointed (at least I'm honest). I was always a girly girl and didn't have brothers so boys were a bit alien to me :) When they were born though I immediately fell in love with them and wouldn't have swapped them for the world. Third time lucky I got my little girl but I love them all the same.

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## kcw81

well you're stuck with him now so get ready for flying arcs of pee. haha


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Awww Lisa congrats on the boy. :)


----------



## lisaf

Thanks Emma! Its nice to know I'm not the only one who was disappointed! I know I will love this LO all the same! I'm just having trouble adjusting myself to the idea of it right now.
And I truly am so grateful to even be here that I feel like I shouldn't be disappointed at all.. but its also natural and normal too. Ah.. .oh well.


----------



## lisaf

lol... aw crap.. forgot about the pee thing! :haha: Well I've heard girls can do it too!


----------



## Onelildream

KC-yes your boobs will get massive once your milk comes in, about 3 days after birth. My hospital had bras down stairs in the gift shop (lol)...so u could buy them before leaving. I usually came back a few days later to get the final fit and see what we were dealing with.... lol. Yes, big boobs...I think it's cause I'm a 32 around? If I put my boobs on someone 36 around, they'd prob just be a C cup on them...I used to fit bras to people...An A cup on someone large is like a D on someone really small....just depends on the width, not the boob. hahaha.

Lisa-YAY! A boy! Don't be disappointed! Yes, more prone to some things, but you will LOVE him despite any abilities or disabilities. I have one of each, and I'll tell ya, boys are so much more laid back and easy. My DD is adorable, don't get me wrong, but she's a handful...moody and sassy...My boy is happy 24/7 and sooooo much fun to play with. Boys have a special bond with their mommies...they are so cuddly and love their moms...Girls are so independent. Personally I am elated it's another boy for me...and not another girl... I'm not sure I could handle more than 1! Cheer up, Sweetie. You will adore that little boy.


----------



## SBB

Aw congrats Lisa.. :hugs: I know you're disappointed but seriously you'll come round... Try not to focus on anything other than him being a tiny baby! 

I don't actually like children! And other peoples really put me off but I know I'll love my baby and I'll love him when he turns into a child!! :haha: 

Just forget about things like autism etc, as kc said it's not something you can control, boy or girl. :hugs: 

Kc yep I will be breast feeding. And no idea how big he is, just bump measures right for dates :shrug: 

Ok I'm gonna have a bath 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz LMAO! You dont like kids hehehe Thats made me chuckle! Enjoy your bath!

And Lisa - my cousins little girls peed like a water shoot on me once! Seriously, Ive changed a LOT of bums and her peeing on me was the worst hahahaha!

Just going to go through my hospital bag with hubby so he knows where is everything is when I ask for it.................Or I will punch him and scream at him hehehe!


----------



## lisaf

Again.. have no freaking clue what he was pointing to here:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Ultrasound003.jpg
here is the 'confirmation' from the other angle:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Ultrasound002.jpg

A profile shot: https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Ultrasound004.jpg

and a totally freaky 3D shot:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Ultrasound005.jpg


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-Pretty sure I see the man parts...On the arrow picture...The femur is the dark line, a little above is the penis pointing to the sky...and the balls slightly southeast. Did he explain anything to you while doing it? ..And I think that machine sucks. lol. Did they give you a CD?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I dont see lines Lisa but I don't see a turtle either...mmm interesting.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I just showed my dh and he pointed at the bottom and said its a GIRL so there you go Lisa he gave you your girl. LOL


----------



## lisaf

LOL thanks reed!! that actually made me laugh and feel better! :rofl:

the doc explained it all and even pointed while he did it but, but I just didn't see anything sticking out where he was point? :shrug:
In that potty shot he said it might be the umbilical chord... so even in that shot he wasn't entirely sure?
His confirmation shot makes no sense to me at all...


----------



## lisaf

we got a DVD with video and everything.... 
oh.. and the part he marked with an arrow.. I swear that was the other leg! :(


----------



## Rudeollie

Isnt it that stuff hasnt descended yet??? Im sure my book said that boys bits dont "come out" til about week 25?? So its not like you would see his dingaling waving around lol! 

OBVIOUSLY make sure you tell your OH that we all say he has a HUGE one - so daddy feels important hehehe x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have to agree with you Lisa he shots do not make sense..but I know with girls there are 3 lines. 

Here is Gunner's potty shot.


----------



## lisaf

I was expecting a much clearer shot... well we have it on DVD so I'll watch it tonight and see if I can make it out better


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah.. also disappointed because there just is NOT much cute boy stuff to knit!!!
And I was going to get a whole wardrobe of girl stuff... now I just get a few bits and pieces that are neutral! :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AWw Lisa you will find cute stuff for him. And you have plenty of time to get use to him instead of her. I had kept telling TJ we was having a girl cause I didn't want him to be disappointed incase it was and with all that I had convinvced myself I was having a girl and a bit disappointed when I seen the boy part even though in the very beginning I wanted all boy.


----------



## kcw81

yeah I am at a loss sometimes looking at my scans. they look like shots of galaxies in outer space to me. but you got a good little profile pic there!

thanks for the info chell, I guess I will just wait to when I have the baby to see how big mine get. I would like to have it already but doesn't make sense. thats funny you used to be a bra fitter! howd you like that? dealing with peoples hooters all day long. you sound like an hourglass dream figure, tiny 32 size but big D's!

Suz and Lou, when I went to get my scans the machine estimated the weight and the head size and all that. So last time I was in at 34 weeks he was 5lbs. its not exact science obviously, how could they really know how big he is for sure.


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah casey, at my 3d scan at 30 weeks this one was said to be 3lbs 12oz...........And the say they gain 1/2 a lb a week from then on so I hope they arent right or this is a frikin whopper hahaha! Well 8lb +!


----------



## kcw81

have fun birthing a football player ellen!


----------



## SBB

I haven't even had a scan since 20 weeks! 

X x x


----------



## camishantel

lisa I was super super disappointed when I found out about having a boy but now I am so excited and have found so much really cute boy things..


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Thanks Casey (!) x


----------



## SBB

I was disappointed too cos I was so sure I was having a girl and had her pictured. But now I wouldn't change it for anything. There are sooo many cute boy things - I think cuter than the girl things but I'm biased now lol! I can't wait to dress him in all his little outfits, lisa I have some seriously cute knitted things for him I'll post pics at some point and maybe you can copy them! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- you're bound to feel disappointed as you'd convinced yourself it was a girl but your little guy must be there for a reason! Just think of what you went through to conceive him... if someone had said then you can have a BFP but it'll be a boy you'd have took it right? 

As for Autism- as a school teacher who's worked mainly with special needs I can tell you not to worry about it. Although it is more common in boys there are still hundreds of boys to every one with Autism!! And as someone who taught a behavioural class I can tell you now that the girls with behaviour problems were a LOT harder to handle than the boys!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Thanks girls! Everyone is helping me feel better about this! :hugs: to you all!
I am definitely interested in some boy things!
My friend had a few things knitted for her... but I thought they all looked girly! :(


----------



## SBB

Aw no Lisa honestly the knitted things I've got for Jesus are my favourite things and not girly at all! I can't post pics til I have proper Internet access but hopefully that will be tomorrow or Friday :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- you're bound to feel disappointed as you'd convinced yourself it was a girl but your little guy must be there for a reason! Just think of what you went through to conceive him... if someone had said then you can have a BFP but it'll be a boy you'd have took it right? 

As for Autism- as a school teacher who's worked mainly with special needs I can tell you not to worry about it. Although it is more common in boys there are still hundreds of boys to every one with Autism!! And as someone who taught a behavioural class I can tell you now that the girls with behaviour problems were a LOT harder to handle than the boys!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Grrr!! It's bloody playing up again! I think I'm double posting?? :shrug: 

I've had some cute knitted things- look at this that my mum bought from the Xmas fair! I love it!!!!!! It's got little sheep all over it!!! 


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/128003ad.jpg


----------



## lisaf

ok that is pretty cute! :)


----------



## mrphyemma

Oh Lou! That is gorgeous! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou that is seriously CUTE! If this ends up blue then Im coming to steal it! Hehehe!

Just spent an hour in the nursery, sat in my chair discussing when bubs is going to come. DH now knows where everything is in case I have to stay in longer than a few hours/a day! x


----------



## SBB

Lou that is v cute! 

My OH blatantly doesn't know where anything is :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm gonna have to do that too once I've finished organising everything- he hasn't a clue where anything is!! He'd end up bringing a 6mth sleepsuit to the hospital for baby or something! :rofl: 

Which breastfeeding chair did you end up getting Ellen? I still haven't chose one!


----------



## Onelildream

FRIGGIN CUTE HAT, LOU! I love the ear cover hats. I want to make that. As for the sweater, I would prob screw that all up! And how cute are the sheep-ys?!

Lisa-Do you sew? You could sew a carseat cover...a hospital gown (for yourself), knit a hat, or 20! I love little boys in hats....but mine will never wear one. :(
Looked back at that picture again...I'm not sure anymore... My boy was VERY boy... Looked at DS#1's too. VERY NOTICEABLE. I think the machine just sucks...but if the dr does this regularly, he's prob right. They usually won't tell if they aren't sure.


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen, AWESOME! You can just take a short vacation after bubs comes now. ;)


----------



## Rudeollie

This is the chair we got Lou :

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20116721

It has a seat cushion to go with it and that £13. I never would have thought Id pick this tbh but clocked it as soon as we walked in last night and once Id sat in it my mind was made up! Its soooooooooooooo comfy!


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Yeah Chell, I THINK DH would die if I left him alone with bubs before it turns one hahaha!


----------



## Onelildream

hahaha....So UKers-what do you put the baby in by your bed? a cot? is that right? I cannot remember the terms. I'm looking to get this crib/bassinet that has a removeable newborn napper (cradle style) that you can remove and move to other parts of the house....might be a MUST when I've got to chase after/feed/help/handle 2 other kiddos...
 



Attached Files:







14990_1.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Onelildream

It's kinda got more feminine fabric, with the light green and tan, but hopefully looks better in person...


----------



## Onelildream

And this go around, I'm def getting a swing, one with an AC adapter to plug in and not suck batteries...There are ones that are swing/bouncer combos...I'm thinkin I NEED that too!


----------



## lisaf

Chell - I do sew a little.. it usually ends up costing so much to do it yourself though that I don't bother most of the time (I may end up sewing the nursery stuff though if we go with the Dr. Seuss theme... I don't like the sets they have out right now and refuse to pay the prices I'm seeing no Etsy, lol!)

I wanted to teach my little girl all the crafts and stuff I do... I know I CAN teach a boy, but not many of them stay interested or even want to learn the stuff.

I just started a thread in 2nd tri because of my doubts about the scan, lol... I've seen SO many obvious potty shots for boys and mine is just.. eh... the doc didn't sound sure at all to me.. so I'm totally questioning it... then feel guilty because he's probably right and questioning it is just being in denial or something.


----------



## lisaf

I have heard that Fisher Price ones don't eat batteries as much... why all swings are not already AC adaptor-ready I have no idea!


----------



## Britt11

Onelildream said:


> hahaha....So UKers-what do you put the baby in by your bed? a cot? is that right? I cannot remember the terms. I'm looking to get this crib/bassinet that has a removeable newborn napper (cradle style) that you can remove and move to other parts of the house....might be a MUST when I've got to chase after/feed/help/handle 2 other kiddos...

Hi everyone,
Chell I like that combo thing you have posted, who makes it and where do you buy it? so you get a playpen, bassinet, and change area? sorry I'm confused but all for combos lol

DH and I went stroller shopping yesterday, I was so completely overwhelmed and have no clue what to look for. DH is even more clueless, he was like why dont we get an umbrella stoller? lol, for a newborn!! :rofl:

Lou- that is the most gorgeous knit set. OMG, did you do that??

Em- how are you feeling love?

Ellen- I cant believe how far along you are not too long now :happydance: so cool that you have your bag packed and ready to go!

Lisa- congrats on the baby boy, I know its hard to not be disappointed when you envision something else. I can not believe we are at a 11-1 stats for boys, that is crazy.
I think having a boy would be really cool though! I like those little newspaper boy caps and the little ties you can get, I would do his hair all funky too
I did chuckle about some of the posts though...you poor thing.
I am not sure what I am looking for but I definitely could not see any male parts on your scan- i saw it on Sandi's though

anyway, I am assuming baby is doing well and healthy, which is great news

:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Cat sweetie! Hows things going with you???

Its madness to think that I could be grabbing that bag any day now! Bonkers! x


----------



## lisaf

yes, lol.. thanks for reminding me Britt... the most important thing is that baby measured perfect in every way!
Must remember thats the important thing :haha:

I'm still doubting my results, lol! Tempted to go get a private scan done to confirm... lol!


----------



## babyloulou

Britt- no I didn't knit it honey :rofl: It certainly wouldn't look like that if I did!! My Mum bought it bubs from a Christmas show she went to. My aunty who went with her bought the matching hat for us x


----------



## Onelildream

Cat- It's a new one that's due to be out in a few weeks. Called the graco brunswic Cozy sleeper. (NOT the same one Walmart has) Yes, comes with a cradle (newborn napper), a changer, & the pack n play that converts from the bassinet stage to the toddler stage (down on the bottom). My hubby used to work at a baby store, and so we wtill have access to the distribution company....getting everything at cost +10%. It is def an added bonus!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey thats good for you Chell! We dont tend to get stuff all in one like that over here........A few places do have them but think they come from over there!


----------



## babyloulou

It looks like a great idea Chell- wish we could them here I'd definitely buy one! :thumbup:

Look at this picture- does anyone think Ruudi, my terrier, is trying to tell me my laptop was in his seat and to move it.......... :rofl:


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/dogs/f87a68cc.jpg :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww bless him Lou! 

Im watchin family guy and honestly Im laughin so much baby is pressing right on my cervix!


----------



## babyloulou

I've never seen Family Guy- never even caught an episode of it! 

I think I might go and have a bath- got to be at the midwifes at 9am- so need to be up at 8am- that's unheard of these days for me! :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

ahh thanks Ellen, really good actually. Feeling pretty good thankfully because work is slamin busy. I am a medical sales rep (not sure if I told you guys that before) so yeah a wheeler and dealer and a lot of my salary is commission. I just found out I will be getting a huge deal, paid out in April- so before I will be going on mat leave- not counting my chickens yet but very excited.

Lisa- I think for peace of mind you should probably get a private scan done...but up to you I know its pricy

Chell- okay I am still trying to wrap my head around that product. "Napper" is that like a daytime bassinet idea? sorry...lol, can you tell I have no kids yet?
great about the discount you get :thumbup:

so my big 12 week scan and screening is Monday at 245pm mountain time- so excited, hope all is okay

:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive just had a bath Lou and ended up doing a full body overhall JUST IN CASE the midwife wants to finger me tomorrow lol! Im there at 11 so dont have to be up too early! x

Aww thats good Cat xxx And FAB on your scan...........I love it when everyone gets their scans........Is this one your first?? Could YOU be the twins???????????????x


----------



## Onelildream

Cat- yeah, it's not a term I knew, it's just what they call it. I call it a cradle. It sits in the pack n play like a bassinet....but these weirdos call it a bassinet when the pack n play is in the upper position?! What is that about?!


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen, you're awful. haha. I remember sitting in the tub preg with my DS trying to push and break my water...I was unsuccessful. DON'T try that! Poor boy came out with bruising, prob bc of my pushing...haha. Doc said it wasn't that...just labor battle wounds. but i felt horrible!


----------



## babyloulou

Incase the midwife wants "to finger me" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I dare you to ask her if shes going to at the beginning of your appointment! You've got to use those exact words though!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol the midwife handshake!!! Gross :rofl: 

Ellen is it your 38 week appt? Do we still only have one every 2 weeks after 38 weeks? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Girls... I got really upset and ended up crying at my desk at work... DH called me and in a teasing/condescending voice told me 'we're having a boy, you need to accept it'
I just didn't SEE anything :( and the doc didn't sound that sure to me! :( I know I wanted a girl, and maybe if the doc had said 'girl' I wouldn't be doubting it as much... but I just want to be 100% sure! :(

Is it really wrong of me to doubt?


----------



## SBB

And lou the ruudi pic is so cute! Bless him! I am so jealous, brown cat has started sitting inside OHs top or dressing gown again.. She used to do it with both of us but stopped when we moved and now she is showing clear favouritism towards OH :growlmad: it's so cute I want her snuggled up in my dressing gown! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Tell your DH off Lisa :growlmad: 

Do you think you're doubting it because you're disappointed? Or genuinely because the doc didn't sound sure? Honestly? 
When is your next scan? Can you wait til then for confirmation? If I were you I'd accept it's a boy and confirm it at your next scan :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

Rudeollie said:


> Ive just had a bath Lou and ended up doing a full body overhall JUST IN CASE the midwife wants to finger me tomorrow lol! Im there at 11 so dont have to be up too early! x
> 
> Aww thats good Cat xxx And FAB on your scan...........I love it when everyone gets their scans........Is this one your first?? Could YOU be the twins???????????????x

omg that is too funny you crack me up Ellen :rofl::rofl: 

actually it isnt my first scan, I had one at 6w5d, just because I was at a fertility clinic even though we didnt have any treatment to conceive our LO, they still offered to follow me. So its just one little beany but it just looked like a spec, so really excited about Monday!

ahh Lisa, I feel for you hon, I think you should have another scan and like you said you have a video maybe you could watch that.
you could always try for a girl next time? 50% chance :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

I know I would totally accept that its a boy if I saw a penis on the scan, lol!!!
But I didn't see it!!!
And heck, if the doc had even been a bit more confident or given me one of those %s that he's 'sure' of, I might feel differently.

I do think there is a teensy bit of motivation to doubt because I'm disappointed. But its more that I don't want to go through the mental readjustment, convince myself it must be a boy (and talk myself into thinking boys are better), only to be thrown for a loop again and be told its a girl and now have to convince myself BACK again :haha:

Far as I know, I don't have another scan scheduled unless something comes up that seems wrong.

I am thinking of paying for a private scan... just don't know if I can squeeze one in before Christmas or not! probably not :(


----------



## lisaf

oh and DH called me AGAIN at work to discuss it and I had to cut him off and tell him we'll discuss it when I get home... I do NOT need to cry about this at work... and I feel totally guilty/sensitive about this... like I'm saying I dont' want my little boy to be a boy just because I want confirmation!


----------



## lisaf

oh, and sorry for posting yet again, lol... but in the thread I started in 2nd tri... nobody can tell what it is from the shot! And people are sharing their potty shots and every body else's 'boy' shots are totally obvious!

One person took a glance at the my pic and thought it was obviously a girl :dohh:


----------



## camishantel

I see the boy parts Lisa... I had the same issue with my gender scan took them almost 40min to be sure it was a boy but you definitly have boy parts there


----------



## reedsgirl1138

AWWW Lisa big hugs hun! I can see your doubts. Try to stay calm til you get home to see the video maybe you will see something on there to reassure you one way or the other.


----------



## lisaf

saw the video... I was willing to concede that I saw 'something' ... DH and I both pointed to the 'penis' and both pointed to different things :rofl:!!!!!!!

We scheduled a private gender scan for Sunday at noon! I'm ok if they confirm a boy.. and even if I don't see it.. if they say boy, I'll believe it! :)
(cool thing is if we want to do a 3D scan later, they will credit the cost of the 2D scan to the fee of the 3D.. so if we do a 3D its like getting this one for free!!)
Oh.. and they told me that they HAVE overturned my Dr's gender determination twice... out of thousands... so its possible, lol! But unlikely that he was wrong.

I took a few screen shots of the DVD images between the legs... but with DH and I both picking different penises... I no longer feel qualified to say that I know WHAT I'm seeing :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lisa I have to admit I had a chuckle at the picture of you and dh watching the screen and both shouting penis!! LOL. Good luck at your scan and I am glad you was able to get one soon to ease you mind...and I was typing that Gunner gave my a good whack that moved my laptop!!


----------



## lisaf

awww!! I'm definitely feeling movement now which is wonderful!
only one real kick so far... not enough to move anything! :haha:


----------



## Britt11

lol...thanksfor the chuckle Lisa
i think asecond scan is agreat thing and as you said it can be credited towards your 3D- I am sure you will want to see LO again :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

yay for movement, Lisa!! Hubs felt our LO the other night when he had the hiccups, that's the best. Makes you feel like you're not the only one in on the pregnancy. lol.


----------



## kcw81

Yay for both you guys Lisa and Chell feeling the baby! I was so paranoid cuz I didn't feel mine forever it felt like. 

Lisa don't hate me but the doc has seen a million scans and probably can interpret the blur pretty well for seeing a penis.... on the other hand, they have been wrong on occasion and if it makes you feel better to get a good look at a private scan then go to it!

Lou I missed it earlier but I love Rudi! sooo cute! aww I would like him and my dog chompy to meet up and see if they get along.

I am back from a busy afternoon, I got my hair retouched and then to my friends house who had some more baby items for me. she had a moby carrier and some clothes. I have a bjorn active carrier now and a moby. I think the moby looks weird and not sure if I will use it but its free!


----------



## lisaf

My friend who had her baby in August loves her moby!! She says its much easier to use with a newborn than the other carriers... just a matter of getting used to tying it. I think there is really only one way to tie it on.. several ways to arrange it after its on though!

And I don't hate you for saying that...I felt like questioning him was stupid myself... but buying all kinds of boy stuff and bringing home a girl as a surprise (and not having a name picked out) would be a lot stupider than paying for a private scan.... after taking some screen shots of the DVD... I'm kind of seeing something. I know someone I grew up with who was told the wrong gender... and one of the girls in my due date thread was told boy by the doctor.. but 2 private scans and another specialist have all said it is a girl so the OB must have just seen the umbilical cord
if the doctor had just kept his mouth shut about his doubt, or given me a more reassuring confirmation at the end... I might not be questioning it! But if 2 experts agree I'll accept it!

And for the record... you girls and my friends IRL have cheered me up about having a boy.. and I will actually be a bit disappointed if the 2nd scan shows its a girl!! :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

haha. what can we do with you? well hopefully the private scan will be nice and clear and detailed, so you get a really good look at the little one. I Feel like most of my scans have been blurry and I just couldn't tell what the heck and even when I could see the profile it just looked like a skeleton so didn't get that jazzed about it! I guess it is nice to see the profile and notice there aren't too heads or something really weird.


----------



## lisaf

yeah.. I see these great, clear shots online.. then I go for mine and get blurry stuff! :haha:

I'm totally stubborn about stuff! ;)


----------



## kcw81

haha
hey some lady where I live delivered her own baby in the car this morning on the way to the hospital! she was feeling pains so they hopped in their car to get to the hospital and the baby came out on the way there. I guess they are all okay - the baby was a little over 6 lbs so it was early.


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls! Glad I amused you with my fingering comment hahahaha! Lou not sure I will use those EXACT words but might ask her to have a poke hahahaha!

Good luck for your midwife appointment hun!

Suz - I think the next after 38 is 40...........I cant seem to find a general rule on the end visits tbh. I'll find out and let u know later x TYPICALLY the 38/40 week appointments are some of the most important as so much can change quickly at this stage.....................AND hubby isn't with me - He's at work, in LEEDS so if I get carted off to York for some god fore saken reason, he is in trouble hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! Well the road between mine and the birth centre is closed because of a serious accident so we've been diverted! Have now been sat here for half an hour in traffic! Supposed to be there at 9 and I'm still about 10 miles away! :dohh: Hoping she can squeeze me in when we get there! 

Good luck with your appointment Ellen- hopefully she'll tell you he's engaged and ready to pop! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Lou! Thats rubbish! Im sure she will fit you in tho............Just call them and tell them u are due in soon but there's been an accident. I had this a few weeks ago with one of mine.

God I hope she says something positive to me today, she's nice but a wee bit slack. If she says breech to me I might have to hit her hahahaha Oooh and I get to tell her I CAN have my water birth after all. x


----------



## SBB

Good luck at your appointments girls! Let me know how they go :D 

I just woke up :sleep: my mum is coming to help decorate today :) 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I got woke up at 6AM with ollie cat vomiting across the bedroom floor! Stupid cat thinks its ok to eat a fake christmas tree! Hubby was NOT amused! x

Have fun decorating with your mum! What rooms are you attempting today?? x


----------



## SBB

Eew yuck!! Stupid ollie cat :haha: why can't they vom in their litter tray?! 

We're finishing stripping jesus' room today :) so I'm hoping to have it all finished over the weekend :happydance: 

Last night baby Jesus was properly wriggling again, and it was actually hurting a muscle between my foofy and legs - I think perhaps he has just been engaging a bit more and that's what yesterdays pains were :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay! Hope it all goes smoothly then and jesus gets his super bedroom!

Last night this one was in a similar position - the barbie esque join between your body and your thigh?? The bit on your barbies you could REALLY move to make her do the splits? LOL! It wazs prodding away down there and made me feel quite sick hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's exactly it! :rofl: it kept twanging and it's the same bits that were sore yesterday... How funny! I think they must just be getting right down there ready to come out! He gave me some serious punches in the foof last night that made me jump too :rofl: 

Speaking of nurseries, we need to see some more pics of yours, and lous - it's been ages! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmph! I couldnt get on for aaaaaaaaaaaaaages then! 

I will post some pics this afternoon. Ive been meaning to for ages! Doh! 

Last night this one kept rubbing against the cervix,?, and it was like electric shocks! Really quick sharp pains. Didnt tell hubby tho but did think OMG THIS IS IT! Hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Lol that's what Jesus was doing!! It felt like he was scratching or grabbing it quickly, really hurt! But must be punches I guess? Maybe not though... So weird we have the eaxct same things going on! I've had it a few times but it's such a quick sharp pain you do end up thinking this is it!! 

Looking forward to seeing the pics :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Finally managed to get there girls! Everything was fine. Growth good, baby still head down- no engagement yet- everything as expected at this point! Midwife was very angry that the hospital still haven't answered the question about whether my previous cervix treatment is going to affect anything and so as of yet I still don't have permission for the Birth Centre! :dohh: 

The midwife did give me a bit of a telling off when I said I keep having a feeling he will be coming early!! Gave me a big lecture about 40 weeks being healthiest for the baby and that most first babies are born after 40 weeks not before. She said "what's this obsession with babies coming at 37 weeks odd- are you on the Internet?" -as if it was some evil cult! :rofl: I felt like I had to say no!!!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my goodness! It was 8 degrees and raining when we got up this morning- now 2 hours later it's dropped to 1degree and it's lobbing it down with snow!!! :shock:


----------



## SBB

Naughty lou!!! Evil Internet and b&b! To be fair with your family history it's only normal you'd think he'd come early!! 

Glad everything is ok, my previous cervix treatment hasn't even been mentioned let alone stopped them allowing me a water birth so I don't see why they should not let you... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well the midwife says it shouldn't stop me but the Derbyshire midwife guidelines need a doctor to just officially say "OK" - now she's referred me to the hospital twice to get this go ahead and both times they've fixated on how severe my skin was and refused to even discuss my cervix!!! I asked last time if they'd just write the midwife a quick note in my green notes and the doctor just laughed at me and said there was no need! I've now got to go back AGAIN at the beginning of Jan with a VERY snotty note from the midwife to take with me!!! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Lou thats so funny you got told off! Hehehehe!

Well my blood pressure is fine, urine is fine, baby NOT engaged but is head down BUUUUUT its back to back she reckons! So told to get on the ball and open up my pelvis! Errrrr Ive been doing that for fuckin weeks! I dont believe her tbh, its the same MW who told me baby was breech when it wasnt..............The body parts I can feel are deffo a bum sticking out of my tum and not a giant hand or anything!

She's next seeing me after DD due to the xmas hols but only 3 days over and she said she will stretch and sweep me then! So I still COULD get a december baby......FX! x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Ellen- I really thought you'd be engaged by now!! Naughty baby! :haha: He/she is going to make you hang on the full distance I think!! :haha: Well my midwife would be pleased to hear it anyway- she was telling me hiw even babies at 37 and 38 weeks are more likely to have jaundice and other things! Anyone would think i had told her I was going to pull him out early on purpose!! :rofl: 

I was quite relieved to hear I wasn't engaged as the period pains were starting to concern me slightly.


----------



## Rudeollie

Im going to kick this babys arse when it eventually comes out! Hahahaha I told her about the pains in the foof I was having over the past few days (like Suz) and she says that sounds like engagment and that its not unheard of for the top pop in and out.

Oh and Im stopping joining in on some conversations on here hahahaha ALl our talk about boobs over the past few days???? Yeah well I got up this morning and mine kill and have gone fricking HUGE! 

Snows here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## SBB

Glad it's all ok ellen - loads of babies don't engage til birth anyway so the engaged thing isn't really that relevant. Also back to back doesn't matter yet either I don't think, but as you say she's probably wring anyway! 

I just burnt myself on the wallpaper steamer :( 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww poor you Suz! Tale care ok? xxx

Well I can bounce on my ball (MORE!) sideways walk up and down the stairs????? Get on all fours, and sit backwards on chairs...............Well what a comfy week Ive got ahead of me hey (!) Hahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies... or afternoon now! :blush: Just got myself sorted for the day... Wow you were all chatty yesterday! :haha:

Lisa hon, congrats on the Boy! Hope the gender scan on Sunday clears it all up for you. Have to be honest, I can't make head nor tail of your scan! sorry! :hugs: 

Ellen, get on all fours.... it encourage baby in to the correct spine forward position. Whilst you're down there circle to stretch your back out a bit. 

Can't remember what else I read.... :hi: to everyone. Can't believe I'm still the only confirmed team pink on this thread!! Beginning to have my doubts now! :rofl:


Right, I'm off to get some shopping and send some presents off... gonna call walking round the shops my exercise for the day! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Jess :hi: Enjoy your shopping! :thumbup:

Ellen- at yoga we were told on all fours and circle your hips in a figure of eight fashion for as long as you can manage a few times a day to turn baby to the right position! It looks bizarre while you're doing it though! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks for the advice girls! Not best pleased at having to try the all fours tricks cos my pelvis hurts so much doing this............And I can feel it straining my knackered back but will have to give it a go! Think Ive just got a awkward baby in there - Ive only been sleeping propped on my left side as well which is what you are meant to do with back to backs! 

Happy shopping Jess! x


----------



## babyloulou

There was a girl with SPD and pelvic pain at my yoga class and she said the figure of eight thingy was good for the pelvis pain too- although she just made her have her legs closer together (so there was only a few centimetres gap between her knees) than the rest of us x


----------



## Rudeollie

I think I will sleep this afternoon and try it all once hubby is home cos I doubt I will get back up without his help hahahaha!

Oh guess what?!??! We got our baby gifts from his work today. They got us a groegg themometer, a green bumbo seat, a baby toy and a baby first christmas snow globe (wishful thinking for this year lol!) AND £30 of mamas and papas vouchers! How cool is all THAT! x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!!! That is an impressive haul Ellen!! I got NOTHING from my work! Stingy gits! :growlmad:

I am getting really fed up of ordering things and deliveries going wrong!! I have ordered the dogs new collars for xmas. A red one for Ruud and a blue one for Piper. They've come today and they've sent a brown one for Piper! On the delivery note it says "vivid blue milano collar"- they've crossed out blue and wrote "brown" in felt tip!!! Now how the hell is that sending me what I ordered!! :growlmad: It's taken 3 weeks to come as it bloody is! I don't want a brown collar for a bloody brown dog!!


----------



## Rudeollie

GOD! What stupid idiots!!!!!!!!!! What is it with customer service staff this year hey?? Ive NEVER known so many problems! Grrrrrr! Call them and kick off! 

Right Im off to lay on my left while eating some cadburys fingers and watching Benny & Joon! x

PS: LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOADS of snow coming down now! (not settling tho!)


----------



## babyloulou

Snow's stopped again here- drizzling with rain again now -although OH says it's snowing quite heavily in Chesterfield where he's xmas shopping (about 10 miles away)

I have just sent them a snotty email!! It's so annoying because I ordered a matching blue lead from somewhere else that will now not match! I've just looked and the blue collar is no longer available anywhere! :growlmad: God I'm starting to hate internet shopping! :lol:

Enjoy your nice afternoon Ellen- I'm off to walk the dogs xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Maybe its what happens to us as we get closer to having these babies - all internet shopping turns against us so once babies are here,we have to go out and........socialise hahaha! 

Suz - Just had this link sent to me buy tescos, its about those free courses for health & safety with babies?? SOme places left so heres the link:

https://www.tesco.com/babyclub/join_now/babyclub_news/babysafe.page?sssdmh=edc3.346151


----------



## babyloulou

Oh damn- there's none near me!! :dohh: I really want to do that!

The snow is really coming down and starting to settle a bit now! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hurray! I hope its starts to settle here..........Hubbys only got tomorrow left at work then thats us done and its christmas lock in (god I wish it involved booze tho!) 

Sorry there arent any close by you...........I THINK they will do more cos the dates on this one are new so mustve added more! x


----------



## babyloulou

God I know! It would be so nice to cuddle up with a fire and a bottle of red wine!! (and a fag :blush:)


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh god I know Lou! Im now counting down til our weekend away in Feb, cos the place has a huge fire in the bar and a lush sauvignion blanc with my name on it! Mmmmmm x


----------



## babyloulou

That sounds gorgeous!! I might try and book something for us for after bubs too. Are you taking baby with you? x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep we are - Bubs shall be sleeping as mum and dad "reconnect!" in the hot tub hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

How old is bubs gonna be (assuming he/she arrives on DD) when you go?


----------



## Rudeollie

Bubs will be about 7 weeks! So I will have to express, obviously so long as my milk/BF'ing goes ok!


----------



## babyloulou

And you'll have had your 6 week check-up and so will be ready for :sex: again hopefully! :winkwink:


----------



## Rudeollie

Exactly! Watch I'll end up having a horrendous labour now and with my nethers looking like Ive had dynamite down there hahaha

Its just going to be so nice to go away and be normal (ish) again you know???


----------



## babyloulou

Normal apart from a screaming baby waking you up all night while you have Sauvignon Blanc head!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Aw that sounds so nice I want to go too! Not with you, I mean on our own trip :haha: 

The tesco doesn't have one near me either that's not booked up. :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor Ellen- Suz doesn't want to go with you!! :-( Nasty Suz! :haha:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: 

We've got snow here now, not settling though thankfully! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Shopping trip for today over... GOt a few bits and bobs, but mainly just wandered around aimlessly! :rofl:

Just put the tree up and decorated it. Wanted to plug the lights in so OH will have a nice surprise when he gets back, but I think he's taken the extension lead with him! :(

Not snowing here... just miserable and wet! Hope you guys don't get too much disruption from the snow where you are.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha how RUDE of Suz! Well the invites revoked now hahahaha!

Jess, shame on the extension....ave you any others you can unplug temporarlily just to get the WOW factor when he comes in???


----------



## babyloulou

I'll come with you Ellen and share the wine and hot tub with you and your OH! Just save the funny business until I'm in bed! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

My Dad has 4 holiday cottages in Cornwall (3 that they rent out and 1 reserved for the family). He has a hot tub that fits 8 people in the garden! We should all go once the babies are here!


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone! 

Can't remember what I was going to comment on now! :dohh: Oh well, you've all moved past that topic anyway I'm sure :haha:

Do you guys have doulas there in the UK? Anyone have an opinion on one?


----------



## kcw81

hey girls how is everyone? 

Lou glad your appt went ok. that is funny that you got scolded for twoo much internet. 

Ellen your holiday sounds divine but wonder how it will be with baby? hopefully baby is wellbehaved and doesn't cry too much! I can't believe you aren't engaged yet, I thought you said the baby had dropped?

Jess lucky you to have a cottage with a nice big hot tub! love hot tubs. miss them.

Lisa, my friend bought a doula service here in portland and she was really excited to do the natural thing and have the doula advocate for her, she interviewed a few of them before picking one, and then her baby ended up breech and she had to have a cesarean and not needing the doulas service in the labor room! and she lost the money you pay to them up front! so it was kind of waste of money.

Tonight I have my Dh christmas party and its a big drink fest and should be a total bore for me! Its at a restaraunt they have rented out and hopefully they have some vegetarian foods so I can be happy with that. he is really weird and private and didn't tell many people about my pregnancy so people there will be surprised to see me.I really hope we don't have to stay long, no more than 3 hours please! the guys always get drunk and sloppy and I just would rather be at home on the couch!


----------



## lisaf

I have heard that some doulas will let you apply the money you paid for the birth towards post-partum support if something like that happens. I'd definitely want a doula with that kind of policy because of what your friend had happen!

I'm having trouble convincing DH to consider it :( Kind of fighting about it. I don't trust him to read everything he's supposed to, to remember it, and to know when to apply it.
I don't want doctors/nurses insisting we need to do a c-section... scaring him, and making me panic and not having a single rational person in the room to speak up and suggest alternatives or who might know from experience that it won't be much of a risk to wait an hour and see if things improve etc....
I don't want to fight medical advice... but I've also heard way too many birth stories where things were done mostly for the convience of the nurses/doctors and NOT for the benefit of you & baby's health or wishes.


----------



## kcw81

yeah I see your point lisa, and I think its really common for the DH to cave in in the pressure of docs and nurses. kinda sucks you have to pay someone extra to advocate for you but I get it. good idea getting one that lets you use their services after the birth. that would benice too! like a nanny and nurse in the house tohelp you.


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- That sounds brilliant!! I'd definitely be up for that! :thumbup: 

Casey- hope you have a nice time at the party and it's not too boring for you honey- and I hope they have plenty of veggie food! There's nothing I hate more than going for a meal and hardly having any veggie choice!! And since being pregnant its even harder as most veggie dishes in the uk tend to feature Brie or goats cheese or something similar that we're not allowed when pregnant! :growlmad: So has your OH not told anyone at work that you're having a baby? X


----------



## lisaf

I know my DH will get scared and cave, lol... I also don't trust him to read up on all the books or remember what I need him to. I see the doula more as a coach for HIM than for me :haha:
PLUS I like the idea that if we do have to send someone to run and get help, water, ice, etc... that I won't have to be left alone etc... I see it as almost hiring your own nurse to stay with you the whole ride since the nurses are split between so many patients and have shift changes etc...


----------



## kcw81

Lou, yeah my DH's boss knows about me and thats about it. They went to school together and are friends. All the rest of the guys work for him and he doesn't really share personal details with them. weird!

Lisa, did you hear Amber is pregnant again??


----------



## lisaf

KC - is that true this time? or does she just 'think' she's pregnant again?


----------



## kcw81

I guess it could be false. it was in the paper today in the people section but it might be a rumor still!


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Even I know who you two are on about..........Its in OUR press too about her been preggers again. 

Jess - Cornish cottages sound wonderful! x

Casey - MW said how I felt the past few days with the shock feelings down there bubs was certainly engaged..........But they can rise and fall in and out in some women. Have a lovely time tonight - dont you find men are always a bit wierd over work??? Its my hubbys xmas do tonight to but he's not off cos of this one - he's SURE its coming tomorrow!

Off to my friends to babysit for her - Im just hoping Rudy stays asleep cos I cant get him out of the cot and hubbys got to do some work for the first 1/2 an hour! x


----------



## kcw81

yes men are strange about work. I Guess just different than how we behave in the workplace! have fun babysitting!


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- Is your friend's baby called Rudy as well as my dog and your cat? :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

haha, did I tell you girls I was considering Rudy for a middle name? (its my mom's maiden name and my dad's father's first name/nickname)


----------



## Rudeollie

Yes Lou he is! When they had decided the name she came round teasing that it was a name "close to my heart!" 
I was like, errrrr Ollie?? NO! Paul? NOOOOOO! Paulo (she is a bit wag u see lol!) NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I then thought maybe after my dad, JOhn she was like no, you are never going to get it and nodded to my fat Rudel pumpkin! Hahahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

I know! I got him one of the mamas and papas rudolph reindeer rocker toys for christmas and bday, cos he's one in Jan.

Right Id best get round and get my list of instructions for him! Im not sure whether he's still on his breathing monitor or not and REALLY dont want to be unequipped if it goes off! x


----------



## babyloulou

OK- good luck honey :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

P.S:- they say holding and cuddling a little baby can start the labour hormones!! :winkwink:


----------



## kcw81

oh yeah I have heard that too about holding the baby! maybe it will do something for ya ellen!


----------



## SBB

Yay cuddle that baby! I love the name rudy as a middle name Lisa :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's a brill name Lisa! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

My mom said it was too 'old fashioned' but I don't think that matters for a middle name!


----------



## babyloulou

I don't think it's old fashioned at all- it's becoming quite popular here Lisa x


----------



## lisaf

Lol... well I disagree with my mom about most things!!! Most of the girl names we had picked out were a little old fashioned anyway... I saw it as a neat way to be unique without being unusual for the sake of it.


----------



## SBB

I really like it Lisa, doesn't seem old fashioned at all. Wish I had a good family name I could use but all the family names are weird!! Or just boring... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Lol... my maiden name is not good first or middle name material!! Lol
A grandmother on my DH's side though had the last name Logan... which is DH's middle name and our current front-runner for first name (though we are not pubicly going to pick a name until the birth.. so SHHHH)


----------



## Rudeollie

Well no cuddles cos he was sparko bless him! Had a doggy and kittie cuddle tho! Haha

Im pretty certain it was him that helped with my BFP...........AT the time I was with him loooooads. ANd they say that too helps kick your cycles into touch, that and clomid obviously!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah they do. I had my 3 from Wales the fortnight before I got my BFP too and Jack was only 10 months then- maybe it worked for me too! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

hmmm, I was at my friend's baby shower with lots of babies to cuddle and play with at the end of July and conceived in early August...

but... something tells me the HSG and clomid had a LITTLE bit more to do with it than spending 2 hours around some babies :haha: :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Its scientifically proven Lisa so dont discount a few cuddles here and there! HSG and clomid did nothing for me........Clomid and bubs cuddles did! Hahaha 

Its like the skin to skin contact they recommend after birth........But the reverse hahaha!

Right Im sick of bouncing on this freakin ball.ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## babyloulou

Figure of eights with your hips it is then! Go on- drop and give me 50!!!


----------



## lisaf

lol... well I wasn't done with my cycle yet and it was so brief... I think I held babies for maybe 4 minutes MAX at that shower.

Does it have to be babies or do young children count? One of my TTC friends is a schoolteacher so being around the kids isn't helping her any :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

It's supposed to be babies I think (that are not on solid food)- something about the smell of a milk-fed baby that releases certain hormones in a woman!


----------



## lisaf

hmmm, well the baby I held for those 4 minutes was definitely being breastfed still! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Its babies mainly Im afraid Lisa - Dont worry she can cuddle yours soon ! xxx

SIR YES SIR! Hehehehe AT least hubby can haul my arse off the floor! Hahahaha!

Oh yeah my MW weighed me today.........Ive put on 17lbs all in all and she put that as mainly baby!!!!!!!!!!! I frickin hope not or my nethers ARE gonna explode! Hahaha x


----------



## lisaf

she's over there in the UK so wont' be cuddling my baby :( Her SIL is 14 weeks pregnant or so... I just don't want her to have to wait that long to cuddle a baby! :(


----------



## lisaf

haha its not just baby... there is the fluid, the placenta, the extra blood volume etc!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL I Know Lisa - Its just how she worded it, Its ALL BABY! Errr no, Its a sack of water and a load of other stuff too hahaha!

Awww She can cuddle mine if shes near! Anything to help the ttc'ers!


----------



## SBB

Ellen how have you only put on 17lbs?! I weighed myself last night and it's def over 2 stone - 28lbs!!! How is that possible?! Where the f**k is it all?! My arms and legs are possibly ever so slightly bigger, but really only a tiny bit! The rest cant all be in the bump surely :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive no clue how Ive only put on that much Suz! My friends said if she hadnt heard it with her own ears she wouldnt have believed it hahaha!

I mean everyone always says "oh your all bump arent you?" And I know ive got a little bit floating around on my legs but Ive not gone out of my way to control it what so ever! Its bonkers - I can only think it goes back to the clomid fat I put on, and that I still need to get rid of that too hahaa!

Right Im having those shock foof pains again so maybe its popped back down the pelvis!


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- the smaller and slimmer you are (and you are definitely very slim) the more weight you put on. If you've already got lots of fat reserves you tend to put less on in pregnancy- so as there is usually nothing on you you're bound to notice more weight going on!


----------



## SBB

Yeh people keep saying to me 'what a neat little bump' and 'you're so lucky you haven't put weight on anywhere else' but seriously I'm not just going to drop over 2 stone when the baby comes out!! It's gonna have to be there somewhere :dohh: 

No shockers for me tonight yet! Just general foof pressure... I don't know that I could handle it for another 3 weeks if I went over - could you?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- my midwife said the pains between my legs and in my foof are from the hormones you develop after week 34 to soften the cervix?? :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Yeh I guess you're right lou, Laura put on 2.5 stone and she was a right skinny minnie before! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Exactamundo Suz!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

What do you reckon to this man bag/men's changing bag girls? Was going to order it as a birthday pressie for OH. Do you think it's too boring? I think it's quite classy I think...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsonite-...sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&s=baby&qid=1292534327&sr=1-19


----------



## lisaf

in my experience... guys like boring! :haha:
Just think how dull their formal wear is...


----------



## SBB

Ooh no I really like it lou. Classy and will last a long time and not go out of fashion! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Nice Lou! Just showed hubby and he'd have it as a man bag! x

Thats just right what Lou was saying about the weight Suz! Remember I out on just under a stone from the clomid so baby wise I really couldnt (more shouldnt) have put on a tonne more. And TRUST me, losing 2.5 if you CAN BF is easy peasy from looking at women I know who lost a lot more! x


----------



## babyloulou

You burn about 500 calories a day breastfeeding Suz- that's more than going to the gym for 3 hours a day every bloody day!! The weight will fall off!


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks girls- I've ordered the bag- I think OH will like it x


----------



## SBB

Woohoo that's a good enough reason to BF! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I know! I just told DH that fact and he wishes he could BF! Hahaha! Ive told him not to worry - he'll loose his tummy tub in no time running round after me and baby! hehehe

Just watchin Jamie Olivers xmas show from last year and Im droolin!


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
I was reading your posts on cuddling a baby helping with TTC- I think that helped me too :) I tried Clomid, IUI ect... and the cycle I got my natural bfp I did have a real bonding session with my cousins little one who was only 5 or 6 months old- it felt amazing, and I remember just feeling the love. I think it was the day before O or around there.....we conceived that cycle

hugs,


----------



## lisaf

hmmm... maybe we should go tell the clomid club girls about this! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning all! Casey you are STILL Up?!??!?!

Lisa - When I got my BFP I DID mention it over the cuddling sessions............

Well I woke up with hubby at 6 and sat in bed watching Bear Grylls hahaha! Im so sore from all those blinkin turning exercises yesterday!Im now going to empty the fridge and clean it out then vac and maybe ironing too. NOt nesting just gettin stuff sorted nefore hubby finishes work and mayhem ensues!


----------



## SBB

6am?! Wow I thought 8.30 was early! 

Well we appear to finally have Internet :happydance: although it seems quite slow at the moment! 

My mum is coming again today to carry on decorating, we (well mainly mum) got it all stripped yesterday... Bloody woodchip - it just takes sooo long. Got to prep it all today for painting then hopefully wallpaper tomorrow :) I have to do the actual wallpapering cos no-one else knows how! 

Right I might as well get up now I'm awake... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww glad you got the woodchip off. Have to agree it is a freakin nightmare to get off - had to do it at my cousins house last year! Shame no one else can wallpaper for you tho, take it easy reaching up and stuff wont you!

Just order a lovely big bunch of flowers for my mum. A big Christmas bunch and some chocolates getting delivered on the 22nd..............Tuggin on her heartstrings tho cos Ive sent them to Grandma from Baby bump! Hehehe xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw how cute :D 

Yeh I'll take it easy. My mum can't come now til later, my grandad had a triple heart bypass yesterday... It all appeared to go well but in the night one of the bits 'fell off' and he had a huge haemmorage(?!) so she has to take my nanny over to see him this morning. Think he'll be fine though he's obviously just quite old (81 maybe) so infection is a risk... 
Lol my mum was telling me yesterday that they both have iPhones! My grandad got the iPhone 4 and gave nanny his iPhone 3... My sister is screwing that her 81yr old grandad has a better iPhone than her :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Aw how cute :D 

Yeh I'll take it easy. My mum can't come now til later, my grandad had a triple heart bypass yesterday... It all appeared to go well but in the night one of the bits 'fell off' and he had a huge haemmorage(?!) so she has to take my nanny over to see him this morning. Think he'll be fine though he's obviously just quite old (81 maybe) so infection is a risk... 
Lol my mum was telling me yesterday that they both have iPhones! My grandad got the iPhone 4 and gave nanny his iPhone 3... My sister is screwing that her 81yr old grandad has a better iPhone than her :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

morning!

Suz, sorry to hear about your Grandad. I hope he makes a swift recovery. :hugs: I don't know how you have the energy to do all the decorating... almost killed me decorating the Christmas tree yesterday!! :rofl:

Last night I went over to my SIL for her birthday. We watched Sex in the City 2.... I was pleasantly surprised as I thought it was going to be rubbish and I think it was much better than the first one!


----------



## SBB

I might watch satc2 as well jess - but it looks so shit! I loved the series but they made the films a bit ott... I'll watch it at some point anyway... 

I haven't quite mustered the energy yet for decorating, at the moment I'm watching some toothless scumbags on jezza Kyle! :rofl: 

I'm going to wallpaper inside the drawers I got off eBay the other day as they're not very clean! Can't wait to have the nursery done and all his little clothes put away! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I've not mustered the energy to have a bath and get dressed yet!! Plus Puss is sat on me and meows everytime I try to get up!!

Here's something for all you cat lovers out there! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPzNl6NKAG0&feature=fvsr


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Suz, sorry about your grandpops! He's in the best place and Im sure will be pleased to have your nanny there and your mum xxx

Im watching Jezza now too but just had my cousin on the phone. We both had a MIL rant and she was giving me tips on labour and BF'ing. Wish she was closer to me cos she is such a pro!

Off for a walk with my friend in a bit in an attempt to get bubs moved............Oh but its DNA on Jez! Argh!


----------



## SBB

That's brilliant I love it!! Danny did a really funny video of our cats I'll get him to YouTube it and I'll post it later... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lol ollie go for a walk - you can live without knowing whether some idiot has fathered yet another poor child! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I managed to watch it while gettin ready so Im ready for my walk! They were PROPER scummers werent they? Hahaha 

I will boot the pc up when I get back and look at the cat videos......Laptops got not software on at the mo to view it! x


----------



## SBB

:( scrubbing Walls is so hard! Having to scrub every inch with a little sponge scourer to get rid of all the crap left behind from the f**king woodchip! I hate the person who invented it! It's ALL over our house too except the kitchen and bathroom, so when we have to strip it all I'm definitely paying someone! 

:D back to it... 3 Walls down one to go! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Well I not offically hate my friend hahaha! Come for a walk she says..............A walk - a fuckin hike more like it! !!!!! Im exhausted and dont feel any change in bubs. God damn it! 

Thought we were off to the local shops ie over the road.......NO! Walked to our "local" post office - its 3 miles away! 

Stupid woodchip and walkin! Hahaha x Lunch and bed for me! x


----------



## SBB

Lol ellen you sound genuinely angry!! :haha: you never know it might help bubs along... 

Mmmm I'm gonna put some jacket spuds in for me and Danny - it's his last day today he's finished at 1.30 for 2 weeks! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hurrah!!!!!!!!!! Paul finishes today too, but isn't home til about 4 or 5.

I am angry Suz hahaha And now Im angry that Paul used the last bit of salad for his lunch and I want jackets and salad for my lunch............Mooches off to find some food! Haha x


----------



## SBB

I'm having jacket, cheese, coleslaw and salad! I never ate jkt potatoes until you mentioned it one day, now I have them all the time! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats my fav combo! Yummy! They are just so quick and easy and nutritious! Mmm mmm!

Well I found a small baguette so had some philli on it. Then had some quality streets.........and now my tummy hurts hahaha!

Sleep now hopefully...................xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls! I've only just got up! I'm so tired! :sleep:

Suz- sorry to hear about your grandad I hope he's ok! Cool about his iPhone though! :haha: 

Well I'm angry food wise too! I have no food in the house- not even butter for toast! And for some unknown reason OH has taken the car! His van is sat on the drive (which I'm not insured on) and he's taken the bloody car- I can't go to the shop and he's not answering his phone! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Lou you lazy &#58667; :haha: 

That's very mean of your OH - order a pizza and make him pay! :growlmad: 

X xx


----------



## babyloulou

I finally got through to him- I MAY have gone slightly overboard!! :blush: "Well it's a good job I'm not in labour you idiot!! Bring me some dinner!" :rofl: :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO Lou thats hilarious! Hehehehe!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: to be fair I'd probably be exactly the same! It REALLY winds me up sometimes when OH doesn't answer :haha: 

Oh god the in laws are here.... Here we go! :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

:rofl: to be fair I'd probably be exactly the same! It REALLY winds me up sometimes when OH doesn't answer :haha: 

Oh god the in laws are here.... Here we go! :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Some of your posts are posting twice Suz! 

Are you not a big fan of the inlaws?? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Uh oh Good luck Suz!

Im watching Jezz again.......Sat on my ball. Bored! x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi girls...haven't posted here in a while! I hope everyone is well. I know Ollie and Suz are getting so close! I'm so excited to meet our next Clomid babies!! AFM, Jackson and I are doing very well...we're still fighting that darn thrush though. I'll probably make a call to the doctor next week if it's not better as we've been fighting it now for 3 weeks!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Margaret- sorry you're still fighting the thrush! Poor little Jackson!! :cry: I've been keeping up with your piccys of him and stuff on Facebook xx 

Ellen- I'm watching Jezza too! And i'm still in my dressing gown too!! :blush: Talk about stereotypical stay at home mum already!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Margaret! Poor you and Jackson xxx Hope you are on the mend soon hun xxx

LOL Lou! That is more Jezza than SAHM! Hahahaha Almost 4pm and STILL in your jammies hehehehe! (Joking - Im normally in my slob clothes but had to get dressed to go out!)

JUst been on the floor doing the figure 8's like Dr Lou advised xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- don't blame me though if bubs ends up upside down in a handstand or something!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

God could you imagine if I ended up making it effin breech! Bloody nora! Im not sure whether to just let my body try work itself out??

Been on the spinning babies site and its slogan is "Mums job is to dialate, babys jobs is to rotate!" Heres hoping! x


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks girls...I try to put up pictures on FB frequently...he's grown so much!!! The thrush doesn't seem to bother him much...just a nuisance. I had to resort to putting Monistat on my nipples to kill the yeast there...it's cleared up in hs mouth except for his tongue...it clears up almost all the way and then breaks out again! Grrrr!!


----------



## babyloulou

Margaret- are you passing it back and forth between each other then? X 

Ellen- most of what I've seen does say most babies turn themselves the right way! I think sitting on your ball and a few yoga moves are about all you can do x


----------



## kcw81

Morning girls! got up early today - couldn't sleep. Last night was DH xmas work party and it wasn't so bad. Everyone was surprised and happy at my pregnancy. I felt a lot of stares but it was ok and DH didn't get too hammered, in fact most guys tried to keep it under control cuz I think they were embarrassed from last year! His boss gave all the wives $100 bills! I was stoked. Thats a nice gift and worth going to the party. I ate a lot of salad and marinated veggies and rice and they had three choices of dessert, pumpkin pie with whip cream, strawberry cheesecake, and caramel apple cheesecake and guess what I had TWO! pumpkin and apple and I am still feeling a but full from that!

Suz I am sorry about your grandad, hope he recovers okay. That is cute that they have iphones. surprising too! Good job working so hard! I couldn't do it.

Marg, nice to see you on here. What it thrush? 

Ellen good job keeping up with trying to walk and do exercises. you are being very diligent and I hope it pays off and moves your little IT!

Lou I hope you don't starve to death! I hate when we run short of food in the house, it makes me feel so panicked.


Today I have my 36 week doc appt and he does his first pelvic exam since the beginning. What did suz call it? the doctor and my uterus's handshake? yikes!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Im not gonna stress about it too much! If it doesnt turn then its more hard core bonus points for after the birth from hubby right?? Hahaha!

Oh margaret you poor things! Are there any antibiotics you can take or not?? x


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo pelvic exam!! We don't have them here until we go into labour I don't think! :shrug: We don't have them at the beginning either!


----------



## kcw81

yeah should be good fun right? I think he checks where things are at with my cervix and then tests for strep.


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, Ladies! Last night I had a heck of a time sleeping! 

LO has a name; CONNOR. My late grandmother's maiden name. Very special t me. Although I LOVE the name Kai and Malakai, I LOVE the idea of honoring my grandmother. She would be very happy if she were still alive...She died of breast cancer when I was 14 and raised me mostly when I was young and during summers, etc. I'm very excited....now for a middle name....hmmm. Connor Kai might be too much K-k-ing


----------



## Rudeollie

That is a super name Chell and she will be so proud he has her name! Lovely so lovely xxx


----------



## kcw81

Great name chell and great story behind it! I think he will like being called connor rather than Kai since its a bit more masculine sounding, don't you think?


----------



## SBB

Sorry posting twice, new internet not great and it takes forever to post, then posts twice?! :wacko: 

The inlaws are alright, they're just really winding me up at the moment! I pretended to be asleep on the sofa when they came :haha: and they still talked to me!! Bugger off!! And MIL just dumped a load of magazines on me in case I wanted to read... Erm, if I did, it wouldn't be womans friggin weekly would it?! 

Plus she always really accusingly says 'if you want help you only have to ask' in a tone like I've done something wrong. If I want help I WILL ask. But I don't, get over it! I know they are trying to help but his mum has such a negative way about everything she says and does... 

Grrr... Sorry :blush: 

Margaret I hope that thrush clears up soon.. How annoying! 

KC it's the 'midwife handshake' lol! 

I've forgotten what else I just read :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry she's such a pain Suz!! :haha: Do we get a 'midwife handshake'??


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: love the name Connor Chell xx


----------



## kcw81

Oh god suz anyone who tries to talk to you while sleeping should be thrown off a bridge!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Suz and Casey you both just made me spit my water out! Hahahaha Thrown off a bridge hahahaha!


----------



## Onelildream

Marg-Thrush sounds awful. none of my kids have had it (yet) but it just sounds painful and bothersome. soooo sorry.

KC-Yes, I like Connor better. I have all along. I actually told the tech we were naming him that, and when we got in the car hubs said, "I thought we were kicking around some other names? I'm not sure we've decided..." I was like, WHAT?! ...so I'm excited we decided on it...errr...excited hubby finally came around!

Suz-I hate being woken up. Drives me mad. Even if I'm pretending to be sleeping! lol


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Oh god suz anyone who tries to talk to you while sleeping should be thrown off a bridge!

:rofl: I totally agree!! 

Lou I think we only get the midwife handshake at labour. It was the MW at antenatal was telling us about sweeps and put two fingers out (like a gun) then started chuckling to herself and said this is what we call the 'midwife handshake'. 
Although you don't have to let them even examine your cervix if you don't want to.. You can just get on with labour without them poking around! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Ive put on my plan a minimum fingering if possible ha ha ha! 

Specially as I'm getting my midwifes handshake on the 29th! x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! I love Ellen's constant "fingering" remarks!!! :rofl: It reminds me of conversations when you're about 13!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Im trying my damndest to keep us feeling young Lou hahahaha!

I cannot believe my ticker says 9 days! Flippin heck! x


----------



## SBB

Fingering remarks crack me up too :rofl: it sounds so wrong!

I don't know when I'll get a sweep? Won't find out til Xmas eve either. I might have some apples and custard :D or MIL bought apple pie over, maybe I could cook that up :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> I cannot believe my ticker says 9 days! Flippin heck! x

Holy shit!!! Good job I don't have a countdown ticker I'd be panicking! I can't believe how close we are... What have we done?!?!? :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I must finish my birth plan :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yeah you two are so dang close it is unbelievable!! suz you don't have a birth plan yet? do you know what you want though? Its kind of hard to know right now exactly what you will want in the actual labor you know? I feel like I could write out my preferences right now but have a caveat at the top that says, "casey has the right to totally change her mind on any of the below." 

ellen you have your prefereces already written up? what are they generally speaking?


----------



## lisaf

Morning ladies! I always love reading all your chatter from the morning! (but I forget half of what has been said by the time I'm done :dohh:)

Tyson - is there a La Leche League in your area you can contact for help with the thrush? I've heard that they often know the best way to attack those kinds of things and can tell you what to ask the doctor for! Good luck!


----------



## SBB

I have mainly done my birth plan, just need to finish it and print it. And it says I may change my mind! 

Basically says water birth, gas and air, no cervix exams unless necessary, not to be hooked up to the monitor unless necessary. Don't want waters broken unless needed. 

Want umbilical cord to stop pulsating before OH cuts it. I don't want the injection to make the placenta come quicker. 

I can't remember the rest! I'll post it once I've done it :) 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Pretty much the same as Suz for mine. Oh but of course hubbys to tell me what colour we have! CANT WAIT! I have told hubby that obviously this back to back issue could mean it all goes to pot as the back pain can be horrendous............As a back sufferer anyhoo I may need something a little stronger than my tens and water.

Just sent hubby out for some coleslaw to have with tea.......Takeaway pizzas! Mmmm !


----------



## kcw81

yumm you guys eat coleslaw more often than we do. we usually don't touch it unless its summer. 

You guys, what is wrong with getting frequent cervix exams or being hooked up to monitoring? if you are hooked up to monitoring does that mean you can't walk around? does frequent cervix exams do something bad?


----------



## kcw81

also, what is your stance on episiotomy? if you start to tear, do you want them to do an epi, or do you want to naturally tear?


----------



## babyloulou

OH has just rang to say he is cooking me a lovely dinner tonight with Yorkshire puddings and everything!! Yum! I might pack my hospital bag although I have been saying that for ages and then never do it!! :dohh: I really should as my count down says 30 odd days now and im still slightly nervous about an early arrival! My period pains seem to get worse every night! They were through my stomach, back, thighs and foof last night!! I'm also getting very wet :blush: down there!! 

My midwife says she is doing my birth plan in 2 weeks at my next appointment. Do they make you bring it away to complete then Suz or did you do yours by yourself??? What's the pulsating cord about????


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh god tear naturally! Its meant to be much less envasive........

As for monitoring/exams its each to their own to be honest. I just know friends who had to have FBS done and a clip attached to babys head via the cervix and it caused baby more distress and she ended up with a c section. Also I know WAY too many women who've had exams done while contracting! Ouch! x


----------



## kcw81

sorry another couple questions ladies. I was looking at birth plans yesterday and there were a bunch of things I Was unsure about: 
-why should you wait for the cord to stop pulsing? I don't know anything about that. 
-will you have 24 hour rooming in with the baby or have them only bring you the baby when you are awake and time to feed?
-are you wanting to wear your own clothes during labor?


----------



## babyloulou

I don't want an epis at all Casey! They don't tend to do them here anymore unless very necessary. There is a big school of thought now that a natural tear often heals better than a cut! And the people who get third or forth degree tears can get them even with an epis
X


----------



## Rudeollie

My midwife has said NOTHING to me about my birth plan NOR did she tell me or ask me about the vit K injections or anything else she was meant to yesterday.

Told you - She is SLACK! x


----------



## babyloulou

We wear our own clothes during labour Casey- and most birthing centres and hospitals leave mothers and babies together. I don't know about the cord thing- I just asked the same question x


----------



## Rudeollie

Own clothes all the way casey unless c section needed and if you are BF'ing baby is with you at all times apaprt from when you go for brekkie at my hospital...........If you FF then they take babies for you to rest!

Dont know how I will cope with my carpal tunnel alone with a baby. Think I will have to call them to come get bubs to me. I will end up waking the whole ward with a screamin baby hahaha x

YUM lou! Yorkshire puds mmmmmm


----------



## kcw81

I wanted to wear my own stuff initially, but now that I think about it, lots of blood and fluids might ruin anything I got on so might as well be a ghastly hospital gown. I also wanted to bring my own pillow but one girl told me sometimes even your pillow gets ruined during labor! how messy does it get in there??


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha think Texas Chainsaw Massacre and your almost there Casey - so my cousin said hahaha!

Im takin my own pillow and cases but just in case Ive to stay in really. And clothes wise Ive bought as cheap as possible so I can just chuck my labour suit after.........


----------



## babyloulou

They don't tend to birth women on beds anymore here Casey x


----------



## kcw81

oh yeah I forgot about that lou! and ellen, good idea on buying the cheap stuff in case if gets ruined. I what exactly are you going to wear during labor? a nightgown that is short and underwear? are you even supposed to wear underwear?


----------



## babyloulou

I'm going for a water birth Casey- so wearing either nothing or the top part of a tankini. If I end up out of the water I have a black long maternity nightie from Mothercare I will be wearing. You won't need underwear honey x


----------



## Rudeollie

No underwear and Ive got a few options for birthing. I've got a cotton nightie for out of the pool, a stretchy lycra type nightie for in the pool and a crop top for the pool too. Then a pj and cardie set for after Ive showered or bathed. Bath I hope! x

OMG hubbys bought some chocolate orange AND toblerone cookies for afters! Eeeeek!


----------



## babyloulou

Toblerone cookies!!! They sound divine!! I've never seen them!


----------



## Rudeollie

Morrisons - fresh bakery bit. 5 in a pack for a £1 or 2 packs for £1.50! BAAAARGAINS!

Casey - Surfin bird from family guy is currently our number 3 in the charts! LMAO!


----------



## kcw81

mmm toblerone! is it your birthday ellen?


----------



## Rudeollie

No but I text him and said I was really fed up so he's treating me..............As only he should! Hahahaha I am carryin his child after all!


----------



## SBB

OH MY GOD stop talking so quick!!! 

Ok - the placenta thing, apparently a lot of midwives (not all) have a tendancy to cut the cord immediately. In fact it's better to let it stop pulsing - there's some REALLY good stuff in there that gets pumped out right at the end to baby, and by cutting it too soon obviously baby doesn't get it all. It'll only pulse for a minute or so, it's not long at all. 

Epi or tear - defo tear. How do they know how much to cut you?! I'd rather tear! I also don't want stitches if it's 1st/2nd degree tear unless really needed. 

Ok I can't remember the other questions :dohh: I'll do another post with my plan so far and feel free to add anything or ask anything! 

Oh the not being monitored thing - it's because the machine is so restrictive, unless there's a problem, you only need to be monitored with a doppler basically. Then you can be up and about or in the pool or whatever.. 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

bird bird bird, bird is the word. that is funny. did you see that xmas special show ellen? the one last week where stewie and brian go to the north pole? 

JEss was talking earlier about SATC 2 and I gotta admit I didn't mind it either! I mean, when you sit to watch it you gotta know not to except academy award story or acting but its fun to see the old gals again. and I do mean OLD! haha. so I recommend it for good trashy SATC viewing fun. it was better than the first I Thought too but I think thats cuz my expectations were super low.


----------



## SBB

Here's what I've got so far - I would appreciate any other suggestions/comments/thoughts :D and if anyone else wants to post theirs that would be good :) 



I am quite easy going and happy to go with the flow, but these are my preferences. I am open to changes but my ideal scenario is a natural birth, in the pool, probably with gas and air.

*Labour:*

Unless there is a problem I don&#8217;t want to be put onto a CTG monitor, just monitored with a Sonicaid.

I don&#8217;t want internal examinations unless required.

*The Birth:*

I would like a water birth.

I would like my birth partner to be present throughout the labour. I would like him to be at the head end (my head!!) 

I am happy to have a student midwife at the birth.

Unless necessary I don't want any intervention - I would like to have the baby naturally and if it takes time so be it. I don't want to have my waters broken etc to speed things up. 

I do not want an epidural unless completely necessary, or I change my mind and ask for it!

I DO NOT want a C-section unless absolutely necessary.

If I am going to tear I would rather let this happen naturally, I don't want an episotomy(?). 

Unless essential I don't want forceps/ventouse delivery. 

I would like the baby put straight onto my tummy/chest.

I would like the umbilical cord to stop pulsating before it is cut. My partner would like to cut the cord.

Placenta delivery: I would like the placenta to deliver naturally without injection. I would like to decide at the time
whether I want to stay in the birthing pool for this or get out.


*Afterwards:*

I would like to have skin to skin contact for 30 minutes then for my partner to have skin to skin contact. 

I definitely want to breast feed. If I am having any trouble with breast feeding I would appreciate some help.

If I have a 1st/2nd degree tear, then I only want stitches if totally necessary. If the tear stops bleeding by itself I'd rather not have stitches. 
If I have a 3rd degree tear obviously I will need stitches. 

I would like baby to have the vitamin K injection. 


x x x


----------



## lisaf

My friend said the hospital gave her these lovely mesh underwear and supplied the maternity pads....
I wouldn't wear my own clothes for the delivery unless I planned on tossing them afterwards... if you're interested... they do sell these cute, T-shirt material gowns called Pretty Pushers... they have ties in the front for fetal monitoring and go low in the back for epidural access if you need one... and are meant to be disposed of afterwards.

I am still learning a lot of this stuff myself like the cord pumping thing.
But I have read that continual fetal monitoring has not been shown to improve the outcome (meaning it does not affect the live, healthy birth rate) but DOES lead to more c-sections. It also can restrict your movement if they want you strapped down to be monitored which can slow down labor.
I'll be requesting intermittent monitoring for sure!


----------



## kcw81

Suz -
-If you have 3rd degree tear, do you want local aneshesia to repair?
-You really don't mind if the baby is not completely cleaned off before skin on skin?
-if you get circumsized are you doing it at the hospital then or waiting till later?
-Will you want music, dim lighting, or light snacks?


----------



## babyloulou

That all sounds pretty much what I will be asking for too Suz! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

3rd degree tear I'm not sure if you get aneasthetic? Good point - any UKers know? I guess I would want something but I've never had stitches! 

No I don't mind if he's not clean. Ideally I'll be in the pool anyway so he'll get a bit of a wash :haha: I always thought I'd mind but honestly after all that I don't think I will. I think he'd be wrapped in a towel so we can de-gunk him anyway! 

Hadn't even considered circumcision - we won't be doing it though. 

Yeh I'll want some nice music I think. We'll take Ipod and speakers. And I will add about the lighting (thanks) as well as me not wanting bright lights, I don't think it's great for baby who's been inside for 9 months to have flurescent lighting straight in his little eyes!! 

Snacks etc are all in our hospital bag.. 

Lisa I've heard it ups the rate of C Sections too - which I think are already too high! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- they don't tend to clean babies much here either any more. It's straight up onto the chest- although obviously if you have a water birth a bit of gunk will wash off! :lol: 

Curcumsion is not commonplace in the UK. Some do have it for religious reasons but as far as I am aware this has to be arranged privately. Doctors here will never carry circumcision out unless it is for a serious medical reason. 

Suz- I was told if you need stitches its a local aneasthetic injection (similar to what the dentist uses) x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im doing our ipod tunes tomorrow! 

Casey - Ive not seen the christmas episode yet and Im not sure which channel we'd get it on tbh...........2 channels over here show FG so I will keep my eyes peeled for it!


----------



## Onelildream

Wow. This go around, no birthplan. I'll prob change my mind last min anyway...I DO want to do this one w/o an epidural. I'm hoping I can! I get shaky like a leaf when I'm nervous, and labor makes me nervous, go figure! I might need some anxiety meds. lol


----------



## kcw81

thanks guys for all the responses on birth plan stuff! I might broach this topic today at my appt. I don't know if he wants to discuss it yet but I would rather talk about it now in case baby comes early. It will be so interesting to see how our actual labors go!


----------



## kcw81

chell I have thought that too, it might be nice to have anti-anxiety pills - they actually had me take anti-anxiety pill for some serious dental work I had done last year since I Get so tense. I don't want to be out of it though and that is a risk.


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, kc, they have birthing gown you can buy with better print. I'm having a friend make me one...like this:
 



Attached Files:







il_570xN_174889776.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kcw81

CUTE chell! I think I should get one of those in brown and red to hide blood stains.


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Casey that is gross hahahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

That's so pretty Chell that I think I've have to save it for afterwards! I wouldn't want to ruin something that pretty and homemade x


----------



## Onelildream

hahaha. Peroxide takes bloodstains out. I'll bring a bottle from home and wash it in the sink....or wear their ugly gown beforehand/during labor, and the cute one after for pictures and stuff. ;) With my other two, I hiked the gown up high for delivery and once they were done, I put it down....no stains that I remember...


----------



## Onelildream

...but it was a hospital gown and I'm sure I wasn't examining that closely


----------



## lisaf

Chell - if you're serious about wanting to make it without an epidural... you should consider a doula! Thats what I want to do because I really really want to avoid an epidural. They have amazing success rates at speeding labor, reducing the need for pain meds, and reducing the need for a c-section.
Still trying to convince my DH....


----------



## Onelildream

is a doula like a midwife?


----------



## babyloulou

It's really expensive to hire a Doula here Lisa. Is it cheaper there? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah its kinda seen over here as a groovy midwife hahaha! And they are SUPER expensive!

I might train as one after this and make some good cash hahaha x


----------



## lisaf

I thought it was expensive.. $1500 ... but I'm finding some for $500

A doula is not a midwife.. they're not medical professionals.
They are kind of like expert labor coaches/assistants/slaves :) They will basically do whatever you need the to do.. offer expert advice, give massages or tell DH when and where to massage... suggest positions/activities to speed labor or ease pain etc...
If you don't want them as involved for whatever reason, they can also go get food/snacks/ice... go keep family informed etc...


----------



## babyloulou

It still sounds quite expensive just for that though!! All those things are what my OH is for! Doing the errands, the snacks, massages, the phone calls!


----------



## lisaf

Well the point of having one for the snacks and errands is so that you don't have to run your DH ragged and so he can be there for you instead of off taking care of that stuff.
I want one more for the expertise... but heck.. even if they were the ones assigned to come on here and tell everyone the news, that would be a help! :)


----------



## lisaf

and I fully expect my DH to wimp out on the massages after 2 minutes... he claims he gets tired after that now! Maybe he'll hold out for 5 minutes when I'm in labor... but he won't go for 20-30 minutes like I may need! 
Plus... its very easy to get caught up in things, panic, and forget things that may help... and you may not know WHEN to use which techniques etc..


----------



## Onelildream

Hahahaha. Yeah, this being our 3rd, I think hubs can do all that. He's an expert! And super supportive. With DS he rubbed my back and did everything I asked. Now I just need him to keep my mind off of things...I'm not really big bonding with others, it would prob just be more akward and complicated if I got a doula. ..And I'm not a big fan of girls. lol. ...My gyno is a man.


----------



## Onelildream

I have to say, I AM SUPER EXCITED to feel my legs after birth...and get out of that stupid hospital bed....not just left alone whilst everyone rushes off with baby.


----------



## lisaf

its totally a personal call.. they're just good at knowing what will keep labor going.. help when it stalls and ways to relieve pain without meds etc...

My friend gave birth totally natural with a doula... then opted to do it a 2nd time (got a doula again)... haha.. hearing that she chose it twice is what convinced me it was do-able, but this being my first time, I think I really need the support.


----------



## Onelildream

Cool. If it were my first I'd think about it more seriously. Honestly might be nice to have someone there to teach you how to push...That takes a bit to figure it out. With my 1st I could have used a little help; my doc is a man!; good thing the nurse explained things a little more clear...and I got the hang of it


----------



## Onelildream

Make sure u get a doula that has had a child. lol. sounds silly, but you'd be surprised how many women are trained to be midwives, doctors, doulas, maternity nurses, and haven't yet gone through it. First hand experience will be crucial when you are paying money for one!


----------



## Rudeollie

God totally agree there Chell! My cousin offered to be my doula lol! But my view is the midwifes get paid to do the health stuff and hubbys doing the rest I need doing! He's had 9 months to prepare for this so needs to and will step up to the mark. Obviously some arent s lucky to have someone!

Over here we tend to take friends in over doulas tbh. Anyone here that gets a doula normally does so for the help after. They tend to came round for a few weeks after birth but only if you call them.


----------



## babyloulou

I agree with you Ellen- it's all down to OH here too- it's the least he can do while I'm pushing a baby out of my foof!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha too right Lou! 

Hubbys just said to me (after watching me haul my lard arse out of the bath and down the steps looking like john wayne!) "I am going to take such good care of you and spoil you so much after baby arrives.".........Bless him!

To which I retorted ! You best bloody have cos Im sick n tired of been so FAAAAAAAAAAT!" Hahaha x


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen- hahhaha.

I told hubs as soon as I can walk and both get the a-ok, we're getting outta there...and stopping for sushi takeout on the way home! mmmmm


----------



## Rudeollie

Good for you Chell! I think my choice of tea when I get home will be my mums beef stew and dumplings with looooads of veg and mash! Mmmmm just ate a whole pizza but could SO do mums stew right now hahaha!


----------



## SBB

Aw Ellen he's so sweet. Wanna swap? Mines a grumpy git today :growlmad: 

Sorry I disappeared - had to do 1st coat of paint in nursery and then make dinner. V tired now. My mum didn't make it today cos she had to take my nanny over to see my grandad, and it took ages. It's weird for her as she's not close to her parents or siblings. She hasn't even had a conversation about her dads operation with her brother or sister! Very dysfunctional side of the family! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww hugs Suz honey! My dads side of the family are like that...........Should I say were cos since he passed on we dont hear a thing from them now! But they always sort of skirted over issues with my grandad and stuff!

Make sure you get lots of rest now wont you. Its any day now honey! x


----------



## SBB

Really they don't contact you any more?! That's awful. 

I haven't seen my grandparents at all since last Xmas, they haven't seen me pregnant or contacted me. My aunt rang me once but only cos I rang her, and my uncle I saw once cos I bumped into him!! They're a nightmare! My uncle is like some sort of caveman, he wears all black, all the time, had long hair and clearly never washes. And also didn't get a job til he was about 40. He lived with my grandparents (who are reasonably well off). He just had 3 kids (well in the last 4 years) god knows how he managed to find a wife even!! His kids are v cute though, his wife is Indian and they just have the most gorgeous skin and dark hair! 

So funny he's this big freak and my mum looks like Teri Hatcher and dresses really well for her age... You'd never believe they're related!! 

Whoa sorry I'm well blabbing on now about my weirdy family! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey dont apologise honey! It takes all sorts and families are always weird somewhere along the line! 

My dads sister and her daughter and so weird and such money grabbing *******s! When my grandad died (who i was SUPER close to) they sold all his belongings to split the money...........This included a bench from his garden that he bought for me and him and all I wanted was to have a plaque put on it and it be put in the local park. I was only 11 and never forgave them for that and then when dad started getting ill, when I was about 15 they never once visited him on any of his hospital stays and sometimes he was in for months and months of life support!

Oh and Ive got 2 cousins married to indians and ALL the kids are bloody stunning hahaha!


----------



## SBB

They sound horrible Ellen :( better that you're not in touch any more! The thing is you could spend time and energy keeping in touch with these people but really there's so many better things to do!! 
My grandparents aren't mean or anything, they're just not warm fun people I guess and me and my siblings are. I think they find it really hard to relate to us. They're quite posh! And we're not :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

There's always weirdos in families girls! One of my Mums sisters are the same!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Suz its the same with our side vs theirs! Apart from they are realy not posh hence the money grabbing part hahaha!

Yep we've all gotta have some crazy coconuts in our families!

Just watching Train in concert on MTV............Hubbys getting all emotional over our wedding etc. Thought it was US that got weepy towards labour??!?!?


----------



## babyloulou

We're watching "Pulp at Glastonbury 1995" on BBC4!! This was mine and OH's soundtrack to 1995 when we were 16!! We spent that summer after we left school in his mums house having garden parties as she went away for the summer! The Pulp album had just come out and mine and OH's song was Common People!! Loving it!!


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen-Sorry. :( I know how u feel. I have very few belongings of my grandmothers. And we were VERY close. I bathed her when she was dying, no one else would touch her. It was heartbreaking. I do, however, have her name for my son to carry on. :) Makes me happier than any possession. Could you pass his name to your child somehow? Do you have names picked out yet?


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry Chell I fell asleep! Ummm cant really do the name thing as if its a boy (silly thing to say round here hahaha) Its middle names will be after my dad now, and Pauls dad. Even tho pauls dad is still here I wouldnt feel right asking him to leave his name off for my grandad you know?? Besides I did, once I started working, save up and bought him my own bench in the crematorium where he is so I can always take bubs to his great grandads bench xxx

Well what a night! Hardly a wink of sleep at all. Fell rubbish after fallin asleep for about 1/2 an hour.........Woke with terrible indigestion and felt really off it. Got up for a walk round and thought I needed the loo but didnt - came back upstairs and had to rush to the bath to be horribly sick for ages! Finally got back to bed at some hour but couldnt sleep again from feelin iffy and more indigestion! Im SHATTERED now!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! Wow you guys were chatty last night!!

I've done my birth plan... sadly I probably won't be able to follow all of it as I'm so high risk that I'll probably be hooked up to all sorts of drips and monitors... but it's worth asking anyway!! :) My main things are that I want to stay at home for as long as possible, no epidural or opiates, water birth and not to cut the cord until at least 5 mins after birth. I have to have the Syntocinon injection because I'm on heparin and have a clotting problem, but my Gentle Birth doc told me that it should be ok as long as they leave the cord for 5 mins. 

I guess that my Gentle Birth doc is like a doula... she'll be there to coach me through and talk me through self hypnosis and visualisations etc. I don't have to pay her though as she's been treating me for free as her "project". It was an incredibly kind thing of her to do for me and I have no idea how I will repay her when Baby Peach is born!

Chell, I love the name and the sentiment behind it. Baby Peach's middle name will be Frances after my Grandmother. I lost her in March this year and was very close to her. 

My Mum's family are completely dysfunctional. My uncle borrowed £4000 from my Mum in May and was supposed to pay the money back to me and my sister by June... Still haven't seen a penny of it... I wrote him an email trying to tug on his heart strings about baby's being due and the expense of said babies... Nothing... her other brothers are all losers too! Families are wierd aren't they?!

Um... what else did I read?.... Oh, Hi Margaret! I've been watching the photos of your adorable LO on Facebook! Hope the thrush clears up soon. 

:hi: to everyone else. xx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Sorry you were so sick in the night Ellen :hugs:

Well I went to bed expecting to wake up to loads of snow because of the forecast- it said constant snow for the next 3 days! But... No snow and the forecast has got rid of all the snow! :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

I thought you would have had a load there too Lou! Bizarre!

Well waiting on the inlaws coming over - Im hoping I dont have to give kisses and cuddles or bump rubs cos Im not feelin well! And I hope they dont stay long cos Im grumpy and cant be arsed entertaining!

Hubbys pissed me off too not gettin my uncles pressie when I asked him to a month ago and now we cant find the right thing. Dick! Ive cried 4x already today, feel like a child paddying over the slightest thing! ARGH! x


----------



## babyloulou

I've got Stes uncles party later and I really don't want to go!!! Mainly because one of OHs brothers and SIL will be there! She stopped talking to the family a year and a half ago- but has now all of a sudden decided she will "forgive us all"!! :shock: She is PURE evil- very nasty- and very unhappy that I am pregnant!! I just don't want to go :cry: We all have to be extra nice to her for MIL's sake! :-( 

Have you got loads of snow then Ellen?


----------



## Rudeollie

Not a snowflake Lou! MIGHT get some tomorrow if the wind turns but who knows!

GOd she sounds frickin horrible! What was her problem??


----------



## babyloulou

Nobody actually knows! One minute she can be fine then the next minute someone has upset her! She's not happy unless shes in the middle of a massive feud!! She brings her kids into it too and they're not allowed to speak to people unless she is talking to the same people. She's horrible to OHs brother too- it's like he's married to the anti-Christ :growlmad:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh dear, she sounds like a nasty piece of work Lou. Sorry you have to go. 

I woke up to a fart of snow. Walked in to town and there is now about 3 inches of snow!! Crazy snow now!!

Think it must be a wierd moon phase cos I've been in tears this morning too. OH has been working really hard recently which is great, but now he's ill... We walked in town and went to Boot to get him some day nurse and he then decided he had to go home... I lost it and said that I'd been lonely all week and was looking forward to spending some time with him. I know it's not his fault that he's ill, but my hormonal irrational brain can't compute that!! :rofl: I also said it was really unfair of him to by drowsy drugs and told him he should have bought non drowsy!!! :rofl: bit of a crazy lady today!! Hahaha


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls hope your all enjoying the weekend i am glad the kids have finished school now i can have a lie in woopp been on the field with the dogs in the snow they love it well i will post a pic later of my nieces bby isabelle x x x


----------



## SBB

Aw you girls are all having shitty days :hugs: I hope you all feel better... 

It's snowing LOADS here - I really don't want to be having Jesus in this... It's too much. They haven't gritted one single road. Not even the main road. :growlmad: FFS they knew this was coming! 
Danny has gone to get some food and petrol just in case we can't get out for a few days! 

Anyway, off to wallpaper baby jesus' room now :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Looking forward to the pics caz! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- aww sorry your having a "teary" day today! :hugs: I'm having a nasty day today - I cant stop moaning at OH and picking on everything he does! :-( 

We still have no snow at all! I don't understand it- we usually get the most! :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

morning ladies!

Jess sorry your DH had the nerve to get sick and buy drowsy meds! he needs to stay awake and hang out with you! haha. your birth plan sounds good, nice and natural. hope you stick to lots of it.

Lou sorry your SIL is such a nightmare. I wish you could just ignore her. ahh holiday family fun huh?

Suz have fun wallpapering. are you getting sick of it? well good job for danny going to the store and buying supplies. I hope the snow doesn't get too bad. take a pic later if you get time though, I want to see it!

Ellen why were you so sick last night? just the pregnancy or something you ate? sounds horrid. I hope you can steal away for naps today.

I had my 36 week appt with the doc and he did a pelvic exam and strep test and a scan. My cervix is still totally closed and I havent' been having even a wink of BH or any contractions so he said not to come back for 2 weeks. It looks as though it will probably be a january baby, most likely go all the way to the due date and past it much to DH disappointment! But I guess I am glad because the baby is still small and needs to pack on some more weight! I Think he is still like 5 lbs or something. 

Anyway so I am kind of over it, I will just keep taking the RLT and EPO and exercising and maybe having sex but not anything extra effort or anything. not going to try to push him out before he is ready. 

I discussed my birth prefs with him and there are few things I learned - I most likely have to have an IV from the start - at least hooked up - he likes to have it set up just in case there is an emergency and doesn't want to have to wait 10 mins to hook it in just incase. But he said I can still move around fine and even get in the jaccuzi with the iv. it seems cumbersome to me but oh well. He also said that lots of times if the baby is full term, there isn't really a need to keep pulsing the cord - in fact it can cause blood poisoning?? or something like that since the baby doesn't need the extra stuff. I don't know, he seems pretty experiences having birthed many many babies and everything else we discussed was a-okay as far as no meds unless I ask for it and no induction unless its a big fat problem. Oh yeah he said there will have to be fetal monitoring every 4 hours or so. and more frequent toward the end, they have to. And there will be cervix checks but not like every 30 mins. He seems to know his stuff so I am just going to go with the flow and I am excited, the room sounds nice with private bed, a jaccuzzi bath and birth ball. I Want to take a tour to see it!


----------



## Onelildream

kc-sounds great! I want that room too!

Lou-oh my! Is she bipolar?! She sounds like she's fighting multiple personalities. "Who am I talking to right now? May I speak with the OTHER you, please, you grouchy witch?!" Some people, huh?

Suz-Wow, you have a lot of work before you! Baby Jesus is going to come and there will be no room at the Inn. lol.

Jess-sorry about the emotions! I've been crying daily around dinnertime bc I'm so hungry. lol. Even while making dinner. It's so irrational and funny, but I can't help it!

Ellen-HI!!!!

AFM- I'm trying to be supportive. Hubs changed our Christmas plans and I DON'T do well with changing plans...We were going to stay home for Ch.Eve and Christmas morning then go to his parents that afternoon, but now he wants to leave Christmas Eve after he gets off at 4or5 and drive the 4 hours down...which means another night on an air mattress. AND HELL. I'm trying to be happy and excited but now hauling all the kids' christmas presents down and all...sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## Onelildream

Caz-How r u? Jan 17th is approaching! woohoo


----------



## kcw81

convince him otherwise chell! I would just want to leave in the morning like you said so you can get a good nights sleep, plus you could say it will be nice to drive in the daylight so the kids can see the sights! who wants to drive over there in the dark!


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- I don't think she's split personalities ad to be honest she really hasn't got a nice side at all!! :rofl: 

As for your Xmas is there no movement on it? Can you not say you still want to go as planned but will stay longer after or something? Instead of going a day early? :shrug:

Casey- that sounds like a very productive and helpful appointment! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Lou - I had a co-worker who used to get all upset over the weirdest things and held a grudge like you wouldn't believe. BUT, we all finally noticed that she was always mad at SOMEONE and it suddenly became funny... she'd totally forget the first person she was mad at as soon as there was someone else bothering her.
She refused to talk to one of her car-pool buddies for a week because she asked if they could all stay at work a half our late and all the other carpoolers agreed :dohh:


----------



## Onelildream

oh, and I forgot to tell you ladies I have placenta previa. She said hopefully it will correct itself soon, otherwise we have a problem. I really hope I won't need a C-section! :( I was on cloud 9 just finding out our baby was a boy, but now the seriousness of the situation has kind of sunk in.


----------



## Onelildream

IDK if he will budge. I was trying not to be a grinch, so I just said, "whatever you want to do, Honey" but now I want to take it back. lol.


----------



## Onelildream

He has got alternate motives, though. We have friends in town, so if we go see his parents on Ch. Eve and half of Christmas day, we can sneak out and go see our buddies for the other half of the day and the next, without making his family feel like we didn't spend time with them. I agree, I just don't do well with plans being changed or with the idea of one night less in my own bed.


----------



## Onelildream

If I really begged him, or cried (lol) I'm sure he'd say it was up to me....he really does try to do everything he can to make me happy. He's divine.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Chell hon, hope the placenta rights itself. Is there anything you can do or do you just have to hope for the best? :hugs: 

Lou, still no snow with you?!


----------



## Onelildream

Nope, nothing I can do. Hopefully it does right itself. I just googled it and it's a lot worse than I thought! :( Got me scared... She said if I start bleeding at any time to rest and do less... and most doctors prescribe bedrest in the 3rd tri if it is really bad. Oh, geez I couldn't handle that again. Bedrest was TORTURE!


----------



## kcw81

chell try not to read too many horror stories on the internet! hopefully it rights itself but if you have to have a c section that isn't so bad either! you are healthy and active and will recover quickly.


----------



## Onelildream

True true. Yes, I stopped at reading the mayo clinic stuff. That was enough info. I'm sure it will all be fine.


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- i agree with Casey- stop reading the horror stories! There is plenty of time for it to right itself xx

Jess- nope no snow here. They've removed it off the forecast too. It's too cold to snow! It's -8 at the moment!! I was hoping to get snowed in so I didn't have to go to the party!


----------



## lisaf

Chell - there is still lots of time for it to change! Maybe pop over to the 3rd tri boards and ask girls if they were told placenta previa at 20 weeks but it changed? Might be a LOT more reassuring than those horror stories you're reading!

I know my placenta was low-lying at 12 weeks but it moved up just fine.. not the same thing I know, but hopefully that helps a little?


----------



## caz & bob

i am fine chell thanx i no i geting closer i carnt wait heres a pic of my nieces bby she is huge x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0081.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Onelildream

Holy mackerel! She's 3 months already!! How much did she weigh, Caz?


----------



## lisaf

Got some shopping done today ladies!!! :)








The last one says "Daddy's best friend" and the pants are showing the butt-side with the doggy face :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww they are so cute Lisa! Love them! Do u have your gender scan today??? Hope it clears up the great gender mystery! 

Caz OMG! She is MASSIVE! Shes only a few weeks old isnt she? Wow! Eye watering lol!

Well I think this little one has started to drop properly, cant stop weeing and keep getting funny pangs right down below. 

Hope everyone is ok and not snowed in, we've still had none! Boo! x


----------



## caz & bob

Onelildream said:


> Holy mackerel! She's 3 months already!! How much did she weigh, Caz?

chell she was 9 and a quarter born but shes put some weight on now not so shore how much she is now i took that pic when she was in hospital x x x


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Aww they are so cute Lisa! Love them! Do u have your gender scan today??? Hope it clears up the great gender mystery!
> 
> Caz OMG! She is MASSIVE! Shes only a few weeks old isnt she? Wow! Eye watering lol!
> 
> Well I think this little one has started to drop properly, cant stop weeing and keep getting funny pangs right down below.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and not snowed in, we've still had none! Boo! x

yes ellen she had her on the 11th dec x x x


----------



## kcw81

morning ladies! 
Lisa those clothes are adorable! is your scan today?

where is everyone? I am up early , we have a lot of cleaning to do today for my sisters visit. yesterday I got assigned bathrooms and spent a lot of time scrubbing toilets. man cleaning with a big belly is hard.


----------



## Rudeollie

Crikey I hope everyone is ok! 

Suz - Baby Jesus best not have put in an early appearance! One week to go...............

Casey - Wait til you start nesting - cleaning is a dream hahahaha Im obsessed at the mo! In fact we are cleaning all our carpets right now! x


----------



## kcw81

Ellen I have a feeling I am not going to get the nesting instinct. I don't have the urge at all - hate cleaning and organizing. I Really wish I would get it tho. yeah I don't know where all the girls are! are you doing anything fun today?


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! I am pretty cleaning orientated so have been awaiting the NEST! Hahaha!

Tonight we are going all out! Hubbys sorting out my lady garden so we can have some "attractive dtd" hahaha , we are having a chinese and some champagne. Figured if we had a crack at a glass of bubbly and some sex we might get something kicking off for this week...................OR it'll end up me sat here in a weeks time moaning Ive not managed to eat my turkey leftovers for heartburn hahaha x


----------



## lisaf

morning ladies!! 
Yes, my gender scan is in 2.5 hours!
I see it more as a gender-confirmation, lol... I just want to see it for myself or have a 2nd expert confirm the call! I just dont' want any doubt hanging over my head for the next few months!
I'll keep you posted and if we get a good potty shot, I'll definitely post it here!

We went and started our registry last night! Wish I knew if I was going to BF or not :/ Still need to find the pediatrician to discuss it!


----------



## kcw81

Ellen you and your DH are so funny tending your lady garden! so you are going to have some real champagne? just a bit?

Lisa can't wait to hear the results! Well there are plenty of other things for people to get you for the registry besides BF stuff! maybe you will get a few gift cards and can use those toward FF or BF stuff later.


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep Casey we got a bottle from some friends - they are DYING for baby to appeaor and swear this helped lol! They told us get home, get some bubbles and get shaggin hahaha!

Lisa so exciting! Is this one a 3d scan too I cant remember???? 

BF or FF wise I dont think you can really say 100% what you will end up doing tbh............Ive said Im going to TRY but I know it all depends on your own body and baby. You dont want to put too much pressure on yourself beforehand I think...........I know way too many who have done and then couldnt feed themselves and ended up with PND xxx


----------



## lisaf

I know there is plenty of stuff besides feeding stuff.. I just want things like a formula dispenser/travel storage thingie... but don't want to bother if I can BF
Even things like a bottle warmer won't be as useful if I BF (I'd really only want it for nighttime feedings).


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Sorry I have been quiet, my mums been here doing stuff and I'm soooo tired! I'm hopefully getting BJs room more or less finished tomorrow so hopefully I can post some pics. 

Will go for a nice walk tomorrow too and see if baby Jesus falls out :haha: 

No real nesting as such for me either - I hate cleaning! Although I do REALLY want to have the house tidy and nice before we go to hospital.

Good luck at the scan Lisa! I will catch up on the rest tomorrow :D 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Oh yes, I know the pressure to BF can make you depressed if you 'fail' ... I just don't even know if its an option to TRY until I discuss the medication etc with a pediatrician!

And today's scan is a 2d with a 3d 'sneak peek' (I think I will pass on that unless they'll give s a clear 3D view of the genitals to be extra extra sure, lol!)
The 3d sneak peek I had at my official scan was FREAKY


----------



## Rudeollie

Phew glad you are ok Suz! Get a good rest tonight wont you and then we'll start operation babies out for Christmas hahaha! 

Cant wait to see his room! x


----------



## kcw81

yah post some pics suz of his room! are you calling him bj for baby jesus? you know what else BJ stands for? I hope you catch him if he does fall out walking!

Lisa 3d is kinda freaky! no offense to anyone!

have fun shagging ellen! haha its pretty funny dtd at this stage. I am like a beached whale and dh has to sort of do most of the work.


----------



## lisaf

this early on, the 3D is especially freaky looking... I thought this line was the neck/shoulder with the baby turned away... 
it was the eyelid... basically my impression of my child was some kind of lizard/alien creature :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

I should add that I haven't found any of the girls 3D photos on here to be 'creepy'
Its just when my best friend got hers done, she showed me all 70 shots... only a few were cute, the rest were all blobby and placenta-y which kind of freaked me out! :)
This is also the friend who is totally incapable of filtering and editing the photos she posts online... I was treated to 40 shots of her baby's feet with their wedding rings on it... 3/4 of which were horribly out of focus, and even 4 or so where the feet had shifted completely out of the shot so I got a glimpse of a heel and a plain blanket in the background :haha:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: yes kc I know what else BJ stands for!!! I just can't always be arsed to write baby jesus :haha: 

Yep Ellen operation evict starts tomorrrow - I'm even going to do the deed too!! Fuck knows how! :rofl: 

I swear we're both going to have our babies almost right on time! 

Lisa I HATE when people don't edit photos down to just the decent ones - SO annoying! You only need to see one of each :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

have fun trying to dtd suz! good luck to your oh!


----------



## Rudeollie

Well Ive just busted a gut cleaning the kitchen and trying to find a home for the steriliser in there to no avail! Its going in the baby cupboard and coming out when we need it til I know if I can BF hahahaha It makes my kitchen look crap and I dont like it hahahaha!

Have started with a funny upset feelin in my tummy...............Its probably stress rather than baby related tho hahaha! Ive decided me and baby will probably appear on the OBEM episode on xmas day thats on at 5.50pm!


----------



## SBB

I got an email From them Ellen! Did you? Would you do it? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry honey was in the bath taking care of lady garden business lol!

Yeah I got the email too..........I'm not going to get filmed but will send in my announcement and picture! It'll be fun showing the baby it when it gets older.


----------



## SBB

Grrrr our bloody internet doesn't work properly :growlmad: should be sorted tomorrow but it keeps losing what I write! 

Anyway, yep Ellen I'd do the same. I know we'd already discussed but I couldn't remember what you said! 

Glad your lady garden is sorted :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Thanks Suz! x

Where is our Loulou today?? Wonder how the family do went! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies!

Ellen, hope your OH behaved whilst helping you with your lady garden!! :)

I think OH may have swine flu... he's been knocked for six for the last 2 days, asleep for most of it... he has a temp of 38.7, cough and runny nose. Thankfully I've had the flu jab, but still a little worrying. Also he has high blood pressure and I don't know if it's a problem or not with Swine flu... Feel a bit guilty for getting upset with him yesterday now... :blush:

So who's snowed in now? I was supposed to drive up to Oxford to see my sister and her baby today, but it was difficult enough driving to my MIL's 15 minutes away!


----------



## SBB

Oh no jess :( will he go to docs? 

Yep we're pretty snowed in too! Bit of a pain to get to hospital if baby Jesus comes but I have a land rover so we're not too bad... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

If I march him there he will go!! :) We're supposed to go to our last antenatal class tomorrow morning, but I'm not sure it's wise for him to go... It's a vulnerable group in a vulnerable department of the hospital... He's only been to one though... :(

That's good that you have a land rover to get you to hospital if Jesus does make an appearance... make sure your OH drives carefully all the same!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Jess! Thats realy bad news for him but you and bubs will be ok if you've had your jab xxx Get the docs rung up and they will just prescribe some tamiflu meds to be on the safe side!

Well not sure how much sex i will be having tonight as I ate WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too much chinese but it was soooo good! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Do it doggy style Ellen, then OH doesn't risk squashing you and getting covered in chinese!! :rofl:


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi, Just popping in to see if we have any new arrivals. Sadly not yet I see :( Looks like we may have some proper baby Jesus' on the way!
I am very much looking forward to OBEM, I shall be looking out for you girls ;) xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Emma, how are you doing hon? :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL Peach that is the only way any sex will be going til this one is out! Hahahaha!

Hey Emma sweetie...........How you doing honey?? xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

I'm okay thanks. I just hate being stuck in blooming limbo. I don't seem to fit in anywhere as I'm not ttc at the moment, I don't know if I'm definitely pregnant and I haven't as yet been confirmed as having a loss so don't know where to post. I am driving myself insane. I have all the pregnancy symptoms but have read that this can be the case with a missed miscarriage so even the nausea has no reassurance for me :( Ten days now until the scan which will tell me Yay or Nay for sure. It can't come soon enough for me. x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh honey pie xxx I wish there was some way for you to find out earlier xxx I know its been said before but the sickness is a good sign...........When I had my mmc i lost my symptoms straight away in hindsight.

I will be keeping you in my thoughts that the dates were out and all is safe and well xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks Ellen :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Well girls, I'm back... and its confirmed 100%, lol... DEFINITELY a boy! :haha:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Ultrasound001-1.jpg
From a few angles:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Ultrasound002-2.jpg

And the 3D shots were not as freaky as I thought they'd be! (doesn't look much like a real baby/person yet, lol.. but not all lizardy like the ones I saw on wednesday)
Smiling face:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Ultrasound005-1.jpg
arm/elbow up blocking part of the face:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Ultrasound004-1.jpg
And a shot of the puffy cheeks! :) (arm still up by the head)
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Ultrasound003-1.jpg


----------



## lisaf

mrphyemma said:


> I'm okay thanks. I just hate being stuck in blooming limbo. I don't seem to fit in anywhere as I'm not ttc at the moment, I don't know if I'm definitely pregnant and I haven't as yet been confirmed as having a loss so don't know where to post. I am driving myself insane. I have all the pregnancy symptoms but have read that this can be the case with a missed miscarriage so even the nausea has no reassurance for me :( Ten days now until the scan which will tell me Yay or Nay for sure. It can't come soon enough for me. x

Aw crap, sorry to post my pics up right as you're talking about this! :( I didn't check to see what the topic of discussion was before posting :dohh:

I wish you could find out sooner too! :( :hugs:
I wish they didn't make you wait 2 weeks! :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Emma, I know how you feel. I went through the same thing in the summer. We had a scan where they couldn't see hb and I then went on holiday for 2 weeks and had to wait another week before the next scan. The whole time I was spotting and by the time I came back from holiday i had convinced myself it was all over. Miraculously baby peach had clung on in there. I wish I could tell you that it will all be ok, but what I can say is don't lose hope. Sending you lots of love and :hugs: and :dust: I'm praying for you xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww nice one Lisa! So off you go to buy MORE boy stuff! Hehehehe x

Right bed time for me as I am exhausted - havent even dtd yet! Hahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love the pics Lisa. Xx


----------



## mrphyemma

No Lisa, please don't feel bad. This is what I mean about not knowing where to post. I don't want to bring negativity or discomfort to those who are naturally excited about their pregnancies.
The 3D scan pictures are amazing by the way. How cute is he? Congratulations again xx


----------



## lisaf

Thanks emma, I know what you mean and only felt horribly crass because I posted my pictures right AFTER your post about being in doubt... like mid-conversation really.

I've been thinking about you often and hoping for the best! If there was anything I could do to help you find out sooner, I'd do it! :( :hugs:


----------



## mrphyemma

Thank you. I really do appreciate you girls xx


----------



## kcw81

I Am still hoping for you emma!!

Lisa great pics and I am so glad you know for sure now. a little rascally boy it is then, just like most of us! did DH go with you to the appt?


----------



## lisaf

DH and my MIL came to the appointment! It was really fun to share it with my MIL.

so we didn't tell the tech what our doctor had predicted for sex... and my MIL is horrible with genders and always gets them mixed up (calls our boy dog 'she' and our girl cats 'he' etc)... so when my MIL kept saying 'she' referring to the baby, the tech got confused and thought maybe the Dr. had said it was a girl :haha:


----------



## kcw81

ohh that was a good test then! nice of you to let MIL share in the experience too. I would not want my MIL there, but I bet she would love it!


----------



## lisaf

lol.. I'd rather have my MIL than my own mom :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Jess I hope your last antenatal goes ok. I wish OH had been able to come to more of mine as I feel he'd be much better prepared! But giving a load of pregnant women swine flu is a bit of a risk! 
You cracked me up with the doggy style/Chinese food comment :rofl: 

So Ellen did you :sex: or were you too full?! 

Lou lou where are you?! 

Emma hun I can't imagine how hard it must be to be in complete limbo, have you had any more bleeding? You are welcome to post here anytime, whatever the situation. We might all be excited about our babies but we're also here for each other for shit times too so don't ever feel like you can't post here :hugs: 

Lisa I love the pics! They're not weird at all actually even so early! Are you pleased they confirmed it's a boy? 

Hey KC! :D 

Hey everyone else :wave: hope you're all ok :D 

Ok I am gonna get up, get baby Jesus' room a bit more sorted, and go for a walk to post all our Xmas cards! 

X x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks Suz :hugs: No I have had no more bleeding thank goodness.

You have just reminded me that I also need a walk around the village to post our local cards. It is so blooming cold out there though! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls- sorry I didn't make it on yesterday- I felt a bit rough :sick: Feel better now though! (apart from lack of sleep as usual :dohh:)

How is everyone?

Emma- I'm so sorry you are having to wait for answers- it must be awful and I can understand it must feel like you are in limbo! You are always welcome to keep posting in here :hugs: We all have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Jess- aww poor OH! Is he any better? x

:hi: Hi Casey x

Lisa- glad you got a definite answer! Now you can start shopping!! :winkwink:

Suz, Ellen- any baby signs yet? xx


----------



## SBB

Nope nothing lou, the usual period pains and back ache but it's not lasting long... 

Ellen is normally on 1st thing so perhaps her champagne and :sex: did something?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Or maybe she has her first hangover in 9 months!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Nah did bugger all! I felt so rough when we got to bed last night I couldnt even comtemplate sex! Then was on the sofa from 3-6 with swollen glands and all bunged up..........Managed to get back to sleep once I returned to bed at 7 then made hubby make me a cup of tea for some energy and dtd then!

Flippin hard work mind! I cant get compfy and he was too "eager" shall we say lol! But still got done what we needed so watch this space! I keep saying its so many hours til you can appear to bump, take in mind I ASKED it to arrive on the 20th hahaha!

Enjoy your wlak Suz and Lou get some kip this afternoon honey xxx


----------



## babyloulou

We DTD last night too and it's gets harder every time! (excuse the pun :blush:) - so I can't imagine what it must be like by your stage Ellen! I am seriously fighting OH off now all the time! i swear he's never been this horny!! :haha: We only did it last night becuase I'd promised him after putting him off the night before! :dohh:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha awww bless you lou! Well our sex was like a ttc flash back! Over and done in a minute and then legs up for 20 hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! That sounds like the best kind at this stage! Over nice and quick! :lol:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: so romantic Ellen!!! 

Lou I can't believe your OH! Mine is not interested at all! Although we're both so tired doing the house I'm not sure he would be anyway... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I really don't understand it Suz!! We are having sex now more than when we were TTCing and more than in the first trimester! I don't know what's up with him! He's very cuddly and loving too at the moment though! Think he's getting all soppy about me carrying his child! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww thats lovely Lou!

My hubbys getting pregnant by proxy! Last night we watched secret millionaire changed my life and he was fighting back the tears! God knows how he'll cope if I put on Noels Xmas Presents that I recorded off Sky one last night hahahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! Do it Ellen! :lol:

Hey maybe the 'pregnant by proxy' explains my OHs dodgy tummy over the last couple of days!?! Although he is lucky he didn't get killed last night- he was sat on the settee and said "ow" I said "are you ok?" he then had the nerve to say "my stomach is so uncomfortable I wouldn't be able to explain it to you- you'd never understand!" I was so in shock I didn't know what to say! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha thats what Paul was like last week with a cold! He was all urgh this aches and that aches and Im there with a pelvis shattered beyond repair and all sorts of aches and pains! Hahaha Arses!

Oh just to mention btw - if any of you have done a birth plan in the NHS site print it off today cos its saying from tomorrow there is a new section on it and you will lose all previous data input! Oh and also it looks sh*te so Im typing it up again hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

I haven't even started a birth plan! Midwife said she's doing it with me at my next appointment- whether she remembers or not remains to be seen!! :shrug:

I still haven't had a definite decision on whether I can attend the birthing centre! Regardless of my skin clearing up the midwife says unless a doctor or consultant says i am ok to deliver there after the cone biopsy on my cervix then I won't be allowed! The doctor I've seen at my last two appointments just laughed and said "that's ridiculous of course you can- I don't need to sign anything"'- the midwife is fuming! She booked me ANOTHER hospital appointment for early Jan and has written me a snotty note to take with me! She was not impressed- she was ranting about how this is why the nhs has no money because of all the red tape and waste of appointments! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha I love p*ssing midwives off! Mine is an arse so I go out of my way to annoy her..................She's done naff all with me on anything apart from the checks each time!

The NHS has no bloody money cos of incompetant roles within it such as bed managers! FFS - who needs to manage a BED?!??!?!?! (NHS = very touchy subject for me lol! But does pay my mortgage hehehe!)


----------



## babyloulou

My midwife promised at the appointment before last that she would contact the Health Visitors in my new area and tell them I needed to register with them and that she would tell the ones in my old area i had moved!! But guess what... has she fuck!! :rofl: I've had another appointment through for the old area's health visitors!! :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey girls!! 

Ellen and Lou, I agree, NHS sucks most of the time! Give em hell! :)

Our last antenatal class was ok. Dealt with what to do if your baby is ill, nappy changing and things we need to buy. Still find the MW who runs it very patronising. We went and had a look at the delivery suite in the ward where I'll have to go... the high risk one. It's horrible!!! Also found out that they only have on birthing pool down there, but they don't let you birth in the pool and they won't let you in the pool if it's busy and you can't have one to one MW with you the whole time.... That has really panicked me now... I'm going to talk to the consultant tomorrow about it all and see if she'll downgrade me to low risk (yeah right!) or maybe move hospitals... 

OH is much better today... too much better for my liking.. he's on a tidying spree which mainly involves putting all my stuff places I can't find it later!! Must grumble though! :rofl: Off in to central London later to do the last of our christmas shopping... I know, we must be mad!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Im jealous Jess. Id love an hour of the hussle and bussle of London at christmas!

God that SUCKS about your labour and pool etc! Its worth a shot tho to see what you can sort out. xxx

Right more sorting crapola out for me and hubby. Im supervising tho so its not too bad hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Jess defo look into another hospital if they won't downgrade you. There's still time and if not it will be on your mind the whole time... 

And yes you're mental going into C London!! 

Ok I've been for my walk, now bouncing on my ball and about to have ANOTHER jkt potato in front of the fire, then I'll post some pics of BJs room :D 

Also, just let the cats out for the 1st time here (the have escaped once or twice!) in the snow - they are too cute!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well I fell back to sleep after my bath girls and have only just woken up again! :lol: I'm starving now! Might have to be an easy sandwich!! OH has just felt the need to ring me from work to say he now has really bad diarrhoea but didn't notice they'd switched the water off in his warehouse until he'd been to the toilet!! :sick: :shock: :sick: I tell you it's a good job he bloody works for himself!! :haha:

Jess- that doesn't sound like a nice birthing place! What are the reviews like for it? Why don't you get one-to-one if it's high risk? I would have thought there would be even more reason for one-to-one care! :shrug: 

As for central London- you are crazy!! :rofl:

Suz- can't wait to see the nursery piccys. I'll put ours up later too x


----------



## SBB

:rofl: lou your OH is gross!! I'm sure you didn't need to know that :haha: 

Yay post your pics too :D 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

Hi girls,
going to catch up more later but holy cow I can believe how close a couple of you are!! :happydance::happydance: Jess and Ellen!! you must be getting excited/anxious and Lou you are not too far behind.

well, today is the big 12 week NT scan, I pray that everything is okay. I go in about 5 hours, will update you later. Nervous but more excited for this one, cant wait to see our baby

:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Oo good luck Cat!! Make sure you come straight back here with the pictures!! We love scan piccys! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Good luck Cat! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Ok, 

So here are the nursery pics.. 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01622.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01629.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01633.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01640.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01639.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01638.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01637.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01627.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01628.jpg

Oh and this was it on Tuesday last week: 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01610.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01609.jpg

Still got to get some bits. A better rug, and obviously just bits and pieces but I'm sure they'll all come later with presents etc. Also might paint his name letters bright colours and put it on the wall above the bookshelves. I have papered inside the wall cupboard and just doing inside the drawers (mainly cos they're filthy! :sick:) 
Oh and I want to take the silver bits off the birdboxes and re-paint them so they're just like little houses! And I'm getting a blind made from the horses fabric that's in the cot, and probably a bumper too. 

:D 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls aw thats so lovely hun good luck cat with the scan hun looking forward to the pics x x x


----------



## Britt11

oh thats gorgeous Jess, I love the rug actually. The whole room looks fanastic, what a gorgeous big window too- its going to be nice to look out of it while you are in there spending so much time with the little one


----------



## SBB

I'm Suz, not Jess! Jess is Peach Blossom :haha: But I know it's hard to remember all of our names :D 

We have such a lovely view out of the window too :D I'll post a pic of it in the snow! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

OMG Suz I LOVe your nursery! It is my favorite one I have seen so far! I just love the clean whiteness of it and the clean lines! And it isn't overstimulating for baby, its perfect. you are amazing! love the wallpaper and love how you can see snow out the window! IT feels really peaceful too. BJ is going to rest well there. I love the birdies and horses too

Hi Lou lou! missed you this weekend. Your OH never ceases to amaze me with his horny ways and that is hilarious about him complaining of stomach probs that "you just wouldn't understand". haha! It think its great he wants you so much, it must make you feel a little attractive still! how is his lump on his head and sinus thing? 

Good luck on your scan today CAt!!! report here soon!

Jess glad you learned some more basics about newborn care. I hope you can get lowered in risk - is it possible?? maybe the high risk area won't be so bad though. do you really think it was bad?

Ellen your DH sounds like mine when we do it lately - quick draw mcgraw! I think dtd goes faster because its been so long in between! he must not be DIY very much. we don't talk about that too much but I think he seriously just doesn't DIY - can't be bothered. Thank goodness it is short because I am a large marge and can basically only just lay there like a log.

I can't remember what else I have read. I am very excited for ellen and Suz, it is getting so close and I am so curious to see how your labors go and what your babies look like and you girls better update us on here in a timely fashion!! 

This weekend was spent cleaning our house, thank god DH is awesome at cleaning so he did most of everything. he is a really thorough cleaner too so I feel good about where things are - for the baby and also for my sister coming here this week for xmas. I had bathrooms and kitchen. he got basically the rest of the house, all 3 stories! dusting everything and vaccuming and when he cleans he really cleans. like he dusts the walls and the blinds and vaccums under the cushions and couches. he worked so hard it makes me feel bad but he just likes to be thorough. anyway you know after a deep clean it feels so nice so it relieves some of my stress about everything. aaaah. my thighs are sore today from all the squatting down and scrubbing!


----------



## babyloulou

Love it Suz!! It's so stylish! :thumbup: I love the bird boxes, the light shade and the name plaque!! Did you make the name plaque? x


----------



## SBB

Aw Thanks KC I'm really glad you like it! Our house is a 60's bungalow so it's kind of retro so that's what I wanted to go for... 

You crack me up :rofl: I don't think OH 'diy's' much either :haha: I ask him sometimes just for my own amusement but he never really answers! :haha: 

I think we'll DTD later, to be honest though it's been so long I think it'll be over so quick I might not even notice :rofl: 

I wish OH was better at cleaning/tidying. He thinks cleaning is putting things into neater piles. I have to give him a specific job, or in 5 mins he's lost interest and started playing with the cats or something!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- you are so lucky that OH is a thorough cleaner!! My OH offers to do everything- but his idea of cleaning is very, very different to mine!!! He's hoovers just the bits you can see- and doesn't appear to see dust at all!! :rofl:

His lump disappeared but his sinuses are still sore. He has a bad stomach ache today and is constantly on the toilet! :sick:

OH never D.I.Ys sexually either- think thats why I'm having to put out so much!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> I have to give him a specific job, or in 5 mins he's lost interest and started playing with the cats or something!!
> 
> x x x

Ha ha - same here Suz!! :lol: He often stops hoovering in the middle of the room to start something else and the hoover is still there a day later!! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

No Lou I bought the letters from not on the high street. They're just individual letters and I've kind of put them behind the next one otherwise it won't fit there!! 

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/jonnyssister/product/large_wooden_letters

But if you were going to paint them (wish I'd just done this) you could get these https://direct.hobbycraft.co.uk/products-Unpainted-8-Paper-Mache-3D-Letter-A_338958.htm they're much cheaper and very light to just stick to a wall or have standing. 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Lou my OH does that too - just hoovers the middle. Never round the edge. And never the bathroom?! WTF?! 

And yep he would also leave the hoover in the middle of a room for no apparent reason, without having finished it! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

yeah I guess I wouldn't like that if my DH started and then completely stopped and did something else. I wouldn't know what to do since I suck at big cleaning jobs, I get overwhelmed so easily. he just goes and goes all day and I sort of just stay out of his way. its strange role reversal and I do feel bad about not doing much but I Think he doesn't mind. 

I almost like the letters in white suz! but I understand needing more color in there. it just looks crisp and wintery.


oh yeah lou forgot about your poor oh and his runs today and the plumbing wasn't on at work so he stank up the place! sick!


----------



## Smile4me

I just stopped by to say Hi and see how Suz and Ellen are... sooo close ladies.
I havent had a chance to catch up but Love the nursery Suz hun... very very cute!
I can't believe you girls are so close!!! How exciting!

good Luck Britt!!!


----------



## SBB

We'll update as soon as anything happens (won't we Ellen!) :D 

I'll probably leave the letters white now anyway KC, too many other more important jobs to do to worry about it! And Yeh I quite like lots of white, but want to give Jesus lots of colours to look at. Can do that with other things though I guess... 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies! 
Suz-I love the nursery! It's amazing! You have been very busy; I'm surprised you haven't gone in to Labor! I love the IKEA rug and LOVE the colorful ball lights by the door. Where'd you get those? I need me some white ones....great idea for soft light. Great job papering!

Ellen,Suz-Getting anxious? I've never made it to 39 weeks. lol. so you ladies r troopers!

AFM-I'm getting excited about Christmas. DD told Santa she wanted a pony for Christmas, so we bought her a small one. Come to find out, she wanted a rocking horse! ...So we went and got 2 rocking horses, last ones, that the kids can ride on, from Santa. Wish I woulda known that before I wrapped all the other toys up!

Hubs has more presents under the tree than the kids do! Spoiled!


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, Verna! Good to see you!

Emma-Sorry for limbo. it sucks. Not that yours is a missed miscarriage, but we waited 5 weeks on my missed miscarriage before my surgery. It was horrible. I felt so out of place.


----------



## SBB

Thanks Chell, the lights are from here https://www.cableandcotton.co.uk/

I'm kind of anxious yeh - when I really think about it! 

How early did you have your two? 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

one at 36, one at 38. Surprisingly they both were in intensive care, even with 2 weeks difference. Max was almost 8 pounds, Maddie 6lbs7oz. Max was the later one, but he was in the NICU longer. They both had severe Reflux that would cause them to stop breathing. I was holding Max and he turned blue. We couldn't get him to start breathing again. It was HORRIBLE. Hopefully carrying my baby to term this time will help the avoid such severe reflux? I pray.


----------



## Onelildream

I'd rather be weeks late delivering than a repeat of what's happened with my two. I hope full term helps Connor to develop the sphincter my other two didn;t develop well enough. I do NOT like visiting my kids in the NICU. I'd rather have them by me every second after they are born. :)


----------



## kcw81

yeah even though we want our babies to just get here already for cripes sakes its probably great news that Suz and ellen will be almost all the way to your due dates. nice big healthy babies who don't need ICU. that must have been so scary chell!

Hello verna! how are the christmas preparations going? are you all set?


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Chel

Hi Casey, omg 37 weeks look at you ..... Where are your nursery picks hun?
OMG I have been working my tail off, I am taking a half day tomorrow and off Wed, and Thursday to get the girls rooms done... I painted one room it is so adorable its like a purplish dark pink, with the black and white looks Awesome!

We are having Christmas at my house with my family so I am just busy trying to get my house the way I want it for my family to come over. YAY!!

Miss you girls but last time I was on I got so emotional :( Love you girls~!!!!


----------



## SBB

Gosh chell that's horrible - I hope you go full term with this little one! I guess you just kind of assume after 38 weeks they're good to go... But obviously that's not always the case :( 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Aw verna we love you too! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yeah I miss you too verna but I do understand! love the color you described for your girls room. is it just time to redecorate or did you just move in?? why painting? oh the nursery isn't really done or organized yet. it won't be anything special like suz or jess who have an actual theme in mind so not sure if I will post pics!


----------



## Onelildream

ok, going to go off the comp now. New Year's resolution is less computer...only 20 mins a day, and 1 day a week for any longer. Let's see if I can do it!

HUGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Suz your nursery is lovely. You have a good eye for design. I also notice baby Jesus' real name in the pics. Lovely! x

Cat, Good Luck with the scan, can't wait to see pics and can't believe you are 12 weeks already! xx


----------



## lisaf

Morning everyone!

Suz - I adore what you did with the wallpaper.. using the same pattern but different colors for stuff inside cupboards etc!
I do love the clean lines and simplicity of it all too!


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- we miss you too honey :hugs: Completely understand it must be hard for you sometimes on here though. We're always here for you to pop in when you feel up to it xxx 

Chell- poor you having to do the NICU route twice! :-( I was very worried at the beginning that bubs would be premature because I was (I spent 3 months in NICU) and so read a bit of the premature parts of the forum. There are a lot of women on there who get VERY angry when they hear of women trying to get their babies out before 40 weeks as there can still be complications- as most of them know only too well! I think when you're heavily pregnant and uncomfy though and haven't had any complications so far it's normal to be impatient to meet your baby! X

Casey- OH is like a little boy when it comes to talking about poo and his toilet habits!! :rofl: He likes to let me know all the ins and outs :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

yeah mines a bit like that too lou. loves to talk about poop, thinks its hilarious!


----------



## SBB

Where's Ellen? I need to ask a question! Baby Jesus has been a bit quiet for about 4/5 days, he's still wriggling around and I can feel him few times a day, he responds to food, cold drinks etc as usual... But the movements are a lot less obvious. Weaker... 

I wonder if he's moved down and so they just feel different? Any opinions? I may call the hospital just for reassurance as OH wants me to anyway... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Call the hospital for reassurance if you're worried Suz. All I can tell you is that my movements are getting less and less all the time and my midwife said it was normal. She said if I get worried to drink a cold drink and lie still on my back- if I can then feel movements when concentrating then that's fine. That tends to be the only time I feel movements now. I rarely feel them randomly. Absolutely nothing wrong with you phoning the hospital though- it's good to be sure :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: he also hasn't kicked for about a week- they are just squirms now which the midwife also said was normal xx


----------



## SBB

Thanks lou. I think he's fine, he's wriggling now after dinner! I rang the hospital and spoke to a student MW, she basically said just come in if you're worried. But it's so snowy here I said we would leave it til morning. I just don't want to risk driving around in the snow for nothing, he's ok I'm sure and I think it's a bigger risk to be out in the snow in the dark! 

Maybe will go in tomorrow as we might be going that way anyway... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Definitely go in if you're going that way. When I went that time they listened to his heartbeat to make sure it was fluctuating normally- made me feel loads better! Jesus will probably to the same as my little'un and kick the shit out of you as soon as you leave the hospital!! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Lol he probably will! I'll ring again in the morning and let them know I'm coming in... Thank you :) 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my!! Suz and Ellen you are so close. FX babies cooperate and come soon. Suz I love your nursery.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies. 

Suz, I love your nursery... It looks straight out of a catalogue shoot!! 

Have read everything, but as usual can't remember it all!! So I'll just say :hi: to you all!!

Central London was horrible! But we managed to get all the presents sorted! :happydance: then went out for a yummy dinner!


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- glad you had a nice time -well the dinner part anyway! :haha:

Wow! I can't believe the difference I've felt over the last couple of days! It's like all of a sudden I am "heavily" pregnant!! A week ago I was fine now I'm starting to struggle when moving quickly, feeling short of breath, feeling like I've got a ten-ton weight on my front! :lol: It's all hitting me now!! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Where is Ellen? Doesn't she know its illegal not to check in every 3 hours?! 

Jess glad you got your shopping all done! 

I'm knackered so off to bed, night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Maybe he's engaging lou!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

SBB said:


> Maybe he's engaging lou!!
> 
> X x x

I think my lunch is engaging :haha: Very stuffed from a wonderful chili and cornbread lunch, lol!


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Maybe he's engaging lou!!
> 
> X x x

Yeah maybe- or maybe I'm just now a fat heffa! :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

ok, i couldn't stay away. and news on Britt's scan?


----------



## babyloulou

She's not updated yet Chell! X


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies,
are you still on?
I'm back!!! and happy to report everything is perfect- baby is actually big measuring at 13w1d. :hugs: The little monkey was wiggling around everywhere and put its hands on its head a couple of times. I love him/her so much already it hurts. DH and I are so convinced that its a boy now more than ever, dont know why but just do. Of course DH was convinced that he saw its willy already which I told him is not possible. He is too funny. There are pictures of a line in between the crotch but that has to be something else.

here are some pics, we are on :cloud9:
oh and we had the Nuchal scan and my risk came back negative for downs and chromosomal problems, we couldnt be happier, the best news I could ever get.
 



Attached Files:







laying around.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6









hands up.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6









upper limbs.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6









far away view.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Britt11

oh and I have been calling SSB- Jess, sorry:dohh: I know its Suz.
Peach Blossom is Jess

I will get it straight eventually :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

britt!! Congrats, what wonderful pictures!

If the nub theory holds true, I think you have a girl there! I didn't get a good nub shot on my 12 week scan... it will be interesting to see if its right! Are you guys finding out at your 20 week scan or staying team yellow?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hurray! Congrats Britt - looks like a cutie pie in there! No clue on gender tho - Im lost with it all hahaha!

Suz your nursery looks lovely! I can see Samuels room changing every year with such a super talented mummy xx

Jess good news on getting some nice tea after chaotic central london! Oh and glad to hear hubby is doing better x

Sorry wasnt on much later yesterday but I am streaming with cold. Feel so rubbish so apologise if I drop off the radar every now and then! Ive had about 4 hrs sleep.........If this baby comes before I rest up I will end up exhausted I reckon! Not good! x

Still NO SNOW here too! x


----------



## SBB

Yay Cat the scan pics are great!! Woohoo! Agree with Lisa they are great nub shots and defo a girl if the theory is correct!

Ellen I hope you feel better :hugs: I thought maybe your :sex: had bought on baby! 

Can we have some pics of everyone elses nurseries please! 

We :sex: last night, as predicted it didn't really last that long and after OH said 'well that's hardly gonna get him out is it?!' :haha: so will have another go later :D 

Ellen have your babys movements changed or still the same? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hugs:

Cat- so glad the scan went well! And what lovely clear pictures! It does look like a clear nub! Maybe you'll be our second girl!! (depending on ellen's team yellow of course!) xx

Well after weeks of hardly seeing anyone I've got loads of visitors this week- to the point where I am having to cancel people and jig them around!! :dohh: Got my Dad and Stepmum on the way now- really must clean up first- but soooooo can't be bothered!


----------



## SBB

Make them clean up for you lou!! :haha: 

I hurt all over today. Bump and ribs especially! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I know they are going to try and drag me out to dinner- they always do! Thats why they come at 11:30- so they can make me go and eat with them! I really haven't the energy today! I think i'm getting a bit of OHs dodgy tummy! Feel nauseous and churning! :-(


----------



## SBB

Just tell them you're not feeling up to it. They should be doing whatever you want to do, not the other way around! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's what OH just said too- but my real Dad is rather forceful (putting it in a nice way! :lol:) I'm gonna try and put my foot down :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Tell him you're 35 weeks pregnant damn it!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Tell im Im going to b*tch slap him if he makes you go Lou!

Suz - Movements have definately dropped off the "normal" scale for me too. Just another thing to make us paranoid tho I think! Im still getting them but at odd times and in odd ways........I just figured its the final descent and a bit of energy reserving! Yesterday I did think I had infected baby with swine flu or something else horrible and it was poorly in my tummy! This cold making me nuts me thinks!

Off back to bed so will hopefully feel a bit better later for our usual top knotch chat! x


----------



## SBB

Hope you are feeling better later Ellen :hugs: 
I am not going to go to the hospital, he's been having a wriggle and OH is reassured he's ok, so I'm going to put his stuff away in his room this morning :D 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey guys. 

Britt, lovely pics hon!! Glad all is good. :hugs:

Ellen and Suz as long as you get 10 movements a day from your boys you should be ok. Don't feel awkward about seeking advice or going to the hospital though! :hugs:

Ellen I had a dream last night you had a boy... Weird dream!!

Just back from the hospital after seeing the consultant. I have to have a planned birth which I think I understood to mean that they set a maximum time they will allow natural labour progress before intervention. Water birth is totally out the question as me and baby have to be monitored constantly :cry: have another scan in 2 weeks and then a consultant appt. After that they'll see me every week. We'll talk in more detail about the "plan" at 37 weeks. Guess I need to rewrite my birth plan!! Stupid body and it's inability to work properly!

Off to the office Christmas party this afternoon... I got the CEO in the secret santa... Haven't got a clue what to get him!!


----------



## SBB

Damn jess that's not what you were hoping for obviously, but at least you know now so you can adjust your plan and get your head around it. Will you check out another hospital then? :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Nah, it will be the same story at any other hospital unfortunately... :(

Lou have fun with all you visitors!!


----------



## SBB

I just thought the room might be nicer at another! But the thing is you're pregnant for 9 months, and have the baby for the rest of your life, I guess the labour is just one tiny day inbetween! I know it's still very important but in the grand scheme of things... It'll all be forgotten pretty quickly! I'm sure it will still be a great experience with all your gentle birthing etc...

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay managed to avoid going for dinner! :happydance:

Jess- aww sorry they have insisted on that :-( At least you and bubs will be safe :hugs:

Ellen- hope you feel better soon love :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah you're right Suz. Mustn't grumble.... Come Feb baby Peach will be here and I will wonder why I made such a fuss!! 

Glad you got out of going out lou... Nothing worse than having to go out when you really don't feel like it! Xx


----------



## Smile4me

YAY congrats Britt LOVELY Pics!!!!! I'm sooooo happy for you sweetie :cloud9:

Love the pics of the nursery Suz soooo beautiful I can't remember if I said that already or not, I've been so busy redoing the girls rooms, I can hardly move.

Morning everyone, I hope you are all ready for Christmas :flower:


----------



## Britt11

Hi girls,
just a quick note as I really have to be working :)

OMG, I almost fell off my chair when I read your comments. Are you serious? if you see a nub...the wives tale is a girl? We have both been thinking boy,boy, boy!! DH was convinced that it was its willy...lol. I havent thought girl once except in one out of my 3 dreams it was a beautiful little girl. Its funny how you really convince yourself of one gender. Well we shall see I guess- we are definitely hoping to find out the gender at the next scan.


Lou- if you are not feeling well, please do not be forced to go out- you need to rest hon, you are on the home stretch.

Hello Verna, sounds like you are working like a trooper, I hope you get some rest soon. I will pm you in a little while

hello to everyone else, be back later
:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats Britt! Lovely scan pics. I see that nub your talking about and I don't know about the old wives tale but I seen the same thing in my 12 week scan and my little one is all boy! :) 

Hope everyone is feeling well. I am off in the cold to take Tj to a referral for knee surgery. Have a great day and hope those babies are wiggling down to come out. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Britt11 said:


> OMG, I almost fell off my chair when I read your comments. Are you serious? if you see a nub...the wives tale is a girl? We have both been thinking boy,boy, boy!! DH was convinced that it was its willy...lol. I havent thought girl once except in one out of my 3 dreams it was a beautiful little girl. Its funny how you really convince yourself of one gender. Well we shall see I guess- we are definitely hoping to find out the gender at the next scan.

Both boys and girls have nubs - they are just different. For a girl it is supposed to be horizontal whereas for a boy it is supposed to be at an angle. It's explained here....

https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/family/474180/Nub-theory--Predict-your-baby-s-sex-at-12-weeks


----------



## kcw81

Great scans CAt! how exciting for you I am glad you are a little further along than you thought you were too!

Jess thats a lot of pressure to have to get the ceo something! what will you get??

Morning to everyone else, don't remember if there was anything else going on to comment on!! I am sleepy and want to go back to bed but can't - got lots of stuff to do today. My sister will be flying in tonight from miami to stay with us for 11 days. I am excited to see her as she hasn't been to visit my house or me in oregon in EONs. Excited for her to meet our dog and to hang out and do xmassy things together since DH ain't really into it. It is a long visit though so I hope I don't get tired of having a houseguest for that long. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## SBB

Yep cat exactly what lou said about the nub! Will be interesting to see if it's right, I've not seen many nub shots that are so clear! 

KC I hope your sister will realise how pregnant you are and help you out a little and not expect you to be running around after her! 

Verna I'd love to see pics of the girls room when they're done :D 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

morning, Ladies.

Ellen, 
Suz, I cannot believe you will be having your babies this week (hopefully!) That's so exciting!

Hubs and I went out for dinner last night; waited 25 mins before someone came to tell us it would be ANOTHER 25 mins. we left and went somewhere else. poor kids were starving by the time dinner came around.

We started opening presents! Since we are traveling Fri, we wanted to open all of our presents before we go down to Hub's parents' house. So kids get to open a few a day....SO FUN!


----------



## SBB

Opening presents how exciting!! OH bought me one present today, I haven't got him anything :dohh: it's what we agreed and now it's too late anyway, but I will still feel bad xmas day. Especially because I will get family presents and he won't... He's got a couple from his parents though and his brother. Hopefully baby Jesus will be here so it won't matter anyway! 

I hope we do have our babies this week! :happydance: I'm good to go into labour tomorrow :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Well I hope you do go into labor tomorrow Suz! If you are ready might as well! Danny is a butt for giving you something when you agreed not to! haha I guess you can't call someone a butt for giving you a pressie. not fair! what was it? 

Chell do you do santa claus?


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies! Someone needs to have their baby on the 23rd. That way him/her and Cade are exactly three months apart. Lol. Although having a Christmas baby would be pretty neat. There is still having a baby born on DH's bday which is the 29th. Come on pregnant girlies!!!


----------



## SBB

I don't know what it is yet kc, he's hidden it til Xmas!! 

Ok kel we'll aim for that then :haha: we are trying! How are you and Cade? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Are you feeling the pressure as much as me Suz?!?!?!? Hahahaha!

Hubbys made me eat half a pineapple and a mango this afternoon - thats AFTER Ive eaten 4 clemantines to up my vit c intake for this stinky cold! Pardon the phrase but I think i'll end up shitting through the eye of a needle in the night lol!

Oh and he also thinks our babies are coming tomorrow Suz! Both of them............x


----------



## kcw81

wait haha what does shitting thru a needle mean?? I don't get it.


----------



## Onelildream

KC-Yes we do Santa. Santa is bringing Woody and Jessie, and 2 rocking horses. They will be transported down with us Christmas eve, but this year we have way too many presents, so the rest are being opened before we leave. ;) Super exciting


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL Casey it basically means i will have the runs. ie nothing solid shall leave my body once the fruit kicks in! Hehehehe!

Chell I am loving the sound of you all having looooads of pressies!


----------



## SBB

I hope our babies come at the same time!!! :happydance: 

Are you feeling any better? Mmmm I really fancy pineapple, mango and passion fruit... Mmmm. Going shopping tomorrow so might get some! 

I hope you don't end up with an upset tum!

I wish I was all excited about Xmas pressies... Next year I will be! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww next year will be so cool pressie wise! Loads of silly toys for babies! Hehehehe!

Yeah get some labour fruits Suz. Just dont esat a frickin tonne of clemantines before hand too hahahaha!

Im in that state where u feel kind of ok but I know by bedtime I will feel so rotten! I can feel a sofa nights sleep coming my way!


----------



## kcw81

boy I wish I had to shit thru a needle sometimes. I got a sloooooww digestive track these days. The baby must be sitting on one of my poo tubes like a roadblock or something. I eat so many fruits and veggies too but the baby is in the way. 

I have a question, I have been chewing gum like crazy and wondering if any of you think that is harmful? I know there are artificial sweetners in the gum and I worry about that, plus I worry about swallowing lots of air and causing the baby aggravation but I just get this craving to chew tons of gum!! I want to just chomp away.


----------



## Rudeollie

No casey - apart from as you say the extra intake of air - which is only going to cause you trapped wind, I dont think it'll cause any harm! The sweeteners may cause some tooth problems tho as they are weaker during pregnancy xxx


----------



## SBB

I can't see how it could harm baby KC... The only thing I've read is the aspartame (artificial sweetner) in diet drinks can cause premature births but you have to drink gallons of the stuff! 

I know what you mean Ellen, when I'm ill I feel ok in the day but awful morning and night... Hope it buggers off soon :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh btw - was just sat on my ball bouncing away and thought "Oooh I have mega erect nipple trouble this evening....." Errrr NO! My right boob was soaked from milk! 

Paul thinks its a right hoot! Not its a leaky right tit! Hahaha x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh hey Suz! Full moon tonight................Could be the night for us! x


----------



## lisaf

exciting stuff girls!!!
You all keep making me laugh!

Jess, not sure if your CEO has a sense of humor, or if you can even get something like this... but they sell an executive pen that looks like a crayon :haha:
I love it and think its really neat, and a CEO with a sense of humor might get a big kick out of it. (they all have black ink I think... the color is just the case)
https://craziestgadgets.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/crayola-pen-450x360.jpg


----------



## SBB

I like that Lisa! 

Ellen I've had no milk - so weird you get loads! :haha: 

Yep full moon tonight - my friends waters broke on a full moon, 2 weeks early and they shut her hospital cos they were sooo busy!! :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

ohh that would be so cool to have the full moon baby!! is tonight the lunar eclipse? 

I like that pen lisa!


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls! Been shopping to Ikea and for tea at Frankie&Bennys. I am soooooo tired now! We also managed to spend over £500!!!! :shock: :shock: I got my breastfeeding chair though :happydance: 

I kept getting terrible period pains walking round- one attack in particular almost gave me a panic attack it was so bad! It took my breath away! 

OH has had to go driving off now in the -5 weather to his warehouse as there's frozen pipe problems there now too! :dohh: Thankfully no water pipes have burst there though so hopefully he's gonna have caught these in time! He's gone to switch the water off and drain the taps! Its been forecast to hit -20 in some parts of the UK tonight!! :shock:

Lisa- I love those crayon pens! I want one! :rofl: 

Chel- wow your kids are lucky- getting loads of present opening days! It's a kids dream! :thumbup:

Casey- that sounds nice with your sister. How long is she staying though? I know what you mean about not having the energy for house guests! :hugs:

Suz and Ellen- either of you got any signs yet??? Any twinges? X


----------



## SBB

Nothing yet lou... What were your pains like? 

Hope he gets the pipes sorted. 

Kc I think the lunar eclipse is tonight... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It goes across the bottom of my stomach like a really severe period cramp. Then up my bump and back and makes me feel like I need a poo instantly! :blush: Then it moves back down my bump which goes tight and then i have a lingering ache like period cramps which lasts 5 minutes or so! It makes me short of breath! x


----------



## lisaf

ummmmm that sounds like a contraction to me?
(but what do I know?)


----------



## babyloulou

Midwife says she thinks they are my form of Braxton Hicks as bubs wasn't even engaged yet! She said some women get them as almost identical practices of the start of labour :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

lol, ok... I just think the way you described it was exactly as I figured contractions would feel like!


----------



## kcw81

hey lou lou! those do sound like contractions but what do I know! I haven't even had BH's yet so no idea. I thought BHs don't hurt! sounds like you had a busy day and glad you got your BF chair. is it comfy? better be since you will sit there a lot. my sis is staying 11 days!! thats a long time.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Evening ladies!

Back from the party. It was great fun! I ended up getting my boss some yummy chocolates from Liberty.. budget was a fiver, but I went over!

Ellen, Suz I'm sending you labour vibes! :hugs: 

Lou, that sounds like contractions... Don't you go beating Ellen and Suz! :rofl:

Hope everyone is well. :hug: xx


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-keep in mind that those sound to be severe for BH...You might wanna keep an eye out, and call in to the hospital if they continue. You did a lot today, and sometimes it's your body telling you to SLOOOOOOOOW down. Too much activity can engage bubs with those contractions VERY quickly. I always need to go on drugs about 30 weeks bc I don't slow down, and early labor hits. If they get too painful, esp when they take your breath away, you should sit down and rest immediately. If they become regular in timing, you might be in active labor.


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep Lou I agree with chell - sometimes the braxtons can be v intense and its your body telling you to chill out a bit xxx

Jess - Glad you had a good night, food is always a good way to go me thinks! And thanks for the labour vibes - I just hope they work! Hahaha!

Suz - Ive actually had to rub some of the milk on my nipple tonight cos its feeling like it going to get sore. Lord knows what it'll feel like with a chomping bubba on the end of it!

Right Im dosed up to the 9's (herbally) so am gonna try sleep.............Can see me been on again in an hour or so! x


----------



## babyloulou

They've been going on for a couple of weeks now so the midwife said she thinks they are B.Hs. I'll keep an eye on them though!!! 

How you feeling Ellen? Still feeling rough? My OH is feeling ill again and has gone to bed! Have you all seen all the reports on the News today about all the people catching swine flu?? Have you had your jabs?? I never bothered!


----------



## SBB

Lou I agree that does sound kind of like a contraction! Although I do get some similar pains that also make me need to poo pretty quickly! :blush: although it tends to be if I already need a poo a little bit :haha: 
I agree with chells advice too.. Take it easy! I also get the really bad stitch thing if I do too much like walking etc, and the ikea trip I was in loads of pain and couldn't walk easily cos of the stitch! I think it's the body way of saying 'SIT DOWN!!!' 

Jess glad you had fun! 

Ellen I hope you feel better tomorrow :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I had mine at 12 weeks since I didn't want to worry....
I do feel like going back and telling all the TTC girls to get their jabs now, so they don't have to worry about getting it while pregnant... but am afraid to cause any controversy!


----------



## SBB

No lou I didn't get the jab either, it was never mentioned to me :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No me neither! Never received anything from the doctors! It's just said on the news that 80 people are currently in hospital with it. 3 kids have died today and one pregnant woman from Notts is in Intensive Care! I might ring the docs tomorrow and ask them!


----------



## SBB

Oh god that's awful :( I think it's a bit late for me though! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

yeah Suz... lol... kind of a little bit late! :)
I think the biggest hazard is when you are pregnant and your lung capacity is limited... at your guys' stage, they could induce you ... I think its much more of an issue when its too early to induce labor and you can't give the mother all the drugs she needs without hurting the baby etc?


----------



## NurseKel

Hey suz! Cade and I are doing wonderful. Thanks for asking. Just super busy getting ready for Christmas. Can't wait to log on and see labor happening! Lol


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning snotty McEllen is up as couldnt breathe in bed! Boo!

On the flu jab convo - my midwife told me we can have it right upto and including labour! It will then be passed onto baby through the cord or BF. This WAS only the other day so I didnt get it done there and then on the spot. I asked over the one Jess had done with the mercury. She had no idea. Arse!

Well pineapple cores and full moons did nothing labour wise so am going to drag hubby for a huge walk and failing that I might suggest the cinema - SURELY sat in a cinema will kick start labour hey? Hahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning!! What did I have with mercury?! It wasn't the flu jab... Are you thinking of my filling? All I will say is this, the affects of swine flu are far more dangerous that any side affect from the jab could be. There is also no evidence that it causes mc. I wasn't offered it, I just went to my doctors and asked for it cos I knew it was free for preggos!!

Right busy day ahead... And I'm STILL waiting for about 8 deliveries... Come on Royal Mail don't let us down!!


----------



## SBB

Ellen you gave me your stupid cold :( I can't breathe and my nose and throat really hurt :( what have you taken for it? 
I am going to asda, b&q AND ikea - surely that'll start something!! 
Jess I hope royal mail deliver! It's snowing A LOT here this morning... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've got a sore throat too girls!! :-( I hate the early morning pregnancy flem!! 

Well it is absolutely lobbing it down with snow here again- looks like we're on track for being snowed in again!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, sorry about the snow ladies... Not great for you so close to babies' arrivals!!

Sorry you're all feeling I'll too.... Keep warm and rest up with lots of water! :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I'm starting to get a little concerned about my ice cube addiction! :lol: The midwife said not to worry about it but it's going to extremes now! I got ice at 2 o clock this morning and then again at 4 oclock! :rofl: It's starting to make my teeth really sensitive too! I just can't stop though!! I love munching it in my teeth! Oooo i want more now! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

We've been out almost 2 hours trying to get somewhere that takes 20 mins usually! Keep having to turn around cos people are getting stuck everywhere... If we have to get to hospital in this it will be a total nightmare! 

Lou you're weird with your ice addiction! Although I loved ice lollies at the beginning! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

We've been out almost 2 hours trying to get somewhere that takes 20 mins usually! Keep having to turn around cos people are getting stuck everywhere... If we have to get to hospital in this it will be a total nightmare! 

Lou you're weird with your ice addiction! Although I loved ice lollies at the beginning! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well at least it counts torwards your 2 litres of water a day!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Suz, how rubbish! In some parts of Scotland some of the MWs have skis to get to women in labour! Perhaps you should suggest that to your MW! :) x


----------



## babyloulou

We've just had our bin collection cancelled because of this snow! We've got an overfull bin now and no collection until after New Year! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Yeh we haven't had ours collected either, and no update on if/when it will be :shrug: it's also completely full!! 

Lol I'm going to tell my MW that and see if she's up for it jess! 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Lou, I laughed when I read about your ice addiction. Girl, I probably ate two bags of ice a day and still drive around eating ice all day. And yes my teeth have suffered for it. I did the same when I was pregnant which Shalie. Sometimes it is a sign of anemia. However, my blood work was always fine I just got that strange addiction. It's so bad in fact a lot of times I am so full from the liquid of it I can't eat actual food! Just letting you know you are not alone in your weirdness. Lol


----------



## Smile4me

Lou I had that addiction with ALL of my girls, I just craved that real small rabbit turd ice :) I'm normally anemic anyway so I dont know if that has anything to do with it but I could NEVER get enough.

Ellen OMG I hope you have a snow plow friend :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lou the ice cube thing my niece was the same obsessed with it got to take her back the hozzy for another op here stitches have came open x x x x


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> I'm starting to get a little concerned about my ice cube addiction! :lol: The midwife said not to worry about it but it's going to extremes now! I got ice at 2 o clock this morning and then again at 4 oclock! :rofl: It's starting to make my teeth really sensitive too! I just can't stop though!! I love munching it in my teeth! Oooo i want more now! :rofl:

oh no Lou, but at least its a healthy addiction! I have heard eating ice is a sign of low iron or anemia, but with pregnancy that could go out the window. how are you feeling hon?

how are our other mommas that are getting ready to deliver?

I very much dont believe in the flu shot and havent gotten it even with the H1N1 epidemic but I did a lot of research (actually DH did too) and I got it very early at 6.5 weeks. All was fine and no side effects, I got the non-adjuvented one for pregnant women (preservative free).
The flu can be very serious as a pregnant women for mom and baby, so I opted to get it.

:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! my girlfriend who has had two LOs now had the ice cube thing. we went to a movie and she had to even have a cup full then! that is so strange but I guess common!!

I hope the snow doesn't cause a prob with your deliveries. That is amazing what Jess said about MW's skiiing to get to the labour!! What heros. 

Well my sister got in real late last night and we stayed up talking till 2am. she is still asleep now and I am tip toeing around so as not to wake her. She can't drive so if she wants to go anywhere I gotta take her. Hopefully she doesn't mind sticking around the house for most of the time!

hope nones of you or your OH's got the swine flu! I didnt get the jab. didn't think it was necessary.


----------



## Onelildream

Good morning! I had an awful dream last night that my DD was taken at an outdoor mall. I've been all shaken up about it, and even the stress of the dream caused a massive headache when I woke. It was horrible. Hopefully I can shake it...

Lisa-Your baby is the size of a banana?! Lame comparison! I liked your ticker up until today. lol.

Well, I'm off to shower. Today we're going to the fabric store where I'm picking up some fabric to make a few things for the baby. Woohoo. Christmas will be here soon!

Suz and Ellen-Today's the day, right Ellen? ...According to your DH? ;)


----------



## babyloulou

Where is Ellen???? Woooohoooooo.....


----------



## Onelildream

Does Ellen have FB? Who's going to know if she goes in to labor?! PANIC! lol. We NEED TO KNOW!


----------



## SBB

Don't worry she's got our numbers chell! I'm starting to think baby Jesus is going to go overdue... 
What a horrible dream chell :( I hate really bad dreams that affect your day... 

KC sounds like you had fun with your sister!

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

I know! I was almost in tears. It seemed so real. Some jerk in the dream called me a bad mom for losing her...another perv said he liked little girls and I almost killed him in a fit of rage. I was even thinking to myself in the dream. TOO REAL. I hate those!

Sorry, Suz, if he's late. Hopefully that will mean an easy-out birth? :) Slow to come, but quick to deliver, or something?


----------



## SBB

That's horrible chell :( 

Lol I don't think it works like that! Especially if I have to be induced, it's not pleasant by all accounts! Tomorrow I'm going to start trying more things to get him out - walking, sex, pineapple, EPO maybe, bouncing on my ball... Maybe spicy food. Any other suggestions? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

My friend used acupuncture when he daughter was a week overdue and she'd had the occasional contraction prior to it, but once she had it they started coming very regularly!
She had a quick delivery too so maybe the late to come, easy out thing is true?


----------



## SBB

Well let's hope so! At least if we're uncomfortable we should get a quick birth! 

Ellen where are you? Have you gone into labour?!

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Chell that is a horrible dream. XX

THis is the first day I can actually keep up with the thread and I never know what to say cause the conversation moves so fast. LOL Ellen I hope your okay...and Suz I hope Jesus makes his entry in the world on time. XX


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-what ever you do, don't sit down and push when you don't have any contractions. lol. your baby will come out all bruised like mine did. Poor baby!


----------



## SBB

Oh ok chell thanks for that! I won't do that... I didn't know they could get bruised from doing that... 

Hey Sandi :wave: how are you feeling? 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

The doctor swore it was just during labor that that happened, but I'm sure I was to blame. I remember sitting in the bath and I could feel his head through my amniotic sac. I'm sure he was pretty stuck down there and it prob impeded me from being able to have my water break naturally.

The best way to get babies to come out, from my experience, is just to be super active and do a ton of walking/yoga/excersize....that usually starts up the contractions. 

Suz & Ellen, r u ladies ok with being in the hospital over Christmas? Sure you'll have a bundle of joy, but I'm not too sure I'd trade ya...I hate hospitals when I'm the patient. I def would not want to be there on Christmas...how long do you stay after the baby is born? I think in the US it's pretty standard 2-3 days.

This time around...I REALLY hope I go over. Overdue sounds great to me. ...and a 1 day stay. lol.


----------



## babyloulou

Here's our nursery so far girls. Still got to put up the breastfeeding chair, get a rug and a light shade. Probably a few more decorative bits too..... 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2010/Pregnancy%20scans%20and%20bump/Nursery%20in%20progress-%20Dec%202010/Nurseryinprogress-December2010127.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2010/Pregnancy%20scans%20and%20bump/Nursery%20in%20progress-%20Dec%202010/Nurseryinprogress-December2010129.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2010/Pregnancy%20scans%20and%20bump/Nursery%20in%20progress-%20Dec%202010/Nurseryinprogress-December2010130.jpg


Suz's fantastic picture!!! Thanks Suz

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2010/Pregnancy%20scans%20and%20bump/Nursery%20in%20progress-%20Dec%202010/Nurseryinprogress-December2010132.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2010/Pregnancy%20scans%20and%20bump/Nursery%20in%20progress-%20Dec%202010/Nurseryinprogress-December2010135.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2010/Pregnancy%20scans%20and%20bump/Nursery%20in%20progress-%20Dec%202010/Nurseryinprogress-December2010144.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2010/Pregnancy%20scans%20and%20bump/Nursery%20in%20progress-%20Dec%202010/Nurseryinprogress-December2010149.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2010/Pregnancy%20scans%20and%20bump/Nursery%20in%20progress-%20Dec%202010/Nurseryinprogress-December2010156.jpg


Baby's first Steiff bear from his Daddy!!!

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2010/Pregnancy%20scans%20and%20bump/Nursery%20in%20progress-%20Dec%202010/Nurseryinprogress-December2010159.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2010/Pregnancy%20scans%20and%20bump/Nursery%20in%20progress-%20Dec%202010/Nurseryinprogress-December2010165.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Suz I am doing well. Just been laying around and fighting this stupid virus that doesn't want to go away. :( How are you doing?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jess what a great nursery. :)


----------



## SBB

Provided everything is ok we go home 3 hours after birth! 

I don't mind being in hospital on Xmas day, but we haven't planned anything and we're not really doing Xmas this year so won't be missing much! 

Yeh I think I will be active, even if it's just tidying the house ready! Or going for a walk... 

Let's hope you go over this time! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It was my nursery Sandi!! :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Suz are you having any signs of him coming yet?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Haha sorry Lou was having a moment!!


----------



## SBB

Aw lou I LOVE IT!!! love the stickers they look so cute :happydance: you must be really pleased with it... 

I'm ok sandi, tired and got a bloody cold :growlmad: and the house is STILL a mess but nevermind :D 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Suz a cold now must be awful. I hope dh is taking good care of you


----------



## SBB

Nope no signs... Some period pains but they don't last long. I feel like he's dropped though... 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
going to catch up on the thread but I have a quick question for you, can you please tell me what your baby's heart rate was at the 12 week scan and also the gender you are having?
okay mine is 160 and 162 today at the doctor's office, everyone keeps telling me that is a HR of a girl but my doctor said they are all high around this point and it doesnt change until later, so you cant tell.
I am so curious what you ladies had?
thx
:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Any chance of us getting one last bump pic before he shows?? LOL


----------



## babyloulou

You can have my period pains Suz! They are getting worse all the time! I've had it constantly today- it's soooo painful! :-( Bubs has definitely dropped too- I feel like he's between my legs when i try to stand up! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Cat- I was never told a heart rate x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou I wonder if you will be going early...how about a bump pic from you too. :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Britt I can't remember exactly but I am thinking he was in the 140's. I will go look in my jounal


----------



## SBB

I'll take a bump pic tomorrow! 

Cat baby Jesus was 160 every time at the beginning. I don't believe that girl/boy heartrate thing at all! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yeh lou that's how I feel, like I'm sitting on his head!! Surely must hurt?! :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, caught up on the thread
Lou- what a gorgeous nursery :happydance: omg you are so ready and have everything beautifully set up- I am so jealous. Wonderful room hon :thumbup:

Yes, where is Ellen? do you girls think?....how exciting

Lisa how are you doing today?
Chell- sorry about the awful dream, hopefully better ones tonight.

girls, my post may have gotten lost in some of the others just now, but totally curious on your baby's HR at 12 weeks (see previous post)

hugs.


----------



## SBB

And cat we don't need to say what gender we are having - we are ALL having boys :rofl: apart from jess and I'm not so sure they haven't made a mistake there :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey just popping on to say no baby sign yet but I am so ill with this cold. My eyes are sore my throat is and I cannot breath through my nose at ALL! I really dont think baby will come out while Im feeling this ill as it'll just knack me even more than I am already!

Lou - the nursery looks beautiful! So nice! 

Suz - Good luck with all the labour inducing tactics - its all done f*ck all for me! But then again if this one is back to back Im expecting I will need inducing as it can really slow starting labour. 

Right back to bed for me...........So sick and fed up! Sorry for moaning!


----------



## Britt11

lol, that is true Suz! 
Okay let me rephrase it "what was your little boy's heart rate at 12 weeks?"
:rofl:

thanks ladies for answering, okay than the doc was right- you truly cant tell at this stage, just got to wait 6.5 more weeks now to find out :winkwink:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Britt Gunner's hr was 154. At 7+3 it was 188.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ellen hope you get to feeling better. XX


----------



## babyloulou

Cat- I was never told his heart rate x

Ellen- so sorry you are so poorly- that's rubbish! I hope bubs holds on until you're better! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well ladies I am off to cook dinner...everyone around here thinks they are hungry. LOL It was nice chatting with you all.:)


----------



## SBB

Aw Ellen you poor thing :( I hope you feel better tomorrow... You haven't given it to me that bad yet I'm hoping I'll feel better tomorrow... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Bye sandi enjoy your dinner! I'm off to bed :sleep: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night Suz xx

Enjoy your dinner Sandi xx


----------



## lisaf

I was never told a heartrate until my private scan last weekend... and it was 132 then... :shrug:

I've had a rough day girls :( Me and bump are fine, just other stuff in my life.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hope everything is ok Lisa...or will be??


----------



## lisaf

yeah, we just had to have our pet rat put down this morning (it was his time, but you're never ready for it), then some stupid bickering on BnB upset me on top of that... plus I forgot to take my medication today so I've been exhausted and just want to sleep all the time and am not getting anything done...
just life, you know?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am so sorry about your pet rat. That is hard. I love them as pets...they are so sweet. So sorry for your loss. Bickering on here lately seems to be getting more and more common it seems to be more in the pregnancy side than the TTC guess we have more hormones raging. Sorry your having a rough day.


----------



## lisaf

thanks... I don't know what happened with the bickering its like one or two new people are riling everyone up or something :( And all the fun people are moving over to 3rd tri, lol.
And the hormones definitely don't help! I just got upset at being picked on for 'reviving' a thread simply because I am in a different time zone and got on late (was a little busy dealing with my rat this morning).. .then couldn't even point out about the time difference because the thread was closed... :dohh: Then the hormones kicked in and made me WAY more upset about that then I needed to be.


----------



## Britt11

ahh sorry about your pet rat Lisa....tbh I didnt even know that you could have them as pets:shrug:....but sounds like you had him for awhile :hugs: I love my cat, cant imagine not having her.
yeah some women are very strong and opinonated on here....I tend to back away from that. Dont worry I am sure you did nothing wrong and someone with high hormones misread you...you are such a lovely person.

actually one of my good friends ripped on me for choosing to have an epidural on the weekend. Can you believe that? like its any of her business and like I judged any of my gf's when they went through it and also why even ask me?? Anyway, it upset me far more probably than it should have and I know how you feel. She keeps trying to call me but I'm not ready to talk yet you know...just stunned that she would give a pregnant woman sh#t for no reason (she had her baby a year ago)

:shrug: oh well
hugs,


----------



## lisaf

Rats make awesome pets by the way... better than hamsters which don't like to be handled. Rats are super social, smart and if handled a lot from a young age, will love hanging out with you!
My rat was 3 years old, which is pretty much the high end of their life expectancy. His brother went last year on Dec 23rd from cancer. Most live 2-3 years. 

I was surprised to find out my aunt had an epidural.. given she brings organic milk to restaurants for her kids etc, lol! It made sense for how her birth was progressing (stuck for hours at 3cm, then after the epidural, delivered within an hour). 
I don't blame anyone for wanting one. I'm just more scared of the epidural than I am of labor :haha:


----------



## Britt11

oh cool, thanks for sharing the rat info
I can totally understand the epidural worry, I think that is pretty normal. I have had the "pleasure" working in hospitals for years so I have been able to get the ins and outs of the good and bad.
So I had my 12 week doctors apt today and all went well, finally got to hear the baby's hr, was so cool. Unfortunately my family doc does not deliver anymore b/c she went part time to be with her kids but the clinic I am at is run by docs that specialize in maternity so one of the other docs will deliver me at the hospital. I was kind of disappointed to find out, I was not assigned to one of them and the person who is on call that night will deliver. oh well, I still get to see my GP for my entire pregnancy who I love- so thats good.


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls! Im still ill and VERY grumpy today after lack of sleep and people EFFIN TEXTING ME HAVE I HAD THE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!:haha:

Lisa sorry about your rat, I remember you saying he was gettin on but it doesnt make it any easier whatsoever :hugs::cry:

We've finally had some snow again but not much to get giddy about. DH's taking me out for the day (walking!) to try cheer me up and then maybe for some lunch...................Wish I was near London after seeing the winter wonderland in Hyde Park on the BBC news this AM. Now THAT is a good place to plod round to try get a baby out xxx


----------



## SBB

Argh Ellen I've also had 4 messages today - if I have the baby I'll let you know!!!! 

I wrote a big reply on here this morning then I bloody lost it, don't know if this annoys anyone else, but on iPhone you press to post your reply, but right under it is an advert link, and if you accidentally press that it takes you to a different page and loses the bloody reply :growlmad:

Anyway what I wrote was: 

Ellen how are you feeling? I am feeling poo! Terrible nights sleep :cry: 

Lisa I'm really sorry about your rat :hugs: 
Also in 3rd tri theres been a couple of posts about 2nd tri getting really bitchy etc... I found it a bit like that sometimes too :hugs: 

Cat tell your friend she pissed you off. WTF does it have to do with her anyway?! You might well change your mind anyway, at the beginning we all said we'd take any drug offered! But now we all want water births with just gas and air... 

Lou how are you? Has your itching still stopped? Jess is your itching still there? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Much the same here suz xxx Slept badly so still feel ill, if Id slept better I know I would have felt more human but hey ho! Probably best to get zombified now hey and get used to it hahaha!

And think there are some spooks in the bnb system today cos its taking flippin aaaaaaaaaages to post stuff for me and then keeps bringin up the duplicated message but its not?!??!? Madness!


----------



## SBB

Maybe a walk will help us feel better. I'm going for a walk too. Let's get these babies out!! I haven't bought a single Xmas present, relying on Jesus being here to detract attention from that :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Ive just wrapped my last pressies and they were to my mum. The one from baby I put "Sorry grandma but Im not coming out for crimbo!" 

Trying a bit of reverse psyhcology on it now to see it that works - doubt it lol! 

If the walk doesnt work then I have one final thing to try as suggested by my lovely friend Jillian - star jumps! SERIOUSLY a last resort thing tho as my pelvis might crumble hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Ouch I'm not sure about star jumps!!! Although if I get desperate... :shrug: :haha: 

I hope the reverse psychology works too! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! 

Sorry you slept so badly Suz and Ellen! I actually got a lot of sleep last night although I admit it was from about 4am this morning until about 10 minutes ago!! My body clock is totally messed up!! I hope your eviction techniques work for you both :hugs:

Suz- yes my itching is still gone- although my skin started to get dry and tight again yesterday so I am smothering myself in emollient at the moment and hoping the rash doesn't come back! And yes I do the same thing all the time on my iPhone- it's infuriating! :lol:

Lisa- so sorry about your rat :hugs: It's so hard to say goodbye to pets - hope you're ok :hugs: And as for the 2nd tri thing I've been reading in the 3rd tri all the people talking about all the arguing in there! I would just try and ignore it!! :hugs:

Cat- how you decide to give birth is totally up to you- don't let anyone tell you otherwise :hugs:

Haven't seen Jess in here much lately! Hope you're ok Jess :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god!!!! I'm in the last box on my ticker!!!! :shock: :happydance: :shock:


----------



## SBB

Woohoo lou! :happydance: and yay for the itching still being gone! 

Well 2 mile walk... Nothing yet! :( I want baby Jesus to come tomorrow or boxing day I think! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Nothing to report from my walking either, oh actually I tell a lie - went to MIL's and had a slight tummy ache but nothing now. I would say it was me being unfit rather than baby tho hahaha!

Im back home eating mini milka bars now while watchng Shrek! x


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies,

Lou- yeah for being on the last box of your ticker!!! :happydance:
glad you had a good sleep last night, I too slept fabuolous!!

Suz and Ellen, sorry that you had lousy sleeps, gosh I cant imagine how uncomfortable that point is. Hope you get your Christmas babies soon, we are so excited for you ladies :hugs:
Suz, I smiled when I read you got no CHristmas presents this year, too cute and you are right Baby Jesus is their Christmas present!! :hugs:

I went out last night to a pub (have been feeling much better lately I must say, I read in my books that you get more energy back around now and I am loving it) and told all of my soccer friends that I am expecting. Apparently they all guessed it from the 12 games in a row I missed, ha ha- it was nice to make it official.

question for you- when does second trimester officially start? I am a bit confused.

:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

2nd tri starts at 12 weeks Cat honey - it lasts a looooooooooooooooooong time more than the others tho. GREAT you are feeling good entering it tho.......Me, Suz and Lou all felt more rubbish so hopefully you are breaking that trend!

LOL! Bless your soccer pals. How sweet that none of them approached you and just let you get on with hiding it! Lovely xxx


----------



## Britt11

oh thanks Ellen, so I guess I am in second tri- whoo hooo!!

thanks, this whole pregnancy has been really good so far, some of my friends can not even function they have it so bad. One of my gf's is 10 weeks along and sick in bed every day. Her 6 year old has to make breakfast for her 2.5 year old every morning...lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cat Happy 13 weeks!! And for being in 2nd tri!:)

Suz and Ellen FX those babies make their arrivals soon. Love the boxing idea. LOL Just don't do the castor oil..it doesn't work just makes you sick and have horrible diarrea! LOL 

I am with you Lou I slept good too but I have ran Tj out of the bed with my heating pad and all the pillows!! haha


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies! I See no babies yet, I hope it happens soon for you two and I hope you can sleep tonight!! try to take naps today if you can.

Lisa, so sorry about calvin the rat. its so sad when our little friends have to leave us!!

Lou glad you got some good rest finally! so what are you doing till 4am then? partying?

Suz that is annoying about clicking on the advert. I cannot stand it when I type any email or anything and it gets deleted. I want to just stab the computer.

Ellen have you thought of licorice root tea? or are you doing herbs at all? I bought some and it says not for pregnant women on it cuz it might cause contractions. I am scared to try it till I am closer to my DD.

Cat congrats on 2nd tri! I too play soccer, but haven't for awhile obviously. just indoor recreational but its fun. 

My sister and I had fun yesterday, we took it easy and just did my daily routine, worked out, took the dog to the park and then at night we went out to a xmas light show and to the mall for some xmas shopping. then we came home and made dinner and watched the family guy xmas special and wrapped pressies. today we will probably go downtown and shop and see Black Swan after the dog routine. LAst night at the mall I got really bad thigh cramps while trying to walk and it hurt like abitch. Baby was sitting on something for sure and it was worst its ever been.


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I wish i was partying! :haha: Nope just lying there uncomfortable trying to sleep! :dohh: Your time with your sister sounds fun! You've put me shame with your energy all the way through! Working out, dog walking, shopping! Just one of those would kill me! :lol:

Suz/Ellen- No definitely don't try Castor Oil! I've heard it can give you terrible oily diarrhoea in labour!! Can you imagine that floating in the birthing pool! :haha:

Happy 13 weeks Cat! :hugs: 

Still no Jess!!! Where are you Jess???? X


----------



## kcw81

yeah castor oil scares the crap outta me, literally!!! that would suck to have diarhea and have awful labor pains.


----------



## SBB

I saw jess at the bottom earlier so I'm sure she's just busy :D 

I would never do the castor oil! 

Sounds fun with your sis KC :D I agree I don't know where you get your energy... 

Yay for 2nd tri cat! And for feeling so great :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

My neighbour swears by castor oil for as she used it on all 3 of her babies but screw that! Im not messing around giving my unborn baby the trots! V v dangerous me thinks

I will stick to the edible things! I got some kiwis earlier so Im going to have a bowl with kiwi pineapple and mango ago................Dont rate mango AT ALL tho yuck! 

Lou - I recall Jess saying how mad busy she had mad her first few weeks of mat leave - LOTS of visiting people so Im sure she is ok! x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yes- that rings a bell now youve said it Ellen!
She did say she wouldn't be on much! 

I'm in a nesting mood today and am blitzing the house! I am currently organising my make-up, hair stuff, all that crap! Wow its amazing how much you end up with! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Ooh I love mango - but it's got to be hard! Not all squishy :sick: 

I'm gonna have a mango, pineapple and passion fruit salad in a min... Yum yum! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh you see suz this IS hard and I dont likes it! Hahahah I LOVE it in cocktails tho so maybe its a subconcious thing hehehe!

Good on you Lou! No way Im nesting over stuff like that tho, Ive just been on my knees scrubbing the skirting boards - supposed to be a sure fire labour inducing move! 

Anyone got plans for xmas eve?? Roaring drunk by a roaring fire?!?!? Anyone!?!?! Hahaha x


----------



## kcw81

hey I am going to another xmas lights show and to dinner with sister and DH then we have to drive to inlaws house 3 hrs away early the next morning for xmas dinner and pressie exchance. We will have to stay the night there and it will be weird having my sister meet the inlaws, they are very different - very old fashioned and conservative folk. what are you all doing?


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo warn your sister beforehand Casey so shes not too shocked! :thumbup:

I did all the skirting boards and doors downstairs yesterday too Ellen- it killed me! :rofl:
I am Ikea building now! I know OH is going to kill me when he gets back from Xmas shopping as he told me not too but it's only some under bed storage things- quite easy really. It's the first time I've managed to screw together something from Ikea without wanting to chuck it through the window!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh as for Xmas eve we have no plans at all Ellen! I was saying that to OH last night! We haven't even got any nice food in or anything! :shrug: What about you? What do you have planned? X


----------



## SBB

We are off to the pub then to a house over the road for Xmas eve, it's the same here every year... Normally I say I won't get pissed, then get totally shit faced!! :rofl: 
Not this year obviously! 

Lol I get so fucked off with Ikea stuff too lou! Sometimes it's nice and easy though :D 

I am gonna scrub the kitchen floor tomorrow. 

I have a MW appt, I wonder if I can persuade her to do a sweep tomorrow?! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Suz if you get a sweep I wont DIY ikea instructions on how to do one hahaha!

Tomorrow we have no plans apart from hopefully popping a baby out my fuff! FX! Hehehe! We have got looooooads of booze in and nice food but Im not feeling at all festive! Well I am but want my baby here safe and well more xxx

Oh casey, thats sounds like a situation I have going on next week - my MIL have invited my mum over to theirs with all hubbys family - now THEY partay and my mum is teatotal so wont be much fun for her............Ive kinda half made an excuse fr her already saying that after the weekend of seeing family etc etc she will prob just chill out round our house alone cos she likes a few days like that round xmas you know?? x


----------



## SBB

Lol ok ellen I'll give you instructions! I think she'll say no anyway, other people due sameish time aren't getting a sweep til 28/29th.. She won't want to bring on an Xmas day baby! But hopefully I could go into labour Xmas day then have him boxing day :happydance: we'll see! 
I told Danny what a sweep was and he offered to do it! :haha: 

Yeh doesn't sound like much fun for your mum :nope: 

My in laws and my mum couldn't be more different either! My mum is young and fun and a bit dizzy... She's intelligent just a bit oblivious to stuff! And the in laws seem SO old in comparison... They are 10 years older but they go on old peoples coach trips and stuff like that! MIL always says we should get our families together, but I have to keep brushing it off cos I know it would be torture! They have met and small talked but that's it. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah my inlaws and parents just small talk and stuff really. My inlaws go on cruises and like to go to pub quizzes. My mum and stepdad hate pubs and spend all their time at the auctions and bargain hunting :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Goodmorning! Just checking in! We opened presents today. I got a beautiful painting of Christ to hang year round! I LOVE IT! I've been coveting that painting for 5+ years, and now it's MINE! Woohoo. 

Went to buy hubs 2 new suits last night....Spent $800! HOLY CRAP! Suits are expensive!!!!!!!!! But I guess it's worth the money and quality when he wears them every day.

Well tons of errands to run; oil change, etc before we head out tomorrow. MERRY CHRISTMAS, LADIES!!! Hopefully those babies will be out before we come home next week!
 



Attached Files:







Christ in the Americas.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kcw81

yeah I wonder if there is anyone out there who has their own family and their inlaw family totally similar and stuff in common so they become the best of friends? it never seems to happen that way! 

Suz that would be great to get a sweep! yah let us all know how to do it ourselves!

Ellen that would be sort of weird for your mum, I mean the first 30 mins are okay when she arrives before everyone starts up into getting hammered and party mode but then its like, whats a teatotaller gonna do hanging around a bunch of slobbering drunk people? not much fun for her!

Lou you are being a busy bee! Good job!

Glad you got your long wished for pressie chell!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Quiet on here yesterday! How is everyone? I slept horribly again, couldn't breathe through my nose, and nearly cried when I woke up cos my nose and throat hurt so much :cry: but it's a bit better now... I wonder if there's some sort of nose/throat numbing spray you can use while pregnant?

Chell I'm glad you got the present you were after! 

KC my OHs brothers wifes parents, and my in laws get on really well! They go on holiday together and all sorts! :wacko: 

Midwife appointment in a bit, will let you know how it goes... 

If anyone isn't around later/tomorrow, MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Suz! We must be channeling each others illness' as I was the same last night! Stupid cold! And then I got woken up by the docs calling me to say am I well enough for a flu jab?!?!?!? When I said I had a streaming cold she said I could go in Jan and have it done whether Id had baby or not.................Im staying in now until baby comes cos Im not getting flippin oink flu! 

Good luck with the midwife! Hope she gives you a sweep!Hehehe!

I cant be sure cos of my nights sleep but I either HAD or dreamt I had a few contractions! Im a teeny bit crampy today too but cant be 100% certain xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- that's so exciting!! You might be our Xmas day baby! :happydance: 

I've got the sore throat too girls. I get it EVERY single morning! It started about 20 weeks and its so annoying! I feel like I've got tonsillitis every morning. The only thing that makes me feel better is a glass of ice cold apple juice! :thumbup:

Well I felt a massive flip in my stomach the day before yesterday that felt like a massive movement and now my bump has changed shape!! :shrug: it feels like the bulk of the baby is at the top now! Oh please don't say he has decided to turn breech now after being head-down since week 24!! :dohh: The bottom of my bump has gone completely flat and non-existent! 

Good luck with the midwife Suz! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

I'm so fucked off. My mw isn't here again and it's that stupid cow who told me not to touch my bump. Will update after... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Och! No suz!!!!!! Nightmare! Hopefully she'll have some christmas cheer and wont be an arse like last time! x

Lou - babys butt and head feel almost the same so Im sure he wont have turned breech - if not WELCOME TO MY ALL FOURS CLUB! lol! This one has been doing some new moves in me today........Im REALLY hoping this means its CHANGED position and is gettin ready for the out!


----------



## babyloulou

The period pains are now almost constant here too. They are so confusing. They are so painful and intense! They double me over! They get more and more regular and longer all the time! My mum reckons its really slow labour! :shock: 

When's your next appointment at the midwifes Ellen? When do you find out if bubs has turned? X

Suz- hope the witch is nicer than last time! :-/


----------



## Rudeollie

My next app is Wednesday Lou at the hospital for a stretch and sweep tho! Yikes!

It could well be slow labour Lou - some of the gals Ive been following have had stuff going on for aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages! Hence why Im so p*ssed off at my nothingness hahaha! I will be gutted if on weds she says my cervix isnt ready or something yet! X


----------



## babyloulou

Well my mum went into slow labour at 20 weeks and they gave her drugs to hold it off- hence me being born at 30ish weeks- so she reckons I'm following her labouring pattern! Well the pains bloody hurt when they come so hate to think what labour is like! :rofl:

Ellen- that might be a good thing that youve had no "slowness"! Maybe you'll just go into labour and pop bubs out in record quick time!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Oh dont Lou! Hahaha Im trying very hard to block out that part of this whole thing - the PAIN! Hahaha!

Well Im about to eat my third pineapple of the week.........Then its party food time! Cant wait to munch my way through the evening! x


----------



## babyloulou

We haven't got any food in at all! I'm gonna have to send OH out on the hunt for party food i think! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Do it! DO it! Do it! Its all we have this year isnt it so get looooooads hehehehe!

Im off to watch the end of beaches on the bed while hubby plays stoopid PS3! Then the food is on! Gonna make some stuffed jacket skins too......mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## SBB

Well I'm back, cried all the way home :cry: 
I just wanted to see my own MW not some stupid woman who I don't trust. 
She took my BP twice which was higher than usual then told me the machine wasn't reliable - well it's what you rely on the rest of the time?! Anyway after me asking about my BP about 3 times she said to come to the hospital tuesday to the walk in clinic and have it done again. 

I asked what happened next and she tried to book me a sweep, for next weekend. I said I want it asap so she booked it for the Sunday at my house. How is that sooner than Saturday?! I said I'd just book in for next Friday at the doctors. Which was an option all along so why try and put it off til the Sunday? 

She wasn't horrible or anything I just wanted to see the MW who actually knows me, and who I like and trust. 

I'm so depressed now :(

Lou I think you're in slow labour too. Your MW doesn't though does she? 

Ellen party food sounds great! 

I am meant to be going out tonight but if I'm not in a better mood by then I don't think I will... Everyone will be saying stupid things like 'come on then get that baby out' and 'you haven't had him yet then?' etc and I'll either snap at them or cry so I don't think it's a good idea!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww suz sweetie xxx What was you BP reading at?? I cant believe she is making you wait til then for a sweep! Def get booked in for the friday but go out tonight cos it will cheer you up. Hey and walk there and jesus is BOUND to turn up! xxx

If it helps hubbys made me cry today by saying if babys not here by weds he'll have to go into work then!!! Take in mind he's told me he was off all this week and next on hols but clearly isnt as he only had 7days hols to take and not 10! So Ive spat my dummy out the pram and told him to sort something out cos Im not going to get a sweep alone or with my friend! I want him there! x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz!! I'm sorry you had to see that rubbish cow!! What was your BP? x


----------



## SBB

I think it was 140something/89. It's usually 60-70something. To be honest I think it was high cos I had to see that MW! 

Can he get out of work do you think? :( 
OH will have to go back a week Monday, don't know what we'll do if Jesus is that late, we can't really afford for him to take time off...

Lol the party tonight is only over the road so I don't think the walk will bring him on!! Might go for a walk now... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Could you have a walk to your doctors Suz? Just pop in and say you've been to see a midwife this morning who said your BP was high but unfortunately she thinks her machine was dodgy (makes her sound like a twat!!) and could a nurse just test your BP for you? :shrug: 

Well originally my midwife said it sounded like labour- but then last appointment when i said I was still having them and that they hadnt got any more regular she said they are probably Braxton Hicks after all. However now they have got more regular. But she basically said to me as I'm this far along they wouldn't stop labour anyway so if they get VERY regular- ie. every half an hour then I'll have to go in for monitoring. They are nowhere near that though. More like once every two hours x


----------



## SBB

Hmmm keep an eye on it lou, perhaps they are BH you're just unlucky and yours hurt :shrug: 

It would take me about 4hours to walk to the doctors :haha: 
I think it's fine I'm not worried, and I'll have it taken again Tuesday... :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz dont be worried it'll be down to seeing her Im sure - and even that reading isnt OVERLY high. Im sure the ok range is 110-140/60-80...............xxx

LOL yeah dont think that walk will bring him on either hehehe! Maybe some nookie before hand??? I keep askin hubby to smack the bottom of the ketchup bottle hehehe He's not very pleased with my terminology hahaha!

Im sure he'll work something out work wise. I think he's trying scare tactics on the baby hahaha x


----------



## SBB

:rofl: at the ketchup bottle! We :sex: last night... Off for a walk now then maybe more :sex: later although it wasn't exactly enjoyable, just really uncomfortable!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

NO Suz its not very comfy at all is it?? Im still giving it a go though vene tho I read the other day the spermy thing only works if your cervix is ready.............And I dont how a flippin clue whether mine is or not hahaha!

Well had round one of food about 5ish, just been bathed and am settling down to see the first batch of xmas babies arriving on OBEM! Then I think we're having some more food haha!

Hope everyone has a fab christmas should no one feel like posting! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

You too Ellen! Merry Christmas everyone! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you all have a wonderful xmas and new year hope these bbys come soon x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh no I've missed obem! Will set up to record tomorrows. 
Not sure I am brave enough to watch labours at the moment - I quite want to go in with no expectations! 

We didn't go to the party - I've got a horrid headache and just don't feel like socialising! 

Ellen who knows when our cervixes(?) are ready?! Guess only the MW can tell that... Worth a shot though! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Happy Christmas caz! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww had a photo and a skype link with 2 girls from my dec club on it! Alex in labour at home and a picture of Ali's new addition born this afternoon at St James in Leeds! She was only saying yesterday how ill she was with a cold and bam! Next day baby! Hahaha!

Oh no Suz! Sorry you are feelin so rubbish. As my hubby keeps tellin me - get LOTS of rest cos we never know when its our turn! x


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies, merry christmas to you all! its been a fun year chatting with you all. Hope you are all well and can't wait to hear more birth stories!


----------



## Rudeollie

You too Casey honey xxx Dont know how I would have stayed sane without you girls xxx Have a lovely time with your hubby, sis and all the rest of the family! xxx


----------



## SBB

Yep you lot have kept me relatively sane too :haha: I'd have been sooo bored without this thread! 
I am recording obem on +1 so I might watch! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

There is only one "money shot" suz so its not too bad................. xxx


----------



## SBB

Lol ok I'll watch then!! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

MERRY CHRISTMAS-I hopped on to see if either of those babies have been born...Hopefully you will have labor tonight and sweet little presents under the tree tomorrow! ;) xoxoxo


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Chell honey! Have a christmas with your family xxx

Hey anyone heard from Lisa btw??? Havent seen her for a day or so??? I heard on the news there had been a huge storm heading her way I think???? xxx


----------



## SBB

I just checked on her she's online now so fine I think!! 

Chell sorry no babies, we've tried! Have a lovely Xmas :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, sorry I've been AWOL... been stupid busy!! Hope all is ok with everyone. Will catch up with all I've missed over Christmas. 

Happy Christmas to everyone. Love and :hug: xxxx


----------



## SBB

Happy Christmas jess! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Merry Christmas to you too Jess honey xxx


----------



## SBB

Anyone know any natural headache relief things? I took paracetamol but they didn't really help and now I've run out :( and my head really hurts! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

hey ladies, sorry I've been out of touch... couldn't even get on the internet until late last night and then had family stuff today. I'll be off an on when I can, but not much time to post, just stay caught up. I can't wait to see some Christmas babies!!!! :)

And thanks for all your kind thoughts about my rat. I'm doing loads better about it now! Having a warm puppy on your lap helps a lot!


----------



## Rudeollie

Glad you are ok Lisa xxx

Sorry Suz apart from maybe a hot flannel or your head over s ink with some tea tree in or something Im not very medicated ofr headaches honey! Hope it goes soon for you tho............It must be one final dose of hormones kicking in for labour xxx

Righ Im loggin off so hope Santa brings lots and lots of nice treats for everyone! Im sure to pop on tomorrow at some point as hubby likes to get up open presents then go back to bed! x


----------



## SBB

Night Ellen, happy Christmas! 

I'm going to bed too, happy Christmas everyone! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Merry Christmas Ladies.


----------



## babyloulou

Merry Christmas girls - been lovely sharing the year with you :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Merry Christmas everyone! Hoping baby Jesus will make his appearance tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Merry Christmas again ladies!! Santa's been!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

:happydance: woohoo lou!!! 

Merry Christmas! 

Baby Jesus hasn't been :( :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Look at my ticker! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Suz! That's the scariest ticker I've ever seen! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

I know! Right I am going to get up and get ready to go to my mums, have a lovely day everyone. :hugs:

Ellen if you go into labour send us a text! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

HAPPY CHRISTMAS GIRLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lol! No sign of my baby yet Suz, perhaps they are waiting til we have a full belly of xmas dinner?!?!?? 

Hope everyone got lots of nice things and is having a wonderful day! Ive been eatin and watching OBAC with a cheeky glass of champers which is really really helping my sore throat! yay!

Hubby couldnt sleep at all last night for fear of baby coming! He said that I was having some major BH for at least 2 hrs every 10 mins or so............Perhaps baby will be a prompt time keeper like its mummy! xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Merry Chrismas ladies!


----------



## TySonNMe

Merry Christmas girls!


----------



## lisaf

Merry Christmas! Still waiting for my family to wake up so we can go do presents etc! :) Its 9am here... lazy butts! :haha:


----------



## NurseKel

Merry Christmas ladies! I hope all of you have a wonderful one. I just can't believe we aren't getting a Christmas baby with some of you so close. Lol. I am now holding out for DH's bday the 29th. Hehehe


----------



## SBB

Hey all, hope everyones had a great day! 

Well only half an hour til Xmas day is over so doesn't look like baby Jesus is coming today! Do I have to stop calling him baby Jesus now?! 

I have eaten LOADS in an attempt to force him out :haha: so I'm really hoping for tomorrow! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yep he is officially overdue in 3 minutes Suz!! That really does mean "any minute now" though!! :thumbup: 

Ellen- I have had a lovely glass of red wine this evening too! Really enjoyed it! :thumbup: 

Hope you've all had a lovely day girls :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies,
just stopping by to say Merry Christmas to you all, or hope you had a nice Christmas if the day has passed. We have had an amazing holiday so far- so lovely and its nice not to be working for a few days.

Suz- omg one day over due now!! wow, hope baby comes soon. You know what is funny, I really thought for the longest time you were naming your baby Jesus :blush: I came in late with the prelude to the name, I was like hughh...maybe that name is making a come back :shrug: Madonna's boyfriend is Jesus :winkwink:

anyway, way too much food in the last few days, need to go for a walk tomorrow or some exercise. I got on the scale this morning...pretty scary I must say

:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls - just checking in to see if SAMUEL had arrived but not as yet it would seem (see Suz - no more Baby Jesus!)

I had some twinges in bed last night but thats is all. Managed to sleep bit better so Im hopinh thats a sign that bubs is making a move and has let me have a nights sleep so I have some labour strength! I was knackered all yesterday for a weeks cold cough sleep!

Anyhoo - off to watch the end of chitty chitty - then will be eating more and more........... Glad you enjoyed a glass of vino Lou! x


----------



## SBB

No Ellen he's still called baby jesus!! Can't stop now he's been called it for months! 

Happy due date :happydance: hope it happens today for both of us! 

Nothing to report here. No pains, nada. Come on jesus! 

Cat that's funny, quite a few people have thought that :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! Sorry those babies are insisting on sitting tight! They'll be here before New Year! 2010 or 2011 babies- that's the question!! 

Happy due date Ellen! Maybe your bubs will be our prompt one! :thumbup:

I am only just getting up- didn't get to bed til 3 am and I'm knackered! We are going shopping to Derby today. OH bought me a Links Of London charm bracelet yesterday but it is too small so we need to swap it! He also bought me a very posh mountain bike but it's too big! :haha: The Nintendo Wii game i bought my Stepdad doesnt play either! So we have a lot of things to swap! :dohh: 

36 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Happy 36 weeks lou!! 

I am feeling rough so sitting around in my new fluffy dressing gown OH got me, watching period drama my mum got me!

Come on babies :growlmad: 

Have fun at the shops! I wouldn't mind going out but will wait til I feel a bit better I think... 
Your presents sound great, shame they're the wrong size :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I know- I felt like a kid when I got up on Xmas morning- as there was a big bike in the living room tied with a bow! :lol: 

What did everyone get for Xmas? X

Sorry you are feeling rough Suz! Stay where you are and eat nice things all day! :thumbup: 

We have a "get together" tonight! The inlaws have invited us and my parents round for drinks and a game of pool at their house! :shock:


----------



## SBB

What are your in laws like lou? 

We didn't do presents so OH just got me te dressing gown and I got him nothing :dohh: 
Then I felt REALLY bad cos my mum and siblings also agreed not to do anything, which we all stuck to except my mum who got us all presents :dohh: she's so sweet she wrapped them all up so nicely and none of us got her anything... She didn't mind but we all felt bad! Will get her an after Xmas present instead! 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

happy 36 weeks Lou! I love Links of London, I have their standard charm bracklet, love it and wear it every day- I also have necklaces from there, such great products
wow, any day now literally for both Ellen and Suz! :happydance: Little twinges hmmm....wonder if something is happening.

well DH spoiled me so many cool gifts for me, baby and the house (he loves Christmas) but the first gift he gave me I couldnt hide my disappointment. It was this huge, old looking (something your mom would have had) jewelery box....I was like "wow....that is big and very functional...":winkwink: he knew right away I hated it, so he will be returning it

I am up another box on my ticker, that seems so far :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Cat- yay for moving up the ticker! It's so exciting when you've moved up a box! :happydance: Its the Sweetie bracelet he's bought me! I love it and wish I could wear it! We've just been to swap it but the shop was closed! :dohh: He got me a heart charm to go on it, my mum got me a little dog charm and a stork carrying a baby and MIL got me a rocking horse charm! 

Suz- my MIL and FIL are lovely- they are just a bit quieter than my parents. MIL is quite shy! Did you know that OH and Mum had bought you a present anyway? Buy them "after Xmas" surprise pressies instead! Much more original! :thumbup: x


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo Enchanted is on!! :happydance: One of my favourite films and OHs absolute favourite! :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sounds like all you lovely ladies had great Chrismas day! Mine was nice as well. Still no babies I see. XX


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well i was hoping for 2 bbys be here but no there lazy ones ha glad you all had a nice xmas i had a good one my son got so spoiled again i am still ill with the flu hope its gone for the new year x x x hurry up bbys x x x


----------



## SBB

Aw caz I hope you feel better :hugs: I have got a cold and it's no fun! 

Lou I knew that OH got me something but he got it while he was out shopping about 2 days before Xmas so I didn't have time to get anything for him! And yeh I did know my mum had got us a few bits, but cos we were so busy with the house etc I relied on my sisters getting her something, and they didn't!! Oops... Oh well I have got a really good present to get her so I'll do that this week :D 

Sorry for the lack of babies, we are trying!! Ellen where are you? Anything happening? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah where are you Ellen?? X

What have you got planned this evening Suz? X

I have just had to have a bath because my period pains are getting so painful!! :cry: :cry: They are doubling me over and taking my breath away! :cry: I'm at the midwife in the morning so will have to see what she says!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Lou! Hope the bath eases things for you my love xxx

AFM - just a quick post as family round - still nothing from this baby, i really do think Im going to end up having it evicted! Not very pleased but not much I can do hey? Did a reccie to the hospital though to check there was no new traffic jams etc.............All fine but looks like the snow is going to be the issue as its due and due HARD!

Hope everyone has had a nice boxing day! xxx


----------



## SBB

Just more lying around for me lou!! No energy at all I am just being lazy! I hate not being able to take anything for a cold, paracetamol doesn't touch a headache :( 
What time are you off to the inlaws? 

The period pains don't sound good... I think your midwife should take them seriously and and maybe get you checked out to see if they're contractions... 

Ellen I think we might need to evict our babies! But I was chatting to a girl in the docs the other day, and she said she just went into labour with no warning at all, just got a period pain then another one and realised it was labour. No other warning. So that could happen to us! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Hi girls :wave: how are you all? Hope you had a fantastic xmas. Little man was spoilt rotten. Ill upload some pics in a minute. 

Lou, i know the period pains are painful but are you sure they arent contractions cause thats exactly what they feel like. Bad period pains. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

here is my little man on his 1st xmas. xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Laura! How gorgeous is he!??!?!?!? Gosh, just wait til next year when he's trying to get at the tree and stuff hahahaha!


----------



## laura6914

i know hun i really cant wait. Its going to be great. I cant wait until he understands what xmas is and gets all excited. 

Still no sign of the little of the LO making an appearance? xx


----------



## SBB

Aw how cute! Look at him surrounded by all his pressies! :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls- just got back from the MIL's!

Laura- aww Shae looks gorgeous! Bless him! Can't believe he's over two months already! :shock:

AFM- I am going to ask the midwife about the pains in the morning. Everyone keeps saying they sound like contractions! I'll see what she says tomorrow! X


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Laura your little boy is adorable!! 

Suz and Ellen I see still no babies...guess they haven't gotten those notices yet. Maybe Lou's little man is trying to make his appearance first. ;)


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no don't say that!! He's still got 4 weeks of growing to do in there! :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sorry Lou...I had my Dylan at 36 weeks and he was 8lbs 11oz


----------



## babyloulou

Was he ok? I know he'd probably be fine if he came now- it's just scary! I don't really think it is labour- I think I'm just getting painful Brazton Hicks or something! Although all day today I've felt like he's so low he's between my legs! :shrug: How did you know you were in early labour? Was it obvious? X


----------



## reedsgirl1138

He was perfectly fine. They actually induced me...he was sitting on my siatic nerve and causing all kinds of issues with my legs. But from all you described sounds like you are in early labor to me. Here is the US not sure if not over there as well but 37 weeks is term.


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah it is here too. I've got the midwife in the morning so hopefully she'll be able to tell! X


----------



## reedsgirl1138

If she checks you she will. Hopefully the pains will slack off and he is just getting you ready for what is in store. LOL I am sure all will be fine. Been praying for you lovelies that are so close to delivering. XX


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Sandi! I am so looking forward to him coming! :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone!
Lou - those do sound like contractions! Hope everything is good (either he comes now and is healthy or he stays put for a while but they figure out a way to ease your pains)

I had a great Christmas... spent all day driving back from my mom's house and am pooped! We got the nightstand, the dresser, AND the crib all in my MIL's car! Now all we need is the cradle and the glider... and I'm seriously considering not taking them just because I don't want to go back up north again :haha:

I got a label maker (yes, I'm a dork but it plugs into the computer and with baby stuff and getting organized for baby I think it will be needed). I also got an imersion blender, a crystal vase from my mom, a necklace that DH needs to go pick up still.. and a bunch of super cute baby stuff!!!


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! hope you all had nice christmases. we are back home now.  we got stuff for the baby mostly, but DH surprised me with chocolate brown tall UGG boots and I love them. We agreed no presents but he did the same thing Suz OH did! 
I will try to check in tomorrow to see whats up with the almost due ladies and everyone else. xxoo


----------



## Rudeollie

Sounds like lots of nice stuff was given for our special mums to be this christmas! 

Well still no baby here - tried some induction reflexology stuff last night and I do have back ache now............baby and hubby have both been disturbing me in bed tho so it'll just be that causing it!

Well its MIL's for me today.............I really only want to go and exchange pressies then come home. Watch I'll end up going into labour in front of 15 members of his family! NIGHTMARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## SBB

Good luck at the MW today lou... 

Ellen what are these induction reflexology things?! I wanna try! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I hope it happens soon Ellen! The little monkey! I can't to find out what colour you are!! 

Lisa- that's a good haul of baby stuff! :thumbup:

I've been up all night heaving and with the runs! Im so tired now I just want to sleep but have to get up for the midwifes! :-( They have given out heavy snow again here but nothing as yet!


----------



## SBB

Aw lou do you think you ate something dodgy? Or could it be 'the clear out'?! 
You have to wait until at least one of us has our baby before you're allowed yours :haha: 

I hope you can get some sleep after the MW :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz - Hubby just searched on youtube for induction reflexology and found some foot and lower leg ones............He totally hit the right spots with them for the sensitivity! One point felt really intense!

Lou - Hope all went well at the midwife honey! Hope your little man isnt on his way out.........Least not before mine and suz hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Thanks Ellen I'll get OH to check it out! How's the back ache? 

Have either of you watched the bump to breastfeeding DVD? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls- I'm back! Well the little man is fully engaged- to the point where she couldn't find his head at all to start with and thought he was breech- but she says she thinks his head is just fully hidden in my pelvis! The naughty monkey has moved back-to-back though after 12weeks of being in the perfect position! :dohh: As for my pains she said it could be Braxton Hicks or early slow labour - impossible to tell apparently!!!


----------



## SBB

Oh wow lou! Did she think you might have him early then? 

So if its slow labour you just get on with it? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No not really. She said he could come early but some babies are engaged for weeks before they come so that it doesn't really mean anything. She said there's not much to be done about the pains- unless they get regular then I'm just to ignore them :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Lol just ignore them?! Easy to say... :haha: 

I predict he'll come at 37+3. Totally random guess!! 

At least you're all ready if he does show early...

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

She's said he's already over 7 pound too!!! :shock: Naughty baby!! :rofl: 

How are you feeling today?? X


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: still haven't packed my bag! I'd better get on with it! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol you don't want him getting much fatter then! 
Get that bloody bag packed!!!! 

I'm feeling shit :( I think I have sinusitis... Just resting again so I hope it goes, but I hoped it would be gone today :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no! Is it painful? That's what I think OH gets! Is it across your head? Get some rest :hugs:


----------



## SBB

It's just like a cold basically but all the sinuses get blocked, they're behind the forehead, eyes, and cheek bones and they all hurt! The worst is the all over headache that I have :( I am gonna take some paracetamol now I think, I can't cope any more!! I'm trying not to take too many and it hurts more in the evening.. 
Also my teeth hurt! They just feel really sensitive and painful... Not pleasant! I hope it goes before labour cos seriously the last thing I feel like doing is pushing a baby out :haha: 

There's info here, it probably is what your OH gets... https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/sinusitis/Pages/Introduction.aspx

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I think it is what he gets! Yes i would take some paracetamols if i were you and get plenty of rest. It's more important to get yourself well for the end and the labour! You need to feel as good as possible :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey ladies...I see those boys are still all cozy and not wanting to leave. 

Lou did she check to see if you was dialated any? And easy for her to tell you to ignore them!! LOL

Asfm I have a dr appt tomorrow and will begging for something to help with this joint pain. I am also feeling anxious over movement...Gunner had a really active day a few days ago and for the past few days its hardly nothing. A growth spurt maybe?


----------



## SBB

I'm sure he's just busy growing sandi, baby Jesus did that too, just slowed movements for a couple of days or so... :hugs: 

Have you felt him at all? 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Not yet today...not sure what to think. I even ate a chocolate pop tart and all that did is make my heart race.


----------



## kcw81

hi girls how is everyone?

Lou I can't believe you might go before me! It sounds like he is at a healthy weight already though so no worries there, the only worry was the back to back thing? what is wrong with that? Does it feel different having him engaged? does your vadge area hurt bad with pressure? I am excited for you! Get the bag packed girl!

Suz sorry about the sinus pressure, I hate that. its hard to get relief from that and it is hard to ignore. so you don't feel like BJ is going to come out soon? is he engaged? Ellen is yours Engaged too?

sandi I am sure its nothing to worry about although I felt worried all the time back then. sorry about your joint pain.

Laura love the xmas pics of your little guy!

happy monday to all the ladies!


----------



## SBB

Sandi perhaps try some other tricks and if nothing go get checked out. Do you have a doppler? 

Hey KC :wave: No I really don't feel at all like I'm about to pop :nope: 
He is partly engaged but it was the crappy midwife that feels for 2 seconds so I don't really believe what she says anyway! I feel like he's definitely lower. 
Back to back makes for a more painful labour and isn't the ideal position. But the MW can easily get it wrong and also baby can move once labour starts. 

How are you? Only 2 weeks to go!!!! :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

YEah that is crazy about being 2 weeks away. I have a feeling it will go past the due date like you though since I feel nothing coming that is any different from before. the only thing changed is my bump sticks out even a little further than a week ago. The due date is totally arbitrary but I can't help but look at that date and expect something to happen! are you going in again this week to get checked out? is it still totally snowy? 

my trip to the inlaws with my dh and sister in tow was boring but short so that is good. My sister was sort of dying of boredom and awkwardness but seriously we only had to be there for one night and then leave so she survived. I found out that DH had talked to MIL and they agreed that when baby comes, they will drive over here and stay at our house while I am in the hospital, but when I come home they have to scoot on out of town. thank goodness. Then they negotiated that when we felt ready, they want to come back and stay for a spell and really see the baby. I am hoping I can push that to a few weeks or even a month from the birth. Having a baby is going to force me out of my little solitary quiet comfort zone and I don't know if I like that!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy 38 weeks Kc. 

I can't believe that you ladies are going to have babies so soon. FX for all to have easy deliviries. 

Gunner I guess is just sleeping away this morning. I have been up for about 4 hours now and usually feel something while I am in the shower but nothing yet. I have been drinking cold water and laid on my side but nothing yet. I have a WIC appt in about 20 min and gonna mention it to them and see what they think. No I dn't have a doppler but wish at moments like these I did.


----------



## SBB

Lol yeh I actually expected something to happen Xmas day too :haha: but nevermind. I think you'll go a few days over too :shrug: at least if you're prepared for that it's better. I always thought Jesus would be early so was really disappointed when he wasn't here. 

Lol your poor sister being so bored!! At least it wasn't for long. 
So are you happy with that arrangement? Sounds good to me, and I think a month or more from the birth is totally reasonable, he won't do much for the first month anyway so it might be better for them to stay when he's a little more active and not just sleeping all the time.. 

x x x


----------



## SBB

I'm sure everything is fine Sandi, let us know :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Evening all - back from the longest hour of my life at the MIL's ! Went at 2pm...............And just back now cos she timed ALL the food and day wrongly! Grrrrr!

Got some nice pressies tho, in fact just polished off a box of Hotel Chocolates that were gorge! Think the best pressie we got tho was that my SIL is 10 weeks pregnant after 2 years ttc after a mmc! She's due July bless her! 

Having loads of BH and tummy ache so Im its the real deal starting up now!

Lou - Cool on little one been engaged, but welcome to the back to back club! Frikin naughty babies! x


----------



## SBB

What? You think it might be early labour?! :wohoo: 

That's wonderful news about your SIL :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

great news for your SIL Ellen! Hope she moves onto second tri safe and sound. Are you in labor??

Suz I guess I will just have to accept the fact that they are gonna want to come and visit a lot more often now. boo hoo! 

Sandi its okay my LO was totally quiet during the days until the evening and dinner time, forever it felt like! and he didn't even really get moving till 3rd tri.


----------



## SBB

The great thing is KC, with a baby you'll be tired, so whenever they're round you can have lots of sleeps :haha: I plan to be asleep every time they come over cos I know the in laws will do my head in!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

We are having spicy potato wedges and very spicy veggie chilli for dinner... COME ON BABY JESUS!!!!! 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies. Good to see some of you hitting that, "just get it out" phase. Lmao. It will end at some point. I promise. I'm wishing you all safe, quick labors. I need more babies! Big hugs.
sandi, I know being told not to worry doesn't help much but I found Cade had active days and lazy days. Probably nothing but if you feel in your gut it's something then get check out babe. Gotta keep our lil Gunner healthy.


----------



## SBB

Hopefully we'll have some babies for you soon kell!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ellen do you have a sweep booked? I can't remember! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

HI! Looks like no babies yet. :( Hubs surprised me with another gift on Christmas Day; a diamond anniversary ring. Now I feel really bad for making him feel so guilty for having more presents than the kids this year. :( I'm a schmuck! oh well.

Sandi-hope all is well. HUGS

Suz-go do some jumping jacks! lol

Ellen-Woohoo, I hope things progress well!

XOXO all the rest. hugs all around. ;)


----------



## SBB

Aw how lovely chell!! 

Where is verna? I guess she is v busy with all her girls over Xmas... 

Ellen what's happening?! You can't leave us hanging like this - I know how you love to wind us up though :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen!!!! Are you in labour?? :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my I come back to Ellen mia and possible labor!!?? Exciting. 

All is fine with Gunner as far as we can tell...they said probably a growth spurt and as I was talking to them about not feeling him I felt movement way down low...not mich enough to relieve me. So my guess is he is just growing. I have a dr appt tomorrow and will get a scan to check him cause of the virus so we will know for sure all is well. XXX


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sure he's fine Sandi. I had the same thing around that point where I actually went to get checked in the middle of the night because I was worried- and it was just a quiet growth period :hugs:


----------



## SBB

That's good you felt him sandi, and great you can check him out on a scan... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Any signs yet Suz? x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have been eating fruit...hopefully they will get him moving. He loves fruit usually. I am still really surprised at how low I still feel him move. He like to stay low. LOL I get a few kicks about my belly button but not much. I am relieved to feel anything so I knw he is ok and just growing so tomorrow I will probably get a bunchs of whacks. :)


----------



## SBB

Nothing lou... Had one period pain and it's gone :( and a load of cramps and sharp pains but nothing I haven't felt before :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

hey ladies! just catchign up with everyone!
Wouldn't it be amazing if a few of the boys were born on the same day? :)

And Lou - my friend was fully engaged almost a month before she went into labor! They doc kept saying 'any day now'.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Suz hopefully its a start for you. FX Jesus is ready to make his appearance soon.


----------



## SBB

Would be great if they were all born on the same day!! I hope Jesus comes soon :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

If they are all boys and all born on the same day then it's definitely a Clomid Superarmy we are forming here!!!! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Well Ellen hasn't been back on!!!!!!! Maybe this is it!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX! I sure hope so. I am so excited to see all your little men. Its been a amazing journey for all of us.


----------



## Onelildream

wouldn't that be great?!

KC, Suz, Ellen-Fingers crossed for all of you!

Lou-Fxd for you to keep the little one in there a bit longer! ;)


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Well Ellen hasn't been back on!!!!!!! Maybe this is it!! :shock: :shock:

Nah she just likes to keep us in suspense!! :haha: 

I have got pains now from DTD! 

The grey cat just got in our bed and puked on oh's leg :sick: how gross... Just had to change all the bed covers! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Do cats do a lot of puking??? I'm not a cat person, but it seems like every day someone's cleaning up their cat's puke. Eeeew.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ohhh Suz yay for the pains booo for the cat puke. Poot dh. 

Chell my cat doesn't puke alot but I think when she does it is from hair balls even thought I give her hairball control cat food.


----------



## lisaf

my cats puke fairly frequently... we have 3 so I have no clue if its one of them or if they take turns... sometimes its because they eat too much of the kitty grass I put out for them, sometimes its because of hairballs, and sometimes it seems they eat too much of their dry food too fast :shrug:

Hope Ellen has some good news for us!!!! :)


----------



## Smile4me

Hi my lovlies! I came on to see if we have any new mommies... :) and of course I hope you all had a VERY Merry Christmas!!!! 
I didn't get a chance to catch up but any word on Jess?
I did see no baby Jesus yet and Ellen looks to be promising :)

Miss you girls, yes I have been very busy with the LO's and then dh's vehicle is completely messed up due to a car shop messing it up so we had to go get a new van :) yay I got my minivan Now we just need the babes to go with it. ha!!!

oooooo I'm wishing Ellen and Suz have their babies soon. My Nadia was born January 3rd maybe one of you will share my dd's birthday :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Have I balls got anything to tell you! Went to bed after posting last night cos was so exhauseted from hubby been ill the night before and the family do yesterday that lasted forver!

I cannot frikin believe that Elton F*CKIN John has had a baby before me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I swear to god I am so cross this baby isnt out today hahahaha! Woke up at 2.30 til 4 and laid in bed with it doing starjumps in my womb, which convinced me it wanted me to get up and bounce on the ball for an hour...................DID NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So in answer to your earlier q's Suz - Sweep will be commencing in 24 hours!!!!! Yikes!!!!

LOL at the cat puke comments! Its normally my cat vomming from his super sensitive tummy! 

Hope dtd has got jesus moving suz! xxx


----------



## SBB

Has it bollocks. Jesus staying put too. Damn it! These babies are stubborn.

Do you think I should call my MW office and ask for an earlier sweep? Seems everyone due after me is getting sweeps days before me :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi Ladies! Sorry for going AWOL! I haven't had much access to the internet over the last few days. I hope everyone had a fab festive season and got nice and spoilt! Damn those stubborn boys and their reluctance to make an appearance!! Lou, sorry Benjamin has turned back to back for you... get on all fours!!

We have another scan next week. Apparently "Planned Delivery" means that they'll set a date to induce me... :( No water, no being at home for any of it AND a longer labour probably... Not what I had hoped for, but whatever is best for Baby Peach! It's all to do with my clotting issues and thyroid disorder... stupid body! 

Have tried to catch up, but there is so much I can't remember it all! Hope everyone is ok. Suz and Ellen, I'm sending you labour vibes!! :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

I'm sorry you can't have the birth you want :hugs: but if it's best for you and baby peach I guess you have to go with it... 

Hopefully we'll have some babies born soon! 

Hope you've had a nice xmas :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Cant see how it'd hurt Suz - give her a call! x They are super stubborn and this has convinced me even MORE its a boy in here!

Jess - Sorry about the planned delivery but it is for the best, we dont want any risk to you or little peachy xxx

Right just about to go back to bed for an hour after busting my guts tidying up! Hubbys got a new game from his bro so he's f*ck all help to me today! x


----------



## SBB

Just remembered I am supposed to go to the hospital today to check my BP, I could ask there about a sweep...

Have a nice sleep :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls. Hope those babies get moving for you today :thumbup:

Jess- so sorry that they are making you have the full works! :hugs: Any idea when they're doing it? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'll find out next Thursday I think. I'm going to say about 38 weeks, but they might let me go to 40 weeks... don't really understand how these things work!!

Suz, hope your BP is ok. And hope they'll give give you a sweep soon!

I had a wonderful Christmas, hope you all did too! :hugs: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls hope you all had a lovely Christmas and hope you all have a brill new year well carnt feckin belevie it bbys still her well stubborn x x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz hows the BP honey??? Have you been swept????

Ive just had an emotional breakdown morning and sobbed my heart out and only KFC made me stop! How mad is that???? Just about to chill out with Iron Man2 on the sofa, baby is super low at the moment so FX the sweep tomorrow gets it moving.............I want my 2010 baby!

Hey Caz, thanks honey! Hope you had a lovely one too...............Make sure you have lots of alcohol for us on New Years Eve wont you?? Cos I dont think me and Suz will be! x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- so it could be only a few weeks honey! Wow! :hugs: 

Hi Caz :hi:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Ellen, :hugs: hope sofa and ironman2 cheer you up further. Fx'd for your 2010 baby!!

Yeah, Lou, it could be a matter of weeks!! Little bit scary.... Kind of need to get my head round everything we need!! :)


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi ladies! I keep popping on to see if we have any new arrivals. I cannot believe how stubborn these little babies are being!:)
I haven't posted much as I have been having some more spotting and it is a depressing subject especially for you ladies who are in high spirits about impending new arrivals. I have my viability scan tomorrow morning at 10.15am so I will pop on afterwards and let you know the news either way. x


----------



## babyloulou

I really hope everything goes well Emma and you get good news :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Me too Emma honey xxx I really hope its good news and will have my fingers crossed for you xxx

SUZ! How did your app go?! xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Emma I really hope everything is ok. :hugs: xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Emma so hope all goes well for you tomorrow and you get good news. 

Hello ladies...I see those babies really love their Mommy's and want to stay put. Sending some speedy labor vibes over to you. XX

Asfm I have a dr appt today and get to see Gunner again. Excited for that! He still hasn't been super active but any moment is good. :)


----------



## kcw81

hey girls!

Ellen I am glad KFC fried chicken made you feel better! it usually makes people feel worse! I want you to have a 2010 baby too, there is still time tho!

Suz that goes for you too, I am hoping for you. maybe baby being late is a sign there is a couple last minute things you should go do, like get a pedicure and massage!

JEss, I am sorry you might have to induce early but I am excited to hear about our little baby girl soon!

Lou anything new going on with your engagement?

Emma I am hoping for you honey! hope all goes positive and well tomorrow.

Sandi have fun at your appt! let us know how it goes. 

Hey verna, hope you had a good xmas! sorry about DHs vehicle. 

What else was there? I can't rememner! Still having fun with my sister, running around town and eating out and shopping. went to a french restaraunt last night with a guy playing the piano and felt very posh sitting there munching on brie and chatting. don't worry it was pasteurized. today I have a doc appt to check my cervix status and then we might see The Fighter. Yay!


----------



## Britt11

Emma, have been thinking about you hon, I really hope you get good news.
Sending you positive vibes.
Your in our thoughts and prayers
hugs,


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Casey- nothing happening today. I actually feel less pressure than I have been doing and I have had no pains today so hopefully it was just a little practice! :haha: 

Glad you're having a nice time with your sister :hugs:

What did the midwife say Suz? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey - meaning to ask if youve seen any films recently! Have u seen the new Fockers movie?? If this one aint out tomorrow Im off to see it I think! 

Just watched the movie.....Well I dozed during it but Im preggers so its to be expected when laid on the sofa right???

Reeds - Hope your app goes well! Hope u get a new piccie too! x

So back to festivites! Whos doing what for New Yrs Eve??


----------



## Onelildream

HI! just stopping by. Suz- I would def ask for an earlier sweep. I always had mine at 37 weeks when you're considered full term. I cannot believe they are making you wait so long!!!

Good news-today Connor is 20 weeks. Maybe it's freaky, but today if I had the baby, at least he would be given a death cert and a burial plot. 20+ is stillborn in the US. I'm wierd for thinking that, but I'm excited the baby would be recognized, whereas before 20weeks he's just a miscarriage. I know everything is fine, but for some reason that's just comforting to me. :)


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, sorry for disappearing! You won't believe this... Well actually you will. The midwife told me to go to a certain ward today to a walk in clinic, she said she'd be there, wrote down all the details etc. 
Anyway, we turn up, it's closed! Completely locked up with a sign on the door saying they're not open til tomorrow!!! :growlmad: 
So anyway went to the shops to get my mum an after Xmas present and then I phoned the labour ward to see if I should go there instead for bp check. 
They told me to go to antenatal bit next door so went there, bp 121/85 so still higher than usual but not too high. Urine had a little protein but not too much. 
Anyway they don't do sweeps until 41weeks so will have to wait til Friday :( 

Emma I really hope everything is ok at your viability scan :hugs: 

Sandi hope gunner is looking good at your scan! 

Hey kc, sounds like you're having fun with your sister! 

Ellen hope you're feeling better after your kfc and film, any more twinges? 

:wave: lou and jess and everyone else! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Thanks chell, I my ring tomorrow and ask but I think they'll just say no, plus my MW is back Friday and I don't want that incompetent twat midwife doing it! 
Plus sweep Friday MAY mean new years day baby :D 

I know what you mean about the 20weeks, it's 24 weeks here but I did think the same way. He's fine anyway so happy 20weeks!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Stupid midwife Suz! God! Im gonna kick her arse once Ive got this baby out I swear! Hahaha Im still on rampage hormonally can u tell??? Hehehe As for the urine and BP Im sure its common now we are overdue offically, I|m expecting mine to show something tomorrow tbh!

Well my bodys waited til Im overdue to tricks me! Got up to go to the loo and felt a gush, all giddy thinking its my waters...........No I just peed myself! How classy hey? Hahaha!

Chell - I understand what u mean on the still born thing honey xxx


----------



## SBB

My ticker has gone all crazy, I'm 3 days overdue not 1!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

:rofl: you peed yourself!!! :haha: 

Sorry! But I did laugh!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey at least Im a form of amusement for you girls now. Might not be a mummy yet but I sure can piss my pants hahahaha!

Someone said it could have been my back waters??????? WTF???? How many lakes do I have in here hey???


----------



## SBB

Why do you think you peed yourself rather than it being waters? When my mum had my brother she had to be induced because her back waters had gone but her front waters didn't - no friggin idea what that means though!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

They say its a certain smell (blurgh!) Hahahaha! This just smelt like pee!

My BH's have cranked up a knotch today so it would appear my body isnt totally defunct! Hahahaha!

Hey just think IF we dont get 2010 babies - we MIGHT get 01/01/11 babies! Thats quite cool i think! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: Ellen!! :haha: Sorry but things like that are funny! Are you sure it was wee? I think your waters are supposed to smell like almonds/marzipan a bit? 

I'm sure you and Suz are going to go into labour before your sweeps!! Any minute now......


----------



## SBB

Maybe stick a pad in and see if any more comes out? 
1/1/11 would be cool :) 

Hope you're right lou! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Me too Lou!

And Ive not had any leaks since so mustve been wee! Hahaha How tmi hey? Hahaha

Well Im off to morrisons with my mum in a mo for a big shop and big walk so lets see if I end up coming back with a baby! Ha! Imagine giving birth in a frickin supermarket hahaha!


----------



## SBB

And in a morrissons as well... At least go for waitrose or m&s!! 

Have fun buy something yummy and then eat it for me :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no not on dirty Morrisons floor! (well if our morrisons is anything to go by! :haha:) - wait til you get home and your frozen stuff is in the freezer! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Mrs. Ellen Peepants, We saw Black Swan the other night, it was pretty good. kind of macabre and arty, but intriguing. natalie portman did a really good job in that role - she got so skinny though!! I am NOT seeing the Fockers! haha. you like those ones? I do like Ben Stiller but I don't want to see what one! I still want to see the Tourist and 127 Days with James Franco where he has to cut his arm off. The FIghter should be awesome though, and I love Christian bale even though he is a bit crazy. Did you like Iron man 2? I actually liked it better than number 1!

Suz that is really dumb about the place being closed. god that MW needs to get it together. 

Chell, well I guess that is one way to look at it with the MC vs death! I understand what you mean though. xxoo


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Mrs. Ellen Peepants

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Ellen perhaps you shouldn't have told us about peeing yourself!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen! That's awesome! After having DS, about a week later, I totally peed the bed. It was so embarrassing! Hubs laughed and I cried. I seriously was depressed. hahaha. looking back, it's just super funny!

At least Ellen has a heavy baby on her bladder! I had NOTHING!


----------



## lisaf

that reminds me... I need to keep doing my pelvic floor exercises!!!!

Should I go buy rubber sheets for afterwards? :) :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

You peed the bed afterwards Chel?? Oh my god is it never ending! :shock: We're all doomed!! :haha:


----------



## camishantel

I need rubber sheets now... I have a horrible respiratory infection and stuffed up nose and everytime I cough or sneeze since Caleb is lying on my bladder I pee... so I have on super overnight extra long plus size pads... FUN


----------



## NurseKel

Ellen it could be worse. My 6th trip to the labor dept was because I swore my water broke. Nope! Got there only to have them tell me I pissed myself! That's when I swore I was not going back til Cade's head was hanging out. Which I pretty much managed....rofl! What's even better is I had hubby sniffing my panties to see if it was piss or amniotic fluid. Geeesh....too much bonding with our other halves during this pregnancy nonsense. Hahahaha.


----------



## SBB

Kel that's hilarious!! :rofl: 

I have been so rubbish with the pelvic floor exercises,
I'm sure I'll be pissing myself soon enough! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Me too Suz! :-( I've been meaning to do them but never do!!


----------



## Rudeollie

HAhaha well if its any consolation girls Ive BEEN doing mine and its not f*ckin helped hahahaha!

Well no signs of baby in Morrisons so treated myself to the new family guy dvd to see if my laughter induces labour.............I think its just gonna be a sweep tomorrow tho! 

Hahahah Kel, bless you! x


----------



## lisaf

I subscribed to a 'reminder' thread in 2nd tri... and it really helped me remember to do them! But then all the girls who kept bumping the thread moved over to 3rd tri and its been a week between bumps! :(

Oh, and ladies, I'm having bizarre dreams again!


----------



## babyloulou

Come on baby yellow we're waiting!!! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

What are your weirdo dreams now Lisa?! I had one about a toilet overflowing in my mums house the other night?! 

Yeh come on baby yellow... We need to know! But if you go now Ellen and I have to wait another week and a half I think I'll be a bit jealous!! 
Let's hope your cervix is ready for a sweep tomorrow and mine friday :D 
Eeek!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I know Suz! Got to say I am sh*ttin it for tomorrow if she says its not ready, I will be so gutted!

It'll mean no 2010 baby and no hubby with me for the rest of the week as he'll have to go back to work Thursday! So i'll be stuck here alone with only the inlaws cos mum will need to go back to hers for a day or two and my friend is away til after the new year from Thursday! I will be so depressed I swear!

Is Baby Jesus still been a right wriggler btw?? This one is like an octopus ALL THE TIME! Its knackering me out! x


----------



## lisaf

lol.. well the short version of my 2 latest vivid dreams...

Zombies - everyone was getting bitten/turned into zombies... there was a vaccine against it but it didn't work for long (maybe 2 days) and when it wore off, you could get it again but it would last for less and less time each way... so we were racing to find a cure for zombie-ism while fighting off zombies and trying to time our shots so we wouldn't accidentally get bitten but wouldn't waste them if no zombies were attacking
Strangely, when you got the vaccine shot, it wasn't that zombies would bite you and you'd be ok... its that they wouldn't want to bite you and would sort of return to normal people around you.

The other dream last night was that my DH was a psychopath/serial killer/Charles Manson type guy.
VERY long and involved dream but he was really quite scary in the dream (but was excellent in the sack :rofl:) .. he was one of those super charismatic guys and he was killing all these women who crossed him... dream started where I was married to him and a former lover of his wrecked his computer so I agreed to help scare her, but ended up being an accomplice to her murder and helping cover it up.... near the end of the dream it was like a Law & Order episode and I was one of the detectives instead... and by the end of the dream my DH was really more like my ex-bf (who in reality was a total charmer, got away with stuff etc) ... anyway as the detective I couldn't ever charge him with anything because he was just too dang clever and sneaky!


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Lisa both sounds like my cup of tea book/film wise! TYou should get writing these crazy ass dreams up girl! Hahaha x


----------



## lisaf

Lol... I've considered it before!! :) Don't think I'd ever make money on it! I got so good at remembering/articulating the details of dreams by writing them in a dream journal... I tell you reading that thing back kind of scares me... seems totally psychotic :haha:

The DH/psycho dream was very long and vivid.. He had all these girls charmed/scared and nobody would give us any evidence against him! We knew one of them had witnessed a certain murder and tricked her by spreading a rumor that we knew who it was and were about to raid their house for evidence... so we just watched the girls we suspected and the one who bolted from her home upon hearing the rumor was the one we needed! We caught her and convinced her to turn against him, but in the end, she couldn't do it and kind of froze until he said a phrase that was sort of a cue to tell her what to say next etc...
She left with him and we knew she was going to die now because she came so close to turning on him.


----------



## SBB

Lisa you should def make your dreams into films!! 

Aw Ellen lets hope baby and body are playing ball and you're ready for a sweep to work... 

Jesus is wriggling like mad as I type!! I like it :D 

Are your inlaws staying with you? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol... any suggestions on how to do that? I don't think I can be bothered to write up a whole screenplay myself :haha:


----------



## SBB

Hmmm no I'm not sure!! Damn it a flaw in the plan :haha: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

:rofl: 
Can't I just somehow be one of those 'pitch' men who go to the studios and say 'imagine this... '?
Oh, and all of this without too much travel and without losing my current job/paycheck!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I'm sure there's a job like that!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck with that Lisa! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Don't worry about pelvic floor muscle exercises girls. I've been told as part of the gentle birth method not to do them until after birth as it tightens the pelvis where as you want to be relaxing before birth... Xx


----------



## lisaf

I've heard it tones the pelvic floor and can make pushing easier/more efficient so it should be done before birth.. but you are right about the relaxing thing... part of the pelvic floor exercize is supposed to be practicing the relaxing it part.


----------



## SBB

I like that jess, makes it ok I blatantly haven't done them!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

There was another exercise that they told me to do which is basically like when you're trying not to fart... But don't tense the pelvic floor muscle at the same time though. And we could always invest in a "foo foo funbox" for after birth... It's a real thing!! Google it! :) xx


----------



## lisaf

I'm scared to! :haha: (google it, that is)


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! I've just googled it! That's seems good- but what about those things you can buy that you insert? Cones or something? Less work to do yourself then! :thumbup: 

By the way are we getting "end" bump pics Ellen and Suz? X


----------



## SBB

I'll have a look at that! 

Yes we should do end bump pics, I'll try and remember to do one tomorrow... 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies did I miss any births?? 

Dr appt went ok. They failed to tell that I would be doing the GD test today so I amsure I will fail this one. LOL. I have gained 6 lbs this month so all together its 8 lbs total. Got to see Gunner and he is measuring 27 weeks...and is about 2lbs 2oz already they said that is on the big side. I didn't get to see the dr after the scan because someone decided it was time to have a baby. LOL Got some really cute foot pics but my little man doesn't like to show his face.


----------



## SBB

Glad it went well sandi! Nope no births :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww post them Sandi!! We like scan piccys!! No you haven't missed any babies yet- they're both being stubborn! Naughty babies! :lol:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I will get them posted as soon as I get them on my computer. :)


----------



## lisaf

reeds... did they make you drink that vile stuff?
I've heard they dont' want you to fast beforehand if you're pregnant? So not sure why you would fail?


----------



## babyloulou

I had to fast beforehand then drink a large bottle of Lucozade- made me feel terrible! I was shaky when the test had finished! :-(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lisa I had to fast all the other times I did it with my other kiddos...and I am getting mixed info but some say since they are doing it the nonfasting way more woman are having to move onto the 3 hours test which makes sense. BUt yep I had to drink the nasty drink which I dry heaved half way through and I know the nurse chuckled at me. LOL. And to do it nonfasting and eating to many sugary things and then adding this sugar drink on it can cause you to fail.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I can see why non-fasting can lead to more fails.... is there ANY hope of avoiding that drink? I could barely stand to drink it the first time! I totally went over the time limit in which you're supposed to drink it too! :(
I hear rumors that jelly beans work just as good... :haha: Is there any hope?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL I am not sure Lisa but I could so go with the jelly bean trick.


----------



## babyloulou

Mine was the 3 hour test! Here we go straight to that! It's horrible! :growlmad:


----------



## lisaf

I also read online that one woman's midwife let her have pancakes with syrup instead of the vile drink!!!
I did read if you get shaky near the end, they should be allowed to use a diabetic glucose monitor thingie and if your blood sugar is low, they can end the test... but I don't think most labs have those/do that which is just wrong! :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think its just hard to end the test. They have changed it to where you can now drink some water during so that helped. BUt doing this is ensuring the health of you and your baby.


----------



## babyloulou

Well during our 3 hour tests you're just sent away to sit in the big waiting room so no one does any form of monitoring at all! :shrug: I really hated the test- I felt so awful! Poor Jess has had to do it more than once throughout the pregnancy! :shock:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my gsh really?? Poor Jess. Thats pretty much what they do here...give it to you and leave...so mean they are!!


----------



## lisaf

I had mine done this summer and they told me absolutely NO water during the test! :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Was you pregnant then Lisa?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I ask cause there are different ones..one for pregnant and one for the nonpregnant people.


----------



## lisaf

I was not pregnant... I did the 2 hour test... fasted, had the blood drawn, drank the vile stuff, had bloods drawn at 1 hour and at 2 hours.


----------



## Smile4me

My SIL just announced she's 7 weeks preggers first month on Clomid!


----------



## Britt11

oh no hon.....I dont know the story with your SIL but I imagine this must sting a little. I am surprised she would announce it so early...

where are you at in your cycle hon? I thought you are getting close to testing. Here is to be out with 2010 and a big fat sticky bfp for 2011!! (and an early 2011 I might add) :drunk:

I have my BB tomorrow if you want to chat
:hugs:

hello to the rest of the ladies, how are you? just been popping in very briefly, I see no babies yet...hopefully soon

Lisa, have you booked your private scan yet to verify gender?

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Britt - yeah I had it just a few days after the other one (I think you were travelling when I posted the results)... it is DEFINITELY a boy :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## lisaf

Verna - I'm happy for her, but man that must be rough... didn't she know it was your turn? ;) :hugs:

KC - did you watch the 16&P finale? Holy cow! then the reunion show.. and then the bonus episode?!?!


----------



## Rudeollie

Verna honey, as the others have said that must hurt xxx Big hugs sweetie xxx

Well Im up and waiting to go get swept by the midwife! SO not happy about this after baby was giving me cramps in bed last night. Hubby was CONVINCED we were on our way for a baby but no! Ive gotta go get me fingered aint i? Hahaha!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, I know you must be feeling mixed feelings of happiness and sadness at the moment. My sister announced she was pregnant a couple of months after my 3rd mc. It hurt so much cos I was happy for her, but I wished it was me so badly. Funnily enough though, that was the same month Baby Peach was conceived! Big :hugs:

Ellen, enjoying your fingering! :haha: My sister said her MW practically fisted her during labour!! :)

Off to Ikea and mothercare today for the final buying push before I refuse to leave the house anymore!! :)


----------



## laura6914

morning all, 

Lou how you feeling hun. Did you get your pans checked out?

Verna im so so sorry chicken. That happened with my sister to so i know how hurt you must fel. I got my bfp a week after she announced hers so i hope the same happens for you. :hugs:

Suz, ellen, any sign of these babies coming yet? Cant wait to see pics. If you have a sweep, have sex the same night. Thats what i done and it worked. :shrug: worth a try. 

So..... whats everyone doing new year? We are going to my sisters for a party. She offered to have shae over night so i could have a drink but im no where near ready to leave him overnight yet, let alone in a different house to where ill be staying. plus shae has only seen her twice due to the distance between where we live so wouldnt be confortable leaving him there cause he doesnt really no here. 

xxx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Verna :hugs: that's rough, let's hope you follow in laura and Jess' footsteps and get your bfp straight after :hugs: 

Laura I don't think we'll be making any new years eve plans :haha: we'll either have baby here or be having baby hopefully! I don't blame you for not wanting to leave shae yet.... 
How far overdue did you go with shae? I cant remember! 

Ellen good luck! Defo have sex after like Laura said... Let's find out what that baby is! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Well I survived it! Wasnt bad at all - worse part was the frikin HUGE spider lurking in the corner above the bed - really didnt help me to relax at all!

She felt babys head and said still slightly back to back but nothing to worry about, some good contractions will sort that out! Said my cervix was favourable so hopefully after some action later we'll start cooking on gas! If not Im booked back in next Tuesday BUT she gave me a number to call on Saturday as the other MW might fit me in then..............

SO Laura thats MY new years plans lol! Hahaha ! xxx


----------



## SBB

Woohoo Ellen!!! :sex: all day! Let's get that baby out!! :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Suz xxx I hope it starts for us both soon!

My midwifes theory (based on her sis giving birth this morning after 2 weeks overdue!) Is that the babies have stayed in cos its been too cold.................She swears this every single year when we hit the freezing temps. She says we dont want to go out so why would the babes hahaha x


----------



## SBB

That is true actually! So we need to trick them into thinking its warm outside!! 

Ok I am off to my mums to watch twilight! I've never seen it and I don't think it's my sort of thing but my sisters love it so going to watch it with them... 

Will pop back in a bit to hopefully see some news!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Enjoy Suz! Im not a fan but the first was watchable......The second wasnt and Ive not seen the latest one. I call them something to snooze to films hahaha xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- yay! :happydance: That's it then- we expect him here by tonight! :thumbup: Has it given you any twinges or cramps or anything? X

Laura- the pains have worn off now and are only very faint and infrequent so they must just be Braxton hicks. I did get them checked out and bubs is fully engaged so it could just be that causing the pains I think! I don't blame you for not wanting to leave Shae yet- all going together sounds like a much better idea! :thumbup:

Verna- sorry honey that must annoy you a bit :hugs: I hope you're next :hugs:

I can't remember anything else I read?? :shrug:

Ellen- did you read any good tips for turning bubs? I want to get him out of back-to-back! I find it hard to go on my gym ball though as I have sore ribs these last few days!


----------



## mrphyemma

Ladies I have just seen the most wonderful sight in the whole world. A pregnancy sac, yolk sac and a beautiful little fetus with a strong flickering heartbeat. I am shocked, stunned and over the moon! :cloud9:

The fetus measures 7.5mm so they think I am around 7 and a half weeks but the dating scan will confirm or deny that at around 12 weeks. So my dates were out by around a week. How odd?! I was so relieved that I burst into tears. The sonographer was lovely, so much nicer than coldheart who I had last time and she spent a lot of time looking around. She couldn't find my left ovary for some reason but on my right she saw a corpus luteum and explained that the egg had come from the right ovary. That would fit in with the blocked lefty theory.
As for the bleeding, they have no idea what is causing it. All looks very well with the baby and there is no sign of impending miscarriage. Have been told to take things easy and if things worsen to losing clots or lots of blood with cramping to see my GP. She has discharged me from the EPAU and will refer me back to the midwife so I will have to wait for them to get in touch and arrange a booking in appointment.

I was really expecting the worst this morning but yet again I have been shown that miracles do happen. Just got to keep the faith and hope the bleeding stops soon. xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Go onto the spinning babies website Lou. Loooooads of tips on there, there is one were you lay on your left hand side and your partner sort of moves you right leg for you. Ive only managed to half turn this one though so how good the moves are is unclear hahaha!

Well so far Ive been to the loo twice but I felt a bit dicky while waiting to go in so think its nerves rather than anything else. No bleeding or show as yet, but not sure how quick stuff can happen! Im on my raspberry leaf now and off for a walk before lunch so watch this space! x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Emma! I am so f*ckin happy for you! You SEE! Miracles at Christmas! Awwww thats got me sobbing good and proper! PMA strikes again! xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Emma that's wonderful!! I'm so happy for you! :happydance: You must be completely over the moon! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Emma I'm so so happy for you! :hugs: My advice to you would be to badger your GP to test your progesterone levels... I had bleeding for the first 10 weeks and everytime I asked at a scan or appt they said we don't know why it's happening, but if it gets worse then come in. I then emailed my FS and he said to get my progesterone levels checked asap. It turned out my levels had dropped by half! Although it was still at a good level for pregnancy I got progesterone pessaries just to help everything along. After 2 weeks and once I got to 12 weeks bleeding had stopped and all has gone well so far! Don't let them fob you off! :hugs: 

OOooooo.... Ellen.... Exciting!! Fingers crossed baby chooses a convenient time to come! None of this 2am nonsense! :haha: Keep us posted! :) xx


----------



## mrphyemma

Thanks ladies! x

Peach Blossom that is fab advice. I will try and get an appt with my GP xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here is a little montage of my nephew... thought seeing a newborn might help with those oxytocin levels, Suz and Ellen! :) Password is Hector: https://www.vimeo.com/18241271


----------



## Rudeollie

God Jess! Never mind raising the hormone levels - he had me balling then! He is so beautiful! Gosh! xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks! He is rather cute isn't he?! :D


----------



## laura6914

suz i was 7 days late. He was due the 8th and came on the 16th. 

Fingers crossed yours and ellen LOs make an appearence before new years eve.

Lou, glad all is ok. 

Emma im over the moon for you i really am. :hugs:

Cant remember much else. :dohh:

Anyone know i good place other than ebay to sell my sofa? Looking at getting a new one as the corner one doesnt quite fit in the new living room. :sad:

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Try gumtree Laura - my mums friend swears by it and has bought and sold a tonne on it. Its local to you or national - your choice!

Jess - He is more than cute! I could eat him, but wont obviously hahaha xxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks ellen, ill give it a try. 

oh jess he is gorgeous. so munchable. 

xx


----------



## SBB

Aw Emma I am soooo happy for you!!!! :yipee: :yipee: 

Jess I'll check out baby later, at my mums and phone too slow to open it! 

Ellen anything yet?! I am expecting some kind of speedy miracle now :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you ladies so much, I think it was the way she announced it tbh.... she announced it on Facebook before she told all of us at Christmas time. And yea at 7 weeks knowing full well what happened to us and never even addressing it or pulling us aside, she just had her dad unwrap baby clothes in front of all of us including the girls... I don't know what to think, I am really happy for her I truly am but I just handle things differently and have to remember not everyone is like me. I just hope everything goes well and she didnt announce too soon, that is just so early, they havent had an ultrasound or anything yet... UGH!

Anyway dh and I have been soooo romantic and literally he has been just a sweet heart and constantly wanting to dtd because he doesnt feel the pressure and quite honestly neither do I, its been great! I am totally ovulating right on time, Im sure I will get a positive tomorrow so we are keeping up the schedule without even trying.

OK so enough about me!!!!
Ellen and Suz, what's up? Let's see those lil ones ha!!!!!!!!!

Where's Casey?

OMG Emma I am soo freaken happy for you and dh hun!!! YAY


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope the bbys are coming soon emma so happy for you lv wooppppp x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Emma great news!! So happy for you!! 

Ladies I will check back in later I am off to get a haircut and color...my gray is wining this pregnancy battle. LOL And I will post new Gunner pics when Iget home. HAve a great afternoon. :)


----------



## Britt11

Oh my gosh Emma that is wonderful, the best news you could get :happydance::happydance: The fact that your LO is measuring ahead is a great sign also, mine is measuring 5 days ahead and the doc said that was really good.
This little bean is a fighter....congrats hon
enjoy the pregnancy now but also relax and put your feet up like the doctor said.

Lisa- ahh I didnt know you had the repeat scan, thats wonderful that you know for sure now. I would absolutely love a little boy, think it would be the coolest thing :hugs:

Vern- message me later if you can. I cant believe she announced in on FB?? wth?? My cousin announced her pregnancy at 5 weeks on FB but she is super immature and an attention seeker.

hello to everyone else

....Ellen, Suz....how are those babies doing?.....so excited...any day now
and I noticed Casey is not to far behind...yeah!!
:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Naughty baby! Must be wanting to wait til after daddys stuck his ding a ling in there tonight! I can tell this session is going to be our most unromantic EVER lol!

Hubbys totally pissed him mum off too. lol! She called round earlier as I was asleep on our bed and my mum was kippin on the sofa, and he was playing online with his bro. He said what everyone was doing and could she come back LATER?!?!?! pmsl! Honestly! Men! 

Verna - I hope my baby arrives on your ov day for some extra special baby vibes honeyx


----------



## laura6914

ellen you have just had me in stitches. I laughed really loud, shae jumped and started screaming. :rofl: Dinga ling :rofl:
Hope it does the trick though. Little tip :keep the spermies in, thats how it worked for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha! Sorry baby Shae! x

Laura I will have my legs up like it was ttc again! xxx


----------



## laura6914

go for it girl! You best update if anything starts to happen. Oh its all so exciting. :yipee:


----------



## Britt11

Rudeollie said:


> Hahaha! Sorry baby Shae! x
> 
> Laura I will have my legs up like it was ttc again! xxx

:rofl::rofl:
lol, you ladies are hilarious. Good luck for tonight Ellen :winkwink:


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies! 

Emma I am so happy for you!! What a relief! 

I saw The Fighter last night with my sister and it is so good! I loved it. Totally recommend it. 

Had a doc appt yesterday and the baby is still going to go ahead and hang out in my belly longer because my cervix is closed up for business still. 

Hope everyone is doing great. I am still seeing no babies on here! When is going to be the day I wonder??


----------



## Rudeollie

Feels like never casey! Hahaha!

Glad you enjoyed the film, I will probably have to wait to get it on dvd now tho hahaha xxx


----------



## Onelildream

EMMA-CONGRATS! That's wonderful!


----------



## lisaf

Emma - SO glad to hear that good news!!! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ellen that is quite the visual! LOL HOpe it works. 

Here are the new pics of Gunner...he really doesn't like to show his face. The lady kept trying to do a 4D for me and he would turn his head or put his hands up. But here is what we could get...


----------



## babyloulou

Awww bless him Sandi! He's shy! :lol:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. I do love that last photo of his foot.


----------



## SBB

Those pics are so cute sandi! Look at those little feet :cloud9:

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

What a cutie pie! xxx

Suz - anything happening with baby Jesus?? Nothings a do here, no blood or plug or anything! Everyone is gettin a bit cross with it now hahaha!


----------



## SBB

Nada here :( 

Has DH done his bit yet?! 

Damn jess I cant watch that video on my iPhone :( I'll have to look on computer but battery is dead!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ummm no, mums still up and my friends just left so we're aiming for an early night soon! Hahaha! Ive spent the day sleeping and eating to try be on form for IF something happens but Im really not expecting much to be honest!

Def get charging the battery to see Jess' nephew! He is divine! x What did u reckong to twilight btw?? x


----------



## SBB

Erm yeh it was shit!! Well it was ok, only actually watched the first one, was nice to spend time with my sisters though... 

I am getting quite frequent BH so hopefully over the next few days they'll turn into proper contractions... 

Yeh maybe best to wait til everyones left before you start :sex: at my antenatal as well the mw said how important it is that you have an orgasm to get things going!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I think an orgasm might be pushing it hahahaha! Will try my best tho!

My BH stepped up a lot over the last few days too..........And I was more engaged than ever so its surely a good thing! x


----------



## SBB

Lol well give it a try!! :haha: 

We need a baby tomorrow :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I haven't watched your video yet either- my iPhone won't let me! 

Girls- fingers crossed for both of you tonight xx


----------



## SBB

I'm bored, where are our babies? 

I just ate so many grapes and pineapple, I can't move/breathe but I still want more food!!! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Man girls I hope those boys stop being shy and appear soon. Sending a speedy labor vibe your way!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Reeds, lovely pics hon! :hugs: 

Suz and Ellen have you tried the Champagne?! Here's hoping we wake up tomorrow to news of your departures to the hospital!

I went to Mothercare and Ikea this afternoon. We bought some cabinets for the kitchen from Ikea and then went to get the rest of the essentials from Mothercare... We boght the smallest microwave steriliser and it doesn't fit in our microwave :cry: :hissy: Gonna have to get an electric one I guess. Have packed baby Peach's hospital bag, just need to pack mine! All getting rather real now! :)


----------



## babyloulou

I still haven't packed my bag either Jess :blush: 

Suz- are you on Raspberry Leaf Tea and Oil of Evening Primrose? X


----------



## SBB

Yep on the rlt, have started epo a few days ago.. Haven't stuck one up the foof yet but might try it!! :haha: 
Haven't tried champagne, not sure we actually have any! Does cava count? We have some of that!! 

Jess have you seen the self sterilising bottle? If you're BFing anyway you prob won't need to have loads at once, you just pop this one in the microwave... I can find a link for you if you like? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I don't understand the sterilizing thing? All my friends were told by their doctors that you don't need to sterilize the bottles all the time? Just wash with hot soapy water and sterilize before first use and every once in a while.
(yes if you are going to pump there are tons of pieces that they do recommend sterilizing)

Is this something I need to worry about?


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- yes I think Cava will do the job! Alcohol and sex!! :thumbup:

Jess- they sell those self sterilising bottles in Boots x


----------



## babyloulou

We are told to sterilise everything Lisa- especially for the first 3 months x


----------



## SBB

I'm going to go all out on Friday: 
Sweep 
Sex (with orgasm :winkwink:) 
EPO up the foof 
RLT 
Long walk
Hot curry 
18 pineapples 
Bouncing for 1 mile on gym ball 
Star jumps / lunges 
Drinking cava

However I WILL NOT be swallowing sperm!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww you spoilsport Suz!!! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

I wonder why the advice is different on sterilizing? Different water supply systems? hmm
They still sell sterilizers here, and plenty of parents do it.. just that most doctor's around here don't say its mandatory.

Suz -... Ok I love pineapple, but I'd rather drink a little sperm than eat 18 pineapples?!?!?! my mouth would be one big open sore after eating that many!


----------



## lina28

babyloulou said:


> Ahhh! That is loads clearer than I imagined at 9 weeks! Amazing!!!
> 
> I have my booking appt at 8 weeks- midwife will arrange my 12 week scan then. Between that I have a 10 week scan at my FS's clinic- nothing until then!
> 
> I have worried myself again today! I got 2-3 weeks on a Clearblue conception indicator about 8 days ago- so I was sure it would say 3+ weeks now! But it still said 2-3 weeks today!!! :-(

hi ya,i was wondering if u used clomid?hope everything is fine with u and the baby!good luck:flower:


----------



## SBB

Lol I was only joking Lisa!!! :rofl:

I haven't exactly researched steralising since I'll be BFing anyway.... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

SBB said:


> Lol I was only joking Lisa!!! :rofl:
> 
> I haven't exactly researched steralising since I'll be BFing anyway....
> 
> X x x

LOL!!!
Well make sure you know what you'll do in case you want to express breastmilk or just so you know what to expect if you have supply issues! I hate to see any mom unprepared for either choice! :)


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Aww you spoilsport Suz!!! :haha:

My OH isn't as randy as yours!! :spermy: twice in one day might be a bit much :haha: so I'll stick with the less likely to make me puke option!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yeh we've got the stuff already Lisa so if we need it it's ready to go - just gotta read the instructions! I will express at some point so will use it all then anyway... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

lina28 said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh! That is loads clearer than I imagined at 9 weeks! Amazing!!!
> 
> I have my booking appt at 8 weeks- midwife will arrange my 12 week scan then. Between that I have a 10 week scan at my FS's clinic- nothing until then!
> 
> I have worried myself again today! I got 2-3 weeks on a Clearblue conception indicator about 8 days ago- so I was sure it would say 3+ weeks now! But it still said 2-3 weeks today!!! :-(
> 
> hi ya,i was wondering if u used clomid?hope everything is fine with u and the baby!good luck:flower:Click to expand...


Hi- yes I did use Clomid (most of us in here conceived on Clomid) I was on my 4th round- it was my first round of 100mg. I'd done 3 rounds of 50mg before then xx

Suz- yes I'll admit I've stopped all that malarky too! It makes me gag just thinking about it since I've been pregnant! I don't mind 'starting' it off that way blush:) but then has to be taken over by hand as I can't bear it at the moment- to OH's disappointment! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

SBB said:


> Yeh we've got the stuff already Lisa so if we need it it's ready to go - just gotta read the instructions! I will express at some point so will use it all then anyway...
> 
> X x x

Might want to read it now before you're totally sleep-deprived! :) :haha:


----------



## SBB

Nah I prefer to make it up as I go along!! :haha: 
We got a free self sterilising bottle so I know how to use that, it'll do until I've read the other instructions!! 

Ok night girls, FX for some news from Ellen in the morning :happydance: 
Ellen if you do go off make sure you text me or lou so we can update everyone, you can't just leave us hanging!! Good luck if its tonight :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I saw those self sterilising bottles at the Baby Show... I wanted to go with Medela though... Plus I like having shiny toys to play with! ;)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, good luck Ellen!! Oooo... how exciting! :) xx


----------



## Britt11

SBB said:


> I'm going to go all out on Friday:
> Sweep
> Sex (with orgasm :winkwink:)
> EPO up the foof
> RLT
> Long walk
> Hot curry
> 18 pineapples
> Bouncing for 1 mile on gym ball
> Star jumps / lunges
> Drinking cava
> 
> However I WILL NOT be swallowing sperm!!
> 
> X x x

Suz, a friend of mine moved and she did tons of squats and lifting boxes and she went into labour later that night. It might be worth a try, doing some squats and lifts :hugs:


----------



## lina28

babyloulou said:


> lina28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh! That is loads clearer than I imagined at 9 weeks! Amazing!!!
> 
> I have my booking appt at 8 weeks- midwife will arrange my 12 week scan then. Between that I have a 10 week scan at my FS's clinic- nothing until then!
> 
> I have worried myself again today! I got 2-3 weeks on a Clearblue conception indicator about 8 days ago- so I was sure it would say 3+ weeks now! But it still said 2-3 weeks today!!! :-(
> 
> hi ya,i was wondering if u used clomid?hope everything is fine with u and the baby!good luck:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi- yes I did use Clomid (most of us in here conceived on Clomid) I was on my 4th round- it was my first round of 100mg. I'd done 3 rounds of 50mg before then xx
> 
> Suz- yes I'll admit I've stopped all that malarky too! It makes me gag just thinking about it since I've been pregnant! I don't mind 'starting' it off that way blush:) but then has to be taken over by hand as I can't bear it at the moment- to OH's disappointment! :haha:Click to expand...

hi babyloulou for answerin me,i'm new here and just wondering what happen 2 other people who used clomid.my hubby and me are trying now for over 5 years and after all the tests in hospital they put me on clomid.i had my first scan 2day and its cd10 i've got 2 follicle and both are 17,9mm.is that a good sign?xxx:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

That's a brilliant sign. I was trying for over 5 years too- but Clomid worked for me even after that time (with both female and male issues). We all used to talk on the Clomid Club in the LTTC forum when trying and formed this group once successful. The Clomid Club is a brill little group for support when using Clomid. It's here if you want to take a look ... 
https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/59439-clomid-club-1684.html
Good luck- I hope it works for you too xx


----------



## lina28

oh thats good,dont wanna get 2 exited but its the first time i have a really good feeling.i have 2 go back this friday for another scan and cant wait.i know it may not work but i really hope it does.I have one tube what is a little blogged but the follicles are on the good side.xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have been shopping and spending like money is going out of fashion today!! Just spent the Mamas and Papas voucher I got from my colleagues on a baby bouncer and a change mat... spent £130 in Mothercare on stuff... essential stuff! Then I have an Amazon basket with £150 worth of stuff in and another store online with £183 in it! My OH is reeling slightly from how much it's all costing! AND I've been buying stuff since September!! :haha: 

Good luck Lina!! Good sign with the follicle! :hugs: x


----------



## babyloulou

I was all set to look at the online sales tonight too Jess til I realised I've lost my bloody bank card!! :dohh: 

Good luck Lina- make sure you join the Clomid Club- it's a god send! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Britt11 said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to go all out on Friday:
> Sweep
> Sex (with orgasm :winkwink:)
> EPO up the foof
> RLT
> Long walk
> Hot curry
> 18 pineapples
> Bouncing for 1 mile on gym ball
> Star jumps / lunges
> Drinking cava
> 
> However I WILL NOT be swallowing sperm!!
> 
> X x x
> 
> Suz, a friend of mine moved and she did tons of squats and lifting boxes and she went into labour later that night. It might be worth a try, doing some squats and lifts :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh yes.. my mom went into labor after cleaning the house with both me and my brother... 
my dad claims he was trying to help her go into labor by having her clean house :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

My Mum was up a ladder painting the house when she went into (premature) labour with me!


----------



## Onelildream

FXd for some babies! I think 1/1/11 would be awesome. In the US lots of babies born on the 1st of the new year get loads of free stuff; diapers, bottles, year supplies of stuff, free stuff....is that true in the UK too? Might be worth the wait. ;) maybe?


----------



## lisaf

I've heard that Chell... but then I've heard mom's whose baby's were born on Jan 1st felt ripped off because they got nothing! :haha:
I think it happens for the FIRST baby born in a town for the new year? Like 12:01 am?

I have been getting tons of formula samples though :haha: Which come with really cool bags!!! :) (I was offered, not forced to take them.. and since I may have to FF its all quite welcome!)


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! good luck suz and ellen tryng different methods to get the babies out!

Lisa I just watched most of 16 P finale special today and it was pretty good, good old Dr Drew getting everyone to cry. The only part I have left to watch is the adoption girl ashley at the end. What did you think of it?


----------



## Rudeollie

Mornin All - Im in a mega shitty mood today...............I have no PMA of this baby ever coming out of its own accord whatsoever!

Totally fed up of it now, sick of trying stuff - nothing works! Did it all yesterday and had f*ck all happen so I am resigned to the fact I will be gettin induced and end up with a csection cos thats what ALWAYS happens at my hospital when you get induced!

Ive got a stupid sore throat again and just want to hide under the duvet. I swear if anyone (MIL) calls round unannouunced I will lose the plot!

Oh and my boobs are leaking sh*tloads too just to add insult to injury! x 

Sorry xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw hun :hugs: don't lose faith it's only a few days over theres still plenty of time :hugs: 

I know what you mean I am desperate to avoid that too but with no signs whatsoever it seems like it's going to happen that way. But there's still over a week to get these stubborn little buggers out! 

Do you have a 2nd sweep booked? 

Just have a totally chilled day under the duvet, and if anyone comes over don't answer the bloody door!! 

:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Suz xxx Im just feelin that way out you know??

Second sweeps booked for Tuesday, but Im guessing if that doesnt work they will take me in the Friday after to induce as we'll be almost 42 weeks then!!

Im just gettin so p*ssed off too by hubbys pat leave - its gonna run out before this baby gets here at this rate! And living here I have no support, permanently other than him. Poor mums been here a week almost already! x

You doing anything fun today?? x


----------



## SBB

Yeah i know hun :hugs: 

Can he just take extra time off? Even unpaid? Or go back now and then take time later? 
I am feeling a bit down today too as OH has to go back on tuesday :cry: and who knows when baby Jesus will be here! 

That's quite a long time til the 2nd sweep :growlmad: 

Can your mum come and stay after baby is here? Or do you not really want her to? 

Maybe DH could do some half days or something so you're not alone? 

X x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey ladies just wanted to say HI!


----------



## laura6914

morning all, 

Oh Eleen, im sorry our having a shitty day hun. Im sure it wont come to having an induction. FX. 

Oh this little ones are being very stubborn. 

We all good today? 

im feeling rather down. Me and OH fell out a little last night. He feels like he dont get much time with me anymore. When he comes home from work its shaes feeding and bath time then we have a mission putting him to bed. then its time for us to go to bed after tea. i cant just leave shae to sort himself out can i, :dohh: i just dont no what to do. i have to look after my son he is a baby but at the min Phil is the one acting like a child. He can easily just leaving him screamin when he is in bed and we are down stairs. i cant. as soon as i hear him winging im there. phil doesnt understand shae is too young to be left to CIO. he crys for a reason. 

sorry for the rant. :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Laura - aww I'm sorry you've fallen out! I think it's quite normal for men to feel some jealousy when the baby is really little. Is there a job you can set him doing? Like the bath and bed time so he feels more involved?? X

Ellen- sorry you are feeling low about it all honey- it's only a few days though there's plenty of time for bubs to make his/her own appearance yet! The average for first births is just before 41 weeks I read yesterday! :thumbup: give yourself nice relaxing duvet day x

Suz- sorry you are feeling the same- can your OHs not change any hols or anything? X

Sonya- hi :hi: How you doing? Any news with you? X

AFM- I have to leave for the hairdressers now and I really can't be bothered to go! :-( 3 and a half hours of sitting there for a cut and highlights! I'd rather stay in bed! :lol: Then my nieces and nephews are down from Wales to my mums for a few hours just for present collecting so gonna be a tiring day! X


----------



## SBB

Aw sorry you're having a crap day Laura :hugs: 

I guess it takes a lot of getting used to a new lifestyle. It does sound like he's being a bit childish though - shae has to come first, that's how it is with a baby! 

:hugs: 

Hi sonya :wave: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Wow lou busy day!! 

No my OH can't change his, cos he works in schools he kid of has to go with their holiday schedule :haha: 
We'll just have to lose out on money and cope! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

he does bth time lou. Its just it takes an hour sometimes to get shae into bed and asleep so by the time that is done we have no time together and its time to go to bed. 

He is definiely being childish suz. He is perfect most the time but every now and then has a wobble and it pi*@'s me right off. Like you say, shae is a baby and needs looking after, he is a grown man and should no better.


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey Lou! Still no news for me :( I am on my second iui with puregon (follistim) am 8dpiui and waiting............ one more round to ivf though!


----------



## SBB

I'm sure he'll snap out of it Laura, hopefully it's just a little wobble and he'll realise he's not the baby!! :baby:

Sonya good luck, hope it happens really soon :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Sonya- I didn't realise you were doing iui yet! Wow all fingers crossed for you this month! :thumbup: It's definitely your turn xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Laura, sorry about your OH... I think it's more of a difficult transition for the men than the women for some reason... DOn't know why, but I think men seem to be threatened by the amount of time and attention baby gets. Hope he realises he's being unreasonable. :hugs: 

Ellen, sorry nothing has happened yet and you're feeling so fed up. :hugs: May I suggest lying down in a quiet, dimly lit room, with a bit of lavender oil burning if you have a burner, taking some deep breaths and try relaxing your whole body. With each exhale tell your muscles to relax further. Allow thoughts to come in to your mind, but don't hold on to them and tell yourself that you'll deal with them later. Visualise your baby and tell them that you are ready and hope that they are too. Try and visualise having your first contraction. :hugs: xx

Right, I'm off to return a whole load of presents that I bought people that either were too late or were damaged... need a wheelbarrow to take to the post office!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Ooh jess I'm going to add that to my list of eviction techniques on friday!! :D 

Have fun at the post office! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Grrrr... Some arse just drove in to the back of me whilst I was stationery in the car park.. Luckily no damage, just a bit of a shock!! THEN I had to park on the roof and the lifts were out of order!!! Not looking forward to climbing 5 flights of stairs after trudging around town! I knew I should have stayed in bed!!!


----------



## SBB

Oh no jess :( what a shit day so far!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Not a great start... Never mind, nothing a hot chocolate won't sort out!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no!! Are you ok Jess? Did it hurt you? You're not Rhesus negative like me are you? You have to have a shot after a bump if you are. Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

No, not hurt... It was just a bit of a shock really. I didn't know that about rhesus neg... Think I pos anyway... Guess I shoul check that! :)


----------



## babyloulou

You'd have already been given an anti-d injection if u were negative so u must be positive x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ah-ha! Cool thanks Poirot, nice deducting! ;) xx


----------



## SBB

Ellen how you feeling? 

I am mega uncomfortable today and my 'barbie' muscles are really hurting!!! Maybe Jesus engaging? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls - still in a odd fettle but a bit chirpier! All I can do today is sleep tho and, thanks to Jess, the lavendar keeps knocking me out! Hahaha

Bubs has been very quiet all day too but after a dopple its HB is REALLY low down so Im hoping this one is reserving energy for a night time trip to the labour ward but Im not holding out any hope!

Jess - Major pain over the bump honey but glad you and peach are ok xxx Hope you got your stuff exhanged/returned etc!

Lou - Hope your having a fun active day too!

Suz - Sorry about the barbie muscle pain but Im sure it must be him dropping down looooooooooooooooooooooooow! x


----------



## SBB

Glad you're feeling a bit better :hugs: 

Let's get these babies out!! I think weekend for both of us :D 

X xx


----------



## NurseKel

Okay ladies....for all the overdue bubs whose mommies have ripe cervixs it is....castor oil time! Lol. I'm really surprised you UK ladies haven't been told that by any of your midwives yet as it is much more accepted over there than here. I'm also always surprised at how laid back they are at the overdue babies where you ladies live. The thought of going even a week over due scares me. Labor vibes....labor vibes.....labor vibes!!! Lol


----------



## SBB

Thanks for the vibes!! 

Castor oil is a bit too controversial for me! I've heard bad things and I'm not convinced its safe so I wouldn't do it... But I will be trying everything else tomorrow! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hi girls! 

what is wrong with going overdue? I Thought you could have your baby anywhere from 2 weeks before and after for it to be normal. due dates are arbitrary. please fill me in!!

I am glad Jess you didn't get hurt and no damage. 

Lou I don't get why your hair takes 3.5 hours!! but you will look nice after so it will be worth it. I got my nails done yest and already smudged them. I also got my brows tinted brown for the first time, its really cool! no I won't have to wear brow liner cuz my brows are naturally light blonde.

Laura thats a tough one, how to spend more quality time with your OH when you got the baby so little to sort out. He has to realize the priority but at the same time I wish there was a way for you two to make a date or make some time together.


----------



## NurseKel

Hi there Casey! I have seen too many women have babies with respiratory issues related to meconium after carrying overdue. I know they allow for dates being wrong but when it comes to those of us who put so much into ttc and especially on Clomid we are pretty positive about our conception dates. I'm not trying to scare anyone at all and I hope I'm not coming across that way. I just personally am not comfortable with going past my due date. Of course my babies seem to be as impatient as me and make their appearances early. Lol


----------



## SBB

Hey kc! It is fine to be a couple of weeks either side as far as I know. When I first got pregnant my doctor said in Europe pregnancy is 41 weeks which is far more realistic :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

That's what Im thinking about Kel - frightens the jeepers out of me going over 2 whole weeks! My cousins little girl had a terrible time overdue and with meconium! 

Hey ho, hopefully its not too much longer now. Ive just eaten 3 walnuts and a plum and feel so uncomfy full and sick! Hubbys sure its a sign as I can normally eat a horse lol!

Hey also! I just won a flight to geneva! Did a quiz months ago and just had an email saying I won! Hubbys going to seeing a green light for a snowboard weekend away I think hahaha x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I seem to find mix response on Castor Oil but all things say do not use unless you are overdue. It seems to be a pretty common pratice in the US...I know several people who have used Castor Oil to kickstart labor. But I can understand your hesitance..Hope the boys decided to come soon. XXX


----------



## Onelildream

Goodmorning, Ladies! Sounds a bit down today... 
Suz, Ellen-Sorry those babies are being stubborn. I really hope things progress. You ladies have every right to be impatient and ready to deliver...like YESTERDAY! So sorry. Hugs.

Laura-What your OH is going through is completely normal. My hubs went through it too. It's like a grown up temper tantrum...they are just trying to figure things out and cope with the loss of their wife to the new role of mommy...Try to plan "couple" time once a week. Even if that's after Shae goes to bed...or get a sitter. If your not ready for a sitter, maybe at least once a month consider it. It helped hubs and I to feel more connected...we still have dates weekly...sometimes we take the kids out to eat with us too. It's just nice to feel like a couple again. Hope that helps.

AFM-DD and DH felt Connor kicking. He's going to be so much fun! 
Our best friends just got the news that they are gonig to be parents (through adoption) at the end of Feb! We are so excited for them! 5 yrs of ttc, and 6 mo of waiting for a placement. It's a girl! Woohoo! 
...and BIL just got a job as a police officer yesterday too! Such a great day...I cried at night, I was sooo happy!


----------



## Rudeollie

Wow Chell! That is such a wonderful positive post honey! Congrats to BIL on his job and your friends on the adpotion too, lovely lovely lovely!

SO cute about Connor giving the family a good kicking hehehe x


----------



## kcw81

love to hear all the great news chell! 

Well hopefully if your babies are a bit late they won't eat their meconium! is that what the risk is? eating their own meconium?


----------



## babyloulou

Aww what lovely news Chell! Bless your friends xx 

The oily diarrhoea that I've heard about is what scares me with using Castor Oil! :shock: It's supposed to be awful if it upsets your stomach!! :shock:


----------



## kcw81

yuck oily! that is so nasty!


----------



## babyloulou

Especially if you're in the birth pool! :sick: :sick:


----------



## SBB

:sick: that's what I've heard about castor oil too, and also that it can have the same effect on baby and make them distressed... So no I defo wouldn't do it! 

Chell sounds like a great day :D 

I don't really know anything about babies swallowing meconium when they're late... What is the likelihood and what happens? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

God Lou that made me gag! Hahaha! And I couldnt bring myself to castor oil up, like Suz says I wouldnt wish oily runny poo's on an unborn/newborn!

The meconium thing seems to be that baby gets distressed when induced, so poo's while inside and CAN swallow it etc............Thats why induction scares me cos loads of women I know who were induced - baby got distrssed, waters broke with meconium in and then they needed a c section asap, and in some cases were knocked out for their babies being born. I know it cant be helped like that in some cases but I would want to avoid that as much as poss! x

Need some positive cat vibes for my cousins puss cat Sadie.......They been out on a xmas walk with their little girl and come home to find the cat really ill.........xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- exactly and then the baby can release meconium anyway because they are distressed! It's a bit catch 22 I think! 

Ellen- massive hugs for your friends puss cat :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Well I hope that doesn't happen to any of us! But what choice do we have? If babies don't come we have to be induced... :( 

Positive cat vibes coming your way :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz, Ellen-Don't be too frightened about being induced! I was induced with both of mine, as my labor was going too slow and babies were anxious to come out. Neither of mine had meconium yet, but they were early. Being on drugs like pitocin cause massive contractions, though, so I was advised to get an epidural both times bc of the intensity. So beware....but don't be scared! It will be the birthday of your babies!

Went and took a present to the 'new mommy to be.' It was the first item of clothing she has. I am so excited for them. Our babies will only be a couple months apart. How exciting to have them adopting, and how amazing for a birthmom to be selfless and make such a sacrifice to a wonderful deserving couple!


----------



## lisaf

ah... going overdue is so stressful! My mom was 10 days late with me and my brother... (then went into labor naturally) I know I didn't have any meconium issues so its not always a sure thing... I think my brother was fine too...
my mom was induced with my sister at 8 days late and had meconium issues :shrug: They didn't want her to go too far overdue because she was older then (statistics of being overdue when you're older are not great).

KC - there is a bonus episode after the finale that was just intense! Let me know when you've watched it! I feel like this season got pretty good over the last few episodes!! I can't wait for the new teen mom either!! :) Its awful of me but it does make me feel better about having waited to get pg until I was older even if it meant I had a few fertility issues etc, lol! I love the drama!

Cant remember what else you all were talking about :dohh: Oh well, right?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here are some causes I found ladies...its not really from being induced its more from fetal stress

MAS is often related to fetal stress. Fetal stress can be caused by problems in the womb, such as infections, or by difficulties during the labor process. A distressed baby may experience hypoxia (decreased oxygen), which may make the baby's intestinal activity increase and may cause relaxation of the anal sphincter (the muscular valve that controls the passage of feces out of the anus). This relaxation then moves meconium into the amniotic fluid that envelops the baby.

But meconium passage during labor and delivery isn't always associated with fetal distress. Occasionally, babies who aren't distressed during the birth process pass meconium before birth. In either case, a baby that gasps or inhales meconium can develop MAS.

Additional risk factors for MAS include:

a difficult delivery 
advanced gestational age (or postmaturity) 
a mother who smokes cigarettes heavily or who has diabetes, hypertension (high blood pressure), or chronic respiratory or cardiovascular disease 
umbilical cord complications 
poor intrauterine growth (poor growth of the baby while in the uterus)
Prematurity is not a risk factor. In fact, MAS is rare in babies born before 34 weeks.


----------



## SBB

Fingers crossed our babies realise it's time to leave sharpish!! 

I really hope my mw is going to give me a sweep tomorrow. She better do or I'll be so pissed off... 

Ellen, assuming nothing happening your end either? 

I'm off to bed, ready for my day of eviction techniques tomorrow! 

Night girls :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night Suz- I hope that baby starts making a move tonight for you :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good night Suz hope the baby and your MW cooperates tomorrow. XX


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Suz and Ellen!!!!
Please don't stress about being induced girls. I was induced four times and no problems (Thank God) I did not have one problem at all!!! Easy labours and everything done within the hour on all the girls ;)

I would say let nature takes its course and if you are over a week late, then insist on getting induced, it will be worth it. Have you ladies tried walking? 

AFM - well of course my body is like clock work I got my smiley face today and picked up Fertile Aid for dh that's what the FS wants him to start taking so Cross your fingers ladies  We will be getten it on tonight!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Verna!! Get it on! :sex: :sex: :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

yay, Verna! That's great!


----------



## SBB

Thanks verna that's reassuring :) 

Yay for the smilie, have fuN :winkwink: 

Yep tried walking but going to go for a really long one tomorrow :shrug: 

Ok night again :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Get some more :sex: in too Suz xx


----------



## lisaf

So I just ordered the fabric to make my bedding set!!!!

I plan on making a crib skirt out of the rainbow striped fabric.. hope I ordered enough!
I'll be making a quilt that will hopefully look similar to this! (yes, I totally love my quilt-designing software!)
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls - was so tired yesterday I was asleep for 10!

Sandi & Verna, thanks for the MAS and induction info! Im hoping Suz and I kick something off for the new year ourselves! FX!

Well I have back ache, but dont know if its from my back been exposed during the night.......It COULD be something and nothing also but I've had a jelly substance coming out since I got up. I think its just TMI, from dtd the other night but we'll see what the day brings hey? I not gettin my hopes up tho! x


----------



## SBB

Oooh I hope it's something Ellen!! Maybe go for a long walk today if you're feeling up to it? 
Fingers crossed :D 

My mw appt isn't til 1245 so will update later... 

Lisa can't wait to see these creations!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Suz! FX you get a good handshake off your MW lol! Funny the things we wish for nowadays hey??

Ive just text everyone saying happy new year now cos I will not be feeling very festive later on Im sure hahaha! BIG mistake as everyone is now saying baby is DEFINATELY coming today now Ive done that.! Doh! x


----------



## SBB

Oh Ellen that was an obvious mistake!!! :dohh: 

Ok, not getting excited AT ALL because this will be nothing, but I just had a really intense period pain... I thought as usual it would be a poo pain :blush: but no.... And I went for a wee and when I wiped there was the TEENIEST glob of brown jelly stuff. But seriously tiny, and I poked up there a little bit there was no more, but quite a lot of white pasty cm? 
I honestly don't think it's anything but if it started off this morning that would be great! 
Will let you know if I get another pain but I doubt it. 

I could also feel baby Jesus moving around right down low as the pain was happening so I think he was probably just headbutting me! 

Maybe my dream last night about being induced has spurred him on!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Well bugger all since and it was about 40 mins ago :growlmad: nevermind eh! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope it's a good sign Ellen! :hugs: 

I think I've finally succommbed to madness... OH and I are going shopping on Oxford at today!! :loopy: Planning a very quiet evening this evening though... DVD, takeaway, bed by 12.05!! So lame, but so what I feel like!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo... Suz, I think maybe it's something... Perhaps Jesus is going to take his time so he can pop out at midnight on the button!! :) :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Jess you're crazy going to Oxford St AGAIN!!! 

We won't be doing anything special tonight, just chilling or hopefully in hospital!! To be honest I don't really like going out at NY anyway so this is a good excuse :lol: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Suz! I was so excited reading the page before and then this one came up with no more signs! Doh! These babies are very naughty!

Ive had naff all since so am glad I only told you girls and not hubby and mum!

Off to the MIL's soon, that should be fun(!) She's not been in touch since DH turned her away the other day :haha::haha:

Jess - good luck shopping you brave brave girl xx


----------



## SBB

Yeh sorry to disappoint but bugger all happening now :cry: 

Have fun at MILs :lol: 

COME ON BABIES!!!!!!!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

God these babies are so frustrating! It had best mean they are going to be REALLY good once they are out of us hahaha!

COME ON BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## kcw81

Hey girls! happy new years eve! hope we have some new yrs babies today.

I am getting ready to take sister to the airport for her return flight home to miami. Its been 11 days already for her visit, can't believe how time is flying! DH and I are old fuddy duddies and will just stay in tonight. He will probably be in bed way before midnight!! I will probably be watching movies in my PJs. Hope you all have fun evenings planned!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! 

Suz/Ellen- i hope that was your plugs coming out girls! Oh it's all so exciting!! Come on babies let's have two New Year bubs!! :happydance:

Jess- you are crazy with your London-going! I don't know how you have the energy! 

Casey- wow you are up early! Hope you're sister gets off ok :hugs:

We are doing nothing tonight either! OH is cooking a big dinner with all the frills. My parents might be coming too not sure yet! X


----------



## kcw81

that sounds nice lou, having a nice dinner cooked for you and staying warm and cozy at home. is it still a bunch of snow around your house?


----------



## SBB

Hi girls, just left MW, no sweep but I have to go to hospital now with my blood and urine, BP still higher than usual and protein in urine, plus my hedaches and 'visual disturbances'. I think it's nothing but they want to monitor me and check the bloods. They'll do a sweep at hospital and the woman on the phone to the MW said 'don't promise anything but we might just induce her'. 

So going home to get bags now just in case. I don't actually think they will but who knows. What do you think? I didn't want to be induced but will have to see what the monitoring shows up I guess. 
I don't think I have pre eclampsia at all but better safe than sorry. Anyway, whatever happens I'm going to be in hospital for a good few hours this arvo. I'll try and update here but otherwise will text lou/Ellen and you can update! 

Eeek! Shitting it now... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- if your BP is up and doesn't go down then I think they will induce you honey- illness you are already in slow labour. You are overdue and have protein and a high BP- I think that's a good case for induction!! Yay!! You're going to meet your baby Suz!! :happydance: A new years eve baby will be so exciting!! I'll keep my phone near me all day! :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Aaaaahhhhh!!!! Fuck I'm excited but scared! 
I don't want to get my hopes up tho cos I might not want the induction or I might not get it then come home empty handed!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think theyll do it Suz! And if not you'll definitely get a sweep! :thumbup: It is scary but sooooooo exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz if they dont induce you with all that then I would stay in the car park/waiting area til they do! Eeeeeeeeeeeek Im with you on the scary but exciting sh*tting it phase! 

I will have everything crossed for you sweetie! 

God damn it - I go to MIL and it all kicks off doesnt it?!??!? Stupid hubb y making me miss this stage of Jesus! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo Suz! How exciting!! I hope the next we hear from you baby Jesus is here!! :) Good luck honey! :hugs: xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Suz I'm so excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Well unless mine makes a VERY speedy appearance Im out for this year! Boo! Stupid baby! 

Im gonna drink a bottle of champers tonight I think......................xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Me too Ellen!! OH has bought us a bottle of champers for midnight!! I'm going to be naughty and have 2 champagne flutes of it!! :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-YAY! I hope all goes well. Whenever I got to the hospital, my body started up contractions fullforce--like it knew we were safe at the hospital. lol. Hope that happens for you too!

Ellen-Hopefully what happened earlier was a good sign, and baby will come tonight! I think a midnight baby would be pretty neat!

Lisa-you are so talented! better post a pic when it's all done! ...I still have a quilt in the closet that needs to be sewn together. hmph. I've been procrastinating for so long that now I don't want to finish it!

KC-what in the world are you up so early for?!

AFM-planned a dinner for all hubs' siblings and their families tonight, but SIL has my slow cooker! I cannot start making dinner without it. grrrr. and I'm not quite sure I'll last until midnight after staying up until 12 the last 3 nights. I'm beat!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Chell! Nightmare! You'll have to crank it up when you get it back! What you planning on cooking???

LOL! I REALLY dont expect to see in the new year tbh. I am so tired its untrue!

Id love to say I would soaps to keep me up til near the big 12'o clock but Im so not going near Eastenders today................Not with tonights storyline! No way! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Suz I hope this is it for you! Scary but exciting. Thinking of you and hopefully you will get to meet baby Jesus soon. XX

Ellen sounds like you are slowly going into labor...come on baby boy!! 

We don't have any new year's plan...Tj works til 10:30 and I sure I will be asleep by time he gets home. We have had a few friends invite us over but I am the only pregnant one and they all get crazy when drinking so I think I will pass. LOL But I am sure I will get so see some crazy pics. :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks for the PMA sandi but it wasnt labour starting, had nothing at all since so was def just hubbys deposit and a chilly back! Stupid body's as broke gettin a baby out as it was gettin one in! 

LOL! I do not blame you at all staying away from major party people while pregnant! I felt like screaming at all hubbys family the other day when they were all p*ssed up!


----------



## babyloulou

Well I've just spent half an hour in "pregnancy tears" telling OH this is the most boring Xmas and new year EVER!! I was completely inconsolable but now feel fine again! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha snap Lou! Me too, we;ve just done a big walk which resulted in me sobbing and saying how Ive ruined everyones xmas and NYE's! 

Im off to get the champers on the fridge......................x


----------



## SBB

Oh dear I hope I won't be crying later!! 

I don't think they'll induce me :( STILL waiting on blood results then to be seen by a doctor, god knows how long it's all going to take but I reckon they'll just do a sweep and send me home :cry: 
If they do it means I haven't had time to do any eviction techniques at all!! :growlmad: 

What is the eastenders storyline? My sis told me not to watch although I don't watch it anyway! 

Hospital is pretty boring... :sleep: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Och glad you are ok Suz honey...........But hope the blood results hurry up! I dont imagine hospital on NYE is much fun whether we are partying or not!

The storyline is a newborn cotdeath one..........Which then results in the grieving mum snatching someone else's baby. I saw the baby "born" yesterday and cannot face watching this happen tonight. Im too fragile lol! 

I cant believe that on new years day I have to be up at the crack of dawn, with no hangover, to ring the midwife to get fingered AGAIN! What a f*cking start to a year that'll be hahaha x


----------



## SBB

What are the writers thinking? What a horrid storyline preggers or not! 

Erm yeh that doesn't sound like much fun on new years morning! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- the sweep itself will be an eviction technique in itself so don't be too downhearted! :hugs: If they send you home with just that then have some champers and some :sex: too and you'll have done some evicting!! :thumbup:

That is certainly a News Years Day morning I've never imagined Ellen! Who'd have believed it if we were told this last year! That Clomid would have worked for us all and we'd all be bored and sober on New Year! :lol: I started my first round of Clomid in the first week of Jan last new year and now look at us!! :lol:


----------



## Onelildream

Warning: Sweep is uncomfortable. Actually it hurts. There, I said it. Sorry to freak you out, but if I give you the heads up, maybe it will hurt less?! ....sorry!

I'm making pulled pork burritos tonight. They are marinated in Coke and brown sugar, green salsa, tomato sauce and chicken stock. PURE HEAVEN. Then making guacamole, salsa, fresh veggies, cheddar cheese dip, spinich and avacado dip, mmmm. Was going to make dessert but I'm not sure I'll be up to that! I'm so hungry, and so tired already!


----------



## lisaf

aw, I come on every morning and hope to have news of some babies. I think new years babies would be great (new years day counts too you know!)
Just think how fun their birthdays will be!!! :) :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

hey, Lisa-you're now a papaya! So happy! I was sick of the banana. lol


----------



## lisaf

lol! I hate papaya :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

are you feeling baby more often? Has hubs had a chance to feel yet?


----------



## babyloulou

I find it so strange that we will all be celebrating new year before you USers!! It nearly 7pm here already- only a few hours to go! 

Well I have finally just packed my hospital bag and shown OH around the nursery drawers so he knows where everything is! I am now officially ready! :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow its only 12:40 here. And I wil be home alone til 10:30 or 11 and we are in tornado warnings til 7pm tonight. Its a whopping 64 degrees outside with pouring rain!


----------



## Onelildream

Well, you guys will have to tell us USers how 2011 is! ;)

Here's my 20 week photo, a little late (as I just took it), ignore the deer in headlights look, I can't fix that lol! Hey, that's what happens when my pics aren't taken outside! And I just did it on my vanity....so it's all off. oh well!
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks preg Connor.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## reedsgirl1138

You look great!! Have you gained anywhere but baby belly? That is all I have gained in. I am up 8lbs now..


----------



## lisaf

aww, what a lovely bump!!

DH is convinced I'm showing, but its not very firm so I don't feel like it counts... it like baby is just pushing my fat forward or something?

So I just got a gift in the mail from my aunt. I'm not sure I really like it? She got some fleece-lined pants, a fleece top, and a pair of shoes.... 
The size is 6-12 months... with a may baby, I know my baby will be 6 months in November, but I'm afraid of having a baby that outgrows all the sizes... hmm
Plus the shoes are for non-walking babies and I didn't plan on bothering with shoes before this LO walks.. oh well, I should just say thank you and hope it fits when the time comes, right?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

post us a pic Lisa. I love the newborn shoes personally but I have been afraid to buy them since Gunner seems like he is gonna be big. LOL


----------



## Smile4me

Afternoon ladies, Just came to see if Suz or Ellen had their precious babies yet.
Good Luck Suz!!!! Can't wait hun, I've never had a sweep but remember the pain will be worth it. Keep us informed hun,,,,, we're on pins and needles. My dd's birthday is January 3rd and I always try to do something special for her!!

Yay Lou that's sooo exciting!

We are planning sparkling grape juice for the kiddos and some bubbly for dh and I. We're going to make some appeteezers :) for the family as dh works until 10:30 this evening :( We started a Monopoly game that will continue for this evening and then food and bubbly at midnight! I planned a day with the girlies of wtching movies and just chillaxing!


----------



## Onelildream

Belly and boobs. lol. I've gained almost 15 lbs! Went from a c-d cup to an e. and my belly is about where it was when I was 7mo with the other kids....It's pretty fun.


----------



## Onelildream

Sounds fun, Verna! woohoo.


----------



## Smile4me

aww love the pic Chel... missed it the first time.

Thanks again Casey for the smiley face ovulation tests.... I love seeing that smiley face :) 1dpo here.


----------



## lisaf

ok... so here are pics of the outfit.. the size says 6-12 months
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Misc010.jpg

For size comparison, I took a shot of the waistband next to a shot glass (I assume we all know how big those are? :haha:) The waistband LOOKs stretchy but its really not.... looks wayyy to small considering how hot it is here late in the year!
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Misc011.jpg


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-I think it might fit next winter. Max was super fat, but able to fit in clothes like that at 6 mo....might be too hot for where u live, though! Here it's 8 degrees today. brrrrr


----------



## Smile4me

word of advice on clothing sizes... if your child is 3 months, usually they will wear 6 months.... it all depends on the child but I always planned at least if the child is 3-6 months old they usually where 6-9 months and if they are 6-9 months they will usually wear 12 months.... just from my experience.....

Suz where are you???? I am making chex mix with the girls and I keep going to my computer acting like I'm looking up the recipe lol.... Although dh is as excited about you lovely ladies and your deliveries, he keeps asking me,,, any news? ha!! MMMM making my sprite and sherbert punch! yum!!


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I kind of expect my kid will fit that mold Verna..... 
It didn't get cool here until late Oct, early November... and even then we had a few days where the temps were in the 70s. It got very cold right before thanksgiving, and is very cold right now... 

I appreciate the thought, but I just don't know that it will fit when we need it. It just feels so wrong to return/exchange it! :dohh:


----------



## Rudeollie

Chell - how far dilated were you when you had a sweep,c an you remember?? COs I had one my first on Weds and it wasnt bad at all - but I was 1cm dilated so not sure if that made it less painfull??

I just keep looking at all my lovely little baby grows and thinking the longer this babe is inside the bigger its gonna be and no way they are going to fit it hahaha!

Suz - any news honey? Im thinking of you all the time........while drinking my champers! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cute outfit lisa....shoes are adorable. Maybe you can try it for a cool evening there. I don't know how many of those you get. LOL I have not bought any newborn. Mostly all 3-6months. At the 25 week scan Gunner was measuring 27 weeks and already over 2lbs...so I think he will come home in that size. :)

Verna yay for O! Fx you caught the New Year baby. 

Chell I am in desperate need of a new bra but afraid to get fitted. LOL


----------



## SBB

They're not going to induce me til the 4th :cry: 

Feel gutted... 5 hours in hospital for nothing. She was just going to send me home and I said I want a sweep at the very least. She's gone to find out. I'm not fucking leaving without one. They can't just induce me in a few days without even trying to let me go into labour by myself. 

Idiots. :( 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ellen I have to ask what is Champers? I have no clue. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Suz so unfair!! UGH


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I thought I would share my New Year Eve's bump. 

View attachment Newyeareve bump.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ugh that is the second time its done that...sorry don't know why its not just posting the pic


----------



## lisaf

Suz they BETTER give you a sweep!! :(

reeds.... as for cool nights here... um... we slept with the windows open through most of October if that tells you anything :haha: Its actually cooler here in June than in September.... I think it was early September when we had that 103 degree day!


----------



## Rudeollie

CHampagne honey! Bubbles are meant to get stuff moving!

Awww suz honey, Im sorry they've kept you hangng on for nothing. Hopefully they will agree to at least sweep you! Get the tears ready ok???? On the brightside - at least you are booked in for induction now, on the 4th I could only be having my second sweep to then be booked for induction which prob wont be til week 42!

Get a sweep - get home and drink some bubbles and get laid honey! xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL LAdies I just realized I posted like 5 in a row. I was chatting it up. haha


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Rudeollie said:


> CHampagne honey! Bubbles are meant to get stuff moving!
> 
> Awww suz honey, Im sorry they've kept you hangng on for nothing. Hopefully they will agree to at least sweep you! Get the tears ready ok???? On the brightside - at least you are booked in for induction now, on the 4th I could only be having my second sweep to then be booked for induction which prob wont be til week 42!
> 
> Get a sweep - get home and drink some bubbles and get laid honey! xxx

:dohh: I have never heard it called that. lol


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen-I was 3 cm dialated, I think. Hurt like heck! Doc said he was trying to stretch it out too. I swear I could feel my cervix ripping. ugh. Glad yours didn't hurt!

Suz-you tell them, Honey! I'm so sorry!

Reeds-yeh, thinking this go (once my milk comes in) will put me at a very full E. What the crap do I need such big boobs for feeding only one child?! Maybe I can bank my milk...lol. Do you get paid for that?!


----------



## lisaf

Onelildream said:


> Ellen-I was 3 cm dialated, I think. Hurt like heck! Doc said he was trying to stretch it out too. *I swear I could feel my cervix ripping*. ugh. Glad yours didn't hurt!
> 
> Suz-you tell them, Honey! I'm so sorry!
> 
> Reeds-yeh, thinking this go (once my milk comes in) will put me at a very full E. What the crap do I need such big boobs for feeding only one child?! Maybe I can bank my milk...lol. Do you get paid for that?!

OMG you made me cringe!!!!

Breast size, even the increase isn't supposed to be that directly related to production amount unfortunately.. .otherwise I could make a ton of money banking my milk!! hehe!!!
I think you could get paid for it? It might often be by donation though?
you probably have to pass some screening tests to qualify though...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lol...that would be great if we could get paid for banking milk. This is tmi but I think my areolas are freaking huge!! I don't think they got like this with my others.


----------



## Rudeollie

I must just have a stretched fuff lol!!! Cos it was a stretch and sweep I had and i wouldnt even say it was uncomfy hahahaha! (Suz - you had BEST say the same after yours hehehehe!)


----------



## lisaf

I had a dream last night that when I woke up... my left nipple was HUGE and dark, lol... the right was still normal.
also dreamt that when I woke up, I had a real bump.. was so real to me that I was surprised to see it still normal when I actually woke up :dohh:

Oh... and I think my boobs have gone up another cup size... I have 2 bras the same size.. Fs... one black and one white... the black one fits fine, but the white one looks too small :shrug: VERY confusing.
But... um.. :blush: my boob popped out of my nightshirt last night.. and when I rolled over, it hit me in the face!! :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I still would love to see Ellen and Suz's bumps...;)


----------



## Rudeollie

I will get hubby to do a bump shot for you laters xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my Lisa:haha:


----------



## lisaf

I was lying on my tummy last night as usual.. and I kept trying to straighten my nightshirt because I thought it was all bunched up under my belly... lol.. turns out it was my bump.. .so I think its finally starting to be official!

My friend had her sweep done and told me it was the worst pain she's ever felt (she did go into labor just over a day later though)


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- awww the absolute wankers!! I really thought they would do it today! :-( OH well- demand your sweep, grab a bottle of champagne on the way home and get those bubbles down you!! My midwife even gave me permission at my last appointment for new year champers! She said it's fine after 35 weeks when the organs are all developed! :thumbup: So get drinking and :sex: !!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Rudeollie said:


> I will get hubby to do a bump shot for you laters xxx

Wooohoo Ellen. Can't wait. :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Rudeollie said:


> I must just have a stretched fuff lol!!! Cos it was a stretch and sweep I had and i wouldnt even say it was uncomfy hahahaha! (Suz - you had BEST say the same after yours hehehehe!)

I've been told both- some people say it really hurts others that it didnt!! One thread said her doctor had told her it's all down to how relaxed the woman is- it said if you are someone that doesn't tense up and doesn't mind internals you'll be fine! It said people whos smear/paps really hurt them is for the same reason! :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Well I've given in Ellen and I am watching Eastenders even though I know i shouldn't!! :-(


----------



## lisaf

hmmm... well I don't tense up for pap smears... like the speculum never hurts.. .but my cervix hurts REALLY bad when they swab it... and I always bled a little after...
Any procedure that touched my cervix hurt a bit.

Anyone interested in trying acupuncture to get things moving? my friend had intermittent contractions (not regular, hour between etc) and went to acupuncture, and almost immediately afterwards her contractions were coming regularly and quickly etc...
Not sure if it works as well if you're not already having contractions etc... worth a shot?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

lisaf said:


> I was lying on my tummy last night as usual.. and I kept trying to straighten my nightshirt because I thought it was all bunched up under my belly... lol.. turns out it was my bump.. .so I think its finally starting to be official!
> 
> My friend had her sweep done and told me it was the worst pain she's ever felt (she did go into labor just over a day later though)

Lisa I am so jealous you can sleep in your belly. I can't and I have always been a belly sleeper. I accidently rolled on my belly one night and woke up to the worst cramps. Don't think Gunner liked it. LOL


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, so we all do a LOT of sleeping while preg, right?! Here's my DS sleeping on me in the morning at the inlaw's...He slept on me all night....too afraid to sleep anywhere else for some reason! He's a doll. I had the worst night of my life bc he was all in my face and stuff, but I couldn't resist letting him stay. Hubs caught this pic while we were sleeping!
 



Attached Files:







sleep with mom.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lisaf

lol, well apparently I don't sleep on my tummy anymore, but I do lie down on it to read before bed... I'm going to be sooo uncomfortable once I can't do that anymore! Sitting up to read makes me end up resting my chin on my chest and I HATE how that feels.


----------



## Onelildream

I love to sleep on my belly too! I sleep on my side usually now with a pillow btwn my legs and two under my head.


----------



## lisaf

not sure if I showed you girls the other outfit I got for my LO? :) hehe I love it! 
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Misc008.jpg

and a funny onesie (front & Back)
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Misc006.jpghttps://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Misc007.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Chell how cute. He is out. LOL That is how sleep 2under the head and a huge body pillow under my bump and runs between my legs. 

Lisa those outfits are so cute!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww thanks Lou xxx Youve made my fuff feel better hahaha But BAD GIRL for watching enders...........You;ll end up crying!!!!

Lisa that dalmation outfit is so frikin cute! I love it! 

Cant get acupuncture done round by me unless you book in advance but hubbys been doing reflexology on me and every time he's done it baby has gone nuts so it does something thats for sure! I think its timing for us, as he only does it before bed............Maybe if he does it tomorrow and then Im up and about all day something might kick off??xxx


----------



## babyloulou

It was so awful! I managed to avoid full tears though! Just to warn you it ended before she did the swap so will still be on the same storyline tomorrow!! :-( 

As for the belly sleeping I still end up asleep on my belly some nights. I'm in more pain if i wake up on my back to be honest- my front doesn't seem to be a problem. :shrug: 

Lisa- I had acupuncture all the way through TTC but wouldn't dare have it while pregnant just incase it had a negative effect! 

Here's my 35 week bump from last weekend.... 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/4968037d.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay bump pic! Beautiful!


----------



## SBB

hey girls - i'll just update on me then catch up! 

so they did the sweep - not pleasant at all but not that bad - I was prepared!! Bled a little straight away and went home wearing some sort of nappy!! :rofl: Am now having brown bleeding... just a little bit. 

I am now having contractions, just starting timing them but think they are dying off :( they were at least 2 every 10 mins. Feels just like a strong period pain, not unbearable and I kind of feel I want to walk around while it's happening. Hurts in the back too... 
Ouch just having another one - last one 7 mins ago. Hurts down the leg too. You know I just said it wasn't unbearable?! I may have spoken too soon. Getting the TENS set up now!!! 

I really hope this is it, but I'm very wary the sweep could have just set it off and it will die off quickly. 

Just having some pineapple. 

Oh and when she did the sweep she said my cervix was really far back, but then went in a bit further and said 'oh you're 2cm dilated though'. So fingers crossed it's the start... 

Before the sweep my BH were fairly painful, so maybe they were just mild contractions :shrug: 

Ok I'll catch up now :D 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

big belly, big belly, big belly, awwwww yeah! LOVE IT


----------



## Onelildream

Yay, suz! midnight baby! you can do it!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay Suz! FX this gets it labor going.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Suz- sounding good! Fingers crossed!! :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay Suz! So glad they swept you honey and excellent on the outcome from it! More than I got from mine!!!!!! 

I am eagerly awaiting updates and might even have to check during my night time wee's to check progress hahahaha! 

Eeeeeeeeeeek so exs frickin citing! x


----------



## SBB

I promise I'll update you :D 

Yay for all the bump pics!! looking good :D I'll post a bump pic in a minute, I took one earlier for you all :D 

Lisa I LOVE that spotty outfit - it's way too cute!!! Not sure on the other outfit from your aunt(?) I'd just say thanks, then if he wears it great. Or... do you know where it's from to exchange it? From now til baby is old enough to wear it, she'll have totally forgotten what she even bought you, so you could easily exchange it and she'll never know. You could go for something similar colour and just tell her it's what she bought him :haha: That's probably what I'd do actually! 

Damn I can't remember anything else. Sorry! 

Contractions are lasting about a minute, coming around about every 6-7 minutes. 

I put the tens on expecting some pretty good relief - errr NO!!! But having it on for a while it does kind of help... A bit... Not that much :haha: 

Ok I'll sort my bumpy pic out now. 

My mum told me about East Enders. She wasn't impressed. She said they've kind of made a serious and touchy subject into a dramatic ratings based thing. She said it was a bit silly as well because someone (Roxy?) was running around the square with a very unrealistic baby... Whatever!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> But... um.. :blush: my boob popped out of my nightshirt last night..* and when I rolled over, it hit me in the face!! *:rofl:

This made me piss myself!!!! :rofl:

I can just imagine the shock of getting smacked in the face by a tit in the night!!!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww suz - keep some stuff as a suprise for me wont you??!??! Like the tens Ive BOUGHT been sh*te hahahaha x

Off for a walk now Ive drunk my champers, was v v v v v nice! XXX


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> I must just have a stretched fuff lol!!! Cos it was a stretch and sweep I had and i wouldnt even say it was uncomfy hahahaha! (Suz - you had BEST say the same after yours hehehehe!)

Sorry but I thought it really hurt!! My face was all screwed up :haha: 

But I was definitely tense! 

x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Suz FX those contractions get stronger


----------



## SBB

Oops sorry Ellen! It's not shit... Just different to what I thought... I'd just say get it on asap once you think you're having contractions. I think I left it too long! 

Enjoy your walk :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

aww Suz good luck you have a New Years Baby hun!!!!:drunk::brat:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck Suz!! Money's on a midnight arrival!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Maybe I was chilling out on my cousins advice on them...........She said a sweep is uncomfy but labour hurts like a motherfluffer lol! Hahahaha!

Well did our usual route walk but in half the time to try push my body. Im knackered now but oddly my over bump leggins are all baggy as if the walk has got bubs down a bit further. 

Dont suppose its too much to ask for mine and suz to arrive on the same day?!?!?! x


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Good luck Suz!! Money's on a midnight arrival!! :hugs: xx

I think that might be pushing it - that's an hour and 8 minutes away!! :haha: 

Ellen that's definitely not too much to ask! I'd love it if they both come on the same day :yipee: !! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

here's my bumpy today 


https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Bumppic406b.jpg


https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Bumppic406a.jpg


https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Bumppic406c.jpg


x x x


----------



## Smile4me

That would be FABULOUS!!!:kiss: OMG Suz you've done it!!!!

Well ladies, I just wanted to say Thank You all so much for your support this past year. I don't know what I would have done without you! I know you are all going to be moving on soon and you will be occupied by the new arrivals and rightfully so, but I really hope we can continue our friendships in 2011. 
I have thouroughly enjoyed our chats, our ups and downs, Laughs, and support has really helped me personally get through this year. I will not let you all down, I will have a baby in 2011 or at least get pregnant in 2011!!! I love each one of you! :hugs: 

I know you will all be wonderful mothers and I wish you nothing but the BEST!

Verna :flower::flower:


----------



## SBB

Also, if you've got a gym ball (I think we all have) def use it with contractions, I can't sit on the sofa, the ball is much more comfortable. It's coming to hospital with me... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Smile4me said:


> Well ladies, I just wanted to say Thank You all so much for your support this past year. I don't know what I would have done without you! I know you are all going to be moving on soon and you will be occupied by the new arrivals and rightfully so, but I really hope we can continue our friendships in 2011.
> I have thouroughly enjoyed our chats, our ups and downs, Laughs, and support has really helped me personally get through this year. I will not let you all down, I will have a baby in 2011 or at least get pregnant in 2011!!! I love each one of you! :hugs:

Aw Verna I totally agree, I have loved coming on here and couldn't have done it without all of you! I know we will be occupied with babies but we will definitely have time for each other... I know you are going to be pregnant again very soon and I will be soooo happy when it happens... 

Love you :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha Suz! Miracles can happen!! :) didn't realise it was so late! Happy New Year for an hours time UKers!! :) xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Verna, love you too honey and ditto xxx

Suz Im on my ball right now cos Ive got a mild back ache from the walk - it really helps doesnt it?

Yep a happy happy new year to us all !!!!!!!!!!! Ive loved every second of 2010 we;ve spent together, the good and the bad xxx


----------



## SBB

Come on Ellen lets get that mild backache to full on agonising back ache :yipee: :rofl: 

Happy New Year for an hours time UKers!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Verna - you made me feel all emotional then! I'm so glad I've had all you girls with me throughout this year! Both in the Clomid Club then in here! I'm glad you all joined me in here and didn't just say "no that's a stupid idea Louise!" :haha: Love you all xxx

Here's hoping for a new years day baby for you Suz! And you Ellen- come on you can both get them out on the same day! :thumbup: 

Happy New Year to all of you! :hugs: Going to get me a glass of champers!


----------



## Rudeollie

Right bed time for me so everyone have a good one, and Suz PLEASE have a baby boy for us hey???

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Night Ellen, happy new year!! Will do my best! Hope something happens in the night for you :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Midnight girls! Happy New Year! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Happy new year lou!!! 

I'm not sure what to do, whether to try and get some sleep? Thing is I cant keep still through a contraction! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy New year! What a year it's been, but what a year 2011 will be!! Xxx

Relax in a bath Suz?! xx


----------



## SBB

Happy new year jess! 

Yeh was thinking a bath might be a good idea... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Happy new year Jess :hugs: xx

Suz- my midwife recommended baths to get through early contractions. She said it was the best thing. Maybe take a book and stay in the bath until you are absolutely knackered then try and snooze as much as you can throughout the night :shrug: Is it horribly painful? You can take paracetamol too :hugs: xx


----------



## lisaf

Omg, I go to lunch/shopping with my MIL and come back and Suz is having contractions?!?!?! Yay!!!!!!
I won't be picky.. just hoping he's born on new years day! He'll have sooooo much fun with parties on NYE when he's older!! :)


As for the acupuncture, its safe during pregnancy as long as they know what they are doing. There are some spots that should be avoided while pregnant because they can trigger contractions... BUT if you're trying to get labor moving, you actually have them stimulate those areas..
I did acupuncture while TTC and have kept on while pregnant but just go less frequently as I don't 'need' it.

I exchanged the top for the same one in a bigger size... I kept the pants, but then bought sweat pants in the next size up, then at another store found identical pants and bought those in the size I think I'll need.... My MIL paid for the fancy clothes.. I'll post pics when I can... they're FREAKING ADORABLE!!! :)


----------



## SBB

I'm in bed, I feel pretty tired so maybe will try and sleep a bit... If I can't I might have a bath... 

Contractions still not regular :shrug: this could go on all night then I'll be shattered! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and yes lou it is horribly painful :haha: 

No it's not that bad, it's the sort of pain where you can't stay still while its happening though! I feel the need to jump up and shake the pain away! It really hurts in the tops of my legs :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Awww poor you! I am glad something's happening for you at last though :hugs:


----------



## SBB

I can totally see why people opt for a c section... To be honest right now I'd have one!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god!! :shock: :shock: I was hoping you'd tell us it feels like butterflies! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

shhhh ... it does feel like butterflies... it tickles ... it feels like an orgasm

Anything else :ignore:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Suz hang in there hun...the butterfly feeling will come. Maybe...in a few hours. I hope baby Jesus cooperates and make his bday 1/1/11. I hope your labor goes quickly. 

Happy New Year to everyone. Its only 7:45 here and I am thinking about bed as I am home alone.


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol you're right actually - remarkably similar to butterflies tickling my tummy :rofl: 

I'm sooo tired I want to sleep, my eyes keep trying to shut then those fucking butterflies attack again :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Have you seen my ticker? Invalid due date?! I'm too overdue for it?! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:rofl: Suz. Are the butterflies attacking more often?


----------



## babyloulou

Those naughty bloody butterflies!! :haha: I'm so excited for you though Suz! It's really exciting! :happydance:

OH and I can't stop playing the Wii! It's 1:54 in the morning and I'm playing basketball! :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou that is funny! I am catching up on all the 16 and pregnant that I had dvred and didn't get to watch.


----------



## SBB

Lol lou maybe that's what I should do! 

I am going to ring the hospital - the butterflies are getting really painful I'm not sure how much more I can take! Baby Jesus is extremely active through this, not sure that's normal :shrug: I'll ask the MW anyway... 

The butterflies are attacking between every 4-9 mins, but they are attacking for longer, like 2 mins each time. Ouch :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Suz you are in labor!! woohoo I am so excited for you


----------



## SBB

MW said to come in when they're 3 in every 10 mins. I am running a bath. 

Try and go into labour in the daytime girls! Sooo tired already and I haven't even started the hard bit!! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

They want you to have 3 in a ten min period before you go in?


----------



## babyloulou

Oh wow Suz you are nearly at 3 in every 10 minutes already then if you're having them every 4 minutes!!! :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

My midwife says I have to go in when they are five minutes apart though :shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Five min apart is always what I was told Lou. 3 in ten min sounds really close.


----------



## NurseKel

YAY!!! You go Suz!!! I promise as tired as you are, you will have the energy when the time comes. Thinking of you and baby and hopes for a speedy, safe delivery.
Happy New Year to all the UKers! I still have 3 hrs to go. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thats what I have Kel and I am sure I will be asleep before then. Tj just called and he has to stay over at work cause so many people called out.


----------



## SBB

Yep 3 in every 10 mins... Think they like to get you in just as you're about to pop then get you out again straight after!! 

Sorry TJ has to stay out sandi :( 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well laboring at home is probably best...that is what I am going for. But I am one of thos lucky woman who deliver quickly. Hoep you are as well. XX

He is a CO at the prison...so guess someone has to guard the inmates.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh i can't sleep as I'm so excited Suz!! I keep thinking about it and having to check my iPhone again! :lol: How far apart are they now? X


----------



## Smile4me

I know I am waiting to login and see... i'M ON MY WAY TO THE HOSPITAL" LOL
2 1/2 hours ladies in the midwest :) My dh comes home at 10:30 wish he was here, this is two years in a row now that he worked til 10:30 on new years eve and then has to get back up at 8am tomorrow and be right back in ... damn it!

OK the exciting things... Suz hun are they stomach or back contractions?
I had all back labour .. FUN FUN!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know Lou I keep coming back and checking too. LOL


----------



## Smile4me

oh and the girls and I are watching the freaken Twlight series ... UGH shoot me!


----------



## babyloulou

It's 3:25 am here though Sandi!! I really should be asleep! :rofl: I'll end up checking all night then sleeping in all day tomorrow and missing the announcement! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Verna I feel your pain! 

Lou get to bed or you will sleep away the first day of the new year and Suz's big announcement.


----------



## SBB

Lol go to sleep lou!!! 

The last ones were 6, 4.5 and 2.5 mins apart :shrug: 

Verna it hurts at the front bottom of the bump, and the tops of the legs, then the bottom of the back. I really feel like I need to poo :blush: but I can't! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

yea sweetie sounds like its going to be back labour.... just feels like strong period cramps in your back ... so if you can handle AF like cramps you can handle labour no problem! Sounds like you are going to go soon though, good thing the hospital is 8 min away :) Have you practiced your breathing techniques?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thinking of you Suz. Hope Baby Jesus lets you get a bit of rest. XX And they sound like they are getting closer


----------



## SBB

Ok ladies I'm going in... Will update you asap :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck SUz!! Praying for a speedy delivery. XX


----------



## kcw81

how exciting suz!! I hope this is it and goes as easy as possible! good luck to you! xxoo


----------



## Smile4me

YAY Suz Good Luck hun!!!!


----------



## NurseKel

Yipee!!!!! I can't wait!


----------



## kcw81

hey does anyone know if suz lost her plug yet?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think she posted earlier that she had some mucasy discharge...but I can't remember if it was her of Ellen.


----------



## Onelildream

YAY SUZ! Happy new year soon. xoxox


----------



## Rudeollie

Im up no baby coming my way EVER it would seem! All I have is indigestion to die for!

Suz I hope they have you on some nice g&a and little man is here soon! SO exciting! x

Casey - Suz had some brown stuff after her sweep and I had clear stuff yesterday morning but it must been either lube or sperm! Nice hey (!)

Happy new year btw xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ellen sorry for all the indigestion. what are you doing up? Isn't it really late or early morning there?


----------



## Rudeollie

Its early morning here Sandi x I just feel so sick with the indigestion and am totally fed up of feeling shit..............I want my baby out now before I start losing the plot completley!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am sorry Ellen. I wish I knew a good safe way for you to go into labor. 

Its ten to 12 here and I am home all alone. :( Feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww honey Im sorry you are alone............But hey not REALLY are you cos you got little man in that tummy!

I just feel broken that babe wont come out you know?? Everyone is on tenterhooks and its all down to my sh*tty body! I know its just hormones talkin but it doesnt help! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is true. And he is also asleep. LOL

Yes and I am sure your hormones are so all over the place. I can't imagine how you feel being late...when do you see your MW again?


----------



## Smile4me

Suz whats the 411 hun? three min til your lil man will be a US New Years Eve baby ... ha!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive to call her in 2 hours to see if they will sweep me again...........IF she does Im not expecting much but at least after she;s done another she can book me in for induction cos my poor hubby and mum cant have another whole week of this waiting and I dont have anyone else nearby me so cant really risk being alone and labouring you know??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

happy New Year! It is now 12:01 here.


----------



## SBB

Aw Ellen he'll be here soon :hugs: you're one day behind me so it should start tomorrow! I mean today :dohh: :D I'm sure it will! 

Well got to hospital and got fisted by the MW which hurt so much :cry: then I burst into tears and have only just stopped crying. The tens is actually helping, think I had it positioned too high. 

Anyway I was/am only 3cm. They are keeping me in though cos BP is higher than ever. I have lost some big bits of blood now so guessing that's the plug. Had some co-codamol but might start on gas and air soon... 

Ellen try and get your MW fingering this morning if you can? I swear daytime labour would be sooo much better! I just want to sleep so badly! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey! Happy new year honey! xxx

Right Ive found some reflexology techniques for the pain so Im gonna try get my head back down for an hour before I battle the midwives phonelines! xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww honey! Evil fisting MW! Hope the painkillers kick in soon and you can get some rest............I imagine that seems a tricky thing to do tho!

ANd thanks, hopefully things kick off for me soon, at the mo tho all Ive got is a giant wriggling in my belly and doesnt seem to want out! xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Aww Ellen I so hpe your MW will give you a good sweep and help you out. 

Suz good news. So sorry your in pain and I hope they get the BP under contrl. 

Well I am off to bed...I am not tired and crabby at Dh. Good luck ladies I will check in the morning.


----------



## SBB

Happy new year sandi! 

Ps FUCK the birth plan - I'll take any pain killers they'll give me!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Good luck Ellen push for a sweep today, let's get these babies with matching birthdays! I think mine might run into tomorrow though!! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Suz it probably wouldn't hurt so you could get some rest. YOu need it hun.


----------



## Rudeollie

SBB said:


> Happy new year sandi!
> 
> Ps FUCK the birth plan - I'll take any pain killers they'll give me!!
> 
> X x x

:shock::rofl::rofl: Love the birthing truth by Suz xxx

Good luck sweetie, will check back in a few hours xxx


----------



## SBB

I'm not sure if you USers are all the same time?! But happy new year to you all! 

BFPs and easy labours all round for 2011 :D 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

awww sweetie I'm sorry your in pain, I've never had a sweep and personally don't want one. lol 

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!!!!!!


----------



## kcw81

happy new years to you all! My DH is in bed and it is only 1024pm west coast time, not even new years yet and he is conked out upstairs. its just me and the dog and watching Elf again. This is so crazy that the UKers and everyone in between are up at the same time! Ellen and Suz I really hope you get your babies on 1-1-11. Suz that is so funny about "fuck the birth plan"! Haha! that was fast! Verna how was the twilight saga marathon?


----------



## Smile4me

Aww Casey wish we lived closer hun, I would love to spend New Years with you... laughing it up :) 
I thought the Twilight series was eh ... ok Horrible lol... I'm so not into the Vampire thing but the girls wanted to see the six pack lol!!! They are my daughters afterall... ha!!!!

Ok I've never heard of a sweep but I had to be induced twice and that was simply breaking the water.... I wonder if the UK is different than the US where they break our water and wham bam we go into labour?? So has your water broke yet hun?

bTW Chel I think I've gained 15 pounds today with all this crap I've eaten..... cheese ball, toasted ravioli, home made chex mix Snickerdoodle version and a damn bottle of champaigne.... OMG I could explode but I'm waiting for Suz's good news. he he!!!


----------



## kcw81

nice of you to watch it with them. are they totally in love with edward? so verna, I swore you had natural no epidural labors right? but you were induced? I always thought induction meant that they give you ptocin to force contractions?


----------



## Smile4me

no hun they love Jacob ha!!!!!

Absolutely not, I had an epidural every single time.... Water broke= epidural lol sorry those who believe in all natural God bless you but not for me... I don't like pain

Anyone have any New Years Resolutions?


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I keep hearing that the pain gets SO much worse once the waters break.

I can't believe everyone is on here still!! :)
Its not even midnight here but I'm ready to go to sleep!

I got introduced to a new cookie tonight... Trader Joes Candy Cane Jo-Jos... its basically like oreos with a hint of mint (the mint flavor is almost the exact balance of a girlscout thinmint!!!) I'm in love! I want to go stock up tomorrow because they only sell them during the holidays!


----------



## Onelildream

verna-bahahahahaha! You crack me up!

SUZ-Woohoo! in no time, HUN! I'm so stoked for you! Try to get some rest after...prob too hard right now during all those contractions. Painful, huh? lol. Sorry, I'm just super excited for that moment with me; my senario: "all natural, please...." (hours later) "uhhhhh....^*%& the birth plan!!!"

20mins until 2011 for us still. BIL and SIL have been playing Wii for 6 hours! No help with making dinner, no help cleaning up...I was in the kitchen for 5 hours that they were here! And now my time to play and relax and they're hogging the game...So I've just been sored to death watching. Not sure I can stay awake... :(


----------



## kcw81

I don't usually do ressies for new years but I am hoping that me and DH get our sex life back on track sometime soon! I think sex is really important and it has faded away making me feel like we are just pals a lot of the time. I want to feel sexy and horny like the old days. You?


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen-hope there's a speedy delivery in store for you today!


----------



## Smile4me

oh Casey bless you hun it will get back to normal I promise... once the little one is born all will go back to normal, it really will hun! Sex is very important between a couple and you seem very smart and you know that your dh is the most important person in your life but once the lo is born he will be second to you so make sure you make him feel special and needed :)


----------



## kcw81

Lisa those cookies sounded divine. I love trader joes. Chell happy new yr to you almost 7 mins left right? I can't believe how long they played Wii!


----------



## kcw81

thanks V, what are yours?


----------



## Smile4me

mine... hmmmmmm
1) Baby or baby making lol 
2) Bigger house... got the minivan.. everyone is making fun of me btw... oh well I do have four kids so its appropriate but I guess my friends just see me not as a minivan soccer mom... ha!!
3) Spend quality time with my wonderful children and know that God has a plan for us
4) lose weight or gain a ton with a new baby
5) Realize the important and beautiful things I already have in my life and accept what i have is beautiful already
6) BE Here Now - Listen when someone is talking and not tryh to jump in with personal stories, listen and really listen he he!
I pray every night ladies seriously I know I'm very emotional but thats just me... I pray to be a good mom, a good wife, good sister, wife, friend etc.
Just accept who I am and what I have to offer 
YOU? sorry you asked lol.. sorry had a lot of champagne so..... ha ha


----------



## kcw81

wow those are great verna! I said mine already, do it with hubby more. and I bet after baby I will have some goals to get back into running shape. the new year is going to be a LOT different from the old year!


----------



## Smile4me

thats awesome hun, you ... the baby... and the hubby thats really all that matters well then us  seriously we should consider a meet up somewhere... I wonder if we could do a meeting in 2011 sometime.... r the rest of you up for it? I know my dh would support me wherever we might meet .. OMG that would be so freaken awesome!!!!!


----------



## kcw81

that would be a trip!


----------



## kcw81

you guys I can't wait to check in tomorrow to see what happened but I gotta go get ready for bed. looks like I might not make it to the ball drop too tired! luvyall.


----------



## SBB

Is verna drunk?! :rofl: 

Great resolutions! 

I am soooo tired. Contractions seem to have slowed right down :( 
I think we will be here all day and night probably (it's 7.30 am) I've been up for about 24 hours, and contracting for about 12... 
Anyway US girlies you're probably all off to bed soon, so I hope I have an update for you all when you wake up :) 

:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

It would be a trip but if we met somewhere in the middle for everyone... it would be awesome! Good night sweetie  love ya!

Suz where are ya?


----------



## Smile4me

LOL why yes I am I had St. Germain and Champaigne with dh so yes I am a little tipsey.

\We were laughing with tears today... the girls were fighting over who was going to change diapers when I get pregges.. seriously they were in a huge fight over who was giving baths and who was changing diapers... I had to remind them that we are not preggers yet but I am not arguing ... they can help as much as they want.... 

Suz hun I'm hitting the bed hun I will wake up in a few hours and check in on you hunny btw my wonderful husband is just as excited as I am about your birth hun honestly he is sitting here with his whiskey asking me about you  love you!


----------



## Smile4me

Em where are you hun? My boobs are sore... 1dpo I remember you said you had sore bb's 1dpo... hmmmm


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! 

Suz, I hope things happen a little quicker for you hon. With high bp they are likely to only let you labour for up to 12 hours before "intervention"...!that's what I've been told anyway... Haven't been told what intervention means however so can't enlighten you further!! Big hugs and lots of love. Xx


----------



## SBB

Thanks jess, it's been 14 hours of contractions now... But not 'proper labour'. Basically they are really busy so they won't do anything to help me along at the moment. I hope they do later.... I am having 'butterflies' every 10 mins now, and sleeping between. I jump up and sit on the edge of the bed for each one as it hurts too much lying down!! 

Ellen anything from you? What did MW say? I'm pretty sure you'll be having your baby before me at this rate! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Smile4me said:


> LOL why yes I am I had St. Germain and Champaigne with dh so yes I am a little tipsey.
> 
> \We were laughing with tears today... the girls were fighting over who was going to change diapers when I get pregges.. seriously they were in a huge fight over who was giving baths and who was changing diapers... I had to remind them that we are not preggers yet but I am not arguing ... they can help as much as they want....
> 
> Suz hun I'm hitting the bed hun I will wake up in a few hours and check in on you hunny btw my wonderful husband is just as excited as I am about your birth hun honestly he is sitting here with his whiskey asking me about you  love you!

Aw verna you're the best! Love you :hugs: 

Your girls are adorable it'll be so fun to have them enjoying looking after baby! :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

They are going to examine me again, if no progress they will break my waters :happydance: if I've progressed they'll leave me to it... 

IF they do break my waters, they will then leave me for a couple of hours, and if no progress then start me on a drip. I don't know if I can take the pain!! I hope it will be over quick :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Suz full steam ahead for you girlie!

ME on the other hand..............Called when I was told to only for the clinic to be SHUT! Mum, hubby fuming - me a total wreck..................Hubby called the hospital and said they would call us back. I went back to sleep after having about an 1hrs all night (suz I know that would seem a whole night to you at the mo! x)

Finally called back and told too busy but try triage. Hubby called and begged and pleaded to take me in for another sweep so just getting ready to go now. Whos knows maybe my blood pressure is up too now after all this f*cking around with incompetants!

Best of luck Suz and will check back when I can xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw Hun :hugs: you poor thing it's so horrible to be dicked around at this stage... 

I hope the sweep gets it all going for you :hugs: 

Let us know x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Well Im off to jump off a bridge.................Just back from hospital and my midwife is a lying shit! She told me the other day my cervix WAS favourable and WAS 1cm dilated and the midwife Ive seen today says its not, and wouldnt have been the other day so she was basically lying!

Todays MW says my cervix is postirier and she could only get a fingertip in so basically any sweep she can do (not much) wont start jack shit! And now I have some protein in my water and my blood pressures up,but only slighty. Got my next app on tuesday and then its induction on FRIDAY or SATURDAY!

I feel like killin someone! Oh and my cousins just called to say his cat died. What a fucking new year this is starting out to be!


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- oh I'm so sorry honey! How bloody annoying! Remember there is always the chance that baby will make his/her appearance before that on it's own! That midwife sounds shit though!!! :nope:

Suz- sounds like it won't be long for you now honey - sorry it is dragging on so long and
hurting so much!! Fuck the birth plan- take the drugs!! :thumbup:
I really hope Samuel puts his appearance in for you soon! 

I'm knackered- got no sleep and feel horrible from my 2 glasses of champagne! Yet feel guilty even thinking it with how much pain Suz is in!! It's making me scared about going to the Birth Centre instead of a hospital as drugs aren't available there!! :shock: Is anyone else planning on only G&A??


----------



## SBB

Oh no Hun... I'm so sorry you must be absolutely gutted :cry:
I wish there was something I could say to make it better but I know I can't. 
Are they doing anything about the bp/protein? 

X x x


----------



## mrphyemma

Just popping on quickly to let you all know that I lost my baby last night. I'm in shock and not in a very good place emotionally. Thank you for all your support these last few weeks. Your kindness means a lot to me.

If you don't mind I will keep popping on to see when these little tinkers decide to make an appearance. Good Luck to you all xx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Emma i am so, so sorry :hugs: I don't even know what to say :cry: Life is so cruel- massive hugs to you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Emma honey I am so sorry! xxx Nothing I can say will help but we are all thinking of you and your family. Such sad news xxx

Suz - nothing said over the urine or bp so cant be much to worry about........I can see it gettin better before tuesday tho so will see what shitty mcshit midwife has to say then. Im so cross and upset about it all tho...........

But hey, at least your wee man is on his way! Yipee!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## SBB

Emma I'm so sorry Hun I don't know what to say :hugs: I didn't expect that at all I can't imagine how you're feeling... We're here when you need us sweetie :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've just been looking to see what the average length of pregnancy is for first babies and found the below link saying it's 41 wks and 3 days. It also explains why the USers all tend to saybefore 40 weeks!! 

https://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_Average_gestation_time_for_first_pregnancy_in_humans


----------



## Rudeollie

Gosh Lou!

Eeeeeeeeek everytime I see Suz offline I almost pee my pants! 

Mums off home for a few days now cos she's been here a whole week, the whole family want to smack this babys bum for not letting us all have a "normal" xmas/new years lol!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well carnt believe the bbys are not here yet emma very sorry hun big big :hugs: thinking of you an your family x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- naughty baby!! Is your mum going to come back when you start having signs? X

Suz- any news? X

Hi caz :hi:


----------



## SBB

No news here... Was 4cm (am I repeating myself?) loads of blood and gunk... 

Had some seriously painful and long contractions. They're too busy to put me on the labour ward. I can't cope with much more. I've been up since yesterday morning and contractions for almost 20 hours now :cry: 

Ellen I hope your baby, having been so damn naughty, is just going to pop out for you. Because these fucking butterflies absolutely kill!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

They're too busy!! :shock: What a crock of shit!! :shock: Have they told you when they will intervene? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Suz honey! I am thinking of you and what a trooper you are! You are doing so well! Have you thought about an epidural to maybe try get some sleep???

LMAO at the fucking butterflies! I hope this one comes out quick, bloody little buggers they are!

Lou - yeah my mum will be brought over as soon as we get any signs. But that could be 2012 hahaha xx

Hows the champagne hangover??? x


----------



## babyloulou

Last time i give in to the bubble before bubs arrives! He did NOT like the bubbles! :lol: We've just BD'd too and since then I've had horrible cramps and awful 'runs' - only just got off the toilet! :-( I think baby wants me to just stop doing all these things now! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh god Lou! I swear if you go into labour before me I am off! Hahahaha!

I wish something would give me a dicky tum to start stuff off but nothing is working, none of the normal stuff anyway! Perhaps my baby is the super resiliant soldier out of all the clomid boys hahaha He can eat ANYTHING on ANY counrty and will survive gut rot hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Hey I don't want to go into labour for at least another week! I have an appointment on the 5th Jan with the consultant where I hope he's going to sign me over to the birthing centre once and for all! If I go into labour before that I have to go to the hospital instead!! 

I am sure your baby is waiting to take us all by surprise! I bet it'll be a middle of the night big waters breaking and then full-on labour and out baby comes! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Definitely lou, Ellen will surprise us! 

Well allegedly I'm being moved to the labour ward about now... But we'll see! Then they'll presumably see if I've progressed and hopefully break waters. Hopefully. This is hard :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sorry you're having such a rough time Suz :-( Are you in loads of pain? Have they given you anything yet? X


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Em I am soooo sorry hunny I don't know what to say other than it just plain sucks!!! My heart goes out to you and your family sweetheart.

oh Ellen hun I hope things happen quicker for you :(

Suz dear ...I've never heard of a hospital being too busy OMG that's awful!

Yes major bubble hangover eeek thats it for me for the year... Now its baby mode time


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz they told me today that our hospital is overflowing too so must be a new year thing! I reckon if they break your waters bubs will be here before midnight! Still in for the 01/01/11 bday! x

PS: PLEASE sugar coat the pain answer for me wont you? Hahahaha!

Verna, sorry u have a bubbles headache but yep, all aboard the bfp train for you missy! x


----------



## NurseKel

Suz darling, you are strong and you can do this. I know it hurts like hell and feels like it will never end but when baby is put in your arms it will all be a distant memory and you will be ready to do it all again. I'm sorry that you are having such a bad experience as far as the hospital is concerned but keep focused on what you've gone through to get where you are. Big hug and I love ya and I'm thinking of you.
Emma, there are no words that will make your loss any easier but please know we are all thinking of you.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Emma, I'm so sorry. Have PM'd you. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Unfortunately Verna it's par for the course in UK hospitals! :-(


----------



## Onelildream

Emma-I am so sorry. Take time to greive. What a horrible start to the new year.

Ellen-I'm so sorry about your stupid mw. She sounds like an idiot. Fri is a long time to wait. :(

Suz-See you soon, Sweetie! Post those pics asap! ;) 

xoxo


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- have you tried inserting an Oil of Evening Primrose capsule vaginally yet?


----------



## Rudeollie

EPO is the only thing Ive not tried Lou and from what the MW said today all the other stuff Ive done has been pointless as my body is not willing or able to start things off yet........Stupid body! 

ANd there was me busting my arse off walking frikin miles yesterday! Hahaha x


----------



## lisaf

Emma - I am so sorry to hear that... its just not fair! :(

Suz - wow, sounds pretty rough... Every friend I've heard from about waters breaking says the contractions hurt WORSE after the water breaks. Its also pretty important to relax and not fight your body as it contracts because you can slow progress by tensing up... I have no good tips right now as to how to do that, and having never had the pain myself, feel free to curse me all you want and tell me I don't bloody know what I'm talking about! :haha:

Lou - I am going to try my hardest to go all natural... we don't have gas and air here (its criminal I tell ya!!), so our only choice is epidural or more narcotic-type pain relief. DH agreed to hiring a doula just the other day! We need to start calling them and meeting them etc!!! :) He even thinks its worth the money to hire a more experienced doula!!! :) Oh... and my hospital doesn't have water options etc... I think they have a shower but I'll have to talk them out of keeping me on a monitor if I want to relax in the shower.. grrrr...


----------



## babyloulou

Ah that's rubbish Lisa! I'm gonna give no pain relief a go too- there's no choice if I go to the birthing centre as gas and air is all there is available! 

Ellen- thats what made me think of the OEP trick- it's supposed to soften the cervix and make it favourable!? Maybe you should insert one tonight and again in the morning to see if it works? X


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Emma I am so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you. XX


Suz hang in there hun I am so surprised baby Jesus hasn't made it. FX they break your waters soon and it gets the progress really going. I have had my waters broke and really if you are already having intense butterflies I can't say it made that much difference..and I did give birth with no pain meds. 

Ellen how awful that your MW lied to you! Nt fair at all. 

Hope everyone has a blessed day. I am going to try to make this first day of the year a prductive one.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, sorry I havent been on too much, have been busy with New years and family activities.

Em- My heart breaks for you...this is totally not fair. How horrible, especially that you just saw your baby's heart beat...I thought the m/c rate was suppose to drastically reduce after that. I am so sorry that your new year started out like this. We are all here for you when you are ready
:hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

My SIL punctured the gel caps of EPO and inserted and she was in labor early the next morning. I did it and got nothing. Lol. Just remember Suz...strong contraction are effective contractions and taking drugs is a necessity sometimes. I've done it both ways and it doesn't really mean a damn thing as long as bubs arrives safely.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So true Kel natural or with drugs whatever gets that baby here safely if what best. X


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah exactly as Kel says Suz! Contractions are good things - it your body working hard so you meet your little man soon! All the pain WILL be worth it...........

I honestly do not mind at all if you want to throw a couple of giant butterflies my way either xxx

Ive decided to screw all this playing safe and am going to go to our nephews laser quest party tomorrow (obviously I wont be playin!) Hahahaha x


----------



## kcw81

hi ladies! happy new years day.

Emma I am so sorry about your loss, that is so sad! I hope you and your family are doing ok. 

Suz good luck hun, hope things move along quickly!

Ellen sorry your having a rough time with the stupid MW lying the other day and then not having any progress!! sucky! Go make DH give you a nice long massage or take a nice bath to take your mind off the frustrations!

Lisa so glad DH agreed to the doula! are you going to interview them or just pick a name?

Verna hope you don't have to much of a headache today! all you ladies were up late last night! 

Lou is the OEP trick all you have to do is put the gel capsule inside there or do you have to break it open and sort of wipe it around?


----------



## Britt11

just catching up on everyone.
Verna- enjoy or not enjoy one of your last hangovers because you will be preggs soon!! :hugs: Its been great having your support over 2010 as well, you are so lovely.

okay looks like there is some action going on here.
Suz- first off I saw your recent bump pics- you are radiant, my goodness I only hope to look that good, all bump and slim everywhere else.
Sorry your contractions are so painful, when are you suppose to go to the hospital or are you having a home birth? sorry, I am sure you have mentioned that before

Ellen- I hope your LO comes quickly too, I have a feeling we will have a couple new additions very soon!! :happydance:

afm- I tell my boss I am pregnant on January 4th...yikes not too far away now. He is trying to schedule me on a trip to Denver on June 24th, and my due date is June 30th lol...time to tell him now

happy new year everyone

:drunk:


----------



## Rudeollie

Happy new year Cat! And yeah, time to tell the boss hahahaha! How will he react?? Hope he;s a good boss and tkaes good care our our cat and kitten xxx

Casey - hubbys gone to take my mum home so Im home alone and will be getting in the bath in the hope I have a spontaneus home bath birth hahahaa x


----------



## kcw81

good luck telling the boss cat! 

Hey guys DH and I went shopping yesterday and I am a bit confused. Do I need to buy bottles if I am BFing? How many? Do I need to buy a bottle sterilizer? Do I need freezable breast milk storage bags? Also, How many breast pads does one need? Very confused. I have a pump and was planning on trying to pump if I need to keep my milk supply going or if I had to go out once in a while and needed someone else to bottle feed, but I don't work and I will be at home with a boob available most days.


----------



## lisaf

kc - we will definitely be interviewing them!! I do not want to pay all kids of money only to get someone who has a super cheerful attitude and high pitched voice that will drive me insane, you know? :haha: I also want one who is of course going to support me in every possible way to get through without an epidural, but I don't want one who will fight me on that if I really need one (progress stalling because I cannot relax enough.... exhausted from too long in labor and need a rest... etc etc!)


----------



## lisaf

If you're going to be home mostly, but want to pump, you might want to hold off on any major bottle purchases for a while or just buy one or two bottles for now.

You only need the freezer bags if you plan on stocking up on breastmilk (not sure how that works)...
I've read you need at least 4 breastpads (assuming one to wear, one to wash/dry?)
Have you seen the milksaver ones? I heard they're pretty neat.
Also you will probably need some kind of nipple cream.. better to have it on hand than be sorry for it later!

Tommee Tippee get a good reputation for being close to breastfeeding. Get the slowest flow nipples you can for starters!


----------



## Britt11

Rudeollie said:


> Happy new year Cat! And yeah, time to tell the boss hahahaha! How will he react?? Hope he;s a good boss and tkaes good care our our cat and kitten xxx
> 
> Casey - hubbys gone to take my mum home so Im home alone and will be getting in the bath in the hope I have a spontaneus home bath birth hahahaa x

Haa Ellen, I love your humour, I hope you have a spontatneous water birth too!! :rofl:

and thanks for asking, my boss is a great guy and will be very happy for me but he tends to panic....I have worked for him for the last 7 years and managed western Canada....thats a huge territory, it will be a difficult territory to fill while I am away...and it brings in a lot of money so they need to do it right. I think I will tell him that I will take off 9 months and then come back at 9 months but no travel until 12 months...I think thats fair. Legally, we are allowed 1 year in Canada

:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Tommee tippee are great for express feeding Casey - and Im biased as the factory is next door to the town where my hubby lived as a boy hahaha!

I intend to BF so bought a TT set called closer to nature, it has everything I need should BF not work out but is great too if i want to express! 

OMG - I just made the MAJOR mistake of puttin Eastenders on! Sh*t the cat thing has me scared and crying..............BAD IDEA ELLEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## NurseKel

KC, I think Lisa is probably dead on with recommendations. I of course don't BF but we do use the Tomee bottles. Only downside is that you have to watch the nipples as they tend to collapse. I'm not surw if it's bc we use our so much but I've heard others sy that as well. I think bottle sterilizers are a waste in our house as we either hand scrub or run our bottles through the dishwasher. We have started using Dr Brown bottles bc Cade has reflux and spit ups so bad.


----------



## kcw81

thanks guys. we bought Dr Brown sterilizer, Lanosh breast milk storage bags and a large box of disposable breast pads so now I think we gotta go back to the store and return it all! I don't know what I am doing haha.


----------



## lisaf

A sterilizer will come in handy for the breast pump if nothing else kc!
And disposable pads are just fine.. I think moms like having the re-usable ones because its one less thing to run out of, iykwim.
Lansoh bags are supposed to be some of the best/easiest to store milk... I'd keep them if I were you!

And I'm not clear on all the storage recommendations, but I think you're going to have to freeze some of it because I don't think it keeps for long at ALL in the fridge and you'll want to have a bit on hand for unexpected absences etc!


----------



## Smile4me

I wonder if Suz is delivering Samual right now?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep I agree with Lisa but from my BF experience you need more than 4 breast pads. I had alot of milk and leaked quite a bit so I ended up with 8sets or more. Can't really recall but I know I was using them like crazy. Every time baby cries your milk usually starts to flow.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ugh Dh just royally p'd me off!! He is the only freaking person I know who can eat right before he goes to bed and as soon as he gets up eat again!! He ate all the left over pizza! I didn't get one piece! :(


----------



## Rudeollie

Verna I think she's gettin her waters broken now! Eeeee! Im expecting Sam to appear by 10PM!

Casey - breastpad wise Ive got the plastic from Medela for catching milk and Ive got a 100 box of dispoable ones to see me through.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay for SUz' water getting broke! Fx


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I've bought disposable breast pads, tommee yippee closer to nature bottles and steriliser and I've got a Medela electric pump that someone has given me. X


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh man sorry about the pizza honey! I would kick my hubbys arse so hard if he did that to me hahahaha!

We have a running family joke that Im like Joey from friends.....Ellen doesnt share food hahaha! x


----------



## kcw81

thanks for the tips girls. yay for Suz! I hope it all goes smoothly!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Ellen I don't like sharing food either. I didn't even get one piece. UGH So Pouty I am today.


----------



## lisaf

I am embarrasingly stingy when it comes to food.... I've been known to hide yummy snacks when friends come over and not list as something to offer them to eat :haha:
All of that was before I was pregnant too :dohh: Though its great to have an excuse now!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Lisa I should have done that!


----------



## lisaf

Strangely, even with my GREAT excuse, I'm actually more generous now! (ok, during my first trimester hunger craziness, I was known to burst into tears if my husband ate some of my snacks... because he could wait for a freaking piece of bread to toast if he was hungry, but I couldn't... so by all rights my snack foods should have been left alone!)
BUT... now I get sick of things pretty fast... and I get full faster even if I eat often so I'm more likely to share...

Nature must be teaching me that I'll have to share my foods with baby :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah... I DID try to convince DH the other day that all foods (like pizza) should now be split 3 ways between him, me and the baby.... he didn't buy it :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My MS was so bad the first tri I didn't want to eat but now I love to stuff my face. LOL I am making up for the lost food time. 

ANy news on Suz?


----------



## NurseKel

Okay Suz has been great at keeping us in the loop so surely her silence means something big is happening....?!?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep I agree - She MUST be getting something done like her waters broken! 

COME ON SAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO EASY ON MUMMYS NETHERS!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## kcw81

pizza is the best thing in the world and it sucks when someone eats your share!!

it would be so cool if suz's baby came out today - the birth date is so cool. although that would mean he would have to spend many a birthday with a hangover if he decides to like beer.


----------



## NurseKel

Ellen, you crack me up girl! Now we gotta get you going. We need these babies! Especially since yours will be our ultimate surprise, especially if it's a GIRL!!! Lol


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive been telling this baby who crap its bday is going to be if it leaves it any later..............Over here after Jan 2nd everyone is skint so no one will go out to celebrate its bday when it gets older. Ive been telling it tough shit! Its its own fault for been so damn lazy! Hahaha x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ellen how many days are you over?


----------



## Rudeollie

Im a week over tomorrow Sandi................Its doing my head in so much now! Im having REALLY paranoid thoughts about the placenta giving in and low fluid levels and horrid things like that!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh no Ellen you poor thing. I can't believe your MW isn't planning anything to help you along.


----------



## NurseKel

It will be fine Ellen. You must have a boy in there though as stubborn and lazy as he is. Lol. I don't think your plan will work though as that baby is already aware of how damn spoiled he will be. Lmao!


----------



## Rudeollie

She is a arse Sandi! Ive no faith in her whatsoever but kinda hasn't mattered until now u know???

I just keep thinking all we went through to get here of something bad happend now I dont think i would have the strength to stay here and would end up going walkabout, totally losing my marbles..... lol! Arent I WICKED company tonight hey? Sorry hahaha x


----------



## NurseKel

Oh interesting thing....one of the ladies from my september star thread is pretty sure she's preggers agai and will be due again this september! Holy crap! I would be pooping myself. Rofl!


----------



## caz & bob

sam hope your pushing it out now hun good luck xxxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ellen I feel your frustration. I went over with my Hayley and I was so mad...it was only 4 days but then when I did go into labor I barely made it to the hospital. I delivered her in the ER in less than 15 minutes. LOL Hang in there luv.

Kel that is wild. I am due the same month as my Dylan mind you though he will be 8


----------



## caz & bob

everything will be fine ellen stop worrying hun i bet its a lazy girl you have xxxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I was just looking at the first page...what happend to the other ladies?? Any news on babies?


----------



## NurseKel

Sandi, not sure where our other ladies are. Having your kids in the same month is fine but I think she said something about these being 363 days apart...? Wow! Lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My oldest 2 are a year and 13 days...Hayley decided to be late or they would have been closer. It was like having twins. Hayley was big so she caught with Ashleigh and no time to I dressed them alike and everything. LOL


----------



## lisaf

hmmm.. there MUST be exciting stuff going on with Suz right now because she would totally be on here otherwise!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I hope baby Jesus is being easy on her. Hugs Suz. 

How you holdung up Ellen?

I am off to the store...I need some food in this house. I so hope its not a mad house there.


----------



## Smile4me

We might be looking at our first baby of the year on January 2nd ladies lol.... Suz your killen us here :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Well my bets still on before 10pm and Im gonna say 9lb 5oz! 

Just had a bath and again NOTHING at all on knicker watch frm the sweep. What a crock of sh*t that is!


----------



## babyloulou

I say 23:20 tonight and 8lb 4oz x


----------



## Rudeollie

Come on then girls - ROLL UP ROLL UP! Place your bets now! Hehehe x


----------



## babyloulou

Are you keeping the book Ellen? X :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

I will do Lou..................XXX

How you feeling tonight?? x


----------



## lisaf

I say 23:30 tonight and 8lbs 11oz! :)


----------



## babyloulou

I'm fine! Very full! Been to my mums for ANOTHER dinner! We always have another Xmas dinner on new years day! :lol: How are you? Anything yet? Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Im starving cos havent eaten yet..............Kinda out of tiredness and grumpiness that hubby didnt get my hints for takin me out for tea to cheer me up! Lol! Think it'll end up a jacket spud as homage to Suz.............Or would it be apples and custard hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

Get a takeaway and make OH pay! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

I had a bit of gender-envy yesterday girls.... went shopping with MIL and saw this swimsuit ... I almost cried.. took a picture instead
https://resources.shopstyle.com/sim/0e/f1/0ef10f092d27b1c514f257d8bfe74250/janie-and-jack-baby-girls-clothes-flower-swimsuit.jpg


----------



## Smile4me

I say 7lbs 5 ounces....


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless!! I saw a beautiful baby dress in Pumpkin Patch the other day! It was to die for! There are some damn cute boys clothes around too though :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

I got the cutest sweater vest actually at that store.. LOVED their stuff.. just almost died over that swimsuit :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Get an adult sized one for yourself! Bound to sell them somewhere! :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I see no news on Suz yet...what time is it there so I can place my time and weight.

I just ate McDonalds fries!! YUMMY


----------



## Rudeollie

Its 22.25 at night here Sandi! So place yer bets honey!

Jealous of the fries btw...............No sure why tho as I live over the road from a Mac Ds so could have one anytime hahaha! x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm just having a Sticky Toffee Pudding with double cream! Yum!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am saying Suz will have him 1/2/11 at 2:04am and he will 7lbs 2oz


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I am so mad at myself. I forgot to pay our Tricare bill that was due yesterday and I went to pay it today and there is $200 late fee!! for 1 day! I am not paying it. That is ridiculious. But Tj is going to be so mad when he finds out I forgot. I don't know how or why I forgot that but now I can't stop crying. How stupid!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Sandi- that's an outrageous amount for one day late!! :shock: Surely they wouldn't get away with saying that is reasonable!?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I don't know its the Military insurance. I was going to set it up to go auto pay as well. Tj had told me it was so important to pay it on time. And I messed it up. Its our health insurance...I was going to cancel my part anyway cause since I quit working I can get the state insurance for pregnant woman but Tj needs it. Man this is a mess. I so messed up. Damn


----------



## NurseKel

I say Suz....1/2/11. 7 lbs. 9 oz


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Sandi, Im sorry the payment things gone wrong. Ive done stuff like this before too...........Can you ring them up and beg and play the preggers card??? Hope something can get sorted without TJ knowing................I know thats naughty but needs must I say! x

RIght Im exhausted so think Im gonna try sleep - Lou, IF suz gets in touch will you text me please??? xxx


----------



## kcw81

Sandi that sucks!! I hate late fees and that seems ridiculously high. call them and talk them into forgiving it this one time, they should! 

What is that pudding you were describing lou? it sounds soooo good!! I love toffee and butterscotch flavorings for my sweets. don't like McD's fries tho! I prefer big fat french fries from dine in restaraunts.

I predict Suz boy is born 1-2-11 at noon weighing 8 lbs.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks ladies. But since its military insurance and through the government I don't think it will be a easy fix. And of course I can't call til Monday. So I get to suffer through it all weekend. 

Night Ellen. I hope you get some rest. X


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, okay I see we are taking bets on Suz,
I dont know the time change but I say Jan 2, 2011 and late in the afternoon
and 8lbs even!!
good luck Suz :happydance:

Sandi- I know how frustrating it can be to get unnecessary extra high charges. I met my friend for brunch a couple of days ago and I parked on the street in a 1 hour residential zone- it had the 1 hour sign on it and then literally meters away and it blended into all the 8 thousand other signs around was apparently a handi-cap sign. Well the parking a-holes gave me a $250 ticket and they make it so you cant possibly fight it and win- I was so pissed.
I mean I would never park in a handi spot if I knew..:dohh:

sorry about your fine, hopefully you will have better luck


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- course I will. Whats the latest time you want texting though? Don't want to wake you up! :hugs:

Casey- Sticky Toffee Pudding is a toffee flavoured sponge steamed pudding with small bits of dates in (you can't taste the dates) and loads of toffee sauce. Like this one...

https://www.sugarindia.com/images/toffee_pudding.jpg

Sandi- maybe you should play the pregnancy/tears card on TJ instead :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou xxx I've got my phone on silent cos EVERYONE has been txting me for baby updates............I turned it off in protest hahaha! So anytime is fine with me.........I imagine you will be up wii-ing again after sticky toffee pud at this time of night hahaha! 

Good idea on the preggers card with TJ too! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Tj will get the tears cause I am so upset about it. I feel like a major idiot.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Sandi- these things happen honey! Did you not hear about our burst pipe in our cottage? And because we'd switched to unoccupied insurance they are not covering the damage!!! It's going to cost us at least a couple of thousand! Mistakes can't be helped! Just tell TJ pregnant women are forgetfull and shouldn't be made to do these things :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I do remember that. I just hope he gets over it. Thank you for all the kind words. I really appreciate it. THere is no way to get the unsurance to cover that? Some things are so unfair.


----------



## babyloulou

No- none at all. It's our fault for not checking the changes to the policy apparently! :dohh: I'm sure TJ will get over it quickly- everyone is OK- that's all that matters in the scheme of things :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

But on a brighter not I did buy Gunner a cute sleeper with monekys all over it and a shirt and jacket while I was at Walmart. And a nursery organizer.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So true and at least I still have insurance through the state and Gunner will be covered he never goes to the dr anyway.


----------



## Onelildream

HI! no Suz update, huh? :) exciting!

We're reorganizing and making room for the baby to have a room of his own. Going to IKEA monday to check things out, maybe buy some stuff to put in it... Woohoo. things are becoming more real every day. 

I cried today looking at baby photos of the kids. I can't believe we're having another one!


----------



## babyloulou

It's exciting isn't it Chell!! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Well ladies he's here! 22.47 1.1.11 I don't even know how much he weighed, 8.5 maybe! 

It was really traumatic, we're totally shell shocked and I feel awful... I'll update later. But phew :D 

He's gorgeous :D 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

I am trying not to get too anxious...We still have another half of the pregnancy to finish...but it seems like things will speed up and before you know it, all the babies will be here! Then we'll never be online. lol


----------



## Onelildream

Woooooohhoooooooooooooooooo! New year's baby!!!!!!

We can't wait to hear all about it!

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Suz- that is brilliant!! I bet he's stunning! Are you feeling OK now? xx

Congratulations to you and Daddy :hugs: :hugs:

P.S: I guessed 8lb 4oz! :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WoOHHOOO Congrats SUZ!! Just made my night! So happy for you hun!


----------



## babyloulou

I've text Ellen and told her as she asked me to if you posted after she'd gone to bed Suz xx


----------



## lisaf

yay suz!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

What's he like Suz? Get us a piccy on here as soon as you can xx :happydance:


----------



## Onelildream

We hope you're ok, Suz... ;)


----------



## NurseKel

Oh Suz! Tears of joy for you honey! So exciting he made it on new years as well. Update us when you feel up to it. I know exhausted is an understatement. Huge congrats!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am so excited to a New years day baby! That is so awesome. He has a great birthday! Which of course any day is a great day for a birthday...but 1/1/11 is neat. LOL


----------



## Onelildream

I know, pretty cool that for the rest of his life there will ALWAYS be a party the night before his bday! And a day off on his bday!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So true. I so hope Suz is doing okay...sounds like a pretty rough labor. XX


----------



## SBB

Lou I text you a pic did you get it? They arwkeeping me in tonight cis baby Jesus had forceps and suction.... He won't stop feeding! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Suz Congratulations hun!!!!! I'm so happy for you and dh!!!!! YIPPEEE
Welcome little Sam and Happy Birthday little guy!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I got it- I replied to it- did you not get my reply?? Do you want me to post it on here? xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Suz did you findout his weight and length? Good job! He has latched right on to BF?


----------



## babyloulou

How's the feeding going? It looked like you were off to a flying start on the picture! :thumbup: Was the birth horrendous? I hope you're making up for it now with baby Jesus cuddles :hugs: xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh I am so jealous Lou got a pic. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

I'll post it if Suz wants me to- just waiting for permission though as it has a flash of boob! :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hehe I know just teasing.


----------



## SBB

Yes please post it lou! Jesus... Sorry Sammuel is loving the boob so far! He took loads for ages! 

I'm going to try and get some sleep now... I'll update you all properly tomorrow.... Thank you all for your support during labour!! 

:hugs: 

And yes, v traumatic, forceps and suction, episotomy, stitches, he didn't turn and they had to pull him out cos his heart rate dropped so low... 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Suz sounds traumatic. Get a good night rest hun. Will say a extra prayer for you and Sammuel tonight. So happy for you. XX


----------



## NurseKel

So happy you and Samuel are both healthy. Get some rest doll. Can't wait to see the gorgeous little man.


----------



## kcw81

Suzanne!!! Congratulations!! I am so happy for you and proud of you!! I want to see the pic of your little boy! Does he have a cone head? I can't believe it, a real newyears day baby!! that is the coolest. I hope you rest well and recover well. xxoo


----------



## Britt11

oh my gosh, I logged on to see if there was an update from Suz or Ellen

Congrats Suz and happy birthday little Samuel :happydance::happydance:
I love the 1/1/11 birthdate, I think its suppose to be good luck.

sorry about the tramatic delievery hon, hope you are getting some much needed rest. Glad to hear he is feeding well

:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww You see - I go to bed and miss the big event!

I am so happy you are both ok. even if things were a bit traumatic honey you were in safe hands and are both ok now! GREAT to hear he's taken to the boob so fast and is loving it as much as his mum loves custard and apples hehehe!

Sadly still nothing from me and to add to injury I was only woken once in the night which is unheard of.................Talk about calming my paranoia down NOT!

Having a big sugary cuppa and gonna try get bubs moving...................

Cant wait to see Samuel, I bet he is so scrummy! x


----------



## SBB

Morning Hun :hugs: I hope things get moving for you today... In more ways than one! 

Still at hospital, hopefully we can go home soon xxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Suz xxx Where is Lou with this bloody picture?!?!? 

Hope you get checked out quickly and are home for lunch time..........Was it just you and Daddy at the birth? Has your mum and sis' met Sam yet????


----------



## SBB

I'll email you a pic Hun xxx yes it was just me and daddy, and about 7 people at the end! 

Nope mum and sisters haven't met him yet! Hoping we can get home asap and they can come over for a bit... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congratulations Suz!!! So sorry it was traumatic, but worth it I hope!! Lots of love to all of you :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry girls- I stayed up so late over Samuel that I've slept in!! Here is the beautiful picture of Samuel.....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/0212703d.jpg


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations Suz!! Samuel is adorable! xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Isnt he delicious!

Ive decided xmas is offically over now so am undecorating everywhere in the hope that baby was just TRYIN to be polite and let me have xmas without him/her! 

I know it wont work but hopes fading here hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- Suz had Samuel at exactly 41 weeks so that's today for you isn't it? Maybe you'll be in labour by tonight? :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

I think definitely tonight Ellen! 41 weeks :D 

Baby Jesus just did the HUGE poo he's been making for weeks - it's like tar!!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Suz you crack me up! Baby Jesus STILL! Hahaha Yummy on the tar poo btw, cant wait for Paul to be cleaning that up!

OK so we're betting today for me are we?? Well less than 12 hrs to go and not a single sign so dont hold your breath girls!

How you feelin Suz?? Hope your not too sore???? Any home time yet? x


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- I reckon labour will start just after midnight tonight for you- and I'm guessing tomorrow at 11:10am for the birth! 8lb 3oz :thumbup:

Suz- hows the hospital? Are they looking after you well or are you dying to escape? X


----------



## SBB

Lol i think lou is totally right, you'll go to bed and it'll kick off - I hope so! 

I'm REALLY sore and my tum hurts where the uterus is contracting. I know it's good but I've had enough pain! 
I just want to go home :( but as usual they're short staffed, only one paediatrician and 3 wards to cover, plus someone had twins at 27 weeks so they need looking after! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Have they said you can go today once you've been checked? Is it because you had stitches? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Suz, typical but still frustrating I bet! Make sure you get some blusher on so you look tip top and they let you out quick! x

Ive just put my bags away in a cupboard to try tempt fate! Im giving anything a go now!

Sorry you are sore but hopefully (in a sick perverse way!) I will be joing you with it v v soon! Have you tried your arnica yet??????? xxx


----------



## SBB

They want to check sammuel because he had forceps... They don't care about me!! 

They have now said we can go but have to make a gp appt for Tuesday am... The doc is only seeing sick babies so it could be hours and hours... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

You'll feel much better and more relaxed at home Suz I'm sure! :thumbup: X


----------



## SBB

Oh and I didn't get arnica in the end, I got tea tree and lavender oil though which I'll pop on a pad when I get home... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

New MW has said we can't go til we see the paediatrician... :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

God they've messed you around in there Suz haven't they! :dohh: Wankers! How's baby Jesus behaving? Is he crying much? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Doh! Silly new midwife but theyve got Sams best intrests in mind so can understand.............You'll be home tonight tho Im sure. And just WAIT til the cats meet their new baby brother! x


----------



## babyloulou

My bubs is going absolutely crazy today! He has never moved this much! Feels like he is dancing in there! He's kicking my ribs, punching, grinding his head against my pubic bone! Crazy! 

We have got "new year drinks" tonight at one of our new neighbours! Not looking forward to it much! :-( Never even met them but they keep inviting us so have had to give in! :-(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Suz he is beautiful! Congrats again hun.

Ellen FX your little one decides to make his appearance today. xx

Off to church will say a extra prayer for you today....oh and Tj wasn't too upset about my mistake!! Yay. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Glad he was OK Sandi :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Yay we can go home! He's been checked by paediatrician and she's happy :happydance: 

No he doesn't cry much, he likes to be right on me though, I'm lying on my side he's sucking my boob... Then e goes to sleep with it in his mouth and wakes up and sucks again!! 

I wonder what the cats will do! Will find out soon! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww so exciting Suz!! He's coming home! :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

Suz it sounds like you are doing really well with the BFIng! Was it hard to figure out? Sammual is soo cute! get another pic sometime out here that doesn't show your tit!! haha. Did you have an epidural? I wish I could hear your whole birth story right now but I know you are busy and tired. I am so happy for you!

Ellen yours is going to be soon after, he was just waiting for Sammual to come first I Think! Good idea tempting the fates, sometimes thats works!

Lou yuck I wouldn't want to go to meet new neighbors, I would rather stay home if I were you. hope you don't have to stay too long, can always play the preggo card. 

dh and I finally dtd yesterday. it was nice but a bit awkward as my bells is just huger than ever. I don't know how you manage it so often lou!


----------



## babyloulou

Believe me Casey it's certainly slowing down now! I can never be bothered to BD!! And we are only doing it doggy style when we do! No other position is possible anymore! :haha: 

I've got out of the neighbour thing- OH went and said I'm too uncomfortable - which isn't actually a lie! My left rib is sooo painful it feels broken! :-( I think bub's foot must be under it! 

Suz- did you find out the definite weight? And is there a middle name? So I can add him to the front page xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw suz glad you did it big congrats hun well done x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, he's gorgeous! Hope you get settled at home quickly and the cats aren't too freaked out!! Let me know as my Puss cat has suddenly got really clingy!! :rofl:

Ellen, I was going to suggest the tempting fate tactic!! Try making a plan to do something tomorrow!!! :haha:

Lou, baby peach is more active over the last 24 hours than she's ever been!! Can't work out which way up she is... Feels like I've got 2 babies in there at some points!! :haha: must be something in the air!!

:hi: everyone else xx


----------



## babyloulou

It must be Jess!! I've never known anything like how Ben is today- it's like he's climbing up under my ribs and then dancing! My left rib feels so bruised! Little monkey! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

It must be rib day for the babies then cos mine has been bashing away all afternoon after NOT moving til about pm................BAD BAD baby!

Suz - So pleased you are checked out and home! Enjoy your time together, your first night as a new little family xxx PS: Cos your a mummy before me you DO realise you have to give me hints and tips on it all dont you?!?!? Hahaha! No pressure or anything! Hahaha 

Well al the decorations are down now, hubbys got a headache so we arent going out (even tho he can play PS3 fine!) so I am going to have a nice soak and get a chinese in......................Think i've ovedone it today tho cos I keep gettin shooty stabbing bum pains. I not even going THERE wink wink xxx


----------



## kcw81

I don't want to take our tree down! its so pretty. I too got the stabbing rib pain on my right side, where the LO has his feet always crammed in there. it kills and it is constant. hopefully this goes away after he is out. 

Lou we haven't done it doggy yet, we are still trying to manage with me on my back and he sort of just figures out a way to get the job done by arranging my legs! haha its really comical.


I cannot wait to hear an update from Suz about the birth. I want to know what all happened!


----------



## Rudeollie

Im not sure if I want to know til this one arrives Casey hahaha! Its a bit too close for my turn to know all the details hahaha!

Well must just be normal achy back for me cos just managed to shave my legs and do my toe nails without any problems! x


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I've just noticed from your ticker that you're only a week of 40 now!! :shock: God we're all getting close! :shock: I don't how you are still managing to BD missionary!? We had to stop that ages ago- my bumps massive! :haha: 

Ellen- when are you next in at the midwife? 

AFM- I am sorting through bags of baby clothes my cousin has sent me!!! She's sent me 3 massive black bin liners full! Baby clothes and boy clothes upto 18 months and little shoes! I'm never gonna have to buy clothes again! Loads of them are unworn too!


----------



## Rudeollie

Next there on Tuesday Lou...........But not sure whether its at my docs or the hospital so gonna have to be up early to find out or will miss the appointment!

I hope my BP and urine are clear this time tho cos the BP rise is worrying me after its been text book all the way through! Dont want some nightmare scenario so close to the end!

Awww how lovely you have clothes to share from her! Im ok if this ones a girl but thats unlikely hahaha! Unlesss I want it to cross dress I dont have any hand me downs coming my way! Doh! x


----------



## lisaf

Ellen - I think your LO is just enjoying the drama of not revealing the sex! (which makes me think it might be a girl! :haha:)


----------



## kcw81

haha thats true Lisa, a girl likes to play games like that! Ellen I see what you mean, maybe hearing how traumatic Suz birth was isn't going to help you calm your fears at all! 

Lou I know it, we are getting damn close. I bet you go before me. Are you still able to walk around okay and be pretty active or do you have to sit most of the time? 

There was an article in the paper here about new years babies that were born yesterday and there was one lady who had her baby almost one month late. she was due Dec 6 and had the baby yesterday at 1205 am. it came out over 10lbs. yikes!! she still managed to have it at home though with midwives. I would like to know her story too!


----------



## lisaf

One of my husband's friends' wife apparently has a horror-story of a birth story. They won't tell me it until after I give birth... that doesn't exactly reassure me though! I'd like to know what can go wrong, you know?
(But its also in the far-distant future for me, hehe! If I was days away I wouldn't want to hear it!)


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh god Casey! I cannot believe ANYONE can have the resolve to go a f*ckin month overdue! Its been a week for me and Im ready to kill someone! Im sick of spontaneously bursting into tears over stuff and obssesing over bizarre things!

Just spent the past hour sobbing my heart out over being on my own in this sh*t hole of a town! Im telling you I am losing the plot man!


----------



## babyloulou

I've been in tears again earlier too Ellen- over how bored I am! I feel like I'm emotionally losing the plot too!! It'll all be over soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah it will for sure xxx

Right its dvd time for us - Im going for laughter to get this baby out! x


----------



## babyloulou

What are you going to watch? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Its an aussie comedy series called Summer Heights High. Its VERY silly and rude but bloody funny!


----------



## SBB

Hi girls, at home now, my family have all been and tidied our house which is lovely and clean now :) 

Lou details for front page: 
Sammuel Hendrix Page 1.1.11 22.46 
8lbs 8.6 :shock: 

My brother is so cute he's been shopping all day to buy baby Jesus a present - it's a farm set and he's been round and made it all up and everything. It's clearly a present he'd actually like for himself! But he NEVER buys presents for anyone, it's so sweet. Before he left he said 'i'll just take a photo before I go' then took a photo of the farm set :rofl: not the baby!! 

I may not post my birth story til ellen has done hers! Or I could spoiler it so she doesn't read it? Anyway it's not going to be the same for everyone else... 

:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh go on Suz post it!! Laura did and hers wasn't pretty either! We've all got to do it no matter what! Best to know all sides xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww how SWEET of your bro Suz! Lovely! 

You can post your tale honey, Im only kidding! xxx Enjoy your first sleeps at home with your gorgeous boy!

Im off to watch some tv in bed cos Im knackered from crying lol! Night night! x


----------



## SBB

Aw I hope you crying girls feel better tomorrow :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

so nice of your brother to give you that pressie! its cute how a baby can warm people up and make them do such things. post the story!! is it really bad? do you have a gaping large foof area now? do tell! are you tired? do you feel different? so many questions!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad you're home safe and sound Suz. That's very sweet and funny of your brother! :)

Big :hugs: to Ellen and Lou for your tears. Xx

We've just finished the last series of the Wire and I feel bereft now!! :cry: might have to start with series one again!!


----------



## babyloulou

kcw81 said:


> do you have a gaping large foof area now? do tell!

OH MY GOD!!!! :rofl: I've just nearly wet myself! :rofl: Casey you are a crazy woman! :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow busy day today. Glad your home and safe with Sammuel Suz. Can't wait to hear the birth story. 

Ellen hope your lo decides to show soon...for some reason I thought you did know the sex. Silly me. LOL

Crap I just forgot what I was gonna say...but I had a great day with Tj and talk him into taking me shopping and we bought Gunner some more clothes. 2 cute pairs of jeans. :) Our mission was to find clothe diapers but looks like I will be buying them on line. I am not much of a online shopper cause I like to be able to touch and see what I am getting. Any of you ladies going the clothe diaper route?


----------



## kcw81

hey sandi, no I am doing disposables. think it will be easier for me. sounds like you had a nice day!

Lou that is so great about getting the used clothes! its a chore to sort them out but it will be so nice to have extra everything. yeah I know I am gross.


----------



## lisaf

I would love to try cloth (especially after my friend told me the $50 gift card I got her will keep her infant in diapers for 12 days! :o) 
I can't do it with going back to work etc... but I've heard great things about bumgenius. Pretty much tons of options, there is a natural parenting section here where I be you can get good recommendations too. Best thing is to read the pros and cons of each brand and see if it will be a good fit for you.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am trying is since I will be a SAHM. That's part of my problem Lisa I don't know where to start looking to see what it best. I went in hunt of them today and had no luck so I have been on amazon and found some stuff yesterday but now I can't find it. UGH We do plan on using disposable when we go out but at home will be all cloth.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I found these...they sound really neat. 

https://www.gdiapers.com/shop-diapers/


----------



## lisaf

oh, I love the sound of gdiapers! I wanted to use them!
Unfortunately our plumbing can't handle ANYTHING so I didn't want to risk those, lol.. even though they break up etc our plumbing totally sucks.
Also, some of the reviews comment on the liners getting stained over time. They don't smell, but some people were bothered by the discoloration.


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> kcw81 said:
> 
> 
> do you have a gaping large foof area now? do tell!
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!! :rofl: I've just nearly wet myself! :rofl: Casey you are a crazy woman! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: KC I love your blatant attitude it's hilarious!! 

Erm I am so sore, and so scared about the stitches I can barely walk and sitting down and moving is horrible... I might have a look at them and see where they are and hopefully be reassured. I am so scared to go for a poo!! I haven't needed one yet but I will have to go at some point! 

Anyway, Ellen is usually on by now... Could something have happened?! God I really hope so!!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls - nothing exciting from me Im afraid but no internet at home so just wanted to let you know! Not sure what the dealio is with it but at MIL's now typing this. Hopefully will be back on laters???

Oh one thing - seems like baby has turned.................Hardly any pointy movements the past day and feels really solid in new places nowe sop we doppled and can hear the HB so loud and clear.............Its been about 2 months since we've heard it so clear! Hopefully its turned to make an appearance cos if not, occoring to a friend I will be induced Weds. Silly lazy baby!

Anyhoo hopefully catch up soon, enjoy the bank hol xxx


----------



## SBB

Fingers crossed it's almost ready to go then Ellen!! Make sure you text me and lou if you can't get online :) 

I keep having panic attacks about the stitches... I felt and it's all swollen. I know I'm going to have to have a look but I'm scared... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

You sound a bit better today too Ellen, I'm pleased :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry I've only just got on girls- I have a huge problem with my body clock at the moment! I didn't get one single wink of sleep throughout the night and then slept until just now! It's driving me mad- I'm missing most of every day! It's OHs last day off work today and we were going to go shopping and out for lunch because of how bored and tearful I've been- but it's too late now! :-( 

Ellen- I hope bubs has turned and is ready to go! Text me if anything starts happening honey :hugs: 

Suz- I have read people talking about the stitches before and they say the fear of pooing is a lot worse than when you actually poo! I think the pushing can hurt a bit if you let yourself get constipated by putting it off- but the actual pooing isn't supposed to be too bad! I read that some women pour warm water over their stitches when going to prevent the pain xx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies....
Suz post some pics of lil Sammuel we wanna see :) So happy you are home hun, it sounds like it wasn't the best birthing story but on the bright side you and baby are home and safe and that's all that matters :)

Ellen hun I understand the panic of being a week late but some ladies go two weeks late but that's as far as I have ever heard of the docs letting you go... a month is absolutely ridiculous!!!! Baby will be here before you know it and all this worrying will be forgotten.
We need to see an updated bump pic too Ellen ;0)


----------



## kcw81

morning to you all! 

Lou it sounds like maybe you are getting ready for being nocturnal with the baby - staying up late for middle of the night feedings and such. I am glad that eventually you fall asleep at least so you get some rest. that is a weird feeling to sleep the day away - like the old days after a late partying night and you would wake up at noon the next day or later hungover! 

Suz that sounds so painful to have the area sore and swollen. So you had to get stiches because it tore? Did you post the story and I missed it? Sorry to hammer you about that. How is Sam? is he sleeping a lot? do you feel emotional?

hi ellen! were you able to sleep last night? I hope you are getting your rest.

morning verna!! how are you - back at work now huh?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies. 

Suz I had a 3rd degree tear with Ashleigh and had lots of stitches as well and found that the sitz bath helped alot. Did they give you anything to help? ANd you don't want to get constipated...it is awful! 

Ellen thinking of you. Hope baby cooperates today. 

Hey Verna!:)

How are you Kc?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh wooho I hit double digits. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Hey girls! :hi:

Yay for double figures Sandi! The countdown is on! :thumbup:

How you doing Verna? Anything happening with you? X

Casey- how are you today? Any twinges? I'm having terrible period pain and back ache again today! 

A question for all you ladies with other children- did any of you not tear with your first baby? I realised most said they did so I was scanning birth stories last night when I couldn't sleep and I've got a conversation going about it on Facebook too- it seems like nearly every single person tore during their first birth!? :shrug: Which is a pretty scary statistic!! :shock:


----------



## Smile4me

Hey Casey hun ;-) Yes back to work on my daughters 10th B-day she is so damn cute!!!!
Hi Reedsgirl :)

Well Lou I have to be completely honest without sounding like loosey goosey.. ha! I did not tear with any of my children but they were all 6 lbs and 7lbs so not too big just long21inches...But I feel very blessed to have gone through extremely easy births, as I've stated before no tears, no stitches, no hard labour I never went into labour on my own either I mean I had contractions but they always broke my water and bam within an hour I was having a baby.... so I think each person is different and I always always expected the worst so i would be prepared. I even gave natural birth to the twins even though they were not alive, that is kind of very odd. I think my body was just made for giving bith lol...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I tore cause they had to use the vaccuum and forceps to help get her out. My labor was short only 6 hours but she turned breech and most of the time during labor was spent trying to turn her...my dr was against c section unless baby was in disstress. We did get her turn but she was sunny side up and that also makes for a harder delevery...I would get her head out and think I was done and stopped and she would suck back in. LOL About 2 hours into pushing her heart rate was dropping so the moved us to surgery room and gave me half hour to get her out or he was doing a section and the he helped me out with the vaccum that didn't work it keep popping off and then went to forceps. We got her out...funny shaped head and a few bruises. They spent 45 min sewing me up. She was 6lbs 11oz

Although with her sister who was 8lb 5oz and brother who was 8lbs 11oz I didn't tear.


----------



## Smile4me

oh and I'm sorry you arent sleeping well hun :( That sucks!! Just try to be active during the day to wear yourself out by the night. :)


----------



## Smile4me

eeeeeeeeek that would be my worst nightmare OMG forceps, suctions, NO thanks just do a damn c section and get it over with :) UGH I want to toss my lunch now....lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL. Sorry Verna...I was young and dumb. Didnt realize I had a choice or I would have said cut me open take her out. LOL


----------



## Smile4me

LOL I know sweetie, we rely on our Dr's and sometimes it doesnt work out the way we expect it to. I should have been HIGH risk with the twins as they were monoamniotic twins .. (in the same sac) but not siamese they were identical though and he went on vacation the week I lost them a month before their due date... Hindsight I should have been on complete bed rest for the entire pregnancy but I was young and didnt know any better either but hey now I have three angels right... :)


----------



## kcw81

wow happy birthday to your DD! any plans for her?

Lou I am not feeling anythingout of the norm, just the rib pain and some leg cramps. I seriously think you will go first!! I feel so far away from it with no symptoms or BH contractions or anything ever! It sounds like Verna got lucky with the no tearing. Why must they use forceps and suction? because the baby doesn't want to come out?

Sandi your birth with the breech daughter sounds a bit horrific! was it traumatic?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So sorry hun. XX Yes and your angels are watching over you.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

kcw81 said:


> wow happy birthday to your DD! any plans for her?
> 
> Lou I am not feeling anythingout of the norm, just the rib pain and some leg cramps. I seriously think you will go first!! I feel so far away from it with no symptoms or BH contractions or anything ever! It sounds like Verna got lucky with the no tearing. Why must they use forceps and suction? because the baby doesn't want to come out?
> 
> Sandi your birth with the breech daughter sounds a bit horrific! was it traumatic?

It was scary at the time. I was 19 and my first and I just really remember it all being really tense and the Dr actually said to me " don't stop pushing unitl I f*cking tell you". I remember that to this day. But once Ashleigh was out and crying it all was forgotten. Does that make sense?


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Sandi

Well since she is with her dad on her Birthday this year :( We did Celebrate last night, took her shopping, bought her an Oreo Cake, and she gets to have a sleepover so she's all psyched about that. All the kids are on winter break so we have to do it next weekend.


----------



## kcw81

yeah a sleepover is exactly the best gift to give her, they love that shit!

sandi your doc sounded really harsh! how scary, sorry about that experience. is your daughter healthy and doing well these days?

-Does anyone remember or know what it looks like to lose your mucus plug?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep Ashleigh is almost 16 now and doing great. :) 

I remember it looking like snot with blood mixed in...like a glob.


----------



## babyloulou

Have you lost your plug Casey? 

Sandi- that sounds like a horrible first birth! And what a nasty doctor! :-( Verna your story is much better! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

I don't know! PRObably not. I mean, I had a lot of discharge this AM when I went to wipe - it reminded me of the days when I would have a lot of EWCM near ovulation, but a little more than that. I heard that mucus plug stuff is tinged pink usually.


----------



## babyloulou

I don't think it is always pink- I've heard people say it's like snot!? X


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I don't know that it always has to be pink tinged. I am off to google. LOL


----------



## kcw81

YEah it was kind of like snot, I wonder if the plug is starting to loosen up so stuff comes out? did Suz or anyone else mention this? Have you noticed more discharge yet Lou?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Found this...has some yucky pics

https://www.google.com/images?hl=en...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=2&ved=0CCwQsAQwAQ


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh and there is ther pics in it but gives you a idea.


----------



## kcw81

omg sandi I am going to puke!! I am off to the bathroom now to vomit. haha. I can't look at those anymore but maybe mine sort of looked like that but more clear. yuck!!!


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Hey Casey hun ;-) Yes back to work on my daughters 10th B-day she is so damn cute!!!!
> Hi Reedsgirl :)
> 
> Well Lou I have to be completely honest without sounding like loosey goosey.. ha! I did not tear with any of my children but they were all 6 lbs and 7lbs so not too big just long21inches...But I feel very blessed to have gone through extremely easy births, as I've stated before no tears, no stitches, no hard labour I never went into labour on my own either I mean I had contractions but they always broke my water and bam within an hour I was having a baby.... so I think each person is different and I always always expected the worst so i would be prepared. I even gave natural birth to the twins even though they were not alive, that is kind of very odd. I think my body was just made for giving bith lol...

oh my gosh Verna, you are such a strong woman- I cant imagine giving birth to my child that was already deceased, absolutely heart wrenching and devestating :cry: I know at the L&D units I work at, when that happens a lot of the nurses need debriefing as its so hard on them even. I am so sorry for all you have gone through, just preparing you for your perfect baby that will be here soon :hugs:

Suz- hope you feel better soon....gosh I would be scared to look down there too :blush: what we women have to go through. How is little Samuel?

Ellen- you do sound close, fx'd it happens soon

Sandi- you might be at the start of loosing your mucous plug :shrug: wow, so exciting, 2 of you could be anytime now.

Lou- hope you get some sleep soon.

I do find I am a very restless sleeper now, where I used to go to sleep in one position before.

oh and I have a funny story for you ladies, remember that $250 handicap parking ticket I got (was not very visible with signs ect...) well I phoned them and complained and basically they said it was my problem and to stuff it and good luck fighting it- well in a very calm voice I told them that I will be looking at taking this public and exposing them on the news ect... (the parking here has been in the news several times with negative publicity) and she didnt care. So I was like fine, whatever, I'll just pay it, (cant win right) and looks like they have cancelled my ticket :rofl:
apparently idle threats from a pregnant woman might have worked


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know...it is yuck. I couldn't believe people took pics but at least we could get a idea.


----------



## Smile4me

Oh totally skipping the pictures NOT going to happen after your birthing story LOL
I'm already feeling wobbly at the knees after that.


----------



## SBB

They broke my waters and my plug came out - there was shit loads of it, globs of blood, red and brown. But initially I think it's snotty with pink tinge or red... 

If I get time later i will do my birth story. I want to write it soon so I don't forget it all. 

Yes KC I am very emotional, I have had about 3 panic attacks today where I can't get my breath and can't stop crying, just thinking about the whole thing, the birth, the stitches, everything. 

I would have a c section in a second, and I'd also definitely have an epi! I wish I had... 

Ok my mum told me off for being on my phone so I'll come back when she's gone home :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

haha cat good job with the idle threats! that was me by the way talking about my plug, not sandi. hopefully not sandi right cuz she is 25 weeks!


----------



## kcw81

oh suz you had no pain meds at all? ouch!!!!! you poor thing! I am so sorry, hopefully the panic attacks will subside as you recover and rest and get used to Sam.


----------



## SBB

Kc I had snotty stuff after dtd - usually a day or 2 after. If you've dtd it could jut be that... 
Oops my mum told me off again!! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

ooooo Casey you probably did lose it hun yay you might go right on time then... Holy Shit I can't believe that you all are so close. I can't believe on Valentines day I would have been holding my little bean :( Oh well things happen for a reason I just need to think positively (New Years Resolution) Enjoy what I have in my life not what I don't have!!!!!!

Ellen how are you coming along hun? any contractions??

OMG Cat that is hillarious, I'm so glad you did that what a crock in the first place!


----------



## kcw81

yikes your mom needs to butt out!! give you a break suz! yeah it maybe was from the sex on saturday - that could cause it.


----------



## Smile4me

Suz you had NO PAIN MEDS??????????????


----------



## Smile4me

OK speaking of funny stories, I just ran to the restroom and of course I'm checking my cervix like a phene... anyway this lady who I recognize as someone I know through voice is talking on the phone while she is going to the restroom and not just number one, she is all doing her business on the freaking phone!!!! While talking so I know who she is... that is soooo gross and LOUD!!!! :sick:


----------



## kcw81

Verna that is sick! what a weirdo, who does that right in public restroom, talking on the phone and doing number 2?? at the workplace? ughhh! that lady is weird.


----------



## SBB

I had gas and air and tens, and an injection. I don't even know what it was - maybe meptid(?) but I don't think it did much, just made me kind of sleepy between the contractions. They didn't hurt any less that's for sure! 

Aw kc my mum was only teasing me - sort of! She's been amazing I wouldn't have eaten or anything without her here! 
If any of you have someone who can come and be with you, and won't annoy you too much, I'd def recommend it. She is cooking, cleaning etc while we take care of sammuel and try to sleep... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

oh that is nice Suz, I am glad you have her to help. I guess that would be nice to have an extra hand, especially when you are trying to recover and heal. Well good job lady doing the birth without an epi!


----------



## Smile4me

Yes Major Kudos hun, that's awesome!!! I had an epi with all .. I'm a wimp!


----------



## kcw81

you are anything but a wimp verna, please!


----------



## Smile4me

When it comes to pain omg I am a NINNY! lol I can't even take care of my daughters flesh wounds, My daughter got scratched by the cat and it looked like a gaping hole to me and my husband said it was just a deep scratch, I can't stand the site of blood.

Suz hun you deserve a MOMMY Medal for that one!!! but you will get the laughs, smiles, hugs, kisses and all the goodness that comes with being a mother, You are now a Mother! That is sooo awesome! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## babyloulou

Verna's right Suz! When all the pain and emotions finally wear off you'll be a happy Mummy! :thumbup: 

Verna- I can't have an epi at the birth centre I'm going to- it's gas and air and Tens only!


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls!

Suz - I have to laugh at your mom telling you off for being on the phone :haha:
I only WISH there was someone who could come stay with us who wouldn't annoy me!! I thought my in-laws were ok, but this past week has shown me that my MIL gives me a headache and my stepMIL makes me want to scream!!!

I'm more scared of interventions than I am of natural things... I'm scared of c-sections, an epi, forceps etc! :( I was totally terrified of tearing, but now I've decided I'm only afraid of a BAD tear.


----------



## Smile4me

what is gas/air/and tens????


----------



## lisaf

we don't get gas & air here... its nitrous mixed with oxygen basically.
I'm SO mad we don't get it! :(


----------



## Smile4me

so its just gas and air literally? What about pain medication to help numb the nether regions?


----------



## kcw81

Does gas and air leave you feeling a bit high and foggy, out of it? I don't think it helps at all with the uterus and foof area pains.


----------



## lisaf

well, from what I hear, the gas & air get you kind of high and make you care less about the pain? 
So its a great coping mechanism. The benefit is that it wears off FAST so if you are reacting badly, you can just stop it and be back to normal quickly. This also means that if any of it gets to the baby, the effects should wear off fast also. None of the US pain meds wear off that fast.


----------



## kcw81

that seems strange to sit there and get kind of silly and high to cope with the pain! but it must work a lot of the time because of how popular it is in UK.


----------



## Smile4me

Casey when is your next appointment?


----------



## babyloulou

Gas and Air is supposed to help you relax between contractions and help regulate your breathing to control your contractions- it's not an actual pain relief. Same with TENS- it's a machine you use in early labour that you attach to your back with pads and it gives you small electric shocks to try and distract you from the pain of the contractions- only works in early labour though! The two pain options here are mainly a Pethidine injection or an epi- but neither are available in Birthing Centres- only hospitals.


----------



## SBB

Breast feeding feels like baby Jesus has razor blades in his mouth, it hurts so much :cry: someone who's done it please tell me it gets better.. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Gas and air must be what drugs are like! When baby Jesus stops attacking me I'll write my birth story and explain, but it doesn't help with the pain, just makes you care a little less, except when you're actually having the pain! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Suz - I haven't done it, but I have heard that sometimes an improper latch can hurt more... but sometimes it just hurts to start with. Get some nipple cream to soothe your nipples after so they don't get chapped etc... but 99% of the time, it gets WAY better... sometimes in a week, sometimes it takes a little longer. But by 1 month it should not be painful in the slightest...
or so I hear


----------



## Smile4me

I'm sorry hun, I sure did try and I couldnt do it :( I felt soooo bad and like a loser at that moment but after talking with so many women, I realized some women can and some women simply cannot! do you have lactation nurses there? 

Hows baby Jesus doing, is he sleeping, are you getting any sleep hun?


----------



## SBB

He's latching on perfectly, it just hurts so much. I put my finger in his mouth and his suck is so hard that I can't imagine any way it could not hurt! Maybe it's cos my milk is just coming in. I'm going to try expressing now and see if that hurts as much. If not I may have to try and do that... 

I was going to write my birth story but Danny says I'm too tired and while Sammuel is asleep I have to sleep, so sorry I'll do it next time I'm awake and allowed! 
For now here's some pics: 

With Granny Alli 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050790.jpg

Sammuel and Auntie Samuelle! 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050775.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050824.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050827.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050986.jpg

Granny Alli and Auntie Harrie 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050799.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050737.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050883.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050773.jpg

Uncle Jack 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050831.jpg

With Daddy 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050893.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050901.jpg

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Suz- he's so beautiful! He's got such a gorgeous face! So beautiful :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

oh he is darling suz!! he is perfect!! I am sorry your boob hurts so much! hopefully that will ease up as you get less engorged. I have heard that pumping may ease some of the pressure in the actual boob but I don't know what to do about the nipple pain with a strong little sucker like Sam!! I hope you can call a lactation consultant.

Verna I am seeing the doc on friday..


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- a girl I went to Pregnancy Yoga with sent me all the information their teacher had sent them. Here's the information off the attachment that was about breastfeeding. Some are numbers to ring and some are websites that are supposed to be good.... :hugs:


SUPPORT AVAILABLE 
BREASTFEEDING SUPPORT:

*Catherine (breastfeeding counsellor) &#8211; 07932050856
*NCT breastfeeding line - 0300 330 0771 (8am-10pm, 365 days a year)
*https://www.kellymom.com/# - lactation consultants info site &#8211; lots of info!!
*https://www.breastfeedingnetwork.org.uk/ - info on medication, thrush, mastitis etc
*https://www.breastfeedingonline.com/newman.shtml &#8211; info on positioning and attachment, incr. supply, alternative methods of feeding EBM etc.

PARENTING SUPPORT
* NCT enquiries line 0300 3300 770
*https://www.netmums.com/ - local support network
* National BF helpline (ABM/BF network) - 0844 20 909 20
*https://www.fathersdirect.com/index.php?nID=54 
*https://www.workingfamilies.org.uk/ 
*https://www.parentlineplus.org.uk/ - 0808 800 2222	- 24 hour confidential line


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw suz hes lovely and a little cute awww i carnt wait to have one x x x


----------



## lisaf

aw Suz, how lovely!!! Thanks for sharing all those pictures!!
Try and find a lactation consultant. There are also nipple shields which can help but are tricky to use I think? It may just be a matter of toughening up your nipples.
They say not to express milk (except to relieve engorgement when your boobs are so hard that the baby can't latch) for the first month or so. The first month or so can be crucial in establishing your supply and pumps just are not as good at doing that as babies are. 
I just have a friend who wanted to BF but got off to a very bad start and struggled for months to get her supply up, so I wanted to give you a heads up on that!


----------



## SBB

I just pumped some milk, there's loads! I might have to try and alternate.. I will keep trying on the boob but I am already feeling so delicate and weepy it's just making me cry :cry: 

I can't sleep so I'm going to write my birth story now... Will post it soon. 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz- I'm sorry you are feeling so rubbish- I think it is normal to feel like that (I know that doesn't make you feel any better though) :hugs: Like Lisa said those nipple shields are supposed to help- they sell them in Boots- I think they take a lot of pressure of your nipples xx


----------



## lisaf

Aw Suz, its totally normal to be overwhelmed and feel everything 100x what you normally would.
Get some help and support if you can for BFing!

It would be wonderful if you ended up with more milk than you knew what to do with ...though I understand it can be a huge hassle too.


----------



## kcw81

its okay suz, you are amazing giving birth to a little angel who is so perfect and you did it without and epi. you can definitely handle breastfeeding - I know it. Don't give up and don't worry you have a lot of time on your hands to master it, its only your first couple days trying and it takes awhile to get it right and to ease up on the painfulness of it. or so I have heard! Geez do any of us in CC grads have experience with this they can help? I Guess Laura and Kell and Verna all ended up bottle feeding, and I am not sure about Sandi.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Suz Sammuel is perfect!! Beautiful! 

As far as Bfing..the first few days are the toughest. Your nipples will be sore and be sure when are finished nursing your dry well and express a bit of milk and rub it into your areola. It helps since you cant use lotion. Are you using any kind of soap on them? That will tend to dry them out more and cause you more pain. Basically your nipples have to develop kinda like a callous to it. It won't look like one but they will adjust. And the more you BF the better off you are...pumping will help keep the supply going if you absolutely need to pump but I was taught not to pump unless baby just will not feed.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I BF both my girls...didn't my son. But planning on Bfing Gunner. 

YOu will want the baby to take in as much of you nipple and areola as possible.


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- have you still got the breastfeeding dvd they give you at the hospital? Just wondering if watching it and trying to copy the latch would help?? x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well she said he was latching on well...I honestly believe and this is my opionion only that BFing tough. The skin there is sensitive.


----------



## babyloulou

Ouch!! It doesn't sound fun! :-(


----------



## lisaf

you tube might be a good place to go too? Or do they censor it for some stupid reason?


----------



## lisaf

yeah, it can just hurt, but its supposed to hurt more if the latch isn't quite right...so worth trying anything to make sure its in the least painful situation, you know?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

It kinda becomes second nature after your nipples toughen up. I am thinking since it has been so long...it will be a bit painful for me again.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Really ladies...if she has the hang of latching on videos won't really help. Its just a matter of the skin getting tough.


----------



## babyloulou

My midwife is insistent it shouldn't hurt at all if the latch is completely spot-on! I find that very, very hard to believe though because every woman says it absolutely kills!! :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

:dohh: 
Does that not hurting thing also fall into the 28 day cycle, day 14 ovulation thing that 'every woman' should have?? :haha:

Girls... I'm having a VERY bitchy day here!!! Everyone around me (not you girls) is bugging the CRAP out of me! :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

babyloulou said:


> My midwife is insistent it shouldn't hurt at all if the latch is completely spot-on! I find that very, very hard to believe though because every woman says it absolutely kills!! :shrug:



I don't agree with that at all Lou. Yes getting them to latch on perfect it tough but really think about the sucking motion your lo is making on your skin its friction and what happens when you put friction on that same place over and over for a period of time to a tender area. It gets sore but eventually builds up a tougher piece of skin.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I can believe it Sandi- i don't see how it can be anything but sore with what the baby is actually doing! Ouch! :lol:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Are you going to Bf Lou?


----------



## SBB

Lou, the woman on the breast feeding course said it doesn't hurt if they're on right.... It's a lie. 
The MW was here earlier and I put him on she said it was perfect and that's what he's been doing all the time. 
It's just they're sensitive I guess, we should have to do nipple toughening exercises as part of pregnancy!! I will persevere... 
Thank you for those links by the way... 

I'm going to try and go to bed now. I'll stop promising my birth story and just post it when I've done it!! Sorry :blush: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I have heard that toughening up the nipples before birth can help... but I have no idea how you're supposed to do that... sandpaper? :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

YOu get some rest Suz. Did you read my question about the soap and expressing milk after you have nursed?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

lisaf said:


> I have heard that toughening up the nipples before birth can help... but I have no idea how you're supposed to do that... sandpaper? :haha:

Lisa that is hilarious!!


----------



## SBB

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Suz Sammuel is perfect!! Beautiful!
> 
> As far as Bfing..the first few days are the toughest. Your nipples will be sore and be sure when are finished nursing your dry well and express a bit of milk and rub it into your areola. It helps since you cant use lotion. Are you using any kind of soap on them? That will tend to dry them out more and cause you more pain. Basically your nipples have to develop kinda like a callous to it. It won't look like one but they will adjust. And the more you BF the better off you are...pumping will help keep the supply going if you absolutely need to pump but I was taught not to pump unless baby just will not feed.

Thanks sandi I appreciate the advice... I will keep trying... I def don't want to give up on it... 

:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

You will get it Suz. Praying for you hun.


----------



## lisaf

grrr, so I googled and apparently they do NOT recommend toughening up the nipples in advance. 
They just keep saying that having the proper latch is all thats needed :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Lisa :rofl: 

Sandi I won't use soap or anything, I have dime nipple cream that's like really thick Vaseline so I'll dry, put that on and a nipple pad. Do you think that's ok? 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wish it was just that easy Lisa. I really wonder if the MW and dr that say that have ever BFed? I have a friend who is a BF consulant for the state and even she says it tough till your nipples toughen up.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

SBB said:


> Lisa :rofl:
> 
> Sandi I won't use soap or anything, I have dime nipple cream that's like really thick Vaseline so I'll dry, put that on and a nipple pad. Do you think that's ok?
> 
> X x x

I never used the cream but I am sure it will help. Fx it does. I always did the milk express thing. XX


----------



## babyloulou

Have you got any Lansinoh Lanolin Suz? I know that's the nipple cream that people highly recommend?


----------



## lisaf

Lou - I've heard you have to make sure you're not allergic to lanonin first :dohh: apparently some women don't know they are and it makes things worse but they don't realize its the cream!

Reeds - that info is straight from the LLL website!! Theoretically they are all experts and usually BF'd.


----------



## babyloulou

Well I hope I'm not allergic to it then as I have about 3 tubes of it ready and waiting!! I was advised by soooo many people to buy it that I ended up stocking up! :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know Lisa I was being sarcastic. LOL


----------



## lisaf

lol

Lou... maybe try some of it right now on an area that is not normally sensitive?
Though I think if you were allergic to wool that might be an indication of lanonlin sensitivity? :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Yeh lou that's what I have. It's so thick it's hard to get out the tube. Start using it straight away as I didn't til today, because it wasn't hurting at first... I reckon it's good stuff though :D maybe use it now!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- Well to be honest I am allergic to everything at the moment!! I developed full on ezcema and allergies as soon as I got pregnant! I definitely couldn't wear wool without itching like a bitch at the minute so maybe it'll be no good for me! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- maybe I'll test it on a nipple now see if I have a reaction!! :lol: 

How's everything else? Is Sammuel crying much? 

P.S: Sorry I've been spelling his name wrong- only just noticed it's with 2 'm's! :dohh: I'll also add him to the front page now I'm finally on my laptop and not my iphone x


----------



## lisaf

lol... well nipples are sensitive anyway! I'd try it somewhere else first!
When I had a nipple/rash issue in high school it took MONTHS to go away!


----------



## babyloulou

Well my boobs were one of the worst affected areas during the pregnancy rashes so I guess I am sensitive there anyway!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Is anyone else on here thinking of cloth diapers?


----------



## babyloulou

No I'm not Sandi. I thought about it for a bit but decided to go with disposable. 

Just realised I didn't answer your question earlier- yes I am planning on giving breastfeeding a try. I won't let the midwifes make me feel guilty if I go on to formula though- they like to make you feel very, very guilty in the UK! :nope:


----------



## lisaf

A teensy part of me thinks thats a good thing... because I do feel sad when many women just don't want to try because its just something they're not familiar with... so the more women who do it, the more 'normal' it is etc etc...
BUT as someone who may have to FF and seeing many moms struggle to BF and have to go to formula anyway... we do NOT need the guilt trip!!!!


----------



## lisaf

ok reeds.. you suck :haha: I am totally thinking of giving cloth diapering a try now!! 
I had decided not to do it (and still am not sure how to deal with 'solids'.. ICK)

I figure I will want disposables at the start because of the umbilical cord and meconium poops. I plan on trying a few cloth (maybe bumgenius?) but relying mostly on disposables until I know how the cloth is working for me. Kind of my timid way of transitioning, lol...
I know you're not supposed to buy tons of any brand or at least not many in the bigger sizes until you get a chance to try them out. And its highly recommended to start off with used cloth (or 'preloved' hehe) since its much cheaper in case it doesn't work well with your LO

Now I'm off to google around and see what is out there and pick up a few to try! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay Lisa. LOL I just found bumgenius. I am contemplating them as well. I think we have decided the first week will use disposable cause we have bought some and since this is Tj's first I would like for him to be comfortable changing him. I am still researching and trying to come up with the best plan but I am go wanting to do this. 

Suz I found BFing help on here. They pair you with a champion who can help you with all your concerns...I know in the UK things are adviced different than here. here is the link
https://www.babyandbump.com/breastf...rsonal-bnb-champion-one-one-support-here.html


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi Kel I see you. ;)


----------



## lisaf

Reeds - I'm currently reading up all I can on cloth diapering... the whole prefolds vs. pockets thing is like a foreign language! I have no clue!
Nothing wrong with using disposables at first! There are some unique factors with a newborn (umbilical and meconium) that make cloth diapers not always the best choice at first!

I'll let you know what I find. Right now I just want illustrations on what all these different styles of cloth are and how to use them, pros and cons!

I've heard with natural fibers you have to 'strip' them first? Like 5-7 washes&dries to strip out the natural oils? Hmmm....


----------



## NurseKel

Suz, he is absolutely gorgeous!!! He is so alert and looks so inquisitive already. I think there is something about these Clomid boys being super adorable and smart. LOL Cade is doing so many things that I can't believe. As for BF I don't have any advice but I know quite a few UK ladies on my September Stars thread that have been BFing successfully for three to four months now. They are a wonderful group so feel free to hope over to our parenting thread and tell them I sent you. 
Please ladies don't feel bad if you can't BF. I honestly don't see the big deal about it personally. As you all know I didn't BF either one of my kiddos and they are perfect. I don't think kids could be any healthier, happier or more bonded to me than they are. Wonderful if BF works, wonderful if it doesn't.
Casey, can't wait to hear about your appt this week. Getting soooo close now!
Ellen, have that dang baby already. You are going to be the highlight of my year just finding out what's been cooking in there.
Sandi, love ya woman but are you a glutton for punishment? Seriously cloth diapers??? ROFL! 
Lisa, on hormonal days like today don't make us put you in BNB timeout. LOL
You know it has been crazy lately because I love seeing all you ladies finally having your babies but it makes me miss pregnancy and makes me want another one. What the hell am I thinking...??? LOL


----------



## NurseKel

Hi darling! I was typing my long above reply...lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know I have been researching like crazy which makes me 99% sure I want to give this a go. They have come a long way since my Granny used cloth diapers. LOL And I didn't realize there was so many choices out there. I do like the liner idea but yet I can't grasp around my head what size to start out with and how much to buy should I stick with the old style prefold or go with the new way. I have about 3 months to figure it out. Which by the way my family thinks I am crazy for wanting to do this!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes Kel I think I am glutton for punishment...but with being a SAHM I really think it will work. I will use disposable while we are out espically since my oldest plays ball and we have long days out but when we are home I am slapping cloth on this boy. LOL 

How is mr Cade doing?


----------



## NurseKel

I'm with the family! LOL I am pretty sure my cousin tried them with her last baby but I think it was very short lived. Don't get me wrong, I love cloth diapers. They make great burp clothes...rofl! A nurse friend I work with bought me a huge pack and they are wonderful. Especially since Cade is an optimal spitter upper!


----------



## NurseKel

Girl, he is so great! He makes me sad because with him I am really noticing the time flying. He is already 14.6 lbs and who knows how long he is. He is already in 9 month clothes because he is long like his daddy. We have already figured at his rate in less than a month we will have to bump up to 12 months. He ate his first solids on saturday and so far has had rice cereal, peaches and sweet potatoes. All which he loves by the way...lol. He is already trying to sit up by himself and has already rolled over a few times. It's scary! lol


----------



## kcw81

Kel you want another one already?? crazy girl! seriously I am amazed at how cute and perfect these CC boys have been so far. I am afraid I am the one who is going to break the trend and have something wrong with mine!! I know thats awful to think about but I can't help it. I just hope he comes out normal and healthy and perfect and everything else isn't a big deal to me.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I stay up with your pics on FB he is so adorable. THey grow so fast. I am still in shock that Gunner was over 2lbs at the last scan...if he is that big at 25weeks what in the world is he going to weigh at birth!!??? I am ready for him to be here but since this is my last one I am sad cause I know he will grow too fast


----------



## NurseKel

Casey, nonsense! Your Clomid boy will be just as awesome as the rest of the ladies on here!
Sandi, I would not want to be you in four more months! LOL


----------



## NurseKel

Okay ladies, I would love to keep chatting but it's after 10 and I still gotta get Cade down with me shortly after. Good night honeys! Talk soon
Good luck and labor vibes to the ones that need it!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know Kel!! Good night hun!! Give Cade a hug from his cyber aunt. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi: How is everyone today? X

Kel- lovely to see you on here and glad to hear Cade is doing so well :hugs:

Ellen- have you got your Internet sorted? Any niggles yet? X

Suz- how are you feeling this morning? X

Jess- how are you? Not seen you much lately? X

AFM- I have had 2 hours sleep last night!! It's getting worse and worse and worse!! I am feeling constantly sick from the lack of sleep- driving me mad! :growlmad:


----------



## Rudeollie

Back online and cant possibly comment on everythin so just a brief HI! And glad everyone is well!

Suz - Those pics are beautiful! He is a gorgeous boy xxx Persevre with the BF is the onlyadvice Ive been given - hurts like hell but if you an get over the first few weeks you will be ok........................So my cousins hve BOTH said and one of them had to battle mastitis too ouch! Buty its easier said than done I know!

F*uck all from me, midwife in an hour and after many panic attacks on the matter from 3am today I will be having to push for induction...................So not how I wanted this to go but no choice. The longer it ges on the more upset and paranoid Im getting. Ive now convinced myself something is wrong with the baby cos its started doing this new jerky move thats like its fitting inside me. Then my mind flits to me and has me convinced something is going to happen to me - Ive thought about heart failuer in surgery, MRSA, all sorts of f*cked up things! Its horrid!

Doubt they will want me in today so will post back xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Ellen! That baby is making you wait!! Little bugger! Makes me think it's a boy...... :shrug: You should have messaged me at 3 when you were in a panic! I NEVER sleep! :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Is is really getting you down now honey? Are you 41 and 2 now? Or are my Maths off? They won't leave you much longer now surely!! X


----------



## SBB

Ellen honestly don't worry about being induced, push for it, cry whatever you have to, I honestly don't think its bad to be induced at all... Anything to get him/her out!!! 

Good luck Hun I hope they listen. And there is NOTHING wrong, you're upset and your mind is wondering, baby is just fine I promise :hugs:

Lou I'm feeling a bit better, got some sleep which is good! Sammuel won't settle in his basket though he'll only sleep with one of us... Not very easy, but may look at getting a co-sleeping cot... 
I'm sorry you can't sleep - that sucks cos you want to try and get the most of it now you can :( 

Ellen if they give you date/time for induction, seriously SLEEP AND EAT until the time comes. Honestly get as much energy up as possible. 

Yay sandi I'm using cloth diapers! :happydance: I will post the link to the ones we've got... But I love them. We are using disposables for the frst few days just to get used to changing and also cos they were free! And the poo is like tar now! But yeh they have a liner you pop in that catches the main big poos and you just flush that. I'll get some pics of sammuel in one when we strt using them! 

I'll find proper link but www.teamlollipop.co.uk and they're the pop and gro ones. 
Two sizes, size 1 and 2, each adjustable for several sizes... And so cute!! 

Thanks so much for that breastfeeding link, I'm going to go on there now. I found it a little better in the night and my mum is bringing nipple shields so I'll try those... 

I would say that the pump is fantastic (medela swing) so if you find you can't do it girls you can always express instead. I'm going to talk to the midwife about it today anyway. 

Ok gotta get some food, later! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

So glad you're feeling a bit better today Suz. You sound a lot brighter today! :thumbup:

Have you tried swaddling Sammuel in the basket? Someone said it is supposed to be like being cuddled for the baby x 

Yay! I have the Medela Swing breast pump- someone has given it to me. Just got to sterilise it properly as I feel a bit funny with it being second hand! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on much. Went to Cambridge for the day yesterday. Was really lovely, but we went on a really long walk that wiped me out!! :haha:

Suz, Sammuel is gorgeous. I love those photos!! Sorry that you're on an emotional rollercoaster and the bf-ing isn't going to plan, but I'm sure things will settle down for you. :hugs: 

Ellen, hope you get some good news today! :hugs:

Sandi, I'm going to be using combination of cloth and eco disposable nappies. We're using tots bots nappies I think. We ordered them last week and hope they'll be arriving today.

:hi: to all you other ladies. Hope you're all ok. :hug: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo... just noticed I'm on my last flower!! EEK!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Jess- congrats on the ticker! :happydance: 

I swear the rest of you put me to shame with all your exercise! :lol: I can't even walk the dogs I'm so lazy and uncomfortable!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

We have a scan and appt on Thursday and hopefully find out when they plan to deliver Baby Peach... I kind of think of myself as having months left to go and all you ladies being closer to birth than me... I think I may be in denial! :rofl:

Pram and travel system arrive today! Have no idea where we're going to store it... you don't really think about that when you're picking pretty colours and matching accessories!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

We've got ours up in our nursery as I just can't decide where it's all gonna live! These babies take up so much room! :lol:

I suppose an advantage of your planned delivery is that you know what is happening and when- it takes a lot of the helplessness out of it! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks for the messages girls xxx :hugs:

Right well this is the state of play - Still NO progress in my nethers but she thinks babys turned. Called to book us in for induction on Friday as 12 days over is the EARLIEST they induce here!!! Fully booked for then AND saturday so they agreed it was gettin too close to week 42 on Sunday!??!?!? No shit - seen as I'll BE 42 weeks then :dohh:

So I have to call to check bed status Thursday morning and if one's free Im in for a pessary, then another, then waters broken if the pessaries are doing anything. If not its a horrid drip and epidural :nope: And if failing ALL that - csection...............She did say its VERY rare to go that far tho............I told her she hadnt met my body and baby :haha:

Suz - Im already taking your advice honey. Im going to bed for the next day and only coming out for food, might not even get washed til I leave the house :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Ellen, that doesn't sound like much fun, but at least they're going to do something. I don't quite understand how they know they don't have any beds... I mean I know that women get booked in for planned deliveries etc... but surely they have some beds free for spontaneous labours and births... Of which you could have one seeing as you're essentially an emergency case now... :hug: to you hon. Enjoy staying in bed!


----------



## SBB

Hun honestly don't worry, I'd rather have all those things than what I had!!! I had the drip put in as after they broke my waters I didn't progress AT ALL for 2 hours (I was gutted) but as she put it in (and fucked it up, blood EVERYWHERE!!) I got going straight away so they didn't actually put the drip up. 

Jess yay for last ticker and for the pram coming!! I agree having it planned is great, you can totally rest up before hand etc...

Everyone is so close now! :happydance:

Lou don't feel bad - I did no exercise either!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and no haven't tried swaddling yet but we have a swaddling blanket so might try later. Yesterday day time he'd settle in the basket but not at night :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Glad they've booked you in Ellen! :thumbup: I've been told it'll be 13 days overdue before I got induced here. Chesterfield hospital don't consider you overdue until your 41 weeks! :shrug: There doesn't seem to be many set rules to this childbirth malarky does there!? :shrug: :dohh: 

How's Sammuel doing today Suz? How are your nipples today? How often are you having to feed? X


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ellen I can't believe they are still giving you such a hard time.XX I guess things in the US really are different. Honestly where I live most people never even hit 40 weeks...our drs are incuce and c section happy. If you want they give it. So I am defintately not use to hearing that they make you wait til your that far over due. I am nervous for you. Praying that lo makes his appearance soon. XXX

As for exercise I don't get off the couch much lately since I quit work. hehe I still have yet to take down my Christmas tree but its the plan for today after I get up the from the nap I am off to take. LOL


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies/Afternoon UKers :)

wow so much catching up to do ... OMG Suz Sammuel is absolutely Gorgeous at only a few days old, I can't imagine how gorgeous he will be in a few months but look at his mom and dad, I wouldnt expect anything else :)

Hi Jess hun glad to see your back
Hi Caz, Lou, Casey, Britt, Sandi, Lisa Hope I didnt miss anyone...
Ellen hun don't worry, I know it's easy for us to say relax, we are not the ones with the baby that will be 12 days overdue but hang in there sweetie try to get as much rest as you possibly can, you will need it!:hugs:

Lou hun I reallly hope you get your sleeping patterns back hun you can't wear yourself out before the LO arrives sweetie you need the rest :hugs:

AFM, I had some really sharp pains last night I'm assuming it was in my right ovary and it was there for about an hour before I decided to take tylenol and go to sleep.... any ideas? My breast are so big right now... dh was commenting how large they are:shrug: Also just went to the bathroom and checked cervix, high very soft and tinge of blood?


----------



## babyloulou

Have you already had positive ov signs earlier in the cycle Verna? X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw ellen it will be her soon hun aw it must be snug in there well afm cd1 af got me so fresh start we come x x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Yes maa'm I ovulated on the 16th day of my cycle so I am now 5dpo....


----------



## laura6914

hey girls, i havent read any posts, been away visiting family so can someone kindly update me? has suz and ellen had the babies yet? xxx


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, stupid BNB timed me out and didnt post my response.

Verna- ohh things sound like they might be progressing :thumbup: I have a good feeling for you this cycle because you were so laid back and just focused on the holidays. When will you be testing?

Suz- he is an angel, glad you are able to get some sleep. Those Co-sleeper beds are so cute and really reasonable.

Ellen- oh hon, we are all rooting for you. I know this must be so hard, its hard enough to carry a baby for 40 weeks, let alone having to go over....the good news is its literally days or hours away before you have your LO in your arms :hugs:

afm- just sent my boss an email stating I need a 5-10 minute phone meeting with him.. lol :wacko:


----------



## Smile4me

awwww Good Luck Cat on telling the boss :) You go girl!! do you have any bump pics for us hun... the baby is the size of a lemon that is sooo cute!

I am testing next Wed if I can hold off that long... I'll be 13dpo


----------



## Rudeollie

Thank you girls xxx Well got my mum back stayin with us....At least we can see the light at the end of the tunnel this week.

Verna I have everything crossed for a jan BFP for you my love!

Cat - good luck with the boss! Im sure he'll be over the moon for you xxx

Laura - Suz had her super gorgeous little man..........And I still fat and preggers! Boo!

Right off shopping for this week...............I really thought I wouldnt be doing it this week for giving birth! How wrong I was hey! x


----------



## laura6914

Had a read back,

Suz huge congrates hunny. He is absolutely gorgeous. He really is. Have you posted your birth story yet so i can have a nose?

Ellen im so sorry your feeling like s**t hun. Have you got an induction date booked? I hope LO one makes an appearence before that. FX.

Hope everyone is well. 

xxx


----------



## Smile4me

He/She will be here before you know it hun and it will all be worth it :)
YAY I can't wait!!!!


----------



## SBB

Verna everything crossed that's implantation bleeding!! :D 

Laura thank you, nope I haven't had the chance to write birth story yet but will soon.. 

Me and Sammuel have been having a lovely sleep together today :cloud9: now need to work on getting him settled in his basket at night... 

He's feeding every couple of hours lou. GET SOME NIPPLE SHEILDS!!!! They seem great I'm hoping they'll really help til my nipples toughen up! 

I fed Jesus and my other side was all wet - realised there was milk EVERYWHERE!! so much of the stuff, my boobs are HUGE and rock solid!! 

Ellen I am thinking of you Hun... At least you know there is a definite end in sight :hugs: I'm just soooo excited to find out what flavour you've got :happydance: have you asked that hubby tell you not the MW? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I've got to stop calling him Jesus :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz that is great that BF is going a little better. And I think whatever works for the little guy to sleep, I know at first you wanted to have him stay in his bassinet separate but if the only way to get him to stay down is in a co sleeper in the bed then have at it. I was of the mind that I wanted mine totally separate, sleeping in the crib from day one but if it turns out he is a hellion crying nonstop and needs me to be there for the first couple months I will have to be flexible and do what it takes. How are you feeling toward Samm? Are you feeling that gushing love all moms talk about? Are you feeling that toward Danny? 

Ellen girl That is exciting, you are having your baby friday!! Right?Unless you have it before that. Glad you are planning on just sleeping and resting and eating for the rest of the time. And then on thursday you can make sure you take a big number two! sometimes its nice to have it planned so you can be totally ready.

Verna are you doing clomid this time? I don't know what the stabbing pain would be since you are already 5 dpo. did you use smiley faces to test your ov this time? so you know for sure when you ov'ed?

Hi JEss, how exciting that you find out about peach ojn thursday! wonder what they will say.

Lou I am sorry you ain't getting sleep! Can you take naps to make up for it? I don't want you to be sleep deprived before the baby gets here. 

Good morning to everyone else!


----------



## lisaf

morning everyone!! (or afternoon!)

Wow Ellen you're almost there, the end is in sight!! Now that you have a plan, you know its possible your LO will come JUST to mess up your schedule, right? ;) I know its not worth getting your hopes up... but maybe if you do something like buy concert tickets for the night before induction, it will tempt fate for baby to come naturally? :haha:

Suz - glad its getting a little easier with the nipple shields!
Some babies LOVE swaddling so its totally worth a shot!


----------



## babyloulou

Afternoon girls- I am keeping up with the reading but too shattered to chat much! Just reading away slightly zombie-fied in my own little world! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

Yes Casey hun I used the ones you sent me and got a smiley on cd16 I am currently cd21 ...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well, the travel system has arrived and we've had a play!! It's not as big as I thought it was which is good, but the bummer is that the top has to be detached from the chassis to fold it down... don't know where we're going to store that. I had hoped we could use it as a moses basket, but it collapses when you place it on the floor so that won't work... Oh well, looks pretty! :)

Verna, I'm hoping and praying for a bfp for you this cycle hon. Sending you lots of :dust: 

Did you guys know that in Europe full term is classes as 41 weeks?! It avoids the overdue statistics I guess! 

Suz, my sister's LO won't sleep in his crib or cot... he'll sleep after a feed on a bean bag, but other than that it has to be in someone's arms or in my sister's bed... I think at this stage you just need to do whatever gets you and him the most amount of sleep. :hug: xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Could be implantation Verna! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

Does anyone or has anyone experienced pain during implantation??

Yay Jess for the travel system :)

Major heartburn today.... OH gosh I swore I would not symptom spot but I can't help it .lol


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo... Hope it's implantation Verna! Fingers crossed for you!! :hug: xx


----------



## lisaf

Suz - yeah, my friend's baby refused to sleep in the co-sleeper... he'd only nap in the bassinette on their pack n play.

When I picked my stroller I got one of the few systems that lets you leave the chair on when you fold down. They ALL seem to require that it comes off?
Can you leave it attached to the frame and use it as moses basket in the house? Lots of moses baskets rest in frames, so your frame just happens to have wheels and a push-bar? :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Verna - I had no 'pain', just period-like cramping


----------



## Peach Blossom

I had pain during implantation and spotting... I had it so bad I thought there was something wrong with me!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, sadly the wheels are too big on it to wheel it through to our living room... But I think what we'll do it store it in the bed room or something... won't be neat, but will be a solution. You really don't think about the whole folding it down thing when you're buying it... well you do, but they show you without the attachment on top and you don't think to question about the attachments! Well I didn't anyway... Will know next time! :)


----------



## Smile4me

OMG that's exactly how I feel I thought ... I've never had a bladder infection but I'm not frequently urinating... well anymore than usual but it def. started last night and through today just on the right side ... and the heartburn feeling I had before in May... OK must remain calm for another 7 days!!!!! ha!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope they're good signs!! xx


----------



## lisaf

we're all rooting for you Verna!!!!

Jess - I totally understand! I know my stroller fits down my narrow hallway (barely, lol!) but it won't fit through our bedroom because our bed is so huge it only has a narrow space for walking by. I did almost justify buying the bassinette attachment for the stroller because we could use it in the house... but I'm getting a bassinette anyway and I couldn't get the stroller over by my side of the bed anyway... :(


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-He's amazing. What a little ray of Sunshine! Congrats. As for the razors in his mouth, my pediatrician had to remind me that non-nutritive sucking can cause tiny blisters. Try to remedy with another coping device so your nipples don't get the brunt of it all...You prob already know that, but I remember the razor feeling well. Once he's had his fill, don't let him use you as a pacifier. ouch.

Verna-Hopefully this is it, Hun! I can't wait for your BFP!

Lou-Getting close! I'm actually surprised you made it this far!!! I thought for sure you'd go early.

Ellen-Ugh, what the crap. You must be a comfortable cot for baby! I cannot believe no progress!!! And what the heck; waiting until 42 weeks?! What's wrong with your mw?! What a hootch! Come on over and I'll break your water for you!!! I feel horrible for you!

KC-OMGosh, next week it could be you! Woot woot.

Lisa-How ya feeling?

Britt-How'd telling the boss go?

Laura, Kel-How are those sweet babies doing?

Jess-You're coming up too! YAY! Try to take it easy....

AFM-awesome weekend with the hubs, and he had a day off yesterday too. We went to IKEA, bought a new kitchen organizer/island thing to put under our window...a couple dressers for the DD, and a TV stand to lift the electronics up higher so the kids can't push buttons. I also found the wardrobe we'll be using for Connor. And we cleaned out Connor's room. Ahhhh, success. Now to fill it up.... ;)


----------



## lisaf

Onelildream said:


> Ellen-Ugh, what the crap. You must be a comfortable cot for baby! I cannot believe no progress!!! And what the heck; waiting until 42 weeks?! What's wrong with your mw?! What a hootch! *Come on over and I'll break your water for you!!! I feel horrible for you!*

PMSL!!!! I'm imagining you waving a plastic crochet hook as you say that! :) :rofl:


I forgot to tell you girls! DH felt the baby move last night!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Onelildream

YAY! That's the BEST, Lisa...

And, I'm sure I can find my crochet hook if you give me a few mins... ;)


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, I was soooo happy he felt it! It made me feel better that I wasn't imagining it :dohh: :haha:
AND, he was clearly kind of awed by it, but said he was a little disappointed... that he expected it to feel more definite than what he was feeling.
Which actually made me feel better since I was so disappointed last week etc with what I was pretty sure were movements but just weren't as dramatic/obvious as I expected :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: crochet hook :rofl: Have just been reading about induction techniques in the UK and I think I'd go for your version any day Chell! :haha: 

Lisa, was your OH very excited?! It's so cool when they can join in with it all finally! :hugs: 

I'm trying to cuddle Puss a little less at the moment to get him used to less attention when Baby Peach arrives... It's pretty hard when he won't take no for an answer... also he does the best dejected I'm sad look which I'm sure he's been practising in the mirror!


----------



## lisaf

hmm.. my orange cat is NOT good at taking 'no'.... she currently paces on your lap and if I put my laptop there, she decides walking across my boobs is just as good!
She's just so adorably annoying!! :rofl:
BUT, she's also easy to startle/shoo away so I'm not TOO worried for when the baby comes. Its our white cat who has been driving us nuts... she clawed a hole in the fabric under our box spring and climbed up inside it. I was poking her and she wouldn't budge!! We finally got her out, blocked the hole and she just keeps coming back and trying to get in... when we try to hiss at her to shoo her away, she just looks at us and starts purring :dohh:


----------



## TySonNMe

Eek!! Congrats Suz! I would love to read your birth story...when you have a chance of course!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Baby Peach really didn't do much in the way of moving around until fairly recently Lisa. She never really kicked, but now OH can actually see my belly rippling which freaks him out!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Verna I def had shooting stabbing pains at implantation... 

Can't remember what else you were talking about!! 

KC yes I suppose I do feel gushing love! We had such a lovely sleep today :D 
I won't lie though, it is INCREDIBLY hard work. 
Danny is being great, looking after me too. He was fab at the birth too. 
Oh and he bought me a pushing present!! I love it... It's a necklace, I'll find a pic and post a link. My mum and sisters helped him choose it :) 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Just saw the pictures of baby Sammuel...he is gorgeous Suz! Congrats again!


----------



## SBB

You lot wrote loads while I was typing!! 

Just going to give sammuel a bath, wish me luck!! 

Chell thanks you're right about as soon as he's full to get him off... 

Thanks Margaret! 

Lol my mum was threatening to go get a knitting needle and break my waters when they were pissung around at the hospital! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

By the way UK girls (and maybe US?) check out cheeky wipes, reusable baby wipes. They are so good! They get the poo and stuff off soooo much better than packs of wipes... Www.cheekywipes.co.uk maybe and they also save SOOOO much money! 

They smell lovely, you just put the clean ones in the clean pot, with some tea tree and something oil, and water. Use them and put them in the dirty pot, again with water and oil, in a mesh bag, then the whole bag goes in the machine, and you take them out and straight back into the clean pot (left wet). My mum is pissing herself and loves them so much she wants another baby just so she can get some :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry it's www.cheekywipes.com

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Good luck doing the bath suz! Are you doing just a sponge bath? 

About our fur babies, yah you guys better get them used to not as much attention. I am scared for my pup who gets to go to the dog park and play fetch for an hour everyday and lots of tug o war and other attention cuz I can't imagine going to the dog park in this cold weather with a newborn! I Can't imagine leaving the house for that matter! what is my dog going to do for exercise?

chell you are so funny! glad you had a good weekend and got a lot done!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls - and Chell, thanks for offering to break my waters! That is TRUE love xxx

Verna FX for implantation girl! I had like the othwes have said, crampy pulling feelin on m,y right hand side at 6dpo...................When we had our first scan at 6 weeks I told the sonographer where to scna it was so exact! xxx

Casey - I just ate a huge tea as my last supper before induction JUST to make sure Im not full of poop on the big day hahaha! x


----------



## babyloulou

We've had to talk about that too Casey! We have no choice but to take our dogs out 3 times a day as our rescue dog will not go to the toilet on the garden- he has to be taken out in the morning, at lunch and in the evening. I think most days OH is going to end up taking them to work with him while baby is little! 

Suz- good luck with the bath honey. I'm glad you're feeling the love even if it's hard :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

my poor dog is getting used to fewer walks already since I can't stand to pick up his poops without throwing up. I actually hope he'll get MORE walks when the baby is here and he loves nothing more than to cuddle on your lap so hopefully that won't have to end.

He does like to play fetch in the house, but he's getting pretty good and bringing the toy to me and putting it in my lap (we're just working on the 'letting go of the toy' step :haha:) He always has cats to chase if we're not in the mood to throw his toys.. haha!


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen-I'm confused. Maybe I skimmed over too fast...R U GOING IN TOMORROW?
I thought you were going in on Fri or something lame?

Marg-Hey, Hun! How's JAX?


----------



## kcw81

Yah Ellen I am confused too! I thought it was friday, why the big tea today?? are you fasting the rest of the week? 

Lou I guess our DHs are going to have to take over that aspect for a while huh? My DH will have to spend some time either early in the AM or when he gets home making the dog tire out a bit until I am ready to take on the outside world with a dog and a baby. 

Suz do you think you will be venturing out into the world anytime soon with Sam?


----------



## Rudeollie

Im in on Thursday cos they are fully booked friday and Saturday..........SO tomorrow I wil be eating light food and again on Thursday while I wait and see if the gel kicks things off.


----------



## kcw81

ah ha! I see. How frickin exciting ellen!! yay!


----------



## Rudeollie

Ivew just been looking at my food bag for the looooong day I could have ahead of me - its full of ribena, lucozade and cookies hahaha! Oh Ive chucked in a few satsumas and apples too - just to look good for the midwives hahaha!


----------



## Smile4me

:happydance: ~~~ Wooooo hooooo for ellen~~~~:


----------



## babyloulou

It's so exciting Ellen!! Nuts are good for energy too! What time are you in? X


----------



## Smile4me

_where are those bump pics ladies????_ Casey we havent seen yours in AGES!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah Verna's right girls- get bump pics on! We want to see your end bump too Ellen!


----------



## kcw81

I have a pic from my sister's visit over christmas where you can see the bump under my pea coat - did you see that one? here it is. there are also a few of my next to our tree where you can see my bump - check out my latest album in FB.


----------



## Smile4me

hun I never go on facebook .... post them here :) just a few of the bump and you of course ...hehe


----------



## kcw81

ok here's another one. the ones with my dog are too big to post for some reason


----------



## babyloulou

You're so tiny and svelte Casey!! :growlmad:


----------



## Smile4me

awwwww so cute!!!!!!!!!!

Its all that damn dog walking that keeping her fit... You look maaaaavelous!
You're all so darn cute!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I can barely stay awake waiting for my yummy dinner that OH is cooking me! I am just waiting to go to bed and it's only 10 past 8!! :haha: I've got to get some sleep tonight cos I have a hospital appointment at 10 in the morning! Going to find out if they are finally going to sign me over to the Birthing Centre or whether they are going to insist on a hospital birth because of my cervix :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Good luck tomorrow lou! 

Sammuel kind of enjoyed his bath but kind of hated it! 

Ellen, in all seriousness you need to eat proper meals. Not light food for 2 days beforehand. You are going to need sooo much energy, and how much you eat has absolutely no effect on whether you poo or not!! 
In early labour I found I wanted lucozade etc and also fruit and fresh stuff as opposed to stodgy stuff.

KC I'm surprised you haven't asked me if I poo'd myself!! 

I poo'd in early labour (in the toilet :haha:) before I went to hospital.... Then didn't go again at all. 
I was off my face and saying to the MWs 'have I poo'd myself yet?' they said no and I said 'ok well if I do just don't tell me!' 
Danny said he doesn't know if I did but didn't see it if I did. Quite honestly, I was joking with the MWs and I couldn't have given a flying fuck if I did shit myself or not, I did think about it but you've got everything on display, a bit if poo really doesn't matter!! 

The surgeon put some kind of pain killer up my bum after stitching me up, seriously leave your dignity at the door and collect it on the way out! 

Lovely bump KC! 
X x x


----------



## kcw81

haha suz! leave your dignity at the door is right. I didn't want to ask because you seemed like you didn't want to talk about all the nasty details of labor yet but I see it doesn't bother you to talk about at all, you are just busy. 

thanks you guys about the pic compliments. all that damn dog walking. I bet I will be the one who gains lbs after the baby since I won't be able to get out as much for awhile.


----------



## kcw81

Lou I hope you sleep well tonight. don't overeat so you feel so uncomfy you can't sleep!


----------



## babyloulou

Too late for that Casey- I've just stuffed myself on veg, yorkshire puddings, roast potatoes! Yummy!! :haha:

Kudos on the not poo'ing Suz! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

I think I'd probably be the one to end up pooing :haha:


----------



## NurseKel

Remember I told you ladies that once you're in labor you won't care if you fill the room with poo! Sounds like Suz would agree with me...lol.
Casey, you are too cute! 
Lou and Ellen, can't wait til you ladies join the nonbump club!
Verna, hope it's your month honey.
hi Peach, Britt, Lisa, Margaret and Sandi! Hope I didn't miss anyone.
P.S. Suz, definitely try swaddling. Cade gave us hell until we figured out he needed that. He absolutely loves to be swaddled. They actually make swaddling blankets with velcro tabs that are wonderful.


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Kel! How's the beautiful Cade? I follow your piccys of him on Facebook xx


----------



## kcw81

hi kel! does Cade mind if you swaddle him and leave him on his own in the crib? or do you still sleep close to him?

Lou oh well, at least you got some tasty dinner! I can't help myself either. every single day I over do it and never learn my lesson! My appetite and craving for large amounts of food is way stronger than any reasonable sense I have in my brain about how eating too much leaves me in pain. 

Lisa I bet I will be the first pooper since I talk about it so much.


----------



## lisaf

I don't overdo it to the point of pain often... but last night I just could not stop eating... I think I ate for over an hour? Ate dinner... then had a fruit cup, then had cheese and crackers... and on and on!


----------



## babyloulou

Since Ben has dropped down I've got loads more room in my stomach again so im eating loads to make up for what I was too uncomfortable to eat during the rest of this trimester!! :haha: Well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

hahaha. No shame. I just ate 3 burritos. 1 more than hubs could eat...


----------



## babyloulou

Chell :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Grr... getting attitude from my co-worker again. Its the end of the year, right? So all the 2010 files need to get moved over to another cabinet and the 2009 stuff boxed up.

I spent all morning working on new folders/file labels for the 2011 stuff. I tell my co-worker that I have it all ready. She replies "Feel free to bring the files over whenever you want"
Ummmm.... not only am I more senior than her, but being pregnant and all I should not be carrying entire drawers full of files across the office!!!
I shouldn't have even done the file labels myself! We just don't have a receptionist anymore and I didn't want to deal with this co-worker's attitude if I had her do it. 
(FYI, I'm paid more than 2x her, I'm practically her supervisor but don't have any real authority over her)

I did tell her that I am trying not to lift heavy things right now and that I wasn't volunteering to move the files myself. I'm just so sick of her attitude.. its not blatant, but she keeps trying to avoid being given tasks and likes to practically assign me tasks which is not cool!
whew! 
/rant :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Is she on an office chair with wheels? Grab the back of her chair, wheel her over to the files and say "work bitch!" :haha: :devil: :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo... Grrr... To your co worker... What an attitude!! I'd hide a glass of water up my skirt between mu legs, pretend to try and lift one ofthe boxes, make a loud noise and spill the water pretending that your waters have broken!! See how she reacts to that!! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow all that food talk and now I am starving...I am making homemade veggie soup with grilled cheese and waiting for the soup to finish. GUnner has made his way up into my ribs and now I not getting to eat as much but I am eating more often. LOL

Kc your so tall and beautiful! I bet you pop right back after you give birth. LUCKY!! ;)

Ellen wooohoo this thursday, I had misread as well and thought they were making you wait longer. 

Hello Suz, Lou & Jess!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OH ladies you have me rofl with those replies...Lisa that would be a great way to get her back! hahahah


----------



## lisaf

omg you guys are awesome!!!!

I <3 you!! :) Thanks for making me laugh about it! I will have to remember that water trick... afterall... hehehe.. you know I'll be due about a month after April fools day, right? :haha: I think I can scare the pants off my DH with that one!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

A friend of mine got married and one of her bridesmaids threatened to do that trick if the mother of the bride tried to steal the brides thunder!!! :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh that would great! Lisa you will so have to do it....but then again I am due really close to april fools day as well we both might have to give our men a fright!! LOL


----------



## lisaf

I'm thinking a water balloon might work better... or a sandwich baggie with a twist tie Knowing me, I'd totally drop the glass :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Someone was asking about tens machine a few pages back. The idea of them is that they give you small electric shocks (a little like those ab toner thingys), this sends signals to your hypothalamus in the brain stimulating it to release endorphins which are natural pain killers. The theory is that you put the tens machine on as soon as you go into labour and therefore the endorphins build up. It's fairly useless puttin the tens machine on later on in labour for that reason. It also can act ad a distraction, similar to rubbing your elbow if you bash it!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Or a water bottle with those sports caps that you can strap to your leg and then just squeeze your legs together!! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

We use those things for physical therapy here... I LOVE them, hehe! Its like getting an internal massage!

So it probably also helps with causing the muscles to relax a bit?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Think a water balloon may make a bit of a worrying popping noise!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

lisaf said:


> We use those things for physical therapy here... I LOVE them, hehe! Its like getting an internal massage!
> 
> So it probably also helps with causing the muscles to relax a bit?

In theory I guess so yeah!


----------



## lisaf

lol good point with the popping... though my DH probably wouldn't know better!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Poor men, I worry for them! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

lisa that girl at works sounds like a real butthole! how annoying. hilarious to pretend like your waters busted on her!

Sandi thank you you are so kind with the compliments!! so your baby and uterus is expanded up to your ribs now? thats when it gets real comfy and cozy having pressure on your ribs. you know what I don't get, ribs are bones so why do they hurt soo much? I thought bones couldnt feel anything.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Kc I was surprised as well that I am feeling him that high already and so uncomfortable but at my scan last tuesday he was already measuring 2 weeks ahead...at 27 weeks instead of 25 and was over 2lbs. I forgot to ask how long he was but he looks huge. LOL There was a a bit of concern over his belly it was measuring 28+2 and they said that could mean his kidneys werent working but I get a scan at every visit so we will look again on the 17th.


----------



## lisaf

hmm, good point kc... but you can bruise bones too.. .in fact my bones bruise easier than my skin.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I had posted a bump pic on New years eve but not sure anyone seen it. There was alot of excitement going on that day. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Post it again Sandi!! :thumbup:

My left ribs are really bruised at the bottom from little un's foot! It gets so sore!


----------



## babyloulou

Speaking of tens did you find a good place to get one from Jess? I was supposed to be getting one from my birthing centre at 38 weeks but I don't think they have one available now! :growlmad:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here it is...its a big pic. I just to make it smaller but it didn't work

Here is New Year's Eve when I was 25+3 and here is 20+5

View attachment Newyeareve bump.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WEll darn you will have to click on the one bump pic. I am sorry.


----------



## kcw81

sandi your bump is so cute and its big!! no mistake, you are preggo! what is the tattoo? wow your little one is gonna be a football player for sure!

Lou I hope you can get your machine! are they all taken or what? don't people just use them for like 2 days with the labor and give them back?

Yeah lisa I know my ribs get bruised easily and it hurts like a bitch so I guess bones have feelings. my right rib fuckin kills all the time. And I say the f word because thats how bad it kills, like stabbing me all the time. that will be nice when that goes away.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Its a mermaid tattoo. I have 23 all together. I am a little tattoo happy. LOL If you click on the New Yeareve bump you can see the whole tat


----------



## babyloulou

Mine too (but the left one) Casey- I could cry when I forget and bend over! I soon remember my bad rib! 

Lovely photos Sandi- that bump is coming along now!Did you have that tattoo in previous pregnancies or is it new? Will it survive the stretch? X


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I got it a few years ago...after I had thought I was done. LOL I have one on each side. Not sure how it will look by time Gunner is through. haha


----------



## kcw81

holy moly tattoo woman! 23! what are they all of? I have to take the dog in for his rabies shot right now but I Will check back later to read the list of them!


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- as for the tens machine apparently they have a long waiting list!! :shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

kcw81 said:


> holy moly tattoo woman! 23! what are they all of? I have to take the dog in for his rabies shot right now but I Will check back later to read the list of them!

Well I have my son's name on one foot with a pink skull, a tribal with a rose on the other. I have my daughters names on each ankle. On my leg calf I have some roses and on the back of it another skull with a bow. On the upper thigh of that leg I also have a tat that says 'property of IED Hunter" and a turlte on the side of that leg. On my back I have koi fish and on my shoulder I hve a pin up girl wrapped in a american flag..I got it for Tj before he left for Iraq. On my right shoulder I have a series of flowers and vines, and I have Tj's dog tags on my chest. I have a heart on one wrist and the word "hope" on the other. Tj and I have matching mice tats on our left hands. I have the sun on my left calf surrounded with fire. I also have my gemni sign on my neck. On my right forarm I have organish tiger lillies. I sure I am forgetting some but that is the jest of it.


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!!!! :shock: :shock: You're one brave lady!! :thumbup: 

Right I'm off to try and sleep for my hospital appointment in the morning! Night girls xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Night Lou.


----------



## NurseKel

Good night Lou. Thanks to you and all the other ladies that follow Cade on FB. It's easier for me to keep up and update on there since I do almost everything from my phone these days.
Casey, Cade really loved the swaddling but has found his hands now so I wrap him loosely so he can work his hands out and suck his thumb (he only recently discovered he had these..lol) As for sleeping he has always been beside my bed in his pack and play. We have the one with the top insert and it works great. We have been talking lately and will be moving him to his crib in the nursery in the next few weeks.


----------



## Smile4me

OMG you are VERY brave woman, I cringe at the thought of getting my 21 day bloods LOL 

I've just eaten an entire 12 inch sub sandwich I feel like a stuffed tic I seriously feel like puking but it was sooooo good Jimmy Johns Italian Nite Club YUM


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here is a better bump pic..don't mind the pj's I have been lazy all day. LOL but its not just a all belly


----------



## Britt11

great bump pic Sandi and you are one brave lady getting all those tatoos! Its nice that a lot of them have a deep meaning for you.

Verna- did you use Clomid this cycle? I'm thinking no, but was wondering...hee hee...you know its bad when you wonder if your BNB friends used Clomid this cycle or not

also question for you ladies:

what type of baby carrier do you recommend?
we bought the Baby Bjorn snergy carrier but its seems a bit intense.
curious on your opinions, I may post this in third tri too

thanks
hugs


----------



## kcw81

hey cat - I have heard from a lot of women the bjorns are awesome, we bought used baby bjorn active carrier and we also got a used Moby carrier from a friend. the moby looks complicated to use and I probably will just want to use the bjorn. I plan on buying the bjorn comfort carrier when he gets bigger because it has that lower back belt for more support.

Sandi you are the illustrated woman! so many tattoos! when did you start the collection? why the mice for you and tj?


----------



## Smile4me

Nope no Clomid for me, I have enough for 100mg for one cycle but wanted to give my body a break.


----------



## lisaf

Cat - I have bought a sling and the Moby wrap. Basically to use the Moby, you should figure it out before the baby comes. There are videos online that show how to use it. I was able to tie mine on in less than 2 minutes on the first try. Put my dog in it to try it out :haha:
Also have a sling I got for cheap online.

I don't know what age the Bjorns are good from, is there a minimum age before you can put them in? They are very simple to use, but I wanted something that spreads the pressure out more on my body. You also cannot keep a baby in a Bjorn or other crotch-supported carrier/device (like exersaucers) for too long because it can cause hip problems and even hip displaysia (sp?)

The Mei Tei looks interesting, but a bit pricey for me to buy without trying one first. Simpler than the Moby but similar concept.


----------



## kcw81

hey lisa, good job figuring out the moby! I have a bjorn model that you can put the infant in and then when he gets heavier you move to a more sturdy model. hopefully I won't get any hip problems - I doubt I would be wearing it more than a few hrs a day.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I think the hip problems for the baby come in when they wear it for extensive periods of time and then if they are put in things like exersaucers or those johnny jumper things... basically lots of crotch-suspension can all add up.

Ditto for the flat head thing too though, lol!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls. Well I actually got some sleep last night! about 8 hours I think! First time in weeks! :happydance: I feel even more tired now like I just want to keep sleeping! :lol:

Well i'm off to the hospital this morning to try and convince a consultant to sign me over to the birthing centre with my dodgy cervix! Wish me luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha you girls make me laugh! You totally cheer me up with some of this chat!

Lou - everything crossed for your appointment! Hopefully you get to be the only one out of us uk'ers getting the birth they want hey!

AFM - doing nothing today (i hope) sleep and rest and eat, seen as mums made pie and loads of veg for my tea yum! x


----------



## babyloulou

Sounds yummy Ellen! :thumbup: While you're resting brush up on the breathing exercises and everything! I did that yesterday and it's made me feel a lot better! :thumbup: Will probably all go out the window when in labour but hey ho! Theres also a really good thread is 3rd tri where people are discussing the truth about births- has anyone seen it? (I bet Casey would like it! :thumbup:) It's here if anyone wants a look... https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/499241-things-films-dont-tell-ya.html

A girl I went to pregnancy yoga with sent me and email with all the handouts that she'd had from her NCT classes- some are quite handy - about getting an ideal birth, how to breathe and basics like bathing amd swaddling the baby. Let me know if any of you girls want them sending xx

What pie has your Mum made you?


----------



## Rudeollie

Deffo, send it onto me Lou! Thanks! Its d day so Im takin in as much info as poss hahaha!

Pie is steak, homemade pastry and everything! Then she's got her orders for my home from baby dinner - Stew and dumplings with braised veg mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! Hahaha!


Not sure I will partake in the 3rd tri thread - is it a bit grim and |TMI if Casey would like it?Hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Some of the replies are- but it had an opposite effect on me because there's also women saying "oh it wasn't that bad for me" etc.. It shows a load of different types of view- but yes probably more Caseys thing! :haha: 

Well enjoy your pie it sounds delicious!! :thumbup: Right I'm off now- speak later xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks honey - good luck! X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies!

Lou, good luck with the Doc! Hope they let you go to the birth centre!

Ellen, enjoy resting and eating that pie! Sounds delish!!! :) 

I'm going in to town to meet a friend for lunch today.... Mmmmmm... dim sum!! :D


----------



## SBB

Girls I cant keep up!!
 
Tens talk - I loved it! At first I thought it was shit but it was brilliant - the boost button was amazing!! I used it throughout the whole labour including the pushing stage and I could still feel it then through the pain and gas and air - I found it comforting!

Lou - I could send you mine in the post? You could use it and send it back after? You'd just need to buy new pads for it? What do you think? 

Did I miss anything else? 

BTW the cats - brown hates me :( she won't come near me or Sammuel. Grey is ok with me but they are both much quieter and sleeping a lot more. It's like they know we need time which is pretty cute... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and anyone with dogs - see if you can find someone who will walk them for you for the first few days - you won't be able to do it and you probably won't want your OH buggering off to do it either! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ah, bless your cats Suz. Must be pretty weird for them! How you feeling today? :hugs:

Lou, I can't remember the company I got my tens from, but will check my email when I get home and let you know. Xx


----------



## SBB

Feeling ok, slept a fair bit. Jesus sleeps next to me and just hits me when he wants a feed, every 1.5-2 hours, I sit up and do left boob, then he goes off but wakes a few mins later wanting more so I do right boob, which I can do lying down with him where he is... Then back to sleep! So not too bad really... 
My boobs are ENORMOUS!!!! and so hard... I pumped a load more milk yesterday and have soaked through a few nipple pads :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Not read back yet- still stuck at the hospital! So i went in to see a doctor and said "I need permission for the birth centre because of my cervix and skin. The doctor says " oh your skin is fine now- your cervix isn't a problem- but...... the registar has noticed in your notes that you had a hip operation and have arthritis and so has said she wants you to have a fully monitored consultant birth here with possible c-section"

Er...... My hip op was 29 years ago when I was two I've had no problems since and I certainly don't "have arthritis"!! This has also been clearly marked in my maternity notes since the beginning and never mentioned before! I then went on to tell her I am not even under consultant care- only midwife care! I've only been referred back there because of my skin! She went off to check again and came back saying registar still says no!!!!!!! 

I am soooooo mad! I'm not leaving til I've seen a consultant! If they think they can start interventions already that I might not even need the wankers can fuck right off!!! :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Lou! FFS! What donkeys! YOu fight girl! Im behind you! x

Suz - Did the cats get wierd when you started labour btw??? Cos my two are acting REALLY odd with me! Freaking me out a bit tbh.............. Sounds like you are a milking goddess! Well done you! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

kcw81 said:


> hey cat - I have heard from a lot of women the bjorns are awesome, we bought used baby bjorn active carrier and we also got a used Moby carrier from a friend. the moby looks complicated to use and I probably will just want to use the bjorn. I plan on buying the bjorn comfort carrier when he gets bigger because it has that lower back belt for more support.
> 
> Sandi you are the illustrated woman! so many tattoos! when did you start the collection? why the mice for you and tj?

I got my first tattoo when I was 18 which was a tweety bird on my right leg which is now covered by a sun. The mice tattoos are actually "crazy" lol. Tj picked them out. We was getting out initials done on our ring fingers but my fingers are small so we figured it would look silly so we didnt and he picked the little mice instead...they are blue with green bellys. Just cute and silly...it more suits me than it does Tj most people are like wow you got that when they see his. haha But he got it for us. My fav it my dog tag I have for him. And then my mermaid on my side. I also have a lot of piercings.


----------



## laura6914

hello all :wave:

How are we all today? I havent read the posts back again :blush: im sorry. 

Suz, how is the little man doing? You coping well? And way to go on the BF

Lou, you fight for what you want girl. And dont leave there until you do. Child birth is the most amazing experiance of your life, dont let them spoil it. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning/afternooon ladies. :)


----------



## laura6914

just wanted to show off the 2 gorgeous men in my life:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh no lou, that's crazy! I think the closer you get the more panicked they become. I'm sure half the stuff with me is them being over cautious! I hope they back down for you. Xx :hugs:

Laura, I love that photo! :)

Suz, glad to hear you're sleeping and resting up! I've not researched bf-ing etc, so can you pump from day 1? I'm worried about pumping and running out of breast for baby... But I guess it's supply and demand isn't it. Is oh occasionally giving bottles to your LO to give you a break? :hug: xx


----------



## laura6914

thanks hun :) Im so lucky. 

As for pumping they recommend you wait until your milk comes in until you start expressing but you can start from day one. Pumping actually helps the supply. the more you pump/feed, the more milk you produce. Someone correct me if im wrong :blush: i only breast fed for a few days so excuse my ignorance :blush:


----------



## Smile4me

awww Laura you are blessed hun, we are all blessed with such wonderful dh's and children :)

Yes you are correct hun the more you pump the more the milk comes in....

Suz Im so happy for you and baby thats so precious!!

YAY Lou you got some sleep WHOOOP WHOOOP!!

Ellen hun ahhhhhh relax sweetie :)

Hi everyone else


----------



## laura6914

thanks smile. 

how are you hunny? getting close to testing..... xx


----------



## Smile4me

eeeek I don't know I was going to try and wait until next Tuesday or Wwd.....Only because I am 6dpo....


----------



## SBB

OMG lou FFS I hope you get it sorted. C section happy idiots :growlmad: 

Ellen the cats were a little odd with me actually! Didn't come near me :shrug: I hope it means something for you! 

Hey Laura, gorgeous pics! I'm coping well, I think!! TBH the first 2/3 days were very hard, I was so weepy on day 3 but was warned of that at antenatal! It's all such a whirlwind and a shock to start with, now it's settled down it's much better... :hugs: 

Jess basically I pumped on day 3 I think, my milk was starting to come in then.. Usually it's day 3/4 I think. Before that there's enough to feed them, but not loads flying out! And yes your body will make as much as you need, so if you pump as well then you'll just make more. 
I haven't actually given sammuel any from the bottle yet, will freeze what I've expressed as it keeps for months. At least I can then have a break if I (or my nipples!!) need it... 
If I continue to make shit loads of milk I'd like to look at donating it to a breast milk bank for sick babies in hospital. 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

oh yeah way to early. I didnt implant until 11DPO. i know this cause i was temping. Oh i hope this is it for you. Do you feel any different in yourself? xxx


----------



## laura6914

Suz i was up and down for weks. Thought i had PND at one point but was just tired and needed iron. 
I think thats a lovely idea about donating your milk.


----------



## Smile4me

awww Suz that is an awesome idea hun 

well I had some cramping and pink tintish blood yesterday morning and cramps so who knows, I'm trying not to think about it... yea right huh? lol I'm seeing a FS on the 11th we filled out our paperwork last night Whew!


----------



## laura6914

hard to think about anything else. 
Ah thats good, hopefully you can go there with good news :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

i hope this is it for you verna! i had bleeding about 7 dpo, and maybe 10 and 14dpo too... 

laura i'm glad you didn't have pnd, it is all very emotinal and just soooo tiring! i was so tearful day 3 though, and was having panic attacks about the stitches and also really trauatised about the birth, i couldn't sleep cos i couldn't stop thinking about it and crying. i am a bit better about it now... i had forceps and his heart basically stopped, then had stitches where they'd cut me... 
i imagine it was similar for you too as shae had the cord around his neck didn't he... 
they thought sammuel did but actually he didn't, he was just the wrong way around and wouldn't turn... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks for all the support girls! I've sorted it and have been signed off to the Birth Centre for a water birth!! :happydance: 

Was he breech Suz? Or do you mean back to back? Benjamin is still back to back :dohh: I didn't realise Sammuels heart stopped! It sounds so traumatic babe :cry: :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

yeah he did, his heart rate dropped to 40BPM at he lowest. Had to do most of the labour on my side and couldnt walk around as had to be monitored. I didnt get cut but did tear and had stitches. Looking back now though i cant wait to do it all again i really cant. It so so amazing. We are going to start trying again in October. :wacko:


----------



## laura6914

YEY lou :yipee: glad you got it sorted girl. xx


----------



## SBB

that's fab lou! well done... did you see my post about the tens?

no he wasn't breech, not sure if he was back to back or what but he got stuck and wouldn't turn... i'm not sure what his heart dropped to or whether it stopped, but OH said to the MW 'is everything ok?' and she just shook her head, then there was about 7 people in the room and the recuss machine and they got the forceps out... 
I don't remember that much of it, just panic, but OH really thought we'd lost him and was bawling... :cry: and I was just trying so hard to keep pushing... I was on my back as was on the monitor, i tried to go on my side but sammuel didn't like it so i couldn't... 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

OMG hun how traumatizing for both of you, I completely forgot about the cord Laura how scarey

Awwww Suz hun his heart stopped? OMGoodness sweetheart thats awful but look at him now, hes a beauty!!!!

Well the cramps have subsided and honestly I didnt have any spotting it was just on my finger when I checked my cervix...:blush: oh the things we do to get those lil munchkins :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

it was very scarey. I was in the best hands though. My MW and that were fantastic. 

We do some funny things dont we. Its all worth it in the end though. I still have some clomid left that i ws going to use when we TTC again bt its going right in the bin. Couldnt handle mulitples so just going to use my soft cups instead. :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god Suz! That's terrible! I'm so glad he's ok! When I think about things like that it does make me nervous about going to a birth centre instead of a hospital! :-/ 

Yes I've just read back the post about the Tens now- that would great if you really don't mind! If you told me how much postage was for you id send the cost back when i returned the machine. What pads are they that i need to get? X


----------



## babyloulou

Laura I've got about 5 cycles of clomid left for next time! :thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

you going to use them Lou. and dont worry about the labour. Yoy will be fine. They will no what to do should anything happen.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I'll use them I think- don't think I'd have much chance without the Clomid! Unless I miraculously get regular cycles with ovulation after the birth! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- what time are you going in the morning? Are you excited? X


----------



## laura6914

your cycles may regulate after you have LO hun. 
Mine are all over the place at th moment though, the pill screwed them up so i have stopped taking it so im hoping they get some regularity soon.


----------



## kcw81

Lou! I am so glad you got them turned back around and you are getting your water birth!! yay! Also glad you got your sleep finally. 

Suz, god that sounds so scary! Poor Danny was bawling? How sad! I am so glad everything worked out and Sammy is ok. CAn I call him Sammy or no? That one pic on Facebook where Danny is holding him and he is nakes and he is about to get a bath is soo cute. HE looks scared and kinda PISSED that he has to be nakey. I am so glad your sadness and panics have passed mostly. And the BFing is working out - sounds like Samm wants the booby quite frequently. little snacker.

Ellen when do you go in tomorrow? what are you doing now to get ready? are you ready??

Verna be patient on the testing and hoping really hard for you girl!!

Sandi your tatts are amazing and so unique!

Laura are you trying again right away? You too lou?

Whats all this about me liking the TMI so much? Where did you get that idea? haha you all like it too you just don't want to admit it. I will look at that thread, I guess I am still far enough away where I still want to hear all the dirty details. I have this feeling like there is something hanging over our house saying "life as you know it is about to change forever" and it follows me around. I feel like DH and I better go live it up this weekend as a twosome, go out for dinner and have fun because soon it will be over! So instead of nesting I am getting a fever feeling of needing to enjoy our last few days.


----------



## Rudeollie

Wow you chatty girls! 

Suz - I just want to send you a massive big huge hug for everything that went on with labour. You are a hard core girl and deserve lots of spoiling and love for how well you have and are coping following all that! xxx

Lou - Ive to call 8am and if the bed is free then Im straight in.......BUt rush hour up the A19 will prob mean I dont get in til 10 ish.

Just going back through my bags and double checking everything. Soooo any final tips of things I should take seen as Im looking at a long haul there????? x


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey - DEFINATELY go live it up the two of you this weekend! Me and hubby left it too late and my dinner out the other night was So frickin uncomfy hahaha!

The waitress actually asked if I would prefer a different table cos I could barely get bump in the booth seats hahaha x


----------



## SBB

I'll post a link to the tens I've got lou and you can see what you'll need. Think you just need pads which are about a fiver. And batteries. 2 sets of batteries lasted me 26 hours. In fact we changed them but we probably didn't even need to. The boost button is fab, like a massage! 

X x.


----------



## kcw81

Ellen are you bringing anything fun to do in the room while you have to wait? books, games, distractions?


----------



## laura6914

KCW: We are planning on starting on trying in September/october time. it took me over 3 yearsto get pregnant with Shae and want to start quite soon incase it takes that long again. 

Ellen, take lots and lots of maternity pads. I got through nearly 15 in my one nights stay in hospital. I hope all goes well tomorrow or you hun. Ill be thinking of you. :hugs: You excited/nervous? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I'm venturing out for a meal tomorrow night too for the first time in freaking ages!! Its OH's birthday so we are going to go for an Indian. The TMI thing is because you always want the gory details! :haha: That thread is interesting and worth a read! :thumbup: 

No we are not gonna try straight away. I'll leave it at least 18 months before trying I think. What about you? X

Ellen- i'm trying to think of anything unusual I have packed?? It's hard to say with not being able to see what you have packed vs me! Little things I was advised to pack that I didn't already have was a large bath towel (apparently the towels are always diddy), one of those cooling face sprays, a bottle of frozen water (so you always have cold water to sip as it thaws), hair ties, lip balm (apparently very needed), change for vending machines and parking. Dont forget a charged camera and your phone charger. I'll post more as I think of any....

Verna- I really hope this your month- good luck for testing day! I hope your spotting was I.B xxx

Did or are any of you girls getting like electric shock feelings in your foof? I've had a dull period like ache all day (slightly different to the normal cramps I've been getting) - also had a dull backache. The last hour or so though I've had weird sensations in my foof! Feels like he's going to fall out!!! :haha: Is it him engaging further maybe?? X


----------



## SBB

Ellen it's so exciting - you could have your baby tomorrow!!!! 

Ok the main things we def needed were: 
Gym ball, great for bouncing through contractions
Bottles of water - shitty warm water in a jug doesn't cut it
Lucozade/fizzy drinks
Fruit 
Change for vending machine 
Tens 
Maternity pads for if they break your waters
Tissues - I cried a lot and also wanted to wipe face/blow nose 
Baby wipes - Danny wiped my face while I was sweating/puking 
Deodrant! I smelled a little which was upsetting :haha: 
Big pants for after, a few pairs, you will have a huge maternity pad in and need to be comfortable that it's firmly in! 
Anything you need to stay overnight 
I really liked having iPod and speakers, through each contraction I would breathe, and tap along to the music
Phone charger 
Bendy straws so DH can feed you water 
Food for DH - he needs his strength too! 

That's all I can think of now... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I had those lou I think it was him engaging... 

All those things lou said are good to take definitely. 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls! Bendy straws sounds like the only thing I dont have so will pick some up en route!

Ive got about 12 little bottles of water cos we live in a massively hard water area so I always have loads in, but I have stuck about 5 in to freeze overnight so hopefully they will retain some freeze in my cooler bag!

Got my chargers and ipod ready for action and need to check with hospital when I call over my ball cos I THINK they have one for each bed they have, so my friend said anyhoo! ANd have packed about 3 books cos I read at the speed of light lol! But my red magazine just came today so hubbys got something to read too hahahaha!

Laura- I am sh*tting myself! I just said to hubby its like the butterflie feeling before you go abroad..Except more frightening than fun! x


----------



## Onelildream

Morning-Woohoo Ellen! So exciting. We can't wait to find out the gender of your bundle!

How's everyone doing?

I just bought a new bed online. I cannot sleep on my bed without waking up 400X bc hubs moves a lot during the night; and the silly genius put our extra mattress on the bed?! WTH? I asked him if he was joking....I feel like the friggin princess and the pea! I'm hardly getting any sleep bc of his "handy work". So, I bought a memory foam mattress. It should get here next week.

I.Can't.Wait.

I'll prob sleep on the couch tonight...


----------



## laura6914

you sound very well prepared hun, its all good. You have nothing to be scared of. Its the most amazing experiance so enjoy every minute. And you get to met your LO for the first time. Oh im filling up lol. xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great news Lou! So glad you can have your water birth. :happydance:

Suz, hon, how traumatic for you. Thank God everything was ok in the end. :hugs: 

Ellen..... OOooooo... I can imagine how you feel! Part of me wants to go in to labour spontaneously so that I don't have that night before I go in to hospital all nervous! I'm sure you will be fine honey. We'll all be rooting for you! :hugs: 

Well I just half packed my hospital bag... Tell me... when do I actually wear the disposable knickers?! I can't pack a lot of things as I wear them day to day... But OH has the list printed out so he can double check for me! :)


----------



## babyloulou

You're the only person who always sounds like she actually enjoyed birth Laura!! :haha:

Ellen- another thing to check is what you're allowed to use- my midwife has said there is no point taking my iPod as I'm not allowed to plug the docking station in as all plugs have to be checked plugs! I've got to tale CDs instead! She also said I can't plug my phone charger in but I'm gonna sneak it in and see if I can do it secretly after the birth! :haha: 

Suz- thanks for that- I'll get pads and batteries when you post the link :hugs: 

Yay so bubs is engaging :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I've bought two packs of disposable knickers too for after the birth- but on that thread I've posted about peoples birth experiences the overwhelming opinion on the disposable pants was that they're crap! :haha: apparently they even rustle when you walk! Can you imagine! :haha: I've bought a pack of Sainsburys basics pants today when shopping to use instead. £3 for 6 pairs x


----------



## Rudeollie

I just bought loads of big m&s pants during the sale the other month rather than disposable ones for that very reason Lou! Everyone I know says they are rubbish and you end up changing them a million times...........

Well IF I get there and they say no ipod etc I will scream cos I checked with 2 midwives that it was ok.............Then spent a week putting all my fav tracks on! My mum says they will think Im nuts, cos it goes from Chemical bros to ACDC and Bjork and Fleetwood mac to Moby hahaha! Hey ho Im a diverse gal! x


----------



## babyloulou

That is very diverse Ellen!! :haha: If they've said it's ok then I'm sure it is! It's probably just my birthing centre! :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

what are diposable knickers? you mean just cheap underwears that you don't care if you ruin them? are maternity pads the same as period pads?

Laura, if the baby comes out okay and we don't all spontaneously combust in the first several months of taking care of him (from the stress or whatever) and we seem to be happy with it, I want to try again as soon as possible. If it is too hard to even take care of one baby for me then we probably cancel the idea of another kid.

Ellen sooo excited for you girl!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, disposable knickers are like the ones you get to wear when you for a fake tan or a posh massage... they're paper and can only be used once... My sister told me to get them, but I can't work out when I'll wear them!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- they are basically paper pants that you throw away after one wear. I bought them because they were in the maternity section but you can buy normal pants so cheaply I thinks its better to just buy ones you won't mind throwing! Maternity pads are thicker, bigger versions of period pads. I've bought both. Normal ones for discreetness and maternity ones incase I have stitches or if I am really sore as I've heard the extra padding protects your delicate bits x


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Jess crossed with your answer then x


----------



## Onelildream

Can I just come to the UK to have my baby and go back home??? please?


----------



## kcw81

Adult nappies. I gotta go back to the store and look for this stuff. I didn't see maternity pads in the normal period section at the store, I wonder where they can be purchased. I agree, I think I will try to find like 2 dollar undies somewhere like target and wear those instead of paper undies.


----------



## babyloulou

Onelildream said:


> Can I just come to the UK to have my baby and go back home??? please?

:haha: Why Chell? Surely not just for our paper pants! :rofl: 

Casey- they sell them in our baby shops here- so like Mothercare, Babies r us, etc... and in very large pharmacies x


----------



## Smile4me

In the US they provide mesh underwear while in the hospital, I wonder if you could find some of those somewhere? Its like a hair net on your butt.....And trust me ladies get the longest, super soaker pads... you'll need em :(


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh I cnat wait for lochia (!) Gag! Hahahahaha

I got some of the mothercare aloe vera pads, and then some cheapo ones. Oh and not forgetting my pampers nappy change mats I got for when I get home so I dont blood everywhere hahaha!

Just had my pie - it was frikin awesome!


----------



## kcw81

nice, glad you had a tasty last meal ellen!


----------



## Smile4me

Your last day of reserving a table for two :) OMG how surreal hun I remember with my first how I got up and went to eat at midnight the whole week before they took my first daughter... Just because I could :)


----------



## kcw81

Gosh reading thru that one thread lou showed us, sounds like the bleeding is a bigger deal than I thought. Like huge clots all the time! gross. and one girl suggested buying all dark colored towels for when you get out of the shower since blood will be running down your legs and you don't want to ruin nice towels.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello chatty ladies! More excitement tomorrow. WOoohoo Ellen. 

Lou posted on FB but so glad you get a water birth. A bit jealous. LOL We have nothing like that here and I would love to try it. 

I am going to post a pic of the machine they gave my dh for his back problems...its a little black maching with stickers that go on his back and gives him electrical volts. Is that what a tens machince does?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Gosh that sounds a bit graphic... Mind you my normal periods involved big clots and there were times it was so heavy that I'd have blood running down my leg.. sorry TMI! Glad I have extra thick pads for the hospital!! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sandi, that is a tens machine, but there are special ones for labour with a boost button and things like that!


----------



## Onelildream

hahaha, no guys, not for your paper undies... I just feel like the UK treats birth as a more natural thing, not like a huge panic attack, like they do in the US.


----------



## Onelildream

And I just want to have the baby and go back home, like, ASAP


----------



## lisaf

kc - I think things are pretty different in the US hospitals...
I've heard tons of people who recommend all the things you should try to take home from the hospital with you if you can... things like extra pads, ice packs, the nasal bulb thingie etc...
I think I'd just keep paper towels handy after a shower if thats really a concern! :haha: I had one super heavy clotty period and it sucked, but it wasn't running down my leg or anything, I had time to get underwear on!
Oh... and not EVERYONE gets the super heavy bleed. I know at least one friend who didn't!

(I always feel like I get such a late start on the conversations on here, lol! ... don't mean to ignore anyone or any topic, but its just easier to skip to the current topic sometimes)

Lou - so glad you got the birthing center approved!


----------



## SBB

Disposable pants are the worst idea!! You'll hate them!! I bought some cheapie asda big ones, only 5 pairs I wish I had twice as many. 

You DEFINITELY need maternity pads, not just big sanitary pads. You'll bleed a lot whether you tear or not. 
Last night after a wee I felt something slide out, when I looked there was a HUGE clot, like the size of a sausage. I nearly puked! But seriously you need loads.... 

We stole some of the pads they put on the beds in the hospital to put on our bed, but haven't actually needed it :haha: 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think I got lucky cause his a boost button for when he is in extremem pain. Oh my gosh I had no idea I could use that during labor but you will bet I will. :) 

They make something like the disposable underwear here...I can't remember who makes them maybe Stayfree but they are really neat actually...stretchy and they don't rip too easy.


----------



## SBB

Oh and Ellen, I was moved to labour ward in the first bit so couldn't have my speakers, but I liked having headphones and turning the music right up through the contraction to distract me... 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

KC, in the US they'll let you take home pads and a bunch of other stuff. Def load up b4 u leave.

Suz-I love those hospital bed pads. Those rock. ....and keep your sheets clean!


----------



## SBB

Sandi that tens sounds exactly the same, I'm sure they are but by labelling it 'maternity' they can charge more :haha: one of my midwives said they're exactly the same!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I think I'd just go for the cheap underwear I can toss when I'm done!
I hate to share this TMI detail, but during my super heavy/clotty period, I got the biggest, longest pads they had and it didn't stop leaks. I had to get a 2nd pad (not quite a giant one) and stick it sideways at the back and front of what the other pad covered to catch leaks.
I got that tip from a friend who regularly has super heavy flows.
I actually stayed home from work a few times after having accidents at work as if I was 13 again :blush:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell, may I suggest that you read the book that goes with the technique I'm following? It's called the Gentle Birth Method by Gowri Motha. She is a trained obstetrician and through her work she realised that standard hospital birthing was just crisis management. The women spent more time preparing their nurseries than their bodies for labour and when it came to it they physically and mentally weren't prepared.


----------



## lisaf

ooh, and those bed pad things? I know they sell them for adult incontinence issues, but they also sell them for puppies :haha: I'm regretting throwing out a whole bag of them now! :dohh:

I plan on using them in our bed 'just in case' when the time comes closer in case my water breaks in bed or something!


----------



## kcw81

We will have to bring an extra bag to shove all the freebies from the hospital in!


----------



## lisaf

haha, good idea!! :) I'll have to remember that!

Basically if there is anything handy there, even if you think you can find it on your own later, ask for extras! :)
Even if you can find the right ice packs etc, you may not be up for it... or you may think they're easy to get but they aren't etc...
I've heard the hospital nasal bulbs work better than the ones you get at the store etc...


----------



## Peach Blossom

I love that you guys are planning to nick stuff from the hospital!! Mine doesn't give you anything!!


----------



## lisaf

haha, well usually its just a matter of asking for extras.. nothing devious about it. They'll either give them to you or say no and thats that :haha:
I won't be asking for the plastic crib or anything :rofl:

I just hear SO many girls regret not asking for stuff that I'm trying to drill it into my head to not be shy about it!! :)


----------



## Smile4me

Love it... CLOMID CLEPTOS!!!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO! Clomid Clpetos! Hahahaha!

Suz, packed my headphones cos think I will be stuck in the triage room first off. Im struggling tho what to wear .....................Im guessing I cna get properly dressed after the forst dose of stuff cos the MW said I could go out to the shops after its in?!?!?!?

Just had a bath and had a little panic about it all. I convinced myself something god awful is going to happen so I should write hubby and baby a letter.................F*ckin hormones! x


----------



## babyloulou

Clomid Cleptos! :rofl: :rofl:

Sandi- I think the only difference on our normal and maternity tens is that the normal one usually has 2 pads where as the maternity tend to have four! I 'think' anyway! :shrug: 

Lisa- yeah i'm with you- I've had some shocking periods in my time! (when my body bothered to have them at all!) and have experienced the running down the leg thing! :blush:

Chell- yeah I've heard that about UK vs US too! You have a lot higher percentage of interventions, epidurals and c-sections over there than we do. I can't believe they still want you to give birth lying on your back there too!! There's loads more risk of needing forceps or ventouse if on your back apparently! 

I've got those maternity sheet pad things on the bed now- put them on a couple of nights ago under my sheets just incase my waters break! :thumbup: They're also supposed to be handy for the car seat on the way to the hospital :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh don't say that Ellen- you'll be fine darling :hugs: I think it's normal to feel a panic though. The letter idea has crossed my mind too but I didn't let myself do it! Millions give birth all the time- we'll all be fine :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

oooh.. didn't even think about the car seat lou! Good point!!! :haha:

I'm off reading that thread you girls linked to. Nothing I haven't already been shocked by before.. ok.. maybe a little, but nothing major yet.

Getting all tense/irritated at a work thing right now... I have a freaking deadline to finish payroll in an hour. I was supposed to start an hour ago but the person who is supposed to train me on the new system is running late. And um... the fact that its a new system means it won't go smooth/perfect etc. I'm kind of ready to panick.
(oh, and since its noon, I need to eat, but I'm afraid to leave my desk in case I miss the phone call so I'm also hungry and cranky)


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou have you found the mats make you BOIL on a night tho??? Ive been svetsing since I put one on hahaha x


----------



## Smile4me

oh Ellen I understand hun totally, but I have to tell you it doesnt get any easier, the other night I cried myself to sleep after having a horrible dream all I could think about was what if something happened to one of my children... What a horrible feeling, then I got upset with myself for even thinking that thought like what kind of mother would think the worst... well I think everyone goes through it.

My dreams are getting worse, last night I had a dream that I found out my mom died.. OH gosh I woke up bawling like a baby thank God dh didnt hear me I felt so stupid so I finally went back to sleep and then I had another stupid dream that DH's ex moved in with us... WTF is going on with me? LOL

You'll be fine hun but if you feel the need to do so get it out of your system plus you could give it to the baby when he/she is older.... It would be special sweetie.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god!! Yes I've been boiling the last few nights! Never even bloody occurred to me it could be the mats though!! :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Verna xxx

lol Lou Ive woken up thinking my waters have broken from how hot my groin had gotten hahahaha!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OOh then Lou I am in luck cause this one also has 4 pads!! Hope Tj is not in much back pain when I go into labour cause I am stealing it. lol


----------



## SBB

Aw ellen nothing bads gonna happen - you're going to get your baby!!! :happydance: I bet you'll do great and have the perfect birth after that little monkey has stayed put for so long! 
Another thing to take is a plastic bag for dirty clothes. And a dressing gown and slippers in case you have to stay in. 
Clothes wise I was in my really comfy thin jeans, and a t shirt. Then into my nightie once I was back in the labour room... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Suz xxx I hope so! xxx

Ha! My friend gave me a bag for my clothes - Its from the Shang Rii La hotel! SHe said I needed something to show them how high maintenance I am..........LOL! I am so not high maintenance she is! Cheeky bitch! Hahahaha!


----------



## SBB

Lol! 

Lou this is the tens https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000A1QKG2/ref=oss_product
These are the pads you'll need https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodyclock-Health-Care-Ltd-Electrodes/dp/B000A1QKGW/ref=pd_sim_sg_1
They do lose stick a little so maybe get 2 sets... 

x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Here is the one I have ladies...think it will work??


----------



## babyloulou

Ordered the pads Suz! Thanks! Do you need my address or do you still have it from when you sent the picture? X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck ellen for tomorrow you will be fine stop worrying your self it will be all worth the wait when you have bby in your arms hun keep your chin up i will be thinking of you and hope you have it tomoz its my sons birthday hes 11 time flys x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks caz honey xxx

Ive got horrid heartburn sickness going on............Not been sick but feel like I will be before the morning comes! Everyone is calling or texting wishing me luck but its making me feel so ick! x


----------



## babyloulou

It's OH's birthday tomorrow too!! He's very excited that you might have the baby on his birthday Ellen!! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats good lou ellen you will be fine hun i promise you my niece was sick the day she was in labour she filled 3 of them things they give you in hozzy haha she didnt have be re stitched it was ok she went back and see her consultant and he said it was healing nice xxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Well it would just be rude not to come out tomorrow then wouldnt it?!?!? TWO special clomid rellies bdays!

Bags all checked - hubbys playing on the tens machine, and ive got my feet up.........Ive got my lavender ready for bedtime cos I do not feel at all sleepy!


----------



## babyloulou

I bet you don't love! I bet you'll find it hard to sleep tonight! I'll be thinking about you all day tomorrow! Make sure you update us when you can. If you can't get online text me and I'll update everyone on here! If needs be tell the midwife to "stop what you're doing - I need to update my BnBers!!" :haha: xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Dont worry Lou I will make sure you are kept up to date with any developments!

Just googled pessaries - BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD Idea! Doh! Hahahaha! SOunds like Im gonna get me one sore vag! x


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo no don't be Googling things like that!!! Google "adorable newborn baby" instead!! I bet you get nicer results!! :thumbup:

Well we've spent the evening doing finishing touches in the nursery. I've figured out the baby carrier and the Angelcare monitor and movement sensor! Going to tackle the steriliser and breast pump instructions tomorrow! Staying well away from that pesky nappy bin still though! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Did you girls get more pains as you got further along? I've got a constant period like ache in my stomach and back and I have an aching foof and even my cervix is sort of stinging and aching! :cry:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep Ive stopped now Lou! All Im focusing on what ever goes in means baby comes out right??????

What am I having tho??????? Hubbys going to pee himself if its a girl....Him and mum are SURE it is! 

Good job on the gadget stuff! The angelcare is amazing! Is so sensitive our babies are well looked after with them!

Right Im off to get into bed and hubby gonna give me a massage to try chill me out a bit more! I will post asap in the morning after Ive rung the hospital xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yes Lou - pain wise sounds about right for it to kick off like that. Its "normal" sy the MW's but still mention it so its noted xxx


----------



## lisaf

(whew, got my payroll done, so I can relax now and eat my lunch... its only 2:42pm :dohh:)

Ellen, wish we could help you just feel better. I often wish I had a fast-forward time machine to just bypass all this anticipation etc!


----------



## Onelildream

I just put together an IKEA dresser all by myself...So proud. ;) Now I have another one, but no energy, and I'm sick of telling the kids to keep their hands off...I guess I'll leave it for hubs to do...then we can compare who did a better job. lol


----------



## babyloulou

Good plan Chell! :thumbup:

Lisa- get some food woman! Your pregnant for god sake! The baby will be peckish! 

Ellen- I'll look out for your updates throughout the day! I keep thinking girl for you now too- don't know why! I thought boy at first but can't get girl out my head now! :shrug:


----------



## SBB

My battery is about to die, Ellen if I'm not back on before you go, good luck!! You will be amazing and I can't wait to find out what you've had! Text me updates if you can... Will be thinking of you :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've been meaning to ask has anyone got a sling or baby wrap? If so which one is supposed to be best? I really want one x


----------



## lisaf

I'm eating now girls! Lol! 3:30pm :dohh:

Its hard, because I cant just say payroll can wait, I need to eat... and I'm the only one who can do it etc... and it HAD to be done by a certain time today to get people paid on time..


----------



## kcw81

Good luck ellen and good rest to you tonight!! can't wait to hear how it goes. 

Lou happy birthday to Ste! You are going to have close together birthdays then huh with your baby! January is a big bday month.

Verna sorry you are having such crazed dreams! MAybe you are not getting a good deep sleep, are you eating dinner too late before bed? sometimes that can do it. 

Good job with the payroll lisa, hope you had a nice chow down right afterwards.


----------



## lisaf

I have a sling and a wrap!
I got the sling for $12... online promo for this company in the US... I think I showed you girls the picture of my dog in it?

And I got a Moby wrap handed down to my from a friend who didn't like it.
I have heard great things about the Mei Tei though.. sort of a more user-friendly Moby.


----------



## kcw81

Lou I got the moby wrap for around the house and the baby bjorn active carrier for more serious walks outside and such.

I got a sling used too but doubt I will use it.


----------



## Smile4me

awww Ellen I am thinking about you hun, Get some good sleep hun you'll be a mom tomorrow :) YAY! 

Aww Lou hun that's awesome you are alll soooo close sooo exciting!!

AFM sent dh to his friends to chillax a bit ... he worked a 12 hour day and I'm still having fullness in my ovaries.. probably freaken AF it just feels different .... wouldnt it be great if I ovulated ealier than I thought and I'm actually 7 or 8u dpo... ha! OK now I'm just wishful thinking...


----------



## kcw81

I forgot to mention Lou that I don't really have back pains but I think I have foofer pains sometimes. like a stabbing or something when it feels like my uterus and bladder are shoving their way down and trying to escape my foof.


----------



## babyloulou

It could be another ovulation Verna!! It can happen on Clomid!! :thumbup: 

It's my labradors birthday on the 16th Jan too (and my terrier's honorary birthday as we don't know when his actually is!) All of OHs family are in December and Jan! I'm the odd one out in June!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes that's what it feels like Casey!!! Like all my bits and the baby are just going to fall out! And then I get like little electric shocks too!


----------



## Smile4me

I'm not on Clomid hun, took off two months :)


----------



## kcw81

yeah verna you took clomid even though you have a regular cycle and you ovulate! so you should be fine without it.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah - sorry verna! :dohh: I knew that! I even saw you say it again earlier! :lol: Well any feelings are a good thing, right!? :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

I can't wait to hear if ellen has a boy or a girl and how she does through labor. I hope it is easy and fast for her. I thought she was going to have a boy but now I am not sure!


----------



## Onelildream

With our odds; it's a boy...but I'm really hoping a girl to mix things up!


----------



## lisaf

I'm thinking its a boy! :) But I'm so excited to find out!

I hope she has an easy and fast time too!


----------



## kcw81

I know odds are boys. IT will be cool to read her birth story since she can have a case of the tmi just like me. I can't wait to hear Suz's too.


----------



## lisaf

lol, right now I want to hear it all so I can prepare myself... when it gets closer to my due date I may not want to hear any more horror stories!! :)


----------



## Smile4me

I think Girl for Ellen so we will find out tomorrow 

Has anyone seen Case39??? OMG I'm watching it now and it is sooo scary!!!!


----------



## kcw81

no is that a movie? or a show? never heard of it - but makes me want to see it I love scary things!


----------



## Smile4me

https://www.traileraddict.com/trailer/case-39/trailer

Casey I'm sitting here practically shitting in my pants its that scary.... My daughter and I turned on all the lights and I have my heart rate monitor just in case.. hA!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just dropping by before bed to wish Ellen good luck...I am thinking Girl. I don't know why just my thoughts. 

Night everyone. I am off to bed. Having alot of BH and lower back pain tonight. But Gunner is still moving so think I am just having a off day.


----------



## kcw81

oh yah I have heard of that one with renee in it. I heard it wasn't good, but it sounds like it is!


----------



## kcw81

nite sandi


----------



## lisaf

lol at using your heartrate monitor to watch it! I haven't been able to watch scary stuff lately because my heart starts pounding :haha:


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, just on now- have had the day from HE#L!!!!
I tried to get out of this business trip and no such luck, my fricken flight was 2 hours late and then I decided to take the shuttle as someone said they only make 2 or 3 stops.Yeah right, 90 minutes later I'm at my hotel- never again. Anyway, am shattered....this week is not fun but next week will be much better

so is Ellen getting induced tomorrow?? :happydance: I tried going back a few pages, but you guys are chatty :winkwink:
anyway, thinking of you hon, cant believe you are going to be a mom tomorrow :happydance:
I guess girl too
:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Just a quickie cos wasnt expected this.................Im booked to get in in an hour! Absolutley shiting it now!

Will update when poss - love you all ! xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Ellen! You'll be absolutely fine! You're going to be a mummy!! It's what we've all been waiting for! :happydance: Love you too xxxx :hugs:


----------



## SBB

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: woohoo good luck Hun love you you'll be amazing!!! Can't wait to find out :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck Ellen!! :hugs:

Well ladies, Baby Peach will be making her grand entrance on 19th Jan. Have been booked in for an induction. Have to be there before 7am!! :s Eek!!


----------



## laura6914

just wanted to say GOOD LUCK ELLEN...... oh its so exciting. Love every minute. 

Afternoon all :wave:

xxx


----------



## laura6914

Oh and YEY peach, thats great. oh all this babies are coming thick and fast. We will have to start a clomide mummys group soon :yipee:


----------



## SBB

Definitely start a clomid mummies group, or carry on here? Depends what the preggos want too! 

Any news Ellen? It's too exciting!!! 

Jess that's great :happydance: how far along will you be then? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'll be 38 weeks... very exciting!


----------



## babyloulou

I've just commented on your Facebook status Jess! :happydance: So exciting!! If my bubs is on time we'll be close together! I'm due on the 23rd! :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen text a couple of hours ago to say she hadn't been induced yet but had been plonked next to an N-Dubz fan and was not happy! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Oh no poor Ellen!!! Couldn't be much worse than n dubz :dohh: 

Keep us up to date with her texts... 

Jess it's so exciting! Do you have an estimate of size for baby peach? I can't remember if you'd had a growth scan? I think she'll be a titchy 6lb12oz :cloud9: 

Lou I think Benjamin will be 7lb13oz 

Ellens yellow bump 7lb9oz

KC 8lb 6oz 

I think that's it for my predictions! Can I have a prize if I get any right? 

Lou send me your address... I'm sure I could find it but I can't be arsed!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Today her estimated weight is 2.4kg, so you're probably right Suz! 

Not looking forward to the induction much, and I've just found out I can only have one birth partner... my Gentle Birth practioner was going to be with me to talk me through the visualisations and hypnosis etc... That thought was keeping me from panicking about the labour, so now I'm bricking it... bring on the pethedine! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Poor Ellen, I can't think of anything worse! Send her our love in the next round of texts! x


----------



## laura6914

oh poor Ellen, Send her my love lou when you hear off her next. 

Shae has fell asleep on the sofa whilst im doing the house work bless him. Suz, how is your little man doing?

So what is everyone up to this weeknd? Phil has the day off tomorrow so we are planning on driving to Blackpool or somewhere for the day.


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies, just checking in on Ellen,,,, whats the fuss about, why is she upset?


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen has text again to say she's had the gel and the machine is showing contractions but she cant feel anything at all yet- even though the midwife has said she should be! :shrug: I've said maybe she'll be one of those lucky elusive women who say labour doesn't Hirt for them!! 

Suz- I'll PM you my address now! X

As for sizes- the midwife guessed Ben at already being over 7 pound at 36 weeks!! :shock:


----------



## laura6914

Hey smile how are you hun? She is upset cause the woman next to her is an N-Dubz fan. She must be getting it in the ear. :( lol.


----------



## babyloulou

Shes not upset Verna- she'd just been put next to someone in the hospital with a shit taste in music!! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

not an N dubz fan then Lou :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

LOL I've never heard of N Dubz thanks for the clarification :)

YAY she's going to be a strong one, I hope she has an EASY Labour thanks Lou for keeping us up to date hun!!!

Laura hun I have heartburn and sore boobs but nothing more than that.... I guess I will check on Monday or Tuesday as I will be 11dpo or 12dpo Just trying to keep calm ha!!! 

I bet 8lbs 9 oz for Ellen and a girl


----------



## babyloulou

I've just put another update about Ellen but it went onto the last page incase anyone missed it xx

Oooo that's a big guess Verna!! Nearly 9lb!! X


----------



## Smile4me

She's all belly and Suz had an 8 pounder ... :)


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah that's true! God I am dreading how big she is gonna tell be Ben is at next weeks appointment! :haha:


----------



## mrphyemma

Just popping by to wish Ellen lots of luck. I'm still going with the pink prediction. xx

Hope everyone else is well and I'm looking forward to hearing about this impending influx of clomid babies xx


----------



## Smile4me

still have a little bloody cm when checking cervix.... hmmmmmmmm not due until about the 13-15th


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies! Yay ellen is on her way! I have never heard of n dubz either and I guess that is good since apparently they suck! Ellen is going to have an 8 pounder at least, she is overdue so I think that makes sense. I believe I will have an 8 pounder if I go past my due date, but if before my date then maybe 7 pounder. 

Laura thats so cute Shae took a little nap on the couch while you busyed around the house. 

Verna hold tight lady and can't wait to hear test results on your expected AF day!

Very exciting for Jess! Jan 19, if I go late we might be pretty close to eachother. Why are they going 38 weeks instead of waiting to 40? So if you are induced that means epidural?? or how is it going to go? 

Hi Emma hope you are doing okay hun.

Suz what is Sam up to today? Did you tell me if it was okay to call him shorter names like Sam or Sammie? What are you guys calling him in your house right now? 

My DH finally decided on my list of names yesterday, looks like our boy will be named:
James Tyler Roberts. I plan on calling him Jimmie or little J man or something like that first because to me, James sounds adult. Little Jimmie T. Can't wait to the doctor tomorrow to see if my cervix has changed at all.


----------



## Onelildream

Goodmorning. Another crappy night on my husband's stupid PRINCESS AND THE PEA bed. I was so livid this morn I blew up at him and told him he better get the extra matress off the bed today, or we are not sleeping in the same bed until the new bed is delivered!

He left the kids' dinner plates and pan in the sink without washing, and after I saw that this morning I just burst into tears. You know your sleep sucks when you cry over dirty dishes.

Jess-Yay for baby Peach coming in like a week! wowza!

Lou-Tell Ellen we're stoked for her and hopefully N Dubz's #1 fan will shuttheheckup

I better get straightening up; dad's comin over in an hour.


----------



## Onelildream

Kc cute name! We're still struggling with a middle name for Connor. We thought we'd use hubby's best friend's middle name, Jeffrey...We both liked that. ...Come to find out his best friend's middle name is Michael. BAHAHAHA. Not sure where hubs got Jeffrey....It's his bud's dad's name so he mixed it up. hahah. Now we're at square one again.

Verna-Hopefully that's a good sign!


----------



## kcw81

Chell I hope you like your memory foam mattress and get it soon! We have sort of the imitation foam mattress thing that goes over your real mattress, got it at costco, and its worked wonders for me since I am a light sleeper and every toss and turn DH makes would wake me up. now I sleep so great! I hope you like it. I like Connor Jeffrey - CJ. That sounds good. Connor Michael would be CM...


----------



## Onelildream

bahahha. No CM. I'd always think of conception... poor boy.

CJ is my brother's nickname; Clayton James. I think that would be pretty cool.


----------



## NurseKel

Wahoo come on Ellen! I gotta know what's in that oven now..now..now!!! Lol
love the name Casey. Especially the Tyler part. My cousin's little boy is named Tyler but we call him Ty Ty. 
Chell, hope you get sleep soon. I still don't sleep good and new mattresses are on my list!
Lou, thank you so much for volunteering for Shay. I'm turning her adressess in tomorrow. So keep an eye out for Stanley! Rofl 
Sandi, I still need you to msg me your addy please. Thank you!
Hello to everyone else!


----------



## babyloulou

That's a good point Casey makes there! You know what CM means to us girls.... :haha:

Emma- how are you darling? I hope you're ok :hugs:

I'm off for an Indian tonight for OHs birthday! I hope the spicy food doesn't kick start anything! :shock: I've promised OH he can have a few beers so I can't go into labour tonight!


----------



## kcw81

happy bday to ste lou! hope you have fun tonight!


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Kel :) hope little Cade is doing well, hows his momma?

MMM Indian for tea, I'm having Indian for lunch with dh this afternoon, he's coming to have lunch with me.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ellens hubby!!!!:cake: Ellens baby and your dh will have the same Birthday that's GREAT!

awww Chel that sounds awful, hopefully he will whip back into shape and tend to your needs but no more :cry: don't sweat the small stuff sweet pea.


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow, I'm so excited for Ollie! I hope she has an easy delivery.

Hello, to all the Clomid preggos and mommies/mummies!! I miss you all, but cannot possibly keep up anymore. I pop on from time to time and read the last page and check for any new babies!!

AFM, Jax and I are doing well. OH had his first day back to work today so I'm a bit lonely as I have no one to talk to. Jax's 2-month appointment is Monday and I'm excited to see how much he has grown as he is now in his 6 month old clothing! He i long and lean like his dad.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls any new on ellen well i have had a busy day today my son has lots of money for his birthday so i will be takeing him spending at the weekend xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Verna, Cade is doing so good! Growing like a weed. I have been better I cracked a tooth which has abcessed and now antibiotics for a week with extraction next Thursday. Told hubby I would rather labor again than have this dang toothache..grrr! 
Got your msg Sandi. Thank you again! 
Hi caz and Emma!


----------



## Smile4me

oh no that sounds awful :( I hope you get better soon. Then you can start trying again, right? LOL 
I'm so glad to hear lil Cade is doing well sweetie, I love the FB pics, I did go out there last night to look at everyones lil men growing like weeds!


----------



## kcw81

Oh that sucks about your tooth Kel!! howd that happen??

Marg glad you and jax are doing well! he is getting so cute!

Verna I think it is Steve, Lous oh that has the bday today, not ellens! Lucky you having indian food today yummy!


----------



## NurseKel

Bite your tongue woman! I'm sure not getting knocked up again until you catch up! Lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies...just checking in to see if there was any news on Ellen. I just got my lazy bones out of bed after a awful night of sleep. Had horrible back ache all night not even the heating pad helped. BUt as soon as I laid down Gunner thought it was party time and did lots of rolling and turning...so that made me smile. 

Kel I sent you my address on here. 

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## kcw81

hey if you guys remember I said I was having a lot more discharge this week than normal and thought it was my mucus plug starting to come off maybe, or maybe just cuz I dtd with DH on saturday. Well its still a lot of CM coming out and just now I saw a little blood in it. Maybe my cervix is starting to dilate and efface! I will find out tomorrow.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

How exciting Kc. FX


----------



## kcw81

sorry about your bad night of sleep sandi. maybe take a nap later!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well since its already noon here I doubt it. LOL BUt will be in bed early.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo... Casey, sounds like your LO will be making an appearance very soon!!! How exciting!!! :hugs:

Just watched the breastfeeding DVD they gave me with my bounty pack as I now won't make it to the bf workshop. Got a bit emotional watching one of the births!! :dohh: I was surprised to learn that the WHO recommend bf-ing until they're 2 years old!! Pardon my language, but fuck that for a game of soldiers...!!!


----------



## kcw81

haha jess 2 years? what the F? jeez that seems really way too long. the kid is walking around and talking by then!


----------



## Peach Blossom

More importantly WITH TEETH!! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

Gross!!!!!

Casey- WOOO HOOOO You go MOMMA!!!!

Where's Ellen?????


----------



## kcw81

yah by now ellen has probably had the baby don't you think? it has been about 10 hours hasn't it? I don't know how long it takes if induced.


----------



## Smile4me

Its different for everyone.. I can't go by any of mine....:blush: I think she's going to have an easy birth for some reason .... :flower:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Trouble with being induced is you may not go in to labour straight away... The sheet I got today said that if labour was established within 6 hours they will give another pessary or break the waters... So it could go for hours!! Hopefully Ellen has had the baby by now though!!


----------



## Smile4me

I thought being induced was breaking your water? At least thats what I have always had happened to me....


----------



## kcw81

I thought being induced was getting that one medicine called ptocin or something? which forces contractions?


----------



## Peach Blossom

There are different ways to be induced. I'm going to be given a hotmone pessary which is basically designed to start contractions... But it doesn't necessarily work straight away or bring on a proper established labour. Verna, they don't really like breaking your waters here unless other options aren't working.


----------



## Peach Blossom

The other way is to put you on a drip of Syntocinon which makes the uterus contract, but again they do that only if the pessaries haven't worked.


----------



## kcw81

Oww. I hope it doesn't hurt too bad Jess. Will you get an epi or still try to go natural with tens and gas and air?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Will try natural with gas and air as far as possible. Won't rule out other pain relief if I need it though. There maybe be a problem if I want an epi due to the heparin I've been on. Going to start preparing visualisation techniques etc from now on.


----------



## lisaf

Morning/afternoon everyone!
Checking in on Ellen... can't wait to hear another update! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen was given just the hormone pessaries. She had one earlier and they were going to give her another one at 7 o clock if labour hadn't started properly by then. I havent heard from her since about 4 though after the first pessary so she may be labouring now as we speak!!! :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Right I'm off too the Indian for for Stes birthday . I've been having so many BHs and pains tonight though I'm a bit scared to go!!


----------



## lisaf

Lou - who is going to keep us updated after you go to bed? :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

have fun out to dinner Lou! hope Ste has a great bday. hopefully you won't go into labor at the place!

Wow so Ellen could potentially not be done till tonight or tomorrow, I can't wait!!


----------



## caz & bob

enjoy lou hope you dont go in labour hun ellen push hun push soon be her x


----------



## SBB

Have fun tonight lou - hopefully you won't go into labour!! 

KC sounds promising that it could be your mucus plug! 

I'm so excited ellen could be having baby as we speak :happydance: 

AFM I am tired today and a little tearful :( sammuel still has jaundice... He didn't sleep so well last night so
I'm just tired I think and sad that Danny may go back to work on Monday :cry: he might take a bit longer though. 

KC you can call him sam or sammy, I don't mind, I'm still calling him baby Jesus!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Girls- update from Ellen! She's still there- not much happening. She's not even been examined since 1pm!!! Eight hours ago! :shock: :shock: She says they said they've left her to it because she's coping well. Contractions are regular but pain not too bad she says xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw bet she has it early hours now awww xxxx


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, ladies. Here's the DL...

Ellen's having the baby today.... KC's up next. Then Jess and Lou.

Ready......go!

Oh, and as for the Clomid Mommies Group...PLEASE DON'T LEAVE US! We'll all need the chatter and advice....don't go anywhere else!


----------



## Onelildream

.....or Ellen's having the baby tomorrow, looks like. But don't worry...That doesn't change our plans. ;)


----------



## Smile4me

Then Chel, Britt, and Verna :)


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa too!


----------



## kcw81

yeah verna too! Wow I hope Ellen is being entertained by her DH being there for so long with not much happening. glad the pain ain't too bad so far... Wish she could pop online to chat!

Suz I bet you are exhausted! How much sleep have you gotten, just bits and pieces here and there? I am scared for how I will handle barely any sleep. I think it will make me a tired moody crank! hopefully the jaundice goes away soon and hope Danny can stay home longer!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I was jaundice for age when I was born... I hope it goes away soon. :hugs: hopefully he'll settle in to more of a routine soon and then your sleep won't be so broken. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- sorry about Sammuel's jaundice and lack of sleeping! You know what they say- the first few weeks are always slightly hellish then before you know it everything is fine and settled down! Just grab as much rest as you can whenever you can :hugs: xx

Ellen says she is happy to be left to her own devices until the morning as the staff she has seen so far have not been great and have lived up to the "bad nhs maternity wards" name!! :nope: She sounds good and positive though. She is only on Tens at the moment- no gas and air or anything yet xx


----------



## Britt11

hey girls,
just got in from the business trip from HE#L!!!
anyway, happy to be home, one more grueling day of meetings tomorrow and then the w/e to relax.

okay, so its hard to sort out the posts, is Ellen in labour?? Did she have to be induced?
how exciting, that it could be any moment now. I think a lot of having my baby and what it will look like and I get excited, but I have such a long ways to go

hugs to you all
cheers,


----------



## SBB

I'm glad Ellen is coping so well. My hospital examined me at 4am then not again til about 3pm!! Almost 12 hours!! :nope: 
I hope she gets going soon or she'll be knackered... 

I've just changed sammuel and he's just poo'd!! :dohh: :haha: 

Glad you're home from your rubbish trip cat! 

How was dinner lou? Brought on anything?! 

KC the night before last I slept ok, from midnight to 8am just waking when he woke for feeds, but last night he was less settled and would feed for ages... So hardly any sleep and I was getting really grumpy with OH for breathing! I normally sleep with earplugs due to my lack of tolerance for breathing in the night! 
Going to bed now hopefully will get some decent sleep... 

Night everyone :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- dinner was lovely (until the last mouthful when I ate a whole chilli by mistake and burnt my tongue! :haha:) - I was having Braxton Hicks all the time we were out- about every 3 or 4 minutes. My bump has never been that tight before. They have stopped now though! 

Night xxxx


----------



## kcw81

rest well suz!!

Lou glad you had fun but Yowch on the chili! spicy! did you swallow it? did danny get a bit drunk?


----------



## babyloulou

My OH is called Ste Casey- Danny is Suz's OH! Ste had four beers at the Indian and has bought another 4 home with him! I told him to though- it's a one off now until bubs comes!!! No I didn't swallow the chilli- managed to pull it out my mouth but I had crunched it and all it's seeds by that point! :devil:


----------



## kcw81

Ouch Lou from the chilli! oops I knew it was Ste but I accidentally typoed danny. I can remember your oh name because its unique to see the name "Ste". Short for Steven right?

well it is his birthday so I guess he deserves to get his drink on!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes most call themselves Steve or Steven I guess. He's alway been
Ste though. Are you getting many Braxton Hicks Casey? Mine have definitely increased today! They are so uncomfortable and tight too! X


----------



## lisaf

Hey Suz!
I was asking for breastfeeding advice from a friend of mine... and asked if the pain always equals a bad latch or if thats sort of myth. Her response was kind of interesting though so I though I'd share it! :)


> The key to avoiding pain is ensuring a good latch from day 1. There are many mom's out there who never experience any pain during breastfeeding from the beginning to the end. But it's certainly not uncommon for women to expereince some discomfort during the early days. Most of the time it is the result of a latch issue. One bad latch can cause a fair amount of damage that can lead to breastfeeding discomfort for days to come even if the latch is good... But if the latch is good even with previous damage present (and it doesn't have to be visible damage for it to hurt) it should not be unbearably toe curling tears building up painful. If it is there's likely bigger problems at play and the insight from a hands on trained breastfeeding expert (who actually knows what they're doing.....) can be very beneficial. Also in those cases, you should definitly check for tongue tie as that is another big cause of nipple pain.
> 
> Anyways, the best way to avoid nipple pain is to focus on ensuring a good latch during the very initial feeds. Babies learn by doing. If they latch on correctly they'll get yummy colostrum which will reinforce them to latch correctly again (yay for positive reinforcement). But if they latch incorrectly and cause you nipple damage and pain they will still get milk so they will continue to latch poorly cause they connect latching on that way with getting yummy milk (boo for positive reinforcement). Bad habits are hard to break as a result. So again latch is key!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Ouch lou!! 

I was having really strong BH just before my sweep... :lol: 

Thank you for that Lisa, really appreciate it, I am trying to make sure he latches really well, he does most of the time and if e doesn't I'm taking him off and starting again... Hopefully it will get easier. Its not so painful as it was the other day... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I am glad it isn't as painful as before suz!

Lou I am getting NO BH's. none.


----------



## babyloulou

I've got a feeling these are my first proper ones too Casey. I thought I'd been having them for weeks when i was getting period cramps all the time- even though the midwife said Braxton hicks shouldn't hurt that much. Anyway what I am getting today sounds much more like what people have described Braxton hicks as!! My pains before must have just been stretching/growing/baby moving pains or something!?!?! :shrug: The things today have been like a severe tightening across my stomach that is uncomfortable not painful- takes my breath a bit but that's all! 

Well my Mum popped round tonight and said labour is imminent as my face has changed shape!! I think she thinks she's turned into a gypsy or something!! :haha: She has guessed next week! I said I don't care as long as he doesn't go so far overdue that I end up back at the hospital I fought so hard to stay out of yesterday to be induced! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen just text to say the "butterflies" are starting to really fucking hurt!! They are still very irregular after 20 hours though! :-( She still only on Tens at the moment but sounds like the pain is increasing! X


----------



## kcw81

that is great lou about your imminent labor! your mom thinks she is so wise haha. I hope he does come next week, what if we deliver on the same day? I have had more and more pink coming out with more and more discharge today so I defo think its the bloody show they mention in the books. can't wait to see what the doc says tomorrow! I better go shopping right now to get some of my last minute items!!


----------



## Smile4me

oh poor Ellen I hope she gets some rest before she delivers...

OUch about the chili eeewww hope your mouth recovers...I love me some Indian food though :) Good Night Lou

Hi Suz hope you are doing well

Casey you need to get some sleep sweetie, you'll b e next! OMG that is sooo weird how close you all are.


----------



## NurseKel

Yipee! Sounds like these Clomid babies are finally kicking it in gear! Lol


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- having your show is a good sign!! :thumbup: I haven't had anything like that yet! What type of birth are you planning? X


----------



## kcw81

ITs strange that I have no BHs but I am having the show! 

With my birth I have an ideal way, but I want to be flexible you know. In my ideal situation it would be a natural birth where I spend a lot of initial labor at home and then we go in when we have to and I can move around the room into different positions and not get an epidural so that I don't have to remain on my back. I want the baby cleaned up before skin on skin too! and DH doesn't want to cut the cord so the doc can do that. I know that in the end though it will probably be me needing an epidural for the pain and anything can happen, I Could even need a casearian or forceps or whatever and I guess I will just have to deal with that as it comes!


----------



## kcw81

Oh yeah to deal with pain then without an epidural I guess I was just going to try baths, hot and cold packs, moving around, breathing, and distractions or visualization. massage too if DH will do it, I don't know if he will since he hates massage.

I know its gonna be painful and none of that will prob work!


----------



## kcw81

I gotta run out to the store now, good luck to ellen!! I will check in later and I hope she starts progressing.


----------



## Smile4me

I just noticed we skipped a few people
so it goes 
Casey, Lou, Jess, then Lisa, Sandi, Chel, Britt.... did I miss anyone??

Britt so happy you are doing better sweetie, HOw did your boss take your news hun?
Did you tell him you need to lighten the traveling a bit?

Casey your birthplan sounds good I hope you can stick to the no epi... GOOD LUCK hehe


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> I just noticed we skipped a few people
> so it goes
> Casey, Lou, Jess, then Lisa, Sandi, Chel, Britt.... did I miss anyone??
> 
> Britt so happy you are doing better sweetie, HOw did your boss take your news hun?
> Did you tell him you need to lighten the traveling a bit?
> 
> Casey your birthplan sounds good I hope you can stick to the no epi... GOOD LUCK hehe

yes you missed yourself Verna!!!!!!!!!!:winkwink:

ummm....lets just say the news initially went over like a lead balloon...not good at all but I had to remind him the facts that this is normal and I shouldnt be penalized in anyway because I am having a baby, he agreed. Took him a day to comprehend the news and my other colleague talking with him but he has come right around and seems quite happy for me now, its nice that its not a secret anymore.
anyway, no- there was no talk of lightening my travel schedule...lol, I will probably have to get a travel note from my doctor to fly when I'm huge.....gosh I could flying at 36/37 weeks...:dohh:

well off to lay down
talk tomorrow ladies
cant wait to read the updates


----------



## lisaf

Suz - I really hope that advice helps! Figured it might help some of the others planning to breastfeed since its apparently important to only allow good latches.
So glad things are not as painful!!

Hope Ellen's doing good! :)


----------



## kcw81

hey all, I definitely am losing my mucus plug, it looks like big globs of pink material coming out in the toilet. sorry if TMI. I still don't feel contractions but am weirded out because this is 100% sure the bloody show now. what the heck how come I am seeing this but a lot of other ladies on here and elsewhere never notice it? how long after you lose your plug do you go into labor? I hope not in the next 24 hours cuz I ain't ready! I googled it and it sounds like it totally varies but it sure is strange having a definite sign. I can't wait till the doc appt tomorrow!!


----------



## lisaf

yay kc!! So exciting!
I've heard of women losing their plug up to a month before going into labor... is that the same as bloody show?


----------



## SBB

Don't panic kc it can take ages after losing your plug... But I'd probably start getting ready!! 
Exciting! You might actually go on your due date! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

thanks guys I went shopping and started packing my hosp bag just in case. lisa yeah, the loss of plug is the same as the bloody show. it could be a whole week or more after you lose it but is also could be in the next 24 hrs. the scary thing is that I haven't had any symptoms or anything forever and now all of a sudden my plug pops out with no warning! so weird I thought I would have contractions. I do feel kind of crampy period like right now, like how it feels to have gassy bloated cramps during your AF. 

I hope I have a few more days!! Gotta let Ellen have her day in the sun here plus I need the time to prepare.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! Oooo... Casey, so exciting!! My sister had her show about 12 hours before she went in to labour! 

I'm off on my last excursion to central London today. Meeting my mum for elevensies then some work friends for lunch. Woke up in the middle of the night with really bad period pain like cramps... Was worried for a moment that labour might have started, but nothing since! 

Hope Ellen has had the baby by now! Kept checking my phone through the night for news!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Baby girl, name unknown but weighing in at 9lb 12.5 oz!!! Mum knackered after huge labour but both are ok xxx

Ellens update!!!! :yipee: :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:happydance: Yay!!!! Oh I'm so pleased to hear that everything is ok! How very exciting! Congrats Ellen!! I can imagine you're absolutely exhausted!! :hug:


----------



## SBB

KC I can't believe with 3 days to go you hadn't even packed your bag!!! :rofl: 

Jess enjoy your last C London trip for a while :D you won't want to be doing that with baby peach!! 

Am so happy for Ellen, I hope she is ok, I don't know what time she had the baby in the end but it must have been quite a long labour. Who guessed girl? I can't remember my final guess!! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well its snowing her again today so i took the dogs over the field they loved it hers some pics and af has gone wooppp congrats ellen lazy girl well done hun carnt wait see pic of her xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0100.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1









Photo-0101.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 1









Photo-0102.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SBB

Here's Ellens gorgeous girl :happydance:

x x x
 



Attached Files:







ellen baby .jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyloulou

I guessed girl!! :happydance: i can't believe the weight!!! :shock: 9lb 12.5oz! :shock: Shes gorgeous!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## SBB

These clomid babies are big babies!! Are you scared now lou?! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

And there I was being told Clomid babies were likely to be small!!


----------



## babyloulou

I am getting scared yes!! :shock: Midwife said Benjamin felt over 7lb nearly 2 weeks ago!! :shock: Its all this eating we've been doing over Xmas!!! :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cngrats to Ellen!! First Clomid GIRL! She is beautiful! And a chunk. LOL Did she get to have her natural or csection?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

And I was with you on the girl Lou! And hello ladies. 


Kc how exciting your losing your plug. Maybe your lo is gonna make his appearence on time.


----------



## SBB

I think natural sandi, we don't have all the details yet! 

Lou I think despite all those chilli chips Ben will be a bit smaller :D 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I didn't see the photo before... She's beautiful! What a handsome lot we're producing in this group!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

I've just had a text from Ellen! Not only did she do it naturally but also with NO pain relief except TENs machine!! Not even gas and air!! :shock: :shock: :shock: No help or intevention at all (no forceps, etc..) and NO stitches or anything!! :shock:


----------



## NurseKel

Congrats to Ellen and hubby! She is so adorable! And a girl...I can't believe it. I bet she was so surprised! Thank you Lou for the quick updates.
Casey, I can't wait for an update following your appt. I started losing my plug at least a week or more before labor. I got so excited then read that it sometimes happens early and even reforms. I was like, what the hell? Lol I hope dr confirms this is it for you though cause im liking this Clomid baby bombardment! Rofl
Hi Sandi, Caz, Peach!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good morning Kel.


----------



## NurseKel

Wow! So proud of you Ellen! Can't wait to hear your whole birth story.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is awesome! Great job Ellen!


----------



## babyloulou

I've just had a text from Ellen! Not only did she do it naturally but also with NO pain relief except TENs machine!! Not even gas and air!! :shock: :shock: :shock: No help or intevention at all (no forceps, etc..) and NO stitches or anything!! :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

Ignore any double posts from me- phone seems to be submitting everything twice!! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Ignore any double posts from me- phone seems to be submitting everything twice!! :dohh:


----------



## Smile4me

Wowser, I guessed a girl and 9 lbs 8 oz. yay!!!!!!
OMG she is a beautiful baby,,,, any names yet? 

:happydance:Congratulations Ellen Way to go hun you are a Trooper!!:flower:

:cake:Happy Birthday lil Clomid Chloe... that's her name until we know what her real name is.:haha:


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations Ellen!!! Your (not so) little girl is divine! :) xx


----------



## SBB

Oh my god are you serious?! She's a friggin hero!!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Clomid chloe I love it! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I know!! I don't know how she did it! JUST tens and NO stitches!! :shock:

Clomid Chloe!! :lol:


----------



## laura6914

Ellen HUGE congratulations girl and way to go with no pain relief. I take my hat of to you. No idea how you done that. How long was the labour? She is absolutely gorgeous by the way. So proud of you. xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Not sure how long her labour was altogether. She said she should be out of hospital later so maybe she'll pop on to tell us xx


----------



## laura6914

can wait to hear about it. 
I have just told Phil and he was astounded that someone could give birth with no pain relief. lol. 
The gas an air didnt really do anything for me, just helped me focus on my breathin. I even let Phil and my mum have a puff :rofl:

How you feeling today Lou? xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm fine thanks Laura. I was having lots of Braxton Hicks yesterday but they have stopped today. Feeling normal again today. How are you? X


----------



## laura6914

its getting close to yor turn now lou are you next? 

Im good a little tired. We are trying to bring Shaes bedtime forward from 10pm to 8:30- 9pm. He went down at 8:30 last night and woke at midnight and 5:30. Im used to him sleeping through so my bodyclock is a bit messed up today. Im shattered. lol.


----------



## caz & bob

SBB said:


> Here's Ellens gorgeous girl :happydance:
> 
> x x x

aw she is lovely ellen well done hun x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats Ellen!!! What a beautiful baby girl...and born naturally! I'm so proud of you!


----------



## kcw81

Congrats Ellen! You are amazing!! such a cutie too! can't wait to hear all about it.

How is everyone? I lost my plug last night and started getting my first contractions at about midnight. The kept me half awake all night in bed - they feel like really bad excruciating menstrual cramps and they make me feel sort of gassy too. I read in my book that if you start early labor during the sleeping hours you should continue to rest as long as possible so I stayed in bed till this AM. Now I got my timer and I am trying to time the contractions but I find it hard to keep track since I am busy packing and stuff!! I have not had any water break and my doctor's office doesn't open for another hour. I am hoping to stay here till my water breaks or till I can't bear the pain but I will let the doc know my contractions timing when I figure it out. 
God I still have some packing to do - Suz what exactly do I need to bring for the baby? what type of outfit and stuff?


----------



## lisaf

Wow!!! A girl! I joked that Ellen's would be a girl with the drama of going late and keeping us all in suspence, but truly thought it would HAVE to be a boy with our track record here!
and 9lbs 12oz?!?!?!! :O 
I find it so encouraging that she was able to all natural, without even gas & air since thats what I'm hoping to do (don't get me wrong, I'd be huffing the gas if we had it here :rofl: just that I have no choice about that option for pain relief).

KC!!! You're next!! Can't believe it! :) So excited about the contractions! Many women's water doesn't break until they are ready to push basically. And you don't want it to break early because I hear it makes the contractions more painful.

Is there an iphone app for timing contractions I should look into getting? :)
You only need a bringing home outfit for the baby... US hospitals tend to provide basic baby clothes/hats etc while you are there.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god!! Casey you're in labour!!! :happydance: Soooooo exciting!! As long as you've got nappies and a few basics for baby - and what you need for labour you'll be fine! Good luck- keep us informed!! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

ELLEN-CONGRATS, HUN! Holy freakin heart attack, your sweet little beauty is HUGE. She sure is beautiful, though. I am so surprised that you didn't need stitches after that! ;) Congrats, Hun! We are so happy for you and so proud of you! YAY FOR A CLOMID GIRL! lol.

KC-Stay on top of those contractions; looks like you might be delivering next! Wooooooohooooooo. I never lost my plug with either of my kiddos.

Hello to you all! I finally got some decent sleep as hubs FINALLY took the extra mattress off of the bed! Connor must be in a growing spurt bc I am still soooo tired lately!


----------



## lisaf

I think in the US you can honestly just show up with an outfit for you to wear home and thats fine :rofl: They give us diapers/nappies, clothes for the baby (most people prefer to put their kids in something cute to bring them home though). They even give us the pads etc....

Don't forget to pack a bra of some sort that will allow for easy nursing if you want to do that.
I've even heard its best to wear a sleepshirt in the hospital bed (after labor) so you don't bleed on your own PJs but have the comfort of a nice top.... my friend wore the hospital gown for all 2 days and regretted it because she was so uncomfortable.


----------



## Onelildream

Ooooo. I can't wait to get my custom hospital gown...Soooo much cuter than the bleached gowns they make us wear!


----------



## laura6914

YEY KC :happydance: Good luck n keep us posted. They are coming thick and fast now these clomid babies :yipee:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo... so exciting!! Casey good luck hon and keep us updated!! :)

Can't believe Ellen didn't tear and did it all without pain relief that is amazing!!

My last trip in to London was fun. My mum took me shopping in the John Lewis Sale and BHS... I got a dressing gown, some really really cute outfits for Baby Peach... Then went to lunch with friends which was yummy!


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- sounds great! I forgot to thank you for the book suggestion. I will def be reading that. Thank you.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Pleasure hon. It makes so much sense when you start reading it! :) :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

This is one of the outfits mum got me... how cute is that?!
https://www.bhs.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/bhsstore/150917/235076


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Woohoo we may have 2 clomid babies on the same day?? Go Casey! 

Peach that out fit is so cute.

Hello ladies...I just got up from a 4 hour nap...somehow I sleep best from 8:30 to about 12:30 in the daytime...I think its cause I get the bed to myself. LOL


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- CUTE! I made a felt book for my nephews, handstitched, that was the VERY HUNGRY CATERPILLAR. I LOVE that book!


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies, I just got off the phone with my docs assistant and she seemed to think I was still in prelabor, not actual labor, even though I am having frequent contractions. She wanted me to just hold off on coming in till my actual appt this afternoon already scheduled. I think she thinks my contractions aren't strong enough yet, like I would be complaining more about them or something. They hurt like a bitch tho so I am not sure, I guess they must get much worse than this! Oww scary!! At least this forced me to pack up for the hospital and try to get my shiz together. anyway when I see him at 330pm he will figure out for sure what is happening with my cervix and I will just sit tight till then.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Wow I can't believe you're in labour Casey!!! How exciting, how are you feeling? 

Jess I can't see the pic in that link :( but glad you had fun :)

Afm: MW came again today, sammuel is fine, but turns out he is tongue tied. This is why it's been hurting so much... Basically the little bit under the tongue is holding his Tongue back too much. It makes it harder to latch as well, he can have it cut, it's v simple apparently, they just cut it and give him back, job done! So in about 10 days should be doing that, it can affect his speech in later life so think we'll do it... 
But it's good news for all you BFing ladies, hopefully it won't be so painful for you! 
I went to John Lewis and got some nursing bras. Sammuel slept the whole time. I am sooooo tired now.

Any word from Ellen? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Kc I hate to say it but it does sound like pre-labor... Don't worry it doesn't get too much worse! Honest :lol: 

Get as much rest as possible and eat A LOT!! you need so much energy... 

Keep us updated - good luck!!! :happydance: :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-Sorry, hun. Any procedure on your baby is difficult...hugs. I'm sure it will be fine. DD has had 2 major surgeries on her face for a birthmark and each one was hard to handle, but she was a trooper!

KC-Sometimes nurses are stupid. If u feel u can't wait, just go to the maternity ward! My contractions never got bad until I was dialated to a 5+


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tongue tied makes sense Suz...glad that the mid wife seen that. My exhusband had that as a child as well. His mom said it was easy and he fed like a little tiger like that. LOL


----------



## kcw81

I have never heard of tongue tied!! how strange. well it sounds like an easy fix and then you will be off and running right? 

Thanks guys for the responses, maybe the contractions won't seem to hurt as bad to me if I know they aren't the real thing. If it does get too much to bear I will go in earlier but right now I bet I could make it 4 hours at home. I might still have a couple days but I wish I could have contraction-free couple of days - otherwise what is the point of getting that extra time!


----------



## kcw81

Did you find some good bras Suz? I got some last night that have a soft wire in them, I know its better to get non-underwire but there is NO support in those kind for me and my big saggy boobs.


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- it's sounds like early labour to mr homey- especially ad you list your plug then contractions started. Hope you're ok :hugs:

Suz- glad they have figured out the breastfeeding issue for you. I think Tongue tied is an easy thing to solve! Hopefully it will get much better for you as soon as that's done xx

Ellen is still at the hospital. Not sure if she's getting out tonight or not now. I've kept her updated about Casey- she's told me to pass on good luck Casey xx


----------



## kcw81

thanks lou! who is mr. homey? oh! did you mean me honey? haha. yeah every five minutes or so I am doubled over in pain and then when it passes I feel sooooo nice and comfy for a bit, then it comes back damn things. I can't imagine much worse pain than this so I am going to have to say I might end up with the epi. Dammit!! Its just so painful and if it goes for a long long time every 3-5 minutes I will go insane!

Ellen is amazing I wish I could do what she did.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww - sounds horrible Casey! :-( If you need/want the epi then go for it! No-one should compare themselves to anyone else- everyone's labour is different! Getting the baby here safely is all that matters :hugs: :hugs: xxx

Yes I meant "me honey" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Its my iPhone it auto-corrects to random words! :rofl: Mr Homey :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

awww Casey hun thats fabulous that you lost your plug!!!! YAY

AFM ladies, I am sooo freaking nauseas today, I can't stand it. We are at the dealer sorting some things with the car and I feel so sick, check back later. :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, Lou is right... Every labour is different and there is absolutely no shame in having the pain meds. :hugs:

Verna I'm so excited about your nausea!! I really hope that this is your cycle and we have some more good news to celebrate soon! :hugs: xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Casey I agree with Lou each labor is different and I know they say first babies can take longer but I had my first on my edd in less than six hours. How long are the contractions lasting for?


----------



## kcw81

hi guys, this f'ing kills! Sandi, I got tired of counting contractions so I will have to check the next one to see how long it is. TOO long and too often for my taste! it feels like my uterus is being wrung out like a wet towel and I want to puke. OK I just had one and it was about 60 secs. I bet the next one is here in 4 mins kill me.


----------



## TySonNMe

Best of luck Casey!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Ooo, sounds like active labor to me...you should be getting to the hospital if they last that long and are that frequent!!


----------



## lisaf

Suz - so glad they caught the tongue-tied thing! Its really a super easy thing to fix and my friend's baby didn't even react when it was done. Its one thing I will be demanding they check before I leave the hospital (assuming I can BF). Its funny because its not something you hear about until you encounter it.. they should make pregnant women more aware of it because some just give up on BFing when that might have been the only issue.

KC - Are you able to talk during the contractions? If so, thats generally considered fine to stay home until that point. My friend went in when she was contracting ever 3-5 minutes and the doctor was a total cow to her and wanted to send her home... her water ended up breaking so she got to stay but she still had 12 hours of labor ahead of her. They say to spend as much of labor at home as possible for comfort.
Also, shower and eat (if you can) before you leave your house!! :) Oh... and stay hydrated!


----------



## caz & bob

aw good luck casey hun carnt wait see a pic of bby sounds like labour if you carnt bear the pain go the hozzy x x x x


----------



## lisaf

oooh, and Verna... so excited for your nausea!! :haha: (sorry, you got overshadowed there by kc's excitement)... when are you testing?


----------



## Onelildream

kc-what'd the doc say?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Verna FX for a BFP test. 


Casey...I have been through labor and with my first I went very fast and could talk and walk up til I was ready to push. Yes I was very very uncomfortable but each person is different. It really does sound like active labor to me as well. I wouldn't surprised if you was dialated 3 or more.


----------



## lisaf

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Verna FX for a BFP test.
> 
> 
> Casey...I have been through labor and with my first I went very fast and could talk and walk up til I was ready to push. Yes I was very very uncomfortable but each person is different. It really does sound like active labor to me as well. I wouldn't surprised if you was dialated 3 or more.

Thanks! I heard that was the guideline but nobody wants to wait too long before going to the hosp! My friend was able to talk and walk fine, but was on all fours during contractions unable to speak... she still felt 'fine' and her hubby dragged her to the hospital and she was fully dilated when she arrived I think?
She refused a wheelchair to enter the hospital and since she was not making a huge deal out of it, the nurses didn't rush to check her out... when they did, their eyes popped out in shock :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yay any update casey?! Maybe she's gone to the hospital! 

Verna I hope you are feeling sick for a good reason :D 

I just had a really deep sleep for about 2 hours with sammuel... I feel so sleepy still :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- I hope the nausea is a nice early bfp sign! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Britt11

oh Ellen, she is so gorgeous what a cutie!! congrats:baby:
also amazing that you were able to do that without any pain meds, unreal- you have to share your secret with us!! sending you big :hugs:

and almost 10lbs, ahh little cutie was snug as a bug and enjoying getting big in mummy, no need to come out I guess :hugs:

hey girls its been a heck of a week...I wont bore you with the details but work needs to slow down for me definitely, I burst into tears twice today and spilt coffee all over my suit this morning 10 minutes before a huge meeting:wacko:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Cat!! Don't let them overwork you now you're pregnant. :hugs: And feel free to moan about it on here and give details. It's what the thread is for :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

aw Cat... I hate stressful days at work! :hug: Sometimes you're being pushed too hard, but sometimes its just hormonal... we're here for you either way!!


----------



## Onelildream

KC said she had an appt at 330..maybe they checked her and sent her right to the hospital???

Cat-Take it easy. Pregnancy is hard enough without any other stresses. hugs.

Verna-I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope this one is it...We're all rooting for ya!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So no news on Casey I see. 

I am having one of those grumpy days...and can't get comfie. I have had BH for 2 days now with lower back pain and this child doesn't like me to sleep. LOL


----------



## NurseKel

Casey ....if you log on get my number to text and I will keep everyone updated if you need me to. 281-659-6762. You other US girls write that down for future reference. I figure since I've already got my bubs here I got plenty of time to update for anyone that needs it. Lol


----------



## Smile4me

awww very sweet Kel :)

Casey where are you?????????????

How's Ellen????


----------



## NurseKel

Okay....logged on before bed for any word. Nothing....???? What the heck? I'm in suspense here ladies! Lol
Casey and Ellen hope both you girls are okay. Thinking of you both.


----------



## SBB

Eeek what's happening?! 

Xx x


----------



## SBB

I had posted ellens update on the name but I'm taking it off in case she wants to announce herself! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls x

I just came on to do the same thing Suz- but you're right I'll leave it off incase she wants to announce it xx

No word from Casey yet?? X


----------



## NurseKel

Hey girls! Update from Casey......James Tyler arrived! He was born at 3:03 pm! Weighed 7 lbs 4 oz. They were only at the hospital 20 minutes before he was born so no epidural. She says it hurt like hell but they are all doing wonderful and she will update in a few days. She also says, "PS my foof hurts" rofl!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Woohoo!! Congrats on Mr. James!!!


----------



## SBB

Yay congratulations Casey! Wow 20 mins after arriving :wacko: that's amazing! Can't wait for a pic... 

I love the ps my foof hurts comment!! 

Lou, jess are you ready? These clomid babies are coming thick and fast now!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay!! Congratulations to Casey!! Wow the babies are coming thick and fast now!! That was a nice short labour then!! :thumbup:

Is that 3:03pm today Kel? I can't work out the time differences for the front page!?!?! It's 3:45pm here at the moment. Isn't it morning there? Is it yesterday he was born?


----------



## NurseKel

Hey honey. It would have been yesterday the 7th. It is 10:15 am here now. It is all very confusing I know. Lol
I totally agree Suz, I loved her PS comment. I bursted out laughing bc it is so Casey!


----------



## Britt11

NurseKel said:


> Hey girls! Update from Casey......James Tyler arrived! He was born at 3:03 pm! Weighed 7 lbs 4 oz. They were only at the hospital 20 minutes before he was born so no epidural. She says it hurt like hell but they are all doing wonderful and she will update in a few days. She also says, "PS my foof hurts" rofl!!!

Oh wow congrats Casey :happydance::happydance: what a lovely name. Ahh, so many births in a short period of time- so exciting.
I love the foof comment too lol...but it does scare me, thats my fear that I will go to quick for an epidural....

Lou are you next to deliver?

also you mommies cant leave us.....its quite awhile before my due date and I love this thread

:hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Hi Britt. I think most of us have decided we're just gonna hang in here. We've all gotten so close I don't think any of us who have delivered wanna leave you all behind. You all are just stuck with us! Lol


----------



## Britt11

you are too sweet, that sounds great to me :hugs:
I cant believe Cade is 3 months already, how is he doing?
would love to see some new photos when you have time


----------



## Smile4me

YAY congrats Casey hun that is AWESOME!!!!!
OMG you girls are so strong not one epidural thus far!! EEEEK

20min that's so great, Happy Birthday Mr. James!!!

well bfn for me today but it might be too early 9dpo today :(


----------



## babyloulou

I think I am next due date wise but think Jess maybe being induced a few days before my due date so I think it's a race between us two!! :haha: 

I can't believe we're all having our babies! It doesn't seem two minutes since we were all chatting in the Clomid Club!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NurseKel said:


> Hey girls! Update from Casey......James Tyler arrived! He was born at 3:03 pm! Weighed 7 lbs 4 oz. They were only at the hospital 20 minutes before he was born so no epidural. She says it hurt like hell but they are all doing wonderful and she will update in a few days. She also says, "PS my foof hurts" rofl!!!

WOohooo GO CASEY!! So she didn't even make her 3:30 dr appt!! LOL How exciting so now the question remains did Ellen and Casey's babies share a birthday? I am having a moment and can't figure the time difference either. :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NurseKel said:


> Hi Britt. I think most of us have decided we're just gonna hang in here. We've all gotten so close I don't think any of us who have delivered wanna leave you all behind. You all are just stuck with us! Lol


:happydance: I don't always post much but this is always the first thread I check when I log on. But I have been getting more chatty lately. So I don't know what I would do without you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- don't give up yet honey- 9dpo is early :hugs:

Sandi- yep they both share a birthday now. I'll add them to the front page when I can get to my laptop- too hard to do it from my phone x

Ellen says she'll be on later xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is awesome! So excited for Ellen and Casey. I think I follow you & Jess, Lou. AND I still have FOREVER to go. LOL 

Well I am off to the store...have sick kids so need chicken soup and medicine. I love it when they come back from their dad's sick and he doesn't bother to call and let me know....but when I called him he pretended like he didn't know. My poor Dylan had cold sores all over his lips and blisters in his throat..so I am guessing strep. Gonna be a fun weekend.


----------



## Onelildream

YAAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOO kc! That's fantastic. She should totally call the nurse that was convinced it was BH and yell at her! 20 mins is barely enough time to sit down!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor kiddies! That sounds sore! :-(


----------



## SBB

Yay do they share a birthday? How cool is that!! Woohoo! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yep officially the same date! (although confusingly it was already the day after here when Caseys little un was born with the time difference :lol:)


----------



## lisaf

yay! So happy for Casey and so proud of her for getting through without an epidural. Well... I mean I know she had no choice, but thats still awesome! 
Love the name James too! :)
Ahh, we've got Lou next and then a big lull right?


----------



## babyloulou

Jess as well Lisa. She's being induced on 19th Jan- four days before my due date x


----------



## lisaf

lol duh.. totally forgot :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls woopp congrats casey hun aw xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Ellen says hi to everyone, she can't get on for some reason :shrug: but I'm sure once it's working she'll be on! 

Hope Casey will up date us soon! Lol I can't believe she went from not even having her hospital bag packed to having her baby in 24 hours! Typical Casey :lol: 

Baby Sammuel is exactly a week old about now! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! Yay for Casey, how amazing and what a lovely name! Big :hug: to her. 

Lou it is a race between the two of us now... How crazy that it's come round so quickly!! Eek!!

I had a bad night last night. Poor Puss had a recurrence of his cystitis and I woke at 3 to find blood all over the duvet, living room and other places. I stayed up with him til 7 then we fell asleep on the sofa. OH woke me up at 8 and I went to bed whilst he took him to the vet. Just back from the theatre, took my little sisters to see Matthew bourne's Cinderella. It was brilliant!

Sandi, sorry your kids are sick. Hope they feel better soon. :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, Sammuel is already a week old?!!!! No way! Where does the time go?! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my gosh need to rant!! I had a friend send me a message via fb to text her she needed to ask me a question about ttc and she gave me her new number which she put as 9960 the last four. So I text the number and get a response that said this is not Erica this is a kid stupid. I was like ok sorry I must have the wrong number. I get a text wanting to know who I was I just ignored it. So I then sent my friend a message and told her that number didn't work and had her text me. I then get another message from this kid telling me that I am a B*tch and they were telling there mom cause I wouldn't tell them who I was. I said Look Kid. I texted you by mistake and I apologized now please stop texting me. Within 2 min of that I get a phone call from another number I don't know and its this kid's mother cussing me and calling me the C word and she hung up on me!! I sent her a message that obviously her child gets its manners from her and she needed to grow up. All of this drama over a wrong number that I apologized for!!! UGH


----------



## SBB

Oh no poor puss :( Hope he gets better quick... 

Speaking of cats, mine are starting to forgive me :happydance: brown allows me to stroke her and even came under the blanket with me last night - yay! 

Yep jess a week - it's gone pretty quick actually... He'll be a toddler before I know it! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sandi WTF?!?! what the hell is wrong with them?! That's outrageous... 

:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's crazy Sandi!! Some people are just idiots! That poor kid is going to grow up talking to people like crap because of a crazy mother!! :dohh:

Suz- I can't believe Sammuel is a week old already! :shock: That's crazy! :shock: 
P.S: you told me to remind you about the Tens machine xxx

Jess- I'm sorry your poor puss is poorly again! What did the vet say? X

I've been asleep since 9 o clock in bed! Just woke up now- having a raspberry leaf tea then going back to sleep. I've been HORRIBLE to Ste tonight and have no patience so thought I'd be better off in bed! :lol:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know. I can't imagine why in the world people would treat another that way espically after I apologized. I have to admit my blood pressure is up and I am now having BH again.


----------



## lisaf

wow Sandi that is just NUTS... !!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my Sammuel is a week old!! Where has this week gone?


----------



## SBB

Oh dear poor ste :dohh: 
Thank you for the reminder, I'm going to set an alarm to do it tomorrow then will post it Monday... So you should get it Tuesday. Maybe text me Monday morning as another reminder - just in case :lol: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ok will do :hugs: 

I know I feel so sorry for him at the moment! I just can't help myself- I'm a pregnant emotional wreck! :haha: And he's just so god damn soft! I feel like a bully! :nope: I've been ranting tonight about the settees. We were supposed to be getting new ones when we moved and I couldn't see passed the fact that the baby is going to be on our old scruffy settees that the dogs have wrecked! I don't even know why I was so bothered now I've had a sleep and got over it! He's just come up though to tell me he's ordered the new set I saw ages ago but didn't buy because they were expensive! He's ordered them while I've been asleep! I honestly don't deserve him! :blush:


----------



## babyloulou

Woooh!!! I'm 38 weeks today now it's after midnight! (ticker hasn't changed yet!)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy 38 weeks Lou. What a sweetie you have. XX


----------



## NurseKel

Well girls. I haven't gotten any updates from Casey so I hope she's resting. I know how shocking these fast births can be. Lol
Sandi, honey ignore those douche mom/kid. They are not worth getting upset about. Focus on Gunner and keeping both of you stress free and relaxed.
Suz, I can't believe Sam is a week old already, now you see what we say about the time going so fast with these dang babies.
I hope to see Ellen soon. I want to know what they decided to name our doll baby girl!
Lou, I know how you feel. My DH is so sweet and caring and I am such a bitch to him sometimes I don't know why he puts up with me.
Hi to Lisa, Peach, Margaret,Britt and anyone else.
Verna, fingers crossed babe!
Peach sorry about Puss. It breaks my heart when my furbabies are sick.


----------



## SBB

Aw lou he is so sweet... Don't worry when you push that baby out and he sees what you made he'll be so impressed he'll forget all about you being a cow!! 
Happy 38 weeks! 

You're right kel I know it will go so quick... 

I can't get the hang of this feeding/sleeping lark... He seems to just want boob all the time at bedtime. Won't settle and just constantly wants milk :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy 38 weeks lou!! :happydance:

Sandi, I can't believe that kid and their mum... How crazy!!! I just feel sorry for people like that. Don't let it get you BP up! :hugs:

So, here's one for you girls. When I saw my friends on Fri they asked if I'd chosen my diamond... I was like eh? Apparently it's tradition for the father to give the mother a diamond or diamonds on the birth of their first child!! Have you heard of this?! Will be leaving the tiffany catalogue lying around the flat methinks! ;)

Does anyone have a magic truck to get blood out of upholstery? I've tried detergent, salt paste and 1001.... My MIL has lent us a cream nursing chair and Puss got it the other night.... Eek!!


----------



## SBB

Jess whenever I've had an AF accident I've used cold water and shampoo! Random but it seems to work... 

Yeh I've heard the diamond thing - I don't think it's very common for men to actually do it though!! Danny bought me a lovely necklace though :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! X

Jess- I have heard of a present for giving birth but never heard of it being diamonds!! :shrug: 
As for the blood- I agree with Suz- plenty of cold water is the way too go. I usually use cold water and a Vanish stick. Not sure if the cold water will work if you've already been scrubbing at it though. Give it a go x

Suz- have you tried encouraging more feeds before bed? I'm trying to remember anything we were told to help and all I can remember the 'Breast Mates' woman saying is that some people like to give a sleep feed (or it might have been called dream feed) to encourage better night sleep. She said just before you go to sleep you make baby feed as much as possible ( I think she said gentle feet tickling encourages them to suckle) :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks for the tips guys. Have used cold water so far with all the treatments I've tried. Might let it dry out then try the shampoo and vanish stick! Would have to be on my MIL's cream chair wouldn't it!!! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Hope it works jess... 

Thanks lou that's a good idea - I'll give him loads before bed, may also pump in the day and try and give it him from a bottle during the night so he takes it all in one go! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Perioxide works for blood removal as well..best for ligth colors as well. With lots of cold water. Hope you get it out Jess


----------



## NurseKel

I was going to say that Sandi. Best nursing trick ever. Hydrogen peroxide cause it foams and eats the blood away without harming the material. 
Suz, noot sure with BF but I always give Cade a bottle right at bedtime and he sleeps well through the night. This didn't work til he was about 6 weeks old though.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all lou 38 week yayyyyyyy bby will soon be her x x x


----------



## SBB

Where is everybody?! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I was wondering the same thing Suz. LOL Any news from Ellen and Casey?


----------



## SBB

I've been texting Ellen, she's fine, busy with visitors! 

Nothing yet from Casey - can't wait for an update and a pic of baby james :)


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls. Been to the MILs for Sunday dinner and stayed to watch Dancing On Ice. How are you all tonight?? X


----------



## SBB

I'm good, Danny made roast dinner :D 

Hoping I get some sleep tonight!! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow I have had a eventful weekend...crazy lady and then dealing with parents who don't want to teach their kids to own up to mistakes....on thursday my daughters ipod touch was stolen from her bag. She knew she had it at lunch and 6th hour but after that she wasn't sure. She reported it to the school but had no clue where to start. So she posted on her fb that her ipod was taken from her bag and we started getting messages that a girl that she thought was one of her closest friends had it...so we called and asked her. She said the one she had she had borrowed from another girl so we called that girl and she didn't even own a ipod...so needless to say last night was spent going on circles and tracking and disproving all her lies. I called her mom and spoke to her and she was helpful til I proved to her that her daughter was lying. But she said she would call me today after she talked to her daughter. Well about noon today Ash got a message from this girl on FB that said she no longer had the ipod so I called the mom again told her about the fb messagea and she said that she knew that the ipod was still in her house so I told the her that I was going to the police and let them handle it unless she agreed to check the serial numbers with me. She finally agreed and when we got to her house with the serial number and of course they match. The girl had spent all the rest of Ash's itune's money but still denies taking it and accused yet another person the mom still believes her and doesn't punish her at all even though we can show her how we know the girl knew it was Ash's and not all the other peple she said....the song were all purchased while she had the ipod and on the same night her mom was aware she got it. Well still no punishment for this girl but my kid got her ipod back.


----------



## caz & bob

glad she got it back san that is bad that the girls mum isnt punishing her x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Caz. Yeah it amazed me as well. The girl is still sending Ash messages on FB about how she didn't do it and trying to blame others and of course I almost feel bad for her cause we all know how tough kids can be and well they are all 15/16 so this girl will be in for a lot of drama monday at school because everyone she accused knows she accused them cause we called and asked them all. Its been a mess of a weekend. How are you Caz?


----------



## SBB

God what a nightmare sandi! Glad she got it back but that's ridiculous they aren't punishing her... 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know if it was my daughter she would be up for some grounding and be taken to juvie cause I don't tolerate disrespect to others that way. No tolerance for thieves


----------



## Rudeollie

Hola ladies! FINALLY caught up - GOD! Who'd have thought having a frikin huge baby would take up so much posting time hey?!?!?

Thank you for all the lovely messages and support............Baby Pearl appreciates all the love from her Clomid Aunties! xxx

Casey honey! Well done you! And ANOTHER boyfriend for my little girl..........I hope these boys like big booties hahaha!

Phew, I am so tired from visitors - But glad in a way its all done with this weekend so we have the week to ourselves to chill and discover each other!

Hope everyone is doing ok, missed you all xxx


----------



## SBB

Yay hi Ellen :D 

Glad you've got all your visitors out of the way, you can have a nice week together now :happydance:

Hope its all going ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Ellen you named her Pearl?? I love it! Beautiful name. I am so happy for you. Get some rest and can't wait for your store....


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Ellen :hi: Glad you finally got on!! Suz and I didn't divulge the name cos we thought you'd like to do it. I'll add her to the front page now! Is there a middle name? 

How's it going? Xx


----------



## babyloulou

PS: Sandi- that is absolutely ridiculous! No wonder the girl is stealing if there are no consequences!! :nope:


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone! Thanks for not being too chatty on me today :haha:

Pearl is such a lovely name Ellen!! :)
and Sandi - my child would be in SUCH deep shit for doing something like that! Even if they'd 'borrowed' it from someone else who stole it and I believed them and for some reason didn't confirm it, they'd be in trouble for spending the itunes money and would have to pay it back! :( Heck, even if they'd legitimately borrowed it I'd be mad because they shouldn't borrow expensive stuff!

Went to the zoo to try out our new camera ... got some great shots and ran into a friend of mine who works there... apparently they had a surprise baby giraffe born today! :) Didn't get to see it of course. But it was cool to be on the 'inside' since its kind of a secret right now! :)
Oh, and the camera is AMAZING!


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,

Ellen great to see you on here :happydance: Pearl is such a lovely name and very unique. I am sure you are looking forward to some only time.
hope you and baby are doing well :hugs:

Lou-happy 38 weeks, omg anytime now!! :happydance:

Sandi- that is ridiculous, what is with some kids now a days, just shows you it has to do with the parenting.

As for me- we bought a Bugaboo stroller with bassinet, love it so much. Pricey little guy but so worth it


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sandi that is craziness!!! Some people are in complete denial when it comes to thir children and the way they behave. I feel sorry for your daughter... It's tough enough being a teenager without your best friend screwing you over!

Ellen!! Great to see you back here! Pearl is such a beautiful name. I hope you're all settling in at home ok. :hug: xx

I have an appointment with the anaesthetist this afternoon... Just in case I have to have a c section or epidural he has to know my history. Also there is something about the heparin I'm on that can mean I would have to have a general anaesthetic if I did need a c section. When I booked they told me they were over booked and to expect a wait of about 2 hours!!! Yawn...


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- that's rubbish! Take a book! If they say expect a wait of 2 hours then it'll probably be 3 hours! :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know tell me about it Lou... going to take lots of distraction aids!! :)

Here is my latest bump picture, taken yesterday: 
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_0997.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Oo that's a lot neater bump than mine Jess! I'll do my 38 week one in a bit and post it too! 

How are all our Mummies doing this morning? X


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Looking good Jess!! Hope your wait isn't 2 or more hours that is crazy!


----------



## SBB

That is a very neat bump jess! 

Don't be fooled though ladies, my bump was very neat and there was an 8 1/2lb baby hiding in there!!! 

Hope you don't have to wait too long jess :growlmad: 

How are you lou? Any more BH? 

I want to hear from Casey!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh I forgot to say, I fed sammuel at 3.30 am, which is when he normally stays up for 3 hours... But I gave him boob then bottle (expressed milk) and he slept til 8.30 :happydance: so the feed was about an hour but then he slept for 4! Hopefully will carry on like that! 

X x x


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone!!! WOW CONGRATS ELLEN AND CASEY!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :baby: :baby: :happydance: :happydance:

Well done and hope you're enjoying it. Another girl to join Frida!

Here's another quick pic in case anyone wants to see what she looks like now. She's 8 weeks already! Wow Lou, nearly your turn! :thumbup:

x x x
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0031.JPG
File size: 72.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Another beautiful clomid girl!! Wow we have 3 now..the boys are still ruling. LOL


----------



## megs79

Not long for you now either reedsgirl! Bet you're so excited x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes very! Seems like just yesterday that I got my BFP now I can feel little man squirm and kick and make my tummy roll. Its great but really just can't wait to hold him XX


----------



## laura6914

morning all, hope everyone is well. Me and phil have both come down with the flu :( so im in my PJs today resting the best i can. :(
Only a quick one from me. Ill pop back on later if im feeling any better. 

:hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Laura, hope you feel better soon. 

:hi: Megs. What a beautiful daughter you have!! :hugs:

I'm sat in the waiting room of the Antenatal clinic... Bored already!!


----------



## babyloulou

Laura- oh that's pants! Hope you both get better soon! Have you got help with Shae? X

Jess- let us know what the docs say when you've finished x

Megs- lovely to see you on here- hope you're well. That's a beautiful picture of Frida! :thumbup: Yes it's 11:3 to the boys now! I've just realised I haven't got Frida's details on the first page! Can you post the date, any middle names and weight xx

Suz- I got your text- thanks for that honey :hugs: No more signs from me. I've had no Braxton Hicks since Stes birthday! So unless you count being mardy as a sign then no! :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

Where's Casey????
Ellen hun Pearl is a beautiful name for a beautiful baby!!!

Well cd1 for me AF got me yesterday.

Good Luck Lou, keep us updated hun


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Where's Casey????
> Ellen hun Pearl is a beautiful name for a beautiful baby!!!
> 
> Well cd1 for me AF got me yesterday.
> 
> Good Luck Lou, keep us updated hun

oh hon, I am so sorry :hugs:
like you said, you have the FS this month.
CD1 was always the hardest for me, I hated it
I have my BB if you need to talk

Megs- what a beautiful pic of your little girl 

Jess- great bump pic! :thumbup:

better get back to work but i'll log on later


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- so sorry honey :hugs: I hate that damn witch! I know how depressing it was to see her arrive- I hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Oh no verna :cry: am gutted, you had loads of good signs this month :nope: so sorry Hun :hugs: 

Meg what a gorgeous pic! 

Laura I hope you feel better :hugs: that's no fun :growlmad: 
I might get the flu jab - can we still get it even though not preggers any more?! 

My boobs hurt so much today :( so tender like when having really bad AF... think they are too full!! 

My bump has almost disappeared! Lol I might post a bump pic :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Honestly ladies, I am fine, I would rather go see the FS and get some answers to what is going on rather than get pregnant and have a miscarriage because the sperm is not good enough to sustain ya know? I just feel good about seeing a professional so I'm fine, and I truly know when the right time comes we will get our bundle of joy!

Yes, Jess what a wonderful bump pic
Meg we miss you but understand that beautiful baby takes up your time :) What a beaut!!!!

Ellen post some more pics hun, how are you doing???


----------



## SBB

Glad you're ok verna Hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you sweetie that means so much!

How's baby Sam? How's momma doing?


----------



## babyloulou

I'm glad you're still feeling positive Verna- and you are right your bundle of joy is there waiting and will be with you very soon :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well I didn't have to wait too long after all! Was fairly straight forward. He said to stop the heparin on Monday. If I have had heparin within 24 hours of needing a c section I will have to go under general anaesthetic. That was it basically. Consultant appt tomorrow morning. 

Verna, sorry AF got you. Glad you're ok about it though. :hugs:


----------



## megs79

Get well soon Laura! x

Lou, Frida's middle name is May and she was born 14th Nov. She was 7 lbs 15 oz x

Jess, hope your antenatal went well - bet you're getting super excited! x

Suz, can't remember if I congratulated you or not! He's gorgeous - well done you!

Britt, thanks and huge congrats on your pregnancy!x

Verna, thanks - i'm rubbish at getting on here now but I'm keeping an eye on everyone!! I've got my fingers crossed for you for next month x x x

Here's another pic for your delectation!! x
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0171.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyloulou

She's stunning Meg!! What a smile!! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

Oh Meg I think she looks just like you, her eyes awwwww beautiful!


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies! I am back home with little Jimmy T and just checking in. JT s doing well and I am exhausted but happy. Last night was sort of horrible - he hasn't been able to breastfeed yet so I have to pump and force feed him through a syringe and its so sad! It makes me sad we haven't been able to do it yet but I have a specialist coming over today in an hour to help us figure it out and also my milk should be coming in today or tomorrow so hopefully that helps. It will be easier when I can just pop out the boob and not worry about pumping and force feeding. 

Anyway I didn't get a chance to read back very far but it looks like Ellen and my baby has the same birthdate! crazy! Are there pics of her LO? ITs a girl right??

Man it feels like forever now that I have been home and checking in on emails and FB and stuff is a bit daunting. Verna, sorry AF got you hun, stay in there. When is your Fertility appt?

Lou and Jess - any news? Who will go first between you two?

Suz how is BJ? Last time I checked you were breastfeeding like a pro. Lucky! My boobs are a lot bigger today than yesterday - I think I have to go get new bras for sure. They might almost be more than a DD! Yours?

Hi to Lisa, Chell, Sandi, MArg, Cat, and Laura. Hope you are all doing well. 

You guys I still can't F'ing believe how painful and crazy fast the delivery was. It seemed right out of a movie, the doctor said that sort of thing happens to him about once every 2 years how fast it went. He was great though and so happy he was there.

Thanks Kel for updating everyone!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Casey. Glad to hear your home. Hope Jt figures out the bfing soon. Can't wait to hear your birth story. Isn't it neat to have a baby that fast?? LOL I can say that cause I had my middle daughter after being at the hospital 15min. Delivered her in the Er.


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- lovely to see you. Glad you and bubs are doing well. Have you got a piccy to show us? You are so lucky having such a fast delivery though!! Better than 24 hours of it! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

here are some!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Beautiful!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww he's gorgeous!! You look like you are about to step on a catwalk not like you've just given birth!! :shock: :shock: xx


----------



## lisaf

Casey - so good to see you! Glad you're getting help with the breastfeeding issue!
Have them check JT to make sure he's not tongue-tied!
Pump as much as you can (every 2 hours if possible) to stimulate your supply!


----------



## kcw81

yah I can't decide what is worse, 20 hrs of pain medicated labor or short gut wrenching vagina tearing world war 3 pain!


----------



## kcw81

oh man u guys are so nice. thank u!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi Casey! Good to see you back on here! Glad that you and JT are home and well. Sorry that he's having issues bf-ing.. hope you work it out with the specialist! You and he look stunning in those photos! Well done hon! :hug: xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OUCH with the tear Casey. XX


----------



## lisaf

how many degrees was the tear?


----------



## babyloulou

Ouch Casey!! :shock:


----------



## kcw81

he said 2nd degree i think? is that bad?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow Lisa really wants the low down. LOL Just teasing you LIsa


----------



## lisaf

well 2nd degree is worse than 1st degree... but its the 4th degree tears where you can lose bowel control etc... so not the worst it could be!


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I figured KC would understand the need for TMI! :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thats a pretty good tear Casey. I had a 3rd degree tear with my first dd and oh my I was ripped from woohoo to butt. OUCH


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh and I didn't mean good as in "good" I meant owe that hurts. Wow that makes no sense hope you all understand. LOL 

Yeah I do Lisa was just playing. XX


----------



## kcw81

oh god sandi!! he said he went in to divert the tear from my butt thank goodness. I will try to post the story later before I forget what happened since I want to black it out!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I can understand wanting to black it out Casey. THere is alot I do not remember about my oldest birth story as I blocked it out. XXX


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ouch Casey, you poor thing!! :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

I don't think we've actually had a birth story since Laura's have we? I haven't read anyone elses??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No we haven't we are deprived woman. LOL


----------



## SBB

Yay Casey he's beautiful and you look gorgeous... :hugs: I cannot believe it was 20 mins!! If def rather have that than 26 hours!!! 

I also had a 2nd degree, but I was cut, when I couldn't get his head out and they had to use forceps they tried getting them in without cutting me but couldn't :( 

Anyway casey my advice re the stitches: they don't hurt for too long, but the first few days are horrible! I found wiping myself with a warm bit of cotton wool rather than loo roll helped... And I put tea tree and lavender oil on a cotton pad against it. And aloe Vera gel (100%) 
If you haven't been for a poo yet take some laxatives cos you don't want to be constipated!! 
I'm sorry about the BF :hugs: you'll get there with the specialists help... 
My boobs are hurting sooo much today :cry: not the nipples but the whole boob. Hurts to even move... Have been mainly expressing today to give me a break from having him on the boob all day..

Went to bed for a sleep and couldn't get warm, was freezing, my temp is slightly up from yesterday but not really high. 
Ellen just text me and she's the same! Think it's just pure exhaustion... 
My foofy and tummy hurts today :( 

I can't remember what anyone else said :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good started back the gym today feeling better already im back up to nearly 13 stone so need to shift this weight and get down to 10 stone Casey glad your home hun your little man is lovely x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- keep an eye on your temperature- especially with your boob hurting because it could be an early sign of mastitis? :shrug:

Is Sam taking to the bottle and breast OK then? That's really good as I know a lot struggle with combination feeding x


----------



## lisaf

ooh good catch Lou... I just figured the boob hurting might be the milk coming in more?
Sorry you're so miserable!! :( Isn't it all supposed to be sunshine and roses after birth? :haha: Lie to us please!! ;)


----------



## SBB

Yeh he's happy to have either - but he likes to comfort feed from the boob...
God I hope it's not mastitis :dohh: I'll cry :cry: 

Although I'm already crying... Feeling weepy :cry: think I'm just tired. This baby stuff is hard. Wonderful but hard. 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Suz so sorry your in pain...like Lou said keep a eye on it. I hate being the person that says Oh I had that too and sounding like a know it all but I got it with my oldest and it was awful and I was nursing and pumping. My boobs felt like they were on fire and hard as a rock. And they were HUGE! Thinking of you and hope it gets better. XX


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hug: Suz xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cabbage leaves help mastitis don't they? Or is that something else?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Its been so long ago I can't remember what all we did but I remember I had to stop bfing and get in the shower and express what I could and then I had to be wrapped tightly. And that was the end of my bfing with Ashleigh. I so hope that its not it Suz. XX


----------



## SBB

My temp is up again, 36.4 yesterday, 37.6 earlier then 38.1 just now :cry: 

Midwife coming tomorrow so guess I'll get some antibiotics if it is that... 

Thanks sandi, I will just express for now probably... Hope if it is that it goes quick. 

UK girls shameless is on :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes cold cabbage leaves I believe- straight out the fridge and wrapped on the boob. x


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> Yes cold cabbage leaves I believe- straight out the fridge and wrapped on the boob. x

I imagine only the outer leaves would fit me :rofl: Then I'd be stuck with all the smaller leaves towards the center and would have to layer them etc... :haha:


Looking through my baby name book last night. Without fail, every name that I thought was 'ridiculous' ended up having "American" listed as the origin :rofl:
Last night? We ran across Gizmo.. meaning was mischevious... anyone seen the movie Gremlins? Of course its origin was American though, lol!


----------



## SBB

Damn no cabbage!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

anything that is soft, cool, and conforms to the breast should work Suz!


----------



## lisaf

note to all the other girls: add a head of cabbage to your pre-delivery shopping list! :haha:


----------



## camishantel

Hey guys I just heard from Reeds and she feels like something just isn't right... she has been crampy and gunner isn't moving so she is going in to get checked... she tried all the tricks the shower the cold water the laying on her side and he just isn't working with her so she wanted me to ask you guys to keep her in your prayers that he moves soon...


----------



## lisaf

oh I hope everything is ok with reeds!! :(


----------



## camishantel

I will update as she updates me... she is just scared as she tried all the normal tricks and it didn't work.. I know how nerve wracking it can be as I have had days like that with Caleb where the little stink bug wouldn't move but I think it's the pain and no movement combo that has her worried...


----------



## babyloulou

Aww I hope everything is alright Sandi! It's so worrying when they don't move for a while. I ended up making a midnight trip to the midwife earlier in the pregnancy when Ben hadn't moved too. Let us know as soon as you can xxx


----------



## camishantel

I will update you all as soon as she updates me... last message I got from her was she was scared to get hooked up to the machine :cry: my heart breaks for her right now only cause I know how worried she is...


----------



## camishantel

They had trouble finding the hb at first but she siad found it but low... trying to get clarification as I am not sure if she is saying his hr is low or he is lying low said she will be there for awhile


----------



## lisaf

keep us posted... hope he's just lying low! 
Thanks for passing on the details cami!


----------



## camishantel

His HB is in the 80's please please pray


----------



## Britt11

camishantel said:


> His HB is in the 80's please please pray

oh no I am so sorry to hear this. Tell her we are all praying for her, my gosh- he has to be okay. Glad she went to the hospital so now she is in very good hands
please keep us posted- my thoughts are with her
:hugs:


----------



## camishantel

I will... as soon as I hear more... I told her we are all praying and sent her love and hugs but don't want to bother her so will let her update me as she can and I will update all of you


----------



## lisaf

I shouldn't have googled it :(


----------



## camishantel

what did you google lisa??


----------



## lisaf

deleted my link... didnt' want that scary information lingering here!


----------



## camishantel

then it is good she went in... would they ever deliver early for that do you think.... like maybe one of those instatnces where if they couldn't get it stabalized better that when be more success out??? I hope not... ugh I keep looking at my phone for that everything is ok message


----------



## SBB

Oh gosh poor Sandi, will be praying for her and gunner... I hope we get good news soon :hugs: send her our love x x x


----------



## lisaf

like I said, I wish I hadn't googled it :( I don't know, it probably depends on how long the hb stays that low and if its just dipping to that at low points but not staying there I'd imagine they'd try to figure out if there was something causing the baby distress that they could fix... otherwise I think they'd have to do an emergency c-section? :(


----------



## camishantel

yeah I haven't heard from her for awhile... I am so worried..


----------



## lisaf

I'm sure she's busy with monitoring or whatever actions they want to take. I just hope she and Gunner are ok. Feel like I should go put a spoiler up over that quote I posted in case she comes on here and it freaks her out :(


----------



## Britt11

the good thing is she is far enough along that they could deliver baby now.
26 weeks is so common now adays, I work NICU units as well, and there are even 23 weekers in there.
hugs,


----------



## camishantel

Gunner's HR is up... it is in the 140's now... they are still trying to decided on if they want to do US to check cord as they have no reason why it went so low... they are going to monitor her for another hour or so


----------



## lisaf

SOOOOO happy to hear that! Glad its back up in the normal range and hopefully they can either find a cause for that dip or it hopefully never dips again! :(
How scary!


----------



## Britt11

yeah!!!!!! :happydance:
thanks for letting us know


----------



## babyloulou

That's such a relief! Thanks for letting us know Cami xxx


----------



## camishantel

YW... she is waiting on the Dr. to see if they will do the scan


----------



## lisaf

I hope they do... not like it will hurt anything to just look!!!


----------



## camishantel

thats my point.. I mean if they don't know the cause shouldn't they check the cord to make sure that it is not a problem with the cord and that it's not going to happen again later tonight :shrug: uh dr's make me mad sometimes..


----------



## camishantel

She is on her way home... they did not do a ultrasound so she is still worried and has to go to the dr tomorrow morning..


----------



## SBB

Why didn't they do an US :growlmad: 

I'm sure little gunner is fine, some reassurance for sandi would be good though.. 

Thanks for keeping us updated Cami :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I am just gonna copy from what I wrote in my journal. Thank you for all the prayers. Gunner seems to be ok for now and we hopefully will find out tomorrow why his hr dipped and he scared his mommy so much...

HI ladies. Cami thank you so much for updating for me. And ladies thank you for the prayers. Gunner has given mommy a huge scare!! I pretty much felt off all day but usually I can poke and poke and he will move. Kids got home from school and they can usually stimulate him if I can't but nothing today. Also my belly felt different..it was all soft. So I called the dr they told me to go to L&D to get checked. Cami pretty much had it covered from there took them a few minutes to get his hr and I was crying and knew it was the worst...she picked it up at 42 and the it went to the 80"s and he was snuggled way down low. They started a IV for fluids but I had been drinking all day so I know I wasn't dehydrated. They kept moving the monitor thing and getting me to move positions trying to get him to move and he finally did and his hr jumped right up to 145. They called the dr who wasn't there for none of this which kinda upset me since I got there at 4:30 and he just told them to monitor us for a hour. The nurse asked for a scan cause she was concerned with the cord as well but he just said to have me come in the office in the morning so my guess is he will scan him then. He hasn't been super active but the nurse was really nice and told me not to hesitate to come back if I was concerned at all. And of course to top it off I couldn't get ahold of Tj at work til after 5 cause no one would answer the phones at work. UGH So I am off to bed I am emotionally drained and still pretty upset and can't stop crying. XX Thank you everyone for the prayers.


----------



## lisaf

reeds... SO glad gunner seems ok for now! I hope you get better help with your doctor tomorrow than the ER doc was willing to do! :( I can't believe he wouldn't just scan you? :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Lisa. I am off to bed. I appreciate all the support I am not even waiting to make a appt in the morning I will be there when the office open in the morning. I really just want to make sure he is not tangled in his cord.


----------



## lisaf

reeds - have a good night.. I don't know if its better for them to find something or not? :( Better to have a reason, but even better if everything looks good and it never happens again, right?
I hope you get some kind of answer tomorrow though!


----------



## kcw81

Sandi so glad to hear gunner seems ok!! 

Thanks girls for all the support - I love you guys. My boobs are engorged today and the consultant said that was going to be my main issue with nursing. Even though I pump every three hours they still neeed to be massaged and iced and she spent like 4 hours with me at my house and worked through everything from the nursing to the pumping to how much to feed him to finger suck therapy to get him to learn sucking. It was so great having her here, I didn't want her to leave. She even got him to nurse on one boob of mine for like 10 mins!! It was like, halleluyah! 

But after she left I haven't been able to get him to do it again so anxiety is creeping back in. I have a plan laid out for me for how to manage this process and I know that if I follow it, things should work out but it is so sad knowing I am sort of failing and my boobs are huge and painful so its frustrating knowing full well I have milk supply and he CAN suck because he is not tongue tied and can do finger suck therapy. She seems to think the problem is related partly to his head bruising from the vaccumm which affects his neuroligal workings that enable him to have good jaw and tongue reflex as well as my engorgement and him being slightly jaundice and so sleepy. So many things!

About my birth story, DH reminded me to tell you all that one thing I yelled at the doctor when pushing was "Don't tell my husband if I poop!!!" haha. I didn't poop but it felt like my butt exploded. OK I am going to really try to write the damn story soon.

Suz sorry you feel weepy and have a temperature, I hope everything is ok!


----------



## lisaf

wow, sorry you're having such a rough start to nursing!

and butt explosion? Can't WAIT to hear your birthing story Casey!! :rofl:


----------



## NurseKel

Casey, I love ya girl. Hang in there. This whole parenting thing really does get easier I promise. Big hugs! Little James is a dream and yes...you looking like a model immediately after labor made me want to puke! Lol
Sandi, I'm keeping you and Gunner in my thoughts and prayers. You're strong girl. Update us soon as you can tomorrow.
Cami, thank you for the great updates.
Suz, sorry you're having such a tough go honey. Feel better soon. I love the name Pearl. It is so old fashioned and I adore the older names especially for girls.
Verna, sorry the witch got you. You always have such a great attitude and I'm excited for what the FS has in store for you and DH.
Lou, let's have the next Clomid beauty shall we?
Hello to all the other lovely ladies!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Sandi, sorry you had a scare lovely. I hope everything is ok with Gunner. Let us know how the doctors appt goes in the morning. :hugs:

Casey, you crack me up! That is probably the same as I would shout too!! I hope the feeding gets easier for you. Try not to get too stressed... Easier said than done I know. :hug:

Off to the hospital again this morning to see the consultant. She said she might do a sweep today.. Not sure I fancy that!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Right, had a sweep... :shock: she said my cervix was nice and soft and she didn't have any problem getting her finger in there... Sorry TMI, but someone has to puck up Casey's mantle! :rofl: she seems to think I'll go in to labour before the planned induction!! Eek. She also said that I can have 2 birthing partners with me in the labour suite! Yay! :happydance: so tick tock tick tock it's just a waiting game now... Not sure if I should walk in to town later or not... Scared my waters might go in the middle of Waitrose!!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

How exciting jess! And fantastic you can have 2 people there... 

Sandi I hope it goes well this morning :hugs:

Casey I'm so sorry youre having trouble :hugs:

AFM well sorry to whinge but this is pretty much the worst I've ever felt :cry: well apart from when I was trying to push baby jesus out. 

I def have mastitis, my temp is 39.6, one minute I'm roasting then I'm shivering. My boob hurts so much.. My head is pounding and I'm so dizzy I daren't hold the baby, feel like I might faint or be sick every time I stand up. 

Boohoo :( Danny going to get me antibiotics... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Suz, I'm sorry hon. :hugs: I hope it gets better quickly. Get Danny to get you some probiotic yoghurt too so you don't get an upset stomach from the antibiotics. :hug:


----------



## Smile4me

OMG so much catching up to do.... 
First and foremost Sandi so glad Gunner is fine WHEW you had us scared girl

Britt you need to slow down momma :)

Wheres Ellen???????

Casey hun you will get it all down pat in a matter of weeks hun, your a natural I'm sure. You are absolutely gorgeous hun you look maaavelous right after birth? What's the secret???? I'm so sorry about the tear eeeek that just sounds so painful!!

Lou and Jess.... OK so who's next?? Jess what is probiotic yoghurt , I saw that on the Dr. Oz diet...

Suz hun awww sweetie, I'm so sorry you are not feeling well. I hope the antibiotics kick in QUICk

Hi Cami


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all sandi Glad things are ok hun pb aw you had a sweep shouldn't be to long now hun x x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Caz hun:flower: How are you?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Verna, I could go in to labour anytime now as I had a sweep earlier today... so going by that I would put my money on baby Peach making an appearance before Benjamin... however... Lou is still in the running to be first! Anything can happen! :)

Probiotic yoghurt live contains live and active cultures in it and has "good bacteria" in to help keep your gut healthy. Antibiotics kill good and bad bacteria so having probiotic yoghurt can help with any negative affects of them on your stomach.


----------



## Smile4me

ahhh thanks hun

eeeeewwwwwww exciting I missed that one???
so are you having any contractions sweetie?? I'll keep checking today. We have our appt today so hopefully we can get some tests done and some answers soon. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls. X

Suz- the TENS machine arrived this morning- the new pads were delivered today too so going to have a go in a bit! :thumbup:
I'm so sorry that you're so poorly Suz. You should maybe try to get into the doctor to check it is Mastitis :hugs: 

Jess- wow it's all go with you!! They say sweeps work 40% of the time so you may well go into labour tonight!! :shock: I think the sweep worked for Suz didn't it? (but not for Ellen) if I remember correctly! :shrug: Either way you're definitely gonna pip me to the post now Jess! Unless we go for the same say like Ellen and Casey!! :haha:

Casey- I'm sorry James is having such a tough time feeding - I hope he pulls his socks for you soon honey :hugs:

Sandi- let us know what the doctor says this morning. I'm glad his heartrate went back to normal at the appointment though :hugs:

Hi Caz and Verna :hi: :hi: 

AFM- I have only just got up now at 3pm!! :blush: I didn't get a single wink of sleep all night until after about 8 this morning! It's driving me mad! :growlmad:


----------



## Peach Blossom

No contractions yet Verna, but I think I may have just had a tiny amount of show... Hoping she can hold on for another day... we've just taken our kitchen apart ready for the builders to put some cupboards up on Thursday morning!! :rofl: Will keep you posted of any developments. I was trying to read the consultants notes in my book... but as with most doctors it is illegible!! Think it says I'm 3/5 engaged... not entirely sure what that means, but I guess it's a good sign!!

Good luck at the appointment Verna hon. I really hope that they can help you and get some answers for you soon. :hug: 

Lou, go on... join me! Let's do it together :D


----------



## SBB

Yep the sweep gave me contractions immediately... 

It's def mastitis I've got some antibiotics and actually feeling a bit better already thank god! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think it means she's about half way into your pelvis! It means she's working her way down there as it's too far for her to pop back out I think! :thumbup: 

I'm so jealous!! I want Ben to come!! X


----------



## babyloulou

Send Danny to get you some cabbage too Suz! Put it in the back of the fridge until it's cold then stick it inside your bra! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think it says I'm 1cm dilated in my notes too... what does that mean?! How can I have read so much and still not know everything?!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

That means your cervix is open 1cm. That's not actually very far yet as I've read some women are 1 or 2 cm dilated throughout the 3rd trimester. It dilates up to 4cm in the first stage of labour, then to 10cm in the 2nd stage which is when you start pushing!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Gosh, it really could happen any time now couldn't it... :shock: I don't think I'm ready!! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> Hi Caz hun:flower: How are you?

ok hun you carnt wait get my results on monday wooppp x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Peach Blossom said:


> Gosh, it really could happen any time now couldn't it... :shock: I don't think I'm ready!! :rofl:

Tough shit!!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Jess-Wow. Exciting! Fx'd for you hun, and a quick painless labor. lol. Sorry, I couldn't help myself. Love ya, Girly! Hope all goes well.

Suz-Ouch so sorry, Sweetie. Mastitis sucks. Esp when your trying to take care of the baby! I hope those meds wipe it out quickly.

Reeds-Honey, I'm worried about you. Update us asap. hugs.

Verna-Sorry AF got you. That sucks. When's your FS appt?

Ellen-Pearl is beautiful and a wonderful name. What's her middle name? I missed it.

Lou-Any sweeps planned? I cannot believe you've made it this far! GOOD JOB!

Lisa, Britt, Caz, Kel, Megs, Cami, all the rest, HI!!!!

AFM-we got our new bed, so I finally got some good sleep! 

One of the 13 yr olds in my neighborhood, well her mother went in to the hospital for pnemonia on Fri, and might not make it. She was life flighted to another city, she has kidney failure, liquid filled lungs and low blood oxygen. We're praying for a miracle, but her mom might not make it. She has 4 other siblings and has had a MESSED up life, and now might lose her mom. Her dad is out of the picture, one bro is in jail, one has been in and out of juv detention, she's been molested. omgosh this poor girl. Well, Lars and I are offering her to stay with us once mom is in recovery, or if she dies. It's such a difficult situation. We've been heartbroken over it.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, :rofl: sugar coat it baby, sugar coat it! :rofl:

Chel, sorry to hear about your neighbour, how terrible. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Chel- sorry about your neighbour! That poor girl! :cry: it's lovely of you to offer her to stay with you :hugs: 

No I don't have any sweeps planned. They won't usually do anything here until you are approaching 41 weeks. I think Jess has had it done early because they are inducing her early. Otherwise they just let you go over x

Jess- OK- "sugar coated version"........ You'll be fine- those butterflies will give you a little tickle and princess will just slide out! :thumbup: x


----------



## lisaf

Morning ladies!
Jess - wow thats exciting! 1cm isn't much though.. my friend was 1cm dilated for over a month and was possibly even fully engaged? I'm not 100% sure!

Hope Sandi has good news for us this morning! :hugs:

Chell - I think thats amazing that you guys are opening your home to that girl. It must be so hard for her! :(


----------



## lisaf

I had a dream last night.. not up to my usual wacky standards, but here goes.
My friend who had her baby 4 months ago invited us over for dinner on Saturday (this is real, not the dream).

Anyway in my dream she called to say the plans have changed and can we pick them up at the hospital instead, they just had another baby and need a ride home. She had a boy this time and they were both totally shocked because.. well ... she just gave birth 4 months ago. I remember being very jealous that she had a boy before I did... AND had 2 babies before I even had one! I was bitter about it but covered well and helped them think of names on the way home and was sharing our funny name choices with her to make her laugh and cheer her up.

Guess the TTC jealousy lingers a little, eh? :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

Oh Chel that is awful... will you have to go through a legal process for it though?
Where does she fall in the siblings, youngest??
Awww my heart goes out to her and of course we will all keep her in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## camishantel

:hi: Verna, Chel Lisa and everyone else...
Chel that is so wonderful of you to open your home to her sounds like she needs to feel some love for once.. will definitely be praying for her mom.. 
Verna when do you go to the FS?? sometime today right... good luck hun 
Lisa you and your dreams... my last crazy one was 2 nights ago.. I was at a Schnucks (grocery store) and there was a lightining storm and I was crawling around under a deck that hooked on to the store to stay away from the lightining because everyone else was getting hit by lightining bolts and I didn't want to in case it would hurt me or Caleb... very crazy


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-yes, she's the youngest. 6 mo ago, her deadbeat dad had a stroke and is in a nursing home. Thankfully that happened so he cannot have custody over her. He is a child predator. Yes, we would have to gain temporary custody. She wants to finish out the school year here. Her grandparents live too far, and her sister, 19, and bro, 20-something go to the university here in our town. She also has a 17 yr old bro, but he has some issues, as he had a stroke as well, and has mild paralysis on one side. Her bro that's oldest is in jail for another 10 yrs or so. Her sis could raise her, but I don't think she should have all of that responsibility. I talked to her on Sunday, and she agrees. She's still a kid herself. The 20-something bro is unable to live with minors due to his parole. OMGosh, the family just is in dire need of a better life. If she comes to live with us, maybe we can at least teach her what a family is supposed to be like and help her greive, and get back on her feet. She's so young to lose her mom. Just breaks my heart.


----------



## lisaf

Chell - I had a friend who was taken in by friends due to a messed up home life. In the end, they had to send her to a children's shelter. Her messed up life had really done a number on her. They couldn't handle her behaviors and what it was doing to THIER family so they had to send her away. I just want to warn you that going through what she has most likely has left her with a few issues that may affect your family. I think its noble to take her in, but keep that stuff in mind and if you can, line up some help/counseling for her because she will probably need it and it might help things go smoother for your family too.
Just a suggestion! :) Its hard when you want to do the right thing for someone but you don't want your family to suffer from it either. So preparation ahead of time can be a big help!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well finally back from the dr office. They did do a scan but the lady that did it was not my usual one and she was rude. But the main thing is blood flow to Gunner is good, as far as she could tell no sign of the cord around his neck. So basically this was just one of those freak issues...my Dr thinks that maybe he had laid on his cord or that it could have been around his next and when we got him to move it freed. He has been active today and most of the night which is reassuring to me. I didn't sleep well I was afraid that no matter how I laid I was smashing him. Silly I know but that was my fear.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad everything is ok Sandi. :hugs: sorry your sonographer was rude!


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, thanks Lisa. I know her quite well. She does have issues, and will have plenty more if her mom dies. I have been very close with the family for 5 years, and her leader at church for 3.5 yrs. I get to see her 2x a week for 2+hrs. We have become very close. She might not even choose to stay with us, but my home will always be open to my sweet neighborhood girls, esp this sweet girl. I have seen her transform from a confident, happy child, to a sad, lonely, introverted teen. It has been a rough life for her. Her counseling will prob pick up even more...hopefully that will be a good thing.


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi everyone! Hello smile, megs, laura, Kel, Lou, Ollie, KC, reeds...and everyone I missed!

Dream, that poor girl...but you and OH are wonderful offering to take her in!!

reeds, so happy that Gunnar is okay (and you too)!

I'm so excited for our next wave of babies! Pretty soon there will be more mommies than future mommies!!


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, Sandi. So glad it's not a cord issue. We were so worried about you. I hope all is well from here on out. It's so scary to want these babies so bad, go through so much to get them, and worry about losing them the whole time. I swear, I might be strange, but I still worry about losing my kids now. They are my pride and joy.


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, marg-How's little Jax doin? Ahhh......he's 2 mo already?! wow


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Chell that is wonderful of you to open you home. I pray that your able to continue to help this girl. XX


----------



## lisaf

Sandi - so glad to hear that everything looks good. Its got to be hard not to worry from here on out though! :( 
At least you were totally aware that something was not right and went to the doctors and got the heartbeat back up etc!


----------



## babyloulou

So glad everything is OK Sand- sounds like it was just one of those things. Try not to worry too much xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Lisa sorry to give you a scare. I am sure this was just a freak occurence. Or at least I pray it was. I am just aware of how active he is..and I knew he wasn't moving and my belly didn't feel right. Honestly by time I got to L&D I felt like I had a rock in my stomache and when they put the monitor on me and there was silence I lost it. I am thankful the lady wasn't one of those that felt she could do it and went and got someone to help..and they had me move positions and that is when they found it. Normally he is on my right side he was on my left way down. It was odd.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Tyson how are you and Jax??


----------



## kcw81

omg Jess it sounds like you are getting close if your cervix is opening and a little bit of bloody show coming out!!!! exciting! 

Suz sorry about your mastisis. man the first couple weeks are tough aren't they? I knew it would be tough, but I didn't really KNOW, you know? I knew labor would be painful but I didn't REALLY KNOW. haha. now we do.

Baby James is soo sleepy and is more jaundicy today than yesterday. I have the lady consultant coming back today and hope we can work on the breastfeeding again and have another success. I really don't want James to get full blown jaundice cuz then I have to take him in to sit under those blue lights. Have you guys heard of those, the lights take out the billirubin that is built up in there. The problem is he is not pooping and peeing enough, which naturally would have expelled the bad stuff. boo hoo for little baby james.

Chell you are very generous and kind!

Lou are you feeling anything - any crampiness or seeing any blood? 

Sandi glad to hear everything is ok. 

How is ellen doing? 

Verna whats up with the FS? any word there?


----------



## lisaf

Casey - is James getting enough sunlight to help with the jaundice? Thats the only thing I knew that would help but the pooping and peeing makes sense too.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Casey I hope the juandice stays at bay as well. 

I think I will go nap ladies. Hope everyone has a great afternoon. XX


----------



## Onelildream

KC-both of my kids has jaundice bad enough to have home lights. Luckily they can bring the suitcase to your house and have you do it there. Then, it only takes about 1-2 days to get it normal again, if u leave them under for the whole time. (you get to take them out and feed them and change them) but the hardest part is leaving them in there. It breaks your heart when you cannot hold them. :( Hopefully it doesn't come to that, but IF it does, be strong and leave him under the lights....then that means the sooner you can take him out and they can take their stupid lights back. ;)


----------



## kcw81

thanks guys! I will try to keep shoving milk down his mouth and it would seem like he SHOULD be pooping it out. but those lights don't sound like the worst thing in the world.


----------



## lisaf

the lights work, but I'd never heard you could bring them home? I'd always heard you had to take them into the hospital where they stayed until their levels improved...which would suck a LOT.

Natural light is supposed to help too so if you can sit with him near a window with daylight passing through it can help.


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- sorry about poor little James' jaundice :-( Hope he starts pooing it out!!

No I am not getting any signs at all! All the period type pains have even disappeared! The only thing I am getting is a pain between my legs when i stand up- think it's just cos he's low. 

I've text Ellen. She's doing fine just a little tired from all her visitors. Pearl is sleeping most of the day and awake through the night. She is breastfeeding and expressing and it's going well. I asked about middle names for the front page (and I know people have asked on here) and she has two middle names its Pearl Ellen Marta xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi Chell, I can't believe it either! He's growing and blossoming so much...cooing and smiling...he's so cute.

reeds, he is doing very well. I think the thrush or the thrush medicine makes him a little fussy, but it's getting better already.

KC, I'm sorry you're having such a hard time with BFing...when Jax and I were first learning I would have OH hold his mouth open and push my nipple in his mouth. He had a good suck reflex though and would get to it immediately! What exactly are you having trouble with? My friend's son had jaundice and had to be put under the lights at home...she ended up having to supplement with formula and is now having supply issues. I hope this doesn't happen to you!!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, haven't been on all day as I've been asleep most of it... My mum is looking after sammuel tonight as Danny is going to work tomorrow and I am sick... I am so hot I'm sweating all the time, then I go freezing cold. I do feel better though so hoping tomorrow will be better! 

Lol my mum turned up with a suitcase, apparently dannys face was a picture!! She's staying til I'm better. She is great :D 

I have caught up but I'm going to sleep now so not going to comment on everything! 

But reeds I'm so relieved gunner is fine :hugs: 

Chell that's a wonderful thing you're doing.... :) 

And kc I hope the jaundice goes, sammuel had it too but not bad enough for the lights. He is ok now, think it's gone completely now. I hope james starts pooping better - although when you see the disgusting poops you might wish he didn't :haha: we have had at least 3 all up the back yellow poops!!! 

Ok night girls, I have to express every 2 hrs so will prob be back later :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night Suz- sorry you are feeling so poorly- that's really nice of your Mum though- I hope a good rest and a night on the antibiotics helps you feel better :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Suz did they say if you would have to stop BFing? Or do you just have to pump out the bad milk? I hope you get to feeling better soon?

Edit: Found the answer and a interesting link.https://www.webmd.com/parenting/baby/tc/mastitis-while-breast-feeding-topic-overview


I had asked because when I had it my dr made me stop nursing. Now I see it would have helped it heal.


----------



## Smile4me

Hey ladies, Sounds like everyone is doing Great!!


I'm back from the FS and I'm soooo relieved!!! DH's SA count is great! I don't have anything wrong, I had ten follicles on the right ovary and nine on the left. He's going to do an HSG on Wednesday and an IUI either this month or the next depending on if he's out of town or not. I'm so happy that we have finally gotten some answers its just unexplained second fertility. No endometriosis yay! He was very happy with all of our numbers etc. I have to have blood work done for something I forgot what it is called but just to double verify the follicles.. but all in all everything looks good for IUI.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Verna that is great news!! YAY!!!


----------



## babyloulou

:happydance: Yay Verna! That's brilliant news :happydance:


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you ladies, I feel so relieved, I really do! Whew sigh of relief!! 
You guys have no idea how much you have helped me get through all of this :)


----------



## SBB

Woohoo verna!! :yipee: surely that bfp is just around the corner!! 

Yes sandi as you said it's much better to keep pumping from the breast, am trying to do every 2 hours as the fuller it gets the more painful it gets :( 
It's not actually the milk that's infected so I can still use it too... 

Lou did you have a go with the tens yet? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No I didn't have a go. I read all the instructions and practiced with the leads and made sure I know how it works. I wasnt sure whether I could have a go though cos I thought if I stick a pad on won't they just lose their stickiness??


----------



## camishantel

Verna yay... the month I got my BFP sticky I had had a HSG done and started clomid so fingers crossed hun


----------



## Smile4me

Did it hurt? I'm scared of it lol


----------



## lisaf

I was SOOO afraid of the HSG hurting. I had a horrific Mirena insertion (vomited from the pain etc). BUT I am very happy to say that the HSG was no less comfortable than a pap smear. 
I got my BFP right after my HSG too.


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies,
only able to read back a couple of pages

Suz- my goodness I hope you feel better, you poor thing, my friend had mastistis....it was awful- I hope you get relief soon..:hugs:

Casey- did I miss pictures of your LO? I tried to go back but couldnt see anything.

Lou- gosh hopefully something gets going for you soon :thumbup:

I know someone wrote of jaundice...was that Casey? sorry, I have a very short term memory. One of the products I sell is a Biliblanket for in home or hospital use and it reduces it quick, and you can even breast-feed while baby gets therapy and they dont need googles necessarily...quite nice

Verna- oh my goodness:happydance::happydance: that has to be soo awesome, I am sure you and DH feels a ton better knowing nothing is wrong.
out of curiosity did they give you your CD3 bloods back? which would be your FSH? that can affect things as well, that was the first thing they looked at with us. It can be prematurely high even in younger women.

good luck with the HSG and IUI. Like Lisa said the HSG is not bad at all, mine took all of 4 minutes and didnt hurt, but I did have lots of cramping later in the day. That being said, I have heard if a tube is blocked, it can hurt like heck for a few mins.
Also I have had 5 IUIs so if you have any questions let me know. Hope this is it for you guys, I feel a bfp around the corner

:hugs:


----------



## camishantel

My HSG was very very painful but that is not the norm but some people it does but i am happy it worked..i also bled after mine off and on the rest of that day...
On another front i accidently slept on my tummy last night and now my bump has been painful most of the day...hope its better tomorrow


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you ladies, he said he would numb that area :) That made me feel much better and also will monitor the cycle and if we have to do go straight to IVF, so he's very aggressive and wants to get us Preggers ASAP. He wasnt much of an advocate for Clomid for women like me who ovulate on their own. He thinks he could hinder my chances... all I know is I like his Aggressive attitude! 

Thanks again for the advice ladies.

Suz hun take care of yourself, I hope you are feeling better.

Casey hun I havent had any experience with jaundice :( I hope the little guy is better soon.

Britt - I PM'd you sweetie! Thank you sooooo much for the PMA!!!!!!

Lisa - You crack me up with your crazy dreams and work stories LMAO!

Sandi- So happy you and baby are OK!!

Thanks Cami!

Lou hun get to bding and let's see your LO soon!!!!!! I can't wait!

Jess any news hun??

Hi Ellen we miss you sweetie, can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls i am waiting to go the gym only opens at 10 well i have lose 4 pound already wooppp very sore today but still going x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! 

Verna, that's great news!! My hsg didn't hurt at all hon, so don't worry. Really hope this is it for you!! I had unexplained secondary infertility and look where I am now!! :)

No news from me. Have had a few mild AF like cramps, but that's it. Not convince the tiny bit of show I thought I had last night was show now. Will keep you posted. X


----------



## SBB

Sometimes after a sweep you'll bleed a little jess it might justbe from the midwife sticking her hand up your foof!! :haha: I bled a tiny bit but they basically pulled the plug at the hospital :sick: :rofl: 

Caz I love you you're always so positive!! 

Verna that's great news you got on so well with him, I'm sure he'll get you that bfp in no time! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! I am so tired I want to cry! I must have only had about an hour last night! It's driving me mad! I can't go back to sleep either as I have the midwife in a bit! :-(

Verna- my HSG wasn't mega painful either- it just felt like an uncomfortable pressure! Xx

Jess- I'll keep checking throughout the day to see if anything is happening! X

Suz- are you feeling any better this morning? X

Hi everyone else :hi: :hi:


----------



## SBB

Aw lou you still not sleeping :( go to the MW then come home and stick a film on with a duvet over you and drift off...

I do feel a bit better but my temp is still 39.8 :wacko: the MW yesterday said if it went up again (while she was here it was 38) I had to call labour ward and possibly go and be put on an antibiotic drip :( 
Stupid MW rang me this morning and was blatantly trying to get out of coming, saying to wait for my normal MW tomorrow... Errrrr no :growlmad: so she reluctantly agreed to come :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Is that the crap one you had to see during the pregnancy too? Once you're better maybe you should complain about her!?! She sounds awful! :-(


----------



## caz & bob

SBB said:


> Sometimes after a sweep you'll bleed a little jess it might justbe from the midwife sticking her hand up your foof!! :haha: I bled a tiny bit but they basically pulled the plug at the hospital :sick: :rofl:
> 
> Caz I love you you're always so positive!!
> 
> Verna that's great news you got on so well with him, I'm sure he'll get you that bfp in no time!
> 
> X x x

we have to keep this way hun ha are i will just cry x x x x


----------



## SBB

No luckily it wasn't her! She said if it's not better by later on to call labour ward. Temp is down now but when I get hot it shoots right up! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hopefully the antibiotics will start kicking in soon then Suz xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Back from midwife girls- everything good. Blood pressure excellent, bubs still slightly back-to-back but starting to move round. He's not engaged anymore though- the little bugger has popped back out! :shock: She said he's over 8 and a half pound already at 38 weeks which scares the life out of me!! :shock:


----------



## NurseKel

Good report Lou. Although, you might wanna put bubs on a diet! Lol. Just kidding. Do you know if the midwives are generally pretty accurate with their estimates? I know here even with all the scans and technology they are often wrong with weights and lengths. 
Good morning all!


----------



## camishantel

Suz sorry your still feeling sickly... 

Caz way to go you good job on the 4 pounds and the going in even though you are sore... pregnancy has actually been the best weight loss plan I have ever been on ... I have lost 30 pounds.. not trying just did Dr. says me and baby are fine and kinda expected it as I was waaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy overweight to begin with

Lou... I didn't know the could pop out.. and wow over 8 1/2 already


----------



## babyloulou

Well she said he is 4/5ths palpable so he is moving down that way- she just thought he was more than that last time! To be fair she may have just been wrong last time! :shrug:

Kel- yes it can be very inaccurate here too. My midwife is supposedly known for being one of the most accurate around but who knows! :shrug:

Well I am out shopping for nursing bras. I got measured in Debenhams but they were useless! Basically asked me what size I was wearing at the moment and brought me loads of that size to try on!! Off to M&S instead!!


----------



## lisaf

Wow cami, I thought I was doing good with my weight, lol.... gained maybe 5lbs so far? But then again, I didn't have a ton of morning sickness.... and at the rate I've been eating, its shocking I haven't put on 30lbs so I know I'm still doing good.

Lou - From what I've heard, the estimates they give are often off by up to 2lbs. The downside is that its possible there is a 10lb baby in there :rofl: BUT the upside is that its possible your baby is only 6lbs so far. I know I'd be bricking it if I was in your shoes, but try and take some deep breaths and remind yourself that its just an estimate! :)


----------



## camishantel

5lbs is very good lisa... yeah I still have ms just not as bad... only about twice a week now


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies! 

Had an amazing session with my Gentle Birth practitioner this morning. Baby Peach engaged more during the session and when I got home I'm pretty sure I had a bit of show... No blood in it, but mucousy and not like anything I've had during the pregnancy. I think I'm going to put my money on Saturday!

Lou, glad MW went well... Hope you had luck with the nursing bras. I went in to mothercare today and the lady was a little bit scary and wouldn't stop talking at me!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Eeek lou!! The thing is I have heard of soooo many people being told they'd have huge babies and they come out perfectly normal size... 
My MW said mine would be 7.5 and no one told Ellen she was having a whopper!! :haha: 
I wouldn't worry about it... Too much! 

Also on the subject of bras, I was a 36D through pregnancy, and my nursing bras from John Lewis are the same size. Even though my boobs are MUCH bigger :shrug: I'm not sure why that is... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oooh jess how exciting! I'm gonna bet Sunday... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yep I'm now the proud owner of four 38DD bras from M & S!! :shock: 

As for the weight talk I weighed myself a week ago and had put 13lb on altogether all pregnancy- weighed myself today and I'm up to 21lb!!! :shock: an extra 8lb this week!! :shock: I thought I was doing so well too! :rofl: Everyonfe warned me it would pile on at the end! :haha: 

Jess- that's amazing! What did she do to you? Was that just massage? X


----------



## camishantel

ugh why is it one person can put you in a bad mood within 2 minutes of them coming into work..


----------



## SBB

Lou that's still pretty good going on the weight gain, mine was 2.5 stone so 35lbs :wacko: 

I weighed myself a couple of days after the birth and I was down a stone and 3lbs so 17lbs... Haven't weighed myself again... Might do later! 

Cami who's pissed you off? 

X x x


----------



## camishantel

a co-worker who apparently was pissed off about something when he came in so is just being stupid to everyone today even though he was over 30min late as is


----------



## SBB

What a twat! Ignore him... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Wow lou... maybe the MW is right about the weight then? :rofl:
I'm sure I'll be having the same complaints when I'm in your shoes though... I just hope that my slow weight gain keeps the doctors happy and if I pile it on at the end they may be more relaxed about it :haha:

Stupid work... power went out and of course my computer wasn't one of the ones with a backup power supply so it just shuts off. Grumble grumble


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, she did some reflexology, Bowen, sacro cranial and we went through a visualisation of the baby dropping in to the pelvis and all my muscles becoming like jelly. Was really great!


----------



## babyloulou

That sounds really good Jess! :thumbup:

Lisa- they don't tend to weigh us here really! I was weighed at my booking-in appointment at 10 weeks and then haven't been weighed since! :nope:

Cami- I agree with Suz - just ignore your silly co-worker!

Suz- that's impressive weight loss! :thumbup: How are you feeling hun? X


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls!

Verna so happy that you are all clear with the FS. Of course everything is okay, you guys already had implantation less than a year ago, its going to work again! whats IUI?

Jess, sounds like a good appt - what is sacro cranial? does that have to do with the babys head? My lactation nurse was suggesting maybe if James doesnt figure out the sucking after he is done with jaundice that we could try cranial therapy which is like a chiropractor for the jaw and mouth and head workings. I am hoping we can just get it ourselves.

Lou wow little guy is big! And you have packed on some pounds in such a short time, that is probably good - you probably needed it. I CAN't WAIT to hear about your birth - both you and jess!!!

Suz, have you taken a mirros yet to look at your foof area? I am afraid to. When I am in the shower and washing my parts down there it definitely feels like things are protruding where they didn't before - god did I get a hemmoroid? Yuck!! I hope not.

Cat that was me talking about jaundice. I will see the doc today for the first time for James and she will give us the verdict on how bad he is. He pooped four good ones yesterday which is a really good sign and his poo is transitioning to yellowish. And I have been pumping up a storm and feeding him constantly so hoping to push the jaund out that way. I think the pic of him was a few pages back - also I am on facebook and have them on there. Are you on FB?

Lisa when will you take maternity leave? How long will you get? That will be so nice for you to not have to work for awhile!!

I am feeling pretty good today, pretty positive about progressing with J and getting him to nurse eventually. I did have a brief teary eyed episode when my DH told me that Chompy our pup hasn't been interested in his food in the morning and he wasn't last nght. Its so not like him, I think he feels really excluded and lonely and it makes me so sad because you guys know how much time I spent with him before the baby. I can't beleive he doesn't want his food, he loves food! we have him at daycare all this week so I see him at night but I feel so bad. What can I do though? DH said he will take him to the park this weekend and make him feel loved again. boo hoo!!!

oh yeah I gained almost 20 lbs for the preggo and lost like 10 for the birth. I havent checked today but hoping it goes down even more.


----------



## lisaf

Casey - is it possible they are giving Chompy treats at daycare? My dog has always been a disinterested eater. We don't worry until he's missed 2 meals when we are home, or more than 3 while we are traveling. We often get him to eat by sprinkling treats on his food... not a good habit, but it can help him sometimes.
My dog is usually totally drained after playing all day at his daycare. He just zonks out and once or twice was too tired to eat right away but we left his food out and within a few hours he'd eaten it.

My maternity leave... well, my work has said they will be very generous (was happy to be more generous with my time once they realized they don't have to pay for it unless they want too, lol!!). I have state disability and supplemental disability for when I'm medically disabled (I'll be bringing home 95% of my paycheck TAX FREE!! :happydance:). Then I get I think 4 weeks paid maternity leave which they'll let me tack on after my disability is over... I'll have a few weeks vacation saved up I can tack on after that etc... and there is always paid family leave in California too. I plan on staying out probably at least 10 weeks after the birth, then slowly transitioning back.
I kind of hope to be put on medical disability 2 weeks before the birth, maybe 4 if my pelvis gets bad. I'll be raking in the dough on medical disability, lol!

Oh, and I might try to see if staying off my medication in order to breastfeed can extend my post-partum disability status so that I can use my vacation etc to taper back to work even slower etc...


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, Ladies!

Verna-That's fantastic! What is Hsg? Were those the right letters??? Um, some sort of drilling???

KC-Sorry about your pup. Poor little depressed guy. I'm sure he'll come around.

Lou-how strange they don't worry about your weight there. Here they make a big deal of it. It's always, "you haven't gained enough" or "you've gained too much." Silly really. I've gained 16 lbs already. OMGOSH. I'm only 22 weeks! haha

Suz-I hope your fever goes down. Sounds like mom is being very supportive. Good thing she's there to help out. Hurts like heck to pump or have him nurse, but keep doing it bc it will help sooooo much more. It was always like the painful back massage on a sore muscle, nursing through mastitis, but felt soooo good once things let up a bit.

Jess-Sat, huh? That's so exciting. I hope you're right! We are itching to see more baby pics!

Lisa, Britt, Cami, all the rest.... Hope you're all feeling well. Well all be approaching 40 weeks soon enough...I bet time will fly.

AFM I had an appt today!!! I got to see Connor. I FINALLY got an ultrasound DVD done (one that works!). Little stinker was hiding his face with his hands the whole time! And curled up in fetal position hiding in my back. It was hard to see him, but fun being able to sneak a peek once and awhile. I'm not sure if I can post still shots though, as it is all on video.
Anyway, things look great. My next appt is the glucose test, but I asked to opt out of the drink...luckily my doc is great and just ordered a dif set of tests that can determine the same thing. That stupid drink always has me shaking and feeling faint, and all that sugar makes me puke. SOOOO happy I won't need to do it.


----------



## kcw81

Lisa I don't think they give him treats, its the same place we always take him to. But I am hoping its just mostly tiredness from running around all day. boo hoo though I kind of know it has to do with the baby. Your time off sounds FAB! I wonder if you won't want to go back or if you will be dang ready.

Chell so glad you saw connor! Little stinker whyd he have to hide? I am glad things look good though.


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> Lisa I don't think they give him treats, its the same place we always take him to. But I am hoping its just mostly tiredness from running around all day. boo hoo though I kind of know it has to do with the baby. Your time off sounds FAB! I wonder if you won't want to go back or if you will be dang ready.
> 
> Chell so glad you saw connor! Little stinker whyd he have to hide? I am glad things look good though.

I don't really have a choice about going back.. we can't afford me to stay at home. I also suspect I'd get too bitter about staying at home. I just know how I was with a long distance relationship and my boyfriend was never around much to chat on the phone because he was out having fun etc and I was just in the dorm and going to school and didn't have a job. Once I got a job we stopped fighting as much, lol. So I kind of assume I wouldn't be happy staying at home though I'll be so sad to miss a lot of things too.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Ellen sent me a piccy of Pearl earlier. She asked me to post it and tell you all she's been trying to get on to chat but workers have knocked their Internet offline. Here's the beautiful Pearl....... 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/f94fb2bb.jpg


----------



## lisaf

awwww omg she's such a sweetie!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Awwe. I want to kiss those cheeks!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Casey! Poor Chompy!! :cry: My terrier, Ruudi, is a faddy eater and often goes a whole day without eating! Piper the Labrador is the opposite though and is so greedy! I'd know he was upset if he ever didn't eat! Just try giving Chompy plenty of cuddles! Maybe pass bubs to OH and have a big cuddle with him just before his meal time to see if it makes a difference? X


----------



## caz & bob

aw she is cute awwww x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow, Pearl is beautiful!!

Verna, my HSG as extremely uncomfortable, and a little painful. I read online to take some Tylenol beforehand...I didn't, but I took Excedrin right after and I was fine.

Hi everyone!


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Suz, have you taken a mirros yet to look at your foof area? I am afraid to. When I am in the shower and washing my parts down there it definitely feels like things are protruding where they didn't before - god did I get a hemmoroid? Yuck!! I hope not.

Yes Casey I have, I totally freaked cos I thought it all felt really swollen and weird, and I had a big panic attack about the whole thing, but when I looked in the mirror it was all fine and not swollen at all. The midwife also had a look and said it was all healing nicely. Have a look with the mirror it will probably make you feel better :hugs: 

As for Chompy, I know it's horrible :hugs: our cats were the same and that's totally different because they're cats and we obviously don't take them for walks etc! But he'll come around, it's just weird for him probably but as soon as he's used to it he'll be fine... I was upset that the cats wouldn't come near me but they're ok now... 

Actually it was funny this morning, our cats try to cover things up, if they don't like the smell. Like if we have a cup of tea they'll stand over it and try and cover it up, with nothing, but they obviously think they're doing something! Anyway, this morning Brown cat tried to cover up Sammuels feet!!! :haha: 

Pearl is such a cutie!!! I'll post some more baby Jesus pics tomorrow, my sister took some nice ones... 

Great news on seeing Connor Chell! 

x x x


----------



## NurseKel

Ellen, Pearl is so beautiful! She really makes me want another girl! Lol
Suz, come on with some more pics of Jesus aka...Sam. lol
Casey, same thing, more pics please!
Jess, did you manage to get the blood out of your chair from Puss?


----------



## Smile4me

aww Chel so happy you saw baby Connor.
HSG ladies is when the docs run dye through your tubes to see if there's any blockage and from what I have read alot of ladies get their BFP right after??? coupled with IUI I hope this will be our ticket to the baby train!!!!

Casey sweetie how does it feel to be a mom hun? 

OMG Lou, Pearl is a beauty and she looks just like your LO when you look at your US picture.. ha!

Any word on Jess?


----------



## babyloulou

Anyone got any good get to sleep ideas other than headbutting the wall to knock myself out! :haha:


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
another crazy work day, but I did have a lunch meeting with very good food and boy was I ever a piggy :blush:

Lou- thanks for posting that pic of Pearl, she is an absolute doll, you just want to hold her:hugs: How is Ellen doing?
I cant believe your LO is already 8.5 lbs, healthy little guy- gosh he is ready to come anytime

Chell- cant believe LO was hiding its face, that happend to my friend too...they are so darn cute

Cami- sorry your co-worker was being an ass, thats one thing I dont miss about working in an office.

Casey- yes I am on FB please PM me and I will add you or vice versa, would love to see pics of your little one.
If anyone else wants to add me, just pm me
:hugs:


----------



## camishantel

Thanks I am used to him being stupid though... he is young and drinks a lot and on the days he was drunk the night before he comes in and makes everyone else pissed because he is soooooooooooo grumpy... 
I had to put my laptop back on the table to type because Caleb keeps kicking it off my tummy... lol.... ok off to take a bath then will take my 28 week bump pic..


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> Anyone got any good get to sleep ideas other than headbutting the wall to knock myself out! :haha:

when I can't sleep, I like to listen to podcasts... the more boring the better. It stops my brain from thinking thoughts that would keep me awake :)
Of course thats the only reason I ever have trouble sleeping is if I can't stop thinking about something.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I see no babies arrived today. 

Suz sorry your not feeling well still hun. XX

Chell Gunner always likes to hide his facs during the scans. Sounds like we have some onery boys. LOL 

Ellen Pearl is beautiful!

Hope everyone is doing well. XX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh and Verna my HSG didn't hurt either a bit uncomfortable but not painful


----------



## Smile4me

Did you get pregnant right away after the HSG?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I had mine in march and also conceived in march...it was my 2nd mc. But my other friend got pregnant the month after hers and was a sticky bean. XX


----------



## camishantel

....
 



Attached Files:







2011-01-12 20.31.07.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## camishantel

I got pregnant right after mine and he has been very sticky


----------



## lisaf

I should add that when I had the horribly painful Mirena deal, I hadn't taken any pain killers beforehand because nobody told me to... when I was in pain, they asked if I'd done any :dohh:

I DID take painkillers before my HSG so maybe that made all the difference?


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks ladies... I sure hope this works  The weird thing is I started bleeding on Sunday just a bit but it was bright red, then a little Monday, just a bit on Tuesday and nothing today so I don't know what the heck is going on or when I'll ovulate now.... :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

What cd are they doing your HSG Verna?


----------



## Smile4me

I'm not sure now because I sure thought I was having a period, I've never ever had one like this before and I've been off of Clomid for two months.... I'll call the FS tomorrow and see what he thinks.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is odd. FX just a weird period and your body showing the witch her way out for the next 9 months.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies!

No news from me. Went to bed with a stinking headache which I still have :(... also my right nipple is really sore... :shrugg: But apart from that nothing to report. We have the builders in today putting up some cupboards in the kitchen... they started drilling at 8.30... :dohh: don't think our neighbours are going to like us much!!

My sister is coming down with her baby today. I'm going to put him in all our stuff to test it all out!! :) Also a good opportunity to see how Puss reacts to a baby in his space!

Ellen, that photo of Pearl is to die for... how cute!!! :hugs: 

Suz, sorry your pooch is off his food... He'll get used to it all and settle soon I'm sure. :hugs: 

Kel, yes, we did get the blood out of the chair.... only thing is that there is now a lighter patch where we tried everything and scrubbed it!! :dohh: So I'm encouraging Puss to sit on it alot to try and dirty it up a bit! :rofl: 

Lou, sorry you can't sleep hon. All I can suggest is lavender oil, taking 3 deep breaths in to the lowest part of your abdomen and telling yourself that you are going to sleep now. Allow thoughts to come in to your head, but don't hold on to them. Tell your brain that you will come back to them later. If you find it difficult to let the thoughts go concentrate on your breathing telling yourself "breath in, breath out". :hugs: 

Casey, sacro cranial is minuscule, almost imperceptible, manipulation of your muscles and joints to realign and help relax. It has been shown to help babies with colic.

Sorry if I missed anyone. :hi: to you all and big :hug:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls day off the gym today just chilling done all my clean this morning nothing happening with you girls then hope these bby come soon x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Enjoy chilling Caz! :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

Morning all, hope everyone is well. I havent been on in a few days cause me and phil have had the flu. Shae had his second lot of injections which really knocked him about so its been all go. We are finally on the mend though which is good. 

Ellen, pearl is just gorgeous. All these newborns are making me broody again :blush: 

Lou, how you feeling hun? Getting close now :happydance:

Cant remember who was talking about HSG i think it was smile. I had one in Nove,mber 2008, i had no blockages and no BFP either, didnt work for me :sad: I hope it works for you though. I have heard many success stories. 

Suz: how is your lottle fella doing?

xxx


----------



## laura6914

We have started giving Shae rusk. I mash half with n Oz of his bottled milk and he loves it. He crys when you dont get the spoon to him quick enough. Thought i would share a pic :haha:


----------



## SBB

Hey Laura, 

Glad you are feeling better now... 

Sammuel is doing well... I have mastitis though :cry: so very painful boob and flu symptoms. Feeling a bit better today so hope it's on it's way out! My temp was 39.8! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls - seems everyone isok, but I ma readin through half slit eyes from Pearly Pearl drop! Hahahah TBH she slept FAB last night 3 hours between each feed and as Sam, expressed bottle then comfort boob suck then change and sleep.........She zonked next to her daddy now. Hes doing v v well with the interrupted sleep but felt he deserved a good kip this morning so left him to it while I wash and tidy up!

Verna - HSG wise just relax as much as poss and you will be fine. Trust me when I say its a walk in the park compared to any stage of labour! Ha! I can say stuff like that now!

Suz - Hope you are feeling better!

Lou - Managed any sleep??? If not its just ben preppring you - no consolation I know sorry! xxx

Jess - Any Peachy action yet????? 

Casey - Hope you are doing ok honey - I will NOT be posting any post birth pics of myself after seeing yours! Hahaha! You frikin stunner! xxx

Righ off back to watch tv on the bed and get hubby out to the deli for a long awaited super duper sarnie! Yummy! x


----------



## Rudeollie

PS: Shae munching his rusk - what a big lad! Gorgeous! x


----------



## SBB

Aw that's so cute Laura bless him! I can't believe he's 3 months already!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey Ellen! Lol I won't be posting my birth pics either - minging!!! 

But we can comfort ourselves, if we were only 20 mins from when we got to hospital we'd definitely look stunning too :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

on no suz, hope you get better soon hunny. I have heard its painful

Thanks ellen hun. How you finsing mummyhood? enjoy your super doper sani. :thumbup:
xx


----------



## laura6914

thanks SUz, i didnt know we were posting birth pics. I posted mine in another thread this morning. Here it is :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I love motherhood and arent doing too bad with those sani's! Breezeblocks more like tho hahaha!

On the lochia front - hows yours now suz?? Cos mine goes and then comes back tricking me hahahaha! I need to know whether Im sending someone to mothercare to get more as our shops only have normal ones that irritate the hell out of my nethers!

Yes suz, that is true...............And we both had a super long time of it before they arrived so we're sorted! x


----------



## laura6914

how long were your labours girls?
Mine was 17 hours of established labour. Waters went at 6am shae arrived at 11pm. 
xx


----------



## SBB

Laura you look great! Wow 17 hours established! What counts as established? Mine was 26 hours in total but not sure how long established..... 

Ellen is lochia blood loss? If so then I'm still bleeding, I could probably stop using maternity pads now but sometimes it's still quite heavy. I'd probably get some more if I were you cos it can go on for 2-3 weeks.... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Also, yay Sammuel slept in his moses basket last night :happydance: he didn't sleep brilliantly but better than usual when we give up and have him in the bed.. It was nice to have the bed to ourselves, especially for Danny. 
Usually, Sammuel gets half the bed, then I'm next to him, and Danny is squished right at the end, and the cats sleep on his pillow so he's halfway down the bed :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

i think you are in established labour once you are passed 3cm. Dont quote me though. 
My contractions started the friday but didnt materialise. She i was in labour for 2 days pretty much. 
Bless Danny i bet it was a relief for him last night lol. And yey on sammuel sleeping in his basket. 

i Bled for 3 weeks and must have got through at least 60+ pads.


----------



## SBB

How long did you get pains for Laura? Im still getting loads of shooting pains in my foof and tummy... 

I need to write my birth story as I can't remember all the details without really thinking about it! I think I've blocked it out... 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

I still get some pains now hun. 
My foof feels like its all being sucked in occaionally. Sorry for TMI. It doesnt happen as often though. I would say most pains stopped after about 6/7 weeks. Are you doing you pelvic floor excersises? I found they really helped me,


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls! Nice to see all you Mummys on here this morning. X

I have only just got up. I didn't get to sleep until about 6 o'clock and even since then it's only been on and off. I am getting less than 4 hours a night. I told the midwife yesterday and her answer was "oh you need to stop that or you'll have no energy for labour" and that was it! :shrug: Oh yeah thanks for that! That's helpful! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Oh Lou for fucks sake how is that helpful - what a stupid thing to say!! 

Try what Jess suggested, I found it worked for me, i just tried to forget all thoughts and tell myself 'i'm going to sleep now'
Sometimes it worked quickly, sometimes took a while as I couldn't get thoughts out of my brain!

Laura that's reassuring to know, thank you :hugs: 

I'm gonna post a funny pic for you guys in a bit after my lunch.. 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Are there any herbal sleeping tablets you can take in pregnancy? I doubt it but it might be worth asking... 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

hey lou. ah that sucks. just restand sleep when you can even if it means sleeping in the day. i cant be of more help sorry hun. :hugs:

suz im intregued. whats the pic?

xx


----------



## SBB

Here you go... Danny taking fatherhood very seriously :rofl: Danny Potter :haha: 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/DannyPotter.jpg

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! What the hell is he doing?? :rofl:


----------



## SBB

He found a broom that the old people left and jumped up in the air and made me take photos!!!! Idiot :haha: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Harry Potter he is not!! :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

good gosh Suz, that pictures of your hubby is freagin hilarious :rofl:

Laura- I love your new profile pic, he is so cute- he always looks like he is pondering something... :)

Lou- how are you feeling hon? are we going to have the next baby soon?

Casey- great pics, good gosh you look like a supermodel after you had given birth, thats unreal- I am sure I will look a bit scary. Your little one is so cute.

as for me- did a Zumba dance class last night as my close friend teaches it, caught myself in the mirror doing the "moves" good gosh did I look like a spaz :rofl: I slept for 10 hours straight after it....swan lake I am not!!
the good news is, I have officially popped now and I have a belly, all the girls in the class were talking to me about my pregnancy, so I guess its obvious now :happydance:


----------



## SBB

He'll be very upset that you don't believe he's really flying a broomstick!!! :haha: 

Ok I'm off for an hours kip! 

Laura I forgot to say yes am doing pelvic floor exercises, but I only just started cos I forgot :dohh: it's hard!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Cat that's funny!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Cat- what's a Zumba class?? I have no definite signs but have had slight period type aches today, a bit of nausea and an upset stomach- could just be something I've eaten though! :haha:

Suz- I am quite impressed with how high hes jumping but I think you should tell him that to look truly magical he needs to really jump out of the tree doing it to get the proper height! :haha: (I do not accept any liability for any broken bones)


----------



## Smile4me

Wheres the witch pics... I wanna see :)

Soooo glad you ladies are upbeat today!


----------



## babyloulou

It's on page 1462 Verna! Suz's OH flying! X


----------



## Smile4me

OMG that's great Danny Potter! I have a pic of my husband with a pink snuggie on... he looks like a gay preacher it is Awesome and he's doing like a "raise the roof" pose ha! Our guys are GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Britt11

oh Lou....I have a feeling it might be soon....my sister started out the way you are feeling. Have you lost any of your plug yet?...

a Zumba class is a high energy dance calss, its the latest crazy over here.
her is the website on it 
https://www.zumba.com/us/

its hard enough to do the class and be coordinated let alone when your pregs..:haha: I am sure I embarassed my friend, she is a professional dancer 

Verna- did you talk to your FS? are you going to have the HSG this cycle?


----------



## Onelildream

Woah, Britt! 16 weeks already!

Hi, ladies. Some more sad news from my neighbor...She certainly has leukemia. Still in critical condition. The family is mtg with the drs today to discuss options. :(

Hubs and I got scammed out of $1000. we're idiots. Now we have to try to get our money back. Fire safety guy came in and scared us in to buying all this gear...Come to find out, if we got it at the hardware store, it'd all cost about $200. Stupid huh? I can't believe we fell for all of it. We were so scared tho. Luckily US law gives us 3 days to withdrawl with no penalty. Last night I had a dream the guy came back to take the stuff back and tried to kill me. Now I'm going to freak out when he comes back. lol.


----------



## Onelildream

Not to mention I slept like CRAP bc I was sooooo pissed about the situation and so scared from the dream. so freakin awesome.


----------



## babyloulou

Chel- what a bunch of wankers! Hope you get it sorted out! Sorry about your neighbour :hugs:

Cat- that dancing sounds far too energetic for me! :haha: 

No I haven't lost any of my plug or anything yet. Just a very mild crampy feeling! Keep thinking I need a poo but then I don't when I get there! :blush: :blush:

I inserted an oil of evening primrose capsule internally for the first time last night so maybe it's that causing the feelings?


----------



## Onelildream

Soooo close, Lou! U freakin out yet?! lol

So, I've been wanting milk lately. Which is strange for me. I only drink soy. I am slightly grossed out that someone decided to drink the liquid coming out of another animal's nipple in the first place...Granted I do cook with milk....but would never put a glass up to my lips...prior to this pregnancy. Yeah, found myself drinking a heap of choc milk the last week. It makes me heave when I consciously think about it, but I crave it soooo much. Darn stupid preg cravings!


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! This time last week I wasnt yet a mummy and was sat waiting and waiting in the hospital! Can u believe its been a week already?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Suz - LMFAO! Danny is sooooo the next Potter! JK's doing another set of books and I heard it was Danny Potter - Rock Star daddy and the adventures of Son Sammuel! Hehehe! x

Had a lovely chilled day of laying on the bed and sleeping. Monkey girl is all sleepy in her basket now but is sure to wake up as my tea is ready! Paul keeps getting so emotional bless him...........Everytime he goes anywhere he bring some a token back, today it was some lush shower gel and bubble bath.........Oh and choccy! Hes also been head hunted - not sure of details now but FX its more cash and in Leeds so moving back isnt hindered!

Lou - Def try the jess techniques...........Mind clearance and lavender was the only thing that worked for me in the last 2 weeks but also sleeping loooads during the day just not past 3pm or it makes u more knackered!

Chell - horrid man! And sorry it impacted on your dream.......He's going to hang his head in shame tho when he returns and NOT kill you


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, Ellen. She's so beautiful. I just want to kiss her sweet cheeks!


----------



## kcw81

HAHA Danny on a broomstick! what the heck is he up to? haha. Suz I am glad Sam slept in the bassinet. I bet you sleep better that way. Have you taken many pics? I am horrible I haven't taken many! I feel too busy pumping and feeding and on plus little jaundice baby is always asleep. Do you dress Sam everyday? I just leave little guy in his dipes and keep our house warm. its so much easier that way. He sleeps all day and has alert wake time starting at like 10pm till about 3am. When 3am hits I am a zombie, barely able to hold him and pump! So I make him go be in his crib so I can sleep. He cries awhile but then goes to sleep there and he so far has slept there for 3-4 hours till morning which is so nice for me. 
Maybe one positve thing about the jaundice is it will train him to get used to sleeping in the crib (since he is so sleepy he can't help but sleep in there) as opposed to having to be next to me all night. 

We are getting the Jaundice Billi blankets today - The one Chell had mentioned you put on your baby to get his billirubin levels out. He got tested yesterday and he was right on the line of being too high of jaundice so we thought even though he is slowly feeding more and pooping more, why not get the blankets, it will only speed up the recovery and get him awake for nursing. 

How are you Lou? I can't believe how little sleep you are getting!! what would happen if you just didn't sleep at all one night - like tonight, just stay up and act like its not night time and then maybe the NEXT night you would pass out and sleep all night. why aren't you sleeping, too much on your mind or too uncomfy?

Cat I suck at dance and aerobics classes. I look in the mirror too and see how foolish I look compared to the other women! Zumba sounds fun though!

I can't remember what else I read so far! I see Ellen is online, HI Ellen! Pearl is adorable.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello everyone. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I have no idea why. I am uncomfy but I don't think it's that. I'm not worrying about anything- I just lie there and sleep doesn't come! :-( I used my lavender heat thingy last night but it didn't help. 
Glad the jaundice is getting under control xxx 

Ellen/Suz- did you use EPO and RLT? I can't remember??


----------



## Onelildream

KC-good thing you've got the lights. Now he will recover quicker. That's fantastic.


----------



## Rudeollie

I used RLT and the midwife said they will have really helped supe up my last few contractions during stage 2 so thats good! They def made my braxtons more intense!

Thanks Chell, I cant wait til she's at the kissy cheek stage where she giggles! At the mo when I do it she goes cross eyed and then looks as if to say WTF!??!?!?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, will catch up later.... Been busy with my sister and little nephew today!! 

Just thought I'd let you know that I DEFINITELY just lost my mucus plug... No blood, but (warning Tmi approaching) I had the hugest glob of what looked like snotty phlegm hanging down when I went to wipe just now... Like masses of it... Couldn't have been anything else!! Off for a curry shortly with OH and his friend... Think I'll have a light supper though!! Eek!


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo hoo!! Jess thats great news - FINALLY a sweep thats worked! Dont have too hot a curry.....unless your close to the labour ward lol! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay Jess! How exciting. Get some walking in with that curry. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Yay!! Jess so exciting!! :happydance:

Suz's sweep worked straight away too didnt it?? 

I've come for a Nando with OH! See if the spice does anything- and will BD later! I feel sooooo sick though! :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have fun Lou! X

Will keep you all posted if there are any developments... Although rather meanly OH has banned me from updating at the hospital. :(


----------



## babyloulou

Awwww!!! See if you can sneak a text in :winkwink: x


----------



## SBB

Yay Jess!! Are you allowed to text from the hospital?!

Yes my sweep started contractions immediately....

Lou I did RLT for ages, and EPO after my due date, just orally except one up the foofer!! I don't think the EPO did anything, and I'm not sure about the RLT - I still had to push for 1.5/2 hours so don't know :shrug: 

Casey I took about 2 photos the first week or so :( it's just not the first thing on your mind is it? I have taken a few today, luckily my sister took some for us. Don't worry there's plenty of time for all that! 
We do dress Sammuel every day, but our house is really cold, even with the heating on, so we have to really! 
Glad you're getting the blanket and the jaundice is improving :)

Damn it I can't remember anything else... 

:wave: everyone else! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Waters broke just as food came to the table!! :rofl: sat and ate a few mouthfuls! On way to hospital now. Will try to keep you updated. Xx


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- how awesome!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh Jess what a way to do it!! Hope all goes smoothly!! XXX


----------



## Onelildream

WOW! I totally missed the breaking water part! Congrats, Jess! You'll have a baby within 24 hours!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOHOOOO!


----------



## SBB

eeeeekkkkk!!!!!!! oh my god good luck sweetie, try and keep us updated if you can :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

OMGosh, I can just see Jess at the restaurant waiting for dinner and her water breaks. hahahha. I think I would cry. idk. Maybe bc I've never had my water break, but might be bc I love curry sooo much! lol


----------



## SBB

I'm so excited!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: 

All our babies are so close it's fab :D 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Jess!! That's amazing! I'm so excited for you! Have your contractions started? Xxx


----------



## SBB

Oh Lou, I know this is very dull in comparison to the excessive excitement yipee:) of Jess' waters breaking, but I forgot to reply to you about the tens... 
Yes the pads become a bit less sticky if you use them too much so maybe best not to practice with them! If they do lose their stick when you use them in hospital you can rub a little water into them and apparently they become sticky again. Mine started to fall off a bit and I hadn't read the instructions so didn't know about the water! They were fine really though and on for the full 26 hours! Actually it was more like 27 hours... 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO! Jess what a way to go girl! Good luck, thinking of you and sending lots of sothing gentle birth vibes xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Suz- I'll only be able to use it until I get into the pool anyway (assuming my water birth goes to plan of course!) 

Jess- keep us updated as much as OH will allow! Remember I don't sleep! :lol: Good luck honey :hugs: xxxx


----------



## SBB

I don't sleep that much either with Sammuel wanting so much food!!! 

I am guessing a 9.56am birth, 14th Jan... 

Lol I've been wrong with every single other guess about everything so doubt I'll be right now!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'll go for 7:10am and 7lb 1oz xx


----------



## lisaf

Yay Jess!!! So exciting! :)
I can't wrap my head around the math right now of the time difference, but I'm going to guess 8lbs 3oz


----------



## Smile4me

Yay Jess that is FABULOUS NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Some pics of baby Sammuel from Monday my Sis took... 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060087.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060139.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060079.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060131.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060085.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060119.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060084.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060098.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060090-1.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060073.jpg

x x x


----------



## SBB

Nah Jess is having a titchy bub, 6lb 11oz... definitely :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

Those are great! I think my favorite is of him staring at the neck of the guitar!:)


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god- he's gorgeous Suz!! He looks like a little model baby! I want to cuddle him! :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

7lbs 3oz.

Suz...wow. Beautiful. all of them


----------



## Rudeollie

GORGEOUS! What a handsome little munchkin you have Suz! 

I have to say I think our clomid babies are freakin gorgeous.........They really are!

Jess is 7lbs on the nose (ish) I reckon! x


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Jess is *7lbs on the nose (ish) *I reckon! x

:rofl: you can't say on the nose then ish :rofl: 


Thank you I think he's gorgeous too! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's cheating Ellen!! No "ish"'s allowed!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Well ish in a way that of no one else says 7lb 1oz then I win! Hahahaha!

Come on girls - Im online shopping and cant find anything nice for pearl! Its all TOO pink!


----------



## lisaf

Ellen... what about greens? I think sage green is extremely pretty... there should be stuff in that color since it seems pretty popular?


----------



## babyloulou

I've already said 7lb 1oz!! That's my guess! Suchhhhh a cheater!! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

I say 7lbs 9 ounces


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Sorry Lou! I just meant IF no one else came closer hahahaha!

Lisa I LOVE greens as a redhead but I cant find anything other than pink or white for bubs.

Just found some suits on next I like tho..........I need something that goes with lilacy purple, because my cousin bought her some leather Robeez booties and I want an outift to match for when we go away next month hahaha x


----------



## lisaf

lol, wish I could help you with the internet shopping! all i'd be able to show you were US sites though :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Suz he is just beautiful! I wish I could reach through those pics and hold him. 


Help me with the time diffrence again ladies...it is now 4:07pm here


----------



## lisaf

I think its 10pm there?


----------



## SBB

It's 1015pm here sandi x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ok so I say Jess will deliver at 3:18am on 1/14/10 and baby will be 6lb13oz

Edit I change the weight to 8lbs 5oz...can I have 2 guesses?? LOL


----------



## babyloulou

What about this Ellen? 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d.html?a=B004E9MS5I
Or this one from Monsoon.... This would match lilac booties 
https://www.monsoon.co.uk/day-dress...l,babygirldayandpartydress,babygirldaydresses


----------



## babyloulou

Bloody water leaks!! After the hassle we are having at our old cottage we now have a leak here!! :growlmad: My stepdad fitted us a bigger radiator in the nursery this weekend as the room was too cold. It's obviously been slow leaking ever since and has wet the floor and come through to the living room ceiling!! :growlmad:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh crap!! That stinks Lou


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww FFS Lou! DO me a favour and DONT get on a boat anytime soon ok? Cos water is against you at the mo xxx

Hope it get fixed quickly! Will have a peek at those links now! x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

haha looks like I get 2 guesses cause no one has told me no. LOL


----------



## SBB

Oh no lou :cry: hopefully it just needs tightening and isn't serious :( 

X x x


----------



## SBB

No sandi!!! But go with your first cos jess had a growth scan and baby peach is quite small :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and boots had some nice bits when I went in just after Xmas Ellen x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

mmm Ok so first guess it is. And I was always told to go with your first instinct. 

Lou can you turn the water off to that area?? I am not sure how those heaters work.


----------



## babyloulou

Sandi- yes we've switched the radiator off so hopefully it won't leak anymore before my Stepdad can come back tomorrow night! I'm not big friends with water at the minute!! :haha:

Well I'm going to try and get some sleep I think. I feel so, so sick! :sick: it feels like travel sickness! I keep feeling a bit dizzy and lightheaded and really nauseous :sick:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Get some rest Lou hope you get to feeling better. X


----------



## Onelildream

Lou, with your water curse, you better be prepared if that water birth somehow attacks you!


----------



## Britt11

Suz- awesome pics, my favorite one is the last one :hugs:

okay guesses for Jess- mine is (I have no idea on the time) but sometime tomorrow maybe noon and weight is 7lb3oz :winkwink:

Lisa- how are you feeling? how is your pregnancy going? havent heard too much about how you are feeling

cheers,


----------



## babyloulou

Onelildream said:


> Lou, with your water curse, you better be prepared if that water birth somehow attacks you!

Damn! I never thought of that Chell!! :haha: :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

You do have the water course Lou. We may have to have decursing ceramony for you. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow I just realized I have 89 days left. LOL Seem like yesterday I was at 105


----------



## lisaf

sorry about the water damages lou!

I need to rant for a minute here ladies :(
I had my dr's appt today.. originally scheduled for 3:45pm... they called and bumped it up to 3:15pm... I leave work at 2:30 to get there by 3 so I can check in and pee in a cup etc... Which is fine.
The doctor didn't even see me until 4:15pm!!!!! :( :growlmad:
I was soooo pissed. But, you know what? I didn't bitch to them, I was nice and figured she must be having a rough day too. 

At my doctor's practice they have you see all the OBs in case yours can't come to the birth... that way its not some stranger down there.
Well this was my first visit with this lady. I HATE HER. She just bothered me in every way.
My blood pressure was great (112/74 or something like that)... my weight gain so far is only 5-6lbs. But there was something about this woman where if I had put on 5 more lbs than she'd like, she would have lectured me big time etc.
She gave me the paperwork for my Rhogam shot and my glucose test. I tried to get out of the glucose test or at least the drink but apparently the alternative is to do daily finger pricks as if I was diabetic. I mean really, besides the fact that I'm fat (and I was fat before and did a glucose test then and wasn't even insulin resistant).. there are no signs of GD so why make me do the test? It just really bothered me.

anyway,... it just ruined my day and put me in a horrible mood and I ended up having a meltdown and crying because we didn't have any juice to DH :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Lisa. Sorry about the crap day. Unfortunately they makes us all do the GD test here. Big, little, round or square. I wish I knew why. Guess just to cover their butts.


----------



## lisaf

I know it has to be a lawsuit protection thing... but today, it seriously felt MEAN of that doctor to make me drink that nasty drink when there is no real reason :dohh: Not exactly rational since she's just doing her job.
Maybe if she had been more sympathetic about how awful the drink is (which she was a little nicer when she realized I'd had the lemon-lime stuff before and reassured me that the orange stuff is better)... maybe if she had offered me jelly beans instead, lol


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL I still love your jelly bean option. I wasn't even warned I was having mine...I showed up and they handed me that awful drink.


----------



## lisaf

I guess thats a little bit of the reason I'm SO grumpy about it. I have to actually go back and wait at the stupid lab.
AND I have to go up and wait at the stupid procedures lab.

So the extra grumpiness is because they couldn't at least have let me get it over with today :haha: I have to miss MORE work, take time off and wait in 2 separate offices etc..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Darn them!! I agree they could of just said here ya go! Luckily my dr does it all in office.


----------



## kcw81

Hi Guys, wow so I can't wait to hear what happened w/ Jess! I can't believe her water broke out in public, did I read that right?? 

We have J in his bili blanket now and he needs to stay there except for changing diapers until we test his jaundice again tomrrow. fingers xed that it goes down!!

Here are a couple pics of little Jimmy the third one is of our dog sniffing him! I just posted a new album on FB if you want to see more.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Baby Peach born 1.10am. Labour 4 hours... No pain meds... Not even tens or gas and air. 5lbs 7ozs. So quick and intense, but so happy!! We're all doing fine. Willmott again a little later. X


----------



## lisaf

omg congrats Jess and Peach! :) I think we all lost on the lbs estimate!!!
and 4 hours? yikes!!! Awesome that you had no pain meds.

Any chance this fast labor thing is catching?

alright ladies, we need to start getting some birthing stories written!! lol!


----------



## kcw81

Congrats Jess I am so proud of you with the no pain meds! Did it hurt? If you say it didn't hurt I wanna kill you!


----------



## SBB

Yay congrats Jess!!!! She's tiny :cloud9: well done you... 

x x x 

KC gorgeous pics! 

Am half asleep just popped on to see if jess had updated, will catch up later! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hurt like hell during the contractions! Warning tmi... Just for Casey... Think I turned my anus inside out... So painful!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/8c82bdd2.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Jess! She is gorgeous! What a sweetie pie! I just spat my tea out over the anus comment tho hahahaha Poor pearl nearly got soaked by mummy!

Get plenty of rest wont you, will they be keeping you in overnight do i think?? Hope you can get home asap honey xxx Congrats once again...................She is perfectly peachy x


----------



## kcw81

jess she is so beautiful!!! good job! I think part of my inside butt is on the outside as well!


----------



## babyloulou

Congratulations Jess! She is absolutely beautiful!! So tiny and so quick!! :thumbup: Well done you! So happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

She's gorgeous well done :D 

I think I was closest on weight, what's my prize? 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats Jess! She's beautiful!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

She is beautiful!! Well done Jess. XXX


----------



## NurseKel

Jess, she is absolutely gorgeous! Shalie weighed 5lbs 8oz so I can totally relate to how tiny she feels. Congrats!!!


----------



## babyloulou

So is there anyone else in the running at the moment or am I definitely next? Come on baby Ben I'm ready for you now.......


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou I think its all you hun! We are cheering Ben to come as well!


----------



## TySonNMe

You're next Lou...woohoo!


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Jess she is gorgeous!!!!I bet those lil legs fit her tiney little 5 lb body ;-)
Job well done!!

Casey- Lil J is soooo adorable! 

Yep Lou hun you are NEXT!!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi girls...had a minute to upload some new photos for those not my FB (let me know if you'd like me to add you, PM me your name)
 



Attached Files:







100_0881.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kcw81

omg look at all his hair marg!! cute.

Lou I am so excited your next. I wonder when it will hit! They were right, the baby just comes out when he wants to!

Suz your pics are so beautiful. your baby is darling and you and your baby look like models in a baby magazine or something!

Verna what is going on - are you back on clomid this cycle?

Ellen hi honey! how is mommy hood going? 

I am butt ass tired today - we test jimmy at 1pm to see if the jaundice went away so fingers crossed for that. I can't stand leaving him in the light therapy another night, he cries so much at night and you can't really hold him with it on! I can't believe its been a whole week since he was born. It has been pretty exhausting but lots of fun moments.


----------



## kcw81

Here's my BIRTH STORY without any editing for grammar or spelling. It is long winded so beware!
----
I lost my plug thursday afternoon and I googled it and so many sites said that could still mean labor was weeks away. I thought, well I ought to pack my hospital bags just in case, yes, I had not even lifted a finger toward getting ready for birth and I was only 4 days away from my due date. So I threw stuff together and went shopping for some last minute items. That night at midnight I started getting periodic cramps. They felt like bad mentsrual cramps and they seemed sporadic, maybe 10 mins, then 20 mins and it went all night. When we woke up I told my DH before he left for work I think I am having contractions! He had to leave for work but we had a regular schedules appt at 345 that afternoon to check my cervix so we assumed I would be okay till then. I had heard so many times that labor can last 24 or more hours and I wasn't even sure if these weren't BHs. So I was all alone and they started getting more painful as time wore on. I remember thinking that I better eat breakfast and try to take a poop JUST in case we end up in labor and I didn't want to poop while delivering. 



I got through the morning and finally got a hold of doc assistant and she thought I was only in prelabor. She said I would not be able to hold a conversation very well like I was with her on the phone if it was actually getting close. So I was like, OK and then I just sat there hoping she was right. I tried to watch a movie and I kept having to pause it for painful contractions. I decided about 130 I better email my DH and tell him to try to come home earlier ffrom work and I called the doc and said should I just go to the hospital next door since I am feeling so in pain? And they said, No, just come in to the office and he will check your dilation and we can go to the hosp from there if needed. So DH comes home and we think there is time to take the dog to daycare before hand and as we start driving there I am in so much pain and they are coming every five minutes or less and I told my DH , forget taking him, we gotta go now! We hit every red light on the way over to the doc and we had to leave the dog in the car. I barely made it up to the office nad by the time I got in there they all could see that I Was damn close and the doc looked really fast at my cervix and said I was 9 cm and they all had to bust ass to get me back outside and over to the hospital next door, my husband had his car outside so he actually drove me and the Doc to the hospital! And the dog was in the back of the car and the Doctor was like, oh hello there dog. And Meanwhile I was just crunched up dying in the front seat I couldn't even see straight. 



They somehow got me on a stretcher and into a birthing room and got me on my bed, I got to wear my own shirt (yippee) since they had no time to put me in a gown. I was in so much pain and panicking, I couldn't believe it was so damn close, I wasn't ready and it hurt so much and these ladies were holding my legs making me push INTO the contraction when that is the time you want to just curl up in a fetal position till it passes. I was screaming and I kept saying "Somebody help me please!!!" and "I can't do it I am going to die!!!" THe doc broke my water and it exploded across the room and went in their faces!! That scared me , like WHAT just came out of my body!! And my DH was just trying to support me being really gentle and I didn't get mad at him like they do in the movies where they lady is always like I HATE you! He was like I love you now you got to push and it will be over, and I was like "Somebody please get me outta here!!" My butt hurt so bad, the pressure felt like a big huge bowling ball was trying to push out my butt and it freaked me out, and I yelled at the doctor not to let my husband know if I poop. 



The doctor had to pull out a vaccumm and they weren't really telling me what was going on but I found out later his heart rate was dipped too low so they had to hurry him up. they didn't let me know how many more times I would have to push, I think they didn't want to get my hopes up that "this is the last time you have to push" and I was just screaming and making all kinds of horrible noises and whimpering and crying and finally I felt the relief of the baby coming out and I saw him sort of slide out in the docs arms and the pain relief was instant, then I heard the baby cry across the room where they cleaned him and I was relieved. I asked them "Is he normal, does he look normal??" and then the doc was down in my damn Foof again messing with me more and the damn placenta still needed to come out and I had to push more!! I said "Boo! Boo to this honey!" And then it came out and he was all down there still messing with me stiching me up. I asked him if i I tore and he said yes and he had to cut a diversion so it didn't go to my butt and so he stitched and that hurt but not even near anything to what just occured. Its like anything else almost feels good! Then they gave me little james and he was all clean and they finally took my shirt off so I could have skin on skin. I was just so relieved he was normal and ok and that it was over and we were all sort of shell shocked that it happened so fast. The delivery took about 20 minutes. My husband called his friend to come out and get our dog outta the car and take him to boarding. I can't think of what else but now I look back at it and it was REALLY exciting. Like a movie. And the pain I felt - the memory of that is already fading. Such a trick! I am glad it went quickly and glad he came out okay even though he has jaundice I think he will get better soon and he is adorable.


----------



## Onelildream

Awe, Jess. congrats.

Marg-omgosh what a cutie!

KC-Swooooon.

Well, ladies, I won't be on today, my neighbor girl is over today to hang out and take her mind off mom. HUGS to you all.


----------



## lisaf

aw KC!! I <3 you! :) I love hearing ALL the details! I can't believe it happened so fast for you! Its good to hear that the memory of the pain fades!
I can't imagine what your dog thought was happening, lol... I know my dog has no clue whats going on when I so much as cry, :haha:

Lou is next, then we have a LONG gap, right?
Sandi and Cami are next then me, then Chelle?


----------



## Britt11

Congrats Jess, omg she is beautiful!! :happydance::happydance:
that anus comment scares me...ladies, am I the only one terrified of birth...

Casey, he is gorgeous, what a doll

Lou- how are you feeling? I love the name Ben


----------



## lisaf

lol... yes I agree that the anus comment was a little scary/shocking.
But I'd rather be prepared!! hehe!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all weekend again woopp well just drop the son off at school there going watching swan lake hes only going to be back at quarter 11 so i will have a little drink and pick him up and take the dogs with us i go back for my results on monday wooppp aw jess she is gawjus hun aww lou next woopp x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!! That was a quick birth Casey! Like a Hollywood film! :lol:

Hi everyone else :hi:

So all you girls who have already had your babies did you feel weird before labour started?? I've felt nauseous since yesterday and it's getting worse. I feel sick, dizzy and just a bit weird! I have just started getting electric shocks in the foof and they are getting stronger and stronger!! Maybe it's just him engaging?!?!? :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

Hi Lou, I did not feel nauseous, just crampy... and of course always having the pressure on the foof area down there. Have you eaten?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow great birth story Casey!! So fast. XX


----------



## caz & bob

lou maybe hes getting ready to come out hun x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Casey I love your story hun!!


Well we are doing IUI next month our FS is out of the office during the time I ovulate so I don't want to pay for the medicine that helps you delay your ovulation, its approximately a $100 a day!!! No thanks, I've waited this long, I can wait a lil while longer.


----------



## camishantel

ok so this will be a long post so sorry in advanced... 

I was supposed to go in today for my rhogam shot then on monday got a call that I would also need to do the 4 hour gd test because the steroids most likely is what made me fail the 1 hour test... so everything was good yesterday no nausea or anything which was great because the 4 hour test meant no eating or drinking after midnight... so I eat dinner felt fine finally went to bed and bam atmidnight I wake up and threw up everything I had eaten yesterday... fun... so all I could do is brush my teeth and get a little water that way.. went back to bed got up this morning so hungry and thirsty and not feeling very good but went in for my test actually looking forward to drinking the drink so I could have something in my stomach...
When I get there took her 15 min to do the first draw as my veins are horrible... I had to run my hands under hot hot water and they were finally able to do first blood draw after sticking me twice.. 
So then drink the drink then wait a hour now second blood draw another 2 sticks and got it... so this is when I asked about my rhogam shot they said they couldn't give it to me until they talked to the dr as my results from the last blood test said negative antibodies but positive DAT (coombs)
so I go to the waiting room to wait for the Dr. and google coombs... now coombs can be the RH factor but also has to do with anemia liver function and all kinds of other things... this is what babies sometimes get that can cause jaundice... not too bad if it is something they get after birth however in pregnancy can cause anything from mild anemia in a newborn to RH deficency to stillbirth... hence why I was freaking out... 
so now it was time for my third blood draw still haven't seen the dr the nurses can't answer my questions I am texting reeds at this point because I am trying to stay callm till I know something.. they get my third blood draw I wait another 30 min and finally see the Dr. who is like oh yeah this means nothing for you as your methyldopa can cause a false positive.. WHAT why couldn't anyone tell me this earlier... so everything is fine... they do have to watch me closely just incase it starts causing complications for me... Caleb was awake during most of the morning until it came time for the ultrasound then he went to sleep so his hr was lower today in the 130's which I am guessing is still fine because the dr. was not concerned so finally I am home got to eat something and take a shower but am wore out it is so hard when there is a possibility of something going wrong and not knowing....


----------



## lisaf

aw cami - that sounds like such a rough day! :(
When they have to do so many blood draws, it would be nice if they could just keep a needle in you or something like an IV and just draw the blood when they need it... then you'd get stabbed fewer times etc....
I ended up with a horrible rash because of the tapes they used... once is fine, but when they pull off the 1st one and draw again then restick it, it was too much for my skin :(

I can't believe they messed with you on the coombs thing!! :( I'd be so irritated with them!
Did you get your rhogam shot? Did it hurt?


----------



## camishantel

oh yeah I left that out of my story... so yeah the whole point of the visit really was supposed to be for the Rhogam shot... THEY WERE OUT!!! but I have had it before.. it stings but is not to painful but now I have to go back next friday to get the shot


----------



## Onelildream

Neighbor girl left. OMgosh...Horrible day. I wasn't expecting her to come, but her sis just dropped her off at 9am, no warning. I did tell her that I could hang out with her sis/babysit any time day or night, and I guess her being 19, she just assumed that meant without warning... oh well. She was only here 5.5 hours. no biggie. That's not the crappy part of my day....

So she's here, and my dad calls me. sobbing. My gma died. Fell and hit her head this morn. Totally unexpected. But I can't leave and go console him bc I have neighbor girl here...and hubs is at work with the car...So he comes home, he watches our kids and neighbor girl, and I go see my dad. He's a total wreck. Mom doesn't know, bc my dad didn't want to worry her or have her leave work early...So my dad just sits and talks and sobs to me. OMgosh, broke my heart. ugh. It's not even 3pm and I'm beat.

KC-Nice story! Made me laugh. Just what I needed right now.


----------



## Onelildream

:( and my dad would rather I stay home with the kids and his dog while he and my mom go to the funeral. :( bummer.


----------



## lisaf

sorry to hear you've had such a bad day Chell! :(


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks. Just sitting here trying not to type any obsenities. I really want to go to the funeral, but my mom and dad would rather I dogsit. WTH?! That just sucks.

And my mom says, "Your kids need their mommy. You cannot go away from them for a week! Just stay here and we'll deal with it." Like they don't understand that maybe sometime I'd like to deal with things too??? I'm freakin 28 yrs old! Why do I feel like a little girl right now?!


----------



## Onelildream

UGH!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry. I'm going to take a friggin nap. Good thing my son is sleeping. And I have a huge bed to go cry on. I'm so freakin pissed!

I FEEL 17 AGAIN!


----------



## lisaf

aw, thats so horrible that they don't realize you're an adult with your own emotions to deal with! :(
They probably think they're doing you a favor with your pregnancy etc.

I don't really like funerals. I don't find them helpful and are just emotional overload etc... where I get more upset about it seeing everyone else upset than I would be if I was just dealing with it myself. That can be cathartic, or it can just be making yourself miserable without any benefit. I went to my grandmother's because my mom wanted me there. I went to my sister's because I was 6 and didn't have a choice. I haven't been to any other funerals though... they're just too hard for me to cope with.
I think they can be very important for people though so understand why people want to go and if you really want to, you should insist.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh chell, Im so sorry about your grandma xxx Thats really tough them not wantin you to go..I understand their reasons by it should be your choice sweetie. IF you can make it I think you should.BIg hugs xxx

Casey - love your story girl! Really had me chucklin!!

Lou - I didnt but I know its REALLY common to feel v v sick before labour starts.Imagine if all these babes turned up within a fortnight of each other!


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-I hope that it's the beginning of labor, hun!

Sorry to everyone. I'm a drag on the thread today. Forget everything I said, move on to the happy stuff.........

Ellen-how's Pearl? She's so stinkin cute.


----------



## lisaf

I think all the babies on here are adorable! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry about your gran Chell- I hope you are ok :hugs: xx


----------



## Onelildream

I'll be fine. My kids are both napping...(WTHeck?! It's 5:30pm), hubs works til 8 pm tonight, and I'm just lonely. I think I'll order Papa John's Pizza and watch a movie with the kids.... ugh. I have laundry to do but I can't remember where I put my friggin basket, and I don't care enough to look for it, nor to carry the load down stairs without it.


----------



## Onelildream

Thank heavens, my sweet baby boy woke up. Going to play with him and try not to sulk.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls chell sorry hun about your granma lou think you might be coming up to labour my niece was and felt sick before she had her bby x x


----------



## lisaf

Any updates lou?

I had 2 weird dreams last night.
First one was that I was at Disneyland and saw a cute onesie but decided I couldn't buy it because I've bought too many. I was hoping my best friend would buy it and she got in line but bought herself a camera battery instead. For some reason this was very selfish to me :haha: While in the store I had noticed a door/shelf thingie that was broken and told them... I needed it fixed in order to get the caramel popcorn I wanted. When they rang me up for the popcorn, my total was $50!!! Apparently store policy was that whoever tells them about a broken fixture, pays for it... dream basically ended with me arguing with them about how counter-productive that policy was and even how many sales they will lose because people won't dare ask for the shelf to be fixed so they can get their popcorn etc.

The other dream was that there was a new TV show called 'Blackout' ... it involved jumping into a tank with a giant squid and surviving for a set amount of time :rofl: The squid would wrap tentacles around the contestant like an octopus... shoot out clouds of ink etc (hence the name blackout).. and basically try to drown the contestant.
It was pretty messed up.


----------



## babyloulou

You and your dreams Lisa!! :haha:

No nothing happening here! I went to a water birth workshop today and it's really put me off wanting the labour to happen now! :lol: The class itself was OK but they played us a water birth video- it was an old early 90's video and was really weird! The woman made no noise at all throughout the whole labour and the video was like some weird cult thing. It was so weird and uncomfortable to watch! She was blatantly acting for the camera and it's put me off :-/


----------



## kcw81

hi guys, having nice saturdays? Lou that video sounds creepy.  No noise? how is that possible? I screamed like a banshee. 

Lisa you have the craziest dreams!! 

Just an update, we tested little Jimmys blood this AM and his jaundice has gone down slightly which is great, a good sign, so we are going to keep him on the special light blanket during the weekend when he is sleeping and then take him to the doc on monday for assessment and hopefully he will be in the clear, or close.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey everyone!! I have a question and wonder if I should be concerned...I am losing weight instead of gaining. I have lost 3lbs this week. I am hardly ever hungry and my dr had told me just eat when I am. Do you think I am starving Gunner?


----------



## babyloulou

Sandi- as long as you are actually eating you won't be starving him. I lost weight at the beginning and middle of the 2nd trimester as I didn't fancy anything to eat at all- it soon changed x

Casey- exactly- that was the creepy thing! My OH said "was that supposed to look so easy?" to the midwife and another woman's OH said "how come she was so quiet?" and the midwife just looked confused and said "what do you mean? Most women are. Women don't tend to scream like they do in films!" - she made us all feel like we have to be perfect angels in labour!! It's putting me off going there for a water birth! :growlmad: 

Glad James' jaundice is improving! That's great news! :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am already in the 3rd tri Lou. Do you think that matters?? In the 2nd tri I did eat and so far in this pregnancy I had gained 10lbs but now I am back down 3.


----------



## lisaf

reeds - I think I'd call my doctor about the weight loss. See what they think. It might be fine, but with your recent scare I'm wondering if they'd have something they'd like to check on.

Casey - glad to hear the jaundice is going down! Hope it drops more and more!

Lou - I've heard that the screaming thing is exaggerated... that you need your strength to push etc... but at the same time, I've heard grunting/moaning is very common, lol.
any chance the chick in the film was a Scientologist?? :rofl: pmsl!!


----------



## kcw81

Weird Lou, Well, maybe water births really don't hurt that bad?? HArd to believe but it could be true. 

Sandi I think you are fine as long as you truly are eating each day. You probably feel full from the baby taking up so much space - have you tracked how much you are eating each day? just try your hardest to make sure you get enough calories, eat smaller meals or higher calorie foods, whatever it takes. Whatever you eat goes first to your baby so as long as you are eating he gets something.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I can tell you what I eat cause its the same everday. LOL But I do drink alot of water usually about 8 to 10 bottles a day. I feel so thirsty all the time. I have a bowl of cereal everymorning and I love fried ham sandwhiches for lunch and then my dinner varies but usually meat and veggies...sometimes just veggies cause I don't always like meat. I go to to dr on Monday at 9:30 so I will be asking then. Thank you ladies! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Well no cos she admitted childbirth is incredibly painful but said most women don't make much noise! We were all just looking at her in shock! :shock:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou I really don't recall saying much during labor and I know I did no screaming. I do remember with Ashleigh I just kept saying Oh God bless. LOL not sure why but it made me feel better.:shrug:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, ladies! 
Sandi-I think weightloss is nothing to worry about. My dr made it very clear the even if u cannot keep a single thing down the entire pregnancy your baby will get exactly what he needs. They just take from your fat storage, etc. We even have vitamins stored that the babies take...usually the prenatals we take are to replenish what they take from our bodies! Crazy, huh? I wouldn't worry one bit. Keep on drinking all that water! That's fantastic. I wish I had that desire. I hate drinking. anything.

Lou-I seriously am in shock every day that passes...I really thought u were having a preemie!

AFM-a little retail therapy today. :)


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, and I grew out of a pair of my maternity jeans. WTHeck??!?!?!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank Chell. I am washing all the baby clothes that I have today. Have fun shopping.


----------



## Onelildream

I'm deliberatly leaving all of my laundry in a heap and NOT ironing today. ;) And scouring ebay, but it's so hard to make choices. lol


----------



## lisaf

oooh don't tempt me over to ebay, lol!

I'm going over to my friend's house for dinner. 
I'm tempted to bring over all the baby clothes I've gotten to show them off :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

hahaha, Lisa. It's fun showing them off huh? This being my 3rd, I'm more interested in showing off my swing or pack n play (haven't gotten them yet) but I imagine that'd be a lot more difficult to pack up to a friend's house. ;)


----------



## camishantel

Onelildream said:


> Hi, ladies!
> Sandi-I think weightloss is nothing to worry about. My dr made it very clear the even if u cannot keep a single thing down the entire pregnancy your baby will get exactly what he needs. They just take from your fat storage, etc. We even have vitamins stored that the babies take...usually the prenatals we take are to replenish what they take from our bodies! Crazy, huh? I wouldn't worry one bit. Keep on drinking all that water! That's fantastic. I wish I had that desire. I hate drinking. anything.
> 
> Lou-I seriously am in shock every day that passes...I really thought u were having a preemie!
> 
> AFM-a little retail therapy today. :)

AHHH so that is why I have lost 33 pounds now the baby is eating off my fat stores... lord knows I had enough of them


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So do I!! lol


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, 

I haven't really caught up but lou I screamed my fucking head off. And so did the woman in the room next to me. That woman is full of shit. 

I got a prescription today for anti-depressants... I haven't decided yet if I really need them. But I've been so down. Yesterday I cried all day pretty much... When I read jess' update about her 4 hour labour it really upset me. 
I can't really explain why, it's not that I want everyone else to have a shit labour, I want me to have had a good one! I obviously still haven't got over it... 
Then there's the jaundice, tongue tie so really painful nipples, then the horrible mastitis which was so awful, and now he won't latch properly on the boob because he's used to the bottle so I can't even BF. 
Sorry for the rant, I actually feel much better today after a good nights sleep cos my mum stayed... 

Anyway, hope everyone is ok :hugs: 

I may take a bit of a break for a couple of days from b&b... Might do me good! But I love you all :hugs: and lou I want text updates if you go into labour!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I'm so sorry that you feel down :hugs: I have thought you've sounded down and quite upset about the birth. You do whatever you need to do to feel better honey. If you think the antidepressants will help then take them- if you feel it's jumping the gun then try without for a while with support- you've always got the anti-d's there to fall back :hugs: And don't feel like you need to be on here- take all the time and space you need. We all love you :hugs: xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Suz. We love you and hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Smile4me

awwwww Suz hun I'm sooooo sorry you are feeling down :(
We do love you and hope you feel better soon, and absolutely agree with Lou if you need them babe take them so YOU feel better!!! 

We love you!!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Awe, Suz. Sorry. I think the first baby gets you down. It a total lifestyle change and I personally think it's totally "normal" to feel depressed! Don't be shy about the anti-depressants. Try them and if they work, use em. No shame in that. That's why we are so lucky to live in the day we do; where we can feel better with meds. I felt down with my dd, my first, but didn't take them bc I was too scared. With my ds, I swore I'd take 'em if I felt low again, but that go around I didn't. If I feel down with Con-man, I certainly will take them! I think it might just be a first baby thing, though... Maybe that's just for me...but don't deprive yourself of being happy just bc u'r afraid of what people will think. That was my holdup. HUGS!!! I hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah just to add I totally agree with Chell's comment about not giving a toss what people think. It's too easy for everyone to expect you to be all flowers and hearts after you've had a baby and yet alot of people admit they don't feel like that. Who cares about anyone else- you and your little family are all that matters- plus you only have to tell people what you want them to know xxx :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Thanks girls... :hugs: you're the best! 

Half my family is on Prozac so I am not worried about taking something, I'd much rather feel better than be sad all the time cos I don't want to take anything... 
I just want to make sure it's not just tiredness... My mum is staying again tonight so I literally wake to pump and then back to sleep, so after a good couple of nights sleep I should know if I feel much better.. If not I have the prescription ready to go and get and take. Midwife has been really good, really supportive so that's good :) 

Anyway, off to sleep, night girls, thank you for being so lovely as usual :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Aw :hugs: Suz! There is no shame in not feeling all lovely after giving birth.. ESPECIALLY if the birth didn't go the way you wanted.

I understand what you mean about wanting to make sure its not just the situation with lack of sleep, pain etc or if its real depression. I do think anyone going through the BF issues that you are would be upset. 
When are you guys getting the tongue tied thing taken care of?


----------



## babyloulou

I think that's a good plan Suz. Get as much rest as you can and see how you feel xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw Suz, what you're feeling is completely normal! I felt the same way for about 3 weeks after giving birth to Jax. I love my son, but the lack of sleep and having my life flipped upside down was a huge adjustment! I had plenty of support, but I found getting out of the house for a little while helped me. I would take a walk with the dog and feel a little bit better. I think I had a case of the baby blues...I would have mood swings and sob uncontrollably for no reason! Just take time for yourself and remember you are only human...you can't be everything for everybody! Huge :hugs: hun! PM me if you need to chat!


----------



## kcw81

Suz I am sorry you are feeling the blues and I hope it passes. I really want you to try and get sleep whenever you possibly can. I have felt so tired too and it is making me feel really dumb, I can't think straight or remember why I walked upstairs and things like that. Taking a shower in the AM helps me feel a little human and making sure I eat a lot since the breast feeding takes so much energy out of you. I think staying off BnB sounds like a good idea, just focus on you and your baby and trying to get rest and enjoy him. love you hun. :hugs:


----------



## NurseKel

Totally agree with Margaret. Suz, this wasn't even my first and I was exhausted, moody and sobbing at every little thing for about the first four weeks. In fact, I got my dr to give me a script for Wellbutrin (antidepressant) when I went in because I just felt like I was falling apart. Luckily I gave myself another week or two and felt better to where I didn't feel I needed them. I can't relate to the birth experience you had but I have complete empathy for your post partum feelings. Believe me when I tell you it WILL get better. You will look back a couple of months from now and you will be amazed at how wonderful at being a mommy you are. I promise! I am here if you need to talk anytime. Love you.


----------



## NurseKel

Hi there Casey! How is our beautiful JT?


----------



## kcw81

HI Kel! He is doing better and better, still getting the jaundice out of him. He is still sleepy all day but he does get fussy at night from like 10pm to 3am just when I am most tired is when he needs the most attention and soothing. I am a total zombie by about 2am with the feeding and pumping and soothing the fussy crying. In those late night/early morning hours my eyes droop shut every 5 seconds and I start hallucinating! I heard that having the nights and days reversed is totally common, how long does it take to break out of that? I remember when he was in the belly how he would be quiet all day and then at night when I try to sleep is when he would kick the most. What is Cades schedule like?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw suz big :hugs: hun i was the same when i had my bby hun i got offered anti depressant and never took them i new i could get my self sorted with out them just need plenty of rest hun xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Afternoon girls- hope all our bumps and babies are good today xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Morning ladies.
Casey, Cade now goes to sleep about 10 and sleeps soundly until around 7 or 8. He's been doing that from around 6-8 weeks. I know the zombie feeling. The first six weeks he woke up around midnight, two and five. It is so draining especially since I was back at work by then. They do get better as they get older. Best advice I have is set a routine early. We play with Cade in the evening and he usually takes a short nap around 6pm. Around 8 we bathe him, put him in his pajamas then last bottle. He generally falls asleep during or right after that feeding. I'm not firm on feeding schedules as we just feed him when he acts hungry but I am pretty strict with that night routine. I did it with my DD and even at almost seven, she still knows her routine and never balks at it. Just be patient as it will become easier and easier.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls., sorry Ive been awol but weekend are mad busy with people visiting!

Just a quick update of Jess and baby peach - she is still in hospital as Peachy babes has jaundice so need to be under the lights for a while. She send lots of love and will update when she next can xxx

Suz - Im so sorry you have felt down sweeite but can relate..........Today I have just felt so overwhelmed and am running off to cry every chance I can. Dont know whats setting me off - just seems to be everything. Get lots of rest, we love you loads xxx

Lou - Any sign of Ben yet??? I bet he;s going to be a big fat late boy like my pearl drop hahaha! x Who btw is a frikin night rack! Up ALL the time between 1-4! Luckily she sleeps almost all day.............Shes taking 5oz each feed now too! Fatty! Hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

No still no sign of him! After watching that horrible video yesterday though at the birth workshop I'm not so desperate for it to happen now! :haha: I spent most of yesterday in tears to OH wishing i hadn't gone to the class at all! :dohh:

Aww bless baby Pearl! That's good feeding! Are you breast feeding or formula feeding? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Breast feeding..........Im like a cow milking my boobs off! Oh one thing, I cannot recommend the tommee tippee pump enough! Its great and so easy to use. I took it my mums yesterday, just popped it in my bag and expressed away!

Oh Lou I promise, we ALL said that during and just before giving birth! I told hubby during the last stage to just cut the bugger out of me cos the experience was so intense...........The next minute I was telling him what I wanted for my lunch so its all good fun hahaha

My one bit of advice is go with the flow........I wanted a water birth soooo much but when it came down to it I couldnt face lifting my leg higher than an inch hahaha So ended up having her bent over the bed telling hubby I was sorry cos I thought I had poo'ed hahaha I hadnt at all tho.............I also found a door frame to be the best way through the contractions. Paul says the frame should have a plaque in honour of its help ahaha xx


----------



## laura6914

Hi girls, how are we all. Its just a quick one from me as im mad busy with dinner and things. 
i hope you are all well. 

Ellen i have that breast pump. I have taken the bottle out of it cause i use it for Shaes water but if any one wants my pump ill happily post it to you. I have not used it at all what so ever. I have some breast pads to that ill include if you like. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I don't think I've got too much choice at the birth centre as there isn't a bed! There's the water pool or a beanbag! :rofl: I don't fancy the beanbag! :haha:

It wasn't scary or anything- the video was actually the opposite! The woman just popped the baby out in complete silence- she was even smiling! It was just really creepy! :-/ I don't know why it creeped me out so much- OH doesn't understand at all! It actually made me feel sick! :sick:

Ooo I'm glad the Tommee Tippee pump is good- I've got that too! You do mean just the manual one? I've got a Meleda Swing electric pump too that OH's SIL sent me. Are you expressing with every feed then? I know Suz has done alot of expressing too. What are you using the expressed milk for? The midwife has said no expressing until at least 6 weeks to me!! :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's lovely of you Laura. I have one- but not sure about the other girls xx

Wow!! Tickers changed to 39 weeks!!


----------



## camishantel

:hi: ladies... morning or evening depending on where you are... 
Lou can't wait to see just how big ben is... I think that video would have creeped me out too as the majority of videos I have seen of live births the women is clearly in pain and grunting moaning not so much screaming but have seen some that are... I want all natural but when the pain hits we will see if I change my mind... 
Suz :hugs: hope you feel better hun 
AFM I have another dr appointment in the morning and should be getting 3 and 4 d pics tomorrow and finding out if I passed my 4 hour test... little Caleb was making the cat mad last night as she was laying on my belly so he was kicking her and she was kicking back.. too funny


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls I know I haven't update on this thread for a while but I do stalk !!

Tomorrow is eviction day. My c section I get to meet little Oliver Samuel 

Will do the rest when I'm able , good luck to all who are left xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Ooh how exciting Fluff! Good luck, hope all goes wel and post a piccie of him when you can wont you! xxx

Lou - Im expressing for a few day feeds and then top up with booby juice (our name for it!) Then I do some feeds for during the night so hubby can take over............The only reason those dickhead MW says not to do both is cos they dont have a baby attched to your nip 24/7 like you do during the first week hahaha No, honestly if she hadnt taken so well to both I would have been in a dilemma - they say most babes cant teat and nipple feed but she can so....

Pearl is such a big girl there is no way I could do anything if I didnt express.......She needs a lot of food to fill her up! So expressing I can see what she's gettin how many times a day. I reckon she's taking 25oz+ a day!

Yeah the manual TT pump is FAB! Great buy we got there lou! The whole set is great, the steriliser is super quick and pearl loves the bottles! It so lovely to see her drain it right to the end and then do a HUGE burp!


----------



## kcw81

HI ellen! so are you pumping and bottle feeding as well as some breast feeding? Pearl sounds like she is going to be an athlete!


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh I see! So do you feed off one side while pumping off the other?? X

Heather- good luck for your induction! I have been following your news about it on facebook! Hope it all goes well! :hugs: We are going for Samuel as a middle name too x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im either expressing every 3 hours for feeds or Im breastfeeding then expressing some from the other boob..........If I just express I do both boobs or Id walk with a limp from one heaving boob hahaha!

She's doing so well.....Apart from the 2am parties she throws! x


----------



## babyloulou

It sounds like you're doing brilliantly! :thumbup:

Jess has decided on the names for the baby and has asked me to post it. The little darling's names are 'Lili "little legs" Frances' :hugs: (I'm pretty sure "little legs" won't be going on the birth certificate though :haha:) Jess isn't sure when they'll be out because of the jaundice but here's a piccy of the darling in her "sunbed"......
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/f766ff9a.jpg


----------



## camishantel

awww she does have a little legs... so cute


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw she is cute i get my results at 11 woopp x x x


----------



## kcw81

aww cute little lilly getting a tan.


----------



## TySonNMe

Lili is gorgeous jess! congratulations!


----------



## NurseKel

Lili is so beautiful! I just love the tiny legs and her cool shades. Lol. Congrats again honey!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lili is beautiful and I love the name!! 

Have to share my funny dream...I had a dream last night that Gunner was rolling over in my belly and I could actually see his hand and was holding it all of a sudden he came out of my belly and he BFing. I laid him down to nap and when I came back in to check on him he had turned into a puppy!! LOL I keep giggling about this.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's a cute dream Sandi! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol funny dream sandi! :) Sometimes I think puppies are easier than babies :haha:

Is Lili pronounced like 'Lily" or like "LeeLee"?


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not sure Lisa? :shrug: I wondered that myself earlier when adding her details to the front page. I'll text and ask Jess tomorrow (it's 1:20 in the morning here now so don't want to do it now) x


----------



## laura6914

morning all. 
Ah Lili is so gorgeous. Hope she gets to come home soon. 
Not staying on, have house work to do. Bills to pay and gas and electric companies to kick off with. Thet are trying to make me pay £198 for 1 MONTH of gas and electrice. Seriously WTH. :growl: NOT HAPPY. 
have a lovely day all. :wave:

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just got back from the hospital well all my results are fine woopp nothing at all wrong but i have opted for the progesterone test thing were if i get pg i have to phone then stright away to get my progesterone med they are going to fax everything over to my fs and tell him then i have to make an appointment to go and see him so fx now i get pg just got work on loseing weight xxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Laura- that's rubbish! Hope you get the bills sorted out :hugs: 

Caz- that's great news love. My fingers are crossed for your BFP now :hugs: 

Heather (Fluffyblue) has had her little boy- I saw it on Facebook this morning. Oliver Samuel at 8lb 6oz- no piccys yet. I'm going to add him to the front page now.

Nothing happening here yet x


----------



## kcw81

morning everyone! quiet on here nowadays huh? 

Lou you were up late last night, did you get any rest? you are so close to your due date hon!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Case- yes I got some sleep eventually- I'm just finding it so hard to wind down and get comfy when I go to bed. Takes me ages to drop off! 

I know it's so quiet on here! Everyone is busy with their babies I guess! How are you? How's little James doing? X


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, oh my gosh all I want to do is sleep, sleep, sleep!!
I was at my friends house for a girls get together and I didnt get home until 1130pm, that is a record for me in this pregnancy, but I have dragged myself every since.

Lili is SOOO cute, omg little monkey in her tanning bed :hugs:

Agghh...no news yet Lou??...hopefully soon!!!!!

Caz- congrats on your results thats awesome, did your DH check out good too? Hopefully you guys get a bfp soon, you are so due!

Hello Casey, how is mommyhood?

cheers,


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi ladies! Everyone must be busy with their LOs...I hope everyone is doing well today. 

caz, glad you got your results!!


----------



## camishantel

Ty your little boy is sooooo cute.... I cant wait to meet my little man...
Lili is so pretty 
at my appointment now hope to get my 3&4d pics today


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks Cami!! I hope you get those 3D/4D pics...I loved seeing my little man in 4D!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww lovely Lilli! How gorgeous is she?!?!?

Congrats to Heather on the safe arrival..........These babies are coming thick and fast arent they??? Your turn next Lou!

AFM and Pearly girl she slept SUPER last night 3hrs and up 3 hours and up then an hours play at 7 and down til 11 am, fed changed and played, sleeping by 12 and only woke up after I tickled her feet at 4.15 this afternoon! She is a lazy fat pudding baby! Hehehe!

I have had a super achey giant sore right boob tho so have been massaging it all day...........Much to the arousal of DH! He fessed up last night that as I was sleeping he played around with my boobs lol! What a perv hahaha x


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> Hi Ladies, oh my gosh all I want to do is sleep, sleep, sleep!!
> I was at my friends house for a girls get together and I didnt get home until 1130pm, that is a record for me in this pregnancy, but I have dragged myself every since.
> 
> Lili is SOOO cute, omg little monkey in her tanning bed :hugs:
> 
> Agghh...no news yet Lou??...hopefully soon!!!!!
> 
> Caz- congrats on your results thats awesome, did your DH check out good too? Hopefully you guys get a bfp soon, you are so due!
> 
> Hello Casey, how is mommyhood?
> 
> cheers,

his swimmers are fine hun but i might ask when we go back for him to have it done again xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Caz - great news from your appointment hun! Like Lou says bring on the BFP xxx


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: Ellen that just made me laugh so much!! Your pervy OH! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

He is Lou! Honestly - he's actually WORSE now than when I was preggo............Its bizarre!

He keeps counting down til we go away in feb saying Im gonna get it hahahaha! Fine by me cos tbh its YEARS since we just dtd for fun! Im quite looking forward to it, jelly belly and all hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

I bet there's hardly anything on you! And if there is I bet breastfeeding will have got rid of most of the weight by February! :thumbup:

So anyway- have you got any useful tips for me for labour seen as yours went so well??? X

P.S: Jess has just posted on Facebook to say they are on their way home from the hospital! :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay! Thats fab news! I knew she'd only take a day to get her tan on! Yipee!

Hmmm tips on labour- -find a good doorframe to grab onto during contractions, start on the tens as early as poss (and good luck if you can reach higher than 10, cos 10 to me felt more painful than a frikin contraction hahaha) Laugh as much as possible, and dont worry about stuff that could happen, just go with it and you will be fine! x

God I hope my tum slims down by then...........Its going down but no where near as fast as others seem to make out theirs do! How knows maybe expressing stunts it????


----------



## babyloulou

She was only born 10 days ago you nutter!!! I don't think 9 months of belly goes down that fast! :haha: 

Suz has sent me her Tens machine - I tried it out on Sunday with my OH! It was sooo funny! I tried it on the highest level and can't believe how much it hurt!! :shock: But the funniest thing was trying it on OH!! He squealed like a girl and ripped it off his arm! He was in such a panic- he nearly fell over!! :rofl: :rofl: He now keeps saying he can't believe how much labour must hurt if I'm going to willingly inflict the Tens pain on myself as a distraction! :lol:

Did you give Jess' self-hypnosis stuff a go? She swears thats what made her labour only 4 hours!! I couldn't get it to download when she first posted it- I'm giving it another try now!


----------



## camishantel

Here is my little man from today... can't do 3d or 4 d as he is already head down and partially in my pelvis... confirmed I am losing my plug and looks like he will be early.. his HR was 143 and he is measuring somewhere around 3lbs 1 oz so right on... everything looks good his heart brain everything he is perfect
 



Attached Files:







2011-01-17 11.46.10.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Lou thats just what my hubby was like with mine hahaha! He was freakin out, it was like frankenstein's monster or something with the electrodes hahaha!

No I didn't as I couldn't open it either, Ive heard good things about it tho. Dont think anything I could have learnt before hand would have helped me tho.........The induction is such a weird thing to go through. x

Cami wow! Losing your plug already??!?!? Hope he doesnt come too soon........Although he is cooking well in there xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Cami- I hope he hangs on a bit longer for you- keep cooking baby! :thumbup:

Ellen- I am really hoping Ben pulls his finger out and doesn't make me go down the induction route! I was sure I was going to be early- now I'm sure he's going to be late! :haha:


----------



## camishantel

They have said about 4-6 weeks....a little nervous but everything looks good...


----------



## mummylove

camishantel said:


> Here is my little man from today... can't do 3d or 4 d as he is already head down and partially in my pelvis... confirmed I am losing my plug and looks like he will be early.. his HR was 143 and he is measuring somewhere around 3lbs 1 oz so right on... everything looks good his heart brain everything he is perfect

Lovely scan pic. Hope u are well hun xx


----------



## daviess3

Hi Ladies can i join in??? Im from clomid club an just got my bfp!!! Yipee soooo excited but nervous this will be 3rd time lost 1st at 10weeks in july an had chemical in nov!! So im nervously excited!!! XX


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Davies! Welcome to the gang! FX for a super sticky and healthy beany xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Davies- welcome to the group! Hope you have a lovely sticky bean in there :hugs: xx

No Jess yet? x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello everyone...had a dr appt this morning. Went well. Gunner's hr was 143. Little upset that I didn't get a scan today but he said in 3 we will do another one. Also talk of moving my due date ahead to the first of April. I got yelled at for weight loss...but if I am not hungry what to do?? I have been asleep all day, didn't sleep well last night. 

Hope everyone is well. I read all the post but can't remember everything...

Caz does sound like your on the way! FX


----------



## Britt11

Cami- glad everything looks good, hope the LO stays in there longer :hugs:

Ellen- I chuckled too on your pervy OH!! Men! LOL!! :rofl:

Davies- glad you found us and welcome!! Congrats again and fx'd for a sticky bean :hugs:

girls, I am feeling super paranoid today....
I havent felt those little flutters in a couple of days and earlier I felt crampy (I hope its just the baby growing or uterus expanding) and I just am not big yet at all. I have a tiny bump, but I think I had a bigger bump at 10 and 11 weeks, I am sure this is all normal for your first, but cant help feel a bit paranoid. Oh and my friend lent me her FHR monitor but its a cheapy and I couldnt find the HR, it does say 20weeks+
I have a doctors apt on Wed, so hope all is good then.

:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Cat it was ages until I felt movement regularly. At 16 weeks the baby is still small enough that when he or she moves out of position you'll feel less sensations- bubs is probably just hiding! Ditto about the heart rate- i was much further along before I could find it every time xxxx


----------



## kcw81

haha ellen your DH is a total perv messing with your boob while you are asleep! you will have to get him back somehow. your little pearlie sounds like a total pudding pop! how cute.

Lou Your OH is a big pansy if he can't even handle the tens! good thing you are having the baby not him! he would have to be knocked out for sure. I think women have a definite higher tolerance for pain.

I been to the docs this morning and Little Jimmy's jaundice is really going away now - he is almost gained all the weight back from birth so that is great news! will be working on the latch on BFing this week as well as pumping up a storm. all this milk expression makes me sooo hungry and thirsty!

For all the ladies worried about not feeling the flutters I swear there were so many times I worried that I couldn't feel him and all was all right in the end. I think they sleep a lot during the day in utero so most of their kickin happens at night or when you are asleep!


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- yay for little James!! He's a little trooper! :happydance: So glad hes better! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Cami - hope your LO stays put a while longer! I know my friend was told to expert hers several weeks early as she was so low/dropped etc... They ended up telling her 'any day now' for over a month :rofl: She was a week past due! :haha: So I'm hoping they are just overly cautious in telling you that as well.

Cat - I noticed my bump shrunk at the end of the first trimester... I think that because the first bump is mostly bloat and it goes down at the end of the first tri. And its only been the last week or so that I've felt movement regularly. I wasn't even SURE it was movement until a few weeks ago :dohh: 
You don't even start kick counts etc until a the 3rd tri I think?

daviess - welcome!!!
I can't remember what else I read - glad to hear the jaundice babies are doing good.

AFM - I'm EXHAUSTED... the MIL took us down to the closest town and we spent over 4 hours shopping. I'm sooo tired and my feet hurt pretty bad! I think I'm the only one who didn't get anything for myself :rofl: My DH got jeans, both my DH and MIL got sunglasses, and of course the baby got some of the cutest clothes ever. I don't have the energy to photograph them and upload, but please tell me I'm done? :haha:


----------



## camishantel

Lisa-I think it is more hey it can happen so watch for this....I hope he stays in until at least middle of march but glad they have been very cautious with me and are watching me closely


----------



## Onelildream

Ladies-haven't read back but I went shopping today with hubs....confirmed that
I NEED UGGS!!!!!!!! WHERE CAN I GET THEM FOR CHEAP?????

I NEEEEEEEED the SKYLAIRs. They are sooooooo friggin cute! And very practical for our cold, icy, snowy winters. Anyone know where I can get them for under $230?! I am dying. I will spend it if I have to, but I might not get any other presents for my birthday....:( lol


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, and I bought a LOAD of maternity clothes today after complaining to hubs I grew out of my old maternity pants! lol. And got some SUPER cute shirts, both maternity and not....

GEEZ, I have expensive taste right now...I'm also coveting some sweet Coach eyeglasses. OMgosh I'm sick. ;)


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Chell- hope you get your pressies! :thumbup:

Hi everyone else :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

morning ladies! 

chell there is no way to get discounted good UGGs that I have found. I have looked into all the ways possible! the ones they sell on ebay are sometimes counterfeit so that isn't trustworthy and you don't want used ones because people put their sweaty feet in there! maybe if you open a new credit card at the store you buy them you can get a discount but who needs another card right? I know a way to get them, my husband gave me classic tall UGGs as a birth gift after I had the baby. I know its supposed to be diamonds but I am much happier with UGGs! 

Lou how are you feeling today? any appts coming up?


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- not sure if its the same in the US but thecheapest I found UGGS was on Amazon xx

Casey- I'm feeling fine thanks honey- had some period pains when I woke up this morning but has gone now. How's little James? I saw your new photo album on Facebook! He's gorgeous! I love the one of you kissing his belly x


----------



## kcw81

aww thanks lou! I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all that but he is actually pretty cute for a squishy newborn I think! Geez are you feeling nervous at all?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I am getting quite nervous! I was fine until a birth workshop I went to at the weekend where the creepy video put me off! :sick: I'm starting to feel OK about it all again now though! I just keep thinking I've got to do it and that's that!! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

good thinking lou! I think the best favor I did myself was to not think about it at all till it hit, I didn't take a class or try to imagine what labor would feel like too much so I had no preconceived notions other than it would hurt. I guess with water birth you gotta be trained though and read up on it before going into it huh?


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-Stupid video! Birth ISN'T friggin silent and oozing roses...That was dumb they even played that! Yea, maybe for like 1% of the world it's like that, but for the rest of us it's sweaty, noisy, painful and NOTHING like the video.

KC-LOVE the new pics!

Cami-They can do testing called Fetal Fibronectin testing that tells the dr if you will deliver within the next 2 weeks. I would request it regularly after 30-32 weeks to have both you and the dr ready if u are delivering early.

AFM-I bought too much crap. I'm super excited tho, all my clearance stuff was an additional 40-50% off. So pretty much saved $150!


----------



## kcw81

chell it sounds like you got good deals and you will totally use the stuff. are you gonna try to have another baby later on after this?


----------



## camishantel

Thanks that is probably the test the Dr. was talking about as he said it gives more accuracy... I think bubs will hang out until at least begining of March... I had some super weird looking bumps last night as I was having contractions.. it looked super weird and was a little painful but stopped after about 20 min


----------



## Onelildream

KC-I dunno. Hubby wants to be done...but this pregnancy has been so fantastic (knock on wood) that I could go for another. And my kids are the sweetest, most wonderful and beautiful kids ever, so I can't imagine not wanting more...Just need to see what the hubby wants... And we need to live realistically within our budget, so I guess it depends on money too. But what's another mouth to feed?! lol.

Cami-I went in to early labor with my 2 children around 28 weeks. They were able to give me some medication that relaxes the muscles and stops the contractions. If you have too many painful ones this early, they can actually start dialating your cervix. I would tell them about your contractions and ask for some meds to calm them down. That coupled with the Ffn tests should put your mind and body at ease. :) Luckily I held my DD until 36 weeks, and my DS until 37...full term. Hopefully you can get that far too!


----------



## Smile4me

KC I love the new avatar, little James is adorable!

Hi everyone... seems like so many are gone :( understandable though just miss you guys!!

well AFM I am getting my HSG tomorrow.


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-good luck tomorrow. I hear u might wanna take a tylenol before you go??? Just make sure what you do take isn't a blood thinner like ibuprofen?? Just incase there's a bleed you dont have clotting issues. ;)

All these new babies, no time for the computer, I think that's where everyone went. ;)


----------



## Smile4me

Onelildream said:


> Verna-good luck tomorrow. I hear u might wanna take a tylenol before you go??? Just make sure what you do take isn't a blood thinner like ibuprofen?? Just incase there's a bleed you dont have clotting issues. ;)
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> All these new babies, no time for the computer, I think that's where everyone went. ;) Yep

:baby:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Casey love the new avator pic. James is so adorable!! 

Verna good luck tomorrow with your HSG! FX for good news. 

Chell sounds like you got some good deals!! 

I am hungry!! BUt nothing sounds good at all. :(


----------



## daviess3

Hi Ladies i said hi yest im new here from clomid club!! I was put on clomid for low progesterone and got pg then mc 10weeks 2nd time was a chemical/5 weeks but i asked doc for prog suppositries which he gave me! I have waited till i get my bfp then started using them!! Saw a different doc today who told me i shouldnt take them an he wont do an hcg blood test as i dont have a threatened mc!! Nice one cheers!! What do you ladies think i should do he almost made out like prog suppositries are bad has any1 got any experience? x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay for James casey! So pleased to hear he is thriving! LOVE the new piccie btw - such a dude! Hehehe!

Verna - good luck for the HSG - just lie back and relax and you will be fine. DOnt think about what they are doing - just concentrate on what you will get from having it done.............My cousin had hers and fell pregnant the next month! She actually got her BFP the day she got her letter saying they had been accepted for IVF! The HSG cleared out her body and hey presto - Francis is 4 this year! Woo hoo!

AFM - Pearl was discharged from the MW today so now its me her and the health visitor! SHe got weighed and is a total fat pudding - 10lbs 5ozs! Hahaha! Fatty bum bum!

We arent looking forward to tomorrow tho - Daddys back at wrk and the melancholy is setting in for us both! Yikes its going to be so hard I think!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

daviess3 said:


> Hi Ladies i said hi yest im new here from clomid club!! I was put on clomid for low progesterone and got pg then mc 10weeks 2nd time was a chemical/5 weeks but i asked doc for prog suppositries which he gave me! I have waited till i get my bfp then started using them!! Saw a different doc today who told me i shouldnt take them an he wont do an hcg blood test as i dont have a threatened mc!! Nice one cheers!! What do you ladies think i should do he almost made out like prog suppositries are bad has any1 got any experience? x

I was on progestrone til 12 weeks but I took it orally. I think Lisa was on the suppositories. I was on prometrium. I had 3 previous early losses and I believe they were all progestrone related. I would call the dr who gave them to you. Are they in the same practice?


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- I can imagine it must seem massive OH going back to work and knowing you've got to do it by yourself - I'm sure you'll be brill though! :thumbup: And you got us here for a moan or whatever when you have a bad hour :hugs:

Davies- I agree with Sandi- ring and ask to speak to the other doctor again :hugs:

Verna- my HSG didn't hurt much- just cramping like a period pain. Lots of women get their BFPs afterwards- especially in cases like yours where it's unexplained! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks gals :)

Awww Pearl is so darn adorable!!!! I love chubby babies, they are the cutest!:hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Davies-I wasn't on them, but have heard only good things about them. I agree with the girls, ask your previous Doc what he thinks...This new doc may not be as familiar with your previous losses. Hang in there, Hun. The first part is always scary...hoping this one's sticky for you! HUGS!


----------



## lisaf

Aw Chelle.. I know I'm a bit late to this topic, but maybe at an Ugg outlet you could get them slightly cheaper? Not sure if they'd have the exact style you want though. I was actually AT the outlets yesterday and passed the UGG one :dohh: I would have gone in and checked for you if I had known!

My foot is now bruised from all the outlet walking I did yesterday :( Seriously hurts to walk on it. Got tons of clothes for the baby though. I truly don't know how I could possibly need more than what I have for newborn and 0-3. Also, with our freakish heat wave this weekend, I'm paranoid about wasting money on cold-weather clothes for our baby :dohh: Seriously hit over 70 degrees!


----------



## lisaf

oh yes, and davies - I do think the progesterone supps are a good thing. The only bad thing they do is possibly prevent a mc from passing... so you'd end up with a MMC just because the progesterone supps kept you from bleeding/passing it. One reason why getting HCG blood tests can be important while on progesterone supps. 
Definitely get back to that other doctor who prescribed them!

There are some docs who just don't believe they do anything, and most of the time they might not be needed, but they don't do much harm and have to be taken before the mc happens so they are given to a lot of women 'just in case'. But some docs think they are useless etc.


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-THANKS! I'm not sure where an UGG outlet would be??? Where was the one you went to? Maybe I have some relatives close. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Right I'm stepping up the eviction techniques girls! We have BD'ed every night for a week then inserted an OEP capsule and done a bit of Gym-ball bouncing- but it's obviously not enough! So tonight I am having an Indian takeaway, a glass of Cava (fizzy wine), then BD and oil of evening primrose- then ball bouncing and a walk with the dogs tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

Thanks girls yes I think the same I'm going to contact my own doc only see another one coz mines semi retired now! So I'm going to use them still at night an make an appointment for my own doc he will do hcg blood to check levels r rising etc! Fxd
I only no of in ur neck of the woods journeyz shoes that sell uggs, there much cheaper than uk!! Hope you find some I got another pair god Xmas sooooo comfy!! Xx


----------



## lisaf

Lol, It was at the Camarillo outlet... drivable from LA or Santa Barbara... not sure if anyone is near enough to here, or if its even enough of a savings for someone to drive too far, you know?

Here's a list of Ugg outlet stores I found:
MA Boston SW suburbs Wrentham Village Premium Outlets - Wrentham, MA 508-384-6211 

NJ Central NJ Jersey Shore Premium Outlets - Tinton Falls, NJ 732-964-9955 

CA L.A. Area Desert Hills Premium Outlets - Cabazon, CA 951-846-8995 

NY Long Island Tanger Outlet of Riverhead NY - Riverhead, NY 631-727-7310 

CA North of L.A. Camarillo Premium Outlets - Camarillo, CA 805-388-1771 

FL Orlando area Orlando Premium Outlets - International Dr - Orlando, FL 407-965-5021 

NY West Point area Woodbury Common Premium Outlets NY - Central Valley, NY 845-928-9981


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha I will wish you good luck Lou honey, cos apart form the dog walking and the OEP I did it all and nothing made an ounce of difference with my little madam!

We are giving her a olive oil massage tonight to help rid her of her dryness - cos she was overcooked her skin is a bit flaky. Im pretty certain she will love being rubbed! She goes like a cat being stroked when I top and tail her hehehe x

OMG I wanna UGGS outlet! How fab would that be! x


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-I love it. Hope it works, hun!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's adorable Ellen! I can just picture her purring and preening like a cat!! :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

OMGosh, just go look at how cute these friggin UGGs are..No wonder I have a crush on them!
https://www.uggaustralia.com/ProductDetails.aspx?gID=w&productID=1936&model=Skylair


----------



## Onelildream

Actually, more like an affair....I cannot stop thinking about them!


----------



## babyloulou

Oo is it the ones on the front picture? I really like those! :thumbup:


----------



## camishantel

I was on prometrium so oral progestrone and honestly think that is why this bubba stuck.. I would call your previous Dr. the only down I have heard about the suppositories is it can cause slight spotting but is not harmful


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't had a chance to catch up. What's new? Any more babies? 

We are home and settling in. Last night was tough. Lili kickd off at 11.30 and shrieked on and off for 4 hours with intermittent not very sucessful feeds. She was then very sleepy this morning. MW came over and said that she needed to feed more and to try expressing and giving her a bottle. She was concerned because of the jaundice and littleness. We started that straight away and she guzzled it down... think she's just a little lazy when it comes to the breast! Anyway apart from that she is perfect and I love her to bits. Puss is doing his upmost to pretend that she doesn't exist and is attempting to carry on regardless!! :rofl:

My birth story isn't a long one, but I'm typing with one hand at the moment whilst holding Lili. Willl try and post it in the next few days though. 

hope you're all well. I've really missed you all! I was going crazy in that hospital and desperately wanted to chat with you all!! :hug: to all of you. xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Jess!! So glad you're back! It's getting quieter and quieter on here! Everyone has disappeared just as I'm starting to panic about the birth!! :rofl:

Sorry you had a rubbish night last night- hopefully she will be better tonight with the expressed milk! :thumbup:

Is her name pronounced like "Lily" or "Leelee"?? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Pronounced Lily... just that my Dad's dog is Lily and I wanted to distinguish!! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Welcome davies!! Lots of sticky baby dust!!

Verna, good luck with your HSG!! I'll be checking for the results tomorrow!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Don't panic about the birth my love. It honestly seems like a dream as soon as you're holding that precious bundle in your arms! I'll try and get that track to you so you can listen to it. Also practice closing your eyes and relaxing... going to a "safe place" If you can relax between contractions then the relief is amazing and the next contraction doesn't feel as intense.


----------



## kcw81

Hi Jess! Welcome back and welcome home. I heard that about typing with one finger! I have been trying that too with James on my lap, it ain't easy! I also am having hard time with the boob feeding and have been pumping with an electric pumper and feeding him bottle to make sure the jaundice goes away entirely. My lactation nurse assured me that the main concern was feeding him to the max right now and making sure he poops his brains out until the billirubin level goes down and it is OKAY to use bottle in themeantime. He has to be fed and we can work on training on the breast when he is fully better. So that made me feel better since she is an expert and I was afraid of the nipple preference. Apparently a baby can learn to take the breast even if it is a few weeks later! hope you aren't too worried about that and keep feeding little lilli and get her fattened.

Lou I know I am sorry it does seem like you have been abandoned a little, its hard to get on as much with the LO! I try to check in a few times a day because I want to know how you are doing and if you are starting labor yet!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Casey! same story here... feed her up to get rid of the jaundice then start the hard work with the boob! Hope James is responding well to it all. :hug:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! I was only kidding girls! Dont worry I know you're all busy with the new babies- I'm sure i'll be the same soon. It's fine in the afternoons when the USers wake up! 

Jess- I managed to download that track. I searched for it again on here after our text and downloaded it onto a different computer- it worked fine. I haven't listened to it yet- going to do it after my midwife appointment tomorrow afternoon :thumbup:

Casey- just getting booby milk to James is a good thing regardless of how it's done! :thumbup:

I had my Indian earlier to try and induce things (the hottest curry I could stand) and a glass of fizzy Cava as suggested- and now I still have no signs at all but just feel really sick!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Jess I've just seen your photo album on Facebook! Lili is absolutely gorgeous! She's so tiny and delicate! Like a little doll! I loved the last picture :flower:


----------



## kcw81

very cute pics jess! I am so happy to see the chinese in her! that is wonderful!


----------



## Smile4me

awww I'm going to check out the FB pics now :)

Oh bless your heart Lou, he will be here soon enough hun enjoy the quiet :)

Jess and KC how are the dh's doing with the LO's?


----------



## kcw81

hey verna what are you up to? Are you approaching OV?

DH is doing so great with LO. It warms my heart to see the two guys together relaxing on the couch. I definitely notice that whenever DH is around James, no fussiness seems to occur then DH goes to bed and its the all night fussy party just for my eyes only! not fair! 
DH also is helping around the house with all the other business needing taken care of like organizing and bills and the dog and I am most apperciative of that stuff since I can't do anything but pump and feed I feel like!


----------



## Smile4me

awww that is Fabulous Casey!!!! I'm so happy for you sweetie.

well tomorrow is the HSG, then I will ovulate on the 28th ish so bding will begin next week on cd12, 14, 16 :) Dh's looking forward to it and has been taking his fertilaid so we can get an olympic gold medalist in the swimming category :)


----------



## kcw81

oh man it sounds like you have a lot of weapons in your arsenal this time. More than ever! wishing you success!!


----------



## Smile4me

well and if that doesnt work then we do a cycle of injectibles and IUI in February :)


----------



## camishantel

Verna hope the HSG does for you what it did for me YAY...


----------



## kcw81

cool! you are prepared for battle!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well going the gym today going to shift this weight off me x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls xx

Caz- good luck at the gym! Rather you than me! :winkwink:

I'm off to the midwife at 1:45pm. First appointment I've had on my own as OH is going to his uncles funeral. :-( 

Just seen some not so nice news on Facebook! Heather's (Fluffyblue) little boy Oliver is in Neonatal Critical Care. It doesn't say what's wrong with him :cry:


----------



## Smile4me

Oh no :( that is awful, please keep up posted on that Lou.

Good Luck today at the appointment hun. I'm also going alone today, I told dh to wait and take the time off when I really need him and his army. Now I'm sort of wishing he was coming...

Good Luck today Britt at the Dr. appt sweetie, keep us informed please. I'm sure everything is just fine :)


----------



## TySonNMe

oh my, my thoughts are with heather and her little one...i hope he's okay


----------



## laura6914

afternoon all.

Ooohhh i hope Heathers baby is ok. Keep us posted Lou. 

How are we all today? I have been bidding like a mad woman on EBay all morning. I have gone crazy. :wacko: Got a dart board, a XBox controller, a pandora braclet, a pilow for Shae and now im desperatly trying to get a Bumbo seat. I keep loosing at the last minute everytime i try to get one. I WILL NOT lose this one. :haha:

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Afternoon x

Heather has posted saying they don't have to operate on Oliver at the moment but they don't know what's wrong with him yet :-( 

Laura- that's a good days shopping haul! :thumbup: I've looked at those Bumbo seats- are they supposed to be good? X

AFM- I have just got back from the midwife. Bubs has moved out of engagement completely now so midwife reckons he's going to be really late! :dohh: :dohh: She thinks he's heading for 9 pounds presently! :shock: She's booked me in for a sweep next Thursday when I'll be 40wks and 4days!

On a brighter note I have had another competition prize arrive today!! A 8GB silver IPod Touch (worth £300) and £50 in iTunes vouchers :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## laura6914

WOW lou how on earth did you win that? So unfair :)
They are supposed to be great. It helps prevent flat head syndrome as well. Shae has a slight flat head cause he only sleeps with his head on the right so im hoping this along with a pillow i have bought him will help round it off. 
I wish someone would have told me all about flat head syndrome when he was born and i would of got them sooner. 

Plus shae hates being in his bouncer now he prefers to sit up so this Bumbo will be perfect for him.

Sorry about the disengagement Lou, Hopefully he will engage again soon :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I used to enter millions of comps Laura- won a mountain Bike, a London trip, loads of stuff! This is my 3rd iPod over the years!! :lol: I've hardly entered any over the last year though. This win might prompt me to start entering them again! :thumbup: 

So how does the Bumbo prevent flat head syndrome? Is it because it means hes not lying down all the time? X


----------



## laura6914

yeah, they can use them as soon as they can hold their head up steady. I love it. They are expensive but well worth it from what i have read. xx

I think i may take a leaf out of your book Lou :)


----------



## babyloulou

www.moneysavingexpert.com is the best forum for competitions if you do start - and use Google Autofill or Roboform so you don't have to keep typing out your name and address :thumbup: xx


----------



## kcw81

hey guys just butting in to the convo, I have heard of bumbo - I was going to get one but I think I can't use it for awhile huh? how long do little ones have no neck strength? I think my friend's baby is 6 months and still can't really hold his own head up. 

Lucky-Lou that's our girl winning all those prizes!

James peed on me twice today already and its only 8am! yay.


----------



## babyloulou

I thought they could start holding their heads up and using the seats from about 3 months?? Not sure though :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

me neither. All I know is its kind of funny and kind of sad how my little guy just can't hold his up, it just flops over to one side or the other unless you hold it!


----------



## babyloulou

I think he can be forgiven for that at 12 days old! :haha: 

Well to say the midwife has told me nothing is happening and that he's going to be lazy and late I am getting horrible period pains now! I wonder if it's just where she's been poking me! :-(


----------



## laura6914

Shae could hold his head up from about 2 months. all babies are different though. i won the bumbo :happydance: £8.50 :yipee: bargin. 

thanks for those links lou. oh i hope its the start for you :wohoo:


----------



## babyloulou

Not according to the midwife! She reckons "he's no where near" ready to come! :growlmad:


----------



## laura6914

she could have it wrong chick. :shrug: some babies dont engage at all until labour starts. xx


----------



## kcw81

well hopefully she's wrong lou. my doc saw me just one week before and he said the cervix is not even close to showing changes indicating labor which made me think I would be way overdue but a week later, pow.


----------



## babyloulou

It makes me wish they checked the cervix here too! They don't until you're in labour though! She just said there is no engagment and there should be at this stage for a first baby unless the baby is late. :shrug: I guess we'll see if she's right! x


----------



## laura6914

i hope she is wrong Lou. Are you still getting any pains? x


----------



## lisaf

I wish you were making more progress lou! It has to be SO frustrating!!!

Regarding the neck strength... I get these horrible mental images sometimes and just can't shake them. One of them is just a mental image that if you wear a shoe without arch support that your foot will snap in half :dohh: The other is that if you dont' support a baby's neck, their head will fall off :dohh: I wish I could shake that... but since I can't I'll just inflict it on all of you guys! :rofl:

I'm sure I'll get a Bumbo handed down to me. I'm not sure I want to use it though... just too many worries that someone else will use it unsafely (put the baby on a counter/table etc) or that it will somehow delay development... sometimes using too many devices (swings, bouncers, exersaucers, bumbo etc) gives the child the gratification of sitting up etc without them developing the muscles to do it on their own etc. Whereas if you don't have a device to sit them up, they will learn to do it on their own sooner.
Just like a friend of mine whose kid really should have been crawling/walking but she never put him down on the floor... she either held him or had him in a device. When she stopped doing that, he zoomed through crawling and walking and caught up, so I guess it wasn't really a bad thing?

Of course I'm also looking for any excuse to cut down on baby clutter! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

laura6914 said:


> i hope she is wrong Lou. Are you still getting any pains? x

No where near as many as I was getting a few weeks ago! I have a dull period pain type ache today- but I think it may be just where the midwife has been feeling my bump and stuff! :shrug: I can sort of tell he's come out of engagement as I've been more comfortable between my legs the last few days- he doesn't feel low any more! :wacko:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: I miss you :cry: 

How is everyone? I haven't caught up, I will do at some point... 

Lou I can't believe he's not engaged at all :( given he was engaged before... I have heard though that some babies don't engage until birth - even 1st babies. Hope he gets on with it... Are you fed up now and just wanting him to come? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Suz :hi: How you doing?

I wasn't too bad until the midwife said she doesn't think there's any sign yet! That has made me impatient!! :dohh: She's booked me in for a sweep next Thursday! x

How's baby Sammuel? x


----------



## SBB

Hope something starts before your sweep... Or the sweep might start it :) 

I'm ok, still feeling shite. I decided to take the anti depressants as I don't feel like I can pull myself out of it. I have taken 2 so far... Hopefully they kick in pretty soon. 

Sammuel is ok, but he has ezcema which started on his neck and has spread to his face :( but it's cleared quickly from his neck so hopefully will go quick from his face too. He also has colic - as if we needed anything else to stress us out :cry: 
I feel sorry for him, it must hurt :(

X x x


----------



## lisaf

What exactly is colic? Is it gas?


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Suz- I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time! I hope the tablets start to make you feel better :hugs: Have you got gripe water for Sammuel's colic? Has your masotis cleared up? Xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls - my poor pearly pig pog was poorly this morning......Got up at 5 to feed her and she wouldnt settle so I went down to sit with my mum. Next thing she started coughing and was violently sick and struggling to breathe. She had tonnes of phlegm and mucas coming out of her mouth. It was horrid! She was looking at me as if to say HELP ME MUMMY! And then went all limp...........I was petrified! Mum took over thank god and sorted her out. I had to wake hubby cos I was so upset whihc then resulted inhim NOT returning to work today as planned as I was so exhausted and, horrid I know, but only wanted him looking after her while I slept.

The midwife said its perfectly normal and common WTF?!?!? Its fuckin scary is what it is! I thought she was choking to death..............horrible!


----------



## Rudeollie

PS we have a bumbo and from my experience from family and friends they rock! So easy to take places and super for strengthening the babies backs once neck strength is established!

Oh and Lou, I think Ben might just shock us all btw xxx


----------



## SBB

Mastitis has cleared up thank god! Yes Lisa basically it's gas or just painful tummy... Makes them cry mainly in the evenings. Got some stuff called infacol for it, hopefully will work but generally nothing is proven... 

Ellen we've already text about pearl the piglet... But hopefully it was a one off :hugs: 
Samuel is a greedy little piglet too... Our babies will be huge soon! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm joining the baby piglet club too! Midwife has put him at nearly 9 pound already today as her guess! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Ellen- poor Pearl!! That must have been so scary! Poor you! :hugs: Where OH's work ok about it? Is she better now? Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Was just replying to your text then suz! xxx Thanks, Im sure she will be ok but I will not get much sleep Im sure. Im also only going to boob feed her tonight as I think she guzzled too much last night which wont have helped Im sure...........And TELL me about the leaky boobs! I went through 3 tops the other night hahaha Paul kept going "Errrr Ellen!" Hahaha! I was in a milky puddle!

Pauls work were great Lou, its just a shame he used his last days hols for it. He was in tears tho so wouldnt have been able to go in bless him!


----------



## babyloulou

So glad she's ok! Poor little Pearl drop!! :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

9lbs already Lou?? oh my gosh too cute....but ouchy...hopefully baby comes soon :hugs:
I will read up on the rest of the updates a bit later.

just wanted to report I am back from my dr's apt and all is great with LO.
He/She is moving around a ton in there and it even kicked the u/s probe and swam away. ha ha, HB is between 133-163 bpm depending on movement.
little monkey...was moving up a storm, I guess I am not feeling it for the most part these days

thanks for your support ladies, its meant so much to me
:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Cat!! I knew bubs would be OK!! Told you the little monkey was just hiding!! :thumbup:


----------



## camishantel

aww Ellen... sounds scary glad she is ok... 
Suz glad your feeling better and hopefully your pills kick in soon hun.... 
As for me.. I have a little bit of a lower backache today and have lost even more of my plug... felt a little crampy earlier but besides the back I am ok.. but OMG my nipples are killing me


----------



## camishantel

oh and lou... OUCH... hehe I love chubby babies... hope he decides to come out before he gets to 13lbs like my brother was


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Cami! 13lb! :shock:

Cami has just reminded me talking about her plug that I thought I had lost a bit of mine last night! A big glob of EWCM like stuff- but got a feeling now that it was probably just discharge or OH's stuff!! :blush:


----------



## Rudeollie

Ouch indeed cami! 13lbs! And I thought Pearl was big at almost 10!!! 

Just been looking at a pic of Orlando Blooms little boy............Looks like me and his missus both have bucket fadges hahaha! She had no pain relief and their baby was 9lbs 12ozs too! Lovely pic of him been fed by his mummy..............JUst wish I looked as good as she does lol! Hey ho, cant all be Aussie supermodels can we?!?!?!?


----------



## babyloulou

You'll be glad to hear Ellen that I read a study has shown that women who give birth easier to bigger babies usually are "tighter" than usual - as it means you have good strong muscles apparently!!


----------



## camishantel

Oh my that is funny


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ellen that is scary. And the mw says that is normal?? WOW

Lou 9lbs?? Well clomid babies do seem to be big. lol

I am so happy and excited(finally) Tj started on Gunner's wall in our room. He was suppose to do it yesterday so I was so disappointed but now that he is started he is excited and having fun! I can't wait for it to be done! :)


----------



## Smile4me

well ladies, I just got back from the FS ... NOT GOOD news :( I have a completely blocked right tube and endometriosis WTF how can I have four kids and get pregnant in May and have all this Shit wrong with me??? I have such a headache from crying all the way home wallowing in self pitty.... My FS talked about lapro something and removing my tube???? I don't know what he is going to do at this point, we have to see him around Feb 10 as he said this month is crutial for us to get preggers now that he ran the dye through and cleared out some of the whatever the crap is in it.... sorry to be a Debby Downer but I am pissed right now and I have to vent!!!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So sorry about the visit Verna. I will be praying for your next visit to go better.


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Verna honey, Im sorry it was such crappy news hun xxx But my cousin who had the HSG and fell preggers had hers done for endo and a blocked tube and got preggers so please dont feel its a dead end hun xxx 

Also my other cousin has endo and had a lap and dye done and got twins............Like youve said you have all those beautiful babies already. Im sure one of these procedures will clear the gunk away for a nice BFP! xxx BIg hugs tho cos we all know how hard news like this is xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- I'm sorry it wasnt great news honey :hugs: Please don't be too down though- you did it once before this year and your tubes have just been flushed out- you're not out honey :hugs: Do you mean a "laparoscopy" that he is going to do? They are successful in a lot of cases- search the word on here and I bet you'll find a group for it with lots of success stories :hugs: Like you said you've been pregnant 4 times- it's obviously very possible :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

double post


----------



## TySonNMe

Ellen, that sounds terrible what happened to your LO...glad your mom and OH were there. I would be hysterical too.

Cat, glad your appt went well. Jax used to kick the probe too LoL

Verna, I'm so sorry your having a crap day. On the bright side, you and your FS can formulate a plan to get you preggo ASAP.

AFM, mom just made delish potato pancakes and we're going for a nice walk in a few. Was a nice 71 degrees here this afternoon...supposed to be 74 tomorrow...I love it!


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks ladies I appreciate it. I guess in a way I'm happy to finally know what is going wrong but I guess I dont want to hear it. I dont want someone exploring through my damn belly button!! But then again I will do whatever it takes to give my soul mate and best friend a beautiful baby! Please dont take it the wrong way I love my kids with all of my heart and they are my pride and joy and all that I live and breath for... but I just want to have a baby with my wonderful husband and give him the most precious gift of all. I just don't understand why things have to be so difficult at times. I know we will make the best of the situation and believe me when I say I am going to wear my husband out this month as the Dr. said for me to do :) There is light at the end of the tunnel some day ... some day!:flower:


----------



## SBB

Aw verna Hun that must have been a big shock :( 

I am pretty sure I have endo, 99% sure but docs refused to diagnose it properly (long not very interesting story) and I got preggers... So did you so it's definitely possible. I know it must seem like a kick in the teeth though. 
Don't let them remove your tube if it's not necessary... Can't they unblock it?! 

Cami you're losing your plug already?! 

Lou I had big snotty bits that I thought were plug but it was always the day after :sex: 

And geez 13lb baby?!?! Lou I think Ben will be similar to sammuel - 8 1/2 maybe just over. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh BTW I had a dream I had another baby! Jackson... He literally popped out in 2 minutes, barely even felt it :rofl: if only!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- what you had Margaret's Jackson?? Did you steal him?? :rofl: Well they say the first is the worst and any following babies are a lot easier Suz- so any future ones may just 'pop out'!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I keep having mad dreams too Suz! My one after this mornings antics was me saving a baby from the sea in Whitby....It had been stung by jellyfish and my "skin to skin" contact revived it...........I was in the paper and everything and then ran off with the lifeguard hahaha!

Thanks Lou, my fadge and I are pleased to hear your news on big babies! Hahaha SO is hubby! x


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- your poor OH! There he was comforting Pearl drop and there Mummy was running off with a lifeguard in her sleep! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Suz, I have very painful periods and I have been telling my OB for the past few years and well she thought because I had babies, that I was fine and I was not telling the truth... wouldnt you think having to have a prescription every month for darvicet is a clue.... I don't use it but I have it in case. Anyway I'm going to be fine in a few days and after I sit down with the FS and go over our exact options.  

Love you gals!


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-I sure hope he's not late! What is with all these late comers?

Verna-So sorry, babe. That sucks. So, is it true that every month we (women in general) ovulate on a diff side? Maybe that's why that time you went to the ER the pains were so bad; bc you were ovulating on the right side and it had no where to go... Does that mean that every other month will be a "trying" month for you? Can they drill it out instead of remove the tube? Soooo sorry. Will they be doing ultrasounds to track your progress? Clomid?


----------



## SBB

Verna I have very painful periods too :( 

Lol lou no I didn't steal margrets Jackson!! 

My mum is convinced we'll have 3 boys, if we do they'll be Sammuel, Jackson, and Harrison. After my siblings Sam, Jack and Harriet!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Onelildream said:


> Lou-I sure hope he's not late! What is with all these late comers?
> 
> Verna-So sorry, babe. That sucks. So, is it true that every month we (women in general) ovulate on a diff side? Maybe that's why that time you went to the ER the pains were so bad; bc you were ovulating on the right side and it had no where to go... Does that mean that every other month will be a "trying" month for you? Can they drill it out instead of remove the tube? Soooo sorry. Will they be doing ultrasounds to track your progress? Clomid?

I have no idea right now,,,, for those of you who have had the HSG done you know they rush you in and rush you out. My FS was up since 3am so he was a little worn out. He said so much that I couldnt keep track other than he wants to do laproscopy ... try to remove the endo and clear the blocked tube... maybe I got confused with removing the tube? I dont know.... 
No clomid will help this situation, he wants to go straight to IVF but exhaust all the options of clearing things out first and go through all the motions but quickly since I'm 36... damn OB should have done this years ago!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww thats is so cute Suz! How lovely!

Right seen as Im boobing it all the way tonight Im off for an early one! I might get hubby to hold my boob up while he holds Pearl to it whilst I sleep hahaha 

Sweet dreams to all and waters breaking for Lou hehehe xxx


----------



## SBB

Night Ellen :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-my sister just did the laproscopy. She said it was a procedure they put you to sleep for, and she was advised to take a few days off work. She said other than the incision site(s), the pain was pretty minimal. She was just tired after. She had/has the same thing as you. I would def try the lap first bc IVF is friggin expensive, but that's a decision for you, not me. I'm so sorry hun.


----------



## babyloulou

Night Ellen- thanks for the water-breaking vibes :hugs: Happy boobing :hugs:xx


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- I agree with Chell- get all the procedures they offer you first :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Verna - the paperwork I got before my HSG said that 80% of the time a blocked tube on an HSG turns out to be open when they follow up with a laproscopy (sp?). So just because it looked blocked doesn't mean it is... sometimes its a temporary blockage etc or the dye just wouldn't push through for another reason. Also, having only 1 tube can decrease your chances a bit, but I've even heard doctors claim that when you ovulate on the bad side, sometimes the other tube can grab the egg (maybe this is more likely if you've had a tube removed?)

The endo makes total sense with your painful periods and maybe even why ovulation is painful for you? Removing it is just a temporary fix but sometimes it can make things difficult and it builds up over time so maybe it wasn't as bad when you had your other kids?

:hugs: Its not great news, but its not the end of the road for you at all. We're all here for you and you WILL get that sticky bean soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

ooh yes, get the procedures before IVF!


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> well ladies, I just got back from the FS ... NOT GOOD news :( I have a completely blocked right tube and endometriosis WTF how can I have four kids and get pregnant in May and have all this Shit wrong with me??? I have such a headache from crying all the way home wallowing in self pitty.... My FS talked about lapro something and removing my tube???? I don't know what he is going to do at this point, we have to see him around Feb 10 as he said this month is crutial for us to get preggers now that he ran the dye through and cleared out some of the whatever the crap is in it.... sorry to be a Debby Downer but I am pissed right now and I have to vent!!!!!!

oh gosh Verna I'm sorry but you DID get preggers once, so that other tube must be working well. Get what ever surgery you need though for the endo.
I had early endo they believe at 22 years old (horrific periods heavy and painful) and I had a d/c and also went on BCP and it cleared it up. Maybe the lap would really help you.
gosh you are so right, why does this have to be so hard...you still have lots of time to get it sorted out and conceive, I am glad that they finally know whats going on though so now they can proceed with the right treatment
I will message you
:hugs:

thanks for all the lovely replies ladies :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

sorry if i missed anything on earlier posts I didnt go back and read because I was crying too hard... LOL I just needed to get it all out before anyone came home. I'm off to be with my lovely ladies and dh in an hour so I'm going to rest.

I'm sooo happy everything is fine Britt!!!
Thanks Lisa, you are always a knowledge bank we can count on!
I appreciate it.

Hugs!

Now Lou have that baby already!!!!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Verna :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

Verna :hugs: 
Suz.. yes I have apparently been losing it a little at a time since about 22 weeks but it was seriously not much and about a week or so before it would happen again it is starting to become more and more frequent... I would have thought it was just discharge if I hadn't talked and showed the Dr. the other day.. and I know TMI but if it is leftovers it seems to be clear and sticky.. the plug seems to be yellow snotty stringy gross


----------



## SBB

Yay hospital rang they have an appointment for sammuel to have Tongue snipped today at 2.45! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls smile :hugs: hun no how your feeling lou bby is to comfy in there hun all the mummys hope the bbys are keeping you all busy aw glad bby is getting sorted sbb x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls- yay Suz - so glad you are getting the tongue tie sorted out! Everything can start getting better for you now :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

awww so happy for you Suz!

Hows everything going Lou?


----------



## babyloulou

Fine thanks Verna. I'm just trying to find done energy from somewhere to bounce on my exercise ball!!  How are you feeling today? X


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-That's great. Did they say how long recovery will be? Will it hurt to eat for a few days?

Check out these frames I'm getting tomorrow. I LOVE them. I rarely wear glasses, but think I might change that once I get these sexy things on my face!

Oh, and I'm super late on the Bumbo conversation, but I LOOOOOVE my Bumbo! My son loved it too. We put a magazine behind his back to hold his head in place before he could hold it up himself and it worked like a charm.
 



Attached Files:







kitty frames.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Onelildream

A flattened cereal box would work too. I have the attachment tray for mine and it seems to secure them in their spot a little better, so I NEVER used mine without the tray. Otherwise bubs would slide out the top when he squirmed.


----------



## kcw81

hi girls! oh boy naughty little james likes to throw his own 10pm to 2am crybaby party and that is when I am at my most tired! it is pretty hard. Then he is a little angel when ever DH is around. that is always the way huh? little bugger.

Suz glad the tongue is going to get fixed. this will help with the BFing huh?

Lou that is good to get some exercise, try to walk around alot too, around the house even. 

Verna so what is your diagnosis then? I read back over the pages and I don't fully understand what they are saying about you. I hope its nothing too serious... and I am sorry you were upset. I don't blame you, you totally deserve to have perfectly working female parts so you can have a little one with your sweet DH and I know you guys can do it cuz you already did. hugs to you.


----------



## kcw81

hi chell, just saw your post at the same time as mine. that sounds like a good idea with the bumbo although I can't visualize what you mean with the magazine or cereal box. got a pic?

cute specs!


----------



## SBB

Sexy specs chell!! 

I don't think there's any real recovery time, they just snip it and whack him on the boob! It's not even really like skin, just a little clear bit... So hopefully it won't hurt him. 

Will let you know, just waiting for appointment! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yes kc hopefully it will make BF less painful for me, as his Tongue will go over his gums more easily so he won't just be knawing on my nipple! 

Yep baby sammuel also likes to be awake at that time - and sleep like an angel in the day! I got really frustrated last night I was soooo tired :( and he just wouldn't settle. It's hard! 

Is your hubby off work still? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

no DH didn't take any time off! just took the weekend off since that is how it fell. I guess its okay since I do like trying to figure things out on my own without someone around judging me but it was so nice over this last weekend having him there to help out, even just a little so I could go nap or whatever. Did danny take time off?

It is so hard at that time when we are sooo tired and the baby just can't be soothed! I try everything and last night I even tried just letting him sit there and cry cry to see if that wore him out. I need ear plugs!


----------



## Onelildream

Searched everywhere! Can't find a pic, but imagine a magazine behind my son in the picture (I tried to draw it...excuse my crappy drawing!) but it would curve a little and hold his head right in place. Does that make sense??? It's just right between him and the Bumbo.
Once they move a lot, though, they slide out super easy, so the tray HAS to be on!
 



Attached Files:







bumbo mag.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Smile4me

I'm fine Lou thanks for asking hun.... DH and I talked last night and he just wants to make sure that we are in this together and that I don't feel alone or putting stress on myself...he wanted me to know that he will go through it right along side me and that we are a team so that really helped me knowing that he feels my pain and agony. He just wants me to get well no matter what they have to do as long as I agree. 
KC our diagnosis at the moment is a blocked tube and endometriosis... from what I gathered from the FS the treatment to start out with will be laproscopy and remove the endo and fix the tube so then they can do an IVF which will give us the best possibility of conceiving... of course that is if I don't get preggers after the HSG ... so we will see.

Are you getting naps in during the day hun?


----------



## Britt11

oh my gosh Chell, how flippin cute is your son!! :hugs: How old is he?

Lou- I am sure you are getting tired of everyone asking....."so anything new" ha ha, so I wont ask but I still have everything crossed! :hugs:

Suz- glad your son is getting in for the procedure, how are you feeling?

Verna- will pm you soon :hugs:

as for me I am an onion today, whoop whoop! :)


----------



## kcw81

your dh is so great verna. I hope you can get the bfp the easier way before IVF. I don't know much about ivf - is it covered by insurance?

I try to take a tiny nap here n there if he is out. its hard when I want to use that time to do stuff round the house! I gotta chsnge though.


----------



## Britt11

oh and Casey- I am sure my baby will be the same way, cry for mommy all the time and little angel with DH
sounds like you are really enjoying motherhood though


----------



## Onelildream

Britt-That pic is super old. It was just to show the Bumbo... He was 4 mo? Maybe 5? My kids always chunk out around then. I LOVE fat babies!
Now he's 2.


----------



## babyloulou

Cat- ha ha! Nope, no news here! I am bouncing on my ball as I type! Anyone have any ideas of how hard I am supposed to bounce? Is it a gentle sit on the ball with little bounces or am I supposed to bounce as hard as I can!?! 

Verna- I'm so glad you have your OHs support! I know it seems horrible now but I honestly believe you can do this! I remember when our FS told us OH had issues too and that IVF would be our only chance- I was devastated but we still did it! The fact you've done it once already recently is SUCH a positive sign :hugs:

Suz- sorry you are having it so rough at night too. Is there anyway you can get Danny to try settling him? I say that because the midwife told us that babies often cry and cry when with mums as they just see you as boobs- so he's crying for the boob all the time. She said it often turns out that they settle much better with a bit of comfort from Dad x


----------



## Onelildream

HAHAHAH LOU! I can imagine you bouncing right off that ball. Be careful! Don't bounce too hard! Was it Jess that popped her ball?! That was soo funny. SORRY JESS!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha yeah! She got a puncture and sunk to the floor!! The funniest part about it was that she was at work sat on it at her desk at the time! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

wow lou that totally makes sense because he sees my huge boobs all the time and I Think it frustrates him since we can't breast feed and he can't relax but with DH there is no boob so he just gets soothed easy. 

CAt congrats on being an onion now!


----------



## SBB

Lol I wondered what you meant when you said you were an onion cat!! Yay! 

I am feeling good today, mainly I think because the in laws came and took sammuel for a long walk so I got to have a bath and wash my hair... And my sister came over too :) 

So got his Tongue done. It wasn't very nice - they literally snip it with scissors, he screamed and bled a little, which looked like a lot... But was ok once he got some milk! Had taken some expressed milk in a bottle as I thought it would be easier, so haven't tried him on the boob yet - I'm a bit scared to! I really want it to make a difference and I'm worried it won't... 

Lou we tried to get danny settling him last night, but I think his tummy hurts so he's crying in pain :( so it doesn't really help... Lol I'm not sure he can actually smell, yesterday he was asleep on my boob, and it leaked A LOT and he didn't even notice!! :haha: 

I feel quite hungry today - think that's a good sign as I haven't felt like eating at all! 

KC you must try and sleep when he does.. I know it's hard but you'll feel better at 1am if you've had some day sleep... I am trying to do it and it's not easy! Especially as sammuel won't sleep in his bouncer or his basket, will ONLY sleep on me! Danny has bought me a sling so I can just carry him around and be able to do stuff around the house...

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've just bought a Babyhawk sling for the same reason Suz- I've heard so many people say that their babies will only sleep when being held that I thought I'd better get one! Which one have you bought? Will Sammuel sleep in the basket at night?


----------



## Onelildream

HUGS, Suz. I hate seeing my babies in pain. I'm sure that wasn't pleasant. At least it's over!


----------



## babyloulou

Is anyone having trouble posting??


----------



## kcw81

thanks suz, good advice, I will try. ever notice how the phone always rings right when you are able to finally take a short nap? it neverfails. got to turn the ringer off. I am glad sams tongue is now snipped & hopefully he can bf soon.


----------



## lisaf

Casey - do you guys use pacifiers? maybe that would take care of the soothing when he sees your boobs?


----------



## SBB

Casey I forgot to answer your question - Danny took a week off work. I can't believe you have been on your own the whole time!! God I wouldn't have coped... 
We use a pacifier/dummy when Sammuel will take it, sometimes he stays on the boob just for comfort and so the dummy stops him crying when he wants to do that! 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

hey Jess... you did the hypnobirthing right? (getting all you post-partum ladies mixed up in my head! lol!) 
There's been a request for info about hypnobirthing on this thread... not sure if you have the time...
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/499241-things-films-dont-tell-ya-41.html


----------



## babyloulou

Yes the hypnobirthing was Jess. I downloaded the two links yesterday that she posted ages ago and listened to them last night for the first time! Jess is willing to swear it's what made her birth like it was- so willing to give it a go!! :shrug:


----------



## camishantel

I am so fricking tired and ready to be off work.... glad I am off tomorrow now to get home when I get off and not slide or fall with the 8in of snow


----------



## babyloulou

Jess has posted on facebook that poor baby Lili is back in hospital! :-( Her jaundice levels are too high again so they've took her in to give her another sun bed! Poor thing! So many poorly babies on here at the moment! :-( I'm gonna sprinkle some healthy dust over us and all the babies :dust:


----------



## SBB

:( have any of our babies not had jaundice?! Maybe just baby Pearl... 

Hope she's better soon jess :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I hope Lili feels better soon! 

Suz, we lucked out and Jax didn't have jaundice...I really feel for all you mommies who have to go through that! :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

All this jaundice is strange! Coincidence or some strange Clomid thing? :shrug: I hope all the babies are better soon! How's your night with Sammuel going Suz? X


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies,
crazy work day but will try and catch up.
I sell phototherapy products for jaundice in my portfolio and I will say its one of the most common things.
Of course if a baby is premature or low birth weight they will require more phototherapy treatment and for longer. Its so common that we have a lot of at home programs where the parents can take the baby home and give phototherapy tx themselves to the baby.
I have seen lots of other wise healthy full term babies need it as well....so not to worry not related to clomid just a common condition that happens to newborns.
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Does it happen more with overdue babies? Since sunlight can help, perhaps being winter babies they're going to be more prone?
Wish there was a way to know how to prevent it etc....


----------



## Britt11

nothing you can do to prevent it Lisa, its just one of those things. Actually it happens way less with overdue babies, it has more to do with the inability of the babies to break down and get rid of the bilirubin on their own- which happens more in prematurity.
if your baby's bilirubin levels are not too bad and you are sent home but baby has a bit of jaundice, than yeah putting them by sunlight in a window definitely reduces it for them naturally. Especially in sunny California, you shouldnt have a problem :)


----------



## lisaf

lol, yeah I know I'll have plenty of sunlight here :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Jess I hope the jaundice goes away this time for good and you get that little girl fattened up! 

Lisa we haven't yet used a binky, I can't find the ones I bought! I will try to find them though and see if that helps. I should check with my lactation nurse and see her opinion on using them right now when I am trying to train the baby on breast.

Lou thanks for the positive vibes for healthy babies! I hope yours does not have any Jaundice.

Suz that would be nice to have DH around for a whole week! at least I had the whole weekend with his help.

today I got the baby to latch 3 times with the help of my lact. nurse and It felt good. I hate when she leaves though and then I fail and it is frustrating. I got the baby to do it a couple times with her not there and I am going to keep at it until we get it!


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- you're doing brilliantly to keep trying so hard! I hope baby James gets the hang of it soon :hugs: 

Jess has posted another piccy of Lili in her sunbed on facebook at about 5am this morning so they are obviously stuck there for a while! Poor Lili poo xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: aw jess she back under the light my son was to hun when i had him i had to go back in and stay over night with him then he was fine lou nothing yet hun x x x


----------



## SBB

My right boob hurts so badly today, I am really worried I'm getting mastitis again :cry: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Can you get back to the docs ASAP Suz to see if you need antibiotics before it takes off again? Are you putting some form of cold compress on them? You can buy fridge packs I think that are supposed to be really good? Are you expressing a bit out when they feel sore? X


----------



## SBB

Yeh am expressing but still hurts so think it's def mastitis again... Health visitor just said make appt today and get the antibiotics. Hopefully can get it before it gets really bad. 

Unfuckingbelievable :cry: :cry: 

Luckily Danny got cabbage the other day so will stick some in my bra! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww I wish there was something I could do for you Suz! :-( If I could help I would :hugs: You're having such a hard time it's so unfair :hugs: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww shoot Suz, Im sorry about the sore boobs again! I hope you et some anitbiotics and are feeling better soon honey xxx

Jess- Hope Lilli pops is doing ok and isnt in hospital for too long xxx Big hugs xxx

Lou - No baby yet hehehehe! Not long now........unless you go the way I did! Uh oh!

Casey - Im glad the lact nurse is helping.........Perhaps next time she comes you could film it to play back once she has gone. It might just help take the edge of been alone??x

AFM - Pearl wouldnt settle last night, I fed her, rocked her, made her gag trying a dummy (lol she DOES NOT liek the dummy we have......)Swayed her, jiggled her and finally put her in the crib to cry...............I just had no strength by the time I had finished - it had been 3 frikin HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mum took her this morning after a feed tho so I got my head back down. I honestly do not know how I will cope next week. If I go awol for days Im sleepin!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh naughty Pearl Drop!!! :lol: Which dummy have you got? Have you got any Closer to Nature ones? X

I text Jess earlier and she said Lili's levels last night were so high that they were talking about a blood transfusion :-( Her levels have gone down again today though so they are hoping it's not necessary again now! 

Nope- no signs here except a load of diarrhoea about an hour ago! :blush: Apart from that nothing!! :rolleyes:


----------



## Smile4me

awwww poor Lilly :( My thoughts and prayers are with Jess :)

lou any word from Heather (Fluffyblue) ?

oh Suz hunny and Ellen sweetie.... you poor girls My goodness I hate to hear all these bad things you girls are going through!

Casey hun hang in there, you will prevail.


----------



## babyloulou

No news from Heather! I've just checked her Facebook and she hasn't updated since she said he was in Neonatal Critical Care! :-( I hope he's ok! 

How are you Vern? Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

ou the only dummy I have is a the closer to nature one that came in our sets............She really chokes on it tho and its apparently one of the smallest ones you can get...........I wonder if thats half the trouble u know?? Maybe she'd prefer a larger one????

Oh dear, poor Lilli and Jess. I will keep everything crossed that a transfusion isnt needed! Poor little girly xxx

Well Im on the hunt for some announcement/thank you cards for Pearl. Then I need to make a list of stuff we need to do ie: register birth so we can put the claim in for benefits etc before we get in trouble! Id rather tell them to stick the cash for all the farting round it'll be but you cant do it!


----------



## kcw81

hi all! oh my god last night was bad!! Ellen I feel you on that all night crying thing. God he cried from like 11 to 145am when I finally put him to sleep and it felt like days. AND I have homework that I have to do where I am supposed to offer him my breast everytime it seems like feeding time and that makes him cry HARDER and its all very frustrating. I just ended up feeding him via bottle after that and it makes me feel like a big fat failure. I wonder if its just normal baby fussiness or if he had a bit of a stomachache, unfortunately we can't ask them!! Hearing a baby wail for that long and not being able to soothe him is pretty rough. now he is all sleepy and I am scared for when he wakes if he is going to cry more again! 

Suz sorry about the boob pains. I hope you get the treatment you need to get rid of it!! 

Lou still hanging in there? 

JEss so sorry about Lilli!! I hope her damn billirubins go down!! the lights should work and so should the feeding right?


----------



## babyloulou

Case- yes still hanging in here! Not moaning too much though reading what hard times you're all having with the newborns! Maybe I should be grateful for a few extra days sleep! :haha: x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww casey it is SO hard when they cry and cry and cry, and trying to second guess is horrible isnt it???

Pearls little chin wobbles when she gets super upset and my heart breaks into a million pieces! Do not feel a failure tho for giving the bottle - both Suz and I are express breast feeding......At the end of the day its whatever works and if he is still getting Booby juice he will thrive and soon be in a pattern. We are only 2 weeks old at all this after all xxx


----------



## babyloulou

You're all doing brilliantly! :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Awe, sad day, Ladies! :( Hugs all around.

My kids never liked their binkies either. I do like the Soothie ones that are scented though. Quite a good idea.

Hope things turn around ladies, and you get some sleep!

AFM nothing new. Tired. nightmares. laundry today. blah.


----------



## kcw81

Thanks you guys, I really apperciate the support. I don't want to give up just yet on the breast feeding directly but its so hard! I already paid this lady a lot to come visit me and help me so I figure I should try to make the most of my money and do my work on it but its a lot fricking easier to just give the dang baby a bottle! IT takes like 5 minutes to feed with the bottle and maybe 15 mins to fully pump and there is no crying involved. 

Lou yah enjoy the last few days - get a manicure or pedicure and go out to eat! I want a mani-pedi so bad right now.

Verna, sorry for all the complaining, I don't mean to sound ungrateful, I am really grateful but dang how did you handle the all nighters with the wailing baby 4 times in a row?


----------



## babyloulou

I went out to eat last night Casey- a nice spicy Nandos to try and start things!! I don't really do things like manicures and the like- prefer to do my own nails. Maybe I'll spend an evening doing that and plucking my eyebrows!! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

Good idea lou. Well why don't you like a little foot massage from a strange lady stooping over by your feet. I love the massage but it is a little odd having someone have to toil over my mangy toes, I feel bad and its kind of awkward to chat with them while they are kneeled at my gross feet. I try to ignore them haha.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Casey you make me chuckle - I can just picture you ignoring the "help" lol! x

Lou, Im the same - papmering to me is a bar of chocolate and an hour to myself in bed hahaha Im not a preening pamper girl..Saying that I DID get roped into a girls family makeover shoot thing in London last year and blow me down if I didnt turn into a super model hahaha I even ended up with a gay best friend drinking champers hahaha!

I have just popped my busty chest into a pre pregnancy top! I look pretty darn hot if I do say so myself hahahaha! x


----------



## SBB

Casey Hun hang in there, you're doing so well I really admire you for sticking at it. But if it gets too much there's no shame in that! It is such hard work. 
You try and get yourself some sleep. 

AFM I have gone into hibernation/a coma! I am on the sofa under a duvet shivering cos I keep getting the chills. Antibiotics en route. This is fucking shit. Fuck fuck fuck fuck. Sorry ladies :blush: 
Also I've needed a pee for 3 hours but I refuse to come out of hibernation!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god Suz- it sounds like hell!!! :-( I really do feel sorry for you! Are you being looked after?? :hugs:

Ellen- love it! Rock that new slutty top look! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Casey Hun hang in there, you're doing so well I really admire you for sticking at it. But if it gets too much there's no shame in that! It is such hard work. 
You try and get yourself some sleep. 

AFM I have gone into hibernation/a coma! I am on the sofa under a duvet shivering cos I keep getting the chills. Antibiotics en route. This is fucking shit. Fuck fuck fuck fuck. Sorry ladies :blush: 
Also I've needed a pee for 3 hours but I refuse to come out of hibernation!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry double post. Thank god my mum is staying tonight so we can sleep. Danny is really tired after working all week. 

Keep that baby in there lou - it's so much easier :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

suz you poor thing! It sounds awful, how can you take care of a baby when you are sick? ugh. get better soon. 

Ellen lets see your hot busty pic! I don't think I have seen a pic of you since the baby was born, is there one of you and pearl?


----------



## kcw81

Marg, are you breast feeding?


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, I hope you feel better soon! I'm so sorry you're having to go through all this!

Casey, you're doing beautifully! My advice would be to keep trying to BF...don't give up! 

Lou, not too much longer now!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, I don't breastfeed anymore. I pump every 4 hours and give Jax bottles. After his second outbreak of thrush, I had enough...it sucked in the beginning but now I get about 5 oz every 4 hours and that's more than he drinks so I have a freezer stash. It only takes me about 10-15 minutes to pump so it's not that bad.


----------



## babyloulou

Speaking of piccys- heres my 39 week (huge) bump!!

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2dd15ea3.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/58b5d1ce.jpg


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh, look at that beautiful bump!! I miss being pregnant!


----------



## kcw81

holy shite lou thats quite a bump!!! lovely. XXOO

thank you marg, that is what I need, motivation to keep trying. pumping every four hours doesn't sound too bad. I feel so engorged after 2 hours now but maybe that changes as you go along? I am trying to stash up a bunch now just in case. do you bring around a hand pump or do you have an electric one? Are you planning on taking breast milk through 6 months or a year?


----------



## babyloulou

He's a big boy!!!


----------



## lisaf

gorgeous bump lou!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

kcw81 said:


> holy shite lou thats quite a bump!!! lovely. XXOO
> 
> thank you marg, that is what I need, motivation to keep trying. pumping every four hours doesn't sound too bad. I feel so engorged after 2 hours now but maybe that changes as you go along? I am trying to stash up a bunch now just in case. do you bring around a hand pump or do you have an electric one? Are you planning on taking breast milk through 6 months or a year?

No problem Casey! I would wake up every morning telling OH we were switching to formula! BFing is very hard in the beginning. Keep in mind that newborns go through growth spurts where they eat frequently...those are very hard!! Now, that Jax is a little bit older he can go longer in between his feeds 5-6, although I try to feed him every 4. In the beginning you have to establish your supply so frequent nursing helps...after a while you only need to nurse to regulate your supply. I have the Medela Pump In Style double electric pump. I had only planned on BFing for 6 months, but I might as well do the full year...what's six more months really when you think about how much you would spend on formula?


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Lou that is awesome,,,, you look so damn cute!!!!!

How's everyone else?
I'm planning date night with hubby and a whole lot of honky tonk badonky donk lol!!!!
We are going out to eat then I'm having a surprise sledding trip planned with hot chocolate and wine when we get home and oh yea some bding ... gotta get it done while the path is clear!!!!


----------



## kcw81

I know, that is true about the cost of formula. So you always have to make sure you get home by a certain time to pump?


----------



## babyloulou

Wow you are good at planning lovely surprises for people Verna!! Can I move in with you please...... x

p.s: only for the sled and wine not for the BDing!! :winkwink:


----------



## kcw81

sounds like fun verna! you defo should be an event planner. its your calling. so is it snowing there or do you have to drive the mountain?


----------



## TySonNMe

kcw81 said:


> I know, that is true about the cost of formula. So you always have to make sure you get home by a certain time to pump?

I'm usually home anyway to pump...on the odd occasion we're out I bought the car charger for my pump and I pump in the car. If I do go more than 4 hours, it's usually fine...I just get more milk. I'm trying hard to not get lazy with it, especially at night, because if you don't do it enough you will decrease your supply. I also take Fenugreek to boost my supply, but I can't tell you if it's really helped or not...I like to think it does ;)


----------



## Smile4me

LOL you girls crack me up.. I just like to make people happy that makes me happy!
I must be a HAPPY person huh? lol 

well Lou from the sounds of it, you get enough bding in for all of us.. ha!!!!

Event Planning ... yes someday ladies... someday :)

Oh the place where I'm taking dh has a restaurant that sits at the bottom of the hill with a lake... oh ... its going to be so romantic.


----------



## Britt11

lovely bump Lou wow you are so much bigger than the last one
any day now :thumbup:

Verna- sounds like an amazing evening, have fun. I love the mountains and outdoor stuff 

hello to everyone, hope you are well, I am knackered and my computer almost crashed from a virus I got from a banana bread website :wacko: anyway DH fixed it but I still cant open my internet explorer....


----------



## camishantel

:hi: everyone

Suz sorry your poorly again hope you feel better soon 
Lili and Jess are in my prayers 

Now for something funny... so Caleb is so low and feels like he is about ready to fall out.. anyway I had been having contractions most of the day again so I laid down and well he kicked and I pooped myself thats right I am now bowel incontinent.... :rofl: oh my I was used to the odd little leak of pee but this was ridiculious


----------



## lisaf

omg cami :blush: I sure hope that doesn't happen to me..DH would never let me live it down!!!

Sorry about the virus cat! How awful!

AFM - well, we're just about ready for our garage sale tomorrow... I really hope we move a lot of stuff at good prices :( It better be worth the work!!
I'm going to put my elliptical machine out and try to sell it for $200 but I don't really want to part with it... I haven't used it in years, but I'm afraid I'll want it after the baby (even though we have no place to put it without doing some major changes, and putting other stuff in storage)
It was a $600 machine but I bought the floor model for $300


----------



## kcw81

Good luck with the sale tomorrow lisa! hope its nice out and lots of people come by. 

Cat are you in a banana bread chat group or something? haha. 

DH let me take a nap when he came home from work for like 2 hours and it felt like heaven. Sleep never felt as good as it does now.


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! 

Cami- I can't believe you poo'ed yourself! :haha: That is so funny! :rofl:

Cat- sorry about the virus! What the hell is a Banana Bread site??? 

Lisa- I hope your sale goes well and you make a packet x

Verna- how did the romance go? :winkwink:

Casey- that was nice of your OH- I bet that felt like heaven! :

I think Jess and Lili have been discharged according to Facebook :wohoo: And Heather has put that Oilver might be out today too!! :happydance:

AFM- I think something "might" be starting to happen! I have been waking up in the night with bad period pains and a tight bump every hour quite regularly!? I don't know whether it's my first proper Braxton Hicks or whether it's mild contractions starting!! It's certainly something I've never had before and they have been enough to wake me up! :shrug: Going to try and get another couple of hours sleep now but I'll keep you all informed :thumbup: xx (ps: no mentioning on Facebook though until I know if it's something! X)


----------



## SBB

OMG Cami :rofl: 

Lou that's very exciting! BH never felt like period pains to me, just uncomfortable... So hopefully it's the start :happydance: keep us updated!! 

Verna how was your romantic evening? 

Hey everyone else :wave:

AFM feeling poo still, temp high but hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon and I'll be better... Bloody mastitis - I swear if I get it again I'm chopping my boobs off!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and nice bump lou! :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Suz! 

I couldn't get back to sleep- but all the pains has stopped again now! :growlmad: Obviously just my body messing around! 

Have you got someone helping you with Sammuel? Is Danny home? It must be horrible to have felt so ill since he's been born. Are they not giving you any advice to prevent it reoccurring or anything? Or is there nothing they can suggest? X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well think i o on cd15 so im 3dpo wooppp lou you are huge hun hes well snug in there awwww x x x


----------



## kcw81

morning ladies! boy it feels so much easier to be awake when the sun is up from middle of the night. Lou happy 1 day to go! 

how you feeling suz?

hi caz!


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> Cami- I can't believe you poo'ed yourself! :haha: That is so funny! :rofl:
> 
> Cat- sorry about the virus! What the hell is a Banana Bread site???
> 
> Lisa- I hope your sale goes well and you make a packet x
> 
> Verna- how did the romance go? :winkwink:
> 
> Casey- that was nice of your OH- I bet that felt like heaven! :
> 
> I think Jess and Lili have been discharged according to Facebook :wohoo: And Heather has put that Oilver might be out today too!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM- I think something "might" be starting to happen! I have been waking up in the night with bad period pains and a tight bump every hour quite regularly!? I don't know whether it's my first proper Braxton Hicks or whether it's mild contractions starting!! It's certainly something I've never had before and they have been enough to wake me up! :shrug: Going to try and get another couple of hours sleep now but I'll keep you all informed :thumbup: xx (ps: no mentioning on Facebook though until I know if it's something! X)

ha ha, I just googled banana bread recipe to make some this weekend and that happend :dohh: Happy to say DH fixed my computer and got rid of the virus so I didnt have to take it in

gosh I hope your time is soon Lou, we are all so excited for you :thumbup:

Suz- my friend had mastitis with her son, it was awful, you poor thing my heart goes out to you- hope it clears up soon

hows Lisa? we havent heard from her in awhile


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Casey :hi: Did you have a good night with James last night? Did he sleep better? X

Cat- I think everyone's abandoned us! :rofl: I know Ellen and Suz aren't getting much sleep and obviously Suz is poorly too :-( 

Jess and Lili are home from hospital but she hasn't been on yet- not sure about Lisa as i can never work out the time difference! :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello everyone!! I hope you all are well. 

Lou what a great bump!! 

I am really behind on the thread and can't remember what I just read. LOL


----------



## Onelildream

Hi! I just finally got out of bed! lol. I need a shower too. Kids watched a movie and played while I slept on DDs bed. I'm not sure why I'm so darn tired!

I ordered a shirt off of ebay. Man is it UGLY. Hubs laughed his butt off when he saw it. He asked why the heck I would ever buy something soooo ugly?! Well, it looked nice in the picture!

Suz-don't chop your boobs off! I hope you feel better soon.

Cami-Take it easy, Honey.

Lou-I sure hope that those contractions start back up for you. I am so amazed by how many overdue babies we've had!


----------



## SBB

:wave: 

Feeling a bit better now, just had a nice sleep on the sofa :D 
My mum stayed last night and looked after sammuel through the night, but I didn't sleep well anyway :( 
Danny is looking after him now so I might watch a film... Or just sleep more! 
I think the reason I've got it again is because of the Tongue tie, it's cracked my nipples again, and my immune system is shot to bits cos I've been ill, am aneamic etc... So my body hasn't fought off the infection. Am hoping that now he's had the Tongue done once I start BF again it will be fine and won't happen again! 

Cat glad you got your computer fixed! 

Lol chell this is the trouble with ordering clothes from eBay! 

How are you doing casey? 

Lou anything else happening? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- you have GOT to post us pictures of that shirt now! Preferably the piccy you saw that made you buy it and then a piccy of how it actually looks!! :haha:

As for the overdue babies thing I think it's the cultural difference! Most first babies are overdue with the average born at 41wks and 1day according to the stats! I think that seems weird to you USers as they rarely let you go overdue there do they??? I think you have a lot more inductions there!

I'm so glad you are starting to feel better Suz! That damn mastitis sounds horrible! :-( glad to hear you've got support from your mum and Danny though :hugs: How is baby Sammuel doing? Is he settling in? X

I keep getting the odd twinge of period pain and have a bit of a backache! I also have a very painful hip for the first time in the pregnancy (the same hip that I convinced the docs never hurts me when trying to get my birth centre approved!! :blush: :blush:) I am wondering if all the pains are from just bouncing on my ball so much yesterday though rather than anything else!?! :shrug:


----------



## camishantel

I have a question..... is it normal to have a super super heavy feeling between your legs this early... I know they said he will probably be early as he was already low and the contractions and all but the last 2 days I have a super heavy feeling increased discharge and loose bowels.. is this normal??


----------



## Onelildream

Cami-Seriously, Hun. Better safe than sorry. Both of my kids started coming at the same time as you...I had to get on meds and bedrest. PLEASE don't hesitate to go in. 29 weeks is too early to have a baby! Being a NICU mom sucks.


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-I'm wayyyy too lazy to show you what it looks like on right now, but here's the ebay pic. It looked to be a cute form-fitting shirt. I didn't LOVE the tye die but I wanted to try something new. And I LOVED the colors.

Anyway, got it on and it's a friggin modified mu-mu. It's HIDEOUS. hahaha.

Oh well, it was $5 down the drain. No biggy.
 



Attached Files:







shirt.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babyloulou

I can see it would either be lovely or hideous in real life Chell! :haha:

Cami- I agree with Chell- get checked out! I will admit I felt a lot of heaviness and pressure about 7 or so weeks ago- I thought it was bubs engaging but if it was he obviously popped out again afterwards! I've also had loose bowels on and off throughout the pregnancy BUT because they have already said you may be early I would take the signs seriously and get checked out x


----------



## camishantel

so you both think it could be signs...


----------



## Onelildream

Cami-I was in the car on my way to Boise (5 hour drive) pregnant with my daughter. My hubby and I were talking and I kept having these annoying "Braxton Hicks" contractions. Well, after an hour, my hubby asked me to time them. They were about 5-7 mins apart. Regular. They continued on for another 30-45 mins about every 3-5 mins. I started thinking maybe it was the way I was sitting or something, and my crotch felt that heaviness you explained. I didn't think too much of it bc I was only 28 weeks or something... But I felt maybe we should just go in to the next town and have it checked out. They asked me to rush to the next town bc they needed access to the heli pad, etc. They encouraged me to go by ambulance...but I really didn't feel it was a big deal. Once I got there, I was immediatly chastised saying I could have lost my baby....Why didn't I go in sooner?...I was dialated to a 2 or 3 or something...They needed meds in me asap. I never thought it was as bad as it was until I looked back.

Now, I don't know if it's the same for you, but I know for sure if you had "some signs" and ended up delivering that baby soon, you would prob feel guilt and regret. It may be nothing, but, sweetie, honestly, I think it is soooooo much better to know for sure than not. you will not regret that. Go in to the doc as soon as you can. Just a simple prescription to relax those muscles, or a quick pelvic check or ultrasound can ensure your baby to be safer. I would hate for you to be caught by surprise.


----------



## Smile4me

Yay Lou it sounds like a nice beginning to childbirth!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!

Our night was fabulous ladies, we had a lake front view on an outdoor heated patio and then headed to the HUGE hill that we went sledding down... My dh was SO surprised because I am such a ninny in the cold... I absolutely hate cold weather but I love snow so he was surprised that I would brave the cold.. but honestly I had sooo much fun, then came home and started our bding marathon.. he he!!!

How are you girls doing? 
Lou so you are having tight stomach contractions every hour and tight back ache?


----------



## camishantel

I'm not really getting any contractions once or twice a day but the heaviness is horrible today could it still be without the contractions... or could I just not be feeling the contractions maybe... I can't get to my Dr. till tuesday.. do you think I should go to the ER?? I don't have my dr. appointment till friday but could move it to tuesday it's saturday


----------



## SBB

Cami I agree you should get it checked out, if it were just the heavy feeling I wouldn't think that much of it, but with the contractions too I'd defo go and get it checked... 

Chell I really want to see that top on you! It doesn't look that bad! :haha: 

Lou i hate to say it but I reckon you'll go a week over. I really thought you'd go super early... But you've proved me wrong! 

X x x


----------



## camishantel

but thats the thing I am not having contractions now :shrug: I am so confused... yesterday I was having the contractions and some were pretty bad but I thought it was normal.. I drank some water took a bath and laid down and they finally went away


----------



## camishantel

but the heaviness is worse


----------



## camishantel

I am at work for another hour


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- I was having the tightening and pains in the night - they kept waking me up! From about 3am until 9am they were pretty regular once an hour! Since then though nothing at all! Apart from an aching hip (from ball bouncing I think), an ache around my cervix and slight back ache. No actual pains today though. :shrug: Your evening with your hubby sounds lovely! I wish we had things like that here! It sounds so romantic! :flower:

Suz- yeah i'm thinking the same! I do feel "different" today but hopefully that's him shifting into the right position or at least turning the right way! :dohh: I've (tried to) check my cervix this afternoon and it is completely unreachable and posterior still! 

I have friends betting over it on Facebook! OH thinks this Tuesday (which is my original due date from LMP), my best friend thinks Wednesday, I've gone for Friday (the day after my sweep) and so has my stepdad. My mum has gone for next Saturday! Another friend is determined it will be tomorrow bang on due date!!


----------



## lisaf

Hey cami, I don't know much about it, but I think the other girls are suggesting you pop into the hospital just to get it checked.... it may take some time but might be the best choice you ever made if it turns out you are having signs of labor.


Well girls, the sale is over, we moved a LOT of stuff... had to give a ton of furniture away at the end since nobody had bought it. BUT, we did take in $345 in profit... not bad at all... just don't ask me how much the stuff I sold cost me when I bought it :rofl: Movies etc... digital camera 
I'm sooooo exhausted... started to feel truly pregnant (had trouble standing up after getting down on my knees etc, lol).. my pelvis and my feet are killing me too. 
So glad its over... now I just have to find the motivation to start cleaning up... hopefully in the next week or two we'll have the nursery furniture assembled!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Lisa! Did you sell your exercise thingymijig or did you get to keep it? X


----------



## lisaf

lol I got to keep it! :) hehe
I would have loved to make another $200 but I know with my knee issues I would probably regret selling it! :)


----------



## camishantel

I get off work in a hour and then I have to go home for a minute to take the dog out then I guess I will go in to be safe as my bump is a little tender and still have the heaviness... I just can't leave work at the moment but am off in 50 min


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah... had morning sickness again this morning :dohh: So unfair!


----------



## babyloulou

Good idea Cami! I'm sure it's nothing but it won't hurt to get it checked out x

Oh no Lisa- that's not fair! Had you eaten anything dodgy last night? X


----------



## lisaf

nothing at all that I can think of... I think I didn't stuff my face enough before bed :rofl: I woke up after a dream at 5am and felt pretty hungry... of course when I got up at 6:30am I was starving but the dog has to go out and pee first


----------



## Smile4me

Yes Cami I would say get it checked just to be double sure everything is fine :0)

Lisa,.... Morning sickness... seriously?? ugh that's awful!


----------



## babyloulou

Well hopefully it was just a one off! Not fair if you have to go through first trimester crap again!! :nope:


----------



## camishantel

I still have ms about 4 times a week


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! Shit I feel late to the party nowadays I never get a real chance to chat on here. I post and run a lot more now, sorry. 

Lisa yay for your sale! I am glad you keep the epi too, it will come in handy if you want to get a nice workout in low impact style after the baby and you won't have to leave the house.

Lou still waiting to hear the news hon! So far it doesn't sound like any of the symptoms you are mentioning are prelabor but who am I to know. I didn't even know that I was totally in labor when I was at home!

Suz I read back and it sounds like you are in better spirits today - it must be nice to have your mom help out. I hope you are getting as much sleep as possible. God I love sleep. I fell asleep for two hours this afternoon and unfortunately I dreamt of james wailing away.

Chell you are kind of a shoppa holic lately aren't you? haha sounds fun to me. I can't wait to buy a new outfit or two soon. 

Sounds like Jess is at home now, so happy for her. I hope Lili is thriving.

Today was my first excursion outside with the stroller. DH and I took the dog to the park and we put the carseat into the stroller and I walked around the park while DH fetched with the dog. It felt really good to be out in fresh air walking around showing off the little one. Of course we were on a timeframe when we go out cuz I gotta get back to pump but it still was fun. Still having trouble nursing but today I had a successful try and he latched and fed for about 10 mins or more. yay! one small step at a time I Guess. I am eating like ahorse lately, more than when I Was preggo. Anyone else starving like me with the breast pumping?

Verna sounds like a great night with OH! good job toughing it out in the cold!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well last night had sex but i had really bad pressure down there and still have it now anyone had this before 4dpo wooppp x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone! Happy due date to me! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

aw ye happy due date lou hun wooppppp


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sort of hoping he doesn't come today as it's a boy in my class at school's birthday today. I promised him that if bubs made the same day I would give him the middle name "Charlie" in honour of his birthday!! So I'm kind of hoping he waits until at least tomorrow as we already have his name sorted out!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: ladies! Finally have a moment to come on and say hello to you all. Sorry, I haven't read back over what has happened in the last week yet... will try to. Anyone want to give me the abridged version?! :)

Well, after another stint in hospital we are home and settling in to life. Can't believe it's over a week already! Time flies ladies and you have no idea what happens to it all!

So, the birth story... here we go:

OH and his friend Gav went to the pub for a drink whilst I stayed at home to have a bath and practice my visualisation. The plan was that I would meet them at the indian restaurant at the end of the road for dinner. After my birth I noticed a large amount of mucus, not blood in it, but it was most definitely the mucus plug. As I had read that this can happen weeks before birth I wasn't too bothered by it, got dressed and went to the restaurant. We ordered and as we were sat there I felt a weird sensation... the only way I can describe it is as an internal fart! I went to the loo and it was fairly evident that my waters had broken. I went back to the table and the food had just arrived. Now I know this sounds stupid, but I contemplated not saying anything to OH and his friend as I felt guilty they wouldn't get to eat any of it! :rofl: I said to them "I think we need to get this to take away..." OH looked at me a bit miffed and I said "my waters have just broken"... I could see the food vs baby dilema in his eyes too! He said "do we have to go now?" and not wanting all the food to go to waste I said "not immediately, lets have a little bit of food first"...!!!! So, I sat down for about 5 minutes and had a few mouthfuls of chicken korma and rice!! :rofl: I went to the loo again and came back and we decided that we really should go home and get to the hospital!

We arrived at the hospital at about 9pm. I wasn't really having contractions at this point, more just intense period pains. But they were getting more intense quite quickly. Gowri, the gentle birth guru, wasn't with me yet, but I started my deep breathing and visualisation, trying to relax in to each surge. They put us in a room, which wasn't a delivery room, but an observation room, to monitor baby's heart rate and my contractions. The MW was completely uncommunicative and neither of us really understood what was going on. They had me on the monitors for 45 mins, all the time the contractions started getting more intense and I was more and more uncomfortable lying on my back. MW did not acknowledge this in any way and it almost seemed as though she was ignoring me!! She also did an internal exam and said that I was a good 1cm dilated, the cervix was soft and thin and that she could feel the baby's head. After 45 minutes the MW came back in and told me that the monitor had intermittently picked up my HB instead of baby's so they had to do it again... by this point I was quite uncomfortable and just wanted to get up and walk around. She also told me that I wasn't having contractions, just "tightenings" I remember thinking... "man if these aren't contractions, I'm not looking forward to the real thing!" They were coming every 5-7 minutes and were getting more and more intense. Gowri then arrived and started working with me on visualisation and relaxation whilst giving me reflexology whilst I sat on the monitor for another 40 minutes. The "tightenings" were really getting strong and frequent now and I was beginning to get scared about what "proper labour" would feel like. The MW came in and took the print outs from the monitors to the doctor. At this point I could get up and walk around a bit which really helped. I also went to the loo several times as that was the most overwhelming feeling that I had. 

The MW came back with the doctor and they told me they were sending me home and to come back the following day to the day assessment unit at 4pm. Gowri looked at me and mouthed that I wouldn't be going home and that I was in proper labour. The MW and Doc left the room. The contractions started getting more intense and more painful. The only way I can describe it is a combination of really bad cystitis and constipation! Gowri and I went to the toilet as that was one of the only places I could get comfortable! Don't forget, I wasn't in a birthing room at this point... just the monitoring room, so there were no birthing balls or birthing stools or anything like that! Not even a proper deliver bed!

We were left alone for quite some time. All the while Gowri was working with me and OH was comforting me. I would be lying if I told you I didn't feel any pain, but what I was able to do was relax completely between each surge which helped my body forget the pain. It also meant that the next surge wasn't more painful as I wasn't tense. It was a fairly extraordinary experience. Anyway, at about 12.30 a different MW came in, our original one had gone on a break. By this point I was on all 4s on the bed and with each contraction came an involuntary urge to push that I couldn't control. I was also making involuntary "birthing" noises, not screaming, but groaning I guess. This MW, who was almost a nonchalant as the first, came in and said that the doctor wanted to monitor the baby again before they sent me home. She too seemed to be completely oblivious to the fact that I was on all fours and obviously in established labour. So she made me lie on my back to try and strap the monitors to me again... Gowri said to her that I was ready to push. Gowri is also an obstetrician so I trusted her completely. The MW told her she was wrong and that she had been sent in to monitor me before sending me home. Gowri told her to do a physical examination, all the while the MW is still trying to strap the monitors to me as I'm writhing around. The MW conceded and then went in to panic mode when she realised that I was indeed ready to push!!

Things went a bit hazy from then, but OH was given a button to press to call in other MWs who brought resus equipment and a whole load of scary looking things. My MW told me to push with the next contraction... I haven't mentioned yet that I could barely understand a word she was saying... except for "push push push, do a poo, do a poo, do a poo..." That was the extent of her coaching for the half hour of pushing that I did. Gowri was amazing, encouraging me throughout and telling me what a wonderful job I was doing. OH was holding my had telling me that he was proud of me. I wasn't in the birthing position I wanted to be in, on my back basically with the MW and Gowri holding my legs in a frog position. At one point Gowri tried to get me on to my side as it would have been an easier position, but the MW told her it wasn't allowed... Have no idea why not as it is a common birthing position, but hey! There was a moment where Gowri told me to push and the MW said "no not yet" then had a look and said "oh actually, yeah push". 

Lili was born at 1.10am and was placed straight on to me. It was so amazing. I couldn't believe she was finally in my arms! 

I lost quite a lot of blood, almost a litre. I had a couple of injections... not sure what and Lili had her vitamin K injection. They dressed her and handed her to OH then got me up and wheeled me to a delivery room, ironic I know, to stitch me up. The MW was just as uncommuicative whilst sewing me up and didn't answer me when I asked how bad the tearing was. She took about an hour sewing me up, and I was starting to get really annoyed with her. I asked how many stitches she gave me when she had finished and she said "I didn't count"... I mean WTF?!! Turns out I had 2nd degree tear... plus as you know I turned myself inside out a little further back, not that she mentioned that to me... I found that out myself in the shower! AND I didn't get my tea and toast :(

Everything happened so fast that I didn't even get a wrist band, so officially technically no one would have known that Lili and I were mother and child. 

They left us in the delivery room until about 5am and then took me up to the ward. OH wasn't allowed to stay with us so he went home and the ward nurse got me a cup of tea. 

I was on the ward until the following evening when I managed to wangle a private side room (that we didn't pay for! :)). Lili wasn't very interested in the breast so the MWs gave her a cup of formula and a syringe of expressed breast milk. We were to be kept in for 48 hours due to my thyroid problem and the amount of blood I lost. On sunday they came to do her blood test and noticed she was looking jaundice so as a precaution checked her bilirubin level. Unfortunately her bilirubin level was high, so she was put under the lamps and I had to make sure she fed every 2 hours. Finally on Monday evening we were let home! 

On Tuesday the MW came to visit and noted her jaundice. She was also fairly listless and very sleepy. So they recommended that for now, I express and bottle feed her to keep her fluid levels up. So this is what we did, very regimentally! On Thursday the MW came back and was still worried about her jaundice so sent us straight to the hospital. Her levels were very high. There are 2 thresholds, one where they give phototherapy and one where they give blood tranfusions. Her level was above the second threshold, which really scared me... They put her under the lights again as they didn't want to go down the blood transfusion road. Luckily her levels began to drop and we were finally discharged yesterday morning! 

She's still not interested in the breast, although I try to put her on before giving her the bottle. At the moment the main thing is to keep her fluid levels up and we can go to the breastfeeding workshop at the hospital soon. 

So, anyway, there's the story... 

I've missed you all and I promise to catch up with everything soon. :hug:


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Jess!! I'm so glad your back and little Lili is recovering! :happydance:

Your birth story is a bit of a mixed bag!! It sounds like you handled it amazingly and your birth was nice and quick! No thanks to the bloody hospital and midwives though! Honestly the more stories I hear the more scared I am that I will end up having to be induced and end up at the hospital strapped to a bed on my back instead of at the birth centre in water! :-( Why are all the hospital maternity units so shit!!! Your gentle birth man sounds brilliant though- what a good job you had him there with you! :thumbup:

I have been listening to the birth section of the downloads you posted every night for the last few nights in bed on my headphones. If there's anything else you can recommend or send me I'd be grateful!


----------



## caz & bob

aw jess glad you are home and lil is doing good hun your story was good but that midwife seemed a pain didn't do much for you hun and not telling you anything x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, lovely, just keep visualising the cervix thinning and softening. Practise going to a safe place in your mind where you feel completely relaxed. Get some olive oil so you OH can massage your lower back and feet. Get him to press the middle of your big toe quite hard during contractions. Try and stay off the wheat and sugar until after the birth. drink plenty of water and fennel tea. Make sure your OH knows the philosophy and ask him to help keep you relaxed by stroking your arm or face (whatever you like). I do have a gentle birth book that I can send you if you like. :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hmm I would say yes but I'm kinda hoping I won't go far enough over due to wait for it and then read it!! :lol: I was looking to see what podcasts I could find about it last night but they were pretty hit and miss! :shrug: I do like the ones you gave us though! That second one is sooooo relaxing! I just keep thinking if I listen to it enough it'll sink in and I'll just know it off by heart! :lol:

P.S: what do you mean by "turned yourself inside out"? :shock: :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

babyloulou said:


> P.S: what do you mean by "turned yourself inside out"? :shock: :shock:

Imagine someone is shouting at you "do a poo do a poo!" but you don't have a poo to do, but you try with all your might anyway... The nurse said haemorrhoids... but I say turned myself inside out... its more accurate!! :shock: have been sat on a donut cushion for a week!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Ouch!! :shock: :sick: :shock: Now in what way is that a gentle birth Jessica!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: It was the MW who was telling me to do a poo!! :rofl: Gowri was talking me through the softening of my vagina and perenium and my body's ability to go like jelly and allow the baby to be born... sadly the MW was louder!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

The midwife sounds like a right dick!! :haha: "do a poo, do a poo"!! What kind of crazy birth technique is that! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

hey guys, Jess my docs said the same thing to me! Push like your taking a poo! And I had no poo in there but I pushed and pushed and the inside of my butt came out abit. its so gross dude!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god!! I can't believe the inside of my arse is going to come out!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Jess thanks for the story! The MWs sound like idiots! I can't believe they were going to send you home!! I can't believe you wanted to let them finish their indian food after your water broke! haha. It sounds a bit traumatic and fast at the end like mine with the tearing and necessity to push push immediately. Glad Lili is doing better, what is her jaundice number at last check? James got up to 19.1, which was right under the danger threshold for hospital stay of 20. it has gone down now with lots of feedings and poopings. Hope lili is pooping lots! are you bleeding lots still? do you feel weak or able to get around ok?


----------



## kcw81

maybe you will get lucky and baby will just sort of slide right out easily ? yeah right.


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah right!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

ok you guys are cracking me up... I'm going to pretend the 'inside out' comment was not made :rofl: Actually I'll talk to my doula about it... if its unavoidable, fine, but if there is a different way to push, I'll take that, lol!
So this is a bit of a TMI overshare, but when I'm on my period, if I'm using a tampon and have to go poo, I push the tampon out... so I don't know if the poop pushes the tampon out or if the pushing squeezes both out. Any chance that its good practice for labor? :rofl:

Thanks for sharing your birth story Jess!!! totally sounds like a mixed bag, but definitely makes me feel like having a doula at the hospital will be best for me! She even told me about cordless monitors so they don't have to keep you strapped down (they don't have many and are available upon request only but I'd never even heard of them!). I don't know if they have those there for you guys though.
I will say that your story makes me appreciate how much our nurses/doctors rely on internal examinations,lol!!! I always thought it was unnecesary to do so many, but in a case like yours, a quick check clearly told them more than the other information they had!!


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah, 2 tidbits from me...
Last night I woke up as I started to vomit.... held it back, got to the bathroom but didn't have to throw up. My throat and nose were burning so I know it wasn't my imagination... but I wasn't sick! I didn't feel sick, I didn't have heartburn or anything! I don't understand what it was!!!

Also had a dream you guys might find funny... I was having a cramp of some kind on the side of my bump in my sleep... so in my dream, I was having it too and decided to go see the doctor just to be safe. The doctor examined me and started poking at my bump kind of hard.... at this point I woke up to my cat standing on my belly kneading me :rofl:
And I woke my husband up by laughing out loud once my mind made sense of what was happening.
I think I'll start calling my cat Dr. Biff instead of just Biff from now on PMSL


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili's billirubin level went up to 411... Don't know how that translates, but it was above the blood transfusion level. Luckily under the lights for 6 hours brought the level down below that threshold, but still above the phototherapy threshold. She was under those lights for 25 hours poor little thing. But now her level is down in the 200s. 

I'm only bleeding slightly now. I passed a clot bigger than a golf ball the other day which didn't seem right, but the MW felt my abdomen yesterday and said my uterus has completely contracted now and she wasn't worried about the clot. 

I'm feeling good in myself at the moment and because we're bottle-feeding at the mo OH is doing a feed in the night to give me a bit of a longer sleep. :)

The birth wasn't traumatic. It was slightly chaotic and if Gowri hadn't been there I would have panicked completely and lost the plot. It would have been completely magical without the MW... As it was it was mainly magical with some annoying bits thrown in. It was incredibly fast too which came as a bit of a shock and surprise!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Jess what a birth story! Sorry the MW's you had were hags. Thankfully Gowri and your Dh was there for support. Hopefully Lili's juandice keeps going away. XX

I haven't been on much I have a uncle who is ill with cancer and its been very hard for me. He was like a dad to me. As of yesterday they gave him 48hours. Breaks my heart that he won't be here to meet my Gunner. He is only 53 and so much life left to live. But he waited to long to get checked out and by the time he did the cancer was in stage 4. 

Ladies did you any of you get tingly fingers?? I notice when I drive or even just sitting here on the computer my hands swell and my fingers tingle.


----------



## lisaf

reeds - I believe we're more prone to carpal tunnel when pregnant... sounds like thats what you're having?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Reeds so sorry to hear about your uncle. I lost my gran earlier this year and was incredibly close to her. One of the heartbreaking things for me was knowing that Lili would never meet her. But I know she will always be watching over our little angel as I'm sure your uncle will be with Gunner. :hug: xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have had carpel tunnel surgery in the past Lisa. Can it come back?


----------



## lisaf

I think it can come back... my understanding is that the surgery can repair things, but that you can damage them again.

And so sorry about your uncle :( My friend lost her stepfather quite quickly because he hadn't been to the doctor until he only had a few weeks left. Its hard no matter what, but having such a short time is really rough too.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

MMM I will have to ask my dr about it I guess...maybe it will go away after Gunner is born?? Or I am wondering if its from the parvovirus? I just thought of that. I have all the shoulder pain so maybe that is affecting my wrist and hands.


----------



## babyloulou

Sandi- so sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs: I hope you're ok honey :hugs: 

Casey- how's baby James today? X

Jess- aww bless her- her levels were really, really high then!!! :shock: I had severe jaundice when I was born while in intensive care x


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: Sandi - Ellen had really bad Carpal Tunnel throughout the pregnancy- it's what she was signed off work with- she had to wear a support thingy- go and get it checked out x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am going to call my regular dr on Monday not my OB. See if they can help with the hands and the parvovirus. I can't take much more of the joint pain. Its ridiculios there has to be something they can do for it.


----------



## lisaf

hope they help you reeds! I find it so frustrating how hard it can be to find the right help...
how some OBs will say 'just part of being pregnant' and others may get you help etc...


----------



## SBB

Sandi I'm so sorry about your uncle :( :hugs:

Casey I'm so pleased you got James on the boob for 10 minutes :happydance: well done!! 
I have BF expert coming tomorrow hopefully to help me get sammuel back on the boob... My supply is so shite at the moment, I can only get about 75ml out of both boobs :cry: am having to give him formula as well as he's so hungry... 
I was starving the first week, but since then I've been ill so haven't been so hungry. You need to eat like a horse breast feeding though so make the most of it! 

Jess, I'm sorry I haven't read your birth story... I will do at some point, but I think my depression stems from my traumatic birth, and I'm not ready to read other peoples stories yet... 
My MW wants me to go and do a birth debrief with the specialist once I feel better... Hopefully then I can put it behind me and move on. Sorry to be rubbish about it :( 

Lou happy due date! :D 

Cami - did you go to the hospital? Hope everything is ok.. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

You're not being rubbish about anything Suz :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

Suz I am ok... I called my Dr. last night and he told me some things to do which I did and I feel better he wants to move my appointment up to tuesday though instead of friday to check me over.... I am taking it easy though till I see him and I pooped on myself again last night so 2 days in a row and 2 number 2 accidents ugh... oh and was told if I have any leaking to go in to ER


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Suz, :hugs: Sorry that you're depressed and having bf issues. Sending you all my love. 

I'm having bf issues too. Lili just goes to sleep if she even sniffs a breast. We've been having to feed her with a bottle because of the jaundice, but it's a really tough teat that Medela do designed to use in conjunction with breast feeding. Sadly she just doesn't seem to have any interest in the breast at all. I'm hoping when she gets her strength up and is fully recovered she might be a little more interested. 

Cami, what's happened? Sorry I'm not up to date with everyone yet. Hope you're ok. :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

thanks Jess... I am ok I have just been showing some signs of preterm labor and was a little freaked yesterday as for 2 days I had felt so heavy down below it felt like I was carrying a bowling ball between my girlie parts... not as bad today... oh and I have now had a pooping on myself accident 2 days in a row :rofl: sorry but I think I need diapers for myself


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh gosh Cami! I can highly recommend Tena Lady night pads... they're really padded and comfortable! :rofl: Hope it isn't preterm labour hon. :hugs: xx


----------



## camishantel

they have already said they are pretty sure he will be here by 36 weeks.. they are going to start doing some test on me starting at my next appointment that is supposed to help determine if you are going to go into labor within the next 2 weeks.. and they are seeing me every week now... if I am showing any signs of labor when I go in I will probably be put on restricted duty or bedrest... I will keep you all updated but like I said I am feeling better today so hopefully the last couple days were a 1 off


----------



## SBB

Oh god cami I can't imagine pooping myself!!! I must say though after the birth I couldn't hold wind in :rofl: that was embarrassing enough!!! 

Jess it doesn't seem like any of us are having much luck with BF! Are you pumping or giving her formula? Hopefully when she's better she'll go on the boob much more easily... 

x x x


----------



## camishantel

well the first time I thought oh freak accident whatever then it happened again yesterday..


----------



## SBB

I hope you were at home when it happened!! 

Ok well one good thing has happened since Sammuel was born - apart from obviously Sammuel himself! :D 

I am almost back to normal figure wise.. I haven't weighed myself and my tummy is still squidgy to say the least - but not bad for 3 weeks! 

Of course I'd far rather be a big fat fatty and not have been ill and depressed, but hey ho! 

Here is my - 3+1week bump! Sorry about partial nudity :rofl: (edit: and the HUGE pics!! :blush:) 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Bump-31a.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Bump-31.jpg

Here's the day before birth!! Soooo weird... 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Bumppic406c.jpg

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm pumping and giving her breastmilk. We also have some medela teats that are hardwork and mimic breast so I'm hoping once she's stronger she'll be more bothered! At the moment she gives me a look like I'm trying to poison her with the breast! :rofl: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

You look amazing Suz!! Keep the calorie intake up though lovely. :hug:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god Suz!!! You don't even look like you've ever been pregnant! I can't believe your figure! :shock: You look amazing!! :thumbup: I don't think I've had a figure like that since I was about 17!! :rofl:


----------



## camishantel

I think I was 5 the last time I had a figure that wasn't mostly fat


----------



## SBB

camishantel said:


> I think I was 5 the last time I had a figure that wasn't mostly fat

:rofl: sorry that made me laugh!! 

Thanks girls :D I think it's just BF that's done that. My friend who FF had her daughter 8 months ago and still hasn't gone back to pre-preg weight! 

I am trying to eat and drink loads, I think that's partly what's affected my milk the last couple of days... I'm just not hungry when I'm ill.. My mum force feeds me though! 

I might look at the Medela bottles, we got some pretty good ones that make him work hard too... Not sure what brand. The Tommee Tippee ones are SHITE!! he can just glug it down so quick from them, so no work involved then he can't go back to the boob easily. 
I'd definitely recommend a good anti-colic bottle that makes them work harder to get the milk for anyone who wants to mix bottle and boob. 

x x x


----------



## SBB

I added a pic of the day before birth - it's so weird! I can't believe it was only 3 weeks ago.. seems so much longer. 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

It does seem like longer than 3 weeks Suz! Looking at that before piccy though you can see there's not an extra ounce on you anywhere except bump! I think it'll take me a little more work than that! :lol:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well I just got a phone call that my uncle has passed. He is always with me but no longer in pain.


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry Sandi :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

I'm sorry sandi :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

So sorry Sandi. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. :hugs: xx


----------



## lisaf

so sorry Sandi!!! :(


----------



## SBB

Oh sandi Hun I'm so sorry :hugs: we are here if you want to talk about it :( 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

good gosh Suz, you look amazing!! :thumbup: seriously you cant even tell you had a baby, I doubt I will rebound like that, heck I would be happy to loose my baby weight by 4-6 months. How are you feeling hon? hopefully back to your old self.

Sandi- I am so sorry to hear about your uncle, we have gotten awful news on mine as well, he seems to be end stage Leukemia even though he only got diagnosed a few months ago, its devestating- he has 3 boys all in their teens

hello to everyone else, I will try and read back on everything


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Cat- how you doing? X


----------



## lisaf

hey Cat!!

So my dog startled my cat.... she launched herself off the back of this chair, using my throat as a launching pad :( hurt pretty bad :( damage is minor but I was glad that I bled a little since it justified my crying :haha:

and Suz - your body is amazing, lol... I don't think I EVER looked like that :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Lisa! That sounds sore! Can't help but giggle at the thought of a cat flying across the room at you though! :haha: 

I can't get to sleep again- I think it's because it's now 1am and so I am now officially overdue! I'm 40+1 now so I'm expecting him to get a move on!!! Don't wanna fall asleep incase I miss any twinges! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol, well the cat flew away from me... she used me as the launching pad for her flight.
Though DH told me (to make me feel better) that she bonked her head on the coffee table on her sprint out of the room (and yes, lol, it made me feel better!).


----------



## camishantel

babyloulou said:


> Aww Lisa! That sounds sore! Can't help but giggle at the thought of a cat flying across the room at you though! :haha:
> 
> I can't get to sleep again- I think it's because it's now 1am and so I am now officially overdue! I'm 40+1 now so I'm expecting him to get a move on!!! Don't wanna fall asleep incase I miss any twinges! :haha:

Well now ate least you don't have to have the middle name Charlie since it is officially after midnight there so now ben can come .. it is ben right?? oh no baby brain again


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh yes you're right Cami!! Looks like Charlie boy is out of luck! Bubs is back to being plain old Benjamin Samuel again!! :lol:


----------



## camishantel

OMG I totally want to clean so bad but can only do about 5 min of anything before I get sooo tired... ugh wish I had someone to help


----------



## SBB

Ouch Lisa! OH is always covered in scratches where brown cat jumps up on him (while he's stood up!) cos she wants to play! At night they sleep by his legs, often by his man bits, and if they have a fight or get a fright Danny often yelps cos they've clawed his bits!! :rofl: 

Lou get some sleep!! All this insomnia will come in so handy once baby is here though :D
I JUST dozed off and sammuel woke up and wanted feeding :dohh: 

Hey cat :wave: I'm sorry you've had bad news too :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Is he Ben samuel lou? I didn't know that! Funny how we all like the same names.. 

Cat and cami do you have any names picked out? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

DH always covers his bits with his hand when walking around... terrified the cats will see anything dangling as a toy to bat :rofl:
He does have a 6 inch long scratch/scar across his belly from this cat when she jumped off of him once.

We're lucky that none of our cats are playful enough to jump up on people while they're standing or do attack their feet etc, lol!


----------



## camishantel

mine is in my ticker... Caleb Matthew.... 
Lisa I am so glad I read the rest of that sentence cause you were talking about his man parts and the next line said he has a 6in well my mind went elsewhere for a sec... :rofl: I was like why would she put that on here :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I thought you were going to say he has a 6 inch long something else then!!!! 

Does he often walk around naked covering his bits then Lisa?! Or does he cover them when he's clothed too?? :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god! I've just choked on my water!! :haha: Lisa- you typed "DH covers his bit with his hands......etc......He does have a six inch....." Scratch is so not what I thought it was going to say!! :haha:

Suz- I am not a massive sleeper to be honest and have always functioned on less sleep than the average! I'm probably really gonna regret saying that when i'm a newborn zombie with no choice! :haha: 

Yes his name is going to be Benjamin Samuel - the Samuel is after OHs grandad who was more like his dad (OHs dad was never in his life) x


----------



## SBB

Lol cami/lou I'm glad you thought that too!! 

Oh yes I see it in your ticker now, it's so tiny on my phone... Lovely name :D 
Is it for any special reason or you just like it?

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! Me, Suz and Cami all just posted the same thing! We've all got filthy minds! :rofl:


----------



## camishantel

actually kinda funny but I was sure I was having a girl and was going to name her Caleah lynn well I was waiting to find out took more than 2 months and 4 scans to find out what I was having I had one boy dream and in that dream my sons name was Caleb Matthew so when I finally found out that is what I decided to name him... was weird as I had not ever even thought of boy names


----------



## SBB

Aw that's lovely lou :) 

I would like to have named him after a special male relative but they all have shite names!!! :haha: 

So sammuel is kind of after my sister sam/Samantha who calls herself sammuelle... I think I've said that before anyway... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

That's cool cami, good story to tell him, that his name came to you in a dream! 

Ok I'm going to attempt to put sammuel back down to sleep now.., and go pee - wish me luck!! 

X x x


----------



## camishantel

good luck hun


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck- night Suz xxx


----------



## camishantel

mmmmmmmmmmmm oreos and milk gotta get me some .. should not watch commercials :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yeh fat chance... He went down for 2 mins then decided he needed more milk, despite having shit loads about 40 mins ago! He's going to be such a little fattie if he carries on like this!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I can kinda relate to him Suz, being an insomniac heavily pregnant woman, as I myself have just been downstairs as I HAD to have a pint of milk and a mini cheese&onion pastie!! At 2am in the frigging morning- so I'm kinda on Sammuel's side here!! :thumbup:


----------



## camishantel

haha... cute little fattie Samuel


----------



## camishantel

it;'s only 8:13 pm here but I am having a huge glass of milk and oreos


----------



## SBB

I really fancy milk now... Mmmm 

Lou that is disgusting!! Cheese and onion pastie now?!?!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yep!! A Morrisons deli bakery one! They are sooooo delicious! I didn't mean to have it! I only went down for milk- but then I heard it calling to me out of the cupboard... "hey fat pregnant lady you know you want it, etc, etc...."! Pretty hard to resist really!!


----------



## camishantel

:rofl:


----------



## lisaf

LMAO :rofl: I walk away from the computer only to come back and find you all have dirty minds.... no wonder I feel so comfortable here :haha:

And to answer the question, he only covers his bits when naked... and he only walks around naked at night, lol!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah right Lisa! :winkwink: Whatever you say.... :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Lol you'll have to tell him about this conversation Lisa!! 

Lou funnily enough I can't stop thinking about cheese and onion pasties!!! I might get one when I go to see my mum this week, there's a nice pastie shop :D 

Ok, sammuel is down, I must try and sleep! Night girls x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes me too! Im gonna try and sleep too! Night everyone xx


----------



## camishantel

goodnight hun


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies getting a chuckle out of your banter :haha:



SBB said:


> Is he Ben samuel lou? I didn't know that! Funny how we all like the same names..
> 
> Cat and cami do you have any names picked out?
> 
> X x x

actually nothing that we can agree on, I wanted to sit and go through names more and now DH wants to wait under the gender scan :wacko:
I love Presley for a girl but it does not go with our last name unfortunately. DH loves Carter for a boy but I cant stand it, I can just see "Carter the Farter" for the rest of his life 
its a tough one for sure....agghh how about you Lisa do you have any names picked out? Lou what are you naming your little boy? :hugs:


babyloulou said:


> Hi Cat- how you doing? X

doing good thanks, had a great weekend- went to a friends bday party on Sat and DH had a great time too. Saw lots of people that we havent seen in years.
Oh and I made banana bread today, and I got it from a non-virus infected site!!


----------



## kcw81

good night ukers and get some rest! It looks like you are still online lou and suz! Suz your bod looks great for 3 weeks after birth! my belly has gone down quite a bit too, with the all breast pumping it was pretty much immediate! I crave loads of milk as well! I think I just want the protein and I am SOOO thirsty all the time. Dude my baby sounds like yours - he is a little pig! Always wanting more milk!

Lou your need for not much sleep should totally come in handy. happy due date by the way.

Sandi so sorry about your uncle!! hugs to you. 

Lisa your dreams never cease to amuse me. you are such an imaginative lady in your sleep!

I tried to take a nap tonight at 6 but couldnt do it. It sucks cuz DH is here and had James and I had the freedom to shut the door and sleep but was wide awake!! I hate that how I Can't sleep on command. Jimmy is doing well today, pooping, eating, sleeping and peeing. Half of his awake time is spent grunting to get poops out, he is like a little gremlin. it makes me laugh. He didn't want the breast today - boo. Yes this is one thing that I didn't hear from everyone, how HARD it is to get your baby to latch! I did not realize how common it is for women to have trouble with it. I thought I wouldnt have to worry about it. it sucks but at least he is getting breast milk still.

Suz I hope your boobs get better and start producing more milk, its still possible right?


----------



## lisaf

hey ladies (most of you asleep by now, lol). I did tell DH about the conversation on here when I saw it. He said you all have dirty minds, lol.

Cat - we have no names really settled. We're not telling people until he's here, but I'll tell you girls of course (just nobody slip up on facebook!!!) We'll have a list of our top names and pick one when he's here.
DH really had his heart sent on Logan, but its extremely popular right now and neither of us wants our kid to be "Logan F" growing up because too many other kids have his name... we were both common names in our classes and hated it.
so we have a short list going... we've only made it through K in the baby book though.

Our 'joke' names that we tell people are:
Banjo Tennessee
Bash
Axel
Saber
(we mention the last 3 as the names we want in case he's a rock star)


----------



## kcw81

haha lisa we had tons of joke names too! banjo tennessee sounds like a good one. :)


----------



## lisaf

Its our way of entertaining those who want to know what we're naming him! :)
I do love that my FIL said if you ever have a girl, don't name her after a cheese like Brie...(didn't mind that request since that wasn't a name I really had any feelings about)... but what I loved is that my stepmother-in-law piped in and told him that its none of his business and to not tell us stuff like that, that we should get to name our child whatever we want.

It was pretty cool to hear that! :)
Gizmo is one of my new favorite joke names. I swear, all the ridiculous names in my baby name book have the origin of 'American'... lol!


----------



## SBB

Lol I like the joke names :haha:

KC hopefully my supply will pick up yes... I'm sure it's possible, I think I've just been ill and not eating/drinking/pumping enough... 
And yeh BF defo shrinks everything straight away, my friends came over at 1 week and I got dressed for the first time and my belly was almost gone! 

I am soooo tired, I've had less than 2.5 hours sleep all night and it's 6.10am already :( 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

on the bright side... you girls being kept up all hours of the night means us girls in the US aren't as lonely in the evenings! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry you're not getting much sleep Suz. Lili has to be woken up during the day to be fed and yet at night decides she's going to feed on demand every 2 hours... Luckily cos she's refusing the boob at the moment OH gets up to do one of the night feeds so I can get a block of sleep. 

Lou, hope Ben makes an appearance soon!!! :hugs:

Lisa I love that you have rock star names for your LO!! :rofl: perhaps I should think of some stage names for Lili... With her heritage she's got no hope of not being in the arts when she grows up!!

I'm just lying in bed with Lili on my chest and Puss on my lap! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, do you put James to the breast and he shows no interest? Lili may suck once or twice but then will fall asleep or start shaking her head from side to side looking like I'm trying to poison her... Going to go to the breast feeding workshop at the hospital next week. I know the worst thing is to get stressed about it, but it's heartbreaking isn't it?


----------



## SBB

I got 3 hours sleep last night :cry: 

I hope lili starts taking to the boob better... 

Sammuel isn't brilliant at all, he'll have a good drink for a couple of minutes, then lose interest and fall asleep, but not really let go, and do little sort of sucks every few minutes. It's really hard, none of us seem to have perfected it :( 
But I think it's worth the effort, with our next babies I think it will be so much easier! That's if any of us are brave/stupid enough to have more :haha: 

Hopefully these experts can sort us all out and get it going well for us. 

I'm sure lili is just a bit poorly still and she'll get the hang of it. Isn't it adorable how they sleep all day and demand food/attention all night?! Not! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Apparently it takes up to a month for them to distinguish between night and day! Personally I think she is already fully aware but is just showing mummy and daddy who's boss!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Definitely!! 

OMG I just got my top in the post :happydance:
Jess it's gorgeous thank you so much! Its so cute I love the little animal trim in the collar bit - you are so talented thank you so much! And it says Jesus :happydance: 
Love ya :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad you like it! :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls! So sorry you got so little sleep Suz- I did too but luckily managed to fall asleep about 5am so have slept until now! I know I won't be able to do that once the baby comes though! 

Suz- When I went to the breastfeeding antenatal class the girl from Breast Mates told us that newborns wake and cry for feeding alot but then tend to start to drop back off to sleep once latched. Her answer was that you should be "lightly stimulating" them throughout the feed! :shrug: She suggested lightly stroking/ tickling the babies feet while he's sucking! :shrug: No idea if it works just trying to remember tips for you :hugs:

It's about time we had a few more baby photos to coo over on here girls!! Xxx


----------



## SBB

I need to sort my photos so will try and post more! 

Thanks for the tip lou :) 

Assume no more contractions overnight? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Nope nothing! Nada! One lazy baby in this belly!! I think hes just enjoying getting fat! I had no stretchmarks at all until this week and now I have a little one at each side of my belly button! :growlmad: My bump seems to be growing every single day now!!


----------



## SBB

Damn those last minute stretches!! :growlmad: 

I had nothing either... When is your sweep? You never know that might just get you going straight away... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

12 o clock on Thursday!! Fingers crossed!! I've tried to check my own cervix though and it's unreachable - as far as I've read they'll only do a sweep if your cervix is reachable- it certainly isn't at the moment!!


----------



## SBB

I tried to reach mine too and it wasn't, they still managed! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls! 
Lou good luck for thursday!

Well for breastfeeding, Jess, Jimmy was just like Lilli at first, when he was more jaundice we had to WAKE him to eat all day long. We would wake him every two hours and he wouldn't even open his eyes to eat. when I tried him at the breast he would just sleep, put the nipple in his mouth and sleep. you can't really wake a jaundice baby very well/ then at night he would perk up for like a 4 hour stretch or 5 hours and need to eat every two hours. NOw that he is not jaundice, he wakes up rooting for food and crying if you don't give it to him straight away during the day and has alert periods during the day but still is awake all night. Lactation nurse said the trick was to catch him when he is first rooting, not crying and take him the breast. I have tried this believe me. Now when I take him to the boobie usually he gets all frantic and cries and generally acts like he hates my boob more than anything. The couple times I have gotten him to latch he didn't cry and seemed a lot more relaxed. There are little tricks, like giving him a tiny bottle snack right before the booby offer so he doesn't feel so starved that he is pissed and doesn't want to try breast, also to give him breaks while trying to feed him, when he is getting frantic to just pick him up or go change him, etc. He never really falls asleep when I try the boob anymore, he just cries and says, Gimme the bottle Lady!!! 

So Jess I believe that Lilly will be more interested and alert at the breast when she is fully gone from the jaundice. although by that time it might be she likes the bottle too much, which seems like the case with jimmy. you gotta feed them though right so there is no other way!

I am just trying to relax about it now, give a few tries during the day and hope he doesn't freak out and then leave it to bottle at night because I can't have a frantic baby all night when I am a zombie. I might end up an Eper, Exclusive pumper like margaret. I have googled it and there are actually forums for women who are EPing! pumping and giving bottle for as long as they can.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey that sounds exactly what Lili is like at the moment. I'm hoping that when she's clear of the jaundice that she will, as Jimmy did, perk up and be more interested. We have a special teat from medela that is designed to be used in conjunction with the breast as it is tough to get the milk out, so not the easy option! As it is her bilirubin levels have gone up again today... :( We have to go back to the hospital in 24 hours to have them rechecked... If they've gone up then we will have to do more phototherapy... Poor Lili bug :cry: Trying not to get too stressed about it right now. 

Lou, hope the sweep works... Try having a warm bath with lavender oil in and listening to the Gentle Birth track. Worked for me!! :)


----------



## kcw81

Jess I hope she doesn't have to go back but if she does they will make it better with the lights. Keep feeding that baby! I want to hear about lots of pooping! I wish they had you lay her on an at home light strip like we got. While Jimmy was sleeping all day we laid him on the photo light strip and it helped the bili go away instead of the hospital. I think his levels must have been below lili's though for them to do that instead of the sunbed in the hospital. Yeah don't stress, it will get fixed one way or the other and she will be thriving in no time.


----------



## babyloulou

Lavender- I didn't think you were allowed to use that in pregnancy for some reason?? Maybe I'm confusing it with something else?? 

This is far too much information but I was just bouncing on my ball and felt damp between my legs! Got all excited- went to the toilet to have a look!!! Turned out it's the OEP capsule I've inserted leaking out!! :blush: :rofl: :blush:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Jess only just noticed that bit about Lili!! :-( I hope she doesn't have to go back in! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

hmm, wish I had some helpful advice for you BFing girls!! The only thing I can think is that my friend felt that putting her kid in a routine helped.... not a strict eating every X hours routine, but that she would feed her right after waking, then playtime, then sleep ... that way they don't associate feedings with naptime and get too sleepy to eat.

This friend had issues with her daughter falling asleep on the bottle though and she was underfed at first with BFing issues and had to be woken to eat because her body was shutting down/conserving energy.


----------



## lisaf

aw Jess, I missed that bit about Lili too! Can you sit with her by a window and expose her skin a bit? Do they recommend you guys do that there?


----------



## babyloulou

No sunlight here though Lisa!! Barely any actual daylight! It's 4:50pm here and it's dark already! :rolleyes:


----------



## lisaf

yikes, lol! I know even if its not 'sunny' that daylight can still help... afterall, you can get sunburned when its overcast (at least here you can?)


----------



## kcw81

Lisa I think the sunlight outside is helpful to an extent but Lili and Jimmy were so high that it wouldn't really make a dent in the levels. Plus it probably isn't very sunny there right now! The main thing is to get them to gain weight. My doc said the baby needed at least 400 mls a day of food when he was underweight and so I had to really feed him like every 1.5 hours since he wouldn't take in a whole lot at one sitting. Wake and feed, wake and feed and hope for at least 4 poopy diapers per day at first. I was so happy when he started pooping lots but now it has gotten a bit old, all the dang poop!


----------



## lisaf

ah, yeah I know with the high levels the sunlight won't help much... I was just thinking if the levels are close to being too high, some sunlight might help bring them down.
But again, lol... I have no clue how well that works, and I live in a very sunny location so maybe its more effective here?


----------



## kcw81

yeah your baby will probably come out completely jaundice free and head straight to the beach!


----------



## lisaf

lmao... considering I go to the beach maybe once a year (and live only blocks away from it) ... my kid will probably be the same, lol! 
I sunburn so easily that there isn't much fun for me at the beach. Maybe with a kid and sandcastles etc it will be more fun... but for now? eh! couldn't care less!
I got sunburned this weekend at our garage sale... I was not even IN direct sunlight for more than 5 minutes at a time!! :( And its freakin January!!! :(
Thats what happens when your mom is a redhead and you get her skin!


----------



## babyloulou

You live 5 minutes from the beach Lisa!!?!! I am SO jealous! It's so miserable here this time of year- overcast couldn't even be used to describe it! It's completely grey and cold all the time. We're still having temperatures of -2 at times with the average being about 3 or 4 degrees at the moment! Definitely no hidden sunburn risk here!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah no sunlight or even any hint of it here today! Wish they'd give us one of those blankets, but no such luck. We have to feed Lili every 3 hours and make sure she gets at least 43mls each time. Fingers crossed the level is lower again tomorrow. 

Lisa, v envious of you living so close to the beach! When I lived in Sydney I lived 5 mins from Bondi beach and LOVED it!!


----------



## lisaf

lol! I hate to 'brag' about my weather. I just can never enjoy it when its nice and mildly warm like it is right now because it just makes me paranoid that its going to make for a very hot summer and I HATE the heat! :(

And it seems like people who live near the beach almost never go, lol... unless they're surfers and then its like an obsession! Our water is freezing though and you do end up with bits of tar on your feet from walking on the beach... if that makes you feel better?


----------



## Peach Blossom

A little bit better... Perhaps we can do a house swap one summer... Plenty to do in London even if there is no beach!


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa you come and live in my house and I'll live in yours!! I really think we need to swap!


----------



## lisaf

Lol that would be great! Too bad I'm always too broke to afford airfare!

You can come enjoy my house with zero insulation, hard water that stains everything etc... 
You just have to be willing to put up with my dog and 3 cats :) (though come to think of it.. my black cat would be traumatized by the experience :( )


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Jess! Great minds think alike!


----------



## babyloulou

I've got two dogs Lisa- it's a fair swap!


----------



## lisaf

just don't let my cat launch itself off your neck :rofl:

I'd have to find a way to clean my house thoroughly though, lol!!!! Its just too messy most of the time for someone else to come stay! (I can hide a lot of clutter for the occasional guest... but for a house swap I think I'd need it cleaner!)

Its funny, I'd have to think of all the things we do different here and explain them... not even sure what they are, but I'm sure there would be things that would be confusing!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sure Jess and I could figure it all out! On our way to the beach... :winkwink:


----------



## camishantel

Benefits of Lavender Essential Oils For Pregnant Women
Aromatherapy has become so widely accepted that health experts believe it is beneficial for pregnant women. In fact, essential oils help to complement the changes in a woman's body during pregnancy to help her cope with the situation. The benefits experienced are not only limited to pregnancy itself but also includes childbirth, breastfeeding, and health of the baby. 

Morning sickness is a condition commonly experienced by women during the early part of her pregnancy. The rejuvenating and soothing effect of lavender oil is effective in providing relief from feeling of nausea. Suggested application of the essential oil would be in the outer rim of the ear, on the bone behind the ear, or on your navel. 

Lavender essential oil can also be utilized during body massage or bathing to provide relief or reduce any form of muscle pain and tension. In fact, its effects are so gentle that lavender oil is used for children or toddlers who suffer from skin infection


I love lavendar... I have lavendar everything right now... deoderant, body spray, body wash, air freshner, glade plug ins, lotion, baby oil everything.... it's the one scent that doesn't make me sick


----------



## lisaf

lol, well I'll at least leave you a list of tricks to get the tar off your feet along with some of the products that people around here use to help. 
I think turpentine is very popular... also heard mayonaise works ok.


----------



## babyloulou

We'll just dip our feet in the sea!! ;-)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I want to house swap too Lisa and I promise not to look at your messy house...I just need a place to sleep at wee hours of when I come home from the beach!!


----------



## lisaf

lmao... lying out in the sun is sooooo exhausting too... thats one reason I don't like to do it... you go out, lie down/nap... then go home as if you just ran around for 3 hours. 

Hmm, if you guys promise to actually CLEAN my house for me, we definitely have a deal! :rofl:pmsl!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all well i have still go pressure pain down below on a good note my oh has started the hall the floor tile are down and it looks lovely wooppp x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Caz!! 

Lisa I will clean inbetween naps and beach visits!!


----------



## lisaf

caz- send your oh over to my house when he's done! I need new floors!! :) 
(especially if I'm going to have all these house-swapping guests :haha:)


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls. Hope everyone is ok and all you Mummies managed some sleep last night :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I can't remember how many of you use Brand Alley- I know Ellen does - but they have a nursing underwear sale on with Hotmilk underwear on- the bras have 70% off- there's also a baby's nursery sale with loads of baby stuff xxxx

www.brandalley.co.uk

Xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks for the text on the sale Lou! xxx

Havent had a chance to read since I was last on as there was about 16 pages so if Ive missed anything major please let me know..................! xxx

Pearl done her sickness thing again this morning so teamed with her not sleeping during the day and not letting me put her down I am frazzeled! Got mum over here again tho so hoping to catch some sleep this afternoon! Shes doing SO good at night tho, but then that worries me she is actaully just under the weather you know???

And to top it off Ive got major sore throat and temperatures so am dosed up on paras and drinking honey and lemon! Grrrrr!

Hope all is well with everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no!! You're ill too!? It's such an unhealthy Mummy and baby thread at the mo! :lol: I hope you get better soon! Are you allowed cold medication when you're breastfeeding? Can you not drink Lemsip or Day & Night Nurse? x

Er... can't think of what you've missed?? Oh Lili's jaundice levels keep going up and down and she is flitting between hospital and home at the moment. Casey and Suz are battling on with breastfeeding and sleeping. Nothing from me or any of the other pregnant girls I don't think!?! :shrug:

I've just ordered loads of Hotmilk underwear from Brand Alley!! :lol: Somebody stop me....


----------



## SBB

Bloody hell Ellen not you ill too :( I hope it goes quick... 

And pearl choked again? Scary stuff :cry: 

Lou thanks for the link I might have a look in a bit :) 
Put the purse away!!! 

AFM the breastfeeding 'expert' came this morning, I didn't really find it that helpful... He still didn't latch properly, but having been on the bottle for ages that's not surprising... I am going to use nipple sheilds to try and protect my nipples! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Good morning all! Celebrating my birthday today...was hoping Jackson would gift me a full night's sleep, but actually decided he didn't want to sleep anymore at 5am! Luckily, we were able to nap together on the couch earlier. Now, I'm enjoying a fresh cup of coffee from the Keurig coffeemaker OH got me! Delish!

Suz, that stinks he won't latch! Keep trying...when Jax was learning to latch OH used to hold his mouth open and I'd stick my nipple in. I hope the nipple shields help!

Sandi, so sorry about your uncle! :hugs:

Ellen, I hope you feel better soon! Nothing like being sick with a LO!

We have Jax's last vaccination this afternoon until 4 months...I'll be glad when its over!


----------



## Smile4me

Just checking in to see how you lovely moms are doing... and soon to be moms

:)


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Suz- sorry the breastfeeding expert wasn't great! :-/

Hi Verna :hi: How are you? x

Happy Birthday Margaret :cake: xx


----------



## SBB

Happy birthday Margaret!! 

Hey verna :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

One of my lovely new neighbours has just brought me over some homemade biscuits she made for the baby being born! She's given me them now so they don't go off waiting for lazy Ben!! :haha: Aren't they lovely......
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/aea89aea.jpg


----------



## Onelildream

HELLO Ladies!

Hope all is well. 
Lou-I haven't been on for a few days; I was hoping you had Ben. Can you believe you're overdue?

Cami-Hope the appt goes well today and u get some help with the preterm labor symptoms.

Marg-Happy birthday!

About me going on a shopping spree; yup, I sure analyzed that. Turns out I am a retail therapy patient...Since my grandma died, I've been depleting our bank account. lol.

Tonight I am throwing a baby shower for a friend. I am super excited. I'm not big on games and such, but I did get some mini cheesecakes and a nice crystal drink dispenser and I'm washing all of my fancy gobblets to serve with. Oh, and I have sparkling cider. It should be a blast. We're expecting over 75 attendees. woot. Hope they all fit in my house. haha


----------



## babyloulou

OO can I come Chell? :rofl: I like cider! :lol:

I know - I never expected this! Two days overdue and counting! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

hey loulou two days overdue! that rhymes. how you feeling? I love those cookies you got, they are darling. I want to eat them though and ruin it!

Chell sounds like a fun party planned, I want some cheesecake!

Happy bday marg!

Hi Verna!

Suz nipple shields would be good for your nips. James thinks nipple shields are just as dumb as my boob. he really just wants the bottle. who can blame him, its a lot easier and quicker.

Ellen please don't get sick! that would be so hard to take care of a baby and be sick. I feel Sick but its just extreme exhaustion!


----------



## lisaf

hey everyone! I want cookies/biscuits now, lol! I can't believe you're overdue Lou!

Chell - ugh, lol... I actually posted a thread about my baby shower dilemma... I feel like mine is just going to be pathetically small :( Actually both of mine... and the whole reason I'll be having 2 is because of the distances involved.. if I tried to combine them it would be even worse since people would have too far to travel, you know?


----------



## kcw81

hi lisa! it will still be fun even if its small! I didn't have one because I don't really have enough people to come to one! how sad huh boo hoo for me. but I ended up getting nice used things from people and it all worked out in the end.


----------



## lisaf

lol, I think my reason for feeling sad/pathetic, is that I don't have a ton of friends and those that I do have are so spread out across the state/country that I don't think any of them will come except those who are throwing the party :dohh:
So it will just be family as guests, lol! Feels kind of sad, you know?


----------



## babyloulou

If I tried to throw a baby shower my friends would just laugh at me and say "piss off we're not buying you presents!" :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol! I think if I tried to say I didn't want a baby shower, people would get mad and pout and think I was being rude :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Awe, Lisa- I didn't/haven't ever had a baby shower. With either of my kids. I had a bridal shower in Washington, at my dad's, (I grew up in AZ with my mom) and only one person showed up. I swore I would NEVER have a shower for anything again!
With my DD I was on bedrest for 2 mo so I never even was offered to have one...And with my son I guess my good friends forgot bc it was my second child. :( I felt so pathetic.
Now I just am happy to throw my dream party for friends....although, I'm sure I'll never have one.
I know how you feel tho. If u have 2 and only a few friends come will you feel bad? I most certainly did. Wish I never had one (a bridal shower).


----------



## SBB

So weird how baby showers are so huge there! 75 people?!?!?! 
I had my friends over for tea and cakes before my due date :D there was about 7 of them... :haha: 

Lou those are sooo cute! How lovely :) 

AFM breastfeeding is not going well. He latches but let's go, my nipples are sore. I know it's not going to happen straight away but it's depressing :( 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Onelildream said:


> Awe, Lisa- I didn't/haven't ever had a baby shower. With either of my kids. I had a bridal shower in Washington, at my dad's, (I grew up in AZ with my mom) and only one person showed up. I swore I would NEVER have a shower for anything again!
> With my DD I was on bedrest for 2 mo so I never even was offered to have one...And with my son I guess my good friends forgot bc it was my second child. :( I felt so pathetic.
> Now I just am happy to throw my dream party for friends....although, I'm sure I'll never have one.
> I know how you feel tho. If u have 2 and only a few friends come will you feel bad? I most certainly did. Wish I never had one (a bridal shower).

My bridal shower was kind of sad.. but I think thats mostly because I had a direct comparison... my friend had hers 2 weeks before mine and hers was much bigger with more friends.
Mine was family (in laws only) and a few work friends. Of course it was also thrown with less than a week's planning or notice so some people couldn't make it who would have otherwise.
I don't regret it, but I want my baby shower to be more fun than that was and its not looking to be! :(

I just worry that if I invite friends that I dont' see often, they'll feel like its a gift-grab and not that I actually just want to see them again. I wish my friends hadn't moved all over the country! :(


----------



## Onelildream

I hear ya. I live in UT, grew up in AZ, where most of my friends remain


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey guys, Lili is back in hospital :cry: her bilirubin level is back up so she's under the lights again... Will keep you posted. 

Lou are you in labour yet? I dreamt of Ben last night!! Xx


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- I think the reason why they are so big in my town, is bc we all go to the same church...So we are a pretty tight-knit neighborhood. Otherwise, there'd prob only be a few close friends.


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- That's aweful. :( so sorry.


----------



## SBB

Aw Jess hun I'm sorry :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Jess! Not again! Poor little Lili bear! :cry: You must be exhausted with all the hospital going :hugs: I hope her levels fall soon :hugs: 

What happened in your dream?? 

Suz- I'm sorry about the breastfeeding honey- are you thinking of maybe just pumping? I know lots of women exclusively pump xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Being in hospital sucks... Makes me feel so ill!! Fingers crossed she'll be home tomorrow. 

Lou, I can't remember what happened in the dream exactly, just that I was trying to hold both Lili and Ben and was struggling as Ben was wriggling so much!! Bizarre! Assumed it must mean his arrival was imminent. :hug: xx


----------



## lisaf

Sorry about Lili!!! :(


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Suz- I'm sorry about the breastfeeding honey- are you thinking of maybe just pumping? I know lots of women exclusively pump xx

I don't really want to... It's such a faff, up sterilising in the middle of the night, and it takes like 1/2 hour to pump both boobs, so if I haven't pumped ready for when he wakes he's screaming until it's ready... I could get more proficient I'm sure, but I'd rather just pop him on the boob. 

Let's hope Jess' dream is a sign! 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Oooo. I just realized I've reached viability! woooooooohoooooooooooo.


----------



## SBB

Ooh yay happy 24 weeks!! 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

ooh and I just hit double digits!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well been the gym again today and my oh has finished the floor now so go to get some new skirting boards and wall paper and a nice rug then all done i will take a pic of the floor and post it tomorrow aw jess sorry lile has to go back in hun lou any new yet hun x xx x


----------



## Onelildream

Woot, Lisa-99 days to go!


----------



## SBB

happy double digits Lisa! 

Looking forward to seeing pics Caz :) 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats Chell and Lisa on your milestones!!

Jess, hope Lili is out of the hospital soon!


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats Chell and Lisa!! :thumbup:

Have you had a nice birthday Margaret? X


----------



## kcw81

Congrats Chell and Lisa!

Sorry Jess about lili! lets hope she makes it out of there soon!

I prob will be exclusively pumping. It is a pain in the ass but I figure I can try to do it as long as possible and then I have a big stash to use when I Want to wean from the pump. the goal is at least 6 months of breast milk.


----------



## Britt11

SBB said:


> So weird how baby showers are so huge there! 75 people?!?!?!
> I had my friends over for tea and cakes before my due date :D there was about 7 of them... :haha:
> 
> Lou those are sooo cute! How lovely :)
> 
> AFM breastfeeding is not going well. He latches but let's go, my nipples are sore. I know it's not going to happen straight away but it's depressing :(
> 
> X x x

sorry to hear about the breastfeeding hon, gosh you have been through a lot. I worry I will have issues too. Has the infection gone away? :hugs:


Peach Blossom said:


> Hey guys, Lili is back in hospital :cry: her bilirubin level is back up so she's under the lights again... Will keep you posted.
> 
> Lou are you in labour yet? I dreamt of Ben last night!! Xx

so sorry to hear about Lili...:hugs:hope she is out soon


Onelildream said:


> Oooo. I just realized I've reached viability! woooooooohoooooooooooo.

yeah congrats Chell!! and congrats Lisa on your milestone!


kcw81 said:


> Congrats Chell and Lisa!
> 
> Sorry Jess about lili! lets hope she makes it out of there soon!
> 
> I prob will be exclusively pumping. It is a pain in the ass but I figure I can try to do it as long as possible and then I have a big stash to use when I Want to wean from the pump. the goal is at least 6 months of breast milk.

that is my goal too, to breastfeed for at least 6 months. Do you have an electric or manual pump?

Lou- oh my gosh and you thought you would be early, 2 days overdue now!! any signs at all?? :shrug:

Lisa- dont worry your shower will probably turn out just fine and more people than you think. I will have a baby shower but thats only because my friends have made me attend all their freakin showers over the years and their kids first birthday parties. I kid you not, I have probably been to 150 baby showers over the years, why does everyone feel the need to invite me and then insist I come :dohh:
My best friend would like me to have the shower though after the baby comes, and I think I will go with that. This way everyone gets to see the baby and they dont think they are just coming over to give me gifts
I am hosting my friends baby shower in just under 2 weeks and so far only 11 have rsvp'd yes and she invited like 35 people...so I think its common to not have a huge attendance.

so girls DH and I got into a huge fight tonight, I am so upset- I told him to leave. Can you believe it was about where to put the toilet paper roll in our renovated bathroom? he punched a hole in the wall and everything...and I hit him over the head with a pillow :blush: it sounds ridiculous but it was awful.
any who....hopefully he comes back tonight, not sure what is wrong with us- must be a full moon. I worry about yelling while pregnant though, poor bubs, hopefully we didnt stress him/her out


----------



## Britt11

oh and I am up a ticker box!!! yeah, when did that happen?!


----------



## lisaf

aw Cat, what an awful fight! was it hormonal or was it based off of other tensions or old issues? :(


----------



## Britt11

not sure Lisa, my hubby is under a lot of stress, he actually needs surgery and he has been working on our house instead of focusing on his business so that bothers him. For me I am working 12 hour days and I feel unappreciated and that he doesnt accept my input in any of the design/reno ideas even though I am paying for most of it (which that bothers him in itself too).
I guess it might be built up tensions from those issues.
I am not sleeping great and DH is averaging about 3 hours a night, so I guess something is bound to give....
thanks for your post
hugs,


----------



## lisaf

aw, its usually underlying tensions with us too... we'll get into a fight about him not taking the trash out and its really about the 10 other chores he's been putting off etc

Hopefully he comes back, sounds like you both just needed to blow off some steam. I know I always feel better when we talk after the fight and apologize and try to come up with something positive to do to fix any of the issues that came up.


----------



## SBB

Aw cat sorry you had a huge fight :( 
I am sure when he comes back you'll both have had a chance to calm down and you can talk it through...
Big :hugs: 

Baby Jesus went to sleep about an hour and a half ago, at most, having had a belly full of both boobs, and formula as he still wasn't full. He just woke and started screaming like he's never been fed before?! How much can one baby need?! I have no milk left in my boobs!! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, my birthday was really nice...uneventful, but nice!

Suz, might be a growth spurt...I would nurse/pump as often as he eats, it really helps boost your supply.


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: hw are u all well chilling today gym isn't open gutted so going to clean all the house and the car it aw cat hope u and hb sort it out hun x x x x


----------



## SBB

Hey jess how is lili? 

Hey caz :wave: 

X xx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls xxx


----------



## kcw81

morning everyone. Got three hours of sleep last night yahoo. I could really use like a 20 hour nap. It is quiet on here!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Casey! I'm trying to nap on the settee at the moment but my dogs keep barking! :growlmad: I got no sleep at all last night! My head hurts, my eyes hurt, sooooo tired!! 

No pains or anything yet but I have been feeling sick since just before lunch- don't know if it means anything or not!?! :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi guys. Lili has been discharged again and we're on out way home! :happydance: she's also put 10g on since yesterday!! Still not back up to birth weight, but it's the first increase so we're very happy!

Lou, I was feeling rough throughout the day before my waters broke!! Fingers crossed for you! :) xx


----------



## kcw81

Yay lili going home, hope its for good!

Lou shit girl get a nap in hopefully! you are getting a sweep on thursday right?


----------



## KellyW1977

Hello ladies, Wondered if I could join your club?...although im only a tenny bit pregnant! :flower:

LMP was 28/12/10 and a 30 day cycle gives an aprox EDD of 6/10/11

Found out at CD12 so I am 3 weeks 6 days today and fell pregnant on my second round of Clomid. 

As you will apreciate after so long TTC im kind of on :cloud9: but also VERY VERY nervous and praying like you wouldnt believe that little bean sticks! 


Any help & Advice you girls offer will be greatly appreciated! :hug:xx

Kel xx


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I just can't sleep!! Even in the day! Pregnancy insomnia sucks! 

Jess- yay for baby Lili! :happydance: Brilliant news on her going home and the weight gain! :thumbup: 

Ooo maybe this is the start of something then! I feel really sick! :sick: Yes my sweep is tomorrow Casey- at 12 o clock our time x

Hi Kelly- welcome to the Graduate Club and congratulations! :hugs: x

X


----------



## kcw81

hi kelly! 

poor lou! maybe it is the start but I didnt feel sick at my start... who knows!


----------



## lisaf

Hi Kelly! :)

Lou... FX'd that we'll meet baby Ben soon!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls!

Well I almost shat my self last night cos Pearl......Slept for 6 frikin hours straight! THEN went bacl down for another 4 straight off! I think she must know I am ill - good girl, FX for the same tonight!

Lou - WHere is this naughty Ben hey?? I hope he doesnt try break pearl girls latenss record!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kel - Welcome to the club honey! Heres to a happy and healthy beany xxx

Cat - Sorry about the fight you had - hope its resolved now tho???

Suz - YOur poor boobs honey! I have to say I have some aptamil on stand buy for Pearl cos I think she will get a growth spurt soon and be a bloody mare! Cos when she wants food, man alive she gotta have it!

AFM - Ordered us a new laptop today so will be back in full action (ish) from Friday! ANd we've ordered a electric pump so I can try build up some milk supplies......I hope it works! xxx


----------



## SBB

Yay for lili! :D 

Congrats Kelly! How long were you ttc? Fingers crossed you've got a sticky bean in there :hugs: 

Lou hope it's something starting... Get some sleep just in case!

Hey Casey - how's it going? 

AFM - BF getting slightly better - he's latching ok and gulping down the first bit, but then he won't stay latched for long and only wants the nipple - ouch ouch ouch! Not sure how I can get him to stay latched. Health visitor coming tomorrow so hopefully she can help... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey Lisa and Ellen! 

Ellen are you using a manual pump? How come you're pumping rather than boob feeding? I can't remember! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Suz - Im doing both BF and manually pumpin - I express a few times a day to bank up some night feeds and then boob her during the day. Weve gone for an electric pump cos we always said we'd check my milk supply was ok before we bought one you know?? Im hopinh it speeds up the process.......(Please dont say it doesnt lol!) x

Glad the feeding is going a bit better for you.........Hope the HV is as nice as mine was. She had been through the ttc journey for 6 years cos suffered from endo, so we bonded on our lotions and potions and clomid and HSG etc!


----------



## camishantel

I am just not feeling right today.. so this is gonna be kinda short as I can't remember what I have just read
glad lili is coming home and yay for the weight gain 
glad pearl slept for you 
Lou hope you feel better hun


----------



## lisaf

aw cami, sorry you're not feeling well!


----------



## laura6914

hi girls, :wave: im back 
Have been away visitng family and only got back Monday and been washing and cleaning for the passed few days. :(

Shae has his first coming through. I can actually see it. It was phil that spotted it.i cant quite beleive it to be honest. Shaee is so grizzly and has started waking in the night for a feed which is really throwing me off cause im so used to sleeping right through now. Got him some bonjella so hoping that will help him a little. 

So..... what have i missed????

Lou any sign of the little man showing yet?


----------



## laura6914

oh lou just read you have your sweep tomorrow :yipee: Get bedding afterwards, it worked for me :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! 

Suz glad to hear the boobies are a little better. I don't know how to keep them on the whole aerola other than unlatching them and trying again, which sucks if its hard to latch in the first place. you don't want an injured nipple though so you might as well unlatch or just get your fingers around there and squeeze the nipple from the side like they show you and try to shove more in his mouth. or pull his chin down. 

Ellen you sound like your system is going just how I wish mine was, lucky! it is nice having other people take care of the feeds sometimes so I would pump either way but wish I could BF. I have the greatest electric medela hospital pump ever so thank goodness for that. I couldn't do it otherwise. Right now my supply is pretty abundant, my boobs fill up every 2 hours and need pumping and I am stockpiling quite a bit of milk in our freezer so hope that comes in handy.

Hi laura! is shae fussy with the new tooth?


----------



## laura6914

he is just really grumpy kc. he is normally such a happy boy so its hard seeing him unhappy. 
he does not like bonjella. you should see his face :rofl: oh im cruel.


----------



## SBB

Aw poor shae :( 

Ellen I have the medela swing, I'd say it takes 15 mins per boob. It's the only way I've expressed though so not sure if that's quicker?! It's brilliant though... You need to do lots of boob massage to get it all out... 

Thanks for the tips kc. I unlatch him but he's usually bitten the nipple by then!! :dohh: trying hard to persevere with it though. I never realised the bit when they're basically asleep but still sucking in flutters they're actually getting loads of good stuff! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, my sister said that you can use freezer breast milk to make up baby rice etc when they move on to solids, so don't worry it will get used! I expressed about a litre in the last 24 hours... Lili is only having 43mls every 3 hours so I have more milk in the freezer than not!! Our local hospital doesn't take donations... So if you know anyone who needs some spare breast milk let me know!!

Lou lovely, how you feeling?

Suz I'm sure baby Jesus will get in to the boob soon enough keep persevering and don't get stressed. :hugs:

Can't remember what else I've read but hello everyone else!!


----------



## kcw81

thats awesome suz, you sound like you are doing a great job with it. I wonder if James hadn't come out all jaundice and bruised on his head if he would have been good with my boobs from the start and then I wouldn't have had to do bottle. So a longer labor with an epidural may have been the better way to go for me than a fast labor with no pain meds, even though that is what I thought I Wanted. I was hoping to breast feed or pump for at least 6 months partly because I read it helps reduce breast cancer, which runs in my family, but I just read you have to BF for 1.5 yrs to 2 yrs for it to make a difference! shit! I can't exclusively pump for that long I don't think. dangit.

have you guys heard that about the breast cancer thing?


----------



## kcw81

Jess don't you think you will eventually use it? I wouldn't give it away just yet! I am planning on weaning off the pump maybe at 4 - 6 months and then I should have breast milk stashed for a couple more months after that at this rate, so he will get my juice for longer than my boobs are producing. we will see how it goes though.


----------



## caz & bob

jess glad bby is home hun wooppp hi to the new one x x x x


----------



## KellyW1977

SBB said:


> Yay for lili! :D
> 
> Congrats Kelly! How long were you ttc? Fingers crossed you've got a sticky bean in there :hugs:

Hi on and off for 6 years, this was round 2 clomid at 75mg, my progesterone level was 50 at 7DPO, and got my bfp at 12dpo....just hoping and praying and taking it easy! x


----------



## SBB

I think I'll BF to 6 months then pump... I think it's a bit weird to have a huge baby on the boob! They don't need so much milk once on solids so it would be maybe just pumping 3/4 times a day hopefully. To be honest I'm really just guessing!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Wow 6 years Kelly! You must be shocked and delighted - glad clomid has done the trick for someone else... I hope you want a boy, they seriously outnumber girls on this thread!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I'm fine thanks honey- just feeling a bit sick and so, so tired! I've fell asleep twice on the settee already! 

The first night all the girls have been on at once for while and I'm too tired to catch up! 

Suz- you sound a lot brighter today love- are you feeling a bit better?

Hi everyone else :hi:

Kelly- we'll all pray for a sticky bean for you!! I was trying for getting on 6 years too- is this the first time you've fallen pregnant? Are you having an HCG test? X


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Kelly as Suz says i hope you're ready for a boy!! Check out the stats on the front page! The boys are outnumbering the girls 11:3 currently x


----------



## SBB

Thanks lou yes I'm feeling good today! My friend in the village stole baby Jesus for 4 hours and I slept for 2 and have even done some tidying :D 

You know tiredness could be your body gearing up for labour and making you rest... Of course it could also be the fact you got bugger all sleep last night!! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Kelly-Welcome! If you don't mind, I think we'll refer to you by your full name, as we have NURSEKEL on here as well, and we call her Kel. Is that ok?

Oh my, Ladies. What a night! 4 hours of babyshowering. :) It was great. I had quite the beautiful setup, if I do say so myself. ;)

So, with my neighbor, they pulled the plug yesterday and she died. We'll be waiting for a few weeks for things to settle then we'll know if we are going to have a teen in the house... I really hope she can stay here. Her family is a wreck. :(


----------



## lisaf

aw Chell- sorry to hear about your neighbor. Hope things work out for the best!


Girls... I had another dream last night, lol!
I totally forgot about it until another BnB conversation triggered it.

Basically I got a 2nd job working at Jack in the Box (fast-food burger joint for those of you not familiar with it). I believe in the dream I got the job to make more money before the baby comes. There was a big long part about me trying to make smoothies and trying to figure out how their blender worked etc to make it JUST right.
Well there was this one customer who was really super annoying. He took forever to decide and was totally sleazy. He finally decided on a smoothie (which of course he would do... because I finally made myself a good one and it melted while I tried to make one for him too). Anyway, as I handed him his finished smoothie, he made a really nasty comment to me about how drinking the smoothie was a warmup for his tongue and he needed to rush home to 'service' his wife with his tongue... :sick: It was truly just so gross!


----------



## camishantel

Chel.. I have a question for you... ok so I emptied my bladder and I am still feeling little trickles here and there all day.. I have had to change my liner 3 times.. do you think it could be fluid or just pee... it does not smell like pee and has no color...


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-you and your dreams, Girl! whew... Too bad you can't turn off your brain at night, huh? I dreampt I fell asleep on a rollercoaster last night. lol..


----------



## camishantel

and of course my dr is not in today and no one is answering their phone not even the machine with the after hours number


----------



## lisaf

cami - I'd call the hospital... they usually have a triage nurse who can give you some basic advice or tell you when to come in.
If you're changing your liner that much, I'd be worried its your waters!


----------



## Onelildream

Cami-I have a friend that had the same thing. She was 30 weeks and thought it COULDN'T be amniotic fluid....low and behold, it was. Luckily they put her on bedrest at the hospital for 4 weeks and got steriods for her little guy. He was born at 34 weeks, and is now 3 mo. Did you have an appt tuesday? What did the doctor say? Like I always say, "Better safe (to have it checked out and possibly be wrong), than sorry (and have a NICU baby that has to fight to live)" Go to the doctors. You can call right now and still get in today. :) Don't ever take any chances, Sweetie. This is your baby.


----------



## KellyW1977

Onelildream said:


> Kelly-Welcome! If you don't mind, I think we'll refer to you by your full name, as we have NURSEKEL on here as well, and we call her Kel. Is that ok? :(

Of course that's ok! x


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, or call the hospital if your doc isn't there/not answering/ after hours.


----------



## camishantel

that is kinda what I was thinking... I don't have any cramping or anything but I know that you don't always get that right away.. but the heaviness is back but not as bad as the other day..


----------



## Onelildream

Kelly-BTW CONGRATS, HUN! Are you so excited??? We have all been in that nervous stage....a few more weeks until a scan/ or a few months until you reach 12 weeks and you won't have to be so nervous. ;)


----------



## camishantel

I am on lunch right now and have to go back to work but my boss is there so might ask if I can leave to go in(insist on it actually) they said I am still looking like it could be preterm labor but wasn't sure on tuesday so to just watch it but they weren't signing me off work because I have a desk job and it doesn't cause stress


----------



## Onelildream

Cami-All I know is that you usually can control your pee...amniotic fluid, not so much...If the trickle seems involuntary, DEF go to the hospital.

I also have another friend who is due the same day as me; she went in bc she thought her fluid was leaking....turns out it was just VERY watery discharge, but the doctor thanked her for coming in to get things checked out bc even he was fooled....So don't be nervous if you're wrong....It's better to know, than to worry.


----------



## babyloulou

Cami- I agree- call the hospital. You need to keep an eye on things as they've said youre a premature risk :hugs:

Lisa- your dreams are insane! :haha:

Suz- I hope that's why I am so tired! It's weird as I've not been sleeping for weeks but haven't felt this tired before! Well we'll see! Come on baby Ben- 3days overdue is long enough!!


----------



## Onelildream

Who cares what anyone thinks...tell your boss you have to go. Show him the hospital bill, or a receipt from the cafeteria if he needs proof....but you have to take care of you and your baby. Those two are number 1 priorities.


----------



## camishantel

thanks ladies.. I will go in I would rather be safe I also haven't really felt him much at all like normal.. I know they said that is normal but with all the other stuff I am going to go in


----------



## Onelildream

LOU- Lean closer...I need to tell Ben something.... "Ben, wake up sleepyhead. Time to come out and see Mommy!!! She's so excited for you to come!"

Ok, you have to thank me if that works. lol.


----------



## Onelildream

Cami- good call Sweetie. You are never overly-cautious when it comes to your baby's wellbeing. ;)


----------



## KellyW1977

Thanks hun, I guess I know im doing all i can within my power to ensure its a sticky bean and I have my midwife booking in appt on the 18th feb and I have a scan on the 28th feb at 7.5 weeks so not too long.......who am i kidding! thats still 2 & half weeks away! dont think ill rest till she / he / they are here lol!


----------



## Onelildream

We all know your anxiety well. :) The longest 2.5 weeks EVER.......


----------



## lisaf

kelly - those early days were the WORST! The fulfillment of your hopes and dreams and the fear that everything will just be snatched from you. Overly aware of every symptom etc... :hugs: we've been there and totally understand!!!

Lou - I'm working on making a very long stick that will reach from here to there so I can give your bump a few (gentle) pokes and tell Ben to come out and play! :)


----------



## KellyW1977

Thanks girls, im off to bed, maybe I could sleep until the 28th?!?!? x


----------



## babyloulou

We really know how you feel Kel- its horrible all the waiting at the beginning :hugs:

Right girls- now I've seen who won the National TV awards I'm off for a quick bath and bed! Got to get some sleep incase my sweep works tomorrow! Night girls :wave:


----------



## lisaf

nite lou!!

Cami - keep us posted!


----------



## camishantel

At hospital now might be awhile there are a lot of women here had a spot of pink cramping a little


----------



## SBB

Night lou - hope you get some sleep :hugs: 

Hope everything is ok cami... 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I have spoke with Cami. They finally established his hr and its jumping around from 122 to 149. They can get a finger in her cervix so they may put the stitch in. They think she is just having extra discharge but she is relieved to hear his hb. And he is apparently and being active which is a good thing. They ar also talking bedrest. Keep the prayers going.


----------



## Onelildream

Good to hear. A cerclage might be the best thing for Cami. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Britt11

hey beautiful ladies,
finally able to log on, hope you are well
Lou- oh my gosh, excited for you tomorrow- hope we have a new little baby boy soon to talk about :hugs:

Cami- hope all is okay

i'm okay, bit of a rough day but getting through it- I amso sick of how busy work is, hope I am able to take a few days off soon
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Hey Cat, did you and OH work things out?

Thanks for the update on Cami reeds! I'm so glad she went in!


----------



## Britt11

SBB said:


> I think I'll BF to 6 months then pump... I think it's a bit weird to have a huge baby on the boob! They don't need so much milk once on solids so it would be maybe just pumping 3/4 times a day hopefully. To be honest I'm really just guessing!!
> 
> X x x

ha ha you are hilarious Suz and I feel the same way. :rofl:One of my girlfriends puts her 18 month old to her boob...lol, seems strange to me.

Hello Ellen good to see you and you as well Laura! Hope your babies are doing great.

hello Caz, thanks for checking on us, when are you joining us??!!! I hope really soon.

I see we have a new member- yeah!!
welcome Kelly! Now I am not the least far along and will have a bump buddy left.:thumbup: I was really nervous when I got my bfp too like the rest of the girls, but have faith that it will be okay because chances are it will

:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

So much for sleeping! :growlmad: I am so sick of this stupid insomnia! :growlmad:


----------



## lisaf

weee! my local zoo made news internationally now:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-12283837
And my friend is actually in the video :) (I didn't listen with sound so I dont' know if he talked at all, but he was the one feeding the giraffe the bottle)


----------



## SBB

I can't watch the video on my phone but how cute! 

Lol cat I'm glad you agree it's weird, also they have teeth by that age and this BF is painful enough thank you!!! 

Lou have you tried jess' thing, breathing deeply, letting thoughts go out of your head and just telling yourself you're going to sleep? It does work, I have to do it for a while as I keep thinking about things, but I just keep trying and keep telling myself I'm going to sleep. 

Cat did you sort things out with your OH? 

Glad cami got seen, does sound like she def needed to go' in... 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

:( sorry Lou! I'm sure that some of the insomnia is excitement?!

Well, I'm going in for my last YOUTH meeting. I'm the president, but after 4 years of service with the girls 12-18, I am finally being relieved of my duties. a new president will be taking over. woot. Relief.


----------



## camishantel

ok... well I am home now... Thank you for updating Sandi.. they did finally find his heartrate and determined it was extra discharge from a infection but I was having contractions and she could put her pinky in my cervix... they gave me meds for the infection and to stop contractions.. I am back home under orders not to do anything till I see my Dr. on friday and to come back if I have more than 4 contractions in a hour.. my Dr. will decide if they need to do the stitch.. they didnt want to do it tonight because of the infection or something..


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Glad your home Cami. GEt some rest hun. XX


----------



## camishantel

I am going to try.. I am hungry now and the catbox smell is making me gag but am not cleaning it tonight so will be using a lot of airfreshner


----------



## SBB

Glad you went in cami, let's hope he is staying put for a while yet 

X x x


----------



## camishantel

I would like at least 6 more weeks of him being put even if I am uncomfortable


----------



## Britt11

SBB said:


> I can't watch the video on my phone but how cute!
> 
> Lol cat I'm glad you agree it's weird, also they have teeth by that age and this BF is painful enough thank you!!!
> 
> Lou have you tried jess' thing, breathing deeply, letting thoughts go out of your head and just telling yourself you're going to sleep? It does work, I have to do it for a while as I keep thinking about things, but I just keep trying and keep telling myself I'm going to sleep.
> 
> Cat did you sort things out with your OH?
> 
> Glad cami got seen, does sound like she def needed to go' in...
> 
> X x x

thanks for asking Suz, yes for the most part we did, we do realize this is going to be a tough couple of months but we will get through it. He needs surgery as well and is in pain so that is affecting things not to mention his lack of sleep, and then slap in a massive reno we are living through and me being preggers working 12 hours a day and I guess we were bound to blow.
Yes I agree about the teeth thing, my gf breast fed her baby until 3!! yuck...he would go up to her when we were having coffee and try and lift her shirt...good gosh that would be a sign to me that its probably time to quit :rofl:

Cami, glad you are okay, rest up now girl, you have been through so much.

Lou- could you not be sleeping because you just might have a new baby tomorrow??!! :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

29 and 30 week bump pic after my long day at hospital now I am relaxing in bed
 



Attached Files:







2011-01-19 21.46.55.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4









2011-01-26 20.10.18.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Onelildream

Cami-Glad you and baby are ok. My sister had the stitch; cerclage. It helped her babies to stay in. I hope you make it to 36 weeks also. At least. HUGS.

AFM- hubby was 1.5 hours late home tonight. so i was late to my youth mtg. I had a total breakdown. I bawled my eyes out. Couldn't help it. Couldn't stop it. Worst was that hubs was with a customer, so he couldn't call and tell me. We just waited by the door with jackets on and ready to go for 1.5 hours!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls x

Cami- glad everything was ok honey. I like the bump! :thumbup:

Cat- glad to hear you and OH sorted it out! I'm sure it's just all the stress you're under :hugs:

Chell- sorry OH was late! Did you still get there OK in the end? X

Suz- I stuck my iPod on after my last post and listened to Jess' gentle birth recording- I fell asleep before the end! :thumbup: I can't do the breathing and relaxing thing on my own though- I can never switch my head off enough for that! I actually got quite a bit of sleep last night- about 6 hours I think! :thumbup: I would have got more if one of my dogs hadn't decided to start barking in his sleep at 3 o clock (dreaming! :dohh:) :haha:

Right I'm awake and ready for my sweep! I really hope she can manage it as I've got a bad feeling she's not going to be able to do it!! My cervix is soooo high- I can't get to it at all! :shrug:

How's everyone this morning? 
Xxxx


----------



## kcw81

good luck w the sweep today lou! I am waiting for J to tire out so we can catch a nap.


----------



## babyloulou

What time is it there Casey? X


----------



## KellyW1977

Good Luck Lou, hope all goes well xx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Kelly :hugs: I see you're 4 weeks today! :thumbup: Do you want me to add your details to the front page? Or do you want to wait until after your scan? X


----------



## laura6914

just popping on to wish you luck lou. I hope she can get to it hun. Im sure she will find away. Even messing down there if she cant do the sweep might trigger something. :hugs: let us know how you get on. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Laura :hugs: How's baby Shae? I LOVE your avatar pic of him! It's gorgeous! X


----------



## SBB

Yay for sleep lou! I also got some, sammuel went for 6 hours without a feed, he did keep waking with tummy pains so I didn't sleep through, but still :D 

I couldn't reach my cervix the day of the sweep, and the MW said she couldn't then went 'oh actually, there it is' and did the sweep and I was 2cm I think... Really hope they can do it and get things started! 

Morning everyone :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh shame he still woke up but at least it's a good sign that he's feeding better! :thumbup: 

I hope she can too! I'm gonna be so disappointed if I come away (to quote Ellen) without a good fingering!!! :lol:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

FX Lou that your MW can get the process going. XX


----------



## KellyW1977

babyloulou said:


> Thanks Kelly :hugs: I see you're 4 weeks today! :thumbup: Do you want me to add your details to the front page? Or do you want to wait until after your scan? X


Can we wait - dont want to tempt fate in anyway! However all good so far, No sign of AF :lol: xx

Just took another CB Digi and its moved to 2-3 weeks! Wooo Hoo its going the right way!


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck today Lou!:hugs: Keep us posted

Sooo glad Lili is fine Jess WHEW precious baby :0

I forgot what i just read but Cat, I emailed you hun, I'm glad today is a new day and you and dh will get through this bump in the road sweetie!:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

KellyW1977 said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Kelly :hugs: I see you're 4 weeks today! :thumbup: Do you want me to add your details to the front page? Or do you want to wait until after your scan? X
> 
> 
> Can we wait - dont want to tempt fate in anyway! However all good so far, No sign of AF :lol: xx
> 
> Just took another CB Digi and its moved to 2-3 weeks! Wooo Hoo its going the right way!Click to expand...

wow thats great Kelly, I didnt get a 2-3 weeks at 4 weeks so things are moving quickly!! :thumbup: i think I had a couple more days or so

Lou- thinking of you hon, hope everything goes well today :hugs:

thanks for the kind words ladies and the message Smile. DH and I are under a lot of stress right now and we are sometimes so hard on ourselves as well as each other. We are good now and worked through everything, so good night sleeps.

that being said Lisa, I am giving you a run for your money on crazy dreams. I had a dream that I had a boy and it was all cute and stuff at 1 month old and then all of a sudden it kept growing- by the end of the day it was over 6ft tall at one month...lol, had some weird growing disease.
gosh what happend to the nice preggo dreams :haha:


----------



## KellyW1977

now im frightened lol what if its twins :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol Kelly don't panic! I had 2-3 weeks by 14dpo and 3+ by 18dpo... There was def only one! 

Lou where are youuuuu???? Is Ben here yet? :rofl: 

I had a dream Danny had wired up London underground so someone could bomb it, I told my dad who punched Danny, then I hit my dad with a saucepan! WTF?! 

Baby Jesus weighs 10lb 11oz today!!! Little porker :D 

Cat I'm glad you sorted it out :hugs: 

Hey verna, how are you honey? :hugs: 

Think sammuel is constipated, he didn't poo at all yesterday :( am going to give him some water between feeds to help him push it out! Poor thing... He keeps doing really stinky 'bottom burps'!!! :sick: 
Did you know after a few weeks it's quite normal for a BF baby not to poop for 10 days!! Would be nice not to have to change a dirty nappy for 10 days! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Grrrr I just typed out a long message and it disappeared! :growlmad: 

Anyway.... 

I'm back!! That wasn't too bad! Just a bit uncomfortable- a lot like a smear really! Just got to see if it works now! :shrug: Good news is my cervix was favourable and is central and in a good position! I'm 90% effaced already and 1cm dilated! :thumbup: I've got another sweep on Sunday if this one doesn't do the trick- then induction the week after! :nope:

I saw a girl at the birth centre from my antenatal class who had the same due date as me! She gave birth on Monday night - jammy cow! :haha:

Kelly- that's really good getting 2-3 on a digi already! I think it took me another week to get that! :thumbup: p.s: we haven't had any twins on here yet so we are definitely due some! :winkwink: 

Cat- glad you and OH have sorted things out. You sound like you have a lot of stress to deal with! Try and de-stress if you can :hugs:

Suz- was it your first sweep that worked? X

Hi Verna :hi: Hi Sandi :hi: Hi everyone else- how's everyone today? Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- poor Sammuel! :-( He is having some trouble with his poor belly! Poor little thing! Is gripe water supposed to help?? X


----------



## SBB

Yeh I might try gripewater, but infacol should help but I don't think it has. I think it's the formula that's upset him maybe... Am now only BF so hope that will sort it...

Yep lou my 1st sweep worked. Are you feeling anything at all? Good news it's all looking ready. Exciting!!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

HI lou, glad the sweep went well! Wonder if it will kick start something soon!

Suz I have heard that too about baby not pooping for a week at least and it being normal! keep feeding that little fattie and he is bound to let out a big stinky poo. They say as long as its still runny loooking like normal there isn't anything to worry about, altho I Can't imagine going a week!

Cat I hope you and DH are doing better, I am sure preggo hormones don't help any of the issues you guys argue over! 

Hi Verna honey how are you?

OK so jimmy takes naps usually after big crying spells and after meals and they last about 1 to 3 hours, so I am getting inthe habit of just when he starts putting on the sleep face to change him and swaddle him quickly and shove him in the crib and go DIVE into bed to try to sleep for as long as he does. IF I can get an hour every nap he takes I should be able to get more than 3 hours of sleep each day. I tried this yesterday and as long as he doesn't mind sleeping in his crib in his room, which so far he doesn't, then this could work. 

You guys the inlaws are coming tonight. I am trying not to think about it, they are staying for 3 days. I hope they don't expect entertainment and I hope they respect my privacy while I am upstairs with the baby at my milking station. It leaves you feeling quite vulnerable to sit there with your boobs hanging out with the horns on them milking away, I don't even like DH to look at my while I am doing it! I wish they would not have to stay overnight at our house but theres nothing I can do so grin and bear it.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Casey! I feel sorry for you! Make OH entertain them!! :thumbup:

Suz- no I'm not feeling anything as yet! Keeping myhopes up though as I know the 1st sweep worked for both you and Jess! :thumbup: 

One thing I wish the midwife would stop doing is scaring me over his size! :-( Yet again i got the "I can't believe how long he is" and "you're going to have to do some serious pushing to get this one out" from her!!!!! Talk about scaring me!! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Well Lou maybe it won't be so bad then, if she makes you think its gonna be really bad then you will be pleasantly surprised!!

Yeah DH better entertain them and cook for them and talk to them!!


----------



## KellyW1977

SBB - thanks! as much as I would love to be your first twin clomid graduate ill be more than happy with just the one! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Kelly- spoilsport! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Suz that is funny that you call Sam's farts a butt burp. My baby "sharts" all the time and it is best to wait after the first one to change him cuz he usually has like 5 more in the wings. the worst is when you get them all changed and cleaned up and comfy and then another big shart happens. haha. tmi.


----------



## kcw81

Kelly is this your first?


----------



## KellyW1977

kcw81 said:


> Kelly is this your first?

Hi Yes its my first and HB 3rd, he has 2 children D12 & S15 from his previousmarraige, We met when they were 4 and 6!! his son Jason came to live with us in dec 2006 and has stayed ever since, his daughter still ives with her mum leicester.

Very nervous as you can imagine! x


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-Glad it all went well. I really hope by tonight you are meeting Ben. As for last night, I got there 30 mins before we were done. I couldn't even stop crying. I had to have someone else take over and come and get the keys from my house to get supplies out of our closet. I am just so relieved that after Sunday I am done!

KC-at least it's only 3 days. Even if it's 3 days of hell, 3 days is easy enough to handle, right? I hope it all flies by and they are gone quickly. I hate company when I have a new baby.

Well, last night was my night from hell. Thankful it's over. Tonight I'm going to a fondue party. Girl's Night Out. I'm pretty excited. Hopefully I can get some decent rest before then. I'm soooo tired.


----------



## KellyW1977

babyloulou said:


> Kelly- spoilsport! :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: sorry! :flower:


----------



## SBB

Shart?! :rofl: is that a shit/fart?!?! :rofl: 

That's great you cam get some sleep in Casey :happydance: keep doing it! I am going to try sammuel in his room in his cot as we haven't tried that yet. 

Come on fatty Ben!!! Lol don't worry I'm sure he won't be THAT big, like casey said hopefully you'll be surprised.... 

Kirsty allsopp pushed a 14lber out of her foof :wacko: according to the health visitor today! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

14 lbs. OMGosh. VOMIT. That's HUUUUUUUUGE!


----------



## SBB

Sorry you had such a crappy night chell :hugs: 

Oh casey I forgot to comment about the inlaws - I am sure they'll respect your privacy - most people do when it comes to BF... I feel sorry for you :( I'm sure they'll know how tired you are though and maybe even help out with washing and stuff...

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

I am trying to imagine....My ds was almost 8 lbs. That is almost double what he weighed. I thought HE was a porker.


----------



## lisaf

morning ladies! :)
No crazy dreams to report from last night, lol though you girls are having your fair share! 

We met another doula last night. Liked her quite a bit, but I was a little put off by some of her pushiness, DH thought she was more experienced (which I agree with). Ugh, its going to be a tough choice and we still need to meet 1-2 more.

My mom emailed me to tell me that my uncle dropped off a bunch more stuff (some of it was stuff I definitely DIDNT want like baby einstien dvds....) anyway we have like no space at our house and I'm not sure I even want a hiking backpack but I asked my mom to hold onto it for me until the baby was old enough to use it. Her reply? 'ok, but I really have to start getting rid of this stuff sometime!'
I don't know whether to laugh hysterically or get really irritated! SHE is the one who stored everything for 30 years without being asked... she's the one who kept stuff that I never asked her to! GRRR, lol!


----------



## lisaf

lol I picture a 14lb newborn like a little baby hulk... ripping through a typical newborn vest/onesie :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks, Suz. I was just super emotional, and HATE being late...esp an hour and a half! Then this little acrobat in my belly was rolling around all night and waking me up from a dead sleep. STINKER!

Am I in the 3rd trimester yet? When does that happen? 24.5 weeks?


----------



## lisaf

27 weeks I think Chell


----------



## Onelildream

Oh. That's a load of crap. lol

Lisa-your mom is being silly. holds on to it for 30 yr and suddenly has the urge to get rid of it??? WTH?


----------



## SBB

Yep 27 weeks I think chell... 

Lisa that's funny about your mum, but I can see why it would be annoying! 

X x x


----------



## camishantel

ugh morning ladies.. 
Lou hope little ben makes his apperance soon.... I am trying to rest but not too easy this has been a bad morning.. started at 6am with the neighbor who ran his car through his garage had someone out here fixing it(they are stillk fixing it) anyway it is right under my bedroom so I woke up to what sounded like a earthquake with them screwing and drilling and whatever for the new garage door... then decided I would go get my breakfast so I could get away from the noise for a minute well went to put my shoes on and the cat must have gotten scared because she had PEED in my shoe...


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: Sorry Cami but that just made me laugh so much! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

awww Lou you'll be fine... maybe... ahhaaa... Better you than me though... but seriously if the baby is too big surely they will do a C-section.

Aww Hi Suz ... Hi Casey .. girls I am fine, just dtd every day now to hopefully make the HSG worth while :) oH Casey hun have dh entertain the in-laws.... and clean the house, and cook dinner... LOL

Come on Lou... "YOU CAN DO IT"


----------



## SBB

Sorry cami me too :rofl: poor puss cat :( 
Hope you get some rest... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Lol... I have no idea what my mom is thinking.... she saved the most ridiculous crap... carefully wrapped it in tissue etc. I ask her to hang onto something for a few extra months, maybe a year max and suddenly I'm the one burdening HER lol!!!
I could have told her years ago the stuff I'd want her to save and she could have cleared it out.

Things like that creepy peek-a-boo plastic clown crib toy? Yeah, you can toss that mom! Cheap rubber squeaky toys? no thanks! ET doll that is disintegrating? Hmm, thats a toughie, let me think about it! :haha:


----------



## camishantel

at least it was the shoes I was going to get rid of... the only reason I liked them was I could slide them on so no bending involved but they are so old the lining in them is gone and the bottoms have no tread left so I slide if I go from wet to like tile or something... but still I was already mad from getting woke up by the garage people then just wanted to get out so go to slide on my shoe and my foot and sock gets soaked.. ugh... is kinda funny cause not sure how she managed to get it just in the shoe and not on the floor by the shoe but still was not at the time


----------



## lisaf

Casey - I'm sure the baby will be entertainment enough for the inlaws! :)

Cami - if it keeps happening, it might be a UTI... 
one of my cats will pee when scared, but he has to be truly terrified... like trapped in a corner when we're trying to catch him etc.


----------



## Onelildream

bahahaha. Ewwww.


----------



## camishantel

not a UTI she gets scared easily by really loud noises and I almost peed myself when it started this morning as I was asleep and seriously was soooooooo loud I live in Condo right above the garage


----------



## lisaf

aw, lol.... poor kitty then! But I do admire her talent for getting it just in the shoe!

One of our cats decided he/she likes peeing on the bathroom rug. We kept washing it, using the enzyme cleaners etc, but it kept happening. I thought it might be a complaint that the litter box was too dirty but we took the rug away and the peeing stopped so I'm not sure what the issue was, lol...


----------



## camishantel

she will be on bags if left on the floor or clothes if her litterbox is dirty or if she is feeling lazy or on the couch so when we are not up the couch cushions get put up and it gives me reason to keep everything clean but she has never peed on shoes... bathroom doors stay closed because she will pee on rigs too...she is old


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope ur all well lou he will soon be her hun dont worry about labour hun u will be fine lv well i have been he gym today don a hpt and it was n so going to wait till 11 or 12 dpo x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Caz- it's still too early to test honey- you're not out yet :hugs:

Well girls I feel so, so sick! :sick: I keep heaving! I think I must have a bug after all! :cry:


----------



## lisaf

hey... maybe its labor? You're getting the clear-out from the top end?


----------



## SBB

I hope you haven't got a bug :( especially if you might go into labour imminently! 

Maybe it's a sign of labour? :lol: 

Caz FX you'll still get that bfp! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

God I hope so Lisa! I hope I'm not getting a sickness bug just before I'm giving birth! That would be crap!! It's so weird I feel almost sea-sick! It's like a constant travel sickness! :sick:


----------



## lisaf

hmmm, I know many pregnant women report not feeling well before labor starts... hoping its just manifesting as seasickness for you?


----------



## KellyW1977

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope ur all well lou he will soon be her hun dont worry about labour hun u will be fine lv well i have been he gym today don a hpt and it was n so going to wait till 11 or 12 dpo x x x

Caz i didnt get P until 12dpo fmu I tested at 10 & 11 and they were bfn xxx your still in with a chance xx


----------



## caz & bob

lou my niece was like that wanting to be sick and feeling sick before she went in to labour so he might come soon fx x x x


----------



## SBB

Come on BENJAMIN!!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry, Lou. I do recall heaving during labor with my dd. Are you having contractions? Some times that pain can do it to you also. I hope it's a good sign, and not the flu. :( HUGS.


----------



## babyloulou

No i have no pains at all- not even a niggle!! Just nausea :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## SBB

I'm off to sleep, probably not for long! Lou I hope something starts soon, text me if it does! I'll be awake in the night no doubt :dohh: 

Night all x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Night, Suz!

Lou-ugh. I HATE being sick! I'm soooo sorry.


----------



## camishantel

lou sorry your not feeling well but hope it is a sign of labor for you and not you being ill...


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks girls- still haven't been sick just feel it! :sick: I've just come downstairs to have some toast to see if it makes me feel better! I can feel sharp feelings between my legs so I think he "may" be engaging more :shrug: 

I will text you if anything happens Suz (and post on here) xxx


----------



## camishantel

yay.. I need something exciting to happen while i am stuck doing nothing :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lol, well after reading one girls' birth story how she just had dull achey period cramps... and didn't believe they were contractions... I kind of think its possible feeling sick could actually be mild contractions. I say that because I never ever really had period cramps... I just felt kind of sick and would either get the runs or feel nauseous.


----------



## babyloulou

I should be so bloody lucky Lisa!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lol, me too! :rofl:
but hey, SOMEONE out there does get that lucky, so why not you? ;)
Even if its not contractions, maybe its a sign that things are tensing up down there, and labor is just around the corner :)


----------



## babyloulou

Well we can but hope! :thumbup: I am quite happy that she said I'm 90% effaced though as apparently that is really good to be that effaced before labour! Means my cervix is thinned out nicely! :thumbup:


----------



## camishantel

yay.

my tummy hurts and I am hungry and I don't know what I want as I have nothing in the house so I have to leave to get something but really don't want fast food ugh.. nothing sounds good...


----------



## lisaf

anything you can have delivered cami?
I find getting salads from fast food places to be a good compromise when fast food doesn't sound that great.
You could also maybe call in to a restaurant for pickup?


----------



## camishantel

yeah I just have to figure out what sounds good... and I hate salad from fast food places around here as they are always soggy and gross... there is a Pasta house but it's so expensive and there is a ginghams but I can't find the number and only delivery around here is Pizza which just sounds like it would make me sick or chinese which makes me puffy


----------



## babyloulou

I'd go for a nice thin crispy pizza with mushrooms and chilli! Yum!


----------



## camishantel

my tummy just doesn't feel good... I am still cramping from the internal at the hospital yesterday which is (tmi) making my bowels not so nice today


----------



## lisaf

hey cami, what do you do for bras? (I'm about to leave work so will check back for an answer when I'm home) I'm kind of assuming you might have run into some of the same issues as me since I'm not a small girl by any means and you're in the US too.
I know we're not supposed to wear wires anymore which limits things a LOT.
I am busting out of the largest size at motherhood maternity... I managed to get a wire-free one from lane bryant but it gives me no separation and wont' be any good for nursing etc.

The only good online places I've found where I like the look and can find lots of positive feedback just don't go big enough... mainly in the band. I think I'm wearing like a 42 F right now and probably need to go up a cup size again.... 
any suggestions?


----------



## camishantel

I ordered some nursing bras from a UK site that delivers worldwide.. hotmilk I believe they have some really nice nursing bras and I also got some stretchy sleep type nursing bras from target online not sure what size target goes up to but I know if they were not stretchy they would not fit... ummm oh and avenue is a plus size store here as well they don't have nursing bras that I know of but they do have the bigger sizes


----------



## camishantel

https://www.barenecessities.com/Nursing-Bras-Full-Figure-Bras_catalog_nxs,47,style,12.htm here is a site lisa


----------



## camishantel

https://www.nursingbra-shop.co.uk/search.asp?types=HotMilk&gclid=CO_Qm4_k26YCFUdrKgodDRdO2A


----------



## NurseKel

Lou, it's sounding really promising honey. I can't wait til Ben gets here for you.
To all the newest moms...keep hanging in there. It will get better. Cade has slowly been adjusting his own sleep schedule and is now asleep by 9 and sleeps til 8. The first weeks feel impossible at times but it does get much easier. 
Welcome Kelly! Congrats!
Hi Verna and Caz. Fingers crossed for both you ladies.
I miss conversing with you ladies lots. I do keep up daily just don't take time to post.
Chell, sorry about your neighbor. You sound frantically busy so be sure you're getting enough rest.
Britt, same for you! Your work schedule makes me tired just thinking about it. Lol
Cami, glad things seem to be okay for you at the moment. Having went through all the preterm labor problems myself, my best advice is rest when you can and drink tons and tons of water. Oh and of course, take the medicine even though it makes you feel like you're heart is racing ninety miles an hour.


----------



## lisaf

Thanks cami! I'll check those out!


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Lisa. Sorry I forgot about ya. I did however realize you are noow cooking an eggplant and you're down to double digits! Whoop!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls xx

How are you Kel? How's baby Cade? X

Hey Sonya!! :hi: Just seen you're online- how are you? Any news from you honey? X

Well still nothing here! 5 days overdue and counting......


----------



## SBB

:growlmad: come on baby Ben :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Suz! How was last night's sleep? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Im on my new laptop and it is loverly............yes my new laptop is so darn loverly hehehe!

Well snuffle pig Pearl is asleep after a super long walk, she was again trying not to sleep so I bit the bullet and the feelin unwell and took her out for an hr. I mansged to have lunch and express too! Hurrah!

Lou, I hope ben appears soon for you! I flippin know well how you will be feelin xxx

Suz - hows things going for you honey??? xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oo did you express in public? That's brave! :thumbup: Yay for the new laptop! :dance:

I don't even feel pregnant anymore! Where's my frigging baby!?!? :shrug: :haha:


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies, How are you all. I haven't posted in ages but I do keep popping over to see how you are all doing. I'm sorry to see you are still waiting Lou. Hopefully the little tinker will make his appearance soon. x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Emma! I hope you're ok my love xx :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies, just checking in on Lou :)

:wave: to you lovely moms and soon to be moms :)
AFM POSITIVE OPK today, I swear my body is freaken CLOCK WORK! cd16 on the nose!


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Verna! That is one organised body! Get on it! :sex:


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> Morning ladies, just checking in on Lou :)
> 
> :wave: to you lovely moms and soon to be moms :)
> AFM POSITIVE OPK today, I swear my body is freaken CLOCK WORK! cd16 on the nose!

ha ha, didnt I say that to you yesterday "Verna, you should get a positive opk tomorrow" :) ha ha, its a little sad when I know someone's cycle that well :rofl:


babyloulou said:


> Morning girls xx
> 
> How are you Kel? How's baby Cade? X
> 
> Hey Sonya!! :hi: Just seen you're online- how are you? Any news from you honey? X
> 
> Well still nothing here! 5 days overdue and counting......

 oh my gosh Baby Ben please make your entrance!!



Rudeollie said:


> Im on my new laptop and it is loverly............yes my new laptop is so darn loverly hehehe!
> 
> Well snuffle pig Pearl is asleep after a super long walk, she was again trying not to sleep so I bit the bullet and the feelin unwell and took her out for an hr. I mansged to have lunch and express too! Hurrah!
> 
> Lou, I hope ben appears soon for you! I flippin know well how you will be feelin xxx
> 
> Suz - hows things going for you honey??? xxx

nice to see you Ellen, glad you were able to get outside


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Britt I like how well we all know each others ins and outs on here, there is nothing wrong with knowing when we are ov'ing etc!

Well I just called to make my 6 week check app and was told its now done at 8 weeks, along with Pearls injections..............so do I just jump on the sex wagon when I feel like it then or what???????? I was waiting til I had been seen by the gp!


----------



## babyloulou

Hmm that's a difficult one Ellen because you are supposed to get the physical all clear first aren't you I think? But then I suppose you would know if anything was wrong as you would be in pain....? :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

Exactly Lou - I didnt really feel like saying to the receptionist "well hubby and I are off for a dirty weekend at week 6 so Id rather be seen before then " hahahaha But I may have to make an appointment to say just that!

Ive had a feel around and stuff and everything feels ok and "normal"...........Albeit a little dry frm the booby feeding but Ive got a stack load of pressed havent i? hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

I'd just do it Ellen!! :winkwink:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou I think I will! I just hope my hotmilk lingere from brandalley arrives on time............Nothing says sexy like leaking breasts hahahaha!


----------



## lisaf

I thought the checkup was to make sure your cervix was closed enough for sex?

Can't believe you're still waiting lou!!

Had a dream last night that DH and I decided to take our newborn baby to the mall (in my dream our baby was a girl... guess my subconsicious is still in denial :rofl:). Anyway, we went out with family (extended family I haven't seen in a few years no less) and my aunt asked me to keep an eye on her teenage daughter too. It was raining outside so our baby was getting wet and screaming. So when we got the to mall we went looking for a raincover for the stroller and a few other things. By the time we bought our stuff, we both realized we walked away and just left our baby somewhere. We found our baby with mall security and they didn't want to give her back because we were such bad parents :dohh:
They gave her back but gave us a big lecture about how you cant' be forgetful when you're a parent etc.... which is about when I realized that I didn't keep an eye on the teenager like I was supposed to :dohh:

Anyway, the rest of the dream was basically about us being totally incompetent parents.


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, I am posting my bump pic from a week and a half ago, I am a bit bigger than that now, but not overly big (I do feel small for 18 weeks and it makes me a bit worried). That being said DH does not know how to take a flattering pic, and doesnt realize I guess that you dont just need to have my arm and stomach in a picture, you can back up a little and have more in the pic! :rofl:
I am going in for the 19 week scan in just over a week. Care to place your official bets for boy or girl before I find out? :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







16-3bump.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SBB

I didn't know you had to get the all clear before sex! I won't be shagging for a good while yet! 

Baby Jesus did a tiny poo earlier, but other than that he hasn't poo'd in 2 days! He went 4-5 hours without feeding last night, but was crying every 10 mins cos his tummy hurt :( 

We have been out to the shops today! Woohoo! 

Come on Ben... I stopped feeling pregnant at the end too! 
X x x


----------



## lisaf

lots of women don't wait for the all-clear, lol .... if you do the math on some of those who get pregnant right away, its clear they must have gotten busy the minute post-partum bleeding stopped! :rofl:

sorry Jesus isn't doing so well Suz!!

Cat - you look fine for 18 weeks!! Lots of the bigger bump pics on BnB are girls who are on their 2nd+ pregnancy. My mom said she didn't show until 5 months pregnant with her first and with her 2nd she showed almost right away.


----------



## Britt11

thanks Lisa, would you like to place your official guess? boy/girl?
thanks for playing along :) hee hee


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz, Pearl only poos every 5-6 days.........Has Sammuel had much formula - could that be blocking him up a little??

I give Pearl a little leg work out when shes struggling to pop one out lol! I make her legs cycle hehehe!

Its great ecasping from the house isnt it?

Cat, you are so neat honey! Im gonna go against the grain and say girl for you xx


----------



## lisaf

Cat, I'm still guessing girl... technically I don't think the bump shape is a predictor until the end of pregnancy and is better for if you're team yellow etc.
BUT, I still get the girl vibe from you with the nub and even with your bump etc :)


----------



## babyloulou

Cat- I'm going with the stats and guessing boy!! :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen-not going against medical advice, but if you feel good, I say GO FOR IT. My sister and her hubby bd'd 3 days after she delivered bc he had to go back to Iraq; she said she was fine. I'm thinking 6 weeks is the usual, so if I were you, I would. No pressure tho.
Lou-I hope something gets going soon....
Cat-I'm guessing a girl.

well, off to shower and get the kids ready for the day. We have been SUPER busy. Tomorrow is the funeral for my neighbor. I will be able to talk to the family more, but initially the family has declined our offer to take the teen.


----------



## Onelildream

:sick: I just took a shower...my sore throat has turned in to chills and vomiting. All within 20 mins. awesome. I think my dad gave me the flu! :( NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SBB

Poor you chell I hope you feel better :hugs: 

Ellen he did have some formula, but just boob for 3 days now... Think the formula probably did it though... Have given him some water to try and get things moving... 
That's great you don't have to deal with poo nappies for a few days! We do the cycling leg thing too... 

Cat I'm gonna say girl, based on the nub. Can't tell much from the bump pic! My bump didn't come out til later either, I think yours looks fine. Very neat! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi guys, sorry I've been a bit rubbish at being on here. Things are a bit crazy with visitors and trying to keep Lili feeding etc. 

Cat, I'm gonna say girl. Bout time we had another one! Also dint worry about your neat bump... Even just before birth my bump was compact and smaller than I'd hoped!!

Lou, good work on the thinning cervix!! That'll be the visualisation for you!! See if you can beat my 4 hours!! Hoping Ben makes an appearance soon!!

Chel, look after yourself honey. Chicken soup and vitamin C!! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

And chell, 3 days after birth?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! OH MY GOD!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, apparently brown sugar dissolved in water or fruit juice can help get things moving. Hope he gets unbunged soon. :hugs: 

Lili is still not interested in the boob in anyway and is taking forever to take a bottle on the pro breast feeding teat. She's looking a little more jaundice again so I switch to the easier teat just to get the fluid in to her. But I fear it's to the detriment of any breast feeding that might happen...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh and Suz, I'm with you, it's gonna be a fair while before there is any bd-ing in this house... I've only just stopped walkingvlike John Wayne!! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

awww Cat thats a lovely pic hun,,,, I'm going to say boy... I don't know why I just feel a boy...


----------



## SBB

Aw jess I'm sure she'll be fine... We fed Sammuel with a tommee yippee bottle, it's so easy for him to get the milk, but he's learned to BF again. She will learn, just be aware it won't be that easy and you'll need a lot of patience with it, and it'll be fine. Once her appetite increases you could try only letting her feed from the boob, hopefully if she's hungry enough she'll take it :shrug: 
It's not easy :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: Verna how are you hon? Xx :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Oh and Suz, I'm with you, it's gonna be a fair while before there is any bd-ing in this house... I've only just stopped walkingvlike John Wayne!! :rofl:

:rofl: if I stand too long I still walk like John Wayne!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Suz, I'm going to go to the breastfeeding workshop at the hospital on Monday and will persevere with offering her the boob. I'm sure you're right and when she's through the jaundice and her appetite is better she might be more interested in the breast.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well yayy weekend woopp think i am going to have 2 bulmers tonight x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no chell honey! You take super care honey.............Thats how quick it hit me too! Doh!

Suz hope the water helps him out...............The pooey nappy thing is a bonus btu a pain in another cos Paul freaks out when she doesnt poo lol! He texts me asking for turd updates hahaha x

Just gonna give my electirc pump a whirl, now Ive banked up one booby of milk - my supply drecreased thanks to my meds for my cold and sore throat so Ive been chugging tea to get it built back up.............Dont even liek tea!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, my top tip for expressing if you can manage it is to hold Pearl at the same time... Has an amazing effect on your supply!! Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks jess i'll try it.............now im not manually pumping xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Jess hun Im fine sweetie, just got my +ov today so bding like a mad woman for all of us :)

How are you hows the beautiful lil Lilly? We need to see updated photos of the babies girls.... I want to see how much they have changed :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Just ordered one of these... https://www.expressyourselfmums.co....292&name=Medela-Supplemental-Nursing-System


----------



## babyloulou

Wow that's clever Jess!! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay for +ve Ov Verna. Keeping everything crossed for you. Xx

Here's a photo of Lili from the hospital the other day
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/1fbdf545.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

And here's one from today
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/538fc874.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

babyloulou said:


> Wow that's clever Jess!! :thumbup:

Hopefully it will help! Xx


----------



## lisaf

thats interesting!
I can see it being very helpful for getting babies interested etc....
I kind of misunderstood it at first... it said to help adoptive mothers and I thought it was to simulate breastfeeding for adoptive mothers which totally creeped me out... but upon re-reading I see it said to help adoptive moms produce milk :dohh:
Sounds like a neat device! Wish I had known about it for my friend with supply issues!!!


----------



## SBB

That's a good idea jess! 

Ellen do you pump during the day for night feeds? 

Verna enjoy your :sex:!! :lol:

X x x


----------



## SBB

Aw what a cutie jess!! I'll post some pics soon x x x


----------



## lisaf

goregous pics Jess!


----------



## babyloulou

I saw those piccys on Facebook Jess- she's so beautiful :flower:


----------



## Peach Blossom

lisaf said:


> thats interesting!
> I can see it being very helpful for getting babies interested etc....
> I kind of misunderstood it at first... it said to help adoptive mothers and I thought it was to simulate breastfeeding for adoptive mothers which totally creeped me out... but upon re-reading I see it said to help adoptive moms produce milk :dohh:
> Sounds like a neat device! Wish I had known about it for my friend with supply issues!!!

Yeah it's an interesting idea. Medela are thehospital approved supplier here in the UK so they have a lot more of this kind of stuff to help breast feeding etc as they have more money for research. Hoping it will do the trick with Lili. Will let you all know if it works! Also ordered a feeding cup from Medela as it can help prevent nipple confusion! Will try anything to be honest!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks girls. I think she's pretty cute too!! :D


----------



## lisaf

let us know for sure! If it does, I'll have to see if its available here and spread the word!


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess she has GREAT taste......Pearl has the hungry caterpillar outfit too hehehe

Yeah Suz, I pump a few time during the day for night and then when she has the night feeds pump then to stop me gettin massive sore boobs.


----------



## Smile4me

OMG she is absolutely perfect!!! What a wonderful bundle of Joy!!!


----------



## SBB

That's cool Ellen, I'd quite like to do that. Good you pump at night too, our bodies only produce prolactin at night so it's important to pump/feed at night to keep up supply... Apparently!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I didn't know that about night milk Suz... I pump every time I feed Lili even at night, which is at least every 3 hours!!


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, ladies. Good news. No fever yet, vomiting has subsided. I THINK (fingers crossed) it was just a breakfast that didn't sit well with me??? Hopefully the flu stays FAR FAR away from me and the kids.
I'm going to nap just to make sure.

Jess-She's wonderful. I love the pictures. ;)


----------



## SBB

That's good chell I hope there's no more vomiting! 

Yeh jess that's what the health visitor told me the other day... Baby Jesus tends to feed very roughly between 12-2am then 4-6am so I only get 2 night feeds in... Hope that's enough! X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz thats the exact times that Pearl feeds too!!! 


Shes just been a reet bigger to get down tonight tho - and then I found an article on "frequency feeding" and apparently at weeks 2-3 this habit kicks in where they feed at odd times and even after having the normal feeds............You are supposed to give in and give the boob so it boosts your supply and then the week after the feeding subsides...............It had BEST be that whats happenin hahaha x


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies! hows it going. I am typing one handed again. so I am going to try one of those bras that lets you be hands free while pumping. I need that cuz when J cries and I have to pump I cant help him and it sucks - here is the bra

https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/products/pump-accessories/529/easy-expression-bustier

I am actually excited for when I am all healed & can dtd w dh again - it feels like so long. how are you all feeling about dtding?

whats up w lou today?

any advice on how to get the hemroid to shrink? My friend told me she got it and it never went away! crap!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Casey xxx Personally I cannot wait! Its been sooooooooooooo long since we just dtd for dtd sake u know? Not ttc etc...........I am gonna have so much fun lol! dont expect it to last long like but hey hahaha

Hmmmm Im gonna txt lou and see how she is!

Not much help but I only know of creams for hemarroids...........You tried any??x


----------



## babyloulou

Nowt happening here Casey- apart from a very, very faint back ache! I think that it may be from bouncing on my ball though rather than anything else! :lol:

That bra has just made me laugh so much! I love the last picture when she is stood up on the phone! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I'm here Ellen! :hi:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Lou! I was just about to hit send and saw your post...............Bad ben for keeping us waiting. He joins the bad baby club with pearl xx shes wearing a leather jacket and got a motorbike already hehehe x


----------



## babyloulou

We must NEVER let them go out on a date together Ellen!! They would definitely break curfew and not come in on time! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

I've heard you can get the same hands-free benefit from taking a cheap sports bra and cutting holes in it, lol!


----------



## kcw81

I heard that too lisa but I think it would be nice to just have this little bustier that you can on and off zip it so you don't have to pull it over your head. 

that pic is funny with the lady on the phone! dude milking your own boobs is really funny looking. lou that is crazy still nothing happening! I thought you would go early, before me remember?

Ellen me too, dtding just for the sake of dtd! fun.


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, I think its worth the money to pay for a bra that does it... but maybe if I had a B-cup or even a D I'd think it was great to go the cheap route, lol.
But with my 'girls' here, I want all the support I can get.
Hell, the one nursing bra I tried on that had circle cut-outs... well... my boobs tried to jump out through the holes... it was very funny/sad.


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa :haha: I have this image of wriggling boobs trying to escape! :haha:

Casey- yes I've got to admit I was so worried about him being premature like I was that I never considered he might be late! :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

I know lou I was worried too for you a little. So this is a good thing. Heck you aren't even as late as ellen was are you?

Lisa I got DDs right now so maybe this bustier isn't going to work quite right, I don't have the perkiest of boobs in fact they are drooping lower and lower by the day, its nasty! I am definitely looking to get a boob lift when this is all said and done. wish they weren't so dang expensive, not sure if I can justify the cost when we have a little one's college ed to worry about!


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- no Ellen went to 42 weeks and was induced! (she had a sweep that didn't work earlier on) Suz went to dead on 41 weeks to the day if I remember rightly and her sweep worked. Jess went over too and her sweep worked for her. I'm 40+5 today so not quite a week over yet. I have another sweep on Sunday hopefully x


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> Lisa :haha: I have this image of wriggling boobs trying to escape! :haha:
> 
> Casey- yes I've got to admit I was so worried about him being premature like I was that I never considered he might be late! :dohh:

Lol... it was more like my giant boobs sprouted little boobs :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

cool, just a couple days then and that might do it. xxoo


----------



## SBB

Jess was early I thought? Had a sweep about 37/38 weeks and it worked...
I was a week over exactly yup! 

That bra thing is funny! Do you not find you need to massage your boobs when pumping? Although you still could and at least have one hand free... Otherwise holding the pump and massaging uses both hands. 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is well I haven't been on been with my family my Uncle's visitation was yesterday and the funeral today. He is finally resting in peace. 

Any news I need caught up on? I see all the booby talk. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah sorry - Suz is right- Jess was early! I just remembered her sweep was successful so was thinking she'd gone over! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Sandi :hugs: Glad he is at peace :hugs: xxx


----------



## lisaf

Sandi - I can't think of anything vital that has happened... some babies still dealing with a bit of jaundice... Lou is still waiting as you see!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Lisa. :) 

:hugs: Lou. I guess sweep didn't work?? Will you get another?


----------



## babyloulou

No not so far Sandi! They say up to 48 hours after but I don't hold out much hope as it'll be 48 hours tomorrow morning! I have another sweep on Sunday hopefully. I'll be 41 weeks exactly then so will hopefully be more successful xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

He is keeping his mommy waiting...we sure have some ornery clomid babies. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

We sure have! :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

These clomid babies are very badly behaved - even after they're out, with their jaundice, colic, not feeding properly to name but a few!! Baby Jesus is currently refusing to sleep, having been feeding in dribs and drabs all night :( 
Am sleeping in the bed tonight as it's the weekend! :happydance: 

He did another v small poo - still doing very stinky bottom burps though :haha: 

Sandi I'm glad he is at peace :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So we make spoiled rotten babies from the start!! LOL


----------



## SBB

Yep!! 

Lou, go to sleep. It's an order! You could go into labour any time now and you need to be rested. Put your iPod on with the hypnotic thingy and get to sleep! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I can't sleep though! :nope: I have an upset stomach now and can't get off the toilet! I'd love to think it's a sign but I've been getting it loads over the last couple of weeks and it hasn't meant anything! :shrug:

What do you mean you're sleeping in the bed because it's the weekend Suz? That's confused me.....


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yep, I was early, 37+2, had a sweep and 64 hours later gave birth! Fingers crossed, Lou, that things happen for you soon. Xx :hugs:

Casey, my top tip for haemorrhoids is germaloids cream and (warning TMI) pushing them back inside... I'm finally feeling "normal" back there!!! :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hope your having a good cleaning out Lou and the next belly ache is your little man coming! FX


----------



## SBB

Lou how are you feeling now? 

I have been sleeping on the sofa with baby Jesus so Danny can get sleep and go to work... But cos it's the weekend he doesn't need sleep so we slept in the bed. Baby Jesus was reasonably settled so think we can move back to the bedroom permanently... The thing is I get annoyed with Danny cos he just sleeps through it all, when I'm on the sofa I don't mind! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning xx

Suz- yeah I think my OH would sleep through it all too! A quick elbow in the ribs sorts that out though! :haha:

I really wanted a lie-in this morning to make up for my lack of sleep but my terrier decided to go mental at 9 o clock when the post arrived! :cry: It was the architect plans for our cottage being delivered! They've now been ripped and covered in teeth marks! :rofl: 

Still nothing happening here baby wise! :shrug:


----------



## SBB

I tend to kick him then pretend it's cos he was snoring! :haha: 

Damn dog! Doesn't he know you need your sleep?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He's a bloody menace!! :haha: Even my Labrador often looks pissed off with all the terrier's noise! :haha: 

Right I am now officially bored!! I'm sick of being pregnant now! OH just tried to initiate baby inducing sex and I ended up saying "get off" and crying! :lol: I can't be arsed to even keep trying to induce labour now! Too much effort! X


----------



## SBB

We know how you feel :hugs: 

I don't think any of the tricks work anyway. Unfortunately he will just come when he wants to :( sorry I know that's annoying! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm going to go on a long dog walk with OH in a minute- hopefully that will at least encourage him to turn the right way and drop down if nothing else!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Lou. Try going in to self hypnosis and having a conversation with him letting him know you're definitely ready for him to come now. I did that with Lili as I wanted her to come under her own steam rather than be forced out by an induction. :hugs:

OH is a bit off today. Lili sicks up everytime he feeds her and she's still looking yellow so he's worried that he's doing something wrong. It's strange to see him all unsure and anxious cos he's usually so self assured and confident. He also can't relax when she's in the bednest when we're in bed because he worries about the noises she's making. That is slightly more understandable as a couple of years ago our 4 month old nephew aspirated on milk in his sleep and we almost lost him. He was on hospital for months and it was very stressful. I'm not sure how to reassure him without patronising him...


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless him Jess!! I can imagine my OH is going to be terrified of everything and scared of doing something wrong too! I'm sure he'll get more confident as she gets less delicate :hugs: 

I will have a lie down with the hypnosis thingymijig when I get back from our walk xx


----------



## SBB

I think that's partly it jess cos she's so small and delicate. I don't know how to suggest you reassure him :shrug: 

Ok I have a way way tmi question for those who've popped the babies out. I just had a shower and cleaned my foofy bits, in the entrance to my vagina I could feel something, like a round bit, I've looked in the mirror and where the foof would normally be quite closed, it's pretty open and there's something protruding! It's sort of like a round thing. Help, I feel sick! Is this normal? I really don't think so. What the fuck is it?! I'm going to call the midwife. :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hmmm... Wierd Suz... I've not braved a feel down there to compare... Could it be prolapsed uterus? X


----------



## SBB

What is that? I don't like the sound of it!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Shit I googled it, am 99% sure that's what it is. I get such a heavy feeling if standing or walking too long, and I was out for a while yesterday. 

GREAT!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I called labour ward I need to go to a&e. :cry: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Suz!! You're having such a rubbish time! :cry: It's so unfair! :hugs: I'm sure they'll sort it for you honey :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr all well i am ruff today not drinking tonight suz hope they sort u out hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## SBB

It's not prolapsed uterus, thankfully. 

They said it's the vagina walls bulging out :( 
Not normal but it happens. I feel horrible :cry: 
From now on I'm not showering just incase I find something else :haha: 

They said to go to gp and get referral for physio for more effective pelvic floor exercises. If it's not better in 3 months they will do something about it... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

So glad it's not a prolapse Suz! Did they say it's likely to heal on it's own then? Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh no Suz, poor you. :hugs: sounds like you need one of those foo foo funboxes I saw at the Babyshow. Hope you get it sorted soon. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Yeh I think so.. Hopefully, but it's horrible I can see it easily with a mirror :sick: 

If it doesn't heal they sort it out.

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Stop looking at it! Just give it chance to heal and pretend it's not there xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Suz.


----------



## Britt11

good gosh Suz, you poor thing, how much can one women endure??!!
I hope you start healing and feeling normal very soon. 
sending you big :hugs:

Lou, I always get excited checking BNB in the morning to see if maybe you snuck out and had your baby :winkwink: hoping something happens very soon, baby is sure comfy in there!

as for me, I had 2 parties to go to today (an Aussie party in Canada ha ha) and a soccer party but we are in the midst of a huge winter storm. Supposedly 25cm of snow, I am going to go crazy if I have to stay in all day
:growlmad:


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-I'm sorry. That sucks. About the hemorrhoids, medicated suppositories help. I got internal ones with my ds, but they've never gone away. Yeah, I poo blood every time. sometimes a whole toilet full. It's fantastic. apparently since I'm not anemic it doesn't matter I have them??? Well, if they stay, just know your body will start to forget about them and the pain. I don't even feel mine anymore. TMI, I know. Sorry!

AFM- today was the funeral. It was very nice. My inlaws came up out of the blue and are staying with us. Somehow I got stuck with dinner for 16 again?! WTHeck? Oh well. Not like my week hasn't been crazy busy enough...


----------



## SBB

Gosh cat 25cm of snow?! That's crazy! 

Chell sorry you got stuck doing huge dinner :( 
Glad the funeral was nice - can't have been easy :hugs:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

How are you Suz? You feeling ok? Xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-anything? at all? Whattheheck??? Ben is wayyyy too comfy in there!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I'm ok lou, feel a bit silly for rushing to a&e but to be fair there is something protruding from my foof!!!! 

I just feel a bit horrid knowing it's there, I was all recovered down there and this is like a step backwards :( but I'll live... Thank f**k it wasn't a prolapsed uterus because the surgery to fix that sounds awful! 

How are you feeling Lou? Anything at all? Well and truly fed up? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sorry it's happened Suz- it sucks :hugs: 

No nothing happening here- very slight back ache but I think it's just from bouncing on my ball! I can ring up the morning to get another sweep! Fingers crossed!


----------



## SBB

Yeh hopefully the second one will get you going... You might be a little more dilated now too. Fingers crossed!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww suz darling xxx Im sorry about the protrudy thing! This frickin baby stuff is bloddy well hard isnt it????

Ive got such sore bits frm the breastfeeding drying my bits out, hurts like hell and i might need some caneston Its making the bonus of feeding pearl myself really hard! And I also felt really heavy down there while out shopping today, its horrid not knowing whats going on so dont blame you one dot for getting check out honey!

Lou - Ben is cruising for it isnt he now???? Deffo gettin a sidecar for pearls motorbike at this rate hehehe x


----------



## babyloulou

He's a bloody monkey!! I did just get a huge cramp go across my stomach about 20 minutes ago! First time I've had anything- but not sure if it was just poo pains! :blush: It only lasted about 10 seconds but had nothing since!!! 

Sorry that you've got sore bits too!! I'm not looking forward to the postnatal bit! (or the birth to be fair! :haha:)


----------



## Rudeollie

I wouldnt mind Lou but my bits were fine from labour - its just come on over the past few days and its really gettin to me! You cant take fuck all for it either cos of breastfeeding hahaha I keep going to the bathroom to chuck cold water on my bits to try curb the itch.............I REFUSE to buy the caneston when I can get it free on monday at the docs hahaha!

Oooh hope its the start of somethign Lou! If not try break my 4 sweeps record hey hehehe!

God I am so tired out today, I even had a cat nap too while watching glee!


----------



## babyloulou

God I hate to think what it will do to my bits then! I suffer from dryness and itchiness down there anyway and have always had steriod creams and emollients for my thighs and bits!! I can't imagine it getting worse!! :shock: :shock:

Did you have 4 Ellen!?? :shock: Wow! I didn't realise that!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep - by the time she arrived Id had 4 sweeps! My personal fav was the one on new years day..............ahhhh! The memories! Normally Id have a hangover but no, this year it was a good fingering hahaha It mustve been memorable for her too as she saw me just after having Pearl and rememberd me hehehehe!

Off for walkies tomorrow with my friend and her little boy but cant find anywhere near us nice to go................Shitty place I live in. Think it;ll be a drive over to leeds for somewhere ncier and soe nice lunch! x


----------



## babyloulou

I remember your New Years Day fingering! :haha: 

Hope you find somewhere nice! Enjoy your lunch while I'm being violated won't you! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

hi guys! lou did you have any more cramping? good luck on the sweep tomorrow!

Ellen are you having caffeine at all? is anyone who is breastfeeding having caffeine? I am afraid to say that I am, I have to otherwise I Will fall asleep holding the baby and drop him! have fun on your walk tomorrow even if its a shitty area it will be good to get out.

Suz, I am sorry about your vagina hemmroid things. I have butt hemroids and am soooo scared they are permanent like Chells are and like my friends. how will I ever pose for butt hole pictures with roids? haha. 

JEss I saw your facebook post about never complaining ever about anything related to little Lilli and it makes me feel bad cause I complain about being tired and my butt and inlaws and everything! its hard not to complain when you are working on 2 -3 hours of sleep a day. let me know if you make it 18 years without complaining, I Will give you a gold star!!

I didn't read back to see what else happened today. the inlaws left this AM and they weren't that bad. the mom in law held the baby a lot which gave me opportunity to do stuff in the house and take a nap. the only problem was that they do require visiting time, like sitting there and chatting - I barely did though and felt rude but hey, I am tired. they respected my privacy about pumping and such so thats good. 

Well let me know how the sweep goes lou!


----------



## laura6914

hello all, sorry i have been absent for a while phil is off work so we have been spending time together. 

Lou i was so expecting to come on and Ben would be here. Sorry he is being a little monkey. Hopefully he wont keep you waiting for much longer. 
Suz, im sorry sorry about your bits problem. I hope they ease us for you soon. :hugs:

Hi everyone else hope bumps and babies are all doing well :thumbup:

xx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Lou I know you will tell us if anything is happening so I'm not even going to ask!! :dohh: 

Casey you crack me up - at least you have a sense of humour about your butt problem :haha: 
And I totally complain ALL the time!! :rofl: 

Laura I hope you're getting some nice family time while phil is off. Danny has half term in feb I can't wait!! 

Have a nice lunch ellen 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Hey Suz, :wave:
He is back in Tuesday, Im dreading it. Roll on July when we go on holiday. Cant wait.
Im guessing Danny is a teacher?

Oh i forgot to tell you all, we have started NTNP. :shock: lol.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls fx something is happening for lou hope ben wants to see the world how are u all hope yr all well x x x


----------



## SBB

Laura!!!!! You're crazy :haha: imagine if you fall preg straight away - can you cope?! Do you work or are you a SAHM? 

Yes Danny teaches guitar in schools, and at home. Am lucky that he finishes early, but he often teaches til 8/9pm... But at least we get holidays :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls- sorry not time to catch up at the moment- on the way shopping with OH! Had my second sweep- still only 1cm dilated and baby not engaged still. Induction booked for next Saturday (which makes me want to cry!) Oh well!! He might surprise us! :shrug: 

Laura- you're crazy!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:( sorry things haven't progressed lou...

Let's hope he comes of his own accord before next Saturday :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well the midwife tried to be rougher to try and encourage things! She even said "let's see if we can draw a bit of blood or discharge!" :haha: But nope nothing! Couldn't even feel her doing it again! :shrug:


----------



## laura6914

i know, i think it will take a few months though to be honest Suz. Im a SHAM. I cant go back to work and leave Shae. The thought makes my tummy turn. We can afford to live of Phils wage comfortably so there isnt really a need for me to go back. I was made redundant in September so dont have a job to go back to anyway come to think of it :rofl:
I cope really well with Shae he is such a good little boy i think i would manage 2. :shrug:

Oh Lou fingers crossed it may start something off for you. I know how your feeling. I remember it all too well. :hugs:

xx


----------



## laura6914

i meant im a SAHM not a SHAM :rofl: Im tired, :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

lol.. you're such a SHAM laura :haha:

Sorry things still aren't progressing lou! Maybe the rougher sweep will have an effect.

I'm worried about one of my kitties. He's our shy kitty who took MONTHS of patient encouragement to get him to trust me again after we tried to medicate the anxiety away. Well for almost a year now, I get up in the morning and he's either on the couch or on the floor and runs for my chair for me to pet him. He also loves to watch the dog in the yard, then pounce on the dog when we come back inside. This morning, he was nowhere to be found! Eventually I found him behind the couch. Well then I get the food out and he does come out for food but he's usually a dominating jerk and first one at the bowl...this time he slinks up last, take a few bites then runs off somewhere.
I don't know if all the change in the house is upsetting him that much. But I hope thats all it is and that he's not sick or something :( I always worry about him getting sick because he's so easily traumatized and is a really good hider etc.


----------



## caz & bob

aw lou he just dosent want to come out haha enjoy shopping hun xx x xx


----------



## SBB

Aw lisa I hope he is ok :( 

Lol I am definitely a SHAM!! 

That's great you can live off phils salary... Wish we could live off dannys :( but I am self employed and I'm going to start a new business that I'll run from home so I don't have to leave sammuel to work :( 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

that sounds like a fantastic idea suz I wish i had he money and brains to run a business from home but i dont :haha: Sounds like you have a good plan though Suz. What type of business are you setting up? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Och Lou! Cant believe we have an induction date for you..............Im gonna send you so many get out vibes for that boy! TBH my induction wasnt anywhere near as scary as others made out it was so dont worry about it xxx

LOL! Laura no way could I imagine havin pearl and another one.......think I will need about 5years between them lol! Just after today with my friends one year old and pearl- it was horrendous hahahaha! Good luck to you my darlin hahaha

Well had a nice walk round albeit noisy with a screamin one yr old, pearl drop was as good as gold xxx Now got the laws round for bathing pearl then a chinese...........Its another alone day for me tomorrow so I REALLY hope she settles or at least gives me a good nights kip! x


----------



## SBB

Good luck Ellen I hope she behaves! I have an alone day tomorrow too :( 
Have got lots done today though, Danny was out rehearsing but Sammuel slept for a bit so I could do washing and all those other exciting things! 

Laura I want to set up an online shop selling home stuff, accessories and stuff like that... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and Casey, you mentioned caffeine - this says 6 cups of coffee a day is fine so don't worry about it! 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/breastfeeding/eatanddrinkexpert/ 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh yeah Casey on the caffeine - tea is super at boosting your milk supply so hubby read somewhere, hence why Im drinking it!


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- I know! I can't believe it! :cry: I'm hoping he's going to surprise us and just turn up before then! I'm getting another sweep on Weds. It's the idea of OH not being able to stay with me in the hospital that makes me so anti-induction :-( The midwife did say that I'm brilliantly effaced! Between 90-100%! she can't understand how I've managed to get so effaced with no pains or Braxton hicks or anything :shrug: Still only 1cm dilated though! 

Laura- you are very brave having two so close together. My OHs stepbrother and SIL have two with 11 months between them and now they are 3 and 4 they are terrors! :rofl: They were OK when they were both babies but as soon as they were mobile.... :rofl:

X


----------



## lisaf

aw lou... my friend who had a super fast labor was like 1cm for ages... I THINK she was checked the day before she went into labor and was still 1cm. She was fully dialated when they checked into the hospital at 1pm the next day.
So don't lose hope! Things can happen very very fast!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I need some advice...I feel really weird. I thought I had restless leg cause that is how it started a few weeks ago..but now I feel like I am speeding..I don't drink caffiene much and haven't at all today. But I feel like I am about to crawl out of my skin..I am about to go crazy. Its takes me hours to fall asleep cause I twitch and move and everything feels wrong. I am a bit swollen the past few days nothing major. I have been thinking about going to the ER but I dn't want them to think I am crazy cause I say I feel off and can't really explain it. HELP


----------



## Rudeollie

Sandi dont fret over what they willsay honey - go get checked out! It could be nothing or could be something but if you feel out of sorts get seen ok?????? xxx

Suz - Dont you feel like superwoman when you manage to do just something normal like washing or tidying?? I did some stuff the other day and was so proud...........Then I felt like a nutter for thinking that hahaha!

Lou, hopefully u will hit on like we did and go in first thing in the morning (IF induction is needed by then!) And by the time things starts it'll be too mean to send him home and out will come the roller bed! Poor paul was so looking forward to a sleep but by the time the bed and sleepy time arrived I was having contractions and he was pressing the boost button on the tens every few minutes hehehe!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah let's hope so! That would be good! For now though I'll hold out hope he might come this week! Fingers crossed! :haha: I have very slight back ache- like period pain back ache- nothing else so far though! :shrug: 

Sandi- go and get checked if you are worried honey. Better to be safe than sorry if you don't feel right :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Sandi are those things symptoms of anything? I don't know what to suggest really, if something doesn't feel right though you're best getting checked even if its just to put your mind at rest... 

Yeh Ellen I totally feel like superwoman if I get one thing done! :haha: 

Keeping everything crossed for you lou :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sandi have you had a thyroid function test? It is a long shot, but worth having checked out. :hugs:

Lou, I was 1cm dilated when I went to hospital after my waters had broken... You know what happened 4 hours later!!! :haha: hope something happens for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh that makes me feel better Jess- hopefully I'll follow your lead then! :winkwink: :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Well we got the furniture all put together!
Strangely I'm not all happy like I thought I'd be! It was all handed down from my aunt.
Part of it is that the crib is a drop-side crib. There is a way to bolt the sides up, but it only came with 1 bolt and I want 4 in there so we have to take the bolt and go try to get more from a hardware store. I think we'll have to take the sides off when its time to raise/lower the mattress. We also will have to get a stepstool in order to be able to reach in the crib when the mattress is on the lowest setting.
The bigger disappointment is that one of the drawers is messed up on the dresser! :( Its the drawer slider and I don't think we can just go get a new one.. it has to be this exact type, shape, size and its not the standard roller sliders that all cheap furniture uses these days. So the drawer barely opens and I'm afraid the shoving and tugging we have to do to make it open/shut will eventually wreck the whole drawer! :(
I mean if this is the condition its in after 2 kids have used it for 6 years... how the hell will it last another 6 or so with my kid?

So it was nice to get all this stuff for free, but its very sad at the same time... I didn't get to pick it out and its not perfect, you know?
Feel like a brat, but also just don't want to have to struggle to fight this stupid dresser for the next 6 years. 

It all does look beautiful though! I really shouldn't complain!


----------



## lisaf

I have no idea where the changing table is going to go, lol!! Figuring one of those bookshelves will get folded down and stored for a while! The glider will probably go in the corner where the dark shelf is now.
I'm not thrilled with how everything fits in the room but don't see any real alternative. I want the crib to go somewhere else, but I read that we're not supposed to put them under windows?

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Misc015-1.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Misc017.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Misc022.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

It does look nice Lisa! And the crib is beautiful! :thumbup: You might be able find stuff to fix it in the hardware shop :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, the issues is that in order to install a new one, we have to take the top off and the back off :dohh:
But finding a slide is going to be hard. Its not the basic ones.. its a ball-bearing slide and it actually is fit inside a groove in the drawer and is only secured by 1 screw... I've been looking online and have no freaking clue how to find the exact kind we need.
I think DH made it worse though... part of the slide was bent so he bent it back and bent it too far back and I think thats why its messed up as bad as it is! :(


----------



## babyloulou

Can you not take out the slider bit in that one drawer and fit a different sort all together?


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi ladies, have gotten mastitis...been running a fever all night and all day. I went and got some antibiotics....hoping to feel better soon.

Lou, I hope your little man shows himself soon!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Margaret!! We are getting so many breastfeeding issues on the thread at the moment! :nope: I hope you start to feel better really soon :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

tyson - sorry to hear you've got mastitis! :(

Lou - I've been googling around and I can't find any slides that are thin enough... they have to be like 6mm wide, 10mm high.. the smallest I can find are 17mm high and 10mm wide :(
I took the drawer out and tried to bend the track the right way and its just too hard ... now I may be able to get one of the engineers at my work to do something with it... but I'll feel bad if it takes them too long, lol!


----------



## SBB

Sorry you're disappointed Lisa :( I love the crib though! 

Aw Margaret :hugs: I've had it twice now so I know how you feel :( 
My first lot of antibiotics worked after about 48 hours... The second lot about 24 hours, so it wont be long til you feel better... But I know how horrible it is. If you can get a cold cabbage leaf down your bra it feels nice (if slightly weird!!). 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

so, do your boobs smell like cabbage afterwards? :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls. Hope everyone is having a good day :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hi lou :wave: how are you feeling? I am going to visit my friend and her new puppy... But obviously sammuel has been crying all day while I've been trying to get ready :( I swear he does it on purpose! He was asleep this morning so I thought I'd make scrambled eggs on toast - no no no, he woke up and started screaming halfway through me making it!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Naughty Sammuel!! Doesn't want his Mummy paying attention to silly eggs instead of him!! :haha: What type of puppy is it? I love puppies- always makes me want another one! My Labrador was so cute as a puppy! :flower:

I'm feeling fine Suz- absolutely nothing happening- not a single niggle! :-( I've decided just to "try" and relax about it now! I still keep reading the average first baby is born between 41+1 and 41+3 so I'll just hope he's going to decide to appear at some point! If not and I have to be induced then so be it- no point in getting upset!! :shrug: Either way he'll be here by this time next week! :thumbup:


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies, Just checking in to see if Ben has decided to make his appearance yet? lol 
Good Morning Suz, Jess, Lisa, Margaret, Ellen.... and everyone else

I hope Lou, you get to meet your LO soon hun :hugs:

Sorry about the mastitis Margaret... eek that sounds painful!

We are expecting to get an inch of ice on the roads today and then 6-12 inches of snow... brrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies :hi: Margaret, sorry about the mastitis... :hugs:

Lou, relaxing is the best thing you can do... he'll be here soon!!

I went to the breast feeding workshop this afternoon... Lili is latching on, just not sucking! So for the next week or so I have to di as much skin on skin as possible with Lili and spend 40 minutes of each feed trying to get her on to the boob, then OH is to bottle feed her whilst I express for 20 minutes. So sitting on the sofa with her tucked inside my shirt... :)


----------



## kcw81

hi all! 

Suz I hate it when jimmy is crying and I want to sit down and chow down on a good meal!

Verna that sounds so cold! brrr.

To all the pumpers, this hands free DIY bra actually works if you have an electric pump and hook it correctly to your maternity bra, I Tried it and it helps!
https://kellymom.com/bf/pumping/hands-free-pumping.html

Good luck this week lou, we are rooting for you!

Jess good luck with the latch. all that skin on sk9n and pumping and feeding makes it hard to even leave the couch doesn't it?


----------



## SBB

It's a Burnese mountain puppy - it is sooo cute! A big ball of fluff! 

Glad you're taking a relaxed approach lou... Even if you are induced as Ellen said it's really not that bad and there's nothing you can do about it anyway! 

Hey verna :wave: hope the snow and ice isn't too bad :hugs: 

Jess sounds like you've got a plan! Hopefully she will learn to suck soon. It's nice to have that skin to skin contact, I had sammuel just in a nappy the other day feeding inside my dressing gown... :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey casey :wave: have you had any more luck latching jimmy? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

no, and I sort of quit trying for now, its too hard on me to hear him fuss and cry and kick me when I am trying to give him my boob. he hates it and it makes feel bad so best not to try it for fear of rejection. maybe I will try again in a day or two though. how are you doing with it?


----------



## SBB

Aw Hun :hugs: I think it's best not to force it cos it's horrible for you and it must be very frustrating... 
Am doing ok, just boob feeding now. Am concerned that the ends of my nipples are split, they aren't bleeding and I'm just hoping they don't get any worse! 
Still not convinced he's latching properly, the first 3/4 sucks really hurt but after that it doesn't. So maybe he is, I just don't know! 
I am trying to stop him just having 'snacks' and having a full feed instead. Otherwise he can whinge and want feeding every hour or so! 
How's jimmy sleeping? 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr all well been the gym today needed the exercise after not doing them over the weekend well af is still no her so fx for me x x x x


----------



## Smile4me

When are you testing Caz?


----------



## caz & bob

tested bfn hun will test again in the morning if af hasnt arrived x x x


----------



## SBB

Hope AF stays away caz! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hope AF doesn't appear Caz :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

I have a bad tummy today... I think it might be from the pain my broken tooth is causing my tongue..


----------



## TySonNMe

Caz I hope AF stays away!

Cami, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Pearl will not shut the eff up today! I swear to god she is a lazy bones and wont drain these boobies of mine so I am now express feeding only...........Found loads of super advce on the babycentre site under pumping mummies so thats my new title! lol! Honestly shes been on the boob more today than off it and I told her off hahaha!

Suz - that pup sounds gorgeous! Hope the nips are sorted soon for you xxx

Caz - sorry for the bfn but hope its a shy bfp for you xxx

Zasey - that kellymum site is GREAT for tips on feeding isnt it?? I was readin all about it early with the "pumping mummies"

Lou - 4 days to go and you beat me on overdueness hehehe x


----------



## kcw81

yeah I agree, love that site Ellen! 

Suz I just saw your post, Jimmy sleeps somewhat unpredictably but more often than not he passes out for a bit after eating afull meal and if he has been crying for a long time he usually passes out for a bit. NOthing really consistent though and just short incremenets of 1-2 hours, sometimes 3 if I am lucky. ouch your nipples are split? well if he is gaining weight and peeing a lot then I would guess he gets enough food, and just like you I need to stop letting jimmy snack! then he wants a snack every hour and we are tied to feeding him all the fricking time. I went to the doc today and she said to work on getting him full feeds every 2.5 to three hours, so for me that means 90 mls every 3 hours, but if you are boob feeding I would guess you would want him to drain both boobies. its so hard to tell with boob feeding. this is all such a fun little science of guessing and figuring stuff out isn't it?


----------



## kcw81

PS I read that you burn 20 calories for every ounce that you pump. That really adds up over the course of a day if you pump all the time and this must be why I am so fricking starving and am eating like I am training for a marathon.


----------



## Peach Blossom

That is great Casey! I'm totally going to express forever!! Beats the gym. :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Boob feeding / pumping uses 500 calories a day!! That's why it's so great for losing the baby weight! 

Casey sounds like you're not getting much sleep :( I love it when Sammuel has a proper feed then sleeps at night for 4 or 5 hours :happydance: he did well last night but it's usually one good night then one crap one! 

Ellen I've just been feeding Sammuel for the best part of the last 2 HOURS!!!! What is with these greedy babies dragging it out?! So are you going to stop feeding Pearl from the boob? 
I find pump/bottle easier for the actual feed, but I can't be arsed with the whole sterilising of everything, especially in the middle of the night! 

Margaret how are you feeling? 

Ok, so Sammuel still hasn't pooed :( it's a week today or tomorrow since last poop. He has had two tiny tiny little bits of poo in his nappy, and he's really in pain sometimes, he was just screaming his head off :( plus his bottom burps really stink. I've given him water but he's still not pooing :shrug:
Will the docs do anything do you think? 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

The doctors told my sister to give her LO fruit juice... It is a bit worrying that he hasn't pooed for so long though... Poor little mite xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, maybe they'll have you give him a laxative...poor little guy! I am feeling a little bit better.


----------



## SBB

I wonder if it's my iron tablets, I haven't taken them today, so will see if a huge poo comes out soon. I'll phone the health visitors office tomorrow and see what they say, but I might try the fruit juice... 

x x x


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! Just checking in on everyone.
Lou........we're waiting. Lol. Sorry darling. I know how impatient we get at the end of our nine months and these overdue babies really piss us off.
Suz, Cade had a horrible problem with constipation. We used apple juice diluted with water. One of the best remedies ever though is dark Karo syrup. You have to make sure it's the dark though. You mix about 1/2 tsp in a bottle of juice or milk. The best part is it doesn't act so much like a laxative, it simply pulls water back into the digestive tract. More like a stool softner versus a laxative. I can sympathasize with how miserable our little ones get when they can't poo. Hope Sam is better soon.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, just wanted to drop in and say hello.
Lou, sorry the little one has not made his appearance yet- like you said you though, you will have a baby within a week either way. Thinking of you :hugs:

Also its been a tough weekend for my family. My uncle passed away last evening. Its incredibly sad, he only got diagnosed with Leukemia about 4 months ago, its devastating that they couldnt do anything to help him. The really sad part is he knew of his demise and himself slipping away until the very end, he was also in an incredible amount of pain. He leaves behind a wife and 3 boys, the youngest is 16 and is on his way to being a professional hockey player, he always wanted to see how far he would go.
anyway, I just wanted to share my story, I probably shouldnt say too much with all our pregnancy hormones :hugs:

hope everyone is well, I will be back on later this week
:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I'm so sorry Cat. Loads of love to you and all your family :hugs: xxx


----------



## camishantel

Britt11 said:


> Hi Ladies, just wanted to drop in and say hello.
> Lou, sorry the little one has not made his appearance yet- like you said you though, you will have a baby within a week either way. Thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Also its been a tough weekend for my family. My uncle passed away last evening. Its incredibly sad, he only got diagnosed with Leukemia about 4 months ago, its devastating that they couldnt do anything to help him. The really sad part is he knew of his demise and himself slipping away until the very end, he was also in an incredible amount of pain. He leaves behind a wife and 3 boys, the youngest is 16 and is on his way to being a professional hockey player, he always wanted to see how far he would go.
> anyway, I just wanted to share my story, I probably shouldnt say too much with all our pregnancy hormones :hugs:
> 
> hope everyone is well, I will be back on later this week
> :hugs:

:hugs: dont ever feel like you shouldnt say anything we are here for support


----------



## NurseKel

Britt, so sorry to hear that. As a nurse I see it all too frequently and I know there are no words that will make it better. Just know you and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Britt I am so sorry for you loss. I just lost my uncle last week...its awful. I understand what you mean about the pregnancy hormones it intensifies all the sad emotions. I will be praying for you and your family. XXX


----------



## lisaf

so sorry Cat :(
And don't feel bad about bringing that stuff up here.. I'd much rather be sad about something important than my stupid dresser drawers! :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Sorry for your loss Cat :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

you ladies truly have to be the sweetest, most carrying women.
Thank you for your kind comments, it really means a lot- I am so happy to be a part of this thread
Lisa, your post made me smile actually :haha:


----------



## lisaf

well if you need another smile Cat... I took a hot shower this evening and looked down to find that my nipples were purple!!! Almost fell over laughing, lol!


----------



## camishantel

Mine are purple a lot glad to know I am not the only one...oh and while we are talking boobs and nipples can I say holy leaking nipples here like dripping wth there is not a baby to eat off then yet


----------



## SBB

Cat I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs: 

Morning girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

oh cat im so sorry for your loss, i hope the pain eases. My thoughts are with your family at this awful time. 

Lou, how you getting on hunny. 

Suz, Shae suffers with constipation to. I tend to find 1 teaspoon with 4 oz of brown sugar really does the trick. Hope Sam gets better soon hun. 

Morning everyone. :wave:

Phils back at work today :cry:


----------



## KellyW1977

Good morning all!

Cat - I am truly sorry for your loss, only time will help ease the pain xx 

Lou - Any signs of that cheekey little boy yet?

well I took my final digital test this morning out of curiosity and it came back 3+ weeks!!!!!! my HCG levels seem to increasing quite fast considering im only 4 weeks 6 days! - Maybe I o'd earleir than I thought??

Its certainly reassuring to see it climb each test! - cant wait for my progress appointment on the 28th with the FS!
xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning all!

Cat darling, i am so sorry about your uncle, its horrid and nothing can take the pain away but my thoughts and prayers are with you and yr family........And your uncle will be watching over you and kitten always x

Kelly - great news on the digi! I THINK I was poas until I was about 10 weeks preggers - its such a relief doing them isnt it???

Suz - any poop yet???? Pearl does one a week and then a few skidders in between hahaha but I do fret after a few days so understand.............Have u tried him in his car seat or a bouncer??? Pearl goes EVERYTIME that way- its like mimiking a toilet i think so helps shift the poop!

Lou - anything yet sweetie??

AFM -- Ive washed, unstacked the dishwsher, hung washin out, fed cats, fed myself and am on here................Cos pearl is asleep! HURRAH!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so pleased - after yesterday I thought I was going to die so wanted so much attention, I couldnt even pee without her with me or sceaming and chin wobbling! x


----------



## KellyW1977

Rudeollie said:


> Kelly - great news on the digi! I THINK I was poas until I was about 10 weeks preggers - its such a relief doing them isnt it???

ha! It certainly is! I feel like if I see a positive or it increases in weeks then im ok! LOL - cant wait to get to a point where I can start to enjoy it lol xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Are u having an early scan??? I had one through the nhs at 6 weeks, then paid for one at 8 weeks hehehe We found that stage the worse............Every time u see your baby, the week after u want to see it again and again!

We had 3 paid scnas by the end hehehehe! Very naughty but nice! x


----------



## KellyW1977

well ive bee3n on clomid so have a progress appointm,ent on the 28th with the fertility specialist so i assume I will get one there as its higher chance of multiple! I also have my midwife appt on the 18th so I will ask her also! xx feel like if I can see it I will be ok xx


----------



## SBB

Yay Kelly great news on the test :happydance: 
I got 3+ at 18 dpo so 4+4, I think that's fairly normal so you prob ov'd when you thought you did... 

Thanks Laura I will either try the sugar or fruit juice. Sorry phils had to go back :( 

Ellen he was in his car seat yesterday for ages - nothing! Well done getting so much done! We just woke up after sammuel didn't sleep too well last night, I could go back to sleep now :haha: 

X x x


----------



## KellyW1977

Thanks hun! Ive just looked at my dates and actually im 5 weeks today so its as it should be your right xx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone xx

Kelly- good news on the digi honey! :thumbup: I got an early scan too- they made me wait until 9 weeks though x

Suz- sorry Sammuel's sleep is still rubbish! Will he have a long sleep at all today so you can have a good nap? X

Ellen- wow- get you Super Mum!! :haha: I don't plan on doing housework for at least 3 months!! Don't want my OH getting any funny ideas! :rofl:

Nursekel- thanks for your lovely Facebook message :hugs: And just to let you know the Flat Stanley project arrived in the post this morning from your daughter's school. I will get on with showing "Flat Shalie" around ASAP and send it back :hugs: xx

Laura- are you going back on Clomid then or just sticking to NTNP (you got pregnant with Shae on a Clomid break didn't you?) - did you always want such a close age gap? I know you even said straight after the labour that you loved it all and couldn't wait to do it again! :thumbup: x

Cat- I know I've already said it but again I'm so sorry and hope you are OK xx

Hi anyone I've missed- I've forgot anything else I've read x

AFM- absolutely f*ck all happening!! :growlmad: x


----------



## laura6914

oh lou i hope something starts for you soon. How over due are you now?

Always wanted a close age gap but sdidnt think i would do it this close. lol. Nooooo im staying well away from clomide. COuldnt handle wins or multiples. lol. 
Yeah i got my BFP on a clomide break but did use soft cups. If by october i still dont have a BFP then ill be using soft cups again. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I think the Softcups and Preseed were what did it for me too to be honest! Well good luck- although you'd better not get up the duff before my little un has even come out! :rofl: 

Edit- just seen your question- I'm 9 days over now x


----------



## SBB

Well I went to bed at 11 and woke up at 11 so I've probably had 7 hours in that time - not too bad! 

Lou I think Thursday is the day. When's induction - Saturday? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That more sleep than I had Suz! :thumbup: I was still awake at 4! :growlmad: 

Yes the induction starts on Saturday night- I've got to be there at 8pm to start the gels over night. I like your idea of Thursday though- I'll go with that! :thumbup: I've got another sweep on Wednesday too xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

I think you'll have him on Friday Lou - with something happengin late thursday.........Then he's a month older than Pearl!

Wow suz, seven hours?!?!?!? Thats fab, well done you and Sammuel!

Just fed and settled madam back down, dont want to tempt fate but we seems to be havin a routine day to day thank god!

Im even getting to have some lunch today - yesterday all I got was some chipsticks and 7 quality streets hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no! The food thing really scares me!! I'm going to have to have a word with Ben as soon as he's born and tell him that mummy "does not miss meals! EVER!" Just can't do it! When I need to eat I'll have to eat- he'll just have to squawk! :haha:


----------



## SBB

That lunch sounds yummy!!! :rofl:
Glad she's settling into a routine... 

Yep pretty pleased with 7 hours - we tend to have an early morning feed (this morning was 5-9 feeding and fussing though) and then we go back to sleep til late morning :D 

Come on baby Ben, we'll all send eviction vibes! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Does he actually feed for 4 hours straight!? :shock: Is that what you mean? X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af got me so on to another cycle my lp was 12 is that ok this cycle im taking v b6 folic acid and 3 glasses or decaff green tea x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry she got you Caz :hugs:


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Does he actually feed for 4 hours straight!? :shock: Is that what you mean? X

No he fed at 5 for a bit then cried with tummy pains then fed a bit more then cried more then fed again! But all that went on for 4 hours... :wacko: 

Caz sorry af got you :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor little thing! :-( Can they not give you anything for the stomach pains? X


----------



## SBB

We are giving him infacol, which is for colic... But I think he just needs to poo! Am going to try the sugar or fruit juice to get the poo out!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah get the fruit juice out! And a nice belly or lower back massage!! :thumbup:


----------



## camishantel

so off work today due to the ice storm last night still going on and now they are calling for 10-25 inches of snow...


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god!! I thought our snow this year was bad! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

hi guys! 

suz that sucks about the no poo! does the baby seem to be upset about it? I never knew you could feed an infant juice. Jimmy hasn't pooed in like 48 hours, but I went to the doc yesterday and she said sometimes its normal to just see pee for a few days. I guess if he starts crying a lot nonstop then I will see if that juice idea worked!

Hi lou lou! how are you? did you sleep last night?

I just still am gettingthe increments of sleep , an hour here and an hour there, it adds up but I Think its not really good sleep when its only an hour. and it makes me constantly have that feeling of "I just woke up, nobody talk to me till I get my coffee! " except I can't drink a lot of coffee. is anyone else who is giving breast milk drinking caffeine? I am having a litte, I can't help it. 

Cami the weather sounds like its going to be trouble today!! scary, you should just stay home and make sure you are prepared!

Cat I was sorry to hear your sad news. Hope you are doing okay hun.

Hi ellen how are you feeling today? I was wondering how long its been since pearl was born and if you are all healed now and not bleeding anymore? I am still totally bleeding. Also, do you find that all the breast pumping makes you gassy? 

I hope all the pregger ladies on here don't feel like the baby mammas have hijacked the convos about babies! soon enough you can all join in. I just don't have anything else on my mind but baby and sleep! I am so boring.


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG casey now u ask i have been seriously gassy!!!!!!!!!!! Whats that about hey???

Fab tip for expressing that i tried yesterday - as u pump sqeeze yr boob!!!!!! ////////the milk pours out, its amazing!!!!!!!!

And i dont have more than one cuppa a day but thats only cos i dont like coffe and tea etc..............But one cup helps my milk supply! x

Holy moly on the ice`storm Cami! Freaky stuff!!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Good morning!

I see Ben still hasn't arrived. :/ Sad!

Oh my. Emotional past couple of days.... There's a huge possibility that we will still be getting the teenager. Unless they find a place where all 3 of them can live together, we are taking her. On Sunday, I was released from my duties as the young women's president (the teen youth group I've been serving in for 4 yrs). I was heartbroken. Last night I stayed up until midnight to buy a pair of shoes (sick, I am, I know, but at 12am they went to 50% off!) and now I am beat! We had the family over (the one that lost their mom) last night. Poor kids are clueless. No one even knows who their legal guardian is. We've been trying to sort all of that out...get court documents ready, etc... the whole situation is crazy. The kids are going to be taken by child protective services if they are in the house any longer....and it's a MESS. SOOOOOOOOO much to do.

I need a battery pack...


----------



## kcw81

sorry you got released at that position, sounds like you really liked it. you have a lot going on chell! that is funny about your late night bargain find! good luck with everything.

ellen I think the pumping contracts the uterus doesn't it? so it makes you sort of gassy like in a gross menstrual gassy way. mine has been so bad!!


----------



## Rudeollie

I suppose so casey.............Oh and on the bleeding front , mines all stopped now. I didnt have any tears etc down there so its all ok apart from being a bit dry and itchy from the booby feeding.


----------



## babyloulou

That sounds terrible Chell! Poor kids :cry: It's so nice of you to be looking out for them :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

I just feel so horrible for them. None of the family will take them in, or take responsibility. They are just kids, for Heaven sakes! Breaks my heart in two.

Lou-what's the plan? Are you going to have to be induced?


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies thanks again for your replies.
Ellen- your comment about him watching over me and my LO was so sweet. You know I saw him in the hospital when I was newly pregnant but I never told him, I never told any of the family until about 13 weeks. Then after when he was so sick, it just didnt seem right to bring it up.
We find out about funeral plans this week, I hope I can make it (its a far distance away) but if its this Thursday, DH has a specialist apt he cant miss.



kcw81 said:


> hi guys!
> 
> suz that sucks about the no poo! does the baby seem to be upset about it? I never knew you could feed an infant juice. Jimmy hasn't pooed in like 48 hours, but I went to the doc yesterday and she said sometimes its normal to just see pee for a few days. I guess if he starts crying a lot nonstop then I will see if that juice idea worked!
> 
> Hi lou lou! how are you? did you sleep last night?
> 
> I just still am gettingthe increments of sleep , an hour here and an hour there, it adds up but I Think its not really good sleep when its only an hour. and it makes me constantly have that feeling of "I just woke up, nobody talk to me till I get my coffee! " except I can't drink a lot of coffee. is anyone else who is giving breast milk drinking caffeine? I am having a litte, I can't help it.
> 
> Cami the weather sounds like its going to be trouble today!! scary, you should just stay home and make sure you are prepared!
> 
> Cat I was sorry to hear your sad news. Hope you are doing okay hun.
> 
> Hi ellen how are you feeling today? I was wondering how long its been since pearl was born and if you are all healed now and not bleeding anymore? I am still totally bleeding. Also, do you find that all the breast pumping makes you gassy?
> 
> I hope all the pregger ladies on here don't feel like the baby mammas have hijacked the convos about babies! soon enough you can all join in. I just don't have anything else on my mind but baby and sleep! I am so boring.

ahh Casey you are so sweet, you guys are by no means Hijacking the thread, I love to hear about the babies and I am learning lots from you guys. The main thing too I have learnt is things dont always go as planned, so be prepared for whateve is given you. I am just so happy none of you have ditched our thread!!



Onelildream said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I see Ben still hasn't arrived. :/ Sad!
> 
> Oh my. Emotional past couple of days.... There's a huge possibility that we will still be getting the teenager. Unless they find a place where all 3 of them can live together, we are taking her. On Sunday, I was released from my duties as the young women's president (the teen youth group I've been serving in for 4 yrs). I was heartbroken. Last night I stayed up until midnight to buy a pair of shoes (sick, I am, I know, but at 12am they went to 50% off!) and now I am beat! We had the family over (the one that lost their mom) last night. Poor kids are clueless. No one even knows who their legal guardian is. We've been trying to sort all of that out...get court documents ready, etc... the whole situation is crazy. The kids are going to be taken by child protective services if they are in the house any longer....and it's a MESS. SOOOOOOOOO much to do.
> 
> I need a battery pack...

Oh no Chell, my goodness you have a lot going on. YOu are truly a remarkable family to take on what you are. Is the teenage girl fairly good or do you think you will have a lot of problems on your hands? Thank goodness for kind hearted people like you.
Sorry you got released from your position, did they say why?

Lou- gosh 9 days overdue, you poor thing....I just know that is whats going to happen to me too...my mom was like 2 weeks overdue with her first and my sister 1 week. Hoping something happens soon!

Kelly- congrats and happy 5 weeks!! sounds like things are progressing quite perfectly. How are you feeling?

Caz- I am so sorry about AF, my gosh you are SOOOO due to get your bfp!!!! It has to be soon :hugs:

Hello Laura, Cami, Suz hope you are all well. Cami- we got our winter storm a few days ago and now its letting up and suppose to be in the +'s by the end of the week!

Verna are you around? I pm'd you

:hugs:


----------



## camishantel

the ice wasn't to bad maybe a inch of ice but they are calling for blizzard like conditions and up to 24" of snow.


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- I have a third and last sweep at the midwife tomorrow - then I'm booked in for induction on Saturday night at 8pm if nothing has happened before then!


----------



## Onelildream

Cat- about the position, it was just time... 4 yrs was long. And my presidency, 2 other counselors and a secretary, all had/are having babies... It was time...just hard to let go.

About the kids... They have had a rough life. They are good kids for the most part, but have been molested and neglected. Their house is so bad, it might need hazmat. It's filthy. Mom was a great woman, but suffered with severe depression, hoarding, and lacked the basic hygeine understanding. The girl will have many issues. she's sweet, but emotional, abused, obese, and broken. It will be a very long road...with many years of counseling.


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- that's horrible. I hope you have him before Sat! I hated being induced. The contractions are so much worse. Areyou getting an epidural if u get induced? How do they do things like that over there?


----------



## babyloulou

Individual choice Chell- so you can have one but can still try natural if you want! I really, really don't want an epidural! Guess I'll just have to wait and see how I cope though before making any decisions x


----------



## NurseKel

Lou, you do realize now that Flat Stanley has arrived...you will go in labor! Lol. I was thinking that the other day that by the time you got him you would be immersed in mommy duties. Nothing induces labor like getting something to do. Best example...two weeks ago I asked a friend to watch Cade for me. She was so excited and looking forward to it. Her water broke at 2:45 that morning. A whole two weeks early. Rofl. May Flat Stanley bring you labor vibes. ;-)


----------



## SBB

Casey caffeine is fine, I posted a link for you a couple of days ago, said 5-6 coffees is fine... 

Lou you can't get an epi at your birth centre anyway can you?! 

Chell I hope everything works out, poor family :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and on the bleeding issue, I've stopped bleeding for the most part... But my friend bled for 6 weeks :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, man, Lou. I'm sorry. Be prepared. Labor is more intense with pitocin...at least in my experience. I feel for ya.

Thanks, Suz. How's the mastitis? Gone yet???? I sure hope so! How's Sammuel? How's BFing?

Sorry, I haven't had time to read back.


----------



## SBB

Yep mastitis all gone. BF fine, but nipples still pink and cracked on the ends - it doesn't really hurt to feed him now though so maybe that's previous damage... 
Sammuel is ok, still constipated :( he was crying a lot earlier but we've had a cuddle and he's asleep now in the sling on me! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I totally agree that you mommies haven't hijacked the thread... I see it as a great preview of coming attractions! Things I'd like to know about so I don't suffer needlessly etc!

I need your girl's advice on something. Our HR/Benefits girl kind of sucks... she used to have the receptionist help her do her job but our receptionist left and we didn't replace her. Well she occasionally dumps stuff on me that I dont' think she should but when it deals with number, salary amounts, calculations etc I just do it because numbers are not her strong suit, iykwim.
Well she is responsible for handling benefits... she had to keep them updated with new hires, people leaving, salary amounts etc. Normally she just asks me for the salaries (lets ignore the fact that she has access to this data but just doesn't keep track of it like I do, so I just copy and paste my spreadsheet and send it to her). This year, she gave me a sheet telling me she created a log-in for me at the benefit website so I can go update salaries.
What the hell?! Seriously? I may be in 'charge' of salaries but that does not mean its my job to log-in to yet ANOTHER website (I currently have a spreadsheet with over 40 websites and log-ins I have to use) to update information that is related to BENEFITS!!!!
Its such a small task, I could just do it, and it feels too small to mention to my boss and complain about, but I'm also sooooo pissed. This is not ok to keep dumping stuff on me!
I'm already worrying about how I'm going to distribute my work while I'm gone, we don't need new things added that aren't even my job!

Ugh... so what do you girls think I should do? I'm thinking I should just do it, but mention it to my boss as kind of an irritation. I don't think she should be delegating her work to people who are not below her.


----------



## SBB

Perhaps you could say something to her, rather than the boss? 
Maybe along the lines of 'i don't mind doing this, but it's not really my job, and when I'm on maternity it'll most likely be handed back to you so perhaps it's better if you just do it from now anyway?' 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

She's not here today... and stupid as it is, I find it hard to 'wait' to address issues... I have to either do it now or I forget... 
I kind of think its a sign that maybe we do need a receptionist again afterall. We don't have a ton of foot-traffic coming in our door, but its a sign that we DO need someone at that level of assistance etc. Its not like receptionists are that expensive.


----------



## SBB

Maybe email her? And speak to your boss about getting a receptionist. 

I just know if someone had an issue with me I'd rather they spoke to me than went to the boss! But depends on your relationship.. 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

sorry suz I have baby brain, I didnt remember I asked that already about coffee!! glad the matisis is gone.


----------



## kcw81

Lisa that sounds like a pain in the butt. Well they will just have to pick up the slack after you leave. I am sure they will be able to handle it.


----------



## kcw81

I kinow you really don't want an epi lou and I kinda hope your labor goes fast so you don't have time to change your mind because well, you might very well change your mind! it hurts!!


----------



## lisaf

I just want this thing off my desk, lol.
I'm thinking I'll put a note on the paper she gave me and say that I'm happy to provide her with the information she needs, but that I don't feel comfortable being responsible for maintaining people's benefits. I'll let my boss know before I do it so that he is aware and has a chance to tell me he'd rather I handle it differently.

You're right that I don't want to go 'tattle' to the boss, but I don't want to be starting some kind of feud (not saying it will get to that point, but petty tensions around the office can get out of hand sometimes).


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- i agree with Suz and think you should say something to her. The excuse about "you'll have to do it any way once I'm on maternity leave" sounds like a good one!

Suz- no I can't have an epi at the birth centre but if I'm induced I'm not allowed to go to the birth centre :cry: I've got to go to the hospital instead which is having horrendous reports on it's maternity at the moment (both in the local press and friends I know who have birthed there) x


----------



## Onelildream

:( sad, Lou!

Suz-have you tried Lanolin? It's a really nice cream to help the cracking, and it's natural, and non-toxic, so the babies can actually eat it and be ok...anyway, it helped me a ton. look it up online or something. It will save yer nipples! ;)

Lisa-whatever you do, try to do it tactfully and nice...Stress in the workplace is NOT what you need right now. Try to gently insist she does it, or let her know how you feel about her dumping stuff on you. Remember people like to feel validated....tell her you know she feels overwhelmed without a receptionist, ya da ya da, but you have your own work to do and cannot take on any more. I'm not saying to suckup, by any means, but maybe she doesn't realize she's adding to your load. Some people are just clueless.


----------



## lisaf

So what she gave me was a print-out of an email telling her to update salary and other information. She wrote on it:
Lisa, Please see message below. I have added you as a secondary administrator w/ access to update salary info.
(Now that I look at it, she doesn't explicitly ask me to do it, lol, just implies that now that I have the access I should be taking care of it)
-XXXX
My post-it reply:
XXXX, I'm happy to provide you with salary information but am not comfortable with the responsibility of maintaining benefit information.
- Lisa

Because seriously? If I screw up on entering someone's salary and their benefits are messed up as a result, that should NOT fall on me! Its not my job to have any hand in someone's benefits being correct or not. If I screw up and provide this girl with the wrong list of salaries, fine.... thats my bad (though as HR she has access to everyone's salary information anyway and its just laziness to rely on me for that info).


----------



## SBB

that seems fair lisa! 

thanks chell i have lanolin so hopefully my nipples will survive! 

oh bugger lou i didn't realise that! don't rule anything out - i wish i'd had an epi!!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- yeah that's whats bothering me about it so much. It means the hospital with no water birth and no OH!! I'm booked in to start induction at 8pm on Saturday and he has to go home until Sunday morning (unless I go into active labour) - so even if contractions start he's not allowed there until I'm past 5cm or unless it's after 9am- whichever comes first!! I really don't want to be there on my own! :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies. 

Cat, so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Lou, fingers crossed ben makes an appearance before Friday so you can go to the birth centre. 

Think Lili and I may have cracked bf ing! Nipple shields! They feel like a bottle so she latches on and sucks straight away! It's a start anyway! Still need to top up with bottle I think.


----------



## babyloulou

Yay for the breastfeeding break-through Jess! Clever little Lili! :thumbup:

Right girls I'm going to bow out for the evening. I've been feeling so depressed this afternoon about having to go to the hospital and about the induction that OH is taking me out. I've spent the last few hours in tears so hes taking me for a spicy curry to cheer me up! I'm also struggling because my itching has reappeared over the last couple of days and is really bad today! :cry: So I am back on the antihistamines and steriod cream again! :-( The skin on my boobs and on my foof is cracked and bleeding from scratching in the night! :-( 

On a brighter note I have spoken to a Doula/hypno woman tonight that a neighbour recommended- she is going to "give me a treatment" (dont know what :shrug:) tomorrow afternoon after my sweep! :thumbup: She's advised a relaxing night tonight with curry, a glass of wine and more sex! So that's what I'm off to do...... 

Have nice evenings Mummies, Bumps and Babies :flower: xxx


----------



## lisaf

Have a good night Lou... I can't believe they won't let your OH be there until you're 5cm... thats CRAZY! :( You still need labor support damnit! Its just the weirdest thing I've ever heard! That he's allowed there during the day to support you, but not at night unless you're 5cm? Like your pain or need for support is influenced by the time of day!
FX'd you don't need the induction!!!


----------



## lisaf

omg I'm going to effing scream!
I forwarded an email to that HR woman because I got an email notifying me of someone getting a raise. A few months back, she and I collaborated to create a form to formalize the approval process for salary changes so we'd have better records than a stupid email.
I asked her if she had a salary change sheet for this person.
Her reply?
She said no, and did I know where the forms were?
And by the way, do I know where the employee benefit selection forms were?

These are HR FORMS!!!!! I only helped her create them because she sucks at computer stuff! I am not responsible for keeping track of them!!!!!! I even updated the damn benefit selection form less than 2 months ago for her!
I like this girl personally, but its like she's allergic to doing her own job!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have a great night Lou... Remember what happened when I went for a curry!! Hope it works for you!! Xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Have a good night Lou. Thinking of you and hope he decides to show soon. XX

Lisa yuck about the work place drama and other people trying to pawn their job off on you...I sure don't miss working. LOL

I thought I would share my 30 week bump with you all...although I feel flabby today as Gunner is sitting really high..


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks girls- I feel a lot better after a nice dinner out! I'm now enjoying a glass of white wine as the Doula recommended and psyching myself up for yet another obligatory sex session too! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Ste is a lucky dude lou, I mean he gets more than most women who AREN"T pregnant.


----------



## kcw81

nice bump sandi!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha Lou, have fun!! :) I think a "treatment" from your doula is likely to involve massage and manipulation as well as possibly some reflexology... It will be lovely! Hope it works! :) xx


----------



## lisaf

nice bump sandi!

Talked to my boss about it... at first he wanted me to just do it rather than fight her, but after discussing things a bit, he wants me to email her and provide her with the information she needs.... he pointed out that she didn't ask me to update the salaries, just told me she gave me access to do it, lol!

We're narrowing down our candidates for coverage while I'm out... he HATED my favorite interviewee :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Jess- i was thinking it might be something like that!! I never even thought to ask how much it would cost either! :shrug: :shock:


----------



## SBB

Jess that's fab news about the nipple sheilds - why didn't we think of that?! 

Lou I cannot believe your hospital - idiots. Personally I'd kick up such a huge fuss - cry, scream, shout etc - hopefully they'll let him stay to shut you up! When I was 3cm my contractions were really painful - I defo needed OH there... It's so ridiculous they'd send him home, I can't believe it! 

Sandy nice bump! :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- that's what made me so upset about it all! I nearly cried when the midwife told me! She told me not to worry as it's "unlikely" that I'll go into active labour before the morning anyway! I felt like saying "I couldn't give a flying fuck whether I'm in active labour (which she also said is the only "true labour") - I want him there all the way fucking through!!" :cry: And who the hell are they to say I can manage on my own until 4cm or whatever they say is "active"!

I've asked a few friends who ended up giving birth at Chesterfield and they're all saying the same thing! That it was the most horrendous part- being left alone (as well as the extra strong Picotin contractions of course!) One girls husband didn't get back until she was 8cm as they kept "forgetting" to ring him as they were so busy! :shock:


----------



## lisaf

omg thats soooo horrible Lou!!! :(
From what I've heard, it can be majorly painful at any stage, especially if your water breaks etc...
Though if you get an epidural then you might not mind being left alone.... epidurals can also speed up labor though... my aunt went from 3cm to pushing within an hour of her epidural. They shouldn't send your OH home just in case you progress fast, you know?
UGH! :(
Could you have him go down and sleep in the car? That way at least he'd only be a minute away if you did go into 'active' labor? (not sure if its too cold there for him to try that!)


----------



## SBB

Oh god lou I don't blame you for being so upset... How totally ridiculous is that rule. I seriously would scream the place down if they try and send him home. 

Or you could refuse to let them check how far along you are? 

Or say you'll go and sit in the waiting area and have your contractions with OH... That would piss them off! And at that time in the night/morning it's not like there will be loads of people around - you could take your ball and bounce around. 

Big :hugs: I feel awful for you... You could threaten to complain/go to a paper about it. NHS don't want bad press... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- ahh well one girl never got her epidural because of lack of staff and no one to administer it! And another didn't even get gas and air because they'd run out! :shock: The hospital has not got good reports at the moment! That's why I fought so hard for my birth centre birth at my last appointment!


----------



## SBB

Lou I should point out my contractions were weird right from the beginning, they were in my back and bump, but also down the front of my legs. I couldn't lie down I had to be sitting otherwise it was agony... But on the machine the contractions weren't even strong! The MW said baby must've been pushing down funny to make it so painful and for the pain to be in my legs... 
So anyway, I'm just saying yours may not be so bad. I know that doesn't matter and you'd still want him there... I just don't want to scare you with my experience! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

omg... seriously thats so horrible!!!!!
I think thats insane that they didn't have anyone to administer one... what about emergencies?!?! If someone needed a c-section would they have been able to knock them out? That sounds criminal!!!
If it was just that the person was too busy to get to her... unfortunately thats pretty common even over here.

Alright ladies... I think we need to save Lou from this hospital... Someone needs to go over there and poke her bump with a stick until LO is so annoyed he decides its ok to come out! 
I know castor oil isn't exactly encouraged over there, but heck, I'd think that would be better than that hospital!


----------



## TySonNMe

Nice bump Sandi!! I love it!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, there was a woman in the bed opposite me who was being induced at 6pm and her OH was told he would have to leave at 8pm and they would call him if she went in to "active" labour before 8am... the guy couldn't believe it and got really stroppy. I felt so sorry for them. Especially as I'd just given birth with a bunch of MW who refused to believe I was in labour until minutes before I gave birth. I really hope that you can go to the birth centre... am sending eviction vibes to Ben for you. :hugs: :hugs:

Suz, it was the MW at the breast feeding workshop that suggested the nipple sheilds. Totally makes sense and she's on the breast no problem! Still not sucking much... but we'll get there.


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- your hospitals sound like prison.


----------



## lisaf

I'm watching the US version of the show One Born Every Minute right now... totally pissing me off though, lol!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Lou how are you doing today? Hope you got a good nights sleep :hugs: 

I think sammuel is having a little growth spurt - he wanted feeding every 2 hours through the night! Poor little thing still hasn't poo'd, that's 8 or 9 days now. Have mixed some brown sugar, OJ and water to give him today, then it's docs tomorrow... 
Have also discovered he will settle to sleep if I leave the hairdryer on! He also cries at all nappy changes, but doesn't if the hairdryer is on! Shame our electricity is so expensive in the day!! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Just checking in on Lou ... wow 10 days overdue hun, i'm soooo sorry!
I have NEVER heard of dh's not being able to stay with their wives during labour???
So when do you actually go in to the center?

Hi everyone hope those lil ones are keeping you occupied and busy,,, enjoy every moment they grow soooo quickly.
Nothing really new here other than I think Cami explained our weather here in MO, we have so much ice and of course a little snow that has kept us all locked up in our homes, so dh and I have been making up for lost time in so many ways.... we have enjoyed so much together. Unfortunately the girls were with their dad but they come home tomorrow yay!!!! I better make sure we don't have any under garments hanging from the ceiling fan or anything.. BaaaHaaaa!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi everyone x

Been for my third sweep and nothing has changed at all! Still only 1cm and not engaged! Midwife thinks I should give up until the induction on Saturday! :-( Each sweep has been less uncomfortable than the one before! :rofl: I couldnt even feel todays one at all! I'm having reflexology tomorrow at 12:30 as one last resort! :lol: 

Suz- I think you can download tracks of white noise and household noises for babies who like them?? Might be cheaper to play the sound on an iPod than keep a hairdryer running!?!?


----------



## babyloulou

You minx Verna!! :winkwink: Glad you've had chance to enjoy each other though :sex: :winkwink:

I'm in to the hospital at 8pm on Sunday night x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, hon, I've been thinking about you and your situation all night. Although it's not ideal and the hospital policy is very unfair, I think it's important for you and Ben not to get too stressed about it. I know that the birth is a huge event that we build up to for 9 months, but it the grand scheme of things it is 24 hours out of a whole lifetime with your LO and the best way for Ben to enter the world is if Mummy is relaxed and unstressed. Take the self hynopsis track with you, some lavender oil and perhaps even a lamp of night light so that you can turn off the main lights and have some low lighting to aid you in your relaxation. It is rubbish that the hospitals don't let the OH's stay overnight, but if you go in early enough then hopefully Ben will be here before you have to be abandoned. I'm sending you lots of love and relaxing vibes... :hugs: xxx


----------



## kcw81

Wow lou how exciting, so sunday for sure if not before then! can't wait! are you ready? haha I know you are dying for it to happen.

Verna sounds like fun all cozy in your house with dh, good to have some alone time too without the kids but I can see how it would be fun to have them there too! so what did you and him do huh? was the power out?

suz geez I hope samm can poo soon! Jimmy finally went number 2 after over 2 days and it was the biggest poo ever, it went up his stomach and back! sick! I hope samm has a blow out too. 

I got jimmy on this schedule now where he is eating every 3 hours if I make sure he eats a full feeding, after he eats I change his diaper to wake him up, then I hang out with him until he gets fussy, which means he is tired, then he goes down for a nap till the next feeding. it worked all day yesterday and night and it was nice to have predicability, you know, to know when his nap time will be and such. If he cries when I put him in the crib for a nap I let him cry, it usually only goes about 5 minutes at most, even though it feels like more. anyway I am hoping this works for awhile and then can stretch the night time 3 hour increments to longer as he eats more at each feeding. its nice to know exactly how much I am giving him with bottle although I would like breast too.


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Jess. :hugs: I wish I could go in earlier but I'm booked in for 8pm when apparently they start the gel and send OH home! You are right though- the most important thing is that Ben gets here safely. I can get over everything else :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Oops it's not Sunday! I don't know why I keep thinking that!? It's 8pm on SATURDAY night! :lol: :lol:


----------



## camishantel

lou :hugs: I hope he comes before sunday or at least waits till OH can be with you... 
well we got more ice than snow.. I kinda wish we would have gotten all the snow they were predicting but I am off till noon... little Caleb was very active all night so didn't get much sleep


----------



## SBB

Aw lou sorry your sweep hasn't suddenly got things cracking... Still a couple of days yet, you never know :hugs: but jess is right, if there's nothing you can do you're best off accepting it and moving on otherwise it'll be stressful. I know that's easier said than done :hugs: 
I just looked up hairdryer on iTunes and there's a couple of tracks! And a womb sounds one :D so might try them. I recorded the hairdryer on my phone but it didn't really work... 

KC that little routine sounds good! Hope jimmy keeps it up. God I can't imagine what this poo is going to be like when he finally does it!!! &#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;

Verna that sounds lovely! You are having enough :sex: to make up for the rest of us I think!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey suz they have white noise on itunes? is it like one huge long track lasting 30 minutes or do you put it on repeat?


----------



## SBB

I'm not sure casey, I can't tell from my phone how long the tracks are. If you search It's called calmsounds baby sweet dreams... 
I haven't bought it yet and it's cheaper to download from amazon.... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

The womb sounds on that disc is 8 mins. 

This one is 30 mins https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mother-Child-Collection-Asleep-Natural/dp/B001LAE1A8/ref=pd_sim_dmusic_t_1

And this one 60 https://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Sleep-Gentle-White-Minutes/dp/B002C5YDMW/ref=pd_sim_dmusic_a_1

X x x


----------



## kcw81

oohh I like the white noise one for me! but I bet the baby would like it too, its a lot cheaper than running the washer or the hair dryer huh? I will wait to see if I need to buy this as I don't think that Jimmy is soo fussy that I need white noise. Usually his fussy cries just means he needs something like a nap or a bottle but if he gets to be unconsolable I will try this.


----------



## Peach Blossom

We have a prince Lancelot slumber bear that plays White noise, womb sounds, ocean, lullabies or something you record on to it. Lili likes the womb one. It has a motion sensor on it so it goes off if the baby cries or moves.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls!

Wow Jess - that bear sounds Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!! I NEED one cos Pearl last night wouldnt not sleep for like 6 hrs and totally knackered me out......Then had a feed at midnight and slept til 5.........Nice but the before bit was WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too much for us!

Lou -I hope you go how I did, so the gel takes 6/7 hrs to start even mild ones and then Ste can get a rest (even tho he wont for been aqway from you!) Its a sh*tty policy u have there tho,,,,,,,,I mean Paul had his own bed at mine so why the differneces hey????

SUz - Pearl LOVES the vac! She falls off straight away......I was SO close to sticking it on at 11 last night hahahaha


----------



## lisaf

oooh, I want that bear too!! Lol! the only one I know of around here is not motion/sound activated!!!
The white noise works for a while... I think its part of that 4th trimester philosophy. Ipod is definitely cheaper to run than appliances! Brilliant for looking up itunes stuff, I would have just given up and bought a white noise machine :rofl:

Lou - I hope the gel causes a slow start for you too since you don't have a choice about DH staying...


Did any of the US girls watch the One Born Every Minute premiere? It totally freaked me out and confirmed every fear I have about hospital births! :(


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, I forgot to watch it...what worries you about hospital births?

Lou, where is that little Ben?

That womb sounds bear sounds great...wish I would have had it before!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr all ok well af is heavy today and i went the gym x x x x


----------



## lisaf

What worries me is that they're going to push me to do things just to fit their idea of what they want.
In the show, this one nurse was very pushy with the natural birth couple. I understand why she was doing it, but she was just frustrated because she couldn't do her job the way she's been trained. She kept trying to insist they go on the monitor, got pushy and kind of opinionated about some things (she suggested they try lying on her side... the woman in labor said no because it hurt more/was uncomfortable... and the nurse said 'well maybe thats because its working and helping things progress'... ok, she may have experience, but just because it hurts doesn't mean for sure its working etc). 
The hospital cited a 90% epidural rate...
the show editing was basically making fun of the natural birth couple... which included shots of the nurses faces showing their reaction to the noises coming from the room (eyes getting wide, giggling etc).

I dunno, it just made me feel like I AM going to have to fight to have the birth I want... and I don't want to be fighting the hospital staff, you know?


----------



## kcw81

Lisa! I just watched it! It was awful! it was like a paid advertisement for epidurals and it made fun of the black couple stereo types and they totally made the natural birth couple look ridiculous with their stubborness and doula and the nurses in the front desk laughing at them. dude! that show is awful. that is not how it has to be for you girl! and stay at home as long as possible if you think the hospital will interfere. I would definitely want to be at home to be in comfort and try to rest for that first 15 hours of contractions.


----------



## TySonNMe

I'll have to watch it. I had a great experience at my hospital. Our nurse totally followed our birth plan and asked what we wanted along the way. I stayed at home as long as possible, but I progressed rather quickly anyway after my water broke. I was the only one on the floor going natural and was very loud, but when your in labor you could care less what others think.


----------



## kcw81

marg you will hate it! its awful but I am prob hooked now and will watch next week!


----------



## camishantel

I watched it... and honestly the Doula was getting on my nerves not the nurse... I do think though that I would want to stay home as long as possible though because the longer your in the hospital the more uncomfortable you are and the more they try to push pain management etc. on you... I want a natural birth but that couple did make me laugh I am sure it was the editing that made them look crazy


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I watched it and I think the natural couple atcually got on my nerves...I am sorry she was already 2 weeks over due and that baby needed monitored at some point. Yes I think some of the gestures that the nurses were making out front was uncalled for but I think their nurse did a great job she gave her opionion whether they listened was on them but she didn't force anything but I agree with what she said at one point when she said the "defination of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result". Maybe if they would have listened to her a bit more they wouldn't have needed the potosin(sp) and got the all natural birth they wanted. 

I don't think you should ever not get the labor and delivery that you want but you also have to have some room for flexibilty in there and be willing to the people who are there to help you and take some of their guidance and knowledge as well.


----------



## kcw81

yeah I see your guys point, I liked the nurse lady, she was cool, but I think they edited it so that everyone thinks that people with birth plans are hippie crazy people weirdos with all the moaning and stuff. I guess they did look a bit silly, come to think of it with all the showering and the husband moaning with his wife! haha. but they edited it to look weird for sure.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes they editing was crazy but I still didn't get why they couldn't take a few minutes to check on the baby. The nurse wasn't asking her to stay on it to just let them check and I thought it was silly to refuse....because that is the only way to know what is going on in there. I am all for a natural birth...I did it twice but I also knew that my baby needed checked on as well.


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, ladies. Didn't watch the show. Last night/today has been VERY emotional for me. The teen we were going to take in became a no the other night. This amazing family came out of nowhere and could take all 3 kids, which we can only take 1...Well, then last night when hubs met with them they were uncertain and needed more time to talk about it. Then, all night I was up crying, because honestly, I will do it, but I don't really want a 13 yr old right now. I don't want such a huge life changing event. I don't want all of that responsibility with counseling, therapy and medical bills, etc. Not to mention things like braces, we would have to get a bigger vehicle. Ugh, I was going crazy. The reality all hit me. ...And it would be for atleast 5 years...then the rest of her life we would be her "parents." It was freaking me out. I prayed and prayed last night that if there was any way that the other family could do it, PLEASE, but if not, I would do what God needed me to do...
Well, today that family called. They told us they will/can take all three kids. I cried. Relief. I'm not perfect. I'm not a saint. I would do it if God needed me to do it, but I am so thankful I don't have to. I feel horrible to say that, but I sobbed with relief.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

:hugs: Chell. Sounds like God answered prayers all around. He knows when we have what we can handle and find a blessing for all involved. Your a wonderful lady.


----------



## babyloulou

You shouldn't feel guilty for being honest Chell- and I'm sure you've been a wonderful friend and support to the girl xxx :hugs:


----------



## camishantel

this is to baby ben *GET OUT OF YOUR MOMMY WE ARE READY TO MEET YOU *


----------



## Rudeollie

Yes as the others have said Chell, you are an amazing person and mother so please do not feel guilty over the dilemma you faced............... Everything has worked out for the kiddies and you shouldnt feel bad about that. BIg hugs honey xxx

LOL! Cami - No truer words have been typed! HURRY UP YOUNG BENJAMIN!

We are tryig a new tactic with Pearl tonight, she just had a feed and now we are TRYIN to put her straight down in her crib in our room............Normally we have her in the moses til we go to bed but she's not settling so we are trying this way. Thank god for a monitor is all I can say - I seriously hate not havin her next to me!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## SBB

Yeah come the f**k on Ben!!!! 

Chell I'm glad the other family can take them all... Don't feel bad at all, it's pretty obvious you're a wonderful caring person... You've got a lot going on already and it would have been a huge upheaval... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Let's hope my naughty little boy is listening to you all! :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

Lou go stand by the blender and turn it on with lotsa ice in it. lol. My kids always squirmed when I did that, maybe ben will wiggle on out. haha


----------



## kcw81

Chell you are such a wonderful giving lady and so self-sacrificing in all areas of your life. I don't blame you for being relieved at all, I would totally be. I am really glad the other family could take on the kid too.

Have you been walking around lots lou?

Ellen you are such a loving mommy to pearl! I can't sleep with jimmy next to me in the same room - he has to be in the crib in the separate room otherwise I hear every little gasp and grunt and can't sleep! IT also is nice to just have him out of sight out of mind to get some peaceful rest since I only get like an hour or two at a time. I hope that doesn't sound like I am a bad mommy, just need my rest!


----------



## Rudeollie

God casey no not at all honey! I totally get you - my alone time is during the day you see, I left her with mum today and got 2hrs solid shut eye and it was amazing but then I felt super guilty hahaha So Ive decided to toughen up a bit by doing this tonight............And here she goes wakin up AGAIN lol! 

Back in a mo,,,,,,,,xxx


----------



## lisaf

Sorry girls, went MIA for a while... we rearranged the furniture at my office and I have a lot more space now!

Chell - It was a huge responsibility and you shouldn't feel bad for not wanting it. You were exactly right in accepting if it was what had to happen, but there's nothing wrong with praying and hoping it doesn't have to be you. Nobody ever said the saints WANTED to go through what they did, right?

Back to the show just for a second since I missed out, lol! I don't blame the woman for not wanting to be on the monitor.. its not just a 'quick check'... I believe its a minimum of 15 minutes monitoring at a time... and I'm not sure if they made her lie down on her back/side for the monitoring. They kept making a big deal about how she was 13 hours into labor etc!!! Well didn't they come in for some kind of induction (not pitocin obviously) so thats not a fair comparison to someone who would have stayed home for longer you know?
The doula they had was just trying to assert their wishes.. and wanting to discuss an option like that internal monitor is not crazy (like the show made it seem!)
I'm hooked though and DH who had agreed to watch at least 1 episode with me now has agreed to try another one! It sparked some interesting discussion with us and was very eye-opening on the other person's opinion etc!


----------



## camishantel

the doula was against the internal monitor the midwife suggested it after the other nurse talked about it .. 
Lisa I know you watch teen mom.. what do you think about Janelle's new boyfriend?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, do you know anyone with a baby? Spending the day with my nephew the day I went in to labour really helped I think... It raises the oxytocin levels... Xx

Chell I admire you for all the support you gave that girl and for being willingvto take her in if needed. It would have been a huge comitment though and one you didn't need with a baby on the way. To be honest the girl probably would have felt awkward about moving in and "intruding" on the baby's arrival which would have stressed you out. There is no shame in feeling relieved... Lesser people wouldn't have even offered! :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- not really anyone I could get my hands on easily really!?! Two of my friends recently gave birth but live too far for me to pop round tomorrow. I have the reflexology from the Doula at 12:30 tomorrow. I'm gonna try that, go for another walk with the dogs and do some more ball-bouncing. If that doesn't work I'm gonna give up and just accept Saturday!!!


----------



## lisaf

hmm, I deleted the episode from my DVR, but I thought the doula just asked for some time for them to talk it over, I don't remember her giving an opinion on it.
And I'd never even heard of that kind of monitoring before so I'm not familiar with the risks it may have associated with it. The risks may not have been worth it to the couple, and from what I read, there is no 'need' for all this monitoring, we're just so used to having it in western medicine etc.

Regarding teen mom - I actually felt a little sorry for Jenelle until last night's episode...before last night, I felt like her mom wasn't giving her the chance to try and be a parent, so I didn't blame her for going out to party if her mom wasn't going to let her do the parenting stuff anyway etc... I now totally understand why her mom flips out about her behavior so much! I think her mom still enables the behavior, but I agree with her choice to get custody etc!
That boyfriend is bad news and she's such an idiot for thinking he's charming! If he is capable of getting a job, why doesn't he have one?


----------



## camishantel

I go back and forth on feeling sorry for Janelle but with the way her mom is I can see why she is the way she is... and I think that her mom is a enabler... I think they are both a little crazy to be honest.. and yea the new boyfriend looks like a pothead.. and why did he walk there with a 40 pound bag of clothes from New Jersey?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

lisaf said:


> Sorry girls, went MIA for a while... we rearranged the furniture at my office and I have a lot more space now!
> 
> Chell - It was a huge responsibility and you shouldn't feel bad for not wanting it. You were exactly right in accepting if it was what had to happen, but there's nothing wrong with praying and hoping it doesn't have to be you. Nobody ever said the saints WANTED to go through what they did, right?
> 
> Back to the show just for a second since I missed out, lol! I don't blame the woman for not wanting to be on the monitor.. its not just a 'quick check'... I believe its a minimum of 15 minutes monitoring at a time... and I'm not sure if they made her lie down on her back/side for the monitoring. They kept making a big deal about how she was 13 hours into labor etc!!! Well didn't they come in for some kind of induction (not pitocin obviously) so thats not a fair comparison to someone who would have stayed home for longer you know?
> The doula they had was just trying to assert their wishes.. and wanting to discuss an option like that internal monitor is not crazy (like the show made it seem!)
> I'm hooked though and DH who had agreed to watch at least 1 episode with me now has agreed to try another one! It sparked some interesting discussion with us and was very eye-opening on the other person's opinion etc!

Lisa I have to disagree with you on this 15min is "quick" just to make sure your baby is handling your labor well. I think most of big deal was the fact that she was already 2 weeks over....there are more risk involved the longer a baby goes over. I am not saying they were wrong for not wanting the internal monitor which I did have when I labored which was all natural with my DD's, I agree each to their own but I think refusing to have your baby checked is silly and pointless. To be on the monitor she could have even stayed on her birth ball...she was there anyway.


----------



## lisaf

reedsgirl1138 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Sorry girls, went MIA for a while... we rearranged the furniture at my office and I have a lot more space now!
> 
> Chell - It was a huge responsibility and you shouldn't feel bad for not wanting it. You were exactly right in accepting if it was what had to happen, but there's nothing wrong with praying and hoping it doesn't have to be you. Nobody ever said the saints WANTED to go through what they did, right?
> 
> Back to the show just for a second since I missed out, lol! I don't blame the woman for not wanting to be on the monitor.. its not just a 'quick check'... I believe its a minimum of 15 minutes monitoring at a time... and I'm not sure if they made her lie down on her back/side for the monitoring. They kept making a big deal about how she was 13 hours into labor etc!!! Well didn't they come in for some kind of induction (not pitocin obviously) so thats not a fair comparison to someone who would have stayed home for longer you know?
> The doula they had was just trying to assert their wishes.. and wanting to discuss an option like that internal monitor is not crazy (like the show made it seem!)
> I'm hooked though and DH who had agreed to watch at least 1 episode with me now has agreed to try another one! It sparked some interesting discussion with us and was very eye-opening on the other person's opinion etc!
> 
> Lisa I have to disagree with you on this 15min is "quick" just to make sure your baby is handling your labor well. I think most of big deal was the fact that she was already 2 weeks over....there are more risk involved the longer a baby goes over. I am not saying they were wrong for not wanting the internal monitor which I did have when I labored which was all natural with my DD's, I agree each to their own but I think refusing to have your baby checked is silly and pointless. To be on the monitor she could have even stayed on her birth ball...she was there anyway.Click to expand...

Lol, discussing this topic in 2 threads with you reeds! :haha:
I don't know if we have a clear picture of what was going on there... but I got the impression that the husband in particular just did not like that nurse and didn't trust her opinion on anything. 
I NEVER got the impression from anything the nurse said that there was a concern about her being so far overdue.... it actually had more to do with the labor taking 'so long' from the clips they showed.
I'm not saying I agree with their choice either, but I understand why they were fighting to a certain extent. If I were in their shoes, I might have said I'd go back on the monitor, but would like another 20 minutes first... there is no reason not to wait 20 more minutes.
The nurse could have used a fetalscope too and done a brief check but she was just pushing for electronic monitoring so hard it bugged me.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL we are too funny.

But my whole point is there are so many things that happen quickly in labor and with the internal she could have still done her natural and had her baby checked. My whole point is...like the nurse said we can see the mom and know she is ok we can't see the baby and know what is going on in there...and I guess since I have given birth and know how quickly things can go from ok to we have to get this baby out NOW that I am for monitoring for the 15 min out of the hour or two. If it wasn't for that monitoring my oldest may not be here. I do not see how the monitoring can take away from their birth plan.


----------



## kcw81

you two are big debaters sandi and lisa! you should do a forum for debate sessions!


----------



## lisaf

lol! I do love to debate :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I love debating with Lisa...she is fun and we never get upset with eachother...we respect eachother views. She is great. :)


----------



## lisaf

awww, thanks Sandi! I totally feel the same about you!!! :)
and its pretty hard for any debate to not get a little heated with pregnancy hormones involved but I don't get upset with your posts! :) :hugs:

Not sure if I told you girls, but we seem to have traumatized one of our cats with the furniture changes :( Unfortunately he's our shy one that its taken us AGES to get him as calm as he's been up until this last week.
He is not a very vocal cat but has a very kittenish meow... he keeps going into the nursery and meowing like a poor lost kitten! :cry: He barely lets me pet him right now and is totally on edge... he won't chase the dog and instead is turning very submissive when he used to be the boss of the house.
I feel so bad for him and just hope he regains his confidence soon!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep I never get offended by you either...pregnancy hormones yes lead to heated dicussion but I think cause I think of you as a friend we are just having fun. LOL

Your poor kitty. My cat hates me right now and I wish I knew why...


----------



## reedsgirl1138




----------



## camishantel

my cats won't leave me alone.. you want to trade for a few days? :rofl: 
I was going to say something on the OBEM topic but forgot it now.. go figure.. ah well...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My silly kid in shorts...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My cat hates that my belly moves I think. LOL Cami the baby brain struck. haha


----------



## camishantel

that is because he has days and nights totally reversed and has gained some muscle and keeps me up all night beating me up


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yep I know that feeling...Gunner parties all night and sleeps most of the day. I can almost always count on the punches to start about 7pm


----------



## lisaf

lol I think my animals are oblivious to my pregnancy... I can't wait until this LO kicks back because my dog jabs me in the belly all the time with his paw! Can't wait to see the shock on his face when my belly jabs him back! :rofl:

My kitty has gotten a little better each day... first morning after the change he was hiding behind the couch and only took 2 bites of wet food when I put it down... 
but this morning he let the dog chase him.. I just hope he regains his confidence soon so that he doesn't end up staying submissinve and 'losing' his place in the ranking around here.
He doesn't come on my bed at night to be pet either... I hope he starts doing that again soon too! :(


----------



## lisaf

So not sure if I told you girls, but my uncle told me where he bought the dresser, I contacted them and eventually got to talk to someone who knew what part I wanted. He offered to mail me 2 new drawer slides free of charge and I got them today!
My dresser is perfect now! I now want to get any future furniture from there! What awesome customer service!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is awesome Lisa. Where is it?


----------



## lisaf

the store? they've got a bunch in northern california, then under a different name they have a bunch of other stores in southern california and other parts of the country.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies. Gong Xi Fa Cai!! Today is Chinese new year... May the year if the rabbit bring you all happiness and prosperity! Xx


----------



## SBB

Happy Chinese new year!!! :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Happy Chinese New Year xx :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

morning all,

Happy chinese new year. :)

Lou how you feeling hunny?

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Grrr don't ask!! :haha: Fine really- just a bit frustrated!! I've woken up this morning with a sore throat and earache too! Lovely! :dohh:

How's everyone else this fine morning? X


----------



## laura6914

whens your induction booked for chick?

Im fine. Shae woke up at 2am wanting his dummy. Me and disturbed sleep = very tired and grumpy. :haha:
Im fine though. my new sofa is coming next monday so im sticking my old one on EBay today. Im not sure whether i should stick a buy it now/best offer on or do no reserve and see how it goe. What do you reacon. Its only 2 years old and i bought it for 2K. :shrug:

xx


----------



## babyloulou

If it cost that much I would stick a reserve on it honey- if you happen to have a bad day on there you could end up losing it for 50p otherwise! :haha: We have new settees ordered and will be doing the same with our current ones then- I'll definitely put a reserve on x

My induction is 8pm Saturday night x


----------



## SBB

I'm grumpy too :growlmad: Sammuel has been up all night pretty much :( 

He doesn't seem to be able to be awake without crying... I don't know why... He'll be ok for a few mins then starts blubbing. Sometimes it seems he's in pain, other times it just seems to be for the sake of it! 
He just wants feeding ALL the time - I fed him at 10, it's now 11 and he's crying for boob again?! 

Lou I'm sorry you're so fed up :hugs: 

Laura I'd stick a reserve on it, just make it reasonable! 
X x x


----------



## laura6914

thanks girls. think im going to stick a 450 reserve on it or best offer. I dont want much for it just want to get rid of it. 

Are you all packed and ready Lou? You nervous/excited?

Oh Suz, shae went through that stage when he was suffering wth colic. Have you tried infacol or gripe water?

xxx


----------



## SBB

Yep we give him infacol Laura... He has colic too... 

Anyway, just changed him, and a poo has been done!!! :yipee: 
&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;
X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, sacro cranial osteopathy is great for colicky babies... I know lots of people who swear by it. Have you tried lying Sammuel on his side? Sometimes during birth their spines get a bit compounded, so it's uncomfortable for them on their backs, and thus why the sacro cranial is great for them. Remember that the definition of colic is prolonged, unexplained crying, so it's not necessarily indigestion. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

HURRAY FOR POO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very good Suz.......Sorry sammuel hahaha!

Laura - hope you managed to sell the sofa, and perhaps get a top up catnap from Shaes late night dummy debarcle!

Lou - I hope the session this afternoon works for you...........But u do seem to be about to take my title of most overdue clomid mumma!

Well Pearl fed at 12 last night....Then woke at 5!!!!!!!!!!! Unbelievable,what a star I feel so refre4shed, apart from my dogdy back thats giving me grief today.


----------



## Peach Blossom

P.s Yay for poo!!! Did you use anything to encourage it? Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and Happy Chinese New Year!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay for Sammuel!! Clever pooing boy!! :happydance: 

Laura- I've had my hospital bag packed for the birth centre for ages. If nothing has happened by Saturday afternoon then i guess I'll have to have a look and change some stuff in it to make it suitable for the hospital. No I'm not excited at all- I just can't get my head around the fact that they won't let Ste stay overnight after they start the induction! :-( I just keep thinking what if I labour really fast and I'm all on my own! :cry: I just can't get that out of my head :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - how far from home is the hospital?? A plan of action I had if iduction went beyond 3 days......(cos then Paul WOULD have been sent home on a night) was for him to stay at a hotel near the hospital. That way he was close enough to be with me in a matter of minutes. Just an option to consider xxx


----------



## babyloulou

It's about 45 minutes- maybe a bit longer. Yeah- that's a good idea- maybe I'll talk to him about that later x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just chilling today day off the gym oh is going to finish the hall at the weekend why i have pic the paper woopp aw lou carnt beleive they wont let your man stay with u thats wrong and suz yayyyy for the poo woopp happy chines new year x x x x


----------



## SBB

Actually jess now you mention it he turn himself onto his side if he can... So perhaps he is more comfortable that way. I haven't laid him on his side, but only because all the SIDS booklets say that back is best... 
I will look up sacro cranial thingy... Never heard of it!!

I gave him OJ and brown sugar in water, and it seems to have done the trick :D 
Although I have to admit not changing pooey nappies was quite nice :rofl: 
Hoping he will feel a bit better now he's been... 

Lou it's highly unlikely you'll labour so fast Ste won't be able to get there :hugs: I know it must be awful for you I'd hate to be in the same position, but I bet it will be fine and afterwards you'll wonder what you were so worried about! I think the hotel idea is great if it will relax you a bit... 

Ellen yay for 5 hours sleep! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz - I settle Pearl on her side quite a lot and then turn her onto her back once she's setlled down hard and fast. Works a treat but scared me the first few times cos of the sids advice...........Give it a go and just stay nearby so u can check on him xxx


----------



## SBB

That's a good idea Ellen :) 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

They're ok on their sides if you're with them... My MW suggested for post feed snooze for about 20 mins. Lili gets herself on to her side a lot of the time... Little minx!

Glad the oj and brown sugar water worked Suz. Xx


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- I used to roll a blanket up to put behind the baby's back and swaddle them; then they were in a side sleep position. My kids had severe reflux and had to sleep that way, or upright incase they vomited. Anyway, they always slept really well on their sides. You should try it!

HAPPY CHINESE NEW YEAR! My aunt's ex is Vietnamese and always celebrated Chinese New Year with giving me money, and taking me out to Kareoke. lol. I miss those days. Esp the free money. hahaha 

AFM I'm grumpy too! Looks like there's a grumpy bug getting us all! I've just been so stressed it's like I cannot deal with being happy right now. lol. Sad. Hubs and I stayed up late last night to buy him the new iPhone 4 at midnight....Turns out it was 1am and we couldn't stay up another hour. lol. He got it this morn. I think my "staying up to buy stuff" thing has to stop. It's never effective!


----------



## SBB

There's another iPhone 4?! Or the normal iPhone 4? 

Sorry you're grumpy too :( 

I will def try the side thing, thank you. He is asleep in the sling now, and I'm lying on my side so he is too, and he's quite happy! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy Chinese New Year!

Chell, I don't blame you for not wanting another teen in the house, especially with a LO on the way.

Suz, yay for poop! I know when Jax hasn't pooped in a while I was a little worried. Who'd have thought you'd get that happy over poop? LoL

Ollie, I'm so happy Pearl is sleeping through for you! The medical definition for sleeping through the night is 12a-5a so technically she's sleeping through! :yipee:


----------



## SBB

I spoke too soon he just started crying!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Wow really???? Thats made my day!!!!!!!!! Thanks honey xxx 

Suz = you can buy padded cushiony things to wedge babies on their sides too............but like` chell i'm just using a rolled blanket with pearl swaddled.

Do u like the sling btw??? Ive one but havent used it yet!


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-there's a new iPhone 4...Well, here it's new. Not coming out until Feb 10th...preorder was/is today. Before there has just been the iPhone 3. Maybe you guys got it earlier than us, idk...hmmm.
apple.com has it on the front page. DH is ecstatic!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, I have a Sleepy Wrap and love it!! Highly recommend using it. X


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess u just keep coming out with such amazing wonderfu things Ive never heard of hahaha! I love that and the lionheart bear - hubbys ordered one already for pearly girl! x


----------



## SBB

Ok I'll try swaddling him and doing that... 

Yep we have a moby wrap - I really like it. Danny got really pissed off trying to put it on, but I managed first time :haha:

Phew Chell I have the iPhone 4... Panicked there might be a new better one! It's fab by the way! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

we've had the iphone 4 here for a while so there must be a new one.... like how they did the 3GSI one... (sorry Suz!!)
If it makes you feel better, I still have the 3G and I got it about 2 months before the 3GSI one came out :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Suz, Joe was exactly the same... Tried to put it on and gave up at the second instruction!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Oh and we have opened a poo flood gate! Just did a big one, changed him and he's clearly done another already!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I just looked Lisa it's the iPhone 4 on apple.com :shrug: 

Jess Danny swore A LOT when he tried it :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

ah, I checked... it IS the same model, its just available on another carrier now is all... 
Over here anyway there are people who HATE AT&T which had an exclusive on the phone. I figured part of the issues with AT&T were that the iphones were so popular it was putting a strain on their network... so I will seriously laugh if Verizon has the same issues that AT&T did at first.


----------



## SBB

Thank god there isn't a new one - my contract doesn't end for ages! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha poo flood gate! Love it! You'll probably find there's a few more coming yr way Suz- afterall he has had a back log to shift hehehe!

Well mum has pearl snuggled asleep in her arms and ollie cat has gone and cuddled up at the other side. God bless my cat - he ADORES pearl so much. The other day I was asleep on the bed with pearl and had ollie tucked up asleep in my cardi.......When pearl woke up she looked at him with a WTF?!?!? expression on her face. It was SOOOO funny! X


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah, we're verizon people. Have been waiting for years for Apple to FINALLY allow someone else to carry it!

My DD just went on a playdate. Tear. Her and her 4yr old buddy walked the 3 buildings down to her friend's house. I totally feel she's growing up too fast. Breaks mommy's heart that she doesn't need me to walk her over there....


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww bless Chell! She's growing up but will always need her mummy xxx

LOU!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whats going on?? I swear if you come on here saying, "oh nothing....I had Ben at 4pm today" I will be VERY cross lady hahaha x


----------



## lisaf

I'm so sick and tired of dealing with the IRS!!!
Its a work thing, but its like trying to pull teeth ... 
THEY made a mistake... they moved a decimal point and just need to re-process a form... but for some reason they aren't doing it and we keep getting penalty notices etc...
we keep going around in circles and were finally supposed to get help, but apparently they cant' talk to me without my boss's ok (which contradicts what the last person said!) and he's out of town... now we're getting a letter in the mail instead with instructions and I don't think its going to ever get resolved... just soooo tired of this :(
Its their mistake but they don't have to fix it

Its a stupid mistake but it got me to the point of tears because they won't let me talk to them (and my boss could have signed a form months ago authorizing me on this issue but didn't want to bother :( )

Thanks for letting me rant


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, :hugs: Lisa xx


----------



## lisaf

Thanks... its like dealing with criminals or something... we don't owe them money, we've proven to them that we don't but they won't actually deal with it! :(
We found out today that we have a bad credit rating and this might be the reason why... which is now hurting our business! :(
(just soooooo relieved its my company and not my personal credit/tax issue, lol!)


----------



## Smile4me

Lisa, Lisa, Lisa, i think the pregnancy hormones are getting to you hun, you need to get a massage and mani/pedi :)

Where art thou Lou????????????

Just booked my Florida trip YIPPEEEE!!!! June baby


----------



## kcw81

hi girls! well jimmy is up for his wake time after a nap and feed and I got him in his fisher price chair that vibrates, only he doesn't like the vibrate feature so he just sits there and stares at the world. Things are so much better now that I have a routine going with him. I can't say enough about it and I hope it continues to work out. Still feeding every 3 hours but last night he went a 4 hour stretch which was very nice for mommy!! I feel more human the more and more sleep chunks I get. 

Suz I am very happy for the poop party samm is throwing at your house! what a relief! he is going to feel so much better. 

Happy chinese new year Jess and to all of you! hope the year of the rabbit is one of health and good times for all of us.

Chell you are such a loving momma to your little ones! 

lisa sorry about the irs probs! cant wait for your maternity leave!


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry girls- I'm here. Had a busy afternoon - I went to my reflexology session with the Doula! (wow!! I LOVE reflexology! It feels amazing!) then my best friend came round for a few hours after work. She bought me a book called "The Best Friends Guide to Motherhood"- looks quite good! Gonna have a read in the bath later :thumbup:

Nothing happening labour wise I'm afraid! I think OH and I have decided to ask for a few more days before the induction when I go for my appointment on Saturday (assuming all the checks are OK obviously!) I might see if they'll wait til Monday to give him two more days??


----------



## Onelildream

OMGosh! US girls; Check this out!
https://www.toysrus.com/shop/index....6&ab=Bru_homepage_aspot:2:Gear-Trade-In-Event
bring in any used stuff to BabiesRus, and they'll give you 25% off a new item. Seriously, that's a better deal than what my husband gets at cost+10% for big items. That's ridiculous! I'm going to get my bassinet/changer/playard combo there. And that means I'll save $20 more than I would if I got it at cost+10% CRAAAAAAZY!!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-why wait til Monday? Will that change the rules of when OH can be there?


----------



## babyloulou

No I don't think so Chell! I just really don't want to be induced- so would just like to his bubs another couple of days x


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, I totally understand. I'm so sorry. Overdue must SUCK. I never even made it to full term and THAT sucked! lol. Is Ben ok being in that long?


----------



## kcw81

sounds good to me lou, wait till monday!


----------



## caz & bob

he will be her soon lou he is just snug in there i bet hes he over the weekend x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think they'll make me be monitored every other day- although if I only wait til Monday then I should be OK. I won't leave him any longer than that though!


----------



## SBB

Sounds like a good plan lou... As long as Ben is quite happy in there there's no reason why not! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

you guys this is way TMI but shouldn't be a surprise coming from me but I definitely notice that my vagina is way larger than it used to be, I checked in the shower today with my finger, and I am scared it will never shrink back since I had tearing and such. I don't want to be a loosey goose down there for the rest of my life! that won't be any fun in the bedroom! any advice?


----------



## babyloulou

They say nothing is back to normal until after the first six weeks Casey so give your poor body some time to recover! After that there are vaginal cones you can buy that help to exercise the muscles back into shape x


----------



## kcw81

thanks lou. I read some women saying it never goes back to the way it was, especially if you had tearing. i hope it does though


----------



## SBB

I think give it a bit longer casey.. Mine isn't the same either, I haven't dared put a finger up yet lol but when I had the protrusion 'incident' I could see that it was more open than before! I'm sure with loads of pelvic floor exercises it will at least get near enough back to normal... 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I agree with Suz, Casey. You can do Kegels, but it'll take awhile. The first time me and OG dtd I felt like a virgin again, it had been 6+ weeks! It felt different too...


----------



## kcw81

but are you looser now marg? I find doing kegels to be such a chore for some reason but I guess I will have to just do them!


----------



## SBB

Is kegels the same as pelvic floor exercises? 
I find them really hard too! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes its the same thing. I hate them too! For some reason it makes me feel a bit sick when I try and do them!! :shrug: I think that's why I'll buy some "props" to help!


----------



## kcw81

umm what props? I will buy them too if they help!


----------



## babyloulou

These are what I mean... 

https://wap.ebay.co.uk/Pages/ViewIt...a47a24749314ffe42c63&autoredirect=off&sflag=1

https://www.stressnomore.co.uk/pd/AquaFlex-Pelvic-Floor-Exercise-System_9071.html


----------



## kcw81

yeah you guys valentines day is coming up and I will be almost to the 6 week mark the doc said is okay to have sex so I was thinking about how it would be do dtd with a big huge vadge! maybe that will be a good thing for DH since it has been sooo long so he is probably a quickie. I am so gross.


----------



## kcw81

ohh thx for the tip lou! I am going to try to find something like this in us!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! I love you Casey!! :rofl: xxx


----------



## SBB

Lol I think OH wouldn't even get to the 'vadge' it's been so long :rofl: 

I've never heard of those cones - I might get some!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, get a Foo Foo Funbox... I'm just gonna keep mentioning it til someone buys one!! :rofl: anyone would think I work for them!! :haha:

Lili seems ravenous tonight... We fed her boob and bottle at 8.30 and by 10 she was asking for more!! Just finished boob and bottle with her... At this rate she's gonna start asking for more food in half an hour!! 

I'm braving central London tomorrow!! Lunch with my Mum at John Lewis then popping in to my office to show Lili off!! Driving in as I'm not ready for public transport yet!!


----------



## babyloulou

What's in the Foofoo fun box Jess? I couldn't figure it out last time you posted it! Is it a DVD? X


----------



## SBB

I'm going to check out the foo foo fun box jess, just for you! 

Good luck tomorrow - I think you must be a little bit crazy!! Bet your work friends can't wait to meet her :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

The foo box is £30 on amazon and appears to just be a DVD?! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

good luck going into town tomorrow jess! very brave of you. are you bringing your pump?

I am going to check out this foo foo thing too now.


----------



## babyloulou

That's what I thought last time Jess posted it- that it was just a DVD!?? I assumed she'd posted it just because she liked the funny name! :haha:


----------



## SBB

It says DVD and kit - but with no explanation of what the kit is?! 

I'm gonna get that cone thing - sounds weird but if it works I'm up for it!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah and they are cheapish! I thought they're worth a go!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

I'll let you know! Am quite excited I'm just ordering one :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

You can be the guinea pig! :thumbup:

Right- night night everyone! I'm off to listen to the Gentle Birth thingy in bed! Give Ben a last shot! :dohh: Night xxx


----------



## SBB

Come on baby Ben.... Pleeeeeeeeease!!! 

Night Hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

I hope that Ben comes too!

I'm going to a birthday party for my DD's friend. He's in love with her. I'm thinking he'll ask her for a birthday kiss. lol. Serious. He's a smooth-talker. I am not too excited to go, though, his parents have horrendous living conditions. How can clean cut-appearing people live in such filth??? I'll let you know how that goes.... lol.


----------



## kcw81

good luck lou and good night!

suz let me know if it works - I might have to order it even though it only ships from the UK it appears.

Chell you must be a really tidy cleaner - is your house spic and span?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I just like the name!! They had the kit at the Baby Show... Involved lots of different shaped balls and gadgets. 

I'm still up with a hungry Lili... Is it just comfort eating now?!! At least it's a sign she's getting over the jaundice!! Silver linings and all!!


----------



## NurseKel

Hi girls!
Casey, girl....you make me laugh so much. You're hysterical! The va jay jay will return to normal honey. Just do some kegels and be patient. 
Glad to hear the babies are all doing well. If they're eating, sleeping and pooping then we got it covered. 
Dear Ben, your parents are fabulous and can't wait to have you here. Please put mommy out of her misery and come out already. Thank you!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Dearest Ben,

Please please suprise your mommy and daddy (and all of us) and make your appearance tonight. I could use some happy news. :)

Love, 
Sandi


----------



## Britt11

Hi girls!
Come on baby Ben!!!!! we are so ready to meet you

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Hey Ben, 
I'll buy you a toy truck and a candy bar if you come out on your own! :)


----------



## SBB

Lol Ben has to come with all this encouragement! 

Jess lili might be having a little growth spurt? I think sammuel is cos he's been the same, feels like he's never off the boob!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Well sammuel slept 1-5 so much better than the last 2 nights... He has wanted feeding every hour since though!! 

Lou has Ben popped out overnight by any chance?! 

Our dishwasher arrives today :happydance: no more washing up!! Not that I do it anyway, obviously I make Danny do it! 

X x x 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls! Just had a nice lie-in (probably gonna be one of my last ever :haha:) 

Suz- no sign of him overnight sorry- he's just not listening to any of us! :dohh:
I'm glad Sammuel slept better for you! I bet he's gonna start settling and getting better and better each night now! Yay for the dishwasher! I don't know how you've been managing without one! :shock:

How's everyone else today? Xx


----------



## SBB

The thought of never having another lie in is so depressing! I love lie ins :cry:

Well lou make the most of your last days of being pregnant... I miss my bump! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz! It doesn't mean we'll NEVER get a lie-in!! Just not at the beginning stage! Think about once people can babysit overnight! :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Yeh that'll be great! Danny always gets up anyway as he can't lie in so I'm probably going to get a few lie ins at some point! 

I can't believe how hungry sammuel is! We're going to register him later and go to chavsda (asda!) and I'm sure he'll need feeding.. I've only got a little bit pumped and I want that for tomorrow as we're going for lunch, so might have to wap a boob out in public!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay do it Suz!! Be brave!! :thumbup: Have you got a sling? Can you feed in one of those? I've bought a Babyhawk Mei Tei to hopefully use for public feeding x (if my baby ever gets here! :dohh:)


----------



## Rudeollie

Get em out Suz! Hahaha I fed pearl round at my aunties the other week and just stuffed her up my top hahaha She feel asleep up there all snuggled!

We're registering Pearl on Tuesday - then I can send off my health claim to get £200 for havin her! How good is that?!?!? 

Lou - Dont blame u on waiting a few more days to be induced but honestly if the first stage works its not bad xxx Hopefully he'll listen to us all and shift his butt and escape!

Jess- good luck out and about. Bet yr work friends will love little lilli poppet x

Ive got so much cash savee up from havin pearl Im on a spedning spree. Bought myself a nice new shirt from next for our weekend away............And now eyeing up asos xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- I think I've changed my mind again this morning andmight just go through with the induction. The main thing putting me off is OH having to go - but that'll still be the case if I end up going in a couple of days later! I just want him here now!! 

Is it next weekend your going? Are you looking forward to it? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Two weeks time we'll be sat in the bar and I WILL be dirnking a nice glass of vino hahaha Ive banked up loads of milk to take so can have a tipple.............Then its hottub time (just hope the gale force winds have left by then hahaha)

I understand how u feel, I was so scared of being induced - you girls will remember how I was. But when the day came I just wanted baby out and safe any way possible.........And I wouldnt lie to u if it hurt but honestly it didnt, not the stuff I had done anyhoo. Labour - yeah that hurts hahaha But even then its a rewarding pain and is gone in a second once ben lands in your arms xxx

Awww Im all gushy now sob! x Pearls a MONTH old today, can u believe it?!?!? xx


----------



## SBB

Lou I agree, once you get started you just want them out asap and safely! I think you'll be fine, I think the thought of being on your own is worse than the reality. You'll have your phone so if you feel things are progressing you can get him there yourself rather than the MWs doing it... 

I'm trying to get ready to go out but Sammuel won't let me!! I need help! 

Yay a month Ellen :happydance: sammuel is 5 weeks tomorrow :D 

I've got a sling I can cover up in. My main concern is none of my clothes are easily pulled up/down without flashing more than necessary!! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

hey all, its only a flying visit from me. 

Lou just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. Il be popping on here to see if there are any updates on how your getting on. :thumbup: Hopefully OH wont have to go cause you will go into full labour quickly. :hugs: If i was going to be induced i was the same at our hospital, if i wsant in established labour phil would have had to go home to. The hotel thing sounds like a good idea. 

Suz glad to hear LO is sleeping better. 

Rudi, having fun spending all that dosh. Im so jealous. Every last penny i have goes on buying Shae clothes as he outgrows them so quickly. 

well must dash, got to peel my spuds whilst little man is having a nap. :wave:

take care all. xxx


----------



## camishantel

off to the Dr. Caleb was quite last night so I got to sleep..


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- aww bless her!! A month old! :shock: Now if I remember rightly throughout the whole BFP and pregnancy time I've ways gone on about how there were exactly 4 weeks between us! We ovulated 4weeks apart and were exactly 4 weeks between our pregnancies so maybe that means Ben will come today!?!?! :shock: I wish! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Lou i hope he comes and keeps our one month apart trend going! FX!

Suz - I know what u mean over BF friendly tops - theres not many out there - I could only cope with shirts Id got from maternity sections...........and even then I was showing all my top chest off!

Cami - Hope everything is ok with caleb. Hes probably havin a lazy few days xx


----------



## kcw81

happy birthday to pearl ellen! little jimmy is one month old today too! I plan on celebrating by going to my 4 week postpartum doctor appt and having the doctor stick his hand up my area to check the healing! yay!

Lou what are you going to do then? you will probably have to be induced either way but if you wait, there is a tiny chance you won't so why not wait? too much pressure cookin?

Suz let me know how it goes whipping your boob out in public! going to lunch sounds so fun. God going out anywhere sounds delightful at this point, even just starbucks!

hi laura !

Kel how is your little one doing?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Casey - I can't get over the thought that I might be putting him at risk by waiting a couple of days! I'd never forgive myself if he was poorly from being in too long if I turn down the induction tomorrow :-( 

Good luck at your foof appointment! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## kcw81

ok lou I see your point, whatever is best for little ben!! yay then its tomorrow!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af has gone wooppp just spotting so :sex: is on the card again tonight we had it last night to woopp love it been the gym going to weigh my self on Monday to see if i have lost any more x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay casey! Happy one month to little jimmy too! Its SO cool they share their bday isnt it? Good luck for the appointment hun x

Caz - Get bding chick, and good luck for the weigh in on Monday! How much are you trying to loose??? I keep meaning to weigh myself and see if Ive got to my before clomid weight - god I piled it on during that stuff! x


----------



## camishantel

back from Dr. Caleb is fine woke up after we got there and they put me on the monitor and he had hiccups... very cute... anyway they were measuring my fluid levels and said they should have been above 8 mine were at 7 if they get to 5 they will talk ab9out having to deliver me...


----------



## lisaf

yikes Cami... hope the levels go back up!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies...I see no Ben still...Lou did he not like my letter?? LOL 

Cami man I so hope that fluid pops back up. 

I just dragged myself out of bed. I went to bed at 10 got up at 6:30 for about 15min and slept again til 1...well I did get up a few times to wee. LOL BUt I feel great. I cleaned and organized my bedroom and had my girls helps me rotate our mattress and it felt like a new one again. 

How is everyone??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Jimmy and Pearl!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

I don't think he's listening to anyone Sandi!! :rofl: :rofl:

I am getting some grinding feelings down near my pelvis tonight- I'm wondering if he's finally getting into a better position!? I hope so!! It's the first pains I've had for weeks!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Maybe he is realizing tomorrow is eviction day and MOmmy means it now. LOL


----------



## caz & bob

ho lou hope hes coming hun x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay cami! Glad everything was ok and fx the levels dont get any lower honey xxx

Yep lou I must say he is one disobedient boy you have in there, BUT the grinding sounds promising - thats something that happen to me a few hrs after my induction was started and Pearly poppit wasnt in the right position when I arrived in the hospital!

Well I was trying to keep her up for daddy coming home so she could have a bath but after a play in the nuddy on the bed she crashed out in my arms so he came home to find her all snuggled in mummys big cardi looking SUPER cute! Needless to say he now has hold of her and its staying that way ALLLLLLLLLLLLL weekend as far as Im concerned. I am KNACKERED! x


----------



## babyloulou

Get yourself a glass of wine and a big bar of chocolate Ellen!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

My boobies are freshly squeezed and with 3 bottles of my finest in the fridge I am enjoying a beer Lou! And it tastes fricking GREAT!


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Ollie!! My freezer stash is ginormous! I'm back to nursing LO to boost my supply as it drastically dipped after my small bout of mastitis...nurse said that probably wasn't the cause but he's helping bring it back up.

cami, I hope your levels rise and soon!

AFM, still working on Jackson's sleeping but it's gotten so much better in just a day. Now, we'll put him in his crib and he'll cry for a few minutes and nod off...no props, just being swaddled. It's a huge victory for mommy! Now, if he could just sleep through the night....


----------



## Onelildream

Cami-yikes. Do they think you're losing fluid? Did u ever get that stitch?

Marg-Sorry bout the mastitis...Glad Jax is bringing ur supply back up. Woot for getting him transitioned to the crib!!! I never do that until 3 mo. You rock.

AFM I finally got pics of my ds's dino playland I made him. lol. a mo late. He loves it. It's all in a hardshell suitcase so we can pack it up and store it or take it to gmas etc. It still needs mini greenery, but I'm having a hard time locating greens small enough! So I thought I'd show ya....
 



Attached Files:







dino playland.jpg
File size: 63.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## camishantel

Chell... I didn't have to get the stitch as there has been no change in my cervix just have to go in every week for monitoring to make sure it stays that way... as for the fluid... nothing has come back that I am leaking but it is a possibility since the levels were higher last time they checked.. .do you know anything I can do to maybe make them rise?? I forgot to ask


----------



## TySonNMe

Chell, love the suitcase! How cute!

Cami, I thought I read somewhere to drink lots of water to replenish amniotic fluid...here's a reliable link: https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/low-amniotic-fluid/AN01659


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I was just gonna say the same thing Tyson...lots of water Cami. Not a fun drink but it helps. :)


----------



## babyloulou

I agree Cami- lots of water :thumbup: 

Love Dinoland Chell! That's brilliant! :flower:


----------



## lisaf

what did you use to make it Chell?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies! 

Cami, glad Caleb is ok. I agree with the other girls... drink plenty of water! :hugs: 

Lou, fingers crossed something happens tonight for you. :hugs: 

Caz, yay for no proper AF... fingers crossed for you lovely :hugs: 

So, I survived my trip in to central London! It was pretty hard core and rather tiring. Just FYI, John Lewis rocks in the parent and baby care dept! The have baby and parent rooms that have breastfeeding areas, bottle warmers, change mats etc.. It's great! I went in to pump whilst my Mum gave Lili a bottle in the restaurant... I didn't realise that they had the breastfeeding areas other wise I would have done battle with Lili on the boob. She makes such a fuss that I didn't want to try in the restaurant!! I then popped in to my office and everyone cooed and ahhed over her. It was nice to see everyone, but I didn't miss it in anyway... really wish there was a way that I could not go back to work! Will have to start pimping Joe out! :rofl: 
So, I survived my trip in to


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Chell I just went back and looked at the dino land...that is so neat. YOu could make them and sell them! I would buy it as I am not crafty!! 

Lou are you on the countdown yet?


----------



## babyloulou

What countdown for tomorrow night you mean Sandi?? No I'm feeling a bit depressed about being induced at our horrible hospital! Feel a bit tearful over it tonight! :cry: I know I won't care once he's here though! :thumbup:

Glad you had a successful trip Jess! :thumbup: Did you take Lili in a pram or carrier? X


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-it is the spray insulation. Then model grass and acrylic paint. Then 2 coats of mod podge to make it safe so the paint doesn't chip. All ingredients are non toxic, but I wanted an extra safe playland. My son loves it. He mainly makes me take all the little dinosaurs and then he attacks them with a big dino. stinker. Not much fun for me, but he loves it...lol.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Aww Lou I am sorry. I will be praying they are super nice to you and maybe Ben will surprise you and show tonight.


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- maybe you will be the exception, and will have a wonderful experience! Try to go in with that mentality. Try to laugh things off too. It might be a bit humorous if they are all idiots! I hope that it won't be that bad... HUGS


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks girls :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Rudeollie said:


> My boobies are freshly squeezed and with 3 bottles of my finest in the fridge I am enjoying a beer Lou! And it tastes fricking GREAT!

oh my gosh I am so jealous about the beer, that sounds so lovely right about now but you definitely deserve it!

thinking of you Ellen. even if you go for the induction I am sure everything will be just fine :hugs:
Yeah we might get to meet little Ben tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## camishantel

Girls I already drink two or more gallons a day


----------



## lisaf

Cami - from a quick google search:
The amniotic sac that contains the baby and the fluid forms about 12 days after conception. Amniotic fluid immediately begins to fill the sac. In the early weeks of pregnancy, amniotic fluid consists mainly of water that comes from the mother. After about 20 weeks, the baby&#8217;s urine makes up most of the fluid. Amniotic fluid also contains nutrients, hormones and disease-fighting antibodies. 

The amount of amniotic fluid increases until about 36 weeks of pregnancy, when it measures about 1 quart (1). After that time, the level of fluid generally begins to decrease. 

In some pregnancies, there may be too little or too much amniotic fluid. Too little fluid is called oligohydramnios and too much is called polyhydramnios. Either condition can cause problems for mother and baby. Even with these conditions, though, most babies are born healthy. 


*Some studies suggest that women with oligohydramnios can help increase their levels of amniotic fluid by drinking extra water (2, 3). Providers also may recommend decreasing physical activity or bed rest. *

"A friend who went through this was advised to lie on her left side for 10 minutes or so every couple of hours. I know you're not crazy about doing a lot of that, but it sounds like even a few minutes can make a difference. "

Everything I'm reading suggests water though... 
here's a short synopsis of a study about it:https://pregnancy.about.com/cs/amnioticfluid/a/aaoligo.htm


----------



## camishantel

I have no problem doing a lot of lying on my left side that is the only way I am comfortable and on my days off do a whole lot of that but as far as water I just don't know how I can drink more... I mean I have a 32oz cup that I fill up at least 8 times a day :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Well I don't want to jump the gun or get too excited but I think something "may" be happening girls!! :shock: I've been having pains about every 6 or 7 minutes- but they are only lasting 20 or 30 seconds or so. In fact more irregular than that- sometimes it's 7 minutes between them, then a couple of minutes, then 10 minutes or so.... Maybe it's just Braxton hicks though as the last one only lasted 10 seconds?!? :shrug: They are bloody hurting though!!! Ive had to get out of bed and come downstairs. Also just had a bit of pink on the toilet paper when I wiped! :shrug:


----------



## Onelildream

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I hope this is it!


----------



## camishantel

Oooo sounds promising lou


----------



## lisaf

oooooooh lou how exciting!!!! FX'd!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

If these aren't contractions then god knows cos they are hurting!! They coming about every 4 or 5 minutes though at the moment so surely they can't be!?!? And only lasting about 30 seconds! :shrug: Does anyone know if first real contractions can start off this irregular, short and close?


----------



## lisaf

I've heard that contractions are not nearly as regular for some people as you'd think!

Aww, sounds like you have some butterflies there! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

oh shit lou it totally sounds like you are starting! especially with the pink coming out in the toilet too! totally irregular at first is normal, sometimes I had like a break of 10 or 12 inutes, sometimes way less and they were shorter or easier to take at first, like menstrual cramps! I suggest trying to get some rest as much as you can, if you can sleep at all right now that would be great since you might be in the early stages which can last like over 10 hours.


----------



## kcw81

lou if you lay down does it make them stop? or get easier? it says that if it is true labor that you will still totally feel them lying down and that walking around would make them stronger.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I've just fetched pillows to the settee- gonna try and rest here- they are coming every few minutes at the moment though. They are very short but are painful enough to make me have to get up or move around during them- hopefully they'll either kick in properly and go full steam or they'll spread out and let me get some sleep! :haha: Oh god please say this is it and we are going to beat my induction!! I have a bad feeling they will just stop and disappear!! :nope:


----------



## babyloulou

It's hard to say Casey as they are so short! So if i'm lay down as it starts and i stand up- as I walk around they start wearing off! But if I'm stood up when it starts they are just as bad! :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

oh man lou it totally sounds real though, how can this be false labor when it hurts like that? it took me all night long when mine started till the next morning until they started getting more regular and closer together so I tried to sleep in between the contractions. it was practically impossible!


----------



## babyloulou

There was 7 minutes between the last two and then I've just had two that were 1 and a half minutes apart!! :shrug: There's still a slight tinge of pink when I go to the loo as well!


----------



## kcw81

ok keep tracking them and see what the pattern is!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo... Lou.... Exciting!!! I would say that there was never more than 7 mins between my contractions at any point and they were pretty irregular all the way through. I hope this is Ben making his grand entrance!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Well I've got to say that they do fricking hurt so I hope it's not fake and it's not just me being a big wimp!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

shit lou I am so excited for you! if this is for real its so unbelievable that he would try to sneak in at the last second!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thaw what I was thinking when they were trying to tell me I was only having tightenings!! Good luck hon and remember to relax between surges. Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Right I'm going to try and snooze as much as I can xxx


----------



## kcw81

good luck hun!


----------



## SBB

God damn it I can't believe I didn't check in during the night!!!! 

Woohoo lou! What's happening now? Mine were fairly irregular at the start, but they hurt so much I couldn't lie down! I had to jump up and walk around every time I had one.... 

So exciting! I just read loads to catch up but in the excitement I've forgotten everything else! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm having them too often and they're too short apparently. They are every 3-4 minutes but are only lasting 30 seconds. Birth centre said I've got to wait until they are longer! They hurt SO much though!! :-( ive had more pink show too! And a rubbish thing is the bloody pool is out of order at the Birth Centre so I can't have my water birth anyway! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

You're joking, do they not have pools they can put up? My hospital had a few that they just set up if you wanted one.... 

I think mine did last a minute roughly. But they went on like that for 20 hours until they broke my waters! I was 3 cm dilated I think. 

Do you feel up to going for a walk? Try and get it going more? Or bouncing on your ball? 
Are you using the tens? 
Make sure you eat now, even if you don't feel like it - you need lots of energy! Get ste to make you something and force you to eat it! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

The pink has turned into red blood now- but only when I wipe not loads of it! Is red OK? I can't remember.....

No they don't have any spare pools! I'm obviously not destined for a water birth! :haha: I'm using the Tens but they are so close together I haven't got time for anything else! They are ranging from 2 minutes to 4 minutes apart at the moment!


----------



## SBB

Yep red is fine, I had loads of red blood. 
Well it's definitely happening so that's great news! 
X x x


----------



## SBB

My fanny weights have arrived :rofl: will try later and let you know!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Off to the birthing centre!!!!


----------



## SBB

Woohoo lou!!! Are they getting longer/stronger?

Update if you can, and text me cos I'm going out and can't check on here from the pub!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay Lou!! Can't wait to hear that Ben has arrived safely. Good luck honey. Xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

A little late but GOOD LUCK Lou!! Ben be a good boy and give your mommy a easy labor we are all so anxious to hear about your arrivial. XX


----------



## TySonNMe

On my gosh! Lou, best of luck hun! When my labor started the contractions were short like yours and I think my labor was pretty easy I think. I can't wait to meet little Ben.


----------



## NurseKel

So excited Lou! You are going to meet baby Ben very soon now. I can't wait to see this stubborn little one asap! Be strong honey. We are all there in spirit cheering you on!


----------



## Britt11

good luck Lou, looking forward to hearing of Ben's arrival!
:thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

Yaaaaaay Lou!


----------



## camishantel

GL Lou ... Come on baby ben


----------



## kcw81

Any word on lou you guys? does she text you suz or ellen? Suz what are the fanny weights like?? do tell!

hi everyone! so excited for lou lou!


----------



## SBB

About 12.30 (5 hours ago) she text saying she was 3 nearly 4 cm... Have text for an update but no reply yet - guess she must be busy!!! :rofl: 

Hope he will be here soon :happydance: 

Haven't tried the fanny weights, they look good though! My concern is it says not to use if you have a prolapse - and I'm not sure if my foof protrusion is a prolapse or not... 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh wow, come on baby Ben! We're all rooting for you!


----------



## kcw81

exciting suz, I hope she has gone and progressed smoothly and quickly from there. when is your next appt? you should ask them to take a look and see if they think you could use them!


----------



## SBB

I have to take sammuel in about a week so could ask the doctor then... 
I think lou is having Ben now as she's normally so good at updating! 

Let's place our bets! I say 7.09pm and 8lb15...

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo hooo! Ben betting time hey? Ive not heard from her since she was enjiying the gas and air lol!

I reckon 8.25pm and 9lbs 5ozs


----------



## camishantel

I'm gonna go 9lbs9oz... not sure on time with the difference and all


----------



## kcw81

I will say 9 lbs and 1 oz! and 8pm!


----------



## TySonNMe

How about 8lbs 10oz at 9:30p


----------



## SBB

I need to know what's happening I'm too excited!! If she has had gas and air he's got to be here by bed time surely!! I won't be able to sleep til I know! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope yr enjoying yr weekend asf we had sex woopp and had a nice chines for tea it was yumm woopp come on ben i think he will be 9lb 6oz time 9.00 pm x x x


----------



## NurseKel

9 Lbs 1 oz. @ 9:30 pm


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think 9lbs and he is being born now. ;)


----------



## kcw81

kel me and you have the same guess for weight so we have to share the pot of gold if we win!


----------



## Rudeollie

God all this waiting is killing me!!!!!!!!!!! Hope everything is going super well for them all xxx


----------



## SBB

I know me too! I just text her cos I really want to know what's going on! Hope it's all going well... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Good one suz, do me a favour and if she posts after 12 will u text me so I can cry at Pearls 5am feed hahaha! I gush at everyone of our babies being born.............I love them all xxx

Heres an interesting one for our been there done it mummies - I stopped bleeding last week and now its started back up again...............As Im BF'ing it cant be a period can it??? Ive seen a few posts online saying its common for lochia to go and then return briefly but would rather someone I know tell me the same u know???


----------



## caz & bob

think she will be pushing him out now awwww carnt wait to her how they both are x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Ooooo. Me too. I think she'll have him at 3:30pm my time....so in 30 mins....and he'll be 8 lbs 15oz


----------



## Onelildream

I bought a new pair of shoes today at the mall. rofl. That's 5 pairs in 1 week. oops. I'm addicted.


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Chell - and I thought I was a spendaholic hahaha! I just keep byuing stuff and I shouldnt be cos Ive got to pay for submitting our house plans hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Bloody hell Chell how many shoes?! 

Ellen I will text you, I'll be checking every time he wakes for feeds so probably every hour and a half!!! So excited :yipee: 

As for the bleeding, mine stopped then I had a little bit more, but not a lot, not like a period amount, more spotting... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks suz - its more spotting than flow - enough for a liner tho............Im sure its all a ok!

And deffo text me.............Ive loved my odd hours texts on these bambinos.......I remember gettng one off Lou about sammuel,awwww xxx


----------



## SBB

Ah I just read back to when I was having sammuel :D bought a tear to my eye, love all you girls! 

I hope lou has him today cos then sammuel and Ben will be exactly 5 weeks apart! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

love u too suz honey xxx


----------



## camishantel

aww feel the love in the room ...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies :hi:

Any news on Lou? 

I'm gonna go against the trend and say 7lbs 9oz!

I had a bit of a wobbly last night. Puss had cystitis again and Lili wad just refusing to go down between feeds. I was so tired. Then Puss jumped on the bed and weed blood on the cover. OH cleaned it with a baby wipe, but it was quite high up the cover and it just felt unhygeinic so I asked him to change the cover but he made a big song and dance about it. That was the straw that broke the camels back and I burst in to tears. I'm feeling more balanced today and managed to get a bit of sleep today. It's one hellnofna rollercoaster all this isn't it?!

Ellen my bleeding keeps coming and going to various degrees... I think it's entirely natural. Xx :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess - Pearl is a month old and I am exactly the same emotion wise..........The SLIGHTEST thing tips me over the edge, ridiculously things, but its all part and parcel I think.

Big hugs tho cos a poorly cat and a constant baby is horrid! Pearl does the no sleep thing ALL the time during the day and its frickin hard going.....Sometimes I even go to the loo with her in my arms to stop the nagging! x


----------



## SBB

Aw jess :hugs: it's a total rollercoaster and we're so tired it's got to give sometimes! I don't think the OHs understand the extra pressure that is on us, especially with the BF which take it out of you even more! 
I also had a wobble yesterday cos Danny was off to rehearsal this morning leaving me to try and tidy the house and get ready to go out by 1 - which is impossible on my own! Luckily he got up early and tidied... 

But don't worry if you have a wobble, it's definitely normal and totally acceptable!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ellen I do that too! Take sammuel to the loo.. It's just easier! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh BTW I just got a text and almost wet myself - but no, it was my mum :nope: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Ellen. I'm going to change tactics tonight... Lili is currently asleep in the sleepy wrap. I'm going to change her before each feed and then put her back in the wrap. When she's asleep I'm then going to swaddle her and attempt to put her down... Fingers crossed!! 

Girls who had stitches... How long before the stitches dissolve? And do you still get painful tainted when they have dissolved? I'm worried the numpty MW who sewed me up did it wrong!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Suz. Joe has his first job next Tuesday... Thankfully my mum and sister are coming to visit so it won't be so tough. 

With Lili in get wrap I go to the loo all the time... Feel weird doing a number 2 though! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Jess not sure what the bit about the stitches says? Painful tainted?!?! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL - it is weird jess but necessary........just think how MANY we did with them in our tums hahaha!

Oh and changin tactics is great, sometimes, at the mo we are feeding pearl between 7-9 then snuggling her til she zonks out and putting her in her cot so we can have the living room to oursleves...........Its great! We get some us time, she sleeps better then wakes for a quiet feed bfore I give her a dream feed to zonk her out for 5 hrs or so! x


----------



## SBB

That sounds like a great routine ellen! No chance of sammuel doing that sadly... He has been asleep on me tonight between feeds/crying! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats how we were suz with madam. Then I watched her sleep pattern and timed the really fast asleep stage to put her down..........Its trial and error all of it but give it a go to try work out whne hes fully asleep. I know from pearl cos she pops her duddy out hahaha Tens mins after she does that I can stick her anywhere!

And honestly I cnanot recommend dream feeds enough! Im 100% sure thats why Im sleeping so well! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha.. It's meant to say painful twinges!! :)

Ellen, that sounds like a great routine! Lili is still jaundice so we have to feed every 3 hours at least. And because I'm trying to get her interested in the boob again I spend 40mins trying to breast before switching to the bottle which takes 20 mins...bit of a crazy routine, but worth it if it means she'll stop looking like a Simpsons character!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

What do you mean by dream feed? A big bottle? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

What are dream feeds?


----------



## Rudeollie

I have a 4/5 ozs boobie bottle ready at midnight and rouse Pearl to eat. she takes it cos she is normally due a feed about 12.30 but cos I catch her before she wakes she never fully does.........so she eats and then I do a sleepy baby bum change and straigh back into her crib. Then its 5hrs before she wakes up!

Jess - bless lili and her jaundice. Im sure how things are going she will be right as rain in no time xxx


----------



## SBB

That sounds good I'm going to try it! Sammuel is well awake now, but he's smiling and almost giggling so I don't mind - it's really cute!! 

Jess I got twinges til quite recently, I think they should have dissolved by now, I think it only takes a week... I'm not sure I've been stitched up quite right either... Tmi but when I wipe after a number 2 it's still a bit sore, and I don't think it should be! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ok I'm going to attempt sleep now - night girls :wave: 

Hope we'll have some news on baby Ben very soon! Hope lou took her iPhone charger! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

If u dont think u were stiched up right do mention it at yr check............and even after when u dtd again cos my cousin didnt feel right after giving birth to Safina and it turned out she hadnt been done right and ended up gettin redone a year after saf was born...............She said it was teh best thing she had ever done cos until then her bits were no way the same as they should have been xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Night suz sweetie.............Enjoy Sammuels smiles, its the best isnt it? 

Dont forget text me if u hear anything xxx


----------



## SBB

Yep and you text me if you hear! I turned the light out which meant sammuel started screaming :dohh: I'm going to try really hard this week to establish some kind of routine! 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

Peach Blossom said:


> Thanks Suz. Joe has his first job next Tuesday... Thankfully my mum and sister are coming to visit so it won't be so tough.
> 
> With Lili in get wrap I go to the loo all the time... Feel weird doing a number 2 though! :rofl:

:rofl: that is too funny

Okay I am going to guess 9lb1oz and I have no idea on the time because I dont fully understand the time change :hugs:

hope everyone is doing well, I was busy running around for a baby shower I am hosting tomorrow. I made cupcakes and ate 2 of them within 5 minutes :blush:


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, Ladies, CLASSIC case of pregnancy forgetfulness:
I made a neighbor and her family dinner tonight (her hubs just had surgery and she has 3 small children w/ RSV and Croup) Thankfully I remembered the dinner. I slaved away over this fantastic Sweet Potato Gorgonzola Penne Pasta with shiitake mushrooms...it looked (and tasted!) fantastic. Anyway, I went to deliver it and TOTALLY spaced that my sweetheart took the car back to work at lunch. lol. Such an idiot! I had to ask my neighbor to deliver it! lol. Ugh. I'm so forgetful!

Where's Lou? just kidding!


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone, I thought for sure we'd have a Ben update by now, lol!

Had a busy day and am just exhausted right now...


----------



## Smile4me

Just checking in to see when Baby Ben will make his arrival.....  Good Luck LOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Still no update it's nearly 4am here! 

Chell that's funny! Definite baby brain! How sweet of you to cook them dinner... :hugs: 

Cat I hope you enjoyed the cupcakes :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

ahhh too bad....hoping Lou is in active labour now

Suz, oh my gosh what are you doing up at 4am?? is this what I have to look forward to....yikers I do LOVE my sleep right now


----------



## SBB

Feeding I'm afraid! I love my sleep too :( 
You kind of get used to it... And it won't last forever! 
X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Dang! Still no word from Lou. I'm getting impatient here. Lol


----------



## NurseKel

Dang! Still no word from Lou. I'm getting impatient here. Lol


----------



## kcw81

hey guys so you think they are still in labor?? there is no announcement on facebook or anything! I hope everything is okay!


----------



## kcw81

cat I know what you mean, I LOVED my sleep and loved to get at least 8 hours every night. I look at my bed now with a sad longing! now its just crappy increments. one day though in a month or two and I will hopefully get a nice long stretch and its gonna feel GREAT!


----------



## SBB

Morning all, update from lou! Ben is here!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

Benjamin- 1:28am 9lb 3oz. Nearly did the whole thing at Darley dale until they broke my waters and they realised he was back to front and on my spine. Transferred to Chesterfield in emergency ambulance. Ended up with cuts and stitches and an epidural to get him out of my back. They had to do am emergency delivery with ventouse and forceps as his cord was around his neck and his heart rate dropped rapidly. Both fine now apart from the stitches and his bruised head. Being transferred back to Darley shortly X*

Sounds very traumatic but at least he's here! Have got a pic I'll post when I can get on my computer... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Also, just before I got the text, I was asleep and dreamt that I came on here and Casey had posted 'I came on to find out about lou but I forgot we already know' so I quickly read back and found lou had posted at 3am saying he was here and called Lancey!!! And I was really pissed off she hadn't text me! 

Then sammuel squawked and I woke up and lou had just text me! 

Not very interesting but there's no-one here to share the excitement with so I'm just chatting with no-one!! Can't believe we've all been waiting and we finally know and now no-one is here!!! :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

suz I am up real quick and back to bed, had to feed jimmy but thought I would check in! so exciting! thank you for the update! crazy dream too. Wow I hope lou is feeling ok, sounds pretty harsh!!! yay for baby ben though!


----------



## SBB

Great isn't it casey!! 

Baby Jesus just did the BIGGEST poo! I was just having a little half hour in bed while danny looked after him, but after 15 mins he came and got me to help with the poo - it was everywhere, all up his back, all over his sleepsuit, down his legs! I had to run him a bath and Danny got it all over his hands :sick: then Danny bought him to the bath and he wee'd, all over dannys hands and the bathroom floor :rofl: 
He's clean now thank god! Maybe that's the poo that was waiting to come out for 9 days! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls wow that sounded ruff what lou went threw glad they both are fine suz yayyy for the big poo haha carnt wait for a pic of him awwww afm the house is clean beds are clean roast in the oven and now i am chilling x x x


----------



## SBB

The beautiful baby Benjamin :D 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







photo-13.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 8









photo-14.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls- I have been transferred back to the Birth Centre with Ben. Everything is OK although I am in a lot of pain from my stitches (she had to cut through the muscle) and in my spine where Ben was stuck. The labour was pretty good until I got to nearly 9cm- my waters went and all hell broke lose! I was transferred in an ambulance and the pain was excruiating in my spine- it was quite traumatic and Ben's heartbeat was at 70-80 for the whole last half an hour of the labour because his cord was stuck round his neck! I ended up with a birth which was exactly what I didn't want- on a bed, epidural, legs in stirrups, being cut and pulled and forceps!! But hey ho- he got here safe and we are both alive and well which is all that matters!! I will do a proper birth story soon but just going to try and get some sleep now while Ben is asleep as I've been up for over 60 hours xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw lou he is abosuletyly gawjus he big awwww at least its over now hun you rest loads hun x x x


----------



## NurseKel

Huge congrats Lou! He is fabulous! So happy for you and Ste. Sounds like a rough labor and birth but I love your positive attitude and outlook bc you are right, it's over and you are both safe and well. I do officially announce Ben to be the most stubborn Clomid baby however! Rofl


----------



## Smile4me

YAY congrats Lou and Happy Birthday Ben!!! YAY It sounds VERY traumatic but your right Lou, you are both safe! OMG Congrats hun!!!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats Lou..I'm glad you are both doing well.


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Hi girls- I have been transferred back to the Birth Centre with Ben. Everything is OK although I am in a lot of pain from my stitches (she had to cut through the muscle) and in my spine where Ben was stuck. The labour was pretty good until I got to nearly 9cm- my waters went and all hell broke lose! I was transferred in an ambulance and the pain was excruiating in my spine- it was quite traumatic and Ben's heartbeat was at 70-80 for the whole last half an hour of the labour because his cord was stuck round his neck! I ended up with a birth which was exactly what I didn't want- on a bed, epidural, legs in stirrups, being cut and pulled and forceps!! But hey ho- he got here safe and we are both alive and well which is all that matters!! I will do a proper birth story soon but just going to try and get some sleep now while Ben is asleep as I've been up for over 60 hours xxx

oh my gosh he is absolutely precious and gorgeous Lou. You are an unbelievably strong woman for what you have gone through. My heart sunk a little when I read the cord was around his neck, poor thing, SO GLAD THAT BOTH YOU AND BEN ARE HEALTHY AND OKAY!! Up for 60 hours is crazy, you rest little momma, you need your strength. Thanks for updating us :hugs:


SBB said:


> Morning all, update from lou! Ben is here!!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:
> 
> Benjamin- 1:28am 9lb 3oz. Nearly did the whole thing at Darley dale until they broke my waters and they realised he was back to front and on my spine. Transferred to Chesterfield in emergency ambulance. Ended up with cuts and stitches and an epidural to get him out of my back. They had to do am emergency delivery with ventouse and forceps as his cord was around his neck and his heart rate dropped rapidly. Both fine now apart from the stitches and his bruised head. Being transferred back to Darley shortly X*
> 
> Sounds very traumatic but at least he's here! Have got a pic I'll post when I can get on my computer...
> 
> X x x

again what an unbelievably tough experience...so glad all is great. It does show you that what you initally want for a birth experience may not happen at all, I am definitely going to keep that in mind for my birth.
Am I the closest guess?? I guessed 9lb2oz!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats Lou!! He is gorgeaus!! So happy for you and Ste! I agree with Kel he is the most stubborn clomid baby.


----------



## SBB

Hope you're doing ok lou... Sounds pretty awful, very similar to my birth in lots of ways... So glad you're both ok, I was so worried when there was still no update at 4am, I actually went back to sleep with my fingers crossed - literally! 
Do you know when you can go home? They may be worried about jaundice as it's more common with forceps deliveries... But they let us go home (eventually) and we just had to keep an eye on his colour. He did get it but not too seriously. 
Hope you're ok and Ben is doing well. Lots of love and :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yes cat you win. Your prize is... Erm... A hug?! :hugs: or would you prefer :flasher: :D

X x x


----------



## kcw81

we all are jaundice babies huh? I hope ben doesn't get it but he prob will with the birth the way it was! oh well I am so happy for you lou!! Congrats and good job being so tough and strong! I hope you heal quickly and ben is thriving soon! Way to go with the positive attitude so far! I would be in a shambles, do they have you on pain killers or something?? 

Suz that poo samm had last night sounded like a whopper! what fun for danny! he probably needed a bath after that too.


----------



## SBB

Casey we got him dressed and he did another one and had to have another bath!! :dohh: 

Lou the stitches honestly stop hurting so bad in just a few days... I could barely walk the first day, but each day it got better... :hugs: 
I took 2 paracetamol, then 2 hours later 2 nurofen... Then 2 hours later paracetamol and so on... I also took paramol I think they're called, super strong ones, MW said they're fine with BF but they could make me constipated... So I didn't take them til after I'd been for a poo!! 


X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls - Lous stayingh in the birthing centre tonight as they have a BF'ing coach for her and they also make sure mum gets plenty of full rest - which after that lot she will need it..............Oh and she also said they have the super duper painkillers so she is happy to stick with them for the night hahaha!

So congrats to Lou, Ste and Ben for him finally gettin here and makin it one to NEVER forget............Soooooooooooo who is next now hey????????????//

Suz - I love that poo story! Paul always yells for me once pearl poops, bloody men! x


----------



## SBB

Thanks for the update Ellen, sounds like a good plan, I know after I was awake for so long I was desperate for sleep so hopefully she'll get a good night in the birthing centre.. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Mmmm I am just enjoying some Brie for the 1st time in 10 months! I also had a tiny glass of White wine yesterday and today with lunch! :D 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Awe, Congrats, Lou! What a sweet baby boy. I'm so sorry about the trauma. How crappy. Eek. Take it easy!


----------



## camishantel

I think next is me then Sandi then Lisa then Chell...


----------



## mrphyemma

Congratulations Lou, little Ben is adorable. Worth the wait? xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Nice one suz! Im not a brie fan but Ive certainly enjoyed the bit of alcohol Ive had!

Here is a piccie from yesterday of Pearly Pumpkin:



Oh and for a laugh - here was my last ever bump shot:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on earlier... I went up to Oxford for the day to see my family. 

Lou huge congratulations, again. As I said in my text, he's gorgeous. I'm so sorry that it was so traumatic for you, but Yay for Ben being here finally!! :) Lots of Big :hugs: for you and that adorable, if bruised, son of yours. My stitches stopped hurting badly after a week or so. The hospital gave me co-dydramol, which is fairly hardcore, but necessary for those weeks though. I hope you get some rest and that you're home soon. xx

Suz, that poo story was funny! Lili seems to wait til daddy changes her to be a monkey and projectile poo all over him! :rofl: Never does it to Mummy! :)

So we went to Oxford today and I forgot to take half the breast pump with me... Had to express manually as my boobs literally felt like they were going to burst! Lili went on the breast (with nipple shields) for half an hour, but then took over 2 hours to take her bottle, which she didn't actually finish! The whole day felt like it was about her eating!! Then we get home and she spends half an hour on the boob and takes her whole bottle in 20 minutes!! Talk about showing us up in public!! 

Just settling down in front of CSI to wait for her ladyship to wake up for her next feed!


----------



## SBB

Lol jess naughty Lili!! You're very brave with all these outings! 

Sammuel did ANOTHER massive poo - that's 3 today!! On the plus side, no colic tonight and no bottom burps. 
So my choice is: 
Cleaning up 3 massive poos, 2 up the back and requiring extensive bathing. 
Or, extremely bad wind and crying. 
Which is worse?!?! :rofl: 

Ellen what a lovely bump pic and a beauty of Pearl! Your bump was quite big by the end! Did you weigh yourself? 
I think I am still about 7-9lbs over pre pregnancy weight... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think I'd take the poo any day Suz! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yeh me too, but it does make me want to puke!! I just hope it's not a daily occurrence now!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thought I'd share this with you... one photo was taken a few days ago, the other is one from the 3D scan!

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/BabyShaw.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

I didnt weigh myself at the end suz but Ive weighed myself since and I am pre clomid weight which is GREAT!


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks for all your lovely messages girls. I managed to get four straight hours sleep this afternoon with Ben. Ive just fed him for what seems like the millionth time and he's just settled to sleep so I'm going to sleep too! He's done 7 massive meconium poos since he was born at 1;30 this morning! :shock: One all over me as he was born and 6 dirty nappies since! I'm fine apart from the intense pain in my stitches and bum! My spine is still throbbing slightly too! Hopefully have more chance to talk to you all tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou, you sound in good spirits honey. Im so pleased u are ok xxx apart from all that poo! Crikey and I thought pearls two on her bday were bad enough hehehe xxx 

Hope u get plenty of shut eye tonight xxx speak to u more tomorrow hopefully xxx

Jess - those pics are amazing! I will post my ones of pearl from her 3d images and some I took the other day - soooo accurate to how she looks!

Right just ordered all our announcement and thank you cards so Im off to bed - Pauls doing the dream feed tonight yay! xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw jess how cute is that!! 
I can see so many similarities in all our babies... 

Wow Ellen that's so great you're back to pre clomid weight! What a great advert for BF!! 

Lou lovely to hear from you :hugs: that Ben is so naughty already! Took forever to come, was so difficult to get out then poo'd all over you!! Hope the BF is going ok... Get yourself some more sleep you need it :hugs: 
Is ste with you? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I spoke too soon! He's alternated between screaming and more feeding since my last post! :dohh:

No Suz, Ste has gone home. He stayed after the birth last night but cant stay at Darley . I'm going to go home tomorrow cos it doesn't feel right not being with him! He's just text me a minute ago to say he can't sleep without us! Bless! :flower:

Breastfeeding is not too bad except my nipples seem too big for his mouth and it's hard to get him to get a big enough mouthful! He's so drowsy still though that he can't stay awake on my nipple and keeps falling to sleep- then obviously is still hungry! :dohh:

Glad to hear all our lovely clomid babies are well and loving the pictures! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Britt11

Peach Blossom said:


> Thought I'd share this with you... one photo was taken a few days ago, the other is one from the 3D scan!
> 
> https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/BabyShaw.jpg

absolutely breath-taking....:hugs: seriously you should frame those pics, I just showed my hubby, he thought that was super cool too



SBB said:


> Yes cat you win. Your prize is... Erm... A hug?! :hugs: or would you prefer :flasher: :D
> 
> X x x

:rofl: too funny


SBB said:


> Mmmm I am just enjoying some Brie for the 1st time in 10 months! I also had a tiny glass of White wine yesterday and today with lunch! :D
> 
> X x x

oh I can not wait to have a glass of wine, sounds heavenly. You girls deserve it


camishantel said:


> I think next is me then Sandi then Lisa then Chell...

dont forget me after Chell Cami :hugs:

Ellen, Pearl is adorable. Your last bump pic, gosh that must have been all baby, you are so tiny everywhere else

Lou- sounds like you are settling into mommyhood really well. Are you at home now or the birth centre? do you have your own room? hope you get more sleep :hugs:

baby shower went great, my friend had a really good time and she got a ton of awesome swag
I am SOOO excited for my scan tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## NurseKel

Awww Britt can't wait for some scan pics! I love them and it's been so long since we've had some to coo over. Lol. When is your due date Britt?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Brit are you gonna find out what team you are on??


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Mrs Sandi. How you feelin momma?


----------



## camishantel

ooops sorry Britt I had to look at the front page to find out and I must not have seen you... so so sorry... :hugs: 
Lou glad you are doing ok... I wish here in the US we could go home same day but the norm seems like 2 days here I just can't sleep in a hospital so would rather be home..


----------



## kcw81

hey ladies! Lou I am so happy for you and happy that little Ben is latching on properly at first! thats such a great sign! Glad also that ben is getting out all his meconium poop, soon it will be on to the lovely yellows and orange poops!

Suz so glad Samm is pooping lots now although it is a pain. Maybe you should let him sit in the poop for awhile cuz another poop is boung to come in the next hour. thats what Ilearned so I don't have to keep changing him. Jimmy don't mind sitting in it for a little while, at least he doesn't complain! 

Jess good job being so adventurous today! sorry it sounds challenging to not have a pump, I would have died of engorgement! hand expression just doesn't cut it for me! Naughty little Lili!

Ellen your pearl is perfect! she looks like one of those model babies, no exaggeration! your bump is huge in that pic too! I think I haven't seen a pic of you personally in a long time, lovely! its amazing what the breast pumping and feeding can do for weight loss huh?

Cat so glad you had a nice shower! sounds like fun. Can't wait to hear what team you are on.

Marg how is little Jax?

Kel how about an update on Cade?

Jimmy is doing well today, he had a bath and immediately barfed and took a huge up the back crap afterward. I swear there is no point to baths other than to take up some time in between feedings and naps. I got some cute pics today of the bath, check them out on FB if you get a chance! Here are a couple:


----------



## SBB

Casey how cute are those pics!!! I find baths a bit pointless too cos they are soon covered in poo or puke again! 
I cant let him sit in the poop cos there's so much of it it comes out the sides :sick: 

Yay cat are you finding out the sex?

Lou how are you doing? Are you going home soon? Poor ste not being able to sleep without you :( 
How are you feeling, physically and emotionally? 

I am shattered, I kept falling asleep BF last night and was so uncomfortable!

X x x


----------



## megs79

WOW - CONGRATULATIONS LOU! Just thought this morning that you must've had him by now - turns out only just! Sounds like a heroic effort, well done you! He's gorgeous, as are all the others - what beauties! x x x


----------



## megs79

ps - Frida's nearly 3 months old now - flown by! Here's some pics x x x
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0015.JPG
File size: 66.1 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0063.JPG
File size: 70.7 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0182.JPG
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0199.JPG
File size: 38 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0261.JPG
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SBB

Megs I just LOVE her hair!!! It's too cute! 

Sammuel is losing his hair I'm gutted :( 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Megs, she's so cute!! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NurseKel said:


> Hey there Mrs Sandi. How you feelin momma?

Hey Kel I am doing ok...have a dr appt so will be pushing to find out some answers for these spells I am having. I am swollen quite a bit already which is odd for me..I didn't swell much with the other 3. I also get a scan today and get to see my Gunner again. Super excited.


----------



## SBB

Ok ladies photo overload!! 

Baby Bear - this is just getting too small for him now - gutted! Might get another one :D 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/IMG_2228.jpg

Brown cat finally accepted Sammuel: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/IMG_2206-1.jpg

Love the hands: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/IMG_2205-1.jpg

This is one of my favourites, after a bath:
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/IMG_2191-1.jpg

Baby Bear clinging to mummy: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1000769.jpg

Orange!! Still had jaundice: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/IMG_2166-1.jpg

Not sure if this video will work, but if it does just watch his arms, I piss myself every time!! 
Click on it I think.... 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/th_IMG_2225.jpg

x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Suz he is gorgeaus!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, he is adorable!! I love that snow suit!! What a bunch of good looking babies we all have!! :) xx


----------



## Smile4me

awwww such a huge congrats to you Lou, He is soooo adorable!!!
I can't see the pics Suz & Jess, I'll check from home later.

AF cramps for me today, can't bring myself to test as I know the witch is on her bloody way ... oh well moving on to Plan B we see the Specialist Thursday to talk about our next steps.

Sooo nice to see your lovely pics Casey! wish I could see the others .. must be something filtered at work. Ellen lovely last bump pic hun and Pearl is a doll!!!!

Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## kcw81

Suz love the bear suit! I need to get one of those so he doesn't get chilly if I go outside! wow you were tired last night, I know what you mean when your head is like falling over because you are falling asleep while trying to hold a baby! I am afraid I might drop him or something when that happens! 

Verna what is plan B again, is that the in vitro? hope you have a nice day too and that the witch isn't coming!

Megs Frida is a doll!

Sandi what spells are you having? 

Today is the first day DH didn't take our dog to day care so he will be home all day staring at me wondering when or who is going to take him out for his exercise. I don't know if I can do it, I feel pretty tied to the house and hate leaving at this point, it messes up Jimmys nap feed routine. I know I have to just get over that but I really like feeling somewhat in control of when he is going to sleep and wake up. hope the dog doesn't make me feel too bad if I don't go out!


----------



## SBB

I'm sure he'll be ok casey... or could Jimmy have his nap in his pram? Sammuel sleeps brilliantly in the pram... 

After 5 weeks I am going to post my birth story in a minute! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

I can try to take him in the stroller and just time it right to where he is supposed to be napping anyway... just hate the thought of messing his schedule up!

looking forward to reading it suz.


----------



## SBB

Yeh I know what you mean, it takes so long to get any routine you don't want to screw it up! 

Verna I missed your post, I hope that damn witch stays away! But at least you have the FS ready to go :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Ok, so not sure all the details are exactly right, it was 5 weeks ago now and to be honest I didn't pay that much attention to the time etc at the time. It's very long! 


So I went to the midwife on Friday, 31st December, lunchtime, hoping to get a sweep. Because my BP was still high and there was a little protein in my urine she wanted to take my bloods and urine to the hospital. She then asked if I'd had any headaches or visual disturbances. I said yes to headaches, but I'd been ill, and also I'd had weird stars in my vision - I've had it before pregnancy but as I'd also had it the day before I said yes. And as I was sitting there it happened again! So I was sent to the Antenatal day assessment unit, we rushed home to get our bags as we were told they might just induce me. 5 hours later after waiting for bloods etc etc and being on the machine I got a sweep (which I had to demand!), I was 2cm dilated already, and was sent home. Told I would be induced on the 4th if I hadn't had him by then. 

I had been having regular Braxton Hicks before the sweep, but looking back they may have been very mild contractions. Straight after the sweep I started having contractions. They were pretty painful, bearable at first but they got worse with each one. 
We had some food at home, and a nice drink at midnight, but obviously we weren't really bothered about new year! I was just really worried that the contractions were a result of the sweep and could die off... 
But they carried on, I bounced around on my ball through the contractions. At 1am I sent Danny to bed, wanted at least one of us to get some rest. I tried to go to sleep but the contractions hurt so much I couldn't lie down through them, so I would have to jump up every 4 minutes to have the next one, I knew I wouldn't get any sleep. 

The contractions hurt in my bump, my back, but worst down the front of my legs. They made me want to jump around to shake the pain off - which of course didn't work. I had a bath, that didn't help. I put the TENS machine on, didn't really help. 

At 3.30am ish the contractions were getting closer, lasting over a minute and 3 minutes or less apart and I decided it was time to go in. I felt really tearful as we left the house, I don't know why, just tired and scared I suppose. 

At the hospital the midwife was pretty rude, she checked my cervix which really really hurt as she was really rough, and she was just unfriendly. I was 3cm. As soon as she left the room I burst into tears. I kept crying for ages, she came back and said 'why are you crying? This is only the beginning you shouldn't be crying yet. It will hurt more later.' I said I wasn't crying cos of the pain... But I didn't really know why I was! 
She then felt bad, and went and made us both tea and toast and gave me a big hug... She was nice after that! 
At 3cm I'd normally have been sent home, but because my blood pressure was higher than ever I had to stay. 
She then went home and another midwife came, she told me to use the boost button on my TENS which I did, and it was brilliant! She said they wanted to move me to the labour ward, which I didn't want to do but did anyway. Actually it was fine, better really than being in our own room. 

Contractions carried on, I found it best to get onto the side of the bed, with my legs over and rock, with my tens on, ipod turned up and tapping my feet to the music. At some point I got Danny to go home, wanted him to get some sleep. My mum came up instead.... Danny went for 2 hours but I don't think he slept. 

We kept asking for them to break my waters, I was getting really tired having been up all day the day before then all night. They kept saying there was no room on the labour ward and they were short staffed. I was bouncing on my ball through the contractions now, but they were getting worse, but further apart. I tried to get some sleep, but I could only sleep for about 8 mins before the next contraction, when I had to jump up - so I only did it a few times, getting about half an hour in total. 

Finally around 4pm, 20 hours after contractions, they said they'd break my waters if I hadn't progressed. They checked and I was still only 4cm, so 1 cm in 12 hours. They agreed to break my waters. After a while I was moved to delivery, and they broke my waters. There was no big gush, just trickled out a bit, with loads of blood and gunk, presumably the plug. She said they'd leave me for 2 hours and check again. 

Contractions got much much worse, I started on the gas and air. At first I hated it, it made me feel like I was absolutely pissed, about to pass out! But I carried on and it did help, the pain was horrendous but in between I forgot all about it! 

I'm not sure of the order of everything, because I was a bit off my face.. but at some point they were monitoring the baby and contractions... After 2 hours the midwife came back and checked me - 4cm. I couldn't believe it, how could the contractions be getting so much worse but I hadn't progressed? She decided to put a drip in to get them going. By this point I was lying on the bed, I didn't want to be because it hurt so much more, but for some reason I had to be. The pain was so bad that I had my eyes shut all the time. She put the needle in my wrist, and somehow messed it up... apparently blood pissed everywhere! Anyway, luckily my contractions suddenly kicked off and became more regular, and even stronger. So I didn't need the drip. 

The gas and air was weird. The pain was awful, Danny was there setting the tens off when I told him to... then after the contraction I felt totally out of it, like I was floating slowly down from the clouds.. I felt like I could fall asleep - then the next contraction would come... After a while I felt like I needed to push. At one point I said 'I'm going to be sick' then leaned over and puked all over the floor!
At some point the midwife went home and handed over to 2 other women. I had my eyes shut still so just waved when they introduced themselves. I could hear one telling the other stuff so I asked if she was a trainee. She said yes and asked if that was a problem, I said no that I was pleased there was a trainee. I don't know why I was pleased really! I think it's cos I'd read a thread about people not wanting trainees there for their birth. But I didn't mind at all so I was pleased that she didn't have to deal with someone who didn't want her there. 

So anyway I'd started pushing, it was agony! I'd had some injection, I don't even know what it was. The previous midwife said it wouldn't help with the pain but would relax me in between. I was relaxed inbetween but I'm not sure that helped! I kept saying after each contraction 'is that nearly it? Will he be here with the next push?' they said no, a few more yet. I was gutted, I honestly thought he would be here in the next push, every time. It hurt so much it felt like he'd have to be out in a minute. They could see his head and said it was small - LIARS!! 

Danny was being brilliant, operating the tens and staying right by my side. I was grabbing his shirt through contractions/pushing, I didn't want to hurt him, and definitely didn't want to break his fingers so he couldn't work! So I grabbed the side of the bed instead. If they had offered me a c-section then I'd have taken it. Or an epidural, which I'd said no to earlier. Not sure if my legs were in stirrups at this point, they were at some point. I just kept thinking 'I can't do another one'...

I was on my back, and said to them should I get on my side - I did but his heartrate dropped when I did so I couldn't. So I had to be on my back - it's all a blur really from there, but as I was pushing his heartrate dropped drastically, I don't know what to... but all of a sudden there was loads of people in the room, and they'd bought in the resuscitation equipment. They said the cord was probably around his neck and they needed to get him out immediately. His head also wasn't in the right position that's why I couldn't get him out on my own, not sure exactly what position he was in but it wasn't right... I was pushing so hard, it's the worst pain I have ever ever felt and I honestly didn't think I could push again when the next contraction came. They were telling me not to scream but I couldn't help it. 
Apparently they tried to get the forceps in without cutting me, but couldn't. Assume they injected me for the cut, I don't remember. I don't know how many pushes until he was out, but when he came out it was such a huge relief that it was over. The cord wasn't around his neck, I think he did a small cry, and I think they put him straight on me. Danny was crying, he thought that was it and we'd lost him... I cried too, and said about 12 times 'is he ok'? and kept kissing his head. 
They took him away really quickly, I don't actually know why. I kept saying I wanted skin to skin contact with him but they were checking him I guess, it felt like they had him for ages. 

Anyway, they then told me I needed stitching up. My legs were in stirrups, and I was shaking having been pushing so hard. I hate stitches, I hate watching them being done it's just one of those things that freaks me out. They injected me and started stitching, it was horrible and I could feel it. There was loads of stitches, it seemed to take forever. They told me to keep taking gas and air to help, but it didn't help! The injection wore off and I could properly feel the last few stitches, it was horrible. 

They finally gave Sammuel back and he fed straight away. We were so shocked we didn't even let anyone know for over half an hour. Danny just kept saying 'I don't know how the fuck you did that'. I don't know either!

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh suz = thats got me`ballin my eyes out! You are amazing honey xxx 

Verna hope AF stays clear darling xxx ive got a feelin about u and a bfp very very soon xxx

Pearl has been amazing today! So good for mummy. We're signed up on a baby massage course my friend runs............Starts nxt month. Wish u gals lived nearby so we could go together. Dont want to socalise with people round here hahahaha x


----------



## SBB

thanks ellen :hugs: 

i'd LOVE it if we could go and do a baby course together! i've signed up for one too...

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw suz the story is lovely hun x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Meg - meant to say how super gorge is she?!?!??!?! Cant believe how old she is now tho! Its a looooong time since those magic ov tests hey hahaha!

Oh listen to this- ever since I had pearl Ive had a weird lump under my right rib, it ceoms and goes and sometimes I have a shrap pain with it. Searched on some baby threads and seems I have a gall bladder issue! Gonna have to go get it check out - goddamn it! x


----------



## SBB

oh dear ellen :( that doesn't sound good! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

aww suz you are amazing! what a story! you are so brave and strong and danny as well handled it like a champ being there for you. I am so glad sammy was okay in the end, it sounded so scary that they might have lost him!! glad you didn't get the epi in the end though aren't you? brave girl!!!


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls, just catching up.
Lou - so happy Ben is here safely and :hugs: for the birth going so far off plan!

Gorgeous pics everyone!!
(loving that bear suit Suz!)

Ok.. now to flip back and read Suz's story!


----------



## SBB

no casey i wish i'd had the epi for sure!!!! 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

aw Suz! Your story was just amazing... I love the honesty of the pain etc... I was laughing, crying etc, lol! :) :hugs:


----------



## SBB

lol i can't lie lisa - it fricking hurts!!! 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow Suz....incredible birth story! You are do brave and should be proud.

Verna, I hope AF stays away.

I love the baby pictures...we have some gorgeous kiddos.


----------



## kcw81

marg your little guy is starting to look like a toddler almost!! crazy! 

suz I know you wish you had the epi but maybe in the end it was better for the baby and your spine to not have that medication, maybe it was meant to be that way. it sounds so strange to be sort of high or forgetting about where you are in between contractions, like a weird on again off again stoned feeling. like, Woah I am stoned! OW I am not! Woah I am high as a kite! Fuck I am in pain! over and over!!!


----------



## kcw81

I just came back from a walk with the dog and baby in the stroller and I brought the ball chucker to play fetch and we did okay, I had him run in the field and street and he got like 30 to 40 mins of exercise, which is less than normal but pretty good considering. we went like 20 mins before jimmy's normal nap time so we will see what that does to the rest of the day, hopefully not too offtrack! he is crying now though and its not time for feeding till another 45 mins so hopefully I can soothe him till then without bottle. so far he doesnt take a pacifier, any of you guys have luck with thepaci?


----------



## SBB

Well done casey! Sammuel occasionally takes a dummy/pacifier, but mostly spits it out. 

Yeh that's what the gas and air is like... It's so weird! It does help though because in between contractions I wasn't worrying about the next one. It was only while I was having a contraction I was worried about the next one! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, we used soothies and then switched to Nuk which Jax did better with...then he started getting addicted to them and wouldn't sleep without it...he would wake up when he got to his light sleep phase and cry for it. I was getting up like 10 times a night to pop it back in his mouth. So we stopped cold turkey and let him cry for a few minutes....that was Friday and now he's going down for naps and bedtime like a champ...goes to sleep easier and stays asleep longer.


----------



## Britt11

Hello girls, I am going to catch up on all the posts in awhile but I did see some pics of Suz's little guy, what a little cutie!! love the bear suit, ahh so sweet!!

Verna- sorry about the cramps... :hugs: like you said you have a great plan with the FS. Does he want you taking anymore Clomid or are you going to wait? pm me later if you can :hugs:

Okay girls.......I have news...da da da dummm.....

its a.............................. :pink::cloud9:

I am thrilled, DH was diappointed at the scan, you could tell even though he said he wasnt (he had his heart set on a boy) but he is already coming around to a girl I think. I guess its a boy thing really wanting a girl

also baby is measuring perfectly and is very healthy. She was moving around tons, she does not like ultrasound probes :hugs:
I will post pics later although they are not great resolution

So we have Ellen, Lisa, Chell and Suz guessing correctly!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww so happy for u Cat!!!!!!!!!! Another girly for the gang! DH will come rpund an then pamper her as much as my hubby does pearl xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw that's fab cat congratulations!! Don't worry, in a couple of days he'll come round and he'll be super excited about a girl! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Suz you are AMAZING!!!!!!!!! HAIL TO SUZ !!

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYY Britt that is fabulous news, I'm sure you are over the moon hun a little Cat hehe that's fabulous!!!!!
oohh three girlies and the rest boys, thats the last LO's gender we were waiting for right? hmmm I better get some eggs caught soon, we need this boy thing to keep going!


----------



## lisaf

yay Cat!!! I love being right :happydance::happydance::happydance::bunny::bunny::bunny: :haha:
First time I ever saw a clear 'nub' on the 12 week picture and guessed right :haha:

Your DH will come around... I had to readjust my thinking when I found out but now am very happy!


----------



## kcw81

Yay Cat a little adorable girl is on the way! so exciting! 

Thank you marg for the info on the paci, I think I will try to just go without it for now, I don't want to have to pop it back in all the time like you did!


----------



## camishantel

congrats on the girl.. 
I am going to try to use a paci if Caleb will take it as it is also supposed to reduce SIDS..


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey -Ive found Pearl takes the dummy best if I tap the otherside of it...........Just a few taps of my nail and she starts sucking. That was a tip from my mum and worked straight away!

Also she prefers the cherry teat dummys not the orthodontic ones. Give a few a go and see which suits. I have NO problems with dummies hahaha It will be given to santa or easter bunny when needs be! x


----------



## Britt11

thanks so much ladies, yes I think you are right he will come around (he is already starting too), I just hope he is still very excited in the pregnancy. 

and yes Verna, we so need you to get catch that eggy, we need more team blue and more deliveries after me!!

:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

And yes Cami - Its proven to reduce SIDS. My friends baby suffers from apnea so a dummy helped him control his breathing..............xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Suz what a story!! Amazing! 

Britt congrats on the little girl. so sweet. 

I had my dr appt today as well...Gunner has turned breech and is weighing about 4lbs 4oz. I haven't gained any weight in the last 6 weeks so got in a little trouble...and he put me on iron pills to help with the funny feelings I have been having. I go back in 2 weeks and then since I am high risk I go twice a week after that. While we was we also got his coming home outfit...its just a light blue outfit that says "little brother" on it. BUt I was really wanting it.


----------



## lisaf

aww, I love all the clothes :) 
I need to start thinking of packing my hospital bag! Yikes! 
I figured I'd wait until a few birthing classes (they start in a few weeks) since US hospitals provide a lot.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, what a birth story, thank you for sharing! You are amazing for having gone through all of that. I feel a bit of a fraud with my quickie birth! :rofl:

Cat, Yay!! Welcome to team pink!! Your OH will come round to the idea pretty soon. Daddy's and their daughters always have a very special bond!


----------



## SBB

Jess next time I am totally doing the gentle birth thing! But maybe with an epi :haha: 
I haven't read your story yet I might find it tomorrow and read it... 

Sandi naughty gunner turning breech! He's got plenty of time to get turned again... 

Lisa we had about 4 bags at the hospital!! So if you get a good few freebies that's good, you won't need so many! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Cat, congratulations on team pink!

Casey, that constant getting up lasted for all of two nights before I had had enough...so much easier now.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Gowri herself says that sometimes it is necessary to go down the pain relief route and that there i nothing wrong with that and it doesn't contradict the philosophy. She recommends an epi if labour has continues for longer than 8 hours. It's all about baby not being born in crisis and making the arrival as gentle as possible... So, yeah, next time you can do both! :hugs: :)


----------



## SBB

Yay that's great - I'll feel like I'm 'allowed' an epi!!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Suz..... even I was screaming for an epi while having pearl,.................It was about 5mins before she was born tho hahahaha 

Jess - Is Joe a total sucker for Lilli???? Paul comes home from work and runs to be with her! I dont get a look in nowadays hahaha But I lOVE it xxx


----------



## SBB

Ellen did you do your birth story yet? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha, yeah Joe is completely in love with Lili. He's never been gooey over babies, but he's complete mush when it comes to our LO!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

No I havent Suz, I will do one but it wasnt very eventful in the end - induced at 1pm the thursday, contractions started about 6ish - started the tens about 12am, moved to labout at 7am and she arrived at 8.50! Hahaha Most of the inbetween was me eating, makin myself got for a poo, laughing and dancing and bouncing to music in my room.......Looking back I actually had fun (not the pain side of it tho)

OMG - second night of pearls new bedtime routine and she is in our room, out for the count! Im actually going to eat tea with 2 hands AGAIN for the second night in a row YAY! x


----------



## SBB

Good work!

I'm v jealous of your fun birth! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Just text Lou to say we're all thinkin of her and hope they are ok!


----------



## NurseKel

Wow girls! So much to comment on.
Megs, totally love the pics but my favorite has to be bottom far left. That look is hilarious. Rofl
Suz, love love love the bear outfit!
Britt, huge congrats on team pink! I am still jealous cause im still itching for a second lil girl.
Casey, love the bath pics. If he's like Cade he will get to love them. As for the paci issues, neither of my babies took them and in the end I was so thankful. I figured it was one less thing I had to break them of. Nothing I hate worse than to see a toddler running around sucking on a paci.
Birth story was wonderful and I think there are some darn tough ladies on here having the most beautiful kiddos!
Verna and Caz, fingers crossed always.
Marg, Jax is getting big so fast. Love the pic updates on FB.
hope I didn't miss anyone.


----------



## caz & bob

aw a little girl cat yayyy these girls are coming in fast hope i have a girl x x x


----------



## SBB

Lol ellen I just text lou as well! 

Hey kel :wave: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies I have had an update from Lou, they have been transferred to paediatrics back at Chesterfield Hospital. Ben's breathing has gone really fast and erratic and he's got a bit of a rash and jaundice. They are doing blood tests and deciding what to do next... 

Hope little Ben is ok... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

awww, sorry to hear about Ben! :( Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Rudeollie

I know - told her we are all sending super strong vibes for Ben xxx 

Get well soon little ben xxx Lots of love all your clomid aunties xxx


----------



## SBB

Almost all of our poor babies have had jaundice :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't read back at all as only have a minute while waiting for Ben. He is having blood tests to check for infections as the doctor is concerned about his lungs- he is breathing far too fast and his little chest is rattling. He has also stopped feeding well. We are definitely in for the next 24 hours at least for observation. Depending on what these results say in a couple of hours they may incubate him and put him on a drip for the night. I will let you all know how he is as soon as I can xxx


----------



## camishantel

Praying for little Ben hun


----------



## kcw81

ohh lou good luck to little ben!!! xxoo


----------



## SBB

Oh god lou :hugs: will be going to sleep with my fingers crossed again... 

I hope he'll be ok, hope you and ste are coping alright :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

They wouldn't let Ste stay! He was sooooo angry! He's had to go home and just wait for news from me! Ben is asleep now and they've said they will come and wake me up when his results are in which should be in a coupleof hours so going to try and get a bit of sleep now as still haven't had any really since the birth. Thanks for all the "Ben love" and I'll keep you all informed xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thinking of you all Lou :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

They sent Joe home when Lili was ill too... stupid hospital rules... big :hugs: to you xx


----------



## SBB

That's outrageous... What a stupid stupid rule. 

Hope you get some sleep and good news with the results :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

man your guys hospital rules stink! it makes no sense! hoping for the best lou lou.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Will be praying for Ben and you too Lou. How scary. Hope all is ok. XX


----------



## Britt11

NurseKel said:


> Wow girls! So much to comment on.
> Megs, totally love the pics but my favorite has to be bottom far left. That look is hilarious. Rofl
> Suz, love love love the bear outfit!
> Britt, huge congrats on team pink! I am still jealous cause im still itching for a second lil girl.
> Casey, love the bath pics. If he's like Cade he will get to love them. As for the paci issues, neither of my babies took them and in the end I was so thankful. I figured it was one less thing I had to break them of. Nothing I hate worse than to see a toddler running around sucking on a paci.
> Birth story was wonderful and I think there are some darn tough ladies on here having the most beautiful kiddos!
> Verna and Caz, fingers crossed always.
> Marg, Jax is getting big so fast. Love the pic updates on FB.
> hope I didn't miss anyone.

thanks Kel, I didnt know you had a little girl already? how perfect, I would love a girl and little boy.


caz & bob said:


> aw a little girl cat yayyy these girls are coming in fast hope i have a girl x x x

I hope so too hon and thanks. You ARE SOOOO due for your sticky bfp!! Come on Caz, we want you to join us- hope its very soon :hugs:


SBB said:


> Hey ladies I have had an update from Lou, they have been transferred to paediatrics back at Chesterfield Hospital. Ben's breathing has gone really fast and erratic and he's got a bit of a rash and jaundice. They are doing blood tests and deciding what to do next...
> 
> Hope little Ben is ok...
> 
> X x x

oh my gosh how awful



babyloulou said:


> Hi girls. Sorry I haven't read back at all as only have a minute while waiting for Ben. He is having blood tests to check for infections as the doctor is concerned about his lungs- he is breathing far too fast and his little chest is rattling. He has also stopped feeding well. We are definitely in for the next 24 hours at least for observation. Depending on what these results say in a couple of hours they may incubate him and put him on a drip for the night. I will let you all know how he is as soon as I can xxx

Lou prayers for you and little Ben. That is so overwhelming for you right now after what you have been through, poor little guy, wonder if he got a little mecononium in his lungs maybe? that is common for overdue babies. He will be just fine I know it but gosh how hard on his mommy right now.
thinking of you and sending you positive vibes for Ben's speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

My quilt!

First.. my 'proof' that I made it, lol
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/quilt002.jpg

Then, shots of the finished quilt! Buster helped me baste my layers together :)
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/quilt007.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/quilt012.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/quilt016.jpg


----------



## kcw81

very cool lisa! what a talented girl!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls, just thought I'd update on lou and Ben: 

Hi. Just to let you all know that Ben is still poorly. His breathing got worse and so they have moved him to the special baby care unit and put him in an incubator. He has had blood tests, a lumbar puncture in his spine and a chest X-ray- just got to wait for the results. They have started him on antibiotics and said it will probably be at least a week until he is out depending on what his test results say xxxx

Poor Ben, praying he will be ok and home soon :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sending all my love and prayers to Lou, Ste and Ben. :hugs: xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Massive :hugs: for Lou and Ben!


----------



## laura6914

oh no. I havent been on for a while as been so busy house hunting. I was hoping to come and see lovely pics of baby ben and happy stories. 
Can someone fill me in on whats happened. :cry: praying Ben is ok. Lou and ste, thoughts are with you, i hope all is ok :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Like everyone Im praying for little Ben, last I heard his results for meningitus were all clear so that is great news............As to what is wrong they still arent sure. Sending Lou and Ste and beatiful ben lots and lots of safe love hugs and thoughts xxx

Laura - Ben arrived early sunday, after Lous labour started naturally early hrs of saturday i think it was................Had a rough time labour wise, but all was ok and then he has been having breathing difficuties etc as Suz said. Such a scary time for them xxx


----------



## megs79

Thinking of you all Lou x x x x x


----------



## Smile4me

OMG this is the first I have seen of Ben having breathing problems oh sweetie, you Ste, and Ben are in our thoughts and prayers:hugs: 

The witch got me today ladies, it's ok I'm on Gods time :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Sorry the witch got you Verna. :hugs:

AFM, Jax is 3 months old today. Wow


----------



## Smile4me

awwww he's such a doll Margaret!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww verna sweetie - Im sorry the witch got you...........Heres to your appointment on Thursday and kicking that witch into touch for oooh at leaast 10 months hey?

Crikey Margaret! 3months already! Thats flown by!

Well we registered Pearl name and birth today so she is an offical little person...........Not so little tho as almost all my 0-3 months clothes are gettin too small for her, my little fatty hehe


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks...I just posted a video on FB of him laughing this morning...it was so cute. He squeals like a little piggie!!


----------



## camishantel

Lou still praying for you and Ben hun... :hugs: 

Lisa that quilt is soooooooooo dang cute.. 

Verna sorry the witch got you hun..


----------



## kcw81

hoping and wishing for ben to get well!! come on ben!


----------



## SBB

Yeah come on Ben! Your Clomid Aunties are all cheering you on! 

Lisa the quilt is brilliant! What a lovely thing that will be handed down generations hopefully! 

Verna I'm sorry that damn with got you, I hope the FS appt kicks her butt! 

Wow 3 months Margaret!! 

I met up with the girls from my antenatal class today, sammuel was born last, but is bigger than ALL of them! Some are a month older :rofl: 
Of course he was the cutest though :haha: 

X x x


----------



## camishantel

I'm sure he was the cutest one there hun...


----------



## SBB

And he was best behaved, just sat looking at everyone! 

Damn well needed to make up for keeping me up til 6.30am!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Suz I just weigh Pearl and she is now 11lbs 9ozs! Flippin nora my boobie juice must be working hey hahaha!

We should be very proud of our big babies! And they are SO cuter than any of the others out there xxx

Pearl just projectile pooped ALL over Paul...........He was joking that she always poo's while hes at work so she broke tradtion and poop for him, then while upstairs changin her and gaggin while I laughed, I said hurry up or she might poo all over you............amd she DID! I honestly thought Paul was going to vom!


----------



## kcw81

way to go pearl! projectile super poop!

suz are you going to be pals with the girls from your class now? I wonder about joining some kind of mommy group at some point for now I think I am fine not having to go visit people.

marg wow three months already!! time flies.


----------



## SBB

:rofl: poor Paul!! I would definitely vom!! 

Yeh KC I think we will meet up again, a couple of them are doing the baby yoga/massage course I'm doing as well. I am getting slightly better at getting out of the house now! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lou hope ben get better soon hun thinking of u wow poop all over dad pearl haha u get used to all of it dont you the worst is when the baby eats it own poo thats when you want to vomit hahaha x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Caz! I think Paul would disown Pearl if she ate her own poo hahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies. MW visited today... Lili is now weighing a whopping 5 lbs 11 oz! She's below the 0.4th centile on the chart in the red book... Poor little midget! :rofl: 
She's almost 4 weeks old and the newborn clothes don't even fit her yet... She's still in the prem baby stuff! I'm sure she'll catch up soon enough with her eating habits! 

Verna, sorry the witch got you. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

OMG jess she's half the size of Pearl and Sammuel!! :rofl: 

Yuck I hope Sammuel never eats his poo :sick:

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> OMG Caz! I think Paul would disown Pearl if she ate her own poo hahaha x

haha my lad did it a few times when he was toddling i was sick i thought it was chocolate haha x x x


----------



## Onelildream

hi ladies! I can't even summarize all that I've read in the last hour. lol. But I love y'all. Hope that all is well.

Lou-I really hope Ben is ok. I'm so worried for you, Hun. You're in my prayers. xoxo

I got my hubby's ipod touch and was super excited to get on bnb from there, but I cannot, for the life of me, remember my password...And I never changed my hotmail account to my gmail account, so not I cannot even request my password! ugh! Any suggestions?


----------



## Onelildream

Well, I emailed the admin. I hope they allow me to access my own account. lol.

This week is pretty big for me! Last week in the 2nd tri and already down to double digits! Woohoo. Doctor appt yesterday went well. He said we can expect to have Connor earlier as my ultrasound dates have all been earlier than the 17th, and my LMP...but I told him to keep the 17th so at least I feel I went early, even if I go to term, or even late. lol. Does that make any sense? Anyway, he's doing great, hb at 140, very active and has always got a case of the hiccups lately. What a cutiepie!

Ohhhh, and yesterday we ordered the pack n play with the bassinet etc. I cannot wait to have it shipped in!


----------



## Britt11

prayers for Ben and Lou, hoping he just has a little bug that goes away quickly :hugs: Please keep us updated

Verna- :hugs: I think you have a great attitude though, that special perfect baby will show up when he/she is meant to. Thats what someone said to me and it happend :hugs:

Ellen- how cute she is out of her 0-3 months clothes already, ahhh love big babies :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

p.s. I just realized how much I use the :hugs: icon, what a tard I am lol...


----------



## Smile4me

You are not a tard, I realized how much I used LOL so I stopped because what I might think is funny may not be as funny when you read it.

oh the poo stories.... yea they are fun!!!

Anyone hear from Lou yet?


----------



## kcw81

shit cat I never use any icons it takes too long to actually "post a reply" instead of quick posts! I am jealous of all your colorful icon clad posts though. 

verna sorry the witch got you, onto plan B!

congrats on double digits left chell!


----------



## kcw81

I have not heard from her and I don't understand reall what it wrong with benny? do they know?


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, another update from lou: 

It's a chest infection and he's also got a broken collar bone from being stuck. He's staying on antibiotics for 5 days and will be staying in. If they let me stay then they may let him out of neonatal and back with me- but the problem is the lack of beds!! If I can't stay he'll stay in Neonatal. They should make more decisions tomorrow- but the doctor has said he is 90% sure he is going to be OK xxx

Everything crossed he will recover quick so Lou can finally take him home... :hugs: 

Chell glad docs all went well - you're right not long to go!! Hope you can get your password too... 

Hey cat - how's kitten? I think that should be your bump nickname! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Casey I use quick reply I just know a few icons eg : hugs : without the spaces gives you :hugs: and a smile is just : ) or : D 

:D 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, and other exciting news...although I have placenta previa, the doc said that it's pretty uncommon to have a c-section for it these days...now they just prep you for a vaginal and a c-section and if u start to bleed out, then they will do the emergency c section, but otherwise, HOPEFULLY, I can have a vaginal delivery! yaaaaaaaaaay

Verna-So excited for your appt! Are you def doing IUI this month then? That's so exciting!

Cat-Don't be silly! I LOVE your icons. ;) I never do advanced unless I am posting pics. I'm lame.


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, Suz. Thanks for the update. Poor baby Ben. OUCH. I know my son had some battle wounds from delivery too and it's horrible to see them in pain! I hope those antibiotics kick the infection quickly! WE'RE PRAYING FOR HIM, LOU! HOPEFULLY U CAN GET A BED! XXXX


----------



## kcw81

poor ben! glad its so sure that he will beok. I hope he can continue to breast feed during this time if thats what lou wants. 

chell sounds promising about the non C section!

:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

I'm not sure about IUI... I'll know more when I see the FS on Thursday what his plans are for us ;-/

YAY!!!!!!!!!!Thank you Suz for keeping us updated :) 
sooooooo happy lil Ben is going to be ok!


----------



## lisaf

Thanks for the Ben update! Poor little guy! Hoping the antibiotics do the trick! My friend's baby had something similar and did spend a few extra days in the hospital but he's doing just fine now. Fx'd!!

Chell - I'd never heard that about placenta previa... thats GREAT news! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks for the update on Ben. Poor little mite. Hope he gets better quickly.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Praying for Ben and Lou as well. Get well soon little man. XX


----------



## Rudeollie

So glda Bens on the antibiotics now - hopefully it'll kick things into touch and he'll be home soon xxx

Cat - Like the other have said I love yr smily posts xx and yr bump is and always has been kitten to me - again another reason I thought girl..............not that all kittens are female of course hahaha x


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad bens going to be fine and hes on antibiotics woopp awww well hes a pic of my nieces bby now x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0116.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SBB

She's lovely caz! 

Lol Ellen came up with the kitten nickname, I wasn't trying to take credit :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

yes she did but I came up with lil cat.... AHHHAAAAA


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha you gals xxx

Caz - Im guessing your niece is a bugger for scrathing her face like Pearl is??? Pearl will not keep the whiter scratch mits on for love nor money so Ive put sock on her hands now.............I think Im going to dragons dens baby scratch mits cos the market is sh*te for them" x


----------



## caz & bob

haha shes not that bother tbh about her mits x x x


----------



## SBB

Sammuel scratches me not his face!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sammuel scratches me not his face!! 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

hey everyone, I had to quote what I read as I have no memory today 



Rudeollie said:


> So glda Bens on the antibiotics now - hopefully it'll kick things into touch and he'll be home soon xxx
> 
> Cat - Like the other have said I love yr smily posts xx and yr bump is and always has been kitten to me - again another reason I thought girl..............not that all kittens are female of course hahaha x

hey ladies your posts made me smile and thanks for liking my :hugs: icons, all 8000 of them ha ha.
that is so cute, I like kitten :) thanks for the bump comment, I thought I was carrying a bit small and the books say that with a boy you do tend to eat more. That being said I have kind of exploded in the last couple of days (well not literally) but I am definitely bigger



Smile4me said:


> yes she did but I came up with lil cat.... AHHHAAAAA

I like lil cat too :thumbup:


SBB said:


> Hey girls, another update from lou:
> 
> It's a chest infection and he's also got a broken collar bone from being stuck. He's staying on antibiotics for 5 days and will be staying in. If they let me stay then they may let him out of neonatal and back with me- but the problem is the lack of beds!! If I can't stay he'll stay in Neonatal. They should make more decisions tomorrow- but the doctor has said he is 90% sure he is going to be OK xxx
> 
> Everything crossed he will recover quick so Lou can finally take him home... :hugs:
> 
> Chell glad docs all went well - you're right not long to go!! Hope you can get your password too...
> 
> Hey cat - how's kitten? I think that should be your bump nickname!
> 
> X x x

oh my gosh how awful, poor Ben...ahhhh I read that to my hubby he said poor little guy too (I am resisting using a hug icon right here...lol)
Okay the bump name is now Kitten!



Onelildream said:


> Oh, and other exciting news...although I have placenta previa, the doc said that it's pretty uncommon to have a c-section for it these days...now they just prep you for a vaginal and a c-section and if u start to bleed out, then they will do the emergency c section, but otherwise, HOPEFULLY, I can have a vaginal delivery! yaaaaaaaaaay
> 
> Verna-So excited for your appt! Are you def doing IUI this month then? That's so exciting!
> 
> Cat-Don't be silly! I LOVE your icons. ;) I never do advanced unless I am posting pics. I'm lame.

I did not know you had placenta previa hon, but sounds like you are in great hands- hopefully you can have your natural delivery.



Peach Blossom said:


> Hi ladies. MW visited today... Lili is now weighing a whopping 5 lbs 11 oz! She's below the 0.4th centile on the chart in the red book... Poor little midget! :rofl:
> She's almost 4 weeks old and the newborn clothes don't even fit her yet... She's still in the prem baby stuff! I'm sure she'll catch up soon enough with her eating habits!
> 
> Verna, sorry the witch got you. :hugs:

I laughed out loud when I read you called Lili a midget :rofl:
what a cutie, have any pics?

hello to everyone I missed. Verna please let us know what the plan is, I am not a fan of IUIs as I did 5 of them and no bfps but I think the clinic might now have been great at them- they never monitored me to when I was officially ovulating and I always felt the timing might be off. That being said I think the success rate of IUI is around 8% and IVF is 60%

So Kitten, hasnt been moving much today, but I did feel her earlier. I love knowing what I am having now, its so awesome


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here you go... Photos of the midget! :rofl:
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_1069.jpg

This was not posed... I promise! :rofl:
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_1062.jpg

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/5ae9360d.jpg


----------



## TySonNMe

Beautiful pictures Peach!


----------



## camishantel

so sweet.. she is a gorgeous little midget


----------



## lisaf

omg she's soooo tiny and adorable!!!


----------



## camishantel

hehe I think I spend too much time on here and not enough time getting stuff ready for my buba


----------



## Britt11

omg Jess, she is beautiful!!!! I love that first pic of her....ahhh so cute with the hands clenched- I love your comment lol. She is a gorgeous little girl, she will be gaining weight in no time
thanks for sharing


----------



## megs79

Jess, she is an absolute BEAUTY!

Poor little Ben, glad he's going to be ok though x x x


----------



## SBB

Aw what a scrumptious little midget Lili is! Are you scared with her because she's so small and delicate? Sammuel is pretty robust! 

Chell messaged me on FB, she's been kicked off b&b!!! Well, not exactly kicked off :haha: but they reset her password and she can't get on. She said she will miss everyone and hopefully it will be sorted soon... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey lou, any news? 
X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Aw what a scrumptious little midget Lili is! Are you scared with her because she's so small and delicate? Sammuel is pretty robust!

Sometimes you feel like she's so fragile, but we're used to it now! :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Peach gorgeous pics, love the one of OH how do they manage to multi task with a baby - Noels the same !

Have been keeping up on FB with Lou hope Bens going to be ok x

Some up to date pics of Ollie - he doing well, he is 9lb now so defo feeding well, still convinced he got reflux but doctor wont refer him until we have tried treatment for Colic (got I hate the word) !

Had to show you my fave pic of my daughter and Ollie too :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Ollie Blackburn.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 0









Ollie and Laura.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 0









Ollie tinking.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Fluff Ollie is GORGEOUS! I love that last piccie - how peaceful he looks!

Jess - Lilli is divine! So cute and teeny, not a midget lol! She looks super duper teeny in joes arms bless!

Pearls been a monkey today, wingey and not sleeping, think its belly ache but Ive rubbed and rubbed her belly and she;s still harping on, In her bouncer now to ry help it ease but shes decided on some new tricks today and isrolling herself from side to side in it!!! Crazy gal - shes laughin loads too!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all done a opk today got a line but not as dark yet x x x x


----------



## kcw81

morning ladies! 

great pics jess, lili is a doll!

any word on lou today? 

jimmy is down for a nap right now and its me time for a little while longer. last night he gave me a 2.5 hour stretch followed by a 3.5 hour stretch of sleeping so that is fab. Even if he didn't wake up all night I Still have to get up to pump so I guess its good that he blasts me awake with his wail when he is hungry!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, Lili had been like that today. Non stop whinging and telling me she's hungry!! If she's not eating she's crying... Beginning to think she's eating to stop what ever discomfort she's in. Just given her some infacol... No idea if she's colicky, but it seems to have helped on the last feed... Wonder what the moon is doing tonight... That might ne affecting our girls!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey are you bf ing or just bottle feeding? I'm thinking if giving up trying to get Lili on to the breast... She fusses so much and gets in to a state... We do plenty of skin on skin so thinking maybe she's just not a boob girl...


----------



## Peach Blossom

fluffyblue said:


> Peach gorgeous pics, love the one of OH how do they manage to multi task with a baby - Noels the same !
> 
> Have been keeping up on FB with Lou hope Bens going to be ok x
> 
> Some up to date pics of Ollie - he doing well, he is 9lb now so defo feeding well, still convinced he got reflux but doctor wont refer him until we have tried treatment for Colic (got I hate the word) !
> 
> Had to show you my fave pic of my daughter and Ollie too :happydance:

It's frustrating isn't it... Considering there is no medical definition of colic except for constant crying, doctors don't half rely on it as a diagnosis!! Gorgeous pics of your LO btw. :hugs: xx


----------



## kcw81

hi Jess I am exclusively pumping and feeding jimmbo with the bottle. it take a lot of time to pump but the bottle feeding goes quick plus DH can help out when he is home from work with feeding. Jimmy is just not a boob guy!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Here is lous updates from today: 
This was this morning: 
Hi- yes I'm coping ok. Most of the time I feel positive he's going to be fine. I get the odd panic moment but I'm alright. He was bought out his incubator last night and taken off his drip (as he's feeding well of me) - however he ended up having to go back in the incubator in the night because his jaundice levels shot up. He's now very sleepy again this morning and not feeding so well again now he feels poorly again so may have to go back on his fluid drip again. The ward I'm on want to throw me out too which isn't going to help the feeding thing! :-( I'll send you a couple of pictures of him xxx

This avo: 
The Neonatal dept are fuming about them sending me home because it means he'll have to a nose tube fitted for night feeds. The sister from down there is fighting my case ;-)

I have some pics, as soon as I can get on my comp
I'll post them. 

Fluffy ollie is gorgeous! 

I've forgotten what else i read...

Sammuel is soooo much better now, not colicky really at all hardly. We were giving him a little bit of formula while my supply was shite for a few days when I was ill, also infacol and I was on iron. Stopped all those things and since his massive poos he's much better. Stays awake for a while and doesn't cry :happydance: 

He was very fussy the night before last, so not perfect yet! :haha: 

Hope the girls settle down, I think some days/nights they are just fussy... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

jess bby is so cute hun awwwww x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im a pumping mummy too Jess - Its so much easier! But as casey says you MUST wake up sometime during the night or your boobs explode hahaha - The advantage to that stage is that you pump super fast as it flows out of you........Spesh if you squeeze n pump like I do!

Txt Lou last night but havent heard anything, I really hope its just that things have improved and they have had looooads of people visiting xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, Lili isn't a boob girl I don't think... Don't know why but I have it in my head that I should get her back on the breast, but if she's getting ebm in a bottle she's still getting all the benefits right? It's the bloody NHS and they're bf-ing propaganda!! I find bottle feeding easier too... Plus as you say OH can do some feeds!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks for the update Suz xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw poor ben hope hes better soon thats bad that there sending lou home thats wrong x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah I pump about 6 times a day and then twice at night! Producing over a litre a day at the mo!!! Sometimes I wake up cos they're so painful!! :rofl: knowing there are other pumping mums out there makes me feel better about things! :hugs:

Poor Lou... Thinking of you and Ben lovely. Is he having a sun bed? :hugs: :hug: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess - I will post you a link for a pumping mummies group Ive joined............on another thread tho! xxx`


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh cool thanks! X


----------



## SBB

Pumping is totally fine, gives them exactly the same thing as if they get it from the boob so if it works for you don't feel bad about it! The main thing is they get breast milk... 
I am boob feeding only, but that is ONLY because I am too lazy to pump! I hate sterilising the pump and bottles! If I got a supply running in the fridge so I didn't have to sterilise in the night, I might do it. I'm going to have to pump tomorrow as we're going out Sunday and my mum is babysitting and he'll need a feed. 
He spends an hour feeding on the boob, he's feeding now and started at 5. At night I'd rather give him a bottle cos it's quicker. I just fall asleep with him, this morning I woke up and he was asleep on my lap, and my boob was out! Don't even know what time he woke and how long he'd been there! I was extra tired last night though after only 1.5 hours sleep the night before. 

I went for long walk today, my insides feel like they're falling out! I am going to have to go to docs tomorrow cos it's no better, will get referral for physio. Hope I don't end up having to have surgery!

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL Suz what a picture in my head of you waking up this morning hahaha!

Aww honey, what feels like its falling out?? Your bits still? 

Well MIL & FIL are coming round soon............They called last night, well FIL did, and requested they "Pop round" for ten minutes. This is VERY odd so we are sure something is wrong with someone family wise. Pauls uncle AND grandma who live together have both been ill recently but I think its his uncle, and Im pretty certain its cancer unfortunately Im an expert on the matter!

I swear tho if they turn up and its that they want to take us on holiday I will crack them cos Paul has been frettin all day and night over it xxx


----------



## SBB

Jess lous sent me a pic of Ben on the sunbed! I'll post soon x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw suz post it hun awww x x x


----------



## Smile4me

awww... just stopped by to see how everyone is doing, poor Ben, Lou, and Ste :(
Lots of air hugs being sent their way!!!!


----------



## SBB

Aw ellen Hun maybe they just want to pop and see pearly pig pog? Hope it's not someone ill... 

Yeh my bits :( I think I basically have prolapsed vadge walls... My other bits (bowels/bladder I think) are not being supported by pelvic floor/foof walls so it's all pushing into the foof basically. If you google it you can see gross pics!! I defo can't have sex while it's like that :sick: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Suz, :hugs: hope the docs can sort your bits out soon. Xx

We have a bucket of Milton in the kitchen and I get 3 or 4 bottles ready in the fridge for the night ahead before the 'nightshift' starts. Works pretty well. 

At least Ben is getting the treatment he needs. Can't believ they want to send Lou home!! That's outrageous!! Cant wait to see the pics. Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh honey Im sorry your nethers are bust. They can do wonderful things tho, my cousin had to have stuff "redone" down there and she is super now! x

We'll find out whats what soon enough - they r coming at half past so got to wolf down my dinner in case its a looooong talk session. Yummy steak, salad and jackets!

Where are you off out on Sunday btw??? How exciting!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope they just wanted to pop round and see Pearl. Enjoy the steak!! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

It's Dannys bday Sunday so going to the cinema and for food :D just during the day, can't leave Sammuel for too long! 
Jess if I had enough milk stored to do that with night feeds I definitely would. I might start trying to get some stored. 

Ok here is the gorgeous poorly Ben: 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/photo-3-1.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/photo-1-1.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/photo-2-1.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/photo-4.jpg

x x x


----------



## camishantel

aww he is so cute... My birthday is Sunday as well I will be 32 yikes


----------



## SBB

Yay happy birthday cami! Danny will be 35!! 

X x x


----------



## camishantel

32 weeks today...


----------



## kcw81

Aww thanks for the update on lou and the pics Suz! sorry your area down there is rough, hope they get it fixed soon!

Ellen send me the link too for the EPers! Exclusive Pumpers. hope the inlaws are just coming by for fun visit and not anything wrong!

I pump so much I think I have a whole extra month stored in our deep freezer already. I hope to use the stockpile once I feel like stopping pumping altogether in 6-12 months. 
Pumping this much has really made my weight come off, I am right where I am at before I got pregnant and I still have my uterus shrinking so will lose more. I am eating like a fckin horse! over 3000 calories a day for reals its crazy.

Lisa did you watch one born last night? not as good as the first one!
Suz do you have a free pass to not have to get danny anything? Its pretty difficult to get out shopping for a present with an infant isn't it? Valentines day is coming and I don't know what to do! I will have to just make cookies or some kind of treats and make a card.


----------



## camishantel

56 days to go


----------



## camishantel

I watched OBEM last night... I actually liked it better than the first and I cried when they almost lost the little baby.. that has always been one of my fears is that even though I am a bigger girl what if I am not big enough down there and the baby has trouble... the ADD guy was annoying though so it had it's good and bad moments


----------



## kcw81

yeah he was pretty annoying, acting like a kid! congrats on 56 days to go !


----------



## SBB

Not long cami! 

Casey I ordered dannys present online, he told me what he wanted! He doesn't know I've ordered it though. And picked up a couple of bits while I was out today and yesterday. We don't do valentines luckily!! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw bby ben is so cute awww he a little chunky isn't he x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww nice suz, just a few hrs will be lovely! I cannot believe Danny is 35 tho!!!! He looks in his 20's - either that or u take VERY good photos of him hahaha! 

We do do valentines but Im easy this year - I want the m&s food deal and some flowers - normally paul goes all out, big softie.............only cos I do tho. One year I got love scratch cards - they are FAB! Lost of naughtiness and fun and cutie stuff

Well the MIL/FIL thing was nothing at all........Just that they want to come round this weekend with the niece and nephew!

Casey - I will post u the link I sent Jess - its a uk site but on the tips section it links to a US site xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Bless his little cottons...


----------



## lisaf

awww, Ben is soooo adorable!!!

I haven't watched OBEM yet... stupid DVR wasn't set right :dohh: So I'll either be watching it online tonight or waiting for Thursday when it re-airs


----------



## SBB

That's good news Ellen - hope you told them how worried you were!! 

Danny will be pleased with that! I don't think he looks 35, and he certainly doesn't act it!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Errr no Suz - "Danny Potter" CERTAINLY doesnt act 35 hahaha!

Pauls got RIGHT on my tits tonight - hes come in and done nothing at all except make tea. The house is a tip from his folks coming round and knocking pearl routine out - so I'M the one settling her down again and again, and sterlising bottles and pumping boobs and running a bath etc etc etc........Well I tell u what, it aint going down like this for SURE! I'll move to my mums early without him, dick!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Danny Potter!! 

:hugs: sorry he's being a twat. Danny is like that sometimes, and thinks cos he's been to work that's harder than looking after a baby all day and night! 
Just tell him to do stuff if you need it doing... Otherwise you'll do it all and be knackered! 

Has anyone watched beauty and the beast: ugly face of prejudice? The blonde woman on it tonight is totally vile. I want to hit her she's awful. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls! Finally managed to find a spot on the ward with OK-ish Internet signal! 

Ben is out of his incubator! :happydance: He's spending the night in his cot (still in Neonatal) with just monitors! No drip or treatment or anything (except his antibiotics)! Fingers crossed! My milk has come in today and I have massive rock hard sore bazookas! :shock:

What have I missed? Any baby news? Any bump news? 

Ellen- I've read this page and your post made me laugh! :haha: Sorry I know you're pissed off and it's not supposed to be funny but... :rofl: Dunk his head in the bath!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Yay lou yay yay yay!!! Woohoo!! So pleased and happy you can stay and get of that milk out! That huge stage only lasted a few days for me... 

If you're bored later I posted my birth story a few pages back, I'll find it and post a link for you... 

Having said Sammuel has been very well behaved, he is now crying and did a huge exploding poo!! &#57434;

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oo yeah post it Suz- I'd love to read it! Are you feeling much better now? You sound a lot more like your old self :hugs: 

Thanks for the texts UKers and for keeping everyone updated for me girls :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Yes I'm feeling loads better thank you - and I'm staying on these anti-depressants - I am in a really good mood every day :rofl: I think everyone should take them! Will talk to my doc at my 6 week appt next week about coming off them.. but we'll see. I'm scared I'm a moody cow without them! 

Ok here is the birth story: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...d-club-graduate-buddies-1605.html#post9049881

Here's a load of pics: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/338037-clomid-club-graduate-buddies-1604.html

x x x


----------



## lisaf

Yay Lou!!!! Happy to see you on BnB... glad to hear Ben is doing so well! He is SUCH a cutie!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay, Lou, glad you're staying and Ben is out of his incubator! :hugs:

I have a very fractious little girl here... she's been crying constantly for hours, only stopping for feeds which she demands every 2 hours... then throws it all up almost straight away... infacol seems to havee a 50% success rate at the moment, so who knows if iit is working! Think I'm in for a long night!


----------



## NurseKel

Lou, so happy for tough little Ben! He is absolutely a doll! I love the cheeks. I shall call him....chipmunk! Lol
All the babies are so gorgeous! Lili reminds me so much of my Shalie. She was tiny like that and I felt likei would break her for the longest.
As for Cade he is doing wonderful. His stats at his 4 month check up were: 11 lbs 4 oz and 25 in. His pediatrician was very impressed as apparently he is already doing things that babies don't do until 6 months. I tell ya ladies we have some super advanced Clomid babies around here. Rofl
Big hello to everyone else!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: hahaha... I just stumed across this... https://www.pacifeeder.com/ :rofl: It would probably be really useful, but looks ridiculous!!


----------



## camishantel

that looks very interesting


----------



## kcw81

Lou lou I am so happy about Benny being off the incubator!! Good on you that your milk has come in too, Ben better get to eating! I hope you have a pump too so you can get rid of the engorgement when its uncomfy and let Ben not get drowned by a big swollen balloon boobie! I posted some bath pics of little jimmy on FB if you haven't seen them. Can't wait till you give Ben his first bath and he acts like its the end of the world!

Kel that is great about Cade! What a little prodigy, like what kinds of things is he doing? 

Jess I hope Lili behaves and quiets down and goes to sleep for a while so you can sleep! Maybe feed her a little less each feeding and go like every 1.5 hours so she doesn't get so full as to spit it up? What do you think? every two hours is pretty frequent but she needs to gain some more weight and can't take in much at a time so I guess thats about right.


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Kel I think Sammuel weighs more than Cade already and he's only 5 weeks!!! He's such a porker :haha: 

Jess my mum was telling me about a dummy you used to be able to get that you put milk/formula in. But with formula in it rotted babies teeth because of the sugar in it and it was in their mouth for ages, and loads of parents complained! So there's a warning now on formula bottles! 
Obviously our babies don't have teeth or formula though! 

Sounds like Lili is having a growth spurt - it's exactly what Sammuel was doing a few days ago. He's a bit better now but still wants lots of feeding! 

Lou how was your night with Ben? 

I fell asleep feeding twice last night! I make sure he's safe if I do, and can't get squished. I guess I just can't stay awake long enough... He takes an hour to feed usually, even in the night! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

hello all, there has been so much going on on here, im to far behind to catch up. Lou im so glad to hear ben is improving. Hope you all get to go home soon hun. 

Not much happening here. My sofa ends on EBay today, ive got 350 for it so far. Im happy with that. We have a few viewings booked on houses this weekend. There is one round the corner that im very excited about. Its cheaper rent which is great.
We were looking at getting a mortgage but we can only get £23K with a 8K deposit. What can you get with 31K. a shed maybe :dohh:

So enough harping on about me, how are we all doing? Our babies and bumps all doing well? xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay Lou! So glad to hear about Ben! Brill news! ANs Im STILL boncing with Paul for last night.........Pearl wouldnt settle after her 8 feed and only went off at 12.30!!!!! So he fed her while I expressed, and then he did bugger all at her 6 am feed......THEN woke up and said he was ringing in sick cos he had slept SOOOO badly! GRRRRRRRRRR!!

I cant ring in effin sick can i?!?!??!?!?

Now they are both saleep on the bed and Im blue arse flying it all over the house doing stuff. C*ck!

God stuff it - Im off for a sofa kip hahaha!

Hmmm Laura - Im not sure what u can get for 31k, but think it'll be bigger than a shed - garage perhaps??? I totally feel for you trying to get a mortgage now, we only just squeezed into gettin one back in 2007 before this sh*te kicked off with housing/banks etc. Its v v tough isnt it??? xxx


----------



## laura6914

very tough. Looks like we are going to have to sager depositve for a few more years to get a big to put down so we an get something half descent.

Your OH winding you up hun? I would kick his arse into gear. Hope you mange to squeeze a nap in hun.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! Well afternoon now! Last night was ok. I think Lili has a bit of reflux... she's demonstrating all the symptoms. I fashioned a pacifier out of one of the spare bottle teats and just held it in her mouth until she fell asleep... seemed to work a treat. I'm loathed to go down the dummy route as it's so hard to wean them off of them... nothing worse than a 5 year old walking around with a dummy in their mouths. But I've heard that they can help with reflux, and it did soothe her last night... Oh the dilemas! :)

Any news on how Ben is today? 

Ellen, I know how you feel... OH slept in the living room last night to get some proper sleep... I get up this morning after not much sleep and he's making breakfast... he come through to the living room with toast... just for him! Didn't think to offer me any... whilst I'm holding the baby and trying to pump at the same time!! He's been so wonderful so far, but is slipping back in to his work routine and I think is starting to think I can manage without him running around after me... Hrumpf! Hope you get a good nap :hugs:


----------



## SBB

These pesky boys seem to be slipping back and thinking we can cope after just a few weeks :growlmad: 
I told Danny something has to give time wise with him, and I think it should be his band. It's a hobby... And I don't like him doing it anyway, it's a waste of time and he's always complaining about gigs cos they don't get paid. They could easily get paid gigs, but none of them can be bothered to put in a tiny bit of work to get them. So I've said I think he should quit. He hardly spends any tine with sammuel, or me for that matter, and he should do. Obviously he can't turn down paying lessons cos we need the money. But shitty gigs and a rehearsal every week - I don't think so! 
Sorry :blush: slight rant. 
Ellen kick his butt - you're going to have a huge row later otherwise! 

We just woke up (for about the 8th time!) went to bed about midnight though so I've probably had 8 hours :happydance: 

No news from lou I'll text her. 

Sorry about the shite mortgage Laura. We've had to borrow money left right and centre to get our house! Hope you find something nice... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

BTW jess sammuel took a dummy for a while when he was fussy, it did help. He now won't take one so she won't necessarily get addicted!!! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Suz have you spoke to danny about quitting gigs? i think you have a very valid point.

im really lucky, if phil isnt working he spends every minute with us, but thats cause he has nothing else to do :haha:
yey on the 8 hours sleep suz. do you feel better for it?


----------



## SBB

Yeh I said I'm not happy about it. Weekends are our only time really as he's working at least 3 evenings a week, and he's tired of course...
I think after this next gig he'll quit. So I'm happy with that. If he earned regular money from it I wouldn't mind, coa he could quit one of his week days to spend with us. 

Yeh I feel good for a decent sleep! I'm still dying to sleep in the bed for a full night though! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> BTW jess sammuel took a dummy for a while when he was fussy, it did help. He now won't take one so she won't necessarily get addicted!!!
> 
> X x x

That's good to know, thanks Suz! x


----------



## laura6914

ah thats ok then. 
You will get there hun. Do you co sleep? xx


----------



## SBB

Yes we co sleep - although at the moment I sleep on the sofa because the bed isn't comfortable for feeding. I might have to try and make it more comfortable! Or try and get sammuel into his cot and express for night feeds. 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

the expressing sounds like an option hun, how many feeds does sammuel have through the night? xx


----------



## SBB

He tends to have one at midnight, then 4 then 8am roughly, so I could boob feed at 12, then bottle and pump at 4 and boob again at 8. 

Does shae sleep completely through now? Got to say I'm looking forward to that! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

WOW thats a lot of feeds. 

he has slept through from about 5 weeks. We have gradually bought his bedtime forward though. it was 10 but now he has a bath at half 7, bottle at 8 and is asleep by 8:15. he wakes at 7/7:30 in the morning. somtimes when he goes to bed he will wake at 9 but he has his dummy and goes right back off.

does he feed a lot in the day? they say the more they feed in the day the more likely they are to sleep through.
xx


----------



## SBB

Thats on a good night too! Yeh he feeds a lot in the day too!! :dohh: we did find when we were giving him bottles he slept a bit longer because he took more probably. 
He also takes an hour to feed :( 
I think I'll definitely try and get some pumped and try it over the weekend. 

You're so lucky he slept through from 5 weeks! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all x x x


----------



## kcw81

hi ladies! I am feeling pretty good this AM, getting more and more stretches of sleep with Jimmy in his crib. Last night I got about 5 or 6 hours in increments and its great. I am so happy jimmy sleeps in his crib, I just couldn't do co-sleeping, I am way too light a sleeper and need to be totally quiet and alone to be able to sleep. I Sleep on the couch by my pump for now while DH is tucked away in our room all night long so he can get full sleep. I don't mind, I know this won't last forever. I don't know how any of you co-sleep or still try to sleep with DH or OHs at first! No one gets good sleep that way it seems. I am obsessed with sleep as you can see. 

So I started working out this week too, I am so proud. I did the bike for 40 mins yesterday and the treadmill for 20 mins the day before and its hard but it makes me more awake and feel good. I go while he is napping in his crib. IT is nice to get back to some of the things I used to do before the baby to feel more like myself you know? I wish I could get out more though. 

How is lou doing today? She has such a good attitude, I commend her! ITs such a rough start for her and she is doing brill. 

HI laura, so Shae slept thru the night at 5 weeks eh? did you train him to do it with letting him cry it out?


----------



## kcw81

oh yeh Suz I forgot to say, I hope Danny quits, he can always go back to it later when the baby is older!! this is a once and lifetime experience taking care of a newborn and he needs to be around!

Ellen and Jess, get those DHs into gear! Jess I am appalled you had to hold the baby and pump while DH made you no toast!


----------



## laura6914

hi KCW, no i cant let him cry it kills me when he does. OH goes mad at me cause as soon as i hear a wimper i go running. 

I found getting him into a routine really helped. He has his bath and kicks and splashes about which tires him out. Then i feed him in his room in the dark and put him straight into his cot. I have to do this every night other wise it really throws him off.
YEY on getting some good sleep to :thumbup: How do you find the energy to excersise? All my energy goes on Shae and house work. :haha:

xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

So, I've just signed Lili and I up for a combined yoga and baby massage course which starts on 2nd March and a Born to Swim course that starts on 14th March! Going to sign up for a baby signing class too, but not for a few months yet I don't think. 

Lili is much less fractious today and is sleeping nice long stretches (3-4 hours!) between feeds. We've stopped the infacol, cos apparently it can aggravate reflux if that's what she has... we've also slightly increased the amount of milk to try and reduce the number of feeds from 8 to 6. I'm going to start a bedtime routine tonight of a bath, massage, and then bottle. Hoping that we'll get down to one stupid o'clock feed a night rather than 2 or 3!!

Suz, you probably aren't expressing much as Sammuel is emptying you out!! Perhaps try expressing between feeds. Have him close by or, if you can manage it hold him whilst you do it. I can always send you some of my stache! :rofl: God knows what I'm going to do with it all!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, most impressed with the work out!! I'm using the fact that I'm still a little sore from stitches as an excuse not to do anymore exercise than a walk in to town!


----------



## kcw81

Keep that stash Jess just in case! You never know if you could come across circumstances that force you to dry up a bit, like being ill!

Yes I agree ladies that establishing a routine has made things a thousand times better. Keeping things on a predictable cycle every 3 hours or so with the wake, feed, diaper change, play, and nap to end it. its a bit repetitious but the baby gets used to it and becomes managable. It buys me some time for myself to sleep and do stuff and I love it.

Yeah laura I guess it would seem that working out would zap some precious energy, but it also sort of gives you energy somehow, wakes you up and puts some pep in your step. 

jess good job signing up for those classes! that will be great to get out and meet people and see the world with lili! can't wait to hear how those go.


----------



## Smile4me

Yay Ben is doing good... Woo that's brilliant Lou so happy for you!!!!

well girls its official... I have to have my left tube removed on Wednesday, he's doing a massive one stop shop... laproscopy to remove the endo, hystroplasy and D&C all at once to get us to do an IVF cycle in April... now the thing is I didnt realize how much that whole process was going to cost!!!! The meds alone are 3900 and then the IVF procedure is 8,000 OMG! I think insurance coveres 5,000 but dear God that's still alot of money that we were not anticipating to spend. I just don't know what to do, dh says we can manage but I can see it all over his face he is just sick to death no.1 me having to have surgery no.2 the money part.... We had a trip booked for Florida and he is already saying we can't take the family now.... UGH I can't believe this is all happening :( I'm trying to stay positive but why does it cost so much money just to have a child... I don't understand that. :(


----------



## lisaf

aw Verna... thats a really rough choice to face with the cost and surgery etc. :hugs: I'm happy to hear insurance covers a lot of the cost...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow, Verna, that is a lot of money... So sorry you're having to go through all this. You'll be amazed at how you'll cope with regards to the money... For something so precious its worth it I reckon. Wish we could do a whip round for you! Why do you need a D&C? Stay strong honey. :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

thanks girls, he suggests removing the tube, cleaning everything out all at once, he said his D&C is non evasive and alot less painful than the normal one, he is an amazing doc and they code everything pre-surgery to have insurance cover it.... I just love him!
Sigh I know it will all work out, I've just never imagined this to be this way that's all


----------



## lisaf

why do they have to remove a tube though?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know how you feel hon, but the end result will be the same. a beautiful baby to add to your beautiful family! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Smile4me

the left tube is completely blocked


----------



## lisaf

Ah :( thats too bad. I wish they could just clear blockages on tubes! :(
You'll get your baby in the end! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

yeah verna, good thing you have insurance to cover some of that at least! I have heard of people paying like 25K a pop for invitro! Its all for a worthy cause, a little one to call your own. Well if you have to sacrifice a trip to florida thats okay right? Maybe you could do an alternative fun weekend closer to home. babies are expensive and it doesn't stop there, they will cost us loads until they are at least 18 yrs old and probably well past that! haha. its worth it.


----------



## SBB

Gosh verna :hugs: I don't know what to say... I'm glad you're getting it all sorted but it's a lot of money to find. Could you try for a few months before the ivf or would you just want to crack on and go for it? 

KC I have no idea how you have that energy, but I'm not surprised! Fair play to you! 

Yay jess we are doing massage/yoga too... I want to sign up for swimming as well. Glad lili is more settled today. 

I went to the docs and she checked out my foof - v uncomfortable as she put her hand up there and pushed on my tummy! Maybe not a whole hand but still! Anyway she's referred me for physio and said it's not that bad as prolapses go... Hopefully will recover ok, she said there's no point in surgery really until I've finished having babies. And it's fine to have sex. Not sure I fancy that though! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

haha well suz I Am glad the doc thinks she has seen much worse foofs. so you don't have to dtd for Dannys bday or are you gonna try? it sounds so crazy to even get naked in the bedroom right now with my dh, like it has been SOOO long! I don't even know what it will be like. 

swimming class sounds really cute and fun.


----------



## Smile4me

awww Suz I'm so sorry hun you are going through that :( that's uncomfortable I'm sure.

I'm not sure about trying a few months before we do IVF, I will talk to him about that, I just didnt expect all the news being thrown at us, all the cost, insurance, medications, etc. it's like a big blur :)

Yes Casey, I know first hand how much kids are ... lol


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Verna sweetie, im sorry about everything that you are going through. I will be praying its as painfree as possible and that the results work asap for you darlin xxx

Well I told him off for being an arse and feel better. Started with a bocked boob tho so kinda had to sort him out so he could take over Pearl. Effin kills but just expressing as uch as poss to clear it. Gosh Im so tired tho!

Great news on ben hey? Hopefully the next update is even better for them xxx


----------



## SBB

Compared to what you're facing verna a falling out foof isn't so bad! :hugs: 

KC you crack me up! Glad she's seen worse foofs :rofl: 

I'd say it's highly highly unlikely we'll be dtd on dannys bday - if he's desperate I might give him a hand job :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Have I missed a Ben update? X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

No u havent its just I dont think I posted on here about the pone u sent earlier suz!x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Suz, your poor foof! I'm sure Danny will understand... and be grateful for a hand job! :rofl: I'm still a bit stingy down there... think dtd is going to be a while coming... if you pardon the pun! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Jess thanks for expressing advice I think I'll Start tonight expressing between feeds and start trying to build a stash up! I can't be arsed in the night though, I know I won't wake up to do it between feeds! I can do it after I've fed him a bottle though once I start doing that.. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

DTD might be a while coming, but I don't think our OHs will after all this time!!! :rofl: at least when we do it it will be over quickly!! :rofl:

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OK so I will be the brave one dtd next weekend hey? After my 5yr old champagne and hot tub fun??? LOL - even after a hand job the other week DH has told me it'll be a quick one hahaha Fine by me!


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Hi girls! Finally managed to find a spot on the ward with OK-ish Internet signal!
> 
> Ben is out of his incubator! :happydance: He's spending the night in his cot (still in Neonatal) with just monitors! No drip or treatment or anything (except his antibiotics)! Fingers crossed! My milk has come in today and I have massive rock hard sore bazookas! :shock:
> 
> What have I missed? Any baby news? Any bump news?
> 
> Ellen- I've read this page and your post made me laugh! :haha: Sorry I know you're pissed off and it's not supposed to be funny but... :rofl: Dunk his head in the bath!! :thumbup:

yayyyy lou glad to her hes on the mend hun awww x x x


----------



## kcw81

haha hand jobs are funny. I never give DH a handy - he doesn't like it I guess. He can't go all the way that way if I doit, I think he is embarrassed or something or I suck at it!! 

verna hugs to you girl. you are gonna make it through this as you are a super strong lady and lets hope we get a bfp before long!


----------



## Rudeollie

My uncles dying.................been having radio and chemo for throat cancer but his biopsy results from last week say nothing more can be done.

So sad, theyve said how longs a piece of string for lenght of time left so thats one bonus compared to my dads prognosis,,,,,My auntie is a lot younger than him tho and I am so worried about her. shes not taken any of it well and this is just too much x Sorry to blub on you gals xxx


----------



## lisaf

Aw Ellen, I'm so sorry to hear that! :hugs: There has been too much death lately :(


----------



## SBB

Sorry Ellen :hugs: how awful... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

sorry ellen :hugs: that sucks


----------



## Peach Blossom

oh, Ellen, I'm so sorry. Big :hugs: xx


----------



## TySonNMe

So sorry about your uncle Ellen. :hugs:

Verna, it really sucks you have to go through IVF. It'll be worth out in the end.I wish there was some magic wand we could wave to give you a baby...there's are several deserving women I have met on here. :hugs:

I 'm so jealous of you ladies with babies sleeping through! Jax still wakes up 1-2 times nightly....I feel we are on the brink though...and not a moment too soon as I start back to work Monday! Eek!


----------



## SBB

I hope he starts to sleep through Marg - I couldn't cope going to work with broken sleep!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

me neither, I actually can't imagine being a working mom - working all day and then coming home and having to take care of a little baby all night! its too much! when I used to work all day I just wanted to relax when I got off work.
good job on all you who do it.


----------



## TySonNMe

Well, now that I'll be back to work OH and I will alternate nights. I'll get him one night and OH will get him the next night.


----------



## SBB

Yeh totally agree casey! Unfortunately I am going to have to work as we can't live on dannys salary. I plan to win the lottery of course, but failing that I am hoping to set up my online shop and be able to work from home. 
We want to have all our babies fairly close together, but god knows how we'll do that, can't see how I'd cope with 2 under 2 and working as well! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow, back to work so soon?! Big respect to you! :hugs: 

I can't imagine going back to work... I desperately want to find another way to be able to work from home/part time so that I can be at home with Lili and still afford to live! Winning the lottery is top of the list!


----------



## SBB

Get in line jess!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: I'll share it with you! :)


----------



## SBB

Do you actually buy tickets? Cos me and my friend had an agreement that we'd share if we won, and after several months she admitted she hadn't ever bought a ticket!!! Cheeky cow :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

haha what a butthole suz! she totally gypped you on the lottery. I used to buy scratch it lottery tickets and sometimes play the video lottery at the bars but I try to stay away now because it just sucks my cash right outta me and I never really win!

I hope all you guys can figure out a way to work from home!


----------



## Britt11

Rudeollie said:


> My uncles dying.................been having radio and chemo for throat cancer but his biopsy results from last week say nothing more can be done.
> 
> So sad, theyve said how longs a piece of string for lenght of time left so thats one bonus compared to my dads prognosis,,,,,My auntie is a lot younger than him tho and I am so worried about her. shes not taken any of it well and this is just too much x Sorry to blub on you gals xxx

sorry to hear this Ellen, thats exactly what happend with my uncle, after the second round of chemo they did his #'s and said there was nothing more that could be done. Its devestating, especially a previously healthy man with all his wits, knowing that he is going to die soon- I cant imagine, so brave:hugs:
what type of cancer does your uncle have? :hugs:

hello ladies, sorry cant keep up with the posts right now, but I will try and and read more later
I went to my doctors today because of a bad cold I got and now I have to fly to Toronto on Sunday...agghh
on a better note, I found out my baby girl's legs are on the top of the chart, 97% percentile! lol, she is going to be a tall little bugger :rofl:
:hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I buy a ticket every Sat... I have it on direct debit!! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Lol..for Christmas instead of getting gifts for our neighbors we pool our money and get scratch off tickets. We've done two years in a row and have won absolutely nothing!


----------



## kcw81

I would hate to know how much I have spent over my lifetime on lottery stuff. I just don't want to know!

Cat ugh sounds rough about the upcoming trip and you feeling ill. I hope you can get a good nights sleep every night till then.


----------



## camishantel

ladies I think I have dropped... first from 30 weeks other from today at 32 weeks... I had low fluid level last time and am now worried it might have gotten lower.. have scan for that tomorrow ..
 



Attached Files:







2011-01-26 20.10.18.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 1









2011-02-10 19.26.01.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks for all your messages girls xxx Ct - Its throat cancer he has......Oddly enough he looks like Michael Douglas AND they both got diagniosed the same week

Cami - Hope the scan goes well honey. FX your levels have maintained!

Well I thought I was dying last night and have today woken up to a big re4d mark where my boob is sore so .Suz, is this mastitis?????


----------



## SBB

Hate to say it ellen but it sounds like it, do you have a temperature? Hot/cold? Feel dizzy? 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Does look a little bit lower cami...hope everything is okay!

Well girls, by the medical definition Jackson slept through!! He slept from 10p to just after 5a. Medical definition is 12 midnight to 5a. I still think 7 hours straight is awesome!! Hopefully this continues!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all glad its the weekend and glad the kids are off for a week wooppp aw ellen sorry to here about your uncle hun cami it does look like its droped hun x x x x


----------



## kcw81

congrats marg on jackson sleeping! must feel so nice!

hi everyone! why so quiet?

ellen hope its not mastisis!


----------



## Rudeollie

Well after checking with Doc Suz lol, I called my GP and am on antibiotics for the dreaded mastitis! FRicki hurts but I can handle that, it was the horrendous sweats and temperatures I cant do with!


----------



## kcw81

Listen to this story I read in the paper the other day, a pregnant lady went in for some antibitotics prescription filled from her pharmacy and took the medicine and found out they accidentally gave her the abortion pill!! True story! They fucked up big time so now she might miscarry, but apparently she hasn't yet. So watch your precriptions ladies!


----------



## camishantel

it wasn't a abortion pill it was a cancer med that can cause termination however was a little her fault as she didn't even look at the name on the bottle which wasn't hers... I used to work in a pharmacy and yes the pharmacy messed up but not all blame on them as she didn't check the pill bottle.. just be careful I always check it is my name and the pill matches the description on the bottle.. 

AFM- back from Dr. my fluid level went back up yay went from 7 last week to 9 this week and baby looks good... still head down


----------



## Rudeollie

F*ckin hell casey! Someone HAS to have done that on purpose surely?!?!? I mean the chances of picking an abortion pill and giving it to a PREGNANT woman...........About 7millions drugs to one I reckon!

Truly horrid! x


----------



## SBB

Ellen glad you've got the anti-bs! Yeh the pain isn't the worst thing is it! I hated the sweats/chills and almost falling over every time I stood up! I was sleeping between 2 towels I was sweating so much! Have you checked your temp? 

Marg great news about jax! Just in time for going back to work! 

Hey casey :wave: that's awful but I guess she should have checked the name, I will be more vigilant about that in future now...

Cami your bump looks lower to me... Glad your water levels are up :) 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I always check my pills... used to work at a drugstore and maybe once a month someone would come back because they were given the wrong person's prescription.
Once they gave me the wrong mg of pill... I am supposed to get 45 of the 200mg pill... they gave me 45 of the 100mg...Given the cost of my medication and how much insurance fights reimbursing it that was a BIG deal, lol! Pharmacist almost didn't want to believe me and thought I maybe dumped half the pills in my purse or something :dohh: But I pointed out that another 45 wouldn't even fit and he had to agree, lol!


Oh.. and I found out I failed my 1 hour glucose test... have to go do the 3 hour test now I have my dr's appt today so I'll find out how much I failed by (I didn't bother asking the nurse since they don't like to give out numbers... she just said my numbers were 'a little elevated')
Grumble grumble... I don't want undetected GD... but I just want the way to test for it to be easier!
I was supposed to fast for 2 hours before the 1 hour test... I think I fasted for more like 6... now I'm wondering if that made me fail 
I'll have to fast for 8-10 hours for this test... going that long without eating makes me throw up still Then tack another 3 hours onto that with that super sugar juice in my system? 
Excuse me while I pout here...


----------



## camishantel

oh lisa... good news though is most people who faio the 1 hour pass the 3 hour... I did so fxd hun


----------



## lisaf

I know most people pass... I'm just ready to cry here... I took so much to work myself up to drinking that horrible drink... and now to go back and do it again? Only fasting for longer? And waiting longer afterwards to eat? :( 
Why can't they make this test easier???
Its like its designed to be awful...


----------



## kcw81

Well I imagine the womans name was on the bottle she was given right? and sometimes the name of the medicines we are prescribed are sort of foreign so I really think that I wouldn't blame the pregnant lady in that case Cami! 

sorry lisa about the glucose test, fasting sucks for a pregnant lady!


----------



## SBB

I agree casey I wouldn't know what something was from it's name! They're always so long and unpronouncable! 

Has anyone heard from lou? I text yesterday and haven't heard... :( hope everything is ok.. 

Lisa sorry you have to do that horrid test :cry: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

not heard a peep from lou, you guys seem to know stuff first from her. hope everything is okay too!!


----------



## Rudeollie

No suz I havent heard anything from her either...........I really hope all is ok xxx

Well one tablet down, just trying pearl with the johnsons bedtime bath to see if it chills her out a bit after this next feed cos for some reason she thinks the 7-8 feed is party time afterwards..........And its not, its mummy and daddy time hahaha

Lisa - Suck on the test honey xxx I didnt have to have one done but it does seem a brutal way to test from what the girls have said xxx

Cami - GREAT on the fluid! Yay!


----------



## SBB

Sammuel also thinks evening = party! 

I'll text lou again x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, sorry about the mastitis. :hugs: Are you still expressing through it?

Cami, good news on the fluid levels!

Lisa, sorry that you failed the test. It's a horrible test and they really should make it easier for pregnant women! :hugs:

I've been in Oxford today visiting my Mum before she heads back to Hong Kong tomorrow. Last night was a tough one. Lili woke up at midnight for a feed then was awake/crying until 4.30am... Of course today she's been the model baby! I was going to come to Oxford on my own, but Joe thought I was to stressed out and tired so drove me up. :) We're still here and just waiting for an indian take away... I'm having guilt panic attacks about the fact that Puss will be wondering where we are and I might not have left a light on for him and he'll be wanting his dinner... Just call me neurotic! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, we have an aroma diffuser that we put lavender oil in to calm Lil down... not sure if it works, but it calms me down! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Aw I'm glad Joe sorted his act out after the toast 'incident' the other day! Does your mum live in hong kong then? 
Enjoy your takeaway and I hope lili is better tonight :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, she lives and works in Hong Kong... ironically she's my English parent! My chinese parent lives in London! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha thats nuts Jess, definately irony!!!

Well so far so good wit the bath stuff, pearls just wolfed down her bottle (yes Jess Im sooo expressing - doing it religously!) and is now laid on our bed sleepy as a good un! Bring on my cannelloni for tea. omg and garlic doughballs mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SBB

Mmm that sounds lush Ellen! Glad she is settled...

Sammuel is crying all the time again :( I think perhaps it's something I ate, had spicy stuff and also broccoli the last 2 days, am hoping it is that and that he'll be an angel tomorrow. 

Have pumped some milk today :) Danny is going to take sammuel out tomorrow and have a nice day with him while I tidy the house - I'm looking forward to it, house is a shit hole!! 

Lol jess that's funny :haha: 

X x x


----------



## camishantel

hun I wasn't blaming the woman I said I read it wasn't even her name on the bottle it was someone elses name on the bottle therefore if she would have read it before she took it she wouldn't have taken it... but I agree that if they put your name on the bottle and give you the wrong thing totally they are completely at fault.. it should have never been given to her 

Thank you all yes I am glad about the fluid going up as well just hope it stays that way now


----------



## lisaf

my pill bottles now also have a little picture and description of what the pills should look like. I'll admit I'm not that careful at checking that, but its at least one other fail-safe.. .now if they keyed in the wrong drug completely thats on them!

DH's niece came over for a bit.. haven't seen her in months.. we watched the movie Frozen... omg, I don't know what the heck is wrong with me, but I was struggling to watch it all, had to look away a lot, almost threw up and my heart wouldn't stop pounding. I know its partly related to pregnancy but is it going to be like this forever? I used to love a good thriller movie, now I feel like I just survived an ordeal or something!


----------



## kcw81

oh lisa I was wondering about that movie! yeah you are probably a little sensitive and maybe have softened up a bit emotionally with the pregnancy but that ain't too bad of a thing to be a little soft. So even though you had to turn away do you think it was a well done movie? I Was thinking of adding it to my queue on NF.


----------



## lisaf

we watched in on Neflix :haha: It was pretty good.. a bit more gore than I thought from the title. I screamed and jumped a few times :rofl:
It reminded me a little bit of Open Water ... as far as the isolation, desperation, no way out kind of thing. But like I said, more gore.
I have a new title suggestion for it, I'll tell you after you watch it though, lol!

I will also say that we were all shouting at the tv a bunch because they were making stupid stupid choices.


----------



## kcw81

oh man I hate how stupid people can be in scary movies! did you ever see paranormal activity? I HATED that guy for provoking the scary poltergeist! If I was him I would have ran away and moved to another state! Do you have the ability to watch your NF movies on your tv? we do but I don't like it because I have to watch with subtitles and they don't have that capacity yet for netflix instant play. There is something weird with me where I really need subtitles to understand what they say. I think the choices for the instant play movies kind of suck!


----------



## kcw81

hi lou lou! if you are reading this I have been thinking of you and hoping for little Ben to get well. Hope you are doing okay! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> oh man I hate how stupid people can be in scary movies! did you ever see paranormal activity? I HATED that guy for provoking the scary poltergeist! If I was him I would have ran away and moved to another state! Do you have the ability to watch your NF movies on your tv? we do but I don't like it because I have to watch with subtitles and they don't have that capacity yet for netflix instant play. There is something weird with me where I really need subtitles to understand what they say. I think the choices for the instant play movies kind of suck!

The instant play choices do kind of suck. We have a Roku box so we can watch them on our TV (because my DH is too stingy to leave one of his game systems in the living room for me to watch on that :rofl:)
My mom has to watch with subtitles, but thats because she's losing her hearing :haha:
The best stuff on instant play is often the TV series! :) I got to watch all of Dead Like Me, Coupling, 30 Rock, Lie to Me, etc!

I didn't watch paranormal activity... now i'm not sure I want to, lol! Though my parents would totally do that.. they like to poke at things, get a reaction, see how things work etc (they're engineers).. I was once in the ER after a car accident (I was fine) and they had me do stuff to make changes to the monitor... things like telling me to hold my breath to see what changes on it so they can figure out what is being checked, lol! Yup.. gotta love my parents! So if there were a ghost, they'd totally 'play' with it and see what made it react etc!


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls - hope we are all well?

Lou Im wishing u all the best honey, missing u lots and hope all is ok xxx

Lisa is Frozen that movie where thye appear to be stuck on a ski lift???? Saw a teeny bit of something advertised and I think it was that................Hubbys nightmare getting stuck on a ski lift - mine would be slippin on ice AGAIN while coming of the lift at the end hahaha TERRIBLE concussion 

Casey - I think we are soul mates honey - Im a weirdo too and often stick subtitles on, ot that I have an ounce of hearing issues it just makes me feel better for some nuts reason hahaha My dad always took the piss out of me so now I do it even more in memory of him hehehe

AFM - Good night with Pearl, after the 7.30 feed she didnt wake until 12.20 - then slept til 4.30 and finally we all woke up at 8 so feelin pretty good, anti b's seem to be helping too apart from a rather gross feelin lump in the poorly boob (REALLY hopin it goes down soon or paranoia over abcess' will kick in!) 

Off for lunch at my SIL's, she's due July so I am going to get her trained in the art of motherhood this afternoon- She is so out of touch with reality sometimes shes gonna need a LOT of work bless her hahaha


----------



## SBB

Yay lou posted on FB they might be going home tomorrow :yipee: 

Good job with the sleep lat night ellen! Sammuel woke at 1.30 then slept til 6 buy wouldn't go back to sleep for ages :( but then Danny took him and I had a little sleep on my own for half an hour :happydance: now for the big house tidy up and clean!! :wohoo: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

So happy for Lou and Ben! Yay for everyone's LOs sleeping! Jackson slept again from 11p-6a and then just hung out in his crib until I got him at 6:30a.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all well my opks are getting darker woopp and have some cramps and pains in my legs think o is not to far away now yayyyyyyyy lous bby might be home tomoz woopp x x x x


----------



## kcw81

happy for lou!! 

Ellen we are soul mates! subtitles are the best I am addicted, I even need them with stuff like family guy. sometimes I wish real live people had subtitles underneath them when they were talking to me so I could read it and hear it. I don't have a hearing problem but I think its something weird with the way I learn and understand things!

Glad your LOs are sleeping good! good rest for us mommys is so important!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehe I love it Casey xxx

Super news on our Lou and Ben, will do them both the world of good to be home together, plenty of cuddles on the sofa and in mum and dads bed - best thing for ben xxx

Great news on Ov Caz - catch that egg honey!

Well just had a ncie afty with SIL, Pearl was a dream of course. Now waiting on MIL & FIL coming round with niece and nephews for a quick visit..............even tho u KNOW that wont be the case grrrrrr!!!

God I cant wait to go away nxt weekend, bring it on!

Oh and ps: went shopping for clothes today - might have lost all baby weight etc but my advice is do not attempt to buy new jeans trousers etc until at least 12 weeks after birth - I wanted to top myself after trying on some clothes,. SO depressing, big wobbly jelly belly!


----------



## SBB

Aw Ellen me too! Can just about get my old jeans on but I am not happy with the new wobbly bit that comes with!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yeah guys, definitely lost my weight but wouldn't want to bare my belly with a bikini quite yet, the belly button is still morphed weird and there is a bit of jiggle spare sag around there. 

ellen where are you going next weekend I forget?


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL - same here my jean fit but the muffin top is unslightly even with a baggy top - can wait to wii fit again after my check up! Have been doing some walking with pearl and the ipod tho but not the same as some cardio.

We're off to a log cabin with a hot tub in the yorkshire dales Casey - Very scenic and secluded............If youve ever had wensleydale cheese - its from the place Im going!

Suz - how was the cleaning? More importantly did danny do well with Sammuel??? Is he giddy for his bday? x


----------



## SBB

Cleaning unsuccessful!! I have done a lot but not finished :( 

Danny took sammuel out for a bit but with the feeding and pumping in between I still haven't had loads of time! But my dad fitted our dishwasher today - yay! He bought the wrong part last week so it's been sitting there a week but we can finally use it :happydance: 

Sammuel has been awake almost all day, hoping he will be a good boy and sleep well tonight... 

Your weekend sounds lovely, bet pearly pig pog will enjoy herself too :) 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Hey Ellen! I just got to the section on breastfeeding in my pregnancy book and it covers problems.
You mentioned you have a lump? It might be a plugged duct - a clog in one of the milk ducts in the breast, preventing flow


> Why it happens - Engorged breasts are prone to plugged ducts. Tight, constricting clothing and underwire bras can also restrict milk flow and cause clogging. Improper latch can prevent some ducts from being properly stimulated resulting in clogs.
> What it feels like - Small, hard, and sore lumps in one area of the breast. Pain tends to come and go. Skin may be red in affected area.
> What to do about it - Follow the directions for Breast Fullness and Engorgement (Feed from both breasts, establish a good latch-on. To encourage milk flow, use a warm compress (or take a hot shower) briefly before feedings. Massage the breasts in the direction of milk flow. Cold compresses can help with swelling and pain. Hand-expressing milk can help relieve pressure and help baby get a good latch-on but pumping may stimulate more milk production, so should be done sparingly)
> Try different feeding positions to help drain milk from all areas of the breast. Wear a loose bra, if any. If possible, feed rather than pump as the baby is more efficient at removing milk.

If thats what you have, maybe some of that info/advice will help?


----------



## SBB

And no he's not very excited about his birthday!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

How are you feeling now Ellen? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww bless - well if he does sleep well for you then you have a good boy indeed cos when pearl pulls an all dayer - she is a mare at night too! Hahaha

Oh how lovely u can dishwash again - now if we can create something to unstack the bloody things we are onto a winner!!!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry girls was posting then my cousin called so missed your other posts!

Lisa - Im doing all the above apart from the not pumping as I will stillhave to pump to drain it......its the same palce Ive had mastitis start 2x before and each of those times has been when my milk has increased............which apparently is one of the main causes of it! Its certainly improving things tho using a hot flannel before I express!

Suz - not feelin too bad now the anti bs have kicked in - still got this lumpy bit tho.....


----------



## lisaf

good tip with the hot flannel! I'm going to have to remember all this stuff!


----------



## lisaf

Alright, I want this shirt! :)
https://www.cafepress.com/+im_not_fat_im_pregnant_shirt,178934427https://images8.cpcache.com/product/178934428v5_480x480_Front_Color-White.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha!!! Lisa that tshirt rocks! Awesome!


----------



## SBB

That's brilliant lisa get it!! 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies, hope everyone is well! sorry its been busy for me and I am sicker than a dog and have to get on a plane first thing tomorrow morning to go to Toronto for 4 days for work :wacko: actually we have to travel an 1.5 hrs outside to some "resort" which sounds lame

anyway, Ellen sounds like Pearl is doing great and hope you are healing from the mastitis

Suz- sounds like Samuel is doing awesome too and your hubby is really helping out lots :thumbup:

did I hear that Lou and Ben may be coming home?? :thumbup:

Lisa- that t-shirt is awesome, you have to get it, I saw a preggo one I liked too it said "pregzilla" :haha:

Caz- catch that eggy please!!

Hello Jes, Casey, Margaret, Cami, Sandi, Laura, Verna and everyone else I missed
:hugs: (couldnt resist a hug icon lol)


----------



## camishantel

Anyone know if it is normal at this stage for all his movements to hurt me owwww


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww cat, Im sorry you still feel poorly, not good for your trip away. Take good care of you and kitten ok???

Gosh the term "resort" just sounds too good to me at the mo hahaha Me and hubby are SERIOUSLY missing out from our no holiday abroad last year. After our new car the next thing on the to do list is a holiday........I NEED some sun!

Cami - I cant remember Pearl hurtin me s such, uncomfy yes. what sort of pain is it??

Knackered today as stayed up late, own fault reminicising with Paul and then cos he was drinking he wouldnt get his arse out of bed at 5 to feed her so it was an hour of awake time what with changin and pumping after - then the cat thought it should be feed time too doh!

Hope Lou is wakin up at home with Ben xxx

Suz hope sammuel was a good lad for you last night xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls roast in the oven woopp starving we had :sex: twice yesterday wooopp think we will leave it ever other day no till o then 3 days in a row I'm going to do another opk in a bit just holding my wee in now hope it darker than yesterdays x x x


----------



## caz & bob

well girls here's my opk yesterday and today's woopp ovulating :sex: is on the card for then next 3 day wooppppp
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0125.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TySonNMe

Woohoo caz...catch that eggy!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats a beautiful line u have there caz! Good luck honey xxx


----------



## kcw81

morning ladies!

caz catch the egg girl!

Cat get well soon! try to get some rest!

Ellen glad Paul had such a nice night drinking and reminiscing with you only for you to have to do the early AM feeding! he owes you one!

Jimmy has his worst fussy period around our dinner time, like the 6pm to 9pm time frame, this is the time where even though he needs his nap he just wants to cry cry cry even if there is nothing wrong. I have read that most babies have a personal fussy time, where they are more cranky than other times for no apparent reason. do any of you have this witching hour? I guess it could be worse, it could occur at 2 am or some ungodly hour.


----------



## fluffyblue

Kcw -ollie is exactly the same 6 till 10pm nothing satisfies him it drives me nuts to such a point dinner is at 5pm !!


----------



## kcw81

that is a good idea maybe move dinner up because its kind of stressful to eat my dinn when there is wailing going on the baby monitor! poor me right? but moms gotta eat!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep same time as Ollie for Pearl too Casey! Not every night but most she will kick up if I ask her to sleep at this time..............

Pauls in charge of pearly for the next hour while I get a nice bath, and do the lady garden again. Didnt fancy takin this jungle to the hottub nxt weekend hahaha x


----------



## kcw81

yay ellen I have been wondering about your lady garden, haven't received quite as frequent of updates from you on that area lately... haha. yeah I naired mine last week and boy oh boy was there a lot nairing to do. tmi!


----------



## SBB

Lol Ellen you and your lady garden!!! 

Sammuels fussy time is def the same... Typical it's the only time with Danny, and as soon as we have dinner it's guaranteed he'll scream! Little bugger :haha: 

He slept terribly last night, started ok but then woke at 3.30 and basically wouldn't go back to sleep! Back to the sofa for us tonight :( 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Colic babies are also typically worst around the evening time... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou I see you! Are you and Ben home? Hope so :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Holy moly it was like my lady garden had allopcia! Came off in bloody clumps lmao!

Pearl has started with a new noise! Ive been killin myself laughin - it suonds like she shouting "OI!" "OI!" Hahaha So cute she does it when I stop patting her bum!

Come on casey - no such thing as tmi with us! 

Awww Suz - sorry u are banished to the sofa again - naughty monkey! x


----------



## SBB

Aw I love the noises!! 

Lou is home she updated fb :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

seen it on fb suz glad there home now she will be having loads of kisses and cuddles awww x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls, Jackson used to be fussy too in the early evening...that's when I would put him in the sling and go for a long walk with the dog...he would go right to sleep.

Glad to hear Ben and Lou are home finally!


----------



## kcw81

yeah I have heard that the evening dinner time is the most common fussy time, it doesn't mean colick just normal cry time. I am glad you found something that worked for you marg, that must be a relief. its true that this is the time that our OH's and DH's are home from work and there with the baby so they think the baby is a crabby little bugger but he isn't really all day like that. I guess that is what weekends are good for, so DH can see the baby be cute and alert without fussyness. 

Alopecia Ellen!! haha lmao dude mine was the same. it was nice that it came off so easy! 

Yay for Lou can start her mommy routine and can't wait to hear all about Ben's personality!


----------



## SBB

Yeh doesn't mean colic, I just meant that's worse in evening and lots of babies have fussy evening time... I think they're just tired but don't want to sleep!! Sammuel yawns and yawns but it's like he's refusing to sleep! :haha:

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I know its so weird! why would they refuse? maybe they are pissed they can't relax with a beer after a hard days work like their daddy.


----------



## SBB

Lol I think that's it! Maybe it's cos mummy and daddy are both together and they want to be awake for it!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

poor little rascals their lives are soooo rough!


----------



## babyloulou

Hey girls :hi: I am soooo glad to be home!! I am absolutely shattered! Ive had a lovely bath and I am now going to go to bed in my own comfy nice bed :thumbup: It will be nice to only be woken by Ben and not by nurses doing their checks every 2 hours as well! :dohh:

I haven't had chance to catch up yet but I will try tomorrow xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay for Lou and ben! Roll on the stories and piccies xxx

Well poor pearly girl has a rash/spots on her face - Pauls been putting E45 on and its nto shifted so his mum said leave it off - well long story short she woudltn settle at all tonight and was fussing her face - poor little things need the cream on cos it must itch her! Will see what my mum reckons it is tomorrow but it might be a trip to the docs! Apparently it could be baby acne?!?!? Stupid Pauls sensitive skin! lol!


----------



## SBB

Sammuel has that too ellen... Been there for ages now :( 

Yay lou so pleased you're home!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yay lou we missed you! can't wait to hear how life with ben is!! get some rest girl! yeah those nurses man, they come in just when you are trying to sleep it seems at the hospital don't they?

I think my baby sucks on his fingers and gets his bacteria all over them then he scratches his own face and moves the bacteria onto his face. or something and this causes baby zits. this is what I think jimmy does, he has kind of an ongoing case of thrush in his mouth but its pretty benign and I think it gets on his fingies. But itchiness would really suck, hope its easily solved ellen!


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey that is so weird u should say that about Jimys fingers.........pearl has JUST this week found her mouth - It MUST be that?!?!? I wonder if it could be thrush - do u think that would itch like it does your vadge????

Awwww watching the BAFTAS and Christpoher Lee (Legend to me!) is so frail and old as he collects his award. I kno whes an old guy but it took me by suprise how he looked. God bless him xxx


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls,
Lazy Sunday for me here, sorry to hear about all the fussy babies. Does this mean that my little guy will be extra fussy for me when I get home from work every day? :dohh: :haha:

Glad you're home Lou!!!

I have a headache and am totally paranoid that it means I'm coming down with something :( Been lucky enough not to get sick so far this pregnancy... argh! I hate that I can't take a test and know, lol.. I just have to wait and see if I get worse.


----------



## babyloulou

Well my first story about Ben is that i tried to express a bottle for him tonight so I could have a glass of champagne to celebrate coming home! I've got loads of milk and he has been breastfeeding well! (he's gone from 9lb 3.5oz at birth to 9lb 12oz today- he's put on nearly 9oz in 7 days!! :shock:) It never occured to me however that he might not take a bottle! :shrug: He absolutely hated it!! I had to persevere as I needed to get it in him but he was screaming, choking,etc... How on earth do you get them to breastfeed and take a bottle?? X


----------



## SBB

Loads of babies get baby acne and ezcema... It could be thrush but not sure if that causes rash? I thought sammuels was reaction to our washing powder as it was only on his exposed bits... But not sure now, think they just have very sensitive skin :shrug: 

Lisa I hope your headache goes. I was lucky I didn't get headaches til the last couple of weeks. 

Does anyone else miss being pregnant? I do! I keep seeing preggers people and feeling really jealous! It's so special and exciting and we'll never be pregnant for the first time again :cry: 
I know I've got my lovely bub but I do miss my bump! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi Lou, glad you're home with Ben! We use the Medela Calma bottles which are designed to be used in conjunction with the breast... You could try those https://www.medela.com/IW/en/breastfeeding/products/breastmilk-feeding/calma-feeding-device.html. Perhaps you could also try nipple shields occasionally when bf-ing... it's kinda like the reverse problem to mine, but the same things may help!

Well we've had a busy few days. Friday we went to Oxford. Yesterday we went to visit friends in Essex and today my MIL and SIL came over. MW came this morning... Lili has to go up to the hospital tomorrow as she's still jaundice... :( Fingers crossed they won't keep her in...

Lili has been a bit of a monkey at night... she seems to have an awake period between midnight and 5am! It's exhausting I tell ya! She's fast asleep now and has been since 8pm... Watch it get to midnight and her waking up all of a sudden. 

Ladies who had stitches... do you think that 4 weeks on it should still sting when I go for a wee?

Caz, yay for that lovely OPK... have fun :sex: over the next few days!! :)

:hi: everyone, sorry if I've not commented on anyone's posts. xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I know what you mean... I kinda feel like it went so quickly... I do miss feeling her move around inside me and stroking my bump. I also miss all the special treatment :rofl: People expect me to _do_ things again!! :hug: xx


----------



## SBB

Oh no lou! What bottles are you using? Sammuel took one fairly easily. A glass of champagne should be ok, how often does he feed? If you feed him then drink it and he doesn't feed again for a couple of hours that's fine.. Once it's out of your blood it's out of your milk too... 
Fab weight gain - how is the BF going? 

Jess is it where the actual stitches were that stings? 

You are busy!! We had a fairly chilled weekend as we refused all visitors! 

Hope poor little lili doesn't have to stay in :hugs: 

I think that's mainly what I miss, people making a fuss of me and being all excited! 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm using Tommee Tippee! He HATED it!! :-( The breastfeeding is brilliant- he loves that- a little too much! He'd be on the boob as much as I'd let him! All day if he could the greedy heffa! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I don't know exactly where the stitches were, but I think it stings where the stitches were... If that makes sense! :haha: Mainly around the baby entrance...


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I would get that checked if I was you! My stitches only stung for the first day!? They felt bruised for a few more days than that but have healed nicely. My problem is my cocyx- I've really damaged it- it's so bruised it's effecting how I can lift, hold, cuddle and feed Ben! :-( I've been referred to the physio for it x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great weight gain considering he's been in hospital! Well done Ben! My nephew would be on the boob all day if he could too! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Sammuel would be on there all day too if I let him! These big greedy babies! 

I have to say I hate the tommee bottles :( they just let the milk flow so easily so he doesn't have to work for it, then if he gets used to that it could cause confusion. 
The mam bottle is good but best one is probably the one jess said. He'll get used to it hopefully, if you're going to bottle feed him a lot though I'd def look into a more boob like bottle. 

Hope you're enjoying your first night! Ste must be super happy to have you both home :hugs: 

X x xn


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh poor you Lou. Ouch! Hope the physio helps. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hmm jess have you had a look to see how they're healing? Mine stung for a while but probably not to 4 weeks. I still don't think mine was done right, doesn't feel right. 

I am meant to be getting sammuel into a routine and sleeping in his bouncer or Moses or cot... But he's fallen asleep like a monkey on me and I feel mean trying to put him down, he's too cute!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Suz, I know how you feel! I love Lili sleeping on my shoulder and always feel guilty about putting her down! They're only little for a short while.. make the most of the cuddles I say! :hugs:

I have had a bit of a look... things don't look quite right to me... and it does look very red, sore red... but I can't tell where the stitches were... Think I'll get checked out next week. I don't trust a MW who didn't even bother to count how many stitches she did!


----------



## lisaf

Yikes Jess! Hope its nothing serious. I did know someone who was still having pain 6 days after birth only in her case it was extremely painful and it turns out they missed a whole tear and things were NOT pretty down there! :(

Lou - sounds like Ben is off to a great start with the BFing! the more he sucks now, the more it signals your body to make milk, so it sounds like a great start!


----------



## kcw81

Lou and Jess need to change their status to mommy now! 

Lou I don't know what a cocyx is but sounds like a total inconvenience! hope it gets better. I like Dr Browns bottles a lot, it gives Jimmy barely any extra air at all so he doesn't get trapped gas and takes him awhile to drink it down, it doesn't gush out fast like some bottles. Do you have Dr Browns? Why are you using bottles and breastfeeding? so you can get some boob rest? I hope you guys are having fun so far! 

Jess hope you can get your stitches checked out tomorrow if they are still bothering you. 

Ellen this is a late response but I don't know if thrush in the babys mouth could be causing facial rash, I think I am talking out of my butt on that idea. The rash your one has might be eczema, did someone already mention that? Well I hope its not but its definitely treatable. 

Suz is it dannys bday today? how was it? I know what you mean, when Jimmy falls asleep in my arms I feel a little bad taking him to his crib to put him down but I do it anyway. I guess I am cold hearted! I feel like I gotta stick to the routine since its working fairly well and it feels so nice to have some control and predicatbleness over our lives right now. Baby sleeps in crib, momma sleeps on couch, dadda sleeps in his comfy bed with the door closed, what a happy clan we are! haha oh well.

how are you lisa?


----------



## lisaf

I'm doing good.. didn't get much done this weekend though, kind of a bummer!


----------



## kcw81

that's okay hopefully you relaxed and had a little fun. your baby is the size of an eggplant!


----------



## lisaf

lol, had an eggplant for a while now I think!
Feeling more fat than pregnant lately though :(


----------



## kcw81

oh I guess I didn't notice until now your symbol, sorry! you are getting to be quite pregnant right now so its not all fat... sorry I feel like I have neglected you and the others lately as I am busy with the baby and can only drop in with posts and then leave. my LO is taking a nap at the moment tho.


----------



## lisaf

lol, I don't feel neglected, I know I'll be in that zone soon! :)


----------



## SBB

We call eggplant aubergine! 

Casey you're not cold hearted! If sammuel had any kind of routine I'd stick to it!! :haha: 

I *think* he has slept from 12-5! But I can't remember if he had another feed in between. I'm pretty sure not. I find I can't remember any more if / what times he's fed!! 

X x x


----------



## camishantel

Ok so the pain well it hurts when he rolls punches and kicks almost like he is hitting every nerve I have....very weird but yes almost every movement is painful not just uncomfortable


----------



## Rudeollie

Good to see u Lou and hope you enjoyed the champers! Shame on the tommee bottles as pearl took to them straight away no issues - just try another make and stick the set on ebay! We're gonna sell the electric pump cos its crap compared to the manual one.....odd hey?

Well Pearl was awake from 8ish until she inally gave into sleep at 1.30 - then she slept straight til 8!!!! Paul was not impressed as my back was palying up again, the odd contraction feelin Ive been gettin evey now and then......So hes off to get the lioheart teddy OR the seahorse soother to try her with as its gettin a bloody joke now hahaha

Got my friend coming any second with pressies and then mum. Busy week but help is on hand at least.............

And Suz I kinda miss the pregger part, it was a damn sight easier than this forst few months stage xx


----------



## SBB

Yep pregnancy defo easier!! That's fab she slept til 8 :) I want the seahorse soother too might get it today... 

What electric pump do you have? The tommee one? I have seen reviews on that and they're awful... We have the medela swing which I think is great, but I've not tried a manual one... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls. Well Benjamin woke up for a feed at 2:30 and decided not to go back to sleep at all!! He definitely has his body clock the wrong way round! He's just fallen fast asleep again now! :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

hey lou, yeah at first it seems they have their days and nights mixed up! it takes a while. its a party at night and I hope you have some good tv saved up to watch!

I miss being preggo a little too, it was fun!


----------



## camishantel

I go to the dr in a couple hours for my growth scan FXD they can get decent pictures this time... Sandi is going with me... I am sleepy... last day off today.. ugh do I really have to go back to work tomorrow


----------



## TySonNMe

Good luck at your scan cami!

We use the Tommee Tippee bottles and Jackson likes them. The only thing I don't like is that some milk gets stuck in the rim and I have to take it out of his mouth and shake it to have the fluid drop into the nipple. Also, when he sucks really hard the nipple gets sucked into the base, if that makes sense. Then I have to take it out again so air can flow into the bottle so the nipple pops out. 

Hello everyone! :hi: Back to work today but dropping Jax off went much better than I expected....still miss him loads though!


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy Valentine's Day all!! I can't wait to get home and pick up my valentine from daycare!! :D


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning and Happy Valentines Day!!!!

YAY Lou so happy you and the family are at home!!

well I'm getting prepped for surgery on Wednesday have to drink a crap ton of shit before I go in to remove all the toxins in the body so I'll be spending my night on the toilet ... YAY its gonna be great! LOL 

IVF is scheduled for April omg it might just be happening soon for us again.


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies!
Lou, so happy you and lil Ben are home safe and healthy.
Marg, I know what you mean about the TT nipples. They collapse a lot especially with the X nipple. Cade really likes them but then again he will drink out of anything. I have actually started him on sippee cups and he loves them. I think it's mainly bc he can chew the firmer mouthpiece and it feels good on his gums. Sorry you had to return to work I know how hard it can be. I am so thankful my parents watch my kiddos so I don't have to stress about their care.
Casey, I'm really glad more of you have babies now. At least it confirms the first ones of us weren't ignoring y'all once we gave birth. Lol. It just gets crazy doesn't it?
Verna, exciting about IVF. I think myy SIL will be doing it soon as well. They were waiting to get some bills paid for first as I don't think their insurance covers the cost.


----------



## kcw81

Hey Kel! you are right it does get crazy, even though I am not working like some of you are I feel busy. 

Happy valentines day all! DH and I Aren't celebrating it till this saturday. I asked him if we could pretend like saturday was the real holiday because 1) I am still seeing a bit of blood everyday and hoping that goes away in a week, 2) I haven't received all of his gift yet from amazon.com and 3) I need more time to make him a card and rice krispy treats! Plus its kind of sucky to have V day on a monday work night. hopefully we can DTD this weekend, I know he must be so pent up. what are you all doing? I am sure we won't really leave thehouse but just exchange gifts and have some bedroom time.

Verna how exciting for IVF coming so soon!!! Have fun on the toilet haha!

Marg glad it went okay today with leaving Jax, he will love getting to know new people.


----------



## Smile4me

Its absolutely outrageous how much it is! I cannot believe that insurance companies cover the cost of abortions, or preventing babies bcp, and the birth of a child,,,,,, and they don't cover the cost of trying to concieve a child... its absolutely crazy!
Yea we will be opening a cash back credit card and claiming everything for 2011 on our taxes for sure!! What stress it causes I mean I broke down yesterday and asked my dh if this is truly what we want to spend all of our money on and not even have 100% shot at it and he assures me yes but I can't see giving up our family trip to Florida once again this year so I will scrimp and save to get my girls to Florida I will not take that away from them :) I'll get a second job if necessary! 

LOL Oh what a ride this has been 

Today was my due date... remember V day baby :0 ) You'll always be in our hearts!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi there,

Well, Lili is still jaundice... Her levels are going down slowly. It's breast milk jaundice which just means it takes longer to get out of her system. They're a bit concerned that she's not putting on weight very quickly... Only 40g in the last week. So she's on baby Gaviscon to try and stop her being bulimic! At least we didn't have to stay in the hospital... Phew!

Lou, Lili and Ben must be in sync!! Hope they cut it out soon!! :haha:

Hope the scan goes well Cami :hugs:

Verna, that sounds a bit hardcore, hope it's not too detoxifying! Really hope things work out for you. :hug:


----------



## NurseKel

Casey, I know what you mean. Even my month off with Cade was crazy. It just seemed to take all my energy just to get dressed. Once I went back to work and we found our household routine it's so much easier. 
We had a wonderful Vday getaway. It was nice to reconnect. I think we had only DTD twice since Cade was born. We just are both so exhausted after work and getting kiddos settled. I really felt I had to plan a trip for us as we had drifted apart. Not sure if anyone else feels this way.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Verna, big hugs... I know your angel is sending you lots of love today. A year ago today I lost my third angel... :cry:

Margaret, must have been tough going back to work and leaving your LO... Hope you're ok. :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Im sorry for all the angels girls xxx big hugs xxx

Verna - good luck for your "nice" drink - its all for a greater good tho hey?

Cami - FX for the scan - hope we get some cool new pics honey!!!!!

Margaret - Hope work goes ok, just think of the look on his face when u pick him up!

Jess - Glad u didnt have to stay in -hope the gaviscon works and the levels pick up soon for Lilli xxx

Just waitin on the doc to call back as Pearls rash is still there and Im reckoning its the anti biotics............so I want to check she will be ok cos it can cause some side effects that arent great with me so who knows what it could d to her............AND shes been super tired but she did tear it up rock n roll style last night!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Poor Pearl... Hope it's not a side affect from the anti biotics. How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Smile4me

awww poor lil Pearl :) I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## kcw81

Yeah Kel I know what you mean, I mean its hard not to drift since we both have so many things we need to take care of during the day other than eachother, everything else has a higher priority! but that is great you took the time to get away and reconnect, I think its a must. especially with you working it must be so hard. so does it feel better now between the two of you?

Verna it is so ridiculous about the cost! I am glad you will try to still take the girls to FLA, what a great momma! hugs to you.

Jess I hope the billirubin goes down and Lili keeps her food down and poops lots and gains lots of weight this week!

Ellen lets get those antibiotics and rid of that rash pronto!


----------



## NurseKel

It does feel better Casey. I think it gave us just what we needed. Now to just keep it up at home cause unfortunately we can't run away everytime we need to reconnect. Lol
Jess, I hope Lili gets better soon. She is such a precious little thing.
Ellen, I hope Pearl feels better as well. All these baby ailments make it seem like they're never well at times.


----------



## kcw81

Kel, yeah I know getting away just the two of you is like a once a year thing! so sad but true. I think talking about it helps if you ever get spare moments, just checking in once a week or something when you get a few minues of face to face or even emailing how you are feeling about things and asking how he is doing. I am going to try that with my DH, really try to check in. I know I will have to be the proactive one on that front since he is the guy.


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks girls...it's not so bad, but I miss my little man!

Jess, Ollie, I hope your girls feel better soon!

Verna, I can't imagine what you're going through...big :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls! Well Ben has just dropped off to sleep for the first time since 2:30 this morning!! :shock: (that's 16 hours ago for those on a different time zone!) All he has done all day is feed! He's literally been on the boob for hours without a single nap!! I don't know if i told you about his weight gain? He was 9lb 3.5oz at birth 8 days ago. He now weighs 9lb 12oz!!!!! :shock: Big fatty!!


----------



## SBB

oh dear lou :( don't worry he will settle down.... Sammuel sometimes doesn't sleep for hours and hours either but he's better now. 

How are you feeling? Apart from tired! 

I am off to catch up... 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls aw lou he looks a little chunk on the pic ha aw i love bby like that x x x


----------



## kcw81

haha I am a tard you guys


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's adorable Casey!! :hugs:

Thanks Suz- I have to take him to the hospital tomorrow morning for an extra hearing test and I don't know how I'll get him off the boob long enough!! :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Haha casey you're too cute!!! :hugs: 

Lou don't worry, he'll probably sleep the whole time. Sammuel is on the boob all day at home, but I took him out today and he didn't want feeding for 4 or 5 hours! In the 3 hours we've been home he's fed 3 times! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I literally didn't close my bra between 2:30 this morning and about 6 this afternoon when he finally stopped feeding and fell asleep! :dohh: The greedy monkey!!


----------



## SBB

Ok I caught up but it was a while ago and I've forgotten loads :haha: 

Cami I hope the scan goes well :hugs: 

Kel glad you had a lovely weekend away... Think we need one too at some point soon! 

Casey we don't do valentines! In fact I forgot it even was valentines! Sammuel had a date though with his girlfriend.. She is 8 months old so it looks kind of weird as she's so much bigger! But when they're older it will be ok :rofl: 
He slept through the date but his girlfriend did seem to be having fun anyway! 

Marg I hope your first day back was ok and Jax was pleased to see you... 

Verna I'm sorry you feel so up and down, not surprising with what you're doing but it will be worth it when that bub is in there! 

Jess I'm glad lilis levels are dropping, I hope she fattens up soon :hugs: 

:hugs: for the angels :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou He's going to be a big boy like sammuel! 

I went to meet the mums from my antenatal and sammuel was biggest, even though he's the youngest, some of the babies were even a month older!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Casey, thats adorable!!! Lol!


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, I love that picture! How thoughtful!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw casey thats cute haha x x x


----------



## NurseKel

Awww so cute Casey. Love it!
Suz, I think all us ladies need a trip away following all this birth and mommy business. Lol


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, that photo is too cute!! Thanks Jimmy!! Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

So far I think the hardest part of parenthood has been justifying our choices to everyone... So many people seem to have a problem with me bottle feeding breast milk as opposed to putting Lil on the breast... My mother being the main critic... I cam take endless sleepless nights, but hate being made to feel my choices are wrong... Sorry for the rant! 

On a lighter note, have any of the UKers seen Tool academy?! Totally ridiculous! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I think motherhood is the most analysed thing we can ever do! They'll always have something to say about everything we do! My mother and MIL are both most offended by the fact that they say not to use talc on a baby anymore! They can barely handle the fact that Ben is never going to smell like baby powder! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol at your mum and mil lou! 

Jess I know it's extremely annoying! People say 'you have GOT to get a routine' or 'you've GOT to get him sleeping in his cot now' 

Errr, actually no, he's my baby! If I want to let him sleep with me I will! It's certainly not going to do him any harm... 

You're giving lili breast milk I don't understand the problem?! 

Tool academy is the most ridiculous thing ever!! The women on it are all tools too! I've only seen a bit of the last couple but I think it's safe to say they're all tools!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I think this kind of criticism will never go away... it will turn to potty training, when to put them in school, how and when they are socialized, what you do for their birthdays (spoiling them, not spoiling them enough) and so on.

I'm finding that a lot of the new rules create resentment in the older generations partly because they don't see the harm in it. Its something they did, it didn't hurt their kids and by labeling it as 'unsafe' sometimes it feels like a criticism of their choices even if they're not consciously aware of it.
I ran into that a LOT with my mom and the plastics issues! I had to assure her that I'm just trying to follow the best advice of my day, the same way she carefully researched and did the best for us when I was born.
And when she thinks about it, she does seem to not be as irritated with me. She realizes that she put us in carseats and her mom didn't use carseats... that now carseats have to face backward etc... 
Its not easy to keep her thinking that way, but it does seem to help!


----------



## babyloulou

Do you all co-sleep? Ben seems to hate his Moses basket and wouldnt sleep in it at all last night!


----------



## lisaf

my friend's kid would not use the co-sleeper basinette she got... but he loved the basinette sleeper on the pack n play. Sometimes its just a preference like that.


----------



## SBB

Sammuel hates his Moses basket! He just sleeps on or next to me. But if you don't want to co sleep I'd persevere with the Moses now otherwise he might never go in it! 

Lisa you're right, I guess they see it as a criticism of what they did... My mum just finds it all funny luckily, she was told by a midwife not to drink champagne while BF cos of the bubbles - no mention of the alcohol!! 

X X X


----------



## lisaf

Suz - lol! My mom keeps mentioning how they put my grandmother on amphetamines because they were worried about her weight gain while pregnant :rofl:
That kind of stuff does make me scared to find out in 50 years how bad our advice really was :haha:


----------



## kcw81

yeah I thought that too guys, the old folks sort of see it as criticism of how they rolled back in the day. 

Lou I don't co-sleep, jimmy goes in a swaddle me in his crib in the nursery. I can't sleep with the baby nearby - he makes too many noises! 

Suz F them if you want to have Samm sleep on you then do it! Sammuel must feel so loved by you! Again that makes me feel cold hearted since I don't do that!

Jess I don't get what the big deal is either, breast milk is breast milk so whats the diff? do they want to see your boobie hanging out? maybe they want to see that.

So far I haven't gotten much input from anyone and it has been nice I guess, to just do things without comment from others but I totally have heard how it goes with your mom and your inlaws opining about the way you mother. I don't have a lot of relatives and people over like you all do. 

hope you all are having a great day!


----------



## camishantel

I didn't get any pics... it has been a long day so will try to sum up quickly... the lady couldn't get his heartbeat on the us machine... to be fair I don't think she tried all that hard... I could see the flicker and so could she... normally wouldn't bother me but movement hasn't been that great the last couple days... I go back in friday... my fluid levels are back to low side dr. said they are probably going to deliver around 38 weeks.. which means I really don't have a lot of time left... and he is measuring 4lb4oz... which is the 46% percentile...


----------



## Rudeollie

Cami honey I hope things stay safe til 38 weeks honey!

Casey - JJimmys message was sooooo lovely. Made me lmao and cry, bless u!

Well Moved from one tablet onto another as the doc thinks its whats causing Pearls rash - talk about makin me feel bad. And now cos my boobs still sore and lumpy I feel like going getting aptamil and gettin my life back - Im just on a cycle of feeding and pumping or boobing and its doing my nuts in (I know Im only feelin this from guilt at my beautiful girls poor face!)


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Ellen :hugs: The best advice I read for this was take it feed by feed. So think "I'll just do this feed then get formula"- keep trying that and see how you feel feed by feed! 

I had a slightly better night last night but only because I fell asleep with him in bed with me! :dohh: Naughty!!! He sleeps soooo much better in bed! We are supposed to be going to his hearing test now but he wont get off my boob!!! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Lou that's how sammuel ended up just sleeping with me all the time :haha: but I like it so haven't stopped it, and co-sleeping is good for them apparently :D 
Hope you got out of the house ok! The first few times take forever...

Casey you're not cold hearted at all! Don't be silly... Most people don't co-sleep, I only started doing it because he wouldn't sleep otherwise!! 

Ellen sorry you're having a shit time with the BF. I hope you feel better about it, you're doing so well!

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls! I get suggestions from family members but I will never accept anyone, family or otherwise, telling me how to raise my son! Jackson slept from about 8:30p until 7a! We woke him up around 11p for his bath and final bottle, but I can't believe he slept til 7a...woohoo! He had a great day yesterday at daycare and his teacher absolutely adores him. It was so much easier dropping him off this morning...I feel like he is in very capable hands! We also had to co-sleep as Jax wouldn't sleep anywhere but on or with me...I hated it though! I could never really get any good sleep so we moved him to his bouncy seat and then to his crib a few weeks back. They are only so small once and I would definitely do whatever I could to get any sleep!

cami, so sorry you had a rough day yesterday...I hope LO stays safe in there as long as possible!!


----------



## SBB

And why do you feel bad about pearls rash? You couldn't possibly have known it would give her a rash and it's not your fault you have to take the pills. Don't be crazy you shouldn't feel bad at all! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

That's great about the daycare marg :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

aww Marg love the new avatar, he is adorable!!!
Love your pics too Suz, you ladies should be sooo proud!

I had a blast last night, dh had an "aphrodisiac" dinner planned at a local brewery we have not been too then we went and had My last drink for hopefully 11 months :)
I go in tomorrow for surgery and then recover and start the wrath of medications in March soooo we begin the ttc journey again with the help of a miracle Dr.  I have faith that it will happen... 

Does anyone know of ANYONE who has had IVF???? I just want to get the low down and find out what I am in for, I keep reading hormonal mess but I kinda want to know how many procedures I am going to have etc.... I guess I could google it but I like to hear real life stories. :)


----------



## TySonNMe

I don't know any IRL Verna, but I know a lady on BnB.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well 1dpo for me woopp x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou and Suz - Im feelin better but oddly from chucking the last bottle of booby juice that hd the super strong anti b's in............Now all we have are the low dose stuff that actually is given to help people with acne and rosecea. Which is what her rash looks like. E45 and bathing is helping the itch - its just horrid cos she looks as if she's been burnt!

Spoke to my uncle today whos dying, god bless him! He had me in stitches saying he wants his whisky AND cigars back but from it been throat cancer he cant swallow! So he's beggin my auntie to put it into his feed tube.............Said I dont blame him - after all if I were dying I would say f*ck all the rules hahaha! Hes also planning a party for himslef. Told him Pearll would be visiting soon!

Pauls bringing home the seahorse tonight! I will report if it works tomorrow! x


----------



## SBB

Poor pearly poo :( 

I think sammuels rash is actually cradle cap. He's got a right scabby head and just reading leaflet on cradle cap and they can get a rash on the face too... 

Verna sorry Hun I don't know anyone who's had ivf, well one girl from my antenatal did but I don't know any details... Sorry. Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you :hugs: 

Where is Chell?! I guess she still can't get on :( 

Ellen we got the seahorse yesterday, going to try it tonight along with a bottle instead of boob before bed! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hope you caught the eggie caz!! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay - we can compare horse tomorrow suz! Cool - god it'll be great if it works!

Our poor babes with their rashes, its horrid isnt it?

Forgot to say Verna - my cousin has twins via IVF 9years ago and I know a bit about it but tbh its probably changed a ot since but u can ask me anything u know that xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Yahoooooooooooooo! I've been keeping up with the chatter but just couldn't get on bnb. But thanks to Lisa hounding admin I finally am back! I'm so excited! I missed commenting. I felt like an eaves dropper. Lol


----------



## Onelildream

Omheck I'm 27 weeks! Is that the third tri? Funny hOw bnb keeps me knowing bow far along I am! Lol. BaaaaaaAaaaaaa! I'm so excited to be back!


----------



## camishantel

WB Chell


----------



## Smile4me

WB Chel I sent you an email :0)

where's Cat?

Hi everyone else!!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

What's the seahorse?! Is there a gadget I don't have?!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili's joined the rash club... It's in her cheek and I think it's where she's thrown up then rubbed her cheek in it... Doesn't seem to be affecting her luckily!

Suz, don't use oil if it is cradle cap... The fungus feeds on it and it makes it worse. Hope he gets over it soon. :hugs:

Caz, fingers crossed you caught the egg! :hugs:

WB Chel! :hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, my step mum had IVF, but I'm no expert I'm afraid. There is a great book by Ben Elton which deals with it called Inconceivable. Very funny and honest. :hugs: xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Jackson had a little bit of cradle cap, but only in the front. I washed his hair, let it sit while I washed the rest of him then used a baby brush to brush it out....worked like a charm.


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys!

Verna I have talked to one gal that did 2 sessions of IVF and then they took a break and she got preggo naturally! I don't think that helps you AT all but thats all I know. It was expensive for them, I thought she said it was like 25K a pop, so yours is less than that isn't it? theres gotta be lots of buddy groups on BNB for it though!

Jimmy spits up on his face too and I think that causes zits. he also gets peely skin a little hit on his head and sometimes I can't help but pick at it! I am like a monkey. gross huh?

How is everyone? welcome back chell!


----------



## kcw81

Verna are you ready for your operation tomorrow? Are they putting you under for it?


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Good to have u back Chell - we missed u v v v much xxx

Hehehehe Jess, the seahorse is another type of soother for bedtime. It gets rave reviews but me and suz will be the TRUE judges hahaha!

Takeaway or dinner out for mums bday - decisions decisions!


----------



## kcw81

what does the seahorse do? white noise?


----------



## Smile4me

OMG yes hun, there is no way I could go through any of that awake ha!
they do a D&C - like when you have a mc and he's removing my left fallopian tube through an incision and then laproscopy through the belly button, trust me if he didn't put me out for it, he would certainly wish he had after two minutes!!! ha!!!

I'll have a smiley face an incision on the left, right and bb lol!


----------



## Smile4me

- -

0


----------



## kcw81

oh man! so is there a long recovery or are you up and at them right away aftwards?


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey - this is the seahorse

https://www.fisher-price.com/fp.aspx?st=2341&e=detail&pcat=buocean&pid=43203

Verna we've everything crossed that your op is a huge success and u have a super speedy recovery honey xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Verna- I emailed u a crazy long email. Haha.

Thanks for all the hugs! I thought I wasn't even missed. Happy to know otherwise! 

Well, hubs had an awful day yesterday so we didn't do anything but he did upgradethe diamond wedding band be got me for Christmas and gave it to me! I actually have a matching set now!

Doc said I have Bordeline GD and am anemic. I worry my no pain med, vaginal delivery may not be in the cards anymore. Oh well. As long as Connor is safe!


----------



## caz & bob

aw ellen my nieces bby has that and it does work she loves it x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks Ellen...just ordered Jax a seahorse! Should be here on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## kcw81

aww that seahorse looks so cute. hope it helps your LOs!


----------



## SBB

Yay chell is back :happydance: we missed you!! 

Verna that's a lot you're having done, will be praying it all goes well and you recover super quick :hugs: 

Erm... What else was there? Seahorse talk! I'm not sure it works with such young bubs...

Sammuel is 12lb 11oz today! He's put on 2lb 6oz in 2.5 weeks, so basically a pound a week :D 

Man I just read 2 pages and can't remember a damn thing!! 

I think I may have hemmeroids (can't even be f*cked to try and spell that properly!!) do you take anything for it or just hope it goes?! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yes, jess my doc told me to put olive oil on his head!! I won't though I'm going to do what marg said, have got some special shampoo and a soft brush... 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh Suz, if you've got hemorrhoids, get yourself some preparation H! I had them right before giving birth and giving birth only made them worse! I think I had to use it for like 2-3 weeks, but it provides some relief at least.


----------



## Onelildream

Suz there r suppositories that provide relief if they ache more than itch. Itching is a good sign tho bc it means they r healing. Suppositories are over the counter or u can get a prescription. Sounds gross, but u can stick meds in the fridge for more soothing relief. Lol.


----------



## kcw81

suz dude I think they fricking aren't going to ever go away for me! barf!! samm is a little porker! good job!


----------



## camishantel

ewwwwwwwww how gross... lol

I WANT TO BE DONE WITH WORK... I ma so uncomfortable... the dr said he is probably inducing me in week 38 which is March 23rd... because fluid levels are still low.. I have so much to do... I want him to write me off on March 7th when I go in... also I am really thinking of not coming back to this job after my mat leave as now they have said I will be on a performance improvement plan because of the write up a few months ago... umm why wasn't I already on one then.. ugh whatever...


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw cami, sorry your employer is being dumb!! I wish I didn't have to come back either, but I like having my own money to spend on Jackson! LoL


----------



## camishantel

I think I will be trying to find another job while on mat leave... I just hope he wrotes me off work soon because I can't take to much more of this.. my bp is always fine when I go into the dr but that is because I don'[t work that day..


----------



## SBB

Oh god I don't want to stick anything up my bum!!!! :sick: 
It doesn't really hurt, just slightly sore, not even sure it's haemorrhoids!! Had a bit of blood though so probably is... 

Cami sorry your work are being shit :( 

I'm thinking of doing a job for a friend, do you think that's crazy? Given I have no time to do anything at all!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Crazy Suz?!?!??! Frikin mental more like hahaha No honey, IF u feel u can handle it go for it, but if youre unsure its probably best not to.....

Well so far no seahorse action as Pearl has zonked out after lots of cuddles with my aunt and uncle. My mum honestly wants one for herself hahaha Shes always struggled with sleep since dad passed and thinks it will help her hahaha Bless xx


----------



## lisaf

Hey ladies, interesting talk here today :haha:
Glad you got back on Chelle!!!

I just got to work after my 3hr glucose test today.. that was NOT fun.
I managed to chug the drink again which was great, felt ok for the first 2 hours then started to feel rotten during the last hour. It did not help at ALL that the lab staff started parading past me with their lunches. Then the last blood draw was horrible.. she went on a fishing expedition in BOTH my arms. I have never had that much trouble getting a vein and have never seen a needle shoved that far in my arm before! :(
Didn't want to come back to work but figured I'm taking a 1/2 day on Friday so it would only be right to show up today even if it was 1pm.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, get Germaloids... it's my best friend!! :rofl:

I like the look of the seahorse, but I have the Lionheart bear AND a Sleep Sheep... not sure I need to add to the zoo! :haha:

Suz, my sister was told to use olive oil, but my Dad (who's a dermatologist) said it would make it worse!! hope the brushing through helps. Caneston will work too if it doesn't clear up. 

Lisa, :hugs: those tests are horrible. hope your levels are ok. 

Chel, eat lots of red meat and cut out wheat and dairy... should help you hb levels and glucose tolerance. :hugs:

Good luck for tomorrow Verna. :hug:

I went in to town today to get Lili's passport photos done. Get this... Jessops don't do infant passport photos due to health and safety regs... WTF?!!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess thats barmy about the pictures! I wonder what on earth they did to cause no babies photos to be taken anymore hahaha

Well the seahorse rocks - Pearl LOVES it! She was cooing away at it and tucking her legs into her chest and farting away lol! I had t leave the room for laughin! I alomost ruined the good work the hrose was doing gettin her to sleep! x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless her! Farting away at it!! :rofl:

Suz- aww nasty piles! You are having a rotten time of it! :-( Hope they clear up soon! :hugs:

Lisa- I hated the 3 hour test! Make sure you eat plenty for the rest of the day x 

Jess- what health and safety issues?? That's barmy!! :haha:

As for Benjamin he has been for his emergency hearing test today. The antibiotics he was on can cause deafness and he had a high reading one of the days from it! It's also how I lost my hearing when I was a baby so they referred him for a check. He passed with flying colours!! :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

cool glad pearly likes the horse ellen! 

Verna good luck tomorrow and hoping for a smooth and successful procedure with quick recovery time for you ! :hugs:

thanks suz for the tip on writing out the word hugs to get the icon :hugs: to you too! yeah man its roids if the inside of your butt is partially sticking out, mine don't hurt or itch but they are unsightly as hell to those who might look at my ahole.

hi lisa! whats the half day on friday for?

yay lou for benny!


----------



## camishantel

yay for baby Ben...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad Ben passed his hearing test! Did he have to have the electrodes stuck to him and headphones on? 

Lili has been in the sling since 7.30... I'm torn whether to wake her and feed her or let her wake up on her own... risking an "awake" period!


----------



## lisaf

I'm taking a half day on Friday to drive up to Northern California. There is a knitting expo... and apparently my friend has a group of girls who all go to it, then spend the night afterwards like a slumber party (many of these are older women! :haha:) where they drink wine and don't get much knitting done at all. 
Very bummed I can't do the drinking part, but I'm excited to go! :)

Then I'll be stopping by my mom's house on the way back down here and picking up the glider and cradle and a bunch of other stuff. Just hope I don't hurt myself carrying it all to the car with my mom.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes he had those Jess. He seemed to like it!  He's got to have another one at 8 months x

I just decided to try and do a big, big feed with Ben to see if I could get a few hours sleep out of him but he's having none of it! He did half a feed and fell asleep- meaning he'll want the rest in an hour! :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

aw Lou! lol.. doesn't Ben know what you're trying to do! Little rascal!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I think he knows EXACTLY what I'm trying to do Lisa!! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol, he just loves you so much he doesn't want to sleep too long and miss seeing you! :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Here's my baby.... 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/3106d488.jpg


----------



## camishantel

he is adorable


----------



## NurseKel

For those on the seahorse kick not sure if you remember my FB pic of Cade with his but he loves it. Almost my whole Sept Stars thread has them. They're fab!


----------



## Onelildream

What a cutie!


----------



## SBB

I missed all the chat last night :cry: gutted I was feeding sammuel too so I could have come on!! 

Lou so glad he passed his hearing test :happydance: he is so cute! And I love that blanket! 

I tried giving sammuel a huge bottle last night, he took it, but still woke up 3.5 hours later so don't think it made him sleep any better than a boob feed... Might give it another go though... 
I didn't really use the seahorse last night cos he fell asleep on me. I might put him down for a nap and use it today. 

Verna if you're on today good luck honey :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just gutted the house nice and clean now afm just really bloated todayaw lou he is lovely hun x x x


----------



## SBB

Caz can you come and help me do my house?! You're like superwoman you're always cleaning / cooking / at the gym!! I had huge tidy up on saturday, and it's a mess already!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! Lou! How adorable is he! How cute!!!! Well done on passing your test Ben xxx

Suz - honestly the seahorse rocks! After her 12 feed last night she went straight back off to sleep after telling it a few stories - and then again after her 5am feed! Woo hoo!

Well Im trying to pack everything for out weekend away but boy oh boy is it hard with a baby! If its not "what the fuck do I pack" it "how the fuck does all this fit in the car!" hehehehe!

Had my hair cut too this AM AND my super new coat acme from brandalley and I LOVE it! x


----------



## SBB

Woohoo Ellen you'll be looking super hot for your weekend!! :D 

I am going to attempt to pop him in the cot with Selina the seahorse now! 

God knows what you'll need for pearly for the weekend - quite a lot I guess! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Ooh, can't wait to get the little seahorse now...I really hope that Jackson takes to it!


----------



## caz & bob

suz i will come any time and help hun x x x


----------



## SBB

I'll PM you my address Caz and expect you later today :rofl: 

Well sammuel had a little sleep in his cot (normally refuses) with his seahorse... Unfortunately he woke up, and did a HUGE gross exploding poo! So he's had a bath and I'll try and get him back off to sleep and put him down with the seahorse again! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL at Sammuels poo! Pearls due one any day - Im trying to time it so its not at the cabin cos htere is no bath only apower shower....................imagine her face if i stuck her sh*tty arse under that ?!"?"? Hehehe

Love the deahorse names btw - Selina.............she sounds nice hehehe!

Well Ive put 4 of each suits and day outfits in the bag for her and a tonne of vests, picked her something comfy to travel in (LOL!what a mum thing to do hey) loads of nappys and one of the microwave travel sterilsers. PLenty of blankets and another pile of crap and that should be it all lmao!


----------



## caz & bob

hope you enjoy your self ellen suz :rofl: x x x


----------



## kcw81

haha suz sammy got his revenge with the exploding poo! hey you know him sleeping 3.5 hours is a really good stretch, he is still young and should be expected to be eating every 2.5 to 3.5 hours and I Actually read that you should wake him up if they sleep longer than 4 hours cuz they need to eat! so 3.5 is GREAT! I hope you slept during that time.

Ellen I can't wait to hear how the trip with an infant goes since ours are the exact same age and you are pumping like me so I want to know how you manage! I don't know if I am ready to do something like a weekend away quite yet!

When is vernas operation today? I hope all goes well!

Jimmy had a nice 3.5 hour stretch last night along with a bunch of 2.5 hour stretches so I tried to accumulate sleep over those. the long one was sooo nice but really when I sleep more than 3 hours my boobs need pumping in a major way!


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh yes, hope everything goes smoothly Verna!!

Glad you got some rest Casey!! I went to bed with Jackson for like two months just to get a nice long stretch of sleep.


----------



## kcw81

oh man marg I just can't sleep with the little guy! he makes so many grunting noises and such I can't sleep. also having him close to my chest makes my boobs ache and he doesn't breat feed so its hard to do the whole skin on skin thing unless I am all freshly pumped out. do you ever breast feed anymore?


----------



## SBB

Yeh 3.5 hours isn't so bad! You just hear people say their baby slept through at 6 weeks and that still seems so far off for sammuel! 

I prefer to have him sleep with me as it's less effort for me! I don't want to actually get up in the night!! Obviously I have to get up to change him, but if he slept in his cot then I'd have to get out of bed and go to the sofa with him to feed... But when he's right there I just whack him on the boob and job done! 
If I bottle fed him it'd be different because I'd have to warm it and pump after etc. 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz - i dont warm pearls milk as it takes out the nutrients - I let it get to room temp or keep it in the cooler/warmer.

Lol - Casey I know what u mean about exploding boobies. I pump before I go to sleep and am fit to burst when Pearl wakes up 4 or so hrs later. But then that helps as that next pump is super fast and Im back to sleep in 15mins.

Just makin spag bol, got my mum here still AND MIL is coming over as FIL is away on business.............MIL's bought Pearl a coat....gawd knows what it'll be like. PLEASE dont be pink. Im sick of pink hahaha My mum says Im an ingrate hehe


----------



## kcw81

geez ellen you get lots of visitors!! I wouldn't do well with that at all. you are an ingrate! so I feel like after 3 or 4 hours I have to pump for 20-30 minutes to drain them. yours only take 15 mins? I find that when they are sort of too swollen they take a while to soften up and get milking. also I find that I have a low tolerance for any fullness in the breast at all so am addicted to pumping it all out.

Suz so you are soley BFing? or sometimes bottle too?


----------



## TySonNMe

kcw81 said:


> oh man marg I just can't sleep with the little guy! he makes so many grunting noises and such I can't sleep. also having him close to my chest makes my boobs ache and he doesn't breat feed so its hard to do the whole skin on skin thing unless I am all freshly pumped out. do you ever breast feed anymore?

Jackson used to make tons of noises too...grunting and all that. We started giving him probiotics per our ped and he stopped making noise when he's sleeping...when he gets to that light sleep zone or starts to wake up he makes little noises. Since I'm back at work now, the only time I have to BF him is right after daycare, and I really enjoy it now. He gets bottle with rice cereal right before bed so can't BF then. Yesterday his last bottle at daycare was late around 4:30 so didn't get to BF at all yesterday! :(


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Ellen...I got sick of blue too...ran out and got some green and red and browns. I was wondering what spag bol is...I got it though! LoL :dohh:


----------



## SBB

I just BF Casey. I would do both, but honestly I'm too lazy! It was an effort last night to give him a bottle :haha: and I've still not washed it up and sterilised it!! 

I am going to pump once or twice a day though and freeze some, just in case I want to have a drink (once I'm not co-sleeping any more) In fact I am gagging for a cold white wine!! 

Ellen I didn't know that about not warming breast milk! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies! :hi:

Ellen, I take that much just on a trip to the shops!! :rofl: hope you have a wonderful time!! I hadn't heard that warming breastmilk takes out the nutrients... 

Suz, I'd give my right arm for a 1.5 hour sleep from lili today! She's been grisly and taking forever to finish a bottle... Like an hour!! Think she's been very uncomfortable and was in pain.. :( hopefully she'll be so knackered she'll have a long sleep tonight!

So our boiler is broken and so is our oven! Grrrr... So cold... And hungry!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh and I'm with you Ellen, if Lili gets one more piece of pink clothing I'll scream!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Also you guys, I was kind of thinking that when we start having sex again, we might just not use any protection!! I know that's crazy... but we won't have sex very often with a baby anyway, and my AF will probably go back to once every 2 months... so chances of getting preggers VERY slim, and if I do, well so be it - we wanted to have babies close together! I don't know how we'd cope with 2 but I guess we just would! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Lol Sammuel doesn't have too many blue clothes actually! But ALL his socks and bibs are blue and sometimes they don't go with his outfits :( :haha: 

Oh no Jess are you getting them fixed soon? Sounds like a good reason to get a take away to me! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Boiler getting fixed tomorrow and oven on Monday. Luckily the hob still works so pasta it is!! Take away would be nice though... Although after forking out repair fees I don't think we could justify it! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Glad you don't have to wait too long! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz - I understand about the sex thing...........BUT you are super duper fertile after a baby. So as long as u are prepared that u could BFP again very soon then do it hun! Im undecided whether this BF'ing malarky is actually a proven contraception, so might have to go REALLY old school with condoms this weekend. 

Aww Jess sorry abotu the grisly Lilli, and broken appliances, That sucks!


----------



## SBB

BF IS DEFINITELY NOT A PROVEN CONTRACEPTION!!! Sorry my caps lock wouldn't turn off, I wasn't shouting!! :haha: 
I know sooo many stories of people who thought they couldn't get pregnant because they were BF but did!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Exactly - my midwife was all "oh its proven, but if u introduce ONE formula bottle u wont be classed as safe!" What an asshole hahahaha!

I think I need at least 6months after BF before I take a chance on petting preggers again. I want to go out and have some dirnkies - my belated 30th ofcourse hahaha THEN I will put myself through it again


----------



## Peach Blossom

Man, it's going to take me years to persuade Joe to go through all this again! :rofl: plus it's going to take months before I can even think about sex again!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Well Im doing it this weekend apparently Jess, and dont mind tellin u girls Ive got stage fright about it. Might be quite drunk by the time it comes down to the big moment...................lol, and after 7 weeks it will just be a "moment"


----------



## SBB

Yeh I am not ready yet, but I can't see us having sex for a while yet and while BF I just think it's so unlikely that I'd actually get preggers...

That's ridiculous of your MW! like introducing one bottle of formula your body will suddenly ovulate!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

You know we're all gonna want details Ellen! We'll leave the questions to casey as she'll ask in the most direct way!!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and by the way, I haven't spoken to Danny about NTNP, just thought I'd tell you girls first!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha thats how we all roll isnt it Suz?? U all knew I was preggers before Paul hahaha x


----------



## kcw81

Wow Suz NTNP! I think we will be doing it without protection as well since I really don't think I am ovulating, I swear I am not - I am still bleeding out some stuff from my pregnancy. so if we do it this weekend, which I Don't know if we will, I highly doubt I am fertile. And I really don't want to give birth again it was so hard, but if for some crazy reason we got a bfp then so be it, same as you suz. I guess I should talk to DH about that but I feel that way. I don't even know if he wants another. I don't know if I do either but I think it would be great for JImmy to have a sibling.

Ellen so you will be using protection then this weekend? I Can't WAIT to hear how sex goes!! I wonder if you will be a lot more roomy down there. Paul can let meknow. haha.


----------



## kcw81

hows verna??


----------



## camishantel

owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
 



Attached Files:







2011-02-16 19.22.38.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1









2011-02-16 19.24.17.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lisaf

just catching up girls, wish I could have been on to chat earlier!!
Was busy training all day at work, I'm totally wiped out now.

So one of my books said you can have a drink while breastfeeding, and that the safest time to drink is actually WHILE you are breastfeeding :rofl: Since the alcohol won't metabolize into your milk fast enough to make it into the current feed, and you'll have several hours before the next feed so the alcohol should be gone by then. Not sure if thats fully supported information, but thought I'd share!


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, I'm back from Toronto and flew in this evening. What have I missed? sorry cant possibly catch up on everything, but hope everyone is well.
Lou- are you and Ben home from the hospital?
Verna- thinking of you.. hugs
as for me, absolutely knackered, meetings were intense and I was deathly sick. I basically dragged my butt through meetings and company dinner and then tried to go to bed but I couldnt sleep because I was so stuffed up.
My little girl was so active while I was there but probably because it was so loud, she seems to be tuckered out now
talk with you soon, I will write more when I have more energy tomorrow


----------



## SBB

That makes sense Lisa! I also read that if you drink with food it takes longer to get into your blood/milk so if you want it in/out quick to drink without food. 

Cat Hun get yourself better :hugs: I feel so sorry for you having to work pregnant and sick! 

Casey I want to know what your DH says about ntnp. I think as long as we're ok financially Danny would be ok with it, but I'll let you know! 

Lol I just changed sammuel, had one boob out from feeding, and was holding him as I gotback into bed, and as I did he homed in and just started sucking my nipple!! Gave me a fright :haha: 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies...haven't posted in a while. I so try to read every day. Just not alot of excitement my way. LOL I start my 2x a week appts this coming week and hoping at the scan on monday Gunner will have decided to turn but I don't think he has. He likes to sit up very high in my ribs...hands are swollen all the time now and finally took all but one ring off and its stuck. haha thats what I get for thinking I could wear them the whole pregnancy. But anyway I have been thinking of you all and I so hope all your lo's are well and mommy's are getting some sleep.


----------



## SBB

Hey sandi! Was just thinking this morning we hadn't heard from you for a while... I hope gunner has decided to turn! :hugs: 

Went for my physio appt this morning... Got to do the pelvic floor exercises and go back in a month to see if my foof is still collapsing! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls chilling today no gym x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, I hope your foof doesn't implode!!!

Sandi, yay for two a week!! It's getting close now! I hope that stubborn Gunner turns around soon!!

AFM, Jackson slept from the time OH picked him up from daycare until about 6:30a! He was only awake for about 20 minutes that I thought he wasn't tired anymore but he really was and for his bathtime routine around 9:30p. But he only had two naps at daycare yesterday! This morning he was falling asleep with his bottle...tired boy.


----------



## SBB

Oh my god Marg what a long stretch of sleep!! Sammuel just doesn't sleep that long.. He hardly naps during the day at all now... I can't wait til he's sleeping through and I get to return to the bed :happydance: 

Thanks, I hope my foof doesn't implode either :rofl: 

I asked about the foof weight thing, she said to wait til they've seen me next time and examined me and then maybe use them. 

x x x


----------



## Britt11

SBB said:


> That makes sense Lisa! I also read that if you drink with food it takes longer to get into your blood/milk so if you want it in/out quick to drink without food.
> 
> Cat Hun get yourself better :hugs: I feel so sorry for you having to work pregnant and sick!
> 
> Casey I want to know what your DH says about ntnp. I think as long as we're ok financially Danny would be ok with it, but I'll let you know!
> 
> Lol I just changed sammuel, had one boob out from feeding, and was holding him as I gotback into bed, and as I did he homed in and just started sucking my nipple!! Gave me a fright :haha:
> 
> X x x

ha ha :rofl: that is hilarious, little turkey

good to hear from you Sandi and Marg

I am a banana today, whoo hoo :haha:
I have my 4 week check up today, lets see how much weight I have put on


----------



## Onelildream

Verna texted me this morn with this: surgery is done, he left both tubes in Yay! Removed the endo, and did the other things. I have some questions for him but didn't get a chance to see him after surgery, he talked to Dh lol so I'm sure he will call me today. I have to go in next week to see how I'm healing, so far so good just really sore and incoherent from the perkiset and very itchy but Dh and Dd are taking good care of me :-D. Oh and my throat is very sore from the tube. Ttys. Love u girls.

Afm hubs and I picked up the pack n play with removable bassinet yesterday. I put it together in dd's room but then couldn't get it thro the door. Lol so had to collapse it. I absolutely love it! Can't wait for Connor! I have been crying over random things. Stupid hormones!


----------



## TySonNMe

Glad Verna is okay and the surgery was a success! Get well soon Verna!!

Chell, it's so exciting when things start to take shape!

Hi Cat!


----------



## kcw81

Glad verna is ok! they left both tubes? 

Hi Sandi! you are getting close!

Cool chell about picking up the baby stuff!

Suz I will let you know what DH says. maybe he will just say lets not have another because I think he was quite scared during my labor from all my screaming!

marg your little Jax is a sweetie letting you guys sleep so long!


----------



## Onelildream

Yes, I'm happy they could save both tubes. Not sure if they could completely unblock them for her tho. I guess we'll see.

I can't wait to get Connor's room together! We need our tax return first. Ds needs a big boy bed and Connor's room is needing some supplies too. Dh said we are going to get a new car! Wooooooohoooo


----------



## camishantel

my mom ordered my crib yesterday so should be here next week so hopefully soon I can start getting things done


----------



## lisaf

Thats exciting cami! :)

So glad to hear about Verna!!! And very very happy that they left both tubes! I'm wondering if they found out the tube wasn't really blocked (the HSG can sometimes look like its blocked but when they do a lap its not). Hoping thats the case!


----------



## SBB

Fab news on vernas tube!! :yipee: hope they unblocked it... Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery :hugs: thanks for updating us chell. 

Yay for all the nursery progress! 

Casey let me know what DH says. Why were you on clomid before? The thing is the delivery is scary for them, and us, but it's just a day... He'll forget about how awful it was as time goes on... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ok so here was our convo about contraception: 

Me: danny, when we eventually have sex again, shall we just not bother using anything? 

Danny: yeah (enthusiastically, and like he wondered why I was even asking, as it was obvious we wouldn't anyway!) 

Me: but what if its really soon? 

Danny: well so be it, sammuel will have a little brother or sister close in age. 

Me: ok. 

:rofl: what am I like?! 3 weeks ago I was in a right state, now I'm talking about doing it again!! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Verna great news on the tubes!! 

Suz I was the same way with my girls...they are 1 year and 13 days apart and would have been closer if I would have had my way. Its funny how fast we "forget" how uncomfortable we were. LOL


----------



## kcw81

its such a mind trick you guys! totally the horror fades away doesn't it! I remember talking to my sister right after my birth on the phone and I said outright "Don't EVER give birth!" I said that! now I am like, yeah do it! 

Suz thats great, danny has forgotten the horror too! I am glad he is up for whatever. did he quit the band btw? oh yeah I was on clomid for long and irregular cycles, I was ovulating but just had unpredictably long cycles, sometimes u pto 50 days long. same as you right?


----------



## TySonNMe

It is true that we forget so quickly...wishing now that I could have another...maybe not RIGHT now, but definitely in the future.


----------



## SBB

Yeah casey long cycles too.. Shortest 45 days, longest was over 65 days... 

It is funny how we forget, I think it's programmed in to us! I said many many times straight after that I'd never ever do a vaginal birth again. But actually I still wouldn't want a c section! 

Sandi you had them very close!!

I need to get some kind of income going before we have another one... But if I can start setting that up soon and while preggers then that will work. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and he hasn't quit the band exactly, but also hasn't booked any more gigs or rehearsals, apart from one which is for our village so I'm cool with that. 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

good to hear that suz about the band. it would have sucked if he kept booking gigs. well at any rate I bet you my period won't come back for a LONG time with all this pumpin.


----------



## Rudeollie

God lots of talk and now I cant remember it all - sorry if i miss anyone!

Chell. thanks for the verna update, pass on my love. Glad he saveed her tube! I laughed at u putting the crib up and not been able to get it through the door - thats sonmething I would do.

Sandi - lovely to see u and hope that cheeky gunner turns round soon!

Cat - Glad u are back from your trip but cant believe u are still ill - please get plenty of rest now u r home ok???x

Suz/Casey - on the same topic of NTNP - told Paul the convos on here and he said "Well thats what we are isnt it?":shock::shock::shock:

I told him if he knocks me up beore my nxt bday I will chop it off :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies, sorry I don't have the stregnth to read back through, my eyes are sooo blurry I can hardly read what I'm typing but yes, they saved both tubes and apparently he was able to just unblock the left one and took pictures which was cool! I am jus so sore, I have incision above my vajajay and one in my bb that are sore both internal and external, the bad thing is my veins apparently are tiny so they couldnt get a good one and had to stick me four times with both needles and numbing medicine HOLY SHIT that hurt so bad they finally went in the wrist OUCH! I've got bruises all over and look like a heroin addict. I'm excited I mean I assume we can try naturally now that he unblocked the tubes but I just have so many questions... I guess I'll know more next Friday I though for sure dh would ask questions but NOPE he was too worried about seeing me... poor guy I was kinda like WHAT? you didnt ask him anything... LOL he's been awesome today taking care of me, he won't even let me roll over by myself. I am going to MILK this to the hilt though, MOMMA does everything and now its time for a little TLC from the fam ha ha!!!

HOw's everyone? I will read after I wake up again, I just keep dozing in and out... I havet seen Lou, hope she's ok and I can't wait to see pics of Pearl and the other babes... omg I forgot to say how much I LOVED the pic of lil James for Valentines day... LOVE iT!

I'll check back soon ladies (hugs)


----------



## lisaf

Glad to hear from you Verna!
We're all so pleased to hear you didn't have to have a tube removed!!

Milk it baby!!! :) You deserve a break!


----------



## Smile4me

oh forgot to say my LH level was 5 and FSH was 8.5 I think he was very pleased with that... whatever that means.... LIsa?


----------



## SBB

Grrrrr Danny has been on the phone talking about getting another drummer for the band. The old one isn't doing it any more so I thought that meant the band would break up... But NOOOOO. 

Just had argument over it, he doesn't understand that I have given up everything... Yet he has given up nothing and nothing has changed for him. 

PISSED OFF. 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol, a FSH of <10 is great! they worry when its 10 or more... indicates ovarian reserve is low and that the quality of eggs may not be the best
When LH is higher than FSH by a ratio of 2:1, it can indicate PCOS

So yes, those numbers are awesome (assuming you're in the first part of a cycle? which it looks like you are from your ticker)


----------



## kcw81

Verna! so happy you got to keep both tubes and got in unblocked! can't wait to hear more if you can naturally try now or what. get well girl and rest up, I am glad your DH is there to take good care of you. are you on drugs right now? you should take a nap! 

Ellen - Paul said what?? was he serious?


----------



## kcw81

suz what the hell!!! that doesn't make sense why is he tinkering around with the band if he is supposedly not booking any more gigs?


----------



## SBB

Yay verna fab news! Milk it baby!!! 

Ellen glad you will be ntnp too :rofl: 

I hate arguing :cry: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

SBB said:


> Grrrrr Danny has been on the phone talking about getting another drummer for the band. The old one isn't doing it any more so I thought that meant the band would break up... But NOOOOO.
> 
> Just had argument over it, he doesn't understand that I have given up everything... Yet he has given up nothing and nothing has changed for him.
> 
> PISSED OFF.
> 
> X x x

I would be so mad too!! I have told DH in no uncertain terms, that ANY free time he gets, I WILL be getting also.
If he wants an hour here or there to play video games, then he MUST relieve me of baby duties for an hour as well. 
I refuse to become the default person who just HAS to watch the baby (even if I kind of want to, I just cannot let it become a habit where I end up with no life and he gets to keep his!)


----------



## SBB

Exactly casey that's my point. It's his hobby. Whoopy, do I get a hobby? I think I'll make mine getting pissed every week. 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Suz honey, I know how u feel in a way.......I gave up everything to move over here and it gets me down so much now I have Pearl. You need to stick to your guns and attempt to be met half way at least on this or it'll eat away at u xxx Big hugs xxx

Tell him u want a few nights or days to yourself where he looks afte sammuel and u go do whatever u want or need to do xxx


----------



## lisaf

SBB said:


> Exactly casey that's my point. It's his hobby. Whoopy, do I get a hobby? I think I'll make mine getting pissed every week.
> 
> X x x

Go for it! :) I see it as a way of saving your relationship... if I let my life slip away too much, I would end up resenting DH in the end, so its better for BOTH of us if I get 'me' time in equal portions.


----------



## SBB

Lisa that's exactly what it is, I'm the default person. I sleep on the friggin sofa so he's not disturbed. What more does he want?! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Hmm, so I think you need something in exchange for the sofa sleeping... does he make dinner every night maybe?


----------



## kcw81

I sleep on the sofa too and you know what though, I can't get mad at DH cuz he brings in the bacon big time. and he doesn't really have major hobbies other than video games. I think if we both had to work then I would demand that we get equal free time.


----------



## lisaf

Eh, I think taking care of a baby IS work too :) Only you don't get breaks or vacations etc!


----------



## SBB

Taking care of baby is definitely work! There's a thread in baby club about whether the working partner has a right to better sleep - most people said no way! I might forward it to Danny!! 

Lisa in fairness he does do dinner every night, or looks after baby so I can, which I want to do sometimes to get a break and do something normal!!

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw verna glad they didnt take your tube hun and flushed it out woopp hope you feel well soon hun x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Right so back to the dtd topic - should I buy some good ole regular KY lube or would it be REALLY fuckin stoopid to use some of the preseed we have from ttc?????


----------



## SBB

With or without condoms?! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

:rofl: I think the preseed makes great lube... just not sure you want to up your chances if you're not using other protection, lol!
And is preseed safe to use with condoms?


----------



## kcw81

I liked to use canola oil myself when I was ttc. But when not ttc we use astroglide. have you guys heard of it? you have to go to the sex shop to buy it! its great. so wait ellen you wouldn't care if you got another bfp right away?


----------



## Rudeollie

I wouldnt go out of my way for another bfp so soon but Paul would like one............so we'll just see how things go. I think it would give me the ultimate bargaining tool for the rest of our lfe hahaha x

Think I will stick to some normal lube and save the preseed til ttc. I told Paul condoms this weekend tho..............dont think i would relax thinking his boys were invading again


----------



## lisaf

YAY YAY YAY!!!!! I passed my 3hr glucose test!!!!! :)
The doctor hadn't officially stamped me as 'passed' but the nurse gave me all the levels and the limits and I was under every single limit!!! :)


----------



## lisaf

.............Limit --- ME
Fasting...<95 ---- 87
1 hour....<180 --- 161
2 hour....<150 --- 134
3 hour....<140 ---- 82
(no wonder I was feeling so crappy at the end!! lol!)


----------



## kcw81

congrats lisa! what a relief! 

I forgot to say earlier hello to Cat, sorry you were so ill and having to travel! hope you feel better hun and can relax a little now.


----------



## SBB

Well done Lisa!! 

Yay for ntnp Ellen :) seems like most of us will be! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG DO NOT GO AWAY WITH A BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am stressing out so much - there is so much shit to take. And now Ive got to pack the frikin seahorse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

I can imagine how much crap you need! Hope you have a big car :D 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL we're packing for the weekend too, but I'm bringing the bare minimum...I have a tendency to overpack! We got the seahorse yesterday and I love it...tried to give it to Jax and when I went downstairs to sterilize bottles OH went and turned it off! :dohh: He says how is he supposed to sleep with that bright light in his face? So I calmly explain the plan again to him (which he denies I ever told him in the first place)!! MEN! My plan was to get him used to the seahorse and use that as his sleep cue so we can start to phase him off swaddling slowly.

Good morning/afternoon everyone!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weekend woopp love it this week has flown buy well ff says im 3 dpo but i think im 4 dpo been the gym had a light work out ellen no what u mean hun its a night mare haha x x x


----------



## SBB

Lol Danny also 'forgets' what I've told him! Good plan with the seahorse. I'm trying to have it on when he's sleepy too so he associates it with sleep... Will see how it goes!
I fell asleep listening to it last night though :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahha thats funny Marg! Men are stoopid sometimes arent they?!?!?

Well the great packin debarcle is almost done, just need to stick it in the car once Pauls home, pump boobys then we aare off...........ANd SNOW is forecast for tomorrow DOH!Its so rural we may end up stuck if it really starts hahaha Oh and Uk girls - keep your eyes peeled tonight for the northern lights. Some space storm is pushing them towards to UK so we should see some of them IF its clear. FX cos Ive always wanted to see them!


----------



## TySonNMe

Have a safe trip Ellen!


----------



## Rudeollie

Right hope everyone has fab weekend with bumps and babes. I will see u on monday so long as the snow doesnt come down hard! xxx


----------



## SBB

Will look out later Ellen! Luckily we have no steet lights here so get really clear starry skies :) 

Hope you have a lovely weekend, looking forward to hearing all about it :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Have a lovely time Ellen :hugs:

Sorry not had chance to catch up. I'm not too well- I have an infection in my stitches and have been put back on antibiotics. They are weeping and sore and I have the shivers! :-( My skin has also flared up again and the itchy ezcema is now head to toe! I can't use antihistamines though because of breastfeeding! :-( 

On a brighter note though my best friend has just found out shes pregnant!! (first month off the pill and trying!) :happydance:


----------



## TySonNMe

Sorry you're not feeling well Lou... wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## SBB

Oh no lou I'm sorry you're not well. Are you coping ok? Is ste off work with you? 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

ellen enjoy hun lou hope your better soon hun and yayy for your friend for geting pg x x x


----------



## Britt11

hello ladies,
good job on your glucose test Lisa
Lou- hope you feel better :hugs:
Verna- so glad everything went well and they kept your tubes :happydance:
I will pm you later
For the girls going out of town with their families, have a great time and enjoy
We have a long weekend here but I have to work it unfortunately for a work conference :wacko: I am getting so sick of my large work load at work.....agghh and I am still sick
on a positive note, had a great doctor's apt yesterday, our LO is doing great.
I looked at my u/s report and technically she is still measuring 6 days ahead..lol, and her legs are super long... thats why I am probably feeling deep kicks now :hugs:

talk soon
hugs,


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Ste is at home. It is so nice having him here! He's doing everything at the moment so all I have to do is feed and then rest! X


----------



## SBB

Good I'm glad he's looking after you :hugs: 

Cat sorry you have to work, and you're still sick :( I hope you are better soon :hugs:
Glad all is good with kitten! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Cat - glad to hear everything with the LO is still good!
I feel so bad with your heavy workload! I definitely don't have that problem and still have trouble staying motivated, not getting overwhelmed etc (as some of you have seen from my occasional freak-outs/rants, lol!)

Lou - sorry you're not feeling well!

As for this seahorse thingie... whats the difference between that and the Lamb thingie that does white noise and other soothing sounds?


----------



## NurseKel

Lisa, Cade's seahorse is the equivalent of a glow worm. I'm assuming you know what that is. Lol. It has a plastic tummy that when you push it starts to glow a soft yellow light and ours plays sort of a classical version of lullabys. Cade's is turquoise with yellow fins. We haven't yet named him but we're leaning toward Charlie. Lol


----------



## lisaf

lol, I definitely know what a glow worm is! Not that my parents ever got me one!! :( :cry: I was a very deprived child :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

Good afternoon ladies, I've been sleeping two days straight and still in a lot of pain.
The nurse just called to see how I was doing from the hospital and I told her I'm in pain she said to take the pain medication and I told her I was but it still hurts like hell and she told me to put ice packs on,, HELLLOO I'm freaken freezing no way am I going to put cold packs and have those muscles tense up more NO WAY!
I'll deal with it, I can't wait to talk to the doctor about what our next steps are, I hate being in limbo.... 

YAY Ellen have a wonderful time hun, Enjoy!

Where's Chel?

Awww Lou hun I Hope you feel better you poor girl Big Hugs

Suz, have you had a chance to talk to Danny about giving you some girl time or hiring a sitter for alone time for the two of you?

HI Caz hun glad to see you are in great spiritis, what did Mr. Fox say last time you were in?

Casey babe are you getting your girl time away too? Have you and dh had a date night or anything yet?

Hi Marg so a seahorse is like a glow worm? I was wondering what they were, I used to love glow worms and quite frankly I almost bought one about a month ago but I couldnt bring myself to do it but once we get a bfp I am totally getting one.. hehe

Cat hun I will PM you but you have to SLOW DOWN MOMMA!!!!!

Hey Kel sweetie :)

Yes Lisa I was on cd 3 when I had my levels checked. And we are awaiting the results of the "recurring miscarriage blood work" the 13 viles they took :(

Hi to everyone I may have missed


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry u are sick, Lou.
Sorry u r in pain, Verna! Ouchy!
Ellen-haha. Wait until u have more to pack for. It's virtually impossible to go anywhere without bringing a friggin bus!
Lisa- wanna come pass my GD test? Doc said he won't even retest bc I did the fasting 12 hr. :( seriously, I tried to cut out sugar for the last 2 days but got sick.
Cat- just say no. U are going to get sick, girl! Be careful.
Hi to everyone else. 

Afm I'm totally moping. Hubs is gone for 5 days and I cried. Ds has croup. Naturally he gets sick right as dad leaves for the week. :( I took him out to get some fresh air and bought a new shirt Skirt and dress. Lol. My depressed retail therapy session. Both kids have been whining all daythat they miss their dad. Funny hOw he just left but it is just the anticipation of him being gone so long that is so hard.

Ps I want a glow worm!!! Can I sleep with it?! Lol


----------



## TySonNMe

Yay glad to see you back Verna!! I hope you start to feel better (and less pain) soon! I got Jax's seahorse from amazon for $11 and some change + free shipping!


----------



## lisaf

Lol Chell - you'd have to pay me a LOT to retake that stupid test! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> Good afternoon ladies, I've been sleeping two days straight and still in a lot of pain.
> The nurse just called to see how I was doing from the hospital and I told her I'm in pain she said to take the pain medication and I told her I was but it still hurts like hell and she told me to put ice packs on,, HELLLOO I'm freaken freezing no way am I going to put cold packs and have those muscles tense up more NO WAY!
> I'll deal with it, I can't wait to talk to the doctor about what our next steps are, I hate being in limbo....
> 
> YAY Ellen have a wonderful time hun, Enjoy!
> 
> Where's Chel?
> 
> Awww Lou hun I Hope you feel better you poor girl Big Hugs
> 
> Suz, have you had a chance to talk to Danny about giving you some girl time or hiring a sitter for alone time for the two of you?
> 
> HI Caz hun glad to see you are in great spiritis, what did Mr. Fox say last time you were in?
> 
> Casey babe are you getting your girl time away too? Have you and dh had a date night or anything yet?
> 
> Hi Marg so a seahorse is like a glow worm? I was wondering what they were, I used to love glow worms and quite frankly I almost bought one about a month ago but I couldnt bring myself to do it but once we get a bfp I am totally getting one.. hehe
> 
> Cat hun I will PM you but you have to SLOW DOWN MOMMA!!!!!
> 
> Hey Kel sweetie :)
> 
> Yes Lisa I was on cd 3 when I had my levels checked. And we are awaiting the results of the "recurring miscarriage blood work" the 13 viles they took :(
> 
> Hi to everyone I may have missed

:hi: verna hun hope you get better soon hun mr fox said my results are fine nothing to worry about but as soon as i get pg i have to phone them for them to give me some progesterone just to try it i go back to my fs 1 st March at 12pm x x x


----------



## SBB

Aw verna I'm sorry you are in pain... :hugs: Lots of poorly girls in here :cry: 

I used to love gloworms!

We've been to the pub and I had a tiny glass of wine - it was yummy!! 

X x x


----------



## camishantel

so went to the Dr. today and he will write me off work as soon as I want.. he almost did it today because I couldn't stop crying... I woke up super early didn't sleep well then dropped my poptart on the floor which hit the mop that hit the bucket that scared the cat which made her jump and scratch the hell out of my knee.. so I was a little emotional today... anyway the Dr. doesn't like my swelling as it is in my hands arms and neck... not concerned about the legs and feet though.. so eww and grandma came over and painted the nursery today and I ordered my crib set and my mom ordered the crib so it should start looking like a nursery this week.. YAY


----------



## Onelildream

Yay cami! When r u going to have the dr write u off?


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Great you'll be off work soon cami! 

Jess how are you finding your co-sleeper bed? I am thinking of getting one. 

X x x


----------



## camishantel

Chell.. well I wanted to work until March 5th because I will get extra money if I can but honestly with all the stress and everything I know it is not good for me or Caleb... my boss had the schedule out already through next week so I asked the Dr. if we could talk about it again next week and see how I feel because he wanted to write me off yesterday because of swelling but he said it should be fine just take it easy and let work know that I need extra breaks and stuff


----------



## babyloulou

Oo yeah I'd like to know that too Jess. Ben is ending up in bed with us every night and ive been thinking about a co-sleeper too!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your having a good weekend well chines for tea tonight woopp and my son is sleeping his nans again tonight woopp x x x


----------



## SBB

It's easier isn't it lou to have him by you... Sammuel just won't go in his Moses or cot and rather than fight it I just have him with me, then I get more sleep!! 

Caz have a lovely evening with your Chinese and without your son!! 

Well I wapped one out in public! Went for lunch with my friend and his boyfriend, and sammuel wanted feeding so I had to wap one out! The gays were saying 'yeh go on, get it out!' :haha: don't think they've ever said that to a girl before :rofl: Was very discreet though no one could see my boob! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay! Well done Suz! :thumbup: I fed him the other day in Costa Coffee in the hospital (when we went for his hearing test) and then again in Nandos an hour or two later. It was all fine except for one slightly pervy weird man who stared at my tits in Costa Coffee! :dohh:

Is Sam's poo always the right colour Suz? The midwife said it should be mustard colour or orange which Ben's has been for about a week- but todays is green!! :shrug: Is that dehydration? 

I've ordered the Seahorse and the Sleep Sheep today- hoping one of them will work!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Well done on the feeding! Not so much with the perve :dohh: 

No green means he's taking too much foremilk, the milk that he gets when he first goes on. It's like his drink and quite watery. Then he should get thicker, more filling milk. When he seems asleep but still does little tiny sucks he's getting the really thick stuff apparently. 
Sammuels is also green yesterday and a bit today. He hasn't been having full both boob feeds cos he's been fussing so I've given him boob but don't think he's had everything... 

How are you feeling now? It's so hard the first 3-4 weeks and you've not had it easy :hugs: 

I just had a sleep on the sofa for about 2 hours! :) 

X x x


----------



## Tititimes2

Hi, ladies and congratulations to all of you! :hi: I've been lurking here having come over from another thread. 

I am on my first round of Clomid 50 mg with timed intercourse, no trigger after 2 m/cs. I was wondering how many of you used the trigger vs. no trigger? I just ovulated and had 4 mature follicles - just wondering what my chances are without the trigger. My FS said all the mature ones should pop :pop: but I've heard so many things about having the trigger and not having the trigger shot. Thanks!


----------



## SBB

Hi titi! I was lucky enough to fall pregnant on my first round of 50mg clomid and I didn't have the trigger... Just the clomid. 

Good luck, I'm sorry for your losses I hope you get a bfp soon x x x


----------



## Tititimes2

That is so reassuring. Thanks so much SBB! :flower:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, sorry I've been AWOL... Been home alone as Joe was working so have been v busy!!

Suz and lou, I'm loving the co-sleeper. She's right there next to me and yet I don't have to worry about squishing her! Definitely recommend it. Plus it can doue as a travel cot!! Comes with it's own carry bag. 

Lou, sorry you're not well. Hope you get better soon. :hugs:

Verna, sorry you're in pain. Hope it eases soon. :hugs:

Can't remember what else I just read... But :hi: to you all. Xx :hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Titi, I conceived on my last round of Clomid after 3 mcs. Just Clomid, nothing else. Wishing you all the best for a sticky bean soon :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Busy doing what jess? Babies just sleep all the time don't they?! :rofl: 

Hope he's back soon :hugs: it all gets a bit much by yourself I find! 

Thanks, I think our options are to try and get him into his cot at night now, or co-sleep. I think I'd rather co-sleep. I find I'm not as aware of him when he's in the bed compared to when I'm on the sofa with him. But I'm sick of the sofa! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well Ben has been screaming for the last 3 hours and I don't know why!? :-( He is even screaming on the breast! We have just had to ignore him for 10 minutes and let him scream while we finally ate dinner! (at 22:30- OH cooked it at 8 o clock!) Hes still screaming now! :-(


----------



## SBB

Oh no lou :( does he seem to have any tummy pains or anything? Does he bring his legs up? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes a little bit but not too bad- he has been having wind a lot since he was born- he's had Infacol. Maybe it's related to his poos being a funny colour??? :shrug: He looks a little bit pale too but I'm not sure if that's just because his jaundice has gone? He looked tanned with his jaundice. He has finally just conked out on OHs chest! Ste is under strict instructions not to move! :haha: I've given him the remote and a beer and I'm running off for a bath! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Lol definitely don't let him move!! Perhaps he has a bit of colic or maybe just tired and fighting it? Hoepfully he'll be ok now :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, try the tiger hold... Lie him face down along your arm and rub his back. Also you could try cycling his legs... He might have a belly ache, trapped wind or be having trouble doing a poo... Lili has periods of non stop screaming too and those things tend to help a bit. Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Jess I'll try those later if it carries on x

It could be tiredness Suz- he hardly ever sleeps!! He must only have about 6 hours every day!! :shock:


----------



## SBB

Sammuel is the same he hardly sleeps! Don't know where he gets the energy from! Actually I do, he steals it from me! 

Yeh try what jess suggested as sammuel is the same, his crying is normally poo pains or wind... Or sometimes he needs to be sick and cries til he has been. 

He is actually asleep in Moses - miracle! But I KNOW as soon as I drift off he'll wake, guaranteed. He did it last night too...

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

How often are your two feeding now? Ben feeds every hour or so when awake. The longest he goes is two hours at night sometimes! I think we actually got a 2 and a half hour gap last night!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow, only 6 hours?! I wouldn't be able to cope with that... And there I was thinking I had it rough with Lili wanting to be fed every 2-3 hours!! :hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think that's about normal for his age Lou... He still has quite a little stomach and his digestive system is still quite immature so it all passes through quickly. It'll get longer between feeds gradually! Xx


----------



## SBB

The longest he goes is 4 hours, but usually it's 2-3, sometimes less! And it takes him an hour to empty both boobs. As jess says it sounds normal for his age... And he'll soon go a bit longer.

X x x


----------



## SBB

And what did I tell you? Sammuel just woke up! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, naughty Sammuel! Lili is asleep on my shoulder... Not sure whether to risk trying to put her in the nest... She likes to wake up and squawk when I try and put her down I'd I haven't waited long enough!!


----------



## SBB

Sammuel also wakes usually as soon as he's put down! Good luck!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

How are the seahorses working out? I have ordered one today- and one of those Sleep Sheep! :thumbup:


----------



## VickyLou

Hey girls just dropping by to say congrats on the birth of your little ones. It seems to of flown by. i bet ur so happhy and proud. Hope all is ok with you all xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Vicky- how are things with you darling? X


----------



## VickyLou

Absolutly rubbish to be honest loulou.... things have been hard at the moment. So how u finding mother hood xx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww no! What's up honey? :hugs: 

Motherhood is tiring and very hard!! But i still love it already! X


----------



## camishantel

lou did you ever suffer with severe swelling in the legs and feet.... is there anything I can do for the next couple weeks till I start mat leave... I know put them up but is there anything else


----------



## kcw81

hi all hope everyone is having a good weekend! Just been busy with little Jimmy and celebrating Valentines day today since we put it off on monday. guess what we DTD!!! it was surprisingly really good! I know I am bigger down there now but DH would never admit it to me. Dude it was so great to not have my HUGE belly in the way when trying to do it! I wonder how Ellen's went today! we didn't use protection but I Think I am safe since I am Breat pumping exclusively. 

Hi Verna! I hope you are getting lots of rest and feeling better hun! xxoo

You guys with the LO's don't you wish you knew ahead of time whether you were going to get the 2 hour stretch or the 4 hour stretch of the baby's naps? I wish he would just let me know ahead of time so I could plan accordingly!! 

Suz you mentioned it takes 1 hour to breastfeed, thats a long ass time!! Do you think that will reduce over time? why does it take so long? That makes me relieved I am not BFing because it frees up my time as the bottle takes about 10-15 minutes for him to down it. but of course then I am stuck pumping for 15-20 mins.

Hi Cat I see you online, are you feeling better? When are you going to post a bump pic?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just chilling today hope your enjoying sunday x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cami, try going for some reflexology. Also cut out wheat and sugar. Fennel is a good diuretic so get some fennel tea. :hugs:

Off to the Natural history museum today for lunch... Starting Lili's education early!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Cami sorry I don't know about the swelling... 

Verna where are you? How are you feeling? 

Lou how did Ben sleep? 

Jess that sounds fun I hope lili learns something :haha: 

Yay casey for dtd!!! Did it feel different for you? 
Yeh Sammuel takes ages to feed, he does the big glugging drink bit but then stays on for ages doing the second bit. I let him just come off when he's ready, which is usually half hour per boob! I hope he'll get more efficient... This is why I fall asleep while feeding!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

You know one of us will end up preggers again if not using protection! Who's it going to be?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Definitely not me Suz!! :haha: I need a couple of years to get over that labour first!! :-( 

Ben slept loads better last night! I also did the block feeding thing where i kept him only on one boob for two feeds in a row to try and solve the foremilk/hindmilk issue and his poo is back to the right colour! :happydance: He fed at 12 then slept til 2:30. He then fed for over an hour until just after 3:30 and then slept til 6:30. He then fed until about 8 and then slept til 10!!! So a very good night!! I wasn't expecting it after the evening ee had with him!! He slept in his moses basket too :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Yay nice work lou!!! 

I felt exactly the same as you at 2 weeks. Are you traumatised by the labour? You had a pretty awful time :( 

Lol sammuel fell asleep at 1am, in his Moses. He woke up and I was thinking fab I wonder what time it is, must be 4am at least... Nope, 2.15 :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! I know that feeling Suz! I do that most nights! Look at the clock and it's only 20 mins since the last feed! :dohh:

I wouldn't say I'm traumatised by it to be honest- it feels more like a dream or something that happened to someone else! :shrug: The only bit I do think about is the bit in the ambulance on the way to the hospital- it felt like my back was breaking and it was really scary- it would really make me nervous to do it again! If he hadn't of been the wrong way round though I'd of been fine so I think as long as I made sure I knew if the baby was the right way round next time then I'd be ok! :shrug: If I was told a baby was back-to-back again then I'd want a C-section! I managed all the hard work and got to nearly 10cm and then everything just went to hell- I wouldn't want to risk that again! 

What about you? You thinking about another already? X


----------



## SBB

Well I think we'll just ntnp but as breastfeeding the chances of getting preg are very slim. I think the thing is next time will be different, I thought I'd want a c section too but actually I'd rather just have an epi before the pain starts! C section is really scary as well, and longer recovery time. After our births we are owed a good one next time!! 
I also wish I'd known he was the wrong way around, I think he was back to back and his head was also at an angle. When I went for my physio the lady said I should have been given an epi or at least an injection in my back before they used forceps. But I guess there wasn't time as his heart rate had dropped so low.

The memory does fade quite quickly... 

X x x


----------



## VickyLou

babyloulou said:


> Aww no! What's up honey? :hugs:
> 
> Motherhood is tiring and very hard!! But i still love it already! X

So how was labour darlin? I was trying to forget about trying and consentrate on other things in lifefor the time being but for some reason watching one born every minute the other night something just hit me.... I want a baby so bad but i have to wait til i have this lap operation to find out whats going on down there. Plus me and other half have had some major problems recently and im not sure he still wants to be with me although he tells me things are good between us... I dunno. Just feeling really low started self harming again which i havent done for 2 years and my anti depressants have been uped so i feel dazed alot of the time xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: vicky how you don hun keep your chinup lv you will get there like us all x x x


----------



## SBB

:hugs: Vicky I hope things start to look up for you... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, on our way back from the natural history museum... We only went for lunch thank god as it was rammed everywhere!! FYI, don't go on the first Subday of half term!! :rofl:

Lou, glad you had a better night with Ben. Lili was in pain quite a bit. Despite the packet assuring you that there are no side effects from Gaviscon her poos have been getting smaller and more solid since starting it and last might she did a poo that was dry it was almost like sand!! So I've stopped it for now and we'll see how she gets on. 

Can't believe some of you are ntnp!! Brave things! Think I'll be waiting a little while before we embark on that journey again... It was so stressful that it's quite nce not having to think about it all right now!

Any of you Mums out there got sore teeth? My teeth are really sore... Like I'm constantly drinking a cold drink! Is that the Breast feeding?!


----------



## camishantel

:hugs: vicky... I am sorry you are having a rough time hun.. I hope things look up soon... 

AFM I am soooo tired today glad it is a short day at work... and I am wearing different shoes today to try to see if that helps with the swelling.. we will see. I keep telling myself less than 2 weeks left and I will be requesting mat leave if not sooner... I really don't know how that is going to affect my pay as I believe I only get 6 weeks total at 75%pay which means either I will have to come back sooner than I want or take unpaid time at the end.. I am going to try to get ahold of someone on wedensday when I am off work to see if I can get some sort of financial assistance for the rest of the time..hmmm


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies, well probably afternoon and evening to most of you but this medicine is kicking my butt!!! I have slept since Thursday with little breaks of waking up to use no.1 I still have not gone no.2 which scares the hell out of me to try and push.. eeewww the thought makes me so squeemish! 
Anyone have any natural remedies for bm's? I just made some coffee and plain non fat yogurt with rasberries, hoping that would push out :)
I hope your lo's get a nice poo schedule too! Ther'es nothing worse than seeing your lo's in pain :(

aww Casey thats fab hun that you and dh celebrated V day last night I bet it was romantic :) 

As far as the next bfp without protection, LETS PRAY ITS ME!!!!!! HA!!!!!! WITHOUT IVF

I know what you mean about not dtd ladies, it has been since Valentines day and I know dh is so used to our schedule but he's probably enjoying the nice sleep too... it is truly amazing how you can get caught up on sleep when you arent ttc. 

I'm still sore, I'm such a ninny I tried to look at the scar and the bb ouchy and I had to sit down because I just can't stand the sight of blood! 

Vic so happy to see you, sorry you and dh are not doing well hun I really wish the best for you in your life sweetie! 
 
Suz - I read you had some wine, YUMMY I bet it tasted good! I've decided no more wine, maybe a sip here and there but I'm taking control of this fertility diet by the horns :) Can't wait until Friday!!!!!


----------



## kcw81

hi guys! sorry lilli has hard sand poos jess! hope she feels better soon! 

well we aren't really NTNP I mean, honestly, looking at the studies and stats out there, breastfeeding in the first three months puts pregnancy at such a low risk I am not worried. I pump all day and night, hardly ever do I go much more than 3 hours without pumping so I think I am safe for now. I know there is like a tiny tiny chance but it seems pretty unlikely So in other words, I don't want to get pregnant right now but I am pretty sure I won't. do you all think that is stupid? Plus we probably won't be DTD but once a week or once every couple weeks. 

JImmy had two 3.5 hour stretches of sleep last night which was such a relief because before that he waws crying like a banshee for 2 or 3 hours straight and had to be held. it was odd, like he wouldn't sleep even though he was super tired. what a little baby he is!

Yeah Lou, your labor sounded so painful!! And now that it everything has turned out okay I don't blame you for not wanting to test the fates again. Oh glad ben's poo is looking more normal!

Suz I am sure Sam will get more efficient at the boob, he has to right? if you spent an hour everytime all day and night that is a ton of time feeding! I personally can't wait till Jimmys stomach grows in capacity so he can retain more food and therefore go longer stretches without feeding and taking longer naps! not to be a meanie but its so crazy how often we are on call to the little ones needing their fuel!


----------



## kcw81

Yay Verna so nice to see you on here! I am glad you are resting. Poor thing with the scar I don't blame you for not wanting to look! Yay too about not drinking any alcohol, I think that will help your body achieve its maximum fertility. So what happens this friday for you?

Suz I forgot to answer, the sex felt good, I mean for me at least It was REALLy good, maybe more than before? I felt extra sesitive or something, but for him I don't know if he thought I was roomy. and I felt more confident in my body which helps mentally in the sack you know? like my stomach is flatter and I am not a beached whale like I was before. I am scared to know if he thinks I am like the grand canyon now! it didn't take him a real quickie like I thought it would but maybe he has been "servicing" himself?

haha can't wait to hear about ellens weekend!


----------



## Smile4me

Lol Casey "servicing himself" When would he have time to do that with you and Jimmy around all the time? LOL!!

Friday is when we get to see the FS so we should have the biopsy of the endo back and a plan in place, I just want to know when we can try again or if we are going straight to IVF! I'm on cd 12 now so I'm thinking ....hmmm I wonder if we can try soon?:haha:

I know dh wouldnt think of coming near me right now being in pain but I can't let a month go by...:blush: I'm sure I can think of something creative :haha:

OMG Lou hun your labour sounds horrific!!!!!! I don't blame you sweetie but not every labour is the same hun and your 2 week overdue is not normal, although my gyno told me a Clomid baby is usually two weeks off.... maybe there is something to that....


----------



## kcw81

like what? what creative way would you do it? an eye dropper? a syringe? do tell! haha. Yeah I don't know maybe DH has time to dtd to himself in the shower OR all night when he is in his bedroom with the door closed! he gets to sleep in his room all night with the door closed. thats okay though I don't mind. Can't wait to hear about this friday hun!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Verna nice to see you :hugs: I always find a HUGE fruit smoothie does the trick, whip up loads of berries and a bit of joghurt and grapefruit juice and that could work. Or kiwi fruits... 
I'm sure you can be creative and try without dtd!! 

Casey, glad the sex was so good!! I'm sure it's been so long he wouldn't care anyway if it was roomier than before!! 
I do think if you don't want to get pregnant then perhaps use something! I know it's very unlikely but I know A LOT of stories of it happening. As long as you know it is a risk and you would be ok if you did fall pregnant then carry on! 

I can't wait til sammuel sleeps through and goes longer between feeds! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and jess no my teeth are fine. I usually get the tooth thing with a cold. I am sweating a lot more though with BF! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey suz I sweat more too! like I get hot flashes, especially at night. I guess you are right we should use some method of BC if we don't want to get preggs right now. I still actually haven't talked to him about it yet! I told him the chances were really low and that was it. I said it was like 1% chance or something and he said well if we get preggs we can name the baby 1%.


----------



## Smile4me

Baby James and Baby Chance:haha:


----------



## kcw81

haha!


----------



## SBB

lol good name!!! :haha:

x x x


----------



## lisaf

Glad to be home again!

Verna - from the pregnancy boards I've read that eating 2 activia yogurts can get things moving!

I had fun seeing my friend and her baby... but oh my! I'm really starting to get nervous that I'm not quite ready for my life to be so different! Her boy (5months old) was just fussy a lot, and she just didn't get any time to herself etc.
Oh, and her boy LOVES the sleep sheep! :) I have to get me one of those (of course my mom has apparently saved 2 stuffed animals that have music boxes in them that you wind :dohh:)

Picked up more baby stuff from my mom's house and I think DH is finally starting to understand why I'm freaking out about there not being enough room for everything, lol! Its not even funny how crowded the nursery is right now.. some pieces of furniture are stacked 2 deep!


----------



## kcw81

hi lisa! how was the knit fair? I have heard the sleep sheep is pretty cool. I am hesitant to use sleep props unless the baby seriously won't stop crying and nothing can be done about it but white noise. 

I know what you mean not being ready for life to completely be taken over by the baby. I think its best not to analyze that right now and enjoy your life as much as you can, go out and do things like movies or whatever and have a lot of selfish lisa time so you won't feel like you didn't live it up! when the time comes theres something about your little baby needing you as his mommy to survive that sort of takes over immediately and you aren't worried about how much your life has changed or whether or not you miss the old days, at least not at first! At first its just like adrenaline rush. I think now though, almost two months in, I am so glad I went on a vacation and got out and did things while pregnant. I look so fondly on my hawaii trip and when my sister came and stayed with me, because I was free of the baby and so mobile! now its time to try and enjoy this phase and be patient for when the baby gets older and we can do more things. live it up now!

did you watch one born every min? that girls epidural sort of failed her!


----------



## lisaf

Thanks Casey! I do need to just enjoy this time and not panic too much about what will inevitably change :haha: I think I also am going to have to plan and make sure I DO get some 'me' time just to stay sane and happy.
I never ever got along with a roommate until I got an apartment where I had my own room and didn't have to share ALL my space. So I can kind of see how important it will be for me to have time to shower, read a book here or there etc!
(please don't burst my naive little bubble that still believes having 'me' time will be possible :rofl:)

I think I watched the one you're talking about... that girl reminded me of myself a lot, lol!! Interesting preview to how I'll probably be during labor.

I can see the worry with being too reliant on the sleep aides... what if the batteries die/ you lose it etc, lol! It was hard to watch my friend struggle to comfort/soothe her baby, and when she gave up and used the sleep sheep it worked like magic so I can see it being very tempting.
But then my other friend goes off and spends 20 minutes or so putting her baby down for her nap (just soothing/calming her)... I'm not sure thats any better, you know?


Oh yes... I thought I'd share this bit from the stuff my mom sent me home with... she found some books for me... including her copy of a Dr. Spock book :rofl: AND a book on childhood illnesses.. you know, from 30 years ago :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

I have not been on here for aggggeeeeesss :blush:
Im moving in 2 weeks so things are very hectic.

How are we all? Mums all ok? Babies all ok?
Lou how is baby Ben doing?

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! 

Lisa- if you've got a good OH you can still have a bit of me time- but you'll just have to schedule it around the baby if breastfeeding! I still have a bath every evening once he is asleep on Daddy's chest! Some nights it's not til midnight though! 

I ordered a Sleep Sheep and a seahorse on Saturday! :lol:

Well I had a terrible night with Ben!! I think he might be a little poorly or something! Since late last night he has been going on the breast for 5 minutes then screaming and pulling off! :shrug: so we wind him- then he roots so back on the breast where he does the same thIng again :shrug: Does anybody else's baby do this sometimes? Or does it sound like a trip to the doctor may be in order?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls so cold today her rain and freezing been the gym lou i would take him the doctors hun x x x


----------



## SBB

Hmmm I'm not sure lou... Could you call your MW or HV? 
Is he latching ok? Plenty of milk? 

X x x


----------



## camishantel

:hi: goodmorning ladies... I had a horrible night sleep... I had a horrible dream which I will post in aa little bit I was going to let my Dr. wait to write me off until March 5th but if this continues I will be asking about being wrote off at my appointment on Friday... I am not sleeping which is making work more stressful ugh.. 

Lou- I am not sure... I know when my niece did that it was because she wasn't getting enough milk so her mom stopped and switched to formula but I am sure there are probably more than one reason a baby would do that...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Lou, sorry you had a bad night. Is he vomiting? It could be a bit of reflux or a belly ache maybe.


----------



## camishantel

so just heard from the Dr. and I am anemic and dehydrated ( I have no idea how I drink about 2 gallons of water a day) so looks like Friday will be my last day at work.. I was trying to get to March 5th but don't think they will let me go that long now... hmmmph... and I did not sleep well at all last night... I had a very strange and bad dream... my brother and I were on a raft (like you would use in a pool and it was yellow) but we were in the middle of the ocean... we were watching dolphins and whales then this whale came up and pushed our raft super fast to the other side of the ocean so we had no idea where we were... then I had started bleeding a little so went to hospital in whatever town we were in and had 2 nurses.. one was Janelle's mom (off teen mom 2) the other was supposed to be a really nice redhead.. she stuck this thing in me to listen for heartbeat and told me sorry I can only hear your heartbeat and don't hear the baby moving but I could hear it and could see on the monitor that there was one heartbeat really fast and knew it was the babies and she said no your baby has died deal with it.. then I woke up and thank God Caleb was kicking and squirming... he is quite now but I was scared to death...


----------



## kcw81

hi guys! lou sorry about ben! do you think there is trouble with your milk supply or his latching on? did he ever get a full feed last night? how frustrating! he needs to get a good meal in if possible, maybe keep trying or do you do bottle at all? you could give him a bottle so he gets a full meal and can sleep and then try the boob again when he wakes hungry?


----------



## SBB

Lou did you decide to go to the docs? 

Sammuel slept terribly. Am going to give him bottle tonight... See if it helps him go 3-4 hours. He doesn't seem to take a full feed so is waking up constantly wanting more :( 

X x x 

Cami hope you sleep better tonight...


----------



## kcw81

yeah Suz that sucks about not being able to give a full feeding sometimes. that is one thing I love about the bottle, the control. but definitely am not getting the same bonding you get with the BFing.


----------



## SBB

There's not that much bonding casey, he falls asleep then I do!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Do you do skin on skin Casey? That is as good as bf-ing for bonding. Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- no he never did a feed- just screamed or tried to feed for about 9 hours! Not a single feed or wink of sleep for either of us!!

Health visitor came and he was all better!!! Feeding like a pro by lunch time and has been absolutely fine all day! She checked my latch and said it's perfect. She thinks I've got too much milk which is what I thought too- when I get a let down it sprays out everywhere ridiculously!! 

Anyway it hasn't seemed to bother him all day today..... Until now!!!! Back we are in bed and he's screaming and going mental again!! I have no idea what's wrong with the boy!! :nope:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi ladies. Went to the dr today and Gunner is still breech...which turns out to kinda be a good thing cause my placenta has moved but the wrong way and is now covering my cervix. So we will keep watching it but Gunner may end up being a csection baby. He has gained 1lb in the past 2 weeks just like he was suppose to and is 5lbs 4oz right now...good weight I think. 

I haven't read back but I do hope all of you are well.. Lou I did read about little Ben and sounds like Colic to me...it only bothered my little brother at night. BUt I really hope they figure it out and you get some rest soon. XX


----------



## Britt11

hi ladies, just wanted to drop by and say hello and I am still around just shattered. I try to keep up with the posts whenever I can but just knackered when I do get a chance to get onto bnb so havent been posting much.
thanks for asking about me Casey, doing well, just work is absolutely nuts and I had to work the long weekend :wacko: I send my boss back on a plane tomorrow to Toronto so things should settle a bit and then I basically will be very busy up until I go on mat leave. Oh well, its worth it.

how are our lovely mommies? Lou, hope you get some rest and Ben is feeling better. 

Cami and Sandi, thinking of you ladies, make sure you take it easy.

Caz- how are you hon? you need to come join us asap!!!!

Verna- how are you feeling love? sorry I havent written, i truly havent had a free moment to myself but I hope to catch up with you soon. Hope your family is still pampering you :hugs:

okay off to bed now

talk soon
:hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls! 

I hope everyone is getting some rest! I read some had a bad night's sleep. Jackson would have a good night followed by a bad night (or several) when he was younger. He woke up at 5a this morning screaming his head off, so we had an early start today! I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## babyloulou

Well girls Ben slept for exactly half an hour last night! I got 20 minutes sleep all night! All he did was feed and scream!! :-( OH rang the midwife this morning and she said it is totally normal for a 2 week old!! :-( I am now officially a zombie!!


----------



## SBB

Aw lou :( it does get better... Although not much :dohh: 

I don't want to treat you like an idiot but have you tried: 

Swaddling? I find it works sometimes, a bit!
Dummy? Sammuel screams but eventually takes it and it calms him
Putting something you've been wearing in his Moses basket so he can smell you 
Wearing Stes clothes so he can't only smell milk when you hold him. 

You could try pumping to get rid of some of the excess milk. I often squirt sammuel in the face with mine too :haha: 

I hate making suggestions incase people think 'yeh as if i didn't think of that, does she think I'm an idiot?!!! :dohh:'

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw Lou, sounds like he's right smack dab in the middle of a growth spurt! There is light at the end of the tunnel...it will only last for a day or two and many babies will then sleep a lot after it's all over as that's when they grow...I so hope this is the case for you and Ben. :hugs: I remember how hard it is!!


----------



## kcw81

oh god lou! that poor baby must be so tired and you too! I wonder if its something in your diet, the milk causing him gassiness. have you wondered if maybe you should cut dairy or spicy foods out? have you mastered the burping yet? ITs kind of hard to really get the baby burped but once he gets the belches out he feels better... just suggestions I don't know what it is! has he been fully fed yet now that it has been a day since I last asked you?

Jimmy is starting to do 4 -4.5 hour sleep increments at night and I am so happy and hope it continues!! I have been giving him slightly bigger feeds so I think that helps, and his stretches between feedings have been a little longer, going from lots of 2.5 hour stretches to more 3 to 3.5 hour stretches during the day. I hope this continues because soon I Think the 4 hour increments at night will just stretch out to maybe 6 and I can move back into DHs bed maybe! except for the pumping which I still have to get up for every 3 to 4 hours. anyway I don't know if this will last I hope I don't jinx it.

I didn't read back too far so how is everyone? Hows pearl and Samm and Lilli? 

Sandi are you ok with a C section maybe happening?


----------



## kcw81

Sorry I didn't mean to leave other babies out! MArg how is JAx doing? And Lou sorry I also feel like Suz I don't know if we are being annoying giving you suggestions if you are like already doing them!


----------



## babyloulou

Don't be silly- I need all the suggestions I can get!! :haha:

He hates being swaddled though- he doesn't rest until he's got himself out of the swaddle! He also won't take a dummy or bottle at all! I've bought 4 different types so far and he just won't take them! 

One of the main problems is that each feed takes about an hour and a half- it doesn't leave much time for gaps in-between! :dohh:

Casey- yes he fed and slept normally all yesterday - then back to no sleep and screaming on the breast all last night again. Now today he is back to normal feeding and sleeping again!! It's just night times he has the problem with x


----------



## kcw81

God lou an hour and a half is a long ass time to spend feeding him, he needs to eat again in like 60 mins once you are done!! that leaves you AND him not time to sleep or do anything! thats got to change hopefully he will get quicker on the boob. why does it take so long?


----------



## SBB

It couLd be colic lou. Have you read about giving babies rooibos tea? We might try it https://ezinearticles.com/?TEA-for-TWO,-For-BABY-and-YOU!&id=5245

Sorry will reply to everyone in a bit. My sister has just turned up in a really bad mood. I'm knackered I could do without her being a stroppy cow! :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello!!

Lou, sorry Ben was difficult last night. I had a few nights like that with Lili... Unfortunately nothing helped that I can work out... She just stopped doing it one night. I hope Ben settles soon. 

I went to the health clinic today. Lili is now a whopping 6lbs 4oz :rofl: she's followin the curve, she's just under the first line! HV was less than useless. She told me I should top up with formula as she's still so little... Despite the consultant, MW and other (nicer) HV saying it wasn't necessary!! I asked her how much I should give her and she said "whatever she'll take"... And i didn't get a straight answer to my question about how often I should do it!!! Grrrr... I then asked her about the Gaviscon/constipation. I explained that I had stopped giving the Gaviscon as she was visibly in discomfort from straining. She said "oh you shouldn't stop it until she's reviewed by a doctor"... Eh?! So I just let my little girl get more and more bunged up and in pain?!! Get lost! Aaaaannnnndddd.... Rant over! :haha:

I bought one of those hilarious hands free pumping bras... I showed Joe and he said "you've never been more unattractive to me!!" :rofl: I might take a photo and post it to cheer you all up.... I look like a crazy lady! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Haha jess I want to see a photo!! 

So are you going to give her formula? The woman sounds useless! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess sammuel weighs twice as much as lili :rofl: I'd love for them to meet!!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

No, not going to give her formula just yet... My sister didn't get on to the line until she was 13 weeks so I'm really not concerned... After all we called her Lili so we could call her Lili little legs!! :rofl: can't believe Sammuel is twice her size! Haha :)

If I can convince Joe to look at me with the hands free pump on I'll get him to take a photo for you!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

I agree you shouldn't give her formula yet. When I was ill and my supply was fooked we gave sammuel some and it made him stink and have loads more tummy pains :( maybe he just wasn't used to it but I don't want to give him any more! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Double post


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, an hour and a half?! Good night! That is a long time to feed...he will get more efficient as he gets older, but I think I just stopped Jackson after a while. Can you hear him actualyl swallowing...it sounds like the c in cat when they do it. Jax would stop eating and just suck for comfort and that's when I would break the latch and be done with it. It's good to let them comfort suck a little in the beginning but you are not a human pacifier! It will wear you down!!

Casey, Jackson is doing very well...just went and did some shopping for him and we had a great time!

Jess, I havea hands free pumping bra too...OH always looks at me funny when I'm being milked...LoL


----------



## Peach Blossom

Poor Sammuel. If she were losing weight then I would give it to her, but she's gaining weight so I'm not worried! Plus formula is fooking expensive compared to breast milk! Haha


----------



## TySonNMe

Jess, as long as she is gaining I wouldn't worry either!


----------



## kcw81

I use that that method for hands free pumping with the hair bands, did you guys take a look at that? it works really well. but yeah, I tell DH to LOOK AWAY when I am pumping, I do not want him to have that image ingrained in his head!! 

https://www.kellymom.com/bf/pumping/hands-free-pumping.html

Jess what a confusing thing tohave people telling you all these different suggestions with the formula and gavison. I would hate if Jimmy was consitpated so whatever you can do to avoid that do it!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo... I might try the hairband thing when I don't have time to put the bra on! I'm going to continue with the Gaviscon, just not as frequently and give her a little water between feeds. I'll ask the doctor on Friday when we have our check up. Not straight forward this lark is it?!


----------



## Peach Blossom

We had a day of EBay deliveries today... We got an Avent digital bottle warmer and a mobile for Lili's cot... Both half price!! :happydance:

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...-Philips AVENT Digital Bottle and Food Warmer

https://https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3486511.htm?_$ja=tsid:11527%7Ccc:%7Cprd:3486511%7Ccat:toys+and+games+%2F+pre-school+toys+%2F+baby+toys+%2F


----------



## kcw81

what a good deal Jess! the bottle warmer should be so handy so you can have one ready to go immediately. the baby does not like to wait when he is hungry!


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> hi ladies, just wanted to drop by and say hello and I am still around just shattered. I try to keep up with the posts whenever I can but just knackered when I do get a chance to get onto bnb so havent been posting much.
> thanks for asking about me Casey, doing well, just work is absolutely nuts and I had to work the long weekend :wacko: I send my boss back on a plane tomorrow to Toronto so things should settle a bit and then I basically will be very busy up until I go on mat leave. Oh well, its worth it.
> 
> how are our lovely mommies? Lou, hope you get some rest and Ben is feeling better.
> 
> Cami and Sandi, thinking of you ladies, make sure you take it easy.
> 
> Caz- how are you hon? you need to come join us asap!!!!
> 
> Verna- how are you feeling love? sorry I havent written, i truly havent had a free moment to myself but I hope to catch up with you soon. Hope your family is still pampering you :hugs:
> 
> okay off to bed now
> 
> talk soon
> :hugs:

i no britt will do this month i hope ha ha x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Hey ladies! Just stopping by to say hi! Trying to keep busy! Hubs comes home tonight after 5 loooooong days. :) we r all happy about that!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

kcw81 said:


> oh god lou! that poor baby must be so tired and you too! I wonder if its something in your diet, the milk causing him gassiness. have you wondered if maybe you should cut dairy or spicy foods out? have you mastered the burping yet? ITs kind of hard to really get the baby burped but once he gets the belches out he feels better... just suggestions I don't know what it is! has he been fully fed yet now that it has been a day since I last asked you?
> 
> Jimmy is starting to do 4 -4.5 hour sleep increments at night and I am so happy and hope it continues!! I have been giving him slightly bigger feeds so I think that helps, and his stretches between feedings have been a little longer, going from lots of 2.5 hour stretches to more 3 to 3.5 hour stretches during the day. I hope this continues because soon I Think the 4 hour increments at night will just stretch out to maybe 6 and I can move back into DHs bed maybe! except for the pumping which I still have to get up for every 3 to 4 hours. anyway I don't know if this will last I hope I don't jinx it.
> 
> I didn't read back too far so how is everyone? Hows pearl and Samm and Lilli?
> 
> Sandi are you ok with a C section maybe happening?

I am anxious about it. I had my other 3 natural and I am scared of the pain after. I know I was a big wuss after my TR. LOL And I think I have a pretty high pain tolerance but maybe not. I just want what is best and safest for Gunner of course. The rest I will just deal with. The dr said we will talk more about it Monday at my next appt. 

:flower: Hello everyone!!


----------



## lisaf

hey everyone!


----------



## laura6914

Morning All. I have scanned the posts.

Lou: Shae whent through a stage like that but through the day not the night. He had colic. He sceamed constantly and i was reduced to tears. Phils mom had to come down for a few hours just so i could sleep. Maybe try infacol? I havent used it but i heard it can be a god send.

How are we all today? I forgot to say, i got Shae weighed last wednesday when he was 4 months old to the day. 16lb 11oz :shock: :shock: :shock: I can not believe it. My neice didnt weigh this much until she was 9 MONTHS! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! I've woken up with a stinking headache and a really bad cramping belly ache... :( only comfortable way to be is lying down... Can't be anything I've eaten as Joe has eaten everything I have... Gonna be tough when Joe goes out for a meeting later. 

Laura, can't believe Shae's 4 months!! 16lbs, good going Shae!! :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

morning hun. Oh thats not good :hugs: May be AF looming :shrug: Have you had aperiod yet since having lili?

I know, he is a right little porker. he has nearly outgrew his 3-6 month clothes :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! Well I gave in last night and co-slept with Ben! He slept for 4 hours straight! :shock: So I feel miles better today! He's still doing his screaming on the breast this morning though! :shrug: Apparently my latch is perfect- god knows what's making him do it! :shrug: 

Jess- sorry you have a bad belly :hugs: It could be AF like Laura says?? The breast feeding specialist told me that breastfeeding only works as contraception and preventing periods if it's totally exclusive and you don't ever express instead (not sure why?? :shrug:) 

Laura- I'm with you on the big baby thing! Ben is in 0-3 months babygrows. The newborn never fit him and he's grown out of the upto 1mth size! So he's in 0-3mths at 17 days old!! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

No, don't think it's AF... The cramps are higher.. Just under rib cage... Must be a bit of a bug or something. :( I didn't know that expressing didn't have the same effect on periods as bf-ing... I wonder why?! 

Lili isn't even in to the newborn clothes yet!! :rofl: she'd look like a right midget next to all your boys!!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not sure Jess- but when I went to the breastfeeding class they said never think you are covered fertility wise unless you are breastfeeding every single feed. They also said missing a feed at all (ie. If baby is ill and sleeps through a feed time) can be enough to make you fertile again!?!? :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Oh my god Sammuel is 13lbs already - he'll surely be more than 16lbs at 4 months so he'll be HUGE!! 

Jess sorry you feel crappy :hugs: 

Sammuel was screaming last night too til I let him sleep next to me. Think we went to sleep about 1am then up once in the night and up at 8am so not bad!!! 
Are you gonna get a co sleep bed then lou? I think I am. I hope he'll go in it. I need to sort of have my arm around him to get him to sleep so will have to start doing that in the co sleeper then gradually move away! 

I wonder why if you pump you get period/pregnant?! Maybe something to do with hormones? 

Where's Ellen? I want to know about her dirty weekend!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I might get one Suz yes. Hes not bothered about me having my arm round him or anything- he just wants to be on his side instead of his back! :shrug: Which bed are you getting? Which bed do you have Jess? X

Yeah come on Ellen-give us the dirt......


----------



## SBB

God that's so weird about pumping or missing one feed affecting it! 

I don't know which one to get Lou... They're so expensive and we don't have much money! There's one on amazon for £80 ish but it's a bit skank and doesn't come with a real mattress... :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess' co sleeper is lovely I want it! X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's the bed nest from the NCT website... Expensive, but defo worth while!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls! Jackson and I are spending another day together as his daycare teacher was sick and back-up was full. Wow Laura, nearly 17 pounds! Jackson had outgrown his 6 month clothes and its now wearing 9 months and 12 months. Our next appointment is March 9...I'm excited to see how much he had grown since the end of January.


----------



## Onelildream

Hi all!
Laura, Suz- I adore fat babies! Mine get all chunky like that too! I love baby rolls and big bellies!

Hubs is finally home from Denver, but he brought home the flu. I reckon we'll all have it in a few days. :/ no fun. Of course we made out and dtd which totally screwed myself. I'm sure I'm next. :(


----------



## babyloulou

Aww no Chel- don't get poorly! :-( How rubbish! I hope the bug passes you by :hugs:

Suz- Is it the Bed Nest Jess has got? This one.... https://www.nctshop.co.uk/The-bednest-alongside-cot/productinfo/4364/ ???? That's the one I'm eyeing up! It's so expensive though! :-(


----------



## camishantel

I think I am going back to bed and it is only 1030am... i am not feeling well today..


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Cami :-( I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Ellen- I see you!!!! :hi: How was your weekend? x


----------



## Smile4me

Yes, Ellen how are you .... DETAILS.... DETAILS....


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Verna- how are you feeling hun? xx


----------



## SBB

Glad hubby is home Chell but don't get the flu!! Hope he is better soon :hugs: 

Cami hope you feel better. 

hey Verna, how are you gorgeous? 

Yep Lou that's the one - gorgeous isn't it!! But we can't afford it :( BOOOO!!! 

Yay Ellen I see you too :D we want the dirt :haha: 

Danny has been making it quite clear today he's ready to :sex: :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

haha Suz are you gonna give it to him? good luck!

Hi everyone! 

Chell so glad lars is home but sorry about the flu! why'd you kiss him you are crazy! you want the flu!

Hi Verna getting excited for friday?

Jimmy did pretty well again last night, two pretty long sleep stretches of 4 or so hours each. I feel so good getting more rest but hoping sleeping too long at night for me doesn't mess up my milk supply. I make sure to make up for it with super long pumping when I wake up and then more frequent during the day. DH and I need a date or something because I feel like I only see him for like 3 hours at night and we don't even really get a chance to hang out! I think I just feel like I am not talking to barely anyone all day and then he comes home and not really talking too much because I am busy with the baby or eating dinner or whatever and then its time for bed. I probably just need to call my sister more often to get talk time with someone. I don't feel like joining a mommy group or anything though, at least not right now cuz I don't feel like leaving the house or meeting new people!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, that's the one Lou, we got it at a discount rate for some reason... What about trying something like this? https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d.html/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/278-8169729-4180133?a=B001B9ETTM

I'm feeling RUBBISH... all achy and my skin is all hypersensitive... :(


----------



## Smile4me

*Ladies, Ladies, Ladies*
PUt the baby down for a nap:crib:
Put away those nursing bras, maternity night gowns (moo moo's) :mamafy:
And let's declare tonight the *CLOMID WOMAN DTD NIGHT*!! 

Each one of you get out those candles, pull out the push up bras, carni acts...juggle those balls:juggle: 

and GET IT ON!!!:sex:


----------



## kcw81

ha ha verna thanks for the pep talk from a true horndogger. you know what I hate to say this but even though DTD was really good this past weekend for me and DH I don't feel like it got us back to bonded or whatever all the way, like in the past usually DTD gets us sort of back together after a long week, like back to being intimate and the effects usually last the rest of the week but this time I Felt like it was sort of just sex and and I left still feeling a bit needy in the affection area. I prob just need to tell DH to hug me more and pay more attention to me but he is busy!


----------



## Smile4me

Yes Casey tell him or take matters in to your own hands... I will tell dh if I feel like I need affection.. I have no problem speaking my feelings but demand it darn it!
Do a little foreplay turn on the music put on a little nighty leave the lights just so he can see your silhouette and make him want it hun.. the more you tease him the more he will want to please you too! YOur feelings are completely normal Casey, your hormones are all over the place, you've just given birth and now you want the spark back sooo take matters into your own hands babe!


----------



## kcw81

haha thanks for the advice verna. you are so proactive about these things! me and DH are weird though and we aren't like normal couples who do it spontaneously. we always have to "schedule" the dtd ahead of time or dh won't want to do it! he is almost 40 now and his libido has gone down a lot so thats partly to blame. all he likes to do at night after work is have a couple beers and eat and go off to bed! seriously we have to schedule it and theres not a thing I can do about it. anyway even if I just got more hugs and him actually talking to me and asking me stuff and listening to me for half an hour would be good.


----------



## Smile4me

Put a beer between your legs!!!:haha:

Seriously it sounds like your situation is different hun but only you have control over having your needs met and it sounds like you just need to "schedule" some time to fulfill your needs :) lol I love ya Casey it will work out hun :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

thanks verna :hugs: I feel weird having these needy feelings, I never felt needy before and the situation has only changed in that there is a baby, I am doing exactly as I have done before staying home all day and such. yuck! don't want to be needy!


----------



## lisaf

aw Casey... I understand about the planning thing.... we're not very spontaneous. I felt like DTD when we were trying to get pregnant took all the specialness out of it... it was just an act. I think thats why I haven't been interested at all while pregnant... its like sex became about getting pregnant and nothing else and now that I'm pregnant there's no point to it.

Verna - :rofl: PMSL @ the beer between the legs!!!


----------



## NurseKel

Casey, as you know I felt much the same way with my DH. It wasn't all about sex but more about our closeness and bonding. Our weekend away really did wonders for us. I feel like we are back on the same page, communicating and working as a team again. Babies are a lot of work and demand so much of our attention it's easy to become consumed.
Hi to all my Clomid girls! Been keeping up as usual just not posting so much. Lol


----------



## NurseKel

Oh yeah....Cade is five months today!!! I can't believe how fast it has flown by. His newest milestone is discovering he can sit by himself if he puts his hands down. And....he's trying to wave bye already! Lol


----------



## babyloulou

Wow 5 months Kel!! :shock: That's flown by! I can remember you getting your BFP like it was yesterday! :shock:

Jess- I've ordered a Bed Nest! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm full of spots i dont even get spots only 1 when af is jew and had cramping for 2 days hope this is :bfp: signs x x x


----------



## SBB

FX caz! 

Yay for the bednest lou - I'm jealous! :haha: 

Ok. So we DTD!! to be honest, it was really uncomfortable/painful.. And now I feel like my insides are going to fall out it all aches really badly! Hardly worth it for about a minute of :sex: (it's been a very long time!!!) :rofl: 

I asked him if it was like throwing a sausage up an alley way and he said no it felt normal :shrug: 

Think it just hurt because of the prolapse... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Suz, sausage up an alley... Haha. Sorry it was uncomfortable dtd... I'm no where near being ready to dtd... Neither is OH though I don't think. 

Lou, good one on the bed nest... Hope master Ben likes it!! :) 

Still feeling rough... Hope Lili doesn't get this!


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! Suz I just pissed myself! Honest to god had to run to the loo - sausage up an alley!

Well Im back and we had a wonderful weekend away, thanks for all your well wishes. Pearl was super good, even let us have some time alone in the hot tub, the boozing was FABULOUS! I got nicely whammed on saturday night at the gorgeous bar, and BF is FABBO for a hangover Ive found.........I should ve been ill on Sunday but wasnt at all - just starvign hungry! Hardest part of the weekend drinking was pumping and dumping alcoboob juice.

Had lots of nice intimate moments. slightly concerned tho as hubby has learnt a few new tricks in the past 8 weeks lol! And it was nice, and normal and I think it was only so thansk to some dutch courage cos before I started drinkin my champers I was vricking myself! 

Aww and we went to this super award winning fish restaurant called the Wenselydale Heifer and the old man who owned it came over with a gorgeous teddy bear for madam, we'd only been in there two minutes and he had fallen for her. Bless!


----------



## babyloulou

Sounds like a lovely weekend Ellen!! Glad you had such a nice time! :thumbup: So are you NTNP too? Or did you use something? Come on you've got to tell us what his new tricks are........ :winkwink:

Suz- "sausage up an alley"!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Well I can tell u we now want a power shower with a seat in! And that foreplay and sex just for the hell of it and not ttc is goooooooooooooooooooooood! hahaha xxx

Forgot to say I hope Jess and Cami are better soon xxx Oh and Pearl is now 12lbs yikes, no wonder my arms hurt! x


----------



## babyloulou

Nice!! :winkwink: :thumbup:


----------



## camishantel

My crib has been delivered... now for Saturday when my stepdad is going to put it together..


----------



## Onelildream

Kc- I wish I knew it was the flu or I wouldn't have kissed him! It was just a cold last night.

Verna-how ya feelin sweetie? R u back to work so soon?

Jess- hope u feel better soon and lil doesn't get it!

Suz- u crack me up alleygirl.

Ugh, does anyone else just want the day over already?! I sure do.


----------



## camishantel

I need more time in my day today.. I have too much to do...


----------



## babyloulou

Are you feeling ill now Chell? Or do you reckon you might have escaped the lurgy? Xx

AFM- I wish I knew why Ben screams at night during feeding! :shrug: He's doing it again now :cry: He's been fine all day!!! It's a real distressed scream! :cry: :nope:


----------



## camishantel

oh lou sorry to hear that hun.. I wish I could help..


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh shoot Lou! Thats really odd to be so consistant! Pearls done it every now and then when she was ickle but now just had the odd winge during the day when she's needing an uber poo! Is it that perhaps??

Right boobing and bed for me - just spent £100 quid on brandalley so Im knackered lol! x


----------



## SBB

Ellen your weekend sounds lovely! Glad you had some good :sex:!!

Lou I wonder if it's colic? I don't know what else it might be :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I'm thinking it must be Suz!? :shrug: Although it's only late at night and only while actually on the boob!?

What did you buy from BA Ellen? X


----------



## SBB

I think that can be symptoms of colic though, but I could be wrong. It's definitely worse at evening / night for most babies... 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou I found this article on Colic for you. Its really current and kinds sounds like what your describing with Ben. I hope it helps...XX

https://www.medicinenet.com/colic/article.htm


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- if it's not colic, which it sounds like it might be, maybe it's reflux? My kids had that and were very irritable especially when feeding or after feeding. Does he arch his back? Or clench down like he's doing crunches?

We're not sick, well the kids and I. Not yet, anyway. I give it a few days and we'll get it. Not looking forward to that! Hubs is dead tho. He's like a zombie. Or maybe like he's still in Denver!


----------



## lisaf

Ugh, wish I could offer advice on the babies stuff... I'm just switching back and forth between plugging my ears and going 'la la la' and taking copious notes :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Sandi - I've just had a read. It may well be that- I think a trip to the docs might be in order just to rule out anything else too xx


----------



## babyloulou

Chel- no he doesn't do any of that really! He doesn't even flex his legs or clench his hands or anything. He just screams (although it's more like a shouting cry really as his face doesnt go red or out of breath or anything) and hits me with his hands and feet. Then he'll stop and feed again. He tends to do it for a couple of hours on and off then he just completely stops again!! :shrug:

Lisa- you've got all this to come..... :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I hope it at least gave you some insight as to maybe which direction to go when you talk to your dr and you can tell him what he does and doesn't do as far as classic colic symptoms. 

I know I don't post much but mainly cause again...I just don't always know what to say. LOL. Its been so long since I have had a baby...my baby will 8 soon.


----------



## NurseKel

I'm right there with you Sandi. My baby is seven and honesty it has been like starting over. I feel like a new parent at times. Mainly because my kiddos are night and day. Cade has a completely different temperament and personality than Shalie had as a baby.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I know...I don't even know what to expect with this one. I am anxious about him. My other 3 were easy babies so I am praying Gunner will be the same.


----------



## NurseKel

Well I by no means can complain about Cade because he is pretty easy over all but I will say Shalie was less clingy and demanding. She was so content and really entertained herself where Cade constantly wants all your attention. I hope that doesn't sound mean. Lol


----------



## lisaf

Sooooo excited!!!! My dad bought me the car seat I wanted :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: It was the expensive one I really wanted but didn't think anyone would buy for me :haha:

I was jumping up and down and squealing when I came home and saw the box!!! :)
Now I just have to get it installed in my car so I know it fits in case I have to return it and pick a different brand/model.
(Its the Peg Perego Primo Viaggio SIP 30-30)


----------



## lisaf

First ever official bump pic.. This is from Jan 6th... felt I looked just fat..
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Zoopictures017.jpg
then this is from about 2 weeks ago (I'm smoothing out the flab on top, lol... I still have a 'B' bump
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/misc002-1.jpg


----------



## lisaf

and just for fun, here is my traditional 'trying out baby stuff by putting the dog in it' picture with my new carseat :haha:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/misc012.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LIsa great bump!! And love the dog in the car seat. LOL 

Kel no that didn't sound mean...I think that is just how boys are. I defiantely think Dylan demanded way more attention than my girls did.


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy 5 months Cade!

I hope this is it for you Caz!

Your weekend sounds wonderful Ellen!

Big hugs Lou...sounds like a bit of colic to me too. :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

lisaf said:


> Ugh, wish I could offer advice on the babies stuff... I'm just switching back and forth between plugging my ears and going 'la la la' and taking copious notes :haha:

haha lisa thats pretty funny! congrats on getting such a nice carseat! love the doggy in it!

Kel you don't sound mean at all! Just honest - nobody wants their baby to be too clingy all the time do they? unless they want to do nothing but hold him 24-7 and have the rest of the household implode from neglect!


----------



## kcw81

SBB said:


> FX caz!
> 
> Ok. So we DTD!! to be honest, it was really uncomfortable/painful.. And now I feel like my insides are going to fall out it all aches really badly! Hardly worth it for about a minute of :sex: (it's been a very long time!!!) :rofl:
> 
> I asked him if it was like throwing a sausage up an alley way and he said no it felt normal :shrug:
> 
> Think it just hurt because of the prolapse...
> 
> X x x

HAHA suz!! you are fricking funny! sausage up an alley way!! sorry it wasn't so fun - maybe when your deal heals up down there - and also I think Danny needs to step it up and do more foreplay so you enjoy it!


----------



## kcw81

Ellen just read your post about your weekend, glad you had fun! Sounds like you were pretty kinky in the shower! Wow its nice to know your old dog can learn new tricks, where did you ever find this Paul?


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Newcastle Casey hahahaha! He is a very good guy, and soppy as it is - my soulmate in every way xxx

Lou - I bought a few outfits for Pearl,some neutral baby stuff for Pauls sisters baby due in July, some pressie for my aunties bdays that are nxt month then a top and 2 pairs of sunglasses for me - I am SUPER fussy over glasses so HAD to get 2 pairs hahaha!Oh and some vases and candles for home. Soem great savings on at the mo as they have a clearance section - its fab!

Well I hope its not colic for Ben but kinda hope it is then u know whats wrong iykwim!

Pearls been odd the past few days/nights - not sure if its a growth spurt but shes leaving at least an oz every feed, and sleepin loads. Apart from that shes fab, full of smiles and talking away. Its just odd the other stuff..................Opinions on postcards please! x

Oh and Pauls got a telephone interview for IBM tomorrow - FX for us girls cos its more cashola and Im hankering to be SAHM! x


----------



## laura6914

morning all :wave:
Oh wow ellen, you have had a right shopping spree :thumbup:
Lou i hope Ben is a bit better. Have you got a Drs appt?

Well girls look at my ticker. AF is 4 days late :blush:
xx


----------



## SBB

YAy good luck Paul! Not sure about pearl but probably a growth spurt - don't think our big babies need to grow any more!!! 

Yay on the car seat Lisa - love the dog in it pic and the bump pic! 

Lou his behaviour sounds like what sammuel does when he's hungry... But that doesn't make sense really since he does it while feeding!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh my god Laura TEST!!!!


----------



## laura6914

going to pick one up late when i pop into town. I tested at CD23 but BFN so may have been too early. Not getting m hopes up though. 

Hows little sammuel doing chick?
Are you still making those 3D picture things hun or have to stopped now?

xxx


----------



## SBB

Are you excited if you're pregnant? I would be!! We are going to ntnp but as I'm BF it's highly unlikely :shrug: 

Eek you have to let us know IMMEDIATELY!!! 

Yep I'm starting to make the pics again :D I'm going to make a new design one over the next couple of days hopefully if I have time :) 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Yaah ill be super excited. There will be a 1 year age gap between the 2 wich is nice. CANT WAIT to do the whole labour again. I LOVED it. :rofl: Ill remember i said that when i actually have to do it though. :rofl:

Ah fab. Can you do jungle animals. Im re designing shaes room when we move in to the new house in jungle animals. 

xxx


----------



## SBB

Lol I can't believe that's what you're excited about!! Crazy lady :rofl: although it was exciting I suppose looking back. But at the time it was awful for me... Def won't be looking forward to that bit!! 

Yep can do jungle animals, that's what I did for lou. I'll post some pics but if you go onto www.ZannaBoo.co.uk it'll take you to my etsy shop and there's some pics there of it in one of the listings x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Flippin heck Laura! hahahaha Im so excited for you in a crazy lunatic way hahahaha!

Thanks suz xxx I just told Paul I would be happy to be a kept woman and he said he wants me to be so we can get cracking on number 2!

Yay for the pics too suz! Im just typing up the inners for our thank you cards........Im only half way through and its taken me 2 hours - she got SOOOOOO spolit!


----------



## laura6914

oh Suz i love it. Whats the prices on them? I dont want a huge one. Just a medium size one. Ill have to show phil.
My labour wasnt to bad to be fair. I went 12 hours without gas and air. But come 13 hours in i was so tired and exhausted i had an epi so i could sleep.
If all goes well next time i want a water birth. as long as the next ones heart rate doesnt drop like shaes did.

I know Elen i think we are crazy. lol. Cant wait though an watching 1 born everymin doesnt help. lol.

Shae has slept for hours and through his half 10 feed. :dohh: i need to get to towm to post some stuff i sold on EBay and get a test.

Talking about EBay i sold my clothes that im never going to get back into. I made £90 off 11 items. :yipee:


----------



## SBB

God I am still writing thank you cards too - we got some nice ones printed with his photos on... Had to do about 50!! :D lots of lovely generous people... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Good going on the clothes Laura... :D 
I think I'd have an epi next time. Don't know why I didn't! 

I can't remember what the prices are :haha: it's all in $ on etsy, but a small one which is 24x24 is about £65 I think, and a large which is 52x52cm is about £100. They do look better large though (I'm not just saying that, they're much harder to make and I prefer making smaller ones but they don't have the same impact).... 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

as its Phils pennies ill show and ask him when he comes home. :thumbup:

I loved the epi but would have prefered not to have one if i could have helped it. The little mite got stuck though and didnt want to come out. :haha:


----------



## SBB

Yeh sammuel was stuck too - I think that's why it was so painful. Bank to back and head at an angle :dohh: I think perhaps if I'd had an epi I wouldn't have been so traumatised afterwards. Can you literally not feel anything? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I could still feel everything after the epi Suz- it just stopped my back hurting so much. I could still feel all the contractions xx


----------



## SBB

Really? Did it still hurt when pushing? 

How was babbit Ben last night? 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

im back. got 2 tests just not sure when to do them. :shrug:
I could still feel everything to Suz. It just took the edge off thats all. God send it was.


----------



## laura6914

well i caved and tested. 
:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow!!! Congrats Laura!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## laura6914

thanks hun. I am absolutely shitting myself.
It really hasnt sunk in yet. 
xx


----------



## TySonNMe

How exciting...Shae and baby #2 could have the same birthday?!


----------



## SBB

Oh my god!!!!!! Congratulations! :happydance: :happydance: woohoo!!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Does phil know yet?
X x x


----------



## laura6914

yeah told phil my dad and sister. All over the moon. Im the one panicking. :rofl:
Im due on my birthday-31st October. 
My nan is going to kill me though. She is very old fashioned. But.... im 24, will be 25, have a house, phil has a good job and i have a happy and healthy son so who can critasize? :shrug:
I need to get a digi to believe it. The line isnt that dark but you can clearly see it. 

xxx


----------



## SBB

It's so cool am so happy for you!! What is shaes DOB?

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry it's in your ticker :dohh: they could share a bday then!! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

i think this one willl be late to. My neices b'day is the 8th November so could share hers. lol.
My sister gets married the 1st October and im her maid of honour. lol. She had a bit of a moan about that but is happy for me. lol.

xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey, That's Jackson's birthday - November 8th! A wonderful day to be born IMO! Are you hoping for a girl this time?


----------



## NurseKel

Laura....super congrats! I have always thought having babies so close together would be so tough but I also know we make it through whatever we're given as life's challenges. I am jealous bc I really want another one but bc of the home/kids situation I'm very hesitant. 
So happy for you! How do you feel about going through another summer pregnant? Lol


----------



## laura6914

TySonNMe said:


> Hey, That's Jackson's birthday - November 8th! A wonderful day to be born IMO! Are you hoping for a girl this time?

I would love a girl, but honestly as long as the baby is healthy thats all that matters. 

Thanks Kel hun. Im pertified if im honest but as you say, we always manage. Have no choice really. The more im thinkin about it that more excited im getting. 
I know, i said to phil earlier, SHIT its summer soon and im going to be hot, irritable and HUGE again. :rofl: We go on holiday in July as well. Only to the lake district for a week. 

xx


----------



## Britt11

laura6914 said:


> well i caved and tested.
> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :shock: :shock: :shock:

oh how exciting congrats Laura!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
yeah I have someone active on this thread that is behind me now :hugs:
thats wonderful, I have already thinking about wanting a second hee hee...maybe I should focus on this pregnancy first.

How are you beautiful ladies? my work email is down, so I get to surf :thumbup:

I am 22 weeks today and a Papaya yeah!


----------



## laura6914

lol im sure there will be a few BFPs popping up soon, ive got a feeling. 
YEY on the email crash. You get to stay on here. :yipee:
xx


----------



## Smile4me

Yay congrats Laura that is Fantastic!
and throw some of that baby dust my way hun... I know I probably shouldn't have but dtd last night... I couldn't help myself, my dh took me out since I have been stuck in the house for 7 days in sweats and t-shirts... got all dolled up and went out for dinner and all I could think about was getting back home....:haha: Now wouldnt that be Fab if I got pregnant naturally... ahhhhh sigh!


----------



## kcw81

holy shit laura! congrats!! wow! I can't wait to hear about your pregnancy with a small baby already in tow! try to hang out on here more often and let us know the latest in your preggo!! and throw some baby dust to verna please!!!

were you guys trying?


----------



## laura6914

vern im sending you all the baby dust in the world. i honestly believe it will happen for you soon.

KC: we were NTNP but hand on heart i really didnt think it would happen so quick. I tested when phil was on te phone and watching the test develop all i was saying was 'shit, shit, shit' :rofl: I will defo b staying on here. this is the only thread i come on when on BnB
xx


----------



## kcw81

thats crazy laura! and you aren't doing clomid this time right, it was just natural? its meant to be! how fun!


----------



## SBB

So exciting!!! I'm a little bit envious i want to be pregnant again :haha: 

Verna yay I'd love it if you got pregnant naturally and didn't have to do the IVF! 

I'm still so excited about Laura :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

nope, no clomid, no temping, no softcups, and hardly any sex. :rofl:
Au natural. 
I am excited just dont really believe it at the minute. Having a few cramps and back ache. I think i had this with Shae, i cant really remember :blush:


----------



## laura6914

are you going to start trying Suz? I mean when your ready. xx


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO! Laura congrats honey but seriously Im watching u and how you get on before I commit to NTNP hahahaha!

You are a great mum, in a commited relationship and stable so dont let anyone give u sh*t honey! xxx


----------



## laura6914

:rofl: seriously Ellen i just laughed that loud i woke Shae. :rofl:
Im the guinepig :rofl:
Thanks hun, with my family living 2 hours away they dont see how i am as a mum so its easy to judge. 
xx


----------



## SBB

We are going to ntnp too but I'm BF so it's really almost impossible! Plus have only dtd once since birth, yesterday and it wasn't much fun!!! 

Casey did you read what lou said yesterday about pumping not being a contraception like EBF is?! You better use something if you don't want to be getting pregnant! :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!! Congrats Laura! :happydance: I'm so happy for you! I think you're insane but still happy for you! :haha: That was some blooming quick work there! :thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

i read that yesterday Suz. Not sure how it quite works :shrugs:
Are you hoping for it to happen quick?

Thanks Lou. I no, im mental :wacko:

Just told my mum and she just pissed herself. Im shaking lol.


----------



## kcw81

Its so crazy laura! I know what Suz means, I am a little envious because there is just something so fun about being pregnant, the excitement you feel about whats cookin in your belly! but also this time I woudl be scared shitless about when the baby comes and taking care of both! are you going to find out the sex?? 

Suz I have read that just pumping is less effective than breast feeding as birth control but I wonder if they realize how often I pump, I pump more milk than a breast feeding mom does, I pump so that I have a whole extra days supply at the end of each day I make so much milk! isn't that the key is to how often you are putting out the milk and how much? hmmm well with me pumping so much and only dtd once a week if I ended up preggo it would probably be meant to be!


----------



## babyloulou

You'll be fine Laura - you've been saying for ages it was what you wanted. You're just in shock because it's happened so fast! You're gonna love it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- as far as I managed to figure out from the breastfeeding class there is a hormone that breastfeeding creates that prevents ovulation and AF- the hormone is not created when pumping. Not sure how true it is :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

Ellen did you answer yet about whether you guys used protection this weekend? I didn't notice your reply about that.

Yeah laura you will manage just like you said, you will have to! and the second one is always easier, you know what to expect now and how to prepare and all that - it sounds like you have people around to help out too right?


----------



## kcw81

oh lou thats weird? why would the hormone only happen when a babys mouth is involved? thats sounds a bit hokey, like how does your body really know the diff between baby sucking and the pump? its still the same breast milk. I should read up I guess!


----------



## laura6914

thanks Lou hun. I know ill be fine. 
KC i would like to say im going to kep it a suprise but we will see when we get there. lol. 

Lou how is little ben doing today? cc


----------



## babyloulou

Hes asleep at the minute. We've been out for lunch with my friend - he was really good. Last night wasn't great though. We got 2 hours of sleep- the rest of the night was feeding and screaming!! :dohh:


----------



## NurseKel

Laura, remind me please...how many rounds of clomid did you do?


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, I hope that Ben settles soon so you can get more than a couple hours of sleep. Are you pumping at all or strictly BFing?


----------



## babyloulou

Just breastfeeding at the minute Margaret. I've done a bit of pumping but Ben wouldn't take a bottle! :shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Laura CONGRATS!! My two oldest are 1 year and 13 days apart and it was loads of fun!! And they always had someone to play with. Best of luck hun.


----------



## TySonNMe

My doctor said around 1 month is a good time to introduce the bottle as BF is well-established by then. I don't mean to sound redundant...have you tired different bottles, nipples?


----------



## SBB

Laura I suppose I do want it to happen quite quickly! But I know it won't... 

I have no idea how the body knows the difference of pumping/baby Casey. God you must be super slim with all that pumping!! What are you going to do with it all?! I know you can freeze it for 6 months, so I guess you can stop quite a while before you want to stop giving him breast milk... 

I want to do a bit more pumping but I don't have time most of the time! And I think my supply is pretty established now and not sure if I can still up it? I tend to pump once a day usually so I can have a little supply for if I want to go out, or have a drink... 

Marg I love the pic of Jax in your avatar! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm 5lb lighter than before I got pregnant already!! Gotta love the breastfeeding!! :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

Laura- congrats! That's so freaking exciting! Wow!
I'm zoo ready to do it all again. This pregnancy has been fantastic.

Verna- sounds like a good night last night! Hopefully you'll have that awesome miracle that britt had right before ivf and get your bfp. How r ur incisions feeling?


----------



## SBB

Damn I'm still 9lbs over my pre pregnancy weight :( I look back to normalish and my skinny jeans fit again... But I can see my arms are a little bit bigger and my tummy I I'm not standing is pretty squishy!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Did anyone end up using a belly binder? I never used mine I was too uncomfortable! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yeah breast feeding/pumping is the coolest weightloss diet ever! with all the pumping I am less than when I started weightwise already! its so fricking weird because I am eating like a damn horse. 

chell how soon will you wait after you have this one? will you BF?


----------



## kcw81

suz I plan on pumping for six months if possible then assessing how much we have stored and see if I want to wean off. We have a big huge freezer in the garage so we defo have the room to store jimmys food for a long time and I am rotating in the older milks as we go so that its not all OLD milk at the end of this thing. I wonder if I can make it 6 months pumping, it really ties you down the the house. But the weight loss has been fantastic and I feel good about my body and I love to eat, so thats fun. eating is fun.


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's awesome I'm tempted to pump more so I can eat more!!! :rofl: 
You could always decrease it over time so you can leave the house more easily... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey I just pump in the baby change rooms. the manual one is only small so fits into the change bag. It does do my nut in sometimes tho - spesh now as I dont take any chances and make sure I pump every 3-4 hrs so I dont get the evil mastitis again.......for smoe reason my boobs are only only to go longer during the night, and the other night went from 8pm..meant to pump at 12 but we all fell asleep until 4am!!!!! The boobs were like a fizzed up bottle of pop or soda to you girls hahaha!

Ive stopped losing weight now, not sure why but Im not eating any more or less????????


----------



## Onelildream

Kc- I want another asap but hubs thinks we should be done after this one. I am planning on bf and that complicates ttc. My son took 18 mo to conceive. And he bf for over 1 yr. He was so easy. By that made it hard to conceive and I never had a period until I stopped bfing. I could go for one or two more kids after this one tho. I adore my kids. They are fantastic! And I really would like a set of twins, but I can't play God... And who knows if hubs will let me have another anyway, lol!


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen- I can't believe u use the manual pump! That thing friggin hurts like heck! I hated it! I will never use one again!


----------



## kcw81

I would never want to manual pump after using the electric one now. sounds like too much work! Yeah Ellen I know if I sleep too long my boobs tend to get huge and sometimes I end up with a clogged duct and I hate that so I try to go really often. When I do wean off it will hurt for a little while I Think. Thats funny about the soda pop ellen!!

Chell thats so cool you are so into being a mom! I can't imagine having so many but I bet it would make for a fun household, never a dull moment. DH doesn't want anymore huh? why not?

Yeah Suz I think I will reduce the pumping sessions at 3 months, they say that is the okay time to do it for your supply, and I am planning on trying to drop the middle of the night pump so I can sleep all the way thru so that won't really afford me the freedome to leave the house more, but you know what I never go anywhere anyway. BUT when springtime rolls around I wonder if I get a fever to get out there and quit this whole thing earlier than I planned!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh I much prefer my manual one but that may be cos the TT electric one is shit...............I THINK anyhoo - Im scarred cos when I started using it the mastitis kicked off.

I feel I have more control with the manual tbh!


----------



## kcw81

but its hard to be hands free with manual - thats my main love is the hand free part of it. well I am lucky to have a hospital pump but I wonder if I hadn't had this one if I would prefer manual too. we are cows.


----------



## TySonNMe

SBB said:


> Did anyone end up using a belly binder? I never used mine I was too uncomfortable!
> 
> X x x

I did. I used it for 6 weeks during the day and took it off to sleep at night (well, broken sleep as Jackson would allow).


----------



## Rudeollie

I dont mind not being hands free now tho cos its only 15mins per pump and I get 5ozs - with my electric one it was tkain an hour to get about 3! Frickin mare or what!


----------



## SBB

Do you think it helped Tyson? 

Ellen the TT elec pump has shite reviews. I think the medela swing one is really good... 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Marg- did u like it? I couldn't find one with my ds. What kind did u use?

Kc- I didn't love being a mom so much until my ds came along. Having 2 was so mug better and I was so much more relaxed. I still plan on going to finish my second bachelor's once the kids are all in school, but I love spending my time withthem and teaching them. My daughter is 4 and can read! She's awesome! I don't want to be a sahm when they are in school tho. I would be too bored.


----------



## lisaf

omg, lol.. I'm busy all day and I come on to see a BFP!! :) Hehe, so excited for you Laura!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Suz and ellen-I have the ameda. It's like the medela and I love it. I can pump out so much in 15 mins. I used a manual with my dd and friggin bawled! It felt like ripping my nipples off! That was 4 yrs ago tho. Maybe they have gotten better by now? Or maybe I just had a really crappy brand. Idk.


----------



## TySonNMe

I'm not sure if it really helped or not. My tummy area is just different now after being pregnant. I got the Babies R Us brand...the only thing I didn't like was that it rolled up constantly. I did like that I could slide right back into my old jeans with it and I got so many complements about how great I looked!! :rofl: :rofl:

I have the Medela Pump In Style Advanced pump...I think it works pretty well...get about 10 oz in the morning and 6-7 a pump throughout the day. Of course no machine will be as efficient as a LO on the boob. I try to get Jax on the boob when I can so I can hopefully give myself a little mini supply boost.


----------



## lisaf

I hear the pain of the pump depends on the brand, but can also depend on the person using it.. breast shape etc.


----------



## TySonNMe

I agree Lisa. They sell different size 'horns' and I think Medela has one with a rubber piece to make it a bit softer. On Friday I decided to pump while driving home from work = BAD IDEA!!! My nips were so sore...just today they finally started feeling better.


----------



## Onelildream

Oh kc- to answer about hubs, he thought we were done at 2. He was happy to let me get pregnant with this one and has become more excited as the pregnancy has progressed but he says he'd be happy to follow the "less is more" mentality. I agree to some extent, but my kids are so well behaved and amazing that I wouldn't mind more. I think I could possibly talk him into another IF and only if Connor is equally as wonderful as the first two. ;)


----------



## Onelildream

Marg- did u have some hangover/muffintop action with the top of the belly band? I'm nervous about that. All my shirts are form fitting.


----------



## kcw81

lets hope connor is a cool little cucumber so your DH would want more chell!

I got the lactina select medela hospital pump and I love it for its power and hands free action. I got it from a friends cousin who had it from the hospital and never returned it! its hot goods!


----------



## SBB

Casey I am going to alert the authorities!! :rofl:

Chell I bet you can talk him into another :) 

Me and sammuel are having a lovely time, Danny is out and we're having a play and a cuddle on the bed. He's been lovely today. He's so cute :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well it's night time again girls so we are back to constant feeding and screaming!! :nope: I'm starting to wonder if it's maybe over-tiredness that causes it?? I've timed him today and in 24 hours he's had 5 hours and 10 mins sleep altogether! That's just crazy!! :shock:


----------



## SBB

Aw lou :hugs: I don't know what to suggest... Sammuel will nod off to loud music (ACDC for some reason!) Have you tried White noise? Can get tracks on iTunes. Or stick the hairdryer or Hoover on and see if he calms down... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh my, I go away for the day and look what happens?!!! Laura Congrats hon!! How very exciting... Complete madness, but exciting!! Haha. 

Casey/Ellen, did you see the news story about the company making ice-cream from breast milk? They pay you £15 per 10ounces!! I could spare that a day!! :haha:

Ellen, your weekend away sounds lovely. So glad you enjoyed it. 

Suz, I may have a commission for you! Will PM you when I'm not on my iPhone. :hugs:

Hello everyone :hi:

I went to Oxford for the day to see my sister and her LO and other mummy friends. Lili didn't stop eating!! She's had about 23 oz today!! Must be on a growth spurt! May try her with 4oz next feed and see if she sleeps longer! Worried I won't be able to pump enough for her! I already pump at least 6 times a day... About 4-5 oz a time. Sure it will increase.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, sorry Ben is screaming again... I know we keep telling you to try things, but have you tried skin on skin? Also a bath can sometimes help. :hugs: hon... Hope it gets better. Xx


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- I think a trip to the pediatrician is in order. U should see what he thinks. Ur midwife or whoever came in and told u that it was normal was on crack. That is so not normal honey! U and baby both need rest. I'm thinking something is up. Hugs. Sorry. :(


----------



## kcw81

ok lou newborns are supposed to sleep 16-18 hours a day so that is not enough!! I would consult the doctor and tell him your routine and feeding schedule and see what they say. 

Maybe you try the routine I do where every 2.5 - 3 hours you give him a full feeding, using a bottle if you have to so you know how much he got, then burping him, changing him, and then put him in the moses basket or wherever he sleeps and walk away for his nap. if he cries for more than 20 mins then go back and see if he needs to be burped more or changes again. he should be able to take a 1.5-2 hour nap if everything is okay after a full feeding and then wake up hungry again and then the cycle conitnues. Should be about 8-10 full feedings a day while he is still so new. This has worked wonders for me and the only way it wouldnt work is if I wasn't giving him full feedings, then he would be hungry again too soon. Since he is sooo overtired right now its going to be a lot of crying when you put him down but he should eventually nod off. And I Think you should force a swaddle on him, even if he doesn't like it because it helps them sleep without waking up jerking. Anyway that is just what worked for me, I know Benny is being really challenging and it might be something more than not getting full feeds and naps he needs, I hope its just that though cuz you can adjust.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, just a thought, my SIL's baby, like Ben, was back to back and he got all squished in the pelvic cavity during the labour. He wouldn't settle or sleep for long and cried all the time. It turned out he had a neck injury from getting stuck, like a crick. She took him to a sacro cranial Osteopath and it really helped him. It may not be what is wrong with Ben, but it's another idea to throw in the pot! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

And Lou again I hope I am not annoying with the suggestions, just trying to help! I really hope BEnny and you can get some better sleep soon! :hugs:

Jess thats so weird about the ice cream from B milk!! what the?? people are eating that?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha, I know, gross huh?!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here's the article about the ice cream! 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12569011


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- 3/4 of the way done! How does it feel??? 10 weeks to go! Woohoo!


----------



## Onelildream

Ewwww. Breastmilk IceCream! I have a difficult enough time consuming milk bc it's from a cow's utters! I cannot imagine human juice! Although hubs HAS tried to convince me to put some breastmilk in the brownies before! Lol. I think I'd be moe prone to that than a strangers boobjuice!


----------



## TySonNMe

Chell, I didn't have a muffin top with it. Then again I wasn't really wearing any tight shirts as I was still a bit self conscious.

Lou, I'm so sorry you're having a tough time. He's so young and still is getting used to the idea of being outside of your belly. You probably feel so overwhelmed and frustrated...I know I did at that time...I cried all the time. Just know that it will get better! I think about that time we found that Jax slept best in his bouncy seat and that's exactly where he slept for the next two months! I breastfed him to sleep or held him until he fell asleep and then put him down. Sometimes I just let him sleep on me so we both could get some sleep. My only advice is try everything until something works and just go with whatever works...Jax changed every week, he would go to sleep one way one day and then I would try something else and it would be that easy for a while. One day I wouldn't be able to get him to sleep and only his daddy could and then for about two weeks he wouldn't sleep for daddy at all! Hopefully DH is giving you a break so you don't get burned out!


----------



## kcw81

Jess I wanted to tell you I forwarded that article to my lactation consultant I used when I was trying to breastfeed and she thought it was great idea! She is so into breast milk being the greatest thing on the planet that she said she would take "two scoops please!" Crazy huh, but to each her own! I personally think its gross because its some other womans milk, fluid from another person's body is not appealing to me!

Lou I really hope you find something that works for Ben to sleep and eat more peacefully. I can't fricking believe you have only gotten like 2 hours of sleep in the past 2 days - you must be dying you poor thing! My fingers are crossed for you :hugs:

Chell you don't like cows milk?? Oh man I love milk and all things dairy! Couldn't live without it. I drink so much dang milk we go through gallons like we have a huge family but its just me!


----------



## kcw81

Marg how often do you take Jax pics? It seems like you always have new ones! Do you wear a cam around your neck??


----------



## lisaf

Chell - its funny you should mention about how far along I am... at the doctor's today and he said "only 10 weeks to go" and I almost freaked out, lol!!! 
I don't know where the time went! Holy cow!!!!!


----------



## laura6914

morning all.

Kel: i done 1 round of clomid which resulted in a bfn. Got both BFPs Au Natural. 
Lou: 5 hours is definitely not enough sleep hunny. I would definitely take little Ben to the GP or see your HV. :hugs: I can imagine how exhausted and worried ou must be but your doing great hun. :hugs:

Well i told my nan and grandad last night that im pregnant again. Their response:
YOU STUPID GIRL. (girl im nearly 25 years old)
WHAT ABOUT SHAE? (what about him, he is still loved and will have the same attention he gets now)

I thought you had more sense she said. Honestly im soooooo upset. It has really put a downer on things. Just not excited about being pregnant at the minute like i was with Shae. 

xxx


----------



## SBB

Oh Laura :hugs: how mean of them. Try not to be too upset, they'll come round. Did you tell them that this is what you want? I honestly don't see the big deal! You're a SAHM so it's great to have them close together. :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Yeah i told them that we are happy but she wasnt interested. 
I look after my kids, no one else, we dont claim a penny Phil works for all the money we have. We have a nice house. Shae is happy, im happy and content so why not have another even if they are close.
Just really wish she would have kept her opinions to herself. Everytime i think aboutit i burst into tears. My sister is trying for her 4th and she is 22 she has never worked and claims benefits she isnt supposed to so how on earth and anyone moan at me.

Oh im sorry to go on. Ill shut up now. :cry:

How are you today Suz?
xxx


----------



## SBB

It's ridiculous Hun, say all that to them! 
Some people are so rude to preggers people... I would never say anything I thought might upset a pregnant person now. Or a person who's just had a baby! 
Having a baby makes you feel immediately protective over them and yourself and people questioning your decisions is really hard to take I think... 

I'm ok Hun, I fell asleep on the bed last night without cleaning my teeth or taking my makeup off so I feel SO gross this morning! Me and Sammuel were just chilling out on the bed and fell asleep! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

thanks hun. I have just had a long sob on the phone to my sister. My nan is visiting her today and i dont think she will keep to herself how upset she has made me. :thumbup: hope it will hit home what she has said. 

Ah thats so sweet. 1 night with out brushing your teeth wont hurt. lol.
Have you got any recent pics of your little man?

xx


----------



## SBB

Got loads of pics, it's just getting round to posting them! Are you on FB? 

I hope your sis tells her and she apologises! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

no hun, not on there anymore. Me and Phil cancelled our accounts years ago cause it caused too much trouble. (both our Exs causing trouble) :shrug:

You will have to post some so i can have a nosey. I have hundreds of Shae. I need to update my Avatar really cause he isnt that slim anymore :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Laura- how nasty of your grandma!t :nope: I hope your sister does tell her and makes her feel guilty!! :growlmad:

Well we had a better night with Ben! 3 hours and then a 2 hour stretch of sleep! :thumbup: and he slept in his moses basket and OH came back in our room! :happydance: No screaming on the breast either!


----------



## laura6914

YEY Lo thats fantastic news. Lets hope this is the start of descent nights sleep :thumbup:


----------



## TySonNMe

kcw81 said:


> Marg how often do you take Jax pics? It seems like you always have new ones! Do you wear a cam around your neck??

LoL! I take a lot...I use my cell phone camera, it's always handy.

Laura, I'm sorry about your grandmother. I'm sure she'll come around. Shae and baby#2 will be equally loved I'm sure.

Glad you finally got some rest Lou. I was reading on a breastfeeding group site yesterday that crying, crankiness and another, 'c' were signs if a growth spurt.


----------



## SBB

Fantastic lou!! :happydance: 

That's fair enough about FB Laura... I hardly ever go on it anyway but it's quite good for photos. I wish you could do mobile uploads on here... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Have you got an iPhone Suz? I find the easiest thing to do is to use the photobucket app. You can then post to here x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great news lou! :happydance: 

Laura, sorry your Grandma was so horrible. Hope your sister sets her right today!

Lili just had her 6 week check. All ok. Continuing with the Gaviscon for now but giving her a little boiled water with prune juice in to help keep her regular. She alsosaid we should give her one feed of formula a day to get her to out some weight on and get her on to a centile line... She was more informatie than the health visitor so I feel ok about doing it... Just went and bought some organic baby milk... Not that it will be any better, just psychologically make me feel better about it!! :rofl: anyway, it was cheaper!! :)


----------



## SBB

Good I'm glad she actually was informative about it Jess, now 2 people have said it it seems more necessary... It was possible the other MW was just rubbish. Glad you feel ok about it and I think organic will be better! 

Lou yes I have the iPhone I didn't know about that app, I'll get it! Then I'll be posting pics all the time! 

X x. X


----------



## TySonNMe

Jess, glad the doctor put you at ease! 

Photobucket app...will that work on BnB from your phone...speaking of, does BnB have an app...that would be lovely!


----------



## babyloulou

No I dont think bnb has an app. The photobucket app let's you upload all your camera roll photos to the app. Then you go to the photo you want on the app and click the info button and it gives you the online image code for that photo that you then just post on a reply here! Easy!! :thumbup: I like it because it means I have an online back up of my photos too x


----------



## SBB

Just testing the app 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/d8939f4e.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/97fe073a.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/39a60fa2.jpg

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yay I love it! Thanks lou :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Arrrr he's beautiful!! Ben has that top outfit in blue and black- not worn it yet though! He looks so comfy swaddled! Ben nearly breaks his arms to get out if I swaddle him!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

He woke up after about 2 mins! He hates it too and wants his arms out and gets really upset when he can't get them out. If I can get him off to sleep in it it's not so bad but awake and he goes crazy! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Click the picture to watch the video - it's from 2/3 weeks ago but it's my favourite! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/e1a6eceb.mp4

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've not managed to swaddle Ben once without him getting out of it!! :haha: He's the same with his blankets- doesn't matter how well I tuck him in they are all off 5 minutes later! He can also already turn himself onto his side so I can never keep him on his back to sleep! :dohh:

His bed nest has just been delivered- I'm excited to try it out! :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Which picture??


----------



## Peach Blossom

LOVE the photos Suz... So cute!! Lili can't sleep if she isn't swaddled! We have a swaddle pod, Lou, which is like a sleeping bag that zips up the front. 
https://https://www.mothercare.com/Summer-Infant-Swaddle-Pod-Neutral/dp/B003SY8KKC


----------



## SBB

Is it the summer one jess? Our babies are too big for that!! 
Can't open the link on my phone... 

I don't think the video worked I'll try again later x x x


----------



## kcw81

HI guys! Lou so glad you got some sleep last night! Hey you should buy the swaddle me wraps for his sleep, its velcroes shut so its so easy to get him in there and he can't get out! I wrap jimmy in a blanket half-ass swaddle then shove him in the swaddleme and he is stuck! it works wonders!! 
here are some on amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...baby&hvadid=4283666039&ref=pd_sl_6f1m5x5eak_b

Aww suz so cute pics! love how peaceful they look while sleeping. and its funny to get a pic or two of them wailing too! 

JEss glad the doc appt went well and lili looks healthy and good! 

Laura sorry peoples reaction to your wonderful news isn't quite what you wanted. they will come around and feel bad for saying that. I mean, its a blessing right cuz it ain't easy to get pregnant and so for it to come so fast for you is just meant to be!


----------



## Britt11

just a quick pop in
Suz- my gosh what a cutiepie!! love the pics. I love the one with him screaming in bed and the next one he is sleeping like a little angel :winkwink:
we sure have some beautiful babies on this thread

Laura- please dont worry about what your grandmother said, how rude- what is she thinking offering her very awful opinion?? :shrug: I guess some people just dont think and shoot off the hip. You are bringing another human being in the world, what could possibly be more right?
I have a quick question for you, hope you dont think I am nosy and if you dont want to answer I totally understand. Since this is the Clomid grad thread, did you need Clomid your first round? did you just get pregnant naturally on your own for this one? the reason I ask is we really had a hard time getting pregs and finally did natually but just wondering if I would be more fertile for the second maybe? Also were you breastfeeding? I guess that myth of not getting pregs while BF isnt true.
anyway, I know you have age on your side and I am much older than you, but just love those inspirational stories

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Suz - what awesome pictures!
Laura - I'm so sorry to hear people aren't being supportive. It should all die down once he's here or even once they get used to the idea. I think sometimes people's responses come from how they would feel in your situation like 'holy cow, I couldn't handle 2 young babies like that!' That doesn't mean they shouldn't think before they open their mouths though!! Just that they probably aren't thinking of YOU and all that you are capable of etc!

Cat - I've heard that if you struggle TTC #1 that sometimes you have no problems after that... that your body can kind of self-correct...
And of course there are those who had no trouble TTC #1 but have issues with #2 etc... because for some people, being pregnant throws things off a lot and it might not get back to normal.


----------



## Onelildream

Cat- I had no prob getting preg with number 1 but 2 and 3 were very difficult, taking over a year each time. I think pregnancy can do either, like Lisa said.

Laura- ignore them! Be happy sweetie! U are a great mom and will be fantastic with 2. Don't let them get u down!

Afm I got the cutest little layette hat from jjcole from a drawing. I can't wait to take pics of him in his coming home outfit! I'm getting so excited for him to come. 3 more months and life will change as we know it! Lol!


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Is it the summer one jess? Our babies are too big for that!!
> Can't open the link on my phone...
> 
> I don't think the video worked I'll try again later x x x

https://www.mothercare.com/Summer-Infant-Swaddle-Pod-Neutral/dp/B003SY8KKC

Yeah it's the Summer one... Are your babies too big for them?! That's a shame cos they're so simple!! :)


----------



## SBB

Thanks jess that link worked, yeh they only go' up to 12lbs, they had a pink one in t k twatts today for £7.99 and I held it up to him and he's way too long! 

Hey USA ladies :wave: :D 

Sammuel keeps doing green poos :( I don't know what to do! 
X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Green poos aren't anything to worry about are they?


----------



## Smile4me

wow you girls are sooo busy, I finally got caught up LOL

Suz - Love the pics hun adorable!!
Hi Margaret, Lisa, Jess, Casey
Lou hun I'm glad you got some sleep, and already down the weight that is Fabulous!!!!
Britt - Hope you are getting the rest you need
Ellen- you naughty naughty girl... l have to agree the shower is great! ha!!
Chel- thats cool that hubs backs you up in your family addition decisions :)

OK ladies heres the down low... went to the FS and he checked everything and said everything looks great, healing fine and tube was viable so thats why he kept it in but he wants us to Try on our Own!!! yay!! until May and if we can't get preggers by May we are going to IVF he thinks we have a Great shot at doing it on our own now.... ahhhh which is great because we dtd last night too because I just KNEW I was ovulating... I thought it might be too soon as the surgery was only nine days ago but I def felt the ovulation and YEP he confirmed I ovulated yesterday wouldnt that just be ironic if I got pregnant again in May? LOL ahhhh I feel so relaxed!


----------



## SBB

That's fantastic news verna :happydance: oooh I'd LOVE you to do it naturally and save yourself a few thousand pennies!! 

Jess green poo means he's getting too much foremilk and not enough hindmilk. But he's feeding a bit erratically and I can't force him to take a full feed! The hindmilk is the fatty calorific stuff so he needs lots of that for weight gain :shrug:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- that's brilliant news Verna! :thumbup: Fantastic! I bet you do it this month! :happydance: 

Suz- Ben had green poos late last week- I was advised it was because he wasn't getting enough hindmilk due to my oversupply. So I went onto block feeding and feed from each boob for 2 feeds in row now and the poos went back to orange. The midwife did say the odd green poo is normal though- as long as theyre not all green x


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Suz- I posted that at the same time!! :hugs:

Ben is having a weird day feed wise too. He is sleeping none stop today and not feeding much at all- keeps falling asleep on my boob! It's one extreme to the other with this boy!! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, sounds like that growth spurt is over and now he's doing the growing!

Jess, I agree with Lou and Suz...it's either a foremilk/hindmilk imbalance or may just be nothing to worry about if it's only one poo.

Verna, wonderful news and I am so happy you're feeling better, physically and emotionally. You've been through so much...I really hope this is it for you!! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

great news Verna!!! I was hoping he'd give you a try at doing it naturally! I know the clock is ticking and all that, but its also a biiiiig expense so its worth giving a few more months now that the tubes are open and the endo is removed etc!


----------



## SBB

It's about half of his poos are green. I'm trying to start him on the boob he finished on so he gets any hindmilk. He used to feed for an hour both boobs and now he's going for less time so I don't think he's getting it all. Will keep trying! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Yaaaaaaay verna! That's great news!


----------



## kcw81

holy crap I am so happy for you verna!! And so glad you dtd last night too to sneak one in! yeehaw let the dtd games begin!

I thought green poo was in the range of normal guys?? like yellowish green is in the acceptable range of poo shades that are healthy, orange, yellow, green - black or bloody is the bad kind. thought that was true but maybe not...


----------



## SBB

Maybe casey, but up til now it's been yellow or orange... 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Its been sooooo long since I saw baby poo I would love to give advice but my Little girl just turned 7!!!!!!!!!! Holey Moley, my hubby and I met when she was just 3 damn it!!
LOL


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great news Verna! :hugs: Sending you lots of :dust: xx


----------



## SBB

:wave: where is everybody?! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Sleeping.... Ahhhhh. I don't want to get out of bed!


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, :flower:

Congrats Verna- I thought that would probably be the case that you could try on your own without IVF after the surgery, now you have made way for a sticky bean to implant. I am suprised they are letting you TTC so soon after the surgery, TTC117 from the Clomid thread had the same surgery and had to wait 3 months before trying :shrug:
thats awesome, look forward to you graduating :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls. Well I'm stuck on the settee with Ben on me after another crap night! I'm thinking it's reflux now- he's started being sick quite alot and has tummy pains. I'm going to take him to the docs first thing Monday!

We tried the bed nest but are not very impressed! :shrug: It might be our bed that's the problem. It doesn't fit against the bed very well and there's no way I can feedhim without taking him out completely!! :shrug: I also couldn't leave the bed nest open as he can turn and roll and as soon as I put him in there he started rolling out!! So i had to close the sides. We are going to send it back and stick to the Moses basket!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well af has got me early have bad cramps my lp is only 12 so taking v b6 again this month to see if it lengthens it x xx x


----------



## laura6914

morning all. How are we today?

Lou im sorry you had a bad night again. Let us know how you get on at the Drs?

Shae sat up on his own for the first time today :yipee: He lasted for quite a long time before flling onto his side with his bum in the air. :haha: And he put his dummy in on his own. I welled up. lol.

xx


----------



## laura6914

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well af has got me early have bad cramps my lp is only 12 so taking v b6 again this month to see if it lengthens it x xx x

Oh hun im sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry Caz :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, sorry the Bed nest is disappointing and you had a crap night. :hugs: It does sound like reflux and Ben is about the age lili was when she started throwing up lots. Until you can get to the docs try keeping Ben upright for at least 20 minutes after a feed, wind him half way through a feed and don't lie him straight after a feed. It will help a little bit. :hugs:

Caz, sorry you've got AF cramps. :( :hugs:

We've just been to Camden to see my brother for lunch. Knackered!! Last night was a tough one with her ladyship... She kept falling asleep on the bottle so I only got about 3 hours sleep in total between 11pm and 5am! So I gave Lil the formula last night... I got all irrationally emotional about it and suddenly had an overwhelming desire to get her back on to the breast! Think I'm a bit emotional and over tired at the moment. Anyway, got back from Camden and put her on the breast with the nipple shields... Spectacular vomit whilst on the breast... Through her nose and everything! Van you breast feed upright?!! 

:hi: everyone else xx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Jess- I'll give anything a try! I'm getting less than 2 hours sleep most nights - if that! I'm starting to feel like a zombie and look like a ghost! :-(


----------



## SBB

Oh dear ladies apart from Laura it's not a good day! 

Caz sorry Hun :hugs: 

Laura that's great he sat up AND put his dummy in all in one day :happydance: 

Lou sorry the bednest isn't great and you still haven't had a decent sleep :( at least all that insomnia prepared you a bit! Hope the docs can help. 

Jess theres no reason you can't BF upright as long as you are comfy! Sorry you feel shit about the formula :hugs: I felt the same when I was ill and just didn't have enough milk... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

ugh, sorry Ben is having issues! I've heard some people resort to putting their babies to sleep in the bouncer or swing because it offers a slight incline which can help with reflux issues.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls could someone help her wright i sarted af on the 1st of feb and come back on af today its only a 25day cycle never had this befor i have just started takeing v b6 this month dont no if its that ae what and all this week i habe been running in the gym my cycle has never been this early just dont no whats happend x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Caz that sucks. I have no idea what's going on with you! Strange to shorten...

Lou- I feel like a reflux expert. If it is reflux put ben in the carseat to sleep and nurse with his belly lower than his head. Both of my babies had severe reflux. So bad that max stopped breathing and spent time in the NICU. I always slept my kids in the bouncer after eating too, draped with a towel on the underside so after big vomits they could just be cleaned up easy. Also I never burped either of my kids or else it would result in more acid in their throats and vomiting. Just some extra stuff to try. :) hope it helps.


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Chell! He has so much wind too though that I don't think I can not burp him! He is literally letting some wind out every second- whether by burping, farting, hiccuping- he never stops! We have a bouncer/vibrating chair thingy but he hates it and won't even sit in it without screaming!!! Same for the car seat! :nope: I don't know if its definitely reflux- it's just my guess. There's not actually alot of sick each time it's just a bit straight after each feed. His feeding has been fine again all day but his crazy screaming has started again about an hour ago!! Fun night for Mummy on the cards again :nope:


----------



## Britt11

ahh sorry Caz about AF :growlmad: but you are always so positive and upbeat no matter what, thats what I love about you. I really want you to have your bfp soon :hugs:

poor Ben, I hope he feels better soon Lou 

hello to everyone else


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls! Glad we are ok ish................

Lou - Pearl is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO windy miller! She trumps loads and burps after every feed and THEN has hiccups..........Apparently hiccups are babies way of ridding hard to reach wind so its normal to have lots - pearl has them 6x a day and did so in my tum too!

My friend from my december club...who lost Esme in August has just got her BFP so I am so thrilled and emotional its untrue.

Its given me EVERY faith that Vernas BFP is due super soon! Its comin honey just you wait xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Been out all day and went over a boob session by an hr.......OMG my boobs were HUGE!


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- they can do a test on the esophagus with X-rays or something and see how severe it is.


----------



## kcw81

Hi everyone just popping in to say hi, DH is finally off the internet and the baby is napping. ITs a peaceful time. Today I went to get a haircut and to the store all by myself, I left the baby with DH during baby's nap and timed it just right so I would get back in time to pump and handle the baby on his wake up time. Anyway it felt like I was escaping to freedom driving away from the house! I felt weird being out in the world on my own haha. I really should schedule a pedicure or something fun on the weekend while DH is around. next time.

Lou still up hon? Sorry ben has fussy times all night. Hopefully next month he will get his daytime and nighttime back in the right order and sleep more at night. Jimmy always spits up after eating, spits up a little bit here and there afterward for the hour he is up after eating and I am always just wiping his mouth. I Think that is normal actually. I am glad that Ben is burping and farting lots, that means he is getting rid of the discomfort right? Has he had some more sleep since a couple days ago when you said he only slept 5 hours in a 24 hour period? I hope so. I am so sorry you are only getting 2 hours anight yourself too! This will pass soon I hope. xxoo

How is everyone else? Oh Jimmy has been crapping ALL day and he had his worst major blowout yet of his career where it exploded out of his diaper and onto his crib while he was sleeping. What a thing to wake up in a puddle of your own poo!! he was not happy. haha. hope everyones good.


----------



## NurseKel

Hey there Casey! You have me cracking up at the exploding poo in the crib. Rofl. I'm so glad you got out for a while today. I really think it makes a world of difference in our moods and coping with our little ones. Not to mention, some adult interaction for you staying at home moms. 
Lou, I am so sorry baby boy is feeling so bad. Both my babies had/ have reflux horrible. I have found the medications they put them on do little good. The good part is they do grow out of it but when they're little and puking and crying it seems like that will never come. 
As for us, today was an exciting day. Cade got both his bottom teeth through! It's exciting but sad all at the same time because he is growing too fast. Lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Sorry the witch got you Caz.

Lou, keep lodging girl...if it is colic it won't last forever. :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls - how are we all? Very quiet on here this weekend!!!

We've just had a chillin day apart from a bit of shopping for Pearl.Some new scratch mitts, sleepsuits and a cardi. We've both just had a snooze on our bed but the geese from the lake nearby just flew over and woke me up! Thanks goosey loosey! x


----------



## lisaf

morning everyone! Guessing its quiet here because we have some exhausted mommas in the group :)

I'm just curled up with a warm doggy in my lap (who for some reason is licking my blanket... he seems to be enjoying it so I feel bad stopping him, but if he gets my blanket wet it won't be warm anymore :haha:)

I got a haircut yesterday and had friends over with their baby... our dog Buster was VERY well behaved with her! So nice to see that! Mildly curious, but not too playful or anything... left her toys alone once told etc.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Am wondering if sammuel is teething as he's chewing his hands a lot! 

Lou it does get better, sammuel used to be the same but he's much better now. And they start to be interested in stuff, sammuel will dance away to his mobile or hit the toys on his play mat for a while now, giving me a chance to get on with exciting stuff like hanging the washing out! 

Ellen damn those pesky geese! 

Lisa I'm glad the dog was well behaved! 

Yay for the teeth kel! 

KC sounds lovely to have got out on your own :) 

Ok hi everyobe else - chell, sandi, cat, verna, jess, marg, caz :wave: :hugs: hope i didn't miss anyone!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Suz! Good to see u honey xxx Totally agree its getting easier now isnt it? Im dreading friday tho in case Pearl changes.......Ive been told the jabs can turn them evil hahahaha!

Pearls just chillin on the sofa with us now, she was asleep in her crib but suprise suprise, she woke as soon as my tea hit the table. Im sure she knows what proper food is! xx


----------



## SBB

They def know when it's your dinner time and get jealous I reckon! 

Sammuel is having his jabs Tuesday so I'll let you know if he turns evil!! 

Did you ever answer whether you used protection when you :sex:!?

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and how did Pauls interview go? 

X x x


----------



## NurseKel

Hey girls. 
Suz, he may be teething but i think the hand eating just happens. Cade puts everything in his mouth and chews on anything he can get in there as well and has been that way for months. Lol. I never knew he was actually teething. He wasn't fussy but he did wake up during the night a few times last week. He would eat and go right back to sleep so I never thought anything about it. We were shocked last night to see both his through the gum already. DH actually discovered it when his thumb got bitten! Rofl.
as for the jabs, they aren't too terrible normally. Cade does run a low grade fever and usually gets sniffly for a day or two after. I would definitely recommend a dose of Tylenol or Motrin (not sure what u call it there) prior to their jabs though.


----------



## SBB

I'll ask the doctors what they recommend for after the jabs.... 

Yeh he used to suck his hands when hungry but just yesterday and today he's really been sucking them! But it could just be nothing, I know babies like to chew everything!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Its called calpol that we get given over here for after injections........A friend of mine recommends giving them a dose BEFORE they have them to try soften the blow. 

I think I will need something tho as the thought of 2 jabs in my little chubsters fat legs breaks my heart - its for a good reason tho!

No Suz we didnt use anything and knowing my luck I will end up BFP by April cos we had another "encounter" last night...............God damn that Pinot Grigio and Pauls seductive ways hahaha

Oh and his interview was postponed til Tuesday so will let u know xxx

Oh and also........Pearls going bonkers for chewing her hands! I reckon its early teeth cos its common for them to drop down at 6 weeks and then go back up til they are a little older! Its funny tho cos as well as sucking her fingers shes found her nose and looks at me like WTF is that mummy?!?!??!?

Right early one for me as my vino night last night took its toll today, but man was it goooooooooooood! x


----------



## SBB

Lol well as you're pumping as well that bfp might just happen!! 

Good luck to Paul for Tuesday... 

Hope you get a nice sleep tonight x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi Ladies, sorry a bit late joining the convo hope everyone had a great weekend.

Suz - Jimmy loves to eat his hands too! ITs really cute. but the gross thing he does sometimes is spit up a little and then get his hand up in it and suck his spit up, he loves it, like an after meal snack. I gotta watch him like a hawk if I don't want him to suck on his own spit up hands. 

Kel wow little Cade is growing so much! Already teething?? jeez louise! I didn't know it happened so soon! how precious it will be to see his little toofers come in!

Ellen you and me both aren't using protection but don't necessarily want a BFP right away! silly girls. haha. DH and I did it today again and it was good, better than last week as I felt like it was a bit more affectionate and bonding - I am such a girl. I have been so irritable with DH lately that I wasn't sure he would still want me but apparently he does! 

So I asked him if he wanted another baby finally (ha ha about 3 hours after dtd) - I go "You don't want another one do you?" I don't know why I framed it like that in the negative, just testing him I guess. And he said "I don't care." And I was like what the hell does that mean?? I mean, what if I got pregnant and we had another, how would you feel about another little one to look after?? As if my first question wasn't clear. And he said "Either way I guess, it'd be alright with another and without." And I asked him if was sure he would be alright with another because the lack of sleep makes me such a bitch and he doesn't like that, plus its hard work for both of us but he said we would manage. Hmmm. He would definitely have to help more or get me a nanny to help if we had another tiny one I Think.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh casey a nanny! You lucky gal.........If we got a bfp Im allowed to be a SAHM hahaha, maybe number 3 could = nanny for me hahaha

OMG - so much for my good night sleep suz! Went to bed early and Paul convinced me to watch something we've had banked on SKy for ages........Paranormla Activity! F*ck me it scared the pants of me. Good god, I like scary films but this one really freaked me out. The end!?!?!? F*CK! x

Casey do I recall u seeing PA2??? Is it as bad????????????????///

Pearls super sleep today so we are snuggled bck on the bed after washing up, hanging out some clothes and sticking another load of washing in. How many clothes do these kids go through hey?!?!? x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls. I am now officially a zombie! Ben managed half an hour of sleep last night and 6 hours of screaming! I feel like I'm dying!! We were supposed to be getting him registered today but I'm going to take him to the doctors instead! He's also got a tiny bit of blood coming out of his belly button :-(


----------



## SBB

Oh Lou you poor thing :hugs: 

Sammuels belly button bled quite a bit, don't worry too much. Are you putting the nappy over it? We were and then the MW told us to tuck it down so the belly button can breathe. 

I'd love a nanny/slave :rofl: mainly to do the washing and clean the house, I could handle 2 kids if I didn't have so much other shite to do!! My aim is to earn loads of money and pay my sister to be our nanny/helper! Lol I doubt that will EVER happen! 

I had a dream last night that I got a bfp!! It was really real and I told a couple of people. My mum wasn't too impressed! She was worried I didn't earn any money. And then my friend who has been ttc for a year found out but she was lovely about it because she's lovely about everything. Makes me want to poas :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well this af is heavy and losing loads off clots pain in my back and lower abdomen just waiting for the doctor to phone me to see if its another mc or what on a good note im going seeing my fs tomoz woopp got to be there for 12pm x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good morning ladies just checking in to see how everyone is doing :)
Hugs to all of you lovely moms ;)

caz hun I'm soooo sorry :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Caz, :hugs: you poor thing. Glad tour FS appt is tomorrow. 

Ellen, you know if you got your bfp now you'd have Irish twins?! How cool would that be?! :)


----------



## Smile4me

ok I swear I'm not symptom spotting..... OK maybe a little bit but my bb's have been so sore since 3dpo now I'm 5dpo and my cervix is high and soft and bb's hurt so bad isn't it too early to have those symptoms though? Now I'm just really wondering because I should have all the Clomid out of my body sooooo.... we will wait and see. :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww caz honey -= I hope its not a MC and its just a heavy bleed from a thick lining xxx Big hugs sweetie xxx

LOL! Jess - irish twins, my mum would kick my quarter irish ass if i did hahaha!

Pearl did a MEGA poop earlier - it was up her back and everything. Afterwards she was so happy, must been a bit of belly ache.

Lou - How did the docs go hun? Hope they work out what is wrong xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- sounds good honey. I would love it of you got your BFP this month- you deserve it so much :dust:

Caz- I'm so sorry honey. I hope your FS is on the case for you :hugs:

Thanks Suz- you were right- the Health Visitor said his belly button is fine as long as there is no pooling blood. 

Ben is booked in to the doctors at 4pm tomorrow- I hope to god they give us something! I'm so tired I feel like my head is going to explode! :cry: :cry:

On a positive note Ben now weighs 10lb 12oz at 3 weeks and 1day!! :thumbup: He's put on nearly a pound in a week and a half!! :shock:


----------



## Onelildream

Verna- Woohoo. Sounds promising!

Lou-make sure u tell the doc everything so he can help poor ben out. Hugs!

Afm we're going car shopping this afternoon. Again. Prob won't fond anything but def need something before Connor comes so we can fit all the carseats in! Lol.


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! BTW We would never really get a nanny, that was just wishful thinking on my part. It would be nice though If we had more than one LO! Don't know how you other ladies did it with your multiple kids!

Ellen good job to pearly for her up the back poop! I bet those feel so nice to get it ALL out at once! Lucky for them we are there to clean it up. Jimmy likes to do blowouts right after baths.

Suz wow what a dream! maybe you should POAS!! 

Lou lou god I am sooo sorry for your non sleep!! You must be so fricking zonked, don't drive anywhere! it would be dangerous like you are drunk! I really hope you can get some help from the doc and see what the deal is with bennys non sleep! But good job getting Ben growing big and strong!

Verna that would be so wonderful if it happened now right after your Op!


----------



## kcw81

oh yeah ellen, I did not see PA 2 yet but thought that PA 1 was incredibly freaky!! I could not watch the end part when the shit hits the fan. Kel saw PA2 and think she said it wasnt as good. I want to see PA 2 because I like to be scared like that!


----------



## Smile4me

Let me know how that goes for ya... PA1 was ENOUGH to last a lifetime for me, I hate scary movies!

I know Casey it would be soooo nice to get a natural pg
however now I'm torn because I have the money for IVF set aside and we have our trip to Florida scheduled for June.... so I was thinking if it doesn't happen naturally and the FS said wait to see if we are preggers by May, June would be our first IVF month but we can't because we are going to Florida so... I guess I honestly will have to wait for July?
It just seems sooooooooooo far away so hopefully it wil happen naturally and I'll have some extra dough in my pocket and no worries :)
I'm soooo much more relaxed about it this year, we are going to have our dreams come true eventually :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Im right tho yeah - the end of PA was super scary?!?!? The sloooow footsteps up the stairs after all the commotion??!??!? Sh*t! Im tingling all over again! Argh!!!!

Verna - I hope your dreams come true soon sweetie. We're all rooting for you xxx

Lou - Glad Bens booked in....make sure u stress how bad it is as from what friends tell me, GPs always try fob us new mums off as its all normal.......Well its not is it really?!?!? Screaming for 8hrs at night only??!?! God bless him xxx


----------



## caz & bob

girls its just a horribule af if i get any more like that got to go back and see her dont no why x x x


----------



## kcw81

I am so sorry Caz!! :hugs:

Holy shit the end of PA is crazy scary. I mean I felt like I was going to have a heart attack watching it!!

Verna I hope it works naturally - that would be so perfect.


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Me too casey, and Paul rewound it again to see it! I was sweating and refused to go down stairs to get some water hehehe Made him, not that that stopped me from been a giant chicken shit either............. 
Got my own back tho as I fell asleep while he watched something else and then I had a spider dream and jumped out of my skin that we had a huge spider running across the floor.....He almost crapped the bed lmao! xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies..just a quick update. My dr appt was great today. Gunner is no longer breech and flipped head down and the internal scan showed that my placenta has moved and his head is now right on my cervix. I am so happy. I had been stressing abit about the placenta moving. But now I have to get use to the change in movements...and the pressure I am now feeling and didn't have before. But so ready to met my little man! 

Happy monday ladies. I hope everyone is well. XX


----------



## Rudeollie

Super news about Gunner! Not long til he makes his apperance! Yay!!! xxx


----------



## kcw81

Great news about Gunner Sandi!


----------



## caz & bob

great new hun woopp not long x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Sandi- that's fantastic! My dr said even with placenta previa they can still deliver vaginally as long as u don't lose too much blood. I'm hoping for that too, or that my placenta moved... I'm so excited for u!


----------



## lisaf

great news about your placenta Sandi! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great news Sandi!! :hugs:

Caz, heavy periods with clots can be a sign of Endo or PCOS which will be why they want to see you if it happens again. Fingers crossed it was a one off though. Big :hug: xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you ladies. I was pretty worried after last weeks appt cause it had appeared to be moving but in the wrong direction...it was low laying on the right now its over on the left. The nurse said him turning could have helped. I am excited and so thankful! So I guess either direction was a good one. LOL


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well, I'm home alone for the night as Joe is away filming... Eek!!! Wish me luck!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Peach!! I hope little miss Lili is a good girl for mommy.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Me too!! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh, forgot to tell you, I won £79 on the lottery this weekend!! :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

thats awesome jess! lucky you. thats like 100 USD. Hey let me know how it feels being all alone with lilli with Joe gone cuz my Bobs gonna leave me next sunday and it will be weird to be all alone with the baby overnight!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well for starters I didn't get to eat dinner til 9pm!!


----------



## babyloulou

Great news Sandi :happydance:

Good luck Jess :flower:


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies sorry I've been quiet today, I've been reading but sammuel has been a right whingy little boy today so haven't had chance to post. 

I cannot remember what I've read! 

Great news sandy! 

Jess I'll pm you my address for you to send the cheque. Or would you rather pay me via paypal? You know, for my half of the lottery win! Remember we said we'd share? I'll find the page you said it if you like. :rofl: :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou what did the doctor say? X x x


----------



## babyloulou

For the girls who express how much do you tend to get each time you express? I've expressed twice today as we're going to try Ben with a bottle tonight to see if it helps any xx


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- they couldn't fit him in today :growlmad: We have an appointment for 4pm tomorrow. The HV thought it was definitely reflux though so hopefully the doctor will give us something!?!? The poor thing is so uncomfortable :-( He's not been to sleep today at all either!


----------



## SBB

Poor Ben :( 
I tend to get 80ml out of each boob, so 160ml from both provided they're fairly full! I can get 100ml out of each if they're at bursting point! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I get about 150-200ml each time I express... But then again I am part fresian as my friend says!! 

Suz, I'm pretty sure the offer was on winning the jackpot! It was in the small print written in invisible text! :rofl:

Have you tried you pelvic floor exerciser? Is it helping? I'm wondering if I need to get one... Think I had a bit of leakage earlier... :blush:


----------



## babyloulou

I got 120ml earlier from both boobs but that was straight after a feed. Then tonight I've got 80ml from both- but again straight after a big feed so I guess that's ok?? :shrug:


----------



## SBB

I haven't used it yet, the physio told me to wait til I'd seen her again. But it looks pretty good and I think it would work. What exercises are you doing now? I was told to do 5 x5 second holds, and 5 quick ones 4 times a day. Also to pull muscle up before lifting baby or anything... 

I knew you'd find a way out of it! :haha: 
X x x


----------



## SBB

After a feed that's really good lou... X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

That's good Lou. I express 5-6 times a day, but I'm doing exclusive bottle feeding. Hope Ben has a better night tonight! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck tomorrow Lou. I hope they figure out whats wrong with little Ben


----------



## kcw81

That sounds good to me since it was after a feed lou! I express like 8 times a day and it totally varies depending how long since the last time.


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks girls!!

Ben is drinking a bottle as we speak!! Clever boy! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well done Ben! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Yay lou! Did he sleep any better? Sammuel didn't he was up loads last night! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

So was Lili, Suz... Must be something in the air!!


----------



## SBB

Oh no jess... Maybe she knew her daddy wasn't there!! 

I am taking sammuel for his jabs today then to baby boogie this afternoon! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG baby boogie sounds FAB! Have fun suz, sending Sammuel a big hug for his jabs xxx

Sorry you both has bad nights sleep....Im hopin Lou didnt and the bottle worked a treat!

Im really cross.......When we registered Pearl no one had told us we needed a postal order to get the full certificate so on the day the woman completed everything and told us to wait a few days to call the York office to get copies.....She said we would get 2 for £7. Just called them now and unless u ring them ON THE DAY its £7 per copy.

What a crock of sh*t hey???? Its the council I work for so Im going to kick off over it. Others would if I buggered up so why the hell shouldnt i hey?!??!


----------



## SBB

Idiots! We got told £3.50 to buy them there and then or £7 after. You should have been told :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

The woman specifically said for us to leave it a few days til we called to order them or they wouldnt have our info yet! D*ck! hahaha

Im needing an outift for a christening at the end of the month, I just cant see anything that will flatter the sag pouch tummy! To make things worse I cant find an outfit for Pearl either hahahaha

Main problem is I want to look Amazing as its back in my old town so I could encounter old friends........I want to look yummy mummy but cant see it happening in formal wear!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! 

I'm sure you will look beautiful Ellen! What kind of thing are you thinking of????

Suz- it wasn't too bad. He was awake until 4am feeding (even after a 4oz bottle) and wouldn't go in his Moses basket. He slept with me. He eventually dropped off and has slept on and off until now (mainly with ny nipple in his mouth!) No screaming either- so pretty good for him! :thumbup: 

Right we are off to try and register him. Not sure how successful it will be as the birth notification was all wrong! The HV showed me her copy and it had Bens details as the baby's details and the mother's details- instead of mine! :dohh: :dohh: She said it may cause us some problems!! :growlmad:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh, Ellen, that's rubbish... stupid woman!!

Get some magic pants then you can wear anything!! :)

I'm waiting for our new sofa to be delivered... anytime between 7am-3pm. When it gets here I'm going to put Lili down and have a kip on it... worried if I go to sleep before it arrives that I might miss the doorbell!!

Suz, hope Sammuel's jabs go ok. Lili has hers next Thurs. Enjoy Baby boogie! Sounds fun! We have our first yoga and massage class tomorrow!


----------



## SBB

Lou my details were wrong too and they had Sammuel as a girl! But they take all the details from you so shouldn't be too much of a problem. Good luck! Glad you got a bit mire sleep too. I often doze off and wake andmy nipple is still in his mouth!! 

Jess yay for new sofa :happydance: 

Ellen def get some mega pants! Or go empire line but floaty over tum. 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im trying to find a nice empire dress or top but cant see any! 

I got a nice dress shirt the other week so might just get some high waisted black trousers and tuck in pants and make do.

Yay for a bit of sleep Lou! Have fun registerig Ben.....make sure u dont do what we did....Get your copies today!!! 

And big yay on the sofa Jess - hope lilli lets u get a kip on it later! x

We r doing nothing, as per. The only groups we have round here are just a weighing one in the middle of a council housing hole that I alone am scared to walk through let alone with Pearl! Bring on mkoving so we can socialise with my own kind hahaha x


----------



## laura6914

hey all :wave: how we doing?

Lou glad to hear you have had some descent sleep and have fun registering Ben. 

Ellen im the same as you, i dont attend any classes apart from the weighin. 1: cause of where it is. 2: cause i dont know anyone and im a little shy. :( lol. 

Suz, how are you hun?

Peach: has your sofe arrived yet? a kip is sunding soooooo good to me. I wish i could have one, im exhausted. 

hello to everyone i havent named. Hope all babies, bumps and mums are doing well. 

xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Laura xx I cannot believe I am following your ticker again lol! Its madness hahaha But nice cos you are so lovely xxx 5 weeks hey! Woohoo!

How u feelin?? x


----------



## laura6914

I know, i keep forgetting im pregnant. :haha: I think cause we wasnt trying it feels o different. Plus i have Shae keeping me so busy i dont have time to think. lol. 
I feel ok. I forgot how exhausting being pregnant was. Sickness comes and goes and so does the cramping but im ok. 

As for christening outfits: River island have some lovely light flowing tops. May be worth a look. They are trendy and loose :shrug: I love river island. :)

xx


----------



## TySonNMe

babyloulou said:


> For the girls who express how much do you tend to get each time you express? I've expressed twice today as we're going to try Ben with a bottle tonight to see if it helps any xx

In the morning, after going all night, I can get around 10oz (300ml) then I pump again before noon, before 5p and before bed (every 5 hours) and I usually get around 6-7oz (180-210ml) each time, sometimes 8oz (240ml) if I've been drinking a lot of water.

Good morning to everyone! I had a terrible stomach virus Sunday night and yesterday, but I'm feeling much better! I hope all babies, bumpies, and mommies are doing well!

Happy 2 months Suz and Sammuel!! (it's a little hard to read your ticker, a little dark)


----------



## SBB

I'll redo my ticker Marg! Did it in a real hurry! 

Hey Laura nice to see you :) love the ticker! 

Sorry in a hurry I need to leave for baby boogie in a minute. Sammuels jabs were fine. He cried then I gave him a cuddle and he was fine! He now weighs 14lbs 5.5oz!!! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well been to fs hes give me 6 more month of clomid 100mg he said this should work for me he think my eggs some month are not good quality and some months they are so carnt wait to start again it will be double hot flushes and mood swings haha start them in march woopp x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Yay Caz! Is he going to monitor your follicles?


----------



## caz & bob

tyson he said i dont need it because i use opks plus i would have to pay for all the scans and there expensive had to just pay 165 pound now because were private x x


----------



## Smile4me

Best of Luck sweetheart! Your BFP is coming soon!!

Morning lovely ladies!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good news Caz! Wishing you all the best. I'm curious that your doctor gave you more Clomid. My FS told me that the maximum allowed in total was 6 rounds. I really hope it works hon. Xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Caz, I would probably skip the monitoring too then...wishing you a speedy BFP!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Super news caz honey! ll the best for the next round!

Jess - my FS gave me 6 courses and told me I would be free to come back and get more on a higher dose.............I know a few whove had more thna 6 tbh.

We're just watching babytv. Pearl loves it. Put me and her to sleep last night almost, in a good way tho hahaha x


----------



## caz & bob

its my fs hun who gave them me so dont no peach x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Great news caz!

Ds has been sick. :( I hope today is better for him. Dd has kindergarten registration today and I'd rather he didn't puke during that... Lol.

Dreamt I was in a lions den last night. Haha. Got bit by a black panther. What is up with these pregnancy dreams?!

Ugh I'm feeling nauseaous and I hope I don't get sick like my sweet baby was yesterday. :( I better go eat and try to chase it away!


----------



## Smile4me

Just eat buttered toast that should make your tum feel better.
I hope you feel better Chel

I had a little pinkish cm earlier.. hmmmm I'm just writing down all symptoms to keep track so I know if I get them in the upcoming months they may just be normal for me....
:)


----------



## Onelildream

Eek, Verna! That sounds great. I hope it's the beginning!


----------



## kcw81

hi ladies just poppin in to say hi! Verna love the avvie pic!! good idea to track symptoms, I did the same. kept a diary. 

Chell sorry about DS! hope you don't get sick too.

Ellen what is babytv? sounds so entertaining! :)


----------



## SBB

Verna love the new pic - beautiful! Hope the cm isn't normal for you :D and it's the start of a bfp!

Great news caz I hope the side effects aren't too bad for you... :hugs:

Well baby boogie was weird! Basically sat around singing nursery rhymes and songs that I've never heard! Not sure I'd go again it was a bit weird! But nice to chat to the other mums. Sammuel is bigger than babies that are 7 months!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

wow good job sammual being such a big boy! good job mommy! That class sounds sorta silly but glad you got to meet other moms.


----------



## Smile4me

aww thanks!
Casey hows baby Jimmy?

Suz lol... at least you gave it a try right.... 

Our Wedding Anny is on Monday, we've got our cottage ready to go...
Love this place.... https://www.alpenhorngasthaus.com/rooms.html


----------



## SBB

Looks lovely verna! 

Do you think you'll go to any mum and baby groups casey? I know you said no before but wondered if you'd changed your mind? 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caz that is great news! FX for you hun

Verna yay for pink cm...I hope this is a awesome sign of great things to come. :)

Thought I would share my 34 week bump pic


----------



## kcw81

No Suz, still don't want to join any groups. I am still not wanting to leave the house much to break routine. I have always been a bit OCD like that. Maybe though if I get real stir crazy I will or when jimmy is older and needs playmates I would do it for him I suppose!

Verna aww your anni sounds great! You are going this weekend? oh yeah jimmy is doing well, he slept a 5.5 hour and a 4 hour stretch last night, it was fabulous but I didn't wake up to pump so a little scared that waiting too long between pumpings might affect my supply. The sleep felt so nice though!


----------



## SBB

You lucky thing casey with all that sleep! Just pop out another baby so he can have a playmate without leaving the house :haha: 

Lovely bump sandi :)

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Beautiful bump Sandi.

Verna, that place looks amazing...and the food...yum!


----------



## Rudeollie

Fab bump Sandi! Love the tattoo!

Verna as Chell said.......Eeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!! REALLY ....TRULY....hope its your BFP!!!

Casey - You SO should live nr me, then we coud keep each other entertained all day, cos Im only trying my friends baby massage class cos I know her and shes threatend me if I dont attend lol!

Lou - How did the docs go hun?????


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and forgot to say..........I will be in the nxt Tesco mum and baby magazine. Me and Pearl got chosen to give a review of Johnsons baby lotion and we have been asked to appear in the mag! hehehe


----------



## kcw81

Lovely bump sandi! 

HAha suz yeah pop out another one easy peasy. Hey I had kinda EWCM yest and today a little. Anyone else just had their baby and noticed changes in their CM after the bleeding stopped? They say you are supposed to be a bit dry down there while breast feeding.


----------



## SBB

Wow Ellen you'll be famous!! 

OMG I wonder if you're OVing?! No CM here...

X x x


----------



## kcw81

that would be so weird!

Ellen thats soo cool!


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! Casey I had this yesterday................Holy shit i didnt even think of EWCM! 

Yep, I promise to remember u all once the jobs start rollin in hehehehehe


----------



## kcw81

I am sure the cm is just a fluke its only been less than 2 months right ellen?


----------



## Smile4me

oh wow Ellen that is Fab news, I want a copy of it ;)

why would it be weird Case if you were ovulating?


----------



## kcw81

V - cuz I am totally breast pumping tons of milk all day long and even though its not breast feeding, its pretty low chance of OVing yet with that. also I only stopped bleeding out my pregnancy stuff like a week ago.


----------



## SBB

Marg have you got your af back? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Durrr verna I thought your post was by marg?!?! :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Yeah Marg I would like to know that too. I think she said she did but not sure. she is still Bfing. 

Well anyway ladies what else can we talk about out... haha Verna lets hear all your dirty plans with DH!


----------



## Smile4me

oh silly me, its been so long HA!!!! Come on little bean stick to that uterus!!!!!!!:flower:


----------



## kcw81

do you mean your bean? do you have a bean in there verna?


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Verna! I really hope you have a little beany burrowing in there right now! :flower: 

I can't remember what else I read- oh apart from lots of crazy talk about ewcm and second pregnancies from all you crazies!! You must be mad!! :rofl:

AFM- the doctor gave me Baby Gaviscon for Ben- doesn't seem to be doing him much good so far though and he seems to be struggling without the Infacol! :-( 

We have sent the Bed nest back today. When I get the refund i think I'll spend it on a crib for our bedroom (he's nearly grown out of the Moses basket) and some sort of swing so I can hopefully put him down for 5 minutes in the day! He will NOT lie on his back anymore and refuses to be put down- I think it's because he's so uncomfortable! Can anyone recommend a really good swing? Have you all got one? We've got a vibrating chair someone bought him but he hates it!!! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Lou Sammuel hates his vibrating chair too. We don't have a swing. 

Honestly he'll start being interested in things so you can put him down soon, does he have a mobile over his cot? Or a playmat with toys over? we can leave sammuel under those for a bit now if he's in the mood! 

Sammuel has been so fussy today and screaming on the boob! He gets really upset then pukes then he's ok, so wondering if he's got a bit of reflux too. Will keep an eye on it. 

Ok this is weird. At the docs sammuel had done a poo so I changed him to be weighed, the poo was orange/yellow. Put the nappy in a bag. Changed him at baby boogie, again orange, put in bag. When I got them out at home (they're reusable ones) the poo was green!!! WTF?!?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Maybe air changes the colour Suz?? I wouldn't worry about that- I think the colour it is when you first change them is the one to pay attention to x

What you've said about the screaming on the boob and throwing up- that's exactly how Ben's reflux started! Now he dry-heaves too when laid on his back, which upsets him even more than when he needs to puke! I hope Sammuel hasn't got it too-it's not pleasant at all!! Surviving on an hours sleep is not fun- I feel like I've had a full nights sleep these days if I get two hours! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh just noticed your other question. Yes he has a playmat with toys over but I don't think he can focuse on them yet- they seem too high up for him to see. Somebody has bought us a mobile for his cot but we haven't put it up yet as we don't use his cot or nursery yet. Does Sammuel nap in his nursery now? Ben doesn't have naps at all that's the problem. He doesn't sleep in the day either! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

I just thought it was so weird and I was very confused!!! 

I hope he's not getting it, doesn't sound fun :hugs: I hope the gaviscon kicks in soon and you can get some sleep. How are your stitches now by the way? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Nope he doesn't nap either, apart from this morning he slept for 2 hours but that is def not normal for him! I change him though then lay him in the cot and he dances to the mobile. He also likes his playmat it has music and light and he bats the toys. And he likes looking at the tv, esp top gear!!! But this is only recent, he didn't do all that at 3 weeks... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

My external stitches seem ok now and don't look infected anymore- I think the penicillin cleared them up. However my internal stitches are very achy this week and it's starting to get sore to wee (never has been before) - I'm hoping it's just where they are healing! :shrug:

The worst thing is still my cocyx though- it's getting worse all the time. I can only really feed Ben lying on my side now. I have physio in the morning at 10:30 (if we have a decent night and I can crawl out of bed at 9 that is! :haha:)


----------



## SBB

Oh no I hope the physio sorts it. 

I felt sore weeing too. Not like stinging in the stitches, I'm not sure how to describe it though! Occasionally it's still sore now... But definitely less than it was. 

Glad the penicillin worked anyway! I looked at a few of your pics on fb today, he's so gorgeous! I will look at the rest tomorrow, my phone was taking about 10 mins to load each photo earlier :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Aw one of the girls on my maca thread is pregnant after a MC and was using clomid, had really high numbers - it's twins!!! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Hey ladies!!! SBB sent me here to check you out! I was on 100mg of clomid and just found out today were expecting twins! WOW couldn't believe it! 

I hope I can stop in and join ya'll!


----------



## babyloulou

Awww congratulations Tnt!!! Our first Clomid twins! :hugs: And welcome to the thread - we're a friendly bunch here :flower:


----------



## SBB

Yay hi TNT! :hugs: 

He he I am still grinning about the twinnies :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Babylou- Thank you for the welcome! I am very surprised I was in that 5% of likelyhood for twins! :haha: But VERY happy! Congratulations on your new baby boy! :happydance:

SBB- Thank you hun! Im glad to be here.


----------



## kcw81

welcome TNT and congrats!! they already know its twins huh? crazy! I think you might be from the same state as another of our buddies Verna. Is it still freezing there? is this your first? I am Casey :)

Lou god 2 hours of sleep a night feels like a full nights?? you poor thing! I know it will get better but I hope it gets better FAST for you! Oh yeh JImmy hates his vibrating chair and the swing we got him is for him when he can hold his head up on his own so the only thing I do is put him on a boppy cushion on the couch and he stares at me while I pump till he gets bored and cries, then I have to hold him or move him to a different view, like the window. its hard to hold him whilst pumping though so I hate it when he cries. He seems to like to stare at lights and mobile things hanging above. So you are going to start putting him in the crib for naps?


----------



## TntArs06

kcw81 said:


> welcome TNT and congrats!! they already know its twins huh? crazy! I think you might be from the same state as another of our buddies Verna. Is it still freezing there? is this your first? I am Casey :)
> 
> Lou god 2 hours of sleep a night feels like a full nights?? you poor thing! I know it will get better but I hope it gets better FAST for you! Oh yeh JImmy hates his vibrating chair and the swing we got him is for him when he can hold his head up on his own so the only thing I do is put him on a boppy cushion on the couch and he stares at me while I pump till he gets bored and cries, then I have to hold him or move him to a different view, like the window. its hard to hold him whilst pumping though so I hate it when he cries. He seems to like to stare at lights and mobile things hanging above. So you are going to start putting him in the crib for naps?

Hi Casey,

Thank you so much! Today was a bit warmer but still cold! South Missouri is a bit warmer! Today was our first scan and hopefully more to come and more often hopefully! Pretty overwelmed right now and my dad is all stressed...not that I really need his help but you know parents! LOL

Congratulations on the new baby! Whata cutie!


----------



## kcw81

oh thanks! he is a handful thats for sure I can't imagine having twins!!!


----------



## TntArs06

kcw81 said:


> oh thanks! he is a handful thats for sure I can't imagine having twins!!!

LOL no kidding! That part hasn't set in yet. Good thing we've never had any children so we dont know any different really! LOL


----------



## Britt11

Hey Casey, nice to see you on- sounds like you do a good job juggling entertaining your little one and pumping. :thumbup:

Hi TNT welcome!! :flower: Congrats on the twinnies, yeah so exciting, cute scan pic :hugs:
we need more new graduates a lot of the grads have had their beautiful babies, so we have to keep up the momentum.
how are you feeling?

ladies, my usual- super busy with work so just popping on for a few mins. Have we heard from Verna? she is in her 2ww post surgery :happydance:

oh I popped on the scale today, I am up 18 pounds now since pre-pregnancy :shock: holy cow, what a tubby, I need to slow down a bit-didnt even realize it ha ha. My baby is measuring 6 days ahead, does that help??!! :)
:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Uhh yeahhh the 6 days ahead, it totally helps Cat! haha Seriously don't worry about it, sounds like baby is healthy and growing great! Man your schedule astounds me!!


----------



## Smile4me

Wow Congrats TNT - Yep we are from the same state, I am from Ballwin/Manchester :) Were you on Clomid or did you just take Maca to get your BFP?

Hey Cat, yes hun I am 5 or 6dpo with Major Sore bb's and VERY sleepy, I don't want to over think this cylce though, it is the first one well hell it is the surgery month LOL so if it doesnt happen its not a problem.... had to go pick up Girl Scout cookies for my daughter and now I get to deliver and collect the money LOL ... hey what's wrong with this picture huh?

My dd started LaCross today .... my baby that is I mean she's 16 holy cow.... I went to pick her up and the lady asked me why I was coming in so late,,,, I was like huh? She thought I was a student again? I love her, I told her I was just going to pop in random so she could send compliments my way all day long... HA


----------



## Onelildream

Verna- hahaha. That's awesome! Look at you, teen mom!

Lou- hope the meds kick in for ben so u can both get some sleep. Did the doc say yes to reflux then? Are they testing him?

Suz- maybe sammuel has mood ring poo. Haha. All diff colors depending on the temperature.

Hi to all! I should go to bed now! Lol. Hubs is snoring next to me.

TNT-welcome Hun! Congrats! That's super exciting! I'm a bit jealous. ;)

Afm I took dd to kindergarten registration...took 2.5 hours! Yikes. But the lady told her how smart she is and she's been gloating all evening. Haha. I'm getting huge, ladies! I'll post a 30 week pic next week.

Oh sandi, I love your belly! So freakin cute!


----------



## lisaf

TNT - welcome and huge congrats!!!! Ok, I'm like 90% positive I've bumped into you on BnB several times before, but you of course changed your profile pic and now I don't remember who you were :dohh: :haha: I totally remember you MC though and am so happy you're back and doubly blessed!!!! :happydance:
Also happy to see another US girl... I come on in the morning and find pages of chatter to catch up on sometimes, lol. 

Just checkign in girls... I'm busy all day with my stupid trainee guy who is grossing me out and irritating me, lol. Then we had classes the last 2 nights after work so of course I don't get on here to check anything until 9pm... and so many of my threads have 10+pages of reading :dohh:
i'm off to bed now, I'll check back tomorrow when I can!


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls!

Firstly congrats to our new member Tnt! And our first twinnies yay! Good luck and lots of health to you honey xxx

Hope Lou got soe kip last night??? Hope physio goes well xxx

Suz - How many poos does Sammuel do!?!?!?? Pig pog only goes once in 3-4 days! 

And it must be a boy thing on the vib chairs............cos Pearl loves hers! Its so funny cos its like her toilet, eveytime shes due a poo I pop her in and bam, poo poo time! Also its got a mouse and mirror on it that she knacks with her legs!

She just spent 20mins finding it hilarious to kick my boobs while laid next to each other. See how she likes me doing it when shes 16 hey?


----------



## SBB

Haha naughty pearl! He poos loads! Every time I change him there's a poo! Not at night though, he just wees a lot... 

I am going to T K Twatts today to buy some clothes hopefully :) 

Oh and I am doing that job I mentioned a while ago! Hopefully it will be ok, and we could really do with the cash... So I can buy more clothes :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh shopping. FUN! Hope TK TWatts is kind and has lots of nice things for you......

Im pumping then makin a pie for tea. Managed to get back to sleep for an hour this morning after Pearl got ready. Thank god or I would have been zombified today! Just couldnt sleep right last night, all down to stupid work AGAIN!


----------



## laura6914

morning all. 

Shae only poos once every 2 -3 days to :shrug:

Oh Suz you have just had me pissin me self :rofl: TK TWatts :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Laura! Thanks for the river island tip yesterday btw.......Never think of there but they had some nice dresses Im thinking of trying with some cute little flats! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: ladies!

Suz, wierd about the poos!! Hope Sammuel hasn't got reflux... it's really no fun at all!

Lou, sorry the Gaviscon doesn't seem to be helping... I'm not sure it's working for Lili anymore either...

Verna, just sending you some more :dust: xx

Ellen, only one poo every 3-4 days? lucky you! 

Welcome TNT and congrats!! Twins, Wow! :hug:

AFM... had another tough night with Lil. She is throwing up all feeds now, the gaviscon appears to have stopped working... :( It means that she doesn't sleep for more than an hour at any time cos she's constantly hungry. Going to try and get an appt at the docs today and see what we can do. On a plus side, we're off to Mother and Baby yoga and massage at 1.30!

hello to all the other girls! :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! :hi:

Laura- I love the new profile pic- Shae looks so grown up on it- like a little boy not a baby!! :shock:

Suz- enjoy TKTwatts! OH loves it there! He goes and just replaces his whole wardrobe in one go!! Xx

I never got to physio. I got OH to ring and postpone it. I just couldn't do it after 2 hours sleep this morning. Glad I didn't cos Ben has been back to sleep and let me have another 2 hours! :thumbup:

Ellen- what are work playing at now???


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay for the extra sleep Lou! :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I hope the doc is more help than ours. He basically said Gaviscon was it! :shrug: When I said we are only getting a tiny bit of sleep (including Ben) he said "that's having a newborn for you" and that was it!! :growlmad: 

To be fair the Gaviscon seems to have stopped his actual sick- but he wasn't doing too much of that anyway. It's not stopped his silent reflux though. He is still wretching and heaving and crying in pain when feeding at night! :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo hoo for the xtra sleep Lou! Have to agree, physio after a few hrs kip??? Not pleasant!

Och work have sent me loads of letters in the past 4 weeks, makin occ health appointments so they can clear me for the BIG meeting............I had to cancel the last one due to my mastitis and its rescheduled for tomorrow. Im thinking of writing in to the personel woman whos sending the letters and saying Im on leave, I used the effin internet due to reason x,y and z so make your decisions and write to me as all this is creating major problems in my personal life. My friend from work said I need to say its affecting my milk production due to stress! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

From what I've read, the gaviscon just thickens the milk in the stomach, and they hope that is enough to stop them vomiting it up, but it doesn't neutralise the acid, so if that is still getting in to their throat it will still cause discomfort. Have you tied a pacifier? It helps Lili a little bit, and may help Ben with his silent reflux and retching.. not easy all this is it?! Oh and if one more person fobs us off with, "that's newborns for you" I will scream... its a very convenient way of not having to their job properly!!!


----------



## laura6914

God Ellen, Whats happening with work? Your on maternit leave they shouldnt be contacting you like that should they? An your welcome r.e River Island. 

Thanks Lou, he is growing up so fast. I took that pic this morning. And yey on the extra sleep.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh, Ellen, that's rubbish. They shouldn't be contacting you at all whilst you're on mat leave. Defo say the stress is affecting your milk!


----------



## babyloulou

You already know what I think about your work Ellen!! :growlmad:

The thing is they are not breaking any rules by trying to get you in while on maternity leave- however.... It needs to be "mutually convenient" is the rule! So just keep telling them you can't! Say you are breastfeeding a very demanding baby and you can't commit to a meeting at the moment!! :shrug: Are you still handing your notice in?

Jess- I know- it is so difficult :cry: I hate seeing him in pain and I am sooooo tired! The worst is the daytime though actually because I can't put him down at all. I didn't get a shower at all yesterday and so far today! :sick: I can't put him down to make a drink or anything! He just does blood curdling screams! :nope:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls xxx I will do that then Lou, Im gonna call them tomorrow and say if Occ Health wants to talk to me then she can call me as Pearls not got a sitter and Im not walking her 2miles to sit waiting in a stinky old folks home til the meeting.......Then I will try get her to agree to postpone it again til I can hand it in.

Get this too btw, the meeting is with our new boss who Ive never even met! Can u imagine me going back to work with a new boss after all this sh*te!

And docs are flippin too quick to blame stuff on newbornitis! Just keep on and on at them xxx


----------



## laura6914

Lou have you looked into one of those sling things so you cn carry him around with you? My heart goes out to you hun it really does. Tiredness is the worst thing. I wish they was something you could find that works for the little man. xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hug: Lou... Just so you know, Gaviscon is only the first rung of the ladder treatment wise, so don't let your doc fob you off. xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- good for you! Don't roll over on this xx :hugs:

Laura- yes I have a mai tei sling. He used to love being in it. I spent the first week he was out of hospital carrying him around in it- but he's hated it since he's got ill. He's uncomfortable no matter how I carry him to be fair. When I say I have to hold him all day I don't mean then he is comfortable! He spends the whole day still squirming, groaning and yawning (because he is soooo over-tired but can't sleep) x

Jess- right I might request a different doctor then if we have to go back. The one we saw is useless- he's also the one who refused to look at my stitches when they were infected. He just said "if a midwife has said they are infected thats enough for me- I don't want to look at them" and just gave me antibiotics on my say so!! :shock:


----------



## laura6914

lou your having a shit time at the minute. Can you request for a referal to a pediatrician? They may be able to help more as babies are their forte?


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls!!

Firstly, congratulations TNT!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months...well 7 months now!

Lou, my heart goes out to you! I really hope the doctor can you help you out. A co-worker of mine also recently got her son diagnosed with reflux maybe 2 weeks ago...her doctor was the same, just kind of brushing it off and not taking her seriously. You are Ben's mama and you know when he's not right. I would raise hell at the doctor's office until you get him some relief. In a few more weeks hopefully, he will be able to sit by himself for a little while. I think around 7-8 weeks Jackson started paying attention to hanging things and would look for a little while so I could get things done. Before that someone had to hold him or he was a giant fusspot. :hugs:

Laura, love the new piccie of Shae!! What a cutie!

Someone asked about AF returning...what's that? LoL...I never had a normal AF and haven't seen her in a long time nor do I really expect for her to return on her own. I also had an IUD placed last month although it's non-hormonal and shouldn't affect ovulation. BUT I did have some EWCM Saturday and took an ovulation test, but it was really late. It was one of those definitive ones where if there's a line you're ovulating and if there's no line then you're not. I didn't check during the window but when I looked at it the next day there was a line so who knows?

OH asked me this morning if I wanted to be knocked up again and I told him yes, but not right now. I think he's really enjoying Jackson and I have dropped a few hints that I am thinking about one more. Before he was so against it he was thinking about the old snipperoo, so maybe there is still hope!


----------



## kcw81

hi ladies! lou I am so sorry about how rough it is going!! I cant believe you can't even get a drink or probably can't even go to the bathroom can you? you poor thing I would die if I couldn't go take some time in the bathroom for days on end!! its gotta get easier - colicky babies get through it after a couple months and you will make it through and look back on this time and hopefully just laugh and be relieved. :hugs:

Ellen change your phone number so they can't reach you!

Haha marg so when would you want a new LO then?

Verna you are so cute I think you look really young too! Def not 36!

Suz thats crazy about Samms magic poos! haha. haven't ever heard of that.

Lisa why does the trainee guy gross you out?

hello to all yall else! Jimmy slept pretty good again last night, 5 hours and another four hours getting up for a 1am feed. Love it and hope it continues but I am not counting on it!


----------



## babyloulou

You're so lucky Casey!! How on earth have you got him to sleep through like that!? That's amazing!! :thumbup: Does he sleep on his own too? 

Thanks Margaret and Laura- I will push for a referral if it doesn't start easing up! X


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, I think once Jackson is maybe 2 or 3. I'll be thinking about it all the time, but I want to wait a little while. I want to enjoy our family the way it is now and see where we stand in about 2 years...you know financially, relationship-wise, etc. I may have change my mind again. If you'd have asked me a month ago if I wanted another one, I would have told you a quick no!


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey Jimmy and Pealr must be on the same vibe cos thats how she sleeps. Put her down at 10 last night and I woke her up by pumping at 4 am ...........then she went straight back off after her feed.

It was me who had the sleep issues hahaha x


----------



## kcw81

Me and you are soul mates ellen I swear, maybe pearl and jimmy are gonna meet one day and hit it off!

Lou I think putting Jimmy on a feeding/napping schedule really has helped the nighttime sleep come. He eats a full meal (100 mls) every 2.5-3 hours and then hangs out for an hour awake, then I put him down in his crib for a nap alone in his nursery for about 1.5 hours and then if he doesn't wake himself up once its been 3 hours, I wake him up and feed and do it all over again. this schedule has regulated his hunger times and need for sleep times and so at night, instead of waking him up I let him wake up naturally and gradually he has lengthened his nightime sleep stretches on his own. I actually read about doing this method in a book called Babywise and its been a godsend, really. When I put him down for a nap too sometimes he cries but I let him cry it out for a little while and usually its just like 5-10 mins then he falls asleep, if he cries more then say 15 to 20 mins, I go check something major isn't wrong. Some women think its horrible to let the baby cry or to be on a schedule but I think its great, he is happy and rested and so am I.


----------



## kcw81

why'd you have sleep troubles ellen? a little bit of insomnia? I hate that, like when jimmy is sleepingand I know I tell myself "okay casey this is your big chance for a 4 hour nap! GO to sleep!" then my mind races for an hour and I still haven't nodded off yet! not fair sometimes.


----------



## TntArs06

Morning girls!!

Wow ya'll are so chatty! Your little ones stories make me smile so much! Even the poo's! :rofl:

SBB- what the heck TK Twatt? :rofl: is that like our walmart? One day im gonna have to take a trip over the pond and see all these places. Of course with Twins that will probably be never unless I become rich! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah bit of that casey and a bit of work stuff.

Hehehe I bet they do meet up someday, if they take after us they should do anyhoo! I mean look....we found each other xxx

Awwww no fair. Applied for tickets to that BBC 3 Frankensteins Wedding show but havent got them. Boooooo! Its takin place 10 mins down the road from my mums and we were planning to go and let her baby sit.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all af has gone wooppp sex is on the cards to night x x x


----------



## kcw81

Uhh what the heck is frankensteins wedding? a musical I suppose? sounds weird! yeah work stuff shouldn't be even in the picture right now for you ellen , I am sorry about that. 

I know what is TK twatt? thats a joke right.

TNTars what is your name?


----------



## Rudeollie

This is it Casey.....https://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/pages/frankensteinswedding

Its set within an old abbey and its super spooky at night so it would have been amazing to attend. Specially with a huge crowd! xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, just back from baby yoga and massage. Lili and I loved it!!! Lou, I think the massage techniques could really help Ben, if there is a class near you. Lili is sleeping without doing all the wriggling and contracting and arching she normally does!! :happydance: Just waiting to see the doctor to discuss the ineffectiveness of Gaviscon and see what else we can do!


----------



## SBB

Hehe T K Twatts is actually a shop called t k maxx, but I like swearing :rofl: it sells clothes that are last season or whatever, allegedly cheaper but most stuff isn't I swear!! 

Lol TNT what is your name?! I know your partner is Amy and I might even know your hot sperm donors but I don't know yours!! :haha: 
Hope that's ok I've just told everyone your life story!!! 

Casey sammuel won't settle when he cries he doesn't stop! I'd leave him if he actually went to sleep after a while but he just doesn't :( 

Lou sammuel used to also have to be attached, it's different as he didn't have the reflux but he always had tummy pains, I remember the MW came one day at 4 and I was just on the sofa crying at her cos I hadn't even eaten anything yet! It does get better, I know I keep saying that but it might help you stay sane knowing that it won't always be like this :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

that sounds pretty enertaining! I wouldn't mind seeing it but I think my DH would hate it. Does paul like going to shows like that with the dancing and such?


----------



## kcw81

Suz, how long does he cry if you leave him for a nap? I swear sometimes it feels like he has been crying for 30 minutes but then I check the clock and its only been like 8 mins! I then force myself to wait it out a little longer and he does usually calm and pass out for a napper.

TK twatts haha.

Tnt hmm interesting story! lets hear it!


----------



## laura6914

Welcome TNT, and WOW twins. How exciting. :happydance:

Shae has just had his dinner without spitting it at me :yipee:


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL!! He only likes them for me Casey.........BUT he did take me to the ballet last feb while ttc and said it was one of our best nights out ever......We had some lovely wine and food before going .............then started on shorts in there and got hammered hehehe Good job it was Romeo and Juliet so I knew the story hahaha x


----------



## kcw81

ohh congrats laura what an achievement! myself I am a bit tired of wearing all my uglier shirts and sweats since I don't want to ruin my cute clothes but I think it will be awhile. Whenever I do put on a cute shirt it is inevitably spit up or peed on.

ellen I guess if I got my DH drunk he would go anywhere with me! even jeans shopping or to see a chick flick!


----------



## SBB

I don't know casey I never timed it. I'm such a wimp
I don't leave him that long. I guess probably only about 10 mins actually. Maybe I'll try leaving him longer! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Phil loves chick flicks, he is worse than me :haha: his favorite is love actually :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol yay Laura!! Soon you'll have 1 spitting at you and one puking on you! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

:rofl: thanks for that Suz. I have no idea how imgoing to juggle everything but im sure ill manage. Im sure shae will be so much easier to handle at 1. Then again he is a little angel now. So perfect. :cloud9:


----------



## babyloulou

I daren't leave Ben crying at all. I read you shouldn't before 12 weeks as they have no concept of people returning if they're left alone until 12 weeks?? :shrug: :shrug: 

Jess- baby massage sounds good- I'm going to start thinking about classes to go to I think x


----------



## SBB

You'll definitely manage and 8 months is a long time and shae will be much more able to entertain himself by then! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Its 6 months when they understand that you are still doing things and are still there out of their visual range if that makes sense. Before that they cry for a reason, even if its just for a love nore cuddle. I cant leave Shae tocry it breaks my heart. Where as Phil can quite easily, its caused many arguements.

Each to their own though. Everyones parenting methods are different and do what ever works for you and your baby :thumbup: there is no right or wrong as long the baby is ok thats all that matters.


----------



## SBB

Yeh Danny will leave sammuel too or gets annoyed much quicker than me with the crying. I've only got annoyed at 6am when I've had NO sleep! Apart from that I just feel sorry for him and don't like to let him cry. 

But I know if I did he would be in a much better routine by now. Actually he has no routine at all now!!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yeh everyones different I guess! I guess I am more tough love type of mom. I understand how hard it is to leave them though but sometimes you just know there is nothing else wrong and they just need to cry a bit before nodding off for a nap. Jimmy seems to do fine with it and he gets lots of sleep now! I didnt start the routine until he was a few weeks old. I doubt he grows up feeling neg;ected, I hug him and kiss him plenty! Dh is the softy of us 2, it balances out I think. xxoo


----------



## caz & bob

welcome TnT hun i am going to be taking 100mg my next af hope i get twins it will be brill wooopppp x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I have left Jax to cry, but only when he's whining...if he is truly distressed then I go straight to him. For example, this morning at 2:30 he woke up and whined for about 45 seconds and then went back to sleep...then at 4:30 he was truly screaming and I went to him and cuddled him and gave him his paci. I don't believe in crying it out, but I don't think a little crying is going to hurt him. I'm not trying to start any debates or offend anyone...only telling my opinion.


----------



## laura6914

Casey i wish i had your patience hun. I take my hat off to you. :thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

im the same as you tyson, he winges a lot so i just leave him to it else id be permanantly attatched to him. :haha:


----------



## SBB

he definitely won't feel neglected! i think you're much more of a routine person casey, i am not! i am lazy do whatever is easiest person :haha: hence why i let him sleep on me for weeks, cos it was easier than settling him in his cot/moses. in the long run not the best, which i knew, but still took the option thats easiest at the time! 
i am more of an everything as it comes person. 

neither is better / worse, just different! honestly i wish i could be bothered getting him into a routine, but it's hard work so i just don't!! :rofl:

i just went for a nice walk to the post box! going to aim for a walk a day. anyone exercising - my step bro whos a personal trainer told me about doing sit ups - not that i plan to do any yet! but he said at 3 months if you do a sit up/crunch - pull half way up and look at your abs. if the centre bit sort of protrudes then your muscles haven't gone back to the centre yet. in which case don't do straight up sit ups, because it will make your abs protrude. instead do side ones, ie sit up and pull towards the opposite side.... 
:D

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Yes, in the beginning I did not let him cry ever...we started the CC around 12 or 13 weeks. He was ready though. Someone mentioned a schedule (I think Casey)...that really helped us. Not a strict regimen, but eating every 4 hours, then play, then nap.


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- we have T J Maxx. Same thing, I think.


----------



## Onelildream

First time babies I think are harder to get in a schedule. I think once the second comes around you let them cry more, you have them on more of a schedule with the older child's schedule, etc. I think it's all just a learning game and adapting to what u feel is right for your family. You are all fantastic mothers! Don't doubt yourselves! You know best.


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah suz, my friend told me that...........but shes having to have physio to sort the muscles out as they wont attach back by themselves. God knows how we can tell that by oursleves!

Im walking and from nxt week if alls ok at my check friday Im starting the EA sports on the wii again, works wonders before when ttc so hopefully it'll do the same afters!

And I let Pearl grumble it out.........I tell her to do it tho as more tears = less pee hahaha! I can tell her cries now tho and if shes truly upset I will fetch her and sooth her. If shes wingeing I leave her!


----------



## kcw81

Yeah you are right Suz, I am more of a routine person, you are definitely more easygoing! Its a bit of a disorder really I feel panicked if I don't know what is going to happen next and when! I also don't think I could stand it if I had to go for weeks without being able to workout and take some time in the bathroom for a number 2 in the morning! Seriously I have OCD and maybe its a good thing I don't have a daughter because she might be more susceptible to copying me. I am hoping Jimmy takes after dad - easy come, easy go! 

I just rode the stationary bike for 45 minutes while he was napping! Feels good to get back into the exercise - even if you are sleep deprived I swear it helps jolt you a little to awakeness. Good on you ellen and Suz getting back into it. I think a walk a day is a good goal Suz! Situps, eehh I HATE them!

Laura honestly when I hear how you are it makes me feel like you are more affectionate and loving than I am. Do you tend to cry a lot in sad movies and such and are you huggy and kissy with your pals and family? I never have been that sort of person, What a cold lady I am! But you know what having a baby is the best thing for me because its definitely forcing me to soften up about all these things and feel emotions I have never felt so strongly before!


----------



## SBB

Aw casey you're not cold!!! I never used to cry at movies but I do now! Jimmy will know you love him!
I tell my family I love them all the time and I like that and will tell sammuel every night too :) I do kind of find it sad when families can't say that to each other... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz I am going to follow your lead there and tell jimmy that I love him all the time, my family wasn't like that growing up and I don't want to continue that! Luckily my DH is an I love you sort of person so that helps!! It feels good to know that you are loved! :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Suz...I'm the same way now...crying at sappy commercials even! I tell Jax I love him every night and give him kisses all day long...and his daddy is always laying kisses on him...he is very much loved!


----------



## SBB

Yay casey that's great you're going to break the trend! Danny would never tell his parents he loves them :( but I will make sure he tells sammuel! He tells me every day so I know he will, he just doesn't have that relationship with his parents. But that's down to them I think not him. 
Lol marg I kiss sammuel about twelve hundred times a day :rofl: there's only so long they'll let us do that so gotta make the most of it!!! 

I got some new nappies today, so excited to try them tomorrow they're so cute! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yeah woohoo for cute nappies! haha. I know what you mean, jimmy will HATE it when I kiss him when he gets older so I am doing it tons now. I want to eat his cheeks sometimes he is so cute and fun to kiss! aren't their little cheeks so cute? 

it was so weird the other day I was watching one born every minute and I was watching this woman give a tough birth and the baby popped out finally and I actually got teary eyed! I was like, what the? where'd this emotin come from? I am not a robot!


----------



## babyloulou

Yet another problem! The Gaviscon has constipated Ben ridiculously! :-( Hes been trying to poo and screaming for hours! God its never-ending!!! :dohh:


----------



## Smile4me

I cry at everything, pregnant or not pregnant... the other night dh has never watched Milliondollar baby so we rented it and I swear I was hyperventilating I was crying so hard and I've seen it before..... funny but at the time I was just sooo emotional and dh was like hun its just a movie......


----------



## Smile4me

oh Lou hun I'm sooo sorry Ben has to go through that :( Poor baby


----------



## kcw81

verna that movie is so sad - I hate the end!!! you ARE such a softy though I knew it!


----------



## Rudeollie

Aw no Lou! Get his legs going.......and get loads of oranges into you! That works within 10hrs if pearls constipated xxx

I tell her I love her about a squillion times a day. My main worry is if we ever became like my mum and I when I hit my teens. God I despised her so much..........all we ever did until I moved out was fight and fight. We'd have at least 4 no speak for weeks arguments til just before dad died. Poor dad even said while in hospital we hd to be friends and there for each other...............And ever since then we have been.

But I want it all the time with this girl of mine xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou hon, that happened to lili. I'm giving her one 3rd prune juice to 2 3rds cooled boiled water once a day. Doctor told me to and it helps. :hugs:

Doctor has prescribed Lili Domperidone... I thought he said Don perignon at first!! Was a bit confused as to how champagne would help her!! :rofl: of course she hasn't vomited at all today ironically!! That might have something to do with not putting her flat at all!! Going to sleep her on an incline tonight too. 

Um... What else... Oh yeah Suz, I go for an hours walk every day and of course am now doing yoga once a week. The teacher went around checking we hadn't had abdominal separation... She couldn't tell with me!! Said things were lower than she expected whatever that means!! :rofl:

I tell everyone I love them all the time!! Guess that's what comes from working in theatre!! I will be coaching Lili to say love as her first word! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Aw love as first word would be amazing! Sammuels will be twat or something :rofl: 

Lol casey and verna you guys should watch a sad film together :haha: 

Lou :hugs: it's never ending! Boiled water, freshly squeezed oj (a teaspoon full) and a little brown sugar worked when sammuel didn't go for 9 days! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and Ellen the story about your dad nearly made me cry! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry Suz xxx Didnt want to make anyone cry xxx

LMAO at Sammuels first word..........It could very well be tw*t with you hahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

OJ isn't advised if it's reflux as it's acidic. The brown sugar will help too though. 

Haha, Twat as first word would be hilarious!! My first word was duck... Second word was frog... Yep you've guessed it, third word was f**k!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, I too had a really fractious relationship with my mum from the age of 13 til Moved out at 17. Now I am really close to her and tell her I love her all the time. I always swore I would never have a daughter as I was worried we'd have the same kind of relationship... Only time will tell I guess! :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

yea I'd love to watch a movie with Casey while I cry my eyes out and she laughs at me 

Ellen hun it's sad but I don't have a relationship with my mom hardly at all.
She and my sisters are all about getting in everyones business and judgements get thrown around and I am just not like that so I sit back and let them dwell in their own misery :( I have tried so hard to get close to them but it doesnt work. I live 15 min from my mom and she has been to my house maybe 6 or 7 times in the past four years and whats worse is that she has never been to one single basketball, or soccer game for my girls nor does she ever come by to see them. I promised I would NEVER be that way to my daughters and the girls and I talk about it all the time about how people are brought into your life for a reason and although it is sad that my mom is that way, it makes me realize NOT to be that way and learn from her in a positive way. I do have sleepless nights about it all the time but dh is sooo understanding and helps me get through it. UGH here come the water works again, I am an emotional sap girls, I really am. I cried yesterday when I took my daughter to get a physical and a lady brought in her three children, one being about 2 and they were dressed pretty poorly ... this little girl broke my heart, she had the cutest little girl look and she was not feeling well and her mom was just crass and very snippy with her children. I just started crying because she was SO flippen cute and I could never see how a mother could be mean to a child.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Verna. You have a beautiful big heart. :hug: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww verna darling Im so sorry your mum is like that!Well I know for sure that you are a fabulous mum to your girls so you broke the curse there girl xxx Its hard isnt it when you see kiddies been neglected in any way xxx

Right on a lighter note................


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw, Verna :hugs: I can't stand when I see parents yelling and being so mean to their children! 

My mother and I too had a bad relationship. We didn't speak for almost 1.5 years...only finally talking when my great uncle passed away a few years ago. Now, we have a great relationship and we tell each other we love each other at the end of every conversation.


----------



## TySonNMe

Omigosh Ellen, I love that top picture! She is such a little doll!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, she is adorable!!! :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks - on that last pic she reminds me of sweetpea off popeye hahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

We want to use reusable nappies on Lili, but the smallest size are a little big for her still! :rofl:
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/aeca08d8.jpg


----------



## SBB

Ellen she's so damn cute!!! :happydance: 

Verna you're the loveliest person I've ever met online :hugs: 

Jess I pissed myself frog + duck = fuck!! :rofl: :rofl: 

Of course OJ is acidic :dohh: how silly of me! 

I argued a lot with my mum when she split from my dad, but now we get on really well. She is super supportive of all of us and is so cute, at Xmas she always makes me cry cos she spends so much time wrapping our presents beautifully! When I lived opposite her about 100 yards over the road I got home early in the morning Xmas day and there was a stocking at the end of my bed and a glitter trail all the way from her house! I was about 24! But I just think that's so sweet :) 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Jess! Bless her and her teeny bottom! How adorable xx


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls!
I had a really awful relationship with my mom that has never really recovered. We didn't speak for 3 years or so... I moved out when I was 16 because it was so bad. I do blame her mostly, we're both stubborn, but she just would not stop trying to control me, and EVERYTHING had to be her way. From forcing me to go to church (which only drove me further away from religion) to restricting my clothing choices beyond reason (no pencil/straight skirts were allowed... truly she wanted me to dress like Rachel on Glee with kitty sweaters etc). She just refused to see that I had an opinion about stuff that might be valid.
Strangely, that does not scare me for having a girl. Because I don't expect to let my child get away with anything she/he wants, but I don't expect to have total say over what they do as they grow up. Its not a magic switch thats flipped at 18, its a gradual process of letting go!

Whew, thats my mom-rant for today, just had to join in since it seems like many of us had very stressful relationships with our moms!

On the topic of crying - I had a total meltdown last night because my cat scratched me.... he barely nicked me, he only poked me at all because I picked him up and he was scared. I knew it was irrational but I was sobbing as if he'd hurt me on purpose. It was crazy! 

Grr, I keep forgetting everything I want to reply to :dohh:

Casey - you asked why the trainee grosses me out? Well start with the bad breath, add in an odor that is noticable from 15 feet away that I can only describe as 'old man smell', then throw in gross looking teeth, and my personal favorite is a habit he has of chewing on the inside of his cheek... its truly one of the grossest personal habits I've ever seen and almost made me throw up yesterday. To top all that off, he's a much slower learner than I expected, doesn't see too well and is irritating me beyond belief. 
And he's so slow that I can't even give him something to do and come back on here to catch up with all my BnB girls! Grr!! Unforgivable :haha:


----------



## lisaf

AWww, the babies are so cute!! Lol @ the diaper Jess!


----------



## SBB

Jess I swear to god I just laughed so loud!!! I did know you were using reusables - yay we can discuss!! Tots bots do some mini ones in very cute patterns! I have just bought one all in one, that one you have, and some other cheap ones from baba and boo. I do quite like the ones I have but wanted to try some others! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

aww pearl is such a cutie ellen, definitely baby magazine material! are they taking your photo for that one? 

So cute Jess! aww look how big the dipeys are on her!!

Verna you are such a great mom, and it sounds like you actually manage to have a good relationship with your teen and thats tough to do no matter how nice a mom you are! Teen years suck! Most teens treat their parents like poop and are so embarrassed being seen with them!

Lisa that guy is nasty I hate bad breath more than anything!!

I just got back from a ball fetching walk with the dog and the baby and it was pouring but we had all our rain gears on, even on the stroller. that is such a damn hassle leaving the house I tell you! anyway I leave and you all are on here telling your touching stories and I missed it! :hugs: to you all and I think we are all (and some of us already are) going to be great moms - I don't notice any one of us seeming to be dysfunctional yet! Our kids should turn out okay as long as we keep the love going with our LOs and our OH/DHs!

Verna I wouldn't laugh at you while you cried during the movie (to your face). haha JK.

Did any of you see The Fighter with Christian Bale? Its really good. Also I saw Black Swan but didn't like it as much. Natalie portman did awesome in it though. I have yet to see Kings SPeech, gotta wait for the DVD I guess.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo... Tots bots do mini ones?! I couldn't find anything smaller than their size 1... Do you have the info? how are you getting on with them? Lili is in Pampers micros at the moment at that is all that will fit her!! Can't wait to get on to the reusables as it breaks my heart throwing all those disposables in the bin!


----------



## SBB

Oh dear lisa rants all round! That guy sounds totally disgusting...
Am glad people with bad mum experiences are using it as a positive and do things differently with their kids... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

SBB said:


> Verna you're the loveliest person I've ever met online :hugs:
> 
> 
> X x x


besides me?


----------



## SBB

Jess I'll find them hang on... I haven't tried my tots bots just got today and washed twice so will let you know tomorrow :) 

Haven't seen the fighter casey but kings speech is v good. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Verna you're the loveliest person I've ever met online :hugs:
> 
> 
> X x x
> 
> 
> besides me?Click to expand...

Of course. Just didn't want to offend verna by saying 'you're the second nicest' :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Here you go jess https://shopping.netsuite.com/s.nl/c.427532/sc.7/category.7041/.f

X x x


----------



## kcw81

haha good thinking suz!

Jimmys first words will be "I just crapped my diaper"


----------



## Smile4me

LOL you girls are too sweet, I love you all! Its almost been an entire year since we have cyber known each other.... WOWser, that's amazing!

Suz everyone has two choices, make a positive out of a negative or be the negative person that you don't like or want to be like.... pretty obvious in my mind :)

AHHHH SIGH anyway waiting for DH to get home, we are going for Indian for dinner mmmmm can't wait

OMG I am completely serious when I say this, I don't think all babies are born equally or as cute but honest to God these BEAUTIFUL Clomid babies are ADORABLE and just down right GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## SBB

I've seen a few for sale used too jess as I guess they are grown out of fairly quick, if you wanted preloved.. There's a section on here and cloth nappy tree x x x


----------



## SBB

They are extremely cute babies! 

How funny would this be: one day sammuel will come home with a girl, and say 'mum this is my girlfriend Pearl/Lili' and then I'll meet pearls/lilis parents, and she'll say 'this is my mum ellen/jess' and it'll dawn on us that we used to discuss our CM 20 years ago!!!! How weird would that be! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Suz that would be sooo funny:haha: knowing how much sex you all have had including every detail, bodily fluids, sensations... We don't have a SECRET on this thread AT ALL! :wacko::flower:


----------



## SBB

I know and in 20+ years that will be soooo embarrassing!!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO that would be sooooooooo funny!

Right pump and bed for us.........FX its a 5am wake up screech! xx


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Wow you girls are talkative tonight!! 

Nah we'll never be embarrassed! We'll be able to say "look what we went through to get you kids!" :lol:

Verna- you really are the sweetest person! :hugs: I know what you mean about seeing unappreciated kids- it breaks my heart to see badly treated animals never mind kids! I can't bear it! :-( :cry:

Love all the photos!! Ellen- Pearl is an absolute stunner! That last photo is model like!! :thumbup: And Jess that photo of Lili is the cutest thing I have ever seen- she is so cute and adorable! X

AFM- after saying Ben was taking a bottle last night he only managed 1oz of it then refused to have any more! :dohh: So OH went out tonight to Mothercare and bought one of every type of bottle as he obviously didn't like the Tommee Tippee ones. The first one we tried was a winner and he loves the Dr Brown bottle! :thumbup: He's just drank 5oz out of one!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

That's good you've found one he likes! Do you think you'll give him a bottle at night instead now? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Do either of these video links work? 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/e1a6eceb.mp4

Yay that one does. Baby Jesus dancing 3 or 4 weeks ago maybe - can't remember exactly when! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey lou we use Dr Brown too and Jimmy loves it!


----------



## babyloulou

The first one worked Suz. That is so cute! I can't wait until Ben is interested in things like that! Bless little dancing Sammuel!!  

I think we'll give him a bottle every other night until he gets used to it probably. He has still been rooting and crying since he drank the bottle- cos he loves to dummy on my boobs. We have stuck to it though and OH just offered him more milk, then a dummy and a cuddle- he's not liking it much though!!! Just need to get him used to it I think... :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha, Suz, that would be hilarious! Sammuel better treat them right! No two timing Pearl with Lili or anything!! :rofl: Have ordered a teenyfit from amazon to try out... Trouble is, they say the bamboozles are suitable from 5lbs... And you've seen how big they are!! Hopefully the teenyfit will fit!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good news lou! Fingers crossed this is the way to a better night for you! Having been brilliant all day Lili has just vomited her formula feed everywhere... All of it!! Maybe she's allergic to formula?! I don't know anymore! Not going to bother going to bed as she'll want feeding in about an hour!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm with ya Jess!! Despite drinking the full bottle Ben is not settled at all!! :nope:


----------



## kcw81

haha Suz look at him go! boogie time!


----------



## SBB

Gosh all these poorly babies.... We've not had it easy have we girls?! Hope they settle tonight and I'm really hoping sammuels going to be good tonight. I need one half decent night this week! 

Let me know about the nappies jess! 
Lol sammuel might be cheating on pearl or lili with James or Ben!!! You never know :haha: 

I love that video it's my favourite! :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! Yep you're right Suz! We might have a bit of boy love somewhere in the pack! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Sammuels got a rainbow babygrow - it's his favourite! I think it's an early sign :D 
Well ok actually it's my favourite! He doesn't really give a crap what he wears!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl:


----------



## SBB

:lol:

Right I'm off to sleep I HOPE!!! night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night Suz!! Hope you have more luck than me!! Ben is already in full scream! :-(


----------



## SBB

:( hope he calms down and let's you get some rest :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Jess my kids had reflux and milk based formula made it worse. My dr said to switch to soy based formula and it made a huge difference!


----------



## kcw81

good luck ladies with the sleep! here are some pics, one is of jimmy drooling with no neck to speak of haha, one is of jimmy watching me pump and one he has on those funny sleep sacks that look like dresses. he makes me laugh in these!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Chell, I may just stop giving her formula... We'll see how things go. 

Lou, hope he settles. I'm feeding Lil again, fingers crossed!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, love the photos! X


----------



## lisaf

Lol, love the talk and photos on here ladies... if only I could read this while training this guy... I'd be a lot less grumpy about it :haha:

My only worry is the aggravation of training him is going to raise my bloodpressure and get me signed off work early... hmmmm.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, don't stress hon. Think about how trivial everything is compared to your bubs!! :hug: xx


----------



## kcw81

exactly thats a great point jess about Lisa's gross trainee, everything will seem so small in comparison when baby is here!


----------



## TntArs06

WHOA NOW!! You girls are chatty!!!!

I can hardly keep up let alone remember all of that! :dohh::haha: :rofl:

Suz- That video was just precious!!!! What a little cutey. He has gotten so big already. :cloud9:

KCW- That last pic you posted just cracked me up! What a littley cutey!!! 

Im not sure who asked...so I will just answer! :haha::flower:

My name is Tosha (Tasha to help sound it out). :haha: My partner of 5 years is Amy. And our donor's name is David! Amy and I got legally married in Iowa in November and just as happy as can be! We started TTC in April of last year. Had some hard time because of my endometriosis so I had a 2nd lap surgery and got preg the first time but lost our little angel. Then that led to a nightmare story with that dr lying and screwing with my meds saying I was diabetic when I wasn't.. Long story there. But she said not to try because of all that so we waited until Jan and got BFP. Which is WONDERFUL not only because of the end result but because our donor leaves on Monday for Afghanistan. So that was our last cycle to TTC! So thats kinda a short version of our lives! :haha: 

I promise I will work on trying to learn how to keep up and learn all of you so I can remember more of the posts! I literally had 5 pages of 30 posts each! WOW :dohh: :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

TntArs06 said:


> WHOA NOW!! You girls are chatty!!!!
> 
> I can hardly keep up let alone remember all of that! :dohh::haha: :rofl:
> 
> Suz- That video was just precious!!!! What a little cutey. He has gotten so big already. :cloud9:
> 
> KCW- That last pic you posted just cracked me up! What a littley cutey!!!
> 
> Im not sure who asked...so I will just answer! :haha::flower:
> 
> My name is Tosha (Tasha to help sound it out). :haha: My partner of 5 years is Amy. And our donor's name is David! Amy and I got legally married in Iowa in November and just as happy as can be! We started TTC in April of last year. Had some hard time because of my endometriosis so I had a 2nd lap surgery and got preg the first time but lost our little angel. Then that led to a nightmare story with that dr lying and screwing with my meds saying I was diabetic when I wasn't.. Long story there. But she said not to try because of all that so we waited until Jan and got BFP. Which is WONDERFUL not only because of the end result but because our donor leaves on Monday for Afghanistan. So that was our last cycle to TTC! So thats kinda a short version of our lives! :haha:
> 
> I promise I will work on trying to learn how to keep up and learn all of you so I can remember more of the posts! I literally had 5 pages of 30 posts each! WOW :dohh: :haha:

Hello congrats on the twins!! Yes these ladies are chatty and super wonderful as well. :) I can never keep up. LOL I see your from Mo...so am I. I am Sandi, 34 expecting my little man April 12.


----------



## TntArs06

reedsgirl1138 said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> WHOA NOW!! You girls are chatty!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello congrats on the twins!! Yes these ladies are chatty and super wonderful as well. :) I can never keep up. LOL I see your from Mo...so am I. I am Sandi, 34 expecting my little man April 12.
> 
> Hello :wave: Thank you hun! Ya I noticed they are quite chatty but seem so very close! :hugs: :friends:
> 
> Yes I live in MO. I am from So Cal originally though! I live in northern Mo close to Iowa...in a very small town! :haha: So exciting about your little man! Is this your first SandiClick to expand...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No its my 4th. But my youngest will be 8 April 2. This will probably be my last as well...I am also a tubal reversal and I won't lie this pregnancy is kicking my butt. I feel way to old..LOL


----------



## Britt11

kcw81 said:


> good luck ladies with the sleep! here are some pics, one is of jimmy drooling with no neck to speak of haha, one is of jimmy watching me pump and one he has on those funny sleep sacks that look like dresses. he makes me laugh in these!
> 
> View attachment 176108
> 
> 
> View attachment 176109
> 
> 
> View attachment 176110

cute pics Casey, I was looking at sleep sacs today. Do you recommend them? Does Jimmy like it?



Smile4me said:


> LOL you girls are too sweet, I love you all! Its almost been an entire year since we have cyber known each other.... WOWser, that's amazing!
> 
> Suz everyone has two choices, make a positive out of a negative or be the negative person that you don't like or want to be like.... pretty obvious in my mind :)
> 
> AHHHH SIGH anyway waiting for DH to get home, we are going for Indian for dinner mmmmm can't wait
> 
> OMG I am completely serious when I say this, I don't think all babies are born equally or as cute but honest to God these BEAUTIFUL Clomid babies are ADORABLE and just down right GORGEOUS!!!!!

enjoy your Indian food Verna!! how are you feeling? email me tomorrow with any symptoms, fx'd!!

Hi TNT, thats an amazing story. If you look at the bottom of my signature you can see that we had quite an ordeal conceiving as well and we paid for and were suppose to start IVF in a week when I got a completely natural bfp. This little girl is strong and meant to be here!!

Verna just had the surgery for endo so lets hope she gets a bfp as quickly as you.

Goodnight Lou, hello Sandi, Suz, Lisa, Ellen and the rest of the girls on today that I missed. I can only seem to get onto BNB for a very short period of time every day because my work is nuts.

So I was at the baby shop buying Medela pump supplies, my gosh tubing, nipple cream, bottles, nipple guards, freezer bags, sterilization bags :wacko:
she was like what size shield are you? lol, I dont know I was about to ask her can I try one on? :rofl: anyway, its a bit overwhelming, I bought LO some baby shoes and a loungey outfit today, that part was fun


----------



## TntArs06

reedsgirl1138 said:


> No its my 4th. But my youngest will be 8 April 2. This will probably be my last as well...I am also a tubal reversal and I won't lie this pregnancy is kicking my butt. I feel way to old..LOL

LOL I wouldn't blame ya there! That sounds very tiring when your oldest is only 8! I know this is horrible of me...but what is tubal reversal? Is that when you had your tubes tied and they "untied" them sorta speak! :dohh::hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Britt11 said:


> kcw81 said:
> 
> 
> good luck ladies with the sleep! here are some pics, one is of jimmy drooling with no neck to speak of haha, one is of jimmy watching me pump and one he has on those funny sleep sacks that look like dresses. he makes me laugh in these!
> 
> View attachment 176108
> 
> 
> View attachment 176109
> 
> 
> View attachment 176110
> 
> 
> cute pics Casey, I was looking at sleep sacs today. Do you recommend them? Does Jimmy like it?
> 
> 
> 
> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> LOL you girls are too sweet, I love you all! Its almost been an entire year since we have cyber known each other.... WOWser, that's amazing!
> 
> Suz everyone has two choices, make a positive out of a negative or be the negative person that you don't like or want to be like.... pretty obvious in my mind :)
> 
> AHHHH SIGH anyway waiting for DH to get home, we are going for Indian for dinner mmmmm can't wait
> 
> OMG I am completely serious when I say this, I don't think all babies are born equally or as cute but honest to God these BEAUTIFUL Clomid babies are ADORABLE and just down right GORGEOUS!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> enjoy your Indian food Verna!! how are you feeling? email me tomorrow with any symptoms, fx'd!!
> 
> Hi TNT, thats an amazing story. If you look at the bottom of my signature you can see that we had quite an ordeal conceiving as well and we paid for and were suppose to start IVF in a week when I got a completely natural bfp. This little girl is strong and meant to be here!!
> 
> Verna just had the surgery for endo so lets hope she gets a bfp as quickly as you.
> 
> Goodnight Lou, hello Sandi, Suz, Lisa, Ellen and the rest of the girls on today that I missed. I can only seem to get onto BNB for a very short period of time every day because my work is nuts.
> 
> So I was at the baby shop buying Medela pump supplies, my gosh tubing, nipple cream, bottles, nipple guards, freezer bags, sterilization bags :wacko:
> she was like what size shield are you? lol, I dont know I was about to ask her can I try one on? :rofl: anyway, its a bit overwhelming, I bought LO some baby shoes and a loungey outfit today, that part was funClick to expand...

Wow that is amazing!!! We were going to do IUI this time around but my old dr said we couldn't for a stupid reason and we did at home insemination. Surprisingly got the BFP. I was shocked it worked bc our donor didn't produce as big of a "sample" as he usually had done in the past. Thats so amazing though that you concieved naturally and expecting a precious little girl! WOW! And :rofl: about trying on the nipple guards. :haha: I think that is a perfectly good question too! Not everyones nipples are the same size and its not like we size them like we do a bra! :haha:


----------



## Britt11

ha ha, I know TNT, there is SOOO much for us to learn hey? 
well very glad you got your bfp, it does happen when you least expect it. :hugs:

Casey, I was finally able to download that video you posted- oh my gosh so freakin cute, I want one!! he is adorable, cant wait until my LO is here

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

lol, I'll have to ask your advice on nipple guard size Cat! :haha: Do the size the nipple itself or the whole areola area? Do they have a chart you can look at and see? :rofl:
Never knew of such a thing! 
Are these sized things the cone-shaped things that you stick your breast in to pump?

I actually am getting more optimistic about my chances to BF, but I'm going to hold off on buying a pump until I get established and even until after I get to try the new medication I'll have to be on etc.


Thanks for talking me down girls! Its so easy to get worked up on stuff with the stupid pregnancy hormones. I think in this case its nature's way of making me extra picky about people I might not want aroung my baby :rofl:

Amazing story Tosha! So glad you guys got lucky with the home semination! Much cheaper that way :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Love the story Tosha (well not the MC part or the doctor lying part, but the ending!) So happy for you and your partner! :) should I even ask why the doc was such an a-hole?Also Will you be a stay at home mom? 

Cat That is crazy about paying for and almost going through with IVF but then getting a bfp before that! did they refund you?? Oh about getting breast pump stuff, the pump things that I got originally were too small and I had to go up a notch - so if there is a way to return it after you get it in case you need a bigger size that would be good. they should allow that! My boobs got so big that I just needed huge deals - what do you call those things that you put on the breast to pump? funnel heads? anyway also, the sleep sacks are okay, just handy for keeping him warm around the house without a big fuss of putting on a onesie, but since I wrap him in the Swaddleme at night, he doesn't need a sleep sack. The Swaddlleme is way better because it traps them in a cocoon of coziness and they can't move and can only just fall asleep.

Also cat Thanks for the compliment on the pics of jimmy, that Video though was Suz's. Jimmy cracks me up, he makes the funniest faces not on purpose and drools and spits up and jerks his arms and legs all around for exercise. Just a little lumpy sack of potatoes who can't hold his own head up!

Lisa venting it out is the best medicine I say and what better place to do it than the harmless bnb! better than to let him know how you feel and hurt his stinky feelings!


----------



## kcw81

Well here is a list of things and the brands I got so far that have been extremely helpful - 
-several Swaddleme's to wrap him in his crib
-Dr Browns bottles
-Medela Lactina select hospital grade pump and large attachments
-Medela breast milk refrigerator storage containers
-Medela microwave sterilizing bags
-Lansinoh freezer bags for breast milk storage
-Bob Revolution stroller and weather guard and infant car seat adaptor
-Graco infant carseat - just the basic starter one, its easy to carry
-A "Bundleme" sleeping bag thing that you put in the carseat that keeps the baby snug and warm
-Two Boppy cushions for propping up the baby in various areas of the house

So far the things we bought that aren't successful so far:
-fisher price vibrating chair 
-fisher price activity mat 
-Moby wrap -he didn't like being in it so far

We have a swing and a Fisherprice Jumperoo and a baby bjorn carrier that haven't been used yet since he is really still to small. I also splurged on a Petnuia picklebottom diaper bag but I never leave the house so I can't say how much I like it but have a feeling its not necessary to pay so much for a diaper bag!

I would love to hear other ladies lists of good things and not so successful things so far!


----------



## Britt11

Ahh sorry Casey I thought that video was yours too! Both your boys are gorgeous!! :thumbup: the clomid grad babies, have to be the sweetest.

thanks so much for the advice and tips of what worked for you, that is sooo helpful. I have bought 2 swaddlemes (one in cotton and one in fleece). are all of yours cotton? I wonder if LO will be too hot in fleece.
the Bob stroller is great we liked that one too but ended up going with the Bugaboo for the bassinet option.
do you have a humidifier in the babies room?

hey Lisa, glad to see you are feeling better, I find people exceptionally annoying around me too lately. I even have some friends that say the weirdest rudest things at times :shrug:
ha ha, as far as the nipple shields (round cone part that goes onto the breast), I am now an official expert after today so I will fill you in :rofl: I thought it had to go over your whole areola as well but I found out today it is only the nipple portion that has to do with the size. So for those of us in the US or Canada, size 24 is the most common, with 70% using that size. So I bought that one and it fits lol with room still to go :rofl: Oh and go with the soft shields, much more comfortable.
other than that I am lost, but I have tubing, bags and bottles. Lets hope this breast pump works now. I got it from my cousin who only used it for 2 months, so I just bought all the disposables new. If it doesnt work for me, I will have to go out and spend the $400 anyway

okay off to bed, goodnight lovely ladies


----------



## lisaf

my breastfeeding class lady said the expensive Medelas are power horses and dont' burn out fast.. they typically last through lik 5 kids :rofl: So if yours was only used a few months, you're probably fine! :)

And thanks for the nipple shield education... I have giant boobs, large areolas but my nipples are still pretty small in my opinion (at least when I compare them to nipples I see in porn videos... does that count? :haha:)
I'm going to start looking around so I know what I want when the time comes, just can't bring myself to buy it until I know I can keep breastfeeding etc.


----------



## laura6914

Morning all, i miss so much in the evenings your all very chatty. lol. 

Casey: Yeah im a very lovey person. I tell my family i love them at the end of every phone call. DOnt relly havemany freinds where i am now as we only moved her in August last year but i used to be very kissy with my friends. I kiss Shae every 5 minutes :blush: You definitely not a cold person though and your litte man feels very loved, you can see how happy and content he is in the pictures. 
I wish i could bite the CC bullet but i cant but to be fair Shae really does cry much. Once every 4 days or so and that when he gets so tired he fights it. Im so lucky. 
Your fab mum :thumbup:

Lou im so sorry to hear Ben is hving trouble pooing. Shae suffers with constipation, not painful now but it used to be bad in the early weeks. Brown sugar water worked a treat. A hot bath, rubbing his tummy starting at the bellybutton in a clockwise direction and excersising his legs also helped tremendously. My HV suggested all of these things. 
How was he lst night hun?

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls. X

Laura- he had 3 hours sleep between 1 and 4 but has been awake ever since. He is just so uncomfortable- I have no idea what to do for the best! I didn't give him Gaviscon in the night because of the constipation and he has been throwing up again- so I have just given him Gaviscon again now. His trapped wind also seems to be back now though- probably because I stopped the Infacol for the Gaviscon! :shrug: :shrug:

You are so lucky that Shae never cries and is such a happy little man! Ben never stops crying! :-( It's horrible to see them so unhappy all the time! :cry:


----------



## laura6914

Oh lou my heart goes out to you. Nothing seems to be working. 
The only thing i can suggest now is getting a referal to a pediatrician. Cant you call the HV and get her to come out and see Ben, see if there is anything she can suggest/recommend in the mean time?
:hug:


----------



## babyloulou

They just keep saying this is normal Laura. Both the midwife, the health visitor and the doctor just say it's normal for some newborns :shrug:


----------



## laura6914

You know in your heart hun, and to me it doesnt sound normal at all. Yeah its normal for them to cry but not in pain, and not all the time without having enough sleep. Babies are supposed to have 16-18 hours sleep a day and it doesnt sound like Ben is getting that is he. 
xx


----------



## babyloulou

No not at all- but they don't even seem bothered about that! :shrug: They just said some babies hardly sleep at all at some stages! I even said his breathing is still a bit erratic like when he was in Neonatal and was again told "that's normal"!! To be fair though his breathing was still erratic when he was discharged from Neonatal though and the Paediatricians didn't seem concerned at all- again just said "some babies are easy and some aren't!"


----------



## laura6914

That is absolutely disgusting. They are supposed to be there to help and support you and your not getting any of that at all.
I would call the GP today and demanda referal, yor entitled to one. 
Shae sees the pediatrician next month cause he had flat head syndrome which thankfully has nearly gone now but they refered me without me evern needing to ask. 
Call them hunxx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

I agree lou, you atlre his mum and you know best. Push it, as jess said gaviscon is only the first thing to try. Play on the fact you are also getting really stressed and hopefully they'll listen and help. 
When sammuel didn't poo they just kept saying it was normal, but I knew he was in pain because of it. Luckily I could do something about that myself but as you can't sort out reflux then hound them and demand they give you something else! 

Sammuel woke every 2 hours again last night :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

morning Suz :wave:
was sammuel waking for a feed?

Been thinking of name for the new baby. We have Freya Rebekha for a girl and for a boy we have Finley or Daiton. What do you think girls?

xx


----------



## babyloulou

I love Finley and Freya! Beautiful names Laura! :thumbup: Wow you're 5 and a half weeks already!! :shock:


----------



## laura6914

Me to Lou :thumbup: Daiton Clinton does quite go that well. lol. 

I know its gone fast. I have known a week today. xx


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!! You'll be posting big bump pictures before you know it!! :haha:


----------



## laura6914

i think it will fly this time cause i have to keep me busy. lol. I actually keep forgetting im pregnant. lol. 

I move house a week today. SOOOO EXCITED. :happydance:
Just booked a man with a van to move our big things like the sofa, fridgefreezer ect for £35 :shock: sooo cheap.


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay for moving Laura! And I love Freya............Im biased tho as its my cousins daughters name and she is absolutley divine!

Lou - DEF try the massage technique that Laura mentioned! My pal whos a therapist in baby massage says its the best most efficient one to do for poops and wind!

Pearl slept from 11pm...............til 5, and only woke then cos my booby pump squeaked rather loudly! Hahaha I dont know whats in my booby juice but it knocks my girl out if you lot wont some!?!?!? Or maybe I could send u a steak pie to see if that works for u veggies????????xx


----------



## SBB

That is so cheap laura well done! I love daiton but daiton Clinton doesn't sound right. Love Finley and Freya... 

Sammuel was kind of waking for a feed but also just to whinge! It's partly my fault he wakes so often, he doesn't take a full feed, he just has one boob and falls back to sleep! I could sit up and try to make him have both boobs, but instead I just lie on my side and let him feed and fall asleep, then I can fall asleep while he's feeding! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ellen I'm jealous of your long sleep! 

No thanks on the steak pie :haha: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Morning Ellen. WOW thats a good stretch of sleep. Do you have to wake in the night to express?


----------



## laura6914

Bless him Suz. Do you exclusively BF or express aswell?
I think im going to give breastfeeding another go with this baby. I only managed 2 days with Shae. 
xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Laura I dont have to set an alarm tho my body just tells me its boob o clock!


----------



## laura6914

lol, bet thats a pain at times.


----------



## Rudeollie

Nah its not too bad tbh.....most times I wake as she does so Paul feeds wile I pump, so we are all back to the land of nod within 20mins or so.

Pauls off for drinks after work tonight. says he'll be home for 7...............Lets wait and see hey???


----------



## SBB

I think more like 9.30-10 ellen! 

yep laura i exclusively bf. i am too lazy to make bottles etc in the night! i am pumping and storing so if my mum babysits she can feed him! what made you stop bf shae? i can't remember!

Jess i've put the tots bots on Sammuel - I'll let you know how it goes! It's the easyfit V2 https://shopping.netsuite.com/s.nl/c.427532/sc.7/category.2201/.f
I washed it yesterday and it's dry this morning. I like it so far, it's not bulky on him which is good! They also sent me some free liners which are flushable. They seem better than the ones I got with my nappies. 

What nappies did you go for? Have you got different for night/day? I have got bamboo ones for night with a wrap, but I don't like it. Perhaps I don't get it, but there's no stay dry layer, so he soaks the bamboo and then just sits in it all night! Plus it's gross to take off cos it's soaked! I am going to sell those and just use the daytime ones with extra boosters I think. I haven't tried my Tots Bots bamboo one though, maybe I'll try that tonight. 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

It was just too tiring and exhausting. And he wouldnt lath properly. I did try my best though and i think 2 days is better than none at all :shrug: Hopefully the next baby will be able to latch on a bit better. I wil express though so Phil can do feeds to.


----------



## SBB

Definitely 2 days is when they get all the good stuff so it's great you did that! I think your second might be easier as you'll know what to expect more... 

I always knew I wanted to BF but it's also laziness for me! It's so much easier to wap a boob out cos I hate washing and sterilising things! :rofl: 

Well sammuel just did a poo in his new nappy so I don't get a chance to see how absorbant it is! :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! 

Lou, sorry Ben is in pain. Try the fruit juice/ brown sugar solution and see if that helps him. :hugs:

Suz, we are going to use the tots bots during the day then a disposable Eco nappy over night. We got some advice from friends of ours who use the tots bots one and that's what they suggest we do. Let me know how Sammuel gets on with the tots bots. 

Laura, I love Finley as a name.. My friend called their new baby Finley... But be a resurgence in it's popularity!! 

Well, Lili had a night of vomiting and no sleep again... Got to the stage this morning where it looked like she was just vomiting stomach juices... :( have started her on the Domperidone and given her a massage. She's currently sparko on my chest...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Just ordered an elevated sleep positioner... https://www.twins-store.co.uk/epage...eepPositioner&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal hoping it will do the trick!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm just been out with the dogs carnt wait for summer x x x


----------



## SBB

Me neither caz! Mmm sunshine and ice lollies :happydance: 

Just changed him jess, the only thing I'm not sure on the tots bots easyfit is the layer next to his skin is wet. My lollipop ones have a dry layer next to the skin... Maybe it does dry and he'd just wee'd or something... Other than that I really like it so far... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! One of the girls from my december club is preggers again! She was freakin breast feeding too!

Had bubs Dec 20th and just started feelin ill this week and had that odd feelin so tested!

Looks like she was one of the 4%!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow, Ellen, that's crazy!! Hope she wanted another one!! Haha :)


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! Told you girls not to rely on BF as contraception! It happened to Ste's SIL- it took her 8 years to conceive her first then she was pregnant again within 3 months while BF! :shock: 

What's the dosage for the brown sugar for constipation again girls???x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Girls, I'm only 7dpo and I am already out, AF cramps and when checking cp blood :( that's what happened last time, started spotting at 10dpo then AF showed on 14dpo so once again, I'm out! I'm keeping my chin up as this is my surgery month so I didnt think anything would happen this month anyway so ONE more month to have a 2011 baby :)


----------



## SBB

Oh my god Ellen! Was she ntnp or just didn't think it would happen? 

Verna :hugs: I hope it's not AF. I had blood around my cervix at 7dpo, but I know you had it last month too so can see why you're not hopeful. You only dtd once though didn't you? I hopenext month will be the month! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

7dpo is early for AF spotting Verna!!! Fingers crossed!! :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

exactly, we only dtd twice around ovulation so I'm soooo not upset about it, plus our 2 yr anny is Monday so now I can enjoy a little wine. Seriously its OK if this month was the one it would have been a huge bonus but I'm just thankful all in all that we found out the answers to why we werent getting preggers and now we have a better chance, so moving on to March


----------



## TySonNMe

:hugs: Verna...anything is possible though! I hope it's just bubba digging his heels in!


----------



## Smile4me

LOL thanks Margaret me too but unfortunately I know my body all too well and it feels like AF ... I didnt expect to count this month so all is good, I just hope it stays away until after Monday, I want to enjoy my Wedding Anniversary with dh :)


----------



## SBB

Great you have a nice drink to look forward to! 

Sorry lou forgot to answer about the sugar! I think I did half a teaspoon in about 50mls boiling water and let it cool (obviously ;)). 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Didnt think it could happen Suz................Shes bricking it now like. Dont know her myself so called her a nutball hahaha Watch me end up the frickin same hahaha!

Verna I really hope its a sticky one nestling in but if not your pma after surgery is bound to get u a 2011 bubs.............they are the best u know hehehe xxx

Just had a lovely snooze with pearl. MUST get some milk freezer bags tho as Im running out of bottles to express into! Ive SIX 150ml in the fridge and only 2 empty. All my little milk pots are in the freezer full now.


----------



## SBB

I don't understand how people don't think it can happen!! They even tell you at the hospital... At least mine did :shrug: 

Milk bags are well expensive! £7 something for the boots ones and way more for medela... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

They sell them in home bargains for about £2 if u have one near you suz???? 

I know right, at least if i do fall on again i can say it was to save us a few yrs ttc again!


----------



## SBB

Ive never heard of home bargains :( so guessing we don't have one near! 

I think we all know the risk and if we choose to have unprotected sex we obviously aren't totally against having another right away! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Ellen i think i have one or two milk pots that came with my breast pump if you would like them? They havent been used just sat in the cupboard wasting away.
xx


----------



## laura6914

I have 2, just double checked. x


----------



## babyloulou

Tesco's make milk storage bags too Suz xx


----------



## kcw81

morning ladies my arent we chatty AGAIN! you guys are killin me keepin up!

love Finley and freya laura! You can call him fin for short and thats super cute, do you like that?

Jess and Lou sorry you guys had rought nights again! I am hoping and hoping for you that it will get better fast. Lou maybe there are support groups on BNB for colick babies? from other parents who sleep ZERO and have babies who are totally unhappy at first but then they come out of it and you can use their stories for hope! Jess why does Lilli throw up so much? do they know? just cuz shes tiny?

Suz every two hours is pretty frequent wakes but could be worse! Sounds like you should force full feeds if you want full sleeps woman! try it! For pumping I know what you mean about sterilizing bottles and stuff being a pain but I do all of the streilizing in microwave bags in the middle of the day while I am eating snacks so it is easier - like who wants to take care of managing that stuff in the middle of the night! I just keep the bottle with me at night next to the pump with a couple containers for extra milk and don't even go into the kitchen or to the sink to do anything all night. 

oh yeah I have bought TONS of lansinoh freezer storage bags for milk on amazon. it was cheapest. xxoo

Ellen so your boobs do okay if you wait over 5 hours and then pump? Thats a long time! Paul is gonna get to go have some fun tonight! lucky! hey that is crazy about the one girl you mentioned getting a bfp already! is she happy?

Verna hope its not AF!! but if it is enjoy your vino lady!

Cat, if you see this I think the fleece swaddleme will do fine for when its still a bit cold out and if you keep it cold in your house. the best way to use them is to do a quick and dirty wrap in a receiving blanket in just their nappies at night and then wrap them into the swaddleme in that. they can't get out and don't get too hot. I found that I want like 5 of them on hand because he takes a lot of naps and thats a lot of chances to wet them and if you don't want to do laundry EVERY day its nice to have extras! be careful washing them too, make sure the velcro is shut or it will get caught on your other clothes.

I can't remember what else I read. Jimmy had a four hour and a three hour stretch last night and I had a little insomnia so couldn't take full full advantage. I don't know why some nights he can go a little over five hours and then some nights he has three hour stretches. Sometimes if I let him cry it out a bit on a three hour wake up he goes back to sleep and makes it a long one but by the time he cries I gotta pump anyway so I am up. pumping for me in the middle of the night is the thing I would best like to drop soon, it wakes me up more than feeding him does.


----------



## SBB

Hey casey! Do you have to sterilise your pump in the night for the next feed? 

I like the sound of the swaddle me! Might look into it... 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies!!



laura6914 said:


> morning Suz :wave:
> was sammuel waking for a feed?
> 
> Been thinking of name for the new baby. We have Freya Rebekha for a girl and for a boy we have Finley or Daiton. What do you think girls?
> 
> xx

I love Finley- we were going to maybe name our baby that if we had a boy. I really like Freya, I have never heard that before, very nice.



lisaf said:


> my breastfeeding class lady said the expensive Medelas are power horses and dont' burn out fast.. they typically last through lik 5 kids :rofl: So if yours was only used a few months, you're probably fine! :)
> 
> And thanks for the nipple shield education... I have giant boobs, large areolas but my nipples are still pretty small in my opinion (at least when I compare them to nipples I see in porn videos... does that count? :haha:)
> I'm going to start looking around so I know what I want when the time comes, just can't bring myself to buy it until I know I can keep breastfeeding etc.

great thanks for the info Lisa. I feel better now, I contemplated in buying a brand new pump in case my cousin wanted to use it again, i didnt want to burn it out on her. 
ha ha thats hilarous on the nipples, yes you sound like you would be the standard 24mm size! 
wow a breast feeding class, good for you! I am hoping to wing it with some advice from the nurses :haha: that being said we are attending hospital classes too, so that might help

Verna- sorry about AF maybe...you do know your body but honestly I think after a surgery like that your body needs to heal, its so raw from the scrappings, I bet next month it will be much more built up and stronger. I am very surprised your doc gave you the okay to start TTC right away, but thats cool

Hello to everyone. I was so worried I didnt feel LO all night and especially in early morning, I was actually in tears earlier. Well I guess she was just sleeping, she is kicking like crazy now! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

good glad LO is up and at them today cat!

Suz I sterilize the pump attachments in the middle of the day. I do a big batch of cleaning everything like around 3 or 4 pm so I don't have to do it at night and then I think its fine for the rest of the day to leave it with milk residue on it. I sometimes will wash the bottles to the pump out in the sink if I feel like it but just with hot water.


----------



## kcw81

Suz all I have to clean and sterilize is the bottle I have been using all day, the breast pump attachments, and every couple days I Will clean and sterilize the breast milk storage containers that remain in the fridge for the day while I store up milk. I put excess milk into freezer storage bags which are disposable into the freezer at the end of each day.


----------



## SBB

Hmmm maybe I'm being a bit OTT with the sterilising then! 

Cat I'm glad she's kicking now - it's so worrying when they're quiet :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I sterilise only a few times a day Suz too. And the pump I rinse with warm water after my 11/12 night pump and then sterlise before by 8/9 am one.

The bottles dont need cleaning sa much with booby juice as they would formula. Occording to kellymom anyhoo xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hmmm... Me too Suz! I sterilise everything after every use... We have abig milton bucket though so it's fairly straight forward to sterilise stuff. 

Casey, Lili is vomiting so much cos of the reflux and none of the treatments seem to be helping so far...


----------



## SBB

Oh you see I sterilise the Pump after every use but obviously I don't need to!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I sterilise after every use. I was told I had to! :shrug:


----------



## Onelildream

Chatty girls! Dd now has the flu. I guess I'm next in line. She's back to sleep now.

Verna- I hope that it's implatation bleeding and cramping.

Laura- I like Daiton. Super cute.

Jess- my kids had tons of treatment, but nothing evr completely stopped the vomiting. Even with hourly meds and such my ds vomited almost every meal. Once she starts sitting things will calm down. Few months from now. :( sorry

Suz- keep telling me more about nappies. I want to try them on Connor. Maybe Max too. I've never heard of lollypop or tots bots.

Britt- I think we all have or have had panics like that. Try to lay down and drink something cold and jiggle ur belly to wake her and feel some movement.

Hi to all. I have a hard time remembering what else I wanted to comment on with so many pages to catch up on!


----------



## Rudeollie

Nah I dont. I dont mind sterlising stuff tho with the steam steriliser and plenty of bottles. It only takes 3mins and one to cool down.

Just ordered a few dresses and tops from Dot Ps for the christening but cant get them on here for some reason. 

Oh and Paul went out for lunch instead of after work drinks so we're going to meet him off the train cos hes walking home, sober hahaha x

Oh and did we all get our bounty packs in hospital btw?? I didnt cos they were so busy but theyve emailed me saying they're going to post me it. Bonus!


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen what's a bounty pack?

75 more days until Connor is here! Yay!


----------



## kcw81

I don't think you have got to sterilize that often! I would try not sterilizing so often so you don't go crazy with it! seriously I only do the breast pump stuff once a day and thats it, and its fine. breast milk stays good at room temp for like 8 hours if you think about it, then the residue on your pump stuff is fine for at least 8 hours.

Jess I am sorry about lilli! that sucks!


----------



## Rudeollie

I know bless poor lilli pops! I wonder if its something she's just going to grow out of one day.............soon I hope! 

Chell - Bounty is a website/provider that supply you with freebies from baby companys such as Pampers or Johnson throughout pregnancy and upto 6months of baby hood. You get mini samples of washing powder and vouchers for all sorts of baby stuff.


----------



## SBB

Hey chell :wave: well the lollipop ones you may not be able to get there, but I'll post the link. 

I think I may prefer the tots bots though. Just super cute and whereas my lollipop ones you have to put the boosters in, with the tots bots one the booster is all attached and slightly easier to stuff in. I just found that you can add a liner to it to keep baby dry https://shopping.netsuite.com/s.nl/c.427532/sc.7/category.7658/.f I wish they told me this on the phone though :dohh: and I could have bought them at the same time. 

These are the nappies chell https://shopping.netsuite.com/s.nl/c.427532/sc.7/category.2201/.f

My advice though would be to do a trial and try quite a few different ones... Then see what works for you and stick with it. I kind of wish that's what I'd done cos I'm excited to try different types! 

The ones I have are lollipop pop n gro - I can't post the link as the site isn't working but I will later. I really like them though. At first the absorbency was crap, but I was washing them wrong. I ran our machine on a hot cycle with nothing in. Plus I washed them with 3 spoons of White vinegar instead of powder, which got all of the powder out of them. 
Don't use a washing powder with any optical brighteners in. We were and it leaves too much residue apparently. Also only use half the powder you normally would. And no conditioner/softener! 

Also these are AMAZING!! my mum said she wanted another baby just so she could use them :rofl: 
https://www.cheekywipes.com/
They clean him so much better than normal wipes... 

I love using re-usables I'd recommend them to anyone! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I got my bounty pack Ellen - mainly a load of shite as usual! But the washing freebies are useful... They've just emailed me about a new one. Can't really be arsed to get it though!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I got my bounty packs too. Like Suz said mainly shite except the wash stuff. Oh and there was a baby towel and mini Johnsons stuff in it too. x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh forgot about that stuff lou! It was quite good actually :haha: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I only sterilize my stuff once a day. I keep the horns and bottle in the fridge all day though. Milk goes straight to the fridge. The bottles sit and I do it all in one fell swoop when I get home from work.

Suz, when I was pumping at night I hated it!! When he starts sleeping through you can drop the night pump and it shouldn't affect your supply. I pump in the morning and get about 10ml.


----------



## Peach Blossom

babyloulou said:


> I got my bounty packs too. Like Suz said mainly shite except the wash stuff. Oh and there was a baby towel and mini Johnsons stuff in it too. x

I didn't get a towel in mine... :hissy:


----------



## SBB

Oh no jess!! It's like the smallest thinnest towel so you didn't miss much!

Can't wait til he sleeps through marg!! If I could get more comfortable in bed I could sit up and give him a full feed and I think he'd sleep longer... 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

AAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
That's me getting this off my chest, AF arrived TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF? SERIOUSLY I don't mind that I'm not pregnant but why the hell am I going from a normal 29-30 day cycle to a 21 day cycle the past two cycles


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- I'm crapping my pants! Isn't that like 20 USD per diaper?! Wouldn't u need like 30 for a week?


----------



## kcw81

Verna does it have to do with your operation??


----------



## Onelildream

Aww, Verna. Maybe ur body is just trying to figure things out after surgery? Maybe it just needs a month to recover? I'm so sorry. :( that sucks.


----------



## SBB

:( that's weird verna.... It was 21 days last month before surgery? 

Chell I have maybe 14 and that's plenty, I wash every day or every other day. It cost me £300 which is a lot for initial outlay, but disposables would cost £1000 until he's potty trained, so you save loads. Plus I'll use them for the next baby saving loads more! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

yes I understand that part but even last month I started at 7dpo off and on and then full blown by cd10 its just WEIRD UGH sorry i just had to get that off my chest.... no one else understands the frustration nor would I tell them ;)


----------



## SBB

Damn verna I hope it's just a random couple of cycles :shrug: sorry I don't know what else to say! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

its ok hun theres nothing to say other than,,,,, No sexy time for us on Monday :)
I have always had very regular cycles and now its just all screwed up, It will be ok I just needed to vent :) Thanks for being here, that's all that matters :)


----------



## kcw81

sorry verna that you are getting irregular, thats just not fair! it will probably regulate itself out after a few monthsdon't you think? did the docs say this was normal? definitely getting AF 7DPO is strange and hopefully that will get fixed so you have the full 11-14 DPO that you need. :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

If not there are ways around it ;) DH will be happy at least HAAAA


----------



## lisaf

lol Verna! Your DH should be treating YOU too, lol!

So sorry AF arrived early... hopefully its just your body adjusting after all the surgeries etc... if not, maybe a progesterone problem... thats what usually causes a short luteal phase (clomid is one treatment, B-complex vitamins have also been known to help... B-50 or B-100).


----------



## Smile4me

My progesterone has always been in the normal range but.... I did email the doctor to see what or if we should do anything about it.

thanks for the information though, I did not know that tid bit ;0)


----------



## lisaf

Have they tested your progesterone since your cycle got wacky though? It varies from cycle to cycle... just wondering if that is why its short now?


----------



## Onelildream

I'm sorry, Verna! :(

Suz- thanks for all those links. I looked em up. Hubs and I talked about it but he's not down with the idea. I guess we'll see where things go.


----------



## SBB

Persude him chell!! :haha: you could just get a couple and see how you go with them. Danny wasn't keen either but now loves them :) 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell, Joe wasn't up for using reusables at all until the MW told us it could cost up to £2000 for disposables opposed to around £200 for reusables! He changed his mind pdq!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, sorry hon... Hoping things work out for you soon. :hug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Verna sorry she showed. XX I used 500 Vitamin B-6 to help with my LP. I hope they get it all sorted soon.


----------



## SBB

Have any of you UKers watched beauty and the breast programme? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

No, what is it?!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: that was meant to be beauty and the beast!!! Not breast :rofl: 

Anyway it's putting someone who has a facial difference with a beauty obsessed girl. Just watching last nights and the girl is an absolute dickhead. Just vile up herself idiot, who takes a guy who's face was burned/melted to a tanning salon to go on sun beds! 

His mum left him on the bed as a baby and he fell off and his face was on a hot water pipe and it basically melted... :( 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah- it's not about the money spent or saved. He doesn't want poop in the washer. Hahaha. He's a bit OCD. He said if we had a diaper service here, maybe. But we don't have one in my town.


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- what a story! Poor guy!


----------



## lisaf

yeah, no diaper service here either Chell! But technically the poop is supposed to be scraped off of the cloth before they go in the washer. My DH doesn't like the idea of THAT, lol! I'm planning on trying disposable liners in the cloth to lift the poop out without having to use one of the handy 'tricks' like using an old credit card to scrape the poop into the toilet :rofl:

I'm starting with just a couple to make sure I will like them, then I'll gradually acquire more and try different kinds etc. Just can't see spending the $200-300 right now if I don't know that I'm going to be commited to washing them regularly.

Oh and P.S. ... doesn't baby poop end up in the washer anyway when they have a blow-out that gets on their clothes?


----------



## lisaf

OMG Suz thats horrible!

Though I find it very amusing that I didn't bat an eye at a show called 'Beauty and the BREAST' ... must be all the BFing talk on here that made it seem totally normal to me :rofl:


----------



## SBB

The guy is really good looking and his scar is actually interesting - wouldn't put me off! His mum must feel so guilty! Anyway I want to punch the stupid girl with her 48 boob jobs and god knows what else! 

Anyway... You can just use a paper liner to catch the poop. But baby poo isn't exactly solid so the liner doesn't catch it all. But there's no lumps to get stuck in the machine! It's all washed away so doesn't bother me at all. 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Beauty and the Breast sounds like very interesting programme... Perhaps we should make it!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz that sounds sad- I'm glad I didn't watch it! :-( 

Verna- so sorry about AF honey :hugs: Is it heavy? Not just spotting? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili has had her bottle and gone to sleep on me... She is still in "day clothes" and could possibly do with a nappy change, but she's likely to wake up and vomit if I try and change her... Tempted just to out her down as is... What dp you reckon?!


----------



## SBB

It wasn't sad, the point of the programme is that the people with the difference are perfectly happy with it, and they're trying to show the beauty obsessives that beauty isn't everything, and try and get them to stop having surgery...
Obviously the story of what happened to him is sad... But they didn't concentrate on that..it's an interesting show! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Put her down!
X x x


----------



## lisaf

sounds really interesting Suz!

Jess - nothing wrong with sleeping in 'day clothes' imo!

And as for Beauty and the Breast... lets pitch the concept, lol... should it be about breastfeeding, about boob jobs, about men's obsession with breasts?


----------



## SBB

Should be about all those Lisa! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol, well the breastfeeding format I forsee as more of a 'isn't that interesting' educational side, as well as an empowering 'wow, we're amazing creatures' kind of thing.
The men's obsession could be a bit of a history channel-type show, exploring how our boob-obsession has grown over time, the effects on our culture too... or it could just be a funny show where you make fun of men for obsessing over boobs (hidden cameras tracking how often men look at boobs vs. faces... experiments where you distract men with boobs to show how badly it affects their concentration on a simple task etc).

The boob job thing could be a bit of a history channel type thing too, but also sort of an entertainment channel thing where they go over celebrities who have been accused of having a job done, compare photos etc...


hmmmm... maybe it could be a series that jumps around all over like this.
Ok, who do I take this idea to and how do I get money out of it? :haha:


----------



## SBB

Oh my god you've really thought about it!! It sounds pretty good I love the hidden camera bit that would be so funny! 
Over here it would be on channel 4. Pitch it to them I really want to see it :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

PMSL... I only defined it when you said all 3 ideas. 
Show me where to go and I'll go sell this idea! :)
Now... I think it would have to air late at night due to the boob/sex content, right?

Between this and selling movie ideas from my dreams, I NEED to find a way to make this pay off! :rofl:
Being within driving distance of Hollywood should help, right?


----------



## SBB

That should definitely help! I think it would show about 9pm here... 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Verna- What surgery did you have? I know I read on here that someone has endo like I do. I have severe endo and have had many surgeries.....Sorry AF arrived though. And about the no fun time on Monday...well you could always take a shower or go skinny dipping in a pool or hot tub... :haha: Just saying cause AF usually stops in water...not sure why but I was a competitive swimmer and water polo player and when I had AF I would put a new tampon in and it would be clear after practice...so AF usually stopped. Just a suggestion of course :blush:

Lisa- You had me cracken up about the poo being in the wash anyways! :haha: IDK if I could do cloth diapers. I would like to but I think im still overwhelmed with the word two. Might be more afordable though with cloth than disposable! Hmmmm :coffee: What are other benefits?

I think I need to take notes when I read each post because I certainly can't keep up with just one check in a day! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah, I agree with the blowout clothes in the wash with the poo anyway, but I think hubs doesn't like the idea of excessive poo in the wash? Haha. I don't know! He's paying for the diapers, so if he wants disposable he's is paying for it. I'll do whatever. Both my others have done pampers so I guess we'll stick with what we know. :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Wow this baby can scream!! I think ive gone deaf!! :-( I've booked him an appointment for Cranial Osteopathy on Tuesday- here's hoping it helps! :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

aw Lou - this just doesn't sound normal... hope they help you figure this out soon! :hugs: Have you considered earplugs? I know I would try that if your ears are really hurting.

Hmm, benefits of cloth - sure there is that whole cost thing and the environment thing, lol... 
but I hear they are better on the baby's skin as far as rashes go, I've heard cloth diapered kids potty train easier/faster/earlier (since they feel the wet unlike disposables which keep you dry.... though they sell inserts that keep the kid's butt dry in the cloth ones, you just stop using them when its time to potty train), some say they have fewer blow-outs in cloth so that means less clothes getting stained... messes in the carseat/bouncer etc... and the biggest bonus in my opinion... they're CUTE :haha: 

I know they try to put cute cartoon characters on the disposables, but it just looks yucky/tacky to me.... give me an apple-green colored Fuzzibunz any day! :)
https://cakeblast.com/wp-content/themes/cakelike/images/postimg/fuzzibunz-1-big.jpghttps://3.bp.blogspot.com/_PttOM1y19hs/SvR874wlZuI/AAAAAAAADMw/rgRRNjeKnr4/s400/FB+backs.jpg
https://bluemtnbaby.webs.com/fuzzibunz-swatches-new.jpg

Tosha -with twins, it will be a bigger savings for you to cloth diaper, but will also be 2x the work to keep them washed. Not sure what I would do in your shoes (but you have plenty of time to decide! :) ) You can do what I'm doing and start off with disposables, try a few cloth and slowly acquire more until you don't need disposables anymore. Or you can even just aim to start trying cloth when they're no longer depriving you of so much sleep by tag-teaming you and taking turns crying all day long.
If you don't have your own washer/dryer, then disposables are probably the best bet!


----------



## TntArs06

Lisa- Thank you hun! Just a bucket of knowledge you are! :thumbup: I think they are adorable! Im thinking diapers would be so expensive but Amy is kinda freaked out about cloth diapers. If I am a stay at home mom (which I think I will be) then I would have time to wash all the cloth diapers. I just know parents with one baby spend a TON of money of disposable diapers but I heard cloth are hard to handle. Would you wash them with sensitive skin detergent or baby detergent? And when your out and about do you bring like a sack for the dirty diapers to sit in until you get home? :haha: Maybe I should read up on these more and try and talk Amy into a few! 

I like that its better for babies skin. And I read some stuff about pampers saying the stuff that keeps baby dry can also cause chemical burns on their bum! So that stuff scares me!

Babylou- Im sorry your little one is screaming so loud! I hope you get some answers hun. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Lisa and Tosha! I'm hoping the Osteopathy might help him- it's supposed to work wonders for colicky babies! :shrug:

Tosha if you take a look at the first post I made on the first page you'll see everyone's details. If you then want to post yours here in the same format I'll add you to the roll call xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well that didn't last... Up again! Lili really isn't confortable on her back... :( sleep positioner arrives later today I hope! 

Lou, sorry you're up again. Is Ben still constipated? Big hugs :hugs:

Lisa, my OH is a filmmaker, perhaps I'll pitch the idea to him!! Defo a channel 4 program over here!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Tosha my dad and stepmum have triplets... She tried cloth nappies with them, but it was just too much to do... You have to change them more often. If I were you I'd go with disposables! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, sacro cranial osteopathy really helped my nephew who, like Ben, didn't sleep and screamed non stop. Hope it helps!! :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- one of Bens main issues is being on his back too- that apparently is a major sign that Osteopathy is needed! :shrug: Maybe you should try it for Lili too? 

Ben has actually fallen asleep!! Shhhhhhhhh.... nobody move a muscle or make a sound....


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's more when she's flat on her back that she's not happy... She is fine if she's on an incline... May try the osteo though if the sleep positioner isn't the magical answer!! Quick get some sleep before he wakes up again!! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

That might help lou - its worth a try! my lactation consultant suggested that for us since jimmy had a tramatic birth and had his head vaccumed and thought it would help his discomfort but we never went. If Ben is in some kind of pain or achey still from the birth it might help!

Tosha - Lisa is a total reference book of knowledge about all things baby and pregnancy but she never had a little one yet! shes just really well-read and smart! so smart you are lisa. :)

hope you ladies can get some rest tonight - it doesn't sound good now from your posts but I am hoping the wind changes for ya!

PS I am totally contributing to the demise of our planet with all the disp dipes we are going through.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh forgot to answer your constipation question- no he's had major blow out tonight!! :haha: 5 massive poo nappies in about an hour and a half!! Thank god!! I've stopped the Gaviscon completely and just gone back to Infacol. Once he turns 4weeks on Sunday i can give Gripe Water a try too x


----------



## babyloulou

Casey I am soooooooo jealous of the routine you have Jimmy in!! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Just for you to note, Lou, if it is Reflux opposed to colic, Infacol will make it worse... Good luck tonight. Xx


----------



## babyloulou

I don't know what it is to be honest!? I thought it wSs reflux but then my Mum has been here tonight and saw his puking after his feeds and said "well that's just normal baby sicking! He's just sicking up the excess milk he doesn't need"- she reckons it looks totally normal to her. And to be fair he's not upset when he's sick. I actually have no idea at all!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Its all guess work isnt it?! You know what's best for him... Go with your intuition :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

How much is Lili sick? Ben is sick quite a few times after each feed but it's only about a teaspoon or two's worth at a time!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili sicks up most or all of a feed... It flows out, like a fountain. Occasionally, if we keep her upright, she doesn't vomit so much. The other morning she vomited what looked like cottage cheese, not after a feed, that was like 2 tablespoons... Bit shocking that one!! She goes through so many muslins and outfits every day!


----------



## kcw81

congrats on bens big poo lou! I bet he felt a lot better after that!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah ben's sick is a bit lumpy but theres no where near that much though. My mum said she seriously thinks it's just because he is so greedy and taking in so much milk!! She may have a point seen as he keeps putting on nearly a pound every week!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

My nephew is like that... Guzzled away then throws up the excess. If Ben's putting that much weight on then I think your mum is probably right. Doesn't help with the mystery screaming though does it?! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

lou I feel very lucky hearing what you are going through and scared that we could have similar issues anytime. I will know who to ask if we do! I know you will get to where you have a routine sometime soon! theres a light at the end of the tunnel for you!
haha bennys a little piggy!


----------



## lisaf

aw Casey - you're so sweet, lol.. nice to know I'm seen as knowledgable and not just a bossy know-it-all which is how I feel sometimes, lol! I'm just a total type-A personality and love to research stuff :)

TNT - Haven't actually cloth diapered yet, so this is just based off of what I've read. I do know that because disposables are so good at keeping baby's skin dry that people leave them in so long that their own urine burns their skin. Thats how I understood the issue anyway. People do freak out abotu the little gel things that can stick to a baby's butt from disposables and worry about what those things are and having direct contact with the skin.
Cloth don't really have to be changed any more often than disposables SHOULD (meaning you CAN get away with not changing a disposable for longer, but thats not really a good thing re: chemical burns mentioned above).. they have lots of new inserts/liners that are made of fabric that keeps the skin drier than the old cloth that our parents used.

I have read some issues with ammonia building up in the cloth, but there is a process of washing called stripping which is supposed to help, and the way you wash them is supposed to have a big impact on this problem occuring... lots of helpful blogs out there with advice on this.. many moms never encounter this issue at all though! Also hang-drying them in sunlight is recommended for stains if no other reason since the sunlight fades any stains away.

Cloth are blamed for being bulkier (which they might be if you put extra inserts in there, or if you use an adjustable size and your baby is at the low end of the size range). They are blamed for leaking at night, but usually adding a 2nd insert takes care of that problem.

I was totally overwhelmed when I first looked into it, so thats partly why I want to start slow and only have 2 cloth at first, then see how it works for me etc...


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, to add about the cloth diapers discussion. They are so darn cute now, kind of fancy actually and I dont think you have to use safety pins and all that junk like in the past. I was actually drawn to them however I spoke to DH and he said absolutely no- not doing cloth diapers. He said if you want to see him never change a diaper thats a good way to do it :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol, thats what mine said too, but he came around and agreed to at least try them (but I know he won't be helping with the washing!!! :rofl:)
Also, if the liners don't work out, he will definitely be leaving all the 'solids' for me to scrape off!


Oh yeah, and TNT - when you are out and about or even in the house, you do just save them to deal with later.


----------



## TntArs06

Lisa- Ya I have been reading like crazy sense you posted that! :haha: They do seem like alot of work and with twins it does seem like ALOT. But I like the price comparison in the long run! That speaks out to me alot! Im thinking we might try it out slow at first though. I did read that its best to wait after a few baby is first born..like after a few BM's have been passed cause those are major blow outs...so they say to get a few disposable diapers. Just for the first few days!!

I saw someone mention cranial sacral. I graduated massage therapy school and we learned that and it was AMAZING! The benefits of it was amazing. And if you give your baby's massages daily...like full body...it has a major benefit. To sleep, tummy issues, and overall well being. Of course infant massage is a bit expensive BUT there are many books that can show you step by step on how to do it. Just a simple 10-20 min massage will do wonders. Of course I am very partial to massages! :haha: Plus I think its good bonding time!


----------



## TntArs06

Britt11 said:


> hey ladies, to add about the cloth diapers discussion. They are so darn cute now, kind of fancy actually and I dont think you have to use safety pins and all that junk like in the past. I was actually drawn to them however I spoke to DH and he said absolutely no- not doing cloth diapers. He said if you want to see him never change a diaper thats a good way to do it :haha:

I agree! I think they are just precious!!!


----------



## TntArs06

lisaf said:


> lol, thats what mine said too, but he came around and agreed to at least try them (but I know he won't be helping with the washing!!! :rofl:)
> Also, if the liners don't work out, he will definitely be leaving all the 'solids' for me to scrape off!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and TNT - when you are out and about or even in the house, you do just save them to deal with later.

Sounds interesting to deal with! Oh well...nothing a walmart sack wouldn't handle I guess! :haha:


PS- how do you quote more than one persons post on here?


----------



## kcw81

Tosh, we were recommended cranio sacrial by our lactation consultant at first but we opted to see if JImmys head and neck would start to get better on its own (at first he had a hard time turning his head to one side) but anyway it sounded interesting. I Was wondering though, is there a sort of mystical spin to this therapy or is totally science based? I thought I scanned a few articles about it and it sounds like sometimes this therapy can be more like mind - body - spirit type of meditative stuff rather than black and white science supported treatment. Is it like that, sort of like OHHHHMMM being at one with your body yoga meditation stuff?


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah, the first few days they have the meconium poops which apparently don't wash out well and stain... and many stay with disposables until the umbilical fall off anyway since you want a diaper that leaves that area open so it gets plenty of air etc

I hope you give it a try... I'll be trying it, so I can report back when my time comes! :)


----------



## lisaf

oh, and the only way I know to quote more than one person is to quote someone, then copy it, then quote another person and paste the copied quote into the window too... not always worth it :)


----------



## TntArs06

KCW- It is kind of both! Alot of deals with the energy of the person doing it! Like you have to really like doing that therapy because if physically drains you! And essentially there this minimal touch and mostly just energy work along the chakras. I had 3 fractures in my back and horrible sciatica that my dr wanted to put metal plate in my back. Being 26 at the time I didn't want that surgery so our cranial sacral instructor worked on me and I kid you not I felt great and was able to move on from the pain I was in. I honestly believe it works full force but I really love yoga and that type of stuff! But I def recommend it to anyone if you find the right person for it. I know in England (over the pond) its more popular than here because its still new so there would be better people. Alot of trained people here learn from people from over the pond!

Lisa- I def would like to try. I think the benefits are really good. I know I should be more eco friendly but thats honestly not the main reason I like them. Moreso cause its better for baby and costs are better in the long run. But we will see...and your input would be awesome!


----------



## TntArs06

lisaf said:


> oh, and the only way I know to quote more than one person is to quote someone, then copy it, then quote another person and paste the copied quote into the window too... not always worth it :)

Ya that doesn't seem worth it! LOL


----------



## kcw81

hey tosh if you just refer to our names theres no need to quote, whoever you are directing your post to will know what you are talkin about! yeah so that is what I thought, chakras and such for the therapy. I believe that it works for a lot of people but I just can't get into that - I am so science based I tend to not even like yoga because of the whole OHHMM factor! what a bore I am. I know its so interesting how that kind of therapy and like acupuncture and natural births and water births and stuff is waaaay the norm over the pond compared to here not so much. What do you call that - we are more western and that is more eastern or new age or what?


----------



## lisaf

I'm sort of half and half when it comes to the whole eastern vs. western thing.
I loved my acupuncture for the stress relief, but it did nothing for my progesterone levels... meditation can be good for the body for sure, but I do get turned off when things get a bit too 'spiritual' etc...
Just the judgement side of my personality I think, I'm very literal.

I have a friend who isn't doing cloth diapers because she doesn't have a washer, but as a result, she has this horrible guilt trip over it :dohh: I know its bad, but you do what you have to. She pays extra for diapers that are more degradable than the main brands... I don't have the heart to point out that when it gets to a landfill, it doesn't decompose anyway due to the way our landfills are used :dohh:
She won't try playtex drop-in bottles because of the guilt over throwing out the plastic liner bags :dohh:
Yet she cleans obsessively and uses tons of water and electricity to do it :rofl:

I love her dearly, not my place to point this stuff out to her, lol!


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies!
Casey, just wanted to say thank you for your comment on Cade's FB pic. I think he's gorgeous but I am biased. Lol. I love that pic even though my child had huge feet. Hehehe.
Welcome Tosha! Loving the twinnies. My DH was a lil disappointed we didn't get pregnant with twins using the Clomid.
Lou, sorry you're having a tough time of it. Reflux and colic both are very exhausting and frustrating for parents so I feel your pain either way as Shay had both and Cade has severe reflux. 
Hope everyone else is doing well. 
Verna, sorry about AF but I do love your outlook and ability to stay positive. 
Peach, sorry Lili is having a tough go as well. She is just the cutest, tiniest thing. Love her!
Ellen, sounds like you are getting this mommy business down pat.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Kel!! How are you?


----------



## Onelildream

Can't sleep. All this talk about reflux recently must have been contagious. Now I can't lay down out night without feeling all that acid in my throat! Using antacid and incline, any other suggestions? I so cannot sleep sitting up like this!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Chell, sorry you're not feeling good. Try lying down and firmly running your thumb from the hollow at the base of your neck down to just below the rib cage. Xx

Lili is on a different medicine now... Fingers crossed for this working!!


----------



## babyloulou

Hope it works Jess! :thumbup:

Sorry you're feeling rubbish Chell. Can you get some antacids from the doctor? X


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls. We use FuzziBunz on Jax. We had an issue with leaking, filed a complaint, got our entire set replaced (30 dipes) and now it seems to be working fine. No ammonia smell. The one big thing was that I had to change the entire wash routine. We use Charlie's Soap for all our laundry and I add fabric softener to loads of clothes. No dryer sheets. We use two inserts at night, but I don't find that he usually soaks those, but I do it just in case. It does make the diaper huge, but he doesn't mind. I do use disposables when travelling or running errands. His daycare does the cloth diapers though...I just give her a wet bag for the soiled dipes and through them in the pail with the rest of the soiled dipes when he gets home from school.


----------



## laura6914

morning all.
Very chatty again. I cant keep up. Not got much to say really just wanted to pop my head in and see how your all doing?
Shae has been a really grumpy arse today. Had a really bad screaming fit earlier which is really really unlike him. He is having a nap now though thank heavens. 
xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies :wave: you've all been very chatty! 

Lou Sammuel is sick after every feed, but only a bit. Sometimes it's chunky and that's when he's in a bit of pain with it, but ok afterwards. But I think he just has too much and chucks up the excess.... 

Ok - the cloth nappies/diapers - this is my experience and advice. I have found it to be so overwhelming there's so many types!! 

We used disposables for a month, for 2 reasons: The cloth ones were too big for him, and I was ill and thought it would be easier to just use disposables until we got the hang of things. In hindsight they are just as easy. 

So, we have an all in one nappy with separate boosters. So the boosters can be added or not depending how much baby wees. Sammuel wees A LOT!! So we use 2 boosters. They just slide into the back of the nappy. Our nappies have a stay dry layer. So the boosters that soak up the wee go under this, and it keeps him nice and dry on his skin. He can go 5 hours in a resuable. That's the longest I've left him as we change his nappy more frequently than that anyway. 

They contain poo brilliantly! In his disposables he was constantly getting it all up his back :sick: but not once with cloth. 

The other type is a 2 part nappy, you have a cloth or bamboo nappy, and then a waterproof outer which doesn't absorb anything but just stops the wee soaking onto clothes. Personally I don't like this. Once you take off the outer waterproof you then have to take off the cloth bit, which is soaked in wee. I find that a bit gross!! 


When out and about I have a bag like this in my nappy bag https://www.babaandboo.com/reusable_nappies_nappy_accessories_shop


When I'm at home, I take the nappy off and pop it in the bucket, which has a mesh bag in. You don't need to soak them they just go in with no water. At the end of the day I just do the mesh bag up and lift it out, so you don't have to touch all the dirty nappies again. Then stick it in the machine. 

I wash them at 40 with a small amount of powder. I press the extra rinse button too. 

Then I hang them out and they're dry by morning. It takes about 5 minutes maximum to stuff all the inserts in and put them in the cupboard. Or I just do it as I need them. 


I personally find disposables just as much work. I have to get a bag ready before each change, put the nappy in and then take it out to the bin. 


My advice would be to use disposbales for the first month, especially with twins. They'll be too small for most cloth anyway. 

Then I would trial various nappies. Lots of places offer trials, they are ready washed etc. I wish I had done that :( I am happy with mine but there's the little niggle of 'is that one better' or 'that one is cuter' so I wish I'd tried more! 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Good point Suz. We used disposables for the first few weeks as 1) we got a ton free from the hospital and 2) didn't want to ruin our cloth diapers with meconium and 3) the disposables had a cut out for the umbilical stump.


----------



## kcw81

morning ladies! 

got the inlaws coming in tonight for two nights and if you know me at all by now you know I am not pleased! they aren't horrible people, its just me, I hate house guests. 

I complain every time don't I? But last time I never mentioned this, the inlaws came when jimmy wasn't even 3 weeks old and I was so tired, only getting 2 hours of sleep a night like Lou does and did not havethe patience nor the desire to hang out with them and visit - I Was just so not into them being there and I just sort of avoided them and went to go pump all the time and after they left the mom in law emailed me to ask if she did something to offend me. I guess she felt my unwelcomeness. 

It was weird cuz she would never directly confront me about anything, we aren't close, so I must have been a right bitch! I Think they came here too soon, we didn't have it figured out yet (Still don't!) ha but its better now but still I HATE having them here! they are going to F up my routine! poo! and I have to be extra nice this time so she doesn't get butt-hurt again. thats my rant.

howd the ladies with the rough times sleep last night, jess, lou? any better? Lou I wanted to say JImmy spits up a tea spoon most times after his bottle. I think its normal.:)

Hi everyone else!


----------



## SBB

Yeh we got so many free packs too it seemed silly not to use them! 

I haven't yet had a totally successful no leaks night but I've only tried 3 different things so am going to persevere! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh no casey what did you reply to her?! 

It's so awful that they HAVE to stay when they visit. My inlaws live 20 mins away so although I see them more at least it's only for an hour!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Casey- I feel for you honey :hugs: I would HATE to have anyone staying overnight at the moment! :nope: It must be so annoying!


----------



## kcw81

thanks you guys, I feel so damn bitchy because of course the grandparents have a right to see their grandbaby right? poop. 

I had emailed the mom in law back apologizing left and right for my evil behavior and that I meant no ill will that I was just SOO tired thats all. and I told her that next time I woudl try harder to be hospitable. shit. but I wanted to say, 
"lets see you go 3 weeks with 2 hours of sleep a night and take care of a baby all day long and then have people come to your house and expect you to be sociable and visit with them and kiss their butts when all you want to do is sleep and hide away!" 

I feel it was a bit self centered of her to even point out to me my rudeness because she should understand ! but I think they forget how hard it was don't they?


----------



## babyloulou

Did she reply to that?


----------



## SBB

I was going to say Casey I actually think it's really out of order of her to ask you, does she seriously think you would need that shit ON TOP OF looking after a newborn?! 

Yeh I guess people forget how hard it is... 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

LOL oh Casey the situation is never easy hun and you were the bigger person to apologize even though it is extremely hard to do , you did the right thing.
I have to say I even emailed my mom yesterday asking her if she would like to get together this weekend and hang out.... she said yes so we will see what happens :0)
You all inspired me to try to build a better relationship as you only get one mom right?

OK ladies need some advice, I have NO idea what to get dh for our anniversary. The home brewing kit is still sitting in the garge untouched.... I know he has no time to do it but I don't want to waste money on something thats going to just sit :( any ideas????


----------



## Onelildream

Casey- I feel ya. I hate having house guests to mess up my routine too. My mil sounds a lot like urs. She'd call my hubby or one of her daughters and complain about my "attitude" before she'd ever call me! Last Christmas I told her it was the last Christmas we would be bringing the kids down to her house for bc of all of their crap and presents, and the fact we will soon have 3 kids.... And she told her family and my hubby how disappointed she was that I said I'd never go to her house again! ? I looked like a bad guy! Obviously she misinterpreted what I was saying and didn't listen to the problem. She does stuff like that often.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls yay weekend here again well i have started taking a-z vitamins 75mg of aspirin 1 a day and my folic acid 3cups of decaff green tea so hope i get my bfp this month i have made the oh to take folic acid to because its good for there sperm x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Verna- how about a night out? Like a hotel stay with you. Or game tickets or show tickets...or a comedian?


----------



## Britt11

Good morning everyone (although I am sure its afternoon or evening there!)
great discussion on the nappies, I have been forbidden to buy them so envirnomentally unfriendly disposables for us I guess! :winkwink:
Actaully the only way I would do reusables is with a diaper cleaning service, so I have to either be fully on board or not- no in between

Oh I bought the CUTEST baby girl outfits from Old Navy yesterday :hugs: I will try and take pics later to show you- its so fun shopping for them isnt it.



kcw81 said:


> thanks you guys, I feel so damn bitchy because of course the grandparents have a right to see their grandbaby right? poop.
> 
> I had emailed the mom in law back apologizing left and right for my evil behavior and that I meant no ill will that I was just SOO tired thats all. and I told her that next time I woudl try harder to be hospitable. shit. but I wanted to say,
> "lets see you go 3 weeks with 2 hours of sleep a night and take care of a baby all day long and then have people come to your house and expect you to be sociable and visit with them and kiss their butts when all you want to do is sleep and hide away!"
> 
> I feel it was a bit self centered of her to even point out to me my rudeness because she should understand ! but I think they forget how hard it was don't they?

Casey I am the same way as you, I hate company staying over, not sure why I have always been that way. DH's parents stayed with us last year and I was not pregnant or with child and I felt like telling his mom to get the F out :rofl: I am such a lovely hostess hey?

I'm sorry but his mother should have known that you are post partum, a new mom, on no sleep and completely exhausted- there was no need for her to send you an email like that and make you feel bad. You didnt have to apologize as she would have to know but it was super nice that you did.

My ex's parents used to stay at a hotel when they came to visit, it was so lovely they never wanted to be an inconvenience and of course it always worked out great- no such luck with DH's parents though

:hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Chel hun we are staying at a B&B cottage tucked away so lovely but I want to get him a little something .. the B&B is in a very small town so no comedian tickets hmmmm Maybe Stomp tickets... hmmm


----------



## SBB

I think tickets is a good idea. I am hopeless with gifts! 

Hey Cat! How's kitten doing? :D Lol I used to hate people asking me that - how's the baby? Erm.. he's in my tummy what do you want me to say?! 

It's a shame we can't choose our inlaws huh! MIL bugs me because of her negative attitude towards EVERYTHING! But they do help us out a lot I guess, and she's been better since Sammuel came along. Shouldn't complain too much it could be worse! 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Verna- how about tickets to future events.. Or a future hotel stay? Or some Lingerie for a night when af isn't around? Speaking of concerttickets beach boys are coming to my town. Lol. Can't believe they're all still living!


----------



## lisaf

Thanks for all the great nappy advice/info!! 

Casey - I totally understand and am so irritated that she didn't understand.
Since its a similar topic and I'm going to be discussing this with DH on the drive up to my mom's tonight I need your girls' advice!
His family lives in town... he already talked to them about after the baby being born, that we may not want guests for a few days, or only for a few minutes etc, so not to feel bad if we ask them to leave.... that we may need more help with household stuff than with baby stuff so don't get upset etc. (Have I mentioned how much I love him for doing that?!?!)

My mom is planning on coming to visit shortly after the birth (a week or two after I think). She stays in hotels when she visits due to my request - she irritates me, lol. So she mentioned that she's only visiting a couple days due to the hotel costs around here.
My husband thinks she should be subjected to the same limitations as his family though!
I don't!
I agree that she shouldn't expect to be at our house all day... that if she's there she needs to be helping in ways we need her to help, that we may need to tell her to stop giving us helpful advice because its just stressing us etc... but I don't agree on kicking her out after only a hour or two of visiting.

I don't expect my mom to visit me more than maybe 2x a year MAX... I don't know how often we get up to visit her with the baby... I don't feel right restricting her so much! To be fair here, she irritates me more than she bugs my DH... so if I'm not complaining, then why should he? :(
DH did say that since he only gets 2 weeks home with the baby he doesn't want my mom hogging or ruining that time (his choice by the way to only take 2 weeks, he CAN take FMLA leave unpaid, then after a week unpaid have the state PFL option give him part of his salary... I think we can afford it too but he doesn't). So I've suggested we move her visit until after he's back at work.


----------



## kcw81

thanks you guys for the support on the inlaw visit thing! verna I am glad you are trying to be the bigger person with your mom, its worth a try! you know it feels good to give some people the cold shoulder in the moment cuz they deserve it right? but then later its always a regret cuz they feel hurt and it wasn't really productive. I HATE being the bigger person but oh well!

chell that is really annoying about mil!!

cat sounds like me and you are alike! bitchy hostesses who want our privacy!

Lisa I don't know thats a tough one, first off, I am not sure why you are unhappy about it, your mom bugs the crap outta you!! but if you want her around when the baby is here, maybe you should convince DH to just be open to letting her stay beyond the restricted time if she is being helpful, and if she is being absolutely annoying then give her the boot. but just be open to whether maybe you wouldn't mind having her over for longer, she is YOUR mother and its your baby and your body right, so its easier to have your own flesh and blood around staring at your boobs while you pump or whatever and not having to feel like a hostess. you can treat your own flesh and blood a little more casually so its less stressful.

shit you guys it would be so nice if all out of town family stayed at hotels. just not happening here though, especially cuz we have more than enough room and they want to spend every possible second with us.


----------



## kcw81

oh yeah lou, to answer your question my MIL replied back to my apologies with an email saying, oh, okay I thought thats what it was that you were tired. I just wanted you to know how I felt. 

thanks lady, for letting me know.


----------



## lisaf

Thanks Casey- yeah, mom normally bugs me a lot... especially when she visits and basically expects to be with me from breakfast through bedtime... and just expects to be entertained... and for her that means planned activities etc.
But with the baby, I know she will consider the baby her entertainment. I DO want her to leave the house periodically and not just camp out with me all day. I plan on discussing that with her.

I just feel like its not right for her to drive all this way, pay several hundred dollars in hotel costs, and to only see the baby for an hour each day. She's also coming down alone and to kick her out for most of the day to entertain herself is just not ok either :( This is my mom's first grandchild and my brother wont' be having kids etc... so I just want her to get to enjoy her grandchild.

Being that she's my mom, I can swear at her and yell and tell her I need her to go away etc... I expect ME to be the one that gets overwhelmed with guests, not DH..
I have no issues being stricter with the inlaws because they will get to see the baby much more often than my mom will... and because I don't have the kind of relationship with them were I can be rude and tell them I need them to go away right now etc.


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> oh yeah lou, to answer your question my MIL replied back to my apologies with an email saying, oh, okay I thought thats what it was that you were tired. I just wanted you to know how I felt.
> 
> thanks lady, for letting me know.

Wow... just wow.... how SHE felt about barging in on you when you were exhausted and drained and wasn't treated the way SHE felt she should be?
I'd be so irritated in your shoes!! lol!


----------



## kcw81

haha I know its ridiculous. feels good to have you guys on my side for that. 

yeah totally agree about it being your own mom. your DH should understand that and ifnot, beat him on the head!


----------



## lisaf

lol, thanks... 
I think we'll work it out between delaying her visit until he's back to work and talking to her ahead of time about not being around full-time during the day etc.
I don't think he'll complain if he comes home from work and she's making us dinner though :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yeh casey I would be very irritated! No wonder you're not looking forward to the next visit!!

Lisa I think perhaps it will be better if your mum come when he's gone back to work, so you won't be alone and she won't annoy your DH so much! Are you happy with her not comimg til then? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I agree with Suz- ask her to come when OH has gone back to work. You are likely to want the help then anyway x


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL you guys are funny with your in-laws. OH's mom lives across town, but can't be bothered to drag her behind to see her grandkids so no problems there really. My mother damn near needs a formal written invitation to come by and my father only stays for a few hours by his own request (one lives an hour away, the other 3 hours away).


----------



## lisaf

lol Margaret - that sounds ideal to me :haha:

Thanks for the tips girls, I'll sell the idea to my mom as a way for her to be more helpful to me and to not feel like she's intruding as much if she comes after DH is back at work!

Just had a really tough conversation with my boss about the trainnee... we're not making any decisions today, but its clear that he's not going to be able to fill the role we hired him to do. So we're either going to have to modify/reduce the role, and parcel stuff out internally or let him go and find another way, probably including hiring someone else even if its only part-time and still parceling stuff out internally.
Worst case scenario though they could get by without any additional help and just leave a lot of things undone with our financial records and just leave me with a big fat giant mess to clean up when I get back :rofl:
I'm reallllllly hoping they don't leave it to that option!!!!


----------



## SBB

I hope they sort it Lisa! 

I think it might be nice for your mum to spend time with just you and bubs anyway :)

x x x


----------



## NurseKel

Casey, good thing I didn't marry you DH. I would've told her to get the hell bent and stay her ass home! Lol. Needless to say, I am not popular among my DH's family. Long story but to give you an idea...I simply refer to my fagher in law as, "the douche." Rofl


----------



## babyloulou

Is that to his face Kel?? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NurseKel

Lou, I'm a little southern redneck. I say it to your face, text it, Facebook it and blog it! Rofl
If you knew the whole story I'm pretty sure y'all would agree I'm justified.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Casey, I can't believe your MIL!!! Wow! My MIL waits to be invited over for fear of intruding :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

What do you think...? Too close?!! :rofl:
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/6f206b7a.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

That's so cute Jess! I've just seen it on Facebook a minute ago! Bless them! X


----------



## SBB

jess that is too bloody cute!! 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- awe. Best friends.... Until the tail pulling starts! Haha


----------



## SBB

My cats still ignore sammuel! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh don't misunderstand Suz... That's Puss doing his darndest to get as close to me as possible... Ignoring Lili's existence!! :)


----------



## kcw81

so frickin cute jess! lucky you, wish i had your MIL!


----------



## SBB

Haha competition between Lili and Puss!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I always assumed puss was a she :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

My sleep positioner arrived... It doesn't incline as much as it seems in the photo... :( But, I've been able to lie Lili on her back without her kicking off so maybe it will work!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

No, Puss is a he, but a girly one at that!! Did I tell you we might have to give him anti depressants?!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

No!!!! Seriously? Is he depressed? What about? Having to lie around in warm places all day? :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

He's being bullied by another cat in the garden...!!!


----------



## SBB

Oh no! But seriously anti depressants for cats?! 

I had some weird pains in my right side earlier :wacko: thought it might be ov! Not that I've EVER had ov pains before :rofl: but the thought crossed my mind!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah I've had some ewcm and automatically went in to my ttc mode out of habit!! Suz, I never had Ov pains until my first mc... So it's possible you have felt it!! :)

Oh and yeah, anti depressants are big business for cats with recurring cystitis due to stress!!! Thank god for insurance is all I can say!!!


----------



## Britt11

oh Jess that is the sweetest picture, I love it :hugs: 

Kel, you crack me up. My DH calls his sister-in-law "douche bag" always- I dont think he even knows her first name. The funny thing is I have only met her a couple of times, but I kind of like her. She says it how it is, no sugar coating anything, kind of cracks me up hee hee


----------



## kcw81

That is funny cat! he doesn't even know her name! I like the word douche bag, its funny. I am in here on the computer hiding from the inlaws - I hope she doesn't take it as rude. I just want to be on the internet by myself for a few moments jeez. hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## Britt11

Hi Casey, I think hiding out from the inlaws is a great idea!!! when do they leave?


----------



## kcw81

umm sunday afternoon. so thats like a long time from now. its so hard because right when you wake up in the morning and go downstairs, HELLO! there they are to enjoy breakfast with you and there they are all the rest of the day. I feel like I totally get my morning routine hassled with visitors.


----------



## SBB

:( good luck with it casey I hope it goes quick! 

Lol jess were you thinking about :sex: after you saw the ewcm?! You haven't done it yet have you? I've done it once and don't really want to do it again!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

It was more the automatic thought "oh we should :sex: now"... Forgetting that we've been there, got the baby!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

We are stuck in a traffic jam and sammuel is screaming cos he's hungry but there's nothing I can do :( 

I am very moody today. I used to get moody around ov... Hmmmm! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh no Suz, poor you/Sammuel... Hope you're out of the jam soon! :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Nightmare in the traffic today, we were at a standstill so I got him out of his seat and fed him in the end! 

V quiet today - where is everybody?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls :hi:

Well it looks like it's definitely Colic with Ben- we had an awful night last night with a grand total of 45 minutes sleep- then he's been absolutely fine all day until now and the screaming has just started again :cry:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey chick a dees! Sorry not been around...............

Lou, sh*t! Colic?!?!? Not fun but lots of things to give him and do so hopefully something will work hun xxx

Suz - Oooooo ov pains hey? My doc reckons my gallstone pain is ov pain.............Odd seen as Ive had it constantly since Pig pog was born! Arse! hahaha!

Awww Jess, poor puss on anti d's. Hope it doesnt come down to it but hey, like us I guess they need a hand every now and then!

Casey - I hear u on the MIL front sis! Hope things aint been too bad xxx

AFU -Pearl had her jabs yesterday and man alive did she cry! Paul held her and I turned away, but her face once she saw me afters broke my effin heart! GIRLS! Have a scotch before u go seriously! 

Shes not been off her food but has been super cuddly for mummy (shame(!)hehehe) Seems brighter today tho!

Sure there was something else but I have had a few vodkas this evening so things are a wee but blurred hehehe xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Awww poor Pearl!! Nasty injections! :hug:

God I wish I could have some vodkas!! :-( I've been expressing and we have found a bottle Ben will take (Dr Browns) but even after a full bottle (he can easily put away 7oz) he then routes and screams til he's given boob anyway! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Yay for the vodkas!!! I want a nice glass of wine very soon :) 

Sammuel was fine for his jabs he cried for about 2 seconds and that was it! I didn't look though just held him while they did it :( 

Lou I'm sorry it's colic :hugs: they say it goes at 12 weeks usually, I know that's a very long way away right now... Sammuel had it too, not as bad though and just in the evenings not really during the night so it must be awful, but his went maybe around 5/6 weeks so hopefully you'll get lucky and bens will go early too. You must be so exhausted. Can you get someone to come and 'sit with him in the day so you can get a nap? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

OH has been doing that Suz. He took him this morning and I stayed in bed until about 1pm but...... I still have to feed him every hour or so when OH brings him up screaming so can't really sleep :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Lou, it will get easier for sure x Feed wise he will DEFFO sort things out over the next 2 weeks.............Ive been watching the trend of these nippers and 5-6 weeks seems to be a good peak for things to improve.

And now you have a bottle he will take it wont be long before u have 5 bottles racked up and a nice bottle of red for you xxx

Pearls developed a fun new trick after her jabs too............half way through a feed she falls asleep so I take the teat out of her mouth and then...........she does the most anusing wingey cry! Its so funny! I skyped her doing it with mum and mum told her to be quiet and she stopped. hehehe x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, sorry Ben is colicky... :hugs:

Poor Pearl and get jabs... Hope she's recovered from the experience! Lili has hers on Thurs!! :(

Lili has slept a lot today and had wierd eating pattern... She's only taking an ounce at each feed before falling asleep again... V. Strange... Think maybe it's the new meds... :shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm feel better off the vitamins a-z i am taking got more energy ha x x x


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

I woke up very grumpy again this morning! :growlmad: 

I think I may have some vague ewcm today and tummy pains :shrug: plus woke up feeling really sick yesterday morning and this morning! Seems a lot like ovulation to me! But surely not as am BF! will be interesting to see if I get AF in 2 weeks! 

Lou did you get any sleep?

How is everyone? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

How intersting Suz! Lets see what comes.....or doesnt hey? Id know for sure if I ov.........as I will be violently sick and be doubled over in pain hahahaha Hence why I went on the pill and never got diaognosed with PCO until 2009!

Had a good weekend?? We just pottered round visiting people and submitting planning applications.


----------



## SBB

That's exciting about the planning! 

Yeh just pottered around today sorting the house out really. Quite nice once I got out of the grump I woke up in!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I can feel grumps arriving at my door by the end of today suz! Pauls off on the PS3 cos Pearls asleep...................Just wait and she'll wake up so mummy gets no rest!#

Sometimes I wish he had the milk boobs to see how tiring it is! Grrrrr! Hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Me too... Wish they could do it for a week and see how they feel. 

I swear to god if I say 'i'm tired' and he says 'me too' one more time I'll kill him!! :rofl: unless he's up half the night he has no right to complain about tiredness!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi girls :hi: Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. I've had a not doing much Sunday afternoon with my LO...


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Me too... Wish they could do it for a week and see how they feel.
> 
> I swear to god if I say 'i'm tired' and he says 'me too' one more time I'll kill him!! :rofl: unless he's up half the night he has no right to complain about tiredness!!
> 
> X x x

Joe actually said that he needed to catch up on sleep so was going to bed early the other night!! I was too shocked to comment! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Afternoon girls :hi:

Sorry you are feeling grumpy Suz :hugs:

We've been to Mothercare to look at swings for Ben (didn't find one- it's a rubbish Mothercare near us) and then to Nandos for dinner. Yummy!! :thumbup:

I really want to get him a swing but have no idea which one to get and I've got a feeling he won't like it anyway!! :haha: :dohh: 
How's everyone else today? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi Lou, It's always a gamble isn't it?! Buying something that is quite expensive with the risk that it might end up never getting used! Hope you find one. Mothercare everywhere is crap... it's really gone down hill!

I've just ordered a photo book for my Mum as a thank you for everything. It was on special offer on snapfish.com... reduced from £19.99 to £9.99!! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

HOw about this Lou?!! :rofl: Hahaha... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Graco-Swee...f=sr_1_6?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1299435360&sr=1-6


----------



## SBB

One of the swings I read up on had loads of terrible reviews saying the motor caught on fire :wacko: so check the reviews!!
What about taking him to John Lewis and trying him in one? They have 3 or 4 on display in my JL. You could buy and unpack very carefully, then if he doesn't like it return it? 

I'd have kicked dannys butt if he'd said that jess!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Paul says stuff like that to me too AND he's slept in both days this weekend.......Cant complain tho as he has officially agreed that whether we move or not I can now call myself a...............SAHM!

Just divising a letter to make it official.............Now do I do dignified or snotty?!?!??!?

Sh*t! Imagine coming back in the room to see your LO in a swing on fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah that's how I feel Ellen, that if I want to be a SAHM I can't complain otherwise he may change his mind! haha

I would do dignified, with a veiled snottiness... maintain your dignity and be the better person whilst still letting the know they're s**t...


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats what Im thinking Jess............I can def do understated snottiness. If Paul was doing it though it would have waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too many curse words in it hehehe He's super super cross over it all!

Had such a bad weekend of eating.....chinese friday and pizzas last night. Feel like I need some super huge veggies!


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I LIKE that one!! :thumbup: Why did you have to show me an expensive one! :rofl:

Suz- that's so scary about the fire thing!! :shock: Which one was it? Can you remember? X

Ellen- I agree with Jess- go for politeness in the letter- be the bigger person :hugs: Great news about the SAHM thing! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's like mission control Lou! it looks like Ben could take over the world with it!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I agree Ellen be polite. You never know you might regret being rude!! 

I've eaten shit all day really. For dinner am having a HUGE load of veggies, couscous and feta. Then chocolate cheesecake :rofl: 
I made the cheesecake, it's soooo simple and delicious! Sounds like the sort of thing I'd hate but my friend made it for us the other night and I couldn't stop thinking about it so got the recipe!! Mmmmmmm with strawberries on the side I think :D 

Anyway. Sorry went off on one there. I go through phases with food where I get obsessed with something and eat it daily until I get bored after a few days! Choc cheesecake and veg couscous are my current obsessions! 

Lou I'll try and find it.. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I had chocolate cheesecake for dessert at Nandos Suz- it was crap though! :rofl: I bet yours is loads nicer! :thumbup: I can't even tell you how shocking my diet is at the moment! Take aways every night! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Ben is a month old today! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

I like this one https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d.html?qid=1299439962&a=B004H4WNH8&sr=8-22

Still trying to find the fire one! X x x


----------



## SBB

Happy month birthday Ben!! 

Lou you are allowed to eat shite when you are getting no sleep! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww happy one month Ben! xxx

Oh and I wouldnt be rude in that sort of way. My snottiness was going to be how they have drove me to doing this in the way they have treated me etc etc.......No way could i be RUDE rude - I COULD need a reference some day hahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I was eating chocolate digestives at 3am this morning!! :rofl: I'm still losing weight though!!


----------



## SBB

This one looks like an alien!!! https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0049UB31C/ref=mp_s_a_28?qid=1299439962&sr=8-28

I think they've removed the listing for the dangerous one :shrug: 

X x. X


----------



## lisaf

hey girls, just checking in.. had a small but lovely shower yesterday. lots of gifts.
Feeling sick now though with a sore throat and just trying to hide out and be miserable today.

Jess - love the picture of puss! We did anti-depressants on our cat Figaro for a while due to his anxiety issues... unfortunately the stress of catching him to give him his medicine traumatized him further :dohh: We were trying to get him to be less afraid of us, lol.. didn't work.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I like that one Suz! Not that I'm looking for one right now!!! :haha:

Lisa, we hide his pills in a soft cat treat... Less traumatic all round!!


----------



## lisaf

Peach Blossom said:


> Lisa, we hide his pills in a soft cat treat... Less traumatic all round!!

lol, we should have tried that! The vet told us to crunch it up between 2 spoons, mix it with some syrup and us a syringe to squirt it down his throat. Thinking about it now though, he is notorious for swallowing treats without chewing them, we should have gone that route!!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

oh, and thought I'd share with you girls that I had a pretty freaking awesome sex dream last night, lol.. 3-some between DH, me and my best friend :rofl: Can't tell DH that one because he hates my best friend, lol!!


----------



## babyloulou

OH wants to know why all of the swings are boring colours!! :rofl: Can't believe how fussy he is getting over baby stuff!! :haha: 

Lisa- I can't believe how vividly you remember all your dreams! It's quite scary!  I rarely remember my dreams! (although to be fair I don't think I'm ever asleep long enough to dream these days! :rofl:)


----------



## lisaf

lol, Lou, you girls have NO idea how many graphic details I remember from this dream :rofl: If I wrote it all out, I'd probably get banned for posting pornography :rofl:

The interesting part about the dream was that DH kept getting too excited and I didn't want him to finish too soon, so I kept switching things up and trying to find a way that would let me 'catch up' :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

You rampant pregnant whore!! :rofl: Those hormones must be kicking in.... :winkwink:


----------



## lisaf

lol, poor Dh isn't reaping the benefits at all though! Poor guy!

He's had a cold sore for a while, and even when it was done, it was still all scabby so I wouldn't kiss him. I finally kissed him last night even though it wasn't healed... and then of course now I'm sick so no more kissing :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, you crack me up with your dreams!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh la la Lisa hahaha!


----------



## kcw81

haha lisa's a perv! good to know ellen's not the only one. hehee sneaky laughing smiley face icon here. 
hi everyone - inlaws are gone and casey is happy. my DH is leaving tonight for a work trip and its my first night all alone. how was your time alone jess? 
whats everyone up to today? didn't read back yet. we are good, jimmy is good, he is relieved that the grandma is gone now too I think, shes just so overstimulating you know how it is with grandmas. they want to hold the baby the whole time and stick their faces real close to jimmys and say lots of loud things. jimmy was like OH GOD somebody help me! haha.


----------



## SBB

Lisa you total perv!!! :rofl: 

:rofl: I can just imagine jimmy getting sick of grandma but not being able to say! I'm glad they've gone and left you in peace! Are you sleeping back in bed yet casey? Or still on the sofa? 

Sammuel is becoming a right cheeky monkey. He does little fake coughs I swear just for attention. And has worked out crying gets him attention so why not fake it?! So he shouts and then gets himself worked up so he actually does end up crying! Silly boy :lol: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

It was strange Casey. When Joe is here I irrationally worry about disturbing his sleep etc so always get up with Lili in the night. When he wasn't here it was hard work cos Lil didn't sleep, but I was strangely more relaxed cos I wasn't worrying about how much sleep Joe was getting!!


----------



## SBB

I find that now I'm back sleeping in bed jess. I was more relaxed on the sofa!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! yeah suz I am still on the couch to save DH his sleep but tonight I will sleep in our bed since he ain't here and I wonder if I will like it as I have gotten used to the sofa! weird! Jess thats strange how you reacted sleeping wise to joe not being there! yeah it will feel so lonely and quiet without him, esp in the middle of the night when I feed and pump and know he isn't here.

Suz sounds like Samm is a total maniuplator! haha. don't let him outsmart you!! haha what a cutey. Jimmy slept good this weekend despite grandmas big huge face in his face all day! he had 6 hour stretches both fri and sat. I am sorry to say that since you guys have less sleep than me so far but I am so damn proud of him and happy to sleep more. Suz have you been able to give full feeds yet without sleeping? I swear thats gonna help.


----------



## SBB

6 hours is awesome casey!! 

Nah haven't tried full feeds yet... I can't wake up properly in the night!! I think sometimes when he wakes he's not really hungry and perhaps I could settle him with a dummy or get him back to sleep... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yeah it would be hard to know if he is really hungry or just needs to be settled, its hard to tell how much he is getting. how often does he feed again? every 2 hours or like every 1 hour?


----------



## SBB

Depends, sometimes 2 occasionally 4... Yeh it's hard cos I can't measure how much he's had. I think sometimes he's just comfort sucking to go back to sleep. I would like him to start sleeping longer so I'm going to try and feed him better and settle him if he's not really hungry... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I can't get Ben to do full feeds in the night either Suz- I think his is comfort sucking too! 

His night time tantrums have just started!! :-(


----------



## SBB

I feel so sorry for you lou :( 

Does it make a difference if you're upstairs/downstairs or anything? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sammuel is in his sleeping bag he looks so cute!!! 

Jess I tried to watch your videos on FB but the phone won't let 'me :( it just doesn't load... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No nothing seems to make a difference :-(


----------



## SBB

:( I just wondered if going to bed prompted it.... 

Once the colic is gone it's so much more enjoyable. I really hope that's soon, you've had enough bad luck already! 

I have heard that forceps babies can be worse affrected. Hopefully the cranial thingy stuff will help. :hugs: 

Night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Night Suz. The video is of my nephew and Lili having a hiccup-off!! Very cute. Will try and post on here. 

Lou, sorry Ben is still bad at night. I hope the cranial osteopathy helps. When is he booked in? :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Well the woman replied to my email saying I could have Monday or Tuesday dso I replied back saying either was fine by me and I've heard nothing since!! :shrug: That was thursday!! I'm going to phone tomorrow


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh how annoying! Hope you get in tomorrow!


----------



## kcw81

good night ladies, I hope all you all can get your little ones settled long enough for some rest. jess that video sounds adorable and I am going to go check it out :)


----------



## kcw81

very cute jess! haha I am so glad they aren't bothered by hiccups because if they were jimmy would be upset all the time! he always gets them and just hiccs away like its fun or something.


----------



## kcw81

Hi Lisa or Marg, if you guys see this have you been watching teen mom 2? Isn't it so sad about little Ali, the twin with the medical issues? her little feet are all messed up and she has a crossed eye and other problems - did you see when they fit her for glasses? oh man she is cute but its so sad! Also, Jenelle is an idiot but her mom is kind of wacko! her mom sounds like elmer fudd! And chelsea is super sad with her needy ways with Adam the loser. She is soo needy for him and has not balls at all to stand up to him. Kailyns story bores me. What are your thoughts?


----------



## lisaf

Casey - you crack me up with the Elmer Fudd thing, lol! So true!!
I've teared up over Leah's daughter and her health issues! So heartbreaking to be stuck not knowing for so long! Corey just seems to want to be in denial but I'm glad he's coming around and giving Leah the support she needs.
Chelsea just pisses me off, she's so selfish and self-centered and is so freakin spoiled. She can't see how much of an ass the dad is... part of me wonders if he gets compensation from the TV show for camera time, seems like there is something in it for him to be there.
Kailyn is kind of boring, but she doesn't bug me, I think she's really doing the best she can for her age and upbringing and I wish she had a more supportive family because Joe's parents are loyal to him first, not her. Joe is such a dickhead too.


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 


Grrrrrr idiots at Shelias wheels sent me a renewal for my car insurance. I went on a comparison site and got it cheaper FROM THEM. Then they sent me a letter saying they hadn't got my no claims proof and would cancel my policy. I didn't bother opening the letter, had just had Sammuel and was ill and I just assumed it was my certificate. 

So then 4 days after cancelling it, they send me a letter telling me they've cancelled! WTF?! I've been driving for several days uninsured :nope: 

So I rang to tell them they're idiots and my last insurance was with them and they should have my no claims anyway. 20 minutes later on an 0845 number off my mobile, and they want to charge me more because they have to set up a whole new policy. In not so many words I told them to stick it up their arse. 

Anyway... hope we all got some sleep!! Sammuel went to sleep at 11.30 then woke at 2 ish. Then I can't remember. He may have slept til this morning at 7 but I really can't remember! I might see if there's an iphone app so I can time it :haha: 

When is our next baby due?! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone. Well after Ben's tantrum that lasted until about 2am he slept quite well. He slept from 2:15 to 6 in his moses basket. So nearly 4 hours- longest yet! :thumbup: Since then he's been in bed with me feeding and snoozing.

Suz- that really annoying about your insurance! Morons! Tell 'em to fuck off!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

That's brilliant Lou! Lets hope it's the start of some good nights with him :hugs: 

Am doing all the comparison sites, typically sheilas wheels is the cheapest, actually £20 
cheaper than it was before and £35 cheaper than that t**t on the phone wanted to charge me, so annoyingly I might have to still go with them!! 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

kcw81 said:


> Hi Lisa or Marg, if you guys see this have you been watching teen mom 2? Isn't it so sad about little Ali, the twin with the medical issues? her little feet are all messed up and she has a crossed eye and other problems - did you see when they fit her for glasses? oh man she is cute but its so sad! Also, Jenelle is an idiot but her mom is kind of wacko! her mom sounds like elmer fudd! And chelsea is super sad with her needy ways with Adam the loser. She is soo needy for him and has not balls at all to stand up to him. Kailyns story bores me. What are your thoughts?

Yup!! It is sad about Ali, but I think the mother (her name escapes me this morning) is being super naive in the beginning...I could tell by the previews for Teen Mom 2 something was wrong with her legs! I am happy that her and Corey are back together though...they are one happy country-ass couple!! Jenelle and her man (leech) are both dumb...the mom isn't much better but at least Jace is taken care of. Chelsea just needs to stop it...Adam is a loser and although he is slightly better than before, he's not going to be who she wants him to be. She has to either accept him the way he is or leave his behind alone...but God darn it if that baby isn't a spitting image of him! Kailyn is kinda dumb...she needs to stop living her life for Jo's parents. Who are they to tell her she can't date because she lives under their roof...as long as she's not brining random dudes back to the house I don't think it's any of their business.


Morning girls!! :hi:

Jess, saw that video! Too cute!! Lili is so precious!

Yesterday was 1 year since we found out we were pregnant (officially with a digi)...can't believe it flew by so quickly!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies! 

Lou, glad Ben had a good sleep. :hugs: 

Suz, I just had to negotiate my car insurance too... It's gone up massively and I have over 10 years no claims!! It's cos of this stupid EU equality ruling that means they can't charge women less than men anymore!!

So the teenyfit nappy arrived from natural baby shower this morning! Fits perfectly! I had also ordered one from amazon, but it said it wouldn't be delivered til the 17th! Anyway a large packet arrived from amazon this morning and has 15 nappies in!!!! I only ordered one and the invoice is only for one!! Bonus!! :happydance:

What a beautiful day! Have been for a walk, but feel like I should get out some more and not waste the day!!


----------



## SBB

oh my god jess!!!! 15 nappies?! I'm so jealous thats about £200 worth! I really want to buy more nappies, it's kind of addictive! 

it is such a lovely day... i hung my nappies out to dry and the sun totally gets all the stains out :happydance: 
I really like the totsbots easyfit - might get some more and get some fleece liners so it's not wet next to his skin. 

Marg a whole year! When I got my bfp my last AF was 20th March, which funnily enough is in a couple of weeks, and when AF would come now if I was in fact ovualting over the weekend. Sooooo if we then :sex: after that and got pregnant we would have another Baby Jesus Xmas due date!!! That would be too funny.... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

amazon is more expensive than everywhere else for the one size totsbots :( I was going to order one in the hope they'd send me 15 too :haha: 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Jackpot Jess! You lucky thing!

Suz, wow Sammuel and baby #2 might share a birthday...?! I couldn't imagine having another baby so soon...I am having so much fun with Jackson...how could I split my attention? More power to you Suz (and Laura, hehe)!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha Suz, try natural baby shower... They are consistently the cheapest! Although unlikely to make the same mistake as Amazon!!


----------



## kcw81

hi suz! that would be so weird to have Samm share a birthday with your next little one, kinda fun though!! 

Lou YAY for four hours of sleep!! yahoo! hope this becomes a regular occurence!

MArg good to hear your thoughts on teen mom 2! love that dumb show! kailyn is a total snooze and she does seem really dumb. Jenelle smoking pot in her moms front yard with leech! what a couple of idiots!

hi everyone else! hope verna is having fun at her cottage! jimmy had another good night last night sleep wise. I slept so fab in my old big bed with DH out of town, it was the most restful night yet. dang I dont want to go back to the couch!


----------



## babyloulou

If Jimmy sleeps on his own now Case why do you have to go back to the sofa? X


----------



## kcw81

umm well I guess because J wakes up at like 2 or 230am for the early morning feed (meaning he cries), and well, that might wake DH up. OR if he for some reason had a bad night or was feeling poorly or something then that might wake DH up. So DH closes the door to the bedroom and can't hear anything. I wonder if I should move back in there and just hope jimmy continues to have pretty okay nights.


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy 2 months Jimmy!!! :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Marg! Yeah people say it goes by fast but so far it seems a little slow for me! I think I am impatient for when he actually can interact with me more you know?


----------



## TySonNMe

I know the feeling...after Jax turned 3 months, things got much easier and time flew by. I was literally counting down the days until he hit 3 months. That was the big turning point according to my mother. She was right! Plus, I'm back at work now so I really cherish the time we do spend together....really sucks that he's in daycare 10+ hours a day :(


----------



## kcw81

yeah that does suck about 10 + hours!! aww you are such a good mom though always wanting to be with him and not even wanting another kid yet so you can focus on him!


----------



## SBB

Must be tough leaving him marg :hugs: 

Casey definitely go back into bed! Otherwise it'll never happen! Even if DH does wake it'll only be for a few mins and he'll go back to sleep... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yeah I will maybe try it then going back in there and see if it works. its hard cuz he does set the alarm for earlier than we want to get up so we just might need to make some adjustments. you are on the couch still right suz? 

I am about to give J a bath - he had two blowouts already today and its only 10am. I am hoping that will be it though, hate giving a bath and then having a nother big poop!


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I agree get yourself back in that bed! :thumbup:

Well Ben's colic seems to be seeping it's way into daytime now too! :-( He's been a screaming nightmare today! Here's hoping it's just a bad day! :-/


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Lou, sorry you're having such a tough time. The clinical definition of colic is unexplained non stop crying... which doesn't help with a cure or remedy. You're doing everything you can and I'm sure things will get better soon. bug bug :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I'm loving the teenyfit tots bots. They're great!! :)


----------



## SBB

Jess honestly I'm so jealous of your free stash!!! 

Casey I'm back in bed now, with sammuel! Our sofa isn't that comfortable so we're in the bed. As he's right next to me I wake when he stirs so he doesn't really wake Danny up, and when he does Danny goes right back to sleep so it's fine. 

Lou sorry you're having a bad day. I guess he's making up for all that night time sleeping he did :nope: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess you know if you don't keep those nappies for your next titchy bub you can sell them for quite a lot used! :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

aww lou I hope he doesn't continue too much longer being a fusser today!


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Jess you know if you don't keep those nappies for your next titchy bub you can sell them for quite a lot used! :D
> 
> X x x

Really? that's cool... although I think I'll be holding on to them for a little while yet! ;)


----------



## SBB

Yeh 2nd hand nappies sell for a decent amount! 

I am going to sell some of my night time bamboo ones to fund some more Easyfits!! :D 
I haven't actually used them but have washed them... 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok, so here is an idea that I've had. And this post acts as confirmation that if I ever bring them to market I will share some of the profits with you lovely ladies! My idea is a digital breastmilk bottle. Like a normal bottle, but it has a display on it that tells you how old it is. Saves using tons of labels and getting confused... What do you think?! Shall I get it patented?! :)


----------



## lisaf

sounds brilliant Jess! Only issue I see is with moisture messing up the electronics... and the last thing you need is the battery dying and not knowing at all if the BM is ok. So there would be a few hurdles, but definitely marketable! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Sounds like it would be expensive though! You'd need to bit quite a few to store lots of breast milk!


----------



## SBB

Good idea! You can get little things now that you stick on to food jars that say how long they've been open. 

Would have to be something pretty sturdy to get through the steriliser!

X x x


----------



## SBB

A bit like this https://www.gizmag.com/go/6349/

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think it could be a very simple thing, like that jar thingy Suz, but built in to the lid maybe. I think it could be done fairly cheaply and it can be easily waterproofed what with modern technology these days. Hmmm... Will think on it... :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz that website is called gizmag... Sounds like a porn mag!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol it does!! Pervert!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

omg... so I don't think my MIL has told ANYONE where I'm registered!!!!!!!!!!!!! [email protected]!

I'm going to end up with piles of clothes, probably all in 0-3 month sizes (and I'm telling you I have wayyyyy more than I need already in those sizes!!!! :()
and none of the stuff I actually need!!!
Whew, deep breath here, just aggravated! She can't remember ANYTHING I tell her... she almost had a whole seafood themed meal... lets forget the fact that I'm pregnant and lots of fishes are off-limits anyway... the fact is I don't eat ANY seafood, never have, never will. She has been told this multiple times, even had seafood at my bridal shower, offers me bites of her seafood dishes at restaurants and forgets every time.
My SIL averted the menu disaster for the shower, but now I'm worrying about my registry stuff and its almost too late for people to shop off my registry since there are no local stores that I'm registered at (they're all tiny boutiques).


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi ladies. I had a dr appt today...Gunner is still head down and placenta is out of the way. Also Gunner is measuring about 7lbs4oz. I was dumbfounded when she said that...and since I have had so many scans its pretty accurate she said. He is off the charts for the percentile he should be in. LOL I also lost 2lbs...so I have now just gained 5lbs this pregnancy...I think since most of our clomid babies have made a late entrance I am about to start project Gunner eviction. LOL


----------



## kcw81

hey sandi, My Jimmy was like 7lbs 4 oz when born and I was only a couple days early so I think Gunner might be ready to get out of the oven! Me and JEss I think were the early ones - Jess was real early.


----------



## Onelildream

Omgosh, Sandi! That's friggin huge already! Let the countdown begin!

Jess I love the idea! I'd totally buy them!

Kc- get back in your bedroom! Silly girl, on the couch! Hubby's sleep through it all. They don't have our mommy radar... ;)

Afm- had a dr appt. Connor looks great. Doc said not to worry about GD. Woohoo! And he also said I can have sushi for my birthday! Yay! Oh and the best news ever.... Hubby bought me a car today!!!!!! 3rd row to fit the kids and their carseats, and the prettiest car I've ever seen in my whole life! And now it's allllllllllll mine. :) yahoo!


----------



## lisaf

wow congrats Chell!!!! Very jealous here, lol... not that I need a 3rd row.


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- wtfriggin heck is wrong with ur mil?! Can't she see you hate seafood? Kind of an easy fix if she wasn't so forgetful! Why didn't she ask what u wanted?? It is you babyshower!!!


----------



## Onelildream

And crappy bout the registry! U will have a ton of returns to make now. Ugh. Selfish woman! she's obviously not thinking of you!


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, I should prob get offline now and go thank my husband, if u know what I mean! Too bad he already fell asleep!


----------



## lisaf

yeah, well, she apparently decided to make my shower co-ed too! :dohh: This is after I've told everyone (her included) that its girls-only.
This avoids some conflicts between my in-laws and the spouse of my friend... keeps my SIL's creepy jerk of a fiancee out, gives my DH the day off to goof around which he needs etc..

She tells my DH today that his step-brother is coming and so is his dad :dohh: So now he has to come too, we have to make sure anyone whose partner wasn't included doesn't get all offended etc!

She's just gone off the rails is all I can conclude!!!


----------



## lisaf

nite Chell!


----------



## Onelildream

Hahaha. What a fool! I can't believe her! I hate when people have their own agenda! I mean this is one of the most important events of your life!!! She could atleas accommodate YOU for once! Sorry. She sucks. Haha. Ok seriously got some schmoozing to do. Ttyl! ;)


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls im a clomid grad too!! came an said hi few weeks back but every1 was so far along i felt lil bit like i was not qualified haha!! I need some advice an wondered if any of you can help had 2 mc on clomid this time im 11 weeks not had lots of symptoms only few which seem to have disappeared!! so went to see mw yest i asked her to try find hb with doppler which she couldnt!!! She said its quite normal for so early they dont normally try till 16weeks! Now she booked me in for a scan at her surgery tom at 415pm uk time!! Im petrified did any1 else symptoms kinda go around 10-11 weeks?? xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Davies. I had no symptoms at all in the first tri and any I did definitely came and went! As for the Doppler I'm surprised she even agreed to try and find it so early as it was obviously going to worry you when she couldn't!! :dohh: I'm sure everything will be fine at your scan :hugs:

Morning everyone xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi daviess...didn't want to read and run, but things got a lot better in the second trimester, but I don't specifically remember any symptoms coming or going other than fatigue really. What symptoms did you have?


----------



## daviess3

I have had heartburn on an off sore bbs on an off there still fuller! bloated gets worse throughout day! backache now im really spotty!! tiredness comes an goes!! I think its coz everywhere i look every1s getting sickness just not me!! An that worries me! Mw was lovely i think she felt soz for me which is why she did it!! I told her i really wanted an early scan but couldnt face going to epau again!! So thats why im going to her surgery tom!!! So so nervous just trying not to get wound up!! xx


----------



## TySonNMe

daviess, I hope it's just an early transition into second tri. I know it got a lot better in the second trimester. :hugs: We're always here if you need any support!!


----------



## Onelildream

Davies- I totally had the same thing and freaked out. I was sick, and tons of other symptoms for like 1 week and then it all went away. I was petrified. I went in, here was no hb, I had a scan. Everything was perfectly fine. Lucky me, I just never got sick at all after that. I know it's super scary. Sorry. Keep positive though. Sometimes our bodies play out what our mind fears and there is nothing wrong at all. And feel free to keep coming here. We've all been where u are now. We'd love to support you. Laura is 5 weeks, so she's got quite a way to go too. We'd love to have you. :) chin up, sweetheart!


----------



## Onelildream

30 weeks!!! Yay! I'll have to post a pic today! Woohoo. Maybe I'll go stand by my car, lol!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well lovely here today got a line full of washing out just got back of the field with the dogs x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Hey caz! Have fun with that! :)


----------



## daviess3

Thanks girls, onelildream soooo reassuring to hear that you had same thing an everything was ok with ur lil one!! I will post back tom, wow 30 weeks not long to go!!! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls - how are we all!

Davies, good to see you honey and congrats again! Im sure all is well as the others have said but undestand your worry. I will have FX for your scan tomorrow sweetie xxx

Lisa - Your MIL sounds a mare hun! Hope your shower gets sorted out and you get all the gifts you need/want!

Sandi - I think gunners here at week 37. So get prepared hahaha! Sorry xxx

Jess - I think the bottle sounds fab and is very do able! Id buy one.........My cousins hubby develops prototypes for peoples ideas. He'd the one who kinda build the first ever GHD straightener.........He goes to China all the time to check progress on new ones they are developing. Funny how soething SOOOOO huge actually comes from a man and his wife who live in a teeny village outside Ilkley Moor (bah tat!) Sorry couldnt resist a good sing song there lol! x

AFM - Been for a nice summery walk today......Trying to do 30 mins speed walking a day to build up a few stomach muscles as sit ups as SO off the cards for a few months yet!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! I have been for a walk with ny antenatal group of mums. Beautiful day!!! 

Am leaving sammuel with my sis tomorrow for a coupleof hours while I go out to see a customer! It's someone I know and she's more than happy for 'me to bring him but I guess it will just be easier if I can concentrate! 

Davies I felt like crap til near the end, but it's totally normal for symptoms to come and go. I really hope everything is ok, please make sure you let us know!! 

Chell let's have a bump pic please and a pic in front of the car!! :D 

Sandi I hope that gunner doesn't get to much bigger!!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi Girls! Ellen UGH I hate situps! good job on the walks!

Chell congrats on 30 weeks and your new car! lets see a pic of you and the car!

Daviess try not to worry too much, I had no symptoms in first try except boobs. no morning sickness at all or anything! you are having a scan tomorrow then? 

Lisa sorry about the foulup by your MIL for your shower! hope you get lots of gift receipts in case people buy the wrong thing!

hi to everyone else! jimmy slept good again. he seems consistent now, sleeping from 930 to 230am and then 245 to 645am to start the day. I hope this continues, I can live with this for sure!! Hope you are all having good days!

Oh suz just saw your post, that will be interesting to leave samm for awhile! let us know how that feels!


----------



## TySonNMe

Glad Jimmy is settling for you Casey! Sure hope he keeps it up :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- how do you manage to get the 2:30 feed done by 2:45?? :shock: Is that by bottle? Ben's feeds take about an hour and a half!! :-( 

Well he's been for Cranial Osteopathy today- let's see of it does anything!! :shrug: She also gave me osteopathy and accupuncture for my cocyx too. We're both back in next week!


----------



## SBB

Great pattern little jimmy has! 

Yeh I'll let you know what it's like... Think I might be sad! But it's only for 2 hours... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oooh I hope it's helped lou! Sam takes ages to feed too... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

only two hours should be okay suz!

Lou yes totally all bottle here. It only takes about 12-15 mins to feed him 100 mls by bottle, a full feed. I can't imagine if the feeding took an hour!!! Hope the therapy helps!


----------



## babyloulou

An hour is a really good efficient feed Casey- most the time he's just on and off me for hours on end! :lol:


----------



## Onelildream

I have yet to get the kids and I ready...but here's a few pics of my car from the dealership. It's perfect. I'll get hubs to take a pic of me in front of the car on his lunchbreak. lol. swoon!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1









3.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1









10.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 1









11.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooh nice Chell! Very nice! xx

Lou - hope the therapy works for you both.

Pearls amazing me at the mo with her play gym.............she's totally focused on this dangly chime thingy and keeps batting it, surely she cant KNOW how to di that yet but it looks like she does! Shes talking to the lion on it too bless hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless her Ellen! I'm sure she knows what she's doing- Ben keeps doing things he shouldn't know how to yet! He has started smiling the last couple of days - two weeks early (although he was two weeks late so maybe he's going by due date :shrug:) They also say he'd only be able to see up to 20cm in front of him at the moment but it's a loads of bollocks as he focuses from much further away than that and even follows the dogs with his eyes!! 

Chell- that is one swanky gorgeous car!! Very jealous! :flower:

Oh I forgot to say yesterday Ben has his 4 week weight check yesterday- he now weighs a hefty 11lb 5oz!! :shock: Another 9oz he's put on in a week!


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-Ben is so chunky! I love it! Just for fun, here's my little DS and DD when they were super chunky babies...I just love fatties!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01628.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 2









cuties.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kcw81

Ben is a little prodigy Lou! Its great to see them smile huh? Over an hour for a feed is sooo long! Dang. 

Chell that car is the bomb!

Ellen I Wish jimmy liked the play gym but not yet. Lucky you pearl likes it!


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Chell they are gorgeous chubsters!

Lou - Have u tokld your work your not going back yet?? Im struggling to find bona fide info on SMP - want to make sure I still get it til week 39 even if I give my notice????


----------



## SBB

Love the car Chell! And the chunky babies :D 

Lou/Ellen Sammuel was smiling at 4 weeks and also bats the toys on his playmat and did it on his bouncer chair too from maybe 5 weeks, he's more co-ordinated about it now! He also held his own head up straight away and stands for ages on his own just holding onto my hands which again he did ages ago but is better at it now. I have never read about when they're 'supposed' to do all these things though! I agree they can definitely see further! MW said he was just following light/shadow but it seemed to me he could see pretty far and focus on stuff. Clomid babies are obviously more clever than normal babies!

Well done with his weight Lou - all down to you!!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh they are deffo more intelligent Suz! Pearls saying hello type noises when I say it to her and responds to certain other sentences I say to her............Such as if Im changing her and I call her trumpet trousers she laughs..........then farts hahahaha

The doc the other day said can she follow lights..........after commenting on how she was watching her move from one side of the room to the other! Derrrrr! Hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah Ben has held his head up pretty much all along too Suz! You must be right- they're obviously miles cleverer! :thumbup:


----------



## TySonNMe

Have to agree ladies...Jax was holding his head up from the start...was tracking from about 7 weeks. He started smiling early too...rolled over at 7 weeks I think...stubborn little bugger will not roll over from back to tummy...too lazy!

Chell, nice truck! I have the same truck except it's light gold...are you ready to see the gas pump every week in that thing? :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Heres a few of Ben.... 

His first smiley day (please ignore the milk rash on his face and the spit-up in his mouth! :rofl:) 
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/35e013d5.jpg

Comfy Ben for once.......
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/f395e294.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/160b191e.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/934e8d65.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

OMFG! Lou ben is such a gorgeous little chunky monkey!!!! 

Glad someone else has milk rash piccies too! Poor pearls got 2 weeks of rash piccies!!!


----------



## kcw81

holy crap lou ben is a cute little pudge cheek boy! haha!! love it. I love that your little ones are so advanced! I think Jimmy sounds pretty similar - but his head still flops over to the sides after a few seconds.


----------



## SBB

aw lou he's so gorgeous! :cloud9:

sammuel has lots of rash pics too! he's all lovely and smooth now, it doesn't last long! 

tyson sammuel hasn't really rolled yet, he starts to but seems like he can't be arsed!! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw lou he is lovely hun x x x


----------



## SBB

here's some of sammuel :) i take a pic each day on my phone and email it to my family! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/photo-11.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/photo-8.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/photo-6.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/photo-7.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/photo-5.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/photo-10.jpg

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Omgosh, ladies! I forgot to tell you, I am 30 weeks and have gained 30 lbs! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz he's gorgeous! Starting to look like a proper little boy and so alert! He's got beautiful blue eyes! :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

Marg- I don't drive too much... Everything is super close to me. I'm hoping that will lessen the blow!

Lou- soooooo cute!

Suz- I love that stage where they interact! He's beautiful in every way!


----------



## lisaf

cute pics girls! :)
Just miserable with my cold again today... at work this time which kind of makes it harder but makes the day go by faster too.

Thanks for the words of support about the shower. I know I should just be grateful, so it feels really bitchy to complain at all, lol. I just know that even if I get gift receipts, I may only be able to exchange for more clothes (depending on the store they bought at)... and lovely as that is, there are things I'm going to need well before my kid is in 6mo-sized clothes etc. It just means more money spent now of course :(


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, he is absolutely gorgeous!!!

Chell, that should definitely help. I hate filling up the tank, but I love driving it! Took me a while to get used to it but all the extra space definitely comes in handy!


----------



## lisaf

ok, I've got a great invention (or fantasy in this case, lol!!)... a car that you can dial up or down in size depending on need to save gas mileage...
When you're driving just yourself to go pick up the kids, dial the car size/weight down so that you are getting great mileage... then of course as you pick the kids up/fill up the car, you dial it back up.

I can dream, right? ;)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahahaha Lou! Just been showing Paul the piccies of the babies and I noticed something about your pic of Ben in the monkley top.................It could be OUR bedroom.....We've the angelcare monitor in front of the SAME ikea green lamp on the bedside hahahaha x


----------



## Rudeollie

PS - Suz, sammuel is just gorgeous! He has the most beautiful eyes Ive ever seen! x


----------



## caz & bob

aw suz he lovely ellen your turn now pics of pearl haha love these pic i do x x x


----------



## kcw81

haha samm is so cute suz! he has a receding hair line just like jimmy!


----------



## SBB

Haha casey he's got an old mans hairdo!! It's growing back a bit so hopefully he'll have a full head again soon! 

Aw thank you Ellen :hugs: yeh pics of pearly pig pog please, it's been a while and you're not on FB to check out new pics! 

Is verna back from her romantic weekend? 

Lisa I'd be pissed off too. You've got a golden opportunity to get stuff you actually need bought for you, and your MIL is screwing it up!! :growlmad: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Onelildream said:


> Omgosh, ladies! I forgot to tell you, I am 30 weeks and have gained 30 lbs! :haha:

I think that's about what I'd gained at 30 weeks! It's all gone pretty much now :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Lou I love Bens babygrow with the red down the front - where's it from? 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- it was actually from Mothercare. I got them when we went on Sunday. There were two different sets of 3-packs that i really liked! I was very surprised as I normally hate Mothercare. Theres a brilliant rainbow one with grey sleeves in the same set as that one. It's these two sets I got...

https://www.mothercare.com/Unisex-F...r_1_54&nodeId=76111031&sr=1-54&qid=1299622664

https://www.mothercare.com/Boys-Min...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7


----------



## TySonNMe

Chell, I gained 40 pounds overall I think...lucky that I lost it all thanks to breastfeeding and stress!


----------



## SBB

thanks lou they are really cute!! i am going to go there and next this week to get some! sammuel has v cute next rainbow one... 

i put on between 35-40lbs by the end too tyson - i stopped weighing myself after 35lbs!!

x x x


----------



## kcw81

ha ha look at my avvie! J was on my lap while I was pumping today making some fun faces.


----------



## kcw81

I gained like 18 lbs. but jimmy came out pretty decent sized at 7lb 4oz so that obv wasn't too little gain!


----------



## SBB

18lbs is hardly anything! I think it's cos you exercised and we all sat around eating cake :rofl: 

Love the pic I just saw your FB ones - he's such a little poser! Gorgeous :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

thanks suz!


----------



## babyloulou

He's so cute Casey!! Always smiling!  

Suz- has Sammuel calmed down with the BF yet? All Ben wants to do is be on my boob and he seems to get worse all the time! :-( He started feeding at 7pm tonight and is still going now! :shock: (lazy feeding- feeds a bit, sleeps a bit, etc..) but if I take him off the boob he wakes up and cries! :-( He won't even let OH hold him anymore without rooting for me again! :-/


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah, I went to a WIC appt (which is kindof like our US version government support for pregnant women; where they give you vouchers for healthy foods) and the nurse was like, wowza! You are off the chart. We like women to stay in the 25-35 range.... full term. You are a bit heavier. I asked her where it all was. Did she think I looked like I gained anywhere but my belly and chest? and she said she had no idea where it was and she'd never guess I gained 30lbs. Luckily my dr is not worried, so neither am I. Stupid nurses act like it's a big deal....hello! We are all different!!!


----------



## babyloulou

You're so tiny Chell! You must have hollow legs to be able to put on weight and still be so little! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol, that nurse can bite my ass :haha: Weight gain varies from woman to woman and can depend greatly on your pre-pregnancy BMI... if you were in the underweight range before, you can gain up to 40lbs.
And you know? Some people put it all on early then slow down, so she should not be freaking you out just yet, lol.. wait until you actually GO over :)

The only plus side to this cold is that maybe it will slow my weight gain down a little. I'm not over my limit yet, but at the sudden rate that I'm gaining compared to earlier trimesters I was a bit worried :haha: And at my weight, they really really care if I gain too much.


----------



## Britt11

great pictures ladies, little Ben and Samuel are so darn cute.
Casey I love the profile pic of your little guy, omg so cute, love the expressions!!

Chell- I know I find some nurses so crazy and midwives over here kind of neurotic, I am just sticking to my good old fashioned GP, she is great- doesnt try to force anything down your throat and doesnt look down at you. I had gained quite a few pounds in a short period of time a couple apts ago and I was like are you concerned about my weight gain? and she said no, as long as you are eating healthy food dont worry.
you are such a tiny woman to begin with, I would think your weight gain is right on par for where you should be

Lisa, how are you feeling these days?

I am off on another business trip tomorrow :wacko: I had to go buy new work shoes today, anyone elses shoes super tight on them and not fitting??
Lisa, I wish I was in Cali and I could wear flip flops year round
work has been very busy and stressful ladies, I actually had shortness of breath yesterday with high HR and cramps...I came home at about 2:30pm and sat on my bed for 4 hours with my feet up and they went away. I think my body telling me to slow down

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Hey Cat - lol... I can wear flipflops every day unless its raining... then it gets dangerous :haha: BUT, I also don't want my feet to go up a size permanently, so I try to wear real shoes more than I would otherwise, lol... my friend wore flip-flops most of her pregnancy and 6 months later her feet are still up a whole size. My feet are big enough as it is damnit!

Glad you decided to rest with that HR issue! Definitely might need to slow down. Anyway you can tell work that if they don't start easing up on you, they might lose you much sooner for maternity leave? 

I'm doing ok, just miserable with this cold, trying to get the work situation figured out... the trainee just isn't working out but I was out sick Monday, my boss was out today, so I'm stuck training someone who I know isn't going to be around as soon as my boss is back :dohh: He says its my call if the guy stays, but then doesn't give me the authority to fire the guy.... so I sure hope his wife doesn't go into labor or else I'm wasting days and time training this guy instead of someone else :dohh:

Of course right now, I just wish I could breathe :( I'm blaming the trainee for stressing me out so bad that it lowered my immune system enough to catch this cold :haha:


----------



## Britt11

ahh sorry to hear you are under the weather Lisa. 
My gf is in the same situation, training the new person at her work that is a total lacky- the way I see it is the will appreciate you 20X more when you return having to work with them! :thumbup:

thanks for asking, actually my boss is great and does want me to slow down- well he says that on one hand and then makes me fly to Toronto and then get on a bus ride from hell to the resort and be away for 4 days while I was sick.
I will try and relax when I can, but I have to go a bit hard as I am working on the second part of my commission for the next 2 months, if I dont do it than no commission, which is 75% of my salary
I have started yoga which is very relaxing, hoping that helps

take care of yourself hon and get rid of that cold! I cant believe how far along you are!!

where is TNT and the other newbies, it seems as though we scare them off :haha: I am still waiting for a regular person in this thread that is behind me. Well I guess the next ones will be Verna and Caz!!

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Cat - lol, maybe you and your boss need to define exactly what 'slowing down' means... put it in real terms like hours spent traveling etc... then give him a 'budget' of your time that he can assign out to you... so he can decide when a trip to Toronto is worth your time or realize that sending you there means not having you in Alberta the next week (just naming Canadian cities I know :rofl: Not even sure what your territory is or where one is in relation to the other :haha:)

The problem is, my trainee lacks basic data entry skills, has been trained for almost 2 full weeks now and still can't do anything on his own. He was supposed to be a CPA who has done stuff like this before and I just don't see how its possible. He is not learning fast enough and there is no way he will know what he needs to know to do anything while I'm gone. I've been a patient trainer many times before, and at this point, its just insanity to waste more time getting him up to speed.

For someone who is supposed to be a CPA, he should NOT have to write down that a credit amount is in brackets .... like a positive dollar amount would be 100.00 and a negative is (100.00) ... that shouldn't even be something he needs to remind himself of, that is something that even non-accountants know... heck its a setting in Excel! I just don't understand how he's ever done the work he claimed to do before!


----------



## lisaf

My bump pic from my baby shower at 31w35 (not the best bump shot, but I look nice it in if you overlook my fat arms, lol)
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Babyshower038.jpg

Out of 186 pictures on that memory card, only 58 were keepable... mostly because my friend was click-happy and if you went by the pictures I deleted, apparently I hated all my shower gifts :rofl:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Babyshower112.jpg

And lastly, just had to show off how great my dog looked in this picture.. .awesome lighting, good camera etc :) (furniture from the 70's in the background... PMSL!!!)
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Babyshower049.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hugs:

Lisa- looks like you had a nice shower! I'm so jealous of your showers- would love to have those here! :thumbup:

Cat- Laura has just found out she is pregnant with number 2 and is just over 5 weeks so is now behind you xx


----------



## SBB

Love the bump pic Lisa - your face is hilarious in the 2nd one. Like 'what the hell is this crap?!' :haha: 
Hope your boss comes back and fires the crappy trainee! 

Cat try and take it easy Hun :hugs: sounds like you're working too hard! I never got bigger feet luckily. I think it was too cold here! 

Lou Sam has got much better, but at times he can still feed forever... A proper feed is still an hour but when he's done thats it! Perhaps persevere with a dummy, sounds like he's comfort sucking! Sam will take a dummy sometimes but it has to be forced!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies :hi: sorry for the radio silence. I went to Oxford for the day yesterday. 

Lisa, love the bump pic. :hugs:

Lou, how was last night? Xx

I'm at the hospital for a check up on my thyroid (on going condition). I've lost another 2kg! Loving this eat what you like breastfeeding diet!! Haha


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- hope everything goes ok at the hospital. I have an appointment next week at the dermatologist- don't know how I can possibly go though as Ben is either feeding or screaming! :-/ I'm half a stone lighter than before I was pregnant already too! :thumbup: 

Suz- I do try and use a dummy for Ben but he's not interested if he wants the boob!


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls love all ur bubba pics all gorgeous, very jealous! I hope I can start getting bit more excited this afternoon?! Lovely car to!! Lots of people have boys, is that what you seem to have found from clomid? I really hope my little bean was my sticky one an don't care boy/girl just want one!! X


----------



## babyloulou

Davies- yes for some reason we seem to be producing lots of boys. The ratio at the moment is 11:3 to the boys! If you look at the front page everyone's TTC history and babies are on there. Let me know if you want your details adding xx


----------



## TySonNMe

And some gorgeous boys at that Lou...and of course, the little Clomid little ladies are beautiful little princesses! We have some good-looking kiddos!!

Lisa, love the baby shower pics!! 

Chell, weight is just another number...just like Lisa said every woman, every pregnancy is different. Only one of the five doctors at my practice ever even mentioned and the one that did I just blew her off. I gained the weight slowly and evenly and wasn't going overboard with my diet. I've known women who have gained 70 pounds in their pregnancies and lost it all after the baby was born!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LIsa your bump is cute! I love the face your making in the bumper pressie gift priceless!! Its a WTH is this look! Your puppy is cute as well. 

As far as weight ladies yep I agree we are all different. My weight gain has been different with every pregnancy...with my first it was 18lbs with second 72lb those were both girls with my DS I gained 18 and so far with Gunner I am up 7lbs.


----------



## babyloulou

I gained about 28lbs while pregnant. I'd lost it all after 1 week and I'm now 7lb lighter than before I was pregnant - so I've dropped 35lb in 4 weeks! :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow Lou that is awesome!! Breastfeeding is amazing!! For babies and us!


----------



## Smile4me

**First and foremost** These Clomid babies are amazingly gorgeous!!!!
I love all the pics, the beautiful babes, Lisa's bump, Chels new car, Caseys new avvy :)
Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful!!!!!

Well we had a wonderful Anniversary weekend, we started Thursday pretty much, hubs was off on Friday so we ate out for the past five days, I know I've gained weight but I worked out each day so hopefully that offset the crap that we ate but we had a very nice relaxing time :) ahhhh so nice!

Davies hun how did the dr. appt go????

OK question, I am so tempted to take Clomid (50mg) or should I just give this first month a shot? I thought I had 100mg but can't find the second one... hmmmm
I know I should run it by my FS but he is not a big fan of Clomid....


----------



## Britt11

hi girls! just a quick one before my business trip- but I am heading to Banff, AB on business, which is absolutely spectacular- cool mountain town (google it)
Lisa, you look fantastic, you are so hard on yourself girl, seriously a lovely bump and you are glowing! You made me laugh about your comment hating all of your gifts :rofl:
I see your hair is darker now, looks good

Lou- you are right how could I forget about Laura!! and I see Davies is back, yeah!!! Davies- I am pregnant with a girl but I didnt take Clomid when I got pregnant (hadnt taken Clomid for 3.5 months) because we were waiting for IVF so who knows :shrug: One thing to say is our clomid babies are gorgeous!!
also way to go on the weight loss Lou, hope I follow your lead

Verna- hi sweets, how are you? message me later if you want to chat, I have my BB. Hmmm....thats a tough call, since I got pregnant off of Clomid and not while I was on it, I am a big fan of not taking it or having a break, but your call totally

talk to you later girls :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh and Lisa I was impressed about the Toronto and Alberta lingo, nice!! :thumbup: I shouldnt have to do Toronto again until I am back from mat leave (it is on the other side of the country)

the funny thing is I have probably heard of every city there is in the US, probably because we are inundated with American stuff over here. But also I love so many places in the US, its a lot of fun to travel!


----------



## Smile4me

Wow Cat 24 weeks already, that is FABULOUS you've got a little papaya :)


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- so glad you had a nice weekend honey. Don't worry about the food- I've seen your pictures and you couldbe nothing but gorgeous even if you have put on a bit!! 

As for the Clomid I would say no. It's a difficult one and if you didn't ovulate naturally then I'd be tempted to take it but as you do ovulate i'd give it a go without now you've had your surgery. Xx

Hi Britt :hi:


----------



## kcw81

Verna glad you had a fun weekend! I don't know - what do you think the clomids gonna do for you that you wouldn't do naturally?

Lisa cute bump pic! 

Hi to everyone else! Jimmys got his two month appt today thats about all going on here.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all x x x


----------



## kcw81

So who is up next on the baby popping out train? Is it Sandi? Or Lisa? I forget. Can't wait to see more babies! 

IS Daviess getting her scan today to make sure everything is okay?

Ellen if you are on here now, what is the longest you have gone without pumping or feeding? I am a little worried that falling asleep for 5 hours at night now could affect my milk supply - has it affected yours at all?


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey the longest weve gone is 6 hours the other night - pushing 7 actually cos I couldnt remember exactly when I pumped before bed! And I have had no issues with my supply.........its increased in the past few days actually, Im pushing onto 6-7 oz a session now!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, glad you had a lovely anniversary! :hugs: 

Lili and I had fun at yoga and massage.... She managed to vomit, wee and poo on me though!!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Verna- I would. But that's your call. I just think it's a boost that I couldn't imagine not taking, if I had some on hand. I'm glad you had fun this weekend!!! Sounds so nice!


----------



## Smile4me

I thought it was a boost for quality eggs thats the only reason why I was thinking to take it....


----------



## lisaf

I think Cami and Sandi are next!

Cat- the funny thing is, I haven't dyed my hair at all, don't know why it looks so dark! Must be partly the fact that its wintertime and that the picture was taken indoors... guess my hair still lightens up in the summer!


----------



## daviess3

Hi Girls not good news for me i had a regular ultrasound over the belly i mean an she said i have a very tilted uterus so it is quite hard to see but also that she could see a gestational sac but it did look empty! I have to go to the epau tom at 1140 to double check on a vaginal ultrasound as of my tilted uterus but she did say she doesnt normally get it wrong! The sac sis look about right for 11 weeks!! So gutted girls i cant describe! xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh davies sweetie I am so sorry to here this xxx I really really hope the epau scan shows all is ok and it was just too tricky for a normal scan to show a beany xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw Davies Hun I'm so sorry :hugs: fingers crossed this is one of the times she is wrong.... 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

oh Davies hun I am soooo sorry :( Theres nothing any of us can say to make you feel better other than, I think we have ALL been through some sort of TTC nightmare tease. If you need ANYTHING please don't hesitate to PM Me, I can't tell you how to feel but I can certainly listen hun, we've all been in your shoes one way or another and it absolutely sucks! Our hearts and prayers go out to you and dh hun.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks girls smile how r u hun? any news? xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Davies I am so sorry hun. Praying they see your beanie in the vaginal scan. XX

Yep as far as edd it's Cami then me. :) We are due like a week apart.


----------



## Smile4me

no hun nothing here other than cd5 and this is the first month after my laproscopy so I'm just relaxing and hoping it happens soon :) I think relaxing helps so much and it took me a long time to realize that.

I have a tilted uterus too so hun there is hope, when do you go for the vag scan?


----------



## kcw81

Oh hoping so much for you daviess that you get good news on the vaginal!!


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, Davies, Hun, I'm so sorry. I am hoping she's wrong and your uterus it just very tilted. Although it's not much of a comfort, most of us know your pain and heartbreak firsthandedly. I hope that everything is fine. Hugs, Sweetie. Try to stay positive the next 24 hours.


----------



## lisaf

aw davies, that is really stressful! I have heard that with a tilted uterus it makes things harder to see, but I don't know for sure what that means at 11 weeks along... FX'd for you!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

kcw81 said:


> Ellen if you are on here now, what is the longest you have gone without pumping or feeding? I am a little worried that falling asleep for 5 hours at night now could affect my milk supply - has it affected yours at all?

I go from 9-10p until 6-7a and it hasn't affected my supply. As long as LO isn't eating then you should be fine...if he's eating fro ma bottle then you should be pumping.



Smile4me said:


> OK question, I am so tempted to take Clomid (50mg) or should I just give this first month a shot? I thought I had 100mg but can't find the second one... hmmmm
> I know I should run it by my FS but he is not a big fan of Clomid....

Verna, I have leftover Clomid if you want it...I highly doubt I'll use it before it expires.


----------



## TySonNMe

So sorry daviess...I really hope tomorrow's scan shows a shy baby...:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

davies good luck hun fx they see some think hun x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Davies, I'm so sorry. I hope that they're wrong. Early in my pregnancy I went on for a scan and they said that I had pseudo sac and to expect to mc again. Well, 9 months on and I have my beautiful Lili. I can't tell you it will be ok cos I don't want to give you false hope, but I really hope that things work out for you. I'm no stranger to the stresses you are going thru so please feel free to PM me if you want any advice, comfort or virtual hugs. Thinking of you. :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

I really hope it's good news at the second scan Davies- so sorry :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies so sweet of you im very nervous about tom ireally thought it was going to be my turn nearly a year on clomid well 8 cycles! Now 3 pregnancys in that year!! Took 17 months to fall pg i really really thought it was my turn!! Im just hoping its a bit smaller an hard to see coz of the slope even though i no its not going to be i no im going to be in tears all day!! Thanks for ur support ladies xx


----------



## lisaf

So girls, just thought I'd let you know I fired the trainee today. Had to wait for my boss and I to both be in the office to decide. I feel good about it from the company's persepective, feel bad for the guy for his personal financial situation.
First time I've ever had to actually sit down and fire anyone... not fun.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Davies sending you lots of :dust: xx


----------



## kcw81

wow lisa! well I am sure you let him down gently and respectfully. I hope you get someone better in there!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls, my little chunky monkey was 16 lbs, 3 ounces today and 25.5 inches long! 75th percentile for everything!! No more swaddling at night they said...this is going to be tough!


----------



## lisaf

What about doing a half-swaddle? Leave his arms free but just do the bottom half... as an easy transition? I've heard they tend to stop wanting to be swaddled around 4 months anyway so maybe it won't be so bad.... (says the naive woman without a baby at home :haha:)


----------



## babyloulou

Ben only lasted less than a week with accepting being swaddled! I swear this baby likes to be awkward! :haha:

Speaking of weighs and lengths does anybody know how long they follow a percentile for?? I mean at the moment Ben is on the 95 percentile for both weight and length but surely he's not expected to be forever??? So for example as a 12 year old is he going to be the heaviest in his class etc..?


----------



## kcw81

I have no idea about that lou! What is Bennys weight and height right now, I forget.

I had JImmys two month today and he was 10 lbs 7.5 oz which was just below 50th percentile and he was 23 and 3/4 inches which was about 85 percentile. So he is long and lean at this point. He also had three shots and hated it poor thing.

Marg - Jax is totally a little chunker cheeks boy! So cute! Do you think he will sleep okay without swaddling? I dread the day I can't swaddle J anymore because it helps so much! Otherwise he would jerk himself awake every two seconds!


----------



## Britt11

just at my hotel and reading some posts. Davies I am so sorry to hear of your news, I truly hope they see your shy beanie in the vaginal u/s
we are all here for you
:hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- my ds was always huge and in the 80th percentile, etc.. But once he started crawling he dropped down quickly. Now he's like the 20th. He's average for height but skinny now. I think they are all over the place normally.


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- he's 11lb 5oz and nearly 23 inches (58cm) at 4weeks! 

Chell- thanks- that's what I thought xx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Lou as far as I know BF babies especially get really fat as babies, but then slim down later. Me and my 3 siblings were all BF and apparently my older sis had sausage legs, rolls and rolls of fat! But now she's a size 8 and when she was little she was really skinny! So no it definitely doesn't mean they stay in that percentile. 

Sammuel is also 95th ish percentile, I think he was 22 inches at birth, I might measure him now!! 
He was 10lb 11.5oz at 3 weeks so was probably the same as Ben at 4 weeks... Little porkers :D 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili isn't even on the 0.4th centile! :rofl: as they get older centiles are about height rather than weight though aren't they? 

We have jabs this afternoon... :( Lili technically isn't 2 months til Monday... Do you think I can still give her calpol today though?

Any news from Davies?


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless her Jess!! :lol: She's so tiny! :flower: Not sure about the Calpol to be honest. I started giving Ben his Gripe Water a day early- just before he turned 1month old but I'd be reluctant to give Lili meds early with her being so small too!? :shrug: Maybe ring the doctors before you go and ask them whether they recommend it? X

Suz- oh good! So he's not necessarily going to be a porker of a teen then! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Jess - Sammuel was totally fine at his jabs, had no effect at all, so I'd just ask them while you're there if she can have calpol later if she needs it... 
Bless her she's so titch!!! 

Haha no Lou he won't be a porker I'm sure! Just tall :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

By the way I am totally obsessed with re-usable nappies. I spend all my time looking at them even thought the ones I have are totally fine! 

These are just todays findings, I want them all :( 


*Mini Lala birdcage *

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/one-size-nappies/mini-lala.html

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/nappies/minilala_birdcageforest400.jpg


*Mini Lala Pocket Cathedral Royal*

https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/info_11598.html

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/nappies/mll_cathedralroyal_new400.jpg


*Blueberry Minky Green Camo* 

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/one-size-nappies/blueberry-nappies.html

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/nappies/greencamo2.gif


*Bambooty Hooty Booty *

https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/info_12837.html 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/nappies/bambooty_easydry_owl400.jpg


*Bitti Tutto Retro Bubbles *

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/one-size-nappies/bitti-tutto-limited-edition-prints.html

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/nappies/retro.jpg


*Wee Notions Pirate Lagoon *

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/one-size-nappies/weenotions-pirate-nappy.html

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/nappies/OSPiratelagoon.jpg


*Wee Notions Black & Skulls *

https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?...ucts_id=5092&zenid=4uk23u160mic73m5lpfvn03v15

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/nappies/skullA12DSC07257.jpg


*Weehuggers in Groovy and Jungle Jam *

https://www.babykind.co.uk/weehuggersorder.htm


https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/nappies/snapsgroovy.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/nappies/snapsjunglejam.jpg


x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oooo I can see why you could get obsessive Suz! There's some lovely cute ones there! :thumbup: I love the birdcage one! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

So cute isn't it... I wish I hadn't bought a whole stash of the same ones before he was born, then I could try all these! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Sell them and buy new ones!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Yeh I might just do that... At least sell some anyway! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all we i have just come back from a lovely wake up to the dam and back very windy here x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love the camo one Suz!! I bought just plain ones, but wish I'd got some more funky looking ones!! :)


----------



## TySonNMe

lisaf said:


> What about doing a half-swaddle? Leave his arms free but just do the bottom half... as an easy transition? I've heard they tend to stop wanting to be swaddled around 4 months anyway so maybe it won't be so bad.... (says the naive woman without a baby at home :haha:)




kcw81 said:


> Marg - Jax is totally a little chunker cheeks boy! So cute! Do you think he will sleep okay without swaddling? I dread the day I can't swaddle J anymore because it helps so much! Otherwise he would jerk himself awake every two seconds!

We did a one arm out swaddle last night. That lasted for like 2 hours. He woke up a lot last night, but he is also a bit sick now. He's a little congested. I let him sleep in the bed with no swaddle but with his paci and he woke up every 1.5 hours or so. He's got to have something to help him get to sleep. I'm thinking now that maybe we should take the swaddle off and just tuck his arms under a light blanket tucked into the sides of his bed. I don't know...hopefully it gets better with time.

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Marg, what about a grow bag? Or this? https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B003LC4Q9U/ref=mp_s_a_10?qid=1299765510&sr=8-10


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, we have some sleeping bags that he's grown out of...I guess I could always cut the bottom of it and his feet can hang out. I tried to avoid this as long as possible LoL now I have to get him out of this habit!! Then it'll be back to breaking him of the paci!


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies def empty sac i am going in for d and c tom, at 8am. She did give me the name of the doctor my gp needs to refer me to now whos the top specialist so thats good an blood test forms which can b sent off for chromosonal testing and some other bloods which can be done 6 weeks after my mc! That at least gives me hope now the doc they will refer me to is for recurrent mc so at least sumthing will b done!! Good luck ladies hope to see you all soon bye for now xx


----------



## Smile4me

oh NO Davies hun :( I'm so so so sorry sweetheart


----------



## babyloulou

I am so sorry Davies :hugs: I know there's nothing I can say to make it better. I hope you're back here very soon :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

I'm so sorry daviess :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Davies :cry: I'm so sorry... So sad. I'm glad at least you'll get some specialist help. Big :hugs: to you and DH :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm so so sorry Davies. :hugs: have they referred you to Mr Rai? I have a blog on baby loss which has info on the tests I had for rmc... if you want to visit it the address is: www.babyloss.wordpress.com. Take it easy and look after yourself. Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Just back from the doc. Lili screamed when she had the jabs, but seems ok for now! She's not put any weight on since last week :( they're referring her back to the peadetrician for review. Poor little bonsai baby!!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless her Jess- is she feeding ok? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah she's feeding well and isn't vomiting as much anymore... It's just a mystery!:shrug:


----------



## Onelildream

Davies- so sorry sweetie. Huge hugs. We'll see u soon. ;)


----------



## Onelildream

Ladies- we're celebrating my birthday today...going down to SLC to go to ikea and go out to sushi (with dr approval of course!). I'm so excited! 

Um, I've turned into a horney man! What the heck?! I want sex all the time. Almost woke hubs up for #3 last night. Bahhaha. What's wrong with me?! I've never been like this! Hubs isn't complaining tho! He said prostitution is legal in marriage and I'm paying off my car. Lol. I even heard him talking to a buddy about how great the sex is right now. Um, hello?! So embarrassing!


----------



## babyloulou

What are they going to do Jess? X

Chell- you horny minx! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have no idea Lou... I don't really understand if her lack of weight gain is to do with the reflux or something else, and what more we can do... I have a horrible feeling they may tell us to up the amount of formula we give her... :( I think basically the GP doesn't know what else to do and so is batting the ball back to the consultant!!


----------



## kcw81

hi ladies! 

wow thats interesting, why are BF babies chunkers? feed more often on demand probably huh? 

Jimmy SCREAMED at his jabs yesterday but then was fine. he got that whole red in the face screaming thing where they straigten out their legs and become all tight and its kindof cute even though its so sad! I am glad he hasn't got any of the side effects you can get (fussyness or fever) after the jabs.

JEss that is so weird she isn't putting on weight! I hope you can just keep feeding her lots and she will - sounds like you are making plenty of milk for her.

Daviess sooo sorry about your loss. my heart goes out to you and I hope to see you soon back on here.

Suz, okay girl, those nappies are cute, but listen... they are nappies!! just diapers that the baby wears to poop in! underneath his clothes most of the time too! you don't need to break your bank to buy the latest spring line in fashionable nappies woman! haha. but I can see the temptation. haha seriously do what you want, they are very cute - just thought I would give you a hard time. :)

Chell its totally the preggo hormones! I remember wanting it more often too!! it felt really good in second and third tri! happy bday lady!

hi to everyone else!


----------



## kcw81

Hey you guys I have to admit I got a sick satisfaction from jimmy getting his shots yesterday, he was soo horrified by them and then I got to swoop in there to pick him up and soothe him like a hero and it felt good.


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, I feel the same...like super Mom...he got a shot yesterday and I get to make him feel better and blame the owie on the nurse!


----------



## lisaf

Aw davies, I'm so sorry hun!!!!!!

Suz- you're cracking me up, that is truly an obsession!! Lol!

And Casey and Margaret - I totally love you guys :haha: That is exactly the kind of thought/response I would have and I love that you guys will actually admit it!! :) I'm famous amongst my friends for admitting the things that everyone thinks but nobody will admit to :haha:
I have a few friends who seem to feel as traumatized by their kids shots as the kids are, I'll share this perspective with them, maybe it will help! hehe!

AFM - trying my best not to feel guilty about sacking/firing the trainee. I KNOW that he was not up to the job, but I also just am so aware of how devastating this might be to him financially to think he had several months of income lined up and then to lose it in the blink of an eye. I keep thinking that somehow karma will get to me on this! :( Even though I know I haven't really done anything wrong...


----------



## kcw81

try not to worry about it lisa, the guy is an adult and will figure out his shit using his own support system or family or whatever he has in place just like we all have to in life. He will have to learn these lessons in life, what skills he needs to have in order to retain a good job just like we all do.


----------



## caz & bob

aw Davies hun thinking off you x x x


----------



## lisaf

yeah, its just that he's probably about 70 yrs old or so, has been out of work for a while and having trouble finding a job...
I think he even gave up a 20hr/month consulting gig to take this job.

When I think about how underqualified he is, I don't feel bad, but he's still a human being, you know?
What if he made some financial decisions based on finally having some reliable income then I pulled that out from under him? Etc..


----------



## Onelildream

Kc, marg- I totally am the same way; "stupid nurse, hurting you, mommy will save you" lol

My birthday is not until Saturday but hubby could only get today off. Hopefully our tax return will come so I can go on a shopping spree this weekend for Connor!


----------



## lisaf

ooh yes, lol, forgot to tease you about your libido Chell! 
I'm actually jealous! :( Wish I had more of a sex drive right now because when baby comes its going to be even harder to find the time.

Of course between DH's cold sore, now my cold, and it looks like he's coming down with the cold too.... it may be even longer! Grrr!!!


----------



## Onelildream

As Lisa. Don't stress! People get fired all the time! He wasn't working out, bottom line. He'll find something else. U can't save the world, sweetheart! And it's not your fault!


----------



## Smile4me

awww poor Lili I'm sure she will be fine Jess ... she is so adorable!

I agree with KC hun on the nappies, its like socks,,,, no one sees them unless you have to have a pap right? LOL They are adorable though!


----------



## Onelildream

Hahaha. About my sex drive, it must be too much testosterone! I dream about sex and have recently found myself attacking my husband...even wanting to do out of the ordinary stuff. Haha it's sooooooo not me! My husband was literally in hysterics last night when I asked if we could do it again!


----------



## SBB

KC you're right about the nappies but I don't care! I love them!! :haha:

Jess I hope lili starts fattening up :( 

Chell you lucky girl! Wish I'd have gone through that phase! 

Lisa don't feel bad. YOU didn't fire him really, your company did, and for good reason. For all you know he might have been spending every night worrying that ge couldn't do it and now he's actually relieved! :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

GREAT point Suz!! :) You girls always know the right thing to say to make me feel better!

I've been training my co-worker a bit today on stuff, and the way that she just GRASPS what I'm telling her, the way she can figure things out on her own etc is just such a huge contrast to this other guy that I want to cry with relief! 
We're not going to hire another full-time trainee... we're going to train my co-worker, hire a consultant for a few hours a week, and probably also hire someone to take over my co-workers duties too so she's free to do this work...


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Lisa, we have a guy here is a bit slow...in the head...can't comprehend simple things...doesn't understand the concept...he's gonna get the old boot after his project is done. I've been in similar situations where I left one job for another and was told I wasn't needed on the FIRST day of work... everything happens for a reason and I got a great job and a great career after it. It helped me focus on what I need to do to get ahead. That got the ball rolling...career, house, and now JACKSON!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell you horny devil you! Send some of your libido my way would ya?! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haven't bought a gimmicky toy for a while... My gran sent me £20 to spend on Lili so I got this: https://www.glow2sleep.co.uk/acatalog/TWILIGHT-LADYBIRD.html


----------



## Smile4me

Ladies, I got my Lab results back and this is what it said.....
"I got your results in and all was negative on the recurrent pregnancy loss and the AMH, FSH, LH, E2 levels were in normal range&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;"


----------



## Smile4me

so with a clear tube this could be my month or the near future :) I'm so happy!!!!


----------



## SBB

Love it jess!! 

Verna that's fantastic news :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great news Verna!! Fingers crossed for you! :hug: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Fantastic news Verna! Next BFP will be your turn i can feel it :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, just a quick check in.
Davies- I am so sorry hon, really wish it was different news my heart goes out to you :hugs: hope to see you back soon

Hello to everyone else, got to run but will be on later or tomorrow

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Verna - thats great!!!

AFM - had a doc appt today, blood pressure nice and low, and I've lost 1.5lbs! Lol, umm, how did that happen?! Being sick I guess I stopped stuffing my face all the time.


----------



## kcw81

great news verna! good baby dust vibes to you this month!

Lisa thats a great report from the doc! 

Hi Cat, saw you on here earlier. Hope you aren't working too hard girl!

I ate dinner at 5pm tonight which is crazy, I was just so hungry and the baby was on a nap so it seemed like I should just go ahead and eat but now its 7 and the baby is on another nap and I am sad cuz I have no dinner to eat.


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: I didn't want to get up this morning! 

I adapted the new cot yesterday for cosleeping and put it by the bed, but I obviously fell asleep feeding him cos I woke up and he was next to me! 

Then I put him in the cot this morning, and woke up and he was gone! Luckily Danny had him but I did have a slight panic! :haha:

X x x


----------



## Britt11

omg Suz that is kind of funny, scary but funny!! are you getting much sleep these days?
Hello Casey, how are you doing? The in-laws are long gone now right? how did that go?

great news on the tests Verna, you will be a grad VERY soon!

Lisa- great news on the weight loss, but dont loose too much hon

I am feeling great, got 10 hours of sleep last night, guess I really needed it :)

well should go and do some work,
talk soon
:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Wow 10 hours sleep I'm so jealous! :haha: 
Am sleeping ok I guess, not brilliant but I don't mind - it's not for long, I hope!!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol, yeah I know I shouldn't be losing weight,.. must just be the sickness... I was so congested that I couldn't breathe through my nose and couldnt' therefore chew and swallow without gasping/almost suffocating :dohh:
I'll just have to start eating MORE cookies :haha:

Apparently under a tsunami warning here... I understand why some areas are freaking out with a 7.1ft wave expected... but our local expected wave is 1.6ft... I don't see why my MIL is evacuating or why I should? Am I just crazy for not being worried


----------



## kcw81

hey lisa, watch out for the big 1.6 foot waves! haha. I wouldn't worry either if I were you it sounds pretty tame, like a small short flooding from rain or something. I hope you don't get affected and hope your house or your MILs house isn't damaged at all! I guess so far it hasn't even been as big a deal as they thought it would in hawaii, have you seen that? I guess they are just being on the safe side, totally evacuated in oregon coast towns too.

Hi Cat! yes the inlaws long gone thank ggoodness! man 10 hours of sleep sounds like heaven! I told DH how nice it would be if I could go to a hotel downtown portland with my electric pump and spend the weekend eating sleeping and pumping by myself. I could go see movies and shop and then go back to the hotel to pump. nice.


----------



## lisaf

lol Casey, any chance of DH agreeing to that?

I feel stupid for not going to work on time to watch this 'big event', lol... guess its starting to hit in Oregon right now? Not sure how long it takes to get down here, but I'm thinking its goign to be more than the 10 minutes until my local 'estimated time of arrival'


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- that wave could kill you! 1 ft high?! I mean how r u not scared! Rofl. Please read with sarcasm... Evacuate immediately!

Got a wonderful surprise last night! My dad (who lives in Washington state) surprised me for my birthday! He was waiting in the sushi restaurant! I couldn't believe it! Such a great surprise! Oh and we spent more at ikea than planned; got 3 new bookshelves with doors to store the DVDs. ;) stayed up until 2:30 and now I'm regretting it!


----------



## lisaf

awwww, I'm totally jealous of your Ikea trip.. its like a 3 hour drive to my nearest Ikea. I really want a big DVD shelf too! Lol! I think I'd need one with glass doors though to keep my kid from eventually pulling all my DVDs off the shelves.

The ONLY thing that makes me at all nervous about the wave is that if it DID somehow get to me or cause some 'flooding' etc... I just have this image of my dog in his crate.. which is only 2 ft tall as it is... panicking, swimming, drowning etc. Can't help the horrible mental image, you know?


----------



## SBB

Hope you don't get any big waves girls! 

I live 20 mins from ikea - I went 2 days ago :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Aww lisa he will be okay - try not to be paranoid - it won't get to him!

Chell thats so neat your dad came! what a nice surprise. fun to go shopping too! I swear chell it sounds like you guys are always shopping or getting bargains, is it just because you are stocking up for baby or is it always like that for you??

Suz Danny should leave you a little post it note to let you know the baby didn't just disappear!


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah. Watch out for the pets. Poor things. That would be scary for them. Yes, we got half glass so the kids can't get to the DVDs, my ds loves to take out his fav movies and tell me to put them in the player...and they have these half panel doors that are so nice and less scary than the full glass, for the kids' sake. I'll take a picture! Sooo nice!

And we got a wardrobe for Connor. Now if I could only convince my Dh that we need to set up his room asap! 2 months is not long, bit he thinks we have eternity before Connor comes! Why is that?

Verna! Great news on the tests! You'll get your bfp, Hun! Nice clear tubes now!


----------



## kcw81

Pretty crazy how bad it was in Japan though huh? the video of the water running through there looked freaky like a disaster movie.


----------



## Onelildream

Kc- I'm a bargain girl. I buy stuff new or used depending on a need for it or a really good deal. I think we shop a lot bc we are always organizing. In my house everything has a place. Now with Connor we are getting his room ready, moving Max's room to a big boy room, and getting rid of some old pieces, replacing with new, ya know? Redecorating happens just about every season for us. We can't help it. It's a nasty addiction. Constantly moving things around to find the best functionality. We're a bit OCD. Hubby and I both! ;)


----------



## Smile4me

awww I'm so jealous of the IKEA conversation we have NONE here in Missouri and the closest one is Chicago - No thanks!

Lisa I'm sure you will be just fine hun

Sooooo sad for all the people in Japan that lost their lives, loved ones, friends etc. :( it is just awful!!! so a little flooding will be nothing comparatively speaking.
My heart and prayers go out to all of those affected.

Well ladies, I'm going to Girl Scout Camp with my 9 year old this weekend, she is soooo excited or maybe its me that is excited ha!


----------



## lisaf

yeah, been watching the Japan footage.. CRAZY :( And so sad!

Chell - your husband must be related to mine! He didn't see why we needed anything put together before the baby came... luckily I managed to convince him!


----------



## kcw81

Chell well thats great that both you and DH are fanatics about it and can have fun getting organized together! 

Verna you're going to girl scout camp too? Are you a chaperone? Is it going to be outside in the freezin ass cold?

Yeah wow that wave showing on the news took out the entire town in japan, just washed it away. I can't even imagine! and they really had no warning.


----------



## Onelildream

ok ladies, I have to show you! Me, the belly, the car!!!!, the new furniture, and just for fun, my favorite picture wall!

Suz-I'm sooo glad I don't live 20 mins away from Ikea! That would be so dangerous for me!!! Oh, and Suz, we have the same rug! Fun!
 



Attached Files:







living room.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6









dvds.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 7









picture wall.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 6









cropped car.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 5









cropped car2 preg 30 wks.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lisaf

ooh, I see what you mean about the glass panels only being on half... much safer that way! Now I'm even more jealous :rofl:
And I love that you can hide away all your DVDs... I don't need every person who comes into my house seeing my guilty pleasure DVDs, lol.


----------



## lisaf

I think the craziest thing I heard about Japan is that they're not sure what happened to the train.. that its just gone... I mean how crazy, a train just disappeared?


----------



## TySonNMe

Love it Chell!


----------



## babyloulou

You look so beautiful on those pictures Chell- you certainly suit pregnancy! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies! :hi: 

Chell, love the car and LOVE the bump!! :hugs:

I'm at the start of a long week... Joe is on a course tonight and all weekend then filming all week next week... :( means less sleep for me... And less food if it keeps going this way... Starving and Lili has spent the last hour taking a bottle!! Haven't even started cooking dinner yet!! Tempted to get a pizza!

The situation in japan is scary... How does a whole train disappear?! The power of that water is just incredible...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey lou, how's Ben? Do you think the osteopathy has helped? Xx


----------



## lisaf

Chell - Lol, I totally forgot to comment on your gorgeous bump and how great you look...
My Ikea jealousy/lust overcame me :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I wish I could say yes but... no unfortunately I don't think it has so far! :-( He's got another appointment on Monday though so I'll give it a chance yet! X


----------



## caz & bob

chell love the pic hun your bump is huge hun not long now hey x x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, hugs Lou. Hope it does help eventually. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: just went to our pub with all the mums and dads from our antenatal group which was nice! 

Chell you look gorgeous! Such a yummy mummy! 
And your house looks lovely... Whatever happened about getting a new house? Did you decide to stay where you are? Or did you get a new place and I missed it?! 
Lol about the rug, we have 5 of them!!!! Seriously when we moved we took up all the carpets and went to ikea and got 5 cos they are soooo cheap (£20) and put them in every room! 

Lou I hope it helps, have you been getting any sleep? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I've been getting a bit of sleep Suz. Once his screaming stops for the night he's not too bad. Once he does calm down he will sleep- we just get a few hours of screaming first! To be fair we've only had about an hour of screaming tonight and now he is settling and finally feeding! (after an hour of hating the breast and beating me up! :dohh:) 

My 10yr old nephew is here for the weekend so Ste is downstairs playing PS3 with him and keeping him entertained while I am upstairs out the way with Ben! 

Your evening sounds nice. My antenatal classes weren't like that at all- no one interacted with each other!!


----------



## SBB

We didn't interact that much to be fair! Just swapped email addresses on the last day and we've met up a few times...

I'm glad he seems to be getting better, Sammuel gradually got better and although he doesn't sleep through and wakes lots of times in the night he doesn't cry now he just wakes for milk and goes back to sleep after. So hopefully Ben is heading that way too :D 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

You gals are so sweet! My belly does seem bigger than with my last two babies...but I still think it will get a lot bigger in 2 months!!! I actually have loved every minute of this pregnancy. Soo happy I still have 2 months left. :)

Suz-We didn't go with a house. Hubs promised me a house when I turn 30. He wants to save up enough to pay 20% down so we can avoid mortgage insurance, I guess. I'm ok with that. I am totally comfortable making this place more homey, and beautiful. I actually like having a new car too. Who woulda thought?! haha. Anyway, that house we were buying (that meth house) just went down in price 40k, and you know what, hubs and I arent even phased by it. We were really just in love with the potential of what it could become, and all the space...but we can find that in another house in a couple years. :) Once he graduates, he is planning on taking a job for LDS Seminary (teaching religion classes to High School Students) so we'd have to move anyway. At least this way we'll be able to buy a house in the place we move to....which will be Idaho, Utah, Colorado, Washington, or possibly New Mexico or Oregon. All states that are fairly close to us.


----------



## kcw81

Chell love the bump and car pics! you are so cute. 

Lou hope your Osteo appts start helping! glad you are getting a little sleep once that little troublemanker Ben stops his screaming! Its funny how a half hour of crying can feel like 5 hours. not really funny, more like sucky!

Hi Suz! Hope you had fun at the pub with your new maybe pals! I am impressed that you are getting out there with the baby and opening up your world! Its so much easier to stay locked inside for me!

Such a crazy day/night it was to wake up to that news story. it was on all day. especially here in oregon you know they were all paranoid of a tsunami. IT sucks so bad for the people of japan.


----------



## lisaf

I'm trying to think of a good 2nd anniversary present for my DH... I like to stick to the traditional gift things (for as long as I can, lol!) ... last year was paper so I got him this really neat print of the night sky with the constellations where they were on the night we got married. This year its the 'cotton' anniversary. So far all I can come up with is a bathrobe.. kind of boring.. hmmm... any suggestions? 

We have really nice sheets and really nice towels... DH doesn't really wear PJs, and even if he did, its going to be summer soon and he'll be too hot in anything....
We don't have room for a hammock outside (one suggestion that keeps coming up on my google search)

I actually found this great nightstand valet, but its wood and leather, lol... next year is leather so I should just wait and get that for him then.... his B-day is in a couple weeks though so I could get that for him... hmmmm


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well look i got my + opk wooppp got pains in my legs and big coldsore on my lip x x x heres a pic
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0133.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO! Caz I thought u were posting a pic of your coldsore hehehehe! x


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL!!! Quiet today...hope everyone is having a great day/weekend!


----------



## SBB

Haha caz I thought we might be getting a coldsore pic too! Looks good though get :sex:!! 

Chell I'm glad you are happy in your current house and you have a good plan! You get awesome bday presents! A car... A house for your 30th! 

Lisa that's a tough one I'll have a think about it! 

I am shattered! Am just going to have a nap with sammuel... Hope you're all enjoying your weekend so far :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Chell is it your birthday today?! Happy birthday!!!! :happydance: :cake: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Happy birthday Chell- hope you're enjoying your day :hugs: xxx


----------



## Britt11

happy birthday Chell!
hello lovely ladies!
Ellen- lol, your comment cracked me up. 
Get to BD'ng Caz- come on it has to be your turn soon
got to run, check in later


----------



## lisaf

happy B-day Chell!!!

I'm just sitting around being lazy waiting to get ready for my baby shower in a few hours... guess I should get the exact time and address from my MIL, eh? :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Ooh have fun Lisa! Let us know how it goes... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Have a nice time Lisa :thumbup:

How's your weekend Suz? 

I'm spending another evening upstairs while Ste entertains James downstairs. Although to be fair Ben has been quite good today- he's just starting to get niggly now! I'm hoping bringing him up and trying to get him settled before he gets overtired might make a difference! Do any of you put your babies to bed before you go up yet?


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> LMAO! Caz I thought u were posting a pic of your coldsore hehehehe! x

haha you dont want to see that its horrible x x x


----------



## kcw81

hi lou, what do you mean "putting your baby to bed before you go up"? I put James down for a nap all day long each time after he has been awake for about an hour after his feeding. Usually I try to put him down BEFORE he starts getting a bit fussy and overtired but try to make it at least an hour of awake time after a feeding. works for us!

Hi everyone! 

Lisa have fun at your shower! 

Chell, *HAPPY BIRTHDAY cutie!! *:friends: what are you doing today??


----------



## babyloulou

I mean does anyone put their baby upstairs in bed and then stay up for a while themselves? I know Jimmy sleeps independently anyway doesn't he so you probably can. I usually don't take Ben up until I'm going to sleep too- just wondered what everyone did xx


----------



## kcw81

Oh! well for the night time sleep stretch I try to time it where I jump into bed immediately after I put him down so I can max out my sleep. I don't know why you would want to be awake at night if he is sleeping!


----------



## SBB

Hey :wave: 

Casey I am jealous of your routine! 
Lou we take Sammuel to bed when we go. Until then he's in the lounge with us... We have tried to put him down in our room on his own but he soon wakes up so it's easier not to bother! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It didn't work out anyway as he is still feeding from the feed I started at 8pm!! :-( 2hours and 15 minutes so far!! :-(


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks, Ladies! For my bday we are keeping it low key. Went out with mom and the kids...Mom bought me a carpet cleaner. We hit up the mall, but I was too hot to buy anymore pants and the maternity store didn't have long enough shorts. I need some short sleevers, too. I've been friggin roasting hot!

Hubs is working. He took Thurs off to take me to see my dad. :) So when he comes home, I'm ordering Papa Johns for dinner. lol. I think I'll have me a nap... Maybe I can convince him to set up the nursery tomrrow after church.... hoping.

Lisa- let us know how you enjoy all that seafood. lol. Try to smile at your mil and not kill her. ;)


----------



## kcw81

Hi Suz! 

Shit thats a long feed Lou! you are being such a good momma taking such good care of him with the breastfeeding. I would defo have given up by now and did bottle but you are true to it!

Chell I am glad you had a nice day so far! carpet cleaner, how exciting! haha. I hope you can take a nap and relax and have DH do all the nursery stuff for you tomorrow. birthdays last all weekend you know!


----------



## SBB

You and your shopping chell!! Have a lovely dinner with dh. 

I got home from going over to my mums and went for a nap... 4 hours later I woke up!!! :dohh: not sure I'll be able to sleep now! Sam slept with me so don't know if he'll sleep either! Although he is asleep on me now :D 

Gosh lou that's a looooooong feed. Sammuel does seem to be getting much quicker, but he is still doing some really long feeds sometimes. 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

wow I bet that felt good though Suz! I hope you can fall asleep later too so you can be super rested and sunday will feel great! 

I think DH and I are going to dtd today sometime after he works out so hope that goes good. Today has felt like my fricking birthday because DH did a feed, wake, change diaper and put to bed cycle while I pumped and went to the bathroom and worked out and showered. It felt nice not to carry the monitor around with me like I Do during the week always listening for his cries in the crib. I am a bit relieved too because up till now, ONLY I could swaddle him and put him down for his naps and bedtime without him crying a ton. But DH did it successfully for the first time today and It is nice to know he can handle the whole process. Its not like its hard right, but baby gets used to me doing it and is comfy with that. Also DH took the dog out for me!

Sorry that was lengthy!


----------



## kcw81

Oh yah Lou lou if you check this I love your Avvie!


----------



## SBB

Yeh cute new pic lou :D 

Casey that's great he did all that so you could get a break! Sometimes it's nice to do normal mundane non baby things! 

Ok I'm going to attempt sleep, night all :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww thanks Casey and Suz! :hugs: That was him in his new bath today- he actually liked it and didn't cry! Shock horror!! :shock: :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww lou! Im loving the bath shot! So cute......he's awful gorgeous u know!

God today I experienced why I shouldnt interact with other kids yet..............Went to my nephews bday party and a 6 month old boy was there..........He balled his eyes out and I swear to go my boobs almost exploded! Hurt like a mother fluffer! I cant believe other babys make our boobs sore! Nasty!

Pearls sleeping on the sofa while we have tea.......or breakfast......its been sooo long to us gettig home we're only eating now! x


----------



## babyloulou

Where have you been Ellen??? Did I miss you saying you were going away?? Or do you mean just from the party? That's late for a kids party....


----------



## Rudeollie

Just from the party Lou.............Had mum here end of the week so could only get on briefly. Ive been super tired the past few days too...............Do we get growth spurts like the babes do??? Ive struggled past 10pm to stay awake!

My SIL had her 20 wk scan the other day and all is well...........So pleased things are going ok this time. Bless em!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww thats good news! :thumbup: Do they know what theyre having? A new cousin for Pearl! X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies. :hi:

Happy birthday Chell!! :hugs:

Lisa what about underpants? Joe and I always give each other sunflowers. For our 2nd anni I got him boxers, socks and slippers and wrapped them all up individually to look like a sunflower!!

I'm having a tough day with Lili... She's throwing up everything even on the Gaviscon feeds... Plus she's constipated so really uncomfortable... Prune juice and massage don't seem to be helping her today...:(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, the other day I picked up Puss and my boobs started to fill!! :rofl: it's wierd how our body reacts to maternal instinct!!


----------



## babyloulou

Jess I think you should get her back to the doctors or see if they can move the hospital appointment closer. Just because you said she has not put on any weight and is now throwing up even on Gaviscon- sounds like she needs something stronger for her reflux :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah I think you're right Lou. Will take her in on Monday. I have an appt then so will ask them then. Just when I think she's ok, up it all comes!


----------



## babyloulou

Poor little Lili :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah poor sweetie pie! Its horrid when u think all is calm and then WHAM! It was like that with pearl and her rash...............poor bubs!

Lou - Our latest addition is a yellow suprise! Cant wait cos either way I get rid of loads of clothes until i need them again..............And it may not be too long cos my cussie and his wife are ttc again! safina is 2years 5 months old and they are daring to go again...........their words hahaha!x


----------



## babyloulou

I can't imagine ever having another after that birth!!! :shock: :nope:


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy birthday Chell


----------



## kcw81

Hi Kel and Marg! What are you up to Kel? I think I saw on FB that you are a coach? What age and sport?

Marg did you see my PM to you the other day about pumping?

Jess I hope Lilli gets better soon. the poor little thing! :hugs:

Ellen thats so funny about your milk filling up when you are around kids. I have yet to have that test happen to me but I am sure it will and I will be ill prepared and have big wet splotches on tee shirt!


----------



## lisaf

I had a really great baby shower. 
Unfortunately the registry thing WAS a huge disaster... nobody bought from my registry almost at all! One person bought a bunch of stuff at the store I registered at but bought me things they liked, and even one of those things was a bouncer seat which I'd already been given from my registry... I've got at least 5 stores to return things to, and just hope I can get things I actually need at those stores and dont' just end up with store credit or more clothes.
Someone even gave me a booster seat that is good for 18m+ .... and no gift receipt ,no idea where she bought it... the feeder chair I chose is also a booster seat, but even still I can't even use that big hunk of plastic for a year and a half? *sigh* Thinking of giving it to MIL for baby to use at her house eventually...

All the complaining aside, it was a really nice party and I had quite a bit of fun! My foot swelled up pretty big but putting it up when I took a nap at home made it go back down.


----------



## kcw81

Well lisa I am glad you had a good time and hope you can get good exchanges for all the stuff you have to return. Even if you can't get exactly what you wanted you should be able to keep the credit and use it once you do end up needing something from that store. like diapers! or whatever store it might be. Did your foot look all weird?


----------



## lisaf

lol my foot looked VERY weird since I was wearing Mary Jane style shoes... so it was bulging everywhere the shoe and strap weren't covering :rofl:

Well, the stores are Sears, Nordstrom, and a local children store... then there are a couple other stores that are a 45minute drive away... and I can get tons of other things at those stores, but not without the drive... so I'd have to get something now, you know? I don't think I'll be able to find the exact things I want at these stores.. Nordstrom in particular...
I still need some kind of important things like a first aid kit, crib sheets (specific ones that I like), some specific teether toys that I picked out.... just stuff like that.


----------



## kcw81

thats a tough one. I would just go return shit and if you can't find shit to exchange that you like, insist on cash, and if they don't give you cash then you will just keep the store credit for a long time till you have the right time to use it. nordstrom is awesome about giving cash back - they will do whatever you tell them to do.


----------



## kcw81

I gotta log off now, jimmys feeding time! lisa keep those tootsies elevated for the evening!


----------



## lisaf

awesome! I may even return this thing I got that was from Nordstrom and was kind of neat, but I dont' need... Also a cute outfit from there but truly don't need more clothes right now, I need things like a thermometer, lol!
it was a baby briefcase... a folder thingie for sorting immunization records etc... I can do that myself, just have to kick DH off his computer to get to the file drawer, lol!

Gotta love Nordstrom for that!!


----------



## lisaf

Thanks Casey! Have a great night!


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, I think most of you are in bed, I am having a hard time right now with our little girls name. Lisa are you up, please help! I have told only a select few people the name at first and have had mostly positive reaction but I started telling a few more people because I am second guessing myself. I know naming her is a huge responsibility and I definitely want her to have a different, strong name but I dont want her to hate it later in life or be made fun of. Honest opinions please.

this was the name we decided on:

*Piper Yvonne Marie Russell* so she would essentially be known as Piper Russell. 
My husband loves it and wont discuss anything else, and I love it too, but I am worrying that its too different.

The other names I had, were Brooklyn (way too common I found out) 
Teagan (my friend named her daughter that though)
Reese (but is sounds bad with Russell I think)
and Presley (again doesnt sound good with Russell) stupid last name of hubby's

let me know your thoughts....dont know why I am having strong doubts all of a sudden


----------



## lisaf

Hey Cat!

I am not a fan of super unusual names, so the fact that I honestly like Piper should tell you its not too unusual! :) 
My honest opinion is that Piper Russel is great!

You have more guts than I do!! I wont' tell anyone the names we're thinking of, lol! Except you girls, hehe!
Currently my favorite is Spencer Fechtman (pronounced FeKTman)... middle name is sort of up for grabs but I've been trying to sway DH to my favorite choice by offering the middle name Matthew (DH's name)
Spencer Matthew Fechtman

DH's favorite name is James. I really like it, but its in the top 20 for boys names in the US and we'd agreed initially not to pick something too popular... I grew up a Lisa in the 80s and he was a Matt... we both had to deal with classmates with the same name, lol!
I told him if its James, I get to pick the middle name so it would be James Rudy Fechtman


----------



## lisaf

Its hard not to doubt names!! I find there are names I like but then realize I can't imagine myself calling my child that name.

We keep disagreeing on the middle names too... DH wants the middle name to mean something. 
Henry - his father's name, and the English version of my dad's name - Enrique
Rudy - my mother's maiden name, and my paternal grandfather's first name
Logan - My DH's grandmother's maiden name, his middle name, his father's middle name
Clark - my maternal grandmother's maiden name
Matthew - DH's name

We both really liked Logan for a first name too but its like #7 in popularity right now.
DH keeps pushing for Henry to be the middle name, I keep pushing for Rudy, lol... he points out that Henry honors both sides of our family while Rudy is my side only.... so I point out that the last name already honors his side, so he owes me :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

thanks hon, you mean it that you like Piper? I loved it but I am having such a panic attack right now....maybe this will pass

I really like the name Spencer Lisa, nice name but still unique and it sounds good with Fechtman


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah, and I'm totally chatty right now, but one of the reasons why I think Piper is great is that it passes the 2 tests... easy to pronounce correctly and easy to spell right! :)


----------



## Britt11

I like Logan too, had no idea it was that popular
Rudy as a middle name is super cute


----------



## lisaf

lol thanks for voting for Spencer!
My other favorite name is Linus... classic, but not too popular etc... but DH has decided he really can't get on board with that :(

I think Collin is still on our mutual list.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cat, I love that name, it's wonderful! :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

thanks Jess, I guess just having some motherly panic as I am responsible to choose a great name for her.
How is cutiepie Lili?

Collin is nice Lisa and Linus is actually quite different (dont hear that too much anymore) however I used to watch way too much Charlie Brown as a kid and thats what it reminds me of.
are you going to choose a few names and then decide when he is born Lisa>


----------



## lisaf

yeah thats our plan... 
Part of the reason I like Linus is because of the nostalgia of Peanuts, lol!

I talked to DH a bit about it a few minutes ago.. .I told him that as long as we're considering a name as popular as James, we might as well put Logan back in the mix.
When DH and I had been dating 2 months he told me that if we ever got married and had a boy, that it would be named Logan :rofl: ... 
so I told him if its Logan, the middle name is Rudy and he agreed hehe!

So we'll have a few names to choose from when he's here. I just hope we both agree and that neither of us secretly makes up our mind and gets our heart set on one or the other etc...


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Cat I LOVE the name Piper! Really do... It's different but not stupid and as Lisa said it's obvious how to pronounce/spell... 
My advice would be not to tell people! They always have an opinion which you don't really need to hear, and it's different judging a name before the baby is here. Once she's here they'd probably feel differently about it anyway!! 
Are you not calling her kitten though?! 

Lisa I really like Logan. And Rudy. You listed so many I can't remember the rest :rofl:

Sammuel is a pretty popular name, and I didn't want a popular name either but nevermind! 

I have to make a big butterflies picture today... But my arms feel all pathetic :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls another nice opk sex again woopp dinner on starving sunny here i will put my washing on the line cat love the name hun nice lisa love the name logan x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls!! :hi:

Well Cat and Lisa- I definitely like the names you've chosen as they are the names of my dogs and I chose both their names! They're both boys- My Labrador is called Piper and my terrier is called Ruudi (pronounced Rudy) xxx


----------



## Britt11

thanks for the comments ladies :hugs: I really appreciate it, I had such a freakout last night, almost a panic attack!
Suz, I read your comment out loud to DH and he said yup, that is a very accurate and true statement- thanks. I am going to stop telling people like you said because I realize not everyone is going to like it and it hurts my feelings when they say rude comments.
Lou- oh no your dog is named Piper, hee hee, hopefully its not just a pet name :) Mind you my cat's name is Charlie

Lisa- I am as guilty as your DH, we already planned our names when we started TTC. For a boy it was to be Carter and for a girl Brooklyn and both names have gone to the wayside for me :haha:
I didnt realize how popular Brooklyn was over here it is #5 in the Alberta registry!

Good luck Caz:thumbup:

hope everyone else is well


----------



## SBB

Good cat :D 

I had a freak out about our name too even though we'd decided on it early. It's a huge decision so bound to cause doubt... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls! How are we all doing?

Cat I love your choice of name...........much nicer than the others I think xxx

Well Ive decided I need to confess something, and here is the only place I will find help I think................I am an addict................To buying clothes for Pearl!

Honest to god, I walked into Next this afternoon and TEN MINUTES later I had spent £60! THEN I went into designer kids and got ANOTHER Bebe Cool outifit. I had to have it tho as it reads.............." If u think I'm yummy, you should meet my mumm!" Hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Ellen- you're as bad as my Stepdad! He can't stop buying Bebe Cool slogan rompers for Ben! :lol: He bought him 3 yesterday- one said "Milk-aholic", one said "I Blame the parents" and one stripy one with an angry orange fish on! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO! Lou I almost got Pearl the girls milkaholic one! There are some REALLY cool boys ones.............I can just see ben in one of the pirate ones, the legs turned up sat on the beach somewhere! Bless!

Got Pearl a pink faux fur fluffy coat for winter......Its so cute! FINALLY managed to get a load of cool other coloured stuff too. Might post some pics of them tomorrow!

Just havin a glass a wine cos tried on my stashed suitcase of clothes from before pregnancy..................WHY have a gone to a much more pre preggers weight but still fuck all fits me. Talk about depressing! So the wine is softening the blow


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO! Lou I almost got Pearl the girls milkaholic one! There are some REALLY cool boys ones.............I can just see ben in one of the pirate ones, the legs turned up sat on the beach somewhere! Bless!

Got Pearl a pink faux fur fluffy coat for winter......Its so cute! FINALLY managed to get a load of cool other coloured stuff too. Might post some pics of them tomorrow!

Just havin a glass a wine cos tried on my stashed suitcase of clothes from before pregnancy..................WHY have I gone to much more pre preggers weight but still fuck all fits me. Talk about depressing! So the wine is softening the blow


----------



## babyloulou

Is it your belly they don't fit? I'm lighter than ore-pregnancy too but still have a bit of a jelly-belly left from the pregnancy!


----------



## SBB

I only just squeeze into my skinny jeans but some of my tops are too tight, I think it's just that our bodies have changed shape. I think they will go back, it seems like ages but it's less than 3 months! Much less than that for you lou! 

Sammuel is getting into a new routine which is good, I give him a long feed around 7.30-8 and let him stay on as long as he wants. Then he falls asleep and I put him down on the sofa to sleep. :D seems to have done it for a few nights in a row... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey thats good news Suz! We're trying to get Pearl into her crib on a evenin again as fell into lettin her sleep on the sofa cos she kept crying crib wise before...........trying the casey toughness this week to see if we can get her settled so we can have the living room back! Hahaha

Yeah its all belly and hips for me...........Jelly belly and wider hips whcih I cant do much about, dont think u can do skeletal exercises can you hahaha!

So now Ive GOT to go shopping for a flipping funeral outfit. How nice (!)


----------



## lisaf

We tried installing our carseat today... we read and followed all the directions, but its still loose :(


----------



## Rudeollie

Lisa - car seats are like bloody rocket science! I dont touch ours......one advantage to not driving I find hahaha!

OMG UKers - check out brandalley for kids rock! Some of the cutests stuff I have ever seen.................A must for u Suz. Son of a rock star an all!

One top for boys read "The Incredible HUNK!" I LOVE it! x Oh and check out the "chicks dig me" Tee which has little yellow chicks on! Hehehe xxx


----------



## lisaf

lol, I know what you mean! Its no wonder 80% of carseats are installed wrong! We're putting our weight on the base, tugging the belt through as hard as we can (and its locking as it goes)... how can that NOT secure the dang thing tightly??


----------



## SBB

They're a nightmare Lisa!

Who died Ellen? :( 

I'm going to check brandalley now :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I love the cherry tights and top for girls in that kids rock sale- brilliant!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Pauls uncle died on Weds............He had his bowel removed due to a blockage last saturday and was doing well then got scepticemia and his organs failed.

My uncles cancer has taken hold even more tho and the growth on his neck as doubled in the past week.............Hes off into the cancer unit at Jimmys tomorrow (where my dad spent his last month...) But unlikely to come out. Its so horrible. I hate knowing more about cancer types/treatments than I know about..........anythign else! x


----------



## lisaf

Aw Ellen, I'm so sorry! :(


----------



## kcw81

So sorry about your uncle ellen and pauls uncle! god having no bowel would not have been fun though!! hugs to you lady. hey I am not into buying clothes at all , we have WAY too many clothes right now (2nd hand but all cute) and all I put him in is his diapers all day since our house is warm and he craps and spits up on everything. if we were constantly out and about like you lot I probably would dress him. maybe haha. lets see the pink fluffy coat thing you mentioned!

Cat love the name piper. also I like the name reese but reese witherspoon you know. I think its fun to be Reese Russell though, RR.

Lisa love spencer. I will call him spence though, hope thats ok! of course I like jimmy but it is pretty common (james). we didn't know our name till like the last week before the baby came out.

Suz glad you gotta a nice little nighttime ritual working for you now! I hope Sammy likes it and sleeps well. You know how I feel about routines, love them!

I gotta get going Jimmy is waking up from his napola right now and then its time to feed him. I had a nice workout today so far and have managed to give the baby a bath and take a shower and watch Big Love Season 2 on netflix so far. yay!


----------



## lisaf

Thanks Casey! Yeah, I like James too!
And I will totally call Spencer 'Spence'... if I can get DH to agree to my name choice, lol!!


----------



## SBB

Sorry Ellen :hugs: that sucks all round... 

Casey your routines are fab, must be nice to know when you'll have time to get stuff done! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yes I like Spence Lisa :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry about both uncles Ellen :hugs: Life can be really shit and unfair :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi guys :hi:

Ellen, so sorry to hear about your uncle. :hugs: 

I too should confess that I'm a shop-a-holic! Every day I walk in to town and come back with something for Lil... I've started hiding the purchases from Joe! True sign if addiction! :rofl:

Caz, you go girl! Go chase that :sperm:!! Fingers crossed for you. Xx

Well, we had our first sleep over last night! Lili and I stayed at my dads. I started packing the car at 10am yesterday in preparation to leave at 6pm!! :rofl: SO much stuff!!! We survived and had a lovely time. Poor Lil is constipated though and neither prune juice nor brown sugar water have been fruitful... :( On a plus side we start swimming lessons today! Woohoo! :happydance: only slight problem is she's too small for any of the swim nappies I've come across so far!!


----------



## Britt11

Ellen, I am so sorry to hear of your family :hugs: I agree life is unfair, we lost my uncle a short while ago to Leukemia, it was so sad and his boys are struggling now. we are here for you.

thank you ladies for your positive comments on my baby girl's name, you are all such sweethearts :hugs: Just read the latest from Ellen and Casey, thanks :hugs:

Casey- it sounds like you are in a great routine :thumbup: did you say that you are already working out and going to the gym? wow, good for you if thats the case- I am wondering how long after I will have the motivation to go.

I have to say that you ladies give me a lot of hope and inspiration. I am excited how quickly you guys got the weight off, I am hoping that happens for me, also how a lot of you are in a routine so quickly is amazing.

I am getting so excited about this baby. Who is next to deliver? is it Cami or Sandi?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami is due before me...and her dr isn't letting her go past 39 weeks. I go to the dr tomorrow and will be getting checked but I don't think anything is happening yet. I havent went back and read but I hope all of you lovely ladies are well. XX


----------



## Britt11

wow Sandi almost 36 weeks thats crazy!! you must be excited.
How is Cami doing? I hope she updates us soon
hugs


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami is good..she goes tuesday to see if anything is happening. She is on the April thread with me. 

I am getting very excited. Ready to met my little man. I have another scan tomorrow...he is measuring really big so we keep a eye on his weight last week he was about 7lbs 4oz. We have been getting one weekly for a while now but I don't know if they are gonna let me go to 40 weeks or not but we will see.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know I'm prejudice, but how cute is this?!
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/2b04943b.jpg


----------



## laura6914

peach, lili is just adorable. 
i have moved house again so havent been on in ages. 
how are we all?
xxx


----------



## SBB

Jess that's so cute!! Swimming lessons already? I wasn't sure when you could start them, I must check it out I want to do it too... Let us know what it's like... 
How are you doing with the nappies? I want to see a pic of lili in one, I'll post one of sammuel :) 

Hey Laura how's the new house? 

I had a dream that I was heavily pregnant and they were going to induce me! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Laura :hi: how do you cope with moving house with a little one?! 

Suz, the classes we're going to are the born to swim ones. They start at 8 weeks and it's the classes where they learn to swim under water using their mammalian reflex! Will let you know how it goes. 

Loving the nappies! When we stayed at my Dads we went back to pampers for ease and I had 2 leaks and complete outfit changes. Not had even a dribble escape from the tots bots!! Lili has been really constipated the last few days and had gone more than 24 hours without a poo. Well she did one this morning that was so big it's blocked the loo!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Blocked the loo Jess?!?!? WOW! Lil is v advanced hehehe! She looks adorable in her cossie btw!

Pearl got a Peppa Pig costume from one of Pauls team members so he's plannin to take her swimmin over the nxt few weeks with my cousin and his 2 yr old. Us mums are off shopping.................Hey, when there is shop a holics anonymus THEN I will quit the shoppin hahaha!

Thanks for al the love and support over the uncles xxx u girls are the best xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, I went to the doctors this morning and walked back through town... £60 later I'm walking back with a big bag from boots and H&m!! :rofl: my name is Jess and I'm a shopaholic...


----------



## monalisa81

Hi ladies,
First of all congrats to all of you for your pregnancies.
This is my 13 th month TTC#1 and my first cycle of clomid.
I used to ovulate by myself but doctor prescribed 100 mg clomid days 4-8 to increase egg quality 
This is CD 20 and my temps are high since CD9 and no positive OPK yet.
Can clomid cause me not ovulate at all? I'm so frustrated, you all have clomid experience. Did something like this happened to anyone or any thoughts?
Thanks in advance


----------



## SBB

You girls and your shopping!! 

Monalisa do you have those temps on a chart? Is it possible you could have ov'd cd9? 
How long were your cycles previously? 
If you ov'd without it's unlikely clomid would cause you not to. I had very long cycles, 65+ days and clomid made me ov cd18... 

X x x


----------



## monalisa81

Hi SBB, thanks for replying. Here is my chart. The thing is I don't have constant high tems, one day 36,4 and 36,6 the other day. In the past I had temps confirming my positive OPK. My cycles were 29-30 days and I O'ed between CD12-15. 
I hope you're right and I already O'ed. :flower:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31baf6


----------



## babyloulou

The shopping is getting outrageous! :rofl: I actually haven't bought him clothes for ages... Hmmmmm...... :haha:

Jess- Lili looks divine in that swimsuit! She's so beautiful! :hugs:

Monalisa- Clomid can delay ovulation. I ovulated on CD14 my first round, then CD18, then CD26 and then CD15- so it can make ovulation a bit more random and if I remember correctly it is women who usually ovulate on their own that it is more likely to delay the ovulation of. There is a great clomid group on the LTTC boards (which is where we all originated from) where you can compare with others on Clomid. It's here.... https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/59439-clomid-club-1914.html
Feel free to ask us questions here instead though if you prefer. Good luck xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hmm hard to tell with those temps. I'd say if you haven't had a positive opk yet then to just keep temping, taking opks and BDing and just assume it's delayed xx


----------



## monalisa81

Thanks babyloulou and SBB, your babies are adorable!!
and I agree that it doesn't look like I ovulated yet. I'll have a look at that clomid club, thanks for the link. I just wondered if anyone actually conceived with delayed ovulation on clomid.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes plenty of people have - don't worry :hugs: A lot of us were at a loss reading our cycles on Clomid and we all got there eventually. If it delays your cycle too much then your doctor may put you on a higher dose. My first 3 doses were 50mg and each cycle got more delayed. My fourth round was 100mg xx


----------



## TySonNMe

kcw81 said:


> Marg did you see my PM to you the other day about pumping?

Just replied...it popped up on my phone and didn't open the message and I had forgotten (sorry!!!) about when I did finally get to a computer.

monalisa, I think it can delay ovulation. I looked at your chart and it looks like you might have ovulated on CD9 but your temps are up and down...maybe your body was gearing up to ovulate and then stopped...? I hope your ovulate soon!!

Morning girls!!

Lou, I love that avvie pic of Ben...he's so darn cute and chunky!!

caz, hope you catch that eggy!!! Really hoping this is your month!


----------



## SBB

Hmmm I'd say from your chart you haven't ov'd... 
Hopefully it will happen soon. As lou said it can be a bit random! Definitely keep :sex:! Good luck Hun :hugs:

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Lou I was just looking at your avatar and it looked like Ben's forearm was missing!! But then I saw he's just got his fist clenched up LoL!! :rofl: Is it Friday yet?!


----------



## monalisa81

Thanks ladies!!
I'll keep BDing, I never imagined it would be so hard.


----------



## babyloulou

You'll get there Monalisa- remember to come back to this thread when you do so we can all say "told you so"!! :haha:


----------



## Britt11

oh Jess, I just want to pick up Lili and cuddle her, what a cutie!! Seriously and that onesie is adorable!!

how are all our mommies this morning?

good luck with your cycle Monalisa- it doesnt look like you have O'd yet, hopefully its still coming or you may need a stronger Clomid dose? The girls on the Clomid LTTTC thread are very knowledgeable as well, they were a life savour for me when we were TTC
:hugs:


----------



## monalisa81

I hope to join you some day, thanks for your encouraging words :hugs:
wish you all the best! :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls got another + opk 3 now so dont no when i am going to o i will just have to keep having :sex: haha x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah keep going with that BDing Caz!! Didn't you have a dodgy period this cycle just gone though? I'm sure you said it was weird last time!? Have you done an hpt recently? Constant positive opks were my first pregnancy clue xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning lovely ladies :0

Sooo sorry Ellen hun about your uncles :( 

Beautiful avatar Lou!!!!!

Well ladies cd10 and I did take the Clomid and I told dh that I took it I just couldn't help myself and I wanted any chance of pregnancy this month :) I guess I need to fix my siggy it says cd2


----------



## babyloulou

I hope the Clomid does the trick Verna!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks verna...........and wishing u a quick 2ww hun xxx

Can someone give me a kick up the ass to go over to the shops for something for tea please!!!!!!!!!!! I just cannot be arsed and thats sooooo bad hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Just do what I do Ellen and leave it all to OH! :haha: I haven't prepared a single meal since Ben was born! Although to be fair he doesn't get off my boobs for long enough! :rofl:

Have you looked at Brandalley today? There's a cashmere sale on with some lovely kids things! Cashmere jumpers (with cute rabbits on) down from £64 to £16 and cashmere rompers down from £52 to £13 :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh FFS Lou! Like i needed to hear that! Cashmere.....................here I come! Hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

They're really beautiful!! I've ordered the blue cashmere jumper with the rabbit and carrot on and a blue and taupe stripy romper! :blush:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cashmere?!!! Surely that's not practical for babies?!! Although it wouldn't hurt to have a look... :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Yeah keep going with that BDing Caz!! Didn't you have a dodgy period this cycle just gone though? I'm sure you said it was weird last time!? Have you done an hpt recently? Constant positive opks were my first pregnancy clue xxx

yes hun had a weird one last month 25 day cycle no not done a hpt if i get another +opk i will buy a good hpt tomorrow and let you girls no x x x


----------



## kcw81

haha it DID look like benny's forearm was missing! such a cute pic lou!

HI girls how is everyone? Marg thank you for the response! thought you were ignoring me for a sec there!

Verna good luck this cycle girl! glad you took the clomid, might as well be as prepared as possible!

good luck catching the egg Caz!

I am such not the shopper compared to some of you! I am not interested whatsoever in buying anything but we do have to restock diapers and diaper pail refill bags and freezer bags occasionally which I have DH handle. I just don't feel the need to buy a single thing else at this point. 

SO jimmy is starting to like his playmat yay!!! I am happy bec I can put him there sometimes for 15 mins while I pump and he is happy. if you want to see a video of it check this out - listen with sound so you can hear me narrating!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3gg9Ix8Qsc


----------



## babyloulou

CAsey- I've got no sound but he is adorable on that video! I can't wait til ben shows interest in something like that!! Did I tell you girls I bought a swing in the end and he hates it! :dohh: Surprise, surprise! :dohh: P.S: I know what you mean about the forearm - I thought the same thing yesterday when my avatar caught my eye on a post I'd made!! :haha:

Jess- the little cashmere jumpers are so cute!! Only look if you want to re-open your wallet!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Oh thanks lou! it is a bit boring without my HILARIOUS narration though! just him lying there. so I wonder - Ben might like the swing in a couple weeks - try again later. Jimmy hated the playmat at first then I tried again in two weeks and he is liking it. He HATES the vibrating chair but I am thinking of trying it again in a week. As time goes on he is liking to stare at hanging mobile colorful things more and more and I Wish I had a ton of mobiles around the house, like an IV bag on a pole at the hospital that you can just push around and hang it next to him wherever he is laying.


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: You could make a fortune with that patent Casey! :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies just a quick update...just got home from dr. If all goes well we will have Gunner on March 28th. He is gonna do a amino that morning and if his lungs are developed I will be induced that day. So in 2 weeks I might get to met my little man.


----------



## SBB

Casey a mobile mobile is a brilliant idea! Love the video - so cute!! 

Sammuel likes his too and it's good to be able to sit him under there while I tidy or pump or whatever.. 

x x x


----------



## SBB

How exciting Sandi!!!! :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

A mobile mobile, just you watch I am gonna get rich!

Sandi how exciting, march 28!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks I am very excited. I have to admit I am ready to have my body back. LOL


----------



## kcw81

Well if you are breast feeding it will be a snap sandi! are you?

Ellen if you see this, how much does pearl eat now at a full feeding if you do bottle? I was doing like 100-110 mls per bottle like 7 or 8 times a day but it seems like J might want more now but I don't want him to barf it all out if I give him too much.


----------



## caz & bob

aw sandi i bet you carnt wait hun to meet him awwwww x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay! Sandi thats fab news......little man will be here soon and Im sure it wont be long after your bod will be back to usual........

Casey - that vid of Jimmy is so cute! Hes so gorgeous xxx And Id buy one of your mobile mobiles!

Well went to the shop and got some grub in. Pearl enjoyed it, typical girl, likes shopping!

Shes on her mat at the mo and loves it! Its a tiny love one and it was worth every penny cos I think £50 for a frikin mat is a lot but keeps her happy for a good half n hour which is a good stint on ironing or cleaning 2 bathrooms hahaha!


----------



## Rudeollie

Case - Pearls doing 150mls 5-6 times a day.....I know what u mean over barfing it out.I was giving her 110/120 and then adding some of the freezer stash if she needed a bit more, doesnt take long to defrost under the tap!

Caz - OMG I hope its a bfp honey xxx


----------



## kcw81

yeah it is super nice to be able to leave them on that thing to get stuff done, and you know its good for them, they are fascinated! I always make sure to put a towel under his head now on the mat because he spits up little bits and it runs down the side of his neck and through to the carpet! our carpet is going to be shit when this is all said and done!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks ladies. Yes I am going to BF. I hope to lose some extra weight as well. LOL


----------



## kcw81

Ellen wow 150 mls! I better step it up then since jimmy and pearl are same age! this must be why he is waking early out of his naps now - cuz he is like, hungry already. they transition so fast now its crazy! so I will try 120 mls at a time for a few feedings today and see if he barfs, - if not I know its safe to step it up. I think this will help him go longer at night.

Sandi with all the pumping I do I lost extra already - I am skinnier than when I Started this whole thing and fit into old jeans I haven't worn in a long time. I think I will balance out though once I stop pumping as much.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I hope so Casey. I haven't really gained much this pregnancy about 7lbs but I was chunky to begin with. ;)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, Lili has that mat! She LOVES it. She's getting really good at hitting the animals hanging above her!

Sandi... OOOOOOoooo... exciting!!! :) :hugs: 

Casey and Ellen, stop it with your good feeding babies! Lili takes about 50-60mls each feed... no wonder she's not putting on any weight!!!

We had such fun at swimming! Lili was tired and hungry so grizzled a bit towards the end, but she loves being in the water!

I went to the doctors today cos it still really stings when I have a bm... she said something about tags and tissue from vagina or something... I couldn't tell you exactly what she said as she was "burning" the area with silver nitrate... which she told me wouldn't hurt and get I was cross eyed with pain!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Ouch Jess!!!! :dohh: 

I must look into swimming tomorrow :D 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ouch Jess!! :shock: :shock: Glad Lili enjoyed swimming though! :thumbup:

Sandi- thats so exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## TySonNMe

Sandi, that's so exciting!!


----------



## Rudeollie

God jess u poor thing! My bajingo is sore for yours hahaha! Glad lilli enjoyed swimmin...........Great way to keep fit with her in toe too!


----------



## kcw81

HAHA Bajingo. ellen you are funny. Jess I am sorry - I hope lilli starts eating more soon, shes just got to get a little bigger so her belly can hold it all right? hope she can get a little potbelly very soon. yeah isn't that mat neato! its cute seeing them hit stuff on there. swimming sounds kinda fun, and that is great that lilli likes the water!

I know Sandi its so exciting, you only have 2 more weeks!


----------



## lisaf

so exciting Sandi!!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Pearl just rolled over! Im amazed! Just sat next to her on the sofa and she started to move eeeeeeeeeeeeeever so slwly then WHAM! On her side onto her belly!


----------



## TySonNMe

Yay! Go Pearly!! Jackson is too lazy to roll over! He better start doing it soon...he's hit all his milestones early except for that one!


----------



## kcw81

holy shiz Ellen that is fantastic! wow your little pearl is such a super star! haha I need to put jimmy on his tummy more, I just kind of find it hard to watch because he struggles to lift his head and tried to nurse the towel I put him on and I just feel bad for making him stuck like that - although he doesn't cry at all. I am going to do it when he wakes up, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## SBB

Yay go pearl!!! Sammuel appears to have no interest in rolling yet... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! Go pearl! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Clever Pearl!! Well done Pearly!! :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Dont get me wrong Im proud as punch but I dont think it was intentional hahaha She was craning her neck to try spy the tv and it just happend!

Just bathed her tho and afters she did it again almost so maybe she did?!?!?!

One born every minutes on now............Love it! x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless her!! 

I still can't watch OBEM after my labour! :-( I never really think about the labour so it doesn't actually get me down but I can't bare to think about births or anything! :cry:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou honey xxx Im sorry its all still raw for you............Im sure it will fade in time!

This weeks is interesting cos its about a large woman and the problems they can face in labour and a teeny young gal having a HUGE baby!


----------



## SBB

Me neither lou :( don't think I'll ever watch it again!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz :hugs:

So has anyone bought anything good/useful/can't live without for the babies recently?? Just wondering if I'm missing any essential purchases?? Don't want to find out in 3 months time that I should have been using something spectacular and never knew! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive just ordered some of these Lou cos Pearls crib and cot both have bars on and she is a sod for gettin her hands through them

https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+Nursery-Bed-Bumper-Airwrap-4-Sided-Bumper+B6654


----------



## TySonNMe

Wait a minute, I take that back...OH said that Jackson's teacher said he possibly rolled over today as she had him on his belly and he rolled over and then when she turned back around he was back on his belly.

Lou, my most recent purchase was the seahorse...he really likes it now...after it's done singing he goes right to bed (at night...doesn't work so great during naps).


----------



## SBB

I think the main things we use are the cot mobile and play mat gym thing. We also have a thing which projects moving light on the ceiling which he likes. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yay go Jackson!!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww well done Jackson! Im glad he likes the seahorse still!

I could totally eat Jackson up btw, love him sat in his bumbo!


----------



## babyloulou

Ben doesn't like his seahorse! :-( Bloomin baby doesn't like anything! :dohh: I bought a Sleep Sheep too which he also couldn't care less about and OHs mum bought him another singing thing too! He still doesn't like his playmat, mobile, pram, Moses basket, swing, chair, vibrating thingy! I'm hoping SOMETHING will grow on him!! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

The seahorse he likes...his new thing is his little Mini Cooper...still likes the bouncy and the swing. He likes watching TV although the nurse said it's very bad for them so no more TV for him!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and i also tried a massage tonight after his bath (neighbour has given me a baby massage book and some oil) and he screamed blue murder and was hitting me and eveything!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Sammuel likes tv too :dohh: 

He hates vibrating bouncer, Moses, now his lay down pram bit, his blow up ring seat thing, generally most things!!

Ben will like his mobile and gym mat soon I think lou :D he's still very young...

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO! Lou youve had me in hysterics honey, Im sorry for finding your misery amusing but its just the way u said it! Hahaha!

Well operation Pearl get to bed has worked so far, been in the bedroom alone since 8.30 and not a peep! Next feed shoudl be between 11-12.............If she does 7hrs again I think we will be v v lucky! Hahaha x


----------



## Britt11

hi girls :flower:
yeah for little Pearl rolling onto her tummy :thumbup: thats super early isnt it?

Sandi- so awesome we get to meet your little man in 2 weeks most likely. You must be so excited.

Caz- what CD are you on? do you normally get more than a couple of +ve opks in a row?

Verna- good luck, hope you catch that eggy

as for me, my little girl has been super active yesterday and even more so today. I am sitting here watching her move my stomach. its like a wave on my left and then the middle. I cant believe that I am not even 25 weeks yet but she is able to visually move my stomach. she is one tough cookie. love her so much :hugs:


----------



## SBB

I miss the moving bump - it's so cool! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Me too Suz...I've got it on video on my cell phone...like to watch it from time to time


----------



## babyloulou

I'm glad you find my cranky baby so funny Ellen! :rofl: Do you want to swap night shifts? 7 hours would be heaven!! :thumbup: Saying that Ben is actually asleep after a nice calm evening feed for once! He's on our bed with OH so I'm going to chance running a bath!! Wish me luck.......


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay thats good news Lou! FX u get a nice relaxing bath hun xxx

Casey - forgot to say how much it amused me to actually HEAR you on your clip before. Its surreal to know someone for over a yr but never hear their voice............Which was nice btw hahaha! U talk sh*t to Jimmy like I do Pearl hahaha! Love it x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm gonna have to listen to that clip with sound tomorrow - I want to hear Casey too! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Its cool!

Cat - Glad to hear kitten is giving u lots of moves..............I loved the early stage of pearl moving but by the end, 2weeks over, her moves were so frikin big it made me want to vomit hahaha!

Has anyone heard from Cami btw???? Havent seen her on for while or did I miss a post recently??? Hope shes doing ok xx


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah same here Ellen! Once I went 2weeks overdue the movements started to get VERY uncomfortable!! 

I think Sandi is in regular contact with Cami on another thread. She said yesterday that's she ok! :thumbup:


----------



## Britt11

casey I just saw your video, ha ha Jimmy is so adorable- I love watching those little legs move! :)

hope you got your bath Lou

Ellen- thanks for the link on the bumpers, DH and I want to get bumpers for our little one too but I have heard some bad reviews on the regular material ones (can possibly cause sids) so we didnt know what to do, the breathable mesh sounds fantastic. now to find a place over here that sells it


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami and I text and chat on other threads...I haven't talked to her today but last I heard she is doing well. I will tell her to update you ladies. ;)


----------



## kcw81

Cat - isn't it so strange to see the moving bump? I used to get a little weirded out when it went lopsided! thats cool that you can already see her go!

Lou I hope your evening continued on its peaceful start!

Thanks you guys for the compliments on my video. I know its so weird to never have heard eachothers voices! You all have british accents and that would be a kick to hear!

My fave products so far, I listed a while back but a few of the must haves are:

Boppy pillows- see pic, to prop up the baby in since he can't lift his head its a perfect thing to throw a blanket over it and let the baby look around and chill.
Activity mats!
Swaddle mes - see pic, I would die without them. 
Bath towels with hoods, - see pic
Bath sponge for baby to lay on in our tub - so easy! see pic-
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0202 - Copy.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 2









DSCN0239.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 2









DSCN0313.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 2









DSCN0232.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Britt11

thanks for the tips, I will have everything but what is a bobby pillow? I tried to see in the pics but I cant. Also where do you get them from?

where is Lisa tonight?


----------



## kcw81

I don't know where lisa is! the boppy is like an all purpose breast feeding or infant prop up pillow. I don't breast feed, only pump but use it to sit jimmy in. I got mine second hand from a friend but they are like $30 at Babies R Us. here is a link on amazon and you can see the different uses!

https://www.amazon.com/Boppy-Expandable-Miracle-Middle-Pillow/dp/B000KW5I6E


----------



## SBB

Love all your pics casey! 

I might have to get a swaddle 'me...

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh swaddling!!! Another thing that Ben hates with a passion!! :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:

Morning everyone!! :hi:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehe aww bless him Lou! You do realise with how awkward he's been with all his stuff he is going to be a DREAM toddler and the rest of us will be pulling our hair out in a yr or so! hahaha x


----------



## SBB

:rofl: sammuel hates it too but he's always waking himself up with his arms! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- wow I hope so!! I'll hold you to that theory! :winkwink:

Suz- yes Ben wakes himself up with his arms too. I really can't force the swaddling though cos he literally goes purple screaming and trying to get out of it! I left him in for nearly an hour once and he never calmed down! :nope: He finally fits his sleeping bag now though and that has gone down a storm. We've had two sets of 3 hours every night for the last few days! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

That's great lou! 

Sammuels been really fussy the last 3 or so nights :shrug: 

We're just going to have a little nap! He's asleep in the sling and the cat is asleep on my legs :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wooooohooooo!!! Ben has finally given in to the power of the swing!!! 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/f1a88e0c.jpg


----------



## TySonNMe

Aww, look at him!! So cute!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Lou thats a lovely shot of him! Pleased hes finally given in to the swing hahaha!

Pearls not too bad with swaddlign - depends on her mood that night tbh. Paul does this super swaddle that she cant get out of tho, and when shes been crabby thats what we do then stick a boob milked muslin nxt to her and shes off! Its fondly known as a" she she"........something I called a raggy thing when I was ickle!

Shes asleep on the bed now, finally stopped doing deaths farts so going to copy Suz and Sammuel and have a snooze with the cats x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: ladies

Lou, bless Ben and his willfulness! 

suz, in the olden days they had a long bean bag type thing that they'd lay over the chest and arms instead of swaddling to stop them waking themselves up! Few health and safety issues with them though... like reducing the capacity to be able to breathe! :rofl:

Love those photos Casey! :)

Lili loves being swaddled... can't sleep unless she is!

Took her to be weighed this morning... she's now 7lbs 2oz... I'm wondering if they're going to get me to try and wean her on to solids early to aid her wieght gain... she's vomiting so much up at the moment. Apparently I was on baby rice by 6 weeks cos I wouldn't bf or take a bottle! Like mother like daughter I guess! :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well my opk are lighter now so think i am 2dpo or 3 dpo woopppp aw lou hes lovely x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well we've been back to the Osteopaths again and she seemed more concerned with my back and coccyx again rather than Ben! She gave him another cranial session but says he feels fine and she doesn't need to see him again. I'm back in next week though- she says I feel awful!! :haha: Charming!! :rofl: Serious damage to my back and core muscles she said- I could have bloody told her that!! :rofl: It's pretty obvious by the numb lack of feeling I have in the middle section of my body! :dohh: 

Jess- aww bless little Lili!! What did she weigh last week? X


----------



## kcw81

aww so glad benny likes his swing lou!

Jess 7 some lbs sounds like progress isn't it? I Can't remember what it was last time. early solids? I never heard of that! whatever helps though to get lilli growing!

hi all ! jimmy is down for hismorning little nap and I am going to eat brekkie. hope you all had decent evenings!


----------



## Peach Blossom

She was 7lbs last Thursday... Her growth rate has dropped... We're at the hospital on Friday though so hopefully they'll have a game plan!


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-My heart goes out to you Honey. You've had it so rough! Big huge hugs.

Sandi-March 28th, Woohoo! That's awesome!

Lisa-Sorry you have so much to return to stores, but hopefully now you can find the things you need and like.

Jess-Ouch on the silver nitrate. That stuff hurts! Maybe she's never tried it on herself so she thinks it's painless... Cute pics too. And I, too, am a shopaholic! Bought some new towels yesterday. Ahhhh, luxury.

Cat-Don't you love the baby moving?! I love to watch Connor move and roll around. I swear we've seen feet and elbows and his big head, or butt sticking out. Wish you could photograph that stuff, but they're too darn quick!

Verna-This is it, Sweetie. You got this! Here comes the BFP!

KC-Watched your video. Loved it. What I love most is that you are just as big of a dork as I am. hahaha. Jimmy is adorable.

Ellen-Did you buy some cashmere??? Sweet that Pearl is rolling over! Advanced baby girl!

Afm-Lots of laundry to do. Car's in the shop for new tires and new grill (for free! Yippee!) and I guess it's good cuz now I can't go out shopping stuck at home! I'm getting worried about my weightgain. I think I am going to start working out again. Soooo not motivated tho. Didn't get to do the nursery bc it was raining and we have to haul some stuff off to the thrift store and the dump....cleaned/organized the garage instead. Looks great!


----------



## Smile4me

How much have you gained Chel?

I have been working out like a madwoman ok ok for me it is... cardio for 30 min a day then leg excercises daily and tummy to get this bod in shape for Florida in June...


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-30lbs so far. Still with 9 weeks to go... :( I wasn't too worried until the nurse cornered me, then looked in the kids' baby books and found out I didn't even gain 30lbs at full term with both of the kids. :( sigh. I was skinnier before getting pregnant tho.


----------



## kcw81

you will lose it easy though chell after with breast feeding and running after three kids!! but it would be good for you to maybe try to get in 20 to 30 mins of some type of low impact cardio per day, its good for your body and mind! do you have a stationary bike at home or a treadmill?


----------



## SBB

Yay for Ben in the rocker! 

Aw jess :( tiny lili - I hope she fattens up soon. Is it worrying you all the time? 

Chell don't worry about the weight gain! You weren't worried before the nurse said something so you shouldn't now! I put on at least 35lbs, I know you've got a while to go but I slowed down at the end... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Jess I hope they can figure out how to help her. Is this a common problem in early born babies?

Well I shouldn't have bragged before about Jimmys nice long sleep stretches at night - he had like almost a week of sleeping 5 and 6 hour stretches each night but now he reverted to shorter increments again, 4 hours if I am lucky and mostly 3 hours. I have moved him from 100 mls per bottle to 120 mls in hopes that this will leave him full to sleep longer but it didn't work last night so I am not sure why he reverted! maybe he needs even more than that. these babies are mysteries.


----------



## Onelildream

No treadmill. Hubs wants to get me a bike trainer (you use your existing bike up on a holster) but then that means I have to back the car out of the garage, get the bike down, bring the trainer in the house, bring in the bike, then put it all back and bring back the car.... seems like a hassle I wont be consistent with.

Hubs mentioned Wii fit or Wii active, but not sure I'll use it... Anyone have either of those?


----------



## Onelildream

I'm not worried I won't lose it, just worried my baby will be big, and I could barely push out my 8lb ds, that came out with bruises all over his face bc my pelvis is small, and I broke my tailbone....but also worried that I won't have the needed energy and endurance if I don't get in better shape. I would love to go walk or run, or bike with the kids, but It's just so hard bc it's cold out and winter here still....like 40 degrees F.


----------



## SBB

I have wii fit thing with the balance board. The old wii fit one was crap but I got wii fit active or just active, not sure what it's called. Before I was preg I really liked it! what about a pregnancy specific fitness DVD? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yeah wintertime working out is hard if you don't have indoor equipment that is convenient. your bike thing sounds like too much trouble! yeah try Wii! I never like doing stuff like that, like video workouts, but you might, and it would be easy and convenient.


----------



## Smile4me

oh Chel hun not to worry you'll get it off in no time, Your pics were so lovely its all bump

I'm only working out because we have a gym at work so I have NO excuses!


----------



## Onelildream

Wish I had a treadmill. I could see myself using that. But, KC, I'm like you...I am not in to video-workouts. I cannot imagine wii to be any different. I just like to exercise and actually get somewhere...like biking. I used to bike 20miles with the kids....before we started ttc and then I was too scared it would mess up my cycle to go that far. Maybe I could bundle them up and put them in the trailer and bike, just not sure I have any workout clothes big enough, lol.


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- how many weeks is he now?? I know they say there is a big sleep regression that happens leading up to 3 months that can last a few weeks! :shrug: I've seen people moaning about it in the Baby Club section x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- how did you get piccys in your signature? I tried a while ago but the pictures were too big! :shrug:


----------



## Onelildream

Verna- it feels like it's all bump to me too...but 30lbs of belly? seems off... I guess I can get a better picture of what's going on next week at my ultrasound. I'm now on the 2 week schedule to see my dr. I'll talk to him about what he thinks too. I guess it wouldn't hurt to cut back on what I eat, and could really help to exercise more...


----------



## kcw81

yeah he is like 9 weeks or a little more than that now - probably some kind of silly regression. I will just slip him a half a sleeping pill in his nighttime bottle from now on. haha. seriously it could be anything, I think I will just keep trying to feed him more in his bottles if he can take it without barfing and see where that gets me. I also have been experimenting giving him my breastmilk with caffeine (when I have had coffee) all this week which has coincided with this regression so I will go back to no caffeine breast milk in a day or two and see if that shifts him back. they like to keep us guessing!

Chell with all the shopping you guys do I am surprised you don't buy yourselves a sweet ass stationary bike with a comfy seat. we have a startrac one that is just like they have in gyms and its awesome. we have a treadmill and an elliptical too and I feel very fortunate to have them. we got pretty good deals on all of it and did some research to make sure we were buying good long lasting ones, not pieces of used crap that you never want to use.


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Suz- how did you get piccys in your signature? I tried a while ago but the pictures were too big! :shrug:

i think i uploaded them to photobucket and made them the smallest size... 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

hey lou so how are you doggies around benny? do they try to lick him or anything? our dog is still not even 2 yrs old and gets excited if I havejimmy on the floor on the playmat or anywhere in licking distance. he wants to lick his head and face bad and I of course don't let him. I let him lick feet sometimes but anyway just wondering what yours are like?


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, I have a big dog too...doesn't concern himself too much with the baby though. I think I sort of put the fear of God in him when we first brought home Jackson. I let him sniff him and he's licked his face a few times. He's been around kids before (OH's older son is almost 10 now), but not young babies like Jackson. He was good with my nephew when he was a little bit older than Jackson is now so I'm not too worried about him. My favorite is when Jackson will be in his car or bouncy seat and I'll be washing bottles and Tyson (the dog) will go lay right by him, watching over him. Tyson just turned 3...he's never been overly energetic...just kind of chill most of the time.


----------



## Onelildream

Changed my avie, seeing as though the other pic is from our wedding almost 6 yrs ago! :rofl:


----------



## camishantel

well I am back from the Dr. and on Friday I was still thick and barely 1cm... today I am 90% effaced and almost 3cm.... it should be soon... funny thing is I really haven't had many pains or anything just some pressure and I dilated but last week when I was having all the pains nothing really... hope the next part of dilation is as easy as this has been.... he said he will be surprised if I make it to next wedensday but I know sometimes people dilate then stall out... I hope not... he said to make sure and have my bags packed and in the car when I come in on friday in case he has to send me straight to hospital.. now I am getting nervous... lol.... and since I got home I just don't feel right... I am dizzy and feel exhausted so think I am going to try to take a nap in a few I think...


----------



## Peach Blossom

How very exciting Cami!! Yay! Another baby to add to our brood!! :)

Suz, I don't worry all the time, but when she starts throwing up even on the meds I feel at a loss. I don't know if this is normal for early babies or not... I'll ask on Friday.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, maybe Jimmy's thrown some sleeping hours lili's way!! I'll let you know! ;)


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow Cami! So close....my best friend had just that happen...she dilated to 5cm and stalled out...had to be induced. I hope that doesn't happen to you!!


----------



## Onelildream

Cami- Fxd you go in to labor naturally. So excited for you!!! That's really great!


----------



## caz & bob

woopp cami not long hun x x x


----------



## SBB

Chell look at your pic there's not an ounce of fat on you your weight gain must be all bump! 

Cami very exciting!! 

Jess I guess it must be tough when she's throwing up everything :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's really exciting Cami! Good luck honey :hugs:

Jess- poor little Lili :hugs: I hope she grows quick so her little body can start to hold food more xx

Casey- my dogs have been fine so far- they are pretty much ignoring him. My Labrador (who has always been my baby) is a little bit put out still and has only just started coming to me for cuddles again and is starting to forgive me I think. He's only 4 but is not a bouncy dog at all and is very lazy so is fine. Our terrier has the odd sniff of Ben's head but then leaves him alone x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Me too Lou! Only getting an hours sleep at a time between feeds must be as exhausting for her as it is for me!


----------



## SBB

Sammuel is really grizzly and not having his nap like he has done for the last few nights, so I thought I'd put him in his bedside cot and he'd cry but see if he fell asleep after a few mins. 
But when I put him down he was all smiley at me, and then I feel really bad leaving him there when he was looking at me all happy!! :( 
Does anyone else feel bad walking away when baby is smiling at you?

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep Suz I feel bad doing it..........Its tough but gotta be done.

On the flip side how cute is it after theyve slept tho and you go in to a huge big grin and a giddy squirm from then. I swear my heart bursts every single time! X


----------



## SBB

Yeh that is very cute! Sammuel is super smiley in the morning :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yah I know what you mean suz, its like, maybe I should let him stay awake longer if he is happy but you know its better for them to go to sleep at peace than angry! and they are better off withthe sleep in the end.

lou thats cool your dogs have been chill. I think things would be easier for me if my dog was older and lazy but then I would be sad that he is old and lazy! it sucks I really didn't know how bad it would be having a dog who is still vibrant and energy filled who needs attention and having the baby. there is no competition, the baby takes all my time and I feel guilty every single day with chompy staring at me wondering when the F I am going to take him out to play.


----------



## SBB

I think all our pets have suffered! But they'll be ok, they'll adapt...

Casey he doesn't fall asleep happy! He was all happy and watching the lights and then of course started whinging! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, Puss will be fine once he starts on his anti depressants! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: poor puss!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

these poor animals! my dog makes me feel so horrible everyday I almost can't stand seeing him you know? ugh! I didn't know it would be like this! it will get better though you are right, I hope!!

yah suz, I am a terrible mom but when I put him down I leave the room as fast as I can with the white noise (we use a regular fan) and go downstairs and don't listen for like five mins - don't turn on the baby monitor for five mins and I HOPE when I turn it on that he has stopped his crying. yeah he always cries at first when he realizes that its time to end the fun party of being awake. But then he does fall asleep and its all good.


----------



## SBB

Casey you are not a terrible mum at all don't say that!! 

It's so hard with the pets, I felt so bad about the cats... Must be worse with a dog as they actually want walks etc,.. :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili is fairly good at going down... she's a bit of a space cadet and just zones out!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Puss has decided that Lili gets fed and gets attention when she cries so he's going to try that! breaks my heart, but at the same time drives me insane!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor puss!! :cry:

Casey- I know what you mean - it makes me feel guilty too! My Labrador looks at me as if to say "why don't you love me anymore Mum!?" :cry: I am very lucky though cos Ste has been taking them to work with him every day since Ben was born. They spend the day playing and sleeping in his warehouse and office and he takes them for a huge walk at dinner time- so by the time they get home they are knackered!! But even then my Labrador Is used to usually being with me snd so seems a bit depressed since the birth so I hate to think how bad he'd be if he was at home all day with just me and Ben- he'd be terrible! X


----------



## kcw81

its good to know you ladies understand the pet thing. I wish DH could take him to work that woudl be so great! people say, oh its just a dog, they get used to anything, but seriously dogs are like people I think and he really got used to being the number one guy around here for his whole life since he was a tiny pup! I shouldnt have spoiled him so much. so lets all hope it does get better, you know when our LO's are toddling around the house hopefully somehow that will cheer them up to have another friend.


----------



## Rudeollie

I think all our pets are so loved as they were our substitue babies, well my Ollie certianly was!

So I figure just like a tot getting a new baby bro or sis, a good spoil and some one on one time and they will all be right as rain soon enough! x


----------



## kcw81

ellen you have the most upbeat attitude I swear! you don't ever seem to sweat the small stuff.


----------



## babyloulou

I've got to say having two dogs that love each other helps too- ourLabrador was a right misery guts until we got Ruudi. They keep each other entertained and play fight together if they get bored! X


----------



## kcw81

hmm another dog?? I don't know if I could handle the training involved with a new dog, actually there is no way in hell! I just shoulda realized how it was gonna be and planned for it somehow. The thing is, its not like I should have waited for a puppy after the baby because we didn't know we wanted a baby for sure until we got the puppy andrealized we wanted a baby too!


----------



## babyloulou

I think it's only gonna feel like this at the beginning Casey. In another couple of months the babies will be a bit more independent so the pets can get attention again- and the pets will be more used to the babies being there and the change to their packs too. Those two things combined will make it easier I'm sure!? In the meantime just give the dog a big cuddle whenever you get chance xxx


----------



## lisaf

hey girls, finally getting back on to catch up.. been too busy at work to check in and taking childbirth classes at night.

I keep telling myself my dog will be ok once the baby starts eating real food and throws plenty of scraps on the floor :haha:
Love the pet discussion because I worry about that. My guy loves cuddling so as long he still gets to cuddle with me and the baby he should be ok.


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Girls! 

Ha! Casey, Paul would laugh at u saying that over me...........I am such a organised stress head its untrue, apart from this little lady.....It all just falls into place most of the time. Its odd u know?

Well just had our letter through confirming what we get Child Benefit wise. Not bad, pays for nappies I guess!

Pauls got the interview again this afternoon so is on a hlaf day and home in an hr which is nice, he can give pearl her lunch then!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning :hi:

You've just reminded me that I need to do that child benefit form. Also need to fill in the census form and order some thankyou cards from Ben! I'm not sure i'll get any child benefit- I've also no idea how to say what OH earns!?!? :shrug: He has no idea- he just makes money and spends it! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Good luck Paul!! 

I don't think the child benefit is relevant to what you/OH earns, I don't think it even asks? You just get £20/week. 

You girls will know - do you have to pay for returns to BrandAlley? I want some boots but want to order about 3 pairs to try but don't want to pay for returns... 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Peach Blossom said:


> Lili is fairly good at going down... she's a bit of a space cadet and just zones out!! :haha:

 :rofl: :rofl:

Morning girls!!

It gets better with the dog. I agree with Lisa...once that food starts hitting the floor, the dog will LOOOOOOVVVVEEEE the baby...I know mine will. Here's a picture of my dog with my nephew when he was crawling....this was probably a good two years ago.
 



Attached Files:







Dude and Tyson.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz you do have to pay but I only send them back recorded delivery and its much cheaper and still safe to send. You only dont have to pay, well u do but get it refunded too if you return the whole order.......

Lou, Suz right CB is for everyone regardless of wages etc but Tax Credits isnt......Still call them up and check as you could get something even if you are unsure of exact amounts. I think unless its OVER 60k for u both u will get something.

Awww your nephew is GORGEOUS honey! xxx


----------



## SBB

Can I get tax credits then? Because we'reboth self employed our taxable salaries aren't much :lol: 

Thanks I may order. Thing is to return like 3 pairs of knee high type boots won't be cheap! 
X x x


----------



## SBB

Marg your nephew is super cute!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ok- so I should get both then! I'll have to pull my finger out and fill the forms in! I don't think I've been given any forms for tax credits though!?!? 

Suz- you will definitely end up keeping all 3 pairs of boots! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh talking about posting things I still have your TENs machine Suz!! :dohh: I'm so sorry I haven't sent it back yet- I blocked the birth and everything about it out! :rofl:

OH told me to tell you that when I arrived in the ambulance at Chesterfield they cut my nightie off and started ripping the Tens machine pads off. Apparently I snatched the pads off a nurse passed the whole thing to Ste shouting "don't let that out of your sight- it's Suzanne's I can't lose it!" while they were wheeling me down a corridor!! :haha: He thought you might appreciate that! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou you just call off this site https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Dl1/Directories/DG_10011368

And I THINK its like CB and if u do it asap they will back date it to birth if under 12 weeks. Not 100% on TC tho!


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Ellen :hugs: xxxx


----------



## SBB

:rofl: lou that made me laugh! Thanks for thinking about me while it was all happening! :rofl: I'll pm you my address but no rush :hugs: 

Thanks Ellen :flower: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

morning ladies!

had to get an earlier start to the day than I like - 540am since jimmy decided he was hungry and couldnt sleep any longer. oh well, we had been getting up at 8am and I think thats a bit too late. I am gonna be a bit tired today though! last night DH took jimmys feeding when he came home from work and I took the dog out for a romp around the neighborhood and it felt good to bond with my dog, just me and him. :)

Good luck on pauls interview ellen!

how was all your nights last night, jess did lilli go to sleep?


----------



## SBB

Think we may be able to get £20/wk tax credits so thats cool... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

That's great you got some doggy time casey! 

8am too late?! Crazy.... Sorry he woke so early :(
Sammuel was up every 2 hours :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow I can't believe Ben was one of the good sleepers last night! We had two blocks of 3 hour sleeps in his Moses basket and then he came into bed with me at 6 am and we snoozed and fed for another 4 hours together! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Lou I gave up my sleep so you could get some. I hope you appreciate it. :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

that was so generous of you suz! what a nice girl. haha.

yeah I would like to start the day at 630 or 7am. It doesn't work for me to sleep in the bed with DH yet - I tried but since I have basically two shifts, the first shift we go to bed at night when jimmy goes down after a final feed at 930 and then I have to get up around 1-3am to feed him and pump, and then me and jimmy try to sleep till at least 6 or 7am but DH gets up super early and sets his alarm for like 445am and lets it snooze like 10 times before getting up. I can't sleep with that, and you all know our few hours in bed we need to try to get as good as sleep as possible. I Can't wear ear plugs either cuz I need my super sonic ears open for baby cries. 
sooo its just not gonna happen for awhile if I want maximum rest. also when we go to bed at 930 DH reads with the light on for an hour, and I need it dark. poop. 

hey whatever happened to tosha, the newbie to our group? any word there?


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Casey...OH is the same. I get up on the first alarm, but he will snooze a million times!! When I wasn't working and he was, it would drive me crazy...now I'm usually up before him with the baby anyway.


----------



## SBB

I think tosha is pretty tired with ms so she hasn't been on much.... 

It's a shame you can't go back to bed yet :( buy I agree you need as much sleep as possible!! 

Here's a couple of pics from today 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/3c8f26b5.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/05179785.jpg

And a couple of videos:

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/a7dc04ed.mp4

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/5d25494b.mp4

X x x


----------



## kcw81

that works well since you are up before him marg, lucky u! I wish that were the case with us but DH is insane as he works out before going into the office so gets up so damn early. OK I am from now one calling him Bob. thats his name and I hate saying DH! My Dh's name is henceforth BOB.


----------



## kcw81

Suz look at ole blue eyes! so cute! let me check them vids now.


----------



## kcw81

OHH Suz! love the vids! haha I love samm trying to push up! he is trying soo hard! he is doing well! he can get his head higher than jimmy thats for sure! how often you put him like that each day? that guitar playing with sammy dancing warms my heart!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahah Awww Suz! Lovely to hear u and Danny! How lovely! Love Sammuel jigging out to his daddys tunes................Sounded very good btw! And Sammuels dinosaur noises are so cool! raaa! 

Thanks for the vibes Casey - Interview went v well, An hr long and then nxt stage (if he goes through) Is a whole day of 3 interviews down in Bedford finished with a wage thrash with HR! x


----------



## SBB

I hardly ever put him like that actually Casey! I've only done it 3 or 4 times total but I'm going to start doing it daily... 

I live near Bedford Ellen he can come and see us!!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Hahahah Awww Suz! Lovely to hear u and Danny!

Danny is talking about railway sleepers for our garden and I'm not sure that's my proper voice :rofl: the baby was there so it may be 'baby voice' :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ha! Maybe we'll come down for the day with him and visit u guys Suz! x

I need to keep puttin pig pog on her tummy but she just goes red and makes me freak out hahaha Maybe its one for her and daddy to do!


----------



## kcw81

yeah when I put jimmy on his belly he just grunts like a pig and wiggles and generally looks like he is struggling! but the doc said to do it and I need to!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Suz, those photos are gorgeous!! He's so handsome!

Thanks for the tax credit info Ellen. When it asks what your income will be for this year do you have to calculate how much you gt in smp or do you put down your usual salary?

I'm shattered. Went to bed at 11 last night and Lili woke up at 1.30 for a feed... Then didn't go back down again properly... Still hasn't... Am a complete zombie!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

We do back massage so have to put Lili on her front... She hates it! But she hast got great head or arm control so it must be a bit annoying for her!


----------



## SBB

I'm not sure about the credits, perhaps do a cover note explaining your salary and mat pay? The guy on the phone just asked for my salary before deductions... Which means last year we were over :( but that's irrelevant I think anyway because it's only since sammuel was born I can claim :shrug: 

Ellen come down and 'me and Sammuel will meet you and we can go to TK Twatts in Bedford!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Morning girls!
Love the pics Suz! (can't watch the videos at work and I'd promise to watch them later but I know I'll forget :dohh:)

I think I told you I'm a heavy sleeper? Well I woke up last night because DH was apparently playing with the baby, lol! He'd been poking my tummy and getting the baby to kick him for a while I guess... I finally woke up but only because of the poking, not because of the baby moving. I would have been annoyed but it was really so sweet since normally I can't get him to give it more than a minute or two of a trial to feel the baby and I'm not so very good at predicting when he's going to be kicking a lot or when its just an occasional thump.
I'm just so amused, yet not all that surprised that I was able to sleep through a kicking party, lol!


----------



## SBB

Aw that's so cute Lisa! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lisa that is so cute. Him poking bubs, bless xxx

Suz IF he gets to that stage its on honey! But u do know about my shopping addiction dont you...................It COULD get ugly hahaha!

Jess - I just gave P60 info and said when my SMP ran from and to. They said they would work it out.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa that is so sweet!! Bless your OH! :)

Thanks Ellen and Suz... I will add it to the ever increasing list of things to do!!


----------



## lisaf

DH 'might' have had a little wine to drink of course :rofl: which makes him much more silly and sentimental etc!
When he woke me up he sounded so awed by how big and strong our baby was kicking now.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and Jess - call between 2-4 as its quieter Ive found.............But you are still on hold for flippin yonks!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks! Will call tomorrow when I'm at my mums so she can be on Lili duty! 

I found a series of books about a rag doll called Lili and her friend Pickle, a toy panda!! Couldn't resist buying one even though Lili is a few years away from appreciating it fully!!


----------



## lisaf

Lol, thats exactly the kind of thing I would do/buy Jess!


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess shes not too young!

I read to Pearl the other day.....The ones from my HV from the bookstart thingymajig and We're going on a bear hunt and Salinki Malinki - I HIGHLY recommend Slikny Malinki and Hairy McClary books, so good. And then today I read her Guess how much I love you, which Paul bought me for our first anniversary. Now our baby loves it as much as I do x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, I love Guess how much I love you! Sadly it was a thing an ex boyfriend and I had do don't feel right reading it to Lil! I've been reading her Each Peach Pear Plum. The Lili and pickle books are more interactive though! I'm having fun reading it!!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehe I just ordered Each Peach jess! I LOVED it when I was little!

Oddly I also ordered the Spike Milligan Poem book for Kids........I had that one too but lost it. I just had to have On the Ning Nang Nong nearby for when she is big enough to laugh her butt off at it!


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw Jess...2 days late but happy 2 months to little miss Lili...can't believe how fast time is flying! Not too long ago we were all preggo and Kel was the only one with the baby ha!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I also ordered Mr Magnolia... Loved it when I was little!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Marg... Can't believe how time is flying!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh god check out this video.........You might have seen it already but Ive just found it and its HILARIOUS! 

https://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/fami...lowing-her-nose-blog-41-yahoo-lifestyles.html


----------



## TySonNMe

My favorite book as Good Night Moon...I have it for Jackson but haven't read it yet...currently reading him 5-minute bedtime stories...will give it a whirl tonight though!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Ellen, that was too funny!! All those videos were cute.


----------



## Rudeollie

I Know great arent they?? Cant wait til Pearl gets to that stage! So cute!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey Caz!

Ellen, Jax is laughing now and it's sooo cute!! He was laughing last night when one of our neighbors was holding him and then when his daddy had him dancing...so funny!


----------



## Smile4me

HI ladies :)
Just checking in to see how things are going with you all.... sounds like all the babes are doing GREAT!!!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey Verna! No complaints here! How are you? Have you OV'ed yet? Any Clomid symptoms?


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen-bahaha. That video was funny! I remember my ds being scared of sneezes...I only wish he'd laughed like that after!

Suz-beautiful pics and videos! I love the fat right by Sammuel's wrist. It looks very kissable! I swear, I could eat my babies up, they're so friggin cute! I love baby fat!

Hi to everyone!!!

I can't stop thinking about dessert and sex. It's all I dream about now. lol. Shhhh! Don't tell. I feel so naughty....with both of them. I dreampt of a huge cake last night and cookies. :rofl:

Bought the swing and bouncer combo today. I can't wait to get it! I have a feeling I'll set it up and the kids will be swinging their dolls for weeks. Fun stuff. I can just see Woody and Buzz having a ride already!
 



Attached Files:







swing bouncer.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyloulou

That's a lovely stylish swing Chell! Love it! :thumbup:

I've spent £200 tonight online shopping- bits for Ben and lots for me! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Who's the shopaholic now, Lou!?! haha


----------



## babyloulou

It's terrible isn't it! :haha: I've got an urge for it now and want to keep shopping! :lol:


----------



## Onelildream

ok, I need NURSING BRA help...... Who likes their nursing bra?

What r u using, Lou?

I used to have a Medela Underwire I loved. I just maybe want to try a new one. Otherwise, it's back to Medela.
PS I got fitted....guess my 30lbs is in my boobs! I'm a 34F, and that's not even with milk yet. I feel like a friggin fruit basket; cantalopes on top, watermelon for a belly! ugh. Not looking forward to milk coming in.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow what did you buy?! Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Who me Jess? I bought a new posh changing bag, 2 tops from Mistral-online, some nappies,wipes and emollient from Boots and a new sleeping bag and some hats for Ben :haha: 

Chell- Do you mean which bras am I using? I have some Marks and Spencers nursing bras and a couple of Hotmilk ones I got on sale x p.s: that's a decent sized rack you've got on you there honey! :winkwink:


----------



## Onelildream

Ugh! I hate them this big!

Jess-what bras r u using?


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- Can't find Marks and Spencers in the states. :( Hotmilk look cute but do they look bunchy under your clothes?


----------



## babyloulou

They're not the most practical or comfortable to be honest- I much prefer the plain cotton ones I've got. They're all non wired ones too x


----------



## lisaf

Chell - I know Bravado is good for big cup sizes (especially with the small band size like yours). They get good ratings and are popular.
I got the largest one they make and I fit into it now :dohh: Probably won't fit when milk comes in...
I'm really worried about finding nursing bras to fit me.. I'm wearing an F (but am probably a G or even an H at this point) and can't find anything above an F in my band size....at this point I may have no choice but to go topless :haha:
My band size went up a little with the pregnancy... does that go down quickly?


----------



## babyloulou

My Back size went up one in pregnancy Lisa and felt like it was back down within a week or two xx


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- it will def go down. It's only ur ribs expanding to fit the uterus inside ur cage. Haha. Not sure how else to word it! I'll try bravado. Have u looked at medela?

Oh and u might have to eBay your bra! You'll def grow a cup size or more when u are engorged!


----------



## lisaf

I don't think Medela goes up to my size... its my band size that is the problem though. I think I'm a 44 right now... maybe a 42... I was a 40 before getting pregnant (I'm overweight as you guys know, but always had big ribs.. never been smaller than a 38 even when I wasn't overweight).
So I might be a 40 or a 42 G or H when my milk comes in...? Guess I'll wait and see?
I have a few sleep bras that can probably accomodate a bit of growth, but aren't good enough for going out of the house in, lol!


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah, you'll def need something more supportive to hold those girls up! Have you tried an expander before? I have one that just hooks from the one side of the bra to the other, connecting that clasps. Maybe that would extend the life of your bravado?


----------



## Onelildream

EEEEKK! Lisa-your ticker makes me nervous! under 50 days to go!


----------



## lisaf

aw crap Chell!!! I hadn't noticed :haha: Now I'm totally freaking out! :rofl:

The bravado one I got is a sports-bra style which was highly rated for comfort, but unfortunately the extender doesn't work, lol... I'll have to check out the backs on the other styles! Thanks for reminding me of that! I bought an extender but ended up not needing it since I only went up in band size the once.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lisa and Chell your pregnancies have flown by!!


----------



## lisaf

wow reeds! Less than a month to go for you!!!
When exactly did this happen? :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

reeds-yours too!!! OMGosh, our babies are coming! FREAK OUT TIME. hahaha


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Yep I am a little freaked...if all goes right I will met Gunner in about 12 days. :) 

It just seems like yesterday we was all getting BFPs and meeting up on this thread. I can't wait to join in all the baby talk.


----------



## laura6914

morning all. :wave:
Next lot of babies due soon :yipee: Will i be the only pregnant one left then :haha:

Hope everyone is well. Im EXHAUSTED. Not only is being pregnant tireing me out, Shae is teething and is waking at 4am everymorning. He just lies there talking to himself happily but is soooo loud it wakes us up :dohh:

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell I have Mothercare bras... v. comfortable!

Laura, I don't know how you're doing it! I think I would literally stop functioning if I were pg and looking after Lil!! :hugs:

We're off up to Oxford for a sleep over with my Mum. She's back from Hong Kong for 4 days!

Oh and here is my tip for the day. If your LO gets cradle cap DON'T use olive oil. It is a fungal infection and feeds off the oil. Use an anti fungal cream like caneston instead. So says my Dad, the dermatologist!


----------



## SBB

Have fun jess! 
I am off for some foof poking - and not the good kind! :( 

Luckily sammuels cradle cap cleared up really quick, it wasn't that bad though just like a little bit dry on his head. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Re the bras... 
My friend has mothercare ones, but they have no inner fabric, so when she pulls it down the whole of the top of her boob is exposed, which if they're quite big is quite a lot! 

Mine are John Lewis, and when you pull the top down, there's a layer underneath, with a hole cut for your nipple, so the rest of the boob remains covered. They are a bit more discreet. Let 'me know if that doesn't make sense and I'll post a pic! (not of my boobs in the bra, I'll find a pic online) :haha: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

i know jess i dont know how im managing either. Im ok during the day but getting et out of bed is a killer. lol. Have fun at your mums hun.

Hey Suz :wave: Glad samuels cradle cap has gone. I get my words mixed up and say cadle crap :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all just got back from a lovely morning walk down the woods and the dam and back with the oh and my 3 dogs loved it woke me up x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Caz, Laura and Margaret :hi:

Laura- you must be so tired honey :hugs: 

Right- here's some more pictures of Ben. 

First ones- dancing to Lady Gaga yesterday! I was under strict instructions to only play "cool" music by OH but Pokerface is what gets him going!!! :rofl:


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/dc085bde.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/f68e9e8b.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/716aaa33.jpg


And these are today in his snazzy Bebe Cool romper from his granddad ...


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/061eae56.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/87d3bd36.jpg


----------



## TySonNMe

I love that little yellow suit Lou...it's super cute!


----------



## Smile4me

HAPPY ST. PATRICKS DAY LADIES!!!!!

OH Suz and Lou what lovely lovely photos!!

No Margaret no ovulation yet ... at least not that I know of, I havent even bought any OPK's..... I think I just want to dtd every other day.... or do you think I should monitor I mean I know I ovulate .... as far as symptoms I don't really think so ...although dh might have a differing of opinion. I'm just trying to keep them in check although I did get upset with him because he didn't text or call me after his lunch yesterday a five hour span ha ha! He usually sends me a cute text or just a hi hows everything at home or something so I was a little emotional about it.... UH OH Clomid moods but honestly I have been very moody but just keeping them under check and working out every day and I started tanning to get a nice baseline before our trip.... I signed up for six months of tanning - watch me get pregnant this month ha!!!


----------



## laura6914

Hey lou, thanks hun. I feel so exhausted today. ive been keeping Shae off his solids with him being sick and was just getting his dinner ready and he has decided to throw up again so just going to give him his milk instead. 

Ben is sooooo cute. I LOVE pokerface. :thumbup: That romper is cool. Where is it from? 
Shae has outgrown all his 3-6 clothes. I have to go shopping pay day and get him some more. 
xx


----------



## laura6914

Smile, OH knew i was pregnant this time round before i did due to my moods. He said with all the technology in the world they should create a drug to keep pregnant womans hormones in check. :haha: I hope the mood swings are a good sign for you :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Uh oh Verna...the Clomoods!! It would be just your luck that you would get preggo after buying a membership! Well, I hope you do and hopefully they will understand and postpone your membership.


----------



## babyloulou

Laura- which romper do you want to know about? The yellow one or the fish one? 

Verna- I suffered with "Clomoods" terribly too! I hope you don't get to use your tanning sessions! :thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

just seen you havent ovd yet smile :dohh: sorry


----------



## laura6914

the fish one lou its well funky. x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey Laura! Jackson has outgrown 6 months and is currently snug in 9 months and a bit loose in 12 months clothes! He has slowed down though so hopefully the clothes I bought him for this summer will last...


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks babe but I took Clomid this month so the mood swings unfortunately are from that :( However, I am bding every other night, I just didnt really want to bother with OPK's as I know I ovulate on my own :)


----------



## laura6914

god i cant believe how quick he has grown Tyson, i hope the summer clothes do last. I have stopped buying in advance and buy when he needs new cause i was buying things that he wasnt wearing due to growing so fast. 

Its the best way vern. Just puts added pressure on doing OPKs especially if you know you OV. I think you have really a really good chance after your lap. 2 of my friends got thre BFPs the month after they had theirs done. I have everything crossed for you. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

The fish one is a Bebe Cool one Laura that my Stepdad bought him from McArthur Glen Designer Outlet. You can buy them online too although I can only see a slightly different one without a hood and no poppers down the front - https://www.littleonesclothing.co.uk/bebe-cool-little-fish-applique-sleepsuit-0-9-mths-5068-p.asp


----------



## laura6914

thanks lou, ill have a nosey in a minute. :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Lou he's so cute! Where's the yellow one from? 

Verna I bet you're gonna be looking hot with your tan soon! FX you'll be pasty and pregnant instead though :rofl: 

Laura it must be so hard being preg with shae too, I just remember the nice bits of pregnancy! 

AFM I just spent £330 on asos!!! Oh well will prob send it all back :haha: I seriously have no money! 

And my foof isn't too bad apparently... Another 2-3 months of pelvic floor exercises and it should improve more. Basically will probably never go back to normal though :cry: but they wouldn't operate til I'm done having babies... 

X x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor Suz's foof :hugs: I don't think mine will ever be the same either Suz! We had awful births so I guess it's to be expected! :shrug: :-(

The yellow one is a cheap one from M&Co- I bought it ages ago though before I even knew he was a boy, so don't know if they'd still have it x


----------



## kcw81

yuck suz hate doing pelvic-aerobics! but I hope you stick with it so your foof gets nice and healthy and strong. haha! sounds funny. 

Verna sorry about the moods, hope that means its working for nice strong eggs!

Marg Jax is a such a healthy boy!

Yay for jimmy last night he had a 6 hour and a 4 hour stretch! don't know what did it, I did cut the caffeine slightly yesterday but who knows! felt good to get a little extra rest.


----------



## Britt11

OMG Lou what a little cutie!! I just want to hug him!!!!

Verna- When we had our information session at the IVF clinic the doc said that Clomid is by far the worst fertility drug out there for side effects and moods, worse than the injections or anything else on the market. I hated that drug, I was psycho on it, I remeber trying to block in DH in his office by putting a vacuum cleaner agains the outside of the door :blush:
he was scared what I would be like pregs, but was pleasantly surprised how good my moods are

good luck, please tell me you wont have to take that drug again!!

hello to everyone else! Casey, Ellen, Suz, Jess, Sandi, Laura, Margaret, Chell, Lisa hope you are well (sorry I know I missed people)

got to run back to work

:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Cat ! haha! your poor DH! how funny is that? OMG so funny but probably not at the time!


----------



## Smile4me

ahhhh (sigh of relief) I'm not the only Crazy Clomid Clown out there ha!
I have realllllly been able to control myself thus far and I am cd13 I am just remembering that the feelings or crazy thoughts are NOT me! so far so good!
Toooo Funny putting a vacuum cleaner in front of the door... LMAO
I did find a business card amongst the many my dh gets on a daily basis and was like who's ..... and my dh was like what? and I said who is she, I found her business card... and like the psycho Clomid woman I am I looked her up on fb only to find out she's married has kids and well I will leave it at that. I know dh would NEVER do anything like that, he's just the most faithful man out there but my crazy mind played tricks on me but I totally down played it, I was like oh no I just found this card again amongst many he has daily ... I said I found it on the floor I hadnt heard her name mentioned before he just laughed and said UH OH is that the Clomid talking? I was like uhhhhh NO>>>>>> 

And hun this is the last month I promise, I had it and didnt want to waste it :)


----------



## lisaf

aww, lol... I only had one irrational mood on clomid... being pregnant? umm :blush: Thats another story altogether.
Had a tantrum last night because DH shouted from his office for me to turn the TV down :dohh: I seethed with rage, and wouldn't let myself lash out at him... and ended up with tears pouring down my face, sobbing instead :dohh:


----------



## Onelildream

Hahaha. Crazy clomid mood swings. sooo funny, you two!


----------



## kcw81

aww lisa! sorry about the rage. I hear you on that for sure, I felt like that too - soo irritable at times. but you know what, I haven't gotten too much better since preggo! having less sleep makes me a moody butthole who gets irritated easily without any hormones involved! or you know what? maybe I am secretly just a bitch! 

Verna that is kind of funny about the business card jealousy. its all so irrational but at the time you feel so lost in the strong emotion it feels real! It will pass soon and hope you can keep it in check. write on your wrist "clomid has temporarily taken over my body and mind"


----------



## lisaf

Casey - are you still BFing? My childbirth class mentioned that the hormonal stuff continues until you're done weaning.
Lack of sleep alone would make me bitchy too though, lol!


----------



## Smile4me

I should get a tatto on my hands
Clomid made me do it :haha:


----------



## kcw81

haha verna! 

yes I Am still pumping out the milk like a cow lisa and feeding by bottle. I tend to not believe that for me personally about the hormone affecting me because I honestly think its the sleep, on the days I get more sleep I have so much more patience with bob and the dog and the baby, I feel like a serene queen in comparison to the days with little sleep where I feel totally on edge and paranoid and irrationally moody!


----------



## lisaf

Casey- you know better than anyone else about what your body is doing! :)

Feeling totally sorry for myself... STILL congested from this cold... can you girls promise me that it will go away? :haha: I just have never ever had a stuffy nose for this long.. :(


----------



## kcw81

Lisa everything will go away and life will be a bucket of roses and rainbows after the baby gets here! haha. believe me?


----------



## lisaf

lol, I know better than to really believe you, but it still helps to hear... I'm in a happy bubble right now and don't mind at all living in a fantasy land! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Casey...and the birds bring me my bathrobe every morning while the mice fetch me some coffee!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol all the moods are funny! I find I can go from happy to raging in seconds! And Danny STILL doesn't know the signs and that if he did he could save himself a world of stress!! 

Sammuel had a 3HOUR NAP!!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO Marg - that hilarious hahaha I wish it were like that hahaha!

Suz - Fab! Pearl does big naps sometimes but its normally when Im sat waitin on here waking up any second.......and then shes down for hours hahaha

Well just polished off my funeral outift. How nice (!) 2.5 hr drive upto newcastle in rush hour, pumpin boobs behind the church, then cremation and a stop for food and pumpin in a service stn on the way home! What a day hey!


----------



## SBB

Doesn't sound fun Ellen :dohh: 

I finally managed to watch the video of the baby scared by the sneezing (couldn't open it yesterday, randomly my sister sent it to 'me today!) I absolutely pissed myself!!! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Suz...it was funny...especially the part where it looks like he(she?) is slapping his knee or the exersaucer.

Anyone have pet names for their baby? I call Jax Booger (he used to always have a big old booger in his nose when he was little), Boogie, or Boog. Ellen I know you call Pearlie Pig-Pog :)


----------



## SBB

I call sammuel monkey, or poo pants! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I call him little man. Ste calls him Benjarno :lol:


----------



## kcw81

haha you guys love the silly names. jimmy is silly monkey or mister needy number 1. mister needy number 2 is the dog!


----------



## kcw81

suz congrats on the 3 hour nap! hope he let you know about how long it was going to be before hand so you could get stuff done! haha


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Casey I thought u meant u call him mister needs a poo hahahaha! Number one and number twos hahahaha!

Lovin Jax Booger Marg.......And yes Pig pog or snufflepig is our gals name! When she was the bump she was jiggle!


----------



## kcw81

haha pig pog, love it!


----------



## caz & bob

you lot are so funny love the names haha x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey caz hows 5dpo treating you?? Hope u get some implantation bleeding tomorrow and a nice BFP in 9days or so xxx


----------



## SBB

i've just bought most of the books you guys were talking about yesterday!! I read him Peepo today and he loved it! Was staring and smiling at me the whole time! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

How sweet Suz xxx Earlier I was peelin spuds in the kitchen with pearl and was dancing to the Wiz Khalifa Black and Yellow song and she was in awe at my dancing............. I told her its ok, she has my rythem not daddys hahaha

Check this joke out I got today frm mama mio. Had me roaring and its so silly!


A woman brought a very limp duck into a veterinary surgeon. As she laid her pet on the table, the vet pulled out his stethoscope and listened to the bird's chest.
After a moment or two, the vet shook his head and sadly said, &#8216;I'm sorry, your duck, Cuddles, has passed away.&#8217; The distressed woman wailed, &#8216;Are you sure?&#8217;
&#8216;Yes, I am sure. Your duck is dead,&#8217; replied the vet.
&#8216;How can you be so sure?&#8217; she protested. &#8216;I mean you haven't done any testing on him or anything. He might just be in a coma or something.&#8217;
The vet rolled his eyes, turned around and left the room. He returned a few minutes later with a black Labrador Retriever. As the duck's owner looked on in amazement, the dog stood on his hind legs, put his front paws on the examination table and sniffed the duck from top to bottom. He then looked up at the vet with sad eyes and shook his head.
The vet patted the dog on the head and took it out of the room. A few minutes later he returned with a cat. The cat jumped on the table and also delicately sniffed the bird from head to foot. The cat sat back on its haunches, shook its head, meowed softly and strolled out of the room.
The vet looked at the woman and said, &#8216;I'm sorry, but as I said, this is most definitely, 100% certifiably, a dead duck.&#8217;The vet turned to his computer terminal, hit a few keys and produced a bill, which he handed to the woman.The duck's owner, still in shock, took the bill. &#8216;$150!&#8217; she cried, &#8216;$150 just to tell me my duck is dead!&#8217; The vet shrugged, &#8216;I'm sorry. If you had just taken my word for it, the bill would have been $20, but with the Lab Report and the Cat Scan, it's now $150.&#8217;


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Its good isnt it?? Hehehe x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: that is a good one Ellen!

As for pet names, we call Lili, Lili bug, Liliput and bonsai!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

:lol: very good Ellen!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm just watching the news about our local murder! So sad! A young girl called Jia Ashton has been murdered near the school where i work in some woods that we used to camp in as teenagers. She was walking home from work at Thorntons- they haven't caught the killer yet! There are some wankers in this world :nope:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Lou that is horrendous! There are some horrid horrid sickos out there.......A young life snatched away just like that. Her poor parents! x


----------



## SBB

:( x x x


----------



## babyloulou

She was 24 and married. She lived two streets away from my mum. You might have seen it on the news- it's all over the national news too. A pretty Chinese girl. She was a forecast analyst working as a graduate for Thorntons. Her husband is a local music teacher - poor fella :cry:


----------



## Rudeollie

Just saw it online Lou............She was super pretty. God bless her and her family xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Sad about the girl.

Nice joke, Ellen. I love clean humor!

AFM I'm screaming at my Wii that totally broke for no reason. It just won't turn on...tried to fix it, nothing works. I HATE re-buying things!


----------



## babyloulou

After reading a bit more just now it appears the man they have had in custody for the last 2days for questioning (although to be fair he has just been released without charge) is her husband! :nope: I withhold my previous sympathy for him for now!!


----------



## SBB

Just horrible lou :cry: 

Crappy wii chell! Kick it :)

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Sick people in the world!


----------



## lisaf

Wow, what a sick world :(

(loved the duck joke though)

Chell - you can probably get the Wii repaired.. often cheaper than buying new, but not nearly as fast!


----------



## kcw81

Aww man it was too hyped up, the joke, cuz I started on the end page and people were saying they liked your joke ellen then I finally read it and groan! haha.

watching the news can be a mistake lou. there's never anything talked about that makes you happy!


----------



## Onelildream

Ladies, happy news; my wii is now magically working! Yay! Sad news; my very close aunt de-friended me on FB. What the crap?! She's been trying to break me for months though, swearing about my mom and I publicly, knowing I am the only one on her FB that it could hurt... Ugh.


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :wave: 

Chell- :hugs: Why is your Aunt being so nasty? :-(


----------



## monalisa81

Hi ladies,
I'm back with one more question :blush:
This is my first cycle of clomid. (100 mg days 4-8)
Today is CD 24 and yesterday I had a bad headache for hours, couldn't eat dinner, tried to eat some cake but had nausea and threw up. This morning I took a FRER and it was BFN.
Did any of you had nausea and threw up while taking clomid? this is so frustrating. Any thoughts? :flower:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Lisa- I had awful side effects on Clomid. I had a lot of hot flashes, mood swings, headaches and a lot of nausea (I was never sick though). The side effects of Clomid are almost identical to pregnancy symptoms due to the hormones in them- it's very frustrating :hugs: Have you had a positive opk since you last posted? How are your temperatures? X


----------



## monalisa81

Actually I got a positive OPK this morning and my temps were high for the last 3 days. 
FF said CD 20 was O day with dotted lines, but today I had a temp fall and the dotted lines are gone now. :(
DH was really excited when I had nausea. I couldn't tell him that I don't even know if I O'ed. This is hard. 

My chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31baf6


----------



## SBB

I was very lucky and didn't get side effects other than headaches. It's fairly common to have a temp drop after ov so fingers crossed it'll be back up tomorrow :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I would say you are going to ovulate tomorrow. The positive opk (which usually appears 24-48 hours before ov) and a temp drop both suggest that. Most women get a temperature dip the day or two before ovulation. (you can see one on your chart from last month) If I was you I would assume you are super fertile now (I got nauseous around ovulation on Clomid too) and get :sex: Obviously your temps will have to rise in the next few days to confirm ov. Good luck- I know it's incredibly frustrating. Come back and let us know if your temps go up xxxx


----------



## SBB

But you also often ov on the drop and with that opk this morning I'd :sex: again today! 
Eta: Lou just said that much better than me :haha: 

X x x


----------



## monalisa81

Thanks ladies,
I thought if I haven't O'ed 10 days after the last pill then it meant clomid didnt work for me. Hmm.. maybe I really am just O'ing today or tomorrow. Well that's something. So I should have some BD'ing. :)
I'll let you know in a few days! Thanks ladies it means a lot :flower:


----------



## SBB

Sammuel woke at 6am this morning, wide awake.... I kept falling back to sleep cos I was so tired, then he started shouting at me! So I fed him again and we went back to sleep from 7-1030! :D much better mood now! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- Ben did exactly the same thing! He didn't even settle down to sleep until midnight and then was up at 2:30 until 3:30- then he slept until just after 6 and wouldn't settle again! He was alternating between smiling and screaming!! :dohh: I gave in at 7:30 and got up. He then fell asleep at 9 and is still asleep now! Little bugger- I'm knackered!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Rudeollie said:


> Hahahaha Casey I thought u meant u call him mister needs a poo hahahaha! Number one and number twos hahahaha!
> 
> Lovin Jax Booger Marg.......And yes Pig pog or snufflepig is our gals name! When she was the bump she was jiggle!

LoL...just Booger not Jax Booger. :rofl:

Morning ladies!


----------



## SBB

Oh no you should have gone back to bed!! :dohh:

X x x


----------



## SBB

Morning marg! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He usually only sleeps for 20 mins or so at a time so I didn't think there was any point! :dohh: He's still asleep now! Looks like he's doing a 3 hour stretch to make up for this morning! :dohh:

Morning Margaret :hi:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good am going my oh bils 50th tonight woopp x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Ladies...just wanted to let you know that Cami updated in April thread she is in labor...I haven't heard from her so I am not sure what is going on. But apparently they broke her water around midnight. Praying all is well for her and Caleb


----------



## Onelildream

Cami- we love u girly! Hope all goes well/went well. Hope Caleb is just fine!


----------



## SBB

Good luck cami! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just got a text from her....Caleb's hr is up and down and she asked that we pray for them both. Hopefully she will keep me updated as much as possible so I can update you all as well.


----------



## kcw81

hope all goes well cami!

hi ladies, hope everyone is good today. my dad emailed me and wants to come visit for 6 days and 5 nights in a couple weeks. yikes! more visitors for me to fret about. woe is me strike up the violins.


----------



## TySonNMe

Cami, hope everything goes well! I'll be thinking about you and baby Caleb!

Casey...my father drives me nuts...luckily he only stays for a few hours when he does visit.


----------



## kcw81

damn you are lucky! you all are lucky with visitors that don't come from out of town and have to stay at your house and ride around in your back pocket for a week.


----------



## caz & bob

aw good luck cami fx you both will be fine x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Cami :hugs: xx


----------



## Onelildream

Reeds- confused. She hasn't delivered yet? Eek! Hopefully soon, right?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck Cami!

Monalisa, my last and successful round of Clomid I ovulated a week late! I also had raging headaches. Sending you :dust:

Well the consultant was lovely. He's not too worried about Lili being little. He's told me to try a dairy free diet for a week and see of that improves the reflux. Sometimes banies are lactose intolerent. Going to stop the Gaviscon and formula for that time too. If it doesn't help then she will be put on Domperidone and ranitadene until we go for the next appt in 6 weeks. 

UKers have you bought your Euromillions tickets?!! :)


----------



## kcw81

how sad for you to have to quit dairy jess! no more milk and cheese and ice cream! I love dairy, especially being a veggie its my protein source. but maybe it will help lili and thats what matters!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No she hasn't delievered yet....she is pushing now. So anytime now!! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know tell me about it! Living in a veggie house hold cheese is fairly standard! Bur whatever is best for Lili! Bizarrely because of the way my brain works I have been ravenous today all because I _have_ to cut things out!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I hope it works for Lili Jess! I was worried they would tell me to cut out dairy when Ben's reflux started- it's literally all I eat! It's hard being a veggie and having no dairy! X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Worst thing is my mum gave me a giant toblerone this morning and I can't eat it!!! :hissy: doesn't help that Joe is eating it in front of me!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Good luck Cami! Hope he arrives safely honey xxx

AFM just back from the 9hr visit up north to the funeral......Paul was so sad bless him. But he loved showing pigpog off to the family who've not seen her yet.

He's off out now for some wake type drinks with his dad and bro and BIL. So Im gonna chill out and catch up on my tv......Oooh laa laa True Blood boys here I come! x

Jess - U are stronger than me honey cos I wouldve beaten paul with the toblerone before I let him eat it hahaha x


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, Jess! That sucks! I was just trying to talk myself out of making brownies, but I don't think I can. I NEEEEEEEEEEED them


----------



## babyloulou

I don't mean to make you feel worse Jess but i'm just about to have a spicy veggie pizza from the takeaway (with their special garlic bread with cheese tomato and jalepenos on it)! Yummy!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:cry: I've just had a lovely big dinner, but feel so hungry!! I just want chocolate!! :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Caleb is here....I will let Cami update the rest when she is ready. :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hurray!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations Cami!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## kcw81

jess I feel for you hun with the dairy. I hope that you find that it helps lilli, but then again, if it doesn't help lilli, thenit is something else and you could go back to dairy. did they say to avoid soy too? that can be hard for baby to digest too sometimes.


----------



## kcw81

Hey ever since I increased jimmy's bottle size from 100 mls to 120 mls he has been spitting up tons more and so I am at a bit of a loss because I increased it so that he wouldn't wake early from his naps hungry like he was doing, he would wake up and do hunger cues and be fussy till I fed him, and he always eats the whole damn bottle and acts like he wants even more, but now he is spitting up like never before, like it defo is too much for his belly. I wonder what the solution is? maybe he just needs time to grow his belly a little bigger and for now I have to feed him more often?? or is it dairy or somesuch thing in my diet?

YAY cami!!!! lets hear the story!

Ellen sorry you had to be at a funeral all day and sorry for paulie. But glad that pearly pig got to meet lots of family. thats a silver lining if I ever heard one. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Ellen :hugs:

Yay for Cami!! Congratulations! :dance:

Ben has all of sudden gone back to constant feeding with no sleeping!! He's been on the boob all day! God I hope this growth spurt doesn't last long :cry:


----------



## Onelildream

Yippee, Cami!!!! Congrats! So exciting...More babies! Woohoo!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! Congratulations Cami! :) :hugs: 

UKers, anyone watching Comic Relief... I'm finding it a lot harder to watch all the VTs this year. Getting all emotional!

I just heard some very sad news... my sisters' 12 year old friend was hit by a bus and died yesterday... She got out of the car to run across the road to the dance studio and was hit... :cry: My sisters were in the studio when it happened. They are so upset poor things. Thankfully they didn't witness it. Just makes me feel sick thinking about it. Imagine watching your daughter get out of the car to be hit by a bus... I just can't imagine... So sad... :(


----------



## kcw81

thats awful jess..


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess I just read about the girl on the news.............Im so sorry. Its such a tragedy! And Im with u over the Comic Relief thing.............I was sobbing along with David Tennant! Ive just donated £30 to try save some of those babies that were with jack Dee!

Casey. Im not sure over Jimmys feeds.......Pearl went through a stage of doing this and some one recommended a larger teat on the bottle. It worked, but Im not sure why cos I was SURE she'd spew more out afters!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, try winding a few times during the feed. I find it can help with Lili. The more they take the more air they take too, especially when your bottle feeding.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rudeollie said:


> Jess I just read about the girl on the news.............Im so sorry. Its such a tragedy!

It's so much for 11 year olds to deal with. One of my sisters was sent home from school at 9am this morning cos she was so upset. I just don't know how kids that young deal with something like that. As a big sister all you want to do is protect them from being sad or upset, but this is on another level... :(


----------



## Rudeollie

It is Jess I totally understand how helpless u will feel but hopefully the school will provide some support for pupils and friends.............I think the best thing is to just try get them to talk, not bottle anything up. Its so hard tho, at 11 you think u know it all but when reality hits it hits bloody hard xxx


----------



## kcw81

aww jess! thats so sad - I hope you can just be there to listen to your sisters and call them lots to check on them.

sorry but winding means burping right?


----------



## SBB

Jess that's just so awful :cry: I just can't imagine how her family or friends will get over that :( 

I gave up dairy for a week when Sam had colic, didn't make a difference though... It was hard! 

Congratulations cami! 

Casey I don't know what to suggest re jimmy spitting up.. Sorry. 

Ellen :hugs: 

Chell send me some cookies if you made them! ;) 

My sisters bday we went to wagamamas. We went same time last yr I remember I didnt drink cos I thought I might be pregnant, had v faint +ve hpts. But it was a chemical... Had almost forgotten that it just reminded me tonight! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

ellen so you used a 3+ months nipple from Dr browns before pearly turned 3 + months? maybe I will try that, I have some on hand.


----------



## Peach Blossom

yeah, winding is burping. :)


----------



## SBB

Yep winding is 
burping x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Suz


----------



## SBB

Thanks jess. It's fine I wasn't really sad about it at the time (or now) my period came bang on time so I didn't feel like I'd lost anything, just got my hopes up more than anything I guess... But I knew something wasn't right and hey the next month I got duffed up!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh suz honey Im sorry xxx Look what u got to take to wagamamas this time round tho hey?? You a wagamama and a chutchy sammuel! x

Yep Casey Ive moved her onto 3mth teats and she loves it! The night feed ie 5am is done in a few minutes! x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh and this couple came in with a pram and sat on our table, and she was smiling at Sammuel and asked how old. I said 11 weeks and she said 'i thought you were going to say 6 months he's huge!!' :rofl:
Her bub was 2 weeks and 8lbs at birth, he was tiny!! I can't believe Sammuel was ever that small... Weird!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili is 7lbs 7oz today! :rofl: That 2 week old is bigger than her!


----------



## Rudeollie

Ha! Suz thats what peeps said over pearl today.............Shes so long and big she fills the carrycot so everyone presumes she is a lot older than she actually is!

Funny moment during the funeral svc which made Paul laugh (he needed it!) Pearl was doing her usual kick ups but bashing the foot cover of the carrycot, kept doing it again and again and again and then.........let off the HUGEST trump! Honestly everyone heard and almost laughed.


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- sorry. I hate the term chemical. Def still hurts and is just as much a loss. Mine is coming up soon; Easter. It's so sad to remember but u def don't want to forget.

Jess- wow. That's awful. How is ur sis, r u able to talk to her often? She prob needs lots of comfort. So sad for that poor mother that witnessed that. I could not even imagine. :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Think both sisters are struggling to come to terms with it all. I'll see them on Sunday and told them they can call me anytime if they want to talk. Poor things.


----------



## camishantel

goodmorning ladies.... 
Caleb is here... born yesterday March 18th at 1:26 pm... 7lbs8oz 20.5inches long... after 18 hours of labor and not even 20min of pushing total... he is a grunter and finally feeding today he was so tired yesterday that he just would do a few sucks and back to sleep..
 



Attached Files:







2011-03-18 18.03.14.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1









2011-03-18 19.38.39.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1









2011-03-18 22.14.18.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congratulations Cami! He's beautiful! xx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww congratulations Cami. He's gorgeous! :hugs: A good weight for 3 weeks early too! :thumbup: xxx

Jess- your poor sisters! I hope they're ok xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Congratulations Cami!! Caleb is beautiful!

Jess, so sorry to hear about the little girl...that is so very heartbreaking!


----------



## Britt11

oh my gosh, Caleb is gorgeous!!!! :thumbup::baby:
thanks for updating us Cami. How do you feel?
:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies,
I need your help with something. I am not sure if its hormones or mother's instincts but I have had some serious doubts on the name we picked for our little girl. Dont get me long I still absolutely love it but I worry if she will get made fun of or picked on for it and if she will grow up one day to hate it. I have had these reservations for awhile but I made the mistake of telling DH yesterday that my dad absolutey hated it and thought someone might call her Pipe for short. Now he thinks I have changed my mind because of what my dad said and he flipped out this morning and said he is not welcome in our house anymore ect... He is mad that we have been calling her "Piper" for 5 weeks now and now I am changing my mind.
I told him it does not have anything to do with my dad or picking a cool name for our daughter, I need to protect her and provide a good life.

For those of you who forget the name we choose was:

*Piper Yvonne Marie* (last name is with an R)

the other problem is not a lot of other names appeal to me and if I do like it DH hates it. He refuses to discuss other names right now and is acting like a child.

as an FYI, the other name I like right now is

*Carys* (pronounced Care iss)

please give me your honest thoughts and advice. I know names are much different in the UK than over here, but I would still love to get some advice

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Congrats Cami!!

Had an odd dream last night! Basically I'd had my baby and I was cuddling up to my breast for an hour or so and suddenly remembered I was supposed to be nursing him. Well as soon as I remembered this, my nipple got long and hard and was basically the size of a 5 year olds finger and just as stiff.. maybe a little more floppy like it had a bone in it but wasn't attached to anything in my breast. I had a really difficult time getting it into his mouth and he wasn't latching the way I saw on the videos etc. I was really frustrated! So bizarre though, lol!
(and I know the reason I was dreaming my nipples were so long was because of the nursing video that showed an animated recreation of what happens inside the baby's mouth and DH and I were both shocked at how long the nipple got sucked into the mouth :rofl:)

On the advice front - I keep waking up in pain... mostly when the dog is pinning me down in one position at night (he's 13lbs so its not his weight, just that he keeps me from moving). But last night I woke up with horrible back pain, my pelvis has been flaring up too :( I don't think Buster can sleep in our bed anymore... :( Anything else you guys can suggest?
My feet keep swelling too.. not drastically just a bit, but my toes tingle. I keep them up but it still seems to take a day or so for the swelling to go down. I've been to the doctor while this was happening and blood pressure was fine so they're not worried about preeclampsia or anything.


----------



## lisaf

Cat - Names are a big deal. Its perfectly normal to wonder and worry if you're picking the right name. If you are having serious doubts, then you really should consider other names. I can understand DH getting upset if he had his heart set on that name, was totally thinking of her as Piper and now you want to change it. Sure, he can be upset, but after an initial reaction, he needs to calm down and listen to your worries. He can't get mad at your dad because if you truly loved the name, whatever your dad said wouldn't bug you. (that being said, make sure what your dad said isn't affecting you more than it should... make sure you kind of see his point and aren't just upset by his opinion etc).

Point out to DH that it is MUCH easier to change her name now than after she's here!! :)
Maybe also decide that the next name you pick won't be a 'sure thing' until she's here. That way you both have room to change your minds... there are couples who love a name, then their child is born and either they don't think it suits her, or they suddenly realize that while the name is adorable, its not something they can really imagine calling their child. Thats one of the reasons DH and I are waiting to stick to a name for sure... I have a feeling once we see him, we'll feel really good with our name choice and it will just be right, and we won't be worrying so much. People also don't usually criticize the name once the baby is here and already named.

Being teased is always a possibility.. sure, avoid any major pitfalls like naming your child Drew if your last name is Peacock (say it together, lol!). Lisa isn't that easy to make fun of, but when my brother's friends all danced around me chanting 'making a lisa-wisa pie' I still cried like it was the worst insult in the world... I even switched to being called Beth as a teen since I thought that was better (turns out its easier to make fun of :rofl:)
With all the unusual names these days, I don't think being teased for having an unusual name is going to be as much of an issue as it would have been when we were kids.

I like Carys too.. the only 'problem' with it is that it will be mispronounced a lot unless its popular where she lives.
Me and DH's criteria for names:
Easy to spell
Easy to pronounce (poor child is going to have to pronounce and spell his last name his whole life... no need to saddle him with a first name thats an issue too, lol! My maiden name was hard to pronounce/spell too so I was always grateful my first name was a no-brainer)
Headline test - Will sound appropriate no matter what job the child has (supreme court justice Banjo Tennessee? Not likely, lol!)

Other than that, I want to make sure its a name I can see myself calling my child.. both with love, in anger etc (need a name thats good for shouting at the kid :haha:)

(whew, I'm chatty this morning, lol! sorry its so long!!!)


----------



## Britt11

thanks Lisa, you have such good avice. YOu are right DH will get over it and I am not saying I'm changing my mind for sure but I have to make the right choice for my daughter.

have you guys decided on a name or are you still split on it too?

the other name someone suggested to me and I dont mind is Sienna....
what do you think of that one?

cheers


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well i had a good night last night at my bils 50th party i was drunk woke up this morning zero hangover wooppp awwww cami hes lovely hun well done x x x


----------



## lisaf

I like Sienna too

DH and I are nowhere near settled on a name...
I did get him to agree that if the first name is his choice, the middle name is my choice and vice versa.

I still like Spencer Matthew, but I don't think DH will agree to it
He likes James Rudy or Logan Rudy (but wants Logan Matthew, lol)
We both still like Collin

When he's had a few glasses of wine, he wants to name our son Matthew, same as him hehee


----------



## lisaf

Its a little hard to type with a kitty on your chest :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/104303.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: thats a big cat Lisa x x x


----------



## lisaf

lol yup... not even our biggest... our shy black cat is HUGE (and not fat, just large build).

The funnier part to me is how my boobs are NOT dwarfed at all by the big cat :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

ha ha Lisa thats hilarious, big kitty :rofl: do your cats act different towards you since you have been preggers?

I really like Spencer, Logan and Collin...sorry not James, that was more our generation or even 10-20 years prior. I know Logan is popular but its super cute. Glad i'm not the only one having difficulties with names


----------



## lisaf

James is apparently still quite popular... its #18 in the US I think. Besides, lots of nicknames for James :)
I prefer Spencer since its less popular, but we'll probably end up with Logan to be honest, lol! Which is like #7 in popularity :dohh: Oh well... it has family significance, my DH loves it and told me when we'd only been dating 2 months that I better be ok with naming our first son Logan since thats what he always wanted to name a son.

The cat in the picture is the only one acting different towards me.. very clingy, but not towards DH (she was his cat originally and warmed up to me slowly).. she's indifferent to him but is a little obsessive about me, hanging around, nuzzling, staring etc.
Even my dog is clueless though hehehe


----------



## babyloulou

We've got a James on here! Caseys baby is called James- although she calls him Jimmy xx


----------



## Britt11

sorry:dohh: I didnt realize the name had gained popularity again.
I do like Jimmy though :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

well said i didn't have a hangover its hit me now i feel so ill x x x


----------



## Britt11

ha ha Caz, feel better sweets
hope you had one for me last night


----------



## Onelildream

Cat- I think Piper is a good name. Easy to say and easy to spell. My name was always pronounced wrong tho, but I don't remember ever caring. And I got teased a ton on my name, how skinny I was...and a slew of other things. Hate to break it to you, but she will be teased over something regardless of her name or height or stature. It's just how kids are. My daughter has a huge scar from plastic surgery on her face. Kids ask about it an tease her all of the time; she has never let it bother her. She just states the facts and says this is who I am. Your daughter will be strong enough to do and say the same if u always remind her how special and wonderful she is. A name won't stop her. I do think Carys might be commonly mispronounced, but like I said, that never bothered me. Do what u like and want, and your child will grow in to her name. :)

Cami- congrats! What a sweet baby boy! He is just precious! You have me so excited for our little guy to come now!

Naptime! I'm beat! Spent the morning with all of my hubby's family. Whew!


----------



## babyloulou

Well girls Ben is asleep!! Got him down in his mosesbasket for 10:30 instead of the usual 1am!! Assuming he stays asleep of course.... :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Well done lou!!! :happydance: we went out and left sammuel with my mum for 1.5hours. He slept the whole time, no doubt he'll be up all night now! I'm shattered been out all day... 

Cami congratulations!! He's gorgeous! :hugs: hope you're both doing well... 

Cat I still love the name piper... I like Sienna too and carys but I agree that will be pronounced wrong. It really irritates me when people call me Susan when my name is Suzanne! 
My advice would be to give the baby a nickname, ie kitten. Mine was baby Jesus. I never ever called him sammuel. I think it's then easier to have other options as you haven't associated the name with the bump so much. 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

SBB said:


> Well done lou!!! :happydance: we went out and left sammuel with my mum for 1.5hours. He slept the whole time, no doubt he'll be up all night now! I'm shattered been out all day...
> 
> Cami congratulations!! He's gorgeous! :hugs: hope you're both doing well...
> 
> Cat I still love the name piper... I like Sienna too and carys but I agree that will be pronounced wrong. It really irritates me when people call me Susan when my name is Suzanne!
> My advice would be to give the baby a nickname, ie kitten. Mine was baby Jesus. I never ever called him sammuel. I think it's then easier to have other options as you haven't associated the name with the bump so much.
> 
> X x x

ohhhh that is great advice, I think that is what we will do, not call her by name Kitten is cute.
thanks for the advice ladies and Chell you are so right about the kids. I wonder why kids are so darn mean? oh well, I am sure she will be a tough little girl.
I think what we will do is leave it alone for awhile, my top 3 picks are:

Sienna
Piper
Carys

I will see what DH comes up with and then we will name her when she is born :hugs: I have to say Sienna with our last name sounds like a movie star so beautiful, I may be leaning towards that one now

glad the babes are having naps!
Chell, how are you feeling?
I cant believe how big I am, like sprouted in 3.5 weeks. I went from people saying really you are 5 months?? you dont look it to "wow how many weeks is she due in" :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

afternoon/evening ladies! been busy with the old baby grind today and dh has been online so I haven't got on. he is now down for a nap and I am going to prepare some salads for dinner. I always eat huge spinach salads every night, I put like a thousand different veggies in it and feta and olives and its delish! 

Lou I hope Ben stays down! good job getting him down early!

Suz i was the same as you, not calling the thing in my belly anything till he came out (well I guess you sort of had a name for yours!) but for some reason I just could not associate reality with the thing inside me to a real persons name you know? so I couldnt even fake it and call him different names for a try. it actually felt weird calling him his name when he came out for a while, but now it feels fine. I call him silly more than anything though. 

Yeah I know James is pretty common of a name but I don't care, I didn't want anything crazy or unique for a boy, just wanted him to have an old school name and hopefully he keeps it as jimmy.

Caz hope you feel better hun!

Chell, that sounds very tiring hanging with the inlaws, get some rest!


----------



## babyloulou

Bump picture time Cat..... :winkwink:


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I used to love spinach salad! Used to take one to work every day with quorn (veggie protein) in! But I totally went off spinach when i was pregnant and haven't got back onto it yet! Maybe I should give it a try again- I like it with chopped pickled gherkins in! Yummy! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Mmmm that salad sounds amazing! Yummy... Love spinach, and feta :) 
I have eaten shit all day and I hate doing that. 

Definitely bump pic time cat!! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Cat- so fun when u grow like that and it's obvious u are preg, not just a question in people's mind. I am pretty tired all the time and could go for a nap at the drop of a hat, but other than that, this preg has been bliss. I am not even too heavy feeling. It's pretty great. I want to do it again! ... Just not sure I can get preg while BFing.


----------



## kcw81

Lou lou you should try spinach again its the best! I love it. thats funny you went off it though, pregnancy does the weirdest things to our cravings. 

Yeah cat pic time!


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls!

Well I had a busy day, running around returning stuff and going out to buy things still on my registry. Got a lot of things, but it cost a bunch :( And stupidly, to get the 10% discount from applying for a store credit card, I had to put it all on the card. It was a decent savings so I did it, but I added more debt at the same time :dohh:

So one of the gifts I was given was a few items from Sears. They gave me a gift receipt. So I went to return it and it wasn't working. The girl had to call in a supervisor for help. Well I wasn't able to return the stuff!!! Something was funky with the gift receipts, it came up in their system as already returned. The barcodes on the gift receipts also did not match the items even though the item descriptions matched. They wouldn't even take the stuff back for store credit (unworn clothes still tagged and on hanger, unused boppy pillow, unused boppy pillow cover). In my opinion that was a REALLY dumb customer service choice.. I'm about to have a freaking kid I will have to clothe for the next 18 years.. you really want to lose me as a customer?

Possible things that happened:
The person who gave me the gifts got mixed up and gave me the wrong gift receipts (unlikely since the item descriptions matched).
The cashier who rang up the gift-giver made some kind of mistake and re-rang everything but the original gift receipts got voided in the process (unlikely since the barcodes were different).
And lastly, this person maybe had these gifts leftover from when they had their baby, and went out and bought the same items from Sears, then returned them and gave me the gift receipts (most likely explanation). What bugs me about this is that they went to such lengths to make it SEEM like they bought me new gifts.. I dont' care if you're regifting, but don't give me gift receipts I can't even use!!! I was totally embarrassed in the store, there was a line of like 20 people by the time they tried everything to figure out what was wrong and it looked like I was trying to scam them somehow :(
Sadly this is an item that I ALREADY have... I was given a used one by a friend and can't return that either, obviously. I already have spare boppy covers and don't like the pattern on the one they gave me.. the onesies are fine, great brand, but I already have wayyyyy too many 0-3month sizes :(


----------



## natanataly

Hi everyone, PLEASEEEEEEEE helpppp! I am in deppression for about 6 months, me and my husband want baby but no result yet. I have irregular cycles and i dont even know whether i ovulate or not! i started to use opk's this month and started to test on day 14 of my cycle untill now. this is my 35th day of my cycle. on day 18 i had positive opk then on day 19 i had negative and on day 20 again positive opk and i though i ovulates on day 21 becasue i had the symptomes. Then i continued to test after day 20 and they were negative but starting day 27 untill now its my day 35 it shows positive opks but negative htp. PLEASEEEE HELLPPPP WHATS GOING ONN


----------



## lisaf

natanataly said:


> Hi everyone, PLEASEEEEEEEE helpppp! I am in deppression for about 6 months, me and my husband want baby but no result yet. I have irregular cycles and i dont even know whether i ovulate or not! i started to use opk's this month and started to test on day 14 of my cycle untill now. this is my 35th day of my cycle. on day 18 i had positive opk then on day 19 i had negative and on day 20 again positive opk and i though i ovulates on day 21 becasue i had the symptomes. Then i continued to test after day 20 and they were negative but starting day 27 untill now its my day 35 it shows positive opks but negative htp. PLEASEEEE HELLPPPP WHATS GOING ONN

Sorry, not sure what is going on. I know sometimes an OPK will be positive when an HPT is. But I've also heard some girls get positive OPKs when its time for your period to come. You're 14 days after ovulation now so your period or bfp should be coming soon.
If you're not pregnant, I'd recommend charting your basal body temp next cycle too, that along with OPKs will give you a very good idea of if/when you are ovulating.


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- poor girl. I'm so sorry. Hubs and I were sad for you. I hate when u feel screwed by your friends! It's totally fine to regift, but don't give me voided gift receipts and make me feel like I can return them! Soooo crappy. Sorry u were embarrassed. That sucks. :( hugs.


----------



## Onelildream

Nat- I agree with Lisa. Sometimes opks are unreliable. Charting ur temps have worked very well for a lot of girls. I never got too excited about it or opks bc I knew I was ovulating. So I don't really have a lot of experience, but have u gone to see a dr or specialist? They can help u run some easy blood work an make sure everything is where it should be as far as levels go.


----------



## lisaf

Chell - I feel bad assuming they regifted and did that gift receipt thing on purpose. But I just don't know what else it could be. I'd hate to waste their gift if thats not what happened... (like if it was a store error somehow) but just don't want to even try calling them. I can only guess that they thought their trick with the gift receipts would have worked and allowed me to actually return the items. If they knew it wouldn't work, they wouldn't have done it just for the appearance of having bought me new items, you know?

I'm trying to think of creative uses for a 2nd boppy pillow... can't come up with much, lol! Might sell it on craigslist but thats such a pain for a small item... wish I knew someone else expecting who wanted one..
hey... any of you US girls want a boppy pillow with an extra slipcover? :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- would they give u store credit if u went in without a gift receipt? I can't imagine any other scenarios that could have been the case.


----------



## lisaf

nope! they said they don't even do store credit unless you have a receipt! 
Stupidity on their part for sure!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good fresh this morning think i have got thrush just used some cream carnt wait for my sunday roast x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Afternoon Girls! Hope everyone is well!?!?

Firstly congrats Cami - He is just gorgeous! Well done u! xxx

Been out shopping all day, got a great haul of spring/summery clothes. Lots of nice peaches and creams and khaki colours. So at least I now have something to wear for the christening next weekend!

Lou - Did ben sleep well again?? Hope so!

Caz - Ouch Thrush is nasty,............I got in while pregnant. Hope the cream helps if not the pessary stuff is FAB!


----------



## kcw81

lisa I have 2 boppys and they totally come in handy! you can use them to prop up baby on the couch or anywhere in the house asnd its nice not havnig to carry it from one part of the house to the other all the time! I user both all day long in diff rooms! I swear 2 come in handy - keep it!


----------



## lisaf

but my house is tiny!! its like 200feet from the back of the baby's nursery to the living room....


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Caz sorry you've got thrush - horrid! :( 

Ellen good on the shopping, glad you got something for the christening. 

Lisa could you just sell it on eBay? 

Hey casey :wave: 

Man Sammuel is sleeping soooo much today! He woke early then slept 9-1130, then Danny took him to his parents and he slept for 2 hours 12.45-3.00 then he came home and fed about 7 and has been asleep since!! WTF?!?! He never does this... Must be growing! 

I had to leave him for 5 hours today :cry: I went to london and Danny took him to his parents, I was very upset to leave him but ok after a couple of hours. He was good for Danny which I was pleased about! Man my boobs were enormous after 5 hours though!!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I bet they were so big suz! ouch! that must have been weird not being near him so long!sounds like he is getting good rest today suz, Jimmy has been the same. He slept thru the night for the first time last night! from 1020pm all the way to frickin 7am!! and today he has been taking naps normally, I thought he wouldnt be tired at all but he still needs naps. oh boy!


----------



## SBB

Wow you lucky cow!!!! So jealous! &#58667;&#58667;

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Girls, I had to ask DH to help me get baby's clothes together for washing because I was too overwhelmed... we are ONLY washing the hand-me-downs or the new stuff that is 3month size or smaller.
We have filled our front-loader with 1 load of whites, we have at least 2 more NOT including sheets... and have a full load of darks... 
now SOME of these are hand-me-downs in bigger sizes... but I think I officially have TOO MANY baby clothes :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- believe me you can never have too many clothes! Not the basics anyway! Vests, sleepsuits etc... (onesies I think you call them!) especially if you have a refluxy baby!!!! :lol: 

I am so jealous of you girls getting sleep and time for yourselves! Ben has been on the boob ALL day for a change!! And still won't take a bottle!! :shrug:

He has a manky eye that I've been having to clean with cool boiled water the last couple of days- but now today we've noticed he has a crusty ear on the same side too and the poor thing has been scratching at the side of his head all day! Another trip to the doctors I think :cry:


----------



## lisaf

:( have you tried using breastmilk on the eye? I keep hearing it works wonders. Ditto for the ear issue....


----------



## babyloulou

I've heard about people doing that on the weepy eyes Lisa but I didn't dare! :rofl: I just kept imagining his eye swelling up and closing and explaining to the doctor that I'd squirted milk in his eye because I read it on the internet :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

PMSL!! yeah, I'd worry about that too, hehehe... but I've heard it from TONS of moms... I'd probably want to try it on a rash or something before squirting it in the eye, lol!


----------



## kcw81

hey lou, jimmy had a crusty eye a couple weeks ago and it was a blocked tear duct which happens often I guess and we just washed it and it went away eventually. hope bennys eye is harmless just like that and nothing going on with his ear!! poor thing! sorry he has been such the needy boob addict too! I can't wait till he takes a bottle - it will free you up a lot.

Lisa we were the same way, LOADS of 2 nd hand clothes like 3 laundry baskets full and DH handled the washing and sorting of it all into drawers.I couldn't handle it, it was too much. hope yours does the same. if he does a crap job of sorting it you can fix that later. anyway you honestly will notknow how you really want the clothe organized till after the baby is here and you will see what works best for you to have close at hand and further down in the bottom drawers. so for now, just shove the clean clothes in the drawers and you can worry about them later, all that matters is they are clean and you at least know where the onesies and socks and hats are located.


----------



## lisaf

lol, good point about the sorting. I have a neat-freak friend who has a young baby who has offered to come and help me get organized so I may be able to take advantage of her expertise and energy to get this stuff done.
If my DH did it, he wouldn't know one type of clothing from another.

It was SO adorable though.. he was tripping out on how small the socks were :haha: Just so nice to see guys have the same reaction to all the 'itty bitty' clothes that we women have!! :)

We've been making lots of jokes about head-size though.. DH has a HUGE head and so does my dad, so we're pretty sure our kid will be big-headed too. I realized that the hat I bought at Gap was for 3-6 months but we're joking it should work just fine for the take-home outfit!


----------



## lisaf

I'm SOOO tired of writing thank you notes... now I'm GLAD I had small baby showers :rofl: I just feel like a moron whenever I write a thank you note!


----------



## kcw81

god thank you notes are a drag! good to get them out of the way though right? yeah your DH is cute about marveling at the small itty bitty sockies. I like that aspect, seeing our men sort of soften up at the baby stuff. you will die when you see the two of them together - its so weird I stare at jimmy all day long so much so I don't really see him but when DH holds him I get this diffeent view, a different perspective and he looks so tiny and helpless and to see your guy holding your little guy is just so cute.


----------



## lisaf

wow, I'm sure I'll be coming back in a few months telling you how right you were, lol!

We folded the laundry and put it away.... it took us an hour to fold 2 loads of whites (there is another load of sheets and maybe another load of towels, and a whole other load of dark clothes)

I already have 21 onesies in 0-3m size
about 12-15 in newborn sizes
7 newborn wrap-around shirts with long sleeves and scratch cuffs
7 3m size sleeper thingies


there was a whole stack of things that I put in a pile to donate because they were from 30 years ago or were just too girly... I can't even tell you all the stuff we have... we're both totally overwhelmed.. I just want to sit on the floor and pout and have someone come rescue me and help me sort it all! :(


----------



## TySonNMe

Good morning everyone!


----------



## SBB

Morning marg! How are you? And the gorgeous Jackson? 

Well sammuel made up for his sleeps yesterday by barely sleeping last night :( 

Lou how is Ben?

We are going to baby massage and then maybe to matalan as sammuel seems to be short of clothes now! 

If we shorten his name do you prefer Sammi / Sammy 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I'm fine Suz and Jackson is doing great! I hope Sammuel will sleep for you tonight. I find that Jackson sleeps a little better most nights when he's been kept up before bed. But I also read somewhere that sleep breeds sleep or that babies sleep better at night when they take good naps during the day.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: everyone. Haven't caught up on the weekend chatter yet, but will do. 

Suz, we call my brother Sammy... and I call him mule too (joke name play on the end of Samuel!)

Lili is really out of sorts... not sure if I should call the HV or Dr or something... for the last few days she's really not been feeding well. When she does cry for food she only sucks on the bottle for a few minutes before giving up and either pushing out of her mouth or going to sleep... She seems to be fairly alert, but really isn't eating properly... took 2 hours to do 3oz last night... what do you think? Am I being neurotic?!


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess pearl goes through stages like this and is in fact on one at the mo............He 6oz feeds are lastin 2+hrs and shes just messing with the teat all the time. She never cries along with it tho............Give them a call but I think it'll just be "one of those things" as they say. Perhaps see how she goes tomorrow and try get as much into her as and when she wants it today u know??

Hows Ben lou??

Suz, my pref on the names is the sammy with a y not an i. The i one seems a bit feminine to me as I know a Samantha who spelt it that way xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Poor Ben... my sister's baby had an eye infection and did squirt breastmilk in to it! Seemed to work! 

Thanks Ellen, just wanted to check that I shouldn't be doing something about it! I don't want to call the HV unnecessarily, but at the same time I don't want to be a bad mum and not do anything if something needs to be done! Perhaps she doesn't like my milk without all the chocolate, cheese and milk! :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm dont no what dpo i am ha xx xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Jess it could well be that its not sweet enough for her..............Kinda liek if I had a cup of tea without sugar in...........it puts me RIGHT off hahaha!

Right Ive searched the net but cant find any examples so Im turning to u girls. Anyone got a template of resignantion while on mat leave??? I cant find one that covers it and incs paying back some cash etc.


----------



## TySonNMe

Jess, Jackson does that too...he's not been eating a whole lot...last week was guzzling away 6-7oz a feed and this weekend he's drinking only 4oz. :shrug::shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

With her weight issues Jess I would say yes to ringing the docs. Better to be safe than sorry xx

Suz- Sammy definitely. Sammi looks like a female spelling of the name x

Morning Margaret xx

Ben is fine so far today. He slept well last night after he'd finally stopped his evening screaming! :lol: I went out without him for the first time this morning. Only for an hour to go to the Osteopath- it felt so, so weird!! My MIL stayed with him- he was fine x


----------



## babyloulou

I'll have a look if ive got anything in my old files for you Ellen xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Yay, I hope Ben is on the up and up now! No more screaming or stressed out mommy!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have switched her to a faster teat which seems to have helped a bit... although of course she has just vomited it all back up again... typical!


----------



## babyloulou

The HV has just been here and shes told me to do the same with Ben and try a faster teat to get him to take a bottle. She says most bottle feeding problems are usually the baby hating the teat you're using! X

Results from todays visit are- Ben now weighs 12lb 3oz and is 57.5 cm long (at 6 weeks and 1 day) xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! Good going Ben!! Send some of those growing vibes this way would Ta?! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Grow grow grow :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh good idea...we had just switched Jax to size 2 nipples last week or two weeks ago...I have a few size 3s so we'll give it a go this week.


----------



## kcw81

Good healthy growing ben, way to go mom! 

Marg that is weird that he went down in his feeds! maybe he is watching his figure now for swimsuit season haha.

Suz, Sammy not sammi! Sammi is a girl! I like Sammy a lot

Jess I wonder what is up with lilli, it seems she should be so hungry you know, I don't know why she would be not interested in feeding but I am glad a bigger nipple helped.

Hey guys I have read all about flat head syndrome right and I know its caused by laying them on their backs so much, and I know about the importance of tummy time, which I do 3 times a day like they suggest, but really, I have to lay jimmy down a lot while I am pumping and for his naps and I hate to see this but he is getting a flat head! The doc recommended tummy time and laying them facing you the opposite way while you change them etc but really how do you avoid it until they can lift their own heads? I am aa little worried since he is only less then 3 months still and he is going to have to continue laying on his head for awhile to come now.

PS Ellen thanks for the advice on level 2 nipples - they helped a little with the spitting up! xxoo


----------



## lisaf

Hey Casey - Not sure if this is totally recommended, but the reviews on it for helping with flat head are GREAT
https://www.amazon.com/Boppy-Noggin...ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1300729230&sr=8-1
I'm sure its fine if he's supervised like when you put him down to pump etc... not something I'd stick in the carseat or for naps etc but for when they're within your line of vision or in a swing etc, might be worth a shot?


----------



## kcw81

THANKS Lisa! I just bought two! looks really helpful, exactly what I am looking for. I was wishing I had a bunch of babysized memory foam rectangles to lay him on around the house for his head, but this is perf!


----------



## kcw81

I have an off topic question for the UKers here - really stupid but for those of you who watched the harry potter movies, I was wondering if you feel that listening to the actors speech is annoyingly slow for you, like they are enunciating really deliberately and you feel annoyed because its like they are talking to a two year old. I just realized today that watching those movies and watching like, a regular made for adults british film, the dialect is so much more sped up that I have to use subtitles in the adult movies. just curious!


----------



## lisaf

Lol awesome! You'll have to let me know if they work! 
The reviews indicate they're not a waste of money, but its always better to hear from someone you know :)


----------



## lisaf

lol, good Harry potter question Casey! (I always wonder in movies with accents how 'bad' the accents are to native speakers too)

Got my own OT question... is it extremely lazy of me to buy socks online? :rofl: I just want simple white socks for wearing in tennis shoes. We only have a Kmart in town which sucks and I don't want to settle for what is at the grocery store and am still so steaming mad at Sears I dont' want to set foot in there, lol!


----------



## lisaf

(PS... and why do they always display socks with the foot on its tip-toes?)


----------



## kcw81

if you can get cheap or free shipping I am a HUGE proponent of online shopping! I never leave the house anymore so thank goodness for online shopping. I say yes!


----------



## SBB

Def order online Lisa! 

Re Harry potter yes its annoyingly slow! And the pauses are too long from what I remember... The later ones I think may be slighty better? 

Well done on the weigh in lou!! 

Jess I'd call just to be on the safe side as she's small, maybe tomorrow if no improvement... 

Erm what else was there?! We are running out of clothes, had loads of small stuff but not much bigger stuff. Need to go shopping! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I buy EVERYTHING online mainly through Kidstart to get cash back!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Eeeeeeeeeeeek! Just emailed and posted my resignation in! Scary! Hahaha!


----------



## SBB

Woohoo!!

X x x


----------



## kcw81

awesome ellen! bet that feels good!


----------



## babyloulou

Hope you've all had a nice evening girls- sorry I've not been on- we're in cluster feeding hell again here!! :haha: Bens been on the boob since 4pm without any naps or breaks! He's finally just conked out! I'm exhausted! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Well done Ellen! :thumbup: Xxx


----------



## kcw81

aww lou man I bet you are totally tired. how are you managing?? do you drink coffee or what? I bet Ste totally appreciates everything you are doing, and benny too, you deserve a gold medal and a week off!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies...well looks like we will get our boy next monday. We are all set to be in at 8am to have a 20min NST then a amino and while waiting for the results we will have a hour long NST. Fx he is ready. I am. LOL 

Here is apic of him today along with a bump pics


----------



## babyloulou

So exciting Sandi!! I bet you can't wait!! :happydance: Can't wait for the next Clomid baby! :thumbup: xx

Casey- OH thinks I'm a saint!! :rofl: Mainly because he doesn't have to do much I think! :rofl: He's not missed a full nights sleep yet!! Lucky bugger! :rolleyes:

I'm just sort of zombie-ing my way through it to be honest! I've given up on thinking he'll ever have a routine and regular naps- he's just too damn greedy! If he does ever do it then I guess it'll be a bonus! It explains why he weighed in at 12lb 3oz today at only 6wks+1 day old!! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

wow Sandi! Exciting/scary (scary because I think I'm next? how the hell did that happen!!)

Girls.. I know many of you lost your libidos with pregnancy, but I never really had much of one... between burning out during TTC, then paranoia during the first trimester, then my pelvic pain during the 2nd trimester, we never really got back in the swing of things. We've had sex 2x this pregnancy and I'm feeling bad. Its so easy to just not have sex and takes mental energy for me to even consider it. I figure if I get back into the swing of things it will become easier for me, so I was all set to try having sex again, then he got a cold sore that wouldn't go away... then we both got sick.... 
Next thing you know our child will be here and it will have been a year since we had sex or something! :( I dont' want that!

Sooooo... my reason for bringing this up is that he's taking a nap right now (stupid lazy boy stays up late playing video games, then naps after work so he can stay up late again :dohh:) .. I'm supposed to wake him up in 15-20 minutes and I'm thinking of jumping him... need courage!! help!!

also, bump is bigger and last time I felt yucky from the pressure.. any positions to recommend? Is doggy style my only choice now? :haha:


----------



## lisaf

oh, and is it really sad that I'm thinking of spraying the carpet stain with my spray before seducing DH, since it will probably have perfect time to soak in and work on the stain while we're busy? :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL Lisa. I find that I can put a pillow under my butt and we can do it that way. Otherwise doggy it is...I haven't figured out any other! GOOD LUCK.


----------



## lisaf

lol, well we did succeed, but it was pretty darned uncomfortable for me. :( We'll have to try something else next time.
(for the record I tried being on top... wouldn't have been so uncomfortable except that DH has a belly as big as mine :rofl:)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Your braver than me...my hips say hell no when I even think about being on top. We can also do it spooning style. Its not too painful


----------



## lisaf

lol, well it was darned akward and far from sexy to get into position... and I got a major cramp when I tried to climb off him, :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

oh man lisa, sounds like a real blast you had! haha well at least DH got some and you can both sort of check it off the list and you are good for another few months! I think after the baby you will find it much easier without the heavy belly, and you can definitely fit it in after the baby gets here when he is napping. it don't be a year after I promise, just make a point to do it once your vag heals up! its actually kind of nice to get back together in the sack after so long of pregnancy and healing. 

Sandi, can't wait for monday! are you so excited or what? thats kind of nice that its known and scheduled so you know when exactly to expect it.

Lou lou you are a fricking saint. Ste is so lucky! 

I have a question, My husband is going to Bend, the town 3 hours from here for the weekend April 1st to be with his buddies. His parents actually live there, this is the inlaws I am always complaining about coming here. anyway, there is an option of him taking Jimmy with him and dropping him at their house for the weekend. It would be friday night through sunday afternoon I would be without a baby. The inlaws are dying to see him again and this would save another visit out to stay with us, and I could stay here and clean and take the dog out and sleep. I am nervous about him being with others for so long and that they might make him weird or something but I am not too worried that they would drop him or anything. I think they just might mess up our routine I have him on and I would have to retrain him. also I would probably miss him. but what do you think?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lisa at this point everything we do is sexy!! HAHAHA yeah right. 

Casey I am very excited and nervous and afraid of labor. LOL 

As far as letting little Jimmy go for a whole weekend I don't know that I could so soon...its tough when its 3 hours away but I am sure you could use the rest and some time to yourself. WIll they try to follow your schedule with him?


----------



## kcw81

Yes they could follow the routine I lay out for them and I could send all my breast milk storage in a cooler and our portable crib etc. they could have all the tools they need. the benefit I see is for me to get rest and clean the house and spend time with my dog, AND it would help buy me a month of not having them come stay here. the downside is I do not know how I would handle it since I have not been apart from him that long.


----------



## kcw81

Sandi I forgot to say, so this will be C section on monday right? how long does this operation last?


----------



## lisaf

wow, hmm, I don't even know if I could advise that or not. There are a lot of plus-sides to doing it, but it would be up to you if you can be ok with it. Are you going back to work sometime? If so, you might miss any time you don't get with him. If not, it could be a great break to recharge your batteries. 

I think it would be a lot easier if it was only 2 days, 1 night etc...


----------



## SBB

Morning girls... 

Lou I agree you're a saint! I'm sure it will get better :hugs: 
You could try only allowing him on the boob for say 20 mins at a time. The problem is it will take him quite a while to learn that and until he does he'll be screaming! I never had the willpower to do that :dohh: but sammuel has got better on his own (most of the time) 

Lisa well done for dtd!!! 

Sandi I love the middle bump pic! Can't wait for him to arrive :yipee: 

Any news from cami? 

Casey I couldn't leave sammuel that long, I'd constantly be worrying what they were doing with him and if he was ok! Even if he was with my mum let alone the inlaws!! But it would be lovely to get a weekend off... I don't know Hun what's your instinct on what to do? Could you go and stay there too or is that too hideous?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! 

Had a rubbish sleep- Ben is very unsettled. :dohh:

Suz- I'm not sure he'd accept me cutting the boob down?? He is SO hungry at the moment. I'll give it another couple of days and see if he settles down- it might just ne a growth spurt!?!

How's Sammuel doing these days? What's his sleep like? Can you PM me your address so I can send you the tens machine xx

Casey- I'm not sure whether you should do it or not. It's hard for me to say as I couldn't yet but then Ben is a month younger than Jimmy. I think it's entirely your choice- not down to what anyone else would do. If you feel ok with it then do it! :thumbup: If you're not 100% sure before he goes though you may find it more stressful than restful!! Xx


----------



## SBB

I agree Casey it doesn't matter what anyone else would do! If you're comfortable with it do it... 

Lou sorry I'll pm you my address :dohh: 

He's not sleeping well, awake every 2 hours and he Wales every morning at 5-5.30 and cries! I think he has tummy pains because a big poo normally follows! Because we feed lying down in the night he doesn't get winded, but even if I sit up he is so sleepy he won't burp anyway when I wind him :shrug: 
I am hoping he starts to go longer soon cos I'm knackered!! 

Re cutting the boob time down, it was just something myW suggested when he was taking well over an hour to feed. She said 20 mins and he'll have to work harder to get it all out in that time. Not convinced it would work to be honest!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hmm all I can imagine happening is that I'll take him off and he'll think "hey i'm still hungry" and then cry until back on the boob! Can they "learn" to feed quicker at 6wks old by withdrawing the boob do you reckon?? It just sounds the recipe to an angry baby to me! :shrug: And even less sleep! :rofl:

Sounds like Ben and Sammuel are in sync at the moment! Ben woke every 2 hours last night- even after an hour after one feed (he usually always does at least 3 hours!) He then woke at 6 - he will usually feed in bed with me and doze back off but this morning he just cried and screamed until he was bright red so I was forced to get up with him!! His nappy has been absolutely full of poo yesterday and today too like Sammuel- so much that it's leaked both mornings!! :shock: And he also can no longer bring wind up! :shrug: :shrug: Do you think they've got some secret "awkward baby" pact going on????


----------



## TySonNMe

Bravo to all you breastfeeding mommies!! I know it's so hard in the beginning and wanted to give you encouragement and kudos for sticking with it!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww thanks Margaret :hugs: What's your breastfeeding schedule like these days? X


----------



## SBB

They deinitely have a pact!! Yeh I didn't think he'd learn to take more milk quickly that way so I never did it... May just be something my MW made up! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I pump 4 times a day...that pump is like a ball and chain that follows me everywhere!! LoL It only takes about 15 minutes for the whole process but I get so lazy sometimes, especially on the weekends.


----------



## babyloulou

I feed a million times a day Margaret!! :rofl: :rofl:

Question for you girls- do you ever leave the babies to cry at all?? I can't get Ben to nap EVER!! He just cries til you pick him up!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

I do Lou...not for long though and only if he isn't wailing. If he is wailing, I go straight to him. If he is just whining, I let him whine until he falls asleep...usually no more than 10 minutes. I didn't let him cry at all though until 13 weeks. When he is not tired, I don't let him cry for very long either.


----------



## SBB

Sammuel does the same. I've not tried leaving him really to cry it out. He is tired now though so if he whinges I might put him in the cot and see what happens! 

You can try it by leaving him crying for say 3 mins, then pick up, settle, put down... Each time or each day add on a minute and see what happens :shrug: 

Casey does it and I think we all know she has the best routine!!! 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
sorry about my negative post but I wanted to tell someone.
Speaking of inlaws I had it out with my father-in-law, he is a shovanistic, self righteous pric! Cant stand him and he had the nerve to tell DH that he thought I was putting down his home city and rude about that. like what the f??
Just to give you some history, I am the breadwinner in the family, DH is not working at all right now and I work insane hours as you guys know, plus I am finishing some courses, plus I shop for all the groceries, plus I clean the house, make meals AND I'm 6.5 months pregnant!! His dad came for a few days and expected me to cater on him as well, gave me sh#t for having his dinner out an hour later than he would have liked it and never asked how I was doing or offered to help. When I asked him how his dinner was one night, he said "edible". Anyway, I have had my limit and DH is sticking up for this a-hole. I went to my parents last night (they think I should leave my husband lol) and DH said I was being a spoiled brat this morning. Anyway, I may tell him to go stay somewhere else for a few days- I cant take it and I am so angry with him, I cant even look at him.
Of course he thinks its my fault and its just hormones.

sorry ladies, needed a vent :cry: 
I will keep you posted.

hope everyone is well
:hugs:


----------



## SBB

And lou sammuel has only just started napping! And not every day... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Cat :hugs: that is so ridiculous. I think he needs to have a serious think about what you do and what he doesn't do... So unfair :( 
When the baby comes he needs to look after you big time. Does he know that? You need him washing, cooking, cleaning while you look after kitten. 
I really feel for you having to argue about stuff when you're pregnant and hormonal. I'm not suggesting your hormones are to blame in the slightest for what's going on, just that it's harder to deal with things when you're pregnant! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

thanks Suz, I really appreciate it :hugs:
I think my hormones are actually partially to blame for it, only in the fact that I am so angry I cant get over this and that is not like me- I usually cant hold a grudge against anyone for more than 5 mins :haha:
I doubt that DH will help me when the baby comes tbh. He has his own medical issues going on and blames that for not doing stuff to help me. That being said he has renovated our house but that seems to be the only thing he can do.
he definitely needs to smarten up and grow up or this marriage isnt going to last I'm afraid. Also that is the last time his dad or parents will be staying in my home (which I bought soley on my own)- next time if they care to visit my hubby or the baby they need to stay at a hotel (which is literally 4 minutes away)

thanks for your advice again Suz, I do hope it gets better. DH is dropping his dad off at the airport and I have a feeling its WWIII when he gets home.
on a positive note Kitten is kicking and squiggling up a storm, she is so cute and active this morning. I hope she doesnt detect her mommy's sadness

:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh cat sweetie xxx That SUCKS! He cant behave that way, pregnant or not! Like Suz said, u will need him 24/7 soon so he needs to buck his ideas up............Easier said than done I know tho xxx

Lou - I can kinda tell now what Pearls cries mean so know whether to leave her or go to her. Ive used the EASY (Eat, Activity, Sleep, You time) approach to it all and it seems to work, but probablly only cos she does feed well, and Im sure thats only cos its booby bottles! If she cries in between this stages I know its tummy ache or something out of sorts.........

AFM, big thanks for all the good luck vibes u sent for Pauls interviews last week..............We need some more of it next month if u dont mind as he's got to stage 2 interviews!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They say he is young, enthusiastic and has a real flare for testing, just the sort of new blood they want for IBM! So FX its the same stpry nxt month and then they offer super big bucks hahaha xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw Hun :hugs: how awful for you. I guess you just need to stand your ground, you are not in the wrong and your FIL sounds like such a prick! WTF is wrong with people?! I would definitely make him stay in a hotel next time, if you even allow him to see his grandchild at all! 

Does your DH know that you'll leave him if things don't change? What about getting some councelling? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Cat- I agree with the others. As much as I don't like to encourage relationship breakdowns I would say you have to nip this in the bud now before the baby is born! If not you risk him turning into his Dad (sounds like he already agrees with him!) I would think asking him to leave for a few days might be a good way forward honey. Give him time to realise it is not just hormones and that he needs to have a serious think about the dynamics in your relationship- it will only get a million times worse when Kitten arrives otherwise! :nope:

P.S: his Dad sounds like a complete and utter tosser!!! What a f*cking sexist tool!


----------



## babyloulou

As for the napping thing I really wouldn't mind him only sleeping on me until he is big enough for proper naps but I am really starting to struggle because of my cocyx :-( It is getting worse and worse from sitting and feeding him for hours on end- never mind then sitting for another hour while he naps!! :cry: The Osteopath reckons it _might_ have been knocked out of line during the birth and it might need operating on :cry: It is so, so painful now by late afternoon!! I can't lie down with him on the bed instead though because he just cries if he's not upright! He's not even being sick anymore so I can't blame the reflux!


----------



## SBB

That's rubbish lou :( when will you know if it needs operating? Do you just have to see if it gets better/worse?

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yay well done Paul!!! So our TK Twatts trip is on then?! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

wish I had baby advice :hugs:

Cat - have to agree with everyone else... you need more support, period. If he's not up to physically supporting you, he needs to be up to it mentally. A guest staying with someone who is 6.5 months pregnant who is working over 40 hours a week has NO RIGHT to demand food and should be damned grateful for whatever you do for them. Shoot, if I had a friend/family member staying with me in those circumstances, they would be begging to cook ME dinner. DH needs to get on board with the change in circumstances. 
I do recommend counseling though, that would cut through the 'its just hormones' BS


Not sure if I told you girls that my dad is coming to visit a few weeks after the birth and I talked my mom into waiting until 2 weeks after. DH was worried that my mom would come down right when he's born, be all up in our faces and that he'd lose time with his baby when he takes time off work etc.
Well my mom mentioned that I told my dad to come 2 weeks after the birth :dohh: (I have no memory of what I told him to be honest! :haha:). Well he's planning on a long weekend to visit me and the baby. Apparently he wants to drop my brother off at my mom's so he doesn't have to pay for another hotel room while he's visiting me. I'm sure my dad can also use the break from caretaking for my brother.

What bothers me is that nobody is considering that my brother might like to meet his nephew! My dad wants to drop him off, get a break, save some money, then pick him back up again and bring him home. Its really bothering me :( Just because he's disabled doesn't mean his feelings don't matter!
(I totally understand my dad needing a break, possibly wanting to meet his grandson under stress-free circumstances etc... just not sure this is the appropriate way to do things)


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- I'm so sorry. I fractured my coccyx with my two babies. It takes up to 6 months to heal. Very annoying. I hope it corrects itself. Surgery sounds painful.

Cat- it sounds like your FIL is a mega jerk. Maybe you need to sit down with hubs and calmly talk about your feelings. Communication is key to a happy relationship, and it seems like hubs is deprived of that. I think having a conversation that is not accusatory or demeaning would help ur hubs understand your feelings. Just try to let the facts speak and not your emotions. Once u have a spouse, his primary responsibility should be to stand behind you and strengthen you. He def should not ne backing up his dad nor should he be taking advantage of you in any way. The primary responsibility of a mother is to nurture her children. For a husband he should be providing for the family's needs. Obviously there are exceptions in family circumstances, but for the most part, I firmly believe that. Your responsibility is to make sure your little one is happy and secure. If DH cannot accept that, he is failing as a husband. My personal opinion is that some serious changes have to be made before the little one arrives, or things will just get worse and you guys will get more distant. I am so sorry. I really hope he makes an effort to save your marriage, bc right now he just sounds like he is working hard to destroy what you have/did have together. Hugs.

Afm- I have a scan tomorrow. :) hopefully my placenta has moved! Maybe they can se how big this guy is! I can't believe I only have about 4 more appointments before Connor will be here! Maybe tonight we can get the wardrobe set up. :) last night we cleared out his room and took stuff to the thrift store. Getting excited!


----------



## lisaf

fx'd for placenta moving Chell!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Suz xx 

Lou, Im sorry your back is so screwed. I hope it doesnt come down to an op.....You are so strong to continue with the demands of BF'ing while u are feeling like that! I have a duff back and luckily its not snapped since Ive had Pearl but if it had I know I couldnt have coped with BF.......or expressing for that matter!

Lisa - I dont know what to suggest ref your bro.....I can see your dads side but then again you dont want to leave your bro out. Tough one!

OMG Pearls doin a mega poo in her vibe chair. It stinks and her lil face is all "Mummy help me!"


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, its hard because we're all so far away location-wise... I'd have my mom bring my brother for half of her visit, but how would my brother get back to my dad's house etc?
Even if my mom brought my brother for her whole visit, they have to work out how to get my brother back up to my dad's.... UGH

LOL Ellen @ Pearl's face! My friend calls her baby swing the 'poop machine' because all she has to do is put her daughter in there and she starts pooping away :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Lisa thats what this chair is fondly known as.............Honestly that was her worst poo to date! It was a leaker but man alive it was huge and really really smelt!


----------



## lisaf

I thought BF poops didn't smell :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- maybe ur bro can come out a few weeks later? How far dothey live?


----------



## kcw81

hi everyone! thanks for the replies regarding my dillemma on whether I could leave jimmy with the inlaws for two nights. still deciding, not going to tell them a thing about it unless we do decide to do it. chell or Kel or Marg, have any of you dropped your kid with the grandparents when they were still really newborns for a night or two? I wouldn't want to go there Suz since I hate it there and I need to be home with my pump!

Lou lou, I suggest just giving it a go with letting ben cry. its worth a try right? you need to rest your back and you know Ben might sleep quite soundly on his own once he gets used to it. I think we all know by now what the baby's different cries mean, if its a full blown wail nonstop then you go see what is wrong, maybe trapped wind or wet diaper, etc, but if its just sort of crying weakly and I know he has been fully fed, diapered, and is swaddled tightly, I let it go for 10-15 mins and he usually dozes off after that for a good 1 hour to 1.5 hours. I do as Ellen does, full feed, activity time, nap time. in that order. and it does help that we give full feeds so we know they are good to go. anyway if you are seeing that Benny stops his crying as soon as you go get him everytime it seems that maybe there was not much wrong and he just needs to cry it out a little longer. Jimmy cries almost every single time for the naps, once the mobile stops the music on his crib he whines or cries a bit, then he is zonked. 

Chell hope your placenta has moved hun for the scan!

Ellen more good luck vibes sent from me to you guys for paulies interviews! how'd they take your Resig?

Cat your FIL is an asshole!! "edible" hmph! and I don't understand how your DH can be like that, I don't understand how you are with a guy that wouldn't help you out at all while you do EVERYTHING! thats not fair! you deserve help. maybe you are wrong and he will pitch in?

Lisa tell your dad you want your bro to meet your nephew! he will just have to get his "break" from your bro some other time. this is a time for everyone to enjoy your baby.


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Casey- the thing is though Ben never just cries weakly! He screams and cries proper tears and goes purple! Every time! :haha: He also has not been interested in activity this week at all! He's gone off everything again- he gets upset with the swing, the playmat, everything!!! He doesn't really like cuddles either at the moment like he did before! He's either feeding or screaming!! In hoping it's just a growth phase!! :shrug:

Ellen- yay congrats to Paul!! :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

kc- I'm not sure if you want to hear this, but here's the honest truth... I dropped my dd off at gma and gpa's for the first time when she was 4 mo old. We went on a 5 day cruise, and were gone for 7 days total. I was so excited to go. However, I worried about my baby. I knew she would be fine, I knew she would be ok when we got home, but my body totally betrayed me. 1, I wasn't able to pump very easily, so I lost my milk supply by the end of the week, and 2, I got a horrible ulcer. I guess I was more worried than I thought! I was the sickest I have ever been, totally had to crawl to the infirmary and thought I was going to die! It was worse than labor or anything I had ever felt. With that being said, it is only a few days...you will be home...you can get some stuff done... but even if you think you won't miss him, I'm sure you will, albeit even subconsciously. I seriously thought I was fine without her, until the ulcer that proved me wrong! Do I think you will get an ulcer??? Prob very unlikely! I think things will be just fine. When reunited with my dd, she was fine. It did throw off our routine, and she was TOTALLY spoiled with being held almost the whole time, so it screwed up a lot that way, and she was pretty scared I'd leave her again, so she'd have crying fits when I left the room, but she really was fine after a few weeks of re-adjusting.

Ok, totally honest, maybe too much info, but there you go. That was my experience. Now would I do it again? or to my other children? absolutely. A break is never a bad idea.


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- I am bewildered with your situation. I just feel so bad for you. I never have anything to say. I just want you to know my heart goes out to you. You are such a strong woman. I am so sorry you are having things so rough, and sooooo sorry Sweet Ben isn't able to settle. HUGS X 10!


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies, just popping on for a moment but I will be back. Have read through all of your comments, thank you SOOOO much :friends:your comments are amazing and have been very helpful. Wow such wize women on this thread. Yes I agree, we need counselling, I need opinions from an outside source so DH sees that its not just me. I fully believe at this point he will not help me with the house and baby when she comes and I will be left to do everything, you are right that is a diaster waiting to happen.
Havent seen him since this morning but I will let you know when I do- not sure I can talk to him today, still so darn mad!
Lou, I had to post your comment, OMG that made me giggle :rofl: I absolutely love your expressions in the UK, priceless!! :)
thanks again ladies, I will be back later and read up on your updates



babyloulou said:


> Cat- I agree with the others. As much as I don't like to encourage relationship breakdowns I would say you have to nip this in the bud now before the baby is born! If not you risk him turning into his Dad (sounds like he already agrees with him!) I would think asking him to leave for a few days might be a good way forward honey. Give him time to realise it is not just hormones and that he needs to have a serious think about the dynamics in your relationship- it will only get a million times worse when Kitten arrives otherwise! :nope:
> 
> P.S: his Dad sounds like a complete and utter tosser!!! What a f*cking sexist tool!


----------



## kcw81

Lou I don't know what to say! if he is going purple then definitely too mean to leave him like that! poor little guy! funny how anything strange or unexplainable is a "growth spurt" haha. lets hope he goes right back to liking the swing and such. I can't believe he ain't even two months yet and is 12 pounds!

Chell, UGH! I am sorry about your experience with the ulcer! sounds horrible! what a nightmare for you! Geez and getting your baby re-adjusted taking a few weeks sounds like a pain in the butt. course my thing is only 2 nights - and they are 3 hours away and I exclusively pump already so shouldnt have a milk supply prob - but you are right, the grandma is going to try and hold him practically the whole time. those granparents sure like to do that don't they? I believe that this thing I would do is almost more for her benefit than mine, so she can get her fix. she needs to see our baby like every month and if I dont do this she will be coming out here asap. hmmm. if I could cut it to one night maybe...


----------



## lisaf

Chell - my dad lives over 10 hours away from me.. my mom lives 5 hours.
I really really feel for my dad on needing a break... he didn't say thats why he's dropping my brother off, but I know its a huge strain on him and his marriage. This was supposed to be their retirement, their lives together and instead its all about my brother and his body and mind degrading.

Casey - what if you go pick up the baby after a day? 
And I do have to ask... are you SURE this will eliminate a trip down to see the baby? What if she still comes?


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-I'm sorry hun. Maybe you could express your feelings to your dad. Just let him know what you feel, cause maybe he is thinking of you, not himself. Maybe he is trying to make things (what he might feel to be) "less stressful" ???

KC- I would def let gma do her thing and have the experience, but I am pretty sure he will be cottled! I am much like you letting baby cry, or walk away for naps, and let them play without being held, and that was majorly upsetting when gma ruined all my hard work getting my baby to not be so dependant. If I were in your situation, I would try for one night for your first time and work up to longer intervals, but that's just me. I just wasn't a huge fan of "starting over"


----------



## kcw81

I know you feel for your dad and you are so nice to think of others but this is about the baby and it would be nice for your bro to see the baby when he is a tiny little thing. your dad can get a break the next time!

thanks chell for the advice. thinking and thinking about it.


----------



## SBB

Lisa that's a tough one re your brother, if your dad does want a break I don't really blame him as it must be tough! But he may be thinking about what's best/easiest for you straight after birth. Just talk to him! 

Cat good luck honey :hugs:

Lou Hun :( poor bennie I don't know what to suggest! I knew sammuel was tired earlier and he was properly screaming and crying so couldn't leave him to cry. He eventually went to sleep on me and we had a nap together :haha: 
Could he be teething? Sammuel is very grizzly and dribbly and I think he's teething. 
I wish you could get some sleep!! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, I haven't left Jackson overnight yet...I don't think I could do it yet. I'd rather wait until he was a bit older and more settled into a routine. Right now, we're experimenting with solids and I want to do it myself pretty much. I have let my mom take him overnight while I was in the same house sleeping though, but that's totally different.


----------



## babyloulou

Can they start teething at 6 weeks?


----------



## lisaf

Thanks girls, I guess I'll try to talk to my dad about it. You're right, Chell & Suz.. he may be trying to make it less stressful for me. And truly, it might be stressful for me to have my brother here, but it would only be a couple of days, and its not like he can just come later.... my dad hasn't been down to visit me here since 2004!! :( (mostly because he has my brother now and traveling with him is a lot more difficult)


----------



## caz & bob

girls i have just done a zumba work out dvd and i am tierd now it hard my legs are killing x x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Can they start teething at 6 weeks?

Yes they can do, they can start teething a long time before they actually get teeth! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

okay lisa I change my vote then, I didn't know having the bro might make a little more stress for you. I want you to be the happy one here, you and baby are most important! you can't go around trying to please everyone when you are a brand new momma! lisa and baby are #1. your brother can see the baby in lots of your pictures on facebook and later when you have things a little more settled and your dad wants to come out again.


----------



## caz & bob

my niece bby has just got her 1st tooth she only nearly 4 month x x x


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I just don't expect my dad to come out here more than once a year, IF that.
DH and I don't want to travel up there for a while with the baby, so my brother might not see this kid until he's walking and talking, you know?

I know I need to care for myself and keep myself stress free, but I think I can put up with some stress here and there as long as its short-lived, and wont happen again for a while.

Hmmmmmmm... maybe... just maybe, my dad can come down first for a few days... my mom can plan her trip here to overlap by 1 day, so my brother can be here for 1 day to see the baby etc then go back with my dad! I might suggest that to them so they can all plan their time off accordingly! 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-there ya go! Sounds great!

OMGosh, I'm getting too fat that I cannot zip my Uggs up and shove my pants in them by myself. That's so pathetic! haha

Feeling so sick for a friend; her 2 yr old was at Grandma's for dinner and grandma and the pot of boiling pasta and water collided with her baby. She's in the pediatric burn unit and has severe burns to her arms and legs. THANK HEAVEN she did not get any on her face or torso. Those burns can be fatal in children. Prayers needed on her behalf. :( So sobering and horrible. I cannot imagine what they are going through.


----------



## lisaf

I have issues tying my shoes... its not that I can't bend over, its that I can't BREATHE when I'm bent over, lol... so I have to take a deep breath and tie my shoes in little stages.

omg thats horrible for your friend!! Its so scary.. that wasn't even a negligent circumstance, just a true accident. 
It sounds hopeful with the burns limited to arms and legs... FX'd!!! :(


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh gosh Chell..............I will keep everything crossed that your friends LO is ok. what a terrible tragic accident!


----------



## caz & bob

aw chell praying for you friends bby hun x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh so sorry for your friend Chell!! How awful! :-( Thank heaven it wasnt any worse :hugs:

Suz- oh god now you're really scaring me! Teething! Ahhhh! Not yet please! :rofl:

Lisa- sounds like a good plan! :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

I know. It brings tears to my eyes. I couldn't even talk to hubs much at lunch. Just so sad for my poor friend and her sweet little baby. Her poor mom is probably devistated too! I sent her an email just reminding her she's loved and that accidents happen. I hope the sweet baby's pain is managed well, I think there's nothing worse than a horrible burn that has to be scrubbed and re-scrubbed just to heal. It makes my stomach churn. And such a young, sweet little child that cannot fully understand what is going on.


----------



## lisaf

the pain of burns is not easy to soothe either :(


----------



## SBB

Aw that poor baby :( and the poor grandma too the guilt must be awful :cry: 

Lisa that sounds like a good plan. I do agree with casey though, you are number one. If you can't organise them to coincide then just make your dad come again with your brother... People should be running around after you not the other way around! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Amy UK girls watch Katie and my beautiful friends? About the girl who's ex (who she dated for 2 weeks) organised someone to throw acid in her face? It's so awful. She is amazing I don't know how she does it! 

Jess how is lili today? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol, doesn't that 'running around after you' thing expire after a little while? How long can I get away with that?


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz I wanted to watch it but got sucked into wacthing Frasier...........Is it worth watching on 4OD???


----------



## babyloulou

I forgot it was on! Although to be honest i haven't watched tv after 8pm for weeks- that's when Benjamin starts his evening devil-ness!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww bless u Lou!

Im nosing on the old thread as someone from my area (north yorks) is asking if she should buy clomid online even tho she naturally ovs.............I predict a riot!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been on today. My MIL came over to tackle the jungle that is my garden!!

Lisa, I think your plan is a good one. You really don't need too much stress!

Cat, so sorry you OH and his Dad are like that. As Lou says, he sounds like a tosser (know you like the saying! :)) I agree with the others that you need to tackle things before the baby arrives as you won't have the energy or brain space to do so once she's here which will stress you out even more. :hug:

Lou, so sorry Ben's being difficult again. I know it sounds hippy dippy, but do you think it has something to do with the moon at the moment? 

Lili has got her feeding groove back... But is now eating non stop... Pausing every now and then to throw it all back up!! :rofl: all normal then! She did do a massive poo this afternoon which was such a relief... For all of us! :haha: She is now weighing a whopping 7lbs 9oz!!!

OH came home with a bunch of flowers for me to show that he acknowledges I've been doing a lot on my own and that he appreciates it! :D I had a bit of a melt down earlier though. I was just starting to give Lili a massage when she kicked off wanting food. I got all upset that I couldn't give her the massage and started crying. Not sure why it was such a big deal for me, but at the time I just felt like I couldn't control anything and that I didn't get to do anything nice with her cos she's always just feeding or vomiting! Over it now though and feel guilty for crying in front of Lili... In my head I made her feel bad!! :rofl:

Found out a few nIghts ago that our neighbours are still feeding puss!!!! WTF?!! He even said "I know it's againt the rules". I have a mind to send him the vets bills!!! :hissy:

Oh and one last thing.. I emailed work today and told them I wouldn't be returning at the end of may and that most likely I would return in Sept! :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Hmmm, could you drop off some puss-friendly food for the neighbors to feed him if they really can't control themselves?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah I guess I could, but it means that Puss doesn't spend much time at home :(

Sorry, Chell, I forgot to say that I'm sobsorry to hear about your friends baby. Poor thing! My cousin caught a pan of boiling oil with a skipping rope when he was little and spent ages in hospital. Amazingly he hasn't scarred hardly at all... My thoughts and prayers are with your friend. Xx


----------



## SBB

Jess they're really out of order! I'd be mad if someone fed our cats! 

Lisa the looking after you/running around thing lasts about 6 weeks max!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Aww bless u Lou!
> 
> Im nosing on the old thread as someone from my area (north yorks) is asking if she should buy clomid online even tho she naturally ovs.............I predict a riot!!!!!!!!!! x

:nope: idiot!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

There are at least 2 other girls in there who have gone on it with internet-purchased stuff... 
not something I would do, but guess its their choice to make?


----------



## SBB

Yeh it's their choice, just childish and risky! X x x


----------



## lisaf

I have to say though, if I couldn't have seen a fertility specialist, I would have been DAMNED tempted to up my dose to 100mg on my own. I would have been scared but I just KNEW it would help (and luckily turned out to be right and luckily got to do it with a doctor's supervision).

I was too scared to take Vitex without a naturopath overseeing it though, lol. And truthfully wouldn't have trusted stuff bought online...so who knows what I really would have done.


----------



## SBB

But upping the dose of something your doctor has prescribed is totally different to ordering something online. It's not a vitamin or something and it carries risks! I just think it's crazy to trust something like that from a website, what if you got an over active ovary and had to go to hospital, it would be so embarrassing to say you bought it online!!! 
This girl ovs already, I read it and really it's ridiculous!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I agree its ridiculous. Its her life to screw with though...
I try not to judge too much... lots of girls take clomid with a doctor's prescription even though they ovulate.. and what if her doctor just won't listen to her even though she has real concerns?
I DOUBT thats whats going on, just that its possible.


----------



## babyloulou

If a girl wasn't ovulating and knew she had PCOS or knew her levels had been tested and shed been told by her doctor that Clomid might be tried at some point but couldn't get it on prescription for some reason (lazy doctor, no appointments, whatever...) then I'd still say she'd be taking a hell of a risk ordering it online- mainly because she would have no idea if it was real Clomiphene in the tablet or even if it was contaminated in some way!! :shrug: But for a girl to order it online who ovulates on her own anyway and hasnt been told she needs it by a doctor is just absolute madness!!! How does she know her levels aren't beautifully high on their own without the drugs??? It could be something else stopping her getting pregnant (like her OH) - she's taking a big risk with over-stimulation even if she did manage to buy reputable ones!!! :nope:

Jess- what did you say when your neighbour said that???? Can you not say "look this isn't a joke anymore - my cat is ill and you are being cruel making him even more ill!!!"?


----------



## lisaf

I know its a risk... just hard to judge unless you're in her shoes... thats all I'm really saying. She didn't give specifics of what she's dealing with on the doctor-front.
Many doctors prescribe it totally irresponsibly in my mind anyway...minimal tests run at first, no monitoring at all, just 'try this and come back in 3 months if it doesn't work' etc..

I do think its risky to order drugs online...not condoning that choice, just know a few girls have done it... one of them I think brought the pills to her pharmacist to have them look at it and make sure it seemed right.
My brother takes some stuff he got online that supposedly will help with his condition. My dad had it tested at a lab and evaluated by his doctor before letting him take it. His doc said ok (I know that is a WORLD of difference from what this girls is talking about).


----------



## Britt11

Hey Ladies,
just got up from a nap- oh my what a stressful day I couldnt even keep my eyes open.
I am happy to report that DH made a huge effort today and came upstairs to talk with me when I got home (a first, normally he runs from conflict) he basically said that its still us as a team and not his dad and dont worry about it. He half defended his dad saying he was joking but he also said he understands my point. He said he is very much going to be there for me when the baby comes, its just hard right now because we are equally swamped with our own things, which is true. He does think I am a super woman with all I am doing and said he very much appreciates it. So fight over I guess, I do feel a ton better and we are just going to try and get through these renos and DH needs his surgery and then he can focus on work. Oh and FIL from hell slightly redeemed himself and bought us a Bloom high chair apparently this morning :shrug:

how are you lovely ladies? just reading through the last few posts.
Jess, what are your neighbours feeding puss? I have a feeling my cat is being fed by our neighbours too, she has put on the pounds for no reason in the last few months and I know they feed her water outside lol.....they totally want to steal our cat!

as for the Clomid online conversation, I think somethings shouldnt be bought online, one of them being perscriptions for obvious reasons- too dangerous.
I agree with Lisa though, doctors prescribe it loosy goosey, before we got into a FS and without any tests, my doc gave me a 3 month px of it and I definitely O'd on my own. The FS px'd it too after and they over stimulated me. We ended up getting preggers without it

anyway have a good night everyone

hope our gorgeous babies are doing well.
Lou, I meant to say I love that pic of Ben, he looks so cute and like he is planning something :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I don't know what they're feeding him, but I know that they have a communal big dish that they all put food for the fox in!!! My OH told the neighbour that Puss was I'll... Doesn't seem to make any difference!! Grrrr....


----------



## Britt11

Peach Blossom said:


> I don't know what they're feeding him, but I know that they have a communal big dish that they all put food for the fox in!!! My OH told the neighbour that Puss was I'll... Doesn't seem to make any difference!! Grrrr....

ohh thats awful hon, why the heck are the feeding a fox??!! seriously doesnt that disrupt the natural food chain. Some people are so dumb
I hope they put that dish away soon :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Hey Chell I am so sorry about your friend's LO. let us know how she is doing!

Ellen I have to say you and I might not be soulmates like I thought, I hate Frasier!! you like that show? how can you like that show AND like family guy? oh man don't even tell me you might like Everybody loves raymond cuz I will have to come over the ocean and beat you on the head! that show kills me how much it annoys me! sorry if that offends anyone but its just TV.

Oh yeah Cat, glad to hear DH talk some sense finally to you today. I was going to have to beat him up too!


----------



## lisaf

lol, not sure what to think about you Casey.. you like family guy? Ugh! I can't stand that whole 'this reminds me of the time.... [cue ridiculous scenario]' gimick....


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO! Casey I am happy to report I HATE Everybody loves raymond............Never even watched an ep as it "grinds my gears!" hehehehe! Frasier however reminds me of been a kid and staying up later than I was meant to watching my first ever american sitcom..............Beside Baywatch rofl! So u cant disown me too much ok??? (Hey I did get a Peter quote in here remember!)

Well Pigpog is a bit poorly. Had a bad night of crying and snotty nose and coughing......So we are doing what we want today, Im letting her eat and sleep whenever she wants. Ive given her calpol and now shes havin a little play before atfer sleep comes on. Poor bubs!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor Pearl! I hope she feels better soon Ellen! Poor little Pig Pog! X

Casey- I don't watch Frasier or Family Guy but I LOVE Everybody Loves Raymond!! :blush:

Cat- I'm glad you and OH are sorting things out!! Maybe the highchair is FIL's way of saying sorry if he's not a very emotional vocal person xx

Jess- can you try talking to your neighbour again? I'd be concerned about them feeding a fox too! You dont want Puss eating food out of something a fox is being encouraged to think of as it's territory! They really shouldn't be encouraging a fox like that! Especially when there's going to be a toddler in those gardens soon!! :nope:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lovely here again today x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Wow so much to catch up on, now I forgot what I read
Hey Caz, when are you testing?
Laura how are you feeling hun?
Hi Margaret
Peach sorry about the kitty hun that sucks, have you tried talking some sense into the idiots?
Chel oh soooo sorry about your friends daughter hun please keep us updated
Suz I saw the pics of Sam what a gorgeous little guy you have
Lou hun Ben is a beauty too!!!!!
Ellen babe hows Pearls doing?
Casey you crack me up... I have to agree with Ellen ... Everybody loves Raymond dear God that show is like listening to fingernails on a chalkboard, along with Frazier or Seinfeld UCK, I do like Family Guy.. it totally fits our personalities ha!!
ok Casey I've been stuck in a rut watching movies at night lately so I rented Love and Other Drugs. ... holey hell WTF? I REALLY did not EVER want to see Anne Hathaways ta ta's and now that they were shown in practically every scene of that movie I never want to see them again. Horrible movie (in my opinion) Also watched 3 days later, eh just ok,,,, too predictable and I love Russell Crowe as a actor....
CAT- I am soooo sorry you are going through these things with DH and your FIL... Are you close to your family hun? I don't want to be nosey just curious...
oh Congrats Cami, Caleb is a doll!!!
Hey Lisa glad you finally dtd... I can't believe its only been 2X's during your pregnancy...
well ladies I'm officially in the 2ww..... lets see what March brings us.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Verna :hi: March is definitely your month!!! I insist on it! Come on Verna's beany!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi Verna!!


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies, thanks for the replies. Yes Lou I agree I think it might be FIL's way of saying sorry I am such a shovanistic dip shit!! either that or he knows he has to make mends to be involved with the grandchild. I am just glad DH and I sorted that out...agghh, life is tough sometimes isnt it?

Ellen- PigPog?? :rofl: thats hilarious....ahhh I hope the LO is feeling better

Hi Casey- how are you doing hon? I agree on the tv shows, everyone does HATE Raymond!! the guy that annoyed me the most was the big neandrathal brother and his voice.....like to shoot that guy 
as for Frasier, I was a closet watcher when it was in its popularity I confess...:blush: My favorite sitcom now is 30 Rock, show is hilarious

Verna- hello love, its been awhile! how are you feeling? you have been in the 2ww for awhile now right?
Yes I am pretty close with my Dad and step mom actually, I went there when I was ticked off with DH and FIL. My step mom raised me since I was about 4.

Hi Caz- hope you are well

as for me- just listening to the woodpeckers calling outside and the little birdies chirping- its so cute. Unfortunately they are a bit confused- the birds have migrated back to Canada by now and its like a snow storm out there today...poor things, they were probably enjoying the heat not long ago in the South and are now like wtf?? did we come back too early? :haha:


----------



## Britt11

oh and 99 days to go!!! :happydance:
I remember when Lisa announced that, it seemed like so far away for me.

Lisa I see you are a melon :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi all! Update on my friend's little one... She has an inflammatory fever of 103F but that is ok, I guess. She might be able to get out of intensive care today and go to acute care unit. They started her in physical therapy already to work the tissues, she can stand with support but will need intense therapy to recover walking. She is in a lot of pain but got the feeding tube and catheter out. Poor poor baby.

Ok, going to get the kids ready and myself to go to the ultrasound and see Connor! Yay! Hopefully I'll get the good news that my placenta has moved and I can have a normal delivery! I'll update this afternoon!


----------



## kcw81

good luck on your scan chell! can't wait to hear about it!

Hi Verna! I Wanted to see love and other drugs but now I don't! I liked anne hathaway in Rachel getting married, but she can be a bit much, like on the oscars hosting she did, a bit much of a showgirl! I don't want to see her skinny tatas either! I love russel crowe, he is hot and has a bad temper. 

Haha you guys are funny with the tv talk. Seinfeld bugs me too! Kramer bugs the crap outta me but DH loves it.

how everyone this AM? Jimmy is doing consistently a 6 hour stretch and a 3.5 hour stretch each night and I am okay with that. So I have to get up at 345am every morning for a feed and I pump my huge boobs and go back to bed a little longer. I am starving right now and have to go eat before the kid wakes up again, I am having a big huge bowl of cereal with blueberries and apples on it. yum!


----------



## caz & bob

god luck chell on the scan hn x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah cant wait for good news from the scan Chell...............And news on how super gorgeous connor is of course! Glad things are looking ok for your friends LO too xxx

Well my auntie and uncle just dropped by for an inpromptue pearl cuddle only to walk in on me boobing in the front room hahaha Think my uncle almost died from embarrasment!

Verna - I am with Lou! This is YOUR cycle and I wont take no for an answer xxx


----------



## Britt11

Rudeollie said:


> Yeah cant wait for good news from the scan Chell...............And news on how super gorgeous connor is of course! Glad things are looking ok for your friends LO too xxx
> 
> Well my auntie and uncle just dropped by for an inpromptue pearl cuddle only to walk in on me boobing in the front room hahaha Think my uncle almost died from embarrasment!
> 
> Verna - I am with Lou! This is YOUR cycle and I wont take no for an answer xxx

OMG :rofl: that is too funny, ha ha poor you

Chell- good luck with the scan, will you have updated pics of Connor?


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- Ben feeds so much I have to embarrass everyone by wapping them out! I think the MIL is the most embarrassed! Don't think she 'gets' breastfeeding!


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Ellen- Ben feeds so much I have to embarrass everyone by wapping them out! I think the MIL is the most embarrassed! Don't think she 'gets' breastfeeding!

hee hee really? that is too funny

I am a very shy person about that kind of stuff, I know I will feel very awkward in the beginning with BF, hopefully I get over that real soon
baby is crying and needs to eat I am sure I will whip them out in no time!

kitten is kicking like crazy its soo cute. she slept most of the night with me and then was kicking me this morning to get up


----------



## Rudeollie

I didnt mind BF in front of folks tbh........but I was pumping so squeezing my boobs something rotten hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god!! That IS embarrassing Ellen! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Margaret I love the new Avvy soooo adorable!!!!

Ellen:mamafy::haha:


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks Verna...it's my new favorite!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh that's just adorable Margaret! :hugs:

Well we're having an awful afternoon! Ben has been screaming for hours! Scratching me, kicking, refusing to feed properly! :cry:


----------



## kcw81

sorry lou lou! that little bugger benny needs to be nice and do as you say!

haha it doesn't surprise me that ellen ain't too embarrassed about boobing it in front of relatives considering how she lets DH trim tend her lady garden!! haha! I mean seriously ellen you are not modest one bit!


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw, sorry to hear about Ben lou :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Rudeollie said:


> I didnt mind BF in front of folks tbh........but I was pumping so squeezing my boobs something rotten hahaha

:rofl:
I burst out laughing on my computer with this one :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: once you've had your legs in stirrups and 7 doctors/midwives looking at your vadge wapping a boob out is pretty tame!! 

Chell good luck at the scan :hugs: 

Verna come on Hun we're all hoping and praying for you!! :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Lou sorry he's so unsettled :( must be extremely frustrating.... 

Ellen lol at you getting interrupted boob squeezing! 

Casey I reckon you have it pretty good with your night time routine! 

We left sammuel whinging in his cot today, not fully crying just whinging and shouting - and he fell asleep!!!! Not for long but still :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ps lou I love that you used MY phrase of wapping one out - spread the word it'll be in the dictionary soon!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Ps lou I love that you used MY phrase of wapping one out - spread the word it'll be in the dictionary soon!!
> 
> X x x

Ok but I want commission from your royalties! :thumbup:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL...haven't wapped one out yet although I give props to those who do!

Just got back from Jax's vaccination appointment...17 pounds now! What a whopper! He got one shot and barely whined for 3 seconds and was over it.


----------



## Onelildream

Woohoo, JAX! Way to go, Buddy!

Ok, got back from the Doctor! Great news!!! MY PLACENTA MOVED JUST OUT OF THE WAY!!! :yipee: Little stinker must be determined to have a c-section tho, bc he's completely breech! He still has time and room to roll over, so hopefully he will! The pic of him is SOOOO funny! He's totally pouting! I hope you can see it; sorry about the pic of a pic.

Anyway, he's 4lbs 5oz right now. Dr said not to worry about my weight and the nurse is crazy. He also said not to be surprised if I deliver early...after 36 weeks, he said, just be prepared. I'm not sure I wanted to hear that! I WANT to go to 40 weeks! I don't want another NICU baby or a baby with such severe reflux; hopefully a full-term baby of mine wouldn't have it so bad. Well, I guess we will see where it goes...but 36 weeks is only a month away. Eeek! I hope he's wrong!
 



Attached Files:







Connor 32 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SBB

Yay chell!!! Glad he reassured you about the weight too... 
Connor is so cute! Can't wait!!! Hopefully he'll turn AND go to full term... 

Marg I meant to say in my last post I love the pic of jax!

I weighed myself today then again holding sammuel and the difference was 17lbs :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Holy Fatty, Sammuel! bahahah


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow!! I love the pic of Connor Chell...adorable! He's still got plenty of time to turn around though...I hope he does!

Holy cow Sammuel! :thumbup: to booby juice!


----------



## SBB

Onelildream said:


> Holy Fatty, Sammuel! bahahah

:rofl: 

I don't think he actually weighs that, my scales aren't very accurate - but there's no denying he's a fatty!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

chell the pic is so cute hun lovely x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Suz I weighed Pearl yesterday and she is a stone............maybe we'll be on a fat baby prgramme hahaha "When booby juice goes bad" hahahaha

Cat, Im glad I amused u honey hehehe!

Casey - Im really not feeling the love of u at the mo............First the frasier comment and then questioning my modesty LMAO! You should see on a night out!

Chell - Connor is super gorge! I have every faith he will behave and turn for you xxx

Hey I was thinking earlier, has anyone heard from Kel??? Havent heard from her in a while..............And lauras not checked in this week yet! Hope they are doing ok! xxx


----------



## SBB

Maybe we could go on supersize vs superskinny babies :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah not heard from Kel for a while! :shrug: Hope she's ok!! 

I'll join the TV show for fat babies Ellen! I think Ben qualifies at 12lb 5oz at 6 weeks!!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

He definitely does lou!! Can't remember what sammuel was at 6 weeks I think Ben might be beating him at fattest baby!!!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

No hang on, sammuel was 12lbs 11oz :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO! For sure Suz............I'll email channel 4 now with our idea hehehe and Lou, Ben DEFFO qualifies for it!!!!

Im sure pearl was a similar weight tbh......My midwife reckons most babies born DEC/JAN/FEB are bigger than other during the year as they know they need some chub to keep protected.

Pearls just sooooo long with it too.....Sometimes I feel like Im craddlin a 6month old!


----------



## SBB

How long is she? I never measure sammuel I must do soon!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben was 57.5cm on Monday Suz- his 0-3 month babygrows are getting too short already!! :shock:


----------



## SBB

Lol big Ben!!! He must be very long sammuel has only been out of his 0-3s a couple of weeks. I will measure him tomorrow, someone remind me :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Pearls been out of her 0-3 for a while now.....I can JUST squeeze her into some of her day outfits cos the dont have toes in!!

She was 67cm a few wks back so is probably a metre long now hahaha!


----------



## SBB

Oh Ellen I got slinki malinki (?!?!) today and read it to sammuel... Very good! Quite hard to say all the words quickly when you're reading it for the first time :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww cool! Get Hairy McClary next suz................Hercules morse as big as a horse hehehehe! The books ROCK!

Slinky Malinki reminds me of my poppy cat....she was a naughty all black puss! x


----------



## SBB

Ok will get that one next! They are good but a bit flimsy... I like the card books! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmm that odd............mine ARE card. Mine were sent from rellies in New Zealand tho so maybe thats why??? Odd tho!


----------



## babyloulou

I do like Slinky Malinki!! :haha: We've tried reading to Ben a couple of times but... surprise, surprise he hates it!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Maybe I just ordered the wrong one! I'll make sure I get card if it's an option... 

Lou give him time, he's only little (not literally!!!!) 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO - Lou Ben is SO naughty! Hahaha .......Shall we call Nanny Jo.....From Supernanny?? Hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

He needs Nanny McPhee I think!!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

haha you ladies and your chubby babies! I guess jimmy is watching his figure because he is still really long and leanish. maybe its my diet of vegetarian but some of you lot are veggies too! I bet his fat catches up to him once he stops growing so fast heighwise. 

haha ellen I love yas! all just jokes right I can't help but tease because you are funny and like it I think! 

I am naming my next baby WAP suz! 

chell I am glad you had a good scan today!

MArg I do love your avvie - jax belongs on the cover of baby magazine!


----------



## lisaf

Popping by.. super busy today at work, desperately trying to finish some stuff before I go on leave (date for that is still up in the air, hopefully in a few weeks)... unfortunately my boss keeps ADDING stuff to my workload :dohh: :rofl: Its just stuff he needs before I go, I know, but I'm already screwed damnit!

Had birth class last night, have another tomorrow night, went out to dinner tonight for DH's birthday... whew, its just busy busy busy these days

Been reading up on here, but can't remember anything I read now of course, except for the fatty babies, lol.


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww I know u love me case......And I do like the teasing Hahaha!

Well Pearls such a good baby, eat wise, sleep wise BUT she has developed a new habit of waking up at 7-8am SCREAMING until we go pick her up......Its just come on the past 3 days so Im hopin its related to her been under the weather! She is now known as Narky piglet! Hahaha!

Oh Paul dropped on me today him, his bro and dad planned on friday night that we are all off on hols in August! Also inc is his sis and her hubby and there new baby.....as in baby is due July 26th!!!!!!!!!!! Im like WTF?!??!?! A - SIL wont want to go away then, B - I dont want to have Pearls first hol with EVERY member of Pauls family, C- My body will still look vile.....dont mind strangers seeing me all gross but not my BIL's and SIL's! And D - Pauls bro ALWAYS has to run the show, and ALWAYS takes him away for secret talks and nights out - can never involve the whole group.....And is a primo perv, NOT Something a new mummy with body concerns wants to be around! Grrrrrr!!!


----------



## SBB

Oh no Ellen! Dud you say you won't want to go? As if your sil will want to go that soon anyway!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and sammuel wakes up between 5 and 6 and screams so you get no sympathy from 'me :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Lol thanks Suz (!) Hahahaha!

Ive said we can discuss....... but if Pauls got his mind set I may as well join a zumba class now and get in shape cos it will go ahead! I wouldnt mind if it were nxt year but this yr wil be loads of new experiences holiday wise for us. And exactly - AS IF all us girls wouldve gone abroad 2-4 wks after giving birth. It would have killed me I know that! The stress alone of taking Pearl away at 6months + is bad enough let alone a few wks old!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey I just ordered this for my mum for mothers day.......gonna fill it with piccies of Pearl!

https://www.firebox.com/product/255...OTHERSDAY_356&src_t=nwt&src_id=356&via=nlprod

Bargain price and free delivery too xxx


----------



## SBB

Perhaps the SIL will also point that out and knock it on the head!! Maybe you could book for next year? 

Right Sammuel is asleep on the bed, I need to have a shower but he's too close to the edge for me to risk it!! I know he won't fall off but if he did and I didn't hear him I'd feel awful... So will wait til he's awake and leave him in his cot. 

BTW I got him this book too https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0333994175/ref=oss_product
He loves it! Spent ages looking at it and touching it yesterday (I attached it to his cot) and for £2 you can't really go wrong!! 

x x x

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Im stuck with Pearl too Suz....Shes on the middle of the bed but is zonked and I wanted to go for a walk/run together! No such luck so ive just done some trainin in the garage with the weights and resistance bands.

Typical, if i'd cuddled up beside her u know she would have woken up after ten mins....Instead shes been down for 2hrs!

I LOVE that book......I got it for my cousins first baby. Im gonna order Pigpog it now x


----------



## SBB

That keyring is fab I'm going to get it for my mum too!! 

I am off for a walk with sammuel soon, he's awake now and whining!! 

It's so lovely here, like actual summer! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls. X

I've ordered a photobook of Ben from Kodakgallery for both my Mum and the MIL :thumbup: 

It's beautiful here too Suz! X


----------



## Britt11

Good morning ladies!
Well it seems to be a consensus, the weather in the UK lately has been gorgeous, lucky you guys- we are still in a deep freeze here in Canada :( we had a hint of nice weather and then got slammed with snow and its suppose to be Spring!! oh well

Hope the lovely babies are doing well, I still get a kick out of Pigpog...lol, you will have to tell her that when she is older.

OMG Lisa, you are 34 weeks, thats so crazy!!

I am happy to be 26 weeks today! yeah

also Kitten decided it was party time instead of sleep time last night. She has been up since 530am kicking and rolling and going crazy so I have been up too....than just before I get out of bed, I have DH feel my stomach and the little stinker decided to behave and not move!! 

off to take my car in right now, ttyl


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL Cat that is typical! Pearl did that all the time to us! 

Suz, glad u liked the keyring.......I thought it was something so simple yet great that will have the effect we want for these new grandmas !!!

Just noticed an email come through from my work so gonna go read it! I bet there is something super sh&tty in there for me tho xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls loving the weather her been for a run round the dam i have never done it before ho i was tierd had to keep stopping chilling now waiting to pick my son up from school at 5 pm x x x


----------



## babyloulou

What did it say Ellen? X


----------



## Rudeollie

It was from someone in HR who Ive never met but who sent me all the letters over that stuff so it was brief and a bit snotty, saying she would cancel all planned meetings unless I stated otherwise............Like wtf, oh o Im quitting but hey lets get together so u can give me a bollocking hey?!??!?!

It came as an attachement from the new manager , again someone Ive never met.......Nice and personal hey? Hahaha

Im sure that something will come in the post soon tho with a loads of crap in about wages and whats owed etc.....I will have to go through it with a fine tooth comb to make sure they dont screw me out of cash!


----------



## kcw81

Well can't wait till all this crap is overwith Ellen and you can not ever think about work again! definitely don't get screwed out of a cent though! also, a holiday could be super fun, don't worry about your bod and definitley just workout and keep up your BFing and you should be moire fit by then! or just go get a spray tan and that makes fat look better!

Suz thats funny about not wanting to disturb samm out of his nap even though you wanted a shower. the funny things we do so as not to disturb their naps! when I Get home from the walk with the dog in the afternoon I am deathly afraid of taking baby out of the stroller into the house to wake him early out of hisnap so I roll the stroller into the garage next to the door and close the garage door and go into the house and leave him in the stroller until its time to wake and feed! so I leave the door open to the garage and sit inside and just sort of wait it out! haha. Bob came home early one day from work and came through the garage and was like WTF is jimmy doing all by his lonesome in the garage? I was like Hey man butt out I know what I am doing! haha.


----------



## babyloulou

It's nearly over hun- then you neverhave to worry about them again! :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha that's so funny Casey!! :haha:

I've just taken Ben for a walk in the sunshine too. He sleeps nicely while out in the pram but always manage to time his waking up as soon as we set foot back on our street- so I don't ever get to carry out my plan to leave him in the garden asleep for 10 minutes while I have a cup of tea!! :dohh:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL...I roll the stroller into the living room and leave Jackson in there to sleep too! I love when he falls asleep on our walks as he drops off so peacefully!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls xxx


LMAO - Casey thats what I do with Pearl! Hahaha Paul was the same with me the other week.........I told him to butt out too and let mama handle it! hahaha

Oh, pearlys just made me cry...... Shes laid on the sofa nxt to me and is cooing the most amzing noises at me. She just amazes me every single second! Im mushy today, sorry!

Oh and Casey its just this god damn saggy gut thing I hate. Its like a pouch! Horrid hahaha! Apparently BF wont make it go away......boo!!!!!!!!!!!! Exercise it is then!


----------



## babyloulou

Exercise!! Blurrgh! :ignore:


----------



## kcw81

haha I am glad you guys understand and aren't like, what a terrible mom leaving her little guy out in the garage! I am excited for when he can be facing forward in the stroller and not have to be in his infant carseat facing the rear of the stroller like he is now. I think it would be fun for him to watch the world as we walk until he nods off. 

Lou that little Benny has your number I swear! thats not fair he know when you hit the home stretch so he can wake up and start up his waterworks! one day you are going to get him back for this, maybe it will be when he is a preteen trying to be cool at school and you will be his embarrassing mom chaperoning their field trips to the museum!

Ellen soft gut is so tough to get rid of! wear a sarong or somehting and call it good!


----------



## kcw81

Err Lou I just assumed you meant that Benny wakes up when you hit your street and cries but maybe you just mean he wakes up so you can't leave him. it always seems like he is crying the way you describe it so I just assumed! sorry I am sure he ain't always crying. that is a funny smiley icon you came up with about exercise.


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- you were right first time about the crying! If he's awake and not feeding he's usually crying!! :rolleyes:


----------



## kcw81

ok sorry yeah I was just thinking how rude of me to just assume! that little bugger! actually jimmy cries alot too when he has to be taken out of the stroller or when he is waking from a nap and hungry and I don't move my ass fast enough to get in there and feed him and also whenever he damn well pleases!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Pearl only wails when its food or daddy tips her under the water in the bath............d*ckhead! 

Just prep some spuds and sweet potatoes to make some wedges.........and THINK ive made enough for us all on here too hahaha! I think I will nip nxt door and see if my friend fancies some to go with her dinner too hahaha Honestly there are THAT many! x


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies. I've got a case of the pregnancy blues today. :( Not sure why my emotions betray me. Dad dropped of an inheritance check from grandma. Maybe that's why.... ? I hate feeling blue.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies!!

Ellen, Suz & Lou, can Lili be the superskinny in the supersize baby show?! :rofl: although the way she going she's going to overtake all the fatties!! She's eating non stop at the moment!! :haha:

Chell, big :hug: hon. Have some chocolate, I found that helped the baby blues. Xx

Well, Lili and I are just back from a big adventure in to central London for lunch. We went on the tube!! It wasn't as stressful as I thought however people are even less thoughtful when you have a baby in a pram than when you're pregnant!! Seriously I stood at the bottom of the steps from the platform trying to work out how I was going to get up them and about 100 people went past before someone offered to help!! We had lunch in mamas and papas... I was very good though and didn't buy anything!! Was very tempted though!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, have they accepted your resignation? What meetings do they want to have?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Jess they accepted it....The meetings were the old ones they had to rescheduled from me been ill etc.

Great news on Lillis eating!!! Glad you survived a London trip! Sounds like public transports fun and games for all of us! Round here our train station has no lift so I cant get over the footbridge by myself to go into leeds to visit mum.....so I can only get to York and THEN on the way back Im stuck on the other platform hahaha Nightmare!

Chell deffo get some goodies to raise the happy hormone hun xxx Im sure thinking of your grandma is bound to make u a bit sad xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i have just been the loo then when i wiped i had that stretch see threw stuff why have i got it any i dears x x x


----------



## Onelildream

My friend must be trying to cheer me up; my hospital gown is ALMOST finished! Yay!


----------



## Onelildream

Caz-when r u testing?


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi: 

Jess- so glad Lili is feeding better now xxx :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Morning! 

I love my new house :D 

I had the worst night with Sammuel, he just would not settle, crying at 3am and I was so exhausted to the point I actually couldn't sleep, and him feeding just felt horrible :( 

But he has redeemed himself with a 2 hour nap. I have hung out 2 lots of washing, made a nice lunch and eaten it outside, and been down the bottom of the garden looking over the fields and just listening to the birds... Sooooo nice... I want an ice cream. And a new iPad :haha: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Suz, what a nice thing to be able to say! Wish I loved my house......well no, I LOVE my house but want to move it 40 miles back to my home town lol!

Pearl is not settling at all today! And again woke screetching! Bugger! I got her out of the crib and my the time I got round my side of the bed she was asleep again but everytime I went to put her down she moved to wake up so guess who held her til 7.45.......ME!!!!!!! Paul slept through it all! And now at almost 2pm she has had a grand total of 40 mins sleep.....Not good!


----------



## SBB

:( our babies are very naughty... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Welcome to my world girls! :devil:


----------



## Rudeollie

VERY! Hahaha And now she is been uber cute and talking to the lion on her play mat!


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Welcome to my world girls! :devil:

:) it can only get better though... right?! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO Lou that is too funny!

I REALLY cant complain too much over Pearl cos she is v good most of the time.....Its just when she is slightly off the rails it seems a million times harder!

How is Ben treating u today?? x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday drink on the cards tonight deserve it worked out all week chell testing 12 dpo i am only 10 dpo today x x x


----------



## babyloulou

He slept fine last night Ellen- it's day times that are the issue! He's been up since 9am and hasn't been back to sleep today- so of course he's now overtired and ratty but just will NOT sleep! :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Does he go to sleep if you walk him around over your shoulder Lou? 

Hey Caz :wave: I'd love a drink tonight :D

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Nope :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Poor lou :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, try stroking down his nose from the forehead down. Also you could try the "magic walk" we learnt in yoga that silenced every baby in the room. Hold Ben facing away from you, take 2 steps then bounce 3 times. Repeat this over and over and over... 

Lili is a sleeping eating monster right now!! Although it did mean that last night she woke up and wanted play time at 11!! :rofl:

What a beautiful day! Makes me feel like going to the seaside!!

Any of you found that "fanny farts" have been happening more frequently since giving birth?! :blush: :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies!!!

jess-bahahaha. :rofl: Fanny farts. You kill me!

ok, we gotta talk...I need advice. So yesterday I got my gma's inheritance money. It wasn't much, but it was enough to need a "list" to spend it. Well, hubs asked if he could cash it. I let him on his way to work. During lunch we talked about using it for buying some important things, or, rather not just blowing it on dinners and non-tangible things. Well, my day sucked; I was pretty depressed. And he comes home early with a sitter, and swoops me off to dinner. He surprised me with 'a gift from my grandma.' He said he wanted me to have something nice to remember her by. He almost spent the entire inheritance on these... I adore him for the thought, and LOVE the earrings; by far the best looking pair I've ever seen, and not to mention they are in my grandma's favorite color AND my birthstone, but I can't help but feel guilty. I know we could use that money for stuff for the house, etc, but hubs assures me it's what he wants to have done with that money, and that he wants me to remember my gma that way, not by opening and closing dresser drawers (that's what I suggested we buy with a portion of it). He says he'd rather use our money to buy that stuff.

So, what whould you do? Am I being too vain if I keep them? I do think they're pretty, but we could buy so much "stuff" if I don't.
 



Attached Files:







Grandma V Earrings.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Chell, I for one think the earrings are a lovely way to remember your gma and you should definitely keep them. I'm getting some money from my gma and I know she wouldn't want me spending it on stuff for the house... She'd want me to spend it on me. :hugs: xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I can't see the picture Chell but I think that was a lovely idea of your husbands and I think he's right- the earrings are a nice way to remember your grandma-rather than buying the boring stuff. The rest of the stuff will come together! :hugs:

Thanks Jess- I'll try that walk thing later. I do have one way of getting him to nap and that is to take him for a walk in his pram- he likes that and will sleep- he wakes up as soon as we get back though so still don't get much done!

Fanny farts!! :haha: Do you mean just during sex? X


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Lou, try stroking down his nose from the forehead down. Also you could try the "magic walk" we learnt in yoga that silenced every baby in the room. Hold Ben facing away from you, take 2 steps then bounce 3 times. Repeat this over and over and over...

Why haven't you shared this before?!?!? 




Peach Blossom said:


> Any of you found that "fanny farts" have been happening more frequently since giving birth?! :blush: :haha:

Just totally pissed myself!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Sorry but no can't say they have... so funny! 

Chell I love the earrings, and I think it's a lovely way to remember her. And such a lovely thing for your hubby to have done (mine would never think to do anything like that!) I think you can pass them down your family in years to come and they will have a special meaning. I think if you genuinely love them, and will wear them then just forget boring house things and have something special to remember her :D 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

No... When I sit down sometimes and also sometimes when I bed down to pick Lili up!:rofl: :blush:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: sorry Jess! Get working that pelvic floor!!! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: think I need some of those weights you got Suz! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

No sorry yes- no fanny farting here! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

okay jess, I will admit to the farts from that area! I don't know why, hey actually probably because my vadge is now a big gaping tunnel compared to before birth! oh god what am I gonna do! I hate kegels! my area doesn't make a noise but I definitely feel air escape from down there! haha its pretty weird.

JessI am glad Lilli is doing better and you impress me with your sense of adventure on the train and such!

Suz I am glad you love your house, it sounds lovely!

Chell the earrings are lovely and are a great memory to your gma. if they were like 5000 dollars though I would say take them back and use that money for something else and get 100 dollar earrings!

Hi Ellen and lou lou!

Jimmy is on his nap and I am hanging about- the mother in law might be coming this weekend because she is finding out my sister and my dad are coming to visit me separately in april so it wouldn't be till theend of april till see sees jimmy and even though she was just here March 6 she will probably drive over the mountain and stay here this weekend. I didn't realize it but looks like its going to be a once a month visit at least. Is that crazy? do all your inlaws and such need to see your baby every month if they are out of town? I guess I have to accept it huh. well anyway I am going to try to enjoy today while I have peace!


----------



## Onelildream

Wii Active just showed up on the doorstep via Fed Ex. Think my husband's trying to tell me something?! :rofl:

Jess-It's been 4+ years since my first, but I think I'd have to say I remember that. I think you just get all loosy goosey....but eventually things will tighten up a bit more. hahah


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad I'm not alone Casey! :haha: Have been sat here for over an hour doing my pelvic floor! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Chell the earrings and sentiment is lovely......Keep them! What a man btw! Sweetie 100%! xxx

Jess - Cant say I had any fanny farts tbh.....Its only normal to have some changes there tho. Im sure the PFE will help out! x

Casey - I WISH my inlaws only came once a month...........I get them twice a week for flippin hrs! Nice (!)

Just getting prepared for stayin at my mums tomorrow. Early start on Sunday what with the clocks changing so stoppig over as its 5mins from the churhc we are off to. So glad mum has doubles of everything we have so its only outfits for me as Im planning on takin Paul out for a cheeky afternoon in our old locla pub then round the bars and a new restaurant there. cant wait! x


----------



## SBB

Casey that would bug me once a month!!! At least when mine come ita just for an hour.... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yeah I guess if it were my own mom I prob wouldn't mind as much but since its the inlaws I get bugged. we saw them like 3 times a year before the baby - now once a month. babies bring people together huh? I should be happy and joyous about that but I can't help being a butthole. at least I admit being one.


----------



## SBB

Casey you're so funny! Don't worry hardly anyone likes their inlaws! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

thanks suz! 

do you guys have mothers day? its may 8th.


----------



## Rudeollie

Its April 3rd here Casey............xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Casey - you're our butthole though- and we love you for it :hugs:


----------



## SBB

We've got an iPad :happydance: :happydance: 

Danny tricked me and said he couldn't get it but really he did! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

awww all these nice gifts are awesome I could never take back anything my dh gave me especially if it had true sentimental value and in my opinion anything that is thoughtful is a sentimental value :) annnnndddd..... I thought my dh buying me the new Enrique cd was thoughful yesterday out of the blue ha!!!! I love it when he picks on my subtle hints .... we all have great guys ladies.

fanny farts ....oh my I don't know what to say other than after four kids.... and a twin pregnancy... I do keegels alll the time :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili's been sleeping for almost 3 hours and showing no sign of waking up... Why can't she do this when we go to bed?!!! :hissy:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh and Suz, Yay for the iPad!! How very cool! :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Chell - I agree with the other girls about the earrings, not selfish at all and if you love them and think the price was worth it, then keep em!


----------



## SBB

Jess sammuel did that today :dohh: 

And he's asleep again now! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Maybe all this sunshine is making them sleepy!! :)


----------



## Smile4me

Probably all that booby juice making them sleepy... I know I always get tired after a full tummy :)


----------



## kcw81

dude verna and suz my dh didn't get me nothin lately! where's my present? okay verna enrique iglesias?? you are such a sap! you like sappy romantic music. good job with the kegels though, jeez I need to do them I guess.

aww thanks lou! I am happy to be your butthole haha! 

tell me suz, what is cool about having an ipad? I mean I know they are cool but why do you like it?


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-exciting! I want one too. Sick of the desktop and I can't see crap on my itouch. I'm friggin blind!

KC-I love you. You're humor is outrageous. And you are so frank. I admire that. I have a friend that hubs and I were talking about last night that has no shame in saying anything. Once, in front of a large group of our college aquaintances, she proceeded to tell us how she crapped her pants and ran a stop sign the night before. A cop pulled her over and asked what happened. She asked if he wanted a whif, proceeded to explain the incident and thus her holding her buttcheek off of the seat, and the wincing. He let her go. Funny story, but even better that she could tell it in front of everyone with no remorse.

I PUT MY SWING TOGETHER!!! I love it! I want to keep it out and stare at it! I'm in major nesting mode. Hubs has tons of homework tonight, but I just want to put together Connor's room!!! I'm so anxious. ...And feeling pressure as I got to see a newborn yesterday that was 4 weeks early....and DR told me to be ready. haha. 4 weeks from now will just about be "full term" so I had better get things moving!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! Chell that tale is frickin hilarious! Crapped pants and gettin pulled over - SO funny! And Im a bit that way too.............If its funny, no matter how embarassing - I will tell the tale.......Takes the pressure off I think hahaha!

WOW! Its soooo close for Connor arriving, how cool is that?!?! xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, does Ben like the bath?


----------



## kcw81

OMG chell that girl is funny! can't believe she crapped her pants and SO glad the cop didn't give her a ticket! well being really direct is easy on the internet, but I always have to squash my tongue around the inlaws - they are very conservative and I can't really let it all hang out. Good for you in nesting mode, better than how I did making DH do it all. I was overwhelmed at the idea of putting stuff together. 

Ellen yeah I bet you are totally like that - its fun.


----------



## Rudeollie

Holy Moly! Im biddin on some Zumba gear on ebay - its SOOOOO frickin expensive over here........Whats it like over there?? Is zumba the in thing still or has it left the building???

Im tryin to get the toning sticks and its coming out at £40 for them alone! Bloody scandalous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Lol... I would totally tell that story too... 
I wouldn't go announcing that I crapped my pants in general but if there is a funny story in there, its worth telling.

I have a couple adult incidents where I peed my pants, but neither of them were particularly funny unfortunately.


----------



## Onelildream

Haha. I love you guys! You make me laugh. I'm a bit worried I'll be the one crapping my pants next! Connor will be here so quickly. I just hope he really tries to wait until he's fullterm!


----------



## SBB

That's so funny!!! I'd tell that too... Only cos of the police bit, not just if I crapped myself!! :rofl: 

I'd just like to clarify, the iPod IS NOT a present for me :haha: it's for US allegedly, but really it's for Danny!!! 

I will just use it for music, chatting to you girls and surfing the web. In the evening I need to do a bit of work and it's cool if I can sit on the sofa browsing for stuff rather than sat at my desk... 
They're a total rip off really! But cool and fun :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- happy I-padding! Ste really wants one but they've never appealed to me. Are they worth the money? X

Margaret- yes he likes the bath surprisingly! He's happy to sit in it and be splashed! X

I can't remember what else I read other than all the talk about people crapping their pants! :haha: :haha:


----------



## SBB

I was never bothered either, danny has a MacBook laptop I use in the evenings but it's not working properly, so I quite fancied an iPad! It is expensive for basically a big iPhone/iPod but it is kind of cool! Plu it's got a camera and video cam on now too :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I don't want any anything else I'd get addicted to- I'm never off my iPhone as it is! Its stuck to my hand :rofl:

What's the MacBook like? I've been thinking of getting one of those next (when my laptop dies) x


----------



## SBB

Well we have 2 of the cheapest MacBooks.... They're good! They are a bit old now though. Maybe 3-4 years. Mine has a couple of issues and dannys is ok apart from going online. But when they worked ok they are great! 

Do you use a mac normally or pc? I used to use pc but now I'd never go back to them, macs are sooooo much easier!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

A windows laptop at the mo. Ste wants to get a MacBook for me and a big Apple Mac for the home computer too. Ive never used Mac before x


----------



## lisaf

I find Macs so frustrating. They're pretty, but I just don't understand them well enough or know how to troubleshoot on them like I do on a PC...


----------



## SBB

I used to think the same Lisa. But once you get used to them they're so much simpler. And so much quicker! I found on a PC things were always popping up to tell me something had gone wrong and I never understood it, there's none of that with a mac. We both have an iMac too (the desktop ones)... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- is Sammuel still a lazy feeder sometimes? Ben is getting worse and worse! I've been feeding him since 7pm non-stop but he doesn't actually feed properly- just a few big sucks then flutter sucks and falling to sleep on me! Then every time I try and unlatch him he just wakes up and roots for me again!!! :shrug: I'm thinking of posting in the breastfeeding bit to see if anyone has any suggestions - it's driving me mad!


----------



## lisaf

Lou- thats got to be so frustrating... are you feeding him right after waking, or right before a nap? or just whenever he wants it?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, have you tried massaging the palm of his hand or his foot? It stimulates the sucking reflex apparently! X


----------



## Britt11

oh my gosh just saw all the Mac talk, I serioulsy live in a geeky city.
There were couches, and chairs and a massive roped off waiting area by one of the Apple stores in Calgary for all the people waiting for hours and hours the store open to buy theh IPAD 2!! loosers!! ha ha

how is everyone?

Okay I think I have the names narrowed down now, I am less hormonal and the original is back on the list!!

So either

Piper Russell (not totally sure on the middle names yet, but likely Sienna if we go with this one)

or 

Sienna Russell (not totally sure on the middle names yet)

any thoughts ladies or preferences?
I know I have become obsessive over her name:haha:

cheers,


----------



## babyloulou

Cat- Well I like Piper (although i am biased as I named my Labrador and that's his name :haha: ) 

Jess- thanks I'll try that. I've tried the usual blowing on him, tickling him and stuff- he just ignores it! 

Lisa- I feed him on demand. Not sure how I could do it any other way as when he wants feeding NOTHING else would settle him!!!


----------



## Britt11

:rofl:


babyloulou said:


> Cat- Well I like Piper (although i am biased as I named my Labrador and that's his name :haha: )
> 
> Jess- thanks I'll try that. I've tried the usual blowing on him, tickling him and stuff- he just ignores it!
> 
> Lisa- I feed him on demand. Not sure how I could do it any other way as when he wants feeding NOTHING else would settle him!!!

I know its #42 on the dog name list :rofl:
I think if we name her Piper we will give her a super feminine middle name/names. Like Sienna or Marie after my grandmother

ahh hope Ben cheers up :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Piper is a female name- i just didn't realise that. I'd never heard the name before when I named him (5 and a half years ago now)- people always assume he's a girl dog because of it! Poor Piper! :haha: 

I must admit I can't hear the name Piper without thinking it should be "Piper Poo" as the full name as that's what OH calls our dog! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

ahhh Piper poo is kind of cute
I could see Pippy too :)
DH really has his heart on Piper, I dont think I can sway him otherwise, but I WILL be picking the middle names to something she can change to later if she wanted to


----------



## Onelildream

Cat-I'm all for Piper too. I just think it's so cute. Sienna reminds me of home, ie Arizona. So I like that too. haha. sorry, no help here, apparently!


----------



## Britt11

Actually I was thinking of Piper Sienna or Piper Marie Sienna, so that way both names would be used :) so you are help!! thank you ladies. Sorry pregnancy has made me some what neurotic!

lol


----------



## lisaf

lol we're all neurotic here, Cat! :) I still really like Piper too.

I call my dog Buster Boo :)

Wish I had some advice to help, Lou! :(


Got some seriously puffy feet today.. UGH.. they just feel so gross when they're all swollen. Not sure I mentioned but DH decided to grow a beard. Last time he got irritated within 2 weeks and shaved it off. I kept hoping the same would happen this time, but he really likes it. So I caved and bought him a beard trimming kit today which he said he wanted :haha:


----------



## Britt11

does he look good in a beard Lisa? My DH looks good with facial hair, scruffy and all but he looks better cleanly shaven.

So you are at the home stretch now Lisa, are you getting excited??
is everything ready for baby?


----------



## lisaf

lol, nope, not nearly as ready as i'd like!!! Not only is stuff not organized and put away, I'm still waiting for some basics to arrive and there are still stains on the carpet. I need to do some painting things and just a million other things, lol!

DH only looks good with facial hair when its well groomed and when his hair isn't overgrown.. otherwise he looks scruffy/sloppy not scruffy/sexy :haha:


----------



## kcw81

haha how do you like making out with a bearded man? I don't think I would like it at all! of course DH and I rarely really make out anymore! I miss making out like the old days sometimes. 

Chell I didn't know you were from AZ originally, I was born there. what part you from? I was born in phx, and my dad actually lives there now in scottsdale.


----------



## lisaf

I don't mind it so much... its almost better than when he was just a lazy shaver.. he wouldn't shave daily and would leave it until I got stabbed by stubble... literally stabbed (had blood once from his hair stabbing me). He'd finally shave then, lol... so at least this way its longer and not as pokey.


----------



## SBB

I hate when Danny doesn't shave and kisses me with stubble face!!! :sick: 

Cat our Apple store had a mile long que too! Idiots, Danny just strolled down to John Lewis and got it!! 

I still love Piper... Sienna is lovely too but Piper gets my vote! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry lou I forgot to answer you, sammuel is much better now. He will sleep and flutter suck but after he's fed properly. He does flap about quite a lot grunting and pulling off sometimes. He has definitely improved from when he was bens age. ... 

Def ask in BF, I don't know what to suggest :shrug: I used to tickle his feet... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cat, I am a fan of Charmed so I love the name Piper!! :haha: Sienna just makes me think of Sienna Miller who seems to be a little bit of a wet fish... Piper gets my vote! :)

Lili had a funky eating/sleeping night last night. She seemed to want feeding every hour, but only took an ounce at a time... Just a tad knackered this morning!! Of course she's been fast asleep for the last 2 1/2 hours!! :rofl:

Lou, did you try the "magic walk" on Ben? Did it work?

I'm planning on staying in my PJs all day today and not moving too far from the sofa! May cook a roast dinner if OH is very lucky! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Sounds like a nice day jess! We've got the inlaws here looking after sammuel, while we sort out or garage. What fun!! Of course he's been asleep the whole time so they really needn't have bothered!!! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well think af maybe on her way temps down 36.7 today so waiting x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry Caz :hugs:

Well I'm off out to attempt an afternoon out with Benjamin. Going to the John Smedley sale with my best friend. Lets hope he decides not to scream! Wish me luck :lol:


----------



## SBB

Good luck lou!!! 

Caz hope the witch stays away :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

thanks ladies :hugs: I really think her name is going to be Piper, it just feels right, I think its normal to have a freak out (I hope lol). I am not telling DH yet though because I want to use it as leverage for the middle name/names:haha:

hope you guys are having a lovely weekend, Suz its nice to get stuff done but dont you wish Sammuel was up and active for them so it was more worthwhile. Lou, how is little Ben doing today?
Caz- hope the witch stays away hon :hugs:

as for us, well I am STILL looking at snow outside my window :growlmad: but by Thursday its suppose to be +15 and sunny here yeah!!!!! (and yes for my US friends that is Celcius ha ha, we wouldnt get excited about 15F hee hee, its not that cold here)

also question for you ladies- did you get really swollen feet? my ankles are quite swollen and general swelling everywhere....I get my GD test next week so hopefully all is ok


----------



## Britt11

oh ladies can we please get some updated pics on the LO's? its been ages

yes I am talking to Suz, Jess, Ellen, Lou, Casey and Marg!!


----------



## kcw81

hi cat, mine didn't get swollen but I had a lucky pregnancy without any of the typical complaints! sounds uncomfy!


----------



## Britt11

oh lucky you Casey. I think if I pass my GD test than I will be happy. I havent been eating a ton but I sure have a sweet tooth, too many sweets for sure.
How is Jimmy doing?


Jess, I meant to ask how is beautiful Lilli?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here you go Cat. Lili is doing well. She's still a vomit monster, but we're getting better at managing it and she's putting weight on which is good. 

Try drinking some fennel tea to help reduce the swelling. Also some reflexology will really help. I had one episode of cankles, but other than that didn't have much swelling at all. Something else you can try is to start the day with a hot water and lemon. wait 20 mins and take 2 acidophilus tablets then wait 10 mins before eating anything. I did it for the whole pregnancy and it really helped me!

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/9f34a107.jpg

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/5dc3ef8e.jpg


----------



## SBB

Jess she is too cute!!!! 

Cat I never got swollen feet at all.... 

I will post some pics... 


X x x


----------



## Britt11

OMG Jess, when I opened up the thread and saw her adorable little face it brought a HUGE smile to my face. she is so darn cute!! love the smiles :)

thanks for the tips, I will try the tea and remedies, not sure who would do reflexology over here. Maybe a natural path?


----------



## lisaf

omg those are great pictures!!!!

Cat - I started getting swelling about 4 weeks ago I think? Maybe 6? I had 1 swelling episode right around my appointment and asked about it. She said its not uncommon if you are on your feet a lot to get swelled feet by the end of the day. As long as you BP is good, its not extreme and sudden (like 2x the size of your normal feet all of a sudden), as long as its not 100% 1 sided (its normal for one side to swell a bit more than the other though), as long as it goes away by morning or after elevating your feet, and as long as its just your feet and not your face/arms etc... then its all normal.
My swelling went away after that appointment but has been coming back these past few weeks.

The biggest thing that sets it off for me is sitting on a chair with my feet tucked slightly under my seat. Only the past few times has it gotten to the point where it FEELS gross... like I can feel that the circulation isn't quite right, my feet feel bigger and heavier and it grosses me out.


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah, and I JUST had my acupuncture appointment on Wednesday and I'd had a good day feet-wise and my acupuncturist congratulated me on having 'no edema at all' and how lucky I was... so of course the next day they puffed up big-time!

I think my acupuncturist does some reflexology. I may bump up my next appointment though if this happens again at work next week.


----------



## Britt11

thanks Lisa, great advice. I think I will see an acupuncturist as well, this is crazy.
I have also noticed my heart races at time and I get heart palpitations


----------



## lisaf

sometimes the heart thing can just be normal, but worth mentioning to your doc!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cat I had palpitations and my hr towards the end was 110 resting!!! All normal apparently! :hugs: check with your doctor though. Xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw jess she is lovely hun awwww x x x


----------



## Smile4me

awwww Jess she's adorable I just wanna hug her :0)

I'm starting a boot camp for the next 4 weeks 3 X a week with my daughter... We are motivated for our Florida trip to get some toning done! 

Happy Weekend ladies, date night for dh and I. ahhhh Spring Break has been wonderful with the kiddos and their friends but dh and I need a night out... oh and btw, its flipping snowing!!!!!! Its Spring!!!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-Total sympathy. Snow here too. Cramping my plans AND motivation!

KC-I am from Chandler. I went to college at UA for 2 yrs and NAU for 2. Now I live in the COMPLETE opposite climate. what the crap?! Snow until May?! I miss the sun!

AFM-wanting to go shop for a new dress, but not a maternity dress. Think it's too risky to buy one before I can guarantee I'll fit back in to it?! haha. I'm totally wanting some new sandals too. WHERE IS SPRING?????????!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Here you go Cat..

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/9f32d5de.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/603bd2f8.jpg


----------



## lisaf

love the pics Lou!!! (what, no pictures of him screaming? :haha:)

Girls, just had a talk with my DH.. got into my feelings about his family a bit.. how I hate that his sister treats our house like his and don't like her in here when we're not home. How I don't like her boyfriend and don't want him coming to the hospital after the birth to meet the baby. I'm going to be very vulnerable and going through some healing myself... that is not the time to be 'polite' to people you don't even know! Why doesn't he get this??? :(
He's not insisting on the boyfriend coming, just doesn't see why I should object. We didn't fight or anything, just had a little discussion. The discussion got a little stressful which made DH want to stop talking (which of course solves nothing :dohh:).


----------



## SBB

Hehe Bens got cheeks to rival Sammuels!! So cute lou! 

All the lovely weather here has got me wanting some nice new clothes :) 

Hey verna :wave: good plan with the boot camp you can motivate each other! 

I totally freaked out today, the inlaws were here and Danny picked up this toy in the nursery (big toy, on the floor) and there was a f**king massive spider on the back of it! I screamed and ran away! It was horrible :( 
Remember all our spider 'incidents' last year?! 

Sammuel has slept loads today and now is tired AGAIN! Seriously concerned he won't be sleeping tonight! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Lou, Love those photos!! :hugs: He doesn't look like a naughty boy at all! :haha: 

Suz, how dare that spider infiltrate Sammuels toys!


:hugs: Lisa. Sometimes blokes just don't get it. The main this is that you have told your OH how you feel. Hopefully it will sink in... if slowly! :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Here you go Cat..
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/9f32d5de.jpg
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/603bd2f8.jpg

oh monkey.... :hugs: I just want to cuddle him so bad, those cheeks are adorable :cloud9:

Lisa- hope you and DH work it out. I cant say I will ever have my inlaws stay with us again after the latest sh#t show with his dad, so I know how you feel


----------



## babyloulou

HERE YOU GO-

JUST FOR YOU LISA............


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/Benjamin%20Samuel%20-%20born%206th%20Feb%202011/7f0bb5c4.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/Benjamin%20Samuel%20-%20born%206th%20Feb%202011/993deb55.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/Benjamin%20Samuel%20-%20born%206th%20Feb%202011/ba6f23ee.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- I would stand your ground over that one- you'll feel like shit after the birth!! X

Suz- you big wimp!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: lou those pics are hilarious! 

Yep total wimp I know :D I totally overreacted! But it was horrid! 

Lisa you could just say 'ok let's just see how we feel at the time' and when he realises how you just won't want to see anyone after birth he'll put them off... Do they live nearby? 
Maybe just ask him to think about how you feel. Tell him to think about how you'll be feeling after the birth, the multiply what he thinks it will be like by 100, and see whether he still thinks it's necessary for them to come to the hospital!!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Thanks girls, I'll let the idea simmer for now.
Basically I want everyone to know what to expect as far as visiting us in the hospital goes. If they all decide to wait in the L&D waiting room, we only have 2 hours of recovery before moving over to maternity. Once we're over in maternity, visiting hours are 1pm to 8pm. So if someone decides to camp out and wait.. I deliver at 2am, they get 5 minutes of greeting time (or not even that) then we move over to maternity, I don't want them to be pissed, lol.

The boyfriend and SIL live about an hour and a half away. She is totally welcome to come and visit. I'm just not sure if she knows to leave him at home, you know? 


Organizing more in the nursery... I keep having 2nd thoughts about using the heirloom cradle my mom saved for me. It was wobbly, but we put it together again and now its not, but I noticed the cradle is coming apart a bit. I think it was just glued together and the glue isn't holding up over 30+years. Now do I glue it or give up?


----------



## caz & bob

well me and the other half had sex and it stared af off cd1 for me on a good note i start my 100mg tomorrow wooppp dont if to take it at night or threw the day witch did you girls take it x x x


----------



## lisaf

lol, thanks for the screaming pics Lou!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw lou them pic are great hun hes lovely x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've just noticed tonight that Ben has a small red dot on the white of his right eye :shrug: I've just googled it and the main answer seems to be a burst blood vessel from crying. It's a perfect little round red circle though!? Anyone else seen one of these? He seems a little bit irritated by the eye and is rubbing it (although that could just be a coincidence) x


----------



## Onelildream

Caz-Sorry about af, Hun. I took 50mg on 3-7

Lou-I love the screaming pics of Ben. I always loved those pics of my kids, but felt I'd prob be a "bad mom" if I hung them up in frames on the wall?! I am so tempted with Connor. I might think they are just as cute as the 'happy baby' pictures. lol. 
I have seen burst eye vessels...I don't think they are harmful. And they usually go away within a few weeks. Keep an eye on it if it gets any bigger, tho.

Lisa-sorry about how you are feeling. I know that you will want privacy and less visitors than more...It's going to all be new and you'll want some room to breath.

Ladies, so bummed. DD lied to me about eating her food all gone at my parents and totally HID her food! What the crap?! I know it's just bothering me bc I'm hormonal, and geez, she's only 4, but I'm just bummed. It sounds sooooo stupid outloud, I know. She even confessed herself and said sorry, and is folding towels right now....and she's amazing, but WHY do these stupid hormones make me so friggin OFF THE CHART upset over everything?! I need a friggin chill pill!


----------



## SBB

Why did she hide it? Cos she didn't like it? 
I did that the other day when my mum tried to make me eat something :rofl:
Damn hormones.... :hugs: 

Lou sorry I don't know about that... I'm sure it won't hurt him though.... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- did she say why she hid it? X

UKers- don't forget the clocks go forward an hour tonight x


----------



## SBB

I know :( must go to bed!! 

Have you seen about the girl who's been murdered and people set off lanterns for her? So sad :cry: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Was that the girl from the club in Swindon? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Just a quick stop by as at mums and off to bed soon to try not be too affected by the clock changes.............

Lou those pics are f&ckin hilarious! Bless ben! What a screamer!!!!!!!!

Suz - I sooooo do not blame u for freakin out.............Im freakin at the thought of it! man alive!

AFM Pearl had her first night been babysat by Grandma. We went to our old local and had a yummy dinner and lots of scrummy peroni beer! So nice! Gettin ready for peeps now tho so Im allglam for meeting lotsof Pauls work mates again..........(last time was our wedding and I was eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeever so drunk when I met them lol!)


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Was that the girl from the club in Swindon? X

Yeh... And the guy admitted to murdering someone else a few years ago and showed them where she is.. So horrible :(

Hope you're not feeling too rough this morning Ellen!! :haha: sounds like a nice night though x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls start my clomid today dont no when to take it at night or threw the day what do you girls think x x x


----------



## SBB

I took mine at night caz :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Pic from today....

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/DSC01995.jpg 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz that picture is stunning! You'd definitely win a baby competition with that pic!! X


----------



## SBB

I may look into that lou! Do you think any of the prizes are millions of £s? Cos that's what I'd most like :rofl: 

Then I'd have more babies, and pay someone to take loads of photos of them :D 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

You're more likely to win a tenner I think! :rofl: (not as a reflection of Sammuel of course! :haha: )


----------



## Britt11

Suz, great pic of Sammuel, super cutie! OMG they change so quickly dont they.

hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw suz hes lovely hun all the bbys are lovely there growing so fast x x x


----------



## laura6914

Hey girls how are we all. I havent been on in days so im soooo behind on the posts. 

Suz...... He is freeking gorgeous. Those big blue eyes are just stunning. You going to be fighting all those girlies off when he is older. 

So we all ok? 

xx


----------



## SBB

Thanks hun! How are you? 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

Sick..... so very very sick.
I think i have thrown up every day this past week. Tot e to how i was with shae. 

Shae is cutting his first tooth as well. He was munching a piece of apple earlier and started screaming when he dropped it, i put it in the bin and when i looked his gum was bleeding a little and can just about see the tooth. 

How are things with you and baby sammuel? xx


----------



## SBB

Aw bless him! 

Sorry you're so sick :hugs: I can't imagine looking after a baby and being ill! 

We're good thank you... Think Sammuel is teething, he is chewing his hands and dribbling a LOT! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Laura :hi: Sorry you are sick Hun :hugs:

Suz- Ben has been chewing his hands a lot this week too. I thought it was just one of his hunger signs becoming a habit!?! I wonder if it's his gums? That might be why he has started the pulling off and screaming thing again during feeding too?? :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

hmm, chewing hands can be a sign of hunger but also maybe the start of teething??? I'm clueless at this stuff :haha:


----------



## lisaf

ooh, maybe Ben is starting to learn how to self-soothe! That would be GREAT for you!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Definitely not self- soothing Lisa! It's accompanied by screaming usually! :rofl:

To be fair he's had a brilliant day today. He slept on OH for 3 hours this morning while I napped. We've been to the MIL's for dinner and he slept while we ate (first time I've eaten a dinner without having to feed him at the same time!!) He's a bit niggly now but is upstairs feeding as I type (on my iPhone) and nearly asleep - so touch wood this is an early night from him too!! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies! Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend! Laura, sorry you're feeling so sick. Ginger tea helped me! :hugs:

Lili has also been chewing her hand a lot the last couple of days. She's also been really grizzly today... Hadn't even thought it could be teething!! Gosh, I hope not!!!

We went to my MIL for the day today. My 4yo niece and 2yo nephew went upstairs and were very quiet. They had managed to find a paint your own plate kit that my MIL had put aside as a gift for someone, opened the paints and got paint all over their clothes and my MIL's very expensive bedspread!!! It's ceramic paint though so we couldn't get it out fr love nor money!!! I hope Lili isn't that naughty!!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Jess how naughty!!! But quite funny :D

Sammuel really chews his hand and screams the last few days, but it's because he's tired... When I rock him he'll go to sleep. So it doesn't necessarily mean teething. But he was upset last night and chewing them and I put some teething gel on and he was better. I think they also have just discovered putting things in their mouth. But you could try teething gel and just see if it makes a difference...

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

JUst a quick stop by as super tired..............

Teething wise, the things the kiddies are doing are vvvvvv common for teethin BUT are stages that occur 2-3 months before they actually get the teeth! So its like a loooong drawn out process til they acutally cone through.

Pearls hands were soddened today bless her! But shes not ratty at all with it, luckily!

Jess - NIGHTMARE over the paint. Im sure Lil wont be a naughty little ducky!

How did the babes all handle the clock changes??? We timed everything as we normally would so Pigpogs night feed was 11 rather than 12, cos 11 was 12...........if u get me lol!

Suz - That piccie is soooo gorgeous! Love him! xx


----------



## babyloulou

The time change didn't affect us at all on account of Ben having zero routine! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Ditto lou!!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Was it the christening today Ellen? 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Let the cramps begin!!! I know I'm out :( UGH!! I'm trying not to worry about it but I'm going to be honest, I'm pissed!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Verna :hugs: I really hope it's implantation cramps :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Suz it was but the do after TOTALLY depressed me as it was in my old stomping ground and it was sooo super lush and baby friendly and lovely I ended up coming home GUTTED we ever moved away and not knowing when we'll get back over that way.......

Och Verna sweetie.....Of course u are pissed, BUT its not over til that ole witch does arrive..........But IF she does, its nxt month ok??? U have only just had some major rooting around done down there so dont be too sad ok????? Love ya ! xx


----------



## Smile4me

Love you guys too and dh just got on me about it saying that no.1 I shouldnt have taken the Clomid without the Dr. knowing and no.2 its just the first month and I told him of course in tears it's not him going through all of this and of course he said Yes it is .... It's both of us each month but damn it he is not the one cramping just knowing what lurks around the corner UGH Sigh stomping feet!!!!!! I know I'll be better tomorrow but today I am going to drink a Mich Ultra and enjoy the last day of Spring Break with the kiddos.... I took them shopping and got all kinds of fun stuff for Florida also Ultimate Electronics is going out of business so I was able to snag a digital camera for each of the girls for 70% off! Yes I can't believe it, $35 each for a digi camera. :) Its not the upscale Sony but its GE... good enough for a 7 and 10 year old. :)

Yes Ellen hun moving on to the next month and doing my bootcamp each morning 3X a week from 5:30AM TO 6:30AM


----------



## SBB

Aw verna Hun :hugs: I'm pissed for you :growlmad: I don't blame you for being gutted... 
Good work with the cameras though! And 5.30am?!?! Are you crazy?! 

Ellen is your house still up for sale? I hope you can get back there soon :( 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

I know 5:30 :( I'm going to eat ice cream too ha!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Mmmm I fancy ice cream now!! It's midnight though and I'm in bed... 

And I must go' to sleep, night girls :hugs: 

Extra :hugs: and :dust: for you verna ;) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night Suz :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Verna its still VERY early....my goodness you have 5 days until testing. I got my official bfp at 12dpo...give it time hon, you never know. A lot of women have cramps with their bfps, please give it some more time.
if you are not this month and I hope you are, will you try a natural cycle next month?

hey ladies hope you are well, my DH is very sick....I am worried about him and I have a business trip first thing tomorrow morning. I hope he gets better
he actually needs surgery but our healthcare system is crap so we are waiting the system

anyway, tuck those gorgeous babies in
:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Hi everyone, I missed the entire weekend being on here and chatting, I hope everyone had good weekends! the inlaws finally left today yay! wanted to chime in real quick, Jimmy eats his hands too right after full feedings, I think its a habit and sometimes he gets a little drool and spit up on his hands and its like snack. hopefully not teething yet!

I think Sandi is due tomorrow, can't wait to hear how it goes! Good luck Sandi!!

I just saw the last couple posts and sorry to hear laura is so sick throwing up! thats the worst, hasn't happened to me with throwing up in ages. Also, Cat sorry your hubs is sick. What is wrong with him? I hope he can do okay with you being gone. xxoo

Did I miss out on anything big this weekend?


----------



## lisaf

Cat, sorry about your DH :(


----------



## kcw81

hey lisa what up?


----------



## lisaf

not much.. sitting here with baby kicking away in my tummy... he enjoyed the pancakes and malt :haha:


----------



## kcw81

yummy!! that sounds delish and soothing to the belly


----------



## kcw81

I am going to go pump and go to bed like an old lady at 930pm. nighty night lisa!


----------



## lisaf

lol, night!


----------



## SBB

I hope hubby gets better soon cat :hugs: 

Lisa I miss the days of baby kicking away! :) 

We just got up at 10 :) very lazy! But nice... Ok going to see what I can find for breakfast...

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I only got up just before 10 too Suz- although hardly got any sleep all night! Not really Ben's fault to be honest! My insomnia has kicked in again and I could t sleep before 4 am (even though Ben was fast asleep) :-( I finally dropped off but Ben was wide awake just before 6 so hardly slept- we then snoozed a bit bit I gave up and got up at 9:45. He lasted 20 minutes downstairs and is now fast asleep on mychest! :lol: I wish we'd stayed in bed now! :haha:

Any nice plans for today Suz? X

Hope your OH is better soon Cat :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I had trouble sleeping last night too.. must be something in the air! Hope you get to snooze later today. :hugs: 

Cat, hope your OH feels better soon. :hugs: 

Verna, sorry about :witch: getting you. :hugs: and :dust: for April. xx

Lil had a bad night. She fed ok, but then when I tried to put her down she would scream in pain... It's like it was before she was any of the reflux meds... I think she may be on too high a dose of one of the drugs too... not sure who I go to about it though. I've got to call the GP at 12, but from past experience I don't hold much hope of him being helpful in anyway!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor Lili! Can you ask to see a different GP when making an appointment Jess? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls! Hows today going??

Suz, yeah our house is still up for sale but no one is buying round here at all unless its about 20k under a deecnt price...........IF we get the plannign permission through then we intend to drop to the lowest we can go, which would be us breaking even on the mortgage.

Jess sorry Lilli had a bad night - hope the doc can help in some way xxx

Well Im running round gettin stuff sorted for Paul going away for his interview.....its a 9-5 interview so he is going down to Feltham tomorow night to stay with his bro who stays there every week for work.....Then straight after the interview day hes back up on the train to leeds! He'll be shattered and is already missing Pearl girl bless him!

Hes worrying about it so much bless him. Think the job package is adding pressure as its such a good deal its freakin him out! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm just speaking to him, and for some reason it has to be the doctor that she's registered with rather than the ones she sees... He might be more helpful as its a baby. When I was pregnant he was a complete arse... I'm pretty sure I could have lost Lili if I hadn't had back up medical support from friends and family as he refused to prescribe me progesterone after my levels dropped by half and I was bleeding at 10 weeks! Luckily I have family and friends who are doctors and could prescribe it for me!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, bless him Ellen. Sending lots of Good Luck vibes to him! Would you have to move again if he gets the job?


----------



## babyloulou

Oo good luck to Paul Ellen!! :thumbup: I hope he nails it! Is the same position as what he does now? X

Hope he's more helpful with Lili Jess! If not then insist on seeing someone else! Everyone has the right to a second opinion xx

That reminds me- I haven't even rang about our 6 week check yet and Ben was 7 weeks yesterday!! :dohh: I delayed it cos I'd heard it happens at 8 weeks now but the HV said it's still 6 weeks here! Whoops!!


----------



## SBB

Jess that's terrible, so glad you got that prescription and gorgeous lili is here today! I hope he's more helpful....

Good luck Paul!!! Hope he does really well! :hugs: 

Lou sorry your crappy insomnia is back :( you must be knackered.....

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou don't worry it's not a big deal so won't matter it's late.... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls......Its a consulting job but is the same stuff as he does now. Basically he will be sent round the country to devise IT programmes that IBM need doing, then test that it works correct for each section that uses it.......So he will be away a lot more but will be earning a lot more moolah and that will allow us to get back to be nearer my family so the family dynamics will work a LOT better than now. 

Jess - that is SUCH a good job u had friends in high places to prescribe the meds! God I couldnt imagine our little lilli pops not been here all from some idiot GP! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know, scary huh?! 

Well, AF has returned to my life... after so many years ttc and charting I feel I should be making a note of it somewhere!! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well my 1st pills went well i didn't have any side affect at all carnt remember if i did last time on my 1st pill took mine at 6.30 pm weather is nice now going to put my washing out and prepare tea were having chicken stir fry carnt wait x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning Ladies :)
aww Jess 
Cat hun I hope your dh feels better... I am feeling really under the weather woke up with BAD AF like cramps and a horrible sore throat and achy body... but managed to pull it together and dd and I did our bootcamp workout this am. :) Now I'm sore all over ha!

Good Luck Paul!!


----------



## SBB

Well done Verna! Danny has connected up the Wii and I'm hoping to start doing a bit of exercise... After baby yoga I realised how unfit I've got! Although we had to lift the babies and I think that's totally unfair as mine is so much heavier than everyone elses :haha: 

Caz I hope the no side effects continues! 

Jess AF is here?!?!? Really? 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies! JEss I can't believe your AF is already here! you must be ready for another! haha

HI Suz, cute pic of sammy on FB I just saw! good job with the yoga, I HATE yoga, I would rather jog for 30 mins than do yoga, isn't that weird? yogas really hard and you have to be like all calm and still.

Ellen good luck to paulie!! that would be great for more moolah esp if you ain't working. 

Verna sorry about the AF cramps but good job with the bootcamp! go girl!

Hi lou lou how is benny today? did you manage any sleep over the weekend? I was wondering if you are getting extra help from others, you know, other family and stuff over to help hold him and give you a break? I hope so. 

Even though I don't like the inlaws here, having MIL hold jimmy all the time frees me up to take a break and go do other shit around the house. She wishes I would sit there and visit and watch her hold him but seriously, when they are here and want to hang out with JImmy, I basically hand him off and run away! I just need a break from it and don't even want to be in the same room practically. I know that sounds terrible but I have found that absence makes the heart grow fonder for sure, after I haven't seen him for an hour I feel refreshed and really happy to be with him again!


----------



## SBB

Cassy it's definitely nice... No, essential! to get a break from the baby! It's not bad at all, you'd go crazy with no break at all... 

Love the new avvie pic! 

Lol at the baby yoga it's anything but calm and still :haha: it's all babies screaming and women giggling! And I don't do it at home, it's just something fun to do once a week :) 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Totally agree with that Suz............If we vists mum ro she comes here I vacate the area 50% of the time so they can bond and I can have time to do me stuff. Its what they are for after all!

I just ordered the new EA Sports active game for the wii and the zumba one thats coming oout cos I had a code for 15% off 2 games at Zavvi..... Great deal in the end as I'll use both and Paul will use the EA one on a night. Pearl loves watching me dance so Zumba will be somethin we do after brekkie first thing I reckon! Cant wait!

Sh&t Jess - AF already - that SUCKS! But agree in it been surreal after all our fun an games menstrual wise!


----------



## kcw81

It is strange how some women who are breastfeeding like Jess get their AF so quick and some women take a whole year! I don't understand the mechanics behind that. I sort of feel weird not having an AF, you know with all the TTC we did we know something is awry when you aren't ovulating. Whenever I knew I was ovulating while TTC I felt special, like my body was talented and doing its own special thing it was supposed to do so not OVing is strange.


----------



## TySonNMe

Speaking of...AF finally came for me!!! Wow, I thought I wouldn't see her for awhile considering my history with her LoL


----------



## lisaf

Suz- I agree, heavier baby should definitely count for you in the yoga class, lol! 
Casey - I expect to be the same way... I think there is absolutely nothing wrong with wanting a break. Some women love it and immerse themselves 100% into motherhood all the time, but I know I won't be like that. Just like I can't be around DH 100% of the time, I need breaks so I have something to actually talk to him about and feel like a human being. My dad likes to break to down into a math equation... if you take 2 people and make them into 1 person/unit (1+1=1)... thats impossible... logically each person in the equation is only 1/2 a person (1/2+1/2=1). So if you take 2 whole people and put them together (1+1=2) then you end up with twice as much in the end (aka, healthier, more fulfilling relationship and life).
I think the same is true of motherhood and all relationships.


----------



## SBB

Cassy your body is still doing something special - it's making milk!!! 

Lisa that's true, I also need time away from OH!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think it's AF... Well it's red spotting anyway. I used to get really bad cramps tho and don't have anything right now... Maybe it's an anomoly...

Casey, I am gagging for a few hours to myself. I don't love Lili any less, just need to recharge my batteries! It's perfectly natural. :hugs:

Lili didn't enjoy swimming as much as she could have done. :( she grizzled half the time... It was probably cos I had to wake her up for the class. We dunked their heads in the water today!! She liked that bit crazy baby!! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Jess does grizzled mean fussed? thats a cute way of saying it! and I appreciate you guys not balking at me for wanting an escape from the baby for short periods! I thought you jess were the one that might be 100% all motherhood wants to be with baby all the time but nice to hear you're human!

Suz I am Casey not Cassy. Are you doing that cuz I always call Samm with two Ms? haha. Suzz. Yeah totally need breaks from DH as well as the baby - to be by myself and recharge! 

Lisa thats some good math there from your dad! haha it would take a guy to look at relationships and emotions and apply math to it!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, my sister had/has a slightly pathological relationship with her first child where they have both become utterly dependent on each other. I swore not to have that kind of relationship with Lil! When I do go out without her I miss her, but it's healthy to be able to be separated for short periods. Oh and grizzly isn't so much fussy, more whingey... The half hearted cry and being a bit unsettled. Not ideal when you're dunking their heads in water!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I forgot to say that during swimming we did a width with the babies on their backs... Lili farted the whole way across!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Lili! I hope your fanny farts weren't a problem as well :rofl: 

Oops sorry casey just a typo!! I know your name ;) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Grrr also my FIL sent me an email today... 'hi Sue' erm.... Is my name Sue?!?! NO! Why can't they just call me suzanne like everyone else? 
They also called Sammuel sam the other day, when we call him Sammuel all the time! Slightly annoying as we (I) dont want him to be sam yet. not sure if Danny has said that's ok or if they have just assumed. 
Also they NEVER take their shoes off when they come over, and his dad leaves the toilet seat up :sick: not exactly relevant but thought I might as well get it all out at once :haha: 

By the way I genuinely don't mind you lot calling him sam/Samm on here!


----------



## kcw81

UGH leaving the seat up at your hostess house is disgusting. I could see if it was your own home and you forgot but thats just rude!!


----------



## SBB

I know! And then the cats go in the loo to drink!!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Lol, Casey you crack me up with the name thing!

Jess - maybe Lili is just super advanced and was trying to self-propell herself with her farts :rofl:

Glad to hear we have lots of sane mommies on here who know that having some time to themselves will only make them better mommies!! :) I've seen those who get overly dependent and its upsetting.... one of my good friends couldn't even take a nap unless her DS was in the same room (this was during her first 10 weeks at home, but still! She couldn't even stand to let DH take the baby out of the room where she was!). 
I really really don't want to be like that. We'll see how nuts I am when this LO comes along though :haha:

Leaving the toilet seat up is SO gross. :( I have trained DH to lower the seat and the lid. I lower the lid too... it keeps the cats and dog out and its equal work for both men and women so its not unfair. Perfect compromise in my mind!
We have one of those slow-close seats though... and whenever I go to someone else's house I end up slamming their lid down :rofl: whoopsie!


----------



## SBB

Ha Lisa I do that too with the seat! In our new house there's no soft close and acouple of times in the middle of the night ive forgotten that! :haha:

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol, I'm so afraid I'm going to make someone else's seat/lid break in half by dropping it like that.

I need a new seat too... ours got all corroded at the hinge and it grosses me out.. so I want a new one but I hate being limited to only the self-close options. I was thinking of maybe buying one of those that has the child seat option... is that insane when my kid isn't even born yet? :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I'm not sure ive ever seen one! I have however seen one where you train your cat to use it - I'm quite tempted!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

hehe, if I could also train my dog, I'd be SOLD :rofl:

Here is the kind with the kid seat... https://images.buzzillions.com/images_products/06/09/mayfair-round-next-step-child-adult-toilet-seat-in-white-186cp-000_9404530_175.jpg


----------



## SBB

I wonder if you can use without the kid bit until you need it? If you can then yeh why not! If not it might be annoying to have the extra bit... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

yeah, it might be annoying to have to lift 2 pieces... which is why I think maybe buying it almost 2 years before my kid may need it is silly. But I think buying another new seat with in 1-2 years is silly too and I'd rather have that thing than something that has to be put on the toilet, taken off and stashed somewhere (hopefully with no pee dripping off it etc, lol!)

Then again, this seat is only 2 years old and its all corroded at the hinges. Probably just buy a plain new seat. Heck, wish I could buy a new toilet, this one doesn't flush all the way in the front and its horribly stained there and I can't get it totally white. I know no matter what we do, at some point there will be a kid sticking his hands in there so I wish we had a newer/cleaner one :(
Since we rent from the in-laws though thats not a possibility... :(


----------



## kcw81

haha I hate to admit this for fear of embarrassing DH but he pees sitting - he says why not, that way he won't have any chance of making a mess and just in case he needs a number 2 there he is! haha I love it cuz I know there is no pee anywhere on the floor and I know the seat will ALWAYS be down.


----------



## lisaf

lol, I'd love it my DH would pee sitting!


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies, I am in the middle of no where in Southern Alberta- just finished a 13 hour day!! crazy, but was a good day and I'm feeling better.

thanks for the well wishes about DH, I really hope he gets better soon, we see the surgeon in 3 weeks and he has another MRI in a week.
Okay I forgot everything I read but a couple funny things stuck out.



Peach Blossom said:


> I forgot to say that during swimming we did a width with the babies on their backs... Lili farted the whole way across!! :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: thats just too funny
I also like your comment of her liking the "dunking" underwater...crazy cute little baby. I hear babies can swim underwater and like to, will you be trying that in your class?
I can not WAIT to take my kitten swimming, that sounds so darn cute



SBB said:


> Grrr also my FIL sent me an email today... 'hi Sue' erm.... Is my name Sue?!?! NO! Why can't they just call me suzanne like everyone else?
> They also called Sammuel sam the other day, when we call him Sammuel all the time! Slightly annoying as we (I) dont want him to be sam yet. not sure if Danny has said that's ok or if they have just assumed.
> Also they NEVER take their shoes off when they come over, and his dad leaves the toilet seat up :sick: not exactly relevant but thought I might as well get it all out at once :haha:
> 
> By the way I genuinely don't mind you lot calling him sam/Samm on here!

ha ha :rofl: that is my pet peeve too!!
I had a week of crap from my FIL but I didnt even want to get into the details.
Casey- are your inlaws STILL here? or is this another trip?

also I saw some pics of little Jimmy on FB tonight, he is absolutely gorgeous, LOVE those big blue eyes.
I think these babies need to be entered into a baby contest asap!!

Oh my appeptite is right back up, :blush: I ate my dinner in front of my colleague at a nice restaurant like someone was going to steel it.....it was so good and I noticed I had a collection of bread crumbs and rice on my chest and stomach after I was done :haha:
Baby has been kicking a ton, gosh I love that feeling, especially when you are in a very important meeting and then she gives you a little kick or niggle...precious :cloud9:


----------



## lisaf

lol, my chest and belly end up covered in crumbs or spills too :haha:
Of course I spilled stuff on my chest before I was pregnant often enough that I started to consider getting an adult bib (after all, what is more embarrassing, food on your shirt all day or a bib while you eat for 30-50 minutes?)
In fact, DH considers it a game to 'catch' me spilling something on myself since sometimes I'm lucky enough not to leave a stain :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

morning all, for once i actually read through all the posts the passed few days but i have forgot most of them :blush:

As for the hand chewing a few of you mentioned, shae has been chewing his hands since he was 2 months old and has recently started chewing his feet :haha: They also produce more saliva than they can swallow hence the dribbling. :shrug:

The clocks going forward didnt really alter Shaes routine either, he is still going to bed at 7:30pm and waking at 7:30am, i was hoping he would sleep in till 8:30am but :nope: lol. 

I picked up bubs heart beat on the doppler last night :yipee: was such a relief 

So how are we all today? 
I go on holiday in 3 months.... sooooo excited :happydance:


----------



## SBB

That's great you found the HB so early! Where are you going on holiday? 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

hey Suz,

Only to the lake district for a week, to the lakeland haven site. Loks really good and we got the holiday half price cause we booked early. We are going to do it every year but go to different Haven sites. Looks good for the kids. 

x


----------



## SBB

Sounds fun! I'd like to go on holiday this year.... We never do though! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

I would recommend looking at the Haven sites. We booked in January and got it for £300 if we were to book now for the exact same place/dates it would cost nearly £700 :shock:

The site we are going to doesnt have a lot for kids its more for relaxing but shae is too young to understand but next year when he is older we will go to a beach resort. 

cc


----------



## SBB

Sounds good and a great deal! I used to love center parcs when I was little so would like to go there, but not yet as he's too little to appreciate it yet and I'm sure to book now for this year would be loads of money!! 

Right must get up, been lazing and feeding in bed. Sammuel has 2nd round of jabs at lunchtime... 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

oh bless him. Shae has had all his. i cried every time he had them. i cried more than he did. its not nice seeing your baby being hurt is it :(
xxx


----------



## SBB

No it's not fun! He was so good last time though he barely flinched. He cried more when I undressed him for weighing!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

oh bless him. Talking of weighing, i must take Shae tomorrow. 

So excited, just planned a day out to the sealife centre on saturday with all my family. Should be fun. 

x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls! :hi:

Laura- that holiday sounds fun! :thumbup: I can't wait to take Ben on holiday! Glad you found the heartbeat love :hugs: Are you going to find out the sex? X

Casey- my OH wees sitting down too! :haha:

Suz- hope Sammuel's jabs go OK. Poor little man! :hugs:

Well as for Ben the NUK bottle I ordered came this morning and after refusing every other bottle (TP, Avent, Mothercare, MAM, Dr Browns) - he bloody likes it!!! :happydance: He drank 4oz out of it without even a flicker of protest!!! :happydance: Thr only problem is I can hardly express anything anymore!!? :shrug: I used to get loads with the Medela Swing- now I get nothing! :shrug: It took me 4 sessions of hand expressing to get 5oz!!!! :-(


----------



## laura6914

Hey lou. Yeah we are finding out the sex. I dont really want to but phil does so i have been easily pursueded. lol. 

Oh bles you lou, how come your not expressing well? Im not clues up on it all as i never got to those stages. YEY on the bottle though. :yipee:

Im going to give BF a try again this time round, only for a month or so though and then will switch to FF again as it works for me. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I don't know why I can't use the pump anymore Laura? I used to get loads with the electric one! I can't get any with the Tommee Tippee manual either- but I never have been able to- always found that one rubbish. The Medela Swing always worked for ne before though! :shrug:


----------



## laura6914

god knows lou, i would offer advice if i could but i have no idea what im going on about :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Lou I don't know why you wouldn't be able to express now, perhaps just because you haven't for ages? Maybe keep trying. Do you massage the boob as you do it? I wait til I've got a pretty full boob to express, then I get about 160mls max. Between 100-150 normally. 

Ok, Sammuel is.... Drumroll.....














17lbs!!!!! 98th centile. A 6 month old on the 50th centile would be the same :rofl: there was a 6 month old there who was smaller :rofl: 

The MW was lovely, said if anyone tells you he's too fat ignore them, it's healthy and e can't get too fat on breast milk. Also read in my red book you can estimate their height :happydance: measure and plot on the chart their length, and they should stay in that centile roughly.... So you just follow the chart along and estimate height!

X x x


----------



## kcw81

woah suz big baby! it is hard to tell in your pics that he would be that big! did you sweep in like the big hero to soothe him after he got his jabs? 

lou good to know Ste wees sitting too! haha that is great. I am stumped why you can't express!!! does it feel like your milk has "let down" into your boob and is ready to come out but just won't? when did you express the milk, if right after a feeding then obviously you would be empty but if you were feeling full of milk that is so weird. I Think there is something broken in your pump maybe?

Hi Cat! your schedule sounds so crazy!! hard workin momma. Let us know how things go with your DH MRI coming up hun. My inlaws came back for another weekend last weekend, no thank goodnedd they weren't here this whole month! but yeah, they are turning into frequent guests. that is great about your appetite and so funny about getting crumbs on your belly. I have done that plenty being a big pig while preggo. still am really. thanks for the compliments on my FB pics. xxoo

Laura I still can't believe your pregs! Have you gotten a lot of symptoms yet? I hope this pregnancy goes easy on you!


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- wow! That's a brilliant weight! He doesn't look that big in photos- hes got a lovely little dainty face! X

Casey- I was pumping after a feed but had only fed from one side and I couldn't even get any from the other side :shrug: I'll have to keep trying! :shrug: 

I entered Benjamin to be a Fisherprice toy tester for Mother&Baby magazine. We've just had a Fisherprice Rainforest Melody and Lights gym delivered! He's gets to keep it!! (worth nearly £60) :happydance: I just have to fill in a questionnaire about the gym and take a picture of him for the magazine!


----------



## SBB

Yay lou! How cool... I think that's the one we've got... Has it got a giraffe in one corner and butterflies under the lights? 

Are you sure it's not the pump? Does it feel like normal? Pulling your nipple in? When my little white flappy bit was knackered on my medela it didn't work.... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

What little white flappy bit do you mean? it seemed to be working as normal :shrug:

Yes that's the gym Suz. Is it good? X


----------



## SBB

Sammuel likes it, apart from right now, he's under it screaming but I need to pump! Maybe grumpy from jabs though. 

I could tell my pump wasn't working cos it didn't pull my nipple in like normal. It did a little bit but nothing came out. Once the White bit just wasn't on properly and that stopped it working too. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh sorry I didn't read properly what you wrote!!! There is a little White rubbery bit that fixes into the yellow bit, which goes inside the bottle when you screw it on.... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yeah the pumps have kind of intricate workings and if something small has gone amiss with the flappy things inside then you might need to replace! 

we have the fisherprice rainforest crib mobile with lights andmusic. I like it okay so far! 

congrats lou on winning that prize, hope benny likes the gym!


----------



## SBB

Actually lou in your feedback re the gym, my one beef with it is that id like the butterflies to go round, like on a mobile. As they are they're a bit pointless, you can't even spin them round cos the fabric stops them if you know what I mean? if they could spin on battery power that would be better 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cat, apparently by the 5th session Lili will be swimming under water from parent to teacher... That may be a little ambitious with the bonsai, but eventually she'll be able to do it! :)

We have the Fisher Price Rainforest mobile, so I bet the baby gym is wonderful! Lucky you (and Ben!), Lou. 

Well, I went round to the neighbours and dropped off letters asking them not to feed Puss today. I stressed that we had paid over £1500 in vets bills in the last year and that he was on a special diet... Fingers crossed they get the message!! One of them came out of their house and said that they knew who it was and that they had told them not to. He was really lovely actually and said that they would do what they could to stop people feeding him. Community spirit and all!! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh yeah, do you remember the saga with my uncle owing me and my sister money? He owes us £2000 each which he was supposed to give us by June last year. It was a loan from my Mum that was to be paid back to us. Well, he gave us £500 each before Christmas, but have had nothing since. I emailed him the other day to ask if he was in a position to pay more back... have I hada response?! Have I heck! Such an arse!! :hissy:


----------



## kcw81

oh man Jess! I want you to get that money back from your uncle! thats a lot of cash and could totally come in handy with the new baby and all not to mention its just rude of him not to even respond to you. even if he is poor and can't pay it, admit it and say sorry! 

do you like the RF mobile? that is what we just bought and I like it okay, but I wish it had more options like different songs and maybe even some cool lights on the actual mobile itself for nightime viewing. maybe that would be too stimulating though when you want them to doze off. so far jimmy seems to like the rainforest noise the best. the remote would be cooler if you could adjust the time frame for how long the music should go.


----------



## kcw81

anyone hear from Sandi yet on her birth? she had her baby yesterday I think


----------



## Peach Blossom

Tell me about it Casey! Even if he gave me £10 a week it would make a difference!

I agree the RF mobile could do with having some twinkly lights on the bit that moves. The remote would be good if it could work through walls too! LOL

I saw that Sandi had been induced on FB, but that she thought it would be a while... hope we hear some news soon!! 

Oh and Lou, I thought my Medela Swing wasn't working as well anymore and I realised that the hose had come loose from the main unit AND as Suz said, the white membrane wasn't on properly. Apparently tea can help stimulate milk production. When do you express? Do you have Ben with you? It can help to have the baby close by. xx


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I just shove him in the pram to scream for 10 mins while I express! so yes I can definitely hear him while expressing! :haha: I've got a spare breast funnel and tube- I changed them but it made no difference! :shrug:

Suz- I haven't put batteries in yet- no screwdriver til OH gets home. I can't believe the butterflies don't move!! :shock: I thought that was gonna be the main focus of the gym! Does nothing move then? Are the batteries just for sound?


----------



## Onelildream

GOOD MORNING! Any news from Sandi?

Yesterday I convinced hubs to put together the nursery! Woohoo! Now I just need to decorate and do all of the other stuff like laundry and organizing. Hubs even let me go crazy buying baskets to organize the new wardrobe. YAY! I am so excited to start getting things ready! ...It won't be too long.

I caught up on the thread but forgot most of it. :( 

Verna-did af actually come? so sorry.

Jess-Your uncle needs a beating! I am pretty big, want me to come rough him up?!

Lou-did u fix the pump?

Suz-my FIL called Max Maxi once and I about killed him. There will be none of that! Tell him you named him Sammuel for a reason; and you'd like him to be called that! ...unless you start calling him Sam, no one else can.

How's everyone today? I am so excited to play in Connor's room. lol! Woke up to dd spilling milk all over the carpet. Went crazy with the carpet cleaner and did quite a few spots I've neglected. I LOVE cleaning!


----------



## SBB

Lou nope the butterflies don't move :( The batteries just play music/rainforest sounds and do the lights. I do think they should move, def mention that on your feedback. I was disappointed too. 

Lol Chell if they do call him Sam again I'll say something! V exciting about Connors room :happydance: Not long at all to go! 

I want a Sandi update too! 

Jess your uncle sounds like a right **** he should at least have the decency to reply. Has your mum said anything to him? 

x x x


----------



## SBB

And Lou it seems odd that you're getting nothing at all pumping still. If you turn it right up does it hurt? If not then I'd say there's a problem with it.... 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

My mum saying something to him wouldn't make a difference sadly!

Lou, when the pump is on full my nipple is pulled all the way in so it touches the end! Perhaps try changing the White membrane thingy. X

My Gran was always one for not shortening names... My dad is called Tony by everyone except the family who call him Anthony!! Luckily you can't really shorten Lili!! :) I did tell my mum off for using baby talk the other day though! She said "milky" to Lili and I said "It's milk! We don't want to start silly language!!" :rofl: bit harsh maybe?! Haha


----------



## babyloulou

Gunner is here!! Sandi just put it on Facebook :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Yes the pump's doing the normal things. Pulling my nipple right in, hurts if I turn it up etc... there just appears to be only a dribble coming out! :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Yay! I don't think I'm friends with her on fb though :( 

I don't think I'd want words like milky either.... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Must be broken booby then lou!!!!

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- I've broken a LOT of things lately. Eeek. Maybe you could google how to troubleshoot any problems? It might give you insight on what's going on and how to quick fix it.

Oh, bahahaha. I got some sexy panties for after delivery. I think I embarrassed hubs trying to pick 'this one or that one' at the store. I even held them up to my body and he looked repulsed. haha. He just wanted me to get a pair so we could get out of the granny panties section!
 



Attached Files:







compression underwear.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kcw81

hey lou lou, sometimes you just need to sit there for 30 minutes to get it all out - try longer sitting period even though benny is screamin!


----------



## Onelildream

Jess-my MIL ALWAYS says panties for diaper. It BUGS THE CRAP OUT OF ME! I don't want my little boy walking around saying his PANTIES are wet or he needs to change them....etc. I am all about calling things what they are, and no silly other names. oh, like my aunt who, for the longest time, told her son he had a "scary monster" for a penis!!! WHAT?! Think of the mental scaring on that one. I call it how it is...penis, vagina. Even my 2 yr old says the correct names!

YYAAAAAAAAAAY SANDI!


----------



## Britt11

Onelildream said:


> Lou- I've broken a LOT of things lately. Eeek. Maybe you could google how to troubleshoot any problems? It might give you insight on what's going on and how to quick fix it.
> 
> Oh, bahahaha. I got some sexy panties for after delivery. I think I embarrassed hubs trying to pick 'this one or that one' at the store. I even held them up to my body and he looked repulsed. haha. He just wanted me to get a pair so we could get out of the granny panties section!

bahhhaaaa :rofl: what kind of panties are those Chell??

Yeah for Sandi, anyone have any detailed info on her baby? Congrats Sandi!!!

oh and broken boob for Lou...:rofl: hopefully it gets fixed

well, should log off now, got to head "on the road" again lol


----------



## SBB

Scary monster?!?! WTF!?!? Crazy....

Those are some sexy Panties there chell :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Gosh, guys, What can I say?! I'm dead sexy.

Cat-They were just some compression panties. I HOPE they help me fit back in my prepreg shorts quicker!


----------



## babyloulou

Lovely pants Chell!! :haha:

It says Gunner was born at 8:41am and weighed 8lb 4oz and is 21 inches long xx


----------



## SBB

Yay for sandi and gunner! Can't wait for pics and story.... 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

YAY! How sweet! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well hate swallowing the tablets me the 2nd one melted in my mouth when i was trying to swallow it haha af had gone so we will be having sex tonight wooppp x x x x


----------



## Britt11

oh my goodness, I just realized I moved up another box 


:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

brit soon be her hun woopp x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Britt! Won't be long now! :

Sandi has put piccys on Facebook for those that have her on there. He's gorgeous! X


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats Sandi!! :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hurray! Welcome to the world little Gunner! And congrats to you Sandi xxx

Chell those pants are uber sexy! Love em!

Lou - Great news on the bottle but shame on the boob. Best advice I can give is just relax........Stick on a good show, chill for a bit, even a glass of vino and then calmly start to express again......It works everytime I have a dry spell, the more I worry the worse it gets x


----------



## caz & bob

aw gunner is lovely x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok, so I may be being thick, but I have a question... Lili has some lovely dresses that I want to put her in, but do I leave her legs bare or put tights/trousers on her? I worry she'll get cold, but it doesn't look as good... plus there are not tights that fit her! :rofl: I'm very confused about dressing her and how much/how little I should put her in!


----------



## Rudeollie

What length are they Jess??? I had Pearl in a little 50's skirt at the christening that went to just below her knees...........Then she had little bobby socks on and she was super snug and soooooooooooo frickin cute hahaha!

She just had a blanket over here while we were out and about and then was laid kickin up a storm and showing her legs to everyonr while laid on a sofa in the bar hahaha! Just like mummy said Paul! Cheek!


----------



## SBB

I think if it's a nice day just socks will be fine. She can show off her nappies! blanket when outside obviously and I think she'll be fine! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

On her the dresses are ankle length and I do have one pair of socks that fit her! Next nice day I think I'll put her in one! Thanks ladies! What would I do without you?! :)


----------



## SBB

You'd probably just go around with a poorly dressed child :rofl: 
Only teasing ;) 
you can get such cute girls tights, with frills on the bum! Might make sammuel wear some :haha: 
My friend had her girl in a little short baby grow with frilly socks the other day (which is what I based my above advice on :haha:) and she looked sooo cute!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah we have some lovely tights and socks... They just don't fit her!! :rofl: someone said I should go and get some dolls tights!!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

congrats sandi!! 

chell those panites are awesome! haha! I love how skinny the girl is wearing them in the pic, like she needs it.

Jess, if you think lili is cold then put trousers on her under her skirt! who cares if it looks a bit silly. can't wait till the warmer weather and you girls can show us pics of your little baby girls with cute dresses with bare legs and their dipeys poking out! 

All I dress jimmy in the house is dipeys and sometimes socks if I think his feet need it. I see no point dressing him if no one is going to see him and the house is warm, the minute I put anything on him he spits up on it anyway!


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, I'm not a kiss and tell type, although I DID tell you I've been a nymph, but hubs and I dtd in the shower and I was in a VERY difficult position; low-and-behold I pulled my groin muscle! AWESOME! I'm friggin gimping around like a freakshow. :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

You're such a horn monster Chel!! :rofl:

Awwww bless little Lili with her little legs! :hugs: I'm just picturing her with tights trailing off the ends of her feet!! :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Jess-I stopped bothering with tights on my dd when she was a wee one. Her velcro shoes would always tear them up anyway. Show off those cute legs!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha Lou, you're not far wrong in your imagining!! :)

Will try her in a dress tomorrow Chell and post a picture of her little legs! :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just wanted to let you know my Gunner Elisha is here after 20 hours of labor....my longest of all my kids. He is 8 lbs 4oz and 21 inches long. Will post a pic when I get home


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just wanted to let you know my Gunner Elisha is here after 20 hours of labor....my longest of all my kids. He is 8 lbs 4oz and 21 inches long. Will post a pic when I get home. Oh he was born this morning at 8:41am


----------



## Onelildream

Congrats, Sandi. We are so excited for you!

Hey, got the nursery done! Just need hubs to hang the quilt and we're golden! Sooooo excited!


----------



## Britt11

Peach Blossom said:


> Haha Lou, you're not far wrong in your imagining!! :)
> 
> Will try her in a dress tomorrow Chell and post a picture of her little legs! :haha:

:thumbup: looking forward to the pics


reedsgirl1138 said:


> Just wanted to let you know my Gunner Elisha is here after 20 hours of labor....my longest of all my kids. He is 8 lbs 4oz and 21 inches long. Will post a pic when I get home

Hey Sandi, wow congrats hon!! cant wait to see him, I bet he is just gorgeous 
how are you feeling? did you have an epidural?


----------



## kcw81

Wow Sandi 20 hours of labor! can't wait to hear more about it and glad you and baby are okay!

Chell just saw your post, sorry about your dtd injury but it makes for a great story! way to go preggo lady gettin busy in the shower! thats so cool you guys get kinky still after 2 kids already and being totally pregnant! I am jealous, wish Bob and I were still adventurous. 

Lisa are you going to have some tasty dessert tonight that I can live vicariously through? I only have low fat banana berry oat bread I made here and already had a slice and it was boring.


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls, caught up on everything, can't remember most of it or have no advice on what I do remember (pump issues etc).

Congrats Sandi!!!!!
Ok... the only problem with Gunner being here is that I think that makes me next?!?!? :shock: GULP!!! SOOO not ready yet!

Casey - ooh, you want to live vicariously? I had an amazing chinese chicken salad for dinner and had a cheesecake brownie. I have a scoop of Jamoca Oreo ice cream in the freezer and a sponge cupcake with strawberries in the fridge. Trying not to make a total pig of myself :rofl:

In major pelvic pain now ladies :( I sleep really heavy so I'm not losing sleep over the pain, but it also means I spend too long in one position and everything settles funny then I move and it all pops and clicks and hurts. I seriously want a walker to get to the bathroom in the middle of the night.. instead I just whimper and hold onto the bed/walls on the way to pee. I'm in pain for hours in the morning, and getting some mild pain in the afternoon too. I knew this was coming, but now I'm really going to resent having to work a little longer to finish training (which has left me too busy at work to come on and catch up).
Feet swelling up again.
Having some moments of my heart racing today. I haven't really gotten that much this pregnancy so its a 'new' thing for me and makes me pretty uncomfortable.

Funny thing though.. I noticed in the mirror last night that as I breathe in and out, my belly button gets deeper and shallower as if its breathing too :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

That is funny about your belly button and your treats sound delish! chocolate cheesecake brownie??? who are you? where did you get a treat like that?? lucky. you poor thing about all the dicomforts. you are in the home stretch girl so hopefully this last part isn't too bad. when is your last day?


----------



## lisaf

Lol, the brownie was from the place where I got the salad. Its a fresh-food kind of italian style place. They have the world's BEST quiche too. And amazing desserts, lol.

As for work... well I'm going to go on disability officially as soon as I can .. April 6th I think. BUT i'm actually going to keep working, just on a reduced schedule. We're doing the disability thing so I can get paid more, lol. Shhh don't tell anyone.
I told my boss I want my last day to be April 11th, 13th at the latest. And heck, if they need me to train/troubleshoot something I can help by phone or come in for 2 hours or something as long as I'm still in the 'waiting' mode, you know?
It sucks in some ways to be so irreplacable and/or have a high level of responsibility etc..


----------



## kcw81

yes but thats great job security for you. well glad you are still making some dough at least, and being at work takes your mind off the impending reality of D day! I forget, what are you naming your baby? Spence?


----------



## lisaf

I still want Spencer, but its not one of DH's favorite names..
We'll have to wait until he's here but right now we're probably leaning towards Logan


----------



## kcw81

oh well that's a good one too! are you watching teen mom finale tonight? are you getting bored of that show? I still like it. Jenelle's sitch is crazy, seems like her and her mom totally play it up for the camera though, like her stealing the credit cards it seems like that was all a story implant. I am so suspicious of these reality shows - I feel like the directors push these storylines. Even with Kailyns deal, it seems like calling the cops in that one episode was just to make more drama for the camera.


----------



## kcw81

I have to sign off - the kid has woken from his nap and time to feed him. night lisa!


----------



## lisaf

awww, night! I am watching the finale right now which is why I missed your post, lol... 
I think Chelsea gets off on the drama for sure. And yes, there have been a few suspicious things about this season with producers possibly pushing for more drama.

I am just so sick of Jennelle AND her mom... its like her mom just makes it worse, she doesn't know how to deal with Jennelle and decides to beat her when she's down and say the same crap over and over, and never stick to her word about consequences etc.


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG I just had crumpets for my brekkie and now I want Lisa dessert! Nice one! Hahaha!

Im doing a Pearl photo shoot this weekend so I can upload a load of cute picces to the keyring I got Grandma for mothersday.

Well Pauls in the interview now. He was so nervous bless.....Sent him a Pearly pic of her lookgin like she was shouting GOOD LUCK DADDY! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Mmmmmm... Crumpets... I want some!!

Good luck Paul! :hugs:

I'm sat in the passport office waiting to put Lili's application in. We're fast tracking as we are going to France for Easter and I don't want to risk it not coming back in time! 

Made the mistake of watching riches to rags last night. The programme about Lily Allen opening a clothes shop. During filming she lost her baby. I remember that she got pg at the same time as me so her baby should be the same age as Lili. It made me so sad watching her pain and distress. I can't imagine losing a baby at 6 months. It just made me so grateful that we have our Lili bug here with us! Couldn't sleep after watching it though... I just wanted to lie there and look at my little girl.


----------



## SBB

I think I've recorded the lil Allen thing :( so awful I just can't imagine... 

Hope Paul is doing well! 

I got my keyrings today (ordered from amazon in the end) so will be putting pics on later. 

I had crumpets too, but crappy asda ones, they're all thin and rubbish! Need the good fat ones :) 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Arse bollox feck... After traipsing in to central london and all that faff over getting the countersignature for the photo they won't accept the application cos the signature on the form is different to the one on his passport!! :hissy: I am definitely not in a stable enough emotional condition to be dealing with this! Came out of the building in tears! Crazy lady!!! :loopy:

BTW AF didn't stay for long and was v light, almost just spotting really. Guess it was like a mini AF to show me I'm still having cycles!


----------



## SBB

Oh no Jess :cry: I'd have cried too! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh sh&te Jess - Thats rubbish.............Why cant they make things frickin simple hey?!?!?

I couldnt go near the Lily Allen show, I was bad enough at the advert! We are truly lucky girls, truly......

Pauls said the first part is done and went well he thinks! FX! x


----------



## SBB

Yay Paul!!

We are VERY lucky... 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls! :hi:


----------



## kcw81

morning ladies! 

suz you are right, very lucky.

hope paul does well today ellen!

jimmy decided to start the day at 510am and I had the option of feeding him and putting us both back to bed for a few more hours or just starting things off and I decided to go with starting since I had to pump anyway. its crazy how I used to sleep in and stay up so late at night! I Woudl watch movies till 2am somtimes and get up at like 10!


----------



## kcw81

Have any of you ladies with boy babies had this happen yet, I was changing him and he was naked and I went to grab another diaper and I looked back at him and his hand was around his own weiner! I busted out laughing so hard he grabbed his own willy!


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Jackson reaches down there but hasn't grabbed it yet. :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

it was so funny! and he looked so happy just laying there on the changing table grabbing his own willy! haha. aw the joy of baby boys.


----------



## SBB

Haha no casey that hasn't happened with Sammuel - how funny!!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO Willy grabbin.................Wait til they get a stiffy! Hahaha My friends little boy plays with it then it goes hard.......She almost DIED the first time he did it!

Well Pauls called and says the interview couldnt have gone better. He says he'll be v disappointed if he doesnt get it as it went that well..........He said we should be ok company car wise as there were a few "horses" in the car park. I told him I always said I was only with him for a Ferrari! Lmao!


----------



## babyloulou

I hope he gets it Ellen! Sounds good! :thumbup:

Casey- that's so funny! Bless Jimmy and his wandering hands! :rofl: 

Jess- how annoying about the passport. Hope you get it sorted :hugs:

Hi everyone else :hi:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been busy today painting my nieces house they have just got been the gym to when i ovulat i am not going the gym for 2 weeks because i want to try had this month for my bfp x x x


----------



## kcw81

good luck caz!

hi lou whats on the agenda today for you?

Ellen that is great to hear about paulie! haha pretty cool too about company car, my DH has a company car and its so great the company pays for gas too! I think it saves us a lot of money in the end.

Suz hows it going with Sammuel today? I suck, is it Sammuel or Sammual? I can't remember. I can't remember a dang thing lately, do you guys find your short term memory to be shite with less sleep? I do.


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Casey....It will save us a tonne of cash I reckon! Which will be fab....

My memory is sh&t after pregnancy....Baby brain is a proven thing now tho so we have a bono fide excuse!

Caz - no excercise during ov etc will be a good idea I reckon. Dont want to risk those eggies getting bumped around and not sticking do you! xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, ladies! How's it going?

Tonight dd has kindergarten orientation. We are so excited for her.

My darling friend with the daughter that was burned is finally home from the hospital. Things are going well. I cannot imagine having to scrub her down every day tho. My heart would break.

Kc- my ds totally does a penis dance and wiggles his penis around and laughs. He's like a belly dancer! Look Mom! He says. It's sooooo funny.


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Casey. I've had a friend come round today. I went to Primary School with her and haven't seen her since. Been back in touch on Facebook- she lives down the road and has a 10 week old. It was nice to see her x

Well OH has just got back from work and has bought me a Dell Adamo laptop as a (late) pushing present! It's the snazzy high-spec steel one that Dell brought out last year to rival the MacBook Air. It's thinner than the Air- I love it!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

Nice one Lou! So officially there is only ME who hasnt got a pushing present........Hmmmm now how shall I broach this subject with hubby hey?!??!?


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- that's awesome! Yay for you! Good job, hubs!


----------



## Peach Blossom

That's great Lou!! Ellen, I haven't had a pushing present either!! Hrumpf!


----------



## kcw81

you guys need your presents! I got uggs but returned them for the money! I thought to myself, well its getting warmer out and I already have a pair so I think I will take the 170 dollars but in the end it went back on his credit card so hmmm. it all balances out in the end though right?

Lou that sounds like a nice day to visit with an old pal and espec a new mommy like her so you can relate!

Chell that is so cute about your DS! Oh man I know my little guy is going to be just like that since he already started exploring!


----------



## SBB

Yay lou! Nice one Ste! That's cool about your friend too with a young baby. Nice having someone close by to go for walks and stuff. 

Casey it's Sammuel. FIL sent me an email spelling it Sammual today :dohh: and called me Sue again!! Grrrrr..... 
Sammuel is a bit grizzly again. I do think he's teething as he has red cheeks. And he's getting through like 5 bibs a day with dribble!! I am trying to do some work on that job but it's hard to get anything done really. Had to go to their house today. 

Well done Paul fingers crossed!!!! :D 

Right, I am going to do my wii fit. I did it 2 days ago, legs hurting a tiny bit today. Also think i need some sort of sports arse-bra! My butt was bouncing up and down :rofl: I'm sure it didnt used to do that :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

To be fair I did mention to him last week that I hadn't had a pushing present from him in a sad voice! :blush: I think that's why I've got it!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Lou that is a rad present. Do you guys find it easier (with a baby) to check stuff on the internet with a laptop? we have a desktop type computer and sometimes the baby does not want to be held in my lap near it and I wish I had a portable computer. 

Sammuel it is, I will remember that I swear! you got a jiggley butt Suz? lucky you must have junk in the trunk! white girls don't always get that like me, I do not have an ass and I wish I did!


----------



## babyloulou

You need tight pants Suz!! :rofl: Maybe Chell could send you some of those she saw yesterday! :rofl:

Casey- i find it easiest to use my iphone to post on here at the moment x


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, here's Connor's nursery and his storage... lol. I dunno why, but I LOVE to post pics of storage, bc I'm an organizing FREAK! I love that everything has a place... It's the smallest room in the house, but just fine for a baby! The swing is where the rocker will go, but right now that will be in our room with the cradle. It's no where near as posh as Suz's, but bear with me!
 



Attached Files:







Connors Room 6.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3









Connors Room 5.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3









Connors Room 4.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2









Connors Room 3.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3









Connors Room 2.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Onelildream

oh, yeah, and most of it is hand-me-down from his brother, like the crib and bedding...and on the wall is a picture of my ds when he was a baby. ...Now I am in the process of re-doing Max's room. It is going to be vintage sporting goods; like skis, tennis rackets, baseball bat, and a huge surfboard. Should be fun!
 



Attached Files:







Connors Room 1.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rudeollie

Chell it is beautiful! So lovely, connor is a lucky bambino! xxx The idea for Maxs room sounds fab too............Very talented mommy! x


----------



## SBB

It's fab chell!! Love how organised you are! It's what I aim for but I never get there... 

Casey I use my iPhone too, or my iPad now! 

I want to see pics of gunner :( 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-friend request Sandi on FB. She'll approve it pretty quick and then you can! :) That's what I did.


----------



## SBB

Ok I'll try and find her through your page :) good idea! You can tell I don't Facebook much!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's a lovely nursery Chell :hugs: You're so organised! I wish I was! X

Suz- did you find Sandi on Facebook? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Connor is a lucky boy Chell! Xx


----------



## kcw81

Sandi's new LO is darling and the pic of Gunner with his older brother holding him so cute! 

Chell you are so frickin organized and neat and on top of things! how do you do it all?? where do you find the time to do stuff like that with your little ones running around all day?? what is your secret please share!


----------



## lisaf

omg, I'm officially ashamed of my mess of a nursery, lol! I am tempted to take a pictures just so you girls can see that I'm NOT exaggerating! 
Chell... want to come organize me? :) I like organizing things, but just not my own stuff. I end up over-thinking everything.


----------



## kcw81

I am the same as you lisa, overthinking and overwhelmed! that is why I had DH handle it and its best that way really as I can be super indecisive about where things go. I don't get how Chell had time to buy and organize all that and take care of her kids and hang out with her DH and etc etc.


----------



## lisaf

Lol, if I left it to DH they clothes wouldn't even be washed, let alone sorted by size or even type of outfit :rofl:
He sees nothing wrong with the nursery the way it is now.. and I just banged my shin on a cradle that is on the floor :haha: Yeah.. thats a good place to leave a big wooden piece of furniture honey.. good call!

Got my birthing ball today. Inflated it and am using it as a foot rest right now :rofl:
I was very happy to see that it was safe for up to 600lbs and can take 2,250lbs of pressure. WHEW! :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Ok here it is, kc. Honestly, I always clean everything as I go. If something is dirty, I clean it. My little ones play together really well. They are best friends. They make my life pretty easy! DH and I hang out for 6 scheduled hours each week; Monday from 12-6. We have a regular sitter. Then I get to see him after 7:30 nights and some lunch breaks during the week. I usually enlist help from my kids to do things like the nursery. For instance, when we went through clothes, my dd and ds both helped me pick out pjs they liked, etc, then that made them willing to help do the laundry, fold the clothes and put them away, and set up the room. Kids love to just be involved. I let them help with everything even when it's not such a good job that they do. Then they are happier and don't fight AND they help out. With the swing, crib, and wardrobe, the kids helped hammer and screw things in. They are so much more excited for Connor now his room is done. And whenever I have crap I need to do without the kids, I wait for naptime when ds takes a 2 hr nap, and dd does homework, reads books, and has her quiet time.
Really organization just comes down to having like things together in the same place and making sure everything has a place. If I don't use it, I give it up. If I could become a personal organizer as a living, I soooo would! I love things to be clean and organized. Maybe I am just a freak! :)


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- that ball sounds great. Too bad Jess didn't have one like that when her ball broke beneath her. Hahaha. Or was that Lou?!

I need a ball. I have the worst restless legs! When I am moving they feel better.


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I remember the ball popping.. this one says it has a slow-deflate in case of puncture. I checked before buying! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Bahahaha


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yep, that was me with the exploding ball!! For birth I got an burst resistant one... never got to use it though!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls.....Off out to lunch with SIL and MIL. Paul didnt get home til almost midnight due to the suicide on the grantham line. So he is knackered and eagerly awaiting his phone call to confirm yay or nay!

Mums here and debating whether to go home or not as my uncles taken a turn and my aunties sure there is only a week left for him.........So sad. He says he's not making sense now when he talks and the Marie Curie Nurses have confirmed the cancer has gone to his lymph nodes in his neck now.....Poor Peter xxx


----------



## SBB

:hugs: sorry Ellen :(

Will Paul find out today?

I ache from wii fit!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah he should do - thats what they said to him.

I need our wii setting back up as it retired during pregnancy.....now Ive got the new EA game Im reday for action! Its got loooads of new things in it! A usb plug in?!??"?"?

What have u been doing on yours Suz??


----------



## SBB

Oooh that sounds fancy!! 

I have been doing the 30 day challenge. Mainly running and lunges so far. It's the lunges that have killed me!! 

That's great he finds out quick, would be horrible if he had to wait for weeks!

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh flip! I forgot about those damn lunges! hahaha They r killers arent they? but they certainly do the trick......I did the 30 dy challenge with lunges, the step kick up things and the boxing and canoing before a holiday the other year and was amazed at the results!

Cant wait to get started again - this one has mountain biking lol!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! :hi:

I hope Paul gets good news today Ellen. If he gets the job will he have to travel there every day? Or was it just the interview that was miles away?

What's the challenge on Suz? Is it Wii Fit? 

Well Ben did a 5 and a quarter hour block of sleep last night without a single wake up! :shock: unfortunately i couldn't sleep! :dohh: Lets hope he keeps it up though! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

That sounds great ellen! 

Lou I can't believe he slept so long and you couldn't sleep :dohh: 

I think I have wii sports active? Or wii fit active... I'm not sure what it's called! Will have to check... 

well, I just put Sammuel on his front and he rolled over onto his back!!! :wohoo: I got it on film too :D and then he did it another 3 times!!! I was skwarking in background! I most post video in a bit.... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Clever Sammuel!!! :happydance:


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies,
Yes I have to agree about the lunges Ellen ... the bootcamp is kicking my butt!!!!

Chel can you come over and help my family get organized? I am super organized but they are not and it makes it sooo difficult :( I have to ask where did you get those lovely baskets that say "Baby Things"? super super cute!

I wanna see gunner :(

well ladies dh and I booked our first "vacation" to Cancun in May then we are taking the girlies to Florida in June, I'm so excited!!!!! We decided I needed a Getaway not only Florida driving 20 hours with the kids but an actual vacation so we booked it yesterday!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay for Bens sleep!! I can only dream of such a thing!

Clever Sammuel!! Lili doesn't like tummy time at the mo... She can't lift her head up which irritates her!

Ellen, so sad about your uncle :hugs: fingers crossed for good news for Paul!

Verna, that sounds lovely!! You definitely deserve a holiday or 2!!

We're just on out way back from the West End. Ventured in on the tube for lunch at Mamas and papas again... My friend was late and there was a sale on... What was a girl to do?! Bought a few little bits for Lil! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls xxx

Ha! Jess what IS a girl to do hey?? And Pearl is the same as Lilli - she DESPISES laying on her front cos she just isnt confident that way yet..........Even tho she will happily sit upright on my knee with her strong neck.....She just wont enjoy tummy time at ALL!

She was super good out for lunch and what was best was grandma paid lol! We all came backto ours and she was playing on her back doing high kicks and rock her legs so shewas kinda swaying onto her side......I think shes going to attempt some rolls soon too!

Off loaded TONNES of baby stuff onto SIl too.....She is due a yellow bundle in July! x

Lou - EXCELLENT on Bens sleep.....FX he does it again tonight and u can get some good rest xxx


----------



## Britt11

SBB said:


> That sounds great ellen!
> 
> Lou I can't believe he slept so long and you couldn't sleep :dohh:
> 
> I think I have wii sports active? Or wii fit active... I'm not sure what it's called! Will have to check...
> 
> well, I just put Sammuel on his front and he rolled over onto his back!!! :wohoo: I got it on film too :D and then he did it another 3 times!!! I was skwarking in background! I most post video in a bit....
> 
> X x x

yes Suz, please find out the name of it, we have some Wii fit discs, and that progam sounds great for post baby. let me know :thumbup: I am sure you are a super hot mommy!

Lou- love the new profile pic of Ben

Hello to everyone, I was only able to read the last page or so as I have to get back to work

Verna- the vacations sound soooo nice, I need like 3 after this horrendous winter. Have you tested yet? any signs that something might have happend this cycle?:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Sorry Ellen about your uncle xxoo. your pearlie is doing so well, good job momma!

Lou I am so happy for the 5 hour stretch! benny must have loved it and you girl, next time I hope you can manage to zonk out!

verna cancun sounds wonderful! have you been there? love the east coast of mexico. we went to playa del carmen region which is far south of cancun last yr and it was amazing. are you staying at an allinclusive? those are the best!

Chell you rock! haha 6 scheduled hours! love how organized you guys are and how you use your kids. you should be a personal organizer, I bet you could set a lot of people straight! 

Suz good for you exercising! I am proud. I hate lunges so you are doing better than me with that stuff. I hate squats and lunges and kegels. anything really hard I hate! for me running and biking is about all I can do - strictly cardio!


----------



## kcw81

Oh Suz I just saw your post about Sammuel rolling over! congrats! good boy Sammuel!! lets see the vid!

Lou I was going to say - once benny starts being a little more consistent with the longer naps at night you will be able to fall asleep easier, you were probably just on alert in case he woke up since you didn't expect him to go so long. I wish they would tell us how long they plan on napping!

Chell aren't naps great? sounds like you use your DDs naptime to its fullest advantage. I try to get as much done as possible during jimmy's naps. I am scared for when he gets a little older and naps less during the day, I feel like I won't get as much done! is that awful to say?

Jimmy is pretty consistently sleeping 6-8 hours each night and I am hoping it keeps going like that. Last night I went 8 hours between pumping and my boobs were huge when I woke up and it sort of stresses me out when they are like that, like I went too long but I am hoping it doesn't really affect my milk supply as long as I frequently pump during the day.


----------



## SBB

I'm sure as long as you still pump as much casey your supply will be fine.... 8 hours is amazing!!! We are at about 3 most nights :( 

It seems he can't have too much milk, if he does he just chucks it all up.... I think if he had more he might sleep longer! 

Ok here is the vid, it's funny how I'm pissing my pants with excitement and he couldn't care less!!! X x x 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/7fc0b3f0.mp4

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here is Lili in her dress..
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_1260.jpg


----------



## Smile4me

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!! LILI is an absolute DOLL!!!!
Oh that is the most precious smile, and what an adorable outfit!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Clever Sammuel!! :)


----------



## Smile4me

sorry Casey, Jess distracted me with her beautiful princess!

Yes All inclusive hun .. white sandy beaches ahhhhhh

I took a test at what I believe to be 9dpo... BFN I am cramping but no signs of the witch yet....I just dont want to waste another test.

Suz can't open the site :(


----------



## kcw81

oh my god suz! that made me laugh and smile so much to see him turn over and how excited you were!! ohh good boy sammuel!! holy moly I gotta get on the ball making jimmy learn to turn over soon, he can't lift his head very far yet and feeling like we are a bit behind the curve!

so cute lili jess!


----------



## Smile4me

oh my it opened finally... Suz that is so precious he is growing like a weed!!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-Sooo cute! You're a riot. Milestones are sooo fun, but I forgot how it was with baby #1. Everything is monumental. I wish I could have that excitement back!

Verna-Those "baby things" baskets were from TJ MAXX. They were $12 each for the large and 10 for the smaller. A great deal for baskets! I went to Michaels and was appauled at how much a full price basket was! 20-30 for that size and not nearly as cute! Yay for Cancun! Woohoo. Hubs is running a marathon in the fall and as a reward for him we are going to go on a cruise. I'm thinking Mexico. I miss the sun!

KC-yes, I LOVE NAPTIME. It's so nice to all have some space and recoup. We love each other a lot more after. haha.

Cat-when do you get maternity leave??? all you do is work work work....

Jess-Love Lili's legs. So teeny tiny. She's a doll!

Lou-Love the new avatar! Ever since someone mentioned Ben's arm missing, I couldn't stop looking at the old picture like it was! hahaha.

Ellen-Sorry your uncle is poorly. Hugs. Hopefully his struggle won't be long. Is that bad to say?

Lisa-bounce on that ball yet??? Ya takin it to work with ya?! ;)

AFM-carseat came in! Yippee. I'm going to go pick it up and install it. Then I have to go find some fabric to match bc a friend is making me a blanket cover to shield baby from the sun and other elements while he's sleeping. Have you seen those?????


----------



## SBB

Jess she is just too damn cute!!!! :cloud9:

Sorry verna I don't know why you cant open it :( 

9dpo is still early, maybe just wait a few days and test if af doesn't show? 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Oh Ellen hun I must have missed your uncles post babe, I'm so sorry :(
We never want to see loved ones suffer but we also don't want to lose them :( oh hun you are in my thoughts and prayers sweetheart!


----------



## SBB

We were all typing at the same time! 

Chell I can imagine it's more exciting with your first. My mum is hilarious, my older sister (her 1st baby) has her baby book, it's totally full, her 16 first words, all the milestones etc. My youngest sister (mums 4th baby) also has a book. In it... Her name. Thats it :rofl: we find it totally hilarious!!! 

I want to go to cancun too! It's been a loooong time since I went on a nice holiday like that.... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ellen have we heard yet about the job? Obviously it affects us too ;) 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, Lili won't go on her front and can't lift her head, so don't worry about Jimmy. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

That's brilliant Suz!! I love how excited you are on it while Sammuel is just looking at you as if to say "What? It was easy..." :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO! Suz that vid is frikin fab! I love how excited you are.....and how WTF Sammuel is! Hahaha So funny! Well done little boy! xxx

Jess - Lilli made me cry......She is divine! That dress is gorge!

Pearls just learnt a new trick so I hope u will all rejoice with me that she can now...........Stick her fingers in her mouth so far she gags and then laughs! Hahahaha Proud moi??????????????

PS Suz - She was amazed by your voice! 

No job news yet but he is home in ten so Im hoping he's been trickins me and is home with some champers! x

Oh and Chell no..............its not wrong at all hun. Its what we all feel unfortunately xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo... Ellen, I hope so! FIngers crossed! :hugs: 

Lou, I forgot to say that I tried Lili's tights on today and they were about 3 inches too long... :rofl: We're gonna have to spend the summer in air conditioning so that she can wear all the clothes she's not fitting in to at the moment!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Funny Pearl... Lili sticks her thumb so far in her mouth that I'm surprised she doesn't gag! :haha: You must try and video it next time she does it so that we can all see what a clever girl she is! :) x


----------



## babyloulou

I missed a couple of pages and missed Lili's picture- just been back to it. That is the cutest pic so far Jess!! She is soooo gorgeous! :hugs: 

I still want to see her in her tights though... :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess isnt it funny that lilli is soo titchy and Pearl is such a giant! hahaha Bless them!


----------



## SBB

Wow Ellen thats amazing!! Well done pig pog :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Man I would die of cuteness if we could line up all our babies in a row and watch them!

Chell thats awesome with the carseat - get it installed and what else is there to be done really? you are so prepared! 

verna yay for all inclusive, treated like kings!

Suz I have not done a baby book at all and feel like a shithead. are you all doing one?

I wanna see lilli with her fist in her mouth!


----------



## Onelildream

I have baby books for my 3. All the pregnancy stats and cravings, then the baby stuff, like newspaper from the day they were born, milestones, etc. I'm a little more lax on my son's, but whatever! That's just what happens...

Poor baby after Connor will prob be just like your mom's 4th, Suz! ...Just a name and prob all the ultrasound pics, but that will be it. haha


----------



## babyloulou

I can't believe you are already planning your next baby Chell! :rofl:

Casey- I kept a pregnancy diary but haven't got a baby book though- I want to get one but keep forgetting! :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha Casey, she's obsessed with her fist right now!! Will get a photo to show you.


----------



## SBB

Ellen do we know yet?!?!?! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry girls...........no news from them yet. Ive said no news is good news. After all when I used to interview for staff if it were near the weekend I always waited til the friday so they could go out and celebrate......FX still!


----------



## babyloulou

Fingers crossed here Ellen :flower: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm took my last clomid at 6.30 woopp let the sex begin haha fx ellen hun x x x


----------



## SBB

Fx Ellen! Have fun caz ;) 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo hoo! Just booked our "dream" night out that I told u girls about before Pearl arrived..............Saturday May 28th. We are off into Leeds mid afternoon, for cocktails at Bar haha and dinner at Casa Mia Millenium Sq THEN.............Leeds Town Hall to see Jimmy Carr live! Woo hoo!!!!!!!! So excited xxx


----------



## kcw81

sounds like fun, who is jimmy carr?


----------



## Rudeollie

He is a v v sarcastic comedian Casey......He skirts a similar border to FG. Sometimes he is v sick its wrong..........But he is also v v clever in his acts. Ive seen him twice before.

Speaking of FG,.............Paul was lhao earlier over Pearl retching on her own fingers. He said its like Peter testing his gag reflex hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Sounds good Ellen! I can't wait to book a weekend in London to see a show- it's our favourite thing. We always do it on OH's birthday in January but didn't this year because I was heavily pregnant! At some point over the next few months as Ben gets a bit bigger- i'm going to surprise OH and take him! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awesome, sounds a good plan Lou! What do u fancy??

I REALLY want to take hubby to see Wicked......I saw it with a group of friends but so need to see it again It was so good!!!!!!!. I wouldnt love to see Lion King again tho....Paul took me to see it for my forst bday with him and I balled my eyes out! Hehehe x


----------



## babyloulou

I LOVED Wicked! Thought it was brill! That was the first one Ste and I went to see- it was that one that gave us the theatre bug! I thought Billy Elliott was amazing too! Not sure what to see next!?! Any recommendations anyone? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

As you guys know I work for a West End theatre producer, so can sometimes help out with tickets. Let me know if you ever want me to dip in to my contacts. x


----------



## kcw81

Wow you all are so impressive getting your dh's to go to arts and culture things with you. Me, I ain't too interested in going to see musicals but I love movies and comedians.


----------



## Rudeollie

WICKED lol! I would go see it again and again Jess so.............

I OCCASIONALLY break into Defying Gravity to Pearl....That or America, cos me and her love West Side....Oh and I always a bit of My Fair Lady lol!

I LOVE musicals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x

Lou - I REALLY fancy the tap dogs one...With the guy from Strictly Ballroom???


----------



## babyloulou

I've not heard of that one Ellen! Is it supposed to be good? 

Jess- I'm always up for any freebies or discounts that fall your way :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: Ellen I've got a Wicked t-shirt I bought when I went that's amazing! It's a tight v-neck in (wicked witch colour) green- it's got "defying gravity" written across the boob area and a picture of a witches hat! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

This is it Lou...............I think its more about dance than a story but it looks out of this world............Just dont get too close to the front as u have to wear a rain coat apparently for the sweat they produce hahahha

https://www.tapdogs.co.uk/


----------



## Rudeollie

Awesome Lou! Awesome! I wanted one but MIL etc wanted to get out the theatre quick to beat the rush..........

SO my boobs never shall DEFY GRAVITY lol! x


----------



## babyloulou

babyloulou said:


> P.S: Ellen I've got a Wicked t-shirt I bought when I went that's amazing! It's a tight v-neck in (wicked witch colour) green- it's got "defying gravity" written across the boob area and a picture of a witches hat! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

P.P.S: ^^^^ I daren't wear it anywhere though! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

You chicken Lou! Bock Bock Bock hahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: :rofl: Lili just sneezed, farted and burped at the same time!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Jess, Pearl does sneeze farts that I call "doublers" but Lilli is V talented to manage a tripler hahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Next time there is a round robin for freebies I'll let you guys know! xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

She looked a little shocked! :rofl: haha


----------



## babyloulou

Bless her! After that and her self-propelling trick in the pool the other day she's definitely winning in the wind stakes Jess!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yep, she gets it from her Daddy! Haha :rofl: At least she's ahead in one area! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Haha Jess brilliant! Go Lili! :rofl: 

I have seen gunner :happydance: gorgeous!!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

He's lovely isn't he? Bless him! X


----------



## Onelildream

Yes, Lou, I AM planning the next baby! lol. I am hoping I have a LAURA pregnancy, but with nursing I prob will have a hard time getting pregnant. I don't think I got AF until after my son was 18 months. :(

Ladies, I'm not sure who authorized my shopping today, but I went and got the carseat, a head-hugger thing to go in it, 2 maternity dresses (THE WEATHER MADE ME DO IT; it's sooo nice out today!) and I need to go pick out fabric for Connor's carseat cover... Hubs will be so happy I bought more maternity clothes. hahaha.


----------



## babyloulou

You'll just have to give him more of that shower loving to placate him Chell :winkwink:


----------



## Onelildream

hahaha.


----------



## lisaf

lol, I'm glad many of your girls have theatre-friendly OHs. Mine loves theatre, loves musicals etc... never any trouble getting him to go! :)

I adore Wicked.. seen it several times. Lion King was ok.. I preferred the movie version of Rent.. Aida was alright. Haven't seen too many others.
I've heard really good things about the mormon one written by the guys who did South Park. Avenue Q has some very funny songs.. hmm, not sure what you guys have playing over there though :haha:
Spamalot is popular.... hmm. Can't think of many others right now.


----------



## kcw81

I just finally watched social network and really liked it! It was exciting and funny and fast talking. Jess Eisenberg is really talented, he was great in the Squid and the Whale and Zombieland and Adventureland, if you have caught any of those. I just don't like musicals and I should because I am a girl and love to be entertained! I hated moulin rouge and even though I love JOhnny Depp I didn't like Sweeney Todd. Glee is cool except for too much singing.


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> *Glee is cool except for too much singing*.

:rofl: Thats like saying spaghetti is good except for all that pasta and tomato sauce :haha:


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, just a quick post before bed, so knackered. We were at our friends house for a visit tonight and they gave us a ton of baby stuff, which is so nice

Ellen- I missed the post about your uncle, I am so sorry hon :hugs: I just went through that recently myself

Jess- Lilli is so darn cute, omg like seriously!! love that little dress, you can only see a tiny bit of her cute little legs :winkwink:

Suz- I couldnt get that link to work for some reason? :shrug:

Chell- thats great you got your car seat, you are so organized, DH is still renovating but I am hoping by next weekend, I can set up the nursery finally
thanks for asking about my mat leave, I will probably go off about a couple days before my due date :wacko: I know I'm nuts, probably play it by ear a bit. I am flying to Vancouver on Monday morning, so another very busy week

would love to see a pic of Gunner, hopefully Sandi will post one soon

Verna- fx'd for you love

Caz- get to your bd'ng, hope to see you with a bfp this month

Hello Lou, Lisa and everyone else hope you are well

:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh almost forgot we have a 4D scan of Kitten tomorrow!!


----------



## lisaf

excited for your scan Cat! :) 
When do you have to stop flying?


----------



## kcw81

sorry liSa missed your last post there, very funny about the spaghetti analogy! clever girl xxoo


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls waiting to go the gym happy Friday woopp and the kids break up today for 2 weeks cat good luck hun with the scan x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! Got my friend coming round today with her 2 year old and 6 month old- hope the rain stays away so we can go to the park! X


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls - Lou hope the rain stays away - its threatening to here unfortunately!

Cat - Cant wait to see a 4d kitten! 

I have a super tired girl today for some reason.....Must be her 3 MONTH spurt....Yep 3 months old. Can u believe it?!??!?!?

Just watching The Runaway, new drama on Sky one. Bloody graphic! Martina Cole is a gangster gal for sure!


----------



## SBB

Yay for the scan cat! You have to post pics! Don't know why you couldnt open the video, verna couldn't then it did, maybe jut takes ages!! 

Morning girls :wave: we JUST got up! Sammuel has a habit of getting up then having a nap, so I just fed him in bed then we both went back to sleep! 

Hope the weather stays nice, and you get some good news from Paul today ellen!! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Yay for the scan Cat, can't wait to see kitten :)

keep us informed Ellen!

Good Morning everyone

BFN for me but I did get a fortune cookie last night that said "Remember this date three months from now and exciting news will come your way" LOL so let's see if my fortune comes true ... meanwhile did bootcamp today Whew exhausted! 
Going to meet up with some friends tonight ..have had the girls for two weeks and I'm going to misss them this weekend :( My lovely girls are soooo sweet!!!!


----------



## Britt11

thanks ladies for the well wishes on the scan, I am sooo excited. Kitten is VERY tired, she must be going through a growth spurt, so hopefully she wakes up for her big debut this afternoon!! 

Lisa, I dont know when I am suppose to stop flying, I heard 36 weeks with a doctors note but I'm not sure. I will be getting a doctor's note at my next apt. I think I may tell the airline I am 25 or 26 weeks on Monday if they ask...:blush: I mean its an hour and 15 minute flight, nothing crazy but I dont want them to hesitate

Ahh Pearl is tired, well hopefully mommy will get some rest today too :thumbup:

Verna- I have this feeling you guys will conceive first shot with IVF. When we were at our IVF talk the doctor said sometimes there is nothing hugely wrong with either party but they still dont conceive and then when they have the petri dish in some instances the egg and sperm still dont want to meet (even though all is perfectly healthy) so they do ICSI and boom a healthy sticky baby. :)
I hope you conceive before then but if not IVF is the best route, my goodness I was all signed up and paid up to go next cycle! I did a lot of research on it and its so worth it.

:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

hi ladies, happy friday! verna what a great fortune! hope it comes true!

ellen happy 3 months to pearlie and jimmy! 

Lou hope you have funwith your friend today!

hello to everyone else! Bob is going away for the weekend with his buddies to play poker all weekend and drink beer. should be fun for him, its been so long since he had a boys weekend like this. I will be alone with the baby but thankfully we took the dog to day care boarding all weekend so I won't have to worry about him too. wonder if I will get adventurous and try to take the baby out and about this weekend? doubt it!


----------



## Smile4me

awww Casey hun sounds like some awesome mom/son bonding time :)

Well I decided to take the extra cash for a vacation vs IVF this year.... call me selfish but I needed some time off, I couldnt justify spending 6-8 K and still not have a 100% shot at it ... the vacation/relaxation meant more to me ...mostly for the girls... I am blessed, I have four beautiful children so I cannot complain one bit about my life, Yes I would love to have a beautiful baby with my wonderful husband but honestly when God is ready it will happen... if we arent pregnant by this time next year then yes IVF it will be! I have promised the girls a vacation since we left their dad and every year I say ... Sorry girls we have to wait til next year... NOT THIS YEAR sisters, we are going!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry girls still no news so Paul says,...............Unless its an eleborate April Fools trick and if so tough luck on him as its after 12 so...........

Pearl just did a "chunky" poo...........It was really solid compared to her normal ones????

Got my friend coming round for some drinks tonight. Its the friend whos hubby left her and the little boy so we are going to slate him all night as its their 2 yr wedding anniversary! Paul will be in charge of the babies so we can get reckless!


----------



## kcw81

sounds like fun ellen! 

verna I think that sounds like a great plan, you gotta enjoy life now and your current family now and it will happen naturally when it should I think! I seriously think that is the way to go, your current family will appreciate this time together and make some great memories! you might even get lucky and make a baby while you are there when the girls are not in the room!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep I agree Verna.............So many girls fall on when they take some serious time out. And you have ltos of fun times ahead this summer to take yr mind off it xxx


----------



## lisaf

I think taking the vacation is a great idea Verna! :thumbup: Afterall, if things go according to plan, you DEFINITELY can't take the girls on a vacation next year unless you want to bring a newborn along!! :D 

My feet were SO swollen last night that the tops of my feet feel all bruised today :( Really need to prioritize keeping the swelling down! 

Cat - lol, never thought about lying to the airline, brilliant though! :) I think the restriction varies depending on the airline. My only worry is if the airpressure changes could cause your water to break... you know the theory about all the full moon births is because of the effect the moon has on the tides etc and if it affects the amniotic sac in some way (my birthing class teacher who works in L&D at the hospital told us on the last full moon they had 7 women all deliver within a few hours of each other - very unusual for our hospital.. and that several of them came in with their waters broken but no signs of labor yet)


----------



## Rudeollie

Friends just called and shes now not coming as her little one has HAND, FOOT and MOUTH disease!!!!!!!!!!!!! Frick a jig!

Horrid but I am soooo glad weve not seen them close up this week. Its horrid and a baby as young as Pearl would get super ill! x


----------



## Smile4me

awww sorry Ellen but so happy you found out early and not later :)

April fools trick... I have to think of something clever for dh....


----------



## lisaf

The only april fools joke I can think of is pretending my water broke... but I don't think I can pull that off.. hmmmm


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO lisa that is a HORRID april fool hahaha Hubby would poo his self in fear hahaha x


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> I think taking the vacation is a great idea Verna! :thumbup: Afterall, if things go according to plan, you DEFINITELY can't take the girls on a vacation next year unless you want to bring a newborn along!! :D
> 
> My feet were SO swollen last night that the tops of my feet feel all bruised today :( Really need to prioritize keeping the swelling down!
> 
> Cat - lol, never thought about lying to the airline, brilliant though! :) I think the restriction varies depending on the airline. My only worry is if the airpressure changes could cause your water to break... you know the theory about all the full moon births is because of the effect the moon has on the tides etc and if it affects the amniotic sac in some way (my birthing class teacher who works in L&D at the hospital told us on the last full moon they had 7 women all deliver within a few hours of each other - very unusual for our hospital.. and that several of them came in with their waters broken but no signs of labor yet)

ha ha I'll keep that in mind :) there is actually no change in air pressure inside the cabin of a plane so I should be fine, you hear that time to time but its just a wives tale. My gf is a flight attendant and she was allowed to fly and work until 33 weeks. Flying doesnt affect the baby at all, so not to worry
:hugs: the airline concern is only if you go into early labour on the flight, they dont want to have to re-route the plane ect...its all about bucks for them at the end of the day
:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Verna I agree with the others- I think it's brill you've chosen the vacation! I'm still sure it'll happen naturally again for you xx

Ellen- hopefully Paul will bring home good news and you and he can drink some champagne to make up for your friend not coming :hugs:

Cat- scan pictures as soon as possible!! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

you guys are the ones who gave me the idea several months ago :haha:
Something about a glass of water between my knees... 

I don't know if I could pull it off in front of him... if I were to do it, i'd have to get myself all wet, make a puddle on the floor in the kitchen then call him with panic in my voice.
I couldn't pull it off though... seems like it would be too long for me to keep a straight face.
plus when my dog started to lick the puddle... um... yeah, lol.. I'd have to pretend to be all horrified and shoo him away etc.


----------



## lisaf

Britt11 said:


> ha ha I'll keep that in mind :) there is actually no change in air pressure inside the cabin of a plane so I should be fine, you hear that time to time but its just a wives tale. My gf is a flight attendant and she was allowed to fly and work until 33 weeks. Flying doesnt affect the baby at all, so not to worry
> :hugs: the airline concern is only if you go into early labour on the flight, they dont want to have to re-route the plane ect...its all about bucks for them at the end of the day
> :hugs:

If the cabin pressure doesn't change, then why do your ears pop? (I know the cabin is pressurized to minimize the change for us, but I just have to think that SOME change in pressure happens for the ear thing to happen, you know?) I wouldn't expect the pressure to hurt the baby, just thinking of that amniotic sac bursting :)

And yeah, the going into labor in flight thing is an understandable concern for them financially etc.. but heck, with such a short flight, there would be no need to re-route.. not unless you have a slip-n-slide for a birth canal :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, stick a bottle of water up your skirt and squeeze it when you OH is in the room!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna I think that is fantastic idea! Last year after our third mc my mum treated us to a long weekend at the mandarin Oriental hotel and spa. Lili was concieved there!! I truly believe it's because I was so relaxed and we weren't really trying cos we were about to start iui!! :hugs: plus as the girls say it may be your last holiday before you're housebound with a newborn!! :haha:

Lili's totally found her thumb!
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/f66d0695.jpg


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies!

On the subject of musicals, I just want to clear the air; the "mormon musical" called "The Book of Mormon" is a falsified satire. It is not true to what we (as members of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints) believe nor endorse. I just want y'all to know that. It makes me sad people capitalize on falsifying the beliefs of others.

Cat-be careful flying too late. That makes me nervous. Not about the airplane, just about all the stress of travel, etc.

Lisa-did ya pump up that ball? I REALLY think I might go buy one. Where'd you get yours online?

Ellen-sorry about your friend's LO. Is the baby going to be ok? What are the symptoms of that?

Verna-great plan about the vacation. You def deserve one! No sign of AF? Havent you been early seeing her the last few cycles? Maybe you just have a shy bfp... We can hope, right?!

How's everyone else today?


----------



## caz & bob

aw she is cute x xx


----------



## Onelildream

Awww, Jess. She's so cute. Looks like that thumb will be a hard habit to break; she's enjoying it!


----------



## kcw81

Well chell don't worry I am not planning on ever seeing that one!

jess love the pic!


----------



## lisaf

Chell - Sorry about the musical. I knew it was satire, but I'd been hearing that it wasn't irreverant of the mormon beliefs... won't be seeing it now!

I pumped up my ball... I think I totally overspent. I bought it at doulashop online. I just wanted one what wasn't going to burst under me, lol!! It came with a pump too but cost more than other places charge.


Jess - Lili looks SO blissful in that pic!!! :)

I'm not sure I could pull off having a water bottle between my legs, lol... seems like I'd be walking funny, or might be afraid of dropping it... or DH would hear the 'crinkle' as my thighs squeezed it!


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, I don't mind if you guys see it, just want you to know that what you see, is NOT what we believe. I would hate for you to go in thinking you are learning more about what we believe and you are fed all this crap that is made up. I just don't want to be seen in a light like that. Ya know? No need for apologies. :)


----------



## Smile4me

No,,,, I was having AF like cramps yesterday and the day before and yes I have been all over the place lately... I usually am like clockwork but its been like this 
AF arrived:
Jan 9th
Feb 9th
March 5th
so who knows what this month will be... I thought she was due anytime as I have been having cramps for about four days now but I'm at cd28 and should be 12dpo if I ovulated on the 16th or there about but I dont know because I did not do any OPK's this month complete and total relaxation! So if she doesnt come by April 9th then I will do another test but so far Negatives

And for the record I don't do musicals or opera's or any shows to be honest... the only reason I bought the Cirque De Sole Michael Jackson tour is for my daughter... I can't wait to see how excited she will be for that, ... I just don't like shows I guess although the only one I would pay to see is the Blue Man Group or Stomp....


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-Hmmm, I didn't get a bfp until 2 days after AF was due, and the only way you could really see it was with a FRER....I'm just sayin.... :D


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-not sure why, but I look at your ticker and it freaks me out every time! Almost <30 days. I'm freakin out for you, girl. haha


----------



## lisaf

Chell --- omg, I almost just peed my pants when you said that...
I just want to scream I'M NOT READY YET!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Onelildream

hahaha. Me neither. I had a dream Connor came 6 weeks from now, and I was like, WAAAAAAIT!, I'm not ready!!!! I want to be pregnant still!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hahaha. And that was still 6 weeks from now!

I don't think I'll be ready if I make it to 40! I'll be like, "How long can we keep this child in there if my water broke?!"


----------



## lisaf

lol, totally... I mean I know its not safe once your water breaks, but I kind of think I'd be in denial about it if my water broke and want to pretend it didn't happen :haha:


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, I am going to read through the posts a little later but just wanted to update you on my day from HE#L!!!!
I am kind of pissed right now to say the least!
4D scan was a disaster today. Basically she hates u/s to begin with and the tech was super rough, she was literally pressing the probe in so hard it hurt me and tapping and hitting my stomach to get her move her hands. Initially when we started she wasnt so aggressive and Kitten was showing her face wiht her hands underneath her chin but then she became very upset and put her hands, arms and legs (yes her legs) to cover her face and then she was facing my spine. Gee why do you think maybe because the deep probe scared her. I'm sorry guys I could just cry :cry: I feel like the worst mother in the world, and I am worried that she hurt her. Not only did she do the deep probe but she pushed her butt and legs with her hand and it actually hurt me, I had to tell her to stop that it hurts and she was like I didnt hurt the baby its fine, i was like no you hurt me. 
Anyway its a private clinic for "entertainment purposes" the equipment was shit and I am not sure she was a real u/s tech. 
She offered me another session to see the baby and we declined initially, we finally decided since it was $200 that we would go next week for 5 minutes only with a different u/s tech and only 5 minutes, if Kitten doesnt like it or cooperate we are done after 5mins not an hour, I dont care. I am going to talk to the tech before hand to make sure she is much gentler.
Do you think they hurt her? I seriously feel so bad.
on a positive note the first few pics (like 4 mins) we saw of her she looks like my hubby :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry she was so crap Cat!! Don't worry about kitten though- they are so very well protected in there. It won't have affected her in the slightest- promise xxx


----------



## kcw81

hey guys!

sorry cat about the shitty U/S experience. you complain and get your money back, since its a special service and all they should be kissing your ass and giving you a nice foot massage during the thing! I am sure the baby is fine though totally padded in there with an extremely strong shield of mommy placenta and fluid and all that. 

Well DH is gone and it is now casey and jimmy solo for the weekend. he is on his nap now and I need to go take a shower, I figured why bother showering at all if DH ain't here! but I should because I worked out and I am gross. showering can be a real pain sometimes but I have learned with a baby now how to take the fastest showers known to mankind! its funny how you are forced to be ultra efficient at crap like that.

lisa that is crazy about how close you are but you still have a month and try not to think about it too much! like I said, try to enjoy your remaining time swollen feet and annoying work and all!


----------



## Britt11

thanks Ladies....you make me feel soo much better, was just so worried about Kitten.
Casey- have fun with your weekend alone with Jimmy, might be kind of fun. I will be around on the weekend as the weather is suppose to be crappy.

how are you doing Lou?


----------



## lisaf

Cat - have to agree.. no way did that hurt kitten.. at the most it was probably irritating, but not painful to be pushed around like that.
:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

yeah its supposed to be crap too here this weekend. today was nice though, it was the first day of over 60 degree weather since before winter. too bad I stayed inside with the kid all day! hopefully by the time summer comes around I will be less agoraphobic and ready to take on the world outside. so Cat your due date is exactly when?


----------



## Britt11

Casey, I hear Oregon gets beautiful summers and great weather in general. Where abouts are you? Oh I am sure when the weather has improved and the sun is shining you will be wanting to go out with Jimmy for walks and park trips all the time. I wished we lived closer, I would join you for play dates.
I am due officially on June 30th!! I am so huge already though lol..

Thanks Lisa, I was even thinking in my head, could they have broken her leg or spine or something....seriously she kept hitting her back and legs and pushing so hard. I think you guys are right I am sure she is okay, but its easy to let your mind wonder

I cant believe you have a month left, how exciting :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

Sorry Cat just saw your post! I am in portland oregon, the most exciting city in the whole state really, everywhere else is pretty small. Portland is great, the summers are so nice and it is so green here just like it probably is calgary, is it green there? Does it snow there all winter?


----------



## lisaf

lol in California its green all winter then brown in the summer :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls! Hope we are all diong well!

Cat like the others have said Kitten is totally fine in there and wont have been hurt at all I promise............At the end your midwife will be pushing her round A LOT from outside and she will again but fine......Its just us it feels nasty for!

Well no plans today apart from some shopping and downloading our photo shoot me and pearl did yesterday for Grandmas mothers day pressi......Pauls watching Man U so will get a kip this afternoon while he does!

Foudn out Pearl likes me to talk to her like Scooby doo......Nutball lol!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls had a drink last night feel really ruff today not drinking tonight i keep eating crap haha x x x


----------



## kcw81

aww thats cute ellen! Rooby dooby Doo! 

Morning ladies, hope everyone is having a good saturday. I had one of those pesky clogged milk ducts all day yesterday and it wouldn't go away but now finally is has softened up. Today me and Jimmy solo again and we have no plans, just hanging at the house. its quiet on here today!


----------



## Britt11

hi ladies, thanks so much for your kind comments, Kitten was very active at 0400am last night so I think she is ok like you said :hugs:
crazy aggressive beatch u/s tech, my gosh she needs some bedside manner!

Casey- does it snow all winter here? ahh yes and then some, we are in a huge Spring snow storm right now this weekend!! It came over through the rocky mountains and hit us with a vengeance!! we are suppose to get 25 cm after all our snow had melted!! agghh, someone get me out of here!!
I havent been to Portland but hear its lovely, I would move there in a heartbeat too, you guys get much nicer weather than us. Maybe I am just getting tired of Canada, can you tell? lol
are you and Jimmy going to venture outside today?

Lisa do you get much rain in Cali in the winter? sounds like it if its pretty green there

hope everyone is well, 
hugs


----------



## Britt11

Caz- I love the drinks and hangover on the weekend you have, only to do it again the next!! :haha: so cute, I will be having a huge glass or 3 after I have this baby!!

Ellen- are you serious little Pearl is talking to Scooby doo?? omg so fricken cute love it :hugs:


----------



## SBB

:cry: brown cat is hurt... She came in with a funny eye crying (literally liquid dripping from eye) and when we looked her pupil is a funny shape and there was blood and a White bit. Danny has taken her to emergency vet, they said it looks really bad. She will have to go to to an eye specialist. They don't think she can see out of it. :cry: 
Plus it may cost £1000s. We are insured to £4000. 

Not a good day. 
Plus I moved something in our bedroom and squished a huge spider. 

Sorry for selfish post. Cat I'm glad kitten is ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww no! Poor brown cat!! :cry: I hope she's ok Suz! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Cat glad kitten was active! you should move to portland! its great here. Calgary sounds neato too though with all the snow and mountains. I am sure the snow gets tiring but we never get barely any so I love it when it happens. I don't know if we will go out today, its raining and I am too stuck here.

Suz sorry about your poor cat! what the heck is wrong with his eye? sounds really strange, how did it happen? Well if he has to lose sight in one eye thank goodness he still has the other right?


----------



## Britt11

ahhh well wishes for brown cat Suz, hope she is okay hon


----------



## Britt11

I would love to move there Casey, ahh only a tiny bit of snow every year that would be heaven :)
I had a chance a few years back to move to the US with my job but I met DH and that was the end of that :wacko:
I would like to buy a second property over there with the dollar the way it is, but DH seems set against that too?? :shrug: You guys must laugh at all the snowbirds tracing into the US every year from Canada ha ha

Suz- omg your post is not selfish, I absolutely love cats and hope she/he is okay. We have a black one named Charlie, she is super cute and is an outdoor cat. We lost her for 2.5 days last year and I was devestated....still dont know what happend to her but she came home pretty beat up and skinny, she is nice and fat again now!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Suz.Im sorry about brown cat! Im not a vet but my cousins cat had something similar and it was a cancerous iris......They had to removed it but after a week Dotty knew no different is as bonkers as ever. I know that doesnt help over the cost of such a thing but hopefully brown will be ok xxx

Casey - LMAO at your scooby impression! THAT is super cute hahaha!

Its such a gorgeous day here we've been for a run/walk and Paul is now setting up the wii for me to ZUMBA A RUMBA!!!!!! Got a feelin I will be broken tomorrow lolx


----------



## SBB

Yeh casey she'll still have the other one... Poor thing though.
Dont know what happened she just came to the house and followed Danny and then he saw it. He thinks it might be his fault bless him, cos he put some bamboo canes in the veggie patch. There's a million spiky things she could have done it on! Or a cow could have kicked her. I hope she doesn't have to stay at the eye hospital I hate to think of them in a strange place when they don't understand :( 

X x z


----------



## kcw81

Well Cat its probably for the best that you keep your money in your bank instead of a second property, you will need it for kittens college! what if she decides to go to some expensive school in the states? anyway it rains many a day here and people who aren't brought up here and aren't used to it sort of get disappointed by it. I am so used to rain it doesn't bother me, and even on rainy days there are usually breaks of clear and if you manage to get out then you feel fine. 

ellen sounds nice and good for you doing the zumba! 

jimmy went down for his hour and half nap and he usually has no problem with the morning naps but today he has been crying off and on through out it, and now that the time is up on his nap time he has finally zonked out and is dozing. not sure if I should wake him and feed him like normal routine or let him sleep! I think I will wake him, he will have his chance to take another nap in a couple hours.... I am such an evil mommy manipulating his life like this!

Suz did you say you are covered for the costs of brown cat then?


----------



## SBB

We're covered to £4000 but I don't know what it'll cost. Could be more I guess. Vets are expensive. main thing is that she's ok, but if it's a lot more money I don't know how we'd pay it. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and sammuel has a tooth coming through! A bottom one... Have ordered him an Amber necklace hoping it helps his pain. Hes started biting my nipple! Ouch... Will hurt more with teeth too... 

Did you get jimmy up casey? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz let me know how the necklace goes will you?? I was debating whether to get one or not cos some folks rave about them and others dont......

Ive got some teetha granules from the herbalist to be prepared as Pearls gnawing her fists off!

Just tried Zumba and man alive I DO NOT recommend on full booby juice! Ouch!


----------



## SBB

Will do Ellen. There's a poll in natural parenting at the mo. Everyone says it works and on the sites the reviews are good. 

Brownie is going in for operation now. They are keeping her 4 days. I cried when danny told me, I hate the thought of her being there and not knowing whats happening and why we aren't there. Hopefully they can save the eye, they think it was scratched. Perhaps her first attempt to catch a bird or something. 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

so sorry about brownie!! hope she is ok. xxoo I can't believe a tooth already!! prodigy your Sammuel is! he will be crawling I bet before you are ready! yeah I got jimmy up and fed him and hung out for an hour and now he is down again for another nap and this time, he is sleeping. I think he got worn out from trying to stay awake the last time. lets hope he sleeps this nap through properly so he can be rested and momma can workout!


----------



## SBB

I thought you already worked out today!? Not twice in a day surely!! 

We got Sammuel a door bouncer - he just fell asleep in it :haha: 

He seems to quite like it, has a good look around... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

cool suz, I don't have one of those. how does he support his head in it? take a pic so I can see him in it! noway I only worked out just once! I can't do any more than that jeez louise its hard enuff doing it at all but I force myself. always feel better when I am done.


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz glad Brownie is gettin treated.....It wont be long and he'll be home with his family and be upto mischief once more! x

OMG a door bouncer already?!?!? He must be superman strong that son of yours lol!


----------



## SBB

He just holds his head up. Just uploading video so will post soon. Dont forget he's as big as a 6 month old so he's pretty strong :haha:

Vet called, they saved her eye :happydance: she has to stay til Tuesday though :( grey cat is wondering where she is... Poor babies. Glad she is ok though - phew! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay!!!!!!!!!!! SO SO happy for you Suz!!!!! Brill news!


----------



## SBB

Ok here is video as I didn't take a picture. He was leaning forward too much cos the straps were wrong, altered them and it was better. He was having a good look around and seemed to like it.... 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/9c32667e.mp4

Then we put him back in and Danny swung it... He fell asleep! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/194c0d8e.jpg

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm so glad she's ok Suz :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

OH MY GOD SUZ!!!!!!!!! That pic is so f**kin cute! What a chunk! He is just bloody edible!


----------



## SBB

I frequently have to stop myself biting him! :rofl:

X x x


----------



## kcw81

omg suz he is so cute! what a cute meatball you have!! very glad for brownie suz, best news of the day!


----------



## SBB

Thank you, we are very pleased! The eye vet thinks it's a scratch, so probably another animal.... 

He is cute hey :D I keep telling him how cute he is and I say 'me and daddy made you, but really I did all the work!' which is true, I mean the men donate a sperm, but we do all the rest :haha: so I take credit for his cuteness :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He is so cute Suz!! Ste always says he gonna bite Ben too! Must be a chunky baby thing! :haha:

P.S: Ben has that same babygrow too x


----------



## babyloulou

I've been meaning to ask have any other babys' eyes changed colour since they were born. Ben's were dark blue when he was born. OHs eyes are light blue and mine are very dark brown. All babies born to our family usually have our "family eyes" (or 'big fuck-off owl eyes' as OH calls them! :rofl:) - I just assumed Bens would go dark like mine as I thought brown eyes were usually more dominant than blue- but they'e gone really light blue now! He seems to have my big eyes but Ste's colouring. Does anyone know if they are likely to change again when they've gone that light? (I know they can change up to 18 months) I really hope he keeps the beautiful blue eyes like Ste :thumbup:

Here's two pictures to show you what I mean. They are darker blue in the first which was only taken 2 weeks ago- and look at them now on the second picture!! 


Nearly 2 weeks ago...

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/76d790df.jpg


Now......

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/9a18429e.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, so glad Brownie is gonna be ok. I would have cried too! :hugs: Your boy is sooooooo cute!!! I love that photo!!

Cat, so sorry your scan was traumatic. When I had my 3D scan they kept really shaking my belly to get lili in position... I worried they would scramble her brains, but she was fine and dandy! :hugs:

Lou, that's really wierd about Ben's eyes! I thought babies' eyes could get lighter, but not darker... I too thought brown was dominant. Lili has dark blue eyes which I never expected as the Chinese gene is so strong in our family... We ALL have really really dark eyes, even my nephews'! You'll I've to post weekly photos of his eyes so we an see what happens!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Maybe Lilis will still go darker yet too Jess? We'll both have to keep an eye on this strange eye situation........ :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lou I LOVE that first photo of him, so cheeky and cute! 

I don't really know the answer, I know brown is dominant but doesn't mean he def won't have blue... Sammuels went lighter and I think they've stayed the same since. I heard by 6 months they should be the colour they are going to be... 

My friends LOs turned from light blue at birth to brown really quick though.... 

Ps 'big fuck off owl eyes' :rofl: :rofl:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yep Ste sure is a charmer with his compliments :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I forgot to say Ben did another 5 hour stretch of sleep again last night! :shock: I yet again couldn't sleep though! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Oh lou you and your insomnia :dohh: good on the 5 hours though! I THINK sammuel did 5 hours the other night, but I'm always so sleepy I can't remember! I judge it on which side he's on when I wake up :haha: 
I feed him off my right when we go to sleep, so I I wake at 5am and he's still on my right I guess that's the first time he's woken!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I know what you mean Suz- after Bens first block of sleep I lift him into bed with me and then it all just blurs into one until the morning! :haha: I can never stay awake to try and put him back in his basket! X


----------



## kcw81

oh lou sorry you couldn't sleep! maybe tonight? is he sleepin in a separate area or right next to you? his eyes are lovely and large no matter what color. I don't know the rules on that at all.

Jimmy is being fussy today, maybe he realizes his dads not here and he is mad. That can't be it though cuz I am always with him solo everyday so what is the big diff. I also have felt less stressed this weekend than usual cuz the dogs not here so he can't be reacting to my demeanor, although now I feel a bit frazzled! very unlike him - I wonder what the problem is!


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO at the big f*ck off owl eyes! So funny! 

That first shot of Ben tho is like Pearls eyes.............we call em Sly eyes lol! When she does those eyes she is plottin something.......Normally a poo! hehehe! Ole sly eyes!

I too Suz take credit for Pearls cuteness.....Is only fair really seen as we grew them didnt we??

As for eyes. Pearl has her daddys eyes. They are like diamonds in blue....Liek a weinerama dogs eyes (which I love btw!) Me - Mine are like David Bowie......One greeny one blue......apparently means I am v spiritual and feaky.....Im sure u girls will agree lol!


----------



## babyloulou

Well I can't comment on the "spiritual" but "freaky"... definitely! :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## Rudeollie

Ha! Thats all I meant Lou hehehe!

trying to convince Paul le poulet to watch Paranormal Activity 2 on Box Office....He is refusing to so I may have to offer my feminine wiles in repayment hahaha xx


----------



## kcw81

hey have any of you girls been storing your extra breast milk in the freezer like me from the start? I have been rotating in thawed breast milk from january and mixing it with current breast milk as I read that you produce breast milk appropriate to the baby's age. ANYWAY, I was wondering if you had experience with your baby spitting up more with the thawed breast milk than regular?


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey _Ive not had this happen myself cos any BM I have frozen is for when I start to wean Pearl - to add it to rice etc........Only cos I stored it in 2ozs only BUT Ive just been reading about a woman whos havin similar experiences with frozen BM.....Apparently just perserve OR do what Im doing and save it til weanin.

If it taste or smells funny chuck it. So they say xxx


----------



## kcw81

thank you ellen! I think I will stop rotating the really old stuff and either chuck it or wait till i have nothing left when he is taking rice like you said. he is spitting up clear fluid a lot, and its like, an hour after he ate. he isn't unhappy about spitting up, it just sort of pops out and a bunch of rancid smelling clear stuff comes out. the thawed stuff doesn't smell but I am suspicious. I hope I don't have a bunch of wasted storage now!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Nah it wont be wasted honey. No way, once we get mixing it up they will be all yum yum!

Is he chewin a lot Case??? Cos pearl is and she is spitting up the same clear stuff u describe...............Shes not at all bothered nor extra hungry etc xxx


----------



## SBB

Sammuel also spits up clear stuff recently. Maybe teething? I put everything down to teething :rofl: 

Can't comment on the thawed milk he's only had it once. We have a full drawer now though and no more freezer space for any more :dohh: 

I agree you're freaky Ellen :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

not chewing much today and this is the day of the most spit up. I hate how he spits up when you don't expect it! like you said with pearl he seems happy and curious about things and then BLARF! right on my lap always.


----------



## babyloulou

That sounds like it could be teething Casey!?! Maybe that's why he's unsettled too? X


----------



## kcw81

another question real quick ellen, is it okay to store your excess breast milk in containers in the fridge throughout the day and the leftovers you put in the freezer at the end of the or by the next day? or is it bad to have it sit in the fridge then go to the freezer?


----------



## kcw81

I don't know guys what the story is - babies are baffling creatures I guess I just need to accept that he is not predictable.


----------



## SBB

I know sammuel always throws up just after I think enough time has gone since eating that its not gonna happen now, and theres no warning, just smiling then blurrr!! Always on my shoulder or down my front.... 

The other day it went down my wrist and all into my jumper sleeve, I totally freaked it felt soooo gross I had to run to the bathrooms and rip my jumper off and wash it off!

X x x


----------



## kcw81

haha suz! I am glad I am not the only one. there is no point wearing decent clothes anymore.


----------



## SBB

Casey I pump 2/3 times a day, leave in fridge and keep adding to the bag as I pump then put it in the freezer at night... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

okay yeah thanks suz I was a bit confused for a sec wondering if I was ruining the milk by waiting to freeze till later.


----------



## kcw81

I gotta go pump now while he is in his crib - have a good evening ladies!


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> haha suz! I am glad I am not the only one. there is no point wearing decent clothes anymore.

I just wear dressing gowns, I have 4, at least 2 usually are in the wash, I put them on over my clothes too (if I've bothered to get dressed) to save my clothes getting puked on!! 

It's hardly attractive though for Danny to come home and see me in a dressing gown every single day! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey I often fridge store then freeze.............as long as its within say 12 hrs or so. It can stay out at room temp for upto 10 or stay in the fridge for 5 days so fridge then freezer is fine after a day or so if needs be.

Its nuts all the info u get told or given tho! General rule. if it tastes salty chuck it.Anything else is fine...............or bubs is a picky bugger. lol!

Och Pearl pukes sometimes right under he 3 chins.........Its a beatch to clean then haha


----------



## Rudeollie

Night casey sweetpea xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. Here is my Gunner...I will post more about birth later. I forgot what work a newborn is. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## lisaf

Sandi - awww!!! Gunner is gorgeous! Hope you're getting some sleep!!

Cat - to answer your question from way back... we don't get a lot of rain here in California at ALL, its just that its so hot and dry all summer that everything turns brown, lol. 

Suz - SO sorry about browncat :hugs: I would be devastated if one of my furbabies was sick :(

Lou - regarding the eye thing... I can't remember if its 'genes' or what so forgive me if I have the wrong term here, lol. Basically each person gets 2 genes for each trait, one from each parent. Some are dominant meaning you only have to have 1 gene be that trait to get it. So someone with brown eyes only has to have one brown gene, the other gene could be brown or blue or green etc. In order to have a recessive trait, both the genes have to be the recessive one. Parents pass on one of their 2 genes to the kid.
So your DH has blue-blue genes for eyes. You obviously have one brown gene, but your other one could be blue. So Ben got a blue gene from dad, and if he ends up with blue eyes, then he must have gotten a blue one from you too.

This is true for hair color too (and the RH blood type thing... so even if you're RH- and DH is RH+... he may have a + and + gene in which case your baby will always have + type.. or he could have + and - and there is a chance your kid will end up with a - type)
I know there is a chance I could have a red-headed kid because my mom is a redhead so I know I carry the recessive gene for that... if DH has it too there is a chance.
Funny story.. my mom's parents were both brunettes... they had 9 kids and 7 of them are redheads. The first 3 in a row were redheads.. their doctor made a lot of jokes about what color hair the mailman/milkman had. :haha:


----------



## lisaf

AFM - had a baby basics parenting class today.. went over a lot of stuff I knew already but they brought a newborn in and gave her a bath in front of us. I was kind of traumatized by the poopy diaper though, lol!! Had to look away because it made me nauseous.. DH is adamant that I can't get out of changing poopy diapers based on my poop-aversion I've had this pregnancy :haha:

We took apart the heirloom cradle and stored it in the garage and i'm doing some baby laundry. My friend is supposed to come over and help me with organizing tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Onelildream

Reeds- Gunner is charming! Can't wait to hear about that loooooong labor!

Lisa-ooooo! Can I come organize too???

Afm I'm off to bed. Long day... Contracting today. Hope he's notthinking about comin soon. Maybe they were just some strong BHs. Luckily I have an appt Monday. If they keep up I'll have the dr take a looksee. Goodnight. Hugs.


----------



## lisaf

I think we've had 4 births now in the May due date thread... starting to freak me out here!! Lol!!

chell - I'd totally love for your help organizing!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Happy mothers day girlies!

Hope everyone gets lots of nice spoiling!!! Pauls making me breakfast and Ive spotted a pressi too.................Pearl gave me her gift earlier....A GIANT mega poo! Nice (!)

Off to mums for dinner this afternoon and then a walk to see the ducks xxx

Sandi Gunner is super gorgeous! Well done again! xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy mothers day!! :hug:


----------



## SBB

Sandi he's GORGEOUS!!!! cannot wait to hear more.... :hugs:

Happy others day girls!! Sammuel made me a lovely card :) z

No present cos I got the ipad last week ;) 

Off to my aunts to 'show' sammuel then my mums. 

Sammuel fell asleep in his bouncer again this morning - hilarious! He was just looking around, then nodded off :rofl: 

Oh and I was trying to take pics of him on his front this morning and he kept rolling over straight away :haha:

Have a lovely day everyone :hugs:

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all having a relaxing day happy mothers day all you mums well woke up to and bunch of flowers chocolates and perfume off my gawjus son sandi he is lovely hun awww x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Happy Mothers Day girls!! We got there in the end! :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

happy UK mothers day to you guys! have a geat day!

Sandi gunner is so cute! congrats!

anyone know a good trick for taking a pic of baby when he is smiling - I get him to smile by smiling at him, then I hold the camera up for the picture and he gets distracted by it and stops smiling and gets that totally intrigued curious look on his face as he notices the camera. I try to hide the camera sometimes above my head and stuff but he always notices it and stops smiling.


----------



## Britt11

Happy mother's day to the UK'ers!! 

Lisa- thats interesting about eye colour, i have brown/hazel eyes and DH has very blue eyes-my dad has very blue eyes as well and on his side of the family (6 kids) all the girls got brown eyes and all the boys got blue eyes. So will be interesting to see what colour my LO has. we can kind of see from the 3D u/s that she has his nose :dohh: ha ha just bugging, I am sure she will have the female version hopefully.:winkwink:

Sandi- Gunner is absolutely gorgeous, thanks for posting- what was his weight again?

Chell- I hope you are feeling better and the BH has settled down omg, Connor is not allowed to come for awhile yet!

Lisa- I cant believe you are over 35 weeks :happydance: are you excited or nervous??

well I am super fatigued lately, I wonder if my iron is low? I had it checked on Thursday so we shall see. I have a busy week, off to Vancouver on Monday morning- and I have 3 crazy busy meetings there stacked as soon as I land 

cheers,


----------



## kcw81

well being pregnant I Am not surprised you are tired cat! Are you a veggie? I am and it probably did make the pregnancy fatigue stronger than it should have been.


----------



## Britt11

thanks Casey, no not a veggie but I really dont eat red meat at all....so that could have something to do with it...

ha little monkey thats too funny Casey. What about if you smiled at him and then your DH took a picture from the side, it wouldnt be a head on shot but would still be cute. Or with the digital you wouldnt need to cover your face so maybe he would still smile if you just point it in his direction?
great profile pic though so you got one at least :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

DH and I both have blue eyes so there should be no surprises here, lol! 

Cat - I'm not excited or nervous, I'm TERRIFIED :haha: I could care less about the birth process.. that doesn't worry me. Even if its horrendous its got a limited time span to it, you know? Its the whole lack of sleep, newborn, learning his habits... worries that maybe something will be wrong with him (especially because of my medication).. what if he's a difficult baby, will I cope? Will I get post-partum depression etc....
Heck, I'm even anxious that I won't get the paintings done for his nursery, lol! 

Casey - one trick is to hold the camera up and (assuming its digital) hold the shutter partway down so its focused and can snap the shot faster. Then get the baby to smile again... get him used to the camera being there etc... then hopefully you can snap the picture.
Our friend's baby has gotten so used to that yellow light that preceeds the flash on digital cameras the she keeps flinching in anticipation of the flash :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Casey I normally get the camera and talk to him and make funny noises and laugh and he smiles... If I'm using my proper camera I just take about 20 pics of the same shot then just choose the best one. 

Chell I forgot I read you'd had contractions!! you take is easy we don't want him coming just yet... 

Cat with how much you work I'm not surprised youre tired Hun :hugs: 

Lisa, try not to worry, you'll be fine. Even if you get depressed, have a difficult baby, get no sleep etc you'll still cope fine. I had so many problems the first 3-4 weeks but they soon pass and everything is great now! 

Speaking of depression I went to my doc about stopping my anti depressants, I kept forgetting to take them so was only having one every 3-4 days, she told me to just come off them slowly. But I lost them :dohh: so I haven't had one for almost 3 weeks... I'm fine though :D hopefully I won't have a meltdown! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Thanks Suz :hugs:

I think if you've skipped them for a while now, you should be fine.
I went off mine cold-turkey even though they said to taper off and it was uncomfortable due to some horride withdrawal effects, but it was physically safe to do that.


----------



## Onelildream

Just stopping by to say Happy Mothers Day to all y'all that celebrate today! Xoxox

I am feeling much better today, no contractions. Slept like crap tho cause I'm feeling like a friggin furnace lately, surprised my blood isn't scrambling my insides, I'm so friggin hot! Anyway, I hope Connor listens. I are don't want him early. AT ALL.


----------



## kcw81

connor better mind his mommy! haha

suz I am very happy for you that you are doing better now!! you do seem more upbeat and I thought it was the pills talking! haha jk but seriously you have seemd happier in the past few weeks.

I am about to go get jimmy off his nap and DH is coming home in 4 hours. of course it seems like jimmy is feeling SO much better today and is napping better (cross my fingers it continues) and so DH won't believe how tough of a time I was having yesterday! not fair but happy jimmy doesn't seem to be all fouled up somehow. of course now I say that and he will start to grizzle, jinxing myself. I think hemust know DH is coming home :)


----------



## kcw81

lisa you are going to be A okay and try not to think about it too much now! and you will have our support when you do pop him out. xxoo


----------



## Rudeollie

Glad Jimmys doing better for u today casey!

Well just back from mums and I think it was her best ever mums day! She cuddled and played with Pearl all afternoon.

Pearl bought mummy 2 bracelets from a little boutique. They are v sweet. I forgot to say I got lots of bunches of flowers from her too yesterday! Didnt have enough vases so had to pinch one from my friend!


----------



## SBB

Aw how lovely Ellen! My mum isn't feeling very well, my sister was grumpy and my brother was being a twat so mine wasn't brilliant... Was ok though :) 
My brother keeps referring to Sammuel as 'it' rather than he... I told him to stop and he said he'll call him a he when he's older and we know what he is?!?!?!? WTF!?!? I said he's not going to grow a vagina in a few years!!! He does things to annoy me its very childish. 

Ellen what did you think of the keyring? I thought it's pretty shite!! Resolution is rubbish and you have to make all the photos square so it cuts most of it off... Oh well not sure what I expected for £7.50 really!!

Casey I'm glad jimmy is behaving today! Hope you will be pleased to have dh home...

Chell glad you're not getting contractions today - phew! Take it easy...

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- glad Jimmy is ok today and back on routine x

Cat- I'm not surprised you're tired- you never stop! You need to slow down :hugs:

Suz- your brother sounds annoying! :lol: When Sammuel is old enough to speak you'll have to make him call your brother "uncle what's-his-name" or something equally as non-descript to get him back :hugs: 

Ellen- glad you've had a nice day :hugs:

Lisa- you'll be fine honey. There are difficult moments but it's totally worth it. I've got to admit so far I am not finding it that difficult to be honest. Not as bad as people say the beginning bit is (I shouldn't say that- probably jinx myself and it'll get harder! :dohh:) 

Sandi- I know I've already said it on Facebook but Gunner is gorgeous :hugs:

Hi everyone else- Verna, Caz, Chell, Jess :hi: Anyone I'm forgetting?

Well Ben bought me a lovely card, a huge bouquet with yellow roses in (my favourite) and a "B" charm for my Links of London bracelet. I also got a big heart shape box of Ferraro Rocher chocolates from my beautiful boys (dogs) :lol:

We been to visit both Mums and took them the photo books I had made for them on Kodak Gallery- they came out brilliantly and both loved them! Ben is now very overtired and upset though! He needs some sleep desperately! X


----------



## lisaf

lol, love your idea Lou of getting back at Samuel's uncle! :)

Thanks for the reassurance! And Lou, if you can say its not that hard with Ben's crying fits, then I take it to mean that the positives REALLY do outweigh the hard parts! :)


----------



## babyloulou

They really do Lisa honestly :flower:


----------



## SBB

Lou you've not had it easy so it's fantastic youre not finding it too hard :happydance: 

It's definitely all worth it :D 

Will def get him to call my brother something like that - good plan! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi everyone. :hi:

Lisa, you'll be fine hon. :hugs:

Suz, your brother sounds very annoying! Think Lou's idea is a good one. Or teach him to say that your brothers football team sucks!! :haha:

Lou, sounds like Ben has inherited your shopping gene! Hehe :rofl: sounds like a lovely day. 

I had a bit of a disappointing day and am feeling a bit low. It's such an important milestone for me after the last 3 years. OH hadn't thought ahead and although wizzed up a lovely card on the computer, for him that's not hard. He took me out for breakfast at the local cafe which was nice. We them came home and gave Lili a massage. We had a bath together and had hoped to stay on after Joe got Lil out to have a nice soak. But I was rushed out of the bath and out of the house to get to my MIL's. Joe then spent most of the day upstairs trying to sort his Brothers computer out and I spent the time running around making sure his mum didn't have to do anything... Something he should have been doing. At one point I asked him if he'd go and buy me some chocolate from the shop up the road and he made a huge song and dance and told me to eat the cooking chocolate in the kitchen. Lili was also having a vomity day which I had to deal with. I'm being selfish, but I had thought that I would be made to feel a little more special and have more of a fuss made of me... Just wasn't what I was expecting that's all. :(


----------



## lisaf

Aw Jess - sorry :( guys are total dumbasses sometimes


----------



## SBB

:( Jess :hugs: he could definitely have done better. Id have been truly pissed at him for spending the whole time upstairs when he should have been doing stuff :growlmad: I can't stand it when OHs do that... 
Sorry Hun :hugs: we love you! X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks girls... Knew you'd make me feel better! Love you all too!! Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Jess that's rubbish! He definitely shouldn't have spent the day upstairs! Just tell him you hope he's prepared for you to relax on Fathers Day while he entertains your Dad and Lili !! :thumbup: I'd send you some chocolate virtually if I could :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Lou! Could you send me a virtual pushing present and a virtual mothers day present too please?! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- only just noticed your bit to me. I honestly think having him in Neonatal that first week was so horrendous that it's made anything else seem ok if you know what i mean. I spent a week just praying he'd be ok and wanting to get him home. It's made me extra grateful and laid back about it all I think!


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I'll send a bloody virtual letter to your OH telling him to pull his bloody finger out!! In fact just show him this right now...

JOE - PULL YOUR BLOODY FINGER OUT AND DON'T TAKE JESS FOR GRANTED OR WE'LL ALL COME AND BEAT YOU ABOUT THE HEAD! 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: :rofl: thanks Lou! If he hadn't gone to bed already I'd show it to him!! :haha: :)


----------



## SBB

Yeah Joe, don't mess with Fuck off owl eyes :rofl:

If it helps, I ONLY got a pushing present because I told Danny approximately 20 times to get me one. And I only got a mothers day card after telling him 4 times I wanted one. He made it last night on the computer too.... 

So I've not exactly got a thoughtful one myself!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Another thing that might make you feel better Jess is a thread I've just been reading in the Baby Club section. Women talking about having rubbish things for Mothers Day (ie. saying things like they only got a sleepless night and a dirty nappy etc..) Go and have a read.... One woman was given a birthday card by her OH instead of a Mothers Day card and another was given a power gun to go on the end of their hosepipe! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Yeah Joe, don't mess with Fuck off owl eyes :rofl:
> x

Cheeky mare! :rofl:

Yeah to be fair Jess I had to mention a pushing present a few times before getting one too! And I heard my mum a week or so ago telling OH "not to dare forget Mothers Day"!! :haha: Maybe you need to give more hints about expecting more from him :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'll have to check out that thread Lou! :rofl:

I put an alert in his calendar to remind him!! I also kept saying all week "we should go and get your Mum a mothers day present"... Perhaps I was too subtle!! :rofl: I bought his card to give to his mum... That should have been a clue!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

how funny that the one lady got a birthday card! oh crap I am scared for how disappointing my own DH might be on mothers day since he usually buys cards the day of. what idiots men can be. Jess, sorry it didn't go exactly perfect today because you deserve some serious pampering on mothers day for all you are doing! 

Lou I absolutely adore you and your attitude! I love how positive you are about the whole experience when you have a collicky baby and had like ZILCH sleep this whole time and are doing all the work! I could never be as self sacrificing as you, hats off to you lady!

Suz your story is the best example to follow for someone like me with a DH like mine, in order to get what you want, you gotta ask for it many many times! All I could talk about were ugg boots for a month or 2 before xmas so it would have been a frickin wonder if he didn't think of ugg boots for my present. 

I have had some spare time today since the baby has been napping well and the dog ain't here and I really should have vaccumed and swept the floor but did i? No I am so bad. there really is a need to vaccum too with all the dog shedding happening.


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah he obviously needs more obvious Jess! Tomorrow try - " ooo I can't wait to see what Lili has bought me as a belated mothers day pressie- I think she was too tired yesterday as she forgot. I hope shes managed to find a nice Daddy to take her shopping..." :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I didn't vacuum all week last week! I could have made a third dog out of all the hair on the floor from the other two by the time I got round to it!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Joe, don't mess with Fuck off owl eyes :rofl:
> x
> 
> Cheeky mare! :rofl:Click to expand...

Sorry was it BIG fuck off owl eyes?! I can't remember!!! 

&#58393;&#58393;&#58393;&#58393;&#58393;&#58393;&#58393;&#58393;&#58393;&#58393;&#58393;&#58393;&#58393;&#58393;&#58393;&#58393;&#58393;

Casey if I had a spare minute, vacuuming is NOT what I'd ve doing either! Boring... I hate hoovering, don't mind tidying/cleaning but I just hate to Hoover! 

Although telling Danny to buy me stuff works, I really would prefer if he was more thoughtful and got me stuff himself! It's nicer to be surprised than to know you're getting something cos your nagged them into it! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yep thats the one Suz! Usually said while doing goggle impressions on his eyes with his hands! Wanker! :lol:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: big eyes is a good thing isn't it?!?! What meanie he is :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I had convinced myself Joe didn't want to go shopping or plan today as he had a surprise for me!! Guess next year I'll expect nothing then I'll be pleasantly surprised!! :haha: may do like the lady on the boots ad does and go and buy myself a few prezzies from Lili!! :rofl:

Casey I know how you feel about the cleaning and tidying, but hey, another day isn't going to hurt is it?! It's good to have some down time alone! :hugs: xx


----------



## kcw81

thanks guys for the support on not cleaning but I do feel like a shlepp since I am just sitting here scratching my butt and chatting online!! haha. 

I agree it would be so nice if we didn't have to nag them about the present ideas and basically go buy it for them!

ooop the baby is waking guess I can't do any chores!

what do you want for a pressie by the way jess?


----------



## kcw81

oh he did a trick cry! Do your babies do that when they are napping, they sort of wake up and cry and you think they are ready to get up but then they doze back asleep for awhile? 

Lou our floor is like that too, a big hairy mess I would never ever want to sit on our floor with black clothes on!

shit there he goes for real I Think now, later girls.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili does trick cries all the time! Mainly at night when I am on autopilot so get up as soon as I hear her to warm the milk! Most annoying to go back in to the bedroom to find her sparko!! :rofl:

As for presents, I've seen a lovely pair of half wellies in Office! Cath Kidstonesque... Only £15! May treat myself tomorrow!! :D


----------



## babyloulou

Bring them home Jess and say to Lili "thankyou for Mummy's lovely mothers day present darling"- see if you can make Joe feel guilty! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY UK GIRLIES, I have not had a chance to catch up but just wanted to stop by and Hope that you all had a wonderful Mothers Day!! DH and I were out all day just enjoying the weather and each other so cd1 for me ladies :)


----------



## kcw81

And away we go Verna! CD1 fresh start. I am glad you had a chance to get out and about today with DH - sounds like fun and better than sitting inside all day like I have been! Have a good night!


----------



## kcw81

OK Jess tomorrow please explain what half wellies in office are. I am guessing shoes?


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning.... Where's everybody at? LOL ... Maybe you all had too much celebrating?


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Verna :hi: How's your day going so far? X


----------



## Smile4me

Good Good... woke up did my bootcamp with dd and now I can't walk downstairs to my meeting I have at 9 hehe.... Hows about you Lou how are you and how is Baby Ben?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls! Have been chuckling away at big f*ck owl eyes and Jess' plotting at Mothers day revenge! Hope u went for the welliesin the end.........As for that boots advert I have done it every week since I had Pearl lol! Ive bought jeans, tops and shoes as my own personal pushing pressies!

Good on ya Verna for yr bootcamp! Today I did my first Zumba session and OMG I almost died...................Im not unfit but sh*t did I feel it and that was only after the tutorials!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

When I started an actual class, my teeth hurt so bad from working so hard. It was like they used to when school made us do 5k long distance training ouch!


----------



## babyloulou

Verna- I'm fine thanks love. Just stuck to the settee as usual as Benjamin refuses to nap in the day unless I'm holding him! He's managed to break my iPhone this morning by kicking it off the settee into my cup of tea! :rofl: Causing destruction already and he's only 8 weeks! :haha:

Ellen- your teeth!?!? :haha: Why does exercise hurt your teeth? :rofl: Do you grind them or something?


----------



## Rudeollie

Lol! Its from breathing out Lou................Our runing coach always told us to breathe in through the nose and out through the mouth so whne u really step up the execrise and do that it makes yr teeth hurt like a f*cker! Hahaha

OH no! Poor iphone..............And Bens 8 weeks already! Wow!

Pearls got her 2nd jabs tomorrow and I am so not looking forwrad to it after last time. Hate seeing her in pain. It physically makes me feel sick! x


----------



## kcw81

that's really weird ellen, I think if you are breathing out through your mouth you could open your mouth a little wider so your teeth don't get in the way of your strong wind of a breath! 

good job with the workout verna!

I am up early today too, the kid started the day at 519am yikes! I beat DH this AM as he is still recovering from his beer/poker weekend. he came home yesterday afternoon and got on the couch for a nap - I had been with thebaby by myself all weekend and he needs to just watch tv and take anap?? haha I was like, Well honey the baby is napping right now too, here is the monitor and I am going shopping! I left promptly and bought some cute shirts at target while he was in charge of staying awake for the next feeding. I got him good.


----------



## Rudeollie

lol! Nice one Casey..........I do it to Paul sometimes. I hand him Pearl and wonder off for an hour hahaha


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls...don't have time to read back but hope everyone had a good weekend and happy belated Mother's Day UKers!! We took Jackson to the beach again and it was much nicer...he slept soooo good last night from his exciting day yesterday.


----------



## babyloulou

That sounds like fun Margaret! I wish we had nice weather and beaches! 

Casey- good on you girl! That showed your OH :rofl:

Ellen- Ben has his first injections on Wednesday too- I'm dreading it!! :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Lucky u Margaret! Wish we were by the beach.........Glad it has a positive effect on young man! xxx

Pearl slept from 11.30 last night til 6 this morning........AND my boobs werent even killin me that much lol! Felt super refreshed today hence my working out......Feel like Im dying now tho hahaha Think there is a reason Zumba should be left too the young hot South Amercian chickas!


----------



## kcw81

oh lou he is just going to love those! haha. you know, sometimes they get really sleepy after getting jabs so maybe you will get some rest out of the visit, not to be evil but that is a nice side effect sometimes.


----------



## kcw81

good job with the sleep pearlie! jimmy slept good too last night. I always make sure I am freshly pumped out before working out and its kind of annoying. I would never want to jog and bounce with full boobs though!


----------



## Rudeollie

God yeah - all Pearl wanted was to sleep............She spent the day asleep on my chest and went stright down in her cot at 7pm til 5 the nxt day, Paul and I kept waking to check on her


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Casey I love the way your evil mind works! :rofl:

Ben has started sleeping well in the day now too. He's currently been asleep for 2 hours. Unfortunately he'll still only sleep on me at the moment so I still can't get anything done! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

My boobs never really feel full or engorged! :shrug: They just feel normal all the time!


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Lou u are super lucky! I can normally get away with 5 hrs.....any longer they normally hurt so bad! But for some reason the past few nights5 hrs + they have been ok.

Pearls sat in her rocker chair talking away at me as I type. So long as I sing to her she is so happy!

At the mo her fav songs are " I caught a little baby bumble bee" and The bear necessities from Jungle book! Hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

I've never heard the bumblebee song! :haha:

Ahh - well maybe that explains why my boobs don't hurt then Ellen! He tends to feed every 2 hours or so in the day and every 3 at night so they probably don't get time to get too full! :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

oh yeah for sure lou, that is totally why, you never get long enough to feel the fullness. wait till you have to go like 5 hours without any pumping cuz you sleep longer and you wake up with full milk ducts and its sort of painful to even try to hold the baby or burp him till you empty yourself out! 

that is nice you sing to pearl ellen. I am not a singer and have not sung to jimmy at all! all I do is repeat silly phrases to him all the time like "Why are you so silly???" and "You got pee in yo pants!!" in a ridiculously high voice and he gets all excited and happy. he doesn't care what I say as long as I say it like a crazy happy high voiced lady.


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: you do make me chuckle Casey! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

haha. yeah you likewise. I think its funny that you call steve, Ste. like it is that much shorter, like it saves you time!


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: :rofl: His name has always been Ste to all of us- not sure who started it! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

haha. so are you on the laptop now as you iphone has been broken? that really sucks if it truly is broken, aren't they expensive?


----------



## babyloulou

I'm on an iPod touch that I won in a competition-it's basically the same as an iPhone but there's no phone! :lol: It has all the apps and Internet though. Luckily I have insurance for my phone so should be able to get a replacement!


----------



## SBB

Oh no lou broken phone :( 

My iPad is also broken :( mute doesn't work and the screen is cracked in the corner :( it must have been like it when we got it but cos the crack is so small we didn't notice. John Lewis will refund but they dont have any more... 

Casey I totally do the high voice thing... Mainly about ploppy poo pants and other silly things! He also giggles at French accent for some reason?!?! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

My supply has really taken a hit since starting EPing. I'm getting about 4oz per session during the day. I'm starting to dip into the freezer stash. I'm not sweating it too much...we've reached 5 months and I have plenty in the freezer so I'm going to continue to pump and I'm sure we'll make it to one year or thereabouts.


----------



## babyloulou

Can you get the refund from John Lewis and then buy another from somewhere else Suz? 

Yes my Iphone broke when Ben kicked into my cup of tea earlier! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, the funny part was I used to feel full until my bout of mastitis and then after that I never felt full again. Weird...


----------



## babyloulou

I can't pump much anymore either Margaret. I can only pump about 2oz out after a feed- I used to be able to pump out about 6-7oz :shrug:


----------



## SBB

I can lou, but nowhere else has them either. There's a chance we can reserve one online tonight with apple. :shrug: 

I am sick :( have horrid cold, really dizzy and cold. Boohoo :cry: I hope sammuel doesn't get it... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

OH finally got around to taking some photos of me and Ben yesterday! Only took him 8 weeks! :rofl:

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/1.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/13.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/11.jpg


----------



## SBB

They are lovely lou! I love that first one especially... So cute! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Awe, Lou! Soooooooooo cute!

Off to my day-date with the hubs. We have a dr appt today too. :) Fun stuff. Then a movie and lunch, and some shopping. hugs!


----------



## kcw81

oh lou so pretty and such cute piccys of ben! your hair looks fab, did you do it special for the picture? I have been wanting to see everyone WITH their babies so glad you posted, we all just post our babies mostly.

Suz sorry about your cold hun, how'd you get it?? you are home mostly right?

Marg that is great that you have gone even this far with breast milk, good job keeping it up! its a lot of time and effort!

Chell have fun with your scheduled date with hubs today, 6 hours right?


----------



## kcw81

oh yeah suz, thats funny about the french accent! I do that too! and spanish! like, Halloo bebee you got poopoo on zee blankett!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: that's what I do too Casey!! :rofl:

Don't know how I got it, run down I guess. :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Have fun chell!! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

awwww Lou love the pics hunny! Sooo adorable

Have fun Chel, I loved my day with my dh yesterday it was sooo relaxing and fun! Plus I got like five new dresses for Mexico ... :) YEAH!


----------



## Rudeollie

Im loving all this hubby time you girls are getting....Verna and chell! Sounds lovely! x

LMAO at all this baby talk too. Pearl likes fake foreign accents too and Scooby talk of course.

Casey I REALLY cannot sing but Pearl dont care she thinks I am frikin awesome whatever i do hehehe Thats why I love been a mummy!

Lou, the pics are so lovely! And I remember what I intended to ask u...........Whens the wedding gonna be now Bens here hey?!?!?

Oh and the bumble bee song?? Its from Girl Guides or Brownies and is basically a sicko song about a wee girl who finds a bee, picks it up, it stings her so she squahes it in her hands....Then thinks mums gonna tell me off so licks it off her hands and then is sick all over.........And then mum smacks her lol! Its so funny and is a bit like The cow kicked Nelly in the belly in the barn.............Lots of repeating lines over and over! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi guys

Sorry about all the broken ithings. :hugs:

Suz, bummer about having a cold. Hope it doesn't last too long and Sammuel doesn't get it. :hugs:

I love those photos Lou. You look so happy! :)

We went swimming today and Lili didn't winge once! She and her friend Maisie (who also goes to massage and yoga) were the laziest babies in the pool!! All the other babies are splashing and kicking and Maisie and Lili just enjoyed being dragged through the water. Lili just hung in my hands like a dead weight!! :rofl: They went under the water lots today which was fun!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha i sing songs like that to Ben too Ellen! There's one from when I was at nursery about a pig having his bones broken by a train- god I'm surprised we're not seriously all fucked up!! :haha: 

God knows about the wedding- I'm not an organiser at all!! 

Casey- Ste took them last night - I'd straightened my hair earlier when we went out for Mothers Day x


----------



## babyloulou

Awww bless lazy Lili Jess!! I've booked Ben into swimming classes- he starts in May- can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Lou - Those pics are great!!! Esp love that first one!!!

Ellen - I know the bumblebee song... but don't remember the verse where the mom smacks her :haha: Guess we're too PC in the US to sing about child abuse? :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

oh, and just to whine for a moment, ... I'm in such pain when I wake up... but if that weren't bad enough, I just did something that caused horrible sharp, shooting pain up my hip. All I did was reach to the side to throw something in the trashcan at work :cry: Ok.. so the pain faded instantly as soon as I straightened my posture, but still! :(

Ok,... whine over, lol!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I do feel for you Lisa! Being pregnant sucks! (in the nicest possible way of course!) :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww hugs Lisa - Not long to go now and all those pains will be gone! xxx Glad u know the song too! x

Lou - what the hell is that song about?!?! Broken pig bones! Blurgh hahaha We are a twisted bunch arent we?!?!

Hehehe Jess I bet Lilli is super cute at swimmin.....Im the same as her tho, Paul has to drag me round the pool on holiday hahaha


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> god I'm surprised we're not seriously all fucked up!! :haha:

Speak for yourself.... :rofl: 


Jess swimming sounds fab! I must do it :) 

Lisa sorry about the pains :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- it goes like this

Piggy on the railway picking up stones
Along came an engine and broke piggy's bones
(in a high pitch voice) "Oh" said Piggy "that's not fair!"
(in a deep gruff voice) "Oh" said the engine driver "I don't care!"

:rofl: :shock: :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Holy shit! FLASHBACK!!!!!!!! I remember it now!!!! Awesome, another song for us to sing!


----------



## lisaf

LMAO!! I don't know that song!!


----------



## SBB

That song is hideous :rofl: WTF?!?! 

Maybe why most of us are veggies?! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha lou, I remember that one! Dark!! :haha:

Lisa sorry about the pains hon. :hugs:

We had to swim a width singing twinkle twinkle little star earlier... Had a brain fart moment and forgot the words!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

dude lou please record on video you singing that to ben and I will pay you!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: casey I might donate to hear that too!! 

Jess I went to baby boogie, and I knew almost no songs - then they'd do one I knew and I was relieved, only to find out I actually only knew the first 2 lines of any songs!!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Casey... I'll chip in too!


----------



## kcw81

thats funny suz! you just had to lip sync it then huh? 

For those of you who pump, do you sit there and pump yourself dry, or just until you feel like stopping?

Lisa sorry about the crappy feeling days, its probably hard to choose which you prefer, the baby getting here already or sticking with feeling crappy!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hmmmm... Lili has been asleep for 3 hours... She could be going for a record... typical that it's not one of the "night" sleeps!! It must be exhaustion from all that non swimming she did today! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey I pump til I'm dry. At the moment I get 6oz a pump and Lil only has 3oz a feed, so I don't have to pump as often as I feed.


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! Not a chance in hell am I recording my engine driver impression! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Jess I've just read your panic status on Facebook about not being able to log-on on here! Bless ya! :lol: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

It was a scary five minutes I can tell you!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO! Jess I was panicked too when I coudlnt get on! lol!

Awww come on Lou, I bet its as good as my munchkin impression from Wizard of Oz! "Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee represent the lolly pop kiiiiiids, the lolly pop kiiiiiiiiiids!"


----------



## kcw81

oh jeez ellen not the wiz or oz song! that one is annoying! poor pearl. just kidding seriously its great that you sing at all. 

Well done lilli taking such a nice nap! you should wake her so she saves up the rest of her sleep for tonight jess~!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha I love that Ellen! I know all the words to that- we should do a duet!! :lol: I'll be Dorothy and you be the munchkins!  "It really was no miracle. What happened was just this, The wind began to switch - the house to pitch and suddenly the hinges started to unhitch...." Ha ha brilliant!!


----------



## Rudeollie

LMFAO! Lou that is frickin amazing..............Love it! You are fab!

Casey - Just watching FG.......Where Lois becomes a surrogate. Peter doin "Porn Scenarios!" when he thinks hes gettin a 3some. So funny! x Baw chick a wow wa!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Do you think so Casey? I can't decide whether to wake her up or not!! Haha


----------



## babyloulou

I know my Oz Ellen! :winkwink:

Jess- I would treat this first bit as the beginning of her night sleep now it's so late- so when she wakes do you want you'd normally do on a night wake-up? It'll be after midnight probably :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Think she sensed us talking about her! That was her first 4 hour sleep! :happydance: Oooo... I may only get up once tonight! Joe's shift starts at 5.30!! :D


----------



## kcw81

oh I forgot you guys are way later than me, WAY later. its only 3 here. let her go then!


----------



## kcw81

aww just saw your post jess, YAY for four hour nightime increments! you are on your way!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Let's hope so!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Hope she keeps it up Jess! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I took this earlier... Only a mum could be proud of her baby for holding on to something!! :rofl:

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/955f6475.mp4


----------



## Peach Blossom

babyloulou said:


> Hope she keeps it up Jess! :thumbup:

Me too!


----------



## babyloulou

I can't see a picture Jess :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hmmm... will have to try and get the code again....


----------



## lisaf

I'm the worst wife ever, lol... I didn't forget that it was our anniversary, but I did lose track of time... we had 6pm dinner reservations and I spaced out at work and next thing I knew it was 5:45 :dohh: Took me 20 minutes to get home... whoops!
DH was kind of mad at me :(


----------



## Onelildream

Sad, Lisa! :( kind of funny to see the roles reversed tho! Usually it's the other way around!

Dr appt was boring. Same old stuff. In 2 weeks I will be one the weekly schedule already! Whaaaaaaaat?! And they will check if I'm dialated or effaced. I almost crapped my pants when the nurse told me that!!!! I can't believe I am almost to the end. Noooooooooooo! I live being pregnant! Not ready for it to end quite yet! :/

Oh, we went and saw Source Code. Strange movie, but good. I was craving a malt so we went and got one. Yuck! It was awful! I almost threw up. Why did I want a friggin malt?!


----------



## Onelildream

I'm tryingto catch up...

Jess nice long map for lili! I hope she continued to sleep well. I wanna swim! Sounds fun!

Suz- do u have a cold or the flu? Gosh I hope u get over it soon! That is so crappy.

Lisa- I've totally had that electric shock feeling! Must be a pinched nerve.

Verna- I love dresses! I went to buy one the other day at dress barn but I couldn't try any on cause I wouldn't fit! What was I thinking? I think I forgot I can't fit!

Lou- I sure hope that rice sucks out all of he moisture from your phone. Pretty funny story though! Hope if it doesn't work, you can get a replacement soon! Good job getting insurance on it. I NEVER get insurance on that stuff, but prob should!

Ellen- how's it going girl? I spaced what's going on rigt now with you. Good ol pre hormones. Whatamitalkingabout?! Ha. 

Cat- ya home from ur trip yet? I can't remember! :/

Kc- yes it was 6 hrs. Went by super fast today! Had lunch saw a movie went to the dr. A few stops for shopping and it was over. Poof. I can't wait until next week! ....not soon enough!

Ok everyone else- love ya! Sorry if I temporarily have a paralyzed brain. And I certainly didn't mean to forget you!


----------



## lisaf

lol, very true Chell! Roles are usually reversed on this stuff... so maybe I can plead for a little forgiveness/understanding for the forgetful spouse :haha: Though I have pregnancy brain to excuse me, lol!!

SO jealous you got a malt Chell!! I really wanted one today but the dang icecream shop is still closed! :(

I think DH and I are even now.. he went to bed at 8:15pm :shock: I've had to get my own water all night, totally unfair!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Hahahahahha! Poor u getting ur water! Oh, and U can come finish my malt! It was not my favorite! Even my dd tried it and bawled until she got down and spit it out. Malting is soooo not good when u don't expect it! Haha.


----------



## lisaf

lol a surprise malt is sooo nasty :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh dear Lisa, bad wife! :rofl: 

Chell I know how you feel! I remember going in for one of my weekly check ups and the consultant saying "right, we'll book you in for induction next week".... Well that was enough to start me hyperventilating!! :rofl: how exciting!!!

Lil did another 3 1/2 hour stretch then a 2 1/2 hour stretch!! :happydance: we're just at the health clinic and she's asleep again! She's got a real Angelina Jolie pout going on :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

here is Lili's pout! :rofl:
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/29889b20.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well got to take my mums dog the vet today why she gets checked before her op for her not have puppies hers a pic of her she lovely aw she is lovely she got long eyelashes x x x
 



Attached Files:







Picture 550.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls! 

Cute pooch caz! Poor thing getting spayed tho! xxx

Jess, loving Lilli's pout! And glad she's gettin into a good pattern sleep wise too. 

Chell - Glad u had a ncie time but gosh the thought of malt made me feel ill! Yuck! Cant even eat malt biccies myself!

Well Pearls signed off from the Health Visitor now....Shame cos she was so lovely! Pigpog is measuring perfect and is expected to be a bit of a giant according to her stats. Im feelin ill at the thought of her ickle leggies getting jabbed again....Will be glad once all these ones have been done. I cant handle the ones when shes older as will be able to soothe her with chocolate buttons lol!

Pauls watching the phone as should hear about the job today........If he doesnt I think he might go mad bless him!x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili is 8lbs!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh bless her Jess! They can do a double act of little n large hey??

Gulp...............45 mins to jabs! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, poor pigpog... hope the jabs are more traumatic for you than her... in a nice way you understand! :hugs: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Jess..........Im sure its worse for me! 

Just had some yummy salad pittas for tea.........Hnestly I could live on those things so long as I had Heinz Salad Cream! Hahaha! x


----------



## SBB

Salad cream :sick: :haha: 

Yay for 8lbs and sleeps Jess! Lili is just so adorable, I just want to cuddle her. I think I'd pick her up and accidentally throw her in the air cos shes so light compared to my lump - you know when you pick up a cardboard box that you think is full and it's actually empty!! :rofl:

Ellen what does pig pog weigh now? Sammuel was very good at his last jabs... But v grizzly after. 

Danny is collecting brownie :happydance: grey is missing her so she will be excited to have her home! 

Chell your day sounds lovely. :) 

Lisa happy anniversary! 

Ok I dont remember much else :dohh: 

Oh chell I think it's just a cold I have, I feel better today, went to bed super early last night and slept til 12 today :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Glad brown is home and glad u have seen off those germs that were invading yesterday!

Pearls 14.5 now.............She weighed the same as a 6month old girl in the waiting room at teh surgery hahaha She just doesnt look it tho cos shes so long. Shes got chunky legs but thats it!

She did well with the jabs, balled her eyes out but stayed awake til we got home, had a little play and is now asleep on her playmat. Got the calpol at the ready for later on tho!

Cant believe the next set are 3 jabs! 3?!?!??! BLoody barbarians!!!!!!!!!! Hahaha xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Poor pig pog!! :cry: I'm dreading Ben's jabs tomorrow morning! Makes me want to cry thinking about it! :-( 

Well had Ben measured this morning and he is 13lb 8oz at 8 weeks! That's shoved him up to 98 percentile! 13lb 8oz!!! How is that possible! :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Lou, Ben and Lili are at completely opposite ends of the chart!!


----------



## kcw81

morning girls! 

well jess I am happy that lilli is now 8 lbs! thats great! she will be over 10 before you know it.

Lou your ben is such a healthy boy! I wish I had a baby scale at home so I could weight jimmy. he is still long and lean but is getting heavier - don't know if I am going to be able to lift him in the car seat much longer!

Chell glad you had a nice time with DH, I want to see that movie but will wait till netflix! I actually want to see Rango the cartoon one.

I am getting a bit nervous, my sister is coming to visit here for 8 days this saturday and she will meet jimmy. The week after my dad then comes out to stay for a week. Thats a lot of visits for a girl like me who hates having people stay here. It will be good for them to meet the baby but I just get anxious at the thought of guests.


----------



## kcw81

oh yeah I forgot to say a bunch of things

glad brownie is coming home suz! let us know how he is doing. or is it she? glad you are a bit better today too! 

Ellen poor little pig pog with her jabs but they are good for her health and you got to be her hero and save her from the mean old nurse! 

Jess, well done to lilli on her sleep too!

Lisa happy anni!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oo missed the bit about Brown Cat Suz! So glad she's coming home :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

F*ckin hell Lou! I think u must have super booby juice hahaha! You should give it to premmie babies at your local hospital............They'll be out of ICU etc in no time with your juice! Amazing!!! xxx

My boobs just started doing that crazy swelling thing they do when u r near a crying baby but there isnt one near me! V odd! x


----------



## SBB

Brown cat is home! She is a she :) her poor eye looks horrid and she smells funny cos she can't clean herself with the funny cone on her head! Grey is a bit funny with her cos she smells different I guess. She's not really allowed outside and can't have any stress! God I'd forgotten how it's actual really hard when they come home after an op... 

Lol lou Ben is a big boy!!! Sammuel is 98th centile too - it's all good! They cant get too fat on breastmilk so it's just healthy. 

Ellen measure how long she is :) 
Sammuel weighed WELL over this little 6month old too the other day :haha: 

Casey thats a lot of visits for you! How will you cope?!?! Have they not met jimmy then? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Wow I am amazed at how big your babies are (save for lilli of course!) you guys all have super boob juice!

Suz brownie in her cone, poor thing!! take a pic! haha I Want to see.

Yeah my own dad and sister have not met jimmy yet due to the fact that since they are my family I can boss them around and told them I didn't want any house guests for a couple months - of course I Can't tell the inlaws that so they came over the day after he was born. So it will be good to have my own people hang out with the baby. I don't think my sister has ever even held a baby! she is 28 now, 7 yrs younger than me and is totally living the single ladies life, out to the bars still and hooking up with dudes and hasn't settled into domestic mode like most of you all have in your late 20s.


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, Ben is a little chunker!! Jax was 13 lbs 13 oz at his 2 months check-up, but they only told me 90th percentile?!

Suz, glad brown cat is home and healing!

Hello everyone!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah Margsret I've just looked in the book and it puts him just below the 91st percentile. Not sure why he said 98th :shrug:


----------



## Onelildream

Have you ladeis heard of perineal ice packs? They have these post partum absorbant pads that are instant ice packs. Oooooooh, I want them!

https://www.amazon.com/Itm-Standard...ef=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1302040958&sr=1-3

Hey, Lisa....guess what I got yesterday?! The potty seat/toilet seat! I am so excited to install it! I tried to get the old one off but all the gunk on the underside of the toilet and the screws had me gagging. :rofl: I gave up!

Oh, Jess, love the pouty pic!

I'm super grouchy....been cleaning all day. SIL did a great job watching the kids yesterday but friggin DESTROYED the house. She claimed she "didn't know the rules" w have for the kids....uh, I thought it was common sense that if you make a mess, you clean it up?!


----------



## Onelildream

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! my baby on the siggy turned upside down!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh man, I wish I'd had those pads!! could still do with them actually!! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

jess why do you still need to put your foof area on ice? very cute pic of lilli.

chell they shoved ice in my area in my panties somehow, I think it was an icepack like you describe and they kept refreshing it for the entire three days I was there - when I went home I barely needed it much more so maybe you won't need it once you go home? plus why buy it until you know you need it for sure right? sorry you are so hot btw - be glad it ain't summer yet!


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, I am back from Vancouver, had a heck of a day and not a great one....I was looking for a thumbs down icon but couldnt find it :haha:
Kitten has been very quiet today so hope she is okay...probably just really tired

I will catch up later on everything but I did see a new pic of Lilli, omg :cloud9: so cute....LOVE the long eyelashes

hope everyone is well
hugs


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry you've had a rubbish day Cat :hugs: 

I wish I had those ice pads too! My cocyx still really hurts when sitting down- I'm sure they'd soothe it! X


----------



## kcw81

sorry about the bad day cat! I have always wanted to go to vancouver but you make it sound like you didn't get to enjoy it. not vancouver washington right?

Lou that sucks it still hurts. Why don't you call it a tailbone, is that just the way everyone in the UK refers to it or is the cocyx different from the talibone? I don't know how to even pronounce cocyx! ANyway when did the docs think it would feel better finally, how long does it take?

Today was the first day of the dog back home from boarding and it went okay, its not so bad since I had a nice break from him. I took him out with the baby to play fetch down the street and didn't feel like he was a big pain in my ass like usual. Although JImmy was being one! I had to keep pushin the stroller in circles cuz he would wake up from his nap and cry. So it was like, Chuck the ball, Push the baby around a circle, and Chuck the ball again. J needs to be in motion to settle sometimes. 

Anyway by the end of the week I am sure I will be tired of the needy dog again but my sister will be here and she will pay him attetion for a week! I still love him, just hate how bad he makes me feel all the time for not being able to do shite with him.


----------



## babyloulou

I still feel guilty about my dogs too Casey! :-( My poor Labrador still hates me at the moment- he's so sad since the birth! :-( 

I'm with you on the pram thing too- Ben settles really well in the pram when I take him for a walk and falls fast asleep but as soon as I stop pushing him- he's wide awake again! :dohh: It's the same in the house too- he'll fall asleep on me easily but if I try to lie him in the pram (or anywhere else) so I can get something done- he's wide awake again! :dohh: 

Yes a coccyx (you say it cocks-ix) is the tailbone. They've said it can take months to completely heal. The physio said it won't heal while I am having to sit and breastfeed so much and sit with him asleep on me. Her advice was "stop breastfeeding, stop carrying him and stop sitting with him asleep on me"- she told me to get someone else to do it all! Stupid woman! Like I can just magic up a helper to help every minute of the day! The crazy plonker!


----------



## lisaf

lol Lou... she seriously told you to stop breastfeeding and get someone else to do it for you? :rofl:

Welcome back Cat.. sorry you had a rough day! :(


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Lisa! :rofl: Yes- let's hope she meant get someone else to bottle feed him eh!? :rofl: Although nothing would surprise me- she seemed to think her crazy suggestions were obvious and easy to do! :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

lol... of course, just hand her to someone else and have them breastfeed :rofl: Afterall, holding a baby makes anyone's boobs automatically fill up :haha:
(yeah, she probably meant to express and bottle feed.... but, um, can you really express without sitting down anyway?)

Maybe you could try some lying down breastfeeding? That would take the pressure off your tailbone (I can't spell or say the cocyxs thing you guys call it, lol).


----------



## kcw81

Lou that nurse sounds like like a weirdo. That would be difficult to get anything done if ben refuses to settle to sleep anywhere but on you! he likes you too much. Sorry you feel bad about your dog but nice to know I ain't the only one that feels that way. ITs like, other people say, don't worry, he is FINE, he is just a dog afterall, but we know for a fact that he is sad and misses the attention.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
thanks for the welcome back wishes :hugs:
Yes Casey Vancouver is a great city and I mean Vancouver, BC in Canada- its part of my territory I cover, so I usually go up at least every month, but thats probably it until mat leave now. It was pooring rain so I wouldnt have been able to enjoy it anyway, just some crap with work happend today and I didnt sleep and threw up this morning for some reason??

anyway, a good night's sleep tonight and I should feel better

Casey- glad the dog is back and behaving!! :thumbup: so nice to have your family finally come up to meet Jimmy....will be so nice for you

Lou- what the F was that physio talking about? its like they have a one track mind on their particular field they are treating. How is Ben today?

I read through the weight talk, omg you guys are hilarious, we have some big babies minus Lili....ahh such a little sweetheart she is

Chell and Lisa seriously not long now I cant believe it!!!!! I have worries too Lisa when the baby comes, but I am more excited than anything

so after you guys its a bit of a lull and then its me....and then a huge lull than Laura....what happend to all the newbies that joined? lol, I thought we were a friendly bunch but they never came back :shrug: thats it we just have to get Verna and Caz on here asap!!

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Cat - I had some morning sickness come back in the 3rd trimester... it hasn't been too frequent but is certainly annoying!

I guess we scared all the new girls off, lol!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! 

Poor Benjarno did NOT like his injections! :-( Poor little man! :cry: Poor Mummy more like! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Oh No poor Ben :( at least you got to be the hero and swoop in to cuddle him :haha: 

Sammuel slept terribly! Kept waking and fidgeting all night. Then I got up to pee and whacked my toe and cut it all open :cry: NOT a good nights sleep... am in surprisingly good mood considering :lol: 

Got my new ipad yesterday :happydance: and took the damaged one back. We had to reserve one on apple site to pick up, and you have to go at a certain time and everything - crazy! I got a white one as it was the only option. It's lovely - think I prefer it to the black so that's cool! 

Cat I'm sorry you had a bad trip hun :hugs: 

Casey I'm glad you got out with the dog... I'm sure he loves spending time with you! Sammuel totally wakes up as soon as the pram stops moving too :haha: 

Cats still not speaking to each other :cry: poor things are totally confused! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww I'm sure they'll make up Suz! Who knows what's going through their furry little heads!? :lol:

Sorry about your rubbish nights sleep- and your toe of course! :hugs: 

Ben is fast asleep now. Was Sammuel sleepy afterwards? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, poor Ben. Lil has her jabs tomorrow... :(

Suz sorry you had a bad night. Hope your toe is ok. :hugs:

Lili has a cold, I think... She's ok when she's upright, but when she's lying down she sounds like a piglet! All snuffly... It sounds like she's choking on phlegm at the back of her throat... :( Don't know what to do for her... 

What a beautiful day!! Sainsburys shop coming in 20mins then I shall pack up the perambulator and walk in to town. :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh, I forgot to ask your opinions on a work dilema... Theatre is a wry closed industry and general management jobs don't come about very often so a promotion for me could be a long time coming. As you know I have just negotiated to go back to work in September... But a general manager position has come up at another company and my friend has put me forward for it which is great... It starts asap though which wouldn't be so great. I'm not sure if I should go for the interview if I'm offered one as I don't want to waste their time if I decide not to take the job as it could burn bridges for the future.... It's a dilema!


----------



## babyloulou

It is lovely today. I'm gonna do the same after my lunch I think! 

Poor Lilli- hope her snuffles go soon Jess! :hugs:

Ben seems ok now. Actually in quite a good mood! He's even digging the playmat for once! :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

double post


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay for Ben liking his mat! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Hmm the work thing is awkward. I guess the question is could you leave Lili and go back to work now if they offered you enough money?


----------



## SBB

Jess that's a really tough one... I don't really know what to suggest. I guess you could go and find out more? I don't know... Sorry, no help whatsoever! 
I also don't know what to do about the cold - poor Lili :( 

Lou the first jabs had no effect at all on Sammuel. The second lot he was quite grizzly afterwards. 

My toe hurts, I looked at it again, think I might need to steri-strip it back together :( luckily after the last toe incident one of dannys customers whos a nurse gave him some steri strips! 

Casey you said the other day about no photos with us in, they're always babies... I must start taking more with me and Danny in, I love looking through baby photos and taking the piss out of my mums clothes!! I am going to make sure most times I get dressed in the day I'll take a pic... I don't think tons of me in one of my 4 dressing gowns is essential :rofl: 

It's SO sunny and gorgeous here! Brown cat isn't allowed out though so we're all staying in :( Danny is on half term for 2 weeks next week :happydance: 

Also, I have a question re teething. Can you see the teeth in your babys gums? I can see the shape of one of his bottom ones really clearly and feel it on the top of the gum. But I can also see the shape of the teeth in the top gums. Is that normal? Or are they all going to come through soon?!?!

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Onelildream said:


> Have you ladeis heard of perineal ice packs? They have these post partum absorbant pads that are instant ice packs. Oooooooh, I want them!

Chell, they gave those to me at the hospital. They'd like you to wear them for the first 48 hours. They're not very absorbant though.

Jess, I would probably go for the interview anyway, just to see. You can always be upfront that you're on maternity leave for XX months.

Suz, I think you should be able to feel the teeth, but I've never heard of seeing the teeth still in the gums...?


----------



## babyloulou

i can see the shape of where Ben's teeth will be Suz- but can't see the actual teeth if thar makes sense!? It looks so weird sometimes when he smiles and shows his gums! :lol:

I tell you this baby's feeding is getting worse! We are back to every hour and a half now! :dohh: How am I ever supposed to go out or take him anywhere! :shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym and is now chilling aw lou hope bby is fine after the jabs x x x


----------



## SBB

ok Lou I think that's the same... Marg it's just I can see the shape of them, rather than the gums just being flat... Maybe I can find a pic to post... 

Hey caz :wave: you must be nearing ov time :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

think i am hun got 36.6 this morning going to do a opk in a min x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy 2 months Ben! Lou, I think this is around the age where I put Jax on a schedule and life got so much easier...is he just using you as a human pacifier?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I think he is at night Margaret- his night feeds take forever! In the daytime though he is genuinely feeding full feeds every time! :shrug: 

Oo I wonder why my ticker says 2 months- and not 2 months 3 days like it should! It's broken!!


----------



## lisaf

Jess - I say go for the interview... do you know for sure if they need someone starting soon or are they looking for now and wouldn't have someone start for a few months? (the hiring process can be really long sometimes)
Also, I wouldn't see it as burning a bridge, but making a contact. Lets say they love you but need someone to start sooner than you want to. Next time they have another opening, you already know them and they know they like you etc..

If it turns out that they want someone soon and you don't want to leave Lili just yet, then of course apologize and acknowledge the use of their time.
Not sure how it works there, but with some kinds of jobs here in the US (like government jobs) they often have to interview a minimum number of candidates even if they already know who they want... so its not really a waste of anyone's time if you cant' take the job anyway.


----------



## TySonNMe

No, it's right I think Lou. Today is April 6 so 2 months exactly.


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's injections have hit him now I think. After being normal all day he's now tearful and drowsy. He's got a bit of a temperature and hasn't fed for 4 hours now (so not like him at all!) I've given him some Calpol and we're both attached to the settee in a cuddle that I've got a feeling will be a long one!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah Margaret!! :dohh: Its just I work it out in my head in weeks and not months! :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Lisa. I think if they offer me an interview I'll accept but make sure I'm up front from the beginning.


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies!

Uh....contractions. Regular. Every 10 minutes. Getting stronger. The kind that make you wince and hurt up your back. I REALLY don't want this baby to come early! I'm so serious. I could cry. I'm sure I can calm them. Going to take a short nap before heading off to work 2 hours of my 4-hour monthly shift at the jewelry store. haha. I really hope these go away.

CONNOR-PLEASE DON'T COME EARLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jess-with the work thing, go check things out. An interview is NOT a commitment. My hubby offered a job to someone and they backed out, it's just a normal thing. You have to weigh your options.

Lou-sorry the jabs weren't well. I hate when they get sick/grouchy/wiped out from them. It's heartbreaking!

Suz-So happy you got your iPad replaced. That is awesome!

Marg-Do you think those pads are a waste of money? Should I just use regular ice packs/ice in a bag???


----------



## lisaf

Aw Chell!!! Hope the contractions calm down!!! :( Drink lots of water too :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

hi ladies! just got done from the bike and shower and wondering when jimmy will wake from his nap. 

Suz sorry about your poor toe and that you can't get outside today. 

Lou hopefully he will be able to go to sleep - jimmy was super drowsy after his first jabs. don't let him use you as a pacifier at night! make him do full feedings so he can't eat anymore, is that possible or does he start crying? then top him off with the bottle or something after he refuses the breast anymore?

From the way JImmy's gumline looks on top I Think he might have a big gap in between the two fronties! HE is gonna look like Maddona or who else, anna paquin! yikes. Suz I wouldnt be surprised that you can see Sammmuels tooth since he is such an advanced little baby!

woah nelly chell! can;t believe it might be time, hopefully they are just fake but hey hurt then it might be real!!


----------



## lisaf

I think in one of my baby books it mentioned the baby teeth are actually formed before they're born? So it may be a while until they cut through (might not be that long though, lol, it really varies SO much!)


----------



## SBB

I am going to reply properly to everyone in a bit, but chell - take it easy!!!! Do you really have to work?! I think you need to be spending the day in bed. Really hope he's staying put Hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I hope they are just braxton hicks Chell!! Drink plenty of water as apparently dehydration can cause BH. Hope he stays put for a bit yet :hugs:

Casey- I'm not really sure how to stop him doing it at night- it just seems to be the way he feeds. I have tried tickling him, blowing on him, breast compressions, etc... he just ignores it all! :shrug: If I give him a bottle he will drink it now but then won't settle to sleep until I let him on the breast afterwards :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Chell, I hope Connor isn't coming early. take it easy and lie down as much as possible. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Chell, are you planning to give birth in a hospital or at home? If at the hospital, I wouldn't buy them if the hospital will give them to you for free.


----------



## caz & bob

chell i hope connor doesn't come yet hun hope there bh hun x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh yeah Casey, you asked why I still need the ice packs... Well I'm still cross eyed with pain when I have a bm and can't sit down afterwards for ages! 

Having my hair cut tomorrow... I'm such a wuss when it comes to my hair so I'll probably end up with just a couple of inches off!! :rofl: it's down to my waist at the moment and the dark side of me wants to get a bob!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Where's the pain Jess? In stitches?


----------



## Peach Blossom

No... I think what the GP said was that it was exposed tissue that was pushed out of the vagina during birth, but somehow has ended up round the back... Doesn't make sense to me, but then again I wasn't listening too properly as she was attacking me with a silver nitrate stick!! :haha: think I may have to go back and see the doc as it isn't much better...!


----------



## babyloulou

Definitely go back Jess- it should be getting better by now surely :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

confession: I'm deliberately trying to make my feet swell today...
I have a doctors appt and I'm hoping she will consider the swelling along with some other things to be severe enough to sign me off work :haha:

I just have horrible luck where all my complaints disappear the day I see the doctor so I didn't want to chance it with the swelling.
I think I'm setting a record here!!

now I just need to remember to limp and waddle/walk slowly


----------



## babyloulou

Say your hips and pelvis hurt too Lisa- they can't see that! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

they do! Lol.. thats what the limping and waddling will be about :haha:
I'll also say that the pain when I lie down is causing me to lose sleep (I am very tired these days)


----------



## babyloulou

Nausea is another invisible one! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

yeah lisa just make that shit up! you don't gotta have the symptoms for real!

jess don't get a bob! your hair sounds so beautiful! sorry about the pain when you BM! I would HATE that! get it looked at woman!

Lou that sounds tough for the nighttime feedings if ben just won't cooperate! I can imagine what you mean that sometimes the only thing that will settle the night crying would be a feeding and if you use it up all at once to get a full feed then what have you got to calm him for 3 hours! HAve you tried pacifiers? Jimmy won't take one but he hasn't really needed one yet thankfully. I don't have anything against them but if he doesn't need it why use it. 

I want to know how chell is doing!


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's not interested in a dummy either Casey. The night time thing doesn't bother me too much because he does settle well usually once he's had his long feeds. He's not so great tonight but i think it's because he's got a temperature from his injections. He keeps falling asleep and going down in his basket but then waking again after a few minutes! :dohh:

I think I need to start weaning him off the "feed to sleep" thing we have going at nights but it's really hard to see how I possibly could! :shrug: I'm still not managing to even express a full feed a day so can't replace the night feed with a bottle! 

Yes where's Chell? Hope her pains have stopped! X


----------



## kcw81

Yeah I don't know how you would get to express a full feed when you are fully breastfeeding. if you stopped breastfeeding for 3 hours in order to get a good express then what would Ben eat?? did they suggest baby tylenol for his fever? they said if jimmy got a fever after his jabs to go get baby tylenol that comes in droplet form. sounds like he isn't TOO bad though.


----------



## babyloulou

I've given him Calpol (infant paracetamol) just before bed. His temperatures only 37.7 so not too bad. OH has just had a go at settling him and he's asleep again now..... for now!


----------



## kcw81

good luck! I forget are you never going back to work then? how long are you home?


----------



## lisaf

got signed off work! :happydance:

Last day will be Friday. Kind of scary tbh!! This will be the longest time I've gone without working since freshman year of college!!

Bad news is that after measuring right on track every time... I'm now measuring 2 weeks ahead :( Of course my doc did say 'on you, its a little hard to tell for sure what is baby' (code language for 'you're too fat to measure easily' :rofl:)
So I get to have a growth scan. She wants me to schedule it for 39 weeks though, so I still have a wait.
I guess if the ultrasound expert says the baby is measuring 10+ lbs, that we might be headed for a c-section or MAYBE an inducement. It was nice of her to admit that the ultrasounds aren't an exact science.. she said they can be +/- a lb or so.
Kind of scary to hear inducement and c-section with everything going so well for me so far... I really want that natural birth!! :(


hope Chell is ok!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm planning on not going back at all- all depends whether OH can keep bringing in the money of course! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa -what a cheeky doctor! :rofl: Would they give you a c-section just because the baby was big then? You wouldn't get one here for a ten pounder! X


----------



## Onelildream

I'm here, Ladies! The contractions calmed down....just took 4 hours! They were starting to get longer in duration and that freaked me out! I think as much as I want this one to stay in and bake, he just might come a bit early like the others. :(

Anyway work is a breeze, just eat with the bosses and some other marketing employees. We just talk about marketing and stuff like that. I sit the whole time. :) So I was good. I'm feeling much better! Thanks for worrying about me. I REALLY don't want to go to the hospital any time soon! Dr office said to come in if they get closer than that.....and to pack my hospital bag and put it in the car. :(

Jess-no drastic haircuts while pregnant OR with a child under 1. Seriously. You are so emotionally off balance, if you get a bad cut, you won't be able to stop crying. I tried it. :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I actually think the doctor was very discreet... I had to confirm with DH that she was referring to my size because I wasn't quite sure :haha:
Of course I did have a large lunch... maybe that was it :haha:

Yeah, with a 10lber she said they worry that the baby's head will come out but the shoulders won't... so thats kind of scary. Also the possibility of breaking a tailbone or separating the pelvis and having a long recovery.
I asked her about the different birth positions and if that can help... like lying on your back maybe compressing the pelvis and making it harder to push out a big baby... she said the opposite was true which makes me question her expertise a little.
When I told her how big my brother and I were and that my mom had no trouble, she seemed to think that maybe that meant I could be ok with a large baby. She also asked my foot size but admitted that it was techincally a myth... but since I wear a 9.5-10 I think she was implying that thats how big of a baby I can birth :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Glad to hear they stopped Chell!! I do think Connor might be a little early though.. you've had early babies before and that can be a pattern for you.
hope he stays put a while longer though! :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-glad it went well and you got signed off!!! Hooray!
I am sorry people are insensitive when they say things like that about your weight. I seriously don't understand that. I have such a difficult time judging size, I just don't think it matters. As much as you joke about it; it must still hurt. I'm sorry.
Yay for a growth scan. Boo for a c-section or induction! :( Ugh.....


----------



## lisaf

actually, if I'm really honest, this time it didn't hurt at all... sometimes being too tactful about someone's size can hurt too. But I think my doc handled it perfectly and I wasn't insulted in the slightest. Its a reality that I'm overweight... to pretend I'm not is kind of insane. I'm not just 5lbs overweight, you know?


----------



## Onelildream

oh, I keep meaning to tell you guys, the dr has my due date a week later...so my ticker is a bit off. I just don't want my body to think it is any further along. haha. Maybe I can change my ticker back a few weeks and actually get Connor to TERM. :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

It bugs me when people say I'm underweight. I think every body is different. I think some can handle bigger or smaller. I just hate the snide comments. Glad you don't take offense. I am just super sensitive. I'm not sure why!


----------



## lisaf

I used to be really sensitive.. then when my weight got really out of control I just decided to embrace it. Not that I'm happy about being overweight, but I decided the first step in not being overly sensitive about it was to accept it as a fact myself. I'll admit it became easier to accept when I reached a size where it was just no longer easy to deny, lol. I do have a body type that carries my weight relatively well... you wouldn't guess my weight by looking at me for example.

Then, because I'm ok with it, I can actually say I'm fat or crack a joke about it myself. I'm not doing it to make sure they laugh with me instead of at me or anything... but because it was just too hurtful when people wouldn't even want to admit that I'm fat and would use euphamisms or beat around the bush etc.
As long as you're not saying I'm fat to be mean, I don't mind being called fat.

I do still get mad when people assume things just because I'm fat. I am actually quite healthy BP-wise and cholesterol etc... there IS a hereditary factor that makes it very easy for me to be overweight, but I admit that I DO eat crap and eat huge portions of food. I just don't eat McDonalds every day and chug sodas etc
I do hate to get treated differently because I'm fat without cause... like if they pushed me towards a c-section just because of my own weight I'd be mad etc.


----------



## Onelildream

You go girl. I love that about you. You are so real. Ya know what I mean?


----------



## babyloulou

Good for you Lisa! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Lol... I learned to change my thinking on this from a guy friend who had a small penis and decided he would just admit it :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, off to lay down. Stupid contractions are back. Braxton Hicks can be a little painful if they are consistent, right? And they can be consistent? Right? What the frig! I can't remember ANYTHING about my other 2 labors! ...And what does your mucus plug look like? I never lost mine with the other two, but I had tons of green discharge this morn. Gosh, ladies. I'm NOT ready! Not even in 2 or 3 or 4 weeks!


----------



## lisaf

I don't think the mucus plug is dischargy (but what do I know, lol?) When you lose it all at once I've heard it described as a blob the size of a tampon... you can lose it in pieces though....

I've heard BH's can hurt... the consistency thing I don't know so much... I know its not considered real labor until you have 5 in an hour (I think thats what my doc told me to watch out as far as premature labor goes). If they go away when you lie down, its not supposed to be real labor.


----------



## kcw81

crap chell, my mucus plus started coming out and it looked like snot. gross but true. then it got pink later on that night. also I had the baby the next day. do the contractions feel like really bad mestrual cramps?


----------



## Onelildream

Some of them feel like a charlie horse, ya know? I remember them being like this in labor, but maybe they are just intense because my muscles are sore from being tight all day??? IDK. 

stupid WEBMD says "Braxton Hicks contractions can be described as tightening in the abdomen that comes and goes. These contractions are typically not painful and do not occur at regular intervals. They do not get closer together, do not increase with walking, do not increase in how long they last, and do not feel stronger over time as they do when you are in true labor.The way a true labor contraction feels is different for each woman and may feel different from one pregnancy to the next. Labor contractions cause discomfort or a dull ache in your back and/or lower abdomen, along with pressure in the pelvis. Some women may also feel pain in their sides and thighs. Some women describe contractions as strong menstrual cramps, while others describe them as strong waves that feel like diarrhea cramps."

Not very comforting, as they seem to not be BH.


----------



## babyloulou

How regular are they Chell? 

I never got BH so can't help there- but I know some women find them painful and I've heard they're more common if you've already had babies. However... Like you said they shouldn't get more regular and should ease if you change position x


----------



## Onelildream

:sick: FYI DON'T google search mucus plug. :sick: :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Well that just makes me want to google it!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-back on my 10 minute schedule. I am just pretending I'm working out. lol. I'm sure it's nothing. They'll go away. fx. I hope.

This is the first baby I haven't had to be on nifedipene for. Maybe I can just call the dr tomorrow and get on that. With my others I was on meds about 29 weeks+ until delivery; 36 and 38 weeks. Maybe I can just get back on it for a month.... I HATE it though. Makes you drowsy and foggy in the brain. Not ideal for taking care of children.


----------



## babyloulou

What's that for Chell? To develop the baby's lungs? 

Do they ease off when you rest?


----------



## lisaf

PMSL at the mucus plug thing.. I'm happy to stay ignorant!!


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, no, Lou it was to stop contractions. I went in to labor with my DD at 29 weeks, but luckily that med worked like a charm and I was able to control the contractions with that and bed rest. My DS I started to have the same signs and dialate at 29 weeks again, but the meds helped them calm again. I haven't had any contractions this entire pregnancy until yesterday-today-tonight.


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh I think my mum had to have something similar for a couple of months with me - it held me off being born until 31 weeks-ish. 

Are they easing when you lie down?


----------



## Onelildream

Nope, same old thing. I think my body is just bunk. I am going to try to rest these next few weeks. ha. with a 2 and 4 yr old. that's funny.


----------



## babyloulou

Right I must try and go to sleep- it's 1:45 am here- but no doubt I'll be up again in another hour or two for feeding so I'll check back on you. 

Go and get some rest xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi:

No news from Chell????


----------



## kcw81

hi lou! wondering too about chell. it sounded like the start of what I had, true labor! with the mucus plug and the painful contractions... did you sleep at all last night ?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I slept after 3- not much before that. I was so tired when he woke for feeding at 3:30 that I just latched him on and went to sleep! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

umm so you slept from 3 to 430 or so? gosh I just don't know how you cope!! you seem pretty happy though so I think you are pretty dang tough.


----------



## Onelildream

Good morning. I'm fine. I'm determined to keep him in for a couple weeks longer, at least. I had contractions regular through the night. At one point they were 5 mins apart, but once I fell asleep they calmed down. Haven't had much this morning. Thank goodness. Going to take it easy the next couple weeks. Hopefully I can make it to 37 weeks. At my next appt the dr will check me, so we'll have a better idea of what's going on then. If they continue again today, I will try to get in early next week. I just know I won't make to 40 weeks now, which is disappointing, but hopefully I can hold him off so he will be a little stronger.


----------



## kcw81

wow chell you go girl, I didn't know you could control when the baby comes out but it sounds like you have the gumption to do it!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls! 

Chell glad connors not on his way just yet........Maybe he can take after us UK'ers hey and stay put til AFTER your DD lol! All our babies were lazy buggers...........except Lilli I think!

Well Pearls now sleeping 7/8 til 2-3 THEN straight back down after a 6ozer til 8.30! It feels weird to not NEED to kip during the day but crikey its good. I actually washed the floors down today - not just vacced! ANd for 2 days in a row Ive managed to do 40mins on EA sports. Feeling pretty good!

Deciding on a holiday for summer and thinking of a Siblu or Keycamp holiday. Eurotunnel over to Calais,sleep over somewhere and drive down to Brittany........Any one got any experience on the above???


----------



## kcw81

good for pearl and you ellen! I know what you mean that its weird when it transitions and you don't need a nap! it gives you lots of extra time during the day! what time do you put pearl to bed for final bed? I bet if you put her down a bit later she would sleep till 730am or something reasonable cuz if she only needs 6 oz at 230am...


----------



## Rudeollie

We tried that casey but she isnt a fan! She just cried the times we tried to make it later so think she enjoys 7-8pm bed time. I dont mind tbh......i can wake up and feed her and have her back down in 15 mins. Im still on that crazy pregnancy wake up during the night and want to iron phase lol! So gettin up to feed her is cool with me...........

Gosh another earthquake in Japan. Those poor poor people!


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen-so sad for Japan. :( a holiday sounds nice!

KC-haha. yeah. I'm going to cross my friggin legs. I hope I can control it. I guess we'll see where things go. I think I just need to slow down and ease up on all the stuff I've been doing. Of course I have a HUGE party on Monday planned...awesome. But I'll try to rest and make him stay in!


----------



## kcw81

haha cross your legs and your fingers woman! what about japan? let me go look into that..

Ellen well good for you that you don't care about 230am and pearl likes it too! whatever makes mommy and baby happy is the best thing!


----------



## babyloulou

Glad the contractions have stopped Chell! :hugs: Make sure you get plenty of rest :hugs:

Ellen- that is some good sleeping! :thumbup: Do you always give a bottle at night? Are you still breastfeeding in the day? I can't get Ben to sleep any earlier than 10:30-11pm. He's just wide awake until then! 

Casey- I had about 4 hours sleep all together I think- not bad for me at all! :thumbup: 

Do you all nap during the day then? I have never done that- not once since he was born- I could never make myself sleep in the day! Find it hard enough to sleep at night times!! :haha:


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
how are you?
just dropping by quickly.
Chell- so glad that Connor isnt coming yet, rest up!! I am going to try and take my own advice and rest too, I am actually burning it at both ends of the candle and I freaked out on DH yesterday for not at least helping around the house...he got the message..

Anyway, we did go back to the U/S place with a new tech and did a short session (we were there to pick up our DVD anyway) and she was much better. I told her about my bad experience with the other lady and she was super gentle and LO seemed much happier, we even got to see her face!! OMG I think she has DH's pouty lips :hugs: I will post pics when DH has them available for me

talk soon


----------



## Britt11

oh frick, I'm STILL an eggplant for 3 weeks in a row now!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

lol, the fruits really slow down... if you look, you only have 3 more fruits. I just can't believe I'm not a watermelon already :rofl:
Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: ladies

Chell glad Connor isn't on his way just yet... Try doing some visualisation... see him and tell him not to come just yet, visualise his lungs and everything growing to full potential... Lili was born at 37+2, so tell him he can't beat her timing as it just wouldn't be fair as shes behind on everything else! :rofl:

Ellen, holiday sounds fun. We're driving to my Mum's house in France for Easter which will be a trial run for the summer holidays... we're then off to Hong Kong in Oct!! Spoilt moi?! :blush: 

The sunshine must be making these babies sleepy as Lili did her firsr 4 1/2 hour sleep last night! :happydance: She had her jabs today :( She was ok really, but has been super clingy this afternoon. I caved in and gave her some calpol and she's gone back to sleep again!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cat I remember that Eggplant phase... most annoying! I call it lack of imagination on their part!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been busy painting my french cheddar red it looks nice now but need some more to finish it carnt wait for summer now opk are geting darker wooppp chell glad connor is staying there cat carnt wait see pics hun x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Well let me know how u get on France wise Jess...........Then I might take a chance with Hong Kong hahaha! And its not spoilt......its fortunate! xxx

Cat - glad the U/S woman was nicer and glad Kitten is doing ok xxx Cant wait for piccies!

I wasnt a fruit ticker, mine was a comedy baby one. said things like "Oooh I have ten brain cells more than Paris Hilton!" lol!


----------



## Rudeollie

PS: Glad Lillis been ok after her jabs jess.........Pearl was the same first time round. All cuddling into me and not wanting daddy! Hehehe It felt Soooo good hahaha! She hates calpol tho so was worse me giving her that than the jabs themselves! x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls! Jackson is now 17 pounds 11 ounces!


----------



## SBB

Good evening ladies! 

Ok let me try and reply to everyone!

Chell I am sooooo relieved that Connor is staying put - pleeeeeeease take it easy :hugs: 

Tyson yay for big boy Jax! Although Sammuel is not far behind but is almost 2 months younger :rofl: I love the fact that he's a big boy but I do kind of feel like I missed out on that tiny baby phase. Jax has so much hair! I can't remember how much he was born with? 

Jess glad Lili has gone to sleep after her jabs, poor little thing :hugs: 

Lou - Sammuel and Ben are quite similar I think. He also wouldn't sleep until we went to bed basically - but now he's going to sleep (after a good bit of rocking, pushing back and forth in pram or whatever) around 8pm. Then I get him up about 11 to put night nappy on and feed in bed. He also has a nap in the morning/lunchtime now too. I think he's more tired from bouncing/batting/playing etc. 

Ellen a holiday sounds lovely. I want one! 

Lisa not sure you wrote anything I can reply to!!! Or you Casey :rofl: 

Cat I'm soooo glad your scan was better - looking forward to pics!! 

Ok, AFM: 
Sammuel has been very grizzly the last 2 nights and I'm shattered. Last night he was crying (at about 6/7pm maybe) and I was stressed, saying 'I can't cope with this' not in a really bad way, to be honest I just wanted Danny to hear me and take the baby for half an hour. So he comes in and says 'I'm just going to take the recycling out' - Well I went a little crazy at him! I was like FFS I am sitting here saying I can't cope cos I'm exhausted, and you've just ignored me completely!! Grrr.... So he was like 'you just have to ask' and I said I don't want to ask!! It could not be more obvious that I need you to take the baby for half an hour! So he did and I said I'm off to bed for half an hour :haha: 
I apologised after, I know I was harsh but I just got to the point I was sooooo friggin tired! 

I haven't done my Wii fit since the 2 days I did last week :blush: 

I bought Sammuel a bumbo - erm he barely fits in it!! Good job I got it off ebay cheap :haha: 

Ok, so thinking about weaning already. I don't think just yet, but I'm quite interested in baby led weaning. Anyone know anything about it? It's basically where you skip the whole puree phase and go straight to food they can eat themselves. They pick it up and eat it. It's supposed to be good for making them like a whole variety of foods. And also stops the problem of them not wanting lumps after having pureed food. My friends LO won't have lumps at all. Of course I know not all babies have that issue. 

Ok, long post all done, will finish with pics :D 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/IMG_2639.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02121.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02090.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02092.jpg

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz to quote Chell (i think!) ................That baby is SO FRIGGIN CUTE! lol! He is so divine! I want to squish him soooooooooooo much!

And I dont blame u for going off on one with Danny, Pauls the same sometime. He's all u just have to say............POINT IS we dont want to have to do we??? They never get it! Glad u got a break tho and hopefully things will sort themselves out! He can give u loads of breaks now hes on hols cant he???? Brekkie in bed etc ect xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-OMGOSH, He's so freakin cuuuuuuuuuute! I could eat him up! 

Marg-Geez, Jax is going to outgrow his carseat. haha.

AFM-trying to take it easy. Doing some sewing. A few nice contractions. Feel so good when they're over. haha.


----------



## Onelildream

bahahahhahaa Ellen, I just posted that! after you, nonetheless. I can't help it....my silly idioms. what are they called?!


----------



## babyloulou

They are gorgeous Suz! He looks cracking in that nappy! X

I've got a different problem with Ste to be honest. He's brill and will always take over without being asked but.... hes SO busy at work at the moment that he's not getting in til about 8pm!! :dohh: We can't win girls honestly! 

Suz- I've been reading about BLW a bit too. I think the baby has to be 6 months for that though to prevent choking. So if you weaned early it might mean just using baby rice for a couple of months until he's big enough for BLW. I think that's the case anyway? :shrug:

Ben has learnt to bat his toys with his hand today! He's also discovered how to chew on his hands too! I've got a video- I'll try and post it later if I ever manage to settle him! OH is trying now but he won't stop crying tonight! :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Spoke too soon Ellen! So grizzly and very vomity!! Think she may also be teething... I put my knuckle in her mouth earlier and she chilled down on it like he was trying to bite it off!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, sorry you got stressed. Totally understand where you're coming from though. :hugs:

LOVE those photos of Sammuel!!! Wish Lili could hold her head up like that on her tummy!

I've not heard of baby led weaning... Might look in to it although I think we'll be weaning Lil early due to her littleness and the reflux. 

Was it Cat asking for photos of us with our babies? Well here is one that Joe took last week...
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_0230.jpg


----------



## lisaf

I had the YUMMIEST lunch...
spinach salad with feta cheese, candied pecans, blueberries and raspberries with a maple vinagrette (sp?) dressing
yummm... I want more :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ah, now Lisa, would you eat that if you weren't pregnant? Mixing fruit and cheese is against my religion! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Lisa that sounds so gross lol! It sounds like sweet and savoury and that makes me upchuck hahaha! Glad u enjoyed it tho!

Awwww Jess! That is a lovely mum and daughter shot! Lovely! Sorry the jabs seem to be affecting Lilli xxx Pearls been chompin my fingers for yonks now.....actually started after HER first jabs hmm.......................


----------



## babyloulou

How strange that they all start chewing on hands straight after the jabs!!!! :shock:


----------



## lisaf

Lol, you girls don't know what you're missing!! Fruit and cheese are MEANT to go together... wine and cheese parties always have fruit out with the cheeses... its not just for decoration :haha:

Its the yummiest salad ever, and I'd totally eat it if I weren't pregnant... my favorite salads are vinegrettes with nuts (usually candied), cheese and fruit (though its usually dried cranberries or something)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Weird... :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Hey, they sell a salad at Cotsco that is just like that... so it can't be THAT weird if it appeals to the masses 
or maybe its just us Americans with our sweet-tooths


----------



## lisaf

and if you want weird, I like to squirt spicy brown mustard on tortilla chips (and eat them) :rofl:
For variety, I might put small piece of cheddar cheese in there

(and yes, this was pre-pregnancy)


----------



## Peach Blossom

When I was little I use to like dipping prawn crackers in to coke... tried whilst I was preggers and it was actually quite nice! :rofl: Each to their own I guess!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha Jess thats great! Im gonna try it tomorrow night with my chinese takeaway!

Lisa I can GET the tortilla thing.........but not candied stuff in a salad. Although I bet OUR costco sells them too hahaha!

Heres pigpog teething on mummys hand:


----------



## caz & bob

jess love the pic hun brill ellen she lovely hun aw teeth coming my niece's bby has a tooth now x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

You will notice she is chewing down on my ring hand.........she is liek a magpie! She LOVES my engagment ring - she follows it all the time.

I SERIOUSLY think she might pinch it for playing when she is older hahaha x


----------



## lisaf

The salad name at our Costco is The Parisian.... you don't have to mix the fruit in..you can do the rest of it and then tentatively put one dried piece of fruit on one bite :haha:
Then come back and tell me how yummy it is! :)

(Ps... I'm falling asleep at my desk... head falling backwards and jerking myself awake and everything, lol... SO happy to be done after tomorrow!!)


----------



## SBB

Lol Ellen I love how you wrote what chell would say then she wrote it without seeing :rofl: 

Jess that pic is gorgeous, I just love that dress, she is so adorable!!!! 

Ellen pig pog too - so cute!!! 

Lou yes I read BLW is from 6 months, although given Sammuel is as big as a 6 month old I might be able to do it a bit sooner :haha: but I think the baby rice might be good til then.. Maybe if he had it before bed he'd sleep all night!?!?!? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think all little girls are magpies! My dad schooled me from a very young age that only white gold or platinum was good enough to wear! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I only wear white gold or platinum too Jess! I use the excuse of my allergies! :haha: I had to settle for a slightly smaller diamond to have the platinum engagement ring but hey... worth it! :lol:

It might well do Suz! I know they don't recommend it in bottles at night anymore as it's a choking hazard- but a spoonful or two at tea time may encourage better sleeping. I'm going to hold out as long as I can though- I don't want to wean him until he looks too hungry not to! :lol:

Well I have a very, very unhappy boy here! :-( He just won't stop chewing his fist since his injections and keeps doing this weird wailing cry! He has an upset stomach (bum end) and a manky weeping eye! :-( Nasty injections! :cry: I am in the dark in my bedroom with him with a small glass of wine and him asleep on my chest whimpering! He won't even feed tonight which is definitely not like him!! :nope:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, poor Ben. :hugs: 

Suz, do you have a different nappy for night time? DO you put an extra booster in or something?

Ok, last one I promise... but check out this pose!
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_1275.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou! Poor ben! Im so sad thinking of him whimpering!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx Big kisses xxx

Im the same............Mine and Pauls first date I told him platinum or white gold, he went on to buy me a GOLD bracelt for our first xmas hahahaha He got SO told off hehehe!

Weanin wise I told my HV I would start Pearl as soon as she can sit up...........6months - 4months - whenever she can so this I will let her chomp. As u suz prob just rice first then finger food,,,,,not too much mushy stuff!


----------



## lisaf

awww, loving all the baby pics!! (forgot to comment on the ones from earlier today :dohh:) How did you all get such gorgeous babies?!

I don't think we have the same restrictions on putting cereal in the bottles here... haven't heard that there was anything wrong with it???


My DH bought me gold earrings for Christmas one year (think it was our 2nd christmas together). I felt like such a bitch but I made him return them, lol! I do NOT wear yellow gold and he had to learn right then or else I'd be stuck with jewelry I hate for the rest of my life :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- yes it's different for you I think. I've read lots of threads in the Baby club with people disagreeing about it. US and Canadian mummies saying "I do it- nothing wrong with it" and UK mummies saying "what!? That is so dangerous!!" etc.... 

I'm planning on a combination type of weaning I think. A few purees along with finger food- I can't be arsed with following one particular method- I'm too disorganised- it'll only go tits up when I forget to go shopping and stock up if I try and follow a plan! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I love Lilis clothes Jess! She always looks so cute in her pretty dresses! X


----------



## Rudeollie

Lol Lou I agree with u there...............Best to be flexible with these bambinos! After all not one of them has behaved when we wanted them to did they??? Overdueness, labour, feeding.........sleep! Hehehe!

Lisa, I do not do yeloow gold at all. As a redhead if I did I would look horrible.....For the uk'ers if I wear that gold I feel like Bianca from EE! hhahaha


----------



## lisaf

lol Ellen - my mom is a redhead and only wears yellow gold. I have her complexion and its my skintone that makes me think yellow gold looks horrible on me (I think it makes my skin look horribly pinker than it does with silver/white gold).


----------



## Peach Blossom

RICKAYYY!!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Not a good look Ellen! :rofl: I'm just picturing you in a pink velour tracksuit too! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

lol! Jess thats funny! hehehe!

Lisa - exactly the same as me honey! It makes my skin look yuck and my millions of freckles look nasty.....when I quite like my freckle hahaha x


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - Im in one RIGHT now! hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

That's not even a joke is it... :shock:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Has it got diamanté writing on the bum?! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Peach Blossom said:


> Has it got diamanté writing on the bum?! :haha:

I'm guessing at "PRINCESS" :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Jess it has..............Its NAS T VXN on the bum and BE ATCH on the jacket lol! x


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl:


----------



## SBB

Oh bollocks. Just wrote long reply pressed wrong button and lost it :( 

Am off to sleep now so will have to write it again in morning. Hate when that happens... 

Night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: and on that note I'm off to bed! night night x


----------



## Rudeollie

Night girls!

And yes.......I am classy with a capital K lol!!!!!!! 

Sweet dreams xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyloulou

That happened to me earlier Suz! I always click the banner underneath the reply box on my iPhone/iPod! So annoying!! Night :wave:


----------



## kcw81

Omygod I am overwhelmed with the amount of posting I missed today! I popped on early this AM my time and nobody was around except lou and so I sort of got busy doing other things the rest of the day and WHAM theres a bunch of stuff to read thru!! First off, I love the baby pics. 

what this weaning stuff we are talking about, please explain

Jess, love the lilli pics!

Ellen, pig pog is a doll!

Suz, Those pics of sammuel are outstanding! I love the one with him smiling with his head up, looks professional! sorry about Danny being a bit thick when it comes to noticing how worn out you were. As with the pushing present sounds like you have to wear a sign and spell things out for these guys to know what to do. Except for Ste of course, Lou is so lucky.

Lou sorry ben is having so many ailments at once! the hand chewing thing I know what you are talking about, like they are frantic, sucking on their hands like they are having apanic attack. it does look a bit concerning but I am sure he is just comforting himself with suck therapy.he will be over this before you know it. Also, sorry Ste gets home so late! that is a long ass time with no relief ! 

Chell good job keeping connor in line, I was really worried for you for a second there. I like how you talk on here too, its funny and you seem silly and nutty like me.

Lisa I am so excited you are almost done with work yahoo!! gotta be stoked for that. I agree, fruit and cheese is fab! pears and gorgonzola, blue cheese or brie are great, apples with cheddar cheese is a tasty poor man's snack and strawberry cheesecake! made to go together. 

Lou you will appreciate this, we are picking the dog up from the groomers tonight and he had the full half yearly service where they deshed, untangle and cut off all the long hairs and dreads and give him a full brush out and it costs almost $90 and he better come back smelling like a rose and not leaving clumps of hair everywhere for a while! Shedding season is upon us and there is dog hair everywhere and its gross! I found a dog hair coming from jimmys mouth more than once, its just floating around!


----------



## lisaf

Hey Casey!

If it makes you feel better my dog has to go to the groomer every 6 weeks, lol... he doesn't shed but his hair keeps growing and has to be cut. He doesn't cost as much as yours does to groom, but not that much less either!
I wish I could learn to cut his hair but I barely manage to blowdry him... I can't get near his toenails either, lol.


----------



## kcw81

I can't either! I can't do the toenails AT ALL and he won't let me brush him and basically he is a dirty mess! yeah this once over they do takes care of months of dreadlocks and filth that we just let slide cuz we suck at grooming. I am bad with the baby's nails too - its a delicate procedure!


----------



## lisaf

mine is ok at being brushed... until we hit a tangle :haha:
I tried that pedi-paws thing... what a joke, he freaks out big time, lol!


----------



## laura6914

morning all, how are we? 
i have been lurking for a few days, just didnt know what to post. :dohh:

how are we all? Any news from chell with the contractions?

Shae has been TW since about 4 months but now he is 6 months almost im thinking about giving BLW a try. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Laura :hi:

How has TW been going? Have you been using jars or purees? X


----------



## laura6914

morning Lou, 

TW has gone well. I make my own purees. He cant stand the jars. There is no taste to them and the consistancy is to thick so he gags. 
He has started reaching out for my offd when im eating so im going to give BLW a try.

I wish i had reaserched it more cause i wouldn't have done TW and waited to BLW.

How is your little man doing hun? You getting much rest now?

xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

What is TW?


----------



## laura6914

its traditional weaning hun. When you feed your baby from a spoon.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ah! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

He's fine thanks Laura. Been a bit ratty after his injections the last couple of days but he seems fine today.

Hows pregnancy treating you? X

Morning Jess :hi: xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning! Well afternoon now. Just went for a wander in to town and am now trying to work out how to take Lili in to the garden and keep her out of the sun!! :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls! Suz, Jax was born with a lot of hair...it's just longer and thicker on top but more sparse in the back as he's rubbed it out :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all opks still the same for me hope i o soon well the sun is out her done front and back gardens and now chilling x x x


----------



## laura6914

hey girls, 

Oh lou sorry to hear ben isnt too well after his jabs. :( Im glad shaes are all done now for a few months. Come to think of it, when shae is due his 1yr ones the new baby will be having their 1st :rofl:

Feeling loads better now the sickness and fatigue are passing. Starting to feel like me again. :yipee:

peach i had shae out in the garden with me this afternoon. I put him in his pram with his back to the sun and his hood on the puschair up to keep the sun off his head. I need to get one of those sunbarellas for his buggy.

It took me 2 hours to plant all my bulbs in the garden and i have scratched my hand to pieces. :dohh:

Having a BBQ tomorrow. :yipee: So exciting. And im pushing the boat out and having shandy bass seen as i cant have any alcohol :haha:


----------



## laura6914

sorry caz i missed your post. I hope you get that + OPK soon :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Good morning, Ladies!
My contractions are controlled. a few fits here and there and a VERY achy belly and back lately, but I'm dealing! He must still be breech bc I get swift kicks to the chonch and want to pee my pants it feels like electricity in my cevix. haha. (oh, and I totally coughed and peed yesterday. Awesomeness!)

Got some sewing done yesterday. Made a few taggie blankets. Have you seen those? And I made an ugly doll for my son. Those are freakin funny! He loves it. I also made a couple pillowcases for my dd's room, an ugly doll to match her bedding, and a skirt. lol. I am soooo happy my sewing machine is fixed! Can you tell?!
I'll try to post some pics.

OH! My friend finished my hospital gown! It's amazing! So cute. I am so excited to wear it! I just washed it and need to iron it, but I'll try to get pics of that too.

Well, I DID read yesterday before bed, but forgot everything going on.

Laura-how are you? are you BFing? it's a miracle you got pregnant! I soooo hope that happens to me! haha

Lou-How's Ben? Is he maybe teething? My kids got teeth VERY early, they always chomped on their hands.

Jess-I showed hubs a pic of Lili last night. He was swooning too. I think if I keep showing him, he'll eventually give in to the idea of trying to have another girl. hahaha. I'm trying to trick him in to another pregnancy. :rofl:

Verna-where are you? How are you?

Marg-I remember all of Jax's hair! So unreal, considering my kids are practically born bald! NO FAIR! haha

Suz-How's the new iPad? I'm so jealous! Do you take it around the house with you? I'd be addicted; surfing everything online. My iTouch is just a BIT TOO SMALL. I have to squint to see pictures!

Britt-how are you doing? Ready for the weekend??? Any more trips planned? How are you and hubs doing? I was thinking about that the other day....have things patched up?

KC-90 bucks for grooming?! how often do you have to do that?! Your dog better have poop that doesn't stink after that! I don't even spend that much on a mani-peti-cut and color. haha. Do they have like hair grooming colleges where you can get a discount. hahaha. ....like a beauty college that is much cheaper?! That would be ideal!

Caz-good job on the gardens! I wish I had some yard! Mine is a tiny patch not worth planting anything! Plus, it's a rental. blah

Have we heard from Kel in the last couple months? I was thinking of her.


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies!!
I have tried to read through the posts, I just have to say Suz and Jess those pictures are sooooo adorable, OMG those babies are so freakin cute. Lilli with her petitie little features and adorable dress, just want to squeeze her. Sammuel has the most beautiful big blue eyes, so precious!

Chell- glad things are settling down for you, how are you doing today? gosh must be hard to be pregnant with 2 little ones.

Sounds like the UK girls are getting great weather to be outside and garden, lucky you guys :thumbup: its still lousy here

I think I have found a way to take down my workload a bit.....will know later today, and will be so happy if I can :thumbup:

Lisa, how are you doing? Verna, are you away already?
good luck Caz, gosh your turn has to be soon!

As for me, here are some photos of Kitten in her scan yesterday. :cloud9: She has her legs and arms around her head so she really doesnt have a pear shaped head :haha:
I didnt realize DH had pouty lips until I saw kitten, I was like "whose lips are those??" and he is like umm....mine... :haha: 

anyway, not the best quality machine but it was wonderful to see her and I am happy with what we got this time.
The only problem, Kitten has decided to turn herself around :dohh: she was head down since 18 weeks and then all of a sudden after that awful scan she turned herself to head up....does anyone know when she should be head down?

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







baby pouty lips 2.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3









babygirl with hands under chin 7.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 3









baby girl resting 2.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3









babygirl with arms around 3.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3









hands under chin 4, cute.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Onelildream

Cat-Cute pics! They aren't too grainy. She's adorable! It's not too hard to be preg with 2. Keeps time going quickly. And this pregnancy has been fantastic, until recently. But I feel great when I;m not contracting. :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

What lovely scan photos Cat! :hugs: babies can keep turning up until the last minute hon. There's no hard and fast rule. Lili was up and down like a yoyo until the week before she arrived! :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, yeah, Cat, Connor is still breech, but they say even HE can still turn around. Although he's almost 6 lbs by now!


----------



## lisaf

Chell - I want to see pictures of everything you've made!! :)

great scan pics Cat!!! :) 

I know my doctor wasn't worried about the baby's position until my last appt at 34 weeks :shrug: She was supposed to do an ultrasound at this one but just poked around and since the heartbeat has been below my belly button both times, she thinks its very likely he's head-down.
Though I had a dream that he flipped transverse and my belly was super hard like I could feel his whole back going sideways across me kind of painfully... wonder if my cat was sitting on my belly again :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

Hey Chell, I must have been writing when you posted yours. So glad everything has calmed down :thumbup: hopefully you are not too uncomfortable. 
Thats so nice that your friend made you a hospital gown, I have no clue what I am going to wear. Right now I sleep in an old Wife B tank top and undies....lol, things you share with your online friends (DH thinks its sexy- umm NOT!!) 
I didnt realize that Connor was still breech too.

thanks for the advice ladies, just seemed odd that she was head down since 18 weeks an now all of a sudden its time to turn lol, hopefully she moves back on her own and like you said, lots of time


----------



## TySonNMe

Very cute pictures Cat!

Lou, Jax was a bit cranky the day after his jab...teacher said he wouldn't let her put him down. Hopefully, he'll have a better day today....both of them!


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies

awww love the pics Cat :)

glad things have settled down for you Chel, show us pics of the gown, now I'm curious!

Nothing new here ladies.... AF is wrapping up and taking her sweet time and the workouts five days a week are kicken my butt! I feel great but I'm sore :)
The weather is gorgeous and I'm just glad Spring is finally here.
I'm a little worried about our passport situation, we applied but if the Government shuts down, I don't know what we will do :(


----------



## Onelildream

Verna- I just heard about this government thing...Well, I don't really know what it means, though. What do you know?

Ellen-woops. I was doing some stuff and realized I didn't say anything to you. :( I'm sorry. I didn't mean to forget!

Here are a few things I've been up to... Pillowcases, Ugly Dolls, Skirt (the elastic doesn't show when she wears her long shirts with it), and taggie blankets. I love those. :) 

I stink at sewing, but I love to do it!
 



Attached Files:







Maddie bed.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2









Maddie skirt.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 2









Monster.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2









Taggie.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## caz & bob

aw cat love the pics hun chubby cheeks awwww x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, ladies. I modeled the hospital gown for you. The pic of the back sucks, but it's the best I can do by myself! The gown still needs a fat orange satin ribbon for around the belly, but I used a white one just to give the idea...the last pic is my ever growing belly. :) so fun! haha, and that's my DDs room, the only room with full length closet mirrors. ;)
 



Attached Files:







hospital gown.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 3









back gown.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3









gown bump.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Chel you are so talented! I wish I could make things like that! And I love the hospital gown- you'll be the best dressed in there! :thumbup:

Lovely scan pics Cat! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

love the hospital gown! :)
The other stuff is so cute too!!


----------



## Britt11

ahh Chell you will be the best dressed woman on the mat ward!!


----------



## kcw81

Chell you never cease to amaze me! where do you find the time?? I know I already asked you that and you explained but I guess I still don't get it!! I bet your house is spic and span too. very cute hospital gown. that is amazing.

Great Scan pics Cat! sounds like some hot sexy pjs you got going on. haha its funny how what our DH/OH thinks is sexy isn't always what people traditionally see as sexy, i.e. he likes you in that rather some crotchless lacy panties or something. DH prefers me without any makeup and prefers me in athletic looking clothes. weird.

Verna hey girl! hope you can get your passport, is the govnt really gonna shut down or just threaten? is your photo cute?

Hi lou and lisa, I think I see you are online. I didn't ever get a chance to read through the posts today so not sure what happened with everyone but hope you are doing well! my sister arrives tomorrow to stay for 8 days. hope it goes smoothly. I didn't bother cleaning as she said she didn't care but I sort of feel bad. 

have a good weekend y'all!


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls nice again her goin food shopping in a bit then going to chill in my garden on the decking chell love the things you have made hun and love the gown its lovely x x x


----------



## Britt11

ha ha I know Casey, I totally need to go shopping for a "gown" or something a little bit more appropriate than an old Wife B at the hospital lol
Have fun with your sister this weekend!!

Hello Caz!

Happy weekend all


----------



## Rudeollie

Wow! Super quiet on here this weekend..............Hope it means all of us Uk'ers are enjoying this sunshine!!!!!!!!!!

USA girls...........Just watched an ep of Modern Family and can u enlighten Paul and I and tell us what a "Wedge Salad" is????????? They mention it and we are dying to know what it is. It sounds lish so IF it includes anything like Lisa's salads please lie to me hahahaha (sorry lisa! lol!)


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls! Hope you're all having a lovely weekend! :flower:

Ellen- I think a wedge salad is basically a massive chunk of iceberg lettuce not chopped up!? So like a whole quarter of lettuce whole with other salad things on top. Thats what I had in Florida anyway. I think it had blue cheese type dressing on it too- it was a bit like a very sickly, too rich version of a ceasar salad xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

What the hell?!?!!?!?!? So its basically just tucking into a iceberg???????????? FFS! I did that during all my pregnancy!!!!!! I was addicted to lettuce!

I was hoping for a salad with lots of yummy potatoe wedges in it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hehe

Hows u and ben??


----------



## babyloulou

Well assuming I wasn't just given a crap one in Florida- then yes it's a pretty basic but gigantic salad! :lol:

We're fine thanks. Been to the pub this afternoon with Ste, Ben and the dogs. Decided it was time now he'll take a bottle without fuss. So we went- I had 3 glasses of wine- and Ben then refused to drink from the bottle!!!!!!!!!! :dohh: So since 3pm he's been bitting and bobbing and taking an ounce at a time from the bottle! He's so bloody awkward! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Have you had a nice day? X


----------



## Rudeollie

What a Bugger Lou! How naughty! Hahaha and aint it typical when u started enjoying yourself again............pub....wine............no booby! lol!

Thanks, had a nice day. Just visited mum and now home watching our comedys and then maybe Legion a new film on Sky movies. Were gonna sit out and have some beers but we have a sh&tty north facing garden so it was cold by the time it was booze o clock! Hahaha xxx


----------



## lisaf

lol @ Ellen.. my salads are YUMMY damnit! ;)
And yes, Lou basically described it right.. I think they're stupid and boring anyway. Like laziness in the kitchen... chop/toss my salad for me! Thats what I'm paying for!


----------



## lisaf

We've been getting newspapers delivered to our house but don't have a subscription. So last night I had a dream that the newspaper guys came by my house to yell at me for not giving the papers to my neighbor who were supposed to get it. They were trying to make it my fault that they had to refund my neighbors for the papers that were misdelivered. I totally used my pregnancy as a reason why I didn't bother to bend over and pick up a paper that wasn't even mine and told them off since they were the ones delivering incorrectly anyway.
Didn't even realize it was only a dream until I saw the paper there again this morning, lol!


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO!!!!!!! SO upset over the salad..........that is MEGA boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But still laughing at yr nuts dreams AGAIN lisa lol!

Just about to have some lush steaks yummy!

Pearls been sooooo good sleep wise. Shes down at 7- 8pm and then not waking til 5-6am THEN goes back to sleep til 8-9! Amazing................I think she has daddys laziness!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god Ellen I'm so jealous!!!! (of Pearl's sleep not the steak!) x


----------



## Rudeollie

You liar Lou! Hahaha

I honestly so feel so lucky sleep wise with her.............But as Ive said before just wait, she'll be a NIGHTMARE 1yr old and Ben'll be sooooo chilled out by then I will be screaming hahaha

Stupid MIL came round last night full of cold and now I have a HORRID sore throat! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## babyloulou

I HATE it when people do that Ellen! We had visitor last week and their two year old was coughing all over Ben. They then dropped into conversation that's she's had a chest infection!! FFS that's what Ben was in intensive care for! I could have slapped the bloody mother when she said it! :growlmad:


----------



## Rudeollie

Exacta mundo Lou! Im so cross..............I feel so bad Im dreading tomorrow and feeding Pearl. The thought of the pump makes me feel so ill its untrue! Paraceptomol wont cut it I know so Im glad I have enough booby hidden to take something stronger!

Frickin idiots is what they are!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Make sure you go and see her before your sore throat goes- just as she's getting better so you can give it her back! :devil:

God I can't believe Ben has decided not to take bottles again! :cry:


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww I know Lou, that sucks superbly but maybe its just a short term stubborn thing????

I hope so at least...............xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Me too! I was starting to think i could get my hair cut and highlighted and stuff! Obviously not! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies! Had a night with the kids last night and watched tangled. Hubs worked late. Tonight when hubs gets home we're watching Tron. Hope it's better than the original! Well off to do ironing. Soooo boring. We've got almost a foot of snow the last 2 days and it's still coming. Makes me tired!

Lisa-funny dream. I had one I went to my class reunion and was having a pancake eating contest. Lol.

Ellen- sorry the wedge is so lame! Haha. What did u want it to be??? How do u like your salad?

Lou- hire a wet-nurse. Lol. Is that creepy? I'd totally do it if someone wanted me to. Haha. I'd never offer tho! I think that makes me a little weird...?


----------



## lisaf

starting to panic about money here :( We'll have enough in the end, but I don't know when my disability payments are coming in or from where. I'm trying to stay on top of my credit card payments etc... 
UGH :(


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- I could never let someone else breastfeed Ben- I wouldn't be able to cope with that. I think I'd go formula before that. It would make me so sad to see him doing that on someone else- it just seems such a bond if you know what I mean :shrug: xx

Lisa- hope your money situation comes good. Are you really going to struggle being off? Do you not get any maternity pay at all? X


----------



## lisaf

We'll have enough money, just not necessarily when we need it.

Before my maternity pay kicks in, I have to take some time unpaid... then the checks will start to come and I'll end up with more than I usually make. But I just can't predict when those checks are going to start coming, you know?


----------



## babyloulou

Do you have to apply and wait for them or something? Here your maternity pay just get paid by your employer in place of your wages x


----------



## lisaf

wow, total bullshit! I just went to file my claim online for the extra disability pay... they don't even let you file a claim online outside of business hours... WTF?!?!?!
Its 4:30pm here... they said its only available from 3am-6pm eastern time (about 3 hours ahead off me). Thats just for friday and Saturday... they don't even list sunday as a day I can go file a claim online.

What the hell is the point of providing online claim filing if you can't freaking file a claim any time you want???!! you don't have to process it until your damn business hours, but for pete's sake let me file it!


----------



## lisaf

well, when I'm medically disabled (4 weeks before due date, and for 6 weeks after giving birth), I get paid by the state. I have to go without pay for 1 week before they will pay me (I can't even file a claim until I've gone a week without pay). That will give me 55% of my normal pay (with no taxes taken out or owed). 
They are supposed to pay me weekly but sometimes they miss a week then pay 2 at once etc.

I also have supplemental disability insurance. This will give me 40% of my pay (tax free). They make me go 2 weeks without pay before paying me. However, the rep I talked to last week told me she doesn't know when they pay, just that they usually pay once a month. (I don't know if that means they cut a ton of checks one day a month or if they wait until they owe me a month's pay then cut me a check).
She did say that once I give birth and notify them, they typically pay me for 6 weeks all at once.

So I did the math comparing my normal take-home pay to the amount I should get between these two plans. Assuming I give birth on my due date, I will take home several thousand dollars more than I usually would (since no taxes are due and I get 95% of my pre-tax pay etc). 
BUT I have no clue when I'm getting paid from who and if it will be enough to cover our bills when they're due.


----------



## lisaf

once my disability runs out, my company will put me back on the payroll and pay me out of their pocket at my usual rate (I'm using some vacation time in there).

I'm kicking myself for not setting money aside, but I've also been spending money trying to get the stuff we'll need etc... just can't win :(


----------



## babyloulou

Wow! That sounds complicated Lisa!! How long are you planning on having off work? Are you going back?


----------



## lisaf

lol its kind of complicated... but I work in accounting so its all easy to me :haha:

I'm going to be off until early August aproximately.. 3 months after the birth which is very generous for the US.. extremely generous of my company to let me be paid the way I want... most make you use up sick time before going unpaid etc.

I have to go back.. I make almost 2x as much as DH so if someone stays home, it won't be me.


----------



## babyloulou

What does your DH do? X


----------



## lisaf

software license administrator, lol... basically when people buy this really expensive software, he manages what parts of it they're allowed to use based on what they paid for.


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- sounds like a nightmare!

Lou- hahaha. I totally wouldn't let my baby nurse on anyone else either. I think I would only let a baby nurse on me if it were going to be mine... Like adopted. Lol. I don't think I'd ever really do it.


----------



## lisaf

Didn't I tell you my SIL offered to take drugs to induce lactation and nurse for me? She offered to wear a mask with my face on it :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa - yeah i get what you mean. Does he like it or would he be up for being a SAHD? 

Chell- I do actually enjoy feeding him and don't actually feel like I'm struggling or feel down about breastfeeding or anything. I even quite enjoy the night feeds and cuddles. I would just like it even more if he could just go a little longer between feeds and take a damn bottle sometimes like other babies :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

lisaf said:


> Didn't I tell you my SIL offered to take drugs to induce lactation and nurse for me? She offered to wear a mask with my face on it :rofl:

Oh my god!! :rofl: Was she joking? :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

DH likes his job.. but we can't afford to get by on only one income... we have MIL to watch the baby so thats better/cheaper than daycare too. We need to pay off debt and save us some money before one of us could stay home.
He'd be down for being a SAHD though.. I would just have to convince him that he'd have to keep the house cleaner than he does now and make some meals without having his arm twisted etc. I wouldn't be a tyrant expecting dinner on the table when I got home every day or anything... but that should be the goal I'd think. Then when the kid(s) are acting up badly there might be days where the house is a disaster and dinner isn't even started yet etc.


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Didn't I tell you my SIL offered to take drugs to induce lactation and nurse for me? She offered to wear a mask with my face on it :rofl:
> 
> Oh my god!! :rofl: Was she joking? :rofl:Click to expand...

Nope, she wasn't joking... but she was drunk :rofl:
(she's always wanted kids but for various reasons hasn't had any... she's 40 now and has major pain issues, on major painkiller drugs, had some back surgeries, has a morphine pump installed in her back... but she also drinks which she shouldn't do while on pain killers etc --- basically she's a mess and even if I WANTED her to nurse my child for me, she couldn't due to her pain medications but she was drunk and not exactly rational about it :rofl:)


----------



## lisaf

She also suggested that I get pregnant with twins (didn't know we were even trying or that I was on clomid... this was just an out-of-the-blue suggestion)... and that I give her one of the twins to raise.


----------



## babyloulou

She sounds crazy! :haha:

As for the dinner on the table thing- good luck with that!! :rofl: You'll be lucky to even have time to eat anything for the first couple of months- and definitely not cook!!! It sometimes takes me hours just to be able to get myself a cup of tea in the morning while looking after him! :lol: We are living on takeaways and crap!


----------



## kcw81

shoot guys I wasn't able to read back all the way ,only have a few moments but a couple tings stood out to me, Lisa, you are crazy with your dreams! Yes wedge salads are dumb, and like to make one at home costs 1 dollar but you go pay 8 dollars at a restaraunt? stupid! Ellen, congrats on the pearlie sleep, I agree with you - jimmy is good now but we will pay when they are toddlers! hope not but probably gonna happen!

Chell, wet nurse ba hahaa! I laughed like you just then. BA haha!

Lou so is benny getting wino milk tonight? ohh maybe he will sleep good then! haha. howd he do though, was he fussing and crying at the pub? we have yet to bring jimmy out with us to a eating place. too scared he will fuss!

my sister got in this AM and has been napping all day! haha she met jimmy, ate lunch and basically went downstairs and passed out! she was up all night with her latest guy last night and got 2 hours of sleep. haha so she is the tired one, not me the new momma. who goes out till 2am a night before a 7am flight?? my sister.


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-my son was totally against bottles too! I had to use all the frozen breastmilk to add to his cereals, which didn't last long until he decided he liked baby food better....I had all this milk in the freezer and didn't know what to do with it....hubs tried to convince me to make bm brownies. haha.


----------



## kcw81

ok I think modern family is funny but I don't like how they stereo type gloria as some crazy spanish latina woman and I don't like how they stereo type the gay couple with certain things and I hate how they make phil the doofus dad always seem like the good guy and the mom a bitch. but I do chuckle sometimes at some things. I just don't know why people think that show is sooo awesome when it does have some stereo type issues. anyone else with me on that?


----------



## Onelildream

kc-that's funny about your sister! I can't believe she stayed out so late!!! When she wakes up you should tell her thanks for offering to watch jimmy, you're going out now (to dinner, or to bed) Haha. Freak her out.

OMGosh I am so mixed up with words lately! This morning hubs said he wanted a full body massage (yeah right!) and I said me too! and rolled closer then said "an eye for an eye." Hubs was like WHAT?! you mean I'll scratch your back if you scratch mine?! We were laughing so hard. I'm so dumb. Then I said revenge of the backrubs. 
No, I don't know why I just shared that story. :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

haha BM brownies yumm yumm. like that cafe in UK that was selling BM icecream! I bet we will have excess frozen milk too bec I have a feeling jimmy doesn't do well with it thawed out in the belly area.


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- I guess now's not the time to mention you only have 25 days left, huh?! eek.


----------



## Onelildream

kc-just start substituting everything with bm. haha. Mmmmm.


----------



## lisaf

Lou - I wouldn't expect the dinner-on-the-table thing until the kid was older ;)


----------



## Onelildream

Something is wrong with me. I can't stop laughing. what the heck?! beats crying I guess. The kids think I'm insane.


----------



## lisaf

lol EEK is right Chell!!! What even scarier is that it can really be any time. Whenever I think of that, I decide that 25 days is PLENTY :rofl: Just let me get those 25 days!


----------



## lisaf

PMSL!!! Chell that is funny... much better to laugh than to cry uncontrollably!


----------



## Onelildream

I know, you COULD go any time and be fine. To think I delivered my first at 36 weeks! YIKES. You are right there.

Have you ladies seen Business of Being Born?


----------



## lisaf

keep meaning to watch that one... its on Netflix and I just haven't gotten around to it. I know some of the stuff from it though


----------



## Onelildream

Made me a bit terrified of living in the US. haha. Did you know that they used to give drugs to women that made them have amnesia about the whole birth? They would make people so violent that they would tie them to the bed and leave them there (sometimes for days) until they delivered?! WTHeck?! Then found out it was causing massive birth defects


----------



## Onelildream

I don't want to cook. a huge bowl of Honey Comb cereal sounds sooooo yummy. lol. Think my husband will go for that?! lol .......right


----------



## lisaf

holy crap!


----------



## lisaf

lol, my DH wants waffles for dinner... too much work though!


----------



## Onelildream

hahaha. Yeah, I'll share my Honey Comb..........c'mon over!


----------



## lisaf

going up to my FIL's house for chicken actually... its almost worth the drive not to have to cook.. I just don't want to be stuck up there for hours


----------



## Onelildream

Use the "I'm preg and tired" excuse. ;) haha have fun! I'm going to inventory the pantry.


----------



## lisaf

lol, I hope you were joking about the 'inventory' of the pantry... you don't keep an actual inventory list, right? (I have to ask, knowing what an organizational freak you are!)

Why oh why does my husband let me watch stuff that makes me cry??? I'm watching a marathon of Deadliest Catch and got to the episode where Captain Phil dies... seriously sobbing here.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm got a nice + opk woopppp here's a pic its lovely ans sunny her again so going to try and get a tan the top one yesterdays the bottom today x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0140.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lisaf

hmm, where is everyone? Lol!

I had a few crazy dreams last night... a few involved the detectives from Law & Order SVU.... one where they got killed, the other where they were trying to catch this gang and the kids they used as bait got kidnapped anyway.
Also had some good chase scenes, lol.

Then part of the dream was that there was a baby store in my town that had a HUGE ladies lounge with their restrooms that was set up for breastfeeding babies. It was known around town as the place to go and practics BFing in public.
Now of course I'm quite sad that such a place does not really exist, lol!


----------



## Rudeollie

Wow it is super quiet isnt it?? Think all us Ukers are enjoying our freaky deaky sunny weather, lol, we have to make the most of it when it arrives!

Lisa - You are the queen of odd dreams girl!

Caz - FAB opk there lady.........now get dtd xxx

Casey - How old is yr sis?? I used to do crazy sh*t like that in mid 20's. I had more energy then than I did in my late teens hahaha Now well..........I had a sleep at 6pm so we could all go on a huge walk before Pearls bedtime. Now Im havin a beer and waiting on a chinese arriving, yummy!!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I can't remember if I post Gunner pics on here...I am having a killer time keeping up with BNB...I guess that is what happens with 3 kids and a newborn. LOL I hope all of you are wll. 

I really have been blessed with a good baby. He sleeps well and BFing is going right along with a few pumps during the day and my nipples aresn't hardly sore anymore. 

So who is next?? Lisa?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello :hi: 

What a lovely weekend in the sunshine!

Caz, nice opk! :dust: fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lucky you Sandi! :hug: Glad things are going well for you.


----------



## lisaf

yep, I'm next Sandi! I dont know how well I'lll be keeping up with bnb once my guy is here!


----------



## laura6914

morning girls. 

Did you UK girls enjoy the sunshine this weekend? Back to dull and miserable here today. :(
Went out and got shae a gorgeous sun hat yesterday from mothercare, he looks so cute in it. 

So what we all up to today? anything nice planned? xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Laura! Hope u Shae and bump are well???

Wasnt the weather lush this weekend??? Its still ncie here so after my work out Im off to garden!

I had to order Pearl a sunhat at the weekend...............It should arrive sometime today.............Just in time for the weather to change hahahaha!


----------



## laura6914

hey ellen, it was LOVELY, i love the sun. Burnt a little on my sholders but its not too bad. 
I had shea out in his stroller in the garden with me, in the shade of course, plastered in sun cream and just in a vest. He loves being outside. I noticed such a difference in him, less moany and board. lol.

Have you taken pearl swimming yet. Im thinking of taking the little man now the weather is picking up. Not sure whether to get him an all in one swim suit or just shorts :shrug:

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well no gym for me now why i have ovulated so chill chill chill now and relax for 2 weeks hope its worked this time my tummy these last few days feels heavy and bloated don't no if it ewt to do with ovulation or what the weather was brill but dull and horrible today x x x


----------



## laura6914

hey caz, thats it hun you put your feet up and relax. 
Fingers crossed for you. How many DPO are you? The heavy feeling sounds like a good sign maybe. 

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

FX for u Caz honey............Like Laura said I reckon that heavy feelin will end up being a good sign!!!!

Awww Laura, I can just picture him sat up in his vest in the garden! Cant wait til Pearl is sitting up! 

Hey whens yr next scan picture due?? Almost 12 weeks now arent you?? Eeeeekk!!!!!!

OMG, forgot to say Pearl slept from 8pm til 8-30 am!!!!!!!!!! Both Paul and I thought we had done the last feed but she never woke up! Needless to say once she did boy did I know it was brekkie time lol!


----------



## laura6914

oh my days Ellen, i wish shae would sleep until half 8. He is up at 7 every morning on the dot. But he lies in his cot talking to himself for half an hour lol. 

Scan is a week on thursday. Im nt overly excited yet, i think im still in denial :rofl:

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Laura Im in denial for u! Hahaha. Its nuts to think that THIS time last yr we were havin scans from you........and now a yr on we will be once again!

Oh Im pretty sure Pearls sleep was a one off event........Will report back tomorrow on that one!

Just had half an hour in the garden then it clouded over and guzzle guts started waa-ing for her lunch! No rest for the wicked........XXX


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls x

Laura- I can't believe you are nearly 12 weeks already! :shock: 

Caz- good luck this month Caz! :dust: xxx

Ellen- morning :hi: Very jealous of your sleep! Ben has gone a little bit backwards sleep wise! He's cut it down to every 2 hours again in the night! :dohh:


----------



## laura6914

I just put my washing out, put the last peg on the last item and then the heavens opened so had to run around and get it all back in. Not happy. 

I know ellen, i said to phil yesterday i have to do the whole 'huge throughout the summer' again. lol.

Hey lou :wave: Oh thats not good that ben isnt sleeping too well again. :(


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

I haven't caught up just wanted to stop in and say hi. been enjoying the gorgeous summer weather. Sammuel has been sleeping terribly so we've both been knackered! 

I'll have a good catch up later... Lots of :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

hey suz, sorry sammuel hasnt been sleeping well. Is it due to the heat?



Just thought i would share this pic of shae from yesterday cause i find it really funny. He is shouting at me whilst playing/eating his toast. Love him. 

xx


----------



## kcw81

hi guys! sounds like you all have been getting some lovely weaher over there lucky! it poured yesterday. 

My sister seems to be enjoying her visit so far.she thinks jimmy and the dog are adorable and she sort of uses my house as a detox holiday where she can just workout and sleep and eat good food and watch movies and not go out until the crack of dawn everynight! she is 28 and is still totally a swinging single but her time here I think is good for some rest. Glad she could come stay the the Casey and Jimmy Relaxation Spa! She took the dog out for me yesterday which is usually DH's job on weekends, so DH on Sunday seemed a bit out of sorts, he didn't really know what to do with himself! so he played video games and watched sports and cracked his first beer at 430pm. ahh well he works hard and deserves the rest right?

Ellen that sounds like a great night for you - no 230am feeding! did you sleep the whole time? bet your boobs were huge! Jimmy slept from 9pm to 6am last night, his best night yet. 

Lou sorry Ben has gone back to the 2 hour deal! hope its just a day or two of that and back to longer increments. 

Laura crazy crazy that you are almost in 2nd tri!!! I am happy for you and excited but I understand your denial for sure!

Suz - sorry you are so knackered, get a nap in today if you can!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well that was summer ukers!! :rofl: 

Suz and Lou sorry your boys ate being pesky! Lou, perhaps Ben was thirsty cos of the heat? 

Ellen, I can't believe Pearls sleep!!! And there I was thinking Lili was doing well with 4 1/2 hours last night!!! :rofl:

We had swimming today and Lili went properly unde the water!! Next week we let go!!


----------



## Rudeollie

lol! Trust me girls Im sure Pearls kip was a one off hahaha!

OMG Jess.............You let go of them?!?!?!? Are they in floats or something??? 

Sorry the boys were disruptive sleepers last night. How much do they kip during the day??

Off for another walk round the lake later on I think. Try recreate Pearls sleeping hahaha


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies!
Good Luck Caz hun this is your month woman!!!!

I don't even know what cd I am on until I post on here, trying not to think too much about it ... just waiting for vacation to start trying again but wow I am enjoying the weather. Yesterday my dd's and I had a lemonade stand and brownies... they are working really hard to save money for their vacation, they are so damn adorable!!!!!!

wow Lili's in the water, that is awesome!

Soo... any of you ladies working after the baby? I know Jess you were working but have you returned? I don't think anyone else is except Lisa.... Cat?

well just wanted to say Hi ladies :)


----------



## kcw81

hi verna! think that is awesome that you don't know the CD, the less you think about it the better! haha lemonade stand! are you kidding me! that is so cute. did you get a pic?


----------



## lisaf

I think I made $7 one weekend with a lemonade stand :haha: You get a lot of traffic if you're stationed near garage sales! ;)

Hey everyone!

Yes, I'm going back to work after the baby. I think someone else did too but I'm blanking.

First day on maternity leave for me. I got up at 7:30 so DH could sleep in and because it just hurts to lie down now (I might have finally figured out that its the weight of my bump so I need to shove an extra pillow under there! But my hips and pelvis pop and crack when I move which sucks).
Then I came out into the living room, fed the dog and cats, then took a 2 hour nap :rofl:
Now I've started to clean up the kitchen a little bit... baby steps here! Hoovered the carpet and hung up a coat rack on the wall so we finally have a place to put our coats!

I think I'm done for the day :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

No, Ellen, they don't have floats or anything... We only let go for a few seconds at the start... Hopefully by the summer she'll be swimming under the water on her own!

Verna, I was due to go back to work at the end of May, but recently extended my leave to the beginning of September! Hoping to win the lottery before then so I don't have to go back! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! Get nesting Lisa! :)


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies
Glad you are taking the relaxed approach Verna, when is the vacation?
Yes I am definitely going back to work after baby but I am taking a 9 month mat leave. I am hoping to work right up until the end if I can

hope everyone else is well, sorry cant read back through everything.

Lisa, I cant believe you are on mat leave now, how exciting!! :happydance: are you happy to be off. I was planning on working until the day before my due date but maybe i will take a week vacation before then :shrug: I had a crazy busy day today and DH spazzed on me for working over 12 hours and being short of breath when I came home :blush:

Oh here is some major inspiration for Verna, Caz and everyone really
my close friend just conceived naturally after the doctors told her they had less than 1% chance of conceiving on their own. They have one child already that was conceived through IVF/ICSI and now they have #2 on the way with no internvention


----------



## lisaf

Huge congrats to your friend Cat!!!

I'm SO glad I'm on leave. There are so many things to do around the house and I was just already mentally checked out and bored there. My feet didn't swell at all today which was amazingly nice! I'm not bored at all yet. Also getting to nap when I'm tired has been wonderful too. I've been exhausted lately... probably not sleeping well with the pelvic pain.


----------



## Britt11

ahh feel better Lisa :hugs:
thats great about the no swelling, I have major swelling in my feet today after work but I got my GD test over a week ago with the urine tests ect...and no call back so I guess I am good which is awesome.
enjoy the rest before baby comes
I see my doctor on Thursday, looking forward to it.


----------



## cranberry987

Morning

I just got a bfp :o then another!

2nd clomid cycle, was convinced I hadn't ov'd. Been tying to lure AF out last few days and had mild AF cramps since fri. Teeny bit of spotting yday but nothing since first wipe. Going to call the drs at 8am and get them to take my bloods. Preg test and progesterone I think is all I need? If they won't do prog I'll get it done privately with my Fs and I'm sure they can do it today

I can't sleep now. Due date will be dec 15th if bean sticks. Please stick.


----------



## lisaf

congrats cranberry!!!! :) I'm so excited for you! And good for you on insisting they check progesterone too! :hugs: Best of luck on the tests!


----------



## laura6914

moring all, 

suz and lou did the boys sleep any better last night? Shae only drank 3 oz of his 4pm and 7pm bottle so he wok super early at 6am this morning. Im shattered, not used to getting up this early but suppose with another on the way im going to have to adjust again. lol. 

Cranberry, huge congrates on your BFP and welcome to the clomide grads thread. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats and welcome Cranberry!! :happydance: I hope your doctor is helpful :hugs:

Morning girls :hi: Ben went to bed at 22:00 last night! :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

Well I wimped out lol. She didnt even want to do a preg test which surprised me :o so I didnt push for progesterone, maybe im worrying too much. Im being referred to the OB at the hosptial as it was a clomid cycle and Im diabetic. I found out that theres an early preg clinic that has drop in sessions and you can go from 5 weeks (thursday) so I think ill go at some point if others drag their feet.

Have an appt with my normal dr on Friday, had booked it because the clomid was getting me down and i wanted to go back on anti depressants, can use the appt for something completely different now!


----------



## babyloulou

Doctors don't tend to be interested until you're 12 weeks Cranberry. Have you spoken to your actual FS? Mine arranged blood tests and an early scan at 9 weeks x


----------



## cranberry987

My FS secretary said I should have a scan at 6-7 weeks, Im going to wait and see what the Specialist OB says - should be this week that they get back to me. If they say 12 weeks then Ill go to private FS, would like to save the money if i can. Will talk to GP about prog suppliements on Friday, cant hurt can it.


----------



## babyloulou

Have you had bad progesterone levels in the past? Have you stopped spotting? Definitely push for an early scan x


----------



## cranberry987

No, never had any bfp in the last, been low progesterone as I wasnt ovulating but dont think its connected. Had a tiny bit of brown watery spotting yday but nothing since, dont even think its anything worth worrying about. I will still want a 6/7 week scan either way as Ill go nuts waiting for 10/12 weeks.


----------



## babyloulou

I don't think you need progesterone by the sounds of it. My FS didn't even test for that my BFP cycle. I think they only will if you've had progesterone issues in the past. If you had issues I think you'd still be spotting so don't worry about that. 

Most FS's do offer an early scan- and if the secretary has suggested that's the normal procedure for your FS than i'm sure you'll get one. If not then viability scans are about £80 if you really can't wait. The beginning bit is definitely the worst bit!!! All the waiting is horrendous!! Xxxx


----------



## laura6914

Hey lou, YEY on the 22:00 bedtime. What time does he normally go down?

Cranberry the spotting sounds like nothing to worry about. When you see your GP they will book you in with the MV for about 9 weeks. Hopefully your FS can arrange an early scan for you. 

Shae is having another nap so im runing around gettng things done before he wakes as i need to go shop for baby milk and i might treat myself to a bag of chips from the chippy. Yummy :)

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Laura- he has been fighting sleep until about midnight! He's a little bugger! :haha:


----------



## laura6914

bloody hell, i bet your shattered. What time does he wake up?

Shae used to be like that though. We would give him his last feed about 9ish and he would be falling to sleep on the bottle he was that tired but as soon as you put him in his cot he would scream blue murder for 2 hours. He grew out of it though. 
I just refused to pick him up. I wouldn't leave him to cry i would soothe him by stroking his head and shushing him until he calmed down and dozed off. 

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls! Congrats to Cats buddy and Cranberry!

Lou, great news on Bens sleep last night. Hope it continues and u can get some rest xx

Laura - GREAT(!) Now I NEED chippy chips hahaha My pittas are not going to get rid of a chippy craving lol!

Well Pearl did 8pm til 7am....but so didnt want to wake up so fell asleep after her breakfast bottle at 7.45 and didnt wake til 9.30! Little bugger tho cos I couldnt get back to sleep so ended up exercising!


----------



## babyloulou

You can't beat chips IN pitta bread Ellen! Have both! :lol:

That's some mega sleeping Pearl is doing? Does she not wake for a feed?

Laura- Ben is still up every 2 hours for a feed! :dohh: We got up at 9:30


----------



## Rudeollie

No Lou she doesnt...........We trialed her last week by knocking the dream feed at 12 out cos I was so tired staying up for it, and she's just not bothered about feeding at night anymore......Its unbelievable!

She has 4oz bottle at 8 and is out....It was til 5 but has now become 8ish!

Hmmm chippy pittas hey?? NowIve got a hankering for the left over sausages in a pitta............hmmm what will it be?!?!?! lol! x


----------



## babyloulou

I can't believe you're saying you were tired for the midnight feed!! :rofl: Ben is only just usually settling by then - then it's every two hours for the rest of the night! :rofl: Swap ya!! X


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha I was only tired for that feed last week cos I mustve been fighting a bug or something! Hahaha I couldnt keep my eyes open past ten.

How often does he sleep during the day Lou? Does he get a bath on a night?? x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes he has a bath- he loves it while hes in it but goes mad when he's taken out- he hates being cold and wet. He has started sleeping better in the day but still only on my chest- he won't sleep independently in the day at all!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Ah so trying to keep him up more during the day isnt going to help is it?? If hes only started sleeping better during the day now and before it didnt make a difference to night time................

Pearl sleeps a lot less during the day now. Only an hr at a time 5x a day I reckon.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god!! Ben doesn't sleep that much!! He has about 4 half an hour naps on me! I thought that was good! :rofl: God my baby never sleeps! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh man!!!!!!!!!! Im gonna stop talking now hahaha Im trying to make things better but its just makiin it worse isnt it? LMAO!


----------



## laura6914

you 2 make me laugh.

Shae only sleeps for about 2 hours during the day but he is a lot older. 

I had a chip butty with curry sauce from the chippy. And now i could eat chips in pitta bread cause of you ellen. lol.

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Go and get it Laura! You're allowed to be fat and greedy when you're pregnant! :lol:

Ellen- yes I think you should just stop telling me things!! :haha: I just have to keep reminding myself that Ben is a month younger still! (don't you dare now tell me Pearl was sleeping through a month ago too! :haha: )


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Laura - get a chip pitta down your preggers neck hahahaha!

Hahaha No Lou Pearl wasnt a month ago....she was down for 7-7.30 then dream fed between 11/12, then would wake between 3-5. A kinda structured pattern I guess.

Shes out of sorts today tho so Im thinking this fab sleep is just from her being a little unwell maybe?? Shes just not herself at certain times of the day hmmmmm!


----------



## laura6914

oh i wish i could lou but shae has decided he is going to turn into a little shit. Have is tired, i can see it in his eyes, but he dont want to lie on the sofa, dont want to go in his cot, dont want to play. And right now he is upstairs shouting me. Oh the fun of motherhood, and i have it all to do all over agin. 

x


----------



## laura6914

can one of you pop and get me one pretty pretty please[-o&lt;


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all weather sunny her but not warm went for a nice walk with the oh my son and my niece's son they were on the bikes we had the dogs walked up to the dam was nice going to put tea on now i am starving x x x


----------



## babyloulou

You'd only end up feeling sick if you had more chips Laura- so Shae is actually doing you a favour! :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## laura6914

lol lou, yeah he was if you look at it that way :rofl: He still hasnt gone to sleep so im sitting him up with all his toys to try and tire him out a little bit more. He is such a good boy, but my god when he is tired he is the devil in disguise. 

Sounds like you have had a lovely day caz. HAve some chips in pitta bread :thumbup:

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's always ratty Laura!! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

did you find out if he had reflux lou, or has it settled down now. 

YEY i think he has finally gone to sleep. :yipee:


----------



## babyloulou

It seems to have settled down now Laura. Every now and again he'll have an uncomfortable evening and he'll heave and bring up acid into his throat. He's usually fine after I give him a Gaviscon though.

I have heard a lot of people say that when there has been a traumatic birth and particularly a Neonatal stay that the babies can be very unsettled for the first couple of months- so I'm just assuming it's a bit of that to be honest. He wasn't held at all hardly for the first week of his life and was stuck in an incubator by himself- enough to make any baby clingy I think! He also had a painful head, a chest infection and a broken collar bone so he had a rough start!!


----------



## laura6914

a very very rough start hun. 
Did you ever post a birth story? I know there were a few problems, i checked on here for updates everyday, but dont really understand what happened and what you went through. 
At least he is improving bless his cotton socks. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

No I never did one. It wouldn't be a pleasant afternoon tea-break read! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

:rofl: bless you. 

Well im going to be huge by the end of this pregnancy. Phil just called and asked whats for tea tonight (i always have his tea ready on the table when he walks in from work) i told him i really cant be arsed to cook so.......

He is getting a Macdonalds on the way home for us. They make me feel soooooo sick in this pregnancy but i just cant resist. :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

You're such a good housewife and mother Laura! :lol: I haven't cooked once since Ben was born! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

oh lou, im so jealous. I wish i didnt have to cook. *stamps feet*
The only reason i do is to prevent an ear and head ache. lol. 

Just put Shaes wedges in the oven. It will be the first time he has tried them so will will see how he gets on.


----------



## babyloulou

Potato wedges? Not chilli ones I hope! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: I feel so bad I STILL havent caught up, been reading but I was going to sit at the computer and reply to everyone. 

Except Ellen. I can't talk to you while you're getting SOOOOOOOO much sleep and sammuel is up every 1.5 hours!! :rofl: :rofl: only kidding Hun - good for pearly! Just beware of the 16 week sleep regression, don't get too used to those long nights :haha: 

Lou I'm guessing Ben still isn't sleeping either? I'm soooo knackered! Up every 1.5 hours. Had to feed him back to sleep every time. Don't know what the hell is going on with him! :( 
I've just had a sleep for a couple of hours while Danny took sammuel out to his grandads (who's 92) so that was nice! 

I hope everyone is ok? Did I miss anything good? I am going to do lots of work tomorrow (I hope) so I'll prob come on and catch up :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah Suz I'm the same here- Ben is up every two hours at the moment! I can't catch up another time either as he's stopped taking bottles again so OH can't do anything! :-(


----------



## cranberry987

I have to say youre terrifying me! I put so much effort into ttc I never even thought about this part ><


----------



## babyloulou

Its totally worth it Cranberry! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep its TOTALLY worth it Cranberry.............Even at stupid o clock in the morning, when that baby looks right into your eyes it makes your heart skip a beat and your soul cry!

Sometimes I look at Pearl and my eyes just water. Sometimes I kiss her and dribble from cuteness hahaha Sounds mad but its true!!!!!!!

Suz, missed you honey xx Glad u got some peace while danny had Sammuel xx And Im expecting a rude awakening any day now so let me revel in it hahaha God imagine, 16 weeks.......3 jabs and then BAM! Nightmare baby hahaha x


----------



## cranberry987

Oh yeah! Im sure :) Just realising how much I have to learn. Was just looking at knitting patterns and was like...hmm, what do babies wear...


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god knitting! Nah just buy clothes- it's easier!! :haha:


----------



## laura6914

well girls shae had 2 out of the 4 potatoe wedges i made him. (i ate 2 as well) He didnt seem to impressed to be honest. He had a carrot stick and only 2oz of his bottle. For some reason the passed two nights he hasnt been taking his full 7 oz, im getting slightly worried. 

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hmmm could he be cutting some more teeth Laura?? I know they tend to get feed fussy before that............See how he goes on tomorrow and if its the same give yr health visitor a buzz. 

Pearls just shouting away at me trying to tell me something but no idea what it is!!! Poor ducky! 

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand again, now I NEED potatoe wedges! I must have been too good cutting out the carbs recently and now my body NEEDS spuds hahaha x


----------



## cranberry987

has anyone tried baby signs with theirs? im a sign lang interpreter and think Ill use it with mine. Helps them when they want something but cant vocalise it, usually 'food' or 'more'.


----------



## laura6914

i think thats a really good thing to teach your child anyway cranberry, i very usefull skill for later on in life. I think its a great idea. 

I never thought of that Ellen :dohh: Its only his last 2 feeds of the dy he is getting fussy with though. Maybe now he is trying solids he is getting full :shrug: Oh i feel so useless and clueless at times. 

Trust me the wedges werent that great, no salt cause babies cant have it. But..... i ate them anyway. :haha:

xx


----------



## babyloulou

If he's eating well the rest of the day Laura and still getting wet and dirty nappies then I wouldn't worry. Two wedges of potato would probably fill a baby up to be fair x 

Cranberry- the sign language thing is a great idea. I'd definitely do it if I knew how x


----------



## lisaf

cranberry - The only reason I won't go knitting clothes for my kid is that I expect I'll guess the size so wrong that he won't get to wear any of it :haha: Its warm here most of the year too so he'd be too hot in knitted wear.

you have PLENTY of time to learn all the stuff you need to! :)

I had planned on trying baby signing, but now I'm getting lazy about learning it :haha:
I took a couple sign language courses in high school and loved it but they stopped offering the course. I still remember how over-joyed this one woman was when I was a clerk at a drug store and I was able to sign with her and help her find what she needed :cry: Of course all I remember now is the alphabet, a few things like 'want', 'tossing and turning', 'world', 'thank you', 'boy', and of course the sign for 'coke' (it was just too funny to forget). Of course this is American sign language, I think you guys have a different version over there.


----------



## Onelildream

HI LADIES!

Had a party last night and was so tired I slept in until 9:45. ahhhh....so nice.

Cranberry-welcome. What is your name? or do you prefer just going by your sn? I did sign with my 2 kids. It's esp a lifesaver with little boys. I have a boy and a girl. Boy are just a LOT slower to speak, so it's nice to know what they are thinking and what they want if they are upset. Ya know? We bought about 5 board books that show pictures of things and the corresponding sign. My son is 2 and still loves the books. We used sign all the time for things like please, thank you, milk, drink, water, sleep, etc. VERY VERY crucial, I think. The kids also loved animal signs when we were out for walks, nature signs, like tree, sun, moon, stars, and signs for things they saw often like lights, cup, etc. I think everyone should at least learn the basics and practice them with their kids....less melt downs/crying...and more of a happy baby!


----------



## Onelildream

2 weeks until I'm considered "full term" Woot. I'm anxious to see when he comes!


----------



## cranberry987

I'm Helen :) hello!

We use British sl here but baby signs are quite similar worldwide I think, bit different from proper sl. My hubby doesn't know any sl and I wouldn't want to exclude him so if we both used normal baby sign we'd be more equal. Might start him off learning it. 

Have a bit of a headache today, been doing screen work all day (mostly bnb!) so no knitting tonight but im gonna crack on soon. Babies are tiny so their clothes can't take long!


----------



## Onelildream

;) fun! I'm Chellie (pronounced Shell-E)

Hubs was a bit intimidated when we started sign, but I made sure we just browsed the books every night very quickly and did them once together. Super easy and we got the hang of it in no time!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies :hi:

Congrats Helen! And welcome! :hugs:

We've just signed up for tinytalk course which is a sing and sign with baby course! I hope there are a lot of fists involved as Lili seems to have a clenched fist 90% of the time!! :rofl:

Suz, what do you do nappy wise at night? The last 2 nights Lil has soaked through and I think she'd sleep longer if she didn't get so wet... A friend of mine uses disposables at night, but I'm not enamoured with that idea!

I went out to lunch with some mummy friends I met at baby massage. It was really lovely. :)


----------



## lisaf

Jess - I've read that you can double the absorbant pads in the cloth diapers at night (assuming you have pocket-style)


----------



## SBB

Jess do you have any boosters you can use with your nappies? 

Sammuel is a super pee-er, and I am yet to find something that really works at night. So we use a disposable :( but I am working on finding something else that works! 
I would get some boosters if you don't have any. 

Otherwise you can use bamboo nappies and a wrap. I am going to be selling my bamboo little nappies if you want to try one I can post you one if you like. I havent even ever used them I just prewashed them. You need a wrap with them. 

Helen congratulations on your bfp!! I'd like to know more about baby signing. When do you start? Does it prevent them learning to speak as early? 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-From what I've read it really helps them communicate quicker and when ready to talk they speak and sign the same word. From my experience, my DD spoke a lot sooner than other babies through sign and once she said the words she ditched the signing. My son did both the sign and the spoke the word. We started at 3 months old. Every time we signed to the baby, we also said the word and showed a picture or the end result, like showed the bottle and said drink milk and signed drink and milk at the same time, then gave it to the baby.


----------



## SBB

Thanks chell... So do I buy a book to learn it and show pics? X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I have boosters, but am still using the teenyfit nappies... I have the size 1 bamboozles, so may try those on her... Thanks girls! X


----------



## SBB

I'd pop a booster in the teenyfit for now if her bamboozles don't fit yet x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I already have one booster in there... Maybe I can put 2 in... So much to consider and work out!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah, Suz-these are the books we bought....

https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Signs-M...K4U6/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1302639853&sr=8-6

Super self explanatory. Baby sees a pic of milk and the sign.... then we use the sign and word when we offer the milk. Worked wonders for my kids. But you have to be consistent. :)


----------



## SBB

Thanks chell! 

Yes Jess add another booster. I have 4 huge bamboo boosters in sammuels and he still outpees it :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: wowza, Suz. You got a massive pee-er there!


----------



## SBB

I know!!! If he EVER sleeps through the night I'm hoping as he's not feeding he won't pee so much! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol, I see lots of rubber sheets in your future Suz!! ;)


----------



## Onelildream

Speaking of rubber sheets....I was thinking I should bust one out for myself....just incase my water breaks or....heaven forbid, I pee my pants! Totally sneezed and peed a couple days ago. Anyone else put down a protector before the impending dooms day?!


----------



## SBB

Lol I didn't but cos sammuel sleeps next to me I have one now :rofl: 

I found it made me really hot so have removed to see if that helps, then I may get a breathable one! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Ah, yes, you're right! I remember my DD's bed was always so much hotter when we were potty training her...it was those lousy sheets!


----------



## Onelildream

ahhh, well only 1/10 actually have their water break, so I'll pray I'm one of the 9/10 that won't need it!
Now peeing my pants....that might be an entirely different statistic! :rofl:

Hey, ladies, I got a great Cinnamon roll recipe. We made them last night for our party....just bc I was typing it up, if you are interested, here it is....

CINNAMON ROLLS

375 degrees

2 T yeast
2 T sugar
2 c warm water
2 t salt
1/2 c oil
2 eggs
5 c flour

Combine yeast and warm water in large mixing bowl. Mix until dissolved. Add sugar. Let sit until foam/mushroom forms. Add salt, oil, eggs. Mix. 
Add flour 1 c at a time. Mix.
Add a few dustings of flour, if needed, until dough is no longer sticky.
Roll out to a rectangle. About 1/2 inch thick.
Melt about 3/4 cube butter and spread evenly on dough. Sprinkle with 1/2 a bag of brown sugar. Sprinkle Cinnamon over dough (to your liking) {may be omitted}
Roll up in a tight roll, leaving the longest length.
Slice about 1-1 1/2" thick, or bigger, if you desire.
Put on lightly butter-greased pan.
Bake 20-25 minutes.

Frosting
4 cups powdered sugar
1/2 c soft or melted butter
1 t vanilla
3 T milk
Add ingredients. Mix/whip well.
Add milk by the T full until you've reached the desired consistency

YUMMY!


----------



## SBB

Yep peeing your pants is surely most likely on your 3rd baby!!! :rofl:

Mmmm I wish I had the time/energy to make something yummy like that! Can you make them and send them over?! :haha:

Any UK girls Watch the BBC3 programme is breast best? 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-kQ1H_FZ1vPk/TaPCKSsrQ0I/AAAAAAAAAU8/wMuK6DhR7I0/s1600/funny.jpg
funny funny stuff


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo they sound nice Chell! Post me some... Xx

Suz- no I didn't watch it but theres a big discussion about it over on the BF section that i read some of. They're all not loving the "negative about breastfeeding presenter" much!! :haha: Did you watch it? X


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! :rofl: Chell that's brilliant! :lol:


----------



## lisaf

That is awesome Chell!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- finally, you're a watermelon! ;) not too long! You're "full term" now!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Gals!

Lou Im watching it this afternoon............I was asked to take part cos its that woman who did the programme my friend was on. Im not one for tv and getting my titties out so said no hahaha!

Im pretty certain some people are TOO bf'ing is best and dont like to hear anything else...........I mean yeah sure I BF but its through a bottle and some arent happy even with that saying the bond isnt there........BULL, my daughter and I have an unbreakable bond......AT least til shes 14 and I start having to say no hahahaha!

Chell, I didnt have rubber sheet but used some of those pamper change pads. Much cheaper and cooler and then can be used once bubs arrives when u are out and about! 

Pearls sunhat just arrived but shes sleeping so cant try it on. Shes got the sniffles so was up last night tres grumps and woke at 8 this morning feel so sad for herself! Gave her some calpol and shes back asleep x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh yeah,,,,, got up in the middle of the night for a drink and slipped down the stairs and have sprained my wrist when I went to grab the banister. Hurts like a mother fluffer and am severly disabled today doh! Kind hard to pick up at stone heavy baby with yr left hand only hahaha


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm the weather her is crap so going to pain the kitchen today and then chill x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Caz, are you painting? Careful of the fumes! I think you should just chill... just in case! :) :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Chell that link is brilliant! :haha: 

I did watch the programme. I think it was more about cherry on a mission to justify her own choice rather than show an unbiased view! I think they made it seem like most people find it very painful, and also that mastitis means the end of BF. I think it was a bit disappointing that they didn't outline pumping and bottle feeding as am alternative to FF. I'm sure lots more people would do it if they realised how easy it is and that you and baby get the same benefits but you don't need to wap one out! I don't think the nhs DVD shows that at all either. They just show some woman expressing by hand and thats off-putting because it takes so long!
But overall it wasn't as negative as I thought it would be. But I don't think it will have encouraged anyone on the fence to BF. 
I do believe that BF gives you a bond with your baby, BUT I do think that you can get a different bond of the same intensity by bottle feeding. Does that make sense? And certainly FF babies aren't loved any less - that's just silly! 

Also, I LOVED the fact that the real career woman from the pregnancy programme who was absolutely against BF and said no way in a million years would she do it, actually ended up BF for 11 months! And was pregnant again! 

Caz have a nice day painting! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

Peach Blossom said:


> Hey Caz, are you painting? Careful of the fumes! I think you should just chill... just in case! :) :hugs: xx

it dosnt have a smell to it hun so think im ok hun x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi: 

I'm off out with a mummy friend today. Shopping and Frankie and Bennys! Xx


----------



## SBB

have fun lou! I need something from Ikea and my store doesn't have it and aren't getting it :cry: I need to go to Edmonton to get it... Boohoo! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I just discovered that Amazon have Ikea stuff on there... perhaps try there? What is it you need? I live 15 mins from Edmonton so could go and get it for you and send it on... xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Holy moly...........Amazon and Ikea. Fab! Loving that......seen as their delivery charges are extortionate!

Hope u have a nice time out with yr friend Lou.

Pearl and I have just had a nice sleep after our night of poorlie x


----------



## SBB

Thanks Jess that's so sweet of you, unfortunately though it's big! Need 3 or 4 of these to complete our garden sofa https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/70147715

Awesome they do some Ikea stuff on amazon now!! 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

Lisa congrats on being a watermelon and being full term! :happydance:
not long for you Chell.

I have a little wiggle worm in me today lol
I think she might have turned herself back to head down, will find out tomorrow at my docs apt hopefully

hello everyone
Lou- have a fabulous mommy play date


----------



## Smile4me

Good morning ladies,
Sooooo who's next, still haven't seen Gunner :(

I love IKEA, we need one in Missouri, I had a business trip yesterday and it was so nice to travel but I'm exhausted today with working out and not getting enough sleep.

Havent had a chance to really catch up but I did see the recipe for the sweat treat... Thanks Chel, it sounds devine.

Hope everyone is doing well!

I had a weird thing happen today... today is cd11 we dtd on cd9 but red blood today and spotting?? wth...


----------



## babyloulou

Ovulation spotting maybe Verna?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah possibly its that Verna???

Ukers check out boots for some great 3 for 2 baby toys etc....I just got this. I couldnt resist getting Pearl something to remind her of her Aunt Casey hahaha (JK Casey!! xxx)

https://www.boots.com/en/Infantino-Casey-The-Cow_1159687/


----------



## babyloulou

He's brill Ellen!! I'm gonna buy him too!! :thumbup: I've been to Boots today to look at the 3 for 2 but they hrdly had anything left. So decided to come home and do it online! I need nappies, wipes, breastpads- and now toys! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

awwww the cow is out of stock! :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Och I mustve got the last one Lou........Have a look back in a few mins cos as I was working through all the toys stuff kept saying sold out then tens mins later it was back on.

I got a stretch play gym for the car seat too and a pressi for SIL's baby.......all a tenner each so its a fab saving! And free delivery to the local shop!


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Watching OBEM from last night, had a bit of a cry at the IVF womans hubby :) Aw, Im quite weepy atm hehe

Remember watching this last week and being like 'omg that womans been ttc 5 years, thatll be me'. Even if this one doesnt work out Im fricking pregnant (!) so I can be again.


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen-How's your wrist feeling? OUCH!

Verna-that sounds like a good sign. :)

Suz-OMGosh, I'm in love with those patio chairs! I need something outside, but we have this half fence and our stupid neighbor lets his dog do his business all over OUR YARD! Butthole. Hubs doesn't want to pay for a full fence on a rental, go figure, but we were thinking of getting some planters and water drums to block him out...then the kids could play; poop-free. :)
Oh, and we're going to IKEA on Monday! yay! We're getting some new dressers!!! ...and will prob fill up the cart too....on accident

Cat- I love the wiggle days. Connor seems to be moving all of the time. I NEVER have to worry about him bc he's so active! I cannot believe he'll prob be here in less than a month!

Lou-toyshopping is sooooo fun! Hubs hates when I bring home more andthinks the kids don't need a single thing more, but I have to remind him that I want to play with them some times more than the kids. haha. totally justified.

Hello to all the rest!!! hugs!

Oh, DS has decided to potty train himself. What?! I WAS going to wait until after Connor was here, but he is doing so well on his own. he decided to do it a few weeks ago and has even graduated to pooping too. Haha. Funny I'm so proud! He is too. We dance together after each successful time! I'm sure he'll be in little superhero undies soon! So cute, that little boy!


----------



## SBB

Hope it's ov spotting verna! Maybe you :sex: a bit too enthusiastically?! 

Aw chell that's so cute he's trained himself! Totally get some pots to stop your neighbours dog - that's gross! Ikea do some tall pots I'm sure... 

Helen I can't watch OBEM any more - see if you can still watch it near the end of your pregnancy!! :lol:

Ellen I might check out the boots deals tomorrow. Seems all we do is spend money right now :dohh:

We bought sammuel a jumperoo today - he loved it! Brilliant :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- what a clever little boy!! :thumbup:

Suz- I can't wait to get Ben a Jumperoo!! Take a piccy of Sammuel in it for us all to see......

Ellen- I've now just spent over 100 quid on Boots.com!! I'm blaming you!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I'll take a pic tomorrow lou! 

Glad I'm not the only one spending too much :haha: 

Right I'm off to sleep, night girls :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben won't go to sleep tonight at all!! :-( He's had a bath, feed and is just talking to himself, gurgling and crying intermittently!! He just seems wide awake!! :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz is the jumperoo instead your door bouncer? I don't know whether to get one or not... We're running out of space!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, when Lili does that I put her in the co sleeper and turn her light projector on so she's got something to look at and then I go to sleep and she does eventually!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

He hasn't fed properly either though. He's been messing around on feeding all day today and hasn't taken a full feed all day really. He's only had one poo and one wet nappy. I'm going to take him to the docs tomorrow if he still hasn't fed properly by then- it's not like him at all! :shrug: He's not screaming on the boob or arching like he dis with reflux or anything- he's just pulling off disinterested and then whining! :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

Someone stopped by our house yesterday who is a friend of a friend.. as we were chatting she said 'oh, you're the one who just had a baby, right?' :dohh: Yeah, apparently I don't look THAT pregnant still :haha:


----------



## Britt11

hello everyone
Chell- OMG I cant believe he potty trained himself. Yeah to having your baby in about a month :happydance: I cant believe the time is almost here, I cant wait to have her now. I have already gained 25 pounds :wacko: I always said I wouldnt be one of those piggy preggo women that eat everything, lol so much for that!

Lisa- wtf?? how could they think you already had your baby. I am so huge everyone comments on it and I have 2.5 months left :dohh: I have been asked a couple of times if i am having twins

here is a couple of bump pics at 28w3d and the black tank top IS slimming I had one with my bare stomach but it was too big and white ha ha
 



Attached Files:







black-tank-2RS.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1









black-tank-1RS.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lisaf

I think its because of my body frame... I truly am big-boned (I'm also fat though, lol). so I just don't have that petite frame with a basketball in front look like most women do, lol!

I guess the woman should get points for realizing that your body isn't totally back to normal after birth. I was helping carry a few items to her car so maybe she figured I wouldn't be doing that if I was still pregnant? Though I don't think she had any real thought behind what she said :haha:
combine that with all the waitresses who keep pushing alcohol at me and I KNOW its not all in my head, lol!!!


----------



## SBB

Jess we've got the door bouncer AND the jumperoo! He likes both. We are totally running out of space :dohh: going to have to sell the stuff he doesn't use, or put it in the loft... 
The jumperoo is a lot more interactive, rather than just bouncing.

Lisa that's funny! 

Lovely bump cat! It's just all bump your weight gain by the looks of it? I gained over 35lbs by the end and it was mostly all bump...

Lou how was Ben last night? Did he feed properly in the end? 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm ffs has put my o as cd17 so i am 3dpo wooppp carnt wait to test cat love the bump pic hun x x x x


----------



## SBB

Yay caz! I hope you'll be getting a lovely bfp in a week or so! 

Heres sammuel in his jumperoo, plus another pic I just like :) 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/fe9e610a.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/bf23cac0.jpg

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

They are super cute shots Suz! Hes so chunky and sturdy isnt he? Lovely!

Sorry for influencing you Lou with boots.............I just bought a load of shorts and tops from H&M online cos had a £5 off code. Went onto to spend £60! Oooops!

Just about to attempt to iron with my knackered hand. If I cant do one piece without wincing then Im leaving it! X


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! 

I NEVER iron Ellen! In fact we bought a new ironing board when we moved in here and it's still in the wrapper! :rofl:

Suz- those pictures are gorgeous! I can't believe how big the jumperoo is!! It's almost the size of a settee chair!! :shock: I don't know where we would fit that!!!? Is it worth it? Does he love it? X

Cat- you are definitely all bump! Lovely picture x

Good luck Caz!! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

aw suz hes lovely hun awww x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

The jumperoo looks fab... and Sammuel looks so cute and happy in there! :) 

Lil's Tummy btime mat arrive today... its the lamaze one with a spinning thing on that they lie on... needless to say, she's too small for it and can't reach the ground with her arms and feet!! :rofl: Oh and she hates it!! :dohh:


----------



## laura6914

Afternoon all, 

Suz love the pics. :thumbup: Your litte man is soooooo cute. I do like the jumperoos a lot but think you can get other activity stations that are just as good for half the price. Im a tight wad :blush:

Cat, thats a lovely bump. Ill have one of those again soon :yipee:

Caz good luck for testing hun. 

Ellen, what you done to your hand? 

And lou, i dont iron either. Apart from ironing phils uniform its banned in my house :rofl:

Well im not happy today. Shae is teething badly. Had to get up a few times in the night to give him his dummy. During the day he is tired but wont sleep, is soooo unsettled and irritable. He dont want cuddles, dont want to play, dont want to do anything other than grizzle and cry so....... i have put him in his cot at let him CIO for 5 minutes and it sounds as if he may actually be nodding off :yipee:

xx


----------



## Britt11

ahh thanks for the lovely comments about the bump pics :hugs: I think random people should stop asking me if I am having twins though :rofl:
I think I will gain about 35 pounds too by the end (hopefully not much more) I do have a healthy appetite but I dont think I am out of control. I remember Suz you were all bump so that makes me feel good. Also all of you ladies lost your weight so quickly, I am hoping to follow suit :thumbup:
Suz- Sammuel is so fricken cute in those pics, he really looks like a happy little boy. I cant believe how big he has gotten, he looks like he is enjoying his Jumperoo

Caz- I think your excitement for this cycle is a great sign, hoping for a bfp in a week :thumbup:

Laura- OMG I cant believe you are over 11 weeks, where has the time gone?? How are you feeling? are you showing at all yet? Hope Shea is feeling better soon and gets some rest

Jess- I chuckled about your comments about little Lilli being too small for her tummy time mat...ahhh she is so precious

Hello Ellen, Lou and Lisa hope you are doing well.
I am a squash today!! yeah!! finally after 3 weeks of being an eggplant
:hugs:


----------



## laura6914

Hey hun i know time is going so fast.
I have my scan on thursday but im dreading it. The passed two times i have got the doppler out i havent been able to find the heartbeat. :(
YEY on being a squash. :dance:


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning/Afternoon
Love the pics Cat
OMG Suz he is soooooo adorable!!!!

good luck Caz,,,, I wasnt sure what cd i was on until i posted on here, not doing any OPK's just dtd with dh when the time is right... ;)

33 more days til Cancun ladies :) WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## kcw81

hi ladies! just stopping in for a sec to say hi, been really busy with my sister here and not able to get online. it is nice having her here but a bit challenging for me as I feel that I an neglecting her since I am so busy doing the baby routine and trying to get stuff done - but I think she understands. She is definitely not a "baby person" that wants to hold your baby all day long, so she is sort of more here to visit with me and play with the dog and relax. its funny, I was the same way as her, not a baby person that coos and maws all over babies but when now I do it to my own guy!

hope all is well with you all, what is the scoop, have I missed anything? suz that is a great pic of sam in the jumperoo, he is so good at lifting his head!! I dont think jimmy could do jumperoo yet. Verna so lucky you are going to cancun!!


----------



## caz & bob

smile hope you get a bfp this month then hun x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Hi all! 
Verna- I think that puts u going to cancun on my due date! Lol.

Caz-fxed

Suz- what a cutie!

Cat- loved the pics!

Ok, I'm going to the store with my kids to get some donuts and chocolate milk. We're all still in pjs. Haha.


----------



## Rudeollie

Can I come too Chell pleeeeeeeeeeeeease!!!!! Wish u were my mum hahaha!

Verna, how exciting! Cancun! Hope its full of lots of nooky and a bfp! xxx

Laura - Dont be worrying over the doppler. I know uve heard the HB before but its still v early to do so and beany will be hiding all the time xxx Sorry for Shae's teething, what a mare!

CAsey - Pearl would look like a wobbly head in a jumperoo. She is a typical weak girl hahaha She just cant possibly move yet cos shes a "weak girl" and weighs a tonne hehehehe

My friends in hospital as we speak............she had her 3rd induction gel at lunch time and is getting stronger cramps! Sophia should be here by the morning I reckon. Hope so anyhoo hahaha


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls....had a wild weekend...OH broke his ankle on the jetski. We were in the hospital for a few days... hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Rudeollie

Bloody hell Margaret! Ouch! Hope he is feelin ok now...........Poor thing!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh no Marg, your poor OH... hope he's ok. 

Laura, try not to worry too much. Big :hugs: xxx

Well, I'm going to go and phone some childminders to arrange interviews! The idea of leaving my little girl with a stranger kills me... I think I'll be a mess the first time that happens! :cry:


----------



## kcw81

That will be tough jess to leave your girl but you will be putting her in good hands, experts who have cared for hundreds of babies and she will probably enjoy getting to know new people!!

Ellen sounds like your friend is having quite the induction marathon. I take it she is on some type of painkillers by now so hope it ain't too bad for her. hope she gets that baby out soon!

sorry about your oh marg! owwie! how long to heal that?


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Margaret I hope he's ok :( At least he has a lovely wife to take care of him.

Chel what is your due date hun? It puts me right at the date I conceived the angel baby so maybe its a good sign :)

awww Casey that sounds lovely just relaxing with your sister 

Oh Jess hun it is extremely hard but follow your gut instinct with a nanny if you feel there is the slightest issue, don't go with her... do an extensive background check and count your diapers,,,, I'm serious, I had an issue with many sitters, its not an easy task to pick the right one but interview the current moms/dads that she tends to... they are the best people to interview and get information out of :) Just a suggestion and Good Luck sweetie!

Hi everyone else... :) big hugs and kisses to the wee ones!


----------



## Britt11

hey Verna- omg I am SOOOOO jealous of your trip, I really need a beach vacation right now!! Have fun

Casey- hope you are having a nice time with your sister

Laura- my cousin gave me her doppler (or it might not even be a doppler) and I have never been able to pick up my LO, I gave up and realized it was a hinderence than a help. I am excited for your scan, I know it will be a great update!!

Jess- I feel the same way, I have to hire a care giver when Kitten is 9 months old and I am already dreading it...and she is not even here yet!!

Margaret- thats lousy about your DH, omg that must have hurt, hope for a speedy recovery

okay must work now
:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

hi cat ! damn right you need a beach visit! 

chell hope you have some good donuts with the kids! get an apple fritter for me.


----------



## babyloulou

That must be a hard job Jess- hope you find a good one :hugs:

Verna- you don't know how much I am hoping for your BFP soon- you so deserve it :hugs:

Ellen- I hope your friend gets on ok and has a nice birth :flower:

Margaret- ouch!!!! Hope your OH is ok x

Laura- it is still so early to hear anything on a Doppler! Like Ellen said the baby is probably hiding x

Hi everyone else :hi:

I'm off to Westfield to have a Nandos with Ben and my best friend. She had her 12 week scan this week and so is now officially pregnant! :happydance: She's coming back here after to raid my newborn stuff (unworn as Ben never fit in any of it! :dohh:)


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks girls...I think his ego is more hurt than his leg...he has to rely on me now for help with everything. He'll be in a cast for about 6 weeks and then they'll see about a walking boot.


----------



## SBB

Oh no marg poor DH! :( 

Verna your holiday sounds so lovely can I come?!

Casey I think your sister should help out more with Jimmy to give you a break for a few days! 

Laura I'm sure your scan will be just fine, don't worry :hugs: 

Lou the jumperoo is really good, it's a total rip off though and I'm sure there are others just as good much cheaper. But it had really good reviews and I couldn't be bothered to research others! It takes up a fair bit of room though... 

Ellen how was the ironing?! 

Jess I don't know what we're going to do re work/childcare, good luck, will be awful leaving her the first time but it will be ok! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-my latest date is the 17th. My earliest is the 11th. I guess we'll just see where things go. haha.

Ladies-fun getting out with the kids, but I think I had too much chocolate milk!!! haha. That's what I get being lactose intolerant....but during pregnancy I'm not, so I gorge on the dairy!!!

Marg-hope hubs can get a walking cast. Did he have surgery/have to have surgery? Sounds painful! I had a jetski accident in HS; busted up my face (totaled the jetyski with my face) and messed up my teeth good, right after braces off, and pulled off the handlebars with my pelvis. Dangerous machines!


----------



## lisaf

hey everyone, just stopping by.. not much to say really.
I'm in a ton of pain while I sleep and nothing is really helping :(


----------



## TySonNMe

Chell, he did have surgery and got screws and a plate put in...no walking on it for at least 6 weeks.


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, Marg! That's awful! So sorry. give him tons of care. poor guy!

Laura-even at my 16 week appt they couldn't find the heartbeat with the doppler. I'm sure things are fine...the ultrasound will show. hugs


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm using a website called childcare.co.uk... We're going to meet someone on Monday. I'm being a bit snobby though and don't like the fact she has a real London... or should I say laandaan... accent... I want Lili to grow up speaking properly! :rofl: Joe and I both speak with an RP accent due to going to drama school... I'd hate for Lil to start dropping her T's before she can even talk!! :rofl:


----------



## cranberry987

I read so much on here about ppl getting their hcg lvls checked rly early, from like 4w+. I asked about having blood tests etc and my drs said I didnt need any yet. WHY?? I want someone to tell me Im pregnant - it could be the most realistic phantom pregnancy ever as far as I know.

Is it a US/UK thing? Have UK ppl had blood tests this early?


----------



## TySonNMe

Ooh, a new Clomid clubber! Congrats cranberry...hope it's a sticky bean!!


----------



## lisaf

cranberry.. .I got early HCG levels from my fertility specialist.. it might be a US thing but its unusual to get early HCG levels even here unless you've have fertility issues.


----------



## Onelildream

Ladies-do you think it's safe to use a stain/poly on my coffee table while pregnant? I am sooo far in the pregnancy, could it really do any damage? I'd be in the garage, with the door open. And I think it would only need 2 coats...

???


----------



## cranberry987

Isnt it just the fumes you need to be careful with? If youve got the door open Id think it would be ok.


----------



## lisaf

hmmm, if its well ventilated it might be ok.. I just know my DH wouldn't let me do it :haha: He won't even let me coat the granite tiles in the kitchen with the sealant (I swear, its like sudsy water, doesn't even have an odor).

Catching up on my DVR'd episodes of Parenthood... ok... I'm SO glad I'm having a boy now, lol!!! I'm watching all this teen girl drama which is hitting VERY close to home from my own teen years and I'm sooo glad I'm not facing that anytime soon :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

yeah, if you do it, take frequent breaks... even with the ventilation you might want to make sure you get some breaks from any fumes


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- the teen drama starts even when they are toddlers! Serious. :rofl:

Well, about the painting.... I'll wait to ask DH just so he doesn't kill me. ...off to make another ugly doll for my nephew......


----------



## Onelildream

I'll take lots of breaks....prob more bc I'm incapable of bending over....but for the fumes too!


----------



## lisaf

lol, I feel you on the bending over thing, lol!!! It takes me a few tries to get my stance right and take a deep breath before I pick anything up off the floor :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lol, well the teen drama is involving boys and moving out because of fighting with your parents (mom in particular).... THAT kind of drama typically waits until the teen years, lol. Also the lying and sneaking out of the house part etc...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cranberry, I didn't get my HCG levels checked even though I had a history of miscarriages and was bleeding for the first 12 weeks of my pregnancy with Lili... It took a trip to A&E to get my levels checked... I even had to fight my GP to have my progesterone levels checked! I think it's a US/UK thing... it's the price we pay for free healthcare!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Lisa - I just watched the first ep of Parenthood and am on the fence.........Is it worth keeping on with it??? I agree on the teenage daughter too.......She seems major trouble hahaha 

Jess - Im EXACTLY the same as you accent wise. Where we live they all speak like friggin miners lol! Nothing wrong with them (well some!) But I dont want Pearl to be talking that way............I am a HUGE fan of correct grammar and the english language hahaha!

Suz - I did ALL the ironing, I was so good even tho the wrist wanted to give in. Tomorrow its hair straightening....followed by a dreaded MIL visit. She cobbing on for an invite for tea I KNOW it.

Not looking forward to the weekend, off to say goodbye to my uncle as they dont expect him to be here this time nxt week. I am SICK of saying goodbye to people, but this one will be the worse as he's still concious.............I just cant think of things to say even tho I love him dearly.....

I can hardly say "See u soon" so what, what do I say girls??????xx


----------



## Smile4me

Oh Gosh Ellen I am sooo sorry!
There is no easy answer to this but In my opinion I would just be yourself when saying goodbye and try to make him laugh, like bring up a funny story that involved him and maybe your dad... Just create an atmosphere that keeps him comfortable but not awkward ya know,,,, Try to help him realize he had a lifetime of good things and that it may be cut short but you all will meet him in Heaven some day and he is going to be eased of anymore CHEMO and all the other treatments and his body and soul can now rest.... but In my opinion the Best thing to do is make him laugh :) I would say,,, I'm not going to cry because this is not goodbye forever, this is so long for now ... Now get up there and Keep an eye on those that you have loved and lost :)... thats my 2 cents anyways. My thoughts are with you hun, I know you are sweet sweet gal, and you will know what to do when you get in there.... It will come natural and all the things you rehearsed will fly out the window. Good Luck sweetie


----------



## Rudeollie

Thank you Verna, that is really really lovely xxx You are such a friend xxx


----------



## Smile4me

:hugs: Likewise hun!


----------



## cranberry987

I agree, try to remind ppl of good times. I doubt he will want a constant parade of weeping family members so have a think and try to think of something which will show him how much you appreciate him

x


----------



## Smile4me

You know what I did when my grandma was passing...I bought her an angel snow globe knowing that when she passed, I would bring it home to remind me of her but I gave it to her and said I'll always remember you as my personal angel, but I told family members it was MINE when she was gone because they all fought over all the material things etc.... so give him a piece of you that you can take home after his passing like maybe a funny picture or something from the past that made him smile... then you will always have him with you.


----------



## SBB

Cranberry I never had a single blood test to prove I was pregnant. Not even pee on a stick test! They just say if you've peed on a stick and it says you're pregnant then you are! I wasn't under an FS though. 

Jess I totally agree. I am not super posh at all but I pronounce my words properly most of the time! OH doesn't and I really don't want sammuel to pick that up! He says things like 'itchin' instead of hitchin (town near us) and he drops his t's a lot too :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry Ellen :hugs: I think Verna and Helen have given you the best advice :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

???? I just replied and now there's loads of posts I didn't see! Sorry I will read them x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Ellen, so tough. :hugs: I don't have any advice, but I'll be thinking of you. Xx


----------



## SBB

Aw ellen I'm sorry Hun... I think verna gave you some wonderful advice there.... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Any ukers watching the scaggy smoking drinking pregnant women on bbc3 now? 

Btw lou I keep meaning to ask if you've had a ciggy yet?! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

OH.MY.GOD. seriously I think I should turn it off! 20 a day and sitting there smoking right next to her little daughter. Disgusting. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I have Suz! I have the odd one at night now and again :blush:


----------



## SBB

LOU!!!! I really thought you'd say no! Me and Ellen will have to shout at you now! :lol: 

I'd like a ciggy with a glass of wine but I'm 99.9% sure I won't do it. Danny would be really disappointed too if I did! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw ellen dont no what you can say hun big big :hugs: hun x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou............Cyber butt kick lol! Just kidding honey, each to their own. I know u wont smoke near your precious boy xxx 

Thanks for the hugs girls............Ive said this is THE last person Im saying goodbye to as its 3 in 2 years. I dont know I could take anymore xxx


----------



## SBB

:hugs: Ellen x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Helen- I had my HCG levels checked too. My FS wanted me too as soon as I told him. Have you managed to speak to him yet? I spoke to his secretary who tried to fob me off so I asked her to get my FS to ring me. He did and arranged blood tests and an early scan xx


----------



## cranberry987

Thing is I want my blood tests for free, my FS is private and Im already paying for an extra scan at 6wks. Seeing my GP tmw so will ask him. Just in case I need to persuade him tho, whats the benefit of checking the HCG? Can they do anything if its low or high or whatever its supposed to be?


----------



## babyloulou

I could never go back to full time smoking as I'm so anal about the smoke around him. I wear an old coat that I keep in the garage and cover my hair with a hat. Then I have a shower and brush my teeth and wait at least 2 hours before feeding him (even though they say feeding after it doesn't matter)! I do enjoy my evening cigarette though! :blush:


----------



## babyloulou

No they don't do anything Helen. They basically take it twice 48 hours apart. If it as least doubling every 48 hours then they can say it's a viable pregnancy. If the levels are low they can usually tell if you're going to miscarry- don't think theres anything they can do at that point though :shrug: xx


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Suz...some people just do not care...breeders...not the odd cigarette here and then (Lord knows I love my occasional alcoholic beverage), but full on smoking a pack a day is inexcusable!!


----------



## SBB

Haha lou is that ciggy really worth all that faff?! 

I know marg... Don't really know why I'm watching it to be honest!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! I wish I could say no Suz but it so is!!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Helen if you're concerned then progesterone is the thing you want checking. If that is low then they can give you a supplement. Do you have a history of mcs?


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I am so sorry I've been out in the car earlier and opened the glove box and your tens machine was still in there!! :dohh: OH was supposed to have taken it to work to parcel it up and send it to you over a week ago. He's got a memory like a sieve!! :dohh: Is it ok if i post it on Monday when I go to the post office? X


----------



## SBB

Yes of course hun, dont worry! X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I can't believe it's been 9 weeks since I used it already!! There's two spare pads in it that I didn't use x


----------



## SBB

Cool :) Danny just hurt his back so I'm gonna zap him with it! 

Right sammuel is fed and asleep... PLEEEEEASE sleep for periods of longer than 1 hour tonight! Send him sleep dust girls ;) 

Night night x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

GIANT amounts of mega sleep dust coming his way Suz! Good night hun xxx

Bed for me in a mo too. Pauls said we can go out for tea tomorrow so Frankie & Bennys here we come! Might have myself a cheeky cocktail too, feel I need some cheering up! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili has been asleep ALL day, I mean literally hasn't woken up except to grizzle for more food... Hoping she's on a growth spurt and will sleep all night too... fingers crossed! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

FX Jess! Pearls not settled right at all tonight.............shes still not 100%! xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, poor Pearl... Sending lots of feel 100% vibes your way!

Oh I forgot to say, Suz, Hitchin is on my train line!! We're practically neighbours! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Hope the babies sleep well girls! I had a terribly unsettled night from Ben last night so hoping tonight is better! He's been down asleep since 10pm so far though- so far so good!! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Tested positive for group B strep :( Though it didn't seem as bad as I'd thought. My doc just said they ideally want to give me my first dose before my water breaks (obviously it could break without warning etc, lol!)
I don't think I'll have to rush to the hospital super fast after labor starts though, so thats good :happydance: Just once my water breaks I have no choice but to go right in.
my mom's water didn't break until she was pushing so hopefully thats how it will go for me and I don't have to go early at all.

Ellen - so sorry about your uncle.. Verna gave the perfect advice.

As for the show Parenthood... I dunno, its kind of good but not something you get totally hooked on either. I started watching because I'm a huge Lauren Graham fan and was bummed when Gilmore Girls got canceled :haha: I haven't watched it for over 10 episodes because I wasn't really in the mood.. an episode or 2 even got bumped off my DVR and I'm not bothered... but I'm really enjoying catching up :shrug: 
I really really like the Aspberger's plotline they get going (hope that doesn't spoil anything for you).


As for the smoking thing... I found it fairly easy to quit while TTC (ok, not easy at first, lol.. long story!) but ever since I got pregnant I just want one soooo badly. I do NOT want to be a smoker again and I know having just 1 makes it that much easier to have 2 and so on.... but I really really really really want just one to satisfy this itch I've been having this whole pregnancy :haha:
I agree with Lou... its sooo worth it! ;)


----------



## cranberry987

I don't have a history of anything apart from bfn's hehe :) just dont want something to happen just because they didn't test I suppose. 

Cannot sleep tonight. Got to sleep at 12 then woke at 1 again. Not like me rly. I'm quite excited about it all I think and have first gp appt tmw so I think I'm just going into overdrive

Also dh is snoring like a warthog!

Gonna try again to get off. Nn


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh the pregnant non-sleeping club Helen! I remember it well!! :haha: Ask the other girls on here- I was the queen of it!! I had chronic insomnia snd basically hardly slept for 9 months! Oh and now here I am again but this time it's a feeding baby keeping me awake at all hours! :rofl:

Lisa- sorry about the StrepB honey :hugs: It's really good they've found out though and I think it only generally causes problems when they don't realise. I'm sure they'll manage it well from now on :hugs: It causes problems in the UK as they refuse to routinely test for it here xx


----------



## cranberry987

Couldnt get back to sleep. I thought insomnia was just a later in preg thing. Grr. Bloody useless NHS website doesnt tell me anything!


----------



## kcw81

hi guys! saying hi real quick before jimmy gets up. Suz I agree my sister should help! but its not really in her nature and she does help with the dog so... Hey sorry about Danny's poor back! that sucks. Hope you get some rest tonight.

Hi lou! is benny sleeping? Have you had your evening ciggy? thats funny all you do for the one cig! :)

Lisa sucky about strep! what the hells next for you? you're getting the shit times these days, not fair in your last few weeks before you start losing lotsa sleep for a while! I do not like PArenthood at all. I gave it a try and decided it was dumb. maybe it has gotten better though? It sounds like its got lots of juicy story lines. you like it cuz of that gilmore girl lady right?

Ellen sorry about your uncle hun. 

I forget what else you guys were talking about today but hello, welcome to cranberry!


----------



## babyloulou

It got me from about the start of the second tri onwards I think Helen. This early its probably just worry/excitement/happiness/terror keeping you awake! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Casey :hi: Ben is actually fast asleep now- he's just had a good feed. So I'm gonna try and catch a couple of hours now if he does as it's 2:44am here! Speak to you later xxxx


----------



## kcw81

hi lou! I don't want to see you online then, get to sleep!!!


----------



## Britt11

hi Ladies,
had a great apt with the Dr's today, baby is measuring perfectly for her size, my weight gain is good according to the doctor (okay 25lbs like really :blush:) and the monkey appears to have gone head down again :thumbup:
I felt her in the middle of the night one night for like 2 hours and it was serious movement that I just got up and read and I believe thats what she was doing. 
Wonder why she would be head down since 18 weeks than flip around right before our 27 week u/s than flip back like a week later....little monkey

Cranberry, I meant to say a huge congratulations welcome hon!! :happydance::happydance::thumbup: I got my bfp naturally after trying for 15 months, so I know how great it feels

Lisa- sorry about the Strep but sounds like you are under good care

Ellen :hugs: I know how you feel, so awful that they are taken away from us so early

Lou- I FULLY plan on having the occasional wine when the baby is born, I admit it. I have to, miss it so darn much. I have heard of being able to have a glass and doing the old pump and dump for BF

well should run


----------



## babyloulou

Well scrap my sleep plan- Ben is up and feeding again! :dohh:

Cat- so glad the little kitten has turned again! :thumbup: You don't have to pump and dump- it's not recommended anymore as it's apparently pointless as the alcohol leaves your milk as it leaves your blood. You can have 1-2 units safely while breastfeeding. Any more than that and you should wait 2-3 hours for each drink to metabolise out of your system before feeding. You only need to pump and dump if you are missing feeds and giving expressed milk so you can drink- then you'd have to pump and dump to keep your supply up x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, my sister tested positive for strep B. She was told shed be on a drip from her waters breaking, but when she got to the hospital they didn't give her the antibiotics for hours... I'm sure you'll be fine although I understand it's worrying for you. :hugs: 

Helen, best advice I can give you is to think positive thoughts, stay away from google and try to relax and look after yourself. There is so much conflicting advice out there that you could end up tying yourself in knots. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cat, glad kitten is all perfect... Not long now!! :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Are you on a night feed too Jess? I haven't been to sleep yet! :dohh: I have a hungry monkey!! He is a bit chesty too- or it might be snuffly? His breathing is loud- I can't figure out if the noise is from his nose or his chest when he breathes though! I'll never be able to sleep now- i'm gonna end up constantly checking him! :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

Thanks girls, I was really happy with my doctor's take on the group B strep thing... not too pushy at all about making me rush in to the hospital early.

Cranberry - I'm not the best person to ask about insomnia given that I have the exact opposite problem :haha:

Cat - Little monkey doing flips on you, lol! Chances are she's been flipping a lot this whole time and they just happened to only see her head-down at your previous scans.

One of my pregnancy books actually recommended having an alcholic drink WHILE breastfeeding :haha: Basically it wouldn't metabolize into your milk fast enough to get into the milk the baby is drinking, and it would give you the maximum amount of time until you had to feed again for the alochol to get out of your system :) They actually sell little test strips you can dip in your milk before dumping to see if there is any alcohol in it!


Casey - I wouldn't say the show has gotten that much better really, it kind of bores me sometimes, but then you kind of get to like the characters and I think they've done a decent job of making most of them real, complex characters and not just shallow portraits of a person if that makes sense? I wouldn't call most of their plotlines juicy at all, lol! And I do like the actress from Gilmore Girls, but this show is nothing like that one! :)


----------



## lisaf

Ok... I need to rant... and yes, this is petty, lol!

We've been trying to watch our budget while waiting for my disability checks to come in (still have to file the paper but they won't let me do it until after I miss a week of pay). As a result, we have no sweets in the house (ok, I ate them all but we didn't buy as many as usual, due to the budget thing).

So I tried eating fruit and it wasn't enough. I finally caved and decided to make cookie dough to eat. First, DH insists that I bake some for him since he doesn't want dough. UMMMM if I'm going to stand on my feet to make something, I'm going to make what I want! And I'm not going to stay on my feet extra long just to make it the way HE wants!
Then I find out we don't have any butter because he used it all and didn't tell me we were low! THEN I find out that my pastuerized egg product that would make it safe for me to eat raw dough was expired.

I give up... no cookie dough for me and I want to cry and throw a pity party because I have no sweets :dohh:
Its a tragic night in my house :haha:


----------



## laura6914

Hey girls, WOW you were all very chatty last night. I have skimmed the posts and forgot half of what im replying to :dohh:

Phil found the babys heartbeat last night, Straight away as well. She kept running off when ever he found her though, he was chasing her around my stomache. :haha: Feel so mych better today. 

I think we were having a discussion about smoking and drinking. I stopped when pregnant with Shae, started again when i had him. But i would smoke out in the garden, never ever in the house or around him, and i would wear a smoking coat so the smell wasnt on my clothes when i went back in the house. Obviously had to quit again now and i have no intention of starting again after this LO arrives. 
As for a glass of wine *stampsfeet* i would LOVE ONE. But cant. We had a BBQ last weekend when the westher was gorgeous and i was on the Shandy Bass :haha:
Its all worth it though. 

And now i have forgot what else i was going to say :dohh:

Lou, didnt have a good night last night again? Me either, i was us at 4, 5:30 and 6 with Shaes teething, He wasnt crying, just talking and woke everyone up. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning :hi:

Laura- I notice you are calling the baby "her" - is that what you're hoping for? X

Ben wasn't great last night but slept well once I gave in and co-slept with him. I think the problem is that he is too big for his Moses basket and it's starting to wake him up. He is literally head to foot in it!!! I've borrowed a crib off someone but am still waiting for the new mattress I ordered to bloody arrive! :dohh: x


----------



## laura6914

morning lou, i found that with Sha. he wouldnt sleep in his moses basket after 2 months cause he was too big but slept in his cot like a dream.

i would like a girl as this will be our last so will have one of each, but, honestly the thought of another boy excites me. got a gut feeling its a girl though. lol.


----------



## babyloulou

Are you going to find out? X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday woopp glad the weekend is her cant wait for Monday my child is back in school well i cant stop peeing and can t stop drinking water 4 pints a day i am on x x x


----------



## laura6914

yeah we are going to find out Lou. I dont want to but phil does and it makes it easier to prepare. 

Looking good Caz :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

I don't think I could ever not find out! I wouldn't be able to resist!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Yay Laura for phil finding the HB :happydance: 

Excited to see what type you're getting this time :haha: 

I just went to the supermarket, so embarrassing, I bought cream, marscapone, biscuits, chocolate (all for a pudding I'm making for tomorrow) crisps (cos we have none) and yum yums! I must have looked like such a pig! I really wanted to explain to the guy on the till this wasn't all for a massive binge, I'm actually making a pud for 13 people!!! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

i would like the suprise but being able to buy gender clothes and figuring out pushchair colours and things just makes it easier when you know what your having. 
If i cant find out though i wont be too dissapointed cause the dicision is taken out of my hands. 
x


----------



## laura6914

thanks Suz, feeling much better today now. 

:rofl: im sure he wouldn have thought that but you have now made me hungry :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo what pudding is that Suz? It sounds divine whatever it is!! :haha: 

Did you take Sammuel to the Supermarket? I haven't risked that yet!! I'm too scared Ben will start screaming while I've got a full trolley! :haha:


----------



## laura6914

lou i was like that when Shae was new born but when he reached about 2 months i found he was better behaved when we were out shopping than he is at home cause there is more going on for him to nosey at :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

He was good yesterday in the shopping centre- but it's easier to risk that cos you can run off if he starts- that wouldn't be so easy half way round a supermarket! Maybe I'll try it at the weekend with OH first xx


----------



## SBB

He's always behaves pretty well in the supermarket, theres a general buzz they like I think plus looking at all the people and stuff! I didn't take him today but I have done a full weekly shop with him in the sling before! 

I am making a chocolate cheesecake :D it's friggin scrummy! But not very good for you :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Will you send me a recipe Suz? It sound lovely just from the ingredients! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Yes of course. I'll text you a photo of the page from the recipe book, my friend sent it to me. Its so lush! And easy peasy to make, you just melt butter and mix with crushed biscuits (recipe says digestives but we use oaty biscuits) then whip cream and mix with marsapone and melted choc! Easy! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I want the receipe too Suz!

Need something naughty like that today to cheder us up! Poor pigpogs not well and is whinging and burning up............Had a v v v evil nappy this morning too. Calpoled her up and shes been asleep 2 hrs. Figured she must need the rest so am just sat nxt to her.

Pearl lOVES the supermarket......She likes the attention she gets from passers by hahaha!

Laura - So glad u found the HB and dont have a worry til yr scna nxt week xxx

Lisa - I frikin LOVE gilmore girls.............I can admit I have watched the entire thing back to back since 2007 when I got into to........A channel over here plays its over and over again............And I keep watching it hahaha Its just nice u know?? 

Any nice plans this weekend girls?? Apart from Suz having a dinner party! x


----------



## SBB

Lol I'm not HAVING a dinner party - I'm going to one!! Don't think I'm capable of hosting one, esp for 13 people!! 

Poorly pearly pig pog I hope she feels better :hugs:

I'll text you the recipe too. Actually no I'll email it... 

Sammuel was clearly tired earlier, I have to put himin his pram and push back and forth til he goes off, or feed him and he'll fall asleep on the boob on me or on the bed if I'm feeding lying down. I wait til he's tired and do this. He CANNOT fall asleep on his own. I am trying to encourage it because I don't think it's a good habit to need to be rocked/fed to sleep, but he absolutely screamed his head off for about 45 mins! I didnt leave him, was right there but he still screamed and screamed like there was something really wrong with him :( eventually put him in the pram, 2 mins later fast asleep. Don't know whether to persist?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Double post


----------



## Onelildream

ooooo. I LOVE dinner parties!


----------



## babyloulou

Poor Pigpog!!! I hope she's better after a good sleep Ellen :hugs:

Ben's the same with sleeping Suz. Pushing the pram backwards and forwards doesnt work for him though- i have to actually walk with the pram- he knows the difference some how. He wakes up after a short nap in the pram though so I usually just have him on my chest instead. He'll have a good two hours when on me (he's asleep on me now) as long as I don't put him down x


----------



## SBB

Sammuel did used to do that too lou, I think they gradually grow out of things. Now he won't fall asleep on me!! 

Chell you can come to the dinner party if you bake something yummy to bring :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Suz xxx I might make it tomorrow if Piglets better x

Lou - Try pushing him over the threshhold in one room to another..............OR put something down u can "run over" while in the house. It tricks them into thinking they are on the move for real. Tip from old school mum there hahaha!


----------



## SBB

I do that too Ellen, set up a bumpy pram course :haha:

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Still cramping and spotting girls :( WTF??????????


----------



## SBB

:growlmad: what cd are you verna? 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

cd13 :( ?? I just emailed the FS to see if this might be normal after surgery...


----------



## Onelildream

Ladies- not being able to see your vagina + new razor = OUCH! :rofl:

Verna-that's so strange...


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG chell I just laughed and cried at the same time for you honey! Ouch a wa waa!

Verna its gotta be something to do with it hasnt it?? Im sorry I shed any light on what it is!


----------



## Onelildream

ok, here's my 35 week shot...
 



Attached Files:







35 weeks Connor.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

My GP appt went ok today,blood pressure is fine and Im generally ok. He didnt want to give me progesterone as he felt there was no need for it and the less meds the better rly. I suppose I agree with him, would have been nice to have been doing something active tho rather than just waiting for things to stick. He's going to talk to an OB and get back to me tho.

Had loads of energy this morning, had drs then another swim, then at 12.45 it just *bloop* went. Had to work and drive two hours back...

Cravings seem to have started, was Milk today, I havent drunk milk in decades but today I just NEEDED it.

Its Friday, woo!

Nice bump there :) And a nice dress. Was just talking about maternity clothes today, wheres good for them?


----------



## Smile4me

Take a pregnancy test if negative start &#8220;knocking boots&#8221;&#8230;&#8230;

Thats what the FS nurse emailed me? 
GRRRRRRR

Nice pic Chel


----------



## cranberry987

Oh that's such a stupid thing to say. Obv Cba as it's Friday afternoon

Ignore her, stupid woman.


----------



## Onelildream

I don't know if you guys have the same stores as us, Helen....but I get most of mine at Motherhood Maternity and Old Navy. I have lots of dresses bc I'm hot ALL THE TIME and bc I go to church every sunday, so naturally I need a selection! lol. My favorite pair of jeans are the kind with the tan colored belly panel that you can fold over or cover your whole belly with. They are so comfy on the belly and u can even wear a white shirt without the panel showing through. My favorite shirts are jersey knit bc they are stretchy...or the polyester and spandex or rayon blends bc they are stretchy and don't fade or shrink. Hope that helps you pick some stuff. :)


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-what a stupid thing for them to say!


----------



## Smile4me

LOL thanks Cranberry... She didnt even address the fact that I am having basically two periods in one month, Nothing! If I was pregnant shit head why would I have had a period two weeks ago and now again? *Imbacil!!!!* LOL oh well.... As long as it does not interfere with my Vacation in May I will be just fine moving on to June :) ttc again.


----------



## babyloulou

Lovely bump Chell :hugs:

Helen- so glad everything went well at the docs. I agree if there is no reason for meds you are much better without! It is so frustrating waiting though :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

What the hell does "knocking boots" mean??


----------



## cranberry987

Bonking!

I do agree with her. Go have some sex. Cheer you right up :p


----------



## babyloulou

I've never heard that before! :shrug: That's hardly a professional thing to send someone who is TTC :growlmad:


----------



## lisaf

At least she didn't say 'just relax and it will happen', right? That would be much worse!

Very stupid thing to say though.


----------



## Smile4me

LMAO I am and I'm in pain but I can't tell dh about it because he would not come near me if he knew what kind of pain I was in.... but we are dtd every other night... I just don't bring it up,,,, I just get really frisky each night,,,, like tonight is our date night and I will come on heavy and strong and he can't resist my temptations... HA!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

You use your wiles verna! Hehehe Go seduce your husband!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How on earth could he resist hey?!?!? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smile4me

Rudeollie said:


> You use your wiles verna! Hehehe Go seduce your husband!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How on earth could he resist hey?!?!? xxxxxxxxx

:haha::blush:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chel, nice bump pic! :hugs: 

Helen, Mothercare, ASDA and Mamas and Papas are all good for maternity clothes. Glad all went well at the GPs. I don't think you need any meds unless you are having problems or have a history of problems. I'm sure everything will be fine. :hugs:

Verna, that is a really unhelpful thing for the nurse to say. :hissy: I hope everything is ok... but if you're in pain you should take things easy... :hugs: 

Those of you with babies struggling to go to sleep... have you tried stroking from their forehead down the nose? Works with Lil every time! 

Suz, that cheesecake sounds lovely... Did you see Nigella's peanut butter chocolate cheese cake? Dirtiest thing you have ever seen!!! :haha:

Well, Lili has been asleep all day again... she must be on a growth spurt or something... Projectile vomit is back though... :( Reflux is a real rollercoaster. We went over to my MIL's today to help her get ready for the weekend. All of Joe's family are coming down from Staffordshire to meet Lil! It's going to be utter chaos... half looking forward to it half dreading it!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Jess, sorry the reflux is rearing its head again.............Thats pants xxx And I do the nose stroke thing on Pearl........When I was struggling to sleep in labour Paul did it to me so its a family thing hahaha

A big family do sounds great but know what u mean about chaos! Next Saturday Pauls family are down from Newcastle so it'll be the same for us. I will have to child proof poor Pearl as all the kiddies will be wanting to "play" with her!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, our niece obsessed with Lili! She's 4 1/2 and thinks that she is the only one allowed to "play" with Lili... although the boys don't show much interest anyway! Trouble is she is a bit of a wet fish and starts crying if Lili doesn't show any interest in her or the toys she's trying to get her to play with... It's a non alcoholic gathering as my MIL is teetotal... may take a little hip flask to keep me sane! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO! Ours is NOT teetotal...............When Pauls fmaily get together its last one standing makes breakfast hahahaha!

They been buying booze for it since Christmas hahaha 

HA! Bless the niece..........I remember feeling that way when I was little! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Ellen, love the idea that you've been stockpiling alcohol since Christmas!


----------



## SBB

Chell lovely bump! 

Verb that's so odd... Get :sex: obviously anyway, hope it sorts itself out! 

Jess peanutbutter cheesecake :sick: that's sooo gross!!! Bless lili, maybe by next week she'll be 14lbs with all this growing :haha: 

Ellen I love the alcohol collecting since Xmas!! 

Helen I found www.asos.com brilliant for maternity clothes, plus topshop, and asda for cheapie stuff... 

Can't remember anything else :dohh: 

Have made some small extra cheesecakes so I can test them later, you know, to make sure they're alright :lol: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

oh Suz hun those sound sooo good! a few small extras .... :haha:
LOl you girls just made me crave chocolate soooo bad, I had to go buy a 3 Muskateers bar.... at least the package SAYS that its 45% less fat hmmmm:wacko:


----------



## SBB

Oops I called you verb :haha: my phone doesn't like saying verna... 

Sorry I made you buy chocolate!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

My phone tries to write Verb or Verba everytime too! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

what the heck is verba? I get verb but verba?

Oh and its ok I have been depriving myself of chocolate since I started working out :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Suz, I dont blame u for needing to "sample!" I would have scoffed the lot!

Pearls just having supper with her daddy after a bath and some calpol as she's still burning up............I sense a VERY disturbed night!

My uncles blood tests come back today and he has calcium in his blood??? Been rushed into LGI so looks like Im off there tomorrow to see him............Flippin hate the place!


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry Ellen :hugs: What does the calcium mean? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, poor Pearl... keep her stripped off to get her temp down. Sorry to hear about your uncle... :hugs: xx


----------



## Smile4me

oh hun I was just going to wish you well for the weekend about your uncle.... 
We are all here for you sweetheart!:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thank you girls xxx

I have no idea what the calcium means, nor does mum or my auntie....who darent ask the docs questions so we wont find out til one of the others gets down there. Mum was with them all day, and washed his hair for him. Hes such a lord of the manor type of person. Hes taking his loss of independence well.

Its so hard! xx


----------



## babyloulou

We'll all be thinking of you Ellen- it must be absolutely awful to be going through it again xx :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thank you Lou xxx

Im sorry for bringing the thread down. It just rakes up so much stuff I kinda need a release more than sobbing on Paul u know??

I just ate an easter egg to cheer me up..................wouldve preferred Suz' speciality but beggars cant be choosers hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

Don't be silly! The thread is here for ranting as well as the good stuff xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thank u sweetie xxxx


----------



## lisaf

Aw, Ellen, so sorry! :hugs: And don't worry about bringing us down! Like Lou said, thats what we're here for!


----------



## caz & bob

aw ellen big big big :hugs::hugs: hun so sorry x x x


----------



## SBB

Ellen :hugs: I feel for you, it's horrible :nope: I hope it goes well tomorrow :hugs: 

We didnt sample the cheesecake :( Danny wasn't feeling well so we're all in bed! Lights off and everything, we're going to sleep :rofl:

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Suz, hope you get some rest and Dannys feeling better for the weekend xxx Thanks for the hugs.............Kind needed them xxx


----------



## SBB

Make sure piglet and Paul give you plenty of real ones :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen-Hugs. Sorry, Hun. :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have a very wide awake girl... Guess that's what happens when you sleep solidly for 2 days!!


----------



## laura6914

morning all and happy saturday. 

Ellen huge :hugs: hun. I hope your uncle gets better soonchick. 

We are off to the trafford centre today for a spot of window shopping :haha:

xx


----------



## cranberry987

morning

bought some stretch (not maternity trousers at all honest) trousers for Dorothy perkins for £3! Will be good for my fat ass whether I grow a bump or not :)

Also started knitting some booties https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oh-baby-baby-booties which are for a friends bump - shes 13 weeks, not for mine! Honest!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Jess- hope you got some sleep in the end. Ben was unsettled again last night too x

Helen- I can't see those booties - the website just asks for a log-in x

Enjoy your shopping Laura x


----------



## babyloulou

PS: Helen I've been meaning to say if you want adding to the roll call on the front page just post your details and I'll add you. Have a look at the front page to see the format and post yours here xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cranberry, I was knitting for Lili before I was pregnant! :rofl: She had a whole drawer full of cardigans and mittens by the time she was born. I say get knitting! Do you crochet too? I did a couple of cellular blankets for her too.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Lou... I basically just put her in the co-sleeper, put the light projector on and let her get on with being awake whilst I went to sleep! She wasn't too vocal about her awakeness thankfully! Of course now she is sparko on my shoulder! :rofl: Think she's perhaps going to following her parents in to the theatre where this kind of sleep pattern is the norm! :haha: Hope you got some sleep with Ben being unsettled. :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

This should be em.

Ive held off knitting for any bump so far as was just too depressing getting AF every month. Im am NOT knitting for this one, but If I forget to give them to friend and keep them myself then no one will mind :p

I dont crochet at all tbh. I might learn at some point as theres some rly lovely stuff you can do. Some of the toys are just too cute!
 



Attached Files:







P1000857_medium2.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cranberry987

Ok, so Im Helen, had been ttc 16 months with PCOS (v v rare ovulation). Got preg on 2nd cycle of 100mg Clomid. Edd, not rly sure. FF says 15th Dec, but if you factor in my shortish LP another site says 20th Dec. Mid Dec anyway.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Those boots are too cute! :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lovely here today woopp afm had a bad stomach today diearria bad cramps backache hope these are good signs x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Caz-is your ticker right, bc it seems like it's off to me...I swear a few days ago it said 3 dpo....what are you really? .....fxed this is it!

Hi ladies. Got some stuff done around the house yesterday...started staining that coffee table...Hubs thinks it needs 2 more coats. Hopefully only 1...it's exhausting! Slept like crap last night. Looks like Jess did too! I'm soooo tired. Going out with Mom and the kids today; a local store is having a huge sale...I could use some more crap. :)


----------



## caz & bob

chell 5 dpo hun x x x


----------



## Onelildream

When are you testing? :)


----------



## Rudeollie

FX Caz.........I seem to recall all those things at the start of Pigpog! x

Spent the day in the garden, Pearls still not great but is better than yesterday. She slept 8 til 7 uninterrupted and has continued sleepin lots today so must be needin it. I caught some good rays while attacking the weeds and running from feral spiders!

No news on my uncle yet, mum called to say she was spending the day there with my Auntie so will find out how things are later on.

Helen, those boots are lovely! I cant make a thing!

Jess, glad u got some zzz's while lilli laid awake. Thats cool x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sounds like a lovely day Ellen. Glad Pearl is a little better. :hugs: 

We went to a local pub for lunch. It was very lovely and so nice to sit outside! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh wish we had a decent pub near us to walk to! Lucky u!

Uh oh! Pauls teams losing in the semi finals so is isnt going to be a happy bunny! I may have to use some of those feminine wiles Verna exceeds in to cheer him up hahahaha x


----------



## caz & bob

Onelildream said:


> When are you testing? :)

12 dpo hun thinks it the 24th x x x


----------



## lisaf

Too fucking hot :( Its only noon and its already 76 degrees in my house (24 Celcius)... the weather station down the road says its 86 outside (30 Celcius).... so basically my house is still hanging onto a little coolness from the night but i'm going to roast in a few hours and for the rest of the day. I'm such a wuss I should move to where it snows!

DH and I got in a stupid fight this morning because I was procrastinating on getting out of bed because I didn't want to be in more pain. We're fine, but I totally lost it on him :blush: :haha:

He woke up and went right to handy-man mode and put up the curtain rod I wanted in the closet and the hook and lamp I wanted in the nursery :cloud9:
Of course the stupid walls in this house are piece of crap plaster... there is now a huge chunk missing from the closet wall because the plaster got all crumbly. Yet another thing to patch up/fix before the baby comes.

Basically we had a pressure-rod hanging up to hold curtains for the closet instead of a door (the door was MIA when we moved in). Well we put it up there super tight after the cats pulled it down. When we took it down just now to make it more secure for the baby a huge chunk of plaster came off on the end of the rod :dohh: Stupid walls!


----------



## cranberry987

Sorry you're ao uncomfortable lisa. Hope the eat doesn't get too unmanageable

I just finished my first bootie! Pic is on my journal and I Cba to upload it again. Looking good tho :)


----------



## lisaf

I wish I knew someone with a swimming pool, lol! I've heard its really cool to feel your belly floating :)


----------



## laura6914

evening girls.

Thought i would pop on as OH is still out after watching the football and is absolutely pissed out his head. 

Ooohhhh im soooooooo MAD.

How are we all this evening?

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh dear Laura.............At least Pauls home and pissed after watching the game!

Im cool, had a few beers and watching Britains got talent. Not quite the same as it is with Simon tho.

Hows u?

Lisa - I wish I had yr weather. Shall we house swap??? x


----------



## laura6914

Oh im watching that Ellen and i must agree, its not the same without he cowell.

Phil is round a mates a few doors down from his mothers so i have told him to stay there and come home tomorrow saves waking up the whole house.
I dont know why im so mad TBH. He said he would be home at 8, its now 9:15. And i havent had a night out since xmas 2009.


----------



## Rudeollie

FFS! Just typed a huiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge message and its gone!

Laura - 2012 Im coming to take u out hun. Its been too long and u need a good drunked session hahaha We'll have fun xxx

Is Phil celebrating or drowning?? Pauls drowing bless him. Think hes ok tho as he had tickets for it but turned them down.............Can u imagine battlinn through the traffic to lose?!?!?!?

Pearl asleep................calpol given cos shes not right again! 

Im warming to Michael McIntyre and hated him before lol! x


----------



## lisaf

the only people I know who live in hot places and love the heat are either older (good for the joints) or skinny :haha: Since I'm overweight I HATE the heat :)


----------



## Rudeollie

WAS skinny til I came off the pill lol! So lets swap! ......................I'll fit u a pool as part of the deal hahahaha! xx


----------



## laura6914

He is celebrating hun. Out of 10 of them that watched the match only 3 of them were city fans, phil & his 2 brothers. I hate being around drunk people when im sober. It REALLY REALLY irritates me. I dont want him to come home :(
A night out sounds fantastic to me chick. What i wold give for a large glass of rose wine. 

Lisa i can imagine being heavily pregnant in temps like that really isnt helping bless your heart. I feel for you.

xx


----------



## laura6914

you know what i have done sooooo well quiting smoking since getting pregnant again and im craving one so badly now.
I cant go to bed and forget about it either cause im so wound up. Im sorry for going on girls :blush:


----------



## lisaf

funny thing is, I don't know that the pregnancy has made me any MORE miserable...
Just that I can't sit comfortably in lots of places because of the pregnancy (sitting on a leather recliner and the leather reflects body heat back a lot)... also, and slightly embarrasingly, my BO has gotten stronger in this pregnancy so sweating isn't just moisture, its stink now too :(


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh honey xx Dont be silly, we;re here for it all. Complaints are totally normal!

Im the same as u. Hate them coming in all pissed up and then lazing round feelin sorry for themselves! If I were u Id call his mum in the mornin and say get him up, feed him and send him home cos u need a break!

I get Sooooooooooooooooooooooo arsey if Pauls a knob! Hahaha His mum knows me know tho so NEVER lets him lapse into too much of a drunken stupor!

Sending u a cuber rose and Lisa a giant air con unit lol! x


----------



## caz & bob

i am glad my man doesn't bother going the pub he stays in and has a drink always has x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

You are lucky caz.............If Paul goes out its 3pm til 3am so I send him away for the night hahaha Normally his bros or mums.

Otherwise he comes home horny and tries it on in the early hours hahaha x


----------



## laura6914

He has nt even called to let me know if he is staying at his mum. I have had to text his 17 year old brother who said ill try and find him. Im blowing steam out my ears i kid you not. Im that angry im in tears. :cry2:

Im so tired. Its passed my bed time in normally in bed by 9 but obviously cant settle yet. I feel like packing his clothes and leaving them on the doorstep for the morning. Taking his car and driving to my mums in Brum.

IM PREGNANT AND HORMONAL i am alowed to over react right :haha:

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

haha ho i wouldnt put up with that me they are funny when there pissed tho x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww sweetie. Its just a man being a man xxx Please dont be upset or too angry.............Just nmake him pay tomorrow xxx In chip pittas xxx


----------



## laura6914

He has finally text me back when i texed him half an hour ago asking to let me know what he is doing so i can rest. The reply i just got is:
'im talking to someone about my future work wise but you dont seem interested in that.I'll sleep whre i sleep.
:shock:


----------



## caz & bob

you are laura i wouldnt put up with that me i would go to bed hun x x x


----------



## lisaf

yikes laura, what the heck does that mean?


----------



## laura6914

god knows i told him not to bother coming home. Im going to my mums tomorrow. He said 'i told you you were going to leave me'. I just replied 'yep' and he said 'thanks' :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Laura xxx He's obv in arse mode! Just concentrate on you and Shae and bump for now ok?? He will come round xxx


----------



## lisaf

taking a break can be a good thing before you guys say things you shouldn't :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

i dont know if i want him to to be honest. Im 3 months pregnant and looking after his 6 month old son. Where do we fit in? All i wanted to know is if and when he was coming him and i get an arsey comment about him talking about important work stuff? WTF!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo.. Laura, now I'm mad at him! Try not to get too upset honey, not good for the bubs... we'll get angry for you! :hugs: 

Lisa, sorry you're so hot. Can you sit on a towel so that it's more comfortable on those shiny slippery surfaces? Also get a washing up bowl, put a whole load of ice and water in there and put your feet in... it will cool your whole body down! :hugs: 

I've been doing my birthday wish list on Amazon... Really don't know what I want. Think I'm in denial about it too... it can't only be 2 weeks til my birthday... that just doesn't seem right... where is time going?!


----------



## Peach Blossom

The other day my SIL said to her OH "bet you wished you hadn't married a fatty" and he nodded!! Think it must be stupid season for the male species at the moment!


----------



## laura6914

thanks peach hun. 

Oh BIRTHDAYS :happydance: Ill make a list for you if you like :haha:


----------



## laura6914

Peach Blossom said:


> The other day my SIL said to her OH "bet you wished you hadn't married a fatty" and he nodded!! Think it must be stupid season for the male species at the moment!

I would have decked him where he stood. :growlmad:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Laura, as Jess says let us vent the anger ok?? Tell him to eff off and turn your phone off for a day or two ok???? 

Jess - its your bday??? When??? How old?? Catching upto me hey???

I now want a collie dog from watching those pooches on BGT! x


----------



## laura6914

Im off to bed girls, feeling so shattered and sick. Thanks for listening to my ramblings.
Ill catch up with you all tomorrow.
xxx


----------



## lisaf

Jess - I always keep a wish list going on amazon.. whenever I'm tempted to buy something but decide I shouldn't spend the money right now, I just add it to my wishlist. DH loves it :haha:

I may have to try that ice water bucket thing.. just have to keep the dog from fishing out all the ice cubes to play with :rofl:

laura - I don't know what your relationship is usually like, if this is just a blip or if its a recurring problem. I do know that when tempers are heated, its not the best time to make permanent decisions :hugs: also, sometimes things come across badly through text messages/emails etc :shrug:
I know my DH always bugs me on my cell phone when I'm out running errands and gets mad at me if I don't answer him but if I'm talking to someone, I'm not about to interrupt them to tell him when I'll be home.. its just too rude for me and usually will end the conversation.


----------



## lisaf

nite laura! :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Good night Laura honey xxx

Lisa - totally agree, when emotions run high is sooo not the time to make deffo decsions xxx

Laura btw.......Paul and I have now fallen out over the whole debarcle. I am huffin big style..........and its totally a frikin dick thing xxx


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry he's being an arse Laura. Lock the door and get some sleep honey and see how you feel in the morning :hugs: Whatever you decide to do though make sure you make him pay for upsetting you this much :growlmad: :hugs: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

night laura hun x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

night Laura. :hugs:

It's my birthday on 1st May... mayday mayday :rofl: I'll be 32... Feel so old.. :(


----------



## babyloulou

I'm 32 on June 11th Jess! I'm right there with you honey! :flower:


----------



## babyloulou

Wow I can remember discussing our birthdays last year while we were pregnant! Crazy that it was nearly a year ago already!! :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thinking back, I think that I may have suffered a little PND as when Lili was born I was actually having panic attacks about getting older and Joe getting old and my parents getting to the "twilight" years... I kept thinking I haven't got enough time... and got all upset that in 20-30 years I will have lost my parents... :loopy: I'm not so panicked now, but I don't like the idea that I'm going to be an older mum at the school gates! :haha: :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

We're not old Jess!! The average age for a girl to have her first baby is 29yrs and 7 months!!! We were only just over that! Women have babies in their 40s! Xx


----------



## lisaf

PMSL.... ok, so I'm going to be 29yrs 9months when I have this LO!!! :rofl: Apparently I'm totally average :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I know... And all the mummy friends I've met so far seem to be the same age-ish... I have this panic every year! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, you won't be an average mum though Lisa! :) :flower:


----------



## lisaf

lol! Well, I hope to be above average, but I'll settle for average if it means I have a happy, well adjusted kid :)

I'm going to try hard not to be a perfectionist when it comes to motherhood... kids turn out better when mom is relaxed and not trying to control everything, always do the 'best' thing etc.


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Lisa- you're over by two months so still old like us I'm afraid!! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol, darn! so close! :haha:
thats ok.. .older moms are better anyway.. We're more experienced and educated... right?


----------



## babyloulou

Yep- and in all our cases we worked harder to get here too x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Too right! 

Lou, How's Ben tonight? Lili's had a grizzly day, but I'm hoping she'll have a better night! So far so good! FIngers crossed.


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO - Im 31 in September............And Im tellin u know if I dont get to see moby in New York I will divorce Paul hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

He's not great Jess :-( I think he's a bit poorly. He's only had two big feeds today- the rest of the time he's just sobbed on the boob. He's also not poo'd today after millions of horrible poos yesterday. He seems so unhappy and uncomfortable :-( He's just settled about 20 minutes ago after finally feeding and some Calpol (which I hate giving him this young) :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Moby the singer? Yuck! I'm soooooo NOT a fan!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

I want to become a bigamist with him Lou hahaha I luuuuuuuuurve him so much hahaha

and dont feel bad over calpol.............There is less than half a paraceptamol in a whole bottle. Proven by my cousins hubby who is a pharmacist xxx He will get more bad been out in the street xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Have you heard of the asthma risk thing? Is that a load of bollocks? I've seen people slating Calpol for babies under 12 months cos they reckon it can cause asthma? :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou = personally I say BALLS! I had it, Paul drank a whole bottle every few months when he was ittle and we are both fine!

All my littlies and cousins etc have used it and NOT ONE of us has asthma! x That will be a pure co inky dink xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I know you're right. I had it too and just about every baby I know!! I'd rather know some pain might be being helped when he looks so uncomfortable! It was horrible earlier he was screeching in a really painful way and then just sobbing- real tears and everything! :cry: I'm worried how little he's feeding too- it's so not like him!


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou he will let u know if he is super unwell xxx Just keep an eye on him and if you have any worries call the doc ok??? calpol does so much but us use super mum powers and if really worried DO NO hesitate ok xxx 

Im sure he is fine tho...............he would be roaring the house down otherwise xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes true. He just looks a bit helpless and so unhappy! :-( 

Oh well hopefully he'll be back to normal tomorrow x


----------



## Rudeollie

Just give him some super mummy cuddles................like only we can xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Have you heard anything about your uncle? :hugs: x


----------



## Rudeollie

Nope....... had loads of tests and scans doen today and none the wiser............I do think its them just being kind now tho. Giving him scans etc like it'll make the odds when it wont u know??

I broke down on Paul earlier cos its just reminding me of Dad xxx Even tho I know he is dead.............I still think he will walk through the door and pick Pearl up. I miss him, he was my best bud xx


----------



## Onelildream

Stopping by to say hi. No time to read back... gotta go suck in some paint fumes before hubs is home. Geez, so much to do. Going to the city for a couple days...back on Monday. Bought DD some bubblegum pink curtains, they make me happy. Hung them and the hardware made me want to jump from the 2nd story. STUPID HOLES IN THE WALL now. lol. oh well. we rent. haha.

See you all on Monday!!! Dr will check me and let me know how far along I am... :)


----------



## babyloulou

:hugs: Ellen :hugs: I won't even pretend to know how you feel because I couldn't possibly. I can't even imagine it. I'm so sorry this is happening again :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

You be careful around those fumes Chell!!!! :nope: Look after yourself girl!! X


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks hun xx bed time now I thinks............hope we all get a v v v v v good kip! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yep I'm in my bed already! Just waiting for Benjamins first wake up then I can try and get some sleep. Night Ellen :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

hope Ben feels better!

So sorry Ellen! Wish I knew what to say! I know my mom still has things that bring everything back from when my sister died. It does get easier with time, but it may never leave you and thats ok because the good memories will never leave you either.

Chell - We had similar issues with the walls in my house today with our handywork. Huge chunk of plaster missing that we need to patch up now :( HUGE hole in the wall :dohh:


----------



## laura6914

morning all.

Ellen, i cant being to imagine how you must be feeling but take confort in the fact that your dad is looking over you and the little one. :hugs:

Lou, im sorry ben isnt feeling to great and dont feel bad for giving him calpol, if it makes him feel better then thats all that matters. 

Right well i wont go into too much detail but phil came walking in at 10:15 last night shortly followed by his younger brother and sister in law. He and his middle brother had a fight. Phil got punched in the face and they all ended up at mine having a huge arguement. Safe to say i was not feekin happy. :growlmad: Shae luckily slept through it and in the end i had to throw everyone out apart from phil who is lucky he is still here at all.
I have said im not leaving him but thats the only thing i have said to him so far this morning. He had a pop at me, being really mean last night and im still to angry to talk.

Thanks for all your suport last night girls. I have had 6 hours sleep and im shattered today. Just wanted to update you all :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Laura. You get rested today ok xxx Men are such arses arent they? You do what you need to xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well kids back to school tomorrow wooppp got me dinner on when i have ate it bq with my mum aw laura glad he came home to you hun xx xx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls... Oh its afternoon actually :haha: 

Wow I had to read a lot to catch up! 

Laura I'm sorry phil is being a knob :( I don't think he appreciates how much you have to give up to have a baby, then do it all again straight away. Its all worth it of course but that doesn't mean it's not hard. I hope he's sorry today :hugs: 

Lisa hope you cooled down! 

How are Ben piglet and lili today? Hope the babies are all feeling better! Ellen when you have a drink what do you do about pumping? 

We had fun at the dinner party last night, was nice to see all the family... A few of my family smoke though and I don't like it when they go and smoke then stand near the baby! :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Also, sammuels tooth is through! Its pretty sharp! Hope he doesn't bite me again :dohh: so it's obviously only just through, do I put it in his baby book that it came today do you think?! X x x


----------



## cranberry987

Yeah, baby book it!


----------



## SBB

I will, I didn't know if it had to be bigger to count as a real tooth :blush: :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

hi ladies
Ellen :hugs:

Laura- omg how insensitive is your OH I mean seriously? You have a new baby AND you are newly pregnant!! :growlmad:seriously you have better things to worry about, I dont blame you for not talking to him, I wouldnt either

Suz- yeah for the tooth :happydance:
I know how you feel, my inlaws smoke too and I am going to have to tell them they cant smoke and then pick up the baby...not happening

Kitten has been very active in the last day or so, so cute :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

morning ladies! sister left yesterday, it was good to have her here but nice to be back to just me and dh and the baby for a few days now before my dad arrives for HIS visit. she thought jimmy was adorable and was good at making him smile. I did have to neglect her quite a bit while she was here but she has her laptop and my dog to keep her company! I didn't read back but hope everyone is well and had nice weekends!


----------



## lisaf

Girls, I woke up this morning to 99 facebook notifications....
ALL of them were from my DH 'liking' photos of mine up on facebook... all done at about 2:30am.. and all of them were pet photos (from what I could see... couldn't be bothered to look at all 99 photos he liked).
I think someone was a WEE bit drunk last night :rofl:

In fact, I think facebook caps the notification count at 99 so I don't even know how many photos he actually liked :haha:
He gets a TEENSY bit sentimental when drunk.


----------



## cranberry987

Bless, seems like a lot of lads were out on the last last night. Hope they were suitably punished today!


----------



## lisaf

oooh, I had 2 very vivid dreams last night too!
(can't remember one of them damnit!... if I remember more later I'll share it... I don't think it was as happy/pleasant as the one I do remember)

The other was me wanting to go get a smoothie. First I dropped my purse while on these stairs... my purse fell behind the stairs somehow .. through a 2 inch gap when no part of my purse is smaller than 4 inches thick. I had to keep reaching down there and pulling out all the stuff that was in my purse, piece by piece.
I finally get up to the smoothie place and was stoked to find out they sell candy and makeup too. So there was a very long part of the dream where me and these other girls were trying out the makeup and 'sampling' the candy then of course having to buy some because it was so yummy. I was actually very sad when I woke up to realize I didn't have this bag of candy to eat that I was looking forward too :haha:


----------



## cranberry987

I had a dream last night that an agency I work for had sent out an email to every interpreter in the country saying they had conducted an investigation into a sickness and diarrhoea epidemic amongst their staff and had concluded that I had spread it lol >< Was mortified

I think its because Im washing my hands LOADS atm. Have to test blood sugar 6 times a day and wash each time, plus all the normal washes, but now im thinking 'get hands nice and clean for baby protection purposes' I dont have OCD or anything, its just obv on my mind :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lol! How embarrassing would that be?!
Are you diabetic, cranberry?


----------



## cranberry987

Yeah, well, PCOS so insulin resistant with that. Bloods are always totally fine tho (apart from one result which was 0.1mmol over 2 yrs ago). They just dont want to discharge me as Im at risk I suppose. 

I dont mind tbh as it means I get to see a specialist OB and earlier scans rather than waiting til 12w and seeing bog standard midwife.


----------



## SBB

My hands hurt from washing them so much now!! how come you have to test your sugar? Eta just read answer above! 

I had a dream in a dream last night - weird when that happens. I was asleep and shouting out for Danny, then I woke up in my dream and was shouting out for real, then I woke up from that dream properly and wasn't shouting at all!! :wacko:

X x x


----------



## cranberry987

Oh! I started getting tailbone pain today, is very odd as Ive not injured myself and the only other time I had it was when I very possibly had a MC back in June. I had forgotten about it tbh as there was only a v slight chance and Im not even sure if we had sex in my fertile period that cycle - was quite lax about ttc for ages, then became full on :p

I had a 50 day cycle then rly light spotting, then two weeks later super heavy 10+ day period with awful cramps, so if it was a MC it would have been about 9 weeks or something and I had no symptoms at all like this time - no sickness, sore boobs, cramping.

I probably did a HPT but only the one if anything, and this cycle I got preg I didnt get a bfp til cd34, so maybe it was just too early (lots of maybes)

Just thinking tho, this seems to be the point at which the placenta starts to take over. I think Im gonna call my dr back this week and tell him this.

Its probably all in my head tbh, but I think Im going to ask him to check it just to put my mind at rest. I dont think he knew about this as at the time I saw a locum dr and she just said I might have had a MC, didnt do any blood tests.


----------



## lisaf

cranberry - placenta doesn't take over until about 10 weeks. The heart starts beating at about 6 weeks.

Not sure about the tailbone pain.. .make sure you sit on padded seats though... I had a lot of frontal pubic pain early on and figured out I was basically bruising my pubic bone as I sat on firm/hard seats... my bones bruise easily though :shrug:


----------



## cranberry987

I think Im gonna go to the EPU this week. have a day off so maybe theyll reassure me.


----------



## lisaf

They may not be able to see a heartbeat until 6 weeks though, so be prepared if they do an ultrasound and don't see one. You might want to wait until you are a bit over 6 weeks just to be sure. My FS said that they only see the HB 80% of the time at 6weeks0days in a viable pregnancy.
I know how hard it is not to have the reassurance, but it can be even worse to go in and come out just as uncertain.

Of course there are girls who see the HB at 5w4days etc... better chances of seeing it on an internal ultrasound.
I thought they didn't do an ultrasound unless you'd had some spotting?


----------



## cranberry987

I really just want a progesterone lvl doing, having a private internal scan on saturday which will be 6+2.

Id probably just tell a white lie and say Id had some spotting, they wont see you unless you have some sort of problem.


----------



## SBB

I'm sure everything is fine Hun, some good advice from Lisa! If you have a scan Saturday thats good. I know a lot of people struggle to get an early scan with the nhs even if they're spotting or bleeding, so don't be too upset if they won't do one... I got one around 6 weeks but I had spotting and red bleeding plus one sided pain, so they were worried about ectopic... 

X x x


----------



## cranberry987

Thanks, Sorry for the worrying, youve probably seen it all before, I feel like a symptom spotter in the tww - I just burnt my toast, is this a sign?!!

Will try and chill now, going to watch ER in bed, just hijacked husbands bath as well. HAR! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Oh don't apologise! We were all the same! It's hard not to worry all the way through, but the first weeks are the worst... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies!

Helen, just for you to be aware... I went in for a scan at 6 weeks with Lili and they couldn't see anything... they thought I had a pseudo sac and prepared me for ectopic... 2 weeks later I had a scan and still no HB, but the pregnancy had progressed. Even when they did my progesterone levels and they dropped slightly the EPU told me that there was nothing they could do if it was another mc... TBH it caused a whole load of unnecessary stress and my advice to you would be to wait as long as possible before a scan. I know it's easier said than done. Also, there is no blood flow between you adn bubs until at least 8 weeks. Once that blood flow is established the chances of mc drop significantly. I know better than to tell you that everything will be ok, butmy advice to you is to look after yourself, relax, try to take it easy and don't tie yourself in knots with stress and worry... also stay away from Google!! :hugs: 

Lou, how is Ben today? and Ellen how is Pearl? :hugs: 

We had our huge family gathering today. It was really lovely! Not too chaotic as the weather was nice and the kids could all play outside! Lili was perfectly behaved and dealt with being passed around everyone very well! All in all a lovely day! One of Joe's cousins bought Lili a Bumbo.... she looks so cute in it! I'll post photos soon. 

Laura, have you and Phil had a talk about last night? :hugs: 

How is everyone else?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. HOw is everyone?? I have no idea how you ladies stay on so often. LOL I barely have time to shower lately much less keep up with BNB. I have no idea what has been going on with everyone but I am sure there are a couple of ladies getting close?? 

I have been sick with mastitis and the BFing has went down hill...any advice ladies? Gunner nurses for a hour at a time then I still have to top him off with 3 to 4 oz of formula. We have a WIC appt on thursday and I have decided if he is not over 9lbs I will just switch to formula..I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Sandi, sorry to hear about the mastitis. :hugs: I would do whatever feels right to you. Have you tried expressing to see how much milk you're producing? Has he lost weight or is he just putting it on slowly? At first Lili took over an hour to feed and we had to feed her every 2 -3 hours... she's still only on 3oz a feed!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am not getting much when I pump...the most I have gotten is 5oz and that was from both sides...after a half hour of pumping...I would just get a dribble at a time. I am not sure what he weighs but 2 weeks ago he was 8lbs 7oz. His birth weight was 8lb4 and when we left the hospital 4days later he was 8lb so I think by now he should be over 8lbs. He nurses constantly and I knw something is coming out cause there is milk there when I take him off but he still seems hunggry.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I only get 5-6oz in total each pump, so you're doing pretty well hon. Does he take a pacifier? Could it ne that he's not hungry and just wants the oral stimulation? I'm not sure what else to suggest I'm afraid. :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Edited- (bloody stupid iPod double posting!! :dohh:)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Peach Blossom said:


> I only get 5-6oz in total each pump, so you're doing pretty well hon. Does he take a pacifier? Could it ne that he's not hungry and just wants the oral stimulation? I'm not sure what else to suggest I'm afraid. :hugs: xx

Thank you. He does take a pacifier but not often...think I might just call the dr moonday


----------



## babyloulou

HI girls- sorry I've not been on today- got a very niggly upset baby at the moment :-( He still hasn't fed very well today although did have a big feed before bed. If he's still the same in the morning I'm going to ring the doctors. He's not poo'd today or had many wet nappies either! :-(

Laura- sorry about the arguement last night- it's sounds horrible and so annoying! I hope Phil is suitably sheepish!! :hugs:

Helen- I agree with the others- try and hold off as long as you can for a scan. I know it's so hard but you'll worry even more if there is nothing detected yet :hugs: 

Sandi- I'm by no means a breastfeeding expert but have done loads of reading on the breastfeeding section as Ben has always been such a demanding feeder! Now at 2 weeks the baby goes through a growth spurt where they basically nurse constantly (Ben was literally on me 24-7 and I ended up having to co-sleep just to be able to get some sleep!! I latched him on and just snoozed!) - the absolute worst thing you can do at this point is supplement with formula- the baby suckles constantly to up your supply - if you're giving formula your supply won't be going up as much as it should and you will just pro-long the growth spurt and constant feeding. The basic advice I got was just to let him feed whenever he wanted and not worry. There's always milk there and they reckon pumping is no indication of how much milk the baby can get as a pump is no where near as efficient as a baby. It you go on the breastfeeding forum section you will see LOADS of posts similar to yours about breastfeeding in the first couple of weeks xxxx

Jess- the party sounded nice. I can't wait to see little Lili in her bumbo! I bet she looks so cute!! 

Hi everyone else :hi:


----------



## TySonNMe

Sandi, for a 2 weeks old 5oz is a lot!!! I found that all those questions about if I'm producing enough and is he eating long enough, all that was just stressing me out more. If he's making plenty of wet diapers, don't worry about it. Jackson is 5 months now and eats 6.5oz every 4-5 hours.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm went the gym couldn't resist just went on the bike for 30minutes and walked on the treadmill for 15minutes i enjoyed it glad my son is back in school i have had peach and quiet ha not mum mum mum ever 2 minutes x x x


----------



## SBB

Lol caz is that what we've all got to look forward to?! 

Sandi I think lou gave some great advice there. Totally agree re the formula, your supply needs to sort itself out and supplementing won't help. It's very early days, why dont you set a time to keep going for, maybe another 2-3 weeks and see how it is then? And I never got much pumping at the beginning either, takes time to get used to it, and ideally it's advised not to pump til 6 weeks when your supply is a bit more settled... 

How is everyone? Sammuel slept terribly again :cry: his little tooth is so sharp! No wonder it hurts them! 

Guys I know most of you aren't into the whole nappy thing, but I got THE CUTEST nappy today :happydance: and got it cheap! https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/Bum-Cheeks-Very-Hungry-Caterpillar-Spots this isn't a very good pic, it's so cute in real life! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

yes hun thats all i get mum mum mum its not dad dad dad haha x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi:

Suz- that nappy is gorgeous! Almost makes me want to start using cloth!! X

I am so worried about Ben- he is hardly feeding at all. I've rang the doctors and they can't get him in til weds! :shock: He's just not interested at all when i try to feed him- the only feed he's accepting is the late night one :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I had that with Lili a few weeks back. For 3 or 4 days she just didn't eat at all... She then went on a 2 day guzzle bender. Is he listless or unresponsive in anyway? Are you still getting wet nappies? :hugs:

Suz, LOVE that nappy!! So cute. I have very boring White ones for Lil... Tempted to get some patterns going when she moves on to the bamboozles!

We went to see a child minded today. She was very nice and her place is great. Still hate the idea of leaving her though. :(. She went under the water on her own without anyone holding on for 3 seconds today!!! So proud! :haha:


----------



## cranberry987

Hope everyones sick babies are ok, I have no advice whatsoever Im afraid, just thoughts :)

I swear that my clothes are tighter today. Ive lost weight this week from eating super healthy and my face is looking skinny, Im not bunged up - the metformin helps keep things flowing, but still knickers leggings and skirt today all tight. My Dorothy P order has been dispatched, £3 maternity trousers, might need em at this rate!


----------



## babyloulou

Helen- that's a good sign honey- it's the early pregnancy bloat. I remember feeling SO uncomfortable!! X

Jess- clever Lili!! That must have been brilliant to see! X

He is having some wet nappies but not every one is noticeably wet. He's hardly taking in any milk at all though so probably got nothing to wee out! :-( The doctors' surgery just didn't seem bothered! :shrug:


----------



## Smile4me

Good Afternoon Ladies!
Chel are you hanging in there? Keeping that LO in there :) 

Nice to see you Sandi we need to see pics lady!


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou give your health Visitor a call! Or kick off with the surgery..........Im sure all is fine and its just an off few days but you need to shout at them to get heard. A 2 day wait with a possibly ill child is not on!!!!!!!

Jess - Well done to Lilli! How many child minders etc are u seeing??

Helen - Glad things are going well xxx 

Verna - nice to see u honey. How long wil cancun??????/

Hi to everyone else. Not much to report except Pearls teething. Suz, which has Sammuel got cos I have no clue where this bad boy will emerge in Pearls gob hahaha!

Oh and I am super super bloated, emotional, grumpy and feel yuck............So guessin AF is lurking. Arent I lucky hey?? Dont get any for years and years thanks to PCOS - Have a baby and am getting a motherload it would seem! Yuck!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Ellen! That sucks! Will this be your first AF? I actually had a tiny bit of EWCM the other day! Crazy!! :shock:

As for pearls teeth don't they say it's usually the front bottom two and then the front top two? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Im not sure Lou.....Thats waht i thought but then she's sticking objects RIGHT at the back lol, making herself super retch hahaha!

And yes, first AF! First "natural" one for ooooh 6years hahaha!

Hows Ben this evening?? 

Got loooooooooads of family coming round tomorrow with the kiddies. Watch Pearl stop her super sleep and keep me up all night!


----------



## babyloulou

Ben is still the same! He's been crying for the last couple of hours. He is completely gnawing on his hand and knuckles until they're red raw! Still not feeding!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Perhaps it is his teeth Lou?? Have u tried any calpol or teething gel perhaps??

Just read this fab article on the 4 month sleep regressions - thought others might be interested. Ive saved it to favourites to consult later

https://www.babysleepsite.com/how-we-sleep/4-month-old-sleep-regression/


----------



## babyloulou

(stupid phone triple posting now)


----------



## babyloulou

(stupid phone triple posting now)


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I gave him some Calpol earlier on- didn't do much though!


----------



## SBB

Poor ben :( go with your gut instinct - if you think there's so something wrong then make them listen! Could he be over tired? Sammuel screams and chews his fists like theres something so wrong with him when he's tired... That doesn't explain the lack of feeding though of course... 

Ellen Sammuel has his bottom left tooth - it's so sharp! Seriously I reckon if he bit my finger hard it would bleed - god knows what he'd do to my nipple :wacko: 

Yay for lili going under water alone! I found a pool really close to me that does it, but its from birth - I didn't realise that, hope its not too late. How many weeks is yours Jess? This one is 40 weeks! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Lou, hope things improve tomorrow hun xxx

Just been watching a new female comic on comedy central, shes called Olivia Lee and has had Paul and I in TEARS! She is so vulgar its v v funny! x

Tummys hurting loads now so gonna go get into bed and curl up into a ball! x


----------



## babyloulou

The class we are doing is suitable from birth too Suz- but Ben will be 13 weeks when he starts. Its only for 11 weeks though not 40!!! :shock: Did you mean 4 weeks? X


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- Ste has just turned over from that comedy program because he couldn't believe how shit and unfunny it was!! :rofl: (I can't comment I wasn't watching it properly!)


----------



## SBB

Lol at ste turning it off and Ellen raving about it! 

No 40 weeks!!! I thought it was mental - that's 10 months!!!

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

We've only met with one child minder so far. It was really good there... almost like a mini nursery. They have a dedicated building that is the playroom in their garden complete with a toilet and kitchen. It seemed really nice. I hadn't organised any other visits in case we went today and realised that we didn't want to go the route of a childminder. I think we'll look at a few nurseries, but they are looking to be cost prohibitive... The childminder charges £45 a day and the nursery is £68!! I'm still hoping to win the lottery so that I don't have to go back to work! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, the first course was 5 weeks and each course after that is 5 weeks too. In our class we had babies from 8 weeks to 13 weeks, so it's not too late! Do you have to sign up for all the 40 weeks in advance?! This is the course that we do: www.borntoswim.co.uk

Lou, I hope that Ben rights himself soon. If you're worried I would book an emergency appt with your doctor. They have to have emergency appts free by law!

Ellen, my first AF was really light, but I had all the symptoms I usually have! Hope it doesn't last too long for you. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

That childminder sounds good Jess... and cheaper - I thought it would be more than nursery! 

I don't know if I have to Book all 40 weeks, I'll check tomorrow. Thanks for the link I'll check them out too :) 

Sammuel is asleep in his pram, I kind of want to leave him there to see if he sleeps any longer than when he's in with me, but I don't know if I can sleep with him not next to me! I can't check if he's breathing and I might not know if somethings wrong :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ewwwwwwww..... :hissy: I'm sat on the sofa and I felt something wet on my ankle... THought I'd knocked my drink over, but went to feel and there was A SLUG on my ankle!! WFT?!!! Where did that come from FFS?!!! So grossed out right now, AND I've just had a bath!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Can you put the pram next to the bed Suz?


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies! Went to the dr today! Dilated to a 1. 60% effaced. Connor is head down! And my due date is diff than my ticker, so I'm 37 weeks on thursday! Omgosh! My dr said he hopes I make it to next wednesday for my appt. Eeeeek! I'm so freaked out! Hahaha! Another week or 2 and he'll prob be here!! Woooooooow!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh wow Chell! So exciting!! Hope he hangs on just a little longer! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Jess WTF?!?!?! that is soooooo disgusting! I left him in the pram near the bed, can't get him right next to it as the cot is in the way. He woke about 1am anyway so got him into bed... 

Chell that's great news I hope you'll make it to 37 weeks! V exciting!! 

I had a dream I was pregnant. Can't remember much else but I was full term and hardly had a bump!! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Morning girls. Its been a few days. 

Suz, very weird dream. Could it be telling you something. 

How is everyone? Any gossip?

Chell i hope you make it passed 37 weeks, its getting closer. :dance:

Well last night i had a dream i had another little boy, he had fair hair and bright blue eyes. :shrug: The labour was very very quick but i ended up having an emergance section and being allowed home a few hours later :wacko:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Full moon is giving us all vivid dreams I see!! I had a crazy dream about wanting to hoover the bedroom in the middle of the night and having an argument with Joe about it!! :rofl: Also dreamt I was pregnant!

Took Lili to get weighed today... 8lbs 7oz!! still a micro baby! :haha:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I cannot believe that at 3 months Lili STILL weighs less than Sammuel when he was born :rofl: 

Wow what's with all the pregnancy dreams?! Laura I wonder if your dream is right and it's a boy?! Did you say your instinct is girl? 

Jess have you DTD yet?! We did it again for the 2nd time, still not that nice :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weather lovely her taking my dogs on the field chell not long now hun x x x


----------



## SBB

Hey caz :wave: it's soooo gorgeous here too, am in garden doing my work :) 

Laura did you sort things out with phil? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! Lovely weather today! :flower: 

Crazy dreams you're all having! :haha: This gonna end up a thread full of pregnant ladies again! :lol:

Suz- we haven't DTD yet. I can't face it! :-/

Well I took Ben to the doctors this morning. She said he's fine- just teething! I told her he hadn't been feeding and she asked me to try there so she could see his reaction- so I did and he fed brilliantly!!! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

SUz, yeah my instinct was girl but now im not sure just have to wait and see i suppose. Yeah me and Phil are great, Cleared the air a lot which i think really needed to be done. There was a lot we had both brushed under the carpet and had built up.

Lou, glad ben is ok and just typical about feeding in the doctors. :dohh:
Did you recommend anything for the teething?

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Glad you've sorted everything out Laura! :hugs: She didn't recommend anything really- just said to take him back if he gets any worse. I bought him one of those posh Sophie La Giraffe teething toys that everybody raves about and he seems to like her- he's not chewed on her yet but has put her to his mouth a couple of times! I'm hoping once he figures out how to chew on things it will ease his teeth a bit! He's only 10 weeks bless him- can't believe he's teething already!! :dohh:


----------



## laura6914

Shae has been teething on and off for months, its a nightmare. 
Whats this toy you mentioned? I havent heard of it. 
x


----------



## babyloulou

Google "Sophie the giraffe" xx


----------



## laura6914

I have seen it before, a bit pricey for what it is. 
x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah it is! I bought a tommee yippee cheap teether too- he'll probably like that much better! :rofl:

So whats everyone up to on this fine day? X


----------



## SBB

Yeh Sophie is a rip off but if he takes to it then that's good! 
One thing they taught us in baby massage was to dip your finger in ice water then massage his gums, keep dipping your finger to make it nice and cold. 
They can teeth for ages before getting a tooth apparently... 
Typical he fed straight away in the docs :dohh: 

Laura I'm glad you sorted stuff out... Can't wait to find out what you're having :) 

I'm in the garden feeding sammuel at the moment, then got to do some more work :( In the shade. He has his sun hat on. Our grey cat has gone somewhere and been gone for ages. I hope she's ok... 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

I have a tommie tippe one to and Shae loves it. It has 4 handles in the shape of a square that are teething rings and a ball that spins in the middle. Its so cute cause he has just learnt to spin it. :cloud9:

Im still in my PJs, feeling soooooo tired today. Thinking of getting in the garden for a little bit with sprout. Will plaster him in suncream and put his sun hat on. It looks warm but i havent even been out in it yet to see if it is. 

x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- does grey cat normally roam? I'm sure he's fine- probably basking somewhere in this glorious weather! x

Laura- he definitely needs a hat is gorgeously hot! X


----------



## laura6914

just wanted to share this, im in stitches. 
Shae is having a dairy lea sandwich for dinner. He has picked up two squares one in each hand and is trying to ram them both in his mouth :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: Ahh bless him! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

i think its safe to say he likes them. He has moved onto his pear now but its that slippy he is struggling to get a grip on them :rofl:
This BLW isnt for the light hearted i tell you. He is in a right mess. :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Bless him Laura! So cute :) 

Sammuel is v grumpy, he has another tooth we can see coming through :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and lou grey cat came back. She must have just been lying around somewhere like you say... :) 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Has he got teeth already Suz?
I can feel one trying to come through at the bottom front with shae but it just doesnt want to break the surface.
I froze some banana to use as a teether and shae loves it. :thumbup:
May be worth looking into when your lo's are ready. A friend of mine on another thread suggested it. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Have you seen those net bags that you can put fruit in when starting to wean? I saw people talking about them in the baby club. It's these 

https://www.babysafefeeder.com/

Suz- yay! Glad she's back! Xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw laura hes lovely awwww x x x


----------



## SBB

He's got one come through a couple of days ago Laura an another on the way! 

That thing looks really good lou... 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls!

Cute picture Laura!!

All this teething talk...no teeth for Jackson just yet, but hopefully soon! I'm going to miss his gummy smile though :cry:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hola gals! Feelin a bit summery today! Its sooo lovely!

Been out for lunch with my cousin and her 2 littlies at F&B's, then went on a nice big walk with my friend who had a big girl the other week. Poppy and she weighed the same as Pigpog so 2 fatties together hahaha

Lou -glad u got seen by the doc and that its confirmed to be his teeth. Pearls a right winge bag today from hers........She sucking on casey the cow tho so is ok for now.

Laura - Glad things are sorted and the air is clear xxx

Suz - Glad grey is ok and u and sammuel are enjoying the sunshine! x

Hi to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- I have a fruit mesh feeder thingy. Haha. My ds never liked it. I think it just pissed him off...but I bet my dd would have loved it. It's worth a try!

Ladies I am so nervous to deliver. Lol. You'd think I'd be ok, with this being #3 and all, but I'm terrified! :rofl: I'm soo not going to rule out the epidural. Even tho that's what scares me most. I'm just going to go with it and not have a plan...see where things take me. Hubs is all worried and really wants me to not be in pain and just wants me to get an Epi so I don't hurt. He's so sweet.

We went to ikea again and spent a ton. Oops. Got new dressers tho. Stayed up late rearranging. So tired today!

How is everyone? Lots of teething I see. Watchthose nipples! Haha


----------



## kcw81

hey girls long time no talk! hope everyone is well. Suz I can't believe sammuel is getting teeth already, that seems so soon! do you have a pic of it? I didn't read back to check. I think Jimmy is finally going through what you all have been talking about, growth spurts. I thought you were all making it up as an excuse for any mysterious behavior! haha. He is now taking 6 ounces per feeding, almost 40 oz yesterday and just two days before he only needed 28 ounces a day till then!! I am amazed how quick he changed. It became apparent when he started waking early from all his naps and seemed hungry all the time suckling on his hands and being SUPER fussy for no reason I could think of. it feels so strange to feed him a big tall bottle now, instead of the little one! he actually woke at midnight the past two nights for the first time in a month for another feeding, it felt like the beginning all over again!

Seriously I had heard how just when you think you got it figured out it changes, but now I really understand that! 

how many ounces breast milk do you all feed yours per day? I will try to read back later to see how all the girls are, been so busy with my sister and getting read for my dad tomorrow! :) xxoo


----------



## TySonNMe

I think Jackson is up to about 26oz a day plus about a half jar of pureed fruit or vegetable.


----------



## babyloulou

Evening ladies. Can we compare sleep/nap times? Am I the only one still having to hold the baby for every nap? I can get him to nap in his pram if I take him for a walk but not in the house (even if I push him round an obstacle course in the house- he doesn't fall for it!) For every other nap I have to hold him. 

How do your babies go for naps? Do you settle them first? Do you let them cry? Rock them to sleep? I know they say you shouldn't worry about it or try and get any routine until after 12 weeks as everything before this should be what the baby wants but I want to start thinking about getting him to nap properly. He sleeps really well at night- it's just daytimes! 

Can you tell me how you do it? Props you use? How long they nap etc...? Xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and also how you do the night time routine too. I'm still boobing him to sleep at the moment! (although Ste can also settle him by rocking him sometimes) x


----------



## lisaf

Laura - glad you and OH talked things out!
Lou - those sophie giraffes are all the rage here too... mostly I think because its hard to find things that aren't full of chemicals here, but kids seem to love them too because they're easy to hold onto and shaped so interesting.
Chell - I hope you get the birth you want! If you get an epidural, odds are in your favor that it won't be as bad as your last one! :hugs: Thats a really uncommon thing. Take lots of showers at the hospital or at home.. they're supposed to work miracles, lol!

ummm, forgot what everyone else was talking about, lol! no real advice on the babies!

my dog isn't eating again.. he just goes off his food every so often.. skipped 2 meals, then ate 1 or 2.. now has skipped 2 meals again. He's not sick, he's just always been a fussy eater but plainly isn't starving/malnourished. Its just so frustrating because he can't tell us why he's not eating (sure to experience this with my little boy too, lol!). anyway, he's curled up in my lap right now and keeps licking my bump.. :haha:

Had a crazy dream this morning during my first nap. I dreamt we were visiting my uncle... the one who gave us so much stuff. We were getting ready to leave, trying to track down all our stuff around their huge house.. when we noticed there were all these people with cameras in their yard. Dh wouldn't let me go investigate and said he'd figure out what was going on. Our stuff ended up being searched by police with dogs.... they found some pills that I had taken away from my SIL (who totally abuses her pills). I was able to convince them that I was just carrying them until I could dispose of them properly since you cant throw them away or flush them. Anyway, we ended up not being able to leave that day and DH wouldn't tell me what was going on. There was a side plot where we tried to smuggle out some human bones that were some rare antique things. Anyway we were ready to leave when I found out that the police were confiscating our money... $3k worth that was saved up for rent, hospital bills, baby stuff etc... that since it was in my uncle's house they could seize it. I still had no clue what my uncle was in trouble for but I was panicking about not having the money.

Then my DH woke up and I told him my dream.... he said 'oh yeah? Mine was worse... I dreamt I almost got raped by a bear' :rofl:PMSL!!! Yeah.. thats worse!


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, at that age we were getting Jackson to sleep however possible...plenty of naps on me or being held. Around 11 weeks I think we did controlled crying and his sleeping got a lot better. Now, since we're 'un-swaddling' he uses the binky for every nap and at night...contemplating taking it away or letting him still have it once he can pop his own binky. He wakes up a few times at night, but settles back to sleep with his binky. At the babysitter's he uses it to go to sleep too...he can settle himself back to sleep on his own with the binky...he doesn't need to be held anymore, but OH and I both enjoy holding him for naps sometimes (I miss him all day long and even that little bit of closeness makes me happy!!)


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, :rofl: at your OH's dream!!!


----------



## lisaf

Lou - My friends have had a lot of success when they started working on a routine... For them, feeding right upon waking, then play time, then nap was part of the equation.
They also go to a quiet room, read her a book or two etc... they used to bounce her until she got too heavy for them to do that.

Basically, anything you can work on that works as a signal to Ben that now is the time to sleep can help. Things like that seahorse, the sleep sheep etc can help too.
Since he does ok at night, do you have a very dark place for him to nap? 

(feel free to ignore the girl who hasn't had to do this herself yet, lol!)


----------



## Onelildream

lisa-bahahaha. bahahahahhaahaha. your poor OH.

Mine woke me up to tell me he dreampt he was in an arranged marriage in India...but told everyone NO he was marrying someone else (me) bc he was in love. haha. Everyone was congratulating him for his "love marriage"


----------



## lisaf

lol, crazy full-moon dreams!! :)


----------



## Onelildream

Ok I changed my siggy so it's right. puts me to 23 days max. THAT freaks me out! How did it get here so fast?! Lisa- 2 weeks to go. eek.


----------



## lisaf

aaaaahhh!!! noooo!!!! :haha:
DH predicted last night that I'll go into labor within a week, week and a half, max. I looked at him and said NO, I'm not ready yet!!!!


----------



## SBB

Lou sammuel usually has a morning nap when I sense he is tired, around 11 very roughly. He grew out of sleeping on me but now needs to be rocked to sleep... I put him in his pram and rock him back and forth with the seahorse on. He usually screams for a bit but goes off eventually, usually for an hour, sometimes 2. Then same thing afternoon but only for only about 30mins usually. In the evening have to rock him to sleep again, trying now but he's grizzling loads. 
At night I have to feed him to sleep. Which I want to try and stop or it won't change. 

Lisa :rofl: at your dhs dream!!! Can't believe you're so close! 

And you chell. I was in ikea a lot in the couple of weeks before my due date :haha: trying to get the house sorted! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

silly cat! My white cat clio is sitting here getting into trouble.. she reached over and snagged a Starburst candy wrapper in her mouth and tried to take off running :dohh:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hehehe Lisa - Your hubbys dream is so funny! Loving the image of your clio, trying to snaffle sweet wrappers!

Lou, Pearl tends to sleep from 7-8 each night until 6-7, then she will feed, have a v small play sometime and drift back off to sleep on the bed for about an hr. We then properly wake up at 8-9 and I get ready, then more grub at 10ish and some playtime, followed by a sleep - this can be anything from a 20min cat nap to a 2hr sleep. Then a small bottle of booby to tide her over til bedtime feed. Before this depending on her mood we will have a walk tehn bath. But if she is tired she has a 10 min kip to tide her over.

She rarley strays from this tbh. Weekends sometimes are less sleep but only cos she likes lookin round in the car! x


----------



## SBB

Ellen I cannot believe how long pigpog sleeps for - I'm so jealous :cry:

Casey sorry jimmys routine is all out! I hope he gets back into it soon. Get rid of all these guests I miss you on here!!! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies... oh bless you ladies and your LO's teething, ugh so early?!?!?!

weird dreams girls, what are you feeding your dh's??

Mine has a romantic evening planned hes at home cleaning while I'm at work hehe
Can't wait to get home :)

BTW ladies,,,, apparently my passport has been in a plane crash :(
NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Doc1.pdf.pdf
File size: 74.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz she is exceptional! BUT my cousin told me today her daughter Freya WAS a similar sleeper but from 6months became a nightmare.................She now ONLY sleeps with 4 dummies in her room (in case one goes awol!) She HAS to sleep with one ear covered (lmao!) and has an imaginary baby that sometimes goes missing during the night and results in my cousin having to play pretend find baby at 3am! 

She has tried EVRYTHING to get her to sleep better and without all these aids but she wont have it.

She cant need it tho.,.............As she was running nuddy round my garden in the sun today with Auntie Ellen chasing her wirth a squirt gun hahaha x


----------



## lisaf

holy cow Verna!! Thats crazy!!! Fx'd they can find/process it in time!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh yeah Lou, Jackson's nighttime routine has not changed much since he was abotu a week old. I like to call it the four B's: bath, bottle, burp, bed. He gets his bath, lotion, brush teeth (gums), bottle (usually done in like 2 minutes), burp (again like a minute or two) and I might rock him for a few minutes (for my own selfish pleasure) and put him down whether he's sleeping or awake.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, the equation for bottle feeding breast milk is this: take the baby's weight in ounces, divide it by 6 and that is what the baby should have in a day. 

Lou, Lili kind of got herself in to a routine that I try to keep up. Only from 3pm though! before that we don't yet have anything established. She normally falls asleep on the bottle. I then wind her and put her down in her cot. She sometimes wakes up, but I leave her to soothe herself which she does 90% of the time. 

We went to Ashridge estate today to see the bluebell woods... It was soooo beautiful! We got some stunning shots of Lili! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Double post


----------



## Britt11

oh Verna, good gosh that IS crazy!! :shrug: wtf?? doesnt give you the warm and fuzzies to have your passport app crash in a plane crash!!!

Hope everyone is well, busy at work just dropping in to say hi
:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw I love bluebell woods! Theres a couple near us I must go and get some pics of sammuel... 

Verna that sucks about your passport :( hope it all works out ok! 

Sammuel will not settle tonight. He finally fell asleep in the pram, then woke up and refuses to go back to sleep. I don't get it :nope: why do they fight it so much? :cry: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh for fucks sake!!!! I just wrote a massive reply to everyone and then clicked on the stupid advert banner underneath the submit button by mistake and lost it!! Stupid fucking iPod!! :growlmad:

Anyway....

I'm so jealous of all the babies that have routines or sleep so much!! I am not a very routined person myself though and I'm very disorganised! Guess I'll just have to accept I'm gonna have a 'Laissez faire' parenting style! (or 'lazy' I guess you could call it! :rofl:)

I'm trying Ben in a crib that we've borrowed tonight as his new mattress has come. Up until now I've still been cramming him in his Moses basket every night! And i really mean cramming him in! Head to foot in it! :haha:

Jess- we have some bluebell woods near us in Ambergate- I was saying to Ste the other night that we should take Ben and get some good photos of him. Post your pictures of Lili so I can get some ideas for bluebell posing! :lol:

I can't remember what else I wrote now!? Errrrr.... Oh yeah I can't believe now near the end you are now Lisa and Chell!! Thats gone soooo quick!! :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and Ben had his first bath with his Daddy tonight!!! He LOVED it!!! He was actually properly laughing and giggling! I'll post a piccy when I've got him settled. (if I can find one without Ste's willy on! :haha:)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, how lovely Lou! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh, yeah, Suz, we haven't dtd yet... It's a bit tough timing it right as Joe goes to bed before me and gets up before me... So we're never in bed awake!! :rofl: I might seduce him when we go to France later this week! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Where are you going in France Jess? Are you taking Lili? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

We're going to my Mum's house near Toulouse. Me and Lili are driving with my Mum and Joe is flying. Gonna be a long drive!! But we have a car cot so hopefully Lili will sleep a whole load of the time!


----------



## babyloulou

Sounds lovely Jess :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

If the weather's like this it will be amazing! Can't wait! :)


----------



## SBB

Yes pics please, of lili in the woods and Ben in the bath, NOT of ste's willy please :rofl: 

Hate it lou those bloody banners at the bottom, I might write to admin and tell them how annoying it is and see if they can move them! 

I am also not a routine person at all, I do kind of wish I had the motivation to get him into some sort of routine but I'm useless! 

Jess France sounds lovely! I thought your mum lived in china? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ste wants to know what's so wrong with his willy!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, she lives in Hong Kong, but has a house in France. 

Will try to post some photos tomorrow... have left the camera in the car :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Just tell him we don't want to be too jealous of you!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

He liked that Jess! :winkwink: Accepted it without question :rofl:


----------



## SBB

That's cool Jess! 

Ok, if we absolutely must we'll look at his willy, but if we take the piss he brought it upon himself!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Suz- your tens machine was taken this morning by UPS with Ste's work parcels- should be with you in the morning :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Its packed in a Next shoe box so dont get confused when it turns up and send it back saying you haven't ordered anything from Next!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Joe has finally given in and gone back on to Facebook... I sent him a relationship request to show that we are married and he ignored it!!! :hissy: To be fair he didn't realise that ignoring it meant that he was rejecting me... he just thought it might stop FB telling him about the request! I told him that I was going to unfriend him for it! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Bad Joe!!! :haha: 

Thanks for that lou, I'd probably have got all excited thinking I was getting some mysterious new shoes :lol: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well it is covered in sellotape with a piece of A4 paper taped too it so you may have been a bit suspicious! :lol:

Ahh bless you Jess!! Naughty Joe!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Here we are- Benjamin loving the bath with his Daddy and a couple more from today...

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/April%202011/100.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/April%202011/091.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/April%202011/056.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/April%202011/070.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/April%202011/047.jpg


----------



## Britt11

oh geez is he fricken cute Lou. OMG so precious, love the bath pics and his perfect little nose...ahhhh


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-what a handsome baby!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

great pics Lou!! :) Such a happy baby in that bath!!


----------



## babyloulou

He loves being in the bath- but screams blue murder afterwards! :haha: He hates being wet and cold after!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Fab photos Lou!! :hugs: such a cutie!!... Ben that is, not Ste... Although I'm sure he's very cute too!! :rofl: Lili hates getting out of the bath too!! Always such a tragedy!! Haha


----------



## laura6914

morning all. 

i have flu :( but on a high note, i have my scan at 9:30 tomorrow :dance: so exciting. im taking shae with me to. i want him to be a part of it all. 

lou- those pics are gorgeous. i must say we have all produced such gorgeous babies. :thumbup:

how are we all today?

xxx


----------



## SBB

Lou what a gorgeous boy!! (again, Ben not Ste :haha:) so cute in the bath! 

Sammuel HATES the bath. He's ok after a few mins in with me, but screams the whole time on his own :nope: 

Laura sorry you have flu, that sucks :( but YAY for the scan! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

thanks suz hun. how are you today? x


----------



## SBB

Alright thanks hun, bit less tired - sammuel slept reasonably well (still woke up at least twice but thats better than every hour!!) 

I have to go out and do some work today :( boohoo! 

What are you up to today? Is phil home looking after you or has he had to go to work? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh Laura, i keep meaning to say, in your siggy, can you put a space after JOURNAL: because otherwise when you post it makes the screen all funny on my iPhone :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Ill do that right away Suz :rofl:

No phil is at work :( but he has two long weekends in row so thats good :yipee:

I feel like death warmed up today, and shae is whining like a girl :haha:


----------



## SBB

Aw it's horrible when you're sick, you need looking after! 

Thanks Hun ;) :haha: 

Shit I have to go out in an hour and haven't even had breakfast! Better get on... Hope you feel better :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

thanks chick, have a good en'. :thumbup: Hope all goes well.


----------



## TySonNMe

Laura, good luck at your scan today!!

Lou, lovely pictures..the ones in the bath didn't show up but the other two of him in the pram...so cute!!!

Good morning everyone!


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Lou, we have to stuff LO in his bassinet too since OH broke his ankle. It's the only thing that is high enough that OH can mind LO at night. It is very helpful! Makes me wish we had bought a co-sleeper that was larger. Might have to look for one now as Jackson is about to bust out at the top, bottom, and sides!! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

TySonNMe said:


> Laura, good luck at your scan today!!!

its not until tomorrow hunny, but thankyou :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls! Isnt this sunshine FAB! We've been out all day again today in the garden, reading and playing and growing more freckles! I swear I get more every single summer!

Laura, in case I dont get on in time tomorrow good luck for the scan sweetie!

Suz, hope your work hasnt been too hard!

Lou - Im sure Ben will LOVE his crib. Pearls been in hers since week 2 cos she was big and wriggled round and bashed into the sides! 

Margaret - Good to see u honey. Glad hubby can still help u out with the bust ankle n all! x


----------



## laura6914

Thanks Ellen hun, Im so jealous, we have been stuck inside all day as i have flu :(
Im feeling better than i did earlier though so hopefully i can enjoy it tomorrow as it will be hotter than today. :thumbup:

Funnily enough i seem to get freckles when its sunny to, i dont have them any other time :shrug:

We are having a BBQ tomorrow just the three of us which im looking forward to. 

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO - Laura I totally forgot to say we bbq'd last night. Paul came from work with so much food and beer u'd swear we had 50 people coming round. Bless him! It was lovely tho, albeit a little cold at 7pm in a north facing garden lol!

Sorry u are unwell hun. Sucks been ill and preggers cos u cant take anything other than rubbish paraceptoml!x


----------



## laura6914

LOL, bless him. Was it just the 3 of you?
I know i have just wrapped up in jumpers and drank lots of water. Seems to have done the trick. *fingers crossed)

xx


----------



## Britt11

good morning girls, well I guess its at least afternoon there now.
Laura- sorry your feeling off today, hopefully you are starting to feel better, excited for your scan tomorrow! :thumbup:

okay ladies PLEASE pass on some of this great weather you are having over here....sounds like its been nice for weeks there and its still sh#t ass cold here. We had an el nina winter, the coldest winter ever recorded for Calgary and Spring seems to be the same...where is the thumbs down icon??

oh and Kitten kept me up a lot of the night, not sure where she is trying to go....lol its cute but I have given up on trying to guess her position she moves so darn much

cheers,


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL sorry Laura! Good luck tomorrow! And please feel better soon!

Ellen, OH and I aren't married...don't know if we ever will. I have always wanted to be married, but OH is divorced so he sees it differently. I am not in a rush, but I absolutely hate the fact that my last name is different than my son's!


----------



## laura6914

Hey Britt, The weather isnt too hot, im sure it wont last much longer either, it never does. Bless LO moving around, she soon wont have much room left to. 

Margret. Me and OH arent married either, but i changed my name via deedpol so we all have the same surname. May be worth looking into. :shrug: It doesnt cost a lot, about £30 i think.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi:

Hope you feel better soon Laura :hugs:

Margaret- I've got a different last name to Ben too as we're not married yet either :hugs:

Well Ben hated his new crib and ended up co-sleeping in the end!! I'm not giving in and putting him back in the moses basket. I'm sure he'll get used to the crib eventually :shrug:


----------



## laura6914

Thanks Lou, Im sure Ben will get used to it soon enough. Its just change thats all. 
Co-sleeping (i know im probably going to sound soooooo thick now,but,) is that having baby in the same bed as you? :blush: i have never had to do it so im not sure! :blush:


----------



## babyloulou

Yes that's basically it Laura- sleeping with the baby x


----------



## laura6914

thanks lou :blush:

Is the cot still in your room or have you moved Ben into his own room?


----------



## babyloulou

Still in our room - at the side of the bed where the Moses basket was x


----------



## laura6914

I know you may not be confortable doing this yet, but may be try him in his own room?
Shae would not settle in our room but once we put him in his own room at 2 1/2 months he started settling so much easier and sleeping through :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry margaret, I knew that doh! Do u ever broach the subject of marriage with him??I know lots of men and women who went onto have new relationships after div orce and some do marry again and others swear never to! xxx

Laura - Its was just me Paul and Pearl hahaha

Och Lou sorry the crib bombed, I would say just keep on with it tho cos he'll soon get the message! x

Pearls started HATING her gym now. WTF?!?!? She loved it and used to nod off on it all the time. Little buggers! x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all enjoying the sun if its nice were you are afm this bnb has been funny when trying to get on it not long to test wooppp hope its worked this time round x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

It's okay Ellen! We talk about it from time to time...he's not interested. So many people we know are getting divorced or are divorced. I even flip flop back and forth about wanting to or not. The only reason I would now is to have the same last name as Jackson. Other than that, we already have the house and are beneficiaries for one another for insurance, etc.

Laura, thanks for the suggestion, but I'm in the U.S. I can change my name, but if I'm going to do that I'd rather just get married.

Lou, we kept the crib in our room for a while...not because he wouldn't settle, but because I was lazy. We put him in his bedroom and he started sleeping through for a few nights. Now, he's back to waking up a few times a night so it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone is well. I haven't read back yet as I'm busy packing for France.... SOOOOO much stuff!! How does anyone just fly somewhere with a baby?!! Haha.

So hot in London... The temp thing in Lili's room is showing 24C!! Not sure how to dress her when it's this hot. Just putting a sleepsuit on without a vest at the moment. 

Will read back and catch up in a bit.


----------



## babyloulou

Our bedroom is always 24 normally Jess- I dress Ben in a vest and a 1tog sleeping bag. The room was 27 when I put him to bed tonight!!! :shock: I opened a window and waited til it was back down to 24 before putting his sleeping bag on x

Hope you have a lovely time in France xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Lou. Our monitor beeps at us if the temperature gets above 24C... v. annoying! :)

We have internet in France so I hope to keep up with everyone! Will someone text me about Lisa and Chel if anything happens?! 

Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you. Last night I dreamt that my SIL had a baby. Told Joe when I woke up and then went for a shower... Whilst I was in my shower Joe's best friend phoned up and said that his wife had had their baby!! Now, I know it was completely accurate, but I'm gonna count that as a premonition! :)


----------



## SBB

Its hot here too! Sammuel always just sleeps in a sleepsuit with no vest now. 

I forgot what I've read, been on but bloody thing keeps crashing all the time - anyone else having that just with b&b? Last few evenings it's the same :shrug: 

Jess have a lovely time!!! 

Laura good luck for your scan :happydance: 

Sammuel is a super grump today - took us 2 HOURS to get him to sleep earlier for a nap :cry: 

We are also not married, I want the same name too though so may get round to it at some point soon! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Defo a premonition!!! Yep I'll text if chell or Lisa pop one out while you're away!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Defo a premonition!!! Yep I'll text if chell or Lisa pop one out while you're away!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think your powers are amazing Jess!! :haha:

Suz- I'm planning on running away somewhere abroad to get married- come and have a double wedding!!  

Oh and yes BnB is playing up ridiculously tonight! Really annoying! :growlmad:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've had real problems with BnB this week! Think they need to upgrade their server again!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here are some bluebell photos: 
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/5638155345_2b3fc947a6_o.jpg
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_1347.jpg
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/5638157157_3f13ff12ed_o1.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Arrr they're gorgeous Jess!! She's so tiny! :flower:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yep! Little bonsai baby! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

What size clothes is she in now? I've just had to swap Ben into 3-6 months vests and joggers today. His 0-3 month stuff is too short now!


----------



## Onelildream

Awe, Jess. So cute.

I'm so tired. off to take a nap. At the dr this week, I'm still gaining weight. Think I'm tired bc of that.


----------



## Peach Blossom

She's fitting in to some of the newborn stuff now!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh bless her!!! She's so gorgeous!! X


----------



## lisaf

so cute Jess!!! And SOO tiny, lol! I think my little boy will come out weighing more than she does at the time he's born :rofl:

Doc appt today... still measuring big.. I'm now measuring 42 weeks :shock: No signs of labor or anything though, lol. Have my ultrasound next Wednesday to see how big he is. I'm really really hoping its all fluid :rofl: Any chance of that girls?


----------



## babyloulou

Wasn't the case for me Lisa!! :lol: I got told he was big and... he bloody was!! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol... maybe its just my own fat.. I can handle that! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gunner 3 weeks


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, so cute! :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

Morning all,

Jess lili is sooooo cute and so tiny. :)

Lisa, i hope all goes well at your appt. Im sure the scan will reveal your little man isnt as big as you think. Fingers crossed.

Well off to get ready for my scan. Its at 9:30 but need to leave my house at 8:45 to fight through rush hour traffic. Ill pop on and update as soon as i get back girl. Im sure all will be fine though. 

Hope you all have a lovely sunny day. :)

xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Good luck Laura hun xxx

Jess OMG those pics are super gorgeous! Im freakin out about holidays and how much u need to take. It seems impossible.

Sandi gunner is a sweetheart, how is he doing?

Lou and Suz, a double wedding would be best, then we only have to buy the one hat lol!

Pearls had a disturbed night, just wanting more and more food so must be a growth spurt! Pretty tired and off to see my uncle as he's still in hospital. Not gonna be fun but need to get it over with tbh............ xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I hope it goes ok Ellen- well as ok as it can be :hugs: xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou xxx How are u and Ben??

Im smiling for now cos my h&m order has just arrived! New shorts to wear in the sunshine x


----------



## SBB

Mornin girls, I gave up with bloody B&B last night :growlmad:

Jess I love the photos, she is precious! :cloud9:

Sandi gunner is gorgeous too! 

Lisa I reckon you've got at least an 8.5lber in there, sorry :haha:

Chell I reckon 7lb13 for Connor...

Laura I hope it's all gone well! 

Lou let's def do a double wedding! Are you going to have a full on wedding? Or really just go abroad? I think we'd either go abroad or do a registry office thing! Can't be arsed with organising a huge wedding, too much else to do! 

Ellen I hope it goes ok today :hugs: 

right, I've got mummies/babies coming over at lunchtime, so gotta make the house presentable! Don't think I have enough time for that :haha:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm going to go abroad I think Suz. Just a nice simple ceremony somewhere. I'm not a good organiser!!


----------



## cranberry987

I got married in Vegas and it was FAB! No nonsense whatsoever, didnt take anyone with us, was great. Everyone back home watched on a webcam and we just have a lovely stress free time and spent all the money on a lush holiday out there and a new kitchen. LV is also so cheap for wedding stuff as its so competative - our photograther was $150 and she was amazing, sent us a DVD of all the pics and we just printed them ourselves.

Would definatly recommend it!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hmm, Vegas...can lure him there on the premise of gambling and fun and then knock him over the head wit ha pan and take him to the 24hour chapel! LoL!!

Sandi, love hte pic of Gunner! Such a cutie!

Laura, how was your scan hun? I hope everything went well!

Morning ladies!


----------



## Onelildream

HI TO ALL!

Sandi-He's just a doll! So cute!

Suz-7 13? I think you are prob pretty close! I guess we'll see. :) hooray. Not too long now!

Laura-how'd it go? Hope everything is ok. Worried about you...

Marg-hahhaa. DO IT! Double dare ya!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Chell- how you feeling? x

Laura where are yooooooouuuuuuu????


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not long now for me to test woopp hope i get my :bfp: chilling in the sun chell i think he will be 8lb hun x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck with testing Caz!! :thumbup:

Laura has just text me to say she hasnt had time to come online but wanted you all to know her scan went great and everything is fine :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats good glad all was ok laura x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Glad everything went well Laura!! :happydance:


----------



## TySonNMe

Caz, when are you testing?


----------



## SBB

TySonNMe said:


> Hmm, Vegas...can lure him there on the premise of gambling and fun and then knock him over the head wit ha pan and take him to the 24hour chapel! LoL!!

:rofl: do it! 

Caz good luck hun! 

Yay Laura - so glad everything is ok... Lets get a pic so we can guess the sex! 

x x x


----------



## cranberry987

I have a stupid bladder infection :growlmad: got some amoxicillin from the emergency docs


----------



## SBB

Oh no helen! :growlmad: 

Sammuel did a bit of posing in his new VHC nappy today... 
And some bouncing in his jumperoo while we sat down and had a cup of tea! https://s1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/?action=view&current=6241fe75.mp4

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/DSC02227.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/DSC02236.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/DSC02256.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/DSC02269.jpg



x x x


----------



## caz & bob

TySonNMe said:


> Caz, when are you testing?

Saturday hun woopp can't wait hate the wait x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Aw cutey :)


----------



## caz & bob

sbb your bby is lovely hun little poser haha x x


----------



## lisaf

gorgeous pics Suz!!! :) Love the nappy too! :)

I'm not scared of an 8.5lb baby.. as long as thats how big he is when he comes OUT... if he's that big now, then I'm quite scared :rofl:
Watch... I get my scan, find out he's normal sized but is breech :dohh: That would just be awesome luck.

Laura - congrats on the good scan!

Sandi - cute Gunner pic!

Had another crazy dream last night. It involved my job and being promoted but trying not to get busted playing facebook games all day, lol. 
Then the US military had to seek refuge at our local beaches because their expected place they were supposed to go was unavailble... so they started holding some practice drills and stuff and it was AWESOME.. better stuff than watching an action film with explosions and really cool mechanical weapons/trucks etc. Lol... I was sitting at a local restaurant at the beach with a view of the action and taking pictures. Unfortunately I was so close to the action that none of my photos were that great since I couldn't frame the shots the way I wanted.

So.. I never wanted to start eviction procedures on this little guy before my due date ... but with the size worries, I'm kind of tempted :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-I'm feeling great! I still can't believe my pregnancy is almost over! It makes me sooo sad. Granted, Connor will make me happy, but I just can't believe it's here. I'm shooting for after May 1st. :) My DH has finals, so it would just be better that way, but we'll see what happens. A few tough contractions, but nothing steady. It's getting a bit difficult to find a good sleep position. He is so big!

Caz-good luck with testing! We hope you get your bfp too!

Laura-so happy everything is ok!

Suz-Love the pics. I could just gobble him up! Good thing you live so far, or I'd be a baby snatcher. Actually, I'd snatch all of them up! SOOOOOO CUTE, these clomid babies!

Lisa-hopefully you make it to your scan and he doesn't come early! Um, forgive me, but do you have a name picked or narrowed down names?? I tried to remember, but can't. :(


----------



## caz & bob

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Gunner 3 weeks
> 
> View attachment 195209

aw hes lovely hun x x x


----------



## lisaf

lol Chell... we have 4 names currently in the running :rofl:
We won't decide for sure until he's here.

My favorite is Spencer Matthew, but DH isn't very keen on it.
Our other choices are:
Logan Rudy
Charles
James
(not sure on the middle names for the other 2... either Rudy, Henry, Logan, or Matthew).


We aren't sharing these names publicly yet though, so please don't spread it outside of BnB!
Chances are, he'll end up being a Logan.. .we just didn't really want to pick such a popular name.


----------



## laura6914

Hey girls, Finally managed to get on. Had a lovely day out with OH and Shae. 

Thanks for updating everyone Lou :hugs:

Scan went great. Bubs was waving, sucking its thumb and was just so adoreable.My date has been moved back a few days. Im now due the 3rd November.here is a pic. Its a picture taken on my camera of the scan pic so its not great. Im sorry. :blush:


----------



## SBB

Lisa i like Spencer Matthew and Logan Rudy best... :) 

And none of us had ANY luck with eviction techniques!! :haha: 

Chell I think Connor will come May 3rd... :) 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Aw so cute Laura! It's so weird to be back looking at 12 week scans! 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

I know Suz.
Samuel is sooooo cute, i just showed phil and he said the same. 

Sooo whats your guesses? Girl or boy?


----------



## caz & bob

awww laura lovely hun lisa i like logan x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:pink: i think x x x


----------



## laura6914

thanks caz, phil would be over the moon if your were right.


----------



## SBB

I don't know!! We need a nub! Cats scan pic had such a clear nub and we all (correctly) guessed girl... 

Random guess I'm going to say girl too... 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey everyone!

Laura so happy all went well at the scan and Im going girl this time round. 

Suz LOVIN the pictures of your gorgeous gorgeous boy! How r u finding the amber bracelet btw?? Is that what I can spot on his ankle??

God cant remember much more as its been a bit of a day at the hospital. Went well and had a laugh and cheered him up a bit. BUt now they are sorting out oxygen and a special bed for him so he can come home.............To die. Horrible but expected, still hurts xx


----------



## Onelildream

Laura-I'm thinkin girl too. :) So happy the scan went great! What a little cutiepie!

Lisa-oh yes, I forgot. I live in the City of Logan. I have a friend that named her son Logan, despite us living here. I really love that name. I didn't think it was too popular... My best friend is due on Saturday. Her son is Charlie. So, naturally I love Charles too. Sooo cute! I forgot the other names. :/ oops.


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen-so sorry, sweetie. Home is the best place to be, surrounded by family. Spend every moment you can with him. :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ellen so sorry about your uncle. XX

Chell and Lisa I can't believe its so close to time your boys to be here as well. SO exciting. 

Things are starting to get easier and Bfing is finally going great. I am just BFIng for now and no pumping til he is about 6 weeks or so...I hope I will be able to keep up with the thread now. I feel so behind. LOL We had a wic appt today and Gunner is now 9lbs 3.8oz and 22 inches long. I was so happy, I was worried that he wasn't gaining weight.


----------



## lisaf

So sorry Ellen :(

I want to hear if the amber bracelet works too! Meant to ask, lol!
Chell - Logan moved from #17 in popularity in 2009 to #8 in 2010 .. pretty dang popular!
In california in 2009 it was #26 but it was #1 in several states.


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- I'm glad you managed to keep it upbeat at the hospital. Hope you're ok :hugs: xxx 

Laura- I'm guessing boy :blue: x

Suz- did you get your tens machine today? X


----------



## SBB

Sandi I'm so glad the BF is going well :happydance: 

Ellen I'm glad you had a laugh with your uncle. So sad, but at least he can be at home rather than in a hospital :hugs: 

Lisa/Ellen I hate to say it, but I'm not convinced the Amber has helped... Sorry! Not to say it won't work for other people though. I still leave it on... He hasn't been too horrendous through the tooth coming so maybe it has helped :shrug: he still dribbles a lot and has red cheeks, grizzly etc...

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou yes I got it, maybe even yesterday! Can't remember the days are a blurr...!! I haven't even unwrapped it, Danny just put it under the bed, he doesn't want to get buzzed with it :haha: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Suz - didn't expect it to work much, lol.. if i were having a girl I'd jump at a chance to buy her jewerly :rofl: Of course the one you have is quite manly.. hmmm ;)


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Lou yes I got it, maybe even yesterday! Can't remember the days are a blurr...!! I haven't even unwrapped it, Danny just put it under the bed, he doesn't want to get buzzed with it :haha:
> 
> X x x

There's something else in the box too x


----------



## SBB

Is there lou?! Ooh I'll go and open it then! 

Lisa :rofl: I know it's not ery manly but I think he looks like a dude :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I like the look of it- think it looks cool! I might get Ben one when he starts properly teething. I like the idea of the bracelet round the ankle rather than a full necklace!


----------



## lisaf

I actually think the dark amber like that DOES look manly :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Suz I had been wrrying about him getting enough but I guess he is. :)


----------



## SBB

Aw lou I just nearly cried! You are so cute, thank you :D 
(lou has bought sammuel a Sophie giraffe, and a card from Ben to Sammuel that says thank you to your mummy for lending my mummy her funny zapping machine :haha:)

You didn't have to do that at all but it's lovely... :hugs: thank you (seriously I'm actually almost crying, I'm such a wimp!!) x x x


----------



## SBB

Is it ok to wake him up to try it?! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It was all Ben's idea!! :winkwink: It sort of ruins the effect though when you put the damn box into storage without even opening it and I have tell you to go and get it! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Sorry about that :blush: how old is Ben? His handwriting is amazing!!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He's a very clever boy!! :lol:


----------



## Britt11

Suz- good gosh is he freakin cute!! I love the "nappies" and the pic of him with his tongue hangin out :hugs:
Sandi- Gunner is absolutely gorgeous, makes me so excited to have mine :hugs: how are you feeling?
Lisa- hope babes is a bit smaller than you think....
Chell- yes not much longer yeah!!
Caz- I want to see a BfP here right away from you

also I have to say that is such a sweet thing to do Lou to send Suz a Sophie....ahhh :hugs: I have 2 of them now, we bought one and we got one as a gift

anyway, Kitten is moving around like crazy....active little baby, everyone cant believe how big my tummy is now- but one of the comments was is my bump looks like a tall baby and she was measuring long so who knows
:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Britt I am doing good. Adjusting well and Bfing is going well adn Gunner is growing so all in all life is good. And I am finding more time for BNB. LOL How are you feeling?


----------



## Britt11

glad to hear Gunner that everything is going well and you are feeling good.
ahh feeling great just a bit short of breath, I think because she is sitting so high.
i just had french fries and an icecream cone :blush:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL that was some combo ff and ice cream. I still remember the no breathing days he loved being in my ribs


----------



## Onelildream

Sandi-love the pic!

Britt- wow! 30 weeks! That's awesome! 

Suz/Lou- is Sophie the giraffe u were talking about? Pic please! I need to see. I might need one! Lol. We're all crazy shoppers!

Ugh- getting stronger contractions tonight. Trying to keep calm and relaxed and nap a lot. Although I'm in the safe zone, I still want to hOld out. My good friend is due Saturday and still hasn't delivered. I def want to avoid going before her. My bro's bday is tomorrow, Easter is Sunday, another friend has a planned c section Monday, my sil's bday is Monday too. Lol. I'm trying to avoid trumping any holidays or anyone's birthdays. Lol. I'd really like to make it atleast to the end of the week next week, but things are looking slim! I'm thinking of crossing my legs and wearing a chastity belt or something! Lol


----------



## lisaf

lol, I contemplated getting a cork to keep my waters in if they break early :)


----------



## Onelildream

Oooo. Good idea! Hehe


----------



## cranberry987

I'm sure that baby will actively work against any plans you have. So if you aim for your birthday/Xmas day/wedding anniversary, you're guaranteed to have it
Another day!


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- this is Sophie... 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/April%202011/055.jpg


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/April%202011/069.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well testing in the morning woopp cant wait cd 28 normally have seen af today fx its worked aw lou lovely hun x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Caz- r u testing girly?

Lou-Soooo cute. Both Ben and Sophie! What's she made of? Is she a good teether?


----------



## lisaf

Chell - Sophie is made out of all natural rubber, has plant-based paints I think... she's totally non-toxic and is really popular as a teether.. easy for babies to grasp, interesting shapes to stick in their mouths etc... :) I've got mine already :haha:


----------



## cranberry987

I was reading about cuski's today. Basically a comforter which mum sleeps with so it smells like her, then baby bonds with it. Sounded like a great idea :)


----------



## babyloulou

I've got a comforter thing like one of those Helen- only thing is you're not allowed to use them until the baby can lift their heads independently (so they don't suffocate) so haven't used it yet! 

Chell- like Lisa said its non-toxic and the rubber is made from some special tree- babies are supposed to love the taste and smell of it. Its not as hard as I expected it to be- and seems just like a squashy squeezy dog toy! :haha: Ben's not big enough to chew on it yet so can't comment on how successful it is yet! x


----------



## lisaf

I think my friend's kid started really paying attention to the Sophie giraffe at 3 months old... able to grasp it and bring it to her face etc..


----------



## cranberry987

Ok. I need a baby book I think. Getting very scared by how much I don't know!


----------



## lisaf

lol, I have a few books that I really was supposed to read :( Wish I had the motivation :dohh: Its just that its too much like reading a text book and I was never good at doing my required reading in school.


----------



## cranberry987

I heard on the radio about 'how not to f*** them up' yes pls, tell me how to do that. Bought off amazon just now, will go to a shop to look at others so they're not too text bookey. Any you'd recommend?


----------



## lisaf

My favorite pregnancy book was "From the Hips"... it was just a good balanced view of everything. And unlike the tradition 'what to expect' book, it didn't make me feel pressured to be the PERFECT mom-to-be.
In the introduction they even have a paragraph or two about not trying to be perfect, and not struggling so hard to do everything the 'best' you can because you actually don't end up being a great mom in the end because you're too stressed out etc.

As a perfectionist/control freak, I really needed that pointed out to me, lol!!

I don't know if the pregnancy books are good for different countries though.. we have different guidelines for stuff over here vs. the UK that the advice on some of it might not be great.
I have a stack of other books I never even touched. Feel a bit guilty now about wasting that money :blush: Maybe I should see if Amazon will buy them from me used....


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Suz he is the most adorable boy you should put him in magazines!

Lou, I must say the goes for adorable little Ben sooooo cute!!!!

Jess - I love the pics of Lillybut the one with the two of you is super cute!!!!!

I have a feeling I'm out again this month ladies, started having cramps two days ago... seems way too early and I'm just soooo done with symptom spotting so these cramps are probably the witch on her way but of course she has to show her entry 8 days before she arrives .....LOL gotta laugh about it to keep from crying!

Still no word on my passport :(


----------



## cranberry987

Big hugs


----------



## SBB

Hey girls!! 

Sammuel had his first introduction to Sophie this morning, I filmed it :haha: so will post later :D I think he'll really like it though... 

Verna I REALLY hope that damn witch isn't making an appearance :growlmad: 

I read NO books about babies at all :rofl: 

My sister works for a photographers and they want to do some pics of sammuel, to use possibly on flyers and for advertising. I should get some really nice pics out of it I hope! 

I have to tell you about my crappy (no pun intended... You'll see...) day :( was going to meet some friends at a pub, so we went in dannys car, his air con is broken so it was a million degrees... Then at the pub we sat outside with almost no shade. I fed sammuel and he was soooo hot :( I managed to have him shaded but he was so grizzly and I think it's just because he was boiling hot, poor thing. 
Anyway, my friends bought their dog, well I guess he's still a puppy - but big! Anyway, his 'dad' went to get drinks and left Danny with the lead, and then the dog did this MASSIVE shit on the floor, and I mean MASSIVE! then he trod in it, and it stank! It was sooo gross! Then our food turned up... 
My poor friend kept apologising, I felt so sorry for her, they cleaned it up (let's just say it was not solid) but on top of being so hot and sweaty and having a grizzly baby I then felt sooo sick! It really ruined my day :( 
I know that's totally ridiculous! But sammuel slept terribly again last week so I think I was just super tired... Hot beer garden/baby not a good idea!!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

ew ew ew... I would have thrown up Suz!


----------



## cranberry987

Urg. That's why I have cats


----------



## SBB

Lol I almost did!! But I didn't want to make a big deal cos I felt really sorry for my friend she was so embarrassed! It looked like mushed up cat food :sick: 

Seriously it put me in a right funny mood for the rest of the day!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

cranberry987 said:


> Urg. That's why I have cats

Me too! I said to my OH if I'm ever considering getting a dog please remind me of this day!!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol... cranberry... I shouldn't explain in too much detail but one of my cats has had some 'issues' and pooped on the carpet... cats are NOT any less gross :haha:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: yeh they are pretty gross too sometimes! But at least it's at home and not a full pub garden with people eating :haha: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol.. I dunno.. if its in public, you can apologize and leave. At home YOU have to deal with it :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

well cant believe the weather we was at my oh sister bbq and the thunder lightning came and non stop rain pouring down xx xx


----------



## SBB

Oh no caz! 

By the way sammuel took his first steps today :rofl:

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/ff7d8b45.mp4

X x x


----------



## cranberry987

Oh that's so exciting!


----------



## lisaf

lol way to go Sammuel!! :haha: :)


----------



## Onelildream

OMGosh, Suz! That's incredible strength for a 3 mo old! The way that he was being held made for him having to support most of the weight! That's amazing! Such a little chunk. And sooo cute! I bet he is an early walker; about 9 months... oh, and Sorry about the dog poop.

Lisa-how ya feeling? Any signs of labor? I can't get my pants on or off easy bc Connor's head is so low. I feel like I'm crushing his head! ...It's not very comfortable either. Other than that, my contractions are 20 mins apart, but nothing painful. Just waiting waiting waiting. :) In no hurry though!


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, yummy. I just made some Quinoa Tabbouleh. Soooooooo good!


----------



## lisaf

nope, no signs for me.. he keeps going through quiet phases then is more active than ever before.. figure he wouldn't be moving so much if he was ready to come :haha:

Periodically I feel pressure on my pelvis but it goes away.
I have trouble with the pants but mostly because I have trouble lifting my legs up as high as I used to (ever since I pulled that muscle this has been an issue)


----------



## SBB

Gosh chell if I'd had 20 min contractions I'd have been crapping myself!! I hope they calm down and you go a bit longer...

Yeh Danny wasn't pulling him or anything either so I think he might well walk early! God we're going to have to get baby proofing at some point soon :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's amazing Suz!!! I can't believe he can walk like that already!!! :shock: :shock:

Ben can lock his knees and sort of 'stand' when you hold him up but only if you hold his weight- although he is only 10 weeks :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-They aren't that bad of contractions. Sometimes they make me short of breath, but mostly just make me say OUCH. And then it's over. I am seriously determined not to have him right now. lol. If they start to get closer, I have been taking a nap and they ease up. I've got to get through next week!


----------



## babyloulou

Have they been constant since they first started last week Chell? X


----------



## Onelildream

Nope, I think they have had spurts where they have slowed...But usually pick back up. I'm sure if I ran around the block once I'd be in the hospital within an hour! I'm really not in a hurry. Plus, I have a party to go to tonight. lol. and tomorrow. :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

I can def feel he's decended, though. RIGHT in my crotch. I feel like his head is going to fall out at times!


----------



## SBB

Make sure you totally take it easy chell!! 

Lol I think I actually conceived sammuel a couple of months earlier than I thought, and he just stayed inside too long thats why he's extra big! He's always had super strong legs and neck though really... 
My mum said me and my siblings were all expert crawlers so none of us bothered to walk til 15months, but Danny walked at 9!!!! :wacko: 

Lou is Ben feeding any better yet? 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-you goon. I'm sure he was really a 50 weeker, right?! :rofl: 

And, yes, I will try to take it easy. I need to practice my blanket stitch anyway, so maybe I'll start with my vag. bahahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Chell!! :rofl: A bit drastic maybe!! :haha:

Suz- I often wonder that about Ben too! :lol: When we went to the doctors the other day she said "he shouldnt be holding his head up like that and looking around at his age"!! in a really panic voice! :lol: I just said "sorry"- haha didn't know what else to say other than apologise! :rofl: Ste walked at 9 months and I walked at 10 months so I think Ben will probably be early!


----------



## SBB

Onelildream said:


> Suz-you goon. I'm sure he was really a 50 weeker, right?! :rofl:
> 
> And, yes, I will try to take it easy. I need to practice my blanket stitch anyway, so maybe I'll start with my vag. bahahaha

This whole post made me laugh! Goon :rofl: and stitching your vag :rofl: 

Haha lou I can't believe you apologised!! So funny... It's not a bad thing you know :haha: 

I think they must have been in there about 48 maybe 50 weeks for sure... :lol: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

:D


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! dad is still here - leaving on sunday but its been actually alright having him here. I thought it would suck but he is chilled out around the baby, way more than me and is actually teaching me to be less fretful everytime the baby fusses. I was getting so worked up trying to avoid the fuss at all costs when jimmy was sitting there and seemed to start to grizzle but now that I let him grizzle a little without immediately responding he gets over it and starts being happy again. weird! can't believe I learned from my dad of all people. 

ANYWAY its been so long since I have been able to catch up I can't possibly go back all the pages but I hope everyone is good. 

Ellen what is the update on paulie and the job? how is pearl doing?

Suz, that dog poop story I did manage to read and it is so gross!! and funny. That poor dog couldn't hold it I guess! the owner really needs to make sure the dog has gone before taking him into a place. Sammuel is adorable, loved the pic on FB. 

Chell you keep that baby in there girl! 

Verna hope it ain't the witch already!!

Lou how are you, has ben made any progress with the sleep and eating as far as letting you sleep? is he still only sleepin on you? 

HI Lisa, cat, Marg, Jess, Laura and our new girl cranberry! I hope to be online more when pops finally leaves. :)


----------



## lisaf

I have to say, as a dog owner... that when dogs poo too soon after their last one, its quite runny. So the owner probably DID make him take care of business before going to the restaurant, but then something stimulated him and made him go again.

Totally gross but this happens when we bring our dog to the dog park... he goes like 3 times and its just runny after the first one. The smell of all the other dogs is too exciting/stimulating for him.

ANYWAY... on to other topics, lol!


----------



## cranberry987

It's scan day! Omg I'm so nervous. Want to leave now for the appt but then we'd be there 3 hrs early. Gonna knit and just force myself to sit here Til 10.30. 

I'm half convinced they'll say nope nothing there, you're making it all up


----------



## laura6914

morning all. cranberry good luck at your scan hun. im sure all will be dandy :thumbup:

how are we all? We took Shae on his first picnic and fishing trip yesterday. Here are my 2 favorite pictures.


Daddy teaching Shae to fish. :cloud9:


The 3 of us :)

Hope everyone is loving this gorgeous weather. its not looking too great here today :( Think all the excitement yesterday took it out of Shae. he didnt wake up until 8:30 this morning bless him. 

xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw good luck Helen! I'm sure it will all be just fine... :hugs: 

Casey I'm glad your dad has taught you something, thats cool :D 

I'm shattered, sammuel slept so badly again :cry: just dont know why... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Aw laura I love the pics!! Sooo cute :D 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

oh suz, :hugs: could it be a growth spurt. is he feeding more? Shae went through stages like that. 

xx


----------



## SBB

Maybe, he's not always hungry when he wakes up though, it may be tummy pains or teething pains. It's been the same for a couple of weeks though so if it is a growth spurt it's a bloody big one :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

:haha: ^^
Prob not a growth spurt then. Teething definitely sounds like the culprit. We get through the first few weeks of the newborn sleepless nights to be hit with growth spurts and teething. Its never ending :dohh:


----------



## SBB

I know :dohh: nightmare! I hope he settles down, I am such a grumpy cow after no sleep :nope: 

So do you have a bump yet Laura? They say with second babies you show a lot quicker!! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

I sure do. I didnt even realise until yesterday :blush:
I look like i did when i was about 4/5 months with Shae. ill Get Phil to take a pic so i can post it.


----------



## SBB

Lol I can kind of see it in the pic above, I just didn't want to say in case it wasnt baby!!!! :rofl: 

You look lovely :D but yeh post a proper bump pic!

X x x


----------



## laura6914

:rofl: No its baby hun, your fine :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls tested this morning with an ic not a line so going to get some proper test today or tomorrow my cervix is high so just going to see if the witch come are what when i got my bfp in may it was 13or 14 dpo x x x


----------



## laura6914

oh caz im sorry hun. 
Just to give you some hope though i never got a BFP on a IC until i was 6 weeks pregnant and i implanted on 11DPO and got my BFP at 14DPO so it may still be early if you implant later. :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

i no i was thinking that hun i have just seen my mum she going to town so shes getting me a fer one so fx i get a nice line in the morning im going to do another ic in a bit with 2nd wee just holding it in now x x x


----------



## laura6914

Ive got my fingers crossed for you chick. Let us know how you get on. 
xx


----------



## caz & bob

i will hun i feel so diffrent this month x x x


----------



## laura6914

Different in a good way?? xx


----------



## caz & bob

yes hun x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Hello

Well scan all good (phew), earlier than i thought tho at 5w4d means edd is dec 20th! Exciting. No hb yet but that's fine. Have an nhs scan may 9th but glad I had this one, means I know it's not clomid twins(double phew)!

Dr said egg sack had like a White ring round which means lining is responding well. 

Will post a pic later when our internets up, not v exciting tbh, just a blob. But still, can't stop looking at it!


----------



## caz & bob

aw cranberry it will grow quick hun x x x


----------



## SBB

Thats great news Helen :happydance: yay! Will have grown lots by the next one :D 

Caz everything crossed for you! Let us know when you've done the frer tomorrow ;) 

X x x


----------



## cranberry987

Put some pics up on my journal if youre interested, not much to see as I said, but so exciting!


----------



## caz & bob

sbb will do hun cranberry i will pop over now hun x x x


----------



## SBB

Love the pics! Very exciting!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hi guys! great pics of the picnic outing laura! aww it looks like summertime and your little guy is soo cute! you guys are a cute little family.

Suz that sucks about not getting good sleep last night! did you sleep at all? 

Helen glad your scan went well hun xxoo

Hi Caz hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## babyloulou

Helen- so glad your scan was ok :thumbup: You can start getting excited now! :hugs:

Casey- glad to see you back- we've missed you xx

Love the photos Laura- you look really pretty. Love the one of Shae and OH too- so cute! :flower:

Suz- I'm still with you on the sleep thing. I had the worst night so far last night! :-( I managed to get two hours at 6am- that was the first time I'd been to sleep all night. Ben just hates being in a crib it seems :-( I went back to bed at 9am though and didn't get up until 12:30pm. What makes it worse though is my nephew James is here for the weekend too. Ste took them both out for a walk (as well as both dogs!! I don't know how he does it!!) and a game of football at the pub. So at least I got a bit of sleep :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

Dang lou! how do you feel not sleeping at all? do you feel irritable? you don't seem like it. I think I would turn into a crazy delirious bitch with no sleep snapping at my DH all the time and stuff. I get crazy when I am not sleeping, and stupid! I feel like even now with some okay sleep I am airheaded all the time now, I forget things when walking from one room to the other and its really bad. I have never had this before, this scatterbrainedness.


----------



## SBB

I am a totally crazy grumpy cow when I haven't slept! 

I did get a fair amount of sleep, but I think he must have woken every hour, and then I had to feed him 3 or 4 times to get him back to sleep... :( I did get to sleep before 6am though so not as bad as Lou :( 
Danny is pretty grumpy today too because he's tired as well. 

I am a total airhead! I drove to the wrong town for something the other day, then I designed my sister a kitchen and forgot to put an oven in :rofl: Serious baby brain! 

We now have Sammuel in his co-sleeper cot. I can lean over and feed him and then actually sleep in the bed and he's still in the cot... 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

well that cot sounds handy for you suz so you can wap out the boob over to him real easy without getting up! how do you sleep with the baby right next to you though, I wouldn't be able to not listen for his every grunt. Gosh this airheadedthing, I thought when people talked about mom brain and baby-brain they were just making excuses for being kinda airheaded naturally, but its true! you are tired plus you have so much on your mind as far as what all needs to be done for the baby at what time and such.


----------



## SBB

It's definitely a real thing baby brain! 

I sleep with one earplug in, so I don't gear every single noise. But I wake if he moves around or cries... Or just whimpers really. But if he does any of those he's about to wake up so it's ok! 
I have to wear an ear plug because I can't stand listening to Danny breathing :blush: I've always been the same!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

good call on the earplug in one ear. dude I am bad too when it comes to hearing my DH in the night. the worst is when he tosses and turns, even though we have a memory foam type of mattress where you can't feel the turns as much I still get jolted out of sleep. I am still on the couch now actually, but I bet I will go back in a month. The one night I tried to go back to DHs bed cuz the neighbors frickin dog was barking at my couch window the baby was going thru his little pigout spurt and woke at midnight for a feeding. figures!


----------



## SBB

I didn't realise you were still on the couch! Totally figures the one night you go back jimmy is naughty :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

he is a rascal I know! I am afraid of getting so used to sleeping alone that I can't sleep with DH ever again but I probably will just have to re-adapt with a few fitful nights. how is your area down there doing these days? have you got it all strong with the exercises and is it still painful?


----------



## SBB

Lol maybe you'll have to have separate rooms forever! Get some earplugs. If you just wear one you'll hear jimmy still.

Yeh I've been a bit slack with the exercises lately. We dtd again yesterday and it still hurts. To be honest pelvic floor exercises will never fix a prolapse, only surgery would :( but pelvic floor can stop it getting worse I guess and hold everything up as much as possible! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls, caught up but can't remember much of what I read :dohh:
nothing going on here.. just about to head out to lunch. I slept ALL morning. I really hope all this sleep isn't going to make it harder to cope with the sleep deprivation when baby is here :wacko:


----------



## lisaf

Ok, I'm late on uploading these, lol!
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/001-1-1.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/035-1.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/161-1.jpg

And my paintings for the nursery! :) Each one is 12inches by 12inches
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/040.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/044.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/043.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/042.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/041.jpg


----------



## cranberry987

nice pics:)

My osteopath said that preg/bf women should take omega oils as the baby leeches those from you and theyre present in brain synapses a lot so everything fires slower, but I asked my Dr and he thought it was nonsense. So Im torn tbh as my osteopath is quite down to earth, will start looking into it soon tho I reckon, im quite scatty enough already!


----------



## lisaf

I was taking omega 3s for most of my pregnancy... when the morning sickness came back in the 3rd trimester, I stopped taking them. I seemed to throw up right about the time those were breaking down (I'd keep throwing up until I tossed the gel capsules which were all bloated).

I don't think they can hurt as long as they're from a pure source! :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all HAPPY EASTER  done the fer this morning no line so just going to wait it out my cycles on clomid are 28 to 33 so if still no af bye then going my doctors x x x


----------



## laura6914

oh no caz. Im sorry hun. Im still keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw sorry caz :hugs: hope it's just a shy one! 

Lisa great pics - looks like the bump has grown loads in the last few weeks! Love the canvasses.... 

Happy Easter everyone! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Thanks Suz... 
Lol.. considering I'm measuring 4 weeks ahead, I sure hope the bump has grown, lol! It still shocks me how trim my bump is. I just don't stick out super far, you know?

Had a dream last night that I had the baby. Apparently there was nothing memorable about the birth, I was mostly focused on being super pissed at my brother for announcing it on facebook before I could :haha:
Also had a dream that my friends and I went out to dinner and they ditched me with the bill (ok, so I guess they were going to 'pretend' to ditch me with the bill, but I didn't realize that and paid it and left on my own). It was $175 and for some reason they ordered like 4 pies that I had to take with me. I was really mad.... on the upside, I got pie :haha:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi all, hope youre having a good long weekend. 

Visited the family yday and showed them blob pictures, we have a big family thing in a month where Hubby's Grandma will be 90, going to tell her then I think as not being funny but a lot of the time ppl hold on until big things like that, then are found 'asleep' in bed the next morning.

MIL asked me to knit GranIL a cardigan, was like, in a month?! Silly woman...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm started spotting just hope its not af coming because i never get spotting i just get af straight away funny just chilling today my sons back to school in the morning there only in school 3 days they brake up again x x x


----------



## Smile4me

oh sorry Caz hun.... :(

AF got me today too, cd23?!?! 

Bring on Cancun!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well af came so on to round 2 of clomid 100mg woopp x x x


----------



## kcw81

hi everyone! no one is on today huh? well that makes it easier for me to read up on todays posts! verna can't wait for your cancun trip, I hope to see a few pics on FB! it is pouring here today so it makes me daydream about sunny mexico. lucky! 

dads gone and now its just me and jimmy and the dog again for a couple weeks until the inlaws come barging back in. it will be a lovely couple weeks.


----------



## Britt11

ahh Caz and Verna I'm sorry hon :hugs: Great outlook though Caz, I hope the docs can help sort it out for you
Verna- did they tell you that your cycles might be a bit messed up for awhile after the surgery? are you still taking the clomid or on a break?
I am so jealous about your Cancun trip, have a blast! I loved it there

Casey- oh my your inlaws sure drop in a lot, gosh maybe you will get lucky and they will give you a few more weeks on your own

hope all our mommies are doing well.

I am good just finding myself short of breath and difficult to walk even lol...she is very high up though but still having a very good pregnancy so cant complain.
I have a big business trip next week, hopefully this is it now until mat leave!

:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

had a dream last night that I peed in a cup to drop off at the doctors but my pee was quite a strong reddish-orange. I got worried so I asked to show it to the doctor instead of just dropping it off and she ran some POAS tests while I was there. Apparently there are dipsticks that tell you your probability of going into labor :haha: She told me I had a 20% chance but said that it was based on hormones and 20% was kind of the lowest chance anyone has (kind of like the 10% chance of rain in weather forecasts).
Anyway, at that point I begged her to check my cervix but didn't get to hear the results of that because I woke up or something.

Also remember snippets from other dreams... that I was a lesbian trying to win over this girl I liked... that I went to the movies with some old co-workers and had to text my husband so he'd know where I was... that this UPS guy said he'd take my package for me, then mumbled under his breath 'yeah, I'll take it, it just won't go anywhere' so I then got paranoid and had to take it to the UPS office myself.. just lots of weird things like that.


----------



## Smile4me

awwww Cat thats so cute hun can't wait!! The business trips need to stop for REAL!!!

The only thing that pisses me off is if I continue to have these short cycles, I'll have AF right smack dab in the middle of my vacation! I'll be one PISSED off woman at that point!

I'm half tempted to start taking the pill while on vacation to prevent her from showing her ugly face!

No hun I am not taking Clomid the last round in March was my last batch


----------



## lisaf

the pill might not be a bad idea.. sometimes they put you on it for a couple cycles and there are some women who only have luck concieving the first couple months off the pill :shrug:

did your passport get sorted yet?


----------



## Smile4me

Haven't heard a word but I'm not going to get stressed out about it, I'm just thinking POSITIVE thoughts .... send me your good vibrations.... lol

I can't believe you only have 9 more days to go Lisa, that is insane! I'm sooo happy for you!! 

well honestly I keep hearing, after your first couple cycles of Clomid you will fall pregnant, After your HSG you should fall pregnant, After clearing the tube you should fall pregnant.... AAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHh I'm just tired of hearing it, when it happens it hapens! I agree about the pill though and I appreciate your kind words :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies :hi: haven't had a chance to catch up, but thought I'd pop on quickly and say hi and let you know that I miss you all!! Any babies yet? Caz, did you test? :hugs:

Weather is lovely here. Lili is enjoying herself and was soooo good on the long drive down here. My top tip for long journeys is a car cot... Genius invention!

Big :hug: to everyone. Xxx


----------



## Britt11

Verna, I know how you feel, I kept seeing all these women on the first couple of rounds suceed with Clomid or IUI and my doc said oh you should conceive coming off the pill right away and 14 months later it still hadnt happend.
I was convinced my only choice was IVF but as you know nature had a different plan and I conceived natually right away just before the IVF.
The fertility doc does think that there is something to do with women trying clomid for awhile and then conceiving naturally on their own months later when they are off of it, I think they are trying to do some research on it. They followed me until 18 weeks with scans (they got a copy of it) so they may have looked at my husband and I for research

I am glad you are off the Clomid because it truly worked for me being off, so who knows- I had given up too

thinking of you and focus on that lovely vacation! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

Peach Blossom said:


> Hey ladies :hi: haven't had a chance to catch up, but thought I'd pop on quickly and say hi and let you know that I miss you all!! Any babies yet? Caz, did you test? :hugs:
> 
> Weather is lovely here. Lili is enjoying herself and was soooo good on the long drive down here. My top tip for long journeys is a car cot... Genius invention!
> 
> Big :hug: to everyone. Xxx

got af hun on to round 2 x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, I'm sorry hon. :hugs: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey chick a dees! Long time no speak!

Verna & caz Im sorry AF arrived...............Im saying bfp to you both nxt cycle ok??? All this uk sun and cancun sun should sort it out for u both xxxxxx

Jess - Glad u and Lilli are havin a good holiday! Pleased u managed the drive..........but now I feel the need for a car cot doh!

Helen, pleased your scan went well. Tellin folks was such an odd thing I found. Kinda didnt want to tell a lot of people...............Wanted to keep is our secret hahaha

Hi to everyone else!

Well my cousins wife is preggers again..........after trying for 4 weeks FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Does my head in I swear. Told us the other month they were ttc no2 and yesterday announced it. She's almost 40 as well, isnt it meant to be harder as u get older?!??! Obv not! Not sure why it p*ssed me off so much as we're not ttc again but it did. Go figure!

Keep having nuts dreams about an old old friend of mine so just felt compelled to email her and say hi............Shes marrying in a few months tho so I know she will reckon Im beggin an invite. BUT we are both big dream readers so Im hoping she repsonds normally! lol!

Oh and Pearl slept from 8pm til 8am. Didnt even wake for a dummy run!!!!!!!! I was sooo upset tho when I awoke and she hadnt moved...........I was SURE something was wrong! x


----------



## lisaf

Verna - happy passport thoughts! :) 
I know what you mean.. I know I'm 'graduated' here, but I still remember so vividly how it felt when it was like everyone else was getting pregnant but me... even the clomid girls etc. I really wish they were better at figuring out the why behind infertility... instead they just throw treatments at it and hope one works. I know why they do it that way and it does make sense, but you just don't know if you're even helping things sometimes when you're blindly trying treatments. UGh, it just sucks so bad.

glad the babies are behaving themselves, lol!

I'm kind of worrying about when I'll go into labor now. I just want to know when it will happen. I haven't had ANY signs, not engaged/dropped etc. And now with the size worry floating in my head, I'm afraid of going past due :( 
Scan on wednesday to find out how big this little guy is!


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- I hear ya on not knowing! It sucks! With my other two my dr sensed I was done, or my contractions were so close that he induced me. With this little one I'm just a sitting duck... Not sure when he'll come. Ugh


----------



## cranberry987

I still feel rly bitter at ppl who get preg quickly, its like I wasted so much of my life just waiting for it to start and theyve got it so easily. But, I dont rly believe in karma, but I do believe in balance, so those things we have he hard way are offset by things which are easier for us. Eg, friend just got preg first cycle, before I was preg, nearly cracked me tbh, but her husband is so immature and shes always nagging at him, I see them splitting up in 5 years tbh when child is at school and she can be more independant.

Sometimes just gotta wait for your easy thing to come along, maybe your baby will actually let you sleep through the night, or be a genius and set you up with a millionaires life, heres hoping :p


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls. Sorry I haven't been on this weekend. Had my nephew here and Master Benjamin still hates his new crib and is determined not to let me sleep!! :dohh: I had 45 minutes sleep last night! :shock: :shock: The little monkey is now fast asleep on my chest downstairs half an hour after I gave in and got up! 

Helen- I know what you mean but I'm still waiting for the easy part! :rofl: After 5years TTC I then had the most shockingly horrendous birth, then a week in Neonatal and since then a very awkward baby- reflux and now complete sleep-refusal!! :dohh: Maybe like Ellen keeps saying he'll be an angelic toddler! :haha:

Sorry AF got you Verna and Caz. Sending you love and dust for next cycle :dust:

Ellen- still incredibly jealous of Pig Pog's sleep! :flower: How's your uncle? :hugs: 

Jess- how was France? Was it easy with Lili? X

Hi everyone else :hi:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha Ellen, I think you should buy a car cot!! :rofl:

Lou, I'm still in France. Having a wonderful time! Lili slept from 9.30pm to 5am!!!! Must be all the sunshine and fresh air!:)

Lisa, I thought that it would be better to know when I'd go in to labour, but as soon as my induction was booked I totally freaked out and wanted it to be a surprise!! :rofl: My money is on this weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Lou! 45 minutes sleep??!?!? You are a frickin trooper girl I tell u!!!!!!!!!

Uncles now at home rather than hospital, as they can no longer do anything for him so have kinda let him home to die. Horrid but he wants to be home and it was taking its toll on my auntie driving 1hr to get to him u know??? Mums staying with them and Ive sent over our little tv and the fan for his room to make him more comfortable in this heat.

Jess, aces on Lillis sleep. Glad u are havin a nice chilled time xx

Well no sunbathing today for us, just chilling and playin on the bed watching tv before I iron. Boo!

Oha nd casey I totally forgot to reply over Pauls job situ. Hes off down to london again nxt week for another IBM interview, as well as a interview for a big Amercian consultancy company that head hunted him...........AND then a tele interview with Axa insurance! He is a wanted man it would seem!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hello girls! 4-day weekend with a sickly baby ALL weekend long = no fun!!

Caz, sorry AF got you...you too Verna! :hugs:

Lou, you are an amazing mommy! 45 minutes of sleep!? I would have shot myself!

Hello to everyone else...I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Smile4me

awww BIG HUGS Ellen!!! Rest his soul :)
and a big WOOO HOOOO for Paul!!

awww Lou hun you are a good mommy!

Yay Jess France sounds so amazing! 

Casey so happy to hear you have some alone time

Hello to everyone this morning!!

Thank you ladies for all of your kind words.....I started the pill today ..... I have to get this sorted and the only way to do that is to let my body rest and heal and not have so much pain!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm 1st pill down 1 to go tonight wooppp when back the gym proper today loved it done ever think and a big run feel good hate not working out x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Hello, LOVELY LADIES!

Verna-I hope it sorts your cycle out, Sweetie. What a pain in the butt!

Caz-good job at the gym. I LOVE the gym and being healthy, right now I cannot wait until I can get back in there and lose this extra 40 lbs!

Lou-I don't know how you do it...

Jess-Glad you're having a great time. I wish I were there!

So, ladies, I think I might go the epidural route...I have the awful adrenaline shakes, does anyone else get that? It makes me really tense when I'm nervous/anxious, even when I'm really excited about something. I taught a lesson at church and was really nervous and shook like a leaf. I remember being that way with both of my other births and was talking to hubs that reminded me the dr suggested an epidural to calm the shaking down...All that adrenaline can cause some violent shaking and a very tense body. I totally forgot about that....So now I'm still freaked out about the epidural. again. lol. Gosh, I can't wait to just get this all over with! 

...Still not quite ready to have him, but hubs got 50% of his finals done, and we got the house all spick and span yesterday. I guess that qualifies us as mostly ready. ;)


----------



## Smile4me

OMG LADIES I AM JUMPING UP AND DOWN
I JUST GOT A CALL THAT MY PASSPORT IS BEING OVERNIGHTED TONIGHT!!!! yeeehhaaaa!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Yay Verna!!!! congrats on the passport!!!!


DH informed me that he thinks I should go into labor today (in the same tone that you would tell someone its a good idea to run the dishwasher). :haha:
I keep telling him that he has to do more stuff around the house if he wants me to go into labor. 
The dog needs a bath, we have stuff in the living room that needs to be put away in the closet (which I can't do because its heavy and he has a ton of stuff blocking the closet... meaning TRASH), he has to clean up his room because I will not have people who come over think he's an alcoholic just because he doesn't EVER take out the empty wine bottles and has like 14 of them on the floor by his desk.. UGH
We need to buy more dog food, cat food, and toilet paper etc, lol... 
Still lots of things that I'd like done.

I told him that my body knows its not time to go into labor because this stuff isn't done, lol... he's not buying it!


----------



## Rudeollie

Verna honey, great news on your passport been on its way. CANCUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!!!!!!!x

Hahaha Lisa, arent men so blase hey?? Tell him to get his butt moving and get all the stuff done, cos if little man arrives before he tidies up he will have a hormonal wife and a newborn son to deal with! x


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

I've been so rubbish, am super super busy working and helping my sister and selling some nappies and I haven't caught up and I hate posting when I haven't! 

Verna and Caz I did see the witch got you both - gutted :( sorry ladies :hugs: 

Ok I will prob catch up later when I'm feeding Sammuel - who by the way is now 19lbs 7oz!!!! 99th centile :haha: the health visitor was well impressed he was breast fed :D 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

So I woke up and got dressed this morning and thought 'wow.. my bump is WAY lower'...
then I realized that I put a bra on for the first time in days today :dohh: Bump isn't lower, boobs are just higher :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

think i am going to use softcups this cycle x x


----------



## cranberry987

Oh definatly use em. Softcup preseed combo is great. Can waltz round with your aoftcup in thinking about all the lil spermies sitting up there :)


----------



## caz & bob

i am a bit scard ha did you use them hun x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Yep. They are a bit daunting, but they slip in easily most times. Just gotta check that you don't kinda block the spermies rather than keeping them up there. When you take out you just hook a finger under the seal and pull it out. They kinda find the right place to sit themselves but you just pinch it and put it up like a tampon rly. It sits just on the cervix.


----------



## caz & bob

cant wait use them now how long have you been useing them hun before you got your bfp x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Only used em last two cycles. If they're no use practically they're good mentally, can feel reassured that everything's up there doing it's best rather than splidged out.


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls. Not had chance to catch up- hope everyone is ok :hi:

Caz- I used Softcups and Preseed too :hugs:


----------



## McMummy

**Whispers** Ummmm Hi Ladies, can't believe I'm in here but I got :bfp: today. :wohoo:


----------



## SBB

Congratulations!!! 

X x x


----------



## cranberry987

It's so exciting! So many I know have got preg this cycle. Those
Girls fall like dominoes!


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats and welcome McMummy xxxx


----------



## Onelildream

Congrats, McMummy! Welcome! 

BnB is acting up! UGH!

Lisa-Smack that boy around! Time for that baby to come! You first, then me! lol.


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- oh, and just how your hubs said today is a good day, mine's boss said to have the baby soon, or hold off until after Mother's Day, bc it's a busy day for jewelers. So nice everyone has to put in their 2 cents. Obviously we are not in control here, people!


----------



## Onelildream

A friend of mine just had a 10lb 4oz baby. ouch. I hope Connor's not that big! I think I would die!


----------



## lisaf

lol.. we'll find out tomorrow but I would not be shocked to have a 10lber... not hoping for one that big, but heck, its not impossible :haha:

I bathed the dog, stocked up on toilet paper.. now DH has to put stuff away in the closet and clean up his room and then I might feel ready to evict this LO... I think we need to walk the dog again today.. it seems like walking helps... I feel more pressure on my pelvis after walking and a few mild BH/cramps etc.

McMummy - WELCOME!!! :)


----------



## Onelildream

What time's your appt, Lisa? Mine's at 8:45... but I just have a pelvic, not an ultrasound...

oh, and what will they do if he measures large? Induce you? That would be great! Are you nervous?!


----------



## lisaf

My appointment is a 1:45pm.. this doctor is FAMOUS for running late though (we had a 9am appt for our 20 week scan and he was an hour late for that!!!). Don't ask me how since my 20 week scan was less than 5 minutes (i have a DVD of the scan, lol, I'm not exaggerating how short it was!). He's supposed to be REALLY REALLY good for ultrasounds and abnormality detection etc so I don't know if he runs late because of all the last minute appointments with people who have urgent concerns etc.

ANYWAY, rambling on there, lol!
If he's measuring big, it kind of depends (we're also going to confirm that he's head-down). I have my weekly Dr. appt on Thursday so we'll discuss what the worries are. It depends on HOW big he is. If he's already looking to be over 10lbs, then they may recommend a c-section. If he's measuring a nice healthy full-term right now, they may want me to consider induction.

I really don't want induction :( Or at least not one that will interfere with my body's own hormones and ability to cope with the pain.


----------



## lisaf

I have an acupuncture appointment on Friday so I may ask for some good labor-inducing treatment then! :)


----------



## Britt11

McMummyTTC said:


> **Whispers** Ummmm Hi Ladies, can't believe I'm in here but I got :bfp: today. :wohoo:

oh wow how exciting McMummy!!! and happy 4 weeks!!



Onelildream said:


> A friend of mine just had a 10lb 4oz baby. ouch. I hope Connor's not that big! I think I would die!

omg so would I, I hope this little monkey is no where near 10 pounds at term :shock:

just skimmed the posts so sorry for not responding to everyone

but yeah Verna on your passport :thumbup:

Lisa, OMG I am so excited for you, cant wait to hear how big bubs is. Hopefully you dont need to be induced, I have heard that is painful but not from everyone...so you never know.
and Chell you are right around the corner, yippee, we are going to have 2 more Clomid babies soon!! :happydance: and both little boys :hugs:

Jess- I am so jealous that you are in France, I have never been but its high on my to go list.

Hello Margaret, Suz, Lou and Ellen and the rest :flower:


----------



## lisaf

Hey Cat!

So DH and I have dtd 2x this week in hopes of helping things along.. We took a 1 block walk at lunchtime and a 2 block one after work.... then I bounced on my ball for 40 minutes or so..
All I have happening is a sore back, lol.. and an almost-dislocated hip when I got up off my ball :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lisa and Chell good luck with you appt tomorrow. Hope your little man isn't too huge Lisa..I was glad to be induced when I was..Gunner was 8lbs 4 oz and by my lmp I was 37+3 but of course he was much bigger at all the scans. They said he would have easily been a 10lber if we would have waited to 40 weeks. 

Well we are getting hit hard with storms ladies...I have had to leave me house as the flood waters was about 5 feet from my back door and all the bridges were flooded so we were lucky to get out. Tj has been activated with the national guard for the state of emergency so I am at my sisters tonight and hope I will be able to get back home soon.


----------



## lisaf

aw Sandi! So sorry to hear that! Glad you're safe, hope your home is ok too.


----------



## lisaf

Hormones suck!!! I'm bawling here because I watched that episode of Futurama where Fry finds his dog... 
For those who don't know, he finds a fossil of his dog and wants to clone him to get his dog back. At the end he finds out the dog lived for 12 years after he knew him and decides not to clone him because he lived a full life after he'd left. Then they show this montage of the dog sitting outside the pizza joint waiting for Fry for 12 years. 

I'm sobbing here... stupid hormones...


----------



## cranberry987

Well that's a sad episode. Justified IMO!


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO! Lisa I know the ep and I would cry now too if I saw it again!

Mcmummy, congrats and welcome to the club honey! xxx

Well the news freaked me out this am.............About ovarian cancer. Since Pearl Ive had lots of times when I thought AF was coming due to pain and bloating but she never showed. The news today was on about OC been the silent killer and they symptoms are what I have + feeling full - another thing Ive noticed when this pain comes on. Stupid PCO......Ive not googled YET but am thinking I should get checked out.

Hope everyone else is happy and full of beans today after a good sleep! x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Lisa- that episode sounds horrendous!! I'm not pregnant and id have been in tears! :cry:

Sandi- so sorry you've had to leave your house- how awful! :-( I hope the storm passes soon without affecting you anymore :hugs:

Lisa/Chell- hope your little ones don't keep you waiting too long :hugs:

Casey- glad you've got a break from all your visitors for a bit :thumbup:

Ellen- I meant to ask you whether Pig Pog liked her Casey The Cow? It had sold out when I looked so I bought Mallory The Monkey from the same toy series instead. Ben loves it! I think it's because it's so bright! I'm thinking of buying all of them!! :rofl:

We got Ben's Jumperoo yesterday too. There's £30 off at Argos for any other UKers wanting one. £69.99 :thumbup: Daren't try him in it yet though - I think he might be a bit young still :shrug: 

As for the feeding - it's still a nightmare. He feeds for literally 5 minutes and that's it. Don't think he's getting any hindmilk anymore! I took him to weigh-in yesterday and he's gone down one and a half percentiles :-( He's got to go on fortnightly weighing instead of monthly! I don't know what's wrong with him- he's not sleeping and barely feeding! :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

I've had a lot of random stomach pains and bloating since the birth too Ellen :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou pearl LOVES casey! Im thinking of gettin them all too - she squeels and kicks her legs out when she sees it!

Poor Ben, have the HV suggested anything or just see how he goes over the next few weeks for the nxt weigh in?? Could u try expressing and maybe cup feeding if he wont take the bottle anymore??

I cant believe we are sooooo close to our nxt boys arriving! Exciting stuff!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls how are you all weather nice her today just come back from the gym and got ready and that and took the dogs for a walk well symptoms have hit me hard today got them all even blured vision x x x


----------



## babyloulou

The Infantino toys are still on 2 for one at Boots Ellen and they're all back in stock. I'm thinking if getting a Casey The Cow, an Artie the Elephant and these weird sock rattles.. 

https://www.boots.com/en/Infantino-Foot-Rattle-monkey-elephant_1159691/


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats McMummy!! Welcome!

Lou, Jackson loves his jumperoo! He jumps in that thing for an hour straight if he's in a good mood.

Suz, I saw your post on FB about Sammuel! Wow, he's huge!! Bigger than Jackson at almost 6 months!


----------



## kcw81

HI girls! OMG suz your little sammuel isn't so little is he! I can't wait till my next appt to see how much jimmy weighs, I have no idea but I am pretty sure its not 19 lbs! I am such a weakling and I am scared for when he gets that big to carry him around! Guess your breast milk is super juice!

I love your avvie pic Marg! Jackson is so cute. 

Hi lou, what is going on with you and Ben? I didn't read back but saw Ellen posts about it on the last page.

Lisa your belly is getting so big! I love the DR Suess painting too! you did that right? amazing.

Jimmy is getting up from his morning snooze soon but I just wanted to pop on to say hello, I hate how I can't get on as much anymore. I think he takes up more and more of my time as he becomes more alert and awake and demanding of my full attention, but its cool cuz he is getting funner and funner to play with. You know the smiles and laughs and his little milestones are starting to happen and I am loving him more and more. He is starting to grow on me!

hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Onelildream

Dr gave me some other options today instead of an Epi. I'm feeling better about it but still scared of the unknown. I'm dilated to a 2, at a -1 station, and 70% effaced. He said my cervix is in the right forward facing position for labor. If I don't go by 40 weeks he'll induce me at 40. I'll get on the schedule at my next appt. I'm feeling bitter sweet. Not quite sure I'm ready. I am scared, I guess.

Emotional today too. :(


----------



## SBB

Lou I saw your FB update is Ste ok?!?! 

Re the jumperoo - put him in it! If he can hold his head up he'll be fine. We had sammuel in the door bouncer at Bens age I'm sure! He is in the jumperoo now, he jumps up and down like crazy it's sooo cute! Ben might do the same and wear himself out then sleep! 

I'm going to look at these toys you guys are talking about! 

Chell I hope you feel better :hugs: I felt very emotional after every doctor/MW appt at the end... Cried every time! I hope he stays put for a bit longer! 

Lisa I cannot believe 7 DAYS!!!!!! :happydance: 

Aw casey I think the same about Sammuel, it's so cute now they interact more! 

Lol Marg I can't believe Sammuel is more than Jax :rofl: he's such a little porker!!! 

Sandi that's awful you had to leave your house - hope everything is ok :hugs: 

We need updated pics of all the babies soon! 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks, Suz. I'm sitting here bawling. You'd think with this being #3 I'd be at ease, but I'm more scared now than I was with my first.

Lou- what happened? Why a heli ride?


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, any more new pics of Sammuel?? I have to see this chunky baby!


----------



## Rudeollie

Not on FB whats happend to Ste??!?!?!? Hoep he is ok! x


----------



## caz & bob

lou hope your hb is ok hun ellen hes chopped end of his finger off hun shes put it on fb x x xx x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Caz, poor Ste!

My dad chopped the end of his off at work once............they couldnt reattach it but he had super long fingers so u never noticed. He got 2k compensation too for it happening!

I remember it well cos he bought me a pair of skate board trainers I was desperate for lol! x


----------



## caz & bob

lou said she doesn't think they will be able put it back on its bad in it i wouldnt like to do it xx xx


----------



## lisaf

ack, so sorry about Ste's finger :(

Just killing time until my ultrasound here


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww no. Hopefully its not below the top knuckle.............cos it WILL grow back, albeit slowly! 

Good luck for yr scan Lisa honey xxx


----------



## caz & bob

good luck lisa hun not long x x


----------



## SBB

Hope it goes well Lisa! :D

You feeling any better chell? :hugs: 

Poor ste hope he's ok lou :hugs:

Marg I'm getting some (free) professional shots of sammuel tomorrow so will post ASAP... Will just upload one my sis did yesterday too... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/7eeab6b5.jpg

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Great pic Suz!!

First off, I think I mentioned this doctor is famous for running late.. so when we realized that we were the first appointment after lunch, I got excited.. nope.. still saw us 25 minutes after our appointment time, lol!

Baby IS measuring big... apparently the software does the calculation and he did his measurements twice. Baby is measuring 9lbs 5oz :( Doc also said that they've found their measurements to be within 10% of the actual birth weight.
Basically I'll be discussing what to do with my doctor tomorrow... they mentioned lots of scary stuff that can happen if the shoulder gets stuck and DH now thinks a C-section is the best thing for the baby. He's not going to push me, he wants to talk to the doula too etc.. he just is listening to what the doctor said could happen if the baby gets stuck and it scared him. Kind of want to cry :(
Doc also said that since I haven't even dropped yet, that induction is likely to take longer...
kind of bumming right now. DH is taking the rest of the day off work and I'm making him go on a long walk with me...


----------



## SBB

Aw Hun :hugs: talk to the doula too, you don't need to decide right now. 10% is a lot, almost a whole pound! So could be fine... 

And women push out 10lbers all the time, it's totally possible you might have a normal birth if that's what you want. How do you feel about c section? 

:hugs: 

This might cheer you up, I love it https://www.etsy.com/listing/61568595/business-baby-tie-onesies-all-sizes?ref=af_you_favitem

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I really don't want a c-section unless its unavoidable...

The doula is being really helpful right now on the phone... I'm feeling better and more hopeful.


----------



## SBB

Good, sometimes one person can really make you feel rubbish about it when actually it's not that bad! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Yes, Suz, feeling much better now. Thanks. :) I'm just going to try to be okay without any plan and roll with the punches.

I just made freezer meals... Pulled pork for BBQ sandwiches, veggitarian lasagne, manicotti and smothered burritos. All set and in the freezer. I also cooked and shredded chicken to have in the freezer for future meals and am making chicken pot pie for dinner (with one extra one to throw in the freezer). At least I'm using this bummed out time wisely, right? ;)

Lisa-I'm scared of going full term and getting my little guy stuck...And I don't think he's that big yet... I think you and I are just a little scared over labor and making the right decisions, even though we prob shouldn't be so worked up...Hubs doesn't understand what my deal is....but neither do I... Dr said I could schedule my induction if I don't go by next week, but I am so scared to do that. Pitocin SUCKS. But whatever is best for my little guy...All these decisions stink. I wish our babies would just come today so we could get it over with. haha. 1-2-3-GO!

Lou-how's ste's hand? What the heck was he doing??? cringe.


----------



## SBB

Glad you're feeling better :hugs: and using the time wisely! You seem like you have twice as much time as me :haha: I can't understand how you get so many things done in one day!!! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Today I felt awful doing all the freezer meals! My poor kids watched Dora and Diego for a LONG TIME. I HATE letting them do that, but I needed them out of the kitchen and not under my toes. I thought it better to have them away from my grumpy/sad/pathetic self though, so it was probably a good thing. Now my son is napping and my daughter is doing "homework" so it's time to make dinner...It's all about scheduling. I'm a freak. :haha: oh, and my 2 are a lot more independent than your 1. ;) Once #3 comes I'll be doomed...


----------



## lisaf

thanks Chell.. you're so right. Its all about trying to make the best decision.
The shoulder-stuck thing is so rare... its just that its so scary when it DOES happen that makes it hard to avoid.

We went on a really long walk up a hill and I don't think it triggered labor, but things feel different, maybe good? hmm...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lisa keep positive hun...think about almost all the ladies on here know how you feel there babies we almost all over 9lbs. sometime I think its easier if we dont know. Ignorance can be bliss. Good luck no matter what happens.

Chell all that food sounds so yummy. 

ouch who lost the finger??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

on my phone sorry if post doesnt make sense. lol


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- I forgot to say the pic u posted of sammuel was divine! What a cutie! That smile kills me! 

Lisa- hugs. Someone td me to do crunches on the exercise ball. Could try that. :) lol

Sandi- and for dinner I made a taco pie instead of chicken pot pie....so yummy!


----------



## cranberry987

Lisa - there's a website/blog sbout going birth when you're bigger which I found just amazing. Was something like wellroundedmama if you want to google. Basically talking about how to avoid bring pushed into a c section because you're big. I'll find the link tmw if you don't find it by the time im properly up tmw. There's a section on shoulder stuck thingy and water births. I found it such a good blog

X


----------



## lisaf

Thanks everyone!
And cranberry - they're pushing me towards induction or c-section because my baby is big, lol.. not because I am :)
Chell - I've heard that doing any kind of abdominal crunch/situp past the 2nd trimester can cause a tear in the abdominal muscles since they're close to splitting anyway. I'd totally try it otherwise but I'm quite afraid of that!! lol!! My mom had a few tears during her pregnancy that took them a while to diagnose and fix.

well, we went out to dinner tonight at 6pm and I only JUST sat down... we went on another walk after dinner, then I spent a couple hours cleaning/organizing the house etc... 
My back and hip are killing me, so I did cave and am in the recliner right now. 
I'm going to eat some spicy pistachios right now... hot onion garlic flavor... yummmmm really hoping to get things going.
I did google about nipple stimulation and got this tidbit from the mayoclinic "Nipple stimulation or breast massage may release the hormone oxytocin, which can lead to contractions &#8212; but the cervix must be ready to open for labor to actually begin"
So I'm going to have my doctor check my cervix at my appointment tomorrow to see if there is any hope of stuff like nipple stimulation working.


----------



## lisaf

ok... I know its probably good for me to get up... but I swear I want to kick DH in the balls right now.. I'm finally relaxing after working my butt off, hoping to induce labor with my back screaming at me the whole time... 
He gets in the shower... reminds me to start laundry.. I tell him I already did. Then during his shower he starts squealing... eventually calls for me so I hoist myself up, expecting him to be under attack by spiders and needing some help or something... only to have him ask me if I'm running water... 
:grr: Fricking IDIOT!!! He made me get up, made my back hurt again because he's to dang stupid to listen or THINK about laundry running when he's showering?!?!?! ARRRRRRGGGGHHHHHH

Ok, thanks for letting me get that off my chest! :)


----------



## cranberry987

Yeah I know it's cos baby is big but plenty of women have big babies and they don't get induced. And he's probably big because you are. There's an article about it all on there, worth a read at least I think


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Lisa! Men just don't get it...until the shoe is on the other foot! :doh: I hope you're feeling better about your baby's size...I wouldn't worry too much about the weight...according to my calculations (and I'm no mathematician) it could still go almost a pound one way or the other! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

morning ladies! dang lisa it sounds like you are in serious discomfort! not too long now and you can relieve some of that pressure on everything! 

how is everyone? quiet quiet on here today. Have any of the new moms got their AF yet?


----------



## TySonNMe

I did...4 months after Jackson.

Question for the BFing mommies: What is your BFing goal? Initially mine was 6 months and I want to stop just to get my boobies back, but why not keep pushing to a year and switch to cow's milk rather than stop now and pay for formula! Plus it's better for my baby too...but man I wish I could get a few days without having to pump!


----------



## kcw81

I am pumping exclusively marg and plan on doing it for at least 6 months, and if at that point I am okay with going a little longer... maybe 8 and then our stockpile should definitely last the rest of the year. we have a lot of excess in the deep freezer and I will start rotating soon. the thing is, summer is coming and I am definitely going to want to start venturing out more often and I feel SO tied to the pump! It would be so nice to never ever have to pump again and be soo free you could just go on a vacation somewhere and never have to think about it. can you imagine?


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls, lol.. I was just in a lot of discomfort last night.
Of course, I'm in a lot of pain this morning (hip/pelvic).. I think I slept the WHOLE night on my right side :( Going to try to go back to sleep in a bit here out in the living room.

So here's the thing.. I did some nipple stimulation last night (being the anal-retentive woman that I am, I had to google step-by-step instructions :rofl:). At one point I felt like I had a dull achey pelvis... similar to PMS. Didn't really expect that to turn into anything.
Of course then this morning I kind of felt the same. Again, not really expecting much out of that. Thing is, I never really got much period cramping.. mostly I just got this achey/yucky feeling so it would be really nice if something was starting to happen.
I'm going to wait until after my appointment this afternoon before trying any more stimulation stuff. 
I'm just feeling yucky in general and really sore from all I did yesterday and from my hips last night.

constipated this morning though :( Boo! I wanted to get a clearout, lol!


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, the beginning of my labor felt the same, just dull and achey like AF was coming! I hope you start to feel better soon! Save your energy!

Casey, I can imagine! I have a little stash to but I had to start dipping into it as I wasn't producing enough. Now I'm making just enough per day for Jackson. I hope that soon he'll start drinking less as he starts eating more solids...just moved him up to two jars a day. LLL guidelines say that 6 months is ideal for stored milk but one year is acceptable. I think he can taste the difference so I mix half fresh with half stored. I will be so happy to finally put the pump away and not have to drag it everywhere.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm just got some wellman's and pregnacare for me blood hell they are big had to cut them up to swallow them haha oh swallowed hes ha ha x x x


----------



## lisaf

Marg - that made me feel SO good to hear that!! :) :hugs:

I thought you could only store BM for 6 months if it was in a deep freeze? I know my freezer doesn't get cold enough so I'd be limited to 3 months worth.
And my aunt had a kid who flat-out refused frozen/reheated breastmilk.. she did a taste test herself and said it was a remarkable difference and tasted awful re-heated, lol. Hope your guy isn't that picky or can adjust!

I can't believe some of you girls are coming to the end of breastfeeding and I haven't even started yet!! :haha:!


----------



## kcw81

totally agree marg, be sooo happy to put the pump away. I actually think Jimmy doesn't like the freezer milk as much either - so I hate to rotate it in but I will be doing that more and more. yeah it lasts six months and if you are diligent with putting the old stuff in the rotation it should workout. My supply might start dwindling like yours did, I am stil pumping like 7 times a day - I have just dropped the night pump as jimmy sleeps now but pretty much I match his feedings, 7 a day. once he reduces feedings more I imagine the supply going down, when did you notice your supply going down? was there something that caused it to reduce or is it just natural? I wonder if I Will gain a bunch of weight when I stop all this milking.

lisa you could be diligent though with your rotating in of old milk and always be storing all year then.


----------



## kcw81

geez I guess all the UKers are busy preparing for the wedding! haha. are you guys interested in that wedding at all? they are making such a huge ass deal about it here and I could give a fig newtown.


----------



## lisaf

lol, I think they remember how big Princess Di's wedding was for us over here and think we have the same interest.
I really don't care at all! I'm quite irritated by all the 'updates' and even on the news! Sheesh! I kind of cared about the details like what her dress looks like... but they just keep dragging out the anticipation that it turned me off completely. Who cares if she's going to be visible before she enters the church etc?? :haha:


----------



## kcw81

I don't care AT ALLL and every daytime program is talking about it and of course I am home all day with the tv on so its annoying. don't people have anything better to think about? charlie sheen where are you. haha.


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, ladies! Nothin much going on here. My sisters and I are getting together tonight and swapping some freezer meals...then making crepes and decorating sugar cookies with the kiddos. I need to head over to the grocery store after I get all dolled up...Trying to look good just incase Connor comes any time soon. lol.

I have no interest in the wedding either... We just watch Netflix instant movies anyway, though, so it doesn't effect me anyway...kids LOVE Kipper right now. Yesterday was Barney...oh shoot me!

Lisa-nm on the crunches! Holy OUCH! DON'T do that!! I never thought of that! Maybe do some squats?! hmmm idk Let us know what the dr says!


----------



## cranberry987

Im loving it as we get a day off work! Gonna sit on my ass and do nothing,


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls........yeah Im trying on my dress for tomorrow to check it fits ok lol! Not, but we are off to a street party which will be cool.

Im not a huge royalster but I have a soft touch for the new gen of them ie Wills and Harry. I think it stems from Princess Di tho and wanting to mother them when she died.

Lisa, sounds like the nip stm is kicking stuff off. Just keep up with all u can so u can say u tried at least.........But Pearl was a an almost 10lber and I didnt need stiches or anything cos the Midwife who laboured me was a legend!!! ( and no......my faff isnt huge so hubby says hahahaha!)


----------



## kcw81

chell you are so funny getting all dolled up just in case the baby comes! haha. yeah, hopefully by the time jimmy watches stuff on tv for real barney will be retired. 

anyone heard from lou about ste? his finger end got cut off? why are things always happening to poor ste!

haha ellen street party sounds fun though.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi:

Sorry haven't time to read back at the moment- just fetched Ste from the hospital. They managed to save his finger after all :happydance: He had an op, a pin put in his bone and the finger stitched up. I have pics but don't want to make anyone puke! :rofl:

Hope everyone is ok today :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay Lou! Fab news they saved it...............PM me a piccie cos Im a sicko lol! x


----------



## Onelildream

A day off work for the wedding?! That's great!

Haha, Casey-gotta get my hair did...lol and smell a little better than a sweaty fat pregnant lady.....I've been wearing my nicer pregnancy clothes too...like the dresses and dress shirts, haha, just incase.

LOU-where are you???? Did you have a funeral for Ste's finger??? Put it in a box and bury it in the back yard...... :rofl: I'd love to see Ben dig it up in a few years; that'd freak you out! hahaha


----------



## Onelildream

oops, spoke too late....or too soon......Glad they saved his finger!!!!!!! WOOHOO! I'd love to see a gory pic! :sick: seriously, though, I'm sure it's amazing what medicine/surgeons/drs can do!


----------



## Onelildream

My sig is a bit FREAKY...Eyes open--eek


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
OMG Cranberry, you guys get a day off for the wedding?? that IS hilarious, I love it!! Maybe I will tell my boss I need a day off for it too on Friday :haha:
I am getting annoyed by all the media coverage too, my gosh I cant turn on the tv without seeing something on it on EVERY chanel- Netflex is a great idea Chell :thumbup: Any who, I feel sorry for Kate, she will be hounded for the rest of her life- I hope the Paparazzi dont run her to her death like they did to poor Diana. I am curious to see her dress though as well, we will be sleeping when the wedding takes place

Lisa, Chell are you mommies getting excited??
yes some of the girls are done BF and we havent had our babies yet, but the great thing is they will be a wealth of knowledge for us

I had a very weird dream last night, I had kitten at the hospital and they were just attending to me but I was going to start BF and but then DH decided to feed her a pickle instead and when I looked at her she stuck half of it in her nose :wacko: I think I trumped you this time Lisa for the weirdest dream.
well back to work

:hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

I know it's great! We've had a bit of a bankholiday-athon recently. Two 4 day weekends in a row. Mmm. Now if I could only drink some pimms. Def googling virgin pimms tonight


----------



## Britt11

good for you Cran! :thumbup:
I have been to London once a few years ago, I loved the vibe and the culture and the fact that you could go to any pub at 4pm on any day of the week and it was completely packed!! So awesome, wish it was like that over here

:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL - yeah cat we know how to drink thats for sure............And we'll use any excuse to do so! Hence the reason Im lookin forward to street party action tomorrow.........Stored boobyjuice means boozing in the sunshine. yum!


----------



## lisaf

Yay for Ste's finger!!! And THANK YOU for sparing me the pictures.. normally I'm all for that stuff but my tummy feels unsettled this morning (on Tuesday I puked violently from the smell of some stuff rotting in the garbage can)

Chell - lol.. yeah, we're not supposed to even get up from lying down without help... its not just that they think we CANT .. we're just not supposed to use our abdominals like that until after everything gets back into place.
The cleaning spree last night was supposed to sort of accomplish the same thing though.. you end up doing lots of squatting and bending when you clean so thats one theory as to how it works. I'm in way too much pain today to do it.

I'm in a seriously grumpy/pissy mood. I just got really mad at the dog for ringing his bells to go outside, then messing around and just marking when I got up to let him out. I was trying to nap, so I don't know if its a sleep deprivation thing (and does NOT bode well for when LO is here :haha:) or what my deal is. Just super grumpy today!

Cat - I've been having really long and intense/involved dreams, but can't remember them when I wake up. That is really a weird one you had there!!


Oh.. and my lovely oh-so-funny DH has been reassuring me since yesterday that I have a giant vagina so the big baby should be no problem :rofl: I do love him so much, we really are good together because it makes me laugh and feel better and I know he doesn't really mean it.


----------



## Britt11

Rudeollie said:


> LOL - yeah cat we know how to drink thats for sure............And we'll use any excuse to do so! Hence the reason Im lookin forward to street party action tomorrow.........Stored boobyjuice means boozing in the sunshine. yum!

:rofl:
thats awesome, I love it! cant wait to be able to do that


----------



## lisaf

oooh ... ok, yeah, the days off work and partying would make me more interested too! :) (also would probably care more if it was my own country too, lol!)

So I thought I'd share this with you girls since I know it was a stupid/irrational thing.
When the ultrasound doc told me the weight and we were discussing options, I had to really really bite my tongue. I wanted to ask if there was any way we could put the baby on a diet until delivery :rofl:
YES I know thats stupid, but that was my instinctual reaction, lol! :)


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> Yay for Ste's finger!!! And THANK YOU for sparing me the pictures.. normally I'm all for that stuff but my tummy feels unsettled this morning (on Tuesday I puked violently from the smell of some stuff rotting in the garbage can)
> 
> Chell - lol.. yeah, we're not supposed to even get up from lying down without help... its not just that they think we CANT .. we're just not supposed to use our abdominals like that until after everything gets back into place.
> The cleaning spree last night was supposed to sort of accomplish the same thing though.. you end up doing lots of squatting and bending when you clean so thats one theory as to how it works. I'm in way too much pain today to do it.
> 
> I'm in a seriously grumpy/pissy mood. I just got really mad at the dog for ringing his bells to go outside, then messing around and just marking when I got up to let him out. I was trying to nap, so I don't know if its a sleep deprivation thing (and does NOT bode well for when LO is here :haha:) or what my deal is. Just super grumpy today!
> 
> Cat - I've been having really long and intense/involved dreams, but can't remember them when I wake up. That is really a weird one you had there!!
> 
> 
> Oh.. and my lovely oh-so-funny DH has been reassuring me since yesterday that I have a giant vagina so the big baby should be no problem :rofl: I do love him so much, we really are good together because it makes me laugh and feel better and I know he doesn't really mean it.

:rofl:
omg I would kill my DH if he said that to me!!
your dog "rings a bell to go outside"? how cute is that!


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. well its pretty cute, though it was the only way we finally house-trained him. It actually worked REALLY well and he picked it up in only a few days. He's just not good at whining or tapping the door etc. Its a pretty classic dog-training tip though I guess so he's not that special.

It does suck though when he abuses it like he just did :)




Alright girls, you remember I wasn't thrilled at first about having a boy... one of my friends on here just shared that her little boy just peed in the dishwasher! thats EXACTLY what I was talking about :rofl:
(apparently all over the clean dishes too, lol)


----------



## Onelildream

lisa-hahaha. Boys will be boys! Mine shakes his penis off after peeing...even though he sits....but he wants to be just like Daddy. lol.


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, I hope he has a speedy recovery...now we have two OHs with metal in their bodies LoL!! :rofl:

Lisa, I'm glad that helped! Just trust your body can handle what it's about to go through!

Casey, I do one plus Jackson's feedings now to boost my supply. It dropped when I thought I would be slick and do one minus his feedings. But it had also been slowly declining as I wasn't doing it right. I found if I pump, do some compressions, wait a few minutes and then do one last set of compressions I get almost all the milk out and that is most efficient for me. I always mess up the progress I made during the week on the weekends when I'm out running errands or something though!

I'll be watching the royal wedding! I'm going to my Mom's with Jackson to watch it. I like the new generation stuff and my mom watched Princess Di's wedding when she had just had my older brother.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not really interested in the Royal Wedding tomorrow- although we are having a street party here too. I'm not as lucky as Ellen though and won't be able to have a drink as Ben still won't take a bottle! :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

lou glad they saved his finger hun x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, I've had a drink and pumped afterwards. I try to do it after my last session, but LLL recommendations do allow for one drink. Are you not comfortable with that?


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Lou so glad they saved his finger! Did you try Ben in the jumperoo yet? Sammuel is jumping up and down like crazy in his! 

Marg re how long to bf for.. I originally thought 6 months. But I will almost definitely go to a year. I don't want to feed him any formula. I don't think theres anything wrong with formula at all, but now I feed him all the time, it would seem SO weird to switch to formula! 

I do feel very limited re drinking. I probably wouldn't have a glass of wine and feed him. How long would a glass take to leave your milk? I also worry as we co-sleep about drinking. But I guess I could have an early glass! I don't know why I bother pumping and storing we never use it! 

Lisa that's funny your friends son peed in the dishwasher! At least she knew, they could have eaten off wee plates and not known :haha: 

Crap I can't remember what else I read! 

Sammuel had some photos done this morning for my sister. Not very successful. They wanted mainly newborn sleeping pics. Well he looks 6 months old. And he doesn't sleep. :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Ya know, with BFing I could only go about 3-4 months with my DD, but with my DS I thought FOR SURE I would quit at a year....but he nursed until 18mo. He was still a baby...he never acted like a toddler lifting up my shirt or anything, and I let him have the choice of weening himself...He did. At 18 mo. Not sure I would have gone longer, but I'm not really sure since he didn't go longer.


----------



## Onelildream

38 weeks... I really don't feel that big....
 



Attached Files:







38 Weeks Connor.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lisaf

great bump!! :)


----------



## SBB

Lovely bump chell :) 

Grey cat has bought in a vole. 1st kill :cry: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Lovely bump Chell!!

Suz, I don't think there's anything wrong with formula either! I just think it would be selfish of me to not want to continue just because I want my boobies back! Check this out RE alcohol: https://www.llli.org/faq/alcohol.html. Says to wait 2-3 hours before feeding if you have one drink. If any more than that I would just pump and dump.


----------



## caz & bob

chell love the bump hun well i am sick of this about the bloody wedding x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Yay for Ste!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great Bump pics Chel and Lisa!!!

Good Afternoon to everyone!


----------



## babyloulou

I have a small glass of wine sometimes. The NHs guidelines say 1-2 units is fine without waiting to feed. They also say pumping and dumping is pointless as milk passes through your milk like your blood stream- it doesn't store it. I don't mind having one glass of wine and then feeding him at all- I just wish I could have more :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

is it wrong that I'm getting really sick and tired of my SIL only communicating via text message? She never answers her phone if I call but will text me a couple times a week.
I actually prefer txt messaging for lots of things, especially if you just want to ask someone to email you a picture/document or something stupid or simple.

She has txt'd me through out my pregnancy to ask how I'm doing... say she's here for me etc... yeah.. ok, whatever.
She just sent me a text telling me that she heard my baby is already 9lbs and is thinking of me... blah blah blah.. yeah, big freakin help lady! :(


Ok.. it doesn't help that I was reading up on c-section recovery and ended up with tears in my eyes... it is NOT a simple thing :( This wasn't even 'if things go wrong' it was just normal stuff.. the amount of medication to handle normal side effects etc.
I do NOT want to go through that!! :( If baby is in distress, obviously I'll do what needs to be done.. but to just assume that he won't fit? ARGH...
very glad DH is coming to my appt with me.. I will be a mess when c-section comes up for discussion.


----------



## cranberry987

I hate talking on the phone tbh, I ignore it most of the time and just email/txt ppl back. Not that Im not supportive etc, but I just get anxious on the phone, its quite common so might be an element of that with your SIL.


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, right, if I only had one I wouldn't dump but if I had more than one drink I would pump and dump...if that makes sense?


----------



## lisaf

hmm, not sure if thats the case... I'd prefer an email to a txt message where I have to pay per reply (ok.. I don't ever max out my txt package.. but its just not easy for me to have conversations on txt unless they're very short and not important).

I'm also just mad at her because she is not taking care of herself... we suspect she is going to bring her boyfriend to the hospital.. I've met the guy 2x and don't really like him and dont want him coming in to visit but I suspect I'll end up getting pressured to just let it go and have him come in. She uses everyone around her for money then shuts them out and is never there for them (mostly her mom.. she's outright mean to her mom yet expects her mom to pay for stuff, promises to pay her back then doesn't while her mom struggles to make ends meet which she wouldn't have to do if she didn't have kids mooching off her etc). She recently told her mom to stop calling her because she's a grown person and shouldn't have to talk to her mom more than once a week (she's 40 by the way).

so my resentment has to do with more than just the txting thing... but its a total lack of involvement in other people's lives and concerns other than the occasional words on a screen saying 'hey, I care' ... then no actions to show that she cares.


i'm also a teensy bit hormonal right now :haha:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL darn hormones Lisa!! I hate freeloaders too! I work hard for everything I have as I'm sure you do too!


----------



## lisaf

Totally!!! And the one time I wanted to ask my parents for a loan so I could get out from under some credit card interest... I physically couldn't even get the words out. I called my dad and my throat closed up... I couldn't bear to ask him for money!
It makes me so sick... my MIL ends up having to borrow money from us just to make it to the end of the month... meanwhile SIL is not even trying to make it on her own (she has back pain disability issues but doesn't even try... does stuff like drinking even though she's on heavy pain meds etc).
BIL also lives off his mom though he just stays there and wants free food.. he doesn't have lots of other expenses that he needs help with.


----------



## SBB

Your sil sounds like a knob! I agree sometimes a text is easier but not for the 'real' stuff! 

Thanks for the link marg, maybe I can have a nice small glass then feed him 3 hours later :) 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-does she have kids? It's so hard to talk on the phone with kids in the background! I prefer texting bc my kids always make a ruckus when I start dialing! GL at the appt. My good friend just had a c-section yesterday. She's feeling ok today.. if you do have to have one you will feel a bit better every day that passes. :)


----------



## lisaf

Chell - she has no kids... 
I think I'd be more ok with the idea of a c-section if I got to stay home with the baby... but my time is limited.. I don't want it restricted, you know?


----------



## Onelildream

Oh I hear ya. I TOTALLY would opt out of a c-section. Sounds soooo painful. Esp the idea of them cutting through muscle! OUCH! ...but who knows...anyone could end up with one if labor doesn't go as planned...


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-did you get your passport? Are you sooooo excited??? All packed yet?! lol.


----------



## babyloulou

TySonNMe said:


> Lou, right, if I only had one I wouldn't dump but if I had more than one drink I would pump and dump...if that makes sense?

Yes I get what you mean but I've heard that pumping and dumping doesn't work as the alcohol still keeps filtering through until your sober :shrug: If you mean dumping it instead of storing it for an expressed feed though I see what you mean xxx


----------



## SBB

I see what you mean lou, if your boobs needed emptying then pump/dump otherwise wait and in a few hours the alcohol will be gone... 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh, I see...no, it wouldn't filter out the alcohol...I was thinking more in terms of keeping up with my sessions so it wouldn't affect my supply.

Speaking of c-section, Us ladies...did anyone see 16 & Pregnant this week? OH and I sat there with our mouths open...I could not believe the boyfriend!! If Jackson ever treated a girl like that I would slap the taste out of his mouth!


----------



## Onelildream

TySonNMe said:


> If Jackson ever treated a girl like that I would slap the taste out of his mouth!

:rofl:

Didn't see it.... but that was hilarious!


----------



## SBB

I thought that was brilliant too :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Margaret! I love that saying! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Just told Paul its my new fav saying!!!

Asda babyevents online everyone/................Great offers for us dirty nappy gals and anyone thinking of weanin etc. x


----------



## Rudeollie

Wow.............something I said or what??!?!?!


----------



## lisaf

Haha... love that Marg! and yes, I watched it... I started a thread over in the TV section to discuss the show if you're going to keep up with it!

Chell - they don't cut through muscle anymore for c-sections.. according to the video they had us watch, they pull the muscle to the side (grossed me out, lol).


Well, great update for you girls!!! :) First off.. yes, the official reccommendation for me based on size of baby is c-section, but its still my choice and my doc is ok with me going forward without one because I am fully informed of the risks etc.
However, they will NOT induce me just based on size :happydance: They will only induce me if I go past due, and then I'd be induced because of lateness, not because of size.
Also, we checked my cervix and I'm 80% effaced and 2cm dilated! Baby has also dropped... she felt the head and I measured 40 weeks (last week I measured 42 weeks).
SOOOO happy to hear that! sounds like I should be able to go into labor on my own and even if I don't, I won't be pushed towards inducing early etc... WHEW!! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lisa that is great news!! I have a ton of faith that you can have him natural. You have such a positive attitude. Just keep believing in yourself and your body. I am excited for you!


----------



## lisaf

Lol... my positive attitude deserted me for most of today.. everything was pissing me off... I was even ranting at getting a text message from my friend asking what the doc said.. it is part of why I didn't get a nap since it kept beeping and I'd TOLD her when my appt was but she texted me 2 hours earlier :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Rudeollie said:


> Wow.............something I said or what??!?!?!

:lol: sorry went to bed! 


Lisa that's fantastic news!!! :happydance: 

Are you going to be doing some eviction techniques? Will they give you a sweep? I had one at 2cm and it started labour! Just 27hours later :haha: and he was here! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey girls! Still in France and having a lovely time. Who's watching the wedding? Love Kate's dress!! 

Haven't read back too much. Lisa great news about bubs! My money is on this weekend if you're 2cm dilated already!! How exciting!!! :)

Lots of love and :hug: to you all. Back in the uK on Tues so will be on more then.


----------



## SBB

Glad you're having a great time Jess! 

We are watching the wedding - she looks lovely :) 

X x x


----------



## cranberry987

Aw I fell asleep half way through! It was dragging a bit but I missed the exciting going through the crowds bit


----------



## kcw81

happy wedding day girls! kate looks really pretty and william well, he looks like himself. too bad he didn't get his bro's hairline! 

lou I am glad they could save ste's finger! is he doing okay?


----------



## Britt11

hi girls, i was sleeping of course through the wedding but just some some pics online. Kate looked lovely, I am so glad she didnt go for a boring old traditional dress. I imagine we will see highlights of the wedding now for the next month on tv.

omg, we might have a new baby boy graduate this weekend :happydance: keep us posted Chell and anytime for you as well Lisa

:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

I know it is any day now with the new LOs!

I don't get it about the royals, are they government officials, does william get a salary for his title? do they get paid for all their time? or are they just doing it out of service or something?


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- that's fantastic news! Maybe we can both have weekend babies! Lol. Well, I promised myself I'd make it to May so I at least have to hold out until Sunday...then I'm going on a walk. Uphill, both ways. In the snow. Jk. Hopefully no snow this weekend!

I'm going to google the wedding once I take a shower and such. Watching my niece today. Hopefully I don't go into labor. :)


----------



## kcw81

wait what is lisa's news? that the baby is almost here?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl hope your all well chell and Lisa good luck having the bbys hun x x


----------



## lisaf

my news is just that I'm 2cm dilated and 80% effaced and the baby has dropped a bit.
No contractions yet, lol!
I have acupuncture today though and I'll see if that sets off labor (it worked for my friend).

I'm in AGONY over my hip though :( It did that popping and sliding thing last night and now hurts worse than ever.. I want to cry whenever I have to roll over in bed. I might be sleeping in the recliner tonight :(


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, great news about the baby!! Not so great news about your hip :( I hope you get some relief...I've heard some good things about the benefits of acupuncture!

I thought the wedding was tomorrow...oops! Still will watch tomorrow with my mom. OH and I went to the doctor today and he has at least 3 more weeks of crutches...he's not too happy about that but what can you do? He had his hopes up that they would let him walk out of the office today...after only 3 weeks!


----------



## lisaf

I didn't think acupuncture would really help, but it made my hip pain practically vanish last week... then my pelvis decided to slip and pop again the other night and its back and got worse when it slipped again last night etc... 
I'm hoping more for the acupuncture to put me into labor today :) hehe 

my guy is sooooo active.. makes me think labor is far away since I thought they were supposed to quiet down leading up to labor? lol


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: sorry about the hip lisa :( 

Any babies yet?! 

We went to our village party it was cool. 

Grrrr I'm SOOOO annoyed though. This woman (who has an 19yr old daughter) and a woman who has NO children have just been telling me how sammuel needs baby rice now. Errr... No he doesn't. I said he's doing fine on my milk, he's 19.5lbs FFS I don't think he needs anything else! Then one went on to say that he needs weaning, because otherwise it's like us only having soup!!!! WTF?! He's a baby, with a baby tummy, that is designed to be filled up with MILK!!!! idiots. Total idiots. Don't tell me how/what/when to feed my baby :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- I freakin hate that! Mind your own business you silly women! What di they know, anyway?! She has a 19 yr old! 

Lisa- let us know how the acupuncture works!! :)

Omgosh, my husband got mad when he asked me to squeeze a splinter in his hand out... It was infected so I tried to squeeze the pus out too...(gross, I know, sorry) but it hurt so he totally flicked me in the nipple. I was so upset I cried! He's never ever hurt me on purpose nor is he ever mean at all; it totally shocked me! When I'm in labor I'm going to hit him in the balls and call it justified!


----------



## SBB

Chell that deserves a big slap!! You can't nipple flick a pregnant woman :nope: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Chell! That's funny..why, of all places, would he flick you there?? I'm sorry hun!

Suz, tell those ppl to eff off!! I started Jax on rice early, but to each their own seriously!! What works for one baby will not work for another!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I just walked off in the end! I mean I don't mind giving him it if I thought he needed it, but I don't think he does yet! Just cos she had her baby on rice at 8 weeks doesnt mean I should.... totally each to their own, I don't mind people telling me what they did, and why it worked for them. But to tell me my baby needs baby rice (basically saying I'm not giving him what he needs) F**k off!!! :haha:

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

F ing idiots suz! How dare they!!!!!!! 

Oh Chell sweetie xx how dare HE!!!!!!!!!!!! Shall I come kick him in the balls for u???

Awww the wedding was lovely. I was quite emotional over it all as soon as my mum said look at her dad..............Obv brought back memories but nice ones. I loved my wedding so much! x

Had fun at BIL's street party. Lots of nice folks and all loved Pigpog.............who is 4 months old today! Yikes how did that happen?!?!?


----------



## SBB

Happy 4 months pigpog! 

I just ate LOADS of potato wedges and need to go to bed now... Me thinks tummy ache later :( should have just gone to bed when we got in! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

I know! What a butthole! I told him that was the meanest thing he's ever done, in 6 years and when he saw me crying he felt really bad. I'm never going to let him live that one down! I'm totally going to milk it when he comes home tonight. Lol.

Sil is coming to cut my shabby hair. :) yay!

Hugs all around! Xoxo


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just checking in...how is everone? 

Lisa & Chell hope your boys come this weekend


----------



## lisaf

aw Chell.. that is so mean! Definitely smack him in the balls when you're in labor :haha:

Well the acupuncture made my hip feel a million times better. We will have to wait and see if labor gets going. I have another appointment tomorrow to see if we can really get things going.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Fx is works Lisa. I had to sleep with 2 pillows between my knees at the end cause my hips so much I hope he comes soon so you can get some relief. XX


----------



## lisaf

yeah the pillow thing is what helped me early on.. now its just unavoidable

GRR.. SIL just texted me and asked 'how you feeling' subtext: are you in labor?
I'm now freaking PISSED that DH told MIL and SIL how dilated/effaced I was.. now we're going to get harrassed every single freakin day about if we're in labor or not.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am with ya that is so annoying...I got to the point even though I was induced that I sent out a massive text that said when something happens that anyone needs to know about I will update you on a need to know bases and will update my FB please stop texting me. I am not trying to be rude to anyone or hateful but I need to rest and keep getting interrupted. Talk to everyone soon. It worked. and I don't think I made anyone mad. LOL


----------



## lisaf

lol.. well this is only the first day that people have been asking.. I just KNOW they're asking because DH told them I was dilated etc.
I didn't discuss with him ahead of time or anything ..
It also just bugs me because as I was ranting yesterday... his sis only communicates by txt message. She never has time to see me when she's in town (she just comes down to get money from her mom and then comes up with some excuse to go back to her boyfriend's). Just irksome.... ugh.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL and pregnancy hormones doesn't help. :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

my 2 babies...Ashleigh and Gunner.


----------



## lisaf

awwww, lol now you're making me want my little guy to arrive! :)

and yes, the hormones don't help :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That is my oldest...she will be 16 in July and of course Gunner is a month old today. I bet your so excited and ready Lisa. I felt like it couldn't come soon enough to snuggle him.


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies! Nothing here. I keep getting harassing texts too... Um nope, nothin new! I'm pretty sure I'll let u know when he comes! Silly people!


----------



## lisaf

lol, glad I'm not the only one being bugged!


----------



## Onelildream

Just wiped after the bathroom and I had some spotting. :/ not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## lisaf

Aw Chell - does that usually indicate labor is coming for you? It might mean nothing yet..


----------



## Onelildream

Idk. I went again and there was nothing so I think I'm safe! Haha. Funny, Lisa, how the group before us was so ready to have their babies and here I am/ we are, not quite ready. Lol. Or are you ready now?


----------



## lisaf

well, if it weren't for baby's size, I'd be happy to wait another week at least... but with him only getting bigger the longer he's in there, it just makes sense to get him out now.

And yesterday I didn't get a single nap and had a bad night's sleep and figured 'if I'm not going to get any sleep anyway, I might as well have a baby here keeping me up' :haha:


----------



## kcw81

morning girls just checkin in on lisa and chell. no updates. sorry people have been harrassing you guys! you shouldn't tell anyone anything yet so they can't bug you, just tell them after the fact like we did! haha we were forced to though since it happened before I knew it. chell are you still seeing spotting? have you guys lost your plugs?


suz that is annoying aboutt the lady telling you what to feed sammuel. obv he is doing fab! he aint even 6 mos yet!


----------



## kcw81

Chell I can't believe your DH gave you a tittie flick when you were only trying to help him!! haha pretty funny though..


----------



## Onelildream

Nothing here. 

Lisa- I hope for size u have him soon too!

Kc- yes lost a majority of my plug last week? Then the other night I def lost the rest. So gross! Lol


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! Cant wait to come on and see that someone is in labour :happydance: 

Chell I didn't know you'd lost your plug! Can't be too far away... 

Casey have all your guests gone? How did jimmy like them? Did your routine get disrupted at all? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

yes they are gone finally! inlaws coming in 2 weeks tho... freedom till then ! jimmy liked my dad and sister but I feel like more so my dad since my dad is comfortable with babies. my sister is a total newbie with little ones and I could tell she was uncomf holding him. i was the same way not too long ago!


----------



## Onelildream

Spotting is back with contractions every 20 mins. Hopefully I can hold out until tomorrow! May 1st! Hubs has lots of work today and won't even be home until after 7:30pm...so I'm trying to take it easy! I'm pretty sure I'll hav him this week if this keeps up. :) I'm getting excited!!!


----------



## kcw81

I am getting more and more concerned with his flat head. I do tummy time all the time but he is still not ready to sustain it for long increments and he wails after a time and refuses to lift his head off hte ground with his mouth suffocating, thats when I relieve him. anyway I don't see how tummy time is going to help when he sleeps 7 hours a night plus about 6 to 8 hours in naps in increments in the crib lying swaddled on his back. I can't carry him all day. I have the doc appt for his 4 month next week and I will ask her what to do but I Feel I am doing all the tummy time we can!

oh chell come on baby!


----------



## Onelildream

Kc- sometimes tummy time just doesn't help the flat head. Def talk to your doctor. There might be other options. :)


----------



## kcw81

thanks chell:) I heard about that helmet, I wonder if we will do that. do you have any friends that had to do that and how was it?


----------



## caz & bob

woooppppp chell not long now for you and lisa x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

good luck Chell I hope Connor cooperates til your DH is done.


----------



## SBB

Eeek chell my money is on may 2nd :happydance: can't wait!!! 

Casey is his head visibly flat at the back then? What happens if you don't do anything about it? 

Yeh I was pretty useless with babies before sammuel! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi: Sorry I've not been on much lately x

Good luck Lisa and Chell- hope your babies make an appearance soon and go easy on you! :hugs:

Casey- not sure what they recommend there but my friend here was just told she was putting her baby on his back too much and had to start alternating his naps between the crib and holding him. Is that possible? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Wow Chell. Sounds like Connor is on the way! Fx for u sweetie xxx

Casey, I'll try find the article for u but the other week on our news some boffins had done tests and reckon flat head sydrome is nothing to worry about and its only us mums that fret over it. Physically it doesnt cause babes any harm! x

Just having a nice bank hol glass of wine after a shopping day. Poor pigpogs teething so badly..............FOUR sh&tty nappys today and all leaked!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooooo... Chell how exciting!!! Maybe Connor will be born on my birthday!! :happydance: good luck hon!! Xxx

Casey, Lili has a flat head going on too... I've been sleeping her on her side (rolling up blankets either side to stop her rolling) and have just ordered a special pillow for her. She's crap at tummy time too. Let me know what your doc says. :hugs:

Last day in France tomorrow :cry: it's been lovely out here. My Mum has done my head in the whole time over Lili though. Will tell you the whole story when I'm not on my iPhone though!

Any news from Lisa?! 

:hug: to everyone.


----------



## kcw81

hey guys thanks for the input, I have been dying for input as the only advice I have gotten is tummy time. the thing is, my friends baby laid on her head a lot when she was young and now as a 2 year old you can tell the back of the head is flat - it looks funny. I think it would be hard to hide on a boy since they have short hair! so I want to fix it but shit, it seems impossible. 

Lou I don't think he could sleep on me as he is so trained to the crib... I have ruined him by crib training to early! woe is me....


----------



## Onelildream

Kc- yes I have a friend that has a helmet on her baby now. She says she hates it and the funny stares people give but it does the job it's meant for and it worked on her other 2 boys as well. My dr told me to have my dd sleep on her belly, on an incline, head turned to the side during the day. I totally just remembered that! I did that when she was close to me and when I could monitor her, and I got her a memory foam pillow especially for infants when she slept at night! I cannot believe I forgot that until now! It worked so well, I need one for Connor too! I'll send u a link.

Oh 15 mins apart now. :) woot I still need to wait 4 hrs tho!


----------



## kcw81

om gosh please do send a link chell! I loveyou!


----------



## lisaf

Nothing happening here... MIL called though to check and make sure we had her cell phone number because she was leaving the house to go shopping :dohh: ARGHH .. nothing is happening people!! Lol

(for the record, I don't mind if you guys ask, lol.. you've listened to every little twitch and ache of this pregnancy :) You're also not going to show up at my doorstep while I'm in early labor despite being told not to :haha:)

Glad things are getting started Chell!

I haven't lost my plug or anything interesting like that.
Last night when I was lying in bed, I moved slightly and got a horrible muscle cramp. I dont' think it was a contraction because it was just like a charlie horse cramp.. SUPER painful though. I hate to say it but I hope contractions aren't THAT painful.. at least not early on. I couldn't talk and just whimpered in pain. That was all I had though, just that one painful tightening (felt like someone was reaching into the bottom of my bump and trying to pull out a piece of muscle with a pair of tweezers). Kind of scared me though. 

I wish I'd had at least one contraction so I'd know what they really felt like :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Casey - did you try that pillow I linked a while back? I remember telling someone here about it.. wondered if it worked?


----------



## kcw81

hi lisa! that pillow sucks. I bought two too and it just doesn't do shiz, he rolls off it and I believe memory foam might be better if I can find a good one. but what if he rolled into the foam and suffocated..

I can't believe your impending any second now! both you guys! its so exciting. after I went thru the horrible pain of birth, FIL had the nerve to say that passing a kidney stone probably hurts worse.


----------



## lisaf

LOL... wow... tell FIL to pass an 8lb kidney stone and then he can talk!

Thanks for letting me know about the pillows.. sorry they were crap :( At least you'll be saving me some money, right?

As for tummy time, do you use a Boppy pillow to prop him up at all? I've heard it makes tummy time more fun for the babies that can't hold themselves up very well yet. (Though some people don't believe in propping babies up to sit etc when their muscles aren't developed yet since the desire to sit up, hold themselves up on their tummies can be part of the muscle-building motivation etc..)


----------



## kcw81

yes we do prop him on his belly on the bopp! he kinda hates it!


----------



## lisaf

aw, lol... shoot! :dohh:


----------



## Onelildream

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Summer-Infant-Inclined-to-Sleep-Positioner/16348759

Kc-I guess the kind I used back when my LOs were babies has been recalled and a LOT of these are all suggested to not be used; can cause SIDS or something....I NEVER had a problem with my kids using them and they were very helpful, but to each his own, ya know? If you don't feel safe with it, don't use it. You can also do an infant memory foam pillow (ebay) and buy a separate infant positioner...That's what I will do if Connor has a flat head...but seriously, it is all up to you....Don't do it on my account...and if something happens to Jimmy you have to swear you won't kill me!


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- did you go back to the acupuncutrist? Oh, and trying not to be too graphic, but try sex doggy style. It will irritate the cervix more and might speed something up. soooorry....


----------



## lisaf

lol, well we're probably going to try sex tonight.
I did go back to the acupuncturist.. just not convinced my body is close enough for the treatment to trigger labor, you know? I haven't even felt a real contraction that I've noticed yet.


----------



## Onelildream

Fingers crossed, Lisa. I hope something starts happening soon! Mine has tapered off... Going to try to pci things up tomorrow!


----------



## lisaf

lol... send some labor dust my way please!!


----------



## kcw81

Lisa and Chell sending happy safe and smooth labor dust yourway!


----------



## lisaf

I'm so bored right now and really want to go into labor, lol...
I could possibly be having super super mild contractions but I kind of think its all in my head.

not feeling very rational right now.. I feel like there is some secret to going into labor that nobody will tell me :haha:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: I fed Sammuel in bed about 8.30 last night and fell asleep!!! :haha: obviously needed it though :D 

All this talk of contractions is making me think about my labour, in a good way and how exciting it was really (only in hind sight :rofl:)

Lisa it does sound like you could be close, a little sweep set me off when I was 2cm... Although I'd possibly been having very small contractions before the sweep. 

I can't wait :yipee: 

Danny is playing today at our pub so that should be nice. Yesterday we went for tea at this couples house who just moved into the village (the ones who let us store stuff in their house) and she made the most amazing array of cakes etc I've ever seen! So delicious! Wish i could cook :lol: 

Jess I want to know what your mum has been up to! Hope you enjoy your last day... 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all me dinner is on i am starving going to paint the fench in my garden today why its lovely again x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

I'm off to Cardiff for the night for my nephews and nieces leaving party (they're moving to Dubai) - not looking forward to spending a night in a hotel with how Ben is at the moment- still refusing to eat or sleep! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Good luck lou!!! 

It's jess' birthday today! Happy birthday Jess!! :yipee:

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww super big happy bday Jess! Hope u have a lovely day xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw happy birthday jess have a good 1 x x x


----------



## kcw81

happy birthday jess! wonder if we will have any more bdays today...


----------



## kcw81

Suz glad you got some sleep last night, how long did you zonk out for? so funny how early we go to bed now too! like old people.

oh man lou hope the hotel stay goes okay and ben behaves! maybe he will like a hotel! why are your neices/nephs going to dubai?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks for the birthday wishes girls! Last day in France today. Driving back tomorrow... Yawn!! 

Any news from Lisa or Chel? So excited!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Nothing yet Jess................Hopefully no news is good news and our girls have MORE boyos to pick from hehehe xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- happy birthday! Hubs is in a few meetings but after he gets home and I have a shot nap we are going to start the fire under Connor! Lol. Going to try to have a baby this week! Eeeeeeeeeeeek! I can't believe it's time!


----------



## SBB

:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: so excited!!!

Where's Lisa?!?!?! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I'm just sleeping in, lol! Nothing going on here that I can tell :(


----------



## SBB

:sad: I thought we might be getting a new baby on the thread! how are you feeling?

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I'm ok.. tired of not knowing when its going to happen... I'm only impatient because of the size issue.. I was perfectly happy to go overdue until that issue came up.

I occasionally feel a little yucky like PMS achiness but its only here and there... I keep getting hopeful then nothing happens.


----------



## SBB

I hope it happens soon. I'm sure the extra week or two can't make THAT much difference to the size? 

I am off to bed I hope something happens soon! Make sure you get as much sleep as possible and have lots to eat to keep your energy up :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Well, they gain up to 1/2 a pound a week... lol... so my 8-10lb baby as of Wednesday could be 10-12lbs if I'm 1 week late :( Kinda scary when I put it like that.

My idea of putting the baby on a diet sounds better and better :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Forgot to say earlier, oh and I dtd last night!! 360 days after the last time! :rofl: 

Lisa, hope things happen soon for you!! :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Jess just under the year well done :rofl: 

Lisa he WON'T be 12lbs I am absolutely sure of that! I aware he'll be no more than 8 and a half. 

Xx x


----------



## lisaf

awwww, I'd be THRILLED with 8.5lbs...
the ultrasound pegged him at 9lbs 5oz (and 9lbs 6oz... the doc did the measurements twice to be sure). He said its a 10% error rate either up or down.. So if I had him today and it was a 10% downward error, I'd have a chance of having an 8.5lber.. lol

My white kitty is currently playing with, licking, kicking and rubbing her face on my dog's bone, lol... its very cute.


----------



## SBB

Ok so maybe 9lbs more realistic!

Aw sounds v cute :) 

My grey cat bought in a vole a few days ago, then a bird the day after :( the vole was dead, the bird wasn't... I really thought they were too stupid to catch stuff!! 

Right, really going to sleep now! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol have a good sleep!

I'm ok with a 9lb baby.. a 10+lber scares me though.
My cats are not allowed outdoors (we used to let out one of them but she gets pretty seriously sick at least once a year when we let her outside so now she stays inside and is nice and healthy!). My cats are not very good at catching spiders and other bugs, lol... they completely ignored that big lizard we had in the bathtub that one time!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm think i my do a opk in a bit just to see i had pain in my ovaries yesterday we are going up to the dam with the dogs today x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls! Hope everyone had a good weekend!

Happy 4 months Pearl!


----------



## kcw81

morning girls! how are lisa and chel? you guys sleep ok? hope you are getting rest while you can.

suz - we put the jumperoo together (dh did) and I think it is a winner! man that thing is huge! Jimmy looks like a pilot in it with all his controls in front. so cute! howong do you put sammuel there? can u show me a pic of him in it?


----------



## TySonNMe

Fun! Jax loves his jumperoo!! He jumps in that thing all day long...it's so cute!


----------



## kcw81

cool! hey how did you know for sure when he was ready for it? jimmy can hold his head up but he sort of leans forward to rest it on the front part - actually he puts his mout on the little cloth front part and sucks on that and his toes barely scrape the ground, but his head isn't flopping over or anything. do you have any early pics from when you first tried him in it? like around 4 months?


----------



## TySonNMe

I started putting him in when he could hold his head up properly. We just got the jumperoo a few weeks back, but I started putting him in his little car earlier than that as it was already on hand. He was 4 months in this picture...got the jumperoo at 5 months and within the past two weeks he's really started going nuts in it actually jumping. Prior to that, he would just kind of sit and play with the things on it. I do recall at around 4 months he was reaching for the things on the car and playing with the things he could get to his hands.
 



Attached Files:







03082011.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kcw81

cool, I am just a little unsure whether he is ready, but he can't really jump right now anyway so I don't think he would cause a major whiplash or head flop thing, he just sort of plays with the controls like you said. omg jax in that car I want to die its so cute!


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL thanks! He looks so young!! That car has an option to lock the pillars or whatever so he can't jump...it has two big buttons on the bottom that play sounds when he steps on them...kids laughing and car sounds...that got old really quick and I moved them out of the way! I'm glad he likes the jumperoo so I don't have to listen to the sounds. It makes sounds too when he jumps but most of the time I turn it off as he doesn't pay much attention to the sounds anyway,


----------



## lisaf

morning girls!
I had the barest hint of pink spotting last night.. some snot-like discharge today so hopefully we're getting closer but no contractions or anything


----------



## caz & bob

woooppp lisa not long hun good luck x x x


----------



## cranberry987

I found the magical jumperoo on eBay for £10 oO won't get use for over a year so won't buy this one. I'm sure others will come up


----------



## kcw81

its pretty cool helen, but yeah, you got time! lisa omg that is totally bits of your plug!


----------



## kcw81

here he is in it. don't know if he is too small still but he liked it!


----------



## lisaf

yay! too bad its not going to guarantee labor anytime soon :haha:


----------



## lisaf

here's a question for you ladies... I'm a big TV junkie.. keep it on almost constantly. Is that going to be bad for when the baby is here?

When do I have to worry about the content I'm watching. I love Law & Order but its a bit violent/graphic for kids I'd think??


----------



## cranberry987

I would think that for a while you wouldn't have to worry about the visual stuff, just the verbal. Not sure what that programme is like but if it's got loads of violent/aggressive talking then I would think twice about it. Kids are just such sponges for language and not saying that their first words would be effing and jeffing but gotta think what they're learning from it.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Casey here is sammuel in his jumperoo when we first got it, 3 weeks ago https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/6241fe75.mp4

He now jumps around even more crazily! Will see if I have a more recent video. I think just try jimmy in it. We put a cushion under so his feet were on that... Jimmy looks perfectly happy in those pics! I put him in til he whinges and has had enough, the instructions say 20mins but he's in longer than that. I was going to say about getting one instead of using his play mat might help with the flat head...

Marg how cute is jax in that car!!!! 

Most exciting news - yay Lisa!!! Totally plug! Unless it could be :spermy: if you dtd? I found at the end I got snotty like stuff after dtd... 

Re tv, we don't worry yet. I try not to have tv in the day (usually fail) as I don't want him to be a tv obsessed kid! Having said that he loves the moving pics. 

X x x


----------



## cranberry987

That looks like great fun. Glad you can turn the sound off tho!


----------



## lisaf

we DTD yesterday afternoon... this was definitely NOT leftovers, lol...
it was very slightly yellowish, and extremely thick... 
Not the whole plug I'm sure though.. I've gotten little pieces like this for a while, but so minor I wasn't sure. 

Going out to lunch with MIL today.. Really don't want to :( Oh well, it'll get her off our backs for a while and if she sees I'm not in labor maybe she'll stop expecting me to drop this kid any second? hehe


----------



## SBB

Yay Lisa that's great if it's def the plug :happydance: 

I did find people backed off when they saw me and realised he wasn't arriving any minute... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

aww cute suz! yay that looks just like how jimmy is, leaning forward on the control panel thing and barely using his feet right now. so cute!! love it.

my tv is on all the time and I watch sexy and violent movies. I will let you know lisa if jimmy ends up crazy, too bad you don't have any more lead time on me!!


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL!! He looks so cute Casey!!

For the TV, my ped told us not to let him watch TV until at least 2. They said that the pictures constantly changing and moving wires their brain differently and my lead to ADHD...basically programming them to watch moving pictures all day and of course when they get into school things don't move like that and they can't focus. I don't know if I buy into all that, but I can definitely see what they're talking about. For right now, I try to avoid him watching TV.


----------



## kcw81

that scares me marg! but shoot I can't just sit there with him all the time 12 hours a day without some tv for me!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls xxx

Marg bless u for remember Pearls 4months xxx Jax looks such a dude in his motor btw!

Lisa, great on yr plug. Hope things happen soon, and dont fret over tv. I watch a load and pearls not that interested unless its football (yikes!) or baby tv!

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. We spent the day on a picnic eating yummy stuff and playing badminton..............I kicked Pauls ass even in the wind!

Off to find that £10 jumperoo Helen spotted too hahaha x


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, when I was home with him on maternity leave I'd watch it too and he'd watch a little, but most of the time I had his back turned to the TV. I knew some parents that would sit LO in front of the TV in a swing and let them watch all day long! That's a bit much I think.


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz! Happy 4 months to Sammuel and Jimmy too (almost) Casey!!! I can't believe Mr. Jackson will be 6 months in a week! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls. Hope you've all had a lovely weekend. Happy 4 months to Pearl :hugs: Ben was 12 weeks yesterday- isn't it going fast!! :shock:


----------



## SBB

Wow 6 months already!!!! Jax will be a toddler soon :haha: 

Picnic sounds lovely Ellen... 

How was the night in the hotel lou? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

And where is chell?! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies. how is everyone? there may have been this conversation but how long is everyone planning on BFing?? I am starting to think I may do the full year?? anyone think I am crazy? lol. I actually enjoy the nursing time with him.


----------



## lisaf

thanks for the input girls! Never heard the ADHD connection before.. hmm, have to look into that! Will definitely keep him faced away from it though!


----------



## SBB

Sandi I'm def going to go to a year I think! Seems weird not to actually - not sure why! 

I've not heard that ADHD connection either but it does make sense. Everything in moderation I guess... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Can't believe gunner is a month already!!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey yall! just got back from the daily dog fetching walk with jimmy in the stroller. so I hope jimmy hasn't seen too much tv but I believe he tends to turn and look at it when I feed him to the side of me on my arm. oh well we will see how it pans out for adhd. thought that was genetic though who knows.

is it okay to thaw a frozen breast milk bag in warm water? I kinda have to right now and hope its okay. 

ellen hello happy 4 month to pearlie! 

if someone stopped breast milk before 12 months, what would they feed instead? say you stopped breast milk at 6 months. is it just formula and solids then? yeah I guess it would be weird to put in all the effort for breast milk feeding and then switch to formula.


----------



## SBB

Yes as long as it's not boiling water, warm is fine... 

Yeh a lot of people switch to formula and food at 6 months. But I agree that seems silly when BF for so long already! The only thing that worries me is ttc while bf cos we'll want to be getting preggers again by the time he's a year or so... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I thought thawing BM in warm water was actually a recommended method? :)

I think some people switch over to formula if BFing wasn't very rewarding for them or if they found it difficult to fit in their daily life .. working moms etc..
I would just hate to start paying for what you can make yourself for free :haha:


----------



## kcw81

oh yah suz, ttc might be tough... I feel like w/ our irreg cycles we won't get af until done w BF!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I don't think AF is coming at all til I'm done BF! I would love to just fall pregnant easily while bf rather than actually having to try again. 

Must say I don't miss the pmt though!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

what is pmt? prementstrual something? I never had any pms.


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies! I'm here, I'm here! Went to the dr today. I'm dilated to a 3 now. Woohoo. He stripped my membranes and we walked tons to try and get things going but nothing happened... We scheduled the induction for Monday. Yay! Dr asked if we wanted Thursday, which is Cinco de Mayo and a fun Mexican/us party day, but hubs decided not missing work this weekend might be good, since mother's day is a big jewelry day at his work. :doh: so unless Connor decides to come this week, it looks like Monday will be the big day! Yay!


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- yay on ur plug!

Pearl- happy birthday! Lol, can I call it that on quarter/third/half birhdays?!

Jax- happy half birthday!!!


Hi to all!!!


----------



## lisaf

Hey Chell!! I was wondering if you were in labor, lol!!

I have an appt tomorrow.. I don't know if my doc believes in stripping membranes or not but I may ask for it. I'm a little afraid to since I hear its pretty darned uncomfortable/painful :haha: For someone who wants a natural birth I'm a bit of a wimp :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Lol! Yeah it's not that comfortable but after 2 babies it was nothin. Dr said wow! You're not even flinching, I'm impressed! Haha. The bad part is if I don't go on my own, then being induced will screw up my other options of getting a local or an iv drip instead of an Epi. They recommend an Epi if you have pitocin bc it makes the contractions more intense. I'm excited for your appt! Do u think I'll choose to get induced?


----------



## lisaf

Onelildream said:


> Do u think I'll choose to get induced?

were you asking if I'd choose it? They don't really encourage is until you're past due at my doctors...
I don't know if my doc even believes in doing sweeps like I said so I may just be checking in and seeing if I'm any closer... 
I know I should really walk tonight but I'm just so tired and its so hot and I've been walking for 5 evenings now and I feel like it hasn't done anything.. being a little cranky about it right now, lol!


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry, Lisa. I guess mine just knows me well and asked what I wanted to do, so i thought all doctors were like that, esp at 40 weeks! I hope something gets started for you!


----------



## lisaf

lol, yeah, I'm ok with not being induced.. I just worry about the size... 
Being induced means more time spent in the hospital etc... which I'd like to avoid


----------



## lisaf

Just heard DH on the phone with someone.. not sure if its his dad or a friend. He assured them that we would tell them 'as soon as we're in labor'
Ummmmmm NO!!!! WTF!!!!?!?!? That is NOT what I want.. .I don't want everyone knowing when labor starts .. what if its false labor? What if takes forever? I dont' need people hounding us for constant updates!!!!

GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!
Why does he not listen to a single effing thing I tell him about this stuff?!?!


----------



## kcw81

lisa tell your DH to shut his butt up! god I want you to have complete and total control over this whole thing and if you want people out of it then I want it to be that way for you! tell him to quit it and zip it! 

chell thats awesome -monday it is! May 9th, how lovely so close to mothers day. 

regarding the BFing discussion real quick I wanted to say that for people who do BFing partly to save on formula, I wonder how much a savings it really is, I mean, for me at least with all the pumping and storage and sterilzation items and such plus the time it takes to do that, I wonder if it would be equal to formula! I hate to think that. but my pump, which is an expensive hospital one that I borrow for free normally is like $200 or $35 per month to rent. so with all that I bet its a wash if you aren't able to directly breastfeed like me. so the benefits I suppose are in the supposed healthiness of breast milk plus it helped me drop the weight in a snap. thats a pretty big bonus to me since it would suck to sort be tired all the time at first and feel horrible about my body - I would most likely end up depressed.


----------



## lisaf

Here is an article that did an analysis of the cost difference between BFing and FFing...
https://www.breastfeeding.com/reading_room/financial.html

The pump makes a big difference in the cost between the two... needing to pump and store makes it less cost-effective too vs. feeding fresh off the breast each time. BUT the pump should last for more than one baby so that can work out to be cheaper if you BF more than one kid.
I do have to laugh at the cost of nursing tops and bras.. I WISH they were that cheap! 

If you factor in the weightloss benefit and the healthcare savings BFing SHOULD bring you, then it should even it out a bit more. 

For me, I don't like having to run out and buy formula... food is always availble. Even if it costs the same in the end, its easier for me to make one big expense than to have my weekly expenses increase. I'm not good at managing my money, lol.


----------



## lisaf

oh.. and DH was talking to a friend of ours that we probably WILL tell when things start happening, lol... so I flew off the handle a bit prematurely.
BUT I don't doubt he'd tell his mom the same thing. I just can't get it through his head. He thinks there is no harm in telling everyone everything and isn't as bothered as I am by stuff like his family pestering us.


----------



## kcw81

haha you are right how annoying to always be running low on more formula and having to go out and get some. I am going to read that article in a little bit, thanks for posting it! you know what sucks is that they should let you return nursing bras after you try them since I have gotten two that blew balls and were a waste of money. nice mouth on me tonight I know. good night lisa get some sleep tonight!!

just saw your other post, god I want to smack your DH!


----------



## lisaf

lol... if he didn't wait on me hand and foot when I ask, he'd get smacked a lot more around here :)


----------



## laura6914

Hey girls, havent been on all weekend, well since Thursday, as have been visiting family.Had a great time but its always nice to come home. 
Had enough of people telling me how to parent when i have been doing it for nearly 7 months. :dohh
Does anyone elses little ones drink anything other than milk? Shae used to love water but wont touch it now. Have tried him with juice but he will only take a few sips. :shrug: Im at a loose end. Any suggestions?

Soooo any gossip? What have i missed over the bank holiday weekend?

xx


----------



## lisaf

Well girls, I'm up at 1am because DH and I had a stupid fight.
He wanted the lights off at 1am, I wanted to read for a bit. Then he kept talking to me while I was trying to read so I told him I'd turn the lights off at 1:05. He got really pissy with me about how he has to work and then rolled over in a huff saying fine, I can do whatever I want. 
Well of course I can't enjoy my book after that so I turn off the lights and come out to the living room to go online instead. He then gets all huffy that I got out of bed and told me to come back and read etc... 
UGH.. who gave him access to the bottle of pregnancy hormones?


----------



## SBB

Laura family can never butt out and leave you to it can they?! How are you feeling? 

Lisa sorry you had a fight :( tell your dh in these last few days you need to be getting your own way!!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Dh just gets cranky at bedtime.. as do I so its not a good combination for us. We tend to have really stupid fights like this at bedtime or in the morning when we're both tired.
I forsee a very diffcult few weeks for us with the baby here and no sleep for either of us :haha:

We're fine though, this is just a situational thing, not any deep underlying stuff behind it, you know?


----------



## SBB

Yes i predict a few stressful weeks! You just have to go to bed really early with the baby so you both get more sleep! and nap during the day when he does... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sammuels 2nd tooth is through at the bottom!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls. 

Lisa- sorry you and OH had a fight :-( Hope you've managed to make it up.

Hi Laura :hi: Lovely to see you :hugs: Not sure about the drink situation? What about freezing some water with a bit of juice in and trying giving it to him as ice pops? 

Suz- wow Sammuels teeth are flying now aren't they! I saw your video yesterday- he looks sooooo strong in the Jumperoo! Everyone says how strong Ben is but I'm not sure he's as powerful as Sammuel looking at that video to be honest. I might set up the jumperoo later though and give him a go.

Well our night in the hotel was OK and Ben slept well- but now we're back home we had a terrible night again! He just won't sleep in the crib! :-( He's fine once I give in and let him stay in our bed but I really want to get him to stay in the crib!! 

Oh and me and Ste actually DTD last night for the first time since the birth. I was really surprised how much it hurt to start with. We resorted to using KY Jelly and then it was OK. We didn't use any contraception though :blush:


----------



## SBB

Oh Laura I forgot to answer re drinks. Sammuel only has milk! Sorry... 

Lou yay for dtd! I thought it hurt too but it has got better ( in the whole 3 other times we've done it :haha:) How would you feel if you were pregnant again?! 

Ben is 5 weeks younger than Sammuel so he won't be as strong anyway! I think having always been big Sammuel is pretty strong though... 
Have you thought about getting a co-sleeping cot? We adjusted an ikea one so Sammuel is actually in his own cot but right next to me. He's happy and it's easy to feed him. 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls!

Lou, it does feel weird after giving birth!

Suz, second tooth already! Jackson doesn't even have one yet LoL!

Sandi, I plan on BFing to a year. Well, not really BFing but pumping until then! It is totally doable!

Lisa, your OH is funny!! LoL, same dumb crap OH and I fight about sometimes...it's so silly and pointless.

Laura, love your new avvie pic! Glad you had a safe trip and are now back home. I was reading about giving juice, etc. but it says to wait until maybe 8 months to start juices. Jackson will drink a bit of water every once in a while. He drank some Pedialyte when he was sick.

Jess, love the new FB pic of Lili...she is so adorable in the Bumbo!


----------



## laura6914

Suz: Im feeling ok to be honest. Sickness and tiredness ect has gone so im getting to the glowing stage finally :haha:

Lou: YEY on DTD, it does get easier and better :thumbup: I have got some ice pops in the freezer so will give them ago. 

Lisa: hope you and OH sort things out. Mn can be so arsy sometimes. :dohh:

Tysonnme : sorry hun i have forgot your name, i have got him the babie heinz juice they can have from 4 months but he just pulls a face. His wee smells very strong as if he is dehydrated so im worrying he isnt getting enough fluids :(

Well as shae is sleeping lots again today, his 2 teeth are coming through at the same time, im watching loads of films and still in my pj's :blush: Just watched p.s i love you (seen it 100+ times) and cried my eyes out as always :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

good morning ladies, sorry I havent commented lately... I have been stalking though ... can't wait til my girls start going into labour!!!!!

Chel so exciting!!!

Lisa, don't worry hun hes just excited, let him be, hes probably just trying to be polite hun.

well no passport yet but after some major aggression on the phone yesterday, I finally recieved a phone call and it is now updated in the system that it will be here by Friday!
IT better be only 13 more days til vacation! I finally got dh to go with me to the tanning salon so he's not burned to a crisp when we go! The next phase is shaving his hairy back... lol everytime I say something about it he says "I love you" and walks away like he can't hear me... hmmmmmm 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## TySonNMe

It's okay Laura...we'll blame it on pregnancy brain!! My name is Margaret. Hm, don't know about heinz juice...does he look dehydrated? Sunken in soft spot or dark circles under his eyes?

Have had to replace the batteries on the seahorse...check Jackson out last night...he' so darn cute and went right off to sleep without his binky! And I didn't know this but the innards come out and you can wash the outside...will definitely do that this weekend! I thought they were sewn in.
 



Attached Files:







050311.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## laura6914

Sorry hun :blush: No his soft spot is fine and apart from the bags cause he is tired his eyes look fine to.

Shae has tht sea horse. Its only been turned on twice though casue it keeps him awake :haha:

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well asfm feeling very sick today don't no if its off the pregnacare or what been the gym had a good work out came home took dogs round the field and then took my niece docs she full to the brim with hay fever ha my oh has it to feeling sorry for his self like men do x x x


----------



## kcw81

hi guys! 

lou so happy you tried DTD finally, its nice to just break the spell, to get it over with so its not like this thing hanging there over your heads! sorry it hurt but good call on ky. bet ste was happy! 

Suz I Cannot believe about sammuels teeth! does it look strange? let me see a pic!

hi verna! hope you get your passport, I am sure you will. 2 weeks right?

Hi laura, hope the tiredness and sickness in early pregnancy doesn't hit you too hard girl. I don't know how I would manage if I got MS and had a baby already to take care of!! 

Lisa your DH needs to bow down and kiss your butt for the next year and should already have started! don't worry once he sees you give birth he will feel sympathy and hopefully treat you like a queen for a little while. I think seeing their OH in such pain does it to them. 

Jimmy has his 4 month appt today with doc and I cannot frickin wait!! I need to get some assurance about his flat head and ask about all his spitting up he does and just get some assurance! 2 months since the last appt is too long. I think he is pretty happy for the most part, I just worry about the head and generally need an update on his milestones and stats. You know, recently he is getting too smart and won't let me leave him to sit or lay for too long without constant entertainment by me unless he is napping so by natural evolution I am having to hold him more and in turn he is getting a stronger neck. we will see what the doc says though.


----------



## SBB

Laura I'm glad you're feeling better! 

verna so pleased your passport is coming! Yay 13 days - that's gone so quick! Lol at your hubby trying to get out of waxing :haha: 

Marg that pic is SOOOO cute! Bless him... Our batteries ran out so quick, think they must've been rubbish. I'm not convinced it helps him sleep, but i hope it will soon! 

Hope you feel better Caz, try taking them with food, I know a few people feel sick off them otherwise. 

I will try and get a pic of the teeth, but I doubt I can. It doesn't look odd, quite cute really but you can only see by pulling his lip down! They don't show when he smiles. Only tiny still! 

Let us know how the docs go. I reckon the jumperoo will also make his neck stronger. What about a bumbo? 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

yeah I wanna try to get one of those suz! I was eyeing some used ones on craigslist the other day. did you use that?


----------



## SBB

No, I got one cheap off ebay but he hates it and he's too big for it!! :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, your avvie pic is adorable!! What a cute little chunk!!

Casey, let us know how the appt goes! I agree that 2 months is too long. We went in between then because Jackson was sick so I asked all my questions then...plus he goes for each vaccine separately (every 1-2 weeks) so if anything comes up I can also take advantage at that time to ask the nurse.


----------



## Onelildream

Marg-soooooo cute with the seahorse! I LOVE the fat rolls too! So cute.

Lisa-let us know how the appt went. Sorry such a crappy night!

Laura-just having something to drink or suck on, although it's unappealing, might help curb the nausea

Suz-LOVE the new avie! Yay for chompers! Those babies are SHARP when they first come through! Watch the nipples! lol. ouch!

Verna-I'm so excited for your trip. Have a fantastic time and don't forget to take tons of pics and get souveniers that will help you remember the fantastic time you had! We just got a new credit card, a skymiles one, and have been charging everything we can on it (and then paying it off, of course), just to get the miles so we can have a trip this fall.

oh, Ladies. I am sooo tired. I was up on and off all night thinking of Connor. I'm so excited for his arrival....but now soooo tired! lol. I had some contractions on and off all night, but too lazy to time them...Now, nothin. I really wanted a Cinco de Mayo baby! Maybe I can get things rolling again tomorrow or Thursday... ;)


----------



## SBB

Thank you! It's been the french frie for so long I didn't know whether to change it!! 


x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Jess-Love the door jumper! Lili seems to love it too!


----------



## laura6914

casey, have you tried one of those special pillows? Shae had a very flat head so i got him one of those and it worked wonders i cant recommend it enough. He still lay on his back during the day but as he sleeps for 12 hours a night thats when it was getting really bad. Here is the link for you. 

Suz, am i reading right that your NTNP????? :)


----------



## SBB

Yes NTNP!! With no AF, and not :sex: very often :rofl: so chances are pretty slim!! 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

IT'S SOOOO FREAKIN HOT! ok, well let me re-phrase= I'M SO FREAKIN HOT! I want to cry! Popsicles, ice cubes...I just want to get in the freezer! I'm going to take a cold shower. I feel like I'm roasting alive!


----------



## laura6914

Suz i wouldnt say that. The month i got caught i had sex about 3 times. :shock:
Sooooo just keep an eye out for symptoms. :haha:

I know ths is totally off topic but when wondering about this forum i see people with losses in their signature, like loosing babies to SIDS and things and it just breaks my heart. :cry:


----------



## SBB

Chell I loved ice lollies! Used to make grape juice and grapefruit juice ones - yum!! 

Laura you had AF though, I know it's not impossible but much less likely with no AF... I would love it to happen though, have poas twice :rofl: 

I agree Laura I see it and I usually read the story if there is one and end up bawling... :cry: so sad I don't know how I'd ever cope... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Oh Laura I forgot to answer re drinks. Sammuel only has milk! Sorry...
> 
> Lou yay for dtd! I thought it hurt too but it has got better ( in the whole 3 other times we've done it :haha:) How would you feel if you were pregnant again?!
> 
> Ben is 5 weeks younger than Sammuel so he won't be as strong anyway! I think having always been big Sammuel is pretty strong though...
> Have you thought about getting a co-sleeping cot? We adjusted an ikea one so Sammuel is actually in his own cot but right next to me. He's happy and it's easy to feed him.
> 
> X x x

I'd be devastated to be honest Suz. It's made me determined to use condoms from now on! :haha:

As for the co-sleeper we bought that Bed Nest ages ago but sent it back as it just didn't seem to fit our bed properly :shrug: We've just got him in a crib I've borrowed of someone but he hates it! 

Jess- loved Lili's picky- so cute :flower:

Laura- I missed the bit about the parenting advice. Who was doing that to you? I hate people who interfere :growlmad: The hardest thing I found about the party in Wales was everyone passing Ben around constantly when he was blatantly tired- and the worst thing was people getting more and more drunk but still wobbling around trying to carry him- I had to keep taking him back! Drove me mad! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Really?! Well chances of you getting pregnant from one shag while BF are pretty slim!! :rofl: 

People were trying to do that to Sammuel too, this one girl held him, and I know he's big and strong for his age, but he's still a 4 month old, she had him on his lap like a toddler, barely holding him. I took him back pretty quick! Then she came over later slurring and stinking of fags, and said 'it's my go I haven't had him for ages' and I just said it was feeding time, sorry, and walked off! No chance love... 

I can send you link to co-sleeper I was going to buy. Or send you a pic of our hacked Ikea jobby! 
Only if you give up on the crib... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah send me the link Suz :hugs: 

I know drunken people are so annoying around the babies! One of my Aunties was holding him and came back over in heels about 6 inches high and a couple of sizes too small that she'd swiped off someone to try on! She could barely walk and was laughing her head off with Ben slung over her shoulder! Then someone else held him and was letting their toddler hit Ben with a toy!!! :growlmad: I did the same as you and said "right feeding time"!!


----------



## SBB

Seriously WTF?! Who lets their kid hit a baby with a toy?! I get really annoyed with the pissed people, I usually leave early so they aren't toooo drunk! 

I'll find the link x x x


----------



## SBB

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bedside-Co...7IQK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1304441078&sr=8-4 reviews I've read makes it seem like it needs a proper mattress really. You can have one made to the right size for £25 from what I remember. 

this is what we got from ikea, we had to drill a few new holes to adjust the mattress height. Probably easier to just but the one that's adjustable! But it's not as big.. 
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/90115997 (needs mattress)

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Are you worried about the transition to his own cot Suz? I would keep co-sleeping but I'm really worried about ending up with a 2 year old sharing a bed with us!! :haha:


----------



## TySonNMe

Laura, I see those too...there's a sweet girl in my signature that we met on this forum when we were TTC...she fell pregnant right before me and subsequently has had 4 miscarriages. It breaks my heart...I think the absolute worst is having a stillborn...I couldn't imagine...having the nursery ready and everything prepped for a new baby and coming home with empty arms...has me crying right now think about it. :cry: :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

I can't bear the stories about SIDS- it scares me to death! :cry:


----------



## SBB

:( it's horrible... 

no lou i'm not worried,,, he'll go into his own room ok i think, i hope so anyway! I think most babies make the transition fairly easily... 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- I love your sig! It's soo cute!

LISA-WAKE UP! Don't be late for your appt! :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

thanks for the replies on bfing....I think over here its a bit different when I say I am gonna nurse him for a year I get funny looks and comments. lol

all of my kids have coslept and I have had no problems moving them to their bed when the time came.

i am typing one handed at the moment and nursing i am feeling talented. lol


----------



## SBB

Haha I love feeding and typing!! Over here people think a year is weird too... I just dont care!! 
Good to know your kids transferred ok... 

Yeh come on Lisa!!! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Sandi, I get the same, but who cares...my co-workers and family members, everyone has an opinion and everyone has something to say about it...I planned on 6 months and now I'm going to a year and if at a year I want to go on then that's my prerogative!! People in other countries BF for way beyond that!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

now if i could nurse and mop the floor. lol my house is a diaster and with tj gone I feel like there is help...oh well Gunner is happy. :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

TySonNMe said:


> Sandi, I get the same, but who cares...my co-workers and family members, everyone has an opinion and everyone has something to say about it...I planned on 6 months and now I'm going to a year and if at a year I want to go on then that's my prerogative!! People in other countries BF for way beyond that!!



its weird how people react...like boobs are sex toys and not fir feeding my child!:dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Sandi- that makes me feel a bit better about it. Maybe I'll just keep putting him in the crib for the start of the night and then moving him to our bed when he becomes unsettled then and not worry about it! The only reason I thought the transition would be hard is because I've had hell trying to change him from his Moses basket to his crib! 

Good luck Chell and Lisa- can't wait for news that it's all happening girls... 

Where's Ellen??! Woohoo Ellen......? X


----------



## babyloulou

I'm going to try for at least a year too Sandi :thumbup:


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw, Lou I've found that so far all my worries about how and when he'll sleep have been unfounded. When I was going crazy about him only sleeping on me, he came into his own and started sleeping by himself without a problem. I remember I coudn't put him down without him waking up and going crazy...he still wakes up sometimes when we put him down, but he's much better about going to sleep on his own. When we moved him from his bouncy seat to his crib, he didn't lose a minute of sleep over it...when we stopped swaddling, there was maybe a few days transition for him and he went back to his old sleeping habits. He's getting to the age now where he's learning that he is his own being, separate from mommy and he'll be much more alert and playful. He'll soon wear himself out and fall asleep anywhere!


----------



## laura6914

babyloulou said:


> Laura- I missed the bit about the parenting advice. Who was doing that to you? I hate people who interfere :growlmad: The hardest thing I found about the party in Wales was everyone passing Ben around constantly when he was blatantly tired- and the worst thing was people getting more and more drunk but still wobbling around trying to carry him- I had to keep taking him back! Drove me mad! :growlmad:

Just my mum and nan lou. I have wrote an essay in my journal if you want to have a quick read. Its on the last page. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Just read it! How annoying! :growlmad: People have always got "wisdom" to impart I find- even when you have no interest in hearing it! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone! Forgetting most of what I read.
I went to bed at 2am, found DH snoring, lol. It took me almost an hour to fall asleep after that. DH did wake up at one point and while half-asleep apologized and said he loved me etc which was nice even though I was still kind of pissed at him :haha:
I slept until 11am though, which I HATE doing because my whole day kind of evaporates when I sleep in :( I didn't even get up to pee once :shock:

Lost a bit more plug this morning I think, slightly upset stomach... appointment is in about 2 hours so we'll see what kind of progress I've made. Its a bit much to expect to hear that I somehow magically dilated to a 7 without noticing, right? :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

TySonNMe said:


> Aw, Lou I've found that so far all my worries about how and when he'll sleep have been unfounded. When I was going crazy about him only sleeping on me, he came into his own and started sleeping by himself without a problem. I remember I coudn't put him down without him waking up and going crazy...he still wakes up sometimes when we put him down, but he's much better about going to sleep on his own. When we moved him from his bouncy seat to his crib, he didn't lose a minute of sleep over it...when we stopped swaddling, there was maybe a few days transition for him and he went back to his old sleeping habits. He's getting to the age now where he's learning that he is his own being, separate from mommy and he'll be much more alert and playful. He'll soon wear himself out and fall asleep anywhere!

Thanks Margaret :hugs: Not wanting to wish the time away at all but I must admit I am quite looking forward to when he starts showing a bit more interest in toys and other things so i can put him down sometimes and get stuff done. At the moment I am still holding him 24-7! There is no way he will lie on his own still for his daytime naps! Not a chance!


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Lisa. Hope you get good news :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lisa hoping its the natural "clear out" u are having and hes on his way! xx

Hi to everyone, cant remember much cos my heads all confuddle at the mo just trying to balance a load of stuff and not feeling like Im managin!

Lovin the new Sammuel piccies, and agree with the drunken people handling our babies. Its not fun but I snatch Pearl away from them and insist she is sleeping by 8pm lol........She will sleep ANYWHERE but has got to be asleep by 8.30 or the ground opens and a demon baby arrives hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

You're so lucky she'll sleep anywhere Ellen- Ben won't even sleep in his bed! :rofl:

How are things? :hugs: How's your uncle? :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

good luck lisa hun x x x


----------



## SBB

Yay good luck Lisa!!! 

Is anyone watching fast food baby on bbc3? Unbelievable!!! One woman feeds her kid on takeaways and shite, no vegetables AT ALL?!?! Seriously WTF? she had a heart attack at 18 or something, and hasn't even bothered changing her diet!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've just made OH turn over to it now Suz- we were watching rubbish football! Not anymore!!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies :hi: I'm back home and back on a proper computer! Anyone want to recap me on any news that I missed? Lisa has had her show right?! Chel was having contractions, but nothing yet right?! What else?

France was great. We had a lovely time and fantastic weather! I ate far too much cheese and chocolate though!! :haha: 

The only down point was my Mum. I love her and get on really well with her, but she completely did my head in whilst we were away! It started on the first day before we even got in to the car to start the drive! I got to her house in Oxford, she took Lili off of me and said she'd feed her. She sat there and said to her, we'll feed you every time you cry... I was like "um no you won't!" Well it just continued from there. Every time Lili cried my Mum suggested that she was hungry and that she needed more food. And then every time she gave her a bottle she would say, things like "your Mummy says you can only have this much" It culminated on Friday evening when Lili was grizzling and Mum kept going on about giving her more milk even though she'd had a bottle an hour before... I refused and Lili kept grizzling, she was overtired that's all, and mum shouted "oh for gods sake give her another bottle Jessica"... :hissy: Grrrr... I very quietly got up, warmed a bottle and Lili refused to drink, because as I already knew, she wasn't hungry!! I spent the whole week feeling like I was starving Lili. Mum also kept saying that she was growing and the sleepsuits I was putting her in were too small... On the boat yesterday, I gave Lili quite a big bottle as I had just expressed it and had no way to store the excess... Mum then implied I was giving her too much milk!!! It sounds trivial and silly writing it down, but it was constant and really really got to me! At one point she was talking to Lili about the fact that she thought she was hungry and I turned round and said "Let's not talk to her about the inadequacies of her mother shall we!" Even a blatant statement like that didn't get through to her!! Apart from that we did have a wonderful time though and Mum did mellow out on the last day!

Hope everyone is well on here. I've missed you all!! :hug:


----------



## SBB

Haha lou!! 

Oh Jess :hugs: what a shame she kind of ruined your trip :( I can't understand why she'd keep going on and on about it? How weird. It's not like lili's weight isn't an issue either, surely she must know it would bother you? 
It doesn't sound trivial I'd have been truly pissed off too. :hugs: 
You know your baby youre with her 24/7.... Try and forget about it now... 

We missed you too!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

welcome back Jess.. .sorry you had such a stressful time!

I haven't had my show yet.. just the faintest hint of pink spotting one time, lol. 

Just got back from the doctor and I'm now 3cm, not any more effaced though.. she said I'm at -2 station... Oh well, when its time, its time, right? I'm going to try to keep the weight of the baby out of my mind. Its not like I can control when I go into labor or how big he's getting and its not like I'm going to choose a c-section.

Watching that show Pregnant in Heels... CRAZY


----------



## babyloulou

Don't worry Lisa- I'm sure it'll be fine weight wise. I'm guessing at 8lb 12oz for you :thumbup:

Jess- lovely to have you back honey :hugs: It's seemed like you were on holiday for aaaaaaggggges!!! Sorry your Mum was such a pain! :-( It seems to be in the water at the moment- interfering people! :growlmad: I don't think Mums can help themselves! Even just in everyday situations with Ben I can see my Mum dying to say something! :rofl: As in she'll watch him feeding and say "is he feeding properly?", "he looks like he's gone to sleep", "is he swallowing"? And other such things. I just say yes but then can see her still watching and stopping herself saying anything else!! Bless her! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I'll consider myself lucky if he's under 10lbs... the estimate last week was 9lbs 5oz ... so its possible he's already over 10lbs :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Midwife put Ben between 9 and a half and 10 pound when i was 38 weeks and he was 9lb 3.5oz at 42 weeks so don't worry too much. They don't tend to grow much at the end at all. A week or so now won't make much difference! And it'll all feel the same when you're trying to push him out!! :haha: :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

lol.. as long as he's not a linebacker in the shoulders and that head stays reasonably sized I guess I don't mind an extra lb :rofl:

If it was just a poking around and guess, I'd totally doubt the estimate.. but it was an ultrasound with measurements that were done twice then calculated by the software of the ultrasound machine.. .harder for me to doubt that they'd be very far off, you know?


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-3 is good! I hope he drops down some more. Hopefully a nice bundle right before Mother's Day!

Jess- welcome back! Ugh ur mother would drive me nuts. I would cry. Occasionally my mother in law says something and I remind her it's been 20+ years since she held a baby..: back off.


----------



## lisaf

lol.. my own mother is much worse about giving advice and knowing what is best so far... my MIL is surprised to hear about new safety guidelines, but at least she doesn't argue with me :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I see what you mean then Lisa. Didn't realise it was from an ultrasound measurement. Well your only saving grace then is that they don't grow much at the end or if you go overdue! :haha:

My MIL is not interfering at all. although she doesn't understand the need to pick babies up when they cry! In her words "*when Steven was little we fed them then were told to put them straight down so they didn't become dependent. I would put him in his pram, put the cover on and leave him at the bottom of the garden where no one could hear him scream" * :shock: :shock:


----------



## lisaf

lol wow! Its crazy how much child-rearing techniques and theories change over time... and makes me wonder what they'll think of our methods 30 years from now :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: thanks girls! Knew you'd understand! :)

Lisa, I think you're right to try not to worry about his size... I mean what can you do now anyway?! You'll be fine hon. :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I know ALOT of people of our parents generation who say that babies should be left at the bottom of the garden! Think it's how it was done! I remember when my brother was a baby she woul dlet him cry and say that it strengthened his lungs! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol, there is STILL controversy over letting them cry-it-out or comforting them. Both claim to raise more independent/secure children. Not sure what to believe really. I just know if I have a difficult baby, I won't have the energy/patience to comfort him EVERY time he cries, lol!


----------



## babyloulou

I just can't do it!!! Hence the fact I pretty much have him attached to me 24-7!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lol, I don't think either way is going to do any harm! :) You know whats best for your baby and whats best for you :thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lisa the day I was induced with Gunner they said he was 8lbs exactly and he was 8lb 4oz....so pretty accurate but they also had been giving me a scan every week so she said it was more accurate...and they always do the measurements twice for it to calculate accurately


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-C'mon baby! I want u to go first! Lol. Tell me how easy it was, will ya?! Even if u have to lie! Ps love the fb post. Hahaha.


----------



## lisaf

lol thanks.. just tired of everyone asking me... like I'm not going to tell them or something!!! :haha: 

I'd be more than happy to go first! :)


----------



## kcw81

hey y'all just a quick post, had jimmy's four month appt today and it was good but I Was a little annoyed because a different doctor came in from the our doc and they said, oh didn't they tell you, Dr Mooney doesn't work tuesdays. you can always come back... 

and I Was like F that man it is a big effort for me to leave the house so I had to have a substitute doc who had never seen J before. she was fine though. he is 90th percent height at 25.9 inches and 40th percent weight at 13.45 lbs. long and lean. She said his flat head is typical due to the SIDS thing with cribs, duh, and it should fix iteself as he becomes more strong of neck. she suggested that as we approach 5 month mark and 6 month start half swadddling him with arms out and see how he sleeps cuz then he can easily turn his head to the side and sleep that way. so I will experiment with that on naps in a month. 

with his spitting up she said if he is not upset with it and since he is normal growth that we just leave it be unless we get tired of changing his clothes and our clothes, in that case we could give him the medicine for reflux but he doesn't really need it. she said that reflux like his starts to clear up a little more and more as they grow in height and are able to hold more food for longer. anyway I am relieved that his head was within the acceptable flatness at this point and she wasn't concerned. wish my own doc was there though! 

jess does lilli still spit up all the time? what about the other moms, do yours spit up a lot? jimmy does it constantly, once you think you have burped him and are in the clear, the minute you start carrying him around to the next room or when you blink an eye he spits up. its so weird that he is normal growth when half his food is on my and his clothes!


----------



## kcw81

Jess sorry just saw your older posts. your mom! I can't believe her! I would be so mad! dang. glad you had fun in france though :)

Lisa congrats on the 3 cm, that is progress! I somehow missed a bunch of posts as I was posting. hadn't refreshed I guess but anyway everyone is different on the cry it out thing and you know not to listen to anyone else and do what feels right to you. I let jimmy cry it out but I defo don't leave him in a garden! I have a monitor and if it sounds like he is in serious trouble I go in of course. I wish I had a video monitor, that would be cool - cuz sometimes they cry cuz they broke out of their swaddle or something like that.


----------



## lisaf

sounds like a good appointment overall Casey! So stupid that they'd schedule you on a day when your doctor doesn't normally work.

I know one person whose baby spit up all the time.. like 5 outfit changes a day. I do think it cleared up around the 6 month mark though, I'd have to ask. He was a big baby and gained a lot of weight, lol.. so clearly it wasn't all coming back up!


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls... had some pretty decent spotting earlier this evening.. then got caught up in a big drama/saga with our dishwasher not working right.
My body is sore from helping DH with the dishwasher. The good news is that we fixed it! We worked together on it with almost no bickering at all :haha: Couldn't have done it without each other either which just feels really good.

I got the floor swiffered and the microwave clean.

Not really any contractions to report, just some occasional tummy upset (just a yucky feeling).

Right now the dog is trying to get one of the cats to chase him :rofl: 

AND, I got my lip stuck on a popsicle.. bad enough that I needed DH to come rescue me and help me get water on it to melt my lip off, lol! and its now 12:30am and I'm not ready for bed :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just waiting in for cable to come and fit a new Internet thing so don't think i will be going the gym if there not her for 10 hate siting in doing new we going to do a opk to see if i am o yet i keep having pain in my ovaries so fx not long now aw lisa hope your lip is ok hun c mon bbys we want to see you x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, Lili does still vom, but is on so many different meds that it is manageable. My nephew throws up all the time, my sister is constantly changing her clothes, but like Jimmy is not in any discomfort with it and is still growing well. She was told that some times babies guzzle the milk so quickly that they don't realise when they're full and eat too much which then results in the excess coming back up. Getting him on to solids should help reduce the amount that comes back up. 

As for the flat head stuff, we just bought one of these pillows for Lili: 
https://lillakuddisbabypillows.co.uk/
We've also started putting her in a door bouncer as an alternative to tummy time, which she loves! 

Lisa, I'm sending you "come on baby" vibes! :hug: xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls!

Casey, glad the appointment went well even with a different doctor. I was worried about flat head too, but now Jackson seems to prefer sleeping on his side so I'm hopeful it will round out once again. Jackson spits up a little sometimes, but nothing like what you're describing...usually we just catch it with his bib and throw that to the wash.

Jess, sorry to hear about your mom...I hate being undermined too! Lili is doing fine...you just keep doing what you're doing!

Lou, that's funny about your MIL. My mother told me to let Jax cry when he was first born and I refused! Now, when I bring him around she won't let him cry for a second!!


----------



## kcw81

hey guys, th anks for the replies re: jimmy. it seems like all the advice we get boils down to, just wait a month or two.. it will right itself. haha. Let me know how Lilli likes that pillow Jess! 

Lisa you were up late! get some sleep!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls, just a quick check in cos Pearls not v well. Super clingy and cryin LOTS. Going to cancel her 3rd jabs booked for friday cos shes not right.

Lou, thanks for asking. Uncles still clinging on, honestly thought he would have gone after the royal wedding but he is still here. He's a royalist and we had to fit a new aerial in his bedroom so he could watch tv! 

Casey, glad jimmys app went ok. Told u his head would be ok in time xxx

Jess, glad u are home safe. Mums hey? Im sure we'll have forgotten all this when we have grandkids and will do the same hahaha Maybe we should get tattoos to check we dont???


----------



## lisaf

Sorry Pearl isn't doing so well Ellen!

As for flat-head.. well they didn't force my mom to back-sleep and I have a pretty flat head, lol! I can't wear any headbands that are those elastic bands. There is no bump on the back of my head to hold the bottom half down and they just slide up the back of my head :haha: I wonder of my doctors will be concerned about my son's flat head and if I'll have to point out that it might be genetic :rofl:


Casey - if it makes you feel better I did get to bed by 2am. Woke up a 7am and am about to take a nap. Thats much healthier than yesterday when I was up until 3am and slept until 11am!

Nothing much to report here.. baby got a lot more active after being quiet most of yesterday. No more spotting this morning, less crampy feelings etc... SIGH .. just waiting it out here!

ETA.. my mom did tell me that she never had false labor... she just went into labor. So at least I have that to look forward to, right? I shouldn't be teased by lots of contractions that never go anywhere.


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy due date Lisa!!!!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

It's so exciting...we'll have two new babies (hopefully) by this time next week!


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- sorry Pearl is under the weather. We're the same here- Ben is still not feeding right and went over a week without a poo- he's now got diarrhoea and seems so sleepy and ratty. He's also got his injections tomorrow and I'm wondering whether to cancel them or not!! He's got his first swimming lesson tomorrow too! :happydance: 

Have you seen your uncle again since the trip you made? Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

We're off to see him at home tomorrow Lou, cos mums been staying there so is coming over to ours now for some deserved r & r. Pauls been down in london interviewing again so took tomorrow off to chillax.

Cool on his swimming, but not on him being unwell. Hope the tummy settles before he gets in the pool hahaha poor boy! x


----------



## babyloulou

I hope it goes OK Ellen (well as OK as it can go obviously) :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Nothing here either, Lisa. I am ready and hoping he comes before he's induced bc pitocin sucks. :/


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Ellen. xx

Lili has had a really grizzly day... think she's a bit all over the place with all the travelling and stuff. We start TinyTalk classes tomorrow! Very exciting. She also has her jabs :(

Lou, sorry Ben is still all over the place with feeding etc. Poor little mite. Very exciting about the swimming though! I hope he likes it! :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks jess xxx Maybe its something in the air with all our uk babes?? Dont know about down there but here its sunny but v v cold now...............perhaps its that!

Is this her 2nd jabs??


----------



## babyloulou

Must be something in the air!!! All cranky and all have jabs tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, it's sunny, but cold down here... maybe she's cold! COuld it be that simple?!! :haha: It's her 3rd set of jabs tomorrow... Poor little thing will be even more all over the place. :(


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry cranky babies, ladies. The change in weather from cold to sunny to cold always messes my kids up too. My darling 2 yr old has been cranky and easily upset... Looks like he got 2 of his back molars in. Poor kid. I never stick my finger in there so I didn't notice! 2 more coming in; must hurt!


----------



## SBB

Sorry about all the grumpy babies! :( Sammuel is super red cheeked and grumpy too! 

Happy due date Lisa!! :happydance: 

Can't believe neither of these babies have come yet! I thought we'd have one here at least by now :haha: Can't wait!!!! 

Sorry I've forgotten what else I read :blush: 

Jess is the baby talk thing signing? Do you mind me asking how much the course is? I REALLY want to do signing! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/b1213167.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/50e64b5b.jpg

x x x


----------



## lisaf

omg Suz.. those pictures are AWESOME


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Suz, I just want to smush him! He is so gorge! His hair is so fluffy! Eeeeek!

Just ordered Pearl a amber anklet, and some teetha granules, poor love cant cope at the mo!


----------



## SBB

Smush him :haha: 

I don't feel the amber has helped his pain, BUT I def think he dribbles less, if I take them off he dribbles through about 10 bibs a day! 

His hair is so thin and fluffy, and today I noticed there's literally ONE hair that is twice as long as the others :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO! Pearls had a clkump of about 3 hairs looooads longer than the rest since birth! The problem we have with her hair is its soooo pale sometimes she looks bald..........but she isnt, she actually has lots. and I think its gonna be curly like mine. God bless her!

Well the dribbling is one of the worse things Ive found cos her chin gets so red and sore, I have to sudocream it a few times a day! x


----------



## SBB

Sammuels is the same - looks bald a lot of the time!! 

Have you got any bandana bibs? I find they keep dribble off the underneath of the chin a lot better! 

x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Have a surprise MW appt it seems, luckily there was fuckwittery on two sides so my work never got confirmed by the agency. So a MW appt with less than a days notice and work not turning up means Im being booked in oO

I had a dream the other night about a baby dribbling so much it filled a bowl, was so confused what to do!


----------



## babyloulou

Helen I don't think that dream will be too far off when your LO starts teething!! :haha:

Ben's the same with the hair thing- catch him in the right light and he's got a gorgeous dusting of golden hair- rest of the time he just looks bald!! :lol:

I started the teething powders today. He had his first dose tonight. I've also been looking at the Amber anklets this afternoon. Were yours from Dino Daisy Suz?? Has Sammuel got two on in that picture? (the pictures are divine by the way!!) x


----------



## Rudeollie

I just ordered from Amberpumpkin Lou, £5.75 inc delivery. Didnt bother looking round as thought that was a good price..............watch me be wrong tho lol!

So stretch marks ladies......how are yours?? Mine are GETTIN there but with jelly belly make me feel like topping myself daily hahahaha How REALLY has gotten rid of them via bio oil or similr??


----------



## cranberry987

Is it worth using bio oil when your bumps growing? I read that the stretches are to far down inthe skin and the oil won't get there. Not sure if I want to bother if its useless.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Suz, he is sooooo gorgeous!! Bless him. :hugs: TinyTalk is baby sing and sign. It's £66 for 12 classes. 

Hmmm... I thought Lili had started to teeth, but she's not dribbling so maybe she isn't... Can't wait for her to be able to communicate so I can stop guessing!! :rofl: 

My friend has an amber necklace on her son and says that it has worked a charm! 

I forgot to tell you.... my bloody neighbours reported us to the RSPCA whilst we were on holiday accusing us of abandoning Puss!!! We were paying £126 for someone to come in and feed him, plus there were a whole load of people coming in to give him some loving!! :hissy: Grrrr... so cross.

Here are some photos of the micro baby in France that I thought might make you all smile!
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_1471.jpg
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_1403.jpg
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/IMG_1361.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

The problem with stretch marks is that it isn't really anything to do with the stretchiness of your skin. What happens is that your body needs the protein and your body starts canabalising itself by taking it from the collagen in the skin as your body needs it to grow.... something like that anyway... My Dad said that creams can help them fade, but the only way to get rid of them is a specialised treatment. Also there isn't really a way to prevent them... if your body is prone to stretch marks then you'll get them.... It sucks!! My Dad has promised me a treatment when I stop having babies though! :happydance:


----------



## Rudeollie

I HAVE to swear now Jess,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,F&CKIN hell how f*ckin cute is she in that travel cot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My heart is melting!

My cousins just recommend a teething solution btw, its called anbesol. He SWEARS by it to the point he used the baby one to help his sore tooth the other week! I will road test and let u all know! x


----------



## SBB

Oh my god Jess I can't believe how adorable she is!!!! I keep meaning to ask you is lili a sleep anywhere baby? Ie would she fall asleep and let you move her for photos? 

Amber pumpkin here too, the 2nd one is his necklace, I put it round his ankle when it's bed time. I'd go for magnetic clasp next time for ease... 

Forgot to say sammuel is desperate to sit up! He's a LONG way off but he keeps trying to push himself up and gets really frustrated when he can't! Bless him... 

Jess I can't believe your neighbours. WTF is wrong with them?! Have you confronted them? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Forgot about the stretchmarks. Hate to be the one that everyone hates but I didn't get any :blush: in fact apart from the line still down my tummy you'd never know id popped out an 8.5lber!! Sorry... My mum never got any either and I think it may be genetic? 

I used bio oil or sanctuary mum oil every day religiously, but I don't know if it helped? Hell it can't hurt eh?! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha got too caught up in her cuteness forgot about the cat...............feckin idiots!

Helen, I creamed myself up everynight and it made no ounce of difference. As jess' dad said its a collagen thing...............And I ate a sh&t load of meat and Im still a wreck hahahaha!

Suz, this week Pearls fav thing to do is stand...............All the time she has me standing her on my knee! She is also LOVIN clap hands clap hands til daddy comes home. She LHAO at it! x


----------



## Rudeollie

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAnd now I leave Suz to be by unstrecth marked flat tummied self hahahaha


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, Lili will sleep anywhere Suz. Once she's out she's out! Bless Sammuel and his wanting to sit up! Lili isn't showing any sign of even rolling let alone anything else!!! :rofl:

Ellen, believe it or not, that travel cot is a small one!! They gave it to us in the cabin on the boat!

Haven't confronted our neighbours as we don't know which one it was, but I am going to put notes through the lower part of the roads' doors. So cross with them!!


----------



## cranberry987

Those pics are too cute

Re the stretch marks I probably won't bother then. I got them on my legs from normal growing in my teens. If slow growing gives me marks then exploding over a few months is gonna look like a horror movie!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, it's defo genetic, my Dad got bad stretch marks when he had a growth spurt, so did I when I was 11, and now my stomach looks like a road map!! No bikinis for me ever again! :rofl: Oh and btw, I hate you! :rofl:


----------



## cranberry987

And that's totally shit about your nosy neighbours. Be sure to look for any little thing to pick them up on. Oh and scratch their car if you can manage it!


----------



## Rudeollie

Peach Blossom said:


> Suz, it's defo genetic, my Dad got bad stretch marks when he had a growth spurt, so did I when I was 11, and now my stomach looks like a road map!! No bikinis for me ever again! :rofl: Oh and btw, I hate you! :rofl:

This was worthy of a :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

cranberry987 said:


> And that's totally shit about your nosy neighbours. Be sure to look for any little thing to pick them up on. Oh and scratch their car if you can manage it!

We thought we had them tonight actually as they're feeding the foxes... but apparently it's ok to feed them... hrumpf :(


----------



## cranberry987

Not if they're feeding them live bunnies! You'll have to be a bit creative here :p


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: hahaha will try that one if they p*** me off again!


----------



## SBB

Sorry :blush: I do feel very lucky not to have any (as if that helps you all hate me less :rofl:) 

Helen I do have strech marks all over my bum, must be from growing. They are barely visible but literally ALL OVER my bum! And I got none in pregnancy so you won't def get them.

Jess, my sister tried to do some Sammuel pics for her studio, but he won't sleep and was too big! They want a newborn sleeping in a basket type of pic, I thought of Lili as she's so diddy! It's in St Albans and they wouldn't pay you but you'd get some lovely pics hopefully. Just thought I'd ask if you'd be interested. They would want to use them for advertising their studio. Bit random and would totally understand if you didn't want to do it... 

Pics like this https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:20,s:0&biw=1234&bih=898

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...x=213&ty=80&page=1&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:0

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:14,s:27&biw=1234&bih=898

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- those pictures are just divine! I saw the travel cot one on Facebook- she's so diddy! The bath one is just gorgeous- I showed OH and he was gob smacked at how cute she is!! 

As for your wanker neighbours I would really try and find out who it was and give them hell! Arseholes!! 

I use Ambesol when I get mouth ulcers and it really works- numbs them completely! Loads better than Bonjela. It's really strong though- must be like fire in a little baby's mouth! :haha:

Ellen- sorry I hardly have any stretchmarks either. My mum never got any but I got some on my thighs from growing as a teenager so thought i'd get loads! I have two little ones- one either side of my belly button. They were very faint and small right up to the end but went a bit bigger and red after the birth. I keep meaning to start the Bio-oil again but haven't yet! They're not that noticeable though to be honest x (sorry :haha: )


----------



## Rudeollie

Eff off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I'd defo be up for that... only problem is I can't predict when she's going to be asleep! :haha: St. Albans is quite close to us too.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Right, Lou and Suz are off my christmas card list! :rofl: :rofl: Ellen and I will start our road map bellies group! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hell yeah jess!!! Maybe we HAD to get..........having girls n all??? ?Teach them the ways of getting rid................Whats the procedure btw???


----------



## SBB

Jess do you mind me showing my sis one of your pics then? Only thing is she needs to do it fairly soon... I'll speak to her and get back to you. May never happen but I think Lili would be an excellent model!! 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Re the stretch marks- 3 kids and I've got only 1 small one on my belly button. :rofl:

Jess and Suz- I love the pics! Jess- I have a friend that has always had a small child, when she started walking it freaked everyone out bc she didn't look big enough nor old enough to be doing that! She looked about 6mo old at 1 yr. It was hilarious! She's now 4 and still looks 2 or maybe 3. Funny to watch her have conversations with people!


----------



## Rudeollie

And now chell can do one too hahahaha


----------



## SBB

Bet you wish you'd never asked eh Ellen? 

In fairness you pushed an almost 10lber out without a scratch to you foof... Mine however is in a very sorry state - so I think we're even!!! :rofl: 

x x x

Do I get an Xmas card now?! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

> Whats the procedure btw???

Can't remember what it's called... involves rolling something with lots of pins in it over the areas... not overly comfortable apparently!



> Jess do you mind me showing my sis one of your pics then? Only thing is she needs to do it fairly soon... I'll speak to her and get back to you. May never happen but I think Lili would be an excellent model!!

Of course hon, show away! Happy to lend Lili out! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

I seem to have come off worst... stretch marks and 2nd degree tear.... But I did have a 4 hour labour... so I guess we can call it quits! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Yes that's a good point - I have a damaged cocyx still and a third degree tear with iternal and external stitches and DTD hurts!! :-( So surely we're even Ellen!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Okay we'll call it quits then hey?? Hahahaha x

Jess, tell him Im game for anything if it means a bikini again hahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's called dermaroller... just googled it and you can get home kits!


----------



## SBB

Right my lovelies, off to bed for me! FX for a good nights sleep!

Chat tomorrow x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night Suz xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

night Suz. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

As it's picture day- here's a few of Ben...

Just chilling....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/April%202011/b15b13e9.jpg


Finally sleeping NOT on Mummy.....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/April%202011/212.jpg


Me and my Daddy......

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/April%202011/240.jpg


A few more....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/April%202011/128.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/April%202011/202.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/April%202011/de528c59.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

OH Lou!!!!!!!!!! look at him all non chalont with his arm by his head! So cute!!!!!!!!!!

Right Jess........get daddy to google and tell me which to buy and what cream etc??? Im confuddle with them all! x


----------



## SBB

Aw lou hes such a cutie!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

LOve him! His outfits are so gorgeous!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Aww thanks! I just saw your "well dressed" comment on Facebook Jess- thanks :hugs: Makes a change from everyone moaning at me for dressing him in tights! :rofl: My mum says I'll give him a complex! :rofl: Here they are... I love them! 


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/April%202011/3deeade1.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I know I've asked yOu before but how the hell are you doing those photos on your siggy? They look even better now in blocks- how have you done that?


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, I am out of town on business and cant catch up but lovely photos Lou, my favorite one is Ben in his tights :winkwink: so darn cute, in fairness they do look like man tights

have we heard from Chell and Lisa?? wonder how they are doing? any babies?

mine I thought was going to pop out of my stomach during the meetings, so crazy not sure what she was doing- the director was like "you arent going to pop on me are you" everyone cracked up as my blouse was moving like crazy. she is going nuts as we speak, strong little monkey she is

hope everyone is well
:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Cat I can't believe you're 32 weeks already!!! That has gone SO fast!!! Faster than anyone else's has seemed I think! X


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- so cute!

Cat- lol with the wiggles! Last night here was clearly a foot pushed out of my stomach. Wowing I could photograph it quick enough!


----------



## lisaf

I keep trying to get short video of my belly jumping around but he stops whenever I pull the camera out, lol.

SO hot here :( Napped a lot but my hands keep going numb when I nap (or type on the computer) :dohh:

Getting pestered today about the baby. I DONT FREAKING KNOW when he'll be here people?!?!?! How can they not understand that its not up to me and I don't have some kind of magical insight into when he'll come?!!?! ARGH 
(again, don't mind you guys... its all the text msgs.. emails, facebook messages etc... people saying 'I wish he was here already'.. guess what? SO DO I :( grumble grumble)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

oh my gosh Ben is so so cute! i love the "man" tights!


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Wow Cat I can't believe you're 32 weeks already!!! That has gone SO fast!!! Faster than anyone else's has seemed I think! X

I totally agree Lou, it has gone by super fast- I cant believe I have 8 weeks to go!

sorry that there is no news yet Chell and Lisa, hopefully anytime

:hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Aw, sorry Lisa! Luckily that has calmed for me bc I have an induction set. When's ur next appt? Did they set another one?


----------



## lisaf

I see my doctor again on Monday... guess we'll be talking induction then if nothing happens.


----------



## kcw81

hey girls how are my almost there buddies? sounds like you guys are just waiting waiting and wondering. Brings me back memories of not having a frickin clue when the baby was going to make his escape! I guess chell does have a clue with the induction. So seriously there have been so many posts today since this AM I can't keep up! it sort of stresses me out I feel overwhelmed, how do all the new mommies do it, finding time to chat during the day? Jimmy will never let me go online when he is awake and when he is napping I am running around like a maniac trying to get stuff done!


Suz's your pics of Sammuel are adorable! red cheeked little guy! 

Lou and Suzm what were Ben and Sammuels most recent stats from the doc? I don't have the energy to research through our old posts to find out! 

hope everyone is well!


----------



## Onelildream

Kc- I have an iPod I just keep the page loaded and refresh when I get a minute to read. Most of the time I just read a few posts then stop, read more later, and occassionally post. It is nice to have a smaller device to tote around. :)

Lisa- :( sorry. Waiting sucks, huh? I've been bored out of my mind. The kids and I have been sitting around just waiting. Not much to do otherwise.


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies :wave: 

Lisa people were bound to bug you on your due date! Hope you get some peace. People (esp ones with no babies) think they're being nice and don't realise they are bugging you!! 

Lou the pics - go onto photobucket, click a photo and go into the full editor. Then there's a little icon with 4 boxes, and it says collage or something. Just click that, select number of boxes and add photos! Dead easy, it doesn't just save it though, you have to click customise then save a copy. 

Ps I love bens tights! 

Casey im usually on my phone, can just message easily when feeding or whatever. Last night he was asleep when we were all chatting! 
I forgot to reply re the spitting up. Sammuel pukes AT LEAST once after every feed. Sometimes quite a few times and there's hardly ever any warning! Sometimes he's grizzly til he pukes. But normally it comes as a surprise and goes all over me :haha: 

X x x


----------



## cranberry987

Tbh when youre that pregnant it would feel weird if they didnt talk about it tbh. I know it seems like bugging you but if they didnt ask you might want to talk about it. annoying, but human nature.


----------



## SBB

:( I just phoned about swimming lessons because on their website it says theres a course starting in 2 weeks. but it's for babies who've been swimming a while and the next one is September :cry: 

I could go to one of the other pools, but they are over half an hour away and I know I'll get annoyed with that when I have to do it. 

I wish I'd looked earlier and we could have gone at the end of Feb.. :( 

Feel like we're missing out if I don't go now til September. 

x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Could you go the the pool anyway? They mostly float about at that age from
What I've seen. I could go for a swim when our class is on and spy for you for some tips that you could use by yourself :p


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

I swear we've moved to the bloody ghetto!! First the van and car get broken into and now the garage has been!! :growlmad: They've nicked Ste's bike, golf clubs and power tools! :growlmad: 

Casey- I use my iPhone to post too- usually when Ben is napping on my chest x

Chell/Lisa- hope we have some news soon :hugs:

Suz- the special swimming classes usually use local private pools. Our lesson today is in a stately home. If you're willing to pay for a full proper course then you might find one before September. I'm using Puddleducks if you want to look at them- there's also Water Babies, Little Dippers and Aqua Babies xxx


----------



## SBB

Haha Helen good idea :haha: 

Lou the one I'm looking at is Waterbabies. This pool is also really nice, and the ones half an hour away are at crappy Holiday Inns etc. I want to go to a stately home!! 

I'll have a look at those others, thank you 

x x x


----------



## SBB

:cry: none of those have courses near me... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Are neither of these near you??

https://www.whatson4littleones.co.uk/search_results.asp


----------



## SBB

The link didn't work but I searched that site and nothing is closer than the water babies ones. Maybe I should just do that. I just wanted a nice close one in a nice pool! I'll speak to Danny later and see what he says.. 

Thank you :) 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Is Aylesbury neear you?


----------



## SBB

Not particularly... In fact I don't actually know where it is :rofl: 

There is one in Milton Keynes with water babies, I think maybe that's half an hour away. It's just by the time I drive there, get ready, do the lesson, change and drive home its going to be half a day gone!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Or these.... https://www.littleturtleswimcompany.co.uk/pools.html


----------



## SBB

Those MK ones might be closer :D will have a proper look later, thank you! 

Have to go out to job in a bit so need to get ready :( 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

The bloody police haven interest in our garage break-in!! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Sorry lou totally missed the bit about your break in :( 

:hugs: 

When I was a csi I'd go to garage breaks but hardly ever got any evidence. Still am officer should check if anyone saw anything. 

Will your insurance cover it? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes hopefully Suz- everything was locked and everything so we should be covered x


----------



## SBB

That's good at least. What ever happened with your old house with the leak? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

We're having an extension put on and then selling later x

Right off to swimming :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have fun Lou!

We just got back from tinytalk... It was so much fun!! Definitely worth doing! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Well Ben's verdict on baby swimming...... he HATES it!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: why am I not surprised Lou?! 

Jess yay I'm glad it was so good! I looked up Tinytalk there's not one near me :( I might just buy a book on how to do it as I want to start asap! 

Sammuel is SOOOOO cute - I can't cope!! I'm doing a bit of work at my computer, and he's in the jumperoo. He looks at me and when I turn around he smiles and jumps like crazy - all excited!! It's too cute :) 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

aww suz little sammuel doing his aerobics to show off for mamma! so cute! I love how it seems sometimes like they turn it on when you look, like showoffs!

ben hates swimming? what did he do? did you go all the way in a pool w him?

yah I need an ipod!!! this is impossible typing w one hand!


----------



## kcw81

I just changed J's diaper and isn't it weird when you see tiny little solids even though they only eat breast milk? what the heck is that?? haha gross I know.

is anyone else's hair falling out right now? mine is falling out by the bushel, I heard its normal after giving birth but dang with all the dog hair and all my hair and the baby's spit up messes I feel a bit messy to say the least.


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Casey! Guess what Jackson's new thing is in the bathtub! Messing with his willy! LoL!! I remember you asked about that a few weeks ago and at the time Jackson had no idea it existed!


----------



## kcw81

oh my it took him a while to discover it marg! haha! well now he has a fun new toy!


----------



## Onelildream

Hey ladies! Perfect timing; hubs is sick. It always happens right after the semester ends and all the stress catches up with him. Of course, he has to work 12 hours today so he'll be even sicker tomorrow... Ugh, I'm done being pregnant... Wish I could just have him today then hubs could come home!

Lou- sorry about the break in. That really sucks. :(

Suz- if u cannot get in to swim lessons, maybe u can get a small pool for the yard and play outside in it? My kids love to do that and have since they could just lay in it and splash.

Jess- what did they do in your class?

Kc- looks like you need an iPod for Mother's Day! ;)

Lisa- how are you? I'm starting to feel that "enough already" feeling... Ready for a baby!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym think i am getting hay fever my eyes are itching off done a opk i have strong pains down me legs and in my ovaries got a line on it but not dark enough yet think next few days x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou Im so sorry youve been robbed! Gits, well and truly! Hope the insurance pays up soon!

Casey - I have to speed read to keep up sometimes. Liek now I just read 5 pages and Im knackered hahaha Oh and my hair is falling in loads. Has been about 3 weeks, luckily I have masses so it wont matter but my cousins bald by her ears from her 2 babes!

Paul bought Pearl a door bouncer.........she LOVES it. Shes singing away and gurning everytime I tell her she looks FAB!

Hope these boys turn up soon.............Poor Lisa and Chell, sending super speedy labour vibes xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- yes I got in. You float them about and sing songs to them and everything! Think Ben found it a bit overwhelming- he was the youngest there and all the others were splashing about like crazy! The next youngest was 5 months so Ben was quite behind them all :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- I wish Ben would like things like Pearl does!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

he will do lou! soon hopefully :haha:

casey my hair is falling out loads! it'sso long i tie it back but in the shower great clumps fall out! 

ellen it's about time we had a pigpog picture! or a video in the bouncer :) 

chell i hope it's soon hun! Maybe a good idea about the paddling pool in the garden.. 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah a paddling pool in the garden in the UK- you might get 2 days a year of nice enough weather to use it! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, sorry about your break ins. :hugs: Lili took a few sessions before she was completely comfortable in the swimming pool. She too is the smallest (of course!) and youngest. He'll get the hang of it. 

Chel, we sang songs and learnt the signs for Mummy, Daddy, Baby, phone, home, hug, monkey, duck, cow, gorilla, pig, cieling, floor, window and door! It's really good fun. It;s more for the adults to learn as there is too much going on for the babies to get to grips with the signs, but then we can sing to them at home and sign with them concentrating on us. It was great fun!

Just back from taking Lili for her jabs... She was actually fine! Cried when the needle went in, but was over the tragedy fairly soon. We had her weighed and she's only put on an ounce in 2 weeks... :( Our next paediatric appt is on 20th May, but I feel she may be weaned sooner rather than later! I may try her back on the formula again to see if that will help her gain some weight.


----------



## kcw81

swimming sounds fun but I am pretty sure jimmy would be overwhelmed like benny! you girls are so amazing, getting out there and going new things with your little ones. 

Chell I don't blame you one bit for wanting your LO out now! I am sorry your DH is sick, bad timing! umm I could never get an ipod, isn't that like, really expensive and since its a phone you have to pay a monthly fee? I don't even have a cell phone girls, still don't. crazy huh.

Ellen and Suz, sounds like your hair is like mine, clumps of it in the shower and every time I comb it more comes out! I hate having gross hairs and try to throw it away immediately, I can't stand when there is even a stray strand remaining on my comb so it bothers me to see my long old hairs on things. my hair is long too like yours so I try to keep it back. if I don't pull it back jimmy grabs it and doesn't let go!!

yah jess go for it with the formula, whatever it takes just get her lots of calories!


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's injections have just passed without too much hassle too- screamed for the needle but then was fine. Hes fast asleep on my boob now! :rofl:

Sorry about her weight Jess :hugs: I weighed Ben yesterday at home and he still seems to be losing too. I've got to take him back on Tuesday and they'll put him on monitoring if his weight hasn't gone up. Have they said early weaning is the answer then? X


----------



## cranberry987

Oh shame he didnt like the water, is he ok in the bath? Maybe start splashing him a bit there to get him used to it. Its also bloody noisy in pools so maybe that upset him a bit too.

Had my booking in appt and it was fine, found out that I might not get a 12w scan tho as my one on Monday is my dating scan which they do between 8 and 14wks, but most have it around 12 then theyre confirmed that things are ok. The only thing is that on Monday I'll be 7+6 so I might be able to get em to do another as Im not officially 8w yet.

Thinking about announcing it to everyone if we see the heartbeat and if they wont do a 12w one tho. Doesnt seem much point in waiting 4 weeks to tell everyone when we dont have any more information, we wont know any more than 4w ago things were fine. Also at 8w MC risk is only 2%... Cant decide tho, Im not rly worried about jinxing it, but dunno, maybe that ppl will think its too early to announce it and theyll think Im weird :p Altho, I have a friend who announced it as soon as she got her :bfp: at 14dpo.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh and Casey, my hair is falling out too... I'm taking shed loads of EPO though to try and combat it and keep my skin and nails looking lovely! Yeah right! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

jess- that sounds so fun!

Lou- is the weather REALLY that bad? No sun-shiny summers???

KC-no, mine isn't a phone. It just connects to the wireless internet and has games, movies, music and I can play on the internet. It wasn't too expensive. Got a certified refurbished one for under $100. I think it was well worth it...like a mini laptop, and keeps the kids entertained when we are in the waiting room, etc....they watch the digital copies of our Disney movies on it. ;)

Helen-that's totally your call. It's a bit early coming from someone who has had a few miscarriages, but like you said, a low chance. I just hated that we told so many people and had to tell everyone things didn't work out... That made things pretty crappy, but in hindsight I was glad people knew what happened, rather than thinking I was horribly depressed or emotional over nothing-- at least they knew I had lost a baby...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Helen, my advice would be to wait, but you do whatever feels right. :hugs: 

Lou, last time I saw the HV she said that they would advise to start weaning an underweight baby as there are more calories in solids, which would help her gain weight. I'm sure she's grown though... perhaps she's just elongating rather than fattening up...


----------



## cranberry987

I think Id probably tell everyone I had a MC even if I hadnt announced the pregnancy tbh - would want their support and would want to be able to be open about it. Will talk to DH about it, hes completely the other way, wants to wait til 12+1 no matter what.

Sorry to hear about the bubs being underweight, hopefully some supplimenting will do the trick and youll be able to carry on as per with that addition.

x


----------



## kcw81

omg chell that is a great idea for a gift for me! that sounds like just the thing I want while I am pumping and playing with jimmy I could read up on the internet too ! thanks!

Jess EPO works for that? Cool maybe I will take some too since I have loads left from when I Was trying to prep for labor. I bet with your super long ass hair that you have to put it up all the time!! do you ever wear it down? 

How much does benny weight lou?


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: :rofl: Casey, I read that as "long, ass hair", not "long ass, hair" Thought you were being a bit personal asking if I have to put it up all the time! :rofl: I do wear my hair my hair down a lot of the time. WIth the EPO, you have to take 3 of the 1 a day tablets for it to have any affect. That's what my Dad said anyway.


----------



## kcw81

HAHA! yeah I wanted to know if you were having trouble managing your long butt hair! gross! haha! oh my gosh nasty. well I Will try the epo then. did going dairy free ever do anything good for lilly jess?


----------



## Onelildream

What is EPO? What is it used for??? I'm lost.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Nah, diary free didn't seem to do anything...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Evening Primrose Oil. It helps balance hormones etc. It also helps strengthen nails and hair.


----------



## kcw81

Evening primrose oil caplets. I took that and red raspberry tea extract to try to smooth out and speed up labor. don't know if it really even does that though. do you have a ipod touch or classic chell?


----------



## lisaf

hey girls, nothing happening here. 
I just want to nap all day but am paranoid that its somehow holding off labor and I should be up and standing/moving. But I'm just TOOOO tired :(


----------



## lisaf

ok... WTF... I was whining about not being in labor and just got told to 'relax' and it will happen. Because apparently cats and dogs go somewhere quiet in order to deliver their litters, therefore I need to lie down and relax and BAM I'll go into labor too :dohh:

Oh.. and I was talking to a friend (who has never been pregnant) about why I'm so annoyed with people pestering me. She said that everyone is just excited about the baby. I told her its like everyone eagerly waiting for me to get into a car accident because they're excited to sign my cast.
She's also telling me how 'our bodies are not something that can be planned' when I talk about my fears of having an induction, getting a c-section and having everything spiral out of control etc... I just want to smack her.. she doesn't understand at all.


----------



## lisaf

sorry about the break-in lou!

Are swim classes a big deal in the UK? I don't think they're very common here in California :shrug: But what do I know :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, I have to say that I went in to labour shortly after having a long relaxing bath with lavender oil and candles... don't know if that's what did it! Things will happen when the happen and that's that though hon! Try not to let all those people annoy you too much. :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

kc- ipod touch. The classic is too small to read a dang thing! I have one of those too, but never use it; only downloaded my music on it and use it in the stereo downstairs. Rarely touch it though. DEF go for the touch.

Lisa-so funny with everyone's advice. I've heard "go on a walk" or "have sex" to get things started. Of course, NOTHING has come of it. I remember when ttc tons of people told me to relax and it would happen. irked me sooo much. I am sooooo tired too. Maybe depressed...I just want to sleep. I'm thinking of doing jumping jacks instead. Today was my wishful labor day. :(


----------



## kcw81

I avoided thinking about it , didn't even have a bag packed 3 days before my due date cuz I was in denial and I think that it what made it come, not thinking about it! I bet if I totally prepared and was ready to go it would have been overdue just to spite me.


----------



## Onelildream

I'm sure if I didn't get induced I'd be overdue! This is the first pregnancy I've been prepared and ready to go! Can't complain too much though, hopefully Connor will be healthy and stay out of the NICU. I really AM happy I made it this far. All I care about is his safety....but I am friggin bored out of my mind waiting waiting waiting for him to come these last few days!


----------



## kcw81

no kidding chell, true dat on making it this far! and definitely wishing you no NICU!


----------



## kcw81

how much memory does your ipod have? sorry for all the ? but I am going to get one I think today maybe


----------



## kcw81

hey chell one more thing, sorry - if I buy an ipod touch can it eventually become a phone or is that separate product? thanks!!!


----------



## Onelildream

KC-mine is a 32 gb which holds a TON of stuff. It's worth it to buy the bigger ones...Esp when Jimmy is old enough to watch a movie while you're waiting, etc. And, no it cannot turn in to a phone. You have to actually buy an iphone for that....You might be able to buy an iphone, and use it as an itouch, then use it as a phone eventually, but I am not sure if it will connect to internet etc when it is not used as an iphone. I really have no idea about that!


----------



## Onelildream

I do know my hubby has an iphone and he is able to connect to wireless internet, NOT having to use his data package/wireless provider, but like I said, I'm not sure if you can do that if he never hooked it up to his wireless provider in the first place. ya know?


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, OH has an iPhone...if you want phone capabilities then I would get the iPhone as you can do everything you can do with an iPod with the iPhone. An iPod cannot be used to make calls.


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I agree with Chel- an iPod touch or iPhone is definitely the best. I've got both and love them! :thumbup:

Lisa- I went into labour the night of my reflexology session. People swear by it so I thought I'd give it a go! It was so relaxing but I never expected it to work until it did! (although to be fair I was 14 days overdue so maybe it was just time :shrug:)


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I just realised I didn't answer your question about Ben's weight. He was nearly 14lb at 9 weeks (when he was between the 75th and 91st percentile) then at 11 weeks he'd dropped to 13lb 4oz putting him just above the 50th percentile. I weighed him yesterday (on our scales though so not very accurate) and he was 13lb 3oz. Suggesting he's not put any on in the last two weeks :shrug: If it pushes him down below the 50th percentile curve then they are going to monitor him (although I don't know what that means exactly :shrug:) x


----------



## Peach Blossom

OMG!! Just had my birthday present from Joe... He got me an iPad!!! :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

You could get an iPhone on payg and turn all data off, so just use it on wifi. Will cost you £500 tho rather than iPod which is like £150-200


----------



## babyloulou

Lovely Jess!!! :thumbup: :hugs: Good boy Joe!!! :thumbup: x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, they'll probably ask you to do a feeding diary and may ask you to try formula for one feed a day too.


----------



## lisaf

I've done 2 acupuncture appointments last Friday and Saturday to get labor moving... 

I keep thinking there is some magical thing I need to have done for my body to say 'ok, now's a good time'. I had sort of convinced myself that having a dirty microwave was somehow holding back labor but I cleaned that 2 nights ago, lol. Now I'm staring at all my papers from the doctors/childbirth classes and am thinking that if I organize them into files that it will make labor happen :rofl:

I was fine with not packing my bag until the last minute but DH was freaked so that bag is already packed. I lie around on my butt most of the day which might be either delaying labor or could count as 'relaxing'.. :shrug:

I also haven't taken my full medication dose for the past few days so that could explain some of my super fatigue from yesterday and today (though I stopped taking the full dose because I wasn't sleepy enough at all.. not getting to bed at a good time, not napping during the day etc).

thanks for understanding girls... you guys always make me feel better :hugs: :cry: .. ok, I'm a little hormonal now.. I think I should go get lunch, lol!


----------



## lisaf

ooh, congrats Jess!!! :)

And Casey - I've been seeing commercials for cheap iphones if you sign up through AT&T. You can get a 3GS (not the latest) for either $50 or $100... I'm sure you have to sign a contract though and not sure if you like AT&T or can use it where you live. 
The data plan can get kind of expensive though.. I have a $100/month phone bill on my iphone thanks to the data plan :(


----------



## babyloulou

I don't want to depress you Lisa but the average natural birth time for a first baby is 41 weeks and 1 day. :blush:

Jess- the HV said they would not like me to give him any formula at all. She reckons it will cause worse feeding issues by confusing him as he's never had it before. My doctor said they may make me top up feeds with expressed hind milk. The problem with both these things is that he absolutely categorically will NOT take a bottle, cup, spoon anything!!! So god knows how they'll expect me to manage that!!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls, Sorry these stubborn boys arent coming STILL!!!!!!!!!!

Lou, have u seen theyve arrested someone for the girls murder? 

Suz, Im desperatley seeking my usb to upload some new pics but i put it somewhere SAFE and its lost....................Stupid dumb ass baby brain! 

Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## lisaf

hmmm.. Lou.. remember that Medela feeding thing where there was like a nipple with a tube and you could feed expressed milk in a simulated breastfeeding way? Lol... maybe you can do that? :rofl:


And if I knew I would go into labor on my on at 41w 1d, I'd be a lot happier, lol!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw hon, I'm sure they'll be able to find something for him. Strange that they said that about the formula when it was practically the first thing the HV told us to do... Perhaps it's cos Lili was already on bottled bm. Or as I think is more likely, that they're all on their own agenda and have no coherant universal treatment guide. :hugs: xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- oooo no I havent heard that- not had the news on! I'll look now x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh yeah, I bought one of those, but never used it. Good idea Lisa. Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Lisa Im sure he'll be along when u least expect it. If not tho you'll survive an induction if I did! xxx

Yeah Lou, theyve got a 22 yr old man in for it? Some horrid people in the world!

We've decided to go abroad this year so Im searching for holidays. So exicted even tho the amount of stuff needed is hurtin my bonce!


----------



## Onelildream

Jess-You lucky stinker! Congrats! I want one!

Lisa- I thought my bathrooms were holding me back...just cleaned 'em. I got nothin. :D I'm feeling the same as you. tired, depressed, sick of waiting.... ugh! I'll be crying with you.

Ellen-how late was Pearly-poo?


----------



## Rudeollie

Chell she was 41+ 4! Little monkey wouldnt come out and we tried it ALL!!!!!!!!!

Oh yeah Jess, the ipad certainly makes up for mothers day doesnt it??????? x


----------



## Onelildream

Jess-maybe he's just on US time....Mother's Day is on Sunday here! haha.


----------



## lisaf

lol, definitely on US time :haha:

I totally considered heading to the natural food store to buy all the stuff I haven't tried yet.. EPO, RLT, clery sage oil (?) ... in the end I decided I'd be even more frustrated if I spent my money on that stuff which we can't really afford anyway and it didn't work.

I'm sorry you're frustrated too Chell, but VERY glad to have company !! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Its ncie to share the lateness with..............Me and Suz did it xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Chel- Ben was born bang on 42 weeks. I went into labour at 41+6 and he was born the following day x

Ellen- I can't find anything about them finding Jai Ashton's killer??? X


----------



## lisaf

I was thinking its a little late for a Cinco De Mayo baby (though who knows, its only 12:50pm here, so I could go fast, lol!). BUT I did think how nice a birthday tomorrow would be... 5/6/11 (5+6=11) .. cuz I'm a nerd like that.
And if he doesn't come before tomorrow is over, I can go see that movie thats coming out that I want to see... 
Come Sunday though I'll be frantic I think :)


----------



## babyloulou

Forget that Ellen I was spelling her name wrong x


----------



## Rudeollie

Lol! I was just about to link u upto a million news sites there Lou! x


----------



## TySonNMe

Jess, what an awesome present!!


----------



## SBB

Wow you lot are well chatty!!! :haha:

Lisa, sorry people are bugging you. They are just so excited though, try and see it as a nice thing! I hope he's here soon :hugs: 
Same for you chell. Sammuel came at 41 weeks exactly. I am very impressed you made it to 39 weeks :happydance: 

Jess yay for the iPad :yipee: what a great present! Black or White? 

Lou I didn't realise bens weight had gone down :( hope he gets to feeding properly... 

I am exhausted today, am too tired to remember what else I read! 

Lou if you're getting an Amber necklace from Amber pumpkin use code ap10 for a 0% discount... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

A 0% discount :rofl: I take it that was a typo Suz? :rofl: 

Ben is awful tonight after his injections. He's red hot and sweaty, crying constantly and just not staying asleep! :-( He was doing a really weird thing earlier too and laughing behind his dummy while asleep- so strange!!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: 10%!! 

Poor Ben :( will you give him some calpol? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He's had some Suz. Gave him some before the injections and some about 7 when i started trying to put him to bed. I'm upstairs lying on the bed with him now attempting to feed him to sleep again. I think he's not that well anyway to be honest. We're still having loads and loads of green poo for the third day running- back to the doctors I think......


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww poor Ben xxx Hope the calpol kicks in soon lou.

Pearl does the smiling in her sleep with the dummy in, its super cute!

Just watched that bbc show about conception and birth etc. Had me crying at how amazing these babies of ours are..........and how loved they are xxx


----------



## babyloulou

You soppy git Ellen- are you sure you're not pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL. Probably Lou...................its just STILL amazes me just how much hard work goes into it!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:dohh: I just bought an Amber necklace Suz, before you posted the discount code!! Oh well!

I'm very chuffed with my iPad and have forgiven every disappointment in the past! :haha: Suz, it's a 1st gen one so not black or White... Still a beautiful thing though!


Ellen, it is amazing isn't it. The odds are so slim even if you are a healthy young thing with no problems!! We are blessed and lucky.


----------



## SBB

Poor Ben :( sammuel had green poo for a good few days at some point, it seems a lot of babies have it for a weekish with no explanation! 

Aw Jess I'm glad you've forgiven all previous disappointments :rofl: 

Ellen you are soppy, but it is amazing! I still can't believe I made sammuel and make his food too... Its pretty cool :D 

I'm in bed feeding now so sleep soon (hopefully) night girls :sleep: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night Suz :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Night night. Think I'll go to bed soon.... Lili has been asleep since about 4pm today so I'm sure she'll be awake at 3am!!


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-Cool about tomorrow being 5/6/11. I love your cleverness. lol. Yeah come Sunday, without a baby on Mother's Day, I can see how that would bug ya! I guess I can wait until Monday..... grrr.


----------



## Onelildream

My sis in law and her husband are not coming to see Connor until July....and my inlaws aren't sure when they can come; def not within the next few weeks. WHAT?! I'm so sad they are not as excited to have another baby in the family. Granted it's our 3rd, but c'mon. Atleast act conflicted or something! :(


----------



## kcw81

Lou I didn't read all the posts but I saw your situation about ben losing a pound I think? Well to be honest I don't see the big deal - he was really really high percentile before and now he is just balancing out as your milk supply balances out. right? I mean, jimmy is only 13 lbs 4 and is 4 months and is 40th percentile but there is no issue with that. I guess I could see them worrying if on the next visit it keeps going down but I Doubt it will if you continue BFing right? he is probably just neutralizing since he was such a chunker at first!! are you worried? I wouldn't be.. sorry if I missed something you might have explained already to everyone else but you aren't having feeding issues are u? 

Thanks for the advice ladies on iphone/ipods. I am excited to get something but I Can't decide which to get. I never ever plan on using a cell phone to call people - just want it for an emergency driving around so I think maybe I should get an ipod for now and buy a cheapie phone for the car with a minimal plan later when I actually leave the house more. I am so fricking excited to be able to keep more up to date on emails and bnb!! I will have to learn to type on an ipod! 

Jess thats awesome about the ipad, let us know how you like it! 

Chell thats funny you are disappointed in the inlaws lack of interest - or your perception that they are lacking interest. I Would be excited if mine didn't want to come out all the time! but I understand they need to make as biga deal out of connor as the other babies you had to be fair! plus its so neat that you made it all the way after your m/c.



does anyone have a kindle?


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
back from my business trip, am totally knackered....this travelling at 32 weeks has got to stop...

hope you are all well, lovely ladies
:hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Just checking that you've got wifi at home. You'll need it if you want to use iPod for Internet stuff. Sorry if that sounds a bit duh but well, you don't have a mobile so who knows what other modern trinkets you're missing :p


----------



## Onelildream

Cat-JUST SAY NO!

KC-yeah, I guess I should consider myself lucky. lol. I just want Connor to be a big deal too.


----------



## lisaf

Aw, maybe they figure he'll be more interesting when he's a bit older? :) Not that they don't want to see him, but that they'll get to see him when he's smiling and doing more than just sleeping and eating. :shrug:

Well, I thought I had a contraction earlier.. :nope: Nothing since and its been 3 hours, lol.. just felt like what I thought a contraction would feel like... felt all kinds of pressure, painful tightening, wanted to pee, poop, and puke all at the same time, lol.. Oh well :nope: Guess I should just laugh at myself, right?

I tried to check my cervix and couldn't get anywhere near it :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I wish you could stop travelling Cat! :(


----------



## Britt11

thanks Lisa and Chell :hugs: My boss flew in from Toronto for part of this trip and he was like "your good to go and travel for awhile longer right?" I was like ummm no, I am 32 weeks pregnant and I am short of breath walking from the parking lot to the hospital :dohh:

Lisa, that really sounds promising, gosh it has to be anytime

Chell- I agree Connor should be treated just as special as the first 2.

my good friend from Toronto just offered to come up and help me with the baby for a week, what a sweetie, I have no family help/support so I may take her up on it- she is also an NICU RN which is a bonus


----------



## kcw81

Cat that is super nice of your friend, do you feel totally comfortable around her ? like hanging out intimately with your baby and your milk producing? I don't know if you are BFing or not but of course you will have big engorged boobs at first, everyone does! I am modest and don't really feel comfortable with the boob stuff in front of anyone but my DH.

Lisa I would like to say oh when its a contraction you will know it, but not true! I was second guessing my labor all the way through it at home till the point I almost had the baby in the car!


----------



## cranberry987

That sounds great, free nursing!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone :hi:

Cat- that sounds good to me- as long as she's not the type to take over completely with it being her job. It would get annoying if she was making you feel inadequate or something.... Guess it depends on how you feel about her x

Casey- yes we have had feeding issues. He stopped feeding well about 3 weeks ago. He'll only feed for a few minutes at a time and is only getting foremilk. At the same time he stopped pooing and started losing weight. He only did two poos in two weeks- but then for the last week he's pooing loads but it's all bright green. He's still not feeding well and still losing weight! :-(


----------



## cranberry987

I just googled the green poo thing, dunno if you knew but dr google says it's probably because hes not feeding properly, so not that there's something wrong which is making him poo green, more than hes getting lots of foremilk. 

Hope it sorts soon tho, poor thing.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all happy Friday well opks are still the same think it will be Sunday of next week i get a darker on keep waking up really early and my boobs are burning and my nipples are really itch feel like pulling them off haha no bbys yet chell lisa x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey everyone :hi:

Lou, sorry Ben is having feeding issues and green poo. I hope that the doctors work out what's wrong for you :hugs:

AF is here in force!! Last month it was really really light, but now it's v heavy. It's strange... I don't know how to feel about it... I spent so many years dreading AF coming that feeling when she's here is that of disappointment yet I don't need to be disappointed about it right now! :loopy:


----------



## TySonNMe

Good mornign girls!

Casey, my dad bought a kindle for his wife and it's kind of useless all you want is a bookreader plus a few other utilities...iPad is wayyyy better and he ended up returning the kindle and buying an iPad...the first gen iPad is way cheaper now since the iPad 2 came out...you can get an iPad 1 for maybe 200-300 bucks.

Cat, having a nurse for a week sounds amazing!! If someone offered for me the first week, I would definitely take them up on their offer!!


----------



## kcw81

hey lou I am sorry he is feeding improperly! I wonder what is going on. it seems like he would get so hungry eventually that he would want to take a bottle nipple. it also seems like some poo is better than no poo... I hope it gets better soon and he realizes he wants to eat!! hugs.

Jess you are a healthy ovulating lady now! better be careful then with your DH! but you guys kind of don't hit the hay too often do you? I seem to recall it was maybe a couple times during the whole pregnancy? how do you like your ipad so far?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, I love my iPad!! So cool!! OH and I didnt dtd at all whilst I was pg! We will have to watch out now though as I don't want to add to our family just yet!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

yeah you and your DH were saving yourselves for after baby! can you check your internet while holding lilly? is it a one handed capable contraption? thats what I want if you can do it with one hand!


----------



## babyloulou

An phone/iPod touch is easiest for that Casey as it's palm sized. I'm on my iPhone now with Ben asleep on my chest x

I'm petrified after OH and I DTD the other night without using anything! :blush: I know the chances are virtually nil though- I sooooo don't want another baby yet!


----------



## kcw81

omg lou its so funny you say that cuz I was SOOO tired yestterday and me and DH do it once a week without protection and I decided to use on of my old POAS I have a bunch extra and I took it and almost shit my pants when I read it wrong. A big feeling of dread came over me and then relief when I figured out I was wrong. its just so exhausting right now with a little one and to think of another... wow! lauras gonna do it though!


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
thanks for the feedback, actually she is got to be one of the sweetest people I know, and totally does not get on my nerves. She is awesome and knows when to back off or not- she even offered to stay somewhere else, what a sweetie. The only thing is timing as we dont know exactly when kitten is going to arrive. I talked with DH and he is okay with it too, so glad to have the help actually :hugs:

Lou- oh you poor thing, I hope feeding gets better, I am assuming you have been to the doctor/pediatrician, they usually have great advice. A friend of mine had that with her little girl but she persevered with the breast feeding and eventually she gained weight and was totally fine...babies are so finicky.

Jess- how was Paris? I have never been and its high on my to go list. My family is actually French, and we have some relatives there

I had a weirdo dream last night that DH and I were out somewhere and I was like "whats that annoying sound?" I had a shopping bag and in it was what I thought was a doll, but it was actually our crying baby...lol

anyway, off to work stuff now- good news is I am home though!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Casey I'd go iPod, I love my iPad but it's not the same as holding your phone/ipod in one hand. You only need one hand to hold and type. iPad is bigger and you need 2 hands or to rest it on something. 

Lou maybe Ben is teething really badly? That can cause green poos as well as the foremilk issue. Can you express before feeds to get the foremilk out? 

Is it crazy I sort of want AF back?! Actually I don't, but I'd like to ovulate. Guess I can't have one without the other eh?! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, Jackson had a week of green poos a few months ago and it just went away on its own and he has no teeth so that wasn't the cause.


----------



## kcw81

hopefully it will just go away lou. like I hope J's spitting up just goes away soon too. all these things get better over time we hope. I think I will buy a refurbished ipod today!! I have a big boner about it. yay!

suz I am the same, a period is the sign of normalcy to me, that I am still fertile and healthy. I know what you mean.


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies. Hubs got me sick. :( I'm seriously crying. How can I have a baby and be sick like this??? My throat is on fire. If I take something for colds, won't that be bad so close to when my milk needs to come in, bc most of those meds dry you out... ?

Lou- I remember loads of green poop. I wouldn't worry about that as much as him losing weight. Have u tried a bottle again recently? I used to have to use the little syringe with a straw thing that forced formula in while I nursed to fatten my little girl up. It worked and I didn't need to do anything else.


----------



## Onelildream

I could be holding a baby right now if my hubs would have let me schedule the induction for yesterday. Grrr. He came home weds night and said maybe we should have scheduled it for Thursday... Geez, it's a bit late to say that now that the dr office is closed!


----------



## kcw81

oh chell that sucks!! why'd you kiss him??


----------



## Onelildream

I totally didn't kiss him! Must have been the sex. :( boo!


----------



## babyloulou

Well now I'm really freaked out- just been to the loo and I have EWCM!! :shock: Never had it while TTC!! Now I'm really worried about the other night! :shock:


----------



## Onelildream

Hahaha, Lou- Irish twins!!! Lol. Better start counting and get a preg test soon!


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, would you want to get pregnant again so quickly?

Chell, that stinks you're sick...I don't think meds could affect milk supply since your milk is not in yet. Is there an afterhours nurse you can to check? I would hate to be miserable up until I give birth! You poor thing!


----------



## Onelildream

I'll call in. I feel like crap. I'm just scared to take something and then go in to labor and have meds conflict or something. Poop.


----------



## kcw81

chell just get rid of your cold before the baby comes. that is my advice, please do as I say. haha seriously. 

Lou I havebeen getting EWCM off and on every week, I think its just my weirdo breastfeeding mommy body producing extra fluids cuz I swear I am not ovulating. I don't feel like I am at all...


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> I have a big boner about it. yay!

:rofl: yay!




Onelildream said:


> I totally didn't kiss him! Must have been the sex.

Sorry but that cracked me up!! We didn't kiss... but we did have sex :rofl: it sucks you are ill :( I got really ill at 40 weeks and I was so pissed off! But it was gone by the time I had him, just cross your legs til you're better :) 


Ahhhh Lou!!! USE SOMETHING next time! And you Casey, you said you were going to :haha: 
I had ewcm and it came to nothing so don't panic. But maybe poas in a few days! 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Bahaha. Do u always kiss when u hav sex? I can hardly breathe through my nose when pregnant so usually we forgo the kissing anyway! Lol. And I'm a horny toad so keeping my legs crossed is difficult!


----------



## SBB

No hardly ever kiss any more! :( sad eh... 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

yah we barely kiss too... really sad!


----------



## Onelildream

Good I'm not the only one!


----------



## cranberry987

I had a go at my DH a few months ago as he breaths through his mouth when he kisses and its just gross. After 17 yrs of doing it that way hes now paranoid about it, with that and the stress of ttc no wonder he wont boff me til 12w, probably wants a rest


----------



## babyloulou

"boff me" :rofl: :rofl:

We still kiss a lot. OH LOVES snogging!!


----------



## Onelildream

Snogging. Lol that's so funny to me! I like to snog, just not when pregnant! Lol. I should instigate more of that once Connor is born.


----------



## lisaf

aw you girls are so cute! :) DH and I kiss all the time but don't really make-out much.

Sorry you're sick Chell!!!


Ok.. this baby-watch thing is driving me crazy! SIL sends me long stupid text messages every day just rambling about how she hopes I'm doing ok, thinking of me, any sign of baby coming, blah blah blah.. its in txt speak which drives me nuts and its like a drunk person who keeps telling you they love you, you know? And its just a bit akward from someone who blew off your last 4 phone calls, and whose only communication for months has been texting you pictures of their cats.

And one of my dear friends is getting a bit out of control... by 10am she had written on my FB wall, texted me, texted my husband, and called my house to ask if I was in labor. SERIOUSLY.. I need to tell her she's being crazy and to back off but I think I'm too cranky to do it nicely :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

well I'll make up for all the kissing and lack of sex... HA HA HA!!!
Got my passport 10 more days ladies WHOOOP!!! Still bloody bleeding though GRRRR I'm on the pill isn't that supposed to stop this shit????? Its very light but still there... GO THE F AWAY already!!! I'll be so glad when all this pill crap is over again so I can start ttc again :)

Love you ladies! YAY Mothers Day on Sunday!! can't wait to spend time with my girlies, one of them gave me a cool wooden spoon she decorated and said we could use it to make a recipe together on Sunday! Can't WAIT

Good Luck Lisa and Chel!!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Glad the passport saga is over. DH says youre not a man until you get blood on your sword so carry on regardless of AF on your holiday and even out all the sex Im not having please :)


----------



## Smile4me

cranberry987 said:


> . DH says youre not a man until you get blood on your sword so carry on regardless of AF on your holiday

:haha::haha::haha: OMG I think I just peed my pants!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. congrats on the passport Verna!!!


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: You're so funny Helen! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Hahah. Sorry Lisa there's nothing happening and wtcrap with your friend all crazy?! I'm sitting on the dryer right now. Not sure it's doing anything but I like it here for some reason! Lol. Apple crisp in the oven although I haven't made lunch yet. Just had a handful of m&ms. This waiting for baby depression is going to make me even fatter!


----------



## Peach Blossom

You ladies have been chatty! :haha:

OH and I cuddle a lot, but don't kiss or dtd much anymore. We say "I love you" lots tho!


----------



## Rudeollie

Paul and I have snog nights.............I MAKE him snog all the time some nights lol! I love it, it gets me super horny hehehe!

Lou, Ive dtd and had ECWM so Im probably preggers hahahaha Think I would faint if I were so quick but then worry it could take yonks again so que sera sera hey! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, have you bought any separate nappy wraps? Which ones if so? I know that some of them have cotton round the legs which absorb all the moisture and make the clothes wet... I can't tell from the photos!!


----------



## SBB

I haven't caught up, just watching a film... 

Jess I'd get PUL wraps as opposed to cotton. It should say what it is... Anything with a cotton outer tends to wick and everything gets wet :( 
What are you using them with? 

Re the kissing thing, we don't snog often (although we did when we dtd the other day) but we kiss on the lips all the time. I only like a snog when Danny has shaved :haha: we say I love you all the time too... Not too much time for passion with a LO around! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Post me a link to the ones you're looking at if you like jess, I'm a cloth nappy expert!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Haven't ever used the wrap but I have a couple of thirsties duo pocket nappies and they are SUPER reliable! I've heard the wraps are too... 

https://www.funkymonkeypants.com/thirsties-duo-wraps.html lady who runs this company is really nice 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Helen!! I'm going to use that on my OH one of these days...blood on the sword! Hahaha! That's hilarious!


----------



## laura6914

Evening ladies, how are we all? 

Lisa any sign yet?

you lot crack me up :rofl: Snogging :rofl: So cute. 
Me and phil snog occasionally but tell each other 'i love you' all the time. AT the end of every phone call, in the mornin, before bed and so on. 

Well we bought 2 bearded dragons yesterday. A male and female (baz and zara) 5 months old and they are sooooo adoreable. Im a little edgy still around them but they are like babies :) love em'. 

xx


----------



## SBB

Laura ?!?!?! Haha are you sure you need them AND 2 children?! :haha:

Helen I just read your posts :rofl:

X x x


----------



## SBB

Verna yay for the passport!!! :yipee: 

We will miss you though :( 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

i know suz :dohh: To be fair i dont have to do much apart from fuss them. Phil does all the feeding as they eat live creepy crawlies *squerm* lol.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Laura, my brother has 2 bearded dragons, they are gorgeous... But stink!! Make sure you get a fan and extractor for the vivarium!

Suz, we're still using the teeny fit, but I'm going to move her on to the bamboozles. We bought a 15 pack before she was born, but shes's only just bigger enough for them now!! :rofl: the teeny fits are getting a bit small on her now I think. Tots Bots do the PUL ones, but they're so expensive!! Managed to get as few clearance ones on Amazon, but could probably do with a few more.


----------



## Rudeollie

Laura post piccies of Baz and Zara! Hehehehe bless xxx


----------



## SBB

Have a look at those thirsties wraps I posted, £9 each isn't too bad... It's also real nappy week very soon and theres lots of offers. I'll post a link to the natural parenting offers thread... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/597842-natural-parenting-special-offers.html not sure if there's anything for wraps at the moment but might be in real nappy week... 16th may I think? 

Yes Laura pics!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great thanks Suz! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Lol... nothing going on here.. just went and had lunch with DH and then went to see a movie by myself :) Cheaper that way and I didn't have to drag DH out to a movie he didn't want to see

All I can say is that I BETTER have this baby before you go on vacation, Verna!

No signs of baby at all :nope:


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry Lisa.

Making my Cinco de mayo meal late.. Pulled pork burritos and fried IceCream. Had a great afternoon; ds decided to take his poopy diaper off and go potty.. Got poop all over my clean bathroom! Had to clean him and the bathroom! So fun being so pregnant and gagging with the fact it was all poop everywhere. He felt so bad I just couldn't even reprimand him.


----------



## lisaf

omg, I could not handle that! I'd close the bathroom until DH came home and make him clean it :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

gross chell!! omg you will be swimming in poo diapers soon!! 

yay verna for your passport!! how exciting I am jealous of your trip! that is totally sick what helen's DH said about bloody sword! don't do it! haha.

lisa hang in there lady and try not to think about it. haha.


----------



## cranberry987

Omg how do you fry Icecream?! Sounds lush tho. Will go turn the chip pan on :p


----------



## lisaf

Well girls, I just had some spotting... I was super tired and decided to go to bed now even though its 8pm... then I went to the bathroom, had a lot of spotting and now I'm too excited to go to bed :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

oh geez lisa ok I mandate you, GO TO BED NOW!! you must get sleep now!! please do it!


----------



## lisaf

lol,. I will, just have to update some threads with my 'news'
Trying to tell myself it can still be days... just raised my hopes that he'll be here by mother's day.


----------



## Onelildream

Yay Lisa! Hopefully that's the start of something good!

Helen- make IceCream balls and freeze them in the deep freeze, then coat with crushed frosted flakes and cinn sugar. Refreeze so they are really hard. Drop in deep fryer for 10 seconds or just eat with the cereal and don't deep fry... Top with honey and whipped cream! Mmmm


----------



## Rudeollie

Right I REALLY hope next post from Lisa is something fantastic!!!!!!! FX honey pie xxx

Chell, the thought of deep fried icecream at this time of time makes me gag as much as the poop story! Hahahaha

Well pearls slept super well after her jabs yesterday. She went down at 8 last ngiht woke at 6 this morning and then went back down til 9 after giving me and Paul a dawn chorus of coo's. So cute I ALMOST got back up but didnt lol!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all afm come down with a bad cold feel ill weather her is rain rain its horrible and dull so going to chill today lisa woopp not long then chell the ice cream sounds yumyum x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooooo..... Lisa!! Hope this is it! Eek! How exciting!! :hugs:

Suz, if you want to learn some signing you can watch Something Special on cbeebies. Lili and I watched it this morning! Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, glad Pearl gave you lots of sleep!! Lili still seems to be knocked out by the jabs!! She slept really well last night and has been asleep for 2 hours this morning and showing no sign of waking up!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Pearls the same here Jess...............Had her feed then fell back asleep, woke up wingeing over her teeth, had a giant poo, had a bounce then lunch and asleep again! 

Poor little poppets! x


----------



## cranberry987

Ndcs website might have some signing resources too for kids.


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Lisa- hope this is it for you. I started with spotting too- then went into labour about 4 hours later :thumbup:

Soooo jealous of the sleeping babies! :cry: Ben was up ALL night! Did 4 green poos in the night, then wee'd all over my bed and his clothes- it was about 6 he finally dropped off but only for 2 hours! :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Lou, I'm sorry. :hugs: poor Ben. Xx


----------



## kcw81

hi guys! hope lisa got some sleep last night.. I bought my ipod yesterday and am excited for it to get shipped here! How long does it take to train your fingers to be able to speed type on that thing? I never had a cell phone before so I will suck at it at first. I got the latest one with a camera in it. yay!

jimmy slept fine last night. sorry about ben lou, you must be exhausted!


----------



## Onelildream

Good morning! No news from Lisa, eh? Nothing here. Tried to get things going this morning with hubs before he went to work but calm as can be. Grrr. I would love a baby for Mother's day but I guess he'll be a day late! 

Lou- sorry ur sleep sucks all the time. I'd be falling asleep everywhere if I were you.

Ellen- u don't have to fry the IceCream. Can just eat it with cereal on it. That's what we did cause the fryer was making me gag. It was super yummy. Dd said it was like a sugary marshmallow with whip cream on top! Silly girl.

Seriously thinking of running around the block today. Sooooo done. I can't believe how any of you survived being overdue. I would shoot myself!


----------



## laura6914

Evening girls. :wave:

Lisa, hope you have some good news for us. 
Lou, im so sorry your having a rough time with bens sleeples nights :hugs: I hope it gets easier for you soon. 

Here we go Ellen and Suz, as requested, my gorgeous beardies. The one at the front looking at the camera is Zara and Baz is at the back. Its the best i could get as the batteries have just gone on the camera. :(


----------



## kcw81

wow laura look at those guys! those are your pets?

hi chell hope you are trying to enjoy your last few days of 2 kids!


----------



## laura6914

yeah casey, they are our pets. We got them on Thursday. 2 5 month old bearded dragons. :)
Shae loves them to. He tried to pull Baz's tail earlier when Phil was holding him :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

I know I should be enjoying my last few days with 2 kids but I just want this little guy out of my belly!


----------



## SBB

Very cute laura! 

Lou I'm sorry about Ben, that sucks :( Sammuel woke at 2 and wouldn't go back to sleep til 3. He wasn't crying or anything, just talking and playing?! 
I think we need a pact, if lou and I can't boast about lack of stretch marks, you lot can't boast about amount of sleep :rofl: 

KC yay for the iPod! You'll learn super quick to type on it... Check your emails and all that. You can have apps on iPod, and if you save B&B to your screen it'll appear like an app - once you have it let me know and I'll tell you how to do it! 

Lisa WHERE ARE YOU??? 

Chell lol at your impatience, you're not even due yet :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

hey Suz :waves: 
Well i have no stretch marks and a baby that sleeps :haha: Can i please boast for a little while cause when this one comes im sure both of those things will change :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yes Laura but that's it, if you get it a second time round we dont want to hear about it :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- to be fair, I had a 36 weeker and a 38 weeker, so I feel overdue!


----------



## SBB

I know Hun... lou went for almost another 3 weeks from where you are :haha: 

I'm sure it will happen soon :hugs:

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I can boast about both things but I can complain about ALOT of other things if you have the time. haha. hi suz thanks I will defo tell you when I get my new contraption and ask for help!


----------



## Onelildream

Well thankfully I only need to make it to Monday. So I'm going totry to get my mind off of it. It would just be so much more convenient with the sitter if we had him today! Lol. During the week is just going to be difficult. ...and praise Lou for going so overdue. Our drs here rarely let u go over 41 weeks.


----------



## laura6914

Ok Suz deal :rofl: Im sure i wont be that lucky though. 
Well Phil is out fishing, i have bathed Shae and put him to bed (he isnt asleep yet though, he stirs for about half an hour and have to put his dummy in about 3 times) Im eating a boost chocie bar and watching the end of twister. Peace and quiet, this is the life. lol. 

xx


----------



## lisaf

Well, nothing exciting to report her. Still spotting.. Almost got worried about the amount of spotting since online they say if its more than 2 Tablespoons that it could be somethign wrong with the placenta etc. 

I slept in because DH kept waking me up with his snoring :( I am a super heavy sleeper but man he just kept me awake and then I couldn't fall back asleep easy :(

Don't think I've been having any contractions but figure it could happen any time, and heck, if I'm dilating without feeling it, who am I to complain, right?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Laura, love your dragons! Very handsome! 

Lisa, make sure you go see a dr if you're worried about the spotting! Hope things get moving soon!! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I don't really want to go to the emergency room.. but it started to get mucus-y and has not been enough to hit a pantyliner or anything so I do think its probably still 'normal' amounts.

I made the mistake of telling DH what bleeding COULD mean and reassured him about the amount of blood associated with that kind of problem and he now keeps asking me if I'm sure its not too much blood :dohh: Not exactly reassuring me here, lol!


----------



## SBB

Hey Lisa! Sounds fine to me but if you're worried get down there... 

Hoping things get moving soon. Eat / sleep etc in the meantime :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Lisa! :thumbup:

How can my baby not be tired! He didn't sleep last night, has had a grand total of an hours sleep today and is still awake! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Suz about Sophie the Giraffe- Ben has not shown much interest so far so I'd given up but I was reading this thread in Baby Club with everyone raving about her https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/605891-sophie-giraffe-whats-all-fuss.html so gave it another go today and he LOVED her! :happydance: First time he's chewed on anything except his own fist!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- u could say u were concerned with the spotting and head over to labor and delivery. It might be a good way to get in there and demand a baby! Lol

I've been hang contractions but not timing them, cause let's be real, this baby isn't coming out until Monday. Lol. Stinker! Got some ironing to do. Wore the kids out at grandmas house on the swingset! Oh yeah. Naptime for them!


----------



## lisaf

Spotting tapered off then came back a little.. its not even hitting my panty liner so I'm not too worried.. just impatient for things to get moving :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lou I keep meaning to say to you about Sophie, sammuel really likes her :happydance: he's def getting more interested in her... 

The other day we went out and when I got back to the car a Sophie was on the floor, but sammuel had his sophie in his hand! I was v confused, i think the car next to us dropped it (used my detective skills, front seat was forward and car seat base in back, thought they must def have baby!!) so I left it on their roof... Random pointless story really! 

Is Ben tired yet? I find with sammuel he refuses to sleep, then gets overtired. We've started trying to get him off to sleep at the first sign of whinging/tiredness.., otherwise he gets SO tired he screams and it's so much harder to get him to sleep! 

Yay chell for contractions. Sorry but I think Tuesday :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lisa I think you need to change your status from nervously pregnant now :haha: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol, I'm still nervous damnit ;) Just for different reasons :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I went into labour in the night after spotting Lisa! I reckon it'll get you in the night tonight and you'll have him late Sunday or early Monday (your time) x

Suz- yes he's finally asleep now. I think you're right - I think it is overtiredness. It's so difficult though because people keep bloody coming round to see him in the evenings. I wish I could tell them not to but as most people work long hours its the only time they get to see him- then he's so over tired by the time they go!!! Hes not napping well in the day though either so that doesnt help! :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

I really really hope it starts tonight! :) That would be great.. not sure I want to be in labor until monday though :rofl:

I keep telling myself that I must be one of those lucky girls who get to a 5 without even feeling it :haha: More wishful thinking :dohh:


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- luckily I'll be induced during business hours for my dr, so unlikely I'll be in labor until Tuesday, thank heavens. And my labors have only lasted about 2 hours after the induction drug is administered so Monday will likely be my day. :)

Lisa- ugh I hope things pick up for you!

Ok, took a nap instead of laundry. Now back to ironing!


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- sorry I was just going by my own experience of over 23 hours of labour! :haha: I hope yours isn't that long though! :hugs: After id stuck out contractions for 10 hours at home I was sure they were going to say I was at least 5/6cm when I went to the birth centre! I was devastated to find out i was only 2cm after 10 hours of pain! :rofl:

Chell- you're allowed to nap instead of laundry when 9 months pregnant!! And certainly don't have to iron! Eat chocolate instead :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Ok... you know how I was complaining about my SIL's texts... and how its sort of like all she cares about is the baby?
Here is today's:
"Hi Sis. Hope UR doing ok 2day. We are thinking of you and always have a moment or 2 in the day to wish the baby well. Every morning we have our coffee and clink a toast to little guy. Love you much. Im coming in2 town 4 mother's day.I hope 2 cu then. Hopefully with ur lil man. =)"
I don't know why it bugs me so much... I know she's excited for the baby, but it just bothers me to hear that she is texting me to wish the BABY well... he's not even here yet! I'm just the vessel to bring this baby into the world for her to enjoy, you know?

I didn't think I was supposed to feel this ignored until the baby was here :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

hi ladies, I think I got caught up but now I can't remember what I read.
UGH the pill makes me eat tons... I have never been on it but I swear I feel like I am literally "starving" all the time, its awful!

I'm also very emotional today, I'm tired of dh working weekends, I never see him and he keeps telling me that our vacation is going to be our alone time but its kind of depressing because yes we get an entire week away but then back to the same old shit of him working nights and weekends when we get back :( sorry I dont mean to vent but I'm stuck in my room right now ( the girls are making me things for mothers day) which really puts a smile on my face but I can't help but be depressed.... I should be happy I know I'm getting a nice vacation but I just can't help but think about another year of ttc and not seeing dh like I want to.... wowez me ... lol! 

Chel and Lisa.... come on ladies bring in some babies in the world so it gives me some hope!! Love you all ... I'm going to start packing 8 days early.. lol


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Verna honey :hugs: I know how you feel- OH and has been so busy since we had Ben and comes home late or works weekends- especially since he broke his finger. Between him being busy and his finger I'm having to do everything with Ben and hardly seeing OH at all! :-( He just told me yesterday that he is doing a furniture show next weekend too- ALL weekend and staying over! :cry: It sucks! :-( Hope you get to see more of your OH soon xx :hugs:

Lisa- that actually sounded like a nice text to me :shrug: It sounded like she was talking about you and saying she loved you and stuff :hugs: xxx


----------



## lisaf

lol, yeah I know my SIL said some nice 'I love you stuff' .. but I just cant' get past the fact that she would not be texting me that stuff unless I was pregnant. Not saying she doesn't love me, just that she wouldn't have the time to bother saying hi, let alone 'love you' unless I was carrying her nephew (her next chance to be a bit of a mom since her niece is all grown up now).


----------



## Onelildream

Verna- I know how u feel! Hubs has been working 10-12 hr shifts and saturdays. I get so tired of it! I am so happy u guys have a break together but getting home will def be difficult! I think you are wonderful! Happy Mother's Day!

I won't be on tomorrow as it is Sunday, but I will let you all know on Monday what time my induction starts. I will know at 6 am.


----------



## lisaf

have a great mothers day Chell!


----------



## cranberry987

Pft. We've already had our mothers day. Wasn't preg then. Reckon I coulda milked it for something this year even tho in not rly a mum yet

Might buy self flowers anyway!


----------



## Onelildream

Happy Mother's day Lisa! :hugs:

Happy Mother's day US ladies! And u UK and Canadians need some love too! You ladies rock! Hugs all around! Lol.


----------



## kcw81

happy mothers day everyone! went and got my hair did today and DH was left alone with Jimmy for 4 hours and I think he was a bit overwhelmed and was glad when I came home. he only had to do 2 feedings but I think they just weren't used to 100% eachother with no mamma around. its good for them both but Jimmy was fussy and DH was a little pent up when I got back , he was trying not to be though. trying to act cool but I could tell he realized how impossible it is to get anything done around the house while taking care of a newborn alone. plus he had the dog here and had to ignore him for once and hopefully he saw how hard that was. I should leave more often for lessons like this!

Verna, I know what you mean about suckiness of DH working too much, although mine doesn't work nights he does go in on weekends now. I can't imagine not seeing him till bedtime!! you poor thing, well try to not think about how shitty it will be when you get back from vacay, just focus on the vacay itself one wonderful day at a time. what pill you on?

Chell I am glad you took a nap , your induction day is almost here!

Lou isn't it hard with a newborn and having to do like almost 100% of the caring for it plus being the food source? Well I am glad Ste has a good job though so he can bring home the bacon for you guys so you don't have to worry about working for a long time. 

Hey lisa sorry your SIL is buggin you, pretty soon you will have a perfect right to ignore everyone and not respond because you will be BUSY.

well good night and hope you all have nice mothers days tomorrow!:)


----------



## lisaf

So.. I've been having contractions for a little while :) DH agrees based on how I describe the feeling and my belly getting rock hard.
We're timing them right now.. started about 11 minutes apart... now about 9 minutes.
We know we should probably go to bed but its SO hard when we're so excited (and I'm a teensy bit afraid they'll stop, lol). 
We're waiting for at least one more before trying to go to bed.


----------



## laura6914

YEY Lisa, looks like things are finally happening. :yipee:
Get some rest now hun cause believe me you will need it. Keep us updated. As soon as you wake up pop on here. :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

lol... we're still trying to time them... thinking they're about 9 minutes apart.


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG LIsa I am gonna be watching with baited breath to your updates today!!!! Good luck my darling xxx

And happy mothers day to you all!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## lisaf

lol, if I go to bed you'll see me go quiet for a while! I have a text message buddy who can update you guys when he's here so you're not stuck waiting for new too long. I'll also update facebook when we head to the hospital and update my wall with birth news only after we've tried to reach all the parents


----------



## lisaf

I got up to pee and contractions seem to have died off? :shrug: Guess I really should go to bed then :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy mothers day to all the lovely ladies in the US!! :hug:

Lisa, sorry the contractions have stopped.... Hope they start up again for you after a nice long nights sleep! :hug: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy mothers day to all the mums afm still full of a cold temps was high going to do a opk in a min see how dark it is fx its dark so i can get some :sex: today x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Fingers crossed Caz! :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls, happy mothers day! 

Yay a Lisa I hope you're sleeping and they start up again :happydance: 

Casey I'm glad your dh got a taste of what it's like!! 

Hmmm can't remember much else. Oh yeh, lou, why don't you ban evening visitors for a week. And start trying to get Ben off to sleep as soon as you think he's tired. Honestly the second Sammuel has a whinge we put him in his pram and start trying. Sometimes it will take up to an hour. But if we let him get overtired it can take 2 hours!!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

good luck caz! 

lisa how are you doing now?

morning suz, isn't that weird how being OVERtired they can't fall asleep? it doesn't make sense but its true. like they are wired and have insomnia but are exhausted. too much running through their little minds I guess!


----------



## SBB

Yeh it's crazy, if you're tired... Sleep!! 

Me and sammuel had a lovely sleep this morning (after he was up loads in the night!) 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

oh Lisa, how cool would it be to have him on Mother's Day :hugs:
DH spoiled me today, beautiful card and a gorgeous silver bracelet from Links of London. and i am not even a mom yet!!
hope everyone is well
:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

ahh DH gets a gold star today huh cat? thats so nice! I wonder what I Will get. one thing I Asked for is that DH starts taking the dog to the dog day care place more often, maybe once a week to give me a break from having to take care of both the dog and baby. our dog needs so much exercise and attention and makes me feel bad all day when I have to ignore him so that will be nice for both me and the dog.


----------



## SBB

Aw that's lovely cat! 

KC that sounds fair enough, I find it hard enough with 2 cats :haha: 

Where is Lisa?! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Seriously Im gone for 9 hours and no lisa's boy yet hahahaha x

Cat what a lovely hubby u have xxx Hes well trained! x


----------



## lisaf

Lol Suz... its only 8:30am here

So we went to bed.. if I had any more contractions then I slept through them.. woke up at about 8am, might have had one (I was still half asleep)... don't know/think I've had anymore so far.
Thing is, anytime I walk around, they disappear, but they're also so mild that I may not honestly notice them if I'm moving... :shrug:

ooh, there's one..


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> Lol Suz... its only 8:30am here

:blush: oh... :haha: 

I had super light ones before my sweep I think Lisa, and I'd have slept through them. The proper ones after my sweep - NO WAY could I sleep!! I tried... 
I was told by MW to be active and it helps them along, but we all know everyone is different! 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I'm afraid of them disappearing on me, lol


----------



## laura6914

oh lisa im sorry hun, but to give you some hope i ws having contractions on and off on the Friday they started off so strong and regular (like yours) in the morning, phil even took the day off work thinking that was it and by the evening, NOTHING. Went to bed Friday night feeling sooooo disappointed. Woke up Saturday morning to my waters going. :thumbup: I hope this happens for you to. 

Well Shae has started doing this really cute grunting thinking. He scrunches his nose up and starts laughing/grunting :rofl: Its had me in stitches :rofl:

My beardies have had a fight today :( Im thinking the girl may actually be a boy so we may have to get rid of one if thats the case as we cant afford to run 2 vivariums :cry:

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Laura, were they mating? It is fairly violent! :rofl: 

Lisa, sorry that your boy hasn't made and arrival yet! :hugs: 

Cat, your lovely OH, lucky you getting so spoiled! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

aw its so hard when pets fight... I had two rats that couldn't get along together.

well we're heading to the hospital since I might be leaking amniotic fluid...
Basically I went to the bathroom, the bleeding was almost gone (whew) but when I pushed, it felt like I peed a little out of my vagina.. lol..
Anyway, with the bleeding having been so watery, we just want to get checked to be sure.

Of course they'll admit me if it is amniotic fluid and I'll get put on antibiotics and they'll start to push pitocin on me... so I'm sort of hoping its not (though if it was, then we could get this show on the road I guess).


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG all Laura needs is bearded dragon babies, Shae and bump too lmao! x


----------



## babyloulou

Woooohh!! Good luck Lisa!! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck Lisa! :hugs: xx


----------



## caz & bob

good luck lisa hun x x x


----------



## laura6914

Peach Blossom said:


> Laura, were they mating? It is fairly violent! :rofl:

No hun, im sad to say they were definitely fighting. They were biting each others tails. Phil had to seperate them :(

Ellen, dont you dare jinx me :rofl: ill die, especially as they cn have 20-30 babies per lay. :shock:

Lisa, hope all goes well chick. Keep us posted. :flower:


----------



## SBB

Good luck lisa!!! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

thanks ladies for the kind words about DH, it was nice to be spoiled and its so nice to be getting along so well. We are both so excited about kitten, less than 2 months now!! :happydance:

Lisa, I really think you are going to have a baby very soon, cant wait to hear the update

Chell- how are you doing hon? I wonder if we will get a surprise that you had your baby.

Suz- what is a beardie? glad you seperated them....yikes, my cat only gets along with male cats and absolutely no females (she is female)

Casey- thats a great idea about the doggy day care once a week :thumbup: DH wanted a dog and I said no because I know I would be the only one taking care of it, he doesnt even go for a walk with me let alone a dog


----------



## lisaf

well I'm back home! No amniotic fluids present so I got released :) Actually quite happy about that, lol!
I am having contractions but not very regularly. I'm still only 3cm dilated, 70% effaced etc..
Bleeding is normal levels too so it was worth going in just to get reassured on all those fronts!

Casey - doggie daycare is great.. we just have a friend(who is unemployed and has a dog with her at home) watch our dog 3 times every other week... I don't think my poor dog could take much more activity than that though, lol! He's NOT a high energy dog though and is ok even if he's not walked every day. He's happier with walks, but he's not going to tear up the house or anything.


----------



## SBB

Damn it I thought you were going to say you'd had him :rofl: glad it's all ok though... 

Chells getting induced tomorrow right? 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Happy Mothers Day!!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies! Happy mother's day! I was at church all morning then took a nap... Only had 3 hours of sleep last night.

Tomorrow I will be having this little guy. Hopefully Lisa will join me! 
I can't believe they sent you home Lisa. Booooo! I am so sorry. Hopefully the bleeding means it's not too far away!

I'll post a pic on facebook as soon as we have him. Off to eat a bland dinner before I have to starve myself...

Oh, at 2 am I had the realization that I'm going through labor tomorrow, and I totally puked. Lol. I am so excited for labor; can't u tell?!


----------



## lisaf

lol Chell :) I'm ok with being sent home


----------



## lisaf

I seem to recall some graphic descriptions of sweeps/cervical checks on here from you ladies... well this cervical check hurt the WORST of them all...nurse had short fingers and it felt like she shoved her whole HAND up there.. honestly felt her knuckles squeezing together against my pubic bone :haha:


----------



## Britt11

yikes Lisa that sounds painful
Chell- omg I didnt even realize you were being induced tomorrow and you will have a new baby boy :happydance: so exciting, cant wait to hear about it.
Lisa, I dont think you are far behind at all.

so question for you mommies.....:blush: I know this was talked about a bit before you all had your babies and then kind of dropped off....but is it common to poop yourself during labour? kind of scared about that....I realize that will be the least of my problems at that time, but i've read a bit about it on my books and it kind of weirds me out and it probably will for DH too...


----------



## lisaf

its pretty common... lots of times its handled so discretely that you and DH are not aware of it.
Eating light meals prior to labor can reduce the chances of it happening... some even say to do an enema at home first etc... 
I'm just not going to worry about it!


UGGGH.. not enjoying these contractions, lol


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> its pretty common... lots of times its handled so discretely that you and DH are not aware of it.
> Eating light meals prior to labor can reduce the chances of it happening... some even say to do an enema at home first etc...
> I'm just not going to worry about it!
> 
> 
> UGGGH.. not enjoying these contractions, lol

are they pretty intense? do you have a bouncy ball or anything to help?
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

they're not bad at all... if this is all there was, I'd have no trouble going natural, lol!

I notice them less if I move around but I'm super tired/lazy feeling...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow, good luck Chell!! :hugs: so exciting!

Lisa hope you make it a double whammy Monday! :hugs:

Cat it is common and it happened to my sister, but as Lisa said they deal with it v discreetly and for the MW and doctors it's a good sign as it means you're almost ready to push! You'll be fine. :hugs:

Lili was in such a great sleep pattern in France, but seems to have gone backwards and I'm getting up at 3am again! :(


----------



## kcw81

hi ladies! Chell good luck tomorrow I hope everything goes well! Can't wait to see connor! hope you are getting rest!

Hi lisa hope you tried to relax a little today if possible! I hope you go into labor soon!


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies! 

Shit nights sleep AGAIN :cry: 

Chell good luck :happydance: cannot wait to see photos! I hope it all goes well :hugs: will be thinkin of you x x x

Lisa anything happening your end? 2 babies same day again would be fab! 

Cat I don't think I crapped myself, OH said he didn't see if I did. I was joking with the midwives about it. Honestly though at the time you won't really care. 
I don't think eating light meals to prevent it is a good idea - I seriously don't think that would work anyway, if you're going to do it then how much you've eaten isnt going to make much difference. You need all the energy you can get during labour. You prob won't feel like eating when youre actually in labour, so eating before hand is essential! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Morning all, 

Lisa im glad all is well. 
Chell good luck for today, cant wait to see some piccies. 
Britt, i have the beardies, they are bearded dragons (lizards) and soooo cute. 
Suz, sorry you have had such a bad night again. :hugs:
Cat, i didnt poo but as the other ladies say when your actually in labour its the last thing on your mind and if it does happen they deal with it very discreatly anyway. 
I would definitley eat, my labour was 17 hours long and i was sooooo exhausted i had an epi in the end just to rest so please make sure you have some food for energy. 

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I've been at three births and only one poo'd herself. The mw just scooped it up out of the water and carried on tho. Mum didn't even notice hehe


----------



## SBB

Lol at scooping it out of the water! I guess it's embarrassing but so is having your legs in stirrups, a man stitching your foof up and then sticking some painkiller up your butt! 

Seriously, leave your dignity at the door and collect it on the way out. :haha: 

More than likely you'll never see those people again! 

Laura I hope those beardies are getting on better today :hugs: 

Baby is asleep in bed feeding, do I get up and do stuff? Or sleep too? Who am I kidding :sleep: 

X x x


----------



## cranberry987

Omg no question. Sleep!


----------



## laura6914

sleep suz whilst you have the chance. 

Yeah they are loads better today, both lying together on their log so im hoping it was just one of those things. 

Oh i forgot to say, i had my 12 week scan on 21st April and have still not had my blood results back for my screeninh. i know the measurements were 1.9 on the scan but no much to go on without the bloods is it? :wacko:


----------



## SBB

:dohh: I'm up... couldn't get back to sleep I needed a wee and I'm hungry! 

Maybe chase them up, I remember getting them quite quickly... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Laura do people mainly know you're pregnant? I mean people you don't know... Or do they just think you've still got a bump from shae do you think?! 

I think I'd wear a t-shirt explaining :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Uk girls, bit random, but I bought some Orla Kiely stuff from Achica, its a king duvet cover and 2 pillow cases. Was £60 instead of £130. Anyway, they had the wrong colour pictured and it's not what I want so I'm returning it. 

But it's a real bargain so I thought I'd just check if any of you guys want it first. I just thought that in about 2 days after I've sent it back someone will say 'I'm trying to find a nice grey duvet cover' or something :haha: 

It's this anyway https://www.touchesofclass.co.uk/ho...ories-store/orla-kiely-tiny-stem-bedding.html

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi:

Well that was the worse night so far :cry: Ben slept until 1am and then was awake the rest of the night! :cry: He dropped off again properly at 9am and is still asleep on the bed now! I have no idea how to change this and make him sleep! :cry:


----------



## laura6914

I do look like i have a bump now suz. Ill post a pic in a minute so you can see. At fist up until about 12 weeks it did just look like left over sag from Shae :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

oh no Lou. :hugs:
I know its not everyones cup of tea and i have been lucky enough to not have to do it but have you thought about CIO/ CC. I know its not recommended until 6 months but each to their own.


----------



## SBB

aw lou :hugs: does he settle if you co-sleep? is he crying all that time or just awake? 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Well, ladies. Called the hospital and they said go get ready and we'll call u when we are ready for you to come in. We expect you to be on your way when we call you. ?! Should be a couple hours or so. Drrrrrn weirdos.

So I'm going to shower and get ready... Maybe take a trip to the store for some treats for the kids and hopefully by that time they will call. I'll keep my FB up to date... So I will need an informant. :) please feel free to post any of my info or pictures I post on FB on bnb. I will not have my iPod there; I'm leaving it for the sitter.


----------



## Onelildream

Oh sheebies! They just called! Going in in 1 hour! Eeeek!


----------



## SBB

I'll be checking FB and will update here chell - so excited!!!! 

Woohoo!! Good luck. Should just slip out I reckon, being your 3rd :haha: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Onelildream said:


> Oh sheebies! They just called! Going in in 1 hour! Eeeek!

Eeek!!! Yay! :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Yey. Gl! I expect a baby by the time I'm done with my scan pls :p


----------



## babyloulou

No he wasn't crying Suz- just either awake and smiling or feeding or pooing. I had him in my bed and it was no different :shrug: 

Laura- I couldn't do CIO - wouldnt have the heart to!

The good thing is he seems to be over the bad feeding episode and is feeding again :thumbup: The bad thing is he seems to be doing all the feeding at night! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Chell- nearly missed that!! So exciting! Good luck honey- we all love you :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

exciting Chell!!! I'd offer to race you to the finish but I'm betting you'll beat me there :haha:

I'm up at 5am here girls because I could no longer sleep through these contractions.
I don't know how fast they're coming yet, just started timing them... but this must be real labor because they SUCK and because they happen no matter what I'm doing. 

so now I'm wrapped up in a blankie in the recliner, letting DH sleep while he can, trying to time these and watching my cats try to kill each other ... which is apparently what they do at 5am most days :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I might wet myself - 2 babies in one day :happydance: let us know once you've timed them Lisa 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow you as well Lisa!! Soooooo exciting!! :happydance: Good luck :kiss: xxx


----------



## lisaf

well the last few have been less than 4 minutes apart.. between 30-60 seconds in length
Last one was almost 6 minutes from the one before, but was over a minute long and REALLY sucked.

I found a flaw in this whole 'can you talk through the contraction' thingie... I don't WANT to talk, lol.
starting to re-think this whole natural childbirth thing :haha: Well, not really, I still want to try but every time I'm in the middle of a contraction I'm thinking 'forget this!'.


----------



## SBB

Gosh lou, the only thing I can suggest is to try and implement a routine. Feed as much as possible during the day, and every night go for bath, massage, feed in bed then sleep. 
I'm going to start doing that today at 6-7, feeding him in bed til 7 then hopefully he'll be asleep. If he wakes I'll try stroking his face rather than getting him up. If he cries I'll try and rock him back to sleep and put him back down. 

Think it will take weeks for him to accept it, and to bs honest I'll probably only last 2-3 days :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

When do they say to go in over there Lisa? They say 3 in 10 mins here... 

Yours sound pretty similar to mine at the beginning. Aim for less than 27 hours though :haha: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Suz.. you mean THIS was the beginning of your 27 hours? :wacko: UGH.. not sure I can make it!!! :haha:
Do I get to count the fact that I've had irregular contractions since Saturday night? If so, I'm already past the 24 hour mark :rofl:

They say to come in when its 5 contractions in 1 hour lasting 1 minute each.. or 3-5 minutes apart but so intense that you can't talk through them.


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- that is quite close! If they get to 5 minutes apart for a while Lisa then I'd ring your hospital :hugs:

Suz- he did used to go up at 7 for a bath and feed and was usually asleep by 8. He's never been overly bad at nights apart from the frequent feeding. He's always gone straight back to sleep after feeding and been fine! Now we can't get him to sleep before 10 then he only has a couple of hours and is then wide awake as if it's just been a daytime nap!! :shrug: I'm hoping this is the four month sleep regression that everyone goes on about just hitting a little early- cos if it's not then we've still got that to go through too!! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry to agree with Suz Lisa but how yours are now were the start of my 23 hours too!! :haha: Try and stay at home as long as you can xxx


----------



## lisaf

well the last 2 were both 6 minutes apart and lasted over a minute each... so I'm back above that 5 minute rule.. I wonder if the moving around to get up, bathroom, get settled in my chair etc made them come so close together. NOT that I'm ready to experiment, lol!


----------



## babyloulou

True contractions will get you no matter what you're doing Lisa believe me!!! :rofl: And you can't talk, type or barely breathe!! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Damnit Lou.. the instant I saw the post about this being the beginning of your 23 hours, I had another contraction... I blame that one on you! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lou it's so weird - doesn't the boy need sleep?! 

Yes Lisa, sorry but that was the beginning of my 27 hours :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

:ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:


----------



## Smile4me

what time did Chel go in today ladies, I didnt realize it was this morning OMG so exciting!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooooo... So excited!! 2 more graduate babies about to arrive!! Lisa if it makes you feel any better I never got to time my contractions it happened so fast, but when I was having proper contractions the MW told me they were "tightenings" and that I wasn't in true labour... Sure showed her 3 hours later!! Good luck hon!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## babyloulou

You would think so Suz.... but apparently not!!! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

I think she's probably on her way now verna! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Wow OK... Pins and Needles!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, did Ben have jabs recently? They can knock them out of whack... :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- yes he has had some last week. Maybe they are making him worse :shrug: He never seems happy anymore either :shrug: Probably because he never sleeps!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili's jabs seem to have knocked her routine out of whack too... She seems bored by everything, is whingy and isn't sleeping at the times she used to... Hopefully they'll both snap out of it soon! :hugs: xx


----------



## lisaf

did any of you girls throw up during labor? I just threw up pretty bad.. never thrown up so hard in my life. Shocked to still see solid food in my stomach since its been ages since I ate.


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- i didn't but I think it's quite common! :hugs:

Jess- yes Ben is the same. Doesn't want to play, doesn't want to be held- doesn't seem to know what he wants! :-(


----------



## TySonNMe

Omigosh...Monday morning and two more Clomid babies on the way!! I'm so excited to meet the new littles! 

Lisa, I didn't vomit but I think it's pretty normal...I know I pooped a lot (sorry, TMI)...I think the body is just trying to prepare. How far apart are your contractions now?

Chell, you'll be in my thoughts...I hope you have an easy and stress-free labor!!

Good morning mommies and mommies-to-be!! I hope all the USers had a wonderful mother's day!


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh! And I made my BFing goal :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lisaf

congrats Marg!!!

Well I haven't had much constipation this whole pregnancy but haven't been going much the past several days.. I'm just glad the food came out one end :haha: Of course now I'm kind of hungry but obviously don't really want to eat more :dohh:

contractions are 5-7 minutes right now (they got longer apart after I threw up, lol!)... I just had one come in less than 4 but when they come that fast, they're nice and short and not as intense (30 seconds vs. 60 seconds).


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am just waiting to go the gym but i will not be doing a run has i am still full of a cold wish it would just go now fed up done a opk and its dark wooppp chell lisa good luck girls not long now woopppp x x


----------



## babyloulou

Mine were very erratic all the way through Lisa and never really followed a pattern :hugs: x


----------



## babyloulou

Well done Margaret! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

holy shit lisa you are on your way. when you are sitting there and the contraction hits you, are you able to talk and do stuff diring the contraction or are you double over clenched up not able to really do anything till it passes?

congrats marg, great job, you are amazing! I can't believe you work and take care of BFing duties and are such a great momma!

lou sorry benny is out of sorts. he will get better once he gets more sleep. too bad they don't have a supernanny type of consultant lady that takes house calls and is specializing in infants and getting them in line!


----------



## lisaf

I'm able to talk.. not that I want to, I just want to moan and breathe.

Aw crap though.. based on your description I take it they get worse? :haha: :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

when I Was having contractions all day at home I initially could eat breakfast and try to go number two in the bathroom but eventuallly I had to sit on the couch and I tried to watch a movie and every time a contraction hit, I had to pause the movie cause I had to clench up and couldn't pay attention to it! I remember getting thru the movie though! and I tried to email people and had to stop typing and double over for breaks when contractions hit! I can't believe I Was still wondering whether I was in true labor or not! by the time we drove there they were so close together and I thought I was going to die with each one writhing around in the car. my husband kept his cool though thank god and got us there. I am so excited for you!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh much, much worse Lisa!!! :rofl: You definitely can't talk when they properly kick in!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lisa for gods sake EAT!!! You will need energy! Not eating won't stop you crapping yourself!! I ate all the way through labour and didn't crap myself! 

Yes it will get worse... Sorry :lol: Mine were like yours for hours and hours. I only threw up when I was near the end (all over the floor). 


Yay well done Marg!! Have you decided to carry on pumping? Happy 6 months Jackson! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

ohhhhhh Lisa, you are going to be fine, it will all be worth it when it is over hun :)

Yes yes well done Marg that is FABULOUS!


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
omg congrats Margaret :thumbup::happydance: that is my BF'ng goal as well, well done!!

Lisa- wowzers, you and Chell might be having a baby on the same day :happydance::happydance: so awesome. Hang in there and when in doubt just go to the hospital, thats what our hospital told us- they would rather we come in for 20 false alarms than miss a critical point to come in

I had a horrible sleep last night, I dont think I got 30 minutes and I kept kitten up all night too...poor thing. This must be the last trimester insomnia I have heard so much about


----------



## SBB

Oh no Cat, Lou had terrible 3rd tri insomnia... and it hasn't got much better - but that's not really insomnia! :haha: 

Hope you sleep better tonight... 

Are the babies here yet?! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

hi cat, sorry you couldn't sleep! you should be able to tonight then since u willbe exhausted!


----------



## Britt11

thanks Casey I hope so, I was so exhausted yesterday too...

how are you doing hon? got anything fun planned for the near future?


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG two babies arriving imminently is too much for me! Talk about butterflies in the tummy!

Lisa., I puked for England in early labour. All over poor Paul at one point too while I was asleep hehehehe I just woke up doing a Linda Blair across the bed hehehe!

Chell, hope things are going well for u too honey! x

Marg, kudos on the bf'ing goal! Well done girl xxx

Sorry more bad sleep for the uk babies (and Cat x) 

AFM, been for a walk with my friend and 5 wk old Poppy. Just feeding Pearl then off for another walk to meet Paul cos we're on a health kick of biking and walking more. Need to shift a few lbs...............I want to be skinny again (even tho I am less than my birth weight I am wider and I hate it!!!!!!!)


----------



## SBB

Good for you Ellen - my walking an hour a day lasted.... a day :rofl: :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

awww sounds lovely Ellen

Hi Suz, Jess, Lou, Casey, Marg

Hey Cat! Hope you get some better sleep hun

Come on Clomid boys, lets see you!!!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies! Theybroke my water. Contractions are getting stronger. They just upped my pitocin. I'm hoping we'll have a baby before my nurse leaves at 3 pm... I've got 5 hours. ;) I'm not so sure about going natural but I'll swear at you ladies later! Lol. :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha trust me Suz, it'll be hard work keeping upto it once the rain arrives hahaha

Im doing 30 situps a day, plus v crosses, then some press ups (against a window ledge cos the florr way hurts my back waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much!) So with all that and my bio oil regime I WILL Be bikini fresh come August hols!!! FX! 

Want some healthy meal ideas too please girlies........I am SUPER fussy tho so be kind hahaha x


----------



## Rudeollie

Chell EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK! I am so excited honey.........Hope the jungle juices works asap xxx


----------



## Smile4me

*YAY Chell that's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks girls! I'm going to continue pumping for as long as I can until hopefully one year.


----------



## TySonNMe

Woohoo Chell!!!! I can't wait to read your birth story!


----------



## SBB

Yay chell!!!!!!!!!!! Wohoo good luck Hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Chell :happydance: We're rooting for you!!! Xxx


----------



## SBB

Ellen do you like vegetables? 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I love veggies Suz, just not pepper, mushroomss or peas yuck! Hahaha x And most low cal involve one or all of them hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Quorn is low fat Ellen. You can pretty much make any dish you like low fat by replacing the meat with quorn mince- assuming you like it of course x


----------



## SBB

I make veggie couscous all the time: 

Put stick cube/ boiling water in bowl and add couscous, put cling film over.

Fry onion, garlic and whatever veggies you want, I use green beans, baby sweetcorn, mushrooms, corgette, aubergine, snap peas, then at end add spinach and celery (so it stays crunchy). Chuck the couscous in and mix it up, add some chunks of feta cheese and season. then I sprinkle some chopped spring onions over...

Done. 

It's not a 'recipe' as such, but it's dead easy and healthy. I usually chop up twice the veg and stick them in the fridge to make it again the next day. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I love that we're ALL online waiting for news!! :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thansk girls, any more ideas keep up coming! Oh and any dressing ideas cos I practically live on salad but always need something extra to jazz it up!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Any news?! 

Marg congrats hon! :hugs:

Cat, sorry about the insomnia... Hope it gets better!

Ellen, I'm very impressed!! I got a yoga DVD for my birthday, but haven't done it yet! :rofl: still going for a walk every day though.

Just back from, swimming and meeting another childminder... Not as good as the first one we met though... Also v. Expensive!! Swimming was fab though!


----------



## babyloulou

Dressing wise I love olive oil with a couple of teaspoons Of good honey and a teaspoon of wholegrain mustard mixed in. Or olive oil with Cider Vinegar and wholegrain mustard. And salad is delicious with spinach instead of lettuce x


----------



## SBB

For snacks I love asparagus in a frying pan with a tiny tiny bit of butter, salt and pepper and chilli flakes. I do tofu like this too. I know lots of people hate it but in chunks it goes all crispy on the outside and I love it! 

Also almonds cooked in pan the same way... Delicious snack! 

Also I buy seeds, nuts and dried cranberries and apricots, and dark chocolate, all in a pot and have a handful as a snack. 

Not sure how healthy this is, but we're having pad Thai a lot. Half a jar of red Thai paste in frying pan, mix with couple of spoonfuls of peanut butter, add pack of stir fry veg or whatever veg you want, plus quorn... Then boil noodles and add, mix it all together... Yum yum. Possibly not that healthy though with peanut butter... 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Chell! 

You ladies sound like some good cooks..so creative. I find myself cooking the same thing over and over. LOL


----------



## Britt11

omg Chell, yeah baby Connor is coming soon :happydance::happydance:

great recipes, Suz I am impressed you have asaparagus as a snack??!!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo I have deep fried tofu from the Chinese thats deep fried in chilli, pepper and salt Suz! Never thought of making a healthy version myself! Going to try that! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

It's lush lou! 

Mmm yeh I LOVE asparagus... I just had some and some tofu... Mmmm! I also love crisps as a snack :haha: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

whoopppp chell x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Labor is boring. Lol. Oh, if u didn't notice, hubs convinced me to bring the iPod. Thank heavens! It's sooo nice to have music! My contractions are every 2 minutes. Like a fire in my abdomen. Thank heavens they put themselves out! Lol. Where's Lisa) did she go to the hospital?


----------



## Onelildream

Oh and sorry, but I'm not in the mood to thank you on your comments. Just pretend I've thanked you when u say things to me! Thanks for being supportive! I love you ladies!!!


----------



## SBB

We don't mind chell! Glad you took the iPod :) 2 mins thats pretty close!!! 

Don't know where Lisa is?! LISA?!?! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok girls, stop talking about food now please... I'm ravenous!! :rofl: 

Ooo.. Connor is going to be here so soon!! Big hugs to you Chell! Xx


----------



## SBB

Is he here yet?!?! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Nope. I bet I'm still a few hours out... Lame huh? Sorry!!


----------



## SBB

Rubbish chell... PUSH!!! :rofl: 

Hope you're doing ok :hugs: 

Where is Lisa??? 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Hahaha. Just got checked... I'm a 4, 90% effaced and -1 station. BORING! I had my pitocin upped again. It's just been approved by the dr bc I was at the maximum limit the nurse could give me. Lol!


----------



## caz & bob

wooppp chell not long hun x x x


----------



## SBB

Chell I don't really know what the numbers mean, but I will probably go to bed in about 3 hours, can you get him here and update by then please... 

:rofl: 

I think Lisa must've gone in too! Love it if another two are born the same day :D 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope these babies are here before my bedtime!!! :rofl:

Ok, so has anyone heard of a single palmar crease? I was just flicking through Lili's red book and there is a note on the page where they did the initial check in the hospital saying "single palmar crease" and the continue observation thing circled. No one mentioned it to me at the time, and no one has checked her since... Of course googling it is a mistake as there are a whole load of genetic it's associated with... I'm now wondering if it has something to do with her littleness... Taking her to get weighed tomorrow and will ask the HV... Bit worried now!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha, Suz, we posted the same sentiment at the same time!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I'm still at home... I was able to doze off between contractions for a while.. until DH decided he needed a nap too :grr: Then my contractions got a lot worse.. lasting 90 seconds etc.. but the timing is still rather erratic. I finally got in the shower a little while ago and that was heaven until the hot water ran out :(

Now I'm sitting around seeing how bearable the contractions are since the shower.. .may call the doula over soon
If i move around a lot, I get them more frequently but they are much shorter and don't hurt quite as much. If I move at all during a contraction it just makes it worse. 
Don't know if its better for them to be long and painful but less frequent or shorter, closer together and less painful :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Never heard of it Jess :shrug: I'm sure it's nothing serious don't panic :hugs: and don't google!!!! Never google... :haha: 

Lisa I really thought you'd gone in. Let us know if you're just going for a nap :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry your hot water ran out Lisa :hugs: Hope you go in soon! Xx


----------



## SBB

I'm thinking pad Thai may not be too healthy after reading that peanut butter is 49% fat :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I know Suz, Google is evil! I'm sure it's nothing, but I find it wierd that they didn't mention it at the hospital if it needed continued observation!! Then again nothing surprises me about the hospital anymore!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Isn't it healthy fat though Suz?! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I'm too afraid to go into the hospital... first off, the cervical check HURT last time.. about as bad as a contraction. And if they tell me I haven't progressed at all, I will burst into tears. 

I'll try to keep you updated but honestly I just got super cranky/grumpy from the contractions and had to push the computer away for a while.


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- you're just as uneventful as me! My contractions are 2 mins apart but I'm still only a 4. Lame.


----------



## lisaf

aw, well I can't imagine having 2 minute contractions if that makes you feel better, lol! They last a good minute here so that would mean only 1 minute of rest for every minute of contracting, lol!


----------



## babyloulou

Wait til you get near the end Lisa- it's like a constant contraction! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

:ignore:


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry :flower: xx


----------



## SBB

Aw Lisa I'm only teasing about keeping us updated! Obviously we want to know but do what you need to... 

Yes Jess def good fat - tasted good anyway :rofl: 

Well, night one of the new routine.....FAILURE!!! Had a bath, massage, read him 3 books, fed him. He fell asleep feeding then woke right up as soon as we were done! He's still awake now, Danny took him for a walk around the block and I've been rocking him since :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: naughty Sammuel!! It's like he knows you're trying to get him in to a routine!! :rofl: I'm organising a concert in aid of the baby loss awareness campaign this year. A friend of mine who can't come cos she's pregnant and due then has asked me if I'll be auctioning more of your pieces Suz! I said I'd ask you!! ;)


----------



## SBB

I'm up for Doing another one, will be much better this time though!! I saw your fb thing about the concert I'll see if we can come :) 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw thanks hon! Xx

So I'm getting Lili weighed tomorrow anyone want to guess a weight?! Last weigh in she was 8lbs 8oz!! :rofl:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Boo. No babies yet

Had my scan today, all well, saw little heartbeat but still quite blobby rather than baby shaped. They were fine apart from telling me I'd need an induction at 40w even if I'm fit and healthy because of stillbirths. Which is bullshit tbh. Let's hope Im different from every other first time mum and come early so that I don't have to fight em

X


----------



## babyloulou

I'll go for 9lb 3.5oz Jess - that was Ben's birth weight so thought it was a good number to guess!! I'm getting Ben weighed tomorrow too- hoping he hasn't fell off another percentile curve or we'll be in trouble!! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Helen- so glad everything was alright :hugs: Have I had you details for the front page? X

Oh and the induction thing is bollocks!! I've never heard of them inducing routinely at 40wks in the UK!! Who said that to you?


----------



## cranberry987

Diabetic women apparently need to be induced. But. Pre preg my lvls have been non diabetic without even trying. Just lost 3 stone and went from borderline to not at all. Diabetic women have 3% chance of stillbirth if they go over 39w but that's with lvls much higher than mine. Ill do more research closer to the time but
I'm calling bullshit tbh

Not sure if youve had my details, will look now


----------



## cranberry987

So Im Helen
Ttc for 16 months with pcos
Conceived on 2nd clomid cycle of 100mg
Edd is 20/12/11


----------



## SBB

Helen so glad all was ok :) sound like bullshit to me! 

Jess sammuels birth weight was 8lb 8.9 so I'm hoping she's finally topped that and I'll say 9lb2! 

We need to guess the new babies weights.... 

Chell I'm saying 8lb7 Lisa 9lb7 :) 

X x x


----------



## cranberry987

Mmm. I'll stay out of the baby guessing thing. Have literally no idea how big babies are! I'll predict nice and chubby but not too much ao they slide out like soya beans. Pop!


----------



## Onelildream

The drs and nurses are getting worried. My contractions are super intense but baby won't move down... They think he is huge or has a big head. :( 

And my sisters had solidified a plan with us that switched off my kids and got my son home for his nap and fed them etc etc... Hubs called to check in and one sister said I don't have them yet... I won't get them until after a dinner party... Wtfrick?! He says so how will he nap??? Idk she says. So we call the other sister and guess what?! She left them with her husband for the day.... Doesn't even know how they are... Yeah she's out... So I sent hubs home to put max to bed... He just got there and says max is poopy and obviously has been for hours! 

Nurse came in an said I'm a 5 100% effaced...tell hubs to come back... I could go within an hour. Contractions are so intense. I don't effing care though, I just want to cry for my kids... It's taken about 15 mins to post this bc I have to stop every effing minute for effing eve just to catch my damn breath! Ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Chell sweetie xxx I hope Connor hangs in til hubby gets sorted out with Max etc xxx

We are all thinking of u angel xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Helen, Lili was born at 37+2, but I think she's the only first time baby on here that was early... Am I right girls? I'm sure you'll be fine and if you eat sensibly and look after yourself GD won't rear it's ugly head. I know that they do like to induce "at risk" babies early whether that be because of GD or other problems. I was supposed to be induced at 38 weeks due to medical issues that I have... Lili had oth ideas though! :rofl:

Lou, Suz, I hope that Lili is at least 9lbs tomorrow... It's getting silly now! Haha as fir the newbies, I'm going to say Chell, 7lb 9 and Lisa 9lb 5


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell, thinking of you lovely. Try not to get too worked up and upset... Easier said than done, but ass kicking can wait til tomorrow!! :hug: xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I'll add you Helen :hugs:

Chell- WTF are your sisters playing at!! :growlmad: Hope hubby makes it back in time :hugs: 

My guesses are- 7lb 10oz for Chell and 9lb 5oz for Lisa x


----------



## SBB

:growlmad: sorry chell, that's all you need, kick their butts later... 

Hope it all goes ok, I am going to sleep now but I will be checking my phone at feed times to see what's happening... 

Lots of love :hugs: 

Lisa you too, hope to see some news from you soon! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Right bed time for me so Im sending super super positive vibes to you Chell, and lisa if LO stays to hurry things along over the day! x

Will check in asap tomorrow!

Love u loads xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Night girls... Will check back in at 3am... Hoping to see some baby news!! Xx :hug:


----------



## babyloulou

I love the way you know the time you'll be feeding and back on Jess! As for me... I'll be back on in an hour, then the next hour, then the next,..... etc etc... :rofl: :rofl: 

Night girls :hugs: xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: it's mainly dicatated by my boobs andtgeir need to be pumped!! Lili may have other ideas!!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

I'll let you off then! :rofl: :flower:


----------



## Onelildream

Got the shakes. Hubs is coming back... Not too long! Hells yeah! Lol I never swear... Until today. Mother &[email protected]@;): lol


----------



## babyloulou

Chell :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies, oh my gosh how exciting, have we heard from Lisa lately??

Chell- sorry about the family situation, I am sure the kids are totally fine though hon, try not to worry and just focus on Connor. I cant believe he will be here so soon :hugs:

I predict
8lb4 for Chell
and 9lb4 for Lisa


:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aghhhhh where's the babies?! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Chel, just checking in hun :)

Lisa..... where you at????


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh man, no babies yet?! Hope The girls are doing ok... Thinking of you both!! :hug:


----------



## lisaf

Havent been on since I was feeling really crappy. Horrible contractions but when they checked me I was a 6 and 90%


----------



## SBB

What's happening?!?! X x x


----------



## SBB

:hugs: Lisa x x x


----------



## SBB

Connors here he's here!!!! Updated FB I can't copy and paste but he looks gorgeous :happydance: 

Well done chell :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: I give my husband one lousy task; to post a pic on my facebook wall, and he forgets!!! Lol! Wow.

In heaven ladies! He's so cute. I can't wait to tell you all about it... But I'm "knackered" hahha. Good night.


----------



## SBB

Well done chell!! Can't wait to hear all about it... Go enjoy him :hugs: and get some sleep! 

X x x


----------



## cranberry987

Congrats :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yippee!! :happydance: congratulations Chell!! So happy for you. Xx


----------



## Onelildream

He's so friggin cute I can't sleep!

Ugh in the US they make u stay 24 hrs after baby is born. I was ready when I hit the 4 hr mark. I want to go home!


----------



## SBB

Aw chell he looks adorable! How was it? You did it all naturally? No epi?! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

How much did he weigh? 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

I havent read back as you girls were sooooo chatty last night. HUGE congrates Chell, i cant wait to see a piccy. How was the labour? 

Any news of lisa yet?

As for my and Shae, he has his first tooth FINALLY :yipee: It broke through this mornig. He wont let me feel it but i can see it :wohoo: His second one isnt far behind either. :)


----------



## SBB

Aw how cute Laura! Did it hurt him? 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

no to be honest he hasn't been too bad with them. He seemed to go off his food a little but still take 4x 8oz bottles so i havent been worried. Hopefully he will start eatig again now. 
How was sammuel with his? xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: hope your all well i am just waiting to go the gym i feel much better today temps drop right down so must be ovulating :sex: again tonight ha congrats chell woopppp awww well done hun hx x x ope Lisa is having hers now x x x


----------



## SBB

Great stuff caz! Good luck :D 

Laura he wasn't too bad, more whingey and slept even worse than usual :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili is 8lbs 15oz!! So almost 9lbs!!! still way below the 0.4th centile, but the HV was happy that she way following her own curve and ad long as it doesn't drop off she's ok... Just ickle! :)


----------



## cranberry987

That's great news :)


----------



## SBB

yay lili! :yipee: 

have just got my baby signing book :D have you been doing it jess?

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww congratulatins Chell honey! Cant wait for a piccie and an update!!!! xxx

Jess, glad the HV is ok Lillis doing her own thing...........Shes our teeny independent gal!

Laura, glad Shaes teeth are through and havent been too bad! He'll be gurning soon enough showing them off!

Enjoy the signing Suz! 

AFM, just cleaning and sorting out things for this weekend as we're off away for a night. Just some chillin time but Pearls first time swimming so wish us luck!


----------



## laura6914

Yey for lillis weight gain. :yipee:
Ellen, good luck with pearls swimming and have a nice night away. 

Well here is a bump pic from last night. Ignore my scruffs, i just got out the bath :blush:


----------



## SBB

Wow Laura it;'s definitely true that you show earlier in the second!! Lovely bump :hugs: 

Good luck Ellen! You off anywhere nice? 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

here s my opk girls sorry for the blurring my cam is rubbish x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0171.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SBB

getting there caz! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls..............just off to Manchester. Just shopping and chilling really.

WOW! Such a cute bump laura!!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Yes Suz. No Epi! Woohoo! I'm so proud! Long labor with lots of pitocin to speed my contractions... Went in at 730am, had him at 630. I did the hypnobirth thing. I think we all have to to get through that! I had 20 mins of rest with an iv drug and a numbing agent right on my cervix cause we thought he was big or I would tear... But that didn't really provide relief. Luckily no tearing! I just have a small pelvis. Took forever for his head to decend. He weighed 7 lbs 9 oz. Yay! He was little! He had the cord around his neck so the blood pooled in his face and he's blue.... Poor thing, but still super cute. He's beenLetting us know he's here. He whines or cries and squirms and huffs. I sent him to the nursery for a couple hours so I could sleep off a headache but it's not working. He's a great nurser but thinks he's starving all the time! Lol. Goofball. I gave him some formula in a syringe just to hold him over. He peed all over the nurse after born. He's going to be a funny one. :) well it's 6am and only 1 hr left until I want him back so I had better get some more sleep. These afterward contractions suck...
Oh and he was 20 inches long.
Can't post pics from my itouch and too lazy to go look for hubby's iPhone so you'll have to wait until tonight for the pics once I'm home. Sisters are fired from watching our kids, so hubs will be home with them all day. Can't wait to see them this morning! And I'll prob be able to go home around dinner time. Hooray!


----------



## Smile4me

awwww Congrats Chel, I was soooo happy to see pics of the little guy last night, it made my day hunny!!!! DH said he is ADORABLE!!!! Get some rest sweetie, you are going to need it.


----------



## SBB

Aw chell thanks for updating us, I'm sure someone guessed 7lbs9 yesterday! 

Can't wait to see more pics. Well done! Get some sleep :sleep: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks ladies. Hey, Verna, can u post one of those pics on here? I can't... :( if not, don't worry... I'll get some up tonight. :)


----------



## laura6914

Aw Chell, well dome you hun. Cant wait to meet the little fella. 
xx


----------



## kcw81

congrats chell! good job lady! can't wait to see his pic!! I am so proud of you and you sound so cool calm and collected, a true pro! hope you are feeling ok!


----------



## kcw81

Jess, so happy about lilly's weight! yay!

laura can't believe your bump already! that is so crazy! very lovely. 

hey what is the word on lisa?


----------



## laura6914

bit off topic, but...... Shaes 2nd tooth has popped through to. Thats 2 teeth on 1 day :yipee:


----------



## caz & bob

aw chell well done hun x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Congratulations Chell! So happy for you darling :happydance: Let's have pictures and weight..... Xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I've just seen we've got the weight and story. Well done Chell! :thumbup:

Where's Lisa? She must of had him now...

Ben had put a bit of weight on this morning- but has still slipped a bit on the charts and is now sitting on the 50th percentile. They said its fine as long as he doesn't go underneath it at next weigh in x


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa has just updated Facebook saying she's still in labour x


----------



## kcw81

yay lou! I am sure ben will be fine, he started out so big! I swear its just a balancing act as he gets longer in length. 

yeah gonna go check FB to see about lisa if maybe she posted there.


----------



## kcw81

is S fussy when teething laura?


----------



## TySonNMe

Good morning girls!

Firstly, huge congrats to Chell!! He is gorgeous!! And kudos for going natural!

Lisa, I hope you're holding up well with your contractions! Can't wait to meet our next LO!

Laura, that's great news about Shae's teeth! Hopefully, Jackson will cut some teeth soon too!

Suz, I read you switched your bedtime routine or are trying to start one???

AFM, Jackson went for his 6 month checkup yesterday. He is 19 pounds and 7 ounces and in the 80th percentile for weight. 85th percentile for height and head circumference. He's perfectly proportionate! The doctor said he's doing great and hitting all his important milestones either early or on time!! I'm so proud of him!


----------



## Britt11

Chell- congrats!! OMG what a wonderful story, glad Connor and mom are doing well :hugs: I guess we all over guessed the weight ha ha
cant wait to see him, 
okay, "after birth contractions?" really??....omg what women have to endure its crazy. Well ignorance is bliss for me I guess, I have no clue what to expect but I know it wont be a picnic

Laura- thats a fab bump, gosh I cant believe you are going to have 2 little cuties soon :hugs:

Margaret- congrats on Jax check up :thumbup: great numbers

Lou- glad that Ben is making the weight track back up. I know quite a few of my friends had the same concern in the beginning and they always eventually caught up

Suz- I showed my DH a pic of your little guy on your avatar (it is such a great photo) and he thought he was a cutie too

Smile- are you getting excited for your vacation? we are finally having weather around 22 degrees for the next 6 days, that is going to be like heaven after the brutal long winter we had! Havent heard from you in awhile on email, but I always have my BB on me hon if you want to chat :hugs:

Caz- did you get a positive opk yesterday?

Ellen- how is Pearl doing?

hello to Jess and Casey and everyone else

My Kitten finally got some sleep last night, I even got up to use the washroom and she didnt wake...poor thing was so active for 2 days straight


----------



## laura6914

casey, apart from the occasional winge, he has been fantastic. His happy smily funny self. lol. 

marg, YEY on Jax check up, thats great news. 

Hey Brit. Only a few more weeks left for you. :happydance:

Lou, Shaes weight has started dropping slightly, he is gaining but not like he used to. The HV told me as long as he is eating (which he definitely does :haha:) its nothing to worry about. Shae was a very big boy to but is a lot more active now. Im sure Ben is fine. 

xx


----------



## kcw81

Marg that is a great check up for jax! he is so healthy!

Cat glad you got some sleep last night. I remember jimmy kicking alot at night but I Still slept cuz I was worn out everynight!


----------



## SBB

Yay Marg that's fab for Jax! :happydance: 

I _finally_ remembered to measure Sammuel the other day, that reminded me to look it up in the book. He was 67cm at 18 weeks, 91st centile. So 99th for fatness, 91st for weight :rofl: hope it evens out! IF he followed the 91st centile he'd be 6'1" - 6'2"! Cool :) 

Cat I'm glad you and Kitten got some sleep - can't believe how far along you are! 

Poor Lisa :( She's going to have a LOOOOOOONG labour like us Lou... Hope he's here soon! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Wow..........I cant onyl hope we are all as amazing as Chell on our 3rd babies! Shes like fricking super woman in my eyes! 

Cant wait to see the little guy xxx

Marg and Lou, great news on the boys latest checks and weigh ins etc. We do have a good gang dont we??

Shame Lisa little man hasnt hurried his ass along yet to join the party! Im DYING to know his name.................

Cat, Pearls doing just great. A few niggles over her teeth coming in but nothing too bad. And yes..............your womb contractions for a week or so after baby but its easily handled so dont worry ok??? xxx


----------



## Smile4me

Here's Connor :hugs:



YAY all these wonderful check ups and healthy babies, I love it!!!!!
and pretty soon you will all share your lovely Mothers Day stories like the one I have to share... 

Soooo the girls get up make me breakfast and fight the entire time about who's going to do what... by the time breakfast is made (banana walnut pancakes) they found in a cookbook they are all raw inside, I make no mention of it and choke it down with a lot of syrup and milk :) Then they send me to my room so they can flourish me with gifts, home made cards, and lots of love... by this time its time for my 16 year old to tell me to get in the car they are taking me somewhere... I get in the car and they drive me to my FAVORITE restaurant we had a fab time then dh came home and made me a beautiful dinner ... You ladies have so much to look forward to and the more you have, the more memories to cherish:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Connor.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kcw81

aww that is awesome verna! love yr girls and dh, they sound great. 

wow suz a basketball player!


----------



## SBB

Aw thanks for the pic verna, he's gorgeous! Here's the one on her FB page: 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/186967_731902372_2787744_n.jpg

How lovely Verna - I hope my kids turn out as nice as yours!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

I bought a banana earlier - might see if Sammuel tries to grab and eat it - what do you think? Too soon? 

He was trying to grab crisps when I ate them earlier! We are going to have to stop eating crap in front of him now. Want him to eat healthily!! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

congratulations again Chell, great birth story! I think I guessed the weight right! :) :hug:

Marg, great news on Jax's progress!

Suz, I have been doing signing with Lil.. only a few, milk, daddy, mummy and nappy. Just trying to integrate it in to everyday stuff. did you see my post about "something special" on Cbeebies? that's really good for learning to sign. Have fun!!

Lou, my nephew was on the 90th centile and has dropped off to the 9th at 20 weeks... the HV has said not to worry unless he drops again or loses weight. My sister is very frustrated about the lack of concern from the HV... sometimes they just plateau after an initial spurt just after birth. Hope Ben will stay where he is. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Ooh yes I'm going to record that Jess, forgot all about it! Thanks :) 

Lou I forgot to comment about bens weight, I'm sure now he's feeding better he'll be piling it back on! Hope so :hugs: 


X x x


----------



## SBB

Where's Lisa?! We need an update :( won't be able to sleep if we don't find out anything before bed!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Lisa, come on Girl!!

Just had an amazing veggie pasta sauce. Onions, tomatoes, courgettes and peppers. It was lovely, with wholegrain pasta too..........Yumscious!

Jess, what times the show on??? Might tape it and give it a go with Pearl!


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's on at 10.10. I have it on series record. Good fun!!


----------



## SBB

Mmm that's made me hungry! Think we're having pad Thai again - got 3 stirfry veg things on offer so need to eat them all :haha: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Verna, thanks for sharing the pic!! And you girls are absolutely wonderful to make your mother's day so awesome!

Any update on Lisa? I hope she and baby boy are doing great...would hope she had him by now!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa's still in labour... She had an epi 3 hours ago... Poor thing! Hope he's here soon.


----------



## babyloulou

Sounds like Lisa's birth is going the same way as mine and Suz's! :-(


----------



## caz & bob

aw poor lisa it will be all worth it in the end push push push hun cant wait to see a pic of him awww x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Its been a long one hasnt it?? Maybe she'll be our first c section??? We've not had one yet have we???????????

I dying to see if he beats my little fat girls weight hahaha God bless her!


----------



## babyloulou

Well it's not as horrendous as mine and Suz's yet as i've just noticed she posted the epi announcement on Facebook. I couldn't speak, type or anything once it all went horribly wrong- so hopefully that means she's still ok :flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies..

Chell congrats! He is so cute!

I went and had Gunner weighed at WIC today and he was 11lbs! My booby juice is wrking still except I give him gas all the time. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

It shows Lisa is online...unless she never logs ut like me, haha


----------



## SBB

God no way I could've updated either after they'd broken my waters really... Def not for the last 3-4 hours - so hopefully she's doing ok. I can't remember what time she started but this has got to be over 24 hours :( can't wait to see him :happydance:

Yay well done sandi! Good going ;) 

Day 2 of new routine: failure. :rofl: bath great, feed in bed, sleep - awake 10 mins later. Put him in pram and he cried til we got him to sleep 20 mins later :( 

Ok off to bed, will check for Lisa updates... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Same here Suz- Ben has woken up 6 times since he went to sleep at 9 :dohh:


----------



## Rudeollie

Good lord girls...............what do the boys do when they wake?? Want food or swaddling or are they just wingey??

I take my hat off to you both!


----------



## lisaf

Still in labor. Was at 6 cm -2 station and 90% effaced when we checked into the hospital yesterday at 7:30pm. By 6:30 am I was 7 cm -1 station and 100% effaced. They talked me into pitiful which made my contractions harder and faster as they turned it up. I just couldn't take it anymore and when they told me I hadn't made any progress despite being in tears , shaking, and throwing up through contractions ... I had to give in and get some pain relief. After napping through contractions for 30 mins I still hadn't made any progress and had to get an epidural. That got me some sleep and by 2:30pm I was 100% effaced, 0 station and fully dilated. They're going to have start pushing at 3 pm ( a half hour from now)

Btw ... Labor started officially at 4am yesterday. We aren't sure why my labor stalled so bad but I got really dehydrated and was spilling keytones etc


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck lisa!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Lisa u are a trooper girl! Im off to bed now but hope the pushing stage goes super quick and safely..........not stitches etc etc xxx Good luck and cant wait to see your boy xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Awww Lisa :hugs: Hope the next stage goes easily for you :hugs: It'll all be worth it honestly :flower:

Ellen- sometimes he wants feeding (usually every hour and a half in the night at the moment) but the rest of the time he's just whining and has to be persuaded back to sleep! :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Good luck Lisa!!! You're doing fab honey good job with the epi, you must be friggin exhausted.... He'll be here soon :hugs: 

Sammuel just hates sleeping :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

You poor thing, Sweet Lisa! I hope he is here and wonderful. Long long couple of days sweetie. Send him to the nursery if u need to and get some rest. I totally understand an epidural! That has been sooo long! Hugs and congrats!


----------



## babyloulou

How are you feeling Chell??? :hugs:

The sending the baby to the nursery thing makes me giggle whenever I read it! It sounds so quaint! I remember an episode of Bewitched where Tabitha was sent to the nursery after being born! :lol: I think it's because it doesn't happen here at all! No rest for the mothers in the UK! :haha: 24 hours of labour- here's your baby- midwife toddles off saying bye :wave: :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

Hey Chell how are you feeling? congrats on Connor he is so beautiful

do you think Lisa had her baby then? cant wait for the update and glad you got some pain relief Lisa, it was definitely warranted. Cant wait to hear the updates

hugs


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies! Sorry no nurseries there! Bummer!

I feel great. Happy to be home. Lisa had her baby, assuming from the posts some friends and family have wrote on her wall. 

Hugs to all. A bit achy... Going to play with my kiddos. :)


----------



## lisaf

Baby was born at 4:04pm (just over an hour of pushing). He is 9lbs 15ozs and 22 inches long. No name yet. He is in the NICU because he had a partially collapsed lung. He is doing great and pinked up nicely so he hasn't needed treatment at all but his ex-rays don't show improvement yet so they are keeping him there for now. :(. I've started pumping to get my supply going etc... He's amazing though. So gorgeous.

I had one long 1st degree tear.


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- congrats Hun! I bet he's amazing! No wonder labor was long; he's huge! Ouch. Use that squirt bottle with some nice warm water...feels so good! I hope his lungs show improvement tomorrow! Try to get some rest tonight. Good job sweetie! You are a rockstar! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

congrats to you lisa! I hope little guy is doing okay! sounds like you had quite the labor story, I hope you are feeling alright and can get some sleep while they tend to baby. no name yet?? haha let us know! 

Chell I am so happy for you and impressed with your energy! I can't beleive we have two new mommies today all at once!


----------



## SBB

Yay congratulations Lisa! Aw I hope he improves tomorrow :hugs: 
Hopefully you are getting some rest, you must be se exhausted. Good news on the 1st degree tear, pretty damn good for an almost 10lber!!
So happy for you, well done :hugs: can't wait to see a pic :) 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

HUge congrates Lisa hun. I take me hat off to you after labour like that :hugs:
I hope your little man improves and gets better soon. How are you feeling today? POst a piccie when you get chance so we can see how gorgeous he is :)
xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congratulations Lisa!! So happy for you :hugs: There is no shame in having had the painkillers and epi, you know that don't you?! Even the gentle birth method philosophy says that when you've been in labour a long time you need pain relief!! Do you have a name yet? Well done hon, you are a complete star!! I hope you get a big pushing present from you OH!! :rofl: hope he's out of NICU soon lovely. I'm sure he'll be fine if he's as tough as his mummy!! :hugs:

I'm ill... :( skin all hypersensitive and muscles and joints aching... Woke up in the middle of the night with cold sweats... Joe's working today. Tempted to dose up on day nurse sand pump and dump today.


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- sorry u r so sick!

Ladies this little one has massive reflux. Projectile vomiting. Breaks my heart. I hate that look of acid in his throat. Tears me to pieces! And bc of all of his face bruising, he has horrible jaundice. Bili lights will no doubt be here by the weekend. I've resorted to letting him sleep on my chest skin to skin so I can monitor his breathing and vomiting. Of course that means lots of vomit on me. :) I can't wait until visitors start coming; what is that smell??? Oh, it's just my new perfume: perma-vomit smell. I'm rockin it!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well today is day off the gym so just going for a walk with the dogs then chill and have some more :sex: so i am covered wooooppp aw lisa congrats hun well done chell hope the reflux passes x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO at u Chell..............Its a perfume we are ALL wearing I think! xxx

Lisa, congrats on little man arriving. Im sure he'll be out of NCIU v v soon and u will both be home with the pets going crazy for him!!! And see, I told u big babies werent THAT hard hahahaha! Whats his name then??????????????????????

Suz and Lou, hoep the boys slept well last night. 

Jess, sorry u are ill but if day nurse helps u (doesnt me!) then pump and dump honey. It'll be better for u both in the future xxx

AFM, Pearl woke at 7 and watched mummy work out. Now shes sleeping while I munch crumpets................not v nice ones tho!


----------



## SBB

Aw Chell I'm soryr he has reflux :( Will you get some baby gaviscon or see how it goes first? 

Hope Lisas LO is doing well, can't wait for pics! 

Lol Sammuel fell asleep in his jumperoo.. I heard him stop bouncing and I looked and he was konked out :rofl: so funny, then he startled and set the music off again. Got him out and he was totally sleepy, had a little nap and now he's talking to sophie the giraffe! 

Jess I hope you feel better :( that sucks. You haven't got a sore boob have you? hope it's not the dreaded mastitis! 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- I'll call in tomorrow. He's miserable and my nipples r killing cuz he just wants to nurse but I don't even have milk yet


----------



## lisaf

Chell, so sorry the LO is having reflux. Do you guys have much daylight there to help with the jaundice?

Suz. Sorry you're not feeling well! 

I've got no shame in getting pain relief. Even my doula agreed that I would not have progressed like I did without some relief. I do believe if my labor hadn't stalled out and they gave me pitocin then I could have done it. It was torture getting IV fluids because I was spilling keytones meanwhile my tummy was empty and grumbling and they wouldnt give me anything to eat, lol. Got a couple of moments from the labor to share, only hope I remember them when I'm at real keyboard...


----------



## SBB

Can't wait Lisa! How is LO now? 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell, sorry your LO has reflux. It's miserable! Hope they can sort it out for you. :hugs:

Lisa, can't wait to read your birth story. When do you get to go home? Have they said how long your LO will need to be in NICU? :hugs:

Don't think I have mastitis... Boobs were sore last night, but not anymore... Wish Joe wasn't working today though as I could really do with curling up and sleeping!!


----------



## babyloulou

Congratulations Lisa :hugs: I hope LO is out of NICU soon! Ben was in there for a week too- it's hard going just after a horrible birth to be stuck in there and seeing your baby ill but you'll both be home before you know it xxx

Chell- sorry about the reflux :-( I hope it's short and fleeting like Ben's was xx

Well Ben slept terribly again! :dohh: The good thing is I just expect it now! :rofl:

He has a new trick though!! Every time I put him on his belly for tummy time he rolls over back onto his back!! He's not supposed to be able to do that yet! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and Jess- I'm sorry you're ill :hugs: xxx


----------



## SBB

Yay lou go Ben!!! 

Lisa has posted a pic on fb :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou that's funny I just looked in sammuels book to see when he rolled and it was 12 weeks 5 days too!!! :haha: must be easier for the chubbies to roll since they're rounder :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oo Sammuel did it even earlier!! These Clomid babies are darn clever!! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

I thought Ben was 12 weeks 5 days from your ticker? I thought they were rolling twins! :haha:

To be fair he can't really be bothered any more, he did it a few times and now he's lost interest! He still can't do back to front, doesn't even bother trying!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben hasn't done it the other way either- thats what confused me because everything I've read say they learn to turn from back to front at about 3-4 months but turning front to back comes a lot later! :shrug: 

Ben is 13 weeks 3 days :lol:


----------



## SBB

Oh really I didn't know that... obviously these babies don't know they're supposed to do things in a certain order!! 

Oh of course tickers don't do it by weeks they do it by calendar months :dohh: I get so confused how old sammuel is now :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Congrats Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we need pics!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats Lisa! Can't wait to see pics and his name!

Lou, Suz, Jackson rolled from front to back around 8 weeks a few times then stopped...he only recently learned back to front...for several weeks he would try but get stuck at his arms...little fatty! He can now sit up on his own with some supervision as he tends to grab something and lean back. We usually surround him with a pillow fortress so he won't bump his head!


----------



## SBB

Haha Marg that's funny! That's cool he can sit now :)

Sammuel is desperate to sit up so I just surround him with cushions then pull him up - he usually falls over straight away :haha: it'll be a while yet! 

I put him in the bumbo but he can topple it if he arches his back, and cos he's so big when I lift him out the bumbo is stuck to his butt :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

hi guys! it will be so nice when J can sit on his own! gosh these boys are growing rapidly! I am so bad and didn't write down when J rolled over first, are you all keeping books? I suck! but he definitely prefers to roll from laying on his back to his front, which is strange, and then he always gets his one arm caught underneath him and cries. what a little baby. haha.

can't believe we had two births yesterday! its like me and ellen kind of on the same day although we were in opposite time zones. 

suz I got my ipod yesterday! I got the latest version and am really excited... except I can't get it to hook to our wifi so now it will just sit there. poo I don't have time to figure it out, I tried our wi-fi password a thousand times and it doesn't work. I am so bad with high tech stuff and so is DH. 

Jimmy is finally getting a little happier being carried around in a baby bjorn carrier since he can hold his head up a little more and it was so nice out yesterday I took him outside for a tiny walk and although he is sort of wobbly in it I think it will work well soon, except it does hurt my lower back a bit. but its so great how the weather is getting sunny finally here and nows the time when jimmy is about ready to see the world!


----------



## Britt11

SBB said:


> I put him in the bumbo but he can topple it if he arches his back, and cos he's so big when I lift him out the bumbo is stuck to his butt :rofl:
> 
> x x x

:rofl: thats hilarious

OKay well done Lisa :thumbup: Congrats on your gorgeous little boy. OMG we all underestimated, thats a good size baby they were right :thumbup: and 22 inches, he is a tall boy too. I cant imagine having a 10 pounder without an epi or any baby for that matter :winkwink: SOrry about your tare, I hope you heal soon...ouch that has to hurt. HOpe the little one is out of the NICU soon, omg you must just want to take him home

COngrats again Chell, look forward to seeing more pics, I am hoping for a 7 lber myself. I hope Connor's reflex gets better soon, that must be hard to see. I agree with Lisa, have him next to a sunny window as much of the day if possible, you would be surprised how much it helps, part of my portfolio I sell is phototherapy equipment

Jess, sorry you are filling ill, get better soon :hugs:

Casey- congrats on the new IPOD! :thumbup: we are a Mac family, I am embarassed almost to say how many apple products we have lol

I thought 2 nights ago was my worst sleep ever, nope it was last night, I really hope this insomnia doesnt continue until I give birth, I am going to be crazy bitchy if thats the case :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

oh I didnt mean to put the dancing icon at the end of my no sleep post I meant to put this one :dohh: thats how tired I am lol


----------



## kcw81

haha cat ! yah lou was like that too with no sleep before the birth and now she gets absolutely no sleep! shit! what can you do though? are you exercising at all? a little workout might wear you out enough to pass out tonight.


----------



## SBB

Cat we are total apple fans too, we have 2 iphone 4s, 3 older iPhones, iPad, 3 iMacs, 2 MacBooks and god knows how many iPods!!! :rofl: :rofl: 

Spry you got no sleep again that sucks :( 

Casey have you hooked the iPod up to the computer? 

Sometimes you need to put a $ sign before the password - try that! Are you going to settings, wifi, then password? 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

afternoon ladies, 

Chell i hope little man gets better soon. reflux sucks :hugs:

Shae isnt well :cry: His teething is really playing him up now. He has a temp, is grumpy, isnt napping well and just doesnt settle. He doesnt know what to do with himself. :cry: He is napping now, for how long i dont know, so im eating a big bag of cool original doritos. :blush: and we are having take away tonight for tea as frankly i cant be arsed to cook :haha:

As for the rolling over topic, Shae doesnt. He is wayyyyy to lazy :dohh: He has done it on the odd occasion. He is a pro at sitting up. he pushed himself onto his tummy to try and crawl but rolling over, he just cant be arsed :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lol at all our fat babies! 

Pearls done front to back rolling for a while now but isnt interested at ALL in entertaining the idea of back to front rolling.,................much to Pauls annoyance! 

Shes strong enough for the bumbo now but throws major paddys with it cos she wants to pick it up and eat it....the appetising green colour it is! When she cant (cos her arese is in it weighing it down) she screams blue murder!!!!

She just woke herself up from her afternoon 2hrs sleep screaming the entire house down. Not sure why, bad dream maybe but now she is laughing at rib tickling!


----------



## kcw81

its so funny when they cry and cry like the world is ending and then you do something to make them laugh and they totally forgot what they were so concerned about! 

suz I tried our password like you said, and tried it witha dollar sign too. poop!


----------



## Onelildream

Well, I love that we're all going through the same thing, and we can share our experiences! Hubs was a doll and took Connor for a few hours so i could get some uninterrupted sleep. It was much needed! I feel so much better. Kids are loving him. 

Lisa/ Cat- been pretty rainy and cloudy... But hopefully the sun will start shining soon. Dr said he will def need the lights tho... It's obvious as he keeps turning more yellow. He's so friggin cute tho! And so tiny!!!

Lisa- did they do another x ray yet? Do you have a name yet?? ;)

Lou- I love that tummy time is so obsolete after they start rolling over! Next he'll be rolling from one side of the room to the next!!

Ladies, hubs has been straight hilarious! When someone calls and asks how we are he talks about how exhausted he is, lol! And when they ask of labor he says how tired he was etc and how long, etc. Soooo funny. I put away all the bags and stuff yesterday and someone came over; apologized for being late bringing us dinner and he says it's ok WE just got finished Putting All of our stuff away. :rofl: he didn't touch any of it. Sometimes men are clueless! I just had a baby and he's in relax mode. Haha. Gotta love him though.


----------



## babyloulou

Cat- i had exactly the same insomnia! It's infuriating! :growlmad: I wish I could tell you something that helps but I never found anything :dohh: 

Casey- what's happening when you put the password in? X


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- bless your OH! :rofl: It must be hard work for them watching the labour! :rofl:

Laura- have you got an amber anklet for Shae? Ben's came today and I've got to say it seems a bit of a hit already!! He's chewing his fist loads less today :thumbup:


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Chell- bless your OH! :rofl: It must be hard work for them watching the labour! :rofl:
> :

well said thats hilarious Lou! :rofl: men, seriously they are clueless...

Okay my goal of my next post is not to use any icons at all, seriously i think I have a mini ADD obsession with them, I had a look at my posts and I was like okay nerd...ha ha

Thanks for the advice Casey, I actually did Prenatal yoga yesterday and walked a ton and cleaned my house, so definitely active... not sure, I think I am stuck with this...agghh
Kitten is finally resting which is good, she needs it more than me

Have we heard from Cranberry? wasnt she suppose to have her scan early this week?


----------



## SBB

Haha chell your DH is a cheeky one! That is pretty funny! 

Does anyone else's baby sleep with their eyes open?! Sammuel is sleeping with one eye half open. He does it a lot.... Weird! 

Casey that's so weird. I can't see why it wouldnt work. Are you doing capitals etc? Sorry don't know what else to suggest... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell, your OH cracks me up! Bless him! :rofl:

Lili is showing no interest in or sign of doing any kind of rolling!! :rofl: she is stealthily on the move though... I'll put her down and then when I come back to her she's in a completely different place!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, Lil has one eye open a lot of the time when she's asleep... She also rolls her eyes in to the back of her head with her eyes half open... Looks like she's possessed!! :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- Connor does the one eye open thing! It's a bit strange... Just wait until he's older tho; we always catch my 4 yr old with her eyes open but totally passed out! Freaky!

Ok, wow. 10am. I'm going to shower. Gotta get back on this routine thing... Pfft.


----------



## SBB

Cat she posted and her scan was all good :)
X x x


----------



## SBB

Jeez chell routine already?! You're a pro mummy! 

I'm glad the other babies do the eye thing... Sammuel rolls his back too and yep it's freaky!! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Shae does the eye open thing to, He gets it off Phil. :dohh:

Whats and amber anklet Lou? I havent heard of one? He is so restless. Im sitting here in tears cause i just dont know what to do with him. He dont want cuddles or anything. I have put him back down for another nap. :cry:

My sciatica has come back with this pregnancy. Its a lot worse this time round. Its horrible. I feel like i have been kicked in the foof, my bum hurts and the top of my leg and groin feel like its cramping constantly :cry:


----------



## SBB

Www.amberpumpkin.com enter ap10 for 10% discount. 

Amber necklace or anklet is meant to help with teething.. If you get necklace I'd go for magnetic as he screw up one is a bit faffy to get done up I think... 

:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yep Ben does the weird eye things too :rofl:

Ben has found his voice the last day or so and has started "talking" loads and shouting at everything! :rofl: He watched Baby TV for the very first time earlier and didn't seem to know whether to laugh, cry or shout at it :rofl: Here's a video...


----------



## babyloulou

Damn the video won't work :dohh:

Laura- as well as an Amber thingy get some natural teething powders from Boots xx


----------



## SBB

Sorry you're in pain Laura :( can you go and see a physio? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou I wanna see the video :( 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

ill look into those amber braclets, thanks girls. :thumbup:
No suz, physio wont do anything. Its just where the baby is lying on my sciatic nerve. :dohh: Its not everyday it happens but when it does, like today, its so painful. I cant walk far or for long. :(


----------



## SBB

Oh I see... :( 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Laura, I have an amber necklace for Jackson and I think it works pretty well. I hope you feel better soon!

Suz, Jackson's butt gets stuck in the bumbo too...I find that he doesn't like the Bumbo much anymore...he always arches his back and tries to get out...scares me OH half to death because I'm afraid he'll hurt himself. Last night, we put Jackson in his tub sitting up (he would lay back before) with some new bath toys...he loved it...it's so hard to wash his hair now though!! The water gets in his eyes and he has a fit.

Jess, I watched the video of Lili in the door hangy things...she's so cute!! Jackson's eyes roll back and forth when he gets tired and closes his eyes...I think it's funny.

Chell, I guess with 3 LOs you must have a routine to save your sanity right?


----------



## SBB

Marg I can't wait til sammuel can sit up in the bath! He HATES the bath unless I'm in too. He's starting to like it and not cry, but in with me. I am going to try him on his own again soon and see if he likes it better. But when he can sit up will be much better I think! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh the bath is one of the only things Ben DOES like! :lol:

I'm trying to upload the video to Youtube now Suz x


----------



## SBB

I want another baby :haha: just looked at lisas pic again just after she's given birth to him.... 
I am remembering birth VERY VERY differently to how it actually was :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Yes u def need a routine with 3 LOs or else I'd never get out of the house before noon! Lol.

Omgosh I just asked hubs to get off the couch and get ready so we could go out bc I'm not staying in the house all say or all couped up... Told him let's go on a bikeride or something and I think he crapped his pants! :rofl: you'd think he went through labor, ladies! It's so friggin hilarious!!! I am ready to do something... Who's coming with me?!


----------



## SBB

Chell you are one crazy lady... I could barely move for a week after birth! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god Suz- I remember it exactly as it was :-(

Here's Ben's baby tv video...

https://youtu.be/Zz2VwAC21go


----------



## SBB

Lou I love it - is he excited? Scared? Amused? Bit of everything :rofl: very cute! 

I have somehow blocked out all the bad bits, don't know how! And I'm totally convinced the second one will slide out :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Frickin hell Lou! Bens legs as big as mine lmao! 

Pearl just screeched in response to the noises he was making in the video.........So cute!

Chell, a bike ride is maybe a LITTLE adventurous! I was walking fine an hour after having Pearl but a bike ride??? No! Hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Length or fatness Ellen? :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Both!:haha::haha:


----------



## SBB

His feet are HUGE too! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm gonna tell my poor boy that all his nasty BnB Aunties are calling him a fat-legged-clown-feet!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey, nothing mean about it Lou. He is lush and chunky as anything and we aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall love him!

And besides Ive a cracking pair of legs on me hahahaha x


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone, doing good here. A little sore though. It's so hard not to have our baby in our room with us. He's doing so good... He hasn't needed ANY treatment, just there to make sure his lungs clear up. Still waiting to find out if he can come to our room... Once they start that process they will take him off the IV and let him actually eat some of my milk. If his glucose levels look good after eating then we get to bring him over to our room.

Laura... If you want to try acupuncture, it's honestly worth a shot. It worked like magic on my hip/sciatica pain at the end of my pregnancy. I didn't even believe it would help much but it saved me since I couldn't lie down without agonizing pain.

Hard to post pics on BnB from my phone so I'm putting them on facebook for now


----------



## babyloulou

Glad he's ok Lisa. I found it so much easier once they moved us into a room together after he came out of the incubator and we could start bonding properly :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lisa so glad he's ok, must be so hard not being with him, hopefully it will be soon! 
Did you get stitches. I will steal your FB photos and post them here if that's ok? 

Hahaha Lou we aren't being mean - he's gorgeous! And you know what they say about big feet :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Here's Lisas gorgeous bub with no name :) for those not on FB 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/224201_1816188283226_1195665856_31685164_6571797_s.jpg

Hope that's ok Lisa! 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

Thanks Suz! :) can't get stupid photobucket to work on my phone! Felt bad for not getting a pic out to you guys!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell, bike ride!!!!! I couldn't sit down for a month after I gave birth let alone contemplate a bike ride!! You are like super mum!! :rofl:

Lisa, so glad your LO isn't needing any treatment. Hope he's in your room with you soon. :hugs:

I have an Amber anklet and necklace for Lili... They seem to have helped a little bit... She just looks like she's sucking on a boiled sweet the whole time!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Hahaha Lou we aren't being mean - he's gorgeous! And you know what they say about big feet :rofl: x

Yep... big shoes! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I love that video! He is so cute!!!! I'd love to put him next to Lili just for a laugh! They could shout at each other! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Does she suck the necklace Jess? I didn't think they were supposed to? :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Exactly lou! Does Ben like his jumperoo? Sammuel is squealing away in his.. By farour best baby purchase! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think he's still just a tad too little Suz. He seems to struggle sitting up in it for too long! This is what he thinks of it....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/May%202011/5407e7c7.jpg


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I don't think he likes it!!! He will soon once he gets the hang of it... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Just to show that he is sometimes happy and that he likes at least something- here he is with his beloved Mallory Monkey....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/April%202011/048.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/April%202011/0f0336a3.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/April%202011/cc965320.jpg

He just LOVES her!! :rofl: 


X


----------



## SBB

Ah bless him! Monkey love :cloud9:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

You know sometimes I look at the sheer size of my baby's head (above the 98% percentile) when I post photos and realise why my birth went the way it did! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

^^ LoL!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I watched that video Lou, and he is so cute! I could eat him up!

Lisa, glad you're doing well! I hope you and baby boy are reunited soon!


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, he's so cute!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw lou hes lovely the vid is brill hun awwww xx xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

No she doesn't suck the necklace, she sucks her and looks like she's sucking on a sweet! As opposed to screaming her head off and demanding bonjela!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess..........do NOT go onto pumpkin patch website!:dohh: I just did and have bought WAY too many gorgeous baby girl clothes!:haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Off I go Ellen...... :blush:


----------



## lisaf

Baby has to stay in the NICU another night...maybe more. I'm not dealing well with that news. The doctors are wonderful and very patiently explained it all so I understand why he has to stay (mostly to monitor him because the issue he has is a risk that something could go wrong and the consequences could be really bad so it needs to be watched so that he gets the help he needs quickly if he struggles.) we are waiting for his Edward to show improvement. I have a slim hope to room in with him for a few hours before I'm discharged but I may be sent home without my baby. I will get the chance to breast feed tonight if his glucose levels are good after taking my expressed colostrum. 

I'm just sitting here in my room sobbing. :( :cry:
I'm happy he is doing so well but just broken-hearted that he can't be with me like all the other babies I hear on the maternity ward. 

I got really mad at DH for spending over an hour with his mom in the NICU... (in his defense I told him I would take a nap). I know my MIL loves our baby but if she is in there with DH, I'm not allowed in (ward rules limit to 2 people per baby at a time). I just feel like his family should back off and not hog my child.


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou dont do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Theres too much nice stuff honestly!

Ive now become addicted to head scarves and booties ffs!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant afford this girl anymore! I havent even got to manchester for shopping yet and almost all my cash has gone! Hehehe x


----------



## cranberry987

Just watched that youtube clip - he could be a teenager lounging there like that! Just substitute the snowmen for MTV and the babbling for grunts and youre there.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Lisa honey............that must be super super hard, MIL being in there and you not. I hope you get some time rooming with him before u have to go home. More so I hope he gets better super quick and can be home soon. Big hugs xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Awww Lisa :hugs: I've been there and know exactly how you feel :hugs: My IL's visited every day for an hour- it killed me but I just had to keep remembering to be grateful Ben and us were so loved that people wanted to keep coming. I know how hard it is seeing them in there when everyone else has their babies with them but look at Ben now- it's nearly forgotten and he's fine- just like your little man will be :hugs: Stay strong :hugs: xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

cranberry987 said:


> Just watched that youtube clip - he could be a teenager lounging there like that! Just substitute the snowmen for MTV and the babbling for grunts and youre there.

Ha ha- I've just had a flash of imagining that!! :shock:


----------



## SBB

Aw lisa :hugs: can't you stay in hospital too? Do they make you go home? I feel awful for you :( wish you could be with him... Hope that he can come home with you really soon... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I can visit anytime but for a half hour 2x a day when there is a shift change. But it's an open ward... It feels like I'm visiting, not getting to parent him, you know?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Lisa, I'm sorry hon... Must be so tough. Big :hugs:

Ellen, curse you!! Gonna have to go and check it out now!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

It's so, so hard Lisa- I wouldn't wish it on anyone :-( It's horrible going through labour and then being separated from your baby :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Shit Lisa! I am so sorry u can't be with your baby! I just read the news sorry I am late, how Are you feeling physically? I hope your baby can get better & you can all settle home 
ASAP.

Hi everyone else ! I am on my iPod right now! It's going to take time to learn how to type well but at least I can read up on your posts while busy upstairs pumping & with baby. Any good advice for making bnb easier using iPod?

Chell I hope u and the fam are doing well. I think it's funny how your dh complained about being tired!


----------



## SBB

Yay Casey how did you get it to work?! 

So I'd bookmark your favourite pages, click the little box/arrow page down the bottom of the screen and add bookmark. I have one for each of my favourite areas, natural parenting and here! I just bookmark the whole buddies section, rather than this specific page, otherwise it's always going to open on the page you bookmarked, rather than the last page of the thread (make sense?) so if you jus bookmark the buddies page, you can click on 'last page' more easily. To get to your bookmarks you press the book at the bottom.... 

Also, same bpx/arrow button, and click add to home screen. This will give you a B&B icon button on your home screen, just tap to get there! 

Mind you don't click the adverse at the bottom of the page when you come to posting... It's sooooo annoying!!!! If I write a really long post now I copy the text just in case! Press on your text anywhere til box comes up and press copy... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

God Suz, that was awfully technical for 8am!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha My heads hurting and Ive nly been up an hr hahaha!

Right, ipods going on and Pearls in her big cot so she can watch mummy work her ass off!!!


----------



## SBB

Haha I know! 

Have fun :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Ellen- enjoy your workout crazy lady! :flower:

As for us- we have Ben's swimming lesson at 12 then going straight to school. I haven't taken him in yet even though I keep promising!! So I'm going in at lunch time to see my department, then going to see my Form Group during registration, then taking him to see my main class group for the last period of the day!! Wish me luck- here's hoping he doesn't just scream at the kids!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Haha good luck lou! Hopefully he'll be worn out from swimming so he'll be an angel! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou, how cute takin him in to see the pupils!

He will scream tho hahahaha I remember EVERY single baby that a teacher brought into school bawled its eyes out with 20 odd kids scrambling to see it hahaha

Have fun swimming!

Worked out, just short, 10mins card and 5 mins crunches v crosses and sit ups. Walkies once madams woken up from her sleep!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just waiting to go the gym not doing much think i will just do 40 minutes on the bike and do light weights why i have ovulated x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies :hi:

Feeling better today thankfully!! Think I may have thrush though :( we have tiny talk this morning then over to MIL for the afternoon. OH did offer to take Lili on his own so I could have some sleep... But I won't sleep... I'll just want to clean and tidy!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Do it for the break Jess!! X


----------



## SBB

Even if you don't sleep it's nice to get some alone time! 

Thrush :( 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Suz!!! :-( Have you suffered from it before? X


----------



## SBB

Not me - Jess said she might have it! 

But yeh I have and it's horrid! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Bloody horrid i might add!!!!!!!!!!! Thank god for caneston!!!

Awwwww my lovely h&m, la redoute, mothercare lady just dropped off a package i'd ordered and had a`pressie for Pearl!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A lovely soft, cuddly teddy bear!


----------



## babyloulou

Oops didn't see Jess' post about it! Sorry you have thrush Jess :-( 

Right off swimming and socialising :wave:


----------



## kcw81

Hi! Sitting here pumping early before j wakes. I start at 5 & he gets up @ 545 - 6! We are early birds. Suz thank u so much for the tips! I suck at typing ibet u guys are amazing to watch at it! Yah I have already seen some annoying adverts by accident ! 

Good job Ellen onthe workout, short is better than nothing!

Let us know how your visit goes today Lou! I am sure Ben. Will be the ideal angel as always for everyone haha! 

Jess hope it ain't thrush - that sucks bad i hear. 

Do u type on this sideways? My neck hurts from bending over to scrutinize the screen!


----------



## SBB

on my phone I always have it upright... because the first ones didn't have sideways typing so I got used to upright now I never think to turn it. 

On the ipad always on its side! 

Wow you are a real early bird! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Yah I know I never used to be though! It's way easier for me to type sideways using my index finger but i know index to master the one hand hold and use my thumb! 

What parenting forums do u like? Have u learned lots of good tips over there? I haven't ventured anywhere but here for a while. So j finally had 6 feedings yesterday, down from a consistent 7. I hope this continues cuz they are supposed to reduce the frequency and take more in each time eventually hoping for Four a day with the solids. It just takes a lot of time u know? The feeding and burping and for us I have to keep him non- jostled for like 20 mins At least to reduce the barf. You know he barfed less yest with more spaced out feedings too... makes me happy to not see him vomit 24-7!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I do the one handed thumb typing hold!! 

I just go in the natural parenting forum, it's all chat about cloth nappies, baby wearing, co-sleeping and other 'natural' parenting... 

I never really go into baby club, or the breast feeding areas. In fact I only come to chat to you guys or NP really and that's it! Still takes a lot of time though :haha: 

Sammuel is super sleepy today. Don't know why, he's on his 2nd nap... 

That's good Jimmy is barfing less. It's always hit and miss with Sammuel, sometimes no puke (rarely) sometimes LOADS! 

When will you try him on solids? 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

@ 6 months I think, doc said to do it then. Gonna just do the little bit of rice cereal at feedings and see how he likes it. It is gonna be fun but 1 mire thing to prepare / cleanup! When r u?


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls!

Lisa, I'm so sorry you have to go through that...not being able to be with your little man! I completely understand why you would feel that way...you don't want anyone else cuddling your LO when you can't!! I hope today is a better day and he'll be home in your arms soon!

Casey, Suz, we started Jackson with rice cereal at 2 months in his night bottle. Then we started solids at 4.5 months...he's been doing 4 bottles a day for a while...probably since he was about 3 months old. He's up to like 6.5 ounces and around 7-8 ounces in his night bottle.

I don't check other forums either very much...just this one and some of the girls I stalk.


----------



## SBB

Wow 2 months - I didnt realise it was that early... 

Thing is it'd be hard for me to give him rice or whatever as he doesn't have a bottle... I cut a piece of banana up yesterday he picked it up but didn't eat it. He's started grabbing food as we eat it so I'm sure it won't be long... we'll try BLW I think...

4 bottles a day is great - sammuel has that many feeds in a night!!

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey Marg! Wow no wonder jax grew so fast! U started him onsolids early! I am in no hurry to start it, it will be soon enuff!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Clutch has just gone whilst I was on my way to pick up OH... :( sat waiting for the AA... They said they would be an hour and a half... Even though I have a baby and should be priority!!! So dull... And could be very expensive!!


----------



## SBB

oh no jess :( they are normally really quick when it's a woman/baby so hopefully not long! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Got MIL to collect Joe and then they came and collected Lili... Sat waiting and 2 AA vans have driven past me!! :(


----------



## SBB

Nooo! That's bad :( 

Hope they hurry up! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

they dont rush do they jess x x x


----------



## kcw81

Shoot Jess! How boring. Glad u got an iPod!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah not too bad, radio 2, crochet and iPhone... Could stay here for hours!! :)


----------



## kcw81

Haha yeah hang out there all day, how fun! 

Are you guys all experiencing lower back aches? all the stooping and pickup up stuff and baby and big boobs is killin me!


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, I started him early, but his appetite was always pretty good from the beginning...would have liked to wait to start rice cereal but at my mother's insistence we did it as we were at the end of our rope with his sleeping at the time. Oh well, he's healthy now. I remember Laura mentioning baby-led weaning, but I never looked in to it...what's it all about?


----------



## TySonNMe

Yes, Casey...my lower back is sore all the time!! It seems to be worse in the morning for some reason...I could barely bend to wash my legs in the shower! I had to bring them to me LoL!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, my lower back is killing me! So are my knees!! Need to start yoga again, but when?!! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

You know what would help my back? A boob lift operation when i am done being a milk machine! Oh man I wanna save up forone so bad!


----------



## Britt11

Morning Ladies,
i am off to the pool today too with some girlfriends. Watch out for the beached whale entering the pool!! lol. I tried to find a tankini but none of them fit and it looked horrid, so bikini it is for me today :rofl:

Lisa, hope you have a better today hon and that your son comes home with you. I would actually feel the exact same way, after all its your baby you gave birth to it and you need to have access to him in the NICU at absolutely anytime you need to. You may have to set some ground rules with MIL

got to get back to work
cheers,


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO............CAsey dont get a boob job til your done baby wise! THEN go all out girl! hahaha

Jess, hope you got picked up by AA and its not too pricey x

Suz, Im going to see what Pearl does with some banana this weekend I think. She is chewing as she watched us eat and this afternoon was crying as I ate crackerbreads and lettuce and kept trying to grab it! Poor lover hahahaha

Lou, hope the afternoon went well! x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls- I'm back :hi:

Casey- I use my iPhone on the side when typing. You can zoom the screen in when reading if you're struggling- did you know that? You just put two fingers of the same hand on the screen and pull your fingers apart to "stretch" the screen x

Jess- have they picked you up yet? Hope it's not too expensive! 

Well Ben has been an angel! :thumbup: He was loads better at swimming today and was splashing! He was perfect at school too and let everyone pass him round for a cuddle. He's very tired now and asleep on my chest as I type!

As for weaning I'm waiting til the full 6 months if I can x


----------



## kcw81

Wow your babies are so friction advanced giving them big people foods! I am happy to keep things as is for now, just simple breast milk. 

Cat you are funny, I felt like a whale when I went to Hawaii in 3 rd tri but I wore a bikini anyway and it was kinda fun to show off my bare belly to the world.


----------



## kcw81

Lou good job Benny! Glad it went well xxoo.


----------



## lisaf

Having a rough night... Slept for 40 mins last night due to stress from a crappy NICU nurse... Long story but kind of falling apart here. Waiting to hear from the doctor about his latest exray


----------



## SBB

Yay go Ben!! See - in front of others they're angels - makes everyone think it's dead easy! 

Lisa / Chell how are you new mummies today? 

PMSL that Lisas baby weighs more than Lili already :rofl: love little micro baby!! 

I think we'll end up waiting til 6 months too. Ellen let me know how Pearl goes... 

Marg BLW is where you never give your baby puree or baby rice etc, go straight to finger foods basically. And you wait til they're ready to reach out and take it. One advantage for me is less making stuff and less stuff to wash up! It _can_ also prevent them being too fussy. 

Man I am about to spam you all with a s**t load of photos I just took!!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh no Lisa I'm sorry :hugs: I want everything to be good for you - it's hard enough anyway! :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Told you: 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02438.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02433.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02431.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02427.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02398.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02405.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02401.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02386.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02370.jpg

The last one is Granny, not me! In case you can't tell the difference! 

X X X


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry Lisa :hugs: I barely slept in the hospital either- it's so tough. Hope you're ok :hugs: 

I think I'm going to do a bit of a combination of BLW and traditional weaning but mainly BLW- but after looking into it and researching it I don't want him having any food before 26 weeks (6 months) if I can help it x


----------



## babyloulou

Lovely photos Suz!! I sometimes think it's Ben on the odd photo - I think they look a tiny bit similar in some photos- must be the eyes!!! :haha: I love that romper suit- where's that from? Are those Baby Legs leggings he's wearing? X


----------



## kcw81

Holy shit imlove that hoodie and the leg warmers! He would hate u for making him wear those tho if he was a little wiser! Ha ha. Suz I am intrigued by this blw idea- does it really work? Why didn't my doc say to do that? It sounds easier! I am all for ease. 

Lisa i am sorry it is rough. I hope the xray is good news. Xxoo


----------



## babyloulou

There's a weaning section in the parenting forums with loads of advice about BLW Casey- worth a look if you want to do it xx


----------



## SBB

the hoodie thing is the little white company but i got it when i was preggers! its 9-12 months :rofl: and yes they are babylegs, but not leggings, just leg warmers - I know he'd hate me if he was bigger!! the babylegs are great for protecting their knees when they crawl though. 
Danny just came in and hasn't batted an eyelid at what he's wearing!!! 

Lots of people do BLW casey - i think it prob takes them longer to eat a proper amount though as it's more learning I guess... My friend had real problems getting her baby to eat lumps after giving her purees... but of course plenty of babies don't have that issue. 

x x x


----------



## SBB

buy one get one free https://www.fill-your-pants.com/organic-baby-clothes/babylegs-leg-warmers.html althugh i think they are too expensive in the first place! can find them cheaper i'm sure... 


x xx


----------



## SBB

oh and yes lou i've thought that before about them looking alike! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

There's a saying that doctors use that's "food til one is just for fun"- so in other words as long as theyre still taking their milk you don't really had to worry about how much solid food they actually consume before 12 months. BLW plays on this and basically says just let them practice and play with food until they start eating properly x

Suz- I've got tights, leggings and everything for Ben :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Suz- thanks for the picture spamming :). It was just the kind of happy thing I needed right now :hugs: he is SUCH a cutie pie!!!


----------



## SBB

Aw I'm glad I cheered you up! Can't wait to see more pics of your chunky monkey! 

How's the pumping going? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Part of the drama of last night is that I was stopping pumping in order to bf ... Which is working better and better with each try . I'm getting anxious about his report/status today... I don't know hoe I will handle it if they want to keep him longer


----------



## SBB

When will you find out? Did you go home last night or stay at the hospital? X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

AA picked me up... took me to the garage at the bottom of our road who is too busy to deal with us, so had the car towed to outside our flat. The guy at the garage said it would be between £500-600 to fix... not worth it really. We were going to sell it and buy a new car this year anyway, so guess we'll have to do that sooner. :( Sitting here hand expressing cos the pump was in Lili's bag!!! Ouch!!

:rofl: Suz, love the leg warmers!! If he's gay when he grows up he may thank you, if mot then he will burn those photos!! :haha:

:hugs: Lisa, sorry things are so tough for you. Hope he's doing better. It does make me smile that he is bigger than bonsai Lil! :flower:


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- glad you can see it too! :rofl: They reminded me of these photos of Ben.....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/April%202011/202.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/203.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/193.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/195.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, such gorgeous boys!! there is a baby at Tinytalk and I'm sorry to say it, but she is the ugliest baby I've ever seen! :rofl: Do you think parents know when they have an ugly baby?!


----------



## SBB

Yes lou it's definitely the eyes I think... And your video the other day was REALLY like Sammuel! 

Jess what a nightmare :( hopefully you can still get a decent amount for it! What car is it? 
Ouch on the full boobs! 

X x.


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Jess you meanie!!! I totally say things like that all the time :rofl: 

No they don't know, someone I know has an ugly, and she constantly posts pics of him exclaiming how gorgeous he is!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's a VW Passat T reg estate... Could possibly have got £1000 for it if in full working order!! Might ebay it for scrap..


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, Joe thought the photo of Sammuel on the card you sent me was Lili! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> :rofl: Jess you meanie!!! I totally say things like that all the time :rofl:
> 
> No they don't know, someone I know has an ugly, and she constantly posts pics of him exclaiming how gorgeous he is!!
> 
> X x x

OMG does Lili look more like yoda than I think?!! Are people just being polite?!! Do i have Mummy goggles on? :haha: :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Agh sorry about the car Jess :-( Money pits cars are!! :-( 

Lisa- the problem I found is that a certain doctor or nurse would tell me one thing- then next shift change it would all change again!!!! I kept getting told he might be able to move into a room with me then the next doctor would change his mind :dohh:


----------



## SBB

No lili is precious!! She couldn't be any cuter I don't think!! 

:rofl: why would I send you a thank you card with a pic of your own baby on it?!?! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No don't worry Jess- Lili is absolutely divine!!! :flower: There's definitely no ugly babies in here!!! X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hand expressed for 45 minutes... 5oz to show for it...


----------



## kcw81

Wow Jess you milk machine! Only 5 mins & u got that.

Lisa I am reAlly glad u are pumping and bfing is going ok so far ! Those are positives for sure. Keep that milk coming & u will reap the rewArds of a greAt milk supply. Xxoo


----------



## kcw81

O woops 45 mins Jess , sorry missed that!


----------



## Britt11

omg all VERY cute babies on here :hugs:
seriously those leggings and hoodies are adorable Suz and yes Ben and Sammuel do look alike in some pics, its those big beautiful blue eyes.

If my baby isnt totally attractive, you guys better not say anything because she will be the most beautiful thing in the world to me :hugs: I am getting soo excited.

Casey, a few of my gf's have had boob jobs in between babies and they are totally fine, it doesnt interfere with BF'ng. But yeah if possible its probably ideal to wait until you are totally done for shape ect...but either way you would be good

:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

oh cool thats funny cat that you have friends that did it! you must run in some hi society circles! haha. yeah I wish I could get rid of a few wrinkles too but I Will take the perky boobs if DH will go for it!


----------



## SBB

Cat Kitten will be beautiful I'm sure! (But if not we'll lie :rofl:)

I'd never have a boob job - would be way too scared!! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

here is jimmy in his jumperoo yesterday - basically looks like everyone else's first couple videos of theirs in a jumperoo! I am so unoriginal, when I posted this I noticed another video on youtube called jimmy in his jumperoo and it was another lady and her baby boy doing EXACTLY the same thing as me and saying the same cheezy shiz! haha so funny how millions of people are doing the exact same stuff we are.

https://youtu.be/iU2fBAfdIcg


----------



## cranberry987

I dont think Id have a boob job as Im not that bothered about em, but would DEF have my eyes done, maybe just eyelids, hmm. Itll never happen anyway, we're perma-skint.


----------



## kcw81

My boobs are becoming long like a sock hanging w a ball in the toe! Sick! And it's only gonna get worse! I mean you know when you are on hands and knees and look down at your hanging tatas? Omg don't do it is My advice. Tmi 
Y


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: :rofl: Casey I've just nearly wet myself reading that!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Casey you are hilarious! :rofl:

Lou, is Ben going to be veggie? Have you looked in to veggie food for babies? Lil is going to be mainly veggie as we don't have meat in the house!


----------



## babyloulou

No Jess I'm not going to make him veggie. Ste is really adamant about it (and he very rarely ever argues with me!!) and I didn't mind either way to be honest. I would like him to be veggie but I'll leave it up to him when he's older- to be honest I don't think I eat enough healthy veggie food or enough protein to make him be one! I eat crap a lot of the time! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, so do we!! But cos we don't have meat or fish in the house I guess I'm going to have to research in to balanced veggie diets for babies... Don't want to stunt her growth anymore!!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey you crack me up girl! x


----------



## kcw81

Jess I am a veg but I am fine w meat for the baby cuz dh can make it! But if we both were veg I think I might still try to give him some cuz I I feel like they might need it! I don't know!


----------



## SBB

Casey love the video! Do his feet touch the ground?! If not stick a cushion under him... That's what we did for sammuel... 
Lol about the ta tas!! 

Sammuel will be veggie. He can choose later. If he chooses meat that's fine. 
If I fed him meat and he chose to be vegi I'd feel bad that I'd taken being a lifelong veggie away from him! 
I'll make sure he gets enough protein and all the omega oils etc etc, I eat lots of all that stuff... 
Plus we almost never have meat in the house anyway... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, we're a meat free house, but I'm a meat eater. Joe is a life long veggie, but I don't want to be demonised for eating meat, so Lili will be fed meat and fish if we're out and about... Or will have the choice at least! She can't be 3/16 Chinese and not try aromatic duck!!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

3/16 :rofl: 

I won't tell sammuel meat is bad or anything (even though it's clearly evil :rofl:) as long as he knows that the cow at the end of the garden is what's on his plate then if he still wants it I don't mind. But it will only be when Danny has it or we're out...

X x x


----------



## kcw81

oh man thats funny, no way is sammuel gonna wanna eat the poor cute moo moo cow! well this is weird but my DH hunts elk and eats it. so opposite of me who never eats any meat or fish. so I am sure that DH will take J hunting and they will do their manly beastly guys stuff together and eat bloody meats and I will just stand back and be glad they can bond and I don't have to prepare it.


----------



## Peach Blossom

We used to visit my gran on her farm and she'd take us up to meet the lambs... They'd have funny names like mint sauce!! The next time we'd visit we'd be eating roast lamb and she'd say "this is mint sauce"!! :rofl: At least we knew it had had a good life!! 

Just watched 16 and pregnant... Throughly depressed now!! Not good pre bedtime viewing!! :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

It's funny now that we had our lo's I can't stand that show or born every minute! Think I was watching before to get a hint about what it's like, now o don't need it plus they are overdramatized. P


----------



## kcw81

Jess that's so Frick in funny mint sauce! Your childhood sounds fun.


----------



## kcw81

How do u refresh the last page in our group w/out scrolling to the top? Is there a quick button?


----------



## babyloulou

You don't have to scroll to the top Casey- just click the grey (gray to you Americans :lol: ) bar at the top of the screen- the one with the time on. This makes the page jump back to the top and then you can press the refresh icon next to the web address bar xx


----------



## Onelildream

Quick HI! Doing fine...milk came in...yay. OUCH! boobs are like friggin hard cantalopes. Hubs likes...looky but don't touchy....

Lisa- sorry about the NICU...I hear ya on the torture it is to have them in there...my 1st two were too...sucked.

Sorry, time looks to be escaping me now with 3 kids. lol. we'll see if I can ever catch up with you ladies! I might just have to keep in touch via FB...love ya. I'll try to find time to post pics soon...Connor might be getting the bili lights tomorrow. He's a friggin cutie, but doesn't let me sleep much! I think he's just like Ben, Lou...oh no! look out!


----------



## kcw81

Jaundice babies r cool chell! Good to hear from ya, give Connor a cuddle from us!


----------



## Britt11

SBB said:


> Cat Kitten will be beautiful I'm sure! (But if not we'll lie :rofl:)
> 
> I'd never have a boob job - would be way too scared!!
> 
> x x x

ha ha Suz yes please do lie if not!! :rofl:

I was a perky size C pre pregnancy (loved them tbh ha ha) but we will see what happens after breast feeding, if I need some reshaping I would totally do it

Casey- omg what a cutie, what a gorgeous happy little boy. Yeah looks like his little feeties arent reaching the ground quite yet :hugs:

Cranberry- how was your scan???? I must have missed the post

well Kitten is going nuts as I am writing this lol, what is she doing?
had a good doctor's apt, measuring 32cm and baby is doing good (head down for now once again)
I met some friends swimming today, was fun, this little girl was like "look at her big tummy grandma" :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Cute kid cat! Glad the docs appt went well. Yeah Jims too short I need to put something Down next time so he ain't just hangin'!


----------



## cranberry987

britt, scan was good, dates were exactly the same as my last scan at 5+4, saw a little heartbeat and everything so relieved about that. Going to go ahead and paint bedroom, buy pram etc now. Also theres pretty much definately only one in there, was CONVINCED I would have clomid twins. no one on here has them tho, so maybe there not so common as we think.

Had a rly long appt with OB and Diabetic specialist, theyve basically said Im not diabetic, but they going to treat me as if I have GD, then do a GTT when baby is 6w old, then I can stop this nonsense if Im all clear. They also told me that whatever happens ill need to be induced at/before 40w. Even if my blood sugar, pressure, size everything else is perfectly fine. Tried to scare me with threat of stillbirth. Ive done some tentative research and its bullshit tbh. 

Going to see how it all goes as things might go mental when Im further along and Blood sugar might skyrocket, but for now all going fine. 

One good thing about being under their service is that I get loads more scans! i get a 12w NT which others in my PCT dont get, and the usual 20w, then a 22w one to check for heart abnormalities. So I reckon if they cant sex the bubs at 20w then they can have another go at 22.

Is v odd thinking that I have a heartbeat inside me oO


----------



## cranberry987

Oh AND! Omg, client yday was the RUDEST person ever.

Ive never ever met him, he greets me with, youve got a big belly when did you give birth. I said not yet, which he didnt pick up on as his head was so far up his ass. Im naturally padded already but been quite bloated for a month now. He just thought I was fat and he would comment on it.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning girls! :hi: 

Helen, at least you get to see bubs lots!! I had a scan every 4-6 weeks and then every 2 weeks towards the end. 

It's my Dads 60th birthday party tomorrow night... The theme is Rocky Horror picture show!! No word of a lie, he will be in fishnets, stilettos and a basque!! :rofl: think I may go as Janet... Need to go and find an outfit in the charity shops!


----------



## cranberry987

oh god, those images you wont be able to erase from your mind no matter what. and i bet youre not drinking so you'll have to do it sober!!


----------



## SBB

Hah Jess that's hilarious - of course we'll need photos!! 

Helen I can't believe that guy said that! What an idiot! Yay for lots of scans though :) 

Lou I didn't know that about tapping the grey bit :blush: I hate scrolling to the top - thanks!! 

Sammuel slept terribly but we just went back to sleep for 1.5 hours til a damn delivery driver rang the bell twice and hammered on the door :( 

Oh and Helen, there is one set of clomid twins, Tonya, but she only posted in here a few days... Well we THOUGHT they were clomid twins, actually they're identical girls!! So don't think that can be down to the clomid?! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess the party sounds FAB! Hahaha I swear tho if someone turns up in Rockys tight little pants we need pictures hahahah Perhaps Joe would like to volunteer that one?!?!?!?!? Hahaha


----------



## laura6914

Hey girls. Havent read back :blush:
Hope the new arrivials are doing well.

My blood test results for downs came back yesterday and im low risk :happydance: 
1:100000 :yipee:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha I tried to pursuade Joe into the gold lamé hot pants!! :rofl: he's going as Brad at the beginning of the film though! Lili has a fab outfit... May do a trial run today and post pics!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great news Laura!! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Do you like the blanket I've just finished for out friends baby? Do you think it needs tassels? 

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/6ae4af99.jpg


----------



## laura6914

thats gorgeous hun. looks like one my nan made for Shae and he loves it. I personally wouldnt put tassles on it, looks gorgeous as it is :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Laura! Glad you said that!! Can't be arsed with tassels!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! I agree Jess, tassle free is the way to go...............And mum made Pearl one like that but in pink and purple.............Such clever girls! Not me tho hahahaha

Cool, DEFFO post some pics. Cant wait!

Right just for Casey....Lady garden time if Im going to DARE go in the pool tomorrow! x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi: 

Bad night here too- Ben is a bloody awful sleeper! :-( 

Jess- I love that blanket! I agree with the others- no tassles needed! Do you make clothes as well? X

Hi everyone else :hi:


----------



## SBB

Great news Laura!! 

Jess love it without, do they take you long to make? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I started that one on Sat and did about a half an hour to and hour a day on it. Very simple to do :) I do clothes too... Mainly hats and boots with crochet, but have done some tops for adults:
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/ffa15b2e.jpg
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/998e71fd.jpg


----------



## SBB

Wow fab! I am starting my website soon, we could discuss you making them for me to sell? If you haven't gone back to work! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Laura- great news on the Downs test honey! I thought my results were good at 1:66,000 yours are even better! :thumbup:

Jess- you're so talented! I could never make things like that!

Suz- can't wait to see your website! X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah definitely... Even if I have gone back to work I can crochet on the train in... It's an hour journey each way! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Morning ladies! 

Ellen thanks for the update on your nether hair sitch! Thank goodness u are doing something a out it, phew!

Suz I HATE delivery peopl that interrupt Jim us naps!! Especially cuz the dog barks too and it jostled the peace and quiet. Can't wIt to see your site! When is it.?

Jess nice blanket! Where do u find the time?

Laura congrats on yr downs results!

Helen glad u at least get lots of scans Hun. I don't get what is the problem? Why are they concerned?

I am pumping now, always wake up with huge ass tatas and need to empty them without the kid to tend to, that's why I gotta get up BEFORE him. Yay tho he did 6 feedings afIn yest,one every 3 hrs about and I like this, he seems like he likes it too, spitting up less.


----------



## kcw81

Please excuse all the typos I am new at this darn ipod thing.


----------



## cranberry987

does your ipod do the predictive text thing? should come up with the right word in blue. if its not the right word you tap it and it follows what you typed.

Im being fussed over because 2 yrs ago i had a blood glucose reading which was 0.1 over the limit. Since then its been well under, but theyre just being careful as I think they think Im one of those fat pregnant ppl who sits around doing nothing and eating chocolate. I do actually exercise quite a lot and eat well. theyre just being careful tho.

Morning milking sounds fun....was quite looking forward to being able to sleep on my front again when baby is born, seems not if Ill have huge knockers.


----------



## kcw81

Yah u will! Yes it gives me suggestions at times but I blow right thru everything and don't pay attention and miss stuff still- I am trying to be quick and it takes time to read back thru! Don't have the patience or the proper eyesight i think.

Oh I see about them just being safe got u, glad its just that and not something really wrong with u!


----------



## cranberry987

I might be terribly slow, but i just worked out how to post pics from iphone without syncing it. Might work on ipod too, dunno

Basically you make a flickr account, then email the photo to a specific address which is yours only. et voila - info at https://www.iphonehacks.com/2007/09/iphone-flickr.html

My account is at https://www.flickr.com/photos/helenshingler/5715954192/ I know, far too early for baby things, Im on a bit of an ebay mission atm tho. these are my purchases


----------



## Rudeollie

Holy moly theres a loooooooad of us viewing right now! Hey Megs!!!!!!! x

Jess you are so talented! You and Suz make me sick! lol!

Casey, the morning milks much easier when they're asleep isnt it? 

Helen, glad the docs are monitoring you. Better to be safe and all that x


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls!! :hi:


----------



## kcw81

Hi Marg! WHat u up to?

Helen that's cute stuff!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Marg :hi:

Ellen- I've been meaning to ask you are you still BF or do you just pump now? X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well happy friday woopp afm been shopping for food taking my son for his hair chopped then hopeful he will be sleeping his nans tonight x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Just working away! I have an interview for a new position this afternoon...hope it's a good fit! Jackson has been sleeping pretty good the past few days! :happydance: Other than that, we're still waiting for some teeth!!


----------



## kcw81

nice for him to get a visit with the nans caz!

hope you like the new position and they like you marg!


----------



## TySonNMe

Haven't it got just yet...just an interview...they make me nervous LoL


----------



## Britt11

good morning ladies,
great news on the scan Helen :thumbup: glad to hear all is progressing well, yeah! as for the GD thing, if they monitor you and your levels are low than you are in the clear. I have had such a sweet tooth with my pregnancy and thought for sure my levels would be high but they werent at all.
and that guy is a real A-Hole!! seriously I have not heard of anything ruder, wtf is his problem??!!

okay I just skimmed all the posts and had a few things i was going to comment on but now I forget....

oh except Jess- I love the idea of your theme party, omg sounds like you have a cool family!

its Friday, yeah!! have a very busy work day than I get to enjoy the weekend...yeah, but I have bridal showers ect...to go to, barf

Cheers,
:hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

urgh, i cant think of anything worse than a bridal shower, we dont rly have em here and im glad tbh. Id imagine theyd be fun if they were your own but otherwise its just an afternoon of sucking up to the mum.


----------



## laura6914

Im back girls, been baking fairy cakes. Yummy. I have made them with blue and white icing for Phil as he is a man city fan and they are playing in the final tomorrow. 

Shae has had me in tears this afternoon. It was like he was a new born again :( Such a pain in the bum. Cried for any reason he could think of. In the end i just put him in the pushchair and went for a walk. It was the only way he would behave. Im not sure if its his teeth but jeeze, i didnt think teething would be this bad. 

xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Laura, sorry Shaes giving you grief at the mo! I couldnt cope with much pregnant let alone handle a teething 6month old AND bake fairy cakes! You are super xxx

Lou, Ive only been pumping booby juice since week 10ish, I just kept gettin mastitis on the boob so had to exclusively pump to keep going.

Hi Margaret! Good luck in the interview honey xxx

And Cat, enjoy your weekend, sounds nice! Trust me , amke the most of your last few baby free weeks ok??? x

We just spent a nice hour playing on the bew. I was laid on my back weight lifting Pearl and she was giggling and drooling like mad. Shes such a funny kipper!


----------



## kcw81

Aw that's rough about shae laura - what's up his butt? Jealous already of the new baby maybe? So are you nOt working now?

Yeah Helen showers of any kind can be cheesy. I didn't have any but did still manage to make out good with second hand baby stuff from friends and money from pops for both the baby and getting married.


----------



## kcw81

How many times per day do u pump Ellen? I am at 6 or 7 and now get to take the night off for 8 hours. Do you find that pumping is a pain inthe ass? I dint mind it except for the time it takes away from being able to do more and get out more. How long will u pump?


----------



## laura6914

Thanks girls. 
Ellen, i just put him in his high chair and let him sit there watching me bake. He doesnt go in th kitche often so think he was hapy for about 15 minutes just being nosey. lol. 
Bless pearl, its lovely when they are in those moods isnt it. 

casey, i think its just his teeth but its horrible. He is soooo moody which is unlike him and getting him down for a nap has been an awful battle :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Laura, I think it must have something to do with it being Friday the 13th!!! Lili has been clingy and whingey and crying all day... Most frustrating!!! Sorry you've had a tough day too :hugs:

Casey, I'm done to 4 pumps a day. I get 5-6oz per pump and Lili only has 3.5oz per feed plus a formula feed at night.


----------



## SBB

Welcome to my world Laura... Getting sammuel to sleep can be a 2 hour battle... Daily!!! Try the Amber stuff. Also get a glass of icy water, hold your finger in then massage his gums. Keep putting your finger back in to keep it cold... 

We just gave sammuel a dummy and he's sucking away! He hated it before! 

Helen, love your stash! I have a load of little blur coats, randomly about 4 people bought us identical things and we never used them and now they're too small. Would you like them? I can post a pic! 

X x x


----------



## cranberry987

blue coat? well, maybe one or two would be good, I cant see us needing that many coats rly, or am I being naiive? Could pass em on to someone else after my huge monster of a baby grows out of em ( been reading about GD type stuff and wound myself up, stopping now :p)


----------



## Britt11

Britt11 said:


> good morning ladies,
> great news on the scan Helen :thumbup: glad to hear all is progressing well, yeah! as for the GD thing, if they monitor you and your levels are low than you are in the clear. I have had such a sweet tooth with my pregnancy and thought for sure my levels would be high but they werent at all.
> and that guy is a real A-Hole!! seriously I have not heard of anything ruder, wtf is his problem??!!
> 
> okay I just skimmed all the posts and had a few things i was going to comment on but now I forget....
> 
> oh except Jess- I love the idea of your theme party, omg sounds like you have a cool family!
> 
> its Friday, yeah!! have a very busy work day than I get to enjoy the weekend...yeah, but I have bridal showers ect...to go to, barf
> 
> Cheers,
> :hugs:

oh I agree, I have probably attended over 200 of them over the years and I'm not kidding. So for my baby darn right I am having a baby shower...pay back :haha: I have about 20 girls confirmed to come so far so that will be great. The shower I have to go to this w/e is a bridal shower followed by a Stagette....lol
I had another Stagette to go to in Vegas next weekend but obviously I cant attend..lol, nor would they want a 8+ month preggo woman chassing after them :rofl:

Hi Ellen, how are you doing hon? can we have some new pics of Pearl?


----------



## SBB

Youre due when I was basically so they're quite good for putting over babygrows if it's a bit chilly in the pram or car or whatever. I'll post a pic and see what you think... No pressure, and I don't want any money! I'll stick them on eBay after the summer otherwise.. 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Sounds like a big shower cAt! When is it?

Helen it's so funny how eArly you R preparing for LO! I didn't dare even believe it till mid second tri! Too afraid of mc again. But still didn't buy a thing till late third tri!


----------



## cranberry987

Yep I know! I am actually being quite restrained for me tbh. Only buying things which are real bargains. Once I paint the baby room and have space to put things it's gonna be hard not to go mad and fill it up. Going to mamas and papas outlet in Swindon tuesday. If it's a bargain then I'd be silly not to get things

I'd rather be happy then devastated than cautious is all. Now we've seen the hb the risk of mc is low so I'm chicken counting :)


----------



## babyloulou

I wouldn't eBay them Suz - not if you're still NTNP!! :winkwink:

I'm with you on the sleep thing- took us 3 hours to get Ben to sleep last night then he was awake again an hour later :-( 

Well Ste is away this weekend doing Newark show with his furniture! Not sure how I'm going to cope with Ben and both dogs all weekend! :shock:


----------



## Rudeollie

I still can find my usb thing to download some pics so we're goin to try pick one up somewhere this weekend...............My rellies in New Zealand are desperate for new pics!

Casey, Im pumping 5x's but can get away with 4 some days if I want to have a day out/break from it. It is a pain sometimes but Id rather pump than get as ill as I was getting. Luckily only 2 course of anti b's but loads of weeks were I was crying in the bath trying to de clog a duct. Wasnt worth the heartache I was feelin u know? We always said 6 months boobing max but may change our minds......


----------



## kcw81

Oh man Lou sounds challenging! Send the dogs to the dog care place!

Helen I like yr attitude. Why be negative and doubtful like I always am? It protects me but it's no fun!


----------



## SBB

:( I'd be knackered after a whole weekend on my own with sammuel! I hope Ben is good for you. 

What type of furniture does ste make? 

Why don't our boys sleep? :nope: most of the time I'm ok with it but last night I'd had enough... Was sooo tired! I know it's not his fault but sometimes I'm like 'pleeeeease just go to sleep baby'!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and lou to be honest the little jacket things aren't really my style so I won't use them for another anyway! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

We don't have dog day care Casey unfortunately!! The main problem is our terrier! He won't go to the toilet in the garden so has to be taken out every few hours throughout the day and evening!


----------



## babyloulou

I know I'm dreading it Suz! I cope with being up most the night because Ste does some of the evening drudge of getting him to sleep! Gonna hate it on my own especially with the dogs to sort out and entertain too! :-(

He doesn't make furniture just imports and sells it. It's teak garden furniture- www.tansleyteak.co.uk


----------



## SBB

That's cool lou - does he offer discounts for your bnb besties?! :haha: 

God I forgot about the dogs too! You'll need a holiday after! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Lou don't feed him water then ha ha . Seriously tho our dog can hold it like 6 or 7 hrs if need be.. Any chance of that? 

Sorry u guys about The no sleep, maybe this weekend will be better. Xxoo


----------



## babyloulou

It's not weeing that's a problem Casey- it's the other end. He was mistreated before we got him and has ruined his bowels- vet says it's like doggy IBS! He goes for sloppy poos about 5 or 6 times a day - but will only do it on walks. And when he needs to go he just screams and sings until you take him! Sometimes at bloody midnight! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- he'd definitely give you lot a discount xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Joe's going away to China for a week... :cry: don't think I'll cope!! I'm a mess after a day without him!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god Jess!! :cry:


----------



## cranberry987

Oh no. When?


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Jess.............Thats pants honey xxx


----------



## kcw81

Aww poor little terrier! Doggy ibs man that's the shits. Ha. Well after
This weekend u will deserve a reward.

Jess how sad joes leavin! So far too! Hugs


----------



## SBB

A week?! That's hideous! 

Opposite way I have to go on a 2 night hen do :cry: how will I cope? How will Danny cope? Wish I'd just said sorry I'm BFing I can't go! 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh my! Lou, that's terrible about your dog! Maybe throw a diaper on him? LoL it sounds silyl but people do it and they make doggie diapers.

Laura, that stinks that Shae is being such a butt. I hope it gets better soon!

Jess, sorry Joe's going to be away! That sucks!

Casey, I pump 4 times a day...how much do you get when you pump?

Any word on Lisa and baby boy?


----------



## cranberry987

OM Gawd, look where Im going tmw night. https://www.the-terrace-restaurant.co.uk/index.htm Doubt theres a fresh vegetable in the place ...


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I'm supposed to be going away for the night on 7th June to see Take That and stay in a hotel- not gonna be able to go though as Ben won't take a bottle! :-( 

Lisa has posted on Facebook that both her and baby went home last night x


----------



## laura6914

Well phil is home and taking over so i can have 5 minutes. He is feeding Shae and putting him to bed as we speak :thumbup:
Shae done so well with his tea tonight. He had alphabet spaghetti ate the lot, and a yogourt. :yipee:
He had some of phils ice pop which seemed to help his gummies a little.

Suz, it take 2 hours to get sammuel down for a nap :shock:

xxx


----------



## laura6914

oh great news on Lisa. Glad she got to go home with baby. Do we know the name yet? 
xx


----------



## babyloulou

Daniel Logan is the baby's name she said yesterday x

Ben took 3 hours last night Laura and then was awake every hour onwards all night- and that's just a usual night! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yep Laura 2 hours... sometimes more. usually i give up and go to bed with him at 9.30! sometimes i don't mind, the other night he was being so cute, laughing as i was tickling him and stuff. but last night it was just crying while we tried to get him off to sleep... nightmare! he just never wants to go to sleep even though he's tired!! 

Soooo glad lisa got to go home with daniel :yipee: 

oh no lou, thats rubbish you won't be able to go :( 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I'm so happy Lisa and Daniel are finally home! I hope both are doing well!


----------



## kcw81

Lou not fair about u missing that June 7 thing!! Maybe if u keep trying he will do it? Have u read up on tips for achieving bottle acceptance? I don't know anything about that we did the reverse prob where we read up on a nd even paid a lactation lady a few hundred dollars to get him to take the boob! Didn't work obviously. Can u pay someone to get him to accept? Or is it not that big a deal to u? I think the lack of sleep and him not taking a full meal ever is something worth paying someone extra to try to fix - do you? What has your doc said?

So happy for Lisa and Danny !!!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay for Lisa and the GORGEOUS Daneil Logan. Love the name xxx

I am super frickin hormonal!!!!!!! Just been looking online at Beastie Boys n Moby tickets (2 of my and Pauls ultimate gigs) and Mobys at the roundhouse June 2nd..................Shitty ticketmaster not emailing me like they should have done"!!!!!!! Now I need Paul to work his butt off so we can get down there...............Let alone have time away frm pigpog!!!! )worth it tho, its MOBY ffs.................Now all I need is Chemical bros and Im done dream ticket wise!)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Joe goes on the 29th... What with the time difference and crazy work schedule he won't get to talk to us much either...:(

Yay for Lisa and Daniel going home!! :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

No fun Jess sorry. His job sounds so exciting tho!

Lou I don't mean to be annoying w suggestions sorry. Just want the best for u!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: puss keeps putting his paw on the iPad and doing stuff!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

You don't sound annoying Casey :hugs: To be honest the docs, health visitors and breast feeding woman just told me it's all normal :shrug: Or rather they just don't care :rofl: None of it bothers me that much to be honest apart from missing my 7th June thingy- but I'll just have to go again next year xx


----------



## kcw81

Well I just think you should be able to go to that it's not fair Ben will be 4 months a d you need sleep and a tiny bit of freedom !! I still think maybe soon he will progress... Or I hope so! Hoping can't hurt.


Funny puss Jess!

P


----------



## lisaf

Argh.. so much I want to comment on, but I can't even read it all so if I dont' just skip ahead and update you girls, I won't have time! lol!

We got to take our baby home last night!!!! :happydance: He was discharged from the hospital same times as me! :) The staff there was AMAZING and so understanding and helpful (except for that one NICU nurse anyway). I ended up talking to a social worker because I kept having hysterical crying/hyperventilating sessions and I couldn't sleep at all in the hospital because I'd just start crying if I tried to lie down quietly.

His name is Daniel Logan
had first pediatrican appointment today

struggling a lot with breastfeeding... he won't latch at all and just screams when I pull him onto the nipple and acts like the nipple is poison or something :( I really really don't know what to do except keep trying, but if he doesn't latch, he won't eat... then he's not eating and my supply will suffer too.
I pumped after a hour of screaming attempts at the last session.. got 45ml :shock: :happydance: 
I'd give up and just exclusively express but I really really want to be able to just stick him on the breast... EE just seems like too much work.

The lactation consultant I saw at the hospital didn't have any luck at all either.. and she actually just gave up, told me to keep trying and went to see another patient. I'm going to reach out to another LC in the area, but obviously won't be getting any help.
I'm just guessing and trying things at this point and don't know if I'm making it better or not. :(


----------



## kcw81

Hi lisa! so glad you are home now with Daniel! How are you feeling phyiscally? Tired? Is Daniel adorable? I had the same problem, Jimmy wouldn't latch on and would scream and trying to get him to feed was so hard. It was like torturing him to push him at the boob! I am so glad you are pumping though so you can keep up your supply and feed him breast milk for at least a few weeks. you should be able to pump and bottle feed if you give up on breast not too difficult in the first couple weeks since they sleep SOO much. it gets harder as they get more awake and have to be tended to even while you need to pump. go for a LC like you said and see if she has advice but of course the mail thing is to get food in his belly! it doesn't REALLY matter what kind as long as you thrives! hugs to you hun! PM me or whatever if you have any questions on pumping.


----------



## lisaf

Hey Casey!
Yeah, I know I have to get the food in there, lol.. the pediatrician is going to make me come often until he regains his birth weight. I have another appt on Monday.
Its so hard to find time to even google for help between the sleep deprivation, feeding, trying to keep myself functioning, lol!

Physically I'm doing great.. stitches just sting a little, not a huge deal. The biggest frustration is that my feet/legs swelled up a TON after birth.. like 10x more than during pregnancy and they just won't go down! I could barely walk today and it was only my fat ankles that were barely able to bend and flex for me to walk :( 
My legs got swollen up to the knee... feels like I have tree trunks instead of legs.
I'm SO much happier to be home.. but I almost lost it on DH today... I told him his mom and sis could come over as long as it was for 5-10 minutes... he insisted on 30 minutes. I didn't fight him, but they got here 10 minutes early and stayed 10 minutes late. To top that off, they didn't help out with one thing while here or bring food or anything. 
And while they were here, Daniel started making mouthing motions so we said he needed to feed and DH told them it was time to go but when they didn't move at all, he didn't shove them out the door. I don't know if it contributed to the stressful feeding, but he was already crying by the time they left and I couldn't get him to even try and latch once... an hour of screaming and we gave him some formula.. didn't have time to pump because of our pediatrician appt.

I got so worked up over them staying so long that I was shaking at one point and literally ignored his sister. 
She fucking pissed me off with everything she was saying. when we said we wanted to limit visitors at first, she told us the baby needs to be socialized. A fucking 3 day old baby does not need to be socialized!!!! ARGH! And the stupid stuff just kept coming out of her mouth.

Apparently his sister got mad at us for not telling anyone when we were in early labor and left town (she lives 2 hours out of town but was in the area the day we were in labor). Thankfully her boyfriend (who I don't actually like, lol) told her that we were not being unreasonable for needing the time to ourselves.

she just pisses me off so much, lol... apparently I needed to vent :haha:

DH has been amazing through all of this though.. just needs to fucking listen to the doctors and nurses and me about kicking his family out.


----------



## lisaf

oh, and my only frustration with giving in and giving a bottle (expressed milk or formula) is that I'm afraid he's learning to love the easiness of the bottle and wont' ever want to work on the nipple.. and my nipples go flat pretty easy so he HAS to work on them, you know?


----------



## kcw81

Yeah Lisa man I feel your pain!! Iam sorry about the swollen stuff that has got to be uncomf. Your relatives need to get the f out of your face and give you and dh at least 2 weeks to settle , no more visitors ok? Seriously you two need to be alone to settle and try to feed and not worry about anything but taking care of new little danny. Forbid anyone else! They can wait. 

I know with the feeding you feel so stressed thar it's not working and worrying about nipple confusion and all that but try not to worry, no matter what it's going to be ok Daniel will get fed and that's seriously all that matters, nothing else is life or death pumping, bfing, formula its all good. And my spendy lc told me that it's possible to bottle feed for a couple weeks even and still end up being able to switch to bfing, so don't worry about the bottle. Did they suggest using a tube or syringe? Pain in the butt, easier to just use bottle. Keep offering him the boob though when you feel like it, and try the lying down on your side position w/ him facing you, it was the only one that ever worked for me! Good luck and keep up the good work! 

Oh yah your dh can research lc's for you:)


----------



## lisaf

I'm having a nurse/LC visit tomorrow... there's this awesome program in southern california that gives you free home visits from a nurse :)

I think that people should be allowed to buy 5 minute increments with baby by doing chores or bringing food... just need DH to agree and be strict with his family. talking to him right now and he's agreeing :) Even his teenage niece can help by walking our dog etc...

By the way girls... I did poo during pushing, lol!!! It was a very tiny poo and I felt it happen and asked if it was a poo and nobody would answer me, lol! DH admitted it but said it was so tiny.

Also.. with the NICU stuff.. DH was running late to go let the dog out.. and he pooped in his crate :( He has never done that... we feel SO bad for that :(
Last in-law rant... MIL stopped by to help with the pets while we were in the hospital... she fed the cats dog food... fed the dog the equivalent of 4 meals at a time (completely ignoring DH's instructions)... and even left the dog's food outside of his crate so he didn't actually get to eat it. Totally irritating. she owns cats too.. she's not totally ignorant about this stuff.


----------



## cranberry987

Tbh if they didn't want to leave I'd have flopped the boob out there and just started to express/feed. I'm not that shy tho and it would have driven the point home to
Them at least. 

Crappy about the pets. Some ppl just have no sense


----------



## SBB

Lisa I'm so glad you're home!!! 

MIL sounds like a total idiot and the SIL even worse!! Jeez people are so thick, seriously you've just had a baby - you need space!! 
I think buying 5 mins is a fantastic idea - seriously. They can see him for 10 mins if they wash up and bring you a meal. Perfect! 

So sorry the BF isn't working out. I agree with casey as long as he's fed it's all good. If you want to BF I'd definitely persevere with it, if it doesn't work at least you tried, you don't want to look back and wish youd tried harder/longer if you know what I mean... So just keep going and hopefully it will work, but if not give up when you are comfortable with it, not when doctors or anyone else tells you too! I know you are pretty strong willed anyway so won't let anyone boss you around! 

What about trying when he is sleepy, lying down on his side and you lie next to him, flop one out and try opening his mouth and letting him feed while asleep...? 
Sorry I don't know what else to suggest. Slightly different as sammuel took the boob easily, but when he was still Tongue tied I gave him a bottle for about 2 weeks from about a week old maybe.... And he went back to the boob ok, so Daniel might be fine to so the same if you do give him a few bottles now.

Good luck Hun! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Lisa how could she be so dumb with the pet feedings? Was she in a hurry? Are your food containers mislabeled?? Geez. Kinda funny tho but sorry poor doggy pooed his crate. That's so funny they wouldn't admit to you that you pooed! Dh knew tho! Haha well is that our first pooer? Or do the rest of us just not know for sure?

I'm pumping rt now yahoo. Really tired this am. I really wish one day I could sleep for like 20 hours . That would feel so good. Have great Saturday's everyone!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi everyone :hi:

That's so annoying about your MIL Lisa! Poor doggy and pussy cats! :-( As for the visitors I'm not the best person to ask as I was absolutely inundated with visitors for the first two weeks!!! Even the 7days he was in NICU I couldn't bring myself to say no! :dohh: I'm a sap though!! And no one ever offered to do any housework or anything for us- don't think I'd have let them anyway- hate people poking around my stuff :haha: I remember our first day home out of NICU though we had 5 sets of visitors in a row!! It was a bit ridiculous! I had no choice other than to feed in front of everyone!! :haha:

Did Daniel lose a lot of his birth weight? Does he suckle on you sometimes or not at all? X


----------



## kcw81

Hi Lou man u had a lot of visitors! I would have hid iny my room the whole time under the covers.

J is getting breakfast rt now. I like when he is feeding, he is so peaceful and content.


----------



## babyloulou

I took the dogs for a walk earlier with Ben in the sling! It was a right nightmare!! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Ugh sounds hard! Does Ben mind being in a front carrier yet with him facing out to See stuff? Jimmy is starting to like it and it is easier.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well well not stopped since i got up been shopping came home cleaned the house top to bottom now just chilling for a bit lisa glad your home hun x x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've not tried him facing out yet Casey. I still put him in newborn hold- he just went to sleep. X


----------



## Britt11

omg Lisa, seriously what is up with his family??!! I'm sorry your SIL has no right to an opinion, who is she to say that your 3 day old baby needs socializing? sounds like a very selfish comment to me. Your baby needs bonding time with mommy and daddy and needs to establish feeding.
even though my dh's family annoys me (well his mom and dad) they are very respectful of our privacy. His mom apparently said we will come when Cat is ready to have us, if thats 2 weeks or more thats fine (even though I know she will be so anxious to see her).
so when people are like that and back off, it makes me want to invite her over sooner you know.
Hang in there with the BF'ng Lisa, I hear it can just take some time
and oh no about the poo at labour....poor thing and you were so worried about that, but it sounds like not a big deal and pretty common. Sounds like the staff were very professional and respectful though. :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lisa congrats and glad your home with your Daniel. Sorry about that crappy inlaws as well...they can be so difficult. Keeping trying with the BFIng...I have one nipple that I have to stimulate before I latch Gunner on because it likes to go flat and I mean I have to pinch and pull it pretty hard before he will take it. Its almost painful for me but it makes it easier for him. Good luck hun. WIll be praying it gets easier for you. 

Ladies I ordered my cloth diapers!! I am so excited to start using them. :)


----------



## SBB

Yay sandi what diapers did you order? I bloody love mine! I hope everyone in the world will soon realise how easy and brilliant they are and use them! 

Lou have you tried Ben with a dummy recently? Sammuel went for 6 hours last night without feeding, cos he randomly took a dummy yesterday! NOT 6 hours of sleep may I add, but when he woke up I gave him the dummy and he did go back to sleep! I was awake loads cos I couldn't get comfortable and was checking on him. He woke at 3.30am and decided it was play time! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

That's great suz! Make him use that dummy to hold off on feedings as it appears maybe he wAs using your boob as a fun sucking toy and not just to get full feedings!


----------



## lisaf

Aw, i love you girls, lol! :)
I actually wasn't scared of pooping, just didn't want it to traumatize DH who said it would totally disturb him, but turns out he didn't care :)

I do have issues with the nipples going flat.. can get them hard but they go flat again because Danny won't suck. He also gets way too sleepy if he's not screaming on my boob. Really hoping this nurse can help.. she's supposed to be here any minute.

I think my SIL's boyfriend is helping her adjust her attitude a bit.. she sent me some really nice text messages today (7 of them! one long message.. umm. ever heard of email, lol? .. they also woke me up from a nap several times as they came in).
Had some really good sleep today.. starting to catch up from my severe deprivation while in the hospital.

Now I've lost all train of thought :dohh: Just so happy to have a few minutes to read and chat with you all!


----------



## caz & bob

aw lisa glad you had a good sleep hun you need alot off rest x x x


----------



## SBB

Yeh I think it's total comfort in the night casey cos he often doesn't have much, just a quick slurp then back to sleep! 

Lisa so glad you've got some sleep, I hope the LC can help. Lol about you pooing!! I think once OHs see how hard it is they soon realise if you crap on the bed it's really no biggie at all! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi Lisa! Glad u r getting rest while u can. Hope the lc helps, if nothing else she will teach u all the basics for pumping feeding sterilization etc so that you see how to do everything plus she will weigh him and give u instructions on how much he needs to eat at this point. Tell us about her when u can! I am interested.


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- glad you have caught up on some sleep- I'm still waiting to do that since I left the hospital! :rofl: :rofl:

Suz- yes Ben has had a dummy since 4weeks. He has it when asleep x


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lou just got back from walking the dog with j napping on his stroller. How goes the solo battle today ?


----------



## babyloulou

Really good actually Casey! Nipped the dogs out again this evening with Ben in the pram this time. Took Ben up to bed about 8:45 prepared for hours of battle and he was asleep for 9:30!!! :shock: Slept for two hours straight until 11.30pm- fed for 15 minutes and now asleep again! So far so good! 

What time is it there? What are you doing with the rest of your day?


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lou so glad it's going well, hope u get a few z's as well while Ben is. It is 6 and Im eating a huge salad and dh and I just "did it". Haha it had been 2 weeks poor guy. Actually he doesn't seem bothered by no sex fir awhile which is a bit sAd but he's almost 40 so What can u do. Think set will be less horny when 40?


----------



## lisaf

Had a REALLY productive visit from the LC! I swear I offered to cook her dinner, I was so grateful for her help.
She got me using a nipple shield for now (we will transition off after feedings become more reliably successful). But using one, we had an almost perfect feed!
She's also having me top him up with formula or expressed milk at the end of a breast-session, then expressing to get milk for the next feed.

The goal is to eventually get him nursing so well that he needs less and less expressed milk until he can feed entirely on the breast. I love this plan.. it makes our breast-attempts less stressful, and works us towards eventually not needing to work so much but makes sure my boy gets enough food in the meantime.


Oh.. and she thinks I have a 3rd nipple :rofl: Its not clear if its a bug bite or a nipple that popped up due to the hormones... we'll have to see but I think its hilarious... it really just looks like a little pimple/clogged pore or bug bite.


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, Ladies! No time to read through...sorry. Lisa-so happy you are home. I wish I could keep up...I FINALLY got my proper birth story done! :)

Howmanymonths.blogspot.com --it's long, but there you go! HUGS! Love ya, girls!


----------



## SBB

Yay Lisa so pleased she really helped! I got a little bump on my bump at he beginning of pregnancy and now I think it's a third nipple too :rofl: it's just a little light brown coloured bump :shrug: 

Chell I am going to check out your story 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls feel like shit today again thought i got rid of my cold well back today with Reuven sore throat body achy hope it a good sign for my bfp not been right this month at all x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies! :hi:

Lisa, sorry that your in laws are such thickos and can't read a watch or take a hint! Be strong honey!! So glad that the LC session went well. I used nipple shields with Lili too. Hope he keeps getting better at it!!! :hugs:

Well, we survived the party! Here are a few photos... Me and my sister went as Janet... My Dad is the one in drag!! :rofl:
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/c03457e3.png

And it runs in the family cos this is my brother holding Lili!! :rofl:
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/9056eb6f.png


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls! So glad the lc visit was good Lisa! Thats how I felt too, relieved after her visit cuz she helped get me situated and she was such an expert she calmed my panic! Great glad the shield works and congrats on getting him to feed a little! Does she think he looks normal? No jaundice right?

Hi suz ! 

Hi caz sorry yr not feeing well hop it's a bfp!

Hi chell!! I will try to go read yr story yay!

Something is bothering me a little-- I am seeing that Jimmy really is used to me and I am getting more and more comfy at this whole mommy thing but I feel that dh barely has to take care of j at all, just sort of stops in on his wy to and from work and when he has a few moments of break between chores and dinner and etc. When I really do need his help like yesterday i asked him to take Jimmy for 30 mins while I pumped he acted exhausted afterward and also had a hard time managing Jimmy and stopping him from fussing, also he sort of panics when Jimmy fusses and wants to give him back rt away. Is this alarming? Do i need my dh to learn to be able to manage Jimmy care or is it fine that it's all me? I was a little annoyed since it's the weekend and I would like a break cuz I am exhausted too and since dh only works Part day on weekends I perceive that he isn't helping me ( although he is busy doing hardworking and cleaning the house, anything not involving Jimmy care). Is it a prob to not share duties and for dh to be less comfort with Jimmy?


----------



## kcw81

Hilarious pic Jess! Yr dad omg! Haha! Fun! Love Lilli's outfit.


----------



## SBB

PMSL Jess that's friggin hilarious!! I didn't look at the first pic properly and missed lili, I thought your sis was holding her and thought 'wow lili looks pretty big now!' then realised you had her and obviously your sis is holding her own baby!! :rofl: your brother looks pretty good as a woman!! 

Sorry I haven't got back to you about those photos by the way, am waiting to hear from my sister about it (who's possibly breaking up with her BF so maybe not her top priority!!) but I will let you know... 

Casey I don't think you're being unreasonable at all. Danny was like that too with S, would say 'he's hungry' and try to hand him back the second he fussed.... Even if he'd just been fed! I put my foot down though and just told him to deal with it if he was fussing. Otherwise you get into a cycle where it's just you dealing with the crying baby and DH gets 5 mins at a time of all the nice happy play time. 

I just hand him over and say 'I'm going to have a bath' or whatever I want to do. Now he deals with him if he's fussing or whatever, unless he genuinely is hungry. 

Maybe DH could take him and you do the housework? Sometimes I like to do that just to get a break from the baby, they have no idea what it's like to look after them 24/7. 

Maybe say you want 2-3 hours a weekend, just for you, he has to 100% take care of the baby, no coming to you. Then watch a film, have a bath and a nap or whatever you want to do. 

I saw it becoming a patten where Danny would just say 'I'm going to do xyz' and not even consider that I might need/want time for stuff too, now if he does that I say 'what about the baby?' and he'll go have an hour but then I get time after. 

Don't think we have it perfect at all, and I feel like I am generally the main baby carer, but that's fine as long as I can get my own time. 

Sorry... Rambling :blush: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Shit just had my first time writing something and having it delete cuz I touched an ad!!

Thanks suz for the advice. I just need to force it - throw j at dh and run!! I can't stand watching them together cuz I hate how uncomf they both are around eachother when it's fussy time. I feel guilty making him do it cuz he does work all weekend and do all the shitty work I do not want to do but I need to get over it! I mean I am up rt now while he sleeps peacefully. Argh


----------



## SBB

Yeg I was like that at the beginning as well, watching Danny and dying to take over cos he wasn't as used to the baby as me, just leave the room! He'll soon get the hang of it... Sammuel now gets excited when Danny comes in and Danny does all these things that make the baby laugh! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

jess love the pic hun haha x x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, do you bottle feed? Can you maybe ask dh to do some of the feeds? Joe and I have a deal that I do the night feeds, but he gets up with her after 6ish and does a couple of feeds whilst I get a lie in. I'm definitely the primary carer though!

:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Yeah I pump exclusively and do bottles. He does a feed here and there. I just need to force it but it's so hard knowing he sort isnt that good at doing all the Jimmy stuff and clearly isn't comf doing it and j always ends up a bit fussy after being in dh care. Plus I do feel guilt since dh works so hard. I am totally torn in my feelings about it. I should just go somewhere once a week by myself like a movie or something and leAve them and maybe they will get better w eachother.


----------



## Peach Blossom

With Joe I just would give her to him and say can you feed her whilst I do a few things, then he kind of just got in to the morning routine on his own. We're at a point now where I can ask him to look after her and go out and do stuff, but I think it's working because he feels like it was his idea!!:rofl: guys aren't so good with little babies I've noticed and get better as they get a bit bigger and more robust and are able to interact more. :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Omg that's a great point Jess! It will get better as the baby gets bigger and dh can do more things with him easier. That's a relief thinking about it that way :)


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, hopefully this goes through, BNB is quite slow right now.

Jess- OMG hilarious!!! :rofl::rofl: seriously your dad is hilarious, mine would never do anything like that, cool family

Lisa- so glad things are going better with BF'ng, yeah!!! 3rd nipple??? ewww.... sorry but that was not a side effect I was expecting with pregnancy. I'll keep my eyes posted on myself.

hope everyone is well.
Caz- sorry you are not feeling well, hope its a good sign though

off to a wedding shower today and then we are having people over :wacko:


----------



## kcw81

Hi cat have fun at the shower!

So I make about 50 oz a day now pumping 6 times a day. Jimmy eats 30 oz. So we store the xtra. Does that sound like normal to make that much?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili has about 3.5 oz per feed, so about 28oz a day, I pump 4 time a day and have to store aroun 6oz a day... Running out of room in the freezer! :haha: You sound like a milking machine Casey!! :haha: I think it's perfectly normal to produce as much as you need whether that be 10 or 50 oz! X


----------



## kcw81

You don't bf at all right just bottle? Do u empty yr boobs every pump session? Do u feel that you could pump more but don't have time?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah I'm exclusively expressing. I pump 'em dry 99% of the time!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cat, you know what gets me about my dads outfit? His legs look better than mine!! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Haha yr dad is awesome! You look really pretty - how much hair did you get cut recently- it looks quite a bit shorter is it?


----------



## Britt11

Peach Blossom said:


> Cat, you know what gets me about my dads outfit? His legs look better than mine!! :rofl:

he does have great legs! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

well girls cant believe i have been a sleep for a hour never fall asleep threw the day i most be ill x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Or making a baby Caz!! :)

I had about 6 inches cut off my hair recently... No one else noticed! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

i hope so hun then i can officially be in here xx xx


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. Jess those pics are awesome!

Cat - not even sure if it is a 3rd nipple.. it wouldn't just show up because of the pregnancy hormones.. it would mean I had one before but it just wasn't obvious and the pregnancy hormones made it get darker/bigger. I'm still not convinced it is a 3rd nipple, it just looks like a bug bite :haha:
In order for it to be a 3rd nipple, it has to show up in the same horizontal line as your other nipple on that side of the body. Unfortunately, mine does, lol.. so we'll have to see if it heals or stays and then we'll know. Too bady it doesn't produce milk, my nipples could use the break :rofl:

Wow.. can't believe how much you guys are pumping! My record so far is 60ml in one pumping session.


Casey - the only way DH and Jimmy will get comfy with each other is if DH learns. Do whatever you are comfortable with, but remember that taking care of the baby is hard work too and you deserve a break. Its all about what you can tolerate.. I would flip my lid if DH took all the happy/playful cuddle time and left me with all the fussy baby time. 


Dealing with inlaw drama... I almost defriended my SIL on facebook (stuck her in a category of friend that can't see anything I post instead). I finally posted pictures on facebook and she started drama by reporting to my MIL that someone else got to see the baby. MIL is upset at not getting more time with the baby.... she's had a cumulative hour and 45 minutes... that is a million times more than anyone else... my FIL has only had 5 minutes... 
She needs to shut the fuck up. 

so I let DH sleep in and dealt with extra sleep deprivation because I needed DH to start helping out more with some chores etc. Instead, when he wakes up, he's on the phone trying to placate his family and tell them off about this not being about them, to give us some space and time etc. 
Because he was on the phone, my feed took an extra 20 minutes, I had to wait another hour to eat (and desperately needed to eat) and we missed the chance for DH to run to the store between feeds. And this was just to deal with their drama..

I ended up sobbing, spilling some expressed milk, and just wanting to grab Daniel and lock myself in a room with him... they don't DESERVE to see him if all they can do is make this stressful for us when we're barely coping!!
DH is standing up for us, but still sad for his family. He asked if his mom could come by for 10 minutes.. I told him that the only way that will happen is if she leaves us the fuck alone for the next 4 days. I'm getting so mad at SIL and MIL that I don't want them to see the baby at all... the people who are patient and giving us space deserve any time we have to spare.

SIGH.. thanks for letting me get that off my chest.


----------



## lisaf

hey, Lou - can you update the first page with my birth details? :)



And for those of you not on facebook, here are some pics of Daniel
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/baby011.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/baby012.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/baby025.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/baby027.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/baby042.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/baby050.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/baby052.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/baby067.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Daniel003.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Daniel008.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Daniel027.jpg


----------



## Britt11

Oh Lisa I would go bananas with inlaws like that :dohh: seriously what is their problem, you would think its their baby or something....my inlaws are waiting at least 2+weeks to come up and it will likely be 3 or 4 weeks. I did tell DH since they werent forcing themselves on us, if they wanted to come earlier they could....
I think mr and mrs nice guy is going to have to stop and you should just tell the enough is enough and back off for real, you will call them when you have settled in a bit and gotten to know your baby in a week or 2
on a positive note, how handsome is Daniel????!!! what a cutiepie, love the Panda outfit. I also really like the name, great choice :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

Lisa love little Daniel!!! He's so cute, all squinty and red like he doesn't want to be outside of u! Sorry about all the drama its so dumb- you need peace n quiet to take care of yr lite guy. People need to be more patient and wait a few weeks. You are right about me and dh, just gotta force it. Will work on that. I know what u mean too about totally needing to eat, you are starving when bfing and pumping! Momma needs lots and lots of food to make milk! Oh eating oats, not the quick kind plus drinking lots of water helps supply along with getting good sleep haha.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lisa he is absolutely adorable!! I love the one where you and him both have on matching strpied shirts so cute! Sorry about the inlaw crap good for you for standing your ground with them. Enjoy your time with Daniel and ignore them. XX


----------



## kcw81

SAndi love yr avvie ! Hope u r doing great


----------



## lisaf

thanks girls!
:hugs: Its nice to hear that I'm not being a total bitch... if I wasn't breastfeeding I'd be a lot more open to them coming over... 
When they want me waking the baby to feed every 3 hours and it takes an hour or more to feed/express... well I just don't have that much time to be charitable about how the rest of my time is spent.

I ended up crying tonight over the feed.. he just hated it and I couldn't get him to even take my nipple (even with the sheild).
He's so darned sleepy we have to torture him to keep him awake enough to feed and we still fail most of the time (tickling his feet, his inner thigh, even wiping him with a cold, damp cloth and blowing on him).
Makes me wonder if he doesn't need to eat every 3 hours :shrug:

oh, and he soaked me with pee today :rofl: His diaper was wet but I figured we'd finish the feed first... apparently he had to pee again and the diaper just couldn't keep up :rofl:


----------



## SBB

At least he didn't just pee on you Lisa!! He will soon enough, I had sammuel in the bath and stood him up and he just peed on me! Almost in my face but not quite :haha: 

I'm so sorry your inlaws are being awful. I can't Believe how selfish they are :nope: I don't know what to suggest. When my inlaws came over at the beginning if S didn't need feeding I'd bugger off to bed cos I didn't want to see them!! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

hey girls. 

Lisa, good on you sticking up for yourself and putting the ground rules down. When i had Shae i had a house full of people 2 daysafter i gave birth. I wish i would have stuck up for myself. And you little man is absolutley munchable :) Sooooooo cute. 

Well asf, Shae has been throwing up for days. He doesnt seem to be taking a full bottle but is still eating bits of solids. :(
He has started doing this rocking back and forth thing, weirdo :wacko: and...... he gave me my first cuddle this morning. :cloud9: when i was holding him he put his head on my sholder. :) bought a tear to me eye. :)

xxx


----------



## SBB

Ah Laura that bought a tear to _my_ eye!!! I can't wait for a proper cuddle that hasn't been forced upon Sammuel! :haha: 
Wonder why he's throwing up? :(

Lisa have they said why you NEED to feed him every 3 hours? What happens if you leave him longer? Does he wake for a feed? I think perhaps it's so he doesn't get over hungry and go crazy and not feed well at all... 


x x x


----------



## laura6914

I know it nearly made me cry. He has done it before but only when he brings his knees up to try and get away from me :haha: 
I have no idea whats wrong with him. I thought it may have been cause he is teething :shrug: If there is no change by tomorrow im callig the Drs. He is ok in himself. Still happy, smiley and chatty. 

xx


----------



## SBB

yes see what the docs say, seems pretty odd... i'm sure he's fine though if he's still happy! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls just waiting to go the gym weather he is crap rain rain wish the sun would come out still ill cant stop weeing aw lisa love the pics hun hes lovely awwwww x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, sorry about your inlaws! As the others say, ignore them! :hugs: xx with the feeding thing, we had to feed Lili every 2-3 hours too and it could take over an hor. We had to strip her down, blow on her face, wipe her with a cold cloth etc. She was very sleepy and showed no interest in feeding because of the jaundice, but we had to fet her to feed. I know it's hard work, but keep persevering as he will soon work out that he actually likes eating and wants to!! To work out how much he should be having a day, take his weight in ounces, divide by 6. :hugs: xx


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys ! Yeah we had to feedjaundice Jimmy every 2-3 hrs too to get enough food in him to gain and start peein and poopin normally to get rid of the bilirubin . Just focus on Daniel and yrself for now. Yeah it's hard when you have to force feed! It did feel like we were torturing Jimmy too! It will get better I swear and u will look back at this time and marvel at how fast it went. Hugs

Hi everyone else! Hey Lou how wAs Sunday? I didn't see u.

Chell I couldn't find yr blog, can someone send me a link to click on? Xxoo


----------



## reedsgirl1138

kcw81 said:


> SAndi love yr avvie ! Hope u r doing great

We are! All has fallen into place. Bfing is great and Gunner is getting so big. I had him weighed last monday and he was 11lbs. I have started putting him in his bed at the beginning of the night but of course he still ends up in bed with us. :) Also I did order cloth diapers. Excited for them to get here!


----------



## kcw81

Wow our moms to be group left is whittling down to a spare few!


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning ladies!

Lisa, so glad to see you back and doing well...don't worry about your in laws or anything you say to them...all you need to to focus on is you and Daniel...everyone else can kick rocks. It's stressful enough with a newborn and then your hormones are all over the place! :hugs:

Laura, a proper cuddle! How adorable! Jackson was being held by a neighbor and then after a few minutes he turned around and reached for me with the sad face...he needed rescuing...it melted my heart!

Sandi, the new avvie is so cute! He looks so big!! 

AFM, we went to the pool yesterday and we had a blast...Jax actually fell asleep in his floatie ring! Too bad the weekend flew by so quickly...maybe this weekend we'll go to the beach...


----------



## kcw81

Sounds so fun Marg! Did dh go too?


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah he did, but he didn't swim because he's still in a splint


----------



## laura6914

hey girls, 

AH marg thats so adoreable. Shae holds him arms out but not nessiserily for me :haha: just to grab anything thats passing :rofl: 
Did jax enjoy swimming then? I still need to take Shae but with the weather being as awful as it is i darent leave the house. Its done nothing but rain for days :(


----------



## TySonNMe

Yes, it rained Saturday but was nice enough on Sunday to go for a quick dip. He didn't seem to like it at first but then he seemed to be enjoying himself. He loves the bathtub so I figured he'd enjoy the pool.


----------



## Onelildream

Kc- howmanymonths.blogspot.com

Lisa- if Daniel doesn't have jaundice, don't worry about feeling u have to feed him every 3 hours. I sleep-train my kids very early and they will let you know when they are hungry. It will help out the stress if u feel like you aren't stuck to such a strict schedule.

On that same subject, we've been getting Connor in his sleep pattern. He's been sleeping through the night (8hours) and only getting up for one feeding. At this rate he'll transition to the nursery in just a couple months. Hooray! Such a good little boy, he's been wonderful. And the bilirubin count has gone down so he hasn't needed lights, AND his reflux meds have been working fantastically so he is doing much better there too. The pharmacy flavored one with dark chocolate syrup; so stupid bc it was staining everything, so I went back and got one unflavored and they tried to convince me he wouldn't take it without the flavoring, but he does! He's so great! And it's clear now so no mess!

Oh, we all went to church yesterday. Oh yeah! I got all 3 kids ready and fed by myself and out the door before 9am. I'm so proud! Hubs had meetings all morning for church or else he would have been here. Inlaws were here for the weekend. Completely useless. Didn't help one bit. Lol. Oh well who needs them I'm freakin superwoman. Jk.


----------



## cranberry987

That makes me sick! *I* cant even sleep through the night, how can a weeny baby do it!!

Good work :)


----------



## SBB

Chell the birth story is fab!! I can't believe Connor sleeps like that already - don't let lou read it!! 

We took sammuel to a BBQ yesterday and he grabbed dannys beer and put it to his mouth! Was so funny! Also Danny played with him in the sandpit and now I want one!! 

I'm sure I had something else to tell you all... 

OH YEAH!! it's pretty good too... 
I've been getting a headache every night, so out of curiosity I POAS just in case. It was totally negative. One line. So anyway I went to wind up Danny and gave him the stick and said 'I think we might have a problem' thinking he'd look at it and say haha very funny! Anyway he went 'noooooo!' but in a no surely not! way... 
I said 'no it's negative!!' and he was actually disappointed! So then I felt pretty bad because I'd wound him up, I just seriously thought after all the sticks I'd showed him before he'd know it was negative!!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Chell u amaze me!! Good job momma!

Suz so mean to do that haha! Cool that he was disappointed right? I mean if he was relieved then u better wear a tube sock Danny!


----------



## cranberry987

What do you reckon about the whole "you're more fertile after pregnancy" thing? Im unsure tbh. Would feel wrong to use something the spend 2 Yrs etc again iykwim. Two under 1 would be quite a handful tho!


----------



## kcw81

I know Helen that's the thing, if you decide to try later it might take 2 yrs or more!


----------



## TySonNMe

I dunno...Laura got prego naturally after Shae...my cycle appears to have gone back to normal 30 days-ish after years of having no regular pattern...weird.


----------



## SBB

I don't know... I dont think I'm ovulating but I am BF so wouldn't expect to really. 

Laura got pregnant after 3 months and it took her 3 years to fall preg with shae!! 

Tube sock :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

The whole being more fertile after pregnancy is a myth according to my FS... But, sometimes your body can reset itself with regards to pcos and other hormonal issues after pregnancy so getting pg again can be easier than before for women who suffered fertility issues in the past.


----------



## SBB

Apparently pregnancy is also a great cure for endo! Which I think I had so hoping that's going to be much better now... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

can someone put chell's blogspot link as an actual link you can click on? I tried googling, typing it in the url bar etc and it won't come up!! 

chell I think you are going to make people jealous with your sleeping thru the night thing ALREADY! that's so unheard of but since its your third baby you are an expert. I told you to write a book before about how to organize and multitask everything well you should include the baby training thing too! I did train jimmy with a schedule but he didn't go all the way at night till 3 months. he was too hungry every 3 hours before that!


----------



## SBB

Just copy it and put www. In front! Hang on I'll do it. 

Do you know how to copy/paste on the iPod? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

www.howmanymonths.blogspot.com

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Yay chell great birth story!! Good job without the epi! It does make you feel like a superhero to go thru it w out the epi! So happy for you and family. :)


----------



## kcw81

Ok now that Lisa and chell have their hands full I guess the night time chat festival is over in the us! Where was everyone today anyway?


----------



## Britt11

I know I was thinking the same thing Casey.
I hope you are all still around and excited for when I have my LO
how are you and Jimmy doing?
I went and watched my soccer team play tonight, it was interesting to watch on the sidelines, but I dont miss it too much yet


----------



## lisaf

lol.. well I'm here now! This is the first moment I had to myself all day. Its just so hard to find time to do anything. Another pediatrician appointment today.
can't remember who asked, but I was told to feed every 1-3 hours in order to keep his weight up since he lost a lot (but well within normal range!!!) and in order to get my supply going. I was also told that he was too sleepy to eat during feeds because he wasn't getting enough which is another reason to keep it to a max of 3 hours between feeds. He hasn't had a hint of jaundice.. which I'm sure is partly because of the IV fluids in the hospital.

He's been peeing SO much though, clearly he's getting enough fluids to hold off jaundice :rofl: He peed on me because I didn't change his wet diaper right away and apparently they can't handle a double-soaking :haha: We also had our first diaper blow-out and had to figure out how to wash the carseat cover.. I couldn't get the whole thing off, but thankfully I got off the part that needed washing.

I'm just so tired with breastfeeding...
We stopped force-feeding him extra formula and are sticking to whatever he gets off the boob and whatever I expressed from the last feeding. I love that he's back onto breast milk only, but he has demanded feeding every 2 hours this afternoon.
The smell of formula diapers is enough to encourage me to BF :haha:
If I could just get him 100% on the breast and skip the pumping, I'd be thrilled... but with the nipple shield, its possible I'm not fully stimulating my nipples so the pump helps make up for that.

Trying to remember what everyone else wrote and feeling horribly selfish because I can't remember and just talk about myself here, lol.


----------



## kcw81

Hey cat, so are u good at soccer? I played to on indoor coed before I got preggo the first time. I decided to quit after ingot my bfp just in case. Since it's such a hard workout. I never get a better workout than soccer, it feels so good after a game being totally exhausted but having fun. Of course we will be here for you when you have yrs! :). Jimmy is doing well going lOnger in between naps so I got to entertain him way more And it's a bit exhausting! He still sleeps good tho and I am happy with that.

Hey Lisa! Totally makes sense about needing to keep yr supply building by pumping every 3 hrs at least. Good boy tho on no jaundice! Yeah it's crazy how sleepy they are At first. That will change and then it gets a little more challenging taking care of him and everything else! Keep building yr milk supply and you will be rewarded!:)


----------



## SBB

Lisa seriously we don't expect you to come and talk about us! Be selfish :) 

Great you have dropped the formula and aree happy about that... When S had a few bottles of formula he STANK!!! it was really really bad! I wasn't sure if it was that or the infacol but it was seriously gross :haha: 

Hope he keeps doing well on the boob and you can stop with the nipple sheilds soon :hugs: 

Cat we will all be very excited to meet kitten of course!! 

Well Sammuel was fed at 7.30 maybe last night, he woke again at 8.30 but went back to sleep at 9. Then he woke at 1 and I fed him (I am still feeding him rather than trying to encourage him back ti sleep, because my boobs are exploding by that point having normally been feeding him 4-5 times a night! So 5.5 hours between feeds. Then he woke again at 3.30 which he has been doing other nights for some reason, so fed again to empty other boob! Then up at 7 and feed again. 

So not too horrendous! If he will drop one of those night feeds though that would be amazing! He's such a light sleeper. The slightest noise and he flinches. But he can sleep through loud music or a film! :shrug: 

Have decided that I need to set up one area of my shop, before doing it all. The things I want to sell are: 
Interior design section for nurseries, selling all furniture and accessories, wallpaper etc 
Slings and carriers 
Gifts for babies/mums - clothes, organic baby products, bibs, etc etc
And cloth nappies 

Think I am going to work on the nappies bit first and get that up and running and making money, then start on the rest. It's going to be a lot of work!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Here's a link to my LOOOOONg birth story, lol!
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...h-story-brief-nicu-stay-end.html#post10639509

Suz - just be careful with anything you want to sell that might be a safety hazard.. baby slings are the things I was thinking of.. my moby wrap came with all kinds of instructions/warning about proper baby wearing etc. Makes me think there might be a big liability with safety stuff like that.

And thanks for letting me be selfish, lol!

Well, time to feed again, UGH... then I'd better get some sleep!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: feel a bit better today but just cant stop coughing ha my temps have gone down so you can tell i am better wooppp we my cousin is 16 week preggo she had to go in hospital here appendix was in flamed they put her on all sorts of drugs shes coming home today they don't want to do a op on her because it can cause a miscarriage aw chell the birth story id great hun lisa love yours to hun x x x


----------



## SBB

Yeh they all come with instructions though, and I'd only be the middle man - so any suing would be to the manufacturer surely? But good point and I'll check out liability issues and make sure I have insurance. 

Will read your story! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls. Sorry I've not been on for a couple of days :flower:

Suz- that's good sleeping from Sammuel- I'm very jealous! Ben was up every two hours most the night with a block between 2am and 4am where he refused to sleep! :dohh: Well when I say refused to sleep he was too busy poo'ing! He did 5 poos in the two hours! He did the same the night before too! :shrug:

Lisa- glad you are doing ok :hugs: Just to tell you (don't want you to be not prepared and shocked) that breastfeeding gets worse before it gets better. After the sleepy first couple of weeks the baby really starts feeding! There are big growth spurts at 3 weeks and 6 weeks where it literally feels like the baby is feeding 24-7! The evening cluster feeds are hard going when they start but it's what gets your supply to where it needs to be! :thumbup: Get as much sleep as you can now while bubs is still sleepy :hugs:

How is everyone else? Not had chance to read everything :hugs: xxx


----------



## SBB

Gorgeous new photos Lou! 5 poos in 2 hours?! Luckily Sammuel doesn't poo at night, he saves it up and does a HUGE morning poo!! 

I know I'm pretty pleased with that sleep as it was the same as you, 2 hours. 
We've been doing the vague 'routine' of bath, book, feed in bed, sleep. But not at a particular time cos we're not organised enough for that! But I really think it's taking a dummy that's made the difference :thumbup: I hope it only gets better... PLEASE!!!! 

Also, I detected his tiredness this morning, after being awake an hour and a half, and usually, getting him to sleep involves pushchair and serious rocking and it can take an hour. But this morning I put him on our bed, and put his dummy in then laid with him and stroked his head and he fell asleep :yipee: That's like a miracle!! He's still asleep now!!!! Hope this is a sign of things to come and he's going to learn it's ok to just sleep. 

Caz I hope your cousin is ok :( 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- Ben's fine at sleeping in the day. He proper swapped round about a month ago- before that he would never sleep in the day but was having three lots of 3 hour stretches at night. Then it all changed! To get him to sleep in the day I just stick his dummy in, put him on my chest and say "shhh" or stick him in the pram and take him for a walk- he's usually asleep within 5 minutes. It's night times that are now the problem! 

I bought the Wonder Weeks book that everyone in Baby Club and Natural Parenting rave about- just flicking through now- it's really good! It tells you what to expect during each development stage, what baby will and won't like, sleeping problems for each stage, games to play with baby for each stage, etc...


----------



## kcw81

Hey girls! Hi Lou glad to hear from u! Is ste back now?

Hi suz yr site sounds cool ! Hmmm cloth nappies what a surprise:). Sounds like good sleep last night- have u tried letting him cry when he wAkes back up at 1 am? He probably could go all the way but it's just habit for the snack.. I don't know tho it's easier to just please them inthe middle of the night rather than hear awful wails. Yeah after Jimmy gets up at 6 am he eats and hangs out for awhile but usually 1 and half hour about he needs more sleep. Then he is out for a 1 to 2 hour sleep then up and we repeat thruout the day, with his longest awake times in the evening right before the second to last feeding.

Last night he had a 2 hr awake time which was a record. I hAve been pushing his awake time longer by putting him in my baby Bjorn active front carrier with him facing out. He seems to like that one and not the moby but my lower back kills after awhile. I just bought the Bjorn comfort on amazon and can't wait to try it cuz it has a strap around yr lower back which should ease my Ches!


----------



## kcw81

Ease my lower back pain is what I meant. Grrrr iPod autocorrect kills me sometimes. It wouldn't let me scroll all the way to the bottom of my post to correct that last sentence, is there an arrow key that moves yr cursor thru text you are writing?

What games r inthat book Lou?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes at the top of the typing box Casey there are two arrows that move up and down. 

Yes Ste is back- he's having the afternoon off because he worked all weekend so we are about to go shopping for a cardigan for Ben and for some tea. When I get back I'll look up Jimmy's age for you in the book and summarise the points and games for you xxxx


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Lou! Doing the same stuff over and over gets a bit old! I am starting to get the itch to get out more w Jimmy.


----------



## babyloulou

Do it Casey! Take him swimming! Xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, love your new siggie!!

Lisa, be selfish! Go ahead and rant and rave...that's what were here for!

Caz, I had a ruptured appendix with Jackson at 27 weeks...surgery and everything. Thank the Lord he came out unscathed but any of it. I hope your cousin feels better soon!

Morning girls!


----------



## caz & bob

my cousin is home now they have sent her home with 15 different tablets they just don't want to do a op yet so fx it doesn't in flame again till shes had bby x x x


----------



## Britt11

hi girls, glad everyone is doing well, sounds like those babies are really getting into a routine :thumbup:
I read this morning as I was eating my cereal and gagged about the poop comments though, must remember to eat first than go on BNB while pregnant :winkwink:
Casey, I didnt know you played soccer before babes too. Yeah I guess I was pretty decent in my day (long time ago ha ha), have played for a lot of years, highest division I played in was Div 1 women's (never made it to premier or majors). Now though its strictly recreational, I play on a co-ed team and have known these guys for years so its more social nowadays than playing competitive soccer. I havent played since I found out about my BFP so it will be interesting when I start again, I am sure I will be a spaz.

Lisa, we want to hear about you and your bubs, it gets me excited to know you are settling in because that means I am just around the corner and the next one!! 

anyway, should run, hope everyone is having a great day
:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Cat u sound good! I was ok in my day but like never good enuff to make varsity but our school was really competitive. Soccer is really big here! Parents start their girls really young and groom them into being awesome by playing them year round. My mom never wanted to spend that much money on a sport for us! But it is so fun and feels so good to run full tilt for a game !

Yah you are so close cat! Can't wait! I gotta read lisas story today.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies!

Lou, that book sounds interesting... Might look in to that. 

Lisa and Chell you both sound like you're doing amazingly! :hugs:

Suz, it sounds like you're just finding an excuse to feed your addiction to cloth nappies!! :rofl: 

We bought a new car today!!! A Honda civic... Feel very grown up as it's the first time I've spent more than £500 on a car!!!

Lili's a bit grizzly... Think her teeth are hurting. :( she has an Amber necklace and anklet on, and I think they were helping but I forgot to put the necklace on yesterday and this morning so think that might have contributed to the grizzlyness! She's also sleeping ALOT! I swear in the last 3 days she's probably been awake a total of 12 hours!! Hoping it's cos she's doing some growing at last!!


----------



## lisaf

Morning girls!

Thanks for the warning Lou! I really want to get off the shield by the time we start hitting those cluster feeds.
Last night we woke him up after almost 4 hours since the last feed... he would NOT wake up. I got him on the nipple shield but all he did was chew on my dang nipple :growlmad: I decided to express only that time and I got 45ml and 35ml out of my breasts... Totally impressed with myself, lol!

Then, for his 2nd night feed, we were both so exhausted we decided to wait until he asked for it... 5 hours between feeds. Part of me wants to say that its what his body wants/needs and why force it but then I feel guilty because my doc said I should only wait 3.5hours between feeds :( why can't there be an absolute way of knowing if you're doing things right?



I'm impressed, Cat! I only ever played soccer as a kid, lol. I just remember there was a lot of running which I am not a fan of :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Hey ladies.
I just broke a huge glass lamp. :( trying to figure out how to clean it up. Just staring at it instead. Lol. 

Connor is smiling like crazy. All the time. It's killing me; he's even giggled in his sleep. I freakin love this kid! Last night was our first bad night. The jaundice must be forcing it's way out cause I was up changing poopies all night it seemed. He slep through most of them but it killed me! Funny how a big poopy squirt could wake me up from a dead sleep. :rofl:

Lisa- read ur story. I wish I could give you a huge hug. Things were rough, I'm sorry, but you are doing great! Bfing will get better sweetie. My ds had trouble at first but we were able to ditch the shield pretty quickly and he nursed until 15+ months just fine. 

Suz- I think Jess is right; your nappie obsession will be justified by the shop's selection. Lol. Except you might fall in love with all of them and take them home instead of sell them! Lol

Lou- love the siggy. What a sweetheart!

Not sure what else I saw or read.....

Well gotta go get the vacuum out to clean up the shards of glass everywhere. So feakin awesome!


----------



## SBB

Oh no chell! I hate breaking stuff :( Hope that jaundice is going...

Lol you may all be right, it's all about my addiction to nappies!! :haha: 

Jess yay for the new car! exciting! 

Hmm what else did I read? I forgot! 

Sammuel bathed and sleepy feeding, but it's earlier than I normally put him down so don't reckon he'll sleep long! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Wish they would let us know ahead of time when they plan on waking! 

Chell that sucks about the lamp but good job on happy Connor! Glad to hear of the pooping going on it's kicking jaundices butt. 

Lisa great story! Left u a comment there.

Jess yay on the new car!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell and Lisa, just read your birth stories. Wow! You are both incredible. I strangely feel a little like a missed out on a "proper" experience! :rofl: I know I know :loopy: well done both of you and I hope you both get fantastic pushing presents! :hug:


----------



## SBB

Jess :ninja: don't you dare complain your labour wasn't long enough!!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol,.. hhmmm forgot about the pushing present! Will have to remind DH... though I'm still waiting for my wedding present and I told him exactly what to get me :rofl:

I had to put my little guy into size 1 diapers because he was peeing so much it would soak the newborn diapers and then leak out all over... yikes! 
He's a pooping machine too :)

Debating on if I should go to the breastfeeding support group at the hospital today. I might get some good help but I don't know if it will be worth it either... i'll have to bring my nipple shield but was also told to bring my pump.. hmm.. its a huge pump, not an easy one to transport...

Suz - didn't realize you were just buying and re-selling.. I don't think there is a liability there.. I thought you'd be making them :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

Jess... I'd love to have had a less eventful/long labor!! Lol!! Don't be jealous.


----------



## SBB

I think that sounds good Lisa, just don't bother taking the pump if it's too big!! 

Yeh only reselling, I'm shite at sewing!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Jess :ninja: don't you dare complain your labour wasn't long enough!!!
> 
> X x x

:rofl: :blush: :rofl: sorry!


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- talk like that is a sure way to get yourself killed..... :gun: :haha:

Xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Lol Lou!

Lisa- new orn diapers suck, huh?! Connor's cord just fell off today and I am def switching to size 1. He soaked through a diaper yesterday too! Pee everywhere. I felt awful! It had only been a couple hours too. Apparently Huggies doesn't think newborns excrete that much?! Boy are they wrong!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Lou!!

Delete it Jess!!!!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

You ladies should use cloth - far less leaks and they contain pooplosions!! 

I might know somewhere you can buy some :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, when Jackson was a newborn he would eat every 4 hours for the first two weeks, but after that if he sleeps in longer stretches then let him sleep!


----------



## Onelildream

suz- :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Beautiful new avatar picture Chell! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Agree love the avvie chell! Nb diapers did suck! Soaked thru every time! Now the bigger pampers work great. Wish I knew if generic were any good.

Chell Connor is so advanced! Lost his stump already! Is he circumcised?


----------



## kcw81

Lisa if I were u I would not go to the class cuz it's so much easier to stay home and pay the lady to come out to home visit! I found it pretty stressful to truck all the way to the hospital but that's just me the agoraphobe. What do u think of the Arnold scandal?


----------



## Onelildream

Yes he was circumcised last Friday. It looks great! Healing nicely. Max lost his cord in 3 days; I thought Connor was late! Lol


----------



## lisaf

lol, Daniel still has his stump

I went to the hospital.. I needed to get the inkpad kit to do his footprints since they didn't do those for us in the NICU.
Class was helpful because there were other girls there and it was just nice to be with other people with similar issues
plus I got some freebies like a few things that can help me pump hand-free :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

SBB said:


> You ladies should use cloth - far less leaks and they contain pooplosions!!
> 
> I might know somewhere you can buy some :haha:
> 
> X x x


Hey ladies I am switching to cloth! I ordered from this link 

https://www.sunbabydiapers.com/
So far the best deal I have found. :thumbup:

Here is a new Gunner pic from today with my daughter Hayley


----------



## lisaf

I want to use cloth but need to get the basics down first, lol... I wouldn't have enough cloth diapers at the rate we're going!!


----------



## kcw81

Omg sandi so cute H and G! H is really pretty!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Casey! :) She is my cheerleader. 

Has anyone had problems with projectile vomit while bfing??


----------



## kcw81

No not me, I am bottle feeding breast milk and only have had dribble spit ups so far- u had a shooter?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well weather still crap her wish it would hurry up and bring the sun out day off the gym so just chilling sandi hes lovely hun awww x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls!

Sandi, I love that picture! Beautiful kids!

Chell, Connor is so cute!


----------



## TySonNMe

Sandi, those dipes are so cute! They really have thought of everything...some of the issues I have with my FuzziBunz they have taken care of! Good luck hun!! CDing isn't as hard a I thought it would be...kind of got used to it actually. I still like the sposies for travelling though...don't have to worry about toting everything along and washing dipes in someone else's washing machine...and some people are a little weird about poopy dipes going in their washing machine.


----------



## laura6914

morning girls. How re we all. 

Im so not well today. Im so tired i can hardly move off the sofa and have been suffering with really really bad head aches for days now. 

Just thought i would have a nosey around a few pregnancy threads, and decided im going to stay away from them. All this BF vs FF debates p**s's me right off :growlmad:


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys ! Yeah man those debates get stupid! People get so worked up about it. Sorry u aren't feeling well Laura. 

Yeah Marg if u come here u can't put your poop diapers in ours! Haha ! I don't want any foreign poo residue remaining in there to get on my next wash! Ha.


----------



## TySonNMe

I agree Casey. I think that it's every parent's choice how to feed their children just like it's the parent's choice how to raise their children. No one is better than the other...I have even gotten fed up with some BFing support sites because they are so pro-BFing that it's sickening. 

Now that you mention it...I don't think I would want someone else's poop in my wash either! LoL!! :rofl: your kids is one thing but someone else's...hmm...it's too much of a hassle anyway with travelling. I just got a new lightweight stroller for Jax to take on our trip next week...we'll be flying! I got this one: https://www.burlingtoncoatfactory.c...Id=2725452&sku1=k_s1_80917003&is_baby_depot=1 Has anyone flown with their LO yet?


----------



## laura6914

hey casey :wave: hows the little man doing?


----------



## laura6914

hey marg, its not that, i envy BF woman and love to hear success stories as i failed at it. but some FF woman are so anti BF it winds me up. xx


----------



## kcw81

Good thanks Laura! He is growing like a weed! Getting smarter and cuter everyday. It's so funny cuz I thought it got easier but really it's harder the bigger they get cuz they are so dang needy! It's fun tho:)

Marg I am scared for my first flight! Do u have good seats ?


----------



## laura6914

oh i totally agree it gets harder. When they are new born they sleep a lot during the day (well shae did) and now he sleeps a total of 1 1/2 hours during te day. i cant get anything done :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls! 

You're lucky Laura! Ben has NEVER slept that long in the day!! And still only sleeps for an hour and a half stretches at night too!! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Oh man I am scared for when Jimmy only takes one long naP a day! When will I get anything done? I am really going to have to figure out how to do all I do while he is awake I guess . Right now tho it wOuld be impossible to workout unless he is napping or even take a long number 2 time in the bathroom for myself! Haha , how do you manage your private bathroom time with a toddler?


----------



## laura6914

lou i dont know how you cope. I honest to got would be resulted to tears by now. :hugs:

Casey he has 3 naps a day for half and hour at a time so i manage to run around like a headless chicken whilst he is napping. But he is quite happy to sit and amuse himself whilst i do things and he is awake. Im quite lucky i guess. I moan at times when he is bugging me but i have got such a compliant baby :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Wow you have such a good boy there Laura! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## laura6914

oh im sure come the teenage years he will give me a run for my money :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

I fear for when they are big enough to crawl and stand holding onto things for then he will need to be watched like a hawk by me! Then they can start really getting into trouble! Now at least I know he's pretty safe just being left to lay there since he has no muscle coordination to get up and go! He's still a big slug who sits there like a lump unless you carry them elsewhere! The worst he can manage now is rolling over and getting his arm stuck. He dies that all the time he rolls onto his belly and cries cuz his arm stuck it's cute.


----------



## Onelildream

Sandi- all of my 3 projectile vomited with breast feeding. It's a sign of reflux. If he seems to gag a lot or make sour faces and vomit, I would def get on some meds.

Laura- I steer clear of any debating. I don't think it matters what you feed your child as long as you are looking out for the best interest of the child and they are happy.

Suz- if I got cloth nappies I'm sure Connor would be naked all the time; I mean with just a diaper on. Cloth diapers are so freakin cute!!! I'd never want to cover them up with clothes!

Lisa- glad the class went well! I got my seven sling yesterday and put Connor in it. It's a bit snug! Might not last me too long; I think I got the wrong size. Is yours tight too?

Kc- I rarely get to go poop without one of the kids walking in on me to talk, tattle, or check on me! Lol. I guess you just accept that you will never have quiet poop- reflection time again. :rofl:

Ok off to shower and do my hair. Lol. It's 10:20. Nice early start on things today. Haha.


----------



## kcw81

Hi chell! No! Are u serious? Icant go with someone watching me! Will I have to just go on a liquid diet so i never have to poop? Crap!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Hahaha, kc! Kids don't judge, but they will tell you your poop sinks. Lol. My 2 yr old will even sit down and ask me if I am pooping, like it's a friggin conversation topic. :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Oh ladies. On a serious note, got some terrible news. A good friend of mine has breast cancer. Stage 3. She'll need a double mastectomy and chemo within a few weeks. She's 32. I can't believe it. She has 2 kids, a 4 yr old and 2 yr old. It just breaks my heart. It scares me to death too. Had she not had a small lump she got checked out, she could have died within a year. It's in her lymph nodes. I'm not sure what to say. It must be so difficult. She started a blog... Atleast she can spread news that way.


----------



## SBB

Chell 10.20 would be pretty early for me :haha: 

Casey I just leave sammuel under his play gym or whatever when I need some no. 2 time!! When he's crawling I'm screwed!! 

Laura I went into 2nd tri and was reading a thread about formula... Lol I'm so nosey I just wanted to know what you were talking about :haha: 
I think there's idiots on both sides of the arguments about BF and FF. I just think each to their own. It's when people say things about breast feeding not being natural / not best for baby / not normal etc that I just think it's crazy... Whether people choose / can breastfeed or not, it IS natural and normal - its what our boobs are for!! Drives me crazy when people can't see that! 
Its a shame lots of people now think of boobs as sexual things only. Anyway.... Little rant over :blush: 

Can't remember what else I read! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Chell that's awful :( 

Kids are funny! What if they tell other people about your poops?!?! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Well I have told my kids there are some things we don't share with others.. Like poop or fart details, how many presents we got for Christmas/birthdays... Etc hahaha


----------



## SBB

Lol I hope they don't forget that! Would be embarrassing but also pretty funny!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry about your friend Chell :hugs: I hope she recovers well :hugs:

Casey- I'm afraid Chell's right about the bathroom visits! When my niece and nephew come to stay they are obsessed with being in the bathroom with you! And you can't leave them crawling/walking about while you're in there so you kind of HAVE to take them with you! Anyway kids are obsessed with poo- love talking about it and thinking about it so it makes for interesting conversations :rofl:

Suz- I had someone very close to me tell me it was disgusting that I am breastfeeding and that Ben would end up a weirdo because of it! She was deadly serious and wouldn't shut up about it. She thinks I should "think of the poor boy" and give up! A very close friend- I find it hard to think of her in the same way i used to anymore :nope:


----------



## SBB

Oh.my.god. What.the.f*ck. ?????? Seriously I cannot believe that. What did you say to her?! How does she think babies were fed before formula? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

you guys are scaring me, lol.... no more negatives coming up for me ok? only happiness and sunshine :)
I'm starting to feel like the post-birth high is wearing off :( I'm just seeing all the negatives ahead (like lack of private poop time, lol)
Think I need a nap!


----------



## lisaf

oh, and I had my first 'bad mommy' moment.. I pinched Daniel's cheek in the chest buckle on his carseat :( Its still red today... doesn't help that DH has been teasing me about maiming our son.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Chell so sorry about your friend...that is so sad and hard. 

Gunner projectiled 2x yesterday after nursing...he had been spitting up more and I try to watch what I eat thinking its that and I cut out dairy...but he did sleep from 9 to 6 last night...nursed at 6:30 and back to sleep til I woke him up a bit ago. and he seems to have a stuffy nose since he vomited out his nse even


----------



## kcw81

Oh man Lisa !! I felt so bad the first time I hurt Jimmy! He got all red in the face wAiling! They forget pretty quick tho!

Chell sorry about yr friend that is horrible! Young too! So scary it can happen to anyone. 

Lou yr friend has serious intimacy issues. She prolly can't poo in front of others either! 

I have to ask verna how she managed withe the pooping bc she has a nervous butt just like me.


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- what the heck?! What's wrong with people?!


----------



## cranberry987

Seriously. I can see how ppl don't want to bf but how can you say it's not natural. Look at animals. They have to be doing things the most natural way and you don't see dogs with bloody formula.


----------



## lisaf

as my friend recently informed me 'crazy people say crazy things' hehe
(it was in reference to my MIL saying stuff that gets me all wound up... she was reminding me that she isn't doing it to piss me off, she's just nuts)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I had to feed Gunner the other night at my daughters school concert and you wouldn't believe the looks I got...I was covered with my nursing shield but the lady behind me kept whispering and making a big deal and if not for her most people I think would have been fine...I was about to have a fit myself if it wouldn't have ruined my daughters night.


----------



## cranberry987

Im gonna bf anywhere tbh and if ppl say anything then theyll get a tongue lashing. If theyre allowed to be stupid and ignorant in public then I can feed a child. You can say anything with a smile on your face and not make a scene, if they have a go back then its hard to say anything to a smiling bfing woman :haha:


----------



## SBB

I feed Sammuel wherever, if anyone said anything to me they'd soon wish they hadn't!! 

Lisa dont worry, when S was all small and new I pulled a bit of his toe nail off cos I didn't think is was really attached, turned out it was! He screamed and it bled a fair bit. I felt awful! 
Also I had loads of 'I'm never going to be able to do x,y,z again' moments! You will be able to, and sleeping helps cos when you're tired and cranky it seems worse!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

"nervous butt" :rofl: Casey you crack me up! :rofl:

Suz- I didn't really say much. I said "oh don't be silly" and it seemed to spur her on!! So I just wacked my boob out and started feeding him while she was moaning! :rofl:

Lisa- I'm not going to lie it's hard work and there are things you won't be able to do for a while but the positives far outweigh the negatives! Just wait til you see his first smile about 5-6 weeks - nothing else will matter to you :hugs:


----------



## SBB

I'm glad you fed him in front of her! A lot of people he knows must be weirdos if all BF people are!! 

Ellen, I can see you - say something! You hvent posted for ages! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

So strange to me! Seems like bfing is the norm here and if u formula feed you get a mouthful. Even with connor I asked for formula at the hospital bc it helps the bilirubin to expel faster and they were happy to load me up with tons of formula bc they said they always have an abundance of it! If anything (in my town), it seems like formula moms get the stink eye.


----------



## kcw81

Totally chell! It's a diff between us and uk.


----------



## SBB

Quite a lot of people here, especially young mums, don't even consider BF, just know they are going to use formula. A lot don't even do the first days when it's really important and baby gets all the antibodies. I do think that's a shame... 

My friend never even considered it cos she thinks it's weird! Her baby is a year old and she's still got the baby weight, I have to admit I felt ever so slightly smug when I'd lost mine after 3 weeks... Not so weird now eh?! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Chell, so sorry to hear about your friend. I hope it all works out

Laura, Shae is such a doll and a good boy!

I think it got easier as Jackson has gotten older. He's so much fun and is really just an easy-going baby. Yesterday we went shopping and for the first time he whined in his carseat. I held him while I looked through the racks and he was fine. He just wanted to touch the clothes. He tried to get his hands on anything he can now!! I just remember in the first 3 months it was so hard because he couldn't be put down! Now, we plop him in his jumperoo and he's content for hours! He takes 3 naps a day too.

About the BFing, one of my friends tried to convince me to do formula before Jackson was born and I told her no and that was the end of that. I am so glad I stuck to it though in the beginning! I had a great support system both IRL and on here! That is why I love this thread...no matter how you choose to raise your child everyone is supportive and no bickering!!! :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I'm half a stone lighter than when i got pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Well said Margaret!! :hugs: We all just love each other too much to argue! :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

I'd never argue with you ladies! It would spoil our fun!

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have gotten to where I love the time bfing Gunner...I admit when I was having a go at it I was about to give it but now its just our time and the way they look up at you while your doing it is the best feeling ever. I do feel a bit guilty sometimes because Tj can't bond with him in that way and he wants to be able to feed him as well but I just can't get Gunner to take a bottle well. He fights and screams the whole time but as soon as I put him on the breast he is fine. :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Omg Lou, I would find it difficult to bite my tongue if a close friend of mine said that to me! Well done for wapping out your bap!!! :rofl:

Sandi, Lili would projectile vomit after every feed, even on the breast. Have you asked your doc about reflux? :hugs:

Chell, so sorry about your friend. That is so awful. :hugs:

Suz, I've just moved on to the Bamboozles with Lili... Time to go shopping for some funky wraps methinks! :rofl: oh and I forgot to reply about your sister, hope she's ok and sorting things out with her oh. 

Our new car gets delivered tomorrow! So excited!!! Hope Lili doesn't repeat last night's antics... I gave her a big feed at 11. She then woke up at 2am and 4am and took 3.5oz both times!! She then woke up chattering and shouting at 5.30... It's like being back at the beginning again!!t

I had a bit of a moment last night... Don't really know where it cane from, but I started geYtting all panicked about people close to me dying again... I got it quite a lot just after birth, but have been ok for a while... I'm not normally like that... :loopy:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess I would love Ben to sleep that well!! I keep warning you that talk like that about baby sleeping will get you killed.... :gun:


----------



## SBB

Lol lou get the guns out!! 

Jess look on etsy for lovely wraps... :) 

Did someone die to bring on the panics about it or is it just random? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

https://www.brightstarbaby.com/products/Bright-Star-Front-Snap-Diaper-Covers.html these are cute Jess, www.babybumboutique.co.uk sells them here but you might need to email her for specific prints... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

babyloulou said:


> Jess I would love Ben to sleep that well!! I keep warning you that talk like that about baby sleeping will get you killed.... :gun:

Sorry! :blush::rofl:


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Jess I would love Ben to sleep that well!! I keep warning you that talk like that about baby sleeping will get you killed.... :gun:

Maybe this is why Ellen hasn't posted for a few days - lou's been round and shot her :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Did someone die to bring on the panics about it or is it just random?
> 
> X x x

no, that's what's so random about it...


----------



## SBB

Weird Jess.... I sometimes have little panics about the same thing, but it's not normally too bad... Hope it stops cos it's no fun! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love those wraps!! :) 

The panic attacks are no fun... Thinking about it I did have a bout of them a few years back too. I was on one of the tube trains that had a failed bomb on it a week after the London bombings... I went in to shock a few days after it happened and then got all panicked about my family dying... Perhaps it's something that gets triggered in my brain when I go through a stressful event... Guess birth does count as a stressful event, beautiful as it is...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

No I haven't talked to the dr about reflux yet cause it just started...he doesn't always vomit but he is spitting up after every feed now and seems to have a belly ache alot and just wants to nurse more. I guess I will be calling the dr tomorrow and see what we can do. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Peach Blossom

It does sound a lot like the way Lili was when the reflux started. Hope they can do something for you and Gunner. Xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I guess I didnt realize it could come on like that...I can feel his tummy rumble sometimes. I hope they can help us and not try to tell me formula...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Is any getting their cycles?? I have brown mucasy today like I am getting ready for one I didnt think I would get one nursing??/


----------



## Onelildream

I was wondering that too, Sandi. I wonder when my cycle will come back.

I'm already thinking about TTC again. :rofl: WHAT'S WRONG WITH ME?!


----------



## kcw81

Hey Jess hope the anxiety Attack was a one off - that's no fun. Maybe it has to do with just being a new mom and realizing how many things are out of our control or something. Aren't panics about control? I feel anxious alot which s why I try to be so scheduled with the baby and stuff I need to feel in control. But on a whole other subject, what do you use for lilli massages? I was using Vaseline but Jimmy is getting zigs from it. I started massaging him before naps and bed to relax him and found a bonus benefit that it helps make the swaddle stick more so he can't break out!

I am glad we don't argue on here to I love all u guys. You have helped me so much! It's cool how many pages our thread has too!


----------



## babyloulou

Extra virgin olive oil is the best I find Casey :thumbup:

I know our little thread is massive now isn't it!!! Amazing!! Oh that reminds me I haven't updated the first page for ages! Haven't added Daniel or Connor yet! I'll do it now! X


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- just remind me of Connors weight? And was it the 9th or 10th he was born? I can never work out the time/day differences xx


----------



## Onelildream

May 9th, Lou. 7lbs 9oz. 20 inches long. :) THANKS!


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Lou for the oil tip! No acne from that? I got a zit on my chin from snuggling my lived up baby! Thanks for this thread too!!


----------



## babyloulou

Vaseline will clog all the pores Casey if used too much and cause terrible skin rashes/spots. Olive oil is about one of the most natural things you can use on a baby or adult really and shouldn't cause any rashes or spots. Just be careful picking him up though afterwards- it makes them into slippery little buggers! :lol:

Right Connor and Daniel are now official on our front page! I've also added Helen as I kept forgetting! :blush: It's because I'm always on my iPhone instead of laptop and it's awkward to update from my phone! The only things missing now are Cami's birth details because I can't remember them and a "guess the sex" from Helen!!

What I did notice is that Helen's due date is 20th December- that's a year after some of us lot!! Suz was due on Xmas day- isn't it weird that another of us is due a whole year later!! 

Oh another thought..... I need Laura's new pregnancy details to add too!!! She's going to have two front page records!


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Lou didn't know that!! I know the Laura story is amazing!! 2 on the front page!! Well we might need to recruit a couple new preggos for Helen or have verna and caz get knocked up!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it's definitely Verna and Caz's turns now! :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## lisaf

you girls are all awesome.. have to agree :)

I know its normal to have the 'baby blues' and I'm just having one of those days. DH agreed to keep visitors away for the next couple days.
His niece was scheduled to come by today and she did, but she brought some random friend with her. Then his mom called and wanted to stop by with a friend of hers and I burst into tears... its just too much attention, too much pressure and the BFing struggle is taking up all my patience/limits. I will resent his family if their pressure pushes me into giving up BFing.
How can his mom not realize she isn't the only person who wants to see the baby and that I can't take the constant visits? I'm not a social butterfly.. I love staying home and am perfectly happy to only have one or two social visits/occasions a week. Just because there is a baby, why should that change? If anything, I'm under more stress/strain now and have less ability to handle visitors.

He's going to talk to his mom about this stuff tonight.. he suggested it would help if I cried on the phone to her. I'm sure it would help, but why does she need a demonstration of how much she's stressing me out? Why can't she take our word for it?



crap.. forgot what else I was going to write, lol :dohh:

And Chell - I got the biggest size of seven sling.. It worked just fine with my 13lb dog when I was pregnant too.. I haven't tried Daniel in it because I want him to have more neck control before putting him in that sling. I wore him out in my Moby wrap yesterday (loved it too!)

I have to say that wearing a baby reminds me of being pregnant.. everyone smiles at you :haha: Its a great way to get some nice attention.
I totally miss being pregnant right now. Not because of brooding hormones or missing his kicks inside me etc... but mostly because it was SO much easier to be pregnant, lol!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Onelildream said:


> I was wondering that too, Sandi. I wonder when my cycle will come back.
> 
> I'm already thinking about TTC again. :rofl: WHAT'S WRONG WITH ME?!

Me too!! Just trying to convinve Tj!! :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies how do I learn to do the baby massages? I would love to do them to Gunner.


----------



## babyloulou

I haven't learnt any Sandi I just make it up and rub oil or cream on him while singing :rofl: 

Some people go to classes though. Or there are instructions online and videos on YouTube if you google it c


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thanks Lou. I try to rub him after a bath with lotion and he doesn't seem to like it...he just wants his clothes on. LOL


----------



## lisaf

hmm, I rubbed Daniel all over with lotion the other day and he was just so mellow.. I THINK he liked it :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I think he will try some more...and maybe do it other than bath.


----------



## babyloulou

Ben doesn't like it after a bath either Sandi. He hates being cold and wet after his bath and just wants to be dressed and fed. I put cream on this morning instead while he was in a good mood and warm x


----------



## Britt11

gorgeous new profile pics Chell and Lisa :hugs: OMG Lisa he doesnt even look like a newborn, he has such detailed features already, so cute.

again I have to say, you have to tell the family to back right off, I mean seriously what is wrong with them, he is a week old!!

hope everyone is well


----------



## kcw81

So funny I thought baby massage sounded dumb but yhen I tried it and it works, mellows him and gets him soft and lubed to stick good on his swaddle!


----------



## lisaf

I think I'll try massage if he gets fussy and won't sleep again.. last 2 days he's been fussy and wouldnt' go down for a nap.. is that normal for a newborn? I thought all they did was eat, sleep, and poop/pee (and scream sometimes, lol)


----------



## lisaf

and thanks Cat! :) I don't think he looks like a newborn either :) Trying to get birth announcements designed so I can mail them out


----------



## babyloulou

"some" just eat and sleep Lisa! Others (like Ben and Sammuel for instance) seem to have decided right from the start that they don't need sleep! :haha: Ben never did the sleepy newborn thing once he was home from Neonatal at 1 week old. He just fed, fed, fussed, fed,fussed, fed and fed some more for weeks and weeks! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

My Health Visitor's theory is that babies who have been in Neonatal or through a traumatic birth (or both like in Ben's case) are often terrible sleepers and quite fussy :shrug: (hence the fact it's 2:15am here and I haven't been to sleep yet! :dohh:)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, I think it's totally about control. Or lack thereof! Hopefully as I get used to being a mum the panic will subside!

Sandi, I have a special baby massage oil, but olive oil is just as good. You could add a drop of lavender essential oil to the olive oil for added chill out! I was advised by an ayervedic doctor to massage before bath and to do both at the start of the day. I also did a 6 week baby massage course.


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well i am waiting for ffs to put my o in its not done it yet think i o on cd17 just waiting to go the gym just going to do 20 mins on bike and then 20 slow walk on treadmill x x x


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies! 

Lisa :hugs: I PROMISE it gets easier. Double promise!!! It's SOOOO hard those first weeks and the stress of constant visitors can def get too much. My BIL & SIL came to visit S for the first time and I went and had a bath and refused to come out til they'd left :rofl: and they hadnt even pissed me off!! 
Just concentrate on feeding. Keep stressing to dh how important it is and how if you feel like you've given up cos of them that resentment will last a long time! Hopefully he'll see that talking to them now and keeping them away is better in the longrun! 

I was told to use grapeseed oil for baby massages. Works well! Sammuel doesn't particularly like them though I have to say! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

morning girls. :wave: I actually read all the pages of posts i missed. :blush:

Chell im so so sorry about your friend. :hugs:

Lou i cant believe your friend. I would have honestly punched her in the face.

Suz, how some people can think BF is not natural is a joke. tbh i tend to find its the younger generation who have negative things to say about BF as they dont understand it. I will be giging it another go this time. As long as i can do it for a few days like i did with Shae so the baby gets all the good stuff ill be happy.

erm..... what else ws i going to right. :dohh: i have forgot lol.

xxx


----------



## SBB

Yeh Laura did you watch 'is breast best?' with cherry whateverhernameis? There was am antenatal group of teens and they basically thought it was totally weird and unnatural?! 

I do find it worrying that teenagers are so sex obsessed... Wonder what this world is going to be like when our babies are teens :( 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls, just stopping by to say hello and Im glad everyone seems to be well, new mums and babes especially.

No Suz, Lou hasnt shot me..............Im just not in a talky place at the mo as we lost my uncle the other day and its hit me very hard. Brought back lots of stuff Ive not really handled so Im just gonna check in on you all every now and then so I dont bring everyone down x

Im ok but not if u get me, I just need to get over the emotions Im dealing with and the funeral and things.

Im so glad I have Pearl, Im trying hard to concentrate on her as much as possible. I'll keep spying and checking you all are ok. 

Love you all xx


----------



## SBB

:( I'm really sorry Ellen :hugs: 

Don't worry about bringing us down, if you want to talk we're here... 

Lots of love :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw ellen so sorry hun big big :hugs: thinking of you think i have got ibs lower abdomen paining x x x


----------



## kcw81

Ellen hugs to you and take your time. I am so glad you have precious pearlie too.

Hi suz so funny to think back on those first few weeks with NO sleep and total chaos and having the inlaws over way too soon I avoided them like the plague and they pretty much caught on that I was not happy they were there . ha ha. Speaking of them they r coming tomorrow for the weekend. It's been nice not having them for a whole month! Oh well it's just 3 days. Boy you know whatit would feel so good to sleep for like 20 hrs straight only getting up to pee. Can u imagine? Just daydreaming.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Ellen, I'm so sorry. :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Boy you know whatit would feel so good to sleep for like 20 hrs straight only getting up to pee. Can u imagine? Just daydreaming.

Would be A-MAZING!!!!

This is for everyone to read except Lou: 


Spoiler
Lou, I said don't read it!!! :gun:

Ok, Put Sammuel in bed at 8 last night and fed him, then my friend phoned and he woke up cos I was talking. So had to feed him again a little about 9 to get him to sleep. He slept til 3.30am :happydance: then til 6.30! Yay! 

I think I can get him back to sleep til 7.30 maybe so that would just be one feed a night!!! Why do I still feel as tired as ever?! 

I wonder if he'll lose load of weight if he's not night feeding?! 

Lou I know you won't have been able to resist reading. I am sorry :( but I have had 4.5 months of no sleeping so I think I do deserve it a little bit! If Ben isn't sleeping better in 3 weeks you are permitted to shoot me!

x x x


----------



## laura6914

oh ellen im so sorry hunny, thoughts are with you :hugs:

Suz, yey on your successful night :yipee: yeah i watched that programme, there were people from both sdes that really peved me off. It ws a very insightful programme though. 

xx


----------



## kcw81

yay suz!! thats totally awesome! he will just eat more in the dat to make up for it don't worry they know how to gwt there full quotas!


----------



## SBB

Yeh Laura I don't think it portrayed either side very well! But it made for good watching. 

Have you watched the one on bbc3 where they all smoke/drink/eat shit through pregnancy? I can't not watch it but it's vile!! 

Yeh I hope so Casey - don't want him to lose his fat rolls just yet :haha: 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Ellen, so sorry to hear about your uncle :hugs: take all the time you need and we will be right here waiting for you!!

Lou, I think Ben is what they call a high-need baby...from what I read they can be very demanding (obviously) and parenting them can be difficult but it is also quite rewarding...kind of raises the parent up to be a better parent and a better person


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Suz don't worry...Jackson hasn't had a middle of the night feed in 3 months....he's as chunky as ever...wearing 18 months clothes :shock: actually had to buy him 24 month onesies :shock::shock:


----------



## kcw81

hey Suz one trick that has worked really well for us to get him to go all the way thru the night without a 3 or 4am feed was to make sure he gets a full feed around 10pm. so even though we put him to bed at like 830pm after a feed at 7pm, I wake him out of his deep sleep at 10pm and feed him a full one even though he would rather be sleeping. Its called a dream feed. then he is full for the night. :) boy you are impressive with your high tech skills by the way in that hidden lou post!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: no way marg!!! That's hilarious! What a chunk :) 

Lol I think from the replies Lou knows it's about sleeping :haha: 

Yeh I might try a dream feed. He's only done this for about 3 days so far so will keep this up for a week then maybe introduce dream feed when I go to bed at 11 or whatever and see if that gets him through. 

Exciting!!! 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, his last bottle is usually around 8:30p and his next one isn't until about 7:30a.


----------



## babyloulou

:gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## kcw81

It's so funny when Jimmy started going all the way I was so excited but didn't even want to mention it out loud cuz I thought I would jinx it! It is really super exciting when it starts happening it feels like winning a lottery or something!


----------



## babyloulou

:gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun::gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- I'm so sorry- I've only just read back properly! I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: Don't worry about bringing us down we're all here for you. Loads of love xxx


----------



## SBB

Lou I just wet myself at your posts! 

Ok, we are not allowed to mention sleeping from now until Ben is sleeping through. Except if it's to say how badly we've slept :haha: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: I don't mind really :hugs: I'll just keep convincing myself it means Ben will be an easier toddler! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Funny post Lou! Lucky you Are so positive and goodnatured - I think i would not be handling life so well with no sleep and lots of fuss.


----------



## kcw81

Hi ok so what else is there besides a jumperoo and activity mat for the baby to hang out in and be active in as they get older 5-12 months? Is there something else?


----------



## babyloulou

Door bouncer? A walker?


----------



## SBB

I don't know casey, I guess a walker? Plus he'll be able to sit and play with his toys :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hey on the topic of what we saying about breastfeeding yesterday someone posted this story in the breastfeeding forum https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-branded-disgusting-breastfeeding-public.html

The story itself is bad enough but the worst thing are the comments from readers and the public at the bottom!! :shock: People saying BF in public is disgusting and comparing it to someone pooing in the middle of the cafe!! :shock:


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, that's not to say that Jackson sleeps from 8:30p-7:30a...on the contrary, he wakes up a few times, but takes his paci and goes back to sleep...usually...last night he woke up at 4am and started talking to the dog and playing..rolling all over the place and such...little monkey!


----------



## kcw81

Wow Lou what a story. People can b such a holes with their stupid comments. But don't you cover up if u feed out at public areas or do u let it show? I would cover with my cape cuz I am modest about my body.


----------



## kcw81

The owner was so awful to throw her garbage in her car!


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, about the toys...we just have the jumperoo and then we also have a basket of age appropriate toys that we sit on the floor and play with. His favorites are the spiral rattle (he sticks the whole thing in his mouth) the little ball that wobbles and the wobbly penguin. He's also got one of those talking books with lights that he likes to pound on. But he'll play with just about anything he can get his hands on...paper, keys, the dog...whatever is in his reach pretty much.


----------



## Britt11

Hello ladies, yeah 34 weeks for me!! :happydance:

Interesting article Lou...thanks for posting
I am not going to really comment either way because its a very sensitive issue for a lot of women and fuels heated debates that I am not interested in entertaining but I can say there are always 2 sides to every story. I think there are likely partial truths in both women's stories....I cant see a business owner following a lady out to her car to throw garbage in it and if she did, what led up to it? she must have said some awful things to the owner to have that sort of reaction...again 2 sides to every story

any who, hope everyone has an awesome day, kitten is being so cute, she is so active little sweetie

how are our new moms??


----------



## kcw81

Hi cat!

Yeah sorry if I said anything out of order on that article I don't want to debate either. Sometimes I like to read all the anonymous comments on articles bc it's so juicy how crazy people sound! I have a sick curiosity to read those.


----------



## TySonNMe

Girls, I just bought Jackson his big boy car seat :cry: he's growing up too fast!!!


----------



## kcw81

Hey that's awesome Marg!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I forgot to say Ben had this third swimming lesson today and we did submergence! He was ducked under 3 times and he loved it!!! He was kicking his legs for the whole lesson and really getting into it! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Margaret we need to get one soon too :cry: I want a rear facing one but don't know much about them and I know they are more expensive :( 

Lou I read that article, I haven't read the responses because I find them really depressing. There was an article in the Daily Fail the other day about nappies, it's real nappy week, and they publish an article saying that councils have spent 3million or something on cloth nappy schemes and research shows they are no better for the environment. It REALLY pissed me off, there was no back up and a report they vaguely referred to was so outdated (assuming people wash nappies at 90 degrees every day, tumble dry and iron them?!?! Actually most wash at 40 every 2 or 3 days and line dry!) and they completely ignored the cost and implications of landfill. It really pissed me off I was in such a bad mood for the whole day.... 
I don't read a paper and that's why! I did read the first comment from a lady who makes a very good point, it's fine for girls to have their tits out on pg3 of the sun, but breast feeding? Using breasts for what they're actually for?! Shocking... Seriously people are such twats if they likened it to pissing in a coffee shop. They need shooting :gun: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw lou bless him hun x x x


----------



## SBB

Aw I wish I'd taken Sammuel - sounds like fun! Do you think I could just take him myself - is there a special technique to dunking? 

Will you get a photo? 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I bought the Britax Marathon 70...it's one of the best carseats on the market and rearfaces up to 40 pounds!! I plan on rearfacing as long as I can!


----------



## SBB

I might have to look at that then, not sure if we get the same things here. Did you find it was more expensive than forward facing? Not sure what it's like there but after baby seats almost no one has rear facing here... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I was reading a RF thread not long ago and people were saying there are some affordable ones that aren't much more than normal ones- think they said the RAC did one? :shrug:

As for swimming basically they have had us practicing the command since week one which is "Ben. Ready" then you take a big exaggerated breath in yourself and raise your shoulders as if you're holding your breath. The first week we said it and just poured water over the back of their heads, then last week we said it and poured water over their whole heads and faces. We've also been practicing in the bath every night tipping water over him and saying the command. The command is so eventually they copy and start holding their breath- it doesn't matter that they don't to start with as they still have the automatic reflex until 6 months. Ben has started to recognise the command though and closes his eyes before the water hits him. As for the dunking we basically just held the baby in front of us under the arms with thumbs under their necks and dunked them! :haha: all the teacher said was it's important to keep them vertical but with the upper body and head slightly angled towards you (so the water doesn't shoot up their noses) and then you just pull them under water so there's a couple of inches of water above their heads and then straight back up.


----------



## SBB

Sounds easy enough lou I might just dunk him! Not really but I'd like to go with me and Danny. How do you get changed before and after on your own? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's a little private pool in a house that the swimming company hires so we just get changed around the pool on the settees. I just put the changing mat on the carpet change Ben first then leave him on the mat while I get changed. Can't imagine doing it in a changing rooms though :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

Suz good call on not reading that shite as a rule! 

Lou yay for Ben that sounds so fun and cute!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, we started by saying "Lili ready swim" then taking water in our hand and wiping their face. We do that 3 times each time. In a lesson we repeat it 4 times. Then we use te comand when we do underwater swims. If their mouths are open we also blow in their ear or face which makes them close their mouth automatically. we practice in the bath and lili now closes her eyes and mouth when I say swim! Not sure how safe it is to do it without a "professional" there, but you could build up slowly I guess. 

Lou, glad Ben is enjoying it now. Took Lili 2 or 3 lessons before she enjoyed it!


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- what does Lili wear for swimming? Ben has to wear a disposable and then a Konfidence 'nappicova' and then a Konfidence wetsuit over that. I ordered him a 3 months+ nappicova to last him a few weeks and then a 6 months + one for later on- but the 3+ months one is too tight for him. Would you like it for Lili? It's in a powder blue colour but not overly boyish!? I'd offer it to one of the boys but as they're all the size of Ben I don't think it would fit Sammuel or the others either. Don't worry if you don't want it cos I'll save it for pregnant friends x


----------



## babyloulou

It's one of these.... 

https://https://www.google.co.uk/m/...=uk&client=safari&q=powder blue nappicova#i=5


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw thanks Lou, Lili has a tots bots swim nappy and a swimsuit. Thanks for the offer, it's very kind of you, but I'd save it for your friends. Xx :hug: :flower:


----------



## babyloulou

No probs- just thought I'd check :hugs: 

If anyone else does want it let me know but it does seem very small for 3+ months plus and I think all our little ones are US based now aren't they? Am I forgetting anyone?...


----------



## Onelildream

Ladies-my bleeding stopped and was just a dark brown for a few days...but was watching a movie with hubs and I started gushing blood. It soaked through my pantyliner, underwear and sweats and got the couch.... I'm a bit scared. Discharge form says to go to the ER but I'm not sure... Has anyone else had a stagnent period of no bleeding, then heavy bleeding like that? If it gets worse or continues through the night I'll go in to the hospital in the morning. ugh. worried...
I have had some excessive cramping but I thought maybe I had a bladder infection or something. :( tear.


----------



## SBB

Hi chell it's only a few days so sounds normal, I had varying bleedig and would think it stopped then there would be loads! I also passed a MASSIVE clot randomly which was pretty gross! But I think since he's only a few days old it sounds fairly normal... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Also, sammuel slept terribly last night :cry: I knew it wouldn't last. I'm knackered, and gutted :( 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: happy Friday wooppp it comes round quick this weekend well going the gym again still really sore bbs and still weeing alot still have ibs so just going to take it easy with the gym x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys happy Friday. Chell I think it's normal to have lots but in clumps, did it stop today being so heavy?

Suz it's ok totally expected to have backtracking on the sttn thing., espec cuz u mentioned it aloud Sammuel knew and wanted to show who is boss! It will happen akin again if he sleeps and eats enuff during the day! Sorry u are tired! I am too - i hate having to get up so eArly to pump but it's gotta be done or i'd explode.


----------



## TySonNMe

CHell, I think it's pretty normal, but if you're worried call your doctor or nurse. I remeber it being pretty heavy and passing a huge clot.

Suz, I think you guys have the marathon too...not sure. It was about $200 on amazon shipped. To some that pretty expensive, but like I said it's one of the best on the market and it rearfaces up to 40 pounds and then forward faces up to 70 pounds...it should last him several years. I actually had to argue with OH about the carseat as he thought it was too expensive...my thoughts are that you can't put a price on your child's safety...he quickly agreed!

Morning girls!


----------



## SBB

Good luck caz! 

Yeh it's blatantly cos I talked about it yesterday :dohh: anyway he didn't exactly sleep through the other nights, he still had one feed and an early one! Just was so pissed off last night :( 

Oh well... one day I won't be so tired!! 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, I've found that I've gotten used to it. I'm definitely not as tired as I used to be and I wake up at 6am every morning...Jackson woke up 3 times last night. :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz :hugs: How many times was he up? Ben didn't do too badly last night but only because I gave in and co-slept after 4am. He's fine if we co-sleep and will sleep well- it's just in his crib he's a nightmare! :growlmad: I still remember those two night in a row we had back in week 10 where he had two blocks of 5 hours sleep! I dream about those two nights! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Lou those 5 he chunks will happen again if they happened already! Hopefully soon.

Marg why do u have to get up at night for jax?


----------



## SBB

I missed your post about the seat, thanks marg! 

I didnt realise jax still woke so often! 

Lou I woke him at 11 (by accident) when we went to bed, so fed him then, then he woke at 2.30, 4.30 and 6.30. He was properly crying though. I didn't want to feed him cos I wanted him to go back to sleep and get used to less feeds like he has been doing, but I had to give in and feed him in the end :( 

Can you let Ben cosleep until he gets better at sleeping? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I can co-sleep but I really don't want to so keep trying to get him to stay in his crib. Ste has to sleep in the spare room still cos of all the co-sleeping :-( 

Ben took 2 hours to settle to bed last night but once down he went from 9:30 to 1am- then he fed til nearly 2am then back to sleep in the crib. Then he woke up at 3:30 and wouldnt settle in the crib so I plonked him next to me on the bed fed til just after 4 then he slept next to me until 8am, woke up and latched him on and we both slept until 11:30!! :rofl: So much for routine!! :dohh:

Ooooo girls I'm going to the Baby Show at the NEC tomorrow!! So excited! :happydance:


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, he just wakes up...I think if I let him whine a little he would go back to sleep on his own. He doesn't wake up to eat or anything...we just give him his pace and he drifts off gain usually. The only problem is he's in our bedroom in the pack and play since OH hurt his ankle so we try to shush him quickly not to wake the other partner.


----------



## TySonNMe

What a bunch of crappy sleepers we have!! LoL!


----------



## SBB

It's not funny marg!!! :haha: 

Lou have fun at the baby show! I am hoping to exhibit there next year with the nursery and nappy stuff. Are you going for anything in particular or just a wonder around? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Just for a look really Suz! We'll probably spend a fortune though!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

I'm sure you will Lou!! We didn't spend too much when we were there, and that was before Sammuel was born. 

Don't get too excited cos it's not actually that brilliant, esp if you've already had the baby! 

Check out the nappy stands for me and fill me in! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ok will do! Although I won't really know what I'm looking at to be fair! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

No, it's really not!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Has Jax ever slept through Marg? Are you expressing too or just breastfeeding? X


----------



## SBB

Do you girls feel like your boobs aren't so full any more? Mine don't really seem to get to exploding point very often and they quite often feel fairly empty. 

The mil and fil are here, doing my head in as usual!!! I asked them to maybe come over one day a week for 2 hours to look after S, on a set day, so I can do some work. They keep just saying 'give us a ring when you want us over'. I don't want to ring them every week, just want to set a day. 
Anyway MIL said all stroppily in her way 'we're not mind readers you need to let us know' so I snapped slightly and said 'I don't want you to read my mind, I just want to set up a day as I've already said'. Grrrr they wind me up, I must've said it 10 times and she's so negative about everything! Don't know if I want sammuel being with them every week!! 
rant over :lol: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

If she's being that indecisive Suz then just say "fine- I want you on...." and just set the day yourself! :shrug: 

As for the boob thing yes mine haven't felt full for ages and they don't leak as much anymore either. I read that it happens after the first few months- it's when your supply is exactly where the baby wants it x


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, he slept through for about 2 weeks and then he was doing pretty good about a week ago sleeping from 8p-ish to about 4a-ish and now it's back to waking up every couple of hours, but he has not needed a nighttime feed since about 13 weeks.

Suz, my boobs haven't felt full since my bout of mastitis around 10 or 11 weeks.


----------



## Onelildream

Hey ladies. The bleeding is much better today. It was so strange tho going from brown an slow to huuuuuge gushes of bright red blood. I thought I'd bleed out over night. Lol

Suz- I'd set a day with mil. Just say every Monday at 2 pm I want u here until 4 pm. Maybe that's what she needs.

On the subject of crappy sleepers, Connor has left his sleep pattern and started freaking out at night. I think it's the reflux bc he's been screaming like he's dying randomly. I resorted to cosleeping too even tho the newborn crib/ napped is right nex to my bed. He at least sleeps better when he's touching me. Ugh.

Well, it's laundry day. Boooo! We are working on Connor's birth announcements....they are soooo cute.


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys my boobs only feel really full after a night sleep and then prob every 4 hour they get the gull milk ducts feeling still where u can feel the ducts fill up u know what I mean? But I pump usually every 3 or so hours so I never get to that point unless I get too busy. Yeah I read that your body adjusts to exactly how much the baby needs on a day but I guess I
Am messing with nature since still o pump an extra 20 oz per day. I bet when I wean off the pump I will get some probes like clogs .

Suz my inlays come tonight I feel yr pain. On the one hand they are helpful- on the other it's super annoying having them up in your business bothering u. Wish they could come and help without really having to have lots of chatting. I am so mean. But yrs sound obnoxious just set a day lady! It's not that hard!


----------



## kcw81

Chell it seriously would be a weird thing of Connor slept thru every night as a brand new baby, I know u sleep train but still I swear they need to feed every few hrs at the beginning cuz their tiny little bellies can't hold enuff right? You are the expert tho so I defer to u. Glad yr bleeding cleared up!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies,

Sorry about the crappy sleepers :hugs: Lili is all over the place too with sleep. She's is soooo winged at the moment and clingy... Perhaps it has something to do with the full moon this week...

We went to the pead this morning. He's going to do some blood tests to check for chromosomal abnormalities. He said there is a very slim chance, but worth looking in to due to her small stature and the single palmar crease on her hand. I'm not too worried as I feel shes perfectly normal in most ways.

This will make you laugh... I got asked for ID buying a bottle of wine earlier!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Jess I am sure lilli is just small no big deal! What do u mean u got asked for?


----------



## babyloulou

I love that Jess! I haven't been ID'd for ages! Lucky you! :winkwink:


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- what does her palm look like? How does that indicate something wrong?


----------



## Peach Blossom

If you look at your hand you have 2 lines that go across it, Lili just has one. It used to be called a simian crease. It can be an indication of a chromosomal problem, it is present in 66% of downs babies for instance. It can happen in normal people too, but isn't common. I'm sure everything is fine with her.


----------



## Onelildream

Ah, I'm sorry the drs are having you do testing. That must be a bit nervewracking. She's a sweet little thing, and it sounds like they are just covering themselves and double checking. I'm sure it's just a super cool singular crease! Somehing unique for her to show off later. Lol.


----------



## SBB

Aw tiny lili is just fine I'm sure, she's just our weeny clomid girl! My sister said theyd like to do some photos and she'll call you if that's ok Jess? Can I pass on your number? Her name is Harriet (or Harrie)... 

Lol about getting asked for ID! I havent been asked in quite a while, Danny got asked recently and he's 35 :haha: 

Chell glad the bleeding stopped. Hes less than 2 weeks old I'd be amazed if he was sleeping through already!! And lou would def :gun: you!! 

Just feeding sammuel to sleep, fingers crossed for a good night! 

Yeh I will just tell the MIL, I just hate the way she says things to me so accusingly and horribly all the time. It's just her way but if I'm tired I get so annoyed about it!! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Jess, when are they doing the chromosomal testing? I hope everything is okay with Lili!! :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Just talked to my friend with breast cancer. It's only in her breasts and lymph, no where else. She starts chemo on Wednesday. Double mastectomy in the fall. She just bought a wig. I'm so happy for her; she's so strong and positive about it all! What an amazing woman!


----------



## SBB

That is amazing, I hope she'll be ok and stay positive through it... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I hope she'll be ok Chell xxxx :flower:


----------



## kcw81

Chell that is so hard!! Not fair either bit she sounds ready and has a plan all scheduled. Hope it works out like Christina applegate! She is doing great now and even got preggo after the whole double masect and treatment.

That is interesting u can tell that from a line on a palm Jess! Weird. U do look super young lucky!


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope she will be fine chell x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell, great news about your friend. I hope it all works out for her. :hugs:

They're doing blood tests next week, not sure when we get the results... I assume we'll hear if there is anything that needs addressing... I'm not going to fret about it. She's just our little micro baby. :)

Suz, thats fine, get your sis to call me whenever... Hope Lili is out of her funk by then!! :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

Chell- Daniel is not wanting to sleep right now unless I'm touching him... its driving me crazy.. I can't eat, sleep or even pump unless DH will hold him (but DH is being a whiny brat about being tired when I'm getting half the sleep he is).

I'm starting to worry that I'm over-feeding him... Its only 2pm and he's had 6 wet diapers and 7 solids... surely thats abnormal?!
I'm also worrying that I might be building up an over-supply.. I froze my first 2 bags of breastmilk today. I get up to 5 ozs during a pumping session but Daniel can only only eat 100ml tops at a feed. Getting REALLLLLY sick and tired of both feeding and attaching myself to this machine. Washing everything afterwards really sucks too :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Sounds about right to me Lisa. BF babies usually poo more than FF babies. I was told in the beginning we should have anyway from 10 to 12 wet/poo diapers a day. I still haven't gotten the hang of pumping. I hate it and it makes me feel like I spend my day either nursing or pumping. I have a small supply. How long will you get to be home?


----------



## babyloulou

That sounds normal Lisa. Both the feeding/pooing and the wanting to be held all the time. They call the first 3 months the 4th trimester of pregnancy as the baby is used to being inside you and so being attached to you 24-7, so when they come out it's scary for them to be separated from you! Tell your OH to man up though!!! :growlmad:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh man I missed that part about DH...yep I agree tell him to man up and get over himself. You have been doing all the hard stuff. men


----------



## SBB

Lisa it's like that at the beginning, I had SOOOO much milk!! any luck getting him on the boob better? 

Sammuel also wouldn't sleep unless he was on me and it is very very draining... 

Promise it gets easier :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and yes that many poos sounds normal... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Sammuel also wouldn't sleep unless he was on me and it is very very draining...
> 
> Promise it gets easier :hugs:
> 
> X x x

Ha ha!! Do you promise me too Suz? I'm still waiting.... :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I did promise you too lou. Hmmmm! You've got to admit it is easier now than the first 4 weeks - surely?!?! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

thanks girls.. hard to know what is normal and what's not. He keeps getting the hiccups and that keeps him awake too.

He's got this rash that I'm pretty sure is normal but it still sucks to look at. I'm not horribly worried but I feel bad because I don't know if I'm somehow making it worse. Having had eczema my whole life it doesn't look severe to me compared to what a 'bad' rash looks like.


I feel the same way Sandi! :( All I do is nurse and pump. sorry your supply isn't very high though :(
The only plus-side is the weight loss.. the pounds are just dropping off. I'm within 5lbs of my pre-pregnancy weight (not that its much to brag about considering I was overweight to start, lol!) I'd gained 30lbs this pregnancy so thats awesome. 
I really really don't want to give up but just don't know how to keep going at this pace!


DH told his inlaws I wasn't feeling well so they've left us alone, but now I keep hearing from other people 'I hope you're feeling better'... which just pisses me off that they're all talking about me :dohh:
Having another 'low' day here...


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> I did promise you too lou. Hmmmm! You've got to admit it is easier now than the first 4 weeks - surely?!?! :rofl:
> 
> X x x

If I'm completely honest then yes I guess so as feeding is a lot easier. For the first six weeks I was feeding him from 4pm every afternoon until early hours of the morning with barely a pause between feeds! :dohh: But the night sleeping was better at the beginning than it is now :shrug: 

Lisa- where is the rash? Ben had a terrible milk rash on his face and chest for the first few weeks- it soon cleared up though. I noticed last week that his legs had started to go dry and rash-ified too though so I've switched to all organic natural baby creams, washes etc and it's cleared up x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lisa my dr told me to use my breast milk on Gunner's rash..it was the baby acne and it worked. :) She said that breast milk also cured pink eye....lol who knew??


----------



## SBB

Lisa where's the rash? Sammuel had a rash on his face and chest for about 3 weeks... 

I had plenty of low days (as you know) I did find the first 3 weeks so very hard, but it quickly got better from there. The feeding will calm down and that will make things a little easier. 

You're doing a great job :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

And oops I didn't mean I had a low supply I meant I have a low supply stashed...only 5 bags in the freezer that total 25oz. But I really hate to pump. I even have a Medela hospital pump.


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- I agree with Suz. Just stick it out- it gets a lot more relaxed once the feeding improves. You're doing brilliantly- just accept the cuddles for now and relax- nothing else matters! I do think you need to get DH on side a bit more though- make him realise how full on it is for you xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-my supply just got better yesterday. I still leak a bit, but FINALLY don't have to pump between feedings. Hopefully you will be able to stop pumping soon too. I tried NOT to empty each breast each time I pumped so I wouldn't trick my body in to thinking I needed more...Maybe you could try that? I just emptied out until I felt comfortable and then stopped.
Men are a funny sort, huh? I think all guys just like to do a bit of complaining, but don't realize that we had less sleep/did more/produce meals with our bodies/feel drained/etc... Try to find the humor in it! I just laugh at my husband when he complains. it is quite funny, really.
I think you can tell if you over feed if Daniel is throwing up a lot. Otherwise, he might just need it. :) Max was my chunky boy--ate all the time and gained TONS of weight. Dr said it wasn't a problem unless he had diarrhea every diaper and/or puked after every meal. Hope that helps.
:hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Where's the rash?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Chell I think I am confused...I didn't pump at all in the beginning because I thought pumping encouraged my body to keep making that amount..it took a couple of weeks for me not to be engorged all the time but of course I am not going back to work so maybe you need to pump to keep extra up so you can pump for work and nurse at home?? Is that right?


----------



## lisaf

they want me pumping to establish a good supply.. maybe after the first 2-3 weeks they'll tell me to slow down on the pumping? It doesn't help that Daniel won't take his whole feed from the breast. Though maybe if I did that, he'd feed every 1-2 hours instead of every 3-4 :shrug: I think they also want me pumping because the nipple shield can prevent my nipples from getting the proper stimulation and could hurt my supply etc.

The rash is all over his chest, arms, legs, back etc.. I've been putting some milk on it and it might be getting better now. I have a ped appointment on Monday I'll have him check but I'm sure its all normal.

I only have about 9 ounces in the freezer, lol... I'm not trying to store it up, I'm just trying to keep it from going bad since I'm pumping more than he's eating. Though, come to think of it, if I have to take my medication and can't BF, it might be a good thing to have a couple month's worth in the freezer.
I really really want to take my medication though :( If I can't nap anyway, I might as well shake this sleepy feeling...


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa you're doing a great job...hang in there...it will get do much better in a few short weeks


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I agree Lisa your doing amazing. I don't think I could handle the pumping and nursing. You must be exhausted. Kudos to you!


----------



## lisaf

thanks.. its not easy :( Just don't want to give up on breastfeeding.. wish there was a way to take a break for a few days without losing progress or hurting supply, lol


----------



## lisaf

awww, Daniel's umbilical cord is almost off! Its so close to falling off that I'm afraid of knocking it off, lol! Makes me want to cry though.. are all milestones going to be like this?


----------



## kcw81

Hey y'all chatty lot! Lisa where Is Daniel while you type? On yr lap? You are doing amazing and no matter what happens with breast or pump or ff it's gonna be okay and Daniel is lucky to have such doting parents . :)

Inlaws are here now and I am pumping till j wakes from his evening nap.


----------



## lisaf

He was either in my lap or DH's arms when I was typing.. set him down for a few right now, hoping he dozes off.


----------



## kcw81

Baby sleep dust to you! When he dozes he is gonna grunt and make noises that sound like crying but it's not sometimes it's just his restless naps. Does he make noise while sleeping and it wakes you up?


----------



## lisaf

no, he makes a few noises during his sleep but not enough to wake me
DH is holding/entertaining him now. I figure if he stays awake now, he might actually sleep through the night between feedings.. wishful thinking? :)

His umbilical cord fell off! Can't wait for it to be totally clean there so we can do a real bath.


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi: I had a terrible night! Ben didn't sleep well at all and now the little monkey is fast asleep! :rofl:

Well I'm off to the Baby Show at the NEC. A lovely girl in the Baby Club has given me free tickets too! Saves £40 :happydance: Have a nice day everyone :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Enjoy lou! Don't spend too much!! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all hope your weekend is good well afm been food shopping just chilling why my son is shopping with his nan ff has still not put my o in so don't no whats going on does any one no if i can take anything for this cold are or hay fever lou enjoy hun x x x


----------



## SBB

Aw that's great Lou - have fun!!! 

Sammuel did pretty well, 8.30 til 2.30 - then, at 4.30 WIDE AWAKE - playing, whinging etc. I fed him again and just went back to sleep and I guess he did too, but then woke up fully at 6.30! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi everyone! Lou have fun at the show! Tell us if u get anything! 

I am up pumping and will wake jimmy in a bit to eat when I am done. Gonna spend the day home with the inlaws but hoping dh and I can sneak off to dinner out tonight and leave j with them ! So funny how just going down the street to eat dinner by ourselves sounds so exciting!! 

Last night I took the dog out and left j with dh and the inlaws for like 40 minutes and when I came back they were all a bit flustered bc j isn't used to anyone! He was fussy and they dont know all the little tricks we use to appease the baby. So Mil thinks I have a fussy baby but the truth is jimmy is just scared of them! I wish she would not try to jabber at him inanely in such a loud silly voice and get in his face cuz it freaks him out! Hopefully she will learn as she spends more time to not be sooo in his face.


----------



## kcw81

Suz, not too bad with Sammuel!


----------



## SBB

Lol j hates the grandparents :haha: if they don't see people a lot though it is overwhelming! Hopefully she'll learn to be calmer with him...

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello ladies. Hope everyone is having a great saturday! We had a lazy morning and just got out of bed. :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well just tried Lili with some baby rice... She kicked off and then went to sleep!! :rofl: thought I'd timed it perfectly! :dohh: Annabel Karmel says to do the first taste an hour after their "lunchtime" bottle... oh well I'll try tomorrow...

My car sold... £560!!! For an undrivable car!!! I mean there was a day before eBay when _you_ had to pay someone to take it away!!! :rofl:

Suz, does it get light in your bedroom? I've noticed that Lili wakes up about 4.30 just chattering away... And I think it's cos it's getting light. We're getting some blackout blinds cos she slept so much better in France where we had shutters on the windows.


----------



## kcw81

Jess that's a brilliant idea about blackout blinds! Specially cuz it's light so late in summer here. I want that for me too! I heard you should feed rice cereal at feeding times so baby doesn't get inthe habit of wanting snacks and not full meals?


----------



## SBB

Yeh Jess it's really light, I keep saying to Danny that we must get some black outs, but they will spoil our room :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey hi-tech suz how do you post an iPod pic into Facebook if it ain't an iPhone?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Buy some blackout material, cut some small holes in the corners, buy some suction pads and just put them up temporarily, or even put them up every night and take them down in the morning. That's what I'm doing. 

I may try some rice in the middle of a feed tomorrow... I don't want her to start associating it with a tantrum!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Yeah good idea Jess mix the fun delicious normal feeds with the new suspicious food and she won't catch on!


----------



## SBB

Great idea Jess will do that :) 

Hmmm casey I have the iPhone so I'm not sure, are you using the Facebook app? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

thought I'd share this photo! Micro baby in the garden!! https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/5d0485e3.png


----------



## lisaf

lol, how cute!!! its like she's on a beach chair catching some sun!


----------



## SBB

Love it Jess she's so cute! Have you put suncream on her yet? I keep meaning to order some cos I want the green baby stuff... 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

haha aw shes so cute x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Love it Jess she's so cute! Have you put suncream on her yet? I keep meaning to order some cos I want the green baby stuff...
> 
> X x x

Yeah I use the soltan baby stuff... Which green baby stuff are you getting?


----------



## SBB

I think this one https://www.greenpeople.co.uk/new-no-scent-childrens-sun-lotion-spf25-150ml.aspx

Hi Ellen, hope you're doing ok Hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Suz, not doing too bad. Highs n lows u know.....................

Glad everyone is ok. xxx

Lisa, honestly it does get easier.....I remember the first few weeks were like having a breakdown over such normal stuff! You are doing grand sweetie xxx

Lou - Dont be spending too much ok??

Im looking at the cheapest poss for a week away in Sorrento for our friends wedding in August. Its sooooooooooooooooo pricey my eyes are watering but we need something to look forward to once more u know? x


----------



## SBB

That sounds like a nice break Ellen... How's pearly pigpog doing? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorrento is beautiful, it'll be just what you need Ellen. Look at skyscanner.net for the flights. Will you fly to Naples and then drive? Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Jess, thats what we are planning on, just trying to get in to the wedding hotel Grand Capodimonte.......Its amazingly beautiful but getting booked up super fast so not sure we'll manage it. FX girls xxx

Pearls doing super.............Today while burping her she would not make eye contact with me so I BOO'd her and SPHSL! Then everytime after I said BOO she laughed her ass off.Its so funny cos her laugh is soooo gruff then girlie. Its cheered me up no end! xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw I love the little giggles and laughs they cheer me up no end if I'm feeling crappy! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

really wanting to give up BFing right now... my nipples are getting more and more sore... all he seems to do is want to chew/flatten them so when I pull them out of his mouth there is a ridge across them. So I'm nursing less and pumping more and I'm just so tired of it.
But I really want him to get the breastmilk and I really want the benefits of BFing for myself too. Just feeling so burned out already :(


----------



## Rudeollie

Lisa, do what u need to but see a maybe BF'ing/ lactation nurse first ok?? They are so good at helping u out xxx ALSO take a wee bit of time out.....tell DH u need a few hours alone, pump and chill out and see how u feel then. Have an alone bath etc 

Honestly we;ve all been there and its so hard the first few weeks but if u want it u can do it. Trust us xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- do what you need to honey. Just make sure it's what you really want to do so you don't regret it when the 'new baby' blues pass. Like Ellen says maybe some time out for a rest with DH taking charge will help recharge your batteries. I wouldn't have been able to keep it up without Ste's help to get extra sleep/rest when I've needed it. Weekend mornings he takes Ben downstairs while I sleep bringing him up every couple of hours for feeding (because he won't take a bottle- you could probably get even more rest as Daniel will) xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-No one will judge you on your decision. You do what you have to. My nipples still hurt too, but remember that right now it's all still a learning process and u r mostly bruised. It gets better. Promise.

Jess-OMfreakinGOSH. She is so freakin cute I could gobble her up! Sweetiepie!

Sandi-sorry I didn't answer earlier, but I don't empty out when I pump. Just pump to help the engorgement so Connor can actually latch. Now they aren't engorged until my milk comes in, but I usually nurse before that happens. I'm not planning on going back to work...except my 4 hours a month for marketing consultations. lol. Really hard work. ;)

Went to the park today....rain followed us there, I guess. EVEN THO IT WASN'T SUPPOSED TO RAIN TODAY!!!! grrrrrrrrr. Had to run home with the baby in the sling. That was horrible.


----------



## lisaf

I feel like I only have 1 resource left to help me with breastfeeding... I've seen the home-visit nurse, seen all the experts at the hospital, had my doula come by etc.
The reason I'm so frustrated is that things keep getting worse.. we seem to be losing ground instead of improving and making progress. Each feeding hurts more and is less productive.
I don't know if the stress of trying all this so hard is contributing to the baby blues or if the baby blues are just making it harder to handle all this nursing stuff.

DH is so helpful.. he actually gets up and does the 2nd feed of the night on his own and I put off pumping until I want to get up. He washes all the parts for me every feed, changes the diapers and burps while I pump. Part of my stress is wondering how I'm going to manage when he goes back to work on Tuesday :(

I know I will regret giving up right now. I just also know I watched many women struggle to get BFing going and told myself I would never do that to myself.. that I wouldn't carry on trying for 3 months etc... its not worth it to wear yourself out like that especially when my time home with him is so limited.

There is one more expert in town I have a call out to, hoping she can come by and help me. She's back in town tomorrow but I don't know how back-logged she'll be.


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies,
DH is out of town for the weekend and I met a GF for dinner tonight, was lovely.
Lisa- oh hon, I feel for you, I hear BF'ng can be so hard, I am worried myself that I will have issues. Hang in there and whatever decision you make in the end its your decision and it cant be wrong :hugs:

seriously how cute is Lili??!!! OMG, love the garden picture, little monkey :hugs:
Chell- sounds like you are in the swing of things with the LO already :thumbup:

Caz- I see you are 9dpo, how are you feeling? fx'd hon 

Hello to the rest of the girls, hope you are well.
question for you as well, I am over 34 weeks now and in the last few days my crotch has been very achy :blush: especially after I have been sitting for awhile. Did you guys have this? is it just my cervix and pelvis getting ready for birth or could Kitten be sitting quite low? I also have to go the bathroom like all the time and usually its just a bit.

Okay Kitten is pushing around like crazy....ouuchhy she is a strong little 5 pounder.

oh finally for the US girls, what wrap/carrier do you recommend (I think we have different ones over here than in the uK)? I really like the Baby Hawk, Mai Tei, but apparently you cant breastfeed in it...is that something that you really need, or can you just take the baby out of the carrier easy enough to bf?


----------



## lisaf

I use the Moby wrap.. Me and Daniel love it... the Mei Tai is a bit simpler to get on, but quite a bit more expensive so I started with the moby.
I've heard you can BF in it, but at this point I'm just trying to BF period :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys. Lisa dont be so hard on yrself you are doing the best u can and honestly it's not that big a deal in the grand scheme of things as long as your baby eats and sleeps and is loved! You could just pump and drop the direct feed it would save u time and it's not That bad to exclusively express. Really it isn't. But I understand how direct bf is one stop shopping. Hey congrats on dropping weight already tho, that's pretty cool right? 

Cat I remember achy crotch, it felt like pressure and sort of crampy. Think it's normal! Getting close tho eek!

Hi chell sounds like an adventure u had in
The rain today!! You prob looked so cute with yr brood running around !

Hi Ellen nice to see u on here, whats sorrento
Like? Pearlie sounds so cute. Need pics!

Jess love the loungin lilli pic!

Dh and I went to eat tonight as the inlaws stayed w Jimmy. It felt good to get out and had some awesome deep dish veggie pizza! We only were out for 2 hrs and I wished we could have stayed out alot longer !!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa hon, have you tried feeding him before he asks for it? Sometimes when they're hungry the get a bit frenzied and don't latch properly... Are you using the nipple shields still? That was the only way Lili ever bf'd. Also you could try a naked bed day... Strip down to your undies and strip Daniel down to his nappy, just keep him close to your boob all day, with his mouth resting on the nipple... I'm no expert as Lili has been bottle fed for 90% of her life, but those things did help when we were persevering with the boob. You and he will still benefit from the breastmilk if you pump though. There are a few of us pumpers here. Big big :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Lisa- like Jess said there are others on here who are exclusively pumping- Jess, Ellen, Casey- is that not an option? 

The skin to skin bed day is supposed to be very successful. Does your nipple pop out if you use the pump on it just before latching Daniel on? 

It might get easier once his sleepy first couple of weeks are over and he wakes up and gets hungry. When the first growth spurt hits he will want to be attached to you all the time and may improve his latch.

Remember if you do move to formula it can be exhausting in a different way. You have to make the bottles up in the night, plan everything when going out etc..... and do about 10x as much sterilising as you are at the moment xxx

Cat- I have a Babyhawk Mai Tei. I could breastfeed Ben in it when he was younger but can't now he's bigger. I wish I'd waited til he was born to buy these things though as I bought the Babyhawk and two other carriers and he hates them all!!! I thought all babies loved them but he much prefers being in his pram!!

Morning everyone else xxx


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> Hi ladies,
> DH is out of town for the weekend and I met a GF for dinner tonight, was lovely.
> Lisa- oh hon, I feel for you, I hear BF'ng can be so hard, I am worried myself that I will have issues. Hang in there and whatever decision you make in the end its your decision and it cant be wrong :hugs:
> 
> seriously how cute is Lili??!!! OMG, love the garden picture, little monkey :hugs:
> Chell- sounds like you are in the swing of things with the LO already :thumbup:
> 
> Caz- I see you are 9dpo, how are you feeling? fx'd hon
> 
> Hello to the rest of the girls, hope you are well.
> question for you as well, I am over 34 weeks now and in the last few days my crotch has been very achy :blush: especially after I have been sitting for awhile. Did you guys have this? is it just my cervix and pelvis getting ready for birth or could Kitten be sitting quite low? I also have to go the bathroom like all the time and usually its just a bit.
> 
> Okay Kitten is pushing around like crazy....ouuchhy she is a strong little 5 pounder.
> 
> oh finally for the US girls, what wrap/carrier do you recommend (I think we have different ones over here than in the uK)? I really like the Baby Hawk, Mai Tei, but apparently you cant breastfeed in it...is that something that you really need, or can you just take the baby out of the carrier easy enough to bf?

hiya hun i am weeing a lot bbs very sore cant touch them i have a pain in my left side think its ibs i am going to test this week if no af x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all just had a my roast dinner it was yumyum now were having Ben & Jerry ice cream i have got bad pain in my left side don't no if it ibs or was cant wait to test this week x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Caz! Hope you're joining us full time soon! :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck Caz! Could it be Ov pain? Xx :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

no think i have o on cd17 hun x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Perhaps it's the corpus luteum!! Ooo... Hope so!! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Morning !

Lou how was the show?

Yes exclusive pump Is totally an option I have done the whole time save for the first 2 weeks of trying to bf. We tried everything with bf and was too hard and stressful on both me and the baby it was like torture. It's so funny how people don't tell you or you don't hear too often how hard it actually is to get some babies to bf! We spent over 500 on the lc and I had nipple shields and naked days ( I felt weird doing those tbh) and nuthing. Benefits to ep are that dh can do feeds all the time for u and so can inlaws and you can fully control and monitor how much baby eats. Also you can express so much that u have extra stored for when you have to go away on a trip or when u are on meds. You are like me with big old tatas so yr supply is large and you lose the weight very fast. You can drop the night
Pump session after 4 months and still make enough
To store extra. I pumped every 2 or 3 hours at first then now I do from every 3 to 4.5 hrs plus I sleep thru the night. You still can bond with daniel just cuddle him lots and hubby can bond while feeding too! Let me know if u have ?s Hun.

Cat Jimmy hated being in a sling or moby wrap until just recently now he likes the baby Bjorn front carrier and faces out staring at things. Like I am carrying around a big bug on. We just bought the new baby Bjorn comfort, it has a strap that goes round yr lower back to help support more as the original one we have hurts my back after awhile. Jimmy is too heavy!


My front with his appendages splayed out!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

I've already forgotten what I read :haha: 

I have a moby wrap, great when he was smaller but now I find it too much of a faff and cos he's quite big it's not as comfortable now. I'm buying a preloved babyhawk mei tai from someone. I don't think a mei tai is generally as good for a newborn as a moby or wrap, but some can be used as long as they support the neck. 

Lisa how's it going? Try thinking of it as though this is the very worst it can be re feeding, and if you can cope for bit longer then it can only get better. if you don't feel you can cope then that's fine, Daniel is still going to get fed whatever you do. When DH goes back to work, you need to dedicate your whole day to feeding, sleeping and eating. Nothing else. Don't put any pressure at all on yourself to get anything else done. I hope things get easier whatever you decide to do from here :hugs: 

Caz good luck Hun! 

I feel like superwoman! Me and Danny made cakes this morning, then he went out to rehearsals. I have tidied the kitchen, done 2 dishwasher loads, hung out the nappies, washed towels and hung out (just rained on them :haha:) tidied and hoovered every room, and put away 3 bags of washing!! Woohoo!!! Not my average day I might add :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

thank you so much ladies for your advice on the carriers- its so helpful. I had no idea we had the same products in North America and the UK, yeah!!
I really liked how easily the Baby Hawk went on and actually you can use it for a brand new newborn...so that might be the way to go, great that you can BF with it Lou, thanks for letting me know. Hard to say if she will like it but the lady told me she would give me a 30 day refund policy after she is born even if I buy it now :thumbup:
Casey- you described the pain exactly, that is what I have, an achy crampy feeling in my crotch. OMG does that mean my time is coming soon???
we actually have a baby Bjorn too, but we didnt get the back support one (probably should have) but i think you have to wait awhile to use that one. Yes we are first time parents, over-spenders for sure!! :haha:

Lisa- I think you have been given some great advice on BF'ng and pumping. Gosh these women are a wealth of knowledge, which I will be looking to when I have Kitten.

Caz- baby dust :dust:

oh forgot to tell you ladies, friends of our family told my parents that they plan on coming into my birthing room to watch. :sick:WTF???!!! are they mental, how could they even think that....especially her husband, he is super creepy, that would be a cold day in He#ll before that happens, it will be just my hubby and I. I will be phoning them this morning to set them straight


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god Cat!! What frigging weirdos!! :shock: Nip that in the bud ASAP!! :nope:

Suz- you do know it's Sunday? ie.official lazy day!! Or is that just me.... :rofl:

Casey- the show was OK but a bit too geared towards pregnancy rather than people with babies. We got a couple of 4+ month cups to try him with, a taggie teething toy and a springy monkey toy and a lovely wooden monkey clock for his nursery with his name on. So all in all it was OK with having free tickets. I'd have been pissed of if we'd have paid the full £40 to get in though!! X


----------



## kcw81

Umm no they are NOT watching u in labor cat!!! They are crazy! Glad u are buying new wraps and not used cuz I see how much J is barfing on the Bjorn and I wish we hadn't bought it used! Gross! Even tho u can wash it still gross.

Lou I don't get why u have to pay to get in!! To spend even more money when u are in! 

Suz good job super lady! Was it bc samm was asleep? How'd u do it?


----------



## Britt11

thanks ladies, I was pretty groused out too....I couldnt believe it....my parents are out for breakfast with them right now, so need to wait another couple of hours and then I will be promptly phoning them.

Lou- glad you got a few freebees at least :thumbup: Thats cute that Ben likes his pram best

Casey- how old is Jimmy now?


----------



## kcw81

He will be 5 mos on June 7. But you know, you can put an infant In the original
Bjorn carrier facing toward you and you just tuck their legs in. Prob better to use one of those non-backpack like ones at the very beginning tho they seem softer and cozier.:flower:


----------



## Britt11

thanks I was wondering that....I agree the soft ones would probably be nice for me and baby. Oh my goodness, almost 5 months!! so sweet. I love the 5/6 month age, they have such personality at that point


----------



## kcw81

Yeah he is getting more lively! In think overall the worst thing so far about this whole thing is my mental side of things, not anything tangible. I have such ups and Downs of emotions and irritability and guilt and worry! I find one minute I love and appreciate dh soo much then all of a sudden I feel like I hate him or resent him fir something then I feel guilty. I hope it's just tiredness and hormones.


----------



## SBB

Casey I feel like that too. I think it's just exhausting, and the hormones dont help for sure! It's also hard to adjust from your normal life to spending all day looking after the baby and not getting much adult contact! 

Lou glad you got a few bits, we got a springy elephant or something when we went!! 

Cat that carrier sounds good, and great you can use from newborn. I know quite a lot you can but some need a special insert or whatever. They all confuse me a bit!!! 

Lol sammuel was asleep for most of my crazy tidying yes - otherwise no chance of getting all that done. Feels nice to have the house tidy but im seriously knackered! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Good job suz! Seriously it's a big deal to get cleaning done! I wish that I wouldn't have blowups spurt out of my mouth at my dh when it gets to me cuz that makes him mad and me feel awful. It would prob help if I had a mom or something who I could have full diarrhea mouth to about all my irritations so I got it out in a safe place. Moms are the best thing for that huh?


----------



## SBB

Is your mum not around casey? You never mention her and I've never asked... 

I feel awful too if I blow up at Danny, I feel like I'm just nagging and whinging all the time at the moment and I hate that :( 

X x x


----------



## cranberry987

Hi all

Been camping this weekend. Thank god for our porta potty... Pee'd about 50 times in the night. Tried becks blue and cobra Zero so was nice having a "beer" in the sun

Hope you're all well, not read back as I'm shattered and in a pissy mood with everything today :p


----------



## kcw81

Hey Helen! Suz ya she died like 8 ago of brst cancer that she had off and on for like 10 yrs. But I know what u mean I always regret those blow ups or nags but they fly out of my mouth before I have a chance to edit them and make them nice requests or more delicate and u know it's just cuz it's a build up of things bothering you that he's doing or not doing accumulated over time. My worst thing is when I ask to do something and he doesn't do it right away. But how would that feel if someone expected u to snap to attention and be at command? Annoying!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, sorry you lost your mum. :hugs: must have been tough... Xx

I ask OH to do things and he never does it straight away! It is so annoying!! by the time he gets up to do it I could have done it 3 times over!!!


----------



## lisaf

oh gosh, it drives me nuts when DH won't do something when I ask him to.. of course I'd settle for him doing it the same DAY I ask him to.. he's an expert procrastinator! :rofl:

Am I nuts? I just let DH take Daniel out of the house to go visit MIL... he's under strict instructions to return within the hour and to bring me food. And I'll admit half the reason I agreed to it was the promise of him bringing me a hamburger :rofl: Also it should satisfy MIL for a bit and get her off our backs. I HATE that the only reason his family has left us alone is that DH is telling them I have PPD... UGH

Thanks again for all the advice and encouragement girls! I always figured exclusively expressing was too much work for me. I may end up doing it (for the cost and weight loss reasons as well as how easy it is on his system compared to formula which made him spit up a lot - ooh, plus he got a rash and I rubbed him down with milk and it went away.. that stuff is magic :) hehe!) I just don't want to look back and regret not spending more time bonding with him. I am starting to resent plugging myself into this machine if that makes sense? It also restricts me on leaving the house. I'm not saying I'd be skilled enough to BF in public, but I could at least go to my car and discretely feed him. Not really much of an option with pumping.

I'm taking a bit of a 'break' right now though, we're feeding him when he wakes up to feed, not waking him up to feed and I'm pumping when I feel full instead of on a strict schedule. If I wait until I'm full, I get over 6 ounces.. thats good right?

He's eating 100ml per feeding, and feeding every 4 hours or so, but sometimes every 2 hours.

I haven't had to pay yet to see a LC.. its all been free (well the visit in the hospital would have been a charge but insurance covers it as long as you're a patient there). I guess we have amazing resources in town. I'll be calling the local expert again tomorrow... she's back in town either today or Monday and I really want her help.
There's also the weekly meeting at the hospital on Tuesday I'll be going back to for more help.
I always figured with enough help and knowledge, anyone could get any baby to BF... not that it would be worth the effort to everyone, but just that it would be possible.


----------



## SBB

Casey I'm sorry about your mum :( you must really miss her :hugs: 

Lisa I know it seems a given that BF will happen even if not immediately, I admit I thought that until half of us on this thread have had major issues. I feel very lucky that Sammuel at least latched well, even if the tongue tie and mastitis was horrendous at least it was an easy fix... 
BF isn't all that great - Sammuel seriously bites!! I woke up last night cos he bit me so hard :haha: his teeth are sooooo sharp, I'd obviously nodded off while he was feeding. I have tried saying no, walking away etc but he keeps doing it. If he gets his top teeth through I'm going to be so scared! It's kind of spoiling BF a bit because I'm so scared he's going to bite each time. 

Lisa I think its great dh has taken Daniel out - you need a break! Now sleep or something :haha: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

yikes Suz! Scary with the teeth! lol.. maybe exclusively expressing wouldn't be all bad :haha:

I'd love to sleep but he was/is gone for about an hour and I had to pump in that time.
I hate that I resent my MIL seeing Daniel... her selfishness about caring more about the baby than our combined needs as a family just makes me bitter :(


----------



## SBB

I know Lisa it's tough, all most people care about is the baby... The inlaws pissed me
Off constantly at the beginning!! 

Do you think you have pnd or is that just what dh is telling them to get them off your backs? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry about your Mum Casey :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

I like it when people care more about the baby than me! then I can leave the baby with them and ignore them and not have to chat inanely whlie they are over here visiting ! Inlaws left this afternoon yay and good to be nice and quiet around here again without all the commotion. it was so good to have them here actually cuz it forced DH to hang around and actually spend time with the baby and them while I pumped since they are HIS parents and I am not obligated to sit with them as he is. so I think DH got more used to doing Jimmy up as did Jimmy get more used to other people for a couple days. all good things! :)

agreed jess and everyone, hate how asking dh to do something and the time it takes him to do it it could have been already done a bunch of times plus other things too!! silly!


----------



## lisaf

Suz - its too early to say if I have anything more that the baby blues... I just hate that we have to pretend I'm going through something 'unusual' in order to get the space that we should be given by default, you know? Or if not by default, the space we should be given simply by asking for it without guilt trips and hurt feelings

Casey - glad DH is having to learn to handle J more. I'm sure in a few weeks, I'll be happy to pass off the baby and get some alone time.


----------



## Britt11

Casey, so sorry about your mom :hugs: that has to be so tough
thinking of you

Lisa- hope you feel better and more yourself soon, our bodies sure go through a lot in this process. I already think I am going to miss her inside of me and DH gives me crap for thinking that way as he thinks I am setting myself up for PPD

Happy to report I phoned the weirdo friends of the family and was very direct in saying that absolutely no one will be in the L&D room but me and my hubby. Like what the F was she thinking?? some people amaze me. I feel like I dont even want them visiting the baby after she is born either because they creeped me out so much with their "idea". The only reason why they would be able to stop by the hospital and see her maybe is because DH's parent are unable to come down and so that opens a spot for them

anyway, I feel much better about that situation that I nipped it in the butt.

oh on a very somber note one of the girls in my July due date thread, had placenta abruption. Its devestating, no warning or anything and they delivered the baby at 31.5 weeks but he was starved of O2 and has severe brain damage and organ failure, they said there is no hope for him :cry: I am devestated for her. My gf had that condition but they found it early and admitted her into the hospital 3 months before her due date, how come they didnt know that for her I wonder

anyway, kiss your babies extra hard tonight
:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

O my cat that's so sad And awful! I have not heard of that but it sound s more common than I would think since u know 2 people w it. Geez what is she going to do? I can't even imagine she was so far along what a tragedy!! Wow.

Lisa it's too early to tell ppd cuz right now u are delirious with not enough rest!


----------



## lisaf

omg cat that is devastating!! :( :cry:

Casey - I know its not ppd yet, but it just irks me that we had to tell the inlaws that to get them off my back.. and they went and blabbed it to everyone else too so I've gotten lots of 'hope you're feeling better' messages :(


----------



## SBB

Lisa that's so annoying, wait till EVERYONE asks you 'so how are you feeling in yourself?' that really wound me up! 

Cat that is so awful :( how very sad. I don't know how someone would cope with that. 

I have only vaguely heard of it but only cos a tv programme I watched said women who smoke while preg are much more likely to suffer from it, otherwise I dont think I'd know about it. Not that I'm saying she smoked obviously. 

Glad you set them straight about coming to watch!!! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: going the gym doing light exercise not long now for me to test if there is no :af: x x x


----------



## SBB

Excited for you to test Caz! 

Ok, I SWEAR I'm ovulating... I've been getting moody/depressed the last few days in the evening, last night I had mega achy leg which I used to get, and this morning my right ovary area is sort of throbbing! Oh and had ewcm 2 days ago!! 
We haven't :sex: for a while so defo won't be making another bub just yet :haha: I'd really like to but need to get the business sorted a bit before getting duffed up so I'm too tired to do anything!! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm defo ovulating Suz, and it hurts a lot more than it used to!!! Mind you AF isn't as painful as it used to be.... Don't think I'll be making any more babies yet either! 

Cat, I'm glad you sorted things out with your creepy friends of the family... Wtf?! Wierdos!! Are they hippy dippys?! :rofl:

Lili's first swimming certificate arrived today!! :happydance: :rofl: she better start doing some kicking otherwise she's not going to pass this current course!! :haha: 

So, Lili is on the move.... Does it count as crawling if it's on her back?!! If I take her nappy off she pushes her bottom up, into something like a shoulder stand and pushes herself up.... It's like upside down crawling and she can get quite far!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

That sounds much cleverer than crawling Jess!! Go Lili! :happydance: We've got to have a picture or video of that!!! X


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I think we need a video of upside down crawling to assess whether it counts!! 

Good to know your AF isn't so painful, I hope that's the case for me too as mine were mega painful! 

Bless her having a certificate already - how cute! Will you be framing it? :haha: 

Does everyone have cot bumpers? Are they dangerous / linked with SIDS? Sammuel moves around his cot loads and often his head ends up against the top and it's pretty hard so would quite like to put a bumper up, but not sure if they are safe... 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Do you have a bumper that goes all the way around or just round the head bit? One if the things I read said that they can reduce the flow of air and therefore oxygen levels go down and can cause breathing problems... Bumpers can also be used by mobile babies to try and climb out of the cot.... We have a half bumper in the cot bed and personally I think it's fine... Her feet are that end anyway.

I'll try and get a video of the upside down crawling!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I've heard they are quite dangerous Suz. I have alovely one on Ben's cot but will take it off before he moves in there. I bought the Airwrap ones instead. We have them on the crib at the moment and they are really good- they stop him banging him arms and legs. It's these.... 
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_92171_10001


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls.......

Lou Ive got the air wrap one for Pearl too. When she ventures into her big cot it is. I think we're looking to test her out in it over the next month. I have told Paul tho I would rather she slept in our room til she was 10 lmao!

Well done Lilli on the upside down crawling AND her certificate! Such a clever girl!

Pearls newest phase is balling her eyes out to people she doesnt see often............which is everyone really except me and Paul. Its a real pet lip scream she does, and only super mummy can stop her hehehe Love it!

Caz I really hope u get a bfp this time honey xxx

Right lunch time now but the cupbaords are bare. Jacket spud it shall be! x


----------



## SBB

Mmmm jacket spud Ellen! I only ever have that when you mention it :haha: 

Ok I might get an airwrap thing. He's staying in the bedside cot in our room for now definitely, at least til he sleeps through the night (prob when he's about 9 then :haha:) 

Jess the bumper I have from Ikea goes all the way round, but I never put it on or unpacked it so I think I'll just return it... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- according to the Wonderweeks book that i finally gave in and bought after all the rave reviews- Pearl is bang on right for the clingy stage. Its says it starts between weeks 17-19 usually peaking around week 20! It also says as this hits there is a huge mental development leap and they advance massively! (and it also says sleep regresses but we won't talk about that!! :haha:)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha oh fab(!) Shes definately learning more at the moment tho.................Shes learnt to rock from side to side to get what she wants. And shes learnt to pick her dummy up and put it in her mouth.....okay okay so its put in UPSIDE DOWN but still?????!!!!! Hahaha

So what does the book just tell u stages or how to appease them during the big growth spurts?? 

I have no books expect Annabel Karmel hahaha! x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it tells you the best way to deal with each stage, games you should be playing at that stage etc.. I'm not really someone who buys into reading experts but I will admit it is very good!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I bought it too Lou and it makes so much sense! Although my brain hurts with the maths as I have to calculate everything from when she should have been born rather than when she was!! It is a good book though and I like the way it tells you how you might be feeling through these phases!


----------



## SBB

Is this it lou? https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wonder-Wee...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1306152969&sr=1-1

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

That's the one I have Suz. X


----------



## babyloulou

And me Suz x


----------



## kcw81

I will have to check out that book too it sounds interesting. 

So all you Guys still have the baby in your room at night? I think I am the only one who had Jimmy banished to his crib in his room from early on! Course I
Am not direct bfing so it was easier. He sleeps really well all night I bet he will have a tough time if we ever travel and he gas to be Near us! 

Jess please show us lilli on the move!

Ellen I bet that makes u feel like a superhero! I wNt Jimmy to love everyone so I don't have -all the burden but I gotta admit it feels good to have " the touch" !

Suz u are craaaaazy talking still about getting preys right now! You must have had yr morning coffee already I always feel alot more capable after I ate Breafast and had some coffee. 

Cat glad those dildos are gonna get set straight by u.

Morning Lou and all u rest!


----------



## kcw81

Oh ya suz just try the bumper and get a cheap fan to circulate air. We don't have a bumper but j doesn't move yet cuz he is swaddled tight. We do have a fan for white noise and it moves air round. We face it at the wall in the opposite corner so he doesn't feel it directly.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, when I was at the baby show last year there was a baby grow I wish I'd bought which said "I only cry when ugly people hold me!!" :rofl:

Lili is in our room at night, but starts the night in her cot in her room. I put her in there at 7ish whether she's awake or not. She lies there chattering for a while and then goes to sleep on her own... I move her in to our room when I go to bed just because it's easier to put the soothie back in her mouth when she grizzles! Not sure I'm ready to wake up and not see her little face next to mine!!


----------



## kcw81

Yah you are such a nice loving mommy wanting to see lillers by your side! I am happy to alone at night and have some peace just for a few hours! That baby grows is funny! I wAnt that one!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

No more loving than you Casey... Just more of a glutton for punishment! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls!

Lisa, are you cleaning your pump parts after every feeding? I was going to say on Friday that I refrigerate mine and only wash them once a day with Jackson's bottles. Does anyone else do that? And the coldness of the pump feels good too!

Jess, I like having Jackson close too...we don't co-sleep much but I do enjoy weekend napping with him. I love to just watch him sleep. Last night I woke up and couldn't go back to sleep so I watched him sleep for a little while.

Suz, we have a bumper in Jackson's crib but he isn't sleeping in it at the moment...

Caz, fxfxfx!! Woohoo!

Where's Verna been?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Marg, I rinse the "trumpet" of the pump after each pumping then sterilise it once a day. 

I don't have Lili in the bed, she's in a co-sleeper... Best of both worlds! I had her in the bed one night in france and couldn't sleep she wriggles around so much!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Is verna on her holiday? :happydance: 

Does anyone else have the Medela swing pump? Mine is getting all skanky and the rubbery stuff is coming off the trumpet bit! 

sammuel is mainly in the cot at the side, but when I feed from the other boob I tend to move him into the bed, he was so cute this morning he was wide awake at 4am and kept trying to grab danny to wake him up :haha: He is so cute when he sleeps too, I love watching him! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

i have the medela swing.. i'm on my second trumpet and have replaced the little white flap a few times too.


----------



## TySonNMe

I have a Medela Pump In Style Advanced...it doesn't have a rubber part on the horn, but I've replaced the white flap once already.


----------



## babyloulou

I have the Medela Swing but hardly use it to be honest. He won't take a bottle or cup so I've stopped pumping!

Ellen- we haven't had any Pearl photos for ages!


----------



## Smile4me

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD Morning Ladies, I have not caught up yet, but just wanted to say DH and I had the BEST time on our Vacation! OMG I had to come back to work today but only 10 days of work before we take the kiddos to Florida! :)
Missed you all!!!!!! Now I must go try to catch up on what I missed. btw... spotted the entire time even though I'm on a continuous pill??? Not sure what's going on but I will get checked when I return from Florida :)

Love you ladies!


----------



## babyloulou

Glad you had a lovely time Verna :hugs: I'm sure the spotting is nothing but can't hurt to mention it to the doc xxx


----------



## kcw81

Hi verna! Glad u had fun! So jealous! Want to see pics!

I have the medala lactina select hospital grade pump and already replaced two wires and the little plastic things no matter how hard I scrub eventually the milk residue stays! I only sterilize once a day. I rinse out the parts inthe sink after each use but the bathroom is right there and it's easy.


----------



## Smile4me

I will post some pics soon :)

Seems everyone is doing GREAT!

so Cat is the next one in line... are you getting excited?


----------



## kcw81

U better post them verna! I forget why are u on the pill?


----------



## kcw81

Verna r u near that tornado?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I was just thinking about that Tornado and hoping none of you gals were near it xxx

Lou, Ive got a usb do dah now so will post some pics this evening after Ive been shopping!

Am I the ONLY one who is manually pumping?!?!? How long does a pump session take u?? x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

its a few hours from me...i have friends that live there. its so awful...between the flooding and now this storm missouri might float away


----------



## Britt11

thanks ladies for your lovely posts.
I am not sure how this woman is going to move on tbh, it came out of left field, she was saying she was tired one day and the next this happend. I would have to be committed if that happend to me. Poor thing :cry:

Over here it seems to be that the bumpers are still sold with every single bedding set, even with all the warnings- it reels the parents in because they look so cute. We ended up being given white breathable bumpers from a friend. So basically if baby puts her mouth right up to it she can still breath but it keeps her little feeties and hands in the crib.

good for you Casey in getting Jimmy in his own room, that is our goal as well. How old was Jimmy when he went to his own crib/room? 

Verna- welcome back! I thought you were on your big family vacation already for some reason, so yeah you still have a big trip to look forward to!
Yes getting very excited. I think Kitten is head down and maybe engaged? I have had an achy crotch for almost a week and my tummy has dropped so I guess the doc will tell me this week

Jess- OMG she still has to "pass" her swimming course :rofl:that is so flippin cute! Hope she gets those little legs going! How old do they recommend the baby to be before swimming starts? 3 months? my gf took her baby with us to the pool and she is only 4 weeks old, but I think that might be too young.

Caz- when are you testing??

hello to everyone else :flower:


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Cat your poor friend, my heart goes out to her :( that is Awful!!!

Lilli and her lil legs swimming, I want to see a pic :)

Casey hun I am on the pill so that this damn bleeding or spotting will stop during my two vacations... call me selfish but I just wanted to relax and not have to worry about AF and her wicked ways while spending time with the family :)
Now as soon as we get back June 12th,,,, its on like donky kong!!!!!!

Yea it was closer to Sandi.. I am near St. Louis about 20 miles from down town which is where I work.... those poor people, I feel awful we have had 48 tornadoes in Missouri this year can you believe that??? The last one was horrible and very close to my house and yes the poor flood victims and tornado victims in Missouri .. its just a sad situation. I have bags of donations but I don't know what to do with them because they have no homes to store the clothes or items that we have to send :( I went through all of the girls clothes and I am sending them to a "waiting" area for donations.


----------



## kcw81

Hi cat! We started jimmy really early with all naps in the crib in a swaddle after about 1 month we never had a bassinet or co sleeper I can't remember what we did before that!! Just napped on the couch I think. But yeah he sleeps really great and was sleeping thru the night around 9 weeks old (6 hrs of sleep). Now it's about 8 at night with daytime naps. Don't shoot me Lou! We Worked on it and it took some serious routine and schedule stick to itness and a really helpful book I read called babywise.

Scary times in Missouri! So strange...


----------



## TySonNMe

Ellen, it takes me about 15 minutes to pump. I tried the manual pup one day...couldn't get it to work and it was so tiring that I gave up and had someone bring me my electric pump. Kudos to you! Are you manually pumping or manually expressing?


----------



## Rudeollie

Manually pumping Marg..............And it takes me 15mins on it. Had a electric pump but it was crap so just wondered how much time I was wasting manual vs electric but it seems to be the same pump times doesnt it?

You USA'ers...........how much is a CUP of something when u are cooking please??? Ive TRYIN to make KFC at home and I cannot see a UK recipe and all yours are cups and spoons lol! I need oz's!!!!!!!!!! Hahaha x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am still having a time pumping so I am in awe of you ladies that can pump and nurse....poor GUnner fights the bottle so hard. Saturday night he feel asleep at 9am and he "woke" up at 4 am I thought to nurse but he wouldn't latch so I gave him his binky and he went back to sleep finally at 5 I got up and pumped cause I was so engorged and he finally woke up at 9am. I put the 7oz that I pumped in the fridge and made the bottle because my younger sister was graduating high school and I figured it would be easier since my family would want to play pass the baby in the high school gym but I ended up nursing him anyway cause he wouldn't take the bottle so I wasted 7oz of bm that I could have stuck in the freezer.


----------



## kcw81

Yeah it's too much doing both bf and pump for me! Sounds like u have plenty milk sandi so not to worry bout the waste.

Ellen i pump 6 times a day at 20-30 mins each and make at least 50 oz per day. Have a big freezer in garage full of milk! Think 8 oz is one cup.


----------



## TySonNMe

Ellen, 8 ounces

Sandi, I don't nurse anymore, just pump. If you really want to push the bottle, try different ones to see what he likes...maybe even different nipple flows might do the trick. I wouldn't freeze refrigerated milk either but it does last for 8 days in the fridge,


----------



## Smile4me

Ellen hun this might help?
https://www.nutribase.com/convert.shtml


----------



## kcw81

That's so cool that u get to go to Florida in 10 days V! Are u back At work now? U r never gonna wanna work again! Did u and dh get some good bonding time?


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:

Sandi- I hope you have more luck than me! I have tried Ben on every type of bottle and every type of teat. I started trying when he was 2 weeks and now he's 15 weeks and still doesn't take any bottle! I've not had a break from one single feed since he was born!!


----------



## kcw81

Ben is the boss! He has the cutesy ears Lou. I was just looking at yr fb album !


----------



## babyloulou

Cutesy ears! :rofl: They are going slightly pointy! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

For those not on Facebook (is that just Laura and Ellen?? Get yourselves on there girls to share photos) here are some of Ben! He likes his Jumperoo now and can touch the floor with his feet! He also likes tummy time now too.....


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/May%202011/58cfa0e4.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/May%202011/140-1.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/May%202011/122.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/May%202011/164-1.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/May%202011/106-1.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/May%202011/3f6ebee4.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/May%202011/7af6a957.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

He is so adorable!! 

I have tried 4 different kinds of bottles...now we are trying the Playtex ones because those are the ones my lactation nurse told me to give a go. He will latch on to them for a few seconds but then its like he realizes its not me and fights it. Just opens his mouth really wide and shakes his head back and forth. We have the breastflow ones, the Brown ones and some evenflo. I just resorted to nursing...I just worry about what if I have to have someone else watch him he will be a mess.


----------



## babyloulou

That's exactly what Ben does too Sandi. I've never been able to leave him. I've tried Tommee Tippee Closer to Nature, Dr Browns, Avent, Playtex, NUK, MAM, Mothercare!! All of them! And loads of different cups!


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, my gosh you can't tell how big he is until you see someone holding him..is that Ste? What a chunk! But he's so cute!!

Sandi, have you tried different flow nipples?


----------



## caz & bob

aw lou love the pics hun x x x


----------



## cranberry987

Great pics :) Dribbling in the jumparoo!

I never even thought about needing different makes of bottles! Ive got an avent manual (eek) breast pump and bottle warmer off freecycle. Need a steriliser now and Im all set. Im 10 wks tmw, 1/4 of the way through, so Im allowed to be 1/4 prepared, Im not crazy!! :haha:

Those of you who pump, did you hire an electric one from the hospital or buy one? The manual one sounds like a pain in the arse, but it was free and I thought I might put it in the car for emergency boob exploding moments. Wouldnt buy an electric tho, would probably freecycle it again.


----------



## TySonNMe

Helen, mine was gifted to me at my baby shower. I don't know if I would take a used one unless it was hospital-grade because of the whole bodily fluids issue.


----------



## cranberry987

yeah i have thought about that, reckon you could clean it with a bit of sterilising fluid or something tho.


----------



## kcw81

Helen mines hospital and it is a dream- half the reason why my supy is large. Since I m exclusive pump I think it's a must.

Jimmy is Needy today! His grands spoiled him!


----------



## Smile4me

awww what a great pic of Ben!

Yes Casey actually 14 days but only 10 days at work ...lol.... yep back at work and we just had another massive storm blow threw, it blew out the revolving glass doors of our building.... it was pretty scary!!!!

UGH can't wait to get out of MO again ha!


----------



## kcw81

So scary V ! Be careful. Do u always get storms this time of yr? I wish u were leaving now to get out!! How was the plane flying in, really turbulent?


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks for the conversion stuff girls xxx Worked out pretty well................obv not the same as I dont fry food but pretty darn tasty for oven breaded chicken!

Just put Pearl to bed and she was having such a laugh. Shes so cute I could eat her too!

Lou Ben is such a handsome boy. Casey's right - his ears are so cute!!!!!

God Im still tired from the weekend..............Think its an early one for me x


----------



## Peach Blossom

How do you post videos from photo bucket?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ben is so scrummy!! We've just bought that jumperoo... Got it on eBay for £40... :)


----------



## kcw81

Good deal Jess!! I am afraid she might nit touch the floor for awhile tho- u can use pillows! No idea how to post anything. I ain't real smart.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl::rofl: i hadn't even considered that her feet won't touch the floor!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah Casey's right Jess. You'll have to find something for Lilli to stand on. Ben has only just started reaching the floor this week and you can see how long he is on the photo of Ste holding him! 

As for the videos you can only post YouTube ones on here I think. I just set up a private YouTube account for it!

I've printed Ben's hands and feet in his memory book today just before his bath and they took up the whole page!!! :shock: The next page is for his 5 year prints and the page is the same size!! Not a chance of fitting his big clown feet on there in 5 years time!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: lou! Lovely pics of Ben :) 

Jess I upload the video to photobucket, then click the i button like usual, but select the web link or direct link or whatever it's called (think it's one of the top 2) then just post the link. It won't show a pic to click on but people can click the link through to watch the vid... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok, so she wasn't doing it as much as normal, but this is Lili's upside down crawling! Kinda just looks like plain old kicking on this video now... But she does move! 
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/2011-23-05170730.mp4


----------



## babyloulou

Awww that's adorable Jess! She's so smiley! I love that video :flower: x


----------



## SBB

Bless her that's so cute! Does not officially count as crawling I'm afraid :rofl:

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: phew, life's gonna get a lot harder when she's crawling... Front or back! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Omg Jess just watched lillers on the video and she is so happy and cute!!! I can't stand it!! Love how she is all nakey and loves it. Loves being Nakes!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, she loves being a nudey rudey! If she's crying I strip her off and she's happy again! :) :haha: hope it's not a sign of things to come!! Could be tricky as a teenager!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Love the video of Lili she is adrable!


----------



## lisaf

what a cute video Jess! :) And I have to agree about Ben's ears.. totally cute! :)

Glad you had a good time Verna, hope you guys all have a blast in Florida!

I am washing all my pump parts with soapy water after every use (sterilized before first use, haven't sterilized since then..). I got very conflicting advice in the hospital. First shift told me to just rinse them in hot water, next one told me to swish them in soapy water, the next one had me using a bottle brush on them in soapy water and thats just what I've stuck with.

The hospital set me up with all the parts to go with the hospital-grade pump and it came with a hand-pump which I've never even tried. It takes me 10-15 minutes total to pump, though one breast seems like it will trickle endlessly.. I've never bothered to go longer than 20 minutes and it still wouldn't stop.
I'm renting the hospital pump right now. I don't want to buy a personal electric pump until I know what will happen with my medication. I had planned on boob-only to save money until the medication issue came up but that didn't work out. I hate paying the rental fee if I'm going to buy a personal pump anyway, but the hospital ones are better at building supply which is vital in the first few weeks. I just keep comparing it to the cost of formula and that makes me feel a little better about the rental fee.

I've got 38 ounces in the freezer.. thats not bad for 2 weeks since he was born, right?
Also, Daniel is back up to his birth weight!! :happydance: Right on schedule too!
My pediatrician instructed me not to tell my mom-friends how long he sleeps for though :rofl: It was reassuring to see his weight still gaining appropriately even when we stopped waking him every 1-3 hours to feed like we'd been told.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

ohhh Lisa that is great about his weight but now curious about hw long he sleeps lol


----------



## lisaf

reedsgirl1138 said:


> ohhh Lisa that is great about his weight but now curious about hw long he sleeps lol

Hiding from Lou :haha:

Spoiler
He'll sleep for 4.5 hours or more easily.. lol. We start to get nervous around the 5 hour mark.


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! Lisa sounds like Danny is doing fab! u are getting rest too hopefully while he sleeps? The hospital pump is so nice- it really does build supply like u said. How much to rent? I told u we got lucky and got ours from a friend who never returned hers! I don't know the whole story but it's a cousin of a friend actually that the pump originated from.


----------



## lisaf

The pump I'm using is a Medela Symphony.. $1300 to buy but we're renting for $77 a month... when a new pump in style costs $270, thats a lot to pay for a rental, but the supply issue may be worth it.. I kind of doubt he'd be going through $77 worth of formula, right?

The trouble is that he goes down around 8pm, then wakes up around midnight etc, then he's up at about 4am and then doesn't want to go to sleep unless he's on me. So the problem is that i'm not ready to go to sleep at 8pm... so I really only get that good stretch of sleep from 12-4, then I get some crappy naps in when he wants to sleep on me.


----------



## SBB

Lisa :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: 

On behalf of me and lou :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## cranberry987

Hmm. Found this online, can hire from the NCT. Will do that if I cant find one for free.

£44 for 30 days and two collection sets
After 30 days, the continual hire is £21

Good news about the sleeping :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Having used both the hospital grade pump and my Medela Swing I would say that there is very little difference between the 2. It depends on how long you intend to pump for etc, but it seems like a lot of money to spend on hiring one! Bearing in mind if you start pumping from the beginning you could in theory continue for a year. I would possibly wait until you've had the baby before making any decisions! :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

P.s Lisa, wanna swap?! :rofl: I still don't get a stretch that long!!


----------



## cranberry987

Oh yeah Definately won't be buying or hiring before I have baby. Just don't wanna get stuff off freecycle if it's gonna be uaeless


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's loads to hire one! I got the medela swing for about £60 I think, from the baby show - but you can get it on offer occasionally from amazon and other places. 

I'd personally buy/get one free rather than hiring for that much! 

That pump worked great for me and my supply was huge, and I'll be able to use it for other babies too... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Helen- I would definitely buy a Medela Swing rather than paying that rental!! X

As for the sleep thing Ben was actually doing 3-4 hour stretches at that point too! He slept well for the first 3 weeks - then reflux kicked in and he never went back to that sleep! They are very sleepy to start with- he might start waking more when you reach the 3 week growth spurt Lisa x

Or you might get lucky and he might keep sleeping well so just for the record in case- :gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## Peach Blossom

So Lili did a 360 turn on her tummy over about 10 mins this morning... OH is getting all excited about her crawling soon... I'm praying not! For one thing I'll have to wash the floor more often!!! May get one of those black and decker steam mops!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god Jess I hadn't even thought about that!! I'm gonna be fighting a losing battle with a crawling toddler and two dogs! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG Jess, Lilli is super super cute! Pearls a nudist too.................I swear tho Pearl naked at the side of Lilli..............Pearl would look like a 3year old hahaha She is out of her 3-6 months stuff now length wise, poor lanky bugger hahahah!

Lisa sounds like daniel is doing so well. And you are too xxx

Well not much on today for us, super gale force winds so Im not vetnuring out. Got a millions sweet potatoes so looking for a nice recipe to do................


----------



## babyloulou

Been to get Ben weighed and he hasn't dropped down the percentiles any further! :happydance: He's now just cruising along the 50th percentile line nicely! Obviously decided he didn't want to be a little fatty anymore! :lol: He gone up half q percentile on height though and is now sat between the 75th and 91st for height. He is 14lb 8oz (6.6kg) and 65.3cm (just under 26 inches) long :thumbup: I think he's going to end up tall and thin like his Daddy!!


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: Suz I love your "Cloth Bummed Boy" album on Facebook! So cute! :flower:


----------



## SBB

Thanks lou :) 

I'm glad Ben hasnt dropped. But I don't understand how he can only be 50th centile when he's so HUGE!!! :haha:

God crawling is going to be a mare! All our floors are wooden... 

Ellen I love sweet potato wedges... Mmmm. Not sure what else! 

We're getting an able and cole organic veg box friday :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I know Suz- he's certainly not little- but to be honest I think most of it is length- he's still got chubby chops so looks chubby but to be honest when he's undressed theres not an ounce of chub on him anymore! He's gone quite lean and has bizarre muscles on his arms, shoulders and legs!! :haha: Ste calls him his little athlete! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me so on to 3rd round of clomid this month i am using everything conceive plus decaff green tea grapefruit juice if any of you girls used soft cups witch ones did you use think i am going to ask my doc if she will send me for a scan to see if i respond well on 100mg going to try and loses 2 stone then i am 10 stone on a good note i had a brill work out at the gym done 15minute run 5 minute walk 10 minutes on crosstrainer and some light weights feel great not done it for 3 weeks x x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry she got you Caz :hugs: How many cycles of Clomid have you done now? Are they going to try anything else? I used Instead Softcups with Preseed xx


----------



## caz & bob

i have 3 more after this if this doesn't work witch i hope it does then i want to do egg sharing with ivf its only 600 x x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry Caz :( I used Instead cups too.. and Conceive Plus. 

Lou that's funny he's all muscly!! How cute :) 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Aww Sammuel is so cute! Great pics! He looks like a model selling those! 

Jess way to go lilli on the 360! Does she sometime roll over and cry cuz she gets her arm stuck ? Jimmy does that and its mean of me but I laugh. 

Yeah Lou our floor is awful with dog hair ! Jimmy will get covered! Yuck.

Geez Jimmy was totally fussy yesterday. Ever since the In laws left he has been a different baby. Still sleeping well but awake times he is moody and needy and seems to have forgotten that he thinks I am awesome! Something was wrong for sure could be upset belly and just weirded out from change back to seeing me all day. Hope today is better!

Caz so sort bout af. U been on clomid awhile huh?


----------



## SBB

Maybe he had tummy ache or tooth pain or something casey... Hope he's feeling better today! 

Sammuel will of course be modelling for the website! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Good plan suz ! He is a doll inlove with his eyes!! 

So u ukers what is up with the baby necklaces? I saw Sammuel had one and lilli. Is this the style now? Do I need to get j one so he can be cool?

Yes Jimmy plz feel better today! He's stirring now so will find out!


----------



## SBB

Lol only necklace wearers are cool!! They are amber, for teething... 

www.amberpumpkin.com 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben has one too Casey- and an anklet. Like Suz said they are supposed to help with teething x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay for Ben being on 50th still!! :happy dance: I took Lili to get weighed... 9lbs 9oz! Still below the 0.4th!! :rofl:

Casey, Lili is nowhere near rolling over... Just spinning on her back and tummy... Perhaps she'll be a breakdancer!!

Caz, so sorry AF got you... I hope that things work out for you soon hon. My recommendation is a relaxing spa day around OV! :hugs:

I've been thinking and I think I may open an online shop selling prem and small baby clothes... I'll call it "bonsai lils"... My Mum has a tailor in Hong Kong who copies clothes really cheaply so thought I could ask her to do some baby grows etc based on some of Lili's prem stuff with my own twist... Dunno... Seems like it might be useful for a few people.... Suz, I'm not stealing your idea promise!... Well maybe just as tiny bit!! :)


----------



## Smile4me

awwww i love Bonsai Lils that is adorable, just as adorable as she is!

YAY for all of the babes growing,,,, slowly but surely!


----------



## babyloulou

Lovely new profile pic Verna :thumbup: You're so gorgeous! :flower:

Love the shop idea Jess! :thumbup: xx


----------



## kcw81

do those amber necklaces work?

cute avvie verna! 

here is jimmy in his new bumbo watching chompy eat brekkie


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, hope you are well, no time to go back and read all the updates but I did see some pics of little Ben... :hugs: ahh what a cutie, seriously that baby loves the camera, precious

Caz- sorry about AF hon, we are all hoping for you :hugs: Why would they suggest egg sharing in IVF? you are still young, like 30 or 31 right? do they really think you need a donor egg, can you not just try regular IVF?

Verna- you are gorgeous, love the new Avi picture

Casey- so cute Jimmy is watching the dog in his little Bumbo.... I just love seeing babies in those, looks so darn cute

well off to an early meeting

chow


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Casey he is sooo adorable, I love the new avvy. Proud Mommas!!!!!

CRAP Caz, I missed your posting :( GRRRR I feel ya hun I really do.. I took myself off the pill, I'm bleeding and cramping anyway so might as well get it over with before my trip... damn witch!!! he he


----------



## Peach Blossom

So cute Casey! X


----------



## SBB

Casey he looks so cute! 

Jess love that idea... I can give you some tips from my shop! 

Verna I'm glad up youve come off the pill, maybe once af is gone you'll ov on your holiday :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Love all the new avvies :) 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

awww lou love Bens pic... are you ladies affraid of the necklaces though? Just thought I would ask, I saw Sams pic and I must say it was ADORABLE but I was wondering if you were nervous with something around their necks?


----------



## SBB

No I don't worry, it would snap pretty easy. There's a magnetic clasp one I'd prefer really. I also put it round his ankle most of the time..... X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I never leave it on when he's asleep Verna- only in the day. They are knotted in-between each bead too so that they are safe if they break. It's got a magnetic clasp on it too so would come apart x


----------



## kcw81

So how in the world does a necklace help teething???


----------



## babyloulou

I've just taken some brilliant photos of Ben rolling to get out of tummy time! :lol: Look at his face as he realises he's rolling! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/May%202011/1e1cb2a8.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/May%202011/3e532c19.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/May%202011/d505aacd.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/May%202011/0cfc1b8c.jpg


----------



## Smile4me

He needs to be on commercials he is so darn cute!!!!! 
Love the magnets that's sooo cute! So I should be actively trying in about 16 days ladies... he he


----------



## SBB

Classic lou!!! 

Casey, Amber is meant to help relieve pain when in contact with the skin. Not everyone believes it works, but I think it does... He def dribbles less with the necklace on.. 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Haha go Ben!

Yay verna seems like awhile since trying now doesn't it?

Hmmm if j gets bad teething maybe I will try but it does sound a bit mystical.


----------



## SBB

I knew you'd think that Casey :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl::rofl: lou, his face is a picture!! Love it!

Casey, amber has natural analgesic properties. When it heats up next to the skin the oil is absorbed in to the skin and acts as a natural painkiller... 

Suz, maybe instead of me setting up a shop you could just be the exclusive stockist of the bonsai lil's range! :)


----------



## kcw81

That's a good idea Jess have suz sell the stuff for you! 

Well that amber sounds like a good natural painkiller but how does it soothe the teeth and gums if it's round their neck??


----------



## SBB

definitely jess! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw lou he is lovely x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Did I mention I hate being back at work?


----------



## kcw81

don't blame ya verna! poor thing has to work for 2 more wks :(


----------



## SBB

Work sucks! 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls, finally got these back from the photographer, there is about 150 photos lol...but here are a few. I was 32 weeks there I think

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







sitting in white dress.jpg
File size: 114.8 KB
Views: 10









full shot colour by bus.jpg
File size: 137.2 KB
Views: 11









B&W by bus.jpg
File size: 163.7 KB
Views: 12









Blue Background.jpg
File size: 144.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kcw81

Verna how did you manage to take number 2s with yr girls when they stopped napping as much? Chell said hers just come in and hang out with her but I could never! I think I recall u have butt stage fright like me!

O yr so pretty cat!


----------



## babyloulou

kcw81 said:


> Verna how did you manage to take number 2s with yr girls when they stopped napping as much? Chell said hers just come in and hang out with her but I could never! I think I recall u have butt stage fright like me!

Casey you are so funny :rofl: :rofl:

Gorgeous pictures Cat xxx


----------



## caz & bob

cat love the pics hun x x x


----------



## kcw81

Lou I am not joking! I wanna know! Verna u can pm me if wants. Hee he


----------



## babyloulou

No don't PM her Verna- I want to see your answer!! :haha:


----------



## cranberry987

great pics, rly worth getting something like that I think, not often youre gonna be preg after all.

I was looking and doulas and one of them did belly casting - plaster of paris casts of your boobs and bump, sounds like a good idea but where on earth would you put it?! Anyone have one done? :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

You can get them from Boots Helen...........About 15 quid I think. I wanted one doen but kept forgetting to get one! x


----------



## kcw81

Hang it in the kids room till he is old enuff to hate it!


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: Imagine him trying to explain THAT wall hanging to his school friends :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I saw some belly casts but they all had saggy boobs in too, it was at the baby show I'm sure - was a weird advert for them. Just pick the boobs up at least!! 

Cat gorgeous pics!! You look lovely :) 

Verna i want to see you answer too. Butt stage fright :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

whats with the answer thing vern x x x


----------



## Smile4me

OMG Cat soooooo lovely!!!! Hot Momma!!!

OK OK so I still can't freaken go poo when ANYONE is around... I get major turtle head hehe so I turn on the water to the tub and I hear **Knock Knock** Mom blah blah blah and all I can say is... I'm taking a shower ahaaa even in Mexico with the hubby I would tell him to go take some pics from the room and then I would let loose but I can't just go and NEVER in front of the kiddos...... I have major poop fright especially on vacation but remember girls, I don't really change in front of my kids either, there is this thing I like to call MODESTY and I have it... my sisters have never seen me naked and never will. :) That is at least ONE thing I can control in my life right... my privacy... its really all I have left after having four girls.


----------



## lisaf

lol... I agree about the strangeness of what to do with belly casts afterwards. I guess the boobs are saggy because you don't wear a bra and it takes too long for the plaster to dry?

Cat.. you are gorgeous!! Those look like advertisements for something! :) Now I wish I had done some shots instead of my crappy living room snapshots, lol. Oh well. I do wish we'd gotten some pictures of me and DH together while I was pregnant.. you'd think I was a single mom from me being alone in almost every single picture of me with a belly.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cat, those photos are amazing! Stunning!!


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: You ladies crack me up!

Lisa-I've been meaning to ask...have you tried bfing in a football hold position? Connor only nurses on my left side like that...not sure why, but he gets a better latch that way. Sorry, not quite sure if you quit already...if you did, disregard that. :)

Verna-high-5 on the modesty. lol. I still shower with my little ones...but they are significantly younger. turtle head?! hahaha. you had me rolling on that one! We sure missed you!

Cat-fantastic photos. I love the backgrounds! I need to get some family photos done with fun backgrounds like that!

Suz- is your shop online???

Jess-Lili is beautiful. I feel the same way as she does when I'm neked. lol. woohoo.

KC-maybe you and Verna should start a liquid diet, no public pooping needed. :rofl:

Ellen, Helen, Caz, Marg, anyone else I've missed.... :wave:


----------



## kcw81

Verna I am the same as you! I have to run water even when no one is here!! I don't know how I got this way but its seriously a chink in my armor I really have to stay home if I have to go number 2! So seriously what did you do when your little girls were like say 9 - 12 months, not taking many naps anymore during the day but not able to walk around yet??? Did you just go before they woke up in the AM or what? I am seriously worried I have to change my diet for reals chell to liquids because I eat like a rabbit (lotsa fruit and fiber) and have to go quite often! I know you are all laughing at this and I am pretty kooky but I am gonna need a plan for sure when jimmy is still small and helpless. hee hee 

hi lisa and chell new mommies! I am glad to see you are still able to post on here even tho you are so busy.

be honest guys does jimmy look crazy in this pic? I thought he was sort of smiling but now I look at it and it he might look a bit nutso! I can change it.


----------



## babyloulou

He looks adorable Casey! :flower:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow so much to comment on...LOL

first off Lisa sorry I got you in trouble for answering how long Daniel sleeps. ;)

Lou he is adorable and that face is priceless. Love the new avi pic. And the rolling looks like he is frightened but excited and then so happy. I so can't wait for Gunner to do that. 

Cat those pics are awesome! I so wish I would have had maternity pics done. YOur beautiful.

Ok I have forgot everything else I just read...and I don't even have baby brain. 

I took Gunner to his grandma's today for the first time so I could go get my hair cut and colored I was gone for about 2 hours and apparently he screamed the whole time...I felt awful when I got back he wouldn't take the bottle and he would of been fine I had just nursed him before I dropped him off and he was napping but she thought she needed to wake him up and when he wouldnt stop crying she tried the bottle which just made him really mad poor little man had a beet red face and real tears when I got there...so I won't be doing that again. :(


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Casey he is adorable! I think he looks happy and curious


----------



## kcw81

Thanks sandi. So she should just not wake him next time and it will be ok. Well maybe he will sleep good now that he cried sio much!


----------



## Britt11

ahh thanks ladies for the warm compliments you are so sweet. I really like non-traditional stuff and a lot of the backgrounds I found, like that bus ect...its in an industrial area in Calgary. We did photos like that for our wedding too, walking down back alleys with graffiti ect..

anyway, Casey you crack me up :rofl: no Jimmy does not look like a weirdo ha ha, he looks like a total cutiepie

Verna- ha ha, thats hilarious, I love your honesty...turtle head :haha:
where in Mexico did you guys go? gosh I would love to right now
I hear Missouri (sorry sp?) is getting another storm, hope its not too bad :hugs:

Sandi- glad you got your hair done but sorry that Gunner was so sad while you were gone. I worry how I will get my hair done soon too... :baby:

i had a big mtg again today and right on cue Kitten went bonkers I couldnt even concentrate...lol, little monkey

hope everyone else is well
:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Wow cat they had u Actually get outside with a real background, that's the sign of a good photography place I guess! No fake backdrop haha. If we ever get pro pics of Jimmy it will prob be at a place with a photo of a bus in the back!


----------



## Britt11

ha ha Casey, yeah I insisted on it. I actually found the graffiti bus and we went to an old industrial area in Calgary, I love that kind of stuff.
No offense to anyone that likes this style, but I personally cant stand the "making a heart with your hands over your bare belly" photography lol
I love different stuff


----------



## Onelildream

Sandi-aw...don't feel too bad. You need Mommy time too. I'm sure grandma will recover. :)

kc-no J doesn't look crazy! suspicious, yes. Crazy? No. :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh and I meant to ask Lisa is there a such thing as WIC in your area...I "rented" my Medela hospital grade pump from them but basically all I had to do is give them a check that they hold while I have the pump which was $50 and then paid $20 for the new lines and cups.


----------



## lisaf

I don't qualify for WIC.. make too much money, lol.

And I mostly nurse in the football hold since I can just position him easier that way.
Had a great visit from the LC... we got him latched on (bare nipple) and nursed for a good while! Then he passed out on the boob and wouldn't wake up (until she left of course when he woke up screaming because he was still hungry :dohh:)
I've gotten him latched on once since then... got frustrated on the last feed and gave up and gave him a bottle. I'm going to find it hard not to top him up with a bottle since it makes him sleep longer!

Anyone tried the breastflow bottles? They're supposed to require similar sucking to the breast and make it easy to switch back and forth. Wondering if its worth trying one to see if I can make his bottle feeding more breast-like and therefore make it easier for him to get his whole meal on the boob.

Anyway, I will be calling the LC tomorrow and give her an update of how many times I've gotten him to latch since she left and she'll come over if I need more help. She did laugh at how much milk I have frozen already and was so happy I don't have supply issues. Really strange/cool coincidence but her daughter has the same sleep disorder as me and she is on the same medication too. She's going to look it up for me and see what she thinks about me taking it. She totally understood how I don't know if I'm sleepy from lack of sleep or from my disorder... how I'll nap the whole day away regardless of how much sleep I get etc.


----------



## kcw81

That's great u got some latches Lisa! Gosh isn't it hard work?? Yikes I remember those days and they were so hard. And I hated how he would latch good when the lc was helping but then she would leave and it was impossible again! So anyway good job keeping at it and hope the lc has some good advice regarding your meds and disorder.


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: painful :af: this time going the gym cant wait do a good run again get the stress out my body x x x


----------



## laura6914

hey all its been a while. Havent read back just wanted to let you all know im still alive :haha:

Shae has been a little devil the passed two days. :dohh: Its been like havng a new born again. Put him to bed at the usual 7:30 last night and he screamed and cried everytime i left the room. This went on for 2 hours and he made himself sick. In the end i resulted to rocking him to sleep in my arms :dohh: 

Caz im sorry AF has made her horrid appearance. :hugs:

Hope the new babies are doing well, and the new mummies of course. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Laura- awww poor Shae! :cry: Is he teething? X


----------



## SBB

Hey girls... 

Caz sorry Af is bad :hugs: 

Morning Lou :wave: 

Laura hope he feels better soon, maybe he's teething as Lou says. 

Well it's official that the 3 or 4 good nights sleep were a one off :rofl: Damn it I was so excited! I do think he's got tooth pain though cos his little cheeks are so red. \

Lol last night he woke up and he'd kicked his nappy off :rofl: It's too big for him so I have to do it up each side with just one popper instead of 2. But I didn't put any clothes on him so he got it off. I woke up and he was all naked next to me :haha: Luckily he didn't wee everywhere... Although he made up for it this morning by peeing all over the floor when I changed him!! 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

Hey lou and suz :wave: Not sure whats up with him tbh. He seems a little better today. 

Suz thats made me chuckle. 

xx


----------



## kcw81

Morning!

Sorry caz af sucks.

Hey laura that's strange about shae. Hope he goes back to normal tonight. How r u feeling?

Suz do u swaddle Sammuel? That might keep his pants on! Jimmy peed into the air yesterday while being changed and I just plain old put my hand over the spray as it was the fastest cover I could manage! 
What a mess I am, barfed on peed on all day. Have u noticed how sometimes their little willy is stiff right before they pee? I should have noticed! Anyway maybe Sammuel will try again in a few days for night time sleeps.

Hi lou!

J was a liite more like his old self yesterday and I was relieved. When he is out of sorts , I am out of sorts.


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls!

Lisa, I had a friend try breastflow bottles...they're kind of neat but she never actually breastfed so it didn't make much difference.

Laura, I hope Shae gets back to his normal self soon!

Suz, it sucks when it's a one off! Jackson will sleep beautifully for a few nights and then he'll have a few horrible night and it really sucks. Sleep training will resume again soon and I hate it! I'm dreading it actually.


----------



## SBB

What is sleep training? 

Yeh casey you can usually tell if they're about to pee! :haha: sometimes I'm just not quick enough or getting a nappy or something so I don't know til I see it or hear the pee hitting the floor :haha: 

I tried to swaddle him last night, he was out of it in 2 mins :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Controlled crying, cry it out, no cry sleep solution...basically teaching them how to soothe themselves back to sleep without needing your intervention like rocking, pacifiers, singing, etc...


----------



## laura6914

Hey girls im back just went to get shae weighed. 20lb 3oz :shock:

I couldnt do sleep training. :blush: I tried to let him CIO last night. Managed about half an hour doing the increasing interval things and that was it. I just cuddled him to sleep. But, as it was a one off, i didnt mind. If i had to do it every night i would have to try other methods.


----------



## Britt11

good morning ladies

hope everyone is well.

Margaret- has the sleep training worked? has Jax been ablet to go back to sleep on his own? What age can you start them on that?

Lisa- has Daniel BF in the last couple of days? any progress?
I actually bought one of those Medela BF like bottles...the lady at the store pushed it on me kind of...so we will see I guess

well nothing too exciting with me today, except we have to see the lawyer this afternoon for a frivilous lawsuit put on my husband and his business. What a freakin joke, not sure what is wrong with people

talk soon
:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

We sleep trained within reason since he was about 2 months. Worked for us but I understand not all babies are able to handle it that young or at least not all parents! It's letting them cry it out when u know fir a fact there is nothing else wrong with them, they are fed, changed, burped, not sick, not hurt, and should be sleepy based on how much sleep they need a day.


----------



## SBB

Oh ok... No I can't do sleep training either! 

Laura :rofl: sammuel weighs 20lbs 6oz!!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Omg suz how can that be? Shae is way older!! Sammuel does NOT look chubby either!


----------



## TySonNMe

Cat, it did work but is extremely hard for the parents. I cannot stand seeing Jackson hysterical so that's where I draw the line...I started around 3 months and he only was whining and then would drift off to sleep. OH recently hurt his foot so he's been rooming in with us and we've been giving him his paci to go back to sleep with. But now that he's older he'll probably get it pretty quickly, it's just hard hearing him cry, when it's so easy to go in there and give him his paci.

Jackson was 19 pounds, 8 ounces at his appointment Monday.


----------



## kcw81

How can samm be heavier than jax??? I am befuddled cyz he doesn't look it!


----------



## kcw81

I agree Marg it's impossible to let them alone hysterical! They can't stop when they r like that and I fear he would bust a vocal cord or something worse!


----------



## laura6914

omg suz, im shocked. he doesnt look that big at all, where by shae is a right chunky monkey lol. 
xx


----------



## cranberry987

Hello, hope everyones well. 

I agree it would be hard to leave a screaming baby, I will probably try and sleep train as soon as poss tbh but not sure I would make it. They cant scream for weeks on end tho surely?!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

lisaf said:


> I don't qualify for WIC.. make too much money, lol.
> 
> And I mostly nurse in the football hold since I can just position him easier that way.
> Had a great visit from the LC... we got him latched on (bare nipple) and nursed for a good while! Then he passed out on the boob and wouldn't wake up (until she left of course when he woke up screaming because he was still hungry :dohh:)
> I've gotten him latched on once since then... got frustrated on the last feed and gave up and gave him a bottle. I'm going to find it hard not to top him up with a bottle since it makes him sleep longer!
> 
> Anyone tried the breastflow bottles? They're supposed to require similar sucking to the breast and make it easy to switch back and forth. Wondering if its worth trying one to see if I can make his bottle feeding more breast-like and therefore make it easier for him to get his whole meal on the boob.
> 
> Anyway, I will be calling the LC tomorrow and give her an update of how many times I've gotten him to latch since she left and she'll come over if I need more help. She did laugh at how much milk I have frozen already and was so happy I don't have supply issues. Really strange/cool coincidence but her daughter has the same sleep disorder as me and she is on the same medication too. She's going to look it up for me and see what she thinks about me taking it. She totally understood how I don't know if I'm sleepy from lack of sleep or from my disorder... how I'll nap the whole day away regardless of how much sleep I get etc.

Lisa you don't have to qualify for WIC to be able to rent the pump from them...I have a friend who also rents hers from them. They promote BFing so they help anyone with that. Or at least here they do. My LC through Wic told me the Playtex bottle are the easiest for switching back and forth. 

I had the Breast flow bottles...Gunner didn't like them either but my friend Sammy on here does BF and bottle feed and her son likes them I sent her mine.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies please say some prayers for us...we are expecting the worst weather of the year. More tornados and severe weather that is expected to last until 10pm tonight. There has been several tornados touch down near Kansas City, MO and Ft. Leonordwood...and will be passing through St. louis before it makes it way down to my area. Pretty nervous about being home alone tonight.


----------



## cranberry987

Ick. Good luck. How different from us, if we have 1mm of snow here the whole country shuts down and manically goes out to buy bread. Tornadoes would blow ppls little minds.


----------



## kcw81

O sandi hoping you stay safe! Do u have a basement??


----------



## reedsgirl1138

no basement....have a safe room with no windows but still pretty anxious. they are letting school ut early cause of it


----------



## Onelildream

Sandi- oh sweetheart be safe! I will keep you and your family in our prayers! I have family there too and my cousin sent a pic of the tornado by him; sooooo scary! My gma and another cousin are hiding out in the basement for the day. I guess their sirens went off... Can u go to a neighbor's basement?


----------



## Rudeollie

Sandi I will be thinking of you and your family and Vernas too if its heading near St louis..... I hope its passes with as little damage as possible to you all xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Sandi, hope you are ok and make it thru unscathed. :hugs: xx

Had my first Mummy lunch here today! Was a great success, although I'm knackered now!!

Suz, I found out today that our council haas a real nappy subsidy... I can get £54 from them for using real nappies!! Wondered whether maybe your council did something similar? X


----------



## babyloulou

Sandi- stay safe honey! I hope it misses you and Verna. Keep coming on and letting us know you are ok :hugs:

I couldn't sleep train either Suz- not at all. From what I've noticed on here I think it's q lot more popular in the US though x


----------



## SBB

How scary... I hope you will all be ok :hugs: 

I don't know how sammuel weighs so much! He doesn't look it either I don't think, although people often think he's about 7/8 months old or more! Hes a bit chub but I always think Jax looks bigger too so I don't know! 

sammuel is asleep now, he's sooo cute when he's asleep I love looking at him! I go straight to him if he whinges. The last couple of days I've been putting the dummy in and Selina the seahorse on and he'll go off on his own, which is amazing given we had to rock him to sleep for ages and ages before. 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

think i will take my clomid late tonight this time what time did you girls take yours on a night vern sandi hope it misses you 2 x x x


----------



## kcw81

Good Job Jess with the lunch! Was it a bunch of moms at your house?

Lou that is interesting all the little diffs between us and uk.


----------



## kcw81

I missed a few posts- suz u sound like such a good momma Sammuel is so loved by u!

Caz I took mine nights, to avoid any tummy troubles.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, well, 2 mums and their babies... Upstairs neighbours was supposed to come with her little one, but didn't show. It was really great fun and lovely to get to know them!


----------



## SBB

Well done Jess! I did it a few weeks ago with some mums, one who's a chav text me 40 mins after she was meant to be here saying she couldn't come. Shea invited us all to hers next week... Payback time?? :lol: 

Yeh lou I think it is more popular in the US. Although I have seen the method in bounty magazine or on their website, about leaving baby to CIO and going back after a few mins etc... :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Caz I took it about 9pm too :)

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Me too Caz xx

Suz- yeah I think some Health Visitors still say it sometimes too- although there is a general shift back towards baby-led parenting in the UK NHS happening apparently. My Dad and Stepmum have visited today and I got a big speech off my dad about how I'm "making a rod for my own back" etc... because I pick him up whenever he cries, won't give him baby rice to make him sleep through and because I let him nap on me in the day! :growlmad: Oh and his main token of wisdom was to put golden syrup on the bottle teats to get him to take the bottle!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

No Lou...........thats how you get ME to take a bottle lmao! Crazy or what?!?!?!


----------



## SBB

Oh my god Lou! It's so frustrating when parents try and get us to do things their way!! 

Luckily for me my mum is the same as me and mainly agrees with everything I'm doing so I don't get any stick from her! 

The thing is, when you do something differently to someone else, they can take it as an insult. ie. If you don't leave your baby to cry, but your parents did, then they see it as you saying they did the wrong thing! Does that make sense? I think Dannys mum sees me BF and enjoying it and wanting to carry on, as me saying she did the wrong thing by FF. Which of course I would never say/think, but she's already defensive about it so that's how she sees it I think. 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I know what you mean Suz. My mum is very good and thinks I'm doing brilliantly breastfeeding and she doesn't believe in CIO either so I'm fine there- but ditto on the MIL!! Don't get me wrong I love my MIL and she's a very, very lovely woman but she's firmly of the FF, CIO, "don't spoil a baby" camp!!! And I do sometimes find it awkward when she says things. She's not a pushy woman at all thank god and would never tell me to do things a certain way but she still tries to do things her way a bit! For instance last time she came Ben fell asleep on her and she said "I'll put him in the pram" so she did and he woke straight up. She proceeded to push him backwards and forwards for over an hour despite me saying it wouldn't work and that he was now getting hungry and overtired!!! Then when she left I was left with a very cranky baby! :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Parents are weird aren't they?! Suz I think you've hit the nail on the head... They see It as a comment on their parenting. Weirdly my Mum, who could never get me to bf and started me on baby rice aged 6 weeks cos I wouldn't take a bottle either, had a real thing about me persevering with the bfing... Almost like she regretted not persevering with me... I'm sure we say it now, but come our chances to be grannies we'll be the same!!


----------



## SBB

I 100% guarantee when I'm a grandparent I'll be telling my kids what they should be doing :rofl: 

Lou my uncle outright said to me when I went to rock sammuel in his pram cos he woke up 'you're doing the wrong thing there'. He's met sammuel twice! It didn't even annoy me cos I expect him to say things like that. My sister and his wife told him it was my baby and he should butt out! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: Suz! Bless your Aunty and sister! :haha:

Another favourite saying from the MIL is "it does babies good to have a good cry"! She says it's supressing a natural instinct to not leave them for a "good hour cry" a day! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

o my gad you guys are gonna hate me but I Think its okay if a baby cries some during the day! babies cry to communicate and let off some steam sometimes I think. it feels good to cry I Think, you let out your frustration and then you relax. but of course not to be left to scream all day long but a little might actually be okay, at least it seems okay to me. 

totally agree on how the granparents take it as a cut against how they did things a little bit. I seriously don't think I will care how jimmy and his wife do it because I think all ways are okay! if you want to baby led attatchment parenting then go for it! the baby probably loves it and you are probably just really nurturing and maternal type. if you want parent directed baby care then thats cool too, it worked for me because it makes me feeling like things are more predictable and controlled which is something I need to be sane and a good momma for jimmy! and also, I do NOT want to be that MIL who interferes! who knows though what if jimmy's wife is a clueless ninny? hope not!


----------



## babyloulou

We could never hate you Casey :hugs: We all do things differently- the world would be boring if we didn't! :flower: xxxx


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Lou xxoo I knew u would never really hate me you are a Teddy bear.


----------



## kcw81

Wow the storm warnings are really scary I hope sandi and verna and chells family are gonna be safe! I was just reading about it and it sounds freaky!!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's the first time I have ever been called a teddy bear! :hugs: :haha:

You're right- the storms are so scary! :shock: Sandi has written on Facebook that she's seen debris flying around in the sky! :shock:


----------



## kcw81

Wow I would be so scared I don't even know what that's like the weather is so mild here. So freAky. You totally are a bear! Soft and sweet and cuddly I am pretty sure.


----------



## Onelildream

HI TO ALL!!!!

I tried working out yesterday. Big mistake. I totally overdid it and now am bleeding heavy again. Luckily it's not bright red, but I was sooooo looking forward to working out daily. Hubs says I should wait longer. poo. Dr said I should be ok after 10 days, but I guess I need to wait much longer. I feel fat.

Anyway, I'm making BBQ ribs for dinner. I invited my neighbor over, her hubby is out of town...My hubs has meetings tonight...looks like the neighbor and I will be grubbing on some ribs and beans together. pretty funny.

My family is safe. My cousin was in a car when the tornado passed and he said he could feel the wind trying to suck the doors off! Gma and company are fine as well, unless a new storm comes. Praying it won't.

Lou-you are a teddybear. So are you, KC...you just don't like to admit it. ;)


----------



## babyloulou

I hope "cuddly" is not meaning fat Casey! :rofl: :rofl: I think you are softer than you like to think you are :winkwink: :hugs: xx 

Awww Chel slow down!! You've only just given birth you need to rest honey not work out! The bleeding is your body's way of telling you that :hugs: Glad your family are safe xx


----------



## kcw81

Glad they are safe chell! You are an energizer bunny nothing stops u! I am surprised you haven't invented some way to clot that blood up there so u can get on with things!! Ha

Lou haha u are a fit Teddy bear!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! I so wish that was true!! :lol: My chocolate eating- no exercising lifestyle says different though! :rofl:

So has anyone started thinking about what highchair to get yet? Have you got one yet Casey? X


----------



## kcw81

Yes friends gave us their old one it's plastic and looks decent. Do you have ideas if which one u want? It will be fun
To put them there so they are locked in and they can throw cheerios down at the dog!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies so far we are okay..We have had 3 tornadoes touch down around us. There was huge pieces of metal flying in the air it was like a house or barn or something was showering down. Right now its just raining and there is another batch of storms coming through. There are several homes and things damaged but nothing like the community of Joplin, Mo got hit with. I am praying all stay safe through the night.


----------



## lisaf

So scary with those storms! Honestly, people who don't live in California talk about how scary earthquakes are and don't know how we live here.. I find tornados MUCH scarier!
Hope everyone is ok!

I already have my highchair :haha: Its a seat that straps onto a regular chair.. it swivels, reclines (so it can be used before they sit up well) and of course the tray is removable so it can be used as a booster seat eventually.. here's hoping my little guy's butt still fits in it when he needs a booster seat :rofl:

speaking of butts... feeling fat over here too Chell! :( Haven't tried exercise since my discharge instructions actually said not to work out. Even though I am back to my not-so-tiny pre-pregnancy weight, I actually don't fit into my pre-pregnancy pants :( Very upsettting!

I hadn't been able to get Daniel latched on after the LC left yesterday.. kept trying though and he'd pop on then fall right off again. Well I called her today and she came over within 10 minutes and got him popped right on the boob again, lol! He fed for a good 15-20 minutes... then I laid him down, got him to wake up again, put him on the other boob myself :happydance: where he stayed for 10-15 minutes. I still managed to pump 4 ounces after that, but he only needed an extra 20ml to be satisfied (he'll take 100ml per feed if I just stick him on the bottle).

I'm a little worried he's sleeping too much :dohh: We put him down at 9pm last night, expecting him to be up for a feed around 12 or 1am... he didn't wake up for food until 4am!?!?! Then he slept until 9:30am... then again I had to wake him up to feed at 1:30pm... I'm really not bragging here.. I'm just worried that I'm letting him sleep too much and that he'll stop gaining weight :( He's SO hard to feed when he's tired though!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! I know! Piper, our Labrador, is going to love Ben once he is eating food and throwing it out the chair! :lol: 

No I haven't seen one yet. I keep seeing all these expensive ones but then everyone raves about the Ikea one that only costs £11!!! :shock: Eleven quid for a highchair- I don't even know how they can make it for that cheap! It's winning awards and everything though! It's this one...
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00069725


----------



## lisaf

hmm, that ikea one looks very sturdy and easy to clean! :) does it come with a tray?


----------



## babyloulou

He might just be a really sleepy newborn Lisa and start waking up soon. Maybe you should just ask your doctor though and see what he says? Has he had jaundice? Or could he have? That makes babies very sleepy! Even insomniac Ben slept constantly in Neonatal because of his jaundice x


----------



## babyloulou

You have to pay an extra £4 for a tray Lisa!! What a bargain! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol... well then that chair is no longer a bargain if you have to pay another 4 for the tray :rofl:


He's never had a hint of jaundice :shrug: They all comment on how great he looks and no jaundice etc. They've been saying he may sleep better because he's a big boy and is getting bigger-than-average feeds for his age.


----------



## babyloulou

Well I was just told as long as you're getting at least 6 dirty nappies a day and lots of wet ones for the first few weeks it's ok x


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- with my 2nd he slept a ton too. Dr said to enjoy the night stretches and not to worry unless he goes down in weight.


----------



## lisaf

lol, thanks for the reassurance! Good point about the diapers
We get PLENTY of dirty/wet diapers here!
Our record so far is 11 wet AND 11 solid diapers in one day. DH seems to have the 'magic' poop touch.. all he has to do is hold Daniel and he'll poop :rofl: Yesterday he was home for an hour and a half and Daniel had pooped in 3 or 4 diapers.

So I'm dealing with inlaw stress/pressure again. MIL called me an hour ago (didnt' hear my phone ring) and left a message saying she was downtown and had bought Daniel something and wanted to know if I wanted company :dohh: ... its to the point that I don't WANT them to help us or do any favors because then they get upset when they don't get the time with Daniel that they feel they should be entitled to certain lengths of visits etc.
He's not a toy for them to play with, you know? It just keeps pissing me off.


----------



## kcw81

Nice chair Lou, real simple and if u don't like it well u only spent 11 for it! Lisa yrs sounds nice! I think the plastic wipe off trait is key ( plus comfort) . 

Lisa be glad they don't want to spend the night with you! Barf! Glad Danny doesn't have the jaundice. Sounds like if he gets enough food over the 24 he period who cares how much sleep. And he is peeing and pooing so he is getting good intake!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Gosh Sandi, sounds scary! Glad you're ok so far! :hugs:

Lou, I thunk we're going to get a Tripp Trapp highchair... Little bit more expensive than the ikea one, but good until they're 5!!

Lisa, I'm sure if the docs say it's ok for him to sleep that much then he'll be fine. Enjoy it whilst it lasts!! :hugs: I feel for you with the MIL situation... My sisters MIL took a 3 month sabbatical from work when my nephew was born!!! She's lives just round the corner and let's herself in to their house!! My sister is going crazy!!


----------



## laura6914

morning all. 

That high chair looks fab lou. I spent £25 on the asda one and its a right waste of money. Shae spends about 10 minutes in it and then starts to slouch down, there isnt enough support so stay clear of that one from asda ladies. 

Lisa, ignore you phone and door if she comes round. Thats what i still do now. :rofl: They really do take the piss dont they. You would think, having had kids themselves, they would understand and respect that you want space. 

Peach, if i was your sister i would go mental. My OHs family tend to just walk into each others houses. Luckily we have a porch and a front door that can only be opended from the inside so theres no just walking into our house. :haha:

Well had another bad night from Shae. I have wrote it all down in my journal. Not sure if its just a phase but its taking it toll on me already. :(

xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well i have had a headache all night and still have it now the joys of clomid hope i get my bfp this month soon be ovulating again x x x


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies, 

Gosh I hope Sandi is ok :hugs: sounds so scary! 

That high chair looks fab, we are poor and live 20 mins from Ikea so it's a bit of a no brainer!! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

thinking of you sandi and vern x x x


----------



## laura6914

whats happened to Sandi? And Vern? What have i missed?
x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! :hi:

Laura - there is supposed to be a huge sleep regression at 8 months- my HV warned me about it - maybe he's hitting that a little early? They say between 7-9 months is when they start to realise who you are and that they are an independent being and so can get separation anxiety x

Jess- I was going to get a Trip Trapp- OH loved them but we tried one at the Baby Show and Ben was already too big for one :shrug:


----------



## laura6914

oh dear, thanks lou. I started a thread in the baby club but appears that noone wants to reply. :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

The Tripp Trapps are supposed to grow with your child... https://www.stokke.com/en-gb/highchair/tripp-trapp-product-concept/grow.aspx... Surely Ben isn't that big?! :rofl:


----------



## cranberry987

i went to ikea and thought I might get a pax wardrobe for the nursery. its one of those wardrobes you buy all the bits yourself and set it out how you like. Was thinking lots of drawers and shelves. Can always take them out later and make a hanging space but rly does baby stuff need to be hung up? 

Theyre around 200 quid for a fully made up one which doesnt seem that bad to me if its exactly how you want it. Gonna take my dad with as hes quite good at designing things like that - he did our kitchen a few yrs ago and its ace.

the ikea high chair looks good tbh, for 11 quid you cant go wrong rly even if it doesnt last them forever.


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I heard that Jess but with the baby set in that you have to use until they are older the chair is really small :shrug: I've read a few reviews and people were saying it is a lovely chair as long as you have a small baby xx

Suz- the Ikea chair is 11 quid, the tray is 4 quid and they do a blow- up insert to use while baby is still little that is only a few quid too. It's got cracking reviews! The only downside of course is that it's very simple without all the bells and whistles that most have. The only thing that put me off is that it doesn't recline as alot of reviews of others say that's really handy if they fall asleep as you don't have to move them. But then I thought well Ben doesn't bloody sleep anywhere anyway so that would probably be a waste!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Right off for my smear test :-(


----------



## cranberry987

enjoy! :p


----------



## laura6914

Oh no Lou, not nice. 
I agree with the recline stuff. Shae never falls asleep in his highchair so its no a spec that we need either. 
xx


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck lou ha x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well I am back and pleasantly surprised! I was dreading that smear test as I always find them uncomfortable due to my tilted cervix (I have to have them once a year due to cancer cells that were found when i was 20)- I thought today's would be even worse as I'm still uncomfortable in my stitches when we have sex, but it was the easiest one I've ever had!! Must just be a good nurse! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

well girls cant believe it just gone the toilet my af is stopping its been light medium light today weird glad it went well lou x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck this cycle Caz :hugs:

Right off to swimming to dunk the baby!


----------



## laura6914

glad all went well lou. Do you dunk ben under the water. I havent dunked Shae yet. Phil is dying to but im too scared. lol. 

Thats weird caz. How long is AF usually?

x


----------



## SBB

It's cos we've all got massive vadges now lou (as casey would say) :rofl: 

I need to have one too but I was told to wait 6 months after birth? 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

girls where are you making these gorgeous siggies?
xx


----------



## cranberry987

do all these youngsters whove had the vaccine against cervical cancer still need smears? if not its odd that we;re the last generation who needs them, we'll be telling horror stories about them when we;re 80, the spatula was THIS BIG.


----------



## SBB

I don't know Helen! 

Laura do you mean mine and lous picture ones? On photobucket... You just choose which pic and then press a button to do a collage... 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

laura normally 4 days but i just get spotting on my 5th day think it is the lining of my womb is thin x x x


----------



## laura6914

Thanks Suz, ill see if i can do one. 

So this is short for you then caz. 

I have just rang the council and made a noise complaint again my neighbours. We have had nothing but trouble with them since we moved in. It all kicked off a few weeks ago when we asked them to turn it down. The teenager smokes canabis which stinks my house out and i have had enough. The council are sending them a letter telling them to keep it down and if they receive any more complaints further action will be taken. :(
Im dreading repercussions now. :(

xx


----------



## SBB

That's horrible Laura :( I hope they sort it out without it all kicking off... 

Caz brazil nuts thicken the womb lining apparently... If you want it thicker! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Me to Suz. 
Oh that pic of sam in his funky nappy is soooooo cute. :cloud9:


----------



## SBB

He loves posing in his nappies! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

i love the look of cloth nappies. I think they are so adoreable. 
I dont know why i dont use them. :shrug:
xx


----------



## SBB

Use them :) I'll sell you some. 

They are better for the environment, babys bum, cheaper, cuter... People think they're more work, but I don't think so, I'd say they take me an extra 10 mins every other day to hang out and then put away again. Plus if you use them for 2 babies you save even more money! 

X x x


----------



## cranberry987

They do seem like a bit of a faff tho. I like the idea of them but its so much easier just to buy a box of pampers.


----------



## laura6914

The money side of it is appealing. Shae gets through 4-6 nappies a day. The only thing that does put me off, as you say, is the amount of time and work they appear to take. 

Im going to research it though and keep my options open. There are a few things im going to do differently thi time round. BF being one. Im not going to throw the towel in so easily. 

xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Laura, my local council give you £54 for using cloth nappies! It's not that much of a faff really... You put a wash on most days anyway don't you? For ease you can use disposab,es when out and about if you need. I find them just as easy to use as disposables!! :)


----------



## SBB

I def find them just as easy as disposables.
Take it off, in the bucket. You'd put a sposie in a bag/bin anyway 
Every other day you put them in the machine, no harder than taking a bag of sposies out to the bin. 
The only thing that is extra is hanging out and then taking in. But I think 10 mins doing that every other day is well worth the benefit. 
They're just as easy to use out and about as well but some people use sposies for that and holidays.., 

X x x


----------



## SBB

cranberry987 said:


> They do seem like a bit of a faff tho. I like the idea of them but its so much easier just to buy a box of pampers.

You can't say something is a faff if you've never done it! They aren't like terry nappies with pins, they're shaped just like a disposable and do up with poppers or Velcro. 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

You girls are swaying me very quickly. :blush:
The being out and about thing does worry me so i guess using disposables for then wouldnt hurt would it :shrug:
I do a wash load a day my washer is never off :haha:

So whats your recommendations for brand ect as i know there are a few out there. 

xx


----------



## kcw81

Morning ladies! A bit stressful this am as I overslept and woke at 530 and the baby got up eArly at 531 and I had to pump out my bursting boobs while he cried. Poor thing had to cry till I finished! Dh slept thru it I don't know how. Now he is eAting his bottle happily and everythings ok again. Phew!

Suz, how many cloths you need to buy to get started? Is there a guide u can point me to on the Internet about getting started with cloth? Does it stink in the bin? I go thru so many sposes I think we are spending too much!

How r verna and sandi? 

Hi everyone else!!!


----------



## laura6914

whats happened with vern and sandi?
xx


----------



## SBB

Something like the bumgenius flip might e good for you Laura, it's an outer wrap and then absorbant inserts separately. But they also do a disposable insert for out and about. 

the idea is that if LO is just wet, you just replace the insert, if he's pooed you can either wipe it out and reuse, or just use a new one. I think it would be a great way to do it with 2 babies as well because they could both use the same nappies. 

Re using them out, I just have a big wetbag, and chuck the nappy in there, then put it in the bucket when I get home. You should see some of the GORGEOUS wetbags I'll be selling. I'm so excited cos I want one for myself! 

X x x


----------



## cranberry987

i can say they seem like a faff, ive a right to any opinion i want, just because you disagree doesnt mean im not allowed to say it.


----------



## kcw81

Laura where they live in Missouri has tornados and like the biggest storms they have seen! Lot of people have died!


----------



## babyloulou

I don't think Suz meant it like that Helen :flower:


----------



## SBB

Really... No need. 

It bugs me when people who haven't tried cloth go on about how much hard work it is, when they have never tried it to come to that conclusion. 

No need to get like that about it, we're all friends here and we don't do arguing. 

:flower: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz would it be practical for me to just buy one to try out? Or is that stupid.... 

I think they're sooooo pretty!!


----------



## SBB

Sorry casey, missed your post! I'll post you some info shortly. 

Sorry you've had a shitty morning... Me too, sammuel has been screaming his head off and I don't know why :( have given him some nurofen cos he seems like he's in pain, even not feeding which is unlike him!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou I'll lend you one :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz I bloody luuuurrrrrve you!!! :hugs: Although I am slightly scared of trying one as I've seen all the posts in Natural parenting of everyone addicted to them!! :lol: I'd spend a bloody fortune!! :rofl:

That definitely sounds like teething from Sammuel :-( Have you got teething powders?


----------



## kcw81

Thanks suz! I never go anywhere so it is prob the way to go but I only do laundry every few days and dont really want to do more often... Hmm. 

No bad feelings in here ok??


----------



## laura6914

oh no i hope they are ok. 

Suz you have swayed me, but before forking on on them, im going to research first.
Can i ask a really really stupid question :blush: Are there different sizes for different ages as they do with disposables? :blush:
Sorry sammi isnt well, i does sound like teething. Shae went off his milk totally when he started teething and now his top ones are coming through we have it all over again :(


----------



## cranberry987

ive not been to space but I think it would be cold and hard to breathe. i wasnt saying no one should try them and I probably will, dont be so defensive.


----------



## SBB

Lou I won't lie - they're addictive. But I'll give you a discount! :rofl: 

Not everyone gets addicted though... Jess isn't. And I'm fact I only have 21 nappies, compared to others that's hardly any! 

Sorry casey :blush: 

You cN just get enough nappies to wash every 3 days... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Laura I will post some info and links soon. Some are one size and adjust and dome are sized, usually 3-4 sizes x x x


----------



## laura6914

Suz you are an absolute gem. I have just spoke to phil and we are going to give them a try. I will be bombarding you with questions so please for give me. You say you have 21 nappies. Is that 21 inserts and cover things :blush: 
Im such a dunse. :haha:

With the new baby im getting a sling to instead of a double buggie. And im really going to give breast feeding a real shot. Phil is worried he will miss out so i said i will express so he can feed the baby to. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Laura- I hope the baby is not as awkward as Ben then and refuses to take bottles as well as boob- for Phil's sake!! :haha:

Suz- I forgot to tell you - there were millions of cloth nappy stalks at the baby show. I had a quick look but the prices weren't that much reduced really!


----------



## Smile4me

I'm ok ladies :) Just didnt get on yesterday since we had to go up and down from the basement all day but we are good and supposedly the storms are gone for a while... WHEW! I'm sure Sandi is OK too, nothing new to report in her town other than strong winds...I think.....

Sounds like the diaper discussion... I can't give any input on nappies as I always used disposable being a working mom and out of convenience, I cannot tell a lie.
I do understand why people use them though so no harsh feelings on either side of the subject.

Anyway ladies, I have the girls for four weeks straight! YIIIPPPPPPYYYYYYY the girls father is going to India for a month oh Thank Heaven!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Yay I've converted someone!!! :happydance: 

I have 21 altogether, mine are all in ones and pocket nappies. Sorry, sammuel screams every time I put him down so am pacing with him now... Will explain it all better later! 

An all in one is the outer and inserts all together. These are most like disposables because there's nothing to do but put them on. Downside is they take longer to dry. 

Pocket is where the absorbant bit comes out to dry. You can put more absorbancy in for heavy wetters.

The flip is neither really, its a wrap and insert. But again you can add absorbancy. 

I'll do a big post for you all later with pics and explanations! 

Someone asked about the bin smelling? I stick a sanitary towel to the lid and put a few drops of tea tree oil on it every few days, keeps it smelling good (ish) :haha: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

i hope so to lou. if it is though there are other things he can do to bond. ie: bath ect.
Is it from 6+ weeks you can start expressing?
xx


----------



## SBB

Hey verna glad you're ok :hugs: phew! Yay for having the girls for a wholemonth :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh cool lou I'll look on the baby show site to see who was there! 

Laura I expressed after a week because if mastitis and tongue tie, but they say 6 weeks is best for getting your supply up 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

thanks suz, any help is appreciated. It all sounds so confusing. 
The only choice i have had to make to date is pamers r huggies and what size. :dohh:


----------



## laura6914

hey vern, glad your ok hun. I cant imagine how scary it must be. 
xx


----------



## SBB

Don't worry Laura, once I've explained it an you've decided what you want, I'll do a list with you and make sure you have what you need! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Suz: YOU ARE AN ANGEL :hugs:

Do you think its too late to start Shae with them? Do they fit nicely under clothes? Not too bulgy and things?


----------



## SBB

Nope definitely not, never too late! Well maybe if they were only a few months off potty training and you weren't having any more babies. 

But the ones you use for shae you can also use for new baby! 

Some are really bulky, but the ones I'll show you aren't. They're slightly bulkier than a sposie but not a lot... 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

just having a google and i cant believe how expensive they can be. i know it works out cheaper in the long run though. 
i found a brand called blueberry :shrug: they look quite cool.
xx


----------



## kcw81

Glad u r ok verna and hooray u get the girls!! How often to u get them, what is your schedule with the dad?

Suz thanks for the info it is hard to teach everyone when u have a fussy baby in your hands! 

Laura what are u asking about expressing? I dont understand your question but u can express from day 1... And breast feed from day 1.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Smile4me said:


> I'm ok ladies :) Just didnt get on yesterday since we had to go up and down from the basement all day but we are good and supposedly the storms are gone for a while... WHEW! I'm sure Sandi is OK too, nothing new to report in her town other than strong winds...I think.....
> 
> Sounds like the diaper discussion... I can't give any input on nappies as I always used disposable being a working mom and out of convenience, I cannot tell a lie.
> I do understand why people use them though so no harsh feelings on either side of the subject.
> 
> Anyway ladies, I have the girls for four weeks straight! YIIIPPPPPPYYYYYYY the girls father is going to India for a month oh Thank Heaven!!!!!

Glad to hear your and your family is safe as well. My little town actually made the news...we had 3 tornados touch down around us. One in Millcreek which is just a little place inside our town if that makes any sense. LOL I will post some pics if I can.

I am switching to cloth diapers. I am using the Sun Diapers...best deal I found here in the US


----------



## laura6914

casey, what i meant was do you have to wait for your milk to come in before you can express. I only BF for a few days with Shae so never got round to expressing. From what the MW told me though, your supposed to wait until at least 6 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Ok, here goes :) 

This is going to seem complicated, but I PROMISE as soon as you get them and use them it's so simple. Danny can use them no problem! 

Here are some good links: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/349794-beginners-guide-cloth.html

So essentially, a cloth nappy is made up of 2 parts - a waterproof outer, and absorbent material inner. 


Ok, so firstly there are the different types of nappy: 

*AIO/AI2 All in One, All in Two*- These are the whole nappy, waterproof outer, absorbant inner, All in one. The absorbent bit is sewn on to the outer. The whole thing stays together for washing and drying. 
To help them dry quicker, some brands have a snap in absorbent part, so you can unsnap it for drying. These are called a Snap in One or All in Two (SIO/AI2)

*Pros*: So easy to use, even for Grandparents etc. *Cons*: Take longer to dry. 


*Pockets* This is a waterproof outer, with a fleece lined inner. The fleece is the stay dry layer next to the babys skin. At the back of the fleece is a hole or a pocket, and you stuff the pocket with boosters for absorbency. Boosters are made of microfibre or bamboo or organic material mainly. (explained below) 

*Pros*: Can stuff as much or little as needed, quick drying *Cons*: Takes a few extra minutes to stuff if you have lots of pockets  


*Fitteds and wraps* This is a two part system (what Jess uses). With this you have a nappy, and then a waterproof wrap. The whole nappy is absorbent, and usually bamboo or some organic material. You do this nappy up like usual, then over the top, you put a waterproof wrap. You can re-use the wrap throughout the day. These nappies don't usually have a stay dry layer next to babys skin. Lots of people don't mind this as it's all natural fibres next to baby and it doesn't bother most babies. But if a baby is used to a dry bum this probably isn't the best option. 

*Pros*: Whole nappy is absorbent, can be cheaper *Cons*: Can take a while to dry, no stay dry layer.


*Flips* There are other versions of this, but I'll just say about flips. These are a 2 part nappy, they have a waterproof outer and then a long insert which sits inside. The absorbent inserts are either a 'stay dry' or 'organic'. The stay dry is microfibre with a stay dry layer on the top to keep the bum dry. The organic has no stay dry layer, but is organic, and holds more pee! I will explain how you can get a stay dry layer on this below... 
The idea with flips is you re-use the outer, and just chuck the wet/dirty insert in the bucket. This means less to do at changing time, and it can work out cheaper because you're re-using the outer so don't need so many. 
They also do a disposable insert for out and about or on holiday. 

*Pros*: Quick drying (MF), easy, great for more than one kid *Cons*: Organic is slower drying



*Other Stuff: *


*Sizes: *

Nappies are either sized or birth to potty. 

*Birth to potty:* One size fits most. They popper up the front to make them smaller. 
Pros: Cheaper, last longer Cons: Often bulky on a newborn, not all fit small babies 

*Sized:* Usually 3 or 4 sizes, small medium large, 1,2,3 etc. These don't adjust on the rise, just the waist. 
Pros: Better fit, slimmer. Cons: More expensive. 


*Fastening:*

Poppers or Applix (Velcro) 

*Poppers:* Pros: Look better for longer, baby can't undo them, easier for family cos you tell them which popper to put it on. Cons: Not quite as adjustable as Applix. 

*Applix:* Pros: Very adjustable Cons: Sticks to other stuff in the wash if you forget to fold the tabs in. Looks grubby after a while, some babies/toddlers can undo it like a sposie. 


*Inserts:*

Most inserts are bamboo or microfibre. The MF dries really quickly. The bamboo dries slower, but holds more and is a natural product. 

If your nappy doesn't have a stay dry layer next to the skin, like the organic flip for example, you can just add a fleece liner over the top, and it will be stay dry! 


*What else you need:*

Bucket, with 2 mesh liners (you just pick this up so you don't touch the nappies). Wetbag for nappy bag. You can also use a large wetbag instead of a bucket if you want. 




Ok, that's it for now, I'll post some pics but I'm really scared of losing everything I've written while I get the pics so will add them and re-post!


----------



## SBB

laura6914 said:


> casey, what i meant was do you have to wait for your milk to come in before you can express. I only BF for a few days with Shae so never got round to expressing. From what the MW told me though, your supposed to wait until at least 6 weeks. :shrug:

Your milk comes in day 3/4/5.. you can express anytime from birth, but, to allow your supply to regulate it's suggested you wait til 6 weeks :) 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Wow Sandi I'm sorry I thought you guys were out of the path eeek I'll be so happy when all of this crap is over :) 

Glad you and your family are ok!!


----------



## SBB

Sandi I'm glad you're ok! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I use tots bots Laura and really like them. X


----------



## SBB

laura6914 said:


> just having a google and i cant believe how expensive they can be. i know it works out cheaper in the long run though.
> i found a brand called blueberry :shrug: they look quite cool.
> xx

Some of them are really expensive, but it does work out a lot cheaper in the longrun as you say, especially as you'll be using for 2! A lot of people have a stash of home nappies that aren't so fancy, then some posh ones for showing off!! 

I have 21 nappies, I'd say they've cost me a maximum of £300. Sposies can cost £1200 up to potty training, so that's a huge difference. There's washing stuff, electric and water but that doesn't add up to too much... 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ruh roh... Suz, I didn't need to know there was a whole other world of cloth nappies out there... Now I will become an addict!!! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow there are alot of option for cloth...I didn't realize it I guess cause they are not as popular over here. I wish they were...all my friend think I have lost it since I am now as Bfing, cloth wearing cosleeping mommy. LOL But Gunner is the best baby and I think the difference is all of this. :)


----------



## laura6914

wow suz your a walking book of baby knowledge :thumbup:

im liking the sound of the flips and aio. im going to have to go through all this with phil. lol. 

xx


----------



## kcw81

Laura I expressed from day 2 and that is part of why my supply is bursting to this day at month 5!! I had to at first cuz baby wouldn't latch at first and needed to feed him. I guess just see how it goes at the hospital but bring your pump!

Suz thank u for the info I will read it in a bit bur so you don't need a diaper pail anymore? We already invested loads into our fancy one plus prepaid for a huge supply of refills prob already spent at least 200... Thinking we would need it for a couple yrs. Poo!!!

Sandoi so glad u r ok!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

THe storms were crazy...I ended up leaving my house and going to my inlaws. I was amazed all the debris that was in the air. THere was huge pieces of metal and stuff flying high in the air and leaves just pouring out of the sky along with papers and foam stuff. Its was scary. 

I have to share with you ladies and Verna you may have heard about it...there was a little boy Skyular Lagsdon he was 15/16 months old from Joplin the town that was hit hard, well he was ripped from his mothers arms after she was injured and they found his little body yesterday. Its so sad but also makes me wonder how in the world do we make sure our babies don't get ripped away from us in storms like this. I have decided that my kids will all be tied to me...if they go I go.


----------



## SBB

Sandi that's so sad :( it must be so scary esp with a small baby... :hugs: 

Casey could you just use the diaper pail to put the cloth ones in? Then empty them in to the washing machine? I have a bucket with a lid, is that the sane as a diaper Pail?!?

Laura I'll post some links for you in a bit so you can look at them properly with phil :) 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

vern sandi glad your both fine aw its a shame on the little boy praying for his family x x


----------



## laura6914

that is so so sad. :cry: I cant even imagine how that mother must be feeling. :cry:

Thanks casey, i would like to express as much as i can after my supply is established so Phil can participate :haha: But as lou said its not always as easy as getting them to drink form a bottle. 
I just hope this baby is as co operative as Shae. Ill be over the moon. :thumbup:

x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

JUSt some pics of the storm


----------



## laura6914

Suz could you PM me the links so a dont lose them amongst the chatter. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Sandi -that is so sad :cry: Poor little boy! And poor mummy :cry:

Thanks for the info Suz. I'd love to try one :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god Sandi! Is that a car upside down in the last picture? So scary! :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sandi, that is so sad... Poor people. :cry:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes that is a motor home actually. There are more pics but my computer is being stupid and I can't download them for some reason


----------



## Peach Blossom

On the nappy thing... I have a set of 15 and that works really well for us.... UKers Naturalbabyshower.com has the lowest prices that I've found. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lou, rather than me lending you one, maybe just buy one of these! It costs almost £2 to send a nappy, so you could just get a cheapie, and I'll send you a decent booster to use with it... 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Size-Adjusta...ies_LE&var=&hash=item895fbbf7c0#ht_6649wt_907

x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

How many nappies do we need basically through a day?


----------



## SBB

Whoa I missed all the storm stuff... Looks awful... Can't imagine being there! 

Laura yep I'll pm you too 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Scary and sad sandi!! Geez.

Suz my high tech diaper pail is like a garbage bin but it has special seal up and freshener stuff in it so u drop the stink into the opening and it gets whisked down into a magic area where you can't smell it and you can fill to the brim and when it's full you open the trap door and it gas a special tie off so you have nonmess no smell and throw it outside. I could use for cloth I suppose but what to do with your dirty wipes, those are disposBle. Do you use washable wipes??


----------



## SBB

reedsgirl1138 said:


> How many nappies do we need basically through a day?

I have 21 and that easily lasts me 2 days, + extra to wear the following day before they are dry again. I use maybe 6 a day max + a night one. 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Lou, rather than me lending you one, maybe just buy one of these! It costs almost £2 to send a nappy, so you could just get a cheapie, and I'll send you a decent booster to use with it...
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Size-Adjusta...ies_LE&var=&hash=item895fbbf7c0#ht_6649wt_907
> 
> x x x

Ooo... I like those! :)


----------



## SBB

Yep I use washable wipes too. When you use cloth it's just so easy. I use these www.cheekywipes.com

You just wash the wipes and put them still damp into the box with a little water and some nice smelling oil. They clean brilliantly and honestly are no hassle at all when you use cloth nappies anyway. 

Sounds like you could use that pail for cloth too Casey... 

x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

these are what I ordered...i did the 24 +48 inserts i was hoping it was enough

https://www.sunbabydiapers.com/


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Lou, rather than me lending you one, maybe just buy one of these! It costs almost £2 to send a nappy, so you could just get a cheapie, and I'll send you a decent booster to use with it...
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Size-Adjusta...ies_LE&var=&hash=item895fbbf7c0#ht_6649wt_907
> 
> x x x
> 
> Ooo... I like those! :)Click to expand...

SUCH a bargain! They won't last as long as the big brands I'm sure, but they are good. I have a few in the stash! Mine are pretty but I can't find them on ebay now... 

ETA here they are, can't find single ones https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-Baby-AIO-C...ltDomain_0&hash=item3a60344116#ht_3761wt_1651

x x x


----------



## laura6914

My son is beig weird today. 

He woke at 7:30ish. Had a nap from 8:24-11 ish
Napped from 12:30-2:30 ish and has now gone down for another nap This is really really unlike him. I bet he wont sleep through the night now. 

Sandi those pics are horrendous

xx


----------



## SBB

reedsgirl1138 said:


> these are what I ordered...i did the 24 +48 inserts i was hoping it was enough
> 
> https://www.sunbabydiapers.com/

That will be plenty Sandi, you'll prob need to wash every 2-3 days... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

They look nice Suz. Does it matter that they're from Shangai? I mean you can't get fake crap ones or anything? Or is that just silly.... :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

thanks Suz. :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

They'll probably be fine Lou... Just made by a 10year old!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Nah lou they're just cheap and made by 10 year olds as Jess said!! Let's just say theyre the Primark of nappies! 

A lot of people don't find them as reliable as brands, but for a try for £2.50 it's got to be worth it! If you like it, I am going to be doing trials on my website, where you can hire the nappies for a couple of weeks to see what you like/don't like. 

Laura shae has slept loads!! That's crazy... Sammuel is so stroppy today I dont know what's up with him either... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Peach Blossom said:


> They'll probably be fine Lou... Just made by a 10year old!! :rofl:

Awwwww :-(


----------



## laura6914

i know Suz. Honeslty i have no idea whats up with him. 
Bless sammuel. Its horrible when they have days like that. It tires you out. 
xx


----------



## SBB

I know, I'm shattered and have got nothing done! I hope he goes to bed ok... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's a bit cranky today and sicky too- maybe it's this change of weather affecting them all? :shrug: There's a storm brewing here!


----------



## kcw81

Sandi those sunbaby look like a good deal- have u researched a lot and this was the best? What if u bought them and found out they leak or baby hates them? What other cloth options here in the states?


----------



## SBB

Maybe, it's horrid weather here too! 

I would always try a few before buying loads you haven't tried. Casey I'm sure theres trials there so you can buy before you try. 

Bumgenius are American I'm sure, they make the Flip and other nappies. Very reliable, I have some :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Also bright star baby casey, gorgeous prints!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I meant try before you buy!!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili is all over the place today too... Might have something to do with the thunderstorm we've had here all day... She normally has a long nap in the middle of the day and won't sleep longer than 30 mins at a time today... Perhaps it's a fussy stage.... Hope not as Joe's off to China for the week next week!


----------



## SBB

Same as sammuel on the naps! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Haha that's been my prob in the past- I buy before I try! Cool I have to mark down these post pages from you suz so I can refer to later to research more!! Thank you!! 

Hope yr babies settle ok tonight girls. Xxoo


----------



## babyloulou

Ditto on the short naps- must be the weather...


----------



## kcw81

So why don't you throw all the diapers and wipes into the dryer? You mentioned hanging them to dry?


----------



## SBB

I don't have a dryer. And it's better for the environment, but most of them you can use with a dryer :) 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I dry them on the line and them bung them in the dryer for 15mins to fluff them up a bit. They take forever to dry in the tumble dryer from wet I've found.


----------



## SBB

Yeh drier is good for fluffing them up apparently! I'd def use one in winter if we had one. Mine dry by lunch on the line though on a dry day x x x


----------



## kcw81

Are the inserts or whatever that actually touch their butt really stained? I have found that hummus most orange neon poos if they get on his clothes that is a permanent stain!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I use bamboo liners on top of the inserts, but any poo that does get thru hasn't stained yet...


----------



## SBB

They can stain, but the sun bleaches it out. Honestly it's amazing I've put a really orange nappy out and it's almost gone by the end of the day! In winter you can just put by window and it'll bleach it. 

Fleece doesn't stain as easily as cotton clothes though. And I dot really care as it's only going on his bum again. You can also use vanish or stain remover on it if it really bothers you. 
I find they're pretty unstained in general though. Also you dont use fabric softener and only 1/4 the amount of washing powder to wash them. So that's cheaper than a normal wash... 

Xx x


----------



## Smile4me

awwww Sandi they found him? Oh I was hoping he was safe :(
Have they found the boy/young man who was ripped out of his sun roof driving home from his graduation with his dad? I know the dad was in serious condition and the mom and sister were driving in front of them and made it home safely.... its been horrible in MO but your right, HOLD THOSE BABIES EXTRA CLOSE TO YOU LADIES!


----------



## SBB

There's some really good info here 
https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/nappy_info_new_to_reusables.html

I'm a bit annoyed how good it is actually, it's exactly all the stuff I was planning to put on my site :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ok, here goes :) 

This is going to seem complicated, but I PROMISE as soon as you get them and use them it's so simple. Danny can use them no problem! 

Here are some good links: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/349794-beginners-guide-cloth.html

So essentially, a cloth nappy is made up of 2 parts - a waterproof outer, and absorbent material inner. 


Ok, so firstly there are the different types of nappy: 

*AIO/AI2 All in One, All in Two*- These are the whole nappy, waterproof outer, absorbant inner, All in one. The absorbent bit is sewn on to the outer. The whole thing stays together for washing and drying. 
To help them dry quicker, some brands have a snap in absorbent part, so you can unsnap it for drying. These are called a Snap in One or All in Two (SIO/AI2)

*Pros*: So easy to use, even for Grandparents etc. *Cons*: Take longer to dry. 

These are a fab all in one, the boosters inside are attached but flip out each end for quick drying. They are really trim, but quite low in the rise so not ideal for a long baby... https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/info_12837.html

Totsbots are cute, I didn't get on brilliantly with them but lots of people love them. They are and all in one but with a pocket so you can boost them. https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/totsbots_easyfit_V2_prints.html

These are amazing, snap in one, sized https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e...s/Nappies/"Nappies by Brand"/Bright_Star_Baby


*Pockets* This is a waterproof outer, with a fleece lined inner. The fleece is the stay dry layer next to the babys skin. At the back of the fleece is a hole or a pocket, and you stuff the pocket with boosters for absorbency. Boosters are made of microfibre or bamboo or organic material mainly. (explained below) 

*Pros*: Can stuff as much or little as needed, quick drying *Cons*: Takes a few extra minutes to stuff if you have lots of pockets  

these are fab https://www.funkymonkeypants.com/rumparooz.html 

or i use ebay cheapies 



*Fitteds and wraps* This is a two part system (what Jess uses). With this you have a nappy, and then a waterproof wrap. The whole nappy is absorbent, and usually bamboo or some organic material. You do this nappy up like usual, then over the top, you put a waterproof wrap. You can re-use the wrap throughout the day. These nappies don't usually have a stay dry layer next to babys skin. Lots of people don't mind this as it's all natural fibres next to baby and it doesn't bother most babies. But if a baby is used to a dry bum this probably isn't the best option. 

*Pros*: Whole nappy is absorbent, can be cheaper *Cons*: Can take a while to dry, no stay dry layer.


*Flips* There are other versions of this, but I'll just say about flips. These are a 2 part nappy, they have a waterproof outer and then a long insert which sits inside. The absorbent inserts are either a 'stay dry' or 'organic'. The stay dry is microfibre with a stay dry layer on the top to keep the bum dry. The organic has no stay dry layer, but is organic, and holds more pee! I will explain how you can get a stay dry layer on this below... 
The idea with flips is you re-use the outer, and just chuck the wet/dirty insert in the bucket. This means less to do at changing time, and it can work out cheaper because you're re-using the outer so don't need so many. 
They also do a disposable insert for out and about or on holiday. 

*Pros*: Quick drying (MF), easy, great for more than one kid *Cons*: Organic is slower drying

https://www.thenaturalbabyresource.co.uk/cloth-nappies/Flip-Nappies


*Other Stuff: *


*Sizes: *

Nappies are either sized or birth to potty. 

*Birth to potty:* One size fits most. They popper up the front to make them smaller. 
Pros: Cheaper, last longer Cons: Often bulky on a newborn, not all fit small babies 

*Sized:* Usually 3 or 4 sizes, small medium large, 1,2,3 etc. These don't adjust on the rise, just the waist. 
Pros: Better fit, slimmer. Cons: More expensive. 


*Fastening:*

Poppers or Applix (Velcro) 

*Poppers:* Pros: Look better for longer, baby can't undo them, easier for family cos you tell them which popper to put it on. Cons: Not quite as adjustable as Applix. 

*Applix:* Pros: Very adjustable Cons: Sticks to other stuff in the wash if you forget to fold the tabs in. Looks grubby after a while, some babies/toddlers can undo it like a sposie. 


*Inserts:*

Most inserts are bamboo or microfibre. The MF dries really quickly. The bamboo dries slower, but holds more and is a natural product. 

If your nappy doesn't have a stay dry layer next to the skin, like the organic flip for example, you can just add a fleece liner over the top, and it will be stay dry! 


*What else you need:*

Bucket, with 2 mesh liners (you just pick this up so you don't touch the nappies). Wetbag for nappy bag. You can also use a large wetbag instead of a bucket if you want. 

I will be selling these wetbags https://www.etsy.com/shop/monkeyfootdesigns?ref=seller_info
I LOVE this one!!! https://www.etsy.com/listing/58466646/large-wet-bag-in-juicy-jungle-with-snap




Laura - these are such a bargain, for the new baby... https://www.thenaturalbabyresource.co.uk/cloth-nappies/Bumgenius-Promotions. If you bought 20 it would cost you £100. That would be enough for washing every other day with a newborn. 
Pampers packs of 80 are £9, and say you change new baby 10 times a day, a pack will last you 8 days. So £100 worth of Pampers will last you 12.5 weeks. These go up to about 12lbs, maybe larger. They may not last 12 weeks, BUT you can sell them after you've used them, and you'd probably get £5 each back for them! Or, use them for another baby if you have one. Offer ends May 31st so if you want them it'd be best to order now. 
You could also just get 10 and then see if whatever other nappy you decide to go with fits LO. 
same offer here https://www.funkymonkeypants.com/bumgeniusv3.html#nb and the lady who runs this shop is really nice!

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Am I going mad Suz or did you already post that? :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yes, but I've added a load of links ;) 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah! :rofl: Sorry :blush:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I love that wet bag Suz!! I want one!! When will you be selling them?! Xx


----------



## kcw81

Hey u already prob said suz Nd Jess but what type of nappies do u prefer? Thanks for all the info!!


----------



## SBB

Gorgeous isn't it! Soon, maybe a month... Maybe 2 tops. 

Casey I prefer an all in one personally, but I also like pockets and have a few. The benefit with all in ones is that when you bring the washing in there's no working out what goes with what if you have a few different types of nappy... If you only have one type then it's easier... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

No other reasons why u like all in ones? Does one absorb Better than the other in yr opinion? Do u think when we start solids that we will have to rinse off the poo in the sink first?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Until recently I was using the tinifit tots bots which were an all in one, we've recently moved on to the bamboozles which are 2 part, wrap and inner. I really like them both. They're both straight forward to use and the boosters from the tinifit also go in the bamboozles. Suz is the expert though.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok, Suz, I will wait until you are selling them, but I better get first dibs!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, I have flushable liners that catch the poo... So no rinsing needed. These are the ones I use https://www.fill-your-pants.com/nappy-liners/tots-bots-nappy-liners.html


----------



## SBB

You can use a flushable liner for poo, and just chuck it in the loo. I never need to rinse the nappies but when their pop is more solid you can flick it down the loo or flush the loo on it... Or use the liner. 

I think that's the main reason I like the all in ones, plus theyre easy for OHs and anyone else. I think pockets are as absorbent if you put a decent booster in them. The other thing with a pocket actually is ideally you need to pull the insert out when you put it in the bucket, and if theres an explosive poo that's a bit gross! All in one you just chuck it in and don't worry about that. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Ok, Suz, I will wait until you are selling them, but I better get first dibs!! :rofl:

Thanks :) you get 2nd dibs, after me :haha: 

Oh BTW my sis has your number and will call you. 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili blocked the loo when I first started using reusables!! :rofl: she was very constipated from the gaviscon poor thing and then the prune juice just pushed it all out in one lump!! :rofl: The Bamboozles "Tongue" doesn't go in to a pocket... But the tinifit did... Took me about 4 weeks before I realised that I was meant to put it in the pocket!! :rofl:

Look forward to your sister calling Suz... You may want to warn her that I'm going on holiday from 29th June to 12th July. :hugs: x


----------



## SBB

Will do Jess :thumbup: 

How the hell could lili possibly do a loo blocking poo?! It would have to be as big as her :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

It nearly was! It was like a rock in her nappy! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Aw bless her!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here are some photos to make you smile...
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/b7f8429b.png
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/619d7314.png


----------



## kcw81

Ok ok so u have to carry a poo thing from the nursery to the loo every poo change? Trying to picture all this and how it would work..


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, or change them in the bathroom if you know it's a poo...


----------



## SBB

Jess I just frigging wet myself at that first one. It's too cute she is just so tiny!! 

That 2nd shot is gorgeous too... 

Yep casey if it's a poo take it to the bathroom. I just put it in the top of the lid and do it afterwards. But wee obviously you don't need to do that.. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess seriously is that top pic for real?! Look at the bottle of orange on the top, it's MUCH bigger than her!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah it is real! It's the kitchen in France!


----------



## SBB

Man she is just too cute, I can't get over it! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw jess she so tiny hun awwwww cute.com x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:blush: thanks


----------



## SBB

I'm gonna post a pic of sammuel in his bumbo tomorrow for comparison! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha, can't wait!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

That is sooooooo cute! :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lili is s petite!!and beautiful!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

had Gunner weighed at WICtoday...he is 13lbs5oz and 23&1/2inches long. :)


----------



## Onelildream

HI LADIES!!!!!!

Suz-Wow on the nappy talk! I really wish we had a diaper service cause I'd do cloth in a heartbeat! I'd prob rub my face on Connor's bum all the time if I had those fuzzy ones. lol. 

Connor gained a pound in 10 days. That's good right? He's still in the lower percentile, but I don't fall for that crap, anyway. Who cares, right?!

Sandi & Verna-so glad you are safe!!! Sandi-those pics are so sad. My gma sent me some scary ones too. My cousin was in OK and the tornadoes there looked miles long. Geez. Be safe, you two!

Jess-adorable pics!

I'm tired today. slept most of the morning away. I could prob sleep the whole day away.

Lisa-how are u hun? did u start formula? how's daniel doing with bottles?

Caz-hoping this month is it, Sweetie!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies check out these bottles...I am gonna order one.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...-products&field-keywords=Adiri+Natural+nurser


----------



## Britt11

lol, thats like 10+ pages of chatter on diapers, wow! :rofl:

ahh Lilli..... :hugs: seriously ridiculously cute!!

so had my 35 week dr's apt today and can you believe I am only measuring 33cm and should be 35. Seriously everyone always comments how huge my belly is and I nearly had the biggest belly at the birth and babies class last night AND i have gained a whopping 35 lbs already!! so where is it going, my arse?? lol
my Dr said she wasnt worried and thought the baby is just positional when I lay down. She is also definitely head down :thumbup: smart little kitten

:hugs:


----------



## Britt11

oh and I am having Sciatica issues, anyone have any remedies or helpful tips with that?


----------



## kcw81

hi cat, no I had it a bit too and it got worse if I was really full from eating, also it helped to wear my belly band to support my back. it hurt tho! guess you just have to sit down more!

hi chell! don't blame you for being tired woman! I guess you can wash the nappies in the laundry and don't need a service so you still could do it if you wanted... but you are on your third and if it ain't broke don't fix it.

Suz and JEss thanks for all the input today I really appreciate it. I know it takes time to type up shiz. so one more thing though, are all cloth diapers then coming with flushable inserts? I didn't realize that I thought you just wash the whole thing in the laundry no matter what. so flushable inserts are in every single type of cloth diaper and you always end up going in the loo and flushing part of the change down right? I am so slow. 

Lilli is soooooooooooo fricking cute!


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah I'd wash em in my laundry, kc, if hubs didn't dry heave every time I brought it up! :rofl: he's so opposed I just dropped it. His money anyway. Lol. Some battles I just let go!


----------



## lisaf

omg, lol.. lots of nappy talk today! :rofl:
I was given a box of 192 disposables from Babies R Us... too bad they SUCK and leak almost every time he pees :( UGH, I'll have to give them away somewhere but hate wasting money like that!
We have maybe 12 diaper changes a day, lol Thats because he poops like 4 or more times in a row... yet anytime you wait extra time to make sure he's done, he actually happens to be done :dohh: Also, he's overflowed a few diapers with pee so we don't hesistate to change those right away anymore.. and of course 5 minutes after we change a pee diaper, he poos.

I haven't gotten him latched on yet today... keep trying and getting close but he pushes himself away from the boob... no idea what I'm doing wrong. I didn't want the LC to come out again though. Just having a rough day, really disrupted sleep last night while DH got extra :grr:
And I was nice enough to text message a picture to MIL... her response to the picture was 'aww, he looks like he wants to see grandma' ... GRR, why can't she just drop it and stop freaking pushing!??!?!?! Last picture I effing text her!


----------



## lisaf

Cat- regarding sciatica pain... I had some issues with that.. acupuncture actually helped me a lot. Other than that, just avoid whatever makes it hurt.
I did have some bad hip pain earlier that vanished on its own.. baby was sitting on a nerve or something and finally moved himself off it.


----------



## kcw81

Yeah Lisa it's hard to know if I should send mil pics of Jimmy to tide her over and give her a taste cuz when I do I think it makes her pack her bags and start the drive over! It's better they just forget about the baby for a little bit with no reminders so they can focus on other things in their lives and not obsess! Unfort my mil informed me or let it out that they are trying to stagger their trips out here to stay every five weeks to give us a break. Gee thanks. It will get better when u have a better fitting diaper on him, we found going up a size totally helped.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sandi, those bottles look space age! Cool!! I hope they work for you. We used the Medela calma bottles, but wish I'd seen those ones! Good luck! :hugs:

Casey, I'm pretty sure you can use the flushable inserts in any cloth nappy... Can't see why not. Somex companies do liners, but theyarent flushable, so watch out for that...


----------



## lisaf

not all pipes can handle flushable wipes. I know mine cant.

I think the size he's wearing are a little too big. But the smaller ones don't have the absorbancy we need.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa what size should he be in? There are overnight nappies which are designed to be more absorbent... :hugs:

My ovaries are really sore today... :( on a plus side Lili's jumperoo should be arriving today! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Jess I can't wait to see her in it! 

Morning girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone :hi:

Jess- she is going to look so cute in the Jumperoo :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Well I'm quite pissed off this morning! After a silly reaction in here to something Suz said yesterday that person has felt the need to take it on to the rest of the forum and slag Suz off in her journal!! :growlmad: We have always had such a nice group and thread in here with no arguing- even when we all do different things or have different opinions we all respect each other enough for it not to matter. I would understand it more if Suz had actually said anything nasty or bitchy but I really don't think she did! :shrug: To pretend to be a buddy in here and then go on your journal and say Suz "has a bug up her ass" is just so immature and bitchy! :nope:


----------



## SBB

Thanks lou :hugs: 

It's a shame as there's never been a cross word in here.... 

Of course I wasn't telling someone they weren't allowed an opinion, I'd never do that as all of you know. It seems I'm not the only person to get snapped at yesterday either. Hopefully the bit about telling someone their baby is ugly was just a joke. 

Anyway, lets forget it and move on hopefully.... Love you girls :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:hugs: :hugs:

It makes you wonder how people manage to keep friends when they're so nasty about everyone in their life- interesting reading! 

Moving on....

I'm babysitting for the little 20month old girl from across the road this morning. Juggling these two makes me sure i don't want another yet! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

eeek that's brave lou! I don't think I could handle another... imagine if you got pregnant now, with twins :rofl: 

just photographed sammuel in his bumbo, will post in a min... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben is overtired because he can't nap because of all the playing noises!! A 20 month old is VERY loud!! :rofl: Her way of playing is to throw things on the floor :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Oh god :dohh: 

Sammuel is tired too, but won't nap. I really thought we had it sussed! He's just clingy the last couple of days.... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oooh my mei tai has just come :happydance: got him in it already! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Does he like it? I find it hard to use it at the moment- he's too long for the newborn hold and too little to stick his legs out of the sides! :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, such a shame there's been a negative energy on here... This group and you ladies have kept me sane and grounded and entertained for a year now! I love you all!! Evenif Suz and Ellen are the reason my bank account is so dented!! :rofl: :hug:

Lou, are you mad?! :loopy: good luck! :rofl: 

Lili's jumperoo has just arrived!! :) 

Have any of your babies started making a wierd sound at the back of their throats? I woke upthis morning to Lili re enacting the exorcist!! Seriously evil sound emenating from her!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! Maybe she's turning into a demon baby! :rofl: Don't turn your back to her Jess!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Sammuel does that in the mornings too Jess :haha: he also puts his top lip over his bottom lip and sort of blows to make a sound - he does it for ages its pretty funny! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry lou, yeh he seems to like it, he's WAY too big for newborn hold bit he's ok with legs out. What age is legs out ok from? 

Can't wait to try back hold! Will wait for Danny though :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

No chance of turning my back on this clingy whingey baby! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not sure Suz. I should imagine Sammuel's old enough.

Jess- oh dear is she still a bit clingy? 

Luckily Ben is in a good mood despite the lack of sleep! He's been happily jumping in his Jumperoo for the last 15 minutes. The little girl is occupied with a jigsaw- relative calm for now! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Jess can you post yours again for comparison? I put a bottle of squash in so it's a true comparison to yours :rofl: 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/5ff3ba5b.jpg

X x x


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Suz and JEss thanks for all the input today I really appreciate it. I know it takes time to type up shiz. so one more thing though, are all cloth diapers then coming with flushable inserts? I didn't realize that I thought you just wash the whole thing in the laundry no matter what. so flushable inserts are in every single type of cloth diaper and you always end up going in the loo and flushing part of the change down right? I am so slow.

Just replying to this from last night! 

Casey you buy the flushable liners separately, so you don't HAVE to use them, they just come on a roll and you choose if you want to put one in. You don't need to use them at all if you don't want, I often don't bother. 
Some are washable too a few times, so if it's only wee'd on you chuck it in the wash and re-use. So no bathroom trip. 
I actually put mine in the bin if they're wee only. As Lisa said they can block some pipes, and it's safer to put them in the bin, they will break down... 

Or, you can use a fleece liner. If it's wet just shove it in the pail. If it's poo then if it's runny, in the pail, if there's solid poo, just flick it in the loo, or flush the loo on it, and chuck it in the pail. 
Fleece liners will work out cheaper, because you just wash and re-use every time. And in fact you can just get any old fleece blanket or whatever and cut it up yourself! 

Some people keep a separate bin in the bathroom for poo nappies :shrug: but I don't since we have no stairs here and it's not far to the bathroom. 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl:
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/b7f8429b.png


----------



## SBB

Need to make mine bigger, but look where the legs come to... So cute :kiss:

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

She's just overtired lou... Refuses to go to sleep tho! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Those two pictures are brill! What a difference! :haha: Although I've got to say Suz that Sammuel doesn't look as heavy as he is :shrug: Maybe he's got heavy bones! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Yeh I don't think he does either. He is so long though, when Danny picked him up this morning I thought how long he looks! I'll get a pic of him holding him... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah same here! I'll post one of Ste holding him (bare in mind Ste is 6 foot).....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/111.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh wow... The jumperoo is huge!!! Joe's gonna flip!! :rofl: and Lili is gonna disappear in it! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, bless those tall handsome babies! :hugs: guess Lili won't be able to marry them though as they'll be too comedy! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here she is!
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/9b3eff10.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Aww two big cushions! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Haha lilli in her new fun jumperoo! You know, Jimmy is actually to small still for his and he is pretty tall. So it might be awhile still for lilli and the floor! Cute of Sammuel inhis bumb!

Sorry the kids are not sleeping good girls! That 20 month olds way of playing is obnoxious Lou! Haha but Jimmy will be cute when he does it right? 

Weird deal about that little blowup yesterday. Guess we are back to no newly preggers girls on here. Silly huh? Geez we all know better than to say one single negative word about cloth nappies!! Haha Just kidding suz it totally wasn't like that, I was there. :)


----------



## SBB

Jess that's adorable! Does she like it? 

Lou Ben is huge! Here's Danny and sammuel 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/af0f7f14.jpg

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

She loves it!


----------



## babyloulou

Wow he looks even longer!!! 

I don't understand how Ben is only 14lb odd to be honest! :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw look at your proper sized babies! Lili's wearing an outfit today which says "up to 1 month"!! Love the photos of the daddies and their boys. :) :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Ok Sammuel DOES look big on that pic, very long! 

Jimmy still doesn't like being inhis jump for more than 6 mins and he gets mad if u try to leave him alone with it for long!


----------



## SBB

Love it Jess! Do you get annoyed with people saying how small she is? I know we say it quite a lot and I just thought it might annoy you!

Sammuel will go in his jumperoo for more than 20 mins if he's in the mood. If he stops jumping I do something silly and he starts again all smiley! But if he's not in the mood he just whinges so I get him out. 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

20 mins is great! Marg said jax goes forever in his! I am hoping Jimmy does too someday, it's just a nice safe fun place for them to hang for awhile. It's stimulating their senses too so good for them right?


----------



## SBB

I don't know casey, ive read some people say you shouldnt just stick the baby in a bouncer. But I cant see what's wrong with it, they seem to love it so how can it be bad?! 

Plus it's great to get stuff done while he's enjoying himself! He loves standing up so it's perfect.... 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

good gosh love the new baby photos ladies...precious and I love comparing the size differences

Lilli :hugs: melt my heart, even with the 2 large stacked cushions her little legs barely meet the floor but she is so happy to be in it you can tell. What an absolute doll.

yes too bad about no newly pregger ladies on here anymore, mind you Laura is only 16 weeks. We need new recruits, I am counting on Verna and Caz to get in here asap!!

yeah its Friday. I have a tcon in 20 minutes and then a pretty lax work day - yeah!! meeting my GF and her baby at the pool later this morning. Gosh I wonder how many brutally honest kid comments I will get today, "momma look at how big that lady's stomach is!" or they just stare you down :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Oh yah forgot about Laura the twice rounder! To caz and verna baby dust! Hi cat! good job getting out there still for a little exercise at the pool!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym been shopping going Chinese tonight for tea yumyum love it well my mum has just told me my cat has died gutted but i have had him since i was 12 and i am now 30 so hes had a good life x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Nah, I don't mind people commenting on her littleness... She is after all quite little!! :haha:

Are any of your babies losing their hair? Lili is going bald!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Caz, sorry about your cat... :hugs: xx


----------



## kcw81

Why is she losing her hair? Jimmy is just losing skin off his head- yuck!

Sorry caz about your puss cat.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Don't know why shes losing it... Her pillow is covered in it when I get her up... Gross!!


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- yes Ben has lost hair too. He was born with loads more than he has now! :haha:

As for the bouncers/Jumperoo's - they say no more than 15 minutes (and only after 6 months :blush: ) because of their hips I think x

We've just been swimming with the neighbour and her little girl! Lots of dunking and kicking! Ben was asleep afterwards before we'd even left the Leisure Centre car park!!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw bless him... All that holding breath is tiring!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- my kids have all lost their hair at a few mOnths old. Started with dark and when it grew back it was blonde. I'm just waiting for Connor's to do the same.

Ugh. Connor's going through a growth spurt. Up every hour to feed him last night. My nipples feel like shards of glass in them...or like he's chewed them to nothing. I'm so friggin grouchy.


----------



## Onelildream

Duplicate


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- Ha ha Ben is still stuck in that growth spurt I think!! He hit a growth spurt months ago and started feeding every hour and a half in the night and then never stopped! :rofl: I've given up on sleep! :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

sorry to hear of your cat Caz but wow 30 years!!! :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry about your cat Caz xx


----------



## kcw81

Well chell at least your lack of sleep makes Lou like you better. That is one bonus! I wonder if Jimmy will lose his hair soon- he doesn't have alot to begin with. 

Are any of u guys getting some if you catch my drift? How is it going for you in that area new moms and preggers girls? I found one bonus of dh seeing me in labor sort of made me a little more comfortable with my bod and stuff in the bedroom. Of course the downside was that it makes things roomier in there. Suz are you going like once a week? No one talks about it anymore cuz its all babies all the time!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hye girls................. Man I go away to a funeral miss like 50 pages! Mainly cloth and fight talk hahahaha!

Caz, Im sorry about your cat, such a good innings tho, like my old cat. 18 years - its like a zillion in cat years! xxx

The pics of little Lilli and the GIANTs are so cute. Man Ben is sooooooooooooo long against Ste! Madness!

Sorry about the nips Chell, hope Connors spurts over asap and u can relax a bit more x

Well had my hair done today and went for it. Chopped into a bob............Never thought I could have it done but I thought f*ck it! Thank heavens for GHD's tho hahaha And it was free as she brought her little girl Poppy round too.............And all she did was scream the place down. Poor Pearls shell shocked from it as she never cries hahaha x

And Casey..............Im getting it at least once a week. Nice to be back into the groove of things! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

OH and I have done it once since Lili was born... We're both too tired to think about it most of the time! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Good for u Ellen! We aim for once a week even if I don't want to at first I am always glad I did, it takes your mind off baby and all the Shiz you have to do plus it's nice to be one on one with dh. Tmi I found that with all the nip stimulation when
Pumping actually makes It feel better in the sack! Tmi sorry . Wow let's see yr bob! How many inches?


----------



## babyloulou

We've only done it twice since the birth Casey. Once unprotected a few weeks ago- and once last week with a condom. To be honest I haven't enjoyed it- I'm still so sore from all my internal stitches :-(


----------



## kcw81

Well once is better than nonce Jess! Yr dh doesn't mind going without it right? I recall u mentioned that once.


----------



## babyloulou

Hope the funeral went OK Ellen :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

How are you holding up Ellen? Xxoo

Lou I didn't know you were still sore that sucks! When's it supposed to feel right?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Nah, he could be a monk I swear! :rofl:

Ellen, hope the funeral was ok and not too traumatic for you. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: Danny is dragging me off to ikea to buy the high chair I just told him about it... 

We don't :sex: hardly at all! Haven't for ages... :( 

Sammuels hair falls out a lot where he rubs the back of his head on stuff, and he's def got less than he was born with! 

Hope you're ok Ellen, let's see the hair! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- it's not so much sore more sort of tight if you know what I mean. I think the stitches are fully healed it's just made the skin really tight which hurts a bit at the start of sex :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Oooo Suz you'll have to let me know if it's good! :thumbup:

Yes let's see the hair Ellen x


----------



## kcw81

Have fun at ikea suz!

Lou ouch! How to handle that? Will it get less tight? Is Steve too large? Haha


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck in Ikea on a Friday evening of a bank holiday weekend and the beginning of half term!! :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Its about 7inches off the back Casey, it feels super weird!!! I'll get Paul to take a shot when I get back from shopping.............Nothing in for tea and Im hungry!

Cool on the highchair Suz. Let us know how he gets on it it and I'll send my inlaws to get me it, or i'll be bankrupt I lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrve Ikea!

The funeral went ok, it was hard as it at the same place dad was cremated. I blubbed a lot but I think that helped my Auntie tbh, sounds odd but it took her mind off of herself u know??

Lou, my cousins wife felt that wqay after her stiches, and once Saf was 8months she went in and had day surgery to sort things out. Its really common to have things sorted if u wanted to xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Maybe I should tell my doctor then see what he says? :shrug: It was weird though that my smear test didn't hurt :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

Hmm Lou what would they do to sort it?

Ellen I am excited for yr new look! I bet it feels so weird in the shower!! Well I am glad yr distress gave yr aunt something to do geez! That was nice of u! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

jimmy in his bumbo ! don't worry I was right there so he couldnt fall!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww he looks really comfy there Casey! X


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Casey........we have the same bumbo! Jimmy looks SO grown up there! Loads older than in your avvie! x

My friends just given me her tray for the bumbo, cos pearl throws wobblers when trying to get stuff off the floor or bed! 

Gutted too tho as shes just given some hag of a friend her jumperoo! Sold it for £40 and said I couldve just had it! Doh! x


----------



## kcw81

Aww man Ellen that would have been cool for free! U gotta get one tho pearl will luv it. I have a tray but it's hard to get on so I give up if he is doing ok sitting up - if he is tired he slouches way over and I take him off.


----------



## Rudeollie

I would love to Casey but Paul wont let me buy one new hahaha Hes agreed to soooooo many things we've not ever used lol! 

We HAD to have a travel cot the other month as Pearl was wakin herself up in the crib............She then stopped and the travek cot has NEVER come out of the package so Ive said we're giving it to my SIL when her bundle arrives in AUgust hahahaha

Pearl sat in the bumbo while I washed my hair today.............And poo'd! So now she has THAT and her rocker chair to use as toilets hahaha Nice hey?


----------



## caz & bob

Britt11 said:


> sorry to hear of your cat Caz but wow 30 years!!! :shock:

19 it was got him when we i was 12 and i am now 30 x x x


----------



## kcw81

Yeah how handy for her!! I find that Jimmy usually poops when sitting too. I really love the look on his face when u know a poo is coming- he is so focused!


----------



## SBB

Ikea wasn't busy thankfully Jess, it's nowhere near as bad as the London ones! 

I'm really pissed off, we'd got sammuel to a point where it was bath, feed, sleep... And e could even fall asleep on his own. But the last 2 days it's like he's gone back a month, having to rock him to sleep and he cries at everything. I'm not sure if he's got another tooth coming. I'm knackered. I hope it is a tooth cos if he's just decided to stop sleeping I'll cry. I know it's not his fault and I don't get stroppy with him, but now dannys trying to get him to sleep I feel like crying :( 

Anyway. The chair seems pretty good, we put him in and gave him a piece of apple to play with, next thing we know he's taken a bite! Funny... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

In his new high chair x x x 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/9c09ceb4.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god Suz! It's like they're on a tangent together!! Ben has settled in his crib in the evening for the last 3 weeks but for the last 3 nights he's regressed and is taking a couple of hours to settle "in-arms" again!! :nope:


----------



## babyloulou

What do you think then to the chair?


----------



## SBB

It's rubbish isn't it lou :( he's asleep now but in the lounge in his pram... I hope he'll go back to sleeping in the bedroom. He was still waking for feeds at 12.30 and 5.30 but I was pretty pleased with that! He napped earlier in the bed, but only cos I was with him! He's got a red rashy bum and dribbling a lot so I think maybe it's just teething. 

Seems the Amber doesn't work that well after all :rofl: 

The chair seems pretty good, I don't have much to compare to though. I really wanted that one Jess posted, but I haven't looked at any at all to be honest! We didnt get the blow up bit and hes fine without it, the tray is really big. I think it's pretty good, does why you need it to do! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies!

Suz and Lou... right now is the object permanence stage; babies are super upset when they think you are leaving bc they cannot think to the future and know that you'll be back. My dr said (with my other 2) that sometimes they just have to get past that stage before the crying subsides. :( They just don't understand that you aren't leaving forever... so sad.

KC-LOVE THE PIC! J IS GETTING SOOOO BIG! tear.

Ellen-we've got the same bumbo too. lol. Glad you're back. We've missed ya. Can't wait to see the new hair!


----------



## babyloulou

As pretty as the Stokke one is Suz it really is small when the baby set is in. I think Sammuel would struggle like Ben! The leg holes are really tight!

Ben still isn't settled. I took him up at 7:30- bath, boob and then (supposed to be) sleep- but he's having none of it! :-( Ste took over at 9pm as he can usually settle him better than me in his crib- but not tonight! :nope: He won't even settle in Ste's arms like usual :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Chell that's sad :cry: Poor Ben :-(


----------



## SBB

Aw poor babies... Maybe it is that with sammuel, but he's also crying when I change him, which he hasn't done for ages! 

Lou I hope you get Ben settled... :hugs: it's bloody exhausting all this baby stuff! 

Casey I forgot to say jimmy looks so cute in his bumbo! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey lou its not sad for the babies to learn object permanence its good cuz they are getting smarter right? but sad for moms who want to leave them to sleep. you know what I would do in your case but maybe your little guy is a way more persistent crier and screamer than jimmy cuz he typicall gives up and zonks out. watch him not tonight though to spite me.

suz glad you got the chair, check that off the list! you didn't buy anything else? he ate the apple? I bet that will shoot straight out his butt very soon!


----------



## kcw81

Lou I didn't mean to be any offense w my comment to u- geez I sound like everyone else in yr life giving u unwanted 2 cents! Sorry!:)


----------



## lisaf

hey girls.. can't believe the drama

Loving the bumbo pics and can't believe Lili in that jumper!! :) 
Had a bit of success with BFing... only now my nipples hurt pretty bad. They're not cracked or bleeding or anything, but they just hurt. Things like the shower spray hitting them making me gasp in pain... a cold breeze making me feel like someone reached out , grabbed them, twisted and pulled etc
Thats not anything to worry about, right? Its just normal adjustments, right?


----------



## kcw81

Normal but do u think they are sore from Dannys latch?


----------



## lisaf

They're sore from how strong his latch is once I get him on. But also because he pops off and on the latch about 30 times before I can get him to stay...
I'm skipping some feedings and just pumping to give them a chance to recover. The nipple sheild helps a little bit with reducing the strength of his latch, but not by much and then he eventually does the pinching thing with the shields on.


----------



## kcw81

Oww sorry Lisa! I bet Lou and suz and the other bobbers can speak to this prob better than me bur it sounds like if Danny latches but it's painful it is because he needs to gave even more of yr boob in his mouth, you know all that I am sure but not just the nipple teat or whatever. Don't know how it happens with the shield on tho! Those are supposed to protect a little.


----------



## lisaf

yeah I think its just that my nipples aren't as long as he needs them to be so when he gets a good latch and sucks, he's pulling my nipple harder/longer than its ever been pulled? :shrug: I will definitely ask my LC about it tomorrow if its not much better.

Ok.. I have to say that I won't be able to keep feeding this kid if he keeps up this pace... he ate 125ml 2 hours ago, just finished off another 110ml (3 wet diapers in a row, completely soaked) and he's STILL mouthing! I think this is what they call a growth spurt? :haha: :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Seriously growing I bet! He doesn't barf it all up so must mean he wants it all in his bod to grow! Jimmy never really did that, I guess I always fed him in set amounts but he never complained like he needed more except when he was 3 months, then we increased the bottle .


----------



## lisaf

funny you should say that... I just popped him on the breast (I know I need to take a break, but damnit its too tempting to get him on the breast, lol)

He just had a volcanic eruption of milk all over me while feeding on the breast. Great.. so now he mouths and fusses and wants to eat, I feed him and it just spews back out mid-feed. UGH


----------



## SBB

Hey Lisa, my nipples were SOOOO sore but then sammuel was Tongue tied. They still get a little sore if I am lazy and let him feed when he's not latched properly. 
Maybe get your LC to check the latch and just try and get as much in his mouth as possible. There's a good trick where you kind of pinch the areola a bit so it folds and you latch him then release it and it gets the actual nipple right to the back of his mouth. There's a vid on YouTube - no idea how you'd find it!! 

Lou hope you got a decent sleep. Mine wasn't too bad after all... He woke 3 times but slept til 8. 

Off to a 1st bday party today. Woohoo. (note sarcasm) x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls. :hi:

Suz- Ben woke at 1am and wouldn't go back down and was clinging onto my pyjamas when I cuddled him :-( He seems so scared :-( I gave in and let him co-sleep and he slept until 10am (only waking up once at 5!!) :thumbup: He's just so happy if he's next to me!

Lisa- the growth spurting is normal- infact I would say every two hours near the beginning is not really growth spurting to be honest. We were cluster feeding so badly at the beginning that there was barely half an hour between feeds! As for the nipples - the constant pulling off will make them sore. I never had sore nipples until the last couple of weeks- and they have appeared because Ben is now so interested in everything else that he pulls off to be nosey at something really fast and keeps ripping the nipple out of his mouth. He keeps doing it constantly throughout feeds and I don't know how to solve it either! :shrug:

Who's birthday party is it Suz? X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your weekend is a good afm got my soft cups tried putting 1 in and i couldn't let go of it haha to scared haha x x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls, hope Saturday is going well for all!

Lou that sounds like some decent sleep right? Oh well if cosleeping he just loves ya. Sore nips ouch! Tell Ben to focus and get the job done! Ha

Suz hope the party is fun as possible- did u take Sammuel? Sorry Sammuel has regressed that is frustrating cuz u get a tease of progress not fair! Maybe he will return again once he gets thru his little teething time.

Hi caz i suck at putting those cups on so might want to ask Lou for tips!

A bit traumatic here but I think things are settling... Fingers xed . Jimmy was wailing at 430am which was new behavior so I went to peek in and he was rolled over on his belly broke half out of the swaddle crying into the mattress!!! Poor thing was cold and traumatized'! I changed him and rocked him and tried putting back in there since he needs more rest and I need to pump badly. He has been crying but it is dwindling down to just small whimpers now and I think he will hopefully get some more snooze while I make his bottle for breakfast at 6. Dang! How'd he manage that feat poor little guy he was so upset.


----------



## caz & bob

i have got 1 in girls :dance::dance: i thought i got it stuck just shit myself they go right back don't they x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey lou are u sore at me at all? You didnt comment back earlier just checking. Feeling a bit paranoid with the thing yesterday with Helen and don't want to step on toes. Xxoo


----------



## SBB

Aw casey :hugs: as if lou would be mad at you!! 

With the obvious exception we all know how to take things from each other... 

Poor jimmy! Bless him rolling in his sleep, is he ok now? 

The party is my friend who's baby is one today, it was ok, she had a big hall with play stuff for the kids for a couple of hours, then all to the pub. Seems like a lot of effort since the baby won't remember it at all! 

I got into a MASSIVE strop on the way home, I was hungry, tired and needed a wee. I was fine when we left then I totally flipped at Danny for not using my phone to find out where we were going and pissing about getting his going (the info was already on my phone). Totally irrational, I get SOOO moody when I'm hungry, and I swear AF must be just around the corner... :( 

Caz glad you got the softcup in! They are weird til you get the hang of it. 

Lou that's some good sleep from Ben, I guess he just wants to be with you. I just let it happen and sammuel has gradually got better, putting the last 3 days aside of course!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

He is better, doesn't remember a thing! 

I know they won't remember the party at all! Will u have a big for Sammuels first? We won't! Aww it's ok u were hungry and sleep deprived I do the same blow ups to dh and it sucks for them! They gotta understand tho, hopefully he isn't taking it too seriously considering. Did u eat?? Haha I am a new person after I get food on me, bfing makes u famished!


----------



## laura6914

Only a qick one from me. Shae is soooo poorly :( He has really bad diahorea. Going to give him some dioralite, if no change by tomorrow ill be calling the out of hours GP. :cry: Its going right through his clothes its that bad :(

Suz, you are an angel. Thanks ever so much for all that info and the links. Me and phil are going to have a look through later hopefully and start making some decisions. :thumbup:
 
xx


----------



## babyloulou

Casey you absolute plonker!! :rofl: :rofl: 

How many times do I have to tell you I love you.... :flower:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: lou! 

Great Laura, give me a shout if you want more help! 

I hope shae feels better, do you think it's his teeth? Sammuel has really watery poo with his teething... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Poor Shae :cry: Hope he's better soon Laura! Maybe that explains his bad few days you had if he was coming down with something? Xxx


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> He is better, doesn't remember a thing!
> 
> I know they won't remember the party at all! Will u have a big for Sammuels first? We won't! Aww it's ok u were hungry and sleep deprived I do the same blow ups to dh and it sucks for them! They gotta understand tho, hopefully he isn't taking it too seriously considering. Did u eat?? Haha I am a new person after I get food on me, bfing makes u famished!

Sorry I total missed this! No we won't for his first, maybe just family over or whatever... 

Yeh I am totally different with food in me! It annoys me slightly that Danny STILL can't spot when I'm needing food etc and leaving or whatever instead of staying for another beer... 

X x x.


----------



## babyloulou

I think it's just once they are drinking Suz- if you keep offering beer to Ste he forgets everything and everyone else :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Right girls- I'm in a shopping mood! I've had my child benefit back pay and my maternity pay yesterday so I'm feeling flush!! I've just bought Ben a cute little knitted monkey and a knitted dog from notonthehighstreet.com - I've bought them to hopefully be his 'snuggle' toys (comforters). It's these I've bought...

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/lindenfrench/product/knitted_monkey_rattle

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/lindenfrench/product/knitted_dog

I've also bought some clothes from Greenbaby as they have a 50% sale on. I like their stuff- already have the skincare stuff from there for Ben. 

So anybody else got any bright ideas for me? Anyone bought anything particularly lovely lately? Or seen anything useful? Xxx


----------



## kcw81

Haha one track minds for beer! Silly men acting like boys.

Phew!!! Lou I seriously was worried! I think I am super tired cuz I was thinking u were mad and then also really feeling that maybe I offended suz too yesterday w my joke about nappies and Helen. I am crazy! Glad to know alls well and u love me. 

Hi Laura sorry about shae. Hope he gets right soon!

I think we won't do any thing for Jim my for his first but take a pic with him and cake and fake presents in the background and pretend like we did. Tell him a hundred people came to see him!


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: :rofl: Poor Jimmy with his fake party and presents! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: love the fake party! Cut out pics of people to put behind him!! 

Lou save your money for my site :haha: 

I love the knitted bits they are v cute. We bought lots of leggings from eBay... Very cute. Danny got him a couple of bits from early learning centre, will find and post, he really likes one of them. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oo yeah post Suz!! :thumbup:

When does your website go live? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies!!

Sorry Shae is poorly :hugs:

:rofl: fake party and presents! :rofl: poor jimmy!!

Lou, don't tell me sites have 50% off!!!!! That's still 50% I wouldn't have spent otherwise!! :rofl::rofl:

Lili has been all over the place today.... Crying almost all day, not sleeping and hardly eating at all!!! Hope to god this isn't one if those "fussy" stages that they talk about in the book!! Fingers crossed it's teething.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh poor Lili too!! All these babies aren't doing well at the moment!! :nope:


----------



## kcw81

Hey Jess maybe lilli has a sour stomach today and once she poops or spits up the sour she will be ok again. 

Lou do u have a Bumbo I forget.. Those are handy even tho you got a hi chair. Do you have a sturdy carrier that you could take Ben for longer walks without him hurting your shoulders or back? How about also buying yrself a treat?? 

Ya we would have photos of people in the background for Jimmys party pics! Haha poor jimmy my baby has such a rough go with me as a mom! seriously big to dos for their first are for the family and adults I guess to enjoy but I personally don't like going to other kids parties so hmmm..


----------



## SBB

Casey I don't like going to other kids parties either! And I don't like having parties, so Sammuel is screwed! 

Lou will find it in a bit, got to get our asda order done. Think my site will be live aug/sept hopefully. But maybe just the nappies bit then the rest to follow... 

Jess that's just what Sammuel is like, although of course hes still feeding :haha: don't think anything would stop him! But randomly crying and won't be put down. He has had a few good moments including a very cute one we video'd which I'll post soon...

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I agree Casey. First birthdays aren't for the baby at all. It's just to show the baby off I think. X

Well I don't mind admitting to you girls that I hate evenings at the moment! The constant getting up in the night I can deal with but the initial "getting to bed" I hate!!! I've been trying to get him to sleep since 7:30 and he's not having any of it! Ste has taken over now thank god!!! I am dreading tomorrow evening cos Ste is away at a show again so I'll have to do the hours of fighting by myself! :cry:


----------



## SBB

Lou :( I've been there... It's awful, can really get you down after a long day. 

Have you tried getting him into a routine? It may take ages but it's what we did and it's worked eventually. We do bath, book (if not too grumpy) feed in bed and leave him there. If you feed him in bed will he sleep in your bed til you go up? 

Other than that I honestly don't know what to suggest. That and the dummy are what's sort of worked for us. 

Grey cat bought in a live mouse! Chased it under the sofa and we had to rescue it, was very scared and very cute! &#57423;&#57427;&#57398;

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

hope all your bbys sleep for you girls and hope they all get better super quick my nieces bby is 5 month now she goes in a walker and wizzes ever were in it she cute x x x x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Gosh, what's with the difficult babies?! Perhaps they texted each other and decided to do it simultaneously! :haha: Joe goes to china tomorrow... :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god Jess! That's put my night alone into perspective! :-( How long is he going for again? 

Suz- we have no routine whatsoever- I've just said to Ste I think we need to get one going and stick to it better! What time do you do yours?


----------



## SBB

Oh no Jess :( we will try and keep you company :hugs: 

Lou I am as bad as you with routine!! We have no set time as that would never happen, I just do it when I can in the evening and go with when he seems tired / how long he's napped for etc. Usually we're in bed feeding by 7.30. But today it was 6.30 as he was knackered, and sometimes its 8.30... We just have a bath, usually with me in too. Danny gets him out and puts his nappy on, I wash and moisturise then feed him in bed, he's normally pretty tired and too grumpy for a book by then, I feed him lying down with him in his cot next to the bed. When he nods off on the boob I take him off then stay for a few mins, stroking his face if he's not quite gone. Then that's it! He usually stirs and I have to quickly come back in and put his dummy in a couple of times. Then we sneak in to bed and he wakes at 12.30 and 5.30 for feeds roughly. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

We seem to have got later and later taking him up just because he wasn't settling earlier. I think maybe i'm letting him get overtired :shrug:

I'll try doing it earlier tomorrow night and see what happens..


----------



## SBB

Yeh sammuel is so hard to settle when he's over tired! We just kept doing it til he got better with it. First few nights he kept waking and crying... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Joes away for a week... Hoping Lili bucks up otherwise I may have a meltdown!!

We have a routine in the morning and evening. Morning, I get up, express, give her a massage then a bath then a bottle. She then normally goes down for an hour or two. In the evening she has a bottle around 6/6.30, is put on to a sleep suit then from 7ish she goes in to her cot in her room and chatters away and goes to sleep on her own around 7.30/8ish.... We have no routine during the day though!!


----------



## babyloulou

Wow- that's amazing Jess! :shock: So jealous of that nice routine!! 

Is there a reason you do the bath in the mornings? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

I was told by an ayurvedic dr to massage in the morning to open up the chakras and enable them to be energised from the sun... She also said to bath after the massage so oil would be better absorbed.... Bit hippy dippy, but works for us... As I say though the rest of the day is hard work!!


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies hope u r all getting rest now or soon. I can tell you routines dominate our entire day from wakeup in the am through all the feedings and naps up till the final bedtime routine . It has made Jimmy a nightine sleeping pro. I have been totally OCD about it from the get go which I think is just my style so doubt u girls would like it, yr are more go with the flow types. But if u are desperate enough for sleep and will do anything I suggest adopting routines surrounding all yr feedings thru bedtime. And tell yr babies no snacking allowed!! Wonder if theyd go for that idea. I am annoying sorry.


----------



## babyloulou

The only thing I'd worry about with timing feeds Casey is that we can't tell how much they're getting each time off the boob like you can with bottles. They tell you to always feed on demand with boob as you can't measure amounts :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

Yah I figured that was the issue. That makes it hard!! And there is noway to just know he is full based on the fact that yr boob empties out or 20 minutes have passed from start to stop? How long for u to pump a full boob and how many ounces do u get if u try that? U could pump one boob till it's empty and see how much that is, if its round 5-6 ounces that's a full feed for a 4 month old. Would that not work to sort of calculate the situation?


----------



## babyloulou

Well I can get about 4 oz out of each boob- but they say pumping is not really accurate to what the baby's getting as the baby is loads more efficient than a pump and can get more out than that. So yes there must definitely be enough there- but the problem is we've had issues with feeding and weight loss over the last month anyway. Sometimes he will fight feedings in the day but will always feed at night (hence the fact I'm up at least every two hours at the least in the night with him) I'd be really worried about withdrawing feeds- since he's been weird about feeding it can take me an hour sometimes to get him just to pay attention and feed in the day. Sometimes he feeds efficiently and sometimes he just flutter sucks for about an hour :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

Sheesh! I can see how it's Not gonna work for now until ben starts gaining alot then u could maybe try bit geez sounds like u gotta have a snacker!! Little devil:)


----------



## babyloulou

Yep he sure is! :lol: The only saving grace at the moment is that he is so good in the day at the moment (I'm probably gonna regret saying that :haha: ) He's being really placid and easy going all day- until it gets to bedtime! :rofl:

Oh I've just remembered someone asked me if I had a Bumbo earlier.. Was that you Casey? 

We don't have a Bumbo. I never got round to getting one and now I'm thinking Ben is probably too big? :shrug: I've heard people say they are quite a tight fit- especially round the legs and Ben has good strong chubby legs! Maybe he'd get stuck? :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Get a used Bumbo! Mine was 25 bucks used so if he grows out of it next month it's still worth it for a handy little chair for them to perch on.


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies :wave: 
We are knackered, S woke at 3 and wouldnt sleep again til 4! 

Lou sammuel is too big for his bumbo really, it is literally stuck to his butt when I take him out :haha: but it was £15 including the tray so a bargain... 

I can't remember what else I read, I read it at 3am! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

So would you say a used Bumbo would be worth it Suz- or have I left it too late? 

Sorry Sammuel kept you up :-(


----------



## SBB

Hmmm I think it may be too late lou! You'd prob be better off sitting him in a high chair now... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah good idea. What time do Ikeas shut on Sundays? Anybody know? I want to get one of those chairs!


----------



## SBB

It says on their site but I think 6? X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm last tabs tonight woopp got a bit of o pain in my right side just had Sunday lunch it was lovely followed bye jamaican ginger cake yum yum x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hello ladies! It's memorial day weekend so everyone has Monday off and typically people go camping or do barbecue parties but it's rainy here. It always manages to rain on this summer kickoff weekend. 

Hmm Jamaican ginger cake sound interesting..

Yah well if Sammuels too big for Bumbo then forget it Benny! Have fun at ilea if u go Lou!

Suz was Sammuel crying for the hour he woke or just hanging out?

Dh doesn't work today for once so we will all be here and hoping he helps me alot! 

Jess sorry joe always going out if town! I can handle dh working alot but happy he comes home at night..


----------



## SBB

Good luck this month caz! 

Do you have a 'yard' casey? Is that what you guys call a garden? Sorry the weather is crap but yay dh is home! 

He was crying when he was up at 3am :( he does seem a bit back to his normal self today though. He had a 2hr nap in the bed! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Nice nap! Did u sleep at this time too? Haha it's funny u asking about my "yard". Like it's totally a new word to u! Most people do have but we have just a front yard and decks on the back cuz we live at the top of a little hill. The decks have a nice view of forest behind us and we do have a couple chairs and a batbeqye grill there. We don't hang out in the front too often cuz it's not private.


----------



## SBB

Nah I didn't sleep when he did :dohh: 

Will you and jimmy hang out in the yard when it's warm? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Maybe! I wish we had a private back yard so the neighbors don't lollygag at us!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well, Joe's gone... Lili's been all over the place again today...she has a bunged up nose, poor thing. She has just done a massive poo though and seems a lot happier!! Sad to be all alone and lonely... Have arranged to be nice and busy next week though! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Ste's gone too Jess! Let's moan together! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

At least I have control of the TV remote!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:( poor loners! :hugs: hope lili feels better... 
Lou are you doing your new routine tonight? 

Sammuels Hasnt happened tonight, We had a nice walk down to our village cricket ground/bar and sammuel was really tired but v well behaved, he fell asleep the second we left in the pram, just fed him and now he's wide awake!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No Suz. My Mum and stepdad have been here. Ben fell asleep on my Mum from 6:30 until 7:45 and is now wide awake too :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Start tomorrow lou! I honestly think it will help. Sorry, I'm not telling you what to do :blush: it's just made so much difference to us, we kind of have our evenings back after stressing every night trying to rock him to sleep for hours on end! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well I'm still upstairs with him now. He's asleep next to me on the bed but everytime I get him in his crib he wakes up! :-( I daren't leave him on our bed on his own though! :-(


----------



## SBB

Why? Could he roll off? I always leave sammuel on ours!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes he could- but it's rolling onto his front that worries me- he spins onto his front sometimes by mistake when in his sleeping bag and gets stuck!


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's a bit worrying. Sammuel can't roll onto his front and never does in his sleep anyway, he's always on his back. 
What about rolling up 2 towels and putting either side to stop him rolling? 

If you can get him into the routine first in your bed, hopefully you might be able to start moving him over to his cot once he's comfortable with it... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He never rolls into his front on flat surfaces (can only roll the other way from front to back) but we have a memory foam mattress and he only seems to have to move in his sleep and he ends up rolling! :shrug: 

He's asleep now anyway - I sang and rocked him to sleep in the crib! Finally!!!


----------



## kcw81

Go to sleep Lou!! Quick!! Ha. Sorry u are solo ladies. Having the remote is nice Jess!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Gunner is 2 months old. :)

First time in his bumbo



Laying at church



Dylan & Gunner


----------



## kcw81

Aw he is cute! Time flies!


----------



## lisaf

just stopping by ladies... went to the zoo yesterday for my friend's son's 2nd birthday. It completely wiped me out. My mom and her boyfriend are here now. Mom is holding the baby so I can actually type. Won't be on too much with her here though.

Lou- I didn't read it, but in googling for my nipple issue, I ran across advice for 'distracted feeders'... maybe google around and see if there is any useful advice for Ben pulling off to look around?

I got Daniel latched on in a football hold all by myself today! It is quite painful at first while he gets the nipple into position. The LC told me that its pretty normal for it to hurt at first white it rubs against the roof of their mouth :shrug:
He stayed on and fed for 20 minutes, then passed out (wouldn't even try to latch on the other side).. then drank another 80ml... not sure how I'll get him entirely on the boob :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lisa just wanted to say hi! Glad u got a nice 20min feed today! Oh man the zoo sounds like a total mare- but maybe good to get out of the house for u. Happy memorial day!


----------



## lisaf

we just sat at a table and had some animals brought to us.. not too stressful. But the simple act of leaving the house was exhausting! Glad I did it!

DH is pushing me to go out to dinner tomorrow and let my mom watch Daniel. I'm not sure why but I feel uncomfortable doing that... just dumping my child on her, you know? 

I have to say that DH is amazing though. He's decided that since I have to deal with the majority of the night feeds on work-nights, he'll do whatever it is that he can during the weekend. This means when Daniel won't go back to sleep, DH handles it and I get to go lie down again instead of rocking in the recliner and getting crappy sleep in the chair. Its awesome and I love DH SO MUCH for this :)


----------



## SBB

Morning! 

Cute pics sandi! 

Lisa I'm glad you got out of the house, it's such a huge mission the first few times! Glad you got him latched too that's great. Hope he will continue to latch more... Good on DH for being so helpful - it's totally what you need with a new baby... 
If you want to go for dinner just go for it! Your mum will be fine... She'd probably like to do it too. People want to look after babies and want to feel like they're helping (mostly!) 

My dad and his wife are coming today. My mum bought S some really cute little clothes from a new boots range called bows and arrows. They are lovely! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, glad you got out. It is such a mission the first few times, but you'll get used to it soon!! :hugs:

Love the pics Sandi! Gunner looks bigger than Lili in the bumbo!! :rofl:

Have fun With your Dad Suz. :)

Things weren't too bad last night... After a rubbish day, Lili went to bed at 7, had a dream feed at 11 and then woke at 4.30 for another feed. She went back to sleep for a couple for a couple of hours. :) Gonna try her on some baby rice again today.


----------



## SBB

Glad lili behaved herself for you :) 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies! Jess yr night sounded pretty good! Lilli did well!! What's up with the rice? What r u doing with rice I think I missed u explaining that .

Hi suz have fun w yr dad today . Hope they are easy to be with and can watch S for u a little. 

Lately we arranged it to where dh does Jimmys 7 pm feeding, so one out of six , and hangs out with him while I take the dog out for 45 min fetching adventure and it has been nice because I get a break from baby duty and get one on one dog
time which helps my guilt in that area. 

It's good for the boys to get to know Each other 
Too although when I get back I can tell they are flustered and dh hands him back ASAP to me. Last night I took back the 7 pm feeding one night and the baby was sooo much less fussy for the night! So i know he is gonna want to switch back to me doing all Jimmy but we gotta keep going w the new deal or dh will NEVER get used to baby care!

I am torn cuz u know we do the baby stuff SO much easier and effectively than them.


----------



## SBB

That sounds like a pretty good routine casey, you get doggy time and dh gets to hang out with jimmy - def keep it up and it will soon get much better. He will soon learn more about how to handle jimmy and stop him fussing. 

My sister is coming over as well as my dad now! They are cool, my dad is stressy about everything but I dont worry about that too much... He chills with Sammuel. 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Ya if dh suggests switching back to not doing it I have to be adamant! 

What do you mean dad is stress? Is Danny gonna be there too? Hope u get to have a break!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm just finished my clomid for this month waiting on my opks and conceive plus think they will be her for next week ready for o woooppp x x x


----------



## kcw81

Cool caz hope u get yr bfp this month!


----------



## caz & bob

sandi love your pics hun he is growing so fast x x x


----------



## SBB

Casey he's just a stress head, like every conversation with him he's really stressed. He never just sits and chills out totally. He works too hard for not enough money etc. 

But it was nice he had a nice time with Sammuel and was very entertained with him in his jumperoo! 

Good luck caz! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, we tried Lili with baby rice but she didn't really get on with it... Then the hV told us to wait til she is 20weeks... She's technically in her 20th week... Anyway it didn't go well!!! I'll persevere though.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I just slipped getting into the bath... My knee has a lump the size of a golf ball on it :cry:

I have a cleaning crew coming in tommorrow!! At last I get the deep clean I've wanted for like EVER!! :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Ouch sorry about your knee Jess!! Yay for the cleaners! :thumbup:

Why does the HV visitor want you to give Lili baby rice? X


----------



## kcw81

ouch jess! you poor thing!! be careful lady! gosh I am clumsy too and sometimes I freak out thinking about how carrying jimmy down the stairs what If I tripped and we all tumbled down?? can't think about things like that tho. you should put lills on your avvie!

sucks your dad should just chill suz - is he retired yet? maybe when he retires from work completely he will be better.

here is a funny pic of jimmer and me and him with the baby bjorn. the focus sort of sucks but thats my itouch for ya!


----------



## Peach Blossom

The HV said to give her baby rice to help the reflux. The paediatrician wants to reduce the Gaviscon because it bungs her up so badly. She doesn't seem too interested though!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love the photos Casey! So gorgeous!!


----------



## babyloulou

Gorgeous photos Casey :flower:

Jess- I would have thought with her weight issues they wouldn't push baby rice. I've heard a lot of people say it's just stodge that fills their bellies - so surely then she'd take even less of your high calorie milk? :shrug: I'm no expert though- just a thought :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Oh Lou has a point but maybe the balance of less spit ups will make up for it calorie wise. 

Jess I want my house cleaned too ! Is that spendy? Here to have a cleaning service for a big house full clean seriously costs over 500 bucks!


----------



## SBB

Cute new Avvie casey and love the pics! The first one he looks like sammuel, similar expression - very cute! 

Nah my dad isnt retired. But will be 60 next year. I think he'd still be a stresser even retired, it's just the way he is :shrug: 

Jess sorry about your knee :( and lili not loving the rice, I hope she gets used to it soon! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I want a full house clean too! Lol! can't afford it. Though for once, having a smaller house would be a good thing since it would be cheaper!

Sorry about your knee Jess! :(

We just bought a chest freezer for the garage! It will be a week or two before we get it, but I'll have a place to store my abundance of breastmilk! Here's hoping I can find the space for the milk I have in the mean-time! Yikes!

I just realized I wanted my mom to cook me a few meals to freeze while she's here.. unless I throw out a lot of stuff in my freezer, we won't have space for it... and we also may not have space for the milk I'll pump in the meantime... hrrrrmmm.. I guess I'll be throwing out a lot of frozen foods! :(

I've gotten a lot better at getting Daniel latched and he's taking more and more from the breast. But its akward with guests here because we either have to kick them out of the house for an hour every 3-4 hours or I go back to the nursery where I'm not as comfy and have more trouble latching and don't seem to pump as much. Grr.


----------



## kcw81

Sucks! Those guests should go outside on the porch till u are done! Haha I know what u mean I have a special pumping and feed station upstairs with a tv and no guests allowed! Lisa so funny my dh just went to sears today to buy us a huge freezer! Not a deep freezer bc those are like 5 k. I am already rotating stock into Jimmys feedings so we aren't sitting there wit 6 month old milk gone bad. Lisa if u end up having to throw some milk out it's ok, u are making plenty and will continue to do so if u keep up the pump.


----------



## lisaf

If it comes to throwing milk out, I can actually donate it locally so that will be good.
The freezer I bought has reviews talking about how cold it gets... that on the medium setting everything was rock-hard so I'm hoping it counts as close to a 'deep freeze'. Do you know what the temperature is that counts as a deep freeze?

I have no TV in the nursery... I keep almost passing out/falling asleep while pumping :( I just have to remember that its only a week and its not EVERY feed... just when they're here. 
I'm hoping my mom's boyfriend actually wants to do the chores for us that my mom promised, lol.. but it feels rude to push/ask... 

I'm a little worried my supply won't keep up. He drank 130ml at his last feeding... I only pump 150 unless I wait too long. Not sure how I can keep up, lol!


----------



## kcw81

Wow yr baby is eating like a frkin 3 Month old! That's great he is so healthy and if he keeps it all down then cool! How much does he eat by the end if the day approx? I think back then we had Jimmy on 90-100 ml per feeding but like 7 or 8 times a day. His belly couldnt hold more! I feel like u gotta keep pumping until u have the bf down fully, r u getting up in the nite to pump? What's yr schedule? 

Don't know the freeze temp sorry. I am almost passing out rt now pumping the final pump before the final feed. Ugh sooo tired by the end of the day!!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls! I've had a horrendous night. Ben only slept until 1am and has been awake ever since! He's not been crying just wide awake and trying to play for the last 5 and a half hours! I've just woke OH up and dumped him on him in the spare room while I make a strong coffee! Yawn!!


----------



## laura6914

oh bless you Lou, i bet your exhausted. :hugs:

I havent been on over the weekend. Shae still isnt well. He has the runs so bad i had to bath him 3 times yesterday as it went all through his clothes and up his back :sick:
The Dr said to leave it for a few days but i cant leave him like this. He is fine in himself. Sleping fine, happy and playful but its just the runs. 

How is everyone?

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Is he still drinking plenty Laura? X


----------



## laura6914

He is drinking bits. He has never been overly keen on water or juice or anything but he is taking some. He managed a few sips of diralyte yesterday.


----------



## babyloulou

Does he still drink his formula? Staying hydrated?


----------



## laura6914

oh yeah he is definitely drinking his formula. He isnt showing any signs of dehydration. Sunked soft spot, dark eyes ect. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sure he'll be fine then- especially if he's seems ok in himself now. Probably just a bug he's clearing out of his system. Hope he's better soon :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

thanks hun. I hope your right. 
He has learnt to say dad. He has been saying it all morning. So cute :cloud9:

How is Ben? Still wanting to play. :)
Did you use the tommi tippee mannual breast pump hun?
x


----------



## babyloulou

He's being mardy now! Whinging! Probably cos he's so bloody tired! :dohh:


I've got a Tommee Tippee manual but could never get it to work :shrug: Ive got a Medela Swing electric one that someone gave me instead- although to be honest I've never bothered expressing much as Ben won't take a bottle! :dohh: I think Ellen uses the TP manual and she loves it. Is that what you've got?


----------



## laura6914

oh bless him. Its worse when they get over tired isnt it. Shae is the Devil when he gets over tired. What happens if you just put him down upstairs. Does he kick off. 
Shae is upstairs having a nap now. He has learnt to roll over and fell asleep on his tummy :dohh: He should be ok sleeping on his tummy now should he at nearly 7 1/2 months?

Yey i have the manual one. Got it when i was pregnant with Shae and never used it. PLan on getting some use out of it this time though. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

He kicks off if I put him anywhere :rofl: He still only naps on my chest! He doesn't give in and eventually sleep if I lay him down- just stays awake :shrug:

They say they're fine on their fronts once they can roll both ways by themselves x


----------



## SBB

Aw lou that sucks - sorry you had such a crap night :( 
Mine was fairly bad but nothing compared to yours!! :( 

Laura sorry shae is still sick... So cute he's speaking!! How exciting!! :) 

Lisa good job on Daniel latching better! If I were you I'd say to your guests 'right, I need to feed and express, I'm much more comfortable here, so make yourselves scarce... The hoovering needs doing' and smile, so you're half joking, but actually serious! I bet they don't mind at all... Just ask for what you want! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well the cleaners are in, I'm at my mIL's for a few hours. It's costing £150, but it'll be worth every penny!! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

That's great Jess! I'd love to have mine done too... 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

oh bless him lou.
Sorry you have had a crap night to Suz.
Jess can you please send them my way when they are finsihed. Im trying to get my cleaning done but not getting very far lol. 

Bought the new babys wardrobe yesterday so trying to get all Shaes old clothes moved over into it. If we are having a girl i can sell all of it on EBay and make a few pennies for new girlie clothes. lol. 

xx


----------



## kcw81

Hey girls! So sorry Lou u must be sooo frickin tired! Please stop drinking the coffee and get ready for at least a couple naps w Ben ! He is bound to sleep today and maybe u can grab some sleep too!

Suz sorry bout the bad sleep, so frustrating! How much time do u spend pumping each day? Do u have Danny do a couple feedings and rake naps then?

Hi Laura sorry bout shae's runs- sounds like it should just run it's course and u will have to do a little more laundry in the meantime. They should make baby grows out of disposable diaper u can throw the whole thing away.


----------



## SBB

Casey :rofl: you can't dress a baby in plastic and paper :rofl: how uncomfortable!!!

I find vanish gets out poo stains easily... 

I dont pump any more casey, we weren't using it, so I just stopped as we have no freezer space left! I don't mind feeding him, we normally lie on the bed and chill while he feeds, its quite nice really... 

So Laura have you and phil agreed whether you'll find out the sex? 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

hey casey. Thanks hun. H actually seems a little better today. He has just slept for 2 1/2 hours. He has only pooed once today. SO hopefully on the mend. 
How is little james. Thats a gorgeous pic in your avitar. :thumbup:
xx


----------



## kcw81

Haha Jimmy would love to wear a diaper suit! 

Laura does shae say any words or crawl now?


----------



## laura6914

We have indeed Suz and we are finding out. We need to cause im storing boys clothes that shae has outgrown and girls clothes my niece has outgrown so my house is getting over run. :haha:

We have decided to use the reusable nappies as well but need to make a choice on which ones and save the money to get them as we dont have a few 100 lying around spare at the minute. :dohh:

xx


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Laura he is grabbing his feet alot lately and also making funny noises w his mouth. He seems like he is experimenting with noise making. He is doing pretty well - sleepin pretty good and stuff but I am still exhausted! Can't imagine how I would be if he didn't sleep! It takes so much energy entertains them all day and doing all their care.


----------



## laura6914

he says mum when he is upset or just needs a cuddle. He says dad all the time now and babba occasionally. 
He rolls on to his tummy, goes from sitting up onto his tummy and pushes himself backwards. Not sure if thats classed as crawling :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry about the crap nights ladies. :hugs: 

I swear Lili said "ma" yesterday!! And there were witnesses!! Nothing since tho apart from the exorcist like growling!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym just chilling why my son is out with his friends weather her is ok today sunny wooppp x x x


----------



## SBB

Laura I'm going to be selling some budget nappies, so as soon as I've got them sorted I'll let you know. If you have a budget in mind we can try work out a good stash for you :) 

I can't believe he says all those words that's so cute! Isn't it really early for talking? Hes so clever! 

Sammuel hardly pays attention to his feet at all... He rolled back to front today cos I was dangling a toy. He can do it he just doesn't like being on his front so doesn't want to roll onto it! He does front to back... 

He is getting there with sitting up, he sits for a little while and sort of balances but he falls over! I think in a few weeks he'll be able to stay up. 

Lili is a genius talking already :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:haha: What she lacks in size she'll make up for in talking I should think!! 

Cleaners have finished!! Everything feels so clean and shiny!! I can see through my shower screen for the first time in 4 years!! So worth doing! Just have to keep it this way now!!


----------



## kcw81

Lucky u Jess! Omg I want that sooo bad! Yeah don't let it go back dirty again too soon! Maybe the service u used can come back for a monthly upkeep?


----------



## SBB

oh to have a shiny house :( lucky you jess!! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

They do a normal cleaning service and I think I may indulge in a cleaner fortnightly! £8 an hour for a minimum of 3 hours a fortnight... I think thats doable!


----------



## laura6914

thanks Suz, i have seen a fantastic deal on the bumgenius website. I think (dont quote me cause i have loked at so many) it was 20 odd nappies, the nappie bin the inserts and loads of other bits. It was £300 quid but everything was included. I was quite impressed. You will have to let me know when you start doing them. 
He is clever. I dont think he knows what he is saying, just copies what we say. For instance he just shouted mamma at the TV :rofl:

Shae has just exploded again. :cry: I thought he was getting better and only done it once this morning. :cry: He is ok, its just i have to stip him off each time and change all his clothes. Cause he is sitting up when he does it it all leaks out of his nappy :dohh:


----------



## SBB

That totally sounds doable Jess! I really want a cleaner soon too... We have trouble keeping things tidy though - we always mean to put stuff away later, but never do! 

Laura I'll hopefully be selling BG so will probably do that kit too, I'll check it out! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Wrap him in a soft towel all day with just nappies and socks on and let the poo leak where it may !


----------



## laura6914

let us know when you look into it Suz. 

I would do casey but how active he is the towel would end up off and i would have poo all over my floor and sofa. lol. 

xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, poor Shae. Hope it stops soon! Xx


----------



## SBB

Laura you should get this! https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/629082-mother-baby-mag-bumgenius-freebie.html

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Hey ladies, just stopping by to say Hi... getting ready to travel for work Thurs. and Fri. then we leave for our trip Sat.

Lovely pics Casey... you are too skinny mama you need to eat!!!!


Where's Ellen, Marg, Chel??


----------



## kcw81

Hi verna! So excited for u and yr trip! Omg I eat so much already it's unreal! I burn like 1000 cals a day with all the pumping and my 30 min workout each day and I eat over3000 cals! I seriously tracked my diet to make sure and my goodness if I don't eat about 3600 cals on a daily basis. Healthy foods but still ! If I ate any more I would burst.


----------



## Smile4me

I need your plan ... ok other than the pumping that is... PM your diet hun :0)
I swear I feel like I'm ovulating... pains already? UGH my body is sooo messed up... I am going to do ovulation tests this month though just to see when I am actually ovulating :)


----------



## kcw81

I just downed my third glass of chocolate milk and second p b and j and 2nd apple and already had two bowls cereal w milk and a banana and an orange -and some blueberries. Oh yeah and it's not lunchtime yet

Good idea w the opks


----------



## Smile4me

kcw81 said:


> I just downed my third glass of chocolate milk and second p b and j and 2nd apple and already had two bowls cereal w milk and a banana and an orange -and some blueberries. Oh yeah and it's not lunchtime yet:haha:
> 
> Good idea w the opks


I would look like a house if I ate like that... I went to Mexico and I am up 3 pounds... REALLY????? lol


----------



## kcw81

O u must have had some awesome food! Mexican yummy! Extra bit of pounds on u will help yr fertility IMO. ;)


----------



## SBB

Verna I bet you still look gorgeous with the extra 3lbs!! V excited for your trip :happydance: 

Have you done an opk already? Or you're going to? 

Casey 3500 calories?! You know I'd love to know how many I have, I may work it out... I don't use as much milk as you though! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

I'm going to buy some this evening as I really truly feel it coming on ... we better be getting some bding in... the good thing is my husbands grandma has a guest house that the girls will stay in and DH and I are in the Master Guest Suite???? LMAO!!! We will soooo be getting our groove on lol


----------



## kcw81

Nice!! Master guest suite will be awesome! Wait u r at a hotel and the kids r at grandmas? 

I just worked out - only got 25 mins in on the treadmill but jogged fast on it. Now I am pumping . The whole idea is to be storing extra milk so we can quit the pumping deal when I can't handle it anymore and then baby will have good food still and I will prob gain some weight but since I am working out... Hopefully I can balance to normal of I keep that up. My dh joked that I Will never quit pumping so I can stay slim but seriously there's no way I can do it and keep an eye on a toddler who doesn't nap much.


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls :hi:

Trying to remember everything I've read...

Suz- thanks for that Mother and Baby link. I've got that mag so will send off for it too :thumbup:

Jess- that sounds like a bargain for the cleaners. We have had a cleaner since having Ben and moving to the big house. She comes once a fortnight but is £11 an hour for 3 hours! :shock:

Laura- hope Shae stops the explosions soon. Every poo Ben has done over the last two weeks has leaked through to his clothes though! I have to put about 4 different outfits a day on!! And his morning poo always leaks into his sleeping bag! I've tried New Baby, Babydry, Active Fit- they all leak his poo! :shrug:

Casey- that is some crazy eating you do!! You're so thin! I don't understand!!!!!!

Verna- definitely start doing opks honey- it'll put your mind at rest xx

AFM- Ben is terrible tonight again :cry: After only sleeping for an hour last night he has only had his normal naps today and has been absolutely fine- in a brilliant mood all day! But now it's bed time he's terrible! He's really, really screaming tonight, he won't feed, and is gnawing on his hands, my hands, his clothes- whatever he can get in his mouth! He seems so tired but won't sleep. Ive given him calpol incase hes in pain. OH has taken over and is upstairs with him now- I can hear him screaming :cry:


----------



## kcw81

Suz how do you reckon u would take care of a newborn and have a toddler all day by yrself? I was thinking about it this weekend and it sounds impossible! Jimmy is so exhausting and what if there were another one?? Scary! My friend told me that by te second one u don't stress over every little thing and u are sort of forced to just let it go if one is crying but the other is needed more...


----------



## kcw81

Lou I am so sorry!! How hard! Are u allowed to take a 2 he nap so u can get back to him with energy ?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Seeing as Joes not here for me to show him this and get sympathy, thought I'd share it with you guys! :rofl: :rofl: this is my knee after slipping in the bath last night!!
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3b63d770.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Ouch Jess!!! :-( :shock:

Casey- yes i could do but think I'll just wait and sleep when he sleeps rather than trying to go downstairs and have an evening x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, a friend of mine says when you have 2 close in age that if both need your attention you give it to the older one first and let the baby cry... Don't know how I'd cope with that though!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I hope Ben settles for you and you get a nights sleep tonight... :hugs: xx


----------



## kcw81

Poor Lou! Hope he sleeps soon then.

Ouch Jess geez!! That's impressive!

I guess u would be forced to leave the baby it would be hard tho!!


----------



## SBB

Omg Jess!!! Ouch :( 

Lou sorry Ben is screaming :( it sucks! I hope he goes off to sleep soon :hugs: you must be so exhausted :nope: 

Re the exploding poos, you girls could get a washable wipeable wrap (like the flip) and use it over the sposie, it will catch any poos then you can just wipe it out and put it over the next one. Or get 2 so you can rinse in-between, they dry really quick... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry casey forgot to reply re the toddler/baby situation - I don't know, my mum just said it was much easier with a second, and that they entertain each other too.. The baby will watch the toddler play etc.. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! You're a brilliant saleswoman Suz :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

aww jess looks sore that x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Like the new profile pic Caz! Xx


----------



## caz & bob

hes showing off as usual haha x x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Ha ha!! You're a brilliant saleswoman Suz :winkwink:

Lol I wasn't trying to sell you anything :haha: I don't have anything to sell yet!! Just when we used sposies we always had a reusable wrap over because of the pooplosions!

Nice new pic caz :) 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Right, blackout blinds are now up in the bedroom... Let's see if it will help Lili sleep longer!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Was just kidding Suz :hugs: It's a good idea. Which are the best wraps for that do you reckon?


----------



## SBB

Just go for something with no fleece inner, so you can wipe it clean. I'll have a look for you.... 

Jess we put up the blackout stuff... I think it may have helped actually! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/nappy-wraps/gen-y-classic-cover.html

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/nappy-wraps/gen-y-universal-cover.html

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/nappy-wraps/flip-nappy-cover.html

Or you could get a couple of actual flips with inserts so you can give them a try! https://www.fill-your-pants.com/special-offers-nappies/flipstaydrynappies.html

I think 20% will end today....

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

If I bought the Flip one would that be everything I needed to give then ago? Would I need to buy a booster from that site too or something?


----------



## SBB

If you buy that last link one then yes, it comes with a stay dry insert... You could also try an organic insert one if you like, they take longer to dry though.... 
https://www.fill-your-pants.com/special-offers-nappies/flip-organic.html

Hold on I think one site does free delivery let me find it. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Use code nopost for free delivery 

https://www.babipur.co.uk/shop/p5481/Flip_Nappy_Stay_Dry_Pack_Snaps/Hook_&_Loop/product_info.html

https://www.babipur.co.uk/shop/p550...tton_Pack_Snaps/Hook_&_Loop/product_info.html

You can do poppers or Velcro, I prefer poppers, they don't need folding in for washing, and they look better for longer. They are a bit more fiddly until you get used to them... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Suz. I'm in bed now trying to not move and wake Ben so I'll order some tomorrow xx


----------



## SBB

Ok Hun, just to let you know the 20% will prob finish today though as all the offers are for may only for real nappy week.... 

I really don't mind lending you a flip by the way, the thing is by the time we've paid postage both ways you may as well buy one with 20% off then sell if you really don't like it! You'd make back what you paid probably.... 

Good job he's gone to sleep - def don't wake him!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

My bank card is downstairs though Suz and i'm not risking waking this baby for any amount of discount!! I'd rather pay full price than wake him and rock the boat :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Right I'm going to sleep now! My head hurts I'm so tired! Night girls :kiss:


----------



## SBB

Haha I don't blame you!! I'd pay a few £s not to wake the baby :haha: I'll have a look tmw and see if anyone is still doing it... 

Hope you get a good sleep :hugs: 

Well sammuel is wide awake after screaming from his sleep, with a big watery poo in his nappy - uh-oh, still teething then. Hope he sleeps ok! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Sleep dust to you ladies! Luv ya


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi: 

Ben slept :happydance: Up every two hours for feeding but he slept in-between the feeds!! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Yay! Well done Ben! Sammuel was up every 2 hours crying, think his teeth must be really hurting :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor Sammuel! :-(

I'm thinking of ringing and cancelling Ben's 3rd injections that he's got tomorrow and booking a doctors appointment instead. He just doesn't seem right. I thought he was blocked up for the last two days as he sounded snuffly- but now I think it might be his chest :-( He sounds wheezy! I'm petrified of chest infections as that what he was in Neonatal for!


----------



## SBB

Def book a docs appt if you're worried lou :hugs: could you do that and his jabs at the same time or do you not want him to have the jabs while he's poorly? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well I was just thinking the nurse has always asked me if he's well and not poorly before both last sets of injections so I didn't think he'd be allowed them if ill :shrug:

Suz did you say that Sammuel is too big for his Bumbo already? I'm trying to decide whether it's worth getting him one off eBay?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym took the dogs round the field and now chilling x x x


----------



## laura6914

morning ladies. 

YEY for the sleep lou. Do you feel refreshed? They are fine to have their injections as long as they dont have a temp. But id definitely call the Dr if your worried.

Bless sammuel Suz, is horrible when the teeth are playing them up. Shae is the same today. Very grumpy :(

Hey caz :wave: You always seem to be at the gym. lol. 

xx


----------



## laura6914

i meant afternoon not morning :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies! Yay Lou for sleep Last night! Yeah book a doc appt- I can get jabs later no big deal. I got my wonnder weeks book yesterday and a bit overwhelmed by the size! It's heavy! Definitely can't read it while I sit here pumping cuz it's a two hander.

Hi suz hope u managed sleep last night in between the crying. 

Hi caz!

R u guys still taking prenatal vites ? I am still taking and wondering If necessary .


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay for sleep Lou! :hugs:

Suz, sorry teeth are hurting Sammuel. :hugs:

Casey, I'm taking new mum vits... Sure they're a con though!! :rofl:

Going swimming later... Not in a class! Eek!


----------



## caz & bob

well just got my conceive plus wooppp will be trying it late with the soft cups wooppp x x x


----------



## SBB

Lou sammuel is a bit big for his and almost topples it over when he arches his back! So we don't normally put him in there... Might one worth it if you can get one cheap! 

Casey I was going to carry on with the vits, but I can't find them! I eat pretty healthily anyway so don't think I need them... 

Sammuel has been so lovely today! In a good mood all day being very cute! He rolled over back to front too when we weren't looking! He is 5 months today, 20lb 4oz and has slipped down to the 98th centile! :haha: 

Good luck swimming Jess!!! 
X x x


----------



## kcw81

Happy five months Sammuel!! So glad he's happy! The baby's mood reflects on me- I mean I am feeling how Jimmy is feeling so if u are like that must be feeling great! Yay! :). Jimmer has been whiny so far this am bur hoping his nap helps. 

Have fun at the pool Jess!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls!! I'm like 40+ pages behind so no way I could catch up, but I hope everyone is doing well! Jax and I went on vacation to South Carolina and we had a nice relaxing time. I'm glad to be home, but I'm back at work and it was mentioned to me last week that I spent too much time on the Internet so I'm going to have to cut back a little. Will try and check in on my lunch break...miss you girls!!


----------



## kcw81

Hi Marg! Sorry u got talked to about the Internet! Tell them clomid club is work related! Glad u had fun in SC. Miss you!


----------



## SBB

Marg tell them to stick it - we are more important than work :rofl: 
Glad you had a nice break! 

I forgot to tell you guys danny is away Saturday all day and night and most of Sunday :( 

Oh an I gave S some avacado earlier to play with, he got it everywhere, tried to eat it but puked.... everything is green :haha: 

Casey hope Jimmy is in a good mood after his nap :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh my, happy 5th Sammuel!! Our babies are getting so big!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Gosh, can't believe Sammuel is 5 months old already... They're growing up so fast!!

Just to note, going swimming during half term is not the best idea!!! :rofl: absolute madness!! Lili loved it though and got tons of attention from everyone!


----------



## caz & bob

girls they have pulled a body out of the canal round her don't no who he is yet aw its a shame they pulled some one out last year a old man and now someone else weird x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh dear Caz, that's awful. Poor guy.


----------



## lisaf

kcw81 said:


> Wow yr baby is eating like a frkin 3 Month old! That's great he is so healthy and if he keeps it all down then cool! How much does he eat by the end if the day approx? I think back then we had Jimmy on 90-100 ml per feeding but like 7 or 8 times a day. His belly couldnt hold more! I feel like u gotta keep pumping until u have the bf down fully, r u getting up in the nite to pump? What's yr schedule?
> 
> Don't know the freeze temp sorry. I am almost passing out rt now pumping the final pump before the final feed. Ugh sooo tired by the end of the day!!

Well, given that my son is as big as some 3 month olds I guess thats not too crazy, right? :rofl:
He does keep it all down but seems to gurgle/choke/swallow a lot in his sleep if I put him down on his back :( Which might be why he's really hard to get down to sleep sometimes, but he's not crying/screaming in pain so it must not be hurting him.

I pump after every feed still. He still is taking a little bit in the bottle even after feeding off both sides until he's limp and won't latch. I have frozen 27 bags of breastmilk so far, lol... almost all 5oz. 
I actually fell asleep pumping yesterday in the boring nursery:(
Suz - the trouble is, if I'm pumping/feeding where I'm most comfortable, that means the whole house is off limits unless they want to go hide in the nursery or a bedroom. So it means kicking guests out of the house completely. If it was a 30 minute thing, I'd say take a nice walk, but an hour is a bit much to kick them out several times a day, you know? These guests are here from out of town and won't be visiting much so its just easier now to do it this way. Guests who live in town get kicked out though! :)

Jess - SO jealous of your clean and shiny house!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls, glad everyone is doing ok! Apart from Jess' knee. OUCH!!!!!!

Lou, hows Ben doing now??

Casey, vitamins are really needed at these nxt few months, our iron supply from pregnancy vanishes so if baby isnt on formula (with xtra iron added to it etc) you must take vitamins while breastfeeding to give baby a supply....unless u plan on eating loads of spinach.....

I bought shed loads of bogof vitamins so Im covered til Pearl is one!

Pearl rolled over today back to front and was so proud, she LOVES attention and cheering.

Got mum staying so just a brief catch up, speak soon peeps xxx

PS Caz, poor fella in the canal! Yikes!


----------



## kcw81

yikes caz!

thanks ellen, I figured this was the case with vites and I do eat loads of spinach but being a veggie it would be good to continue the vites to get extra iron. nice work pearlie! jimmy is better at laying on his back and rolling onto his belly than the other way around, weirdo.

well looking thru that wonder weeks book so far its okay kind of like not earth shattering new info but makes you stop and think about what jimmy is actually doing in detail, his thought processes behind stuff. I didn't look back through but I missed alot in the book already as they cover week by week! maybe I will look at that old stuff someday for restrospective understanding of my baby... if I have time.

isn't it funnny how all the shiz we do with them and stuff right now they won't remember a single second of it? so like, if they hung out with a babysitter for a week they would have no idea when they were five who that was. strange.

okay I am off to pump but wanted to type up on my pc for once so I didn't have so many typos.

oh yeah lisa good job on the milk producing factory and the good eater! jimmy used to spit up all the time in the crib while sleeping and wake up with the swaddle near his mouth soaked. he was fine though and it happened like every night for a month or 2 but now his belly is bigger and he can hold it better, plus we really try to get him burped up good during his awake time. hey, Use your breast feeding hiding cape that you bought to cover yourself while you pump, it totally covers you. I Still don't feel comfortable with my boob hider with guests though - there is something just so personal about milking yourself and you can hear it.


----------



## Onelildream

jess or lou-wanting to swim...either one of you have a waterproof baby carrier??
https://cgi.ebay.com/Body-Glove-Bab...706?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5d081c8a I'm thinking I want to get one...there are also these:
https://www.etsy.com/shop/TexasMommaDi
Think they'll be ok for Connor? I'm on the fence...


Oh, and I got Sophie. lol. She's in my diaperbag. Squeaks sometimes and scares the crap out of me.
Connor has been having rough nights which make for tough days for me... and he has an awful rash. Breastmilk helps, but leaves a residue, and it just comes back anyway. Terrible.

But we were able to all go out for a bikeride today! Well, Connor and I on the bike (him in a baby bjorn)...Lars ran wiith the double stroller and the other two kiddos. lol. Quite a gaggle now....and I want more. hahaha


----------



## lisaf

Casey - I agree about pumping feeling very personal. I didn't even ask my mom to wash my pump parts... it felt like asking someone to hand-wash my underwear or something. DH washes the stuff for me but thats ok, lol.
Which book are you talking about Casey? I've been wanting something like that because I feel clueless about what he should be doing or be capable of, lol!

I can't believe you went for a bike ride Chell! I barely leave the house.


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa I dare say it gets easier with each additional child... In some sense... LeavIng tue hous is hardly a challenge... But I do remember it was with my first!


----------



## laura6914

morning all just a quic on for me as i have to do ome house work and clean out the dragons before shae wakes up. lol.

He has been getting up between 6-6:30am all this week and im absolutely shattered. Today was the first time he has woke up in the morning without having the runs :yipee: so hopefully he is on the mend. Fingers crossed. 

Had a huge row with the neighbours last night over their music levels. It was the young lad, about 19 years old. Phil went round first and asked him ncely to turn it down. Half hour later it went right back up. It ws that loud i couldnt hear my TV so i went round. I wont repeat the language i used. But i threatend to deack him where he stood if he kept pissing me off and walked off. Shortly after he came round and apologised. :rofl:
I rang the council and made a complaint last week and they should be receiving a letter anyday now so will see if it continues. Its been happening for 3 months :(

Well ill pop back on later when i have done my chores. 

Hope everyone is well. 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm bloated today i am going to do opk in a bit well the body they drag out of the canal is a old man that's been missing since April x x x


----------



## laura6914

good luck with the OPK Caz let us know how you get on. 
Its such a shame to hear. Was he old/young?

xx


----------



## caz & bob

old man hes been missing since april it was in the paper its a shame xxx


----------



## caz & bob

heres my opk for today not long
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0184.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys! Laura what is cleaning out the dragons? Do I even want to know? Hope shae is better today and thru the runs. What is wrong with a 6 am wakeup? Too early for u? We get Jimmy up everyday at 6 to eat and start the day and he later goes down for a nap which is when I eat and go to the bathroom etc but wondering if I should be trying to train Him to sleep Till 8 am. Will I later regret setting his wake at 6? It's when dh goes to work so thought it was a good start time.


----------



## laura6914

:rofl: I have 2 bearded dragons (lizards) so had to clean them out today. 

Oh yes 6 is too early. For me anyway. 
He normally goes to bed at 7:30pm and wakes between 7-7:30am. 

He wakes at 7ish has a bottle. 
Naps at 9ish until 9:30/10
breakfast at 10:30
another feed at 11:30
Lunch at 1
Nap 1:30-2
Feed at 3:30
Nap 4:30-5
Dinner at 6
Bath at 7
Bed 7:30

Times can vary by half hour but thats the general routine. :thumbup:


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow, Shae is a catnapper!! But I like that you have him on a good schedule.


----------



## laura6914

i soke too soon i think hun cause he is being a little S**t at the minute. 3 oclock he had bottle. Fell asleep so i went upstairs put him down. Cried. 4 oclock still crying. Changed his bum bought him back downstairs. Started rubbing his eyes so took him back upstairs in his cot and still crying. I really feel like pulling my hair out. AARRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH


----------



## laura6914

yey yey yey he has FINALLY gone to sleep :wohoo:
If he was really crying i could deal with it but its that irritating, headache giving, moan. Like overtired moan. :dohh:


----------



## caz & bob

it does your heading doesn't it when they just whine my son still does it now hun x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Caz :thumbup:

Sorry Shae is being a pain Laura :hugs: (although you have to admit you've had it damn easy up until now with him :rofl: ) xx

Well Ben is poorly :-( He's got a chest infection I think! Hes so snuffly and wheezy :-( The bloody doctors can't fit him in until Monday!! :shock: Four bloody days away for a 16 week old baby! Arseholes!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies,

Glad Shae is over the runs, sorry he was whiney though!

My Dad sent me a present today! It's a hip seat... https://www.hippychick.com/index.cfm/product/hippychick-hipseat-15 It is so cool and Lili loves it!! This baby has so many gadgets and gizmos!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw poor Ben. Have you got some vapour rub? Lili has been very snuffly lately too. Perhaps it's hey fever?! Make sure you go to A&E if you get worried or he gets worse. :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: quiet in here today! I've had a bit of a shit day, think I am super tired and may be getting ill, my throat is killing me :( 

Lou I can't believe they won't fit him in for 4 days, that's crazy! Do they not have emergency appointments? I hope he is ok... Poor Ben :( 

Jess that thing looks cool! 

Hope everyone else is ok, can't remember what else ive read :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and Sammuel has also been snuffly the last couple of days... :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

They said they would fit him in if it was "a life-threatening emergency" otherwise no! :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Surely if it were life threatening you'd be going to the hospital not the GP!! :dohh: does make you wonder doesn't it?! :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Good god Lou that is horrendous! Im sorry but I would say YES its life threatening and get seen....................Who else is going to be seen hey? Some friggin ejjit who reckons they have got ecoli from watching their tv..............

Ben has history with his chest and should be seen as a priority!!!

Jess, my cousins kiddies had the hip seat. Its fab!

Suz, hugs honey.............Get dosed up with some honey and lemon x


----------



## SBB

Wtf?! If it's life threatening surely you go to a&e??? Idiots... 

Ive definitely got ecoli - is one of the symptoms a sore throat?!? :rofl: 

We've just got into bed and sammuel is now screaming the house down :( we're going to have to try him in his own room, cos he wakes up so easily and then screams... 


X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's awake and crying too Suz. He's not been to sleep yet tonight. He's really, really fighting it! He keeps nearly dropping off and then realising and waking up :dohh:

How are you Ellen? :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Thats what sammuel does lou!! You think he's just about gone then he flinches and screams again.. I've given in and fed him to sleep cos I can't cope with the screaming tonight!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Same here. I've given up on Ste settling him while I have a break and have come back up and attached him to the boob. He's pretty much asleep now- just the odd flutter suck! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: you need to change your breastfeeding milestone thingy! (and happy belated 5 month birthday Sammuel xx)


----------



## kcw81

So sorry ladies for the sick and screaming babies! I hope Ben feels better fast on
His own if they can't fit him in, maybe it is hay fever?? 

Suz sorry hun! Sounds like a total mare! Sammuel please settle so momma can sleep!

Jess that is cool gadget what is it handy for? Can u be hands free with that seat? I have never heard if it! Pretty soon jimmy will be riding on my hip all the time, he's a bit small and slumpt for that now.

Ellen hey woman what's up wit you? Pearl still doing fab sleeping wise?

Chell I seriously can't get over you with your gaggle going out on a bike ride !! You are amazing to even try ! Man I would love to see u in action at the store or something with all them. Sorry connnor has been a bit crybaby lately - he's just finding his voice maybe.

Today I got to have the dog in daycare so managed to take Jimmy to the store and get a few groceries at trader joes and fathers day cards at walgreens. So now it's 3 fathers day cards! One from me, one from Jimmy, and for my own dad! I would just make cards but I don't have time for arts and crafts these days. Anyway I had Jimmy in my baby Bjorn and it went ok. He spit up tho and I didn't reAlize it so people were prob grossed out by the cheesy mixture on his chin. Haha! Good job Jimmy.


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! Cheesy mixture on his chin! :rofl: I hope it wasn't cheesy Casey otherwise it means you've curdled!!! :haha: Good job on the shopping though! :thumbup:

Jess- you'll have to let usc know if that hip thing is worth it- I've started carrying Ben on my hip all the time- he seems to like it to be held like that.


----------



## kcw81

Well he spits up cottage cheese a lot! He holds it in his belly and curds it up down there and then blatch!!! There it is getting in my hair or on my white t shirt. I need a rear mirror on my carrier so I can tell if he spit up! It's hard to peek around and see his face when he us facing out. Haha I bet people were disgusted!


----------



## TySonNMe

Lol Casey...you crack me up!

Ellen, how you feel better soon...I was sick last week too and called our one day because my throat hurt so bad...I could hardly swallow.

Lou, that's absolute BS that they won't see Ben in an emergency...can you find a new ped? Ours always gets him in that day though we have to wait to be seen usually but at least we get a same day appointment!!


----------



## lisaf

lol Casey!! :)

Daniel was a pill last night... he was up from 7pm to 2:30 am when I finally caved and curled up with him in the recliner.. crappy nights sleep for me.
i'm getting him latched on every time now but my nipples are getting more sore :(


----------



## kcw81

Good job Lisa with the latch! Have u tried bag balm ? They sell it at most pharmacies it worked wonders on mine at first when they were really sore. It's made for cows ! But women totally Use it that's why it's at the pharmacy- got mine at rite aid. The book I got is " wonder weeks". Forgot to mention it before. 

Hope the uk girls are sleeping! Lisa hope u do too!


----------



## lisaf

still waiting for Daniel to drop off to sleep... DH is on duty tonight though so if I want to, I can just go to bed. DH gets frustrated though so I'm staying up a little while longer to help him if I can.

I use Lansinoh after every feeding.. I'm not cracked or bleeding, they are just so sore... like maybe the internal tissue is all banged up?


----------



## TySonNMe

Eerily quiet on here lately...I hope everyone is okay!

Lisa, have you tried expressing a little BM on your nipple after each feeding and letting it air dry? Also, the medela shells worked wonders for me because it let air gets to my nips and helped them heal.


----------



## kcw81

Hi Marg! I know where is everyone? I'm just sitting here watching old project runways with Jimmy and no one is posting anything! Maybe everyone is napping.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday wooppp been the gym took the dogs the field now i am chilling for a hour before i go and soak some sun up because it lovely her today x x x


----------



## SBB

Hey girls... I slept in til 1230! Danny got up with the baby then bought him in to me at 9.30 to feed, and we both slept til 12.30 :happydance: quite a nap! 

It is very quiet...

Lisa I actually found in the end that the nipple stuff didn't help at all, it kind of kept the nipples wet all the time when really they need to dry to heal IF they are cracked or whatever. But as yours aren't cracked, I'd just leave them... That's what I did in the end, and they got better... X x x


----------



## kcw81

Nice sleep suz! Hope u feel rested! 

Hi verna r u ready for Florida?


----------



## babyloulou

Hi everyone! :hi:

Ben has learnt to roll from his back to his front today!! :happydance: Now he won't stop doing it! :haha:

Here he is......... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di-fzxWyDn8


Xxx


----------



## kcw81

good job ben! I like how you cheer him on lou! you made a kiss noise in that video that I make for my dog sometimes!


----------



## babyloulou

I know!! When I watched it back I thought 'I'm talking to him like I do the dogs!' :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yay clever Ben!!! Now you cant leave him alone at all or he'll probably be across the room when you come back :haha: 

Yes casey I feel pretty good after my 12 hour sleep :D it was interrupted of course but still damn good! I had a dream I had another baby and he just popped out, and had an Afro and was suddenly a toddler already and bigger than sammuel... and then I went to work for barack obama, and we went to a party and kylie minogue was shooting lasers out of her eyes at him. Then we were all in the sea on a buoy that was like 700 feet up with a sea dragon thing underneath?! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Umm you are batty! Your dream sounds like Lisa! I guess your brain has been dying of having to hold in all these dream ideas for your nights and finally got to let them out last night and couldn't help bit pack them all in at once!


----------



## SBB

Yeah that's what I think, my brain has been holding in all these dreams, then exploded!! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw thats good ben x x x


----------



## lisaf

yay Ben!! 

LOL Suz... Casey's right.. sounds like one of my dreams. :rofl: 

I'm now wondering if I have thrush... the nipple pain just gets worse (I stopped using the lanolin 4 feeds ago). For a minute I thought it was getting better but then I popped him on the boob, and now the burning pain is lingering for a while afterwards. Its Friday at 9am... do I call my doctor before they leave at noon and see if she'll prescribe something quick for me without making me come in? I don't want to be stuck dealing with progressivly worse pain over the weekend...
Do I just try the over-the-counter stuff for yeast infections and see if it helps?


----------



## kcw81

Oww I don't know Lisa! What is thrush supposed to feel like? Suz? Marg?


----------



## kcw81

Lisa so Daniel has thrush in his mouth? That's how u get it on yr nips I think. R u taking acidophilus ?


----------



## lisaf

Well, from what I just read.. nipple pain from soreness is described as 'sharp' or 'stabbing' and nipple pain from thrush is described as 'burning' or 'stinging'
I would definitely describe this as a burning pain now...


----------



## lisaf

I'm not taking that acidophilus (not sure what that is).
I peeked in his mouth and don't see anything, but it wasn't really easy to peek and I'm not sure I got a good look :shrug:


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, when Jax and I had thrush I didn't have any pain...or not severe enough to remember at least.. I knew we had it because Jackson's mouth was white and patchy. The best thing that I found that worked was yeast infection cream (clomatrizole) for me (put it on your nips) and gentian violet for Jackson. You put the cream on after every feed and wipe it off well before baby's next feed. Gentian violet is pretty tricky. I dipped a q-tip in the stuff and then put it in Jackson's mouth...it spreads quickly and stains everything it touches including skin and clothes so make sure he's not wearing your favorite outfit. Or ring your doc..they'll prescribe Nystatin...which I didn't find very effective at all. This is very helpful: https://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/thrush/thrush-resources.html


----------



## TySonNMe

Well, that's if he has thrush...hmm, if you're not sure then I'd ring your doctor and see if you can be fit in...if it's not thrush, it might be mastitis and that is something you do NOT want to suffer with through the weekend!


----------



## lisaf

Thanks.. I called and am waiting for the triage nurse to call me back.
I don't have a fever and the rest of my breast is fine to touch/squeeze... I feel fine (no chills, aches etc).. and the pain is in both breasts. So I don't think its mastitis.
I just finally started to get the hang of this breastfeeding thing :dohh:

I'm really starting to doubt that its just soreness.. touching my nipples is not VERY painful.. just a little tenderness.
Reading up on thrush though it sounds like it can be really hard to treat :(


----------



## kcw81

Yeah it seems that if Danny doesn't have thrush then u wouldn't either... I hope it's just soreness!


----------



## lisaf

I don't know, maybe I just suck at looking in his mouth? LOL!

Maybe its super mild right now and i'm just very sensitive? Hmm


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, I get sore too from time to time when I pump too long for too hard...that's when I use the shells and let my nips dry and it helps a lot. I hope it's nothing!


----------



## babyloulou

You're not over-pumping are you Lisa?


----------



## lisaf

I pump every 3 hours or when he eats... which is often every 5 hours...
I have had to turn down the intensity of the pump as this pain has gotten stronger though I did turn it up the other day because my left breast was hardly producing at all but was quite full :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lisa sounds like u are fine as far as the frequency - should match up to at least as often as Daniel eats and them sooner if u are engorged . I find playing with the intensity helps too, if I start the session low it's easier then I crank it higher once my fullness starts to drain toba more comfortable level. Also, if you sort of squeeze your own boobs while the pump us going you can get the milk out faster. When done pumping I squeeze any excess still in there into the sink and wash with water using my sitz bottle, I gave found it's best to have clean nips without milk residue- but that's just me. As time moved on after a couple months I was able to take even more intensity on the pump since you toughen up and tend to gave less engirgement.


----------



## SBB

I hope it's not thrush Lisa... Maybe they are just hurting from all the latching and pumping... :hugs: 

I might go to bed, it's 9.20!! :haha: 

Danny is leaving at 6am and wont be back til Sunday night :cry: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz :hugs: I had that last weekend with Ste and it went REALLY quick!! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

I'm sure it will go quick... 

Next weekend im going on a hen do. And I can either go Friday night and stay 2 nights or go on the Saturday - I don't know what to do!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo hard one Suz!? I think I'd maybe go on the Saturday incase I hated being away- at least it's only one night then for your first time away??? 

I was supposed to be going away Tuesday night to see Take That in Manchester and stay in a hotel but I can't go cos Benjarno won't take a bottle! :-(


----------



## kcw81

Oh ya Lou that show is this week u have to miss. Sucky! I was hoping by now benjolio would bottle by now. Such a sacrificer you are- u deserve reward. Like a part time nanny or a house cleaner!

Suz will Danny be all alone w Sammuel? Or gave help? So funny how u call it a hen do. R u excited for it? Will everyone be drinking? You should get yr own private bedroom and turn into sleep early when u go! Bring earplugs! U should go both nights- if Danny has help. I think by now if might be good for time off and u would come back sooooo excited to get back to yr mommy job . Will u bring the pump then?


----------



## babyloulou

I have actually got a cleaner Casey :blush: She's been coming once a fortnight since just before Ben was born! Maybe I should tell Ste I deserve her coming more often though! :rofl:

Ben went to bed so easily tonight! :thumbup: He went quite late at 9 as my Mum and Stepdad came to visit- but he was fed and asleep by 9:30 and is still asleep now- although sounds like he's starting to stir a little for his next feed!

How's Jimmy doing Casey? I saw your lovely new photos on Facebook today xx


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lou! Awesome about Ben! Don't jinx it by talking about it! I am so superstitious! J is really good- I can't complain . But I like to anyway! Jimmy is getting mad at me fir doing iPod rt now gotta go!


----------



## babyloulou

Girls- I've just noticed this thread is now longer than the original Clomid Club thread!! We have 22,000 odd posts in here- 2,000 more than the CC!! :shock:


----------



## kcw81

Wow cool!! When was that one started? This ones only been a yeAr or so right? Wonder what the longest thread if all is.0


----------



## lisaf

lol wow we really can talk :haha:

I got a prescription for Diflucan to hopefully clear up this nipple issue I'm having.
I'm supposed to have a prescription for Daniel too but they didn't call it in yet... oh well, I'm not supposed to use it unless he has visible thrush and he doesn't yet so no rush, right? Meanwhile, if this doesn't clear up my issue then we know its not thrush.


----------



## kcw81

Cool lis hope it helps! Ya we are chatty. I am impressed w yr ability to still get online!


----------



## lisaf

lol... DH is on 'baby duty' on weekends :D


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies. Just wanted to check in. Hubs brought us home the flu from a coworker. He has the fever and sore throat, I have the body aches and diarrhea. Nit quite sure who has it better. Lol. I just hope Connor doesn't get it!
It was nice to have hubs home for the day even if we just vegged out and watched glee and lots of Dora and Diego with the kids. I made some yummy pork pot pie. I feel crappy still; I thought my dinner would be magic... No such luck.

Well I stalk u all even if I don't comment or write ya, know I am thinking of you. I comment back in my head but usually too tied up to physically write anything. Just know u are loved!
:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Morning :wave: 

Yes casey I will take my pump, I'm going to see if I can get my own room cos I'll need to pump in the night! Everyone will be drinking, I'll be drunk after one wine so will have to take it really easy! Danny won't have any help I don't think, unless his parents come over... 

Lou that sucks you can't go :growlmad: have you tried a bottle again recently? I need to try Sammuel with one cos he hasn't had one for months, hopefully he's ok! 
Will someone else have your ticket? 

Lisa I hope the meds work! :hugs: 

Chell sorry you're both sick, that sucks! 

Was thinking about when we have 2nd baby, I think we'd not find out the sex... What do you girls think you'll do? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh and we do chat A LOT!! and if you click on the number it tells you who chats the most :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Suz :flower: 

Yes I tried a bottle the other day. I was thinking he would as last week when I tried him he took two bottles- but now he won't have anything to do with them again :shrug: I was start trying Sammuek again now if I was you - get him used to them again. 

If we had another baby I would find out the sex again - wouldn't be able to help myself! My best friend found out shes having a boy yesterday. (she REALLY wanted a girl!) I've got 4 months to convince how lovely little boys are! :thumbup:

Did you see my post last night about this thread now being bigger than the Clonid Club? We have 22,000 odd posts- 2,000 more than the CC!!! :thumbup:

Casey- to answer your question about which is the biggest thread - it was girls talking about that very thing in the Girly Sanctuary that made me look at how big our thread was. Apparently there is a group calked Candadian something that has 66,000 odd posts!! :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo really- I'm going to have a look...


----------



## SBB

We need to chat a lot more shit to get to 66000!!! 

I wanted a girl but a day after I found out S was a boy I didn't want a girl anymore! I think once you start buying things and imagining it you don't care what you wanted before...

I blatantly would be so tempted to find out too! Let's see when the time comes!! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all i have been shopping going in the yard soaking up some sun in a min hope the weather is her to stay woopp x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Caz :hi:

I was the same Suz I thought I wanted a girl too- but now I'm so glad I've got Ben! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Me too, I'd love another boy in fact! But I'd be happy with either... 

Have a nice day in the sun caz! I'm just laying down with S while he sleeps, he was awake loads last night. Poor Danny hardly slept then left at 6.30 and drove for 5.5 hours to Cornwall! He's just got there though so can go to the beach! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Lucky Danny! That sounds lovely :thumbup:

Well I've just looked at who's chatted the most and surprise, surprise it's me!! :rofl: Closely followed by you Suz!! :haha: Although I was quite surprised how low Ellen's, Jess' and Casey's amounts are!! It doesn't feel like me and you have made nearly double the posts they have :shrug: :shrug: Maybe we just talk too much!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I know :rofl: I wasn't too surprised we are the top chatters :rofl: 

We clearly talk too much :haha: oh well! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Omg I love that you two are the chatters on here cuz your pretty reliable! I know if no ones around one of you will pop on here and reply to me! I would prob have more posts if I was better at iPod now but it's still hard for me to type!

Suz hope Danny has fun at the beach- you are all alone this weekend? I would find out the sex so I can be mentally prepared. I would want a boy for Jimmy to be buddies with. Course they would prob just fight alot!

Lou how many posts do u have?


----------



## SBB

Yep I'm all alone :cry: my sister was meant to come over, but I have a sneaky suspicion she is hung over. I haven't heard from her and she was out last night! 

Casey do you think you'll have another? Are you still not being careful?! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Aww shoot yr sisters totally gonna lay around today instead I bet. Suz I dong know- I really think it would be so nice for Jimmy to have a playmate but it would be so hard with two!! I would need more help and the only option is the mil who I don't want here anymore than they are. I think with another small one I wouldn't be able to workout anymore or get any free time( what little i have now keeps me happy). I also think likely the next one can't be as good as Jimmy - as far as sleep and fussynees - so the next one likely would be harder! No we aren't using protection but I doubt I am ovulating I pump so much and I am a bit underweight. I just think it would be so hard! And I dont want to wait if I did have one- close in age would be better.


----------



## babyloulou

Here you go Case....

babyloulou 4,071
SBB 3,699
Rudeollie 2,533
kcw81 2,185
Peach Blossom 2,035
lisaf 1,784
Smile4me 1,333
Onelildream 947
reedsgirl1138 717
caz & bob 686
TySonNMe 636
laura6914 487
NurseKel 366
Britt11 325
Camishantel 177
cranberry987 119
megs79 65
mrphyemma 36
fluffyblue 29

That's covering everyone off the first page. The list goes on for a lot longer with visitors and such xx


----------



## SBB

You're blatantly gonna get pregnant with the amount you two dtd and not use anything!! I know it's unlikely but I think my AF is coming any day now and I'm breast feeding which apparently makes that even less likely! 

I do think with 2 though that they entertain each other, I know it will be hard when they are small, but imagine toddler and up, and if there's no sibling you have to play with the kid all day long! I love playing with sammuel, but I can't lie, when he's bouncing away in the jumperoo it's nice to get a break! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

How do u know af is coming? Well I like what u are saying about them entertaining eachother. So it would be like 5 yrs till morefree time? Yikes! But ya if it happened bow w a bfp cuz of our once a week romp then we would just have to manage! I know u think I am crazy but I am not fertile right now!!! At all!


----------



## kcw81

Wowee Lou on the numbers! Good job!


----------



## kcw81

Oh btw I know I sound selfish wanting more free time- but it's not like I want to go out partying- just to be able to do stuff round the house, exercise, play w the dog, chat with dh a little about stuff other than babies, etc!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm with you on that Casey- I wouldn't want another one now at all! I want Ben to be the baby for as long as possible. I 'might' start thinking about another in a couple of years. Still got enough time yet! I'm only 31 (well I'm 32 in 7 days) so still young!


----------



## SBB

7 days til your bday lou - doing anything fun? 

You don't sound selfish casey, that's what I mean about I love it when he's in the jumperoo, I get some time to do normal stuff! Baby stuff is exhausting! We need some time for ourselves there's nothing wrong with that.

I believe you're not fertile. But I didn't think I was, then I had ewcm, ovary pains, extreme moodiness etc. That was almost 2 weeks ago, if AF doesn't hit by Wednesday I'll be very very very surprised! 

I just went for a little walk with sammuel, got back and put him in his cot with his dummy, quickly went for a wee and was going to go lie down with him... And he's asleep! That never happens! 
X x x


----------



## kcw81

That's awesome suz! Nap well Sammuel! Lou it's ur b day coming? Cool! Whatre you doing for it? A day at the spa? Haha ya right. Ben would have to go w you. Ya I will be 36 in october!! Yikes! So I don't want to wait till I am 40 to have the next if there was one.


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Suz! Good old Sammuel! I'd love it if Ben started doing that! X

No plans for my birthday really. Ste did ask if I wanted to go away for the weekend but with Ben's sleeping at the moment I think it would be too difficult :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

Aww maybe Benny will give his momma the gift of sleep. :)


----------



## kcw81

Are your hairs still falling out? Mine are and it's getting annoying, hair everywhere. I know it's normal with bfing but dang!


----------



## SBB

God yeh my hair is everywhere, and given I wear it up ALL the time I can't understand it!! 

My friend just text and I'm going to meet her at our village cricket ground, so that will kill some time before bath/bed time! 

Lou how did Ben sleep when you stayed in the hotel? I bet if you went away he'd sleep really well! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Ooo have fun suz! I am a little jealous- feeling a bit pent up lately, tied to the house and it's getting so nice out! Just taking Jimmy outside in the front with the dog feels like a nice bit of fresh freedom these days but to actually get out and do something sounds fun!


----------



## Britt11

Hello beautiful ladies, just a quick note to say hi.
I have tried to read some posts, but cant catch up on everything but hope everyone is well. How are the babies today? any special plans for the w/e

I had my last business trip last week, OMG that is it I have had my limit the manager worked me to death and had me lifting heavy pieces of medical equipment too...hello???!! I guess she missed my huge baby bump. I had some spotting when I came back to the hotel, so I thought that is it, all is fine now

next week I will be full term :happydance: Had a doc's apt and she is measuring 35cm so all is good, cervix is closed and head is high, so looks like the monkey has no intention of going anywhere.

also still having name drama with Kitten. Not sure if its the hormones but DH is 100% set on Piper and I keep changing my mind, probably b/c I fear its too easy of a name tease. A name I am liking right now a lot is Carys (pronounced Care-riss), DH is luke warm on it but I think its beautiful, its Welsh and means love. any thoughts?
agghh, I just want to make the right decision it so permanent

I am training the new rep right now, it sucks because I cant come and go as i please anymore, no more yoga and swimming :( I need to pack my hospital bag too lol!!

anyway, talk with you soon
:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Hi cat! Sorry u have to work so much! Yr boss is an idiot. So exciting u r almost there! Listen, about the names, u will be the primary caretaker and so since this baby is mostly yr project so to speak u should get the name call. Is that wrong of me? I like carrys but fear for people always asking how to pronounce. Unless is it common in Canada? But I have to say I like carys better than piper. I also like how it's cat and carys both C names!


----------



## caz & bob

girls a little lad has been run over near us and a man feather down the man is pissed and drove in to the car on his bike and the little lad was running in and out of the road x x x


----------



## Britt11

thanks hon, that means a lot to me. Yes I agree, I will be the one taking care of her and I think I should have more say, I think DH likes Piper so much because its "cool and trendy" but we need to think of our daughter first or foremost, I cant help but think if there is something bothering about the name, there is a reason for it and not just hormones...

I love Carys too, and yes she would get "how do you pronounce that or how do you spell it" but its a minor trade off in my opinion as we have so many ethnics living in Canada a lot kids are used to having to repeat names.
I thought of that too, Cat (Catherine) and Carys...we would be 2 peas in a pod... :)

the only other name that DH will put as a maybe is "Paige" which is okay... a little boring but definitely safe.

did you have Jimmy's name picked out with no reservations? I cant believe what a hard time we are having...


----------



## kcw81

I like carys! Just force it! I made a list of acceptable names to me and dh picked his favorite. He basically was a veto guy of ideas without giving his own input which is great by me!


----------



## Britt11

thanks Casey, great idea. He will get over it and one day will forget about Piper...lol
I think Carys is so feminine and pretty and thats how I imagine my little girl :)


----------



## kcw81

good! yeah you are over the P names right. not that there is anything wrong with p names but C names rule! haha


----------



## Britt11

totally!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Hey cat :wave: your boss is an idiot I'm so glad you're done! 

I love both those names, but if you really want carys just push for it. Or agree with dh it will be one or the other, then once he sees you push kitten out he'll let you have your way!! 
I really love piper though I might steal it if we have a girl! :haha: 

Casey maybe now jimmys getting a bit older you could try and get out more? If you scheduled it between pumps/feeds it wouldn't be too stressful! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

You are totally right suz- very soon i will be down to 5 feeds a day which is 5 pumps and surely I will get out then! Thanks for being my therapist! I need one. 

Ellen no offense on the p names!


----------



## SBB

Lol if that's all the therapy you need you're sorted!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, haven't read back yet. How are you all?

We spent the day at my dads yesterday. It was really lovely. And then Joe got back this morning!! :happydance: Also Lili has got in to the most perfect routine! Ever since the blackout blinds went up she's had her dream feed at 10.30 then slept through to 5, had another feed then gone back to sleep til 9!! :woohoo:

Will read back now and see what's been happening.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I cannot believe I'm so far down the list of chatters!!! :hissy: going to have to rectify that!! :rofl:

Casey, I've been ovulating and AF returned after 2 months... My MIL didn't get AF back after Joe, but got pregnant again whilst bfing!! Watch out! :haha:

My Dad said that to stop your hair falling out so much you need to make sure your iron intake is high enough. He did explain the medicalness of it, but it sounded far too technical for me to take in!! :haha:

Lisa, hope the meds work hon. :hugs:

Cat, your boss is an idiot! :dohh: I like the name Piper, carys is also nice, but Piper would have my vote!! :) We didn't name Lili for a week after she was born and it wasn't a name anywhere near the top of the list!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

So, weaning.... Anyone got recommendations for a blender? I have a verynold Braun magimix and a cheapy hand blender... Neither of which I think would blend the food smooth enough...


----------



## kcw81

Hi Jess! Glad u had fun at dads and joes back! Good routine U got well done! I take epo and pre natal vites for hair plus eat spinach every day but I think there's nothing for it cuz of bfing which takes all out nutrients normally used for hair! Right? Too bad I am a vegg cuz that would help w iron.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I wish I could remember what he said, but it was something about needing more iron because of the bfing... Some hair loss after birth and during bfing is natural, but it can get a bit out of hand... I'll get him to write what he said down and I'll post it! :)

Make sure you eat the spinach with a good source of vit c otherwise your body won't absorb the iron. :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

> I comment back in my head but usually too tied up to physically write anything. Just know u are loved!

Chell- I second that!!!

I agree with you girls about free time! I wanted to buy some stuff online.. by the time I comparison shopped, got my coupons/discounts etc, I'd cheated myself of an hour of sleep :( I miss being able to just DO stuff and not be sacrificing showers and sleep to get it done!

Cat - we had a lot of trouble picking a name.. I think you need to get DH convinced to keep it open until she's here. She has to live with the name so it should really suit her, you know?

Jess - I haven't used it yet but I got a kitchenaid hand blender with a food processor attachment. It had great reviews and was recommended for baby food making.

afm... Well I think I guessed right about it being thrush.. my nipples have started to look a little funky and the left one in particular is looking white and flaky (kind of gross).
So until it starts clearing up/feeling better I'm just pumping. I'm a little anxious that all the progress we made with BFing will be lost but I'm trying not to get too worked up about that and we'll just have to wait and see what happens.
I haven't been losing any hair.. guess I have that to look forward to? :( Motivation for me to remember to take my vitamins, right? hehe!

Well, MIL is due any minute.. wish me luck on keeping my sanity and reactions to the stuff she says in check!


----------



## SBB

Jess: 

:gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: for the sleep :rofl: 

Medicalness :rofl: 

Did you post 3 times in a row in an attempt to climb the chatter chart?! 

Glad Joe is back :) that seemed to go quick! I don't know anything about blenders sorry... 

I am going to restart my iron tabs I think. I also eat spinach every day but not with vit c... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Good luck Lisa!!! Be nice :rofl: 

Bad news on the thrush, were you advised to stop bfing? I don't know much about thrush sorry :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Caz- that's terrible! Is the little boy alright? 

Cat- I like Carys too. (as you know Piper is the name of my male labrador so I struggle to see it as a little girls name) There are some lovely welsh girls names. I know a little girl called Seren (pronounced Ser-in) and I think its lovely x

Jess- I know the top bollocks baby blender is supposed to be the Beaba one but it's expensive..

https://www.boohoobaby.co.uk/prod_show.asp?id=1797&ref=froogle&prodid=1797

I'm not decided between TW or BLW yet! Not sure which to do or whether to do a combination?? Are you starting weaning early? X


----------



## lisaf

they just told me not to nurse for longer than 15 minutes on each nipple to minimize my discomfort. 
Since Daniel doesn't show any signs of thrush in his mouth though and since its extremely painful to BF anyway, I decided to just pump until the medication kicks in more. I seem to have caught it early so I'm hoping I can prevent him from getting it in his mouth and then I don't have to give him medication and we don't have to worry about passing it back and forth.

I tend to catch UTIs really fast and ditto for the 1 yeast infection and BV I had... so maybe the same applies to my nipples, lol.

aw crap, she's here.. ttyl!


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry about the thrush Lisa! :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh, yeah, Caz, do you live in Midsommer?! :rofl: you seem to have your very own soap opera going on there! Sad about the little boy, is he ok?

Lou, we've started weaning in earnest this week, going to a weaning workshop tomorrow. It's mainly to combat the reflux issues. She only has one or two teaspoons once a day! I'll check that blender out.... Like I need to spend anymore money!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh yeah, and I'm trying to up my chat tally!!! :) :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Spinach contains non heme iron which isn't absorbed very well by the body, food containing vit c helps the absorption.


----------



## babyloulou

Oo where's the weaning workshop Jess? That sounds interesting? Is it about TW? Maybe wait til you've been there- they might recommend a blender for you?? 

Suz- just seen this deal posted on the shopping section for 20-40 % off some cloth nappies https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/Offers.html


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's in a local children's centre, run by the HVs from our area as part of the first time parents course that they run. I didn't get on to the rest of the course due to over subscription, but I got into the weaning workshop for some reason.


----------



## babyloulou

Is Lili's reflux still bad then? I didn't realise that! Poor little Lili! :flower:


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's so much better than it was, but she's still on 3 types of medication which we want to get her off. Hoping weaning will help us do that.


----------



## babyloulou

I didn't realise that! Sorry Jess! Must be difficult- hope the weaning works! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

We've never known any different so it's normal for us, but it would be nice for her to not have to have yucky medicine all the time! :)


----------



## SBB

I didnt realise she was on 3 types of meds still! Hope the weaning helps... 

Thanks lou :flower: someone posted it yesterday in natural parenting so I bought 3 :haha: I want to stock that brand so need to test them out first. 40% off is a bargain!! Probably cheaper than I'll be able to buy them wholesale... 

I'm off to bed, got whole bed to myself - well, apart from the baby and 2 cats!! But still... It's not easy without danny here, don't know how you managed a week jess! I def wouldnt want to be a single mum that's for sure, would be so hard - respect to the ladies that do it! 

Anyway, night night :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

thanks girls, I really appreciate the comments and feedback- so far it seems I have 50/50 votes for Piper and Carys :wacko: ha ha, just going to have to wait until she is born, but I hate not being prepared you know...

so I was at the mall today and this make-up girl yelled at me as I was walking by (I wasnt even making eye contact with her) "so baby coming soon?" lol, do I really look that big, I must :rofl: meanwhile I still have potentially a month, I just nodded and said yeah :blush:

yes, I am trying to up my tally on posts too :thumbup:

Jess- I didnt realize Lilli was still on meds for her reflux, ahh poor little sweetie, hope she grows out of it soon.

hope you mommas get some rest soon and some time for yourselves
:hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Night night Suz. X


----------



## babyloulou

Which one is a good all-in-one on there for me to order to try Suz?


----------



## SBB

Lol cat do us an up to date bump pic! 

Lou you could try this one https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/Bitti_DLish_SIO.html but I haven't tried yet so can't be sure if they're good, lots of people rate them though! It's not a true all in one, the bits snap in, which makes it quicker drying. I'd guess you need medium. 

This one is a one size, so will adjust and should fit from now til potty training. 
https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/Bitti_Tutto.html

The true all in one has gone down to 20% off, was 40 last night. 

20% off these is a good deal, and they're dead easy to use, Jess will vouch for that! You may need some extra boosting, and fleece liners, but I can send you those (free). They aren't my favourite nappy, but loads of people love them! 

X x x 
https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/totsbots_easyfit_V2_prints.html


----------



## SBB

I feel sick, I ate SO much risotto, and I made wayyyy too much so it's in the fridge for tomorrow too! I'm meant to be going to sleep :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

So if I buy two of those first ones to try- these..
https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/Bitti_DLish_SIO.html
will I need the boosters off you? X


----------



## babyloulou

I feel sick too! I've eaten a whole box of Ferraro Rocher with a glass of wine :sick:


----------



## SBB

Nope you won't need anything extra then. 

Lol a whole box?! I really wanted wine and we don't have any :cry: I had to leave it out of the risotto recipe too! I have started having a teeny glass of wine after feeding him at 7.30/8ish... It's lovely! I put champagne in the fridge to have tomorrow! Might as well, we never have it otherwise! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I have started having a small glass of wine with tea if he's having a late night. So for instance tonight we went to a BBQ for tea at Ste's stepbrothers. I fed him at 6 then had a glass of wine with my BBQ. I then took him up at 9 when we got in and fed him to sleep- then had another small glass with Ste at 9:30 :thumbup:

I've still got the bottle of champagne that Ste bought me when we came out of Neonatal. Haven't had chance to drink it yet with him not taking bottles! :-(

Do you think I'll like those nappies? Don't want to order crap ones that will put me off! Some of Ben's poos are immense! They even leak out of Baby Dry nappies!!


----------



## SBB

I don't know lou, my concern with the ittis is that I've read they're complicated! Think if you're a cloth nappy pro they're fine. But I don't want them to put you off! 

I didn't find the totsbots contained pooplosions that well. 

I love my bumgenius all in ones. They are a true all in one. I could lend you one and a flip if you like? They never leak pooplosions! 

Or if you want to buy some for yourself I can give you the links. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah give me links!!! :lol: I am willing to spend to try a couple! Tell me everything I'll need :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

I guys are out of control winos and need to cut back!! Haha. But doesn't even a little wine make you sleepy Lou? Or is that what the tea is for? To counter it? I don't drink any more but if I wanted to I think I wouldn't because it does make me tired! And a bit out of sorts- you know like not quite alert. But I guess you don't need to be a hundred percent ready for action in the middle of the night with the baby sleeping right near u or on u huh? You still sticking to one cigg Lou? Hope no more than that! 

Jess yes defo let me know the medicalogoyness of hair loss and iron! Have yr dad type up a post for us! 

Chell if u read this I meant to say sorry u are so sick!! Connor please stay healthy for momma.

Hi Lisa! Sorry it is thrush.. Keep those nips clean!


----------



## babyloulou

When I said "tea" Casey I meant what you probably call dinner- not a cup of tea! Tea is what we call our afternoon meal. No a glass of wine doesn't make me sleepy at all! A whole bottle doesn't even make me sleepy! :rofl: :rofl:

Yes i'm still only having the odd ciggie- not even one a day now. Just tend to have one if I have a really bad evening trying to get Ben to sleep. Didn't have one tonight- forgot until you just mentioned it! :lol: 

Ben has been asleep for 3 and a bit hours so far tonight! :thumbup: I should be sleeping really- but I'm lying here in bed thinking "oh well no point- he'll be awake in a minute!" :rofl:

Do you not get out much with Jimmy still then Case? X


----------



## kcw81

No never! Its too much for me cuz of my pumping and my obsession with schedules! Also I am scared. But I know I will start venturing more, I have a bit of spring fever coming I can feel it. maybe...

Cool Bens asleep!


----------



## babyloulou

Hes awake now and feeding!

Do you go out for little walks and things? Just the two of you? Or do you mean NEVER?


----------



## kcw81

Oh we do walks everyday with the dog! For sure that and then once awhile to the store with him. 3 times to be exact!


----------



## kcw81

Ps I know I sound like a mental case . Next time Ben sleeps u sleep too!! Okay??


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I dont do much more than that regularly either Casey, apart from his swimming lesson once a week x

Right Ben's asleep again so night night xxx


----------



## lisaf

Well, I survived MIL's visit.. she only did one thing that REALLY bugged me and that was hover over Daniel's face kissing him so repeatedly that I just wanted to rush over and wipe his face off :rofl: She kept insisting he was pooping too when he wasnt, but whatever.

My freezer arrived! :happydance: Its all plugged in and getting cold. WOW its a lot bigger than I thought it would be!! :)


----------



## kcw81

Great Lisa! Start stacking those bags neatly in there! Glad mils visit went ok. Isn't it annoying his much they hover over the baby? Mine gets her face all up in his grill and I think he is scared.


----------



## lisaf

I thought my friend was crazy for giving her mom a rule that she was only allowed to kiss the baby on the back of the head.. .now I think its pure genius after watching MIL slobber all over Daniel :rofl:
And yes, it drives me nuts how much she hovers over him. She keeps trying to wake him up too which pisses me off.. let the poor kid sleep, he'll be awake a lot in the future, he's rather boring when awake right now :haha:

So here's my question for you girls.. Daniel seems to go down for one really good long sleep in the early evening.. this time its been from 6pm and he's still asleep (10:30pm). I know he's not going to sleep well after this feed but its when I need to go to bed. How do I fix this? We've tried keeping him awake until we're ready for bed but that doesn't seem to work and possibly makes it worse.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yuck, MIL goober :sick::rofl:

I'm not sure you can get a baby Daniels age in to a "civilised" routine yet :haha:... I'm sure Chel or Casey could though! Lili is only just getting in to a "civilised" sleep pattern, despite our best efforts of trying to keep her awake or feeding her more!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Lisa- I agree with Jess. Your options are to either let Daniel figure out night/day times in his own time or do early sleep training like Chell/Casey. It depends on how you want to play it x

Morning Jess :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning Lou, how was Ben last night? :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

He was good. 3 and a half hours first block- then wouldn't settle back in his crib so co-slept- he then did another 2 lots of three hours. Very good for him! How was your night? X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl the hope your all well afm doing a Sunday dinner chicken yumm yummm starving the boy who got ran over is 3 hes ok they have done a head scan on him hes fine just has swollen legs they was coming back from the shop and they let him walk and he just ran out in the road but in my eyes you don't let a 3 year old run near a main road he should of been on rains are something x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I had a good night again with Lil :)

Caz, mmmmm.... Roast chicken.... :)


----------



## kcw81

Morning ladies! Glad u had good nights! Lou very very well done! Suz how'd it go for you?

Lisa if u want to know how we managed getting Jimmy to sleep thru the night I can pm you the specific scheduled routines we used and are using but Basically just involves full feedings at Consistent intervals- based on your baby's age and hunger - and wake/play times then naps after those feeds in that order. It involved waking baby out of his nap to eat all day long staying on a 2.5 hr to 3 hour interval until bed time at night. It seems strange to say this but regular naps all day help to get them their sleep quota and make it thru the night. After the last feed of the night - the 7 pm one say, wake him one more time at 10 pm for dream feed- where there is no awake time after eating, he eats , gets changed, and back to bed. This eventually tides them over to sleep up to 6 hrs thru the night but definitely expect him to still wake up in the middle of the night or early am to eat until he is a little bigger and can go the full stretch without more food. Jimmy did his first thru the night stretches from like 1030 to 530 at like 9 weeks. He slept all naps in his crib and we definitely tracked the feeds in a notepad to keep to the schedule. I also use the note pad to track my pumping schedule. Sounds annoying? It's not fir everyone but worked for me. Jimmy is now at 3.5 to 4 hr intervals in the day and we still give him a dream feed but soon will drop that.


----------



## SBB

Hello!

Casey not too good for me! Up about every 2 hours... But we slept from 10-12ish :) 
Well done lili and Ben on the good sleep! 

Danny is back :happydance: 

Lou I'll do that list of nappies for you later... 

Lisa we just let sammuel figure it out for himself partly, but also recently started a vague bath feed sleep routine for evenings.... We don't have a set time but it works pretty well. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah we do the bath, sleeping bag, feed thing too. We don't have set times either though. 

Glad Danny is back Suz x


----------



## kcw81

Suz haha "vague routine" sounds Just like u! Laid back. well at least you had a long period of bi- hourly naps! Glad d is home.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies...I havent been on much...Gunner has been super fussy since his shots on thursday and sleep has been a joke. He is back to nursing every 2 hours at night...do you think a growth spurt or just from the shots?? I am exhausted between him and my older 3. Just when I thought I had him on a schedule...he was sleeping 9to5. I was in heaven. Also how can I sleep train when my older kids ballgames mess up the times...any suggestions?


----------



## kcw81

Hey sandi! That's a tough one - I don't know how to keep to schedule if u have to go to games. Thus why I never leave the house!! But that's no fun. Maybe would he get used to taking the nap in the stroller? Depending on the timing?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

all games are night games usually 6pm or later. I can get him to sleep while I am there but its the waking up when I get home..he is wide awake and ready to play. SHould I leave him sleep in his car seat til he wakes for a night feed or diaper change??


----------



## babyloulou

Sandi- Ben has never slept through like Gunner but he did use to go 4 hours sometimes. Then around 2 months he started on every two hours at least and he's been the same ever since!! I just keep getting told its normal for exclusive breastfeeding. If you find the miracle cure let me know... :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I think I'd survive Daniel's sleeping pattern better if he would go to sleep after eating in the evening... He's been taking 2 hours to get to sleep at night. 
DH put him to bed last night, letting me go to sleep earlier. Then thankfully Daniel slept until 7am which means I got 6 straight hours of sleep (and woke up with my shirt soaking wet, lol)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

babyloulou said:


> Sandi- Ben has never slept through like Gunner but he did use to go 4 hours sometimes. Then around 2 months he started on every two hours at least and he's been the same ever since!! I just keep getting told its normal for exclusive breastfeeding. If you find the miracle cure let me know... :rofl:

So you think this could be his new pattern? Also when are you ladies gonna introduce cereal and such?? My dr told me at his 2month check that I need to wait til he was 6months since he was BF.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm waiting until 6 months Sandi. I'm not bothering with cereal or rice to be honest- they don't tend to advise it in the UK much anymore as they say it's empty calories and much better to move straight to veg/fruit. They only recommend it for reflux babies here really. :hugs:

It might not be Gunners new pattern. Everyone else seems to have been luckier than me with the sleeping (although Sammuel gives Suz a run for her money too!) so you may be too! Although it does seem like the babies on expressed bottles do sleep a lot better :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: plus Ben's a pain in the arse altogether when it comes to sleep anyway!! It's just taken me 3 hours to get him to bed! Honestly he gets worse! :dohh:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my. This is the first of all my kids I have solely BF so its kinda a new experience for me. That is what she said was to go straight to fruit/vegs cause the rice was empty calories. She said I can start it if I wanted to get him use to the texture of food but really it was pointless. I had all my others on cereal and veggies at 4 months and really sooner with Dylan cause he was such a piggie we started cereal to sleep all night at 8 weeks. She did tell me I can feed Gunner from a cup so other people can feed him but it makes me nervous since its a free flow I am afraid they will gag him...


----------



## babyloulou

Ben won't take a bottle or a cup at all! Never has! If I were you I would start trying to get him used to it if you want him to be able to take one x


----------



## SBB

Sandi I don't know about the pattern, sammuel never had much of one so I can't advise really! 

Lou I'll post the nappies for you tomorrow. Been looking up loads of lovely things to sell on my website :happydance: 

We made potato wedges for dinner with our garden potatoes - bloody lovely!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Suz - have you seen the teething jewelry for moms to wear? They seem to be new and trendy over here in the US. Its just stuff for mom to wear that its safe or interesting for baby to chew on :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

babyloulou said:


> Ben won't take a bottle or a cup at all! Never has! If I were you I would start trying to get him used to it if you want him to be able to take one x

Honestly I have been trying...he just screams and cries. And looks like a little birs with his mouth wide open wanting food. Its pitiful. Did you use just a regular cup or a sippy cup?


----------



## SBB

Yeh Lisa I saw those - teething bling or something?! Might stock those too :) 

Sandi did you get your sun baby diapers yet? I have ordered some as I might sell them in my shop.... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I got one necklace as a gift from a friend.. not sure I have the guts to wear it.. its giant blue beads (they're rubbery but free of BPA, PVC, Phatlates etc etc etc). DH calls it my Marge Simpson neclace, lol!
I like the flat textured bead ones better.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

SBB said:


> Yeh Lisa I saw those - teething bling or something?! Might stock those too :)
> 
> Sandi did you get your sun baby diapers yet? I have ordered some as I might sell them in my shop....
> 
> X x x

No I haven't got them yet...thinking they should be here this week. My friend Sammy got her's and she loves them. She ordered 2 weeks ahead of me though. I can't wait for them to get here. I hate buying diapers. LOL


----------



## reedsgirl1138

lisaf said:


> Suz - have you seen the teething jewelry for moms to wear? They seem to be new and trendy over here in the US. Its just stuff for mom to wear that its safe or interesting for baby to chew on :)

Lisa I haven't seen them...do you have a link?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I am enjoying this chat time my mom has Gunner and so I have a bit of free time...the electric is out at my house so we came here and he is letting her snuggle him. She is loving it and I have some free time. Its great. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

I've tried them all Sandi. Every type of bottle, loads of different cups- sippy cups, doidy cups, transition cups, milk cups, everything! He won't take any. I started trying when he was two weeks old!! I was supposed to be going away on Tuesday night to a concert and a hotel but can't go as my last ditch try to get him on cups failed last week!


----------



## babyloulou

I nearly bought one of those necklaces at the baby show- I didn't though as I thought it might get the baby used to being allowed to chew on and pull jewellery! I was picturing Ben attacking other peoples' jewellery whenever they had a hold of him! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

That's great your friend likes them sandi! I thought you might need some bamboo boosters to use as the microfibre ones aren't as thirsty, I tend to use one MF insert and one bamboo with my cheapies. But they look great and have very cute patterns, hope mine come soon! 

Lisa I think that necklace sounds fairly hideous :rofl: I like the long ones with a flat kind of stone looking thing on.... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Good point actually lou!!

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

babyloulou said:


> I've tried them all Sandi. Every type of bottle, loads of different cups- sippy cups, doidy cups, transition cups, milk cups, everything! He won't take any. I started trying when he was two weeks old!! I was supposed to be going away on Tuesday night to a concert and a hotel but can't go as my last ditch try to get him on cups failed last week!

Man that stinks. I wasn't really concerned with it until my Mom was in the hospital last weekend and I let Tj take Gunner home not thinking he would wake up when he got home wanting to nurse...needless to say Gunner cried and screamed for 3 hours straight til I was able to get there. The dr said he would take a bottle when he got hungry enough but to me that just proved that no he wouldn't. I have BM pumped ready for him but it seems like a waste to even keep pumping more.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

SBB said:


> That's great your friend likes them sandi! I thought you might need some bamboo boosters to use as the microfibre ones aren't as thirsty, I tend to use one MF insert and one bamboo with my cheapies. But they look great and have very cute patterns, hope mine come soon!
> 
> Lisa I think that necklace sounds fairly hideous :rofl: I like the long ones with a flat kind of stone looking thing on....
> 
> X x x

She said so far they have been great she has 2 month old and a 17month old...the older boy has had a leak but not the younger one. I really liked the patterns as well. I am praying they are here soon. I only have 2 packs of diapers left. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

You're all making me very envious with the cloth nappy talk! I really want to use them now! :lol: 

Sandi- yeah loads of people have said ghat to me too- to keep trying and eventually he'd take one- well we did it for a full day once with bottles and he only took about 2oz in over 24 hours and was ill and lethargic the next day! I gave up on bottles that day!! I will keep trying cups though now he's getting older x


----------



## lisaf

Here are the ones I got as a gift (and yes, they are quite hideous, lol) https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5083676279_c733b63132.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

They are very Marge Simpson-esque!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> Here are the ones I got as a gift (and yes, they are quite hideous, lol) https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5083676279_c733b63132.jpg

Wow Lisa you look so different, and why is Daniel in a dress?! :rofl: 

If they weren't blue they might be ok! Alright for round the house I guess. The other thing is they will get covered in dribble, and I think the flat single one would be a lot easier to just wipe down! 

Lou promise I'll post you those links tomorrow so you can get started with cloth! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Suz! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: those necklaces are hilarious and hideous!!! Still tempted tho... You know me and gadgets!!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Peach Blossom said:


> :rofl: those necklaces are hilarious and hideous!!! Still tempted tho... You know me and gadgets!!! :haha:

:rofl: :rofl:

I'm the same Jess! I sit here at nights wondering what I can buy baby-wise next!! :haha: I've just ordered a second hand Bumbo off Netmums- even though I know Ben might be too big for it!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: can't wait to open my shop, you mugs will buy anything with baby in the title :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Every time i walk in to town I wonder round Boots and Mothercare hoping to find something I "need"!! :rofl: my 4 year old niece managed to squeeze herself in to Lilis bumbo!! Surely Ben's not that big!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

When I lift S out of his bumbo the bumbo comes with him!! I have to squeeze his legs into it! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well they say to start using the Bumbo around now- but Suz saying Sammuel is too big for his did make me wonder! :shrug: But then I think Sammuel is a lot bigger than Ben (bizarrely as he certainly doesn't look bigger than Ben with Ben's many chins! :rofl: )

Honestly Jess I'm exactly the same!! I've been trying to think all afternoon of something we need!! :rofl: The worst thing is I ordered loads of clothes in Green Baby's sale last week and loads of toys from Boots (about £100's worth! :blush: :blush: )- neither of which have even arrived yet! :rofl:

Suz- oh you know we are going to be your biggest customers! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Bloody hell lou!!! That reminded me though I wanted some of the cute sleep gown things from green baby... If they're still on sale I might order some... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I ordered two next size up sleeping bags in the sale Suz- they have lovely stuff- shame they don't have more items than what they do really. X


----------



## SBB

If you're desperate to buy something Danny got S a garden swing, and he loves it. Totally chills in it! 

He is asleep and so is Danny but I'm wide awake and need a wee! 

Btw is there any reason not to use tampons when AF arrives? I think you're not meant to straight away after birth maybe? But 5 months is ok I guess? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

A baby garden swing!?!?!! Oh.my.god!!! That sounds amazing!! Where from?

I would think tampons would be fine by now Suz- as long as you don't find them uncomfortable xx


----------



## SBB

Yeh with my prolapse they might hurt, will have to give it a go I guess! Any day now... I'm getting lots of foofy pains :( 

He got it from a garden centre, will see if I can find it online hang on... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

It's bit like this https://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Pr...c_2/2|14417629|Slides+and+swings|14419475.htm

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That looks good Suz! I'll have to show Ste that! I think he'll be a fan!


----------



## SBB

Think this is exact one https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000OW9Z3W/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/275-7948034-1577225

But sure they're all the same more or less! Ours fold which is good, sure Danny only paid £20 but I'll ask tomorrow... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I like that one even better! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Its pretty cool, fairly basic but does the job! I'd recommend :) 

Right I'm going to try and sleep... 

Night :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night :hi: xxx


----------



## kcw81

Wow I missed alot! Its like u all wAit till I get busy then u all come on to chart! "good Casey isn't online! We don't have to hear of her crazy routines!". Haha

Suz u really think af is here? That's kind of nice- back to normal. 

Sandi- yes! By all means leave gunner in the seat to sleep! Leave him in the car innthe garage if u have to with a baby monitor and get him when it's dinner time! 


I think i will do rice for Jimmy since he is reflux prone and to be honest it seems easier to start with that. No thought involved plus everyone here does it so I can get more guidance from the doc on that method. Unless someone can convince ne that starting with real vegg and fruit is just as easy?

I hope u all get good sleep tonight. Lisa sounds like u got a good stretch. I heard u shouldn't go tooooo long without pumping or feeding early on to keep your supply but sounds like u don't have to worry about that!


----------



## babyloulou

How's your day been today Case? X


----------



## lisaf

lol Casey, i'm doing fine with supply! after that stretch i pumped more than 10 ounces :) :rofl:
i've now used over 30 bags to freeze my excess!


----------



## kcw81

Great! After 7 hrs overnight I get 15 oz! I have to empty the bottles and keep going!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey Casey. I am gonna try to just keep up his routine even at the ball park...I may look funny giving him a bath with the towelettes and lotioning him down in the bathroom at the ball park but I don't think I have a choice. I want to keep him in a schedule as close to possible. I can't handle the not sleeping my older 3 keep me to active now that school is out there is no nap time. LOL


----------



## lisaf

hmmm, maybe i should try the bath thing?

Casey- y not get bigger bottles? how much do you have saved up now?


----------



## kcw81

Good for u sandi! My guy thrives with routine, but i know not all moms are into it. I hope he can stay asleep in the seat!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lisa the bath every night and the rubbing him with lotion and then a night feed just seems to relax him...with the exception of the past few nights since his shots he was sleeping 9 to 5 at 5 he would wake up to be change and nurse and would go back to sleep til 9 or 10. I did a bath nightly with all my kids.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Me too Casey. I miss having the routine we was in since his shots he just won't cooperate. Tonight it has seemed to work but we will see he is not in a deep sleep yet and is still fidgeting a bit so I haven't laid him down yet. And may cosleep tonight since Tj is gone for his 2 week annual training for the Army.


----------



## lisaf

so bathing each night doesnt dry the skin out? do you just use Johnsons stuff?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I use the Johnson & johnson bath wash and lotion. I don't have any problems with dry skin and that is what I think helped clear up Gunner's baby acne so quickly. He loves the rub down...I am not sure its the baby massage that I hear is so great but it sure relaxes him. Looks like we might have a normal night so I am off to bed as well. Good night lovely ladies and babies. :)


----------



## kcw81

Hi! I bathe j every night too with a lotion rub afterward, tbh j needs a bath daily to get the drool and spit up out from under his neck area. It relaxes him and helos him stick well in his swaddle!

Lisa they just have the one size for medela bottles - anything bigger would really weigh down u know? We have prob over a months milk supply now. I get about 20 oz extra per day. I was doing a crap job of bagging it for the firsr month and a half so we could have had even more!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls! 
Lisa I bath S every night, I was using a teeny squirt if johnsons in the bath but hs skin got all dry on his arms. Now I don't use anything and itsmuch better. I am going to get some nice organic stuff instead I think. 

Well he was up every 2 hours again. What the hell is going on?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Lisa- I bath Ben every night but never with Johnsons! I used it once when I ran out of organic stuff and his legs were so dry the next day!! :nope: I really don't want him to get my ezcema so only use organic stuff on him. I've got Greenbaby lotion and Sleep Balm and Booboo Baby wash and bubble bath. It's made with oats and apple instead of soaps- his skin is never dry now x

Morning Suz- sorry Sammuel was up so much! :-( Ben is up every half an hour if I try and keep him in his crib- but if I let him co-sleep he's going 3 hour stretches the last couple of nights. 

Someone posted the list of the top ten most replied on threads (that I mentioned the other day) and this thread came sixth! :shock: We are the sixth biggest thread on the whole site!! :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, something like oilatum is best to use in the bath and they do a cream you can use afterwards too. That's what my Dad recommends. 

Suz, is the swing too big for S? Or does it have a baby attachment? Micro baby would probably slip out anyway! :rofl: sorry about the sleeping issues... Perhaps it's a "fussy" phase...?

Lou, I just got a Beaba blender on eBay for £45!! :happydance: I may hav also accidentally bid on another one and am winning that one too.... So if I win it, I could sell it on to you if you want!! ;)

I can well believe that we are one of the most chatty threads!! Let's get to the top of that list!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I'll definitely buy it off you Jess! :thumbup: Are they new ones? 

Oilatum made my eczema loads worse :-( Everything seems to though to be fair!


----------



## Peach Blossom

No second hand, but hardly used apparently! Will let you know if I win it! :)

Oilatum seems to be the only thing that works for Lil, but I guess everyone reacts differently to stuff... You're just high maintenence!! :rofl: :rofl:

Suz, your sis text me last night. Love how she said she was looking forward to meeting,micro baby!! :rofl::rofl: wierd that I'll meet her and haven't met you!! :)


----------



## SBB

Haha did she Jess?! That's funny! Maybe lili can do some modelling for my website too then we can meet, and compare the worlds biggest and smallest babies :rofl: 

I think all the johnsons stuff contains far too much crap and too much perfume! 

Grapeseed oil is also good for rubbing on them... 

Lou I'll be selling some of those brands hopefully! 

The swing has a little strap round. And we put S on a cushion. So I think it would be fine for lili, just maybe pad it out a bit!! You could cushion both Sides too to keep her upright... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

She does love being in the garden... Hmmmm...

Yeah, Lili would happily model for your website, her and Sammuel could demonstrate the versitility of the brands and the sizes!! :haha: gonna get her weighed tomorrow... I think she may have hit the 10lb mark. :)


----------



## SBB

She is quite literally half the size of Sammuel!! Love it :) she must be so light to carry around! 

Defo have pics of them together playing with toys in cute outfits! I am going to do some clothing so if you're up for doing the bonsai lili range let me know! Was that the name?! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, Bonsai Lil's babywear for little babies! Need to sort out getting some samples made. May have to wait til I got to Hong Kong in Oct so I can choose materials etc. :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

She's heavy to me, but then I hold another baby and realise how light she is! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

How cute is this?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/TP-Deck-Ch...Y6FS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1307354488&sr=8-4


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all afm waiting for a nice line on a opk hope i get 1 today x x x


----------



## SBB

That's v cute! What's with the baby model though - doesn't look at all impressed!!! 

That's cool, whenever! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's gorgeous Jess!!


----------



## SBB

Hope so caz! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Morning ladies! Wow we are a chatty bunch! I am surprised it seems like we haven't been on here that long either! I slept in the actual bed last night yippee. It's finally time since Jimmy really makes it thru the night most of the time and now I go to bed after dh and wakenup before him so he can't disrupt me with his bedtime reading or snoozing alarm. I don't sleep well with a reading light on or multiple snooze alarms. It is better than the couch but have to get used to hearing someone else turn and toss a little...

Lou how was the night? Suz sorry every 2 hrs is soooo rough! Maybe it's time to just do bottles near bedtime so you know he is fully fed and doesn't need boob in the middle of the night- or is he just waking to play??

Jess that's great lilli 10 lbs now?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm hoping Lili is 10lbs now Casey, getting her weighed tomorrow!!


----------



## SBB

Yay casey I can't believe you've been on the sofa all this time!! 

I would just give him a bottle but we've tried it and it didn't help. Will see how Danny goes at the weekend if it makes a difference or not. 

I dont know why he wakes. I feed him to get him back to sleep usually. I will stop that though cos it's not helping, it's just the easy option in the middle of the night!! I also can't be bothered to start pumping again!!

Poor sammuel, I sat him up leaning on my legs and he's usually really good now with sitting but I looked away for one second and ge went sideways and hit his head on the floor, on a rug but still screamed big time!! I feel like such a bad mummy :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Haha! Aww poor Sammuel!! It's so cute how upset they get with the slightest tap on the head . I think it startles them more than anything. I need to trim my nails cuz I keep accidentally nicking his head and sometimes he gets upset for a second and sometimes he doesn't notice . Yeah maybe quit letting have his boob pacifier at night if u can bear it.


----------



## TySonNMe

Is Johnsons And Johnsons bad or something? We've been bathing Jax in it since he was born and he has soft skin and never had any rashes.

I thought we'd be higher in that list Lou...we are a chatty bunch...we need more newbies! LoL


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, I will catch up properly later, but hope you are all well. Hope Lilli is 10+ pounds :thumbup:

Okay, what the F does a contraction feel like??!! :shock:OMG, am freakin out a little, had a painful tightening in bed about an hour ago that lasted a minute, but nothing since, please please please tell me that this isnt the start of anything. I havent lost my plug though, however my bump looks like is disappeared this morning its so low.

We are SOOOO NOT ready for her, I still have almost a month of work, house still in renos and bag not even packed!!!

okay, maybe it was just gas? :shrug:


----------



## TySonNMe

If it is not persistent then I would chalk it up to a Braxton Hicks contraction... nothing to worry about, but defo get going and tie up your loose ends!! I had Jaxie at 38w6d and I think we had just finished putting the final touches on everything.


----------



## SBB

Cat it sounds like maybe a BH or even a contraction but that doesn't mean it's starting. Try and take it easy for the day! And maybe get your bag packed :lol: 

Marg no J&J aren't necessarily bad, depends what you read! There are allegedly lots of ingredients in there that are potentially dangerous etc etc but in reality with the small amount used it's unlikely they'd have any effect, if it's all to be believed in the first place! I got some freebies and it irritated Sammuels skin so I won't use it again for that reason basically, plus I'll be stocking nice organic stuff so want to use what I sell! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Cat- pack your suitcase if u think it might be it and get your shit done! But it sounds like it was a one off- the first contractions feel like bad menstrual cramps(to me).

Hi Marg! I use j& j too and it ain't so bad. I like the smell! I use barely any tho. 

I accidentally got Jimmys hand stuck on the tray on the Bumbo this am! Boy was he mad! There is a red mark poor thing!


----------



## SBB

Oops casey - we are both bad mummies today!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou - do you want popper or applix (Velcro) nappies? 

Applix - most like a disposable to do up, can adjust fit better, but it looks older quicker, and you have to remember to fold the tabs in when you wash, plus toddlers can often undo it. 

Snaps/poppers - a bit more tricky to do up, but once you get the hang of it dead easy, not quite so adjustable, but no folding tabs in, looks nicer for longer, and looks nicer anyway! also easy to tell OH / GParents etc which popper to fasten on. 


X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cat, get packing hon!! Lili arrived at 37+2. It could just be BH, but you never know!! :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Cat- hope it was just a Braxton Hick but like Jess said make sure you're packed just in case :hugs:

Suz- poppers definitely! :thumbup:

Casey/Marg- there's nothing wrong with using J and J- as long as your baby doesn't have sensitive skin x 

Ben's Bumbo has come today! I love it! I never realised how good quality they were- i always thought they'd just be brittle thin plastic! Ben looks SO cute in it!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, sorry, I missed out on the second Beaba blender... It went for £33 though!!! Just back from the weaning workshop. Nothing we didn't already know from the internet and Annabel Karmel... Going to Baby Sensory there tomorrow though which sounds fun! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Photos please Lou!! :)


----------



## kcw81

Take a piccy Lou! I love it too, it's so handy! I bring him in it in the bathroom to watch me get ready and in the laundry to watch me fold and on the counter to watch me make salads!


----------



## SBB

Yep pics please lou!! 

Right, there was 20% off for real nappy week, which turned into a month, but this site hasn't taken the offer down yet! So I'd get them here: 

https://www.funkymonkeypants.com/bumgeniusorganic.html This is a true all in one, it's my favourite in my stash probably, I always reach for it because it's super reliable. It does come in some nice prints but will cost more, so I'd buy here and if you like it and want more, then I'll be stocking them and can do you the nice prints. It does take a while to dry (whole day on line, 24 hours inside) but it's great. 

Flips: https://www.funkymonkeypants.com/bumgenius-flip.html

I'd get one stay dry, and one organic, then an extra insert of each. 

I am going to send you some brand new fleece liners to use with the organic things, because they don't have the stay dry layer. 

If you also fancy something with a pattern, the rumparooz is SO good for poo containment! https://www.funkymonkeypants.com/rumparooz.html
It is a pocket nappy so you take the inserts out for washing / drying. It's not that slim, but I think a big bum on a baby is cute!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

oh piss i just realised that when you add them they're not actually discounted :(

in that case, if you want patterned, get these https://www.thenaturalbabyresource.co.uk/cloth-nappies/BumGenius-Artist-Series organic, and the flips https://www.thenaturalbabyresource.co.uk/cloth-nappies/Flip-Nappies-Stay-Dry https://www.thenaturalbabyresource.co.uk/cloth-nappies/Flip-Nappies-Organic https://www.thenaturalbabyresource.co.uk/cloth-nappies/Flip-Individual-Nappies-and-inserts 

you could try code rnw11 at checkout to see if theyve left the discount running. 

this site has got some pretty bad press on here lately re delivery times and customer service though... so if youre not worried about patterns go for the other one... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh by the way re the johnsons thing I posted, I think it's a load of bollocks and 'they' could find a way of linking cancer etc to an apple a day if they wanted!!! 

Loads of the stuff we use has chemicals in, as long as it's not prolonged exposure I think it's fine. We all seem to be living longer than ever despite all the shit that's in our face creams etc! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh dear.... Have just bought as whole load of "essential" weaning stuff on Amazon!!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Suz. I'll have a look at them and order some once Benjano has given in on his fight against sleep!! 

Here he is in his Bumbo....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/130-1.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/134-1.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/138-1.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/123-1.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

What did you post about Johnsons Suz? I missed that?


----------



## SBB

Aw he looks so cute lou!! And not too big at all... It's just my little chubbers legs then :haha: 

I was just saying there's a few things about johnsons using various chemicals etc in their products which are known to cause cancer. I cant remember the exact details. There's a couple of threads on here somewhere about it... 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, my mother washed me in J&J and I'm fine...I like their products...even OH said it makes him smell like a real baby LoL

Lou, Ben is such a cutie...and I love chocolate labs...they are so pretty!


----------



## SBB

Exactly marg, it's been used for yEars and I'm sure there's no evidence for it... It does smell good! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

lou hes lovely hun awww well girls i am going for my hair done this week cant decide weather to have it all blond i am naturally blond any way but its gone dark the older i get or to have it all chocolate brown x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ben is so cute in his Bumboo!! I can't wait for Gunner to be able to really sit in his. :)

Caz hope you get the positive opk today. 

Cat may be the start of things get ready!! exciting. 

Yes you ladies are a chatty bunch I just has to read like 7 pages and I was able to stay on and chat yesterday. LOL 

I also really like the J&J products...I have used it on all 4 of my kids and the smell is great. And to be honest in the small town that I live in Organic products are hard to find as they arent as commonly used. I wish there were because I would like to give them a go but in a town full of hicks and rednecks we aren't too worried about it. LOL


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Ben looks so cute in his bumbo! Glad he likes it!!

This is my new favourite face of Lili's!!
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/bdf2abe6.png


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my goodness that is such a cute sad face!!


----------



## SBB

Jess I fricking love it!!! Sammuel does it occasionally and I piss myself when he does! It's so cute!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

BTW has anyone babys eye colour changed yet? Sammuels are still blue :shrug: 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know it's so hard not to laugh at her when she's obviously having a tragedy!! :rofl: the face starts about 30 seconds before any tears!! :haha:

Caz, my vote is chocolate brown! X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili's are changing... They're a wierd colour right now... Blue on the edge, browner in the middle... From a distance they look silvery green!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

That's gorgeous Jess!! What a face! :rofl:

Suz- Ben's are still blue but keep changing shade of blue- they seem to be going from a deep bright blue to a paler light blue like Ste's :shrug:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Lou is that a teething necklace Ben has on?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes- it's a baltic amber teething necklace x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I'm looking at all those links you posted and I don't understand any of it!! :rofl: They all look the same!!! Tell me exactly what to order.....I trust you...


----------



## TySonNMe

Ooo, happy 4 months Benjamin! Nearly forgot!


----------



## babyloulou

Awww thanks Marg!! He's exactly 4 months today - can't believe it's going so fast!!


----------



## lisaf

Aw Lili's face is adorable!! I love it when Daniel sticks his lower lip out!

Suz- love those pics of Ben, especially with your doggie! :)

Thanks for the input on baths girls.. I was thinking of sticking to plain water most days. He actually did really well last night. He wasn't exactly ready to sleep but he didn't freak out when I laid him down. He also went right back to sleep for me :happydance: 
DH is losing sleep still though because Daniel lies there and grunts a lot :haha:
Finally got Daniel's thrush medicine... I'm totally pissed... the pharmacy misspelled his name, I could have started him on it on Friday! Now I have to take another pill because we didn't start our medicines at the same time.

I'm back on the boob with him, its only slightly painful now which is great.
We're becoming a bit dependent on our pacifiers but if it gets him to sleep, I don't care, lol!


Oh, and I think we ranked so high not because we're particularly chatty, but because we actually stuck together and keep posting for so long :)
The girls in my birth-month thread talk so much I can't even try and keep up..


----------



## babyloulou

We've definitely all stuck together Lisa! :thumbup: I don't know how I would be getting through this without you lot to keep me sane! :flower:

So glad the feedings getting better for you :happydance:

P.S: I take it you meant me and not Suz when talking about Ben! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol damnit! Yes, I meant you lou... too many 3-letter names on here!
And apparently 3-hour stretches of sleep are not enough to revive me :haha: Not sure how you girls with fussier LOs are able to type coherently at all!


----------



## babyloulou

I think it just becomes autopilot mode Lisa :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lou how many nappie do you want to try? 

S is screaming so will reply properly when I'm in bed... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

2 or 3 to start maybe?? :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

Hey ladies! Back from the daily walk w the dog and j of course. Lou Ben is so cute in his Bumbo!

Jess I like Lilli's ears. They are adorable. I too think it's hilarious with the lower lip thing!

Lisa I am really impressed with your boob work! Perseverance pays! I Gotta say I am really proud of u so far you sound grounded and on top if things and I was a little nervous that the whole chaos at the beginning when we are learning and recovering would get to u ( prob cuz u told us you were expecting pnd). I was so overwhelmed and tired at first! 

You too sandi! Very impressed with yr bfing and juggling it all. Although u are a mom already it's been awhile and bfing is new so kudos to you!


----------



## lisaf

Aw thanks Casey :hugs: I came pretty close to giving it up. Having the pump rental already paid for 2 weeks kind of guaranteed I'd stick with it that long, lol.. thats one plus to paying for the rental fee! :)
You guys have all been super supportive too which is a huge help!

I'm feeling so much better than I did during that 2nd week after he was born. I don't think I have PND which is a relief, though not having my medication means I'm tired and lazy which is kind of depressing in itself, lol!


----------



## SBB

I totally agree, well done Lisa!! Great job getting him back on the boob... :hugs: 

Sammuel is now over his screaming fit, has done a poo and is now squealing away thinking it's play time :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lisa what are your meds for? I forgot!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ok lou, you need to order one of these, just choose a colour
https://www.funkymonkeypants.com/bumgeniusorganic.html

Then the Flips: order one organic, choose colour and select organic, add that to basket then go back and do the same but stay dry. Then at the bottom of the page add an extra stay dry insert, and an extra organic. https://www.funkymonkeypants.com/bumgenius-flip.html

That lot will give you enough for 5 nappy changes. If it's too expensive, then just take off one of the flips and inserts, so order a stay dry flip and an organic insert... So you get to try both. 

If you feel like spending more money and want to try a 3rd nappy, or fancy something with a pattern, the rumparooz is SO good for poo containment! https://www.funkymonkeypants.com/rumparooz.html
It is a pocket nappy so you take the inserts out for washing / drying. It's not that slim, but I think a big bum on a baby is cute!! 

Does that make sense??? 
X x x


----------



## kcw81

I believe the whole first month was hard for me with no sleep and shock over how life had totally changed and things were sort of out of my control and new and sooooooo tired. did I say that already? haha seriously I had to go to the one month appt by myself and I could have got pulled over for drunken driving I was a total zombie and extremely stressed. thank god jimmy sleeps because I guess I am just not made to handle that stuff. 

Jimmys eyes are still blue but maybe gotten lighter or more greyish, not sure. I should have taken a photo of his eyeballs close up with good lighting at the beginning to compare - but he was asleep for 2 weeks with jaundice!

DH just said we are going to get to go to hawaii again this october to watch our friend do the kona iron man race!!! woo hoo its all I can think about now, hawaii sounds divine! I believe we will leave jimmy with MIL too ! she will love it, staying at our house acting like she owns the place and has her own child again and I will be so far away sleeping and sunning at the beach I probably won't be too bothered! yay! 

Suz what are you doing for your hen do then?


----------



## babyloulou

Yep!! Thanks- gonna order now while feeding!


----------



## lisaf

Suz - my meds are to keep me awake.. without them I basically act like I've taken some kind of medication that makes you drowsy
So.... pile that on top of being sleep deprived and I'm just so tired all the time, even when I get 8+ hours of sleep and really shouldn't be sleep-deprived that I have no energy to do anything and would sleep all day if I could.

My meds are approved for BFing and its not like I'll die without them so I'm not on anything right now. I am going to have to give Ritalin a try soon though :( Not excited about that since my other meds were non-addictive and I had no side effects on it.

Casey- so jealous you get to go to Hawaii!!! :) Thats exciting! I know I have a relatively good sleeper, I would not be able to vouch for my sanity if I didn't. Honestly, on the really bad days where I haven't gotten enough sleep I'm so bitter and angry at the world that its scary.


----------



## lisaf

and I have to confess I'm watching movies on Lifetime right now... I'm really glad the one I'm watching now ends at 5pm so I can change the channel before DH gets home and makes fun of me :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Haha! Lifetime. Did u watch William n Kate? Dumb!
I am the same as u Lisa, a horrible person to be round w no sleep.


----------



## babyloulou

Well I've ordered them Suz but it didn't give me anywhere to pay for them! :shrug: I've had an email saying thanks for your order and confirming it with the owner's bank account details on so I assume I am supposed to transfer the money to them although it doesn't say that- it just randomly has the bank details at the top of the email! :shrug:

I'll try paying tomorrow as I can only do online banking from my laptop now my phone x


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies thanks for your posts- was busy training the new rep all day....agghh, I hate training. oh well, soon enough I will be off 

I only had that one really painful "contraction" and just another tightening after dinner, so probably BH. I am hoping she stays in for at least 2 more weeks, even 3 would be good 

interesting comments on the eye colour, I know that they can change up to 6 months but when do they typically start to change? at 2 or 3 months?

Lisa, you are a trooper hon, you are doing well, hang in there :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

Hey cat glad it's prob nothing. Get packing!


----------



## Britt11

kcw81 said:


> Hey cat glad it's prob nothing. Get packing!

ha ha, I am and doing baby laundry!! :baby:

so I had 3 Onesies from my baby shower but my friend went to Peru and she bought them there. Everyone was kind of looking at them at the shower like they were really tiny and I thought so too but thought nah....maybe new borns will fit it. Anyway, I compared to it a 7lb onsie with feet and this was WAY shorter. So I measured it and its 13 inches :rofl: that cant fit a newborn, their head wouldnt be 7 inches is it? is has to be a mistake or there are really tiny babies in Peru.

how was your day Casey? exciting on the Hawaii trip, sounds fabuluos! where in Hawaii are you going? we are going in March with baby before mat leave and to Maui but we will be bringing baby


----------



## lisaf

yeah, i didn't chime in before but my contractions felt a bit like period pains, but mostly I just felt vaguely 'yucky' in waves... they weren't what I thought contractions would be! :)
Make sure to get plenty of rest though, it can be a sign to slow down!

Lol, Casey, no.. I knew William n Kate would not be any good... not that any of the movies on that channel are 'good' :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol Cat.. maybe you should find the place your friend bought the onesies... Jess will need them for her Bonsai line of clothing! :haha:
You never know, they may fit just fine! One of mine was super tiny and its the one we brought him home in... it fit ok, was really tight on him since he was so big and his hands almost didn't fit through the cuffs because his hands are huge. But I had a big baby and he still squeezed in at least once :haha:


----------



## Britt11

lisaf said:


> lol Cat.. maybe you should find the place your friend bought the onesies... Jess will need them for her Bonsai line of clothing! :haha:
> You never know, they may fit just fine! One of mine was super tiny and its the one we brought him home in... it fit ok, was really tight on him since he was so big and his hands almost didn't fit through the cuffs because his hands are huge. But I had a big baby and he still squeezed in at least once :haha:

hilarious :rofl:
yeah, I do think I need to slow down....good advice
how are you doing? are you getting sleep hon? I must say Daniel is so flippin cute, he seemed to have passed that awkward newborn look and just look like baby right away :hugs:
wonder how Chell is doing and Verna? I think she might be in Florida right now

so yeah I am periodish crampy right now....doesnt feel great, hopefully a good night sleep will help, I really need to be at work for at least 1 more week....would not be good if I went in now


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So we took Gunner on his first swimming adventure to the river today this is what he thought about it...


----------



## lisaf

lol, cute Sandi!

Cat - I'm quite lucky with the sleep but its still hard.. I'm a BIG sleeper so its hard to lose so much... when he starts fussing in the middle of the night i just want to bury my head under the covers and pretend its not happening but then my breasts start leaking and i have to get up anyway :haha: it is interesting to see what my cats do in the middle of the night though :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lou that sounds weird! Don't do a bank transfer!!! That's not how you pay for stuff online they shouldn't ask you to do that. It should be paypal? Or card... If you pay direct you have no backup if something goes wrong! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Hi girls. Im sorry i havent been on in a while. 
We have had some bad trouble off our next door neighbours. :( I complained to the council about all the noise and trouble we were having and they sent her a letter. When she got that she came round kicking off, banging on my front door when was bath Shae. I really kicked off and went for her but Phil stopped me and locked me in the house :blush:
So we have spoke to the estate agaents and for a small fee they are letting us break our tennancy contract. Just need to wait for someone else to take the house over. If we dont find some where to live once that happens we are moving back in with Phils mum until the right house in the right area comes available. We have a few viwings booked for the weekend so fingers crossed we find the right one. 

Sooooo..... how are we all. 

What has everyone bought OHs for father days. 
Phil has had a silver chain and crucifix, a huge dads mug, a teddy bear, chocolates and a lucky sixpence with a lovely verse. Oh, and £20 to buy fishing stuff that he has been raving about but thats the only thing he knows about as he had to buy it, i havent got a clue about fishing. lol. 

xx


----------



## SBB

Whoa Laura!! Glad you can move or you'd end up punching her! You're scary :haha: I don't blame you though it's awful when you have shitty neighbours, I used to get SO pissed off with our old neighbour I'm so glad we moved! 

I can't believe how much you've got phil! I havent got Danny anything!! When is fathers day?! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls just took the son school now just waiting to go the gym hope my opks are even darker today so i can start the :sex: marathon ha 4 days in a row wooppp aw sandi look him awww hes cute x x x


----------



## laura6914

Punch her Suz, i was close to killing her. She was questioning my parenting skills saying i shouldnt bring my son up being quiet. Erm.... im not a noisey bitch and we arent a noisey family. Phil went mental. Told her to shut her mouth questioning my parentng skills when she allows her teenage son to smoke canabis in the back garden. Oh im mad thinking about it. 

Fathers day i a week Sunday hun on the 19th. I have bought him loads from Shae and bump. We find out if its blue or pink a week Thursday. So excited. 

Love the avatar pic cas. Hope today is OV day for you. :Thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Laura- your neighbour sounds like a nightmare!! I bet she wasn't expecting you to stand up to her though!! :haha: You be careful with that bump :hugs:

Suz- I know I thought it was weird. Paypal was an option but i clicked to pay by card and then that happened :shrug: I am going to email and ask to cancel that order so I can go through again and pay by Paypal x

Lisa- you are doing really well- keep it up :thumbup: I'll keep everything crossed for you that Daniel keeps the sleeping up! :thumbup:

Cat- my contractions felt like my insides were being twisted- even right from the first ones. I hope kitten hangs on for you, but if she doesn't then shove work! It won't seem important to you at all once bubs is here :hugs:

I haven't bought Ste anything yet. I keep looking but can't find anything good!! I can't believe how much you've bought Phil Laura!! :shock: 

(Suz Fathers Day is Sunday 19th June)


----------



## babyloulou

You did well not to punch the bitch then!! :growlmad: I hope you find a new house :hugs:

It's so exciting - another baby on here!! Can't wait to find out your flavour- I'm guessing pink!! X


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: Laura I need your due date and everything so I can add baby number 2 to the front page :flower:


----------



## laura6914

I hope your right with the pink guess lou. Phil has his heart set on a girl. 

She was lucky not to get a punch. My adrenaline was that bad i was shaking. She is in her mid 40's, you would think she had a bit more common sence and maturity but nope, nothing. :growl:

As for my stats. 
Due date: 3/11/11
guess:pink
Totally unexpected natural BFP

Is there anything else you need chick?

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Nope that's fine- I'll add it now xx

Suz- Funkymonkeypants sent me another email requesting Paypal payment so I've sorted it now x


----------



## laura6914

Just realised if i go 8 days over like i did with Shae baby will be born 11.11.11 How cool is that :)


----------



## SBB

Glad you sorted it Lou. 

Laure I can't believe she was saying that - what a skank!!! 

Sorry to go against the trend but I think boy no. 2 is in there! Can't wait to find out though :) 

Lisa yep I hope he carries on sleeping well for you. No sleep = moody mummy! In my house anyway :haha: 

Cat I agree with Lou, once Kitten is here, whether you did that extra week or not will seem soooo unimportant! But, I know how important it is now so I hope she stays put. I was the same as Lou, my contractions were agony and unmistakable from the word go!! 

I swear something was weird with my contractions though, they hurt the most down the front of my legs and no-one else seemed to have that, so I think next time if baby is in a better position it will be different. 

x x x


----------



## SBB

laura6914 said:


> Just realised if i go 8 days over like i did with Shae baby will be born 11.11.11 How cool is that :)

That would be such an awesome birthday! If you could go at 11.11 am or pm as well, even better!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Laura- I've added baby number 2 but I've just noticed we've got a gap in "issue" for you. What were you put on Clomid for? Was it unexplained infertility?


----------



## SBB

Oh and fathers day, danny will just get a card! It's all I got... We don't really do the whole valentines, mothers day fathers day thing. I think we will when S is a bit older though and he can make a card and stuff... 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

I know Suz, she is an alcoholic to so i gues her kids didnt have a choice but to be bought up around noise. :shrug:

My contractions started off as really intense period pain that came and went in waves. They really werent that bad until they got so close together. 

Oh and i hope your wrong on the blue suz. lol but i would love another boy just the same as i would a girl.


----------



## babyloulou

I really want to buy Ste something really good but can't find a thing :cry:


----------



## laura6914

I have PCOS lou. :(


----------



## babyloulou

Join the club!! :-( Added now xx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh by the way Laura- did you see my post yesterday about this thread now being the sixth biggest thread on the whole site? :happydance: We have 2,000 more posts than the original Clomid Club too! And it all started with an idea while me and you were PMing :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Woah!!! Chatty or what?!!

Lisa, you're doing a great job hon. :hugs:

Cat, take it easy otherwise kitten will definitely be here sooner than you want! :) :hugs:

Sandi, I love that photo of Gunner, so sweet!! :)

Laura, can't get over your neighbour!! So glad you can move!! :hugs:

Well, I had Lili weighed this morning and she is 9lbs 12oz!! :rofl: Micro baby :) even the HV was saying, "she's so small"... :haha:


----------



## SBB

I hope I'm wrong too Laura I know you'd like a girl really.... :hugs: 

I can't believe we're the 6th biggest - we should get a prize or something!! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh and for fathers day I'm going to do a photo book of some of the 700 photos we have of Lili for Joe. Plus I'm hoping to cut together some of the videos to the Marilyn song "my heart belongs to daddy" :)


----------



## SBB

Lol I really thought she'd be 10lbs Jess!!! 

Is Joe getting a fathers day present? After his lame performance on mothers day?! Or has he been forgiven with the ipad enough to get a present?! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Lol you wrote at the same time - he really has been forgiven!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Jess! Micro baby! She didn't quite make the 10lb mark that you guessed she would- bless her!!! Ben weighed 9lb 12oz at 7 days old the day he came out of Neonatal :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl::rofl: she'll be 1 before she gets anywhere close to Sammuel and Ben's weight now!! :rofl:

He has been forgiven, but also I want to show him how it's done so he knows fir next year! :) :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Good plan Jess :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

yeh good idea! i might do the same :lol: 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

WOW lou, i cant believe it. We are a chatty bunch arent we. :haha:

Oh jess lilli is ssooooo tiny.


----------



## kcw81

Sheesh Laura you are one tough momma! I shy away from conflict like that but I
Am glad you told on
Them- what a bunch of assholes! Hope moving isn't a big deal.

Suz me and u are alike in a lot of ways but alot of ways not- for one the whole mothers day valentines, fathers we aren't doing a thing. I mean ok, cards . I got him a card from me and one from Jimmy. Maybe on that day I will let him do nothing but that wouldn't
Be fair since I didn't get the day off! Tbh we both can't be bothered to really go all out for these holidays. Maybe when Jimmy is older... In other ways tho, like yr laid-backness and my uptight routines we differ for sure! 

Jess did u see my post bout Lilli's ears? I mentioned how cute they are. I mean they really stand out as being noticeably adorable! 
Oh well she will be 10 lbs soon enuff .

Did u guys see that I get up go to Hawaii again this October?? Omg I am so excited. We will go to kona for a weekend to watch our friend in the iron man and then
To maui, which is gonna be cool cuz it's soooo beautiful there and dh never been. 7 whole days of fun. I am pretty sure we will leave Jimmy with the inlaws at our house. They will love the time they get with him and can watch our dog. Anyone have thoughts on this? Leaving the baby for a week at 9 months old? Could it be a mistake? Injust think it will be so nice for dh and I to get a time together. Jimmy won't remember if he hates the time with the inlaws once he is older...


----------



## babyloulou

So jealous about Hawaii Casey!! I would love to go there!! I think Jimmy will be fine being left as long as you feel ok with it :flower:

P.S: I think you've got a thing about babies ears!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Laura, I can't believe your neighbor. I would have decked her right on the spot if she even formed her lips to say anything about me or my son! I think pink BTW!

Good job Lisa!! I'm glad everything is going well!

Someone else is 5 months today...Jimmy and Pearl I think? Where is Ellen anyway?


----------



## SBB

Yeh happy 5 months Pearl and Jimmy! 

Casey that's brilliant about Hawaii :happydance: I'm sure he will be totally fine and it will be amazing to have a week off, I bet you'll miss him loads though and be glad to get back to him :) 

I am going to go to the hen do on the Saturday morning. It was hard looking after Sammuel all by myself with no break and will be harder for Danny since he has to do the bottles too. Plus, if I go on the Friday it will be evening time and we wouldn't get there til about 10 by which time I'd pretty much be ready for bed!! 

I will get there about 1030 Saturday morning so won't miss much! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Have you tested him with bottles again Suz?

I should be arriving at the Take That ground about now :-(


----------



## kcw81

I do like their ears don't I? They just stick out to me. 

Suz good call on going just Saturday- it will be easier for Danny. He will do fine tho I think it will be good for him actually! Really gonna appreciate u now!

Yah I might worry about j but overall should be sooo nice! I don't see how we could take him. Too much of a hassle . I don't know how people travel with a small one and make it through unscathed! When he is older it will be fun to take him to places but not now. You have to pack alll your baby gear and bottles and sterilizers and all that? And the plane ride is Like 6 hrs and we wouldn't really be able to follow or friend thru the race all over the island at the watch points with Jimmy so...


----------



## kcw81

Omg Jimmy has been chewing his hands and arm frantically for a few days now- like he looks like he is crazy when he is chewing- is that teething?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey I am deliberately ignoring your news about Hawaii! So jealous!!! :rofl:

Lili's ears are cute aren't they?! Little pixie yoda ears! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, Hawaii sounds wonderful!! I bought a cruise a while back and I need to make reservations...wanted to wait until Jax was older. But we flew to SC from Florida and it wasn't too bad. The security checks were pretty smooth...I declared my BM bottle and hot water canteen and they vapor tested it and that was that. We flew through smaller airports though...this summer we're planning to fly to NYC to spend time with OH's family so that ought to be interesting.


----------



## SBB

Yeh he could be teething casey, or just chewing. S chews his a lot. 

Ok I need to rant: 

Rant 1: 
The inlaws just came round, to look after S while I work, I was under the impression that they were just going to look after him here. But no, they're taking him off :( they've taken him in the car to Matalan or somewhere, I said he will need feeding soon but it was like I didn't have much choice. 
His dad said 'stop being such a wimp' to which I said 'I can be a wimp if I want, no-one has taken my baby off in a car before so I'll be however I want to be about it'. 
MIL also said he's at that 'horrible' wriggly stage. Why is everything a negative with her?? :gorwlmad: and :cry: 

2nd rant: 
F**king hen do, is costing me £150. I sent £100 over and now I don't think it went, so I thought I had more money in my account but now I have to spend it :( 
Also, my friend whos wedding it is has not invited one of our group of friends. It;s really pissed me off, we're a group and always do things as a group. They had a minor fall out 7 YEARS ago, but I just think she's being petty and nasty. She didn't tell any of us either so we've all put our foot in it at some point, and obviously the uninvited friend is really upset. Now I just don't want to pay so much money! Also at the wedding she expects me to leave Sammuel with some random 'babysitter' who I've never met!! 

Arrggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and no lou we haven't tried a bottle again yet. Might do that tonight. 

I got these yesterday :) 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/aio_skully_skull__72142_zoom-1.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/aio_dalmations__17896_zoom-1.jpg

x x x


----------



## kcw81

whatre those? nappies? so cute! you are so fashionable!

that is petty suz about excluding someone. get over it its been 7 yrs, grow up! that puts you all in an awkward position too. aargh on your inlaws for calling u a wimp! what a butthole! and your mil needs to be more positive about things whats her prob?

Marg wasnt it a pain, in the hotel room with the baby carting him around town in a stroller, pumping, bottle feeding, diaper bags, changing spit up clothes, etc? fussiness in public places?

Yoda ears! cute Jess!

Lou did you buy reusable nappies? tell us how it goes!


----------



## kcw81

Lou sorry you are missing that show!


----------



## caz & bob

well girls got a nice opk but can't post it my cam is rubbish all the pics look to blared :sex: marathon wopppp lou i love take that my cousin went saturday to watch them she love Robbie x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh no Lou I forgot it was today - would you like me to ring you and sing Take That!? 

Cheers Casey, they are buttholes!!!

And yes they are nappies :) 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

Lou, gutted your missing the concert. 

Suz, i would have took S off them and told them to get out and go home. It PISSES me right off when people just think they can do what they want with our children and not listen to what we are saying. Especially as he was due a feed. I would have said to FIL: well if you insist on taking my son then would you like to take my breasts to as i said he is due a feed. :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Haha remind me not to mess with u laura!! Seriously tho even though I complain to no end bout our weird inlaws at least they follow our instructions. They like instruction and following rules .


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo...Suz, people are clueless sometimes! I'm sure in their twisted logic they were doing you a favour! Just ignore them.

We went to baby sensory today. It was great! Lili really enjoyed all the lights :)


----------



## laura6914

:rofl: im not that bad casey honeslty. I think my hormoans are playing me up a little :haha:
I have just read a MIL rant in the 2nd tri and it got me thinking how much i really hate mine and the thought of possily having to move back in with her makes me want to cry.


----------



## SBB

God Laura I hope you find somewhere - that would be awful! 

The thing is I asked them to come and look after him so I could do some work. Hes back now and it's fine. I just wish they'd ask if it's alright. Wont bother asking in future if they're going to be buttholes about it!! 

Baby sensory sounds great! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

What's baby sensory Jess? A class? U do some interesting things with yr LO. 

Laura yr stupid neighbors should be the ones moving!


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, sorry about your in-laws. I'd have told them off too...you have a right to feel that way..he's your baby and you only want what's best for him. I tend to avoid OH's mom watching Jax if I can...if my mother could come then I'd much prefer it. She is absolutely fantastic with Jackson and he adores her. I hate petty arguments! Sorry your friend is being an a$$!


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, we stayed with my aunt so not a big deal. I had my own room where I could close the door and pump. that was the good part because she was able to borrow a pack and play, car seat, jumperoo, booster...pretty much all the big things so I didn't have to drag them through the airport. I went out and bought a lightweight stroller to take through the airport and actually I use that as my main stroller now because I love it. It's about 12 pounds...lighter than Jackson LoL!!


----------



## kcw81

Oh that's a good setup Marg. How handy a jumperoo too!! Yah they will. Have nothing of the sort on the islands, also since we have Jimmy in his crib in his nursery since day one I imagine the lot of us not getting good sleep being in the same room with a hotel crib.. that's one downfall to hummus great routine- we can't travel ! Well we could but it would be a struggle .


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, I thought it would be a major pain too, but it wasn't as bad as I had built it up to be in my head. My mom was there too which helped. She ran off at the security checkpoint and left me with the baby trying to fold up the stroller and I was heated, but we made it through. LoL.

Oh and Lou don't read this

Spoiler
Jackson is sleeping through again. 9p-4:30a and then he was up playing until about 5:15a and slept until 7a. We are very hopeful that he will start sleeping all the way through very soon :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

The local children's centre do some really cool things. Baby sensory is basically a darkened room with lots of light thingys... Fibre optic strings, bubble cylinders, projectors, toys that light up, but don't make a noise. They have a big mat with a lovely soft blanket on it for the babies to lie down on and lots of toys that feel different. Very chilled and lovely. Lili was transfixed!! :)


----------



## TySonNMe

I'm so jealous of you stay at home mommies (or at least for the first several months)! I looked into mommy and me classes or any class I could do with Jaxie and all of them are during the week and in the morning! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: It really sucks!


----------



## lisaf

laura - I HATE having bad neighbors! It really pushes all my buttons. Hope you don't have to stay with the MIL long!

Suz - I'd freaking LOSE it if someone took my child somewhere without asking first or at least having general permission to transport my child! 

I hate people who hold grudges over stupid stuff.. 7 years is more than enough to let things go!

Thanks for all the encouragement girls! I haven't had Daniel on the boob for several feeds.. we had so much milk in the fridge that I needed him to finish it before it goes bad so we can try exclusively boob-feeding him :)


Casey - forgot to tell you that they DO have 8 ounce Medela bottles, but you are probably right about them getting too heavy for pumping.

MIL and SIL just stopped by... apparently nobody has talked to SIL about our childcare plans... MIL, DH and I have all agreed that we don't want her alone with our child (she's got serious pain issues and is on lots of pain killers) but when SIL was just here she was talking about how she and her mom should take shifts with the baby when I go back to work. I REALLY want someone to talk to her before she gets her hopes up or her heart set on this.

MIL slobbered all over Daniel again.. I wiped him down as soon as she left :haha: I dropped a hint about the baby acne possibly being caused by being touched too much, lol! Not sure she heard me!


----------



## lisaf

oh.. and I don't know what is up with my PP bleeding... it suddenly seems like period-blood ... its exactly 4 weeks since I gave birth.. surely mother nature isn't cruel enough to give me a perfect 28 day cycle from delivery and have me bleed the whole 28 days?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls

Lisa you MIL sounds like mine.......I had to drop a hint to her the other month about people who drown themselves in perfume near babies..............She didnt get it as did it again the other day. Ive told Paul he's gotta tell her. Pearl hates her when she does it and cries and cries!

Laura, GOD I HATE NEIGHBOURS!!!!!!!!!!! Yours and mine sound v v the same. D*cks!

Cant remember v much more Im sorry.............Oh little Lillis still little, but she is super super cute when pouting on that piccie Jess!

Sorry youve missed TT Lou. Im sure they'll tour again in a few years x

AFM, knackered! Totally! I might have sleeping baby at night but FFS is she running me ragged during the day. SHE IS EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rolling every which way possible, and also refusing to stay occupied from more than 5mins alone hahahaha


----------



## lisaf

hmm, if only Daniel would cry when MIL kissed him, then I could say he's feeling smothered or something, lol... I'll have to train him to do that somehow :haha:
I don't think it bothers DH when his mom does this.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi :hi:

Trying to remember what I've read....

Casey- I think it was you that asked me about the cloth nappies- yes I ordered some last night (well early hours of this morning) and I've had an email saying they've been dispatched already and should be with me tomorrow or Thursday :happydance: I'll let you know how I get on- once i've made Suz explain to me a million times how to use them!! :rofl:

Jess- baby sensory sounds brill. I might look to see if there's one near here. I'm a great lover/believer in sensory rooms. I had one joined onto my classroom at school to do Positive Support sessions with the SEN kids x

Suz- sorry your IL's and friends are being pains! I can't believe what your FIL said to you!! :shock: Is he always like that? 

Marg- I do feel so sorry for you USers and your rubbish maternity leaves! :-( And here's us allowed to take a year off!!! It must be so hard for you all to have to go back so soon! :hugs:

Lisa- is your SIL a danger with her pain/drugs? I mean will she struggle to look after him safely? When do you have to go back to work? As for the bleeding it can last up to 6 weeks- mine kept changing from brown to red to just discharge and then back to red etc... 

I can't remember what else I read....????

My Dad turned up today randomly (my real Dad who I don't see all that often) I was sat in the living room with Benjarno asleep on me and next thing there he is knocking on the window! :lol: He NEVER phones before coming :dohh: He got the bus too- took him an hour- and then another 45 minutes to walk from the Bus Station to my house! What if I hadn't of been in!? :shrug: :dohh: He only stayed an hour and then set off on his long walk again! The muppet!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Ellen! Lovely to see you :hugs:

I'm with you on the rolling!! Since Ben learnt he could do it both ways the other day he is doing it constantly! I can't plonk him on his play mat and leave the room anymore!! He's also been very bored with everything the last couple of days and only accepting each thing (Jumperoo, playmat, Bumbo) for about 2 minutes at a time! :dohh: Oh and he's not sleeping either! :rofl:

My MIL wears Anais Anais which smells just like talcum powder! Ben smells of it for a whole day after she's been round and cuddled him!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Its a mare isnt it?? I keep venturing to the kitchen then hear a CLONK and a cry cos she has rolled off the mat onto the floor! Bloody cant leave her there anymore or Ill end up with a concussed baby!

Has anyone signed up for a Derby meet btw? Just noticed your message....x


----------



## lisaf

Lou - yes, we consider her a danger to him... she can barely take care of herself (just last week she couldn't even make the drive into town because of pain... what if my child needed to go to the hospital and she 'couldn't drive him' you know? I mean she'd call an ambulence but still..) Thing is, she doesn't realize and won't admit that its a problem. 
Truthfully she's not even physically up to watching him even if the pain pills weren't a concern but she doesn't realize it.

My bleeding has been finally tapering and hasn't been a bright red for a long time.... maybe I'm just paranoid because its 28 days later now :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Just keep telling tales about what a nightmare baby Daniel is (lies of course!!) and then she might not mention it again! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

ah, unfortunately she desperately loves kids but never was able to have any so she wouldn't care if he was the most difficult baby ever... (she supposedly had some fertility issues but I'm not sure how they'd know that since she dated a guy who was sterile from age 19-34 and hasn't had a serious boyfriend until the past year - age 39 - and this guy has grown kids and doesn't want any).


----------



## SBB

Lisa she sounds like she can't look after him without you worrying and that's no good! I totally agree in an emergency she'd be no good. Actually emergencies arent really the issue as she'd call an Ambo as you say, but if he needed to get somewhere fairly urgently she wouldnt be able to do it... Not good! I guess someone should talk to her and it should probably be your mil! 

Ellen sorry you're getting the run around from Pearl :haha: sammuel is kind of the same but he usually only rolls once or twice so it's not too bad! 

Lou my fil is usually like that yes. He's only joking but they just don't realise that it might be upsetting or whatever for me. I can just imagine their convo after leaving would have been 'she needs to let go, she can't be attached to him 24/7, it's no good for the baby' or similar :growlmad: 
It just bothered me cos no-one has had him in a car yet except us... And they just should have checked I was ok with it. 

Thats weird about your dad showing up!! How random!

Can I have your address? Yet again! Just cutting you some fleece liners. 

Let me know when your nappies arrive and I'll let you know what to do!! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

ladies. please help.

connor is very constipated. miserable. almost 2 days w/o pooping. he's been screaming and shaking. what can i give him to help? i tried stimulation with a Qtip but has not worked. hes so angry... :(


----------



## SBB

I gave sammuel some boiled cooled water with brown sugar in and some freshly squeezed orange juice... 
Eta: that was when he didn't poo for 9 days!!

Hope he feels better :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Brown sugar in cooled boiled water helped Lili, also a firm clockwise massage on his belly... Put the heel of your pal, below his belly button and move it around clockwise. Also you can try one part prune juice to 3 parts water. :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

He's probably angry about that q-tip up his bum! :rofl: Sorry only joking- you could try bicycle legs. Make sure you do them right up to his chest and nice and slow. Another thing that can work is a bit of vibration- either in a vibrating chair or if not a ride in the car? Hope he goes soon :hugs: 

Suz- I'll PM you my address now xx


----------



## SBB

Yes massage might help, my massage lady taught us to start on HIS right, just above the hip bone, work straight up in little circular movements, then across under the belly button and down again on his left. 5 little circles with your finger or thumb then move along... 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

thanks. I've done the vibrating chair etc...I've done the massages. I've done the bicycle legs....he'll go to sleep then wake up SCREAMING. he passes gas then turns almost blue trying to push...ugh. I'll try the brown sugar next.

Is it the reflux med that causes constipation?

Anyway, other than that and getting over the flu, we are ok. Got my birth announcements...now gotta fill out 200 of them...grrrr....like I have time for that!!! Connor is losing his hair and it's coming in blonde. haha. it's all gone on the top. he looks like Bozo the Clown!


----------



## Peach Blossom

If he's on Gaviscon then yes, it really bungs them up! X


----------



## babyloulou

Ben had a horrible time with Gaviscon too. He didn't poo for a week! I ended up giving up on the Gaviscon!!


----------



## Onelildream

Jess-did u get that genetic testing done for lil? I was thinking of it the other day.

Sorry I haven't caught up. I've been so sick and had soooo much going on...friends moved to my town; now I have to fill the lofty shoes they expect from me! ugh....and 100 other things, along with 3 kiddos and a house to take care of!


----------



## Onelildream

so can I switch him to something else??? Prevacid or something?


----------



## babyloulou

Can't you tell your friends you're not up to it at the moment Chell? X


----------



## lisaf

Aw Chell.. sorry about the constipation! The girls here have given every tip I've heard.

So it turns out my insurance will reimburse me for a breastpump if I buy from a network provider.. (up to $5k a year in 'durable medical equipment' .. I'll have to call and see if there is a limit per TYPE of equipment because if there isn't.. I'd be tempted to buy the hospital-grade pump I currently have.. not very portable but I'd get a hand pump for my portable needs). Thing is.. they gave me a list of in-network providers of 'durable medical equipment' and NONE of them sound like they carry breastpumps.. but I'm supposed to call them all and ask? I doubt HOVEROUND carries them :haha: They said if nobody carries them, that I can get an exception made for the provider of my choice. UGH.. do I nap or try to deal with this all day? My breastpump rental is up on the 10th... I'll have to rent another 2 weeks or return it at that point.


----------



## SBB

Nap, and send MIL/SIL/DH the list and get them to do it!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Nap, and send MIL/SIL/DH the list and get them to do it!!!
> 
> X x x

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

Ugh, do you UKer have a stateside address? I can send you a Birth Announcement. :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Lol, love the idea of passing the task on to my inlaws! However, I wanted it done today and they'd take forever to do it. I couldn't have napped anyway as Daniel has been up every 30 minutes with a soiled diaper/screaming.

Aw crap... I waste all that time I could have been napping only to find out the first 2 reps I talked to at my insurance didn't know what they were talking about.
Not only that, but the rep who DID know what she was talking about also commented that they shouldn't have given me that list of providers because nobody carries them :grr:
Anyway, I can only get reimbursed for a pump if I have a doctor say its medically necessary and even then its only a $150 reimbursement. It will be a lot of work to get my doctor to say its medically necessary I think.. probably not worth it in the end ($150 is nothing to sneeze at, but its a lot of work).

Grr... oh well, guess I'll renew my rental for another 2 weeks and try to get the medication situation sorted... if that doesn't work then I'm screwed anyway and shouldn't buy a pump :(


----------



## kcw81

Hey chell real quick I had a suggestion - eat like a bug serving of carrots and spinach and see if that helps. When I eat a ton of carrots Jimmy craps orange and really forceful so Ot makes me think its laxative effect. Also this is horrible but in a pinch you could take like half a square of chocolate exlax or drink a strong coffee and might help him shoot out his stopped up pop. Also please don't put so much pressure on yrself! Tell yr friends you r busy at a bunch of mommy and me classes but instead stay home and just spend time with Connor and the kiddod and don't answe the door! 

Lisa awesome about maybe insurance helping. 

Chell have u gone on a trip and left your baby with inlaws when they were around 8-9omths and how wAs it? I know you had a cruise when
They were really tiny bit after that?


----------



## Onelildream

Kc thanks! I'll try that! I did leave my dd when she was 4 months old... For a full week and a half I think. It was really jar to do but really worth it. She was just fine, as will be the case for Jimmy, but u will miss him! He won't forget you. Pumping will be the hardest bc u will want to quit with no baby to save your milk for. Pump and dump seemed so lame to me so I did it less and my supply really took a hit. When I got home she didn't want to bf bc she was so used to a fast flow and my milk was too slow. I too am leaving the kids this fall. October we are going on a Mexican cruise without kids. So I will be leaving Connor early too! I promise that a vacation is worth it. The kids will be fine and happy when you return. :) ps I'll pm u about that other email later. :) I hate typing on this sometimes!!! Oh and I'll try carrots right now! Thanks


----------



## kcw81

Good luck with the poop production! I don't remember what I said in my pm so no rush! 

Lou are u feeling resentful about missing the show or just over it?


----------



## babyloulou

No I'm not that bothered Casey. I've been to every tour they've done since I was 13 with my best friend so it feels weird that she's gone without me!! It wouldn't be the same anyway as she's pregnant so it wouldn't be the big piss-up it usually is. I've never left Ben yet at all - not even for an hour- so I think I'll have to ease him into me going out before i go overnight x


----------



## kcw81

well you can have a tiny piss up with little Ben tonight and some wine. I am sure bens a perfect piss up pal! Ha :)


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! Give him another 17 years Casey!! :winkwink:

It's actually 1am here so we're in bed doing a night feed. I had a Chinese and a glass of wine with OH earlier to make up for not going :thumbup:

Got Ben's third injections tomorrow :-( I'm dreading it :cry:

.


----------



## kcw81

Good luck w the sleep and the jabs. Maybe this time it will make him tired as a side effect!


----------



## Rudeollie

Good luck with the jabs today Lou! Nice call on the chinese and wine instead of TT!

Chell, hows Connors poop situation working out today?? I definately recommend sticking him a chair of some sort. Pearl ALWAYS poos in an upright position!

Well done my work out for the day and its a lovely sunny one so think I might make the long walk into town and see if I can find something for the weekend...... Pauls at a stag do at York races............And Im meant to be at a friends friends 30th there too lol! Im not 100% Im going to go tho as the inlaws would be looking after Pearl. And they only arrive back from hols on friday night and usual come home ill in some way or another. If thats the case I wont be off. Couldnt cope with MIL breathing airplane germs on my baby! x


----------



## babyloulou

Lucky you on the weather Ellen! It's horrible here and I'm not that far from you! It's cold, miserable and just starting to rain!! 

How's Pearl today?


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no really Lou??? Thats pants!

Pearl WAS ok, but has decided to be a winge mare! hahaha Shes started waking at 7, having her brekkie then going back off to sleep straight away cos 7 obv isnt her ideal wake up time. Then when she wakes again she is super cute then BAM! ALL SHE DOES IS WHINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unless she is picked up. Which means I cant get a thing done!

We've got our FIRST house viewing on friday, its been on the market for a frikin year hahahaha So Im trying to spruce everything up but she is not helping!

Hows Benjarno? Any plans today?? x


----------



## babyloulou

No plans except his nasty injections!! I've not planned anything after because I don't know how he'll be! Plus we don't have the car- it's in the garage having a new clutch! 

Well Pearl is bang on for the clingy stage in the Wonder Weeks book. It's what Chell was on about last week- she said it's the worst phase all her kids have gone through. It's called Object Permanence I think. Supposed to hit between 19 and 24 weeks- it's when they learn that you are not attached to them and that they're own little being- makes them insecure and clingy- maybe it's that? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell, we haven't had the results back yet from Lili's tests... I'm assuming I would have heard if it were important... Hope so anyway! 

Have you tried reducing the amount of gaviscon? That helped Lili. Instead of a sachet per feed I'd split it between 2. It still helped with the reflux that way too. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck with the jabs Lou... :hugs: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww bless him. The last jabs were the worse for Pearls reaction at them going in (she remember the nurse ffs!) But after she was the best! REALLY REALLY good!

Sh&t a bust clutch? Not cheap......Isnt it always the way hey?

She is definately, 100%, at that phase! So long as see can see me in her eyeline she is cool.......Yesterday I stuck her in her chair in front of the tv to watch Waybuloo (my FAV show ever) and boy o boy did she scream! She was sobbing! Broke my heart but just had to have 5 mins peace!

Shes quite content now tho...........Ive put a blanket over her play mat so she is in a den and shes giggling away! x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's hating all his toys the last couple of days- although he's hating being held too :dohh: He's a right rat bag at the minute! He's still all blocked up and chesty though. We went to the docs on Monday and they said he's fine- chest is clear so he's just a bit blocked up!

What are you up to today Jess? X


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen we haven't seen any pictures of Pearl for ages.....


----------



## Rudeollie

I know Jess, Im in the process of sorting them all out. My stupid phone...........Its not cleared the picture memory from the last 3 times Ive downloaded them to the laptop so its finding a spare 4hrs to let it download them again(theres about 2000!) so I can post you some new shots!

I might leave it doing it tonight while we sleep lol!

Lou could I send one from my phone to you to post??? If u dont mind?? xx


----------



## babyloulou

Send me as many as you like love xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## babyloulou

She's gorgeous Ellen!!!

Here's the beautiful Pearl......




https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/BnB%20babies/8549f48b.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/BnB%20babies/a669c4f3.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/BnB%20babies/59f51685.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

God darn it!!! I knew that middle one was unclear! Doh! had 4 of those to pic from and chose that! Derrrr!

Took aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages for it to leave my phone! stupid technology!

Thansk for putting them up xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw she is so cute - love the last one!! 

Good luck at the jabs lou, hope Ben is ok :hugs: 

Jeez I can't remember anything else!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

God did anyone watch that Poor Kids documentry on BBC last night?? Just watching it now and it is heart breaking................These kids living in what can only be called squalor. Its so sad................ x


----------



## SBB

No I didnt, don't think I will either it sounds too sad :( x x x


----------



## babyloulou

No I didn't either. Is it on repeat now?


----------



## Rudeollie

I recorded it Lou but it'll be on Iplayer.

Honestly I mustve lived a v v sheltered life if this is the norm...............Poor little buggers didnt ask to be born into these lives. x


----------



## babyloulou

Unfortunately i've seen it all at school :-( The school I work at covers some very deprived areas. It's heartbreaking the amount of kids that come to school in old faded trousers borrowed from somewhere and starving all the time because they are barely fed at home :-(


----------



## babyloulou

(although the same parents always seem to somehow manage to find money for their fags :growlmad: )


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep exactly Lou................Shameful!

Woo hoo (on a happier note!) Planning are FINALLY meeting with Paul at my mums to discuss the extention! FX they agree............It will make my life I swear hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck with them Ellen! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

got a nice line on my opk really dark woopppp the pic is blurry my cam is rubbish x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0205.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies!

Ellen I missed ya this am already but nice to see u on! Pearl was a whino earlier? Jimmy was like that yest! So annoying because poor thing had to be picked up and carried round most if the time. Little buggers are so needy! Haha. That wonder weeks book says when they get ultra needy and it's noticeably different than norm, they r about to make an advancement in learning and skills. Nice to think if it that way!

Happy 5 months ell!

How was yr nights girls? Suz and Lou and Jess?


----------



## kcw81

Hi Marg! I forgot to say yest. That's great about jax and his sleep!


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls!

Ellen, that Pearly whirly of yours is absolutely beautiful!!

7 months today ladies :cry: wish I could stop time.


----------



## babyloulou

Happy 7 months Jax! :happydance: xxx

Ben's had his injections - they were over nice and quick. He seems fine so far although quite sleepy. He's snoring away on my chest :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww bless him Lou! What a sleepy sweetheart!

Pearls just got into this habit of falling fast asleep at her lunchtime bottle, she is totally zonked out. I love it!!

Marg, I know what u mean about stopping time. Its just flying isnt it??

Hey Casey, Im goods thanks hun apart from clingy whiny babe syndrome! Hows gorgeous Jim doing?? I will certainjly try to think how much her brain is advancing when she is clingy to me....................but it might not work rofl!


----------



## babyloulou

Ben is not good now :-( He keeps crying in his sleep like he's in loads of pain :-( I've just realised I didn't give him Calpol before we went- I forgot :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Lou......Give him some now and he'll be ok! x

Do the babies like Caplop btw?/ You would honestly think I was poisioning Pearl when I give her it...........She hates it. I think I read somewhere that they dont get sweet tastebuds til the are about 1................x


----------



## babyloulou

He used to hate it Ellen. He used to hold it in his mouth and then dribble it out while choking and crying!! :dohh: But he seems to like it now and sucks it off the spoon with no problems :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

What the heck is caplic? Hope Ben gets sleepy again and no fussing!

Marg happy 7 months! 

Ellen posted pics? Where?


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL, its CALPOL actually Casey....I typed it too fast. Its a baby painkiller............

Pics of Pearl were posted by Lou, back a few pages ago!


----------



## kcw81

Ohhh I missed that page!! So cute! For real she is beautiful! Look at her eyes! 

Yeah so u all already discussed why the clingy. Jims a little clinger too - he even gets mad when I an looking at my iPod and not him! Dang! Jealous little poo. Also he hates being in the jumperoo for more than 5 mins and the activity mat Is a joke he is hating that too. Unless you go over there and put your face over him to entertain him so what's the point of the mat? Just lay him on the ground and do a Casey show for the needy little clinger instead.


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha I'm with you there Casey! Ben only seems entertained on or in anything if i'm there too. Maybe they're just still too young to learn to entertain themselves :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

Yeah totally too young- won't it be nice when they can sit there and stack blocks and the like?


----------



## Rudeollie

LMFAO - The Casey show would be MUCH better than any tv Ive ever seen............ Cant blame the kid! x


----------



## kcw81

Ugh the Casey show sucks!! I am getting deeper smile wrinkles from all the grinning I have to do for him! I wish I could go around like posh spice becham with no facial movement too avoid these lines but Jimmy requires expressions!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Casey you make me roll! I'd watch the Casey Show any day!! :haha:

Check out my fine figure of a man!! :rofl: Look at those shoulder muscles!!!

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/857e3b5a.jpg :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Omg Lou!! Haha! Look at that fit young lad! Chunkier butt!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, love the photos of Pearl and Ben!! So cute!! Love his nudey rudeyness Lou! :)

caz, nice opk hon! Good luck this month! :hugs: 

Well, I've been in to central London with Lili today... on the tube, although I did treat us to several cabs!! First off I had a meeting with work. My counterpart (and nemesis... she's younger, blonder and louder than me! so everyone loves her!) has announced that she's leaving... and as we have a policy at the moment of not replacing people who leave it means that I can't go back part time... :cry: I have a meeting with my old boss tomorrow and I'm hoping he'll offer me something, otherwise it's back to work full time from 5th Sept... :( 

I then had lunch with some friend which was lovely... although I got Katsu curry all down my white top!! You'd think it would be easier eating one handed when using chopsticks, but apprently not! :rofl:

We then went to see a nursery about a mile away from my office. It looks very lovely and would work well for Lili, but it is £76 a day so she couldn't go there 5 days a week... I may put her in there 2 days a week, get a local childminder for 2 days and then get MIL, who is desperate to have her for a day, one day a week. It's a shame as I'd love to continue taking Lili to swimming lessons etc, but they only happen on week days. :cry: It does make you think though... why did I have a baby only to leave her for the majority of the time from 9 months old? 

I got back to find a note from the RSPCA "please call urgently about Puss as we have had reports that he is underweight and possibly abandonded".... :grr: Firstly how is it possible to abandon a cat outside your own property?!! ](*,) Also, I told the RSPCA last time they called that he had hyperthyroidism and that he is an old cat... don't they keep a record?!!!!:growlmad::growlmad: I'm so angry I'm shaking....


----------



## TySonNMe

Jess, sorry the animal police and being stupid! how aggravating! And those darn neighbors again!!

Lou, look at that chunky butt! LoL!

Casey, at that age I got on the floor a lot with him. I'd play and sing with him, but I was back to work too so any time I got with him in the evening was cherished. I would most likely need a break if I was doing it all day long.


----------



## babyloulou

I can't believe your neighbours keep reporting you Jess! :growlmad: Do you know who it is yet?


----------



## kcw81

Aww Jess when does work start? Not till a while longer? Lilli will be there in yr heart no matter where u are. :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, are you going back to work or are you going to be a stay at home mommy?


----------



## Onelildream

:happydance: Connor pooped!!! It kept going for 5 mins straight. haha. poor kid. He's been soooo happy now! Went on a bikeride with all 3 kids. lol. Didn't think I could do it.

Off to wash the stink off of me. ;)


----------



## Onelildream

hugs to all! love you guys! 

Ellen-all I can say is SWOON.

Lou-what a cute neked bum!


----------



## Peach Blossom

No, I don't know yet Lou, god help them if I do find out!!!


----------



## kcw81

chell yay for poo!!! haha

Marg I am not going to work EVER! haha! I am a lucky son of a gun I know. I can't complain about anything right but I still do.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay for poomaggedon!! :happydance:

Casey, I'm going back to work on the 5th Sept... :cry:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL you know what they say Casey, the grass is always greener on the other side. Sitting at work I would love to be at home with my baby but I was home with him for the first 3 months and it was hard...day in/day out baby stuff and no adults to talk to...I don't miss the lack of adult interaction at all!


----------



## Rudeollie

Woo hoo on the big poo from Connor! Pearl poos for about 15minutes...........She starts and I have to leave her to it......Then she squeals and lets me know she's done lol!

Jess, OMG! Who the fricki does some people think they are???? And the RSPCA SHOULD have details on file..............It'd help them pissing around with a case thats none exsitant so they could concentrate on proper cases as cruelty! Argh Im so cross!

Lou, lmao, what a super chunky dude! Love it............x


----------



## kcw81

sep 5 is a loooong time from now - you got a whole fun summer! don't think about it is my motto!

marg totally agree, grass is greener on the other side!


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, my ideal would be to work half days or only like 2 days a week...then you get the best of both worlds!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not going back to work either Casey. Seen as I work with kids all day every day anyway and hardly spend any time with the other adults it doesn't make that much of a difference to me :rofl: I'd feel weird going to my job to look after other people's kids while somebody else looked after my child - think it's just because of the job I do- I'd probably feel differently if I still worked in an office- then I'd probably go back for a day a week for the break- but it's not really practical for me to do my job part time and it's too stressful x

Yay on the pooing Connor :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies :wave: I haven't been on today really! I may have to abandon too if people turn up that are meant to be coming to see me, so if I just post half way through a sentence I'll be back later!! 

Gorgeous pic of ben lou - chunky little muscle man! He must be doing press ups when you're not looking! 

Jess your neighbours are ****s (insert any 4 letter swear word!) seriously, WTF?!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've calmed down a bit now... Took 4 chocolate biscuits!!! :haha: just cooking up some butternut squash and sweet potato... For Lili not me! She liked the carrot yesterday, but orange vomit is tough to get out of clothes!!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww hows she doing with her veggies Jess?? Are u just doing it alone or following the guru Annabel Karmel..............Im told she is super woman for weanin recipes!


----------



## caz & bob

ellen love the pics of pearl lou love the pic x x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry ladies I got interrupted! 

Jess that sucks if you have to go back to work full time :( hope they can do something so you don't have to.... 

Ok I have forgotten everything else! 

Oh happy 7 months Jackson! Can't believe he's 7 months already!! 

I had a shit day :( Sammuel was up so much in the night, I was exhausted and he was screaming, and throwing his arms about, and he hit me in the eye, so I said something about him punching me in the face. Then Danny kind of pulled me out of the way and went to get Sammuel, and was really stroppy about it, I was like WTF we're fine get off... 
He thought I had said I was going to punch Sammuel in the face!! I can't believe he thought that, I was tired and stressed cos he wouldnt sleep, but as if I would ever say anything like that at all. I know Danny was half asleep and heard wrong but surely he should know I wouldn't say that. Been feeling shit about it all day cos I just can't believe he even thought I could have said that. He feels really bad now :cry: 

Anyway, I gave Sammuel a bottle tonight to check he'd take it, he will! Felt really odd giving him a bottle! How much do your LOs have in a bottle now?? He had about 180mls I think, just over 5oz... 

X x xx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz :hugs: I'm sure Danny didn't actually think you were going to punch him - probably just thought you were saying it out of frustration and felt panic :hugs:

This afternoon has been horrible here too :cry: Ben has been really ill from his injections! He was burning up and sobbing and screaming for about 4 hours! :cry: It's just took 3 hours to get him asleep in bed and now he's just woken up again after 15 minutes sleep! :-( Ste has gone to try and settle him! I feel like I've been hit with a sledgehammer- especially after a rubbish sleepless night last night too!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww poor girlies xxx

Suz there is nothing worse than when your OH thinks something stupid like that with baby x I said the other day something really off the cuff about how she wasnt mine anymore (meaning Pearl was all his now cos she had broken me down all day) And he went off at me saying how could u say that, youd give her up cos shes been whiny??? I was like WTF! No thats TOTALLY taken out of context!

Lou hope Ste manages to settle him and hope he pulls a sleepy jab all nighter for u xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw sorry Ben and Sammuel are not very happy bunnies and you've had stressful days. Big love and :hugs: to you both. Xx

Ellen, I'm doing plain veggies at the moment, but we're following Anabel Karmel's routine. I'll start mixing tastes once Lili's tried the plain versions first. she's getting on so so with it all at the moment. I think her teeth are hurting her cos she's really fussing at the beginning of a feed at the moment. Is pigpog on solids yet?


----------



## Rudeollie

We're plannign on trying her with some stuff next week Jess.....My friends coming at teh weekend with some AK books for us. And we got her highchair the other day so we're prepping her.

Its ridiculous at teatime here with her tho. Shes chewing and sucking her lips in and watching like a stalker when we eat............She deffo wants a chip rofl! x


----------



## SBB

F**king bollocks I just clicked on the damn ad and lost what I wrote :growlmad: 

Lou I hope he feels better, have you given him calpol or something for the temp? Poor thing :( you must be exhausted too :hugs: 

I know Danny didn't think I'd hit him, it's just the fact he thought I'd even say that... I'd never ever say anything like that even in the most stressful or exhausted state! 

Ellen you could try nurofen for pearly cos it has a syringe and you can squirt it straight down her throat!

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I'm seeing your sis on Tuesday next week! Hope Lili behaves herself!!! :)


----------



## SBB

Yay I hope she gets some good shots - exciting!! 

I'll post one she sent me of sammuel tomorrow 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh where the Frick is my AF? I swear I ov'd 2 weeks ago Monday... Is it possible to ov and not have af?! 

My boob is huge cos I gave Sammuel a bottle! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hmmm... No chance you're cooking another one is there?! :haha: if you OV then you will have AF... 

Looking forward to next week, although she said shed take some of me and Lili... Not sure I'm very photogenic at the moment... Is she good with photoshop?! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've just ordered a Babydan highchair for Lili. https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0013DS...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B0013DSYG0 We were going to get the Tripp Trapp, but this looks similar and is half the price! Hope Lili likes it!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Double post


----------



## babyloulou

Ben can't stay asleep for more than 10 minutes at a time :-( He's whining and moaning like he's in pain :-( I've given him Calpol- poor thing :cry:

Ellen- if you want a Nurofen syringe without having to buy any to use with your Calpol then let me know. I was given a handful at the baby show when i passed the Nurofen stand I could pop one in an envelope to you :flower:

Jess- that's so exciting about Suz's sister! Hope you get some lovely photos! There's s lady across the road from me that does baby photo sessions. I've asked her to do some of Ben but she never got back to me about it :shrug:

Suz- was that cute arty one of Sammuel that you posted on Facebook the other day by your sister?


----------



## Onelildream

I think I convinced hubs to let me try cloth nappies! Woooooooohoooo! Suz- what's the shipping to the US and is ur site up??? And where do I get rice paper liners? I'm so excited!


----------



## SBB

Lol yes shes good with photoshop! But we found by the time we'd messed around with sammuel pics there wasn't any time really. And if you don't fancy any of you then just don't!! :hugs: 

Defo not another one, we didn't dtd around when I thought I ov'd at all... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou it's him in a basket!! So yes probably that one... 

Yay chell!!! I thought DH was totally against it so well done! If you want to try some cheapies sun baby diapers look good... They're what sandi is getting. But if you want some branded ones bumgenius are great, they are american anyway so you could buy there. I would love to send you some but with a lot of brands I will only be able to sell in the UK. I can post some links for you tomorrow if you like :) yay!!! 

I'm so happy a few of you are trying cloth! Soon we can all be cloth addicts together! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah. After Connor's poopout today I was like uh-oh... Looks like poop's going in the washer....then I said, you know they have these awesome rice paper liners that can be flushed down the toilet so it takes the solid poo out Of the cloth diapers? And hubs was like do what u want. Haha. I think he felt defeated b there was a huge changing pad liner going in the washer with poop on it so he thinks since it's already contaminated.... Lol


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-yes, please!! I know you don't have much time either, but I seem to be losing my time somewhere, so if you could get me some links together I would be forever grateful!


----------



## SBB

Lol he makes me laugh! It's a washing machine so it cleans it all away, its funny he thinks poo will get on everything :haha: just run your machine on a really hot wash empty once a month to clear out the pipes, just in case! 

I'll post you links tomorrow and pm you them, off to sleep now... 

Night night all :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night Suz :hugs: Hope you have a better night than mine is shaping up to be :-( 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Onelildream

Night Suz. 

Sorry Lou. :(


----------



## lisaf

Love those pictures of Pearl.. she's amazingly beautiful!!! :)

Then a few pages later i get a naked baby butt from Ben :haha: so cute though!

I'm kind of sad we've been given so many clothes.. it leaves me nothing to buy :haha: 
Oh.. and its definitely my period now.. crampy, flow etc.. :( I feel so freakin lucky (sarcasm alert) .. despite BFing and pumping so much I got a 28 day cycle after delivery.


----------



## Onelildream

Boo, Lisa! I want a cycle! I want to get pregnant again. :blush:


----------



## kcw81

Chell is nuts. That's all I can say bout her.

I decided not to do cloth. Even that one extra step of having to carry the poo diaper to the toilet Is too much for me and honestly i do laundry once a week and don't want to do more! Plus Jimmys spendy pampers don't leak at all even overnight for 10 hrs so I am good w that. Thank u suz for all the info on it- guess i will have to be the odd man out on that. If this buddy group talks about cloth nappies the rest if the year I might have to just do them tho so I can relate!

Lou is Ben sleeping yet?


----------



## lisaf

lol Casey.. I'm loving the pampers too! I still want to do cloth but can't contemplate doing laundry right now.. I barely have time to shower.

Chell is totally nuts...
I'm also pissed I got my period before the post-partum bleeding even stopped, lol.. I think my body is trying to beat my previous record of most consecutive days bleeding (actually, it did officially break my record)


----------



## kcw81

That is crazy Lisa! Can't believe it's af already - r u sure? You deserved a break!


----------



## lisaf

feeling crampy.. going through a pad.. fresh red blood... yeah, its a period :(


----------



## lisaf

So Daniel would not go to bed tonight.. he was fussying/whining in his cradle, I was just starting to pump and DH went to take a shower... no sooner did DH get the water running than Daniel started to REALLY cry.
I let him cry for a bit but he started to get hysterical... I managed to get a pacifier in his mouth despite pumping but he didn't care.
That lead to 10 more minutes while I finished pumping where Daniel screamed his head off, sobbing hysterically while I cried, sobbed and begged him not to cry anymore.

He has barely slept at all today.. no more than 15 minutes at a time since noon... its now past midnight.. DH got him to sleep after that 'incident' and now, 20 minutes later, he's crying again :( I give up!


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls!

Lou thanks hun, I would appreciate a syringe! Will PM u later if u dont mind..........Ive got 3bottles of calpol so wont be gettting/needing nurofen for a wee while xxx

Casey - My MIL bought me about 10boxes of each stage of pampers so Im sorted til Pearl potty trains I reckon lol! So I wnot be venturing into cloth either sweetie...........I hope we dont get shunned for it tho! 

Lou - How did the night go then??

Hoping the rain thats due holds off while we go into town. Going to try find a hat for the races, although Im not sure Pigpog is 100% so might end up cancelling. Stil a girl always needs a hat dont they??


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: not going the gym so going to do a yoga dvd instead then take my dogs for a long walk my lower abdomen is sore today think i am about to pop a nice big egg out i hope wwwooooopppp x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls- the night was surprisingly alright. Was only up every 3 hours :thumbup:

OH is off work this morning to come and watch Benjarno swimming. So he got up with him this morning and told me to have a lie-in. So I said make sure he has a morning nap so I can feed him and be at swimming for 12. OH then brought Ben to me at 11 and said "he hasn't had a sleep- he didn't want one!" :dohh: Well of course he didn't "want" one- he has to be forced to have naps! So now its 11:23- we've got to leave in 10 minutes and Ben is fast asleep and hasn't been fed!! :dohh: MEN!! :growlmad: 

PM me your address Ellen xx

Suz- my nappies have come- they're so cute!! Do I pre-wash them?


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Lou! Why dont they GET that they need to kip a few times during the day! And that YES, you have to make them sleep............Bless him! Have a good time swimming.

Pearls still doing her I NEED YOU routine, its tiring now lol! Pauls on another interview (I think he is addicted now!) But should be home at 2ish so I will be passing her over to him. Hes now waiting on FOUR job offers, all are calling him to say they are putting packages together its just takin time to do so. Doh! 

Oh and I offically love my friend and hairdresser, shes coming to do my hair for me so its super sleek and bobbed under for the races. Thanks goodness! x


----------



## SBB

hello! just making lunch with whingey baby so will reply properly later! 

yep lou wash them at 40 with 1/4 the amount of usual powder, and NO softener! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hello girls !

Lisa you poor girl! It Is so hard to finish pumping while baby is crying. Very stressful but u gotta avoid engirgement and clogs that can lead to bigger probs. Hopefully you can get Daniel some regular naps today.

Lou nice night u had! Sorry steve didn't nap him- frustrating! Who wants to taken sleepy baby to swim??? 

Ellen where do u store all those diapers?? Geez that was generous of her though. Nice. Jimmy too Is still a cling-on. He makes this horrible whining noise that's getting to me a
Bit... It's like the start of a cry but not a cry. Like he is revving his engine. He does it as a warning like you better pick me up and carry me or you better get off the
Phone or this is gonna get ugly over here momma. Haha. 

Hey suz! Sleep at all?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep Casey thats just what Pearls doing. Its very very draining isnt it?? SHes also started hating the vac.............she LOVED it until this week. Silly sausage!

The nappies are stored all over the place. Some here, some at theirs, some at my mums. 

Anything fun planned??


----------



## kcw81

Umm just the usual! Sit and play with the kid and try and get stuff done round the house when he's napping! The most exciting thing we do every day is take the dog out in the woods for his walk and when dh gets home I get to take the dog out again yippee right but this time alone without baby, my one break of the day. Inlaws are coming this weekend yay.


----------



## kcw81

Ellen how many oz per day and per feeding is pearl at now?


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls!


----------



## kcw81

Hi Marg! How many oz is jax getting? Do u remember what he got at 5 months?


----------



## TySonNMe

He's been at about 5.5-6 oz every four hours for a while now. Also, at the time he was eating a jar of food a day plus rice in his night bottle. He's now up to 8oz of solids a day plus snacks and juice if he takes it and the rice in his night bottle. He also likes to eat off our plates and grunts loudly if we are eating and he is not!


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry for delay replying Casey I was sleeping with Pearl...........She was all snuggly so I cuddled into her and away we went lol!

She's taking 4-5oz 4-5x's a day.

How long are the inlaws staying for?? Mine are away and come back tomorrow night........then Ive to ask if they would watch Pearl saturday while I go to the races with my friend. Ive no doubt MIL will crap her pants with excitement. I just hope she knows its just the afternoon and when my friend and I get back they are to go cos we are having a girls night! lol! Thank heavens for stored booby juice cos I think the champers will be flowing!

Stupid viewers cancelled the appointment tomorrow. Something about didnt like the area, or didnt like the parking the hosues have.............Well IF she had bothered coming here she would have seen there is an option to turn the lawned area into another car space. Silly bitch! lol!


----------



## kcw81

Yeah my mil craps her pants too about getting to hang out with my baby. So funny how much they adore babies! They are here thru Monday, it's nice having help but also annoying having them in my rear end all weekend wanting to chat. What the heck are races? Horses? Yeah thank g for stored boob juice as it cones on handy when other people are looking after your kid. I should have more than enough when we go away for a week in ocotber to Hawaii. They can feed him thawed breast milk all week long. Tasty.

So Jimmy has 5 oz 6 times a day. Is that too much? Sometimes he has a little more than that even.


----------



## babyloulou

I don't think anything can be too much Case- if he's drinking it he obviously needs it! 

I posted a question in Baby Club asking if anyone had any ideas for a good Fathers Day present. Had some good ideas posted but the best one is someone who said get 3 plastic kids alphabet letters and take a photo of Ben holding "d" then another photo of him holding "a" then another with "d" and then put them in one of those 3 section frames! LOVE that idea!! I might do it in a five photo frame though and spell "daddy" instead! I think he'll love it for his office!!

Suz- couple of nappy questions:-

Am I right in thinking that if I try them tomorrow when they are dry then if I use the all-in-one I can literally use it once? So once he's wee'd in it then it needs changing? With the other two can i just keep changing the inserts throughout the day and leave the nappy on?
Also on one of the nappies it says to wash once a month with bleach in the machine. Does it just mean household bleach? Or am I just being stupid? 

Ben did brilliantly at swimming today with his Daddy watching! He was kicking, splashing, laughing! :lol: We've moved on from normal submergence to sweeping them under the water in an arch on their sides!! So scary!! :shock: Ben loved it though! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

Go go swimmy Benny! Yay glad Steve saw him do well. Was Steve totally excited ? Is Ben tired now?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Ste loved it!! He was very impressed! Ben is the youngest in the class now and by far the most advanced at everything. He's doing front floating with only two fingers support under his belly! He holds his head up and kicks his legs as hard as he can! :haha: Ste was very proud!!


----------



## kcw81

Aww man!! That's so sweet. Wow so they really can learn to swim as little babies?


----------



## kcw81

I dont want to feed jimmy solids fir awhile longer . Do you have to get then going on food right away by 6 months or can you just up the breast milk ounces for the rest if the year? I fear change!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah- he never cries anymore- he loves it! He likes it best when I am floating on my back using a woggle (long float type thing) and holding him in front of me on his front with one hand- he giggles, kicks his legs, dips his face in the water! He thinks it's all great fun! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

You don't have to do it by 6 months Casey- but their iron stores start depleting from 6 months onwards. Most people think solids should be introduced between 6-9 months and definitely before 12 months! They do say solids up until 12 months are just for practice though and the main source of nutrition should still be breastmilk- but by 12 months they need to be able to eat properly and be taking in full meals- so if you left it until then to even start you could have some problems!! I think Baby-Led weaning would be perfect for you Casey. If you start about 6-7 months ish then you won't have to worry about purees, recipes, spoon-feeding etc.... You just sit the baby in the high hair and give them finger sized pieces of whatever you're eating (with only a few exceptions of what they can't have before 12 months) , you keep up their milk intake so you don't even have to worry about how much they are eating. So for example if you were having a salad you might stick a halved cherry tomato, a couple of slices of cucumber, some cubes of feta cheese (or whatever) on his highchair and just let him play with it and eat what he wants...


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Lou! It might work... And even if he doesn't eat it he will get plenty of bm . I would think by 12 months they would be easier to introduce food because they are more dexterous and smarter and wouldn't reject it you know?


----------



## babyloulou

I think the opposite might be true Casey and that if you left it until then the baby would reject food as it's been left too long to introduce it- you might end up with a very, very fussy eating toddler if you leave it that long. Have a nosey over at the weaning section and you'll get loads of advice in there x


----------



## kcw81

The only thing that might not be cool with that approach is that I do like to have control over Jimmy, you know how I am, I like parent directed stuff with him since I am so routine oriented. This might leave it too up in the air.. I think I will ask my doc what she thinks.


----------



## babyloulou

Maybe that's a good idea Casey. Explain your routine to the doc and see what they advise :hugs: I haven't decided how to wean yet either. I know I'm waiting until 6-7 months but don't know whether to do Baby Led weaning or not :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Lou. Sorry I hid your post to suz with all my posts! Hopefully she reads back and answers yr ?s! Yeah you still got time to decide for Ben.


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Casey...don't freak out...Jimmy will show you when he's ready...Jackson goes nuts when he sees food and I'm trying to introduce him to everything that won't hurt him ya know? He eats his purees but eats bits of our food too. I think Jimmy will be just fine no matter how you start or what you do. I agree with Lou too...just keep giving him BM and he'll get plenty of nutrients and good stuff from that.


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah exactly Marg! Pearls so ready for some food so Im testing her with something nxt week. She goes bananas when I eat. Proper hissy fits and everything.

Today I had to give in and pick her up while I ate............And she grabbed my blooming jaffa cake and gobbed on it!!! x


----------



## SBB

Hey girls just feeding S then I'll be on later for answering questions!! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Ellen! Pearl is so cute! Jackson grunts and whines if he can't partake in our dining festivities...greedy little bugger!


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh yeah, forgot to mention we went out to eat over the weekend and Jackson was all over the place...trying to get his hands on everything...wanted to eat and play. That was the first time we went we also went a second time and he was more behaved. LoL, he's manageable still but wants to get into everything!


----------



## babyloulou

Are you traditional weaning or BLW Ellen?


----------



## Rudeollie

A bit of both by the look of things Lou hahahaha Shes into anything edible, but obv cant handle things that way just yet...........Im going to try a few AK recipes next week and see what she thinks. I have been showing her her spoon and bowl. It wont be much, just a taster.


----------



## TySonNMe

Is anyone brushing LO's gums/teeth? What about after their last night bottle/feeding? I brush Jax's gums as part of his bath routine, but that's before his night bottle...starting to worry about tooth decay...when he does actually get those teeth in...can't believe nothing yet, but he's still got time.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies :hi: another trip in to central London today... Knackered!!

Great swimming Ben!! :) we let go of our babies in the water this week!! We push them under water a propel them forward, let go, count to 2 then grab them again! Lili loves it! :)

Casey, one thing to note about weaning is that the muscles used to chew are the same as they use to talk and if you delay solids it can affect their speech and language development. :hugs:

Well I spoke to the RSPCA and apparently it wasn't a neighbour, but someone "further afield"... Think Puss knows about it though as he hasn't left the house since yesterday afternoon!!!! :haha:


----------



## TySonNMe

Good to know about solids > language development Jess.

Jess, is there a way to determine who put in the complaint? I know here you have the right to find out if you petition the city because it is public record.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Marg how much rice do you put in Jaxs bottle? Do you think it helps him sleep longer?


----------



## Peach Blossom

No they won't tell me. They've made a note on their system and spoken to our vet so I hope that's they end of it!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hope its the end Jess. It'd best be or they have all US to deal with nxt time too xxx

Marg, my health visitor told me to start brushing when the first tooth comes in, as thats when the others will start to follow so it gets baby used to the sensation of brushing. She said gum brushing before then is mainly recommended to FF babies. But I am only repeating what she told me as I NEVER even thought about it til Pearl arrived lol!

Shes barely touched her boobyjuice this evening. She had 2oz thats all..............Think Im going to be up during the night. Typical seen as Ive been up since 5.15! Yaaaaaaaaaawn!


----------



## TySonNMe

Jess, I put a lot...when I make it's really thick almost like a thick paste. I make it before his bath...by the time his bath is over with and he's ready for his bottle it's pretty soupy. It didn't help him sleep longer in the beginning...we started at 2 months and he still woke up to feed at that time...it wasn't until we started sleep training that he slept longer.

Thanks Ellen, I heard that too but wanted to introduce the sensation a bit earlier...he lies the taste of the toothpaste too. What's wrong with Pearl? No appetite or just fell asleep?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah just not hungry it would seem Marg......She woke early this morning for her, and I think its knocked her game off a bit today u know?? Shes zonked straight out tho.........I might bag the nxt pump and take it to bed instead of sticking it in the fridge just to be safe!

Pearls fascinated with us brushing our teeth so I bought her a brush and I rub it on her gums some times.....She likes it too!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies! How is everyone? Looks like I missed some interesting talk about introducing solids and such...its crazy to me that I have 3 older children but I am anxious about starting Gunner. I have tried to mix up some rice with BM and feed it to him with a syringe but he wants none of it so back to square one. And he has been sleeping ok again anyway.


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi Sandi! Glad Gunner is sleeping well again! How have you found the diapers? Do you like them?


----------



## Rudeollie

Sandi what a DUDE he looks in his speedos! So so cute!


----------



## babyloulou

Are you having any underwater photos done at swimming Jess? I'm going to book a place on the next shoot I think. The photos are extortionate though!!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I still haven't got mine. I tracked them and should have them tomorrow. It seemed like mine took forever to get here. LOL I am super stoked about them. :) I also live out in a very rural area so that is probably what has taken longer. I did also order Gunner one of those Amber teething necklaces I can't wait for it to arrive either.


----------



## Peach Blossom

They haven't offered it Lou... But we're going away in August somewhere that has a heated indoor pool so we may do our own then!! :)


----------



## caz & bob

well girls when i put my soft cup in i must of put it far back i scared my self when i come to get it out i couldn't so i pushed and got my finger under the rim haha x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooooh Caz, that made me cross my legs then lol!


----------



## caz & bob

nearly had kittens ellen shit myself haha x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww bless u Caz.............lmao! x


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Caz!!! Haha...glad you got it though...fx for this cycle!


----------



## SBB

Hello, man what a long day! Took forever to get Sammuel off to sleep... 

Sorry I can't remember what I read and need to do some work so cant reply to everyone! 

Lou - yes you're right, the all in one is just used once, and the flips you just replace the insert if he's only peed in it. There are the stay dry inserts, they have a stay dry layer on the top, so dont need anything else. There are also organic inserts and the all in one is organic. They don't have a stay dry layer, that's what I've sent you the fleece liners for. The White liners were pre washed but the others weren't so give them a wash first. You just put the liner on the top of the insert. 
Also, the nappies can take a little perfecting, getting them on right and the right tightness etc so don't be disheartened if you get a leak! hopefully you won't though :) 

Chell, I'll do that list for you tomorrow if thats ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oo have you sent me some? How exciting! I hope they come tomorrow!! Thanks for that Suz! 

So do I just put a fleece insert onto the organic insert? The staydry ones can be used without an extra liner? So I can give one of the Flips a go tomorrow with a staydry liner in and nothing else? 

What about the bleaching thing? Do you do that once a month? 

(sorry for all the questions :hugs: )


----------



## SBB

Fucking fuck fuck bollocks I clicked the fucking ad!!!!!!!! Will type again.... :growlmad: 

Ok, the stay dry ones don't need anything else so yep just use! 

I sent you the fleece liners yesterday, but late so postie had prob already been... You don't NEED to use them with the organic ones, it doesn't affect most babies, but I dont like the idea of the wet next to his bum. But if they don't arrive tomorrow you could still try them and just don't leave it too long to change him. 

Did you get the rumparooz as well or just the bumgenius/flips? 

Re the bleach, I'd imagine they mean something like ecover laundry bleach, I think actual bleach might damage them. But I've never done that or heard of anyone else doing it so I wouldn't bother!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I just bought the two flips (one with 2 organic inserts and one with two staydry inserts) and the Bumgenius all in one. I'll try the stay dry one tomorrow morning then while i wait for the liners. Thanks for sending me those- do you want some money for them? X


----------



## SBB

No, thank you, I bought some big bits of fleece and just cut them up! 

If you like the organic all in one someone is selling 2 brand new patterned ones here https://www.babyandbump.com/cloth-diapers-nappies/622661-new-flips-bg-organics.html (I have bought from her before she's totally reliable) for £25, they're £19 each usually

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oo thanks I'll have a look now! 

I had an email from the NCT yesterday saying they have 15% off Pop In Bamboo nappies! Are they any good? https://www.nctshop.co.uk/The-Pop-i...-in-Bamboo-Nappy&dm_i=BZY,G0TG,3N0MWQ,1AT8L,1


----------



## SBB

I have tried one but I got it preloved and it was really old!! You could always get one to try and see what you think... 
The one I had was kind of crispy and the applix wasn't really sticky any more! But it did work fine. I sold it on cos I never used it...

X x x


----------



## SBB

Right I'm off to bed! S is asleep and I should be too, he'll be up in 1.5 hours no doubt! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Im looking through that nappies sales forum bit now at all the posts! Lethal! 

Night Suz :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

ugh.. today has been really rough. I have no idea what is wrong with Daniel.. he just won't sleep for longer than 30 minutes or so.. I got an hour out of him last night.
I'm starting to wonder if the thrush medicine is doing this to him somehow. I did read that it can cause nausea and stomach upset... 
I want to stop the medicine and see if he gets back to normal but i'm not supposed to stop it (but he has no signs of thrush so I don't know that its bad to stop). Just not sure what to do! :(


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Lisa :hugs: Ben went through stages like that at the beginning too and we had to ride them out! Doctors just chuck the "colic" diagnosis at you for lack of sleeping/crying instead. Does he seem ill? Or just not sleeping? Ben didn't get into proper hour long day time naps until about 12 weeks- he wasn't even going half an hour at a time at Daniels age. What makes you think the meds aren't agreeing with him? Does he seem in pain?


----------



## lisaf

I feel like the meds are affecting him because he's just so fussy and never is this bad. And he's such a good sleeper normally for it to change so suddenly seems like too much of a coincidence.
He's crying so much too and his crying got SO intense last night that perhaps he was in pain from gas/cramps?


----------



## lisaf

oh, and he spit up a LOT today.
And whenever we do get him calm/happy, it doesn't last more than a few minutes....
plus when I gave up last night and slept in the recliner with him, he kicked and fussed off and on all night.


----------



## babyloulou

It's so hard to know what's getting to them isn't it! :-( 

The only thing I can say is that it could be the meds- but also they do seem to start all this malarky after the first month or so! Ben's reflux and "colic" (ie. horrendous trapped gas) kicked in at about 5 weeks- luckily it was short lived and only lasted about 4 weeks. 

They also have a sleepy "newborn stage" for the first few weeks (well most do- Ben never seemed to) and seem to sleep independently and all the time- then all of a sudden they become more aware and afraid of the world and that's when the sleepless nights start. Most people say the weeks 3-8 are the hardest apparently.

It could be so many things- or it could hopefully, hopefully, hopefully just be an off day for him and he may switch back to how he was before! Fingers crossed for you. You're doing brilliantly xxx :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

thanks Lou :hugs: I just want to 'fix' him, lol
I hope its not a permanent change! 
I just figure that if I had an upset tummy, I'd act just like he does, you know? Not sure if I should try gripe water or something like that :shrug: not really eager to throw more things into the mix, you know?


----------



## kcw81

Sorry Lisa! I just wanted to remind u that babies are really sleepy when just born for While then it wears off so part of Daniels thing could be this is his true colors for a little while. I hope that he adjusts to a napping routine soon tho keep trying . Are u going go him immediately when he cries? I wonder if the medsare bothering his belly.. Did u google to see side effects of the meds?


----------



## lisaf

yeah, nausea and upste stomach are side effects.... not napping is one thing, but not sleeping well for more than a day is really off.
He screams more than usual if we leave him lying down. The usualy comforting holds only work for a few minutes before he gets fussy again.

An upset tummy makes total sense for his reactions to stuff, like shifting positions helping for a little while, squirming even in his sleep etc...


----------



## kcw81

Yeah it's prob totally something on his tummy, maybe he will puke it up or poop it out and feel better. Is he getting yeasties from your nips? That can bother the belly a little. Do yr nips have white stuff?


----------



## lisaf

my nipples were only white and flaky for about a day... the day after I took my medication

He's spit up several times today (and hasn't done that in a while)... one of the times he spit up it just kept coming and he kept shooting more out.

Only trouble is, my nipple stopped hurting for a few days but the pain is starting to come back so I think we have latch issues too :(


----------



## kcw81

Shit Lisa! Well tomorrow hopefully things will go better, that's what cured a lot of things for us, time. But not that everything's cured, jimmy still spits up all the time. If you get Dan to sleep try to sleep as much as possible -vu will feel better about all this, less anxious. Hugs lisa


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa hon, it sounds like he may have reflux. Talk to your doc. With Lili at one point I couldn't put her down without her screaming in pain... Hope he settles for you.:hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Sorry Lisa :hugs: I hope you're getting a decent nights sleep and it's a one off :hugs: 

Morning girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone :hi:

Lisa- I hope your night improved!

Well I'm knackered because I spent a ridiculous amount of time lying in bed looking at cloth nappies!! :rofl: TOTALLY your fault Suz!! I was even looking at your "pretty nappy" thread at all the pretty pictures!! :haha: 

I can't try the nappies yet as they're not even dry yet!! :-(


----------



## SBB

:rofl: sorry lou :blush: 

Stick the nappies out on the line and they should be dry soon. Have they been out all night? The stay drys should be dry by now! 

I may have forgotten to say - organic and bamboo nappies need a fee washes to get up to full absorbancy. So when he's wearing those it's best to change him a little bit more often than usual just til they've had a few washes... 

How often would you change a sposie? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I usually change him after every feed so he actually gets changed every 2 and a half hours roughly! 

The organic inserts have dried but the stay dries haven't! They've been on the radiator over night but there's been no heating on. The radiators have just come on so they should be dry soon! Can't put them outside because its raining! Can any of them go in the drier? X


----------



## SBB

Bugger damn rain! Yeh they can go in the drier on low.... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh 2.5 hours should be fine! S lasts 4 hours in most, but I change him every 3 x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday wooppp i have been the gym round the field with the dogs now chilling don't no if to have sex again or what but think i o yesterday my opks wasn't as dark x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hello ladies! Lou hope u like your new nappies! 

Whew Jimmy was sooo fusserbutt yesterday and i had a stomach ache and wasn't feeling well-,low energy and it really was hard!! Geez how hard would it be if I was really sick to take care of babyband the dog? I can't imagine! I was at my wits end just counting the minutes till it was time to finally put Jimmy to bed for the night. He was whining so much and I think he had a belly ache . No fun !


----------



## babyloulou

Do it again for good luck Caz! :thumbup:

Right I'm off shopping with Ben to buy my own birthday present from Ben! Apparently Ben and Daddy didn't want to choose it and get it wrong! :rofl: I want a locket so best if I choose it!


----------



## SBB

Is jimmy feeling better today casey? Hope so! 

I need to get ready for the hen do... Looking forward to swimming I haven't done it in AGES!! 

Good luck caz! 

Did you buy yourself a present lou? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Ugh I
Have had it with clicking on the ads!!!! Fuck! Suz he is still fussy and needy and spitting up lots. Something not agreeing with his belly but my diet hasnt changed so what is different? I hope he gets normal soon but if not the inlaws can hold him for awhile to give me a break this weekend! Have fun at your do!


----------



## SBB

:( poor jimmy! Funny how now you're looking forward to the inlaws visiting!! 

Maybe we should all write to admin and get the ads moved! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi:

Suz- no I didn't find a locket I liked. Didn't get any of the things I wanted for Ste for Fathers Day either! :-( Ben was a bit whingy and Westfield's shops are shit!! Not a good combo! :haha: Ben refused to sleep all day! He's been awake since 11am this morning! :shock: :shock:

P.S: my fleece things have arrived. Thanks honey :hugs:

Casey- hope Jimmy settles down for you soon :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls...........

Casey, hope Jimmy sorts himself out soon. Pearls been a bit out of sorts. Maybe the bday buddies are fettling together xxx

Awwww Lou.......Sorry the shopping trip didnt work out?? When IS your bday btw?? Any nice plans??

Suz - Hows gorgeous Sammuel doing? 

AFM went into town and bought a dress and hat and jewellery for the races.................Paull supervised it all bless him! Got home and put the whole outfit together and the dress looked SHITE in normal lighting. Even paul agreed so thank goodness for my friends little black number! Its a belted dress with a black scarved hat and my brown killer heels. I AM GOING TO DIE lol! I DO NOT do heels..................


----------



## babyloulou

Photos of the two dresses IMMEDIATELY Ellen!!!!!!

My birthday is tomorrow- 32!!! Eek!! :shock: No plans as yet x


----------



## kcw81

Ooh u are gonna be one hot momma Ellen! Are these races a big deal? 

Jimmys asleep and I feel stressed - I never feel good when it seems like he is off. Why can't I be my own person and not reflect every mood Jimmy has? He will be just fine I know but it's like, when he is whiny it makes everything seem out of my control, the house is a mess, the inlaws are coming and I don't have time to clean for them and I just always feel anxiety when visitors come. Poo


----------



## SBB

Yeh photos please!! Sorry the dress sucked... 

I want a nice maxi for a wedding in 2 weeks! Any suggestions?! 

Lou sorry you're shopping trip wasn't successful :( 

Sammuel is good, he's asleep - see how long it lasts!! :haha: 

Got all my stuff ready for tomorrow, will have to wear a bikini with my baby belly! Which to be fair looks alright but still has the line from the belly button :haha: 

Lou I won't be on tomorrow so will miss your birthday! Happy birthday :yipee: 

Did you try the nappy? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Aw casey I feel like that too! It's stressful when they're like that and it makes everything else seem worse :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey honey pie, dont beat yourself up hun! You carried him for 9months. Are providing his food..............It normal for his moods to reflect yours etc xxx Its just a blip sweetie and will soon pass xxx

Eeeeek Lou! So 32.................Well you are 32 with a gorgeous chunky monkey and a husband to be! What a wonderful life hey?? Have a wonderful wonderful day in case I cant get on tomorrow xxx

I will try find the no no dress online.................But will post a piccie of the full outfit Sunday (Im sure to be waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too drunk tomorrow!)

And yes Casey the races are a really good day out over here. Good excuses for dresing up and drinking! I went to Ascot a few years back and met the Queen and Prince Philip........I was blotto and had one about £100! Woo hoo!


----------



## SBB

Chell, I'll pm you this too, but these are my favourite nappies: 

Gorgeous prints and soooo slim, no bigger than a sposie!! https://www.brightstarbaby.com/categories/All-in-One-Diapers/

Bumgenius organics take a long time to dry but are so simple to use and brilliant! https://www.bumgenius.com/organic.php retailers here https://www.bumgenius.com/retailers.php

Can't find a US site but the bumgenius flip is good. 

Cheapies https://www.sunbabydiapers.com/ I would use one of the inserts they come with then get some bamboo inserts (from eBay or somewhere). 

Any questions just ask :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I didn't answer your nappy question-sorry :flower: No I haven't tried them they still weren't bloody dry! :shock: I've tumbled dried them now though ready to try tomorrow x


----------



## Rudeollie

For some bizarre reason I cannot find the dress I bought...............basically it was a creamy linen dress with beading and details around the neck.........Looked so nice on in the shop and was the most expesnsive. Got home - look shat! hahaha

Hmmmm Maxi dress suz............Gorgeous ones in Dot P's at the mo and reasonable price too!


----------



## SBB

Thanks Ellen I looked on dot ps but think I need to go in... 

Lou I can't understand why they've taken so long to dry?! Mine dry pretty quick, except the all in one. Let me know how you go tomorrow! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys thanks for the support :) love u all. 

Those races sound like a blast! Who will have pearl?

Suz u r so lucky getting to go swimming! Have fun!

Lou u r still young compared to me! I wish u could have a day at the spa...


----------



## Rudeollie

Youre welcome honey xxx 

MIL and FIL are looking after her.......They came roudn earlier so she is familiar with them again (theyve not seene her in over a week cos theyve been away!) She reacted well...............If she hadnt I would not be leaving her!


----------



## babyloulou

I saw this one a while ago Suz and love it! https://m.very.co.uk/m/https/www.ve...ery.co.uk/zonepage.tt&vm_co=0&vm_v=q1.clrG8g- it's expensive though!


----------



## SBB

Ok what about any of these? Bear in mind I'm v tall and want to wear flats, will need to BF Sammuel and will have my hair up probably to avoid pulling! 

What about this?!*https://www.monsoon.co.uk/evening-dresses/fantasia-jumpsuit/invt/86305176/

https://www.monsoon.co.uk/new-dress...bklist=icat,5,shop,women,dresses,wommaxidress

With a bright flower or something?*https://www.monsoon.co.uk/all-dress...klist=icat,5,shop,women,dresses,wommaxidress#

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I love the second one Suz! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> I saw this one a while ago Suz and love it! https://m.very.co.uk/m/https/www.ve...ery.co.uk/zonepage.tt&vm_co=0&vm_v=q1.clrG8g- it's expensive though!

Link doesn't work - what could I search for to find it? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've just found it on ASOS as well but it's out of stock there. It's this one... 

https://m.asos.com/mt/www.asos.com/..._product_search&WT.tsrc=Google Product Search


----------



## SBB

I love the shape of that dress lou! Not sure the print is very 'me' though but I might find it on very and see if they do free delivery/returns cos I bet it's lovely in the flesh...

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I like this Next one too! I wish I was skinny enough to wear it! :-(

https://www.next.co.uk/g36170s4#428321g36


----------



## SBB

Can you see this? Not sure the upload worked and it was all pixelated! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/th_4ae9a5cc.png

X x x


----------



## SBB

I could wear that but I am about a stone lighter in that pic and it doesn't look so good now! Plus I need a strapless maxi slip to go under it, anyone know where I can get one?! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I like that next one lou! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's gorgeous Suz! Love the colour! Is that you in the picture? It's stunning!! Forget the Next one I've just posted- yours is loads nicer! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

It is lovely (I have 2!) but the thing is I wore it to another friends wedding (lots of same people will be at this one) although it was like 2 years ago! 

Yes it's me, I was really skinny then coa was v stressed and only weighed 9 stone - but I have to say the dress did look better then than it does now/recently!! 

Also, I've worn it so many times I'm sick of it.

Maybe I'll try it on again and see... It has this dodgy corset lining though that's uncomfortable and looks a bit odd, so really id like to cut that out and just wear a long slip dress thing under it, but don't know where id get one!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Quite a few places sell ones like this- but they seem to be expensive everywhere! https://www.zodee.co.uk/womens/near...=googleproducts-_-organic-_-googleproducts_uk


----------



## SBB

https://www.very.co.uk/fearne-cotto...i+dress/s/bestsellers,0/r/100&trail=1589-1655

X x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Quite a few places sell ones like this- but they seem to be expensive everywhere! https://www.zodee.co.uk/womens/near...=googleproducts-_-organic-_-googleproducts_uk

Wow well expensive :wacko: do you think it would ride up too? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Probably yes. They say they don't but those things are never comfortable!


----------



## babyloulou

I like that Fearne Cotton one! That would really suit you i think! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Thank you for yor help! I might order a few to try at home :) 

https://www.very.co.uk/french-conne...ess/s/bestsellers,0/o/3/r/100&trail=1589-1655 I like this but no stock! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

https://www.next.co.uk/g3632206s6

I like this but do you think wearing a long cream dress to a wedding is out of order?! :rofl: https://www.next.co.uk/g3632212s4

https://www.next.co.uk/g364204s4

X x x


----------



## SBB

How long do you wait after a drink to feed LO? I had one glass of wine earlier, finished it by 8.30, it was probably half a normal glass maximum... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah pick either Very or ASOS (or another of the catalogue ones) and order all the ones you like the look of. Very and ASOS tend to have most of the same ones. And you can usually find all the same brands in large Debenhams too if you want to "shop" instead! good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

I think it's gorgeous but yes think the bride might kill you!! :rofl:

I don't worry about one small glass of wine at all Suz. They say 1-2 units is fine while feeding - if more than that you should wait. You'll be fine after one! I've had two small glasses tonight! :blush:


----------



## SBB

Oh good thanks! Right, better go to bed, sorry for all the dress links everyone! 

Leaving at 8 am, so have a good day everyone, especially you lou, happy birthday :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Suz. Enjoy the baby free time! xxx


----------



## kcw81

Hey winos! Haha. Suz have fun tomorrow and be free!

Lou hope I get some birthday rest!


----------



## babyloulou

Is it your birthday too Casey? Or did you mean to type "you"?? I'm all confused! :haha:

Yay it's 9 minutes past midnight! It's my birthday! And I'm lying on my own in the dark! :haha: Ben is asleep next to me and Ste is asleep in the spare room! Even my dogs are asleep! :rofl: Maybe I should wake everyone up and demand a midnight party! :rofl:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Birthday Lou!! Hope your day is full of many blessings.


----------



## kcw81

Happy birthday loulou!!! I meant u on my post- it's not my bday!


----------



## lisaf

Happy b-day Lou!! :)

Well, we stopped the medicine yesterday at 10am.. by bedtime we had a normal baby again! He was nice and calm today too.. a few fussy episodes but NOTHING like the other day. He sleeps good stretches again, doesn't squirm in his sleep etc.

DH is 'on duty' now since its the weekend... he seems so sad that he can't calm Daniel as easily as I do.. but then he also keeps putting Daniel in his swing etc. I keep telling him he'll get better at calming Daniel by DOING it, not putting him down. Such a man though :haha:


----------



## kcw81

So glad dans better! Funny it was the meds. Good that dh Is on duty to give U a break. Will u nap or what will u do while on a break?


----------



## lisaf

I just enjoy getting to sleep for long stretches at night! :) Thats enough for me! I feel almost human when I get more sleep!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy birthday lou!! Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been food shopping came back took my son fishing it was brill he court loads just come back oh has gone for a run and then off to the chinese when hes back 2 dpo for me woopp x x xhappy birthday lou have a nice day hun


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, glad your little man is being better for you. :hugs: what is it with men and putting the baby down all the time?!!

I just had a paraffin wax manicure... Lovely!! :) Joe's off to Cairo next week :( I got really upset about going back to work last night. I just couldn't see the point in going through everything we've been through only to leave her for the majority of the time. I got all panicky about missing things. I may look in to taking my full maternity leave entitlement from work... Not sure legally where I sit with it all, but for some reason I feel in my head that I'd cope better with going back full time once she's a year old.... Don't think the fact that I'm over tired, hormonal and emotional helped!! I have the mother of AFs!! So heavy and painful :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- as long as your employed full time you are legally entitled to a full year off work (with the last part unpaid) and can change your mind as long as you're giving a months notice xx


----------



## lisaf

I'm so tired of bleeding... its been heavy since Monday or tuesday... now I'm doubting that its a period.. its acting just like one but might still be PP bleeding :( Periods are not usually heavy for this long (except that one nightmare period). I REALLY hate that I can't wear a tampon either :(

Anyway, Daniel weighed in at 12lbs this morning... any chance his weight gain will slow down a little? At this rate I won't be able to hold him for long and he won't be walking/crawling yet :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls...............back from the races and not had to remortgage the house lol!I went eahc way on each race so broke even and then made £20 in the last race woohoo!

Paul SAYS he broke even too but I know that code for lost some hahaha

I am super tired now tho. just wanted to say happy bday again to Lou. Hope u got some lovely pressies! And Jess, I think trying to postpone your work return is a good idea if u can afford to hun xxx


----------



## kcw81

Lou hows yr day going? Same old same old?

Lisa it would really surprise me if it was truly af after only 1 month! Sorry it's so heavy.

Jess I feel for ya hun- can u quit for a few yrs and go back later?? Can u guys afford that? 

Ellen glad u are not in the poorhouse now!! Are u drunk?

Inlaws r here barfaroni. They are downstairs w Jimmy while I pump so I guess I am thankful but still.. Barf.


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL.............Casey u crack me up! Your the same with inlaws as me! xx

Nope Im not drunk. I was briefly but had a tuna wrap to sober me up. It was sooooo hot there I couldnt get totally blotto or itd have killed me!


----------



## kcw81

Oh well good for u not getting too hammered so u don't feel hungover! Man Jimmy is wailing down there what r they doing to him???


----------



## Rudeollie

IS he getting poisoned by your MIL perfume like poor pearl did lol! She REEKED of stinky old folk perfume when I came in.............not impressed!


----------



## SBB

Hello :wave: 

I'm a teensy bit drunk but not really, just pumping, I'm over it and I want to go home and see my baby. Everyone acting like expressing is the weirdest thing they've ever heard of :wacko: 

happy birthday lou :D 

Seriously I have no interest at all in staying up all night getting pissed I really just want to go home! I might go to bed soon and get some kip, is that really ridiculous on a hen do? I was up at 6 I'm shattered!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ps my fricking pump is fucked so it's really hard work expressing!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awwww Suz, you go get some kip hun! Screw them all getting pissed.............You pump and sleep. Enjoy the break hun!!! And u should have been out with my gals...............they are all super proud BF or expressed mums. So my pumping was so normal it was lovely! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, glad you came home up!! Makes it more fun! :) 

Suz, nothing wrong with going to bed soon.... Should at least get a silver lining to leaving S and have a nice long kip!!

Casey, sadly the theatre industry is a very closed community and if I were to leave for a couple if years it would be really tough to get back in. I think I may take my whole maternity leave entitlement plus the 35 days holiday I'm owed and go back full time in Jan... Slowly getting Lili used to nursery and the childminder in the mean time.... Will think more over the next few days then make a decision I think...


----------



## kcw81

Suz at least you showed up for the hen do and graced them with your wonderful presence! Now you deserve to just go to bed! sounds like heaven! they are weird for thinking that pumping is weird. weirdos. they must not have kids. 

Ellen HAHAHAHA totally stinky old lady perfume gets on jimmys hair and I smell her on him!!

Jess poop on that then. I would think you are sooo wonderful that they would welcome you back whenever you felt like coming back! January return date sounds ALOT better! :)


----------



## Onelildream

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOU!!!!!


XOXOX to all


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen&Kc- I think all perfume should be outlawed. Ugh. I hAte everyone's perfume! Stink. But I do like fruit smells. :) if everyone smelled like an orange I'd be cool with that! ;)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chel, I wear Jo Malone orange blossom perfume! :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good well oh on the xbox son gone fishing and i am doing dinner well ff has put my o in woopp 3 dpo x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Caz every sunday u make me jealous over your sunday dinners lol! You are a domestic goddess arent you?!?!?!?

Ive got such a sore throat today. I was surrounding by delicous smokers yesterday and my throats paying for it now. Boo! 

Oh and funny tale................I fell asleep on the sofa waiting on Paul coming home. He had no keys and the door was locked and my phone was on silent...............He was outseide banging on the door for 20 mins before I woke up! Ooooops! Hahahaha Only woke when he rang the landline. Dunbass shoulve done that in the first place! Hehehehe x


----------



## kcw81

Haha Ellen! U must have been conked out not to hear him! 

Morning everyone. Hope u all have a good Sunday. It's quiet on Here without suz and lou and Lisa!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi everyone :hi:

Casey- thanks for your lovely birthday message on my Facebook wall- it was really sweet and I love you too! :kiss:

Ellen- thanks for your birthday text too - glad you enjoyed yourself :flower:


----------



## Rudeollie

Did u have a nice day Lou? Hope Benjarno got mummy a nice pressie!

Casey I had been drinking since 12 to be far, but wasnt drunk when I got home, just super super tired! Paul was so cross........I was just laughing at him. (He was ROARING drunk!)

What a dull dismal day! x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes thanks Ellen- it was nice. We went out for tea to a lovely little pub- Ben was an angel.

I got a few bits from Ben and Ste but my main presents hadn't arrived in time. Ste says my present will be here on Monday. I've also chosen the locket that I am having from Ben so that should be here next week too. I got a tripod for my camera, a new camera bag, a massive bouqet of flowers and a Mummy mug and pen from Ben!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi guys. Just at the MIL's... Complete chaos with my niece and nephews running amock!! Pumping in the upstairs bedroom... :) I have a sore throat and the start of a runny nose... Hrumpf, I hate being ill!! How is everyone else's Sunday? Is it peeing down with rain everywhere today?!


----------



## kcw81

Wow yr bday sounds nice Lou!! Ben was being an angel for real? That's fab! And wonder what u will get Monday? 

Ellen u and Paul sound pretty wild compared to me. Are you in your 20s still I forget. We had our roaring days awhile back but we mostly stay home now total homebodies.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it's raining here too Jess!! It's miserable! :-(

Casey- I'm 32 and still like my wild moments! :lol: I'd have them still if Ben would take a bottle and let me! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's first couple of days in cloth....



https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/091.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/300.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/338.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/406.jpg


----------



## SBB

Yay I came on to see Ben in cloth :happydance: 

Now to read back.... Got in at 2 and slept with the baby til 5! Was lovely but he won't sleep later now :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou I'm glad you had a good bday! :D 

Ellen that's funny, Danny would have been screwing too and I'd laugh!! 

I ended up staying up til 3am last night, I didn't drink any more though I just didn't feel like it, I still have a headache though!! I was just chatting to this girl that had a baby 3 months ago and hadn't really talked to anyone with a baby since! I really get for her cos she doesn't have any friends with babies and doesn't have you lot! But now obviously I'm knackered!! 

Lisa did I read that daniel is all better now he's off the meds?! That's fantastic news!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and lou how are you finding the cloth? 

We have that blue blanket!! love the last pic... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Lou he looks such a dude in his cloth!

Suz sounds like it will have made that mums night been able to vent to another mummy. It was that way for me yesterday too cos I dont know many in this area but there were 4 other mums all with daughters so it was really cool. Good u got a good cuddle session when u got back too! How did danny cope??

Casey, ooooh yes, I like my wild times hun. Very much so! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and Jess.....I share your sore throat and pain hun! Rubbish isnt it?


----------



## caz & bob

weather her is crap :rain: :rain: :rain: x x x


----------



## SBB

Pissing down here too! 

I think danny was fine actually, they seemed to have a nice time :) 

Sorry you girls are sick :hugs: I had an awful sore throat the other day but luckily it never turned in to anything... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Glad you had a nice time Suz! X

I'm still getting used to the cloth. In one way I love it! It's so pretty and he looks so cool!  Other things I'm not sure about... I used the staydry inserts yesterday and they seemed to keep him very dry which was good- but when he poo'd they were too narrow to catch the poo and so I had to change the Flip cover too. Now baring in mind Ben usually poo's at every single nappy change the two flips, both inserts AND the Bumgenius were all used, dirty and in the wash only an hour after we started! :rofl: The organic inserts which I've used today were much better at catching the poo because they are wider but he seemed very damp and wet in those :shrug: I'm going to keep practicing. I think it's hard to do the cloth properly and get used to it unless I go all out and buy enough nappies and inserts to do it properly!


----------



## SBB

Did you use a fleece liner on the organic insert? 

I didn't realise he still pooed so much!! Sammuel was like that too until quite recently and now he only poos once or twice a day suddenly :shrug: 

It's hard with just a few nappies, and it does also take a little bit of getting used to - but once you do you'll love it :) 

Perhaps you could order a whole load of eBay cheapies (I can find them for you) and try with them? They are super quick drying and cheap! Would give you more idea what it's like to use them full time. 

Also you could rinse the flip covers by hand cos they dry super quick. So when he's pooed on one, wash it and hang to dry while he's wearing the next one.... Then next change use the first one again... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh that's a good idea Suz- I'll hand wash the flips all day tomorrow and see what happens. Yes I'll order some eBay cheapies too. He was down to one or two poos a day but all of sudden seems to have reverted back to newborn type constant pooing! :shrug: 

I did use fleece liners- they seemed very damp too. Which way up am I supposed to have them? Furry side or back side? 

He won't sleep tonight! :-( Wide awake, shouting and smiling! :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

Lou why does Benny poo so much???? Wow!! Once a day for Jimmy or even every 2 days. I let him sit in it till he's all done tho! Takes 20 mins sometimes! Sorry he ain't sleeping. 

Suz hey girl glad u went to the do? It makes u appreciate Sammy more huh? Absence makes the heart go stronger. How'd Danny do?


----------



## SBB

With the white ones furry side up. I have heard fleece can take a few washes. It's not absorbant at all, in fact it repels water, moisture passes through it to the most absorbant side, ie the insert not the bum! so it SHOULD wick the pee away, not sure why it's not working. Keep trying and let me know if it's not working. Also if he's only just peed it will feel wet as it doesn't soak the liquid up as quick as a sposie I shouldn't think... 

Did you start a routine / sequence with him at all? Unbelivably S is asleep despite our 3 hour nap til 5!!! Sure he will be awake all night though :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Meant fonder not stronger!


----------



## kcw81

Suz that's great about samm- he is worn out from missing u! Altho Jimmy sleeps naps about 7 hrs during the day broken up so 3 hr nap isn't that weird.. Hummer goes 2. 5 hrs sometimes.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, a friend gave me a set of 5 cloth nappies that she was given by a client of hers... I'm never gonna use them, would you like me to send them to you?! I have no idea if they're any good... They're a brand I've never heard of.... They look like they may be Canadian... Let me know if you want them. Xx


----------



## SBB

Casey it defo made me appreciate him more! I really missed him. I fed him tonight and just lay there looking at him and he was just looking at ne with huge eyes in the dark and playing really gently with my hand and I actually cried a bit!!! :haha: 

I am glad I went I guess, made me realise I'm not bothered about drinking! I thought I would be but actually I had a couple and was nice and merry, then didn't drink for hours til I went to bed. when we go to the wedding in a couple of weeks I'll probably drive home after to save some money! 

How was your weekend with the inlaws? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oo yes please Jess! How much do you want for them? X


----------



## SBB

Oh and Danny did good!! X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Suz, THAT made me cry a bit then. Have to admit after a few drinkies I do tend to fawn over Pearl when I go to bed and a tear is always there................We just love them so much dont we?? Nothing wrong there!!!!!!!!!!

LOL! Casey I SWEAR we are alternate continents spirits...............Pearl is the same with her poops! Her and Jimbob are so meeting up when they are in their 20's!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Sorry Ellen :haha: 

Well jimmy and pearl are B&B twins so they should def meet up!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I follow a pattern Suz but not a routine with times. He gets up in the morning and usually starts looking tired within the hour and so usually has a nap for about an hour (still only on me though) then feeds when he wakes, plays for an hour or two then sleep again- we follow that pretty much all day. Then evening we take him for a bath (roughly between 7 and half past) and then lotion, book, feed- and then supposedly bed! He's still awake now though! 3 hours after his bath and 5 hours after he woke from his last nap!! :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Just the postage Lou, couldn't charge you for something I got for free!! Xx


----------



## babyloulou

If you're sure Jess that would be lovely! Shall I PM you my address then you can let me know the postage? X


----------



## babyloulou

What are the nappies called Jess? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'll have a look and let you know. PM me your address and I'll send them tomorrow. Xx


----------



## SBB

Yay for free nappies :) 

Lou that's basically what we do too! In the morning he's all lively and goes in the jumperoo while I have breakfast and hang out the washing, then he has a sleep usually. We don't have any kind of set times either :) 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, here are some photos of the pack
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/f5c1256b.jpg
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/853d521b.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Ben finally went to sleep with me boobing him! Was asleep for exactly 9 minutes and is now screaming! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Jess- I'll give them a try :hugs:


----------



## SBB

9 minutes :nope:

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh dear what's up with Ben? :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

He's asleep again for now....

Suz- Pops from the natural parenting section is selling Tuttos brand new. Are they good? Worth getting?


----------



## SBB

Yeh she works for cheeks and cherries who did the 40% off promo, hence why she has shit loads!! Yeh I got mine the other day and really like them. I actually kind of prefer the one size birth to potty one. They are so soft and lovely, and actually easy to use (I have read they can be a little complicated) 
Pops' prices were a bit high I don't know if she has dropped them... I'll have a look! But she was selling them for more than the cheeks and cherries site were... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

She's just said offers in the latest list, they were selling tuttos at £10.50 approx on cheeks & cherries (+p&p) so I'd prob offer £10.50 or £11 all in (Inc fees and paypal). She also might have other colours on another thread so if you don't like those you could see what else she's got. Lime looks really cool and I think black would be great! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I PM'd her asking if she had a lime and a turquoise. She says £28 for two all in. Does that sound expensive then? Maybe i should wait for a website sale instead?


----------



## SBB

Well say postage is £2.50 then £25.50 for 2 is £12.75 each, it's still cheap as they're £17.50 new it just seems a bit cheeky to sell them here for £2 more than on their site! To be honest it's highly unlikely there will be another 40% off sale any time soon, or ever! The most any site usually offers is 20%. 

You could say they were only £10.50 on C&C so offer £21-22 + postage and see if she'll meet you halfway or something? 

I feel really bad cos you asked me if you should get some in that sale and I said no cos I didn't know if they were any good :dohh:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh don't feel bad Suz! I like you trying things out for me first!  

I just googled them to see if they were cheaper anywhere (they weren't) and found a website with women talking about them saying they didn't like them! They were saying they are bagging round the bum and very complicated and that the SIO's are loads better. What do you think?


----------



## SBB

Wtf is up with photobucket uploading everything pixelated?! If you can see it properly this is him in the tutto 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/804f8ac4.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/df409788.jpg

There is a weird baggy kind of bit on the bum, it didn't bother me though. I have only used each one once so not had much chance to see which I really prefer but I really liked the tutto. The sio was good as well though. I can use both again tomorrow and reassess!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ok I'll wait for your reviews then! :thumbup:

Right I must try and get some sleep! Hardly got any last night and I reckon Ben will be up again in an hour! Night girls :hugs: xxx


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: the photos looked fine and VERY cute!! I like that colour nappy! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

I think that one is peppermint, the sio is turquoise... 

Will do pics and update tomorrow! Must sleep too... 

Night :wave: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Lou - I LOVE that last pic of Ben in the cloth diaper! Glad you're trying it out first since Daniel poos at at least half his diaper changes each day (and since he has at least 14 of those each day it seems, I'd need quite a supply of cloth to get by too!)
I did wash up my 2 fuzzibunz and inserts so I'm going to get brave and try them soon!

And yes, as soon as the medicine got out of Daniel's system, he was back to normal happy baby... such a relief!! I put a call out to the LC about my sore nipples. I've fed him 2x today.. once entirely on the left which satisfied him for 2.5 hours but which left my nipple stinging and throbbing. Then the next feed we did both breasts and he seems very full.. I only pumped 1 ounce after that too so he did a pretty good job. Thankfully that time didn't hurt too much, only when he kicked.
He likes to kick off the back of the chair (football hold) which would be fine if he'd release my nipple, but he hangs on so its like my nipple is a taffy pull or something!

Had my friend visiting yesterday.. I'm ready to be done with visitors.
Did I tell you girls about leaving him with the inlaws for the costco trip? drove me nuts!!!


----------



## lisaf

oh, and I want an ipad REALLY bad now


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone! Well after finally settling at 1am Ben slept for 2 hours then woke again at 3 fed went back to sleep for an hour and a half and then woke at 5am and won't go back to sleep!! So here I am at 5:30 up for the day! :shock: :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- I'm so glad Daniel is better! You sound so much happier! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls! Inlaws r leaving in the morning- I am getting ready to do Jims dream feed. it's been ok w them here- annoying yet helpful. I got to workout and pump lots and go to dinner w dh so cant complain! I had deep dish veggie pizza soo good! Also we got garlic bread with spinach cheese dip and I feel sick but it was worth it!

Lou sorry u are still up! Cute pics of bennjo tho. 

Lisa great news about Daniel being better and it sounds like he is doing well with full feeds. Sorry bout yr nips tho! 

I will check in tomorrow good night to all!


----------



## babyloulou

Night Casey. Glad you had a nice dinner out! That garlic bread and dip sounds yummy! :thumbup: xx


----------



## lisaf

Morning Lou!

Yes, I'm sooo much happier that he's better now! :) Also a lot happier on Sundays because I've had a few days of decent sleep with DH on baby duty, lol!
Of course now that its my night to put Daniel to sleep he won't go to sleep!! ARGH! :haha:

And DH let me buy an ipad! :) Its my wedding present/push present/Mother's day present! (yes we've been married 2 years and I'm still waiting for a wedding present, lol!)
Now I have to wait 2-3 weeks for my ipad to get here :dohh:

Sorry Ben was such a poor sleeper Lou! :( How you get by with so little sleep is beyond me! You deserve a medal!

Casey - glad the inlaws were bearable!


----------



## laura6914

just a quick one from me. Hope everyone and babies are well. 

Got my scan Thursday, :yipee:. Sooooo excited. Im totally clueless to gender now though as been having a lot of symptoms this week that i had with Shae. Bad acid reflux just to name one. 

Viewed 5 houses over the weekend but none surficed. Have another 2 viewings Thursday and im really really hopefull about the one. The area and the house look so perfect. Here is a link:
https://www.findaproperty.com/displayprop.aspx?edid=00&salerent=1&pid=8996710

What do you think?

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

That looks lovely Laura!! The picture of the town looks nice too! :thumbup: So excited about your scan!! Maybe we'll get another girl for the club? Xx


----------



## laura6914

fingers crossed the house is a nice as the pictures make out. 

I hope your right lou. Phil is desperate for a girl so badly. I think he will be really really gutted if its a boy. At least he will have time to get his head round it. 

xx


----------



## SBB

Sorry you got no sleep lou :( sammuel was pretty bad too but I got a bit at least... 

Laura the house looks lovely! 

Lisa I feel like I never speak to you now cos you're always on when I'm asleep! So glad he's better and you're getting to feed him on the boob a bit... Hopefully it will keep getting better... Yay for the iPad!! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

thanks Suz, its more than what we pay now in rent but i dont care as long as we are happy there. 

Sorry you arent sleeping well. You to Lou.
I dont know how you girls do it, then again, im sure i will find out in 5 months time. :haha:


----------



## SBB

I can't believe how cheap the rent is there! Here that house would be £900+ a month!! :( 

You have to come on thursday and let us know about the scan :happydance: 

Did you have any more thoughts about cloth? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Also when is verna back? I hope she's had a great time!! 

I might by some cheapy eBay HPTs. Where the hell is my AF? I'm so sure I ov'd... I know I'm not pregnant because we didn't dtd around that time at all. But I like peeing on sticks and thought I'd do one every few weeks just to be sure!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Suz, you poasaholic!! :rofl:

Good luck for the scan Laura! :hugs: that house looks lovely!! The 1bed flat above us is £850 a month rent!! Can't believe how cheap it is up there!! :)

Lou, sorry Ben didnt sleep well. :hugs:

Lisa, yay for then iPad!!! :happydance: It's gonna change your life!!! :)

Well, I've emailed the office to suss out extending the maternity leave to Jan... I know legally they have to let me take it, but I don't want to be alienated for doing so... We'll see what they come back with...


----------



## SBB

Good luck Jess!! Hope they're not going to be all twatty about it... 

Are you going for photos tomorrow? 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Ooohhh Suz, you may have OV'd later than you thought. :shrug: POAS :yipee:

WOW, i couldnt afford to live where you lot do. :haha: The rent in the house we are in now is £425 pcm :shock: House is gorgeous but after having neighbours like ours i can see why it was so cheap lol. 

Yey Suz, we are going to give them a go. Cant afford to at the moment though with everything going on. We have decided to leave shae in his pampers. He onnly gets through 3-4 nappies a day so its no a biggi anyway. a £9 pack lasts us a month.
But will be using cloth with the new baby. Ill defo pop on Thursday and let you all know. if i cant, ill text lou (as long as she doesnt mind) so she can update you. 
My app is 11 and we have viewings at 3 & 4. So when i have got back from hospital and picked shae up from his grandmas we might be a little strapped for time. 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have been the gym done light exercise weather her is still crap laura like the house hun it look nice x x x


----------



## laura6914

thanks caz, fingers crossed we can have it.
How are you feeling? 4DPO, not long now. 
x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, Suz, photos tomorrow... Hope Lili behaves! :)

Lou, I sent the nappies. Xx my Beaba babycook just arrived! Needs descaling, but looks in good nick. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Jess xx PM the postage cost and your Paypal xx


----------



## caz & bob

laura ok tbh symptom wise just bloated hun x x x


----------



## kcw81

Nice house Laura! I think the sunlight coming in that one roomlooks lovely.

Jess that's great u will have till January! They will be fine about it don't worry I am sure they love u right? How could they not? You sat on a ball at work and it popped!

Suz glad u got some sleep and Lou I can't believe Ben refuses to sleep anymore than 3 hrs! I should believe it by now tho.

Ya where r u verna??

Oh ya suz u r crazy to poas! You didn't dtd! Dude I bet u didn't ov. U really think u did? You prob just had gas or something!!


----------



## laura6914

caz, maybe the lack of symptoms is a good sign.

Hey casey :wave:

girls just to share, i found it in the freebies thread, 
If you get your fathers day cards from funkypigeon.com and enter code FUNKYFREE at check out your card costs nothing. 
I just got phil another one from bump, and then used his email adress to sign up again and got him one from me :haha: Im a right cheapo. :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Ben is being such hard work today! :-( He's moaning constantly! Screaming if I put him on his mat, in his Bumbo, his highchair and even the trusty Jumperoo!! :-( I hadn't eaten so thought I'd put him in his swing (haven't tried it for ages as he's always hated it!) he moaned in it while I ate- I went to put the dishes in the kitchen and fetched his coat to take him for a walk to calm him down- came back and he's fast asleep in his swing!!! :happydance: First time he's fallen asleep anywhere except on me or in the pram!!!


----------



## laura6914

ah lou thats fantastic. maybe he is turning a corner :shrug: fingers crossed.

i thought i would get a few biscuits to dunk in my brew and shae shouted at me, really shouted at me, to give him one :rofl: he always gets his own way. lol.


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies! Just got back from our 23 hour drive ... I will have to catch up in a bit.... Back to work today, first day of summer school for my dd and I have 147 emails to look at from work.... EEEK but our vaca was AMAZING!!! I'll post pics soon.

Love you ladies!


----------



## kcw81

Hey verna! Welcome home! Get busy lady w those emails! 

Lou that's fab about the swing!! Yay!

Yahooooooo the inlaws just left! Freedom!! The mil really is getting on my tits as u guys say. Isn't that whAt u say??


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! That sounds so funny coming from you Casey!! :rofl: Yes that is what we say :haha:

Glad you had a lovely time Verna :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL yes Casey......Thats what we say! 

And to quote you...........My throat is friggin killing me! Its super sore. Ive had to comfort eat all day. I must have put on about 5lbs! Hey ho.........

Laura, that pad looks lovely. The higher price will be worth it. Anything not to live nxt to those neighbours from hell hey?

Lou fantastic on Ben fallin asleep in the swing! Hope its the start of a new place to kip!

And Verna, fab to have u back honey. We missed u! Now get reading and then show us some piccies!!! x


----------



## laura6914

:rofl: yeah hun thats what we say. 

its very very quiet on here today. wheres everyone disappeared to?

x


----------



## laura6914

hey ellen, missed your post hun :wave:


----------



## kcw81

Totally was on me tits. Jimmy doesn't like her anymore! He was so fussy w her and just wanted his momma or daddy. She gets in his face too much and scares him- also she couldn't figure out that he no longer is okay to just sit there on the chair quietly and stare at things - he needs motion and being carried and constant entertainment and change of scenery. I am hoping now that he is less easy and less newborn like she will stop coming here every month. She went in a room while she was here and watched movies of Jimmy when he was a couple months old to remember how much he didn't mind her!!!! It's not ok with me to cone visit every damn month because they need to see Jimmy and then not really help out- it's not okay to just be vacationing away from their home and stay here every month! Right? I think they seriously just like our big tv and good food and comfy house sometimes. I am evil.


----------



## SBB

hahaha Casey! My MIL gets right on my tits too! Sorry Jimmy doesn't like her anymore... she'll have to learn how to entertain him! 

I have checked on my iphone and there were no updates for this thread so I thought everyone might just be really quiet - but you've been chatting! Maybe I unsubscribed by accident! 

Lou great news on Ben sleeping in the swing - FX it's a new thing he'll do! 

Ok, re the Tutto/ SIO sized Ittis. I like them both. They can be a little tricky to do up cos they aren't too stretchy, so you have to really pull them round unlike the BGs that you have which stretch quite easily. The sized SIO is trimmer than the tutto, here are some pics... I like both, no leaks and easy to wash / dry with all the bits attached. You could try one of each, the BTP will be the cheapest option in the long run, but the sized gives a better fit and no bagging. They are lovely and soft!

x x x 

Tutto BTP

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02554.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02549.jpg

Medium SIO

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02569.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02558.jpg

Random pics

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02547.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02516.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02533.jpg

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz........Sammuel is frickin massive lol! He looks like he's about to crawl ffs! His upper body strength is mental!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I swear to god he would EASILY win a worlds strongest baby comp! He looks like he can do frickin press ups!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: he is pretty strong I guess! He has started pushing himself right up like that. 

I dont want him to crawl any time soon!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Suz! Gorgeous photos! I quite like the baggy bit of the Tutto- looks good! :thumbup:

Ben has learnt to sit up for about 5 seconds at a time today. Here's the photos- including the one where he falls :rofl: :rofl:

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/58a735a2.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/f41ae61a.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/5cfadf29.jpg


----------



## lisaf

Hey Suz! I'm on when you are for once! :haha: Love the pics of Samuel!

Casey - lol! I totally agree, your house is not a vacation home. Maybe pretend the TV is 'broken' next visit? (hide a cable or something?).. .or say that you don't want Jimmy around a TV thats on anymore with that whole APA 2 year recommendation. Start making your home less inviting! ;) I'm evil too :rofl:

Lou - I'm so happy Ben fell asleep for you in his swing! And honestly, I want to know how you get by with so little sleep! Daniel was a total pain in the butt last night and I broke down in tears crying several times begging him to just sleep! I got one 2 hour stretch of sleep, then another 1.5 hours where I was woken up several times. I feel ok right now but I know that lack of sleep makes me super bitchy and I just don't do well in general... so tell me, Lou, what's your secret? drugs? please share!
And what was waking me up repeatedly? My stupid cat drinking out of DH's water cup.. she sticks her head way down in it, tips it slightly so it kept going 'tap tap tap' on the coffee table :dohh:

I talked to the LC about the nipple pain and she told me that I need to pump when it hurts to let my nipples heal and let some scar tissue form up which will make it less painful next time etc. She also recommended the gel pads and some antibacterial ointment to help me feel better/heal faster. Nice to not feel guilty when I pump instead of feed! My nipples are purple at the moment :haha:

Hi to everyone else! :) (not ignoring everyone else, just can't remember what I wanted to say :dohh:)


----------



## lisaf

lol Lou!!! I LOVE that last one.. the blurred motion of him falling, your hand reaching out to catch him :haha: AWESOME :)
Wow, sitting up already?! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww look at Ben! So cute! x

Lisa sounds like the pumping and those pads will help you heal hun. I didnt use the pads but did use cabbage leaves when mine got sore. Its nuts to think they ever hurt..............Time is a great healer as it seems the longer u do it the easier it gets.............ior maybe our nips are just knacked for life rofl!


----------



## lisaf

lol, my poor nipples! 
I used to have them pierced so I'm used to SOME nipple discomfort, lol.. but this is worse and it makes me dread feeding times. So I'm very glad to get a break!
My left breast expresses totally different than my right though.. it squirts straight back to end of the horn thingie.. but it doesn't fill up as fast as the right one which trickles/drips. I keep wondering if its because my piercing tore on the left side and the scar tissue has messed things up a bit.

ok... need some advice on swaddling.. Daniel's gotten very good at kicking his feet out of his swaddle. Last night turned into a battle. If I swaddled him, he'd kick violently and if he couldn't get his feet free he'd end up screaming. So I'd try a swaddle that let him stretch his legs out and he wouldn't go to sleep. I tried just gently covering him with a blanket which he would kick off and then finally calm down. But it was too cold to leave him with no blanket at all. I couldn't find the right combination for him! Help! :(


----------



## SBB

Love it lou! I just did a vid of S sitting/falling I'll post it if I can... 

Lisa you shouldn't feel guilty for pumping!!! You're doing great. I hope it gets less painful... Sorry you got no sleep. I have had several of the breakdown nights just begging him to sleep! I hope he gets better at it and you get some rest tonight :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lisa I always sucked at swaddling so don't know what to suggest. How about a sleeping bag? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- I have no secret! Wish I did! I'm just zombie-ing through each day! Some days are easy than others. Today has been a hard one- my head hurts and I feel sick because I'm so tired :-( 

My boobs do the same as yours. My left one is very forceful and "squirty", the right one however just trickles and sort of drips :shrug:

I also had the same problem with Ben and swaddling/blankets. He just wouldn't have a swaddle- he'd fight and fight until he was out of it!! Any blankets would get kicked off too. I have him in sleeping bags now- they are a god send! Before his head was big enough to not slip through the head holes though (I think he fit the sleeping bag at about 8 weeks) I used to dress him in a vest, then a sleepsuit and then a sleepsack/gown Didn't use any blankets. Sleep sacks are these.... https://www.nctshop.co.uk/prodinfo.asp?number=1516

Right I'm off to do the night time routine! Here's hoping....


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello ladies. :hi: 

LOVE the photos of Ben and Sammuel! So cute!

Lisa, sorry about the nips hon. :hugs:

Well, Lili has finished the next level of swimming!! Today she swam under water through a hoop!! Well, she was pushed under water, let go, glided through the hoop and the I caught her!! :) she may be small, but she is fearless!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, great to have you back! Glad you had a good tine!! :hug:

Lisa, what about something like this? https://www.babydayzboutique.com/ep...&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal&Locale=en_GB or as Suz says, a Gro bag.


----------



## babyloulou

Remember though that yiu can only use a grobag once their heads can't slip through the neck hole. Once you can move onto them though it's so much easier! :thumbup: i'd definitely buy one now Lisa and then keep trying it until he fits xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili is in gro bags... And I bet Daniel is bigger than her! :rofl: there are some small ones out there. Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless her! I bet she looks SO cute in a grobag Jess!!  Show us a piccy....


----------



## babyloulou

Wow there's a lot of us online!! :shock:


----------



## kcw81

Lisa- swaddle him in a blanket first then wrap him in the swaddleme brand velcro wrap they sell them on amazon and babiesrus. It keeps Jimmy stuck!!! Also if he has lotion on his arms it helps stick in the blanket. Sorry about yr nips!!! 

Thanks everyone for being w me on
The mil thing. I feel like an asshole sometimes when I complain!


----------



## Rudeollie

WOW! Well done Lilli! She'll be in the Olympics at this rate!!!

There are lots of us arent there..............Which reminds me, has anyone heard from Kel??? Havent seen her in months.......like loads of months! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here she is right now!
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/7db0818a.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies help me with congestion! My poor boy can't breathe out his nose. We have went to visit a friend 6 hours from home...I have called the Dr and they said little noses and suck it out but I get nothing. He is so miserable.


----------



## Peach Blossom

We use a saline nasal spray, specifically for babies. Also some vapourub on the chest and back. Poor mite. Do you have a vaporiser? You could put some eucalyptus in it. :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls...very chatty this weekend! I hope everyone is well.


----------



## lisaf

we have the velcro thingies.. they seem way too small on him though! He screams his head off when we get him in it, i think its so tight it hurts. We thought buying a bigger one (if they sell them) would be a waste of money but after last night I'll try it!
I have a sleep bag, I can see if it fits him, its a medium though.. might have to find a small to buy?

thanks girls!! I'll try those
Right now he's in the Moby and is fighting that too :( 

wish I could help sandi!


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I missed the swimming thing! Yay well done Lili!! :happydance:

That photo is so cute! Makes me jealous though that you have a sleeping baby! :haha:

Sandi- sorry about the congestion! I used chest rub gel on Ben when he was blocked up and it really worked! :thumbup: i have an organic one from Greenbaby but any should be fine. You can also get Carvol Drops (not sure what they're called there) that you put on a piece of fabric/tissue near the bed x

Ellen- Kel sends me the odd message on Facebook. Had one from her the week before last- and she comments on photos of the babies on there. She's fine x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Peach Blossom said:


> We use a saline nasal spray, specifically for babies. Also some vapourub on the chest and back. Poor mite. Do you have a vaporiser? You could put some eucalyptus in it. :hugs:

I have a vaporisor at home but I have been visiting a friend. I have the saline and nose sucker...I will get some vapor rub. Thank you. She has long hair dogs...and dog hair is every where do you think he could be reacting to that?


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- Ben hates being in any carrier. I have two Gracos and a BabyHawk Mai Tei- he hates them all! I would definitely go for a sleeping bag if he's fighting the swaddle x


----------



## Rudeollie

Sandi - Try raising the top end of the cot with some books so he's tilted and then it'll drain away from his sinus'......................And also try a bowl of hot water under the cot with some vapor drops in! 

Lou, glad she is doing ok! Shame she doesnt come on here anymore tho.


----------



## babyloulou

Speak of the devil- I've just clicked on my Facebook app and noticed that Kel has just commented on Jess' Facebook status about Lili swimming :haha: We must be clairvoyants!! :haha:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you ladies. Gonna go...hard to read from my phone


----------



## SBB

Hope gunner feels better sandi, sorry I don't have any suggestions sammuel hasn't been blocked up yet! 

Yay go lili!! That's so cute I bet she looks adorable doing it! She looks so cute in her sleeping bag too :) 

Verna I think maybe I forgot to reply earlier - so glad you had fun and can't wait to see some pics!! :hugs: 

I can't remember anything else!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sandi, Gunner is too young for allergies really, but it couldn't hurt to try and de dog fur his surrounding area... Also you can try a light sinus massage,_ put your thumbs_ either side of his nose and gently move them out over his cheek. Some pressure is needed.

Sorry about my sleeping baby Lou... :blush: if it helps she's been _wingey_ all afternoon!!


----------



## babyloulou

Who get???


----------



## babyloulou

While we're on the subject of sleep do any of you make the babies self settle? I can't imagine ever being able to do that :-( We can't even force him to sleep :-(


----------



## SBB

Out your tubs?! Who get?! Predictive text by any chance Jess?!?! :rofl:

Lou Sammuel can settle on his own SOMETIMES. but generally I need to be involved! And it's literally only because of the dummy. Otherwise I'm sure we'd still be going crazy rocking him to sleep for hours on end... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: :rofl: ok, have amended the predictive text errors!!! :rofl:

Lili self soothes every night... She let's me know its time to go to bed now! At 7ish she goes in to her cot and chatters away until she falls asleep. We didn't plan it or try to do that... It just seemed to happen and now that's the routine!


----------



## SBB

Watch out Jess, I predict :gun: from lou!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## kcw81

Do you have an awesome interesting crib mobile Lou? With lights for night? Jimmy stared at that in his swaddle and falls asleep... He cries a little at first nut I bat at the hanging things so he gets distracted by them going shaky and then o sneak away.

You guys your babies are so cute!! Love the pics of samm- he always looks so curious! And Lou Benny is doing great with the sitting! Wont that be nice when he can stay put??? Jess lilli looked so darling and peaceful. Congrats on swimming! 

Dang I can't keep up! But hopefully Lisa you saw my post about the swaddleme- it works almost 100 percent of the time.


----------



## babyloulou

Ben is getting worse and worse. I was thinking we should be getting him to self settle by now but when he's getting that bad that he won't even let us settle him anymore then I don't think I can try that at the moment. 

We use a dummy Suz but he's not bothered about it. His crying at night is not whingey type crying it's full on upset (looks very scared) sobbing with tears. I really hope this is just the four month sleep regression making everything worse and not a slippery slope :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Yes we have a mobile on his cot in the nursery that he likes to watch in the mornings while I get dressed- I tried to move it onto his crib to see if it worked but it seems to wake him up even more and makes him want to play. If I use the seahorse or sleepsheep he just becomes wide awake and want to chew on them :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, sometimes Lili gets restless and won't settle with me, and yet I put her in her cot and she goes off on her own... Sometime I think they just want you to leave them to it.... At least that's the impression I get from Lili!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Meant to say have u uk'ers seen the USA One born starts on Thursday. 

Pearl self soothes herself and like Jess we didnt plan it, she just started doing it herself from week 12................Shes so cute tho. She goes into her crib, I say her muslin near her and she turns her head to the left and falls asleep.

Poor Rude cats got blood in his wee wee...............Says online it could be cystitis or a tumour. Will have to get onto the vets tomorrow and see if my friend can take him!


----------



## kcw81

Lou it sucks!! How can he regress when never slept inthe first place!!! Not fair!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Ellen, poor puss cat. That is what happens to Puss. He has recurring cystitis. They'll give you antibiotics and a painkiller called meta am. They may also give you something called cystaid... If you don't have insurance, get it tonight as it can get pricey!! Don't feed him any dried food at all and add a little water to the wet food. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Do you leave the muslin in with her Ellen? 

The problem we have is that if we put Ben in the crib he throws an absolute fit. He looks terrified!! He never used to! Then he gets so overtired! If I leave him in there or try and settle him in there he never drops off- he will just stay awake for hours!!! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Awww poor puss cat :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah she has it in with her most nights but isnt fussed for it or not to be honest. Its more a habit we've got into hahahaha

Oh shoot Jess............Seriously no dry food??? Cos thats all he eats. Wont touch wet food at all..........We dont have insurance either. How long does it take to kick in before I can claim???


----------



## Peach Blossom

Dry food makes it worse as it dehydrates them. We had to stop it all completely when Puss started his episodes. Call direct line tonight and it should be immediate cover. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

When you call though Ellen don't mention that there is anything wrong with puss cat at the minute! Say he's perfectly healthy! Once it's kicked in you can say he's mysteriously fallen ill. If you admit he's having trouble now the insurance won't cover that particular illness xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thansk girls..................oh no way would I dare mention he is ill! FX we can get things sorted! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope you get it sorted lovely. Xx

Joe's off to Cairo tomorrow for 4 days... :( single mum again for a while... :cry:


----------



## SBB

Ellen usually it's 14 days after you take the insurance out before you can claim for anything :( so you'd have to wait until then to even take her in... But there may be some that offer immediate claims. Hope she's ok :hugs: 

Lou sammuel was the same, he wouldn't whinge he was bawling and had real tears and got into such a state, I can't believe how he is now compared to that... 
I dont know what to suggest. :hugs: It was so hard and I can't imagine if he was still doing it :hugs: 

Jess my sister has spilt up with her boyfriend, she's very upset :( she may have very puffy eyes tomorrow, I think a little cuddle with the micro baby will cheer her up if you don't mind!!! I'm tempted to bring sammuel to meet you both and we can do a micro / massive baby pic :haha:

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww do it Suz! Massive vs micro lol!

Bless u Jess on your own again. Hope this is it for a while for Joe! xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, Suz, that would be great! Your poor sis. I will make sure micro baby is adorably cuddly to make her feel better. Let her know that if she wants to postpone then we can. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Nah... He's in Malaga for 3 days next week!! Then we go on holiday for 2 weeks though :d


----------



## babyloulou

I'll just have to hold on to the fact that Sammuel (and the others) are a month older than Ben! Maybe in a months time Ben will be better :shrug:

Oh no- sorry Joe is going away again Jess! :cry:


----------



## SBB

Oh no I missed about Joe going away :( that sucks! 

What time are you going in? My inlaws are meant to be coming over but I could prob tell them not to! I'll have to check with Harrie that it's ok as well. Thank you, she'll have to go to work anyway so won't need to reschedule... Just might be a bit sad :( 
She's done the right thing cos the guy isn't going to make her happy long term but she just gets into such a state about it! Bless her... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm going at 1. Bless her, it's never easy even when it's the right thing to do.


----------



## babyloulou

Have fun Jess. Hope you get some lovely photos xx

Well Ben has finally zonked- cuddled up to a muslin. I've put it in his crib with him but it scares me! :shock: I didn't want to wake him up by taking it away though!


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou where are your muslins from?? Pearl sleeps with hers on her sometimes and its totally fine.................Her ones are from mothercare. My friends son does the same but she only lets him with Mothercare - shes had loads and the others are all quite heavy.

Hey give it a go. If he sleeps take it off when u go to bed...........Do u have the angelcare monitor???


----------



## Peach Blossom

I wake up sometimes and Lili has put a muslin over her face!! If I move it she just puts it back!


----------



## Rudeollie

Wow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,so maybe are girls ARENT fab sleepers.............They just need their muslins lol!


----------



## SBB

Sammuel often ends up with a muslin or the blanket over his face!! Muslin is so breathable though so don't worry. 

Guess what, I just changed my name by deed poll :rofl: I am now Suzanne Harmer-Page! When we get married I'll drop the Harmer... £13.50 online :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

By the way I HATE my angle care monitor! I think its shit!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes we have the Angelcare monitor- the muslin is a stripey one from Ikea- it is quite sturdy but seems breathable with air gaps if you know what I mean x


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO! Suz where the HELL did that idea come from..................ROFL! x


----------



## babyloulou

Why do you think it's shit Suz? How come you've changed your name? 

It's not the putting it over the face that worries me- it's all the warnings they say about not putting things in the crib that could strangle them :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh I love my angelcare..............Its the only monitor I couldve considered gettin after my friends little ones condition. I wouldnt have slept otherwise!


----------



## Peach Blossom

We have the angelcare monitor. A few years ago my nephew stopped breathing in his sleep and spent months in hospital thankfully he is fine now. I like having the added reassurance with the angelcare... Only problem is I constantly forget to turn it off when I get her up so the alarm is always going off!! 

Is your name change your fathers day present Suz? :d


----------



## Peach Blossom

P.s Suz, when I got married I changed my name on everything except my passport. I had a real wierd thing about changing my name on my passport!! It took me 3 years to change it! :rofl: however I have a note on there saying that I'm also know by my maiden name professionally!!


----------



## SBB

Changed my name cos I want the same name as Sammuel, but we're not marrying any time soon! 

I don't use the sensor pad on it because he's always in various places in the bed with us, but when I tried in the beginning, the bits kept beeping every few seconds, so if Danny was in bed, and the baby was in his room and I went in and picked him up, to stop the alarm I'd turn the thing off, but then the one in the bedroom would keep beeping to tell me the other one was off!! 
Also we get constant interference on it, like a crackling... Does my head in!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I don't think Danny gives a shit about my name change so don't think he'd be too impressed with that as a present :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Same here Jess, my friends little boy has Apnea and last year we spent months to and fro to heart specialists for appointments as he stopped breathing several times a night. The angelcare was recommended to ensure the quickest reaction in case it happened so is a god send for me lol!

And I took years to change my passport over too hahaha I didnt want to do it either hahaha x


----------



## SBB

When he goes in his cot or sleeps through I'll def use it, but it just drives me mad for now!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I love the reassurance of the Angelcare when we're downstairs. I was going to get it anyway but then the midwife recommended it during our booking in appointment when Ste dropped into conversation that all the males in his family have dodgy tickers. His grandad died at 59 of a heart attack, his brother had a heart monitor on and off throughout his 30's and his 15 year old nephew is waiting for an operation on his heart to widen some valves or something! :shrug: But the absolute thing that topped it off for us is that Ste himself had an episode when he was 14. He came home from school told my MIL he felt a bit sick and then collapsed! His heart stopped 3 times over the next 24 hours and he kept having to be defibrillated to be brought back. They never found out why... So scary!!!! :shock: So Ben is having the monitor until he's 21 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I do agree with you about the static noise on it though Suz!! Drives me crazy!! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Gosh that's all very scary!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

:wave: I have been stalking you all. Prob is I just read 15 pages or so and am totally clueless on what I wanted to say!!!

Laura- love the cottage! So excited for Thursday!

Verna- welcome back love!

Jess I cannot wait to see some micro baby pics!

Lisa- yay for iPad!

Caz- fxed!

Ellen- how's it going? I spaced what I read... Life is good? Was it your cat that has problems? So sorry.

Suz- what's he best way to try a whole bunch of diff nappies? eBay? How much should I pay for used to try some diff sizes?

Jess- sorry single mom for now! The 2 wk vaca will be nice!!!

Casey- when and where are you going for your vacation this fall? Will u need a passport? I need to be getting myself one... Better get on that.

Marg- hi!!!

Sandi- def try the saline. It's hard to do but squirt up a lot and suck it all out. Has worked well for max when he was a wee one..

Afm all is well. Can't wait to start running. Going to look another jogger tomorrow to be able to do that. Lol. Had sex this morning. Ouch. Off to clean the bathrooms while the boys are sleeping. Oh and do u think if I took clomid I could get my period back while breastfeeding or is that dangerous while breast feeding? I want my cycle. Seriously want to get preg within 6 months. Lol


----------



## SBB

Chell you're crazy!!! I highly doubt clomid and BF is a good idea! 

Have a google and see if anyone does a nappy trial there. I think it's quite popular there, you get sent a load of different types to try. Did you get my PM? 
If you're buying preloved they are about 50-70% of the price of new usually... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey chell where ya going? I have a pport already but we are going to Maui so won't need one. R u going to Mexico? Cool that u are going to jog! I can't wait till Jimmy faces front on the bob stroller we have so I can take him out fir runs! I am tired of the treadmill.


----------



## babyloulou

Chell you are insane woman!! You must be a superwoman!! One month in and talking about Clomid again!! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

You know maybe there's a certain point after birth that we think about ttc again, I remember after being so traumatised after the birth at about 5-6 weeks me and Danny decided to ntnp!! And I was quite keen to get preg really quick! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks ladies! I knew I'd have your support. :rofl: 

Casey- Mexican cruise. Yeehaw! I'm so excited to get my cruise on.

Suz yes thanks for the pm. How do I even search for nappie trials?

Lou- u know u want another one right now!!! Take that 3 hour sleep down to nothing each night! Lol. Just teasin ya! You are superwoman!

Yes jogging will be nice but the weather has been crap here too! Half day is sunny half is cold rain! Grr! River is up way high! We ran the river trail today but the water was so high I didn't let he kids out of the bike trailer to play. Too scary!


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry Suz after I cleaned the pots I reread what u wrote about google. Lol. Errr. Duh. I'm not the brightest crayon into box!


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-what about this one??? These are all good brands right?

https://www.diaperdaisy.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=374


----------



## babyloulou

Chell i am SO jealous about that trial!! That sounds brilliant!! I've bought two Flips, one Bumgenius and 4 inserts and it cost me over £55!! So to try that many for 20 dollars is a right bargain! :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

NICE LOU! I think I will try this!


----------



## kcw81

Nice chell a Mexican cruise?? With the kids?

I forgot to even respond to this and I don't remember If anyone else caught it with all the girls online today but Lisa!!!!! Nipple piercings!!!!! What??? Haha are u serious? Haha ouch! What in the world would make u want to gey yr nip pierced?


----------



## Onelildream

Casey- no kids. That would spoil the fun! I'm super excited! I love all you can eat. Lol.

Lou and Suz- forgot to say I love the babes! Cute pics!

Oh and I sent out all my birth announcements only to have them sent back. Frick! Tried to save $ by doing them from a local printer and getting hubs to design them and mailing them as postcards, but turns out that after all the hassle I need to treat them as normal letter size and each needs extra postage. All in all I could have had them all typed up instead of hand written and sent out by a photo company for less than I have spent... And not to mention I wrote 75 of them as invitations so it killed my hand!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SBB

Chell that trial looks perfect!! 

Gutted about the birth announcements :( but its nice to have these things hand written :) 

I think I'll get my shit together and go to meet Jess and Lili!! Exciting :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ooooh have fun meeting a CCGB in real life Suz! Hope the babies behave! 

Chell..........one word for you - mental lol! Only jokin, Im jealous you have the strength and support to wish for another so soon after little man!

Gorgeous sunny day ehre today so got up early worked out before Pearl woke up, just had some breakkie and now going to get my shower and plant some bulbs in the garden and have a nice walk later. x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo... How exciting! Can't wait to meet Sammuel... And you too Suz! :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: weather her is lovely today going the gym at 10 come home have a shower go the hairdressers wooppp then come home have tea and then take my son fishing to pass the 2ww symptoms bloated feel a bit sick tender boobs peeing a lot wwwwooopppp x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Have fun Jess and Suz! I'm so jealous that you are getting to meet!! :thumbup: Maybe we should organise a big meet up at some point? X

Well i hardly dare say this but Ben only woke up twice last night! :shock: He slept from 9.30 to 1am in his crib- moved him into bed with me and fed him at 1. He went straight back to sleep and didn't wake up until 5am. He fed and went back to sleep until 8am!! :happydance: I really hope this is a sign of things to come and not a fluke because he was so tired from the night before! X


----------



## Rudeollie

WOW! Lou that is fantastic sleeping! Did u muslin him up again?? FX this is the start of sleep for you...................

Caz, sounds like u have a nice day planned!

Jess - Maybe lift a few weights before u go..........Just so u can pick Sammuel up rofl! Compared to Bonsai he's going to weigh a tonne isnt it?

Just reserved Pauls Fathers day pressies..................A pizzza stone and a bike helmet lol! How random I know! x


----------



## babyloulou

Speaking of Fathers Day- if anyone wants a nice little present from LO for Daddy I ordered a lovely book from Amazon. It's called 'Why I Love My Daddy'. It came yesterday and it's really nice! Loads better quality than I thought! :thumbup: It has different animal on each page saying why the love their Daddies. (things like "I love my Daddy because he keeps me safe", "I love my Daddy because he's tall", etc...) and then the book ends with a page saying "but no one loves their daddy as much as..." then the next page is a frame for a picture of bubs and Daddy. It's so sweet! It's this one... 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/0007206003?qid=1308041816&sr=8-1


----------



## SBB

That's cute lou! I havent got him anything yet :haha: so may get that! 

Great sleeping Ben!! I don't feel bad now telling you about sammuels sleep, he did 8pm to 2am!! He was right over on dannys side of the bed and normally he wakes when we get in, but he didn't so Danny had no room :haha: then he slept til 2, fed then woke again at 4.30 I think. Then I fed him again at 7.30 then we both went back to sleep at 8.45 til now!! :happydance: 

Better have some breakfast and get ready... :D 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good news on the sleeping girls! It is a full moon tomorrow plus a full lunar eclipse... Very powerful! That could be helping the sleep! Long may it last!! :happydance: For Lou's sake I won't mention Lili's sleep last night.... :blush:

If the Ukers do want to meet up then remember a while back I suggested my dads cottages in Cornwall? We could do a long weekend down there sometime....


----------



## babyloulou

That would be amazing Jess!! :thumbup: We should definitely do that! Would everybody else be up for it? 

Just took Ben to get him weighed and he's dropped down the chart another little bit- he's now sat just under the 50th line. He was 15lb 5oz


----------



## lisaf

I'm up doing the 5 am pumping! watching my cats try to eat the rug (or some tiny bug they're hunting on it :haha:)
Lou- that is amazing sleep!! Do you feel weird after so much sleep deprivation to finally get some rest
Casey- lol, I pierced them for fun. It was kinda neat but once I tore one (not nearly as bad as it sounds) I was done with them.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I feel brilliant Lisa- feel like I've had 12 hours :rofl:

How's Daniel doing? X


----------



## lisaf

He's doing a lot better. Bought him a large Velcro straight jacket and that seems to have helped. He hasn't given me a long stretch of sleep tonight but at least he's going back down easy. I kept it dark during his feeds too but had to turn the light on to clean his massive poop up.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oooooh Lisa.............I dont care what u say. Torn nipple!?!??! F*ck no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spent a lovely morning in the sunshine. Missed a cream session tho and my chest a lil bit burnt! x


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls! Lou sooooooo frickin happy bout yr sleep!! Yay!! Ok don't jinx it- hope he does it again!

Suz u too! Do u feel rested?

Jess you guys are meeting up? I want to meet too!! Boo hoo!

Ellen that sounds lovely in the sun- was pearl with u? Is she a red head?

Lisa u are wild! I never knew!! A wild past ... Ouch though! I bet u have some tatts too?


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey Pearl is a to be confirmed head...................She looks red in certain lights on certain days and blonde other times. She is our enigma hair colour!

What are u and Jimbob up to??

Im off back into the garden now. Waiting on Paul telling me when he's hone so I can start making tea..............Us silly buggers planned hot hot meals all week as it was MEANT to rain. Now Im realy not vibin pork with veggies and cheese sauce lol!


----------



## kcw81

You plan your meals?? How adult and domestic of you. Jimmy is strawberry blonde right now too!! We dont know yet if he will go red or blonde. I was blonde when a baby but a bit reddish when a child. Jimmys napping and I just ate and gotta pump soon! Same old same old. I think when he gets a little older we will go
Out and do things but we dont do anything now! I will workout today and take the dog for wAlks and make dinner and that's it! Other than that it's pumping and playing with jumbo. He is my sole hobby.0


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well, we're back! Lili did such a great job modelling for the photos!! :) and it was really lovely to meet Suz and Sammuel too. Seeing Lili and Sammuel next to each other was hilarious!! :rofl: I can't wait to see the photos of them together! At one point they were holding hands... Ahhhhh.....


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- cute! We can't wait to see!

So happy everyone slept well last night! Yay!

Well off to get us all ready and head out to look for a jogger and get more stamps for the announcements. Kids made a massive mess they are trying to clean up. Lol.


----------



## SBB

I'm back too! Lol they are just so different it's funny. Lili is gorgeous I can't wait to see the pics :) I'll get Harrie to send me one of them together so I can post it!! Thanks so much for doing it Jess :flower: was lovely to meet you! I know it cN be a bit stressful trying to get your baby to 'perform' but she was brilliant! 

I am def up for meeting :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Omg that's crazy u met! Did u guys hug? I wish I could have been there. Can't wait to see the pics! 

Chell get a bob duallie! The revolution model! Great for jogging. When u going on the cruise?


----------



## Peach Blossom

It was a pleasure to do it, she loved it! Being naked all day is her idea of a good time!! Sammuel is gorgeous too. His eyes are hypnotic. Can't wait to see the photo of them together! :) 

I'll talk to my Dad and see when we could go down to the cottages. 

:hug: to everyone


----------



## SBB

I know Casey it's crazy! No we didn't hug, I love your questions! We did a kiss on the cheek :haha: 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Jess u wear orange blossom perfume? Does it smell florally at all or just citrus? Right now I wear mango mandarin by bath and body works but am pretty sure they discontinued it. :(


----------



## Onelildream

Casey I will look for that. We are going the last week of October. Right when we start getting snow here so it should be a nice break from that! 

Suz and Jess I wondered that too. Was it akward? I am sure we are all a bit different or more refined when we can see what we are saying before we say it. Lol


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's citrusy, not floral at all... Really nice. Check it out at Jo Malone.

We didn't hug cos I was covered in wee!! :rofl: Lili's wee I should add!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wasn't awkward at all. Was very lovely :)


----------



## kcw81

Hahaha glad you clarified that Jess! Yah it would be weird but cool to meet! What if one of us was a big hoax and was actually Like some weird 60 yr old man??? Haha just kidding. 

Chell sounds fun!! We will both be tan for November then! So sex hurt when u did it the other day? Yr still sore?


----------



## Peach Blossom

He would have to be a very big weirdo to get off on all our chat about nappies, sore nipples, prolapsed vaginas and piles!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

It's most likely to be Ellen who is the old guy I think. Haha. She doesn't do fb so is a suspect!!


----------



## SBB

Would have to be a massive weirdo!! And yep Ellen is prime suspect :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

kcw81 said:


> It's most likely to be Ellen who is the old guy I think. Haha. She doesn't do fb so is a suspect!!

Oh my god!!! I've just nearly wet myself!! :rofl: Poor Ellen :rofl: 

So glad you girls had a nice time! I can't wait to meet you :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lol when we meet I'm guessing all the guys will be there?! there wil be no prolapse/piles talk - and no talk about sex or they'll know we always talk about it :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Think I may get this dress for the wedding next week, it looks much nicer in real life!! 

https://www.jigsaw-online.com/fashion/1001254/J13300/womens/dresses/lyocell-bedouin-print-maxi-dress

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

That's gorgeous Suz. I've just ordered this dress for.. Um... For wearing! https://www.joebrowns.co.uk/sp+Womens-Dresses-Tunics-Vintage-Beach-Dress+LD278


----------



## Rudeollie

Jeez thanks girls....................glad we're full of trust on here! I dont do FB cos I cant be arsed keeping in touch with flippin billions of people I cant be f*cked talking to but hey if that makes me sus then so be it!


----------



## Smile4me

who is meeting who,,,,, I missed something???


----------



## Smile4me

oh and 7 more days until testing... lol


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and Pearl just had pureed pear for dessert and loved it.................

And Ive just lost an other uncle.


----------



## Smile4me

Oh Ellen hun I am soooo sorry :( was he also on your dads side?


----------



## SBB

Ellen I'm so sorry about your uncle :hugs: 

You know that was a total joke right?? Of course we don't think you're sus cos you're not on FB, was only messing :hugs: 

Jess that dress is lovely!! 

Verna where are our holiday pics as promised?! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Well.... I was so tired when I got home from work last night and of course the kids (who slept the entire way home) 21 hours... were ready to go shopping for glass containers, and other crafts so they could make projects with all of the shells they collected from the Ocean, and Adam left his wedding ring at home so I had to run around taking him his wedding ring to work... God forbid he go a day without it... LOL and then ran around with the kiddos buying stuff for the projects they are working on today.... so that's my excuse :) I do promise to have pics of Mexico and Florida very very very soon!!!!!


----------



## Smile4me

I missed something about an old man and somebody meeting someone... 

FILL ME IN PLEASE!!!!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

No Verna he was my mums last surviving bro.................Its horrid tho as he was my Auntie Pats twin, so now all the others are feeling the dark of death at the door you know?? The youngest is 64 and the oldest is 75. Its so depressing!

FX for this time next week............We need our Verna graduating this month!!!! x

I hope so Suz...........If I were bullshitting I would certainly be more attentive than I am. ROFL!.................................Anyone ever seen the documentary called "Catfish". If not check out a TRUE faker blogger. Unreal! This woman created about 30 alter egos......


----------



## SBB

Verna me and jess met today as my sister took some photos of lili, and we were saying us ukers should all meet. 

Then casey said that one of us could in fact be an old man! It was a joke.... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Is that the one where the guy falls in love with this girl over the Internet and his mate films it all then he goes to see her and it's some fat old woman? I want to see that! 

Ellen we know you are you, don't be silly :hugs: was a total joke!!! 

Verna are you testing?! Exciting! I believe all your excuses... When you have a minute would love to see the pics :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Ellen I'm so sorry :hugs: You are having such an unfair time :-( I'm sorry that joke was said at the wrong time when you've just had bad news. We all love you :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Suz thats the one..................It was un fricking believable! If its on 4OD definately watch it. If I see it repeated I'll post.

The guy was so lovely too. You had to just feel v v v sad for her in the end............

Thanks girls. I wish the phrase "It comes in three's" wasnt true. But with my family its always the way. Its sh*t! And I know its just life but seriously 3 in a month?!?!??!


----------



## kcw81

Omg Ellen I saw catfish- very good. Sorry about yr uncle and the joke!!! I was teasing. Are u mad? I am really sorry.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh god, Ellen I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle. :hugs: I really feel for you right now, it's so unfair. 

Sorry our joke was badly timed too. :hug:


----------



## SBB

I read an article about it and it sounds really good so will check if it's on 4od, thanks :) 

3 in a month totally sucks, so sad :hugs: hope you're ok? Well as ok as you can be anyway... :hugs:

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I pmed u Ellen. You better say you forgive me or I will go into a guilt spiral!


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Casey u friggin nutball.............How could I ever fall out with my soul sister hey?? My pea in a pod....................xxx

Did meant to leave in suspense there just had mum on the phone talking through what happend and stuff. All v depressing. 

Ive had to have a biscuit to cheer me up! Think I need some retail therapy tho!


----------



## kcw81

Definitely buy yourself a cute sundress! Cool- luv ya Ellen my soul sista!


----------



## babyloulou

Are you ok Ellen? I'm so sorry :hugs: Was it unexpected? You certainly deserve retail therapy :hugs:


----------



## SBB

There's some cute stuff on here Ellen https://www.thelittlelegscompany.com/baby-clothes-summer/footless-babygrows-coveralls-bodysuits.html

Or did you mean for you?! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

awww I want to meet all of you! That is on my bucket list for sure even if we are in our 50's seriously, we need to deem a spot on the map!

Oh and I think I'm cursed as soon as I said I was testing in 7 days, I started getting cramps :( GRRRR


----------



## Rudeollie

It kinda was and wasnt Lou.....................My auntie (his wife) passed away 3 weeks ago, he got admitted to hospital btu checked himself out, and when the docs went round to get him back in they found him at the bottom of the stairs. He had bleeding on the brain and was put into a medical coma and unfortunately today showed no brain activity so they turned off his machine. We all think if he hadnt gone in he would have died at home alone, he couldnt cope with Hazel we dont think. So sad.

I cant decide whether some therapy for me or Pearl. Maybe both...............

On a funny note. Ive burnt my tits! Had to cover them in sudacrem! Oooops!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Surely micro baby has to have something from a cOmpany called littlelegs! :rofl:

Ellen, that is so sad about your aunt and uncle. :hugs: PMSL about your tits though!! Ouchie! :rofl: Do you have a proper ppt of sudacream? Or did you have to try and scoop out one of those test pots?! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

HAhahaha Jess its a big pot. I bought about 6 pots when Sainsburys were on offer last year and in 6months Ive only used half of one hahahaha If this sun keeps up tho I might use them all rofl!

Oh and yeah Lilli NEEDS something from Littlelegs!


----------



## caz & bob

her girls my new hair do ellen so sorry hun x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0216.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen that is so sad! Loads of love and kisses to you :hugs: I really hope you are ok :hugs:

Suz- where the hell have you been hiding that site!! I LOVE the clothes on there!! :shock:


----------



## Rudeollie

Wow Caz.......dont think we've ever seen you!!!!!!!!!!! Loving the new do and glad u went blonde for sunshine summer days! x


----------



## SBB

Love it Caz!! 

Ellen 6 pots of sudocrem?!?! I'm only halfway through the tester pot I got with bounty :rofl: 

Lou I don't know, they email me and I don't know why!!! Think maybe they were at the baby show.... 

I have bought some dresses for the wedding. Am just buying everything then sending it all back!! 
Any ideas for Sammuel? 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

My friend just got her son a super little suit for a wedding from next Suz, linen, teamed up with some cute tshirt and pumps. Also the dreaded Vertbaudet do some v nice outfits for formal occasions....................But you might get it in time for the 10th anniversary!

Yeah they only cos £8 so I got them. I use it all the time tho as does Paul. And Ive stuck one in my SIL's baby to come pile of gifts!


----------



## babyloulou

What about one of these Suz :rofl: :rofl:

https://www.zazzle.co.uk/black_tie_wedding_baby_t_shirt-235972111342894062


----------



## babyloulou

Hey I've just remembered I'm supposed to be going to the Derby Meet from here tomorrow :-/


----------



## SBB

Thanks Ellen I'll check those out! Lou that's such a rip off for a baby grow!! 

Are lots of people going to your meet? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

What about something like this Suz? https://www.eaststore.com/catalog/product_436_Classic_Dragon_Embroidered_Tang_Jacket_cat_38.html


----------



## SBB

That's lovely Jess! 

I love these https://www.next.co.uk/g364608s2 not for the wedding obviously! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I shouldn't have looked on next and verbaudet - thanks Ellen!! I want everything :D 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Very cute!!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww they're so cute!! 

There's only a few going Suz. I don't know any of them apart from one girl I was in 3rd trimester with who I've just discovered lives around the corner from my Mums where I grew up. About 10 minutes away from my house now. Not sure whether to go or not. They're meeting at our local shopping centre which I could do with going to anyway so I may go and see what it's like- then go shopping :shrug:


----------



## SBB

You might as well I guess! Might be fun :) 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry Suz........But I now NEED that yellow next romper with the hippo on. There is a running family thing that Paul is a hippo and his bro is a rhino......Dont ask lol!


----------



## babyloulou

Right girls- I need your help. Ive bought one of these for Ste for Father's Day....

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003OWDLFM/ref=oss_product

I'm filling it with 5 photos with Ben holding letters to spell "Daddy". Help me choose which photos....Can I post some for each letter and take a vote?


----------



## SBB

Go for it lou! 

I know Ellen I love them! I might ask for next vouchers for my bday so I can buy stuff for him!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

The yellow one was my favourite too Ellen!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## babyloulou

OK- for the first "D" - pick a picture....

*A*
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/i.jpg

*B*
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/j.jpg

*C*
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/k.jpg

*D*
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/l.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

The last one has my heart melting lou!!!!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah the last one gets my vote. Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Ellen!!

Now the "A" s


Pick one...

*A*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/d.jpg


*B*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/e.jpg


*C*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/f.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG these are all so cute Lou............2nd, no 3rd, no 2nd lol! Cant decide!

Just had a skinny cow carmel shortbread lolly. Gorgeous! xxx


----------



## SBB

Agree for the D! 

I think B for the A (maybe numbering them might have been better :rofl:) 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I like the first one for the As...


----------



## babyloulou

Third "D"


*A*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/mm.jpg


*B*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/nn.jpg


*C*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/rr.jpg


*D*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/ss.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh yeah! Good point Suz!! :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

B for D2


----------



## Rudeollie

b or number 2 if numbering lol!


----------



## SBB

B but love C too!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

A for D3


----------



## babyloulou

You're all choosing different ones!! :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

I think Suz and picked the same one..............either majority wins or u let us each pick one rofl!


----------



## babyloulou

Next "D"


*1*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/dd.jpg


*2*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/ee.jpg


*3*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/gg.jpg


*4*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/hh.jpg


*5*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/jj.jpg


*6*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/ii.jpg


----------



## SBB

2, or 3... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

After you've chosen we need to see them in sequence to make sure they work together! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Same as Suz........2 or 3 for me too!


----------



## babyloulou

Ok- last but not least- the "Y" s


*1*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/n.jpg


*2*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/o.jpg


*3*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/r.jpg


*4*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/t.jpg


*5*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/u.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

CAnt decide between 2.3 or 4 tbh..............5 looks like hes in pain rofl! OR karate kickin someone rofl!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and I have two random "D"s that I could replace another with (it would mean 2 Bumbo shots though)

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/w.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/x.jpg


----------



## SBB

No leave the Ds... 

5 made me :rofl: I think 4 - look at the size of those feet!!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

love the pics! everyone is picking good ones!

Daniel just took a shit so hard that milk came out his nose. Am I a bad mom for finding this hilarious? hehe

Sorry about your uncle Ellen!

And yes, Casey, I have a tatoo, lol!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm with Suz on the Y!

Lisa PMSL :rofl: :rofl: bless him!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here is a photo Lil in her new chair! :)
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/8d7d3eb0.jpg


----------



## SBB

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Lisa!!!! 

Jess love the chair! She looks pretty pleased with it! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh she's so cute Jess!! So diddy and smiley!! :lol:

Lisa- :rofl: Poor Daniel! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Right so I'm going with these......

(do you think it looks weird with the "Y" being wonky??




https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/Daddy/l.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/Daddy/e.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/Daddy/nn.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/Daddy/ee.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/Daddy/t.jpg


----------



## lisaf

looks great! I like that the Y is wonky :)


----------



## caz & bob

jess she is cute hun lou love all the pics hun x x x


----------



## SBB

I like e wonky y too! Looks good! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Only thing is your first D is portrait and rest are landscape.... will it fit? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

That set look great lou! Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hmmm didn't notice that Suz!! I'll try and see if I can print it to fit- if not I'll have to change it for another one! Thanks for all your help girls! Sorry for the overload on picture spamming!!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

No worries lou :) 

Lily Allen is pregnant again :) 

Night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yes i saw that yesterday! Bless her! 

Night Suz xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Suz I meant to say earlier that Monsoon have some quite nice formal little boys clothes x


----------



## kcw81

Hey girls are u sleeping now? I tune out to shopping stuff - not really a big shopper at all. Don't like musicals and plays and don't really like shopping for clothes or baby stuff! I am a guy. I am the 60 yr old man!

Verna I never said anything but hope yr af cramps you felt are just gas!! Sometimes it feels similar if you have to go number 2!! Haha. What did u do in Florida?

Lou did u already say what S got u ? I don't remember! 

Jess it's crazy that Joe goes around to such far away places. Hope you dont get too lonely. 

My dad is coming here next week again for a week. I hope things go well with that- he is staying 7 days!!! Yikes.


----------



## kcw81

Oh hey suz and chell- didn't see u guys online! Chell how long us yr cruise and will u be weaned?

Suz is Danny still doing the band?


----------



## kcw81

Holy moly Lou I love your daddy pics!!! Such a cute idea!


----------



## Onelildream

Jess I love her little body! Sooo cute!

Lou I love that idea and all of the pics u chose! Soooo sweet!

Ellen sorry honey. :hugs:

Verna can't wait for the pics!

Kc- yeah sex was like salt on a fresh wound. I can't believe after 5 weeks it hurts! Shouldn't that be over with.

Oh ps... I'm the freaky old man.

Conno was weighed today! 9 lbs 14 oz. Is that heavier than Lili? Lol!


----------



## Onelildream

Kc- not sure if it's 5 days or 7. Not weaned. Connor will almost be 6 mo. Hmmm. FOrgot about that. Grr. I hate pumping!
Your dad seems pretty chill. 7 days shouldn't be too painful, right?


----------



## kcw81

Yeah he should be chill. So u should go 7 days IMO. We are going 7 days and I am soooooo excited. I might try to wean right before that and use our stores the Rest of the yr if we have enuff. What r u doing for Lars? Also- they say Wait 6 weeks so maybe it's too soon for it to feel normal. I forgot if u tore?


----------



## Onelildream

No tearing. Thats why I thought it would be ok. But I felt like a loosy goose-y. I hate that! 
I'm taking Larsy to get some new suits...and possibly getting a new grill. There's one from Sam's club that's a 3-in-one gas/charcoal/infrared. Looks pretty neat.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm still sore during sex Chell and I'm 18 weeks in! 

We had impromptu unprotected sex again earlier - in the kitchen :blush: God I hope it's true that exclusive breastfeeding is reliable contraception!! 

Casey- what did I get for my birthday do you mean? Ste had an Effiel Tower charm made for my Links of London bracelet (we got engaged in Paris last year) - it came today. My locket from Ben comes tomorrow too!


----------



## kcw81

Omg that's neato Lou!!! All his idea?

Chell totally sucks about the loose goose!! Haha but they had to wait 5 weeks so any sex is good! 

Oh ya Lou you better watch it with ntnp!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes totally his idea Case- he's brill at presents x


----------



## kcw81

He sure is!! Dang what would he get me for my bday?


----------



## Onelildream

lol Lou. Love the kitchen. Mine are too old now for us to NOT have the door locked. My DD was by the door one time and said "Mom, whatcha doin in there? All I hear is huh-huh-huh" I said "excersizing!" OMGOSH I was so embarassed! :rofl:

Lisa- :wave:


----------



## babyloulou

I'll ask him tomorrow Case! I'll tell him he'd better start planning for your b'day present as you are expecting great things from him! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: Chell!!! :rofl: Exercising!! :rofl: Imagine if they go to school and do the teacher and the rest of the class an impression of you "exercising"!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

yeah! Thank HEAVEN she didn't walk in on us!!! ...just heard it from the door.


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: on forever21.com their homepage is about rompers and says "get 'em while they're hot" Um, were rompers ever HOT on women over the age of 2?


----------



## kcw81

Hahaha!!!!


----------



## lisaf

lol you girls crack me up!
And Lou - way to go with the kitchen sex!! :)
Chell - that kind of thing just makes me cringe with embarrassment and it didn't even happen to me! lol!

I just got back from my lactation group... not super helpful but there were other girls with the same between-feeding pain thing that I have .. not sure what it is but it must be normal I guess?
I was super excited to see the girl from my birthing classes... I'd emailed her at least once and heard nothing back. I didn't pester her in case she'd had her baby and was swamped but she didn't get my email. I also thought maybe she didn't really like me that much, lol. Didn't want to be the one who couldn't take the hint!


----------



## kcw81

Cool Lisa! Glad u have a new pal! Don't drop cc grads tho!! 

I know mad props to Lou for getting busy in the kitchen! That's so porno! Haha.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies :hi: what plans for the day ahead?

We have a mummy lunch and I need to go and buy some fathers day gifts... I have a dad and a stepdad, plus Joe now needs something! It's like Christmas!! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well not going the gym today my washer has broke so waiting in for the man i have gutted the house top to bottom symptom wise non at all today x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Jess and Cax :hi:

I was supposed to be going to the Derby meet today but we've got up too late! :dohh:

Just going to chill now I think!

Enjoy your lunch and shopping Jess! Hope your washer gets fixed Caz xx


----------



## laura6914

morning all. :wave:

Scan tomorrow :yipee: sooooo excited and nervous and scared all rolled into one. :dohh:
Shae has started doing this really weird thing with his face like he has eaten something sour :rofl: At first i thought it was like a little fit but now i think its due to his top teeth getting ready to come through. 

He is being a devil today. Wont stop moaning cause he is tired so i have put him in his cot. If he wants to moan he can do it upstairs. lol. Tough love ay. 

So how are we all?

xx


----------



## SBB

Lou you must have been too tired from your kitchen adventure!! :rofl: 

Here are the micro/massive babies! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/IMG_7536.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/IMG_7527.jpg

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and here is micro/massive horse! The little foal was about 3 days old when it came into the field behind us - it's so cute!! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/0c53f475.jpg

And this is a cute video of Sammuel drumming.... 
https://s1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/?action=view&current=c935e6fa.mp4

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless!! Love the babies together! So cute! Looks like Lili is about a year younger than Sammuel :rofl:

Love the drumming video too Suz! Brilliant at the end when Sammuel is 'joining in' :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

aw the pics are cool lovein them x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love the pics of Lili and Sammuel! So funny! :) xx


----------



## laura6914

those pics are adoreable. 
I can not believe the size difference. 
Suz, sammuel is mahusive. :) I just want to hug and squish him. :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love how Sammuel is trying to eat the sticks the whole time!! Very cute video! :D


----------



## SBB

I know Laura he's huge! 

The video is v cute, obviously he tries to eat everything but also his little legs go crazy every time Danny plays drums/guitar! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Love the micro/massive baby pic!! 
Peeping on here while I pump in the middle of the night helps the time fly. So much so that last night I pumped for half an hour because I lost track of time

SIL sent me annoying text mags last night. Telling me I should do a Hop On Pop painting for the nursery for fathers day. She even offered to buy me the supplies. Sweet as that is , first off, I already did Hop On Pop and she saw it less than a week ago and secondly, I dont freaking have the time to paint!!! Then she said we should go out shopping and to lunch and go show off my baby. My priority right now is sleep, not showing my baby off to strangers at the mall. She really really doesnt get what my life is like right now.
She then insisted that she cares for me and not just the baby then went on about him for the next 2 text msgs.
Did I mention this took about 13 txt msgs for her to say all this including one that was just her name? Grr.. Ok rant over. Thanks for letting me get that off my chest!!


----------



## SBB

Jeez Lisa she is annoying!! 13 texts?! Luckily my ILs don't do texts! 

They have however come and stolen Sammuel again, taken him back to theirs. I know they are being helpful but his dad said 'hope you're not going to have tears and hysterics again' I said 'he's my baby and i'm being protective, there's nothing wrong with that'. Seriously if I'm going to get this every time then this will be the last time!!! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Lisa- Ugh yr sil needs to zip it! She needs to go away and get another interest so she can stop obsessing! U can show the baby off in another month when things have settled.

Suz!!! Haha! Love your little sack of Sammy potatoes sitting on Dannys knee playing the drums! He is such a cute little bag o fun!

Jess lilli is getting bigger! I mean Sammuel is super big and I thought she was gonna be a lot smaller than him. Such cute pics!

Hi Laura and caz and Lou. Laura good for u on the tough love. What else can u do ya know? No point in both u sitting moaning together.

Lou you got up late? What does that mean??? Sleep? What is derby meet? Horses?


----------



## babyloulou

Tell him that Suz!! Say "if you keep picking on me for caring about Sammuel then I'll just keep him here with me as you obviously don't understand!" :shrug:

Sorry your SIL is being annoying Lisa :hugs:

My MIL just turned up here- I was lying on the settee with my boobs fully out feeding him- she was so embarrassed! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Horses???? Ha ha :rofl: :rofl: No Casey- Derby is the town where I live. A few girls on here had a meet up this morning in Derby city centre but I didn't make it! Yes Ben slept well again last night- only two wake ups and we slept until 10am! :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

Sweetness Lou! Don't jinx it and hope it happens again! Yeah they call the big horse race here Kentucky derby so i thought maybe that was it! 

Where's cat??


----------



## laura6914

Oh lou thats hilarous. And yey on ben sleeping AGAIN. Looks like things are turning around for you. 

Suz, i dont know how you bite your tounge hun. I would have really snapped by now. 

Lisa, i feel for you to hun. 

Casey, he went of to sleep after about 10 minutes. He wasnt crying, just doing that annoying 'im really really tired but dont want to sleep' moan. lol. 

Oh im so excited about tomorrow girls. I want today to be over so tomorrow hurrys up. Got the leave Shae with SIL while we go though which im absolutely dreading. I very raely leave him. Infact only left im about 4 times in nearly 8 months and for no longer than an hour. lol. 

xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls! How's everyone?

Lou, that's so great about Ben's sleep! I hope he keeps it off for you!


----------



## SBB

Great sleeping Ben well done!! Sammuel also slept reasonably well :) 

Laura I would love to snap at them, to be honest I'm not that nice to them but I don't want to cause friction. They're also not actually being horrible I guess, it's jut their way, but I may say (nicely) next time that their comments are pissing me off!! 

Can't wait for the scan results tomorrow! Can't believe you're 20 weeks already :wacko: 

Casey I love that - sack of sammy potatoes!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, just back from a mummy lunch... Was really lovely. Lili was only happy naked though!! :rofl: Seriousky, she kicked off every time I tried to dress her!! Exhibitionist! :rofl:

Lisa and SUz sorry for the annoying ILs:hugs:

Lou, great news on the sleep! Told you the full moon would do it! :haga:

Laura, good luck for the scan... Can't wait to find out what you're having!!

Chell, yeah Connor is heavier than Lili! :rofl: :rofl:

Ukers... I'm going to be in Take a break! I wrote to them to tell them my story as I thought it would be a way to promote the concert! They're going to pay me £75 for it too! :) I'll let you know when it's out!


----------



## kcw81

Yay suz for the reasonable sleep!! Haha I always think of Jimmy as a sack of potatoes - they are! They just sit there all slumpy and mushy and when they are smiling they are the most darling helpless sacks of fun!

Jess cool! But what is that the newspaper?


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's a magazine... The kind you find in a doctors waiting room! Not very high brow! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Hey we are all famous!! Ben should be in the Pregnancy & Birth magazine this month testing the rainforest gym!!


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: Jess I buy Take a Break every week :rofl: ( and That's Life and Chat!! :blush: )


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: :rofl: I can't buy those magazines anymore.... They take over my life!! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

Jess, which story have you told? And what concert? What have i missed? :blush:
Defo let us know when its out. 

Yey lou to :yipee: When dod Ben test that?

11am tomorrow is my scan. I have a busy day though so Lou, if you dont mind, can i test you the results if i cant get on line so you can update everyone?

xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm organising a concert in aid of the Baby Loss Awareness campaign in October. It's going to be held at the Leicester Square theatre on 11th October. 2 years ago I organised one and it was a great success! There is more about it on my blog. The story I've told them is about my 3 miscarriages, struggle with fertility and now our happy ending! :)


----------



## SBB

Yay Jess that's brilliant!!! Should be a great way to promote it! 
Hey can you pm me your email address? Maybe I already have it? Not sure but will email you re the blankets etc. We could also donate an amount from each blanket to the baby loss charity or something? 

Lou I can't believe you buy all those mags :rofl: seriously?! 

Yes Laura def text lou, or if she's not around I'll give you my number! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I can't wait for that story Jess! :thumbup:

Laura- of course - that's fine Hun! Can't wait to hear what you're having!! :happydance: Ben tested the gym when he was 2 months. They sent him a free one and I had to fill in a review and send some pictures of him using it!


----------



## TySonNMe

That's great Jess. I was reading a magazine in the doctor's office yesterday about a woman who adopted a child and then found out her surrogate was pregnant and then she herself got pregnant so she had 3 kids under 15 months.


----------



## SBB

3 under 15 months :wacko: that would be hard!!! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

well just been on the phone to my cousin the one that had bad appendix shes been losing fluid from around the baby been for a scan today and the bbys kidneys are not functioning properly she not wee in so she got to go back ever week for them to keep a eye on her she only 19 weeks and her placenta is very low and the bby is laying low x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh, your poor cousin. I have everything crossed for her. :hugs: xx


----------



## caz & bob

i just hope things in prove when she goes back x x x


----------



## SBB

fingers crossed for her caz :( :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I hope everything is okay for your cousin Caz :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I hope your cousin is OK Caz :hugs:

Well I've got Ben to sleep in his crib tonight for the first time ever- instead of on the bed and then transferring him. It only took an hour and we've had no wake ups since like we usually do when he realises he's in the crib!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good news Lou! Hope he sleeps well for you! 

Full moon with a lunar eclipse tonight... Watch out for some wierd dreams ladies!! Can't wait to hear Lisas!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've eaten too much malteaser cake... :sick:


----------



## Rudeollie

Holy sh*t Jess...............I want some malteaster cake. WTF is that?!?!?!?

Wow Lou FAB on Bens sleeping. REALLY hope this is the way forward for you all xxx

Laura, good luck for tomorrow. Cannot get my head round the fact u are almost half way through AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!

And love to everyone else but Im stinking full of cold and cant remember v v much.............Oh apart from mini vs massive. Hahaha Sammuel looks like hes off to college or somethin - the size of him and that weater vest! Bless him, so cute! And little Lilli in her highchair. Shes such a doll!


----------



## babyloulou

How you doing Ellen? Hope you're ok :hugs:

If you all want to try an absolutely divine cake I can definitely recommend "chocolate and sea salted caramel gateau" from Sainsburys! It's like heaven!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Not too bad Lou. Mums here so we are kinda united u know?

Wow, I saw that cake the other day............MIght get it for our do we are havin on Saturday. Got all the in laws coming. Fun (!)


----------



## SBB

Mmmm I'd love some cake!! 

Sammuel has woken up about 4 times :dohh: 

When is the eclipse? We get a great view of stuff like that cos we have no street lights in the village at all so you can just look right up without street light distractions! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- so happy sleep seems to be improving!

Caz- so sorry. Hopefully she can hold out for a few more weeks and deliver a miracle!

I need a new dress. One with sleeves and past the knee. Do you know how friggin hard that is to find?! Bluh!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Malteaser cake is a nigella recipe... Chocolate sponge with Horlicks in it and a butter icing with cocoa and Horlicks then malteasers on top... Divine!! I've had 2 slices today though... And they weren't dainty!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh, we missed the eclipse... :( was at 8.13pm...


----------



## SBB

Oh crap Jess :( 
My dad is in Scotland and on the phone wetting himself about the moon coming up or something! He's a bit drunk :haha: he tends to repeat himself a lot! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha, maybe there is still a chunk out of the moon... How long does it take for it to be completely over?! If he's tipsy he may have that delayed reaction thing going on! Maybe he saw it 3 hours ago but doesn't realise it! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Right bed for me. Night girls. Happy vivid dreams! Xx


----------



## SBB

Haha yeh maybe Jess! I googled it and it will be over at midnight so think he's still seeing it probably.... 

Night night x x x


----------



## kcw81

haha drunk uncle just tell him its going to happen at 3am and hopefully he will pass out by then! poor guy.

mmm that cake sounds delish jess! lucky you!

Verna whats the dress for? sounds conservative. 

I am back from the vet, my dog got into something yesterday when I Was fetching with him in the yard and he started hacking as if he had something in his throat and dry heaving and did that all through the night. like every hour he would wake up and hack a little. I thought he would just puke it up but he isn't able to, I don't know what it is! So I took him and had to drop him off. I think he ate something that irritated his throat and now its scratched but it could be something else. Poor chompy - hope he is okay!!


----------



## SBB

Aw poor chompy - I hope he's ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I know me too! poor old pup.


----------



## babyloulou

Awww poor Chompy!! :-( Hope he's ok and coughs whatever it is up soon Casey :hugs:

Ha ha Suz I can't believe your Dad gives you drunken phone calls :rofl: Tell him there is no such thing as a moon and that it's something that people just make up to tell kids! When he says there's always been a moon- tell him he must have been hallucinating for all these years!! It will blow his tipsy mind!! :rofl:

Night Jess :hi:

Glad you have your Mum with you for support Ellen :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Night Jess.

Suz was it uncle or dad calling? I thought uncle. I hate talking to drunk peeps on the phone cuz you know they are really only half going to remember the convo!

Lou I think it must just be an irritation like when you get a tortilla chip caught in yr throat and it like, scratches it. I hope that's it cuz i think it's an easy fix. Has that happened to yr dog?


----------



## SBB

Lol lou that would be funny!! I might do that if he calls again :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

It was my dad casey! Yeh I'm sure he wont remember it all!! 

Night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night Suz :hi:

Casey- my dog is the greediest Labrador that ever lived!! he's always eating things he shouldnt!! He swallowed a 10oz FROZEN steak once! He managed to poo it out two days later without any treatment! He also ate 3 multipack boxes of chewing gum that had xyitol sweetener in (can be fatal for dogs) for that he needed £2,500 worth of treatment (luckily we are insured) - he had to have his stomach pumped and be on a drip for 3 days. We have found no end of weird and wonderful things in his poo that we never even knew he'd eaten- toys, underwear, etc... When he was 10 weeks old (and only about the size of a hand) he ate a whole adult sock in one. It came out about a week later- intact apart from the toe part which had partially digested! :sick: :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Lou that's horrible!

Kc hope he's ok. I think you must have meant my name with the dress... Yes I dress very conservative. I'm Mormon, remember?! Lol. I can get away with spaghetti straps or halter if I have a cardigan or something over but it's far too hot for that right now! I wish I had the old 50s dresses! House dresses were usually cut like that.


----------



## kcw81

Haha chell it was u - that makes sense although you are not conservative IMO!! In some ways. 

Lou a whole sock!! Thank g that he pooped it!


----------



## lisaf

Aw, sorry about Chompy! Hope its nothing!

I'm so exhausted today and can't really say why. I'm just burned out on watching Daniel...
Also didn't help that I was updating my security on my laptop and was running a virus scanner that took almost 8 hours and I couldn't come online while it was running :(
Not sure if I'm just physically exhausted, mentally/emotionally exhausted, dealing with my sleep disorder, or a little PPD here :(

And thanks for understanding about my SIL and why she drives me nuts, lol! She's trying so hard to be nice that I feel really mean sometimes being irritated with her, but somehow its like she's always drunk-dialing me when she texts, you know?


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lisa totally understandable to be Worn out. It's hard work caring for a baby all day and nite! There's no time off either cuz even on a break you are still thinking about him. I am worn out by the end of the day too. Also worn out in the middle and beginning of the day! I find that I cannot live without sugar and caffeine. I have had coffee since day one and Jimmy doesn't see bothered. Without it I would be a zombie!


----------



## lisaf

caffine doesn't really work for me unfortunately :( I need to make an appointment with my doctor but I have a feeling she'll end up referring me to a specialist and I really don't have the time/energy to go to a stupid referral appointment, you know? lol


----------



## Onelildream

Kc what's IMO? Was that a stupid autocorrect?! I friggin hate that!

Lisa- can u phone the nurse?

I found a cute maxi dress I can wear a shirt under but hubs thinks it's too busy. :(

Suz- if u find a cute sleeved tea length dress in your hunt for a dress for the wedding, Please let me know! I'm dying for a nice one for Connors blessing in 2 weeks... It's a big deal like a baby baptism is for other Christians.


----------



## SBB

Chell IMO is in my opinion! Will keep an eye out for dresses! 

Lou that's mental about your dog!! :haha: 

Lisa :hugs: sorry you're so exhausted, I hope Daniel falls into a better sleeping pattern soon and isn't like Ben and Sammuel! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

not had chance to catch up. I will do later. Off for my scan now. Just need to drop Shae of with SIL on the way. 

Fingers crossed ladies. Speak to you later :)

xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Good luck Laura hun!

Lou - your dogs antics first thing have made me feel quite ill hahahaha

Casey - hope Chompy is doing better today xxx

Suz.....LMAO at your drunken dad. Excellent stuff hahaha!

Lisa - hugs honey, hope things improve soon. Try make time to see you doc tho. Even if its just to discuss how u are feelin............A problem shared and all that xxx

AFM - Still ill.....................Sun is shining and feel like shat! No fun! Hoping mum will take control of madam while I chill out. Got a filling at the dentist tomorrow and a big family do on Sautrday. REALLY cant be arsed! Grumpy today...........need some of Jess' cake lol!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sorry you're feeling run down Ellen. I hope things start getting better for you so you can start relaxing and feeling good. It's definitely your turn for some good luck!! :thumbup: In the meantime go and get some of that chocolate and salted caramel cake- yiu won't regret it (until you get on some weighing scales that is!! :winkwink: ) 

Laura- good luck honey bunny! I'll keep an eye out for your text!!! X

Morning everyone else :hi:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm washer man didnt come i phoned them and they said sorry he is only coming now Friday so had to do loads bye hand i have been the gym took the dogs round the field now just chill before we go and pick my oh mum up from the hairdressers we are all going a wedding Saturday down Yorkshire Halifax my oh sisters x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys!

Ellen get some rest Hun. Sorry u are feeling so bad! Not fair when it's sunny out!

Chell there's got to be something better than a maxi withba shirt under! Did you try Ross? They have tons of dresses here all kinds. Also try the more expensive banana republic? IMO in my opinion! Can't believe u didn't know that one. I still don't know afm.

Good luck Laura!

Lou was it ok last nite?

Chompy will hopefully be ok, they sedated him and didn't see anything stuck in his throat so they think just antibiotics and this soothing throat coating we have to give that will help the irritation or cut in there get better. Poor pup was all tired last night and I was evil and relieved I didn't have to take him out for exercise!


----------



## lisaf

Afm=as for me

Glad chompy is ok ! :)

DH took over for me last night and let me go to bed early. When I got up to pump DH insisted that I must just be tired because watching Daniel is exhausting :rofl: DH gets all sweaty when Daniel cries, lol.

Got some good sleep last night, hoping Daniel goes back to bed for a few hours but it's 6am so that may be asking too much.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies. 

Lili slept til 6.30 this mornIng then went back to sleep til 8.30!! :happydance: blush: sorry Lou) I didn't sleep though as Puss seemed to think my head was the best place to sleep despite half the bed being free!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Haha that ok Jess! Ben only did two wake ups again!! :happydance:

Laura has just text me- baby is fine and she's having a girl!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! :happydance: so pleased for them. Another girl! We're catching up in numbers!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls! How is everyone?

Casey, I'm glad Chompy is okay and that it wasn't anything serious!

Jackson slept until 6 something took his paci and went back to sleep until we woke him up at 8a for day care. It is so much better now that he is in his own room! Wish I would have done it sooner!


----------



## TySonNMe

Woohoo!! Congrats Laura on team :pink:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww fabulous! They'll be so pleased. A little bossy sister for Shae! Lovely stuff!

Had a rested day to a degree so feel ok, its one of those colds tho that u improve over the day then crash at bed time and feel rotten!

Great sleeping from all the babes at the mo! Keep it up kiddies! xxx


----------



## SBB

Yay Laura!!!!! :yipee: sooooo happy for them! 

Will be on later to catch up properly! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I forgot to say- I got those nappies this morning before we left for baby swimming class. Thanks ever so much love. Can you PM me your Paypal and how much the postage was xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen did you get the syringe I sent you? X


----------



## Rudeollie

No sweets Ive not had it yet..............totally forgot about that!!!!! When did u send it?? x


----------



## kcw81

Hey Marg good job jax sleeping well in his room! I think that's better for u too to be alone with dh!

Hey Lou awesome. About Ben!!!!! Fingers crossed to keep going!

Yay Laura and a girl!! Her dh wanted that!!


----------



## babyloulou

I posted it the day before yesterday Ellen. 2nd class though as it's the only stamp I could find- should arrive tomorrow then x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww cool thanks honey xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Don't worry about postage Lou, give it to charity! Xx


----------



## Onelildream

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LAURA! That's fab!

KC-lol on the imo. I guess I have a lot to learn... Tried Ross. I WISH we had a Banana here. I'm scared to buy online though bc my proportions are all off right now. Drn breastfeeding! Question for ya-- How much do you love your Bob? is it worth the money??? I'm not sure how I feel about spending $650 on a jogger! I would get the double, so that increases the price exponentially....but phew....that's a lot of money! Hubs thinks it's ok, but hard for me to digest!

Marg-I am so excited for when Connor transistions to his room! The baby noises keep me up and it's so hard to get nookie without a big baby sigh or grizzle from him in between. hahaha.

HELLO TO ALL! xoxo


----------



## laura6914

thanks ladies. 

Phil is over the moon and i cried when she told us :) Only just walked in the house as had a few house viewings today. Im absolutely shattered. Im in sooo much pain with my sciatica i could really cry. 

Off for some dinner now and a rest so ill catch up laters. 

Thanks for updating lou, your a gem. 

xxx


----------



## kcw81

Get some rest Laura - so happy for u!


----------



## caz & bob

wooppp laura :pink: x x x


----------



## lisaf

so happy for you Laura! Sorry about the sciatica pain :(

Ok, all you girls bragging about your LO going back to bed after the 6am wakeup are treading on thin ice :gun: :haha:
I managed to get him to sleep but only by cuddling him and even then he fussed, fought me and cried for a bit.
I tried to get him down for a nap in his crib but he wasn't having any of that.. back to the swing I guess. I'm a little worried about getting too dependent on the swing but also just want him to sleep, you know?

Starting to worry about if I'll be able to keep on breastfeeding. I am really proud of feeding my child from my milk, but I'd told myself I wouldn't spend my whole time home with him struggling to get BFing going. I just keep hitting roadblock after roadblock and still have that medication issue to resolve. I had set myself the deadline of the 2 month mark but now I'm not sure I want to stop even though I'm miserable... is that crazy? I don't want to regret how much stress this puts on me when I have such a short time to be home and enjoy him... but I don't want to stop BFing then regret that either (or worse yet, end up with him having a milk allergy like my brother and DH have which would make formula a big pain).
I just don't know what to do.


----------



## kcw81

Lisa IMO do what makes u least stressed because With formula sounds like u will be so much more relaxed that u will actually be enjoying Daniel much more! And he will too! It will free up time to just focus on him and cuddling and not trying to achieve some milestone. I was so much less stressed when I quit trying to direct breast f once the guilt wore off that I was nicer to dh and enjoyed things more!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, what about joining us pumping mums? :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Lisa I think that BF can be stressful, but once he goes longer between feeds (3-4 hours) it will be much less stressful. Either pumping or BF will mean you don't feel guilty, but obviously you need to weigh that up against stress.

No offence to any FF mums at all, but I always desperately wanted to BF and nothing would have stopped me, if I couldn't BF I'd have pumped. But it depends how strongly you feel about it. Perhaps you could try pumping for a bit to see how you feel about that if you feel that BF is getting too hard. If you are happy with formula then I'd suggest giving yourself until 2 months anyway, that way you hit your target, and will have time to think fully about the switch. 

I find BF sooo convenient, and therefore it's less stressful for me than sterilising etc all the time. Plus as S wakes so often it means it's so simple to feed him in the night. 

But that's just me and everyone's needs and aims are totally different! I'd say listen to your gut instinct, but if you decide to go with formula, make sure you give yourself a decent amount of time to decide, and make sure you'll have no regrets... 

:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa-I agree with Jess and Suz. Give yourself time- it does get easier. Or trying pumping for a bit xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, I agree with the other mommies. If BFing is too stressful than maybe start combi feeding and/or pumping. Don't feel guilty...it's an accomplishment whether you do it a few days, weeks or months. About the sleeping arrangements, don't worry to much about that either at this point. Jackson slept in his bouncy seat for the first 3 months and then transitioned to his crib without a problem. Just let him sleep where ever he sleeps best and you get some rest at that time too.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah I forgot to comment about the sleeping- Ben would not sleep ANYWHERE to start with!! He barely slept at all for the first 6 weeks- so if Daniel will sleep in the chair let him stay there! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Thanks Marg for the sleeping issue reassurance! I was worried about that.

Thanks for all the feedback and advice girls. Exclusively pumping is a little less stressful than doing both breast and pump... but its stressful too. I guess I'm so torn about it because until the medication issue is resolved then I won't know if its even worth all this effort, you know?
And if he ends up with an allergy to formula/milk, then it will be too late to go back to the breast...

Right now I'm planning on continuing at least until the 2 month mark. I also am tempted to keep going until I finish using all my freezer bags. That may take up until I'm back to work though...


----------



## lisaf

oh.. and we just had a great feed on the breast with only the slightest discomfort from my pre-existing soreness. That kind of thing makes me want to keep going.


----------



## babyloulou

I think exclusively expressing would only be as stressful as formula feeding to be honest Lisa. Yes you'd have to make sure you expressed regularly but then with formula you'd also have to plan each feed, sterilise endlessly, etc... and remember it's more stressful in the night when you have a screaming baby but have to spend 10 minutes making up formula! (AND you'll actually have to get out of bed each time- that would kill me with Ben's 2-hourly feeding!!)


----------



## SBB

^^^ I agree! Yay for the great feed :) 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

if I did formula I wouldn't have to do all the sterilizing you guys have to.
Not sure why, but the recommendations are quite different over here... we just have to wash bottles in warm soapy water... we don't have to boil our water first either.
And you can make up formula in advance as long as you keep it in the back of the fridge, not in the door.

So formula feeding would be a lot less work, plus it would eliminate the physical risks (like mastitis).
Then again, i'd start packing on the lbs again :haha: Losing weight is a lot more work than expressing! not that my weightloss has continued.. I stalled out at my pre-pregnancy weight but I was hoping once I can be a little more active that I'd lose some extra weight with the BFing to help me.


----------



## kcw81

Lisa good plan and eat whole oats! It makes more milk so you can store more! The only other thing I am gonna say advocating pumping or ff is that bottle feeding sometimes can help babies sleep longer as they get full feeds. But obviously u can bf and have a sleeping baby- Marg did and so dies chell I think. I just mean they tend to sleep thru the night earlier .... P


----------



## lisaf

oh, and I have to get out of bed to BF anyways.. I'm not allowed to feed in bed per doctor and DH.


----------



## lisaf

thanks Casey! I'll have to start the oats... tempted to get some fenugreek too just to boost up my supply so I can store more!
I'm especially paranoid about supply now since the LC told me that going too long between feeding/pumping at night can diminsh your supply and I've definitely pushed the limits at night, lol! And my supply has seemed to dwindle just a tad the past few days.


----------



## SBB

Really Lisa?! Wow we are told to sterilise to a year! 

I think the benefits to you and baby are also a big reason to express.. It might be a bit harder work I guess but it also means weight loss and baby getting your milk which is a real feel good factor! it's all about weighing up the pros and cons. 

If you decide to FF you could carry on expressing for a bit until you know he isn't allergic... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Thanks for always listening to me girls! Not sure what I'd do without your help!

SIL update - she just texted me asking me how my day is going and looking forward to seeing me again. I just feel like I went out on a few dates with someone and it was alright, but they've suddenly turned all stalker-y and think we're in love etc, lol.
I swear I got 1 cat picture text a month from SIL prior to Daniel being born! Now she's just all over me and in my face all the time.


----------



## SBB

Re the night time feeds your body produces prolactin (I think) only at night, I think once your supply is fully established it's not so much of an issue.. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

By the way lou I keep meaning to say to you that there are a few companies over here who do nappy trials if you wanted to try a few others out? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Are there Suz? Do you Know any names?

Lisa- everybody contacts me more now we've got a baby! Even my own parents. :rofl: We only used to see MIL every couple of weeks before I had Ben and that was only if we went to visit. Since we've had Ben she comes round about twice a week! And I don't think anyone asks how I am any more :rofl: I'm just "Ben's Mummy" now! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Haha people are the same with me!! 

Will try and find some lou...

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I wasn't the most social person before so I feel all this pressure now. MIL just called and wanted to know if I wanted to go out to lunch or out for dessert. She is offering now or in the future to be there if I need some adult company etc. I feel like I have way more company than I need or want, lol! I am betting my inlaws think I'm this antisocial creature!

I think I'll have to try out formula and keep expressing before I make that switch and find out if he's allergic to milk. NOT that I'm going there yet, lol! I do want to google and find out how to stop BFing just so I know what is involved with that.


----------



## SBB

This looks good https://www.babykind.co.uk/nappytrial.htm I'd go for the hire option and try these (this webshite is terrible to navigate!!) 

https://www.babykind.co.uk/easyfit.htm
https://www.babykind.co.uk/ittibittidlish.htm
These were the ones on offer from nct https://www.babykind.co.uk/popin.htm
https://www.babykind.co.uk/blueberryonesizepocket.htm
https://www.babykind.co.uk/bumgeniusonesize.htm


Plus any others you fancy! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

If you go onto the formula feeding section of here Lisa there are always threads from BFers asking how to go about swapping xx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Suz :hugs: I'll have a read of that while doing the next feed after a bath xx


----------



## SBB

Theres a few lou just google cloth nappy trial 

Here's another

https://www.plushpants.com/category/Washable Nappies/sub_cat/The Cloth Nappy Trial Scheme.html

https://www.plushpants.com/details/...ocket Nappies/extra_cat/Reusable Nappies.html

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Oh, and I did have some kind of intense dream last night, but I dont' remember it, sorry girls, lol!
but the other day I had a dream that Daniel's hair had all fallen out and grew back and he was now a red-head.


----------



## SBB

Haha how random! I had a weird dream too that I remembered this morning but have now forgotten! I do remember the wings fell off my bee necklace though!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! :rofl: Have you actually GOT a bee necklace Suz?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey I had a dream Bruce Willis died of heart failure during surgery! How random is THAT!


----------



## SBB

Ellen that's more random than mine!! 

Yes lou I do :) it was my pushing present, and I've been thinking of returning it because the gold plating is coming off!!! I think it must be related to that :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Let's see it Suz? Is it pretty?

Ellen that is sooooooooo random! :haha:


----------



## SBB

It's lovely!! https://www.alexmonroe.com/p420/Bumblebee-Necklace/product_info.html

But I am so worried about poking Sammuel in the eye with it cos it's quite sharp! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

It's lovely!! https://www.alexmonroe.com/p420/Bumblebee-Necklace/product_info.html

But I am so worried about poking Sammuel in the eye with it cos it's quite sharp! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I like this one by him too https://www.thepodcompany.co.uk/jewellery/alex_monroe_jewellery/alex_monroe_flower_ball_locket.htm

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That bee necklace is gorgeous Suz! Definitely send it back if the gold is coming off already though! It's expensive to be doing that already!!

I got my locket yesterday- the one that was a birthday pressie from Benjarno! It's this one... https://www.elementjewellery.com/pendants/silver-lockets/2743_large-oval-locket.aspx - They bought me the chain to go with it too (the one shown on the picture) as you have to buy them individually x


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies. went to the Summer Festival here. So fun! It was nice and cloudy so not too hot. the kids did great! dd got her face painted. I NEVER let her do that bc I am so OCD but I gotta let go sometime. lol.

Lisa- Here's my view and opinion... I've done formula and bfing. My DD did have a milk allergy...Formula had to be switched to the easier to digest stuff (which is VERY expensive) then soy bc she couldn't even do the milk based at all...and that was super expensive too. We were super money conscious then and it was killing me to spend so much. It was ok for convenience bc when we went places I just had to bring the formula to mix with water, but I did have to carry a thermos of hot water for times when we didn't have hot water. example-long car rides when we didn't want to stop so often...or camping. I did have a few times when I was out too long and hadn't grabbed enough formula. Or when she threw up and I only had 1 bottle but she was still hungry.

Regarding BFing, Connor sleeps 4-5 hours per night without waking to eat again. My DS went 8hours from about 3 months old.

Not sure if any of that helps but I just wanted to throw out there whatever I had for ya.


----------



## SBB

That's lovely too lou! 

Danny got the bee from John Lewis so shouldn't be a problem returning it I hope.... 

I'm off to sleep, night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

oooh, I love that Bee necklace! Definitely wouldn't keep it if the gold is coming off already though!

I love my Karma necklace https://www.dogeared.com/large-karma-necklace-sterling-silver
But Daniel gets his fingers in it and around the chain sometimes and he's not good at letting go. I keep worrying that I'll rip a finger off.. irrational, I know :haha:
I'm afraid to try on my wedding rings too in case they still don't fit but even if they do I'm afraid I'll scratch Daniel with them.


----------



## lisaf

Thanks Chell - thats exactly what i'm worried about... with the allergy thing. IF I do decide to try formula, I'd keep pumping while I try out the formula. How long until you realized it was a milk allergy?


----------



## Onelildream

Within a week :)


----------



## kcw81

Chell that summer fest sounds fun! Pics? Glad u let go the reins and let df get face paint. I hated getting face painted when I was a kid but seems like mist kids love it! Your bfing sleep stats are impressive! U do everything well!


----------



## Onelildream

:blush: thanks KC! Did you see my question about your BOB?

Have you ladies seen these???
https://store.chewbeads.com/Default.asp
all the rage out here...not sure if I would wear them, but the bracelet looks doable.


----------



## kcw81

Shoot what was the ?


----------



## kcw81

Where the heck was yr question? I just looked but I am on my iPod...


----------



## Onelildream

haha. sorry. Was on the phone with my dad... Do you seriously LOVE your BOB revolution? What made you buy it? is it worth the $? It's pretty expensive! Seriously worth the money? haha. I'm trying to make my decision.... I would get the double which makes it about $500 with my husbands discount....


----------



## kcw81

Well I do love it so much!!! It's a guarantee winner. R u getting the tevolution? That's the good one with swivel wheel that can be swivel or non swivel and u can pit yr newborn in the carseat in there if u buy the adaptor. We got our bob $50 off on amazon somehow. Make sure it's returnable- where u buying?


----------



## Onelildream

oh Lars gets everything from the babystore he used to work at for cost +10%. Amazing deal.


----------



## kcw81

lucky! so how do you picture the three kids and yr stroller - how will this be configured?


----------



## Onelildream

We are getting the duallie for Connor (and whoever wants to sit with him). Just keeping some room for another child by having 2 double strollers. lol. Maddie and Max have a jogger already...but it's just a converting stroller that goes on a bike too so doesn't have the infant capabilities. Lars and I will run every morning together so we will each push one... Good thing he's training for a marathon--I now have a workout partner!!!


----------



## Onelildream

ok kc...off to make dinner and then it's the whole night routine...
goodnight!
:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Wow u guys r so cool! I wish dh ran so he could do the dog on leash while i push the stroller. Couples who play together stay together! Which marathon? Have a goodnight!


----------



## Onelildream

True KC. I seriously believe that spending so much fun time with my dh and making sure we take out time to be intimate will keep us together forever. He's doing a local marathon in Layton. 26 miles or something...so at least I'll look good when I see him at the finish line. NO friggin way I'll run that far at once...but I will have to get to 8 miles with him...That's the training interval. I can't imagine that right now, but HOPEFULLY I can get there soon and burn off my extra 15 lbs of baby fat! :blush: That's a lot of extra weight for me!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Or afternoon rather :haha: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Wow chell 8 miles Is a great goal! If you can run that you will totally be down the 15 no prob. Or you could spend half the day pumping! Haha. I can run 3 right now and think 8 would be a challenge. Time challenge too! That takes like an hour and a half!

Where is everyone?


----------



## kcw81

Hi suz! It's morning for me! How was last night?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well happy Friday woopp been the gym been shopping now chilling till my son get in from school chell wow 8 mile i can only run a mile and half x x x


----------



## SBB

Not great casey but not too bad! We slept til 11.15 :D 

How's chompy? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

And 8 miles is ridiculous!!!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I know 8 miles is so far! how far can you go? have you run ever? do people jog in the UK? you guys never mention that. chompy is doing a lot better, back to his old excitable needing tons of attention and exercise self! he is still hacking a little but the meds are helping.


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls!!

Hi Casey!! :hi:


----------



## laura6914

afternoon ladies. Still havent caught up, :blush: Sorry.
I have been sticking all Shaes old clothes on EBay (its taking me forever). I was saving them all just in case but dont need them now. :yipee:

xx


----------



## kcw81

Hey Marg and Laura! U sure the girl can't wear some boy clothes? Aren't boy clothes sometimes cute on a toddler girl or too big? I like little tomboy girl looks sometimes .


----------



## laura6914

No i want her to be girly girly. All dressed in pink. Well not all the flowery stuff but i want her to look like a girl, if that makes sence. Plus Shaes clothes are very boyish. I have kept the unisex vests and things.


----------



## kcw81

Aww well that will be fun for u to have a fashionable little girly girl. A mini- Laura!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Laura, you're gonna have so much fun buying girly stuff!! :)


----------



## Onelildream

caz-when u testing?

hi all.

going to a wedding reception tonight! A sister missionary from my husband's mission in India...She's married a total white boy! Mmmm. That means indian food for dinner. YUMMY! It's in SLC (salt lake city) so I'm happy to have a sitter tonight and spend some time with the husband (and Connor!). woot.


----------



## Onelildream

Laura-ohhh....get ready for a major dent in the funds!!! I LOVE buying girl things! It's addictive! Girls are so fun to dress up!!!


----------



## caz & bob

my cousin is back in hospital shes losing more water from around the bby i think they will keep her in now to keep a close eye on her x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey Jess are u still taking epo for yr hair? I am taking it but think it's making my hair oily somehow. Also my hair is still falling out tons and I take iron and eat orange at the same time for vit c. Are all yr hairs still falling out everyone?


----------



## Smile4me

Hello ladies, just a few photos from vacation :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2123.jpg
File size: 61.8 KB
Views: 12









IMG_2395.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 14









IMG_2470.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 12









IMG_2478.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 14









IMG_2711.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Smile4me

More pics
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2696.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2697.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2716.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2721.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2736.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kcw81

Omg verna fun!!!! Dolphins! You look so awesome too! Yr girls are adorable! Oh how jealous am I!


----------



## Smile4me

awww thanks sweetie! They had soooo much fun!!! the one pic is my 16 year old daughter with her boyfriend :)


----------



## TySonNMe

I love your pics Verna! Your girls are so cute!


----------



## babyloulou

Afternoon girls! :hi:

Verna you are so gorgeous!! You do not look old enough to have a 16 year old at all! :shock:

Laura- you're gonna have so much fun buying girly stuff! I'm a little bit jealous! :haha:

Ben and I are in Pregnancy & Birth magazine! :thumbup: They didn't use one of his big pics though :cry: Just a little one of me and him!

Well I've just been food shopping on my own with Ben for the first time! NEVER again! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Haha Lou! Never again! What happened? I wanna see that mag.


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Lou :) I want to see the mag... is it online????


----------



## SBB

Just clicked on the fucking ad again and lost my whole post :cry: 

Verna great photos! You and your girls are so gorgeous! 

Lou we do asda online - soooo much easier!! 

Casey my hair is still falling out and looks dirty the day after washing it :( 

Caz I hope her and the baby are ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Can you take a photo of the page and post it lou? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I'll do that in 10 xx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah the hair thing- Casey it's normal after having a baby- mines doing it too. Apparently it's just because you grow loads of extra hair during pregnancy- then it all falls out after the birth. Your hair is just going back to pre-pregnancy x


----------



## babyloulou

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/b637c675.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/c9229eda.jpg


----------



## Smile4me

That is sooo awesome Lou,,,,, how did you score that one?


----------



## babyloulou

They asked for toy testers in the magazine ages ago so I emailed Ben's details. Then they sent him a free Fisherprice Light and Melodies Gym to test (and keep) I had to fill in an email review and send photos. They've used a standard picture of the gym though instead of one with Ben on it :-(


----------



## Smile4me

I think its adorable, and he is in the headlines at such an early age.... Where's Ellens photo... I thought you were in a magazine as well hun?


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Lou that is super cool! You two look FAB!

Ive just got back from having a filling. Bloody mouth is super sore. Pearls grumpy with her teeth too..........Ive had to put waybuloo on to cheer us both up lol!

Caz, hope your cousins ok. Best place for them in the hospital. Cant take any chances xx


----------



## Rudeollie

No hun, I was MEANT to be in but they just used my statement instead as we went away the weekend they wanted me to mail them a piccie.............and I didnt read that until the day AFTER doh! I was so gutted I never get picked for anything like that!!!

I LOVE the holiday snaps btw. Your girls are so so pretty! Like their mama! x


----------



## SBB

Lou you're famous!!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Which mag were you in Ellen? I didn't know about that!


----------



## kcw81

Wow Lou!! That is the coolest! Lou is really good at getting in on these types of things, contests, freebies, and now she is a model! Your mag reading paid off!

Ouch Ellen hate the dentist!! 

SuZ my hair is dirty in like 5 hours after I wash it!


----------



## SBB

Do you think it's something to do with the hormones casey? I thought it may be different water since we moved?!

X x x


----------



## kcw81

It's gotta be hormones! Or bfing... So if all the nutrients in yr body are going in yr milk then that leaves you with extra oil production in your hair? Hmm that sounds wrong...


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-looking at the other playmats, do you think yours was best? I need to get one for Connor... Does it wash up well in the clothes washer?

VERNA-OMGosh! I am soooooooo soooooo jealous! 1st off, you look frikkin hott babe! 2nd, DOLPHINS?! I soooo want to swim with the dolphins. I swear I should be one of them! I love to swim! I love the pic of the smiling dolphin. so cute! Your girls are beautiful and have grown so much since Christmas, even. WOW!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, love those photos!! :hugs:

Lou, love that you and Ben are in the magazine!! :)

Caz, hope your cousin is ok. :hugs:

Casey, I'll ask my dad about the hair loss again. Some hair loss is expected after birth... EPO shouldn't make your hair greasy.. Unless you're putting it on your hair?!


----------



## kcw81

I knew u thought I did that with the epo! Haha you think I am daft as u guys say. Jk. Ya let me know what pops says!


----------



## Smile4me

Oh Caz hun I hope all is ok!!!

Hey where is Cat???? anyone hear from her??


----------



## kcw81

My playmat sucks- the mobiles fall off and it's dumb. Its tiny love I think.


----------



## SBB

Yeh where is cat? She's disappeared on us! 

I'm not taking epo or anything! Casey are you still taking the preg vits? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Ya totally still taking the vits.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm taking the Sanatogen new Mum vits. Sure they're a rip off, but don't want to stop just in case! :loopy: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I don't take anything :dohh: I'm starting iron again tho.... 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

I just emailed Cat to see where she is... I'll keep you all posted.

Yes my girls have been growing right before my eyes Chel, I hate it... he he I want them to be young forever!!! I was just saying this morning to dh that I have wished away four years now, its like the time has FLOWN by since TTC I wish each month after AF shows her ugly face for the next month, then the next and then the next and here I am four years later...


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- yes it is a crackingly good play mat! It's got flashing lights, music, everything and it costs roughly the same as normal mats. Definitely worth it! :thumbup:

Casey- my hair has been horrible since the birth too! So straggly and always looks greasy :-(


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, that's so cool you and Ben are in the magazine even if it's a tiny pic!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - its was Tesco baby back in March.............I reviewed JOhnson baby lotion........Before I had even used it on Pearl. Good job too cos it was JOhnsons that brought her out in a horrendoud rash all over. The night time bath stuff........totally knacked her skin poor love!

Cool on email Cat Verna, send her our love!

My hair was terrible but since my last super cut its been amazing. Its lush and shiny I love it!

My friends just gone on her first date since her rat hubby left her and her little baby boy last year.............FX for things to go well. Be nice for her to find a decent fella! x


----------



## kcw81

Awww verna I know time is sure flying. I keep hoping for you too. It's gonna happen sooner or later but wish it was sooner!


----------



## babyloulou

Verna it is totally yours and Caz's turn without a doubt!! I'm predicting it for you!! (hey it worked for Cat!! I told her that month she got her BFP that I thought she would and beat the IVF!) :hugs:

Ellen- I hope your friend has a lovely time and meets a nicer fella! :thumbup: Oh and Johnsons did the same thing to Ben. I used the lotion on his legs and they went all scaly!! I use Green Baby and Booboo baby on him now x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou...........hope she does. All she gets at the mo is sh*t off the ex.........its all going SO well for him. New girlf, new business, new car, new house and no mortgage cos shes loaded. Then he refuses to pay maintenance for the lo or mortgage over here. Dick!

Its quite harsh on certain skin types isnt it? I just use infacare in her bath and dunk her under to scrub her hair lol!


----------



## Peach Blossom

So, here is my father's day video for Joe... see what you think: 
https://youtu.be/DFqeGcAJv_4


----------



## babyloulou

That's gorgeous Jess!! It brought a tear to my eye!! I bet Joe will love it!! X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Lou, hope he likes it... I feel like it's a bit of a Blue Peter washing up bottle and sticky back plastic project compared to the films he does!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

It looks really really good! And it's much better the way it is- just all Lili instead of arty-farty xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Did you like the little Lili legs song?! I was very pleased with myself for finding that!! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess..............Im sobbing, frickin sobbin. BUT so is Paul cos had to show him it too!

Our girls have the same play mat btw! Pearl adores the lion and orse! lol! Must be a girl thing hey?

Isnt it amazing what we all went through for these babies and how treasured they are! Love them all so much xxxxxxxx (Paul got me all sentimental..........I know Suz is LHAO!)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Ellen, you big softy! :hugs: and here is a :hugs: for Paul :)

We weren't sure if the purple thing was a horse or a giraffe! So we call it a gihorse! :rofl: she gets frustrated if she can't pull it off the arch though! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

love the pics Verna!
Lou and Ben are famous :) wish I could get in on that product testing!

Just bought some California Baby product. We havent had an issue with Johnsons yet though.


----------



## caz & bob

aw that's really nice jess shes lovely hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

vern love your pic hun brill x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO - Im the same Jess........WTF is it?!??! I go with horse but Paul says giraffe lol!

I attached all sort of sh*te onto Pearls gym, car seat and pushchair! Her fav toy is her dummy holder from boots..............she goes nuts for it!

Also.............Does Lili ALWAYS pick a pink item over another colour?? Pearl does and its amazing! I can give her a toy which has 4 colours on it (keys) and she always goes for the pink toy. I watch that BBC doctor Robert Wilson is it?? He says some babies are kinda pre programmed to be biased to colours. Amazing!


----------



## babyloulou

I loved the song Jess- loved the whole thing! You've made a great pressie there! X


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've banned pink toys from the house :rofl: she'll go for stripes over anything though! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh god Jess. You are braver than me! lol! My family would KICK MY ASS if I banned pink.........and trust me I tried!

Do me a flavour and just try ONE pink thing, laid randomly, see what lil does? lmao! 

Its such a lovely gift.............Makes my pizza stone and bike helmet a screw up! Hey the git STILL hasnt got me a pushing pressie!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok, I will try her with something pink tomorrow. My niece literally won't wear anything that isn't pink!!

Tell Paul to pull his finger out and get you a pushing present NOW!!! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol, just mention the push present a million times.. my DH finally agreed to the ipad since it would 'shut me up' :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Im gonna lay it on thick tomorrow Jess with my SIL and BIL................They are due end of July so Im telling rich to make sure he has her something super spesh picked out of she will be as miffed as I am.............HOPEFULLY then I end up witha super belated push/30th bday pressie! x


----------



## babyloulou

Didn't you get a birthday pressie Ellen?


----------



## Rudeollie

I got stuff for Pigpog lou.............So yeah I got something, but nothing super special like Paul got for HIS 30th BEFORE OUR wedding. Get me lol! Slightly begrudged hahahaha x


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I hope I get a good 30th present this year.. when DH turned 30 I got him a skydiving trip! 
Grr, lol.. he better do something equally cool for me!


----------



## SBB

Jess I can't watch the whole thing :( Internet here is awful!! I saw the first bit though it looks brilliant :) 

Danny told me to find something for my 30th and send him the link, romantic eh?? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

At least you'll get something you want! ;) x


----------



## babyloulou

That's probably a good thing to be honest Suz! Make sure you choose something expensive though as punishment!

Ellen- it sounds like you are definitely owed a good present! Call it in! 

Ben won't settle tonight! He's on his 7th wake up! :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah something v v expensive OR super sentimental and let him know about it to guilt him into an extra special gift lmao...............go us women are nasty as arent we? Hahaha

Still no sign of my mates date ending............Woo hoo! Told her I wouldnt judge her if she wanted some fun hahahaha!


----------



## SBB

All of our OHs seem pretty rubbish at buying presents! Danny got me the lovely pushing present but only after nagging and also he got my sisters to help choose it (which I am grateful for!). Have any of us got a decent present without choosing it?! I bet verna and chell have! 

Hope your neighbour is having fun Ellen :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and by the way, after ordering 5 dresses for the wedding next week, I have decided to wear














The dress I already have!!!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! I knew you would Suz!! :rofl:

I don't want you to hate me but Ste is brilliant at buying me presents. He's really romantic too and often buys me flowers for no reason and stuff :blush:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah Suz I meant to tell you the other day- if you did end up wanting to wear your existing dress that Spanx have got a sale on at the moment on Brand Alley. They are selling the full length slip thingies for half price (about £30 I think). Spanx are supposed to be the best x


----------



## SBB

Cow. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

At least I didn't get the guns!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol the cow was for the previous post :rofl: 

Thanks I'll take a look :D 

I did actually get a nice dress from very for £23 that looks a bit shit in the pix but is really nice. But I tried on the coral one and it's so lovely and floaty I think I prefer it! But I'll prob keep the other dress for something else... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> At least I didn't get the guns!! :rofl:

Couldn't be arsed to write gun a lot of times :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Think the spanx sale must have ended. Their delivery is so slow anyway I prob wouldn't get anything from them for next week.... Will prob just wear it with the thing it's got if I can't find something cheap! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh my GADS that video Jess!!! Wow! I love lilli she makes me actually feel soft and fuzzy which is rare for a tough nut like me! Man. That's almost mean to give him cuz he will cry! Love lilli legs.

Late to the convo as usual but dh is shitty with presents and lately so am I. But Lou lucky u for having such an awesome guy! Does Steve do anything wrong???

Suz when's the wedding and did u answer me before about is Danny still doing band gigs? 

I have to amend that dh is crap at pressies but awesome in providing in so many oter ways that I dont care.

Ellen yr mate is prob getting lucky tonight!

I get to go out with a friend tonight for mexican and leaving dh with Jim for only the 3rd time since he was born!


----------



## babyloulou

Copy and paste is your friend when you need to shoot someone Suz!! :winkwink:


----------



## babyloulou

That's a good point Suz- Brand Alley have up to 28 days delivery! :shock: 

Casey- hope you have a lovely time! I can't imagine having a night out! It seems so far away! I haven't even had my hair cut since I was pregnant as I can't leave him due to the feeding situation! I've left him once for half an hour since he was born! He's so demanding! :rofl: :rofl: He's on his 10th wake up since 7:30!! :dohh: Stes up there now trying to settle him!

So does Ste do anything wrong...? To be honest not really! He's soooo easy going that he's impossible to even fall out with! The only thing I do moan about is he is untidy! He finds it weird that I moan about it now as I used to be the same- our first flat was like a party house all the time! :rofl: Since nesting hit during pregnancy though I've stayed clean and tidy and he is still like a teenager!!! :haha: Don't get ne wrong he does loads of housework- it's just his clothes that drive me mad!! Its like a trail that follows him around the house!!


----------



## SBB

Sorry casey I totally missed that question! He's been doing a couple of band things for paid weddings, so that's cool, and he's going to do my friends weddnig next week, which is just him and another guy doing acoustic stuff for an hour after the ceremony. Then they're hoping to start doing more weddings. But it's taken up all his time and I'm over it already!!!! 

Have fun tonight, will be good to get out!! 

I must sleep, S is fast asleep while I'm on my phone, and I know as soon as I nod off he'll be waking for a feed :dohh: in fact he's stirring now... 

Night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Night suz! Danny is so talented. So are u though. What a creative family! Mauve Sammuel will do something opposite like a pro football player!

Lou I love Steve. Hes so great u r lucky. I wish u had a hairstylist friend who could just come over and do your hair! I am the same way as u- I used to be a slob but Jimmy makes me feel a need for order in certain areas.


----------



## babyloulou

I am very lucky he still loves me Casey after how I've messed him around over the years since we were teenagers! :rofl: He is an angel really! 

Whats your OH like? You don't talk about him much? X

For any UKers that want a Jumperoo - Tesco Direct have them on for £62.50 for the next day and a half xx


----------



## kcw81

He's cool. I can't barely type right now cuz I am with Jimmy. The best part of dh is that he us a rock of calm while I am a worrywart and he is super smart and funny and silly and still likes me despite all my weirdness. I can count on him to take care of me and I kind of get to skate on by just cuz he likes me !


----------



## babyloulou

There you go you see- you've got a diamond geezer too!! :flower: Yippee for the great men!! :happydance:

Hi Cat :hi: :hi: Where ya been? X


----------



## kcw81

Hi cat!


----------



## lisaf

I just cooked my first meal since Daniel was born :rofl:


----------



## Britt11

Peach Blossom said:


> So, here is my father's day video for Joe... see what you think:
> https://youtu.be/DFqeGcAJv_4

okay I am trying this again, BNB kicked me out after I typed up a long response :growlmad:


okay I want to start off and say darn hormones made me ball at this big time, I am so looking forward to not being a pregnant blubbering baby all the time but then I read some of your posts and you ladies cried too :winkwink: so maybe its not all preggo hormones. Jess, Lilli is seriously so precious- what a beautiful little baby.

Okay sorry girls for being MIA i have been completely swamped with work but I am happy to report that today was my last day :thumbup: well except for a brief conf call monday morning :growlmad: but thats it, all has been passed off to the new rep- should be interesting she seems quite green to me even though she has 5 years experience. Oh well, not my problem now! :)

whats new? sorry cant possibly catch up but hope everyone is well.
I must say I am like a kid and I am attracted to photos and videos so caught those from today.
Verna, you are one gorgeous woman I have to say- wow and your kids are beautiful too. I cant believe that is your daughter in that picture??!! holy cow, she needs to be a model. Glad you had a good time in Florida

Lou- how cool is that that you and Ben are famous and in a magazine, love it

as for me- well 38 weeks pregs now and feeling pretty good, slowing down for sure so happy to be off work and I am sooooo tired these days, literally can only seem to do a few things a day but otherwise feeling great. Doctor checked me and she is absolutely in no rush it seems to make an appearance. I am measuring 36cm as well instead of 38cm and she said she wasnt concerned unless I am still 36cm next week, in which case she will send me for a scan. baby is moving tons though which is good.

any guesses on delivery date and weight for my little girl?
:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Hey cat! No clue as to yr delivery stats but i will throw out 2 days after due date and weighing over 8 lbs. Just wild guesses- well u said u gained a healthy amount amid weight so I figured a healthy normal weight baby ! So glad yr last day was today! Are you soo relieved?? Now it's time to do any last minute self indulgences like dinner out with dh and pedicure and sleeping!


----------



## lisaf

awww, I miss those last days of pregnancy.. I know that sounds crazy but I look back on it as the most restful, peaceful time I've had in ages :haha:

So glad to hear you're done with work! 
I would have pegged you for early delivery if you kept working, lol!
Most of us were late, but I think the girls were a little early so I'll guess 39 weeks, 4 days and 7lbs 12oz
i'm always wrong though! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Cat, glad you've stopped work!! Don't know how you went so long!! My guess is bang on due date and weighing in at 7lbs 10oz. Xx


----------



## SBB

Hey cat :wave: so glad work is finally finished!! 

I am guessing 5 days over, and 8lb 3oz :D 

Jess sorry I haven't got back to you on email, I will do, just haven't got much done the last few days! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi: 

Cat- lovely to see you. I'm guessing at 40+6 and I'll go for 8lb 1oz xxx

Lisa- I still haven't cooked a meal since Ben was born :rofl:

I've only just got up! Ste canme and got Ben at 8 and left me to lie in. I've had 4 hours! Ben's never gone that long without demanding a feed before! :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

No worries Suz, in your own time. Xx


----------



## kcw81

Hi peeps! Lou that's fantastic fingers xed it keeps going!! 

I had fun w my friend at dinner and we we were only gone 2 hrs but Jimmy cried the whole time practically with dh and he was frazzled.v granted it's Jimmys usual fussy time after dinner but when will it get easier for dh and they more used to eachother?


----------



## babyloulou

I know what you mean Casey. When I got up Ben was fine playing with OH but yet again hadn't been to sleep for nearly 5 hours- Ste just cant get him to sleep in the day at all - almost makes the lie-in not worth it as he is now so overtired that he's a mess!! :nope:


----------



## kcw81

Oh well there's nothing to be done about it I guess- I mean it's gotta be this way with us spending the majority of time w baby so it's always a jarring change for them to spend chunks of time with others!


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies, thanks for your responses and guesses. I am having some major isomnia aggghh, I could have slept in until 10 if I wanted but know, up at 6am agghhh...
Yeah I think I will be very close to my due date or a bit over....hopefully not 10 days though (they let you go 10 days over here) :shock:
I think you are right on the weight, although I am hoping I see 7's and not 8's for Kitten

Casey- glad you went out with your GF for dinner, how lovely. Its good for your DH to see what you have to do all day. If Jimmy was a perfect angel, I would feel ripped off or something...hee hee

Lou- glad you got a sleep too, wow 4 hours is a lot hey? I think I am in for a bit of a culture shock soon

Suz- hope you and Sammuel are doing well, sounds like you are quite busy these days

trust me ladies I am going to enjoy this time off on my own. I am actually going for a mani/pedi today and now I can finally do some cleaning/nesting. DH is still doing renos though :growlmad:


----------



## babyloulou

Cat- I was 14 days over when Ben was born! It sucks to be overdue! 

I had insomnia terrible from 2nd tri onwards and kept thinking "oh well I'll be used to it when the baby comes" but to be honest there's something very different about something else stopping you sleeping when you can sleep! Make sure you nap whenever you can now- I wish I'd done that more xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm so annoyed! My frames didn't get delivered so I can't give Ste his Ben "Daddy" photos tomorrow now! :growlmad: I ordered them a week and a half ago! Soooo annoying! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Oh no lou :( thats rubbish :( 

Casey I just think time with jimmy is all that will help dh handle him better when he's being a fusser!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

They suck Lou! U should complain and get them for free. Well ste can have a surprise for Monday then, two special days! It's fun to keep getting gifts after yr day has passed by right?

Cat glad u are getting a pedi! Get one every 4 days till yr due date! Ya u r right about if Jimmy was an angel when I left him alone with bob he would think my Job is a piece of cake! That would be awful! Better so he knows that Jimmy can be quite exhausting.

I was 3 days early on my due date so it's not just girl babies that r early. It can happen super fast even when u think it's no where near happening- that's how I was!


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies! Had a wonderful time at the reception yesterday. The groom was totally white and in traditional Indian attire. THAT is love right there!!!

Re: the present thing...Hubs is good at thoughtful gifts but has a different style with than I like...I've taken many things back...So many that he's given up and now just waits for me to choose or tell him I like something. The last nice present, other than my car, were a pair of earrings that were stunning. Of course I told him I liked them a few months before. :D

Lou-sorry about the present not being there. bummer. I haven't got hubs anything. Am taking him out to get a new suit on monday.

KC-We're still stuck between the BOB or a jogger/bike trailer... We LOVE to bike! Took the kids to try out the BOB again and my 4 yr old barely fits in it. She hits her head on the plastic above :( She's not big, and I think average for height. Why don't they make the top part detachable? I wish they made it convertable to a bike trailer too! That would be ideal!

Jess-LOVE the video! so sweet.

Cat-glad u'r off work now. WOW. about the crying thing; you'll never be the same! lol. I was in a shop with hubs yesterday and a teen and her mom walked in (she was a beautiful blonde like my daughter) and I cried. I told hubs I don't want her to grow up! He thought it was cute I cried, I thought it was stupid. haha

Verna-I know! you blink and then 4 yrs shoot on by. tear.

HI TO EVERYONE ELSE! I'm not forgetting you; just forgot what I wanted to say to you. :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

Aw bummer about the bob! Get the bike trailer then! Sounds like u will use it. Glad u had fun at the reception.


----------



## lisaf

lol Cat... I was just thinking the other night how refreshing 4 hours of sleep felt then realized how bizarre my life is now that 4 hours feels like a lot! Its a TOTAL culture shock. If you're planning to formula feed and can take turns with OH then you can get bigger chunks of sleep.
And I took tons and tons of naps beforehand.. it didn't help too much but I guess at least I feel like there was a point in my recent life where I did get tons of sleep!


----------



## kcw81

Nobody's talkin today - chell it is funny that u refuse to say anything negative bout Lars - he better appreciate u! "He's great at gifts but I have to take everything back...". Haha


----------



## lisaf

Chell - don't those bike trailer strollers also come with handles and a wheel so you can push them for jogging? I kind of remember seeing someone push one of those around our mall as a regular stroller and was kind of surprised.
If so, then it can be a win-win, right? :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just got back from Yorkshire it was love the wedding the meal was very filling we had a 3 course melon , small chicken dinner , baileys cheesecake still full now x x x


----------



## Britt11

Hey ladies, so much for the mani/pedi, felt sick and nauseaous and very tired so came home and went to bed for the afternoon- still really tired, not sure whats up. I am feeling ill again may try to eat something. gosh I wonder if the little monkey might be getting ready for a debut? :shrug: still think I have awhile yet, but you never know



kcw81 said:


> They suck Lou! U should complain and get them for free. Well ste can have a surprise for Monday then, two special days! It's fun to keep getting gifts after yr day has passed by right?
> 
> Cat glad u are getting a pedi! Get one every 4 days till yr due date! Ya u r right about if Jimmy was an angel when I left him alone with bob he would think my Job is a piece of cake! That would be awful! Better so he knows that Jimmy can be quite exhausting.
> 
> I was 3 days early on my due date so it's not just girl babies that r early. It can happen super fast even when u think it's no where near happening- that's how I was!

oh cool, 3 days early would be lovely actually..thanks for the advice, I agree I think I will be blind-sided when she comes. I dont think you have any real warning like you said



babyloulou said:


> I'm so annoyed! My frames didn't get delivered so I can't give Ste his Ben "Daddy" photos tomorrow now! :growlmad: I ordered them a week and a half ago! Soooo annoying! :growlmad:

oh that is lousy seeing as Father's day is tomorrow :growlmad: sorry Lou. THats okay i thought it was last week and gave DH his gifts last weeked :haha: preggo brain



babyloulou said:


> Cat- I was 14 days over when Ben was born! It sucks to be overdue!
> 
> I had insomnia terrible from 2nd tri onwards and kept thinking "oh well I'll be used to it when the baby comes" but to be honest there's something very different about something else stopping you sleeping when you can sleep! Make sure you nap whenever you can now- I wish I'd done that more xx

I remember that...agghh that must have been torture. My insomnia was really bad in second tri but seemed to have been getting better, I was up early today but have been sleeping pretty good otherwise- trust me ladies I am going to sleep as much as i can now that work is done

Lisa- i love your FB pics of Daniel, he is so cute, looks all baby not even like a newborn anymore...ahhh

Chell- sounds like you are adjusting to your 3rd addition really well. I hope I bounce back quick after birth too

hello to everyone else, Caz hoping for a bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

warning.. another MIL rant.. hope you girls don't mind me being a broken record about this! Just need to vent!



She called me 2 days ago and asked me to lunch and offered 'adult company' (ok that sounds dirty, lol!!!). I get way more adult company than I need or want as it is. I turned her down and pointed out that leaving the house at all exhausts me and that I'm still in survival mode here and struggling to BF and dont' want to go out really but asked for a raincheck for when things are better. So what does she do? She calls me today and asks me out to lunch. I said yes just to get her off my back.

So we all go out to lunch and both on the way there and on the way back she just pissed me off by giving a running commentary from the back seat... she was just babbling to Daniel going on about how perfect he is, his cute button nose, his 'elegant' hands etc. I don't know why it pisses me off so much when she does that! Part of it is the endless commentary..part of it is that half the stuff she says isn't particularly true (he has normal baby hands, nothing special about them except that they're huge... I wouldn't call huge hands 'elegant')... part of it is that she's IN his face the whole time and actually blocked the mirror I have up so I can see him from the front seat which was doubly irritating when he was waking up hungry. I couldn't see how hungry he was and I felt like she was keeping him awake when it would be better if he slept a little more until we could get home and feed him. I know the commentary would have pissed me off in general, but she can direct her compliments to me and tell me how perfect he is. Maybe it seems like she's going to tell him how perfect he is when he's older and understands her, and while I think he's very special, I don't think people need to grow up thinking they shit rainbows, you know? I'm not going to put him down, I'm going to support him and encourage him and sure I'll bend the truth a little here and there for self-esteems sake, but I'll keep it in the realm of reality!

She also dragged her feet all around the department stores we went through... we knew we had a ticking time bomb potentially hungry baby napping and wanted to get going and she kept stopping to window shop. I hope she's ready to watch him... she won't have time to do things she wants to.. you're on BABY time now, lol!


----------



## Britt11

Lisa that would annoy the crap out of me too. I am so lucky my MIL lives in another province...hope it stays that way.
hope it gets better, I must say I chuckled about your large hands comments lol


----------



## Onelildream

KC-I never say anything bad about my hubs bc there's nothing bad to say about him! He's soooo nice and seriously NEVER gets irked or upset by anything. He's soooo easy going. And he's really thoughtful with gifts...for instance, he bought me a new dress and shirt and layed it out on the couch and snuck out and left a card to meet him at a restaurant cause he was waiting for me. :) but the skirt was FUGLY. haha. I wore it once and gave it to my sil. :rofl: So the thought is always there but sometimes it's just not my style...lol.

lisa- yes! They do have the removable wheel. I LOVE that! We found one that we can actually tether Connors carseat in too! I love that idea. The BOB has a carseat adapter but it's like $100 on top of $700 for the stroller! wtfrick?! I get a substantial discount, but even $550 for that is a LOT. I think it should do EVERYTHING for that price....and roll over! Sorry about mil. Mine is so sappy it kills me sometimes. I totally understand!

Britt-some women get sick before they deliver. fx'ed


----------



## lisaf

haha Chell - my DH has good intentions but awful taste too! I've taken to just doing an Amazon wishlist and he buys me presents off that. I'm still surprised sometimes too because I forget I put it on there or didn't think he'd buy it for me, lol!
And now that Amazon does the wishlist option for any website its even better since I can put anything I want on there.
DH loves it too, lol! 
We spent about $500 on our stroller and I have to say we LOVE it. Its just so perfect and has all the features we want, is so easy to push (I can open a heavy door and steer the stroller in one handed, turning it if I need to to push it in facing forward even :) ) So if you DO really really like a stroller, it can be worth the money. Keep in mind that the higher end strollers often have a really good resale value!

I'm so glad you girls understand why my MIL irritates me! :)


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- what is this wishlist thing? How do you get things from other websites on it??? I must look in to this.

Oh funny thing: my wedding ring doesn't fit anymore! Think if I lose some weight it will fit again??? It fit right before I delivered but not after. :( I even wore it while I delivered. What the crap?!


----------



## lisaf

Here is the page explaining the wishlist button :) https://www.amazon.com/wishlist/get-button Its not always easy to buy the item on other websites, sometimes you can't even get the picture of the right item to show up (rare, but it does happen).
I love it though! :)

Hmm, don't know about the ring Chell! Mine stopped fitting during my pregnancy.. I just got up the guts to put it on yesterday.. .its every so slightly too tight, but only in the evenings. It doesn't get stuck but it kind of digs in and hurts.. not sure what to do either but I figure I'll give it several months before I even consider resizing it.


----------



## babyloulou

Happy Daddy's Day to all the Daddies!! :flower:


----------



## laura6914

Happy Daddys day :)

Phil liked his present. :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Shit I forgot to get Danny anything :dohh: oops... 

Here is a vid of S sitting up, snogging sophie, then falling over! Oh, and me talking like a dick! :haha: 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/115845d8.mp4

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's so cute Suz! I can't wait until Ben shows some interest in toys- he's hard to entertain at the moment! It's so weird hearing your voice after talking to you on here for so long!! Ste was watching too and doing an impression of you saying "snogging Sophie" in your accent! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- today must be a really hard day for you- I hope you're ok :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Happy daddas day y'all! Ellen and verna Thinking of both you today- hugs to u.

Suz hahaha!!! Love it! Ha! Sammuel can totally sit for awhile!! I am so impressed! Jimmy still needs me as his personal body propper so he can play with toys like that. I get tired of just sitting there holding him while ge messes with everything! Fun to hear you in there too!!

Chell lars sounds like a keeper! That was really nice of him about the dinner with the fugly dress! Haha! It is the thought that counts so true.your poor sil had to have the sloppy seconds?

Lisa sounds like d is doing well with sleeping! So lucky! I know it's funny how 4 hrs can feel like heaven now!

Hi Lou.... How was the night??


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls xxx Its hard but Ive been distracted as Paul is so hungover after the party yesterday! The weather was good so it was an outside event.............and went on til 1am! 

Lou BIG BIG thanks for the tesco tip..............Jumperoo will be in my local tesco Tuesday afternoon! Woo hoo!

Pauls just gone to get a subway for lunch, hes such a junk food glutten when hes hungover. He devoured a whole raspberry cheesecake at 1 this morning. And when he got up he was cross saying "Who ate all the cheesecake without me!" rofl! Dumbass!

Suz that video is so cute. Hes so advanced I swear he'll be crawling before 8months!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm doing dinner and i feel so sick today and lots of cramping on my left side x x x


----------



## Britt11

Suz- cute video, love the little dress for Sammuel too :winkwink:
love your accent as well

Ellen- :hugs:

hello to everyone

I am very swollen too, gosh I dont think I can get my wedding rings off, guess I better try before I swell more... I will likely get bigger right? aghhh, must get it off now maybe


----------



## kcw81

Hey cat r u planning on an epi or no? Sorry u were sick for yr pedi!


----------



## Britt11

hey Casey, yes I am "planning" an epi- hopefully I am not one of those individuals that cant get it b/c labour goes too fast.
I found out recently my mother had an epi with both of us, all those years ago- she was like get it Cat! :)
did you have one?


----------



## lisaf

OMFG!!!! I just lost a big long post 2x!!! my stupid touchpad on my laptop!

Cat- definitely get the ring off now, you may not swell more, but you don't want to risk it in case you do. Women HAVE had to have their rings cut off before!

If you want an epi, GET one :) Just set a goal for yourself for when you want to get it and have coping methods lined up just in case it doesn't work 100% right. I always feel horrible for those few women whose epi doesn't work or only works on one side and they had no plans for pain management and had to deal with labor. Most women have plenty of time for an epi and most of them work just like they're supposed to :) 

Casey - D is sleeping pretty good. The nightime routine isn't really working well because he wont go to sleep after his bath. He just stays up and parties until his next feeding.
But last night he went to bed at 1am and slept until 7 :happydance:

I had a weird dream last night that I was trying to leave the bedroom to go out to the living room where other people were around. DH wouldn't let me leave 'dressed like that'. I was wearing pajamas with no top, but I'd pulled the pants up until they were under my armpits and covered my boobs. I told him I was covered so why couldn't I go out there? He replied that it was RUDE to wear clothes the wrong way :haha:
Also in my dream everyone was stopping by my husband's work (a software company) to check out the t-rex skull in the lobby.
Funny part about that? It wasn't just my dream... DH's work (a small software company) really DOES have a t-rex skull in the lobby.. a real one. The CEO just bought a t-rex skeleton for over $5million and put the skull in their lobby for now. Its the 3rd most complete skeleton in existence and of those top 3, its the only one with a fully complete skull (the skeleton is called Samson).

My dream also included parts where I'm stressing about how to handle the MIL/SIL situation.

After the 7am feeding, I tried to go back to bed and ended up sobbing over that whole thing. They're stressing me out SO much and I'm resenting it because its kind of ruining my short time home with D. I only have so much energy and I never have the time or energy to socialize with the people that I actually want to be around because I'm always accomodating DH's family.

I also realized that I'm trying so hard to keep them happy and not hurt their feelings that I'm not standing up for MY feelings. They matter too, you know! So far I only stand up for my physical needs, not my emotional ones.
I got confirmation last night that I'm not unreasonable about SIL's behavior towards D and that it really is SIL's and MIL's behavior that bugs me, not the fact that they're "inlaws". When we showed up at dinner, SIL practically threw herself on D's carseat and my FIL instantly told her to back off and kind of told her off and said to leave him alone, he's sleeping etc. I adore my FIL and step-MIL.. they've acted exactly as I've needed them to do this whole time.

I also finally pinpointed what bugs me about how much MIL and SIL want to be around me right now. I said it was just because they wanted to see the baby.. DH said its not and must have talked to them because they both make such a big deal about how they want to be around me too. But its like you're in high school and just got a car and suddenly people who barely spoke to you act like they're your best friends and you know they're just using you for your car. I never put up with that BS when people do it to me over material objects, why should I put up with it just because I have a baby? Its still being totally fake and using me for something they want.


----------



## Britt11

Lisa, your MIL and SIL are a piece of work, seriously this is your baby and your hubbys, and they are merely extended family. They cant see him every day because its not their baby lol...seriously what are they thinking. I think you are probably letting them get away with too much but it doesnt help that your DH seems to kind of stay out of it- its his family he needs to tell them that they are overbearing and need to back off completely.
Of course you should be hangin out with your friends and baby and mom groups and not inlaws, I feel sooo bad for you as I know I wont have this problem when mine comes.
now that you have your energy up a bit more and are settling into the whole baby thing, maybe its time you either tell them how it will work best for you and your family or discuss with DH? :shrug:
thinking of you, hope you dont mind my advice
p.s. that is a hilarious and whacky dream....I am having some whacky dreams myself

oh and bad news, tried to take my rings off- no luck.. :dohh: I left it too long, will try again in awhile after I ice it
i will freak if my rings have to be cut off, they are so precious to me


----------



## lisaf

aw, the swelling usually goes up and down.. my rings usually fit best in the morning, lol.. cut out any sodium for the rest of the day if you can! :) soap/lotion should also help slide them off! hope the ice helps.

I only let MIL see the baby once a week..SIL a little less than once a week but she lives an hour and a half away but she gets to see the baby every time she comes to town.. its just that she tries to see the baby more often. FIL sees the baby about once a week too. The trouble is that that means up to 3 different 'visitors' a week.
I only have the energy and time to do 1 thing a day.. whether thats run an errand or have someone come over etc. So thats 3 of my 4 days that are taken up with them... then throw in the lactation group on Tuesday and a trip to the store and that leaves me with maybe 2 days to just relax.
This week I have 2 doctors appointments and FIL visit 'scheduled' .. if MIL and SIL try to squeeze in I'll be pissed.
I think DH does try to run interference for me with them, but they've started to go around him and bug me directly and I eventually just give in to give them a taste and get them off my back.

Maybe we should decide something like Sunday is family day and let them know they can come over on Sundays but block off the rest of the days? Somehow I don't think they'd like that.


----------



## Rudeollie

Cat dont worry if they arent coming off at the mo hun. Try chill out a bit then give it a go........I can NEVER get mine off if I want to. For some reason I freak that they wont come off and then they dont. Soon as I chill out they fall off rofl!

I didnt take mine off personally, and I did swell a bit. How much have u swollen and how has your BP been?? It can be a sign off high pressure if u have swollen lots. NOt trying to scare u but if its a lot mention it at your nxt appointment ok?? HUgs xxx

Right I am freaking out........we've booked a holiday in SIX WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need a UV tent, travel sterlisers (not microwave as hotel not apartment!) Reclining stroller...........for as cheap as possible! 

Oh and tips on how the HELL you take food/milk etc onto the plane rofl - Im such a worry freak lol!


----------



## kcw81

Ok Ellen calm down u have 6 weeks haha! I would be the same as u tho- gotta figure out how to pack all yr baby shit! Ive No idea! Ask chell she prob is a pro!

Cat I did not have an epi. By the time I was at the hospital I was 9 cm!!! Haha I was contracting at home and didn't realize it was true labor! I am realty glad I didn't get one but at the time it would sure have helped the horrifying pain of birth! I bet I would have broken and got one if we were at the hospital earlier. I didn't want one but was open to it.

Lisa jeez Louise your posts are so long!!! I gotta go try and read it now but if it's about the inlaws I will pre- say that I should avoid their calls and texts only responding once a week!


----------



## kcw81

Oh jeezus Lisa if i had three visitors of the inlaw variety a week I would die!! I would just have to ask dh to move us to the east coast!!! Baaaarf I am sooo sorry!!! All one day on Sunday would be better- do that! And ignore them the rest of the time- u don't have time for emails and texts all day.


----------



## Rudeollie

Well most stuff I am ok with, and boobing I can handle cos Im gonna pump at the last min before we go through so Im covered for the flight (its only 3hrs) and clothes wise Im just taking like 10 vests for during the day and then about 5 outfits for night time at the most! But sh*t man, everything is so expensive to say we'll prob only us it once! 

Oh and I totaly agree on the epi...............hahaha 20 mins before I had Pearl I was friggin begging for one. lol! Was telling my SIL as shes due in 6 weeks. Was so lovely to feel LO jiggling round in her belly last night.........almost made me jellie bellie!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and Lisa DEFFO select a day to have them both round. That way u know when it is, and it'll certainly stop al the shitty txts and phone calls!


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- I was reading about holiday regulations in Mother and Baby the other day. Apparently you are fine taking bottles of milk on the plane but apparently will be asked to open the bottles and try some out of each one yourself!! :shock: Apparently that's how they safety check baby milk! :rofl:

As for UV tents- ELC have one for 12 quid- we nearly bought it when the weather got nice but then the rain appeared!! Edit:- found it for you https://www.elc.co.uk/UV-Sun-Tent/1...?cm_mmc=PPC-_-Google-_-ProductExtentions-_-NA

For lightweight cheap buggies - I think Kiddicare is the cheapest for that xx


----------



## Rudeollie

God Lou you are a SUPER STAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo! Best one Ive seen so far and amazin price!!

LOL, I know, how gross having a sip of da booby. Luckily Im only takin 2 bottles pre prepared or I may vom..................hahaha Might be mean and make Paul do it lol!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm proper bargain hunting for you this week! From Jumperoo's to holidays! :haha:

I've just googled travel sterilisers and apparently this one from Boots can be used as a cold water steriliser as well as a microwave one xx
https://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Trav...s-_-Google Base-_---_-Boots Travel Steriliser


----------



## Rudeollie

Yes Lou you have fouind your SAHM callin................online shopper for mums! lol! Thank you thank you thank you! x

Saw that sterliser but need to see it in the flesh so to speak to see how big it'd be to travel with. Have just tried to mail to hotel to see if we have a kettle or fridge etc cos no one has said either on reviews. All Ive got is that we'll be ok to watch waybuloo. Thats GREAT but I need to feed my baby too rofl! x


----------



## babyloulou

Well at least you've got the important stuff sorted!! :haha: Waybuloo :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh yeah Lou for sure, the important stuff all sorted lol!

Just had a chinese..........late but super yummy!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies :hi:
Hope you've all had a good day.

Suz, love the video of Sammuel... Can't believe how clever he is sitting up all on his own! Lili's nowhere near that! :rofl:

Lou, thanks for this travel advice bits... I'm off to France in 10 days... Don't fancy tasting my own breast milk.... :sick: I know it's perfectly natural, but bleurgh....

Ellen, with cold water sterilising, half a Milton tablet to every 2.5 ltrs of water... If that helps at all... Perhaps you could buy a bucket over there or something... That's what I was planning to do, but I like the look of that travel steriliser from Boots! :)

Chell, I swelled up big time after birth... Lots of water retention. I wore my wedding rings all the way up to birth, but have hardly been able to fit them on since... The swelling will go down. Drink lots of fennel tea. :hugs:

Joe loved his video! :happydance: he's off to Malaga for 3 days tomorrow morning,.. :cry:


----------



## lisaf

lol, I've been curious about what the milk tastes like but can't bring myself to try it! Glad i don't travel a lot!

Thanks for the advice girls.. I could get them all the visitors in on one day but it would be a very long day because they wouldn't all come at the same time :( I have a feeling this is going to be an ongoing issue until I go back to work which is what pisses me off

(sorry I ramble on Casey, lol! I'm a super fast typer and am not good at being concise unless I leave 3/4 of whats on my mind unsaid, :haha:)


----------



## babyloulou

I've tasted my milk- it doesn't taste like milk at all- more like a sweet juice. Ste said it tastes like cranberry juice but I don't think it's as bitter as that.

Jess- you're going to France again? I'm so jealous of all these holidays! We are not going to be able to go until late in the year if at all! Ste can't leave the business in the summer months this year unfortunately. A good thing though is now I'm not at work we don't have to go in school holidays and spend 3 times as much like we usually have to!! :thumbup:

Lisa- are there other issues with the IL's? I mean have you always had a strange relationship with them? It seems like there may be more underlying this issue if you get what I mean!? My MIL comes at least once a week, Stes step brother on another day of the week, my mum every Friday and Saturday usually and my real dad once every other week or so. None of these people hardly visited before I had a baby either! But I sorted expected everyone to come more because they love Ben and want to see him if you know what i mean :shrug: xx

I'm in bed now feeding Ben. Ste and I decided to go to bed at 10 as I hardly got any sleep last night! (Ben woke up for the day at 4am :shock: ) and Ste has to be up for 5am tomorrow for deliveries... but then just as we were about to go to bed our stupid Labrador, Piper, nicked the chilli seeds off the side and ended up getting a mouthful of them! :sick: So Ste has now been stuck outside in the garden for an hour so far while Piper frantically eats grass and retches!! :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw poor Piper. Silly pooch! My dog once ate a a whole bag of raisins... Not pretty!


----------



## lisaf

Lou - I guess part of it is that I'm a homebody and a bit of a loner.. so all this attention is a bit overwhelming to me.. a bit like a baby getting overstimulated, lol
There weren't really issues between me and the ILs before.. I just saw them maybe once a month for the MIL,... once every 2 months for the FIL and just a few times a year for the SIL (unless she happened to be single, then she'd try to be my best friend until a guy came into the picture when she'd drop me like a hot potato). 
I didn't really see them enough to develop issues. I went on a shopping trip alone with my MIL once and came home with a huge headache because she irritated me the whole time so I guess she's always just been annoying only now I have to deal with her 4 times as much.
The stuff they used to do that bugged me didn't have to deal as directly with me either.. I'd get annoyed by MIL telling me something for the hundreth time, or I'd get sick of hearing her complain about how SIL just uses her for money (if she's sick of it, stop giving her money!! lol!). Now its more directed AT me.


----------



## lisaf

awww, poor Piper!! My dog just occasionally nicks a piece of fried chicken or something, lol.


----------



## babyloulou

Can your DH not tell them to back off a bit Lisa? He could do it in a nice way, ie he could say something like "we're a bit knackered at the moment as Daniel is still settling in- we're just going to hibernate for a while on our own" ??

Piper is an absolute idiot and eats bloody anything!! :dohh: We've had the raisins before Jess- makes for unusual poo!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, have you seen these? I might get them for the plane...
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vital-Baby...f=sr_1_2?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1308521975&sr=1-2


----------



## lisaf

DH has tried to gently get them to back off... honestly he said that when he uses the excuse that Daniel is tiring us out that she offers to come over and watch him so we can get some rest etc. 
I just don't know how to deal with this overwhelming hunger they have to be around him. Neither of them have enough going on in their own lives that they've turned him into the focus of it. 

One of my friends used to date DH's brother and knows the family well. She warned me ahead of time that it would be like this. The way she describes it is that they have no respect for boundaries.

I would love to talk to his mom about how I feel about all of this, but she either wouldn't listen to me or would make it all about her feelings and me hurting them by telling her that the neediness is stressing me out. I tried to open up the subject several times.. like when I was trying to tell her how exhausting/stressful breastfeeding is, she just said 'oh I had no trouble at all, have you tried squishing your nipple into a sandwich before offering it to him?' and then kind of ignored me.


----------



## babyloulou

Hmmm! Well if they are really stressing you out that much then I think you need to tell DH to get tough with them! (it's more likely to be forgiven if it comes from him instead of you) xxx


----------



## lisaf

yeah, we're talking right now. He's going to go out to lunch with his mom and open the subject up. I need him to work out a way for me to be able to talk to his mom about this stuff so he's going to start that at lunch too. He's really protective of his mom too so he's protecting her from being hurt by what I may need to say.

I guess I just don't see hurt feelings as the end of the world as long as you can forgive each other and move past it. Sometimes a fight and a little bit of hurt feelings make a relationship better than avoiding hurt feelings at all costs.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: long day so won't answer everyone!! 

Lisa, d is only 5 weeks, their interest will most likely die down! Don't really know what to suggest, it's hard to get them to back off without hurting feelings... 

Jess sorry joe has to go away again :( 

Ellen where are you off to on hols? 

Lou piper is funny - silly dog!!! 

Glad you all liked the video :) have you seen that advert where the dad sets up an email for his daughter and emails her her whole life? Well it makes me cry :haha: I think it's a brilliant idea and am going to do it!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

thanks for listening girls!

Onto other topics..
I'm a little afraid that Daniel has nerve endings in his fingernails.. he screams when I cut them even though I've never cut his skin, lol


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Suz :hi: 

Yes I've seen that advert too. Ste was saying he was going to do it too- but I said to him what are the chances of the email company you choose for the address (ie Google, Yahoo, Hotmail whatever) still being around in 20 years!? Can you imagine if you spent all that time emailing and sending pictures and stuff and then the company just shut down!! :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh never cut a baby's nails when they're awake! :rofl: It's like you're murdering them! Much easier to do it when they are asleep! I do it when Ben is asleep on my chest x


----------



## lisaf

it wakes him up when I do it! lol!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. I haven't read back but I hope everyone is doing great! Been a busy week for me and haven't had much time to get on line...Tj is finally back home and I am so glad he has taken Gunner for the day with the exception of me nursing him when he is hungry so I have had time to clean house. It was a diaster. LOL I have also figured out some of the bottle issue with my Gunner...my milk is bad after freezing or refrigerating it...it taste like soap and its nasty. I read some about it on line but can't remember what is was called. I did pump and give him some fresh milk he is still fighting the bottle but we can get him to drink a few oz out of it. :)


----------



## lisaf

Sandi - there is a method that can get rid of the soapy taste after freezing. You have to scald the milk when its fresh before you freeze it. Not sure its worth the effort, lol!

I sure hope my LO doesn't hate the taste of my thawed milk, or else I'm screwed :rofl:
Oh well, I can always donate it if thats the case (or sell it maybe? hehe, could use the money!)


----------



## Britt11

thanks for all the advice ladies.
Ellen- I get my BP checked weekly with my prenatal visits and its quite low thankfully, I thought it might be sneaking up with all the swelling too, but no its good. 
I would like to try to take my rings off in the morning, but unfortunately I sleep on my hands all night, yes I am a bit of a freak 

Lisa- I hope all gets sorted out with the IL's, i think you and or DH need to say something soon though or its probably going to come out in a blow out one day

night ladies
:hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

kcw81 said:


> Chell lars sounds like a keeper! That was really nice of him about the dinner with the fugly dress! Haha! It is the thought that counts so true.your poor sil had to have the sloppy seconds?

luckily my sil and hubs have similar taste! She LOVED it, KC. hahaha. I see her in it occasionally and I barf in my mouth... I can't believe I even wore it to dinner that night. :rofl:

Ellen-I have lots I can tell you if you want to hear it about traveling. I have taken both of my kids on trips and planes and the whole shebang... Do you want me to tell you what I have learned? Might take up a page or two...lol.


----------



## Onelildream

Cat-Any day now! YAY!

Jess-I went to the department stores here and no one sells jo malone! Boo! Is it really divine that citrus smell? Maybe I'll buy it off ebay...


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-I FREAKIN LOVE YOU! Thanks for the wishlist. HOW COOL IS THAT?!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, so funny you mentioned that advert! My mum has been emailing Lili through my email address so I got her her own email address!! Lou, I'll periodically download the emails on to a computer. I think you'll be pretty safe with google... It's going to take over the world!!

Chell PM me your address, I have a little sample bottle of the orange blossom perfume I can send you.


----------



## SBB

Danny is so selfish. Why does he have to go to work when I need him to look after sammuel so I can enjoy my sleep??? :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls!

Jess - thank for that link hun.............I spotted the TT ones on mamas and papas last night so Im going to bung a load of those in to use. Fab idea!

Chell - I want ALL your wisdom of travelling with a baby ok? Stick it on here if others need it or just PM me. Thanks xxx

Suz - Paul saw that advert the other week and started it up. Cant remember the email add but its something like [email protected]. Hes so soft! x

Lou - Hows Piper the eater doing today? Naughty pup!


----------



## Onelildream

ok ellen. Will do on Tuesday. It's 2 am and I must go to sleep...tomorrow we will be out of town...going to celebrate father's day with the kids and hubby. :)


----------



## SBB

Funny we're all doing the email thing! I think google is unlikely to be gone in 20 years, but yeh I guess downloading them frequently just in case can't hurt! 
I wonder how many people are doing it now cos of the advert! 

I'm struggling to know what to do with my website!!! Help please girls :D 

Ok, I want the site to have 3 sections, nappies, nurseries, and gifts (including clothes etc). 

I only have the money/investment to start with one area. I was going to go with nappies or interiors... 


Nappies, the concept is a cloth nappy store that sells everything. 

pros: easy, I know all about them. Small so can all be kept at home, posted from here. 
Cons: the margins are crap! How many people actually use cloth? Would need high volume of orders to make any money. Cheeks and Cherries are one example of an already established and successful competitor. 


Nurseries: the concept is to sell everything you would need for a nursery, including wallpaper, art, lighting, rugs, cots, storage, wallstickers, shelves, changing stations, bedding, wall letters etc. I would like to do room sets or at least mood boards to show how the products would go together for people who kind of know what they like but have no idea how to do it (most people!).
I would also like to do a blog with design ideas and DIY projects (that involve my products of course!!) 
It would be aimed at people like us, who might spend a few £100 on a nursery in total, not a few £1000. 

pros: no other websites like it that I've seen (please tell me if you have!!), almost everyone who has a baby will decorate a nursery, I get to be creative, higher margins. It's a much more unique idea than just selling something online.
Cons: The products will probably cost me more to buy initially, it's harder work, more disruptive, may need separate premises for storage (actually have this sorted so it's ok), realistically I can't do all this myself! 


What do you girls think? I know you don't all use cloth so won't have looked at all the websites involved with that, but I think we've all trawled for nursery stuff quite a lot! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hmmm.... That is a real toughy. I think you'd be surprised how many people actually do use cloth nappies... Could you start your nursery design blog without selling the products? Get a following and a buzz about your design ideas and in the meantime sell the nappies. Then when you've raised some more funds start selling the nursery stuff...?


----------



## SBB

I could do that Jess, but if I'm realistic/honest I just don't think I'd have time for both, and I think it would take a while to make any decent money on the nappies. 
I guess my real concern with the nappies is what will make me different from any other sites selling them? Admittedly a lot of the sites are crap, hard to navigate etc... but there are a couple of good ones... And they kind of seem to be doing everything I wanted to do! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I can see what you mean Suz. I think the nurseries idea has more potential to make you enough money to then expand into clothes and nappies etc... If you start with the nappies I agree you probably won't make much money at it xx


----------



## SBB

Thanks lou, I think you're right. I think cloth nappies can only get more popular so I'd def like to sell them at some point! 

Did they have any nursery decor stuff at the baby show when you went lou? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

They had stalls selling certain things- like a stall just selling animal clocks, a stall that sold plaques and painted shelves and things- and then they had a massive Kiddicare stall there that had some of their nursery interiors and furniture there- but i didn't see any stores selling whole designs of nurseries or full nursery sets or anything x


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls!

Suz I am sorry I have no input as I am not a big shopper- i go for cheapest and best reviews on amazon . Hopefully you will include a feedback or reviews/ratings type section so people can easily see what the buzz is!

Lou is piper feeling better? That crazy dog!

I wanted to chip in on the fingernail clipping talk- it's easiest for me if I let them go real long. Then they are a piece of cake to get at! Jimmy isn't too bothered if he scratches accidentally either. 

Jess France sounds lovely.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym took dogs round the field and now chilling symptom wise feel sick and cramps x x x


----------



## SBB

Thanks Casey! I know you hate shopping :haha: Yes will def have reviews so people can see what everyone else thinks! Obviously I'll just delete any bad ones :rofl: Not really :) 

I get Sammuels nails when they're a bit longer too, he doesn't cry just pulls his fingers away cos he doesn't like being forced into a position!! It's much easier when I'm feeding him, I prop him up and do it then... 

FX Caz! :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls! I hope everyone had a good weekend :hi:


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Piper is fine Casey- lots of grass filled sick all over the kitchen this morning but he's fine now - silly boy!!

I'm finding it really difficult to entertain Ben at the moment!! He doesn't seem to want to do anything!!!!


----------



## SBB

I find it really hard to entertain S too - just don't know what he wants to do!! 

Does he like going out for walks? Did you get the swing? S loves it! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili is the same Lou... She seems to get bored really quickly at the moment even with things that she used to love doing for ages!! Have been to the charity shop at the end of my road and got a whole load of toys for her!! :haha: some nice Vtech balls.. One of which rolls around on it's own!! And a ELC twisty knotted rattley thing! Not interested in any of them!! :rofl: 

We're just back from swimming... On to the 3rd level now and a new teacher!! We let go of them under the water for 5 seconds!!! Lili is the youngest and tiniest by far!! The teacher kept looking at her and going all gooey! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

No I didn't Suz- maybe I will though! Good idea! 

Yes we're just off for a walk now x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless her Jess!! :flower:

I think Ben has got the ball you're talking about. Is it the one that's supposed to help them learn to crawl? The bright orange one?


----------



## Smile4me

awww.. you ladies are soo lovely....

Had a fabulous weekend, just kept myself busy since it was Fathers Day and DH had to work, I bought a bistro set for our front porch for the two of us, that is our "alone time" after the kids go to bed, we always just chill outside even if I am on the computer, we have a radio on and enjoy sitting outside so I bought a table and chairs for us. Then the girls got dh a new pair of tennies and a belt, they made a pineapple upside down cake and he loved every minute of it... mostly when I had the girls go around the dinner table and say what one thing they love Most about having dh as their step dad, well of course we were in tears by the end of it... he he 
DD's Birthday went fabulous... their dad is in India getting an arranged marriage and they are quite upset as he did not explain to them the whole process its just Shit that he leaves the country and comes back with a bought bride! Sorry but that's my opinion of it! My girls have to get to know this strange lady in their house GRRRRRRRRRRRR it just pisses me off! anyway, I hope all your dh's had a wonderful day!

welll only 3 more days, I can't bring myself to test as I have felt the witch coming on but I'm not getting upset about it, honestly what is meant to be will happen.

Ellen hun I hope you did well yesterday, it was hard for me, I waited until I got in bed and just whaled LOL dh was fast asleep and I just let it all out in private but I feel loads better today :)

Suz- Love the video he is a doll!!! and of course your accent is soo cute!


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's white with flashing coloured lights and brightly coloured animals and very annoying noises!! It's called the magic roll ball... I think it is designed to help them crawl... Not that Lili seems interested in that at all! :rofl: Bargain for £3.99 I thought though!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww verna, your evening with hubby sounds so lovely. I love how much time u take out toghether xxx And glad u let out dad stuff some way............It was a double blow weekend for us as it was dads bday on Friday too. He would have been 60, which would have meant a big party. Instead we just remember him and told Pearl stories of him and listened to his music x

Pearls just had my first attempt at sweet potatoe and carrot mush. She flippin loved it! I felt all Delia..........Or should it be Nigella now? lol!


----------



## kcw81

Cool pearlie likes real food! She Is so mature!

Hugs to both u Ellen and verna. Verna the outdoor patio sounds divine! What does dh do while u are hanging out with u on a computer? Look at the stars? Ha. That's awfully strange your ex didn't warn the girls about the new bride. Maybe age will be nice...

My Jimmy has add and needs to switch to a new game every 3 minutes. A new toy, the jumperoo, laying down, sitting up, constantly needing me as his personal assistant to switch things up. It's exhausting! :)

Hi Marg! How's jax?

Chellie I love the announcement ! Thank u!

Lou happy piper is better. What a nut!


----------



## kcw81

I meant maybe "she" will be nice verna! Stupid iPod. Not that it was anything u wanted to hear anyway!


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey I feel u on the PA postition with these babies! Pearl WAS so content rolling around everywhere last week...............But now shes like "That is OLD news mumma! I wanna walk!" Nutball baby!

Just ordered some cute reduced dresses and short for the holiday. For her.......and then I MAY have wondered onto H&M and ordered about 6 dresses for me lol! Such a shame I couldnt find a THING for paul (!)


----------



## Smile4me

awww Ellen hun I'M SOOO SORRY :( I am also in the same boat as you... Fathers Day June 19th, Dad died on June 28th he would have been 60 as well and His Birthday is July 2nd so its a triple whammie but like you said,,,, just remember the good times! Its just so damn hard as the girls are growing so quick and I wish he could see my dd play LaCross and the three younger ones play soccer, Aliyah is driving now and I guess its just those mile stones that really make me wish he was here...

Casey hun, is your dad still alive? I'm sorry if I missed something about him these threads go by so fast


----------



## kcw81

Yes he is- he will be here tomorrow actually visiting from az. We were estranged after mom died but now it's ok mostly! Sorry about yr dads girls- I know how it sucks from the mom perspective not having her see your life and little family you have built. Glad u have yr dh's to help fill the vacancy .Xxoo


----------



## caz & bob

girls just been on the phone to my cousin she id getting transfer to a different hospital for a more detailed scan shes still losing fluid and losing green and cream discharge and shes on antibiotics they think the bby has some thing wrong with her skull x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh no, your poor cousin. My thoughts and prayers are with her. :hugs: xx


----------



## Smile4me

aww Caz my thoughts and prayers are with your cousin hun please keep us posted XOXO


----------



## kcw81

Ellen how long dies it take p to finish a 5 oz bottle? J is starting to finish in like 2 minutes! So fast!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Caz Im sorry for the problems your cousin is havin. She and baby are in all our thoughts hun xxx Hope things improve soon xxx

Casey - Yep about the same, today she had a bowl of sweet potatoe at 3.30, then a full bottle at 4pm! Think shes unfillable lol!

Right, wish me luck.........Im off for a bike ride. I really hope the old saying is right cos Ive not riden a bike in YEARS! Hahahaha x


----------



## caz & bob

good luck ellen on your bike you will have sore legs in the morning hun x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Caz, I hope your cousin and the baby will be okay...absolutely heart wrenching :(


----------



## lisaf

sorry about your cousin caz, hope everything turns out ok! :(

Suz- I like the nursery idea! I spent an hour yesterday trollling ebay looking for a clock that would go with our Dr. Seuss/bright colors theme... the only ones I found were cheap/crappy looking.

Soooo tired right now.. D slept pretty good but I just can't get my butt in gear. I felt ok until he was fussy for over an hour and kept whining no matter what I did.. that just drained all the energy out of me.
SIL texted me asking to see me this week...ignoring her for now.


----------



## SBB

Aw caz I hope they'll both be ok :( 

Hugs Ellen and verna for your dads :hugs: must be so hard... 

Thanks Lisa I think I'm pretty set on the nursery stuff :) I think it'll make more money! 

Is it ok to use fake tan while BF? I'm assuming yes! Have done it now anyway :haha: starting my pampering for the wedding Friday! Have looked like shit since January so thought i'd make an effort! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Also, have been thinking about names for 2nd baby :haha: 

If it's a boy we'll def go with Jackson and I really like Jackson Flynn.... 

What do you think?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hope you're cousin is ok Caz :hugs: 

Verna- I totally missed your post earlier :hugs: :hugs:

Suz- love that name! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

Suz I use fake tanner everyday except my nipple area cuz there is no point to do it there but its totally safe!! good for you girl get yourself a healthy bronze glow! will you post a pic of your hottie self at the wedding? I like jackson. Isn't marg's Jax a jackson? so she likes it too. ;)

Lisa I don't know why you possibly could be tired after getting a little sleep? haha. 

my dad is needing apick up at the airport tomorrow right in the middle of jimmys scheduled nap and my pump time and I am having an anxiety attack about it. I called him to ask him to take a cab but when he answered I chickened out because I know I am being ridiculous. I do not want to alter jimmys schedule but I guess I Will have to I am crazy cuz its making me really worried!!! I need to relaaaaax


----------



## SBB

Quiet in here tonight! 

Sammuel has started biting me all the time :( he mainly does it when he's finished feeding, rather than let go he bites! It's not mega painful, but obviously I'd rather he didn't do it! Any suggestions? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jeez casey I knew the day would come when you'd have to break your schedule!!! Can't DH get him? Or stay and put jimmy to bed while you go? Pumping a little off schedule won't make any difference. Nor will putting jimmy to bed at a different time though! 

Yeh Jax is a Jackson too :D

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh I'll post a wedding picky for you ;) 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

ummm I would rather he didn't do that to you either suz, OUCH! I guess maybe watch him like a hawk to identify when he is done feeding approximately and stick your fingers and remove him yourself or distract him with a funny noise or something?


----------



## kcw81

Suz its making me pee my pants! DH can't do it and I am going to have to wake him from his nap an hour early and he is going to hate everyone the rest of the day and I will be frazzled cuz I didn't get a chance to go to the bathroom or anything. of course maybe it will work out somehow and my dads flight will be delayed or maybe jimmy will go right back to sleep in the car on the way there and it will somehow work perfectly... its just that he feeds upong waking, so if I wake him early, he will expect a feed only he already had a full one not too long ago and therefore he will either get really full if I feed him and barf and then cry cuz he is tired and sick feeling or I will hold off on the feeding and he will cry cuz he is expecting food mentally and he is also tired. or maybe it will work out. I just wish my dad wasn't coming in the middle of the day and also wish he was staying at a hotel. crazy casey needs to relax I know.


----------



## SBB

Yeh distractions make him do it more! I can watch and see when he's going to do it, but if I take him off to soon and he still wants more I get really scared putting him back on in case he bites :haha:

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hun if it's stressing you that much tell him to get a cab! How far is the airport? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

What time is his naps/feeds Casey? And what time do you had to collect your Dad? How far is the airport? Let's see if we can work out a new schedule for the day for you x


----------



## SBB

Yeh I think that's a good plan lou :) 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I can't. I just can't ask him. I Am making a big deal of nothing I know - I am just anxious when people are coming to stay here. It's pretty annoying to be this way. Sammuel needs to not bite you! Maybe Lou knows how to stop him.


----------



## SBB

I need to sleep now but will look in the morning and help with the new schedule if lou hasn't sorted it!

X x x


----------



## SBB

Although I'm not the same as you with everything being so regimented I do understand, it's hard to break a routine youve been doing for months esp when it works so well, but it really will be fine :hugs:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I can't help with the biting- Ben does it too! I don't know how to stop it :shrug: I think Casey's idea of stopping the feed just before the end by distracting sounds like a good idea :shrug: I have read before that you should say "no" in a firm voice and remove them from the boob everytime they do it until they realise they lose the boob if they do it- but I don't see how that would help really when they doing it right at the end of feeds anyway :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

Jimmy schedule
Eat 6 am
Nap from 8-945
Eat at 945
Nap from 1145-135
Eat 135
Nap 335-5ish
Eat 5
Nap 7-8
Eat 8
Bedtime and final feed 1045

I have to leave for my dad at 1240. Ideas??


----------



## kcw81

The fact that u guys aren't totally calling me a fool and want to help is so nice. U r the coolest Internet buds ever!


----------



## lisaf

lol Lou - good point about the biting at the end not being an effective time to deprive them of the boob. Your boys are just too smart and figured out they can get away with biting at the end :rofl:
I've heard you are supposed to shout out in pain even if it doesn't hurt and pull away. It will startle them and they will realize its not a good thing to bite.

Casey - what about putting Jimmy to sleep in his carseat? I know we're not supposed to leave them in those too long but this might be one of those times when its best to make an exception.

I napped with Daniel, woke up, gave him a bottle, now he won't stop fussing so that I can pump!!! :( Its been 5 1/2 hours :( 
Oh.. and Daniel has started spitting up a lot... he usually spits up once during burping and not tiny amounts. We are still feeding him 4 ounces like we've been doing for weeks so we didn't increase size on him.. is it suddenly too much for him?


----------



## babyloulou

How long will the journey take there and back Casey? Does Jimmy sleep in cars?


----------



## lisaf

ok, I might have him settled (I type as he starts to whine, lol)
Its too hot in my house so I have the front door open while I pump... did I mention that I pump in the recliner directly next to the front door? :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Lisa how many total oz a day and how often? May need to wait longer between feeds. Also do u think u need the next nipple size up? We switched to a higher size at 2 months and it helped.


----------



## kcw81

Lou he can totally sleep in the car. It will be 40 minutes roundtrip. Maybe I should just expect that waking him up early from the crib once I go he will get the rest of his sleep and feed him immediately when we get back home.


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- that sounds like he's a bit refluxy- it tends to start between 4-6 week apparently. Ben was 5 weeks when he started. The fact you've said he's been awake and fussing as well as the spitting up sounds like it. Ben's main problem was the silent reflux that went along with it- it's when he stopped sleeping :-( His reflux only lasted a week or so though so it doesn't mean Daniel will get full-on bad reflux (like Lili has). I think a large percentage of babies go through a small reflux episode at that age xxx


----------



## kcw81

Yeah Jimmy is a huge spit up artist too but it's not a big deal other than the mess. He gains weight and gets enough. My concern would be if Daniel appears super fussy like his belly hurts or stops gaining weight.


----------



## babyloulou

Can you start the day half an hour later and put everything back 30 minutes? That way you can delay the mid day sleep until the car but he won't be awake as long as if you follow the times in the morning? So as follows: 

Eat 6:30 am
Nap from 8:30-10-15
Eat at 10:15
Then nap in the car (and when you get back) so from 12:40 onwards until he naturally wakes up- then carry on the afternoon routine at the new times based on when he's woken up (but leaving the same time gaps for feeds and sleeps?)
Then back to normal the day after?

Or if you don't want to change the time routines at all just try getting him to sleep in the car seat at 11:45 in the house- transfer him to the car - then if it's a 40 min round trip you'll be back by 1:20 in time for his usual feed :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

I meant to add on my last post Lisa that 'silent reflux' is where they are bringing acid up into their throats (incase you'd never heard of it :hugs: )

It makes them very fussy as it burns the throat- stops them sleeping etc... The doctors here diagnose it purely by saying "is the baby sick quite a lot?" when that's a yes the next question is "do they seem unsettled and uncomfortable between feeds"- if yes they usually say it's probably SR xx


----------



## lisaf

we hear him gasp, stop breathing, then gulp quite a bit.. but it doesn't make him upset or anything so I don't think it burns much.

There are times when leaning back in our arms on an incline will make him suddenly turn red and SCREAM and when that happens I think its gas and sitting him up helps a bit.
Casey - I thought faster flow nipples would make the gas worse?
yesterday (12am-11:59pm) he had 5 feeds, some on the breast so it may have been more than 4 ounces on those?
today so far he's had 5 feeds (only one on the breast)
he ate at 1:30am, 5:45am, 10:30am, 12:30pm, 4pm
and that 10:30am one was the one where he had a volcanic eruption of milk because I didn't burp him in the middle (he was gulping it down so fast then just had a tiny bit I tried to force him to finish before burping.. :blush:).. he probably lost at least an ounce on that throwup


----------



## lisaf

lol and once again I accidentally pumped for 30 minutes because I came on here to talk to you girls :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

I love u Lou!! I can see why Steve does too. You r sooo kind to actually consider my problem and help me!!! I wish I could help u!! So in the morning usually I have to wake him at 6 am so he might want to sleep till 630 ayeay- but I think it might take away from his naps the rest of the day unless maybe I put him to bed a little later tonight. Well it's a plan and i feel Better with a plan.


----------



## kcw81

Lisa I don't know why but it helped, the bigger nip. It helped Ellen too. Well it sounds like he gets enough I dont know! Is he unhappy or just barfs and carries on? Do u jostle him too much?


----------



## babyloulou

Glad to help Casey :flower: Hope Jimmy follows the new plan! :thumbup:

Lisa- is he pulling his knees up when he arches and screams? Both acid and wind cause the arching and crying. They say you tell the difference by the legs- if he's pulling them up it's wind- if he's not it's most likely reflux xx


----------



## lisaf

he's only unhappy if it comes out his nose :haha:

I think if I made him take a break mid-bottle it might get better... its almost as if he's full and its coming back up but if he's drinking too fast it won't have enough time to go down his esophogas, you know?


----------



## lisaf

ooh thanks lou... he's not arching when he screams at all .. I'll have to pay attention to the legs!


----------



## babyloulou

I only know about them cos Ben had a bit of both! (surprise surprise :dohh: ) The general advice on here was for wind take frequent winding breaks during feeding- when Ben was really bad I was sometimes winding him about 5 or 6 times during a feed! And for reflux upright or inclined positions as much as possible! I kept Ben upright for at least 10 minutes after every feed and propped his bed up at the head end with books x


----------



## lisaf

hmm, when when he did it a few minutes ago he was kicking with his feet.. but he tends to kick his feet when he's frustrated anyway :haha:


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, got both rings off :thumbup:
last night, I took my engagement ring off, was worried most about that one and I iced it for 10 minutes than used lotion and took Ellen's advice and tried to relax and not panic taking it off and it came off- yeah! go the wedding band off tonight, you should see my finger lol...just relieved they are off now.

so officially started mat leave after I gave my BB to my colleague, yeah
I was having a mani/pedi today and this super sweet 80 year old woman beside me was entertained by Kitten moving my stomach, she had 4 kids (all with no pain relief) and she told me she didnt think I would last a week and that LO was coming soon based on my tummy ect...ha ha
not sure about that, she is showing no signs of wanting to make an entrance soon

hope the feeding issues get sorted out Lisa
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

At the ER right now... We had a rough night where nothing would comfort him. Then we saw that his upper lip was suddenly swollen. The on call pediatrician sent us here. It doesn't seem to be getting any worse and he even finally drifted off. I'm really hoping it's nothing. Now I just hope we get seen soon so we can go home.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Lisa honey ....................Hope Daniel is going to be ok. What an unusual problem for such a littley! Hope u get seen asap and are home and settled soon. Hugs xxx

Cat fab news u are now off work and on the home stretch! Oh and dont pay too much attention to others tellin u when baby will arrive lmao, after the wait I had the WORLD was guessing and proved wrong hahaha. Glad your rings came off too xxx

Right, Im hoping the weather holds cos I need to get pigpogs passport piccie done. This should be fun!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi girls, 

Sorry I wasn't on to help Casey, but I think Lou's plan is a good idea.

Lisa hon, I hope Daniel is ok. :hugs:

Cat, yay for mat leave!! :hugs:

Ellen, you know you can do the passport photos at home don't you? Lie her on a White sheet, take a photo and upload it to paspic.com.

:hi: to everyone else xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just staying in for the washer man to come and take my washer to be fix and put me in another 1 why mine is being fix woopp wish they would hurry up symptom wise still feel a bit sick and cramps i will test Saturday if no af lisa hope daniel is ok hun x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh no Lisa! I hope he's ok :hugs: keep us updated... 

Casey im glad you feel better about it, super Lou to the rescue!! :haha: 
It will go fine, try and chill, it's only a little tiny bit out of routine I bet jimmy won't even notice :) good luck! :hugs: 

Good luck with the photo Ellen! 

Hey Jess, good idea with the pics!

Hey caz :wave:

Cat great news about the rings - phew!! 


X x x


----------



## lisaf

On our way home, just a follow up with pediatrician on Wednesday. Doc noticed that his fontanelle (sp?) is closed which worried the doc a little but isn't urgent and isn't related to the lip thing


I haven't eaten anything unusual lately that he might be reacting to..


----------



## SBB

What would cause the fontanelle to be closed? 

Glad he's ok anyway, is it very swollen or just a little bit? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

The swelling was very noticeable to us. Also, Daniel finally stuck his tongue out far and the tip went heart-shaped so he does have some kind of tongue tie but he never sticks his tongue out enough for the LC or doc to notice


----------



## Rudeollie

Ahh great, thanks Jess. Will give that a go instead as the heavens are about to open and its a long way into town on foot!

Lisa - glad u are on your way home. It could be anything that triggered it. Even someones perfume of a cleaning product etc etc, just keep an eye until your next app xxxx


----------



## SBB

Will you have it snipped Lisa? Could be why BF is painful? Does he get his Tongue over his bottom gum when he feeds? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo... Lisa, perhaps you can say that Daniel is allergic to your MIL's perfume....?! That might keep her away for a while! ;) Glad that he is ok. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, this is Lili's passport photo. 
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/965669e5.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

God darn it Jess, she is TOO cute! 

Im so cross - I sent off for Pearls passport form LAST wednesday and its still not turned up! Posties just been and it wasnt there.............Im going to HAVE to go out now to pick one up to fill in. Argh! Pearls super grumpy today too. Not sure whats up with her!


----------



## SBB

Aw Jess that pic is lovely! Harrie is really busy at work but I'll chase her for the photos again :) 

That's rubbish Ellen, hope you don't get rained on! Can you not download a form? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Dont think so Suz.......Directgov takes u to an online form for IPS, you fill it in and its meant to be posted the next day if after 5pm. You get a reference number but if u call to chase you are holding and then they tell u you must wait a week! Bloody idiots, we go in 5 weeks!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen that is rubbish. I had to go to the passport office in Victoria to get Lilis passport expidited... Only way I could make sure we got it in time! Sorry Pearl is grumpy today. :hugs:

Thanks Suz! I can't wait to see the photos and we go on holiday in a weeks time so hope Harrie isn't too busy to get them here before we go... Otherwise I'll have to wait 2 weeks!! Hope she's doing ok. Xx:hugs:


----------



## SBB

I will remind her of holiday! 

Ellen that's rubbish. :( 

Do you think it's odd/worrying that sammuel will only go to sleep now with my dressing gown over his face?! Not sure if it's the smell, or having something over his face. But he always pulls it over....

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lilis taken to putting a muslin over her face too... Must be the stage they're at... :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Yeh I guess, a muslin seems a bit less dangerous though! I take it off obviously but if his blanket is over him he pulls it up sometimes if he wakes! 

Harrie is doing micro baby photos today and she will post them later :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hes just wanting to snuggle into your smell Suz. Maybe try get the gown off him and replace with the muslin tho! 

Cool on the micro piccies! Looking forward to seeing them!!!

God I feel crapola today. Slept rubbish and pearls just none stop at the moment........Roll on Paul coming home so we can get the JUMPEROOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oo... So excited!! :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

Yay pearlie will love the jumperoo! Hopefully:)
Sorry yr photo is late!

Jess so cute of lilli! 

Suz Jimmy pulls a blanket, towel, shirt, anything nearby over his face when he is sleepy... It's like he doesn't want to see any more light or anybody! 

Cat glad u got yr rings off!

Lisa hope Daniel is ok- keep us posted. And hope it's nothing big and u can all get some rest. Hugs

Hi Lou how was the night?


----------



## babyloulou

Fuck, fuck, fuck!!! I've just written a long reply then my battery went on my iPhone and wiped it all!! :growlmad: 

We had a HORRENDOUS night!! :-( Ben finally let me go to sleep at 1:30am and then woke at 2:30 and refused to go back to sleep at all!! :-( I woke Ste up at 6 and he took him downstairs while i slept til 9- he then brought him back up as he had to go to work- Ben fed and we both fell to sleep until 13:00!! He gets worse I swear!!

Lisa- poor Daniel :hugs: I hope he's ok now!! Let us know how you're getting on!

Jess- that picture is so fucking cute! She's an angel!

Suz- I had to stop using blankets and wearing a dressing gown for that very reason! I now just freeze to death on the sheet and just pyjamas! :rofl: I only use a sleeping bag on Ben too as he was just too dangerous with a blanket!

Ellen- I bet Pearl will love the Jumperoo! Great for getting energy out! :thumbup:

Can't remember anything else I wrote....


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Casey- how your routine going? X


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz :thumbup: to Jackson!! hehe


----------



## kcw81

Lou what a night! Well it sucks but at least u slept a little. What a shitty thing to when you Lose your post on the iPod! Aaargh I hate that. Ummm I was too afraid to change the start time today so kept it at 6. I realized if I delayed it I can't pump before we go to the airport and it will be so long then (I only pump when he is napping- i can't pump when he us awake). So I an going to have to put him to bed, pump, then wake him early and hit the road. If he fusses the rest of the day so be it.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sure he'll be fine Casey. He'll probably carry on his nap in the car xx


----------



## kcw81

Thanks lou! Baby and bump is being weird this am and yesterday too- have u all noticed that?


----------



## Rudeollie

Weird how Casey?

Honestly I know you are worried about brakin Jims routine but it will be ok! I was sh&ttin it the frst time I did it with Pearl but they are super resilient and adapt as needed. WIthout a whole heap of screaming and fuss!

God Lou, Im sorry sweetie. Hes makin you work for a rest isnt it?? Hope tonight is better love xxx


----------



## Smile4me

*BFN *for me today ladies rollen on to July 2011...ha ha!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh verna hun Im sorry...............its is only THE exact d day. Has the witch shown up yet?? Any signs?? Its not over til shes here u know xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Verna :hugs: Hope its just a shy one :hugs:

Casey- yes BnB is playing up for me too! Keeps going offline!


----------



## kcw81

aww poop verna! july is your month I think!


----------



## Britt11

Smile4me said:


> *BFN *for me today ladies rollen on to July 2011...ha ha!

sorry hon, but thought you were on BCP? :shrug: good luck for the summer, it will happen :hugs:



Rudeollie said:


> Hes just wanting to snuggle into your smell Suz. Maybe try get the gown off him and replace with the muslin tho!
> 
> Cool on the micro piccies! Looking forward to seeing them!!!
> 
> God I feel crapola today. Slept rubbish and pearls just none stop at the moment........Roll on Paul coming home so we can get the JUMPEROOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

sorry you are feeling lousy today Ellen :hugs:
Lou, hope you get some rest soon

Lilli- is so fricken cute, I love seeing the updated pics, she looks like she is pondering something :)

well Kitten is moving around a ton this morning again, so sweet. dont feel like anything is happening yet which is okay, I hear I should enjoy this time off on my own.
although I have serious ADD so will have to keep myself very occupied


----------



## lisaf

totally enjoy that time off Cat! Soon you won't have time to brush your teeth or eat, lol!

Casey - hope today's break in routine works out for you! :hugs:

LOVE Lili's passport photo! :)

Sorry Verna :( :hugs:

Daniel's lip was looking a lot better after his bottle when we got home. He went to sleep at 2:30am and slept until 7:30am so mommy is happy too, lol! Hope this doesn't mean he's going to be allergic to a ton of stuff! :(
Now I'm just paranoid about the fontanel on his head closing early and what that means :dohh:

Off to my 6 week post-partum checkup.. wish me luck!


----------



## kcw81

You are bored cat? Go see some movies! I would love to go see a bunch right now. I want to see bridesmaids and Harry porter when Its out and super 8 etc etc! That's cute how the old lady liked seeing kitten move round in yr belly the other day. Why do u call her kitten?


----------



## kcw81

Good luck Lisa! Daniels gonna be a-okay yay! I will gave to google the soft spot thing- never heard of any issues people have. The 6 month appt was super dumb for me- just looked at my vag and sent me on my way!


----------



## babyloulou

At least they did that Casey!! Here they just say "are you feeling ok"? "ok bye"!! Don't even check you over!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, which fontanelle closed? The one on th back of his head closes early...the soft spot on the top of his head doesn't fuse until around a year of age. Jackson had a bit of an uneven indent on the back of his head when his fused and I brought it up to the doc and they said it ought to round out as he gets older and stops laying on his back so much and it has rounded out a lot since then.


----------



## kcw81

What a waste of time and money! Your appts are free tho right Lou? I actually would like to go to the doc and get my blood test to check for proper iron levels and anything else they can check. I know bfing takes a Lot out of us and i do feel fatigue. But it's prob normal considering not enuff sleep.


----------



## Smile4me

oh girls its truly ok, like I said I'm totally not upset about it. I only did one month of BCP during my trip to Mexico and then went off during Florida so we could possibly have a tropical baby... lol 

OK ladies call me crazy but this summer since we got back from Florida that is, its been non stop running around "moms taxi" so I had a brainiac idea this morning...

here me out.... this makes sense all around trust me :)

I am going to have the girls "once a week" invite 1-2 friends each and each week we will have a "sleep over" at our house... Each week we will do a theme like ideas so far
Twilight night... watch twilight movies wear cheesy twilight tshirts 
80's night... watch 80s movies such as Ferris Buehlers day off and wear 80's attire
Skit/Karaokee night... practice a skit from a movie and or a song and perform .. each group gets 10 min of practice before performance.

As mom is tired of running to the mall to pick up, drop off, one spends the night at this house the other spending the night at this house... this way all the parents drop their child off at my house and each kid brings a snack and then the parents come get them by 10 am in the morning... aaaaahhhh and my kids will love me for it because they get to have a sleepover... the only stipulation and PLUS for me is they HAVE to have their rooms and bathrooms clean :)

Genius idea i must say! LOL This is only for 6 weeks during summer break!


----------



## kcw81

Holy shit verna! Are u sure u want all the chaos of kids all over the house all night long? If u don't mind then it is a brilliant idea! Plus it will make yr girls love u and also make them even more popular!


----------



## Smile4me

LOL once you have four whats eight more? lol seriously all my kids friends are fun and they keep my children occupied when they are over anyway but imagine popping pop corn, in your jammies spending time with your kids laughing and joking and having fun... and you are right, I will be the coolest mom LOL


----------



## kcw81

Seriously whoevers house I went to for big pj parties when I was a kid were the coolest kids on the block! Of course we liked it better when the mom left us alone...:)


----------



## Smile4me

But they didnt have moms like me ahaaaa!!!

My daughter has me listed as her "Friend" on facebook i was WTF????
Im your mom!!!!


----------



## kcw81

Haha u r so cool verna i can't deny it! Have u seen that snl skit where the nerdy girl loves her parents so much and wants to hang out with them instead of children her own age? It's really funny.


----------



## Smile4me

OH YEAH!!!!! LOVE SNL btw.... The Voice is on tonight!!! Can't wait!!

Overlooking Christina *Gag*ulara's boobs that is, its an awesome show!


----------



## caz & bob

girls just been in contacted with my cousin the bby has got clover leaf skull syndrome witch means the bby is going to have a deformity some were and needs alot of operations were bbys have got soft spots her bbys has ceased together x x x


----------



## kcw81

Geez that is awful caz I am so sorry.


----------



## Smile4me

oh Caz hun that is terrible hun :( One of my co-workers friends just found out that her baby (she is three months along) has no skull ... Oh it breaks my heart!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

they have told her to be prepared when she has her she has to have a scan ever 4 weeks now to see whats going on with her apart from that she looks ok her kidneys and ever think are fine x x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh man that's awful verna!! Do they terminate? 

I just looked up clover leaf skull and it is so rare! I am so sorry caz! Is it severe?


----------



## TySonNMe

Caz, I'm very sorry to hear about your cousin...that's heartbreaking :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Caz, so sorry about your cousins baby. :hugs: I hope and pray things will be ok for her and the baby. 

Lou, sorry about the crappy night with Ben. :hugs:

good news! My office have said I can go back part time from Sept until Jan!! :happydance: very relieved about that. :D

Marg/Casey any other routined/sleep trained Mum... At the moment Lili goes to bed at 7, dream feed at 10 and she then wakes for a feed between 4.30 and 5.30. I've tried putting rice in the dream feed and giving her more, but it doesn't make a difference and she still wakes up at 4.30ish... I just need to push it to 6 so we can start getting in to a good routine for when I go back to work... Any tips/ideas?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Can I ask you guys your artistic opions? I was going to put Lili's name and how old she is in the top right corner of this canvas we've done... I can't work out if it will ruin it or not though!
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/2509a564.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

kcw81 said:


> Oh man that's awful verna!! Do they terminate?
> 
> I just looked up clover leaf skull and it is so rare! I am so sorry caz! Is it severe?

she just said they said she looks perfect now but they will no more once she goes back in 4 weeks shes 20weeks 4 days x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, your poor friend... What an agonising time for them. Send them my love and thoughts for their baby. Xx


----------



## lisaf

Sorry caz!

Verna - that is SO AWFUL about your coworker's friend! :(

Daniels soft spot is the one on top of his head that the ER doc said was basically closed. I don't like what I've been reading on google though I guess it can be just one of those things. Afterall, he weighs as much as some 3 month old babies, so he could be advanced in other areas, right?

Had my checkup... everything is healed down there, just have a feeling like stuff is falling out when I go to the bathroom and sometimes a feeling like there is a stitch tearing when I poo... both normal apparently :haha:
My doc did prescribe me zoloft though, i didn't have the balls to tell her how I was really feeling but she offered/asked and said she was worried about me because I just wasn't myself. Since one of the symptoms of PPD is isolating yourself, maybe thats part of why I get so upset at my inlaws wanting to see me 'all the time'.


----------



## lisaf

Jess - why not do a mock-up of what you want to do by photoshopping the name/age into the picture you took?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good thinking Lisa... Will have to work out photoshop on the iPad... Could take me some time! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Did they not explain what it might mean at the hospital Lisa? I Hope it is just one of those things. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Caz and Verna so sad about the babies :-( :hugs:

Lisa- what did they say about the soft spot? If it was anything bad in sure they'd have kept him in! Can you still BF on Zoloft? 

Jess- I think it would look nice with her name and age! Maybe paint them on in the same colours as the footprints x


----------



## lisaf

my doc and the pharmacist said zoloft was ok for BFing

the ER doc said it is something that needs monitoring and could be a concern... nothing urgent though.


----------



## lisaf

ooh, if you do the name and age, it might be really cute to do each letter in a different color... but thats something I'd try out in photoshop first :) Plain black may work better


----------



## Peach Blossom

I like that idea Lisa. I may get some White paper and mocknup some different options... Quicker than Photoshop! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lol good point!


----------



## kcw81

hey jess my advice would be a combo of "cry it out" cuz its just habit for her, and less naps in the day just 1/2 - 1 hours less sleep in the day might help her sleep later in the am - also keep it suuuuuper quiet!!


----------



## lisaf

how's your day going Casey?


----------



## TySonNMe

Jess, I have to agree with Casey. When we stopped swaddling Jackson, he would get up for an hour every night at like 2 or 3 am. When we put him back in his room, I let him cry it out. He usually only whined for a few minutes after he was done playing and then started to go back to sleep. He started staying up for less time and just putting himself back to sleep without whining at all. Then he started waking up at 5a and that is just too early so I let him cry it out again and now he sleep until about 6-7a. Just like Casey said, they just make it a habit and you have to retrain them. Also, Jackson is used to not eating until about 7a (last bottle at about 8p or so) so I know he wasn't hungry when he was waking up.


----------



## Rudeollie

God Caz I am so sorry about your cousins baby. We have THE best neo natal surgeons here tho and they work wonders..........Im sure all will be ok. So glad LO's kidneys are ok x

Verna, Im so sorry about your friend too. Gosh it all sounds so rare and unreal doesnt it?? PS - You are the worlds greatest mum. I swear if I managed to be a hlaf as good as you I will be thrilled!!

Jess - Love the picce - def do a mock up of the next stage tho! Can see either workin tbh! x

Jumperoo is here but lady is fast asleep. Pauls just cursing at how complicated it is to put together........And Im just laughin!


----------



## babyloulou

God it took me forever to work out how to get the seat fabric of the Jumperoo attached Ellen!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Casey and Marg... Lili is still in our room over night... Think when we get back from holiday she might have to move in to her own room... :( I'll miss her!


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- do you use a routine for Pearl? Is she still in your room? Isn't it strange how us UKers have them in the room with us and all get rubbish sleep - yet the USers are tougher with the babies and get loads more sleep! :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

Oh shit Lou Steve made u put it together? That's the mans job! What else r they good for? Ha

Lisa thank u for asking- Jimmy is napping in the crib I am pumping and I will wake him an hour before he wants me to , feed him and get ready to hit the road. I was thinking that instead of letting him sleep in the car I will try to keep him awake so he will take a nice long nap a could hours later- we will see tho he prob has a different plan.


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo letting him get overtired could be risky Casey!!! :-/


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, Harrie text me earlier and said the photos are on their way!! Very excited! :)


----------



## kcw81

babyloulou said:


> Ellen- do you use a routine for Pearl? Is she still in your room? Isn't it strange how us UKers have them in the room with us and all get rubbish sleep - yet the USers are tougher with the babies and get loads more sleep! :dohh:

Lou I was discussing this the other day- the differences in uk bs us. It's so funny and I think at the deep root of it all is maybe that us people are capitalists! Could that be why? Because we have to be sort of me me me and my close direct family, then you, and uk is sort of share share the burden which has a really broad impact affecting how we relate with our families and extended families and how we parent and the medical advice we receive. I could go on but I am iPoding it. What do u think?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I hope it all works out for you today Casey... It's always daunting breaking a routine... I've had to do it with Lili several times when we've stayed out late... She's coped ok with it though. :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou, Pearls still in with us but saturday da da daaaaaaaaaaaa is when she is doing her first night in her bedroom. I am dreading it, I wont sleep I know it, I want her in with us til she is 12 rofl!

Her routine is bath at 7, strung out for as long as poss, jimjams and bottle at 7.30, burped then bed and she lays there so silently til she falls asleep. And Im afraid to report, thats it til 7am ish.


----------



## babyloulou

Did you do anything at all to get her to self-settle Ellen? I'm trying to always make Ben fall asleep in the crib instead of during a feed in the evenings- but when he wakes for his nighttime feeds (which are still every 2-3 hours) he just won't go back in thecrib and I end up co sleeping!! (although to be honest he's even starting to refuse to sleep even next to me!! :shock: )


----------



## Rudeollie

No Lou, the only thing I think that helped her to soothe is the muslin. God I remember when she refused to sleep and Id lay on the bed with her signing. rubbin her back, stroking her leg............then one night I just left her in her crib muslin nxt to her and that was it. I think its just a tiresome trail and error journey!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, Lili's self soothing wasn't planned... We out her in her cot to have some time under her mobile and she went to sleep... So that's what we stuck to!! C


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Casey- I missed your post. Yes you might be right- there does seem to be a huge difference! The thing is though most of the things you mention did used to be the advice here years ago but not for a long time. Past generations here did use cry-it-out and put babies in their own rooms early etc... Weaning is another big difference. I've seem posts from USers where they put rice in babies bottles at a couple of weeks to make them sleep (I think Sandi said she was) but here that's a huge no-no xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Jess and Ellen. I'll keep trying with the crib. I think it's always going to be awkward while he still feeds so often too! :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Why dont you try him with some rice or porridge at about 5 Lou...............Just try one night and see if it makes any difference??

Pearls havin porridge at 9.30 on a morning now then afternoon tea at 3.30. she LOVES it but have to say its made no difference to her bottle feeding lmao. Greedy guts!


----------



## babyloulou

I didn't really want to wean until six months really. And to honest I don't think he's actually hungry most of the time- he just won't settle back down without boob :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Wow chatty!! 

Caz I'm so sorry about your cousin :hugs: I really hope baby will be ok.. 

Jess I agree try out the letters, you could just do small writing in the corner with pencil if you're not sure and leave it at that! 

Lou sammuel only likes to settle with something over his face and the dummy in! 
I think a lot of midwives here still tell people to use CIO... also EVERYONE with older kids tells me to do it too because he doesn't sleep that well. 
It's not forever though, one day he'll sleep through :) 

Lisa is it anti depressants you've been prescribed? Hope they help, I was on them for a short time and I do think they helped, even if it was just in my head! Everything soon seems a lot more manageable than it does those first weeks :hugs: 

I can't remember what else I read you've all been so chatty! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

yeah, they prescribed antidepressants

Here's a pic of Daniel's swollen lip.. not sure if its obvious in the pictures so the first shot is a 'normal' one this morning. The left side in the pictures was more swollen than the right.
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/014.jpg

Now the swollen pics:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/013.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/012.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/011.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww bless him Lisa - he is so gorgeous! Its funny, we havent had any littlies photos for aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Lisa he looks gorgeous!! 

Yeah you're right a lot of midwives do still say it. My MIL said it to Ste yesterday too- that we need to put him in the nursery and just shut the door otherwise he'll be a spooky brat!

Edit:- meant "spoilt brat" not spooky! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- you know the Stay Dry inserts for the Flip nappy? Which way up do they go? I've been putting them so the writing (the "small", "medium", "large") is face up. The thing is Ben is soaking them through in about an hour and a half- is that right?


----------



## SBB

'spooky brat' :haha: When people tell me to let him CIO I just nod along most of the time! 

Yep the smooth side up for the SD inserts, they are microfibre so not as absorbant as the organic ones. I use them with a booster, a little lamb night booster, it's really thin, I cam send you a couple or you can buy 10 for £12 from little lamb (or on eBay, but I buy direct so they don't pay rip off eBay fees!) You should get longer than that, I get 3-4 hours out of most of mine, but I change him every 3 anyway usually... 

Lisa he is v cute! Hope the swelling stays down :hugs: are you going to take the anti-Ds or have you just got them to decide? If you want to chat about it pm me or just chat in here. Do you feel really down? Tearful? 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

:wave: ladies! My comp is crap today.

Ellen-I haven't forgotten to pm you my travel knowledge. My comp is being SOOOO slow it has taken me 1 hr to catch up on the thread! I have lost all my free time now, so I will have to do it another time. We have 6 weeks, right? I'll try to pm you this week though!

Lisa- sorry about the rough night! Hope it all works out and everything is fine for both you and Daniel. :)

Jess-I think you should try the paper in the corner thing and take a picture of it on the canvas for a far away look. It always seems that the farther you are away from something and with different views, you can see the balance and the colors, etc better.

Caz-Heart breaking about your cousin. I am so sorry. I googled it and am just at a loss for words. That is so difficult.

Verna-What is the plan for your co-worker? Will the baby live past birth?

Suz-went to order the diaper trial and hubs is back to square one again. :dohh: I might just order it anyway and pretend we didn't have that conversation.....

Lou-sorry sleep is still absent for you. :( my goodness you are strong.

HI TO EVERYONE ELSE. hugs!


----------



## Onelildream

oh and connor laughed yesterday! totally awake and laughing at me bc i blew a raspberry on his lip and cheeks. hubs and sister saw it! i tried to record it today for proof and got him to do it. was elated! watched the video and the camera was pointing the wrong way!!! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Aw bless him chell! Love the little laughs :D 

Yeh order it anyway, it's only a trial and hopefully it will sway him! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah just order it and then plead ignorance Chell! :haha:

Suz- I'll order some boosters then. Just off the Little Lamb website is it?


----------



## babyloulou

Oh hang on- you said smooth side up for the inserts? Is that the side without the writing?


----------



## SBB

I'll find the link for you, will check my flip insert in a min :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Writing should face down lou :dohh: hate to say it but there's actually a label on them telling you which way up they should go :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh.My.Fucking.God!!!


----------



## SBB

https://www.littlelambnappies.com/accessories/bamboo-washable-nappy-boosters I'd get the size 2s. They're useful to have for all nappies really! 

Was Ben soaking the whole insert or he was just wet next to his skin after an hour and a half? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Oh.My.Fucking.God!!!

PMSL!!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Oh.My.Fucking.God!!!
> 
> PMSL!!! :rofl:
> 
> X x xClick to expand...


I'm sure I used to be reasonably intelligent before this baby was born :rofl:

Yeah the insert was pretty full- although the bottom of it didn't feel damp only the top- not surprised really though if i've had every single one upside down! Poor Ben! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol he obviously didn't mind too much! See how you go with it the right way up! 

My brain has definitely taken a serious hit since S was born!! At least we can also blame tiredness! 

Speaking of which I'm off to bed! S has been crying a fair bit so I may be in for a long night! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night Suz :hi: xx

Casey- I've just added the Words With Friends app on my phone and saw you on there!  I've started a game with you xx


----------



## SBB

Lou I've got it too!!! Username is ZannaBoo :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Played you Suz! Username PiperDPoo xx


----------



## SBB

Yay! Must sleep so will play tomorrow. :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys! I'm a flipping idiot since Jimmy was born! Haha!

So far so good but we will see how the nite goes. :)


----------



## kcw81

Lisa Danny is so cute!! I hope the swell goes down! 

Spooky brat is funny! I like it Lou!


----------



## babyloulou

20 minutes sleep! Worst night yet :cry: :cry:


----------



## lisaf

I'm so sorry Lou! :(
I don't know how you do it!

Oh hey, you girls were talking about doing that email thing? I did think of one other flaw to that idea... spam! I had an email address that I never ever used, not even once, didn't even know it existed (was created automatically when I started my cable internet service). It had over a thousand junk emails in it.


----------



## kcw81

hi guys, today went fine with the adjustment! so far. one last feed at 1045 and then hope he sleeps thru the night like usual. so far he isn't as horrified by my dad as he is my my MIL, must be because I am not as horrified! 

lisa I am definitely NOT doing the email thing. too lazy. are you? I suck. are you doing a baby book? I havent done anything. at least I took some pics.

lou you being offline right now I hope is a good thing. xxoo

nite ladies


----------



## lisaf

aw crap that reminds me, I need to finish the baby book stuff :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Oh lou :( I thought I had a bad night :hugs: hope you're asleep now! 

Glad the routine being slightly off didn't affect jimmy :) 

Yeh Lisa o thought about that, but google generally filters outmost spam, just think it will be lovely for him to look through... 
I have 2 baby books!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies.

Sorry you had a bad night Lou. :hugs:

Casey, hope Jimmy was ok over night.

2 baby books Suz?! :loopy: :haha: do you have different stuff in each one?


----------



## SBB

Well my friend bought me one, then theres another one I want to stock in my store and the very kind lady sent me one for sammuel :) it's lovely it's called 'my best book about me' or something... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

God Im feel some major book guilt now. I just cannot be arsed filling them out.......I have a box of memories with loads of stuff in it............Car park tickets from hospital, tickets from our first walk to Lotherton Hall. Pressed flower from our first weekend away. But not a bonofide documented book lol!

Och Lou, Im so sorry you had such a bad bad night. Hope you get plenty of rest today. Maybe Benjarno is nocturnal hey?

Pearls in her jumperoo while I spend spend spend on the net. Ordered lots of lovely things from H&M and Dot P's cos you get 25% off if you use code CLOSER25. Not that Im encouraging you gals hahahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

ELLEN!! :gun: I'm going to have to go shopping now!!! :rofl:

Just had a check up on my Thyroid... Looks like I'm relapsing which means I'll need to have surgery to remove my thyroid... :( I asked them to wait as long as possible before the appt cos I'm afraid of the impact it will have on my milk supply.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Jess..............sorry they want to operate. Are they happy to wait? What does it mean to have it removed?? Long term etc?


----------



## SBB

I'm ignoring all shopping posts! I had to go to real shops y'day to get S an outfit for Friday - was very hard to ignore the millions of sales!! 

Jess what does it mean? What will the op involve? I know nothing about thyroid sorry :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Jess :-( That sucks! How long will they delay it for? X

My skin has flared up again! Only on my boobs and foof!! :-( it's horrible- all the skin is cracking and bleeding at the top of my thighs and all over my breasts! I'm so itchy it feels like little insects are crawling around in my bra and pants! :cry: Doctor says I can't take or do anything unless I stop breastfeeding :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

The op involves removing the whole thyroid, which is at the front of your neck/throat area. it controls your metabolism. i have a condition where my body thinks the thyroid is a foreign body and starts to attack it which causes it to fight back and go overactive. I was in remission but have relapsed a 4th time so definitive treatment is needed... choice is radioactive iodine or surgery. If I did the radio iodine I'd have to stay away from Lili for 6 weeks!! So not an option. After the surgery I have to be on thyroid replacement drugs for the rest of my life... They said I can wait til I go back to work, but will need to go on thyroid supressants til then... :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

This is the baby book I have Suz... 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1409513343/ref=oss_product


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, sorry your skin has flared up. Poor you. :hugs: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Jeez..........poor both of you Lou and Jess. How horrid..........

Whats the recovery time after the op then Jess?? At least if u wait til after you are back at work you'll get signed off.............My friend had to do that after she went back from Mat leave. She had to have both wrists done for carpal tunnel. One side done = six weeks off work, then they sis the other and another six weeks off.

Lou, do u think u will be able to cope with the rash?? How long do you want to feed for hun?


----------



## babyloulou

It's hard to cope with to be honest- it's so itchy :-( The fact that Ben doesn't take bottles is the problem! If he did I could get a couple of days supply stored and then blitz the rash with steroid cream and antihistamines!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls witch :af: got me cd1 well i have been in contact with my fs secretary and there sending my for a scan on cd10 wooppp to see what my lining is like because i think its to thin on 100mg when i was on 50mg i got Cort preggo twice not had a sniff of one with this 100mg well on to round 4 for me :cry: fed up and gutted just hope this round works for us the soft cups and concieve plus did nt do the trick for me but i am going to use them this cycle x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh god you poor girls :hugs: 

Jess thats scary.. Were you prepared for this? Did you know it might happen? :hugs: 

Lou I don't know what to suggest. Can you use any of your creams at all? Must bs driving you crazy :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Omg poor Lou! What the hell can u do? Just suffer? Not fair! Ben might turn a corner and take a bottle soon... You think? 

Jess I am so sorry Hun. Are you scared? What r the effects of no thyroid? 

Hi suz and Ellen! Ellen quit shopping! Haha. 

Jimmy was great! U were all right.:)


----------



## SBB

Aw sorry caz :hugs: a few brazil nuts a day randomly helps thicken lining x x x


----------



## SBB

Casey do you think you will feel happier to adapt his routine again now it's been ok once? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Casey :hi: 

I can use emollient cream as long as I wipe it off before feeding but to be honest it does nothing!! The doctors not much help- just says he can't understand why it's only on my privates and boobs :shrug:

So sorry Caz :hugs: I hope you get some answers xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Just for you Suz- here's Ben's pretty new nappies....



https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/bc572af2.jpg


----------



## SBB

Thats not helpful at all lou :nope:

I am going to docs on monday too, got these weird lumps come up on my foof. Of course google has confirmed it's vulva cancer :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I have all those too lou!! :haha: am jealous of your wetbag cos I only have a shitty cheap one :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Aww so cute Lou! Sorry about the skin. Why did it come back? Hormones?

Suz I think I might adjust to the new schedule ! I liked it better cuz Jimmy went down easier at night with a little less naps in the day. But yes, maybe I could be a little more flexible if I know changing one thing I can change some other things and it all works out. Haha doesn't sound like I am that flexible does it?


----------



## kcw81

Suz sorry about yr foof- hope it's nothing.


----------



## babyloulou

No idea what causes it Casey :shrug: I do wonder if it's hormones because of where it is :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Suz- only just noticed the bit about your foof!! :hugs: We are a mess in here... :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh goodness girls. We're all a bit broken of late arent we?? Ive god flippin tooth ache!

Im SURE it will be hormonal, all the skin stuff anyhoo............Suz, I BET those spots are. I had some come up on the tops of my arms a few weeks ago and doc said hormones from BF'ing. So I feed my baby and my body makes me feel like a brillo pad. THANKS(!) Hahaha

Caz honey. Ive never heard you down so huge giant hugs ok? Like Suz said get maybe 4 brazil nuts into you a few days before ov is due and a day after. Maybe try the pink GF juice and green tea again too?? Hope the scan shows good stuff for this cycle xxx

Casey - TOLD YOU! lol! Hey at least now you know you can get out and shake things up a bit without jimmy going nuts. Maybe you and hubs and Jimmy can go out for early supper or something?


----------



## laura6914

hi girls :waves:
Im sorry i havent been on much lately. Things are all over the place. We are moving the 16th July. Found a lovely 3 bedroom house. Its absolutely HUGE. 3 times the size of our house. The only problem with it is the kitchen really needs fixing and doing up. Due to this we have managed to get the landlord to reduce the rent to £450 a month. How good is that :)

We go to my mums Saturday for her birthday and then we go on holiday a week monday for the week. We move the weekend after we come back. Its going to be mental.

As for us we are all good. Shae crawled properly on his knees for the first time today. He went a few paces before doing the the tummy shuffle he has been doing for weeks :) So proud. I cant believe how quick he is growing. 

How are we all? 

xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Wow Laura! Talk about a busy busy time for you! Well done on the new house, thats brill! So where u off away then???????? Wow to Shae crawler baby!


----------



## SBB

Great house and crawling news Laura!! 

How is the babys name pronounced? 

Ellen I'm not sure about it being hormones, it's more lumps/swelling rather than spots and it's spreading and getting bigger :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

There are lumps all over mine too Suz- that's what itches. I'm still not convinced it's eczema!

Good news on the house Laura!! :thumbup: Have you got a link so we can see it? X


----------



## laura6914

Hey Ellen, we are going to the lake district. Lakeside Haven site. Soooo looking forward to a nice relaxing break before the mehem. :)

Its pronounce Kiara Suz, just fancies being different and changing the spelling. lol. 

Ouch Suz, whats the matter? You got a rash or something? Sorry if you have said, i havent read through the millions of posts i have missed the last week or so. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

I havent Lou, it ws advertised in our local paper. :(
From the outside it looks tiny. A little town house but you go inside and its like a tardis. Its HUGE :)


----------



## SBB

Hmmm can you see a specialist lou? Or did you before? Did they say it was ezcema? I have had ezcema before on my elbows and it's totally different to my foof problem! The foof is a bit itchy but not constantly, and is more like pea sized but not pea shaped lumps! 

Don't you just love talking about foof problems :blush: :nope: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh how lovely Laura! I lvoe the lake district! We're going to attempt camping at teh August bank hol at our usual site............It has super warm toilets and clean showers and a private bathroom you can hire lol! Its great............Och I want to go now!


----------



## SBB

I like it Laura! What about the middle name? Is it meant to be Chloe?! 

I have got weird swelling/lumps on my foof!! Dr google says its vulvar cancer, but really I know it's not! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Lovely name Laura  xxx

Yeah mine has pea sized lumps too. They have come and gone for the last two years. I've seen dermatologists and gynaecologists and they swap between saying it's eczema and Lichen Sclerosis- either way there's no cure- both are just managed with steroid creams


----------



## laura6914

oh Ellen that just sounds lovely. Which site is that cause Phil is dying to take Shae camping, i have told him to wait until both kiddies are a litle older though. lol. 

OUCH Suz, that sounds very sore. I dont pay attention to anything i read on the net but i would defo seek advice form the Dr. 
Yeah its supposed to be Chloe. What have i put :wacko: Ill check once i submit this message :blush:


----------



## laura6914

oh dear, :blush: amended. lol.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies,

Suz, sorry about your foof :hugs:

Lou, do you want me to ask my Dad about your skin? 

Laura, wow! Busy busy time ahead! Make sure you don't over do it!! :hugs:

I'm not too scared about the surgery. I knew it was a possibility. Not relishing the thought of them basically cutting my throat open though!! It does mean I may have problems with my weight though.... :( :cry: stupid body!!

We've just been to baby bumpkins at the children's centre! Yoga for babies :) It was really fun and if Lili hadn't been over tired and whingey I'm sure she would have enjoyed it too!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Laura - this is where we go............It WAS a great base for me and Paul cos we could walk into windermere and get a taxi back after a few drinkies. But other nights its just nice chilling out after a nice walk, having a bbq and watching the stars. Its such a fab site. Lots of nice families there and no single sex groups allowed!

https://www.parkcliffe.co.uk/


----------



## laura6914

Geeze Jess, whats the Op for?
I have missed so much :hugs:


----------



## SBB

I know I don't pay attention to google either really! Am going to docs Monday... Will let you know what they say lou! 

I was wondering how to pronounce Chole :haha:

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Laura, I have to have my thyroid removed cos it won't behave itself... :(


----------



## laura6914

oh that is fab thanks hun. It looks so good.Phil will be thrilled. :)


----------



## laura6914

:dohh: baby brain is kicking back in. :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and you can fish at the lake down the path and over the road too Laura. I know Phils a keen fisherman! 

Oh Jess, wish you didnt have to have the op hun. xxx Is Joe home yet for a cuddle?


----------



## laura6914

He would love that ellen. thanks hun. 

jess i hope all goes well chick. ill be thinking of you.


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry about the op Jess! :-( Maybe you won't have too many effects from it and it will make everything better!? :hugs:

Yes please- you can ask your Dad if you don't mind xxx Basicslly I've had the foof problem for a couple of years- then when pregnant my foof cleared up but I got a full body rash everywhere else including my boobs. As soon as I had Ben the rash cleared up. But now my foof has flared back up ridiculously and boobs have joined in the fun!:-( If he asks what its like my boobs come up in what can only be described as hives randomly throughout the day and night- they are intensely itchy and sore- there's also a red rash. My foof is the worst part. A red rash is all over it and the inside of the tops of my thighs. Then on my foof itself there are a few lumps that always come back in exactly the same place. They itch and burn constantly. Emollient seems to make them worse x


----------



## kcw81

Omg Lou that sounds horrible! How do you cope with this? This and the no sleep and the no bottle baby????? I don't get how you still seem pretty happy and balanced!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not feeling as positive since my skin has cone back to be honest Casey. I can handle the no sleep and no break usually- but at the moment i feel like I've got insects crawling all over me! Today is the first time I've cried since having Ben :cry:


----------



## kcw81

Aww man I an sorry - there has got to be something for this!!! But it's not like u have lots of time to be going out to a thousand doctor appointments. What's so bad about the meds getting into your breast milk? Are they harmful or doctors just being conservative?


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not sure to be honest. I was allowed to use them when pregnant but not while breastfeeding :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

Surely to god they must have something they can give you Lou............FFS its docs that harp on over breastmilk all the time - surely there is something?? Spesh if you could have it while Ben was inside you know?? Booby vs placenta and all that!

You poor love xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

babyloulou said:


> Sorry about the op Jess! :-( Maybe you won't have too many effects from it and it will make everything better!? :hugs:

Sadly, you need your thyroid, so removing it doesn't fix things... it just means that things can be managed more easily... 

I'll email my Dad tonight for you Lou. Antihistamines don't cross the placenta but do go in to your breastmilk which is why you can't have them... :hug: xx


----------



## SBB

Aw lou :hugs: have you tried putting breastmilk on it? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

OMG.... Ebay don't allow you to sell second hand nappies.... WTF?!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I tried breastmilk on my boobs - didn't do much :shrug:

Thanks for emailing your Dad Jess :hugs:

Thanks for all the hugs girls! It's just a bad day I think :hugs:

Jess- sell them on the used nappy thread on here xx
https://www.babyandbump.com/cloth-diapers-nappies/. (offer me first dibs though! :winkwink: )


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sadly it's a size 0 swim nappy so I doubt it would fit Ben! :haha: Any others you get first dibs on for sure! Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh let you off then! Stick it on that thread though- most things sell on there x


----------



## SBB

Yeh sell it here or cloth nappy tree, or eBay and list as new then say in the listing it's used, loads of people do it!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I just watched princess and the frog, I loved it! I like the music in it and its nice to see a good new Disney movie- it's as good as alladdin! Have u seen it? Dont know if u guys go for disney movies or not. My dads at the spa getting a massage- my fathers day pressie.


----------



## Rudeollie

You see Casey I would never have you down as a Disney chick..............And SERIOUSLY?!??!? BETTER than Aladdin..............No way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!! I'm in shock too!! :shock: Casey liking Disney!! :shock:

Ste wants to get all the Disney films to watch with Ben! Ste's very favourite film is Enchanted!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Enchanted is very good tho Lou. I watched it the other week hehehe!

Paul often talks to Pearl like Sebastian from Little Mermaid lol!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh don't get me wrong I absolutely love Enchanted! It's a great film! Just think it's funny that Ste likes it even more!! :lol:


----------



## kcw81

Well u see I like how the music is all new Orleans style and black people r in it- it's less cheesy that way! And the lightening bug makes me laugh. So I am not just a one note wonder huh? Did u know I am a 60 yr old fat man? Bet u didn't.


----------



## SBB

Haha casey loves Disney!!! 

So do I! I LOVE Alladin, and lion king and little mermaid. I haven't seen any new ones really :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

See it! It will make u happy!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! I have wondered Casey!! Especially after I saw your post-labour photo! That HAD to be fake!! No-one looks that good after giving birth :nope:

Suz- watch Enchanted! You'll love it!


----------



## SBB

Is enchanted half cartoon half real people?! 

Lol casey did look too good after birth aw must be a fake :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Yup fake. I'm a weird old pervert who likes to hear birth stories . Is enchanted with Amy Ryan?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it's Amy Ryan and it's the half cartoon half human one. The Prince Charming's really funny! 

Casey The Man- you mean you like reading about mine and Suz's lumpy foofs?? :shock:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: god knows who comes in and reads about our lumpy foofs!! 

Do you girls kiss your babies on the lips? There's a thread in NP about it and apparently there was a thread in one of the tri sections and people saying it's weird and sick because it's sexual????!!!! WTF?!?!?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It was in the Baby Club I think Suz- a few weeks ago. I commented on it. People were being ridiculous and saying they would ban their in-laws from ever seeing their babies again if they dared to kiss anywhere on their faces! Others were saying kissing on the lips is disgusting unless your having sex, etc.. It was a ridiculous thread!! I SNOG Ben!! :rofl: He has learnt to "kiss" when I move towards his mouth for a kiss- he opens his mouth wide and practically swallows me!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah and when I mentioned that I let my parents and the in laws kiss Ben on the mouth and that it's never even entered my head to notice them doing it I had a few replies like I was allowing child abuse :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## SBB

NOOOOOOO!!! I'm going to read the thread (even though it will make me cross) seriously what the F**K?!?! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and Sammuel opens wide too :haha: does Ste lip kiss too? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes- he snogs him too! :rofl: My MIL is a little reserved and tends to peck him on the sides of his mouth (not my doing- she's quite reserved anyway) but my Mum and Stepdad give him big smackeroos too! 

Do you and Danny? X


----------



## Rudeollie

What sort of f*ckin DONKEYS are on this thread?!??!? WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant kiss my baby on the lips? Effin loons!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pearl ALWAYS give me snogs. Its not like I stick my bloody tongue in her mouth is it?? Flippin eejits!

God that is grinding my gears............Gar!


----------



## SBB

Yeh all the time! Don't think any of the GPs do, maybe my mum... But not cos I told them not to or anything... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Ellen it's totally laughable isnt it!! I have to say there's a lot of weird people in baby club! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Geez im glad I only venture here with my girls...............Id have a cardiac from stress otherwise! Hahahah x


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: idiots. They are all idiots! I kiss my kids all the time...my 5 yr old kisses me on the lips! When their kids get to toddler age and try to kiss Mommy on the lips are they just going to turn their head? Do you know what kind of psychological problems that will cause?!...oh, I bet these are the same ladies that think breastfeeding is sexual too?! stupid.

Jess-so sorry about your thyroid. :( bummer.

Lou-I have eczema...that sounds awful to have it on your breasts and vag. Sorry.


----------



## babyloulou

There really is! I love reading the threads in there! It's great entertainment! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Chell- it sucks! I've had 3 cold showers since Ste came in and it's quelled the fire a bit for the moment! X


----------



## babyloulou

PS: Suz I checked the inserts and I was using them them the right way! God knows why he gets so wet in them! :shrug: I'm definitely going to buy some Little Lamb boosters x


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen-I only stay on here too! Seriously would have a few popped blood vessels if I went elsewhere. Some people are too much for me to handle!

KC-how did the new schedule work? Is it permanent now or was it just for the day you picked up your dad? When I changed Max's schedule to 1 nap instead of 2 I cried. lol. Change stinks!


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-dr google stinks. Don't listen. When's ur appt?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I can't kiss Lili on the lips... Her hands are always in the way! :rofl: if I bring her towards my face she opens her mouth wide and tries to bite my nose too! :haha:

Suz, you should be on commission for these websites! I bought some little lamb inserted today too! :) Hey... Maybe that is a way to go with the nappies... Get the websites to give you a percentage commission for any referrals you make to their sites!


----------



## SBB

Ha yeh I should!! The lady from baby bum boutique gave me a freebie cheap nappy cos I have got her loads of sales on the bright star babies! 

Lou so you have had the smooth side up then? 

Thanks chell I'm not taking dr googles diagnosis seriously :haha: docs on Monday! 

We are going to this wedding Friday, it's 1.5 hours away, I am thinking about just driving home after... Is that crazy? The hotel is £80 and we're poor! I could take some frozen milk and a bottle though incase I decide I need a drink! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've just searched "kissing" Suz and there was one recently in 3rd trimester called "do you kiss LO on the mouth?" which must be the one they're on about in NP. The one I was on about is a bit older and called something like "MIL kissing LO on the lips- suggestions?"


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I had it the terry-like side up with the writing on. On the label it says that's the right way :shrug:


----------



## SBB

That's definitely wrong lou... The smooth side is the fleece side and should face up. I'm 1000% sure!! 
The bright star babies need fleece liners, do you want me to send you more? 

Thanks I'm going to read them tomorrow. The anger won't be good for sleeping!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell, I sent the perfume yesterday. Xx

Joe just called and his flight had to turn back and return to Malaga cos a passenger was taken ill... :cry: so much for my lie in!! To top it off he called the landline whilst I was giving Lil her dream feed which meant I had to get up which woke her up and now she's wide awake!! :(


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-I heard a few great quotes the other day...it was "I used to be a great mother until I became one" and "I knew everything until I had kids of my own"

I bet these ninnies don't have children of their own!

Oh and with the first quote I totally feel that way! I feel like I had so many great ideas about discipline, potty training, etc....until I had kids I never thought they would have any pull on me...nor did I think situations call for different treatment. lol. When I catch myself grilling my kids I take a step back after the fact and say, "well that's NOT how I wanted that to go!" lol


----------



## Onelildream

jess- you are a real sweetheart. You didn't have to do that! Thank you. I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO frikin excited!


----------



## SBB

Jess that sucks :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Jess that's rubbish!! When will he be back now?

Suz- I'll try them the other way tomorrow and see what happens. Honestly though the label says "this side down" on the smooth side! What do yours say? 

Let me buy some fleece liners off you- I feel guilty you sending me more x


----------



## babyloulou

So I'm sure I'm getting annoying now Suz but which way does the fleece go then? Say I'm looking at the camouflage ones you sent me- does the fluffy patterned side go up or down?


----------



## SBB

I don't know mine are in the wash so I can't check! I will tomorrow... 

Fleece liners don't matter which way up... except the White ones which one side is fleecy and that goes next to the bum... 

Will have to cut some more up so will do it at weekend (may need reminding!) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ok- but I'm paying you for them this time xx

The Little Lamb website has organic boosters for the same price? Are they any better? Or shall I just get the normal ones you linked to?

I bet you're regretting ever persuading me to try cloth :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Haha no I'm delighted I've converted you!! :happydance: 

You'll hate me for it when you become obsessed with pretty nappies :haha: 

It's up to you, I got bamboo. Are you getting those nappies from here? If so you could get both sets cos you'll need one booster for each of those nappies? But they're free postage so you could just order one set for now! The bamboo are really thin so they don't add bulk to the nappy, that's why I like them... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Do you put an insert, then a bamboo booster and then a fleece liner too?


----------



## SBB

In what? Those new ones? No, I think they're pockets, so the fleece is already built in, you just stuff an insert and a bamboo booster into the pocket... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god!! Now I'm confused!!! :-( I've never seen a pocket! Do the inserts come with them?

I actually meant the Bright Star ones. If you put a bamboo booster in them do you use a fleece as well? Do you use a booster and a fleece in all nappies? (Flips, BGs, etc...)


----------



## SBB

Sorry, I know it's confusing!! 

The bright stars will need a fleece liner yes, anything organic or bamboo needs fleece basically. Some nappies have fleece or some other stay dry built in. if you use a bamboo booster, you'll use it under whatever other insert you're using, ie under the stay dry flip insert, or under the BSB insert... So if the original nappy needs fleece then yes you'll still need it with bamboo... 
Does that make any sense at all?!?! 

When you get the pockets it will be obvious what you do!! or just ask :haha:
They come with 1 insert usually... 



X x x


----------



## SBB

And I only boost if it needs it, I don't boost my flips usually, I just change the stay dry one a bit more often cos it doesn't last as long... Or I boost it if I am going out or whatever... I don't boost my BSBs or bumgenius AIOs either. I only boost pockets and night nappies. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ok I think I get it!! So the bamboo booster goes UNDER the inserts and a fleece liner on TOP!!


----------



## SBB

Exactly - I could have just said that :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Night girls! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night! I must go to sleep too- otherwise I'll regret when Ben gets up for the day at 3am :dohh: :dohh: 

Everyone :hi: :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Night cloth heads! :)


----------



## Britt11

kcw81 said:


> Night cloth heads! :)

:rofl:

dont have time to catch up, but saw this last post, too funny

hope everyone is well
doing good, unemployment is fun :thumbup:
swimming this morning, well mostly me sitting on a noodle :haha: and then coffee with friends outside, it was +27 degrees, just gorgeous


----------



## Onelildream

Cat-any signs she's comin soon?


----------



## lisaf

Jess - sorry about the thyroid! :(

Lou - sorry about the rash! :( oatmeal baths maybe?

Had Daniel's shots today. He did so good! He didn't even notice the first one, whimpered a little on the next one, then cried a bit on the 3rd one but then was find shortly after!
The doc said his fontanel IS open, its just really small and he's not worried at all unless his head growth slows down. The doc also said the lip thing just happens sometimes.. sometimes they come into contact with something and have a bit of a reaction to it (and not to worry about what it was he came in contact with unless he keeps having this issue come up).

Also, he sent me to an Ear Nose Throat doctor to check on the tongue tie. The doc probed a bit, said 'there's a little bit of something' then probed deeper and said 'oh, there is a lot more there than I thought'. It must have been a tricky tongue tie to catch, but since the tip of his tongue does go heart-shaped I knew that had to be it.
The tongue tie clipping was more traumatic than the vaccinations :rofl: DH went with me to the vaccinations but he missed out on the tongue tie :haha:
Anyway, I got him nursing and the pain was SOOOOOO much less!!! I think I just have some residual damage and nursing will get easier here on out! WHEW!
Very relieved because my supply has seemed to dwindle a little bit (probably from going too long between pumping).


----------



## kcw81

Yay Lisa! So glad his tongue is fixed! 

Hi cat getting close to the big day! So glad u r not working!

Jess forgot to say but sorry about joes bad luck in Malaga with the flight. Hope he makes it home soon!


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies, no...no signs she is coming any time soon, although everyone at my birth and babies class seems to think I am going to pop right away..lol
most people said they fully expect me to go into labour next week, so who know :shrug:

i cant believe I am "due" next Thursday

I must say I am enjoying this unemployment and a time on my own...hope she stays put for another week 

Chell how are you doing?
Lisa glad the apt went well.

Casey- you are going on a trip soon, arent you?

sooo hot here and we dont have central air....agghh....sweltering


----------



## Onelildream

Cat- same here! Should be I'm the 90s tomorrow which is really hot for here esp this early into summer. I can't imagine being pregnant in this! :( sorry! Do lots of shopping and stay in air conditioned stores! We r doing well. I am looking forward to getting my postpartum check so I can start running! I bought ababy born air so hopefully our bikerides are a little more bearable. We were dying in tue heat with the original thick baby born today!

Lisa- what did they do for the tongue tie? Where do they snip? Under or over? Did they pull his tongue out with big tweezer things like they do at the piercing shop? Was that traumatic? Did u see Daniel get circumcised? That was painful for me to watch but very fascinating!


----------



## lisaf

Chell - they snip under the tongue.. they don't have to pull the tongue out or anything.
Daniel HATED having those hands in his mouth though.. he screamed his head off the whole time. We didn't have him circumcised.. I was telling him that he's lucky we didnt snip his penis so he shouldn't complain so much about the tongue :haha: ;)


----------



## babyloulou

kcw81 said:


> Night cloth heads! :)

:rofl: :rofl: 


Morning everyone!

Cat- I hope kitten stays put a bit so you get some time to rest- you deserve it! :hugs:

Lisa- yay! So glad they sorted the Tongue tie! Hopefully everything will be good for you from now on!! A bright side to the trouble you've had is at least he has had practice on the bottle now too :flower:

Well Ben slept last night!! :happydance: He woke up quite a few times but went back to sleep! I've realised that the problem is that when he poos at 3am I change him and it wakes him up! So last night after he poo'd I left him asleep and he slept until 7am! :happydance: Felt like a bit of a bad Mummy leaving him asleep in poo but I figured he'd wake up anyway if he was uncomfortable! Hey- it's clean bum or sleep! :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: af is painful today start my 4th round tonight woopp get a scan on cd10 hopefully this month is my bfp month no gym today so going to do a workout dvd cardio glad you had a nice sleep lou x x x


----------



## SBB

Yay lou! We stopped changing his bum at night aes ago and it did make a difference, and now he never poos at night. Perhaps Ben will stop too soon! 

Lisa that's great news all round! Yay for the Tongue tie snip! I noticed after a couple of weeks it was so much better... 
Great on the fontanelle too... I was reading about if it closes and it's a bit scary! So hopefully he will be fine now... 
How big is the fontanelle supposed to be? 

Cat so glad you're enjoying your time. I think youll go overdue so have a bit of time to chill yet! Did you decide the name or are you going to wait and see? 

Sorry casey for all the cloth talk! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls............well 6months in and AF is here. Bitch, hurts like a mother fluffer! So Im feelin your pain Caz!

Jess - hope Joes made it home and you are getting a rest hun xxx

Lou - ACES on sleep girl! He'll soon adapt and stop laying in his own faeces hahaha

Lisa - So pleased that Daniels jabs went ok and that the tongue tie is fixed. Heres to a better future feeding!
 
Hi Suz!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## SBB

Oh no AF!!!!! Fu*k knows where mine is I swear I ov'd :shrug: 

Lou here is the pic of the flip label. Is it the same as yours? If you hold the label out I guess it looks like it means the smooth side down... But it's def not, got mine out the machine and the smooth side is dry so it's got to be the top!! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/18a4e87e.jpg

X x x


----------



## laura6914

morning girls. :wave:

Oh no Ellen, sorry AF is giving you grief. Im not missing those at all. you know in a year and half i would have only had 2 Afs :) Dont mean to rub it in :haha:

Well we went and paid the £225 referencing fees the estate agents want this morning. :( We are soooo straped for cash this month. The over draft has taken a right hammering and now i have no idea how we are going to get out of it. :( I hate moaning about money troubles but im feeling so stuck at the minute. We have never had such bad money problems. :( 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

oh forgot to mention, Shae was watching in the night garden yesterday afternno and just started clapping his hands. Really actually clapping. :) Now if you say 'clap handies' he claps away :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless him Laura!! So clever!  I love it when they learn new things! Ben knows "jump" for the Jumperoo and Ste taught him "kick" in the bath yesterday! :lol:

Sorry about the money thing :-(

Suz- yep I was holding the label out!! :haha: :dohh: Ben has a Bright Star nappy on- I LOVE them! They are so thin!!

Hi Ellen :hi: Sorry about AF! :-( At least it's a good fertility sign for number 2 baby though! :lol:

Ben's swimming has been cancelled today :-( Pool is too cold apparently! :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL - I really shouldnt complain Laura cos this is only period 4 of 2.5 years.............2 of which were clomid induced hahaha But still talk about a pain in the ass.........I was going to wear white linen trousers today rofl!

Lou isnt it great how quick they learn things. Pearls newest trick is knowin what her bowl means............She squeels and starts chewing before Ive even warmed the food up hahaha She always waves (ish) when I say bye bye. BYe bye pussy cats normally gets the biggest reaction!

Sorry about the cash flow issues Laura. Im sure things will balance out soon for you. x


----------



## laura6914

oh bless Ben, it does make me so teary when he learns something new. Its like the last bit of babyness is going and he is turning into a little boy. :( I want im to stay this age forever. 

Thats rubblish about swimming. We ahvent been able to take shae for a few weeks due to weather and him having this horrid cold. 

xx


----------



## laura6914

oh god Ellen, White trousers:rofl:
I cant see a way out of the over draft at the minute. Not with the house move, having to decorate, removals vans, holiday ect. :( Its horrible i could cry. Good thing is though Phil gets a big £1000 bonus in November so that will really square us away. Just have to wait. 

xx


----------



## SBB

Lou the BSBs are fab aren't they! Sorry swimming is cancelled :(

I swear I had a dream last night that AF came... 

Laura sorry about the money troubles. My maternity pay will be up now and that's not good for us! 

X x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god that must mean my maternity pay finishes soon too! :-(


----------



## laura6914

hey Suz, its sucks doesnt it.
We were fine and quite comfortable until all this has kicked off wih having to move. Its costing us £1100 :(
All we get is £42 tax credits a month ause me and phil earn too much last year. :(

Im sure things will sort themselves out slowly. We have everything we need for Chiara. All we need is a cot and new dummies, bottles ect. 

How are you feeling? May be the dream is a sign :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

I've got a few unused dummies I can send you Laura? Some Tommee Tippee ones that Ben wouldn't take and an Avent one I got given at the Baby Show? X


----------



## kcw81

Yahoo Lou and Ben sleeping! Let him lie in it- it's prob sooo nice to get some good sleep he doesn't care about the poo. It warms him
Up!! Ha gross!

Hi suz n Laura n Ellen! Umm Jimmy hasn't learned any commands except he knows his name and chompys name. Last night I tested no dream feed! He didn't wake up! So his last feed was 830 and I dropped the 1045. Scary! I was afraid he would wake up stAaaarving since it's one less bottle. Yay Jimmy. Scared to try again- I don't want to Get up in the night.

Laura sorry about the cash flow prob!


----------



## SBB

Casey :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: 

Laura do you not get £20/week child allowance too? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I started my maternity pay 1st october though lou... 

X x.


----------



## kcw81

Do u all get different mat pays based on what u were making before? I hope it doesn't cause you guys to be uncomfortable to be without it. Babies cost money! I never realized seriously how much babies cost! All the shit we buy for them adds up. Even if half of it is used or free we still have spent alot and he isn't even 6 months!


----------



## laura6914

lou that would be great if you could. I have loads of blue and clear tommie tippee ones, shae wouldnt take those either. He would only take the avent ones So could you send me the avent one. Ill send you the money. :)

Yeah suz, i get child benefit to which amounts to £81 a month. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I agree with Suz! "don't want to get up in the night! :growlmad: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:

Maternity pay- yes it varies depending on what you earn. I got full pay for six weeks, then 90 odd %, then 50%, then nothing for the last 3 months of the year off x

Suz- I think I left at the end of October if I remember rightly! I had months off before he was born too! I think me, you and Ellen all bailed out as early as possible!


----------



## babyloulou

Don't be silly- it was a free dummy you plonker! :haha: Do you want the TP ones too? They are very strange dummies! Ben will take any dummy with any teat (bizarrely to say he won't have bottles!) except those! I've got a pack of bibs never used too- only cheap ones from Asda I think- I'll chuck them in. PM me your address xx


----------



## laura6914

I was on the same mat pay as you Lou, but when i got made redundant in September i got all my mat pay in a lump sum, which came in handy as it paid off all our debts. Shame to say we are bloody stuck agan :(

You are an angel. :hugs: Ill PM you now. Yeah you can throw the TT ones in, she might not be as fussy as Shae. ;)

xx


----------



## kcw81

:muaha:
haha there are some funny icons u can use! quit shooting me! I will stop bragging.


----------



## laura6914

casey, your bonkers :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: casey!! 

I am self employed so only get 39 weeks of statutory maternity pay, it's about £500 a month... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Did u have to pay a tax while self employed? That's not bad- 10 months of free money?


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies. 

:rofl: you are all silly!

Lisa-glad it's over with. i laughed so hard about the circumcision comment. he def cannot be upset now!

Laura-sorry about $ troubles. :( I think we've all been there at one time or another.

Suz-what's statutory mat pay? I wish I got paid! lol. Some people think us mormons get paid for every child we have and that's why so many mormons have huge families. :rofl: if it were true I'd have a child every year until menopause! hahaha.

Lou-omgosh! yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! You had some sleep! So happy. You are NOT a bad mom. Some things you just have to let go of. A diaper change is not a big deal in the grand scheme of things. Sleep is important and you still need to take care of you, Hun. :)

Ellen-sorry about af. I'm secretly jealous though! I think hubs and I decided I'd wean Connor and switch to formula before our big cruise in October. Then we can start ttc again. Crazy, no? haha.

I won an ebay auction for a baby bjorn air. yay! No more sweating in my thick lumbar support one when we go bike riding! I got it for 38 bucks. Sweet deal, huh?


----------



## Onelildream

be back soon! My darling little boy is running around neked! Guess he's ready for a shower with me now!

Oh and my sweet kids said I love you to each other today...I just happened to overhear their conversation on the bike today. How sweet is that?! They melt my heart.


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls! I was a bit sick Tuesday and Wednesday but feel better now. 

Lou, what happened with Ben...I tried to read back but couldn't find the post about his good sleep...??

Laura, yay for clap handies!! LoL!! Jackson learned to wave yesterday and it's flippin' cute!!

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## SBB

Aw cute kiddos all round!! :) 

No casey I don't pay tax on it. Chell its maternity pay paid by the government... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies :hi: 

Suz, how come you don't pay tax on your mat pay? I have to pay tax on mine and I'm on normal stat mat pay... 

Laura, yay on the clapping hands!! :)

Casey, I've been toying with dropping the dream feed too... But I think I may keep going with it and try to drop the 5.30am one instead. Good luck if you do drop it for good!!

Chell, you're mad!! :loopy:

Lou, glad Ben slept better. :hugs:

Lili had butternut squash for dinner but still seemed hungry so I gave her some apple, banana and blueberry for pud! :D


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry you were poorly Marg :hugs: Glad you're feeling better. Xx


----------



## kcw81

Wow I can't believe u guys have your 5ish month olds eating food already! We are so behind. Yeah i am not sure what good dropping the df is if I put him down at 1030- he ate at 830 and hangs out for 2 hrs usually so what should I do? Put him down early? Or try to shift feeding times to earlier?

Chell that's so heart warming u overheard them!!!! Aww. Cool to start ttc on your vacay!! That will make it super sexed up and fun holiday!

Having my dad here and having to take care of Jimmy and the dog us exhausting. He isn't a help so I am doing everything plus trying to be nice and visit w him . He doesn't mind just sitting around waiting for when i am available but I still feel under the gun. I am frazzled and need a break.


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Suz, how come you don't pay tax on your mat pay? I have to pay tax on mine and I'm on normal stat mat pay...

Oh... maybe I do then?! I don't know... I guess mine comes straight from the government so they may tax it before I get it? 

Casey make your dad do some stuff! When my mum visits she always cleans up (badly, but still..) and I make my dad do DIY jobs that we haven't got time to do :haha: 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, we never dream fed we just used to put him down super late at like 10:30p but do his whole bedtime routine at that time...I just keep moving it up as 1) he's so use to the bedtime routine he knows to sleep afterwards no matter what time it is (last night we put him down at7p) and 2) he's not napping as well at school for some reason so I want him to get as much sleep as he needs for healthy development. He sleeps so well at night now so if that's where's he's getting his bulk of his sleep then I think moving it up is okay. You'll just have to give it a few days to see if it'll work for you. I think that by Jimmy being 5.5 months he might be ready to give up the dream feed. SORRY LOU!!


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Marg- so Jimmy gets up at 6 and I would like the last feed to put him down at 9 but he always eats at 8 or 830 and hangs out for 2 hrs. His routine is nap 2 hours wake and sleep. I nerd to shift this somehow so he goes final sleep at 830 or 9...


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey chick a dees! WELL........what a palavar Ive had today. Went to get Pearls passport shots done as need them for tomorrow so Pauls boss can verify me and Pearl. Called the place this morning to check opening times..........got there and SHUT! NO WHERE ELSE IN TOWN DID THEM....................Spent 2 hrs wondering round and round trying to find photographers. None! Stupid shitty town.

Got back and felt even rougher than I had all day.............and Ive got the runs! MARV A FRICKIN LOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So Im dashing for the loo while Pauls trying to get Pearl in the right shot for a paspic shot. Going to have to FX they come asap as Pauls boss is away from mid next week. Gar Im so cross..........(not the PMT in my voice eh?)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies... Thought I'd share this vid of Lil standing all on her own!!! I'm not holding on to her at all!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgaEXmnzvOY


----------



## kcw81

Oh I see what u were saying Marg! Ok I was confused , so u r saying just go ahead and put him to bed when I feel like it regardless if 2 hour awake time after the feed! Ok. Thanks!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Ellen, I'm sorry you've had a stressful day... what is it with Passports for our LO's? Lili's was really stressful too!! Hope you feel better soon too. Big :hugs: xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Margaret :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: 

Casey- you're not behind honey. Guidelines say 6 months for food anyway. Jess weaned early cos of Lili's reflux :hugs:

Suz- well first day with BSB's was not overly successful! The first one was soaked through within 20 minutes! The second within an hour! Think I need to soak them longer and wait for the boosters!! :lol:

Here's Ben in his big-boy pushchair!! He's too big for the pram bit now :cry:


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/3eeb4df4.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/96347280.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/4141f8a0.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw bless him! He looks so snug. Gorgeous as always!! :hugs: 

Any of you have the maxicosi car seat? When did you take the newborn booster out? Not sure when I should take it out?!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Jess she is totally stood on her own! Bless................

One word of warning tho. My cousins LO safina was walking at 9 months..............and now her dad has to admit to her having slightly bowed legs hahahaha!

God its a total nightmare gettin them sorted isnt it? Its been more stressful than labour!!!


----------



## kcw81

Sweet stroller lou! What a little fun doll u have in there. Jess lilli is amazing!


----------



## babyloulou

I took it out at 14 weeks Jess- he didn't fit with it. It's fine once their necks are strong xx

Ellen- sorry about the photo palaver! Didn't someone post a photo website on here yesterday that you can create passport photos on? Or wad that somewhere I read that? Xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Jess! I was expecting some kind of joke video! I can't believe how well she can hold herself up!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah thats what we're doing now Lou cos have no choice......It was Jess who recommended it. I needed them for tomorrow but they wouldnt have arrived in time. 

Ben looks great in his big pushchair. We put Pearl into hers from her cot the other month. she was far too strong for it rofl! She kept rocking it back and forth!

One advantage to running all over town today is I got to see the Pixiefoto thing they do at Boots??? Its BRILLIANT! I saw a little boy in a suitcase full of teddies. It was so lovely, and not bad at a fiver! 

Hope Suz is getting all preemed for the wedding tomorrow!!!


----------



## babyloulou

What's the Pixiefoto thing?

Oh yes forgot about the wedding Suz- are you looking forward to it? X


----------



## Rudeollie

If u look in the window of your local bigish boots it normally says when they hold them. Seems to be once a month at ours.............

The woman also did one of a little boy sat up playing with buiding blocks, and had some behind him spelling his name........so when she shouted his name he turned round and was all suprised and so cute!


----------



## kcw81

Hey what's this about bowlegged with early standing?? Is that a risk for real or just a oneoff that yr friend had Ellen?


----------



## SBB

Wow go lili!!!! Sammuel will have bow legs, he's always LOVED standing up! 
Did the photos arrive yet Jess? 

Love the push chair lou! 
Was the whole BSB insert soaked?! In 20 mins?! He'd have to have been peeing almost constantly!! They always last me at least 3 hours and sammuel is a very heavy wetter!

Ellen sorry about the photos, pmt, and the shits!!! :hugs: 

Yeh looking forward to the wedding, will post you all a pic! Still haven't decided whether to stay :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL thanks Suz xxx

Yeah Casey its a real issue cos the legs dont strengthen til they are a bit older so adding pressure now can run the risk of bow legs. Honestly tho Safina is super super teeny, and at 9 months had my back broken walking her round and round and round at my SILs weddin. So dont encourage them to walk too soon hahahaha Pain in the ass!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou - heres a link for the photos 

https://www.pixifotolocations.co.uk/


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rudeollie said:


> Awww Jess she is totally stood on her own! Bless................
> 
> One word of warning tho. My cousins LO safina was walking at 9 months..............and now her dad has to admit to her having slightly bowed legs hahahaha!

Ruh roh... Don't want bowed little legs!! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Yeah pain in the ass I know- I see how sloooooow they get around if they want to walk and u have to watch them like a hawk!


----------



## Peach Blossom

The photos haven't arrived yet Suz... You guys will be the first to see them promise! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Cool Jess, cant wait!

So Pics of Suz and Sammuel all dolled up for the wedding, and then our little Bonsai!

Pearl just scared le crap out of me............She just wailed in her sleep for about 3 minutes. She totally asleep tho! Nutball!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw poor Pearl... :hugs: Lili started screaming in her sleep earlier too... She then woke up in a state... Think she's teething proper... :( Calpol to the rescue!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah thats what the HV etc reckon it is when they start doing this screamin in the sleep. Teeth rather than nightmares as Paul thought........................rofl, I caught him the other day talking to her (while she was asleep) saying "its ok baby girl, its only a bad dream and daddy lies next to you to catch ALL your bad dreams." Big soft lump!


----------



## Peach Blossom

How sweet! Bless him the big softy! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Why do Marg and Casey have "+" after their names in the list of currently active list?!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Ive wondered that Jess.............is a US thing??


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, yeah I would move his bedtime up slowly...maybe 15-30 minutes every few days...that way it's gradual and you're not just plopping him in bed and he's used to staying up ya know? Jackson's routine was always bath, bottle, bedtime. I used to try to burp him but he's wriggling around trying to lay down and go to sleep so I put him down straight after his bottle and he drifts off to sleep on his own. Like I said, he's not napping well during the day so he's so ready for bed by his bath time!


----------



## TySonNMe

Jess, Ellen and Casey have pluses for me...?


----------



## TySonNMe

Maybe it means replying?


----------



## Rudeollie

How bizarre!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

It must do mustnt it?? So Casey and Lou should be posting annnnnnytime now!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hmmm... Wierd!


----------



## TySonNMe

I asked in the Forum Help section...now I must know what it is!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Marg thats funny!


----------



## babyloulou

I've wondered that before! No idea! Casey and Ellen are showing + to me! :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

I know the answer!! :happydance: :smug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

What?! What is the answer?!


----------



## babyloulou

I got impatient so read Marg's thread in help! :rofl: It's people who are on your friends list! :flower: (sorry Marg :blush: )


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ah! I'm going to add everyone to my friends list now!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh wow..............Coolio! Good finding out girls! x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha you're now a plus to me Jess! :winkwink:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Suz- forgot to answer your question- yes it was soaked through- to the point that the outer was starting to feel damp :shrug: He is only lasting half an hour in a staydry Flip and an hour in an organic Flip too :shrug: Does that mean he's a super crazy wee'er??? :rofl: He wears a Pampers Babydry at nights and it's always almost bursting in the morning- even with an early hours nappy change!! :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou. Pearl wears the babydry and hers are bursting every morning almost but her bum bum is dry.............Cos then I kiss it and say POO!!!!!! lmao!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah Ben's bum is dry in the Pampers too Ellen- but it looks like a balloon you could prick with a pin it's so full! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha have you ever dropped a super full nappy and hd it burst?? Its millions of teeny crystals in it........its mad hahaha

Pearls weird tho, some mornings there is hardly any wee in her nappys.


----------



## kcw81

What in the hell r u guys talking about with this plus thing showing as plus???

Ba haha lou! Totally balloon to prick of pee!!! I feel ya.

Marg thank u- it's all so stressful to me that it's time to change his schedule but it needs to happen cuz he is almost 6 months!


----------



## babyloulou

Look at the bottom Casey. The people viewing bit- some people have +'s after their names x


----------



## kcw81

Oh! I am logged in all the time at my desktop but not actually viewing. Does it always look like I am viewing?


----------



## Onelildream

jess-omgosh. she'll def be walking by 9months if she can do that!!!! Soooo funny to see little babies that small walking!! Hahaha. And the fact that she's micro anyway will be a riot. so flippin cute!


----------



## SBB

Haha I knew about the pluses! Sammuel the little monkey pants has been screaming and screaming so now he's in the lounge with us and surprise surprise perfectly happy :dohh: 

Lou are you letting the nappies get to the point where they leak or do they just feel wet when you change them? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

The first one i could feel that the outer bit was damp. When i took it off the fleece and insert were soaking. The second one wasn't as bad- the fleece didn't feel too bad against his skin but the insert was soaking again.

Sorry Sammuel is having a bad evening :-( Ben only took 10 mins to settle in his crib earlier and has just woken up for a feed now- he did 3 hours- not bad for him :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lou :gun: :gun: :rofl:!!!! 

Hmmm maybe Ben is a SUPER wee-er or perhaps they aren't up to absorbency yet. You're not using softener in the wash are you? And just a little powder (1/4-1/3 of usual amount). Make sure you are also doing them up tight enough, I noticed you had your flip on the same poppers as I have on sammuel and he's quite a bit bigger... 

Did you have the BSBs on the tightest setting? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Not quite the tightest i don't think. I tried the flip a but tighter the other day but it seems to dig into his thighs (he's got massive thighs :haha: ) I've noticed today that he seemed a lot happier in the BSBs and was kicking around like he had a disposable on. In the Flips he tends to lie with his legs frog like- and today be was even pulling at the Flip constantly :shrug: No I'm not using softener. I use about a third of powder and do an extra rinse each time. (the BSB instructions said to use "half powder" with them but I stuck to a third) x


----------



## SBB

The flips are quite wide I find, it's actually good for hip development so not a bad thing but perhaps they're annoying him. The BSBs are so soft and slim they might be more comfortable for him? 
I think just keep trying and see how you get on, the organic nappies do need quite a few washes to be fully absorbent. Also sometimes if the fleece is soaking it can be because he's just peed, it takes about a minute to soak through to the insert. But also if the insert is totally soaked it can make the fleece wet. 

How long is the organic all in one lasting? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

The Bumgenius one? It lasts a bit longer. To be honest I only get to see how long things last every about 5 nappies as the rest he poo's in about 5 mins after I've put them on! He poo's constantly!!! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Little poo monkey!!! :haha: 

Oh well just keep at it and hopefully you'll still love them! 

Must sleep, wedding tomorrow! :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah - have fun!! Take a picture of you in your dress with Sammuel!! :hi:


----------



## lisaf

I tried on the cloth diaper on Daniel today (fuzzibunz) and I have no idea if its a good fit or not! any tips?? 

Also, Matt told his mom about the tongue tie thing... so MIL says to me 'oh, so now that they fixed that, will he start talking soon?' ... what the hell is she talking about? :rofl: argh, thats the kind of stupid/crazy comments that drive me nuts although this one was kind of funny too.


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: lisa. funny


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa that's hilarious!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

morning all :wave:

Jess lilli is so cute, she looks way to tiny to be standing. 
Shae stand against the sofa and does this funny shakey thing with his bum :rofl:

Lisa, that hilarious :rofl:

I read and forgot what i was going to type. :dohh: I have only been up an hour so forgive me.

Off to brum tonight to see my mum for the weekend, its going to totally knock SHaes routine as he is normally in bed at 7:30 and we arent setting out until 8:30 to miss traffic but i suppose 1 night up late wont to irriverable damage uh :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi

Will he sleep in the car Laura? X


----------



## laura6914

yeah but it will still be light when we get there so not sure if he will go right back off. I have asked my mum to set up the travel cot so we can put him straight in when we get there. 
It used to be easier when he used the car seat you took out of the car but now he is too big for that he has one of the permenant car fitted one so you have to disturb him to take him out and get him inside. :shrug:


----------



## laura6914

how was your night lou? Did Ben sleep again?


----------



## SBB

Morning girls, just curling my hair which is taking FOREVER!! 

Lisa reusables need to be a bit tighter than sposies, you should be able to get a finger or two down the front. If they're not tight enough round the legs they'll leak... It's a bit of trial and error! If they leave red marks as long as they disappear after a couple of hours that's fine... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He was good again. Quite a few wake ups but kept going back to sleep thankfully!


----------



## laura6914

looks like your getting there Lou :yipee:
Sorry for the delay. Doing house work and washing. Got the wicked witch of the North west (MIL) coming around at 2:30. :dohh: Wish i could tell her where to run n jump :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

The photos have arrived! Here is one... Will post the link to the rest! 
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/6ca51620.png


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks for posting the answer Lou! I feel relieved now that I know LoL!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww jess she looks so so cute! Little bonsai!

Well Suz, Im the opposite of you today......Im straightening my hair lol! Takin forever too cos I want it to be immaculate as we are off out with friends tonight. Mums baby sitting and we are staying at hers. I just KNOW Im going to see loads of people I used to go to school with and work with so need to look FAB!

Laura - Have a nice weekend with your mum. Im sure Shae will behave and wont mess his routine up too much!


----------



## kcw81

Hi peeps! Lilli is so cute!

Lou great news about Ben- when he wakes is he just stirring? Sometimes they half wake up and make noise but they right back. If u weren't right next to him you would sleep thru it getting better rest for u. Or is it full wake and feed and stuff?

Have a blast suz!!!

Ellen u have fun too!

Hi Laura!

Marg we put j down last night at 10 pm with no df, so making progress! Hope to push it up to like 945 soon.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good been the gym really worked my ass off so needed it happy friday woopppp aw the pic is lovely hun shes cute xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, df?


----------



## kcw81

marg sorry - stupid brief ipod posts I do. dream feed = df! we put him down a little earlier than normal after only 1 hour of wake time and no dream feed!


----------



## TySonNMe

Ah, I realized that as I read it again...very good! It should get easier and easier....


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies how is everyone?? 

Love the pic of Lili she is so pretty! 

Been a super busy week for me with the kids and I am exhausted but they are so worth it. LOL Gunner is trying so hard to roll over and I can't believe he will already be 3 months old in 5 days. I am still trying to patiently wait for my cloth diapers but its not fair everyone has gotten theirs before me and ordered after darn rural area I live in. I am telling you if there wasn't a Walmart we probably wouldn't exsist. LOL


----------



## kcw81

Love walmart sandi! Can't believe Its almost 3 months for u! Almost 6 for me! Craaazy time flies. But it also drags on a day to day sometimes u know?


----------



## TySonNMe

Sandi, what is the hold up? I must say, I'm a bit turned off by our FuzziBunz...twice leaky now...let me know how you get on with yours as I may be looking for replacements in the near future!


----------



## kcw81

Wow u r doing cloth too Marg? Chell is too! Suz is so persuasive! I think Ellen and myself r the only ones not! Or Lisa maybe too. Funny.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow Casey 6 months already. Time does fly. I really think its my mail here they are so slow and do not actually deliver to our house so they stick a card in our box to let us know we have a package but then we can't pick it up but certain times but I will be able to pick up today. I am almost out of disposable so I am really hoping its them so I don't have to buy more.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my gosh Jax is 7 months already!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Yep, seven and a half!

Casey, I've been doing cloth but had leaks so I went to sposies. I use sposies at night when travelling or running errands. They're just more convenient. He does use cloth at daycare.


----------



## Smile4me

wOW those babies are growing TOOOO Fast

OMG Lili is sooooooooo adroable!!

I wanna see pics of your hair straight Ellen! I hope you have a fab time tonight

OK Ladies, I know I have had the travel bug lately but I can't help it, its helping me keep my mind off of the witch who arrived today :(
Buuuuuuuuuttttttt..... I JUST BOOKED A FLIGHT TO NEW YORK FOR MY 16 YR OLD DD AND I!!!!!!!!! This is her lifelong dream, I think I told you ladies what happend last year when I took her to Chicago for the weekend because her dad had planned a trip with the girls to New York and he said some pretty nasty things to her so she didnt go... well Momma is taking care of her... she will be 17 so I am taking her in September! I'm so freaken excited ... her entire room is decorated with travel things and well New York being her number one passion to be a photo journalist! YIPPEEE!


----------



## kcw81

Wow awesome verna! She is so lucky! Whats on the places to see list?


----------



## TySonNMe

How exciting Verna! NYC is OH's hometown and we'll be going in August sometime. I haven't been in ages! I'm excited to go too!


----------



## Onelildream

Hi Ladies!

Lisa-omgosh, the comment on you mil and Daniel talking totally made me dream of Connor talking at 2 months old. Sooooo funny! My grandma was dying and Connor was talking to her, and no one believed me, but my grandma, and she was too weak to talk once asked about it. lol.

Kc-no longer doing cloth right now...hubs reverted back to NOT wanting to do them. I was going to just buy a trial, but hubs said not to right now so I am trying to respect him and I'll revisit it again later...

Ugh, so much to buy right now! BBQ grill, patio furniture, DD's birthday, Connor's baby blessing where we are providing lunch for 150+ people, hubs needs 2 new suits, shoes....yikes. I'm glad I don't pay the bills. haha. No wonder hubs is working so much right now. 

Well, today is laundry day! 6 loads to do. Fun fun.


----------



## Smile4me

Casey - Not sure yet hun, One of my Best Friends is from New York and he will be meeting us for two days and taking us around so he said Whatever she wants to do "It's her trip" sooo I am going to surprise her soon and tell her so she has plenty of time to think on it.

Oh Marg thats awesome, I've never been.. and I didnt know that about your dh... where did you guys meet?


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-that is so sweet. I'm sure she will love to hang out with her mom and play in ny. Sounds grand.


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Chel, It's one of those things that we will cherish forever!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh I got my Connor birth announcement. Thank you so much!! He is adrable. I am putting it in Gunner's baby birth so if for some reason I can't ever get on this site or we all lost touch I will have the picture to share with him. :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, that is such a great thing to do with your DD. I'm sure you will have a wonderful time. I went to NY with a theatre company when I was 16. My step dad met me out there as he had a meeting and took me to the Rockafella building for breakfast! I loved that week!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Verna, we met on match.com


----------



## caz & bob

ellen have a fab night hun verna were on the same cycle hun woopp fx for us both this time x x x


----------



## kcw81

Marg wow! You know I have two girlfriends who found great dh's on match! I thinks really the way to go to meet people and cut out the bad apples really easily. Tell the story! How long did u date before u knew?


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Um...we "dated" for two years before we moved in together and actually became official bf/gf...before then it was like best friends w/benefits if you will. We were very close...since the day we met, there was only a handful of times we didn't speak for more than a day. It's weird actually because we're almost like polar opposites on a lot of things, but we make each other better for it though!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Marg, how romantic... :hugs:

Here is the link for the other photos! :) https://flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/d2Gr2r/


----------



## Smile4me

OMG she is soooooo adorable!!!! And so is Mr. Sam!!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I love the photo of them holding hands! So cute! :)


----------



## Onelildream

soooo cute, you guys! I love the one where Sammuel is looking at his hand and Lili is smiling off... so typical of a boy and girl together. hahaha.


----------



## lisaf

those Lili pics are so cute! I'm jealous! Need to get some professional shots of Daniel! :)


----------



## caz & bob

aw there all lovely awww so cute x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Gorgeous pictures Jess! She's like a beautiful little elf! :flower: Ste is practically in love with her! He thinks she's so cute!  Love the ones of her and handsome Sammuel too! Xx


----------



## Britt11

ahh Jess, I know this sounds like a broken record but Lilli is so darn cute.
Gosh, she loves to be naked doesnt she :haha: she looks quite happy there with her little friend too, big smiles with him around 

quick update from me:

so Kitten gave us a scare yesterday with no movement, so long story short I got checked out at the hospital and all was fine there but my GP sent me for an U/S because she was worried she was measuring small- she had me at 36cm instead of 39cm but the hospital measured me at 39cm so she did it wrong obviously. Anyway, i still went for the u/s this morning and happy to report that Kitten is perfect, she is so darn cute and has chubby cheeks and everything. and guess what, they guesstimate her to weigh 8 pounds already, yikes!! she is still measuring ahead in her dates but according to my period i could still potentially have 2.5 weeks before induction. OMG, i asked the doctor if I could have a 9 pound baby then, he said yeah or 9.5! He was hilarious, some English guy and he said "suspected low birth weight?? I think not :)"
so she is one healthy little girl and is ready anytime, problem is I dont think she is planning her exitus soon
oh her legs are still in the 97th percentile and her head in the 50th :thumbup:

hope everyone is well, I am having a movie night with DH talk with you soon


----------



## babyloulou

Cat- so glad everything was OK! The head being in the 50th is a good thing!! Less painful! :haha: Ben's head was 98th percentile when he was born as well as being angled the wrong way! Ouch! No wonder he got stuck! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Awww Peter Falk has died! :-( I love him! :cry: RIP Columbo! :cry: x


----------



## Onelildream

Love the new pic, Lou!

Cat-so happy things are ok!


----------



## kcw81

Cat glad kitty's ok and healthy looking!

Jess and suz greaaaaat pics! Lilli is a doll!

Lou poor columbo! I loved him and his wrinkly raincoat! People always thought he was stupid but he got the bad guy in the end!

Marg I love yr story with yr dh! So glad u found the right guy. Hows His ankle?

Hi chell! Verna NYC Is gonna be so fun. Glad u have a tour guide!


----------



## lisaf

glad everything is ok with kitten!! and dont worry too much about 9+ lb babies ;)


----------



## kcw81

Hi everyone! Hope u all got some sleep. My dad is still here but has gone Golfing for two days with his friend so I get small break.
The mother in law emailed asking how my dads visit was going and she wanted to know if Jimmy cried alot when meeting my dad. I had to tell her no! He didn't cry at all! Haha he freaked out with her cuz she is so in his face and overwhelming with the baby talk and stuff. I think she wanted to hear that j freaked out on my dad too but nope!

Hi suz!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just got back from shopping af packed her bag yesterday so we had sex and today i am just spotting so we will sex again today and i am going to use a soft cup woopppp sex everyday this cycle i will get my bfp x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Caz- I hope you do :hugs: Try brazil nuts every day for your lining too xx

Casey- ha ha!! Poor MIL :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

i will hun thanks lou i will see on cd10 if it ok they will be able to tell wont they x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I'm sure they will. Glad they are helping you Caz. I'm sure it's your turn very soon xx


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! Totally shattered from wedding, sammuel jisthad a 4 hour nap!!!! I had a couple of hours with him :) 

Will get on my comp and upload some pics and catch up and look at the Lili pics in a bit

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey Jess do u have a pic of lilli with a baby her same age who isn't as large as Sammuel? Just wondering how she sizes up with a smaller baby. Sammuel is a giant! 

Suz can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls! Im hung over and feelin so tired!

Suz glad you had a good one, cant wait for the pics and good on Sammuel letting you get some rest! Did u end up staying over or not?

Casey - LMAO at you with your MIL. I do the same.......naughty but lots of fun haha!

Jess the pics are fabulous. I love them, she is so lovely!

Well Pearl has finally cut her first tooth! One on the bottom right, its super sharp but she actually seems amused by it when I rub the spoon on it to hear it chink lol! Shes a bit proud I think! First night in her big cot tonight and I am feeling a little wobbly about it! Hahahaha Can she not sleep with me til she is 12??!??!?!?!??


----------



## kcw81

Awww ellens wittle pearl is growing up! Wow first tooth eh? Was she super fussy lately? Jimmy has been kind of in a Butthole mood the past week and I hope it's teething cyz otherwise he is just being a butt!


----------



## Rudeollie

Shes not been TOO bad casey. She had a few morning where she woke screaming but apart from that she was ok. Im sure jims butthole - ness is teething tho!

OMG forgot to say what an amazing mum Verna is taking DD to New Yark! Fabulous, so jealous!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless her Ellen! She's the first of our lot to get a tooth isn't she? Toothy smile picture needed!!  

Glad you had a nice time Suz! Pics..... X


----------



## babyloulou

PS: we've just been to the pub. I had a large glass of wine (250ml) and fed Ben half way through it (great tip I picked up in the Baby Club! :thumbup: ) and now feel really tipsy!! :lol: It used to take me a whole bottle to feel tipsy! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Aw pigPog has a tooth! Bless her! It really hurts when they bite your finger (or nipple!) with a tooth :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Has Sammuel got a tooth Suz? I know you said he keeps biting you but I thought you meant with his gums?? Although now I'm typing it I'm starting to think you have said his tooth came through before...! Baby brain!! :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Haha lou I often have a drink while feeding! 

I was pretty drunk on one glass of champers yesterday afternoon, but hadnt had any lunch! I just had that at about 5 then drove home just after midnight and got in about 2. Was horrible drivin in the pissing rain, wish we'd stayed but glad we didn't! Danny had been drinking so slept on the sofa and we had the whole bed to ourselves which was lovely! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sammuel has got 2 teeth! The 2 bottom ones, they came through just before 4 months!!! :wacko:

Maybe its wine brain not baby brain :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I remember now Suz. I remember you saying they had popped up! Yes I think it is wine brain! :rofl:

Oh by the way my BSB's are working ok now- I think they just needed another wash and soak. They've lasted 2 and a half hours each today without boosters x


----------



## SBB

Yay :) I'm really pleased! I will try and do you some fleece liners soon, maybe tomorrow, our house is total carnage after getting ready for the wedding!! Nightmare! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh brill! Don't worry no rush! I want to pay you for them this time x

Have you got a photo of you and Sammuel at the wedding? Do you ever call him Sam? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Lol sorry for vanishing there...........And yep, Sammuel had the first teeth from our gang. And by crikey Suz I wouldnt want Pearls gnasher biting my nip. It hurts enough when she bite on my pinkie hahaha

No chance of a piccie either Lou. I cant even see it, I only know its there by touching. She wiggles her tongue on it every time I try get a looksie!

Oh meant to say thanks as well to Jess. Paspic is FAB! Ordered Thursday evenin and arrived this morning so we can send the passport form off obn monday now which is great.

Heres the piccie:


----------



## SBB

I will download the pics and post soon :) just feeding him... 

No I don't and I tell people off who do!! Not you lot, I don't care about on here and I know it's a pain to keep writing sammuel so sam os totally fine here :) 
But... IRL I want him to be sammuel for a while yet, later maybe sammy and then at school I'm sure it will be sam.. I guess I just would have called him sam if thats what I wanted him to be called and so I make everyone say sammuel! 

What about Ben? Does everyone call him Ben? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Aw bless her Ellen she's lovely! I took loads of pics of S this afternoon one may show toothies I'll try and post one if it does. S loves me checking for teeth, he giggles away while I feel his gums :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's lovely Ellen! Love her little dress/top! She's so pretty - lovely little nose! 

Suz- yes everyone calls him Ben or Benjarno!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I forgot to say Ben fed every hour last night and all today!! :shock: It's like having a newborn again! :shock: I've been stuck to him and the sofa!! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks girls. She would looked a bit smarter ie dress laid out all prissie but Paul took it and you know blokes hahaha 

God Lou, must be a growth spurt. Little guzzler!

Suz my friends bro is called Gareth and when he was at high school and friends used to phone or call for him and they called him Gaz, his mum used to hang up or shut the door until they called him his correct name. LMAO! How funny is that! ROFL!


----------



## babyloulou

That used to happen when we were teenagers Ellen with my MIL!! If you used to ring the house to see if Ste was coming out to play ( no mobiles in those days :haha ) - she'd say "there's no one here with that name" and you used to have to ask again for "Steven"!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

hey girls, hope we're all doing good!
Congrats on Pearl's tooth! :)

DH is off with Daniel to the inlaws for a few hours. My ipad came today :happydance: now I just am waiting for it to sync up... taking forever for my photos to be added, lol!

Oh and Lou, don't read this:

Spoiler
Daniel had his last feed at 8pm last night... then bath and a book, then he was so tired we put him down and he fell asleep around 10pm... and he slept through to 6:30!!!! I had to get up at 4:30 to pump because I was going to burst, lol! then he played in his crib a little and drifted off for another 3 hours sleep.. we are happy parents today :D


----------



## Rudeollie

Brilliant news Lisa. Super stuff! 

Oh and I meant to say............dont miss me TOO much five weeks today when I am sunny my ass off in Menorca rofl! So frikin giddy its untrue! Ordered Pearls pushchair for flying the other day. £34 off woolworths, should have been £70! Bargain or what!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: girls

Just back from my nephews 8th birthday party... Crazy, mad!!

Cat, glad Kitten is ok. :hugs:

Ellen, love the photo! Glad they delivered so quickly!! And bless Pearl with her toothypeg :)

Suz, glad you had fun at the wedding. When my brother Sam was christened the vicar refused to christen him Sam and insisted on Samuel!! :rofl: I call him Mule just to be different! :)

Lisa, great news on last night!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha mule. Thats good I like that hahaha x

God arent partys at that age madness! Pauls nephew is 8 too and its like tornados on sugar!


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:

Good bargain Ellen! :thumbup: Which pushchair did you get? X


----------



## babyloulou

Peach Blossom said:


> Suz, glad you had fun at the wedding. When my brother Sam was christened the vicar refused to christen him Sam and insisted on Samuel!! :rofl: I call him Mule just to be different! :)!

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Its a ladybird pusher Lou. I bought one from Argos but it didnt recline and we need it to really so we arent tied to the room every night. This one reclines so all is good!

God this period is knocking me for six. Im getting worried now so need some other mums to tell me this is all normal.............Its super heavy and really really gross clots. Its been since monday and Id normally only last 4days. Bit freaked out!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, mine have always been super heavy, lots of big clots and last over a week. :hugs: why have you bought a different pushchair for holiday? What's wrong with the one you have? Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Jess sweetie, makes me feel a bit better xxx Honestly can only equate it to when I had my miscarriage.......Was getting upset the other day I have had a mmc!

Yeah its a travel pushchair for holidays. I couldnt bear it if anything happend to my Oyster lol! So bought a cheapy which can then stay at mums afters. God I cant wait!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Ellen. I know how it must have freaked you out. This is your first AF right? That's 6 months of lining that needs to be got rid of. :hugs:

I've just been on Sleazyjet's website... They say that you have to have the baby milk in 100ml containers... There aren't any 100ml bottles.... :shrug: what am I to do?


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh god Jess, thats odd. Maybe google it and see what others have done?? Thats seems v stingy doesnt it?? Surely you can use a 120 bottle but only fill it upto 100???

Yeah thats true on the lining isnt it? Thank you for helping my heal my head hun xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sure it's just cos it's your first one after the birth Ellen. A lot of women say their periods get worse once you've had a baby too :-( x

Jess- I know you're not allowed to take any liquids over 100ml on planes but didn't realise they were that stingy over baby milk too! :shock: I'm sure you'll be allowed to do what Ellen said and part fill a larger bottle :shrug: x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah I hope so, Lthough my plan had been to have one large bottle of 200ml milk and then the disposable bottle thingys to decant it in to... That way I only have to have one taste of my milk! :sick:


----------



## Rudeollie

I know what u mean Jess............I was hoping to force feed pearl at before we went on the plane but 100ml wont cut it! Looks like Im gonna have to do 3 100ml bottles OR do as much as poss at 6am then a top up on the flight..............not covering all bases tho is scary!!


----------



## Britt11

Hi Ladies,
hope you are having a nice w/e
we have a wedding to go to tonight, that I thought I wouldnt make but yeah Kitten is in no hurry, so off we go

Lou- I absolutely love the new pic of Ben, ahhh he is so cute, looks like he has lots of personality, looks like a little man already

Ellen- I cant believe how much Pearl has changed, I love the light hair, is it strawberry blond? she is gorgeous

Lisa- how are things going? glad you get a break from the inlaws

Hello to Jess, Casey and Suz :hugs:

okay have another new name to ponder, I am not sure if this is a very likable name in the UK but what do you think of Kinley?

Here is a semi short list for the hospital, we will be adding to it maybe this weekend:

Carys
Sienna
Piper
Kinley
Cassie (DH came up with this one)
Paige

any thoughts? sorry I will probably be chatting about names until the end as we are so undecided :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks cat, yeah she is a strawb! She could still be a full blown red tho like me as I was the same. Think she will end up with my curls tho either way!

Hmmm tbh, Kinley isnt a name I have ever heard of over here and sounds very much like a surname. BUT if its something u like then u have it hun xxx I do love Piper and Carys tho..............Its your Carys like our welsh name Cerys?? Pronounced Ker-iss??


----------



## Britt11

thanks Ellen, I may be grasping at straws, basically any name that DH remotely likes I am kind of going with. Yes Carys is a Welsh name, VERY unpopular here, it doesnt even make the top 1000- its pronounced Care-iss
thanks again for your input

and ahh, I aboslutely love ginger babies, especially on little girls, its so rare and gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Trust me hun, an unpopular name is the way to go. Nothing worse than gettting to school with a million girls of your name...............And I understand totally about agreeing with hubs over names! Just have a few and when she cojmes out u will just KNOW! xxx

lol God I wish her to be a red head but then think what hell I went through as a child/teen. Nightmare horrid bullying - but now its aces. Love it. Im normally the only redhead in a bar etc which is always cool x 

So whats your mat leave plans til Kitten arrives?? I cant wait for her btw xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cat, Piper is still my fave! Wait til you meet her though, you never know a name may just come to you when you see her for the first time! :hugs:

Ellen, has pearl ever had formula? Lili has formula at night and apparently you can get cartons in the departure lounge at Boots... Think that might be our back up plan!


----------



## Britt11

I agree, I love Carys but DH isnt convinced, but he allowed me to put it on the short list :thumbup: I really like Piper but its getting pretty popular, a bit trendy maybe and I worry about her being teased...so I am kind of off that one but DH still has it as his #1.
oh wow, so your hair stayed red, how gorgeous- you are lucky, I know kids bug other kids about absolutely anything unique but then once your older you stand out in a positive way. We have absolutely no red hair on either side of our families :( my guess is Kitten will be born initially with dark hair and then it will lighten

thanks for asking, I plan on taking 9 full months off (well about 9.5 with my vacation time) so definitely a nice amount of time with her. Then from 9-12 months I am telling my work, I want minimal to no travel and then at 1 year I will resume work as usual :( It will be okay just hard i imagine to let someone else take care of her. I must say from normally being a workaholic, I am LOVING my time off 

How old is Pearl now? are you taking her on a trip somewhere with her new passport?

I am going to lie down for a bit, but I will log on later for sure (gosh I am so flippin tired these days and its not like I'm doing much)
:hugs:


----------



## SBB

You girls are too chatty! 

Cat can't you just call her kitten?! A friend of a friend has called her girl Bunny!!!!! 
I love Piper, I agree about Kinley sounding like a surname... But I like it :) 

Nightmare re the plane situation! Ellen do you BF at all any more? Could you just pop her on the boob?! 

erm... what else did I read?! 

Ok here's some photos, S had a really cute little outfit on from H&M a little blue shorts and waistcoat - really cute! I look hideous - I hate photos! 

x x x 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/P1010209.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/P1010202.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/P1010196.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/P1010189.jpg

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love the dress Suz! And Sammuel's outfit is very cute! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Suz you are beautiful! :). Samm is huge! Makes u look so small!


Oooo l like kinley! And still Carys.


----------



## babyloulou

You look frigging gorgeous Suz!! Love Sammuels outfit too! Bless him! X

Cat- I agree it sounds like a surname to me too. I like it though! I like Cerys and i like Cassie off your list x


----------



## babyloulou

Sammuel really is huge Suz!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cat, seriously, what about Kitty? Or is that a very British name? It was on my list! Xx


----------



## SBB

Yeh I love Kitty!!!! Def Kitty or Piper get my vote! 


Thank you girls :blush: I am going to spam you with more photos I took today in a min. 

And this is no joke, my arm muscles actually really hurt today from holding him so much yesterday!!! :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

aw love the pics suz stunning x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo I like Kitty too!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

here you go... Right I need to go back and find the Lili Pics! 

One shows his teeth!

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02689.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02688.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02682.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02675.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02671.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02663.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02599.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02580.jpg https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/DSC02579.jpg

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOVE Kitty - my friends girl is called that........

LOVE Suz - even tho she is too stunning for words blurgh rofl! 

Sammuel is friggin HUGE! Hahahah Pauls jaw just dropped and Im hoping it genuinely was at S and not you Suz rofl!

And no, no booby at all now. She looks at them when Im gettin changed and has a funny look as if to say "Oh remember the days!" lol! 

Jess- Shes never had formula but I could try her on a one for the flight I guess? Im not opposed to it if it helps the transition u know??


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Ellen!! 

I can't believe they make it so hard on a flight :growlmad: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww look at those little teggies!!


----------



## SBB

what are teggies?!?! 

Jess the Lili pics are gorgeous! I think the ones in the roun box are my faves, I LOVE this one! https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5866336502/in/set-72157626910829279

Like this one too :) https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5865787397/in/set-72157626910829279/

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Teeth ya muppet!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

HI LADIES!

Oh Suz-hideous, really? You are model material. Totally gorgeous. And Bunny? Seriously? That would be a total no-no to name your child in the US! Is that popular there?

Ellen-love the pic! So cute! I seriously will find some time to get you my travel knowledge. Today is not that day. Sorry!!! I have to teach at church tomorrow, so I need to go do that while the boys are napping...I'm even sluffing my ironing and laundry-- sooo not me!

Cat-I grew up with a uniquely spelled name and struggled with it. I am all for unpopular names (mine is Chellie and hubs is Lars) but think phonetic spelling is a must! If a teacher can't read it and say it, it might be difficult for kitten. That's my personal opinion, I will love her and her name regardless of what you choose!!!

Lisa- :gun: it's way too early for you to have that much fantastic sleep right now!!! lol.

KC-nice to have a couple days off! Entertaining house guests wears me out!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Chell honey xxx Anytime in the next 3weeks will do for your PEARLS (get it!) of wisdom hahaha x

LMAO at teggies.............must be us Lou - a northern thing rofl! I use the term tooshers more often tho. As in tooshie pegs hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

I say teggie and teg pegs! Yes it must be a northern thing for just us northern monkeys! :haha:


----------



## SBB

I am placing a ban on all talk of sleeping for more than 5 hour periods. If your baby sleeps for more than 5 hours, good for you, but you are not allowed to talk about it. :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: 
Me and Lou are of course allowed to whinge as much as we please about our lack of sleep :rofl: 

Lol no Bunny is not popular here! I have never heard anyone called it! I would kind of like it if it was in a quirky way, but apparently this girl is all about pink fluffyness, and actually her other name for the baby was Sparkles!!!!!!! Eeek! 

Erm... seriously never heard teggies :haha: 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

awww, love the Samuel pics! Love those eyes and that hair! :)

If it makes you feel better Lou, I didn't actually get that much sleep, I had to get up and pump :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz sparkles.........seriously? Effin hell!!!!!!! Hahaha!

I love my Pearls name obv, but its so funny to see reactions from different age groups! Old folks look so endearing, younger think wtf?!?!? Hahaha 

And yeah Sammuel is a frickin angel and a half, he has the same intense eyes as Pearl. Crystal clear blues..............love him!


----------



## Onelildream

ok Ellen-I got the baby to settle a bit more and I will post things here and there. That might break things down and help me from feeling I need x amount of time to finish an email... So here's some travel knowledge....It's all based on my experience in the Us, so I'm not sure how strict they are there...Sorry if I over- or under-compensate.

Going through security is a pain in the butt. Pack all that you can in your diaper bag and carry on. Make sure you don't have toys out or anything loose in the stroller. They'll make you move it anyway. They will make you collapse the stroller and put it through xray. If you have the carseat, they will also make you put that through. If you weren't bringing the carseat or planning on checking it, bring it anyway!, you can bring it on the plane if they have a seat open or they will check it at the gate for you, along with your stroller.

Pack your liquids on the outside of the diaper bag. They will be easy to access that way. If you do bm you can put it in 2 different bottles or more to not exceed the liquid amounts. I put mine in a few diff bottles and they only made me "prove" one. Over here they don't care if you taste it, but they sometimes made me have my kids taste it...so have the bottle nipple handy and have pearly drink a sip. If you do formula, which I have also done, you can just bring the empty bottles and the formula, or what I did was measure out the formula in diff bottles and once through security you can ask anywhere for a glass of hot water (even on the plane bc they have coffee makers that have the hot water option) and a glass of cold water.Then, mix them to the right temp in the bottle... 

If you bring any toys with you, make sure they are in the diaper bag and not on an outside pocket; I've had many binkies fall out going through xray or just from wabbling so much crap around...and you def don't want those after they fall on the airport floor.

If u can, preboarding is best if you are nervous about getting everything situated...but don't sit down and buckle up right away. You will have plenty of time for that! I like to wait with a baby, until the general boarding sometimes bc it's less time that you are stuck in one spot on the plane. Babies generally don't like the back of the seat after about, oh, 10 minutes! If u do preboard, just let her explore a bit and then watch the people boarding for general board.
Check your stroller at the gate (there's a door right at the end next to the entrance to the plane). Collapse it there and get your stuff together off to the side so you don't hold anyone up while you double check everything. They will put the stroller back out when you got off and sometimes even fold it out for you. I check my carseat there too if there's not an empty seat for the baby to use it.

Ok, here's the important part...during take-off and landing you HAVE to give her a bottle. Their ears are just developing still and the pain of the pressure change hurts like an ear infection. Usually that's why so many babies are crying at take off and then stay fussy through the flight- their ears just hurt! My dr said the best way to fix this is to have asked for your water and such right when you get on the plane, mix the formula up, and wait until you are moving on the tarmac to give it to her. Then she will be drinking during the actual ascend in the air. Then, give one on the way back down when the flight attendants are sitting in their chairs.

Seating seems best for me when I am in an isle so the kids have something to look at, but the window is also nice too. Try not to sit in between 2 people (if she's on your lap) bc then you have nowhere to turn to shun your neighbor if you need to...

Ok, there's all that I can think of right now. I know that it might seem a bit logical or common-sense stuff, but they were things that I seemed to overlook at one time or another. I hope it helps. :)


----------



## SBB

I think whatever names we choose someone is always going to not like them - but Sparkles... I think most people would think that was pretty silly!!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Nope not working Lisa!! :gun: :gun:


----------



## Onelildream

oh, and if Pearl DOESN'T want to eat during takeoff or landing, the pacifier is the next best thing. If you don't mind her having juice, I enticed my kids to drink apple juice that I ordered once we got on the plane and had an empty bottle for it. :)


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, off to write a lesson for tomorrow!


----------



## babyloulou

Wow that was brill advice Chell! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Chell you are a true true STAR! Love you. Thank you so so much hun xxx


----------



## Britt11

oh good gosh Suz, you are gorgeous, a real natural beauty. You have one good lookin family :thumbup: I cant believe how cute Sammuel is, he sure doesnt miss a meal that one hey :winkwink: ahh love chubby babies, mine isnt even born yet and I can tell on u/s that she has chubby cheeks :cloud9:

you girls are precious, if we called her kitty here she would get beat up probably. its another nickname for a woman's vajay jay...lol 
but I think pre-birth Kitten is very sweet :hugs:

thanks for the opinions, I guess we will just have to wait until she is born and yes promise you will love her no matter what we name her :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

ROFL! Och Cat - vajay jay...............lmfao! That is TOO funny! DO NOT call her Kitty in that case...............No way would I have called Pearl vadge lol!

Sh8t its way past hungover bedtime but I cannot turn Glasto off lol!


----------



## SBB

Oh no kitty means vajay?! Pussy is vajay here... Gross! 

Forgot to say cat I'm so glad everything is ok, lots of people seem to have a day of no movement towards the end... Wonder what they are doing in there! So worth getting checked though, the worry is too much and you just need to know they're safe! So they said she's going to be big! Was it proper measurements or just a guess? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lol why are we all up at 1am?! I am blatantly due to my 2hour nap earlier! 

S is asleep so I should be too... Night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

We are bonkers suz.........im off too so nighty night!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## kcw81

Shit chatty bunch! I am stressed thinking about all the comments I want to make! Here goes my iPod briefs

Lisa yay on the sleep and defo set the alarm to pump so I don't explode!

Cat- it's puss! Not kitty right? Pussy is vag here i thought?

Chell I am saving that page for future use! U are so helpful thank u!
Ellen all I can say is good luck ! Bring ear plugs for yr neighbor seats!

Suz love the s pics! Also you n Dan need to do a hair commercial!

Lou sorry about the every hour thing. Maybe it's just today and Sunday back to progress. Oh yeah glad u enjoyed yr wine!

Today dh and I dtd and he pulled out. We are going to stop being stupid. Oh yeah my arms are getting strong too!


----------



## babyloulou

2am and this baby just won't go to sleep :-(


----------



## kcw81

Dangit Lou! Give him some wine! Just kidding.


----------



## babyloulou

3:20 and he's still awake! Casey it's a wonder I haven't started on the wine myself!


----------



## kcw81

Crap! Is he playing or fussing? I don't drink but I think I might if I were u! Or smoke pot! Omg it's been so long I would prob get all paranoid though and freak out.:)


----------



## SBB

:( lou I hope you got some sleep? What is up with these babies?! 

Casey are you going to start using condoms or something then? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Och bloody Nora lou! Hes gotta be nocturnal honey! 

Casey - Your comment on your arms getting strong has me amused. Hahaha Is that cos you are giving hubs a heave ho instead of dtd?!?!? Rofl!

Had some bega crazy ass dreams about you lot! Lou, ben was twins (so think yourself lucky!) Suz had to go into A&E cos she discovered she had metal in her arm? WTF???? Oh and Chell was preggers again. I woke this morning in such a panic with it all..........Honest to go nearly txt you Suz to see how u were!

Bloody cheese pizza at 11 didnt help obv!


----------



## SBB

Haha I need metal in my arm to lift sammuel!! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm doing a Sunday roast chicken afters ice cream yum yum can't wait i am starving x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Caz! Its bbq for us here- Its 29 degrees! Its BOILING! Woo hoo!

How is your cousin doing btw? Hope they are both ok? xxx


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls! Ellen totally the pizza that did it! Late night Mexican food for me always makes my dreams like LSD acid trips. Chell will be excited about it tho! Ha totally not giving dh the 123! Haha I never do that anymore!

Suz we always used the Withdraw method- for 6 yrs and it has prevented pregnancy successfully so will continue. Dh is good at that. It will be hard tho after so long of being able to "stay in". Hee hee. It actually makes the session longer which is good I guess since he seriously is so fast these days, dtd 1 time a week makes it a shorty! U and Danny going to dtd more frequent?


----------



## SBB

Haha casey I hope your DH doesn't get hold of the iPod and read that :rofl: 

You know pull out can still get you pregnant right?!?! I mean I know your chances are so slim with BF and pull out, I guess if it happens it's meant to be! 

We dtd this morning, OH tried it on 2 days ago but I didn't feel like it so told him to go sort himself out in the shower :rofl:

I am not ready for another but also want less than 18months between them so that's only 3 months! But at the moment BF is more important so it's not gonna happen! 

Wow it's SOOOO hot! Off to BBQ at the ILs... Have a good day in the sunshine UKers! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Have fun suz! Yr social life is swinging lately! Haha get sorted in the shower Daniel! Ya o know it's not 100 percent but oh well. You migrate kit get the 18 months between them but that's ok - bfing is more important and u r young still!


----------



## caz & bob

Rudeollie said:


> Hey Caz! Its bbq for us here- Its 29 degrees! Its BOILING! Woo hoo!
> 
> How is your cousin doing btw? Hope they are both ok? xxx

shes fine thanks ellen she just glad she not go downs i will no more next scan she has were the abnormality is going to be its a shame but her other daughter has growth problems she on injections for life its a shame but she got to cop with it she will still be her princess 2 x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hope you're all having a nice day girls :flower:

My Mum and Stepdad are on the way back from the airport (they've been on a 2 week road trip in America) and so we are all going to have a BBQ xx


----------



## kcw81

Have fun Lou!u don't wanna play me anymore? Poo!


----------



## Britt11

Rudeollie said:


> ROFL! Och Cat - vajay jay...............lmfao! That is TOO funny! DO NOT call her Kitty in that case...............No way would I have called Pearl vadge lol!
> 
> Sh8t its way past hungover bedtime but I cannot turn Glasto off lol!

:rofl::rofl: yes your little one suits Pearl much more than Vadge!! :) 
too funny


SBB said:


> Oh no kitty means vajay?! Pussy is vajay here... Gross!
> 
> Forgot to say cat I'm so glad everything is ok, lots of people seem to have a day of no movement towards the end... Wonder what they are doing in there! So worth getting checked though, the worry is too much and you just need to know they're safe! So they said she's going to be big! Was it proper measurements or just a guess?
> 
> X x x

yes pussy is definitely the more dominant one here too, but a lot of people refer to the V as kitty too...hee hee better stay away from that one.
thanks for your comments Suz, poor little monkey was so ralled up from the wedding last night, omg she was frantically moving until 2am and I was so nauseous, I was wondering if that might be it....but no, she is happily sleeping now. The wedding was a blast, there is still a group of us gf's that hang out since we were teenagers so we are all really close. However I did feel more like a circus freak than a guest at the wedding, DH made me get up and dance and people were pointing and starring, ahh look at her....yes people I am 9 months pregnant and at a wedding, nothing to see here!! even one of the staff came up to me and interrupted our conversation and was like excuse me mam, i just have to tell you I put some fresh hot sandwhiches out just now that the baby might want....she didnt tell anyone else :blush:

oh well, people are funny
yes, the size is a guess based on u/s and dimensions, they can be off either way by 10-15% OMG, hopefully they are on the small side though. Her body measurements are pretty accurate though, so we will see on the weight

glad you guys are having some hot weather yeah :thumbup: TBH I didnt realize that it got that warm down there, I was told it stays low 20's there for the summers for the most part, shows us what we know

hope the babies are well and eating lots :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Hi cat! Glad u had fun and danced and everything! I felt like a show when I was in kona last year and I was only 8 months pregs. But I wore a two piece so... It is fun to get special attention I think! Well guess u better not call her a vag name. All I think of with piper tho is lous dog who eats socks which come out whole the other end!


----------



## Britt11

kcw81 said:


> Hi cat! Glad u had fun and danced and everything! I felt like a show when I was in kona last year and I was only 8 months pregs. But I wore a two piece so... It is fun to get special attention I think! Well guess u better not call her a vag name. All I think of with piper tho is lous dog who eats socks which come out whole the other end!

:rofl::rofl:
I still like Piper and a lot of people do (either strongly like it or strongly hate it) but yeah it is quite a popular dog name.....not liking that hee hee

okay one more, what about Reese?
I love Reese but didnt think it went with our surname but my gf's at the party said it does and they like it (I thought it was too many R's)
what do you think
it would be Reese Russell


----------



## kcw81

Love it! I wanted to call ours Bobby aka Robert so he would be Robert Roberts! I think it's cool to have matcher first and last names! It's fun to say outloud.


----------



## caz & bob

cat not long now hun 4days wow x x x


----------



## Britt11

thanks Casey!! yeah, so at least it can make it to the short list

Hey Caz, good to see you- yeah 4 days technically but she is showing no signs of coming anytime soon :wacko:


----------



## SBB

That sounds cute cat! I like same letter first and second names! 

Glad you had fun at the wedding, lol at them staring and offering te baby sandwiches! 

Well BBQ not fun, me and Danny had an argument on the way so I was pissed off, then his dad kept calling S Sam, I told him it's sammuel, if I'd wanted to name him sam I just would have done that. He said he can call him what he like cos it's a special thing between grandad and baby, I said it's not, and anyone who calls him sammuel from now will be penalised!! :rofl: I was sort of jokey but he knew I meant it and called him sammuel later. KNOBS!!!!!

Our weather is mainly early 20s but we get some hot days up to about 30 sometimes! 


X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww suz sorry about you and Danny arguing but had to laugh at you with your FIL! You tell em honey! He's your boy and he is a sammuel through and through! x

Casey lmao at your comment on hubbys performance of late. You make me chuckle!

Cool on the road trip Lou, was your bbq nice? Ours was and I am stuffed now lol!

Cat, I cant say it enough! I am SO excited for Kittens arrival!!!


----------



## Britt11

ahh thanks Ellen :hugs:

Suz- sorry that you and DH got into it, my DH pissed me off royally last night and a bit this morning....meh men! 
I also agree with sticking to calling him Sammuel. I much prefer that as well. If we went with Brooklyn for a name and people would shorten it to Brook, i would have corrected them as well.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello ladies :hi:

Lou, sorry that Ben was difficult last night. :hugs:

Suz, sorry you had a falling out with Danny and his dad was a knob about Sammuels name. :hugs: Men just don't get it sometimes! :dohh: I think the photo you picked out is my fave... Not the prettiest, but most character full definitely! :)

Cat, I'm so excited about Kitten arriving! Glad you had fun at the wedding! Funny about the food!! Even when I wasn't pregnant I would stand by the kitchen at opening night parties etc to make sure I got food!! :rofl: :haha:

Casey, your poor OH, I hope he never reads your posts! :rofl: :haha: OH and I dtd and used the "rhythm" technique, but I went and bought some condoms today for our holiday!! :) I've worked out that we can't afford childcare costs for 2 kids until Lili is 4!! So we will be waiting til then I think... Although Joe is pretty adamant he only wants 1... :(

I started getting things together ready for the holiday today... So much to think about and prepare... I'm going to end up taking a pair of knickers and a swimsuit at this rate as Lili has so much to take!!! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Jess. Is it France you go to again?? 

Theres so so much to buy isnt there? Ive just ordered a sunshade uv cover for the pushchair and now Im on the hunt for one of those uv swimsuit things for Pigpog!

She has been so so hot today even in the shade I started freakin out about going away......then Paul reminded me that people in super hot countries DO have kids too lol!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Mothercare have got some good uv suits. I got one for Lili from there... And it fits!!! :haha:

I'm freaking out about the heat... Quite literally!! It's 27 in Lili's room despite windows being open!! I turned the temp monitor off on the angelcare monitor as it kept beeping at me, but the movement sensor alarm just beeped. My heart stopped, I've never moved so fast!! Thankfully Lili is ok, but I think she may have had an apnea episode cos of the heat... My heart is still racing.... Our place in France is a big country house with thick walls, so it's nice and cool indoors.. Don't think I'll see much sun at this rate!


----------



## Peach Blossom

P.s tell Paul that they have air con in super hot countries!! We don't!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh gosh Jess u poor thing!!!!!!!! Its super super common for them to have an apnea ep during the first year so dont worry too much (easier said than done I know!)

Just been on MC but they are out of stock in Pigpogs size, gonna check out M&S and next etc and see what they have!

Ive just put Pearl in a vest instead of a sleepsuit tongiht as its just too hot. She slept last night but kept making weezing noises so I buckled and brought her back into our room! Either the heat affected her chest OR she is a v talented little actress and got her own way rofl!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah I have Lil in a vest and 1 tog grobag, unzipped. I'm sure she's had other apnea episodes, just not when the monitor is on... We don't use it in the co sleeper. Just hearing that alarm gets your heart racing!!

Asda have some good uv suits... Also check out Amazon. X


----------



## Rudeollie

I know Jess, its horrid isnt it? As I say at 4am I got Pearl in our room again as the wheezing was horrid! As soon as I did she stopped............but I lay awake watching her in case something was wrong.

Not easy this mum lark is it?

Our monitors just hit 28! Think we might end up sleepin in the kitchen tonight!


----------



## Peach Blossom

We have all our windows and doors open and the monitor still says 27!! I want air con!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

What's the apnea thing?! Sounds scary!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys! 

Suz what was yr fight about if u feel like sharing? 

Jess can u afford a window ac unit? Here those aren't too spendy and they will cool Lilli's room nice and provide white noise. Joe only wants one? U sound like u aren't too concerned about joes preference! ha. Ya it's hard to use the fertility cycle method when I haven't ovulated yet! Otherwise we would just dtd after ov!

Can't remember what else I read! Oh ya glad u had fun at the BBQ ellen! 

My dads back this afternoon from Golfing. That's about all that's going on with me!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Apnea is when they stop breathing in their sleep... It's perfectly ok for up to 10seconds apparently! Still v scary!!!

Casey, I defo want more than one, but Joe has to think it's his idea... So it will be a softly softly approach... Or a needle in the condom like my Dad suggested!! :rofl:

Oh Lou, here is what my Dad said:
Dear Jess
*
_Almost impossible from the description to tell what is happening. If it is eczema, there is no problem with creams while she is breast feeding - suggest a cream called Trimovate cream as it clears yeast and bacteria as well. The rash on her boobs sounds more like urticatia which would need antihistamines - these can go through in the milk which is why the GP says no. There is a cream that I think you can buy OTC with 2% menthol in aqueous cream which is very cooling and soothing.
*
Cannot be certain without seeing it_

He laughed when I explained to him what a foof was!! :rofl: he siad hed heard it called many things, but never that! :rofl: When I spoke to him he said that the creams used for eczema aren't absorbed and to get your GP to prescribe the trimovate. :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO Jess at you and your dad. Thats soooooooooooo funny!

Apnea is what my friends little one HAD but has now grown out of fortunately, he had to have his heart checked and all sorts from 3months as he stopped breathing upto 20x a night for 30seconds which is too high. Poor little monkey!

Jess THANKS (!) for pointing me in the direction of Asda btw.............All I wanted was a freakin sunsuit and now Ive spent £40!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Revenge I hear u say!


----------



## SBB

Stop breathing for 10 secs is normal?! God that's scary :(

Casey the argument was about Danny pissing about doing 3 bands, he's not doing them now and will actually only do 1 or 2, bit I NEED to set up my business, I have no income, and that doesn't seem to be his priority. He wants to do weddings with the band/s which is great and he can earn loads, but wedding season is now and they aren't ready at all, no website, nothing. So they'd be fucking around learning songs for nothing. 
I feel that it's my turn now to get my shit together and I want his support.

I spoke to my SIL earlier about work and said that the ILs were coming for 2 hours a week but it seems to have died off. So she's just left a message on the machine saying that they are under the impression they are still doing it and 'I just need to tell them when' for fucks sake, every Tuesday like ive said 10 times - how fucking hard is that? 
So now I'm pissed because clearly they've sat around talking about me after I left. Twats. And why is the SIL interfering?! Butt out. 

I feel like taking sammuel into a bubble and telling everyone to fuck off and hiding for a while. 
But he's been screaming and wont go to sleep. I said to D I need to have a glass of wine, but rather than say ok I'll do the baby you go have wine, he bought me a glass and just stood there while I was getting so frazzled I eventually said I can't cope do something... So he took sammuel. Why can't he see I've had an awful day, feeling shit and can't cope? It's not that hard surely? 
So my bubble won't work cos I can't even get my baby to sleep. I am off to shoot myself :gun:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls :hi:

Sorry about the monitor thing Jess- that must have been so scary :-( :hugs: Maybe it's just because she's so little and light? Maybe she rolled off if? :shrug:

I haven't put Ben in his sleeping bag tonight- just in a thin babygrow with no vest. It's saying 27 in our room too even with the fan on. He went down very, very easy tonight though! I fed him, put his dummy in and plonked him in his crib awake- turned round to get the Sleep Sheep- turned back and he was fast asleep :shock: :shock:

My Mum and Stepdad have bought him SO many clothes from America! :shock: They took an empty suitcase- I've just sorted it all out and ive got 5 full washing machine loads!! :shock: Loads of Gap, Oshbigosh, Carters and Tommy Hilfiger things- and a few novelty things as well :rofl: Two elvis vests from Gracelands and a Johnny Cash "Crawl the Line" vest from Knoxville :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yay for all the clothes! Amazing! And the sleep - good boy ben! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Suz. How about you take yourself off and have a nice bath? Leave D to try and settle S. Sometimes it all just gets too much for us and the guys just don't see it. They think cos we get on with it that we're ok with it and like some sort of super mum!! They need telling directly and not hinting at is the conclusion I've come to!!

And as for your IL's ignore them! Ask D to confirm Tuesdays and set a specific time. I hate it when it seems like people having been talking about me after I've left a room! Feel for you honey. :hugs: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Suz sweetie.................He needs to grow up and listen to you! And so do the in laws! Im all for his band doing what they need to do but in all honestly, right now YOUR job is the winner hun xxx Big big big hugs xxx This baby sh*t is hard and its totally normal (i think!) to have these breakdowns when we need support. Ive done it with Paul before xxx

Lou, I swear to god I NEED that Johnny cash vest. That is super cool!


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks for that Jess and please thank your Dad! I'll make a GP appointment and ask for Trimovate! That's so funny about the foof thing! Bless him! :haha:

Suz- sorry you're having a rubbish day/evening :-( I felt like that yesterday and last night- I went and fetched Ste out of the spare room at 3am as it was driving me mad! :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay for the clothes Lou!! And well done ben for the sleep! It's probably cos it's so hot! :hugs:

Oh and Ellen, sorry for making you spend £40 at Asda... Not!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Peach Blossom said:


> Yay for the clothes Lou!! And well done ben for the sleep! It's probably cos it's so hot! :hugs:
> 
> Oh and Ellen, sorry for making you spend £40 at Asda... Not!! :rofl: :rofl:

 :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Yay for all the clothes! Amazing! And the sleep - good boy ben!
> 
> X x x

I'm pretty sure he won't keep it up later Suz! :-(


----------



## kcw81

Suz I hope u can do yr business soon- it sounds exciting and a good creative outlet for u! We all need an outlet not Just 100 percent baby mamma or we will wilt away and become frustrated and boring.

Jess that was nice of ur dad to chip in advice. I wish she could take the antihistamine.

Ellen or jess do u think it's ok to start using ziploc freezer bags for my milk? The lansinohs are so fing spendy and they bust open! Stupid! I am going to try ziplocs but wanted to hear yr opine.


----------



## babyloulou

Just for you Ellen....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/c5ca22b2.jpg



And here's his Elvis ones....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/edbc802a.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/0d8671cd.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG, Lou they are frickin awesome! That Elvis jumpsuit is FAB! We need a pic of him in that for shiz!


----------



## babyloulou

They are 12 month size- but as soon as they fit a picture will follow... Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hmmm.. I don't know Casey... The breast milk bags don't have any nasty chemicals... I'm sure ziplocs are fine, I just wouldn't know for 100%... sorry, can't be any more help...

Just checked the weather where we're going... It's 35 there at the moment... :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I love the jumpsuit! So funny! Can't wait for a photo of B in it! :) xx


----------



## SBB

they are so cool lou!! 

Casey can you not find some budget BM bags online? 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not sure about the bags Casey- I think the milk ones are pre-sterilised :shrug: Is there no where in the US that sell cheap own-brand ones? Walmart or something? I have Tescos own brand ones- they are dirt cheap x


----------



## babyloulou

Is Sammuel asleep yet Suz? X


----------



## SBB

Yes lou, finally! Am now eating a HUGE bag of crisps and watching desperate housewives! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god Suz!! I'M eating a bag of crisps and watching Desperate Housewives!!! :rofl: :rofl: Salt and Vinegar McCoys and a glass of Pinot Grigio!!


----------



## SBB

Hahaha random!! DHousewives is shit now, but I still watch it! The story is always the same... Lynette undermines Tom and then it bites her on the ass and she realises she was wrong, gabi does something shallow and then learns a corny lesson... Etc etc! 

I had walkers crinkles, they are amazing! S&v are the best, but I ate all those so had to have plain! 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

ohh....a glass of Pinot Grigio how lovely...thats one of my favorite wines, cant wait to have this baby!! 

okay random question lol....do you guys have gypsies over there?
there is this random, reality show on TLC here right now, called Gypsy weddings and it talks about the life of real-life gypsies LMAO!! who knew I had no idea there were "gypsies" anymore- they film it in the UK, I think some are Irish too.
even more embarassing, I have watched 20 minutes of it straight so far, its absolute trash tv but cant turn away :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I used to be addicted to crisps and all savoury food but when I was pregnant I went off them and onto sweet stuff and chocolate. I now seem to be getting my taste back for crisps but unfortunately still like sweet stuff too! :haha:

I got your message about the Tuttos Suz. I haven't tried one yet cos my one from Pops got delayed. Should be here tomorrow or Tuesday. Shall I give that a try first? I've hardly used my Flips since he got the BSBs! I just love them!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Big fat gypsy weddings Cat? It's my fave tv show ever!! :haha: and yes we have a big gypsy/traveller community over here....


----------



## SBB

Cat everyone here LOVES that show!!! They have the crazy massive wedding dresses that weigh more than the brides do!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Gyspy Weddings is a fantastic program Cat!! So funny! :rofl: Yes we still have lots of gypsies here xx


----------



## Britt11

babyloulou said:


> Gyspy Weddings is a fantastic program Cat!! So funny! :rofl: Yes we still have lots of gypsies here xx

:rofl::rofl:
ha ha you crack me up Lou, glad I am not the only one drawn to it.
its so bizarre omg!! the girls dress like hoochies and are on display, but no sex before marriage- which is all of like 17 years old and a lot of them live in trailor parks, omg


----------



## SBB

It's up to you lou, I think the offers end tonight. I totally love them, they're as trim as the BSBs and SOOO soft! And super cute :) If you spend £50 you get a free wetbag too! I really like all of them, the tutto, sized SIO and AIO. the sized is most trim... 
Depends how much money you have :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

So weird eh cat, they act like the biggest slags but don't have sex!! Funny... I'd love to know how much the wedding dresses cost! 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

ha ha apparently they ask dressmakers to make it the biggest one they ever done and heaviest LMAO!!
oh gosh give me a baby soon, so I stop watching this dread, just before this I watched Toddlers and Tiaras :rofl:...DH would absolutely make fun of me if he saw this.


----------



## Peach Blossom

The whole "grabbing" thing is just wierd too... Watch out for the 6 year old who gets a spray tan and the baby who has her nails painted!! :rofl:

Right off to bed... Joes off to Brussels for the day tomorrow... So early start for me!!


----------



## SBB

Toddlers and tiaras?!?!?! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yeh the little kids in make up and fake tan etc is weird. The funniest was the little girl in the most ridiculous dress at holy communion, with all the other kids in normal dresses! 

Night Jess :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww I felt so sorry for that little girl- all the other girls were dressed normally and she looked such a state :-( 

I've seen Toddlers and Tiaras advertising but I've never watched it. Was it good Cat?

Suz- oh you've twisted my arm- I'll go have a look. Hope the sale is on after midnight though or I've blown it. I'm feeding Ben in the bedroom now and my purse is downstairs! (I'm sure Ste would say that's a good thing :haha: )


----------



## babyloulou

Night Jess :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hehe sorry lou!! When you get them you'll be pleased though :D there's a few with 35%+ off go for those! I want more but no money :cry: 

I felt sorry for that little girl too - it was hideous! But also it was quite funny :haha: 

Well S is sparko in the middle of the bed, well actually on dannys side.. so for the 3rd night Danny is sleeping on the sofa!! Friday he'd been drinking and it's not great for me to lean over to feed S from my left boob so he went on the sofa, last night he fell asleep there, and tonight S is in his way!! :haha: 

X x x 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ste is still in the spare room Suz! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh!! Poor ste! At least it has a bed :rofl: 

I have to admit it's nice having more room and less snoring :haha: 

Ok better sleep, no doubt he'll be up soon! Night girls... 

Lou let me know what ittis you order :happydance: go for medium if you get any sized ones... 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Will do Suz :winkwink: Night :flower: xxx


----------



## kcw81

hey guys thanks for the response regarding ziplocs, no they don't have an off-brand bag over here, the jerks! it is so expensive too for me since I have to buy so many, I use about 4-6 per day and they aren't reusable. the reason I use so many is because I rotate in the old ones into my daily feedings in case you were wondering so I can achieve my goal of weaning and then using the remainder storage for a few months. but they only last so long in the freezer. anyway so I guess I Will try ziploc - I really don't think they can be that dirty since they are made for food and when you freeze stuff if kills alot of the bacteria from what I read. The only concern would be like JEss said, like chemicals or BPA but I am tired of paying so much for lansinoh and they break and waste the milk anyway!! 

I need to find an exclusive pumper blog over here where I Could ask what the ladies think too.

Right so lou, I love the Johnny Cash onesie! Crawl the line! COOL! so glad you scored a bunch of cool stuff. its nice to have good quality clothes from gap and osh kosh, when I tried a gap outfit on jimmy I noticed the quality diff straight away from the other crap I bought! Lou you hate playing me in scrabble? Also why aren't you sleeping? Ben is?

Toddlers and Tiaras is CRAZY! I Can't believe they do that!! its so weird.


----------



## babyloulou

You're right Casey I should be sleeping- I'm just about to now- bad Suz convinced me to buy more nappies!! BAD Suz!! :haha: I'm going to be sending Ste her way when he sees I've used his Paypal again :rofl:

The quality difference between the US baby clothes and ours is shocking!! Everything here looks so cheap compared to the Osh Kosh stuff!! 

I declined your last game invite by mistake Casey- I sent you another game straight after xxx


----------



## kcw81

Oh cool I will have to get to that then! Go to sleep!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Casey I have a friend who is having problems nursing so she is trying to exclusively pump and feed with bottle what advice would you give to help her get her supply up? The poor thing had a csection wednesday and wanted to BF but the nurses were no help. She has flat nipples and they didn't want to take the time to help show her how to get him to latch on and said here is a bottle give it to him so now the poor little guy has nipple confusion and gets extremely aggitated when he has to work at the breast so she has decided to pump and feed him out of a bottle but the nurses told her that her supply wouldn't last that way, I know that is not true because you have pumped exclusively is that correct?? Please give me any info that I can tell her to help...so far all I know is to have her pump every 2 hours...Thank you so much. :)


----------



## kcw81

Yes I did it from the start - get a hospital grade pump and pump 8-12 times a day for the first couple months. Those are the keys. Wake up all night to do it too! What other questions does she have? I can sit down at the desktop later to type better.


----------



## kcw81

The medela lactina select hospital pump is what i have and it really is strong and pulls out yr milk at the beginning. She can rent it. Make sure her breast shields are the proper size for her boobs- once i figured out i needed xl size shields the pumping worked better and more comfy. There are forums on babycenter.com that have exclusive pumper women trading tips that I find very handy.


----------



## lisaf

can't remember everything I've read today...
Suz - hope you get to open your business soon! :(

I MUST find this gypsy wedding show, lol!

And Casey - do you buy your lansinoh bags off amazon? They're so much cheaper there.. 75 for $12.60 
I was googling the ziploc bag thing and I guess the concern is that they're not sterile and that they don't have the special lining that keeps the fat from sticking to it like the milk bags do.

Ziploc makes a milk storage bag, but they're more expensive than the Lansinoh ones.. 25 for $6.99 (sold under First Years brand).

Do you store more than 6 ounces in the Lansinohs? I've heard mixed things about them leaking, haven't thawed any myself yet.



AFM - not having a good day... feeling low and just not up for anything... BFing now doesn't hurt to latch, but I just feel so tired of being responsible for feeding Daniel. 
I'm not making any decisions on stopping BFing until my antidepressants kick in, but right now I just feel sick and tired of it all.


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lisa- yeah i use 5-6 bags a day so 75 for 12 doesn't last long! Cuz i rotate in old stock to my feedings. To get 3 months more lansinohs would be a lot of $! U know, the fat sticks to my lansinohs so not sure If their material is that special. Ziploc is bpa free and sterile enough i would think...


----------



## kcw81

Get some sleep Lisa and don't worry it's all going to be ok in the end. Cute happy baby is all that matters and he don't care what u feed him!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sandi, tell your friend to hold the baby whilst she pumps as it will help the supply. :hugs:

Lisa, sorry you're feeling low :hugs: No one would think any less of you if stopped bfing... Xx

Lou and Casey are you playing FB scrabble? I'm addicted to that! :haha: I have 5 games going at the moment!


----------



## kcw81

Jess i have 15! My name is casey waterjug on there. Love it! Let's play!


----------



## lisaf

Sandi - here are some other great tips to exclusively expressing : https://community.babycenter.com/po...ions_about_exclusively_pumping_and_other_tips
Also, the flat nipple thing can get better with pumping.. that was a major issue for me in the beginning.
Have her find a LLL rep in her area to help connect her with someone who can get her latching on if she still wants to nurse directly. Maybe also have her baby evaluated for tongue tie since it can make latching even harder.

Casey - have you heard of/considered using ice cube trays? I was reading that in the top 10 tips thing I just linked for Sandi and it sounded pretty handy since you only have to defrost what you want/need. That would minimize the contact the milk would have with any 'non-sterile' plastic and you could put a whole day's worth in the same bag. It wouldn't store as compactly though and with your supply that might be an issue, lol!
If I do stop this very moment, I have 15 days worth in my freezer, lol. If I fill the rest of my Lansinoh bags I'll have a month's worth.


----------



## kcw81

A month supply would be fab! I am considering the ice cubes. It would take space u r right. Plus u have to thaw them in something- they don't fit in the bottle opening so another sterility issue!


----------



## lisaf

hmmm, I guess thats why they make those special ice cube trays for milk... they don't get good reviews but they freeze in narrow sticks. Hmmm, didn't they used to make those narrow ice cubes trays for water bottles.. wonder if those are 1oz size too.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you. I will get with her tomorrow and post more questions and also use those links. I have been over to help her latch him and really he has a good latch he just gets frustrated it seems cause he has to work at it he pulls off every few minutes and screams so at first we was worried about supply but she is getting a few ounces when she pumps. I think he just like the easier bottle to be honest and she doesn't mind to pump and fed she just wants him to have breast milk.


----------



## Rudeollie

Crikey u girls were chatty last night! Loving the BFGW talk............Pearl REFUSED to sleep when she was newborn until the show had ended.............once the series finished, that when she started sleeping through rofl! Bloody gyppo child lol!

Toddlers and Tiaras is on Dmax I THINK. Its horrendous! The mums are freaks! Cant say other than that!

Well in the high 20's again here, Piggys just in a vest in the jumpero in the kitchen while I sit in the sun? Bad mum, NO, practical lol! x


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Ellen :hi: 

It's boiling isn't it! Ben is just in a nappy asleep on my chest.

We had a brill night last night - only 3 wakeups with sleep in between (I know that won't sound good to all you with the normal sleeping babies :gun: ) He woke at 12, 3 and 6 and slept til 9am! Brilliant for him!


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls! Too much to read back! :hi:

I hope everyone had a fab weekend.

Lisa, Casey, do you find the Lansinoh leaks? I have had a lot of leaks with them. It's so frustrating because I'm struggling to make enough and when it leaks I just see my all my hard work going down the drain....literally. I'm not making a lot these days...Jackson is drinking about 21 oz a day and I make barely 11oza day if I'm lucky. I'm running through my freezer stash...I have almost nothing left! I've tried fenugreek, pumping longer...I'm wondering if a pump-a-thon will help me at this point? I'm trying to come to terms with supplementing formula, but it's really hard!! What do you guys think?


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh, and I just feel that putting him back on the boob is not an option at this point...I haven't done it in so long and would feel weird doing it again.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym round the field with the dogs weather her is lovely to hot to sit out x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Margaret- you should still be able to increase your supply if you start pumping more now. It takes a week or so to see an increase I think so just pump regularly even if your hardly getting any and eventually it should start flowing again xx


----------



## kcw81

Marg sorry the supply is reducing but it was bound to happen! My lansinohs leak half the time and I get sooo pissed! The best thing is to thaw them in a ziploc freezer bag, so the leaked milk is still safe and u can pour it into the bottle. Honestly ziplocs can't be that dirty- plus jax has a stronger immunity now he is older. So put the labsinoh frozen bag in the ziploc freezer quart bag and either thaw in the fridge or with warm water in a bowl. Or start storing in ziplocs like I might do directly. It is ok to supplement formula! There are a lot of vitamins and all the crap they need in formula these days and he will benefit from it and u have built him up strong already it will be fine! To increase yr supply at this point might be difficult- u could try mire frequent pumps and eating and drinking more calories to see if that helps produce more...


----------



## SBB

I agree marg, pump more often and supply should increase... 

S is feeding every 2 hours, even during the day! Maybe he's thirsty cos it's so hot! Does anyone give LO water? 

Lou great sleep - well done benny keep it up! 
What ittis did you order? I keep looking at the sale thinking they won't be this cheap again and I should def buy some :haha: but can't afford it!! 

Lisa sorry you are feeling down :hugs: I have days where I feel so tied to the baby and wish Danny could just take over for a bit... It's all worth it though I guess. And generally I love feeding now so the good outweighs the bad. 

I am feeling pretty shit today, just still pissed off from yesterday I guess! At the moment I feel like never seeing the ILs again, I know I will have to! I know they haven't done anything wrong, I just don't want to see them or speak to them! 
Danny apologised for them, so then I felt bad cos if he went off on one about my family I'd be upset and defensive... 
:shrug: it all seems very petty, I just feel like shit and it was the wrong day for it I guess. I feel like I have pmt/ov again. 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks girls...I pump at work regularly but it's always the weekends that mess me up because we're always on the go. Like yesterday we took the kids to the mall and I only pumped in the morning and right before bed. This weekend we're taking the kids to a water park, so it'll be challenging pumping there. It's very frustrating...I know stressing about it won't help, but I'm too the point that I'd rather be spending the 20 minutes that I pump with my family and kids. That sounds really bad I think, but I'm proud to have made it this far even if it's not to a year.


----------



## babyloulou

Marg- if you feel like you want to give up then do it honey! Not many people make it to 7 months so you should be proud of yourself! Xx

Suz- sorry the argument is still getting you down. Your ILs sound very annoying!! Maybe avoid them for a bit until you feel better about it :hugs:

I ordered 3 snap in ones (navy, silver, rockmelon and retro bubbles) and one tutto in royal blue! Had to order enough for my free wetbag!  I needed more anyway cos I've had to put him in sposies today cos my nappies are all wet! X


----------



## kcw81

Awe suz just try and forget about it and move on- the inlaws are always gonna get on our tits and we just have to ignore them and try to have a positive zen like attitude about it even tho they can be really hard to ignore! Hugs girl

Marg ya spending more time with family is more important than savoring and storing leaky 11 oz! But if u want- try a week of cluster pumps and eating lots of healthy fruits and juice and drinking more and eating oats and see if u can increase. If not, quit! It's ok and will save time!

Lou yay on yr sleep w Ben!


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, I'll try oats again too...I just need to make a big vat of it as I don't have time to cook them every morning before work. Thanks again girls.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls. We just passed out for 2 hours from the heat. Its too much for little sweaty head here..............And Suz yeah Ive been giving Pearl cooled water as she has just been too hot and sweating even butt naked so wanted to up her fuilds.

Lou GREAT on Bens sleep last ngiht Lou. Things ARE slowly improving arent they??

Suz, I totally understand u feelin rotten over in law stuff. Paul and I always have blow outs cos his lot are SO full on. Like today they are wanting us all to go away to the hot tub lodges we went to in Feb?? They want us all in one big one but I have refused, so instead its gonne cost us sh*t loads cos weve got to go at half term in Oct, and each lodge then for 2 adults and a room for Pearl is £400! For a 3 night break.............Its just too much but I know they'll all start stroppin over us not sharing! Grr!

Marg, up the oats and see how things go honey. You are and have done so well! xxx

God its too hot! Trust ME tyo get AF on a flipping heatwave! Grrr!


----------



## babyloulou

It is so so hot and sticky Ellen!! 

Suz- forgot about your feeding question. Yes Ben is feeding about once an hour today but only for quick short feeds- apparently it's how breast fed babies feed in hot weather- they want lots of foremilk as a thirst quencher- it's why we don't have to give them water like bottle fed babies x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's first time in a paddling pool at the neighbours....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/dd497136.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/237e0d1a.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/4a5a6c2c.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/f88a30f4.jpg


----------



## SBB

Aw bless him lou!!! We dipped sammuel in the paddling pool yesterday and he wasn't impressed cos it was really cold :rofl: 
That's good about the foremilk then... 

I'm at the doctors and a woman just came in cos her little girl has swallowed a whole lollipop - while thing stick and all! One of those chubba (?!?!) ones! It got stuck and she choked but she's ok now, theyve sent her to a&e... It was in the long way across her throat too :nope: scary!! It was a mini one but still the girl is only young... 

Ellen I'd refuse to share too :haha: infact I'd refuse to go :rofl: 

Sammuel is squealing away today! Bless him he's so cute! 
X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz am I right in thinking Sammuels forst 2 teeth came in quite quick succession?? Pearls a whinge bag today and I think its another tooth!

Awww Lou, hes such a dude in the pool!


----------



## SBB

Yep Ellen, would have to check in the book, but it was a matter of days I'm sure! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yep Ellen, would have to check in the book, but it was a matter of days I'm sure! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor little girl! That would be so scary! :shock:


----------



## TySonNMe

So cute Lou!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ben looks like he is loving the pool so cute!


----------



## babyloulou

He absolutely loves water!! He loves having the shower put over his head while in the bath! :haha: It makes me so glad I paid for baby swimming when I see him in water! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

Awww lou! He loves being wrapped in his towel!

Marg I put whole oats on my cereal and let the milk sogg it up. I like it! It's easy too. Wanna try that?

Suz that little girl must have really liked her chupa pop! Those things are pretty tasty. 

What's the temp in farenhite guys!?


----------



## babyloulou

It was 28 at lunchtime which is 82.4 in Fahrenheit x


----------



## kcw81

Oh man u guys my dad lives in Arizona and it's 115 farenheit there! They all have ac tho.


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Casey, I don't think I would like oats soaked in milk.,,I bought the steelcut oats which I read are supposed to be really good for BF so I better use that up first and then I'll buy traditional rolled oats and give your method a try!


----------



## kcw81

I like it - with cinnamon and blueberries on top of my kashi. I put apple bits on there too so it's a big old bowl of fruit and grain.


----------



## caz & bob

aw ben is so cute hes loving the pool awww x x x


----------



## babyloulou

God our room is 29 degrees :shock: I can't get it any cooler! :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Me neither Lou. Pauls at the point of running over to Agros to get an aircon unit! 3 of us in our bedroom aint gonna happen tonight. Its stifling!

Pearls in her vest again with a loose sheet. Her noggin is soooo hot!

Casey I would DIE in that heat aircon or not! Thats mental!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey girls...

Lou, love the photo of Ben enjoying the paddling pool! So cute!!

28 in her room right now... I have her in a nappy and 1 tog grobag... Can't get over how quickly it got so hot... It was like a jump of 10 degrees in a day! I want to sit on the sofa in my underwear, but the neighbours can see in and I have a Chinese takeaway on it's way!! :rofl:

So I have packed one suitcase... Just of Lili's stuff and there is still more to pack!! Luckily Joe has a big, lightweight suitcase, so I think we'll be ok. Not sure whether to take her baby gym... She goes under it everyday, but it's quite cumbersome and my Mum has suggested we buy one out there.... I guess I could just take the hanging toys and hope they fit on whatever one we buy over there.... So much to think about! :rofl: watch us get there and live by the pool!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Will you need the gym Jess? There will be more important things for her to do and see won't there? And like you say won't she be in the pool most of the time? 

I've got Ben in just a short sleeved vest and nothing else. He's still sweating just in that!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm sure she doesn't need the gym no... I just get scared of her being bored!! :rofl: the pool isn't heated, but I'm hoping it's warmed up enough to take her in!!

Chell, did the perfume arrive yet? Xx


----------



## SBB

It's friggin roasting!!!! S is just in a nappy at the moment, I'm soooo hot! He's just had a bath 5 mins ago and is already clammy and sticky :( 

27 degrees the monitor says :( 

Jess I can imagine how much stuff you need! I'm so sorry I haven't emailed you, I'm not really ready with it all yet to commit to anything... Sounds like you wouldn't have room to take blanket making equipment anyway :haha: 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

So you ladies don't have air conditioning? I am not sure what temp means when you all say 27 or 29 dumb American I am. Lol. Here it gets to the high 90 and even over 100 degrees Fahrenheit. I couldn't function with out a air conditioner


----------



## Rudeollie

Right well its 29 here BUT the dark clouds are rolling in and the wind is picking up so here comes a storm! Yay! I'll send it down to the rest of you ok??

Jess when do u go away?? Make sure you note down any other tips u discover on the way for me ok??? xx


----------



## babyloulou

It's 82 - 85 degrees Sandi. We don't have air conditioning here though and our heat is always so humid :-(

It's supposed to cool down tonight and go back to average with rain tomorrow x


----------



## Peach Blossom

We leave tomorrow Ellen... Will make sure I keep notes for you. Xx

Don't worry Suz. We can sort it out when I'm back. :hugs: xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow, when I was in Europe almost no one had a/c...here in FL I couldn't stand it! The new car's a/c went out and it went right to shop to be fixed...there would be no way I could do it with the humidity here.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Anyone watching babies behind bars? Not sure I should be watching it....


----------



## babyloulou

No Jess I'm not and it sounds like it's a good job I'm not :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

On one hand it's heartbreaking... They have to give up their babies 24 hours after giving birth... On the other hand you're thinking, 'youre in prison for a reason and it's no place to bring up a baby'... 

Ellen, where are those storm clouds?! Could you send them this way please? So sticky in London town!!


----------



## babyloulou

The rains just started down here now too- probably heading down to you eventually Jess xx


----------



## caz & bob

we have had the rain but its stopped now hope its nice tomorrow x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah the rain amounted to nothing here either- quick bit of spotting and now it's still red hot!!!


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys! Good luck on yr trip Jess. Are u ready?

Is anyone gonna make their own mashed up baby food ? Or are u guys buying jarred food? I am sitting here pumping watching an infomercial on the baby bullet system for making yr own baby food.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I make my own baby food Casey. I do a big batches if single veggies, put it in an ice cube tray, then when they're frozen pop them out in to a ziploc bag. After Lili has gotten used to a taste I mix 2 together, so I defost a cube of carrot and a cube of parsnip say. So straight forward and easy!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not sure whether to do purees yet or not Casey. I might do baby-led-weaning and go straight to solids. If I do purees though I'll be doing the same as Jess x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep Im doing the same as Jess. Pretty simples Ive found so far.

God just watched the end of the prison programme and it had me weeping! The bloody tune from the baby mobile in the prison cell was the tune from Carousel...........My little girl was my dads song for me and today I started singing it to Pigpog and had to apolgise cos I couldnt do it! How weird that Id now hear that song too!


----------



## kcw81

Cool Jess- do u have a fancy blender? Do u have to cook veggies first? Is that a dumb question?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I do have a fancy blender, a Beaba Babycook, but you can just use a hand blender. And yes, you do need to cook the veggies first! :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

I've just started watching it on plus one too Ellen. It's sad already! :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, :hug: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

What amazes me with it tho is some girl gets 18 months for drugs dealing............Then another gets 36 YEARS!!!!!!!!!! can u imagine what our streets would be like if we were that lenient? My town would be bloody empty bar 100 people rofl!


----------



## kcw81

Ellen don't be sad! What foods have u fed to poggy purred so far?


----------



## Rudeollie

Carrots, parsnips, sweet potato, brocolli..............quite a few things tbh and she loves it! 

Im only doing lunch and dinner tho. Not puddings. Oh apart from a pear I did her the other day cos Paul had teased her with his putting it to her mouth. She enjoys sharing a clementine with me tho. She sucks the segments out and leaves the fleshy bit hahaha! Shes not going to have an issue with finger food!


----------



## kcw81

Good job Ellen! I'm so impressed! When did u start?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I give Lili pudding at dinner. She loves everything I give her. Gonna start adding a bit of baby pasta in to the purees to get her used to more texture... Thank you Annabel Karmel!!


----------



## kcw81

I guys r so cool I want to do that but afraid to start something new. Putting off at least until I see a tooth I think...


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep AK is a goddess! lol! 

Started her the other weekend Casey. She was grabbing at our food and chewing while we ate so decided to try her on something and she wolfed it! Ive always been super cautious over weaning tho as my mum didnt wean me til I was about 8-9months and I was a pain in the ass food wise. Still am if Im honest, so vowed Pearl wouldnt be! Turns out shes not hahaha

Right bed time for me. Pearls nice and cool now so hopefully we all will be! Sweet dreams xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Jess have a FABULOUS holiday wont you! xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Ellen, I'm sure I will once the travelling is over!! Night night... Dream of cold things! :)

Casey, weaning is lots of fun! He may not get a tooth til he's over a year! Try him with some baby rice at breakfast time... He'll let you know if he's ready! :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

I wish somebody would give you a hand out when you have a baby of 'set rules' yiu have to follow! Earlier on I gave Ben an ounce of water in a Nuby cup (not cos I thought he needed the water but because I'm trying to get him onto cups and wanted him to practice) I thought it's good practice for the cup and it can't hurt him to have a bit of extra water in this weather! Anyway I've just been browsing the baby club while bored and somebody asked whether they did the right thing giving water today and all the replies where "No you can't give a 5 month old water! Its dangerous. What are you doing that for?" type answers!! They posted this from babycenter saying it's dangerous too. Why the HELL aren't we told these bloody important things by doctors when we have the babies? :-( :growlmad: https://www.babycenter.com/408_when-can-my-baby-drink-water_1368488.bc
https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/656377-so-confused-water.html
I'm dead worried I let him drink it now! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Casey you'll be fine weaning him, he'll soon be letting you know he needs more I'm sure! 

If you're not sure about purees you can give him just some cooked veggies, like a stick of carrot or piece of broccoli, or some avocado or fruit or something. What is it you're worried about? Just change? 

Sammuel is 6 months (pretty much!) so at the BBQ yesterday we gave him some cooked veg - broccoli, cauliflower, carrot. He mushed it all with his hands, pulled some hilarious faces, and didn't actually eat any of it :rofl: 

I think traditional weaning is a lot easier than BLW. With BLW they don't really know how to swallow it and he was gagging. Hopefully he'll get the hang of it though, it was only the first attempt! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou it's not like he downed a pint of it! He'll be fine, don't worry :hugs: 

I gave S boiled/cooled water when he was constipated at just a few weeks old at MW/HVs instruction... 

Seriously it's not going to harm him. And he's practically 6 months anyway especially if you add the 2 extra weeks he was in the womb!! :haha:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

On that link though it says not to give them much more than sips after six months!! It says no proper drinks of water until 1! So I spoke to my mum who I thought would say "everyone does it, don't worry" but instead she called me an idiot and asked why I would give a little baby water! :dohh: :rofl: She started lecturing me on there being a reason that water has to be so carefully measured for formula bottles etc etc... I cut the phone call short!! :rofl: Oh well like you said - it was only an ounce- no harm! I'll have to waste good old breast milk in the future for cup practicing! Let him tip that down himself instead! :haha:


----------



## SBB

SOOOOO many people have asked me if I give him water - I mean older people who have grown up kids... 

Oh well honestly a one off won't hurt... 

What about all the bath water they inevitably drink?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah that's a good point! And in the swimming pool!!  My mum said they used to give water but by the time I was born they said not to :shrug: I've had loads of older people ask me too :shrug: Oh well!! 

On a good note he's getting used to the Nuby cup! :thumbup: Won't let me feed it him though- he has to do it himself with the handles :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Did you see my post about the nappies I ordered Suz? I'm so excited to get them! :happydance: His lime Tutto from Pops came today too! It's soooooo soft!! X


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ugh my diapers are still not here. They are so lost on the mail talk about frustrating...I ran out of disposabke diapers and had to waste money on more. I have been waiting way over a month now. I don't know what to do.


----------



## kcw81

Sucky sandi!

Lou bens gonna pee out the water in two seconds flat- he is a very frequent peeing boy.

Suz- ya I'm just afraid of change and the extra time and effort that goes into a different type of feeding. I feel hectic enough doing everything else this is one more thing. Thats just Casey worry tho I know it will end up ok- just fear the change to my precious routine! Geez I'm a nut.

Hope u girls stat nice and cool n get some sleep!


----------



## lisaf

ooh, I'll have to try the oats on cereal Casey, its way too hot here to eat oatmeal, especially since I don't get to eat until noon these days!

Suz - that lollipop thing is scary.. guess I won't laugh at those safety pops now!

I don't have air con here... it gets up to 80 most days inside my house (its cooler outside with the breeze). It really gets hot here in the fall though, thats when we get crazy weather where it hits 100 at midnight etc.
If you guys get really hot, you can always try putting your top bedsheet through the washer on a rinse cycle, just get it damp, then aim a fan at your bed and lie with it on you.. I got that tip last summer and mean to use it this year if it gets unbearable again.

Marg - I haven't thawed my Lansinohs yet, but heard the tip about using the ziploc to catch any leakers from many people.

Lou - glad you got decent sleep, happy to hear the cup is going well! My stepMIL told me she gave her kids a bottle of water at the night feeding to teach them that there was nothing worth waking up for :dohh: Giving Ben an ounce of water is nothing in comparison to that :haha:

BLW scares me.. isn't choking a risk? I'm not sure I'll have the energy/time to make baby food so I'll be getting jars...


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Well another good night from Ben. 3 wake ups and straight back to sleep again! :thumbup: 

Did the UKers all have the thunder storm? God it was loud!! How that didn't wake Ben up I'll never know! :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I've been giving Lili water for months... And the HV told us to give them cooled boiled water in a cup at meal time... I'm sure the odd ounce won't harm him... :hugs:

I'm in a packing frenzy... Haven't got a clue what I've packed now!!!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Did she say you could give water before 6 months Jess? I looked in the NHS book I've got after being on here and it says a big no-no in there too! :shrug: 

What time are you leaving? Are you excited? X


----------



## babyloulou

UK cloth users send your name and addresses to [email protected] they are going to be sending out random fluff prizes over the next few days (came through on their Facebook page) xx


----------



## laura6914

hey all :wave:
Im back from my mums. Wasnt well last night. Got food poisioning from an indian curry :sick: I was soooo sick phil nearly rushed me up the hospital. Throwing up for 1 1/2 hours. Shaking. couldnt keep water down. Feel better this morning but still rough. 
Holiday in 6 days :yipee: i cant wait. 

Shae looks like he has an ulcer on his bottom gum but i think its a tooth coming through. :shrug: If a tooth hasnt popped in the next few days its off to the docs we go.

And he is crawling all over the place now. There is no stopping him. I cant take my eyes off him for 2 seconds. :dohh:

How are we all?

x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Think we're getting the thunderstorm now Lou!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, Lou, the doctor told us to give her water between feeds from 12 weeks... Mainly to help with the constipation, but the HV then told us all at the weaning workshop to give them water with meals.... 6 months is the magic age at the moment fir the NHS, but it used to be 4 and it's going to revert back to 4 again soon. As you said though, most of it goes down their fronts!! 

Laura, sorry about the food poisoning! :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

It's only going back to 4 months weaning for formula fed babies though isn't it? They're keeping it at 6 for breastfed I think x


----------



## Rudeollie

No Lou I got told 4months standard from my HV back in April when she signed us off..............I think as long as you dont give them an entire bottle of water some is fine. Pearl never manages more than an oz and a half tops!

No bloody storm here Lou., its unbearable again! Pearl is super grumps from it BUT she did sleep unswaddled all night! Amazing!


----------



## babyloulou

Right I've just been to get Ben weighed and asked about the water thing. The two HV's there said NEVER before 6 months and only a maximum of 2oz a day after 6 months! She said about the weaning thing that they are considering switching it back to 4 months for formula due to the lack of nutrients in formula compared to breastmilk- but it is definitely going to say at 6 months minimum for breast milk! :shrug: Why the hell can't they all be bloody consistent!! :growlmad:


----------



## Rudeollie

Cos they are all run by different equally shite PCT's Lou. Trust me, both Paul and I have worked for them and they cant organise a piss up a brewery half the time! 

I went to my GP to get some bio oil on presription as my friend got hers from her gps................You cant get it prescription in North Yorks but can in West! Bloody stupid!

Whats big lad weighin now then??


----------



## SBB

I just ignore the HVs most of the time and go with whatever I think is right! 

Lou yes I saw your post about the ittis - v exciting! I entered that comp too :) 
Are you also getting that big stash from on here? 

Laura glad you're feeling better :thumbup:

Right got to tidy, mum coming to look after S tonight, we're going to London to see bb king. No idea what I'm gonna do about pumping, can't exactly do it there... Will be leaving about 5 and back at midnight I guess :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- yes they really are a bunch of muppets!! I said some of my friends had been told water is fine and she went "no, nobody in the NHS would advise that" as if I was lying! :growlmad: Twats!!! 

Ben weighed 15lb 10oz- just below the 50th again x

Suz- that sounds good! Are you looking forward to it? Is your mum having him over night? 

Yes the cheap stash came this morning. I've no idea what to do with them!! :rofl: I'll take a picture so you can see the weird inserts and stuff...


----------



## laura6914

have a fab time Suz. 

Lou, i gave Shae water from about 3 months old. My HV told me to give it him to help with constipation. And to add brown sugar if it didnt work. She said water isnt a nessesity as they get their fluids from their milk but to give them water is good practice for when they are a little older. :shrug:

Safe to say now though, Shae wont touch water, only juice. :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Here they are Suz- there's millions!! Do you want a few :rofl: :rofl:

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/b61acea5.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/314fb05d.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

Jeez Lou thats LOADS! hahaha

Laura glad u better btw......I got a vom bug at 16 weeks and thought i was going to die!

Suz have a lovely time tonight!


----------



## babyloulou

Yuck sorry about the bug Laura!! Glad you're feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

BALLS!!!!!!!!!! Pauls just gone to Sheffield with work and has the psuhchair chassis in the boot! Me and Pearl are stuck in all day now! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh that's annoying Ellen! I've done that before! I also once went all the way to the shopping centre 10 miles away in the car only to realise I'd forgot the chassis when I got there! :rofl: I gave up and came home! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Oh no Ellen! We're yet to do that but I'm sure it won't be long! Do you not have a sling? 

Wow lou! You can do full time now with all your nappies :happydance: 
Basically with a pocket you stuff the inserts in. Do they have 1 or 2 each? Id use 1, and one of the little lamb ones in each. When you take them off you shake the inserts out a bit so they come out in the wash. With the totsbots ones, you fold the Tongue inside the pocket, I'd also use a booster, they're not brilliantly absorbent. After use make sure you fold in the tabs, otherwise they stick to everything! 

My mum will just come here and look after him, then we'll be home later. Do you think I can go 7 hours without pumping?! It's just one feed I'd miss really... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies! Just lost my post by clicking an ad. Great start to the day!

Lou so happy for your sleep!:hugs: Did u sleep? I hope u aren't staying awake watching tv and staring at Benny! Are those all nappies? CRipes!

Suz bb king is good! Is it outside? Fun! Hope your boobs don't get too full!

Ellen you will just have to enjoy yr hot house I guess - what was Paul thinking? Get wet and sit by the fan!

Bon voyage Jess!!

My dad leaves today and I gotta take him to the airport but it fits with the schedule so everyone can breathe a sigh of relief! Haha.


----------



## kcw81

Suz u will be engorged by the end. I go 7 hrs overnight and wake up huge . Since u feed so often it will prob be worse! Bring the pump!


----------



## Rudeollie

You can Suz but it wont be comfy. You'll have to try super hard not to think about it and you'll be ok! Are u driving? Could u pump in the car?? Ive done that up the M62 before hahaha Few funny looks off HGV drivers!

Dont have a sling as borrowed one and she wasnt interested at all! I might bob round my friends, I have a key and shes not home til late tonight so wont need it for her LO. I REALLY wanted to go to Aldi and get some melons and cherrys yum yum!

Hope Jess is safe and sound in france!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym took dogs round field done the gardens now chilling till i need to do something else weather nice again x x x


----------



## SBB

It's totally pissing down here now!! 

Yep am going in the car so I'll take the pump and maybe pump when we get there then when we leave before we set off home. 

Has Jess gone already? Have a lovely time Jess!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey do u guys watch wimbeldon? U never mention it so just wondering. I watch it. 

Good luck suz on the pumping!


----------



## SBB

Yeh we watch it casey - it makes me really want to play tennis! There's courts in our village so we must sign up and go play :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I don't watch it- I'm not a fan of tennis. Ste likes it though. 

Suz- I think I'm going to sell all the girly coloured ones in that box. There's far too many for us anyway so I might just sell the pinks and lilacs x


----------



## Rudeollie

God Casey, no chance! Paul watches Wimbledon, Id rather put forks in my eyes! hahaha

Love playing tennis but watching it? Noooooooooooooooo!!!!

Just had a nice couple of hrs nod with my girl. Pauls not back til late so going to try keep her up til hes back.


----------



## kcw81

Haha Ellen! You like any sports? 

I'm a big sports girl. Love NBA basketball, the big tennis grand slam tourneys, mls soccer and cup soccer, and some baseball. Like to watch it and I like to play soccer and tennis myself bur never get to. Suz I Would go hit the ball with you on the courts if we were neighbors! That would be so fun. I think part of why I like sportswatching is my dh is so into it. But also don't forget I am a 60 yr old man.


----------



## babyloulou

...with a beard!? :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

I liek PLAYIN sports Casey, tennis, badminton, cycling. But watching it?? Nah! The only time I will get involved is the big football stuff like finals that Pauls insterested in and then only cos I normally throw bbq parties lol!

YAY! Paul finished early and is home so we can go for a walk! Woo hoo!


----------



## kcw81

You get really stir crazy huh Ellen? Haha it is fun when it's the finals and there is a party involved! Well ok so u like playing sports you aren't the total girly girl I thought then! Wait a minute, Badmittons a sport? Isn't it more like pingpong, a party game? Just teasing.

Yeah I got a goatee actually!


----------



## Rudeollie

Sh*t Casey Im not a girlie girl at all! In fact I just told Paul that and he laughed his ass off!


----------



## kcw81

Well I know u confuse me. U like the cheese song and dance musicals and u cry at tv shows- but then you get really tough and fiery and say things like "Balls!". Ha u are diverse.


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I will take diverse as a compliment Casey xx


----------



## kcw81

Totally! Who likes a one note girl anyway- boring! 

Hey Lisa I forgot to say hi- I will prolly do jars too cuz like you I think it would be easier, one less thing. I haven't looked at the costs yet tho for a comparison to doing your own have u?


----------



## babyloulou

Awww Jess has posted on Facebook that her flight has been delayed for 3 hours! :dohh: JUST what you want with a baby!


----------



## lisaf

yikes on the flight delay for Jess... don't those airlines know that there are mothers who have carefully timed all feeds/pumping :haha: that totally sucks for her though

Casey - I haven't done the comparison.. I'm sure its cheaper, but since I'll be working, I'd rather spend the time with Daniel than steaming/pureeing veggies. I also think he'll get more exotic/varieties of food with the jars than I'd be willing to cook :rofl:
I do already have a good immersion blender which is all I hear you need to do it. I bought it thinking I'd be making my own baby food, lol... 
though heck, its got to be less work than making the baby's food/milk right now, right? :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

oh, and my little brat decided for the first time in 5 nights to not go right back to sleep after his mid-night feed :( He kept crying and had to be rocked to sleep again.


----------



## babyloulou

Welcome to my world Lisa :rofl: :rofl:

No actually to be fair he's still doing better than Ben! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no that SUCKS on Jess flight! Send them my love wont you! x

Right Pearls in bed, Ive got some wine and am soon to order a chinese! Yum yum!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies... As Lou told you, we're stuck at gatwick as the flight is delayed for 3 hours... :cry: my BM isn't going to be any good by the time we hit France... Just gonna have to hope we can get some hot water to make up some formula on the plane... Lili had also decided that today is the day she will scream non stop for no discernible reason... Joy! 

Ellen, first tip... Don't pack any electronics in you hand luggage... We have my pump and the monitor in there and at customs they made me unpack the whole bloody thing then un pack the change bag completely... Both of which were carefully packed to begin with!! All because they couldnt see clearly on the scan what was in the bag!!! Grrr...


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh balls Jess! What an arse! Thanks for the tip but wish you hadnt had to give me the tip hun xxx Hope things sort themselves out ans u are in the air asap with some formula and LILI! Stop shouting little lady! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry Jess! :-( Hope you have a wonderful holiday when you get there :hugs: 

Well after 3 nights of brilliant settling to bed Ben appears to be back on form! Ste is up there now trying to settle him :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou honestly he will get better as time goes on...............Hes improved LOADS hasnt he? It took a good month or two to get proper settling from Pearl xxx

Chinese still isnt here. Im ravenous............and slightly pissed now rofl!


----------



## babyloulou

We haven't eaten yet either Ellen and i'm SO hungry!! Our dinner is ready if Little Man would just let us eat it!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Let your mummy and daddy seat ok? You gotta sleep. Mumma needs her rest!

Im trying to convince Paul that he should throw a sicky tomorrow and we should have a nice day out somewhere, just us three lol! I even mentioned the Frankie and Bennys 2 breakfast for a tenner before we hit the road lol! If i mention sex hes throwing a sicky!


----------



## babyloulou

Let's hope Ben just heard his Aunty Ellen!! 

Mention sex then definitely- the tomorrow just conveniently forget!! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL I thought I would cook Jax some baby food...yeah right! I barely have time to cook dinner for myself...the jars are just way more convenient and the stuff is pretty tasty!! I buy Earth's Best for him and he has loved everything so far. Publix, my fave grocery store chain, has them BOGOF so that plus some coupons and I stocked up my cabinet for like $25 when he was about 4 months old.


----------



## kcw81

Here's how u eat dinner- put Ben in the cot- and turn the monitor volume down! Haha. Mean old Casey.

Sucks for Jess!!!! But u can basically expect the worst when flying w a baby- it's gonna happen!

Yeah maybe there's some good deal at Costco for jars to buy a large quantity. I went to publix when I visited my sis in Miami Marg! It was downtown.


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Casey over here my inlaws have been telling me to go to Costco too! lol! Small world or giant shopping co???


----------



## TySonNMe

The best deals I have found have been on Amazon with Prime (Free Shipping) and Subscribe and Save. I love amazon...I ought to buy stock in it!


----------



## kcw81

Don't u already go there to costco for other stuff? We go for toilet paper, soda and juice, napkins, beer, detergent and babywipes and shit like that u need a ton of so u don't have to run to the store all the time

Amazons rad


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL Margeret...............oceans aparts but I was cruising the subsribe and save on amazon! Do u know IF you can subsribe at a certain level nappy and then go upto the next stage???


----------



## Onelildream

Laura- sorry u were sick! That sounds awful!

We're expecting about 150+ people this weekend... So many so, that hubs an I just decided to invite the neighborhood and make it a block party too! Should be fun! Crazy busy though with family coming from all over, including my dad from washigton, so I will be Mia for awhile! Hugs to u all. Oh and I had my postpartum appt. Finally! Dr says no way to ovulate unless I wean, so I guess I'll start weaning in a few months...


----------



## kcw81

Hi chell!! Sounds crazy yr party! Fun tho. Store up some milk if u can !


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! BB king was cool, he's 85 but still good! It was all a bit of a shambles but Mick hucknall, slash and ronnie wood came on stage so that was really cool!!! Danny loves slash.... 

Jess that sucks about your flight, I hope you're there and de-stressed now :hugs: 

Ellen what's happening with pauls interviews etc? Def do a sucky tomorrow! 

Lou I hope bens asleep? 

Sammuel woke up when we got in, and is awake now! I pumped as we got there about 7.30 and actually my boobs don't feel too bad now (1am) so that's good! 

Night all :wave: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sicky, not sucky - although by the sounds of it Paul might want that instead :rofl: :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Sicky, not sucky - although by the sounds of it Paul might want that instead :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> X x x


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Ellen, you can cancel your subscription at any time and then subscribe at the next level. It doesn't mean the price will remain the same though from shipment to shipment. I use subscribe and save for stuff and then cancel the subscription when I receive the item.


----------



## lisaf

Ooh sneaky Margaret!! 


Having another low day. This sucks


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO at your post Suz! Hahahaha! He was good and didnt throw one........but has booked friday off to spend the day with us girls. Only cos hes leaving me for the night to go get p*ssed with his bro and dad! Which means we'll argue all weekend over him coming back late...........making stupid ass plans..............setting up their own snowboard business in Cervinia. Normal stuff really hahaha!

Job wise, he got offered 2 but they couldnt meet his requirements of only commuting 2 days a week, hes still waiting on one tho thats pretty much in the bag but the company have just aquired Seimens. So they cant put an offer out til all that legal stuffs done! Hopefully it'll be sorted before we go away. Cos then we can get a bigger car hahaha!

Well super super hot again and off for a HUGE walk my friends planned. Me Pearl, her and her baby Poppy. Best get the factor 30 out!

Suz V jealous of all those leg ends! Slash does rock!


----------



## Rudeollie

Dodgy doubling post


----------



## SBB

Well done Paul for going to work! Fx on the job :) 

Jess glad you are in France now! 

Lisa :hugs: I'm sorry you're having a down day... It does truly suck, but it will get better :hugs: 

I'm knackered!! 

In my baby book I have little stickers, like first tooth, rolling, sitting etc. When do I use the sitting up one?! He sits up now but does fall over, but he can sit for a good few mins first... Lol I'm not sure when I'm allowed to use it :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls wooppp lyin in the morning kids are off tomorrow well my son hasn't got long left in juniors school now secondary school next big step he cant wait i am dreading it hope he will settle x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Lol Suz, I would say use it hun! Sitting up for a wee while is still sitting up! Pearls doing the same, she'll do almost a minute then topple.

Just back from our walk...........Mustve done about 4miles. Frickin knackered now but rewarded ourselves with a pint of coke at the local pub too cool off hahaha!

Pleased Jess is there safe and sound. Hope she has a lovely lovely time xxx

Awww Caz, big school hey? Im sure he will be fine but understand the worry. xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, sorry about feeling down. I was down for the first month and then on and off in the second month. It's completely normal though. I hope you have a better day today.


----------



## kcw81

Hey girls! Dads gone and it was nice to see him. There's something comforting about having him here even tho i dont like houseguests . It was just nice to have my own family for once.

Suz fun concert! Kings soooo old geez! Glad yr boobs didn't spoil the evening.

Ellen nice job on the 4 miles. Did pearl sleep the whole time?

Lisa sorry u r down . It will get better.. And u will start getting more rest and as Daniel starts to actually interact more it becomes more rewarding. Hugs


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies!

Lisa, :hugs: sorry you're feeling low. It's perfectly natural and completely understandable. It's important not to beat yourself up for feeling low... I know I felt like I was failing when I went thru my blue days. Big hugs xxx

Suz, use the sticker!! :)

Lili rolled over for the first time this morning!! :happydance: and :dohh: no more leaving her on the change table while I dispose of poo!! :haha:

We didn't arrive til 3am... I hadn't pumped for 12 hours and my top was soaked thru!! :rofl: went shopping this morning and I'm just making up some baby food for the fortnight. Knackered!! Early bed tonight I reckon!


----------



## SBB

Aw go lili!!!! :happydance: ouch 12 hours!!!! 

Have a lovely time :hugs: 

4 miles ellen! You deserve a nap now :haha: 

Casey I'm glad you had a good time with your dad! But nice to get the house back I guess! 

We napped earlier for ages, I need another one now though! :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Gosh Jess u must be shattered love! Glad u are there and have relived the udders lol!

Casey, I feel the same as u when my mum comes. I find it peaceful u know?

Sh*t my legs are starting to hurt now. We had to run over a one way bridge thing as there was no footpath (quite rural) to stop us getting run over and my butts sore now hahaha x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and PS WELL DONE SUPER ROLLER LILI! Jess seriously I am EXHAUSTED now Pearls rollin so get ready............no where is safe. I have to wedge Pearls butt between cushions to keep her still lol!


----------



## TySonNMe

Yay Lili! good job! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG have any ukers been watching Luther??? Sh&t! It takes a lot to freak me out and get the hairs on the neck standing but that series DOES it! Sat here in broad daylight and totally frozen to the spot by it lol! The killers in this show are 100% bonkers! Gar! x


----------



## kcw81

Omg I can't imagine going 12 hrs Jess!!! You poor thing! Good job lilli! 

Glad u got a nice napperoo suz! Are u all better now about yr stinky inlaws ?

I just bought special breast milk ice cube trays - each tray has 8 - 1 oz sticks and u cab transfer them to ziploc and keep freezing more. The sticks supposedly fit in dr browns. So I will have to see how well this works. Hoping for the best!


----------



## kcw81

Marg u r a genius about that subscription idea. I never knew u could just cancel! Wish I did that from the start!

Ellen are u still swaddling for all naps and night time?


----------



## SBB

Casey they sound great! Also breastmilk popsicles are great for teething!! 

Hmmm I still don't want to see the inlaws! But I will get over it and be nice to them. Maybe next week though :haha: the other reason I don't like S being called Sam is that sam is my sister! So it's kinda strange to hear him called that... 
And we want the next baby to be called Jackson, but I absolutely do not want it shortened to Jack! Jax I like, but not Jack (jack is also my brothers name).
I am suzanne but the inlaws insist on calling me sue, which I hate!! 

Anyway.... S had sweet potato tonight, ate none, got it everywhere!!! :haha: 

No Ellen I havent watched it but wish I did, might have to iplayer it! 

Lou have you heard of the book no cry sleep method? I think we should both get it and do it together :) 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks Casey LoL It was a tip from Baby Cheapskate...I didn't want diapers coming randomly either since we're CDing and DDing sometimes too. But it's helpful for other stuff too like baby food and puffs...especially when they have sales plus coupons....


----------



## Rudeollie

No casey we only swaddle at night time and the past few nights shes not been swaddled cos its been too hot.

Def check it out Suz. And I dont blame u on the name thing at all honey. He's your child, you named him and if his name gets abbreviated then you get to choose what that is!


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, I have that book...some good tips, but unfortunately I didn't give it enough time to work in the beginning.


----------



## SBB

I think I might give it a try! It's not so much getting him to sleep that's the problem anymore (well sometimes it is!) it's just the waking so often... He's very good in that he goes back to sleep after, but I could do with more sleep!! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh and Suz, I don't called Jackson Jax out loud...I only shorten it when typing or writing his name sometimes. When I talk to him, I use his full name Jackson...sometimes Jaxie or other pet names like muffin man, boogie, fatman, fluffy, fluffers....erm I have a lot of pet names for my son! LoL!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Maybe I should stick with Jackson or else I might give him a complex?


----------



## SBB

Haha marg I have a few for sammuel too!! Pumpy squish, guigy bear (pronounced gwee-gee), pumpkin pants, poo pants, squinky malinki, schmick, gwinky... The list goes on :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL!! :rofl: glad I'm not the only one then hahahaha


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO! Suz some your names are funny as! I think they all end up with pet names ie pigpog. I do call her STINKY Malinki at poo times tho hahaha

Got her travel pushchair today and she thinks she is super cool in it. Its red and has ladybird spots on it......as soon as her butt landed she beamed with pride!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and Pearls latest thing she loves me to do is say Hello pretty lady.......but in the voice of the meercat adverts lol! She chortles at it!

Hey Suz, how did the doc go the other day? All ok I hope xxx


----------



## SBB

Haha sammuel loves accents! Funny how they like the silly things we do! 

Where is lou today?! 

Yeh I went to the docs, they didn't help!! They don't know what it is and gave me some cream... :shrug:

I think i could be oving, again :haha:

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Flippin idiots! Heres some cream.....lol jeez thanks!

Not sure on our Lou lou. Hope they are ok, most odd xxx

Well the question is Suz IF you are oving, are you going to try for Jackson????


----------



## kcw81

I know what u mean suz- we just have to get over it with the inlaws till the next time. Then u will hear from me again on my next beef w them. Mine will be stopping by next Wednesday oh joy. 

Marg what other cheapie tips u got? U get the diapers on amazon? Pampers?

I went on the exclusive pumper group forum on babycenter and it's crazy some ladies pump past the one yr mark! If u go two yrs you are diamond status. I am almost silver at 6 months. Dorky I know but kinda fun. I am an "overproducer" too and one girl started a post to show pics of freezer stashes. They are so organized my dh is put to shame!


----------



## SBB

Haha casey well done on silver! Don't leave is for some other crappy forum :haha: 

Well Ellen we dtd a couple of days ago, but that's probably it! I dont feel as sure about oving as I did last time, but last time I was wrong!! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies! Wowza, we've been buying things left and right for this big shindig on sunday. 

My DDs birthday is in 2 weeks, so we decided since friends and family will be here this weekend, we would just celebrate her birthday a little bit early...Spoiled little girl is getting a Tangled birthday cake, tons of candy for her 3 (yes 3!) pinatas, and about 100+ expected guests! We decided since she's going to Kindergarten this year, that 5yrs old is a good year to start having "real" birthday parties....however, we didn't tell anyone we will be celebrating her birthday, bc we don't want everyone bringing her presents! She does NOT need more crap! esp from 100 people.

Anyway, I'm super excited. Can't wait to party! I'd do this every month if I could afford it. lol.

I hope everything is well for all of you. I wish I could keep up with my replies, but I usually spend 20mins catching up, and then forget EVERYTHING I have read. Seriously, I think mommy-brain gets worse every child!


----------



## kcw81

Yay for ur dd chell! Lucky her.

Don't worry suz I only use the forum for tips, no buddies!


----------



## lisaf

I feel you on the forgetfulness Chell! 
I can't imagine going 12 hours without pumping. 

You'll have to tell me how those ice cube trays work out Casey!

I really wish I had the energy to get SOMETHING done during the day. 
We are exclusively BFing during the day now which gives me a nice break from pumping/washing parts. But it does slow down my freezer stashing. I really better start eating better and getting some exercise or else I'll be going back to work in maternity clothes :(


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls! Wow quiet on here yesterday!

Good to see u Chell and sounds like one heck of a shin dig! Lucky gal!

Lisa glad the BFing is going well hun. Its all swings and roundabouts isnt it? You have good days and then a few bad at first but it all evens out............and youll soon be out power pushing to loose the maternity clothes! x Oh and btw. Ive only got the last ep of Parenthood to watch......Ive really enjoyed it so far!

Lou WHERE ARE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously girl. Im gettin concerned now cos u never fail to post!!!!!

Im just watching the lastest version of Halloween 2. Odd for first thing on a morning but nothing else to watch!


----------



## SBB

Lisa well done on the BF! Once Daniel starts getting interested in stuff you can leave him a bit and get a few things done (if you feel like it!!) 

Lou lou where are yooooouuuuuu???? Hopefully getting a nice sleep! 

Chell your party sounds crazy! But fun :) 

Random tv watching Ellen! I don't watch tv in the day at all any more... Wish I could go back to the days of lying around all day watching tv some days! Not without sammuel of course, just that he'd be happy to do that too and we could just watch tv and nap all day! 

He's napping now so I need to get my sh*t together to go to the shops... 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls chill day today why my son is off school i have pain in both of my legs today and on my left side well got my scan tomorrow wooppp to see whats going on weather hes :rain: this morning but it looks like its going to brighten up now woopp x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, just checking in... Sat by the pool with Lili in the tent.. :D

Anyone heard from Lou yet?

Chell, you're bonkers trying to arrange such a huge party with a baby!!! I just wouldn't have the brain capacity!! :haha:

Lisa, good going on the Bf-ing. :hugs:

Ok, I know that the likelihood is very very minute... But I swear I felt a kick yesterday... I mean it's probably a hallucination from tiredness, but it freaked me out!! OH and I have only dtd twice since Lili was born and both times he withdrew... Plus I've had AF twice... Wierd...


----------



## Rudeollie

Jess, phantom kicks are SUPER normal so dont panic too much if youve had AF! My friend and both my cousins had them..............up until a year old!

Hows the weather in France??

Nope still nothing from Lou!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Phew! Thank god for that Ellen! Definitely not ready for number 2!! :rofl:

Weather is lovely. Sunny with a breeze so perfect! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh lovely stuff! Hows sweetie pie enjoying it?


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, I buy Pampers from them...a couple of months ago it was awesome..they used to distribute Amazon Mom coupons in the magazines and me and my friend stocked up. I got 198 Pampers size 2 Swaddlers for $4 and some change, shipped! They have since stopped giving ou the coupons but you can still get pretty good discounts versus grocery stores or even Walmart with Amazon Mom.


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Marg! I will tell dh about it since he is in charge of stocking up.

Glad u r having fun in the sun Jess! Don't worry u probably just have gas!

Hi suz! Have fun shopping.

I think Lou must be sleeping hopefully!


----------



## SBB

I've had loads of phantom kicks! 

Lou is showing online now so sure she's fine... 

Jess I'm glad you're having a lovely time so far! 

I'm knackered after shopping! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rudeollie said:


> Oh lovely stuff! Hows sweetie pie enjoying it?

She's loving it! Rudey nudey almost all day, bread and cheese at lunch and the worlds tiniest paddling pool, what more could a baby want?!! :haha:


----------



## TySonNMe

Me too Suz...it's weird...months after giving birth I feel like something is still kicking me on the inside LoL


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls! :hi:

Sorry I've been MIA - yesterday my internet was being a bitch and kept kicking me off! :growlmad: We've been to baby swimming class this morning and then out for lunch.

Hope everyone's ok. Going to read back now... Xx


----------



## SBB

Lou that is a very poor excuse :rofl: we were all worried!!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Suz! :rofl: I'll behave from now on I promise!! :argh:


----------



## Rudeollie

TERRIBLE excuse Lou hahahaha Joking, glad u are ok but did get a bit freaked then cos I couldnt get on the net either! Yikes! Alls ok now!


----------



## kcw81

It's strange without u Lou- glAd yr back!


----------



## kcw81

Any word on cAt? She is due already right?


----------



## TySonNMe

Does anyone use the sleepsack for rolling babies at night? Considering getting one for Jax since they're on babysteals...he keeps kicking off his light blanket in his adventures at night. I just don't want him to get entangled or twisted up in it and wake himself up, you know? He rolls over and back and moves and stretches and is just all over the place.


----------



## babyloulou

I've just stopped Ben wearing his Margaret. I'm struggling to get him the right temperature without it but it just wasn't safe anymore. He rolled over twice in it and stuck with it all twisted round his legs. He couldn't lift his face up off the mattress and I hate to think what would have happened if I hadn't of walked in :-(


----------



## kcw81

Is the sleep sac a transitional tool to go from full swaddling to no swaddle at all?


----------



## Onelildream

I've been swaddling at night an not swaddling during the day. It's just too hot! I put Connor in his nursery during the day on his tummy and monitor him closely. Then at night he sleeps in the pack n play next to us. I think it will make the translation to his room a lot easier. 5 more weeks!


----------



## kcw81

Why tummy in the day chell?


----------



## TySonNMe

The sleep sack is just the bag and not the swaddle...it's just the wearable blanket. Thanks Lou, I think I'll just leave him as he is then...it's not too cold in his room so he should be fine. Casey, some people use the sleep sack as transitional bu putting LO's arms in it rather than through the holes if that makes sense. That way they are still restricted somewhat but not as much as the full swaddle. I know I used to wrap Jackson so tight in the swaddle that the fabric stretched out completely.


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, have you seen or heard of this one? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846
It has leg openings.


----------



## kcw81

Hey sorry for all the ?s Marg but what's my rush for breaking him of his swaddle habit? The heat? I use the swaddleme wrap and not sure when or why I should stop.


----------



## TySonNMe

Some doctors think it's unsafe once they start rolling because they won't be able to lift their heads. My doctor told us to stop at 4 months, but I kept going until about 5 months. I read that some people swaddle up to 7 or 8 months. Swaddling helps by stopping their arms from flailing from their startle reflex, but they supposedly grow out of that around 4 months. Also, there is some debate about whether extended swaddling can cause developmental delays.


----------



## kcw81

Hmm. Poop I don't want to stop! I don't want him to die either tho. I hot my 6 month next week and will ask her.


----------



## TySonNMe

Well, it's up to you really. If you feel he's not ready to stop being swaddled then continue to do it. I liked having Jackson swaddled, but I knew that I'd have to stop at some point and that it would be hard the first couple of nights. But he's sleeping beautifully now and it's better for him and better for OH and I because we get uninterrupted sleep and there's no worry about him rolling over and possibly suffocating.


----------



## babyloulou

I was told swaddling was only ok up to 4 months too Margaret. I've never done it anyway but they had him swaddled in NICU and the paediatrician said to stop at 4 months and never after they can roll!


----------



## kcw81

From what I see of Jimmy in his swaddleme it prevents rolling over! So I don't understand that advice? He is trapped flat and can't even move his legs and barely his head. Hmm . I will ask my doc for sure tho!


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, you have to do what is best for you and bubs Casey. I would definitely run it by the doc and get his/her thoughts on it.


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah just ask your doctor Casey. He might say it's ok if he can't roll. Or he might say he's too old because of delaying physical development- you can only ask :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I saw your bit about the book. What kind of sleep training is it? Is it like pick up- pu down or something? 

P.S: I tried to trial his new lime Tutto today but he did a massive poo 2 minutes after putting it on!! It all came out the sides! :rofl:

Ben has only just gone to sleep! 3 hours it took tonight! :dohh: I think it's his teeth though- he was trying to chomp on everything! I finally gave him Nurofen and he was asleep 15 minutes later!

Ellen- do you ever have bad nights with Pearl? Or does she sleep through every single night?


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry to say Lou but she's through every night............She only wakes up early ie 6.30 not 7 when shes teething. Thats whats happening this week.

Thats funny over the nappy! Pearl did a huuuuuge leaky poo in the car today, she STANK!

Glad Bens resting now. Those teeth have a lot to answer for!


----------



## babyloulou

She's never woken up even ONCE!?! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Rudeollie

Not from about 12-14 weeks?? She chunters in her sleep a LOT and sometimes wakes and lies there but we never have to go to her...........But thats v v rare she wakes.


----------



## SBB

Lou why do you even ask?! Do you really want to know the answer?! 
And FFS Ellen lie!! I am still trying to settle sammuel who has woken twice already!! 

Oh no on the nappy! I find you have to do them up fairly tight when they're laying down but once you stand him up it shouldn't be too tight. S has had mega pooplosions in his and it's never leaked so perhaps wasn't tight enough? I hope that's it cos I made you buy 3 more :haha: if you hate them ill buy them from you :flower: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!! What a good girl!! :flower:

Oh and just for you.... :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## SBB

Oh and no it's nit PUPD, to be honest I'm not sure, but I think it's about positive sleep associations, and feeding but not feeding them to sleep...

X x x


----------



## SBB

Some info here https://www.babycenter.com/0_baby-sleep-training-no-tears-methods_1497581.bc

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He was lying on his side when he poo'd and it cane out that side so I think it probably was too loose. I've started doing the BSBs up a bit tighter too. I'll try the Tutto again tomorrow on a tighter fit. 

One question I have been meaning to ask you though is how do you stop the inserts and nappies staining? ALL of Ben's are stained after one wear :shrug: I've put them through two 60 washes as I read that as a tip on the Natural Parenting bit but they're still all really stained!? Maybe Ben just has bright poo! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Do you line dry them? I put them in the sun and the stains disappear! Stubborn ones especially on the organic fabrics can stain... But the light almost gets rid of all of it usually. 

You can also use a fleece liner in all of them to protect the nappy too. I haven't forgotten about your liners btw! But I haven't done them yet :haha: 

Also if he's had nurofen or calpol that stains the nappies cos they are so full of colouring - which I find slightly worrying!! 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

hey girls, not sure where the conversation is totally at right now, appears swaddling maybe? 

anyway, just giving you an update, 40 weeks today and Kitten is COMFY!!
had some cramping last night so got excited, however had a doctors apt today and no such luck, she almost couldnt reach my cervix and its closed :growlmad: but she said to come in Monday for a sweep, followed by u/s next Friday to see how Kitten is doing...and induction could be next Sunday/Monday.
she suggested I walk lots and do stairs to get things going.....aghhh, so tired and lazy though, may have sex with DH even....last thing I want to do right now but I'm getting desperate.

gosh, time to send out the eviction notice!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Good luck with the eviction Cat! I think we all tried everything too! I went in to labor immediately after having a sweep so you never know! Can't wait to see kitten :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I walked TONS Cat... and bounced on my birthing ball a lot

I got some sleep training instructions from my doctor if you're interested Lou?


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Cat!! None of my sweeps worked but like Suz said it did for her (and Jess) so it may do the trick :thumbup: So exciting to have a new baby on here :happydance:

Suz- I do use a fleece liner in every one. The poo stains the fleece, the insert and the outer :shrug: When (or IF) we next have some sun I'll put them out in it. Tonight is the first time he's had Nurofen for a while so it can't be that. I know what you mean though about it being worrying about the colourings in them being enough to stain :-( It is worrying - we'll all be trying to make sure we don't give our babies junk and e-numbers in their weaning but they're getting anyway in the medicines!

Are you going to do BLW Suz or TW? I thought you might be doing BLW with you being on the NP section quite a bit x


----------



## babyloulou

What sleep training's that Lisa? Are you using it with Daniel? I can't believe he's settling better than Ben and Sammuel already! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. well he's an easy baby. As much as I complain or have hard times, he's really easy.

Its just a few short pages with descriptions of what you should do at certain ages. It talks about how its important to get a good sleep routine down before 6 months of age. That its easier to instill good sleep habits in the first place than to fix them after the 6 month mark.


----------



## babyloulou

Is it about CIO or CC? Or is it just about how to set a good routine? X

PS: you are VERY lucky that's he's an easy baby! :thumbup:

To be honest I've found this 4th month harder than any of the other ages. He's so whingy all the time! I know it's normal and there's always huge threads everywhere about the "4 month regression" but seriously it was so much easier when he was a newborn!! He doesn't want to do or like anything!


----------



## lisaf

I don't think its a particular theory or anything... just how to set good habits, whats appropriate for which age.
Like I was just reading that at 2 months of age, they recommend reducing the size of a feed or length of time for nursing for the middle-of-the-night feeds.
And at 2 months you should move them to their own room or hang a blanket over the edge of the cot/crib if its in your room so they can't see you from where they are sleeping.

I haven't exactly followed all the instructions since it says to give the last feeding at my bedtime (10 or 11pm) and to keep him awake for the 2 hours before that last feeding. I put him to bed a few hours before I go to bed. He is just ready to go down for the night by 8-9pm and just because I have bad sleeping habits and stay up late doesn't mean he should, lol! And I figure when I go back to work I'll be going to bed earlier/waking up earlier too.


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry Lou. :(

Hi Lisa and Suz and Ellen. 

Fxed for u cat... Hoping soon!

Kc sorry I didn't answer earlier. Been out all day dress shopping. Finally found one!
I only tummy in the day cause at night our pack n play has a newborn napper that is on an incline, so I can't tummy him on it. Pretty soon when he goes to the crib I might tummy sleep him in there. As long as his reflux is gone. :)


----------



## lisaf

I'm paranoid that Daniel's head is getting flat :(


----------



## babyloulou

You see reading that Lisa it's all so different to what we are told here! Here you are supposed to have them next you in your room until 6 months minimum :shrug: And we are told to feed completely on demand (regardless of how often they wake you Up for food! :lol: ) Isn't it strange how much our guidelines differ x


----------



## lisaf

lol, wow that is totally different advice! :) Well my instructions do say they can stay in the room, just don't let them see you from where they sleep :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah another difference I've noticed is sterilising. We are told to be completely religious about sterilisation until a year old! I don't think it's so strict there is it?


----------



## lisaf

yep, they tell us to use hot soapy water most of the time. Wonder if that has to do with the water supply though.


----------



## lisaf

these are up on facebook too, but here you go anyway
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth233.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth220.jpghttps://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth219.jpghttps://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth217.jpghttps://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth224.jpghttps://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth228.jpg


----------



## lisaf

and here is a shot of the flat spot on the back of his head....
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Daniel412.jpg


----------



## kcw81

Cuuuuute Lisa! Don't worry the flat will fix itself as he gets bigger and can lift his own head more. Jimmys was flatter than dans and it's rounding out finally!


----------



## Onelildream

Cute pics, Lis. I love them! What a cutie!

I need to post some recent ones! Takes so much time for me to upload, crop, and post them tho. No time for that! Maybe next week... Oh, and hubs hates my dress. :( taking it back tomorrow. Back to square one.


----------



## laura6914

morning all. I have skimmed the polsts but getting ready for holiday so been so busy washing, dryng packing ect.

Now Shae can crawl its a nightmare. He snook into the kitchen yesterday and tipped over my mop bucket and started splashing in the water :dohh:

Im having a dispute with the hospital at the mo which is really making me not enjoy my pregnancy. I have refused the glucose tollerance test (i dont fall into the 'at risk catagories', i didnt have it with Shae, and i dont want it now. I keep cancelling appointments but they keep sending me new onse trying to force me into having it :cry: Its really getting to me. They just wont listen to me.

xx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls, hope everyone got decent sleep! 

Lou yes we are trying BLW - it's hard!!! He gags on everything and is yet to actually eat anything (we've only tried 3 times so far). I may mash up some sweet potato and see if he likes that... 

Lol at Shae and the mop bucket :rofl: little monkey!! I don't know what to suggest re the hospital, I don't understand their reason for trying to make you have it? Are you measuring really big or anything? It's not like Shae was a huge baby! 


I want to be pregnant again!!! :happydance: 


I've just made a little jungle pic for someone: 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/DSC02725.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/DSC02752.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/DSC02769.jpg

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's lovely Suz. It's similar to the one you did me- which still had pride of place in Ben's nursery! 

Have you got the BLW book? I can't decide whether to buy it or not?

Laura- that's weird that they're trying to make you have the test! I only had to have it because I have PCOS!


----------



## SBB

No Lou I don't have the book! I'm so shit at reading books! 

Yeh it's similar but smaller basically! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

How do you have time to make it Suz? Ben still moans all the time when I put him down. I wouldn't have time to do anything like that :shrug:


----------



## SBB

I did it over the last 2 nights when he was asleep and made Danny deal with him when he woke up!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

We haven't got Ben to sleep before 10 for the last two nights! :-(


----------



## laura6914

Hey Suz hey Lou.

We done BLW but more ended up on the floor than actually in his mouth so we done 1/2 and 1/2 Shea feeds himself some and ill spoon feed the rest. Works well for us.

I have PCOS to Lou but very mild that why they want me to have it. Im fuming with them. Im not turning up to the appointment i have decided. Cause i refused the test they want to met with me to tell me how much of a bad mother i am and im not listening to it.

Girls i have a dilema. Phil has been offered a job interview for thursday which is when we are on hoilday. He has applied so many times to work for this compnay but never got short listed. He has called them to change the date but they cant.
Does he cancel the interview an miss the chance to get a job he wants or drive down from holiday which will take 1 1/2 hours for the interview and then drive back afterwards? :shrug:

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

I would say if he has the option then drive to the interview and back Laura- it's only a few hours and he might score a new job out of it xx

Why don't you want the GTT? X


----------



## laura6914

he has called and cancelled the interview. Weighed up the pros and cons and it just wasnt worth it Phil said :(

I never had it with Shae Lou, never even offerend with him so i dont feel the need to travel and hour to the hospital with Shae to wait around for 3 hours. :shrug:
Your at risk of destational diabietes if.
Your over 25- Im not
BMI over 35- mine isnt
Have M/C or had a still birth- i havent
Had a baby that weighed over 9lb- Shae didnt

Baby is measuring fine, never had protien in my urine. I just feel i dont need it. :shrug: But being forced to feel like i have to.

If i ws to refuse the downs test they wouldnt push me into that so why should this be any different. Its really upsetting me. Cause im young i still have a right to state what i want and dont want. 

Oh im sorry to go on :cry:


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! 

Laura I would have him go to the interview! It's not that far! It's worth a try!

Suz what a creative artiste u r! Love the piece! R u thinking of just switching to puree food like Ellen does?

Hi Lou! Did Ben sleep?

Yesterday I ventured out and did the grocery shopping at winco our large budget grocery chain out here. It was packed during the day with all the senior citizens and sahm's and sahd's. I find it works best to have him in the front carrier baby Bjorn and push the cart around. He did ok- he likes being in that thing more and more but it was more sights and sounds than he has seen yet in his whole life and he had trouble on his naps fir the rest of the evening. I think all the new things were prob running through his brain and he was wound up!


----------



## SBB

Casey do you have him facing out or towards you? 

Laura I don't blame you at all, there's no need for it! 

I'm not sure about switching to purees, could I just try mashed sweet pot or does he need it smoother first? 

Lou what time do you try putting Ben to bed? 

X x x


----------



## Britt11

Hi ladies,
thanks for your posts, going to do some walking and stairs today for sure. DH and I were going to DTD but unfortunately DH just was not feeling well, I think you guys know he needs a pretty intensive surgery so poor guy is really suffering. The doctor I am seeing on Monday is very intensive on sweeps, so maybe something will happen.:shrug:
Lou- I forgot how overdue you were, so you are probably not feeling too sorry for me being only 1 day over so far

Lisa- Daniel is absolutely gorgeous, seriously you have one cute little baby. He was so cute right from the start too, not that awkward newborn look

Suz- I LOVE LOVE LOVE that jungle pic, gosh too bad you didnt live over here, kitten's room is jungle theme, that would have been perfect

Chell- would love to see updated photos when you can, or do you have any on FB? :hugs:

speaking of FB I am not friends with Lou on there I dont think, you should add me :thumbup: I wont be a crazy stocker :haha:

Laura- I completely agree actually with your refusing the GTT. They were just talking about all the unnecesary tests that they put pregnant woman through, I mean my gosh you are young and very healthy, there is no way you need to go through that like you said- just a waste. I would stick to your guns.

as for the talk about different recommendations, yes its definitely different over here. I think they recommend baby in the same room for 3 months and then their own crib after that and I am not sure about feeding....I know after awhile they want you to train your baby to go through more of the night without feeds. I still have a lot more reading/learning to do.

anyone in the US read the "Happiest baby on the Block?" by Harvey something? My GF swears by it, she said the techniques worked wonders for her baby.

where is Verna?? :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

i found purees best to start with but Shae was on them since 4 months. 
As you have tried BLW first i would think as sammuel is 6 months just mashing them down would be fine. Thats what i do now. I dont blend i just mash. :thumbup:

Im glad you agree with me and dont think im a bad mum like all of them at the hospital. Im not going to cancel the 'telling off appointment' im just not going to turn up. Every time i do cancel they just send me another appointment o whats the point :shrug:


----------



## laura6914

Hey Britt and thank you :) Im definietly sticking to my guns.

As for all the recommendations i think they are there just as guidance, only we as mums know our babies best. 
Shae was in his own room and in his cot from 3 months.
He was TW at 4 months 
I have just stopped steralising his bottles at 8 months
Erm...... what other rules have i broken :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Suz I have him facing out/ he prefers it!

Cat I read that book. It was ok... A little Bit long to just basically be saying to swaddle your baby! And shushing. Hope u r feeling ok and getting sleep! Jim was in his room from 1 month.


----------



## SBB

Cat you have to be a week overdue before we feel sorry for you :rofl: 

Casey, babywearing is not an area of my extensive expertise :rofl: I'm being sarcastic! 
But anyway... I have read research about baby facing out, and it's supposed to be better to face towards you. They can get oberstimulated with everything going on, and can't turn away, and also can't see you for reassurance. 
I had S facing out a few times cos I didn't know, but now I face him in. Can try and find the link if you like? 

I think I might see how we go the next few days with weaning and decide whether to try mash! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz Pearls had some stuff just mashed AND had some normaly types of food as well as purreed and has handle it all ok (a few gags/chokes at the start!) Just go with your gut and do what u think is best, if you back yourself into a "I AM ONLY GOING TO, X Y or Z"box and you'll start stressing I reckon! x I know I would hence me combinin a few ways hahaha

I have Pearl facing me too, the seat changes tho for when she is older and more keen on facing out. I prefer her only seeing me tbh.........

Cat, as Suz said no sympathy until AFT a week overdue ok? Trust me Lou and Suz, we are the PRO's! hahaha

Och Laura, wish Phil hadnt cancelled, deffo traveling there and back would have been great! Nevermind its done now eh? Oh and the GTT thing is cos of the new studies on type 2 diabetes...........I wasnt tested for GTT with Pearl but rules have changed and now would be, and thats not even anything to do with her been over 9lb said the HV! Its a huge drive they are doing to prevent illness further in life, like blindness, amputation, heart issues.......

Well pauls out at his bros tonight, mums coming tomorrow and we are off to the seaside sunday! Woo!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Yay for seaside! 

I agree Ellen and I'm not set at all on doing BLW exclusively. I want to do what S finds best, and if he doesn't learn how to swallow then I am happy to start him on mushy stuff1 

I actually only went a week overdue so I'm not as pro as Ellen/Lou! 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

i went a week over due to Suz, eaqually as uncomfortable though. 

Thanks Ellen, i must say though all the crap they come out with nowadays about this that and the other during pregnancy amazes me. Was nothing like this when my mum was pregnant with me and im perfectly healthy albeit the lack of common sence :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi LADIES!

Laura-I didn't want to do it either...Instead of the fasting and the drink, I just asked for a blood test. They can get the same results. If they pressure you, just make a morning appt the next time you go in to the dr and skip breakfast, do a blood test, and bring a snack for after the draw

Suz-Seriously want another??? Are you on the boat with me??? ;) oh, puree them...if you mash them, even really small, there could be an unseen piece that could pose as a hazard.

Lisa-how r u doing today? Feeling a bit better?

Jess-not sure if u have a chance to read, but I GOT MY PACKAGE! Thank you, Love! It's wonderful. xoxoxo You are wonderful. Thanks again! Now I've got to order me some Jo Malone!

KC-I overstimulate my kids all the time! lol. oops.

Off to do 100+ things....walmart, find a dress, take back the old one, take the kids to a birthday party, stop at the baby store to get my sis a present...whew. Tired already. Not to mention my Dad is coming tomorrow and I have to straighten up the house and vaccuum, clean the bathrooms. Wow, I'm tired already!


----------



## kcw81

When I say Jimmy "prefers" to be facing out I mean demands!!! Haha!

Hi chell!! Busy lady you go girl!


----------



## SBB

Tae it easy chell!!! 

Thanks I might give it a try with the blender... 

And yep I'm on the boat :D but I really don't want to DTD that much!!! :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Haha suz what is diaper duty all day not getting you in the mood? 

I think I need to just go out in the public mote often with Jimmy and he will get used to seeing lotsa people and things.


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-I don't have the drive either, but here's what I've been doing....Jump him. Seriously. Just make things hot and heavy and before you know it, it's all over. :rofl: 

I've finally decided to upload some pictures....He's changed a ton! I'll post them on FB, cause I don't have time for both...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday woopp well didnt have my cd10 scan done because the forum my doc give me u have to book an appointment so have to wait till next month so i am hoping it will be a scan of my bfp next month ha well been the gym had tea now chilling i have got o pain hope i o early this month i should catch the egg were have in bd ever day and i have used my concieve plus and soft cups woopp x x


----------



## kcw81

Yeah jump him suz! Haha he will think it's his birthday!


----------



## TySonNMe

I hope everyone is well!

Laura, what a bunch of idiots! If you don't want the test, they shouldn't be forcing it on you!

We'll be taking the kids to a water park this weekend (I may have forgot to mention that OH's older son (10) is here for the summer)...should be fun to get out here for a while! I hope everyone has a nice weekend and happy 4th!


----------



## SBB

Lol I might jump him.... don't really feel like it though!! 

It's Sammuels half birthday today and he weighs 21lb6oz... 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww happy 6months little dude! Or should we say chunkster lol! What a weight.........I should really weigh Pearl again!

Suz if you dont want to dtd you could self inseminate after a treat hahahaha x

Chell u are such a tornado of efficency!


----------



## Britt11

kcw81 said:


> Suz I have him facing out/ he prefers it!
> 
> Cat I read that book. It was ok... A little Bit long to just basically be saying to swaddle your baby! And shushing. Hope u r feeling ok and getting sleep! Jim was in his room from 1 month.

Ha ha Casey, I love the little babies facing out and looking at everyone and smiling, melts my heart :hugs: cant imagine how cute Jimmy is doing that....ahh



SBB said:


> Cat you have to be a week overdue before we feel sorry for you :rofl:
> 
> Casey, babywearing is not an area of my extensive expertise :rofl: I'm being sarcastic!
> But anyway... I have read research about baby facing out, and it's supposed to be better to face towards you. They can get oberstimulated with everything going on, and can't turn away, and also can't see you for reassurance.
> I had S facing out a few times cos I didn't know, but now I face him in. Can try and find the link if you like?
> 
> I think I might see how we go the next few days with weaning and decide whether to try mash!
> 
> X x x

:rofl:
I figured as much :wacko:
oh gosh Ellen- I couldnt imagine the full 10 days over due...you poor ladies..why dont these little babies want to come, dont they know they have overstayed their welcome??!!


----------



## Onelildream

ok I just uploaded all my photos and saw there are very few of Connor! lol. Most from his first week home...oops. Tons of the other 2. lol. Poor neglected child. jk. He's just in the Bjorn on my most of the time! Atleast my older 2 are documented! Lots more of Connor to come next week! He'll be the star of the show this weekend with all the family!
 



Attached Files:







Connor all sprawled out.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2









Connor baby.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rudeollie

My saying now is it took drugs to her in there and drugs to get her out lol!


----------



## Onelildream

ok, seriously gotta go! Just have to FB these. ...go look at my older kiddos. We've been busy! They are sooo cute.


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: Ellen!


----------



## kcw81

Cutie sleepy head chell!


----------



## kcw81

Yeah suz about overstimulation, I think Jimmy will just be a test subject here because he faces out at all times, he even likes to be held that way! So he can look at the dog and toys and such. He also likes tv and it's always on. I know people say he could get add- but I am just hoping he doesn't and is just a curious little boy!


----------



## babyloulou

Cat- was it you who said you wanted me on Facebook? I'll PM you my name. 

And yes I was 14 days overdue so no sympathy here!! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Chell yr fb pics are darling! What cute kids! They are getting big!


----------



## kcw81

Umm Jimmy finished his first 2 feedings of the day in one minute each time. 6 oz bottles. Does that mean I need to change something? He doesn't cry when it's empty...


----------



## Rudeollie

Im am SUPER p*ssed off right now...............Stupid ass MIL!!!!!!!!! God she winds me up something rotten!

Pauls gone over to his bros to go out with him, their dad and the BIL. Boys only, beers and curry, staying over back early tomorrow. Thought all week it was odd MIL hadnt piped up wanting to come over. Found out today that her, and my 2 SIL's are all gettin together at my BILs house to have a girls night while the lads are out! Im so cross! No metion of me and Pearl whatsoever...............Paul then goes, well why not come now?? WTF?!?!? Like I can pick up Pearl and just get sh*t together in the ten mins before he sets off!

He was all, why am I makin a big deal out of things, they havent left u out on purpose. MY ARSE MIL hasnt left me out on purpose. Shell wait up for them gettin in, get them battered and brain wash them til 4 am and then my weekend will be ruined and all Paul and I will do is argue!

Sly b*tch! I need wine.................


----------



## kcw81

Sucky Ellen! Why u want to be w them anyway? Mil is stinky!


----------



## babyloulou

:growlmad: That's just really rude Ellen! :growlmad: Sounds like you are better off not going! Wine, takeaway and full control of the remote- prefect remedy for anger! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh trust me I dont wanna be near HER casey, but if Im not there she plants seeds in Pauls head about us staying around here (where she lives) It was bad enough the other weekend at our bbq party!

Yep lou sounds like a good plan. In fact Im going to watch the A team! Paul asked me not to and to watch it together tomorrow but f*ck him! Gonna watch it tonight............Arse!


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Ellen...I would be so p*ssed! And I'd do the same thing...what I want to do.

Happy 6 months Suz and Sammuel!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I missed that it is Sammuel's half birthday!! Happy 6 months Sammuel! :happydance: God can you believe that it's been half a year already!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## SBB

Ellen thats bang out of order!! Whether you want to be there or not is not the point - they've left you out and they know it! Bitches... Have a lovely evening by yourself :hugs: 

Casey re the forward facing thing it was just research I came across when I was looking for a new carrier. When S was FF he would get distressed sometimes and try turning his head to look at me. But if jimmy is perfectly happy then I would think it's fine! 
Also on the 'overstimulation' thing, yesterday we went to the shops, S was in the carrier all day looking around, and he hardly napped all day, maybe 30 mins total.. 
Today we're just at home, he has napped for about 4 hours!! So I think all the stuff gets them so excited they can't sleep :haha: 

Chell gorgeous pics, will check out FB... 
X x x


----------



## SBB

I know it seems so weird he's 6 months! But also feels like he's been here longer than that!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

happy bday sammuel!!!! its funny its a bit overwheming to me too at the big store I went to! so many people and shopping cart traffic and everything! cuz I never go anywhere obviously.


----------



## babyloulou

My baby just will not go to sleep!! :-(


----------



## SBB

Haha caseys been overstimulated :rofl: 

Ben PLEEEEEEEASE go to sleep, lou needs her rest :( 

S is asleep on the boob, and I know full well he'll wake as soon as I take him off, then we'll have tears getting him to sleep! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That exactly what's happened here Suz. He fell asleep while feeding then woke up. He now will go down in the crib and fall asleep but then wake up screaming 2 minutes later :dohh:


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, have you tried any sleep training for Ben? I know you don't want to hear him cry...I think the no-cry sleep solution might help you.


----------



## babyloulou

We've been sort of doing the PUPD. I always let him wake slightly after feeding so he's not going to sleep on the boob and then into his crib. We pick him up when he gets hysterical but otherwise leave him in there and just shhhh him. It's not a problem getting him to drop off- it's just that he then wakes every 5 minutes or so. 

It's hard to not have a feed-sleep association though when he still feeds every 2-3 hours throughout the night!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thansk girls. Felt better for venting, and having a giggling with Pearl as she went to sleep. She was laughin her butt off to me calling her a cheeky sausage, she loves been called it for some reason! THEN paul text and said his mum UNDERSTANDS why Im p*ssed..........so NOW they're all talking about me. Oh and they are celebrating his dad, just found out he still qualfies for early retirement through the MOD. Im going to txt his mum and say congrats. And say now they can stick their house on the market to move closer Leeds way so they are near ALL their kids and grandkids............SUCK THAT GRANDMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Isnt it nuts to think 6 months ago we were trying to get the babies out Suz?? I feel like Ive been a mum forever xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

How long have you been using PUPD? He is rolling over now right? Have you tried him on his side or his belly?


----------



## babyloulou

He likes being on his back. He rolls onto his belly constantly in the day but then cries after a minute or so to be turned back. He never rolls at night. He actually went to sleep straight after my last post. I'm pretty sure its his teeth at the moment- I've had an awful couple of days with him- all he's done today is whinge and gnaw on his hands or on me. His cheeks are pink and he has a bit of a runny poo bum. We went swimming today with our neighbour which he usually loves but he even cried all the time there too :-(


----------



## SBB

Def sounds like teething to me lou... :( 

S is finally asleep, I left him while I was sorting my dinner, and he actually fell asleep on his own :happydance: then I went to check on him and woke him up :dohh: so had to get him back to sleep... 

Grrrr Ellen I bet you're even more annoyed now they're talking about you! :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep Suz, Im WELL pee'd off hahahaha But my wine n pizza helped me handle it!

God Lou I feel u on the teething front! Last night (AFTER my post about Pearls sleeping.............) She was up at 4 am screaming, 5 taking and 6 laughin but all tooth induced hahaha!

Im watching Toy Story 3..................half n hr in and already Ive balled my eyes out!


----------



## babyloulou

Have you seen it before Ellen? It gets worse and even more sad believe me!!!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh sh*t Lou really??? Not seen it before. It only premiered the other week so recorded it...........til now. lol!


----------



## babyloulou

It's brilliant though Ellen- definitely keep watching xx


----------



## SBB

I dont remember it being sad!!! Maybe I'm just heartless :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO......okay so if I beef suz thinks Im a wimp and if I dont LOU thinks Im a heartless cow rofl!

Ive decided to save it til Pauls back and use it as hormonal blackmail............hahahaha

SH*T! A month tomorrow I go away! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Wow that went quick Ellen! 

Atonement is on itv 3 starting now 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I know.........Ik freakin out. Need to call shat2 and see the rules of milk etc!

Och no go on Atonement. Not my flick..............A team it shall be lol!


----------



## lisaf

toy story 3 made me bawl! :)

ellen - my sympathies on the inlaw stress!
chell - omg i'm exhausted just hearing about your day! no wonder you're so skinny! :)

hi to everyone else. just jumping on here briefly before bed...today exhausted me, all i did was doze off, even if Daniel wasnt sleeping.. oops!
it was SO hot today too which sucked.


----------



## SBB

Oh my god, my Internet is down and might be for 5 days :cry: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Oh my god, my Internet is down and might be for 5 days :cry:
> 
> X x x

:shock: :shock: :-(


----------



## Britt11

omg this is the quietest I have ever seen this thread!!! Suz, get that internet working, where is everyone else?

question for you, and yes I am grasping at straws, I never really got BH's through my pregnancy but I am now, but they are painless just tightenings, that probably doesnt mean anything does it? that cramping I had 2 days ago is completely gone!! :growlmad: Kitten just woke up as I had 2 bowls of cereal...ooopss

operation eviction has commenced!!


----------



## SBB

Are they regular at all cat or random? 

X x z


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all enjoying the weekend afm been food shopping came back my son had gone his nans staying for the night i have just changed the bedroom round now just chilling waiting for the oh come back from a run so i can start on tea starving weather is lovely wooppp hope it keeps up x x x


----------



## kcw81

Cat I never had bh either so this might be it!


----------



## kcw81

Lou let us know how your adventure goes today! And how ben does without u!


----------



## Rudeollie

Whats Lous adventure without Benjarno??

Its soooo hot here again! Got mum here and my aunt and uncle are coming soon........but the scuffer neighbours are out having a bbq so I refuse to sit outside hahaha

Suz - FIVE days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!

Cat hope Kittens on her way honey xxx


----------



## kcw81

On fb she says she's gone to a long facial with a friend! Fun!


----------



## babyloulou

My facial was nice thanks Casey. First time I've left Ben- was only gone two hours. He was an angel for Ste and is still asleep now! 

Cat- this might be the start honey. I never had BH either! Good luck :thumbup:
P.S: thanks for the lovely comments about my Facebook albums- you're gorgeous too!! LOVE your wedding photos! X

Ellen- ha ha! Are your neighbours scrubbers? That's annoying! X


----------



## Britt11

thanks ladies, sorry I was sleeping again (thought I should rest as much as I can in the next few days)
okay not sure if they are regular or not, b/c I was sleeping, but they werent painful.
I am loosing some of my plug though I believe.
I am going to go for a long walk, I will keep you posted.
wish us luck hopefully this is Kitten's birthday.

love ya guys
:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Ohhh cat glad u are resting and seem calm!! Blist yr plug too? Wow. Make sure u eat good and take a number 2! Haha.

Awesome Lou that sounds divine- facials are nice. Ben being an angel for Steve is great too!


----------



## Onelildream

Cat-hope this is it! My sis had her baby on Monday, and it was 2 hours from when she lost her plug to when she delivered! Crazy huh?! I hope it's as quick for you!!!

Ok, off to do 1 million things! ...big day tomorrow!


----------



## SBB

Ok, panic over we're back online!! 

Yay cat about the plug! Come on kitten!!! 

Chell when is your party? Tomorrow? 

Lou glad you had a good time and Ben behaved! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Shit suz that was a close call!! Hows Sammuel? Jimmys with dh while I pump and then I get to go out on a jog . Weekends are nice with extra help from dh. I find that even getting dh to take Jimmy for 30 mins is heavenly.


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Kitty Cat!! Keep us informed :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Phew Suz!! You had me in a bit of a panic there! What would i do without my fellow chatter!!! :shrug: xx


----------



## caz & bob

cat good luck hun sounds like she wants to come out x x x


----------



## SBB

It's ok lou - hopefully no problems now and I can chat as much shit as usual!! 

cuttin some fleece liners lou, do you prefer White or camo or don't care? Also do you want my BSB boosters? I never use them! Would you use them? 

Casey how was your run? I seriously couldn't run, I think my foof would fall out :rofl: 
We have set up a badminton net in the garden and played tennis over it (we set it up low) and Danny has really hurt his back :( 

I REALLY want a lovely glass of wine :cry: I've had one and I want more... :( 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Evening all, 

Suz, have another glass. No harm in a few is there?
Chell, YEY on the plug hun. I went into labour 2 days after losing mine. 

Whats everyone up to. I have had al my hair chopped today. Watching the boxing at the mo with Phil. Bit bored watching the fly weight fight at the minute though. *yawn*

xx


----------



## SBB

Lol I HATE boxing!!! 

I don't know Laura, I have just looked and it takes 2 hours for it to Leave your milk and I will most likely have to feed him in less than that... I was so strict not drinking a drop while pregnant, because I didn't want him to get any of it, and it's really no different if he gets it via my milk so I just don't feel right doing it. Even though I know its ok and he'll be fine even if he did get a bit!!! :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Oh i LOVE boxing. I HATE David Hay though so im hoping he loses, even though he is the british fighter. :blush:

What time will he be due a feed roughly? If it not too far away, cant you feed him early and then have a glass afterwards. 
I know what you mean though hun, i didnt touch a drop when pregnant with Shae. I cant see a glass doing any harm though hun with you BF. Im sure there are woman out there who have done worse. 
xx


----------



## caz & bob

were watching the fight to laura i hope he gets beat x x x


----------



## SBB

There's DEFINITELY women who have done a lot worse :rofl: 

We have no schedule, but he fed early tonight, at 6 so I am guessing he'll want some pretty soon, then I'll have another little glass :D 

Oh I forgot to say, the ILs dropped by unannounced a couple of days ago, and I was soooo tired and had just had a go at Danny :blush: and was in a realy strop when they showed up - and I managed to pretend to be fine and was really nice to them! I did pretty well :haha: and they came today too... And I was extra nice! 

I swear I'm oving (I know I said this before) but I'm moody the last few days, for no reason, wake up ok then by the time I get up I'm in a strop?! And ovary pains on the right again... Weird :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hate boxing!! Let's see yr hair Laura!

Suz good job being nice! Hate to say it but it makes it actually a better experience for me as well if I fake nice- it tricks me into feeling ok about stinky inlaws. 

My run was great! I ran so fast and hard up hill too! Got that runners high.


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls. Parents been round and Ben took about 3 hours to settle again so I've only just managed to get on!

Suz- I really don't mind which fleece thanks hub. Either is fine. I'd love the BSB boosters if you're sure you don't need them!! :shock: Are you sure you don't want a few of my new cheapy nappies!? :rofl:

Laura- I'm sorry I haven't got round to sorting the stuff out for you yet- I'll get on it this week I promise xx

As for the wine Suz I always have two little glasses :blush:


----------



## SBB

I'd love to be able to run like that casey but I just hate it! I agree re being nice it feels better after they've left to have been nice! 

Lou thanks but I have loads of cheapies! You could flog them but if you get on ok with them you could just keep them. You might have enough to only wash every 3rd day if you wanted to... Have you tried them and the totsbots out yet? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've tried the Totbots but they got completely soaked through straight away! My Little Lamb boosters haven't even come yet :-( So I've had no way of boosting them or the cheapies! X


----------



## SBB

Oh no little lamb are usually really quick :( 

I found the totsbots lasted about 1.5 hours without a booster. You can sell them for at least £10 each if you dont get on with them... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou I'm bored of cutting out fleece liners, so they're not as neat as last time :haha: and they have pen on where I drew round the template! Should wash out though... 
How many do you think you need? 

Ellen did Paul say anything about the mil situation today?

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'll try them when the boosters come and then decide x

Oh I forgot to say Ben can sit up if he puts his hands either side of him!! :happydance: Not even 5 months yet! I'm so proud! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Whatever you can spare Suz xx


----------



## SBB

Well I'll just send you half of what I have just done... Should be 10 ish... 

Yay Ben! He's so clever :) 

Did you ever give ste the daddy picture thing? Did he like it? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh thanks that's lovely- will be plenty! :thumbup:

Yes he absolutely loved it!! He loved the book too- it choked him up when he turned to the last page and saw the picture of him and Ben! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Aw bless! I feel Pretty guilty about getting Danny sod all for fathers day so might make him the picture too!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Here he is :rofl:

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/July%202011/062.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

And here he is "loving" my Stepdad :rofl: :rofl:

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/July%202011/067.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Here's how the picture turned out Suz... 

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/June%202011/081-2.jpg


----------



## SBB

Aw bless him sitting up!! 

The pic looks great! Haha love the way they bite noses :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

wow just popped in for a sec here and love those pics!! lou I love the frames too!


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Casey! They were the ones that were delayed and why Ste got his present late!! :lol: How's your day going? 

Wonder how Cat is? Maybe she's having kitten right now?? :happydance:


----------



## Britt11

ahhh love the pictures of little Ben, he is so photogenic. I love how he bites noses too :haha:

so girls, definitely lost my plug and feeling very off and tired but that is about it....no contractions :(

I am so flippin huge, I went to the mall earlier and people were starring at me like I was a freak show and when I came up on the elevator this woman looked at me and said to her friend, "OH wow, look at her!!" Ahh hello loser, its a glass elevator so I can see you and what your saying...what am I suppose to look like at 40+ weeks pregnant??!! :growlmad:

yes I am getting pissy....ready to have my baby

going over to a friends house, may have a quarter glass of wine....hopefully thats okay, it will be my first one and everyone keeps telling me too :winkwink:


----------



## babyloulou

You'll be fine having a diddy glass at that this point Cat! If you've lost your plug I reckon you'll be in labour within the next twelve hours! :thumbup: God luck honey xxx


----------



## kcw81

Defo plug loss means imminent birth! Jimmy came like 24 hrs after my plug started to come out. Wine will be fine! Maybe it will give her the courage to come out!

Lou my day has been good- nice having dh around and it's in the 80s so totally gorgeous out. Thankful we have ac! I feel a bit drained and tired but still good. I need mote sleep and I know I have no right to say that but I get about 5 hrs due to pumping needs and I could use 7 . Sorry I suck for saying that To u!! How much added up do u get a day?


----------



## Britt11

thanks ladies, no labour yet but feeling like she is coming soon- I am getting this feeling in the next day or two, oh gosh I hope so

hugs


----------



## lisaf

the mild contractions and plug loss sound like early labor for sure! :) So exciting!!
I hope it happens fast for you, but you really should have something happening in the next few days.
I think I started losing bits of my plug on Friday and was in full labor by Monday.

Nothing exciting happening here. Its so hot it sucks. DH let me sleep in which was BEYOND heavenly! It was refreshing just to have someone else experience the 6:30am wakeup call, lol!
I was very bummed though... Daniel woke up to eat at 4:30 and was up again at 6:30... he usually sleeps longer than that after the middle of the night feed. I have a feeling he wakes up when it gets light out :( Can't do blackout curtains either with this heat :(


----------



## Britt11

Lisa why dont you try the block out and heat out blinds, thats what we have, makes a world of difference. I cant imagine how hot it is there, I am cooking and its like 25 degrees every day. You have AC right?
I read in my baby book that yeah any bit of light will wake up a baby that they are in tune to get up with light...

thanks for the positive words, I hope i have her in the next couple of days- it would be kind of cute for her to be born on your July 4th holiday too

how are you feeling? are you getting out of the house much?


----------



## lisaf

not getting out much,. but thats mostly my depression making me want to hibernate

I'd go for the heat blocking blinds but we have zero insulation in the walls, so they wouldn't work that well, the whole wall bakes the room.
its getting up to 29 C in my house the past few days (85F)
We have no AC here either :( and like I said, my house has no insulation at all so it really sucks in here. I just sit right in front of a fan as much as possible.
I think I also hesistate to leave the house because if I close up the house when I leave, it makes it so much hotter and takes an extra few hours to cool down in the evening, you know?


Oh yeah, one of the girls in my May babies group seems to be pregnant already.. a total oops and especially crazy considering she's BFing exclusively and her husband had a vasectomy (not 100% effective though since he had a low count when tested a few months ago)
She's waiting for final confirmation though on Wednesday. Her blood test had her hcg at 324. I guess she's had a cyst before that produced hcg so she's getting an ultrasound to confirm.
It has scared the crap out all the girls who were having unprotected sex in that thread though :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well i have woke up in a foul mood need to shake it off so going to do dinner and then chill in the sun all day with some tunes blasting x x x


----------



## Britt11

oh Lisa, you poor thing, there is no way you can live in that heat without A/C. Cant you at least get a small window unit for your bedroom so you can sleep, I even have that and we are not nearly as hot over here. Honestly, I would be moving in that situation, that cant be adding to your well being. Sorry you are having some depression, I worry about that myself, are you taking any meds?
we are here for you :hugs:

Caz- ha ha, you have the right attitude, i bet once you blast the tunes and get out of the house you will be in a better mood :thumbup:

afm- okay not sure what was wrong with Kitten last night, she did not sleep at all, kept me up most of the night. Also had some achiness in my abdomen, it actually woke me up but seems to have disappeared since I got up :wacko:
i did loose A LOT more of my plug this morning, wtf how big is this thing???!!! grouse ha ha

keep you posted ladies, my guess is I am going to have Kitten tomorrow, heres hoping anyway


----------



## kcw81

Hi cat u r right the plug is grody looking! Definitely keep us posted!

Lisa sorry u r down. I am sure u r tired if hearing this but it will get better! I swear the baby becomes more lively and his own little person soon which makes him more work but you get a lot more laughs too ! Out of the baby and yourself!


----------



## laura6914

Just a very quick one form me girls. 

All packed and ready. Just got to drop the bearded dragons off at Phils brothers for him to look after for the week and then we are relaxing for the evening. Haven't stopped today im shattered. :(
Well i will be back a week tomorrow so will pop in and see how everyone is and look forward to seeing the pics of your LO chell.

Lou ben is a stunner and such a big boy :) those pics are gorgeous. 

Well ladies im off so have a lovely week. Take care and ill see you soon. 

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

enjoy yourself Laura i am shore you will x x x


----------



## caz & bob

lou love the pics there cute cat fx the next day or 2 x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hola chicka dees!

Laura....have a fab break hun xxx

Cat - Ou est la chitten??? lol Where is our kitten??

Suz.......Paul said NOTHING cos he knew it was unfair...............instead he bought me lots of nice stuff so I will deal with her myself tomorrow when she comes for her weekly HUGS!

Lou OMG he is so cute I love him!!!!

Went to whitby and had fish n chippers by the sea and a lovely time. Pearl loved it. Then mum babysat while Paul and I did a 15k bike ride. Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan my fuffer is aching now lol!


----------



## babyloulou

That sounds like a lovely day Ellen. :thumbup: What will you say to your MIL?

We went to the pub this afternoon for a drink with my Mum and Stepdad- it was nice to get out in the sun for an hour. 

Ben is being a nightmare these last couple of days- SO much whining! :-( He was up all last night from 1am onwards! I'm knackered! He didn't settle until 10pm tonight and is awake again now! :-( I'm pretty sure it's his teeth! All he wants to do is bite everything!


----------



## kcw81

aww that sucks lou! it gets old all the whining doesn't it? the noise starts to hurt my ears!

hi ellen!


----------



## lisaf

hey everyone!

Cat - luckily it doesn't get hot here tooo much.. its just as bad in the winter though since the zero insulation makes us freeze (we have 2 windows in the house that aren't even solid glass, they're glass shutters with rubber seals that don't keep out all the drafts... also have a huge gap under our front door - leaves blow in!). Our heater is only on or off, no thermostat but we use space heaters in our rooms which help.
Considering our rent is half what we should be paying, its worth putting up with some discomforts. We got a portable AC unit last year, but it barely made a difference in our living room. We're thinking of setting it up in Daniel's room for the big heatwave.

And yes, I've been on antidepressants for a little less than 2 weeks right now, they should be kicking in soon. I will still have fatigue issues until I get on a medication for my sleep disorder.. appt on July 15th, fx'd that ritalin works for me or else I'll have to stop BFing.

Hope kitten is on her way! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :flower:

Well not a bad night from Ben really! A bit unsettled but at least he had some sleep! 

Lisa- I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning Lou! Pearl was a MARE this morning............she woke at 5am whining about something, think it was her teeth in hind sight but man alive I was grumps over her wakin! I switched to Pauls side of the bed and tapped her through the crib bars to settle her back down. It worked then Pauls bloody alarm went off!

Anything nice planned for today? Ive just cleaned and now mum and I are going to puruse the shops....................


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- you were a grump after being woken at 5! :rofl: Talk like that gets you :gun: :gun: I sometimes haven't even been to sleep by then!! :rofl:

No plans today really. They've given it out nice this afternoon though so might go for a long walk or something :shrug: 

What are you going to buy? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry Lou xxx Well just bought some holiday bits, shampoo, plasters, midgy stuff. 

Then had a peek in Halfords at their womens bikes. Ive been riding my cousins and a mans seat does NOT help yr fadge! Ouch!


----------



## babyloulou

Oo I bet!! :-( Sounds painful!

I'm just off for a nice sunny walk with Benjarno x


----------



## Rudeollie

Have a nice time...........Get some cream on tho cos Ive been sat out for an hr in cloudy sun and Im RED!!!!!!!! Yikes!


----------



## kcw81

Morning gals! Today is fourth of July here with all the fireworks and bbqs and everyone gets the day off. It is supposed to be super sunny so should be a good holiday! My only concern is that Our neighbors better not have loud parties that wake our baby
Up and I hope the fireworks don't wake him! I am an old fuddy duddy! 

Hope u all have a nice day! Lou glad Ben slept a bit!


----------



## Britt11

oh Lisa :hugs: I worry so much about PND with myself as well, I REALLY hope you feel better soon, gosh these hormones are something else isnt it.
I have the portable a/c in our bedroom so I can sleep, I would be a raving pregnant lunatic without it and then we use the block out blinds in the living room.... DH retreats to the basement in his office during the heat. As Canadians we go through the extremes in heat, -35 degrees to +35 lol...

Ellen- sorry Pearl was cranky this morning, dont blame her though I am cranky for being up at 6am but my preggo brain cant sleep.

Well ladies, 40+4 and absolutely NOTHING :dohh: shoot me now...seriously all the cramping has gone and so much for my good signs of losing the plug ect.. I even DTD with DH (last thing I wanted to do at how big of preggo I am) and NOTHING!!
Casey- I was hoping to have a July 4th baby too, would be fun with her if we head to the border for her bday one year or when she is older, but doesnt look like that is going to happen :growlmad:

anyway, dr's apt in a few hours they are going to do that rimming procedure...lovely :wacko:

anyway, talk with you soon
:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym done a big fat work out feel fresh cat she should come soon hun fx x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls.........eerily quiet on here!

Happy 4th of July to everyone..........and happy POSSIBLY kitten arrival day Cat! x

Well, ummm not much to say other than Hola! Decided to skip my bike ride til tomorrow when its a bit cooler............didnt fancy an hours ride in this heat phew! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies :hi:

Happy 4th July to all the USAers! Xx

Cat... Rimming?! :rofl: :rofl: that has a whole other meaning over this side of the pond!! :rofl:

Hope everyone is ok. Been trying to keep up! :hug: to everyone xx


----------



## SBB

Hey girls... Hope you're all ok :hugs: 

Come on kitten!!!!! 

Ive had a truly shit couple of days, it's a long story so will explain tomorrow
:( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Sorry suz about your poopy days! 

It is quiet. Yah Jess rim job means something here but I forget what! Something with the Butthole!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww suz honey - hope you are ok now sweetie xxx

LMAO at Cats rimming...............I TOTALLY missed that!

Jess, when u back home? Still having a fab time i hope xxx


----------



## SBB

Rimming is totally butt licking :rofl: :sick: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Here's what's happened in the last couple of days: 

I've deleted this now cos I don't feel right it being there, if anyone wants to know I'll PM you ... 


X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Suz darling, that is so sad.............But your sis obviously has a LOT of amazing support and if she hasnt realised it now she will do soon. Im sure of it xxx

Its such a horrid horrid cloud to be under. It sounds like a lot of fate brought the whole thing to light and for a very very good reason. Just all keep in contact and cover all the bases as much as possible. It has to be in a very covert op kinda way tho doesnt it so she doesnt get too overwhelmed?

Perhaps something very simple and subtle like a Sammuel walk and picnic once a week. Remind her that she has him to stick around for...............xxx


----------



## SBB

Thanks Ellen, yeh I think she just needs to be busy and see us lots because when she isolates herself it's worse. I think picnic / walk / shopping once a week is a good plan :flower: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah its subtle but effective.............Gosh I just want to give her a big hug xxx Shes far too talented to not be around u know? :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw suz sorry to her this i hope she gets better x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I'm so sorry! That must be so scary for you :-( Ellens made a good suggestion there of trying to keep her busy I think. Are YOU ok? :hugs:


----------



## Britt11

Peach Blossom said:


> Hey ladies :hi:
> 
> Happy 4th July to all the USAers! Xx
> 
> Cat... Rimming?! :rofl: :rofl: that has a whole other meaning over this side of the pond!! :rofl:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Been trying to keep up! :hug: to everyone xx

:rofl::rofl:

just to put all of your minds at ease the doctor did NOT lick my butt hole this morning :rofl:

maybe I have the terminology wrong :shrug:

Okay here is the update, about 1cm or 1.5cm dilated :thumbup: I was high and closed on Friday, baby's head must be engaged as I can barely walk, is that normal? omg...painful
she did the "rimming" procedure :winkwink: and it was so fricken painful and I had a ton of blood post, still having some blood now.
I am going to guess that Kitten is coming tomorrow but maybe that is wishful thinking??

Suz- not sure what happend with your sis, but it doesnt sound good, sorry to hear that hon :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm back a week tomorrow Ellen. Still having nice time although it doesn't feeling like much of a holiday... Joe is writing a script which basically means he's working so I'm not getting a break. Only difference is the location and weather! Mum arrives on Wednesday though and I intend to let her take over Lili duty for a while!! :)

Suz, :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

:rofl: cat that made me laugh!! Glad the doc didn't lick your butt :rofl: we call it a sweep... I went into labour after mine I think I was 2 cm when they did it, maybe less I can't remember! Also bled quite a bit after... Yay I hope she's here soon!!! 

If you just click where it says spoiler on my post you can read what happened... 

Lou I'm ok, just sad and it keeps hitting me how serious it is. And what would have happened if she had done it / does do it. I don't know how we'd all cope. Just praying of course that she gets better and we never have to deal with it. She's upset that everyone knows and is embarrassed etc but I think it's best we know of course, so we can keep a close eye on her... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, so sorry about your sister. I know how scary it is. When I was 19 my younger sister was so depressed and I was so worried about her that I would drive from London to Oxford every night just to be with her. I don't know what the right thing to do is, I wish I could give you some advice. Your sis is a beautiful talented person and I'm so sorry she is feeling this way. Big hugs to you and her. :hugs: xxx


----------



## SBB

Thanks Jess :hugs: depression is such a horrid thing cos it's so hard to know what will help... I hope your sister is better now :hugs: 

Enjoy the rest of your holiday and hope you get a break! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz I am so sorry! I would be so worried too!! I like the suggestions to be constantly bugging her and checking in. She might get tired of the calls but it will totally make her feel less alone. It's hard cuz u have a baby to take care of 24-7 and now u have yr sister to care for. That's alot and I hope the rest of yr fam has a lot of time to help. Are u feeling really helpless or what? How are u feeling? How old is she?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Britt11 said:


> Peach Blossom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies :hi:
> 
> 
> 
> just to put all of your minds at ease the doctor did NOT lick my butt hole this morning :rofl:
> 
> phew! I mean I know you do thing differently over there but that would have been too much!! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## Peach Blossom

My sister is fine now... Bonkers, but we all are! :) :rofl:


----------



## SBB

That's good that she's fine now Jess :)

Casey yeh my dad and wife are on it, I worry that my mum hasn't grasped the seriousness, she seems to think that she has a parental sense that she'll be ok so she's not too worried, but she didn't know about the letter or stuff in the car, or that she almost did it. Even now she knows she still doesn't think my sis will do it, but I wish she'd take it more seriously :shrug: my mum is pretty good with this stuff so perhaps she was just trying to make me feel better... 
My older sis is in London and stressing about her flat and has her own pretty serious depression issues, although since she moved out of home seems much better so that's good. 

I do feel quite a lot of responsibility to help both sisters, and it's hard because of Sammuel and just being so tired all the time. But id rather be tired and stressed and have them better. I can cope. 

It does worry me that depression seems to run in the family (dad also on antidepressants) and I hope that it doesn't affect my children :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

It won't! Hopefully. Sammuels gonna take after Dan in that sense. U r a good sister suz. Xxoo


----------



## Britt11

Hey Suz, I just read your post :hugs:
i'm so sorry your family is going through this, I dont know what to say except I'm glad she is getting some help, poor thing- I hope things are already looking up for her
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

aw Suz, that is really rough.. thats a touchy subject for me.. I lost one of my best friends that way about 7 years ago and my brother tried it before we knew about his mental issues. I'm so glad you guys found out and its known and she's being watched over. Its a really hard thing to deal with. Anything you can say or do that can give her a reason to stop when she feels that way is worth doing (guilt trips etc!). I'm so sorry you're dealing with that and I'm here if you want to talk about it!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: going the gym come home take the dogs round the field then go and watch my son in his last sports day at junior school x x x


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Lisa I'm sorry about your friend, and your brother trying it :( it sucks, 2 of my step-sisters friends did it (who I sort of knew) and my friends mum a few years ago.. So sad for everyone... 

Anyway, she seems good today and has burnt the book apparently so I am pleased about that! 

Cat how are you doing today? Hope something is happening! The first few days over I was ok but as it got nearer a week I got pissed off! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Cat- hope she comes soon for you! I was so depressed once I was 2 weeks over! X

Suz- glad your sister seems to be doing ok :hugs:

Hi everyone else :hi:

Took Ben to be weighed today- he's hardly put any weight on again!! Hes 15lb 13lb and has dipped a bit more below the 50th on the chart :-(


----------



## kcw81

Hey suz glad she burned that book! Yay!

Lisa sorry to hear about the rough times your brother and friend had. 

Lou you aren't worried are you? Those percentiles arent that meaningful - it isn't like a school grade where you want 100 percent! he doesnt have to be Top of the class to be healthy. IMO.


----------



## caz & bob

well sports day canceled :rain::rain: x x x


----------



## SBB

Lou I agree with Casey, I don't think it means that much - were they worried? 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, are you or the doc concerned? I'm with Casey...he is one healthy looking bubba!


----------



## babyloulou

No not overly concerned but he has dropped more than 2 and a half percentiles in a month now so I still have to take him fortnightly for now so they can keep an eye on it x

He is a crap feeder though- he went from being a greedy newborn to not being great at feeding anymore. He still asks for it at least every two hours but only snack-feeds, sometimes only for a couple of minutes at a time if that :shrug: His latch is terrible too- I make him latch properly but he constantly pulls off and just feeds on the nipple! HV says it's probably because I've got long nipples so when I let-down they hit the back of his throat so hes changed his latch!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hmm, as long as he's eating I think he should be fine. Maybe someone else could offer some insight on latching again. I'm sorry you're having a tough time Lou! You never seem to catch a break :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

He's got conjunctivitis too :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Oh no!! Poor Ben, and you! :( 

Sammuel doesn't latch great anymore either... 

He ate some banana!!! I know for sure he swallowed cos it came out the same in his poo :sick: 

I'm wondering whether to give him some breastmilk in a cup thingy (sippy cup?!) cos he loves watching us drink and seems desperate to do it too! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Try it Suz! I've got Ben practicing with a cup every day with just an ounce of breastmilk in. Sometimes he gets none sometimes he manages half an ounce or so x


----------



## SBB

Cool ok I'll try, what cup do you use? The one I have is a beaker thing with a little bit to suck (not really a teat, nit sure what its called!!)

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've got loads Suz- just like bottles! :rofl: The one he takes the most is the Nuby x


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies!

My busy weekend is over! Yay. Got some great pictures. Can't wait to convert and post them!

Just cleaned up the house this morn, just need to re-clean the bathrooms. House got abused this weekend with sooo many people! I've got a whole sheet cake left and tons of buns...guess we're having hotdogs, hamburgers and pulled pork sandwiches until we are blue in the face!

Suz-pm me honey. I want to be in the loop. Judging on the comments, I think I understand the situation, but not sure what happened. :(

Lisa-i hear ya on the heat thing. No AC here either. it's not as hot in my house though. Can you go to walmart and get a few more fans? or anything to cope? We put a waterjug out and fill it with ice and water and drink that all day....and put our feet in a cold bath at night before we go to bed/ that might help a little bit to cope.

Casey-hi sweetie! How was your 4th? some idiot at the capital passed a law here that firework sales and play can go from june 26th to july 26th....so we get all the sizzle, pop, and booms for an entire month! even arial fireworks. freakin stupid. it's sooooo loud! and blistering hot if we don't open windows at night. chaps my hyde

jess- i had a dream about u! lol. we ran into each other somewhere...likely, right??? we gave each other a huge hug, like long lost friends. ...you're right! it wasn't awkward at all! lol. I guess I was wondering what things were like with you and Suz meeting...now I know! Wouldn't it be great if we could all meet IRL? I would love it! PARTY AT MY HOUSE! hahaha

Ellen-geering up for your trip? I am taking all three down to Central Utah in a couple weeks. I'm getting nervous for it already. all 3 against me! ahhhhh....do you feel nervous already?

Lou-That's good you'll go in every couple of weeks to get his weight checked. Don't worry too much. My kids have gone through many spells of loss and gain and turned out just fine. eating habits change a lot too as they get more active!

Marg-I loved the pic yesterday! Jax is getting soooo big! My husband and I are naming our next boy JACK. ...another of our grandfather's names. Assuming we have another boy....if we have a girl, maybe Lili. How funny is that?! Lilian is my grandmother's name. funny stuff. Was it Suz that was thinking Jackson too???

Caz-rain there, huh? Can you send some here???? please?!

Hello to everyone else. I am having a block on what else I wanted to say!


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow Chell...you area super Mom...another baby! OMG, I just wnt one more and then I'mclosing up the baby factory! LoL. Glad you had a good weekend!


----------



## SBB

Chell I'm glad you had a great party! 

Yes if we have another boy we'll prob call him Jackson! 

I'll pm you what happened... 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Connor went swimming for the first time too! He was so happy afterwards, so I think he liked it!
 



Attached Files:







July 2011 277.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 5









July 2011 240.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5









July 2011 274.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SBB

Aw bless him chell! He reminds me of sammuel in some pics :) 

How old are you and Lars? 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

We are 28. Have been married for 6 years this year. eek. :)


----------



## caz & bob

girls did any of you use softcups and how long was you useing them for till you got your bfp x x x


----------



## Onelildream

I didn't use them, Caz. Sorry.


----------



## kcw81

hi chell! wow you impress me with your party and your juggling of everything AND your ability to catch up on bnb better than me! you win! so cute pics of connor too! 

I Was scared jimmy wouldnt sleep with all the booms but he did!! yay for jimmy. I had the fan on loud but you could still hear it sounding like world war 3 outside. I would hate it if it went on for more than a night!!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww he's gorgeous Chell! So beautiful :flower:

Caz- I used Softcups every Clomid cycle (so 4 cycles) along with Preseed or Conceive plus) the only thing I did differently my BFP month was take Ellen's advice and use LOADS of Preseed. Previously i'd used about 1-2ml in the syringe but the BFP month I used a full syringe every BD like Ellen had her BFP month xx


----------



## caz & bob

love the pic chell x x x


----------



## Onelildream

yeah, KC, just on while I convert 100 photos to jpeg. booooo. Poor kids are watching Toy Story....still in their pjs. :rofl: ...um I def don't win today!


----------



## kcw81

haha chell! I hate uploading photos! dh should do it! but dh is awful about taking ans uploading pics. hey lars is a handsome dude isn't he?

caz I didn't use them sorry


----------



## Onelildream

:) Thanks! He'll be happy you said that! I talk about you girls all the time! He practically knows you all like we know our neighbors...:) I think he's handsome too!

Yes, my Nikon program stopped working, so now I have to use the free pixillon version and it converts one photo at a time!!!! ugh! takes like 30+ seconds per photo!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell, what a cool dream! It would be fab to all meet up! :hugs: love the photos of Connor, so cute!! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, we use a doidy cup and a tommee tippee free flow. Our HV said to use free flow cups or cups with no top, but not a cup with a valve where they have to suck to get the milk out. Xx


----------



## kcw81

hey Jess did you find that when you introduced solids to lilli she actually became more mature and talented and dexterious because of that? she seems so dexterious in your videos!

Chell have you ever had to go pee in a store with your bjorn carrier on? what do you do?


----------



## SBB

Casey I pee with sammuel in the carrier sometimes - since I need to pee ALL the time!! 

Chell you guys are a good looking couple! So young! 

Jess I think the one I have is a tommee tipee, someone bought it for me :shrug: maybe I'll try find a link to it... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess what does lili eat now, a mix of finger food and purees? What type of finger foods do you give her? 

Sammuel has had broccoli, carrot, sweet potato, avocado, banana and melon. I'm struggling to think what to give him! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Wow suz! So do his feet sort of hang over the front of the toilet? Moves the front carrier with him facing out! So how would I manage?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think Lili has become more dexterous, definitely her hand eye mouth coordination has improved! 

She is on purees mainly. At lunch time she has finger foods just to feel included, but mainly just sucks on it! She has carrot, sweet pot, turnip, butternut squash, apple, banana, mango, melon and I've just started putting in tiny baby pasta pieces or quinoa in the purees to give them texture... Apparently it's better than th coming across a random lump of carrot! Lili is fairly adept at sucking all the purée off and them spitting out the pasta though!! She's also had bread and cream cheese, but I think it might have upset her a little bit, so not going to try that again for a while. I also read the broccoli cam give them bad gas, so steering awayfrom that for a bit too!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh and I did try her with avocado mixed with banana but she wasn't having any of it!! Do you have Annabel Karmel's book? That has some good recipes in. X


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I heard to avoid broccoli too and strawberries :shrug: Apparently strawberries can cause allergies! Bizarre!!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I have that book but I'm shit at reading books! I always start reading and get bored :haha: 

Thanks for the ideas I'll give him some of those things. For now we're doing BLW so not doing purees at the moment, but I might do. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oops I've given him both!!!! 

Casey if you can sit on a chair with him on your front then you can pee! It's a bit awkward... But not that hard! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Ok next time I am out and have to go, which is always, I will try it! People will look at me funny but oh well. Hey maybe I could get lucky and they would have a mommy stall with the change table in the stall.


----------



## babyloulou

Just found the list for you I got given Suz. The following are no-no's before 12 months:-

Yoghurt
Cottage cheese
Strawberries
Kiwi fruit
Citrus fruit and drinking juices
Honey
Nuts
Reduced fat foods


Things that should only be introduced slowly after 8-9 months:-
Chillis and other strong spices
Meat
Fish
Eggs (but never runny before 12 months)
Wheat based foods


It says everything else is fine. The list is the same from AK's weaning leaflets and the NHS book xxx


----------



## SBB

Damn it he loved strawberries! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

kc-yeah like suz said, just pee with him on... I have done the changer thing too, but it is really scary bc even with the strap on they can roll off...just ask an old lady to hold him. :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

No yoghurt before 12 months?! I swear my little bro lived on fromage frais when he was a baby... But that was 24 years ago!! :haha: Also our HV suggested giving cream cheese sandwiches as finger food from 6 months, but AK says to use refined flour and White bread as it's easier to digest. 

Suz, if you don't have a history of allergy to strawbs in the family you should be ok. 

Honey is a definite no no.


----------



## Peach Blossom

The Hipp baby food I've been giving Lili which says suitable from 4 months has yoghurt and strawberries in!! :rofl: please, someone, make up a definitive list and get everyone reading off the same page!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- Chell is right- those baby things with the straps are useless! I tried to use one at swimming so I could get dressed and had to keep one hand on him anyway. It'll be much easier to do it with him in the sling. I've even been for a wee with Ben sat on my knee! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I've been for a wee lOads of times with S on my knee!! 
Jess I agree we need everyone giving out the sane info!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah loads of the baby foods have got gluten in too Jess. Apparently they have disclaimers on their websites saying it's up to a parent whether they give the foods and they are not to be held responsible for any subsequent allergies x


----------



## kcw81

Umm u guys have talent to pee with the kid on yr knee! Wow. I hate to say but I would like to see it!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:dohh: saving their arses! Why put it in of it can cause allergies?! Oh well, Lili seems ok so far except for the cream cheese... This baby thing is a minefield!! I bet the guidelines in the US are different too! 

Suz, when you give S his finger food does he suck on it? When I give Lili a piece of mango or something she sucks on it so hard that I'm worried she'll inhale it!! Wondering if perhaps she's not ready for finger food...


----------



## Onelildream

Jess have you seen the mesh fruit holders that can be sucked on and the pieces don't come through? Perfect for when they suck the food instead of chew...


----------



## SBB

Yeh Jess he does suck it sometimes, but he'll usually suck a bit of it off! Them sort of mush that up in his mouth before spitting most out and swallowing a bit!! 
Apparently their gag reflex is quite far forward so even if she did suck a big bit in she'd gag fairly quickly... 
He sucked on the melon and he just kind of scrapes bits off it with his teeth! He tends to suck stuff if I'm holding it or bite if he's holding it for some reason! I have to hold the banana or avocado sometimes cos it's too slimy :sick:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- did you think the weaning workshop was worth it? I've been offered one by my HV today but don't know whether it's worth it or not!?


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, having an awful day :cry:
fell backwards off of my patio chair (it went off the ledge of our deck) and fell hard mostly a big thug on my butt and hit my hands but I did hit my bump too :cry: Kitten is moving around lots so I think she is okay but I am still very upset and emotional.

anyway, thats all for now, will write more tomorrow when I have calmed down


----------



## lisaf

aw cat! :( how scary! hope you're ok!

not feeling very chatty today girls, keeping up with all of you and very confused here on the weaning restrictions, lol!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good idea Chell, may give that a try! :hugs:

Suz, S sounds more advanced with the whole getting the idea that you chew!! Lili literally sucks it like her life depends on it! :rofl: I also have to hold most things as they are too slippery for her!

Lou, I'd go if you can. With us tinternet savvy peeps a lot of it you will already know, but it will still be a little helpful if only to confirm what you already know! 

Cat, sorry you had a fall hon. :hugs: my gym ball burst on me when I was pg and I landed hard on my bum and hit my head. It's very scary as you worry about the baby. Glad Kitten seems ok though. : hugs: xx

Lisa :hug: xxx


----------



## SBB

Aw cat Hun I'm sorry :hugs: I hope you're ok, I know it can be horrible when you hurt yourself and you're pregnant :( 

Lisa :hugs: hope today is a better day! We never get to chat now cos I'm in bed when you post! 

Jess sammuel has never had purees though so I guess he would learn chewing cos he has no other option! You can get a crinkle cut knife apparently to make food grippier! Not convinced it would work though.... 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the hozzy with oh why they clean his ears took my son his new school he goes 3 day hope he enjoys it aw cat hope your ok hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## SBB

Where is everybody?! 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls! :hu:

Cat, I'm so sorry you're having a rough day and how scary that you fell! I hope you're feeling better hun! :hugs:

Casey, I had to use the bathroom so bad and I sat Jackson on my knee and then to pull my pants back up I sat him the sink for two seconds...it was a handicapped stall with a very large sink. I wouldn't trust the changing table strap either.

Chell, those pictures are so cute! Connor is so adorable!

Hi Suz, Ellen, caz, lisa...and anyone else I forgot!


----------



## kcw81

hi guys! sorry jimmy is a handful! I feel like I can't keep up anymore and staring at my ipods making me go crosseyed even worse! inlaws coming tonight, barf - jimmy being a butt too! joy.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls. I'm the same as Casey- Ben is being so much hard work at the minute I'm finding it hard to get on here. Had an awful night last night- he was awake from 1am to 7am without going to sleep once! He finally conked out at 7am and we slept until 9:30. I'm absolutely shattered! 5 months of no sleep I've had now :cry: :-(

Oh yeaH Ben's 5 months old today!!  x


----------



## SBB

Jeez Lou... I seriously think you have to get some sleep. Obviously. What about the no cry sleep book? 

Casey sorry Jimmy is being a butt! Maybe the inlaws can help and you can get a break! 

Sammuel woke up LOADS last night too :( I need to get him sleeping better and soon! I might get the no cry sleep book and see if it's got any good tips. 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

To be honest Suz I don't know when i'd have time to read the book :shrug:


----------



## Britt11

Hey girls,
happy 5 months Ben!! :cake:
Casey- barf about the inlaws :winkwink: sorry to hear that, hopefully they dont stay too long

thanks for the positive comments, I have managed not to hurt myself at all during my pregnancy so to fall off backwards off the deck off my chair was horrendous yesterday...especially at 5 days overdue

okay here is the update
up most of the night with what seems to be contractions, feels like painful period cramps (it woke me up) but they are not consistent, I havent had one for at least 45 minutes or an hour now :wacko: I have also had major increased discharge and some blood (I already lost my plug so its not that), what do you girls think...am I going to have a baby soon>>


----------



## kcw81

Yes cat! Well your contractions r far apart but they are like period cramps then I think it's the start! Keep tracking them to see if they get closer together and they don't necessarily have to be consistent to be true labor. Maybe yr fall did it! 

Agreed suz u and Lou need more sleep- espec Lou. Suz maybe u could summarize what you read for Lou!


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy 5 months Ben!! Lou, I feel for you...I really do. :hugs: I really hope it gets better for you soon hun!

Cat, my labor started out like that, but it started out at 8 minutes apart. I really hope this is it for you and you'll have a beautiful bundle of joy in a few days (hours)!


----------



## SBB

Lou how about getting it as an iBook you can read on your phone? I might get it on the iPad, if I do I'll share what it says! 

Cat surely she's coming soon! Was it a lot of bleeding? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls just stopping by to say hello and wanted to see if Kitten had arrived but I see she is being a monkey for mummy! 

Cat - Im glad you are ok after your fall Cat, and Im sure the contractions and bleeding are a sign somethings happening, so heres to this little girl makin an apperance v v soon! x

Lou, massive hugs honey for the sleep last night. That is rough! Im sending Ben super super sleepy vibes for tonight cos u bloody need a rest! Is there anyone who could have him for a few hrs so you can get some shut eye?? Even if its boob him, hand him over, and sleep til he comes back?? Yr mum perhaps or the inlaws?? Oh and happy 5months!!

Suz - Hey hun, apart from bad sleep too hows sammuel? Whats he munched on today? Glad he was ok with strawbs! Pearl adores them too! Her clothes however do not!

Not much on with us, rained all day so did paperwork, cleaned and started packing for the jollies, yeah I know its 3 weeks away but seriously! The SH&T you need with a baby is untrue!


----------



## Britt11

SBB said:


> Lou how about getting it as an iBook you can read on your phone? I might get it on the iPad, if I do I'll share what it says!
> 
> Cat surely she's coming soon! Was it a lot of bleeding?
> 
> X x x

thanks hon, no its fresh blood but more just tinged with with increased cervical mucous.
I had a contraction over an hour ago and yup you guessed it nothing now, kind of depressed now for sure....DH feels bad

its 30 degrees and sunny here and I am absolutely fricken roasting!!

hope everyone is well and thanks for the positive comments/thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh cat honey - I can only imagine how hot you will be at the mo.........It was winter when I was due and I was hot enough then! My SIL is due in 3 weeks and our temps have been abnormally high for here and she is suffering too xxx


----------



## caz & bob

cat i bet she come in next day or 2 hun x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Can't stop or read back- on the nightly relentless battle of settling Ben :-( Just wanted to say good luck Kitty Kat xxx :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

HI ALL!!!!

Cat-Yikes! I am so devastated over your fall. Are you ok?! Bruised up? That's so scary! I seriously have tears in my eyes.... :cry:

Lou and Suz-sorry your sleep was awful! 

Ellen-you need your own airplane! Seriously! I pack up the car for one night and I wonder where I can find enough room for me to sit!!!!!!

Lisa-are you weaning?

I am going to wean soon also. My milk supply is dwindling since I started working out and Connor's poop now only happens once every 5 days!!! It's only watery diarrhea too. Dr said that's a sign he could be lactose intolerant? ...We are going to talk more on Monday....but he hinted that we might need formula. I'm not too upset though, bc that just means we can get pregnant soon. I'm super jealous someone from the May thread is already preg! That should be me!!! lol.

MIL is really getting my blood boiling! My DDs birthday is coming and all she requested was for gma to make her a hat....she picked out the colors and design (it's an owl hat); and MIL chose the colors she wanted instead and knitted it totally different! DD was so upset bc it looked nothing like the picture we sent her......... ugh. So stupid, but why does she have to change things?!


----------



## Onelildream

Marg-LOVE THE NEW AVVIE!


----------



## Britt11

Onelildream said:


> HI ALL!!!!
> 
> Cat-Yikes! I am so devastated over your fall. Are you ok?! Bruised up? That's so scary! I seriously have tears in my eyes.... :cry:
> 
> Lou and Suz-sorry your sleep was awful!
> 
> Ellen-you need your own airplane! Seriously! I pack up the car for one night and I wonder where I can find enough room for me to sit!!!!!!
> 
> Lisa-are you weaning?
> 
> I am going to wean soon also. My milk supply is dwindling since I started working out and Connor's poop now only happens once every 5 days!!! It's only watery diarrhea too. Dr said that's a sign he could be lactose intolerant? ...We are going to talk more on Monday....but he hinted that we might need formula. I'm not too upset though, bc that just means we can get pregnant soon. I'm super jealous someone from the May thread is already preg! That should be me!!! lol.
> 
> MIL is really getting my blood boiling! My DDs birthday is coming and all she requested was for gma to make her a hat....she picked out the colors and design (it's an owl hat); and MIL chose the colors she wanted instead and knitted it totally different! DD was so upset bc it looked nothing like the picture we sent her......... ugh. So stupid, but why does she have to change things?!

you are such a sweetie Chell, thanks so much for your kind note. It was truly the worst day, she is squiggling lots now so hopefully all is okay. Just need to meet her already, enough is enough 

thanks girls for all your comments, you are such a special group of ladies :hugs:

btw, your royals- William and Kate are in our city right now, super cool- surprised they did a Canadian tour but it does wonders for our economy
:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Cat- anything happening? X

Well we had a better night from Ben (for his standards anyway!) - he still woke every 2 hours but slept in between! :thumbup:

I didn't think we would be able to go swimming today because he's had conjunctivitis and is on eye drops- but we've woken up this morning and his eye seems to have cleared up!  It's pyjama party today so we've both got to swim in our pyjamas!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Id love to see that Lou........you two swimming in your jammies!

Just had a horrid call from my cousin askin if they can borrow the doppler (cousins wife is 6months pregs) The reason she wants it is a work colleague who is due the same time fell ill at work yesterday, they wouldnt let her go home till she had done her time, and when she got home she was in labour and lost the baby! How devastating!!! Can u imagine the law suit they're going to get?????

Raining here so just watching some tv while I iron and Pearl manoevres herself around the floor...........Shes DRAGGIN not crawling at the mo, she cant half get around tho!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well we didnt have sex last night gutted but it was only ones so back to it tonight been the gym feel really bloated again hope i get a + opk at weekend or tomorrow x x x


----------



## kcw81

Morning girls! Lou glad yr nite was ok by bens standards! Pjs in the pool? Wtf? Haha. 

Hi Ellen that's horrible about that girl! They r gonna get on trouble big time!! 

Hi chell really only 1 poo every 5 days? Or sometimes more often than that? Does he spit up? Jimmy poos every other day approx and I think it's fine... So ya but if u really want to get to oving then wean baby, wean!


----------



## Britt11

Rudeollie said:


> Hahaha Id love to see that Lou........you two swimming in your jammies!
> 
> Just had a horrid call from my cousin askin if they can borrow the doppler (cousins wife is 6months pregs) The reason she wants it is a work colleague who is due the same time fell ill at work yesterday, they wouldnt let her go home till she had done her time, and when she got home she was in labour and lost the baby! How devastating!!! Can u imagine the law suit they're going to get?????
> 
> Raining here so just watching some tv while I iron and Pearl manoevres herself around the floor...........Shes DRAGGIN not crawling at the mo, she cant half get around tho!

oh how awful and devestatig :cry: wtf is wrong with these employers??

no news ladies, sorry, still depressed.... have an u/s of kitten today so that will cheer me up, hope she is okay
another 30+ degree day here....I couldnt even stand it yesterday, hid inside with my portable a/c unit ha ha


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls!

Happy 6 months Pearl and Jimmy!

ellen, they are defo getting a major lawsuit! What a$$es!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies :hi:

Ellen, that is such a sad story. The poor woman. Muct have really scared your cousins wife. I was pg the same time as Lily Allen, think we were a week apart, and went and bought a Doppler the day she lost her baby. That freaked me out an I didn't even know her! Can't imagine how frightening it must be for you cousin! :hugs:

Cat, any news? Come on kitten!! :hugs:

My mum has arrived in France... Within half an hour of me being up and giving Lili her bottle he was banging on about me not giving her enough!! Grrrr... On the plus side though, shes taken her for a walk while Joe and I sit by the pool! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Happy 6 months Pearl and Jimmy!! :happydance: Food time for those babies now!  Wow aren't they all growing up fast!! X

Cat- sorry Kitten is still being stubborn :hugs:

Ellen- that's horrible about that lady! Poor woman :cry:

Good luck Caz :flower: xx

Hi Marg :hi:

Swimming was fun! Ben loved it today! We did 'duckling dives' where the teacher dunked him and pushed him under the water to me to catch him! He thought it was great fun! :haha: We are off to the Toy Library in a minute to the baby session :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Jess :hi: What's up with your Mum? Doesn't she know babies only drink what they want!? X


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and poo wise- Ben still poos after nearly every feed- even in the night! :shock: He must do about 10 a day :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Lou that's so funny about bens poo! Well he definitely is eating well right cuz poo often is a sign if well fed baby! Swim time sounds so fun!


----------



## TySonNMe

Ladies, we gave Jax some spaghetti noodles yesterday and he got more on his gut then in his mouth...it was so cute! He had noodles and spaghetti sauce in all his folds! :rofl: I wish I would have taken a picture.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, trouble is Lili finishes her bottle. I know from experience though that she won't take anymore! Mum just thinks I'm starving her!! :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha Marg, love it! Bet he looked a picture! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

ROFL Oh jess! Mums hey? What will we do, can live with em and cant be without them!

Marg, I can JUST picture that cheeky little monkey with spaghetti all over him! He is so cute!

Lou OMG I cannot believe how much Ben poos! Thats frikin loooooooooooooads! Hahaha I dont wonder u converted to cloth rofl!

Cat honey, she will come when u least expect it..........or will be evicted like Pearl lol! These girls can be naughty u know!

Well shes napping and Im using my H&M code for 20% off to get Paul a bday pressie. Its his bday 2 days after we get bac from hols so gotta move butt on present hunting! Also meant to be throwing a joint belated 30th party or us both but hell knows when that'll happen.................Perhaps party extordinare's Verna and Chell can come help me!


----------



## Smile4me

Just checking in to see if Kitten has arrived. :)

Hello ladies, hope everyone is doing well, I havent had a chance to read up did I miss anything?


----------



## caz & bob

i have just got a nice + opk x x x


----------



## Smile4me

I can feel mine too hun, I believe we are on the same cycle :) YAY for July ++++++++++'s!!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Hi Ladies!

Verna-We've missed you!

Ellen-What a horrible thing to happen! No wonder your cousin is frazzled; that would freak you out! How sad. That's SUCH a late loss....even 10, 6, 4 weeks THOSE are hard to handle, but 6months?! :cry:

Jess-funny how mothers think they know best! Things have changed SOOOOO much since they were raising babies! ...you def know best.

KC-today is day 6 of no poop. It has really been worrying me. By about day 4-5 he starts throwing up. Some times a lot, some times a little, but I can tell it's because he's so backed up. When I say no poop, I mean not even a trace....not even a streak...nothing. He gets pretty irritable at night before bed and I think it's bc he's constipated....when he does poop, it's everywhere...but I'm always happy when he does. I don't know what to do.... back to the drs on Monday...

Lisa-Caz-Marg-Lou-HELLO!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Chell, I hope he poos soon!


----------



## Onelildream

ME TOO! I bet it hurts. :(


----------



## lisaf

hmm, I've never heard of not pooping as a sign of milk issues... I thought it was relatively normal for a BF baby to poop once a week or so. But I'm not a doctor so :shrug:
We're sticking with breastfeeding for now. Funny moment.. I was quite engorged this morning, pulled my breast out of my bra and thought 'ew there's a cat hair on my nipple' and then realized it was a stream of milk shooting out :rofl:
Daniel is hurting my left nipple again. I don't know if he's just latching lazy or what, it really sucks! We were doing so good!

Cat - I had minor bleeding for several days before my labor started for real. I did have noticable but irregular contractions the 2 nights before I went into real labor. Of course I didn't know they were real contractions at the time, lol! I kept getting worried about the bleeding but as long as its not crazy heavy (heavier than a period) then its supposed to be normal! You are definitely going to have her soon!


Had a crazy dream last night. Dreamt that I was walking through the mall and I was wearing a scarf that kept trailing behind me... then it kept getting stepped on and I realized that someone behind me was deliberately stepping on it! I got so pissed that I confronted the girl. She played dumb but I was livid. So I followed her around the mall yelling at her. She kept trying to make me look like a crazy delusional person but I refused to leave her alone until she payed for the damage to my scarf (ok, so it was just a little dirty and the scarf was a free gift with my purchase, but I wasn't going to admit that). 
She stopped at this kiosk in the mall and picked up a yo-yo, spun it down once, then flipped it into the mouth of the girl who was working at the kiosk. She pretended it was a fluke, and got everyone laughing about it but I knew she did it on purpose so I called her out on it. The clerk girl believed the scarf-stomping girl, but I kept pushing it and eventually got the scarf girl to confess to stomping on my scarf and she admitted to doing the yo-yo thing on purpose too. So I was fine and stopped following her, only she was flipping out now because I humiliated her and was following me around and trying to mess with me, lol!
There were lots of other details in that dream but thats the funny part.


----------



## lisaf

oh and Daniel poos every time he feeds too (except the middle of the night)
He has lots of 'wet farts' too


----------



## kcw81

They are sharts Lisa! Haha. Shitfarts. Good job on the bfing!

Chell that would suck to not poo. Let us know what the docs think! Have u tried changing your diet? I don't know...

Hi verna! Good luck July!


----------



## SBB

Haha Lisa thats a crazy dream! I had a dream I was trying to date an estate agent! Something I would NEVER do :rofl: 

I'd just try and get a really good latch each time, I still get a sore nip sometimes when I am lazy and let him feed on a bad latch.

I am exhausted so sorry I haven't caught up. 

I went for lunch with my mummy friends and was fairly shocked to see one of them feeding her 7 month old watsits (chips to you USAers)!!! 

Anyway, will try and get on later to catch up... 

Cat I'm thinking of you :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-it's not the constipation part I think the Dr is worried about, but the runny diarrhea. He doesn't have seedy poop and the fact that he only poops about once a week, but with signs of constipation and diarrhea, I think that is the problem. IDK.... I am at a loss. I tell one nurse and she says THAT IS NOT NORMAL, and another says IT'S OK. ?!


----------



## kcw81

Hi suz! Chips? That baby is gonna eat lotsa junk food I can tell. All the kids will want to go play at her house so they can eat junk too!

I got my breast milk ice trays. It only holds 16 oz so I guess I have to see how I like them and buy more. I freeze like 40-45 oz per day due to rotating in old stock.


----------



## SBB

Chell do you want to give him something to get him pooping? 

Runny watery poo can still mean he's constipated. If the poo is blocking the tube then only water stuff can get past... 

Can you give him some water/brown sugar/OJ to get it out if he is bunged up?

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks Suz. I was trying that before... It makes him puke and act even more irritated. I've tried everything. the massages and the drinks, the manual stimulation, even formula every other feeding. Nothing helps. I am ready to try medications. I fed him the brown sugar water mix last time and he puked all over a friend shortly after :( oops... That's the 3rd time he's thrown the mixture up, so I'm done trying that... I am afraid (since it's always watery poo) that he either has a blockage, or is allergic to my milk or something. That is what the dr said he thinks...might be scheduling tests next week...I'm not sure


----------



## Onelildream

kc those trays sound pretty cool!


----------



## TySonNMe

Chell, isn't he on reflux meds? I thought that caused constipation too?


----------



## Onelildream

yes he is! Shouldn't he be on a consitpation med then?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Onelildream said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> KC-today is day 6 of no poop. It has really been worrying me. By about day 4-5 he starts throwing up. Some times a lot, some times a little, but I can tell it's because he's so backed up. When I say no poop, I mean not even a trace....not even a streak...nothing. He gets pretty irritable at night before bed and I think it's bc he's constipated....when he does poop, it's everywhere...but I'm always happy when he does. I don't know what to do.... back to the drs on Monday...
> 
> Lisa-Caz-Marg-Lou-HELLO!!!

Chell, that used to happen/still does happen to Lil... She would throw up more when she hadn't pooed for a while. Try some water with brown sugar in it, or some prune juice diluted in water. That helped Lili. When we started to Ewan her she got more regular which was good. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry Chell, just saw your post about the brown sugar water. We gave Lili some lactulose when it got really bad... Dont know what its called over there... A sugary syrup given for constipation. Also have you tried cutting out dairy? Watery poo can be a sign of dairy intolerance. I had to do an exclusion diet for a while to see if it had any impact. 

Suz, seriously, watsits?!!! Sure they weren't the organix carrot powdered maize snack things?


----------



## SBB

:( chell

Ok, I'm totally drunk!!!!!!!!! I went to have my usual tiny glass of wine and there was none left :( but there was a nice bottle of champers, so I thought fuck it, I'm gone drink some!! I've had a glass and a half and seriously I feel really drunk! I'm defrosting some milk for S later. It's fun :haha: I might even make Danny go get chips or something for dinner - we never have takeaway :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

No Jess, wotsits, right from the pack! 

She also gave her baby a taste of gravy, and chocolate at just a few weeks old... CHAV!!!! 

I felt sad for the baby though, compared to the rest of us I just felt she was so unloving, he fed himself a bottle (not very easily), was crying in his pram and she just left him even though we were all holding our babies. And telling him off saying he can't always be the centre of attention... He's only a baby!!! :( 
X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay Suz!! :happydance: well done you!! Have fun!! :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw poor little mite. So upsetting watching that kind of behaviour towards children.


----------



## lisaf

Just left MIL with D while I go to my dental appt. He was refusing the bottle and crying. Tried BFing a little which was better but he still stopped after a bit and cried. MIL of course says maybe he has an upset stomach. She also was crooning to him and saying 'we'll just let you cry a little, maybe you just want to cry for a bit'. This was not his normal pattern and I hated leaving him just then. She also kept trying to give him a bottle with him sitting straight up! Its driving me crazy having to leave with things in chaos like that. Thankfully DH should be home for lunch in a few.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, I hear you with the Overbearing Granny situation! :hugs: just stand your ground. Xx


----------



## SBB

Grannies know best! Or so they think.... I thought my mum was pretty good, but recently she comes out with random things insisting hes too cold or behind his ears arent dry after a bath?!?! Grrrr.... 
Lisa :hugs: I'm sure he'll be ok, she won't let him cry really... 

Seriously I'm pretty drunk on a glass and a half of champers :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

ENJOY it Suz..............and def get some chips...............or wotsits! lol! Seriously tho who is this woman and how old id the baby?? She sounds nuts!

Chell sorry little man is so bunged and loose. Hopefully they'll find out what it is and he'll soon be right as rain!

Hope the dentist isnt too harsh Lisa!

Just done my hour on the bike. Good time and avoiding a mega storm too. Got Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad helmet hair now tho hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Had chips!! Yummy! I've eaten nothing but shit today though :dohh: 

She's about 26 I think, he's 7 months :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz youre a lightweight! Have fun buzzing!

Lisa I totally feel you. Mil was here and Jimmy just can't stand her face in his face and the crooning in his face and we actually tell her to quit it and Back off- quiet down but she doesn't. She just Jabbers at him and it makes him cry . In the end even if they don't know how to handle our babies oh well. The babies will be fine and the mils will do what they want and we will look back on this and ... Laugh? Maybe!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm with ya Suz! Had a McDonalds for dinner (which I NEVER normally have) and now a Chinese for tea with a glass of wine :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I'm a total lightweight Casey! :haha: But I havent really drunk for well over a year - apart from the odd glass... and a tiny glass most nights! :haha: 

Haha lou, I had lunch out too, so today I've had toast, potato wedges and cheese, then a packet of crisps, then chips :sick: god that's gross, think it's the first time in many months I've eaten no veg!! 

x x x


----------



## Britt11

hey ladies, have to run but a quick note to say all is good with Kitten on the u/s today and they guesstimate her to weigh between 9 and 9.5 pounds this time :shock:
lol, how the heck can i have such a big baby?

will try to read later but i have a dr's apt tomorrow and there is a chance they might induce me given her size wish me luck....I want to be
:hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

Eeeek how exciting Cat! Thinking of you and Kitten and cant wait for the next update! x


----------



## kcw81

Good luck cat!!!


----------



## SBB

Yay good luck cat!!!! :happydance: big healthy kitten :D 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck Cat! Can't wait to meet kitten!! Xx


----------



## SBB

Girls how much do your babies have for their bed time feed? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili has 5oz for her dream feed. I put a scoop of rice in it too. X


----------



## SBB

Thanks Jess :thumbup: 

I gave S a really full bottle and he took about 7-8 oz, about 230ml I think, so will see how long he sleeps :shrug: I'm sure that's more than he'd get from a boob feed! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

yay cat! hopeful for tomorrow!


----------



## kcw81

Jimmbo gets 6 at bed. He gets 6 everytime!


----------



## lisaf

You're right Casey, MIL will do things her way. I'm just a little irritated that she keeps forgetting. Is she not listening or is she that forgetful? Either way, that could be a problem, you know? DH has told her before to recline him more when he eats his bottle, I kept telling her and she'd do it when I told her, but the next time she tried the bottle she'd sit him up again. Her friend was over when DH told her that the other day and the friend said 'you know, she DID manage to raise 3 kids just fine' ... umm.. she BF'd all of them and didn't give them bottles! It was also 35 years ago! 
I need her to be willing to listen, learn and remember stuff we tell her, you know?
She won't talk sternly enough to our dog either. When he's going after Daniel's toys you have to say LEAVE IT in a firm voice, she just says 'now, now, thats not ours is it' ... a dog won't understand that damnit!

SIGH... I think the only way for this to get better is to have her watch Daniel more and more since she'll be taking care of him full time for me. I just forsee a lot of problems with her ignoring a schedule that we want him on etc!


So Daniel gets really tired in the early evening and gets super fussy... we want him to eat right before bed but last night when we kept him up for another feed, he got SOO fussy he had trouble sleeping. Do I just put him down when he's ready and ignore the feed he needs to sleep a long time? Do I put him down when he's ready then wake him up to feed at my bedtime? Any suggestions/thoughts?

Oh, and I got him latched really well on my sore side... then he proceeded to punch my breast and yank the nipple halfway out :dohh: So I'm more sore again


----------



## Britt11

thanks ladies, i think i am feeling some contractions....could kitten really be on her way soon????!!!

send me great labour vibes
:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I think she's coming very very soon! Induction at this point would work well but probably isn't necessary :) Don't worry too much about her size! Do what I did, keep telling yourself she's only 7lbs when you're pushing :rofl:

UGH, DH accidentally bought chicken thighs instead of chicken breasts... I Hate dark meat... so now I can't eat our dinner :(


----------



## kcw81

Yuck thighs! Lisa try the dream feed- put him down when he is ready and fussy and then wake him at yr bedtime (but don't wake him too much) and shove another bottle down him and pack him back to bed all as quietly and calmly as possible. The dream feed prolly happens around 10-11 for most people. I like to pump as long as possible just before I go get him for the df. I change his diaper first so that the feeding makes him sleepy and I can just pack him back into bed with no dipe change. I think it's a bit early fir you to luck out and do no df. He will be hungry at midnight! 

Cat so excited for you!


----------



## kcw81

Oh ya this sucks but I agree Lisa. The more time mil spends with the kid the better she will be at it and the better he will adapt to her stinky ways. Hate that! Too bad your dog doesn't try to eat her loafers so she could learn to use the correct stern ness!


----------



## lisaf

lol at my dog eating her shoes! :) She lets my dog climb all over her too... letting him form bad habits.
then she acts all surprised and pleased when he does things like wait to be asked before jumping in her lap... ummm, he learned that because we were stern with him! Lol!

I may try the DF tonight.. he doesn't get up at midnight though... he generall sleeps from 7:30-8 until 2-3am... then he goes back down again until 7:30-9:30am. So I don't really mind his night feeding right now. Last night he woke up at 6:30 after his 3:30 feeding... he still seemed asleep though but had escaped his swaddle wrap so I quickly re-swaddled him and he slept until 9 :)

Oh yeah, I also have this giant painful pimple coming up on my cheek... its huge... so today when I was complaining to DH about my sore nipples, he said 'speaking of nipples' and pointed at my face... he's such a butthole! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

haha what a buttholio! do you think you will be getting AF soon? that would be sooo soon but pimples sometimes mean AF for me. dude why are all our MILs like this? does that mean we are doomed to repeat this awful shenanigan of annoying the bejeebs out of the daughter in law?? I swear I am not going to be intrusive or impose at all on them and leave them to do as they feel is right with their child. 
IF you don't mind the 230am wake up call then you probably don't need a DF but the 230am wake up call might happen a little earlier with no DF. I don't know test it out! I hate testing it out if it means lack of sleep though! I think Daniel looks like you BTW. very cute.


----------



## lisaf

lol, thanks, he does look totally like me!
I don't really notice pimples as an AF-related thing for me.. I think its because daniel's head rests on my cheek at that exact spot.
I'm afraid to mess up our pattern with the DF, lol! He's not the best eater when he's sleepy so waking him up for a DF might not be a good idea. I may suggest it to DH to do tomorrow night, lol... he's so eager to get his sleep back that he may be willing to take the risk on his night :)

I know, I'm swearing I won't do this to my future DIL, but I'm sure I'll do something wrong! If I try to give her space, then she'll feel I don't care or want to be around her child or something like that :dohh: I'd like to be helpful without being intrusive, you know?


----------



## lisaf

so the bleeding has finally stopped (ok, one or two hints of pink still lingering)... I poked around down there and I feel something bulging out :( Also, when I strain on the toilet, it feels like something is going to fall out... I mentioned the falling sensation to my doc and she wasn't worried and talked about kegals for my bladder. Is this something to worry about?


----------



## SBB

Lisa could you have a bit of a prolapse? It it bulging inside? If so kegels might help a little, but to be honest won't get rid of it :( 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Morning girls!

Cat I hope Kitten is almost here.........or even better is here and you are cuddling her!

Suz - How did Sammuel sleep after that bottle? Pearl takes 6oz at bedtime like Jimmy. Hope he slpet wel for you!

Well Im STILL having a period......seriously its rocking into week3 now. I swear Im going to be on for my holidays...............Will be gutted if that happens! Poo!


----------



## SBB

Yeh guess what - the bottle made f**k all difference!! He woke 2 hours after it and at least every 2 hours through the night. Full feed every time :( 

Surely it'll go by your hols Ellen! Is it normal for it to be so long on the first one? 

Can't wait to meet kitten!!!!! Good luck cat I hope she's on her way :hugs: :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

From what Ive googled Suz it seems it can be as long as a month after a baby, some its just a normal week or few days. Its rubbish tho!

Awww sorry the bottle made no difference, he must just be a guzzler and like lots of booby!

Just had mum on saying we're invited to a family do.......this SUNDAY! FFS! Does my cousin not think people might have plans set already! Ive played hard ball and said no we're not going as have plans.............which we do but only with other family that are invited too rofl! We've joined a legion to not go over the principle of two days notice been sh*t!


----------



## SBB

What's the family do? Maybe they only jut planned it??

Yeh it's odd cos he feeds every 3-4 hours in the day, then every 2 at night :cry: I'm going to try some new things: 
Feed him every 2 hours in the day to try and fill him up! 
Feed him both boobs at night rather than just one
hmmm that's it for now! 

Lou I just read this https://www.askdrsears.com/topics/feeding-infants-toddlers/10-tips-night-feedings it's not amazingly helpful but maybe worth a read... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Girls do your babies take notice of the pets now? Sammuel squeals with delight and excitement on seeing them now and tries to grab them! They steer clear mostly :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Suz- yeah Ben looks at and strokes the dogs- he doesn't get excited yet though!

Ben was the same as Sammuel- up every two hours with an hour in the middle where he refused to sleep! I had to change poo nappies 4 times in the night too though which doesn't help :dohh: I have been trying to feed Ben more in the day too- doesn't make any difference to night times though!!!

Ellen- whats the get together??

Cat- so excited for you :happydance: xx


----------



## Rudeollie

The get together is her kids joint bday party...............So shes known she was throwing a do but failed to give us enough notice! Theyre in their teens and twenties so you dont expect a party every year do u? I posted them a card and some vouchers the other week!

Suz, pearl adores the puss cats! She squeels and tries to grab them as they go by. Worse bit now is if one is on the bed with us...........she drags herself over to him. Lucky they are both soft so dont react if she grabs a hold!


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys ! Sorry suz samm is such a piggy at night! Maybe it's habit though and he ain't really needing those feeds at night? If u knew he got the full meals all day then u would know that night is just for snack.. But noway to know for sure huh?

Ellen that is short notice! Don't go! Unless u want.

Suz Jimmy starting to love chompy! He is entertained by him! If I can't please Jimmy with any if his toys I go " chompy come!" and chompy comes and licks Jimmys feet and Jimmy gets all interested and forgets he is bored for a sec. yay for chompy!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp cat hope kitten is on her way hun x x x


----------



## lisaf

I can't wait for D to notice the animals!

So d has been asleep for 10 hours now! Too bad I've only slept for 4 of those :(. DH woke me up 10 minutes ago telling me to wake D up and feed so I don't get too engorged.... Umm too late, now I can't fucking sleep because I'm engorged and I don't want to wake D before he's ready! DH told me I couldn't pump first because D might wake up! I guilted him about waking me so now I'm pumping and if D wakes up before I'm done then DH has to get up and feed


----------



## kcw81

Why on earth didnu only sleep 4 hours?? Go to bed when he goes down Lisa! Get off the computer last night and dive into bed!!! Haha.


----------



## kcw81

U guys last Nite I told dh that I wished he would take Jimmy off my hands more often at night cuz I just need a break and I thought that should be obvious and he should just offer it without seeming like it's annoying for him. He said if course he will take Jimmy anytime I need it and that yeah after a long day he would rather watch tv and relax but he will do it no prob. I told him it makes me feel bad to put him to work when he doesn't want to! He said get over it. I said why can't u want to hang with Jimmy for 30 mins? Don't dads want to hang with their baby? They do in the movies! He said come on Casey I love Jimmy but of course its funner to watch tv and drink beer after a long day than to manage a fussy baby. 

Is he a butt or just honest and normal?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, I think he's just honest and normal... Joe would much rather watch tv than Lili... Men don't get babies... They get better as the babies start doing stuff! :hugs: doesn't make it easier for us though


----------



## babyloulou

Hmm that's a difficult one Casey- I would say he is being very honest and it probably is how a lot of men think- but to be totally honest Ste is not like that and spends every spare minute he can with Ben- but I know he's a bit unusual :flower:

Well we've just been swimming again. I'm determined one day I'll tire this baby out enough so he sleeps :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

you are definitely going to wear him out one day lou for sure! lou I know you don't want to say it but you are thinking my dh is a butt right? you can say it. ste defo is the ideal doting father and its rare but I think maybe my dh would just sort of pretend for my benefit? or is it best to be honest,


----------



## SBB

Casey I think he's just being honest and lots of men are like that but probably wouldn't say it!!! Danny is the same most of the time. 

To be honest sometimes I'd rather watch tv! But I find with Danny if I force him to do it sometimes and not just dump the baby on the playmat then he'll start playing and making S laugh and stuff and then I can see he's enjoying it... I think persevere and the more time they hang together and the more stuff Jimmy gets up to the more dh will actually want to do it... 

Have you thought about weaning now J is 6 months? 

Baby led weaning is quite fun! It was hard, but after a few days he's swallowing and it's so easy cos he just has a bit of what I have generally :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No i don't think he's a butt Casey! Just a man! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Thanks girls. Yeah I just need to get over it and keep shoving jimmy on DH. Wish he was like Ste and was like YES! Jimmy time! but yeah, honestly I would rather go to a movie by myself sometimes! like everynight sometimes! and I am DREAMing of my vacation this october every damn night where I get to leave J with the granny! its cuz we spend all day and night with the little one and it is exhausting and repetitive. I am a total Cliche of every single mother who has ever complained!! I am by the book, so unoriginal! haha. 

No about weaning Suz, I am going to the doc on wednesday for jimmys 6 month and will see what her advice is regarding weaning and rice cereal and all that jazz. For now I am keeping it breast milk only and poor jimmy is going to be behind the times with you advanced clomid girls!!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not weaning yet either Casey- you'll still be before me :flower:


----------



## SBB

I would have been perfectly happy just continuing to BF too casey! But weaning is kind of fun! 

Jimmy is fine on just his BM for now.... 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls! Been swamped at work today! Jaxie is 8 months today! :happydance:

Casey, there's nothing wrong with strictly BM. Other cultures BF exclusively for far longer I'm sure. Oh, and my OH is the same...but he'll take him when I need a break withotu a problem, but he won't volunteer himself for it. I think as Jax gets older he'll have more of an active role with him. I read somewhere that children spend 75% of their time with mom anyways so it appears that it's normal.

Any update on Kat? I hope kitten is on her way!

I agree Suz. Solids are fun for me and Jax is such a little piglet...he eats anything and grunts when you don't stuff his mouth quickly enough!! He's going to give himself a hernia!

Someone asked about pets...Jackson loves the dog...adores him, but the dog stays away. I let Jackson explore, but mostly he just wants to play with his collar. I always stay close by, not because I'm afraid the dog will bite him or anything, but because he might roll or kick him accidently.

Oh and Lisa, we did a lot of trial and error to see what worked and what didn't. I never did a 'dream feed' we just put him down super late, but I think for Casey the DF worked great! It just depends on you and your baby!


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Marg for your input. I really appreciate it when you give your take on things being farther along than us and having such a successful little monkey to show for it!


----------



## SBB

Happy 8 months Jackson!! that's funny he grunts if you don't feed him quick enough :haha:

We are watching I am legend.... 

Sammuel had mashed potato, broccoli, and carrots for tea - he got it everywhere!! He didn't seem to like the potato! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I can't wait to start weaning, you guys make it sound so fun! :)

Thanks for the perspective Marg! We'll have to figure out what works for us... right now we can't get him to stay up past 7pm no matter how hard we try!

Casey - I didn't go to bed when Daniel did because he fell asleep so early! I meant to get in bed at 10pm... but had to pump.. then had to do a few dishes and then DH came to bed and he kept me up longer, then I couldn't fall asleep and was really thinking stupid/stressful/upsetting things etc. By the way, Daniel was ready to party and wouldn't go back to sleep after that.
We DTD last night and it was not fun for me :( DH can shut up about it for a while now at least, he was getting on my nerves with his horniness, lol!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm the same Lisa- sex still really hurts me. I'm thinking of going to the docs about it as I'm sure it shouldn't be hurting me after 5 months :shrug:

Suz- I Am Legend is soooooo sad! Have you seen it before?


----------



## lisaf

from what I've read, I might have a slight prolapse so I really need to start doing my Kegels which might fix it..


----------



## babyloulou

Happy 8 months Jax :hugs: xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks Casey, I'm no pro or the perfect mom either I don't think but I'm trying to help the best I can just like you lovely girls do for me!! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## SBB

Lisa prolapse sucks!! 

Sex still hurts me too :( sure it shouldn't by now as you say lou. It's in the foof, is it your stitches that hurt? 

I am so depressed after I am legend! I have seen it before but totally forgot everything that happened... The dog bit was so sad :cry: 
I always totally forget what happens in films so I can watch them loads of times and not even know!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- the dog bit made me want to rip my eyes out and never watch a single thing ever again!! :cry:

Yes it's in my foof- right near the entrance where my stitches were inside. I'm assuming it's a dodgy stitch or something! :shrug: It only hurts to actually start sex- once he's in ( :blush: ) it's ok


----------



## Onelildream

Kc ur hubs is totally normal. Lars will pick up Connor and hold him for a bit but within 10 mins he will look for somewhere to put him down, the swing or bouncer etc. Totally just a guy thing! Babies are foreign to them. 

Lisa I laughed my butt off on the nipple/pimple comment. What a butt! But that WAS really funny!!!! :rofl:

Suz and Lou- Connor slept poor last night too... What is with these babies?

Marg- jax is such a cutie. I cannot wait until that's Connor grunting for food!

I went on a bikeride today. It was so nice. Got a tan, took the kids to the park, stopped at the gas station and got the kids treats.... Then Max spilled the entire slushie all over his legs and in the bike trailer! Omgosh. Awesome. On a plus, an old man at the gas station said I look good and must work out. I was beaming....almost kissed the man!


----------



## SBB

I would def ask the doc then lou. My stitches are fine, it's all up the front of the foof it hurts me, like it's all grazed or scarred... It probably is! 

Yeh I was not happy with the dog bit, they could have let the dog be ok :cry: was far too depressing and no real happy ending :( but still quite good, although now I'm scared monsters will eat us in the night :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Hi Jess Ellen caz and verna! 

Cat- anything???


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: Suz! I watched Jurassic park a few months ago and couldn't finish the sequel.... I was just too scared and had nightmares after the first one! Lol


----------



## SBB

Aw what a nice man chell!! 

Lisa that was funny about the pimple! Haha!! 
And that you though you had a hair on your nip but it was milk :haha: I am well past those super engorged days my boobs are small all the time now :haha: 
Once I got out of the shower and was getting dressed and something was hitting my feet, I was looking everywhere thinking it was beads falling off something or whatever, o course it was my boobs leaking but it took me ages to realise :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah to be fair it's still a great film!!!

Oh I forgot to tell you Suz that I never got my 2 packs of Little Lamb boosters. I emailed this morning and got an arsey reply back saying they sent them on 22nd June so I MUST have had them!! I replied saying "er.. no" (but a bit more polite :haha: ) and now they want me to wait until next week to see if they "turn up" from Royal Mail!!! It's been 18 days I don't think they are just going to magically "appear"!! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Chell I'd be shitting myself if I'd watched JP. at least I know weird mutated humans are unlikely to smash through my window.... But dinosaurs could easily come across the field at the back to get us!!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey Chell sweety! Well done on the compliment! I got one at the seaside on Sunday.........a man said NICE LEGS to me.............then mum pointed out he had half a bottle of vodka hanging out his bag lol!!!!!!!!!

OMG Im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO mot watching I am leg end! I recorded it to watch nxt weel during the day but no way! poor Pearl had to witness me sobbing over that new series The Killing all afternoon!

Wel......................shes been in her own room, big cot, all alone, since 8pm and not a flipping peep. Im GUTTED! Thought Id at least need to give her a huggle or somethings!

Lou go see yoru doc if nookys hurtin!! My cousins wife had pain and they had buggered her stitches up and she had corrective sugrery and now LOVES her faff! hahahah x


----------



## SBB

Oh no lou :( that's so annoying! They shouldn't make you wait that long it's pretty clear they're not coming :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ellen are you seriously complaining that P HASN'T woken up?!?! Do you want beats or what?!?!?! 

Lol about the vodka induced compliment! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz TRUST me!!!!!!! I WANT her to wake up or something................Im now convinced that her not gettin up means she doesnt love me as much as your boyos do you and Lou!

Shes all content.....................WTF! Why isnt she wanting a mummy cuddle or something!!?!??!?!?


----------



## babyloulou

You wouldn't be saying that at 5am Ellen when she was still refusing to go to sleep!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Nah maybe not Lou.................lol!


----------



## kcw81

Haha u girls are So funny. I Wish I was good at one handed iPod! Chell u r such a hottie. A milf! Sorry I know that's a bit offensive for yr tastes! U are too Ellen! I guess we all are to be honest. Oh man I guess I should say miltdtd with. Guess what that stands for. Sucks about the slushie!!! What a sticky mess.

I am legend is sooooooo sad! The dog! Aww man! Too sad. 

Happy 8 month jaxy!

Ellen I liked the killing! Good stuff. Nothing else on. Good job on the cot ! Pearlie I'd growing up awww. 

Lisa next time go pump and jump into bed and tell the dishes and dh to f off! 

Lou I am sorry about yr painful sex. I hope that can get sorted soon. Is yr skin ok? Or r u just not mentioning it?


----------



## Onelildream

Haha Ellen! So funny, we are.... We want quiet, then we want a peep. We want to put them down, then we want them to need us to pick them up. We want them out of the room.....then we wan them back! Lol


----------



## kcw81

Oh ya- I am glad u say that about Lars chell. That's my dh too. He's like ok it's been like a long time right? And he only took him for 15 mins!! 

Also I never ever want Jimmy to complain for me when in the crib! U r crazy.


----------



## babyloulou

No Casey its not alright- my skin is bloody awful! Cracking and bleeding because I scratch it in my sleep :-(


----------



## Onelildream

Oh kc- hubs said to tell you thank you for the sweet comment about him being handsome. Made his day! Always better hearing it from someone other then your spouse to make you feel good about yourself!


----------



## kcw81

Crap Lou I am sorry. Dangit!!! Dont know what to say it's not fair.

Chell oh good as long as Lars is happy we can relax. Haha kidding!


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey how much of the Killing u watched?? Im not sure how long the series it is but Ive seen the first 2 eps.................Just like the books i read so loving it!

Oh yeah Chell.............Lars is a honey pot! Indeed! Well done girlf!

Just looking online for a good price bigger tent for us 3.............Off camps end of August for the bank hol in the lake district! Cant wait!!!


----------



## kcw81

Suz that totally happens to me too when getting outta the shower. Am I still wet? No I am just a drippy cow!


----------



## kcw81

Saw the whole season- like 10 epis. It's a book? Sweet!!! I like the girl.


----------



## Rudeollie

Soz Casey, its LIKE books I read..........can PM you the authors for you to read up on them?? Im all for gory grizzly sh*t..............im fact today I was watching a prog about an oregon gal who was killed in 2003. Horrid git killed this lovely college gal.........so sad but they caught him.........well he was already locked up by then but you knwo what I mean!

Im gonna google the writer tho cos the story rings a bell like Ive read it before....Im thinking Lincoln somethins or other.............xxx


----------



## SBB

Ellen I think that's it and sammuel loves me more :smug: doesn't make me feel better about him having just slept his longest stretch for the night, of 2h45m :( 

Lou it sucks your skin is still so bad :cry: I don't know what to suggest. Can you start bathing in breast milk?!?! Do you have enough :rofl: casey could send you some of her crazy stash! 

I am going to make sammuel BM porridge tomorrow maybe, and do you think BM Yorkshire puddings would work?!?! Lol... 

I am off to bed :wave: night all... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Deffo Suz..............in fact im tryin booby puddings on sunday!!!Shes lovin booby porridge`so why not!!!!!!!!! Nighty night x


----------



## babyloulou

I didn't think they were allowed eggs yet!?! :shrug: Or am I thinking of something else...


----------



## lisaf

lol, DH always wants to put Daniel in the swing.. he's totally screwed when Daniel gets too big for his swing!

I'd love to pump and jump in bed, but I just wasn't sleepy.. .I also was expecting D to do what he did the night before and sleep until 9:30 so staying up a little late didn't seem to be a bad idea.
D is being all wierd today.. he had a great routine of sleep, eat, play, sleep.... now he's all over the place, waking up and not being hungry.. falling asleep on the boob, etc... I have no idea whats going on.. that long sleep last night must have messed him up somehow?


----------



## babyloulou

They do start changing a lot between months 1 and 2 Lisa. There are lots of growth spurts and developmental stuff that makes them a bit quiffy I think. Before that they are just sleepy newborns (unless you have Ben or Sammuel as a son :rofl: ) Most things i've read said you see how a baby is going to be at feeding, sleeping, personality etc.. after the first two months. Xx


----------



## lisaf

hmmm, not sure if thats a good thing or a bad thing, lol! I don't mind the long stretch at night, just wish it happened when I could sleep too!

By the way, DH now refers to my pimple as my 'third nipple' :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Lou I was reading the nhs baby tO 5 yr book yesterday and that says egg cooked all the way through is fine, like scrambled egg or whatever, and milk is also fine cooked... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess check out sammuel in the top you made him! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/7713e0f9.jpg

It's so cute it really suits him :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls! Any word on cat? Very cute shirt Sammuel! Good job Jess. 

Lisa third nipple haha! Harsh. You need to get him back for that! He has to take Daniels diaper changes all day!

How'd the dream feed go suz? Did u try it last night again? What's going on this weekend?

We arent doing anything nor having houseguests. Heaven! Dh is working today but home earlier than normal . It's supposed to be nice out so I will be out with the dog and maybe venture to the grocery store.


----------



## SBB

Dream feed, feeding lots during day, feeding both sides = FAIL!!! Up every 2 hours at least. 

ILs came over and my mum too this morning so got bugger all done so far! Am going to do some work on my website... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Casey does dh work 6 days a week? That sucks! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh ya! Your website! Seems like awhile since u last mentioned it. Every 2 hrs feeding and visitors are gonna make it hard to get that shit done! Hope u get a lot accomplished today!


----------



## kcw81

Yes he works from about 630-6pm on weekdays and goes in on Saturday's from like 7 to 1 or 2pm depending on his work load. Sometimes sundays but not always. BHe doesn't have to go in but then he would have way more to do on weekdays. Doesnt ste work weekends?


----------



## SBB

Thanks! Hope so but I know I won't :haha: 

I am doing a blog alongside my website and will post the link, you guys have to randomly comment about how fabulous everything is!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Suz, he looks very cute in it! :)

I'll happily comment on all your blog posts!

Any news from Cat? Kitten must be here now surely?!

Lisa, here is my dream from last night which I think may top all your freaky dreams!!! I dreamt that OHs penis was detachable and it was washing day so had it in a basket to wash. I was really horny and whilst I was washing it "it" got a hard on so I thought I would sort myself out with it!! But I had to hide from OH so he didn't know. My main worry? That I wasn't using a condom and might get pregnant!! :rofl: :rofl: think I'm eating far too much cheese!!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god Jess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: 

I swear I've just nearly wet myself!! :rofl: I HAD to show Ste too and he is very disgusted by your dream :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Holy Mose Jess! Haha so funny! I think your dream means u want to get some!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: lou, Ste must think you hang out with a right bunch of wierdos on here!!

Casey, I think perhaps it has something to do with the shop we went to yesterday that had dildos next to the toys!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Quite disturbingly though your dream has made Ste horny!! :rofl: :shock: I'm now having to fight off his advances! :dohh:


----------



## Rudeollie

Just popped on before we go out to Frankie and Bennys for lunch with the BIL and nephew to see how Cat was doing................And now I am too peeing myself ocver Jess' dream! Pauls looking at me as if Im mad cos I can hardly tell this story to him while they are here can i??!?!?!?

Jess = FILTH! lol xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:blush:


----------



## kcw81

Oh man lou it doesnt take much to het ste's attention!


----------



## babyloulou

Nope! He's a horn dog Casey!! He's not getting much these days though! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Ste is lucky to get any!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I meant to say, protein takes longer to break down so they stay fuller for longer. Try Sammuel out with some quinoa or cheese for dinner maybe... Xx


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Jess thats hilarious!!! Ste is filthy lou!! You're offline maybe he's persuaded you :rofl: :sex: :rofl: 

Thanks Jess maybe I'll try him with a chunk of cheese later! 

Can they have quorn or tofu? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Quorn no, not sure about tofu...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been food shopping came back had :sex: going chines for tea :haha: jess x x x


----------



## SBB

I don't have quinoa I have bulgar wheat and cous cous could I do something with that do you think? What?!?! 

Also, can he have normal pasta (it's fresh stuff) 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: you ladies are sick sick sick.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Quinoa is a protein where as the other stuff is carbohydrate. That's why I give it to Lil. As for pasta, I give Lili the gluten free baby pasta, but I'm sure there is nothing wrong with well cooked pasta...


----------



## babyloulou

I think tofu is ok after six months Suz xx

No he didn't persuade me! My best friend came round! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Ah ok, will get some then! Couscous has lots of protein in though? 

Anyway will do him a bit of pasta, cheese and sweet potato I think. Random and fairly gross but he'll probably like it! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and our cheese is just extra mature cheddar. - is that ok?!

Sorry for all the questions :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He might think it's too strong Suz but safety wise I think it's fine- it's only unpasturised cheese that's a no-no x


----------



## SBB

See I don't need to read books, just ask you lot!! :D

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

:happydance: Connor pooped!!!!! Day 8. Filled up 3 diapers.... It was a bit more solid, but not seedy or straight diarrhea. That's good right?


----------



## babyloulou

Yay for poop!!! :happydance: I bet that's one comfortable little baby now! X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay Connor!! I bet that felt so good to him. Bless him :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- did you ever get Lili's results back from the chromosome tests? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

No, not yet... Might call when we get back. I thought that if there was something serious they'd have called... Then again we are talking about the NHS...


----------



## SBB

Yay Connor!! Sounds good :haha: &#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;

I have to warn you weaning poos are RANK!!!! :rofl: &#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no!! Is it solid Suz!! :rofl: Those poor pretty nappies! :rofl:

I'm sure they would have contacted you if there was anything wrong Jess :hugs:


----------



## SBB

I'm sure they would have let you know Jess, but yeh it's worth ringing just so you know for sure... 
X x x


----------



## SBB

No lou it's not solid, it's gross! Lumpy and just gross! :sick: I hope Ben stops pooing so much before you wean him :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:sick:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I forgot to tell you girls- Ben has started taking the cup! :happydance: Not enough to do full feeds yet but he had 2oz out of it on Thursday, 3oz on Friday and 4oz today!! He makes a right mess and gets it all over him but at least he is willing to try! :thumbup: He's even trying to feed himself with it!! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Yay lou! See, after only 5 months of trying and he's finally taken one - easy! :rofl: well done ben! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's so nice having such an easy low-maintenance baby! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well done Ben! :) Lili is getting used to a cup, but 98% ends up down her!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh and I forgot to tell you all... Joe's going home a day before me... :cry: I have to take Lili on the plane all on my own... :cry:


----------



## kcw81

Yay for Ben and the cup Lou!

Yay for Connor and the poo chell!

Sucks Jess about the solo flight- maybe lilli will be a quiet sleeping angel...


----------



## babyloulou

Oh that's crap Jess!! :-( Why's he got to go home early? X


----------



## lisaf

oh my goodness, that dream definitely tops mine!! :rofl:

Yay for Connor pooping! :)
Daniel has been a big pooper lately.. he pooped 3 times in under 2 hours.. 

Last night I dreamt that we were visiting a palace in India and there were tigers roaming everywhere but we were assured they were tame. Well every time we turned out backs they started to stalk us and eventually they just got all out of control and attacked us (must have been that talk of Jurrasic park the other day influencing me). Anyway, I was so worried that Daniel would make noise and attract them and we had an adventure trying to sneak out of the palace.

Daniel did great last night, slept from 7:30am until 3:30, then woke briefly at 5:30, was re-swaddled and he slept until 8:30. No dream feed for us.
Today, he got soooo tired that we fed him at 6, then again at 7 and put him down for the night.
I know I need the sleep, but I just can't go to bed at 7pm! I'm trying to get in bed by 10or 11.

He's been really fussy on his last few bottles though so I think he's starting to prefer the breast :dohh: So we're giving him 1-2 bottles a day now to keep him up with it.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls relaxing day today for me ff put me 3 dpo wooppp stay away :af: going to keep my self busy and not think to much about it x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey girls! Caz hope af never arrives!

I am watching women's world cup soccer. Sorry about England yesterday! Anyone watch it?


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Casey :hi:

No I don't watch it. Ste watches normal football but not the ladies one. How are you today? X

Hi everyone else :hi:


----------



## kcw81

I am good- it's early. Yesterday was nice - I feel dh helped a little more and I felt better about handing Jimmy over. Dh played less video games online than usual so that was nice. Those games are the worst cuz they totally tune you out completely . It's better fir him just to watch tv if he is relaxing so I can at least talk to him. Does ste play games still? How r u? Play your word on me!


----------



## babyloulou

He hasn't played his PS3 since Ben wad born. We both mess around on our iPhones alot though! I'm always on here or Facebook- I don't know what Ste does on his? ( not sure I want to know! :haha: ) xx


----------



## kcw81

Haha totally. Dh is always doing that chickens game on iPhone and then a bunch of sudoku and puzzle type games online. I think he has one of those brains that needs to focus on puzzley strategic type games . Boring! Those games drive me nuts although I love scrabble!


----------



## babyloulou

Do you mean Angry Birds? I LOVE that game!!! :lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi everyone! Glad everyone seems ok! Good news on Daniels feeding Lisa! 

Not much going on here, was ill yesterday from gallbladder trouble. Just a price u pay for having a baby I guess................Meant to be going riding but its torrential rain and not sure I can be arsed. Will postpone til tomorrow I think!

Just watching Elf. Random I know but not much else to watch! Oh but Pearls entertaining me by blowing raspberrys. I new trick she's learnt since wakin in her own room on a morning!


----------



## kcw81

Cute pearl blowing raspberries Ellen! Haha elf - u r so weird watching that in July!

Lou I hate that chickens game! It is so monotonous and makes me go Batty and cross eyed looking at it! Angry stupid chickens!


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- the raspberry thing is Ben's very favourite thing to do! It's what he does at night while I'm trying to get him to sleep just lies and blows raspberries for hours!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

They're funny arent they?

Well Pauls just told me we are expected at a wedding do next saturday night! Its only 45 mins away but he wants us to make a night of it and stay over..............and have mum look after Pearl. In theory Im ok with it cos we are close in case anything happend etc but in practice........Im not sure hahaha!


----------



## babyloulou

Oooo scary!! Sounds good though Ellen! And you trust your mum right?


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh god yeah........more than I would the IL's u know?? And shes v good for mum when shes had her for a few hours or so and really thats all it would be as we wouldnt leave here til 6 to check in and get to the venue for 7.30...............Then up for breakkie and would be home for 11ish the next day so really not ages apart. And it'll be less disruptive than if we took her cos we'd have to faff with car seats and travel cots etc etc storing milk etc etc!


----------



## SBB

Chickens game :haha: 

I don't have any game apps on my iphone! I just never play them... 

Ellen the wedding sounds nice. It was lovely to take S to the wedding the other week, but on the other hand I couldn't relax, I was on constant mummy duty. It would be nice to have a drink and not worry, if we'd been closer (it was 2 hours away) I probably would have done that... 

It's my 30th soon :cry: I was thinking of having a bbq at home, but worried it will be really stressful, so now thinking we could have a load of people to the cricket ground, set up a big marquee and a bbq and have a picnic/bbq etc there! There's a bar we could open, loos to use, we could take some bat and ball type games and have a fun day with everyone! What do you think? 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and Danny has spent loads of time with Sammuel this weekend, he has been making him laugh so much - very cute! Today S was on our bed and danny was hiding behind the door, then running and jumping over sammuel onto the bed! Sammuel was squealing and giggling so much it was great! And Danny said he's really enjoyed being with him this weekend which is nice :D 

I think boys just like doing 'boy' things with the babies and once the baby starts to react to it they like doing more! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Suz..............make the most of your 30th hun! Do whatever your heart desires. Take it from someone who lost her 30th due to preggers! Hahaha Not that I regret been pregnant then at ALL! But that sounds a lovely idea to celebrate! xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and Suz........another FAB game for something like that. The Parachute game!!!! Im sure Tescos were selling a parachute game for chips the other day............SO much FUN!!!!! x


----------



## SBB

What's the parachute game? Sounds fun! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Its ace suz..................theres a few games. Run and hide under as u all stand round a throw it up and down............ or throw loooooooooooooooads of balls on top them throw them up and all the kiddies have to run and catch as many as poss.............or you get get a number or colour then that no or colour gets shouted out and u have to run tp the opposte side.......and if the space is full then you are OUT! Hehehe I LOVE my old girl guide games hahaha x


----------



## SBB

Haha that sounds cool! Ok will check tesco :) 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and do the mars bar game!!!!!!!!!!!! Freeze a few and get blokes (drunken) to try eat it as fast as poss with a knife n fork in the wrong hands..........Hehehe causes a riot! x


----------



## SBB

Brilliant!!! Frozen mars sound pretty yummy :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I had one of those parachutes at school for my Special Needs class- they loved it! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls! Wow no posts since then!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pearls passports arrived! Yipee!!!!!!!!!!! Its so cute, bless!

We're in all day today cos expecting a tonne of stuff to be delivered. Holiday stuff, some pressies for Paul and some clothes for me and Pearl! Yippe! Feels like crimbo!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Ellen! :hi:

Are you ready for your hols?

I got 2 hours of sleep last night! Knackered!

Oh on a separate note.... Harper Seven Beckham!! For a little girl!! :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: ladies

Gonna be 34 degrees here today.... Bit too hot for my liking! Joe goes home tonight... :( he has a meeting tomorrow. Got to work out what he can take home with him as he's taking one of the suitcases tonight... At least we're only here one more day than him..

Harper Seven?! Seven?! Thats stupid, poor thing.


----------



## babyloulou

Seven!!! Beckham's shirt number! I mean Harper Seven is a silly name but wouldn't be too bad for a boy- but not a little girl!!! :nope:

Ben's just had the biggest screaming fit ever! His face was red, loads of tears and high pitched screaming! :shock: I've never heard him do that before- he hardly cries really. It was awful!


----------



## babyloulou

I hope she sleeps all the way on the plane for you Jess :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

I dont MIND harper...............Its better than flippin Cruz ffs, but seven?? Thats horrid! Why would a little girl want her dads footi number as her name! Flippin idiots!

Och Lou, what was the paddy about?? Bless him!

Wow Jess, that is HOT! I hope Joe takes as much as he can so u arent lumbered honey. Give him all the heavy stuff!!! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've given him most of the heavy stuff! ;) plus insisted that he take hand luggage to reduced the weight even more! 

Any news from Cat? Hope everything is ok...


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Yeh where is cat?! We need to know what's happening!! 

Lou sorry your sleep sucked :( is Ben ok now? Hate the random screaming fits when you don't know what's wrong! 

Jess wow that's hot!! Hope it goes ok getting her home, can't say I envy you on that! 

My bloody neighbours have their radio on so loud it's doing my head in. It's on SHIT fm and we are forced to listen to it... Why so loud?! We get on with them so I might just ask them to move it or turn it down... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

And harper seven? It sounds like a boy name to me! 

Then again I though Buddy Bear Oliver was ridiculous at first but now I quite like it :haha: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls!

Harper Seven? HArper isn't too bad but seven is hideous! 

Any news on Cat?


----------



## kcw81

I like Harper seven! I like boy sounding names for girls, I mean, my name is casey you know n that can go either way. Sevens cute! But it's a bit ego driven that's for sure.

Lou I hate the screaming fits! It's stressful when u have no idea why! Hopefully he was just letting out some gas or something.

Good luck for your flight Jess! What a challenge! If anyone can pull it off though it's you!

Suz tell them to turn it down! I hate that - is it waking s up?

Ellen have a nice little Christmas today getting all you packages! So cute that your baby has a passport.

Hi Marg!

The weekend was nice- dh spent more time participating with us than ever. I guess it helps that I talked to him the other day about how I felt overworked. He didn't seem irritated either which helped me relax. It didn't hurt that Jimmy was in those rare moods where the whole days he doesn't complain about much at all. They call it the calm before the storm in wonder weeks book. Ha


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just been matalan with oh mum why she got some holiday bits been the gym done light exercise been round the field with me dogs now chilling before i do tea 4dpo x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, I'm glad OH was more involved. I forgot to tell you that last week was daddy day care becausae Jax's normal daycare was closed b/c she went on vacation. The first two days were rough but by the end of the week those two boys were totally in sync. Now, he's much more attentive to Jackson. It was super helpful! Not only did he get to bond with Jackson more but he saw how hard it really is firsthand. It makes him appreciate the role a little more I think.


----------



## kcw81

That's awesome Marg! Yah the more time they spend the better! Every minute helps! A whole week of daddy time would be so great!


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, do you have Wonder Weeks? Isn't 34 weeks one of the milestones? Oh, and Jackson is properly crawling now...slowly but he is moving his arms and his legs are following...he's so cute!


----------



## kcw81

Aww that's great Marg! The book says week 37 is the categories milestone where they really start to inderstand the world and objects relationships to eachother. Sounds like they get a lot smarter starting now for u!


----------



## kcw81

So it's like week 33 to 37 is the "categories" milestone.


----------



## TySonNMe

Awesome, thanks! Seems like he's starting to learn object permanance as he looks for things when drops them more often. He likes to bang on stuff too. It'sa lot of fun, but he can be clingy at times b/c he wants to play with mommy or daddy now and not by himself. Also, he learned to pull himself to a stand and does not want to sit anymore! He wants to stand and walk LoL! I had been telling OH for like three weeks that he needs to lower the crib again and he kept putting it off...well, Saturday Jackson pulled himself up to a stand and the top of the crib was to his waist and I happened to peek at the monitor and I ran up to get him. Of course, he was happy to see me and had a big smile as I burst through the door like a SWAT team. Almost had a heart attack!!


----------



## SBB

Haha marg! Do you have a video monitor? Which one? Think we are going to order one today... Anyone else have a video monitor? 

Hey casey :wave: glad dh was great with jimmy this weekend! The boys are doing well! I must read the wonder weeks book I bought :dohh: 

We DTD twice yesterday :blush: :haha:

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Hey girls im back :wave:
So sad to be back. had such a fantastic holiday. We are going to book for next year at the end of the month. 
So what have i missed? Any gossip? Everyone ok,mums and babies?

Oh look at what my clever little man can do. :)



And here is my fav pic of the 2 of us at lake windermere :)



Ill put more pics in my journal when i get 5. 

We have decided to call our daughther Chloe Jayne now (still need to change my ticker) For some reason, as much as i LOVE the name Kiara, i just couldnt get used to it. :shrug:

xxx


----------



## kcw81

nice suz! twice??? how was it? yah I barely have time to read that book! I want a video monitor too!!! anyone have input on them?


----------



## Rudeollie

WOw Suz................way to go hun! Number 2 will be on the way soon at that rate! hahaha Ive FINALLY come off so Im sure Paul will want to juts do it all weekend, poor love hahaha 

I wish Cat would post...........I want to know Kitten and her are ok! 

Marg, thats funny about Jax, and nice he and OH spent some QT the other week. 

My packages came and all were a success. Apart from Simple baby suncream factor 50. £10 a tube...............and they are flippin teeny! It was BOGOFF but still at a fiver I feel scammed! hahaha


----------



## laura6914

Have you all forgot me :cry: :)

Oh how did cats labour go? When did she have LO? What has she called her?

xx


----------



## SBB

Sun cream is a rip off! Glad the rest was ok... 

Laura glad you had a great time! Love the hair! Shae looks so grown up... :) 

The video monitors are so expensive but we keep waking him every time we go in, and this way we could watch him without going in. 

Yeh it was nice Casey :haha: def won't be making baby no2 with no ov :( 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

Hey Suz :wave:
I must admit i could do with a video monitor cause if Shae has one on him and he wakes when we go in he will scream and scream and scream.
They are so pricey though. 
xx


----------



## laura6914

have you looked on EBay for the video monitors. You can get them for a resonable price sometimes.


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Laura hun, Im sorry - I have MAJOR baby brain and forget sh&t all the time. I MEANT to say I love Chloe, its a lovely name...............Its my SIL FAKE name for work hahaha They have too many Julies so her name was changed to Chloe! Glad u had a nice time. I loves the lakes xxx

YOu could ov without knowing it tho Suz. Its how most BF mums get caught out, they dont even know they ov.........FX hey! x


----------



## kcw81

Laura I love your hair!! so cute! probably handy too with a little one grabbing it all the time! I am constantly having to put mine up jimmy grabs it all day. Shae is so talented! I love the name Chloe except that one girl is Kloe kardashian and the kardashians are a bit annoying here, although I like it Chloe and I love Chloe Sevigny the actress. So yeah, I like it is what I am trying to say!

Suz seriously why twice?? Because usually you aren't in the mood so wondering whats up? but good for you!

Ellen the baby sunscreen is a total crock! I just put adult sunscreen on mine and we can share. I use sensitive skin kinds anyway for me.


----------



## SBB

Yeh FX! 

Laura I'll have a look on ebay... thing is I know Danny will just want to buy a new one! 

This is all because we put S in his cot last night and at 12.30 he was still asleep there (some sort of miracle!) so after we'd DTD we couldn't sleep without him in the bed so we went to check on him and swap his blanket over and woke him up... But Danny doesn't want him sleeping in his own cot without a video monitor! I don't want him sleeping in his own cot at all! :haha: 
Anyway, we'll buy the expensive monitor, then he won't sleep in the cot anyway and it will all be a waste of money! 

I like Chloe too :) 

x x x 

ETA Danny has ordered the monitor!! :dohh: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Casey I have to use the sensitive allergy suncream! Hahaha Ive bought it for her now so will just take it, but wont be messing nxt summer. Shes not even going out in the sun, not if Jess France temps are anything to go by! 34 is frikin hot man!

Oh and WE have those effin Kardashians over here too Casey. Cant stand em! Grrr!

Ive got a blister on the top of my toes from my birkenstocks. Ouch!


----------



## kcw81

You and Danny are so cute worrying and missing your little guy when he's just in the cot snoozing away! Get a monitor and go to sleep ASAP! If spending extra on video let's you all sleep for a good chunk at night it's worth it! Although u will prob stay up watching it!!!


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Suz seriously why twice?? Because usually you aren't in the mood so wondering whats up? but good for you!

Well I got out of the shower and the baby was asleep so I said shall we :sex: ? :rofl: so we did.... then we went to bed and the baby was in his cot and D wanted to do it again!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Yeh def worth it I think Casey - IF I get a decent nights sleep! Which lets be honest, I know I won't for a while yet! Last night was a fluke cos he had no afternoon nap and we went out so he didn't go down til 9pm... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Who are these Kardashians? I've seen them being irritating on tv ads but why are they famous?!?! 

S has only worn sun cream once, I just keep him in the shade. But I keep meaning to order some. I want decent organic stuff, I tried green baby but found it sticky - are they all sticky? 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, the Kardashians are famous for being famous. The father (who passed away) was a high profile lawyer representing OJ in his murder case. Oh, and the video monitor is awesome! After that incident, I am so happy we have it because I would not have known he was standing up otherwise! We got it for free from my brother as a hand-me-down.

Laura, Chloe is is such a cute name!


----------



## SBB

Seriously that made them famous?! They are dick heads!!! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Yup! Kinda like Paris Hilton...didn't do anything great or anything at all for that matter...just famous for being famous.


----------



## kcw81

Yeah they are totally famous for no reason! They are popular with some people too! 

Wow I can't believe u were in the mood! Maybe u are oving . That puts u in the mood. So how was yr foof?


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz the simple stuff is really good to be fair. Not sticky at all and dries in real quick!

Yep that Kardashians are those at the mo celebs.........They'll be gone in 5 years. D*cks!


----------



## kcw81

We are out in the sun all day with the dog in the yard and walking so I slather my pale baby all over and he is all white w it ! I don't care if it's hoppy or sticky as long as he doesn't care. I put it on his head too cuz he pulls his own sun hat off all the time and he has barely any hair and I don't want him burnt. His head is all hoppy with white ! It wears away tho. So it's ridiculous to buy expensive cream for him - it would be money down the drain.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh god no Casey. A burnt head is fatal in grown ups let alone babies so deffo slather the cream on him! I'll be doing it with Pearl and I do it myself on my parting tbh.

YOu get loooooooooooooads of sun compared to us dont you tho? Thats why our suncreams are so expensive here we dont get that much so when we do get sunshine the cream goes up a premium! x


----------



## kcw81

Wouldn't it suck if yr baby got burnt? SHe would be soooo miserable! We only get sun in the summer- otherwise it's rain! I am in Oregon- known as the rainy state. But suncream is huge market over here because of the other sunny states. There are so Manu kinds to choose from and you can buy huge ass bottles for like $10.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh I thought its was hot hot most of the time there?? Is there 2 Oregons Hahaha!

You see here a £10 bottle is 200ml! Tiny! I use a tube a day while Im away so costs me a fortune! Cant take the chance getting burnt. Once got heatstroke and thought I was going mad!


----------



## kcw81

Oh man thats not fair they charge so much! I like having such a big bottle that I don't care if some goops onto the floor ! I wish Jimmy was born with thick Indian like skin that my dad has but nope he is white as a ghost and u can tell he's never gonna be the type to get tan! He's got red hair like u so ghostly it is then.


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL...Jackson hair around the back part is very thin, but he doesn't mind his sunhat. His arms got pretty tan, but he's mixed so he was already a little colored. I live in Florida and sunscreen is pretty cheap here. One of my old friends has a 1.5 year old and she put up a pic on FB ofh her sunburnt...that poor baby and it's only her mother's fault!! When we go outside I slather on sunscreen on Jackson (SPF50) and always put his sunhat on!


----------



## laura6914

Sorry girls, keep having to dash. Phil is out running around after everyone so im sorting shae out. Now he can crawl (and crawl fast at that) i have to keep a constant eye on him. Just found him standing up holding onto the bottom step on the stairs :dohh:

I got some great factor 50 sun cream for Shae from asda. Its great, smells lovely and was only a couple of quid. A tiny bottle but has lasted ages. I plaster Shae in it as well. Although he has my skin, we are lucky and dont burn just go brown :blush:

Im glad everyone likes chloe. 

Suz, you will get used to S being in his own room. It took me a while but it does get easier. And way to go you on the bedding. Phil is lucky if he gets it twice a week :rofl:

xxx


----------



## kcw81

Yah jax is a bit safer with dark skin but still needs SPF! I need a Sun hat w a stupid looking strap for his chin to keep it on!


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh and Laura, those pics of Shae are so beautiful!! He is so handsome!


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Casey...I have the same one with the strap...I wish the brim was a bit more sturdy but it does the job!


----------



## laura6914

thanks marg hun. 

I have one of hose hats with the straps. Shae has a baseball cap to. To be fair though he is really good and keeps them on. 

His top tooth is coming through and he is being a little devil. His nose is running but for love nore money will he let ANYONE wipe it. He screams blue murder. He has had his bath bottle and is currently doing the 'feel sorry for me moan' in bed. lol. 

xx


----------



## SBB

Laura seriously we haven't done it for WEEKS - twice in one day is a very very very rare occurance! 

I hate the sun now to be honest, I'm always soooo hot, so I just stay indoors with S until the sun goes in usually. I know he could still burn even in the shade though... so I will get some sun screen asap! 

And yeh if I put it on him every day I'd def use cheap stuff! 


x x x


----------



## caz & bob

well i have got bad af cramps and backache never get this only couple of days before i see af only 4dpo x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Uh oh Caz!! When are you testing??


----------



## Rudeollie

COuld be implantation cramps Caz! Thats what I had before my BFP! Was SURE I was coming on.....................FX xxx

Just back from my biking. Good session today! But man alive Im hungry now!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, twice a year would be a luxury for me! :rofl:

Haven't read back yet. Hope everyone is ok. 

Ellen, did your stuff arrive?

So hot here... Was 30C in my room until about an hour ago... Dropped to 29 now! Not much fun with a baby! They hate the heat!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck Caz! :dust: xx


----------



## SBB

That's crazy Jess! It's warm here but nothing like that! 

Fx caz! :dust: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: woke up i feel like shit feel ruff i haven't had a drink hope i Sweet it out at the gym 5dpo wooppp x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Sounds good caz....xxx

Jess thats hot! Hot hot hot!!!

Hope everyone got some kip last night?? Oh and check out HIPP organics site. I regiestered with them, Ellas Kitchen and Heinz baby for freebies and got the HO stuff today. Its FAB, some cerereal a spoon and a big frtuit puree pouch! Then loads of vouchers and pamphlets woth recipes in!

MIL and SIL were due to come visit but SIL has a puncture. Lucky she only got to the end of her road and not the motorway when she found out. Shes 38 weeks pregnant and I wouldnt have wanted her stranded on the hard shoulder!!! x So now Im stuck with just the MIL....................Im TRYIN to be hospitable tho cos mum told me off for bitching the other week hahahaha x


----------



## kcw81

Ugh Ellen! Good luck being nice! Quiet here today. Lou must be super busy with benjarno. I am gonna go peek at fb to see if cat has news.


----------



## TySonNMe

Good morning girls! :hi: I took Jax to the gym with me and left him in their childcare room...came back and he was a hysterical mess! She said he had been crying on and off since about 10 minutes after I left so for about 30-40 minutes!! I was about to cry because he was soo upset! He won't be going back. The lady is really nice, but Jackson is just too cranky by the end of the day to deal with an unfamiliar environment. Sucks though because the class I went to was a great workout.


----------



## kcw81

Aww Marg! Poor jax! What if u tried one more time? Maybe he will get used to it? Or he's just in a mommy needy phase huh?


----------



## TySonNMe

He's been about 5 times now. The first time he was fine, but the last 3-4 times he's been too cranky to deal with it. He's been upset every time I've picked him up. He's just worn out at the end of the day. OH thinks he needs to get used to other people and it's not the people it's the environment. I'll just go to the gym after he's down for the night or when OH is home.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no Marg, thats horrid isnt it?? when youve gone away from them and return to hysterics! Breaks your heart! I have to work out after Pearls gone to bed now. I can get away with a bit of a home session forst thing in the morning but if I want a proper go I wait til Pauls home and sorting her out.

Oh I wish Cat would post! xxx 

Jess, hope the flight home is going ok honey xxx

Bracing myself for inlaws arrival.............due within the nxt hour! Phhht!


----------



## kcw81

hey ellen, when on earth do u find time to read? me, I have to pump and workout and shower and poop when the baby is napping and I can't read when he is awake! do u read when she is awake? good luck with the intruders!

ya marg poor jax just tired of the day by then!


----------



## TySonNMe

Ellen, have fun with the in-laws!! :rofl: My dad and his wife are coming next weekend! Joy! He's not so bad, but can be a bit demanding...last time he got put in his place very quickly...so hopefully this time he'll keep quiet!


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Casey..............Pearls sat next to me now whiel I read up on stuff. Shes sat up playing her Leap Frog Piano. Shes very proud when shes composing hahaha!

I just dont get the dynamic shift ive had with Pauls mum tho. We got on SO well before I was pregnant, and then WHAM! She went weird and everything started to get my back up with her! Hahaha x


----------



## kcw81

wow ellen I can't read anything for more than a minute or two with needy jimmy! lucky u!


----------



## TySonNMe

Aww, little Pearlie the composer!!


----------



## babyloulou

Neither can I Casey! He's definitely hitting the week 22 Wonder Week! Clinginess started in full force yesterday and today! I'm lucky if I get chance to nip for a wee never mind read a book!! :haha:

They do say that little girls are far more independent and less needy than boys! It's certainly been the case with all the LO's I've ever known!! 

Where the hell is Cat? I might send her a Facebook message...


----------



## kcw81

I think she's in labor! She must be since no posts at all. That's a two or 3 day labor so far! I can't remember when she was last on but she was starting her contractions.

Yeah little girls I have heard are more mature and independent sooner. Makes sense since we know that we are way more mature and smarter than most men we come across!


----------



## SBB

Aw poor jax! :( 

I am having a SHIT day dealing with C**TS (sorry chell) about my website. I am so mad at them I had to go for a walk for an hour to calm down :( 

Sammuel got his 3rd tooth through, randomly it's not the front tooth at the top, but the one next to it! 

He is cheering me up giggling, but a pic of cats baby (that she surely has had by now?!) would cheer me up even more! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, sorry you're having a crap day! I hope it gets better soon and glad you have Sammuel there to cheer you up!


----------



## kcw81

Sorry suz about the jerks u have to talk to. Sammuel is so advanced with his healthy big body and 3 teeth already! I don't get it - was he 2 months overdue when u had him?


----------



## SBB

Yes I think I was pregnant for 11 months really!! Apparently I got teeth at 4 months too... 

OMG S is the most covered in food ever! Gave him a cup of milk, couscous, sweet potato and pear - it's EVERYWHERE!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's got to be a funny picture opportunity Suz!! I wanna see it.... :haha:

Ben is very under the weather today. He's been put on oral antibiotics for his conjunctivitis cos the drops didn't work. Think they are making him a bit poorly- he's hardly fed all day and is doing dark green poos :-(


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies. Omgosh. I have the worst sunburn! I put on SPF 15 but it wasn't enough! We went on a long bikeride and took the kids to the park yesterday, then to the pool... I should have put on something stronger! I'm hurtin!

On an upside, Connor slePt in his room (in the crib) last night. From 10:30 to 6am. I put him down so I could sit neked bathed in aloe and he fell asleep so I left him there for the night.... He didn't wake for 7.5 hours! Isn't that fab?! Good thing cause I am so sore.

Connor got his shots yesterday. He's a mess today. Fever, bawling, uncomfortable. Dr said ok to switch to soy formula and hopefully his bowels will be more consistent now.

Kc- gosh I hope cat is ok. Do u remember if she said she was being induced for sure?

Suz- sorry people suck. I am getting cloth now. Serious. :rofl: Where do I get rice liners? Or what brand are they?

Ellen- little composer. Awe. Does she watch baby einstien?

Laura- I live Chloe! Sooo cute! Do u love ur short hair? I keep wanting to go short to cut off all my unhealthy dyed hair from years ago but cannot commit to losing so much hair!

Jess- r u home yet? I showed hubs lili and he was swooning over how tiny she is! Yay! I think I got him hooked and ready for another girl. At the dr yesterday we were talking to him and hubs said he would be ready within 6 months but scared if it happens any sooner. Haha. Hopefully we can get preg that fast! I still have some comid stashed away. Lol!

Marg- sad day! I got home from swimming with the older kids yesterday and Connor was sobbing the whole time, the sitter said. :( poor baby. Dang shots! It just breaks ur heart huh? I always feel so selfish when it happens and blame myself, but remember, when u are working out, you are investing in your health. It is so worth it and for jax to have a healthy momma. Don't feel bad! I had to remind myself of all the memories we made yesterday with the older ones. It was sad Connor cried, but he's ok. The kids needed time with mom and dad. And they loved it!

Oh and dd went down the big huge swirly water slide by herself! Tear! They grow soooo fast!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- sorry about the drops and the pink eye! That sucks! I hate meds! And vaccinations! I'm allfor them, but they sure do screw things up just to make them better!

Caz- fxed honey!!!! Xoxox

Hi to anyone I have missed!


----------



## SBB

Yay chell! What diapers are you getting? 

Do you want flushable liners? I don't know who makes them over there, I get totsbots ones here... 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw, Chell...hope your burn gets better soon!


----------



## Nightnurse

*I know alot of ladies who are taking clomid have alot of PG related symptoms every month so I thought it would be helpful for the whose who have had success to post what symptoms they had then getting a BFP,it would be help out all the ttc clomid ladies alot,thanks*:hugs:

*what dose were you on,
what days,
how many doses did it take before you got your BFP
what day did you test
Symptoms*

*could you please visit the thread at*
https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/671165-clomid-pg-symptoms.html#post11661885


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-there's the Sunbaby ones that Sandi got...or some minky ones from china that are soooo flippin cute! Do you have minkies? Do they leak? Are they not as absorbant? Hubs wants me to get the cheapest ones first and try them out. So might just get a few and pottytrain my DS with them...then move them to Connor....


----------



## SBB

Ok I am not a huge fan of the sunbabys... They are ok, but I have found a really runny poo seeps through where the stitching is and onto the clothes. Other than that they are pretty good! 

I have a cheapy minky one and it's ok... Have some decent 'minky' ones - itti bittis and they are fab. I'd suggest trying some cheapies but perhaps also do that trial you were looking at to try some good brands? 

I can post a link to the eBay cheapies I have if you like? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou I missed your post before... Sorry Ben is sick :( have you put bm in his eye?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I tried a few times last week Suz- it didn't help. His eye is really weepy and swollen and the skin around it is all red-raw and sore! Poor baby! :cry:


----------



## SBB

Aw poor benjarno :cry: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Poor Ben! I hope the oral stuff works! It's so hard to have your baby ill and not be able to do anything about it!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww poor Ben xxx Conjuntivitus is horrible! I used to get it lots when I was younger xxx

Anything at all cat wise anyone?? Its been aaaaaaaaaaaaages since she posted.Hope her and Kitten are just cuddled up and too busy to post! x

Well the inlaws visit wasnt too bad. We got to supermarket shop child free which was a treat! Then had a yummy chicken salad and muffins for afters. Yum!


----------



## babyloulou

No nothing Ellen. I've sent her a message on Facebook but her Facebook wall has messages from people from over the last few days asking her where she is and what's happening and she hasn't replied to anyone on there either :shrug:


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh, I hope she and Kitten are okay and just shacking up together.


----------



## kcw81

Shoot Lou that sucks about Benny! That's sure to make things fun.

Chell you use a sitter for Connor? How'd you find one? The Internet? Good job Connor sttn!

I don't remember if age was being induced or not!


----------



## Onelildream

KC-I know tons of trustworthy peeps thru church! :) I got a college girl to do it. she asked to be paid only 5 bucks bc she wanted to babysit so bad. lol. I couldn't argue!


----------



## kcw81

nice! its strange to think of a person hanging around in your house while you are gone who isn't family but I guess parents just get over that!


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, I think I read too much news and am just fresked out with someone being in my home. Maybe it's just a first child thing Casey? I think if I had 3 I would think differently! Chell is right though, each child needs to spend time with mommy and daddy so someone has to stay home with a sitter.


----------



## lisaf

Lol I remember the two times my parents ever got a sitter.... It was fun and I remember wishing they did it more often. Of course I was at least 5 by then.

Sorry about Ben's eye! 

Saw the neurologist today about medication. DH stayed home with D but my doc asked where the baby was and teased me that the only reason he squeezed me in on short notice was to see my baby, lol! I get to try Ritalin now. Very nervous...

Chell - I hate sunburn! :(. Low SPFs are fine, you just have to reapply every couple of hours..

Hope cat and kitten are ok! Can't wait to hear what they named her!


----------



## kcw81

Wow ritalin lisa- is that going to make you really energized and not be able to sleep? or are adderol and ritalin way different? nice to see you on here btw I Feel like you weren't on yesterday.


----------



## caz & bob

well not having :sex: tonight don't feel up to it x x x


----------



## SBB

I don't think cat was being induced but wasn't she having regular contractions? I'm sure she's just super busy with kitten and hasn't had time to get on! 

I'd be so scared to leave S with anyone but family! But by the 3rd baby I'm sure I'll be fine! 
Chell are you making full switch to formula then? 

What's ritalin? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

This is sammuel cheering me up! Sooo funny 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/b609c5ec.mp4

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ritalin is what they use to control ADHD in children in the UK Suz. If I remember rightly from my training it's a psycho-stimulant. It's used to treat depression and severe lethargy too in the US I think. It's in the Cocaine family (but a legal strain obviously!! :lol: )


----------



## SBB

Ah yes, knew id heard of it, my friends son with ADHD was on it...

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-not cold turkey...but eventually. I would like to continue nursing at night, but not quite sure how my body would handle it...during the day, you know? IDK. I want to quit to get preg, but don't want to bc I love nursing....ugh. Can't I just have a freakin period and not stop?! That would be ideal...oh and having a week off while we cruise would be nice too. haha.


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- my neighbour only feeds once a day- just the night feed. Her daughter is 20 months and she has done the once a day thing since 12 months- she says her supply just adapted. Her periods came back when she went down to the one feed. I don't think there's any fertility problem if your only feeding once a day xx


----------



## Onelildream

LOU-Thanks Honey! I'm not sure how to wean down to that....might be interesting. I will def try it!


----------



## Onelildream

Sometimes I want to throw a temper tantrum.... and I don't care who sees it. I'm so worked up over a stupid argument hubs and I had. I guess bc it's very rare we ever disagree/argue....bluh. He feels like I belittled him, which makes things worse....now I feel like crap and just want to cry....and it's stupid.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww what happened? X


----------



## Onelildream

It's dumb really...he posted on FB his long productive day and all the stuff he did yesterday, and I said "Sounds like what I do everyday" or something like that. and he got sooo offended, saying I could have never done all those things by myself, and he was happy to have done them with me, why did I make him feel unimportant, or unproductive, or ordinary....etc.... It was soooo stupid, but he was honestly upset. I just don't get it. I told him I never intended to make him upset or hurt his feelings, but I feel angry that he would get upset over something so silly! Then he said that I could have never taken the kids to the pool by myself, gone on a 12 mile bikeride pulling all 3 kids, or gone to work, cleaned the house, fed the kids, pool, bike, dr appt, dessert, etc all by myself.....but I didn't mean anything by it....just wanted to express that I feel I do TONS of crap all day every day and his posting just felt like "wow. big deal. Sounds like a day in the life of a MOM" you know? Maybe that WAS rude....but I don't know. I do a lot too.


----------



## Onelildream

Granted we had a very productive day.... I just feel stupid.


----------



## babyloulou

Awww! Tell him not to be so touchy!! Or just go and jump him! A quick :sex: and it'll all be forgotten :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Hmm, I think he was being overly sensitive Chell! You do so much stuff every day. Maybe he felt guilty and is overreacting?

Casey- Ritalin is quick acting and is out of your system in 4 hours. Took one and feel ok so far, not overly Stimmed.


----------



## kcw81

Aww chell I don't get it- so he is butt hurt because the other day he spent the day running around with the kids and doing chores, what u do everyday, and you teased him sort of after he tooted his horn about the productiveness? well its kinda true that you can do that stuff and do it everyday by yourself! But he was feeling proud of himself and I guess he is a but sensitive- maybe he feels like you are such a fricking Martha Stewart that you don't even need help and it makes him feel helpless or inadequate? And so he felt good about his contribution for once and u took it down a notch. Just let it go chell and try to see his poor old softy inadequate feeling point of view. And then butter him up with flattery about how u do appreciate him etc. Dont be annoyed- you are just so rad at mommy duty you can't help it! I may be off base here but that's what it sounds like.


----------



## SBB

Aw chell sorry you had a row :hugs: I can see both your sides, he was obv just feeling really pleased with himself and you bought him down to earth! I'm sure you've made up by now :hugs:

I'm off to meet some AP mummys today through FB and try on a sling or two, cos I'm not loving the babyhawk at the moment and might ask for a new sling for my bday! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Have fun Suz! What was the upset over your site yesterday btw??

Chell sorry about the fallin out. Hope u made up good and proper xxx

Pearl had some toast this morning, mainly sucked it but man alive when i took it from her all hell broke loose! she went berserk, HUGE tears and all! Hahaha Shes got a redhead temper on her for sure!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well been the gym came back made a sandwich for dinner a tuner and onion one my fav well couldn't eat it it knocked me sick so had to make a cheese one hope its a nice bfp coming my way 6dpo x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Sounds promising Caz! Hope it is your BFP! :hugs:

Chell- hope you've managed to make up :hugs:

Ellen- temper tantrums starting already!!! Ha ha! :rofl:

Suz- that sounds like a good idea! I can't get on with my Babyhawk either. People rave about them but I just feel like it goes baggy when I walk with it and I'm constantly hoisting the straps up- and Ben never looks comfortable in it :shrug: 

Hi everyone else :hi:

Well this week Ben's sleep has been bad again abs he's started waking between 5:30 and 6 and refusing to go back to sleep (this is after very little sleep all night) so Ste has been getting up with him every morning so I can have an extra two hours sleep. Ben then falls back to sleep while feeding at 8 when Ste brings him back up!!! Unfortunately he appears to have embraced this as a new routine and is doing the same thing every day!! I tried to break it by getting up at 8 so he can't go back to bed and he just fell asleep downstairs at 8 o clock for two and a half hours!! How the hell do I break this habit?? :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

Hi lou- don't let him sleep for the while two hours then. Wake him after an hour. And if he naps during the rest of the day wake him early... Then at night maybe he will be more worn out? Then try the CIO method a little?


----------



## babyloulou

I think he'd just cry if I tried to force him to stay awake :shrug: Maybe I'll give it a try xx


----------



## laura6914

hey ladies :wave:
Started getting ready for moving again so im not able to get on here much :(
Shae has the most AWFUL cold. Does nothing but scream when we put him to bed cause he cant breath through his nose. He has a cough and his top tooth is coming through. I have one Very grumpy baby on my hands. Karvol. vicks, cough meds, nurofen, nothing is working :cry:

Caz, its sounding sooooo promising. I to had the AF symptoms around implantation time. Keep us posted. :thumbup:

I know its hard Lou, but try keeping him awake. Thats what i have to do with Shae sometimes. If he gets tired around 5pm and looks like he is going to sleep i have to keep him awake and until at least half 6 and will bath him then put him to bed. If he naps after 5 he wont go to bed. 

xx


----------



## kcw81

Yeah he's prob so tired! I am sorry! That schedule isn't fair! I think it's normal to take a morning nap at 8 but that's only if u had a good night and woke up early at 6 to start the day. As it is for u- u had no sleep at night !


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw Lou, it's tough, but they're so young still and you can change their sleep habits. We went throug ha little rough period and Jackson was waking up at like 3a for an hour to play. I put up with it for a few weeks, but then ultimately I had to let him cry for a couple of nights and go in there and reassure him every few minutes that mommy's here and he's okay. It only lasted two or three nights with that method. I know CIO/CC is hard for you...I was at my wit's end because I was back at work and getting up in the middle of the night and being up with him for an hour was draining me... :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Last night, Jax woke up at 5a and I just grabbed him and brought him to our bed and he went back to sleep...I so miss co-sleeping sometimes...I love the smell of him and his soft skin!! And he looks so adorable when he's sleeping.

Oh and he's crawling now! It's so cute! Crawling and pulling himself to a stand and he's all over the place! Yippee!


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks girls. I think I'm going to buy a video monitor and try getting him into his own room and see if it makes any difference! I know he's only just gone 5 months but he's starting to sit up using his hands for balance and once he can sit up properly the crib sides are going to be too low to be safe anyway! 

Marg- I know what you mean- regardless of the lack of sleep I'm going to miss cuddling up to him! I'll be cuddled up to smelly Ste again instead!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Haha poor ste! Sammuel went through the 5 am phase too, back to sleep at 8. We got blackout blinds! He still wakes pretty early sometimes but we just cuddle up and he usually goes back to sleep... 

Marg that's so cute he's crawling and pulling himself up! &#58152; 

Did anyone see my video I posted of sammuel yesterday? 

Lou I'll post later about the slings! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

i never saw it suz but i havent read back through the pages. What pg is it on?
xx


----------



## laura6914

oh girls, i finally got 5 to put some holiday pics in my journal if you fancy having a nosey on the last pg. there are only a few. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'll go have a look Laura x

Suz- no I didn't see the video- when did you post it?

We've got black out blinds up- it doesn't seem to make any difference! :shrug:

Which video monitors have you all got? X


----------



## TySonNMe

Laura, I love that last pic with the whole family! You guys are so adorable!!

Lou, we have the Summer Infant monitor: https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...r&x=0&y=0&sprefix=summer+infant+video+monitor


----------



## kcw81

SUZ!!! haha soo cute of sammuell! I forgot to watch it yesterday being too busy as I had a doctor appt. Holy mose so fun! I love when they get like that where they Squeal with laughter and it almost seems like they are on crack they are so happy and delighted! 

Marg yay for jax! Is it fun for him to get around? do you have to watch him even more closely now? like you can never ever even just leave him in the middle of the living room for a few minutes while running to the loo or something or is it pretty safe still if the room is safe?


----------



## kcw81

I want a video monitor too but noontime to research it right now- wNt the cheapest and best reviewed If possible haha. 

Ellen that's so cute about pearl and her screaming about the toast! MY TOAST! She says.


----------



## TySonNMe

It is a lot of fun Casey, but we definitely have to be careful about where he is and what he's doing. When he's at home, we're pretty watchful over what he's doing anyways.


----------



## kcw81

Yeah I guess you always have to be but now if I lay Jimmy on the activity mat the worst he could do is roll over to the couch or the wall. When he crawls and stands ge could hold on to the couch and then timber!!! Fall over and Hurt himself.


----------



## laura6914

oh im with you marg. Now Shae can crawl i cant take my eyes off him for two minutes. yesterday evening phil was in the livingroom i had popped upstais to the toilet. On my way back down stairs Shae had pulled himself up and was holind onto the second step from the bottom :dohh: I seriously need to invest in some stair gates now. 

xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, check craigslist...lots of people sell theirs when they don't need them anymore for dirt cheap compared to a brand new one....video monitor that is.


----------



## TySonNMe

Yes Laura! We had a scare whne Jackson pulled himself up in his crib and OH hadn't moved the mattress down!! I almost had a heart attack.


----------



## SBB

Here you go girls https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/...o/b609c5ec.mp4

Lou I think we went for this one cos it has great reviews https://www.amazon.co.uk/Summer-Inf...Z58W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310577260&sr=8-1
The blackout blinds made a little difference to us, but I think it was just a short phase, and if I snuggled up with him he'd kind of realise it was time to go back to sleep. If he didn't then I'd just go back to sleep anyway and when I woke up he'd usually be asleep! 

Chell love the new avvie! 

I'm off to look at your pics laura... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Gosh Laura he looks SO grown up! Lovely pics! Love the bump and baby in arms :) 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies :hi:

We're back safe and sound! Lili was an angel on the flight and the French are much more accommodating to the flying solo with a baby thing. Was sent to the front of the bag scanning queue and was first on the plane!! Only tough bit was getting all the bags etc on my own with Lili in the sling. 

Haven't read back, how is everyone? Any news from Cat yet?! 

:hug:


----------



## babyloulou

Oo thanks Suz- those reviews look really good! :thumbup: I'm going to buy that! X


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Jess! :hi: Glad you're back safe and had an alright solo trip! :thumbup: 

No there's been no news from Cat! She's disappeared! :shrug: Hopefully she's had kitten and is having a relaxing stay in hospital and that's why she can't get on! X


----------



## kcw81

Welcome back Jess! Good job on the flight!


----------



## Rudeollie

Glad you are back Jess and the flight sounds great! Well done! x

Suz that vid is so cute. He looks so rock n roll!

Laura, the pics are lovely. Suz is right, Shae looks SO grown up now! A boy not a baby.......Sob!

Not much from us, just chillling before bath and bed then Im off biking. I love it! Its so addictive! Just wish I had somewhere more challenging to go to. Its all flat round here apart from a little slope as I get on the bike path by the canal!


----------



## laura6914

Suz i had a look at that link but its saying image/video no longer available :shrug:
He has come on leaps and bounds the passed few weeks. Hes not a little baby any more :cry:

Glad you had a lovely time Jess and bless lili. :)

Right girls im off again. lol. Got to bath Shae and put him to bed so ill catch you all tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## SBB

:( Laura it said that on my comp too but fine on my phone, I uploaded it on my phone... 

Lou our vid monitor should come Friday I hope so will let you know what we think! 
Casey do you just have a normal monitor now? Or a sensor pad one? 
We'll have to keep the sensor pad too. Wish the video ones came with that too. 

Jess so glad it was ok getting back! :hugs: is Joe home now or did he have to go away? 

No word from cat, I keep checking her FB but nothing! Really hope everything is ok and she's just super busy with kitten... 

I gave sammuel aubergine for dinner and he got a little red rash come up on his face... It went again quickly and he seemed fine. I googled and it's not uncommon. 

I'd really quite like to go for a bike ride now Ellen! 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Do you bike ride on your own Ellen while Paul stays with Pearl? X


----------



## SBB

Maybe this will work... https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/b609c5ec.mp4

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz that's adorable! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

What's everyone having for dinner? Danny is in London at a gig so I'm having mushroom risotto! He doesn't like it so I always have it when he's not here! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm having quiche, homemade oven chips, salad and coleslaw!


----------



## TySonNMe

Dinner sounds yum!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I had baked potato, cheese, beans and Linda mcartney country pie... Mmmmmm....

Suz, love that vid of S! He's adorable!!! :) xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

UKers, are you watching Jo Frost extreme
Parental guidance? Only just switched over... Wish I'd known it was on, love her!


----------



## babyloulou

No Jess- I'm watching Friends for a change! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I used to watch friends every day!! Now I never seem to for some reason :( 
Didn't see Jo frost. just going to watch the apprentice... 

Quiche and chips sounds lush... Jkt potato and beans :sick: I only have beans about twice a year, on toast - only way they're acceptable :haha:

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies! All is better. :) talked a ton about it yesterday night and had make up sex this morning. :blush: All is well.

Suz-HE'S ADORABLE! I love the giggles! I wish you could bottle them up and keep them forever!

Jess-Welcome home!

KC-thanks for your kind words. I felt the same way! He was being so stupid about it. thank heaven it's over. I'm sick of talking about it like it was such a huge deal! He kept reminding me how "out of character" it was for me to have said that. I deleted my comment. Fooey.

Lou-it is still possible to sleep train. Just don't get him and let him cry it out. It takes about 3 days tops. Sorry. I know how hard it is to do that...

Worried about Cat....Nothing on her wall or her hubs'. I really hope her and kitten are safe and sound. I'm not sure how to handle it if anything went wrong!!! 

Caz-a week until testing! woot!

Marg and Laura-crawling babies are so fun and SOOOO FAST! Before you know it they will be running in circles around you!

my sunburn still kills. DDs birthday is tomorrow. Spoiled little stinker! and we are going down to my sweet friends' parent's house this weekend to their mass garage sale to raise money for her medical bills. I cannot wait to see her!!! She's the one that has breast cancer. She's friggin ADORABLE bald!


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-beans on toast?! WTCrap?! like refried beans or black beans?! seriously?!


----------



## SBB

Baked beans chell! You must have them there?!?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I don't like beans with cheese either. I only like them on toast or with chips and veggie sausages. And ALWAYS with brown sauce!!! Hate them without brown sauce!

Chell- it's baked beans in tomato sauce. These....

https://harvey.nu/beans_on_toast/P002237heinz_beans.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Glad you made up with Lars :hugs: xx


----------



## Onelildream

wow, USers would never put those on toast! How funny that our food ideas are so different... We usually eat those as a side with hamburgers or hotdogs...very rare any other way, maybe in some chili mixes, but hardly any other way that I can think of. I have never tried on toast...maybe I will sometime. :)


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: I love you ladies!


----------



## Onelildream

i fed 2x on one side, and now one of my breasts is about 1-2 cup sizes bigger than the other. hahahhaa. Looks like I could fall over at any minute!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: chell! 

:sick: with chips, :sick: brown sauce!!! I also don't like ketchup :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

I'm not sure you'd have anything to put ketchup on, Suz. You're a vegetarian, right? oh, I guess fries...that's chips, right?


----------



## SBB

Well Danny puts ketchup on chips, fried egg, eggy bread (French toast), any quorn (meat substitute) stuff we have, potato wedges... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Gross beans on toast!! I'm a veggie too and that's nasty! Haha. Ukers eat weird. Like that weird stuff what's it called marmite? Eeewww.


----------



## SBB

Mmmmmm marmite!!!!

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: I'm sure we are just as strange!


----------



## kcw81

Why not just jelly?? Haha. Ya we actually eat like pigs over here so that's our weird trait.


----------



## babyloulou

Hmmmmm Marmite!!! Love marmite! :kiss:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have you tried marmite cashews? Mmmmmm...


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I love them Jess!! And the crisps- and the rice cakes- and the cheese- and the bread sticks- and the....... etc etc....


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, but the cereal bars aren't very nice!!


----------



## babyloulou

Not seen them- they don't sound nice to be honest :sick:

Oh I've been meaning to ask you Jess- which garden swing was it you have? Do you like it? I want to get Ben one x


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys- had Jimmys 6 month today and alls well. He got jabs and Hated them but forgot about them in 20 mins. She said wean from swaddling in the next month, it's ok to just introduce food slowly as long as I try a few times a week- and it can just be mushed up something like apple or Banana and don't have to do rice cereal. She said standing Jimmy on his feet won't make him bowlegged either! He weighs 15.2 lbs and is 25.9 inches. 40th percent for weight and 75th for height. She said he's great proportion wise and looking good. So the appt went very smoothly! Glad I have a little more time to wean from swaddle and to take it slow on solids. No big deal!


----------



## lisaf

sounds like a great checkup!

hmm, I must be a weird american because beans on toast looks pretty good.

Oh, and a weird American thing is biscuits and gravy (biscuits here are like savory/plain scones over there)...


----------



## Onelildream

Haha Lisa. Strange American! Jk. Hows the ridalin working? Does it make u antsy or not antsy? Not sure what it is targeting. ?

Kc- glad the appt went well. Connor had his on Monday and was fussy that day but better now. 11lbs 4 oz. :) I am so proud. Haha.


----------



## lisaf

ritalin is ok... I feel fine, energized/alert but not antsy. I do feel a little dizzy a few hours after its worn off which is a listed side effect and not too bad.


----------



## babyloulou

I've had half an hours sleep :cry: I don't know how much more I can take! I've been trying to just sleep anyway and ignore him since 3 o clock and nothing is working! :cry:


----------



## kcw81

Oh Lou I am so sorry buddy! Just ship him to the cot ! Are you gonna do the cot thing once you get the video monitor? He will have to get used to it for sure but he will end up loving the solo sleep I hope. We found a used video monitor today from craigslist and are picking it up tomorrow. I think it's the same kind Marg has, summer infant.

Lisa glad the meds r ok so far. I don't like gravy but I love biscuits! Dipped into anything but gravy- honey is good!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes we are going to try it tonight. I've told Ste he needs to get a piece of plywood today so we can get the Sensor pad set up in the nursery tonight. We've got to try it- I can't keep going like this!!


----------



## SBB

:( sorry lou :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just got back from my sons leaver assembly never cried so much in my life very sad so proud of him weather her is nice so going for a wake after dinner with the dogs x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh good luck tonight Lou...just listen to your gut and follow your instinct. If something doesn't feel right then modify your plans. And it's okay to cave in and nurse him or rock him or co-sleep or whatever works for you. I wish someone would have told me that when Jackson was born! I still have deep regrets for letting him CIO at only a few days old when I was trying to listen to my mother and OH. I will never forget the look on his face when I went to check on him.


----------



## laura6914

Oh lou im sorry you having such a shit time hun. 
I know CIO isnt something you want to be doing but it doesnt seem like you have a choice. at least with the video monitor you will have that added piece of mind that he is ok. Does he sleep on his back? May be worth trying him on his side/belly :shrug:

As for the food subject. LOVES beans on toast. yummy. HATE MARMITE. To be honest i have never tried it, just the smell and look puts me right off. We had homemade cottage pie for tea last night and it ws delish. :) I made more than enough to freeze some and get another meal out of it. :)

Im not sure if is just my computer or what Suz but the link didnt work again. Just came up with a second window that was black :shrug:

So i had an appointment ome through today for Shaes 8-12 month check up. Im well nervous. Its got a questionaire attatched that i need to fill in and take with me. Some of the things on there he isnt doing yet. Well not properly anyway. 

It asks if he drinks from a cup. He uses a sippy cup does that count. Also asks if h uses a spoon. He does but the food dont stay on it, it ends up on the floor or his lap before t reaches his mouth. :haha:

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha Laura I think that will qualify as using a cup and a spoon. I mean come on Health Visitors! Hes 8 month old hahahaha! I think he's doing marvellous anyhoo xxx

Aww Lou, Im sorry for your no sleep hun. Did u see This Morning the other day?? It was a woman called Helen Walsh who wrote a book on the sleep deprivation she had after her son was born. I only caught the end of the interview but I think it has some tips on how to help things....................Maybe its on on demand??

Well Im super happy today (apart from its been a week since Cat posted I think???) My friend in Beruit, has just got her BFP! She was a clomid chick, then went onto the hormone injections...........Then IVF and had a MC first round. Well now after 5 go's, she has her BFP again and has THREE embies on board! Roll on the next few weeks so we can see if its one, twins, or TRIPLETS! Gosh she'll need a nanny to help if it is hahaha x


----------



## laura6914

lol thanks Ellen, you know how it is, everyone compares an i dont want them thinking m a bad mum. :blush:

YEY for your friend. Thats great news. Oh 3 would be.... erm.... interesting. lol. 
I can imagine how happy she is. :)

xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha oh totally Laura! You feel under a microscope on these appointments dont you? Madness hahaha!

Oh god THREE! Imagine................She's only got her hubby over there too. Shes hankering to return to the UK to be near family and I reckon 3 might fight that corner for her hahahaha!


----------



## laura6914

oh you do indeed. I HATED it the first few days after Shae was born and they would come to the house. Cringe. 

I imagine he wouldnt have a leg to stand on. :haha: Does he originally come from over there. Doesn't he have any family that could help out at all?

x


----------



## laura6914

holy moley.

Im viable tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## Rudeollie

Holy moly thats come round quick hasnt it? Wow!

No he's British too, they moved out there for his work. He's some big wig architect out there and the move was for 3 years til a project finished..........But thats possibly going on for another 2 years so not sure if he'll renue his contract or come home. Lots of cash vs family and secure upbringing.............I know what Id do. Id die without my family round me.

Saying this, Pauls applied for 2 more jobs recently. One in New Zealand and one in Spain. I said as long as mum comes and Im near the beach lol, I'll cope hahaha!


----------



## laura6914

i moved away from my family when i was 18. OK it ws only 3 hours drive away but i adapted and only see my mum once a month. 
But now i have kids, i dont think i could move abroad. 
Unless put in that situation though its hard to say what i would do. If it meant a better life for Shae and Chloe then :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen- Stes been on at me for ages about moving to Spain or France but I'd miss my Mum too much! :-( 

Laura- yay for being viable!! :happydance:

Ive just had a lovely relaxing bath after the lovely Ste came home early and took Ben out for a walk so i can rest after our couple of sleepless nights. Was going to have a sleep too but can't because I am missing Ben too much! :rofl: :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## laura6914

oh bless you lou. 
Its impossible isnt it. 

Does anyone want my son for the rest of the day. He is driving me NUTS!!!!! *pulls hair out*


----------



## Onelildream

Oh Lou! :(

Ellen- that's fab! 3 embryos! How fantastic. Fxed they all stick!

Laura- do nurses come to your home for check ups?

Hi all! It's dd's birthday! 5! Where does the time go?! Off to salt lake city tomorrow!


----------



## Rudeollie

Its something Paula nd I always discussed but never had an opportunity til now............We'll see. Hes only applied so long way to go. I have rellies in NZ tho and now we dont smoke we wouldnt have an issue gettin accepted. Hahaha

Aww nice one Ste! And totally get the not been able to sleep without him there. Madness isnt it?

Just shared a clementine with Pearl. Or should I say DIDNT share with her......little piggy wolfed it down! x


----------



## laura6914

yeah hun. The midwives come about 3 times and then they sign you off to the Health visitors who come a few times after that. 

Happy birthday to your LO to. 

xx


----------



## kcw81

Happy Birthday to your DD Chell!!

Lou so glad you had a bath, wish you would just be able to go to sleep! I know how that is though, its not like you can sleep at the snap of somebody's fingers. Only men can do that.

Ellen where might you move to? I missed that. IT sounds neato and exciting to go somewhere new I Think. maybe you would escape the inlaws too.

Laura congrats on becoming viable tomorrow! very crazy how time flies. 

So how much do all your 6 month babies weigh? Jimmy is definitely a bit slim but its not to worry. I am not concerned one bit. Also it doesn't bother me about him not hitting milestones yet, I think maybe its cuz he is still young and hasn't gotten to the spot laura and marg are at where they are having all these new talents expected! 

Yeah wheres cat huh? so weird.


----------



## Onelildream

Laura-Sounds nervewracking!

Ellen- I think moving would be an adventure! Would ur mom come?


----------



## Onelildream

Hi kc! 

Laura- yes I forgot to say congrats on viability! How wonderful!


----------



## babyloulou

Happy Birthday Max!! :flower: xx

Casey- :hi: What does Jimmy weigh? What milestones isn't he hitting? X


----------



## Rudeollie

OH my god oh my god! Pauls just text me.................The spanish job............they've offered him 70k, a apartment in Madrid free for a year. 30% bonus, and a years tuition for me! Holy sh*t! Im freakin out now hahahaha!

Happy bday to your DD chell. Have fun on Salt Lake. My friend used to love there! Lovely place and peoples! x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god Ellen!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Rudeollie

I know Lou, holy moly or what! I was been all flippant before but now.........Phew! Blown away! Its obv not a beach home but hell, madrid! Even if it were for 2 years, the cash we could save from a free apartment would be immense!


----------



## TySonNMe

Casey, I wouldn't worry about hitting milestones since they are usually across a broad timeline like 6-9 months or 8-12 months. Jackson's 6 monh checkup stats: He is 19 pounds and 7 ounces and in the 80th percentile. 85th percentile for height and head circumference.

Laura, congrats on viability!!

Very worried for Cat. I hope she checks in somewhere soon!!


----------



## Rudeollie

I know Marg I am too..............Its been a long time hasnt it?? I realy really hope they are ok! x


----------



## babyloulou

I've just checked Facebook again and she's not been on there still either!? Do none of the USers have her number? X


----------



## Onelildream

Ellen! That's fabbbbbbbbb! Wow! That is wonderful! So how soon would u move?! ...if he takes it

Lou- lol. It's my dd, Maddie. Hahaha. I don't blame you, you never get any sleep! 

Seriously worried about cat. Something awful. She would have been on to share the news if everything were well by now. Wasn't she last on like the 4th of July? That was a long time ago!


----------



## Onelildream

No, Lou. She's a canuk. Not sure I even know how to make a call to Canada. :( now I wish I did! I'd call her!


----------



## Rudeollie

Im not sure Chell. Pauls got a conference call with Madrid tomorrow. But the companies going bonkers for him! Its a british/american company..............:wacko:

I know it has been so long. Gosh Im prayin all is ok and she is just busy busy busy.........Just keep thinking about her fall and that bleeding she was having:cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Oops sorry Chell and Maddie!!! :dohh: 

Happy Birthday Maddie!! :flower: xx

I was just hoping that maybe she's had her and having a hospital stay and that there is maybe no Internet there? Does anyone know how long a hospital stay usually is in Canada? It seems strange than none of her friends and family have posted any congrats or anything on her wall though!? The last thing she posted on Facebook was a comment on a wall post on the 7th that said she had an ultrasound booked that day!? I'm thinking maybe she ended up with an emergency CS that day and now they are having a hospital stay?


----------



## kcw81

It is so strange about Cat!! sheesh. 

Lou jimmy was 15 lbs 2 oz yesterday, 40th percentile. he is 75th percentile in his height. no biggie. I don't know about milestones, I guess I mean he can't sit up yet and he doesn't eat solids. he has good dexterity and eyesight and stuff like that, I ain't worried !

Ellen take that job! MAdrid would be so fun!


----------



## babyloulou

Ben can only sit up if I balance him on his arms- and even then he falls over 50% of the time x 

Hmmm I'm really worried about Cat now :-(


----------



## Onelildream

Kc he is right on track! Percentiles mean nothing. Sometimes it's only a couple ounces from 40th percentile to the 90th, so don't worry about that. And boys are slower with milestones, but he'll get there when he's ready. Do u have a jumbo? That might help strengthen his back muscles. :)


----------



## Onelildream

Me too Lou. It's been 7 days. She was so excited to return and report that I just feel she would have been on by now. I stalked her friends and family andno one has said anything. Anyone with her maiden name or married name.... And nothing. :(


----------



## Rudeollie

I know, youd think that if she had her and all was well there'd be at least one post saying congrats.................God I hate this! Im sending as many positive vibes as I can to them all x


----------



## kcw81

Haha I did the same stalking chell! I am sure it's one of those things- being in the hospital with no Internet or not in the mood to get online being in the midst of all of it right? 

Yeah the Bumbo is helping and he is getting better all the time. I ain't worried.:)


----------



## kcw81

How much does Ben weigh ? And Sammuel? Just curious.


----------



## babyloulou

I've just done exactly the same Chell! There are no posts anywhere! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- Ben was 15lb 9oz last week at 21 weeks and 1 day x


----------



## kcw81

Was cat really big on fb though? I mean I am on fb but I never post anything except uploading photos occasionally. I never do a status, maybe she just isn't into fb and neither Is her immediate family?


----------



## Onelildream

IDK. but surely she'd have a friend or at least one family member saying congrats, or spreading the news...


----------



## TySonNMe

She doesn't have a phone number or email or anything listed on her info page?


----------



## Onelildream

Email...but if she hasn't been here or FB I'm not sure email would be useful


----------



## babyloulou

kcw81 said:


> Was cat really big on fb though? I mean I am on fb but I never post anything except uploading photos occasionally. I never do a status, maybe she just isn't into fb and neither Is her immediate family?

Well i think she was quite into it as she added me last week and looked through all my photos. She posts on it very regularly by the looks of things- there's posts from her sister and other friends regularly up until the 7th :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou or Chell, do you think maybe as you're Cat's friend on FB you could contact her sister through it and ask if she's ok?


----------



## babyloulou

That's a good idea Jess! Do you want to do it Chell? I don't mind doing it but just thought as you've posted on her wall a couple of times she will have proof that you are a friend of Cats xx


----------



## kcw81

Yeah do it please! I am sure she will think it's normal if us to inquire since we are her clomid bump buddies.. Unless its her secret and nobody knows she is part of a clomid mommy chat group !


----------



## Onelildream

yes i will do it! right now


----------



## Onelildream

done. here's what I said "Janice, my name is Chellie. I am a friend of Cats...I know this is a bit strange and unorthodox, but I have not heard from Catherine since the 7th and have grown quite worried about her. I am wondering if there is anything you can tell me...I am just sick with worry and hope all is well, but haven't heard anything at all, whether she is ok and the baby...last I knew she was going in for an ultrasound...Please help. Thank you so much. I will tell our friends and ease their minds as well."


----------



## Onelildream

problem is, I'm leaving tomorrow and if she posts any later, I won't have internet to check it!!! I will be back home on Saturday....will try to post sooner....


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh, thanks Chell! I hope Cat's sister responds soon!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Chell. Xx


----------



## kcw81

Thank u chell! Let's hope u hear today!


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys I am a huge dork and dying to see the new Harry potter movie! Also- those breast milk ice trays I bought are Dumb. Think I am just gonna settle and pay for lansinohs. It's just a pain to do trays - and extra time and a mess and annoying to thaw- u gotta thaw them like 3 at a time- so if u r trying to do a 7 oz bottle it will take time to watch the bottle as it thaws and shove more in. It's dumb for my purposes of bulk storage.


----------



## caz & bob

well done chell hope she get back soon x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well done Chell! :thumbup: That message was perfect xx

Yeah Casey that sounds like a right faff!! Just pay the money for the bags instead!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Well done chell. I'm sure she's fine, it is odd though. She hasn't logged on here since July 8th :( really bloody hope her and kitten are ok... 

I can't remember what else I read! 

Happy bday maddie! 

Ellen :wacko: that's scary! 

Casey I am seeing the new HP on Sunday :) 
Sammuel weighed about 21lb4 at 6mo but don't forget he's a monster baby!! 

Hmmmm what else did I read? 

We have been shopping ALL DAY!!! only been to bloody Primark and pizza express but somehow it took all day... :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi suz! What'd u buy?


----------



## babyloulou

Mmmm I LOVE Pizza Express!! :flower:

God I'm so tired I actually feel physically ill!!! :-( After Ben only having half an hour last night he did his swimming class at lunch time so I thought he's bound to be knackered now! NOPE!! Ste walked him for 2 hours in the pram and he didn't fall asleep once! He's now lying on the bed messing around instead of feeding and playing with his feet :dohh:


----------



## SBB

A load of crap :haha: no, picnic blanket, shirts for Danny, some tops for bf and a couple of bits for sammuel. Nothing exciting!

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou what is wrong with him?! Surely he must NEED sleep! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I don't know :cry:


----------



## Rudeollie

Excellent message there Chell! Well done hun xxx

Cool on primarni and pizza express Suz. Yummy! 

Sorry the trays arent working for you Casey, and I cant believe you are a Potter fan!!! Shock! Hahaha


----------



## kcw81

Lou I just don't get it! You would think he would be all cranky then with no sleep. I should google it to see about other cases similar. 

good load of crap you got there suz! haha. 

Ellen ya total potter fan. I want to sit and re-read the last 3 or 4 books but guess when I will have time to do that? NEVER!


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, I watched that video of Sammuel...so cute! I love baby giggles!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, I'm with you on the Potter mania! :) 

Lili is 6 months old today... Where on earth has the time gone?! 

I'm upset with Joe, but he is clueless to the fact that I am and I have no way of initiating a conversation to tell him... I feel like we were 2 separate people on holiday. If I had Lili he'd disappear to a different room and seemed stuck to his computer and phone not to mention the TV! I bought some condoms and packed them in the suitcase so that he would see them... as a BIG hint... well they came back unopened... :( As a test one day I decided that I would consciously not initiate any physical contact at all... guess what? Not one hug, kiss or even a stroke... I feel like I'm the mother of his child, but I don't feel like a wife, partner or lover in anyway... THEN today we adjusted Lili's buggy to the upright position rather than the lie down pram bit. I said "I'll put this stuff away for next time... he replied "babe, stop saying that, it's not going to happen." No discussion. No considering why I might want another one or how important it might be to me. He's decided and that's it. It's really getting me down and I have no idea how to tackle it... He'll get all defensive or dismissive if I try and talk to him. If I write it in a letter to him he'll never mention it and probably won't change in anyway... I feel like he's lost all interest in me. :cry: :cry: Sorry to rant ladies. I just don't know who else I can vent to!! :)


----------



## kcw81

Aww Jess! Shit! You gotta be able to talk to him about this!! He cares for you and doesn't want you to feel unloved I am sure of it!! Talk to him in a way that isn't accusatory, Saying "I feel so sad because I feel that we have lost our intimacy and I want us to be lovers and parents and I don't feel attractive to you, etc" Ask him why he doesn't want to have that physical bond anymore or tell him you feel like you really need it and hopefully he can touch you more because you really miss it. I don't know! You gotta talk to him!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Jess :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry you feel blue :hugs: They do say the worst time for relationships is straight after having a baby- I think it's especially difficult for some men. Everything in your lives has shifted and it seems like he's doing the typical man thing of backing off and burying his head in the sand :hugs:

I think Casey's advice of how to raise the subject is perfect!! :hugs:

Love you xxxxx

X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Casey, I know I have to talk to him, I just don't know how.... I feel like it's been an uphill battle for his affection for years now... I'n almost at the point where I want to do something dramatic so that he gets a wake up call!


----------



## SBB

Aw Jess :hugs: sorry you're feeling crap. Seriously aside from our totally random twice in a day DTD I feel like me and Danny are the same. I think perhaps it's fairly standard after having a baby, being so busy etc etc. 

But I agree with casey, you've got to talk about it. He's not going to get hints, you need to just sit down and talk about it. Maybe send a text/email and say 'can we spend some time together, it's been ages' and then just sit down and tell him how you feel. 

Why doesn't he want another? Do you think he's scared because of all the losses and the stresses of the pregnancy? Or having to dtd on demand when ttc? Or does he just only want one baby? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I wish u could go to couples counseling or sex therapy but I am sure he would hate that idea right? But he loves u and wants to be with you and would hate u being unhappy right? As long as u are like "it's me, it's my problem, I need more love and physical touch to feel happy and secure in our bond" he can't be defensive. It would help to cry too! Guys are suckers for that.


----------



## babyloulou

If you've felt like it for years then you definitely need to broach the subject properly Jess and don't let him fob you off xx


----------



## SBB

Did he used to be affectionate? How long have you been together? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think Casey's on the ball tonight! Loving her advice! :thumbup: x


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Why doesn't he want another? Do you think he's scared because of all the losses and the stresses of the pregnancy? Or having to dtd on demand when ttc? Or does he just only want one baby?
> 
> X x x

He says he just wants one. Even though he knows I want more. He has no proper argument for it apart from the disruption to his life... He says that everyone he knows says it's harder with 2... It's not like I want another straight away...


----------



## TySonNMe

Jess, I'm sorry you haev to go through that. I agree with Casey...the best thing is to get your feelings out in the open. OH was the same after Jackson...he doesn't want any more but I am very clear that I would like at least one more. His only good reasons are the lack of sleep, but he has a 10-year-old that loves to sleep in so I'm always like look! You will get to sleep in eventually. They're only small for a short time. I think it kind of circles back to the men and babies thing Casey brought up...most men I think just don't do babies, but love older kids they can play sports with or video games. :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

We've been together for 11 years. He was affectionate at the start. But then he went through a period of depression and things went weird. We split up for a while and he slept with someone else whilst we were "on a break". But that was about 6 years ago. Then we got married, but he's not been very physical since the depression period. He would give me cuddles and kisses though. I think he found the TTC process really hard going and not very enjoyable... But at the core I just don't feel that he's attracted to me. And as I said I feel like in his eyes I am the mother of his child... not an object of desire.... :cry: 

Sorry girls... Think I may be a little premenstrual at the moment!


----------



## kcw81

He is on meds too right? That sucks. It kills the libido. Are u upset about the no baby thing or the lack of contact thing more? I feel like the baby thing should be dealt with after u deal with the relationship part. Dont even bring it into the first talk- ttc is distracting from the core problem. Right?


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- I totally agree with the advice given. You haveto speak up. I know it's hard but don't let it go. I think your feelings are valid. 100%. I think there has to be a discussion about more children and how you really feel, and the way that you feel unattractive e to him etc and that you feel he's not giving you the attention you need to feel loved. I do know that I always feel unattractive for months after having a baby and it is hard to feel good about myself without a hair cut or teeth whitening or something totally stupid like that to feel better! You need to go pamper yourself. And working out (if you don't already) will also help your self image. You are beautiful. I'm sure he feels the same way and is just having a hard time expressing that. Maybe u could just sit down over a nice meal and talk about everything you are feeling. Just tell him you need him to listen and get it all out. We love you and think you are wonderful!


----------



## Onelildream

True Jess! Casey has it! The children thing should be addressed after the main issue is tackled!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks ladies. Love you all! :hugs:

Casey, he's not on meds... I've been tempted to spike his food with viagra before though! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Haha! I thought he was on anti depressants. Ok then shit! Not fair he has got to step up To the plate and partner up with u . I swear once you talk u will feel soooooo much better even if things dont change right away.


----------



## SBB

:hugs: I think the girls have said it all really. 
I think we just get into a rut, and once the cuddles and affection dies down and we let it continue like that for ages then it's hard to pick it back up. I guess in hindsight the thing to do is always keep it going and not let it slack for longer than a couple of weeks before addressing it. I know that doesn't help now! 

Do you feel like this could become a real issue? Or do you think you are hormonal/pmt? Obviously it's a real issue, but I just know that pmt can make it much worse... 

:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh Jess sweetie. Im so sorry things are rough at the mo. all advice given is pure gold hun...............How about arragning your mum to watch Lili and texting him for a date?? Not even a night maybe an afternoon out, some drinkies and then dinner............Bedtime for Lili then bedtime for you both perhaps???

Love you xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Do you feel like this could become a real issue? Or do you think you are hormonal/pmt? Obviously it's a real issue, but I just know that pmt can make it much worse...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X x x

I think TBH I feel like this on a cyclical basis... not every month! I think it's compounded by PMT and being alone with Lili so much. Most of the time I can cope with it, but now and then I get myself in to a right 2&8 about it. I know I need to tackle it, but he's so dismissive when I try to talk about these things. His main line being "it's not important to me to be physical"... Doesn't seem to matter what's important to me.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Rudeollie said:


> Oh Jess sweetie. Im so sorry things are rough at the mo. all advice given is pure gold hun...............How about arragning your mum to watch Lili and texting him for a date?? Not even a night maybe an afternoon out, some drinkies and then dinner............Bedtime for Lili then bedtime for you both perhaps???
> 
> Love you xxx

Funnily enough I did that in France! He raced through dinner so we could get back in time to watch Top Gear on tv.... I think we'll move Lili in to her room at the weekend... that might help...


----------



## babyloulou

Did he used to think it was important to be physical with you? Or has he always been that way? Has he always had a low sex drive? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, sorry, I forgot to say... OMG!!! Spain! How amazing! Will you go? Xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Gosh Jess thats got to be hard...............If its important to you to be physical then he need to grow a pair and suck it up. At least a few times a month u know?? That way both of you are satisfied......................

I have to say tho he would have no balls left if he rushed dinner with me for frickin topgear! lol! Shall I come kick him in the balls love??? x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! Jess we are SERIOUSLY considering it. Some of the apartments are amazing and the opp would be fab..............And Ive just googled its an hour away from a fab mountain range for boarding.............And 3 hrs from Alicante! Hahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

babyloulou said:


> Did he used to think it was important to be physical with you? Or has he always been that way? Has he always had a low sex drive? X

Think he's always been like that but felt obliged at the beginning of the relationship... The depression definitely had an impact though... He has a wierd block in his head that stops his sex drive unless he's totally relaxed and worry free... Which is never!


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww Jess , sorry I just went off ranting there..............Does he see someone over the depression?? maybe he needs to??


----------



## Peach Blossom

Don't apologise! I don't think depression is an issue anymore. He was depressed cos he wasn't getting any work as an actor. But now he has his film making and he's happy with it.... If I didn't like Top gear too he would have got severe beats!! :rofl:having said that I didn't rush dinner for it! 

Think I just need to get it all out and tell him and not worry about his reaction. 

By boarding do you mean snow boarding?! Will Pearl be one of those sickening toddlers who wizz past everyone on the slopes?! :rofl: it's an amazing opportunity! Lots to think about though. Do either of you speak Spanish?!


----------



## babyloulou

You definitely need to not worry about his reaction and just say it! Why should you be living unhappy just because you don't want to upset him by making him talk about it! :shrug:

Do you think the acting thing still gets him down? Was it what he'd always wanted to be? If you need to cheer him up tell him i remember him in Bad Girls! :haha: Then tell him I think he's a tosser! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha yeah snowboarding.............Paul is a snowboarder and I was a skateboarder so we kinda rock the slopes hahaha So pearl had BEST pick it up and give skiers some grief hahaha!

No fluent spanish for us, I speak French tho so not TOO far from the lingo. But the company is British American so not TOO much spanish needed. Ive joined a madrid mummys group online to get some tips on areas and stuff. I gotta take the cats...........And mum hahaha!

Bless, I like TG too. Not Jeremy tho hahaha Seriously tho, a good talk is what you two need. Get it all out there and start at the beginning hun xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou I swear to GOD i just pissed myself! that is effin hilariious! Hahahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

I love Jeremy! I think he's funny! :haha:

Would your mum go with you Ellen? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Shes over tomorrow Lou so will discuss it then................. I reckon so and paul told the job this and they said theyd sort stuff out x


----------



## babyloulou

They must really want him!! They are willing to ship the whole family, MIL and cats over there! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Haha Lou, will pass the message on! He really loved acting, but has always wanted to be a director so I don't think he really misses it... Put it this way his agent called and said he'd been checked for a regular on casualty and he said no... I just think he's so wrapped up in his world and life that he's forgotten we're supposed to share our lives! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

They didnt actually mention the cats........so thats the decider as far as Im concerned hahaha! But yeah mums thown in too hahaha

Will know more tomorrow after this meeting at 9am!


----------



## kcw81

Oh cool Ellen you are a skater girl and Paula a boarder! You guys are cool. That shits hard but looks fun. So u found an english speaking mommy group? Good job! My sister lived in Sevilla for 4 yrs and I visited her a few times and we made it up to madrid once and i thought it was really fun and exciting downtown and a bit intimidating. I also got mugged but that's another story. I was stupid and drunk and some guy had a knife and took my purse. I had Dutch courage and chased him because I had my passport in there. Stupid. We found him hiding under a car and made him give me my passport. He kept my euros. Crazy huh?


----------



## babyloulou

Sounds like he needs a short sharp reminder! :thumbup: :grr:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god!! Casey you hardass!!! :shock:


----------



## SBB

Wow casey check you out chasing villains! 

Ellen it would def be fun for a couple of years, what would happen with your house? I guess you could rent it out? 

Jess I hope you can sort it out with him... It's no fun feeling like that and being insecure, not with a baby to think about all the time too :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Chell any word from cats sister? 

X x.


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah wed rent ours and mums out. x


----------



## babyloulou

Brilliant experience for Pearl and you would be back before she starts school (unless you decided to stay of course) x


----------



## kcw81

Be so cool if pearlie learned Spanish .


----------



## Rudeollie

It would be amazing.................but we've a long way to go. Everything has to be right you know??

but looking at some of these places I swear I can see us there lol! Some amazing parks and apartments with pools and HUGE playground for kiddies, but with concierge and help and stuff, not that Id want help...........I'd have mum rofl! x


----------



## SBB

You'd still come on here though right? Make sure broadband and a spangly computer is part of the deal! 

Night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hell Yeah Suz! Course I would...............Wed only be an hr out of synch so that wouldnt mean much of a change xxx And hey once settled make a cheapy hol away dont it??

Night hun........bedtime for me soon!


----------



## Onelildream

Still haven't heard anything. :( sorry


----------



## Onelildream

kc. omgosh. hahha. I cannot believe you chased him! Scary!


----------



## kcw81

Goodnight ladies. Yeah chell it's a crazy story to tell but it was really dumb and I mostly am embarrassed of myself. Such a dumb American tourist walking around the streets late with my passport and a bunch of euros on me. I learned my lesson after that. It was my very first visit to Europe.


----------



## Onelildream

:( sad. I would have chased him too, really. I wouldn't know how else to get my passport to get back home!!! I guess that really teaches you not to ever leave your passport in your purse or all of your money! yikes. I'm sure that was just awful.


----------



## Onelildream

Still have not heard anything about cat. Will post in the morning before I leave.


----------



## Rudeollie

MOrning girls..........Paul passed the first interview. Next week is a technical interview, if he passes that then its their HQ in London......Passes that its a interview in Madrid! Then the offer. He's freaking out over it now hahaha He hung up from the woman in Madrid and literlly 5 mins later the Agency called to say they loved him! Hahaha!

Gosh I was hoping for some Cat news xxx

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Ellen! :hi: Well done Paul! :thumbup: You need to start brushing up on Spanish I think! :thumbup:

Better night last night- by Ben's standards anyway! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo... How exciting Ellen! :)

Glad you had a better night Lou. Was he in his own room?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yay for the better night Lou!

Hmmm my spanish is typical brits abroad........So at least I can get beer and marlborough lights hahahaha! 

How are you today Jess?? xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm ok thanks hon... I always feel better after sleep... Think I'll try and talk to him this weekend...


----------



## babyloulou

You can't beat a beer and a Malboro Light in the sunshine!! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here's some Spanish for you Ellen...

Me llamo Ellen y mi hija se llama Pearl... Pronounced: may layarmo Ellen ee mee eeha say leyama Pearl.


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww thanks Jess. That will come in handy at the park and such! Glad things are better today and hope u get to have a talk with him soon x

Lol Yeah Lou who needs toilert rolls and washing powder when u have fags n beers Hahaha!

Phew its been a mishmash mornign so far. NOt done any chores and mums coming to stay this weekend cos we have that wedding tomorrow. Best get my butt in gear!


----------



## babyloulou

Toilet rolls and washing powder! Pah! :drunk:


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! Lou glad u had a Better night- didn't do the cot did u?

Jess I hope u really do talk this weekend. There's never a good time to hit them with it so just spill it whenever you both have a spare moment on a nap!

Ellen so excited for Paul!


----------



## babyloulou

No we didn't have time to swap everything over last night Casey. We're going to do it this weekend x


----------



## kcw81

Yeah i hope u try it for sure- It's not like it will result in less sleep for you considering how much you get! That's my fear with alll changes, less sleep.


----------



## babyloulou

It's a good job Jimmy isn't like Ben :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Yeah I would prob die and get a divorce! No sleep with a husband who sleeps all night would piss me off!


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies still no news from cats sis. Sorry. I am going down to the city in an hour or so I will check right before I leave. If I don't post then I still haven't heard. 

All 3 kids for an overnight. Eek. Hopefully I can pack all their crap and not forget anything! Love ya girls! See ya later!


----------



## kcw81

have fun chell, good luck!


----------



## babyloulou

Have fun Chellie :hugs: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl happy friday wooppp well afm been the gym took dogs out picked my son up from funday at school weather her was lovely before now dull have full chell x x x


----------



## laura6914

Hey girls onnly a wuick one from me. 
Have been packing all day as we start moving tomorrow. Not going to be able to get on here much. 
Im viable today. :yipee: and can you believe Shae is going to be 9 months old tomorrow :shock: I cant believe how quick the time has gone. 

xx


----------



## SBB

Hey everyone! Oops I fell asleep for 2 hours :dohh: sammuel won't be going to be on time tonight!! 

Jess hope you're feeling ok! :hugs: hope you can talk and sort it this weekend... 

Laura congrats on being viable :happydance: 

Lou glad you got more sleep! We got our video monitor today - Danny has been playing with it, seems good! You can see easily in the dark and also see him breathing which is good. 

Ellen yay for Paul! Exciting! :happydance: 

Chell good luck! 

I hope we hear from cat soon....

We went for a walk/picnic today. Was nice, slightly messy, but nice!! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Checking in to see if anyone has heard from Cat, it looks like that would be a NO :( Her FB is not updated either??


----------



## babyloulou

We got our video monitor today too Suz! Isn't it brill! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! What monitor u get Lou? Nothing on fb for cat earlier.


----------



## SBB

Yeah it's cool eh lou? It's the summer something one casey. Did you get yours yet? 

Nope Nothing from cat :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No nothing! She's had another friend leave a wall post asking what's going on but no replies yet x

I got the Summer Infant one too Casey! It's brill- touch screen with zoom etc.. X

Hoping Ben sleeps tonight! He wouldn't nap at all today! :-( He had 10 minutes this morning and 15 minutes this afternoon! :-(


----------



## Smile4me

Oh God, I hope everything is well, with her fall and all :( PRAY PRAY PRAY everything is well.


----------



## lisaf

I'm so worried about Cat now :( Hope we hear something soon!

Girls, I need your help... DH agreed to let me buy a Beco Gemini carrier, but I can't pick a pattern! 
Here is the basics of the carrier: https://x02.xanga.com/ec1f910705c32270950179/m216107468.jpg

Pattern choices that DH will agree to:
https://www.peapods.com/prodimg/beco_gemini_aiden.jpg
https://www.quirkybaby.com/assets/images/ginger-gemini-web.jpg

There is also this one:
https://www.granolababies.com/images/uploads/beco/Beco%20Gemini%20Apple.jpg


----------



## SBB

I want the beco butterfy Lisa and love the last 2 prints! 

Lou I hope he sleeps tonight :sleep: 

Come on cat please update us!!!!! 

Sammuel is asleep with the monitor on so we're watching him :) 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hope the monitors work for you gals tonight! 

Lisa I LOVE all of them...............cant you get all of them lol!

Have to say I am freakin over Kitten and Cat now. I hate this waiting game xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Gosh, I hope we hear something from Cat soon.... I've been thinking about her a lot.... Sending you big :hug: xxx


----------



## SBB

I know I'm getting really worried too... A few days was ok but its a week now :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, I love the trees one. Love all of them! 

Gonna treat myself to a posh handbag cum change bag for going back to work with... Any ideas?


----------



## SBB

Hmmm how much do you want to spend? X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Prob no more than £60...


----------



## lisaf

hmm, I don't have any suggestions in that price range, sorry!

Yes, I want to buy all of them, lol! I want a butterfly too but it doesn't front-carry so DH thinks the gemini is a better idea... grr, lol I kind of agree at that price range though, hehe! There are even cuter patterns on the butterfly too!


----------



## SBB

The butterfly does front carry? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess bright? Black? Long strap? Is it mainly for handbag and just occasionally change bag? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Britt11 said:


> thanks ladies, i think i am feeling some contractions....could kitten really be on her way soon????!!!
> 
> send me great labour vibes
> :hugs:

GAWD this is killing me - it was her last post! soooo long ago! sorry to bring it up again.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Bright, long strap, mainly used as a change bag I think....


----------



## SBB

https://www.asos.com/Urban-Code/Urb...&sh=0&pge=2&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Coco+bean

https://www.asos.com/Modalu/Modalu-...714&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Senape also in blue!

X x x


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Bright, long strap, mainly used as a change bag I think....

Ok! Will try find one with long strap... 

Casey :( I know, god I wish she'd post somewhere... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Cheapy https://www.asos.com/Marc-B/Marc-B-...h=0&pge=0&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Bright+blue

Over budget but this is the one I have https://shop.linandleo.com/product-listing.asp?action=search&type=1768 their photography is AWFUL!! the colours are so much brighter IRL...

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey how much was yr monitor guys?


----------



## lisaf

whoops, yes the butterfly does front-carry... but it doesn't do forward-facing :dohh:


----------



## SBB

£139 casey!!! 

It doesn't forward face Lisa, and sorry cos I know some of you guys do FF with your carriers, but its not really ideal to FF at all from what I've read. It puts pressure on their groin, and they can get overstimulated. It's better to have him on your back but high up so he can look around over your shoulder. Just my two cents worth! I can find some of the links with more info if you like... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've heard the same about forward facing- thought it was bad for their hips!

I love that turquoise bag on those expensive ones!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Suz, knew I could count on you! Love the over budget ones... Hmmmm.... Maybe I can sell some things to get one... :haha:


----------



## SBB

It's a really nice bag, they were at the baby show... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

My sister got a gorgeous bag from jigsaw, and French connection have nice ones sometimes.. But if you want to try and use a normal bag as a change bag I think you need to see them in the flesh really... Check out pockets etc. 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

hmm, yes I'd be interested in the links! I know about the hip thing, but I've heard some kids just are not happy unless they're facing outward? I don't plan on doing it, but wanted the option in case thats the only way to keep him happy or get use out of the carrier, you know?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I put Lili in the lotus position facing out with the sleepywrap... She sits like a little Buddha and looks very cute!


----------



## lisaf

I kind of want a ring sling too, but they are so expensive for what they are!!


----------



## babyloulou

Have yiu got anywhere you can try one out first Lisa? To make sure you get along with a certain carrier? And to make sure Daniel will accept it? I've got 3 and Ben won't let me carry him in any of them :-(


----------



## SBB

There's loads of info here https://www.sleepywrap.com/learn/research/ but there's LOADS of it so hard to find what you actually want to know. 

This is a lot easier to read https://www.slingguide.co.uk/frontcarries.php

I'd def go and try some if possible. If you haven't already. I am trying an ergo which so many people love, but I dont like it. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yeh ring slings look cool, maybe get a second hand one? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Another thing to look for in the carrier is knee to knee support...

This chart looks good https://www.theportablebaby.com/carrierfeatures.html

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've just done some stalking of Cat's threads. She's in a June bumps thread and a July one and both have comments on asking if anyone has heard from her but no one has :-(


----------



## SBB

I was thinking if she had a super long labour kitten may have only arrived 4-5 days ago, and she could be in hospital unable to get on. I just would have thought someone would have posted on her fb if she'd had her... 
No-one posted on mine but I never used fb until Sammuel arrived... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah hopefully that's it! She did say everything was fine at her ultrasound the day after the fall. God I hope she posts soon!!


----------



## lisaf

Thanks for the info.. will look at it in a bit.

Good idea on the 2nd hand sling.
We tried an Ergo at the store yesterday and I wasn't a huge fan. The arm things cut into my arm funny which I think is because the back snap wasn't low enough.. which is actually one of the pain in the butt things I've read about Ergo vs. Beco
I do like that it has a pocket though! 
Daniel seemed fine in it and found the straps to chew on immediately, lol!


----------



## babyloulou

Wow can't believe Daniel is 2 months already! :shock: It'd about time we all posted some new pictures I think!!! X


----------



## kcw81

Lisa just poppin in - thanks for the Daniel announcement ! Very cute!


----------



## lisaf

I just put some new pics up on facebook, I'll post a few of them here too.

I ADORE this pattern in the Butterfly but can't convince DH :( :cry: He's only letting me pick from the first 2 patterns I showed you... or plain black or plain espresso :(
https://paxbaby.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/beco-Lauren-208x300.jpg

And new Daniel pictures here:
This is why we call him Mr. Bubbles
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth240.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth237.jpghttps://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth235.jpg


----------



## lisaf

This one is pretty too! but DH won't wear purple for SURE :)

https://www.gorgeousbaby.ca/270-1619-thickbox/eden.jpg


I did talk him into the painting-style one I like!! :happydance:

We're talking about my 30th birthday and what I want. I want something special and big, memorable etc. I've never been to Vegas so we're contemplating that. But we'd need MIL to come along to babysit since its too soon for me to be away from him overnight (and I also don't know if MIL could handle overnight at this age). She's up for the idea of going to Vegas with us.. I'm just not 100% sure we can afford it.


----------



## SBB

Aw lisa he's so cute! :D

Yeh I love both the purple ones, but if I want Danny to wear it too I need to get a manly colour!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Lovely photos Lisa!! :thumbup:

Morning Suz :hi:

Well a good night here (by Ben's standards) - up for feeding at 11:30, 2:30, 5 and then 7:45. That's blooming good for him!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww lisa I love the daniel pics. That black n white one is TOO cute!!

Gosh Im really freakin for Cat now after Lous stalking of her birth threads..........

Raining cats and dogs here. Lovely for a wedding hey (!) So wish mum look looking after Pearl for the night............This time tomorrow I will either be home already or enjoying a huge lie in rofl! x


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: more photos!! Let's have a photo day! We definitely need more of Pearl- we've hardly seen any of her xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi Lou xx great nwes on Bens kip last night xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Sorry Lou, Pearls photos day will have to be next week cos Ive a tonne of sh&t to do this weekend hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Ellen :hi: Ooo hope the night away goes ok! I'm sure it will with Pearl being so easy going!! :thumbup:

We are going to a "summer fayre" (that I'm sure will be inside now) at an old people's home at lunch time! :rofl: It's my old next door neighbour- she's 96- my Mum has ordered our presence!! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Haha Louangphrabang (this is what my iPhone typed when I accidentally typed lou a with no space!!!) 

Anyway, lou a nice day out with the old people I was going to say!! Good job on the sleep! Danny kept waking me up with his bloody snoring all night :growlmad: well he doesn't really snore, just breathes loud! 

It's pissing down here too :( 

Ellen have fun tonight! What a shame it's such a horrid day for a wedding. 

I'm stalking cat frequently on fb and nothing :( I might email her... I know she'll get fb messages on email but an actual email is easier to reply to... 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah do it Suz! Tell her we're all thinking of her xx


----------



## SBB

Have emailed her... Hopefully we'll hear soon... 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i got a tesco cheapey do you think i should test in a min or wait till Monday or Tuesday 9dpo and i have held my wee for 3 hours weather her is shit so just chilling all day x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I would try and wait Caz- but I know it's not that easy! :haha: Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Are you 9dpo today? I'd wait! Well actually I wouldn't!

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Great news on the sleep Lou! Did you sleep a little?

Ellen have fun at the wedding!

Suz hate how the iPod thinks it knows what you are typing and can be so offbase! I haven't taken pics in a while of Jimmy! Bad mommy!

Lisa so cute of Daniel there! 

Oh yah Lou those old people r gonna love Ben! How nice that u are going. It's a good deed.


----------



## SBB

Get some pics taken casey!! 

Omg Sammuel weighs 22lb12oz today!!! 

X x z


----------



## SBB

Get some pics taken casey!! 

Omg Sammuel weighs 22lb12oz today!!! 

X x z


----------



## kcw81

Wow! How'd he get so big? Well done Sammuel!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow Suz! That's quite a hunk of baby! :rofl: I'm having Lili weighed on Tuesday... I'm gonna say she's half of S! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Haha Jess I reckon about half too! &#58152;

I have no idea why he's so GIGANTIC!!! 

Leaving him with the ILs tomorrow while we go see harry potter :( 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Haha Jess I reckon about half too! &#58152;

I have no idea why he's so GIGANTIC!!! 

Leaving him with the ILs tomorrow while we go see harry potter :( 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Grrrr our Internet is shit and it keeps posting twice cos it doesn't work for ages so I press it again!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls! I won 4 prizes at the fayre! :rofl: I felt so guilty winning that many when there was all these old people eagerly checking their tickets! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Lou you are such a lucky son of a gun! why do you always win shit? its so weird! haha poor old folks checking their tickets! aww thats so sad hopefully some of them won something!

Suz Suz you you are are re-re-petitive. haha. its so crazy how big he is, its not like you are stuffing his face with food all day, he just is a big strong baby! gonna be a football player or basketball player for sure.

oh I am jealous of harry potter seeing! I Want to see it!


----------



## SBB

What did you steal from the old people lou? Anything good?! 

Casey I hate football but any other sport I'm happy for him to be good at! Maybe tennis champion?! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

What prizes did you win?


----------



## lisaf

Weird dreams last night! 
First was that I caught DH sucking his thumb. Then we started wrestling and I bit his fingers. Not hard but then he dug his fingers into my teeth until blood started squirting into my mouth which I then tried to spit at him. The sheets ended up all bloody and I made him get out of bed to wash them and he was grumpy about not getting to sleep in.

Other dream was that I was at a Disney park alone and wandering around. Decided to go on a Cinderella dark ride. First I got bit by a dog in line. (kind of, it didn't mean to bite me but I pulled my bare foot out of the way and his tooth snagged on the webbing between my toes). The park people fixed me up so I got back in line. This was a water ride/submarine ride. Eventually I was on the final stretch and the last corner was kind of hidden from view. The girl in line in front of me was in a bikini and she pulled the bottom half aside and started peeing. It was gross. She managed to pee up and out in an arc. Some other people in line taunted her and said that wasn't impressive and urged her to do something more challenging. So she decided to pee over her shoulder which meant she was hitting me in the face. And that's when I saw she had a penis and was a trannie, lol! Anyway the rest of my dream was complaining to the ride attendants and trying ton convince them that it really happened and that it was something she should be punished for.


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Lisa!!!! 

Is anyone thinking about doing EC? Jess I think lili would love it seeing as she loves being rudey nudey!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Ec?


----------



## SBB

Sorry, elimination communication! It's where you learn your babies cues, and start holding them over a potty/the toilet when they want to pee/poo. 

Someone lent me a book on it. Just started reading it, I dont know much about it. Basically the book says that babies are born knowing when they need the toilet and don't like sitting in their own poo/wee, which is why they often go as soon as the nappy is off. 

Anyway, got a lot more to read but it sounds interesting! 

When I went to that AP/sling meet the other day, most of them do it and there was a 14 month old in pants and he just used the potty. 

My mum went to srilanka and the babies there all used a potty at one. 

We've only started using nappies til so late since they are now so readily available apparently. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I don't understand how EC is possible unless you're a hermit! I mean what happens when you're out and about? :shrug:

Well girls Benjarno is in his big bed!!! It made me loads sadder than I thought it would! :cry: Although that's probably jumping the gun as he'll probably end up back in our bed!! :rofl: He settled very easily in his cot though with no crying or arguing at all!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo... Suz, I like the idea of EC... May look in to that... Joe is freaky and knows when she is going to wee!

Lou, I was thinking about moving Lili tonight.... Makes me sad that I won't hear her snuffling all night though.... Gotta to happen though hasn't it?! :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Eek good luck Ben and lou!! 

As I said I've only just started reading, but you can easily combine nappies and ec apparently. And also work around poo time, Sammuel usually goes in the morning, so I could just arrange most trips in the afternoon for example. 

Obviously Ben poos all the time!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

The book I have been lent is this one Jess https://www.amazon.co.uk/Diaper-fre...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310850355&sr=1-1
If Joe already knows when she's going to wee you're halfway there I reckon! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah that would be no good for me while Ben still poos in every nappy!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and I LOVE the video monitor!! It's brill being able to see him! X


----------



## SBB

It's great huh! EC might be great for you at home lou! Maybe... I dunno I need to read the rest of the book! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Still NOTHING from Cat :( x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Suz, have bought the kindle version for my iPad... Defo going to give it a go with Lil!

Lisa your dreams rock! :rofl:

So worried about Cat and kitten... I hope we hear something soon...


----------



## SBB

I'm not sure whether I'll do it, cos I love my cloth nappies so much!! :haha: 

But I'll prob give it a go :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

We've just had unprotected :sex: in the living room!! :blush: I seriously need to STOP doing that!! :haha:

Where is Cat!! :-(


----------



## SBB

Hahahaha lou!!!! (chants) You're gonna get pregnant, you're gonna get pregnant :haha: 

We did earlier too! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No i am not!!!!!! :rofl:

Ben is still asleep!! :shock: He went to bed without crying and no wake up yet since 8:15!! :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh he's awake now I've just posted that! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Haha I just said same about Sammuel then he woke up too :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! I am a total hermit so I bet I can do a partial ec program here. I did it with my dog! I swear u guys I am just a total home body, it's not just the baby that caused it! Jimmy actually doesnt mind his own poo and pee diaper too much as far as I can tell! 

Lou good job on the cot! Hoes it going now? 
I hope u don't get preggo yet, it would be such a handful! You already have enuff issues w your skin and tailbone and crazy baby!

Suz good job on the dtd today! I thought u never wanted to??

Jess I am a nag- did u talk to joe yet?


----------



## kcw81

Oh ya suz I fed Jimmy mashed banana bits today and yest and he ate it! It was fun too! I will give him a little everyday for a while and then try apples. It's cute watching them try it!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay well done Case!! :happydance: xx

I'm just feeding Ben in the nursery now then going to "try" to get him back in his cot!


----------



## SBB

I am much more of a homebody than I used to be, like in the last few years I just prefer staying in, I think it has a lot to do with not being early 20s any more!! 
I force myself to go out though sometimes, the thought of going out is hideous but once I'm actually out it's ok! 

Yeh I feel like it a bit more at the moment casey :blush: lol it's only been about two times!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yay well done on the bananas casey!! It's so funny the first try of food :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Thanks guys. Baby steps. What does "about two times" mean?? It must mean one time was a real quickie!! Haha.

I mean it seriously was so damn cute to watch him try it. It melted my cold heart!


----------



## SBB

Aw good little jimmy melting your heart!! 

About two times, well... One time was the twice in one day time! So technically 3 times. And it's always a quickie :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Haha! Totally. I am glad we are quickies in my house!


----------



## SBB

Me too, there's no time for anything else!!! 

Ok, must sleep, up early to see Harry potter tomorrow! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well the cot was a big fat fucking fail!! 4am and not been to sleep yet! He won't even sleep next to me or anywhere! :-(


----------



## Onelildream

:( sorry Lou. 

Still nothing from cats sister. :( soooo worried something terrible happened. To tell the truth I even searched the obituaries. Thank heaven her name was not in them!

Three kids was a handful overnight. We'll just leave it at that. But today was lovely to see my friend with breast cancer and her family, and we crashed a friends cousins birthday party at an indoor bouncy house. Kids loved that!


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys. Chell sorry it was such a handful. How was yr friend feeling?

Lou sorry about the cot fail. It would be too easy if it just worked out the very first night! You spent all your luck on the prizes today anyway right? I hope he does sleep at least a little tonight!

I dont know what to do about cat. We will find out soon is all I can say. No matter what happened we will have to hear something soon. Let's hope its good news.


----------



## Onelildream

Casey- my friend is good. Thanks for asking! She's so positive and upbeat. She's scared and hoping for the best bc she has 2 small kids, but she really thinks she can beat it. She'll have a double mast this fall and then radiation...then HOPEFULLY will be in remission. She's so beautiful bald, but kept her wig on the whole time. haha. She says the hardest part is that her life isn't her own anymore. She is a slave to what/when her doctors want her, set appts, etc...and some days she cannot even get out of bed to make lunch for her kids. She says that totally sucks!


----------



## Onelildream

oh, and the kids weren't that bad, just spending the night away from their own beds, well....THAT sucked.... and Connor screamed bloody murder the last 20 mins of the car ride home....preceded by Max's crying bc he wanted his seatbelt off. grrr.


----------



## kcw81

Oh your friend sounds like an amazing lady. Glad she is staying positive and so glad u visited her! 

Tell your babies to shape up and quit acting like a bunch a babies. Haha!


----------



## lisaf

I'm wishing we had quickies in this house! The condoms dont' help any in that department though.. ugh... only been brave enough once. I didn't particularly enjoy it and don't really want to.

I'm thinking if the news was really really bad, we would have heard something for sure, right? So maybe it was just very difficult and she's just so busy dealing with that.

Lou - sorry the cot was a fail.. stick with it! He'll learn to go to sleep on his own and maybe sleep better if he's in a totally quiet room? There has to be some hope that he'll sleep better sometime, right? :)

Suz- I'm jealous you're seeing HP tomorrow! Argh! I really want to see it in the theater! hmmmmm

MIL watch D while we went to dinner at IHOP. She did better with the bottle.. reclined him without being told this time.. he was refusing the bottle at first (hasn't had issues taking a bottle at ALL except with her). I think it was because she had his head pushed towards his chest. Anyway, we figured it out, went to dinner and came back to him sleeping. I'm going to have to have her around a lot more leading up to my return to work... SIGH
She just gets on my nerves and says stupid stuff. She probably won't be good at letting him fuss at all.. she kept hovering over him for everything. 
Her most annoying comment this time? He cooed at her and she went into raptures about how that 'came right from his soul' ... wtf? :wacko:


----------



## kcw81

Aww right From his soul. What a ninny! Old mils are seriously ninnies. I wanna see hp too! Waaa. It's only 2 hrs so maybe we should make our dh stay home while we go by our blissful solo selves! Well gnight I gotta go now!


----------



## lisaf

nite!!!

Hmm... taking turns seeing the movie might not be a bad idea!!! :) We have friends that we used to see all the movies with who have a young kid. Maybe we can do that where the wives go together and then the husbands go together and maybe we can hang out with each other and the kids while thats going on? Hmm.. might be easier to just take turns with my DH on our own.


----------



## Onelildream

gnight! Sorry I couldn't talk more! silly bnb was being dumb!


----------



## lisaf

I hate the timing of their nightly backup or whatever it is that happens just before 9pm!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well Sunday roast on the go weather crap so chill chill chill all day with oh and my son 10 dpo wooppp only going to test now if :af: is late x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey chicks. We're back from the wedding and all went ok for mum and Pearl. Shes even taught her to wave bye bye! Its amazing, her minds like a little sponge at the mo learning all sorts of new tricks!

Hey Lou, well done on the swiping of prizes at the fayre. Nice one hahaha x Sorry the cot thing didnt work out but persist and Im sure it will. 

Suz, hope you enjoyed HP, and Sammuel behaved for the inlaws x

Chell, glad you visited your friend. Shes a tough cookie and we're all routing for her x

Not much else to report. Oh next sale yesterday was IMMENSE! Bought an amzing stash of pressie for Paul! And its online too doh!


----------



## SBB

Aw cute Ellen let's have a vid of the waving! 

Chell your friend sounds amazing :hugs: 

HP was good, takes a while to get used to the 3d but it's brilliant! Kind of what I thought would happen happened :) def go and see it! Some funny bits and I cried a bit at one bit when HP is in a cot as a baby and he's crying :cry: I never would have cried at that before!! 

MIL was also v annoying! I was telling them what to do and she says 'how old is Danny? I managed to raise him you know' and told me to get myself ready and stop fussing. I said Danny isn't my baby, sammuel is. Seriously it was 36 years ago and maybe I don't do things the same as you, why is it so hard for me to give instructions?! :haha: stupid!!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww bless you Suz . Bloody mummy hormones hey? Lol! 

God why are MIL's such arses hey?? EVERY baby is diffent and only the mum knows best ffs! She may have raised Danny but she hasnt and isnt raising Sammuel is she? Grrrr!

Will do a vid tomorrow and try get it online, what do u guys use for yours again?? x


----------



## SBB

Exactly Ellen! Whatever... Not going to let her irritate me too much :) 

I use photobucket x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Cool with attempt something tomorrow. 

Got my MIL and SIL round tomorrow...............MIl wants fish n chips for lunch. Ive said Im not having them but shes been arsey over it. Saying Julie wants them and she is preggers after all............Well fine YOU two have them. Im happy with a sarnie from home. Ive 2 weeks to go on my holiday fitness diet plan and SHE isnt ruining it for me hahaha


----------



## kcw81

Suz glad hp was fun! Did u eat popcorn? Yr mil is annoying for saying that. She should zip her lip and be totally submissive and grateful about spending time with your baby. Ha!

Hi Ellen! Don't eat fried fish and chips! Tell them your house your rules.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi:

Haven't read back- just about to attempt Operation Cot again! :-( Ben hasn't napped all day! :-(

No news on Cat yet? 

X


----------



## Rudeollie

Good luck Lou! Tonights Pearls first night in her new sleep bag I got her yesterday............

Thanks Casey, how you and Jimbob? x


----------



## caz & bob

aw i hope they are both doing fine cat and bby x x x


----------



## SBB

Good luck lou!! 

Yes we had popcorn and coke for breakfast :haha:

Has jimmy had any more food? Are you going to do traditional or baby led weaning or both? Or don't you know yet?
X x x


----------



## kcw81

Not sure about feeding- prob just give him tasters for a few weeks till he really shows interest ! I did do Banana again and he ate it again! Just a tiny bit. I need to buy some baby dishware! 

Lou good luck w the cot- dont give up!


Jimmy is acting weird. He woke at 140 am last night and I had to feed him! It was so weird cuz he had his usual 30 oz that day. How much do they need if no solids are involved??? He spits up if I feed him more than usual. Confused! He also wouldn't take his dinner cat nap last night- don't know if he was oberstimulated from shopping or just not feeling well or what! Gonna see what he does today.


----------



## Rudeollie

Teeth I reckon Casey. Anytime Pearls weird like that shes teething. Like today shes refused the last few ounze of each bottle, but is drooling like mad and tuggin her ear. I can see toothy number 2 just about to break out!

Pearl HATES banana. She made a face like I had poisoned her rofl...............Sayin that I despise them too so not suprised hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

I hate bananas too- vile things! :sick:

Well he's gone straight down in his cot again without a fight! I'm sure all hell will break out again later! :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Hopefully he'll recognise things mroe each night Lou and the stretches will get longer. Pearls a flippin MARE to go to sleep in her own room at the start of the night............She just chunters away and builds to a screetch then zonks out!


----------



## kcw81

Oh god I eat 2 bans a day! Love em. Well I really don't know if it's teething cuz isn't that a catch all excuse or is it for real? Wondering if it's just him not needing as much sleep? Gawd wish I could ask him.


----------



## babyloulou

It's really weird how he's just going straight to sleep without a murmer! He's never done that in the crib. Just wish he'd be like that after midnight! It's like he has his four hours in the evening and then doesn't want anymore sleep :shrug: It's really getting me down now :cry:


----------



## kcw81

Lou be very very quiet! Do u have white noise?


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah we've tried everything Casey. The White noise sheep, a fan, silence, black out blinds, dummy, seahorse, sleeping bag, blankets, a furry sleepsuit so he can move better, on his back, his side! Nothing works! 

Speak of the devil! We have screaming...


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww sh*t Lou xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kcw81

Let him go 10 mins or maybe 20! Can u ?


----------



## babyloulou

Ste's dealing with him!


----------



## SBB

:( lou :hugs: I just don't know what to suggest any more to you! 

Bananas are ok! I dont love them... 

Casey it could def be teething, I know that covers everything but yeh it does make them wake and be more fussy. 

X x x 
X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

All I can think is Nanny jo now Lou...............I wonder if she has a site and some other tips to try?? If not do u fancy been on TV???

Oh btw, my friend who got her BFP the other week?? After clomid, injections and then IVF?? HCG results at 4 weeks were 662!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Twins! Huzzah!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou just found the supernanny site and there seems to be a whole team to try answer q's on all sorts of stuff. Send them an email and someone shoudl respond. Its worth a shot no??

The page Ive posted is on controlled crying but search cos there are some more specific to lack of sleep xxx

https://www.supernanny.co.uk/Advice...ms-~-when-controlled-crying-doesn't-work.aspx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww congrats to your friend Ellen! :happydance:

We really find it hard to leave him to cry. We've started trying not to pick him up as PUPD was obviously not working. So we just stay there with a hand on him but he just gets more and more hysterical and never cries himself to sleep :-(


----------



## SBB

That's great Ellen!!! :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Still nothing on cats FB :( 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I hate to say it but Im not sure this is ending well.......................I really hope Im wrong tho x

Does her FB have her address?? I know some folks put it down................x


----------



## babyloulou

God i hope they're both alright :-(


----------



## SBB

No Ellen just email address. Ive emailed her... 

I just pray she comes on and tells us everything is ok, then we can all be totally relieved, then tell her off for keeping us waiting!! Everything everything everything crossed... 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Absolutley everything crossed. Even pauls got everything crossed! Hes freakin out............I will totally smack her bum when she posts they have just been cuddled up! FX FX FX! x


----------



## babyloulou

I just wish someone would post something on her FB wall! I find it so strange that no one has!


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats whats getting me sad....................Is her hubby on FB?? Maybe post him??

All Im thinking is IF somethings happend...........It may not be Kitten. It could be Cat and you wouldnt really think to check online for a partners friends contacting them u know?? x


----------



## babyloulou

Her husbands profile is private so can't see his wall. You can see his photos though- but there's no new ones of a baby or anything :shrug:


----------



## SBB

If you look most of the people posting on her wall have small babies in the pics, so could be friends from here? Maybe she doesn't use FB for her real life friends? And that's why no one has posted... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies. 

Lou, sorry about ben and the lack of sleeping... Wish I could help out in some way. :hugs:

Congrats to your friend Ellen!! :)

Hope we hear something soon about Cat from someone...


----------



## SBB

Hey Jess :wave: have you had 'the chat' yet? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah but most have posted at some point about meeting up with her or having already met up Suz so I think they are here RL friends :-( Plus her sister and cousins have posted up until last week saying how much they were looking forward to the baby!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I guess... Was wishful thinking... Come on cat!!!

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I feel sick thinking of it u know?? God I hoep hope hope everything is ok................xxx Wish Id got her mob number...............xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

:blush: haven't had the chat... He's started being all cuddly and more attentive... Didn't want to jinx it! Thought for a moment he'd been stalking me on here!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Haha pmsl if he's been on here!!! Glad he's upped his game, get some :sex: 

We did it again today :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG! Suz was HP like porn hahahaha! Thats funny..............you horn dawg you!

Paul and I dtd the deed last night. Awesome stuff tbh. Burnt plenty of k's Im sure hahaha


----------



## SBB

Haha we've all been at it this weekend! 

No HP was definitely not like porn :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

He's gone to bed already!:rofl: one step at a time!!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha yeah Jess one step at a time. Hope he is stalking tho, would make things a LOt easier hahaha!

Just said it to Paul tho and he said he's going to login................He said watch out for thegeordiehotrod................pmsl! He said he'd get done under the trade description act rofl!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol fair enough Jess! 

I've got foof ache. Either AF is coming or I've been shagging too much :rofl: 

Ooh I got some lovely vintage bits as props for my website today, a chalkboard, children's typewriter and a height chart thing. Will post some pics tomorrow!

X x x


----------



## SBB

:rofl: :rofl: Paul that's hilarious!!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahahaha he thinks he's the dogs now for gettin you all laughing. Dick hahahaha x


----------



## Smile4me

Here I had her number until my phone was stolen in Mexico she's not answering emails either and I believe her Fb are all of friends not just bnb friend I'm sooooo worried
s I'M sooooo worried


----------



## SBB

Bless him! Danny could easily come on and see what I've been writing, but he'd be bored reading through all the shit we chat and give up :haha:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I am too Verna. I've just been on FB stalking her friends to see if I could find anything but I can't! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I asked Ste once if he was ever tempted to come on and read what i say- he looked at me like I was insane and said he'd rather pull his eyelashes out one at a time! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Oh no verna I didn't know you had her number before.... 

I guess we just have to hope for the best... 

How are you? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

:rofl: lou!!! The boys are being funny tonight!

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

They are..........................just u think they have set up their own little tryst?? lol! 

I cant think about Cat n Kitten anymore or I wont sleep for worrying! I just know a horrible story and cant get it out of my head. Wish yr phone hadnt been stolen Verna sweetie xxx


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! We just dtd too! Haha it had to be a quickie cuz my boobs were needing pumped. No probs there! Jess so glad Joe got my text. Haha jk. 

Ste should read this board and he can hear how great he is Lou!

With cat I wish one of her family had a public wall and we could learn something there. It's sooo weird. Just odd! Doesn't make sense based on what we know that cat is an online savvy girl. 

Suz those vintage pieces sound neat!


----------



## SBB

I wondered where you'd disappeared to casey :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah I like the sound of those vintage pieces too Suz! I love old fashioned kids stuff- especially wooden toys! Unfortunately Ste won't let me buy any as they give him the creeps- says they make him think of victorian ghost children! :rofl: He's even scared of dolls! :haha:

Casey- it's a good job your hubby hasn't come on here to read about your "quickies" :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Lou rofl...............Is Ste scared of The Other by chance??? Rofl!

Casey u dirty dawg...............xxx


----------



## SBB

Haha I love old wooden toys - some are creepy I guess!! 

There's some really nice wooden toys on etsy that are brand new, he would probably be ok with those! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No he wouldn't Suz honest! I really wanted a rocking horse for the nursery but he said he'd move out!! :rofl:

Ellen- he thinks The Others is a film made by the devil! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i just nearly peed myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Haha that's such a weird thing to be scared of!! My dad and step mum got us a really cool old rocking horse type thing, not really a proper rocking horse... Like a little seat and a horses head! Admittedly that sounds scary :haha: 

Ok. Off to sleep while sammuel is sleeping. 

Hoping to wake up to some news from cat... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Even I'm scared by the sound of that rocking horse Suz! :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

I'm fine girls I just got back from my SILs babyshower....
YeH Cat n I email each other often but nothing since the fall ;-( we have to think positive ladies but its zoo hard when she's MIA


----------



## kcw81

Oh my old toys are creepy! But neato. Also really old boardgames are neat. The Others was creepy ! I liked it but guessed the mystery early on so that surprise was ruined. O also guessed the sixth sense secret too. U guys see that?


----------



## kcw81

Agreed verna. It is hard not to wonder espec every time I tune into our board!


----------



## Smile4me

BTW have any of you ladies known of anyone with a backed tube to fall pregnant? I'm starting to lose hope


----------



## babyloulou

Yes. Love both those films Casey! I guessed The Others twist but never guessed the Sixth Sense one! X

It's so worrying Verna! I can't stop thinking about it! :-(

How was the baby shower? Any news with you honey? X


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Verna! Definitely! I've known a couple of women with previously blocked tubes getting pregnant! :thumbup: x


----------



## kcw81

Verna u did fall preggo tho right?


----------



## Smile4me

Yes hun my second round of closed then tried it like six months and nothing and um cramping big time so it was a lil hard but I got through it ;) I just want a baby!


----------



## babyloulou

Verna :hugs: :hugs: I remember the horrible frustration each month very well :hugs:

What's your next step? X


----------



## kcw81

Awww verna it sucks bigtime that it hasn't happened yet but it's got to soon if u keep trying! Are you taking clomid now?


----------



## Smile4me

I'm not sure hun I wanted to just relax but seeing my SIL and all the ladies at the shower preggo. I really don't know what we will do next hun


----------



## Smile4me

No closed for me.... the ladies you knew. Did they take clomid


----------



## Smile4me

Oops meant clomid hehe well ladies ny dh for fourth row rix to U2 so I gtg love you ladies


----------



## kcw81

Have fun! Love ya


----------



## babyloulou

One girl I knew didn't know she had a blocked tube until she got pregnant (naturally) and started getting pains so they gave her a scan. The other was on Clomid but got pregnant on a break from it I think.. either that or she had a break and went back to it- I know she'd done quite a few rounds of Clomid altogether when she got pregnant xx


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies. Still no news on my end either. If I FBed her hubby (supposing something horrible did happen) I'm sure he's not checking his facebook right now... Right? It would be a lost cause? I mean I wouldn't be on my facebook.... Or do u think it's worth a try? Is that totally overly obsessive? Are we crazy?


----------



## lisaf

I'm trying so hard not to worry too much. Its possible that there is a scary NICU situation going on and they're just so overwhelmed with that and don't really know what to say to people because they don't know what will happen either. I remember not wanting to post stuff about the NICU on facebook because I didn't want to have to explain that he was actually ok.
However, I am surprised that there is nothing posted... good or bad... because often you get posts like 'you're in my thoughts' 'keep fighting' etc when there is anything going on. I had friends whose baby was in the NICU with a serious infection and they had posts like that from family on their FB wall.


That rocking horse does sound scary, lol!
Do any of you laugh at your LO when they are cranky/crying. Daniel just curls out his lower lip and goes "Wah" and I just want to laugh at him :)

To lighten the worried mood here... 
My white cat Clio loves to go in bags.. she was inside a paper grocery bag in DH's office... he leaned over and tapped the bag.. which sent her flying.. WITH the bag (her head got stuck in the paper handle)... all I knew was I heard DH say 'oh shit' and saw a bag flying down the hallway, lol!
Poor thing ducked under our bed and the bag came off since it wouldn't fit under there with her. She hid for a while then came out with her tail all low and was nervous for a while.


----------



## Onelildream

Nice Lisa! That's funny.

Yes I laugh at my kids all the time when they cry! Can't help it! They are sooooo cute!


----------



## Onelildream

Jess and Suz- https://jjcoleeurope.com/swag I have this bag in bronze and I absolutely love it! It looks like a fashionable purse but is really a diaper bag and is all washable fabric. Love it! I know it's not colorful, but I love the fact I can take it out on the town when I don't have the kids in tow, and still think it looks nice!


----------



## Rudeollie

ROFL! Lisa thats frickin hilarious honey! I can JUST see the cat doing that! xxx

Well up and atem early today cos MIL and SIL are due round. Got THE ball out for SIL to bounce on to get baby out before our hols hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Have a nice day Ellen! Hope your MIL doesn't annoy you again! :haha:

Lisa- that's almost as weird as your dreams! :lol:

Nice bag Chell! :thumbup: I was hoping you'd have some Cat news :-( xx


----------



## Rudeollie

I know Lou, me too. Cant stop thinking of them.............

How did Ben do last night then??


----------



## babyloulou

I've changed tack and decided to keep him sleeping with me for now but into the cot until I go to bed. To be fair he'd never slept a full night in the crib even - we've always co- slept after i've gone to bed- so to expect him to accept a new room and bed all night was a bit much. I'm going to put him in his cot every night and then co-sleep still when I go to bed. I'm also going to try getting him into his cot for one nap a day. Then try the whole night thing again once he's used to his cot!!

He slept last night. Woke up every hour still but only briefly and went back to sleep x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well son has gone school i have just gutted the house now chill in tell 2pm going watching my son in his school performance weather :rain::rain: her x x x


----------



## kcw81

Sounds like a good idea Lou, trying a nap in the cot during the day. Maybe try two daytime ones? After a week he should get used to the routine of going in there for a solo lie down. Did u sleep then when he wakes every hour? 

Hi Ellen inlaw day today huh? Man just thAt word inlaw is getting a really bad rap around here! It's like a dirty word!

Lisa so funny about your cat! Haha! Also I laugh too with the lip curl crying- it's so cute to see the sudden transformation from happy to tragic!

Jimmy slept better last night thank goodness. I have an eye appt later today and dh has to come home early for Jimmy. I wish it was a salon appt or I could sneak to see hp movie but no, just getting my eye exam.


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave:

I woke up in a total strop and bit dannys head off :dohh: but went back to sleep so am ok now. Oops. Think I'm sleep deprived! Lou are you really stroppy since you get much less sleep than me? 

Ok let me try remember what I've read since last night: 

Casey glad you slept better :gun: :D boring appointment, go see HP! 

Lisa my cats do that too it's so funny! And I laugh at S sometimes when the bottom lip comes out :haha: 

Lou thats what we've been doing with the cot, one nap per day and start the evening there. Glad you got some sleep, if only he'd do a few nights like that he'd get into a routine of doing it!!! 

Ellen have fun with the dreaded ILs! 

Verna it totally sucks you're not pregnant yet :( I don't know anyone with a blocked tube, but I do know someone with one ovary who got pregnant! 

Chell I have seen that bag before it's lovely...

Hey to everyone else :wave: 

Sammuel is very grumpy and clingy today, I think his other top tooth is coming through... 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

awww Suz hun its ok to be cranky especially with no sleep hun 
I am sooo tired, the concert was over at around 11:30 and we didnt get home until midnight and back at work with a meeting starting in 10 minutes. 

OK I hope we hear from lovely Cat today...

Love the bag Chel

Ha Ellen you poor thing, I dont know what if I didnt like my IL's 
Mine stick to thier own business which is great, they are there when we need them but stay out the rest of the time ahhhhhh....

Hey Lisa.... I have never met another person who has as many dreams as you dear, I have some odd balls but you top the cake lol

Lou hun rest while the LO is resting good strategy btw.

Hi Casey hun, Marg, Caz, and everyone else :)


----------



## SBB

How was the concert Verna? 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I really like my IL's too Verna! In fact i'm at the MIL's right now!


----------



## Smile4me

The concert was amazing, I'm not HUGE U2 fan but the tickets were free and I was VERY impressed with the production and the energy they had, I wish I had half of their energy... LOL


----------



## kcw81

yeah lou and verna never complain about the ILs! makes me feel like a complainy grump! 

I think U2 is a guy's band - I am not a big fan either but such great seats would be awesome!


----------



## Smile4me

LOL dont feel bad, my mom and sisters make up for all the IL's in the world.. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I've got a nasty SIL but thankfully I don't really have to see her!


----------



## kcw81

Wow Lou really? Why is ste so nice and his sister an ahole?


----------



## babyloulou

It's not his sister- it's his brother's wife. She's so nasty- she's awful to my MIL :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

I remember you saying over the SIL Lou. Shes an arse!


Afternoon was quite good tbh. Im bloody knackered now tho. They came at 11 and didnt leave til 4!!!!!!!!!!! 

Glad u had a good time Verna hun. Not a U2 fan myself either but do quite like the sweetest thing...............Thats sweet x

Im soooooooo going to bed early tonight! Havent caught up from the bloody party on Saturday!


----------



## babyloulou

Rudeollie said:


> Im soooooooo going to bed early tonight! Havent caught up from the bloody party on Saturday!

:gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

Ok I just Google Calgary hospitals lol to see if they posted newborn pics...I can't help it.


----------



## Rudeollie

I know Verna Im racking my brains at another way to contact Cat................If I had the cash Id be over there checkin on her!

Sorry Lou xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies. 

I've been trying to think of other ways we can find out about Cat, but can't come up with any sane ideas! :loopy:

I think I'm going to leave Lili in her room tonight... :cry: Has to be done... just wish it didn't feel so soon! My nephew, age 8, still sleeps in my sisters bed! I couldn't cope with that! :rofl: 

Lou, I hope that you have a better night with Ben tonight. :hugs: xx

Ellen, sounds exhausting! Have a lovely early night... (sorry lou... :hugs:)


----------



## babyloulou

Ben has woken up 11 times already in the last hour and a half- he just screams hysterically over and over :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

:( Poor you and poor Ben.... :hugs: Does he do the hysterical screaming during the day at all too? Could he be in pain in someway? His neck or back maybe? Clutching at straws for you...


----------



## Rudeollie

Jeez Lou................I so sorry hun xxx Did you try email anyone of that link I posted?? 

Jess, I sobbed like a baby when we put Pearl in her own room last weekend. But liek you my cousins kids are on campbeds in her bedroom cos she kept them in with her for yonks! Dont fancy trying to conceive number 2 or even have some fun with a one year old peering through the cot bars hahaha x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: That would be rather off putting! :rofl: God knows how my 7month old nephew was conceived with the 8 year old around.... 

Thing is, she sleeps from 7 in her bed anyway, I just normally move her in to our room after the dream feed at 10.30... So I think I won't be too sad... I think I may not sleep so well tonight though... I'll miss her!


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww...................love them x Ive just heard a huge big sigh from Pearl on the monitor. Lovely girl x


----------



## SBB

Lol me and Danny put sammuel in his own room one night expecting him to wake, but when he didn't we laid awake in bed then went and got him :haha: 

We may slowly make the transition, but I don't want to :( 

Lou sorry Ben is screaming... Could it be his teeth? :shrug: hope he settles... 

I admit I've googled cats name/calgary etc But nothing :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've googled every combination I can think of too! I check her FB constantly! :-(

No Ben never screams like this in the day. I'm pretty sure it's not pain to be honest- he stops as soon as he's picked up! :dohh:


----------



## Smile4me

LOL I think we all have and no luck with the Calgary hospitals for new born pics :)
I just fb emailed her husband. I just said, Hi my name is V and I am a friend of your wifes (long distant) but know that the distance is only mileage. I haven't heard from Cat in more than a week and I am concerned, could you please let me know how she is doing, I would really appreciate it. 

Concerned Friend, 

I hope he doesnt take offense and i do truly respect their privacy (if something has happened) Oh I dont even want to think about it but can't help it now that we are on July 18th!


----------



## SBB

I hope he replies verna... With good news... 

Lou I don't know what to suggest! Get a baby whisperer :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well done Verna. I hope he replies saying their Internet has been down and Cat's busy with the baby or something! X


----------



## Smile4me

ME TOO! I went on the Team Aphrodite thread and they havent heard anything either. OK positive thinking!!!!


----------



## lisaf

I try not to think about it too much :( I just think SOMEONE would know something either way, its too strange!

so Daniel's got this small white spot on the top of his gum ridge. I don't think its teeth, that would be way too early, its on his bottom gum and off to the side, not the front bottom teeth area. He has no other signs of white patches in his mouth (not thrush).. its like a tiny pimple or something. Any idea what this is? (I'm not worried, just perplexed)


----------



## babyloulou

That does sound the start of teeth Lisa!!! ALOT of people say it starts with a white spot next to where the teeth appears! :shrug: It's not really too early- some babies are born with teeth x


----------



## SBB

Lisa Sammuel has had a spot like that for months next to his bottom teeth - I think it's a milk spot, there's no tooth coming through there. 
Some babies it's a sign a tooth is coming though... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha there you go! Just like everything with babies it could be anything and everything! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Right I've just read that Aphrodite thread and the last thing Cat wrote was that she was seriously depressed about being overdue! She said she wasn't answering the door or phone and sounded like she'd had enough! So _maybe_ she just decided to switch off- she was only a week overdue then on the 8th so if they've made her go the full two weeks she would have only been induced a couple of days ago or even yesterday!? Which could mean she's still in hospital :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

She was booked in to be induced though wasn't she? Hope you're right Lou.. Xx


----------



## babyloulou

When was she booked in for? Do we know?


----------



## SBB

Her ticker says she's now 42+4 so she'd have been induced a few days ago.. She was hoping to be induced earlier because they said kitten was 9.5lbs... 

You could be right though lou, she got pissed off and cut everyone off for the last week then has only had her 3-4 days ago. 

I hope so! It just seems like soooo long since we heard, but maybe it's not really :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Britt11 said:


> will try to read later but i have a dr's apt tomorrow and there is a chance they might induce me given her size wish me luck....I want to be
> :hugs:

my mistake... She thought she might be, but wasn't booked in...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Where's Sherlock Holmes when you need him?!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Thing is they don't tend to induce for size- well certainly not in the UK- but isn't Canada more like here in that respect? I thought their rules were more similar to ours than the US??


----------



## SBB

I honestly don't know. Lets assume so, so if they induced her at 40 weeks, and it may have even taken a couple of days to work so she could have only had kitten a couple of days ago! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Fingers crossed! 

Well, I've just put Lili back down in her room... Going to bed now... In another room... :cry: our babies are growing up too fast!!


----------



## SBB

:( Jess! Sammuel woke at 10.30 so I bought him in to our room... I do want to try feeding him and putting him back in the cot but haven't quite managed it so far! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben has not stayed asleep for more than half an hour so far tonight! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Sort it out Ben :nope:

Do you go to bed imagining what it would be like if he miraculously just slept all night?! I do... I think maybe one night it will 'just happen'... As if!!!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

God it would be amazing!! I think it's more likely I'm going to end up with one of those toddlers that Ellen mentioned that still sleeps with me when he's four!! :-( And I bet he'll still be up every hour even then! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Haha Lou! Well hopefully you won't still be bfing then! I mean I hope ben breaks free of the boob at some point! Hope u r sleeping, all u ukers.

I had my eye appt yay. It was fun to leave by myself though! I wished the appt was a little longer! I am going to schedule an infant eye appt for Jimmy soon. Apparently it's free for the first one. It wil be good to make sure he doesn't have a turned eye like I did. I have a turned eye that they had to surgically correct when I was little and it can pass down.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! :hi:

Well Lili did really well... Slept til 5... Probably would have slept longer, but I heard her stirring and went in! :rofl: I however cries mysel to sleep.. Soppy so'n'so!! :dohh:

Going to get her weighed this morning... Any guesses?! I'm gonna say 10lb 11

Forgot to tell you guys about swimming yesterday... As we were driving there we realised we were following a car the exact same make, model and colour as ours! It too drove to the pool as it turned out they were going to the same lesson! The little girl had the same swimsuit as Lili and the mum joked with me about living on the same road... I said "you don't live on Gordon Hill do you?" and she replied that she's moving in to the road next week!!! I suddenly don't feel very unique anymore! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, hope the night got better... :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Haha Jess that's funny! How weird! 

You soppy thing, crying yourself to sleep!! :haha: 

I woke up in the night and sammuel had rolled onto his front and had his face in the mattress... So I was awake most of the night making sure he didn't do it again :dohh: then he woke at 5.30 for the day! At the moment he is SOOO excited when he sees Danny! He squeals and flaps his arms around and laughs at every single thing he doe! 

I am going to meet the AP ladies today, will be discussing EC so will let you know once I've found out more... 

I know someone in our village had the turned eye thing too casey and had it corrected. Would you be able to tell already? Best to get him looked at, especially if it's free!! 

Lou hope your night got better! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili's 11lbs 2oz!!!


----------



## SBB

Oh my god!!! Go lili! X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay go Lili!! :happydance: !! She's catching up fast! She's only 3lb lighter than Ben now! :thumbup:

Average night here. Slept with me and woke every hour and a half- but slept in-between! 

Have fun Suz x


----------



## kcw81

Hi! Jess that's sooo weird about your doppleganger mom! Isn't that funny, people out there doing the exact same thing as you at the same time. I am sure there must be othe r ladies out there pumping at 5 am on their iPod too! Oh yeah lilli is doing great! Good job mom!

Suz that's so cute about Sammuel and Danny. I bet Danny loves that. Jimmy too is liking dh a lot more now too! 

Lou glad Ben slept some and hope u did a little too!

I dont see any issue with Jimmys eyes so hope he is good on that. Mine have never been right as they didn't make them perfect straight so one is still turned and they see at different angles so only one eye works at a time. I can't see 3d movies! But the appearance is only slightly noticeable/ it's hard to tell unless I am tired and one of the eyes doesn't feel like doing anything. Weird.

Well had Jimmys first poopy diaper after starting bananas. Yereeesh!! Gross! U would think I fed him a bunch of them by the looks of it!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have been the gym come back niped asda now chillin weather is scrap still x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Afternoon everyone!

Jess, how odd over that woman! They do so we all have twins but thats a bit much rofl! Amazing weigh gain for Lil too! Weaning obvisouly works well for her!

Suz, hope you had fun with the AP mums. Bless Sammuel with his daddy. Cutie x

Lou, glad u got some sleep. Im sure more will come in time, he obv just loves his mama too much.

Today Ive vaccumed bagged all Pearls baby clothes. So sad...........and so much Hahahah Ive gained half her wardrobe now yay!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls! :hi:

Still no new from Cat I see :(

Ellen, I'll be getting Jackson's clothes back soon. I let a neighbor borrow them, and I can't wait to get back his first jumper to save!

Lou, I'm glad you got a little sleep, but I dont know how you do it.

Hi Verna, Chell, Casey, Caz, everyone else I missed.


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww lovely Marg, Im sending 3 of my fav Pearl sleepsuits to a woman who makes them into cuddly toys. She uses different suits for legs, ears or tails etc. They are wonderful............Shes making a mint out of it too! Lucky biatch hahaha x

No still nothing from Cat xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Man, what an awesome idea!! I just want to keep his very first outfit to remember how tiny he once was! This kid is in 2T now!! :shock:


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww what a chunker! Love him!

Yeah the woman started out with 50 orders charging £10 inc packaging..........word spread and within TWO weeks her orders were 2000 and she was charging £15 and £5 postage! Lord knows how manys on now...............x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ooo... I bet I could do that... What do they look like? :haha:

I have a vac pack under the wardrobe full of stuff she's grown out of and another one full of clothes she doesn't fit in to yet! :rofl:

Had an appt today... Thyroid still on the blink so off to have my throat cut later this year!! :(


----------



## babyloulou

I LOVE that idea Ellen!! Has she got a website? X

Ladies- which electric breast pumps do you have? I have a Medela Swing (which seems to always top reviews) but it just doesn't seem to work anymore! :-( I've got a Tommee Tippee manual too but have never been able to get a single drop out of that! :shrug: Any recommendations for a new one???


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Jess!! :-(


----------



## kcw81

Sorry Jess ! Throat cutting geesh! I wish u didn't have to.

Lou i have the lactina select hospital one so u prob won't get that.

Jimmy has begun his babbling a few days ago. It's really funny like he's got a bunch of stuff to say but it's in another language! Mmmmbababa ga mba bah! He says. I am like, hmm do tell!


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

OH god Jess Im sorry love. xxx The woman tends to do dogs for boys and bunnies for girls.....And just imagine every part of the animal is a different shape of size triangle. SOOOO simple! 

All she pays for is the electricity from the sweing machine and the bloody stuffing. Well thats peanuts isnt it?? Do it, give it a go and I'll save my order (waiting list of 2 months!)

I will try find her site lou. But I got told of her by a friend and she added me to her order so not sure of contact dets!


----------



## Onelildream

jess-sorry

ellen-love that idea. i have my dds dress from her first sunday in a shadowbox on her wall.

lou-ameda. i love it. just as nice as a medela i think.

marg-2T?! lol. what u feeding him? Jess needs to get in on that! hahaha

verna-I pmed you. did u get it?

Lisa-how ya feeling? is that med working?

KC-when do they say to get an eye appt? My dr told me Kindergarten. That seems a bit late if they need something...

hi to all. ugh. Dealing with some online order crap right now. gets my blood boiling.


----------



## babyloulou

Wow I missed the Jax size comment! Does 2T mean 2 years size? :shock: what does he weigh Marg? How long is he? X

Chell- I've just been reading about the Ameda Double- it's sounds brill! Got to decide between buying a new one of those or buying a refresh kit for my Medela!? The kit replaces the breast shield, pipe and valve- but I'm worried it's the actual motor that might be the problem :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Has there been no reply from Cats husband? X


----------



## kcw81

Chell they have a government funded program at a lot if vision places that gives a no cost infant exam. Take him before 12 months and it's free. I have a flyer about it and can tell u the website name later to read about it. :)


----------



## Onelildream

Verna sent that one so I dunno. I'm thinking no, and that verna would tell us asap if she heard.

Lou-sadly, it might be the motor. Does it have a warranty? I have used the ameda through all three of my kids. Never a problem. :D


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks, KC!


----------



## Smile4me

Sorry Chel, I did get your message via phone and I couldnt figure out how to reply... LOL
No I have not heard anything :( I check my FB at work now (against company policy) I'm just worried!


----------



## Onelildream

me too verna. :(


----------



## kcw81

Hey Chell here is the website for Infantsee, the public program for baby eye exams. I think there is a find a doc thing on there.

https://infantsee.com/


----------



## caz & bob

hope all is ok with cat and bby its funny she hasnt been in touch x x x


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! Been reading all day and not sure I can remember stuff now! 

Casey sounds like Jimmys eyes are fine, hopefully they can just confirm it for your peace of mind. Could you have your operated on again to make it perfect or are you not bothered? 

I really hope we hear from Cat soon... :( 

Lou my swing has gone tits up too (excuse the pun :lol:) I have bought a new cone bit cos I'm 99% sure thats what the problem is, I also got some more of the little White bits. It only sucks my boob in properly some of the time now, although it looks like its working it doesn't! 
What's the issue with yours? 

Ok, seriously cant remember anything else!!! :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

babyloulou said:


> Wow I missed the Jax size comment! Does 2T mean 2 years size? :shock: what does he weigh Marg? How long is he? X




Onelildream said:


> marg-2T?! lol. what u feeding him? Jess needs to get in on that! hahaha

LoL! Yes Lou, 2T is like for a two year old. This kid is huge!! I don't know what he weighs now...his next appointment is August 9th! I'm tempted to take him to the grocery store and jump on with him just to get a rough estimate! Chell, he eats booby juice and everything we eat that he can eat (only healthy stuff) like fruits and vegetables. Plus he has his puffs and a little juice (usually less than an ounce a day of juice though).


----------



## SBB

Do you not have scales at home Marg? I jump on with S then by myself and work out the difference! He was 22lb 6oz today at the docs, pretty close to what our scales said... 
Wow 2nd old clothes that's amazing! Sammuel is in at least 9-12 months, mainly 12-18 stuff now! 

Jess sorry about your thyroid :cry: that sucks :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Big boys ! Suz can't fix the eyes on me now, I could go try some expensive vision therapy that takes a lot of time but it wouldn't change my appearance, only my ability to see better. Maybe when Jimmy gets easier and goes to school I will have time for that!


----------



## SBB

Does it bother you? Or are you just used to it so much now that you don't need to b able to see perfectly? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

My Medela swing still sucks fine, but the last couple of times it's started sucking milk in to the tube... :shrug: I've just ordered all new bits for it which I hope helps. 

Marg, I can't get over how big Jax is!! All your boys nicked Lili's big vibes!! :rofl: :rofl:

I got a phone call from a modelling agency today saying they were interested in putting Lili on their books! She can put herself through nursery!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- mine does exactly the same. It looks like it should be working but nothing comes out :shrug: I can get more by hand expressing. My SIL gave it me with the attachments but I was given new attachments in hospital when Ben was in NICU so I've actually got two sets of everything and neither work- that's why I think its the motor!

I've splurged and ordered an Ameda double pump off Amazon. They had it for £50 off!


----------



## SBB

Really jess?! That's amazing!! Had you sent her pics off or something? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Jess!! Is that through Harriet's pictures? Are you going to do it? X


----------



## SBB

Cool lou! That's odd neither work so yeh it's probably knackered! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess was lili 11lb3 today? If she was Sammuel was 22lb6 so she would be literally half!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

In a moment of slight tipsiness in France I send some of the Harriet photos to talent management and then forgot about!! But they called today. I have to talk to Joe about it, but hey why not do it?!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Less than half Suz... 11lbs 2!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Definitely Jess! She'll love it when she's older- seeing her photos x

Ste opened Ben's first bank account today!


----------



## SBB

Definitely jess! It can pay about £250/day plus expenses for you! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Jess!!! 

Lou I'm going to do sammuels account tomorrow! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Make sure you don't have to book am appointment Suz- Ste tried to do it last week and they made him book an appointment to open one today! Then when he got there they could only open him a basic account as apparently the one woman who is "trained" to open savings accounts is on holiday! :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

We have Lili's attached to ours... She already has £500 in it!! More than me! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Oh my god lilis rich!! 

Thanks lou, I need to go to the bank anyway to sort my business account so I'll take the stuff and see if they cam do it... 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- hooray! That's great! She will be our very own model. Awe. *beaming with pride*

Lou- yay on the ameda. I think u will like it!

Suz and marg- I think my 2.5 yr old weighs only a few pounds more! Hahhaa! I love it!


----------



## kcw81

Awesome Jess! A star is born! 

Suz I have had 2 d wonky eyes forever so I guess it's ok but if I didn't have Jimmy I would go do it, he said it might help in the long run my deteriorating vision. The worst part is seeing at
Night and the fact that it looks funny sometimes. Do u have perfect vision?


----------



## Onelildream

Ladies-I'm hot on a lead....hahaha. I called the local hospital in Calgary, close to where Cat took Zumba lessons.... and she was discharged from there. So she is not dead. :rofl: I'm sorry! I'm not being too reverent about it, but I had to know! It's been eating me alive! I know nothing else, nothing about the baby or anything. But there you go.


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Chell!! You detective you!! :lol: Did they say when?


----------



## SBB

Wow well done Chell!!! :happydance: that's brilliant! 

Casey I don't have 100% perfect vision, but I don't need glasses so it's pretty good! Danny wears glasses but only for certain things really... Well most things now actually! 
I guess if you've always lived with something you are just used to it... But maybe when jimmy is older you can fix it so you can see better!

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Nope....They didn't say when. She was reluctant to tell me that she was even there, bc I didn't know her age or her middle name. :( fooey. I just told her I was a friend and knew her maiden name...but not her middle name. When she asked how old she was I said.....um.....30-32-ish. :rofl:

I'm sure I sounded totally fishy....


----------



## SBB

:rofl: chell! Is her date of birth on FB? 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Just her day....not the year. :(


----------



## SBB

Oh pants! Well done though at least we know she's ok! 

Now cat pleeeeeeeeease let us know what's happening!!

Ok, nite all x x x


----------



## kcw81

Yay chell! I serio thought she was dead!!!

Suz lucky u no contacts or glasses! That's amazing this day and age w all our technology. Hope Sammuel gets yr genes!


----------



## Onelildream

gnight! i will call the maternity ward and see if they will tell when she was discharged....


----------



## babyloulou

I wonder why she hasn't been on or replied to any of her friends on Facebook?? Maybe it was a horrible birth and she's suffering a bit :-(


----------



## Onelildream

Nope. no such luck


----------



## Onelildream

idk. We still don't know about the baby...maybe she;s in intensive care or something....


----------



## kcw81

Yeah it's prob the baby guys. Sorry to say it. Crap. Chell did u do all that on yr iPod????


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah that would make sense as to why she's gone AWOL. I just can't over the fact that she's got no messages on her FB from people in the know :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

I know!!!! It's so weird. Chell u are a total whiz.


----------



## Onelildream

....I found out where her husband works too. lol. I could call his work. :rofl: 

No, Casey, the desktop. I googled...and went through EVERY contact she had on FB, but most were all private....but her Zumba class had an address, so I searched the hospitals closest to there. lol. As if I don't have a lot to do....my poor baby has been in my lap all day as I search! I haven't been able to sleep well bc I'm a worry wart!


----------



## kcw81

Omg chell u are so funny and I am so glad u did it! It's been killing us. I totally totally thought she didn't make it thru labor alive.


----------



## Onelildream

seriously. me too!


----------



## babyloulou

I thought that too :-( 

I've been through her friends list too Chell :blush:


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- I just don't understand or forsee a happy ending still... She seemed like she would be back from the ultrasound that day to tell us how things were or to tell us she would be induced or something....but since we heard nothing I can only imagine that something was wrong and they rushed her right in for an emergency procedure. I think een if she was going to be induced she would have told us....


----------



## babyloulou

She did say everything was fine after the ultrasound on one of her other threads I think... I'll see if I can find it x


----------



## babyloulou

Britt11 said:


> hey ladies, have to run but a quick note to say all is good with Kitten on the u/s today and they guesstimate her to weigh between 9 and 9.5 pounds this time :shock:
> lol, how the heck can i have such a big baby?
> 
> will try to read later but i have a dr's apt tomorrow and there is a chance they might induce me given her size wish me luck....I want to be
> :hugs:


Here- she said the U/S was fine.

Then on one of her other threads she was sounding depressed...



Britt11 said:


> ahh yeah not so much Joli. I guess I had false labour last night, nothing today. Actually I am very depressed tbh, everyone keeps calling and I am not taking calls and my mom tried to come over and I said no. Didnt leave the house....not good, hope I shake this off.
> I need to have kitten soon or i am going to go mental, I never thought it would be this hard to be overdue...

So hopefully she was just so down and hormonal that she was not coming online and hasn't got round to it since the birth???

If everything is ok then she's going to think we are right nutters if she reads all this back :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: if everything is ok, she has my Permission to think I'm mental! You ladies are my friends. I think about each of you as that, and care about you, worry about you, and even pray for you. I don't care if she thinks I am nuts, but I really do care about what's happened with her!


----------



## babyloulou

:hugs: 

I know what you mean Chell. I don't know how I would have got through infertility, then pregnancy and now babydom without you lot! I never understood how people could make friends/relationships online until this Graduate thread xxx :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

I wonder how that last doctor appt went down then.... Wonder if she was induced that day....


----------



## Onelildream

:) Lou. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I asked last night if anyone knew what Canada rules were about that? I mean here they NEVER induce early because of size- it has to be a health problem to get induced before 41 weeks I think. I said I thought I'd heard in the past that Canada was a bit like the UK in childbirth rules rather than the US where they will induce :shrug: I'm not sure though!!? 

If they didn't induce her until she was fully over then she might not have had the baby until this weekend just gone :shrug:


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah. True. I just feel like she would have told us... Ya know? I'm sure it would be super depressing to wait that long, but she would have atleast told us "I'm going in tomorrow!" or whatnot. Atleast that's what I think....


----------



## babyloulou

I do think it's all very strange! At least we know she's alive anyway thanks to you x

I take it you've had no response from her sister then? Or Verna from her husband? You see that worries me because you'd think if everything was fine the sister might have just said "yes you weirdo shes fine" or something!


----------



## Onelildream

Right! I know! It is strange. Still worrisome, but nice to know she's living. :)

Is it 1 am there? Is Ben still not sleeping?


----------



## Onelildream

Oh and still nothing from anyone...


----------



## babyloulou

He's been asleep, fed and is back to sleep again now- infact he has been for over an hour now so I should sleep quick before he's awake again! :rofl: He definitely gets the insomnia from me! :haha:

Night night :hi: xxxx


X


----------



## Onelildream

Night Lou!


----------



## lisaf

lol, she's totally going to think we're nuts if she reads back at this stuff!! :rofl: We just care though and are worried sick! 
I know how hard it was to be hounded for information when you're dealing with the NICU.. I kind of hid away a bit and I think you guys found out that he had arrived from FB since I didn't have much time to get on here.
You get total star-stalker points though Chell ;)

Love that Lili is going to be a model! I wish I could cash in on Daniel's cuteness ;)
I need to open a bank account for D soon and start saving some money for him.. feeling lazy though, lol!

The meds are working pretty well for me. I still feel a little depressed but hoping that will continue to fade.
Went shopping with MIL and SIL today and it was actually pretty fun! :) They didn't spend the whole time bickering which was great and SIL physically was able to keep up instead of feeling rotten and needing to leave early. The point of the shopping trip was really to pick out a handbag for me as a birthday gift from MIL. Unfortunately the only one I liked was $350 :dohh: Way too expensive! :( But I REALLY like it and can't get it out of my head now. Though honestly I still love the Coach one I have, the strap is getting all ratty though so maybe I should just try to get that fixed?

Ok.. I'm obsessing about breastpumps here! Its time to buy one for home use and when I go back to work. Its between the Pump In Style or the Freestyle from Medela.
The pros to the PIS is that its extremely popular and seems to be very reliable. I already have a bunch of spare parts for it which would make bringing it back and forth from work easier.
The con is that its heavier and needs a wall plug to work

The Freestyle pro is that its super lightweight and small, rechargable battery with great life so no plugs. Its programmable for whatever pattern/length I want and has an LCD screen and a timer you can set on it. 
The cons seem to be that it can be trickier to get a good seal and that it is apparently easier to spill milk if you lean over while pumping. SOME women report a decrease in supply when using the freestyle but that may just be if they use the softfit sheilds it comes with. I would have to buy a set of spare parts with this one which is just a little annoying.

Price isn't the issue since I got a super cheap place to buy from... (PIS is $215 and Freestyle is $285 ... they're normally $270 and $380 respectively)

What do you guys think?

We bought the hotel rooms for the vegas trip by the way! :) I need this pump in time for that trip...
(sorry for the super long post!!)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

HI ladies. I see everyone is well..and stalking people. LOL that is fab. I am so ready for summer to be over so I can get on here and chat with you all..these kids have me on the go so much I don't think I am home but long enough to sleep and barely that. LOL Thank you all for keeping up with me on FB. :) Gunner got his first tooth! :) Love you all and hope those babies are doing great!


----------



## kcw81

Hi Lisa- I have no experience with either of those but the one that plugs in sounds better. Who cares if u have to plug it in if it works better. Plus u have spare parts. 

Hi sandi are u enjoying your suz diapers? I call them suz diapers since I believe she is the queen of all cloth nappies.


----------



## lisaf

the plug in one isn't 'better' ... most women report no issues at all with the portable one and actually rave about how nice it is not to be chained down or lugging a heavy pump around. Its just a handful of people who complain and they might have had defective motors or using the wrong breastsheilds.
I want the smaller, portable one... I'm just afraid to get it and then hate it or be unlucky enough to have an issue with it. But I don't want to get the other one and then resent the weight and the plug every time I have to carry it or use it plugged in, you know?


----------



## Onelildream

Hi sandi and Lisa!
Y'all are just jealous of my Sherlock Holmes ability! Lol.

Kc u up late pumping or have not gone to bed? I think u are awesome pumping in the middle of the night! Can u go 7 hours without pumping? I go from 11 or 12 to 6 or 7 without feeding but I swear my milk is diminishing... Oh well. 1 more month until I switch to formula anyway... I'm kind of sad about it.... But happy to get back on the ttc horse bc it might take a looooong time to get preg again.

Lisa-there are some that are battery powered pumps and a plug in. Can the small one do both? Sometimes you get sick of replacing the batteries so often. Might be nice to have an option.


----------



## lisaf

the small one is a rechargable battery.. it lasts for up to 3 hours of continuous pumping and is nice and strong
It also plugs in to charge and I think it pumps directly off the wall when plugged in.


Girls, I'm a little freaked out here! I only had 2 days with no spotting/bleeding then it came back.. its been so minimal that only a few times have I really needed a pad... not really a pain but also kind of convenient since it keeps DH at bay :haha:
TMI warning!
Well... I just went to the bathroom and when I wiped, I had what felt like a clot... when I poke at a clot it usually breaks up. Well this wasn't red.. it was mostly beige with a spot that was pink.. when I poked it, it didn't break up. I started playing with it and it was really strong and firm, hard to even tear.. it was 5 inches long and half an inch wide. I'm now totally paranoid that I had some placenta stuff left over, thats why I've been bleeding still and that some of it just came out! I'm calling the doc tomorrow but that is just freaky and I'm a little worried! (obviously its not critical right now/infected or else I'd have a fever and odor etc)


----------



## Rudeollie

Ok before I forget..............That Catfish documentry is on More4 next Tuesday night at 10pm. Ukers get it sky+++!

Off to read through now!


----------



## babyloulou

Catfish??????


----------



## Rudeollie

Its an amzing documentry about a guy who goes in search of a girl he meets online and, well, there are many suprises! It is fantastic! True madness in all its glory!

Wow, well done det Chell! rofl! Glad we know Cat is ok at least.........now we just need her to get on and tell us whats what!

Hmmm Lisa I would deffo get that checked. BUT my 1st period was really odd like that.........Had beigey globs and then red clots. Hopefully nothing serious xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just chill in today with oh no gym glad cat is ok x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Holy Moly! Pauls just called........The madrid job could be somewhere else now! IF he gets it (and he is the highest candidate they have apparently) It COULD be Madrid....London........Sydney.....Kuala Lumpa or Rio De Janero! Holy mother of fluffers!

Mardi, Lond and Sydney I could handle but the others??? Id die from the heat! lol!


----------



## SBB

Ellen I may need a reminder nearer the time for catfish!! But I really want to see it!! 

Wowzers on all those places!! It's exciting! 

Sammuel pee'd in the Potty!!! :happydance: 

Straigt after his nap I held him over it and he pee'd after a couple of mins! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

OH MY GOD! Thats amazing Suz! 

I will try my best to remind u next week..............It will summon all my concentration tho hahaha 

Exciting and super scary too!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, go with the battery one! So much easier!! :) 

Suz, cool about S on the potty!!! I'm gonna try with Lili when I have a bit of time with her. Perhaps in France again where she'll be nudey rudey all day every day!

Chell!! There I was lamenting about the lack of Sherlock Holmes and here you were all the time!!! :rofl: good investigating work hon. Come on Cat, login and let us know Kitten is ok! :hugs:

I have a huge spot in the middle of my forehead... :cry: but I have just spent £80 online in the Next Sale!!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I've been shopping to Next this morning Jess- went to see if there was anything left for Ben in the sale. Got him 2 cheap t-shirts in the sale for a fiver and then spent another 60 quid on full price clothes for him :rofl:

Ellen- :shock: :shock:

Suz- that's amazing about the potty!! :happydance:

Come on Cat!!! :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

I did Next on Satuday and got £50 worth if stuff for Pauls bday...............and NOTHING for me or Pearl hahaha THAT is a miracle girls!

I know Lou. Shock or what?!?

Jess spots are pure evil! Boo x


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow Suz! I read about EC but since Jax is in daycare I can't be as vigilant with it, but way to go Sammuel!!


----------



## lisaf

Wow suz! Amazing! I have a logistical question for ya... Since the penis gets hard when they pee, how do you aim it? Lol!!!


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! Suz Sammuel is leaps and bounds ahead of the game! why is he so advanced? is he really 10 months old and you had him all along? haha. thats great suz. you are a good momma helping him progress like that. I might be too lazy to get a kick start on that stuff. Just poop in your pants a while longer jimmy so momma can sit and look at BNB for a sec. haha!

Lisa I don't know how to aim it when they get a hard on! just get the diaper over it fast!

Chell yes I have a late night pump but not a MOTN pump! noway I dropped that one at like 16 weeks. My last pump at night is about 1030pm or so after jimmy goes down, then I go again at 5am so thats a 7 hour break or something? it hasn't affected my supply to drop the MOTN pump - now I pump 5 times a day and my supply is still huge. I am hoping to drop to 4 pumps a day but can't quite manage it yet. Today I Actually woke up late and pumped at 6am and so that was an 8 hour break. 

Ellen that is exciting and scary that you might be going virtually anywhere! fun!

Lisa why are you still bleeding? wait how long pp are you?


----------



## laura6914

hey ladies. 
Well we are all moved into the MIL now. Just waiting for our new house to get sorted before we can move in which should be 2 weeks at a push. Hopefully i will still be here by then and not sent down for murder. :rofl:

Can someone fill me in on the latest? Any news off cat yet? 
Mums and babies ok?

xxx


----------



## kcw81

hey laura hows it going? Chell did some serious internet detective work and figured out where Cat's Zumba class is from facebook, looked at the address there, then from that looked at area hospitals and found the one she was at! She called them and asked if Cat was there and they said she had been discharged but wouldn't give any more info. So we know she is alive! but no idea if the baby is ok.


----------



## SBB

Marg I don't see how it could work in childcare either unless they were totally supportive and I bet there's about one place in every million that would do it!

Lisa I just sat him on the potty and he went, his willy was sort of pointing into the potty, so if it did go hard It would have just made it go to the front wall of the potty - does that make sense?! :shrug: 

Casey it's nothing to do with being advanced, honestly. From what I've read in the book so far, and heard from other people... They basically don't like peeing/pooing themselves, from birth. They will get used to it and just get on with it of course, we then have to train them back to not liking it, and controlling their pees/poos.. ie potty training. 
BUT if you let them go with their natural instinct, not soiling themselves, there is no need to do the potty training. 
Sometimes its about reading them (just like you do when they're hungry/tired) but mostly it's about timing, so I am going to aim for 1st thing in the morning when he does a poo, and straight after each nap. They soon learn to hold it until potty time to avoid doing it in their pants/nappies. We'll definitely carry on with nappies, just do this too and see how it goes. 
Honestly though anyone could do it! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I'm 10 weeks pp now... It's been spotting more than bleeding. Asked my friend who is an asst midwife and she said the clump thing was probably tissue and is probably why I've still been bleeding. She said it's a good thing that my body passed it on it's own and that's probably all there was...as long as there are no signs of infection then my body can take care of it by itself


----------



## lisaf

I'm still impressed Suz! :)
I asked about the aiming thing cuz when Daniel pees on the changing table it goes over his head :)


----------



## SBB

Haha!! Sammuels doesn't it goes over his feet normally which are waving around in the air! 

Good reassurance on the bleeding/clot... 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

thanks for the update casey hun. 

WOW suz, have you started potty training S? Im guessing this from the direction of the convo :)


----------



## SBB

Not potty training really Laura... It's called EC, elimination communication - you can do it from birth but I'm trying it now! I'm just going to try holding him over a potty at certain times etc and see how we go! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

You know what's funny, Jimmy has only peed like 3 times on the changing table since he was born. So I hate to jinx it but maybe he is just being respectful of me and waiting for the diaper to go back in . Ha ya right. He never ever has pooed anywhere but in his diaper. Have yours pooed when the diaper was off?

Did u buy a toddler potty suz?


----------



## TySonNMe

Let us know how you et on Suz. I can't imagine trying to get Jackson to sit still now long enough to potty! He'd be reaching for everything!!


----------



## SBB

Sammuel has poo'd on the changing table once! 

He has done 4 poos today! It was only Once a day recently! Think it must be something he ate... Not sure what though. 

Lots of people apparently just do EC to catch the poos and they don't worry about wees, just use nappies still for wees... 

I gave sammuel something to play with earlier on the potty so he was distracted for a min while he wee'd... Then he started trying to grab everything. 

I am going to bed, it's 6.45pm :rofl: but I think I am seriously sleep deprived. I am moody, the house is a shit hole, I just don't feel like tidying up. I don't feel like doing much really! So I'm going to have a loooooong night in bed and sleep while sammuel sleeps, and hopefully wake up happier and motivated tomorrow! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa my dr asked if I was still bleeding at my 6 week appt. Did he ask u that? I def think u should go in if it doesn't stop soon!


----------



## kcw81

Gnight suz! Hope u get lots of shut eye.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

kcw81 said:


> Hi Lisa- I have no experience with either of those but the one that plugs in sounds better. Who cares if u have to plug it in if it works better. Plus u have spare parts.
> 
> Hi sandi are u enjoying your suz diapers? I call them suz diapers since I believe she is the queen of all cloth nappies.

I am loving them! They are so easy and no explosive poos since. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah same here Sandi! Ive had my very first poo leak in one today and that's only because I was holding him upside down while he was pooing!! He used to leak out of disposables ALL the time!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

LOL holding him upside down?? That is how Gunner was he exploded out of everything. and even ruined a few onsies. Best investment we have made...just had to wait so long to get them.


----------



## babyloulou

I was doing "this is the way the ladies ride" song and had just "dropped" him into the ditch when I realised he was pooing! :haha:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: lou! 

I was asleep but Danny woke me up cos grey cat has got one paw twice as big as the others :( must have been stung or got something in it... :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor grey cat! :-( Is she licking it?

I forgot to say last night we are teaching Ben to self settle. Putting him in the cot awake and just sitting at the side of him- not looking at him or speaking to him. Took two hours last night and an hour tonight! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-sounds heartbreaking! I've been putting Connor in his bed (in his room) more and more. He has to transition out in a few weeks.... I'm excited and nervous for all the change.... He will be going on formula then too. Eek.

I POAS today. :rofl: I think I might need an anonymous group for my habits....lol. Maybe I missed it?! Maybe I just wanted a baseline for starting to TTC again. hahahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Chell :rofl: You're obsessed with babies! :rofl:

It's not too bad actually- he hardly even cries. Just moans a bit then drifts between sleep and waking for ages. Going better than I thought it would!


----------



## babyloulou

Plus I do put my hand on him if he does cry! I can't not :blush:


----------



## SBB

Haha chell I poas last week :haha: 

Lou that's great :D fingers crossed!! 

Yeh She has been licking it a bit. Won't let us touch it... I think it'll be ok by morning, or its a trip to the vets! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

We're moms. The sympathy thing comes with the job description! We can't ignore their feelings..... They are soooo cute. 

Yes, obsession is quite prominent with me... I LOOOOOOOOOOVE my kids! They are so freakin cute!!!! I want a million more just like them! ;)


----------



## babyloulou

He's just woke again. Stes up there doing his shift now :lol:

Hopefully she'll get whatever it is out herself then Suz x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-didn't you get your cat some insurance? I think that is so smart. Animals need the dr too! Might as well pay insurance for them!


----------



## babyloulou

For some reason Chell I thought you did CIO? Do you not? X


----------



## Onelildream

Hope she gets better. ouch.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz and Chell, I POAS this week too :rofl: and there is absolutely no way I'm pg!! :rofl: when I was TTC I started a thread called POAS-aholics!! At one point I was on 3 a day!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry about Grey cat.. Hope it's nothing serious. :hugs:

Lou, good luck and fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## babyloulou

God we'd be skint if it wasn't for pet insurance! Our Labrador has had over 9 thousand pounds worth of treatment so far and he's only 5! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Cry it out? is that what it means? I do for sleeping...but not until after 3 mo. I'm a sappy mess before then. hahaha. I give in to almost everything. At 3 mo I turn in to a nazi. :rofl: No paci, no co-sleeping, sleep training for the whole night, no whining.... :rofl: just kidding on the whining....


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: Jess. Serious problems here.... I swear I woulda poas right after I delivered, had I had a test at home!


----------



## SBB

Jess 3 a day was probably what I did too!! 

Yeh they're insured so that's good! I'm sure it'll have gone down by morning... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Is it bad that 3 a day doesn't sound excessive to me! :haha:


----------



## SBB

I think that would have been my average over the whole month actually, thinking about it!!! :rofl: 

When I got my bfp and the month before when it was a chemical, I definitely poas 10 times a day I'm sure!!! 

UKers Cowshed organic baby stuff is on offer in TK Twatts, £4 instead of £9-10 :)

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Right Ben is not having it tonight! It's 10:20 amd he's still awake! Should we keep going or pick him up and get him to sleep? He's ridiculously overtired now!


----------



## kcw81

hey lou just my two cents here and you can ignore me because Ben is a unique specimen and I don't know his needs but for self settling training it makes it really hard if they can still see you! do you let him see you as you sit there not speaking to him?


----------



## SBB

I'd pick him up lou, if he's anything like sammuel he'll only get worse and won't settle himself.. Sammuel gets himself in a right state when he's overtired :( 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I agree about being too agitated sometimes... You have to judge their cries. If its just whining, I leave him alone. If he's getting worked up I let him lie there but bounce him on the mattress or wait until it's about to kick up a notch and then pick him up. DH taught me to wait just a little bit longer than I want to because he often settles himself. But like Casey said, Ben is his own creature and you have to figure out what works best for you/him.

I went through 30 tests a month when ttc, lol! There were days where I'd poas 6 times.


----------



## babyloulou

We gave in! He'd been hysterical for two hours nearly and was choking! :-( He was also rooting for food. I got him out and fed him and put him back in the cot and he conked straight out. I think we're going to go with PUPD again as he just gets too upset x


----------



## kcw81

Yeah Lou it's hard to just have him go with this CIO when he has had it so nice for so long! Totally feels loved though that's for sure.


----------



## babyloulou

That's the thing I really didn't want to do CIO - we were just trying to get him to need less picking up but I feel like we've upset it more tonight than if we'd have just done CIO! X


----------



## babyloulou

Verna's put a message on Cat's wall on FB telling her how worried we are. I've just realised it's been 13 days since she last posted! :-(


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah. I'm happy we know she is alive, but even more depressed that now it seems something serious; not with her, but with Kitten. :(


----------



## Onelildream

on a lighter note, I found a company that makes super nice canvas umbrellas for my DDs new picnic table (made by her grandpa) and I emailed the company to get one (they aren't sold separately) but you can order a "replacement part" for $32....anyway, they sent it to me for free! I called back to pay them and the guy I talked to said don't worry about it, I gotcha covered. WTHeck?! Wouldn't even let me pay shipping. hahaha. I totally got something for nothing. I didn't think that ever happened....


----------



## babyloulou

That's insane!! Were you flirting with him!? :winkwink:


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: I'm not sure I even remember how to flirt... Hahaha. I kept asking are you sure? Are you sure? I didn't even buy the table it went with so I was totally comfortable paying up to 50 bucks for it!


----------



## lisaf

Total score Chell! :)


----------



## Onelildream

This is about the time I cannot sleep bc I sit up worrying about cat. :( darn it!


----------



## Onelildream

:cry: I just really wish we knew what happened or what is going on. I'm sure whatever it is, she could use some love and support.... Even if she is just a super tired new mom and everything is just fine. Wishful thinking....


----------



## Onelildream

Ok I'm making myself sick over it...seriously. I have such an upset stomach! I am going to try to sleep now. See u ladies in the morning/afternoon.... :cry:


----------



## SBB

I thought maybe she has pnd and is jut shutting everyone out? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Tha cat thing is super upsetting.............I forget for a few hours then it hits you, hard. Even Pauls worried over things.

Gosh Ive such a bad back from luggin fatty pants around. Its always been touch and go but now with her?? Mare!

Lou sorry the new plan with Ben didnt work. Hes a law unto his own but will sleep soundly at some point surely xxx

Right toast and washin for me. The putting clothes into piles for packin. Ive restricted Pauls clothing for the next week so Im not blue arse flying getting stuff done next week. x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, I forgot to tell you that you are allowed a change bag and hand luggage on the plane. Pearl I allowed her own hand luggage!! :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

REALLY Jess???????? That is AMAZING! That will be super super handy! Thanks for letting me know!

Oh not sure if any use to anyone on here but Javari.co.uk are GIVING kids shoes/boots away at the mo. They have some mega branded names for £10, and that is super cheap for baby/toddler shoes! Free delivery too x

Just told my cousin and shes bought 5 pairs!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: no gym got to take my oh mum docs for bloods done then chill chill chill x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Och bugger bollocks Jess.........Jet 2 wont let me take my change bag. Its only my hand luggage allowed. Rubbish! I wish these airlines would all sing off the same song sheet ffs!


----------



## SBB

Damn you'll need a decent amount of changing stuff, and a carry on bag :( you'll have to just really only take essentials! 

Lou how was Ben last night? 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He stayed asleep after that 11 o clock feed (on my bed though). He didn't wake up for the next feed until 4:30!! 5 and a half hours!! :shock: Then he went back to sleep until 9:30!! So another 5 hours! :shock:

Grrrrrr! They cancelled his swimming AGAIN!! Pool is too cold apparently! This was his last lesson until September too!! :growlmad:


----------



## laura6914

Hey girls. :wave:
I have had NO SLEEP, so jealous of you for a change lou :haha:
Shae was awake all night with a temp. Woke up this morning and his temp was 39 oc so i took him straight to the Drs and he has a really bad throat infection. :cry: He has gone totally off his food and milk. He hasnt had a full bottle since 12 yesterday afternoon. 
He has a rash on his cheeks to which she said is nothing to worry about atm but there is 1 case of meningitus locally so if im concerned about anything else to go right back up :shock:


----------



## caz & bob

aw laura hope he gets better soon hun take him a&e hun if your concerned x x x


----------



## SBB

:( Laura poor shae :hugs:

Lou :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Wow so Great to hear about Ben Lou! Can't believe suz pit the guns on you! Hope u slept too!

Laura that sucks hope shae gets better. Does he get sick often?

Hi Ellen didn't read back but are you leaving soon?

Hey caz and Everyone else !


----------



## laura6914

Thanks girls. 
I will do Caz, his temp seems to be going down a little. 37.8 now but he feels like he is on fire. 
No casey, he has never been this sick. He gets a little grummpy with a temp and the runs when teething but never this ill. 

Its heart breaking. All i want to do is cuddle him but he isn't a 'love to be held' baby and pushes me away but when i put him down he crys to be picked up :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

aw its a shame for them laura in it i hate it when my son is ill x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor Shae! :-( Hope he's better soon Laura! :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Laura, I know what you mean about sick babies! It is heartbreaking that you can't do anything for them but at least you nkow his body is working as designed. I hope he feels better soon though!!

Very worried for Cat...I hope she pops in soon!

Caz, when are you testing?


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Laura. Poor little man! Hope he gets better soon xxx Bet thats a stressful situation living at the inlaws with a poorly baby xxx

Lou, well done Ben! Thats great! Hopefully you get a few nights like that so u can catch up on your kip! 

Casey, Im off on hols a week on Saturday. Cant flippin wait! Not been away since 2009...........and for us thats SERIOUS hard going!

Suz, I treated myself to a new backpack for hols and camping with loads of sections so I should be covered baby wise. Im making Paul and Mum pack stuff too so we;re covered should a case go awol (this is something Ive convinced myself WILL happen the year we have a baby!)


----------



## caz & bob

TySonNMe said:


> Laura, I know what you mean about sick babies! It is heartbreaking that you can't do anything for them but at least you nkow his body is working as designed. I hope he feels better soon though!!
> 
> Very worried for Cat...I hope she pops in soon!
> 
> Caz, when are you testing?

mon or tue hun if af is late my cycles are 28 to 33 on clomid hun i am cd30 today x x x


----------



## kcw81

how exciting ellen! I forget where you are going? and is it just you and pearl and paul or family too?


----------



## SBB

We are off out for dinner, its Harries birthday. Hoping S will fall asleep in car on way then stay asleep!! 

Going for Italian :D 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

We're off to Menorca, a tiny spanish Island. And its us three and mum. All inclusive so going to fill my boots and have some cocktails!

Oooh italian, my fav Suz. Have a lovely time!

Tea for me then a ride. Got to go every night now til hols so I look fine (ish) in my bikini! x


----------



## babyloulou

Have a nice time Suz! Hope Sammuel behaves! :thumbup:

Sounds lovely Ellen! X

Right about to start the bedtime war again! Back to PUPD! X


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and Casey- you beat me by 2 points on that last scrabble game!! :growlmad:


----------



## kcw81

Lou u are a formidable foe on that game. I am glad u want to play more games! 
Good luck w pupd!

Have fun at Din suz. Is Harriet the sis who is having trouble? How is that sis?

Ellen always wanted to go there! Lucky u! And moms there to help right? Are u bringing the pump?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Case, its going on my handluggage so I can keep a float and bank some booby up for boozing hahaha

Its a beautiful place, we been many times. We always said it'd be our first baby hol as its one of the best places to go with them. I think it'll be Pearls island.

Good luck with the PUPD tonight Lou. Everything crossed for you x


----------



## laura6914

Ellen, im soooo jealous. 
Lou good luck with the bed time battle.
Caz, good luck testing hun. Got everything crossed this is the month for you. I dont know anyone who deserves it more. 

Well Shae is in bed asleep. How long for is anyones guess. He hasnt had a bottle again, kept refusing it so he is bound to wake hungry in a few hours as he isnt well. I had to hold him down and force his anti biotics down his throat. I felt like such a bad mum. Broke my heart as he was kicking and screaming. :cry:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Laura hun, its been cruel to be kind. And he wont remember it in the morning. Hopefully it'll work through quick and then he'll get a good nights rest. He will prib be off his food for a few more days, just make sure he gets some water in him xxx


----------



## kcw81

Can't wait to hear how the trip goes Ellen! It's bound to be a challenge but I have help and a sense of humor!


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's still on antibiotics for his eye too! I swear it's the longest course of antibiotics EVER!! Luckily he likes the medicine though! I have a hard time getting the syringe out his mouth he sucks on it that hard! :haha:

Well bedtime is NOT going well!! :-(


----------



## Smile4me

Well girls negative for me, went to the Dentist and they had to do a pg test before they could take out my two wisdom teeth and it was a negative so AF should be here on the 25th :( GRRR

Good News is they are putting me on a heart monitor for six weeks so I should know more about what the next steps are on that front. :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh sheesh Verna. Im sorry love xxx Whats the HM for??

Just uploaded a tonne of photos......heres my favs!

ATTACH]238643[/ATTACH]



 



Attached Files:







Pearls First 6 Months 195.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kcw81

Awww pearl is so cute. She could be Jimmys sister with her blue eyes and red hair and pink cheeks! Jimmy is gonna be such a true pale red header- his skin is so white and sensitive!

Verna sorry about the bfn. It is still early but who knows. Ouch wisdom teeth!!!! Are u all swollen?


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh holy shat! Ive just seen a trailer for Paranormal Activity THREE!!!!!!!!!!!! Its scared me stupid already........It plays on Bloody Mary which scared me stupid as a kid. lol

On the plus side ........its made by Ariel Schulman who did Catfish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How freaky is that! Hahaha

OMG JUST as I type this Pearls started freakin out in her sleep.........Eeeeeeeeeeek Im even more scared now! lmao!


----------



## kcw81

I am gonna see it totally! I still need to see number 1. Number 2 was freeeeeeeaky ! Catfish is good. Haha pearlies scared too!


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no casey you've not seen 1?????????? Jasus! lol! Google PA1 alternate ending...........scary sh*t!

PA2 will be coming out here on our movies soon so will be watching soon.............Not sure I can face 3 in the cinema. 3 is a prequel to TWO! So the girls are little kids..........Sh*t Im freaking over it all now hahaha


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh and catfish rocks.Im so glad he has got a good deal out of that embarassment! lol! 

Just watching Jaws and P and I are debating WHY its one of the only films theyve not remade???

And also just watched the trailers for the new spiderman AND batman. AWESOME! Loving them both! x


----------



## kcw81

Ellen catfish is fiction- I mean it's a story with actors acting like that all happened. I swear! Isn't it? Google it! Do the research for me. :)

Wait I have seen the para movie with the couple and the guy gets dragged out of the bedroom at the end- that's 2 right?


----------



## SBB

No catfish is allegedly a totally true thing... But there are lots of allegations it's not real :shrug: 

Dinner was good. Sammuel v tired! Of course he slept 5 mins at the end of the journey there then woke up and wanted to see everyone! 

Harrie is ok thanks casey, getting better I think. I hope!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

I will have to google but over here it was sold as fact - they were film kids and decided to follow up this one chicka who the guy Areil had gotten in touch with via FB............and thus became the stories of that woman and her..............story lol!

Ahhhh thats one! Two is where the woman FROM one............gets the baby! Her sis' baby??

Three goes back furtehr from what Ive seen............x


----------



## SBB

Not sure I'd want jaws to be remade - reckon they'd do it super tacky with loads of bimbo actors/actresses! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww Suz. I can just see him all wide eyed and wanting in on the action! Glad H is doing better...............xxx

Just watchin One born USA.............You poor buggers tied down and stuff! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Me too Suz.....they ruined FAR too many of my favs recently.


----------



## SBB

Just the thought of watching OBEM makes me cringe!! 

Lou hope Ben is asleep?! FX for a repeat of last night for you... What time do you put him to bed in the evening? Or TRY to put him to bed!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Can't believe we STILL haven't heard from cat :( 

I gotta go to sleep, night girls 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz so glad harrie is ok! Did u tell her about lillli being a model maybe from those pics? 

Guys obem is so hard to watch now! I find it annoying. The way they make things seem is really cliche at times.


----------



## kcw81

Gnight suz . It must be midnight there! Sleep u girls!


----------



## SBB

NO I forgot to tell her about model lili :dohh: I meant to then forgot and remembered about it when I got home... I'll tell her tomorrow. 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Laura- sorry bout shae. :(

G'night Suz Lou Jess Ellen Caz And Laura! Hopefully u all get some sleep tonight!

Hi Casey marg Lisa Verna!

Verna- sorry bfn. Those suck! Sending major preg vibes.... Heard anything yet? Can u find cats number anywhere? Did she email it to you once upon a time? I'm so worried about her.

Off to a GNO... Mom style! Haha. We're having dinner.... And home before bedtime. Haha

Clingy baby over here. Must be seperation anxiety. Just wants me to hold him all the time! Carrier is getting old and he just sleeps when I pick him up, so I put him down and them hebcries again! Fooey!


----------



## lisaf

aw, sorry for the clingy baby Chell! Daniel has just been a fuss-pot today. Total bad mom here taking pictures of him crying instead of trying to console him :haha:

Sounds like a fun trip Ellen!

Sorry Verna! :( BFNs suck soo bad :(


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- bahahaha. I love the crying babies!


----------



## laura6914

morning all. 

LOVED PA 1 & 2. Not films i can watch on my own. Totally scared the shit out of me. :haha:

Vern, so sorry about the BFNs hun. 

Lou how did last night go. 

AFM. Shae went down at 7:30ish. Woke up at 9 screaming to the point where he was nearly sick. I have never seen him so upset. This lasted about an hour and then he went back to sleep after lots of cuddles. 
Woke at 4 so gave him a few Oz of his bottle. Woke again at 5. Wouldnt not go back to sleep in his cot but fell asleep in my arms. (very unlike Shae, he hates being cradled) :shrug:
Woke again at 6:45 and is now having his normal morning nap just a littl earlier. 

Im absolutley shattered. Im not used to this after having him sleep through from 8 weeks. Suppose i need to get used to it again though as in just under 15 weeks im going to have another one :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, glad Harrie is doing ok. :hugs:

Ellen, love the photos! Pearl is gorgeous!! :hugs:

Verna, sorry about the bfn :( :hugs: what is the heart monitor for?

Laura, hope Shae is feeling better today. 15 weeks?! Can't believe it's come round so quickly!!! :hugs:

Lisa, I love Lili's about to cry face!! I've spent hours trying to capture it! :rofl:

MIL over today. Think I'll take her to the local cafe for lunch... Can't be bothered to make anything!! :haha:

Lili had another good night in her bed, but Joe is away again so I had to do the early shift... :( she's not eating much at the moment :( trying not to get too frustrated about it, but it's hard when you have a micro baby!!


----------



## Rudeollie

Hahaha I dont blame u not cooking for the MIL. I didnt the other day.......preggers SIL wanted a mcd's! Shes waiting to hear on some blood results cos they think she may have Obstretric Cholestatis. If so they'll induce her asap. I could be an aunty v v soon! xx

How longs Lili been off her food?? 

Ive just got the H&M book through. OMG I NEED to buy Pearls snowboarding stuff NOW hahaha Its so damn cute!

Hows Shae been with his food this morning Laura?? Goddamn 15 weeks til no2!!!!!! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Just since yesterday... She sucked the butter off her toast, but wouldn't eat her porridge this morning! Don't blame her really, I'd much rather butter than porridge! :rofl:

Hope your SIL is ok. How exciting you could be an aunty very soon though! :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

He wolfed down his toast this morning Ellen. He normally only eats 2-3 squares but he had all 4 and has took about 8 oz of his bottle so im not worrying too much now.

YEY on being an aunty soon.

I know 15 weeks left :shock: Im starting to s**t myself now. 
The house has just been invaded by the biggest most mahusive bumble be i have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Rudeollie

Thats great hes eaten now Laura. Little toast monster we have hey? Pearl throws a strop if I dont give her a toasted crust slice at 9am hahaha!

Sorry but had to laugh at your MAHUSIVE bee lol! 

Pauls off work and has decided to treat us to sarnie's from the local deli. They are flipping divine sarnies so cant wait.............And I MAY have to have one of their choc shortbreads. Cant resist!


----------



## TySonNMe

Ellen, Pearl is so freakin' cute!!! I love it!

Laura, can't believe she's coming so soon! Can't wait to meet her! I'm glad Shae is feeling a bit better!

Verna, sorry about the bfn! :hugs:

Hi everyone!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me on to clomid cycle 5 fx i get my bfp this month i have got bloody thrush and don't think i can take a pessary why af is he been the gym had a really good work out and i am going to have a drink tonight not had one for 4 or 5 month x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Gooood Luck Caz!!!!

Chel hun, NO I cannot find her number, I'm so ticked ... I had deleted all of my emails because I had to get a new laptop at work so I cleared everything out UGH!!!!!

I still cannot believe we have not heard anything or nothing on FB? It is absolutely the weirdest thing. :( It makes me sad.

The heart monitor is becaue remember last year ladies when I found out about my BFP, I was in the hospital for Atrial fibrilation... well I continue to have palpatations and rapid heart beats so they want to put a halter monitor on me for six weeks to see what's going on :) I'm in good hands ladies... :)

Any plans for the weekend my dear friends?


----------



## SBB

Grrr my bloody Internet is driving me crazy!! 

Verna I'm sorry about the bfn :( 
Glad you're in good hands though, it can't be long to wait for that bfp! Same for you caz :hugs: 

Laura I'm glad shae seems better! 

Sammuel has been pooing on the potty :happydance: he's so clever! Yesterday and today I have caught all his poos. And now when I put him on he wees straight away like he totally gets what it's for! Amazing! He's still peeing in the nappy obviously since I don't put him on the potty enough to catch all of them. I just can't believe that in only 2 days of doing it he's totally sussed it!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Wow Suz u should film him! Thats gotta be the earliest poo on a potty!

Thanks Marg, I think she's kinda cute too! I said to Paul over that one in the pink suit that we'll deffo keep her hahaha x

Wonder where Lou is??

Glad they are takin care of you Verna love xxx Im still confuddle over Cat too............

Well SIL isnt getting induced so uptop two weeks I could be waiting now. Little monkey!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna have they tested your thyroid? When I was first diagnosed I had arythmia, palpitations and a resting heart rate of 170!! Had to wear a monitor too... Very dull! Glad they're looking after you. 

Caz, :hugs: sorry she got you. Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh and Suz, that's amazing!! Well done! I've held Lili over the toilet a few times, but no luck. Have ordered the Bjorn little potty in the vain hope it won't be stupidly big for her!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Verna- don't beat yourself up. Thanks for looking. I am so sad for her. I cried last night. Still not sure why but must be serious if she doesn't even want to talk about it or tell anyone anything... About the heart thing, I am glad they r checking it out more. I have something similar and dr just told me it's something I'd be living with. Hopefully yours is that simple too! I would freak out if u needed surgery! I cannot handle the stress from you girls! :rofl: can't everyone just be healthy and dandy? Hahaha.

Laura- glad shae is eating something. Toast is my fav when I'm sick too!

Ellen- getting nervous for the trip?!

Casey-Suz-Lou-Jess-Lisa-Marg- hiiiiiiiiiiii!

My back is killing me! Slept wonky.
I took out a feeding yesterday. It hurt! Weaning sucks! Good news is he took his formula well. Makes his reflux worse tho. :( poor baby.


----------



## Onelildream

Caz- sorry honey!

Jess I have the bjorn potty. It's quite small really so should work well! Hahaha


----------



## Smile4me

Wait Wait Wait, I forgot to say HOW DARN CUTE PEARL IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ELLEN SHE IS LOVELY!!! SHE brightened my morning up for sure :)

Wow Suz that seriously is amazing!!!

Chel hun they told me I needed to have an ablasion done within two years but that was last year so we'll see what they say now... I'm not going to stress about it, I've learned whatever is meant to be will be. :)
Hun I know you are soo sensitive, we all are, but we can't think the worst, although it is sooo hard not to. We just have to continue to pray for Cat and hope that she is just comsumed with having a new baby.


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry Ellen I forgot too! She's beautiful! Xoxox


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- I got my trial diaper. How many times do I have to wash it?


----------



## Rudeollie

Thank you girls xxx

Caz Im sorry AF arrived hun. Thats rubbish I was sure this month was your my love. Heres to number 5 xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Connor sporting "my uncle rocks" for his uncle that is away on a mission for 2 years. :)
 



Attached Files:







uncles rock.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rudeollie

OMG that is so cute Chell! Love it! Wheres his uncle off??


----------



## SBB

Oh I saw the pearl pics I can't remember if I commented?! She is a little beauty! 

Chell what diaper is it? Brand new? connor is sO cute! Why are you weaning? To ttc or I'd he intolerant to your milk? 

Jess sammuel didn't do anything when I held him over the loo either... It's not comfortable I guess. Potty they can actually just sit on. 

Lol I did do a video, it's so funny he's pushing a poo out! Not sure if it's too cruel to post it!!!

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think Lili may I've a tummy upset... She just did a very wet poo on the kick mat... :sick: she got her feet in it and everything... Bleurgh... :sick:


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO.....Its prob IS a bit cruel............But will be erased from our memories by the time he knows better so post it hahaha I love babies poo faces. Pearl concentrates soooo hard! 

I just gave Pearl some Ellas Kitchen Pears Pears Pears pouch after her dinner and she was going bonkers for it hahaha Big fatty!


----------



## Rudeollie

OH god Jess..........That made me a gag a little there lol!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I love their poo faces Suz! :rogl: he definitely won't forgive you when he's older though!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- it's a minky one. Brand new. No name. China brand. Hehehe. Weaning to ttc. Hubs is on board so hopefully it will happen sooner rather than later. Took 18 mo to conceive my son Max.

Ellen- he's a few states away....Wisconsin. Thank heavens, they are huge on cheese and my bro is a very picky eater! Haha. I guess God knew he would starve of he went anywhere foreign! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili goes batshit crazy for pear and apple! I love it when they really get in to something they like to eat! 

Sorry I made you gag... :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Ah Suz- post it. Proof he's pottytrained. Maybe he'll just forgive u bc he's so smart and has proof! 

Jess- I was walking out the door last night and connor pooped everywhere. I changed him and took him to my GNO and hubs brought the kids back home for me while I stayed out.... Once I got home hubs said Connor has poop on his hand... I just remembered I saw it. Well did u wash it off? I asked. Nope I forgot. Eeeeeeew!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell... :sick: Lili had it on her feet and her feet were about to go in to her mouth... :sick: :sick:


----------



## SBB

I have emailed it to sammuel so he'll see it in a few years!!! 

I'll upload and post it later :haha: 

Sammuel loves pear, and stewed apple! 

Chell seriously you're weaning to ttc?!?! What if it takes forever and you could have carried on BF?! hopefully it'll be quick like Laura... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess stop with the details!!!! :rofl: 

Chell just one wash for microfibre x x x


----------



## kcw81

Good job on getting started on the weaning chell! It's gonna be hard to do but fun to get on with ttc! Can't believe laura is only 15 weeks away- jealous? I am not!

Suz good job on pop training! Let's see the video! Or post it as a pm to us!

What's a GNo chell? Oh conn is so cute!

Jess that's adorb about lilli liking fruit- I love it too so I don't Blame her!

Hi everyone else! My internet sucks today so off and on here. It's super nice out this weekend so I am happy. Summertime gotta love it 70s and sunny with a breeze.


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO - Thats good chell, would hate your bro to starve! Glad hes not too far away tho......

Jess, I am LOVIN batshit crazy hahaha Thats fab! Im stealing it ok??

Nice one Suz, he'll think it hilarious BEFORE age 10 (boys and poo u know?) And after he will faint from embarassment hahaha!

Gosh have u seen that bomb in Oslo? Poor things...........xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Casey- girls night out. :)

Suz- I won't ovulate until I cut back. I wasn't breastfeeding at all when I was trying to get preg with max, so if I don't stop there's pretty much not a chance I could get preg. I've got to get preg soon before my husband changes his mind! Lol. And I am going back on clomid if my cycle doesn't straighten out, so I can't bf with that. I have to do what's needed for my family, not just Connor, but all of them... And our family planning has taken us this route. I do feel terrible not bfing anymore, but he will be just fine on formula. :)


----------



## kcw81

I need to wean the pump starting next month to get my production way down by October. I am hoping to be at like 2 pumps a day to none by the time we go to Hawaii. It's gonna be so hard mentally and physically. I make so much it seems such a waste to cut it off! Also it's gonna hurt!


----------



## SBB

Batshit crazy is brilliant!! 

Hey casey :wave: how is jimmy going with food? 

Sammuel seems to eat sooo much! What is everyone feeding them and how often? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz Pearl has a bottle at 8, then toast (a strip of crust) at 9, another bottle at 12, then dinner at 1 which is about 20 spoonfuls of whatever.........Then a bottle at 4 and dinner between 5-6 which again is 20 spoons.....And some fruit normally in between most feeds with me............She could easy go more tho! Piggy!

Casey have u cut any feeds yet?? Im down to 4 pumps but have enough stored to cut down to 3 so thinking I'll cut the afternoon shift in a month or so. Pearls more intersted in food than booby on an afternoon.


----------



## kcw81

Hi suz ! Giving Jimmy a bit of mashed banana 3 times a day and he eats it. His poop I'd banana-y! It's not a source of nutrition right now really tho- just a little sampling everyday for practice on when we want to give him real purees in a month or so.


----------



## kcw81

Ellen I am at 5 ppd and will go to 4 soon. I still make 62 oz a day!!!


----------



## SBB

That's good casey! Not to tell you what to do at all (promise) but just be careful only feeding him one thing. He may get so used to it he'll find it hard to adjust to any other flavours/textures etc. He may be totally fine though :shrug: 

I know I keep harping on about BLW but it's so easy! You literally give him a bit of toast cut up or whatever... Or a banana cut into 4 chunks. Or pieces of pear or stewed apple. Or I did cous cous and veg the other night. I didn't know if you might find that less daunting than purees? 

Chell did I upset you? I didnt mean to :flower: I hope you're not mad. If you are I'll do a Casey and demand you forgive me immediately!!! :hugs: 

Jeez sammuel is a pig! For breakfast he has a whole banana and a while piece of toast. He eats 3/4 of the banana at least, and 2/3 of the toast at least. For dinner he'll have another whole or half piece of fruit or veg and whatever else... Last night he had a pitta bread with melted cheese on plus a whole banana!!! and he's dropped NO feeds!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, Lili has a bottle at 5.30 then porridge and toast at 8, bottle at 9.30, bottle at 12, lunch of main and pudding (about a tbsp of each) at 1, bottle at 3.30, supper of main and pudding at 5.30, bottle at 7 then dream feed of formula with rice in at 10.30.... Gosh sounds like a lot when you write it down!!


----------



## kcw81

Oh suz I am doing carrots or apples next week don't worry!! One new thing a week was the docs orders!! Still I think Jimmy wants most of his calories from bm- u can just tell he ain't ready to supplement food. Maybe in a couple weeks! Things start moving fast don't they!!


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- I forgive you. I just really am having a hard time not feeling guilty. I don't want to stop bc I love nursing and I love my baby boy and I want him to have the best, but I also really feel like we need one more to complete our family and now is that time while my others are young and our family is close in age. It's just right for us to have another, you know? And unfortunately, that means that I have to give up one good thing for the sake of another good thing. :cry: I really have weighed the options, but feel the pressing need for baby number 4 right now. I can't explain it. I really try to be a good mom.


----------



## SBB

You are a great mum chell :hugs: 

Glad to hear it casey! :D he will be loving it soon enough! Does he get stroppy when you eat and he doesn't have anything? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Chell you are the bomb at mothering! Connor will be fine on ff and a néw sibling will be so gun for him to play with.


----------



## kcw81

Suz he just watches from his high chair with interest - and then boredom if I take to long. I dont sit him in my lap while I eat. Let's all admit here that you know that part of the slow progress is on me dragging my ass a bit! I know it but doc says it's ok to go slow.


----------



## Rudeollie

Chell u are an amazing mum. And connor has had a LOT more booby than most kids so do not feel bad ok?? Hell if I were brave enough to ttc again I would be sticking formula in Pearl now shes six months. But I wont be going there again for a few years..............Only 30 so plenty of time for another god willing!

Suz do u find Sammuel HIDES food in the roof of his mouth? Pearl does whn I let her eat herself........Half an hour after she gags and produces some vile looking mush hahaha! She is so bad when we eat I always have to have something for her to play/munch on.....She throws real paddies if not!


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys do you still hold the bottle for them when feeding? Or do they?


----------



## Peach Blossom

A bit of both Casey, Lili tries to hold it, but often somehow pulls it out of her mouth instead! :rofl:

Anyone here a photoshop whizz?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, Lili hides food in her cheeks! She'll suddenly spit it out an hour after meals... And it's not vom!

Just ordered a pizza deal for one... How sad! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Casey - I just asked about the food cos it's one way to know if they're fully ready and gagging for some food! Like Sammuel will try and grab for ANYTHING we eat and throws a strop if we're eating and he's not! And Jimmy obviously doesn't do that so it's fine to take it slow... Just do it at the pace you're comfortable with, and he'll let you know when he's ready to take it up a notch!! 

Yes Sammuel totally hides it in the roof of his mouth... I usually have to find it and get it out! 

Mmmmmmm pizza....... Lush! Me and Danny are having M&S food - he's having fish and chips and I'm having risotto. :D And I've had a small glass of wine - pissed :rofl: :wine:

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and I keep seeing one guest looking at our thread - could it be Cat not logged in?? 

Do any of you look not logged in? 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Not sad at all Jess.......Enjoy it!!! Im glad both girls smuggle food hahaha!

Casey. Pearl USED to hold it but now doesnt.............Shes a real fuss pot with feeds sometimes so I have to be on the ball with disctractions and such! Hahaha

Just had my friend round......its a year since her hubby left her. Her LO has just learnt to walk and she was so so proud. God bless her. Shes had a f*cking hard time of things!


----------



## Rudeollie

No Suz Ive never seen anyone not logged in looking.............I know a Yarababy often has a lookse tho..............xx

Im on wine too and its FAB! Mmmmm to M&S food tho yumcisous!


----------



## kcw81

hope her hubby is paying support ellen! 

I was just making spinach salads for our dinner tonight like always and there was a small little weedy looking brown thing in mine and I inspected it and it was a big huge brown moth!! I screamed! Jimmy started bawling in his highchair! oh man I think I might quit spinach for a little bit, although thats what I eat EVERY night! yuck!!

Umm what else was I gonna say, Oh yeah you girls are so funny with the getting pissed off a little drop of wine! its inexpensive I suppose! 

I see yarababy all the time, maybe thats laura? wonder who that is. just lurking and having a looksee but I seen her on for ages so thats not cat I don't think?


----------



## Rudeollie

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww gross Case! Thats manky!

Yara is an admin I reckon...........On far too regular and stuff. Or a hubby spying cos not much history I spied hahaha!

Oh Im not havin a little vino now, Im having A LOT! hahaha

Trying to find a cheap rug so Pearl can enjoy sitting up and crawling in the living room. Ive upped her to crawling now as her DRAGGIN is getting v fast and nimble!

Casey hes a d*ck! He pays v little put is living rent free in his GF new place. Hes just started saying he's not paying on the mortage now.......... GAR! x


----------



## SBB

No yarababy is someone on clomid, but at the bottom where it says all our names when we're online it says 'Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (5 members and 1 guests)' so the 1 guest is someone viewing it who's not logged in or not a member... 

Casey I'd have screamed about the moth too! I don't mind moths but it would have freaked me out! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Erm lets have a video of the crawling!!! 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Ive no footage yet Suz but will try get some tomorrow if we get time to film her.I have got her saying BEAR tho.....her first word as taught by my mum!

Paul got her saying it on film this morning! She has 3 bears and if you show her different toys ie monkey or rabbit she on says BEAR at her bear! 

The plug in is her room tho so cant get it out to show you. Could txt it tho I reckon??? x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Is Pearl doing the commando crawl? Lili is shuffling backwards!!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Not commando as yet but only a few weeks from that I reckon! She does this Medusa crawling thing..........Gte high up on her arms and aims at what she wants then just gets there! Its mad!

I left her on the mat earlier and when I came back down after a few mins she was about 3 mtrs from where I left her...........She looked at me as if to say GET READY MUM! hahaha x


----------



## Smile4me

OH ALL THIS POOO TALK :( LOL!!

I hope everyone has a fab weekend, if ANYONE gets word from Cat, Please email me, text me, sent smoke signals.. SOMETHEN! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Will do Verna sweetie xxx You make sure u have a damn good time ok?? Cos it wont be long before u are sick and bloated from a mega sticky bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x Love ya xx


----------



## SBB

pm your email address verna!! 

Yeh text the vid ellen :) or email? I can post it then... 

Lol Yarababy is looking now we've been talking about her :haha: 

x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Will txt it now Suz hun xx She has a teeny quiet fairy voice against Pauls booming voice........and my "putting my makeup on" voice hahaha

Thats funny over YB! Hahaha x Hi YARA! x


----------



## Rudeollie

Suz it wont let me send it..........Its saying cannot do on rescricted bla bla bla mode!

If she stirs I will get the USB to upload it. Its so cute! Gosh I love her! x

Looooooooooooooou! R u ok hun xxx


----------



## caz & bob

has anyone took royal jelly when ttc x x x


----------



## Onelildream

No sorry Caz.

Suz-Do I line dry or is the dryer ok?


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls! :hi:

Just spent ages reading back and now will probably forget most of it! :dohh:

Not been on much today as Ben was hard work this afternoon! He didn't nap once after 11am! So he was very cranky! A positive side of out though is that he conked straight out in his cot at 8pm and hasn't woke up yet! (I'm really tempting fate saying that! :rofl: ) my mum and stepdad have been round and weve had Chinese and wine!

Ellen- that is so clever that Pearl can say a word!! :shock: That's so early! Clever little poppet! :thumbup:

I wish Yarababy would talk to us! She's been coming on here for ages. I had a look a while ago and she is TTC with Clomid. Yarababy please post and say hello to us......... Xx

X


----------



## babyloulou

Caz- I was taking a teaspoon of fresh royal jelly every day while on Clomid. It's supposed to improve the quality of your eggs. Very beneficial if your over 30 x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL! FX Lou! xxx Was your chinese nice?? I wanted chinese bit Paul pciked Pizzas........

Thansk its freakin way early but she says it clear as! I'll post it tomorrow after my bike ride!

OMG, seriously gettin weirded out! For about the TENTH time this week Paul and I have had a MADRID moment.............Either something there in Madrid (linkin Park live on mtv) or a MADRID caravan or REAL madrid info on email when we dont have anything to with it! Is freakin me out but sh&t its an amazing place to love. So beautiful!


----------



## babyloulou

It would be amazing Ellen! Are you up for going then? For definite if it comes off?

Yes my Chinese was nice but I feel a bit full and sick now! :sick:


----------



## Rudeollie

Sunday is chinese for us...............Mmm sunday hahaha!

I think so ...............its a lot to take on board but would be fantastic and would get us out of here. We;ve been on the market a year and had NO ONE look. Its depressing. At least if our rent over there is paid we can rent cos renting is HUGE here now! x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- have you got a BLW book? I'm trying to decide whether to get the Gill Rapley one that everyone raves about!?

I was browsing the weaning section earlier and someone posted a free download of 100 free BLW recipes. It's really good- might help for TW's too. It's here..

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...tYjY2YzNjNTAwMjI5&hl=en&authkey=CNuvl04&pli=1


----------



## babyloulou

It sounds amazing Ellen! I'd do it if I could take my Mum and Stepdad x


----------



## Rudeollie

Awesome Lou! Just saved it and salivated over those yum recipes hahaha!Thanks xxx

Will be giving mum the option to come IF paul passes the next stage.........Weve not told anyone other than u guys so if he passes the tech stage then we'll be having the real discussions!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah there's some really nice sounding recipes there! All adult AND baby friendly! 

Do you think your mum will go for it? X


----------



## SBB

Damn I can't open that doc :( will try on the computer... Sounds good! 

I know I can't believe pigpog can say a whole word!!! Sammuel sort of says 'ca' cos dannys trying to get him to say cat! Danny thinks he can nearly say it, but he can't :haha: 

Lou good job on ben being in bed and not waking! Sammuel went at 7 and isn't awake yet and he normally has by now! 

Chell line or tumble dry is fine, they'll last longer if you can line dry but a tumble dry once in a while keeps them soft too... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben just woke up briefly but went back to sleep with one PUPD from Ste! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Oh and no I don't have the BLW book! X x x


----------



## SBB

Haha so did Sammuel!!!! But didn't need PU just a stroke and dummy. Amazing!!! Danny wants to go to bed but I want to see how long he'll sleep! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I was tempted to do that last night Suz when I went up at midnight but in the end i just took him into our bed and fed him back to sleep! I sort of want to see how long he'll asleep but then another part of me is afraid that if I leave him in the cot to wake up naturally and cry then he will be too wound up and won't go back to sleep! :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

SUZ! Got to bed! lol! He's probably sensing you waiting for him to get up hahaha!

Well done to the boys tho!

Lou, not sure on mum. It'll prob depend on health stuff tbh. When I was 12 my dad got offered a job in Beijing. They turned it down tho and mums always regretted it!


----------



## kcw81

Haha Lou those recipes sound like work! Tasty tho. If bens sleeping I am pretty sure u should be too girl!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm enjoying snuggling with Ste instead of sleeping Case! We've got a (second :blush: ) glass of wine and a Crispy Creme doughnut each!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks for that link lou! Those pancakes sound scrummy! I think Lili is trying to do BLW weaning as she only ate finger food today and clamped her mouth firmly shut when I offered her purée! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I think a lot do wean themselves off purees quite early Jess x


----------



## SBB

Oh Jess why do you need a photoshop whizz? Harrie is good with it... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ok am in bed! Sammuel awake but not feeding him yet, he's playing :dohh: 

Lou i always face that dilemma too!! Wake and feed or risk crying/waking more! I think even if he wakes crying S will usually go back to sleep with a feed... Usually!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's so unpredictable though that these things scare me! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've got an idea for the baby loss concert poster, but have no idea how to do it! :dohh: I thought I could have the baby loss ribbon made out of baby footprints that gradually become angel wings... 

I misread what you wrote about S and thought you said he was just playing with your nipple! :rofl: I was thinking "Wierdo" :rofl: think I need to go to sleep! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou I know how you feel.. As Casey said, change in routine mean less sleep... Not that you could have much less... :hug: xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Playing with her nipple!! :rofl: :rofl:

Ben tweaks my nipples really hard if he manages to grab one! :-(


----------



## Rudeollie

Pearls latest is trying to WIPE my freckles off my chest rofl! She goes bonkers if Im in a low cut top and its not for booby! She scratches me and looks at me as if to say Hey mum, theywont go hahaha xxx

Hey we have a new follower......irish girl! Hey! How are ya? xxx

Pauls jus doing the broken ipod tracklists for hols. Stupid display is bust but cant afford a new one for hols............so guessing the next track it will be ! Boo!


----------



## babyloulou

I've got a spare iPod Nano you can borrow if you're stuck Ellen? I never use my Nano cos I won a big iPod in a competition x


----------



## Rudeollie

Aww thanks Lou but if something happend to it I would die xx

Casey, just watched day 4 of The Killing with Paul and he is hooked! Oddly the male det is swedish................odd seen as the first version of it WAS swedish! rofl!

Oh and just on case anyone watches True Blood...........Ive just discovered that my love of Eric Northman is justified..........I pretty 100% sure I snogged him on a friday night at Leeds Uni! Thats where he went when I was clubbing there as a young hot thing hahaha Seriously tho..........1999 - 2001 ish......I was the main attraction as a dancer on stage! x


----------



## babyloulou

Do you really think you snogged him? :lol: You were a dancer? Or do you mean you just got pissed and danced on stage? :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yep Im sure.....he has always looked v v familiar and I thought I was just been insane....but then he just got a hon degree at the Uni and its too much of a coinkydink!

And no.........I was a PAID dancer by a DJ friend who DJ'd there and at the Garage nightclub in leeds. I got free entry into all clubs, free drink and free festival tickets AND £100 quid a weekend. And an ass as hard as nails lol! 

Ahhhhhh to be young again hahaha x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow that's impressive! I can't dance! Unless you count David Brent style dancing :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

I fudgin looooove true blood. Read all books and seen all seasons except latest. Don't have hbo. Yeah that Swedish guy Is hot. Not on the show but in real life. They make him look like a true meth head on there! Umm yeah Ellen we do have similar tastes so weird and our babies are fair strawberry headed twins!


----------



## kcw81

You kissed skarsgard Ellen?? Wtf?


----------



## Rudeollie

ROFL! Lou mine is more that style now a days honest!

In my day I was a crowd pleaser. But one night I got pushed off stage and beaten by a gang of girls............They scarred my cheek. Under my eye.........I was off work for 2 weeks and took therapy to get me back outside. So it was fun but crikey I paid a price when that happend - bi-acthes!

Right my wines done so beddie byes girlies xxx Love u x


----------



## Rudeollie

LOL case yeah Im pretty 100% sure I did............He was my taste back then and like I said always looked familiar to me........I even commented it to a friend over Zoolander a few yrs back that it was HIM and she said the other week she is certain it is............Odd I knwo but man - Imagine what Pearl COULDVE looked like rofl!

Yep hun we are twins xxx


----------



## kcw81

Haha love ya twinny. Lou u not asleep? Do a word!


----------



## babyloulou

Played it Case x

Night Ellen xx


----------



## kcw81

I was hoping u wouldn't have a t!!


----------



## babyloulou

You're just lucky the rest of my letters were crap! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

hey girls, took me a while to catch up tonight. Gross poo talk, lol!
I'll have tons of questions for you girls when its time to wean.

I hadn't tried on my pre-pregnancy pants for weeks because I was so bummed when they didn't fit last time... well they fit today! A little snug, but I think they were snug before anyway :rofl: I was so happy to leave the house wearing normal pants!

Also, the show I was watching ended and this infomercial came on and now I want to buy this workout DVD set... of course I'd actually have to have the motivation to do the workout, but dang, they're good salesmen because I want to try it. (its called TurboFire by the way)


----------



## Onelildream

Does anyone play scramble? I want to play...

Lou/kc- do u play scrabble or scramble?


----------



## Onelildream

Hi Lisa! Ugh do u like home workouts? I hate them. I am never motivated at home. I have to get out of the house. I tried doing a wii one and hated that too!

Suz- the insert is so much longer than the diaper. How exactly do I remedy that when I have them all snapped up? Oh and I love the minky! It is waterproof on the inside... I didn't think it would be for some stupid reason! Now I love them more!


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- hubs is getting me and the kids up at 7 for our new workout schedule, speak of the devil (workouts are the devil!) I am excited but soooo not at the same time. I like to sleep until 9! :rofl: he's killing that! I get to pull the kids on my bike while he runs. Silly boy is still training for a marathon, which means I get to pull the kids 26 miles once he works up to going that far. Uhhhh, sounds so fun.....


----------



## SBB

Chell we play words with friends - it's scrabble though! 

Re the insert you can fold it at the front where he'll wet most. Also the nappy should stretch out when it's on so it may not be too long? Depends on the nappy! 

UK girls - up to 75% off green baby sale!!! I just spent £50 got free delivery and a free £10 voucher! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've already bought most of the baby boy stuff off Green Baby in the last sale! :rofl: His next size wardrobe is 50% Green Baby! I love their clothes! I just wish they'd have more of a selection!!!

I've got a couple of nappy questions too Suz. What do you use the Little Lamb boosters for? In which nappies? I can't get them to fit in any :shrug:

And do you put anything in your wet bag to stop smells? I've been putting a couple of drips of tea tree oil in- it won't ruin the nappies will it???


----------



## SBB

Do you just use a wetbag instead of a nappy bucket? I think tea tree should be ok :shrug: 

I use the little lamb in pockets, and under an organic and stay dry insert in a flip over night. Are they top wide or something? They fit all my pocket nappies fine... 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls this af is heavy witch is good ha started taking fresh royal jelly well had 2 bottles of carlsberg it was nice but i feel ruff today as ewt x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Caz! :thumbup: x

Suz- yes I just use a wetbag. I don't have any pocket nappies. Just Flips, BSBs and Itti Bittis x


----------



## Smile4me

Good morning ladies, I just received a FB message from one of Cats friends, she and baby were both in ICU, however Cat is out but baby is not and no details were given but apparently they have a long road ahead of them and he said that when Cat and dh were ready to let everyone know they will ;-( ohhhhh poor kitten and Cat and dad..my heart for a out to them.


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh no.......I mean I reckon we were all expecting something to have happend but seeing it there from you Verna is heartbreaking!

All we can do I send them lots of strong healthy vibes and all our love and support. I hope and pray Kitten will be ok.............And hope Cat knows how much we care for them both x

Right we're away tonight at the BIL. Pearls first night in a travel cot. This should be fun, but hey its practice for the cot in the hotel next weekend right??


----------



## Smile4me

I know when he wrote they are in for a ling battle I just feel terrible I want to respect their privacy but we all care deeply .

Omg Ellen have a Blast hun and Enjoy, you deserve this!!


----------



## caz & bob

aw sending lots of love to cat and family x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no! Poor Cat and Kitten! :cry: Praying they're both ok! :-(


----------



## Onelildream

"Cats out of icu now but is recovering emotionally and physically from complications at the hospital. Her daughter is still in icu, cat and aaron have a long road ahead of them. She'll contact us when she's ready to talk about it."

:( glad to finally hear something. let's pray for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Onelildream

OH, thanks Verna. I just read back....


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-what are your favorite nappies?


----------



## kcw81

Thank you for the update verna. I am glad that cat is recovering out of icu now. I wonder what happened- It must be so hard for her! It's so unfair! Everything seemed fine with her the whole time u know? I mean she had tons of scans like we all do and everything seemed fine except being overdue. It makes me think all our scans and prenatal visits are a just for moms peace of mind bit not meaningful.


----------



## Onelildream

KC-i know what you mean! Maybe it was just a traumatic birth??? IDK. hopefully she will explain it all to us soon. And hopefully it will all be ok soon.


----------



## caz & bob

amy winehouse has died x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Who is that, Caz?


----------



## kcw81

Yeah like maybe she had to get her tubes removed or something but she is ok and the baby is just recovering? But it's like, what could it be that would cause a long road ? The baby i guess. Let's just hope it is all not as bad as my imagination!!


----------



## babyloulou

Really!!?? Amy Winehouse!! Drugs?


----------



## Onelildream

yeah, KC, losing tubes would be hard to deal....and with the baby in the nicu she's prob there every minute she can be!


----------



## babyloulou

It sounds like the birth must have been traumatic! Poor things! :-(

Chell- my favourite nappies is a toss upbetween the Itti Bitti D'Lish ones and the Bright Star Baby ones. The BSB ones are American. They are lovely and trim and lovely designs x

It's not saying how Amy died yet- but it's got to be drink or drugs! I'd just been reading the other day that she was about to bring a new album out! I loved her last two albums! She was only 27! Silly girl! :nope:


----------



## kcw81

I love amys music and it sucks there was so little of it!


----------



## SBB

Gosh poor cat and kitten... There must be something wrong for it to be a long road ahead :cry: I hope it's nothing too serious... I just want to chat to her and tell her we love her and support her!! :hugs: cat if you're reading... 

Lou I thought the cheapies you got loads of were pockets? 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

Onelildream said:


> Who is that, Caz?

shes a singer hun x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hope Ellen has fun! Jealous of her vacay but it might be a little challenging with an infant! It sounds like she will have help though.


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Really!!?? Amy Winehouse!! Drugs?

yes just been on news hun it will be drugs wont it x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh woops Ellen doesnt go till next week huh? 

Suz today we tried applesauce. I have some natural kind that we never eat so we can give him that. He made a face like it was horrid- he made the same face with banana but ate both. I think it's just strange to him . I tried the apple sauce and thought it was tasty!


----------



## SBB

Sammuel makes the horrid face at everything then eats it all :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Haha! It's funny. Do u have a video of feeding him something with a spoon? Can I see it for educational purposes? :)


----------



## SBB

I'm not sure if I do with a spoon. Cos we're doing BLW I load up the spoon and give it to him to feed himself... Not sure I've videoed it though.. I'll look! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I havent used those cheapies yet Suz. I'm thinking of just reselling them!

Right off to the MIL's for a family party! Wonder how ratty Ben will be at this time of night! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Good luck Lou! Have fun!


----------



## SBB

good luck lou! 

Do you not like the cheapies then? TBH the little lamb aren't really good for anything else :dohh: what happened with the little lamb people in the end? 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, poor Cat and Kitten. I hope and pray that things are going to be ok. Cat, if you're reading, we love you and are here for you when you're ready. :hugs:

Casey, I have a video of Lili eating off a spoon, although it's from a while ago now... She has now decided that she has to feed herself! :rofl: clamps her mouth shut if I try to put the spoon in, but if I give it to her she puts it in her mouth by herself!! We use about 4 spoons per meal and food everywhere!!! :haha:

Ellen and Casey, I LOVE True Blood!!! I've only read the books, but I'm in love with Eric just from those! :rofl: very jealous of you Ellen! :haha: I remember watching strictly come dancing and realising that one of the contestants was the guy I joined the mile high club with when I was 16!!! :rofl: :blush:

Can't believe Amy Winehouse is dead... Don't know why, but that has really affected me... More than the Norway massacre... Strange I know, but I find it harder to believe... Think I need my brain rewiring...


----------



## kcw81

Omg Jess u did mile high???? Wild child!!! At 16 no less! Wow. How does one even manage that in the tight space!? Crazy. 

The books are great. Better than the show for sure but I always think that. Except with fight club the movie was most definitely better. Anna paquin wasn't quite who I imagined as sookie but I do like her. 

Sad about Amy. I wanted her to prove all the naysayers wrong.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha Casey, I was a proper wild child until I burnt out at 19!! :)

Suz, :gun: I've just spent £40 on Green Baby!! Lili did not need any more stuff!!!


----------



## SBB

I have no idea who the guy Ellen snogged was?! Someone post a link! 

Jess I'm shocked at you!!! :haha: Sorry about the Green Baby thing :blush: 

Casey my videos won't upload, will try another day. 

I am really sad about Winehouse too - don't know why, wasn't a huge fan or anything. I guess it's just a young woman and it's sad, esp with the whole sister thing going on. It's so awful for her poor family. 

I am sick of the status' on FB too saying she's getting more coverage than Norway etc - well we are the ones who buy every celeb magazine going etc (not me personally, but you know what I mean) - who makes celebrities more popular than 'real news'?? We do! So stop complaining about it!! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here you go Suz... https://www.thegoddessblogs.com/?attachment_id=13545


----------



## SBB

Haha go Ellen!!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I'm sad to hear some of what Cat is dealing with. Hope she knows we are all thinking of her and are here for her however/whenever she needs us.


----------



## kcw81

I know Lisa it is sad. Since we are her Internet friends I am hoping she will feel safe to come on the board and talk about it if she needs to. But I imagine she might be tired of hearing everyone's sympathies and wants to just hole up away from people. That's what I imagine not really knowing shit about it. 

Jess does Joe know about yr wild days? Haha he sounds like he would be scared of u then! Let's see yr video of lilli and a spoon when u get the chance!


----------



## Onelildream

Rofl oh wow... Wild girls.... !


----------



## SBB

I hope she does come on and talk to us soon. I just want everything to be ok and for cat and kitten to be healthy... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Me too! Poor thing! The week where Ben was in Neonatal and I was stuck in hospital was hell so I hate to think how hard it is for Cat as it sounds like Kitten is a lot more poorly than Ben was :-(


----------



## Onelildream

I know. i'm sure shes emotionally exhausted and overwhelmed


----------



## SBB

:( 

How was your night lou? 

S went down at 7, well fed at 7 asleep at 8 and is still asleep!!! He's on my side of the bed though so I'm squished at the edge practically in his cot!! 

He also rolled over in his sleep and had his face buried in the mattress again... Had to come and turn him back over. Does anyones baby sleep on their tummy yet? I don't mind if he turns his head, but face in mattress is not good!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It wasn't too bad Suz- Ben was knackered and a bit niggly but he coped pretty well! He fell asleep in the car and then went straight down his cot when we got back at 10. He's woke up about every 20 minutes but gone back to sleep every time with just a hand on his chest- think he's just overtired. I'm about to go up and get him now and move him into my bed.

Ben sleeps on his side in my bed up against me so he can't get onto his front. I do worry about it as we have a memory foam mattress and he can't turn himself back on it :-( The co-sleeping guidelines say not to co-sleep on memory foam so I got a foam bumper from Amazon that goes under my sheet- he sleeps right up against that with me right next to him- he has just enough room to either be on his back or turned on his side towards me x


----------



## SBB

Good boy ben! 

Maybe leave him in the cot til he wakes tonight?! 

S is still asleep, I know it won't be long so I'd better sleep too! 

Night girls :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Just after I posted that he screamed the house down! :dohh: he's very unsettled next to me now too! Don't think I'm in for a very good night here....


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-I tummy sleep my babies at 3 mo. Right now I nap him on his tummy... My mattress is a firm one so I am confident he wont suffocate.

Lou-$22 per diaper?! EEEEEEgats! That's steep!


----------



## babyloulou

Is there a benefit to tummy sleeping Chell?

I've only bought all of my nappies when Suz has pointed me towards a sale! Not paid full price for any of them yet! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Hope you guys r sleeping! We just are back from a family outing to the dig park. Such a nice evening out. Yes chell I wonder too why u tummy sleep? Avoiding flat head? Jimmys head is rounding out even tho he still sleeps swaddled although it Is not perfectly round yet. I just hope he gets thick hair to hide any issues! Just in case.. Yes I know I will quit swaddling in the next few weeks. Gonna drag my ass on that too!


----------



## Onelildream

Lou and KC-no real reason, they just seem to soothe better that way and don't really have problems with the startle thing. Sleep longer... I guess. I'm not really sure....

Suz-find me some US sales. hahahaha. I actually LIKE the cheap China minky ones!!! $5 each...I can do that!

went out to roast mellows with the kids....and eat hotdogs etc... so fun, but sooo tired now and i have a lesson to write and teach tomorrow, and the kids are still up! Eeeeek! The kids are still up!!!!! I gotta go! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Dang chell! Get them to bed! I am finishing Jimmys final feed then I pump then off to my precious bed as well. Gnight!!


----------



## SBB

OH.MY.GOD.

Sammuel had his last feed at 7, then was asleep by 8. He had a couple of small wake ups but then didn't wake up til 3AM!!!!!! Its a miracle!! I even thought I could maybe settle him back to sleep then but my boobs were huge so I fed him! 8 hours between feeds is probably the longest he's EVER gone! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sunday roast on starving think were going to st helens show with my son and nieces son they can go on the fair and watch the fireworks later x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow well done Sammuel!!

Ben was up ALL night!! :-( To be fair the poor thing has a cold all of a sudden! He hasxa snotty nose, a cough and raspy breathing :-( He kept trying to sleep but was waking up because he couldn't breathe!! I went and woke Ste up at 6 and I went to sleep then until 11


----------



## SBB

Aw poor Ben :( hope he is better soon :hugs: glad you got some sleep this morning! 

Typically I didn't sleep brilliantly since sammuel was taking up most of my side of the bed :haha: but nevermind! I hope it wasn't a one off but I'm not silly, it blatantly was!!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Yay suz! Crap I wish u slept. Yah it seems really unlikely he would do that again but sure would be nice! Was there anything different about his routine yesterday?

Lou poor Ben! Geez how'd he get sick? That's the last thing u need.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not sure Casey. Stes stepdad has a cold and we were there last night- not sure if it can come on that quick but I'd say it's probably that!?


----------



## kcw81

Shoot can it come that fast? Maybe cuz babies are so weak it's easy to catch colds quickly. I hope it's quick to pass through.


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah he's on antibiotics too and I think that can make their immunes systems weak x


----------



## SBB

I didn't realise they could catch a cold so easily/quickly :( poor Ben! 

We went to london yesterday casey, so it was all fairly exciting... He slept for probably an hour / hour and a half on the way there, then about 20 mins afternoon nap. He normally has a bit more at home, but I don't think it's that... He's had no naps before and still not slept! 
We managed not to wake him when we came to bed... I don't know just praying it happens again!! 

Ok, going in the paddling pool!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

oooh london sounds so exciting. is it fun or just big and traffic ridden? well yes, I am hoping it happens again but don't want to jinx it so saying it prob won't. excpect the worst and you are always nicely surprized is my motto. haha.


----------



## SBB

Well we just went to a friends flat, but sat in traffic for bloody ages! I hate London!! We live in a tiny village with only 110 houses so london is the exact opposite of that! It's great for some things but I find it too stressful with the baby! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Where is everybody?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Suz :hi:


----------



## SBB

Hey lou! What are you up to? Danny wanted to walk for a drink and it ruined sammuels routine so I just had to spend about an hour getting him to sleep! He gets all cute and floppy though trying to stay awake and hold his head up!

Hope Ben is feeling better? 

How come you're going to sell all those pocket cheapies on again? What about the totsbots? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies :hi: 

Suz, there is no point in driving in London anymore... You may as well sit in a car park!! :rofl:

Just watching The lovely bones... Bad idea before bed! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

I recorded it Jess! Is it sad or scary? 

Yeh it's pointless, but it would have cost over £40 to get the train :( So we just drove anyway! From now on I'm declining all London invites! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sad. Have you read the book? Not gonna sleep tonight! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

No I haven't... Maybe I won't watch the film any time soon if it's really sad!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've just watched half the film but thought it was a bit poxy! The book however is soooo sad! :-( 

Suz- i've never got round to using the cheapies cos I've got enough of the others which I've always reached for first! Plus I know if any good ones are on sale I'm bound to want more so it seems like a waste to keep that big box :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Fair enough lou! You could just resell them. One of my friends IRL might take some of the girly ones, I'll ask her! Are you using cloth full time now? How often do you wash them? I didn't think you had many of the BSBs/ittis etc... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I wash every day. I have two flips, 3 BSBs, 2 Tuttos and 4 d'lishs

Yes I use them full time in the day but Pampers Baby Dry at night. Today is the first day I've used disposables for ages but he's got a really, really sore bum today- so I used sposies so I could slather him in Bepanthen all day! What do you do if Sammuel gets nappy rash? Ben's never had it before today! I'm wondering if it's cos he's got a cold :shrug: My mum reckons a tooth is about to pop- the cold, sore bum, constant chewing/sucking on things and he's also started pulling at his ears the last couple of days! X


----------



## kcw81

Cloth nappies cloth nappies cloth nappies. Haha. Just saying hi guys. Quiet today huh? It's hot here but I got to go out jogging and I was so happy to go outside I didn't mind. Dh is helping today of course. He gave me a card this am that said I am doing a great job and that he loved me. Nice huh? I feel so awful to say but someone must have told him to do it! It's so unlike him! Haha very sweet tho. If u can't say it out loud writing it is a-ok.:)


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's really sweet Casey!! Bless him! :flower:


----------



## kcw81

What's up? Doing the night time sleep struggle? Is Ben sick ?


----------



## babyloulou

He's fast asleep next to me on the bed. I'm just lying here in the dark trying to get tired!! :lol: He definitely takes after me!!


----------



## SBB

Casey that's really cute!! Bless him... Even if someone told him to it's still nice... :) 

Lou you might like the cheapies! Try one! You could wash every other day then :) I didn't realise you have quite a few nappies :) ittiBitti have 40% off some colours again on their site... 

Also when you want to start cloth at night, a flip with a little lamb, then flip organic then stay dry on top works really well - huge bum, but works! 

Predictably Sammuel did not sleep for 8 hours :( 
X x x


----------



## laura6914

hey all. Sorry i havent been able to get on much. Being at the MIL is really starting to get to me. But luckily i only have to put up with it until Friday when we sign for our new house.
I HATE it here. Its a death trap. I have to constantly follow shae around because of how dangerous it it. 
It FILTHY. I mena really dirty. I discusts me. For some one that doesnt work and on all the benefits going to man you would think she has the time to clean. I love her to bits and appreciate she has put us up but i have no idea how people can live like it. :(

Any ow enough of the rant. :)
I have ad a new phone. HTC wildfire S and im still trying to get used to it. lol. 

How are we all. Mums and babies doing well? Shae is getting over is throat infection. Do you think he will take his anti boitics though. :nope: Spits it right out. I have to bribe him and give it him between spoon fulls of food :haha:
xx


----------



## SBB

Sorry about the filthy MIL Laura - atleast it's not long now!! 

Lou sorry forgot to reply re rash. Sammuel has only ever had rash a few times, in sposies he was always red and he's had it 3/4 times in cloth when he's teething. You can always put cream on but make sure there is a liner between him and the nappy. Some of the organic companies also make a cloth nappy friendly rash cream... 
Or a lot of people use chamomile tea in their wipes solution, or just dab it on with cotton wool. It's meant to be great for rash.

Think sammuels 4th tooth is almost through! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: st Helen's show was rubbish it was better last year well don't no what were up to today till in a bit just chill on the laptop for a bit yayyyyyy :af: has gone wooppp :sex: marathon begins today x x x


----------



## laura6914

Oh caz im sorry that AF came but YEY that it has gone and bedding can commence. 
xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Suz- sorry Sammuel didn't do the full night again! 

So I can use cream if he's wearing a fleece liner?

Laura- sorry your MIL is a pain! The house sounds yucky! When do you move?

Sorry about the witch Caz :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my friend is coming to visit today with her little girl. It's the baby I was babysitting when Ste and I decided to start TTCing! She made us realise we wanted a baby too! She's now 7 years old!! :shock: :shock: God it took us a long time! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

God lou that is a long time. You got there in the end though. :)
We sign for the house on Friday but want to get the ne laminate flooring down and decorated in the living room before we move in. I want 1 room where i can relax and shut the rest of the house away. 
We have took a council house we were offered. We have been on the waiting list for 2 years. Went on when phil decided to come out the army. In a few years time we are going to buy it. :) Its so exciting. We can do things to it and actually benefit from it unlike when we were privatley renting. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

That's brill Laura! Best way to go I think! It's better than renting and having nothing to show for it! :thumbup:

Ste is delivering in London today and tomorrow and has left the dogs here with me! I've just to walk two disobedient dogs with a pram! What a fucking nightmare! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

oh god lou. Good luck with that one. :haha: I dont envy you at all. Phil keeps pestering me for a dog NO CHANCE. :haha:

Right off to the MW so ill catch up with you later. Have a good day :)
xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls!

Suz, that Sammuel is clever...mastered the potty already!

I see we got word about Cat and Kitten. I'm so very worried for them and will be thinking of them. Thanks Verna for relaying the message.


----------



## laura6914

What have i missed? Last i heard cat had been discharged from the hospital but no one knew what had happened :shrug:
Back from the MW. All is good and heartbeat was very strong. My SIL could hear it from the waiting room :haha: Back in 3 weeks for my bloods to be taken :sick:


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Laura! Glad everything is ok with the little pumpkin! :thumbup:

Verna and Chell got a message from one of Cat's friends saying that both Cat and baby were in intensive care after the birth. Cat is now out of intensive care but kitten is still in there :-( The message said Cat and the baby "had a long road ahead of them" and that Cat and her husband weren't ready to talk to people yet. That's all we know.... :-(


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lou sounds rough with 2 dogs and a pram! Times like That is when I get really irritated with my dog. How dare he be so needy as to have to go outside to the bathroom and how dare he take so long actually getting the job done and how dare he pull on the leash! Can't he see I have a baby???


----------



## Smile4me

the exact words were "They have a long battle ahead of them" sorry I missed that.

Sorry Caz the witch got you hun, AF got me today too! :(

Plus the bitches at work are up to their old tricks again, I need a new job!


----------



## kcw81

Ugh verna what a crap Monday for you. Tell those bitches to get to work and quit being aholes.


----------



## babyloulou

What are the witches up to now Verna?


----------



## Smile4me

UGH, its just petty silly stuff but basically isolating me from things once again. Its the same stuff as last year if you guys can remember... It's OK God made me a strong woman, you can only get me down once and I am not going to let them do it to me again. ;-)

UGH I HATE cramps!!

ON a bright note, my SIL called, she is going to be having the baby within the week.
Here are some photos form the shower (my daughter took)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3521.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_3539.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2









IMG_3607.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG_3753.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babyloulou

Wow that looks like a gorgeous shower Verna!!! Just ignore the bitches! I'm sure you are miles better than all of them! :hugs:


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Lou, its just that we all sit soooo close to one another and they are all single women in their fortys dating younger men, and they just ... ugh nevermind, its soooo not worth it, its just too close for comfort to be pissed at them and have to work with them every day but that's my fault, I need to let it go and realize they are lonely and need attention... they remind me of the Real Housewives, or Desperate Housewives.. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god- they sound REALLY annoying!! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

My crappy internet is driving me crazy! 

Verna sorry those evil bitches are being mean! You are beautiful and lovely and wonderful and they are most likely jealous... It's a shame because it's not like you can help being so great :D :hugs: 

I desperately want to hear from Cat and find out what's going on and how we can help... :( 

I am off to bed now... Very tired :sleep: 

Sorry I can't really remember what else I read :dohh:

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies :hi:

Laura, sorry you're living in filth... I have ocb about cleanliness! I couldn't cope with that! Glad you'll be in your own place soon though. Great news about the scan! :hugs:

Verna, it will be pure jealousy! Just remember that we love you. :hugs:

I'm having a sad day today. No reason to speak of, just feeling sad. It seems to happen at night more often than not. I go to bed and wish the night to be over so the sadness will go away. I think maybe it's a bit of PND... I don't know how I would know though. :shrug:


----------



## SBB

I am feeling a bit like that too Jess :( 

Have you ever felt like it before or just since Lili? Could well be a little bit of pnd.. And tiredness! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Aww Jess I am sorry you are blue at night. Being alone with a baby all the time can be a bit lonely and I don't get why! I too feel a bit sad or alone but it always passes once I get sleep or talk to another adult! Getting out and about helps. I know u don't want to but working will defo get u not sad at night! U will have a happy reunion every night!


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry you're feeling low Jess :hugs: Do you think it's this age of the babies? I felt more down and stressed these last couple of weeks than I have since the birth. It's like I've coasted for the first six months and now I'm starting to feel tired- and also frustrated about what to do with him every day to keep him entertained! Amd I dread evenings and night times- it's do draining with how bad he is :-(

Have you ever felt like this before Jess? Xx


----------



## kcw81

Oh Lou I don't blame u one bit with dreading night time. I totally feel frustration with finding new ways to entertain Jimmy! It's like, the same boring 6 things around the house that we go through each one till he gets bored. Over and over everyday. I mean every time you come upon the jumperoo and it's been long enough , it's new to them but boooooring to us.


----------



## kcw81

Btw I feel like an ass for complaining when others want a baby sooo bad! I think it's normal tho.


----------



## Smile4me

Girls its natural you are all sleep deprived don't beat yourselves up its totally natural...
Toy are all wonderful moms , we all just need sleep


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone. Sorry Ben is sick and you girls are having a rough time. I went walking today and totally overdid it. Sore joints, blisters on the balls of my feet and heels, and horrible sunburn too :( now I can't go walking until the blisters heal :(. But... I did fit into my pre-pregnancy jeans finally!


----------



## Onelildream

Verna- you are so wonderful. I'm sorry those ladies are cruel. They must just be bitter. I adore you and thing you are great; it's a shame you aren't rewarded with all your wishes. Hugs.

Lisa- finally?! I still don't fit in my clothes... Had to buy a whole new summer shorts wardrobe. Fooey!

Went on a 2 hr bikeride with all three kids today; hurtin now... Connor got a farmers tan! Haha! I think I feel af coming. Been so crampy... Hopefully! That would be fab so I could still nurse at night!!! Fxed.

Hi to everyone!!! Hugs! I forgot whatelse I read...


----------



## Onelildream

Oh yeah, Jess... Is it maybe the other suff we talked about before with hubs? Just not feeling loved and appreciated? And at night I can see why that would be heightened...

Kc- what a sweet thing about the card. I think we all need reminders that we are loved by our men. Being with the kids some times sucks you dryemotionally; nice to be reminded that it's worth it and we are still loved, even with puke on our shoulder... Haha


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa I hate blisters and sunburns! You got the worst of both, it sounds. I had my sunburn a few weeks ago and that will NOT be happening again this summer. Lathering on sunscreen now!

Laura- I'm super clean too. Sorry mil is not. Scrub hands often and it should help you guys not get sick. ESP shae if he's crawling around in the filth. I hate that but lots of people just don't see the need for clean. Hope you guys are out quick!

Lou-I still can't bieve insomnia has passed to ben. I am just heartbroken for you. Sleep is what I have to have a lot of or I go insane. Seriously. I think you are so put together and amazing for the little sleep you get.

Ok Suz- I hate my china diaper. I'm going to do the diaper trial. 20$ per diaper sounds steep but after the leaky mess we had yesterday I'm game for a good one. Are they reaalllllly that amazing and worth it? Hubs is finally seriously on the same page as me about them, but not so much about the price. I like the bsb ones, but not that thu don't grow with baby. Do u have some like that that are the snap ones (from baby to toddler) that you like?

Caz sorry bout af. She sucks.

Cat- we miss you and are trying to patiently wait for you to tell us what happened. I am not trying to pressure you, but gently trying to pressure you... Haha. We jus miss you, Love, and are still worried about you and the sweet baby and would love to support you in any way possible. Xoxoxo


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've not felt like this before. Perhaps it does have something to do with the situation with OH, but mostly I can't really pin point what is making me feel this way. Maybe it is to do with the stage we're at Suz and Lou?! :shrug: I've got a drs appt this am and may ask about it then.

Chell, the way I swayed OH with the cost of the real nappies was this: to buy disposables for the 2-3 years you need them will cost in the region of £2000. A set of birth to potty real nappies costs in the region of £200. Yes you still have the cost of washing them, but it won't get near to the cost of sposies. Plus you're saving the planet! ;) xx

Lisa, good job on fitting back in to your jeans! Sorry about the sunburn and blisters though. :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

thanks for the update Lou. I how cat is ok and baby. My thoughts are with them all. So sad. 

Well busy day today for me. Phil is off so im going to get my hair trimmed. Off to asda for some bits. Got to get MIL birthday present for tomorrow. some running around to do for everyone else and then chill.
I bought Shae and Chloe some gorgeous clothes yesterday in the sale from Next and M&Co. 2 outfits for £20. Well happy. I felt bad for spending though when all our money should be going into getting the new house sorted. 

Well have a lovely day all. I havent read back propery just scanned. So my apologise. 

Love ya all. xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Just had my smear... :( ouch!!! Didn't get to talk to my dr about pnd cos you can only have one 'complaint' per appt and I had booked it for another reason. May go back though.


----------



## SBB

That's so stupid you can only talk to them about one thing :dohh: 

Maybe see how you are the next week and then make an appointment? Would you be ok taking something for it or do you just want to talk about it and see? 
How are things with Joe now? 

I had a nap with sammuel this morning instead of working :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i love this chillin and not going the gym ha x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know Suz, it's a stupid policy. I'd rather not take anything for it, but if it's necessary then I guess I need to do what's best. I'll see how I am next week... Although I'm off to France again on Monday! :haha:

:hi: Caz


----------



## SBB

Are you?! Lucky girl!!! yeh I'd see how it goes, maybe have some nice evening plans. Tell Joe you're feeling down in the evenings and plan a nice film/popcorn to look forward to... 
Is lili still in her own room too? Maybe it's that as well!!! 

Chell sorry I forgot to respond about the nappy! Ok, tell me what happened? Where did it leak? How long was it on for? Were the inserts soaked? How many inserts? How tight did you have it? They need to be tighter than sposies. 
How did you wash it - did you use softener? you just need 1/3 of the amount of powder and no softener. 
It may just take a bit of getting used to. 
Do you still have the PM i sent you re nappies? My fav BTP is my bumgenius all in one organic. Also the itti bitty tutto but it gives quite a big bum! You'll always get a trimmer fit with a sized nappy. 
Don't forget you'll get to use these with baby 4 too! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning girls! :hi:


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, your the CD guru...I'm sending back my second set of FB OS adn I think I'm going to return them for my money back. I wanted to get FB PS, but I'm considering another AIO...you think BG AIO Organic is the best bet? Although I'm a bit jaded with my FB experience for CDing, I haven't thrown in the towel just yet.


----------



## SBB

What do you find is the problem with the FB? I'll try and help you decide what to go for!

I love the BG organics, but they take a long time to dry. As long as you don't mind that theyre great! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

FBs leaked all the time. They had wing droop from the start and the nstarted leaking no matter what detergent I used or how many times I stripped them or rinsed them. I don't line dry though so can I stick the BGs in the dryer?


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies! Hope everyone has a good day today. Yesterday seemed a bit blah. Lisa good job fitting in your pants! Sorry about the blisters, ouch. 

Chell good job on your long bike ride! Dang you must have some trails by you? Lucky. Yeah I thought you were prob a clean freak! Wish you would tidy my house! When do u find time to clean?

Jess r u excited for France? Did u ever talk to Joe?

For those who drive alot- how do u keep LO from sneaking in a power nap in the car when u are alone?


----------



## babyloulou

We have proper sitting!! :happydance:

24 weeks and 2 days....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/July%202011/ecfc4c03.jpg


----------



## kcw81

Yay Ben! He doesn't fall?


----------



## babyloulou

He can stay as long as hes still- as soon as he tries to reach for something or turn his head then he falls! X


----------



## caz & bob

yayy ben x x x


----------



## SBB

Well done Ben!! :happydance: 

Casey Sammuel usually sleeps in the car eventually - I am not a routine freak like you though so I just let him :haha: Sorry :D 

Marg BGs are ok in the dryer I think, maybe check with them, but sure they are fine. Maybe the organics would take longer to dry than the normal AIO though. Could you stick them on an airer then just finish them off in the dryer? 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- I think they just don't snap tight enough! We were just taking a nap for 2 hours and woke up in a huge puddle. He was on his back an looked like it all came out that way too. The liner was soaked but seemed like it could hold more. But I only washed it once. Just seems they don't fit smaller babies right. It was cheap tho! 5 bucks from china...

Kc I always clean as I go. Messes get cleaned up after they are made, dishes get put away when they are done or in the washer when they are dirty. Clothes get washe once a week, and ironed the next day. Every other week the bThrooms get cleaned. Every other day gets a vacuum or a sweep. :) clockwork.

Jess back to France? Is Joe going too?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay Ben!! Such a clever boy!! :)

Just me and Lili going to France. My sister and her boys are going too. :)

Lili did a poo in the potty!!! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell and Casey, I clean obsessively! Lili's room is always immaculate and her high chair gets a full wipe down after every meal!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh and Casey, here is a video of Lili eating her dinner tonight. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTW0Abq2CI0


----------



## kcw81

Haha Jess! Cute! Ok so looks like I an doing it normal! I always forget to put his bib on! Your spoon looks just like mine!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Munchkin spoon? Love them! :) x


----------



## SBB

So cute!! Sammuel hardly ate any dinner :( think he's teething AGAIN!! 4th one is through today... 

Chell the cheapies often don't fit smaller babies, but they might be good when he's bigger. I use one microfibre and one bamboo booster in my cheapies and they are just as reliable as my more expensive nappies. They are more of a faff though, being pockets... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Yeah munchkin! They are cheap too! It feels like holding a toothbrush.


----------



## kcw81

Haha it's so funny about Jimmy Nodding off in the car. I try banging on the back of his seat, rolling the windows, music, yelling! Even if he dozes off for only 5 mins it makes his regularly scheduled home nap short and unpredictable wake ups. It makes me not want to go anywhere! In my defense it's important to me to have him keep the schedule so I can pump and workout and shower and go to the bathroom and he sleeps well at night . So those are all Good reasons why I am a nut about it.


----------



## babyloulou

Well you're doing better than me Casey so you must be doing something right! :haha:

Has he got plenty of toys on or in his car seat? X


----------



## kcw81

No- I need to get some that attach or something cuz he throws them off! Anyway I am an ahole for complaining since you are dying for mire sleep Lou!


----------



## babyloulou

Don't be silly! We all moan about things that are relative to us! I had a few of those spiral thingys for the car seat but they are too boring. The best thing I found was an Infantino toy- it's brill! Plays music, spins etc.. Can you get Infantino there?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes you can- I've just looked. It's this one...


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0040GJ0UQ/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/187-9677701-3482063


----------



## babyloulou

Yes you can- I've just looked. It's this one...


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0040GJ0UQ/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/187-9677701-3482063


----------



## SBB

Casey I'm only teasing you about being a routine freak :haha: 

:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh cool thanks Lou! I will buy that today! I know suz- I am a freak and u can tease me all u want! I want to tease about cloth nappies but can't think of anything funny to say!


----------



## babyloulou

kcw81 said:


> I want to tease about cloth nappies but can't think of anything funny to say!

:rofl: :rofl: Casey you're so funny! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Yeah I am ha ha . Have u all seen the young Victoria? I am watching it sort of and it's not really holding my interest. Is it good?


----------



## SBB

Hahaha keep trying to think of something funny I'd like to hear it!!! 

Yep pretty sure I've seen it, who's in it? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh Emily blunt... Yeh it's kind of boring. But still ok! 

I was confusing it with another one.. Can't think of the name... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, I still can't stay awake on a car cos my Dad used to drive me round the block when I was a baby to get me to sleep! :rofl: makes driving a bit difficult! :rofl: I can't keep Lili awake in the car either! Must be hereditory!! :haha:


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls just a quick HI! And reminded of Catfish tonight on More4 at 10pm! Or 1am x

Glad all seem ok........Sorry you are feeling down tho Jess and Suz. Hope u pick up a bit in a few days xxx

Manic here prepping for SIL baby and the hol so not had chance to get online much at all. SIL had a sweep today cos the blood resutls are still saying toohigh on a liver enzyme......But they say theyd rather not induce her til next week as inducing a first time mum is bad news.! WTF? No one told us did they????????????//

Casey u are a control angel not a freak my love xxx

And well done to Ben on his sitting up! Awesome..........hopefully him using his energy to do that with MAYBE mean he might sleep?? No???


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha I won't hold my breath!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Ooh thanks for the reminder Ellen! Will record now :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo Suz- I LOVE these wool nappies! Are they any good do you know? 
https://www.babipur.co.uk/shop/Reus...Ecobubs_Nappy_-_Navy_Stripe/product_info.html


----------



## lisaf

Don't worry Chell, fitting in my jeans isnt much to brag about since my normal size is gigantic anyway, lol!

Casey, can you time your car trips right after naps? I notice Daniel won't sleep in the car if he just napped. Also you can get those straps to attach any toy you want so you're not limited to just the toys that come with straps.

Went to a baby sign and sing class which was so much fun. Too bad there is only one more class I can go to before I go back to work.


----------



## babyloulou

I feel so sorry for you girls in the US that have to return to work so early! It's so unfair! :-( How old will Daniel be when you go back Lisa? They barely give you time to recover from the birth! :shock:


----------



## lisaf

I got 6 weeks more than most girls! Can't imagine going back then. I barely felt human and was still struggling to BF. I'll miss him but will enjoy my time with him more. Just worried right now about MIL watching him.

Oh, and the bleeding is back. Thought it was AF but it's not acting like it.

Poor Daniel hasn't pooed since last night. I'm dreading the explosion to come :dohh: he usually poops after every feed or at least every other one


----------



## SBB

Wow Lisa sorry you have to go back to work so soon :( 
How's the BF going now? 

Lou that nappy is CUTE!!! I don't know if they're any good. Try one :lol: 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Lou and Casey- I had that carseat toy and the kids loved it. Did u know that it's recommended not to use in the car in the US tho? Our carseat handles are advised to be locked down behind the seat while driving. Crash tests are only done that way so we are told to put them down cause if the car rolls they can snap in the baby's face. Not saying what u should do. To each his own, but hubs has forced me to put it down every time. I will b getting a toybar as soon as possible tho for the times he's in the seat and we are stopped or shopping or something.

Suz- do u have the Velcro ones? Has your Velcro been holding up to washes?

:cry: a friend has last minute asked me to babysit. Of course I said yes. I csnnot say no. 6 hours of her very difficult child when I planned to iron pack and clean tonight. Looks like I won't be doing what I need to. I cried. I hate babysitting. I'm not too fond of other people's kids. Sorry but t's the truth! It stresses me out.


----------



## Onelildream

Plus I have already got 3 of my own to worry about.... Another child in the house and his fighting with my kids is enough to make me mad. I seriously hate tonight already.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's annoying Chell! It's so difficult when someone asks you that! I hate it when people do that now I have Ben!! :-( 

I thought the car seat handles HAD to be up for safety?? :shrug: Oops!! I even shouted at Ste for forgetting and leaving it down!! :blush:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, the handles on maxicosi should be up as they act as a roll cage in case of an accident. Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Agh thanks Jess!! I actually just googled it too and found that said too! Phew!! X


----------



## SBB

I thought that Jess, not from instructions though just thought it made sense! I have mine up..

Chell sorry you have to baby sit :( 
I don't like Velcro, I have a couple still and they've lost their stick, plus they stick to other stuff in the wash... Poppers are much better! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I wonder if it's just the US that's different or if it's each car seat manufacturer since I know my peg perego handle has to be down. They do recommend soft toys for the car, not hard plastic in case they go flying in a crash.

Sorry about the babysitting Chell!

BFing is going grea now. It's not always comfortable but it's not doing damage to my nipples anymore. He seems to clamp down harder on my left one... I think that one is always going to be a little uncomfortable from the piercing scar tissue


----------



## babyloulou

I'm watching Catfish! It's brill!!


----------



## kcw81

Oh crap chell I just bought two of those things! Wish I read ur post first. Oh well they were only 10 bucks each. O am sorry u have to babysit!!! Barf!

Lisa was thAt class cool? U think it really works or is it more like a playgroup with a fee? Yeah Jimmy might stay awake on the way to the store if he just napped- but after seeing all the sights and then getting in his cozy carseat he naps the way home. R u gonna call the doc about the bleeding?

Jess thats cute u sleep in the car. Do u sleep on planes too?


----------



## Onelildream

Lost my post. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! 

See ya later I've got to watch this kid like a hawk.


----------



## Onelildream

I said a lot of stuff but kc u will still like those toys. Lisa go to the dr. Suz thanks for ur input on diapers. I'm excitedfor the diaper trial. 
Ellen I said something to you but totally forgot. Will have to read back later.

Going out of town tomorrow and getting a haircut in the morn. Not sure if I will chop it... It's so unhealthy.


----------



## Onelildream

Ok seriously now I have to go. Cry.


----------



## kcw81

Good luck chell. Make him watch a Disney movie marathon. I hate when my post is deleted!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww is he that bad Chell? :-( Is he really naughty? X


----------



## lisaf

Not sure what the doc will do... This could just be a light period but even if it's not, without signs of infection, a procedure may be riskier than waiting it out...


----------



## kcw81

I hope it just stops bleeding lisa! have you had time to watch teen mom with maci and farrah et al? amber is such a messed up girl! farrah is too! and they are just pulling at strings to try to get a good story for catelynn. so dumb. I tried watching awkward, it's kinda good so far. 

anyway I am in the process of dropping my 7pm pump time, tonights the first night so the baby is taking his tiny cat nap and I am not pumping for once in my life and I actually get to sit at the computer with no baby! but nobody is online how lame!! well my boobs feel full but I am hoping to make it to 1020pm to my last pump of the day without too much pain or clogs. I made sure to pump really long at 320pm. Once I crop this pump I will be down to 4 pumps a day and looking to go lower in the next month. Can't wait to have extra free time!!!


----------



## lisaf

I'm watching teen mom right now. Farrah is just beyond dumb (getting a boob job to be a better model then dropping modeling after 1 job). Amber is just so messed up, I hate her but feel sorry for her at the same time and I hope she loses custody. Agree about catelynn and Tyler.

Hope the pumping less works for ya! I went 9 hrs between pumps last night, lol! I get to try my new freestyle pump tonight! :)


----------



## Onelildream

I survived!!!!!

Yay for a new pump Lisa!

Lou yes he is a crazy boy. Adopted meth baby. He's like ADD all the time. He actually did great though. I think he's better when he's NOT with his parents. He actually listens! Maybe I terrify him. Haha. Don't worry. I was nice.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, Lili and I have been doing sing and sign for the last 3 months. She's not signing yet, but does understand some of them. Hope the pump went ok. I found it quite easy to drop a pump. :hugs: 

Chell sorry you had to babysit. Glad you made it through unscathed! :hugs:

Lili slept from 6.30 last night to 7 this morning!! :happydance: I had to get up a few times to put the soothie back, but other than that not a peep!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili did a wee in the potty!!


----------



## SBB

Yay lili!!! How often are you putting her on it? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well yesterday I could tell she was gearing up for a poo and put her on it. I put her on after meals and when I take her nappy off for a nudey rudey kick about. Think she's getting the idea though! My mum thinks I'm being too pushy and should wait til she's the conventional age... Bah fooey is what I say! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Yeh fooey!! If you read the beginning of that book 'the right age' is actually from birth!! See how it goes.
We put him on after naps, and a few times during the day, and he has been really good. He wees as soon as we put him on it. 

Yesterday though he did 4 poos, teething I think, and we missed all of them! 
But he's poo'd on it today... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! Go Sammuel! We can't catch them all! :) xx


----------



## laura6914

Look at all you with very clever babies. :) :thumbup:

Shae had his 8-12 month check up today. His weight is 21lb 9 and he is still following the 75th percentile which is good. The HV was impressed with how developed he is, pulling himself up to stand ect. He got 2 books, a toothbrush, toothpaste and a place mat. Very spoilt. lol. 

xxx


----------



## SBB

great Laura! funny that super chunk Sammuel weighed 22lb6 the other day :rofl: 

I also bought him 12-18 month stuff from Green Baby, and yep, it fits, and won't last 5 minutes either :( 
It's all lovely stuff, can't believe how cheap it was for organic clothing! £3 for a t-shirt :) 

What do you girls think of this for my logo for my shop? You do realise you are my 'market research' for everything! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sambirdlogo1s.jpg

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think that logo is lovely Suz! When I first saw your post I thought it was a link to somewhere and wanted to "click it"! Very inviting! :thumbup:

I have bought another lot of clothing from Green Baby yesterday too- I had to at those prices! I bought some in 6-12 months and some in 12-18 to last him. The last lot I bought him though were ridiculous! The two 6-12 month t-shirts were so small they only just fit him! :-( Which is stupid as he's still wearing 3-6 months so they must really undersize their clothes!!! :-(


----------



## SBB

Yay thanks lou :)

Oh thats rubbish if they undersize everything... Very annoying! 

When I ordered it said I had a £10 voucher but I'm not sure where it is?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

They sent me one with my last order Suz- it didn't have very long on it though- just to get you to order more really!


----------



## babyloulou

Hey I've googled those Eco bots wool nappies and they've got rave reviews!! Just about everywhere says expensive but brill! They were voted higher than Itti Bittis on two review sites!


----------



## SBB

I'm sure I could order more!! 

Great about the nappy - get one get one :haha: 

Sammuel slept really badly last night, I think his two top front teeth are coming through! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

So did Ben! :-( Every night this week he has just whined on and off all night! :-( I'm shattered! :-(


----------



## SBB

Yeh same with sammuel, just waking up whining and whimpering! Ben must be getting a tooth too I think! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Do you reckon? Its not like painful whining though- it's just endless whinging!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm going for a long walk i have got my scan tomorrow at 11,30am woopp cd7 i will be hope i can see some think on the screen x x x


----------



## lisaf

Sitting here listening to my new pump... It's quite a bit noisier than my hospital one, lol! It sounds a bit like a deep-voiced baby going "Waugh, wahh" :haha:
So far no issues with pumping less than on the symphony though!

Jealous of all your potty-using babies!

Love the logo Suz! Which concept are you going with again?


----------



## SBB

I dont know lou, I think it's def teeth with sammuel cos I can see them! I guess of one of bens pops through soon we'll know! 
Sammuel doesn't really sound in pain but I think he is! 

He's desperately trying to crawl... He's so cute I don't think I can cope!!! 

I am going to be selling all nursery stuff Lisa - furniture, wallpaper, lettering etc... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey all! 
suz love the logo! 

sorry about all the whinging lou, that gets really old! he is prob just tired poor thing. I would be whining too if I was you!

chell glad you made it through alive with the crazy kid. glad he wasn't too bad. 

lisa all the girls on there are idiots, even maci is acting dumb like trying to rustle up some drama for the camera between her two men in her life. you can tell her Ex Ryan thinks the whole thing being on camera is dumb. it makes me like him more! I think its funny when two people sit down to chat on that show one person will say something like, yeah so butch gets can't see my mom april. and the other person like has to talk about it with her for the camera even though they have discussed the topic a thousand times before.


----------



## babyloulou

Ben has just had a 3 hour nap!! :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! Lou, I hope you slept too!! :hugs:

Suz, love the logo! Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

We've been swimming with some mummy friends today then went tothe Harvester for lunch, fed theducks in the park and Lili is fast asleep in her cot now. Lovely lovely day! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that sounds lovely Jess! :flower:

Of course I didn't sleep too! Ben would never deem that be acceptable! :rofl: Mummy MUST stay awake and hold him like a good obedient Mummy! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

nice jess! sounds like a great day! 

is ben able to sit again today lou? glad he napped and hope you did too!


----------



## SBB

Sounds really lovely Jess! :) 

Hey Casey :wave: you are almost as bad with Teen Mom or whatever it's called as we are with cloth nappies :haha: 
How is Jimmy? 

OMG Lou for the nap - 3 hours!! I wonder if he'll sleep better tonight - seriously! Sammuel sleeps worse if he's had no naps... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes hes been sitting this morning! He's also waved a couple of times when I have! I'm not sure if it's a fluke though as I'm sure it's to early for that! :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- does Sammuel feed more when teething? Ben has been feeding like a newborn again yesterday and today!! He's not been interested in food much for a couple of months but now all of a sudden he wants it constantly!!! Teeth? Growth spurt? Ready for solids?


----------



## kcw81

Wait a minute suz you are joking! I mentioned teen mom twice in the past couple months you rascal! I think you discuss cloths a bit more often than that! U just think i discuss it alot cuz it's a boring off topic! It is boring and dumb but there is nothing else going on round here! Jimmys good he is napping and I have to go pump!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: casey of course I'm only winding you up!!! I'd discuss it too if I watched it but it sounds like it would annoy me too much!! 

Did any of you ukers see the dispatches program about birth? It was at MK hospital where I had sammuel... 

Lou sammuel feeds more when teething. When he was ready to eat it was more about trying to grab food and whinging when we had it and he didn't... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Casey has jimmy got a tooth yet? I forget!! 
What about lili? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

No teeth suz! Sammuel is a 1 yr old compared to Jimmy! He is just a late bloomer I think, although he was 2 days early outta me and yrs was late!


----------



## babyloulou

Maybe it is his teeth then! Can't see anything on his gums though- they look normal!

He still doesn't grab for food or anything!


----------



## SBB

Haha yeh true! I don't think he's a late bloomer at all. Totally normal not to have teeth yet. Some don't get them til 9 months plus... 

I got mine at 4 months too apparently so sammuel obv takes after me! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Will you still give him food at 6 months then lou or wait til he seems more ready? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm going to start at 6 months regardless I think Suz. He might not eat much to start with so I don't want to leave it any longer than that. I was thinking of banana once a day for the first couple of days and then pieces of broccoli. What did you start with?


----------



## SBB

Same... Are you doing BLW? 

We started with chunks of banana (it's easier for them to hold if you just cut a banana into 4 big chunks, we started with chip like pieces but they are too slippery!), brocolli, sweet potato, really ripe pear, stewed chunks of apple, and toast. 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I'm doing BLW. So can you give real butter on toast straight away? Is marmite too salty to give do you know? So did you cut up a full banana into four? So quite massive pieces?


----------



## SBB

We've only just given him butter today, I'm not sure of the 'rules' on it though!! 

Don't know about marmite either, he hasn't tried it yet. 

He likes it fine plain, I have tried it with mashed avocado on too but he wasn't too keen! 

Yeh the banana is big, but easily biteable so he just bites chunks off.. although he has teeth I think that's easy enough with no teeth. Try both options though, i just found with chip size bits they were so slippy he couldn't keep hold of them! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili doesn't have teeth yet, but she's been 'teething' for months!! :dohh: 

Lou, I'd say marmite is too salty, but you can use unsalted butter on toast. Lili loves sucking the butter off her toast!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks girls :flower:

Do you use a mess mat on the floor? X


----------



## kcw81

Lou just use yr dog for cleanup haha! No seriously is there a product I should buy to put under the hi chair? I was wondering about this too Lou.


----------



## SBB

we don't but we have wooden floors. When he has cous cous or something REALLY messy we have a cheapie shower curtain we put under then shake out outside! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

I think dog is by far the best option though :lol: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ste has the dogs at work in the day though :dohh: I'll buy a cheap shower curtain or tablecloth!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Buy a square of cheap oilcloth or plastic table cloth material from the Market. Works a treat! Xx


----------



## SBB

Here is Sammuel in his 12-18 month outfit! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/2d70b5d6.jpg

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww so cute!!  Ben has the t-shirt in that print Suz! X


----------



## babyloulou

Look at him standing up too!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## lisaf

So cute! I'm trying to keep Daniel in his 3month sized clothes until he's actually 3 months old :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

App cute suz! Wish he was looking at the cam there!


----------



## babyloulou

When did his hair thicken out Suz? He used to look like he had hardly any hair like Ben (although Ben has practically none! :haha: ) I can see that Ben's is starting to grow slightly but he had more as a newborn than now! Sammuel's looks really thick all of a sudden! X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Very cute Suz, love his outfit! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

I think I've noticed it thickening in the last couple of months, but recently it does seem to have grown a lot. Still not sure he's got as much as he was born with though! 

Yeh sorry he's not looking at the camera! 

The outfit is really cute, I phoned green people cos a T-shirt and my voucher were missing so they're sending them... The sleepsuits are so cute! Will put one on him later and get a pic :) 

We have big village event today, cricket game with famous ex players who come and kick the butts of our village team! I dont like cricket but it's a huge thing and loads of people show up... I am doing the bar later for a couple of hours! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sounds fun even if it is cricket Suz! :)

Lili did a wee and a poo in the potty this morning! :) She didn't sleep so late today so we've been up for what feels like hours!! Got lots to sort out today.. we are going away for the weekend. Wedding in Suffolk sat and birthday get together in Norfolk on sun for my BIL. Can't work out the logistics of pumping without a fridge!! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Gosh good luck Jess!! Can you get one of those mini plug in fridges from Argos? They're about £12... 

Yay on the wee and poo!!! Sammuel got up at 6.30 today too after another night of tossing and turning... I went back to sleep for an hour which was nice and he's asleep again now... 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls went for my scan she said the shouldn't of sent me yet far to early but on a good note i had 1 fol-lie 9mm my lining is 3mm she couldnt see ewt on my right side i had to much gass cd7 today wooppp x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! Or rather afternoon! Ben and I have just got up! We were up ALL night! He finally went to sleep at 9am and we've just got up now! It's really starting to get me down :cry:

Suz- that sounds fun today! Is Sammuel going with you? 

Jess- that's a busy weekend! You always seem so busy at the moment! X

Good luck Caz :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! Lou sorry about the off schedule baby. I don't blame you one bit for being tired of it. I hope he changes sometime soon and realizes night time is for sleeping. Weaning to solids might help so there is hope in the near future! If he gets regular solids supplementing his diet he might feel more full for sleep.

Suz have fun tonight. Getting a sitter?

Jess can u just pump and Feed immediately after?


----------



## TySonNMe

Morning ladies! How are we?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Tell me about it Lou, my feet hardly touch the floor at the moment! Casey, trouble is the timing of her feeds... she has a BM bottle at 7, 9.30, 12,30, 3.30pm, and 7pm. I normally only pump 4 times a day at 7, 11, 4pm and 10pm. The 7 and 11 will be ok as it's an afternoon wedding then perhaps I can pump at the hotel at 3 and take the bottle with me to give her as it will last a few hours. Then maybe give her 2 bottles of formula for the 7pm and dreamfeed. Then push the late pump on a little and dump it... My head hurts! :loopy:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, sorry about Ben not sleeping. I wish we knew how to help you. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Ooooh Jess I see. Move her into bigger bottles less feedings! It's a prime opportunity!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Caz, that's very annoying that they sent you too early. Will you go back next week? Glad there is a good follie there! :hugs: 

Casey, she barely finishes the bottles she has at the moment! No way would she take a bigger bottle! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

no hun unless my doc sends me back x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh poo! When my doc sent me early they told me to come back at the right time... Fingers crossed for you lovely. :dust: xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, I am drunk :( I feel awful :cry: I feel really guilty! I fed sammuel at 7 and then had a glass of wine, then thought I'll have one more and defrost some milk later. So I had 2 (small) glasses then someone bought me a 3rd... So now I'm drunk (well, just tipsy really) sammuel is asleep in the co-sleeper after a bottle and I am over the other side while Danny sleeps on the sofa, but I feel awful, like I'm not looking after him properly... Im not drinking again for a while - not worth it!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry that was all about me :blush: 

Jess sorry my drunk brain can't help with your pumping/feeding times... 

Caz fx for that eggie! 

Lou I'm sorry you got no sleep, I don't blame you for having had enough :( some days it feels so awful having had no sleep for god knows how long... :hugs:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww don't feel guilty Suz! It's not as if you're doing it every night! Sammuels safe and asleep! Xxx


----------



## lisaf

Grr lost my post!

Suz you deserve to have a little fun now and then!

Having a low day here and actually looking forward to going back to work.


----------



## kcw81

Hi suz ! No harm in getting a bit drunk Sammuel will be fine and tomorrow will be better once the effects wear off. Alcohol is a depressant so it tricks you into feeling blue and guilty when really there's nothing wrong! Just remember it's the alcohol affecting your brain- you are a great mom!

Lisa working will totally give u an appreciation for all your time with d and each night will be precious time with him- you will have a nice mind break from diapers at work then go home and let the happy reunion happen. I think that's what jobs are good for cuz everytime I leave Jimmy for a few hours I feel refreshed when I see him again. When do U go back?


----------



## lisaf

I go back Aug 10th


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! Another horrendous night here! :-(

Suz- on a brighter note the new Itti Bitti prints come out on Sunday!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Lou. :hugs: Sorry. xx

Suz, you silly thing. :hugs: Hope you don't have a hangover this morning! xx

Lisa, sorry you're feeling low. :hug: Gosh, can't believe how soon you guys have to go back to work! I don't think I'd have had the brain capacity! :rofl: xx


----------



## babyloulou

God I know Jess! I don't know how the USers do it I really don't!!! Can you imagine of I had to go back now with Ben's sleeping! :shock:

Any nice plans today Jess? X


----------



## SBB

:hugs: lou :( great about the new prints but I blatantly can't afford them!! 

I have got a hangover I'm afraid!!! :( I seriously had 3 very small wines, how can that get me drunk?! I am not drinking again for a while! 

Thank god sammuel was pretty good last night (sorry lou) he slept til 3 and woke but went back til 4 so I fed him then - my boob was HUGE!! 

Cat just bought a mouse in which we had to chase round the hall and nursery to capture and let go!! Brown is now miaowing wondering where her catch is! 

I feel sick :sick: and we have no decent hang over food...
X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

No plans really. Just pottering around getting ready for the weekend! 

Poor lightweight Suz! :hugs: fry some bread and slather it with ketchup. Xx


----------



## SBB

:sick: Jess ketchup is gross!!! We don't even have bread! 

I've had museli and yoghurt then a huge bowl of cous cous and veges and I feel better now! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp well me and oh are chill in why my son has gone swimming so think :sex: is on in a bit x x x


----------



## SBB

:sick: Jess ketchup is gross!!! We don't even have bread! 

I've had museli and yoghurt then a huge bowl of cous cous and veges and I feel better now! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, that's far too healthy to cure a hangover!!!

Amazon have replaced my Medela swing! :happydance: gonna test it out in a bit :)


----------



## SBB

Ooh how come?! That's great :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's brill Jess! I got my Ameda double pump and I hate it! I can't get it to work at all! :-( On a brighter note though the Swing seems to be working for me again now! :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

It kept cutting out whilst pumping when plugged into the mains, so they sent me a new one :D


----------



## kcw81

hi all! Lou why do you pump? 

I am a ninny and didn't realize the more you make the baby sit in the tripod position the better they get at it! haha I just started trying yesterday and he got better over the course of the day! I was just thinking "oh, jimmy can't sit yet, he topples over." but I never really made him do it! I am a tool. 

Suz glad the healthy meals you had have made you feel better. it seems like eating salt helps and drinking lots of water, also, some exercise so you sweat it off a little even though thats the last thing you would do. 

So Yesterday I win the worst mommy award lou, not you for Ben bumping his head. Jimmy took a big poop and there was a piece of tissue paper in his poo. yes, he ingested a piece of tissue because I Was letting him play with this tissue paper we use for wrapping presents while I looked at the internet. It was red tissue so there was a red thing in his poo and at first I was about to blow a gasket thinking it was blood. At least this proves his digestive system is in working order.


----------



## lisaf

Lol Casey!


----------



## babyloulou

Casey you are so funny!! :rofl: I can just picture you sat there waiting for Jimmy to say "look Mum I can sit up!" :rofl:

I'm pumping because I'm trying to get him used to the sippy cup. I used to get loads when I pumped but now I haven't done it for months I'm having some trouble!!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: casey you crack me up! Sammuel loves chewing paper too and has blatantly swallowed some! 

I need to see if my medela is ok with the new funnel bit... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lisa how are you feeling today? :hugs: 

I just had a friend over, she jut moved to our village (the one who's house we stored all of our stuff in) and she's 29 weeks pregnant - she looks lovely and I'm totally bump jealous! I want a bump!!!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz you are crazy! I decided I no longer want a bump, that bump fever I had for a few months has passed. Now I so look forward to being fit and strong and not a milk machine! I want freedom to get around and I feel like being bumpalicious again would cement me back home forever! So I take it you don't mind the lack of sleep? You never seem to be very complainey about it. 

Lou what do you do when you pump? I mean, describe how you do it and how long you sit for and when you do it( do you wait for your boobs to get full) etc. Let's trouble shoot.


----------



## babyloulou

My boobs don't get full anymore Casey. Ben still feeds every two hours so they don't have chance to! I pump after a feed. It's slightly increasing now with each pump. My supply was probably just where Ben wanted it so there wasn't much to pump after a feed. I'm sure if I keep pumping it'll up my supply again! :shrug: I had loads at the beginning when he was a newborn!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and I agree you are crazy Suz!! If the horrendous birth and harrowing week in Neonatal weren't enough to put me off- then the up every half an hour in the night certainly is!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, you bad mother you ;) :rofl: tissue paper is the least of your worries, just you wait! :haha:

My sister had to take my nephew to hospital today :( he fell off the bed, was ok, but then went floppy and unresponsive. She couldn't rouse him in the car and panicked that he'd gone. :cry: They've kept him in for a few hours, but think he'll be ok to go home later tonight. It really scared her though.

I have so much stuff to go away for one night!!!! Stupid! Surely there a people who do it with less, but I don't understand how! :shrug: 

Lou, do you let the quick pump go for the full time and let it go in to the 'let down' mode automatically?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh yeah, Suz, I get where you're coming from with bump envy! My friend told me that she's planning to pregnant with her second by Christmas (no.1 is 7 months)... When she told me my first thought was 'that's not fair'! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

You're crazy too Jess!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Oops didn't mean to press submit then!!

Yes I let the pump go through the cycles. I wish I'd never bought the Ameda! I thought there was something wrong with my swing but there wasn't!!! :dohh:

Your poor sister!! She must have been terrified!!! :-(


----------



## SBB

Can you sell it lou? Yeh I guess your supply is exactly what Ben needs so will take a while to increase... 

Jess your poor sister. I felt awful just reading it, can't imagine how she felt :( 
Sammuel hasn't fallen off the bed yet but most babies do at some point apparently! 

Casey most of the time the lack of sleep is ok, but I need to catch up one every week or so or I get stroppy!!! 

I have had 3 pregnancy dreams this week, and have got funny ovary pains... Hmmmmm... Maybe poas time :haha: 
X x x


----------



## lisaf

I'm ok today.. Not great but not bad.

How scary about that fall! :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, POAS POAS!!! I keep having pregnancy dreams, but it would be the immaculate conception of I were! :rofl:

Lisa, :hug: xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, aren't you on holiday?!


----------



## kcw81

guys omg jimmy can sit! I am a total isiot for not trying sooner! see my video if u want!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MBkg2QKHdk


----------



## Peach Blossom

love it Casey, he's adorable! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay clever Jimmy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

p.s i love how we all have matching mats and jumperoos! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

FFS!!!!!!! I just typed a MASSSSIVE reply and mums laptops decided to update and Ive lost it all! Grrrrrrrrrr!

Suz defo poas hun cos I dreamt you were preggers again last night. Im a bit spooky with others pregnancys btw!

Hols start tomorrow at 4.30am Jess. Spent the last few days sorting stuff out, seeing to SIL and trying to get her baby to come out but its wont! And sorting out my friend whos a bit down. So been busy and havent had chance to get on. Pearls learnt to say mama...........sometimes random but most time she shouts it when I leave the room or she is tired. Started yesterday.............its lovely xx

And now I must retire to bed cos I just set my alarm and there was NOT enough hours to countdown!!!! x Will try post if I can but if not, love to all by buds and babes!

PS: Casey I love jimmy. He is so cute - just wait til he starts crawling tho............NOTHING is safe.


----------



## babyloulou

Have a lovely time Ellen! :hugs:

Casey- I love your accent by the way!! X


----------



## kcw81

You guys have the accent!! Haha it's all relative. So there my kid did something cool. Totally funny we all have the same baby shit! Jimmy would be bored at your house cuz he's seen all that!


----------



## SBB

Yay have a great time Ellen!!! 

Lol casey maybe he can walk if you just stand him up :haha: 
He is so cute, love your voice too, it cut out cos my Internet is too slow on the phone so will watch the whole thing tomorrow! 

I have a couple of funny eating Vids to share soon! If they'll bloody upload... 

Ok I poas.... Guess what? I was just going to leave it at that and wind you all up :rofl: negative though... Although looked again and there's a weird blurr where the line would be! But def not in a positive kind of way. 


X x x


----------



## SBB

Fab on the mama talk too! So cute! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god we're back to line spotting! :rofl: Post it Suz!! Let's invert it!! :haha:

Oo Ellen- only just noticed that about Pearl talking! Wow! She's so clever! This is early!! My mum said I started talking at 6 and a half months- but Ste didn't until well over a year! So god knows where that leaves Ben! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen, Lili started saying mama yesterday! Totally indiscriminately, but definitely mama! Haven't we got clever girls?! :) have a wonderful holiday. Xx

Suz, maybe maybe... You can never be fully sure til AF arrives! ;) ;) :haha:


----------



## SBB

Aw you lucky girls!!! Boys are generally much later I think... :(

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yep! They're lazy! :lol: 

Do you girls say "mummy" a lot to the babies? I don't think Ben hears that word very much :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah I do Lou. I say all words like that a lot to Pearl and also say it against her hand.............Something mum did with me and I picked speech up v young too.I say Mama, Dada, Cat, a LOT! And helloand bye bye and she knows to wave on those commands!

At the mo she thinks Rude cat is a Bear tho and Ollie is just a grab the tail QUICKLY! hahaha!

Right nuffs enuff I gotta sleep................but want to see Suz stick pic rofl!


----------



## SBB

Holy fuck girls can you see this?! to the right of the line... Just did another one -ve at the mo. My heart is racing!!!! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/b6e11fa0.jpg

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

HOLY SHIT! SUZ!!!!!!!!!!! I can see it! OMG!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Seriously the other one is TOTALLY negative. I am shitting it. Danny calm as can be!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Shhiiiiiittttt!!!!

The stick is green and theyre usually blue, maybe it's an OPK in the wrong packaging... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

OMFG!!!!!! :shock:

Some of the pregnancy tests are green Suz!! The ones I had were a darker green handle than the opks. Is it light or dark green?


----------



## kcw81

It's gotta be an opk!!!


----------



## SBB

Dark green :dohh: 

The bit fell off! 

The blue one is totally neg... 

Still shitting it!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I meant the green bit fell off. 

ffs we just watched catfish, the fucking HD recorder cut off right as they go to meet her at the end. Grrrrrrrr!!!! so now I don't know what happens. Well I do but I want to see the woman!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well I had light green opks and blue and dark green hpts. Have you not got anymore?


----------



## babyloulou

I bet Catfish will be on again next week xx


----------



## SBB

Just done another green one... Looks negative! 

Thing is I've drunk loads of water so won't know for sure til morning... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god!!! Do you want it to be positive? X


----------



## SBB

I don't know lou! It's too much to get my head around! So scary! 

I don't think it will be, just weird with the dreams, ellens dream, etc. 

Danny is so calm - wtf?! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/0335beb0.jpg

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz I don't see a line where there is supposed to be one. U actually see a line on the blue one? I should go look at that one thread in ttc that has pics of these.


----------



## babyloulou

I see a line on the middle one!


----------



## SBB

No Casey only on the middle one. It's clearer on the other pic. The other 2 are stark white. I reckon it's an evap line. It didn't even come up straight away and these tests are really cheap! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

The blue Is the hpt - are u gonna go buy an expensive test?


----------



## SBB

They're all hpts! 

I'll do another cheapie in the morning and if it's neg keep checking over the next few days. If it's +ve I'll get a digital i guess! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Ok the 2nd green one now has a splodge like the other one did!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

How long afterwards did the splodge appear on them Suz?


----------



## SBB

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/b70a4c26.jpg

X x x


----------



## SBB

Erm I dunno. 20-30 mins. 

I'd dismiss it but this is how my bfp started with sammuel! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Just looked again and it's disappeared! Right it will have to wait til morning! 

Night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow you know how to cliff-hang an evening!! :haha:

Night night :hi:


----------



## SBB

Sorry! Haha I don't have much choice though!! 

Will let you know ASAP in the morning. I think it's an evap... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I bet you don't get a wink of sleep now!! I don't even think I will! And for once it is nothing to do with our night-owl boys!! :lol: I'm so excited for you! :headspin:


----------



## SBB

Haha you're right I'm wide awake!! And just having alook in the testing forum it seems the green ones are notorious for false +ves... :(

I hope you're not up all night cos of me!!! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey suz hope u can sleep! Would a + make sense based on yr dtd?


----------



## SBB

Yeh I think so. Maybe from the day we dtd twice!!! 

I could search the thread and see when that was :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Do it!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: I had everything planned that I wanted to say but got shell-shocked when I came upon the Suz news. Omgosh! Fab Suz! I hope it is +! heaven knows I'll be jealous, but u could totally handle it. :) btw love the logo!

Lou- Jess said it perfect; I really wish we knew how to help with the sleeping situation. I like to be a fixer but seriously don't get infant insomnia! I feel horrible I haven't got any suggestions! :rofl: about inverting the poas pic! Hahaha. U guys better help me out when my turn comes back around!

Jess - :cry: how old is the baby and now how is he/she doing after the fall? Hope u have a great weekend!

Casey- awe what a love! Jimmy is wonderful! You are not an idiot or a bad mom for not putting him sitting earlier! You are a great mom! Give yourself more credit and don't be so hard on yourself all the time! You are fantastic and Jimmy will be just fine regardless of when he sit or stands or eats solids!

Ellen- :flower: "mummy" melts my heart!

Caz- frustrating that they sent u early to scan! :(

Lisa- sweetie, I totally understand the feelings u are having. It's difficult at times! My dd was in daycare for some time and I went to work and school. It was a happy reunion when we saw each other at the end of the day! There is nothing wrong with feeling the way you do!

Cat- we miss you and love you and are thinking of you. 

Afm I spent 3 days with my cousin; 6 kids and 3 adults in a 2 bedroom. Haha. Was interesting, that part of it, but we had a fantastic time! Took all 6 to the pool ourselves, took my 3 and her 5 yr old son to the movies, and spent the day today at a children's museum. I thought I was a pretty good mom, but watching her oreggers with her 4th and chasing after the 18mo old twins made me want to sew her a super mom cape! 4 kids under 2 and a couple of 5yr olds was grande fun! I soooo want twins now! :rofl:

Suz. Suz!!!!!!!!!!! Now I'm going to be up all night wondering when u are testing!!!!

Hi marg! Any plans for the weekend?

Laura- 75th percentile?! Wowza! That's great!


----------



## Peach Blossom

OMFG I go to sleep for a few hours and Suz is up the duff again... Maybe!!! So exciting! :)

I say mummy to Lili all the time. I tell her what I'm doing and say things like "mummy's going to the kitchen but I'll be right back".


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- I do the same. I want Connor to know my name!!! It's good I have 2 others that say it to him all the time. Or just yell it. Mommy! Mommmmmmy! I'm sure he knows! Haha

Ok gotta sleep. Sooooo tired. THANKS SUZ for the suspense. Did I ever tell you girls you give me diarrhea?! You all stress me out! Hahahahha! Just kidding about the diarrhea. But I do get quite emotional. .....right now just anxious when I should be sleeping!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning ladies! :flower:

COME ON SUZ!!!!!!!..........


----------



## SBB

:rofl: sorry girls!!!! 

I did poas at 6.10 but then I went back to sleep... I should have posted :blush: 

Anyway, it's bfn... But, if I shine a light behind it, there's a line. These tests are clearly just shit though, I'll get Danny to go to the shops and get a descent frer and a digi! 

Chell you are like super mum I can't imagine how I'd cope with 2... Let alone 3 and twins!!! You crazy crazy lady :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Is it a see through line Suz?


----------



## babyloulou

Oh good news- I've just seen the new Itti Bitti prints and they're nothing to write home about! I don't really like any of them! Which is good news! :lol:


----------



## SBB

I just asked Danny to get me a decent test.. His response: 'they're really expensive, you're probably not up the duff' 
Oh, ok, well let's just see if I grow a bump then hey?!
Think he was joking, well I hope he was! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl:


----------



## SBB

Aren't they lou? The preggers lady in my village who popped in yesterday is going to do cloth, I told her about the sale and she bout 6 tuttos, 6small, 8med, 6large!!! 

Haha I bloody hope she likes them! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh where did you see the prints? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yeh I guess the line is kind of see through, and thin. Last nights is a thicker line... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow! She's brave! Or just a crazy impulsive shopper like me! :rofl:

The prints are here- first four on the page....
https://ittibitti.co.uk/wholesale/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=128_147


----------



## babyloulou

If yiu hold any hpt up to a light you can see where the line would be- but there will be no colour! If you've got colour then you're onto a winner...


----------



## Peach Blossom

I can't cope... Going away for one night and the car is full!! How do people do this?! :loopy:

Suz, good luck with the frer! :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

God I can imagine Jess! :shock: How do you do it when you go to France!?


----------



## Peach Blossom

France is easier in a way as I can buy food etc over there and there is a fridge... I'm literally having to take everything this weekend though. Considering I work in logistics this is really taxing my brain!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

It's def pink lou! Just think they are shit tests though... 

Argh I don't know! I might just wait a few days! 

Jess good luck! We took sammuel to a wedding and had SOOOO much stuff! And he wasn't even eating then!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Do you like the prints Suz?

Ste was excited about them! :rofl: He wanted Ben to have new nappies! There's some BSB prints I haven't got that I like more than those new ones though!


----------



## SBB

I do like the first one and the zebra - but not enough to buy them!! 

That's hardly a discreet place for them to put the new prints is it? Seeing as they're not released til Sunday and are clearly trying to build it up!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha I know! :lol: I don't hate them- they're just "ok" though- like you say not good enough to want! I knew there was going to be a zebra one and thought I'd want it but even that is not as nice as I expected! I want the Dalmations BSB and the Baby Pirate BSB!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I thought the zebra would be better too! I still like it though and I think it's probably cuter IRL.

I have the dalmations one, very cute! They release new prints all the time, like every month or two I think! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

We've just tried Ben with some banana and melon- he wasn't interested though! Well to be fair everything was too slippery for him to hold! I then got another banana and instead of cutting it up I halved it with the skin on and peeled a bit back like it said to in the BLW book (delivered today) and he promptly picked them up and threw them to Piper who ate them straight down! :rofl: Skin and stalks included! :shock:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: 

Day 1 of BLW = fail!!! 

He'll soon get the hang of it! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Danny went to Tesco, had a clearblue digi in the basket, and saw someone from our village while he was there - who BLATANTLY saw it!!! What are the chances?! 

I've had a cup of tea and some water so I'm going to wait until later or tomorrow to do it.. 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'll be very impressed if you can hold out until tomorrow morning! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Oi... Stop it!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

And dont worry I'll pee on a few more ics before then! :haha: 

The others are all negative, so I'm 99% sure it's an evap line or something... 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm been food shopping and now chill in because the weather is lovely wooppp x x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh suz I can't wait to know the test results! It's exciting.

Good job trying with blw today Lou! Gosh it's so much easier to shove a spoonful of applesauce in their yappers than get them to eat banana! But then it's like they aren't even trying.

Good luck on yr trip Jess!


----------



## SBB

The tests are all totally negative. I'm not even going to do the digi. Will save it for another time when it might actually say preggers! 

It must have been an evap... none of the others have had anything. 

Quite disappointed it was exciting, but probably for the best... 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Yeah totally was exciting but defo save that test!


----------



## SBB

I wish we'd hear from cat :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

oh chell I didn't see your post until now! haha you want twins?? a lady that loves a challenge you are. that would be super cute though. haha we give you the runs!

suz don't be sad btw about the test, seriously it would be so hard right now to start getting sickly or nauseua and then having sammuel be super needy in his progress to being a 1 yr old! he will start needing all your attention when he moves around lots and you don't want to be all tired from preggo hormones right? Although laura handled it fine. 

Did Ellen say that Pearl says mommy already? I read that if the kid says momma and dadda before they are one yrs old they are just making sounds and don't know what it means. what do you think? 

We have the MIL coming this afternoon and one of Bob's younger girl cousins. The MIL will spend the night and leave early in the AM tomorrow. Just a quick visit thank goodness. I wonder if Jimmy will be nicer to her this time, the last few times he hated her. She hopefully will try to back off a little and approach him more quietly and gently and I have been getting out more with JImmy so maybe he won't be so startled by her strange face.


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks kc! I thought everyone forgot about me! I'm gone for a few days and banished from the thread! Lol


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- I am sorry u hate the pump. R u mad at me? :flower:


----------



## Onelildream

Kc- does she have a scary face?


----------



## kcw81

Chell your post got lost in the midst of suz hpt festival. Thanks for the support regarding Jimmy and my ability as a mom. I am not worried nor do I really feel like pressure or anything to be at the same point as other babies. I am happy where things are and slow and steady progress suits me fine since I fear change. I think I just blabber alot and sound self deprecating to be funny i guess! but I ain't really that hard on myself. :)


----------



## Onelildream

:) good KC.


----------



## kcw81

Did u already book your vacay in the fall? Did u settle on the #of days? I can't frickin wait till October!


----------



## Onelildream

I know! I'm so excited. Just got it booked! 7 days total. Woooooohoooooo! oh and weaning is much better...I'm only bfing from 11pm to 11am. it hasn't been so bad....


----------



## kcw81

Nice! Is Connor needing extra then or are your feedings enough at this point?


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, he does formula from 11am to 11pm. I'm trying to wean just enough right now to get back af. Then I can pump at night on the cruise and still keep my milk. I hope. Once af comes, and if I'm not regular, then I will stop all together to get on Clomid, but right now might be good to just get her back.


----------



## kcw81

Well I hope it works to your plan- it would be sweet if u could have both af and milk and have oving on the boat!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, we've been round to our neighbours for an impromptu BBQ which was nice, came and put Sammuel in bed and took the video monitor over so we could see him! I missed a feed cos I had a glass of wine and gave him a bottle, my boob was gigantic!!! I thought it had stopped getting so huge even when missing a feed, but obv not! 

I am defo not up the duff, so sure I had a glass of wine! Bloody evaps are evil, if I was TTC I would have been gutted! 

I am quite pleased though, it's made me think about stuff. My first reaction was guilt that I wouldn't be able to give Sammuel enough attention if there was another baby so soon. So maybe I don't need/want the small gap I thought I did! 
I think we'll just carry on NTNP and see what happens,. Would be nice to get pregnant so easily though! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah Suz- wouldn't it be nice if getting preg were so easy?!

So I took the kids to the zoo and got all buckled in after to go home and the car wouldn't start! :cry: it sounds like the battery or starter. Boo. Luckily the kids were ok for a few until I could get it started (swearing at it in my head seemed to ge it going!) and we got home. Now we have to wait until Monday to take it in. Boohoo!


----------



## kcw81

Wow how was the zoo? Packed on a Saturday huh?

Suz I am glad u are ok with the negative. I agree that another LO thus very second wouldn't be exactly perfect since Sammuel would get the shaft. He would kind of come second , there's no avoiding that at first cuz a newborn is completely helpless. Although come to think of it Jimmy was pretty easy at first with all the sleeping and he couldn't budge from any spot you laid him on. Then he got heavier and much needier!


----------



## SBB

Oh no chell! Good job it started and you got home ok! 

Yeh let's hope we all get preggers super easy when it's time for the next ones :) 

Ideally I'd just like to still be BF and just get pregnant without actually having to try! Trying isn't much fun and too much pressure! Of course everyone would just like to get pregnant like that :lol: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

The zoo was pretty busy, but it's not that big anyway...a few monkeys, bobcats, porcupines, and tons of game and deer and elk and such....just our little town's zoo....nothing to write home about.


----------



## SBB

Yeh casey I agree the newborn would take up so much time! Although prob sleep a lot! But sammuel would be even MORE needy in another 8 months I think so it would be really hard. 
But hey you just get on with it I guess! And I would still love a small gap :) 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

It gets easier with each child. You stress a lot less about things that aren't that big of a deal and you cope with things better, like when they are sick, not sleeping, etc. Connor has me a lot more relaxed than Maddie had me...I was high strung back then!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I totally think that it must get easier with each one! It must do or you wouldn't be up for twins now :haha: 

Night night :wave: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

lol. true true. good night!

Lou-I hope you feel better soon! just read your FB status. :(


----------



## lisaf

Just checking in... Lol, boy I missed all the hpt drama!

Just super sleepy today... I don't like having to take the Ritalin but I guess I really should do the 2nd dose. I took a nap and popped D on the boob when I was half asleep and got so confused I couldn't even read a clock right and thought I was feeding him at the wrong time.

Had weird dreams last night too... Hard to describe but I was trying to start a preschool and was surprisingly great with the kids when a giant came along and started destroying the place. Then there was anoer dream that left me mad at DH but I don remember why now.


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lisa what up girl. Sorry you are so dang sleepy- I
Don't blame u for being confused about the time when u are so sleepy. Sometimes I'm si tired when I pop awake at night to go to the bathroom I can't make heads or tails of the clock and it's digital! V cute pic of dan on fb yesterday btw. Also good job bfing! I thought u were gonna end up Like me with a baby who won't take the tit. Well hope u have a good nights sleep- I am off to wake Jimmy for a feed and nighttime routine.


----------



## lisaf

Daniel is down for the night :). Poor guy was exhausted. We left him with his grandma today while we went to see Harry potter ... Mil talked to him almost nonstop while she was watching him, hehe!

Thanks Casey. I wouldnt have succeeded on the breast without all the free beast feeding support in my town. Wish my LC was available to you to have helped you too. Daniel had a volcanic eruption while feeding on my boob tonight, lol... DH saw it happen and couldn't believe how much came up..I got soaked. Thank goodness I keep a towel under us when feeding in bed


----------



## lisaf

Ugh, I'm feeling so nauseous and getting a headache. Don't worry I'm not pregnant, it's just a stupid skunk somewhere in the neighborhood. Don't know how many of you have experienced a skunk spray close range but it surpasses mere smell and starts to just make you sick. We have a huge skunk population in town and usually smell at least one a night passing through our yard but this is beyond bad right now.


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry Lisa! :( my step mom and her mom can't smell skunk. Isn't that weird? I want that gene!


----------



## lisaf

Me too!

Oh yeah, forgot to tell you girls. When we came out of the movie, DH pulled his phone out and cried out "10 missed calls?!?". Which totally freaked me out that something was wrong with Daniel and we weren't answering. He was just messing with me though.... Jackass....


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls hope your all well afm doing my Sunday roast as usual i hope this month it works for us because me and the oh have done some big changes oh has stopped coffee all together and i drink decaff so fx it works this month x x x


----------



## kcw81

Wow this wins the award as the quietest sunday EVER! wow! Are we falling apart as a group? Guess we are all busy with our families instead of spending time online - a good thing I Guess! hope you all enjoyed the weekend and UKERs are getting some sleep (lou and suz especially!!) Today is the first weekend in a while where DH and I didn't DTD even though we could have. I didn't want to and I Think he was tired from taking his mom to the airport at 3am this AM. Anyway I don't like not DTD like that cuz it makes me feel like we are cliche couple who loses interest in sex after a baby. I will have to force it next sunday no matter what! 

Lou I hope you aren't really sick and its a false alarm. Thats the last thing you need. 

Jess tell us about your trip!

Lisa your dreams are nuts. I think such vivid dreams means you aren't in a deep sleep, you probably know that already though since you know all about sleep problems. Anyway at least they make for interesting stories to entertain the masses! 

okay later guys hopefully I will have something to read later!


----------



## lisaf

Seriously quiet Sunday! :). Yikes, forgot I have to plan/pack for Vegas this week! I'm so anxious about remembering everything.

I've done a sleep study and my sleep patterns are normal, lol. I think part of it is that I practiced remembering dreams and just remember them better than a lot of people... I'm sure tons of people have dreams equally wacky! :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm chill in again today no gym woopp think i may go back tomorrow missed it but needed the rest symptoms this month have been really strong hot flushes x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: ladies... 

Well the wedding was wonderful. Lili refused to take any bottles or sleep though, but other than that we had a really lovely time. Then yesterday's family get together was fab. Far too much food, but a lovely time. My SIL's who both have 2 year olds they are trying to potty train were in disbelief that Lili was on the potty already!! :rofl: She actually did a poo and wee in my nephews potty... she was the only child that did use it yesterday! :rofl: 

Just packing to head off to France again... I'm exhausted!! I feel like I've been packing for the last fortnight!!! :rofl: Lili is knackered from the weekend so sleeping lots which is very helpful!

How is everyone else?

Suz, sorry all the excitement was for nothing. :hugs: 

:hug: xxx


----------



## kcw81

Hi caz and Jess and Lisa! Lisa you did a sleep study? Did they watch you sleep in a room? Like I have seen on tv?

Jess geez you are living out of a suitcase! Good job lilli showing off her talents! Hope France is fun.


----------



## SBB

Yeh it was REALLY quiet yesterday! 

Jess that's so funny Lili was the only one using the potty! It's great though... so funny how people don't know you can do it so early! I didn't know either til a few weeks ago! 

How long are you off to France for? 

Casey I love your weekly scheduled DTD! 

Sammuel is SOOOOO whingey... poor thing has his two huge front teeth coming through. it's hard work :( 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Aww poor Sammuel ! Yeah our scheduled one time a week dtd couldn't even manage it! We suck! Hope the bother to him passes soon.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, poor Sammuel. :hugs: I didn't know about EC til you told me about it! Make perfect sense though. 

I'm off to the airport. Joe paid for me to take a cab... Only non air conditioned cab in London!!! Would have to be hotter than hell today! I'm back of Friday, so only a short one. :haha: just realised I've forgotten Lili's blanket... It'll probably be too hot for one, but I like her to have things around her that are familiar... :( :dohh: I've failed! :dohh:


----------



## Smile4me

Awe miss you guys, sorry I'm not on often.

I actually had lunch with one of the lovely girls I met through the TTC - Long term, OMG she is sooo super sweet, we had a great lunch and plan to get our dh's together soon :) YAY!

OK so give me a plan ladies, what vitamins should I take this cycle.... I'm thinking B-12 prenates, do you think I should do the preseed and the softcups even though I'm not on clomid?

Peach - Dont worry hun you have not failed, you are a GREAT mom!!


----------



## kcw81

Hi verna! Glad u made a new friend, how neat u live close! How'd u find her? Well I don't trust myself with siftcups because I am clutz and would spill precious sperms! So I wouldn't but I would do the guafesin and make sure u get the big o before and after! I don't know about the vites. Good luck!!


----------



## kcw81

I mean how'd u find her on bnb?


----------



## lisaf

Yeah Casey, I had all these wires glued to my scalp, hooked up to a monitor. I don't know if they watched me on video or not, lol

Had a few fillings today... I'm starving but I'm too numb to eat.. Numb up to my eyeballs


----------



## caz & bob

Smile4me said:


> Awe miss you guys, sorry I'm not on often.
> 
> I actually had lunch with one of the lovely girls I met through the TTC - Long term, OMG she is sooo super sweet, we had a great lunch and plan to get our dh's together soon :) YAY!
> 
> OK so give me a plan ladies, what vitamins should I take this cycle.... I'm thinking B-12 prenates, do you think I should do the preseed and the softcups even though I'm not on clomid?
> 
> Peach - Dont worry hun you have not failed, you are a GREAT mom!!

verna take some fresh royal jelly hun for your eggs x x


----------



## SBB

Jess don't be silly! I forget sammuels blanket ALL the time!! 

Lisa I dream vividly every night and remember it in the morning but then I tend to forget it fairly quickly... 

Verna I took maca, which is good for levelling out your hormones. And EPO. 

I'm so tired! Where is lou? Not sick I hope... 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls :hi:

Sorry I've not been on much- I'm poorly sick :sick: :-( I've got a stinking cold and so have Ste and Ben! Those two are just a bit snotty and whining (Ste more than Ben :rofl: ) whereas I seem to have it full blast! Cold, sore throat, ear ache, cough! I feel like complete poo :dohh:

I see I haven't missed much! I was expecting to cone back to pages and pages! it was quiet this weekend! :shrug:

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: Hope Jess and Ellen enjoy their hols xxx


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lou sucks being sick! What a sorry bunch you three must be! Well yr all in it together. Do colds pass thru our milk?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies I was stopping by to say hey and to see if there was any word from Cat?? I tried to read back but with no luck..


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Sandi- no word from Cat since we heard about baby being in intensive care :-( 

Casey- no they can't pass through your milk. I think with how close we are to the babies every day though we're bound to pass every cold to each other x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my! ANy word why?? Will say a prayer for her and the kitten tonight. I have a few weeks til the kids go back to school. Been so busy with my oldest sweet 16 party...she is now driving and off do teen things...lol


----------



## babyloulou

Did you not know that part Sandi? Chell and Verna got an email reply from one of her friends saying that Cat had been in intensive care herself for the week after the birth but was now out- but kitten was still in there and has a long road ahead of her :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Your daughter looks just like you Sandi in her sweet sixteen photo x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

oh goodness no I sure didnt last chance I had to pop in Chell was playing detective...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you..I cant believe I have 16yr old


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey ladies...went home from work today as I was sickly too (hope you feel better Lou)!

Lisa, you were on something for fatigue right? I went to my doc and all my blood came back normal and he prescribed Adipex which is more for weight loss according to my research. He said it would help my metabolism and give me energy but I'd have to quit BFing. I've been thinking about letting it go since my supply has dropped majorly...around 40-50% of what Jax's intake is right now. What do you think?


----------



## lisaf

TySonNMe said:


> Hey ladies...went home from work today as I was sickly too (hope you feel better Lou)!
> 
> Lisa, you were on something for fatigue right? I went to my doc and all my blood came back normal and he prescribed Adipex which is more for weight loss according to my research. He said it would help my metabolism and give me energy but I'd have to quit BFing. I've been thinking about letting it go since my supply has dropped majorly...around 40-50% of what Jax's intake is right now. What do you think?

I'm taking Ritalin right now which you can BF while taking it. I haven't heard of Adipex but if you're ready to stop BFing then I say go for it.


----------



## SBB

Hope you are feeling better lou and marg! 

Sammuel is on about his 5th day of whining. I am exhausted, Danny is stressed - not good! The teeth look so sore and really thick compared to the others so it's no wonder he's clingy and whingey! Poor thing... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor Sammuel! :-(

Ben's whiny too Suz! He spent all last night randomly moaning and screaming! I'm exhausted and still ill :-(


----------



## SBB

Oh no lou! Is it really hot there too? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it's really stuffy! Ben's nursery was 29 degrees last night! That was with the window open and the fan on! :shock:


----------



## SBB

whoa that's roasting! Don't think Sammuel is enjoying the heat... 

He's also got some bottom teeth coming through as well as the 2 big front ones. Total Nightmare! We've put the amber necklace on, teething powder and medicine! Hopefully he will feel better - poor thing :( 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless him! It must be awful! Toothache is so painful! :-( 

How's BLW going for you? Does Sammuel eat properly now? Ben isn't showing a whole load of interest yet- although he did suck on a pre-loaded spoon of porridge, a banana half and a sweet potato wedge at lunch today! :lol:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well oh mum and dad has just got back from benidorm they loved it there's another 2 preggo people in the family so hope the 3 rd one is me been shopping now chill in x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks Lisa. I'm at a crossroads. I want to give it up but then I feel like I'm wronging Jackson. He likes the formula okay...argh!


----------



## babyloulou

If you want to give up Marg then do it! You're certainly NOT failing Jax! 8 months is brilliant! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Marg you've done brilliantly to give him expressed milk til now! Do whatever you feel is right for both of you... :hugs: 

Lou BLW is going really well, I have some funny videos to share soon! He didn't eat a lot for the first few days either, and gagged a lot but now he doesn't gag at all and it's been 4-5 weeks since we started. Sometimes (this morning) he's not too interested and throws it on the floor! Sometimes he'll eat almost everything he's given. I try and give him a meal when hes not had a feed for a while otherwise he doesn't eat it all (this morning I'd just fed him when he had breakfast) 
He's definitely interested in eating though, bangs his fists on the tray once he's in his chair!!! 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh good- hopefully Ben will get more interested soon then! At the moment I'm only giving him bits of fruit and veg as I wanted to wait until he officially turns 6 months (on Sunday) to give him wheat, meat, dairy, etc... Hopefully we can get into it properly then! 

I bought the BLW book and the cookbook abd they are really good! :thumbup:

Here's some of today's photos....


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/weaning/ee38dd3e.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/weaning/393f8ffb.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/weaning/8fc2a31a.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/weaning/b3db4c23.jpg


----------



## caz & bob

aw lou hes cute x x x


----------



## SBB

Aw bless him! I only gave fruit/veg for the few days before he was officially 6 months too! 
What cookbook did you get? 

Can you post the link to that 100 free recipes again? Only if you can easily find it... I'm going to print it and order some stuff to make! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

It was the Gill Rapley BLW cookbook. Here's the link again....

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...tYjY2YzNjNTAwMjI5&hl=en&authkey=CNuvl04&pli=1


----------



## SBB

Thank you :) 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Aww bens so cute! but what a mess! You have to wrap them in plastic before lunchtime!


----------



## kcw81

Marg, just chipping in my two cents- give the boy formula for gosh sakes! He will be fine - it's only 4 months early and formula has lots of good properties to it like iron that will complement what he has already built in his body from your booby milk. Get on your meds!


----------



## lisaf

Lol,love the pics! He looks like you're forthright him :)
Don't beat yourself up marge! 6 months is STELLAR and you made it to 8! If you're ready to stop, then stop! :)

Had a CRAZY dream last night.... You ready for this one?
It started with a scary disease epidemic. One person coughed and everyone around them within a few feet started to get sick and dropped dead 2 seconds later. This of course panicked everyone and sent them running and screaming which of course infected more and more people. I was a young kid and I managed to stay out of he range and even got a whole playground of kids hat were fenced off to stay put so they wouldn't catch it.

Eventually I left to go get food and went to a bakery. I had to keep a sharp eye out for sick people since it was still going around. I made I back ok. A week or so later we ventured out. All the dead bodies were gone and we even ran into some other survivors. There was something funny about the wa they were acting so I was on guard. When they said the were going to throw us a parade, I didn't trust them and snuck off to hide. Good thing I did because soon there were dinosaurs eating everyone! Apparently the other survivors had survived the dinosaurs by feeding them with others they found like us. My hiding place wasn't good enough though so I had to run for it and hide/fight/escape. 

I kept almost getting caugh then at the last minute, I'd make a miraculous and gutsy move that kept me out of range. There was fire-breathing monsters chasing my, sharp teeth, tentacles etc! Finally when I was really almost screwed, I saw another human being and tried to save them even though I didn't have a chance of escape myself. My move to save the other human ended up putting me out of harms way but I blacked out. When I woke up I was in a barracks with the guy I had saved. He explained that the disease that killed everyone actually transformed the bodies into the dinosaurs. I was now on another planet where some survivors had gathered. They brought me along because I had done so well at escaping. They had watched me and actually set up that ambush to weed out the strongest and best.

This new planet wasn't very safe either and they needed good survivors to make it. If someone made a mistake then it cost several lives which is why they could only bring the best with them. I started training for combat there...using slingshots etc. This new planet had some other sentient species who were really cruel and strict and were constantly killing us too. 

Anyway it was just a huge crazy adventure dream... At o e point we found a stow away on one of the transports and they were still magnetized to earths gravity so we had to hold onto them until we could demagnetize them (something that was done during the normal intake process). I also went back to earth and had a battle in a toy store which was really trickybecause there were so many fake dinosaurs that i couldnt tell what was a toy and what was a real dinosaur laying in wait for me.

I blame this dream entirely on that new show Terra Nova...all those dang previews worked not my subconscious.


----------



## lisaf

Oh yeah and I don't know if. Whined about my mil watching D yesterday. She really doesn't listen to our instructions! She apparently gave D an ounce out of his bottle 'just to help him sleep' for his nap!! Then of course he was not drinking his bottle well when he woke up 20 min later... She was holding him too upright with his chin to his chest again too. She kept forcing he nipple into his mouth and he would push it out with is tongue. She kept interacting with him playfully during his bottle too...its not playtime damnit! Its mealtime! Now he was fussy on the bottle for me today and only took 3 ounces instead of his usual 4-5. I feel like she broke him :(

She also piled 2 heavy adult blankets on him in his swing for his nap. It was 73 in our house and he had footie pajamas on! He didn't need ANY blankets! Just because she freezes when it's below 80 degrees she thinks he's cold too. Or because his hands are slightly chilled she wants to bundle him up.

The only thing stressing me out about going back to work is her! :(. DH has similar worries so we are going to have SIL come around more when MIL is here. She has her own issues and can't be left alone with the baby but she will remember our instructions more and respect them. Sooooooo frustrating :(.


----------



## lisaf

Even if we could afford daycare, it would be a HUGE falling out with the family if we didn't let MIl watch him


----------



## Onelildream

Hi everyone! Cat was on BnB on July 31st. She didn't post anything. I wish she would update us. Still so worried and anxious to know what happened. :( poor Cat.

Marg-love the new siggy.

Lisa-silly girl and your dreams. I understand MIL drama. They will always do things different than you would, but good thing is that Daniel will survive it all and grow up just fine! Hugs.

AFM-fixed the car battery but it rebooted my car's DVD/navigation system. Called tech support and the only way to fix it is pay $120 for a new map CD to reboot it! UGH!!!!


----------



## kcw81

Hi chell! What a pain about yr car. That's a good sign if cat might be looking online now.


----------



## kcw81

Oh sorry , hi Lisa! Dont have time to read yr dream it's so long! Daniel will manage just fine w yr mil, besides it will be better when you can't witness her ways so it doesn't bother u!


----------



## Smile4me

How do you know she was online Chel?

Cat hunny we miss you and are worried bout you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

You can find out when people were online from their page... Glad she has been on finally... Hope we hear from her soon... Cat :hugs: to you and kitten if you're reading :hugs: 

Verna sorry bout the car :growlmad: 

Lisa you're so good at remembering every detail!! Totally wacky dream once again! 
Sorry about the mil! I hope your SIL can help a bit...

X x x


----------



## SBB

She was on yesterday too! Sorry cat, we're not stalking you (much) we're just worried... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hope you're ok if you read this Cat :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

cat thinking about you hun if your on :hugs::flower:x x x


----------



## lisaf

Chell, that is such a ripoff for the cd! Can you find a pirated version somewhere? It's like the darned keys that cost over $100 to replace :(

Casey, no worries about the dream, lol, they are just there for your amusement if you have the time.

Cat, we are here for you no matter what you need :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

i know! suck about my car. pirated won't work. security crap. Gotta buy it. My kids would DIE without music or a movie in the car! lol. They fight a whole lot less when they are watching a movie or singing songs.

Sorry i logged on late, Verna. Go to her profile page


----------



## SBB

Sorry chell I said about the car to verna :dohh: you knew I meant you! 

Right I must go to sleep, lou I've caught your insomnia! 

Casey play words with friends with me! I just beat lou :haha: 

My username is ZannaBoo... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've absolutely shockingly bad at that game!! Although i did beat Casey once when I really concentrated! I'm just so lazy at it! I see a word- I stick it in! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-I knew you meant me! :D

Lou, what r u and caseys names? I am going to join too!


----------



## babyloulou

Mine is PiperDPoo and Casey's is CaseyWaterjug ( :rofl: )

But if you just add the app and let it connect to Facebook then you add us from your Facebook list xx


----------



## kcw81

Omg this will be so many! I will have to cut my number of games with my dh - we have 8 right now! I would rather play u guys!


----------



## kcw81

Oh man we are all stalking snoops! Haha. I like to think of it as Internet savvy- not nosy.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm so worried about Cat and Kitten! :-( I still check her Facebook a couple of times a day to see if she's posted anything :-(


----------



## kcw81

Yeah I do too.


----------



## Onelildream

Me too... Hubs put a bad thought in my head and my craziness has entertained the thought and now I'm terrified to hear the truth.... :(


----------



## SBB

Morning girls... We will hear from cat soon I'm sure.. She will talk when she's ready I guess, whatever is going on it's obviously really hard for her. I just wish we could help... 

Ok, here is sammuel eating, he has a piece of toast in each hand but wants the banana! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/a545560c.mp4

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Suz that's amazing!! :shock: That's got to be the cleverest thing I've ever seen!! :lol: He's soooooo cute!! X


----------



## SBB

Haha thanks! He now does it all the time, if food is too slippery he just hoovers it up! He did it with a whole load of pasta / tomato sauce the other night, it was EVERYWHERE! His face was bright orange too :haha: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's so clever! Much easier than using your hands! I might do it myself at dinner time! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

We'd definitely like to see a video of that!!! :rofl:

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well its just took me ages get on her lost my password ha my son has gone swimming with oh nieces lad i am chilling love this lazy month not going the gym aw suz thats is cute ha x x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz HAHAHA!!!! Omg. Ha! Love Sammuel! Love the vid. U guys we hooked up the video monitor finally and it is so frickin cute to see them sleeping! Awwww


----------



## babyloulou

It's brilliant isn't it Casey! The only thing is you just find yourself watching it constantly! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Watching the CIO makes me die it's so cute! Awww he is soooo tired but he let's out yelps and cries/ then he takes a break to look at the mobile light- then he remembers he wanted to cry a little more. Then he breaks to look at the mobile again then it's like tapers off and he is out with his mouth open . Soo cute!


----------



## SBB

I love my video monitor! 

It's Lisas birthday!! Happy birthday Lisa! 

:icecream::drunk::flasher::bunny::cake::dance::headspin::coolio::juggle::fool:

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

happy bithday lisa :cake: x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Happy birthday Lisa!! :happydance: :hugs: :flower: xxx


----------



## kcw81

**
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LISA!!!*


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy birthday Lisa!


----------



## SBB

Guys have you read Cats FB email? So devastating. I don't even know what to say. 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's awful. Poor Cat and poor, poor little kitten :cry:


----------



## SBB

Jess have you got the FB message? I can PM it to you... 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey girls, sorry not to be on. I don't have cat as a friend on FB, please can someone forward me the message? :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

I have just sent it to you, and Marg as she wasn't on the list either. :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Just read it... Oh god how awful. What a nightmare. Cat if you read this my heart goes out to you and your family. I'm so so sorry. I am praying for your baby girl. :hugs: xxx


----------



## babyloulou

:cry:


----------



## kcw81

It sucks so bad!!!! I hope they sue. I cant believe it - its horrible.


----------



## Onelildream

:cry: ...of course my nightmare came true. :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

whats the message girls i don't have her on fb to x x x


----------



## SBB

Caz her labour went really badly and kitten was deprived of oxygen, she is likely brain damaged and may not survive :cry: The hospital didnt listen to cat when she said something was wrong. They both very nearly died. We all have to hope and pray for a miracle for kitten, who they have named Kinley...

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

facebooked it to you, Caz


----------



## caz & bob

aw cat can't believe what happened i am crying my eyes out reading it praying for the little bby they need to sew the hospital no body need to go threw that when they are about to have a bby x x x


----------



## SBB

Can we ask cat for her address and send her something? I know nothing can help but would like her to know we care... 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

i would if i was you x x x


----------



## kcw81

x


----------



## babyloulou

Verna's just asked her for her address on FB x


----------



## SBB

Well done verna :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hug:


----------



## Onelildream

I pm'ed her for her address too. Not sure what to send tho. Nothing would make me feel any better.... but I would like her to know we care about her.


----------



## TySonNMe

Verna, Chell...whatever you need, money or whatever for Cat just let me know. I can't believe what I was reading. It just can't be true or I don't want it to be true...just can't stop crying. It's situations like these that make me quesiton if there is a God, but I see my little boy and know that I am so very blessed and so lucky.

Cat, if you're reading, I'll be praying for you, DH, your families, and most importantly sweet baby Kinley.


----------



## lisaf

I'm so heartbroken for her :(


----------



## lisaf

Can't stop thinking of her.... Keep crying too. Wish I could think of something to do or send her that would be of some help.


----------



## Onelildream

I know that God is who I turn to in situations like these. I know that He is where I find peace. It is a blessing that Kinley is alive after all the trauma she faced. Somewhere along the line, on that day, someone chose to ignore Cat's pleas...someone deliberately ignored her pain and instincts. I know that God does not punish people or torment them. Poor Kinley's accident was a result of medical negligence. It is heartbreaking what happened. And right now I am thankful for the comfort that we can receive in knowing that we can be eternal families despite what happens in the trials we face on this earth. I know Kinley is loved by God and so are Cat and Aaron. This accident was not His fault. I know that Bad things happen to good people, unfortunately, and that major trials happen in our lives to build our faith. I know that we are loved by a Heavenly Father that knows each one of us, personally, and loves us. I hope that can bring peace to you ladies, as it has brought me peace.


----------



## Onelildream

Can't sleep. I scrabbled everyone I could on fb. Haha. Words with friends at 1230am... And I am still not able to sleep!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

I can't stop thinking about Cat and Kinley :( I still can't believe what's happened... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Me neither Suz. I've hardly slept all night. Partly because Ben wouldn't sleep and partly because I couldn't even when he did! I can't imagine how Cat is feeling :-( 

I was chatting to Casey about it last night on Words With Friends and I said to her that its made me realise just how lucky I was that the hospital were so good when everything went wrong for us. What if the birth centre hadn't believed me when I said something was wrong. By the time I got to hospital I had a fever and Ben's heart rate had dropped- we're so lucky there was a brilliant team there who made everything alright! We got away with stitches and antibiotics for me and a week in Neonatal for Ben. Why the hell couldn't Cat be that lucky!? It's heartbreaking that no one was looking out for her and it all could have been so different if they were. How will she ever get over that thought!? :cry:


----------



## SBB

I know lou, I was so lucky too. I was pretty traumatised by my birth, but in comparison it was a walk in the park. 
I think one of the hardest things as you say is that kitten was fine, then because no one listened everything went so wrong. It was totally avoidable. Its so sad. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Have you got any plans today Suz? My mum is off work today and tomorrow so is coming round for the afternoon I think!


----------



## SBB

I am off to a vintage/retro shop to choose something for my birthday - then to M&S to buy a picnic for tomorrow - we are heading up your way to got to Pemberley!! From Pride and Prejudice! It's my 30th tomorrow... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow is it!!? How exciting!! :happydance: Hope you fund something lovely for your present! X


----------



## SBB

yep! 30 tomorrow :( 

Only joking I know you're mostly all older than me :haha: 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks Chell...I've never been very religious, moreso spiritual than anything I guess. It's just so hard to swallow. I figured it was bad, but not this bad. Lesson learned though...I will never back down when it comes to my body and I can only imagine the outcome of my own situation when my appendix exploded at 7 months pregnant...it could have been far, far worse. Somebody up there is watching over us...have been praying for Kinley and Cat every moment I can...


----------



## harvey

can u guys let britt11 no iv prayed hard for her today

im not sure wots happened but i can tell its not good news so please let her no xx


----------



## lisaf

I tried to escape with words with friends last night but the app keeps crashing before I can even open a game :(

The only way I got to sleep was by listening to podcasts


----------



## Onelildream

My head feels like it's going to explode! I think I have a stress hangover. Seriously. I wish we could just press rewind and fix everything.

Suz-30! yay! I'm 28, but looking forward to 30....hubs promised me a house for my 30th, so now I'm excited, when before I was terrified of 30! haha


----------



## kcw81

hi everyone 

chell what is your words with friends name? are we already playing?

Lisa hope you had a nice birthday! if you shut off your ipod completely then words with friends will usually reset. are you playing on the ipod?


----------



## lisaf

I'm playing on the iPad. I tried a shutdown already and it didn't fix it :(

Darn you Suz for being a few days younger than me!  Lol


----------



## Smile4me

I just have no words to describe how terribly sad I am for Cat, Aaron and Kinley.... sorry girls. 
I would love to get her something but speaking from experience there is nothing that will make her feel better.
When I lost the twins, I was seriously depressed and in a hospital for a while, they just need prayers but if we can, I would like to send her flowers, not that a flower will make her feel ANY better but just to know the power of our friendship.........


----------



## Smile4me

btw, I'm prob the oldest hen on here :(


----------



## kcw81

Second oldest! 

Gosh I know it's tough I am sure she is getting tons of cards and flowers and is just like wants to throw them away and go lay down in the dark away from people but yeah, to show we do care it seems still appropriate to send something! Should we pool up or just go with individual cards?


----------



## lisaf

I wish we were close enough to bring her a casserole or something, not that I'm sure she is eating much. Anyone think of something we can make her? Maybe a small quilt for Kinley?


----------



## kcw81

oh man I think that would be too sad if she can't use it. good idea though.


----------



## lisaf

Ah, good point :(


----------



## TySonNMe

If someone wants to take point on flowers or something, just let me know where to send the money order....


----------



## TySonNMe

I was just googling gifts for NICU parents and babies...I came across an idea to give them gift cards or something for food or services liek massage...I don't think massage would work but what if we got her a maid or something so she wouldn't have to worry about cleaning?


----------



## kcw81

Good idea Marg! But how do you coordinate buying that in Canada ? It's so much easier to send flowers.


----------



## lisaf

I have a friend in Canada... I'll ask her.
What part of Canada does Cat live in? Alberta?


----------



## Smile4me

yes Alberta


----------



## lisaf

also... saw this link... https://www.picturesofhopefoundation.org/info/gallery/
there are photographers who provide complimentary photo sessions... from what I'm reading it is a very treasured thing to have. Maybe we could contact one of them and find out what the process is about and offer to help set it up for her? Maybe get her a gift certificate to order prints?


----------



## Smile4me

I have to be completely honest ladies, I still cannot look at the photos of my twins to this day and its been 13 years, I have them forever in my head but I cannot/will not look at them. I don't think Cat is the kind of person who would either, but that's just my opinion. Good find Lisa but hun I think its too much to bare....

I was thinking maybe a basket of spa items for home since we all understand not wanting to go out in public, its horrible to go anywhere and hear a baby cry...


----------



## lisaf

I really appreciate the perspective, Verna. Maybe some kind of delivery service in her area we could get her a gift card for?

Maybe we should contact her sister and ask what would be most helpful?


----------



## TySonNMe

Good idea to contact her sister Lisa. I'm not friends with her on FB. I like the giift basket idea too. I like the photography idea, but isn't she a photographer?


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies. Just biked 15 miles. which seems NOT TOO FAR but is killer pulling a 100 extra pounds with all 3 kids.

Kinley will pull out of this. I bought her

Spoiler
an infant dress. It is beautiful, just like she is, I'm sure. I just want to give Cat hope. She will hopefully go on to get out of the NICU and be able to wear the dress. I just want Cat to focus on her living right now, not thinking of when she could die. If all goes well, maybe she can get a photoshoot in it or something. Cat told me in an email that she was going to send a picture soon, and that she is beautiful. I hope it was the right choice in getting her that.... It will have a nice card and some thoughts of mine...Kinley can make it through and be a miracle baby!


----------



## Smile4me

Do you have her address?


----------



## babyloulou

I think that's lovely Chell! :thumbup: As long as you send a card with it saying the dress is a ray of hope then I don't think she'll mind xx


----------



## caz & bob

harvey said:


> can u guys let britt11 no iv prayed hard for her today
> 
> im not sure wots happened but i can tell its not good news so please let her no xx

i will send you the message on fb hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls only just got Internet back on stupid virgin media well had a good day chill in think i am about to o next day or 2 got bad pains so fx woopp sex sex sex it is praying praying for cats bby girl xx x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Yes, Chell...can we just send you some goodies and postage money so we can just send a nice basket or something?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I read back some can someone update me on Cat and Kinley? And I will help chip in whatever I cam to send her...


and I just turned 35 does that make me a real old timer?


----------



## babyloulou

I'll PM you the message she sent on Facebook Sandi xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Sandi, just sent you the update...get your tissues ready


----------



## Onelildream

Verna-yes. I will FB it to you. :)

Marg, Sandi, Casey, Verna-If you ladies want to pitch in, we can send flowers too. Or if you want to do your own thing, that's cool too. I think it might mean more if we each wrote a card to her, at least...

Lisa-my app is crashing too! not sure what's wrong.

KC-I did words with friends on FB...not sure what my username is...


----------



## TySonNMe

Definitely Chell...are we sending everything to you? I'll get a card for her from me and send you a money order for flowers and postage if you want to PM me your address. Also for the UKers, maybe you can write a note and we can print it out and add it the package? Can we say the dead line may be next Friday?


----------



## babyloulou

Or us in the UK could Paypal some money towards the flowers if any if you USers have Paypal? X


----------



## kcw81

hey guys I am sorry I am weird or something but I don't know about a dress! I dont want to get anything for the baby it seems too sad. She already has so much stuff for kinley that is sitting in her house that might not get used. I feel weird disagreeing with you - you all really think it won't break her heart to get a little dress?


----------



## TySonNMe

I have a PayPal, but don't you have to pay to send to an individual?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it did enter my head too Casey- that it might be heartbreaking- but then when Chell said that she was going to say it was to represent hope I thought it sounded like a nice thing! But now you've just said that about her having loads of stuff already for Kinley that she can't use I think I agree with you! It might just break her heart :-(


----------



## TySonNMe

I hear ya Casey, but I think if I was in that situation I would appreciate the gesture still.


----------



## 2016

Hi girls,

Just popping over from the Aphrodite thread where Britt was a member. I see you are all discussing gifts and I've been thinking a lot what I would aprecciate in such an awful situation. The best I could think of was to set up a collection (we have loads of websites in the uk that do it, not sure about the US). I would imagine even with the best insurance there will be excess medical bills and perhaps legal or other bills. The money would maybe reduce some worries so they can focus all their energy on Kinley.
I've just always been one for practical gifts. If it were me I'd want help with the means to fight and wouldn't want pity. From experience, dealing with dozens of flower arrangements as they start to decompose becomes a chore in itself. But then again I don't even see the point of birthday cards, sad eh?

You are all so lovely and she's lucky to have so many friends on here. :flower: If you do set something up, please let me know as I'd love to contribute.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh my...thank you for forwarding it ladies. So horrible what they did to her & Kinley. I will be praying daily for them both. Please let me know who to send money too to help but maybe we should just send money directly to her to help cover expenses...


----------



## babyloulou

I think that's a fantastic idea 2016 :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Hi girls :wave: 

Just to chime in... I'm not sure Cat is in a fit state to receive any gifts... I think flowers says that we care but doesn't need her to think about anything else.... So that may be an option, but as 2016 says she has probably got loads.
I think we should keep it really simple. Chell the dress is such a lovely idea. I just don't know if this is all going to be too much for her to deal with. 

I like the thought of a collection, to help with expenses. We could all paypal a gift payment to one person to pass on. 

Sorry, this is really hard, just my 2 cents worth.... 

Just don't want to overwhelm her I guess... 

X x x


----------



## 2016

Looks like the Just giving website works for the US too...

https://www.justgiving.com/?gclid=CNWZkrbGtqoCFRRC4Qod_lsi5A

You set up a page in her honour and anyone can donate anonymously or leave a message and name. Then at a certain point the money is transferred to Cath and her family.


----------



## caz & bob

yes that's a great idea 2016 x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I agree Suz. I think too many cards and gifts would be far too much for her to deal with :-( I love the idea of a collection to help with expenses- seems like we'd be helping in a practical way then x


----------



## lisaf

I don't know if there are medical expenses with public healthcare in Canada and I'm not sure if she can persue legal action.
From what I've read, with a precarious NICU situation, it can be hurtful to not give the baby a gift just because of the possible negative outcomes.

I agree about the flowers and them decaying and being a hassle. Also don't want to overwhelm her with stuff.


----------



## babyloulou

There will still be massive expenses though Lisa. Petrol (gas) to and from the hospital, loss of wages if it goes on for a long time, buying food at hospital etc... I know just the seven days Ben was in NICU cost us a fortune :-(


----------



## SBB

It's a bit of a catch 22, we don't want to not acknowledge Kinley and buy her a gift 'just in case', but also don't want to buy her a gift in case Cat finds it too upsetting. 

I dont know what to do for the best. :( 

I agree there will still be lots of costs even if insurance covers most things. 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Ah, good point! I just want to be sure it's useful to her :) sounds like it will be?, good idea!


----------



## caz & bob

can some one set up a donation page on her for her buy paypal x x x


----------



## 2016

True lisaf, I don't know how the Canadian healthcare system works, although I know people can and have sued the government healthcare here in the UK for negligence. If not for that, the money could be used to buy cleaning services others mentioned, a gift for Kinley, something to help with her care, a holiday in the future when the time is right, costs of travel to and from the hospital...I guess the list is pretty endless. Where there's money there are options. Money can also be seen as a bit cold and hard though so I am sure it's not for everyone. I thought of trinkets, poems, books, flowers, baby items and just couldn't settle on any of them. Who knows what is right in this situation - I certainly have never known anyone suffer such a tragedy as this in my life. :cry:


----------



## 2016

On Paypal you can send money using an e-mail addy - I know Caths is posted on FB. The only thing with that is it's perhaps less sentimental than setting up a Just Giving page...

eta: Darn it looks like Justgiving has to be linked to a nominated charity...trying to find a website that you can just collect money on. Maybe Paypal is the best though Cat will receive dozens of e-mails as we all go on and donate.


----------



## babyloulou

I like the "Just Giving" page idea. A practical present that wouldn't be upsetting but a bit more sentimental than a Paypal email xx


----------



## SBB

I'm sure you can use PP to make a payment on just giving anyway? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yep you can use PP to donate on just giving so it's really simple x x x


----------



## SBB

Lou we are going to Lyme Park in Stockport tomorrow. Is that anywhere near you? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey guys - what is the consensus or do we know yet? I like this idea of a group collection fund from her BNB pals and then we can send her individual cards if you feel like it. It seems the least risky of making her more upset.


----------



## babyloulou

It's about an hour away from here Suz xx


----------



## SBB

Oh... Was going to make you come and meet us if it was nearer :D 

Think we'll prob do the just giving thing if everyone agrees?? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww I'd come anyway Suz but I haven't got the car tomorrow :-(

Yes I like the Just Giving :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

I think we have to find something else like ChipIn ... the just giving is for real charities only.


----------



## Onelildream

I think that's a great idea. Money will def be needed.

Honestly tho, I am still sending the dress. I wasn't going to make that from you girls, just me. I havefaith she will pull through and it's something to look forward to. Sorry if that would upset any of you if u were in her shoes, but I would do the same for you. Kinley is living and I want to celebrate that.


----------



## lisaf

I agree with the sentiment, Chell. Kinley still needs to be celebrated. What happened to her wasn't her fault and she is still precious.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Chell I agree the dress is a lovely idea. But I also think the money will be appreciated as well. I know don't post here often but I adore all you ladies and would do anything to help. I don't know the cost of things there in Canada but if fuel is anything like it is here just driving is so expensive and every little bit to take the stress off helps I would think. Just my opinion...but either way can someone let me know and where to send something...either her it fb. Thank you


----------



## TySonNMe

lisaf said:


> I agree with the sentiment, Chell. Kinley still needs to be celebrated. What happened to her wasn't her fault and she is still precious.

Agreed. Chell, if you don't mind I'd like to share the sentiment and if I send a package to you with some cash, would you mind forwarding it to Cat? She trusted with you with her address and me personally I wouldn't want that type of info passed across the Internet iykwim. I will also give cash. So chipin is it? I definitely like that idea!


----------



## Onelildream

Yes I will forward anything u send. I will pm my address to you, marg. I will also be giving cash if someone knows how to set that up.... I have no clue how.


----------



## 2016

Oooh ChipIn was just what I was looking for. I searched and searched on Google but kept coming up with JustGiving which, as you say, is just for charities. If we set it up with Cats e-mail addy on FB, then we can all go on and contribute.

Onelildream could you PM me your address so I could forward a card to you. I think it would be lovely for her to receive money and dozens and dozens of cards wishing her, Kinley and family well. :thumbup:


----------



## 2016

I've created a ChipIn page (unless someone else has already).

https://kinleypaigesupport.chipin.com/kinley-paige-support-fund

I am try to add an image or something to make it look nice. Let me know if someone else has already created one as it will be daft if we all start contributing in different places!

ps. It's set up to Paypal the funds via her hotmail addy on FB.


----------



## SBB

Well done 2016 I will contribute later! And chell can I have your address too please. Perhaps us ukers can sort cards and send together to chell? Or maybe that will take too long and we should send direct to cat? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies

Sorry I've not been posting, but I've been reading. I'm so sad for Cat. :cry: A ray of hope though is I know from experience that brain damaged babies can recover. My nephew aspirated on milk at 4 months, stopped breathing andhis heart stopped. He was without oxygen for over 20minutes. He was on a life support machine an we were told he wouldn't pull through. All the scans showed major brain damage. He was in hospital for almost 2 months, but now is a very normal 2 year old with no outward signs of brain damage. He is our family miracle and I hope and pray that Cat will be able to say the same about Kinley. 

I think the collection is a great idea. Will contribute later today. I'm happy to collate all the UK cards and send them to Chell if you guys want to send them to me. 

Back from France now so will be on more. 

:hug:


----------



## SBB

Wow jess that's an amazing story, I hope cat will have such a great story about Kinley... 

Hope you had a lovely time in France :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I've just added some funds to the page...will be getting together a package for her as well. She took the time to send me a message on FB expressing her gratitude for everything.


----------



## Smile4me

OK so the page is a GREAT idea, I agree we need to send a card with our personal note on them. 
I will contribute to the chipin page in a bit and Cat a card personally as I do have her address now. I think money or gift cards for food are a GREAT Idea ladies.

I still cannot sleep over this :(

We have such a great wonderful group of friends here :)


----------



## babyloulou

Happy birthday Suz!! :cake: :hugs: :flower: xxx

I will contribute to the page later too when I can get on my laptop at home- thanks for setting that up 2016 xx

Cat replied to my message last night saying thanks to us all for caring so much :-(


----------



## Smile4me

:dance::wine::cake:

Happy Birthday Suz :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy birthday Suz!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy birthday Suz! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday weather her lovely so just been chill in in the sun were going to have chicken pasta for tea and some fruit and cream yum yum yum can't wait i am starving suz happy birthday hun :cake: i sent cat a friend request on fb and a little message with it and she said she will be on soon x x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- do u still hav my addy? I can pm it again if not, let me know!

Suz- happppppppppppy 30th, girlfriend! Woohoo! Party hard! What did u pick out from the antique store?

....went swimming last night. My 5yr old did the massive water slide by herself but the @&$&#8364;#<£ lifeguard didn't catch her at the bottom! I almost had to jump in to save her! Luckily she was fine but I wanted to deck the lifeguard!


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks, 2016 for the set up!

Lou can u add that link to the front page? Then we can find it easier.


----------



## kcw81

Yeah Lou! Front page link! Please! 

Happy Birthday suz!!!! Have a wonderful day! Xxoo love ya girl.


----------



## lisaf

Happy Birthday Suz!

Jess, that story is amazing, shows that there is always hope.

Thanks for setting up the Chipin! I'm going to contribute right now


----------



## SBB

Double post x x x


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: had a lovely day, will update you all tomorrow! 

Will do the contribution for Cat too and sort cards etc with the UKers...

X x x


----------



## lisaf

In hindsight, driving to Vegas in the same car as SIL and MIL was probably a dumb idea..., so far, besides driving me crazy, sticking their faces right in front of Daniel and exclaiming over everything over everything he does, MIL has claimed to be psychic and insists Daniel is trying to communicate something... Save me now! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha ha!! :rofl: Sorry Lisa! :rofl:


----------



## zeezee

Hi Ladies - popping over from another thread where I know Cat from (although as a clomid gal I stalked this one for a while). Thank you for setting up the page for Cat and Kinley - do you mind if I post it on our assisted conception thread? Perhaps we could put it up on the baby club or third tri page as well because a few people have PM'd me asking if I know what is going on?

Z
xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Zeezee, I think that's a great idea...get the word out...I think Cat will really appreciate it.


----------



## zeezee

TySonNMe said:


> Zeezee, I think that's a great idea...get the word out...I think Cat will really appreciate it.

Thanks hon - I am going to wait to hear from 2016 given she set up the page for Cat, but I added the link to my signature in the hope that people will see it and contribute. My heart is breaking for her.


----------



## Onelildream

Suz my words with friends name is chelliebobellie. I started a game with u. 

Lisa- rofl. Psychic? Hahaha, freeeeeeeeeeak. I love it. U are such a good writer you should start a screenplay. I would totally LOVE watching something with all your crazy mil stories. Hahahha


----------



## laura6914

Hey girls im still alive and kicking. just been so busy with moving. We have been decorating constantly and im so exhausted but we are getting there slowly. 

I hope everyone is well and babies are growing an thriving. 

Suz thanks for the PM on cat. I bawled my eyes out reading it. My thoughts are with her and her family at this awful time and i hope the awful drs/nurses who obviously didnt listed to a mother instincts are punished for what they have done. My heart is breaking for her. 
Did i see that a thread has been set up for her? Can someone please PM me the link so i can post when i get chance to get back on her, hopefully this afternoon. 

xxx


----------



## 2016

zeezee said:


> TySonNMe said:
> 
> 
> Zeezee, I think that's a great idea...get the word out...I think Cat will really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks hon - I am going to wait to hear from 2016 given she set up the page for Cat, but I added the link to my signature in the hope that people will see it and contribute. My heart is breaking for her.Click to expand...

Sounds like a great idea. I am sure there are many many more people on here Cat was friends with. I posted it on the Aphrodite thread but putting it in a siggy is a good thought too. :thumbup:

...we are at just over $400 so far.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all have in a good weekend i have been shopping now skint haha ho well got ever think we need going to have a Chinese for tea yum yum cant wait i will contribute this week girls how long is it staying open for x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies

Lisa, hope you haven't buried your MIL in the desert somewhere! Man, I think I would! :hugs: 

Lili is going through the clingy, mummy don't even turn your back on me phase... She hasn't seen Joe for over a week and she won't stay with him. Hope this stops before I go back to work otherwise it'll break my heart! :cry:

I've made my contribution for Cat. I'm going to write her a little note too and send it to Chell, so any other UKers if you want me to send notes with mine let me know and I'll hold off sending it til I get them. xx


----------



## 2016

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all have in a good weekend i have been shopping now skint haha ho well got ever think we need going to have a Chinese for tea yum yum cant wait i will contribute this week girls how long is it staying open for x x x

I've currently got it set to stay open until the end of the month but can change it in a flash if we need more/less time.


----------



## babyloulou

I'll donate some tonight! Just doing the usual night time battle with Ben at the moment! :-(


----------



## kcw81

Happy six month Benny! Be nice to ur momma. We r gonna try to go to the county fair this aft w Jimmy. Should be my biggest challenge yet but will be handy to have dh there. I just really wanted to go to the fair- it's a summer tradition for us.


----------



## caz & bob

2016 said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls hope your all have in a good weekend i have been shopping now skint haha ho well got ever think we need going to have a Chinese for tea yum yum cant wait i will contribute this week girls how long is it staying open for x x x
> 
> I've currently got it set to stay open until the end of the month but can change it in a flash if we need more/less time.Click to expand...

ok thanks hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

girls does any of you have pain with bd when your ovulating these last 2 or 3 day i have got lower abdominal pain x x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls, just on quick cos flippin exhausted from the flight home (delays and LOTS of turbulence!) and the Cat news..............I tried to get online but it kept failing so ended up giving up while I was away! I am so upset. Evrything she went though and now this. Its just not f*cking fair................Sat here with Paul and he and I are sobbing.

Jess can u pm your address hun so I can send a note through to go?? And can someone also send me the link for donations so I can access straight away tomorrow?

Belated love and bday wishes for our lovely suz and Lisa! xxx hope you got lots of lovely things!

Right. Will report back tomorrow on the hols. Was a fab time! x


----------



## babyloulou

I sent her a message Ellen that she replied to yesterday. I know you don't have Facebook so do you want me to PM you her email address? She seems open to talking to us she just doesn't want to come on here.

Hope you had a lovely holiday :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Ellen I'm glad you had a lovely holiday :hugs: 

I am going to donate tomorrow as I'm knackered, had friends over for dinner and spent all day napping/tidying/cooking so I'm ready to sleep. 

I am going to make a present for Kinley and Cat, so I will be posting that, if everyone wants to send me their cards to go in with it? If not send to Jess and I'll just send my thing separately.... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh happy 6 months benny! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww what are you making Suz? X


----------



## SBB

I am going to make her a big letter 'K'... I made an S for Sammuel, will post a picture. It's just a big letter, wrapped in wool... Looks really nice though! It takes ages cos I have to wrap the wool round hundreds of times! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, maybe the UKers should send cards to you then? Is that a better idea? Xx

Ellen, sorry about the delays and turbulence! No fun with a baby! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Sorry about shit photos, but like this 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/a4803b71.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/e4fdc29d.jpg

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's fine by me Jess, I'll pm my address to everyone tomorrow...

X x x


----------



## SBB

That letter is massive though - 50 cm! So I might do a smaller one, like 20cm... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oooo I love that Suz!! :thumbup: Are you going to sell those on your site? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love it Suz! I saw these plain cardboard letters in a shop in France and wondered what I'd do with one. Now I know!!! :) xx

Here is the poster design for this years concert. What do you think? 
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/aefb0f3e.jpg


----------



## SBB

Yeh I think so, but not sure how much I'll have to sell for to make it worthwhile. It's 50cm and quite a statement, how much do you think you'd pay? 

Bearing in mind a wooden letter is anything from £4-£12 for up to 20cm standard painted letter. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Wow Jess it looks amazing!!! 

Yep the letters are just cardboard - paper mâché... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I reckon you could charge £35-£40 for one of those letters Suz, probably more! Xx


----------



## babyloulou

That posters amazing Jess! It's so great you organising these concerts!! Maybe we should organise a meet up to all come??

Suz- I'd say about £40?? Would it be worth your while for that?


----------



## Peach Blossom

That would be fab if you came! I'll buy you all a drink and make sure you have the best seats! Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Btw Casey, I had a small chat with Joe tonight! Told him I felt like we have no relationship. He took everything I said on board... Don't know if will make a difference though. Feel better for having said something though! Feels so insignificant I'm comparison to what Cat is going through though... 

Caz, how's your cousin? Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Glad you had a chat Jess :hugs: 

I know what you mean about everything seeming insignificant. I've had an awful few days with Ben (when he finally went to sleep tonight at 9pm it was the first sleep he'd had since 1am last night!! :-( ) but it seems wrong to talk about it with what Cat is going through :-( But I'm sure Cat would want the thread to carry on! She's going to want something to come back to when Kinley's better :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Yay yay yay let's all meet at jess's concert!!! 

Jess so glad you had the chat, at least he knows... Hopefully he'll realise he's not been paying you enough attention... 

Great I was thinking about £40. I'm sure I can get quicker at making them. Plus the S is the hardest because of all the curves! I will be getting my sister to make them anyway... I will test them at £40 and see how it goes... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

There is definitely fewer emoticons being used without cat! :)


----------



## SBB

We're always thinking about Cat and Kinley even when we're talking about other stuff... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

We're always thinking about Cat and Kinley even when we're talking about other stuff... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Jess I thanked u for ur post! Haha about Joe and the talk! Good job. Nice poster too!

Cat would feel bad if we didn't carry on but like honestly it does feel like things won't be the same for awhile.


----------



## babyloulou

Exactly Suz- we all know Cat is on all our minds! And when we post about things it's not in any way saying these things are anywhere near as important- it's just carrying on which we've all got to do... I think Cat knows how much we are rooting her and Kinley xx

I'd buy one off you for £40 Suz! I want a "B" for Ben!!! Not that he spends any time in his room :dohh:

His sleep problem has stepped up a million gears as he now will not entertain co-sleeping anymore at all!! :-( He won't sleep in his cot, his crib, my bed, the buggy- not ANYWHERE :-(


----------



## kcw81

Lou! I am so sorry! Is he fussing and crying or just hanging out when he is awake all these late hours?


----------



## babyloulou

A combination of all them Casey. If he's in his cot he goes to full on screaming hysterically, if he's in bed with me he just whines and cries all night while scratching and pulling at me. If Ste picks him up he'll fall straight to sleep but wake if he's put back down! Naps in the day now are only lasting about 15-20 minutes!! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and he's turned into a crazy sleeper when he does sleep! He turns round 360 degrees about every half an hour - like full circuits around his cot!! :rofl: He also puts his legs up the sides of his cot too so they are vertical! And the odd occasion when he gives in and sleeps in the buggy he's started sleeping with his legs sticking up in the air in front of him!! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Lou, I hope you have some pics of those legs up in the air! :)

Lost a bunch of money here in Vegas...it's HOT so going outside sucks. Got a cd at the mall of Disney characters singing classic kids songs but they say Daniel's name. DH thought it was really neat so I said ok even though it's going tomdrive me nuts, hehe.
Poor Daniel is out of sorts. Crazy MIL blames the heat even though he has barely spent 5 minutes in the outdoors. We think he was constipated because it had been a while since he had pooped and he was grunting, farting then screaming inconsolably. He's just been very fussy...overstimulation maybe?

SIL and mil watched him today and he didn't take his bottle from them...indent know if they are doing things wrong or if he is just being picky. Also, SIL told us about all the tv shows he watched! I've told mil tons of times that he is not to watch tv. SIGH


----------



## kcw81

Lou Ben sounds possessed! Freaky! Funny too! 

Lisa vegas sounds fun- glad u are on an adventure!


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- there's lots of stimulating light and such in vegas; I wouldn't be surprised if it were overstimulation. He should be better tomorrow if he is trying to just get used to it all. Sorry! Being away from home is difficult at times, huh?

Jess I love the poster! Good job!

Suz-that is great with the letter! Def sell them for 40. They are great! I'm sure cat will love the letter too!

Lou- Lou Lou Lou- seriously honey... There is something not right about ben's insomnia. I talked to my dr about it and he said colic ( or any inconsolable crying coupled with not sleeping) is pain crying. Something is bothering him enough to not sleep. I seriously think that u should visit the dr again. Is he still on reflux meds? Is the dose maybe not high enough? I am not trying to sound rude or pushy, but I really think that his sleep deprivation is not normal, honey, and u need sleep too! Forgive me, but please go in again and leave a schedule of your last few nights and days so the dr can see how it really is, not just dismiss you.

Ellen welcome home, love!

Laura- glad the decor is moving along. Make sure u don't overdo it!

Caz Verna Marg- :wave:

Casey- how was the fair? Ours is next week. I cannot wait!

Today I took the kids and my mom to garden city (about an hour away with traffic) to the raspberry festival! Oooooo it was so fun. the rasp shakes are world famous, apparently, so I stood in line for 40 mins to get a few for us. Haha. Guess what tho? They were worth the wait! Sooooooo yummy! I wore the kids out, but we had fun! Then came home and ate corndogs and watched Rio. Haha. Junkfood day.


----------



## kcw81

Yummy chell! Oh man the Fair was fun. It felt so good to get out and do something like that with dh and he was a big help w Jimmy. Jimmy got fussy but managed to stay good thru my favorite part- the animals! Love petting goats and such. I just love seeing everyone too- so many different types come out to go to the Fair. I dont ride rides but I like seeing everything and the smells and sounds. We just took him in the Bjorn. Then we stopped for burritos on the way home, yum. Oh man do I need to get out more! It's fun.


----------



## Onelildream

Kc sounds fun! I love fair food. I took Connor in the bjorn today too! Old man was yelling at me about Connor's head being in the sun and I told him all about SPF 70! Of course no one got burned but me! My chest got color, even though Connor was shading me. I think sunscreen works like an accelerant for me! Geez!

Oh and I love people watching too! So fun! I wish I could record things everywhere I go... I love the sights and sounds of carnivals and such. So much fun!

Ps Casey- u r kicking my trash in words.... I'm about ready to bust out the cheater dictionary! Lol


----------



## Onelildream

Ok goodnight! I need to force myself to sleep! Oh kc- now I'm going to dream about fair rides. I don't do those either; the older I get, the more scared I get to ride! I get terrified watching my kids do the bouncy house! Lol.


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls!! :hi:

Finally a half decent night from Ben!! He woke at 11 for feeding-back in his cot at 12 then slept til 2:30. Brought him into bed with me to feed. I was all prepared for the battle afterwards but must have fell asleep while feeding him! Next thing I know I woke and it was 7:45 and he was still asleep next to me! :happydance: :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

Just read back. Aww thanks for talking to your doctor for me Chel! :hugs: Ben hasnt verb on the Gaviscon since he was 6 weeks. He doesn't have reflux anymore at all. I wish it was something we could explain and get something for but i don't think there's anything wrong with him to be honest! He never seems in pain just unable to sleep! :-( Half the time he just want to play! When he cries it's more like a scared abandoned cry rather than a painful cry! :shrug: And when he's next to me it's more of a whinge and wanting to play!!


----------



## SBB

Wow well done Ben!!! That's brilliant you actually got some sleep :happydance: 

Lisa I hope you have a great time in Vegas! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well done Ben!! Great news Lou! :hugs: 

Ok, you guys have gotta watch this... so funny! Joe feeding Lili this morning! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRN0wuL4VFE


----------



## SBB

Jess that is SOOOOO cute!! I love the little sleepy smile at the end :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Haha Jess! She's so sleepy! It kind of looks like maybe how a really drunk baby would who comes home from the bar trying to have some late night munches and passes out! Ha!

Lou so glad Ben slept!


----------



## babyloulou

Jess that is just adorable!! It's the cutest video I've ever seen! Bless her :lol:

It's also a bit bizarre to me as Ben is NEVER sleepy! I've forgotten how normal babies act!! :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well o pain gone woopp just had Sunday roast it was yum yum chocolate block after well just chill in ha jess thats was cute aww x x x


----------



## SBB

Lou, I have ordered a 'B' for Ben for you! I will get the wool samples this week then you can choose a colour! :happydance: you could be the first ever order on my website - you may even get a prize :D 

Casey I forgot to say I'm so glad you got out and went to the fair and enjoyed it! Well done!! :) 

Caz :wave: 

I will PM the UKers my address now for Cats stuff... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Just posting the link again for chip in x x x 

https://kinleypaigesupport.chipin.com/kinley-paige-support-fund


----------



## Peach Blossom

OMG... They're rioting in Enfield town, where I live!! Not on the news yet, but photos all over Twitter... Hope it doesn't escalate like Tottenham!


----------



## kcw81

Why Jess? For protest or football?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Last night there were massive riots in north London over the police shooting a man dead in Tottenham. Bearing in mind it doesn't happen very often here. Have no idea why they've moved here!


----------



## Rudeollie

Och flippin nora Jess! I hope things dont go that way for you!

Will be on more tomorrow I promise but my SIL had my nephew last week whiel we were away and is really struggling with BF'ing..........She's called me asking for tips cos one nip is bleeding and shes crying and so so upset. 

Can everyone post tips for bleeding/sore nips?? I never had it, only bouts of mastitis so am gettin upset myself I cant help her more.

Thanks in advance my lovelies xxx


----------



## SBB

Tell her to walk around with boobs out to try and dry them out. Also use milk collectors as they let air to nipples unlike pads. Can get in boots. 

I used lasinoh but actually I think it just kept my nipples wet so they couldn't heal. 

Most important thing is to get the latch right. She could use shields for now, until the nips have healed. Has he been checked for Tongue tie? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Geez Jess I hope they don't come your way!! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thank you so much honey xxx

Ive told her to get em out and air them off. Shes used the shields but they were full of blood which has upset her rotten. 

I saw his tongue out today and he could stick it right out and it was wiggling lots so could he still have TT??


----------



## SBB

Aw bless her :( tell her to get a MW out too and get them to help. I pumped for a bit to let my nips recover. 

His Tongue would go slightly heart shaped at the end if he was Tongue tied, usually it's most obvious when they cry... He's prob not if he was sticking it right out... 

Hope she cracks it. I am very glad I persevered with it, but it was so hard at the start! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah Ive sent her over a new pump I bought the other month when mine was playing up and I freaked and bought another............then its started working ok hahaha!

Shes had Paul in tears over it too, bless him! Hes FINALLY gotten why we need to move closer to where we lived. His sis is ten mins for there. Hes felt so helpless, knowing that when a woman feels this way sometimes all she want is someone whos just been through all this baby stuff u know??

I reckon she will be great. Hes already put on 5 oz in under a week! I think its just the forst week freak as I fondly remember it lol!

Right, got to write Pauls bday cards. A hubby one and a daddy one!


----------



## SBB

Aw bless Paul how sweet, She's lucky to hae you both to help her! 

If I think of anything else I'll let you know... 

I think the key thing is if he's not latched right, try and try again til he is... 

Congratulations by the way!! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks so much honey xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls :hi:

Ellen- congrats on becoming an Aunt :hugs: I think Suz has given great advice! :thumbup: I didn't have any BF issues so can't really help but sending her loads of positive vibes :flower:
P.S: we need more Pearl pics on here!!!!

Right girls - I'm trying to donate to Cat's page but I can't find where to donate! :shrug: Am I being stupid? It says "click on the chipin button to donate" but I can't find anything!? Where should it be on the page?


----------



## SBB

It was just on the right I think near the top, then it opens a new page to paypal... 

Are you doing it on your phone? 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

Thanks Lou!

I will post hols stories and her piccies on tomorrow IF she behaves. She been a bit of a bugger since the hol and wont give me any peace! lol! But of she does i have some FAB nudey shots of her playing in her UV tent! Which btw if you are planning on going abroad - get to early learning and get one NOW! Best thing I have ever ever bought u know!


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's flash lou so won't work on an iThing. Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ellen I have that tent! Brill isn't it!! Can't wait to see the photos of Pearl!! :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

No I'm on my laptop!! :shrug: I've just re-downloaded Flash incase it was that- but still won't work!! :-( I'm just going to try my old rickety laptop now....


----------



## Rudeollie

FLIPPIN awesome jess.............I would happily of paid full price for it at £25 quids!

Right well I gotta set up a paypal account to donate............Paul THINKS he has one tho so just trying to locate it!

BTW Suz, I love the giant letters! You are so so clever!xx

Oh and Ive been offered a work from home job from my friend! £10 an hr, not bad for a few hours a week! x

Oh I will post a pic of my new nephew too tomorrow! Hes FINALLY been named Archie.....He loves me already (think its the booby juice tho lol!)


----------



## SBB

That's weird lou! I did it on my iMac and it was fine, but on the iPhone it doesn't work... 

Look forward to pics Ellen! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Bloody rioters have vandalised my doctors surgery...:cry: bit close for comfort!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love the name Archie! Post pics soon!!! :) xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Oh crap Jess..............Is Joe at home?? Dont want you alone during shit like that hun!

I'll post tomorrow after a well deserved cuddly lie in while pigpog! Shes restless from mum and Paul been around a WHOLE week hahaha I ve JUST realised its that whats up hahaha


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah Joe's home. Think it's moving away from us. Guess I won't be walking in to town tomorrow...


----------



## SBB

Oh no Jess :( 

We just heard a weird animal noise so went to check it out, and a fox was blatantly going to try and eat brown cat :( we shone a torch at it and it kept coming closer, we could just see these 2 little eyes in the field! They make some weird noises!! Hope she doesn't get eaten. She didn't even run away, was just sitting on the fence post while it made noises at her! Maybe it was marking territory rather than trying to eat her, if it was going to attack surely it wouldn't warn her first! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's pants Jess! :-( Bloody idiots!! Why attack something like a doctors surgery!? :shrug: :dohh:

Ellen- that's totally what it will be!! :rofl: If she's an angel again tomorrow you can blame Paul and your Mum! :lol:

Well I managed to donate finally! Button worked fine on my old laptop with it's missing keys and harddrive full of dog hairs! Stupid new snazzy laptop can't do anything!! :growlmad:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor brown cat! :-( I'm sure she would have run away though if she was in real danger :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Well thats what I thought. Danny want to shoot the fox. I have pointed out he doesn't have a gun!! Plus I don't agree with shooting animals :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope brown cat is ok... Puss is friends with a local fox... Think they cuddle at times cos he comes in stinking of fox!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Just searched for you Suz and there's an RSPCA leaflet on how to deter foxes from your garden. Apparently you can buy deterrent from Garden Centres that you sprinkle round the edge of your land. It does also say that foxes hardly ever actually attack cats though. Its here if you want a read....
https://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Sa...5&cachecontrol=*:15,45:00+*/*/*&ssbinary=true


----------



## Peach Blossom

Get Danny a super soaker to use! Then he can feel like he's shooting the fox and deterring him at the same time! :)


----------



## Rudeollie

Shit jess i just spat my wine out at puss' fox rendevous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!rofl!!!!!!!!!!

Poor baby brown x


----------



## SBB

Ah thank you lou! Will read in now! 

:rofl: at puss and the friendly fox, and Danny supersoaking it!!! 

Everytime I post I want to cheer on Kinley! I hope she's doing well. I just so want a miracle for them all... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

God me too! I would love it if Cat was back on here with us next month or so posting pics of beautiful Kinley! She did say on email that she was going to send a pic for us soon x


----------



## SBB

I would love to see a pic of Kinley, I bet she's beautiful... 

Im off to sleep, night night :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I bet she is too! Bless her! 

Well we've had a brilliant evening from Benjano so far! Straight to sleep earlier and only two wake ups- once just for his dummy and once at 11 for a feed- after which he's gone straight back to sleep and is in his cot!! I'm a little scared to be hopeful! Calm before the storm I'm thinking........


----------



## kcw81

Wow lots of chatter for a Sunday! Great! hi Ellen!

Jess jeez that sounds crazy! U must live downtown? 

Lou hope he stays at sleep- prob won't tho- don't want to get too hopeful - that always jinxed it for me. Any chance u could take a nap now? Crazy u saw a fox! Do u live in the forest or what? 

Dh and I dtd today thank goodness. It just needs to be done- otherwise I feel weird and depressed that we act like just roomates with a shared dog and baby. I wonder if cat already knows about the Chip in and what she thinks. I hope it doesnt make her feel bad- u know like she Is so nice she might feel like I can't accept this!


----------



## babyloulou

I did wonder if Cat would know too?? I wonder if it notifies her to her email when a payment has been made? I wonder how it pays her? What if she doesn't have Paypal?

Well done on the :sex: Casey!! :happydance: Ste and I are averaging about once or twice a week at the moment! We keep doing it unprotected though! :blush: and for some reason always in the kitchen!! :rofl: We're going to have to stop the unprotected nonsense though as BF is only supposed to be effective contraception until 6 months for some reason and Ben is six months now!! 

It was Suz that saw a fox tonight not me- but we get them a lot! They are more common in town areas rather than rural in the UK Casey. They feed off bins and things. I lived in the countryside until we moved when pregnant and we hardly saw any in Matlock- now I'm on a housing estate in a town we see loads! We have also got loads of hedgehogs knocking about here too!!


----------



## kcw81

oh it was suz with the fox! hope he went away for good. 

Lou that is so funny about in the kitchen! You guys must just always be hanging around in the kitchen, we do the same. its the best part of the house cuz its got the munchies! Or maybe the sight of you cooking does something for Ste! IS he sad its only 2 times a week at the most? You guys were quite frequent even when pregnant as I recall. Well U really ought to use BC or have him pull out at least just to be safe - cuz when ben starts sleeping more what if you were preggo again and then got your preggo insomnia? That would NOT be FAIR! My dh pulls out which I know is not 100% effective but I Think with BFing its good enough. I have never actually taken BC, always used the pull out and it worked for 5 years. HE must have good control! 

Yeah I Think the 6 month thing for BFing and BC is related to the idea that most babies are partially on solids so eating less BM and thus your supply goes down.


----------



## SBB

Lou how did Ben do? 
You are funny with your kitchen sex! We've had sofa and bathroom sex the last 2 days :rofl: 

Casey yeh we live in the countryside with fields behind our house. I think we probably have as many foxes here but in towns they're really brave with getting food and so they get seen more I guess! 

I dont think cat knows til the Chipin thing closes and the organiser emails it to her... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha Casey, downtown?! I live in a leafy suburb of out London! :rofl: was safer in downtown London last night! 

Check out Lili's leg warmers! :rofl: 
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/2954dbd4.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, what is it about the kitchen?! Do you get turned on by kitchen appliances?! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Jess!! :rofl: She loves the nakedness! :haha: So cute!!! X

I think the kitchen thing is because upstairs might wake Ben up and we can't do it in the living room because the dogs will watch! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh sorry didn't see your post Suz! Ben was whinging all night again :-( How's Sammuel sleeping these days? X


----------



## SBB

Hah Jess her lil legs are too short!! Sammuels leg warmers are the same - they're so cute! I was maybe going to buy some wholesale, seeing as people charge about £4-£8 a pair here. Would be about £2 each maximum, but I'd have to get 40 pairs. I thought I probably know enough people with babies to sell them! Would anyone want some? I wouldn't make any money on them, we could all just get them cheap! 

Lou sorry he was whingey again :( sammuel is doing ok, same as usual really. He wakes but thankfully sleeps in between. We take him to the potty in the morning at like 5-6am when he wakes up, then he's usually wide awake and hard to get back to sleep.

He's stopped his 2 hour morning nap too, and has about 20mins, then has a 2 hour afternoon nap instead!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I would LOVE it if Ben would have a proper nap! He usually has about 3 lots of 20-30 mins naps and that's it! :-( And to get him to have them I either have to be holding him or pushing him in the pram!! :-(

I'd definitely have some more leggings Suz! I love Ben's!!


----------



## SBB

I know, we are lucky on the nap front! It can take a while to get him to sleep but not always... 

Cool, I'll order some leg warmers later. 

Oh I forgot to tell you, my friend in the village who's pregnant and bought LOADS of cloth nappies, bought me 2 ittis to say thank you for helping her :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo nice! Which ones did she buy you? X


----------



## SBB

Retro bubbles I think, the blue/White one and a green patterned one, not sure of the name. AIO larges :D which is great cos I don't have any larger sized nappies... Well lots of BTP... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'd be up for some Legwarmers Suz! Is Sammuel out of nappies now? 

I'm trying to get #babylossawareness trending on twitter if any of you are tweeters and want to contribute?! Xx


----------



## SBB

Jess I'm not on Twitter... 

Oh no actually I am! I signed up for my new website... NO IDEA how to use it though!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh, no he's not out of nappies. We aren't doing it enough for that. But he is generally only weeing about twice a day that we don't catch. And in his night nappy, but his night nappies are SO much drier than before! He used to need loads of boosting but now he must hold a lot of it til morning when he does a huge wee! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! Well done Sammuel! We were doing really well, but the last couple of days we've had more misses than catches! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Ben just loves to prove me wrong!! After what I said earlier to Suz about his crap naps he's now been asleep for 2 hours so far in his buggy!! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think i am 1 dpo today woopp ff hasn't put it in yet probuly will tomoz well chill in with the oh why my son has gone town shopping with my mum woopp x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys!

Cute lilli in her leggies! Jess I must have all the same shit as u! I have those square puzzle mats and that Lamaze toy! What do u think of the mats? So far I haven't had much use for them since we have carpet.


Suz good job on the potty training!! Its amazing!

Lou sorry about bens short naps. How's solids coming?


----------



## SBB

Jess I think it's normal to have good and bad days especially when they haven't been doing it long... 

Lou that's amazing on the nap!! :happydance: 

Hey casey :wave: please can we stop doing one letter moves on words :rofl: I have a really good word and it's 6 letters but there's nowhere for it to go so
I keep just playing one letter :haha: 

I just met someone I used to work with for lunch, was really nice to see him and catch up :) 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, great news on the nap!! :)

Casey, the mats are great for us as Lili can sit more easily on them for some reason! We also have laminate flooring throughout the flat!

What's this words game you all keep talking about?! Feel left out :( :haha:


----------



## SBB

Get it Jess! Words with friends app on iPhone/iPad :D 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Morning ladies, looks like our chipin page is doing great! 

Where's Ellen?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok I got the App... You're not listed as a friend though Suz...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Verna, what total are we on now? X


----------



## kcw81

Ellen was on yesterday right? She's been busy bee!

Suz playing one Letter is protective if u don't want to give the opponent any cool moves like u want me to!!! Plus I had shit letters.


----------



## 2016

Smile4me said:


> Morning ladies, looks like our chipin page is doing great!

I know! $1041 (£640) so far! I am overwhelmed by the wonderful support for Britt. I am sure they will find 100 good uses for the money. :happydance:
Has anyone heard any more news from her? I'm still praying for a miracle...


----------



## babyloulou

Hi :hi:

Jess- you're not coming up on the Facebook friends list for Words With Friends! Have you given it permission to access Facebook? X

Casey- BLW is going well! We've had porridge on preloaded spoons and plums foe breakfast. We've had mushroom and spinach omelette (cut into fingers) and chunks of cheddar for lunch!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi 2016 :hi: No haven't heard from her. I might message her but I don't want to bug her either when she's got so much on her plate! :-( Off-topic but the underwater picture of your little boy is stunning!!! X


----------



## SBB

Sammuel 'crawling' sort of! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/b6e3a2dd.mp4

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Wow Sammuel! That's outstanding! 

Lou good job on blw! Sounds like he is getting tasty food too! I want some!


----------



## SBB

Oops I missed all the posts :dohh: 

Jess my username is zannaboo... 

Over $1000 is amazing!!! Can't believe it! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey they r talking about the rioting in London on today show. How awful- it's so pointless to destroy things like that.

My username is Casey waterjug Jess.


----------



## TySonNMe

2016 said:


> Smile4me said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, looks like our chipin page is doing great!
> 
> I know! $1041 (£640) so far! I am overwhelmed by the wonderful support for Britt. I am sure they will find 100 good uses for the money. :happydance:
> Has anyone heard any more news from her? I'm still praying for a miracle...Click to expand...

2016, she added me on FB and sent me a message on August 4th thanking me for the kind words. We're doing great! I'm going to copy your siggy and put it in mine if you don't mind?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, Sammuel is so gonna have you running around in circles soon!! Well done him! :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

2016, I see someone posted an update in third tri thread...do you think we should post in other threads to get the word out? I see from teh chipin page that some people who don't even know Cat are donating...would love to hear your thoughts...I think it is so amazing that everyone is helping out.


----------



## TySonNMe

Just got back from Jackson's 9 month checkup...he was 21 pounds, 11 ounces 28.75 inches...70th percentile! :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Crap... I have mil here for a trial run of watching Daniel.... I'm freaking out. She is like a zombie because she didn't go to bed early enough and I don't think she has the energy to do this. I'm panicking and googling childcare providers.


----------



## SBB

UKers there's a cherrie program on bbc3 that looks good on now... 

Great news Marg! 

Lisa don't worry I'm sure she'll be fine.... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Suz- I've stuck it on record x


----------



## lisaf

I'm in tears right now... She just can't do it. She wants to try but she only thinks about the fun things not the hard stuff or how much energy it takes. We didn't plan for childcare...I have no idea how much we can afford...


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, dont know how much things are on the West Coast, but I pay $125 a week for Jackson at an in-home daycare from one of my neighbors. She's licensed and everything. He loves it there.


----------



## SBB

Lisa are you still away or at home? X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Also, check if your employer does Dependent Care Flexpay that way you don't get taxed on the dollars you use for daycare.


----------



## lisaf

I work at a small employer, we don't have flexpay stuff like that. 
We talked to MIL and she agreed that she's not really up for it.. so at least we don't have to deal with her hurt feelings or her thinking we don't trust her.

We're home now (that trip home was a nightmare I can't even get into now).

I've heard back from one lady and she charges $200 a week which is less than most places. I just have no time to screen places and check things out, you know?
I also dont' know how we're going to afford this... we didnt plan for it.. we blew a bunch of money in vegas that we shouldn't have if we had known... I was going to join a gym and finally start to lose some weight but I don't see how we can afford that now... I've got a huge pile of debt that we were supposed to pay off but that isn't going to happen now either. :( Just panicked here and sobbing...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Lisa,:hugs: I wish I knew how to help hon. Is you staying home an option? Xx


----------



## lisaf

nope, we can't afford it. I also wouldn't last mentally if I was home full time.. I'm not cut out for full-time motherhood.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Could your MIL do a few hours a day and you go back part time?


----------



## SBB

:( Lisa :hugs: I don't know what to suggest :nope: can the mil at least do part time? 

I cannot believe the riots and all the burning buildings. WTF? Unbelievable. C**ts. Makes me so sad that there are people like this in the world, what have we brought our kids in to?! :nope: 

Casey, I am not talking to you since you didn't let me have my word on words. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou how did Ben settle after his long nap today? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Lisa :hugs: I don't know what to suggest - other than like the others said could your MIL not manage part time?

Suz- awful!!! :-( He took two hours to get to bed and has been awake about every 15 minutes since! :-( We've been up and down the stairs like yo-yos! Ste's in with him now trying to settle him again. I'm dreading tonight- my head hurts and even my limbs ache! I think the 6 months are starting to catch up on me! I've felt down about it today :cry:


----------



## SBB

Oh no sorry lou :( :hugs: 

What about reading the no cry sleep solution? I know you don't have much time, but even if you read it over a month, and then implemented it? If it works in a few months he could be sleeping much better... 
I always think sammuel will just sleep through one night, but I need to stop kidding myself! If we don't do something about it he might not sleep through til hes 3 or something! Or ever! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

How often does Sammuel wake now?


----------



## SBB

At least twice after we're in bed. I am usually so tired I don't remember unless I check my phone to see the time. 

He goes to bed approx 7. 10.30-11 wake up, 2 then 5. Roughly. Those are the times I feed him, sometimes he wakes more but I settle him... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's roughly the same as Ben on a good night co-sleeping. I usually get one of those about once a week. The other 6 days are refusal to go back to sleep after the 2am-ish wake up :-(

Maybe I will get that book then. I honestly don't know when I'll read it though. He is so whingey at the moment! I can't put him down hardly! It's probably cos he's so bloody tired!! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Have you spoken to your doctor about him? It really isn't normal to have that little sleep!! 

Maybe just aim to read 2 pages of the book a day. I think that's what I'll do cos it will only take a few mins... Then if you have time, read more... 

There's a thread in NP about it and a few people saying it's worked for them... 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- :hugs: you could always try 3 days of cio...It wouldn't change you not sleeping...but after day 3 they usually don't cry anymore.. Hard part is seriously NOT caving in and picking him up. But then again, "usually" prob doesn't apply to Ben. :( sorry.....

Lisa- :hugs: so sorry honey. Can you look in to a center for half of the day and go in to work late, and have hubs do some time too???

Suz- :rofl: about not talking to KC. Girl is kicking my trash....by like 100 pts. butthole. CASEY YOU ARE TOO HARDCORE FOR ME! I'm busting out the dictionary! hahahaha.

Marg-hi! you're still sending out a card right? I am holding my post...just making sure I'm holding it for a valid reason....hehehe.

tomorrow Connor is moving out of our room....I have already ditched all of the pacifiers....3 months tomorrow!


----------



## babyloulou

Damn Casey- you overtook and beat me on your last word!! I thought I'd done you again that game!!


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- I keep threatening Ben with CIO... He just laughs at me!! :rofl: On a serious note though I really don't think I could do it!! :-(

Suz- GP said it's just how some babies are and we're just very unlucky! :-( He did say it can be a sign of intelligence- but I'll reserve judgement on that for a few years! :rofl: :rofl: 

My mum said I was nearly this bad when I was a baby too!!


----------



## kcw81

Oh really Lou? You were like that? But yr mom was a CIO type right? Did she just let u cry? Did she bf? I guess when Ben is onto solids and no longer needs bm as often you will get more sleep. Cuz even if Ben doesn't sleep you can have yr mom take him for a stretch long enuff to sleep. Sorry I did sneak in there and win huh? 

If u want to win or not lose by so much don't hand over the good squares for me to use! And learn all the 2 letter words you can do. Use a dictionary I don't care! 

Suz that's rough u still have to wake up all the time- is Sammuel taking full feedings sometimes? Do U use bottle at night?


----------



## SBB

Oh dear lou it must run in the family!! 

:rofl: we're all mad at Casey :haha: we're only teasing casey, I'll talk to you again! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- no my mum never did CIO at all. She says I never slept through a full night until I was 4! :shock: That scares me!! :lol: I was tube fed breast milk through my nose (i was 3 months premature and had no sucking reflex) and then moved onto solids at 8 weeks


----------



## SBB

Yeh casey he has full feeds in the night! I've tried a bottle before bed and it didn't make any difference! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Casey's the scrabble messiah!!


----------



## kcw81

Lou beats me sometimes but she is sleep deprived so it ain't a fair fight!

My goodness you were like Ben until 4 yrs? Yr poor mom! 

Suz I know u arent really mad! U don't have to say! Is Lou beating u?


----------



## kcw81

Lisa I am sorry mil is worrying u so much. I am sure I would feel the same but as an annoying observer I can say she raised dh right? With no help right?


----------



## kcw81

Oh shit sorry Lisa please disregard me - I missed the rest of your posts and how bad it is . I am sorry!!!


----------



## kcw81

Lisa you can exercise outside walking fast on yr lunch at work! U don't need a gym. And taking Daniel out on walks when u get home. So that 200 dollar place might work out! If u cant easily find a good place Can u extend your mat leave until Dan is a little easier? And just scrimp and save for a few more months?


----------



## TySonNMe

Chell, will be getting together a package this weekend so you should have it by next week.


----------



## lisaf

I really don't want to extend mat leave at this point... I'm burned out, I'm eager to go back to work and we are going to need the money more than ever.
I don't want to upset them either... they didn't have to give me this leave and can legally fire me if they don't like me not coming back etc... or even make me unpopular enough to be on the next list of layoffs.

I've called a few places.. one sounds great.. they run about $1k a month though

I've never been able to keep up with walking as a workout. Also, the only time I ever did good with working out and saw results was when I was going to Curves which is what I wanted to start doing when I went back to work.

We have started drastically cutting all our luxuries. I've been crying all day, breaking out in to hysterical hyperventilating at times.... affording this is a huge deal and I have no idea how we're going to make it. We've never been good at being frugal :(
Even cutting out the luxury of having a gardener is going to be a big problem.. we used to fight all the time about yardwork needing to get done.. DH sucks at doing stuff that I need him to do. It was like pulling teeth just to get the lawn mowed, he never did anything else around the yard.


----------



## kcw81

Aww Lisa I am sorry. Maybe you could just try really hard to get out tho for walking I mean if u have no other option for exercise u just force it I guess? I don't know you seem so hopeless like you get trapped into this corner where there is no way out/ but really it seems like you guys will just be forced into changing a little- you know cutting the gardner cuz you just can't afford it - it's all for a bigger priority now, more important than anything is Dan so maybe you truly can adapt as a couple together to making do. Impossible? It doesn't sound impossible to mebur then if I were in your shoes I would prob feel the same.


----------



## kcw81

I truly am sorry tho Lisa I don't want to sound harsh. I wish you guys could catch a break. Maybe Daniel really will get easier in 4 months and you can go back to mil.


----------



## lisaf

I'm a big pessimist sometimes... The stress of this is really triggering my PPD. I do feel hopeless and overwhelmed by everything now (the thought of even keeping my cell phone charged is freaking me out right now). 
As for exercise though, I'm just being realistic... I didn't get this fat by being good at getting exercise, you know? The only time I lost inches was when I used to go to curves.


----------



## lisaf

Just had the best sex in over a year...all the stress of the childcare situation and how supportive DH has been just made me feel so close to him. *With the discomfort of pregnancy and the ttc stress, I haven't enjoyed it in a long long time. *Not that I'm going to turn into one of those 5x a week girls or anything, lol. *DH will still be lucky to get it once or twice a month


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Lisa I love the way you went from tears to the best sex ever :haha: 

Hope you feel a bit better about everything today :hugs: 

Sammuel slept terribly. And also learned this morning to pull himself up on the cot bars... The one at the side of our bed is really low cos we had to bring the mattress up so high to be level with our bed... Not sure what we'll do now! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, :rofl: love that from all the negative you managed to get a great positive! Yay for good sex!! :haha:

Oh dear Suz... What about the cot in his room? 

Ok, I must stop embarrassing my daughter, but this was too funny not to share!! 
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/56c5845e.jpg


----------



## SBB

Haha bless her Jess she is so cute! She will laugh at all her nudey pics one day :) 

Yeh his nursery cot is ok, but I don't want to be getting him and settling him all night while he's still feeding. Guess I don't have a choice though!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lol I just realised she is standing up on her own?! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

You never know Suz, the feeds during the night may just be comfort feeds.... Maybe when he wakes try comforting but not feeding? Then gradually move him in to his room. That way the most you might have to do is get up and stroke his face til he sleeps again... I know Lili slept much better once she was in her room! She dropped the 3am wake up almost straight away! :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, using the table as a support! :)


----------



## SBB

Wow did she?! Ok I'll try it... 

Does she pull herself up like that or are you putting her there? 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Nah, I'm putting her there! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Jess that's so cute!! :lol: She's gonna love it when she's older when you tell her she's naked on the Internet! :rofl:

Another awful night here from Ben too! :-( He's in his own cot but it's not made a scrap of difference! He'll sleep in there until about midnight then all hell breaks loose! :-( Ste was trying to settle him in there for 3 hours last night until we gave up and he came in with me. He's no better there either though and just moaned all night! I think he hates co-sleeping! :haha: But he hates his cot too! :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Had him weighed this morning and he's 16lb 15oz- nicely cruising just under the 50th centile line still x


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys! Nice tushie lilli! Ha. Baby butts r so cute.

Suz wow I can't believe Sammuel! So far along already! Scary too ! 

Lou sorry about the battle last night. I am glad ste is there to help tho. 

Lisa well good going on the dtd! Ha it is a nice escape with dh to dtd I agree. Just what the dr ordered!


----------



## Smile4me

Onelildream said:


> Lou- :hugs: you could always try 3 days of
> Marg-hi! you're still sending out a card right? I am holding my post...just making sure I'm holding it for a valid reason....hehehe.
> 
> Chel,
> I'm sending a card to her directly... :)
> 
> Sounds like all babes are growing fast and mommas are doing well.
> 
> Miss you guys!


----------



## kcw81

hi verna! when is NYC? miss you too! cute pic of you and DH on FB I saw recently!


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, Ladies, I asked Catherine's permission to post this. Here is sweet Kinley. Yesterday she was transferred to the Children's Hospital. I think having her there they will really be able to focus on pediatric care for her. She is still not crying, sucking, swallowing or blinking but we can pray that she will be able to do that someday. She is a miracle baby already and will hopefully continue to make progress!

Love you ladies. And we love sweet little Kinley! xoxoxo
 



Attached Files:







Kinley.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Onelildream

Isn't she beautiful?!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow, she really is so beautiful. She looks like a fighter!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Is she continuing to defy the doctors?


----------



## kcw81

wow! geez that makes me sad to see tho!! oh man.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Can Cat hold her?


----------



## Onelildream

yes. the drs have been pessimistic and said she would never wake up, or move, but she did both of those! keep praying for her. She really is a fighter!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well ff hasn't put my cross hairs yet think it might do tom-oz well got really really bad sore boobs i feel like crying with them to all the girls who has rioting near them keep safe girls aw bby kinley is absolutely lovely aww praying hard for her x x x


----------



## Onelildream

jess i'm pretty sure she can.


----------



## SBB

Oh my gosh she's so beautiful! Come on Kinley you are too precious to be anything but a fighter!!! 


x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god- she's gorgeous! That just made me cry! Come on Kinley you can do it!! :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

The doctors told my BIL that they would have to turn off the life support for my nephew at one point. He went on to prove them wrong again and again. Kinley will be the same, I'm sure! with all this positive energy out there for her she has so much help! Come on Kitten!! :hug:


----------



## 2016

Kinley looks so beautiful and perfect! She looks strong too. Praying so hard she proves the doctors wrong. :flower:

Hope you girls don't mind me coming on here now and again btw.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Onelildream said:


> jess i'm pretty sure she can.

That will help both Cat and Kinley get through this.


----------



## caz & bob

don't mind at all hun ever body welcome x x x


----------



## kcw81

No way we live to have you 2016- sorry what is yr name again?


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls!

Kinley is so precious! She is a fighter and I pray everyday that she proves all the doctors wrong!

2016, by all means, please do join us!


----------



## Onelildream

2016-Thanks for setting up the donation site. :)


----------



## Smile4me

OMG she is BEAUTIFUL, did she send you those pics Chel?

Let's all keep praying, she will pull through!!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Yes, and I wanted to show you ladies what a beautiful miracle she is! She has fought so hard in her short life and I'm sure she will continue to prove those doctors wrong! She is a precious living testament that God does exist! I cannot think of any better proof than Kinley.


----------



## TySonNMe

^^ like


----------



## TySonNMe

Ooh, happy 3 months Connor!


----------



## babyloulou

Happy 3 months Connor! :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Kinley is adorable... I cried to hear that she isn't blinking/sucking etc.. :( But she HAS to defy everyone with all of us rooting for her.

Happy 3 months Connor!

Love the lili pics and that video Jess! :)

Saw the first daycare option. I loved this lady over the phone, I really like her philosophy and her flexibility. She's also quite affordable.
However, her house could have been cleaner... I got the impression that it won't always be like that. She's still in the process of setting up her daycare (she used to do it for 20 years then took a break to get her AA in early childhood education). 
I felt comfortable with her but DH thought she was too fidgety. I thought she was just trying to make sure Daniel didn't fuss in her arms so that we would think he'd be happy there etc.
DH thinks its a sign of a possible drug habit.

I now feel sick to my stomach.. this is so stressful. I was hoping we would both love that place/lady :( Crying here again...


----------



## babyloulou

Did she look like she was on drugs? :shock:

Well the riots have hit us in Derby now too! Scum bags! :growlmad:


----------



## Peach Blossom

We have vigilante crews roaming Enfield!!! Can still see the smoke from that Sony distribution centre!! All the shops round us are shut and Joe came home from central London early!! It's craziness!!! Not really even riots, but mobs of oiks looting and burning places!!! :( 

Lisa, sorry that it's so stressful for you. Do day carers have to be qualified with police checks etc? Our childminders have to show you something called a CRB check that they have to show you which shows if they have any criminal convictions etc. :hug: xxx


----------



## kcw81

Geez Lou when will they stop? It's so pointless and destructive.


----------



## kcw81

Yeah Lisa don't they have to take drug tests to be liscenced?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Apparently there is a guy dressed as Wolverine patrolling Enfield!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## lisaf

she can provide us with a criminal background check and proof of driving record.
She let her daycare license lapse when she went back to school to get her AA in early childhood education. She's in the process of renewing it but it takes time so she's not technically licensed right now.

I'm just feeling so sick because the other option we're seeing today didn't sound as good. They kind of said that they're great with babies and you just have to trust them to know what to do and not double-guess them... that intense parents stress them out. Also, one of the 2 ladies doing it (its a daughter and mom) is 97... so what happens when she can't do it anymore? And frankly how good is she at it now?

The lady we saw today was very much about doing things with him the same way we do at home.. same schedule, same activities etc.


----------



## kcw81

Then go for the drug lady! I am sure she's not really on drugs!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'd go with gut instinct Lisa. :hug: xx


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-I'm so sorry about this but :rofl: you have to laugh that a 97 yr old wants to babysit. I hope you laugh at that!


----------



## kcw81

omg totally! 97?? Ummm what in the world is that about. I can barely carry jimmy around he gets too heavy for me after while! maybe she is super woman. 

happy 3 months connor! 

Jess what the heck there is a guy in a wolverine costume?? man lock your doors!


----------



## Peach Blossom

There are about 200 people marching through Enfield town protesting _against_ the rioters... hope it doesn't spell trouble!!


----------



## babyloulou

Grrrr Ben has not slept more than 10 minutes at a time so far tonight! :-(

Lisa- I wouldn't want a 97 year old looking after my baby either! :rofl: I can't believe that!!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Lou, I'm sorry. :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Peach Blossom said:


> There are about 200 people marching through Enfield town protesting _against_ the rioters... hope it doesn't spell trouble!!

Oh god!! :-(


----------



## kcw81

Lou sorry about the no sleep deal! that is sooo hard! 

I don't understand why it is getting so crazy over there you guys, are people going mad? is something in the air?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Apparently they're quiet and peaceful... Hope it stays that way!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, it's a result of disillusioned youth who have had no guidance or worthy role models. They have no respect for police or property and are now just he'll bent on looting whatever they can and destroying as much as they can... Totally bonker!!


----------



## Onelildream

sad


----------



## caz & bob

well the riots are in are town now its all pathetic x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh no, Caz, stay safe honey. Xx


----------



## kcw81

its not even for that guy who got shot - its just cuz they r stupid. i bet half don't even know about that man.


----------



## lisaf

wow that rioting stuff is crazy!!

I HATED the place with the 97 year old.. she was actually really nice and cuddled Daniel a little and he was happy. The 57 year old daughter though.. I just got the feeling she's very much 'do things my way'. She laughed at the idea of taking notes for me of what he eats/sleeps during the day. She said she's bored if there aren't enough kids there, and loves having 7-8 kids... she even said that she used to call the parents when there were only 3-4 kids coming in and say she was taking the day off.. how fucking obnoxious!?
Also, she wants to be paid holidays when she's closed... which I understand if she's open and I want to watch my kid and she wants me to pay for the spot that is now suddenly vacant, but this is when she closes and takes the day off. This includes December 22-Jan 3rd. 
Just a bad vibe all around.. the place was clean but she asked us to bring a foam pad for the pack n play Daniel would sleep in and when she showed us the nap area, there was a 3 month old napping on his tummy! :( GRR

So we're going to talk to a girl tonight who is probably not going to be affordable for us.. she's a friend of DH's coworker and she's just starting up. She mentioned 9-10 dollars an hour which is 70+ a day... I don't think we can afford more than 50 a day ... mostly because I don't want to find a place we love, then have to go full-time there and not be able to afford full-time care.
There's another place I'm going to call and try to go to tomorrow.. its 50 a day and she emailed me 2 glowing references that mentioned that she takes great notes and is super clean.


----------



## SBB

Lisa when do you have to go back to work? 97?! Thats ridiculous and the daughter sounds horrible :( 

I can't believe these scum bags. Makes me feel sick. I think it's also in Milton Keynes now. We're not too close to there and thankfully we only have one pub in our village and no shops so hopefully we'll be ok!! 

Happy 3 months connor! 

Lou :hugs: sammuel is really unsettled tonight too. It's either more teeth or he ate too many strawberries today!! 

Fox update: We got the cats in early. After the 'incident' the other night Danny bought this really bright torch. It's brilliant! Tiny but SO bright! Anyway, we went outside to play with it, and we obviously disturbed foxy in our garden cos we saw it jump over the fence!!! Will keep you posted... :haha:

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Lisa good job you are making great progress already having looked into a few places and it's only day 2 of u knowing u have to go daycare. You will find a place at this rate!


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Lisa! :thumbup: On the holidays side though that's normal in the UK. Here you have to pay for the days that the childminder takes as her holiday! :-(

Suz- what is it with our boys!? :-(


----------



## lisaf

See i would understand if she was providing one on one care for a single family.. But runnng a daycare it just seems weird


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it's outrageous! I've always thought that! Here even if they have say 4 children to look after- they charge each parent full price for all the holidays! I don't know how they get away with it!!


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- I remember searching for daycare for maddie. I would come home and cry every night. I am sorry to say this but no one will be as good as you hope. I'm not saying to lower your standards, by any means, but maybe there are centers instead of homecare that u can afford? We liked the centers so much more bc they had health inspectors to come check in and set schedules. And they ha to abide by the parent guidelines for food and such. I really liked that.


----------



## kcw81

Hey chell- why did u have daycare? Did u work? I totally thought u were a sahm?

Suz maybe Sammuel is rioting hisself!


----------



## Onelildream

Haha. Yes Casey. I had a real job. :rofl: and was going back to school to get prepared for medical school. Once upon a time I had a dream... It's just on hold right now. I was going to school for my second bachelors degree but after I had max I couldn't get myself back... He had/ has me wrapped around his pinky! I'm a sucker for my little boys! But once the kids go to middle school, I'll go be a nurse or something. :)


----------



## Onelildream

I used to work in a bovine ivf lab cloning cattle. :)


----------



## lisaf

I know nobody will be as good as me, but honestly in some ways other people will be better than me. I'm really not cut out for full-time childcare. I get bored, I don't like chatting away to them all the time etc.
I had great daycare when I was a kid. I know its out there

DH is willing to try the 'drug lady', lol.. I've now spoken to 3 references and they all say she is high energy, they all recommend her and 2 of them have known her for 12+ years.

We're seeing another one tomorrow morning.. according to her references, she is very clean and keeps good notes and is good at communicating with parents via careful notes about the day etc.

I have a friend up in Sacramento who wants to stay home but can't quite afford it.. such a bummer she's not here. Have another friend who used to run a preschool in town but she moved to San Diego.. she wishes she could watch him :) 
GRRR


----------



## kcw81

Onelildream said:


> I used to work in a bovine ivf lab cloning cattle. :)

wow! cool!!


----------



## kcw81

oh thats great lisa, give the ole druggie a shot! references sound good.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well oh took the car for its mot well didnt pass there's 3 jobs what need doing gutted so we will have to walk for now till we can get it fixed the weather her is shit :rain: :rain: :rain: my boobs are still sore cant touch them x x x


----------



## SBB

Where is everyone?! 

So glad cat posted on FB about Kinley, beautiful pic and she is breathing on her own :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, is that on her wall? What a miracle!! Keep fighting baby Kinley!!


----------



## babyloulou

It was in a reply to the group message she sent last week Marg xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies :hi: Glad to hear Kinley is breathing on her own! Suz or lou would you be able to forward me the FB message? I've only just become friends with her on FB!

I just missed Boris in Enfield! I saw 4 vans of riot police getting all togged up (most of them rather dishy I might add! ;)) and thought I should probably head home!


----------



## SBB

I'm sure she wouldn't mind me posting it here: 


thank you everyone for your kind words and prayers for Kinley. You truly are all special people that I am glad I have in my life. I have attached a picture of Kinley for you, isnt she a little angel. This is her with her breathing tube out, yes she is breathing on her own. Talk with you soon. hugs


The pic was the one that chell posted.... 

COME ON KINLEY!!!!!!! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks Suz! I am friends with her on FB now, but she added me after the original message so I am not on the thread! That's great news!


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad she has posted and glad bby kinley is breathing woopp i new she was a fighter look forward to some nices pics of her when cat come back on x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys just checking in to say hi, Great news about kinley! I wonder how cat is doing, is she still healing physically? Is she sleeping/eating? I hope she us recovering - she did sound better in her post but it's just a short little post!


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, my name is Chellie and I'm a POAS addict. It has been 3 weeks since my last "collection" and I almost peed on one again this morning. :rofl:


----------



## Smile4me

Are you trying again Chel?


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: :rofl: Chell, you crack me up. I hear ya tho, I hear ya! :hugs: :) xx


----------



## SBB

I poas once a week :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Are you all actively trying?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm not trying... Not even dtd... Just wanna POAS!!! I have ewcm today and can't help feeling like it's a waste!!! :loopy:


----------



## SBB

Nah not trying verna, not preventing but BF full time so that means I'm highly unlikely to get pregnant! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Does anyone know if cat is feeding Kinley? I wondered if she was too ill after what happened and might not have had a good supply etc... I know she can't BF her but just wondered if she's expressing or something? 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

idk suz.

yes verna. trying but bf, so its unlikely... hopefully af will be back by october


----------



## Peach Blossom

You guys do know the whole can't get pregnant whilst bfing is a myth don't you?! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Haha yes Jess! But it is very unlikely at least!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I don't know if Cat is Bfing, but I have a friend here who had major blood loss after delivery and her milk took forever to come in. I don't think it was even close to what Cat went through and with the stay in the ICU I doubt she was pumping etc.

So we saw anoher daycare this morning. I'm now completely torn. I LOVED this place. Its everything a daycare should be, and felt very safe and loving.
The reason I'm torn is that I think I liked the philosophy of the 'drug' woman better... she was so much more relaxed and flexible. She also can do whatever schedule we want with him, part time, full time etc, no charges for running late etc.

The place today is 8-5 which may be a problem with DH doing the dropoff since he just got talked to at work about not being there a full 8 hours and they want him there 8-5.
That place is also full-time only and $250 a week... so we wouldn't be able to save money by having the inlaws watch him a couple days.

They say to go with your gut but I honestly don't know. If either of these were my only choice, I'd feel super comfortable with the care he was getting.
I just feel like I only have one chance to make the right choice and the $250 a week would be a struggle financially... my mom gave us some money to tide us over while we figure things out, but I don't want to make a choice and then when her money runs out, we can't figure out how to afford it, you know?
I'm totally freakin torn... both places feel like super lucky finds for different reasons... drug lady has the ECE degree, wonderful interaction, dedication to the parent's wishes and very flexible.... the other lady is a beautifuly/perfect daycare center, policies exactly the way i'd want them that show that she is responsible etc.. very loving..


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's what I thought about cat too... She went through too much. I just wondered I guess :shrug: I know they have donor milk for sick babies too so maybe Kinley will be getting that. I don't really know why I asked I guess I just want to know more about how they're both doing and stuff... 

I'm glad you've found two places you really like! Could you write a list of pros and cons fir each, and any concerns you have? Can you go back for a 2nd visit to both? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

We don't have time for a 2nd visit :( I go back to work tomorrow and we need to start him on Monday.
I kind of have the gist of the pros and cons.... its just tough. 
If they were the same price, I'd still be torn, but I am kind of leaning towards the cheaper/dirtier place just because of her degree in ECE and how flexible she is. 
I wish I'd still have the choice if I tried one out and didn't care for it....

I just got a call from the one I'm leaning towards asking when I can tell them since she just got a call and wanted to hold my spot...


----------



## SBB

Oh f**k you go back tomorrow?! Geez I didn't realise that, no wonder you've been ao stressed! 

So you can't say yes to the drug lady then if in 2 weeks you don't like her, go to the other one? Why not? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Is it Daniels 3 month birthday today? Happy 3 months!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi:

I would say it's unlikely Suz if she was in Intensive Care herself for a week!

We've DTD unprotected in the kitchen again tonight! :blush:


----------



## babyloulou

:dohh: I wrote that reply ^^^^ ages ago and it's only just submitted now when I've just re-opened my Internet on my phone! :dohh:

I can't believe you go back tomorrow Lisa!! :shock: I didn't realise it was that soon!! Are you looking forward to it?


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- what does Dh think?


----------



## kcw81

Lisa go with the cheaper drug lady and u can switch later if it don't work out!


----------



## Onelildream

oh jess I forgot to say, Yes I do know getting preg whilst bfing is likely for some. I never got my period while bfing my son Max for 16+months tho, so I'm not holding my breath. I have cut my bfing in half to try to lure af back, because I DO want to get preg tho.


----------



## lisaf

Well, DH helped me make the choice. We're going with the drug lady, lol..
We both adored the other place, but she's not as flexible.
And if we picked her, she asks for 1 months notice before discontinuing daycare. This current lady doesn't have a policy like that (though I haven't seen her contract yet).

The nerve-wracking part is that there may not be any spots open at the other place if this first choice doesn't work out. And truly, you just don't see care of that quality for the price often. So its scary that we could miss out on that kind of place.

I'm excited to go back.. not sure how i'm going to get it together though, lol. I'm trying to go back with hours from 7-4 and with pumping etc, that means getting up no later than 5:45 I think... I need to be in the car by 6:30 and have to pump etc.. I'll be showering at night for sure, picking out my outfit etc. Mornings are going to be crazy for a while.
SIL and MIL are watching Daniel this Thurs and Friday... then we'll see how that goes before deciding to go full time or part time with daycare. 
Its 150 a week for 3 days and 200 a week for 5... I think we can afford that without too much pain.
No more kids for us for a while though :( Thats also kind of heartbreaking that the choice is going to be dictated by the money. Also will probably have to choose between buying a car or having a kid etc.. DH's car may not last that much longer. Mine is still in great shape but is 7 years old already. Then there is preschool to pay for and summer camp activities... dang, kids are expensive!


----------



## kcw81

Well good choice lisa! I am excited for u to go back since u like working and need the mental challenge! This will work out all of it, just gonna take time to get the routine . Yay and u save money! We all need money- it makes things easier.


----------



## lisaf

Lol, totally :). I feel good about this decision


----------



## caz & bob

hi: girls well afm felt very sick last night when we went bed and feel the same today and i cant touch my nipples hope its all good sign x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Caz hun I hope this is your month :)

AFM cd 18 and we have an appointment with another fertility doctor tomorrow. I am just not happy with our current one... last time I saw him was after the laporascopy and he didnt explain sqwat to me and dh other than he left the blocked tube in and come back in three months if we werent pregnant well now that it has been six months later,,,,, its time to see someone else. I am going to the FS that my SIL went to and she is due for delivery any day now :)

Cat emailed me today and said that she and Kinley had a bad day yesterday but hopefully today will be better :( Let's just keep up our prayers for both of them. My eyes are blood shot just thinking about what she must be going through. (sigh)


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god poor Cat! :-( Everything crossed for little Kinley! :hugs:

Verna- good luck with the new FS Verna! I totally believe the doctor makes a huge difference! I had rubbish doctors until I saw my last FS! He was fantastic and I'm sure thats how I ended up pregnant! :thumbup:

Good luck Caz! :hugs:

AFM- I'm going for my first hair cut and colour in 9 months this afternoon! :happydance: I can't wait!! Ste is having Ben- it will probably mess him up but as he has no routine anyway... :haha:


----------



## Smile4me

yay Lou, getting your hair done always makes you feel good :) I'm sure Ste will do just fine hun 
are you getting a lot cut off or just a little?

I got a really good deal through Groupon, spa manicure, pedi, and haircut for $25. can't wait to use it, but I have to get the girlies hair done before school starts next week!!! EEEK summer flew by!


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lou good for u getting yr hair done! It's gonna be do nice to have a break and be catered to- u will prob fall asleep!

Verna good luck hope u get a good new fs. Hope today is better for cat!

Hi caz! Good luck!


----------



## babyloulou

Not sure yet Verna. I was growing it but it's just a scraggly mess- so I might just have it all chopped!!


----------



## SBB

I hope cat and Kinley have a better day today :( 

Verna I agree a good doc can make all the difference! I hope so! :hugs: 

Good luck caz!

Am just waiting for my smear test... Boooo!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Have fun lou!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Have fun lou!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh fun smear test suz. Haha. I had my pap 2 weeks ago. Is Sammuel at home?

Lou just get a good trim! Grow it out still!


----------



## SBB

Hey casey yeh he stayed home with D and my sister was round. 
Smear wasn't too bad but I always feel horrid afterwards!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I had my smear a couple of weeks ago Suz, hate it! Was more painful now they have their new spatulas too! 

Verna, good luck with your new FS! :hugs: 

Lou, have fun at the salon! I keep getting tempted to cut all my hair off... then I whimp out! :rofl:

Caz, hope they're good signs hon! Fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

I wonder how lisa's first day back is going. She's venturing back into the "real world"! Ha. I guess Marg is back there too.


----------



## kcw81

Geez I guess everyone has gone and got themselves a life ! no chatting today barely cuz everyone has better things to do. ahh boo. not that I ever say that much but I like to read! selfish true but I suck at typing on the ipod so thats why.


----------



## SBB

We are all very quiet! I have been trying to work! Am also really tired... I've got to the stage where I need a good sleep! Happens every couple of weeks... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh also brown cat bought in a mouse which we spent half an hour trying to catch, then it went under the floorboards! :dohh: 

Sammuel is asleep in his cot, I have come to bed early but of course can't sleep. He'll wake up soon, it's time for the 'half ten twitch' as we call it! 

Going to get a spray tan tomorrow, my sister organised it for my birthday thing which we're having on sunday... I hope I don't go orange :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hey girls! I now have considerably less hair!! :thumbup: And it's blonde again! Yay!!

How we all doing? X


----------



## Onelildream

picture picture, LOU!

I am trying to get all of our Halloween costumes ordered...well all the fabric and such...so frustrating I can't find what I want! This year we are the Incredibles. Max is dash, Maddie is Violet, Connor is Jack jack...and we are Mr and Mrs incredible! I will have to find long sleeve red shirts and also convince my hubs to wear red leggings. HOPEFULLY he will let me get the shiny red ones! :rofl: it will be quite the sight!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: chell we will DEFINITELY need pics of that!!! 

Lou photo please :D 

Has anyone noticed that when Lou isn't on much it goes very quiet?! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

You cheeky biaaatch!!! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I want pics of those costumes!

So it's my first day back at work and i got a call telling me that daniel rolled over for the first time (tummy to back). Seriously???? First day back and I already missed something big :(. 
Other than that it feels great to be back at work. Pumping here feels totally bizarre though.... I'm whipping my boobs out at work 2x a day, lOl


----------



## kcw81

I know (about lou) Well she is the magnet hub that brought us together. :)

Great u have a mouse in the house! Hope it stays away suz. Yeah just go the low level on the spray tan to be safe! 

Chell that is so funny! I want to see pics for sure!

Lou so glad u are blonder again! It's nice to lighten up for the summer and dark roots look greasy faster!


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> You cheeky biaaatch!!! :shock: :rofl:

:rofl: I meant it in a nice way!!! Like everyone likes chatting with you :flower: 

Oh yeh the mouse ran over my foot and I screamed :haha: 

Well Sammuels half ten twitch was a little late, I fed him standing up(!) then tried to put him back down which didn't go well so now he's in bed with us again! Will try again tomorrow... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh Lisa I missed your post! Sorry you missed him roll :( pumping at work must be kind of strange! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Lisa so glad u liked being back! Don't worry Daniel will roll till the cows come home in a short while.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry you missed the roll Lisa! Glad you enjoyed work though! :thumbup:

You girls wouldn't know what to do without my chatterbox ways! :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: Lou. I love when you say "cheeky"

Suz-better watch out, Lou has guns...

Lisa-sorry u missed that. Pretend u didn't know and make it the 'first time' when you get home. :)

OMGosh, very excited about our costumes. I hope it all comes together....


----------



## babyloulou

You know Chel, you know!! :winkwink: :gun:


----------



## kcw81

Lisa what'd u do while u pumped since there's no tv? Also how was it seeing Dan when u picked him up- it had been awhile!


----------



## lisaf

I intended to watch Netflix on my iPad while pumping, but I had trouble getting connected to the network and it's not really work-related so I didn't want to take up someone's work time.

I was frustrated when I got home to be honest. He wouldn't look at me or smile and was horribly fussy. SIL gave me info that I didn need (a blow-by-blow of each diaper change). He was off his schedule but I'm not sure if it was their fault since he woke up early from a nap and farted up a storm so he was gassy and that's part of why he was so horribly fussy for me too.
I got majorly irritated when I realized they stuck him in a 9 month sleeper outfit though...one that hadn't been washed (they removed the tags from a few outfits that they had clearly tried on). For fucks sake I have dividers in the closet for the sizes! And who puts an unwashed item on an infant??? Grrr
I blame DH too though for not showing them all the clothes in the drawers. Not life or death but just irritating.

So anyway, I had left the house while D was still keeping and I felt really disconnected from him for an hour or so when I picked him up. I hate to admit that I didn't miss him much at all while I was at work. 
Just feel kind of depressed in general about it all.


----------



## kcw81

Aww Lisa it will get better- give it time for the routine to settle and for all involved to get used to it . I am proud of u for managing everything today successfully. It's alot of change and management !


----------



## lisaf

THanks Casey. I just wish they had a bit more common sense about stuff...it felt like they were playing dress up with him. There was a dresser full of clothes that are washed and fit...
DH will show them the clothes that fit tomorrow and explain about he unwashed clothes thing.
SIL was so excited to watch him and has been full of busy-body/basic advice that you would think she might have spent some time running across info like washing clothes and nor letting babies watch tv.


----------



## kcw81

U know what I am horrible and don't always wash the new stuff! well we have only had like 10 new outfits, the rest were 2nd hand but I prob didnt wash 3 of them before wearing. shhhh don't tell anyone.


----------



## lisaf

Lol! I never wash my own clothes when they are new ;). 
I was just mad that they chose a new, unwashed item(that didn't even fit) when there are piles of washed clothes to choose from
They had even tried a few other ones on that didn't fit either so I don't know why they didnt figure it out


----------



## lisaf

Yuck... I just washed bottles and despite using 4 bottles today, there were only 2 dirty nipples..... Here is hoping they at least washed one before re-using it. There is a whole stack of clean nipples in a open container on the counter. Guess DH forgot to show them that too :(. Hope that isn't why he had so much gas and was so fussy.


(p.s. Thanks for letting me gripe about this stuff)


----------



## Onelildream

Aww, Lisa. It's so hard, I know. I'm sorry.

My mom is taking maddie to lagoon (an amusement park) tomorrow. :cry: I am scared out of my mind. I know I have to let my little girl leave the nest, but I can't stop thinking about all that can go wrong... They could get in an accident (it's 1 hr drive) my mom could lose sight of her, she could be kidnapped, she could be hurt, what if my mom let's her go to the bathroom alone and she's hurt, she could lose a shoe and have to walk barefoot (she only has flip-flops that fit right now) and she's going to a huge rollercoaster type park, what if she doesn't get enough water or sunscreen... Ahhhh. The list keeps multiplying in my head! I have had this terrible recurring nightmare all through my teen and 20s that I am a single mom of three boys. It has haunted me since I had my baby girl bc I am terrified I will lose her (and my husband)... Makes me never want to let her out of my sight. But I have to let her grow up... :cry: sob.


----------



## lisaf

Aww Chell :hugs: wish I could say something to make you feel better. That dream is haunting but those things rarely happen. Stranger abductions are sooooo rare. Sunburn is a possibility but we all got burned once or twice as kids and at least in my case it was almost always my own fault, lol.
Focus on how much fun she is going to have and the memories she is going to make. Hang in there! You are doing the right thing by letting her have some freedom!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, sorry you missed the roll and everything was so irritating for you. In a way I think that's why letting a "stranger" rath than a family member look after him will be better. One always feels less inclined to correct or tell off a family member. I'm sure things will feel better when you settle in to the routine. :hug:

Chell, I know hoe you feel hon. Every time I leave Lili or let someone take her off for a walk without me I go through all the worst case scenarios! To be honest I do it with all my family members to a certain extent. But sometime I get myself tied up into knots going through scenarios. As Casey said though try to focus on all the fun she'll have and keep yourself busy whilst they're out! :hugs:

Ok, so I have long straight hair and really want a change... I'm too whimpy to cut it short, but was thinking about a body wave perm... Like Kelly Brook (Ukers)... What do you guys think?


----------



## SBB

Jess I'd love to have my hair wavy too (not sure what Kelly brooks is like) but is your hair as long as mine? Mines probably halfway between bra strap and top of bum! Anyway, I vaguely mentioned it to a couple of hairdressers, and they told me it wouldn't stay in because my hair is too long/heavy... Now I'm not sure that's really true! So would be v interested to know if you are told different... 

Lisa sorry they irritated you. What specifically is depressing you about it? Or just the whole situation? I think you've been thrown into this new arrangement but once it's up and running it will be fine :hugs:

Chell she will be fine. I totally get how you're worried :hugs: but she'll have loads of fun! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think that would look lovely Jess! I'd love my hair like that but mines too straggly when it gets long- hence me having it all cut off yesterday!! If your hair is thick enough to look "bouncy" when it's done then go for it!! X


----------



## babyloulou

The hairdresser might be right Suz. My mum could never keep a perm in when her hair was long- although it was past her bum!


----------



## Peach Blossom

My hair is touching my bra strap... And there is lots of it!!! I'll see what they say, but I mentioned the length on the phone and didn't say anything when I called earlier... I just want a change ya know?! I want to be looking fabulous when I go back to work... Well at least half way to yummy mummy! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sure that length will work Jess x


----------



## lisaf

Suz, I guess I just expected to miss him more, for him to have missed me. I didn't expect him to be so fussy and just a pain when I got home (unusual for him). Just felt sucky


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not stopped to day walked in to town to get ds uniform then walked back just got in now hate not have in a car i have got thrush again in 2ww had it last month in 2ww to sick of it now x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww good luck Caz! Sorry about the thrush :hugs:

Lisa- maybe he was fussy because of the big change to his routine? It must be a big thing for a baby used to being with his mummy all day xx

I've just been out to lunch with another teacher from school- was nice. Ben demolished some food and chucked some around! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> Suz, I guess I just expected to miss him more, for him to have missed me. I didn't expect him to be so fussy and just a pain when I got home (unusual for him). Just felt sucky

Lisa it was only the first day... I think it's normal not to have missed him loads since it was really a break!! I think you'll miss him more as time goes on... 
And yeh he's totally going to be a bit fussy with the changes, he'll soon get used to it. And once he's a bit bigger and squealing when he sees you after you've been at work it'll be lovely!! 

I am all orange!!! Not really, I look really brown! We are off out tonight and the ILs are coming to look after S (he'll just be asleep) we are just going to dinner at friends in the village... 

UKers there's a sale on at little legs https://www.thelittlelegscompany.com/toddler-clothes-summer/summer-sale.html

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Well, she's leaving in half an hour. I put all the necessities in her backpack! Oh jeez, I'll be a wreck when she starts kindergarten in a few weeks!

Had a horrible dream last night. My ex had some people loot my house and steal my car so he could distract me, dumped my contacts and upped my prescription glasses, so when I put them on I couldn't see...he switched my phone with one that didn't work...so I tried to call 911 but couldn't. Then had cases of water dropped off at the end of the street so no one could access my house. He told me to kiss my babies goodbye and come with him or he would kill them. Sob. He said he had been watching me for years and knew everything about my schedule, etc. It was horrible....and all too vivid. I woke up in a panic. 

Doesn't help I was terrified about Maddie leaving, now in knots over that and my dream. :cry:


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-does it rub off on your clothes? or when you sweat?


----------



## SBB

That's a horrible dream chell :cry: 

Yeh it will come off on my clothes today but be ok after I've showered in the morning... You can't get it wet/sweat for 8 hours!!! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

I know, worst dream ever. I could even hear his voice just how i remember it. he would totally do it too...he was scary.

lol. try not to sweat, k? can u turn that off like a switch? haha.


----------



## kcw81

Suz I bet u look fab! Love a good tan. Looks good on everyone.

Chell you have an ex? Do tell? Sorry about yr dream that is pretty bad. You must be just worried about the kids, espec your dd who is going to be just fine today! She will have a blast! Try not to think about it if it is bothering u. 

Jess get a few hilights! That might look cool.

Lisa like I said things will get hammered out better over time with work and I agree w suz about it being normal to not miss him and him just being fussy. It's just the first day! Be happy it went as well as it did! What if u were all sad and crying all day over Daniel? Not good!


----------



## kcw81

I get spray tans like 6 times a year for special occasions or vacations. it always lasts for awhile even though I work out as long as I don't totally scrub myself after showering or shave my legs every single day (which I don't need to do everyday anyway). I have a package of 10 right now that hasn't been used since the baby because who needs to be awesomely tan when they are at home with a baby all day!


----------



## kcw81

Hi- quick ? - when Jimmy is one and I give him cow milk, dies it have to be whole or can it be 1 percent?


----------



## Onelildream

KC-I do have a few exes...An a former fiance too. My ex from high school and I were together for 6 years. He was manipulative and emotionally abusive. I don't want to get too much in to it, bc it will make the nightmares worse, but he always threatened that if I left him he'd kill my first born...etc...and in college he held me against my will for a few days, and drugged me. :( I was a missing person and everything. It was so horrible. I found out in High School he was sleeping with a few girls behind my back, although they didn't tell me until it had been over 2 years of continual "relations" with them. I stayed with him bc he threatened me all the time. Omgosh, we all have skeletons in our closets, right? I had to move to get away from him; packed up and left college mid-degree. Oh, and he was a drug dealer. Serious. I was in such denial about that, as he swore he wasn't....but years later it all made sense....the pager(s), the late and early night drives where he had to visit "friends", the nights I would drink something and not remember anything that happened.... I was so niave. :( wow. I am so blessed to have a good life now.

My other 2 exes were saints compared to him. The one after 'DEALER' was verbally abusive and controlling, but a step up from DEALER. We prob would be together still but he had a porn problem that made me snap (um he liked old ladies), and the next one was a dorky mormon boy. I was engaged to him. Pretty much bc I was sick of getting my heart broken and he would NEVER hurt me. We broke off the engagement bc I wasn't attracted to him at all. THAT was really hard to say to him.

Then, I met and fell in love with the nicest man I've ever known. My hubby. He is amazing. Will never hurt me, and is pretty sexy, if I do say so myself! Totally unexpected. I went through counseling for years...even marriage counseling before we were married and sex counseling bc of all the trauma I had had. Betcha guys would never think all that about me, huh?

Surprise.


----------



## Onelildream

kc-whole milk first. after 2, you can get the watered down stuff. ;)


----------



## SBB

I think whole milk casey. Not sure what 1% is? Low fat? From
What I've read they should never have reduced fat versions or semi skimmed milk etc. Well not while they're still little anyway... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Thanks guys. Yah 1% is low fat. I wanted to compromise and have us all be able to drink 2 percent since whole is a bit thick for my taste.


----------



## Onelildream

kc i told you all about my ex on the last page...but don't judge me!


----------



## kcw81

Omg chell! I can't believe that! Was your evil ex a Mormon? Were u always Mormon? Omg what a nightmare I am sorry u had to go thru that, kidnapped??? Wow. Made u a lot stronger I bet but geez louise who wants to go thru that? I am happy u found Lars!


----------



## kcw81

I can see why you still dream about this guy chell. Xxoo


----------



## SBB

Bloody hell Chell!!!! I can't believe that... So glad you got away and found yourself a lovely man... But jeez no wonder you still dream about him... After those threats I'm not surprised. Yay for lovely Lars! 

I think we all come to our senses in the end. Well most of us. My 2 main BFs before Danny were both compulsive liars. I am not and never have been a pushover in any area of my life, but for some reason I did just put up with it from them. The first one also was pretty emotionally abusive and occasionally violent. Not too bad but still... we got together when I was 18 and he was 26 (what does that say about him for a start?!) and he just wrecked my confidence, but I stuck with him 'cos I loved him' - how pathetic!! He also liked porn but not old ladies :rofl: 
He once showed me a pic in a lads mag of this woman (obv very attractive) and told me she was his ex, Later found out his ex was actually a total minger and he'd just picked out this random woman with the sole purpose of making me feel shit about myself :( 

Then after him my BF was a total compulsive liar. It was so ridiculous, one of the many lies he told was that his dad bought him a guitar for his 21st and got it engraved. Then when I asked to see it he said his uncle had it for re-stringing - er yeh, his uncle must have had it the whole 2 years we were together! I felt sad for him about that lie cos it was obviously just about a fantasy great relationship with his dad... 
After we split he told me he was going to Africa to 'help sick children'. He phoned me one night saying they'd been fired at and had to leave their camp, and all about the sick kids with HIV. Erm yeh, turned out he'd been in Barcelona!!!!! 
Final one: He told me (also after split) they'd bought his mum a puppy for her bday. I saw his mum and said 'how's the puppy'? "er what puppy?' she said. I panicked and thought I'd ruined her surprise, so fumbled an answer... Anyway, of course it was a lie. He even showed my sister a picture of the local pub dog (about 8 years old) to PROVE this puppy wasn't a lie :rofl: what a TOOL!!!!! 

I guess it's ex stories night tonight! 

Where's Ellen and Laura lately? 

x x x


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Thanks guys. Yah 1% is low fat. I wanted to compromise and have us all be able to drink 2 percent since whole is a bit thick for my taste.

Yeh I could never drink whole milk! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Holy crap suz! That's crazy - I hate liars and I don't understand compulsive liars. What is their motivation? I am glad u r done with those fools! Danny is great. 

I have no exes. :) waited till I was 28 to get with bob and that's that.


----------



## babyloulou

My ex was an absolute wanker too! :-( 6 years of my life I wasted on the evil waste of space! :shock: (he's also the reason Stes got a wonky nose- he beat Ste up twice over the years and broke his nose!) He also broke two of my ribs the day we finally split up!


----------



## kcw81

Frick ! Omg thank goodness you all have yr lovely men now!


----------



## SBB

Oh my god Lou - what a prick :( 

Casey I don't know what the motivation to lie is... I don't get it. I am always honest. I was so relieved when Danny told me he was in a band, and it was actually true! I thought he might be lying :haha: 

Ok I'm off for Dinner, ILs sitting with Sammuel... 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Jeez, some of these men are such bums!! My exes were just lazy bums with no motivation at all...my first didn't have a drivers license even and he was 25 and lived with his grandparents. My second ex was a bit better...he could at least drive but had no motivation really to do anything with his life. I always paid for everything and I knew that wasn't going to last. And then he charged my credit card up and I broke it off with him. Dated around and tried to work it out with him and after a couple of months I thought we'd be better as friends. True stroy, one night soon after that I prayed for God to send me a man with a job a car and a sense of humor. About a week later I found OH on match.com and we have been inseparable ever since!

Not bad compared to Chell and Lou's exes!! So glad we finally met our knights in shining armor!!


----------



## kcw81

Wow talk of the exes scared everyone away! Jimmy was a butt today and makes this loud yelling noise when he is fussy so all day long my ears are ringing with this yelp he does when he is bored or whatever reason. Makes ne crazy! My belly hurts so a fussy Jimmy is much harder to deal with. I didn't work out today and yesterday and that is making me pent up too. We are both fussy!

Chell hope dd had fun today!. Lisa hope day 2 was better! Suz hope u had fun out tonight! Marg glad u r playing me some close ones in words! Also glad u decided to try match.com! Lou waiting on a pix of your coif.


----------



## lisaf

Wow, scary exs!! I never had an abusive ex, but I dated a compulsive liar. That puppy story is exactly the kind of crap he would pull. I had just had my car totaled and he told me his uncle had a car dealership and was going to get me a new car. I doubted him but he kept insisting and kept coming up with excuses and delays.

Today was worse with SIL and mil :(. Well, mostly mil. Daniel was totally gassy all day. SIL went to get food and he fussed so mil gave him a bottle....it was freaking nap time! We keep telling her and telling her his rhythm and she just keeps not following it (not deliberately defyingbus, just completely forgetting). She also didn't put him down for his afternoon nap because she said he wanted to play. Well, when I came home he was exhausted, fussed all evening. Didnt look me in the eye or smile at me once.
I'm ok with being away from him, but I hate coming home to see him so not himself. It really felt like I was holding someone else's baby :(
I really feel that it's because they aren't following his routine. So effing frustrated


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah total losers! So glad we are all out of those crappy relationships!

Kc to answer u I was not a very good girl from 14-22. My grandma died and I totally rebelled. To give you some insight to who I was, my high school best friend is now a bartender and a suicide girl. Rofl. She's covered in tattoos. :) I wasn't really a practicing mormon until I was 22. My ex was def not Mormon. And the porn one was Greek orthodox. Part of the reason we broke up was bc he said if I ever went back to "the Mormon church" he would dump me in a heartbeat. I always knew I wanted to straighten my life out, so I knew it was inevitable we'd break up. Oh yeah, and I never felt quite old enough for him. :rofl:

Lou-Suz- :hugs: breaks my heart your ex was abusive.

My sweet baby came home safe! :happydance: and had a great time! We took the boys to the fair and had a blast there


----------



## Onelildream

:( sorry Lisa! Why can't they just stick to his schedule?? Argh.


----------



## kcw81

That is frustrating Lisa sorry. Well if they can't follow instructions and they end up ruining Daniels schedule then just take full time to the drug lady.

Chell it makes sense you had a somewhat wild past - you seem so much more wise to the ways of the world than you would have if you grew up strict to the religion. Not stereotyping Mormons, I mean in general a strict religious upbringing of any sort tends to shelter one. Anyway I like that you constantly surprise me!


----------



## lisaf

It's just so depressing to only have negative interactions with Daniel 2 days in a row :(. He's asleep when I leave and then come home to him all messed up. SIGH


----------



## kcw81

Aww that sucks. This weekend you can reconnect right?


----------



## lisaf

Yep! :)


----------



## lisaf

Just found out that SIL has been making sure Daniel swallows extra air 'to help him burp'. Seriously want to smack her


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: what a strange girl


----------



## lisaf

Well, my Hispanic coworker told me her family gives babies bean juice to help them fart, so SIL isn't the only one who thinks up these stupid things.


----------



## SBB

:dohh: Lisa... Have you written down the instructions for them? Nap and feed times etc? 

Ok, I had a WEIRD dream!! I was in a huge house with lots of people and had to protect it from these 'pikeys' or travellers... They kept appearing at windows and stuff. Anyway 2 got in and one got me and was holding me down. I sensed that he fancied me so I kissed him to get him to drop his concentration and when he did I whipped him over and had him pinned down! So anyway the other baddie was his dad, who found that really funny! So we all started laughing, then went off to have some lunch downstairs. 
The pikeys explained why they were trying to get in to the house, I can't remember why but we kind of made friends. Anyway, one o them got a call that there was a man at the doctors surgery firing at people. So we were all on the look out for him. 
This Indian guy appeared at the window and had a gun. He got in the house and was about to shoot everyone, but I was behind him so I picked up a chair and hit him over the head! I faltered cos I wasn't sure.. So didnt hit him hard. Then I had to hit him loads of times to kill him. Then I threw up! 

So anyway, after that this guys brother asked to see me, he said thank you for doing it cos his brother was bad. Then the guys wife wanted to see me! So this woman took me to see her, at some bridal group (not sure why she would be at a group for women getrig married since she already was). Anyway we had to sit through this group, looking at all the hideous dresses, and seeing a transexual with huge hands show us these weird umbrellas! 
Then the woman said she had something for us, and went away and came back riding this huge horse, which she got to spin around in circles etc. Then a really old classic car, or a tv channel subscription. She said we could choose which gift we wanted for killing her husband!!! 
WTF?!?!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz!! :rofl: You been around Lisa too long! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow, you guys have some crazy pasts! Nothing so sinister for me although 4 of my exes are now gay and 2 of them ended up together! :rofl: gotta love the theatre!!

Lisa sorry that things aren't going well with you SiL and Daniel. Have fun with him this weekend! :hugs:

Suz, you crazy dreamer! That full
Moon last night must have affected you on a big way! Full moon plus riots! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh btw... I'm in the hairdressers having my hair done... Eek! Hope I don't look like a poodle!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Jess FOUR of your exes are gay?! And two got together - that's hilarious!!! 

I'm so excited about your hair! I want to know everything! And see pics. How much? How long did it take? Etc etc.. 

Danny is convincing me to go to Costco :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Jess! :thumbup:

I'm off shopping to Westfield now to hopefully upgrade my phone to an iPhone4 :happydance:

Here's my hair just for you Casey.... (it's blonder than it looks in this photo- and I've got my eyes shut!! :rofl: )



https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/54dfae27.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh god... Hair looks a bit crazy. The hairdresser said it would relax after the first wash... Hope so!!! I went in for Kelly brook and have come out with Andy McDowell in 4 weddings!!! :rofl: :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, your hair looks lovely! Xx


----------



## babyloulou

peach blossom said:


> oh god... Hair looks a bit crazy. The hairdresser said it would relax after the first wash... Hope so!!! I went in for kelly brook and have come out with andy mcdowell in 4 weddings!!! :rofl: :cry:

picture!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Lou the iPhone 5 will be out soon! Or at least the next version of the 4 - I'd wait!! 

I can't see the pic my phone won't load it :(

Jess I'm sure it does calm down! Let's see it now so we can compare :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh I can see it now lou - looks lovely!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Don't laugh!!
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/3f33704d.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

They're lovely girls Jess- it'll be lovely when it drops tomorrow xx


----------



## kcw81

Oh Lou I love it! Looks clean and shiny and blonde!

Jess it looks really pretty ! Sexy actually!

Suz yr dream was an adventure! Did u drink wine last nite?

Jimmy had a middle of the night wake up for the first time in a long while. Nothing seemed wrong so I fed him a bottle- extra milk for him based on his regular needs. Weird. He must have known I called him a butt yesterday.


----------



## SBB

Jess it looks nice! How much did it cost / how long did it take? 

Casey haha jimmy got his revenge!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

It cost £65 and took 2 hours Suz...


----------



## kcw81

I just looked up Kelly brook. She's a hottie! Bet she's got a weave Jess.

Suz I just saw Keb mo on Conan obrien- he was good but his song lyrics sucked! He kept saying- now that you gotta, whole enchilada... Ha. I used to like his stuff and got CDs and stuff like 8 yrs ago.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls walked 2 and a half mile to asda with nieces bby so i could put the shopping on the pram half way back the wheel fell of the pram haha luckely oh fixed it and it got us home with the shopping well ff has still not put my cross hairs in i no i o any way so fx for my bfp this month lou love your hair hun jess yours is lovely nothing wrong with it x x x


----------



## SBB

Oooh ok, my dad is giving me some money for my bday on the condition I spend it on myself (I have a tendency to buy things for baby/house/other people) so maybe I could get my hair done :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz that's great! Do it!


----------



## SBB

Saw who Casey?? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Keb mo? Didn't u go to his concert?


----------



## SBB

No I never heard of him!!! We went to bb king!! 

Costco is SHIT!!!! never again. It no cheaper than supermarket... In fact more expensive! I went and got a membership refund then left. Load of crap!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Have you tried JTF Suz? Do you have one near you? It's cheaper than Costco x


----------



## kcw81

well costco is cheaper for certain things. like if you use thir monthly coupon to buy toilet paper, or pepsi vitaimins etc. then you have to buy so much of it you won't have to go buy it for a long ass time so that is a savings too of your time and gasoline. also laundry detergent and paper towls and such is handy and cheap to buy in bulk there. Other than those things it is kind of dumb!


----------



## SBB

Don't think we have jtf lou :shrug: 

Yeh I guess for a few things it's ok but I know we'd never go again so don't need to be a member! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Costco is much cheaper for most things. Fruit and veggies are super cheap too. But of course you end up buying more than you need and if it goes bad then you wasted money.

Love the new hair girls! You both look gorgeous :)


----------



## SBB

Lisa here it's definitely not cheaper than the supermarket. Some of the stuff is things we usually buy, and we pay less! 

We didn't look at fruit and veg though cos I was pissed off with it all by then! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm on my snazzy new iPhone 4!! :happydance: And they are sending off my iphone3 to repair the screen (on insurance) so I'll have that to sell too!! :lol:


----------



## TySonNMe

Love the hair girls! 

Lisa, I'm sorry your in laws are being stupid!


----------



## SBB

Yay for the iPhone 4! I love mine :) 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I have a crummy old iPhone 3 :(. Lol....it's super slow though, I think I need to restore it


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies! I have to wait to get my iphone until november. lucky girls!


----------



## Onelildream

I'm teaching my DD to read, and I just want to say, the English language SUCKS! Words like WHAT WHO SAW NEW WANT YES are so hard for little kids...and remembering them by sight is nearly impossible! So frustrating, why can't everything be phonetic?!


----------



## babyloulou

It is sooooo hard Chell!! I teach dyslexic kids and kids on the Autistic spectrum at school... you can imagine trying to explain the concept to them!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-how do they know they are dyslexic? Maddie mixes b p q d up all the time. Sometimes she'll read the word completely backwards. Is that a form of dyslexia? or just a kindergarten phase?


----------



## babyloulou

It's totally normal Chell- most kids do it to some degree. It's not a sign of dyslexia unless they are still doing it when they reach secondary school (around age 11) and cannot grasp the difference even when explained. When little uns are learning to read its normal for eveything to get mixed up- like you say its such a hard language!! It's such a massive thing for them to grasp! And don't worry- d's, b's and p's are the most common ones at her age to mix up too xx


----------



## Onelildream

Went the fair again! So much fun! We talked to the ballet there and they asked maddie to come audition for the nutcracker. Awww how cute would that be if she was in the nutcracker as a clown? Soooo excited for her!

Autitions are next month. She also starts dance class next month! :)

Thanks Lou for the info. I thought it had to be common as they are so similar! She is doing awesome tho. Only 8 or 9 kindergarten sight words left! She has about 40 of them all figured out!

Well off to bed; church tomorrow. I get to wake up, get ready, get all 3 kids ready, and be to church before 9. Ha. So much fun!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls, it's my BBQ/picnic day today! So I won't be on much until later maybe and I may be drunk!! :D 

Have a lovely day everyone! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well sunday roast on the go oh upstairs on the xbox live son at his nan and grandads wooppp chill for me till i have to get up and do dinner i will be testing 23rd if no :af: enjoy your bbq hun x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Have a nice day Suz and Caz! :flower:

Chel- that would be so cute if she gets in the show! :lol:

Well we finally have our first tooth here!! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

aw lou i bet thats why hes been playing up hun awww my niece's bby has 2 bottom ones x x x


----------



## kcw81

Wow Lou! Lets see it! Jimmy still has none!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay! Good going Ben! :)


----------



## SBB

Yay Ben! Which tooth is it? 

Well I had a lovely day, a couple of nice drinks and lots of friends and presents :D 
I have missed 2 feeds so boobs are fairly huge! 

Jess how is the hair looking? I think I might get mine done! When are you allowed to wash it? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Glad you had a nice time Suz! Sounds lovely! :flower:

It's his bottom right tooth! Sooo cute!!  Not sure how I can get a photo of it- he won't even let me look at it without biting me! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Aw yeh that's the one sammuel got first too :) he used to love me checking his teeth, but now he hates it!!! 
The last couple of days he's started grinding his teeth - it's horrible!!!

I really need to pump, but I can't be bothered! Sammuel had a late bottle so wont need a feed for a bit, and both my boobs are totally huge! I'm in bed though now. Maybe I should pump :( 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I spoke too soon! He woke up so he's deflating one boob now! The other can wait :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! Just swap him half way so you you get equal half-half boobs!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hairs calmed down but smells and feels horrible! I can wash it tomorrow so will report back then! :)

Had another break down in front of Joe today. Noting really triggered it bi was feeling really low. I just don't feel on top of everything. I think I may go and talk to my gP about PND... I feel so out of control of everything and it really getting to me. Even small things like putting the dishwasher on and then finding a dirty plate can get me really upset. I feel like I'm failing. I know it's irrational too, but I can't stop it....


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Jess :hugs: How are things with Joe at the moment? Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

They're ok, but he's so busy that we don't spend anytime together... Having said that when I was crying earlier he just sat across from me on the sofa and I had to ask him for a hug... He's off to Tel aviv for 3 days this week. I might send him off with a long letter... :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Ste can be like that if I'm upset- he doesn't know how to handle it and just backs off sometimes! He is affectionate the rest of the time though. Has Joe got any better day to day with the affection stuff? X


----------



## babyloulou

Does he help lots with Lili? X


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hey I totally don't want to crash your guys' thread but I just wanted to say THANK YOU to who ever started this...I started a thread on ttc about any success stories for 50mg cd3-7 and NO ONE replied...so it really got me down in the dumps today. Plus I went to fill my Rx after a horrible day and my doc forgot to put my name on the script so I have to wait...anyways..this was my tquestion...

Hey girls I'm 11dpo pretty sure af will show tomorrow. Read my journal in my signature for my history...doc says if no bfp this cycle I'm starting clomid 50mg cd3-7. I'm on metformin also 500mg once a day for now...just started that. 

Anyways just wondering how many if you ovulated way earlier than normal and if it resulted in a bfp the first month or if its pretty much test run that wastes a month just to see how it goes. I'm going to take it at night but any other advice or comments? 

Thanks again and H&H 9 months to all of you! ! CONGRATS!


----------



## kcw81

Jess I am sorry you are feeling out of control. I know this doesn't help any but it is totally normal! I feel like that ALL THE TIME. I always feel anxious when things aren't quite in line. I think its just being a new mom with a tiny baby who is our sole responsibility and having our DHs sort of gone a lot working, so it really is up to us to hold down the fort. But if you think you need meds you would know I guess, for sure talk to a doc about how you are feeling and see what they think. It should get better once you get out more with work because the baby and your day to day mommmyhood won't be your one and only thing going on, you will have a nice distraction of mental challenges at work to change it up. Hugs to you, I hope it gets better and I hope your hair smells better!

Gdane I had a total late ovulation naturally without drugs, like around CD 20-CD30 at times. I went on clomid and the very first cycle at 50mg I ovulated way earlier than is normal for me, around CD 16 or something and I got the BFP the first round. I think I just needed the kick start to get the ovulation on a normal early day like normal ladies do. Good luck to you! Oh yeah you are totally welcome here!


----------



## lisaf

Aw Jess, definitely talk to someone if you're feeling overwhelmed by normal things all the time. PND can come on anytime in the first year.
I think I heard someone say that if you're not enjoying being a mom at least 51% of the time, then you need help. (thats not to say that you don't love your child, but just that you find most of it to be difficult rather than enjoyable)

I totally feel like my PND is back.. same as if I didn't have the meds at all. I think its all this stress that is just overwhelming my abilities to cope with my PND. Will see how it goes over the next week or 2 before going to the doctor.

Had a lovely weekend home with Daniel, got him back on track and he's on a normal routine, not gassy at all, not overly fussy... now to see if the drug lady messes him up as bad as my inlaws do :rofl:
Have to put down a deposit in case we pull him out without giving notice.. didn't expect that, but oh well, right?


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- sorry bout the unexpected deposit! :(

Jess- it totally can sneak up on u. Don't feel bad about having to go on something. I love the hair btw. It will be so easy once it relaxes! I'm jealous! I want easy hair! I really think a letter might be a good idea to get it all out... Then u can be a but more forward with how u r feeling.

Lou- love the hair too! U are so stinkin cute! Yay for ben's tooth. Now all the rest will follow suit. Hopefully that means he'll be exhausted and actually sleep. :rofl: who am I kidding?! Sorry!

Gdane- I had 40 day cycles too. My first clomid cycle I got preg (but lost the baby) but my second cycle got preg again and have a lovely healthy little boy now. My ovulation was still later than normal but I was still able to get preg. I took 50mg days 3-7 I think, but ovulated day 18 I think.

Suz glad u had a good BBQ. U never told us what u picked out from that antique shop u were going to... What else did u get?

Lisa- oh geez! I hope things stay on schedule this week! Poor Daniel! ...poor you!

Afm great Sunday dinner with 3 couples over. And 3 more kiddos. The one little firecracker boy was back over; my heavens he is just so much! Gets all the kids riled up and fighting. I cannot handle it. No boundaries, that boy. Tomorrow celebrating hubs' birthday. Going school shopping for the little one. So excited for her! Going out to lunch with daddy... 

Been running 2 miles every (weekday) morning. :sick: I'm too out of shape tho. I thought of hubs running his marathon, after my first mile last week, and seriously broke down and cried. Hahahha. I felt awful just thinking of going that far!


----------



## Onelildream

Oh yeah forgot to tell u that my friend /neighbor was renting an old house and the landlords were trying to fix it up; painting, sanding, etc. Totally gave her 2 kids lead poisoning. Can u believe that?! Horrible. They have a 2 yr old and a 6 mo old that have to get bone marrow biopsies now and can have kidney failure. The one older one has had speech problems and now they know it's a form of mental r.e.t.a.r.d.a.t.I.o.n (apparently that is a swear word I cannot post) from lead poisoning. So horrible. Makes me never want an old house now!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Omg Chell, that's so awful about your neighbours kids. The poor things :(

Lisa, glad you had a good weekend with Daniel! Good luck with the drug lady!! :hugs:

I don't think that I would take drugs for PND just yet, I'd prefer CBT or something before that. It's probably cheaper for the NHS to give me drugs though! Lou, Joe's got better on the day to day affection stuff, well at least now I don't feel like I'm begging all the time! :D


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: we have loads of shit to clean up after yesterday :( house is a total mess!! 

Jess sorry you are feeling shit :hugs: I do think it's normal to some extent. I have days where I freak cos I cannot imagine how everything will get done, and something like a dirty muslin in the sink will tip me over the edge cos I can't see how I can even get the washing done! 
But my MW said to my family that if I don't seem myself to talk to them. I think if this is out of character for you then maybe you could do with some help dealing with it. You're right though I'm sure they'd rather give you drugs than CBT! much cheaper... But if you don't want drugs try and push for something else... :hugs: 

How's the hair today?! 

Chell that's so awful about those kids :cry: 

Lisa I'm glad you've had a nice weekend with Daniel... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here's the hair today Suz. Washed it this morning!

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/bb9eb62a.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Suz I keep meaning to tell you, currently the top search referral to my blog is "3D angel wings art"!! :)


----------



## SBB

It looks lovely Jess! Love the little flowers in it too - very cute! 
So will it drop out a bit more still? I think it looks lovely as it is though! 

Wow really?! How do people know?! I can make you another one for your charity again if you like. Or a big wool letter or something. Are you doing the auction this year? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Does your hair feel/smell better too? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Your hair looks lovely Jess! I was slightly concerned though when the photo first started opening cos all I could see was the spiky plant at the top! I thought that was your hair! :rofl:

Do you think the Joe thing is behind how you're feeling? Or is it the mothering bit? X

Chel- that's awful about those kids :cry:

X


----------



## babyloulou

I've just smashed my iPhone 4 already!! :cry: I haven't even had my iPhone 3 back yet after smashing that!! :rofl:

I managed to get some pictures of Ben's tooth....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/August%202011/025.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/August%202011/037.jpg


----------



## SBB

Noooooo lou!!! Literally smashed the screen? 

Cute tooth! :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

The back glass has shattered and there's a small crack on the front :-(

I'm slightly concerned that his tooth looks crooked already! :haha: Me and Ste have both got wonky teeth so the poor kid hasn't got a chance of having straight teeth!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I've just noticed you can see I'm watching Jeremy Kyle in the background!! :rofl: :blush:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well waiting in for the mechanic for the car he should of been her for 11 so he best hurry up hate staying in well nothing new her still sore boobs aw bens tooth x x x


----------



## SBB

:rofl: lou I didn't notice!! We all watch a bit of JK sometimes! 

I smashed my screen and I took it to apple and they replaced the whole phone for £100..

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've still got my insurance thankfully!! :thumbup:

Right I'm off to meet my friend and her daughter at the River Gardens xx


----------



## SBB

Oh that's ok then! I'm sure they'll be impressed with your second claim in as many days!!! 

Here is sammuels teeth 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/e50a86fc.jpg

X x x


----------



## kcw81

wow look at these cute little toofs! Its kinda hard to see on my ipod so I had to go sit at the desktop. wonder how bad it really does hurt to cut teeth. Guess we will never know!

Chell sounds like you had a fun crazy sunday seeing so many people and being so busy! Weekends are supposed to be for relaxation right? ha. Whatd you get for Lars bday?

Jess your hair looks so cute, love the little flowers! Do you always put flowers in there? 

This weekeend was weird, the inlaws were here for a night but the grandma said she had a cold on sunday so I was adamant she not touch jimmy and so they left early. We didn't see the point in them being here if she had to not touch anything. I also just wanted her to leave but thankfully I had a real excuse! who wants a sick baby? She had just flown in from Peru and so it was some weird south american cold. She bugs me so much but not as bad as lisa's situation for sure. I just get bugged by how she wants to chat all day long about stupid shit, all day long and she has bad breath. The granpa and my DH ignore her cuz they are allowed to as family. 

I am getting a little anxious on how it will be with the inlaws taking care of jimmy for a whole week while we go to hawaii in october based on how bad lisa says. I think I just have to be okay with the fact that we will come back and jimmy might be totally fussy and off schedule for awhile. He might not even like us anymore! And also I think he will cry the first 3 days with the inlaws because he still sobs everytime she starts jabbering at him. So I hope they can handle it. 

Well I am off to throw the ball with the dog out in the yard while holding the baby like I do 20 times a day.


----------



## kcw81

You guys I need help- what can I buy for bobs birthday? It's aug 29 and he says he doesnt want anything but peace and quiet. He is joking but seriously what's a neat gift I could preferably buy online? He has all the hi tek stuff he needs- and doesnt want to go anywhere. He likes sports and relaxing. He likes to Play stupid crazy chickens on the iPhone alot and do puzzles which is something I don't want to get cuz he tunes us out when doing one! Guys are so good at claiming their relaxation time aren't they? Any ideas for the guy who has it all ?


----------



## Peach Blossom

What about a puzzle of a photo of Jimmy? What is your budget? Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Or a day experience... A flying lesson or drive a race car type thing...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I forgot to say that I'd love for you to do another piece to auction this year. I thought that I could auction lots for a few smaller charities that aren't supported by the BLAC. :hug: xx


----------



## kcw81

that is a good idea jess! I wonder where you do something like a puzzle with a picture on it. I will have to google it! I could spend anywhere from 20 dollars to 300 dollars, it doesn't matter since he doesn't care! he hates leaving the house - or so he says - he is a total homebody. so the day experience would be like a hassle for him. thank you!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here you go Casey: https://www.venuspuzzle.com/order.php


----------



## babyloulou

What about a set of "daddy" photos like I did for Ste's Fathers Day Casey? X


----------



## SBB

I think the puzzle photo or daddy photos are great ideas! I am hopeless I can't think of anything!

Jess when is the auction going to be? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

it'll be the w/c 10th October Suz. xx


----------



## babyloulou

What other sort of things do you auction Jess? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

I auctioned theatre tickets as well last time. And I always donte 10% of anything I sell on Ebay. :)


----------



## babyloulou

I'm trying to think if there's anything I could donate - but I have no talents at all! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

thanks guys! I will look for a site that ships from USA but Jess that is a great idea. I Think I am going to do a photo of the dog instead of jimmy - save the jimmy stuff for fathers day. 

lou that daddy photo thing sounds hard - do you have to leave the house to do it? ha. but I am serious did you have to go to the photo shop?


----------



## babyloulou

No Casey- do you have a photo printer?

I ordered the foam letters and frame online. Then I took pictures of Ben with each letter in different outfits around the house and garden. Then I printed them on my printer xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, if you come to the concert you could come a little early and help blow up balloons! Or if I email you the flyer you could "donate" your contact list and forward it to everyone you know! :) xx


----------



## babyloulou

If we arrange a meet up for it that would be brill! And i'd definitely blow up balloons for you!!

Yes email me the flyer and I'll forward it on xx


----------



## SBB

I am losing my fucking mind. Sammuel still not asleep. Been awake all night. No naps today really so totally over tired. Want to bang my head against a wall. 

:( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Lou I don't think our printer does photos but I would have to ask Bob. I just ordered a 1008 piece puzzle of a blown up pic of our dog. I know he likes the pic cuz he made it a screen saver on the desk top. He likes to do 2000 piece plus puzzles but I couldnt find any here. Seriously he will have a puzzle going for like a week and work on it every night - he does the big ben ones and he does these ravensburger over 2000 piece ones. BORING and also hard. I think there is something to a persons brains if they like puzzles and sodukos, something strange. I like word stuff but that is different. 

Suz you may have already told us but when is your site probably going to go live? 

Lou those pics of Ben on FB are adorbs!! I really like the one of you with him altho he isn't perfectly smiley but you look good! that is whats important!


----------



## kcw81

ahh shit suz what is his problem? what can you do - I mean obviously you tried everything. is he playing or crying?


----------



## SBB

He's totally overtired casey :( I'm seriously about to snap. Danny is too. :cry:

My site will probably go live never. It's too hard, there's too much to do and I have a baby that refuses to fucking sleep :( 
Or maybe September! :haha:

I am going to scream into a pillow. 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

aww suz that sucks so bad! he has got to sleep sometime soon. I hate when they get like that, if they are overtired why can't they just sleep? poor little guy. if you do the cot does he scream his head off ?


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz- I'm sorry love :hugs: You know I've been there (regularly) too- I know how hard it is! :-( Is he just screaming?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Suz, I'm sorry. Hope he sleeps soon. Xx


----------



## SBB

Hes been so good the last few nights, I've fed him in bed then put him in the cot and after messing around for a bit he's just gone to sleep. 

But tonight I let him fall asleep on the boob for 10 mins then he was on my dress and I accidentally woke him getting it out from under him. Then he was just in his cot for ages whinging and playing, but then just didn't go to sleep. 

He got more and more tired so started crying, anyway Danny took him to listen to some pink floyd and he's finally asleep now. And I'm going to sleep too! 

What a shit day! Got fuck all done and ended with a 4 hour sleep battle :( 

Oh well at least tomorrow can't be worse... Surely?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sure tomorrow will be better Suz- you know how random these babies are :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sleep well Suz. :hugs: it's the bloody full moon knocking them about I swear! Lili has been a real whingey woo for the last couple of days!! Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's actually having the best evening for months- straight down at 7:30 with no wake ups so far. However..... that usually means come 2am he decides he's had enough sleep and the rest of the night is 5 hours of crying! I never get a good evening AND a good night!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Perhaps the full moon has the opposite affect on ben! :haha: you never know lou. Go to bed believing he'll sleep through and see what happens. Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Never Jess!!! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Oh another full moon? Time is flying! Suz good luck and Lou quit jinxing Ben by stating that things are going well! I swear If you tell someone they are sleeping they wake up! Good night to all u and thanks again for pitching ideas about the bday. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo I've thought of something else too Casey- what about a mousemat with a nice pic of him and Jimmy if he spends a lot of time on the computer?? X


----------



## kcw81

That's a good idea too! Hmm well save that one for the next occasion.


----------



## lisaf

I would have suggested tickets to a sports game but you said he's a homebody so I think the other girls have good suggestions. I'm a puzzle person myself, lol. I obsessively sort them by color etc. Those mosaic ones are the hardest (where the image is made up of tiny images). Then there are the all-black ones but I think that is boring.

Love the hair Jess!
Sorry about the rough day Suz.

Daniel did pretty well at the drug lady's house. She didn't quite keep him on his routine but he was my happy baby when I got him home which is what matters in the end. He didn't get quite enough sleep it seems, woke up early from his last nap then slept in the car. He was a bit fussy for her but that is normal adjustment period. He was fussy when I picked him up but that's cuz he was tired.
Had a massive poop explosion in the carseat which required taking the whole thing apart. DH was no help with that of course...


----------



## kcw81

Pooseat! Yuck! Knock on wood I would hate that to happen! So glad it went decent today! Yay and Daniel was happy! That's key. That's cool he is gonna be well socialized soon. Jimmy is too sheltered and will be shy unless I start forcing people on him!


----------



## lisaf

I was still shy even though I went to daycare etc... it did make me pretty independent though.. never had to be taken home from a sleepover in the middle of the night.

We have a 'piddle pad' in the carseat which caught the last poo leak. This time it leaked out right around the bottom buckle.. so it leaked through the hole in the piddle pad, through the hole in the infant support, through the bottom carseat cover, all over the buckle/strap, even underneath the styrofoam part of the seat and even out the bottom.
When I brought Daniel home, Buster was all over him, sniffing and licking which I assumed was because the drug lady has dogs too so it smelled like other dogs, lol...
if only Buster had cleaned up the whole mess :rofl:
I got it all over the other pieces to the carseat when I was trying to take off the soiled parts, so I had to wash just about every part. Our friends gave us their old carseat when their kid outgrew it.. having a 2nd seat is SO handy!!


----------



## babyloulou

Glad he went on ok Lisa! Sorry about the poo explosion! :sick:

Well we had a fantastic stretch from Ben! 8pm-3am without a single wake up- then exactly what I said would happen did! He wouldn't go back to bloody sleep! So 5am and here I am after a grand total of an hour and a half sleep myself! :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

Lou pls explain why u don't sleep when he sleeps?


----------



## lisaf

If I were in your shoes Lou, I'd pass out the instant he did! I don't know how you function! (and I'm the one who has ritalin to help me out :rofl:)

Which, by the way, my ritalin refills are ridiculous!!! They don't let you get refills at all. They also don't let the doctor fax in the prescription. I have to have a new prescription hand-written every month, either pick it up or have it mailed to me, and I have to walk it into the pharmacy myself. What a freaking pain in the butt!!!! And how is this drug prescribed for so many people?!?! I don't think it would be worth it! :rofl:

Here's a pic of me nursing Daniel, with our cat Biff snuggled up against Daniel's back. Not exactly facebook material but thought you girls might like it! :)
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth2238.jpg


----------



## lisaf

oh, and I totally have 'mommy thumb' (tendonitis) ... stupid heavy baby, lol
Its so freaking painful right now though.. I wore a brace all day and it didn't really help.


----------



## Onelildream

Cute pic Lisa!

Sorry bout the crappy sleepers Lou and Suz. :( 

and Jess, I hope things are getting better over there. I'm so excited about ur fundraiser! Wish I lived closer!

Kc- we got Lars a BBQ grill a couple weeks ago. Best investment ever! He now does all the cooking! :rofl:

My little girl got tons of new clothes for school and a backpack. Tears. Off to bed so I can run in the morning... Blah! Running makes me swear!


----------



## SBB

Chell is she excited about school?
I forgot to answer your question about what I picked out from the antique place - I didn't get anything in the end :( I wanted this cool old fold out sewing box, but it was pretty big and not really my style so I left it. Will maybe get one from eBay... 

Lisa I'm glad it went well with the drug lady! Would be funny if she found out you call her that!

Well done Ben for staying asleep a while. Not so well done for staying awake after :( 
Why do you go to bed so late?! 

Sammuel did well and slept til 4am I think after he'd finally gone to sleep... 

Right I need to get LOADS of work done today! 

Been thinking lots about Cat and Kinley and hope they're doing well. UKers when are you sending me your cards? 

And where are Ellen and Laura? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning. Been back to sleep for 2 hours while Ste got up with Ben! I'm knackered! :-(

I try to go to sleep when he does but it takes me hours to drop off! I'm never tired at nights! I've always had crazy insomnia! Ben definitely takes after me! 

Glad Sammuel did a little better! :thumbup: I can't believe Ben did 7 hours! :shock: Never thought he'd be capable of that!! 

I meant to ask you all about the cards. Are you sending "congratulations" cards? 

Lovely picture Lisa! So sweet!! I took my first ever nursing photo yesterday (don't know why I haven't before) because Ben was sticking two fingers up on it! :rofl: Ste's wanted to have a photo of him "giving the jacks" since he was born! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh great pic Lisa! I want one of all 5 of us in the bed, me Danny sammuel brown and grey!

Lou I am just going to send a card that doesn't have writing on, but will say congrats inside... 

Sammuel did 8 hours once too - amazing. Shame it was only once :haha: 
X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls! Glad Sammuel got some sleep finally! Hope u have a productive day suz!

Cute pic Lisa!

Lou I think u need to go to a dark quiet room with no baby monitor and no iPod and sleep! Put the monitor on high next to ste and let him get up for it but u go off by yourself and use white noise!

Chell good idea on the grill! Didn't u already have one? Is this one special?


----------



## lisaf

The one thing I miss about having Daniel in our room is having his sleep sheep, lol


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well sick of this weather rain sun rain sun hope your all well snl well to early hun fx its getting snug in there afm still sore nipples has some yellow colour cm to never have that colour it is normally white x x x


----------



## SBB

Good luck caz! 

Ok I need help girls, which logo do you prefer? Bear in mind the website is going to be selling all kinds of baby nursery decor, furniture, accessories. The style is modern with some retro and vintage items. 

Also to bear in mind is that the logo (or part of it) may be needed for other things later, such as putting on a label, sticker, etc... 

None of them are really finished... but you get the general idea! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/MBpatternedblocks.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/MBBirdlogo1s.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Logo1234.jpg

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I like the birds Suz but I think I love the top one!


----------



## caz & bob

yes i think the bird one hun nice x x x


----------



## SBB

Cheers girls, I am totting up the votes :) 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I like the birds Suz although the bottom one may be better suited to the site. :) x


----------



## lisaf

I think the birds are neat, but the bottom one I think is more striking and would look better for packaging/labels etc (it might work better with a b&w light bulb, just more balanced, but thats the OCD in me)
I also think it would be harder for a printer to mess up, bold clean lines


----------



## Peach Blossom

Are you doing all those designs btw?


----------



## SBB

Am I doing all what designs Jess? What do you mean?!

Cheers Lisa, I agree about the lightbulb... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Do you mean did I design the logos? 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

yeah, the logos. xx


----------



## SBB

No my older sister did the birds, and the guy who lives over the road (and is a graphic designer) did the blocks. But I changed the original plain one to the patterns... 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-I like the birds, but I agree that their would be less printing error with the bold clean lines.


----------



## Onelildream

oh, Suz, I forgot to answer; she is ecstatic about school. We talk about it and her eyes get huge and she gets all giggly. :rofl: She's such a doll. I will miss her terribly. I'm so excited for her tho!

Casey-we just had a few camp chef type grills before, nothing big where hubs could stand and cook. haha. He LOVES it! I love it bc there's a side burner on it...so I can cook anything outside now. We've gotten creative by even taking out the deep fryer and plugging it in to the outside outlets, so we don't heat the house. We don't have really good AC here..so we rarely use it. It's nice not to heat the house up.

My town got on the list for one of the best cities to live in the US. woop. I guess I'm not the only one who loves it here. ;)

Oh, and all that talk about crappy sleepers; ya, Connor had an awful night...up almost every hour. :( sucked.


----------



## lisaf

yikes Chell! That is unusual for him, right?


----------



## kcw81

Hi suz I like the bird one except the ones that are having sex! Then the top one is second favorite, they're all cool looking tho! 

Chell what town r u?


----------



## SBB

Thanks casey. Lol my mum said the 2 birds look like theyre having sex!!! 

Aw chell that's so cute she's really excited! Sorry you had a crappy night with Connor :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

pmsl!! Wouldn't have occured to me that the birds were having sex. And I prided myself on having a fairly dirty mind :nope:


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry about your crappy night Chel! Connor is bang on target for the first Wonder Week according to the book- sleep goes downhill during the Wonder Weeks!

Hey Suz how many weeks is Sammuel?


----------



## babyloulou

Oooo so is Daniel! :shock: (sorry Lisa! :rofl: )


----------



## SBB

Haha oh dear Lisa expect some sleepless nights too!! 

Lou I don't know... I don't do the weeks anymore. I guess 33 as he must be 5 weeks older than Ben. What day of the week was Ben? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I don't know if I even dare talk about Daniel's sleep on here ;)


----------



## SBB

NO, DON'T. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh lou I can work it out from your ticker :dohh: so Sunday? Sammuel was saturday so he must be 5weeks 1 day older than Ben... 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

well car is getting scraped the heads have gone on it smokeing really bad well its back to walking one way i will lose weight haha x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- you're so lucky!!! :-(

So he's 32 and a half weeks Suz. So according to my Wonder Weeks iPhone app ( :haha: I'm such a loser :haha: ) Sammuel is 33 and a half weeks going by his due date- and a Wonder Week starts bang on... 33 and a half weeks!!! :shock: 

I am always creeped out by how closely Ben follows the WW book!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Here you go Suz...

Leap of Categories

See, Compare and Classify
Now follows the world of 'categories.' Now your baby learns that a large dog is not a horse. Or that a checkered cat is not a cow. You will notice your baby investigating everything in his path and studying every detail as he starts to categorize things around him. That takes a lot to consider and compare, and your baby is in love with you and everything in his ever widening world.

This leap starts with a fussy phase beginning around 33 and a half weeks after your original due date in a full term birth.


Signs of the Leap Categories

Just as with former leaps, there are several characteristics you will recognize when your baby is making this leap. Your baby will cry more, sleep less, have mood swings and clings to you more.

Typical signs of this leap are also:
Jealousy: Your baby wants that you only play with him. If you pay attention to someone else, he becomes difficult. One can say he is jealous, but not consciously.
Nightmares: Babies dream, so they also have nightmares. During this leap you will notice he may suddenly wake up screaming, or make crying sounds while he is asleep. These are signs of nightmares.
Being Extremely Lovely: For the first time, your baby will alternate between his bad temper and and good; going from being difficult to extremely lovely and nice. Obviously, this is another way to get attention.
Behaving More Babyish: Your baby can suddenly act as if he were a younger baby, although he does this unconsciously. Its like going back in time.



What your baby can do after this leap

After making this leap, the changes in your baby's behavior are dramatic. Now, your little baby is developing into a child.

Examples of what your baby's skills and interests may be after this leap:
Shows us that he knows some words;
Makes clear to you that he finds something dirty, for example by sniffing;
Imitates human beings;
Recognizes himself in the mirror;
Can really exaggerate his moods;
Plays peekaboo by himself;
Challenges others to play a game;
Calls for a song by example by clapping his hands;
Begins to practice crawling.
Note: a baby never does this all at once!
Note: many mothers are fed up with breastfeeding after this leap. Your baby's ability to 'nag' during this leap can be rather irritating. Remember: a leap will go away and it's really best for your baby to continue breastfeeding for a least one year!
With each leap, your baby has the opportunity to learn many new skills. It is impossible for him to master these skills all at once. You may often see new skills during or right after a new leap. After having made yet another leap, the new ability belonging to that leap is one level up in the hierarchy of abilities. Consequently, the one but highest level of abilities becomes subservient to the highest level. As a result, all of a sudden, your baby show new skills that he could have learned after the one but last leap, but didn't.


Helping your baby make this leap

This leap is characterized by learning 'what-belongs-to-what.' Your baby will learn how to divide the world into categories. You can help him do this by:
Talking to him a lot. Name things that you see, or things that appear interesting to your baby. But, be careful to mind your words. Name the things that your child can see only at that moment, or things that keep him occupied.
Observing variations within a category, together with your baby. For example, take him to see an actual cow, show him a picture of a cow and an abstract painting of a cow.
Giving your baby the time to experiment and to play so he can understand why something belongs to a category.
Teaching him the concepts of rough and gentle.
Reading many picture books that have various materials in them.
Exploring the outside world with him.
By being consistent. Your baby might be able to do something new, something 'naughty.' Don't laugh about it, but tell him that he is not allowed to do that. Use a firm voice, but never use physical force.

The Wonder Weeks app is based on 35 years of research and the international bestseller The Wonder Weeks by Hetty van de Rijt Ph.D. and Frans Plooij Ph.D.


----------



## Peach Blossom

ooo... i didn't know that there was an iphone app! I can't do the maths anymore! Especially as I have to subtract 3 weeks for Lili! :rofl: my brain doesn't work anymore!!

Suz, your family are so talented!! :hugs: I went to Willows farm yesterday and saw Lili's photo! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Aww is her photo famous Jess??

The app does the counting for you- you just put in your original due date x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Got it! Thanks for that Lou, makes life so much easier!! :) Wierdly though she's probably behind Ben on the chart though! :rofl: 

Her photo was on a poster outside the photo studio! One of the staff tried to do the sales pitch on us and I pointed at the poster and said "that's my daughter"! :D :haha:


----------



## lisaf

oooh, I want the app now! I didn't want to waste my money on the book, lol!


----------



## babyloulou

The app is £1.49 here Lisa- don't know what it is there? Its obviously not as in-depth as the book but it's good! What I posted for Suz is basically the full amount for each Leap. The book gives good games to play, strategies for each leap etc.. but if you wanted to know any of that I could always look in my book for you xx

Jess- don't know if you've noticed but if you turn the phone to landscape when on the leap page it shows you a grid of all the leaps xx


----------



## lisaf

already downloaded it :) ... thing is, I don't remember Daniel being particularly fussy for the wonder weeks he's already passed.. did I just get lucky or did I not realize it and have now kind of blocked it from memory?


----------



## Onelildream

:( yes very unusual for connor...he usually sleeps from 10 or 11 to 5:30a when I dream feed him before I run, then sleeps til 9:30. I know, I know :gun: but I certainly feel crappy today. Sympathy to all of you who don't get sleep. ....and I didn't get my run bc I was so tired. :(


----------



## babyloulou

I've think you're just very lucky Lisa! Although to be honest (apart from the reflux) Ben was easy until 14-16 weeks! That's when it all went tits up!!


----------



## Onelildream

Kc-I live in Logan Utah.

Jess-so funny about the poster! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

That's my excuse for doing no exercise and eating chocolate and wine every day Chel!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chel, its the full moon! Every mum I've spoken to in the last few days has said their baby is unsettled or not sleeping well!


----------



## lisaf

<keeps quiet>


----------



## babyloulou

Does that mean he's sleeping through Lisa?? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Uh oh... Lisa's gonna get the Lou guns! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

They're loaded and waiting... ( :gun: ) :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Lou why do you even ask?!?! I don't want to know!!! 

One of my 'friends' on fb keeps posting things like 'god my baby can sleep, 13 hours last night, 2 this morning and now he's been asleep 2 this afternoon. I'm bored!' 

GRRRRRRRRRR :( :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: 

Thanks for the wonder weeks thing. Damn I wish I'd bought the app rather than the £14 book :( I've never read it! I dont think sammuel does a lot of those things yet! Apart from crawling...

Jess thats funny about the poster! So cute she is on there! Did you get a photo of her with the photo?! Did anything happen with the model agency?

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I get people writing that on Facebook ALL the time Suz :-( My cousins baby is 9 weeks old, exclusively breast fed (no top up bottles of BM even) and has been sleeping through since 5 weeks! :shock: I'm also sick of people sending me messages on there telling me it's cos I was stupid enough to co-sleep! I keep getting told even BF babies sleep well after the first few months if they can sleep independently! Now don't get me wrong I do believe that and to be honest wouldn't co-sleep if I had another but........ I don't need to KEEP hearing it!!! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

God people who don't have a non-sleeping baby really just shouldn't comment on FB about stuff!!! :growlmad:

The thing with co-sleeping isn't necessarily the issue though... I do know a few co-sleeping/BF mums who's babies sleep fine :( 
It's just our awkward babies!!!
Actually I do think if we hadn't co-slept maybe he'd sleep better. But that's the only way he'd sleep at the beginning so what could I do?! I also think that Sammuel is just huge and hungry and I'm not getting up in the night to go to his room! 
I'm glad we co-slept and I'd do it again, but i'd also encourage him to sleep on his own and have him in the cot at the side of the bed rather than literally on me like Sammuel was! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I still think they wouldn't be the best sleepers- and I'm sure there are plenty of co-sleeping babies who sleep well (Lili does doesn't she Jess??) but on the other hand every thread I read in the baby club about bad sleepers are co-sleeping babies 99% of the time! :-( I also wouldn't let Ben nap on me from the beginning if i could do it again either! 

But then like you said he never slept if I didn't so god knows! :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah Lili is Co-sleeping baby who sleeps thru in her room now... I used to put her in her own room for daytime naps though so she got used to it. Every baby is different and has different needs... Weirdly I don't know anyone with a baby girl who has problems with transitioning from co sleeping... My sister and my SIL have issues with their 8/3 yo still co sleeping though!!


----------



## kcw81

hey guys I am not saying a thing about sleeping but I can admit that the full moon hokiness jess is mentioning might actually be a real deal even though I don't believe it is. Because Jimmy is more wakey uppy than usual the past 3 days and it feels odd. 

Chell sorry you didn't get to run but taking a day off can be good for you, tomorrow you might feel extra pep and stronger than ever cuz your muscles took a breather. sometimes skipping a day really bothers me but then its like I am renewed for the jog on the next day. I need to ride the bike more often as this definitely helps the thighs and calves be stronger for an easier run. I always feel like my best exercise is the jog though, I get that high.

Ellen is mia. Is she going to move or what? 

That wonder weeks book bugs me because it just sits there and I never have time to read it. And when I do open it I am like WTF I don't know how many weeks jimmy is and I don't feel like reading this stuff anyhow. But it is nice to have the summary lou posted! haha. lou that is your new job. jk.


----------



## babyloulou

Jimmy is in that phase too Casey- so it may be that if it's not the moon! 

Ellen has been appearing on the bottom today and yesterday just not posting x

Jess- yes I think you're right there too. ALL the baby girls I know sleep better than the boys- they do say boys are more clingy than girls. I think girls like their independence more. It says in the WW book (god I'm like their ambassador! :rofl: ) that boys are a lot more clingy round mummies and that the leaps seem more noticeable with boys x


----------



## babyloulou

Hang on! Did you say one of your family has an 8 YEAR old still co-sleeping!? :shock :shock:


----------



## SBB

I'd like Sammuel to co-sleep for a good while yet! But I don't think he can because it's not safe.... At least to a year though I'd like... :D 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yep! My sister's eldest... He starts the night in his bed, but at about midnight moves in to their bed! 4 in a bed cos the baby is co sleeping too!!! They had to buy a super kingsize to fit them all in!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god Jess!! That scares me! :shock:

I wouldn't mind carrying on co-sleeping if Ben would sleep doing it but he doesn't at all! He just whines if i'm there- he actually has more of a chance of settling in his cot! Also our memory foam mattress scares me! They say you shouldn't co-sleep on memory foam and I'm always worried Ben will turn over and not be able to turn back because of his sleeping bag! :-(

Plus Ste won't sleep in our bed while Ben's there cos he's too scared. We've not slept in the same bed for 6 months!! :-(


----------



## SBB

God lou I didn't realise ste isnt in the bed ever! Danny sleeps next to sammuel half the night. He got used to it and now he's totally aware of him. I'm sure ste would get used to it too! 

8 is pretty excessive!!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

She breastfed for 3 years too!!


----------



## babyloulou

The breastfeeding I think is commendable but I think an 8 year old should sleep on their own! Imagine if his school friends found out! :shock:

Suz- Ste is such a heavy sleeper it's scary! He elbows me, kicks me, rolls on me! He has no awareness of anything when he's asleep!


----------



## lisaf

you know, just because I have a good sleeper, doesn't make me an expert on everyone else's babies. I'm always happy to share what we have done in case it helps, but just because I got the good end result doesn't mean that doing what I do will make every child sleep like this. I hate people who shove advice/opinions at you as if it will work for you like it did for them.

I let Daniel nap on me early on (not often but sometimes, especially when I was desperate for some sleep). He was in his cradle/crib in our room at first, then we had him in his cradle/crib in his own room for a while before transferring him to his crib/cot. None of that was intentional, just what we did because DH was a light sleeper and we used the rocking feature on his cradle at first to soothe him.
I did many things 'wrong' too and it didn't punish me in the end. It may not be a real cause and effect thing.... like what if people with babies who don't sleep well keep co-sleeping out of desperation to soothe their kids without losing too much sleep themselves? (I don't really know much about this topic, just a thought)

I sleep that heavy Lou.. It is kind of scary. I've hurt myself in my sleep by staying in an akward position (toe stuck at a 90 degree angle upwards into the mattress, pulled something in my hand before etc)


----------



## SBB

Wow maybe best for ste not to sleep in the bed then!! You don't want a proper cosleeper cot do you? S has half the night in that then half in the middle of the bed free I swap sides to feed him... 

I do think the traumatic births that sammuel and Ben had also affected their sleeping in the beginning and the bad sleeping pattern just carried on... Although for Ben it obviously got even worse!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah Ste's like that sleeping too Lisa! You're probably right about the idea ghat a lot of co-sleepers are doing it BECAUSE the baby is a bad sleeper! It's certainly why I did it- I had no intention of co-sleeping and didn't really want to but it was the only way to sleep :-(

You see here in the uk we are not supposed to move them to their own rooms until 6 months and i think that makes it awkward too as they are more aware then and don't like the change!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I really think the births had something to do with it too Suz! I think he'd only sleep on me in the beginning because of being stuck in a glass box in Neonatal by himself for 7 days before that! :-( 

I bought one of those co-sleepers from the NCT when Ben outgrew the Moses basket but it didn't fit our bed so I had to send it back! I don't think any would fit- we have a big thick oak bed with thick sections at the side x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben went straight down again tonight at 7:30 and has just woken up for a feed now - so he's done 4 hours with no wake ups!! Not bad for him!! :-D Hope he goes back to sleep after this feed......


----------



## SBB

Hope he's good all night! 

Night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Night Suz :hi: (have your go on "Hanging" before you sleep!) x


----------



## kcw81

Lou go to a dark room by yourself put the white noise on and go to sleep! Lay there and count sheep!


----------



## babyloulou

He's not finished feeding yet Case- it takes him agggggges!!!


----------



## kcw81

Oh that little rascal!:)


----------



## babyloulou

He's finished now. I've got him back in the cot but he's coughing ridiculously and is unsettled! His nose is blocked too! I can't believe he's ill again! :dohh: I wonder if it's going to be his second bottom tooth?? He was under the weather all last week before the first one??


----------



## SBB

Hope Ben settled Lou? 

Do you want me to make you a big wool B for Bens room? 

I need to make some letters up for photographing anyway, so I can just make one in the colour you want... you don't have to buy it though... It's up to you! 

I will post the colours anyway. 

Jess, need to discuss blankets. I have a trade account for this wool: https://www.artesanoyarns.co.uk/ I have got the Superwash one for the letters. Thought it might be good for blankets as they can be washed... 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/DSC03100.jpg

The green and blue are brighter, the blue is more teal than it looks... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning ladies :hi:

I will read back in a minute- but all those on Facebook can everyone vote for Ben in the real nappy rainbow competition by clicking "like" (he is photo number 18) xxx

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?.../?set=a.143377759084346.37746.108881709200618

I noticed you already have Suz!! Thanks!!!


----------



## kcw81

shoot lou, entry is already closed? is ben still ill?


----------



## babyloulou

It's still on Casey. It's just the submission for new photos that's closed! You have to go to the Itti Bitti home page and "like" that first- then back to the competition album (it's posted on their wall) and Ben is number 18. Xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi: girls well not stopped all day car has gone now well were have in a chinese for tea yum yum lou voted hun aw its lovely pic that x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz - I'd love a green "B" xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Jess, need to discuss blankets. I have a trade account for this wool: https://www.artesanoyarns.co.uk/ I have got the Superwash one for the letters. Thought it might be good for blankets as they can be washed...
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/DSC03100.jpg
> 
> The green and blue are brighter, the blue is more teal than it looks...
> 
> x x x

Suz, that wool is perfect! Love the colours!! Let me know how many blankets you want and what colour combinations and we can take it from there. Xx


----------



## SBB

Jess, maybe I could just send you the wool to do a striped one as a trial version to try out the wool and colours etc? 

Can't remember how much wool you said you would need for a pram blanket? They are 50g balls... https://www.artesanoyarns.co.uk/Yarn Pages/dksuperwashmerino.html

I would need to get some labels sorted too... no idea where to even start on that!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Lou I will start work on your green B tomorrow! You can be my first customer :happydance: 

I am going to sell them for £45 but I will need to trial the website and discount code function so I can do it for less for you :winkwink: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Put him in bed 2 hours ago. Still not asleep. I can't do this every night :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Same here Suz :-( Tried to get him to bed at 7 and he's still fighting now! :-( it's so draining and depressing! He's not slept once all day either :-(


----------



## SBB

It is so depressing :( 

Plus I had a big fight with Danny earlier... 

Danny was teaching for 3 hours and then took sammuel in to his guitar room and played pink floyd loud in the dark and he's gone to sleep. 

Try it! It usually works with sammuel but I couldn't get in there cos he was teaching. 

I don't think I can do it for much longer without some sort of breakdown! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's asleep now too finally. I'm not sure how long it will last though... 

Me and Ste are not speaking much tonight either- it's not like us but he's really annoying me! His Mum had a "talk" to him last week about BLW- told him it's wrong and we're going to kill Ben etc... Now Ste was fine about it and put her right and everything was ok. But everyday I email a photo to both the mums and Ste at work of something Ben is doing that day- lately they've been BLW photos. Well since she made it clear it scares her I've been sending a food one to my mum and Ste and then a second non-food one to them all. Ste has noticed today that his mum is no longer copied into the food one and is being really mardy! :-( I've tried saying to him that I'm still being fine with his mum and that i'm not bothered by what she said but I've just decided to leave the BLW side out of it for a while! It's not as if I've cut her off completely and I'm still sending her a photo a day and she doesn't know about the extra food photos! :shrug: I know his problem is because his brother's wife is really evil to his mum so he's extra sensitive about my relationship with her but I just think he's being ridiculous!! He just told me to "shut up Louise!" so I'm not speaking to him now! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw girls, I'm sorry you're having bad night with your boys and men... :hug:


----------



## SBB

Oh lou he is being a bit silly!! You've only backed off cos she's got an issue with it... 

I can understand why he's bothered though given the SIL situation I guess. But really... You're not being mean! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz do you want rows or like the one I posted? That's cool if you want to send me the wool for a tester. 4 balls should be enough for a pram blanket. What price are you getting the wool for? Xx


----------



## SBB

I think 1 ball is £2.20. Does that seem reasonable? 

I can't remember the blankets we looked at before, or the one you posted really, so maybe I'll have a look back at the emails we sent! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

This one. https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/6ae4af99.jpg

£2.20 is ok, but doesn't sound like a wholesale price... Although they can be up to £4.50 a ball. Xx :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Lovely blanket Jess! :thumbup:

What did you fight with Danny about Suz?

Thanks for Ben's votes girls :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Lovely blanket Jess! :thumbup:

What did you fight with Danny about Suz?

Thanks for Ben's votes girls :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Lovely blanket Jess! :thumbup:

What did you fight with Danny about Suz?

Thanks for Ben's votes girls :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Stupid internet! Double posting! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh it was a triple posting!! :dohh:

Hey 5 posts in a row! That must be a record! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

That one is lovely Jess! Maybe I can send you enough for 2 and you can do one striped and one like that? 

Yeh I think it's not cheap wool, wholesale on the stuff I'm buying is generally half the price and I think this wool retails for £4 something a ball... I can't remember! It's all fair-trade as well so slightly more. 

Lou, the argument was because I over reacted. A couple of weeks ago at the ILs dannys brother mentioned going to some car thing... It was a 2 second conversation anyway, I said I didn't want to go and that was that. So today Danny agreed to going, it's on Sunday. 
We had talked about getting GPs to babysit and sort out our garage on Sunday so we can put stock in there. 
Anyway, I was pissed off he'd agreed to go out for the whole day, without even discussing. He says I knew about it because his brother mentioned it!! It was a 2 second convo and he didn't say when it was etc. 
Anyway... I did totally over react. But I'm stressed, I have no money, trying to set up the website, sammuel not sleeping... Etc etc. I just felt like it's another day when nothing will get done, and I wasn't even consulted! 
Danny goes back to work soon so I'm stressing about that too... 
:( 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

:) ur welcome Lou. Glad to help. I do HATE popularity contests they do lately... I would rather a judge did it than having to round up your friends...seems unfair.

Go see Connor's video on FB...Not sure how to post it on here...might take ages, and I need a nap after 3.5 hrs of sleep last night. :(


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry Suz. :( I hate when hubs changes plans EVER when they are not what I wanted to do. :rofl: I hate when we plan anything, actually, and there is any deviation. I do not do well when plans change.


----------



## babyloulou

I've watched the video Chell! It's adorable! I wish Ben giggled like that! He's a right miserable fecker!! :lol: All he does is moan and growl! :haha: I LOVE your accent too!! X

Suz- I think it's normal to feel like that when we have a baby 24-7 and yet their lives still seem easier than ours! :-( If I'm honest tonight's argument with Ste was probably worse because I'm pissed off hes going on a stag night on Saturday and is away for the weekend! I know it's irrational as it's his best friend but I really don't want to be left with Ben's non-sleeping and have to do the evening settling by myself! :-( And to top it all off I'll have the dogs all weekend too and our terrier us almost more work than Ben!!! :-( I think I've told you before but he won't go for a poo on the garden because he's too scared to- but the problem is he needs poos constantly!! For instance today he had 3 walks at work with Ste- he did 2 poos on every walk! Then he came home at 6:30 and was fed- he then needed a walk and poo at 7:30- cried for another at 9pm which I took him for and then cried for another at 11 which Ste took him for!! How am I supposed to cope with that on my own!? I can't take him once Ben's in bed!!! :-( :-( :-(

Oh and to top it off the lad whose stag night it is, is also an old friend of mine- I've know Ste and his mates since we were 14- but I can't go to the wedding either :-( It's in Newcastle and his girlfriend has decided on no kids/babies! :-( I can't leave Ben with baby sitters cos he still doesn't take bottles (or sleep) so again Ste's going on his own :-(


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-can you invite someone to come with you? I brought a babysitter with me to Vegas for a wedding and just had the girl watch the kids for 2 hours...anyone can handle that! Then, just paid for her room and board there. :) it worked out great!


----------



## babyloulou

The problem is Chell that the wedding is not in a hotel or anything- it's in a country barn in the middle of nowhere! Plus I'm not sure anyone would agree to babysit a baby that doesn't sleep! :-/


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and also we'd have no-one to have the dogs- the lad who usually stays at our house with them is also going to the wedding! The terrier also can't do kennels! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Lou I don't blame you for being pissed off at all :( 

That's ridiculous they're having no kids at the wedding... Who does that?! Strange... 

God a whole weekend alone would certainly make me more likely to argue! 

:hugs:

Chell I'm in bed so will watch your vid tomorrow :D

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I really should try and go to sleep now as I'm sure Ben will be up any time soon! I've just noticed on the video monitor that he's lying on his front! He's never done that before! It's so scary! :-( 

I also think if he wakes briefly at all he'll scream cos he's stuck! Even though he turned front to back at 12 weeks and for ages afterwards as soon as he learnt to do back to front it's like hes forgot to do it the other way! :shrug: Either that or hes too lazy! :haha: In the day though i can't leave him to play independently on his mat cos he turns to his front and then just screams til I turn him onto his back- and then just repeats! :rofl: I tried ignoring him to make him do it himself but he just screams until hes sick the bloody plonker!!

Where's Casey tonight? :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

I am here - will read back in a bit but hello all! Good night ukers and Lou I sent u a message just now on words.


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys sorry I am mia today. 

Nice blankie JEss! you are talented. 

Suz that sucks you overreacted cuz it is bound to make you feel bad. I Think you should totally be given leeway in all situations as new moms we deserve a lot of leeway to act like dicks. Especially you and Lou who are SOO sleep deprived! IT can't be helped! I Wish Sammuel would sleep. xxoo

Chell will try to go watch your video in a bit. very cute pics of your three kids you posted yesterday!! 

Lou thats rough you have to juggle which pics you send to whom since the ILs have a beef with your methods. I Would say screw them and send them all the same pics but I understand if it stresses them out. its so dumb though I Wish they were more educated on it and understood that it was fine. ugh. What do you win with the contest?


----------



## kcw81

Does anyone know about abnormally low sodium blood levels in younger adults? Specifically in overproducing breast feeders and whether its really that big of a deal? 

I keep having to get my blood tested because my sodium was low and I tried to tell the doc I pump 60 oz milk per day, plus I workout everyday, so I need to drink at least what I am outputting plus what a normal person needs right? She seems all brainwashed or something saying I must only drink 64 oz water per day, and it is not normal to drink more than that. That doesn't make sense because that is what a non breastfeeding girl drinks. IT only makes sense that you have to replace the fluids you lost to breastfeeding plus sweating plus then a normal person needs 64 oz per day. 

I tried to only drink 64 oz a day after her first advice to me a month ago and it messed me up, I was really dehydrated and dry mouthed and constipated. I seriously do express 60 ounces of milk a day, its not a lie. So what can I do? She wants me to come in tomorrow and talk about it more since my levels were low again today. 

Anyway, if you know anything about this and whether she is being stupid or I am please let me know. I feel really good all the time and healthy so I Don't feel like I need to change. I do drink a TON of milk water and juice. Anyway sorry for the long post but it bothers me I have to go back in to discuss this more with her, like its worrying me and I wish they would leave me alone.


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- hi honey- I don't know much about it i'm afraid but I do know that too much water can be very bad for you and even fatal in extreme cases! How much do you think you drink in a day? Can you not cut down your pumping a bit? X


----------



## kcw81

I am trying to slowly wean, so I guess in the next couple months I will be off the pump and maybe the situation will be fixed? I drink like twice what she recommends at least.


----------



## lisaf

I drink a ton of water Casey. I Don't know much about low sodium but what if you drank stuff like Gatorade instead? Would that help?
I drink that much water often, but I don't have a sodium issue so I'd hate to say it's safe. Why didn't your doc recommend you drink a bit less instead of cutting in half what you are used to?


----------



## kcw81

I don't know Lisa- I was talking to her Asst on the phone all the times- not her. Maybe when I go see her in person I can explain better. She will probably push that I wean now but I am trying to stockpile a kittle longer. She said 64oz of anything- including juice v8 etc. I feel like it's just different times of day I have gone in for the test affect the results based on whether I just pumped and chugged water and juice or not.


----------



## kcw81

I googled low sodium and it's like a problem for old people. I feel like the doc may be just sort if grasping at straws for some extra billings related to me!


----------



## Onelildream

Kc I am a firm believer that ur body will tell u when something is wrong. Tell her how u feel and maybe make her test u when u are weaned down a bit on pumping. That will only be in 2 months or so... I have to stop bfing, Connor wants to feel full and my morning feedings are not sufficient any longer; he wants formula. Plus AF is not here and it has been a month already of cutting my feeding down more than half. I think the last feed will be the hardest. :( I really will be sad. Are u cutting off completely too, or just down enough to pump at night on your trip?


----------



## kcw81

I don't know yet chell ! Weaning is hard! It's hArd to tell your body to turn off the milk when it clearly doesn't want to! I was trying to wean completely but now I think I might have to still go 2-3 pumps a day in 2 months. If I could get it to once in the am and once a night that would be nice!


----------



## SBB

Quiet today! 

Casey I have no idea re the sodium / water thing. If you feel good then I would think that's what counts! 

Lou I am going to do Kinleys 'K' tonight so Ben will have to wait! I will need to have the letter for photographing in a couple of weeks anyway so won't be able to send it straight away, hope that's ok... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah course it is Suz xx

Casey- did you go back to the doctors today? What did she say? X


----------



## kcw81

Hey suz- r u and Danny patched up? I wonder how cat and k are. 

I think I will try to cancel my doc appt today. I will ask if I can delay the discussion till I wean and retake a blood test.


----------



## 2016

Hi ladies. Someone might have posted and I missed it but has anyone heard any update on Kinley from Cath? They are always on my mind...


----------



## kcw81

Lou I tried to cancel but they really want me to come in. I have to go in a couple hours. Ugh.

2016- not heard anything lately...


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- GO!! It's obviously important :hugs:

No I haven't heard from Cat either :-( I might email her...


----------



## SBB

Yeh I was wondering if anyone heard from Cat lately... I hope they are all doing well... 

Yeh casey me and Danny are fine now thanks :)

making a website is sooooo hard! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, get checked out just to be sure hon. As Chell says though, listen to your body! :) xx

Suz, glad you've made up with Danny. Sorry the website is proving hard though. :hugs:

We went to the London Aquarium today. It was lovely. Lili adored it! She got so excited that she almost jumped out of my arms!! :haha: Blooming expensive though! £19 for an adult! :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

2016, I had a message from her on FB a few days ago. She didn't say how Kinley was though. How are we doing on the fund? x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Where is everyone?!


----------



## SBB

C**ts at shit internet company charged me foranother month even though I've left them. Ruined dinner at 10pm. Worst night yet getting him to sleep. Row with Danny. 

Thursday - shit. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls :hi:

I'm being forced to watch shit Big Brother! Where do they find these losers....


----------



## babyloulou

Awww Suz :hugs: :hugs: 

Are you and Danny rowing about the same thing as last night? Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Suz, :hugs: I'm sorry Thursday has been a shit day. What did you argue with Danny about? Is Sammuel down now? xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Who's forcing you to watch BB Lou?! i have it on, but not watching it... are Tara and Kerry hammered?! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

STE!!! He fucking loves it the loser!!

Tara Reid is America's Kerry! She's always hammered!


----------



## Peach Blossom

And there I was thinking Ste was perfect! finally a chink in his armour! :rofl: What a load of losers! I feel a bit sorry for Jedward though!


----------



## SBB

Oh god ste has gone right down in my estimations!!!

I refuse to watch even a second of it! I'm pissed off that they told us BB was over and now 5 have bought it back! 

Danny and me were both just so stressed trying to get him to sleep. Danny finally did then handed him to me in bed (he's woken up being put in his cot) And I put him on the boob cos he woke up. Then Danny just went off and was listening to music, and hadn't given me the dummy, and I knew S would come off the boob and wake up. So I tried to get dannys attention on the monitor and calling him quietly, but of course he didn't hear/see me. The cats were also chasing in the room which woke him up... 
So anyway, he came off the boob and woke up. So I went off at Danny for not hearing me... 

More ridiculous shit that we really shouldn't be arguing about... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ste is by no means perfect Jess! :haha:

Suz- it is so, so stressful! It's hard to explain what it's like to do it night after night for 7 months! It's so draining! You're bound to get snappy with each other! If I've got Ben and anything wakes him up I blame Ste- even when it's not his fault! I'm sooooo pissed off still that he's going on this stag night! :growlmad:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw guys. I don't know how I'd cope if Lili didn't sleep well at night... Especially with Joe away all the time. I know it must be so stressful for you. Just know that you're doing an amazing job and you are allowed to lash out every now and then. Your OHs will understand. Xxx


----------



## kcw81

I second what Jess said! You girls are amazing and I couldn't do it. I couldn't! I don't know what I would do but it sounds impossible to go night after night! Please sleep gods shine down on Lou and suz! Please!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Suz and Lou - :hug:

Guess who has a photo shoot with jj Cole next Tuesday? :)


----------



## SBB

Explain chell!! 

Lou can he get out of the stag do? Does he want to go?
Can someone come to stay while he's not there? Even if it's just to deal with the dogs? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Yeah Lou just have him not go! There will be other stag dos in the future.

Chelll who is that? A famous photographer?


----------



## babyloulou

He wouldn't go if i asked him not to but I can't really do that cos it's his best mate! I think he half wants to go and half doesn't! They are going clay pigeon shooting in York in the day which he is looking forward to but then out in Leeds at night. I'm going to ask my mum and stepdad if they'll come round late afternoon evening so I can walk the dogs I think!


----------



## kcw81

Good idea. Enlist the grandparents. If ste kinda doesn't want to go maybe he really does have the right to not go cuz he has a baby! It's the best excuse. Plus YOU r his best mate!


----------



## SBB

Yeh book them in to do it lou, otherwise you'll be dreading it even more. At least if you know you'll def get a break it might be better... 

I have made Kinleys present, just finished so am off to bed... 
When are you girls sending me cards? Or would you like me to just do a card from all of us? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hmm I'm not sure Suz?? I was struggling to think of an appropriate card- I didn't know what sort to get!?


----------



## Onelildream

Jj Cole is a baby products company. They make the famous bundle me that goes in carseats and strollers to keep babies warm. :) Connor is going to model a new cribset and nursing pillow. They are the same co that made my favorite diaperbag. :) so excited for my little model!


----------



## Onelildream

jjcolecollections.com :)
Jjcoleeurope.com


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's brill Chel! Can't wait to see the pictures!! :thumbup:

Have you heard from Cat? Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Right Ben has just gone to sleep again after his feed so I'm going to try really hard to get some sleep now girls! Night! :hi: xx


----------



## kcw81

Nite Lou! Put the iPhone away!

O cool chell! I do have a bundleme and I love it! Fun! Do u get free stuff?


----------



## Onelildream

No but he gets paid. :) I'm not sure I'd want what he models anyway. Lol. He has a cribset and no need for another nursing pillow; I never use the one I have!

I think it will be fun!


----------



## Onelildream

Oh Lou. Sorry. Nope haven't heard from cat lately.


----------



## kcw81

Yay Connor! How'd he get discovered?


----------



## kcw81

BTW guys just to follow up on my healthy issues - 

I went to the doc today and we talked all about the pumping and my diet and fluid intake and my overproduction so she understands why I can't just drink as little water as a normal person does. But She said that the longer I go with low sodium the more risk I have for serious problems. She said that my levels were extremely low two times I tested and just below normal one time I tested. She had me go take another test today and advised that I try to limit my fluids more and replace some of the water I drink with gatorade or V8 like Lisa suggested. What it all comes down to is that she wants me to wean so I don't put out so much milk and can get back to normal fluid intake but she didn't want to tell me to wean because obviously its good to breast feed. Anyway I was already planning on trying to reduce the output but have been dragging my ass about it. 

So that's that. I had to do a pee test and made the lab guy hold jimmy and jimmy didn't cry amazingly. he cries whenever any other woman tries to hold him but not men, its so weird.

Lisa update on how the day care is going?


----------



## lisaf

Inlaws watched him today. Went better than before, he still didn't get his afternoon nap but they did at least try. I have no idea why everyone else has trouble keeping him on his routine, lol. Is it them or is Daniel being different?
Supposedly the extra air in his bottle thing was a joke and SIL wasn't really doing it. If thats true, why the fuck do they joke about that stuff?

I think you can afford to cut that supply down Casey ;). Just think about pumping 2 times a day...what bliss that will be!

How did Connor get to be. Model, Chell? I wish I could get Daniel some work ;). Lazy butt needs to start pulling his weight.


----------



## lisaf

Speaking of supply... My freezer is full. I think I'm going to donate a bunch of it.


----------



## Onelildream

Rofl laughing, Lisa. Yeah, these babies are moving out to the streets soon if they don't pull their weight!

I have a friend/neighbor that works for the company. Over the last few months 17 women in my neighborhood have had babies! He was one of the lucky ones chosen to model by my friend submitting his picture. :) I'm not surprised! He's a doll!

Kc- ugh sorry. But u knew u wants to wean anyway. Free time without the pump will bs nice!


----------



## kcw81

Lisa I am glad it's gone a little better with the IL. It must just be Daniel not being used to other people trying to manage him. It will only get better!

Chell 17 babies! Jeez. Unreal! So cool about Connor makin bacon!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well started spotting so think :af: is on its way i have 100mg left of clomid i dont no weather to take the 100mg are split it to 50mg at 3_7 in stead of 2-6 god nos when i o must of been early i will have to get some opks for this month i think 100mg is to much tbh not had a sniff of a bfp these 5 month with 100mg x x x


----------



## SBB

Where is everyone at the moment? 
I hope our little group isn't going to break up :cry: 

Chell that's so cool about the pics, I remembered you have their bag! Can't wait to see them! That's 2 clomid models so far then... Who's next?! 

Caz I say go for 50mg... 

Casey I hope you can drop some feeds soon. How much milk do you have in your freezer? How long will it last? 

Lisa def donate the spare milk! I think that's such a lovely thing to do... 

Here's Kinleys K, I will message UKers later re cards etc 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/KPink2.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/KPink.jpg

Verna or Chell, can you give me Cats address? I can message her directly if you'd rather not pass it on though... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

PS Sammuel had another tooth through today... Maybe that explains him being a butt (in the words of Casey!!) 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Haha suz! That's totally it I bet- new tooth equals butt baby. Lovely K! I will take a pic later of the freezer stash and try to post it. There's alot!


----------



## SBB

I can imagine there's LOADS given how much you pump! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Yeah it is quiet on here if u and Lou and Jess don't get on in the am to start the convo. What's Lou up to today? Maybe she slept last night!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I love the K!! Beautiful! I'm going to send you a card over the weekend if that's ok? How many teeth does Sammuel have now?

Chell that's very cool about the modelling!! Connor and Lili can swap notes! :haha:

Had a busy day sorting things and cleaning and cooking up food for Lili.... Exhaustipated!! Suz, I'll be on more often when I'm back at work I think!! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Where's Ellen?


----------



## SBB

Dont be ridiculous casey - of course she didn't sleep :haha: 

Thanks Jess. That would be great! I'll do my card too and get it all ready to go. I must package up some wools for you too... 

No idea about Ellen. Obviously she doesn't love us any more!!!

I just made sammuel a nice dinner, sort of followed a recipe from the link that lou posted. 
Tinned chickpeas and sweetcorn, clove garlic (recipe says use 4!!!) bit of fresh basil (only herb we have at moment!) half a small onion and some flour, all whizzed up, then make into little shapes on floured board and fry. You could oven cook them. 
They're really nice! Be better with lots of salt though :D 

I only used 1/3 of a tin of each thing and had enough to store half in freezer. Next time I'd use whole tins and freeze loads... 

X x x 
X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and he has 7 teeth now :shock: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Omg suz! What does your doc say about Sammuel? Is he like a record breaker? Wow u r such a good mom making that for him! Does he throw it on the floor?


----------



## SBB

He hasn't really seen a doctor for ages! I'm sure lots of babies have loads of teeth this early? Some are born with them!! 

He throws quite a bit on the floor. But I think he eats about 3/4 of it usually... 

I am going to have a nice hot bath. Have got headache, sore throat and feel crap :( always happens when I'm stressed! :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Aww sorry suz. Do u take samm with u? In the bath?


----------



## SBB

No... I used to, but it's easier to just bath him on his own now. Miraculously he's actually asleep!!!!

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Thats a lot of teeth Suz! :) My friend's baby didn't cut her first until she was 9 months old!

Well, DH called me. SIL just left our house because she thinks she's coming down with strep throat. Of course, she calls DH a few minutes later and says it may just be a scratchy throat and not sickness. From googling, it seems pretty rare for a baby to get it but of course we'll be worried until she figures out if she's sick or not and once he's past the window where he would come down with it.
I'm actually more stressed that MIL is now alone with Daniel for the rest of the day. UMMMM, I wasn't ok with her watching him alone!!! :( And she's going to forget to write everything down, will give him bottles whenever she thinks he needs it, won't put him down for a nap or even remember the last time she fed him when I get home and he's going to be so fussy and messed up that I won't know if he's sick or just messed up from her not keeping him on schedule!
ARGGHHH

Also, I had a total mini-breakdown at work. Before all this happened, I was heading off to pump, happened to glance at my phone and instantly had a daydream imagining that DH will call me at work to tell me Daniel died. I just played out the scene in my head and couldn't shake it, ended up crying while I pumped. I know he isn't dead, I know he won't die, but just the image/feeling of what it would feel like if he did was so upsetting.
Its part of the PPD.... I keep doing the same thing imagining a SIDS death. Again, I'm not actually afraid of it, I know that its so unlikely etc, I just can't help mentally rehearsing what would happen if it DID happen. (Sort of like flashbacks for PTSD only it hasn't happened)


----------



## lisaf

oh, and I'm trying to decide how early I can get away with leaving work... Friday traffic has been a nightmare lately and I guess Kim Kardashian is getting married here this weekend so traffic will even worse.

When Will and Kate visited they actually shut down the freeway for at least 15 minutes.


----------



## SBB

Lisa I do that all the time too... I also come up with scenarios in my head about ways he could hurt himself/die and how we would tell people etc. I always end up in tears, it's horrible. I don't know why we think about these things, perhaps because our babies are the most precious thing we've ever had....

Sammuel makes me laugh when he's super sleepy. He went into he middle of the bed in his sleep so I've moved him to get in, and ge opens his eyes and smiles but is really asleep - and he lifts his head up but can't keep it up so he keeps really clumsily headbutting me :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Lisa :hugs: I have the same thoughts. I get myself in to such knots. Its a horrible thing to do, but somehow we do do it... I do with family members and can get in a real tizz if one of them is goin away somewhere. :hugs:

Bless Sammuel and his sleepy smiles. Lili just woke up screaming and I couldn't calm her down.. Don't know if it's teeth or a nightmare... Ended up giving A&P powders, calpol and a bottle... She's sparko now but haven't a clue what did the trick! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Lol Jess just give em everything - something's got to work!! 
Sammuel definitely has nightmares... I wonder what they are?! Prob food related cos he's so greedy :haha: 

Night girls, I am having a reasonably early night as I feel like crap and we're off to London tomorrow x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls :hi: 

Suz- love the K!! X

Lisa- I do it too. It's horrible. Like Suz said I imagine horrible scenarios in my head all the time! Mainly about Ben now but I do it about other people too like Jess! I keep thinking something horrible is going to happen to Ste on this stag night! :-( That he'll get too drunk and die or that someone will beat him up etc ... :cry:


----------



## lisaf

I used to have those 'morbid fantasies' when I was depressed as a teen.. back then it was always imagining horrible stuff happening to me (like what if I tripped right now and fell in front of that car). They really affect me harder now though and I really can't stop reliving them or shake the thought even when I've calmed myself down about the possibility of it happening.
Like I just watched a sad movie... its not real, but the story was so compelling that it makes me cry... only the story was about me. So hard to articulate it but I'm glad you girls understand (though I'm sorry you guys have it too)

Suz, your description of sleepy Samuel brought a smile to my face! :)

I was bad and am not really pumping on schedule today. My 10am pump was really at 11... I normally pump at 10 and 2, but it seems silly to pump at 2 when I just pumped at 11.... of course its now 3:15 and I figure I want to leave work early, so if I go pump now, its stupid and I should just go home since I'd be leaving right after pumping anyway.


----------



## kcw81

hi guys sorry I have been mia today, jimmy and me went to visit daddy at his office! A big adventure. I am getting more adventurous for sure and when I drop my day time pumps I am gonna wanna get out alot. Don't think about that awful stuff! It can only freak you out. try not to at least I know its hard though to just control your mind to not go there. I never think that stuff I don't know how I manage not to. 

Lisa I hope Daniel doesn't get strep, I doubt he will though. Don't worry everything will even back out tomorrow if you MIL ruined him for the day. 

Hope everyone is sleeping in the UK!


----------



## kcw81

Our adventure today to daddy's office has made Jimmy not want to nap like normal! You know what tho I am nit stressed like usual cuz I know I an trying to drop pumps so who cares if I miss one or it's short cuz we WANT my supply to go down now! Nice! Lisa you won't use your stash?

You guys the worst "nightmare scenario". I imagine is having the inlaws decide to stay here even more! Haha!


----------



## lisaf

lol @ the inlaws thing Casey.. :haha:
I am out of freezer room Casey... we already bought a chest freezer and its basically full. I might as well donate to someone who needs it. Besides, I'm not sure if she can take my later stuff when I started the Zoloft and then the Ritalin, so I might as well give her the early stuff. Its an informal donation thing so there aren't all the screening tests required by the milk banks.

DH had been on the phone a bunch with his mom and he told her she HAD to get him down for a nap at 4:15.. I got home about 4:20 and she hadn't put him down.. she said he was too awake. I put him down at 4:30 and he went down without much trouble. Why won't she listen?!? SIGH
Since I got home early enough, I was able to keep him on schedule though which was good.


----------



## SBB

Morning girls, we're off to London. We are shattered, S was tossing and turning ALL night... Plus I feel really ill! 

Oh well.... 

Have a good day everyone x x x 

PS good work on the adventure Casey! Glad Ds schedule wasn't too messed up Lisa... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Have a nice time Suz! Are you going for anything in particular? X


----------



## Rudeollie

Hey girls, how are we all?

Sorry not been on but have been staying on and off with mum cos shes not been well. She gets terrible bouts of kidney problems and ends up in hospital with it and she started falling ill last week so we went to stay with her. She improved a lot but is still not 100% yet.

Have fun in London Suz. Sorry for the crap nights sleep.

Pearls not 100% herself now. Shes off her grub. Which is VERY odd for this little piggy!

Meant to be gardening for a big family do we are having nxt weekend. Cant be fluffed tho cos slightly hungover from my first tipple since the hols. Banging skull ache!

Hope all mums and babies are having a nice day x


----------



## kcw81

Hi suz sorry about the rough night. Hope today goes well!

Hi Ellen Im sorry about Yr mom that's rough. Nice of you to help out so much. And sorry pearl is off too! Hugs

Lisa I hope yr mil listens about the nap! That would bug me so much if she continued to not do it. Nice of you to donate yr milk!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have fun in London Suz! 

:hi: Ellen. Sorry your mum isn't well. My sister has kidney problems, they're so painful. :hugs: Lili is off her food too... Maybe Pearl and Lili have memo'd each other and are doing the Atkins! :rofl: 

I'm knackered... Lili woke up screaming at 4am. It took me almost an hour to calm her down and get her back to sleep.... She's been whigey all day too... It's teething as I can't think what else it might be.... Can't see any sign of teeth though!

Something to make you laugh.... I was a in town today and H&M (one of the shops that was looted in the riots) has a big sign in the window saying "new season in store, Hoodies from £9.99" I kid you nit!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl just got in now from shopping i am going Chinese for tea its only a mile down the road love this walking i have lost 5lb with all my walking haha dont no weather to take me clomid 2-6 or 3-7 what do you girls think aw ellen hope your mum get better soon hun x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry about your Mum Ellen :hugs: Your family are having a rough time! I hope things start to look up soon xx

Caz- I took it 2-6 xx

Jess- sorry Lili is out of sorts :hugs: but........ welcome to mine and Suz's world! Come in, stay for a while, it's crap!!! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

i have lou but dont no weather to take it different are what if it will make a different think i will take it 2-6 x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Lou... I wouldn't mind but we're on the 2 week count down to my return to work!! 

Caz well done on losing 5lbs from walking!! Wish I could do that... But I always reward myself with chocolate bar!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I think it's normal to have a couple of days of it each time a tooth is on it's way Jess! I'm sure she's not joining our naughty boys club really xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and I do the chocolate bar without any walking first! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Jess I'm sure she's teething... I can't think why else she'd suddenly do that. Sammuel was up for a few nights with his... No idea what's keeping him up now!!! 

Caz I did 5-9. I don't think 1 day ie 2-6 or 3-7 will make any difference :shrug: 

Hey Ellen, sorry about your mum, and pig pog. Hope they are both back to normal soon! 
any news on the move? 

We went to London for GUDs birthday (Gay Uncle Doug) and his boyfriend GUN (Gay Uncle Nigel) very kindly paid for us all! Was south London so it took an hour and 45 mins to get there!! 

Jess I can't believe you go back in 2 weeks :shock: are you ok about it? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh suz what fun! You have GU's ! Haha! Are they cool? That will be a nice early learning lesson for Sammuel to learn about all different types of people in love!


----------



## SBB

Yeh they are cool. Doug is my oldest friend really, we used to go out drinking in soho at gay bars all the time a few years ago - was sooo much fun! 

Anothe of my friends who we always thought was gay recently came out too... So yeh sammuel will definitely know all about it! 

He's pretty sure Sammuels gay, maybe it was the rainbow leg warmers that did it?! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Haha ! Totally! Sammuels leg warmers and necklace are sure signs! Teething necklace yeah right- he just wants to wear jewelry!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha, Suz I love that you Sammuel has GUs!! I'm sure Lili is a lezza so maybe her an Sammuel can go and scout the gay bars together?! :rofl: :rofl:

I'm feeling ok about going back to work at the moment... I think I may have a mini breakdown closer to the time, but for now I'm looking forward to it. We have some exciting shows coming up including Oliver on tour and Singing in the rain in the west end!

Do any of you UKers know any singers who might want to perform at the concert? Someone has just pulled out. :(


----------



## kcw81

Danny wants to perform Jess!


----------



## lisaf

With the way Daniel used to scream at my breast, we thought he might be gay ;)

He shoved his fingers in his mouth this morning and made himself spit up/throw up... so he's becoming bulemic too. He's got to stay trim and fit for the gay bars :haha:

Suz - I always reward myself for working out with some kind of junk food, lol ... I just can't face a salad after working out. I 'earned it' ... of course there is no excuse for how I eat these days :haha:

I have another horrible mental image I can't shake. Every time I step on the floor near Daniel, I'm paranoid I'm going to step on his foot/leg and shatter it :( I almost stepped on him the other day so this isn't totally irrational (I was standing up from sitting next to him, and at the last second he straightened his leg right under my foot).
Also have this horrible shooting pain in my back/neck/shoulder area. Only when I try to do something though. DH tried to find a knot to massage out but couldn't find any. Never had any issues there until Daniel came along.. BFing, lifting the heavy baby etc. Feeling old that my body can't handle it, lol!!


----------



## lisaf

how do I stop my dog from jumping over Daniel? Whenever he wants to run to the door, chase a cat etc, he just takes the shortest route. He hasn't clipped Daniel so far, but its only a matter of time.


----------



## kcw81

Yikes Lisa! I dont know how to stop your dog! I think maybe scold him for whenever he gets near the baby? So he knows it is only ok to touch the baby when you are there? My dog steers clear of Jimmy unless I say ok. I am stern and say NO whenever he approaches Jimmy uninvited.

Sorry bout your pain!


----------



## SBB

Definitely Jess, super sammuel and Lezza lili in the gay bars! :haha: 

What type of singer do you want? 

Lisa I worry about treading on Sammuels head all the time :dohh: don't worry your motherly instincts won't let you, plus if you did stand on him you'd realise straight away so wouldn't put all your weight down and he'd be fine! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I don't know about the dog! The cats would probably do the same if S was in their way! 

I am sick :( Danny is shit at looking after me when I'm ill too... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Buster does it so fast I can't prevent it. When he is so focused he's not a good listener. We let him hang out with Daniel a lot. He really isn't very interested in him. He already seems so depressed that I'd hate to exclude him more :(. I know once Daniel is mobile, buster will steer clear, lol..
Sorry you're sick Suz! I'd bring you soup and do some laundry for you if I could!! Bring you some movies to watch too :)


----------



## SBB

Soup would be lovely! Danny didn't even want to make me dinner cos he's tidied the kitchen!!!!! I am forcing him to though... Useless :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I won't cook unless the kitchen is tidy, that's what a tidy kitchen is for!! :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa have you got a water spray? Could you spray him if he goes near Daniel? My cat avoids going anywhere near Lili! Even walks around her mat! :rofl:

Suz, I'm looking for poppy or west End/broadway or comedy music. I'm going to e-mails agents for people like Joe mcelderry and the such to see if I can get a few more 'names' on board. Lee Dennis and Shane Richie have said they'll host it!! :)


----------



## lisaf

lol, we tried the water thing to get him to leave the cats alone... doesn't work :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I don't think I know anyone like that Jess! Sorry... Hope you find someone good 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz I am sorry you are sick! that's awful. I dread the day I get sick over here with jimmy. Are you all snotty and coughing?

Lisa I feel so bad for my dog too for being excluded all the time but I have to be stern with him to get him to behave. I can't wait till jimmy is older and they can entertain eachother. Haha you are right Chompy might start to hate jimmy if jimmy wants to try to jump on him and mess with him!


----------



## kcw81

Hey how far along do you think Laura is now?


----------



## SBB

Shes due end of October, so about 7 months!!!!!

No I'm not snotty and coughing luckily, just headache, sore throat, swollen glands and all dizzy etc... I feel a bit better now I've eaten. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh our cats are well scared of sammuel. He squeals when he sees them and then attacks!!

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hot toddy Suz! Always works for me. :hug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Poor Puss has lost several clumps of hair to Lili... :blush:


----------



## SBB

Erm whats a hot toddy?! Should I know that?? :blush: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lemon juice, honey, hot water and whiskey... And yeah you should know that! :haha: x


----------



## SBB

Oh :blush: I have had hot water, honey and lemon! Whiskey is minging but if I don't feel better tomorrow I'll have some! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope you feel better hon. :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Thank you :) 

Right I'm off to sleep. Sammuel is in the middle of our bed, the wronng way round!! I might not move him and we can just sleep the wrong way too :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Migraine. :(
Taking dd to school shop today :)
Finding the perfect house and I want it :)
Not having money for down payment :(
Church tomorrow and an important leader from my church coming :)
Finding a dead/cooked weevil in my cereal :(
Hearing from Ellen :)
Ellens mom not good :(

Lol. This is fun. ;)
Going to try to sleep


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

I am so pee'd off!! I haven't heard from Ste since 7pm last night! He promised he'd text later and let me know he was ok! He ALWAYS does this when he gets too drunk! I'm going to kick his arse! :growlmad:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo... Lou, give him a kick from me too! That is just not cricket. :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls dinner on the go well what a night we had my son came in from playing out had a bath then he ran down stairs to us and said his leg was swelled up and it was hard and hot but he got bit a couple of days ago so took him the out of hour surgery at 11pm hes got a infection in it well afm af is going woopp x x x


----------



## SBB

Lou I'd be really pissed off too! Have you called him or text? Maybe his phone died? Or he was just hammered most likely :nope: he will have to make it up to you! 

Hope he's ok now caz 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh Jess how is the hair looking now? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Oooo Ste is in big trouble!!! Tell us what happens!

Hi chell was that haiku?


----------



## babyloulou

Well he's back! Both my mum and his mum were here so we haven't really talked. His phone hadn't ran out he was just too drunk. I just said that's no excuse- especially now we've got a baby! He has said sorry but I've told him he's obviously not otherwise he wouldn't have done it again!! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Bad ste.... Make him suffer :growlmad: 

Danny is on his day out that we rowed about, so he's got to bath sammuel and make me dinner later!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Ha its time for your men to kiss your asses! Gonna be good. Lou I have a sinking feeling Ste will be hangover and just want to lie on the couch!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, the hair has relaxed a bit... Still way wavier than I'd wanted... Will do another photo for you guys tomorrow!

Lou, sorry Ste was so crap. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

He's in bed Casey! My mum has took Ben on a walk and Ste has just come down abd grovelled! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I'd make him suffer for at least 2 days lou! :haha: 

Yay Jess def post another pic! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Casey, get the hanging free app... I am getting quite good, I might even stand a chance of beating you! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey verna, how are you? Any news on the new FS? 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Hey sweetie, Yea October 5th ... CD1 for me today :( BLAH!!!
Going to see my new nephew tomorrow ;)

Going to New York in two weeks YAY!!!

So you have a website hun? whats the name of it?


----------



## Rudeollie

Lol! Chell you are too cute! xxx

Lou Paul does that stunt EVERYTIME he goes out. My plan next time is to be out of the house when he returns and scare the sh*t out of him that me and Pearl have left him. ROFL! He will super freak out! Glad he has grovelled................Im half expecting u to post of some kitchen sex later tho hahaha!

Suz how you feeling now love? I highl recommend Jess' toddy btw. Only thing that brings me round when im coldy. And whiskey is gross but medically works a treat! Oh and move wise = nothing! Stuck here STILL and always will be it feels!

Wish I had an i-phone to play games. Stupid Sony Ericsson! Boooo!

I think Laura will be struggling to get on cos of the house move wont she? Hope they are doing ok tho. Shaes a big bro soon wow!

Just had dinner with in laws and new baby. Hes a monkey, never stopped lookin around while I was trying to get him to sleep! Im convinced boy babys dont actually need sleep now! lol!


----------



## kcw81

Hey suz what's this new game? Hanging free- lemme go look.


----------



## kcw81

I dont wanna cheat.. But if u beat me I will!


----------



## SBB

I love chells summary of the day with smileys! 

Verna sorry it's CD1 :( :hugs: that sucks... I want you to get your bfp already :( 
My website is www.themodernbaby.co.uk, but theres really nothing there and I'm just messing about with it. I will let you know when there's more to look at!! 

Ellen are you sending me a card for cat? Lou? You don't have to obviously just let me know so I can send mine off once I get jess' too... 

I am feeling alright except a REALLY sore throat! I just looked down it with a torch to check I dont have tonsillitis!

Any news on pauls job? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Suz- I will get a card tomorrow and get it sent x

Ellen- glad Ste isn't the only one!! There was no kitchen activity tonight although I have just given him a "helping hand" at bedtime! :shock: I have no idea why! He sooo didn't deserve that today! I even said that to him afterwards! :haha: I only did it to stop him groping me for sex!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- you've just beat me on Hanging!!! I'm sulking now! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Hahaha lou!!! That's funny :haha: lucky ste - he def didn't deserve it! 

Lou I lose all the time. I told casey I was going to kick get butt at words, this was her response: 

The day you kick my butt pigs will fly. Ben will sleep thru the night. And other improbable things. 

:rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

CASEY!!!!!!!!!!! :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:

:rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Suz!! I just got a 96 pointer on our Words game!! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Lou seeing as I don't stand a chace of winning whatever I do now, please can you set me up, cos I've got an amazing word but nowhere to put it!!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Haha! Sorry Lou. That was private. HEE. So Lou no wonder Ste loves u so much ! He got a handy even tho he's in the doghouse! Holy Moses you are a sucker! But he totes is gonna be so nice to u tomorrow . Worth it. 

Verna oct seems so far away! Glad u r going to NYC to have some fun.

Hi Ellen!

Suz glad u aren't too sick. Hope it's gone tomorrow.


----------



## babyloulou

You can't hide from me with your sneaky comments Case! :gun:

How do you want me to set you up Suz? What do you need for your word!?


----------



## lisaf

lol, you girls are too funny

Not much going on here.... had a dream that DH was aggravating me... we were on vacation in Lake Tahoe and it was the day we were supposed to leave, but we hadn't even done laundry yet or packed and DH decided we needed to buy a new car to get home in. So I'm trying to just get stuff put together and he's distracted trying to find a car on craigslist. So I'm still naked, haven't gotten dressed and he opens the front door because the people trying to sell a car are here... and I'm standing naked in the hallway and have to run for cover. Then I'm trying to find a pair of underwear that doesn't have holes in it (because all my good underwear is dirty)... the guy who was selling the car got a look at my snatch because I was trying to get dressed out back (don't ask me why)... as I walk back to find another pair of underwear, I'm wearing a long Tshirt that covers my butt that I put on just to give myself some coverage. As I walk past DH he says 'are you going to change your shirt, because that one is dirty'. I wanted to smack him. Then he woke me up and I stayed mad at him for being so aggravating in my dream, lol! This is stuff is all in character for him by the way, lol!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm af is going woopp think i will have some sex later i have ordered some opk and preseed for this month well i am just going to do the washing and ironing then chill x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Caz :hugs:

Well girls- it's first day of "Operation nap in cot"! I just took him up plonked him in his cot while I shut the blind and put some lullabies on. Turned around and he had turned onto his front and was fast asleep!! :shock: :shock: I can't believe it!! 10 minutes so far and counting!!


----------



## kcw81

Ohhhh that's great! Hey even 30 mins would be amazing for him! It wound be nice if it was over an hour though. Let's see what he does!

Morning everyone. Dh worked really hard this weekend at the office and got the groceries and cleaned the main floor thoroughly- dusting, vacuum, mop the kitchen, etc. Plus he pulled weeds , brushed the dog, dtd, and worked out. It was super nice but how bad am I that I sort of felt lacking a break from the baby? Usually the weekends bob watches Jimmy for an hour here or there while I do stuff. We really needed the clean tho so it was for the best. There is still so much more to clean it is overwhelming! Jimmy hates the vacuum too so I have an excuse for why I can't finish the job!


----------



## babyloulou

That's a brilliant excuse for not hoovering Casey! :thumbup: I know what you mean about the weekend thing- I really missed my weekend relax this weekend with Ste being away! X

Well Ben woke after half an hour- went up and put his dummy back in and he went straight back to sleep- he's now done 50 minutes altogether so far! X


----------



## kcw81

Good! Shhh be very quiet . Maybe he will go 1.5 hrs? That would be perfect!


----------



## lisaf

Wow Lou! Fx'd!!

Last 2 nights Daniel has woken up screaming his head off. Yesterday it was at 4am and today it was 2 am. Yesterday his face was soaked with tears too.
Not sure what is going on with him. Any ideas?

And Casey, I'd feel exactly the same as you. It's 'bad' but still normal to feel that way.


----------



## babyloulou

It's the Wonder Week I told you about Lisa I think! It's exactly the age Ben started playing up sleep-wise! Hopefully it'll pass for you and not carry on like ours did!! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Growth spurt Lisa! Did you feed him to get him back down? I would say he's just wanting more food if that made him happy. Or he had a nightmare.


----------



## lisaf

I fed him both times. Yesterday it really seemed like a nightmare since his face was so wet. Today he just seemed pissed, lol.
Truly, I don't mind the wake up, it's not disruptive and gives my boobs a break. 
I will hav a breakdown if he takes up like Ben. I could not function on how little sleep you get Lou!


----------



## lisaf

Normally, he wakes up an kind of babbled to myself an only cries after he's been awake a while


----------



## babyloulou

I don't have much choice unfortunately! I will admit after 6 months of it I am starting to struggle! :-( 

He just did an hour and 10 minutes in his cot altogether!! :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Thing is Lisa he is getting older and at a few months they do start becoming harder work. Ben needs more and more attention all the time the more aware he gets- I bet it's the same with Jimmy isn't it Casey?? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! Well done Ben! :) 

Casey, soinds like a productive weekend! I know what you mean about having a break though! :hugs:

Lisa, perhaps it was a nightmare? Poor little mite. Could it be teething?

Just had a lovely picnic in the park with Lili and her friend Maisie (and maise's mum). :)


----------



## kcw81

Nice picnic sounds lovely Jess!

Lou Jimmy is getting way to aware when I ignore him to do other things! He even starts yelling if I try talking to other people too long. He wants all my attention the needy little sun of a gun!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah same here Casey! I guess it's going to get even harder when they are crawling about everywhere!! I went to a Play Centre with a friend the other day who has a 15mth old and she never sat down for a minute!! We couldn't even really have conversation! I was sat with Ben just plonked in front of me but she had to chase her son round constantly for the whole 3 hours! It was exhausting just watching her!! :haha:

Aww a picnic sounds lovely Jess!! X


----------



## kcw81

True Lou- I will make our living roomcompletely soft and safe and barricade him in there while I do stuff- hope that will work! But I think they figure out how to climb up the baby gates and then topple over!


----------



## SBB

Yeh sammuel is becoming much harder work now he's crawling - we have a playpen but he only goes in it for a little while cos he wants to explore! 

Also he's been whinging in his cot lately, and when we go in, he's stood up clinging on to the side!! And I think he's whinging cos he can't work out how to get down!! So cute :) 

Also think he's getting a little closer on talking, he's saying lots of da's do's and der's! He sits there babbling away do da do do der der do for ages!! 

Anyway... Lou - AMAZING!!!! I also put S in his cOt this morning and he went straight to sleep :shock: this afternoon he didn't... But still! 
Way to go Ben!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I just got 109 on words!! Not against any of you unfortunately :( 

Lou I have messaged you on words with the word I want you to set up for me :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Sammuel!! :thumbup: 

I'm not getting my hopes up- it was probably a one off! He's not going down quite so easily tonight- although he's not crying just trying to play. Ive tried leaving the room a couple of times but THEN he gets hysterical! I'm just sitting next to the cot ignoring him now and he's chattering away to his dummy!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Aw bless him! I love it when they do that :D 

I'm half way through making your 'B' lou - it's the hardest letter I've done so far!! I've used 2 balls of wool already too :shock: it's looking good though :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay! I'm excited! Ben needs a "B"!! 

Hmm it gets less cute the longer it carries on though!! I've sent Ste up there now! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, be positive about Ben and his afternoon kip! If you believe it then it will be. :)

Suz, Lili is saying Mama and I swear today she said Hiya! Completely indiscriminately mind! :)

Casey, we're going to get one of those Baby Dan play pens that can fold out in to a room divider! Last weekend we put the TV and DVD player on the wall and out of reach! I am not looking forward to Lili on the move! :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here's little legs chatting!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmt5uibaagA


----------



## babyloulou

Awww she's going to be talking soon Jess! She's so cute! 

There's a program just starting on bbc2 about how the nine months inside the womb affect your future x


----------



## SBB

Aw jess so cuuute!!! I can't wait for proper talking :) 

Thanks lou I'm watching! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Forget I said that - it's a load of crap! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

It's a bit boring Suz!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm watching it and it's quite interesting... Makes me feel like I did something wrong though for Lili to be small...


----------



## SBB

Yeh I think it would make anyone feel bad who had a small baby! Quite interesting but wouldn't pay too much attention... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Aww JEss very cute! That's exactly what Jimmy sounds like! but its like mamamamama and then it usually escalates after awhile if he is being ignored and turns into a yell! but it will be cool when he can talk proper words!

Suz that is awesome that Sammuel is crawling already! ITs amazing what 2 weeks incubtation extra in your belly did for that kid!

109 points someone got? what was the word? very good! JEss was beating me actually at our current game but I just got a good one for 63 pts.

I want to see what you guys are watching!


----------



## babyloulou

That's what I thought when I watched it- what a load of crap!! And did you hear that woman say that how happy a baby is has nothing to do with how you bring them up! She said parents have to realise how they treat their children has no bearing on how a child turns out it's all pre-mapped! What a crock of shit!!! She should come and tell that to some of the poor emotionally damaged kids at my school who have abusive parents! :growlmad:


----------



## babyloulou

I'm winning in all my games apart from the one with scrabble queen Casey!! :grr:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I tell a lie- Jess is beating me too! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

wow jess is pretty good! that is a funny icon lou! ha. queen of funny icons.


----------



## SBB

I just got 161 points for 'quiz' against lou... Admittedly she set it up for me, and is still beating me by 100 points... :blush: but still!! 

I must learn to sop holding on to words waiting for the perfect spot for them! 

Jess I want to play you too! Don't worry you'll win :) 

Yeh that program was a bit crazy! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Holy 161 is amazing! Quit holding onto special words!


----------



## babyloulou

It was a pretty impressive score for just four letters! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

My friend's kid does the yelling thing when she's ignored.. she's almost 1.
I love Daniel's chatter. Unfortunately he does it mostly when I ignore him or when I'm quiet.. if I want to talk to him, he just grins and stares at me and doesn't usually chatter back. I know that will change though, lol!

Fx'd for no wake-ups tonight! Poor little guy, I'm betting the first night was definitely a nightmare.

Daycare lady is giving him an extra bottle though.. :( I'm not really happy about it since it goes against the routine I do for him. She gives him a 2nd bottle before his last nap of the day. He's eating it all though and he's still his normal happy baby self so I'm trying to just let it go. I don't know what he's like when I'm not around, you know? He might be fussier/more clingy and want the extra bottle.
He had another diaper blow-out though. We're going to try a different brand when he finishes this case. Though I think the daycare lady isn't pulling out the ruffles to make sure his butt is covered totally.


----------



## lisaf

Oh, and I had the BEST word but couldn't fit it in. Can't remember whose game it was on, but I just needed an E to put in Authentic. Had to give it up and just go for whatever I could.

I'm playing pretty defensively against Casey though, lol... we keep avoiding giving the other a good place to build a word though I think I had to give up and open up a spot on the last play (getting all the games mixed up in my head).


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I thought I was playing you, but you resigned... Unless it wasn't you...

There were some interesting theories in that programme that supported the Gentle birth stuff I did, but some other quite flawed arguments too. 

Lisa, sorry you had another poomaggedon... :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol, well I didn't have to deal with the pooplosion... the daycare lady did :rofl: one huge upside to daycare! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey! I can't believe you snatched victory from me at the last moment... :cry: :cry:


----------



## SBB

Casey is good! Jess it wasn't me! My username is ZannaBoo x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oops... I was playing zanaboo... :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz and lou... This for you. Xx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW0A6L9kx4c&sns=em


----------



## SBB

Haha! Oops :haha: 

I am totally kicking butt in my other game, watch out girls I'm going to kick all your butts at some point! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

The video doesn't seem to work!

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Weird... Works for me... 

Ok have started a game with you Suz. Xx


----------



## SBB

It works now Jess - love it!!! Will play it at bedtime for Sammuel :haha: 

You need to have your move on words to start the game :D 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been and got last bits for my son for school afm af has packed her bags yayyyy let the sex marathon begin xx xx


----------



## kcw81

Hi y'all. Lisa that might be part of the poo prob if the ruffles aren't out. Or if she didn't notice the poo for awhile and he had a chance to get it squished all up his back!

Jess I am sneaky- watch out! 

How'd the sleep struggles go?


----------



## lisaf

I have a PDF of that book from the youtube video if anyone is interested :) It made me laugh, especially since I have a 'go to sleep' book that is almost identical only its serious.

So Daniel apparently was whimpering in his sleep at 4am this morning... DH got up and turned on his sleep sheep and he settled back down. I feel so bad that he's having unpleasant dreams or whatever is going on :( poor little guy!


----------



## Peach Blossom

This too is hilarious!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESFANzZTdYM&feature=share


----------



## kcw81

I want to ask like a daily or weekly ? About our baby momma experience so far. Today I was wondering- 

What have you been able to accomplish WHILE holding a baby on your hip? What have you found impossible with holding him or her?

Me- I can fetch and pick up poo with the dog outside for long periods of time. Using one of those fetch throwers. Also brush my teeth and put on makeup. Load the dishes. 

I can't go to the bathroom or make salads and dinner or sterilize the bottles and pump OR talk to people! Ha. 

Go!


----------



## babyloulou

I can go to the toilet with him on my knee- I can't talk on the phone as he either tries to steal it or screeches!


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> I want to ask like a daily or weekly ? About our baby momma experience so far. Today I was wondering-
> 
> What have you been able to accomplish WHILE holding a baby on your hip? What have you found impossible with holding him or her?
> 
> Me- I can fetch and pick up poo with the dog outside for long periods of time. Using one of those fetch throwers. Also brush my teeth and put on makeup. Load the dishes.
> 
> I can't go to the bathroom or make salads and dinner or sterilize the bottles and pump OR talk to people! Ha.
> 
> Go!

I can't cut up any foods, like chopping vegetables etc. Or butter toast cos I have no hand to keep it in place! 
I can't drink because he goes for the cup/glass! 
I can't hang out the washing cos I need 2 hands... 

I can go for a wee if I need to... But I usually sit him on the floor now for that! 

I can't do makeup cos my pots of makeup need 2 hands! 

I had a go with a ring sling today, it's super simple and you can pop them in it and then push them around to the back (it's a hip carry) so I am going to get one so I can just whip him into that when he needs to be carried but I need 2 hands! 

Jess I love Tim Mnchin- he is so inappropriate but doesn't care at all! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Let me think... 

I can pick things up, unpack the dishwasher, load the washing machine and scramble eggs. Oh and go to the loo. 

I can't feed the cat, get dressed, clean or do my hair. 
Xx


----------



## kcw81

I can comb my hair which is all I do to it! Yeah cutting thing like carrots is impossible! Needless to say I try to do a lot and end up dropping things and making a mess while holding Jimmy!


----------



## lisaf

Hmm, I can pay for things at the store, talk to people, change his clothes, eat most things, and most importantly I can make a big mess while I try to do things I shouldn't, lol (I really tend to wear him in my baby carrier when we are out and put him on the floor when we are at home so I haven't experimented much with this yet)

I haven't tried to pee yet with him or do dishes. I can't pick up dog poop, hold the dog's leash, AND hold Daniel. I can't type on the computer while holding him


----------



## kcw81

I can dtd with DH. haha! totally kidding.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl:


----------



## lisaf

PMSL :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: Poor Jimmy! Scarred for life!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Here's Ben with Ella's Kitchen Blueberry Breakfast...



https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/August%202011/781582e0.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: :rofl: did he eat any?! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! Yeah he did- it's a big pouch! :lol: He doesn't usually make that much of a mess- he was distracted by Piper licking his feet! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili makes such a mess every meal!! I spend about half an hour afterwards clearing up!!!

So get this... Joe won't sing with Lili cos he feels self conscious!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

What of?? Her hearing him singing?? :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Lou haha look at that mess! He prob got it in his nose! This is exactly why Jimmy staying on the bottle till he Is 2.


----------



## kcw81

Bob is shy about it too- I mean if I am there to listen.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah but Joe is a trained actor who used sing in a band!! Wierdo! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

That's what happens with BLW where you only let them feed themselves!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Hahaha brilliant lou!!! 

Danny gets funny reading sammuel books. He refused to do it for ages. I made him do it once, gave him the book and went in the shower so he knew I couldn't hear him! I don't get why he's funny about it but, whatever, he needs to get over it cos I want S to enjoy story time!! 
Can you make him do it Jess? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz that's weird cuz Danny performs music to complete strangers! Yeah they gotta get over it for cripes sakes no need to worry what we think! We know they are dorks!


----------



## babyloulou

God I sometimes wish Ste was more shy about singing! :rofl: He sings EVERYTHING! Always has! Makes up his own stupid lyrics as he doesn't know the words to ANY songs!! Piper has loads of his own songs that Ste has made up over the years! (which I must admit I sing to him too when I'm stroking him! :blush: ), the terrier has a few too. And now Ben is the target!!


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies!

What a day!!! Kindergarten testing for DD (oh she is so smart it just killed me knowing some kids she's going to school with don't even know the alphabet!!!), Connor's modeling, and we looked at a house with a realtor. I am in LOVE with the house. Darn owners have dogs and have trashed a lot of it, but if you can see the big picture, a few years down the road, the place is dreamy....

Anyway, Connor's modeling went fantastic! It was so fun. He was perfect. He had a pseudo mom and dad for the shoot, which was a little weird, but cool. The dad was totally awkward with him...haha. The mom was great. Super skinny and gorgeous...I was like, psssshh, who looks like that with a 3 mo old?! OH YEAH!!!! ALL OF YOU LADIES!!! Poop. I am on baby #3, it's totally more difficult to get the weight off.... (excuses)

Anyway, we looked at the house I want. Are putting an offer on it!!!!!!! Hooray. Unfortunately, it's a short sale, so it will be 45 days before we know if we even got our bid accepted, AND, there are 2 people before us that have bids in and take priority...Buttholes. That's my house! Wanna see it? I'll go get the link...

KC-I can do everything but scrub the toilets and floors....even put my clothes on, and dtd. :rofl: jk


----------



## SBB

Lou I do the same!!! Maybe me and ste could form an alternative lyric band? I am pretty good I think :haha: 

My brother does it too, when he's working he just sings random swear words and insults instead of the proper words :haha:

Casey, exactly, we know they are dorks, whats their problem?! Danny thinks he can't read :rofl: it's funny cos he can read of course, I can't understand why he thinks he can't?!?!

X x x

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

This is when it was up for sale by owner--now it is bank owned...

https://www.forsalebyowner.com/listing/847E3


----------



## Onelildream

Hopefully, if we bid high, we can steal the bid....IF the bank does it that way.


----------



## babyloulou

I wanna see the house Chell!!!!!!!!!! 

Suz- tell me one of your made up songs and I'll tell you one of Ste's!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Yay let's see the house chell! 

Well done on all your clever babies :D and you look bloody amazing!! Don't be ridiculous!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's GORGEOUS Chell!!! That would be way over a million pound here!! :shock:


----------



## SBB

Holy shit I'm moving there - so cheap!!! And amazing! Hope you get it :hugs:

Ok lou let me think about my best song and I'll write it down for you :D 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

I know, it's gorgeous! I will be praying hard for a month and a half. haha. We're in no hurry though. If it doesn't work out, I'm sure we'll find one similar another time.


----------



## kcw81

Looooooove that house! It's a dream! Man short sale tho with people ahead of u on line? Tough one! Love how it has plenty of bathrooms. Glad modeling went well chell!


----------



## babyloulou

Ok. Here's one of Ste's- we've been singing this one for years now.... (you need to understand that our Labrador has a full name- first name:- Piper, middle name:- David, Surname:- Poo :rofl: )

* OK- to the tune of the Addams Family theme song.....

He's furry and he's smelly, he doesnt watch much telly, he likes to nick me' wellies, he's Piper David Poo,
(chorus) Piper d'poo, Piper d'poo, Piper d'poo, Piper d'poo, piper d'pooowooo wooo

He rips his toys to pieces, he's got lots of diseases, cos he eats sheep faeces, he's Piper David Poo,
Repeat chorus..... *

Ste's gonna fucking kill me!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Haha!


----------



## SBB

Ok here's a one I sing to S: 

Hush little baby, don't you cry, 
Mamas going to sing you a lullaby, 
I don't know the words so I'll sing my own,
Just go to sleep you don't need to moan,

Now little baby, why won't you sleep? 
If you don't soon I will start to weep,
You can't be hungry cos you fed 8 times, 
Do you like how my new song rhymes,

I wonder what your problem could be,
Maybe there's a big shit in your nappy, 
Well I sniffed your bum and it smells fine, 
Hurry to sleep so I can drink my wine, 

Do you have some pains in your tummy? 
Well let's distract you with your dummy, 
What else could it be, maybe your teeth, 
If it's not then what's your beef?

Maybe you need to burp or puke, 
You went to sleep once was it just a fluke? 
I think you are over tired, 
Or maybe you ate sweets and you're totally wired, 

You're still awake and it's very late, 
Daddy's put the dinner on my plate, 
So hush little baby don't you cry, 
Mummy doesn't know another lullaby!


----------



## SBB

Stes one is brilliant :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! Suz I love it!!! That's weird cos I sing a bit of that one too but don't know the words either! I just sing the same few lines over and over again...

Hush little baby don't say a word mumma's gonna buy you a mocking bird and if that mocking bird don't sing, momma's gonna buy you a diamond ring, and if that diamond ring don't shine, momma doesn't know the rest of the lines... :rofl: I just sing that on repeat!! :haha:

Yours is loads better! It's inspired!! :haha:


X


----------



## kcw81

Wow suz that's a good one! It's long and totally applicable! Did u think of it in a few mins or over time? It's so long I would fall asleep to it!


----------



## SBB

Obviously sammuel NEVER falls asleep to it!!! 

I just kind of made it up once randomly singing then it changed each time I did it, and I still sing it in random order with the words changed cos I cant remember it all!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I sang yours to Ste and he likes it! He thinks you and he may be able to take over the world if you collaborated!! :lol:

I told him I'd posted his and he wasn't even embarrassed!! He just said he's glad he's published! :rofl: He was only upset that I chose that one over his Christmas Carol as he says THAT is his true masterpiece!!! The delusion is actually quite frightening!!!!! :shock:


----------



## SBB

Ok now you need to post the Christmas Carol!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ok- it's to the tune of "chestnuts roasting on a open fire, jack frost nipping at your nose..." Do you know that one? I don't know what it's called :-/


----------



## babyloulou

Ok- so remember Piper is a huge fat greedy Labrador who will eat ANYTHING!! Ruudi (aka Ruud Boy) is a neurotic terrier who constantly sings and howls!! (god we have strange dogs :haha: ) 

So to the tune of "chestnuts roasting on an open fire..."

Ruud Boy roasting on an open fire,
Piper waiting patiently,
Gravy of course, perhaps some horseradish sauce,
Rancid terrier for Piper's Christmas tea...

Piper roasting on an open fire,
Ruud Boy singing merrily, "for ever more without the Labrador"
And meat a plenty for the whole family...


----------



## Onelildream

I've been busy sewing.... I got Connor's halloween costume, (grrr! which looks like it might be too small by October!) and a new pad for the sentimental highchair (was Lars' dad's when he was a baby). Oh and a pic of all the kids dressed up for church on Sunday.

I feel so accomplished! I have never sewn an outfit, nor used bias tape. :) woop.
 



Attached Files:







Connor Incredible.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2









highchair.jpg
File size: 59.5 KB
Views: 1









kiddos.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kcw81

Aww chell that's fab! Good job! Jack jack!


----------



## Onelildream

So I stopped nursing two days ago bc connor's one feeding a day to keep my milk was not sufficient and it was also making him puke (for the last week) Not sure why. Anyway my point is that I am done nursing. Well I'm feeling crampy now, like af is coming...

I have some clomid left. Do I take it this cycle to up my chances? For me, getting preggo the sooner, the better, ya know? I want to be done having babies.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Love those songs girls! I have to admit that I sing everything to Lili! What we're doing, where we're going... she sometimes "sings" back to me too! :) :haha: 

Chell, I love that house!! I hope you get it! I live in a 2 bed flat with a garden... If we were to put it on the market now we would get about £289,000!!! Well done on all your creativeness too! Can't wait to see the photos from Connor's photoshoot! :)


----------



## SBB

Haha poor dogs on the fire lou!!! Brilliant! Could you ask ste to record them and do a video too!! 

Chell I don't know about the clomid... Love the sewing - amazing! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell, IMO, I would wait a cycle. Let your body get back to "normal". Xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my opks and preseed come today wooppp just sat her waiting for my son finish in the bathroom so i can get ready hes so slow cleaned all the house think i will take dogs out for a run why the sun is out x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey chell maybe just try and go au natural till your first af. Get the body working on it's own. But it's up to u- I know u are in a hurry!

U guys and your songs! All I ever do is old McDonald had a farm.


----------



## Onelildream

Hi. Friends from Michigan coming in for a couple days. 3 kids the same ages as ours. :) Will be fun!
Then off to a family reunion for the weekend! YAY!

Freakin A-HOLE investor bought that house from under us yesterday! :( &^%% HIM! Grrrrrrr. I guess we are just going to keep looking for a few months...and apparently not waiting until I'm 30 anymore! haha. We feel the itch for a house asap.

Thanks for the advice on the Clomid. I was feeling crampy and spotting, but still no af. I might wait a month anyway so I don't have 2 babies with the same birthday. :D a june baby would be nicer anyway, AND that means we'd prob conceive around the cruise time. Woop.


----------



## kcw81

hey chell do you know the best painless way to break jimmy of his swaddleme habit without too many broken naps? I just bought the magic baby sleepsuit and will try that but I was wondering if you have any sure fires? he only ever sleeps all tightened swaddled in a receiving blanket and then that thing shoved into a swaddleme sleep wrap all velcro and tight. like a big fat burrito. I need to try to get him transitioned off before the inlaws takeover in october for a week because nobody knows how to wrap him like I do. Also - I am aware that he shouldn't be swaddled anymore so no lectures anyone! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey have you tried a gro bag? That's what Lili sleeps in now and she used to only sleep in a swaddleme swaddle pod.


----------



## kcw81

Hmm is that just like s sleep sack? I haven't actually tried anything cuz I am scared.


----------



## Onelildream

KC- The main reason for swaddling is the startle reflex...To soothe that, you can put him on his tummy, then his arms cannot flail. If you are not comfortable with that, just quit cold turkey and he will figure out how to keep his arms calm. Sounds cruel, but it works. Might have a rough couple of nights, but then he will be fine. I sleep Connor on his back in the mornings, no swaddle, no blanket, or anything, and putting his arms over his head seems to help, rather than if they are at his side or on his chest.


----------



## SBB

Casey do you not want sleeping tips from me and Lou?! :rofl: 

I am knackered! That's all I have to say really... 

Chell just hearing about the people you have coming to stay is making me tired! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh sorry about the house :growlmad: 

Hope there will be another one soon :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Sorry about the house chell! Forgot to say. Yeah I know that startle reflex thing. I wish I could go cold turkey without a rough couple nights!


----------



## SBB

Casey a rough couple of nights will renew your sympathy for me and lou :haha: 

How is jimmys weaning going? Is he enjoying food? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Ummm yeah. Even tho I am reducing pump times Jimmy is still all bm. My output still is large. I will let u know when I finally do reduce output. I went down to 57 oz now with 4 pumps . When I go to 3 then it will prob go down more. I just bought baby mum mums those rice rusk crackers and Jimmy can practice eating those.


----------



## SBB

Is he still having banana and carrot and stuff? 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

:hugs: thanks ladies. see u in a few days. :)


----------



## kcw81

have fun chell! 

no suz I sort of took a break from that. I just tried bananas and applesauce and then stopped for a couple weeks. then I just bought the mum mums for him to learn on as I thought that might be the easiest way for him to get used to eating with his hands without a mess and without me making anything!! I suck.


----------



## lisaf

loved the Ben eating pic :)

That house is awesome Chell! I can't believe they didn't even organize that linen closet before taking a picture, lol! Sorry you didn't get it :( Love the stuff you made, and the kids all dressed up are adorable!
I agree with waiting a cycle to let your body normalize a bit.

DH won't sing in front of me either... he admitted he was shy about reading to Daniel but he got over that. I keep trying to get him to get over his singing shyness! Daniel loves being sung to so much I think he needs to relax.
Suz, your song was GREAT :) LOVED Ste's too!

When should I stop swaddling Daniel? I figure he'll either tell me himself by hating it, or maybe he'll outgrow his wrap and I'll just have to stop, lol. I have sleep bags ready to go for when he's ready though.

Casey - I forgot to tell you, I bought some big bottles for my morning pump so I don't have to switch mid-pump. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it... I just got some gerber bottles from the grocery store for $2 each. I don't know if you're interested, but they fit just perfect on the medela parts...

Not much going on with me... got some new tasks at work, I'm going to be doing some technical writing, documenting procedures. Not something I've done before, but it will be a great skill to put on my resume! :)


----------



## kcw81

Cool Lisa about work! Yeah you know I forgot to mention I now use the dr browns large bottles attached to the medela pump so I can pump over 8 oz per boob and not switch! It has helped sooooo much! I think switching reduces supply. Weird how dr browns fits the medela but I love it!

They say stop swaddling by 6-7 months or when they start escaping it whichever comes first. I of course am dragging ass about it what else is new.


----------



## SBB

Casey!!! Why are you putting it off? I know you don't like change, but feeding is fun! Yeh they make a mess, but chompy will clean up and you just feed jimmy before bath time! 

Making stuff isn't that hard either. You can make a batch of purees and freeze it in those things you bought for milk but don't like. 

OR just do BLW and make jimmy some of what you're having. You can start out with super simple stuff like banana, cooked veg, toast etc. 

Honestly it doesn't have to be hard. is he not going crazy every time you eat?! 

Lisa I'm glad your brain is being challenged at work!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey suz he is napping when I eat breakfast but for dinner he watches and he gets bored sitting there unless I give him toys. What's wrong with just starting with the rice cracker? He can hold it himself and learn to eat and swallow and there's no mess! He doesn't need the calories or nutrition from solids yet. It's just a hassle to feed him other stuff ! And a mess! He only takes a bath late at night before bed so I hate getting him messy during the day. I dont know I guess I felt the applesauce and bananas were not that fun for him and it seemed pointless! I don't find it fun either - it takes time. It might be because I spend extra time everyday pumping and freezing milk and making his bottles and preparing them nice and sterile that I think making foods for him and feeding him sound tiresome! When i stop pumping as much maybe then I will be ready,


----------



## babyloulou

I use big all in one bibs Casey- there're great and cover his arms and everything- I just chuck them in the wash and then only have to wipe his hands and face xx

Well I've just officially told work I'm not going back!! :happydance: I'm now officially a SAHM!!! :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

High five Lou! Sahm! Yay. 

All in one bib? Hmm lemme go check on amazon for that!


----------



## babyloulou

Like this Casey...

https://www.goochicoo.com/sites/goochicoo.com/files/imagecache/product_main/scribble-bib.jpg

They are usually called Smock Bibs. Mine were from Ikea- £2.49 for a pack of two xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay Lou!! Wish I could do that! Ah the life of a SAHM! :)

Lili is being a complete nightmare... not eating or taking bottles... I practically have to force her! Man its depressing. She will only eat finger food, but most of that ends up on the floor... Plus she hasn't done her usual 2 hour nap in the afternoon for the past few days.... I know that they say it's the parents that create these problems, but I just don't understand what I'm doing differently or wrong....


----------



## lisaf

I don't think its always the parents Jess! Is she in a wonder weeks stage?

Just had to share here even though I put it on facebook too, lol..this cracked me up!
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/img_2210a.jpg


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls just a quick hello...........Got mad weekend starting from tomorrow. BIG family do with Pauls lots all saturday and then my lot over sunday. Wish Id not planned it this way but hey ho what can I do now eh?

Pauls working from home tomorrow cos of the train strikes..............but actually he will be cleaning or watching Pearl while I do! Shes a super grump at the mo and Ive not been able to do much at all, hence the brief post!

Yay Lou for SAHM ville.............Did u have to pay anything back?? I only had to pay £200 back.........expected a LOT more so have a nice kitty banked up for christmas stuff!

Oh and casey the bibs Lous on about are a godsend for sure! That and a plactic sheet under neath means hardly any excessive cleaning hun xxx

Cant remember much else! oooops!


----------



## Rudeollie

Love the pic Lisa.............

And SNAP Jess! These girls are such copy cats! x


----------



## kcw81

Lisa great pic! I love the sad face- for a few minutes at least!

Jess sorry bout lilli! What could it be? Stomach trouble? That's no fun tho. It will pass in a day or two hopefully. 

Ellen sounds like u are busy! Will be fun tho!


----------



## lisaf

I love the face that I'm making in that picture... I just look like motherhood comes so naturally, don't I? hehe


----------



## Peach Blossom

I love that photo Lisa! So cute! :hugs: 

Ellen, is Pearl being difficult too? Lili will eat say a small piece of banana I put in her mouth or a bit of biscuit, but nothing off a spoon and she pushes the bottle away when I try to get her to have some milk... :shrug:


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah same Jess. If I spoon her a yoghurt in she opens her mouth and lets it pour out. LMAO! Same with porridge this morning and both she adores!

Shes also REFUSING to let me put her down. If I do she scream blue murder and goes bananas............But I just have to leave her cos Im not having her stuck on me all day and night. 

Not sure if maybe some bigger teeth are coming through tho cos Im gettin 3 soft poos a day when I normally get 1 HUGE one.


----------



## kcw81

Jess I read that if she isn't sick and it's not teeth - some babies go thru a fasting period where they are trying to take control. It might be that- just a phase where she is taking over. Just keep offering finger foods and stuff you know she might have a bit of and it should pass- she will get hungry! But tell yr doc to let them know.


----------



## SBB

Sounds to me like you've got teething girls! Sammuel wouldn't be put down, go to sleep etc when his last one came through. Of course he still ate, but it's Sammuel!!! 
Jess you're not doing anything wrong :hugs: 

Lou GREAT news on SAHM - you'll be able to chat to us all day forever :yipee: and play games!! 

Lisa I love that pic! Love stroppy faces :) 

Casey - re the weaning. I'd just be really concerned that he's already 7.5 months, and if you only give him these cracker things for a while, he'll become really fussy. I'm not saying that is what WILL happen, just that's what my concern would be. 
Are you up for BLW? It takes them AGES to eat, and while he's eating you can get on with some other stuff. You need to be there in case he chokes of course, but you can be in the same room and get on with something else, rather than sitting there spoon feeding him. 
I know it's messy, but we have wooden floors and just wipe up after, it takes 5 mins including his seat. We do Sammuels dinner at about 6-6.30 and then straight in the bath, then feed in bed and he (usually) goes to sleep. He also has one of those cover-all bibs. 

I know you are VERY routine driven, and your routine is going to change, but it has to at some time. You need to cut down your pumping which I know you are doing, and this is the next step!! 

If I were you, I would start with just one meal a day, before bath time. Let him play with some food, chunks of banana, ripe mango etc, and see how he goes. You can gradually introduce more. I started with just evening meals, then breakfast, then lunch. You can also avoid messy foods in the day, so you don't need to clean up so much! Toast for example hardly makes a mess at all! 
And if it's warm, sit outside and eat. Chompy or the birds can clean up! 

You know I'm not being horrible... I'm just giving you my totally honest opinion as an outsiders view. :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

I appreciate it suz for real. No one else is around to help me or tell me what's up- which is nice for the most part- no annoying inlaw advice, but I do need some wisdom here and there. I really want to try ... God there are all these things that need to change now and I am procrastinating. So delayed solids create a fussy baby or a fussy eater?


----------



## lisaf

I've heard it makes them a fussy eater Casey... something about exposing them to different tastes during that window of time can be crucial

I understand how you feel on the procrastinating though... why fix something that isn't broken? If you've got everything going good and Jimmy is happy, why disrupt it? I may need you to encourage me a bit on some issues later! :) I do NOT like to mess with Daniel's routine because he's SO easy to manage and I don't have the energy/stamina for a fussy baby (you girls with fussier babies deserve a medal imo!)


----------



## kcw81

Well put Lisa. That's exactly how I feel!! Is it weird that I think a fussy eater later doesn't sound that bad?


----------



## SBB

Yes Casey from what I've read, now is a crucial time for them to explore tastes. So if they're not given any food, or only one or two foods, they'll get so used to them that they won't like anything else. So yes it could make him a really fussy eater. 

I know you are super organised/OCD :haha: with your pumping/freezing, but you could let that go and replace it with super organised foods. You could drop a pump, and instead use that time to prepare some foods. I prepare stuff in larger quantities than I need now, and freeze it for another day. So some days involve nothing more than turning the oven on and sticking whatever I've made in to it!

You could also (with Bob) have a big cooking / freezing session one weekend every month or something to get lots of stuff made and frozen for the whole month. 

Hope that helps? 
Also if it helps we could post what we're feeding our babies each day to give you some ideas / inspiration? 
x x x


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> Is it weird that I think a fussy eater later doesn't sound that bad?

When you have to make him a separate dinner to you constantly because he won't eat stuff it will! 
Also imagine when he's at school / a picnic or whatever and he'll hardly eat anything that's on offer :( 

I'd hate to not enjoy lots of different foods! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I agree with Suz Casey- it may seem like hard work now but having a fussy toddler or reluctant eater would be much harder!! And probably messier in the long run too - imagine a toddler throwing a paddy cos he doesn't know how to eat! They can throw much further than babies! :haha:

It's not really, really messy to be honest- and it depends on the food. I think purees definitely make more mess- if I give Ben yoghurt, breakfast pouches or porridge then it is a bit messy (although I do pre-load spoons and let him feed himself which is much
messier). "solid" foods though make much less mess. Toast, vegetables, boiled potatoes etc.. I just eat what he's having and it only takes a couple of minutes to clean up! 

Today I gave Ben a baked potato with beans! I was expecting a mess cos i thought it would be difficult for him- but have seen people on the BLW thread saying they were easier to eat than you'd think! I scraped rhe potato out of the skins and mixed it with low salt baked beans (tinned haricot beans in tomato sauce for you USers) and some cream cheese- then put the inside back in the skin and cut each half into three wedge shapes. He did brilliantly and hardly made any mess at all! I was so proud :haha: 

Here he is....


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/August%202011/d55c4507.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/August%202011/cf060bfc.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/August%202011/0c7e9c32.jpg


----------



## lisaf

the food he's eating looks vile all mashed up like that, lol.. but he's remarkably clean!
(your kitchen is beautiful!!!... note to self, clean up the area where I'll be feeding Daniel when he's ready to wean, I don't want messy backgrounds in all my pictures of him eating, lol)


----------



## SBB

Your kitchen does look very tidy lou!! Great idea on the potato... Sammuel hates potato at the moment. But I might try it soon! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

The kitchen is only that clean because Ste took Ben swimming this morning so I had an hour to clean! It was messier yesterday! :haha: 

I didn't expect him to like it Suz but he really did! It had a bit of salt-free butter in too x

Just read back properly- Ellen and Jess- sorry your girlies are giving you hassle! I'm sure it's either teeth or just a short phase! The clingiest time is supposed to be between 7-9 months xxx


----------



## kcw81

Lou cute pics! I don't know how to cook. I only ever make salads and sandwiches and cereal. And I eat a lot of fruit and cheese. The whole idea if using the oven makes me want to go buy gerber in a jar.


----------



## SBB

Casey if you can cook a piece of toast and cut up fruit & vegetables that's all you need for now! Babies LOVE fruit.

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Salads, sandwiches, cereal, toast, cheese, fruit- it's like a baby's perfect diet Casey!!


----------



## babyloulou

And there's nothing wrong with using jars if you want to :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Thanks ladies! Why u so nice and helpful to me? Aww it's nice to get attention and advice from u all. Hugs.


----------



## SBB

Cos we love you casey!!!! :hugs: and also don't want jimmy to starve :haha:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Because we love you!! We don't want you to be scared! You'll enjoy it once you throw yourself in :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! We posted that at the same time Suz! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

you can microwave potatoes! (just pierce a million times with a fork so they don't explode) no oven needed! :)

My kitchen is NEVER that neat looking... of course I don't have enough counter space or cupboards so its just full and overflowing... in my dining area there is a messy bookshelf that we use as extra pantry space so it has cereal boxes, birdseed, random stuff etc, lol... that will be prime background area when we get our feeding chair out so I'm going to have to rethink the placement of the chair or do some major organization/clean up!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Casey! It's definitely about control! She likes to do things her way! I'll mention it tomorrow though anyway, we're off to see the pediatrician and hopefully, finally, get discharged from hospital!! 

Ellen, sorry Pearl is being a madame too.... Must be these strong willed girls we've bred! God help their husbands!! :rofl:


----------



## Rudeollie

Awww fab pics of Ben Lou.......and Pearls SO having that for her dinner this weekend once Ive got some low beans in. 

Casey I HATE cookin but love doing it for Pearl. Its such fun. Last friday I did 8 batches of spag bol pasta stars and then used one chicken breast with some carrots, apple, one potatoe and some baby veg stock (btw HOW good value are those babys?!?!? 1/2 a cube makes TONNES!) Mushed it all up and froze it. Half an hour of pratting about in the kitchen telling her what Im doing in the style of Chef from the Muppets and shes fed for a fortnight pretty much. 

Its scary at first tho but take it from me, easier now than later cos I am a fussy eater now but man oh man mum says I was a nightmare as a toddler and it would take hours to feed me. V v v hard going!

FX for Lili and you tomorrow Jess. Hope you get signed off!

Oh yeah and Green baby has an amazing sale on for next summer. I got all my kiddies bday pressies and xmas pressies the other day for £50!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! We've already cleaned the Green Baby sale out I think Ellen!! Well I know Suz bought some and I've bought one of nearly everything!! :haha:

The new Autumn stuff is being loaded onto the website at the moment!! I LOVE Green Baby!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! We've already cleaned the Green Baby sale out I think Ellen!! Well I know Suz bought some and I've bought one of nearly everything!! :haha:

The new Autumn stuff is being loaded onto the website at the moment!! I LOVE Green Baby!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Damn double posting!! :dohh:


----------



## Rudeollie

Did u see the Rudi radish book?? I HAD to my Rudy it for his bday but its come and its crap! It was a fiver........but hardly worth sending it back cost of postage etc. It'll have to be a gimmick gift I reckon.

I only got Pearl 3 things but they are super cute.

I went berserk on H&M tho other week tho after booking our next cabin weekend.......Its 4 days rigt before Christmas in Aviemore so HAD to buy all the snowsuits, fleeces and hats etc I could muster. Soend £70! oooops!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww snowsuits are sooo cute!! I can't wait to bundle Ben up in the winter!!


----------



## babyloulou

Where was the radish book thing? On Green Baby? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

I bought shed loads from Green Baby too! Love it!! :)


----------



## kcw81

Compulsive shoppers the lot of u. :)

Will u come over and make the stuff for me and show me what to do?


----------



## Rudeollie

Yeah under gifts Lou!

I got her loads of cute bear eared hats too.......... just waiting til nearer the time for some boots!

Going to take her to the reindeer farm and have a sled ride......cannot frickin wait!!!


----------



## lisaf

I'm kind of sad it doesn't get cold enough here for snow suits!
I do have a few adorable puffy bundle outfits though... fx'd it gets cold enough to wear them before he outgrows them! We'd also actually have to go outside in the cold for him to get a chance to wear them, lol

It won't be cooling down here until mid-late october.


----------



## babyloulou

Where's the reindeer farm????????????????????????????????????????????? 

Casey- I've got some good baby food books. Decide whether you want to feed him purees or whether you want to just eat with him and adapt some of your own food and I'll PM you some ideas :hugs:


----------



## Rudeollie

In Aviemore Lou. It looks great..........and Im pretty certain Santa and the deers will ride through the village while we are there too. Eeeeeeeeeeek!

Gosh Lisa..........It'll prob be snowsuit weather here the end of next month. By January I will be v v jealous of you girl! hahaha x


----------



## SBB

That sounds great Ellen! I love the deer park by us in winter! Can't wait to drag sammuel along on a sledge! 

Casey, lou posted a thing a while ago for BLW recipes. If you decide to go with that one of us can re-post it. I just copied the ones I think I'll actually make into another document and printed it. 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

ooo please can you repost for me Suz? xx

I'm just giving Lil her dreamfeed and something seriously funny is going on in her dreams!! Shes laughing out loud! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Oh I forgot to tell you 3 things:

1. I booked sammuels swimming classes, start in 2 weeks :happydance: 

2. My buddy from the maca thread got her bfp! She's been ntnp for 20 years!!! And has had 2 losses, so hoping this one sticks :D 

3. Yesterday, sammuel pooped in his nappy while having lunch. I put him on the potty and Danny went off with the nappy. He came back looking bemused and said 'erm... Have you seen a poo? I seem to have lost one!' :rofl: 
I looked on the floor and there was a poo there - he'd dropped it out of the nappy :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I will have to do tomorrow Jess as it's on my computer. 

That's so cute... Happy little dream! 

X x x


----------



## Rudeollie

ROFL - Suz thats funny! You'll find Brown or Grey playing with "it" in the morning! Hahaha!

Awwww Jess how cute! Has she been better?? Pearls not made a peep all night.......Heres hoping it stays that way cos mums had a glass of wine and some cheese! Bad tempting daddy!


----------



## kcw81

Gross suz! Ha. Lilli so funny!

Yeah those recipes sounded like work! But I gotta think about it. Thanks guys.


----------



## babyloulou

I've got it saved on my phone- here you go Jess....

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...tYjY2YzNjNTAwMjI5&hl=en&authkey=CNuvl04&pli=1


----------



## SBB

Yeh loads of them are far too much work!! That's why I've just cut and pasted the easy ones :lol: 

Some are super simple like pear and cottage cheese on toast. 

And some like these chick pea burger things... Slightly harder, but basically just whizz up the ingredients in a blender... And Make in to shapes. Then I freeze a load. 

I also don't follow the recipes, more just use the ideas to make my own version with whatever we're having for dinner! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

There's much easier things Casey. For instance Porridge Fingers (from my BLW book) - you basically mix 3 tablespoons of baby porridge with 3 tablespoons of breastmilk (or formula) in a flat bottomed small dish and stick in the microwave for 2-3 minutes (or the oven for 15 minutes) then take it out, prise it out the dish and cut it into fingers. Ben loves them! You can press raisins or other fruit into them before you cook it if you want to x


----------



## babyloulou

There's also a banana muffins recipe with no sugar or crap in and they take literally 5 minutes to mix and then 15 minutes in the oven - so easy! Ben loves them too!


----------



## kcw81

Lou - what the heck is baby porridge btw? rice cereal? what does prise mean?


----------



## lisaf

well, my hair has started to fall out.... fun times!


----------



## kcw81

Omg Lisa mine still is! Hair clumps everytime I shower. And cleaning out my comb gets so annoying but I hate stray Hairs in sight. Ugh.


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- baby oatmeal I guess you'd call it?? :shrug: 

"prise" means to ease it out of the bowl- I just get a knife and stick it in the side of the bowl and it pops out x


----------



## babyloulou

I've just searched for it in the US Casey and it is called "baby oatmeal"- looks like they sell it everywhere next to the baby rice same as here- https://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Oatmeal-Made-w-Whole-Grain-Non-Fruit/13908089

It's better for them than baby rice- more nutritional value xx


----------



## babyloulou

Cat has sent us a message on Facebook girls xx

(Lisa- she's say she's emailed you the same message) xx


----------



## SBB

:( poor cat... 

:nope: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

hi girls. :wave: im back. 
All moved into the new house. Got the main rooms decorated and my internet was connected last night. :happydance:

How are we all. Its been quite some time since i have been on. I have under 10 weeks until my due date. blood pressure has been really low so have been trying to rest the best i can. I have a feeling she is going to come early. 

Sooo.... what have i missed. Is everyone well. Babies growing nicely.

How is cat? What is the latest with her little girl. My heart still aches for her. :(

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Glad you've moved in ok Laura! Can't believe you only have 10 weeks left!!! :shock: 

Cat asked for the message to be passed on to you too. I'll PM it you now...


----------



## babyloulou

Heres the picture...

https://attachment.fbsbx.com/messaging_attachment.php?aid=c3bcda6b031cd5b44905e28412ab1749&mid=id.242258949146775&uid=661339467&preview=0&ext=1314351399&hash=AQCRQcEEILKsQcNg16BHykU4l-l2FIIhFqEp_ocnpZ-l4A


----------



## laura6914

i cant see the picture lou. 
Bless her. Thanks for passing it on. I didnt know there was a fund going as i havent been on. I would have donated and sent a card or something. 

So lou how are you and ben. Sleeping any better yet?
I know i cant believe how fats time is going. Im no where near as big as i was with shae but i havent escaped the stretch marks this time round. :( i have a few just under my belly button. *stamps feet* lol. 
xx


----------



## babyloulou

Sleep a little better but still very hit and miss! :-( quite a good night last night- only up 4 times- the night before was horrendous- he only slept about half an hour at a time!! 

Aww I'm sure the stretchmarks will fade after the baby is born xxx


----------



## Rudeollie

Whats the deal with cat then? Ive not had anything......................


----------



## laura6914

oh god. Whens it oing to get better. Do you think it has something to do with the birth being so traumatic?

I hope they do but if not i dont mind. Im quite proud of them. Im having the implant put in after Chloe. Phil wont have the snip and im too young to get steralised. :shrug:
Can i have the implant straight away or do i have to wait to have a real AF like you do with the pill?

xx


----------



## laura6914

Hey Ellen, :wave:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well my opk is getting there think its a early o hers a pic sorry its a bit blurry cam is rubbish x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0247.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## laura6914

hey caz :wave: the OPK is looking good. Any time now. :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

Hi - that message from Cat with the pic made me sad. I am so sorry for them.


----------



## Rudeollie

WHAT message Casey????.................Im outta of the loop on this for some reason!


----------



## laura6914

Hi Lou, Jessica, Casey, Margaret and Suz, I just found out about that fund that you guys did for me, I am so sorry that I didnt email you sooner but Jo never said anything to me and I didnt check my hotmail account. It brings me tears to think that women whom I met and became friends with on a baby forum and never actually met in person are so compassionate and caring and reached out to me in a time of need. I love you ladies so much and thanks for donating your hard earned money to my family, you certainly didnt have to but we really appreciate it. Please continue to pray for Kinley, she is such a beautiful and special girl. We have had a hard week, Kinley was in ICU for a few days and was intubated and had an MRI. Unfortunately her MRI results are devastating, I cant talk about it right now as its too devastating but the good thing is she is back to the wards now and has her tube out. We are going to cherish every day we have with her. 
talk with you soon and take care of yourselves and hug your babies extra tight. I am thinking of all you special ladies fondly. Please also thank Laura for me as well and ask her to add me on FB if she wants and I have already sent an email to Lisa.
hugs, Catherine



This message Ellen,it ws sent on FB but im not on there. Lou PM'd it to me. 
xx


----------



## babyloulou

It was on Facebook Ellen. I'll PM it to you...


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Laura's posted it to you xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw praying hard for the bby x x x


----------



## lisaf

I didn't get that full message, I feel for her so bad.

How much did the fund get up to?

Trying our first night without the swaddle wrap.. wish me luck. So far, so good, 2 hours and he's stayed down.


----------



## laura6914

good luck lis, let us now how you get on. xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls opks are getting a bit darker i think i next couple of days weather her crap rain rain rain x x x


----------



## laura6914

hey caz, got everything crossed for you as always :hugs:
Same here weather wise. :( Crap. 
I have just noticed i dont think you liv that far from me, unless my geography is wayyyy off :haha:

Shae has just fell and split his lip, again, :( these teeth cause so much trouble. :(
His top 4 have all come through at once and i dont think he knows what to do with them :rofl:
xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw poor bby laura i dont live that far true not far from liverpool st helens x x x


----------



## lisaf

poor Shae!

Well, the no-swaddle experiment was a success! No wake-ups at all! Slept through to 7am! He's a little harder to put to sleep when he's not swaddled, but not very much harder at all.
Then he was awake for an hour or so with DH, then slept for another 2 hours... we are 2 well-rested happy parents!
Its hot here today though! Super humid. We're going to our friend's party for her daughters 1st birthday.. its up in the hills though where it is unbearably hotter than it is where I live. Wish me luck!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! :hi:

Quiet on here at the moment! Hope everyone is OK! Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm chill chill today gutted the house dinner on opks getting darker woopp couple more days x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Caz! I hope it's your month :hugs: xxx


----------



## caz & bob

i do hun getting pissed off now x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Have they got any plans of what to do next Caz if you don't get a BFP on the Clomid? How many months have you got left on it? X


----------



## kcw81

Hi everyone - hope yr weekends are going well! The weather is really nice here and we been outside alot. Lisa good going on the swaddle wean! We too trying that this weekend!


----------



## kcw81

Suz feeding Jimmy is a pain in the rear! I was all seduced by the idea u said u can just give them food and get on with things in the kitchen haha. but he fussed and fought and hates it! He gets frustrated and bored of trying to pick up the sticks of soft food and then he has it all over his face! Yuck! How many days till they are better at picking up food and aiming it to the mouth better?


----------



## SBB

Only a few days casey I promise! Give him time to practice and learn. If you eat with him he can watch and copy you...

X x x


----------



## SBB

And try toast cos it wont squish everywhere and he can grip it more easily... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I agree with Suz Casey- definitely eat with him! They pick it up much faster then! Ben won't eat if I leave him to it. He likes me there eating too! X


----------



## kcw81

I was trying to eat my dinner right there! He didn't care. But I will keep trying. :). For a few more days.


----------



## SBB

It's a huge thing to learn having only ever drunk from a bottle, so give him time. But you have to accept he's gonna get food on his face and be messy - he's a baby!!! Sammuel has been BLW for 8 weeks now, and he's really good at it. I'll post you a video so you can see ... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

If you give up after a few days Case then you'll only have to go through this again soon! Whenever you do it it's going to be messy! Best to get it all over with in one go! 

Is it not nice enough weather so you can sit outside in the shade to eat? Then you don't have to worry about the floor or anything- you can just hose the highchair down and wipe Jimmy x


----------



## caz & bob

babyloulou said:


> Have they got any plans of what to do next Caz if you don't get a BFP on the Clomid? How many months have you got left on it? X

lou i have 1 more month left after that i will do iui or egg sharing with ivf x x x


----------



## kcw81

Thanks girls u r right I know. Yeah post a video of talented little Sammuel !


----------



## lisaf

Last night wasn't so smooth :(. He woke up around 11 and would not go back until I fed (not a huge deal since it saved me a pump. Getting him down for naps is a lot harder too. I figure I'd have to go through this anyway and it should get better soon, right?

How is your swaddle-free weekend going Casey?


----------



## kcw81

I am cheating with a magic sleepsuit lisa - its like this big puffy fat suit you can use to transition. its about 40 bucks - I dont want to jinx it but so far its working...

see below

!


----------



## babyloulou

Have you swapped him into a sleeping bag Lisa?


----------



## lisaf

its so hot here right now we're not using a sleeping blanket either....

lol, that fat suit is so adorable! It would be much too hot here to do that either.. its almost 90 degrees in his room (fan blowing over his crib though)... it was just this hot yesterday and he had no trouble so I don't understand it, though I guess the heat could be part of it?

He just keeps pulling his hands up to his mouth and knocking out his pacifier which he needs to drift off.


----------



## babyloulou

Could be the start of teething Lisa if he's pulling his hands to his mouth??


----------



## lisaf

his hands are always in his mouth, lol... its just that he has never been able to have them up to his mouth when drifting off to sleep with the swaddle, so now they're distracting and pulling out his pacifier etc


----------



## kcw81

Lisa if I had a shower for u I would buy u an ac unit for Daniel!


----------



## lisaf

we have a portable AC unit but DH won't set it up in Daniel's room for some reason! :( I guess it cools off plenty in the evenings so far.


----------



## lisaf

grr, Daniel just woke up only an hour after going to bed... I wanted to just swaddle him but DH got mad at me for that. 
I heard from another friend who tried to stop swaddling and had their kid wake up every hour... waited a few more months, then stopped the swaddle and had no problems transitioning. Which makes me feel like we're pushing Daniel too early... that yes, he will get used to it, but its going to be a rough few days on him and us and isn't necessary that it be rough. ARGH.. don't know what the right thing to do is. I just see it getting worse and worse...

I have to pump tonight in order to make up enough bottles for daycare tomorrow... yes, I have a frozen stash of milk, but we've never given it to him and I don't know if he's going to react to the taste so I can't risk it. If he wakes up tonight and wants to eat, I won't get enough bottles ready for tomorrow. Kind of stressing now :(


----------



## kcw81

Lisa he will like the frozen fine- just make sure to smell it first. The wurst that happens if he gets bad milk is upset tummy and spit ups but it fixes itself once he spits up. Usually in the middle of the nite is the best time for friozen cuz they r too tired to care! In my experience. :)

Just wean from the swaddle when u want to have rough nites. Like maybe on a 3 day weekend!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well got really bad acid today weather crap again so chill chill chill it is for me my cousin got took in to hospital last night shes in labour she only 30 weeks so they are trying to stop it but they cant she said her cervix is closed dont no what is going to happen hope she doesn't have her yet x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey suz here is jimmy in his feeding poncho trying to eat bananas!
I snorted to make him laugh but he was not that happy after that! I fed him toast and he liked it but I accidentally used salted butter. I didn't know. No wonder he liked it! I Wish I could give him peanut butter as we have unsalted natural kind at the house.


----------



## lisaf

is salted butter bad for kids?

Well, Daniel didn't wake up again last night.. if he keeps having such a hard time going to sleep though we may do a transition with the swaddle, but if he gets better and better with it then we'll just go forward.

At work I'm photographing and documenting technical procedures... so far my feet hurt from standing, I'm sweating because there is no air movement in that room and I'm bored out of my mind (half the equipment relies on air compressors that aren't working right now)... so I'm stuck watching the fascinating process of coating tiny pieces of rubber in talc then watching them blow air on them to remove the excess.


----------



## laura6914

Hi all, :wave:
lisa i hope the no swaddling method works better for you tonight.

Casey, give the little man time with the solids. They have to get used to taste and texture before they actually start to eat so be patient. If he turns his nose up at certain foods just try him again in a few more days. Thats what i dod with Shae and now he eats anything you give him :haha:

Caz, FX for you hunny. I hope your cousin is ok and they stop the labour. 30 weeks if defo too early. 

Hey lou and suz. :wave:

afm, i have a feeling chloe is going to be coming early. My bump has dropped dramatically. I have been getting all the pains i had with shae a few weeks before he arrived and just got that gut feeling. Im thinking around 36 weeks. :shrug: we shall see. 

Well im cooking omlette and chips for tea. First time shae has had omlette so will see how this goes. lol. 

Hope everyone is well. 

xx


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies.

Busy weekend. Friends came in for a few days; that was FAB...went on a mini vacay for a family reunion. OMGosh my sis in law kills me. Selfish girl went up all early to the vacation home and reserved the largest room for her and her husband. Master suite. Didn't even care that 2 siblings have THREE KIDS each and my other SIL is nursing. It was just her and her hubby.....meanwhile, Lars and I were stuck in a tiny bedroom with 3 kids and all of our crap. Could barely walk around. Friggin hootchie had me saying swear words ALL WEEKEND (in my head, of course)!

Anyway, other than that, it was great. Love to get together with all the fam and watch the cousins play! :D

Well, DD is off to Kindergarten tomorrow. Lots to do today to prepare! xoxox

Oh, ps, all the talk about feeding babies real food, made me dream I fed Connor some Wasabi Almonds. hahaha. I told hubs, "watch him close so he doesn't choke" lol. So silly; it was an ALMOND for heaven's sake!


----------



## kcw81

Hi Laura! Wow r u ready to go early?

Hi chell- sorry bout the crap room. Sounds cozy.:)

Lisa good news on yr night with Daniel! Hey u should test out the frozen milk on him to see how he likes it soon. Just so u know. Jimmy likes his fat suit so in a month I will move him into soft warm foot pjs and hope that's it!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Lisa- salted butter is not good for babies. You have to be really careful with salt- they are only allowed 1mg of salt a day- which is about the salt level in 2 slices of bread- so you have to be careful not to give them anything with added salt (which is why adult soups, cereals and sauces are so dangerous for them) x

Casey- did you get my message about eggy bread? That's always a good one if you haven't got any unsalted butter in xx


----------



## babyloulou

I love the photo Case- he looks so happy with his 'nana!!!


----------



## kcw81

Lou yes thanks I got yr message! U can guess what i think about turning on the stove top and cooking something in a pan! Haha! But we do have eggs. Do u use just the yolk? How do you make yrs? Is it good w out butter?


----------



## lisaf

wow, I had no clue about the salt issue! Good to know! Glad you girls are doing all this before me! :)

Chell - I would have been so irritated too! Gosh how rude!

Well, I'm trying to photograph procedures, but the marketing woman took the good camera... she's doing test shots for something she wants to photograph in a few days time. I'm left with a camera so crappy that I can't even get good closeups of these tiny parts I'm trying to document the assembly on. GRrrrrr
I told her I needed the good camera, that I would be done by 2pm since I have to leave, but oh no, she needs to spend all day doing this.
If I had known, I would have brought my own good camera in!


----------



## lisaf

oh, and Chell... WASABI Almonds? Lol.. a bit spicy for Connor, eh? ;)


----------



## kcw81

Omg can u imagine feeding your babe wasabi??? Ouch! Lisa that is annoying about work. 

I know it's so funny I didn't know that about salt either! If we all ate like babies we would be super healthy and fit!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, I'm on holiday in Wales with little reception. Hope you're all well and will catch up when I'm back later in the week. 

Lou, I give Lili salted butter all the time... Oops! :dohh: will have to get some unsalted for her I guess.


----------



## babyloulou

You get an egg Casey- beat it in a bowl (yolk and white) and then soak a slice of bread in the egg. Then fry both sides in a bit of oil in a frying pan- it's yummy! I eat it with Ben!


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- yes it's best to use unsalted as there's hidden salt in loads of things so it's easy to go over their daily limit!! A few sticks of cheese is their daily allowance too unless you get low salt cheese- so it's easy to overdo the salt x


----------



## kcw81

What do u all do with the baby if u take him out to a restaurant? Is it easiest to take him in the carseat or just carry him in?


----------



## babyloulou

I take him in the car seat Casey so that I can have free hands if needed. While we're eating I use a restaurant high chair and just give him bits of veg and stuff off my plate to keep him quiet xx


----------



## kcw81

Do you bring him in his smock? I am feeding Jimmy some toast right now and I just wiped smashed peach that i was eating on it. Easy! Haha I also don't mind eating what he sucked on but didn't manage to eat. 

Since u started blw, has yr milk supply gone down?


----------



## kcw81

Did Ben gag and puke slot at first? Jimmy keeps taking too much and barfing! But it's not bothering him/ he just keeps going after that.


----------



## SBB

Casey sammuel gagged a lot for a few days, but just carried on too! 

If I go to a restaurant I just carry him in, then he goes in a highchair... I'd take a smock thing and usually I take my own food depending where we go. We went to pizza express and I just asked them for some plain mozerella cheese etc. But it's kind of easier to take some little pots of stewed apple and a banana or something. 

My supply hasn't gone down. casey, I have seen your pica on fb, very cute! However... You are way too thin! Quit pumping so much and put some weight on girl! Jimmys legs are bigger than your arms! 

Laura I hope she stays put a while. Glad you're all moved and settled. :hugs:

I use unsalted butter for S and I think that's best but it's such a small amount it won't have done any harm I'm sure if you've used salted. 

Casey peanut butter is fine if it's got no salt! 

Mashed avocado on toast is good and easy too. 

I can't remember anything else! 

We have had such a busy weekend sorting out our garage, I'm shattered! 

Chell your SIL is an idiot - how selfish!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh eggy bread is lush! It's also called french toast in a lot of places. If you have a sandwich maker you can make it with no oil... For the baby... I like it done in oil and with salt on!! 

Is oil ok for babies? I do eggy bread and a few other things for S in olive oil :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

It seems like oil would be totally fine! But not sure. Yeah I am a skinny minny right now and I eat so. Much! My supply is slowly going down- I an at 3 pumps now with about 50 oz per day. Was 63 oz! I want to be fit for Hawaii! Big tatas and small waist will be fun to wear a bikini. 

Suz organizing the garage is annoying! I leave that to dh!


----------



## kcw81

Oh and my arms are always tiny - no matter what weight I am at. Is it a huge hassle to bring the LO out to eat?


----------



## babyloulou

It's a bit of a hassle Casey- but I'm afraid that's our lives from now on!!! :lol: No more peaceful meals out!!! 

I have no idea about my supply as I can still barely pump much- I don't know how much I make- still seems plenty for Ben though! :thumbup:

Suz- the BLW book suggests using olive oil or vegetable oil for babies- just not lard. X


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and yes I take Ben's smock bib and a change of top in my change bag when we go out Casey xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Casey I am super Jellie bellie! My arms are so flabby I hate them.............And Im still on four pumps a day cos one i Use for piggies porridge or weetabix.

I have soooo many eggs in the house tho so am gonna give eggy bread a go for Pearl. I despise eggs but dont want pearl to have food hang ups like me.(Except curry! I do not want a curry munching babe)

Had and delivered some great parties this weekend. So much food wasted tho I felt like crashing the Leeds Fest and giving the kids some food lol!


----------



## kcw81

Sounds like fun Ellen! Yeah eggs are yucky- but French toast with syrup is good. Are u gonna eat the eggs to show pearl u like it?


----------



## kcw81

babyloulou said:


> It's a bit of a hassle Casey- but I'm afraid that's our lives from now on!!! :lol: No more peaceful meals out!!!
> 
> I have no idea about my supply as I can still barely pump much- I don't know how much I make- still seems plenty for Ben though! :thumbup:
> 
> Suz- the BLW book suggests using olive oil or vegetable oil for babies- just not lard. X

True dat Lou! Our lives are not out own!


----------



## Rudeollie

If I can get it to taste like fried bread I will............tbh I have eaten so much shit I wouldnt normally cos of Pearl!

Bananas........................god I despise them but have taken one on the chin for all mums xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Bananas are the one thing i can't do for Ben!! :sick: God I hate them!! Ste eats them with him though!! 

Is Pearl on the same food as you now Ellen? Do you still do purees? I purée fruit sometimes and add it to natural yoghurt for Ben to feed himself- he loves it!


----------



## babyloulou

And French Toast does taste like friend bread- it's yummy!!


----------



## Rudeollie

<Lovely am having some tomorrow then Lou rofl!

Yeah shes eating what we are ish...............Shes a cucumber compulsive like me. and loves cheese and melon too. I tend to steam some veggies for her tea and add some cheese or pasta in sauce for her. She adores it. Shes soooo off being spoon fed at teh mo, porridge a la mum is off. She's wanting chunky food so havingbaby weetabix with yoghurt or bananas.

Bananas are evil Lou I agree hun xx


----------



## SBB

It is a bit of a hassle compared to going to dinner on your own, but sammuel loves it! So cute! 

Yeh I use olive oil so that's good! 

I think its so important not to pass food hangups onto our kids, about various foods and also whole outlook on eating. My 2 sisters are way too thin and one has an eating disorder and has done for years because of my mum. It's sad. 

The only exception I think is veggie - because that's usually for a moral reason. 

What are you other veggies doing with babies? Veggie or not?! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yeh bananas are pretty gross! Sammuel loves them! I think they're ok but I have to be in the mood! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Me and Danny don't do curry either! I wonder if S will like it! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Will she eat porridge if you let her feed herself? I just load stuff like that onto spoons and he shoves it in himself! Did you see the thing I posted about porridge fingers the other day? That's a good way of getting porridge into them if they like finger foods x


----------



## babyloulou

We haven't tried Ben with curry yet Suz. He did have hummus with jalapeño peppers in the other day and loved it! I was really shocked as it was quite spicy!

Ben is having meat and fish - Stes not a veggie so he tends to have some of his x


----------



## Rudeollie

I will try porridge fingers but she hates sloppy food on her finger4s so just chucks it........all over my kitchen lol! She used to adore it but wont even open her chops now for it!

Suz - I do every veg for Pearl. She loves veg thank god! And fruit! I really hope she hates curry or Pauls Mum will think she is a god! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! lol!

I find eating out super super easy but perhaps its just cos I stick owt in Pearl hahahaha!


----------



## kcw81

Jimmy can watch bob eat meat cuz I hate it! Ugh meat and fish barf! But he's a boy so he will love it. Hey how in the world does pearl eat cukes? They are crunchy!


----------



## Rudeollie

Case- I peel the skin off and she literally devours them in seconds! Best thing EVER for taking attention away from them eating something you are eating that they arent allowed!!!


----------



## SBB

Porridge fingers aren't sloppy at all, they're like flapjacks, I made them this morning for S. I whizzed up porridge oats, raisins and apple, mixed with BM til it was all kind of just wet, microwave for 3 mins maybe an extra 30 secs then let it cool and cut up. He loved it! I put the raisins and apple in to sweeten it up... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

What's cukes?!

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Can I make porridge if I grind up whole oats into a powder?


----------



## Rudeollie

lol! Cucumbers Suz xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes you can Casey- that's all baby porridge is really- as long as it's pure oats you're using with nothing added (ie. Sugar or salt) x

Suz- I don't bother whizzing up the oats for Ben's porridge fingers anymore- I just use whole oats- he's fine with them x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah Ben manages cucumber fine with the skin cut off too x

Ben's absolute favourite thing though is baby corn!!! If there's baby corn on the table he'll eat and eat and eat them til there's none left!!!


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh cucumbers!!! :blush: 

Casey remove the skin from things to make it easier to eat, plus babies can't always digest skins. 

sammuels absolute fave is strawberries, he puts huge whole strawbs in and seconds later they're gone!! 

Yea casey just whiz up normal oats. I actually don't usually bother either lou, he is fine with big oats... I just did this am cos I was whizzing other stuff... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou this is the wrap I've bought, should be here weds! 
https://www.naturalmamas.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1236357&postcount=159

I so want one of these https://www.ocah.co.uk/ it's a SSC (soft structured carrier) made from a wrap. If you go to the blog there's some amazing ones!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey it's bob's bday today. I gave him that puzzle with the pic of chompy on it and cards from me and jimmy and some cookies bought at the store. he was happy with it since he wished I would just ignore his bday so that was a small easy gift. no fuss. I did a bj on him on saturday too for his bday, I never do that! a birthday bj.


----------



## Rudeollie

LMAO Casey................I BET Paul a BJ for last night and he forgot lol! I bet him his Bear Grylls shoes had holes in and they didnt rofl!

You are truly a good good wifey x


----------



## kcw81

Lucky he forgot Ellen! Hope he doesn't remember all of a sudden when u just wNt to take a nap. U know bob can't "finish" that way so Its almost like, why do it, but I think it's enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Rudeollie

LMFAO casey!!!!!!!!!!!!! Paul has NO issue with finishing a BJ ................he swears its why I look so youthful rofl sicko! x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! Lucky Bob!! :thumbup: And Happy Birthday to him!! Xx


----------



## SBB

:rofl: birthday BJ!!! happy bday bob...

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Ellen yuck!!!!! Ha


----------



## SBB

Sammuel has rolled into the middle of our bed, and is asleep with his bum right up in the air and his knees tucked under - he is SOOO cute! :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Aww suz!


----------



## lisaf

girls.. I was filling Daniel's bath, saw a bit of fuzz floating around, scooped it up, it was stuck to my finger so I stick it to the side of the tub and the piece of fuzz opens up and is a live freaking spider!!!!!! I want to cry! It was on my finger!!! :(
And this is after seeing a spider so huge and scary this morning outside my work that I couldn't stop picturing it in my mind and shuddering for 20 minutes. They're out to get me today!


----------



## kcw81

Yuck! I don't mind spiders actually. But bob freaks out at them! 

Where's Marg?


----------



## lisaf

Casey - I wish I didn't mind them so much... truly freak out when I see them. I've almost gotten into car accidents a few times when there were spiders in the car. Its a problem.....

Oh, and on a bug-related topic... when we were at that birthday party this weekend, a fly landed on Daniel's eyeball... GROSS, lol!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! :hi:

Sorry about the spider Lisa! :haha: I'm not afraid of spiders but it must be scary if you are!!

Suz- those slings are lovely! That one you bought is gorgeous!! How do you tie it? How much was it?


----------



## SBB

Eeek spiders are gross I'd cry at that Lisa!!! We've had 2 beasty ones so far this week :( 

Lou it's a wrap so you basically wrap it around and tie the ends. It's the most versatile way of carrying and there's loads and loads of wraps you can do, front, back or side carries. There's loads of videos on YouTube that show you how. It was £100! 

I bought it on natural mamas forum, loads of them have stashes of about 20 wraps!! They must have cost a fortune!! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Hey girls. 

Just waiting for the gas man to come and install a pay as you go meter. We have done it with the electric and it works out sooooo mush cheaper. £15 a month cheaper so hoping the gas will work out the same. 

On the spiders note, lisa, i would have cried. Shae doesnt like spiders either. He was in the hall the other day playing and he started screaming. Me and phil ran into him and he was sat in the corner hiding form a spier crawling towards him. It was so funny. :rofl:

We have invested in our first baby gate and need to get anothernext month for the top of the stairs. They are not cheap.

Also i have a few bits to get for chloe and then im all done. Can relax for a bit before she puts in her appearence. My and phil are guessing she will arrive the 8th October which is 3 days before my birthday. lol.

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well opks a bit darker today woopp i will just keep having sex ever day ha they have maneged to slow my cousins labour down now hope she doesn't have her for another couple of weeks x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys! Laura u really think she will be a month early?? I hope she stays in u a little longer than that! So u can get as much rest as possible and enjoy the tail end of summer! Halloween would be a good bday! U guys don't have that tho huh? Oct 31. Or oct 20 is a good day as it's my bday! Are u a libra too?

How's the sleep going suz and Lou?

Hey caz!

Jimmy hasn't pooped in 4 days. Think it's all the new food bits in his system. I predict a huge poo today. It's gonna be world war 3 when it happens. I should wear a poncho.


----------



## kcw81

Gross!!! Jimmys poo smells like am adult poo! I am quitting blw!!! Ha


----------



## babyloulou

That's the worst part Casey! :rofl: Believe me it's even worse when you use cloth nappies!! :sick:

Joking aside though- that's a good sign- it means he's swallowing and digesting already!! Clever boy!!! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

omg it is so nasty lou! and the chunks in there and no wonder it took him 4 days to get it going, thats a lot of solid food to come out such a tiny little butt hole! oh the poor little guy had to grunt and push for DAYS! oh my it stank so bad!!!

Yeah its a good sign that it moved through his system ok. I was a little afraid he was constipated due to eating something he shouldn't have like paper or something. do you feed yours cheerios sometimes?


----------



## laura6914

my birthday is the 31st October (halloween) so i dont want to be sharing :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

No I wouldn't Casey- I would imagine they have a lot of sugar in. Let me check for you...


----------



## babyloulou

Aaahhhhh Laura!! You're a secret witch!! :shock: :haha:


----------



## laura6914

yep lou thats me :haha:
It great though, always have a theme for a party :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I stand corrected! Apparently plain cheerios are ok- although it does say they are not recommended until after 9 months :shrug:

Do you have Weetabix there?


----------



## kcw81

already gave him some trader joes o's today - they are lower in sugar than cheerios and he thought they were boring but they are good practice for trying to pick up small things without a mess! 

I think we have wheatabix somewhere in the cereal aisle but I have never really seen it.


----------



## Onelildream

My baby is at school!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Maddie First Day.jpg
File size: 67.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kcw81

Did she have fun?


----------



## Onelildream

I hope so, kc. She doesn't get home until 4pm...another 23 minutes. haha.


----------



## Onelildream

Bus picks her up at 12:30 and she has class from 1-3:30, then gets home at 4pm.


----------



## Onelildream

Isn't she beautiful though? Ugh. She's going to be trouble...


----------



## kcw81

Like motha like daughta!


----------



## SBB

So cute chell! Hope she had fun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Of course they lost my daughter on the friggin first day of school!!!!!!!!!! The bus never came back to the bus stop!!!!!!!! I panicked after 45 minutes of waiting and called the school; no answer, called the district and they said she was still on the bus....bus driver was trying to find where she lived...but she didn't know the right address....FINALLY they came and I reamed the bus driver! He showed me the map, and wouldn't you know....the map doesn't have her bus stop as a stop.....just a pick up. WTfrick?! LIVID. the school is getting a beatdown tomorrow!!! Not to mention, her friend walked around the corner to where we were and said she got on the wrong bus. AHHHHHHHHH. Good thing she knew how to get to the bus stop again. SOOO PISSED


----------



## Onelildream

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! These kids are still babies!!! 5 years old! I was getting so panicked wondering what kind of pervert they hired to be the bus driver. pissed, i tell you. PISSED


----------



## kcw81

Aww chell sorry they fouled up. How scary! Glad she is fine.


----------



## Onelildream

off to help her color


----------



## lisaf

wow thats scary Chell!! I'd be mad too!


----------



## kcw81

Hey u guys where's Marg? Haven't heard from her in awhile. Must be busy with an active toddler!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell, that must have been really scary. :hugs: Hope she's ok and not too traumatised by it. :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Jess funny u say that; icing on the friggin cake?!.... Went to kiss her goodnight (she was sleeping) and she cries, "stop! Stop! That's my bus stop!" oh my gosh. I cried. Poor baby was having a nightmare over it!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Onelildream

Oh and looks like another night of getting up ever hour with Connor. :( poor thing is super sick and congested. :(

Hey Suz. What was that chickpea recipe? Sounds great!!! When can I start blw? Sounds fun!

Lou :blush: can u post that link again of recipes?


----------



## laura6914

morning all. 
Will read back in a second but just wanted to say, Chell, OMG i would be kicking some Serious ass today. That is soooo bad. really really bad. Im just glad she is ok and got home. And just to add she is such a cutie. I think some one is going to be chasing the lads away when she is older, i.e Daddy. lol. 

xx

How are we all today? Phil is working a second job today on his day off to raise a little extra cash. so its just me and Shae again. I need to clean the house as we have our first inspection tomorrow. I have blown up my birthing ball as was in so much pain last night with BH amongst other things so hoping it provides some relief. 

xx


----------



## SBB

Chell I'd totally go nuts too!!! I'll pm you that recipe (remind me) you start BLW the same as TW so 6 months... 

So sad she was having a nightmare about it too. :( 

Laura I hope you feel better :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

The chickpea thing was:
Clove garlic
Tin chickpeas 
Tin sweetcorn (or use any other veg) 
Herbs (I used basil) 

Whizz it all up, mix in a bit of flour til you get the right texture, then make shapes on a floured surface and fry or oven cook. They are much nicer fried! 

That will make loads, plenty to freeze. 

I make loads of things that way, just whiz it all up and make into balls or shapes and cook :) 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

thanks suz, feeling a little better. 
Ill have to give that recipie a go. Looks ace. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just been round the field with the dogs cleaned all the yard just going have some lunch my cousin is out of hospital now she has to bed rest now because walking is staring the labour off but she reckons that she will start again in the next couple of days the hospital have told her any pain or ewt straight in because the labour will be fast well dont no when i am going to o opk are still the same x x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Chell, poor little mite. I hope today goes better for her. xx :hugs: 

Well, Lili had a settling in session with the child minder this morning and a meet and greet at the nursery this afternoon. It was so strange leaving her this morning, but she seemed to be fine and had fun. Her key worker at nursery is called Sammy-Jo and has a tongue stud! She's very nice, but how is she supposed to teach my child to talk properly if she has a great big chunk of metal in her mouth?! Nursery is really going to throw her schedule out too... Normally she has lunch at 1 and dinner at 5... there they have lunch at 11.30 shrug:) and dinner at 3... Lili normally has a 2 hour nap at 3... I'm sure she'll be fine... we'll find out on Monday! EEK! :cry:


----------



## SBB

Aw Jess :hugs: she'll be fine... I had a Tongue stud and I could talk properly :lol: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Aww Jess this is going to be a new adventure for both you and lilli. I bet she will have fun, she seems so good natured and adaptable. Same as you!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha Suz, you had a Tongue stud?Wow! How long did you have it for? I didn't really have a problem with the stud lisp but I did have a problem with the patronising "fishy" and "ducky" use... ITS A DUCK! NOT A DUCKY! sorry... Bit of a bug bear of mine. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

haha fair enough jess!! That is a bit annoying, although I may call the horse at the bottom of our garden horsey sometimes :haha: 

I had it since I was 18 and maybe took it out 2-3 years ago. I also had a piercing at the base of my back!! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ouch!!! Wierdo! :haha: ;)


----------



## SBB

Yeh I am a weirdo :D but I'm fairly normal these days! 

I am a bad mum today.... First I took sammuel out for a walk in the new wrap, and I came back in the side of the house and scraped his little toe on the brick wall... He didn't even notice but I scraped the skin off and it bled. 

Then, he was crawling to Dannys room and he fell on his face and cried, he was ok but I felt bad cos he was crawling on the wooden floor. 

Then, in the bath he tries to crawl and stand up and doesn't get that it's really slippy, so he slipped and I couldn't grab him quick enough and he rolled over and his face went under and he screamed for ages! I got him straight out and cuddled him though, and got soaked!!! 

Last night I felt really bad too, I got frustrated and impatient with him not going to sleep. Then he started just being really really cute and talking away to himself and I felt awful for being impatient with him :( 

Ah well, can't get it right all the time!! 

Jess how are you feeling about going back to work? 

Oh, and sammuel really just wants fruit all the time at the moment! He'll have a bit of other stuff, but really is desperate for fruit all the time!! Do you think it's a phase? 

Today I made him LUSH dinner! Big fat american pancakes, SO easy!! Grate an apple, few sultanas, flour and breast milk, bit of cinnamon, mix it all up to a thick gloopy batter and fry. They were so scrummy I ate half of them and am making me and Danny some for breakfast! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

U ate yr own milk?? Ha. Suz your piercings in
The past don't surprise me one bit. You are defo alt-hippie style. Non conformist. 

I think Jimmy isn't ever going to be real interested in food unless he is hungry! He is always well fed off the bottle though. Would u suggest reducing his breast milk intake or just keep letting him sort of play with the foods without really "needing" to eat it?


----------



## SBB

I'd let him play casey, there's a saying 'food before 1 is just for fun'! I don't think that's true but in the first few weeks they don't eat a huge amount. 

I make sure sammuel isn't just fed, but also isn't starving, because he'll get frustrated if he's too hungry. So maybe give him food an hour before he's next due a feed? 

Yeh I am a bit of a non conformist I guess, in some ways...!

Yeh I ate my milk. Is that gross?! Doesn't bother me. It's no weirder than drinking cows milk!!
X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou does/will Ben eat meat? I can't remember who answered the veggie question yesterday! 


X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey can Jimmy eat cooked salmon? 

Suz you are a pioneer!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I'm sure he can have salmon... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh yeah u r such a bad mommy suz! Ha ha ya right u r awesome. Your LO is healthier and stronger than every other baby his age! He can poo in the pot and crawl too! I feel bad when I look at the iPod and ignore Jimmy or when I let him watch tv with me- but I just need an outlet - a show to watch or Internet. I can't talk to Jimmy all day!


----------



## kcw81

Can I just say I find it impossible to read to Jimmy? He grabs the book and bangs on it and has no patience to actually sit on my lap and listen. How do u all do it? We just look at some of the pics and he tries to grab the pages like a crazy person.


----------



## Onelildream

it happened again! after I even went and talked to the school and was assured it would NOT happen again.............. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- that's terrible!!! :nope: Your poor little girl!! :-( Raise merry hell with them! :growlmad:

Casey- Ben does that when I read to him too!! :haha: Loads of our books are ripped already! :dohh: He either grabs the book or just whinges! 

God I feel so ill! :-( I can't sleep at all!! :-(


----------



## kcw81

Sorry u r sick Lou! I hope it passes quick. Hugs

Chell that really sucks! What is their prob??


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks ladies. Called the district office and raised hell. There was abvery nice man that explained he had no idea why it was happening. The supervisor called back and said it was google maps' fault. Sure blame it on google! So I am just switching buses. She will vet off at the stop by where her friend lives, otherwise she should be a block further and will ride with no one she knows. Fed up. Stupid supervisor didn't even say sorry and acted like it was my fault! I told him I don't care where the friggin stop is; I'll walk a mile if I have to, but they have to just tell me and the busdriver the SAME thing!


----------



## lisaf

my friend gets her daughter to leave the books alone by giving her a toy to hold onto and put in her mouth while they read.. seems to work for her, but I'm sure some of our precocious clomid babies will know that they want the BOOK, not a stupid toy, lol.


----------



## kcw81

Yeah Lisa our babies know what they want and are pretty determined little suns of guns!

Hi Marg i see u! What r u up to?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell I'm so sorry you and your poor little girl went through all that again. :hugs:

Casey, I use cloth books or books with things for her to play with. She grabs at them too, but loves looking at books! 

Going in to work today for a catch up... Leaving Lili at nursery for 3 hours... :cry: I'm holding it together quite well at the moment, but fear I may have a melt down at the weekend...


----------



## SBB

Sammuel loves to rip books too! He is getting better though, and we have a couple of this touchy feely books, where a bit of the page is a textured material or something. He likes them and feels the bits with his finger. 

I also wait til he's tired then he doesn't grab so much. Also with certain things I say 'not in the mouth' and he eventually stops doing it. 

Chell - WTF?!? what is their problem? How can they have done it again?! 

Jess I hope you'll be ok, I think after a couple of weeks of taking her in you'll be ok! 

Lou are you feeling any better? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No I feel like poo!!! :-(


----------



## SBB

:( is ste home?


----------



## babyloulou

He nipped to work at 8 and said he'd only be an hour but he's not back yet! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

We have two teeth here now.....


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/233df2fd.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Look how crooked they are!! :rofl:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: hope your all well welcome newbies well i am still waiting to o want it to hurry up cant wait for school monday woopp weather is lovely today think we will go for a walk with the dogs yayayayaya for 2 teeth aw x x x


----------



## caz & bob

girls i am ovulating woopp really dark opk hers a pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







Untitled 8.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kcw81

Aww lou can't believe you are all getting your teeth and we still don't even got a bump!
That's a very cute close up pic of ben! what a messy mouth! Why the heck are you sick? who gave it to you?

nice caz! get bding!

Yeah people who say they read to their baby all the time from day one I just don't get it unless maybe they are reading to them when the baby is sleeping or swaddled up and can't grab things! haha. I j ust let jimmy play with all the books at this point I am not too worried about reading because I know all those stories are gonna get mighty repetitive as we read them over and over. I have the touch and feel books too, those are great!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Casey- that mouth is not what I call messy!! That's him pretty clean compared to some meals!! :rofl:

I don't know why I'm sick :-(


----------



## kcw81

Not enough sleep breaks down yr immune system. That's prob why. Shoot what can u do. Hopefully this passes and you are done for the cold season!


----------



## kcw81

Ummm is Marg pregnant?


----------



## kcw81

I am not trying to gossip or start rumors . I just saw weird post on her Facebook so that's why I asked. :)


----------



## Onelildream

And she won't even come and tell us.........


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! It's a joke status thingy Casey x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor Benjarno is sooo constipated!! He's been trying to poo for about an hour now! :haha: I am hoping a warm bath might be the answer and he'll poo in there ( he often does!) :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Hate when they r consta! They get fussy and then u know it will hit like world war 3! Total poo city!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls...sorry I haven't visited in a while. I was super busy at work, but unfortunately, I got laid off yesterday. I'm on the job hunt now. I am not pregnant! That was just one of the secret status things for breast cancer awareness. I miss you all and hope all moms and babies are doing well. xx


----------



## Rudeollie

Hi girls!

Marg so sorry to hear over your job hun, that really sucks! Do u get any redundancy pay at all?

Jess - Sorry about all the emotions at the mo over returning to work. I hope that all went ok today xxx

Lou, sorry you are ill lovely. Ive had something the past few days, all shiverery and hot and stuff. I blame this bloody ever changing weather for it all! Pearls sniffly now too! 

Suz, hate days like that were everything goes tits up with the babes! Pearl had a day similar the other day and it felt like all she did was cry and whine! I was knacked!

Caz - As Casey said get doing it girl. Your month is here I think xxx

Casey, Verna and Chell - Hi sweeties!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi Ellen!! yes, thankfully, I'll get 3 months severance pay (I think that's the same). I should have a job by then surely!!


----------



## kcw81

Aww that's crap Marg! Sorry u were laid off. Well that's cool u get to be with jax more for awhile!

Hi Ellen! What's up with the job deal? 

Jimmy is being a fusser Butt lately. Poo


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, hope you're feeling better hon and Ste is looking after you. :hugs: 

Marg, so sorry about the redundancy. Hope you find a job soon. :hugs:

Well I left Lili at nursery for 3 hours today. I was fine until I walked out of the building. Cried all the way to my office :( :cry: Managed to pull myself together for the meeting thankfully. She has another session tomorrow afternoon....


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Jess :hugs: Was she ok when you picked her up? X

Marg- sorry about the job :-( I hope you enjoy the extra time with Jax and then manage to find an even better job :hugs:

Hi Ellen :hi:

X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah she was fine! She'd just had cake and custard for lunch :shock: so was happy as larry! They said, and I'm sure they say this to everyone, that she was the best settler they'd had! :) I am absolutely shattered... God knows how I'll cope with a full day!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Aw Jess :hugs: you poor thing! You'll get used to it I'm sure :hugs: 

Marg that sucks :( but at least you get paid for a bit and I'm sure you'll find a better job!! 

Good luck caz :dust: 

Lou how are you feeling? Yay for bens 2nd tooth! 

Sammuel has been dribbling RIDICULOUSLY!!! He surely can't be getting yet another tooth?! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/eaf6d152.mp4
Casey this is a vid of sammuel eating pears today! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou Ben poos in the bath?! We're yet to have that joy!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes ALL the time Suz!! We usually end up doing an emergency clean and second bath fill at least every other day! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I'm glad Lili was ok Jess- that will make it easier for you knowing she's not upset xx


----------



## Onelildream

Marg-sorry u got laid off. That friggin sucks. haha on the breast cancer awareness thing. I didn't even get a chance to read it, just wrote you needed to fess up. hahaha

jess-sorry honey. So tough


----------



## kcw81

Suz!!! Ha what a piggy!!! Great vid thank u! Where'd u get yr hi chair? I like how the tray goes on the sides for arm rests. Ours is too big I think- it's a second hand. S is such a good eater! My word he goes for it!


----------



## SBB

It's cheapy ikea casey!! £15 in total! I like it... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've got the Ikea Highchair too! It's brill- so easy to hose down!! Ben's actually been given a Stokke Tripp Trapp expensive one by Ste's family but I prefer the Ikea cheapie!!! So easy!


----------



## SBB

Lou I FINALLY finished your wooly letter!! I kept messing it up and so it took AGES! I'll photograph it and send you a pic! 

Are any UK girls sending me a card for Cat? If not I don't mind I'll just send my thing off.. 

Also, sammuel is 25lb 2oz today!! 100th centile now - how is he getting even bigger?!?! 
X x x


----------



## kcw81

Umm watch that video u made suz and I think u get your answer on how he is getting bigger! Healthy eater!

Ikea hmm it's far from my house. Poop.


----------



## babyloulou

Can you not order it online Casey?? Amazon sell Ikea things here in the UK??

Suz- wow that is one BIG baby!! :lol: He's a healthy monkey ain't he! Ben was only 16 and a half pound the last time i had him weighed!! He keeps dropping on the charts :shrug: 

I can't see your video :-( It won't load :-(


----------



## babyloulou

I'll PM you about Cat's card and my letter x


----------



## SBB

Couple more Vids for you: 

Crawling, and danny being silly, I'll do a proper crawling vid soon 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/25516f3a.mp4

And this cracks me up!!! He was sitting there batting the door between his hands and der der der-ing at it, and the camera comes out and he acts totally different!! 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/57e00e60.mp4

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ben is healthy though lou? I wouldn't worry about him dropping on the charts, as long as you know he's ok... He eats well doesn't he? 

X x z


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I'm sure he is Suz- I think he was just a big birth weight baby abd now he's evening out. Ste is very tall and slim so I think he's just going to take after him! Crazy to think he was born nearly a pound bigger than Sammuel though! :shock:


----------



## kcw81

Aww wow suz! The crawling one is amaze balls! He is so talented ! Fuck man! Jimmy cannot even begin to crawl yet! Did u train him or did he do it on his own? Ps u r the skinny one! Skinny legs and arm I saw. 

Lou I hate to bring up sore topic but how many hrs per day does ben sleep? Just curious where he is at nowadays.

Amazon USA does not do the ikea one u have. Shoot it's like 30 mins away I guess I could try to go...


----------



## babyloulou

30 mins isn't far Casey!! 

I don't know about the hours Ben sleeps- probably about 8 altogether out of every 24 :shrug:


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-wow! What a sweet little chunk! Were those apples? He does so well! When do I start BLW and how? I think it's brill. Excited to get started, but does he have to sit first? 25lbs...:rofl: I think my almost 3yr old weighs that!!!!! hahahha


----------



## SBB

He did it on his own, we tried to train him as he was getting so frustrated, he was on all 4s rocking back and forth for days on end and whining then crying cos he knew he wanted to move but couldn't work it out! We tried to show him how but it didn't seem to help then he slowly just worked it out and did it. He's quite speedy now! It's funny he crawls off and goes straight for stuff he's not allowed - how do they know?! 

My legs only look skinny cos the lights shining from behind me! And my legs are fairly skinny anyway to be fair! I am normal weight now I'd say, same as pre-pregnancy.. 

Yeh it's weird Ben was such a big baby!! Is he long? How the hell do you measure a baby?! I tried to measure sammuel today, and he was 78 cm the first time, and 70 the second!!!! :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

KC-I love Ikea! I will go for you! hahaha. Any excuse I can get......

oh today I switched Maddie's bus to the same driver that picks her up. Even though she's not on the route, he is going to drop her off at my doorstep anyway. Sooo happy! What a nice man! 

Ok off to take Maddie to dance class


----------



## kcw81

Wow I know chell- 25 pounds! Crazy! 

Lou geez man u poor suffering momma! I wish u would win the lottery or something to makeup for the no sleep. U deserve something great!


----------



## kcw81

Cool deal suz! S is amazing! U r skinny so shut it up about me!


----------



## SBB

He should be 6 months chell, and start with some soft fruit and veg ideally! 

It's pear he was eating, from the pear tree in our garden! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

oh yeah, shoot. One more question for all of you...

WHAT IS THE BEST THING TO GET CONNOR AS A TOY?

Doorway Jumper
Jumperoo
Activity seat thingy (that's a technical term!)
Rainforest playmat


----------



## SBB

Casey I'm not as skinny as you! You said you're underweight cos you pump so much! I am just normal weight so I'm allowed to tell you off :lol: 

Chell I'm glad you got the bus sorted!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sammuel loves his jumperoo! 

Door bouncer cheap but boring. 

Playmat good but once he's rolling around the jumperoo is better if you need to get stuff done for 10 mins! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He's just below the 50th for weight Suz and between the 75th and 90th for length (nearer the 75th though) The measuring never seems overly accurate to be honest Suz! They make sure their head is touching the lip on the top of the measuring chart, tell you to hold them there and then they stretch a leg out as straight as they can and mark the measurement at the heel xx


----------



## babyloulou

I vote Jumperoo too Chell x


----------



## babyloulou

8 hours is a good day Casey!!! There's definitely days he has a lot less!!! :dohh:

He's awake now. I'm sat on the nursing chair trying to rock him to sleep- he's been awake since 10!!


----------



## kcw81

Oh crap Lou ! Sorry girl. 

Suz I am only like 8 lbs less than I used to be so quit mothering me! Geez mom! Ha .

Chell pls do go to ikea for me! Do I have to call ahead to see if they got my chair? I hate going anywhere more than 15 mins away! 

I vote playmat and jumperoo!


----------



## Onelildream

No kc. They will have it!

I guess Connors getting some new toys! ;)


----------



## kcw81

Yay Connor! Yah u gotta have both those! Are u buying them used? I am glad I didn't because I see how much Jimmy spits up on his. He kinda hates being in the jumperoo but I am hoping in time he will like it. Any day now please!


----------



## Onelildream

No kc. I'm not a big fan of used baby gear. I don't mind clothes or things I can stick in the dishwasher or sanitize but the jumperoo I would def buy new. Preference on style? The rainforest one?


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just waiting for my son get out of the bathroom oh gone for a run today i am takeing oh mum for her bloods done at docs then when i get home its chill and sex haha x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi quick ? - breast milk past a year for baby, is it helpful or not really better than food anymore?


----------



## babyloulou

It's still really good for them Casey. The World Health Organisation recommend BFing until 2 if possible xx


----------



## kcw81

Suz or Lou or anyone planning on going past 1 yr?


----------



## kcw81

Oh ya chell I bet all the types of playmate and jumpers r great! We have rainforest and tiny love for playmats . We got the oversized tiny love playmat too. 

I went to ikea last night and got that chair! It's tiny! I was glad because I was all by myself and it was easy to lift with Jimmy in my Bjorn. The sales lady tried to make Jimmy laugh and he cried at her instead. He really just needs to get used to people! I go out everyday now to the store or the park and he is seeing lots of faces and sights and I hope he starts to get used to it when people try to say hi to him. The inlaws are coming for the weekend and i hope he can learn to like them better since we r going to hawaii in a month!

Ps it's our anniversary but we aren't doing anything. I don't think it's a big deal. We were together long before we went to the judge.


----------



## SBB

Yep will def do past a year here. I love BF and ideally I'd like him to self wean, but we'll see! 

Casey do you find your bjorn comfortable? 

Glad you got the chair, let us know what you think! 

Hmmm I caught up earlier and can't remember anything at all! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh happy anniversary! We dont do anything for anniversaries either! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz glad to know that you don't do annis either! I know we are a bit weird but we both hate making big deals out of that stuff, same with valentines day.

my bjorn original is as comfy as I guess would be possible when you have to take the dog on brisk walks and chuck the ball with it and grocery shop and go up and down stairs and all over the place for stretches - and jimmy loves it to face out and be able to reach at things and kick his legs. He seriously kicks and is active sometimes when I wear it! 

I can't wear it for more than 20-30 mins without lower back ache. we also bought the bjorn comfort carrier with lower back support but jimmy doesn't like it cuz his face and arms are too tucked in so he can't see. I think when he is a little taller we can use that one or buy an ergo back pack one. 

I also have the moby wrap which jimmy hated from day one and plus its not strong enough to be active in it.


----------



## SBB

Yeh the moby is good for smaller babies not really bigger ones. 

I hear such bad reviews about the bjorn (sorry!) so I was just wondering. It shouldn't hurt after that long, perhaps once he's on your back it will be better, and loads of people really rate the ergo. I didn't actually get on with it very well, but most people do! 

It's also possibly hurting your back cos he's facing out so his weight will be pulling away from you... Although my babyhawk also hurt my back and S was facing in. 

It's hard to find the right one. I love my new woven wrap though - so comfy!! 

And the Rose and rebellion is good too. 

I have seen a sleepy nico that I want though!! https://www.sleepynico.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_18&products_id=13

Lisa did you get the Beco? Which one? How is it? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Yeah i think Bjorns work fine for me, wraps aren't my style for the activities we do with the carrier. I mean seriously sometimes I
Am jogging after the ball and stuff or hopping over things with him innthere and it needs straps and buckles! I agree with 20 lbs on your stomach it's tough to manage for anyone! Old men with their beer belly get bad back pain too!


----------



## SBB

The wrap I have isn't stretchy like a moby, so it's totally secure. But it's much more of a faff to get on and off. Thats why we have a clip one too so we have a quick up/down carrier. Plus Danny would never wear the wrap! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and I know it's the 4th video in 2 days but here is Sammuel playing keyboard. He is REALLY good. 

https://s1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/?action=view&current=9513d9db.mp4

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Ha! Dude! Haha! Love how he looks round at u guys to see how u like his music! Suz Sammuels got itty bitty boobies! Ha ha! Love yr videos. Wraps are for hippies. Ha Totally kidding! ;)


----------



## lisaf

I have the Beco Butterfly carrier... it goes up to 45lbs, does a front carry and a back carry. It has a panel of fabric between you and the baby which makes it easy to do a back carry and its possible to hand the child off from one parent to another without removing them.

There is also the Beco Gemini... it is more like the Ergo only it does a front-facing. Front-facing does put more strain on your back, but the Beco distributes most of the weight around your waist.

I'm working on uploading a few videos of my own... not nearly as interesting as your videos since Daniel doesn't do much yet, lol. But here's the funny part.. I'm playing one back on my computer where Daniel is babbling... DH comes out of his room/office and is giving me the wide-eyed scared look... I realize he thought Daniel was awake and babbling in his room :rofl: PMSL!!!


----------



## lisaf

Ok, here are a few videos of Daniel, lol... 
Daniel almost grabbing Buster's tail
https://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/?action=view&current=BusterandDaniel.mp4
Daniel chatting away
https://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/?action=view&current=Chatterbox.mp4
Daniel laughing/smiling at 'superbaby'
https://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/?action=view&current=Superbaby.mp4


----------



## Peach Blossom

Very cute videos ladies! :hugs: x


----------



## kcw81

Cute vids Lisa! Daniel is so cute he Looks a lot like u!


----------



## SBB

Love the videos Lisa! He looks like you :) it's funny to hear your voice, don't think I've heard it before! 

The butterfly Beco is lovely - glad you like it! 

Wraps are admittedly slightly more hippy-ish casey! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Yeah they are kinda! Yikes i am doing CIO and it's 146am. He quieted finally but I hate to go back into our bedroom and have him start the min I get into bed . I am out in the pumping room watching the video. Shoot poor guy there didn't seem to be a thing wrong but i fed him extra. He's prob worried for the inlaws! Well I am off now- hoping for the best! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Does he still fight it every bedtime Casey? I thought with CIO the crying only lasted a week or so?? :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

By the way I love the videos girls :flower:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Or afternoon :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Morning! I just meant Jimmy woke up for no reason so I was sitting there letting him cry himself back to sleep. It was a one off ( i hope). Who knows. After I checked him out and made sure he was dry fed and normal I left and he cried for 15 mins and finally went to bed. Was there a full moon ? Maybe he wishes he were swaddled.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not stopped all day just done a opk its darker than the control line hers a pic wooppp 1dpo tomorrow x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0272.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kcw81

Looks like a good strong ov
Caz!


----------



## SBB

Lou take your turn on one of our games! I'm feeding and have no games to play!!! :haha: 

Good luck caz! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's a good line Caz- good luck :hugs: 

Suz- I'll play my games now- sorry for leaving you game-less :haha:

Casey- I was just interested in the mechanics of your routine. As Ben doesn't have a single routine I like to hear others!! :haha: Does he cry in the evening when you put him to bed? Or does he self settle easily? 

Do the other babies still all self-settle? Pearl? Lili? 

Well I was bored earlier lying on the bed with Ben for his nap so I was reading back to when Ben was born! As well as giving me flashbacks of the birth and convincing me to not have another baby ( :haha: ) it also made me realise how much I love you girls!! :flower: The support when he was in Neonatal was amazing :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Lou. :hugs: 

Lili self soothes... I know it's silly, but it breaks my heart watching her cry and struggle to get her soothie in her mouth! Bless her. 

Did I tell you girls that Les Dennis has agreed to host the concert? Plus SHane Richie has said he'll do it if he's available! :) :happydance: 

Caz, :dust: hon xx


----------



## babyloulou

Do you leave her to self soothe when she cries Jess? Do you stay in the room?

That's brill about the concert!! :thumbup: Did you ever see the Ricky Gervais 'Extras' episode with Les Dennis in? It was hilarious!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I leave her Lou... If she cries for more than 5 mins I go back in and put her soother in for her... very rarely do I have to get her up... 

Yeah, I love the extras episode with Les. It's brilliant. So brave of him to do it!


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lou- when it's time for Jimmys sleep he usually is so tired he stays quiet and stares at the mobile bur sometimes when I leave and shut the Door he will realize and then cry for 5-15 min s. 20 mins is my limit and he only ever goes 20 on bad nights. So he self settles I guess is yr answer. Especially day time naps he is worn out! He goes to sleep cuz I pushed him to stay awake as long as I could! I keep him awake fir at least 3 hrs at a time and he is getting better at going further than that.


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lou I know part of why Jimmy sticks to a sleep routine is the full feeds . If I couldn't get him to drink a full bottle then the whole thing would be screwed up as he would wake hungry and his rythms would be inconsistent. I wish Ben would take a bottle or a full boobie every time.


----------



## kcw81

Oh yeah speaking of bottle, now that he is blw surely he will drink a bottle right???


----------



## babyloulou

No Casey he still won't entertain bottles. He will sip out of a sippy cup or a doidy cup now but not enough to take full feeds!


----------



## kcw81

Stubborn!!!!! Wow he owns you. He looks Like he is taking to foods really well though! Do you care how long u breast feed? I mean if he wanted to be mostly solids at 11 months is that ok w u?


----------



## babyloulou

I want to keep BF to at least 12 months and then keep him on BM until the age of 2- either by still feeding or expressing into cups (assuming I can express then as I still barely can at the moment!)


----------



## babyloulou

Right photo overload!!! :-D

Here's Ben with his first full Sunday Roast (on a Saturday! :rofl: ) - roast beef and Yorkshire Puddings!!....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/059.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/060.jpg


----------



## SBB

Jess great news on les dennis, well done!! 

Even if sammuel has a huge bottle feed he still wakes at the same time roughly :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Aw roast dinner!! Cute :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

And Casey- here's how we deal with mess..... :rofl: :rofl:


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/066.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/073.jpg


And something he's NOT supposed to be allowed to do- but too good a photo opportunity to shout at him....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/077.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/080.jpg



And guiltily getting down when he saw me....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/081.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Video.....


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/a2cabbe3.mp4


----------



## babyloulou

I can't get my video to post! How do you post a video from the PB app Suz?


----------



## SBB

Just copy and paste the direct link address

Love the doggy pics! Dis I miss any on the last page? I'll go back 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Well Sammuel is a unique boy isn't he? His growth probably keeps him awake! So much energy and aliveness in that boy! I really think he us gonna be good at sports and will need it as an energy outlet!

Lou great pics! The guilty dog I love it! U know what I don't like how short the chair is. U have to stoop over and looks like yr dog can get to it! My dog is annoying and will only pick up big chunks, I want him to lick the crumbs too!


----------



## SBB

Sammuel is actually going to be Baby BatMan!! This is what he does after a bath now instead of letting me put his nappy on!! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/c41acc28.mp4

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey is all that wood furniture ste's handiwork?


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh you haven't got a greedy enough dog Casey!! My terrier is like that and will only eat the good stuff- the labrador however will eat ANYTHING!! if Ben threw pebbles of the chair Piper would probably eat them "just incase" they were edible!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! Love that Suz!! He's so good at crawling already!! :shock:

No Casey- Ste only does outdoor garden furniture x


----------



## babyloulou

This is Ste's website....

www.tansleyteak.co.uk


----------



## babyloulou

Ok- here's the video- although Ben does get nervous when I point the video at him for some reason! :shrug: :rofl:

Oh and please excuse my bright pink comfy Ikea lounge trousers!! :rofl:


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September 2011/a2cabbe3.mp4


----------



## SBB

Is that your dog modelling in the first pic lou?! 

I'll swap you a big Wooly B for a table and chairs? :rofl: 

Yeh he's pretty good at crawling, he's done a lot of stuff in a short period of time lately. He pulls himself up to standing all the time now. And kneels a lot too. He is really confident with it. Even though he falls over a lot :haha: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Its funny you should mention voices Suz... I was catching up on some videos and it was neat to hear the accents. I bet my accent sounds interesting to you, lol (of course, I have no accent ;) ) (I have to admit I don't often view the videos you guys post since I'm at work and don't have speakers)

I LOVE those pics Lou! :) I'll have to clean the chair myself, my dog can't get up that high, lol... he also goes after anything that 'might' be food.... he's the one who chewed a hole in a burp cloth because there was spitup on it.. licking the spitup off wasn't enough, he had to eat the fabric :haha: I'll have to google which foods you can't let a dog eat though.. I know grapes are bad and of course chocolate.. too much avocado is bad too.
When can I start weaning? Obviously not right now since he has zero coordination.. is it 6 months? You guys make it seem so fun!


----------



## babyloulou

You are supposed to wait until 6 months Lisa- if you do decide to do it early then they say here that it should NEVER be before 17 weeks- but ideally you should wait until week 26 xx

Yes that's Ruddi on the first pic of the website Suz- that's our old beautiful living room at our cottage. I miss our little cottage! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Did you see Ben's eating video just before your post Suz? X


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- Piper has chewed up a few muslins with sick or food on too!! :sick: He also ate Ben's cute bumblebee rattle socks yesterday!! For no reason other than to be naughty!! :haha:

Yes chocolate and grapes are bad. They also shouldn't have raisins, sultanas or onions xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey mammas. :hi: 

Been cooking most of the day! Made chickpea burgers, cheesy veggie nuggets and blueberry oaty muffins for Lili! All in the hope that when people other than me are feeding her she'll eat something!! Still not crazy about a spoon at the moment... she used to be fine, but now will not entertain the idea of a spoon! I hand fed her scrambled egg the other day!! :rofl: 

Now then... just as a little foot note to the BF discussion... My Mum is a public health specialist (advises the Chinese and Hong Kong governments on health policies)... Anyway, I was talking to her about the fact that WHO recommend BFing until 2 years old. She said that it is a blanket advice for all countries and is mainly aimed at poorer countries/communities. Basically to make sure that the baby still gets some sort of nutrition. In more affluent countries where good nutritional food is easy to come by and within our means it is not as necessary to BF for that long. It is entirely up to each individual, but don't feel that you are depriving your LO if you decide not to BF for 2 years. Don't put too much stress and pressure on yourselves.

Lou, I love the photos and the video of Ben's dinner and the clean up mission!! I might hire your dogs! :haha: 

Suz, I LOVE little Batman!! SO cute!! I can't believe how advanced he is!! :shock: He's going to take over the world by the time he's a teenager at this rate!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

*Here's some cute ones....*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/022.jpg





*Ben is his new box!!  *

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/047.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/043.jpg





*Ruudi and Ben guarding the garden against unwanted birds (or "rats with wings" as Ruudi seems to consider them!  )*

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/083.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Have you girls seen one of the new advert banners on the User CP? The flash banners that are at the top of the page??? It's disgusting!! It says in big letters.. "INFERTILITY- THE TRUTH ABOUT WHY YOU WILL NEVER GET PREGNANT!" :shock: :shock: What a terrible thing to allow on a fertility and pregnancy forum!!! :nope:


----------



## kcw81

ugh that is awful lou, I have not seen that banner. why would they let that be there?

LOVE the benny pics!! Love the benny video eating a roast! he threw his meat on the floor lucky dogs! Gosh I wish jimmy was as happy eating as ben was. Jimmy whines SO loud when I give him food, he will try to eat it, mostly the toast but he is not having fun.

Jess thanks for that info. I was sort of starting to worry that I should pump longer so jimmy can keep getting breast milk at least some past a year but I think you sound right, I mean if you give them balanced meals with veggie and protein and fat and all the stuff they need in it and they eat it, that works! I hope lilli likes all the effort you put in there and eats your food!

Suz batman is so cute!

The inlaws are here but I get to leave in a hour or so to get my hair done downtown! yeah! I am going to Aveda Institute, the school for aspiring aveda stylists. I have a good guy there so its safe. Sometimes students doing your hair is a bit risky!
Jimmy will be sleeping part of the time I am away but it will be a good little start for him to be without me alone with them (aside from DH being here).


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo nice Casey!! We'll need pictures of your new hair afterwards! What are you having done? 

Ben moans loads when eating Casey- he did all the time at the start- now he's getting a little better but still has mealtimes when he just either throws a fit or whinges and refuses to eat much!! 

The last couple of days he's learnt to throw food on the floor rather than it just being an accident! This morning he threw practically ALL his toast on the floor!! :dohh: I'm going to start making sure a clean mess mat is down so I can pick the food back up.


----------



## SBB

Lou the video is brilliant, I PMSL at him picking up the potato and shoving the WHOLE thing in!!! He is so like sammuel, S does that little thing with his hand too that Ben did with the Yorkshire pudding! 

Jess yeh I don't really know about the recommendations, but that sounds sensible. The reasons I'd like to go longer are mainly because I feel it's most natural to let him decide when he's ready to stop. And also BM must be better than cows milk! Although there's nothing wrong with giving cows I'd rather he have mine! 

Lou I LOVE that first photo in the box!! And the one protecting from rats with wings :rofl: 

SOOOO cute!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, Lili does that all the time... She holds her arm out and drops the food, then looks at the floor and back at me as if to say "look what I did!" :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Have fun casey!!! Hope the ILs don't scare jimmy! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yep sammuel throws it, especially if he's seen strawberries. He'll chuck everything then bang on the tray til he gets the strawbs :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I have to delay getting yoghurt or his spoon out- otherwise he doesn't eat anything- just shouts for the yoghurt! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Downton Abbey is back on soon :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Our other highchair has a huge tray so I might just use that longer because I do not like throwing food on the floor! The tray is huge hr can't See the dog or anything under it! What did u use to shove Ben closer to his tray Lou?

I am just getting some lighter strands weaved in. So I am a little more summery for Hawaii! My hair has gotten so dark since I have been pregnant.


----------



## babyloulou

Unfortunately Case I think they all go through throwing food on the floor is fun stage!!

I've never watched Downton Abbey Suz- is it good? I've just watched Adele on Jonathon Ross- now I LOVE her music- really, really love it! I've got both albums- but god is she annoying!! :-( I've never actually seen her talking on anything before- I think Ste's got it right when he says she's like a cross between Stacey Slater from Eastenders and Stacey Solomon from xfactor! :rofl: she sang at the end though so all is forgiven!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh the blow up thing in the highchair is from Ikea Casey- it was part of the accessories you could buy for that chair. When I'm out though and don't have it I usually just fold up a padded changing mat and put it behind his back x


----------



## kcw81

Poo I missed that accessory! Will have to go back. That's ok it is a good adventure for Jimmy. U take yr chair out with u???


----------



## babyloulou

No I mean i use a changing mat in restaurant highchairs x


----------



## SBB

I never bothered with that blow up bit... Sammuel is too fat he probably wouldnt fit :haha:

Lou I LOVE Adele! Am watching it now. Her cackle is brilliant!! But I think when you've listened to someone's music for ages and never heard them its always a bit weird and I find most people annoying when I love their music. Especially cos it's such emotional music... But I saw her interviewed right at the beginning so I always knew she is like this!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Downton abbey is amazeballs!!!! I LOVE IT!! but don't forget I am obsessed with pride and predjudice :lol: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh Ste would like it then!! :rofl:

I thought Adele was like an annoying teenager!! And she's not exactly bright is she bless her!! :lol: I can't believe that singing can come out of the same mouth!! :shock:


----------



## SBB

Yeh it wasn't her best interview ever! I still love her though! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I'll forgive her anything if she keeps knocking out the same standard of music- I fucking love her albums!! Even more than I love my Amy Winehouse ones- and that's saying something!!!


----------



## SBB

She is amazing! Did you watch x factor with that young girl singing Adele? Everyone was crying!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou in your Avvie pic the only letters I can see on bens tshirt say 'muff' :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Poor Ben in a "muff" t-shirt! :rofl:

Yes i saw the Adele girl- she was really good x


----------



## lisaf

I LOVE those photos Lou!

Just finally got to watch baby batman too, lol... that is so cute! I'd be afraid of Daniel peeing everywhere though, :haha:

PMSL @ the muff shirt!

I first heard Adele when she was being interviewed.. I usually hate listening to interviews with musicians but I don't remember why I listened to hers.. can't recall if she annoyed me or not, I was just blown away when I heard her sing for the first time. Her albums are AMAZING


----------



## SBB

I only let him crawl around naked when he's just been on the potty or in the bath! It's so cute after the bath he's like a naked little frog!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Omg I just saw the infertility banner - WTF?!?! I'm sure people will have complained! 

Lou I forgot you said you read back to when Ben was born the other day! I did that a while ago, it was weird to read but lovely and we have got a great little group here! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Deleted, thanks lou!


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- delete that link or you'll get in trouble!! You're not allowed to post bits from there! I'll PM you!


----------



## kcw81

What? Pm me too Lou! I wanna read stuff that's not allowed! I want to read back too when i have time- this forum is like a journal almost.

They all did fine with me gone last nite. I was only out 3 hrs. My hair is thinner! Man being pregnant really MADe it thick.


----------



## laura6914

Hey all. 

I havent read back again :blush: 

Hope everyone is well. I dont get chance to get on her much just lately and i feel so bad but nowadays shae has my run ragged. Im shattered. Ill have to post a pic of my bump soon, im no where near as big as i was with Shae. :shrug: I would have thought i would have been bigger with this being number . 

Well the nesting has begun. I have washed all Chloes clothes. Packed her hospital bag, all i need is some baby shampoo. I still have everything to get for mine. I must say im a lot more wiser this time round. I packed everything bar the kitched sink with Shae. :haha:
I have got the moses basket things washed and in my room. Her bottle steralised just incase i need them as im hoping to give BF another try. 
Erm..... what else.....

Im at the MW on the 19th but im hopinh to change GPs and get one closer to home so thats going to mess things up. 
Im going to speak to her about a water birth. I would like to give it a try now i know what to expect. If i cant hack the pain i can always get out for pain relief. 

With Shae i couldnt get off the bed as his Heartrate kept dropping so im hoping for a better experiance this time round. Im getting SOOOOOOO excited. Its come round so fast. 

Ok enough of me babbling on. What we all up to?

xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, did you post something from the thing that is on the main page that is only for BnB addicts and can't be mentioned?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes she did Jess :winkwink:


----------



## babyloulou

So excited for you Laura!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## kcw81

I am a BNB Addict and would like to know what this is!! 

Hi laura! Glad you are getting stuff done for chloe!


----------



## SBB

Yes Jess :dohh: 

Laura that's very exciting! I hope you can get your water birth. If you struggle with BF come and talk to us, between us we've had most if the issues possible!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, go to the main BnB page and scroll down... it's the last forum... xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Laura, so excited for you!! :hugs: x Can't believe it's come around so soon!! Craziness!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili is ill... :( I was up 10 times with her last night... She has a cough, snotty nose and a rash on her chest... :( Poor little mite is all over the place. Our flat smells of so much eucalyptus that I'm feeling a little light headed! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Aw poor lili :( and you being up all night! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor Lili :-( 

I was up most of the night too Jess- but Ben hasn't got the excuse of a cold! He's just a pain! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Haha sammuel too!!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Aaah shit guys I wish yr babies slept. Jess I hope lilli gets better!!! What do babies act like when they have colds? Do they still want to play?


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's only ever had one small cold so far Casey and was pretty much normal but I think if they get a full cold they feel ill and so are whingy etc...


----------



## SBB

Jess how are you doing? Back to work tomorrow :( 

X x x


----------



## SBB

The massive spiders are back :( 3 in 2 days and one jut tried to kill me!!! It ran straight at me, I jumped up on the bath! Last night I go up to go to the loo, and I just knew there'd be one. Couldn't see one, then I thought I bet there's one behind the door... Pulled the door, and sure enough, massive beast sat there!!! 

I hate them!!!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Without the spiders we'd all be swarmed by flies constantly Suz!!


----------



## lisaf

I'd take the flies any day


----------



## kcw81

Oh man you girls are a bunch of woosies! Spiders r not evil! They get rid of a ton if other creepy bugs all day. I hate flies they are filthy! They eat garbage and dog crap and then buzz into your house and sit on your counter and buzz in your bedroom at night! Yuck!


----------



## kcw81

Lisa should I write out detailed instructions for the inlaws for when I go to Hawaii or just give them the basics and tell them to stick to the feeding and nap times if they can? Like I mean, can i just let them figure out how to bathe him and how to strap him into the stroller and carseat and bottle washing and all that? I mean we had to figure it out ourselves. Do I need to write down every little thing? They could always just call with questions.


----------



## lisaf

There are a few thoughts on writing stuff down....
They may find it very helpful... but if you write too much stuff down then they won't read it and may be insulted.
Then again... my inlaws were kind of insulted at us needing to show them how to do stuff... but they didn't know simple things like to never microwave breastmilk.

If you do write it all down, maybe give them an option.. a basic cover page and then more detailed stuff. Definitely break it down into categories like 'bathtime' .. maybe even make areas under each category like what to use, what time to do things etc?
I've never left Daniel for a whole day so its less complicated, you know?

I know they still do things in ways I don't wish them to... but none of it is really vital stuff (hopefully! lol)

By the way, apparently my MIL got her feelings all hurt because she thought I returned a blanket she bought for Daniel. I hadn't returned it and they eventually found it, but sheesh!! I have like 50 blankets.. I can't be worrying about someone's feelings when it comes to this stuff, but I since she never said a word to me about her hurt feelings, I guess I'll just have to keep all gifts no matter how useless or annoying they may be. She just better listen when I tell her no big items (we don't have the space and she can go ahead and have her feelings hurt if she can't listen to me, lol)


----------



## laura6914

morning all.

Jess i hope lili starts to feel better soon, and all the other babies with colds. 

Casey, when Shae has a bad cold he moans, A LOT, and wont eat a lot or settle well. 

Thanks for offering advice Suz on the BF. I gave up so easily last time and im woried with having 2 kids it will be even easier to throw the towel in. :(
What is it with spiders. I have been attacked by one this morning to. I was sooooo brave though and squished it with my boot. :haha:

Morning lisa, in laws are so annoying. Me and the MIL have had a fw words lately. My tounge has suddenly gone lose when it comes to her for some reason. :rofl:

Well my little man is 1 next month. I really cant believe how quick time has gone. We are having a bit of a gathering at my house with the kids and things but nothing too big. 


xx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Laura- wow that's gone fast! Big boy Shae!! :happydance: 

Don't put too much pressure on yourself about breastfeeding. Just give it a go and see what happens- even if Chloe only gets a couple of days of colostrum it's still totally worthwhile xxx

I agree about the spider wimps!!!  Spiders are teeny weeny little things! They can't hurt you! (well here in the UK anyway! Suz- imagine being in the US where they have poisonous ones!! :shock: )


----------



## laura6914

well add my little man to the list of ill babies. He has a cold to :(
He is being a devil at the minute. He is not a loving baby at all, never has been. HATES being cuddled and smoothered (sp!) but today he is hanginh off my legs wanting to be picked up. I pick him up and he wants to get down and when i put him down he starts screaming. :(
I have put him down for a nap cause he is tired but all he is doing is crying. Im going to let him CIO for a bit. 

Oh no lou, the spiders in my house are HUGE!!!!! Man eating ones i tell ya. :haha:
Thats what im going to do with the BF, just take 1 day at a time and if it doesnt work out, like you say, at least she has had some goodness. Just like shae did, and he never dropped below his birth weight.

xx


----------



## kcw81

Sorry Shae is not feeling well Laura, that sounds rough.

Lisa that is funny about her getting butt-hurt about the blanket. What a weirdo worrying about something like that! I mean, even if you did give it away or something who cares! Maybe she needs a hobby other than her grandson.

I am at the problem of wanting the inlaws to stick to my schedule while I am gone for the most part but I don't feel like explaining everything. It sounds annoying to even think of writing out a detailed list of instructions! So maybe I will just tell her the times of the feeds and the naps and let her call us with questions when they arise? I don't know! I wish my DH would write the stuff down for me, its a chore to explain what you do all day!


----------



## laura6914

He seems much better this evening Casey thanks. Just about to get him ready for bed. 
Where are you going for the in laws to be having little man n how long you away for. X


----------



## kcw81

Hawaii on oct 6 for 7 fun filled days! Can u believe it? Just me and dh no Jimmy.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i feel like i havent been on for ages well stupid internet sorted again now my son was back at school today hight school he really loved it he looks all grown up in his uniform well afm my opk are really strong and have been for 3 days hers a pic of them dont no whats going on x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0283.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kcw81

Is that normal for u caz? To have positives for several days? Vern had that. I think after your positive u should stop testing- or can u buy done digital clear blues?


----------



## caz & bob

not really normal for 2 days mine is if its the same tomorrow i am getting a hpt x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies :hi:

First day back at work today... :cry: It wasn't too bad really and I've got lots to keep me busy. Lili was all smiles as she went in to nursery and seemed to have a great time... She only had 30 mins of her 2 hour nap though... :( So she was whingey on the train home and konked out pretty much straight away when we got home. Day off tomorrow! :happydance: Have to take Lili to the hospital for blood tests though :(

Can't remember what I've read... will go back and re-read!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

glad it went okay jess! Was it fun to be working? Lilli sounds like she did just dandy! hope the blood tests go okay tomorrow, are they checking for something bad?


----------



## SBB

Glad it was ok Jess! I love that pic of her on FB on the float thing - so cute!! 

Casey I loves jimmy in the pan too :rofl: 
Did you and bob used to go on holiday a lot before jimmy? What about going out? Is it only since jimmy you've become a recluse?! :haha: 
What did you used to do for a job? I think I know everyone elses previous job except yours! Lots of questions for you today :D 

Lou are you better now? 

Laura sorry shae is sick. If sammuel is grizzly and nothing helps I just go to bed with him, lie on my bed (so I get a break) and read him books and play and he usually chills out and cheers up then... 

Caz good luck! Maybe a really strong ov! 

AFM I took sammuel swimming, he loved it :D Did anyone else do water babies? It's really expensive :shock: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- glad your day went ok! Glad Lili was ok too xxx

Suz- thought I was better after getting rest over the weekend with Ste here but now one day on my own with Ben and I'm feeling rough and exhausted again now! :dohh: It doesn't help that he had two huge meltdowns today- he's never done that before! :shock: An hour of straight screaming this afternoon- never seem him that upset before- I think it's his teeth!! 

I did the same as you Suz and lay on the bed with him and boobed him and sang to him- he calmed down and dropped off to sleep for an hour- he was fine when he woke up!

I am doing Puddleducks with Ben Suz- that's the rival company to Waterbabies. We start our second term on Thursday- Bens moving up to the next class! :thumbup: I think it's about the same price as Waterbabies although I'm not sure. Ours is £143 for 13 lessons x


----------



## lisaf

wish I could do baby swim classes! Very jealous of you girls! They're only during the weekdays when I work though :(

Just washed up a few more teething/rattle toys for Daniel, :) I kind of forgot how many toys he already had :haha:

Can't believe Shae is almost a year old!!

Casey - I thought it would be a lot of work, but i just did a little at a time. It was much easier to write it down than to explain it again and again, lol. Definitely enlist DH's help.
Again though, the less you write down, the more they might pay attention to what you do write down, lol!


----------



## SBB

Lou I think ours is £140 for 10 lessons!! :shock: 

Hey Lisa :wave:

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Hi Suz, lol!


----------



## lisaf

question about the swim diapers... does it really contain anything? I know Daniel's poops are so runny that I'd expect them to cloud up the water pretty bad... and its not like the pee is absorbed at all in a wet diaper (swim or disposable). I kind of wonder what the point is?

Also, Suz... I have an old friend on facebook who has the same first name as you, only her last name is Goodner, it cracks me up... you're the 'evil' one ;)


----------



## SBB

Haha evil Suz!!! :devil: :muaha: 

Yeh I'm not sure the nappy would contain it!! It did seem pretty tight though so it probably would! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

When you have proper lessons Lisa the baby has to wear a disposable swim nappy and a neoprene one over the top for extra protection (ours is a Konfidence Nappi-cova) x

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSYLhq6warUn7yKNbKKE3nZ5iEJKMT_mKTdJqqk0I9MdFp5nA8t


----------



## kcw81

U guys r awesome for doing swim class! Good moms. Suz I am a CPA if u can believe it. I spent 4 yrs at deloitte and touche public accounting and then about 10 yrs in various industry jobs. Before Jimmy I was freelancing financial reporting work from home for 2 yrs or so. I will keep my license active but I don't want to work for a very long time if ever! I like being at home. Lucky dh makes enuff. 

I have always been a recluse since my mid twenties, dh and I don't have many friends but we used to go out to dinner a couple times a week and go fun places on weekends cuz I dragged him like hiking or the movies or downtown. He is more of a homebody than I am! When we first dated we were out all the time together . But yah we go on a rad holiday every year- Hawaii or Mexico or something. I think I have changed to become more like dh in the recluse sense. But I like being alone for the mist part. I will definitely do tons of stuff with Jimmy like classes and the playground every day so he can get socialized. I will prob become more social myself! But yeah there is no way I will continue to stay home alone all day with Jimmy once he starts walking and talking. We both would go nuts!


----------



## babyloulou

Is there a Puddleducks class near you Suz? Check the website...

www.Puddleducks.co.uk


----------



## babyloulou

You'll enjoy it once you start Casey :thumbup: Do you have anything like Netmums there? Where you can meet local mums? X


----------



## Onelildream

Hi! Lost my iPod for a few days. Just caught up. Read it all but I'm too lazy to comment. Haha.
Connor and I have nasty colds. :(
Off to the dr tomorrow. Super excited to see how much connor weighs; not excited that he needs to get shots... Oh did I tell u he's going to be on the mobile box for jj cole? I can't wait to see it! I might have to buy like 20 just as proof of his beauty. :D

Ok. Feeling like an elephAnt is squeezed into my sinus cavity... Right: off to bed! Hugs. Missed u all.


----------



## Onelildream

Can't sleep like this! :(


----------



## SBB

:( chell :hugs: 
V exciting about Connors photo! Can't wait to see it! 

Casey that's cool you'll take him to lots of things cos you'll both definintely need it! It will be nice to chat to other adults! And nice for jimmy to play with other kids a lot. 
You're lucky to never have to work again! 

Lou I looked into all the classes and the water babies one is 2 mins away, whereas others are 20+ mins. Plus this one is at a nice pool at a house and the others are at manly hotels etc. So I think this is the best one, when it's freezing in winter I won't want to be driving 20+ mins home! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hope you're better Chell :hugs:

Suz- I would say they're definitely worth the money! Definitely enter that competition I've sent you to win the classes first though- I've won loads from Facebook pages x


----------



## SBB

Have you? What have you won? I have liked them and emailed! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ive won 3 times on the MyDaily See it, Tag it, Win it thing. Two lots of Simple Skincare sets and some GHD hair stuff, then I won a baby swing with Askamum (which is the Mother & Baby mag FB page) and I won some Ella's fruit pouches with Ellas Kitchen x


----------



## SBB

Wow well done! I need to enter more! 

X x x


----------



## runnergirl100

has anyone got any updayes about cat yet?
xxx
iv been prayin for her and little one xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well chilling well done another opk and very dark again think i am going to get a hpt tomoz and test and see what happens never get more than 2 good dark ones and i have 4 x x x


----------



## runnergirl100

good luck caz x


----------



## laura6914

have read through but forgot whawas said. Shae had me uo twice in the night screaming with his teeth :(

Caz it is sounding soooo promising. got everythin crossed for you xx


----------



## SBB

Runnergirl the last update that we had was that Kinley had had a brain scan and it wasn't good news :( I am going to email her later. I think about them all the time... 

Good luck caz, let us know after the hpt! 

Laura he's just preparing you for chloes arrival :D
Poor thing, I hate when sammuel is in pain. 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

i think your right there suz. He has been very loving today. wants to just sit on my lap and snuggle. I LOVE him being like this. I dont get many cuddles. He is such an independant fella. 

How is sammuel. How many teeth now? Shaes 6th one is just coming through. 

xx


----------



## SBB

Sammuel is good, hes just 'playing' with the cat! 

He has 7 teeth!! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

7, WOW. 
'Playing' with the cat. :) bless him. Shae is having a nap so im just sitting here in the kitchen with no TV, music nothing just peice and quiet. Its heaven. :)
x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Caz! :thumbup:

God I'm shattered today- Ben was up literally every half an hour last night! He just wouldn't sleep at all :-( I'm not sure how I'm supposed to keep surviving on a few sessions of 10 minutes sleep throughout the night! :-( Or for another matter how Ben is coping on such little sleep! He's not done more than an hours stretch for nearly 3 weeks now! :-(


----------



## laura6914

oh lou im sorry chick. 
I take my hat off to you cause for 7 months now you have survived on minimal sleep. 

I started a thread in 3rd tri, just having a moan like you do and there is always 1 person who wants to have a dig and turn a thread into a bitchy slanging match. This site pisses me off sometimes. 

x


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry Laura. Thats partly the reason why I never go anywhere else. This thread is the best. :)

Lou sorry u slept horrible. Me too. Although Connor wasn't the reason. He prob will be tonight after shots tho. Ugh I hate being sick.

Ok off to get everyone ready and get my little girl to school and take the boys to the dr.

:hugs:


----------



## SBB

I never go anywhere else other than this thread now either! I can't be arsed, someone usually winds me up and I don't like arguing so I just ignore it, but I'm still annoyed by it!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Laura the new avvie is cute!!! 

Sorry you got no sleep again lou :hugs: 

And chell I hope you feel better and Connors jabs are ok! 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

i never normally wonder away from this thread either. Its just i fancied a moan and it was very quiet on here. Lesson learnt though. :(

Thanks Suz, he is well funny. If the flash is on the camea he pulls that funny face. lol. 

x


----------



## kcw81

lou that just isn't right!! I don't know what to say! And you did go to the doctor recently and talk about this right? And they have no answers? Its so awful for you, I can't imagine how you do it day in and day out!! 

Laura love the avvie!

Chell sorry you are sick that sucks! How often are you sick? IT seems like you just were sick like a couple months ago? Must be your kids getting germs and giving to you or what?

Verna's new york pics looked really fun! I am glad they are having a good time, they look like they are doing it up right! 

What else is going on? I forget. Is lisa sick now too? The inlaws left yesterday and it was okay, it seems like the grandma is getting a little better at taking it easy with jimmy and not in his face as much. Although I am sure she is dying to just stick her face right in his and babble at him and kiss him, she is holding back and it helps my shy baby deal with the shock of new people.


----------



## kcw81

oh yeah Hi Suz I Saw part of your modern baby site - lookin good!


----------



## SBB

thamks casey - still very much a work in progress!! 

glad the mil has chilled... 

Ok i need to go and bath S x x x


----------



## lisaf

Chell is probably sick with all those school germs we'll be getting once our LOs start school.

I'm not sick, just kind of blah, not much to say really.
At work right now, I finished writing 2 technical procedure manuals and I'm really quite proud of them.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies :hi: 

Sorry some of you are ill. Sorry you haven't had much sleep Lou. :hugs:

Forgotten what else I've read... sorry.. brain capacity is minimum! 

I'm knackered! Had a lovely day with Lili though. Back to work tomorrow :(


----------



## Onelildream

kc i think it is school germs...connor got it first, now me.

connor weighs 13lbs 9oz. :D hated the shots and now won't let me put him down.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw poor Connor. Do you guys have calpol over there? :hugs: btw he's heavier than Lili!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh yeah. I took Lili for blood tests today. They put the freeze gel on and we had to wait an hour. Thing is they put plasters over the gel. Well taking the plaster off Hirt her and she screamed... Was still screaming after they'd taken the blood which took all of 30 seconds!!! Waste of time!! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Really Jess I didn't know they I'd that? Sounds totally pointless!! 

So are you back 3 days a week? Do you think you'll have time to do some blankets on the train? I'll get my butt in gear and send you some wool!! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Calpol? Hmmm... like baby aspirin? We have used that today.

Oooooo I'm so excited for BLW. Talked to my dr and he thinks y'all do things a bit different, but I got the go ahead if I space out introducing new foods a few days... kind of defeats the purpose tho, doesn't it?


----------



## Smile4me

Yes Casey NYC was a blast, dh and I have our FS appt tomorrow am, hopefully we will get good news that we are not totally out of the ballgame.

Hope everyone gets better soon.

My nieces wedding is this weekend and next week surgery in the ticker ;-)

Miss you all


----------



## kcw81

Hope surgery goes ok verna! Hugs.


----------



## Peach Blossom

What surgery have you got to have Verna? Glad you had fun in NYC. Good luck with your appointment! :hugs:

Chell over here we're told not to give babies aspirin! Calpol is paracetamol. Which by the way I've just had spat all over me by Lili!! All sticky now. :dohh:

Suz, I should have time on the train and in the evenings to do some blankets for you. I'm working 3 days a week. Xx

It's almost as if Lili knew it was a work day for me today! She woke up at 5.30. So tired!! Might have a kip on the train! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's got to get easier right? This leaving your baby with a stranger thing. :cry: good job I didn't put make up on this morning!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls going for my roots done today woopp well done another opk what do you girls think is it going lighter are is it the same looking at it my self just look a touch lighter hers a pic cant take a proper pic my cam is crap x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0287.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Jess :hugs: :hugs: I'm sure it does get much easier xx 

Caz- have you done a HPT? X


----------



## caz & bob

no lou i will get 1 tomorrow not had time today with have my hair done x x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! Jess that must be so hard, do you think about her all day or are you really busy so you can be distracted enough? It would suck to be bored at work while you have to leave her. IS she still sick?

Verna you have a lot coming up very soon! I hope for the best on everything and I hope your birthday is a happy one!

Lou did Ben sleep any better last night?

I feel like it has been pretty quiet on here lately. I guess when a couple of us take a break from it we all sort of wander off! Jimmy still hates food and I hate feeding to him. Its just stressful and not fun for anyone so like everyone's dinner is not fun. Dinner time should be fun and yummy! I am sad cuz I just want to sit and eat my salad in peace for 5 minutes but its impossible if I eat with jimmy. I think it will come in time, he just isn't ready yet. I heard from others who's babies were mostly breast milk and their LO's didn't take an interest in food till the 10 months point so maybe then. When I am gone in HAwaii I told the inlaws to feel free to feed him as much as they want and purees and since they have nothing but time and they will be a team caring for him, they should be able to have the time to do it. I hope!


----------



## kcw81

oh I just saw the message on FB. awful. thats why its quiet.


----------



## Peach Blossom

What message on FB Casey?


----------



## Peach Blossom

So sad. :cry: I pray for a miracle.


----------



## kcw81

Yeah it is really so unfair. I don't know how Cat is even managing I wonder about whether she sleeps or eats or if she is still in recovery from her procedure.


----------



## caz & bob

praying hard hope she proves them all wrong come on bby girl x x x


----------



## SBB

It is devastating... I still can't get my head around what's happened and how cat and Aaron must be coping. :( 

Verna I'm glad you had a lovely time :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It just doesn't even seem real. I can't believe what Cat is having to go through :-(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm still getting darkish opks not a clue still not been the chemist yet for a hpt not had time probuly pick one up tomorrow when i go up that end x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Luck Caz hun, we have to get lucky soon :)
I saw my FS yesterday and he wants me to hold off until after my heart procedure before we start ttc but he did tell me that he doesnt believe my tube is blocked. He said our plan will be Clomid and injectibles for three months if that doesnt work then we move to IVF.

I can't even begin to believe this has all happened to Cat, it is just simply not fair.
She is an amazing woman and we don't know why things happen to good people.
All we can do is be there for her, Continue showing her support, Now we need to get her a spa day, she is going to need it. 

Hug those beautiful babies!

Verna


----------



## Onelildream

Verna- that's good,right? Wasn't there laproscopy that showed the tube was blocked tho?

Just fed Connor almost 7 oz after 10hrs of straight sleep. Little piggy. Then stood there and watched him fall back asleep on his tummy after talkin and sucking on his hand for 20 minutes. So precious!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw bless him Chell. What a great sleeper! and eater! I can't get Lili to take more than 4oz on a good day! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Oh my... I've been having quite a few laughs reading this:
https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/653558-things-cannot-say-out-loud.html

Apparently my inlaws are not the only crazy ones out there :Rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Lilli is small so maybe it makes sense she doesn't want that much JEss! I can't imagine 7 oz fitting in her belly!

Chell that is great about Connor!

Lisa inlaws are annoying, its their nature! We might be too but I am going to try not to.

I donated my excess milk that I won't use from april, may and some of June last night. It was informal I found the girl through my old lactation consultant. Her milk supply dried up when she went to work and really wants breast milk for her baby so it worked out. I am glad someone can use the milk! I think we gave about 320 oz, which is only 10 days of milk if the baby eats 30 oz a day but I Think she is partly on solids so hopefully they can make it last. 

Verna that is good news they think your tube isn't blocked! good call on waiting till afte the surgery to ttc since you have to be drugged and stuff.. are you scared ?


----------



## lisaf

good job donating milk Casey... I still have to get off my ass and arrange a pick-up to donate my extra. 
I don't know how much to let go of.. I am still producing more than he needs, plan on BFing for a while, but I'm kind of paranoid to give up too much in case my supply dwindles or something :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

I know! I was paranoid too! my dh assured me we would have to toss it if I didnt give it - but still paranoid!


----------



## lisaf

lol... I wish I could reduce my supply a bit, but I enjoy the luxury of having the extra so I never have to worry about having enough bottles for the next day.
Honestly, I'd love to drop the evening pump... he doesn't eat at that time anyway and if I wasn't pumping, I would have just adjusted already. But it hurts SOOOO bad to go 11 hours between feeding/pumping that I just can't bring myself to do it. 
I would drop a daytime pump, but I want to be able to BF on weekends, so I don't want to reduce my daytime supply. UGH

Oh, and I almost dropped Daniel yesterday :( I was getting him out of the car, had a few bags over one shoulder. I held him facing-out with my hand over his crotch and his chest across my fore-arm... as I swung the car-door shut, he almost toppled over my arm head-first :( Felt like a bad mom... he would have fallen on the pavement/curb on his head! :(
(I know nothing actually happened, but that feeling as his weight shifted and he almost fell from my arms is still haunting me... I have a feeling it will stick with me like my fear of stepping on him when he's on the floor in our house)


----------



## kcw81

Yeah we are sure to have many many close calls like that in the future so hope u can get ready to deal with that haunting a little easier each time!


----------



## kcw81

11 hours is a long time between pumps lisa - it will probably make your supply go down a little if you drop that one but it is SOO freeing to drop a pump!


----------



## lisaf

Right now I pump at 6am when I get up for work... pump at 10am, pump at 2pm, then BF at 7pm and pump at 10pm before bed....
Daniel eats 5 bottles while I'm away from him during the day. I don't think I can drop daytime pumping without hurting the chance to feed him on weekends (especially when we want to go out and about).
I know it used to hurt a lot to go 6 hours between feeds, so maybe the 11 hour thing will get better?

I've also decided I HAVE to pump when I wake up on the weekends... when I try to feed Daniel, he ends up overfed for the first 2-3 feeds of the day and pukes a lot... if I pump then I'm more comfortable, he pukes less.. everyone's happy, lol. It just sucks to have to wake up instead of doing a lazy feed in bed :(


----------



## kcw81

Yeah I mean if u can pump after you bf at 7 to be fully drained I bet u could drop the 10. Takes a few days to a week to get used to it. A week prob. Then bf and pump full at 6.


----------



## Smile4me

I'm not scard... I'M TERRIFIED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kcw81

The 10 am pump is also an intruder. If you pumped at 6 with bf I bet you could eventually drop the 10am too.


----------



## kcw81

Verna I would be too! crap! is it going to be an all day surgery? Isn't it like 6 hours?


----------



## kcw81

Oh yah Lisa scratch that I just read how u wanna bf at 10 on weekends. I get it.


----------



## lisaf

I'd be scared too Verna!! :(

Yeah, the evening pump is really the only one to drop it seems.. but its just painful and I'm afraid it will hurt my supply too much (one reason I'm afraid to donate too much milk, lol).


----------



## Peach Blossom

Verna, when do you go in for surgery? I'd be scared too. Xx :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Verna :hugs: I'd be scared too- but I'm sure everything will be fine then you can get back to :sex: xx

Jess- how did your day at work go? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

It was ok. My wrists are killing me!! Not used to typing all day long!! :dohh: cried again when I left Lili. :cry: I have 3 whole days with her now though! :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww I'm sure it'll get easier Jess :-( It must be so hard though! :-( Yay for the three days!!! :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Although its hard for me to go to work before Daniel even wakes up, I don't have the emotional issue of having to leave my happy smiling baby behind to go to work.
Any chance you could have OH do the drop-off some mornings Jess and see if its any better?


----------



## SBB

Jess :hugs: that must be so hard! I'm sure it will get easier although that doesn't help now! 

Verna :hugs: will be thinking of you! I love your pics on fb, you and your girls are so beautiful :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes you really are Verna- you and your daughter look like sisters xx


----------



## babyloulou

How's work going for you Lisa? X


----------



## kcw81

Hi all! Back from the grocery store. Jimmy still Hates food. Unless it's a rice cake or toast he wails as tho I am torturing him. He gnaws on bananas too but after awhile drops it and wails. It's so messy and stressful! Hate it but keep trying. Today tried baked potatos and mango along with banana. Also gave him some applesauce. He acts like I am killing him by making him do it. He slouches down in his chair wails till I give him a rice cracker or something he likes. Boo.


----------



## lisaf

what about smearing some applesauce on the rice cracker for him? That way its something familiar with something new?

Work is good.. finished writing some technical procedure manuals only to have them hault production while they find a flaw somewhere, lol. So I may have to re-do it.


----------



## SBB

And you said you didn't think it would be too bad to have a toddler that was fussy about food casey - it would be much worse than how jimmy is now!! 

He'll get used to it... Also babies are supposed to sort of take what they need, so maybe he just needs carbs. I wouldn't try and force him to have what he doesn't want (I know you're not forcing him though obviously!) I offer it, and give him a variety... But let him choose. That's just me though... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah i do the same - offer loads and let Ben choose. Some days he eats a bit of everything- some meals just one thing and lots of it! He's being a bit fussy the last two days too and has not been eating much- he's usually really good with pre-loaded spoons but has now taken to taking them off me and then lobbing them back at me as hard as he can!! :rofl: 

Glad you're enjoying it Lisa. You sound a bit happier since you've been back at work xx


----------



## kcw81

Yeah it would be worse ! I can't believe he doesnt want the mango!!! Yum! I eat all Jimmys leftovers. I can't bear to throw out a tasty Banana or potato wedge! I am stuffed of carbs!

Yeah Lisa I smeared peach on toast and he liked it the same. This sucks! The worst is knowing at the end you have to remove a filthy wailing baby and clean up the scene. I found it's easier to try foods in the day when I still have patience for fussynees!


----------



## lisaf

thanks Lou.. you're right, I think I am a lot happier.. I'm just really not cut out for baby-watching 24-7
It does make me wonder if I really want another child. I always thought I did and as Daniel gets older I may find I do, but right now he's just so much work its hard to think of starting over with another one who may not be as easy.


----------



## babyloulou

I know what you mean Lisa- I thought I wanted at least two- but after the horrendous birth and then Ben being so high maintenance so far- I'm not sure anymore! X


----------



## babyloulou

Right well we've been up ALL night! :-( Ben is poorly- he's so snuffly he can't breathe and has a chesty cough! He's been so upset all night :-( Right Ste is up for the morning with him now so I'm going back to bed to sleep!!! X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp well done another opk and a hpt nothing on the hpt so dont no what to think hers a pic of them x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0288.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 3









Photo-0290.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kcw81

Lou did u sleep some? Yeah another baby is prob not in the cards For us either. I wish when Jimmy was 1- I could give birth to a baby who is also 1 without any problems. But having a two yr old and an infant sounds like a nightmare! I feel like the light is closer now, the light at the end of the tunnel and I dont want to start all over. Plus Jimmy would lose out a bit on attention. Maybe if we were younger. There's no guarantee that the next baby would be healthy either. Ah well Jimmy will get loads of love and attention and get to travel and take classes all the time as it's easier to go do all that with 1.


----------



## Smile4me

aw sorry Casey Jimmy is being fussy :(
Get some sleep Lou hun, I was up all night too :( can't sleep!
Suz - thanks hun :)
Hi Lisa
Jess babe, I understand, its not easy to leave your LO at home while you work I hated it so much but I promise it does get easier.

Thank you ladies so much for the kind words :) 

Surgery is the 15th UGH!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I've had 3 hours in bed this morning Casey xx

Aww Verna I'm sorry you have to have it done :-( xx


----------



## lisaf

ok... I'm getting tempted again to CD... I just wish I could give it a real try without spending so much money up front :(
I was looking at used cloth online, but so many of them are stained :( And they're not even that cheap! :(

Are Flips really easy to use? How many covers do you need?

Which brands have the cutest patterns?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hiya. 

Lou's sorry you had a bad night. Ben sounds like he has what Lili has. She was up all night too. :(

Casey. I find feeding lili stressful a lot of the time now as she refuses to eat! She hate jelly! What child hates jelly? Jello for you USers. We were told at the weaning workshop that you need to give a food 15 times to a baby before you write it off. 

Feeling really low today. Exhaustion coupled withdeprssion and feeling very lonely with Joe working so much. :cry:


----------



## SBB

:hugs: Jess... I guess the first week back is really taking its toll... Did you ever go to the doctors? 

Lisa, my faves are bright star babies (best prints), bum genius AIO organics (I go for the prints), itti bitti AIO sized, and eBay cheapies. 

Why not just get one of each and see what you like? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Have you tried Grovia? I like their prints, lol. 

I think I need to try my Fuzzibunz first.. I plan on doing that this weekend and using disposables for night until we get things down and get more inserts etc.
Whats your opinion on the velcro ones? Good for ease of use? or stay away because the diapers look ratty sooner? Or does it depend on the brand?

I remember you getting Lou started with Flips.. are they very easy or will my DH find them a pain? Are there cute prints for them?


----------



## lisaf

Jess, sorry you're feeling so low.. is it having a lot to do with going back to work?

What flavor Jelly do you feed her? I hate lime flavor.. pretty much only like red flavors, lol.


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! here's what we do all day long. hang in the yard with the dog and baby and let jimmy sit there while I throw the ball until Jimmy gets fussy. yahoo summertime


----------



## lisaf

lmao... LOVE it Casey!!! :)

Daniel is totally rolling onto his tummy intentionally.. he did it for the first time 2 days ago and yesterday he just kept popping onto his tummy every time I put him down!
He hasn't figured out how to intentionally roll onto his back yet though, lol... and obviously then hasn't figured out how to roll around the room yet.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love the pics Casey! Summer is definitely over here in the UK! :(

Lisa, I gave her strawberry, raspberry and orange jelly... Strange child. At least I get to finish it for her!! :happydance:

I haven't been to the doc about the depression yet. Think I may go on Tues.


----------



## lisaf

I'm really glad I got help from my doctor for the depression, Jess! Hope you get the help you need and know that we're always here for you!

MMM, jello with cool whip is just awesome.. now I want some!
I've also done a cake recipe where you poke holes in the finished cake with a chopstick then pour liquid jello/jelly over it and pop it in the fridge.. that is awesome too....


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oooo... That cake sounds yummy! I want it now!!!! :)


----------



## SBB

That cake sounds :sick:!!! 

Cute pics of jimmy! 

I've not tried grovia, I think they're cotton and cotton always wicks for me. I hate velcro ones now, they look grubby quick, stick to everything in the wash and just don't look as nice. Also a toddler may be able to undo them. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

My favourites are the Bright Star Babies nappies too! Love them! 

Jess- how are things with Joe? Is he doing his fair share with Lili now you are back at work? X

Lisa- that cake sounds foul!!! :sick:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and love the photos Casey! Jimmy looks like he likes watching the dog! Ben finds iur dogs fascinating! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Sammuel loves the cats too! I think they get to a point they realise it's a real live thing.. Now in the morning when he wakes up he sees them and squeals and goes crashing into dannys head trying to get to them! Obviously they run away! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Our Labrador keeps out of his way but our terrier is being really stupid around Ben! He sits right next to him, gets his hair pulled, either yelps or growls and darts away- and then comes straight back! :dohh: I honestly thought it would be the other way round but the terrier is obviously stupider than I gave him credit for! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Haha that is pretty stupid!!! :dohh:

Has anyone managed to teach their baby 'gentle' yet? Sammuel is pretty rough and he doesn't get it at all!! :dohh: 


X x x


----------



## kcw81

Umm I haven't managed to teach jimmy anything so I Am the wrong person to ask! ask Marg! 

Lou that is pretty dumb of your dog but I Definitely think I give my dog too much credit too. its hard not to attribute peoples way of thinking to the dog. 

Lisa thats outstanding about daniels rolling!! cute! love it when they look up at you from their bellies!

Jess I am sorry lilli is not eating right and that you are feeling down. I think if Lilli started doing better you might not feel as blue? I reflect whatever mood jimmy is in so whenever there is something up with him there is something up with me.


----------



## lisaf

lol @ the terrier

Honestly I would have thought the cake was foul too but a co-worker gave some to my husband and it was yummy... I should have mentioned its yellow cake and its best served with cool-whip.. not sure if that helps any!

Grovia are cotton... the stay-dry ones are a hemp/cotton blend. They have a PUL side on the back though, thought that would help? And if the insert is fully inside the liner, how can it wick anywhere? (not doubting you, just confused!)


----------



## kcw81

Jello is nasty! Yuck. I would much rather have yogurt or pudding if I am to eat something mushy out of a little tiny cup.


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- no Ben doesn't get "gentle" AT ALL!! :dohh: He is sooo rough!! He pulls my hair, scratches me and just generally beats me up ALL the time! He's such a bully! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies!

Canning tomatoes. Ugh! Pain in the butt! 3 hours minimum to do that. Poop.

Having movie night with the kids tonight while hubs works late; making mini pizzas, popcorn and lounging. Should be fun. :)


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, lookie there: Connor is 4 mo today! :)


----------



## lisaf

happy 4 month connor! Daniel is 4 months tomorrow :)


----------



## kcw81

wow happy 4 months ladies! wow I can't believe I am double what you are! jimmy is about 8 months and its so weird! I always forget you are at a totally different stage than I am. Like the rolling over thing Lisa, that was soooo yesterday for us! haha! Marg's Jax is 10 months. Crazy!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls, I found another job. Not as much money, but I'll still get severance from my other job to tie me over. I'll be taking a break from BnB, but silently stalking every so often. Of course, I follow everyone on FB of those who are on my FB. Be well everyone.


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks marg! Sorry about the cut, you'll work your way back up. :)

I'm such a bad example!!! Maddie came home with a story from class today that "@&$& [email protected]&$)(& stuck her finger in the pencil sharpener"I tried to hold back, but all I could do was laugh :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Wha?? What'd she say? Your post is bleeped?


----------



## Onelildream

Haha. I just bleeped her name! Just didn't want her to google her name some day and find out she did that. :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lisa I'm not sure why they wick, I think it's because the inner and the cotton outer are touching, so wee can transfer between the two... It's not a full on leak, but it would get a vest wet that's tight against the nappy. 

I just go for PUL outers because you just don't get that problem. 

Google the grovias though and read the reviews and someone will say if they wick all the time. 

Lol chell that's funny! 

Marg I'm glad you've found a new job :) I'm not sure we're friends on fb I will add you if not. Hope you'll be back soon :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Congrats on the new job Marg! :thumbup: See you on Facebook 

I've just started my first AF since Ben was born!!


----------



## babyloulou

Ste's just come back from the shop with a wet Ben and said "these nappies are rubbish! I'm putting him in disposables when I take him anywhere from now on!" 

I took Ben's trousers off and he was wearing a BSB nappy back to front!!! :dohh: :dohh: MEN!!!! :rofl:

Right we're off to be papped! Ben's having some professional photos taken! :happydance:


X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i weighed 13 stone now with all the walking i am doing i have lost a stone wooppp now 12 woopp need to lose some more need get to 10 stone hope your weekend is going good x x x


----------



## SBB

OMG Lou!!!!! No more unprotected kitchen sex for you!! Is it bad? I can't believe that with how much you're feeding! Eek! 

PMSL about the nappy :rofl: 

Have fun with the photo shoot! 

Caz that's amazing well done :D 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Crazy Lou you got af ! Defo use a condom now ! Or track your ov! Have fun at the paps!

Dh and I won't be dtd till the end of the month cuz I am letting the area Down below grow out to get a full Brazilian wax before we go to Hawaii! Noway am I dtd with a bush! Personal preference and dh's too. Haha go tmi Casey!

Speaking of getting beat by our babies- Jimmy whapped me in the eye yesterday and my contact flew out. It hurt! I had to get a new contact!


----------



## SBB

Haha casey!! Are you serious?! No dtd if you have a bush?? :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Noway! Always been bare with dh. Or small growout. It just gets in the way! Ha. You prob do huh? You might even have hairy pits suz! Jk. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha "Hairy-Pits Harmer!" :rofl: :rofl:

Ben was an angel at the photos! Got a feeling this is going to cost us a fortune to choose the ones we like when she's done them!!


----------



## kcw81

Oh that is great Lou! It would suck if he fussed the whole time! Can't wait to see the pics. you were in them too no?


----------



## kcw81

Do any of you have desktop computers and have any of you had the problem where all your google links are redirected to some other spam link? I tried running a virus scan and found nothing and I am totally clueless about how to fix this otherwise. I heard it was a common virus though.


----------



## SBB

Erm... Hairy pits Harmer?!?! :rofl: :rofl: yeh I plait mine sometimes :rofl: 

Casey I never heard of that!! 

Lou someone told me they spent £3k on the photos when they looked! Set a limit and negotiate with them... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I had something like that a while ago Casey... try running adaware too... I can't remember how I got rid of it.. but I had to click 2x on any link to get to where I actually wanted to go.
(I have a laptop btw)

I'm rather 'natural' down below... not that I have sex more than once a month, lol... The other night DH was all horny and we were cuddling and I really wanted to want sex, but I just really didn't. UGH, I hate not having a sex drive, I've been on the other end of constant rejection and it sucks.

Can't wait to see the Ben pics! If you really love them, see if they have a package where you can own the rights to the negatives to get your own prints done etc... I know when I got married a lot of photographers added that onto a package for $1k... if you're going to spend a fortune on pics anyway, might as well get to do prints of them whenever you want, lol.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies :hi: 

Lou, Joe isn't being great at helping out now I'm back at work... In fact if I didn't know better I'd say he was deliberately taking work that takes him away from home! :dohh: Casey, I think I'm exhausted which makes me over emotional. Lili being difficult frustrates me more easily than normal and I find myself then feeling guilty for having told her to shhhh when she's crying. Overtired and emotional aren't a good mix for me. Plus it's a bloody full moon tomorrow night. Oh and Lili is still ill! Life is just a bit bleurgh right now! :( :cry: 

Lou, I can't believe you're only just having your first AF!! I've had about 4 or 5 now! hrumpf. :) Look forward to seeing the photos of Ben!

Casey, Brazillian?!!! OUCH!!! Well any waxing down there = OUCH! I shave... using Joe's razor, but shhhhhh.... ;) Maybe that's why he doesn't want to dtd! :rofl:

On the subject of Babies and animals... Lili is obsessed with Puss... She practically throws herself out of my arms when he walks in to the room. She hasn't grasped the fact that it hurts if she pulls a handful of fur out though! He doesn't do anything to retaliate though... he doesn't even move! :dohh: 

Lili is a bit of a thug! Today we went to see my nephew and she kept kicking Matteo and pulling his hair!! All the time with a big smile on her face! I don't want to be "that" Mum who has to apologise for her bully child the whole time!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, have you got Adblock?


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- have you spoke to Joe about it again? It sounds like you need more support :hugs: :hugs:

Casey- OUCH!!! I would never have that done!! Sounds so painful! Ste is lucky if I shave my legs these days!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Jess :hugs: seems like things pretty much suck at the moment... Can you talk to Joe about helping more or do you not want to? I think you should talk to your doc and get some help... It could easily spiral and get worse and it's horrible to feel sad :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I think maybe talk to your doctor too- although what worries me Jess is that it sounds like your main "downer" is the situation with Joe :-( Both the relationship issues and the lack of help you're getting with Lili (especially with the stress of going back to work!) I do wonder if everything would seem much better if you got you and Joe sorted!? :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've told Joe that things have to be more equal on the childcare front... Many times! It appears to fall on deaf ears. He's also not around enough to help... He's booked up til Christmas.... Sweden next week, hong kong the next... I do think I need to go to the doc though. I'm up and down so massively that I can hardly keep up with myself!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I keep trying to talk to Joe but he's either too tired or too busy or not here! I'm going to write him a long letter (if I can find time) for when he goes away next week.


----------



## babyloulou

Does he know that you are feeling so down that you're thinking of going to the doctors? X


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: I really think we should organise a meet-up soon! We'd cheer you up!! :lol:


----------



## lisaf

The situation with Joe an even Lili being ill can both be stressors that add to your depression. I know that even though my PND was mostly under control, when the daycare situation blew up on me at the last minute, I was a total mess... it just spiked up really bad for me.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, I'd love a meet up! I think he knows I'm down but atributes it to overtired and going back to work. He came home yesterday and asked how I was and I said not good. He just replies "Aw that's not good". Didn't ask me why I wasn't good... He also think pnd is hormonal so is a bit dismissive of it... Anyway enough about me. :) x


----------



## Peach Blossom

How are you doing now Lisa? xx


----------



## babyloulou

Well I think you need to MAKE him listen Jess :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SBB

I agree make him listen!! It doesn't sound like it's just pnd... Pnd is probably making you feel more emotional and up and down, but even if you didn't have that the Joe issue would still be there. :hugs: 

Lets meet up :D we could find somewhere halfway between Jess and lou (think you two are the furthest apart, unless the USers are coming too?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Are you not half way between us Suz? How far are you from Jess in London? You're just under 2 hours from me. I think Ellen is about an hour and a half from me in the opposite direction??? x


----------



## SBB

I thought you and Ellen were closer together. I'm prob about an hour from Jess... 

You're all welcome to come to mine :D we could go to the safari park! It's next door :D 

&#58662;&#58672;&#58664;&#58669;&#57428;&#58671;&#57424;

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! Love those smilies!! :haha: 

I didn't mean to suggest we all invaded you Suz!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

How do you do those smilies?!! I'm north London... Anything further than watford gap is oop north to me!! :rofl: would love to meet up with you all though! Not sure I will be able to look most of you in the eyes after the secrets we've shared on here! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! I know! You lot know more about my bodily functions than Ste does!! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Oh Jess that makes me mad at Joe! Seriously he needs to step up and be more supportive and help with lilli and be there! Ugh. I hate u feeling this alone! Hugs.

Brazilkian might be worse pain than labor... Not! It hurts tho. Can't wait. They are doing my Butthole too. I will get pics! Ha jk I an feeling silly.


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Casey! You're having the whole back, sac and crack!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Haha lou! Totally getting the sac. Speaking of sacs, dh always shorns his area too. Do your guys leave theirs bushy? Jess that's funny about u using joes razor!


----------



## lisaf

my guy doesn't do any grooming, lol! 
Daniel has hair above his butt crack which makes me laugh every time I see it, lol... guy is hairless everywhere but his head and his butt :rofl:

Tried cloth diapers today.. Daniel seemed to LOVE how soft the Fuzzibunz were on him! Just pees in them, no biggie. I think we'll try them again a little when I wash them. Might start buying a few here and there... I want to try some flips and a few grovias


Jess - I'm doing loads better with the depression. Whether its hormonal or not, you need Joe's support... it doesn't make it any less real or any easier to deal with. You can't just 'suck it up' and get over it as if it were nothing, you know?


----------



## SBB

Casey I about wet myself then!!! Pics :rofl: please don't!!! :rofl: 

Sammuel just sat up in bed, asleep, and did a huge burp!! :haha: 

The smilies are an app. Emoji I think.... There's loads of good ones on it &#57434;&#58377;&#58401;&#58130;&#57628;&#58152;&#57416;&#57419;&#58116;&#57614;&#57619;&#57604;&#57405;&#57627;&#57414;&#58186;&#57398;&#57373;&#58414;

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha I'm getting that app!! 

Casey- Ste trims down there I think!

Ste's taking Ben swimming in the morning with his best mate and his little baby. I'm really nervous!! I know he'll look after him but I'm worried he'll dunk him wrong or something... :blush:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha I'm getting that app!! 

Casey- Ste trims down there I think!

Ste's taking Ben swimming in the morning with his best mate and his little baby. I'm really nervous!! I know he'll look after him but I'm worried he'll dunk him wrong or something... :blush:


----------



## lisaf

I'd be worried too Lou

hmm, can't see the smilies you guys are talking about, I'm on my laptop.. strange.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Ellen :hi: You ok??? Xxx


----------



## kcw81

Ha Lou he will be fine! And while Ste is out I got three words for u- take a nap!


----------



## babyloulou

I know Casey- I really am just going to stay in bed tomorrow! I'm determined to! I'll worry less if I'm asleep too!! :lol: If the dogs dare to bark and wake me up = two dead dogs!


----------



## lisaf

question.. how much is too much to spend on our first good try at cloth diapering? Lol...
DH is making me wait until we deal with at least one poop and I realize I need to talk to daycare and see if she's willing to use cloth with us (I'm hoping yes, don't see why not! with BFing, there is nothing to deal with the solids etc)


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Ben went from 12- 6:30 in his cot with no feed (but one dummy wake up at 4) :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Lisa using cloth should make zero difference to daycare! Even when the poo is solid, she only has to flick it down the loo, like you would with a disposable anyway. Then stick it in a wetbag rather than the bin. 
As for how much - that's just up to you! Why not do a trial of lots f types? I'm sure there's lots of trials there! 

Lou brilliant sleeping from Ben! Def sleep while they're out... I'd be well scared of Danny taking S swimming! 

You can only see the smilies if you're on iPhone/iPod/iPad I think... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ste isn't taking him swimming now- his friends little girl has a cold. I'm glad cos I was nervous anyway and Ben is full of cold too!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls dinner on the go beef today yum yum i am starving weather her dull x x x PLEASE KEEP THIS TRUCK MOVING AND SHOW OUR SUPPORT!!!
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9612;
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9604; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9829; &#9617; 9/11 VICTIMS & THEIR FAMILIES &#9617;&#9617; &#9829;&#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9829; &#9617; &#9617;&#9617; WE WILL NEVER FORGET &#9617;&#9617;&#9617; &#9617; &#9829;&#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612;
&#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@)(@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9624;
TO ALL WHO LOST LOVED ONES AND TO THE HERO'S


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks Caz for the 9/11 truck! :) we went to a parade yesterday and cried when we saw the soldiers and the American flag. Such a tragic sober day. I remember exactly where I was and watched that plane on the news crash in to the towers. I am so sad for my country today. It has been 10 whole years!

Yesterday was Lars and i's 6th anny. :) ugh we ate at a super expensive restaurant ($27 for my fish and green beans!) and I told the waitress my fish was questionably soft. She said that's just how the fish seems. Lo and behold a few hours later, Lars and I had/have food poisoning symptoms. Awesome! And today I woke up with pink eye! Oh so fun. Can't go to church today or volunteer in maddies class tomorrow. :(


----------



## kcw81

sorry about the bad fish and the pinkeye chell! what a nice anniversary gift for you to last a couple days! haha. happy anni.

there is a neighborhood barbeque today and I might try to venture to it since I don't know any neighbors but DH doesn't want to go so I would have to go alone. I think he still wants to DTD today later even though my hairy area ugh. I thought I was going to get a free pass for a few weeks!


----------



## Onelildream

Oh fun, Casey! You should go! You might meet some moms from your area with babies jimmy's age. Once he's walking, it might be fun to have playdates. :) plus, you don't want to be known as the antisocial ones on the block! Some people misinterpret that and think those people are stuck up. Actually, I think my friend that moved here thinks that of me just bc I don't want to do much with her. I have enough to do... And in my spare time, I just want to hang out with my husband!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, go! You'll have fun! Xx

I have a very snotty grumpy grizzly baby. Literally has cried all day. I'm at my wits end. I also decided to confront Joe at the most inappropriate moment. He called to say he'd just finished and was setting off from Lincoln. I for some unknown reason decide then was the right time to tell him he couldn't take weekend work anymore as it was unfair on me. That or I won't work. Needless to say it didn't go down so well... :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Casey you should def go! 

Can't believe it's 10years :( 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Aw Jess :hugs: it's so easy to say things at the wrong time when you're at your wits end. At least it's out there now so you can talk. 

Is there anyone who you can get to come over tonight? Pour you a glass of wine and take care of lili if she wakes or whatever? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I don't think you've done anything wrong! I think Joe has to decide whether to do 50-50 with you or support you while you be a SAHM!! He can't expect you to do everything!!! I think you should have a SERIOUS talk to him- no excuses :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks ladies. Xx :hugs: Joe will be home soon. Think i might go and o.d on chocolate!! :D


----------



## Onelildream

Jess :hugs: I agree with Lou.


----------



## lisaf

aw Jess, I agree with Lou too!!

hope you went to the gathering Casey! You'll never know unless you go. It would be great if you met other moms... heck even another mom with a dog so you guys could let your dogs have a play date and burn off energy/socialize etc.

Sorry about the food poisoning Chell!! :(



So cloth diapers didn't go so well today.... I had a diaper all prepped for Daniel to put on when he woke up in the morning. I haven't bought the stuff in my shopping cart yet because DH wants to try a poop first before we spend money. But he woke up at 5:30am and I put it on him without thinking (since it was the middle of the night)... well of course I hadn't added a booster so he soaked through and got his whole pajamas wet as well as his sleep sack and sheets etc. DH was NOT impressed. No poop... so I put a new cloth diaper on him and left him in it a teensy bit too long hoping he'd poop... still no poop but it wicked a little bit onto his onsie. DH even more skeptical now :( I keep telling him it will just be something we figure out but he just doesn't see why we don't use disposables anyway, they don't have these problems.

The main reason I want to switch is to save money, but also to avoid all the poop explosions we've had with the disposables.... UGH :( Very bummed.
I know if we ever have an ammonia problem, DH will just be all convinced again that disposables are better.


And I think most people dont' know about flicking solids into toilets with disposables and just toss them anyway. We'll probably use liners when it comes to weaning poops though.


----------



## babyloulou

I've never tossed the poo down a toilet from a disposable!! Didn't know you were supposed to! :shrug:

God this AF is so heavy!! :-( I feel drained and don't know how I'll get through the night without leaking!!! I'm changing a super tampon every hour or so!! :-(


----------



## lisaf

having just popped over from browsing on cloth diaper sites, I want to say you should add a 'booster' lou to prevent leaks :rofl:
kidding aside, on my super super heavy flow (changing super+ tampon every 2 hours plus wearing a pad to prevent leaks) I did find that lying down decreased the flow a bit... and I actually would layer pantyliners horizontally above and below the nightime maxipad I put on in addition to the tampon.
Ben will help keep you waking up to change your tampon, right? ;)


I really just want to buy the damned diapers anyway and forget if DH is going to be mad at me. :(


----------



## kcw81

I am back from the BBQ. We were there for about 5 mins and Jimmy got scared and started freaking out. Wailing uncontrollably. I dropped off my tasty peanut butter rice crispy treats and went back home. Boo.


----------



## kcw81

Why remove the poop from a sposie Lisa? I just toss it on the diaper pail?

Jess was Joe super annoyed at you bringing up the issue? He has no right to be. I mean , you are also working! That's too much to have to do 99% lilli and also work !!!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry Casey!! :-( Was he in the sling facing you? X

Ha ha Lisa!! Is it crazy my mind actually considered the booster idea briefly then!! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Lou he was in the stroller and started crying so I took him out and held him on my hip. I tried soothing him but it was too much newness. How will we ever get used to people???


----------



## babyloulou

Maybe it was just too many people at once to start him off with Casey. You do say you've not been out much and he gets scared even when your inlaws come so maybe a whole party of people was too much of a big start for him?? :shrug: Can you start taking him to different places every day for a walk- gradually building up on the busy-ness and amount of people??


----------



## SBB

Lisa - screw dh buy them! It will take a few tries, we had a few leaks to begin with. Tell him the 5 main benefits of cloth: money, environment, fabric against baby skin, no chemicals, cuteness. Can't argue with that! Are you trying a few brands? I'd never buy all of one brand without trying first. I have made that mistake. Marg hated fuzzibunz and returned them all! Try a few out. 

You should never put baby poo in the bin!!! Always down the loo. It shouldn't go in to land fill. It should say on all nappy pack but they either don't bother, or write it really small. With BF poo obv it's hard... But solids just flick off. 

Lou sorry bout AF :( :hugs: 

Casey - was jimmy facing you in the stroller? 
I don't want to sound like I'm showing off here, I'm not. But sammuel is a good example so I may as well use him. He is brilliant in public - never scared. Take a few mins to get totally comfortable then he's squealing and laughing away. He's always the most confident and happy baby when there are others around. 

Babies learn from mum / dad and they look to see how you react. When you see someone they will look at the reaction on your face, if you're smiling they know it's ok and won't be threatened. I ALWAYS have Sammuel facing me if he's in the buggy. If I'm carrying him he can see my face and be near me and he knows he's safe. 

I think you need to take him out as much as possible, face him towards you and let him see that you are fine, he is fine, and you are both safe. He will learn that it's ok and he can trust people. 

Just my 2 cents worth! But honestly I believe that's how babies become confident - thEy ONLY have you to learn from. The world is a big scary place to a tiny baby, but if you let them know it's ok, they will trust you... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I take him to the grocery store and the park every day so he sees people / but no one interacts with him and he is constantly moving around so he feels safe. These people all stared at him and were like hello Jimmy!!! Really it was a bit much but it wasn't totally different from the store! I need people to talk to Jimmy when I go out a little more. Maybe o should go to baby stores where they have to smile at yr baby.


----------



## SBB

Lou re leaking in the night, I always used to be ok lying down... As soon as I stood it would gush out - sorry for the tmi there! But I kept loo roll by the bed and shoved some in my pants before I stood up!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Yeah suz he doesn't like to face in. He likes staring at people but of the pay attention to him he cries. I am glad S is such a happy baby out in public for u! Seriously this is all down to me not having friends and family over all the time. Hawaii will be good for Jim don't u think? To get used to new people?


----------



## kcw81

Lou that is so crazy you got your AF! It seems like AAAAAGGGES since mine. It must be kind of nice though to know your body is getting back into working order like normal right? sorry about the heavy flow, try one of ben's nappies! haha.

Suz if we were in a contest you would win hands down. My brag point is jimmy sleeping through the night in his crib and taking good predictable naps and taking full feeds. Also that he is healthy and cute. Your brag points are too many to count! Sammuel poos in a potty, he eats people food like a pro, he can crawl and stand, he is happy out in public, he is adorable, etc etc! you win! but I do enjoy my sleep.


----------



## SBB

It is partly to so with not having people over because he doesn't get the interaction and to see your reactions. I do think that not seeing you has a lot to do with it. I know he likes facing out, and when you're not talking to people that's ok cos he knows you're there and no one is close enough to bother him/be a threat. But when people are up close it's scarier and he needs reassurance.

Re the buggy facing out - the way I think about it is this: if bob was pushing you down the road in a big buggy, and you didn't know where you were going, he was just pushing you along, and you were totally out of control, but you couldn't turn to see him to check that everything was ok and be reassured - how would you feel? I'd hate it!! I'd be totally panicked! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I'm not trying to compete with you casey... Or brag. I'm just telling you what I think has made sammuel confident with other people! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

And by the way even if sammuel slept through he'd still be in my room - not the cot! I want him to sleep here forever! Well... Perhaps not forever, but a while yet :) 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys I went back to the BBQ after jimmys nap and he did a lot better! I held him and then told people to ignore him for a bit so and then he even smiled at people! And I sat him in the grass and he played with grass nice and happy and I got to visit with some people for like 30 mins! Neato!


----------



## kcw81

I met two moms that are younger too and they have toddlers and one girl Is preggo! Jimmy could have a little friend!


----------



## lisaf

so glad you had a second chance at the BBQ and it went well!!! :)


----------



## Onelildream

Casey- u r great! So what if Jimmy isn't super social yet. He'll get it. Sometimes I get upset when people are all up in my space too. I think every one is different socially and emotionally and he will surprise you when he's older. My husband and I are social butterflies but our little max is quite shy around others. He was a very social baby. Conversely, Jimmy could be shy now and totally crazy social later! Don't beat yourself up and never compare yourself to another mother. There will always be someone better out there for all of us. No one can do it all right or perfect. I think you are doing a fantastic job with Jimmy and u deserve a pat on the back (and a big hug)!


----------



## Onelildream

Aww. I just read u were able to go back! That's great! So fun to meet some other moms that u can relate to, and not have to type everything out. Haha! Cool! :happydance:


----------



## Onelildream

Jess I'm so sorry about joe. How did things go?

Suz- you r supposed to flick poo in the loo? Who knew?! Is human poop compostable? Not that I have a compost, just wondering...

Lou-how was ur sleep tonight? Another good night?

Lisa- same thing happened to me when I took a nap with Connor and a cloth nappy. I had an extra booster thing and even after just a 2 hr nap it soaked his clothes. Hubs has really hated them since that... And his best friend came over a couple weeks ago and totally sabotaged my case about them. Talked About how much work they are and how disposables are much more convenient and u have to change them more and the washer/dryer energy and the expenses to start up. Yada Yada. Totally everything opposite of what I have said! Hubs was totally not impressed and of course said his best friend takes precedence bc he actually uses them... And used the excuse we cannot afford a lump sum right now to buy any if I want a house... Looks like cd are in the doghouse again right now!


----------



## SBB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlyH3lUXUSk this shows about the packs telling you to remove solids. No you can't compost it. The packs don't make it big or clear because they want to sell them to you as being the ultimate in convenience. 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/c671aa3f.jpg this is how many disposables the average baby uses to potty training. We are shaping the world we have bought our babies in to. We generally live in such a disposable culture we create so much waste.. Add nappies to what already goes in to landfill and I find that scary. 

I'm not going to apologise for my opinion on that! Cloth nappies can take a little getting used to, the only way to do it (in my opinion) is to try a few, for a few days and see how you cope. Personally I enjoy using cloth and don't find it hard work at all. But I know not everyone is the same. I don't expect to convert everyone, but I will keep trying! I have so far converted 3 or 4 people! 

Anyway, I am going to take a break from here for a while. Casey asked for some advice about how to get Jimmy better with people. I gave my advice from my own experience, from what I've read and from other babies I've met. I wasn't bragging or saying my way is the only way to do it, but perhaps that's how it came across. So I'm sorry if that's the case, it wasn't meant that way. 

I certainly don't think I am perfect. I do strongly believe in the way I parent Sammuel though, otherwise obviously I wouldn't do it that way. I go with what feels natural and I research my decisions. I am passionate about certain things, cloth nappies, CIO, attachment parenting, and other things. I can't just not be because other people don't agree. I don't want there to be any bad feeling with this group, but perhaps my opinions are causing bad feeling - so I am going to go quiet for a while and concentrate on my store and Sammuel. 

Anyway, love you ladies, look after those babies x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz!!! Don't go! :-( We can all have different opinions!
I happen to have the same opinions as you as you know but I'm sure Casey still loves us!!


----------



## kcw81

Suz I didn't say I was mad at you??? What? I thought I thanked you? Oops, no sorry I migt have forgot to. I know you are passionate and have strong opinions and i listen and appreciate yr input! I take all yr input and appreciate it and then end up doing what feels right for me and Jimmy at that time. Did u think I was mad? I'm not . Hugs.

Chell thank you for the pep talk- I needed that!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well went back the gym today walked there done my work out and walked back really enjoyed it felt like i have never been away ha 7dpo testing weekend x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Good Morning ladies :0)

OK I'm just going to say this first..... We all know that face to face interaction is so much better than texting/IM'ing and in this case BNBing :) things that we say can be misconstrued or misinterpreted.... so with that said Suz hun, please don't go.... perty please :) We all may have strong opinions but its nothing we can't overcome. We look past the differences and realize we are all here for a reason, I don't want to lose any of you, I NEED ALL OF YOU!! I haven't accomplished my goal yet and need you to help me along the way... PLEASE!

Jess hun I am so sorry you are feeling depressed, I understand what you are going through and it sucks! You feel alone, that is so normal especially since Joe works, as most men do, its just hard when you feel like you are doing it all! You need a weekend getaway hun, I would recommend one with friends and then a couple months later, you and Joe take a weekend away to rekindle... every couple needs that.

Casey - You and your brazillians... EEEEEK I had one before Mexico and honestly I can't do it again... I'll ladyscape myself - personal preference  

Well I got through my nieces wedding thank God, it was a nightmare the entire planning process and sometimes you realize how ungrateful your family members can be.
On that note, my mom is staying in town to go to my surgery with me ... she's staying with my sisters at the moment .. I really wanted to spend every minute i could with her and my girls too....Maybe I'll ask her to come back tonight .. we'll see... :)

Love each and every one of you for who you are! We have differences and quirks and strong beliefs but remember ladies, We were all brought here together for a reason, don't go!


----------



## SBB

:hugs: well put Verna.... 

I only meant for a few days - not forever :D I'll be back soon! 

I'm glad your mum is staying, and I will be thinking of you :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

no, I don't accept that :) Just walk for an hour and then come back :)


----------



## SBB

:rofl: ok then! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay!!!!  Well done Verna! :happydance:


----------



## kcw81

I vote for Suz not taking a break. or at least just still try to post a couple times a day!! :flower:

Verna nicely said, its true I think that responses or lack of responses get misconstrued all the time online its tough! But totally worth it to be on here and with you ladies! Your surgery is on thursday huh? I am so glad your mom is there to help. IS it a tough recovery? I am thinking of you.:hugs:

I have a question about baby purees and storage and suz please do respond if you are on! Can you just store a small batch of pureed food in a small tupperware in the freezer? I can't find my trays. ALso how long does the puree last in the fridge? I have pureed carrots with avocados and pureed peas. oh and can u store the freshly made pureed food in the fridge for awhile and then transfer to freezer? Thanks!!


----------



## Smile4me

:muaha:


----------



## babyloulou

I would say pureed veg would last about 24-48 in the fridge Casey- any longer and it would be manky!! You can freeze it in bigger batches but then you'd have a lot thawed out at once then! Have you got any normal ice cube trays? You could freeze in there and then pop out and transfer to a bag or tub while you fill the tray again. Then you'd have a bag/tub of frozen cubes and could defrost as many cubes at a time that you needed x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-I hope you don't think I was the cause of that. I know you are opinionated and passionate. That's ok. Sometimes I feel that things are a bit abrasive, but maybe that's because I am just sensitive. I just think we should make sure we praise each other too. Please forgive me if it was I that hurt your feelings. And don't go...We need you.
:hugs:
Plus, I will be on here less anyway. School and 3 kids and volunteering in the class, and dance, etc etc...I only have time for reading everyone's posts in between making dinner and such....and replying at midnight when no one is on.

Please forgive me.


----------



## kcw81

Chell I love you too! I like being praised it feels good! thank you again!


----------



## lisaf

aw, seems like just some misunderstandings, don't want this group to fall apart!

Daniel had his vaccinations today, I laughed at his face when he got all red and screamed. He did manage to smile at the nurse even after his shots... he was just in an amazing mood today
Wish he would take more than 30 minute naps though!
I'm staying home for the day with him just to make sure he doesn't have any reactions to the vaccines. 
He took the oral vaccine just fine, then cried over the tylenol :haha: silly baby! thats the good stuff!!!

Doctor told us we can start trying rice cereal any time. I'm not sure he's totally ready yet, but now DH wants to start because he thinks it will be fun! ARGH! the doctor said 4-6 months,... lets wait until at least 5, lol!

Still trying to convince him to start cloth diapering.. of course now that we're about to move away from BF-only poops that makes them higher maintenance :rofl: whoops!!!


----------



## babyloulou

https://crappypictures.typepad.com/crappy-pictures/breastfeeding/
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Ha ha not fair! Is that your night Lou without the toddler?


----------



## kcw81

Lisa I laughed too at jImmys shots! Mean momma! It's funny to see their lip curl and all if a sudden red face! I think it's cute! Horrible of us. :)


----------



## lisaf

lol im the sound sleeper in my bed


----------



## babyloulou

Ha no Casey- her night seems like heaven compared to my nights!!! :rofl:

She is really funny though- I like her blog! Here's some more...

https://crappypictures.typepad.com/...oddlerillustrated-with-crappy-pictures-1.html

https://crappypictures.typepad.com/crappy-pictures/pets/


----------



## lisaf

That blog is really funny! :)

I just took a nap with Daniel... had a dream that he had 3 teeth (upper/side/back ones) ... and somehow I didn't notice until they were already in. I actually had to check his mouth when I woke up to see if it was a dream or not


----------



## kcw81

That sounds like me Lisa! Jimmy getting teeth and me not being aware! Like how I didn't know he could sit up by himself! Hows nonswaddling life?


----------



## Onelildream

Bahahaha Lou! Sad she had to amend the cat post bc people cannot take a friggin joke! Hahah though. Funny stuff!


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah, and people also went off in the comments on one because a woman referred to her children as 'crotch parasites' DRAMA

The non-swaddling is going ok... still a huge struggle, but as long as he's not crying, we put him down and let him babble himself to sleep.. though sometimes that means he just plays with his feet if he's supposed to be taking a nap.
Daycare lady is giving him a bottle to help him go down for his last nap of the day.. I'm not really happy about that because I want him to eat meals and not eat for comfort. I wonder if her doing that is contributing to the problem for us?
(though I will confess that he started dozing off while I nursed earlier and I really really needed a nap myself - he's been extra fussy today since he got his shots- so I let him doze off, lol... its ok for ME to mess up my kid, not someone else)

So cute though, Daniel was hugging my arm and I really wanted it back so I got a stuffed animal for him and he LOVVVVES it.. its just a blue dog, but he giggles and laughs when he sees it, and is entertained endlessly by grabbing it! So adorable!


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- hahahahhahhahhahhahha Oh my gosh I think I could sue for copywrite infringement! She has my story down! Lol. And there's my sweet husband in a dead sleep beside me! What is he doing right now? Napping. Oh yeah. He got up BEFORE me, is his excuse... Although I went to bed 2 hours later and got up 3 times with the baby.. Hahha


----------



## lisaf

My Dh insists on sleeping in on the weekends... he'll get up early with the baby but then go back to nap afterwards... but when I woke up early one day this weekend, he said I couldn't go back to bed, that we needed to DO something with the day.... jerk.


----------



## kcw81

Not fair these men and their deep sleep! 

Lisa that's cute. Totally only u are allowed to break your own rules! It's your baby!


----------



## Onelildream

Aww Lisa. So sweet. Are u opposed to tummy sleeping? Connor rolls onto his back now but he likes to settle on his tummy and then doesn't focus on his feet. He loves his feet right now too. That might be a way to wean the bottle feed she's doing. Idk of much else. That's all I can think of.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies! 

I love those drawings! So funny!!

I went to the doctor this morning. She said I have moderate depression and wants me on anti depressants for a year.... She said they offer counselling to mild cases... Not sure how I feel about it all... I'm not convinced she is all that savvy as she said pnd only happens early on after having a baby...


----------



## kcw81

Hmm Jess . You think she was just prescribing meds to get you out the door? Did it feel better to talk about it with her ? Talking it out sometimes alleviates my blues. You could try another doc?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym again 2 days off now back friday woopp just took the dogs round the field that bloody wind nearly blew us off are feet haha 8dpo x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Hi Suz, how you doing today? 

I had a great night with my mom and sister... LONG TIME COMING!
It was so nice, ordered pizza, the girls played with their cousins and my sister, and my mom and I played words with friends and it was a BLAST!


----------



## Onelildream

Sounds so fun, verna! Yesterday was my sister's birthday. Talking to her on the phone was nice... We rarely do that, as we both have 3 kids and it'shard to find the right moment. I cannot imagine the fun we'd have if we could be together! 2 more days... At least you have your mom and sister there for you! That's super sweet. Did u take therest of the week off?

Lou I slept like crap last night. Hopefully that means you slept well. :)

Jess do u feel like it's pnd/hormone related? Maybe she could test your hormone levels and see if anything is out of whack. I am def going to ask for that the next time I go to the dr. When I'm pregnant my sex drive is amazing. I want to know if I can take hormones like low dose testosterone to get that when I'm not pregnant. Hahhaha!

I'm reading an amazing book about alzheimers. Wow I'm pretty sure that will be me when I get older. I am so forgetful already! It's so crazy how a brain with alzheimers reacts to things. I can't imagine being lost a block from home. So terrifying.


----------



## kcw81

Haha chell I am forgetful too! Omg I loved my sex drive while preggo! I felt so amorous and even kinky! Not so much now... Glad u chatted with yr sister- how old is she? Are you similar?

Verna why you never play me on words? What's your name on there? Mine is Casey waterjug! Glad you had fun with the family. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls :hi:

Jess- glad you got to see the doctor. I would only take the tablets if you really want to though :hugs: Did you get a chance to speak to Joe properly? X

Chell- no unfortunately I had a terrible night too! Ben's cold is in full force again and he's not sleeping more than half an hour at a time! :-( 

Suz- how was the trade fair? Was it hell taking Sammuel or was he ok? X

Hi everyone else :hi:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, last night I gave Lili some Calcold.... I researched it and its exactly the same as when it was sold for 3+ months. They've changed it to 6 years cos parents were using it to sedate their kids!! It definitely helped Lili breathe more easily.... Hope Ben gets better soon. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo Jess I wouldn't dare!!! :lol:


----------



## Smile4me

jUST INVITED YOU TO A GAME CASEY!


----------



## Smile4me

How you feeling Jess?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm ok thanks Verna... haven't taken the pills today... haven't told Joe about it either. Feels like I'm admitting to being a failure... also gives him more ammunition for his argument not to have a 2nd baby....


----------



## kcw81

aww poo on joe! he really would use that as ammunition? what a poo face!! jess I Am so sorry you are going through this. I feel like once lilli is up and running around and can talk you will be so distracted with that and work you won't have time to be sad!! what do you think, do you think just in time it will get better? 

I haven't read back any further than Jess but hello everyone! Lou I think I read you had a nother bad night and I am sorry hun. It must be so dang hard. What do you and Ste say about it? I mean, you guys talk about how hard it is on you and what are your plans to deal with it (the neverending lack of sleep)?


----------



## babyloulou

Not a frigging clue Casey!! :-( :-( 

Jess- I'm so sorry you feel you can't talk to Joe :hugs: We're all here :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Jess you're not a failure at all :hugs: I felt like that about taking anti-Ds but I did feel much better after taking them. You can't fail at something you can't control! 

Did you talk to Joe any more about helping you out? Perhaps if he knew you'd been to the docs he might grasp how down you are and realise he needs to help out more! 

London with sammuel was good. He was so good and everyone commented on his sling and leg warmers! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Which sling did you use Suz? Your new snazzy expensive one? How do you dress Sammuel to wear his leg warmers? Ben has two pairs but never wears them cos I don't know what to dress him in with them :shrug: Do you just take Sammuel out in his nappy with them on? X

Jess- did you say Joe was away this week too? X


----------



## kcw81

Secret: I really like homemade pureed vegetables! Yummy! Dip my ricecakes and carrots in there with some hot sauce and yummy! I like pureed peas with pear and carrots with avocado so far. I even Like it plain with a big old spoon. Looks like I am taking to solids like a pro! There won't be any left for Jimmy!


----------



## Onelildream

Hahahhaah, Casey! Good job using a spoon!

My sis and I are pretty opposite. We don't really get along all that much bc she's a lot like my step mom. She's 31. Not blood related. She and her husband have a terrible relationship. Scream at each other. I can't handle beig around them for too long. We haven't seen each other for years bc we've alternated having babies and one of us always has a newborn... To difficultto travel the 15 hr drive to see each other.


----------



## kcw81

It's funny how there is no guarantee your kids will be close as they get older. My Sis is 7 yrs younger and we r close cuz we sort if had to band together over the yrs.


----------



## Onelildream

On the other hand, my husband and his siblings are all tight. I have a decent relationship with my younger bro (8yrs younger) but my sister and I have never got along bc my step mom considered me the black sheep growing up. So I am pretty sure that's why we fell apart. She hated me bc her mom hated me.. Sad but true.


----------



## lisaf

Jess - PND is any depression within the first year of giving birth.... strange that your doc said it only happens right afterwards but then acknowledged that something needed help too. Taking them isn't being a failure.. the guest speaker we had at the mother's group who is an expert on it said its good to compare PND/PPD to cancer... it is not something you can control, something you can just wish away etc... it is not 'weakness' to take your medication for the condition etc.
Not that I'm insisting you take the pills, just that there is nothing wrong with taking them, if they don't help or you don't like them, you can stop, but it might be just what you need.

Casey - lol.. is now the time that I admit that I LOVE babyfood? I've only really had the fruits and cereals, but yummmmmm they are good! I used to just buy the jars and eat them :haha:
Good for you though! maybe Jimmy will find the foods more exciting if you're eating them!

I ordered some cloth diapers!! :) Daycare lady has NO trouble with them. In fact, before I could bring it up, she mentioned she keeps spare diapers in case of emergencies with kids and mentioned they were cloth ones! :) I still want to make sure we have a good routine with them, find the right brands etc before I send them off to him.
Also found an adorable brand, VERY affordable, ordered one to try out.. if it rocks then I can get 8 of them plus extra stuff (inserts, detergent etc) for $100. Cute prints too.. the one I ordered looks like blue jeans :D

Poor Daniel though, he was super fussy today, running a low-grade fever still from his shots yesterday. Daycare called and I told her to give him some tylenol... he basically would scream hysterically if she tried to put him down at all, though going for a walk ended up calming him down too. I just felt so bad for him that he might have needed me for comfort but I wasn't there for him (yet I was also ever so slightly relieved that I didn't have to deal with him being super fussy :haha:).
He didn't finish any of his bottles, then when I nursed him before bed, I gave him some tylenol when I switched sides, and he REFUSED to take my other side :dohh: he HATES the medicine, and we totally laugh at his faces, but its like he stopped trusting that I would only put yummy milk in his mouth and wouldn't try the boob. I'm guessing I'll be woken up tonight to feed him again, lol.


----------



## lisaf

oh yes, and me and my brother were only 3 years apart.. never were close but that is a very complicated situation (even before he got sick)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning ladies. 

Thank you all for your support. I'm sure a lot of what I think Joe's responses will be is all in my head, but it's enough for me to chicken out of talking to him. I feel that it was a little too easy for my dr... I spent 5 mins in there and she mentioned anti ds half way through that. I have a whole world of physical symptoms too and she kinda ignored those. I'm so hot all the time and get very shaky if I'm hungry or have just exerted myself. I'm also getting stinking headaches on am almost daily basis. I know that they're all possibly physical manifestations of my stres and low mood, but it just seemed a bit easy... Also the prospect of taking them for a year minimum just freaked me out... Don't know what I was expecting... Anyway I think I'll go for a second opinion and talk to my mum and take it from there. Joe goes away tomorrow for 5 days. 

Casey, :rofl: poor jimmy will starve! :rofl: on the other hand he might be more interested in food if he sees you eating it!! I made some of the BLW food the other day and whilst it was cooling down Joe kept coming in to the kitchen, picking on of them up, sprinkling salt on it and eating it!! Glad he likes them... Lili still needs convincing on the chickpea burgers... Suz, did your turn out quite dry?

Lou, I put Lili in her leg warmers for nudey rudey time... Does ben like to be nappyf free?

I'm close to all my siblings. I have a whole sister then the other 4 are halts. The triplets are only 12 but we are still close. My mum and her brothers barely talk at all and one of them we've intentionally stopped talking to over money issues!! They all went to boarding school from a young age though so didn't spend much time together... I wonder if That's why they're not so close. 

Right off to work... Yawn!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls weather crap winter is defo coming in today chill chill chill for me after i have done a load of washing 9dpo x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Caz, it's lovely and sunny here in London town... will send you some sunshine! :) x


----------



## caz & bob

thank you hun x x x


----------



## SBB

Lou S wears his with a nappy, or shorts or those little short baby grows. He had them on today and I got him home and Danny is in a right grump ans took them of him cos he doesn't like them!!! :growlmad: what a dickwad!!! (I think we should bring back old insults)

Jess I don't get the whole year thing?! Why a year?! Def get a 2nd opinion. And don't forget we're here :hugs: 
I get daily headaches at the moment too :( 

Lou are you interested in trying some night nappies? I may be ordering some from Australia for a few people to save on postage, shall I post a link? And you Jess, but think you may be sorted on nappies...

X x x


----------



## SBB

Cassy I never answered your Q about purees, I honestly don't know but I'd prob not leave it longer than 24 hours... 

And Jess no the chickpea burger things aren't dry at all... How did you make them? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Its possible she said a year to prevent you from trying for 2 weeks and saying 'this isn't working' when it takes 3 weeks to even kick in. And since PND can happen any time within the first year, she may be used to recommending a year's use just to cover that since she said it usually happens right after birth. You really are NOT going to be forced to take them for a whole year. 
Most require you to wean off of them slowly, and make sure you research/ask about any withdrawl side effects.... I went through horrible withdrawls on my last pills (effexor... got this lovely sensation that is best described as 'brain zaps' where you feel like someone just gave your brain a mild shock at times.. .lasted for a few months. The one I'm on now does NOT have that side effect when weaning off).

As for it being a reason not to have a 2nd child.. having it the first time DOES pre-dispose you to getting it with the next child, but its not a guarantee. And if it did happen again, you'd be quicker to recognize it and get it addressed, right?


Girls, I want your opinion... I have my ultrasound scheduled next week. Thing is, the bleeding seems to have finally stopped! It got really heavy after my appt on Aug 29th, lasted for about a week that way, then seems to have finally stopped (granted, its been stopped now for 5-7 days which is only slightly longer than my last break/respite from bleeding). I don't know that i need the ultrasound anymore. Don't want to be stupid and cancel then have the bleeding come back, but don't want to waste my time etc if its not needed.


----------



## kcw81

I would Cancel it lisa and see if you have symptoms come back then go back in for the U/S. Of course it is up to you and you can't sue me if there is something actually wrong that needs to be addressed! ha. I bet you are fine though. :)

Jess try another doc. Can you just go to a therapist who wants to sit with you for an hour a week and talk things through and possibly not prescribe meds but at least help you work through the problems and get them out on the table so you feel better? I know you let us know how you are feeling but do you have other people in your life who can sit and hear you out and give the relief of being able to talk? IT doesn't sound like Joe would be able to provide that. I am just suggesting that maybe talking about it more might help relieve stress without immediately taking a drug. Of course it sounds like you have a lot of friends and family so you probably are able to get some informal counseling from them. What do you think?

Suz glad you had fun at the trade show the other day and glad you are active on bnb still. :) it is quiet without you. 

Chell your step mom sounds like a real butthole treating you like that. 

Vernas surgery is tomorrow. Hope everything goes okay.


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- yes I'd definitely be interested :thumbup: Post the link...

Lisa- I would go anyway- otherwise it might always be in the back of your mind causing you worry xx

Jess- I agree with Casey. Can you talk to your Mum well? X


----------



## lisaf

I guess I'll go since I don't think I'll really regret going. Just feel a bit stupid that I was a week away from having it seemingly end when I saw my doctor about it, lol.


----------



## Smile4me

Thanks Casey hun, I've had flutters all day, actually for three days. I know its anxiety.. 

HUGS Jess!!!!!!

Good afternoon Suz, Lou, Ellen, Lisa, Chel and everyone else :)


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Verna! I hope it goes really quickly and you're home before you know it!! Just think of it as one step closer to your BFP!! Once it's over you can get back to concentrating on that xx


----------



## kcw81

Verna good luck and I hope it goes well! Will u be able to log on layer tomorrow and let us know yr ok??


----------



## lisaf

good luck Verna! :)


----------



## SBB

Good luck verna :hugs: will be thinking Of you :hugs: 

Lisa I'd prob cancel out of laziness! :haha:

Lou I'll post the links in a bit x x x


----------



## lisaf

lol, yeah I want to cancel but I'll just go an do it anyway... SIGH

Speaking of laziness, I am soooo freaking tired that I kind of dozed off while pumping at work. I'm supposed to go to the gym in a half hour or so... I'm going to drag myself there anyway since I missed monday.

Oh, and I forgot my bottles at home, so I got creative and pumped into ziplock bags, lol! It went rather well except that I dropped one bag on the floor. Luckily it landed in a way that did not spill my milk all over.. sheesh! I knew I'd forget the bottles one day :dohh:
(I kind of want to go pump again just so I can take a nap, how sad is that?)


----------



## SBB

Lou here you go 

https://www.designerbums.com.au/ind...mart&page=shop.browse&category_id=26&Itemid=1 you'd just need one of these, you just air it and don't wash it... 

https://www.designerbums.com.au/ind...mart&page=shop.browse&category_id=24&Itemid=1

This goes under. There's no waterproof layer!! It does work though I promise, I use it every night (not this brand) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lisa go pump/nap!!! &#57660;&#57660;&#57660;


----------



## lisaf

lol, I don't need to pump for another 2 hours, besides maybe I should go to the gym early to get it over with.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks for all your support. I'll talk try and get to see another dr next week and get a referral to counselling. :hugs:

Verna, good luck lovely. I'm sure you'll be fine :hugs:

Suz, I'm gonna check out those nappies. Sound interesting! I use a natural baby sposie at night normally.


----------



## babyloulou

So how many of each would I need Suz? X


----------



## SBB

For full time if you wash every other day 3 or 4 nappies, and one wool cover, you hardly ever wash the wool, just air it... You could get 2 if you wanted though..

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

So what are you thinking it's going to come to? Are you ordering a load in bulk for your website? X


----------



## SBB

No not for my site, just for people from my AP meet and you guys if you want them, so they are £19.50 ish for the nappy, £15 ish for the wool cover... So just depends how many you want. Then a bit for postage... Not sure how much yet... Need to also be prepared to pay customs in case it gets stopped... Not sure how much it is on nappies, maybe 16% or 10%

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Go to the gym Lisa! Get it over with! U will feel energized if u force yrself. 

Jess hopefully u can get an appt soon w another doc and get some help! Ps what is the purpose of nudey time?


----------



## lisaf

I went and I'm glad I did.. but I kind of tweaked something in my knee and foot a little.. oh well, I'm old and falling apart.


----------



## lisaf

oh, and the nap I took while pumping, lol!
By the way... you can pump into ziplock bags in a pinch.. works fine ;)


----------



## Onelildream

Oh my gosh! I have something cool to tell you all!

So, you all know I do CIO...Well, to be honest, I have NEVER had to put it to use yet, because Connor has been a fab sleeper (sorry, Lou!) and after his night routine he has always fallen asleep right after his last feeding... Well, tonight he was wide awake after his last bottle, and I was a bit nervous for what was to come... I knew his routine was totally normal: play, read books, prayers, bath, massage, clean diaper, bottle in the rocking chair with me.... but wide awake.... I put him in his crib (reluctantly, and ready to hear wailing) and turned on the monitor while I washed dishes.... I heard him talk and giggle and play.....and then start heavy breathing! He went right to sleep after he played!!! Isn't that so awesome?!

I am so proud. :D


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-I am soooo happy that ziplock didn't come open! Oh my gosh, that woulda sucked!

Suz-You'd be so proud.... We have been dumping our poo in the loo! I told hubs and he was all for it... Oh, and despite Max pooping his pants today (which I totally bleached and turned his blue boxer briefs purple! oh no!), he remembered to flush his poo down too. haha.

Verna-Hope you get some answers tomorrow, Hun! I put your name in the temple so lots of people will be praying for you during your surgery! Hugs!

Jess-Oh, honey, I think you should talk to Joe. Maybe it will give him some perspective...and help you decide what to do. Plus, I would hate for this to be one more thing that distances you two... :hugs:

Kc-I have the perfect idea: just try to lose on Words with Friends.... That might actually be a challenge for you! :rofl:

HI TO ALL ELSE!


----------



## lisaf

yeah, well I spoke too soon... the ziploc bag leaked in the fridge!! I had to clean it out with paper towels etc, transfer the bags into a bigger bag since I didn't know which one was leaking etc :dohh:

Congrats on Connor being such a good self-settler! Daniel has done that once or twice for his naps.. babbling away playing with his hands, then falls asleep. Daycare lady even said today that he did that. Now you and I will probably have to go into hiding for having such good sleepers :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: witness protection here we come!


----------



## kcw81

Hi chell and Lisa! Chell great news on Connor! Yay for self settling! Lisa was it a ziplock freezer bag or just a sandwich bag? Weird cuz my ziplocks freezer quart bags never leak do far! They are stronger than lansinohs! 

Chell it's funny to hear your night bed routine with Connor- mine with Jimmy is just as lengthy! So funny - wish it was as easy as sitting there with him and then just kissing him and tossing him in the crib and flipping off the light but there are soooo many steps to the routine I don't dare not do them! Good night girls!


----------



## lisaf

it was a generic brand sandwich bag... don't know why I thought it would be ok, lol... I didn't freeze them or do anything tricky with them, :dohh: Lesson learned.. next time I'll put them right in the gallon sized bag.


----------



## SBB

Verna - if you're on I just wanted to say good luck for today... Will be thinking of you, please update us when you can :hugs: 

Chell I'm glad you're putting the poo in the toilet now... :D 

Sammuel is great at settling too, I love putting him to bed - he's so cute when he's all sleepy! He babbles away then does little sleepy raspberry noises! And he usually opens his eyes just after falling asleep and says 'dad' then goes back! &#58152;&#58152;&#58152; It's not a real word he doesn't know what he's saying but it's funny that it's always dad! 

I'm just putting him down for his nap and he just laid his head on my shoulder and fell asleep... Now... How the hell do I get my arm out?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Awww bless him Suz!! He LOVES his 'Mummy cuddles'!! I'm afraid your arm is stuck now! You just have to lie there til he wakes up!! :rofl: I'm in the same position - Ben is having his morning nap on my bed- but it's my boob that's stuck not my arm! :rofl: I left his dummy downstairs by mistake so he's been 'dummying' on my boob for the last hour instead! :rofl: If I try and remove my nipple, he growls and snatches it back into his mouth! :rofl: We sure are ruled by these boys!!! :haha:

Good luck Verna! We love you :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I've been meaning to tell you girls- for those that remember Sonyabazonya (from our early days in the Clomid Club) I'm still in touch with her on Facebook and she is just in the middle of her first IVF! She's just found out this morning that she has 14 eggs ready for retrieval next week! :happydance: Everything crossed for her!! She's been TTCing for about 4 years now I think! X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, no purpose to nudey time other than lili likes to be nappy free! Also the nappies are so big that she's not as mobile in them!! x


----------



## babyloulou

I think it is supposed to be good for their skin too isn't it Jess?? X


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! Good luck verna!! We love u!

Jess I figured there was some cool reason for nudey time like it gives the baby inner peace or something! Ha. You always have these sort of natural secrets to self healing. 

Jimmy falls asleep while I am holding him sometimes and if it's nap time i still remove him and put him down. It's awfully adorable tho when you are carrying them and look down and they are just conked out on you snoring. It makes your heart melt.


----------



## SBB

Lou sometimes I will sammuel to stay on the boob for ages so that I can just lay there with him, instead of getting up tO do some boring job!! :haha: 
I got my arm out and left him and he decided a long blink was enough and got up! Just putting him back down now and he should have a good nap... 

Good luck to Sonya - 14 eggs wow!! 

Yeh it's good for their skin apparently to have nappy free time. I always let S crawl around nudey after his bath for a while. And I try to after he's been on the potty or nappy change... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou sometimes I will sammuel to stay on the boob for ages so that I can just lay there with him, instead of getting up tO do some boring job!! :haha: 
I got my arm out and left him and he decided a long blink was enough and got up! Just putting him back down now and he should have a good nap... 

Good luck to Sonya - 14 eggs wow!! 

Yeh it's good for their skin apparently to have nappy free time. I always let S crawl around nudey after his bath for a while. And I try to after he's been on the potty or nappy change... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh yeah 14 eggs! That's a lot of chances! :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym took dogs out done front and back yards now chill time before son come in from school ordering me about 10 dpo wow 14 eggs good luck sonya x x x


----------



## kcw81

OMG it was a nightmare trying to cook some veggies and puree baby food this AM. Jimmy was wailing but I had to finish because I was in the middle of it! I tried to vaccum earlier too and the only way he won't complain about it is if I hold him while doing it! why doesn't he like to just watch and enjoy the entertaining show of mommy getting chores done? ha.


----------



## babyloulou

Ha I know what you mean Casey! To cook Ben's eggy bread for tea I had to put him in the ball pool in the kitchen and throw balls at him while cooking! :rofl:

Suz- I do that too! :haha: Even though I'm trying to get him into his cot for naps sometimes I just like to do the newborn thing again of having him lying next to me on the settee and letting him drop to sleep feeding- then I just lie and watch tv for an hour! I love it!! 

I don't know if Ben is growth spurting or whether it's because he's ill but he's been BFing constantly today!! Like every hour! It's like having a newborn again!!! X


----------



## kcw81

Haha Lou! We work so hard for these babies sitting there making their meals and trying to do an entertaining dance or song routine or throw balls just to keep them happy! If I look at him and sing while he sits there he is okay with it but then I am
Going to chop my finger off making the veggies! 

Man Lou that's a lot of boob time!


----------



## babyloulou

I know! It's crazy! He's been attached to me cluster feeding all day! I wonder if he's got a sore throat like me- maybe the milk soothes it? :shrug:

I'm going to get him into the doctors tomorrow as his cough is awful and I want his chest checking!! I rang the automated appointment service and the next available appointment is next Weds!! 6 days time! Fucking ridiculous!! :shock: So I'll have ring in the morning and pretend to the receptionist that its an emergency! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

I'd love a full day of feeding, I'd stick p&p on and eat crisps and fruit all day :D 

It's hardest to cook the evening meal I find cos he's usually tired by then! I had him in the ring sling today which was ok... And in the proper sling for hoovering this morning which worked out ok! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou that's ridiculous! I am taking S tomorrow too, he has this weird mark on his back that I thought was a bruise but it's not gone away :( so going to get it checked... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Is it a birth Mark Suz? I think they can develop quite some time after birth bizarrely??


----------



## SBB

Maybe... I don't know! Can you see it? On right above nappy... It's more obvious than this shows and there's a few marks... He had just woken up when I took this so there's also loads of marks from the sheets! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/31d58f75.jpg

Casey this is for you... Messy eating! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/b4df182c.jpg

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sammuel is asleep, and I really need to go and take food out of the oven - but I can't be bothered!!!! I am sleepy :) 

I fell asleep when he did this afternoon and only woke up 10 mins later cos Danny came in, and I fell asleep he other night and when Danny woke me up I said 'is it morning?'!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz I wish I could sleep when Jimmy naps! I have to pump. Now with less pumpings per day I have to sit there for 50 mins sometimes! Wish I was like Lisa and could sleep while pumping! That's why his naps are so valuable - so I can make him fresh milk.

I have a b mark. Do u guys? Mines on my neck like a hickey- people actually have asked me if it was one!


----------



## kcw81

Ha! Messy messy!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Suz!! That's what lack of sleep does to us! :rofl: Makes us act like senile old women!! :haha:

It's hard to tell what it is from that photo! How long has it been there? Has he had a fall or anything? X


----------



## babyloulou

No I don't have a birth mark but I do have a HUGE scar on my hip from an operation when I was a baby!

It actually looks like an imprint of something Suz :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

I think it looks temporary- like a slight bed sore?

Lou does your scar show when wearing a swim suit?


----------



## lisaf

Speaking of falling asleep while pumping... did it again today. Ended up on the pump for 22 minutes because I didn't notice :dohh:
Though I was nicely refreshed afterwards :haha:
I really don't have a good excuse though, I just suck at getting to bed early... I should be ashamed of myself for missing out on all this good potential sleep when there are others out there who would be thrilled to be in my shoes.


----------



## SBB

Yeh it looks like an imprint I think too - of what though?!?! 

I can't think that he's fallen on anything that would do that.. It's been there well over a week with no change. Maybe 2 weeks... At first I thought it might be finger marks from where we lift him up over our heads, and I thought he maybe just bruises really easily, but it's in the wrong place for that... 

God what if I take him to the doc and he calls social services cos he thinks we did it?! :shock: 

Jeez 50 mins pumping? Wow! I don't pump at all now, and I offered my frozen milk to a mum who is having supply issues and her baby isn't putting on weight, she's only 9pm something at 4 months... Maybe even smaller than lili?! 

Lou your scar reminds me I have to tell you guys a story but I'll do it later... Going to have apple crumble now :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and I don't have a birth mark, my older sis has one on her neck that looks like a tea bag stain. My brother calls her 'tea bag' sometimes :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

They won't Suz. It would have to be more than one incident of that type of injury before they said it was suspicious- plus you'd hardly take him to the docs if you'd done it to him yourself!!!

Casey- yes you can see it. It's about two inches wide and quite raised. It starts where your costume leg would be and goes about 3 inches down my leg x


----------



## babyloulou

I bet your sister loves that Suz! :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi, Ladies. Just received a text from Verna. She is out of surgery. I asked when she feels up to it if she would let us know how it went. I'm sure right now she is really groggy.

Great news; Max came up to me when I was trying to put Connor down for a nap, and said he pooped...I was livid. We had this convo yesterday when he pooped his pants, little stink! He had this huge smile and I asked him what again...he said MOM I POOPED IN THE POTTY!!!! I was beaming. I told him how proud I was, we cheered, cleaned him up, he got rewarded, and then he told me, "I'm so proud of me, too, Mom." Awww


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-what is a costume leg? :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Ben and I had a picnic in the garden today....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/097.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/8e8709fc.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/4ce8c50e.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- Casey asked if you could see my scar when wearing a swimming costume x


----------



## SBB

Lou does it bother you having a scar? 

Ueh my sister loves it, my bro was the only boy with 3 sisters, so he got a lot of stick! So he is allowed to be slightly mean now :haha: we used to tie a dressing gown cord round him and make him run around the house pretending to be an out of control dog - called Boga!!!! :rofl: 

Well done max! V cute! Thanks for the update on verna, I have been thinking of her today... Glad she is ok! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

So cute lou! He looks so grown up :) 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, :rofl: We call them swimming suits. I guess I've never heard of a swimming costume so I was very confused....I was thinking wooden leg or something. :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

And here's just some cute ones I took today....
(you can see his little red eyes and runny nose cos he's ill!! :lol: )

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/1002.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/120.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/111.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/109.jpg


----------



## Onelildream

awwww


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! Suz! Boga the dog!! :rofl: Your poor little brother!!! :haha: I've lost all sympathy for your sister!!! :haha:

Chell- clever Max!! :thumbup: And thanks for letting us know about Verna- glad she is ok :hugs: 

I can't believe you thought I had a wooden leg :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Aw he's so cute - look at those teeth now!! 

Love the blanket too! 

Yeh Boga the dog was our favourite game!! He does think it's funny now, and to be fair he did enjoy it at the time... I think! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's a Mamas and Papas blanket I got when I was pregnant Suz- it's so soft and nice!

Is it the Chickpea burger recipe you make off that list Suz? Or the Chickpea fritters? I'm doing an Ocado order and want to order the ingredients to try them x

It's about time we had lots of new photos- come on girls.........


----------



## lisaf

aw, great pics! I might get around to a few when I get home, but probably not.. I'm just so tired today.


----------



## SBB

It's the chickpea... Erm I'm not sure actually :haha: I'd say they're more like fritters: 
Chickpeas
Tinned sweetcorn
Any other veg you fancy
Onion
Garlic
Herbs 
Flour 

Whizz it all up and pat in to cakes, then fry... 

Easy peasy :D 



X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Did you adapt the recipe yourself then Suz? x


----------



## SBB

Yeh, I followed it the first time then just made it up after that :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/f758216a.jpg

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww! He looks gorgeous there Suz!! Like a 'fine English gentleman'!! :haha: (Ben's got that hat in denim) xx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and just for you Jess- I did a nudey rudey one in just his legwarmers!! :rofl: He was NOT impressed!!! :rofl: ........


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/September%202011/d6d12673.jpg


----------



## SBB

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/9a130211.mp4

X x x


----------



## SBB

Haha cute bum Ben!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow Suz he's so strong!!! :shock: He's definitely going to be walking very, very early!!! :shock:


----------



## SBB

I know... There's a baby at my AP meets, 10 months, walking around!!!! Eek! Actually crawling isn't as bad as I thought it would be... He explores a lot but I thought it would be really hard and it's ok.. 

He LOVES Dannys guitar room, if the doors open he whizzes in there, goes straight to the guitar and pings the strings! I must get a video of that in case he becomes a rock star!! :haha: 

Dannys niece walked at 7 MONTHS!!!! imagine that! :shock: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

holy cow! (I'll watch the video later if I remember)

That pic is SOOO effing cute!!!! LOVE the hat!


----------



## SBB

Also, I just found out via FB that someone I vaguely know is pregnant... I feel really jealous and slightly annoyed!! WTF?! :rofl:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh speaking of strong I think there's something I never told you girls! A couple of weeks ago I got a crazy private message on Facebook from a girl I went to school with! She said she'd been looking at my profile picture (one of my old ones) and was "very concerned" that I'm making a baby of that age have muscles!!! :shock: I sent her a reply saying "WHAT??" (but a bit more polite) and she replied saying Ben's shoulders are too muscly and I'm "obviously doing something" to get him like that!!! :saywhat: 

I just replied saying "that's breastfeeding for you" and she replied again saying "I don't really think it's a joke"! So I just bumped her! :rofl: :shock: How crazy is that!?! 

I mean Ben IS surprisingly muscly- even Ste has said i must have had an affair because we dont know where he gets it from- but COME ON!!! I mean what does she think im doing?? Setting him going with miniature diddy dumbells twice a day!! :rofl:

Hang on I'll see if I can find the picture...


----------



## SBB

:rofl: lou that's friggin mental!!! And hilarious! What could you possibly be getting him to do :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- Ste walked at just under 9 months and I was walking by 10 months too! I thought Ben might be mega early because of that but he's not even trying to crawl yet the lazy so and so!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I know Suz!! She was always a bit weird to be fair but I mean what can you even say to that!!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

SBB said:


> Also, I just found out via FB that someone I vaguely know is pregnant... I feel really jealous and slightly annoyed!! WTF?! :rofl:
> 
> X x x

And I said congrats and now my phone keeps pinging when someone else says it :growlmad: seriously why am I annoyed?!?! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I think you should take a pic of him and photoshop some little weights into his hands and send her it!!! And do one of him rowing or something :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> I think you should take a pic of him and photoshop some little weights into his hands and send her it!!! And do one of him rowing or something :haha:
> 
> X x x

Ha ha!! That would be hilarious!! :rofl:

Here's the picture!! He's hardly Hulk Hogan!! :haha:


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/August%202011/088-1.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

God Suz I feel the opposite of jealous when I hear someone's pregnant!! :shock:


----------



## SBB

She must be totally nuts!! He looks completely normal to me! Sammuel looks the same but with an inch of chubbiness on top :rofl: 

I am off to sleep, got a horrible headache :( 

Night :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

In fact in that photo he just looks baby-chubby!! :shrug: Crazy bitch!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

omg there has been so much chatting I am stressed out trying to respond!! 

CUTE pics lou! love the picnic in the garden. Thats amazing you walked so early!!

Chell thank you about verna, I hope she is okay. Also, AWESOME job mom getting max to poo in the pot!

Suz a fine young english boy you got there! haha! he really does look older than 9 months!! He looks like a toddler - one that can walk and talk! 

Swimming costume, that is a weird way to say it! costumes are for halloween! HAlloweens coming up soon, can't wait. I love the fall - the changing of the season and halloween is fun! Chell you got your costumes ready?

Jimmy will only eat my pureed tasty veggies if they are wiped on rice crackers but at least its getting in his trap and he isn't rejecting it. Oh yeah guys I am almost down to two pumps a day!! ITs amazing, I Started at 8-12 pumps per day, can you imagine?? Now I have to sit there longer but its so freeing not to pump so often. I am around 42 oz per day now output and jimmy eats 35 oz. Once I drop to two pumps I am hoping I make just enough to feed him so he still can get some freshies along with the frozen. My sodium levels are back to normal now too. YEah for less pumping but still good milk supply!!


----------



## lisaf

ooh yes, what are you all dressing your LO's up as for halloween. We can't decide but DH agreed to do a joint costume.. maybe Batman and Robin or something, lol... or a Monkey and a banana... but we have to do it cheap.


Casey, that lady is CRAZY, 1) he doesn't look super muscular there, 2) being overly muscular? how would she think you were 'making that happen'? Giving him protein powder and making him do push-ups, lol?!!?
its so sad that being advanced can be looked down on. I have a mother in my due-date group who had her baby very prematurely and she's had MAJOR weight-gain issues... I think at 6 months she just weighed in at over 11lbs. She's been right on the edge of having to have a feeding tube put in... was forced to stop BFing and go on special formula, then back to BF when the formula didn't help etc. She also at 6 months is only now starting to lift her head up. When stuff like THAT is going on, its crazy that someone thinks a baby having extra muscle would be a 'bad' thing!


----------



## kcw81

That is sad lisa! aww man.

Lou that friend of yours is nutty.


----------



## kcw81

I meant sad about not lifting her head up yet. awwww. lilli is small but she is really agile it seems. I think she is more dexterious than jimmy.


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-what a kook! He just has normal babyfat on his shoulders! I would lash out at her! Want me to? ...weirdo

Lisa-Walmart has cheap costumes around 15 bucks...or you could make something. At this age it's just for showing off, really...about 2yrs old is when they really LOVE to dress up and go get candy. I whipped up a costume out of fleece real quick one afternoon and it prob cost $2 max. you could easily do something like that!

KC-nope don't have our costumes yet, but the kids have theirs. I am so excited!!! Not sure if we are going to do ours now, since hubs is intent on a downpayment for a house, all expenditures have ceased unless they are vital expenses....But the kids are taken care of!

Oh my gosh, Suz. He's just stunning! That pic was amazing, and I def think he'll be walking in a month or less. Hope the headache is gone.

Hugs to all


----------



## lisaf

Daniel is all fussy again.. he might be teething but I can't help but think SIL and MIL are doing something wrong. They said he cried for 45 minutes straight today :(
They also claimed he said the word 'OWL' 3 times today. Who knew I had a genius for a child :dohh:

They are just doing so many stupid things... putting Daniel's stuffed animals in the basket with the dog toys. Changed him out of one sleeper outfit into another because they said the one we had him in was too tight on the feet.... of course this only happens when they pick him up.. you know, when they slide down in the outfit? Freakin idiots :( We only have so many sleeper outfits... they can dress him in pants and socks during the day but we need the one piece sleeper outfits for night time :(


----------



## kcw81

Ugh lisa how dumb can you get! baby stuff should not go in with the dog toys! yuck! 45 mins straight?? how is that possible, did they just let him go at it for that long or try to soothe him? man I bet he is worn out from the day with them! hopefully he sleeps well because of it.

Chell can't wait to see pics of the kids in their costumes, its incredibles right? How are you going to save money when you go on your vacation, you are bound to have to spend a little on the trip right? for shopping and cabs and dinners? or is it all paid for all ready?

Verna played me a word on words for friends after the surgery so I know her brain is functioning okay! I don't feel right playing her when she is all groggy but I was already kicking her butt!


----------



## Smile4me

Sorry ladies , i have been in and out of it all day. Surgery went well, i was three house long,my cardiologistwas able to find the problem it was an SVT in the middle of my heart, the did an ablation and um all fixed!! He said now I can focus on TTC !!!


----------



## lisaf

so glad they fixed the problem and you're ok! get healing and get started TTCing!! :)

Casey - I'm sure they tried to comfort him but they said he just wouldnt' be soothed. They ended up giving him a bottle so he might have just been hungry :dohh: He's been a little bit off-schedule lately and they just aren't good at interpeting his signs.. SIGH

Oh, and SIL apparently broke up with her fiance (again.. I think this is the 8th time). She moved back to town and she asked Matt if she could take over watching Daniel instead of daycare. I have so many concerns about this I don't think I need to bore you with them all. She would want to be paid but we wouldn't get a tax break. Daniel is SO happy with our daycare lady, I dont' want to up and change it on him. And if SIL flakes out on us, then I'd be stuck finding another place! UGH... I think the answer has to be no, but DH wants me to consider it because he doesn't like having to drive and drop Daniel off. Yeah, its a pain to pack a daycare bag and I don't like driving out to pick him up either, but I just dont' think I can change things right now when his SIL has a history of being flaky.
She's also just a lot of drama sometimes... and hasn't shown that she's done ANY reading on childcare issues and hasn't shown good common sense or intuition. UGH
It just stresses me out for some reason to have her ask... and stress makes my PND worse so I'm feeling really low tonight.

Thanks for letting me vent (as always).


----------



## kcw81

Yay verna! So glad they fixed it! Get some rest woman!

Lisa just say no! The inlaw watching him is the last thing u want. Put yr foot down and go w yr instinct .


----------



## lisaf

Thanks Casey. I talke to DH honestly about it. He understands how I feel. He does want to reconsider it in a month which is ok with me, but I dont want to disrupt Daniel in a situation where is happy just to spare her feelings. So unless something goes wrong with daycare, then I'm not going to change it on him.
right now we have good back-up too.. if MIL and SIL couldn't watch him on a thursday or friday like they normally do, I know my daycare lady could take him with little to no notice. If we were just relying on SIL and MIL, I'd be working without a net.


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- don't do it. I have 3 kids and i'll tell ya what, family watching the kids regularly always ends up poorly. They take advantage of you and think you'll "understand" when they need a day off, etc, and then they become lax, and they stop caring about what is important. Same crap that happened with my sil. Yeah it was nce to pay less but regret to the fullest when my poor kids were being neglected by their auntie. I am so serious, you would be trading a lot of sure things (from the daycare lady) for more crazy insane days like today... Um no thank you. I know u prob already know all that tho!


----------



## Onelildream

Verna- sooo happy it's all fixed honey! Hooray!


----------



## SBB

Verna so pleased you're all fixed! :hugs: I hope you are feeling ok... I'm sure your lovely girls and hubby will be looking after you :) 

Lisa sorry you're stressing about it, I hate when people put you in that horrible position of having to say no :( but there are many reasons why it's not a good idea - so you're def doing the right thing! 

Hmm what else did I read? We don't really go so mad for Halloween here - when they're older we will I guess :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

My siggy ticker has gone crazy again! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou here is your B! Sorry about the crap pic I will photograph it properly at some point! 

Where is laura? You don't think Chloe has come super early do you? She hasn't been on for a while! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/8d661f65.jpg

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay! Love it Suz!!! Just let me know when to pay you for it x


----------



## SBB

Once it's on the website you can order it and be my test run! it will be some time in the next decade ;) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh, doc said its maybe ezcema on his back. He blatantly didn't know!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys quick ?- how on earth do u get the purreed mush u freeze in the trays out into a ziploc bag? They are stuck in there!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp going chinese for tea tonight yum yum yum starving now think my son will be sleeping his nan and grandads give me and his dad a break 11dpo x x x


----------



## SBB

No idea casey! Run the bottom under warm water?

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh I thought u froze yours all the time suz?


----------



## SBB

I don't do purees though, I freeze the BLW stuff I make like the chickpea things and couscous balls etc... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh! I thought you were the one who mentioned using ice cube trays. must have been jess. You are BNB elite! what is that?


----------



## kcw81

hey suz you r clever! the warm water worked like a charm. :)


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, ladies. I need your prayers. Seriously. Please please please say a little tiny prayer for us...that house on this hill is back up and we are bidding on it today...but it already has an offer on it, so we are offering the asking price to try to get in first position, but it might not work. I just need a little prayer that our offer will be accepted. PLEASE?! Oh jees, I would be a happy camper if this house became ours!!!

https://www.homefinder.com/UT/Logan/70091926d_1325_E_100


----------



## SBB

Good luck Chell! When will you find out? 

Casey it was Lou who mentioned the ice cube trays I think... Glad the warm water worked! 
I am elite... Means I chat more shite than most people on here :haha: 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

hahaha, Suz. Chatty cathy...

Um, I'm not really sure when we would know by. It's a bank owned property, so it actually takes a bit more time than usual. Maybe next week? Maybe in a few weeks? Ugh. I am SOOO not good at the waiting game!


----------



## Onelildream

Um, I'm afraid I have prostituted myself for the house. :blush:
Hubs said he would do everything in his power to get me that house....then asked what he would get in return... I said, :shrug: idk, sex for a year? lol.

He said, SOLD. :rofl:

If we do get the house, I will be committing to a very rigorous time/exercise schedule!

:rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Oh chell I will wish and hope and think lucky thoughts for u today!


----------



## kcw81

But he gets sex anyway chell so do you mean u will do something a little extra?


----------



## Onelildream

No I mean sex EVERY DAY for a year. :rofl: He's had his eyes on that since I brought up an oprah show a few years ago... a woman gave her husband sex for a year for his birthday..and it made their relationship amazing...forced to spend that time together every day. Its really only 3 days a week more than we already do, so what the heck, right?! hahaha. And he would be on cloud nine, so I could get whatever I wanted with the house. hahahhaahaha


----------



## kcw81

That sounds awesome! Yr ttc anyway right? Dont waste sperm tho on non ov days!


----------



## SBB

If I told Danny I'd have sex with him every day, I think he'd panic!! :rofl: it'd last 2 days and on the 3rd day he probably couldn't be bothered :haha:

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Hey girls. Thanks for asking about me suz. 
I haven't been on in a while so haven't read back. I hope your all well. 
Still pregnant, anemic and exhausted with a chest infection. Not great. :sad:
Shae is 1 in exactly a month I can't believe it. I'm throwing him a little party at the house. Nothing too big.
So how are we all x x


----------



## Onelildream

Laura sorry bout the chest infection! Sad! Must be exhausting!

Papers in. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies. 

Suz and lou love the photos of your gorgeous boys. :hugs:

Lou, that "friend" is bonkers. What a weirdo!!

Verna, glad you're ok. :hugs: 

Chell, I have everything crossed for you! :hugs: you and your oh dtd 4 times a week?! Man I'm lucky if I get that a month!! :rofl:

Lisa, sorry you have SIL/childcare stresses again. Do what you feel is right and what you think is best for Daniel. And your friend with the 6 month old who only weighed 11lbs... Lili wasnt even that! :shock: she could lift her head though... Although that took forever!!! So unfair that doctors make you feel that you're doing something wrong when your baby is small. 

I'm in Oxford with my mum overnight. Joe is in Sweden. I text him on Thurs telling him that when he came back I needed to talk to him about going to the doctors... I said I needed him there in mind and body. He replied that he thought he knew why I gone and that I should ask his mum for help. He text later saying he'd transferred some money into our joint account to get anything that helped, takeaway or cleaners or something. I appreciate the sentiment. And I know he's making an effort. But it's not about that. And part of me thinks if he knew why I went to the doctors why the he'll didn't he ask me about it... Anyway rant over. I'll talk to him when he's back.


----------



## lisaf

aw, anemia leaves you so weak! hope they get your iron levels up soon! :hugs:

FX'd Chell... I know DH wouldn't want sex every day for a WEEK let alone a year :rofl: I'm one lucky girl. I truly wish my sex drive was higher but I dont' know how to make that happen. we've only had sex twice since Daniel was born. Once I felt kind of pressured into it and was uncomfortable, the next time I initiated it and it was fantastic but I have no desire for more. UGH, I feel so bad for him! Poor guy asked me a while back if I just found him unattractive or something? How can he say that? I'M the one who is supposed to be undesireable after having a kid and nursing etc, lol!

And Chell, you are totally right about the conflicts that could come up. I can imagine it turning into some big drama with resentments and hurt feelings and grudges. Right now I'm sticking with the excuse that Daniel is so happy there... figure they can't argue with that, right? if they want to do something that would make Daniel unhappy then she's a bad auntie, lol!
I also think its kind of wrong if she wants to make some money while on disability. I know people who NEED to be on disability who can't get approved. Yet she's drawing disability pay and wants to make extra on the side but not claim it? Kind of wrong, you know?


----------



## lisaf

OOH, hey, I'm an elite too!!, lol!

aw Jess, hope the talk goes better when he's back. I know its not about the money, but it is a gesture that he wants to do something to take some of the stress off of you and that he is trying to be supportive. He might not have asked about the doctor's appointment because he figured if you wanted to talk about it, you would. I know my DH doesn't ask how my depression is going... I realized that last night when I was talking to him that I needed to communicate with him how it was. Thats when I told him that times when I'm stressed it gets worse, hopefully now he'll be aware that I'll need extra support/TLC when times are stressful.
It sounds like he doesn't know how to help. When he gets back, get specific (guys often need to be told exactly what to do). If you need more help with Lili, then divide up the tasks.. if he's going to be away on trips, set up a plan for support for you while he's gone and have him do some extra stuff before he leaves and when he's back to give you a bit of a break etc. Whatever works for you guys.


----------



## lisaf

Suz!!! I need your help/advice!
I got my main package of cloth diapers. I have some cotton inserts, some microfiber, and some hemp. Do I need to prep them in separate washes? Can I combine the cotton and microfiber at least? I think I read that somewhere? Do I just need to do the first wash separate or all the prep washes? If I prep them separate and want to use an extra towel in the wash to make it heavier for my front-loader, can I use the same towel? Should I prep the microfiber/cotton with the towel first?

Do I have to dry them each time during the prep? Or can I just wash several times in a row?

My other package isn't here yet, it may not arrive until later in the week. I'm thinking of prepping the stuff I have tomorrow anyway.
I'm getting 1 bamboo and 1 microfiber later... will it be a huge pain to prep those separate? Will I have to wash the bamboo separate from the other fibers?

Sorry for all the questions, hope you can help!


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- I totally agree. Esp about the disability checks! I mean, our economy is tanking/ has tanked. Gov money should be used honestly.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, my co-worker's friend is totally screwed right now too. She hurt her back on a job, got workers comp benefits for surgery etc... she can't work right now but he doc says she is still capable of working. She just has to find a job that doesn't require her to sit for more than 2 hours, stand for more than 2 hours, or do any repetitive tasks with her right hand.

She can't get disability because her doctor says she can work, she can't get unemployment because the workplace she got injured on still hasn't 'terminated' their work relationship. She doesn't qualify for welfare either.. so she's basically totally screwed.
She found a place that would hire her to do filing, but when they saw that she couldn't do repetitive tasks with her right arm, they refused. She swore she'd only file with her left arm and they still wouldn't take on the risk.


----------



## SBB

Lisa, microfibre just needs one prewash to get rid of manufacturing residue. 

Hemp/bamboo/cotton needs more to get up to full absorbancy. obviously it's not Eco or good for your pennies to wash it loads of times so most people soak it for 24 hours then do one wash. 
Ifyou do lots of washes you don't need to dry in-between and they can def all go in together! 

Was that it? I can't remember!! 

At the beginning he might just need changing slightly more frequently until everything reaches maximum absorbancy. 

Wash with 1/4-1/3 amount of powder, and no softener... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess I'm glad you've bought it up with Joe... At least now it's on the table for discussion. And he's made a nice gesture... Don't know why he wouldn't have asked but I'm sure he'll explain. Let us know how it goes :hugs: 

Laura sorry you're feeling so rough :( I hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I also saw one site recommended boiling them for 15 minutes then washing once? I agree that washing 3-5 times does not sound economical, but if they keep leaking, I'm going to have a hard time convincing DH that they're worth continuing to use so I need them good and prepped, you know?

I've read that there are oils in the hemp and unbleached cotton that can make microfibers loose absorbancy... which is why the prepping washes should be done separately.

I did more reading after I posted my first questions to you and the drying after each pre-wash is to get them to fluff up apparently which can help them absorb better, but that obviously applies more to natural fibers.

What if I do a boil or a long soak then 2-3 washes?


----------



## SBB

Hmmm I've never heard of boiling them! I'd be a bit wary of that personally but it's probably fine... It sounds like youve researched it so just do whatever you think - I'd just stick them all in together since that's how they'll go in once you're using them x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me this morning on to my last clomid now fx this month i hope x x x


----------



## Onelildream

So sorry Caz. Send af over here. Sad that I can't even get her back and u don't want her and she shows up like that!! So backwards!


----------



## kcw81

Caz sorry about AF! dangit.

Jess glad you are gonna talk with Joe. Sounds like something my DH would do, offer money or something rather than try to broach a discussion about feelings because its hard for him, and for a lot of guys to talk deeply about stuff. He is trying and that is what counts, he cares. hugs.


----------



## SBB

sorry Caz :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

Thanks Suz... I just dont' want to screw this up, lol! I have read from a few sources to prep hemp and unbleached cotton separate so I'm going to do that to maximize my absorbancy.


----------



## kcw81

Sounds confusing Lisa but once u got it down I bet it will be great!


----------



## SBB

Go for it Lisa, although I've never done anything like that and my nappies never leak! So don't stress over it too much :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

thanks Suz.. I put a squirt of Dawn soap in the pot with them, boiled for 30 mins, now they're in the wash with the microfiber and cotton


----------



## SBB

Loooooouuuuuu where are you? How is Ben? What did the doctor say? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

what did I miss? Ben is sick?


Oh, and I guess I'm darned lucky my SIL is available.. my daycare lady had emergency surgery last night for a perforated ulcer! She's going to be in the hospital for at least a week, don't know if she'll be up for watching daniel after that or if she'll need another week off! Wow, I was complaining about the stress of having SIL push for watching D but I guess I'm just darned lucky! We still won't be transitioning him full time. I REALLY dont' think she can handle it long-term with her physical problems.


----------



## SBB

Whoa Lisa that is lucky! Hopefully she won't be out for too long... 

Ben had a cough and lou was taking him to get his chest checked out... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

oh thats right. I can't believe you guys get to see doctors on the weekend.. we have to go the ER or Urgent care on weekends.


----------



## SBB

Oh no, we don't, she went yesterday x


----------



## kcw81

I hope everything is okay with Ben! Was she just seeing the doc about Ben having a cold or Ben not sleeping or seeing the doc for her own cold?

Lisa have you taken Daniel to petsmart yet? ITs fun to show them all the animals and all the people bring their dogs in there so there is a lot to look at. Jimmy finds it fascinating but not sure if yours would appreciate all the sights yet.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies. :hi: 

Caz, sorry :witch: got you. :hugs: xx :dust: for the last round of Clomid. xx

Ukers, have any of you noticed there seems to be a shortage of Ashton and Parsons powder?! I can't get it anywhere!! It's my magical saviour when lili is having a hissy... I'm down to my last 2! :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls :hi:

Sorry I've not been on today- had the parents round all day.

Suz- I didn't take Ben to the doctors - he seemed much better yesterday and is fine today apart from a snotty nose! :lol:

Jess- Boots have got the powders online xx

Caz- sorry AF got you :-( I hope this last round is the magic one :hugs:

Lisa- I've not had leaks with the nappies either so like Suz says I wouldn't worry too much (apart from the other day when I forgot to change him for hours! :blush: Bad Mummy!! :lol: ) When I've had new nappies or boosters I just stick them in the sink in water overnight then wash them with one extra rinse and they've all been fine x

We have talking sounds here today and yesterday!!!  No actual words but lots of "ba"s and "da"s :happydance: He's also today pulled himself up to sitting from lying down in his ball pool!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and also..... Ben slept from 7-11:30 last night with quite a few wake ups (so all normal there) but then went 12-6 without a single wake up in his cot!!! :happydance: And tonight he's slept 7:30-12 so far without a SINGLE wake up!!! :shock: He's still asleep now! Hasn't even woke for a feed yet!! :shock:


----------



## kcw81

YES! That's awesome Lou!! Glad Bs cold is gone too! Neat about the talking! Wow/ good day for u!


----------



## lisaf

Wow thats awesome Lou!! maybe Ben will realize how good sleep is and keep it up!

Daniel woke up last night right before I had to pump at 11pm... so he saved me a pump and took a feed. then he slept until 9:45 :shock:

Hopefully tomorrow we can do a good diaper trial then! Should be all prepped by then!


----------



## lisaf

so my cloth diapers are all ready for use tomorrow!! Can't wait! I'll let you girls know how it goes!

I was trying to give DH a bit of a preview of what he needs to do tomorrow.. buuuuut.. he's drunk, lol. 
He is being so funny, I'm showing him one of them and he interrupts me and goes 'ooh its shiny' and reaches for it. He got all excited over velcro. He played with one of the snaps and was all wide-eyed happy when he got the snap to fit together. :rofl:
The best part was we were discussing about giving these a try and if why we want to use them (I told him we should have fewer poop explosions in them) and he knows there will be a bit of an adjustment while we get the hang of them and get the absorbancy up to full potential etc. Then he said 'I bet they're more comfortable for him... heck, I wish they came in my size.. I'D wear them' :haha: :rofl:
He also exlaimed in a high-pitched voice saying 'CLIO!' as our white cat Clio ran by.

Just had to share because I'm totally amused right now!


----------



## SBB

Haha drunk hubby! 

Lou that's amazing on the sleep! Hope he had another good night :) glad he is feeling better too! Love the little talking and babbling - it's SOOO cute! I need to record S doing it soon before he stops! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess what are those powders? I never heard of them? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Suz- they're homeopathic teething powders- I thought we were all using them :shrug: To be honest I haven't noticed much difference with Ben although some people swear by them! You just tip them into their mouths! They are wrapped in paper "doses" and look just like cocaine!! :rofl:

Ben slept from 7:45-1:45 without a wake up but then I was too lazy to put him back in the cot after that feed so we co-slept. He's not good at co-sleeping and so was pretty on and off all night after that!

Lisa- I had a drunk OH here too! Mines not funny when drunk though- just annoying!! :haha: I banished him to the spare room once Ben woke up!!


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh we have some powders but not those ones, I don't think they do much for S :shrug: 

Great going on the sleep til 1.45! 

I went to the NCT nearly new sale y'day. Erm... Nearly new? Nearly knackered more like!! There was a huge que to get in and it was really mostly a load of crap! We got a few things for him, spent £14.50. We did get a few cute things but all in all it was a bit rubbish. I think the bigger city ones might be better... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and I had a dream that David beckham was my husband and I'd forgotten to tell you all that! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! David Beckham!! I'm sorry Suz but we all know that your husband is Danny Potter!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

There was an NCT sale here yesterday too- I meant to go to it but I forgot!! :dohh:

I know NCT members get in earlier than the general public so I think they snaff all the good stuff!!


----------



## SBB

Danny potter! You know I'm trying to find my sister a husband with the surname potter, so she can be Harrie Potter :haha: 

Yeh NCT members get in 15 mins before so they blatantly bag all the decent stuff. You can volunteer to help then you get a pick of everything! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Harrie Potter would be brilliant!!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, great news on Ben's sleep! :hugs: 

Suz, the A&P powders are amazing... not necessarily for teething pain but to calm a hysterical baby they work a treat! Stops Lil in her tracks! I'm down to my last 2... will panic if I can't find them again! 

Lisa, good luck with the cloth! I've never had a leak... and I have had plenty with the sposies!

The concert has been retweeted to over 800000 people!! :shock: haven't sold many tickets though :( NOt too worried just yet... will start to panic at the end of next week!


----------



## SBB

Oh by the way I meant to ask... I went to my doc with S, and while I was there I asked about a dry sore bit of skin on my eyelid. Obviously his standard response was that it's ezcema. He prescribed me steroid cream. But he never asked if I was still BF, he may have just assumed not (which says a lot!) and I thought you couldn't use steroid cream while bf? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I was told I could use the cream while pregnant Suz but not while breastfeeding! My itching on my foof is awful at the minute :-( Can't even have :sex: :-(

Jess- I've never tried the powders for that! Might have to give it a whirl!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I might have to get these powders too! Quick lou before Jess buys them all :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hmmm I might have to ring and ask, it's such a palarva(sp?) to ring the docs though!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

And, if I cant use while bf, then he's a twat for not asking! S is only 8 months old, ge shouldn't assume anything! And when I put him in the sling to leave I said about it being so easy to feed him in it... Surely he would have twigged... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

This is what I got y'day for £14.50 

X x x 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/0f9b6e23.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

I bought some Egyptian Magic Cream Suz cos it's supposed to be good for eczema. It doesn't work on my foof but cleared it up on my thighs. When I bought the tub they sent me a little sachet too- do you want me to send it to you? It should be enough for a week or so just using it on your eyelid? It's made of all natural stuff x


----------



## babyloulou

That's a good haul you got there! Love the boots! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well on to the last clomid if this month doesn't turn out then i will be doing egg sharing with ivf so it will be a lot cheaper for us we will get there tbh i think my body needs a good rest off clomid x x x


----------



## SBB

Lou that would be fab! I'll pm you my address... Or you may already have it? 

X xx


----------



## babyloulou

I've still got it x


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys! Surprised at the chatting on a Sunday! Yay!

Good little load of stuff suz! We bought Jimmy some cheap long sleeve onesies and a couple jackets yesterday at a discount store. We have no clothes for him for the 9-12 month range! And it's getting cold out! Where is all our second hand donations? People gave us lots of 0-6 month crap but nothing past that. Well all he really needs is like 5 long sleeve onesies and pairs of pants and socks so we are almost there. We have pjs for when he moves out of the sleep suit. Funny how all the gifts and donations stop coming after the baby isn't new anymore. 

Lou sorry bout the foof! Sounds awful. Maybe u should get a Brazilian to get the itchy hair off? Would that help? Happy about his sleep! Don't be lazy about the cot- get him his rest if he wants it! He could make it a habit! Is af over?

Jimmy still has no teeth and has no signs. Weird at the differences in growth. Does lilli have a tooth? Jess u r doing great job planning that concert!


----------



## Peach Blossom

No Lili hasn't got any teeth and has shown signs of "teething" for months!! :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I got that app! &#57358;&#57431;


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo I forgot about that app!!! What's it called again???

Casey- yes AF is over! No I couldn't have anything done down there- the skin is red and cracked and sore! :-(

Here's the shortlist of Ben's photos if you want a look. Double click each photo to make it bigger xx

https://www.photos2.shutterbugalbums.co.uk/

Username: photos
Password: photos300610


----------



## SBB

Ooh I'll have a look on my comp! 

The app is emoji I think &#57434;&#57424; (shit tiger :rofl:) me and my family do while texts in pica sometimes! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and sammuel is all snotty &#58380; about 2 days ago I said to Danny we were really lucky S has never been ill, and he said dont say that he'll get ill now! Also he was touching lots of stuff at the doctors, wonder if he touched some manky germs :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

oh god lou how will you ever choose between these - I can see why it will be expensive!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I blame Ben's constant colds at the moment on the SoftPlay centre we keep going to! All those grotty balls in the ball pit!!! &#58380;&#58380;&#58380;


----------



## SBB

Love 00003, 00005 is hilarious! 00020, 00023, 00029, 00030, 00033, 00037 is so cute! 00043... 

That's my faves but they're all brilliant! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

lou the pics are fantastic hun love them all x x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's soooooo hard to choose!!!! &#58167;&#58167;&#58167;&#58167;


----------



## SBB

How many will you get? A book or just prints? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Just prints. They are extortionate if you get them framed so we'll probably just get quite a few prints and frame them ourselves!


----------



## SBB

Yeh good plan, habitat do some really nice frames. Are you allowed to buy a cd of the photos? Then you can just print them and get a book made up yourself. They usually charge a lot but it can be worth it instead of buying prints from them, and you can give some to family then too... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

She didn't say so and there's no mention of it on her website. Maybe I'll ask her?


----------



## babyloulou

Ste says Habitat have gone bust!!! :-/


----------



## kcw81

oh man lou those are GREAT! I love them all but I really like number 19 and 20 with steves back to us and number 23 with you lifting him. and I love all them with you in it cuz I never see you enough! :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Awwwwww Casey!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: &#58153;&#58153;&#58153;&#58153;&#58153;&#58153;


----------



## kcw81

so like, how much is just one?


----------



## babyloulou

The prints start at £20 for the smallest and go up to £50. If you have them framed it's about an extra £70 per photo!! :shock:


----------



## kcw81

holy crap! I wish you could just sneak them and print them off the computer but they have those X's. Man why is it so much? Not fair since they are all so good! They didn't photo shop anything out did they?


----------



## babyloulou

No she's not touched them yet. She said she will touch them up before printing- not sure how :shrug:


----------



## SBB

You could ask lou... She might do it - most places do for a fee! 

Habitwat have been bought by home retail group... They're still going. They often have 20% off everything sales and honestly their frames are the best! 

Downtown abbey tonight!!! I am SOOOOOO excited!! :yipee: 
X x x


----------



## SBB

Where Harrie works the smallest print is £70 - unframed!!!! :shock: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Omg! Do u know that is 100 bucks usd for one pic!!!!! Yikes!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I love those photos Lou... truly gorgeous! I'd be remortgaging right now if I were you! :rofl: xxx


----------



## babyloulou

She replied saying to have them on a disc it's £150 for 10 photos. I think we might get one big one printed from her and then get 10 on a disc!! Now to choose 10.... &#57607;


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm in the wrong profession!


----------



## babyloulou

I know it's crazy Jess!! &#58381; Ste actually said to me earlier that we could have done it ourselves with my good camera, a White sheet and Photo Shop!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

£150 isn't too bad! I'd get 20 :haha: 

You could do it yourself but it's the lighting that makes it look so good... And you need to know how to actually use photoshop :haha: Danny is learning and it's hard!! Also photoshop costs £600!!! 

So I think it's worth getting it done properly! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Stes actually got Photoshop at his warehouse- but he says it's impossible to use!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Yeh I don't have a clue how to use it! just looking at the options hurts my brain :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sammuel has been up and down tonight, think his nose being blocked is stopping him sleeping :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's how Ben was the first night of his cold Suz so I tied a muslin to his cot and put a Karvol capsule on it and he's been fine since even though he's still snotty! I'd definitely get some!!! &#57358;

(I also put Green Baby Chest Rub on him too) xx


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- how many BLW meals do you offer/give S a day? I've been doing 3 a day since the start but have only just noticed from browsing the weaning section that no one else seems to give 3 meals until about 9mths+ :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

Its funny, one thing I didn't know is once you start BLW and the toast and rice crackers and letting them do it themselves, there is no going back to spoon fed purees. So all the purees I make for jimmy either are a spread on toast or on fruit or he can try holding the spoon himself which means he flings the puree onto his forehead and starts playing with it like a toy. But he will NOT let me spoon-feed him, he grabs the spoon and is very defiant. So My advice to anyone would be decide if you really want BLW 100% cause once you start messing with it, that's your way! Thank goodness jimmy is still predominately on BM for nutrition and that I have plenty other wise he would starve! or go to formula. There is nothing wrong with formula but after all this damn effort I put in I want him on BM for a year dammit!

Lou I am no example but I only do a BLW feeding session thing once a day. 3 times is great though, no wonder he is getting good at it!


----------



## kcw81

Lou with the amount of time that kid is awake then I imagine feeding him frequently is something to do, something to fill the time! eating is a fun activity for me at least. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah that's true Casey- we have plenty of time to fit the meals in! :rofl:

As for the spoon feeding thing I think that's down to individual babies- alot of people are forced into BLW anyway cos their babies won't be fed!! Ben would love it if I spoon fed him! The lazy monkey opens his mouth and just sits there when I offer a preloaded spoon! I don't do it though- I just put it down and then he picks it up!!


----------



## kcw81

Oh! I thought for sure once u give them the right to DIY then they won't let u ever again based on Jimmy! I read once they hit 8 months they are more defiant and independent so we will see if Ben stops being lazy!


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- great pics! I love the Teddy bear backs one and the one where he's eating ste! Haha. And the under the blanket ones... And all of them, really! Good luck only picking 10 out!

Casey- have u started blw too? Or just the purees?

Lou, Suz- did u guys not do any feeding sold until after 6 mo? Not even purees? Connor is soooo interested in food he just sobs when we r eating. He's even tried to eat my plate a few times. I wonder if I should let him try purees or oatmeal or rice cereal or something right now. ? Ideas?


----------



## lisaf

My friend's daughter isn't BLW and is so defiant.. they said she went a whole week and refused to eat solids. They ended up doing pre-loaded spoons for her.. she chucks the empty ones at them though and they have to catch them, refill and get them ready before she finishes the other one :dohh: I don't think I could handle that, but who knows what Daniel will end up doing.

Daniel watched me eat with fascination today. I'm still going to wait until 6 months. What kinds of foods do you start them on? Is there a BLW site that has tips on this stuff. I'm really interested in it mainly for the ease of giving him whatever I'm eating.
MIL asked today if he could have some bread :dohh: I don't know if she was just trying to wind us up or if she was serious. I KNOW she didn't give her kids solids until 9 months old and then did the traditional puree stuff, so why on earth she would think he could have bread is beyond me!

Is it ok to start giving him tastes of stuff? What about allergies?

Cloth went SO well today. He had a massive poo that was perfectly contained! DH swears he could smell the poop from the wet bag in the nursery though. I think he was hallucinating because I stuck my face in the opening on the bag and couldn't smell a thing!
First poopy diapers in the wash. I did a rinse & spin cycle, then a regular cycle with Hot/Cold water, pre-wash, extra rinse, extra spin.
We're going to wait until next weekend and give them another try before trying to make our babysitters use them. We didn't get a chance to try the Grovias at all.


----------



## kcw81

Hi Chell! I sort of started BLW in a half ass way a month ago where I let jimmy try eating different soft finger fruits and veggies and crackers just to see how it went. He still gets 99% of his nutrition and calories from BM but he has gotten a lot better at eating and more interested in it and to introduce different foods I make purees of veggies or fruits and spread them on toast pieces for him to eat. He won't be spoon-fed, but he will try mashed carrots or peas or whatever mush I make if its on something else. I usually try to spoon feed a couple bites of something and get total defiance and him batting the spoon away so I puts loads of the mixture on the toast or banana that he will eat and that way I can see if he doesn't mind the flavor or isn't allergic to something. His poops have gotten a lot more frequent and solid and stinky and so I know he is getting some nutrition from this food now even though I Still feel like we are exploring with it. The issue I mentioned to lou would be that if you are trying to make sure Connor starts getting some portion of his daily calories from healthy purees or solids then you might want to spoon feed him some applesauce and baby grain cereals first so he gets the hang of being spoon-fed and learns that way, then going to finger foods after you established that. On the other hand, Connor is still young and would probably be submissive enough now to try self feeding and you spoon-feeding. I Started Jimmy late. 

PS. I dropped my ipod touch in a sink full of water and now its blank. I turned it back on already and I think that ruined it by short circuiting it. I think I am screwed. I might not be able to chat as frequently now. Lou what did you do when you got your ipod wet?


----------



## kcw81

Lisa just do one thing at a time and you will be good, I mean, the first thing I did was apple and he seemed fine after a day so then I tried banana, and he always just seemed fine, I didn't wait very long to see either. WE have no family allergy history so I figured he would be safe with most fruits and veggies and grains.


----------



## lisaf

aw Casey! what a bummer with the ipod! :( Hope you can get it fixed!!

oh, and Daniel has REALLY taken an interest in the animals lately.. Buster gets close enough for D to touch him which makes him giggle. I've been helping him pet our cat Biff. The other cats are still scared of him and I'm wondering if he'll ever get to see Figaro since he only comes out at night, lol.
He's been so fussy the past few days I think he must be starting to teethe.. I really should try to get an amber necklace for him but I keep forgetting to measure him until its late at night and he's asleep.


----------



## lisaf

my husband has a milk sensitivity and major allergies with pollen/smoke/dust etc.
My brother is lactose-intolerant and both of us were allergic to citrus as kids. So I guess I'm a little nervous about allergies. I'm also scared that my in laws will decide to introduce a new food without my approval... but that may just be because my MIL likes to tease us... it makes me not trust her since I can't tell 100% that she's kidding.

Oh, and when she said they had lots of great stuff for christmas toys at Costco I reminded/warned her that we don't want any big items. Her face fell and she said there were 3 things she wanted to get him! Lol. Then my SIL reminded her that she's already tripping over stuff at our house :rofl: Yup.. no room for new toys! If you want to splurge, buy us the new rug we want for his room.


----------



## SBB

Chatty last night!! Ok let me try and remember: 

Casey, I never tried spoon feeding S really at the beginning, but he totally let's me now! In fact at the moment he has a thing for spoons, if I give him pasta for example on the tray he's not interested... But if I put some on a spoon he'll eat it! He'll let me give it to him but I mainly let him do it himself... He used to be awful with a spoon and throw it around and chew it and ignore his food... But he's fine now, only just recently though. 
If jimmys poos are more solid I bet he's taking a lot more than you think! 

Lou we do 3 x per day too. I started with just evenings but then did mornings too very soon after. Then Because Danny was on holidays and we'd sit down and have lunch together we did lunch too because otherwise it was reallywan to sit there eating in front of him! I'm not sure why people wait til 9mo? Perhaps that's TW?

Chell we waited til 6 months even though S was v interested before that. We really wanted to do BLW for lots of reasons and 6mo is the best time for that so we stuck to it. We started off with just fruit and veg in the evenings.... 

Lisa there's a good BLW site but I can't remember it. it's something like babyledweaning.com 

Was that it?! Sammuels voice is all hoarse it's really cute. Not sure if I can take him swimming today :( will have to call them and check I guess. 

X x.


----------



## SBB

Heres a couple of pics and Vids: 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/73309b88.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/6ec8367c.mp4

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/6ffe5353.mp4

X x x


----------



## SBB

Here are the pics my sis took at my 30th: 

Damn photobucket is giving me the same code for a couple of the photos for some reason... 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/cea0666e.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/fab7e331.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/b8e8776a.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/cea0666e.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/ec96ce16.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/93092a63.jpg

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww those photos are gorgeous Suz! You're so pretty- Sammuel's definitely got your smile! 

I was playing the video of Sammuel in the box and Ben was sat going "ba ba ba" when you were prompting it on the video! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- yes we waited until 6 months too- never gave any purees or cereal- just straight to full food at 6 months x

Casey- I'm afraid if you've dropped it in water then it's had it :-( :-(

Lisa - Ben does the chucking food off a spoon at me too! :rofl: He also bangs on his high hair really hard so all the food flies across the room! The monkey!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Thanks lou :D I think maybe S is starting to look a bit like me! 

Sammuel bangs on the high chair all the time, usually cos he wants fruit!! 

Is anyone still signing with their baby? We let it slip but I'm trying to start again now... 

Oh yeh forgot about the iPhone :( I'd say it's pretty likely it's knackered... But try leaving it in the airing cupboard. You could take it to Apple Store and see if there's anything they can do, sometimes they will give you a new one cheap to replace it. You'll have to tell them the truth about the water cos they have a tool that tells them if it's been wet! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

That's funny Ben did bababa for me!! I love bababa its so cute! I will try and get a video of his 'proper' talking too cos it's funny... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ste got a brilliant video the other day of Ben "talking" and doing his 'jazz hands'!! :haha: I'll post it in a bit! 

Have I mentioned his hands to you before?? He does it constantly! Ste is actually a bit worried about it as he googled it and found it can be a sign of autism!! :dohh:

Casey- with old fashioned phones they used to say take them apart and leave them in a bag of dry rice overnight. It used to work cos I did it with my old Nokia! The problem with iPhones/iPods though is that you can't take them apart very well. You could try it though :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's the iphone/ipod issue you can't take them apart! :( 

Lou I'm sure Dr Google could diagnose all of our babies with something or other! I want to see the Jazz hands / talking video pleeeeease! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm just lying on the settee with him feeding/snoozing him at the mo. I need to upload the video off Ste's Flip! I'll do it as soon as he wakes up x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, 

Lisa, glad the cloth went well! :hugs: 

We started weaning Lili at 20 ish weeks... She's on 3 meals a day, snacks and 5 bottles... she's still teeny, I don't get it! :shrug: 

suz, I love those photos. 

Lou, Lili does this head shaking thing... Dr. Google says that is a sign of autism! It could also be that she has discovered she can do it so likes to do it!

Bummer about the ipod... hope it isn't terminal. :hugs: 

can't remember what else I've read. :hug: to everyone. xx


----------



## SBB

Aw Jess she just likes being teeny and getting lots of attention! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah tell me about it! This morning on the train in every time the doors opened she'd look up and smile at everyone who got on! Complete attention seeker!! :rofl: 

We're still signing. We go to TinyTalk still. It's good fun. And of course we watch Mr. Tumble! :)


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! I got my little baby ipod in a bag of rice but I am afraid that is it. IT went blank and I did the stupid thing and plugged it back in after the water which I Think short circuited it. I bought it on amazon so I bet its gonna be having to buy a new one. I Feel like my life is over! Shit! What about the pics I had on there? What about all my open games right now on words with Friends?? What about my apps and how I had it organized and my voice memos? O boo hoo!!!

Suz I love the pics you are so pretty. I love your blue dress in the pic, its so pretty. I think you are right, jimmy is taking in a lot more food than I think. he shits big stinky food shits frequently! you were right, if you keep doing it - eventually thety get better. Oh man he is grunting right now as we speak. he has to grunt and push a lot harder to poo now that they are more solid! gross!

Lou I think I missed it but how did the evening go?

Lisa if you do have allergies then defo take it slow one easy thing at a time. I Feel like jimmy could eat anything but I haven't tried fish or eggs or dairy or meat yet, and I haven't given him nuts or berries. So I really haven't tried a lot!


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- question: I met a v small baby that was older than Connor but didn't have the growth hormone so it made her stay really small. Has lili been tested for that? Just wondering. :)


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys quick question about iphones, can you buy an iphone with one of those phone plans that are minimal calling? I never ever talk on the phone, I only have a home phone land line. I can't figure out if it would be a better deal for me to just buy another ipod touch and eventually get a cheap cell phone with minimal calling for emergencies when I am out with jimmy, OR if I should just buy an Iphone and see if they have a minimal calling plan. Sorry to be so OT.


----------



## SBB

I don't know about the iPhones in the US casey. Did you plug your iPod into your computer ever? It backs everything up each time you do x


----------



## Onelildream

No, Casey. You have to buy the data plan for any iphone. It's sooo expensive and hardly worth it if you are not on the phone much and have wireless internet. My husbands costs about $50 more than his reg calling package...so maybe 90 total, every month!


----------



## babyloulou

You can only get iPhones on call packages here Casey x

Suz- couple of questions about the chickpea things- do you find them dry? Mine were really dry but tasted nice. Also do you freeze uncooked patty shapes or do you cook them all and then freeze them? What do you eat them with? X


----------



## SBB

Cook then freeze, I tried it the other way and they go all gloopy! 

S just has them on their own or with Greek yoghurt... 

Um I made them tonight, they were REALLY easy to make into shapes, but a bit dry. Before I've made them a bit wetter, they were harder to make into shapes (it stuck to my hands a bit) but they were not dry at all so prob tasted nicer. 

I put cottage cheese or philidelphia stuff in the mix too sometimes which might moisten them up. Last time I put a bit of BM in too to make them wetter. 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: tired today not stopped been to the gym come home and striped the living room walls got a bit do tomorrow af is going woopp sex starts tomorrow haha the clomid is making my feel ruff and have bad headaches x x x


----------



## kcw81

He suz isn't cottage cheese really high in sodium? same with philadelphia cream cheese? Or is it such a small amount it doesn't matter? So sammuel eats so much solids are you making a lot less milk?

Man not having an ipod blows but I am still managing to make it down to eh desk top to check on things. not too much chatting today though ladies - what's up with that?


----------



## SBB

They are both 0.2g sodium per 100g.. Is that a lot? I don't know! Doesn't sound a lot.. He only has a small amount anyway... 

I don't know what I'd do without my iPhone!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo Ben's being a pain in the bum tonight!! Waking every bloody 10 minutes!! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

:growlmad: come on Ben - he's been so good lately! 

S is poorly and been really unsettled... Poor thing he can't even cry loud because hes all croaky... It's so cute! 

Karvol is really strong - it's making my eyes water! 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I love the smell of it Suz!! &#58389;

I was just saying to Ste yesterday that he was due to start a Wonder Week today and it is said it was a terrible one for sleeping!!! :-( WHY does he have to follow them to the bloody letter all the time!! &#58381;


----------



## babyloulou

Hey- Sammuel is exactly 4 weeks older than Ben- was it about 4 weeks ago when you had that terrible week with him Suz??? :shock:


----------



## kcw81

aww lou that sucks about Ben! he was being so good. 

Suz sorry S is sick. Well 0.2 g per 100 g is 200 mg per 100 grams so I doubt you are giving him more than 5 or 10 g per meal of it and so that is very small! The max is 1000 mg per day recommended for baby right? That is what I googled at least.


----------



## kcw81

Oh wait! The maximum sodium for babies is only like 400 mg per day, sorry, not 1000!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes that's right Casey 1g (or 1000mg) a day. A couple of slices if bread is about that though!! :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

Is it?? I thought it was 1g which is 1000mg??


----------



## babyloulou

Right just checked it's 1g of salt (so 1000mg) and 0.4g of sodium (so 400mg) x


----------



## lisaf

lol, um... whats the difference betwen salt and sodium?
(feeling dumb here..)


----------



## kcw81

Right! So if we are checking the ingredients on stuff like bread it states the sodium amount not the salt, so gotta figure it out that way.


----------



## kcw81

"Sodium is an ingredient found primarily in processed foods, such as frozen and canned goods. Salt, or sodium chloride, is made up of 60 percent chlorine and 40 percent sodium"


----------



## babyloulou

Salt is made up of sodium and chloride - so the sodium level on a packet is the level of sodium within the salt that's in it. They are listed separately usually- I don't think it really matters which you follow as long as you make sure you stick to the same one when checking packets and adding the totals x


----------



## kcw81

they don't list salt content here, just sodium in mg. they show it there?


----------



## lisaf

that 40% makes sense then...
1000mg of salt IS 400 mg of sodium then. So they can only have a maximum total of 400mg sodium a day, including the salt. 
Totally weird.. I'll just pay attention to sodium unless I'm putting actual salt on his food... though why I would do that is beyond me since I'm sure its easy to go over the limit if you aren't careful.


----------



## babyloulou

It easy to go over the limit just with finger foods Lisa- it's amazing how much every thing has in it!! :nope: &#58174;&#58174;&#58174;&#58174;&#58174;

Most things list both here Casey. I just count the salt x


----------



## kcw81

check out pickles and mustard sometime- theres so much!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah looking at them constantly for Ben has made me realise that I eat over the adult limit pretty much every day- before i've even added any extra to my food!! :shock: It's terrible how much they put in things really!


----------



## SBB

God I'm so slack at checking stuff! I don't think S has too much since he has such a small amount of everything, and for the most part its just fruit/veg but I'm going to check everything now. Ridiculous how much is in bread - why does it need to be there?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

God knows Suz! I think sometimes it's used as a preservative but I did read that we're just used to salty stuff and when they make things with no salt they just don't sell well :shrug:


----------



## SBB

I have to admit I love salt :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey verna :wave: how are you? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I believe salt works with the yeast somehow... or at least my breadmaker instructions said not to skip the salt for that reason.


----------



## kcw81

I love salt! I eat pickles and olives and I practically eat mustard or salsa with a spoon! The more mustard on a sandwich the better! But for breakfast I am all about sweet. I never did like egg dishes with bacon or other salty foods in the morning. I like fruit and sweet flavors when I wake up.

They premiere the US X factor this week and I won't be watching it. You guys talked about it all the time though so I am a little curious. I never liked American Idol so I figure I won't like X factor. Seems like just another reality talent show in a long list of them!


----------



## lisaf

I really worry my MIL is kind of insane. She picked a tomato from the garden. It had a bad spot, so she gouged it out and threw it in the sink (left it there on the side without the disposal). She left the gouged-out tomato on a paper plate... 'so we could eat it'.
Ummmmmmm, I didn't ask her to pick a tomato...I didn't need one! That alcohol smell of fermentation was so strong in the kitchen that I didn't want to even taste the damned tomato. Weirdo.

Also, I don't want to keep buying diet Pepsi for them... its sickening how much they are drinking and while I want to keep drinks and snacks in the house for them, I feel I'm enabling a disgusting habit. Its not the cost of buying more, its that they're just guzzling them down like crazy and its kind of scary. They bring 20 ounce bottles from home... then on top of that the past 2 days they've babysat they went through 9 cans... each day! SIL is 40 and MIL is in her 60s.


----------



## babyloulou

Wow that's a lot of Pepsi Lisa!!! :shock: I'm surprised they're not climbing the walls!! :shock:

I love salty food too! Especially on chip-shop chips! Yummy!!

Suz- I had a dream about you last night! I dreamt that me, Ste and Ben came to stay with you in your mansion! Everything was fine until I knocked over a glass which smashed a lamp which then smashed your tv! You were mad with me although tried to pretend you weren't! I knew you were mad though because there were loads of people there and I was the only one not allowed in your marble swimming pool and indoor Turkish bath!! :-( Nasty Suz!! &#58667;


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well finished striping the walls in the living room chinese for tea starving cant wait x x x


----------



## lisaf

lol.. I don't blame Suz if you did that Lou! ;)


----------



## babyloulou

Hey don't take her side! It was an accident and I was very sorry! I was upset in the dream and kept apologising but she just didn't care!! :cry: The cowbag!! &#58667;


----------



## Smile4me

Suz hun I'm fine just got back to work yesterday and had a HUGE load to catch up and still am. DH came up and had lunch with me so I just didn't have time to check BNB. 

I'm doing fine :) I'm supposed to start today... I have cramps and bb's are sore but no sign of the witch yet.... OH PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They did do a pee in a cup stick test on me Thursday and it was negative at the hospital so I'm probably just late :(


----------



## kcw81

Lou that dream is so funny! Suz has a turkish bath? Suz has a mansion? I am coming over there pronto to visit for a while!! 

Lisa your MIL is nuts. Mine is too. My DH drinks close to that much DP all the time! But I think he does it as a distraction or a wakeup while he is working away all day. I used to be like that too, always needing a drink or snack to munch on at the computer. 

Hi Verna! Sucky to be back at work ! Glad you are feeling okay, that is interesting that you haven't started yet... but you say they tested you already so probably just late a day or two, is that the norm? Or are you strictly to the very day the same each cycle?


----------



## kcw81

Jimmy's wake times are getting a lot longer now and I am struggling to entertain us for that long! I go out twice a day to the store and we go outside with the dog all the time but boy does time start to drag a little after 3 hours! Sorry Lou I know you have wake times of like 20 hours! I think when he can crawl and not fall over when he sits it might get easier to be entertained for him and not take as much propping up by me still.


----------



## lisaf

do you go on excursions out and about? Getting the dog and Jimmy into the car, driving to a park etc takes up more time than just going out to the yard? 
do you have a local park with ducks etc you can go every day with Jimmy to look at the ducks?

2nd poop leak up the back this morning! I really cant' wait for the weekend to give cloth a full try and switch over! Of course DH lying in bed for 20 minutes while Daniel plays with his feet and babbles away probably contributes to the problem. poor DH had to change all the sheets this morning since the leak was so bad!
Once we settle on a brand and buy a few more cloth in that style, we'll switch over permanently I think.
Those hemp inserts take forever to line-dry!


----------



## kcw81

yeah we go on excursions to the store and park most days. taking the dog to the park is a hassle and he actually gets a lot more exercise when I throw the ball in front of our house. so we do that all day for his needs and it is annoying but it is a nice break to get outside. Sometimes we do drive down to the park for a short while to look at the kids on the playground and look at the sights. So yeah, I have my little near-to-the-house excursions that we do but man it all gets a bit old! I feel bad for complaining but I am just being honest.


----------



## lisaf

Don't feel bad! I was so bored at home! We didn't really go places, but thats because it was just too exhausting for me.

Didn't you meet someone at that BBQ? See if she wants to meet up for a playdate? You guys could have a weekly coffee get-together at your houses... one more day that has something going on, you know?


----------



## babyloulou

What about swimming Casey? That kills loads of time! X


----------



## babyloulou

Have you been trying still Verna? Before your op I mean? X


----------



## kcw81

Thanks guys - the ladies in my neighborhood work and have 2 and 4 yr olds. one is pregnant though! We don't have swimming options really around here like you do Lou, at least none that I am aware of. I swear it will get easier once he likes being in the stroller - then I really want to go places like downtown or something and walk around. as it is I mostly have to have him in the carrier or carry him on my hip. And when he is getting bigger and closer to 1 I am hoping I will have met some more people or something!


----------



## kcw81

Lou what else do u do with Ben? Eat, swim, play with all tha crap in the house, walk
With the dogs, what else?


----------



## lisaf

do you have a local zoo you could get a membership to? (we have a really awesome local zoo here and I would totally do that often if I was home!)


----------



## SBB

:rofl: lou I promise if you come and smash up my mansion I won't be cross!!! 

My dream last night was that I had an affair with one of my girl friends &#58655;&#58655;, in a shed!! The lots of people saw us through a window, and Danny came in and we pretended we'd been baking a cake! The cake had loads of vegetables in it and looked minging but I think he believed us! 

Lisa I'm glad the cloth went well, I find all my nappies dry in a day on the line on a decent day... Microfibre is so quick though eh! 

Yuck on the DP, seriously worries me how much shite is in those things, like aspartame(?) that I read was rejected 7 times or something because it's so bad for you! But someone paid the big bucks and they were allowed to use it. That's really badly worded but you know what I mean! 

Casey, now S is crawling it's actually LOADS easier! I thought it would be a nightmare but he just goes off exploring and I can actually even do a little bit of work. He's right there so I can watch him but he entertains himself. Other than that I go to and host mums meets, go to the shops occasionally, take him for a walk through the woods most days... Making / eating breakfast lunch dinner takes ages too! We sit on my bed and read/eat books... That's about it really! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Do you not have a local pool you can take him too Casey? Errrr what else do we do... I'm trying to think.... we go to the Soft Play Centre with another girl sometimes, we play on the garden swing, play with his toys, etc.. Weaning has made it alot easier as loads of time is taken up by his 3 meals xx


----------



## SBB

Verna sorry I missed your post! You're back at work already?! :( glad you're ok though... :hugs: thursday is ages ago! When will you test? If AF doesn't show soon? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I got these cushions/toys for my shop today - they are so cute I love them! I want one as my pillow :D

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/noodoll/product/giant-ricestorm-cushions


x x x


----------



## kcw81

What cushions? I think the rice worked on my iPod guys! I'm using it!


----------



## SBB

Wow well done!! I will take my go on Words then, I was dragging it out in case it took ages for you to play...

I forgot the link but it's there now... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Jess - How are you? I have FINALLY boxed up some wool to send you - I think I have your address, so will send it off and then we can decide what to do with it! 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

oh those cushions are cute! :)

Don't know why but they remind me of those disease plush toys... have you guys seen them? I've always wanted to give someone 'chlamydia' :rofl:
I think they might call CPS on me if I get them for my own son, right? They're 'educational' :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I've never seen them!! Post a link! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

https://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/plush/6708/


----------



## lisaf

Syphillis and Herpes are pretty cute, lol!


----------



## Smile4me

cute cushions...

WEll AF is def on her way, cramping like crazy :(

Yes we are always ttc lol I always time it ya know.....
but we have a meeting with the FS on October 5th :)

Suz, are you doing an online store or do you actually have a shop hun? What is the website again?


----------



## SBB

Those are brilliant Lisa!! 

Just an online store Verna.... www.themodernbaby.co.uk but it's all a mess still, photos and lots more to do to it yet. 

Damn witch :growlmad: sorry hun :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Verna! :hugs: Damn witch!! &#58401;


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey guys, 

So Joe and I talked... Well I told him everything going on for me and he said sorry... which wasn't what I needed from him, but at least I've got it all off my chest now. I'll see how things go and take it day by day... 

Lou, my chickpea burgers are really dry... I use greek yoghurt with them. Love your dream btw! :rofl: Suz, when can we come and visit you in your mansion?!!

Just watching Pushy and Proud... diet crazy mums... A 6 year old telling us she's fat arund her belly and on her legs... that amounts to child cruelty in my books!

Lisa... that is a lot of Pepsi!! THey'll lose all their teeth!! And yeah, wierd on the tomato too...


----------



## lisaf

ugh that show would piss me off Jess!

Sorry Verna! :(


----------



## SBB

That sound hideous... Poor kid :( 

Glad you talked. Danny always says sorry too even if it's not what I need! At least he knows how you're feeling and should hopfully help you out more and be more supportive :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Glad you guys talked Jess, I mean, sometimes getting it out in the open is a large part of the relief that comes. The rest obviously has to come with his actions. Maybe you could touch base verbally about this once a week or something to make sure it doesnt go untalked about and fester for long times. I should do that too, like, set up sunday scheduled time where me and DH touch base and make sure all the stuff is out there and not festering. We are horrible at talking because he hates to and I hate making him feel uncomfortable.

Sometimes the BLW feeding time at lunch sucks, not worth the mess.like today he kept dropping stuff on the floor and complaining. Splat splat and the dog just sits there staring panting waiting for his moment. I don't let Jimmy see that chompy gets that food, I Wait till later to let him go eat it. I don't want it to be a fun game that Jimmy just throws food to chompy.


----------



## kcw81

Cute cushions suz but so spendy!! That is a lot isn't it? I Think it is. I am such a penny pincher.


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- glad you've spoken to Joe about it- I hope he pulls his finger out a bit now :hugs: 
(oh and P.S:- I don't recommend going to Suz's! She's really mean if you break something by accident! &#57626; ) xx

Ben's into throwing food on the floor at the moment too Casey- he thinks it's hilarious!! I've started putting the dogs in the other room til he's finished too otherwise he chucks it at them! 

I might try the chickpea fritters with yoghurt tomorrow then. We had them cut into fingers and dipped in hummus today- Ben loved it!! &#57378; Hummus is his favourite thing in the world at the minute though! He'd eat anything if it was dipped in hummus!! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

I should make some hummus but all the garbanzo beans that come in cans are loaded with salt! I don't know how to cook dry beans, I heard it was complicated because they have gas and you have to soak them or something? sounds like a hassle!


----------



## lisaf

yumm, love hummus! :)

Saw this wetbag and now I want it https://babysteals.stealnetwork.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/SportsBag_Owl.jpg
must.stop.buying.things.
(entered a free giveaway ... lol, long shot but its one way to get the bag without buying it!)


----------



## babyloulou

What are Garbanzo beans Casey? Hummus is made from chickpeas! :shrug: I get tinned chickpeas in water for the fritters but I haven't bothered making hummus yet- I just give him very small amounts of the packet one! :blush:

LOVE that Lisa! I've seen a nappy in that design before. I like owl prints. My wetbag has owls on and I've got two owl nappies. I'll see if I still have the pic on here from when I posted it when they first came....


----------



## babyloulou

Here's mine Lisa....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/220f5e9d.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/54ee4355.jpg


----------



## kcw81

U girls r crazy buying designer wetbags! Garbanzos = chickpeas. Same thing. They sell them in tins or cans here but w lots of salt!


----------



## babyloulou

You can't get them in plain water?


----------



## kcw81

Umm maybe at some natural store ? I don't know- I guess I should go check. It would be cheaper to buy them dry and figure out how to prepare them but hard!


----------



## lisaf

instructions on how to soak/prepare chickpeas
https://chowhound.chow.com/topics/356029


----------



## kcw81

Ugh! I will look for canned ones without salt! Too much time it sounds like.


----------



## SBB

Most tinned stuff here is just in water. They do some stuff in salted water but a lot less than there used to be. the only thing with tinned is there's always too much! 

Sammuel was up loads last night, and won't have his morning nap :( now we've all got the damn cold too :( 

Casey yeh the cushion is spendy! But it's cool :) I am finding that if you want nice stuff, it's expensive... I will have cheaper stuff too but I want all the cool stuff! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

hey all how are we?

Im sorry i dont get on much, im just in so much pain when shae sleeps i rest. well try to. :(
Chloe is back to back which is why im in so much pain. im trying anything to get her to turn round so any tips girls?
xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry she's back-to-back Laura - I can tell you the tips I was told but unfortunately nothing worked for me (Ben didn't even turn in labour). I was told by the reflexologist that the best way to turn them is to get down on all fours then lay your head and shoulders on the floor and keep your hips up high. I hardly did it because it was uncomfortable but I wish to god I had!! After having a back to back labour I would recommend you do EVERYTHING possible to turn her- and if she hasn't beg the midwife to turn her (they can do it by manipulating the bump apparently!! I woulddo anything possible to not go through that again! Even do the all fours position for hours :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Bens refusing his naps this week too Suz :-(


----------



## laura6914

thanks lou. Im trying everything. 
Keeping knees lower than hips.
birthing ball
sitting backwards on dinning chair.
all 4's
nothing sems to be working yet.

Im on so much pain now i could cry so dreading labour.
im seeing the drop in midwife today so will see what she says.
i was hoping for a water birth but looks like that may go out the window.

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Honestly don't let them fob you off Laura. Tell them you want her turning!'


----------



## laura6914

i wont lou, i didnt even no they could turn her. 
Im in so much pain at times i need something doing. :(


----------



## SBB

:( sorry laura! I agree back to back ruined my birth, I didn't know either no-one told me he was b2b.

Don't let it put you off water birth though. She could well turn if you have an active labour. I think if I'd have been up and about or in the water rather than strapped to the bloody bed he might have turned. 

And you've got ages yet anyway, so she may shift... But def try getting her turned just to ease your pain! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I don't think they do the turning thing as routine anymore- but they can try to do it apparently. The other option is a reflexologist! I went the night before I went into labour to try and kick start labour but she told me if I'd started going earlier she could have worked on turning him. You'd need one that specialises in pregnancy- mine was a reflexogist and Doula xxx


----------



## SBB

Yeh google yoga poses that can help... On all 4s is meant to be good like lou said... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yeh my acupuncturist could turn breech babies... She didn't mention b2b but sure they can do that too! 

X x. X


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Suz is right Laura- she might turn in labour- apparently most do. I was active in labour for the first 18 hours but Ben didn't turn - that was because the cord was around his neck though and he was stuck. Water can help them turn too so I doubt they'd stop you having a water birth x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's been asleep next to me on the settee for an hour and 40 minutes! We haven't any dinner even yet!! I'm starving but can't move!!! :-(*


----------



## SBB

Oh no lou! Good on the nap though! S had a 10 min sleep but woke up coughing :( he's just eaten loads of lunch so hopefully he'll have a decent nap this avo... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think he's just shattered from a week of no sleeping and no naps! He keeps coughing but he's even sleeping through that now he's so exhausted!!!


----------



## kcw81

Sorry ladies about the boys refusing naps but glad Ben is sleeping a little now! It's dinner there already? 

Laura I am sorry Hun! Wish I could turn her for u . Why does back to back hurt so much?

Starting to get anxious about my trip to Hawaii. I want to cancel the whole thing! Best to not think about it too much or I go into a freak out of all the things that are gonna be a challenge. How in the world do I think I can leave Jimmy with the inlaws for 7 days when he still hasn't even been alone with anyone but dh for more than an hour??? Yikes.


----------



## babyloulou

Well my b2b labour felt like my spine was snapping Casey (once my waters had broke- it was fine before that) - I think once the waters go the baby is bouncing on your back :-(

Can you start leaving him now for longer periods to get him used to it Casey before you go? Otherwise it's going to be a big shock to him!!

Yes it's 14:06 here x


----------



## kcw81

Ow!!! I hope she turns!

Yes I need to leave him with dh more at least cuz I never do that. It's gonna be hard for him no matter what I do- it's too late I think!


----------



## babyloulou

When do you go again Casey?


----------



## kcw81

Oct 6. Not too long from now huh? The inlaws are coming to stay here the whole time and they are coming 2 days early to get settled and instructed.


----------



## Smile4me

Its not over til she shows... :)

Where are you going Casey hun?

Morning everyone

Edit!
Spoke too soon... she got me! :brat:


----------



## laura6914

well back from the drop in MW. 
She wouldnt try turning her and said that she may still turn on her own. Told me all the things to do that i have already been trying.
Walks, bithing ball, no slouching, swimming, all 4's ect so all i can do is keep at it.
My net app is in 2 weeks so im hoping she will have moved round by then.

I dont know how you can do it casey. I havent left shae yet for more tan a few hours. Im dreading leaving him when i go into labour but he is in the capable hands of my wonderful mum so i have a little piece of mind. 

Got shae weighed earlier to. He is 23lb 4 now. still following his line nicely. :)

xx


----------



## kcw81

I think it might be a big mistake to leave him- I mean what if he cries the entire time? What if the inlaws can't handle it? Verna I'm in Hawaii for 7 days. Never left him before! Sorry u got af.


----------



## babyloulou

It's certainly not over yet Verna!! :thumbup:

Casey- I would get practicing now!! Start leaving him for a few hours at a time!

Laura- well you have got 7 weeks- it's likely she will turn x


----------



## lisaf

I agree about practicing leaving him. If you need to leave him with DH a few times first, ok. But he needs to get used to people he doesn't see often and you need to see that he can be ok with other people.
I do recommend when the in laws come down before you leave that you do a few practice runs.

He won't cry the whole time. He will cry some, but as long as they keep him on his routine, he should be fine.

I know I wouldn't have trouble leaving Daniel as long as I was confident that he would be well cared for and would get enough sleep etc.


----------



## kcw81

Lou how should I leave Jimmy now if dh is always at work?? Just at night then? Dh doesnt want to come home and spend his few precious off work hours alone with a baby! What should I do?


----------



## babyloulou

Tell DH he's GOT to!!! I would!! You work all day too!!


----------



## SBB

Sorry verna hun :hugs: what now? Are you getting any treatment next? 

Casey he'll be ok. It's not like you can really back out of Hawaii! 

I def wouldn't be able to do it though - I'd cry just thinking about it :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz I don't know what I was thinking when I planned this! Everyone has assured me it will be fine though, the inlaws, whenever they come stay for the weekend they see how he is and how we do things and they aren't worried about it. DH knows Jimmy and knows his parents and he says it will be fine too. I am like, alright but he might cry the entire time but I hope he doesn't for HIS sake. I don't want him so unhappy he is terrified the whole time.

It will be handy that they have nothing else to do but tag team to take care of him all day. I hope the grandpa helps because he seems like he might just sit and watch tv all day, he really likes our big screen cable television because they have a crap deal at home and here he can watch his stupid hunting and sporting shows.


----------



## babyloulou

It's booked now casey- you've got to make the best of it! Are your inlaws near enough to come and look after him before hand? You could do it for am hour or so- then for a few hours- then a whole daytime etc...


----------



## SBB

He will be fine Casey - he won't cry the whole time! if they can come more often and you leave them alone for a bit that can only help...

you'll be stressed leaving him but once you get there and hear he's fine you'll be able to chill. 

I know S would be fine too if I did the same thing. I guess it is different though because S is BF and so he literally needs me to be there! I know I could pump of course, but the feeding thing would be my main worry! Also we never go on holiday :( so it's actually irrelevant whether I could leave him or not :haha: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

I am quite jealous actually casey, you'll get to lie in every morning, lie about on a lounger, swim, drink!!! Will be great fun! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Thanks guys. Its like, we know all the intricacies of how to handle our own baby and how to make him happy and fed and the things he likes and it's hard to imagine someone being able to get the hang of it in a couple days. 

Lou they live 3-4 hours away, that is why when they come here, they stay overnight! So they come about every month and a half and stay for the weekend.

I suggested to DH that I go out a few nights in the next couple weeks to see a movie at night and he handle the jimmy care from like 6-7pm through Jimmy's bedtime and he doesn't really want to do it. He said maybe on the weekend. I said, well there aren't many weekends left to practice and don't you think it is a good idea? And he said he didn't know. He just doesn't want to! I don't blame him.


----------



## lisaf

he needs to nut up and do it... you're only asking for an hour and the bedtime routine! I know many husbands who come home and take over from the moment they walk in the door and put the kids to bed etc. He's a parent too.


----------



## babyloulou

I totally agree with Lisa there Casey! He should totally be helping out when he gets in from work anyway if you ask me!! Never mind the occasional night you're asking for!! Doesn't he want to spend bonding time with Jimmy? When does he spend good quality time with him? I would just say "tough! He's your son too- here you go" and just go!!!!!


----------



## kcw81

Aww thanks for the support ladies! Hugs. I can see his side tho, he works 12 hr days plus weekend half days so when's his free time to eat, exercise , catch up on sports or his tv shows. I get to workout and watch tv and be home all day with nap breaks. He gets touchy about this cuz he really works alot and would like to unwind.


----------



## Onelildream

Casey-you can do it. I don't think leaving him with DH will help too much bc He'll be away from both of you. It will be hard to do but u need this and it will be so much fun. I know it's hard tho, I gave myself an ulcer when I went away and left dd for the first time. I promise you these things:
He will eat when he is hungry, even if that takes hours to figure out, he will eat and not starve.
He will sleep.
He will be loved.

Those are the basics, so he will be fine!!! I guarantee he will not be taken care of like you would, but he will be just fine when you return. :D

ugh. No time anymore.

Love you all! I still stalk you. hugs


----------



## kcw81

Aww chell I miss u! How did u have time before and not now? Connor is just getting older and needier or did u take on more volunteering?


----------



## Onelildream

Kc to be honest, it's having dd in school! We spend about an hour at the busstop everyday cause I never want to be late!!! Then when school is over we have so much to do! Our afternoons used to be relaxing but now they are pretty crazy... Dd is off the bus at 4, max and Connor go down for a nap (Connor gets a bottle first), dd does hw and we talk about her day, has a snack that takes time to prepare, she reads to me for 20 mins (part of hw), clean up, Connor and max wake up about 6, we play for an hour all together, get dinner ready, Lars comes home, we eat, then we bathe Connor while he gets maddie and max ready for bed, read kid books, say prayers, read scriptures, put maddie and max to bed, feed Connor, and then put him to bed. Ahhhh. Non stop from 4pm on!


----------



## Onelildream

When dd is at school, from 12:30 to 4, I clean up the house, play with the boys, take care of feeding Connor and making max lunch... I usually stay up until at least midnight, and sleep until 9am, so the whole morning from 9 to 12:30 is all showers and baths for maddie and max, breakfast, lunch for maddie before she leaves...
Then add the days I need to go grocery shopping or we have dance class or right now we have been looking at houses everyday... Haha. It's been crazy. Today I didn't eat dinner until 11:30! I forgot. Fed the kids and took Lars lunch at the university, but I forgot to eat!


----------



## Onelildream

I don't think I ever realize when I'm hungry. I would make a good anorexic! I do get headaches tho...


----------



## SBB

And you want another one chell!! :wacko: :haha: 

Sammuel is a tired little grump today! Poor baby... He hates having hisnose wiped but he is all snotty!! :sick: of course wiping it all over me is the best thing to do!!!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's the same Suz! :-( He was good at swimming surprisingly to say he's been up since 5:30. He's very whingy now though- he's tried to go to sleep twice but has woke himself up being sick both times :-(


----------



## SBB

Aw poor Ben :( I tried to put S down for another nap but he wouldn't go to sleep so have made him lunch instead! Hopefully he'll have a decent nap this avo... 

Is Ben sick a lot? Sammuel used to puke after every feed, but now he's on food it's definitely much much less... It's more gross though :sick:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No he's hardly ever sick. He sometimes spits up a tiny bit of milk after a feed but not very often! 

I gave up trying to get him in the cot to sleep and have snuggled up on the settee under a blanket with him instead- he's just fell asleep feeding and is finally napping next to me now!! I can barely breathe from the Karvol and chest rub stink though!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Suz - did you know you can use the emoticon thingys on your contacts too? Ste's just changed his number and I've got his new one saved as "&#57434;head" :rofl: 

(for anyone without an IPhone that was a picture of a pile of shit before the "head")


----------



## SBB

:rofl: lou I'm going to use it on some of mine!!! 

Ah at least he's asleep... I'm liking the karvol by my head at night! But it is really strong!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi ladies! Sorry about the sick babies! Jimmy hates his face or nose wiped too suz! 

Chell your day sounds soooooo busy! You must be exhausted by the end of the day! You should eat! Don't you snack on what you make for the kids? Well your vacation is coming up soon and it is well deserved. I am glad you can sleep in at least to 9am. Your day sounds so packed I am not sure how another child would fit in! How would that work since you do everything?


----------



## laura6914

hey all. 

wow casey, DH sounds like he has it weel easy. As soon as phil gets in from work he taks over. He does the bath and bed routine every night. Well he has too as im too big to bend over the bath to bath shae. :haha: And phil works 12 hours a day to, and one weekend day. 

hey suz, hey lou :wave: how are we both?

I took shae to mums and tots this morning. Only stayed an hour cause he got so tired. I think the afternoon sessions will suit him better. 
There was this spoilt little bitch of a 4 year old who followed him around and took every toy off him that he wanted to play with. I swear i nearly said something to her mother who wasnt watchin AT ALL! The little madam found another target and left him alone after a while though. 

Im so uncomfortable again today. I woke up this morning thinking i was having contractions but they stopped thankfully. I think all this birthing ball bouncing isnt really working as i hoped. :shrug:

xx


----------



## laura6914

wow my spelling is appauling today. Sorry ladies. :blush:


----------



## kcw81

Sorry you are so uncomfy Laura! I hope hope hope she turns!!! Your dh sounds awesome! That little girl is a brat!!!


----------



## laura6914

he is the best casey. Couldnt ask for anyone better. 
There is nothing more i hate than spolit little children.
xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ste does the same- the bath and all the evening wake ups! So they should too- looking after a baby all day is loads harder than being at work- and I say that having worked with kids all day every day!!!


----------



## laura6914

I agree Lou. Sometimes I'd love to swap roles with Phil. 
I can't remember feeling this exhausted when I was pregnant with shae. All I want to do is sleep. 
X


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry laura. Makes me leery for being pregnant again! If anything went wrong I would be in trouble!

Suz and Lou- is it getting colder there? Is the weather making the boys sick-like? Maybe the cause of the runny noses? My dr recommends a humidifier. Do u have one?

Casey- if we did have another soon, I would just great Connor and the next baby as twins... Same schedules. And luckily, max and maddie would almost be a year older. Yes, I am tired at the end of the day, but pretty excited to do something with hubs and even more thrilled to stay up after he goes to sleep so I can do anything by myself; read a book, play a game, anything.

Well home hunting sucks. Phewy.


----------



## kcw81

Oh that one offer didn't go through chell? Sorry. You should be able to find something, it really is a great buyers market right? How much sleep do you get Chell? How much do you need to feel normal?

Lou I Think if Jimmy didn't sleep during the day for naps and through the night so that I could have my sleep time and my own time to workout and shower and clean the house, I definitely would be asking DH to step up to take over. I would insist on it or we would have a huge problem and always be fighting! 

If I had Ben with the no sleep, I would feel so exhausted by the end of the day and having been up all night too! I would despise DH for not helping and want a divorce! As it is though, with Jimmy so well managed with the naps, he and I know that I get SOMEe personal time and sleep so I can't complain as much. 

I Think as far as bonding goes he definitely needs that time with jimmy though. To be fair, he takes over for jimmy for like 15- 20 minute increments at night while I eat my dinner or get ready for bed or catch up on my emails on the desktop. He just doesn't ever do large chunks of time and never bathes him and never puts him to bed. I am thinking that when Jimmy gets older, like 1 year old talking and stuff, maybe they will have bonded even more and DH will feel ready to step in for that stuff cuz it will be easier?


----------



## laura6914

casey, your a very rational person i tell you that for nothing. Shae sleeps from 7-7:30/8 and Phil STILL has to take time out to be with Shae. He wants to, i dont force him. 

Doesnt your hubby want to spend quality time with jimmy? Just the two of them?
xxx


----------



## kcw81

Well... he likes hanging out with Jimmy for like 20 mins at a time until Jimmy gets fussy! Then he wants to hand him back over! But when Jimmy is being a cutie I think he likes hanging with him for little chunks for sure. I am banking on the idea that once Jimmy is even more relatable and crawling and talking that he will participate more and do stuff with him.


----------



## Onelildream

My bro in law is funny around babies but super fun once they are over 1. Before then he just feels like he might hurt them or something. Haha

That beautiful house on the hill is a short sale, so we are kicking around the idea of another house instead of being dragged along... Or house poor. Lots of other options for much cheaper... And the bank counter offered 25k more than we offered!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sorry not been on much decorating speak to you all soon x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Poor Ste doesn't get any fun time with Ben in the week! He comes home, baths him, then spends the next 4 hours walking him to sleep and yo-yoing up and down the stairs til I take over again after midnight! :rofl: As we speak I am sat downstairs with a glass of wine listening to Ste pace backwards and forwards in the nursery above! He's been doing it non-stop for an hour so far!!


----------



## kcw81

Holy shit Lou!! It's that bad???? You have to do that every night? 4 hrs of pacing and yo-yoing? Omg Hun geez louise! Ok you guys deserve a Gold medal for being patient new parents I am serious.


----------



## babyloulou

It's not just the 4 hours in the evening Casey- it's all night!! He was up every hour to hour and a half last night! Then Ste had to get up with him at 5:30!! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Ha! I just told Ste about his new award Casey- he says thanks and to tell you he's as hard as nails and laughs in the face of stress! He says he likes having a sleepless baby- keeps him on his toes!!! :rofl: (he is of course- lying!!! :rofl: )


----------



## SBB

Lou you are so lucky! I am up at 7 with sammuel then I have him all day, Danny will sometimes look after him for an hour between lessons, then I do dinner, bath, bed. if he wakes I go, Danny is useless at settling him. Then RS my responsibility through the night too :(

I was trying to work today and Danny took him for a walk. Then comes back and starts tidying the kitchen.. When he's meant to be looking after S. So S is crawling about the place and climbing up my chair to see me... V cute but means I can't do any work. 

We talked about me needing more work time and Danny said I'll need to work in the evenings. Obviously. But that means me getting up at 7, having fed S in the night, and not going to bed til 11, with no relaxing time at all. Great. I've gone off on one about it today. He works a lot too but he seems to think that comes first. 

Not happy today :( plus sammuel has woken himself up coughing and now won't go back to sleep :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Aww man suz. It sounds a little unfair to me. I mean obviously I am no one to talk about fair share with my dh but you work ! And you are on all night with him. He needs a lesson from Steve. So does my dh! But maybe it's steves feminine side that enables him to be a bigger help. Steves got a maternal instinct! Ha:)


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz :hugs: 

Hopefully the website will get easier and easier once he's moving properly and gets more and more into toys??? And surely our boys have got to start sleeping soon :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! I won't tell him that bit Casey! :rofl: He's actually better at settling him than I am! Speaking of which- he's awake again! 20 minutes of sleep and he thinks he's had enough!! :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

Lou Ste is so cool. You really picked a good one. Do u ever fight? You both seem pretty mellow and understanding probably not!


----------



## kcw81

Oh yeah and suz your website isn't some hobby. Does Danny think that? Just wondering.


----------



## babyloulou

No we don't really fight Casey- but only cos he's not willing to argue at all!! I moan at him and he just let's it wash over him- which can be REALLY annoying sometimes but I suppose I'm thankful for it really!


----------



## SBB

No he doesn't think it's a hobby, but because he's getting paid for jobs NOW he thinks they are more important. I don't have any income at all and I won't until the Website is running :( 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I think that would be really annoying lou if you really want to argue occasionally! But on the whole better :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou or someone take your go on words!!! My arm is stuck under sammuel who is finally back to sleep and I'm bored! 

I could easily move my arm actually, I just can't be bothered :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'll do it now x


----------



## SBB

:D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Damn it, I'd forgotten I ONLY have vowels :growlmad: I wouldn't have been so keen to play! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Stpid words game doesn't update properly now. Casey took her go hours ago but it didn't tell me! 

I freed my arm and got ready for bed so am off to sleep now &#57660;&#57660;&#57660;

We have got friends over for dinner tomorrow night and were meant to sort out shopping delivery but haven't :dohh: so will have to go to the shops tomorrow :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Night ladies! hope the boys sleep. We just finished a small lunch snack and I took a video finally. He ate some veggie spread onto crackers and banana and apple. This has got me on the video so I know you are dying to see it!

https://youtu.be/KuOx-Npwb5s


----------



## Onelildream

good job, KC! Awe, so cute!!!


----------



## lisaf

UGh, I wouldn't know how to put up with a DH who didn't help out. I do wish mine would do more around the house without being nagged into it. Its not my fault he lets his tasks stack up but then he acts like I'm asking him to do SO much because he's got 5 chores to do in one night... nobody told him to put them off!!! 
(he promised he'd scoop cat litter in the morning and empty the dishwasher at lunch and I came home to find he did neither.. so now he'll have to do those tonight and I know I won't be able to get him to do any more chores)

argh.. SIL went through 4 diapers because she thought they were defective??? She didn't realize they were velcro and said the last ones were sticky.. I had to insist that no, they weren't, and I have no idea why it wouldn't stick for her.. she resorted to tape... they also broke the latch on my first aid kit getting to the tape. I just have to grin and bear it I guess!

Also, had my ultrasound, its all clear! So the bleeding must just be hormonal.


----------



## kcw81

Does it uplift my dh in yr eyes if u knew he picks up all the poop and does all the yardwork and does the deep clean dusting every once in awhile- which I never do. And he is watching Jimmy right now while I eat dinner and play on my iPod? 

Lisa 4 diapers is a waste! What a weirdo.


----------



## lisaf

lol, yeah, I kept telling her no, they're the same and she kept arguing with me. I KNOW what kind of diapers I buy :haha: 
Hopefully she'll find cloth less confusing :rofl:

It does help to hear that! I can't get my DH to lift a finger in the yard.. I do most of the repairs around the house too.
I'm a little sad for him that he's missing out on bonding with Jimmy now. I know a woman who thought her husband would bond more with their daughter when she was older but he still seems disinterested.


----------



## Onelildream

:cry: I just watched waiting for superman. Makes me wantto take dd out of public school right now. Our country's schooling system is screwed up!

Lisa- ur inlaws are right airheads!

Kc- cleaning is nice of Dh.

Ps all this house crap is giving me migraines and I'm pretty sure I have an ulcer. Anyone have ulcers before? Are there meds for them? I've never got anything for them before, but need something...


----------



## lisaf

there are meds.. prilosec maybe? and eating bland foods can help


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Casey every dad is different, I'd just be worried personally that jimmy and bob won't ever bond and be close if they don't spend time together now... You know them best though and maybe it will get better when he's a bit bigger/more interactive. But dOnt feel bad if you need to force it because it's for the best in the long run. 
Danny often has 'better' things to do too... I normally force him, like today he's going to the shops, I will make him take S. Partly so I can get stuff done but also cos I know they'll both enjoy it! 

I feel like shit today :( can't breathe and I have a minging headache. Plus I woke to feed S and my rightboob really hurt. There's a lump in it and I'm feeling really dizzy. Bloody mastitis again probably :cry: 

God I feel like all I do is complain lately :( sorry... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I'm sorry love :-( Keep feeding from that side to drain the ducts and see if you can stave it off!! As for the cold- stick the Green Baby stuff on your chest too- it made me feel better :hugs: 

Casey- I agree that everybody's different and Bob may bond more once he can interact with him. I would also try and force it a bit though for Jimmy's sake- otherwise you might have a toddler who won't go to Daddy xx

Lisa- your SIL doesn't sound like the brightest spark!! :dohh: :haha:

Well Ben was up loads in the night apparently! Ste left me asleep though so I actually slept 1-6!! I feel weird after 5 hours sleep! It's the most I've had for 8 months! I feel dizzy!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: 5 hours!!!! Woohoo!!! Ste is so lovely. Wanna swap? :haha:

I'll put some chest rub on now thanks lou... S is really tired, we had a little nap, but he's grizzly still :( maybe he'll have another nap... 

Got a HUGE delivery today that is blocking dannys door to his guitar room - well it's one way to stop him working! 

Jess - where are you? I am worried about you you're not on much :( 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

afternoon all :wave:

Suz sorry your feeling crap hun. How did S sleep last night?
And you lou howd you get on with ben?

I have just baked cookies and she is currently sweeping my kitchen floor :rofl: He loves playing with the brush. :haha:


----------



## SBB

Hey Laura :wave: S slept ok, woke at 2.30 then 6am. I don't really mind as he usually feeds and straight back to sleep... It's when he won't settle in the evening that I get really stressed! But he's usually really good, he's just not well and waking himself up coughing :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been on much. Work has been really busy so haven't been able to get on and evenings are spent sorting things out for the next day and getting the concert organised.... and on my days off Lili is full time! Also been trying not to spend too much time on the computer so that I can legitimately complain when Joe does! :haha: 

How is everyone. I've read a bit of what has been going on, but not all. 

Laura, I hope Choee turns for you. There are 3 "walks" that I learnt as part of the Gentle Birth Method that are designed to get the baby in the right position for birth. Let me know if you want me to explain them... they're very silly! :)

Are the boys over their colds? :hugs:

Lisa, How are the pepsi addicts? :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

aw Suz, hope its just a plugged duct and you can hold off the mastitis!

Yah Lou for sleep!!!! Your poor body doesn't know what to do with itself, lol!

Hope those with colds feel better soon!

Hi Jess & Laura! :)

I just hate the lack of common sense SIL and MIL show about stuff (like the diapers). Plus, there are 2 of them there, so if SIL is having a brain fart about the diapers, MIL should be able to show her that they DO work etc. 
SIL DID clean up the house a bit which was really nice of her. Only I can't find anything now.
I can't wait until Daniel is back in daycare. We find out today after her doctors appointment if she can watch him or not next week.
I do hate the extra drive after work to pick him up, but these daily frustrations with the inlaws are more irritating. 

Forgot to tell you girls how awkward the ultrasound was. I've had more of these than I can count. I am not afraid of that stupid transvaginal wand. But this place made it much more awkward. They had the male doctor/tech leave the room, sent in a woman. She handed me the wand, had me insert it and hold it there, then she covered me and went to get the guy. Seriously? It was uncomfortable to lie there hunched over holding it in place, they MADE it seem like something sexual almost by going so far out of the way. Unless there is history of sexual abuse and someone needs extra care, just get on with the damned thing! (I've had to insert it myself before, the first time I had one done, but they didn't leave the damn room!). The dim lighting suddenly seemed weird to me, lol.


----------



## laura6914

that sounds like a reasonsable night suz.

Hey jess, nice to hear off you. PLease explain the walks. Could you PM them to me.

Hey Lisa, thats ridiculous. i think it makes things more awkward when your treated like that than the male actually doing the whole thing. :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

He started to explain what a transvaginal ultrasound was when I interrupted him and told him I've had PLENTY. He commented that most women they see had no clue that they might have something inserted in them and it can be kind of shocking.


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! Was up all night last night as Jimmy had a bee in his bonnet and started crying at midnight and then I tried to settle him and he wouldn't take a bottle and he wasn't really bad in the diaper area and nothing was wrong! I had to go show him all the crap in the laundry room cuz he likes to look at the stuff in there as he was wide awake. I tried putting him back to bed and he cried for 10 minutes and then slept but woke up 40 mins later crying, then fell back asleep for a half hour, then up again crying, and there is nothing wrong!! So it was like that most of the night till maybe 3 am then all quiet. so me and DH are tired but now the sun is up and we are on with our day like nothing happened last night. Lou and Suz I don't know how you do that everynight. Where you ALMOST fall back asleep thinking he is out, then up again! Sheesh. I can't complain until this goes on for months right?


Jess that sounds like you have so much going on! not a moment to spare! Are you sleeping?

Lisa so glad the U/S was all clear, I forgot to mention it before. How awkward too! haha! weird! At least the In laws don't call you every two seconds with questions so you can get on with your day and not have to wonder and think about how dumb they are!

Mmmm laura gimme some of those cookies! What kind?

Lou 5 hours of sleep is great! I am so glad for you! Ste is so nice.

Suz sorry Sammuel is sick, I Think that is making everything a bit worse and how you are feeling. I hope he gets good soon and that will uplift the overall mood!


----------



## lisaf

sorry about the rough night Casey! Must be teething/growth spurt?


----------



## kcw81

Haha the age old all-covering teething/growth spurt theory. I doubt it - I don't know, he probably just caught wind about me going to hawaii and is mad! I admit I have insomnia too lately, too much racing through my mind about the upcoming trip and everything. ALso he is going through some changes right now, learning to crawl and getting smarter and it might be a bit much for him! Or maybe he had a nightmare about the vaccum cleaner because I had to vaccum yesterday and he wailed the whole time cuz he hates it!


----------



## lisaf

I made daniel cry when I accidentally sucked up a blanket when I was vaccuming last week... I have a dyson and instead of burning through the belt when you get something stuck, it makes this HORRIBLE noise. Poor guy, lol!

I've heard some kids practice crawling in their sleep so maybe he's doing that and its waking him up?

Daniel let out one loud cry last night, we waited and he just went back to sleep.

And for the record, I was being sarcstic with my teething/growth spurt answer ;)
Imagine how big Ben would be if his sleep issues were caused by growth spurts :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

OMG Lisa too funny! Ben would be a Giant and he would have a thousand teeth! I am glad it was sarcasm - renewed my faith in your good sense of humor!

Oh we have a dyson too and I am in love with it although I hate vaccuming almost as much as jimmy and chompy do. Dyson is the best thing ever, totally worth the money!!


----------



## babyloulou

Ben is NOT amused with his Aunty Lisa!!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry about the bad night Casey :-( :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lisa that's ridiculous about the ultrasound!! What idiots! Glad it was all clear though... 

Um I can't remember what else I read! 

Glad you're ok Jess :hugs: I want to talk to you about your charity thing, don't think I will make it down to London for the concert as we just don't have the money for it all. But I would like to help, so I can make a picture for auction, and also donate something from my shop? I have these angel wing hooks that came today that are totally relevant... So maybe we can sort something out... I'll send you a pic. 

Casey it could be teeth it's the right time, or a developmental stage like crawling as you say. You are not allowed to complain until you've had 5 consecutive nights of it :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Laura, here are the 3 walks... Hope I can explain them!

1. Charlie Chaplin Shuffle... which is exactly as it sounds... bend you knees, tuck you coccyx under and shuffle your feet along the floor. You should relax your shoulders and it will make you bounce slightly. 

2. Elephant Walk... You know when you see footballers training, they sometimes do this. bring your left knee up, swing it to the side then down... repeat on the other side. 

3. Camel Walk... this is a little trickier to explain. Place one foot in front of the other... bend your knees, tuck your pelvis under so your back is straight... Now push your bum backwards and up and then forward... in a kind of ripple... Bit like a pole dancer... Repeat the other side. 

we were also shown the dog pee stance. On all fours, lift your leg like a dog peeing and rest it on a chair or something. Rest your elbows on the floor. Repeat on the other side. 

These should be done for at least 5 minutes 4 times a day. Do they make sense? I'll do videos for you if you need them... But will post privately, so don't go getting any ideas ladies!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lol, yay, another dyson-lover! :) Honestly, just such a well-thought out machine! I've never once had to replace the belt and I've had mine 8 years now. I did have to replace the hose because I kept bending it at sharp angles and it tore. 
In the long run, its cost me less money than buying a cheaper one then replacing, buying bags, buying belts etc.


----------



## lisaf

lol, I want to see the videos! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Suz, that is very kind of you. Thank you. xx

Casey, sorry about Jimmy's bad night sleep... :hugs: Don't complain too loudly to Lou though... she'll get the guns on you! :rofl: :rofl: You may joke, but he probably has picked up on the fact that you are going away soon...


----------



## Peach Blossom

I love Dyson's too... We had a guy from Dyson come out to fix ours once... he arrived with his own square of carpet and replace practically everything!! All for £60. Genius!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have to share these with you... so funny!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G4BGrau2N0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBXx8R9C_Nw


----------



## babyloulou

Awww so cute!! Love the kissing one!!  

Our terrier bit someone today :-( Ste was at the old house with the dogs talking to the builders and Ruudi nipped our old postman on the leg :-(


----------



## lisaf

uh oh, is it a big deal when a dog bites someone over there? I'd feel SO bad if my guy bit someone!

Love the videos too, lol.. she's so cute with that mirror!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Lisa- they can order a dog to be put down if the person complains :-( The postman is a lovely man and has said it's ok but I can't believe it! :-( He's never bit anyone before! :-(


----------



## lisaf

does he growl and bark a lot? did he break skin?

I think it takes more than one incident here for a dog to be put down.


----------



## SBB

Haha Jess they are so cute!! Sammuel does that with mirrors, it's too cute :D 

And puss is so brave! Brown and grey dont go that close.. I love that she was shocked when puss was suddenly there! 

S was asleep in his car seat the other day, and brown went and rubbed her face on his feet - was v cute! 

Who's got the ikea cover all bibs? They are SHIT!!! they aren't even waterproof so his top ends up soaked every time :growlmad: 

We just had our friends over for dinner. She is pregnant after ttc 18 months :happydance: sammuel woke up before they arrived and has only just gone to bed!!!! He was really good though but he should have been sleeping... 

Lou has he bitten anyone before? Was the postie cross? Wonder why he did that? :( 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry lou you answered my question while I was typing! So weird I wonder what made him do it? Do they go back to the old house a lot? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Has anyone got their next car seat yet? Think sammuel is about to reach the maximum weight for ours... May have to go and get one this weekend. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think sometimes they do give a warning here- just depends I think. 

He barks alot but is a complete wimp. He's always had a problem with that postman :-( Used to hate him when we lived there! The stupid thing is though the man is a huge dig lover and used to give them biscuits everyday. Well apparently today Ruudi took the bloody biscuit first, ate it and THEN bit him!!!! :shock:

He's a rescue dog and has always been quite highly strung and panics very easily! He's also been getting weirder and weirder recently! We don't know how old he is but he seems to be showing age a bit now- he's definitely losing his hearing a little bit, his eyes are going slightly cloudy and he's going a bit stiff! :-( He just been doing this weird teeth chattering thing occasionally over the last year that the vet says is a sign of a mini stroke :-( 

Usually I'd just say we'd keep a closer eye on him and keep him away from people and not worry about it but obviously I'm worried because of Ben :-(


----------



## kcw81

Lou it must be jealousy of Ben! Chompy is crazy jealous of Jim. Causes weird behavior. Or maybe he is just getting old?

Cute vids Jess! 

Suz glad s was a good boy for yr friends. Sounds like fun! I hope u get sleep tonight.


----------



## lisaf

awww, poor Ruddi with those health issues! I would be worried too Lou.. don't have much suggestion other than to supervise always!

I was just researching car seats today, lol... I just want to get my research done before we need one... Daniel is 26 inches and his car seat is only good up to 30 inches.
I have this forum where I got great advice and info before... so I went back there and saw a picture in a woman's signature of her kids wearing bicycle helmets in their seats (and were ERF).... seriously... not only is that taking it too far, but I think it could potentialy cause an injury since the seat can't support their necks as tested with the helmets on!
I'm dreading having to buy 2 brand new seats... some of them cost $300 easily! :(


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I think he's just getting old to be honest :-( He's not jealous of Ben at all- Piper is but Ruudi doesn't seem bothered! He's always been weird and he was very, very mistreated before we had him- he had old dog bites, fag burns and loads of old injuries when we got him :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Are any of you going for ERF? I think we are x


----------



## babyloulou

I mean look how weird he is- this is his him - he thinks this is comfy.......


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/dogs/0ddbbc3b.jpg


----------



## SBB

Aw lou :hugs: what can you do? Just keep a close eye on him I guess... &#57426;&#58152;

Right I'm going to bed now, absolutely knackered!! 

I woke at 6 am and couldn't get back to sleep for ages which isn't like me at all! 

Boob still really painful and red but think it won't go to fully blown mastitis so that's good! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Haha lou that pic is funny - he thinks that's the ultimate comfort!! :haha: 

So sad he was mistreated :( 

We are definitely going erf 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lisa what's with the helmets?!?! :wacko:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

There's not many ERF seats to choose from is there??


----------



## SBB

No, doesn't seem like it! There is an in car safety centre near us, and they have maybe 7 or 8 to choose from. I'll post a link to a good site I was on the other day... if I can find it.

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Not sure about ERF here... probably just RF until they outgrow the limits on the seat we get. But haven't picked the seat yet, lol.

My dog finds the weirdest things comfortable too! He jumps into my lap even when my laptop is already there then wedges himself between my leg and the chair
Maybe Ruddi sees you looking at the screen all the time so he figures if he puts his head there, he'll get all your attention? ;)


----------



## kcw81

Erf? Wtf? What is that? I haven't even thought of the next seat yet. Lou that is such a frickin cute pic of rudi!! Oh man it looks like he is sort of saying will someone pay attention to me please????


----------



## lisaf

extended rear-facing ... keeping a kid rear facing till age 4 I think... or at least a heck of a lot longer than the minimum requirements, lol.


----------



## babyloulou

I never use my laptop really- it was open cos we were backing up photos! Ruudi just likes to lie anywhere that he's thinks is a "people" place instead of a dogs place! So far this week he's slept in Ben's ball pool twice, Ben's car seat once, on Ste's laptop bag and in my handbag one night!!! I'm forever cleaning Ruudi hair off everything!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and I've told you all about his weird poo habits right? Since Ben's bed time at 7 tonight Ruudi's had to be taken for 4 poo walks!! Ben's been up every half an hour so between Ben and Ruudi we never get to bloody sit down in the evenings! :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

does he go each time? or just tell you he has to go then not do anything? Cuz last night Buster kept ringing the bells to go out and I'd let him out and he wouldn't even leave the house!! Or he would, but would walk around once then look at me to let him back in.. if we didn't have skunks in our neighborhood I would have just left him out there for a while, lol.


----------



## babyloulou

No he goes every time Lisa- sometimes more than once. When we first got him he needed about 4 walks altogether and he'd have about 9 poos altogether. Now he goes for about 7 or 8 walks a day and has about 10-15 poos a day. Vet says he has doggy IBS!!


----------



## lisaf

omg, lol... poor Ruddi!


----------



## babyloulou

When he's singing for his millionth poo of the day either me or Ste usually look at each other and just whisper "rescue centre?" :rofl: We're only joking of course- we love him to death- but it's not hard to see how he ended up there!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I'm not sure I could rescue an animal that had issues... after all I go through with my cat and the tears I shed of what would happen if we had to evacuate and we couldn't catch him etc... I just don't know that I'm equipped to deal with 'special needs' animals.


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- has his poo gotten worse? Like more often? I thought that was a bad sign. My neighbors dog was having massive poo problems and one day he literally exploded in the kitchen! And died. Ibdon't understand too much, but they said he was poking a lot and then he literally popped. Can you frikin imagine?!

Suz- so excited for the website. I had fun playing on it. I know it's still a work in progress but I like it!

Kc- sorry bout the crappy night. Did u say there was a bee in the crib?

Jess- love the videos. Were u giving advice on labor positions? I totally did the elephant walk. Felt sooooo good.


Laura


----------



## Onelildream

Laura- I hope she flips and u feel some relief soon.

Went and looked at another house. Dh loved it. I gave in and am so sick of all this hunting I just said BUY IT! went to put an offer in and it is pending contract. Awesome.

Back to the house on the hill. If it works out great, if not, oh well. They are counter offering 25k over what we offered, if they take our money, awesome. If they don't, I don't care any longer.


----------



## Onelildream

Oh and today dd tried out for the nutcracker. I don't think she'll make it. 8 spots for 40 auditioners. She's a dancer, not a ballerina, so I'm not sure how she did. Tomorrow she's in the homecoming parade. :D should be fun!


----------



## lisaf

good luck with the house hunting!


----------



## Onelildream

:/ I'll take anything. Every house we have offered on has been snatched. I call a for sale by owner... Taken the day before. I even had my husband ask the lady down tue street if she'd sell her beautiful Victorian to us (she travels a lot and has long commutes down south) and she said no. Hahaha


----------



## SBB

Chell I love/hate house hunting. I love looking at houses, but then I hate it when I can't find one! At least you're not under any time constraints... CAn you just try and take a really chilled approach to it and wait until something perfect comes up? You don't need to be out in a hurry do you? 

Lou that would drive me crazy too with the poos! Our cats are bad enough scratching yo go in/out at night! Can you get a dog flap so he can let himself out? Or does he need you there? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He doesn't go in the garden Suz! I wish!!!! No every time he needs to go he has to be put on the lead and walked round the block!! :-(


----------



## SBB

God... What a nightmare! Poor doggie though it's not his fault :( 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I really have to get up! S is having a nap and I'm still sleepy so I can't be arsed to get up!!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Ugh Chell House hunting is a hassle, it sucks when you keep finding cool places and then it doesn't work out. It takes so much effort and time to research the best place and then someone else snatches it or it doesn't happen for some reason and then you gotta start over! I don't blame you for throwing in the towel but don't give in totally if it isn't a place you are gonna like! 

My concerns for you would be make sure its BIG for your blossoming family, and not really expensive so you can afford your blossoming family! Being house poor would suck. 

that would be so fun if she was in the nutcracker!! So cute too. Would she get paid??

Last night I Went to dinner for a friends birthday and was only gone 3 hours but it was nice to leave DH with jimmy - although he was asleep for part of the time, still nice to leave him and come back and know that he did the routine okay and they didn't seem too much in a shambles. He was ready to hand him over big time though. And jimmy was acting a bit crazed and when he saw me he was deliriously relieved he laughed and cried all in the same breath! haha.

Suz I hope you don't beat me at that words game. you are getting good! 

JEss those vids are cute! Lilli making out with herself! mirrors are fun. So when she is on the wood floor on the blanket she doesn't ever get tired and fall over and bonk her head? Jimmy still gets bored or tired of trying to sit and TIMBER falls over like a tree. He has to be sitting on soft ground still.

Lou poor old rudi. man you have such a needy little dog with the pooping and a needy baby! exhausting. pets and babies is a lot to handle, I didn't realize how taxing it would be to have both. I Thought the dog would sort of just fade to the background and mellow out and enjoy the baby show but nope.


----------



## SBB

Casey I have been daydreaming about beating you! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, Lili still falls over... I always sit on the floor with her... but she's getting better at it! I sometime put my maternity pillow behind her.


----------



## SBB

Sammuel still falls over too.... Sometimes he'll fall crawling and donk his face on the wooden floor. He only cries for a minute! Cos he's always pulling himself up and around on stuff he gets really excited and smacks his face on that too!! Silly boy :) 

If it was tiles on the floor I'd be a bit more worried I guess but he's ok on the wood, and we have loads of rugs. 
X x x


----------



## Onelildream

No, suz, I don't have to be out soon...but we have a grant we are approved for for $7500 for free....so hubs wants one now to get that extra money. The more I think about the house on the hill, I just love it more and more. Hopefully it works out. If not, we WILL chill for awhile and wait until something else comes along.

DD was in the homecoming parade today. I cried. hahahaha


----------



## SBB

Aw bless her! 

Fx for that house then :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

My mum taught Sammuel waving today - she is very pleased with herself! 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Awe, I LOVE when little babies wave! I stand at the bus stop with a friend that has a 9mo old and she waves buh-bye to her sister. Sweetest thing.


----------



## Onelildream

Wore this little baby out standing at the parade for a couple hours. :D
 



Attached Files:







connor at the parade.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Onelildream

His face is all smooshed and poking his ears out with those straps. hahaha. Poor kid!


----------



## kcw81

That is soooo cute chell! I have a thing for poking out ears on baby. That's why lilli is cooler than Shiz!


----------



## SBB

So cute! He looks much bigger! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Casey I can't believe you're leaving our game hanging til tomorrow!! It's bedtime for me now! 

Danny is babysitting his neice/nephew til 1.30am :( so I've been home alone all night. Sammuel has slept though so I could make nice dinner and work, maybe he is getting better - I hope so :) 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh sorry suz about the game! I don't know where to go on it so I have to take some time! Glad Sammuel slept and u got a nice dinner! 

Ok us girls u were talking about carseats yest and now I am interested. I didn't realize I had to get one so soon! Ours is the cheap kind that goes to only 22 lbs so what should I get next? A convertible car seat? Will someone explain carseats and the stages to me/ I will totally be grateful for your input!


----------



## Onelildream

Britax has a reversible one. Goes forward and rear facing. My 3yr old uses it. Once he grows out of it, or Connor his, we will move Connor to it. I don't have time to explain it but u def need one that faces rear then goes forward too. Or wait until he's one in an infant seat and get a forward facing. But then u cannot be rear facing anymore.


----------



## lisaf

Casey - So you have the infant seat.. rear-facing only, weight limit between 20-35lb depending on brand.

Next stage is a rear-facing seat.. usually a convertible. These have a range of weight limits too.. rear-facing up to 30-45lbs usually, then forward facing up to 50-80 usually.
They do recommend rear-facing for as long as possible.. in the US the law WAS 1 year old and 20 pounds but they're changing that now to until 2 years old, or until they reach the maximum height and weight for the seat as noted in the manual. 

Then they go into a booster seat (some forward-facing seats can convert to booster seats). AAP = 4 feet 9 inches tall and between 8 and 12 years old, and keeping children younger than 13 in the back seat.


----------



## kcw81

Ok thanks guys . Jimmy will be grown out of his in 2 more pounds so we gotta get a convertible and maybe should just get the 3 in one. I hear britax is people's favorite- is that what u r gonna get Lisa?


----------



## lisaf

Had a somewhat rough day. We fixed the toilet issues we had (stupid ballcock was leaking... and the shut-off next to the toilet doesn't work) so we fixed both issues.

Poor Buster got a flea though that bit him all over his belly and penis. We kept procrastinating on his flea treatment because the inlaws were here all week and we didn't want them to forget and pet him. Well he was traumatized, we bathed him and gave him his treatment but he was definitely acting weird. Before we got up this morning he was clinging to me and climbed on top of me and slept which was totally weird. He yelped really bad at one point and raced around the house, then hid under the kitchen table, then behind the curtain, then in Daniel's room in the closet with his face buried in a corner etc. It was really sad and pathetic. He wouldn't come when we called him or go in his crate when we told him to etc. 
I ended up fighting with DH.. partly taking my guilt about Buster out on him.. I got mad about him being a major procrastinator. It wasn't fun, we don't fight like that much.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I'll probably get a Britax.. they fit in most cars too which is a concern for us. They're so expensive though.
I like the Safety 1st one with the air protect thing, but I heard they don't fit well in most cars.

Britax is on sale right now 20-25% off on a lot of sites.. I think this site is the 25%
https://www.albeebaby.com/britax-sale-items.html?gclid=CNjnnL_Ht6sCFR5CgwoduwEHfg


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah, and now Buster is super clingy and won't leave my side and just wants to be curled up in my lap.. poor puppy :(


----------



## kcw81

Aww poor little buster! Ouch! On his penis? Hope he gets rid of all the fleas for good . 

Thanks for the tips lisa. So u think if u buy a carseat for less than 200 retail it's probably crap?


----------



## lisaf

nope, I wouldn't say its crap if its cheaper. I just know that Britax are popular for a reason, lol. Read reviews before buying to see what people have hated or loved about the seat.
If you have a lot of space in your car for a seat, you have more options.

Getting one that rear-faces for longer is more expensive and anything with side-impact is usually more expensive too.

The safety 1st one with the side impact rear-faces up to 50lbs, its very popular also but needs a bigger car. Its under $200 on that site I sent you the link to.
It only forward-faces to 50lbs though which is a downside compared to the Britax which can forward face up to 70lbs.
It just means you'd have to buy a booster sooner if you go with the safety 1st side impact one.

There is a safety first one that is under $100 that Rear-faces 5-35 lbs, forward-faces 22-40 lbs, and converts to a booster 40-100 lbs
it lacks the side impact protection though.

so its all a trade-off on what is important to you, I haven't decided on the side impact thing myself or the weight I want it to rear-face. Its hard to decide!

I have to buy 2 seats at once for both our cars because of the daycare drop-off/pick-up .. so going with a Britax means $500-$600 at once plus booster cost when he reaches 70lbs.
The safety 1st one I mentioned that converts to a booster would mean only $200 at once and no booster to buy later. Its a tough choice!


----------



## lisaf

oh, and when they put a number in the model number, thats usually the weight limit (forward facing)..
so the Britax Roundabout 55 is good up to 55lbs whereas the Britax Boulevard 70 seats up to 70lbs
oh, and when Britax adds the CS to the name, its just an extra feature: Click & Safe® Snug Harness Indicator is an audible aid that provides extra assurance when the harness is within range of appropriate snugness


----------



## kcw81

Thank you Lisa! Hugs. I want one that lasts the longest and is the cheapest and safest and also Comfy but not too comfy as I don't like when he naps in the car! Tall order. The britax 70 ones look ok and there is a new graco coming out at the end of the month that will go to 100 lbs- I forget what it's called. $500 is a lot for seats Lisa! Dont bankrupt yourself!


----------



## lisaf

I know! Its a lot to spend, I want one that does everything too, lol!
I'm sure I'll have to sacrifice something.. side impact, extended rear-facing, convertible to a booster etc... 
I figure I'll have to go to a real store and try them out and see if they fit in my car before buying though... I may find one that is the best comprimise of price, features, only to find it won't fit


----------



## lisaf

is this the Graco one you mentioned? 
https://www.parenting.com/gallery/rear-facing-convertible-car-seats?pnid=321551
Its $300
but it mentions needing a bigger car space since it reclines.


----------



## SBB

I think we will have to spend £250 on a seat :( 

Ok ladies I have an announcement to make... It's quite a big deal: 

*I beat Casey at Words!!!!!* :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :smug: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay well done Suz!! I've beat her a couple of times but not very often!!!! 

Hi everyone :hi:


----------



## SBB

This is my first time lou, she normally kicks my butt!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys. Suz well done. Grrr I hate losing! I was close- I still had an s to play! Yes Lou beats me too. I am not the coolest at it anymore! Boo!

Lisa- yes that is the graco one. That one would be cool if you love it cuz then you don't have to buy a thing for a long time. It might be better to go cheaper and buy a booster later because rules change and features get better each year. Something better might come out.


----------



## SBB

Sorry Casey :lol: I'm sure you'll kick my butt many more times! 

I think maybe I'm a control freak... What do you think? I emailed all our family asking people to come and look after S for a little while so I can work, as we're getting so stressed. Anyway, my mum came yesterday, and was saying about paying someone to do data entry on the website for me. I said it would take me just as long to show someone what to do etc... 
Then she tried to put my nappies away from the line and I wouldn't let her cos 'only I know how to do it' and it's the same with quite a few things!! 

She has called me today and suggested that I get people (family or friends) over for 2-3 hours every day to look after S while I work for the next 4-5 weeks. Sounds like a good plan. But I'm sure the whole time they're here I'll be telling them what to do and how to do it even though it probably isnt that hard to work out!

Do I need to step back and accept that people can do stuff?? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think you might have to if you really need the help Suz! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

suz I think the best way for me to be able to step back and not micro-manage people is if I try to stay the Fxck away from them when they are doing my routine for me! Like DH and the inlaws helping with jimmy or whatever, I have to close the door and hide somewhere else where I can't hear them or see them so I can try to forget about it and not obsess that they are doing it ALL wrong or not quite the way I do it!! It's best not to witness it don't you think?


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lisa or anyone why would I need a booster car seat when my kid is 60 lbs? Won't he be like 10 by then? Isn't it just till u are over 40 lbs and a certain height u need a seat booster?


----------



## SBB

Yes casey you're totally right, if I just wasn't there I wouldn't see them doing it all wrong, and the baby would be returned to me just fine and I'd be none the wiser! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I hover over Joe when he's feeding or changing Lili... Think we're all control freaks!! :haha: 

So... My sister is pregnant! She hadn't even had her periods back after having Matteo!! She doesn't even know how far along she is :shock: Despite the fact I have no intention of getting pregnant any time soon... It's hard to shake the feeling of disappointment.... Can't explain it...


----------



## SBB

Jess :hugs: I think I would feel the same... Its weird... How old is Matteo? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Aw Jess, I understand the feeling!

Casey - the rule is now 8-12 and 4'9" tall.. many kids might be over 40lbs at that range. Its safest to keep them in a booster as long as it will fit.
The rules keep changing though, you're right.. might be better to just buy a booster when I need one since they'll have new models and new regulations etc.


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- I think u just have to come to the conclusion that no one will ever do it right. I actually enjoy employing a babysitter rather than family, cause then I feel justified saying, "well what does she know?? She's only 17." rather than being angry at my mil that should obviously know how I raise my kids or keep my house clean, and being disappointed she would not do X the way I do X and instead she did Y. Does that make sense? I don't think it's as much of a control freak as it is that you know tried and true ways of doing everything concerning sammuel. Ya know?

Lisa is it seriously going to 2? Wow. Can u imagine having to turn around a 1.5 yr old back to rear facing bc the law changed?! :rofl: that's going to be one pissed off baby! Forward facing is soooo much easier for calming baby down....

Kc- I love my britax. But it is HUGE. I couldn't fit all 3 carseats side by side in my mountaineer, but luckily I can in my navigator.

I think I might change maddies school to a charter. Anyone have any thoughts on charter vs public? My baby girl is reading books and it kills me when she comes home with homework that is "write your name 5 times" or find the letter Q. I'm at wits end. She is too friggin smart for that!


----------



## kcw81

Hi chell! Does charter cost extra? Maybe the teachers at your school could give Maddie a slightly harder workload if you asked? Can you ask for something like that? Can they give her the next grade up stuff or let her sit in on the older classes?


----------



## lisaf

I have nothing against charter schools, though I guess technically they are bad for the school system in general.
I agree with Casey about asking for more advanced work for her. I went to private school through middle school so I don't know how public handles it but they always had different levels for math, reading etc.

Suz - I think you have to pick your battles, not everything can be perfect, but focus on what the end result is. If taking the diapers in and prepping them results in badly stuffed diapers and leaks and more work, then its worth addressing, if its just a pickiness thing, maybe let it go so you can then address something else more important to you.
I understand the control freak part though.
I'm so lucky that DH is always on my side and insists on bringing issues up with my inlaws. He's so bossy with them :) Stupid stuff like them leaving toys in his crib with him for naps.

Oh, and Daniel is now rolling onto his tummy in his crib :dohh: I wouldn't think it was a big deal except he can't roll back! So now we have to check everytime he's crying even though we typically only go in if he's clearly upset and not just whining.
Today we went in after a nap and he had flipped to his tummy and turned around so his head was at the bottom!! I think he's turning around while on his tummy because he's trying to flip back over but can't quite figure it out.

Oh, and we went to a parenting group gathering and apparently every baby likes to stand on their legs, but Daniel just lets his legs collapse under him. I'm not super competitive, but its EVERY baby there, many a month younger than him so I worry that its a developmental development issue. I know he's heavier and has more weight to support which might be why but we're going to start doing that with him, lol. He loves kicking and kicks my boobs whenever I lean over him, so he just needs to build up some muscle.


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- maybe it is bc he's bigger? Connor has been standing for over month now but he hates sitting. Maybe it's just he prefers one thing over another and will sit sooner?

I have asked for a heavier class load. She has sent me home with lots of packets on how to expand sight words, etc, but I don't find it very helpful when they are still only learning stupid thingslike the color green or the letters w-z, ya know? It's like she's going to kindergarten to play and once she comes home I have to study with her for 2 hrs just so she is challenged. I feel like I should just homeschool her if that's the case, but I don't want her to miss out on the social aspect of school.

I just don't feel like it's right that I've spent her whole life teaching her, just to have her have to slow down at school and let the other kids catch up. Ya know? I asked about her going to 1st grade reading during class but apparently that's too difficult when they only have half day kindergarten. The charter teaches a whole grade level ahead and moves any kid up to advanced math or reading when they show proficiency in it. :shrug: idk what to do. I am going to observe both schools tomorrow to see a clearer picture of what is actually going on in the classrooms.


----------



## Onelildream

Kc- no it doesn't cost anything. Charters are publicly funded schools, just as any other public school. I would only have to drive her to and from school, which kinda sucks, but the school is only 3.5 miles away. I would have to buy uniforms too, but I actually don't mind that. I think all schools should have uniforms to enforce modesty.

I just want what's best for my baby, you know? I don't want her to be cheated in any way.


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Chell- I don't know anything about the school system there but you should do whatever you think will help Maddie progress :hugs:

Lisa- Ben won't stand on his legs at all and he's nearly 8 months!! :-( He's brilliant at sitting- never falls over at all but he won't put any weight on his legs- I think he's just lazy as he can do it in his door bouncer but won't if I'm holding him! Showing no signs of wanting to crawl either!! :shrug:


----------



## SBB

I really just think all babies will do things in their own time! Sammuel loved to stand from birth practically! But he shows no interest whatsoever in clapping, and lots of babies his age clap... 
He also shows no interest in sleeping through the night, when most babies his age too :haha: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

morning all, 

suz i agree, they will do things when they are ready.

weatheris gorgeous here. ohil and his brother are hanging two new doors we have bought for the living room. its hilarious watching them. larrel and hardy eat your heart out. :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! That's what Ste is like at DIY Laura!! he's crap! :haha:

Guess what!!!!? Ben slept from 7:30 to 4:15 without a wake up!!! :shock: (well did a dream feed at 11 but I'm not counting that as he stayed asleep through it!) So he did 8 and a half hours!! :shock: Unfortunately though he refused to go back to sleep after 4:15 though!!! :dohh: So I still didn't get much sleep- but still- incredible!!! :shock:


----------



## lisaf

thats awesome lou!!!!


----------



## kcw81

Yay Lou! 

Chell that charter school sounds interesting. How long would she go there? The whole time through like 8 th grade?


----------



## Onelildream

Idk Casey. I guess that would be up to her. She could always switch back. But since they teach a year ahead, she would prob advance a grade if she did.


----------



## Onelildream

Lou yay for ben getting some sleep!


----------



## laura6914

yey on the sleep lou. thats fantastic. hopefully he is turnin a corner. 
Wel..... they are still hanging the same door they have been doing for the passed 4 hours or so and phil is starting to really lose his temper so im staying out the way. the door frame is wonky and the door isnt closing properly over the laminate.
Phil is moaning and wantsme to help but he doesnt know how i can help :dohh: 
im staying out the way :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay for the sleep Lou!

Laura, my sister's OH promised to have their kitchen finished before my nephew arrived... he is now 9 months old! There are still no handles on the doors, the sink isn't plumbed in and the dishwasher is still in it's wrapping!! :rofl: I joked with her yesterday that he might finish it before the next one arrives! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Laura I can hang a door - I'll come and help :haha: I taught Danny some DIY and he is ok at it now! 

Lou that's FRICKING AMAZING!!! Go Ben! Maybe it's the start :happydance: 

Jess how are you feeling today? I am sending that wool to you soon I promise! It's packed up and ready to go but I need to go to the post office! 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls, just checking in. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm ok... Joe's going away to Hong Kong for the week, so a bit low about that... Also just found out I've only sold 24 tickets for the concert... I need to sell at least 150 to break even... freaking out a bit... Other than that though I'm fine! :) x


----------



## kcw81

Oh yeah Jess so how old is matteo? And What is making you feel weird about her being pregnant again? Are you saying that you are a little jealous or sad that you aren't pregnant or what? I wasn't sure what you were saying about how you felt. 

Lou why didn't you sleep? Did you have insomnia worrying he would wake up?

Last night I left DH with Jimmy for 3 hours while I went to see the HP movie. I felt bad leaving him since DH helped a lot with jimmy all weekend. Its so funny, I feel like I have an allotted amount of times I can reasonably hand over jimmy to him and not feel like I am selfish and want my own time. I wish I didn't feel guilty like that, like I feel bad for putting a burden upon Bob.


----------



## babyloulou

Jimmy is his son Casey! He's not a family member that you have to feel guilty about asking to babysit too often! He's his Daddy!!


----------



## Onelildream

Agreed Casey. He's daddy.


----------



## Peach Blossom

CAsey, I think it's all down to the fact that it's so easy for her... and also Joe is really adamant he doesn't want another child.. So I guess I feel sad that I might not be pregnant again... But honestly, I can't really put my finger on it... Perhaps it's just my "default" feeling and I haven't re-programmed my brain yet! Matteo is 9 months.


----------



## lisaf

yup, I agree!

Just think how guilty you feel making him watch Jimmy because he works and deserves a break. THEN think about how many times you deserved a break and didn't get one! :)
I think its good for both of them! Jimmy should know he can rely on daddy for comfort too and daddy needs to feel confident in caring for his own son. The only way that happens is for them to spend time together.


----------



## lisaf

Jess - hope you sell more tickets. sorry you're going to be on your own again!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey, don't feel bad. I know exactly how you feel though. At the end of the day parenting should be shared equally... especially at the weekend! :hugs: x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sorry Joe's going away again Jess :-( How long is he away for? 

When's the concert again? X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls still not finished decorating yet cant wait till its all done well my cousin who i was telling you all about when in to labour a couple of weeks a go and they had to stop it well she went back in friday night her waters have gone there keep in her in till shes 37 weeks she only 34 weeks and shes had a scan today and there is no water what so ever round the bby but they wont start her off feel sorry for her she going to have a dry birth never head that before has any of you girls i will keep you all in formed when i can x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I ended up with a dry birth Caz- as it took another 10 hours after my waters had all gone til I gave birth! Worst pain I've ever felt!! :-(


----------



## lisaf

I've heard dry births are pretty painful... hugs!


----------



## kcw81

Omg just the two words dry and birth do not go together! Sorry for yr cousin! Lou I am sorry for u too!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Caz, sorry about you cousin. Hope everything is ok. :hugs:

Lou, Joe's away for a week... :(

I just had the nightmare journey home.... I picked Lili up at 6. It was pissing down so chanced the tube. Got on the second tube that came along and got off at our train station. Got on the train at the platform and there was an announcement "no northbound trains due to signalling problems"... I asked the driver how long he thought it might be and he said a couple of hours! :shock: So I got back on the tube to the next stop then crossed to change lines. It was 5 deep on the platform. I was sweating like crazy. Lili was kicking off. 4 trains went past before I could get near one! Got to a tube station a taxi ride away from where I live and they said it would take 45 mins to an hour before one was available. So I called my MIL who lives close-ish and she came to pick us up. Got home.. no keys! Luckily my MIL had them... 7.50 by the time I got back in to the flat.... :cry:


----------



## kcw81

Omg nightmare Jess! That sounds so stressful!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Really was with a hungry and tired baby...


----------



## lisaf

aw Jess, how stressful


----------



## SBB

Eek Jess what a mare! :( 

Do you think your feelings about your sister is because you're down at the moment and things aren't great with Joe? What is her relationship like? Does it just seem like everything is easier for her? It's understandable for sure to be sad about it really... :hugs: 

Hmmm what else did I read? Sorry I can't remember! 

Sammuel hit his face and cut his lip open :cry: He was climbing up the outside of his cot and slipped and hit his lip and his tooth cut it. He was ok but it bled which was fairly distressing! The thing is when hes clambering about I just let him because otherwise I'd constantly be holding onto him and spoiling his fun! So I guess he's going to hurt himself... He's getting so much more confident with climbing on things though and doesnt really seem to see the risk!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh casey, don't feel bad! Bob gets his break at work :haha: 

I swear working is harder than looking after the baby! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Harder than looking after the baby Suz?? I find baby looking after loads harder than teaching a whole class!! :shock:

Jess- sorry about your nightmare journey :-( It must suck living in London at rush hour!! :nope:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: lou I meant that the other way round!!! Baby is harder! See, looking after baby = brain mush... Normal job = normal brain!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I thought you might have meant that Suz!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lou was Ben in his cot last night? How did you do the dream feed? Pick him up then put him back in after? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Nah... Working AND looking after a baby is the hard work nightmare!! :haha:

Suz, they don't have a great relationship... But in a way a much easier one. They both share the same ideals about family etc. Think I'm just down and the news made me further away from everything being ok again. 
Sorry about Sammuel's injury! :hugs: they have to hurt themselves to learn! Xx

God I feel ill... Because of the over active thyroid my heart is racing, I have a tremor and I'm hot all the time and sweating so much! Surgery is set for the 14th nov... Can't come quick enough!

Sorry sorry sorry... All I do is moan now a days!! Right I need to go to sleep. &#57660;&#57660;&#57660;


----------



## SBB

Aw Jess you can whinge all day to us :hugs: 

Sorry you feel crap. I don't know how you're coping with work and Lili! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

goodness knows I've moaned on here a lot, you're entitled to your turn, same as the rest of us Jess! :)

I would find it harder to work + watch over Daniel if he wasn't such an easy baby. ANY time he is fussy for me after work it completely drains me! And getting him ready for daycare at night/in the morning/prepping bottles is kind of a pain too vs. staying home.
I just know I need the mental break from baby watching at work. I think there are plus and minuses to both.

I think we can all agree that watching over Ben with the lack of sleep is harder than any other combination :haha:

Casey - I know you're still nervous about leaving Jimmy. Is there any chance you could bring him along? Just an option I hadn't thought of.. not sure if you really want to.. you could do what I did with Vegas and bring along an inlaw to watch him for you, but you'd still get to check in on him and wouldn't be totally deprived etc. (not sure if thats an option financially)


AFM - well I think I have to start pumping at night again. Granted, Daniel woke up at midnight last night to feed, but I've noticed my daytime pumping is producing less and less. I only pumped 9 ounces at work today. I'm somehow supposed to come up with another 6 for daycare and 4-6 for DH to use in the morning. (IF Daniel doesn't wake up for a feed then I might pump 12 ounces in the morning)
I kind of think daycare is over-feeding him though... not that you really can do that, just that I'm not sure he needs 4 -5oz bottles to get him through the day there

We haven't tried thawed milk yet! oh why oh why haven't we tried that already :( UGh, not sure what to do about tomorrow!!


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- yes he's in his cot. I pick him up asleep and carry him into our room, feed him on the bed, pop his dummy back in and carry him back- he pretty much stays asleep x

Jess- you can moan to us as much as you want honey. I am not surprised you are so down with everything you have going on at the moment- I'd be a wreck :hugs:

Lisa- can you do a few night pumps tonight? X


----------



## kcw81

Lisa Just try it! The worst that can happen is he barfs more than usual! Lisa if I brought my mil to Hawaii I would not go! Barf! Ugh that sounds like the worst! Yah and no thanks on Jimmy with us. Either we go alone or not go until Jimmy is older so he can be fed easier while travelling. Hey I went to babies r us and looked at seats. They all look good. I do not think we need to spend over 200 on a britax. Gotta keep researching tho.


----------



## kcw81

Good job Lou on Benny!!! Good luck tonight. 

Suz Jimmy cut his head today when he tipped over abs hit his head on the corner of a wooden block toy. I feel horrible but he doesn't seem to remember! I feel Like our babies r going to get a heck of a lot of head wounds and face wounds with thus coming stage! I agree u gotta let them at it or they wont learn and you would be stuck holding him steady all day!


----------



## kcw81

Jess are you scared for your operation? Is it going to be painful or a hard recovery? I hope it goes well and they fix you up right!


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- Connor eats 6 oz bottles every feed now and at least 5 bottles a day. Maybe more. Then 1-3 a night depending how nice I am. Haha. I usually feed him right before bed then right before I go to bed, and maybe he might get up one more time, but that's rare. So maybe these boys just require a lot more now that they are almost 5 months old. Eek.

Jess sorry bout the crazy trip home. Sounds like it was loads of fun! Jk. I hate when plans change, especially if it's something out of my control like that. I would be bawling once I got home! Glad it didn't take any longer!

Suz I was a bit cross when u said work was easier than babies. :rofl: I was thinking of what I would give to sit in a desk and stare at a screen or talk to young couples all day, like my husband does. Sounds like resort living to me! Haha. Oh and about the cut, I have def sent my kids to the hospital a few times bc of cuts on their faces but the drs always assure me that even when it looks like it needs stitches, faces are pretty tough! Maddie and max have quite a few scars from face plants! Gives character, eh? :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Casey- do it. Go on the trip. He will survive. As will you. Go have fun! No regrets.

Lou- hopefully u are sleeping!

Caz- I have never heard of them letting the waters go and not having to deliver right away. In the US they have to deliver within 48 hrs when that happens. Is that not the case there?

Great news, ladies! I went to the charterschool today for an hour and fell in love! They teach the kids exactly how I teach mine! Their methods are clear and defined. Every classroom has the same classroom management techniques. They teach a grade level above and advance individuals in the subjects they are exelling in. When they taught reading I cried! THAT is the method I have used to teach my kids and I didn't know it was a real tested method! Oh wow. I was so excited! I signed her right up. She will start in a couple days. We went and bought all of her new clothes ( they are a uniform school) and she was so excited!

I went to her current school and cried there too; the teachers aide was yelling at a kid saying " how many times do I have to tell you that THAT is NOT a P?! You never make them right!" this went on for a few mins and I stood at the door literally speechless. I helped the kids with centers, where they sorted objects by letter (only 2 letter choices) and wrote the letter p. Maddie was coloring the entire time i was there (1hr) bc she finished all her work b4 recess. Meanwhile, at the charter school, they learned about nouns today, declarative sentences, number sentences, some sign language, and phonograms for a dozen letters. Oh, and as a class, I listened to them read 12 words on the chalkboard. :D

there was no question whether I would be transferring her or not!


----------



## SBB

Great news on the school chell! :happydance: 

Lou how was last night? I hardly dare ask! Take your go on hanging too :growlmad:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He did well in the evening again but woke at 3am and didn't go back to sleep until bloody 5:30 :-(

I'm off to a Neal's Yard Mother & Baby party today that a girl from my pregnancy yoga class is having at her house! Wonder how much I can spend!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

It's your go on Hanging!!


----------



## SBB

Bloody games not updating :growlmad: it said you'd solved it but not done a new word! 

Don't spend too much :D

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Oh Casey hun don't feel too bad, yes they will get tons of cuts, bruises, knicks, scrapes :( My eight year old has a scar in the middle of her head from running through the house and falling on the corner of the wall OH MY I think that was one of the worst things I have ever been through, besides my 10 year old running and now has a scar in her eyebrow and one above the eyebrow from running into the fireplace.. well they are out of the running phase thank God!


----------



## lisaf

my cousin ran through a sliding glass window when he was 2 :( :dohh:


----------



## laura6914

afternoon all, 

well phil finally finished hanging the 2 doors at 7 last night. :rofl: Well kind of finished anyway, one still needs the door knob putting on. :dohh:

i was up 2 times in the night with shae, very very unusual for him. But he has an awful cold and another tooth has just popped through. He has 8 teeth now. :)

I have packed mine and chloes hospital bags today. all i need to get is baby shampoo, munchies and juice for me and phil and my toiletries and im done. I cant believe im due in 5 weeks. :shock: i think she will be here in 3 though, gut feeling. 

so how are we all. well i hope. 

xx


----------



## kcw81

Haha Verna it is crazy how bad they can hurt themselves! Can't wait for the running phase, geesh!

Chell that is great news about the charter! I never knew they were such better schools, why doesn't everyone go to them then? Aren't they like, totally in demand and hard to get a spot into? When will Maddie assimilate back into the normal school and highschool? 

Lou sounds like a pretty decent night compared to the past history you have had! hope it keeps going!

Hi laura, can't believe 5 weeks! Freaking out! I bet you are so ready though.

YEah I am good and ready for this trip to hawaii, I just want the time to come so I can go and quit worrying about it. Dreading the inlaws coming next wednesday because then I have to "instruct" her on everything. She will have to shadow me around the house, barf!! And I have to write instructions and the schedule out. For some reason that sounds so annoying to me. I don't even have a bathing suit and hope I can find one in hawaii because they seem to be all out in the stores here, summer is over!


----------



## lisaf

do you have time to buy one online, Casey?
And if you can't don't worry, they WILL have suits for sale there, just probably not at great prices, lol.


----------



## kcw81

I looked at Victoria secret but i got no idea what size I am anymore and so i need to just try stuff on. I am a hard fit on top because i am a 34 dd.


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: Casey. "normal school" hahaha. Shw will be in the charter until 8th grade, provided we do not move. They teach this multi-sensory approach to language arts that is called the spalding method. It is amazing. Anyway, once Maddie goes to High School, she can go to a charter high, if she chooses, or "normal school" haha, and take college classes.

Verna-happy birthday!

Laura-exciting!!!! We can't wait!!!

So....the principal called me while I was writing him an email about transferring Maddie to the charter. That was a bit awkward. We had a meeting yesterday and I told him how I felt about her education. He assured me they could meet her needs. I told him about how I felt about the charter, and he begged me to stay. I felt so bad saying no so many times, but finally he just said thank you for being such a good parent and being involved, etc I'm sorry we didn't get the chance to meet your expectations. :( sad. But so excited about the Charter!


----------



## kcw81

I meant no offense chell! Sorry! I guess my only worry with regular school or charter is what if she wanted to be really good at a sport like soccer where it's fun to play for the school team and play other schools and maybe get a scholarship or something for college. Do charters have sports ? Does she like sports?


----------



## kcw81

Happy birthday verna! Didn't know it was your day!


----------



## babyloulou

Happy birthday Verna!!! :cake: &#57618;&#58130;&#58423;


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I've played on Hanging incase your game still isn't updating x


----------



## Smile4me

Thank you ladies :) Let the baby making begin!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

happy birthday Verna!!! :)


Casey - here is a VERY comprehensive review of the graco seat I think you mentioned... its HUGE https://carseatblog.com/8834/the-ultimate-graco-smart-seat-review-with-tons-of-pics/


----------



## SBB

Have some birthday / baby dust verna :dust: :dust: 

:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Casey-I took no offense! I just thought it was funny! Charter Elementary Schools offer the same PE programs as public schools. The real sports opportunities come after 8th grade anyway. She's not much in to sports, but loves swimming and dance. We have a family rule that they start something in Kindergarten (Maddie chose dance), they begin piano lessons at 8 yrs old, and at 12 they can chose between a musical instrument/choir/lessons/etc or a sport of their choice...or many. Either way, they always have to be committed to something. Right now it's dance for her. We attempted tee-ball but she has my horrible hand-eye coordination. hahaha.


----------



## Onelildream

So, regardless, she will be in extra curricular activities whether it is in school or community based programs. :D


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies. 

Happy Birthday Verna! :hugs: 

Laura, I can't believe you're at that stage already!! Wow! :shock: :hugs: 

Casey, I'm not too scared about the surgery. It's a fairly standard procedure. I'm sure it will hit home closer to the time though!! 

I've been invited on to a telly programme! Live with Gabby which is a spin off of the Wright Stuff. It's to a talk about the Baby LOss Awareness week and the concert!


----------



## lisaf

oooh, I hope you enjoy being on TV.. also hope it helps you sell more tickets!!! :)
What exactly does the money raised go towards?


----------



## Peach Blossom

The money goes to 4 charities. The Miscarriage Association, The Ectopic Pregnancy Trust, SANDS (neonatal and stillbirth charity) and ARC (antenatal results and choices).


----------



## SBB

Yay Jess!!! When is it? I'll definitely be watching! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my cousin got started off at 11.30 am today they put the gel in that was last time i spoke to her so i hope she would of had her now they are calling her mya let you no more tomorrow x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Guess what I did for my bday? LOL......


----------



## babyloulou

:dohh:Good luck to your cousin Caz :thumbup:

Jess- so exciting!! When's it on?

I've just beat Casey at words again!! :happydance: That's two in a row Casey!!! :holly:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Caz, I hope everything is ok. :hugs:

Verna :sex:?!


----------



## Peach Blossom

11th October.


----------



## lisaf

lol, @ Verna.. I think we can all guess! ;)

What kind of work do those charities do, Jess? (I'm too lazy to google right now since my lunch just arrived :haha:)


----------



## Peach Blossom

They support people through baby loss mainly. ARC help people who are faced with the agonising decision of whether to continue with a pregnancy when they get bad news from test results.


----------



## Smile4me

nope Lisa i think we all will be surprised on this one....and on that note, I got something to always remember my Angel Babies!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0621.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lisaf

wow! That was not what I expected! Lol
So sweet of you to get that tattoo in remembrance!


----------



## lisaf

Has anyone heard from Cat lately?


----------



## Smile4me

I know... so not like me at all but I wanted to do something to remember the twins, our mc in July and always my dad ... they will always be with me forever and WOW everyone is shocked hehe!


----------



## babyloulou

That's lovely Verna :hugs:

I was thinking about Cat earlier too- anyone heard anything? X


----------



## Onelildream

I have heard from Cat. She is just super busy. Kinley is still hanging on, thank goodness. It's getting more difficult to imagine her gone, as they bond more and more each day. Hopefully, that time will be far away...She spends every waking moment with her at the hospital. :D

Verna! A tattoo?! I'm not shocked, really! There's a wild vixen beneath that PTA hat!


----------



## SBB

Wow I'm shocked Verna!! It's lovely! What a great bday present! :D 

I've been thinking a lot about Cat too... I'm glad to hear they are bonding :hugs: 

Well done Lou on beating Casey again - we will ruin her winning streak!!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Glad Kinley is still fighting bless her!! :thumbup:

Everyone play their words games please!! Give me something to do while feeding!!


----------



## SBB

Sorry lou! I need to update my games cos they're not working properly :( 

Sammuel has been moving round the bed all night, we watch him on the monitor. To stop him falling off we barricade him in with pillows and the duvet. We came in to find he'd used the barricade as a cosy place to flop down again! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/3a6e7001.jpg

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww he looks so comfy!!! &#58650;

Is that his comforter? I really want to get Ben to use one but he's just not interested! :shrug: Did you do anything to get him interested in it Suz?


----------



## kcw81

Verna I love the tatt! It's pretty!

Lou that sucks u beat me. I hate losing grrr.


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lisa thanks for posting about the graco smart seat. Its too much - I mean too much money, too much seat, too much! I would rather buy something under 200 - I feel like when comparing safety first and some evenflo models to Britax there really might not be that much difference other than brand name. But the Britax Marathon had a sweet cover on it that looked nylony and easy to clean, easier than all the other models I saw at babies R us. We got to get ours this weekend and I am still undecided. I know once we pick it out at the store we will buy it on the internet cuz its cheaper. Babies R us is always higher!


----------



## lisaf

Don't worry Casey, you can keep kicking my butt :haha:

Thanks for the update Chell. I think about her often but don't want to bother her too much in case its a bad time. I'm glad she's getting to spend so much time with Kinley and VERY glad to hear she's hanging in there still.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I feel like I need to try it in the store also. I don't know if BRU will have them, but the Sunshine Kids Radian is highly rated and right around the $200 mark. Its up to 45lbs rear facing so you can ERF, not too bulky (you can fit 3 of these across in most cars which you cannot do with the Britax).. its also taller than the Britax so it goes up to taller heights. I think FF it goes up to 80lbs, so it will see you through to booster seat needs.


----------



## kcw81

Lisa this one right ?-" Sunshine Kids Radian80SL Convertible Car Seat" . That one looks great but it is similar in price to the britax marathon, wonder which one is better? You can get the marathon for 217 on amazon. This one goes for 206.


----------



## lisaf

there may be some differences in height that they can RF to, but I can't find the data. I know the Radian RF to 45 and the Marathon only to 40, but most kids outgrow seats in terms of height before they hit the weight limit.
The Radian actually folds in half for storage or travel but is heavy anyway.

The Radian is one of the only seats that doesn't need a tether (it can use one, but isn't required) so if the cars it might be in have hooks on the back dash, thats not an issue.
Umm, if you really want some opinions you can go to www.car-seat.org forums.. give them Jimmy's height/weight etc, the car make/model/year you will install it in and any other details/concerns you have.

I liked the sound and price of the marathon just now, but I noticed it doesn't have the click-safe feature and I KNOW DH doesn't put the harness tight enough on Daniel as it is.. so that will be some form of technology telling him I'm not crazy for making it as tight as I do :haha:
Though funny enough, I had to loosen the harness a bit when he was wearing cloth diapers because of the bulk it added to his butt :rofl:

I'll probably end up shelling out the money for the top of the line Britax :dohh:


----------



## Onelildream

Casey I'm an advocate for saving money too. Those suckers are expensive. However, I really like my britax. It is a bit more snug for my 3 yr old than maddies huge bulky thing. Hers is a forward facing britax one but it's ginormous. I wouldn't buy hers again.

I think any carseat u choose will be fine. They go through testing and have to be approved before sale, so I would hope they are all safe enough in the event of a crash. I used to have a super cheap one when maddie was a baby bc we were super poor. It worked just fine. :)

I do love the tether- lock features of new models. Does ur car have tether anchors? If so pick a model that has them (do all carseats have those now?) and def use them in the car. Such a tigher, nicer fit.


----------



## Onelildream

Oh yeah. They are called latch.


----------



## Onelildream

Hey ladies. Question for you. I have been getting massive migraines daily. I think it might be due to lactose intolerance. Anyone ever heard of milk giving headaches?

Ps Suz- love that pic! Oh my gosh. Do you just pick him up to rock him back to sleep?! I would! That's so cute! I totally wake Connor up just to hold him and put him back to bed. Haha. Poor kid!


----------



## SBB

I just shift him up the bed next to us chell! He doesn't usually wake up. Sometimes I give him a kiss while he's asleep hoping he'll do a sleepy little smile! 

He's just done a huge poo on the potty and keeps putting his hand between his legs trying to touch it! 

Lou it's a dressing gown, he loves my dressing gowns! He just likes to rub them on his face. Have you tried putting a comforter inside your top all day so it smells of you? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I have Suz. I've tried it with a comforter and with this cute little bright mini muslin we've got but he's not interested. Also tried a lovely soft newborn teddy hes got and this hand sized bean bag sausage dog but he just chucks them!! :rofl:

We had a FANTASTIC night!!!! Straight to bed at 7:30, one wakeup for dummy at 8, then NO other wake ups!! I dream fed him at 11:30, then back in his cot until 6:30!!! :shock: He fed at 6:30 and straight back to sleep on my bed until 7:30!!! :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and Ste took him downstairs for his breakfast at 7:30 when he woke up and then brought him back up to me in bed afterwards at 8:15- he fed and fell straight back to sleep and is still asleep next to me now!! :shock: :shock: Has somebody swapped my baby in the night??????


----------



## SBB

Oh.my.god. 

Speechless. 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

happy b'day for yesterday Verna hun. 
Lou OMG on the sleep, that is fantastic. Do you feel better for it?

WAY WAY WAY too hot here. I thought i had escaped all this heat. :(


----------



## babyloulou

It's crazy!!! Unfortunately I hardly got any sleep because of my itching :-( But still it's good!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I think this weather is here for a week Laura!!


----------



## laura6914

its killin me lou. wish i could sit out in it. 

i think this little madam is going to come soon. started my clear out (tmi sorry :blush:)
and the niggly period pain feelin. 
xx


----------



## SBB

Wow Laura hope she stays in a bit longer! 

Lou I can't believe it. Lets hope he keeps it up! S was up loads coughing so hard :( poor little thing :( 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

me to suz, 2 more weeks at least. 
I have a feeling that wont be much between the two birthdays lol.

Oh poor S. have you gave him any cough medicine. Not that i think they wrk very well. 

xx


----------



## SBB

No Laura I'm putting chest rub on and using karvol drops... His Cold is gone so hopefully the cough will go soon too! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Sorry about S suz! Hope he is done w thar cold today.

Lou I am so amazed!!! Yay! Sorry about the itching. Are u doing something different to achieve this sleep?

Laura u have lost your plug? Eek!

Lisa guess what I bought the radian last night. The 80. It gets here Friday and we will test it out and go look at the marathon at brus for comparison. Our suv is a 2001 car so not sure what that means in terms of the latch system? Anyway the radian looked really sturdy and liked how easy it looked for Jimmy to get in and out of when he is bigger. Plus I just wanted to get it over with! I hate so many choices!

Chell thanks for the input on britax. Yeah they are all good and safe and pass the tests. That's why it's hard to choose! Hmmm I am stumped on yr headaches. Is it just stress ? R u drinking lots of water and no caffeine? Are u on the iPod too much? I never heard dairy as a reason.


----------



## Smile4me

Shocked huh Suz? ME TOO honestly, I never thought I would do it... EVER! LOl
:)

Love you ladies!! 

Waiting for the doc to fax over the release to the FS ....


----------



## kcw81

Love it verna! What made u do it? I Didn't know it was shocking for u to have done it!

hey girls on the subject of weaning, I make 32 oz per day now with 3 pumps. 530am, 5 pm and 10 pm . The first two are 35 mins. The last one only 15 mins. Why should I keep weaning, it seems not a big deal to keep doing this for awhile. I was trying to go to 2 pumps but now I am like, why am I reducing? I was going to wean for Hawaii but I didn't make it so I got to pump there anyway. Should I just keep going to have some fresh milk still? Or should I free myself completely? Wwyd?


----------



## Smile4me

I'm just very conservative and... having kids I want to make sure I'm a good role model thats why the hesitation and well its with you forever.... but I explained to the girls and took them with me so they could ask questions... they were aw struck by the meaning and I didnt let them see me have it done but made dh hold my hand lol.


----------



## lisaf

Casey - ooh, you'll have to let me know what you think of the Radian :) I really hope it fits in our cars though I'm still being seduced by the Britax, lol. I do love how slim the Radian is... hmm, we have 2 cars, maybe we can buy one of each, lol? What color did you get? I kind of like the red one, lol. The girly patterns are so cute though!

Make sure you guys know that LATCH can only be used up to 40lbs (except super latch which I know Radian uses on models that have SL in the name - though keep an eye on those while RFing because there have been some reports of kids being able to kick at the latches with their feet and loosening them - this has supposedly been fixed with recent models. You can check on it by just being aware and noticing if the seat starts to move too much when you buckle them in). Also, not all cars allow you to use LATCH in the center position so make sure you know that. Seatbelt installs are just as safe when done properly, its just easier to get a tight install with LATCH for most people.

Here's a video of the comparison of a FF Vs. RF in a crash... I found it very interesting.. showed it to DH and he then asked me why you would EVER FF :haha:
Crash Test - Forward vs. Rear Facing - YouTube


----------



## lisaf

Casey - why not go down to 2 pumps for Hawaii, see what that does for your supply, then decide when you get back if you mind?
I dropped my bedtime pump but had to add it back. I didn't like cutting it so close and possibly not having enough milk when he's at daycare (he seems to eat more there than he does for my inlaws). I also only pumped 9 ounces at work the other day... I need 20 for daycare, plus 4-5 more for DH in the morning. Luckily Daniel took the frozen milk without a fuss.

Laura - hope she stays put a little while longer!!

I'm tempted to buy the convertible seat now since there is such a good sale.. what if I can't get prices this good when I'm ready to buy? lol!
Hmm... Diapers.com has a good return policy I think, I'll have to check it out again and see.


----------



## laura6914

i LOVE karvol suz, me and phil use it to. :haha: I hope the cough goes soon. It took shae a little while longer to get over his cough than his cold.

No casey i havent lost my plug yet thank heavens. 

Verna, what have you had done?

Hey lisa, that video is shocking. Shae has a FF car seat but it has a lot more protection that that one by the looks of it. The one in the vid looks very cheap.

x


----------



## kcw81

oh thanks lisa I Am going to watch that video now. Is the LATCH system able to work for old cars? I will let you know how we like the radian, thanks for the heads up on it! Yeah dropping pumps its like, Dropping that bedtime pump would be nice but not that big a deal cuz its only 15 minutes and I can just sit there and watch some tv for a bit before bed. But, it might be nice to just finally be done with it all completely and dropping that pump would be the next step. I am so glad Daniel liked the frozen so far! Jimmy spits up more with his frozen, but not that bad and that is partly due to me thawing it maybe a bit too early before serving it sometimes and also we are rotating in frozen milk from june, which is kinda old. We have a deep freezer so it shouldn't matter but I have a suspicion the older the milk the more he spits up.

ok - freaky vid! erf for me!


----------



## lisaf

the way to tell if your car has LATCH is either to google it, or go out and feel between the seat and shoulder cushion near the seatbelt etc... there should be a metal bar that feels like this: 
There are some pics on here: https://www.car-safety.org/latch.html

Laura- the video just shows how much safer RF is than FF, not that FF is unsafe. I'm not sure how a more expensive seat would protect from the head/neck being thrown forward though? Many seats are designed to have the harness rip through the plastic holders.. it helps distribute the force of the impact and is also a reason why car seats in a crash cannot be re-used. By RF, you fully support the head/neck in the event of a crash.
I am not criticizing or judging you for choosing to FF Shae by the way, its still safe once they're old enough, just that its more safe to be RF as long as possible if that makes sense.


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks for posting that Lisa- that video is shocking! :shock: The difference in movement of the baby is scary!! :shock: 

Casey- the only thing we've done differently sleep wise is swap him to his 2.5tog. Even though the temperature guides say he should be in a 1tog he always felt freezing by the morning! :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

so glad Ben is getting better at sleep Lou! now we just need to work on YOU getting enough sleep :haha:
Take advantage of this while you can in case he regresses!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm not holding out any hope he'll do it again tonight Lisa!! Not a chance!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-that vid IS shocking! Those didn't have 5 pt harnesses though, so I assume that could make a big difference. But still super scary.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls my cousin has had her today bye c section mya was 4lb8half cant wait see her x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats to your cousin. I hope she is ok. Is Mya in NICU? :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats Caz!! Are they both ok? X


----------



## babyloulou

Congrats Caz!! Are they both ok? X


----------



## caz & bob

yes shes in nicu she sounded fine on the phone think she was glad get it over with because she not had a good pregnancy with this one x x x


----------



## SBB

Aw congrats caz! 

That vid is fairly shocking, more back up for me to go RF! The video says til they're 4or5 though and I don't think I've seen a seat here that goes that long! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Good catch on the harness Chell! I didn't notice that! But I did notice that the chest didn't really move that much away from the seat, the head/neck seems to give out before the chest moves forward so I'm not sure a 5-pt harness would make a difference?

I know they RF to 4-5 in some countries, but you do have to go with the limits of what is available to you. I've been reading that most kids hit the height limit before the weight limit so make sure pay attention to that when shopping too. But you're limited on height by what will fit in your car. Its all so tough to make these choices.. and with the high cost, you're committed to one choice once you make it, you know?


----------



## kcw81

Lisa you are a delightful cornacopia of knowledge! Thank u!


----------



## lisaf

lol, I spend a lot of time on google


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili's gonna be 5 before she outgrows the maxicosi!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Haha Jess!!! She probably will! The limit is 28 lbs, does anyone know if it has a height limit? S is about 26lbs I think so we really need to get the new one soon! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Not sure about what the limit is supposed to be for height Suz but Ben is almost too long- his feet are pressed up against the seat and he can't kick anymore! It does say they're only for up to 9 months I think for Maxicosi x


----------



## kcw81

Suz, 26lbs!!!! Imagine some icon right here: X that conveys sheer amazement!


----------



## kcw81

I suck at words with friends now and I am sad about it. I think you all have gotten awesome at it and I don't have the patience anymore to find the best spot for words. OR I think Jimmy won't let me anymore.


----------



## lisaf

hey, you just beat me by over 100points Casey!, lol! Am I not good enough to keep you satisified? ;)

The height limit on rear-facing seats is when their head is within 1 inch of the top of the seat (its different when FF). Feet length isn't an issue, their legs are going to get cramped space-wise if you ERF though. Its not dangerous to have their legs folded up etc. The only time cramped feet could be an issue is if your kid has hip problems that would be exacerbated by having their feet tucked up or crossed in front of them.


----------



## kcw81

I didn't mean any offense Lisa ! Ha. but you would beat me maybe if u didn't let me have access to the triples. I am excited for our new radian coming! I think Jim is actually too tall right now in our graco infant seat!


----------



## lisaf

yikes, how tall is he now? Which graco do you have?

I only give you access to the triples because you're a master of the 2 letter words and block my other options damnit, lol


----------



## kcw81

I don't know how tall he is! But he is 2 lbs under the max- it's a graco cheapest infant seat- snugride that goes to 22 lbs. Getting a new seat just in time! Ha. U can do 2 letter words too!


----------



## lisaf

lol, I've had to do the 2 letter ones out of desperation against you! :)


----------



## kcw81

Our 2001 escalade doesn't have the latches. Oh well. We might get a new car in the next year since this one has some probs. I like it tho- I feel like a gangster soccer mom in our old skool caddy!


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: Casey. Yeah, i think 2002 was the Latch beginnings.

Lisa- :rofl: OMGOSH about those nude stretchie pants! I was in knots laughing so hard! I couldn't keep my eyes off of them. hahahhaa


----------



## lisaf

lmao... my first thought was 'my ass looks like that' :rofl: I keep looking at it too, it doesn't stop being funny! :)


----------



## kcw81

Ummm nude stretch pants? Did you post a vid or something? Lemme see!


----------



## kcw81

Oh no she didn't! Haaaaaaaha! I saw it on fb just now Lisa!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I want some of them!! So funny!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

I just showed Lars. Haha. He's trying to sleep and I'm still laughing. Haha. I think he's going to sucker punch me. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Onelildream

Hey question for y'all... I stopped nursing 2 mo ago and still no af. What can I do to get her back? Do I need birth control to reset my hormones?

Jess u got any herbal remedies for that?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Evening primrose regulates hormones. Can't remember the name of it, but the stuff we all took as a herbal alternative to Clomid... It will come back to me... Nope can't remember what it's called. How about some acupuncture? Also reflexology would help. Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Agnus castus it's called Jess x


----------



## SBB

Soy isoflavones? 

Maca r
X x x


----------



## SBB

Soy isoflavones?

Maca also regulates hormones 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Although AC is what I blame for fucking up my hormones and giving me the eczema on my foof- that's when it started when I was taking that! :-(

Chell I would give it at least another month. I read 3 months is the average time after stopping nursing for AF- or 6 months after the birth x


----------



## SBB

Oh crap don't take that then chell - you don't want itchy foof! 

So... How was last night lou? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

The night was brilliant for me Suz- a bit less so for Ste :haha: he wasn't too bad but woke once every hour in the evening. After the feed at 11:30 he woke at 1am, 1:30, 3am and 3:30 but then slept until 8:30 :happydance: Ste says the wake ups were easy "pop the dummy" in though. He left me asleep though and I slept from 1am-8:30!!! :happydance: I feel great!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Wow lou good sleeping all round!!! You must feel like you're superwoman today! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Omg Lou I am so happy for you! Imagine a fun dancing celebrating icon here: x. 
Hi guys! Chell wait a little longer Hun- I know u are antsy but it will happen soon I bet ! Have you been dtd alot? Make sure you get yours too if u know what I mean, that might jog things!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell, my sister is still BF-ing, hasn't had AF since before Matteo was concieved AND she's pregnant! You may not need the :witch: to visit! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, great news on the sleeping! :hugs: x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls, any new news from Cat? I hope everyone is okay. I try to stay up to date as best I can. Jackson will be walking any day now...can't believe he'll be a year old soon. xx


----------



## laura6914

hey all,

Fab news on the sleep lou,

Caz glad mum and baby are well. Huge congrates.

erm..... cant remember what else i read. Think a lot was about a word game i have NO clue about :haha:

Shae is slamming my sauce pan lids off the floor making a right racket. He is showing no signs of walking or standing unaided for that matter.
He is 1 in just over 2 weeks i cant believe it. 

Oh and im 35 weeks today only 5 more to go :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:decorating finally done hers some pic of my walls and my new flooring and a pic of mya she cute x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0004.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4









Photo-0005.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 2









Photo-0006.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3









Photo-0007.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## laura6914

looks lovely caz and mya is so cute.

Is that real wood floor? It looks very nice. We have laminate that looks like real wood cause its so expensive. :haha: im a cheapo :haha:


----------



## lisaf

woo hoo!! Almost there Laura!

Mya is so cute, Caz!

I dont' know why I just realized this.. but the NICU nurses fed Daniel his first food (expressed colostrum). I'm now so sad realizing I didn't get to feed my baby his first meal :(


----------



## caz & bob

laura just laminate hun x x x


----------



## laura6914

oh dont feel sad lisa hunny :hugs: you know you would have fed him if you could. You didnt have a choice. :hugs:

It looks lovely caz. I really like it. did you find it difficult to put down? ours was a drama cause the floor wasnt straight :dohh:


----------



## Onelildream

Casey- yes we dtd about every other day but I'm not pregnant. When I was nursing max, we dtd every other day for over a year and a half and never got preg. That's why I went off nursing so fast. I knew it would take forever to get her back, but I thought maybe I could speed it up. I def don't want a rash on my vagina tho! Haha

My bellybutton is infected. Wtfrik? The only spot where I have a stretch mark. It hurts!


----------



## kcw81

Wow chell you guys act like newlyweds! Jealous.


----------



## kcw81

Does nursing lower sex drive or is that a myth and really we are just pooped from baby care? I loved my sex drive when preggo! Wish I still had it!


----------



## caz & bob

not really laura he put it down fairly quick tbh x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh wow! Mya is gorgeous! :hugs: x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hugs: Lisa. Same goes for Lili :( she wouldn't suckle so they fed her formula with a cup... You've more than made up for it since though! Check out your freezer! X


----------



## SBB

:hugs: lisa. I sort of know how you feel, I am feeling sad cos I fed sammuel formula when I was in a right state after he was born... Only about a days worth but it's something I really didn't want to do :( 
Thing is, we can't change it, and yes your definitely made up for it!! :hugs: 

Hey marg :wave: nice to see you! Wow can't believe he'll be walking soon! :D 

Caz shes a cutie! 

Can't remember what else I read sorry! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Casey I'm not sure about the sex drive... I didn't have much of one in pregnancy either!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I can't believe how big our babies are getting! :shock: Marg- Jackson looks so grown up now!! And Cade was 1 the other day too!! :shock:

Lisa/Suz- don't beat yourself up! It was a small amount of feeds out of hundreds of breast feeds xxx :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- a friend from work has just had a baby and sent me a message on Facebook asking for advice on slings. I told her I knew the perfect person to ask!! :winkwink: 

Her baby is a week old and she has an 18mth old too. She is BF and is struggling with keeping her eldest happy while feeding. She wants to know what is the best sling to wear comfortably around the house- she wants something that is the easiest to feed in- and that the baby can then sleep in while she plays with the little one??? I think she wants to wear it most of the day (she is very much of the mindset that a newborn shouldn't be put down to start with) I can't really advise her as I only have a Mei Tei and I found it impossible to feed Ben in it!! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and her baby is BIG! 9lb 12oz when born and already put nearly a pound on in a week x


----------



## SBB

Ok Lou, I'll post you some links in a bit. I WISH I'd had a ring sling and an SSC when sammuel was born. Both so easy on and off and simple to BF in! 

Just going to have dinner then I'll post some bits x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ok ta xx


----------



## SBB

Here you go lou: 

Soft structured carriers are really easy to use. Sammuel is up and down in his all day, takes about 30 seconds to get him up and in. To BF him I just loosen off one or both straps, and drop him down a little bit and he sits there feeding. 

I have one of these https://www.roseandrebellion.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6

And one of these https://www.sleepynico.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=18&sort=20a&page=2

I use the apple sleepy nico one more, it's all corduroy and I just find it that little bit comfier, but both are really good. 
Only thing with the nico is the crappy clips for the straps that go over your back. I got mine 2nd hand so not sure Whether the strap ive got is what it comes with or not. Anyway, I use the chest strap from the R&R which you can buy separately https://www.roseandrebellion.com/in...category_id=8&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=13
Anyway, once she's decided which carrier she likes I can do a video showing the difference and how I put it on if she wants... Rather than trying to explain it in writing! 

The other thing I have and is fab for BF is a ring sling, Sammuel is a but heavy now, but I wish I'd had one when he was a newborn. Its a bit of a minefield but this is a good brand: https://www.oschaslings.com/index.p...ath=80&zenid=bc685e1029e8ed5740db2d40d437a179
They are dead easy to use, but the weight is lopsided so I think these are probably only good up to a few months for wearing for long periods. 
Anyway, once baby is in you simply loosen and Lower to feed, then tighten back up. 

I'd suggest she looks on YouTube for breastfeeding ring sling, and breast feeding SSC, there will be loads of helpful videos. 

In an ideal world I'd have one ring sling and one SSC. 

Hopefully that's not too confusing!


----------



## SBB

Lou send her this link too: https://www.slingguide.co.uk/instructions.php it has loads of links to good bids on YouTube, the 'how to bf in a ring sling' is really good. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Suz- you're a star! I'll send her all of that :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

the moby wrap is supposed to be easy to BF in also. I think there are a few similar style ones that aren't as complicated to put on (not that its hard once you get the hang of it). They're perfect for newborns though.


----------



## lisaf

oh, and thanks girls, I know I would have fed him if I could... they actually gave him my milk so its not a formula guilt, just a sadness that I missed out on seeing him eat his first food ever in his life. It makes me realize that if someone DARES to give him solid food without me there, I don't know if I will ever get over it.


----------



## Onelildream

Better warn your inlaws, Lisa. If u turn your back, you mil might be giving Daniel his first cup of coffee and a scone next week! Crazy lady! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

DH insists they know better than to try it


----------



## SBB

Yes def warn them Lisa!!!

The moby is good that's what I had, but the ring sling and SSC are much less of a faff I think! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I can barely believe that I am writing this but Ben went to bed at 7:30, woke once at 9 for his dummy, dream feed at 11:30, dummy wake up at 12:30 then slept through til 8!! :shock: So 7 and a half hours is technically STTN I believe!! :shock:

The craziest thing of all is that usually when he wakes he's hysterical instantly- but at 8 Ste heard him making noises on his monitor- he went in and he was lay on his front talking to his toy dog!! :shock: :happydance:

Lisa- I definitely agree with the others that you should "politely" warn the IL about the feeding thing! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

:gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: happy friday staying in waiting for the carpet man for my stairs i have picked black my hall is white lime black so think it will go nice all my house nearly done now for Christmas nice and cosy we will be well think i am going to o soon bad pains i have had for 3 days now going to do a opk in a bit x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha! :rofl: Surely I don't deserve the guns after all this time Suz!!! :rofl:

Right we're off to Skegness with Ben and the dogs! Ben's first time on a beach


----------



## caz & bob

have fun lou x x x


----------



## SBB

Nah lou I am very happy for you! have a good day! Hope you managed to sleep as well... 

Caz it all sounds lovely... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Ben deserves a major treat for being such a good sleeper for mommy! :)


----------



## kcw81

Yay Lou! It's about time geesh! And it's great he woke up happy and rested! Keep up the good work! Yay!!! Suz you gotta be next! Are you gonna use the crib soon? I think you are still in bed with S right?


----------



## SBB

No Casey I like co-sleeping :D I might put the cot down at the side of our bed and see what he's like with that though... MAYBE!!!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

We didn't make it to Skeggy! There was a big accident on the main bypass- they closed the road and there were huge diversions! We crawled along for 3 hours then gave up and came home! :dohh: Ben was whinging and the dogs were overheating as the car wasn't moving to keep the air con cool so we thought we'd better turn around! We stopped at a lovely pub instead and had lunch though!


----------



## SBB

:dohh: well you can't have a baby who sleeps through the night AND a nice day out obviously!! 

Ok I just put Sammuels cot down at the side of the bed, so it's no longer the same level as our bed. I hope I don't forget in the night and let him roll off!!!! Will see if he sleeps any better. 

To be fair if he's not poorly he only wakes for a quick feed now anyway then straight back to sleep.... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Does any one else's baby sweat when they feed?! Sammuel sweats loads!!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh well Lou! Sounds like a nice lunch! 

Suz let us know how that goes. I know u wanna co-sleep till he's 10!

Shit I just got my bikinis from vics secret and the large tops are too small!!! That's as big as they go! Why don't they have xl halter bikini tops for big tata moms??


----------



## SBB

I was thinking 12 actually :haha: 

Really your boobs aren't even THAT big! That's silly a large is too small :growlmad:

X x.


----------



## lisaf

I remember buying a built-in-bra tank there once... I actually had a nip slip in it because it really wasn't big enough even though I ordered the largest size. I don't understand how a place that is so well branded as the place to go for boob-covering can so poorly provide for the large-breasted. I think I was only a DD at the time too.
What happens to women who get boob jobs to go big?


----------



## kcw81

I know!!! Seriously I am a dd and that is not like, really rare!!! Imam
Too saggy for a one piece . I bet the boob job ladies get suits tailored!


----------



## SBB

Well asleep in the low cot 10 mins and he's up :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Maybe he's just got to get used to it a bit Suz :shrug: Or maybe he's not ready?? Where does he usually sleep in the evening before you go to bed?


----------



## babyloulou

Casey-that's crazy that is supposed to be the largest size!! Send it back and try somewhere else x


----------



## kcw81

Yeah Lou i will try something else. Its so weird that vs is known for booby experts but not in swim i guess. Suz has he been up all day?


----------



## SBB

He's had no afternoon nap and I think he's just over tired. He normally goes to sleep in our bed in the evening and he doesnt wake up til we go to bed...


X x.


----------



## babyloulou

Ahhh he's just used to a big comfy squashy bed then Suz!!  Have you been using the cot joined onto your bed in the night? Or does he spend the night in your bed?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey :guns: :guns: How dare you be buying bikinis! I'm never going to show my midrift the light of day again! :rofl: :rofl:

Suz, where does he nap in the day? I got Lili used to her cot by putting her in it for her naps during the day. :hugs:

Lili is ill again. :cry: Joe's still away... and she's waking 4 or 5 times in the night...


----------



## SBB

He spends the night in our bed lou... I think he Finds the crappy cot mattress really uncomfortable!

He naps in our bed in the day too... I did put him in his cot for a while for naps but stopped doing it, and now his cot is full of stock for the shop :haha: 

Aw Jess sorry she is poorly and Joe isn't there :hugs: must be really hard with no support. Can you call on family/friends to come and take her for a bit at the weekend? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry she's poorly Jess :-( I agree with Suz- get someone to come and help you :hugs:

Suz- so he must just be really used to your bed then! Have you tried lying him on that dressing gown he loves so much in the crib?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I might go and see my Dad, but you know what it's like, you never really switch off and let other people get on with it! I'll survive! :)

Just watching Strictly... Gotta love a bit of brucey! :)


----------



## babyloulou

That's the only one I don't watch Jess. Usually because it's on at the same time as Dancing On Ice! Does that mean DOI is about to start too?? Or is it a Strictly special ir something? X

When is Joe back? X


----------



## lisaf

Casey - you can get one piece suits that have underwired bra built in. Don't ask me where, I just know I've found them before. Though most have what I refer to as 'boob pockets' :haha:

Sorry Lili is sick!! :(


----------



## kcw81

Sorry lilli is sick Jess! Lisa those underwire one piece suits are a joke. My saggers need a halter so I can tie super tight in the back and round the neck to pull them up! I hate gravity!


----------



## kcw81

Suz buy a new mattress for that thing if it sucks!


----------



## lisaf

ah, I understand Casey


----------



## lisaf

oh, and you know how I said I didn't trust SIL to not flake out on us for full-time childcare?
She left early today.. because she wasn't feeling well. Yeah.. I'm totally vindicated for not pulling Daniel out of daycare!
DH thinks she is talking to her ex-fiance/boyfriend again too.. we'll see what happens there.

So I come home at 4:25 and Daniel is up.. my MIL tells me she tried to put him down for a nap at 4:15 but he just wanted to play and talk. Even DH is fed up with her not following our instructions. And of course he'll babble at her, she doesn't leave him alone to drift off, she stands there and talks/sings to him. He babbles himself to sleep all the time too! You have to try for more than 5 minutes! I let him take a 20 minute nap a while later. I actually wasn't so much fed up, I just expect her to mess up like this every time. And it just makes me not trust her as much, and then of course SIL stuff was more irritating to me.. she KNOWS my MIL doesn't keep Daniel's routine, but she left anyway. I count on her to police my MIL about this stuff.


Oh, and I weighed in at the gym today :( I gained .25lbs ... I did lose half an inch off my butt, but I was going so regularly that I'm just bummed I didn't lose any more. I've been eating like crazy so its not like I was doing everything right, but still.. just sucky. I was counting on some great loss numbers to motivate me to keep going. I almost didn't even stay to work out... but of course that would be sheer stupidity so I did.
Need to eat healthier snacks and get more sleep so I have more energy. Thats my plan for this next month.


----------



## kcw81

Lisa be patient! Longterm weight loss takes a long time! Plus you haven't been dieting and you are staying level on weight so I bet continuing the workouts and making some adjustment to your diet will get you some lbs dropped. Keep it up! Losing some of yr butt is great too! That must mean sOme fat is converting to muscle so it doesn't weigh any less but takes up less space and will help yr metabolism. What is your workout routine? 

I still do cardio everyday- like 30 mins. Usually the treadmill or bike and it totally gets old but i force myself cuz I always feel so much better after. Like I really accomplished something. I am proud that I kept working out thru pregnancy up to the day before labor! I think it totally helped my labor go fast and also made it easier to jump back on the exercise after birth. 

Ugh yr mil sounds like a space cadet! So not into adhering to rules! At least she is easygoing. That is nice. Sil sounds Like trouble.


----------



## lisaf

SIL is pretty much a mess.. her life just fell apart over the last 8 years or so.
MIL is a space cadet, lol. I'm actually pretty worried about her though, she should not be this forgetful for her age :(

I know it is a long process to lose weight and heck, the day before I ate a personal frozen pizza for lunch, had a bagel and cream cheese for breakfast, ate a huge burrito for lunch and munched on 3 mini cupcakes at work. PLUS some snacks in between.. I can't eat like that and expect to lose weight unless I'm a professional athlete like Michael Phelps :haha: (do you remember reading how much he ate every day?!?!)
I need to rethink my eating, its just so easy to grab convenience foods.

I'm working out at Curves.. its circuit training.. you do muscle training but at a pace that keeps your heartrate up so its cardio at the same time. You spend 30 seconds on each machine and 30 seconds on a 'recovery station' in between (its a shock-absorbant platform where you jog in place/dance etc). Its a 30 minute workout on the circuit with 10 minutes of stretching afterwards.
They even have this new smartcard program where you swipe your card before each machine, it has your range of motion programmed and measures the effort/strength you put into each rep. It sets a target for you based on your previous performances so it makes sure you don't slack off and pushes you to improve. It tracks your progress so you can check your muscle groups and make sure you're working things evenly too. Even though my other measurements didn't show a lot of progress I showed a steady, strong improvement in caloric burn and improvement in strength.

Last time I did curves, I lost 12 inches my first month (was not eating like this though, lol... and I was a lot younger and probably had better metabolism). So this month was a bit of a letdown compared to the last time I joined up. Its discouraging to have my progess go so slow though since I have SO much to lose


----------



## kcw81

Once u get the diet cleaned up it will come faster! Working outs the hardest part I think and u r doing that! Healthier foods become tastier once u start really seeing progress - keep going! Ugh I am up and no reason to be Right now. Good night Lisa! Go to sleep!


----------



## lisaf

night! I'll be in bed once I finish pumping


----------



## lisaf

:dohh: I was wondering why the suction was so crap on my pump just now.. then realized I had pinched the tubing :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Hi ladies. Lisa- sorry bout everything. Ugh.

Casey I love halters too. I wear a onepiece but it's hard to find them in halters. There are some cute dress style ones right now but I dunno if they are my style. Not sure what to wear on my cruise.

Sooooo lactose intolerance is back in full vengeance. Booo. But hey, if I eat a lot of cheese, maybe I can lose some more weight before my cruise. Hahaha


----------



## Onelildream

I better hurry and get pregnant so I can have dairy again!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: Lisa sorry about mil/SIL/weight! It will come off in time but I know sometimes you need that boost to inspire you to carry on.. 

I put S in the cot last night, stayed in there 2 hours. He was up a lot in the night, not lots of times but when he was up he was crying. I bet there's another damn tooth on it's way, he's always like this when a tooth is about to come through :( 

He's in it again for his nap now... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Good job trying the cot suz, sorry he cried. hope he gets used to it and sleeps longer chunks soon! U think his 8th tooth is coming? Wow! 

Chell wishing you ovulation dust!


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's two bottom teeth are coming through brown in the middle :-( Apparently it can be a side effect of having antibiotics in Neonatal and there's nothing they can do! :-( They look manky and unclean :-(


----------



## SBB

oh no lou... will they stay like that? Did they tell you at the time? 

How did he sleep last night (crosses fingers!) 

Sammuel is having his naps today in his cot. 

Guess what? I think he has made up a sign for something!!! He does this little thing with his hand and I think it means mummy :cloud9: he kept doing it today when he wanted me :D and he does a wave thing for Granny Alli! It's so cute! 

Did I tell you about the lady with the 16month old that was over the other day? He signs everything. He's quite a quiet boy, and doesn't really talk. But he knows the signs for potty, mama, all animals, everything! He doesn't have cats but when he saw the cats he did whiskers sign - amazing! AND, he made up his own sign for his grandmas dog! And taught one of his friends who's 2 a sign as well - I think it's so clever :) 

Chell do you do signing? Does anyone else? I have a feeling I may have asked this a few days ago.. Sorry! :blush: 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I sign with Lili. We sing songs with signs and I tell her what I'm doing with signs. She understands more than she can do! 

I got a walkers for Lili yesterday as she's just big enough for it now! She does quite get it though. She thinks its the jumperoo!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Yes Suz. I sign and think it is a Godsend for little boys that talk later than girls! I did it with my dd too,tho. I teach them all the animals, bedtime signs, food signs," I want" signs... It's so important, I think, to be able to communicate before they can speak. It eliminates the eh eh eh whining and unnecessary crying. My kids would even talk and sign until they were about 2. My dd is learning more signs in kindergarten and teaching us at home. :) I love sign!


----------



## Onelildream

I usually start signing around 5 mo but they will pick it up any age after that. Babies want to communicate! I cannot wait until Connor starts signing. I will start signing with him pretty soon. Prob next week when he is 5 mo. Eek. I better brush up on my signs!


----------



## kcw81

What is a walker JEss? 

Suz, that is great about your clever Sammuel! We don't sign but jimmy does reach out for me when he wants me, if that is a sign. Also he yells really loud nonstop when he isn't getting attention or entertainment, if that is a sign. ha.

Lou will only his baby teeth be stained, but then his real teeth will be normal? he can always get cosmetic veneers or crowns put over those two manky ones once his permanents come in. I have veneers on my two front teeth, it is no big deal, they are just like regular teeth, although it costs. 

Hey Jess or anyone who has flown with a pump, must you bring the pump on the plane even if you won't have to pump till you get to your destination? I guess the worry is that they lose my suitcase or break my pump. It will be difficult to lug the hospital pump around the airport if I have to bring it on the plane. 

I am getting my hooha area waxed today ! Scared! I know it will hurt SOO bad. I did it once before and it was really painful, especially when they wax basically the inside parts of your vag! I will let you all know if it is almost as bad as labor.


----------



## kcw81

How the hizell do you teach signing? It would be nice to get rid of that EH EH EH loud yelling you just mentioned chell, although mostly I know what it means, it means MOM get over here and entertain me!!


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> I will let you all know if it is almost as bad as labor.

Are you taking the piss?! Nothing could be as painful as labor!!!

A walker is a baby walker thing, you put them in a seat and the thing has wheels on the bottom so they walk themselves along! 

Chell I had slacked with signing and only do a couple. But I am def going to pick it up again now you've said that and I've seen that little boy. 
At the moment we just do potty and more. 

Casey you just sign when you do certain things. So when he eats you just do the sign and say eat or food. Same with potty/nappy. Sleep, milk, more, etc etc. You can read up on what sign is what or just make up your own! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

I know suz! Labor tops all! Did I tell u that the day after I gave birth in the hospital the father in law came to visit and he had the nerve to say giving birth is prob comparable to passing a kidney stone/ which he had . He said it was really painful. I wanted to get a gun and shoot him on the spot.


----------



## SBB

I actually would have killed him. Seriously who says that kind of stuff to a woman who's JUST given birth?!?! 

x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls got a nice + opk today see what tomorrows is like woopp baby mya is doing good they have took her off antibiotics and put her in a cot she will soon be home new born clothes are to big on her that how tiny she is she guzzling bottles down to x x x


----------



## kcw81

I know!! It's horrible! I think he is just really unperceptive and socially stupid. He normally isn't mean or anything so I think he is just clueless. The mil should have got mad too but she stayed quiet . I am sitting there with a ripped vagina bleeding into my diaper and strange new exploded Butthole parts that came out and now reside outside my butt and he says this. To make matters worse i told dh how mad that comment makes me and how unfair it was and he goes " well imagine fitting something the size of a marble thru a skinny tube the size of your iPod charger wire."


----------



## SBB

kcw81 said:


> I am sitting there with a ripped vagina bleeding into my diaper and strange new exploded Butthole parts that came out and now reside outside my butt

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I'd have killed your DH too! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

No they didn't warn me Suz- but I should have thought about it really cos I've got a ridge on my teeth from Neonatal antibiotics too- luckily my ridge is the same colour as my teeth so is barely noticeable unless I point it out to people. Looks like Ben's is going to be brown though. 

Casey- it tends to follow through to the second teeth too and if it's like mine it will be every tooth not just the front ones! 

Apparently 90% of babies that have antibiotics in Neonatal have some form of damage or discolouration to their teeth :-(


----------



## SBB

That sucks lou :( do you feel like he definitely needed the drugs or they just gave them as it's standard? 

How did he sleep last night? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Lou how do you feel about it? Are you sad? You can totally get crowns If you want. Would you want to? Buy him some movie star front teeth?


----------



## babyloulou

I think we'll have too see how bad they are Casey. The doctor says there's no way of knowing- he said the whole tooth could go brown or the colour could wear off as the tooth grows and not be very noticeable- we'll just have to wait and see x

Suz- that's a hard question- I'm not sure to be honest. He was breathing very erratic and he was struggling to breathe so I'm not sure what else they could have done :shrug:


----------



## SBB

It sounds like he definitely needed them. I just wondered if you are pissed off at the hospital about it... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Yeah just have to wait n see Lou. At least he is adorable otherwise. my friends baby came out with a strawberry birthmark smack on his face. It is fading but it looks like hr got some fruit jelly on his chin permanent! Ben has a perfect face and big blue eyes - the ladies will like him no matter what! Xxoo


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have to say that the pain I as in after giving birth was worse that the giving birth pain. Like Casey my bum was inside out and I had to sit on a doughnut! :rofl: I would have literally throttled anyone who dared deny my pain though!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lou are you watching x factor? I am behind but I'm thinking kitty might annoy you as much as Katy did last year!!! if she gets through... But I'm guessing she will! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, sorry about bens teeth. :hugs: xx

Suz, kitty can't go thru!!! She is a moron.


----------



## SBB

That's exactly why she will go through! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think all the contestants are pretty crap this year- there's no one amazing! There's loads of copy-cats whxih is annoying! Kitty is a direct copy of Katie- she's trying to sing like her and even act like her! :growlmad: Then there is a boy in Gary's group who is definitely trying to copy Aiden from last year too- just like him!!! And also a girl in Kelly Rowland's group that is a dead ringer for Diana Vickers!! What's with all the copying!?!?!


----------



## Onelildream

What's x factor? I don't watch much tv. Unless it has Dora or Diego. :)


----------



## SBB

Like American idol chell... 

I quite like a few of them... And I like the new judges and I thought I'd hate them! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I like the new judges- except Kelly- she gets on my tits!! :haha: I'd like Dannii back- I like Dannii! I prefer Tulisa to Cheryl though!


----------



## kcw81

Well getting your vag fully waxed for an hour was a breeze compared to labor! Not even close. Being in the salon away from everything was nice even tho she was ripping my skin. I think I will keep going every month so I can be hair free and dh can bond with Jimmy for a couple hours. It's a good reason to take off cuz It's for his benefit .


----------



## lisaf

I think thats a great idea Casey! Let the boys bond and get some girl time... though I'd probably prefer a pedicure or massage, lol.

I'm trying to do baby sign but I keep forgetting to do it in front of him.

Sorry about the teeth Lou! I hope it fades down to nothing! I know tons of people with white spots on their teeth from flouride.


So we went down to the outlets today, spent too much money but mostly on stuff for Daniel, lol. Its just too easy to spend money on kids!!

Someone approached me while we were out. She started out saying 'now that is one baby who isn't undernourished' which I took to be a very nice compliment ... then she told me my baby was overweight. I politely disagreed with her and said he was in the 75th percentile so he's a little larger than average but still quite normal and actually tall for his age, so she replied that he WAS overweight then. I told her he's quite proportional and when he crawls it will come off. She said 'oh yes, you'll have to make sure it does' and then told me not to feed him any fast food. I told her he was 17lbs and she thought I meant he was 17lbs OVER the weight he 'should' be. I know she was deluded and she really was just a stupid bitch, Daniel barely has one thigh roll! Really, not that bad! But I kind of suspect she only made those comments (especially the fast food one) because I am very overweight. I wish I had made some kind of comment like his diaper makes him look huge because we had to get the large size to contain his balls...


----------



## kcw81

OMG Lisa the nerve of that lady! She must be crazy saying something like that and how rude!!! I am sorry! I Wish you would have given her a big smack on the head! What a bitch. I don't understand how some people don't understand how they come across to others, like she has no perceptive skills whatsover or social smarts to know that it is not cool or okay to say something like that! Plus it isn't even true but it is beside the point because like you said, she was judging you. Ugh! She needs to get some karma payback somehow. 

Its so easy to spend money on kids! They don't have anything ! They need everything.


----------



## lisaf

lol.. yeah, well I get home, I wash his new teething toys, then add them to his toy basket and realize he now has like 14 teething things, lol... not sure 'need' is really the right word ;)


----------



## kcw81

Yeah they don't need that stuff I guess u r right! Back on the old days a baby got a blanket and a rattle and that's about it! Isn't it such a racket? All this baby gear we have to make things easier? Such a mass money racket! 

We bought like 8 pacis to try to get Jimmy to use one and he ended up hating pacis! I am glad but we have this waste here. Also his spendy petunia pickle bottom diaper bag I got is a waste so far I never use it. It was 120. Dumb. The stroller hasnt gotten much use either- it's a bob and it was over 300. Oh well- it will come in handy soon enuff. What is a waste for u so far?


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- sorry. :( some people are just rude! Lars and I were talking about this the other day... Where are manners anymore?! I am so happy maddies school enforces silly rules on the playground like, if u are playing a game, you cannot exclude anyone, and if u don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all. So silly but I'm glad there are some kids learning manners!!!! Seriously wish I were with you for that! Stupid hootch! I had 2 very very fat babies and I would have loved to dig in to her!

So speaking of useless crap for babies; I'm looking for the best jumper or activity center. I saw one at Walmart I think I like. Anyone have a bright starts one?


----------



## Onelildream

Kc why don't u use the diaper bag? Where do u put stuff when u go out?
The bob will come in handy if u jog with Jimmy, right?


----------



## lisaf

Our stroller was a great purchase.. almost $500 but we love it, great quality
I have 2 jujube diaper bags and love them both, they were pretty spendy, lol.

I almost feel like his swing was a waste.. it was a life saver in the beginning but he really doesn't care about it now and it was almost $200
The diaper changing caddy was pretty much a waste
ditto for the mobile, though maybe he'll like the light show when he's older

I have quite a few things we've never used (like the pack n play but that was free from a friend)
I wasted a ton of money on pregnancy books that I never read
I have a suspicion the bath toy caddy might be a waste, lol, but we have years of bath toy management ahead of us so we'll see
I totally over-bought on crib sheets, but I didn't realize how many I already had.
I also bought this pricey diaper rash cream on the recommendation of our friends, only he's almost never had a rash! (hm, wonder if they would want to buy the tub off of us, lol)
way too many bath towels too, though some of that was gifts
fancy burp cloths, lol.. 

up until a couple weeks ago I would say bibs too, but now the drooling has set in lol


----------



## lisaf

hmm, we're skipping the jumper/activity center one ourselves

I think there are some that allow the toys to switch out so you can keep it 'fresh' can't remember which one that was.

I entered to win the bright starts table one on facebook :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Agreed on the swing. Connor loved it in the beginning but hates it now. Luckily mine turns in to a bouncer. I think I might pack the swing part up now.
I use my diaper caddy every change... But I don't have a changing table so I lug it all around like that.
Other than that since this is baby #3 for me, I knew the stuff I would use and not use.... So I don't have anything I wish I didn't buy. Prob had a ton ofthat crap with my first. Haha.
Lisa do u think more expensive diapers make for no diaper rashes? My kids have only had a diaper rash maybe 2 or 3 times each, ever.


----------



## Onelildream

Bright starts one has loops for your own toys. I love that I can put a baby down for a sec while I make lunch or something, and Connor hates the activity mat I bought. I wish I would have got the better playmat but $75 made me cringe thinking of him only playing with it for a few months. He is getting sick of the bouncer and still can't enjoy the bumbo bc he's not eating yet, so I am at a loss on where tO put him when I need to do something real quick like switch the laundry or wipe Max's butt. Haha I'm hoping the jumperoo will be a hit


----------



## Onelildream

Ps I love Harry potter but the book isn't grabbing my attention. I've never read them. Do u think I can get in to them even if I have already seen the movies?


----------



## lisaf

I think once you get to the 3rd book it will grab your attention more.. the movies started to leave stuff out at that point. I LOVE the books, but it does take some of the suspense out when you know what is going to happen. I still think she is a great writer, its so descriptive. You might even have some stuff filled in that you missed during the movies or understand some back story that they only hinted at on the screen.


I'm almost regretting the play gym I bought.. I think it is way way better than most of the other ones I saw, but I did spend a lot on it and I can never be bothered to pull it out and usually just plop him on the floor with a toy instead. I may sell it on, or save for the next kid, or just take the toys off and let him get some use out of that.


----------



## lisaf

I don't know if the pricier diapers help (makes me wonder about my friend who insisted on using 'green' disposables and had some really rough rash battles... the one who recommended that cream I regret buying.. I do wonder if a more traditional brand would have kept her daughter drier). We've only really used pampers.. we hated the cheapos from BRU.. they didn't stay on well and leaked.

I'm shopping for more cloth diapers right now :)


----------



## Onelildream

Nice. There was an article in the paper about that early potty training Suz does. I think it's awesome but there were women that have never bought diapers bc they potty trained their babies?! I still don't get it.

I use pampers too. Love them! Do u do gifts to grow? I am almost to the largest prize they have. :) few more months! Haha.


----------



## Onelildream

Eek. I better go to bed! We've got somefriends coming over in the morn for the day. I better get some shut eye so I don't sleep away the morning! Lisa play me on words. We're almost done with that game. I'm ready to start a new one!

TTY all later!


----------



## lisaf

what is gifts to grow?


----------



## SBB

Chell I know someone who used nappies for only 6 weeks... The concept is that babies don't like to poo themselves and that the only reason we keep babies in nappies to 2.5/3 is because the nappy companies have sold us that idea and make the most money. So basically we teach our babies to poo themselves, then 2-3 years later teach them not to! 
So anyway, from birth the idea is that you hold them over a potty after every feed and frequently throughout the day. They learn very early the signs that they need to go, and start to give signs and hold it in really early. 
When my mum went to Sri Lanka none of the babies had nappies on, and at 1 they were totally potty trained. The mums carry them around in slings and just hold them out to pee! 
I think it's a big commitment to do it so early though. Much easier to do it part time. We prob put sammuel on the potty 3/4 times a day. He still has some wet nappies and sometimes poos in one if we haven't put him on enough.

Re wasting money, things I thought were a waste are: 
Moses basket. Never wanted the damn thing and went against my instincts and bought one anyway :dohh: it was useful to store washing :haha: and I sold it for what I paid. 
Vibrating 'bouncer' chair which he hated, and it didn't bloody bounce!! 
Bumbo he was too big for really and didn't like. 

Sammuel did 8-1 in his cot. Then 1-3 but was upset after that so came in with us. Don't know if he is just too hot or what. Or teeth, again. 
I hardly slept though cos he wasn't next to me :( 

Does anyone have a cot bumper? He is such a sleep roller he keeps hitting his head on the bars. But I have read a few things about them being dangerous? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I haven't got a traditional cot bumper because of them being dangerous (well I have got one that matches the nursery but used it as decoration and took it off once he moved to his cot) We have the Airwrap ones on- they are brilliant- without those Ben was whacking his head, getting his arms and legs stuck etc..

Our biggest wastes were his swing and his vibrating chair - he hated both!! Apart from that I think we've used pretty much everything- oh apart from mountains of clothes that he's never had chance to wear all of yet!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: all well dinner on the go jelly and ice-cream for after yum yum her is a pic of my opk s x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0011.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kcw81

The vibrating chair! I forgot ! What a waste ours is in the garage. The swing and pack n play weren't used at all either. The moby wrap not used . I don't know yet if the jumperoo was worth it- he still sort of hates it. He gets in there and basically still looks for me to entertain him! So i sing and smile and talk to him while he sits in it! I think he will like the stroller when he is a little bigger. And my diaper bag- it just sits in the car. I haven't had to change him while out anywhere yet and it would be just as easy to stick his diapers and wipes and a change of clothes in a plastic grocery bag. The diaper bag is huge and I just don't need to lug it around! 

I love pampers chell- he doesn't get rashes ever nor leaks. Of course me saying that will jinx him. I think I have the bright starts mat- it's cool - or it's baby Einstein? Shoot i have to check - it has the holes . Chell can't you put him in the Bumbo without feeding him to do stuff ?


----------



## SBB

Sammuel signed potty :happydance: then pooed in his nappy :dohh: cos I didn't realise that's what he was signing as he's never done it before! I wasn't sure if he was doing 'potty' 'granny alli' or just waving! But he told me so hopefully he will start telling me more! 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Cool suz! Oh yeh we had to put the bumper in our crib cuz his poor head was getting bar marks! It seems perfectly safe to me.


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- I love the early potty training! I think it's brill. I guess it is all about time. I find it difficult to find the time, but I suppose I could make the time! Is it too late for trying now? I have a bumper too.

Kc I do put him in the bumbo with the tray but since he's still a little guy and can't sit up yet, he slouches over and then bangs his face on the tray or just looks uncomfortable and cries. I feel so bad. I just want something entertaining for him so I can be hands free for a min. Any suggestions?


----------



## kcw81

Only thing I can think of is the boppy or the infant chair or laying him on a safe area of the carpet where you can still see him from the kitchen. Sooo... An activity mat will work. His heads too floppy yet for the jumper. Does he try to roll off the boppy? Boppy on the kitchen floor might work?


----------



## SBB

Chell we had a playmat 'gym' thing and that worked great, ad the jumperoo was a life saver! 

We didn't start EC til 6 months so def not too late... And if you're just chilled about it, if you have time do it, but if not don't! I think you said he pees on you fairly often when you change him? I read (in the 5 pages of the book I read :haha:) that can be a good sign that he is happier peeing outside of his nappy, since he does it when you take it off. If he poos at a certain time of day, like 1st thing in the morning, try putting him on them to start with. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh I read about 'pillow' type bumpers being unsafe, but I think normal bumpers are ok... Lou is yours really thin? Does it still hurt if he bangs his head? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Cool about Sammuel signing potty! Now you need to teach him the sign for poo! :) Lili signed milk this morning! Then promptly threw a hissy cos I didn't get it fast enough!! :rofl:

Puss uses Lili's bouncey chair more than she ever has!!! And it was an expensive one from mamas and papas!! Other than that I've made sure she's played and used everything!! Whether she likes it or not!!

Suz, we use an airwrap in Lili's cot. Not very pretty but stops her arms coming out of the cot!! 

Can anyone tell me what I do about towels?! Lili's almost too big for the baby towels we have... Are their bigger versions or do I use a grown up towel?!


----------



## kcw81

Grown up towel Jess! No need to buy a new one! Just wrap her up in your smaller adult towels!


----------



## SBB

I'd prob just use an adult towel, but there are bigger ones. 2 of ours are quite big and fine for S so would be ok for Lili... Ikeas are quite big... 
I love him in his little hooded towel it's so cute! 

I'll have to learn the sign for poo! I'm so glad they're starting to sign :happydance: 

Is lili better? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys, Subject: Sippy cups. Please discuss and explain. Thanks.
Haha. seriously though, so what is the deal, am I supposed to start doing BM in the sippy cup instead of a bottle? When? Can I wait till he is 1 and is eating more solid meals? Are there awesome starting out brands of cup to use that makes it easy or should I just buy any old cheap ones from walmart?

Oh yeah, Chell, I checked and I have the Tiny Love activity mat in the small version and then I also bought the extra large Tiny Love Super Mat when he started rolling further. The Tiny love is decent, it has holes for extra toys and songs and lights and stuff that most of them have.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, she's still ill and very grouchy with it. And not eating! Hard work and quite stressful!!

Lou, I want to know about that too... Lili has water in a cup, but when are we suposed to drop the bottles? Surely not whilst it's still so important to them... :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

daniel is getting too big for his towels too

just bought a bunch of cloth diapers online! :) Once they are here and washed we'll be making the transition! Now what do I do with all our disposables.. it will be nice to have them for outings or backups in case of a laundry emergency etc, but he might just outgrow them and we'd never use them... do I use them up first? Not sure here!


----------



## lisaf

ooh, yes, I'm so confused over the whole bottle/cup/sippy cup transition?


----------



## SBB

I don't know about sippy cups, over the last few days S has had one a couple of times.... Not much help really! 

Lisa someone bought us a pack of nappies and we just gave them away... 
Really pleased you are making the transition :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess sorry she's still poorly :( it sucks Joe isn't there to share looking after her :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I mostly stuck with Fuzzibunz (got 6 or 7 of those I think), got another flip cover and 3 more inserts though.. also got a shell and a few inserts for Best Bottoms, a happy heiny, and another bumgenius
I think that should be enough! :) I think we'll stick with fuzzibunz for daycare, or maybe flip, I dont' know.. I dont' want to confuse her and want it to be easy for her.. the flip system is actually very easy.


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lisa, do you know where I can watch a video of how to install the Radian? What was that link you showed me before? Having trouble here - we don't have latch tethers and it is confusing DH.


----------



## kcw81

Lisa! Nevermind, he says that he can figure it out, he is being weird. I guess we are having trouble figuring out how to put this extra pillow piece installed that is came with. I don't know! DH wants me to quit trying to search the internet for help and take care of jimmy! gotta go


----------



## lisaf

Hmm, not sure exactly what kind of situation you're dealing with for the install.. there are several different kinds of belts, even in the shoulder/lap belt variety. Here is a pdf that goes over some of the different kinds of belts and how to get them to lock the belt part. https://fcs.tamu.edu/safety/passenger_safety/pdf/understanding_your_safety_belt.pdf
Some tips:
https://www.car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=28539

But if you really need help, post on that message board.. include all details (age/weight of child, make model and year of car, RF or FF, seatbelt type, specify a belt installation etc.. and include pictures of what you can get done on your own and they can help you). The ladies there are super nice and helpful.
Also, you can call your local fire department and see if they have a certified tech who can help you install it.


----------



## lisaf

Daniel was up twice last night crying and needing to be fed. Feel free to laugh at me girls, lol!

We think he's teething.. he's getting so grumpy at times and even spent 20 minutes screaming his head off for no reason today :( Poor guy! Hope my amber necklace comes soon!!!!


----------



## kcw81

Maybe he is needing more oz per day? or is he just fussy not hungry?


----------



## lisaf

He'll just sit there and grunt and groan. Yesterday he'd whine like that unless he had a toy in his mouth. He'd pull the toy out then whine and if it didn't make it back to his mouth quickly he'd start crying.

Today he was whining like that so we got a freezer toy out for him, it soothed him for a while but then he just lost it and was screaming his head off (had only been an hour or so since he BF'd). I almost offered the boob just for comfort, but the way he's been hurting my nipples, we tried other things first and DH took him for a walk.


----------



## kcw81

Oh man lisa what a grump! Jimmy was like that too for awhile back when he was about Daniels age and always seeming Like he needed to suck on things and teeth things, that's when we were trying binkies, but he never got a tooth and it Just passed. I think maybe that's when I increased his ounces per bottle and slightly more total per day.


----------



## lisaf

hmm, well he BF'd all day, lol.. I guess I can stick him on the boob more when he's with me.. I can make his bottles bigger during the week.

Grrr.. Daniel is up again.. only 2 hours since going down... poor guy.


----------



## kcw81

Poor baby! This will pass soon hopefully. He is bound to be worn out after this weekends interrupted sleeps.


----------



## SBB

Sorry about your sucky sleep Lisa :( hope he's better soon... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls- sorry about your rubbish sleep Lisa :hugs: It sounds like he is growth spurting and wants more boob xx

Hi everyone else :hi:

Well we made it to Skegness yesterday! Ben loved the sea! I'll post some pics later x


----------



## SBB

Aw did he go in the sea lou? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes. Just paddling while being held- and then he was sat in the shallow bit watching Piper swim- he loved it! He ate loads of sand though!! :haha: I'm expecting sandy nappies today!!


----------



## sonyabazonya

Morning ladies, just popped in to say I got my BFP with IVF finally!!! I know it wasnt eventually from the clomid but I still feel as if Im still part of this group :)


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Sonya!! I know I've already done all the congratulations on Facebook- but here have some more.... :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

You started the Clomid Club at the same time as me- I can't tell you how happy I am that you're finally joining us!! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym done another opk they look a bit lighter now so 2ww it is for me wooopppp sonya congrats hun woopp x x x


----------



## kcw81

Congrats Sonya! Welcome!

Lou so that's what skeggy is! I was like , huh? When u tried to go Saturday . It's the beach! Fun!!! Can't wait to see pics, was it cold?


----------



## lisaf

ugh, Daniel woke up at 4am for feeding.. nearly ripped my nipples off he was so rough. Then would not settle back down. He kept rolling over which he then couldn't roll back and so he'd cry so we'd have to go in and flip him etc... took us 45 minutes to get him back down. I'm so tired now and still have to get up early to pump and go to work, Boo! :(

I really need to fix this painful latch issue though, its about as bad as when we first started BFing and he was tongue tied :(


----------



## SBB

Wow congrats sonya!!! :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: 

Lisa sorry bout the latch issues, are you being a bit lazy and just letting him stay on when he's not latched well? Just wondering as when I get a little sore it's because of that. Did you have his Tongue tie snipped in the end? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Sorry Lisa! Sucky! Just pump and do bottle till his weird mood passes?


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry Lisa!

Thanks for the advice, girls!

Sonya-CONGRATS!!!!

Sat was my 10yr High School Reunion. I am feeling a bit bittersweet about it. Not unhappy I missed it, but reflecting on my last 10 years. I haven't really accomplished much by the world's standards....but I am a great Mom, am STILL married, have 3 beautiful kids, and have a bachelor's degree. That is good right?


----------



## kcw81

Chell shut up! You are An inspiration! I dont know how you do everything you do! You are smart as a whip, kind as can be and funny too ! Plus you are adorable and that counts for a lot in my book. Ha. Why didn't u go? I have no interest in going to any reunions of mine. Highschool was blah. College was fun.


----------



## Onelildream

I didn't have much interest either. High school sucked. And, well, it was in Arizona, so I didn't want to travel, for one, and I am a completely different person than I was in High School. I was a party girl and I am sooooo not that anymore. Plus, it was at a winery/bar and I cannot go in to bars.... Once an alcoholic, always an alcoholic.

Thanks, Casey. You made me cry. :D I wouldn't want to be remembered as anything else. It would have been surreal going and having people remember me as anyone other than who I am today. I am not proud of who I was.


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, well, off to take the little one to school and find a playmat or a jumper that might occupy the little-er one. hahaha.

I think we are going to volunteer at the school today too. :) The librarian lets the younger siblings come and play while we sort and shelf the books. I absolutely LOVE her school.


----------



## kcw81

The School sounds Awesome chell! I hope she likes it too! There's nothing evil about going thru a party stage on life- if u were really hard core and managed to come out of it and do so well then maybe it sort of was a harsh life challenge that had to happen in order to set you on the wonderful path you are on now. I know some people never make it out of the heavy drinking stage and the quality of life dips dramatically once you get in your late 20s still doing it . Glad you made it out and found love and success! Hugs.


----------



## lisaf

lol, Casey said everything I was going to... so I'll just say Ditto Chell!!!

And funny, because I didn't want to go to my high school reunion partly because I didn't have kids :haha: Also, everyone I wanted to stay in touch with I have on facebook. I heard hardly anyone showed.


I tried popping him off and on again, but he's so hungry and eager that he doesn't latch any better and it just hurts more to pull him off an on again... he is totally clamping my nipple with his gums so when I try to pop him off I have to break the seal with his lips, then stick my finger between his gums and push them open enough for the nipple to pop out.


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa - that doesn't sound like a good latch at all!! Do you have a local BF club you can go to for practical help?

Chell- I can't think of a better place in life to be than where we all are right now! :flower:

Sonya- what's the next step sweetie? Do you get lots of early scans with it being IVF? I'm so glad it worked for you first time! :flower:


----------



## lisaf

everything is during the day when I work.
The local LC needs to come by for more milk I'm donating so I think I'll ask her for help. Its just unbearable right now.

Ooh, forgot to say congrats sonya!!! :)


----------



## SBB

I wrote a reply earlier and lost it cos I clicked a stupid advert :( 

But chell ditto what casey and lou said! 

Lisa sorry he's not latching well, hope you get it sorted.... :hugs: 

I took S swimming again today, he literally wouldnt let me put him down to put his swim nappy on, he clung on so tight. And he wasn't too happy in the water, again... The lady gave me a leaflet about separation anxiety, and it basically says all babies go through it, usually around the time they start cruising/walking... And swimming often brings it out even more! He has been coming up and trying to climb up my legs a lot! 

My friend in the village is due in 2 weeks, was meant to go for lunch tomorrow but her waters broke last night! Excited to see a teeny tiny baby :) 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

oh yes, I think 9 months is the classic age for separation anxiety, wonder why swimming would bring it out?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes that sounds about right Suz. Puddleducks who we go swimming with recommend all babies start before 4 months wherever possible as after that they start to find it scary!! Although to be fair the last two lessons we've had Ben has been a little bit more clingy in the water and trying to cuddle instead of swim- and that's with him having swum every week since he was 10 weeks so this could well be a clingy stage for us all xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, you met a teeny tiny baby! Lili! :haha:

Chell you're amazing... Hush yourself! ;) :hugs:

Joe's home... And jetlagged! Joy! Lili got bitten my a slightly over zealous kisser at nursery today :( she looks a right state! He drew blood on her cheek!


----------



## SBB

It says in the leaflet that it's because it's quite a structured thing, whereas most things you do baby can choose more of what they do etc... Also I guess it's unfamiliar being in the water. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Haha Jess I did think that as I wrote it - I have met the teeniest baby ever :cloud9: 

Aw poor lili :( I hope she bit back... 

Sammuel loved the first session, then the next 2 he was poorly and he seems to hae lost the love! Will persevere though! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

poor Lili! :( I remember getting bitten hard by my babysitter's son, lol...we still ended up friends.


----------



## SBB

Lou how has Ben been sleeping since 'the night'? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Can someone change my BF ticker for me? I cant be arsed :haha: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol, I can't even figure out where to get the stupid milestone tickers for BFing... were do I get a badge that shows how abused my nipples have been?

Oh, and Suz... here is a site that is doing what I think you want to do (mostly for US)... maybe some good ideas you can steal? ;) https://www.rosenberryrooms.com


----------



## kcw81

Jimmy has had separation anxiety since he was 6 months! haha. we all know why but still, I think its pretty common once they really start to figure out how cool their momma is compared to everyone else!

Lou yes, how is Ben sleeping since his miracle couple times?


----------



## lisaf

BFing was only mildly uncomfortable this time. I talked to the LC about it when she was here tonight picking up more milk. She thinks he might have lip-tie also.
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Daniel005.jpg

Ironically, it didn't hurt very much tonight to nurse him... so this lip tie is just making it harder to get a good latch and he's finding easier ways like clamping with his gums.
Now I have to get a referral and talk to a specialist again. Wish they would have caught this when they did his tongue! SIGH


----------



## kcw81

Why all of a sudden has it gotten worse lisa? weren't you fine for a while? did his lip just grow worse or something? could you just pump and bottle feed for awhile? Wow I logged in and lo and behold a huge blown up pic on my desktop screen of Daniels inside lip! Like HELLO CASEY! I AM DANIELS GUMS!


----------



## lisaf

OMG, I almost peed myself Casey, lol!

It has never been great.. always slightly uncomfortable. It got amazingly better after his tongue was clipped, so much that it was pain-free in comparison, but it still tugged and would sting a little... I would just be ok by the next feed even if I was kind of sore after the feed. His latch has always been kind of shallow and there have been times when its painful for me.. it just got REALLY painful recently. Its possible he got lazy on his latching and figured out an easier way to get the milk out.. clamping down on my gums... which is why it got bad recently.

I dunno, I don't want to always be running around trying to fix things that aren't the real problem, but I also don't want to deal with this pain and possibly give up BFing early because its too hard. 
Plus, the lip tie can cause dental issues later, though its easier to fix later than the tongue tie... also lots of kids tear it on their own once they're toddling.. I'd kind of rather it get fixed now though than deal with a huge bloody messy screaming toddler, lol.

I really really hate pumping, lol... I also have a really bad eczema flare up on my hands from all the washing I already have to do.. its almost to the point of cracking and bleeding. Bfing is so much easier (though not really when its so painful).


----------



## kcw81

Oh ok! Ya it just sounded undesirable to have extreme nipple pain every feed so pumping sounded like a treat in comparison!


----------



## Onelildream

Hi! Thanks for all the kind words, ladies. I dunno why I was feeling so down about it. I am so happy to have my kids and be a momma! We had a great day today. We took Connor and Max to maddies school and volunteered in the library. We found the kiddos some sandals for next year (now is the time to buy, y'all!) we got Connor the critters jumper by bright starts and he loves it!!! And we finally found maddie some cute brown Mary janes! I've looked everywhere for them for her skirts and tights (uniform).

Lisa- oh my heavens that sounds so painful!!! ;( cry. For both of you.

Ok well I can't think. Neked hubby


----------



## kcw81

Oh ha chell! Have fun! Lucky u - dh never wants to do unless it's scheduled on the weekend after he has just showered . He never does it spontaneously ever and refuses to get Neked with me unless he is freshly clean! It's nice being clean but it makes it such a downer to have to always have everything perfect and the planets aligned to dtd.


----------



## lisaf

I'd rather shower AFTER sex, lol
Have fun Chell! :)


----------



## Onelildream

Hahaha! My husband lived in India for 2 years.... I could seem clean to him if I were covered in mud! 

Anyway, I wasn't done talking. Ehem.

Jess- I love when kids get all excited to give kisses, but I think they forget they have teeth! Max has accidentally bitten me a few times cause he forgot about his chompers. Is lili ok? Poor baby! My cheek hurts thinking of it!

Sorry bout the swimming Suz. Is it warm water? Is it getting colder outside and chilling him? Maybe that's why he didn't want his swim diaper on? Ok, tomorrow I'm trying ec. I'll let ya know if we get any successes. How do I hold him on the potty? He's so tiny and floppy!

Lou- how's the sleep comin? Ben still sleeping longer stretches?


----------



## Onelildream

Ahhhh Casey! When do u leave?!


----------



## SBB

Chell the pool and pool house is the hottest place on earth!!! 

IDK about holding him on the potty, just hold him so he's sitting up I guess!! S could already sit when we started so it was easier... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys- yeah I leave Friday morning. The inlaws are Here tomorrow night and all day wed for training. I need to pack, clean the house, stock up food , get the new car seat installed, organize the freezer milks for easy access for beginners, the list goes on! Oh and I really need a pedicure and a spray tan before we go. Crap. I think I need to get busy!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls! I caught up a bit and glad to see everyone is doing wonderfully! 

Lou, so glad that Ben is sleeping for you!

Casey, are you going on a vacation? We're going on a cruise in about two weeks too. Jax will be staying with grandma (my mom). I'm going to miss him! 

I ordered all Jax's birthday stuff and his Halloween costumes got here last week. I just ordered him a custom Halloween bag but he won't be getting any candy though. He cut his second tooth on the bottom too.


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh, and congrats Sonya and welcome!!


----------



## Smile4me

Yay Casey have a Blast hun!!! I hope one day we can all vacay together :)

Havent caught up,,,, anything going on ladies?


----------



## babyloulou

Sonyabazonya's first round of IVF worked Verna xx


----------



## SBB

Wow casey thats so soon! Eeek! 

Lou I really want to know about the sleep and you never answer :cry: don't ignore me :cry: 

Hey marg :wave: look forward to halloween pics! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Suz!! :haha: I hadn't read back when I answered Verna! 

Sleep is not bad- still moving in the right direction but not as good as those two fantastic nights he had! He's doing a couple of wake ups again in the evenings but just quick, easy dummy runs. He's woke at 4 for a feed the last few nights again but is going straight back to sleep next to me on the bed! 

How's Sammuel doing? X


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, I am so happy to hear you are getting some rest finally! You deserve it...and a medal!!! You're a wonderful mummy!


----------



## lisaf

I lost my keys this morning... spent a half hour looking for them, even woke my husband up to help... finally gave up (running 30 minutes late for work) and used my spares. Get to work, check my pumping bag, and the keys are there (we both checked the bag a few times). I owe him big time... any ideas? Not keen on a BJ because then he'll start hiding my keys just to get more.

Lou - Ben must be stealing Daniel's sleep! He was up at 4am again last night... and is back to trying to rip my nipples off :(


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Lisa...I think that's just standard call of duty...I wake OH up all the time to help with things...all he gets is my gratitude!!


----------



## lisaf

lol, ok, I'm fine with that! :) Just felt really bad that it was an obvious place.

Now DH has a flat tire and the other one is low on air :( This sucks... poor guy has to deal with it while juggling a baby too. A teensy tiny part of me is kind of glad he's going to have to try to deal with 'real life' and an infant at the same time.
Mostly I'm bummed about the money to replace the tires.


----------



## lisaf

ah, what a butthead!! he's calling my SIL over to watch Daniel while he takes care of his tires, lol!


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, I had a leak in one of my tires and I just had it patched for $15...actually twice. It held me over until tax time so I could buy new tires. I used to feel bad too about leaving Jackson with OH but not anymore. For one, OH is his daddy and sometimes they need a reality check to see that it's not so easy trying to keep up on housework and work work and baby time and personal time and laundry and grocery shopping...do I need to go on? Also, Jackson just absolutely adores his daddy...seriously, it is so heartwarming to see those two together.


----------



## lisaf

ugh.. now DH thinks he should get new brakes too... I don't want him to be unsafe driving Daniel around. I'd have him put it off but I also know he sucks at getting this stuff done when he's supposed to so might as well take care of it now. :(
Over $500 for all of it

He just made his last car payment this week too, figures huh? It couldn't at least wait until next month when we'd have the extra money from the car payment? lol!


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa that sucks! My hubs' car is the same. Yesterday he said I need to get an oil change. We took it in and it has a transmission leak, needs new brakes, needs new tires, and his windshield needs to be replaced before the snow or it could crack worse! Soooo expensive I think he could buy a new car for that


----------



## lisaf

ugh don't remind me of windshields! I have a chip in mine I need to get repaired, lol.

I just worry that the money my mom gave us to help with childcare costs is going to be spent on stuff like this.. not that we dont 'need help with stuff like this, but I really have to start putting my foot down with him on splurging on things we don't need like a GPS for the car.


----------



## Onelildream

No joke Lisa! We are trying to cut spending over here too.

Of course we just booked a cruise and will prob spend a fortune out there. lol.


----------



## Onelildream

Marg-Where are you going? Where r u departing from?


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lou Ben sounds like he is doing so much better than before! I am so happy and hope it gets even more sleep!

Marg where is yr cruise? We are leaving Jimmy with inlaws at our house for 7 days! And he is totally mommy dependent - more than normal because I am a homebody with no friends! Ha sad but true. So it's gonna be rough but good for everyone I think. The grandma is dying to do it and get her hands on Jimmy so I know he will have their full attention and care. I have to pump in Hawaii! Did you travel with your pump before? O have a large hospital one . Yikes.


----------



## babyloulou

Oops! Forget what I said about Ben sleeping well! Ste's just informed he was in to him at least every hour last night :-( I didn't even notice!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Oh crap Lou! We jinxed it!


----------



## SBB

Sorry for jinxing it lou :( but still he's better than he used to be!! 

Sammuel has taken over as the worst sleeper. 

Hopefully just a phase... 

I think I have pmt, am very moody, tired and headachey :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I am so down today. My itching is driving me crazy- I can barely feed Ben because I can't sit still! :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

What's Sammuel doing sleep wise Suz? X


----------



## lisaf

aw, we need some breaks passed our way around here!


----------



## kcw81

I know! Ladies I hope tomorrow is better than today !


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, sorry, I'm so busy arranging this concert I haven't been on to see what you are all up to.... looks like some :hug: are needed. Love you all!!

p.s pass this on to anyone you think might be interested: 
I have created a special discount code for Baby and Bump members. If you quote "angelbaby" when booking the tickets you will get them for £10 each! To book please go to: https://leicestersquaretheatre.ticketsolve.com/shows/126515779/events
:hug:


----------



## SBB

:hugs: lou... Wish there was something you could do :( 

He is going to sleep ok ish, then sleeping til 12-1ish then up a couple of times. Not too bad but he's just not settling back to sleep well. He has got a rosy cheek and a big lump in his gum so I'm thinking the next tooth is coming and it feels like a biggie :( 

Jess I will forward it on... I will listen in the morning too, have set alarm to remind me! You are amazing organising this on top of everything you already do! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He's still doing better than Ben then Suz!! :rofl:

I wish I could do something too- it sucks :-( The only way I can describe it is it is like there are little miniature ants crawling around in my pants constantly- itching me and biting :-( And that's 24 hours a day :-(

Jess- what frequency is the radio station on do you know? Is it on FM?


----------



## kcw81

Oh geez Lou that sounds awful! That's not cool! I want yr doc to fixit!


----------



## babyloulou

The only option is steroid cream Casey- and I can't do that while BF :-( 

Ben has been asleep for the last 5 hours with only one dummy wakeup and I can't sleep for itching :-(


----------



## kcw81

Fart! What about formula to supplement while u take the cream? Or when will he be mostly in solids?

Oh shit nevermind he won't take a bottle anyway right?


----------



## lisaf

Is there anything you can do? Have you tried oatmeal baths? (I can't remember since I think we discussed this before).

This site is a great resource.. and they do discuss some risk but talk about how realistic the risk is in most applications.
https://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/sis/search/f?./temp/~jbux3x:1


----------



## babyloulou

I've rang my dermatologist and she said to go ahead and use Betnovate! She said the risks are tiny- and any side effects would make him sick before doing anything else so I'll know if it effects him. She said to use straight after feeding and just make sure my hands are washed well. She said letting it get worse and worse and giving myself an infection would be much more harmful to Ben!

I've been researching it all night and loads of women are using it! I think I'm going to have to!


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: the link you posted didn't work Lisa x


----------



## SBB

That's good lou, I used Betnovate for prickly heat rash and it worked really well... 

I had the weirdest dream last night! This woman came to my house with a big and a small dog, which had human teeth (like that silly doggy dentures advert) and they were trying to sell us milk delivered to our house, by pregnant cats! The pregnant cats couldn't get other work so it was like a charity thing. 

The dogs came in the house and I told them to leave cos of the cats, then one went crazy and ran off and jumped through a window! Then there was a big palava trying to find them!! 

:wacko: x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! I wonder what that means Suz? Something to do with being worried about BF Sammuel as he gets more teeth maybe?? :shrug:


----------



## TySonNMe

Onelildream said:


> Marg-Where are you going? Where r u departing from?




kcw81 said:


> Marg where is yr cruise? We are leaving Jimmy with inlaws at our house for 7 days! And he is totally mommy dependent - more than normal because I am a homebody with no friends! Ha sad but true. So it's gonna be rough but good for everyone I think. The grandma is dying to do it and get her hands on Jimmy so I know he will have their full attention and care. I have to pump in Hawaii! Did you travel with your pump before? O have a large hospital one . Yikes.

I bought a groupon to go to Grand Bahama Island. We cruise one night there then stay two nights in their hotel and cruise back overnight. I so need a vacation. We're leaving from the Port of Palm Beach in Florida.


----------



## TySonNMe

Sorry about the itching Lou...that really sucks that you can't take anything!! I hope it clears up for you soon!

Casey, you asked about the pump. I stopped breastfeeding so I'm not taking the pump for this trip but I did take it on a trip to see my aunt when Jackson was about 6 months old and it wasn't too bad. I would just slip away to a bedroom while my mother watched Jackson. I would just bring the battery pack if you have the Medela that way you can pump anywhere even if you don't have an electrical outlet.


----------



## kcw81

Oh wow Marg That sounds so fun! Just the two of u will be great too! I am going to miss my little fatty for sure. I am giving him extra cuddles in these last days and I am sure it will make his separation pain worse! I have never used battery on this thing but that's a good idea.

Lou cool! Get that cream quick! Hope it works fast. 

Suz crazy dream! Trippy. 

Inlaws come tonight and I got lots to do still yikes!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I'm sorry you're so itchy. I hope the cream helps. :hugs: 

Les was great on the radio this morning! Here is the link if anyone wants to listen. https://*******.com/62rlvks


----------



## lisaf

anyone else have this stupid centered-text thing? Its driving me CRAZY

Lou- the site basically said what your doctor did.. that its effects are minimal and suggested ways to reduce the chance of passing it on and recommended using a low dose.
There was one case cited where the woman used a VERY high dose directly on her nipples for months... there were some side effects to her child in that case


----------



## kcw81

yeah I am centered too lisa! weird! what's the deal? we decided to wait to install the radian in our car till after we get back from hawaii. the inlaws might find it easier to just use the little guy we have now and its easy to carry in and out. jimmy is right on the line for being too big for it but I don't expect them to leave the house much if at all. Frankly DH doesn't have time to figure it out is mostly why we aren't doing it. its totally confusing!

JEss that link is all starred out on mine so I can't click on it.


----------



## lisaf

good idea on waiting, you have the trip to plan for, don't need another stress. And its not like the seats become instantly totally dangerous if they creep over the height limit (at least I don't think so? lol).

Did you see if there is any place around like a fire department that can do the install for you? (for when you get back)
Sometimes seeing someone else do it once helps a lot in understanding how it works.


----------



## kcw81

I should just do that Lisa But it's dh that wants to do it and he is all stubborn male syndrome not wanting help! argh


----------



## lisaf

lol.. hmm, well would he try to rewire your house on his own or hire an electrician? Its not easy to get a good install or else 80-90% of seats wouldn't be installed incorrectly.

Easier not to fight him (But I'd probably sneak off on my own and get the installation checked without telling him, lol)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Try this link. https://babyloss.wordpress.com/2011/10/05/les-dennis-on-the-radio/ xx


----------



## babyloulou

I'll have a listen when I've got Ben to sleep Jess. Have you had many sales from it? X


----------



## SBB

:wave: hey all... 

Jess he was great on the radio hopefully lots of tickets will sell because of it :hugs: 

Marg have a great time! 

Casey how are you feeling now about your trip? 

Sammuel has been off for 3.5 hours with a friend this morning, then 2 hours with my dad and stepmum this afternoon. Apparently he was a total angel, and didn't whinge or whimper once for either of them :D and I got lots of work done :D 

X X X


----------



## Peach Blossom

No not really, but we have had some! Every little helps! Have you started using the cream yet? Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh btw... Lili has a tooth! &#57431;


----------



## SBB

Yay lili! Maybe that's why shes been up loads in the night? 

How are things with Joe? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

ya Lili!!!

Daniel woke up at 1am last night... ugh.. I am not liking these wakeups... stupid sleep regression!

Taking him to the ENT doc today to look at his lip.. wish us luck!


----------



## SBB

Good luck Lisa! And Daniel! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Just ONE wakeup Lisa?? ONE all night??? :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## kcw81

Yeah Lisa you can't complain on here until you got what Suz and Lou have. insomniac babies! Jess that is so exciting about Lillis tooth! she is going to be able to bite food soon! Jimmy still is a gummy old man baby. His might come in discolored too Lou because he had jaundice pretty bad. They say it can happen with Jaundice babies too - we had to put him on the bilirubin blanket for a week and everything. 

Suz I am just busy busy cleaning house while jimmy watches and worrying about the inlaws getting here. I have so many things to worry about I don't know where to start so instead I am trying to keep super busy going above and beyond what is expected for cleaning and such. oh well. I will pack tomorrow I guess. Come to think of it, going on the trip is the thing I am in denial about, travelling always stresses me out. All the unknowns plus this time I have to pump. Ohhhhh man I gotta get moving here before I think about things and go into anxiety breakdown mode!! Glad you got some work done today. :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh oh... think Lisa is in trouble! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Someone play me in words pleeeeeeeease!!!


----------



## lisaf

So the doctor says we can get it clipped.. but its a more invovled procedure. They have to swaddle/strap him down and inject numbing stuff. There is a higher risk of bleeding and they could have to put a stitch in.
I'm really torn about it. Every time I put him on the breast I want to do it, but then when I'm not in pain, I start second guessing it and don't know about putting him through that. 
The doc said it will probably help. Though he said it isn't bad enough to interfere in most cases, but since I have pretty flat nipples it could be a factor in my pain problems.

It won't cause speech problems like the tongue tie can, the only potential to him is to have a gap between his teeth.
It feels selfish to put him through that for my comfort but then if it keeps us breastfeeding longer, then that is for his benefit too. UGH.. I'll probably do it, but I'm afraid it won't help and I'll have done that for nothing.


----------



## lisaf

oh, and I hate traveling too casey! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Thanks Lisa! I am freaking out but trying not to think of anything related to us leaving. Denial. Wow so just get that thing fixed! It might make bfing feel so much better won't that be nice? Plus no gap in the teeth might help appearance right? He won't remember this trust me. R u just worried about his discomfort?


----------



## lisaf

I'm worried that I'll put him through pain and discomfort for my own selfish reasons. If it was needed for his health/development I wouldn't hesitate, you know?

I'm making DH come this time though!!! lol!


----------



## lisaf

yay!!! its fixed!!! whew, that was annoying!


----------



## kcw81

That centered text was weird. How long till his numbness wears off? I am sure it won't hurt If they numb him. He will dribble milk out like we do after we get novacaine at the dentist! So cute. Haha I am sadistic.


----------



## lisaf

lol, ok that part sounds cute.. but from experience with his tongue tie thing, its not so cute when its tinted with blood... after nursing him my nipple was smeared with blood.. .kind of creepy.

I wish I could know for certain that it would fix my problems nursing... ugh. What if I put him through that and it doesn't help, he just latches crappy on purpose?


----------



## kcw81

Yeah the potential benefits outweigh the downside. The downside is one measly day of pain for months of nipple relief. Compared to constant nipple pain and probably quitting bf early.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I know, I just have to wrap my head around it. I even put off making the appointment until I could think it through.
Part of me feels guilty for putting him through pain, but the other part of me feels that its only fair after the pain he's put me through :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Totally! Good night Lisa I am going to go puke my stressed guts out. Ugh I wish we could just ffwd to when we are in Hawaii with everything already situated.


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- do it and blame it on the gap thing. Doesn't matter hoe cute a guys is, if there is a huge gap in his teeth it's not the right kind of distraction! I would do it. Don't feel bad. But if it doesn't change the nursing maybe u should exclusively pump?

Jess hooray on the tooth! Milestones are so fun!

Casey- sorry bout the stress! I'll be right there with ya on that in a couple weeks!

Marg- trip sounds fun! I went on the 7day there. Had a blast! Bring some extra cash, the shopping is great at the marketplaces and you can barter them down well. I love getting the woodwork, like jewelry boxes, and knock off purses! ;)

Oh my I forgot whatelse I've read! Sorry

Oh I sobbed today; Connor was crying and tense while poopin so I took his diaper off and he has a maaaaaaassive fissure where his butthole is literally torn from straining and bleeding. Omg. I wanted to puke and sew it up and bawled bc I never wanted that to happen to my sweet baby! I am calling the dr tomorrow to get a daily laxative.


----------



## SBB

Lisa breastfeeding isn't selfish, and wanting to do it painlessly isn't either. I guess just make sure he has lots of cuddles and comfort on the boob when he's done having it. It won't be very nice but he will be ok :hugs:

Chell poor Connor :( is it the formula making him constipated? 

X x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hey Lou sorry havent answered yet, my first scan is on oct 23rd :) yay! My levels are rising they were 151 on sunday 277 on tues and today 500, not completely doubling but the nurse said its fine.


----------



## lisaf

yay sonya! :)

thanks girls, you are all right and I need to stop worrying sooo much about it and just get it done.

Poor Connor!!!! :(

Marg - do all your christmas shopping there :) then you'll be done!


----------



## Onelildream

Yes Suz. It's the formula. :( I wish I was still breastfeeding. He was getting super sick with bm tho so the formula has worked for that, but I'm not sure what's worse; constant vomiting or constipation!


----------



## lisaf

what about giving him a regular dose of prune juice or apple juice or something? Wouldn't that be milder for him than a laxative?

My pediatrician actually told us to mix a little prune juice in with the rice cereal when we start that since it tends to constipate them.


----------



## SBB

Or change formula? To another brand or sensitive one? 

Great news sonya! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great news Sonya! :hugs:

Chell, sorry about Connor. I used to give Lili a laxative called lactulose and also prune juice in water 1 part to 3 parts water. :hugs:

Ive had to leave work early cos Lili is poorly... :( diorreah and snotty and teeth coming through. Poor little mite. Feel bad leaving work early though... :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Poor lili :( were work ok about it?

X x x


----------



## lisaf

aww, poor lili!! :(


----------



## SBB

Jess I finally posted the wool today! Here are the hooks mentioned... https://www.themodernbaby.co.uk/Pluto-Angel-Wings-Hook-2-colours-p/pawh.htm

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Work were ok about it all. Lili is ok... 3 teeth coming thru together and a cold. Poor thing. 

Suz, I love those hooks. Xx


----------



## SBB

If you want to offer some for your charity Jess I'm happy to donate! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

loving the site so far Suz!


----------



## lisaf

Do you have this product in a warehouse somewhere? How do you manage the inventory?


----------



## SBB

Thanks Lisa! It's all in my garage :shock: and I'll be putting some in a friends storage place down the road. The website does all the inventory stuff :) 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

ARRRRGGGHHHH My BABY girl broke her arm on the school playground :( This is the first break we have had, remember last week I was saying how lucky we were only having a few scars OMG I'm beside myself!


----------



## SBB

Oh no Verna :cry: Poor baby is she ok? Was she really upset? She'll soon think it's cool I'm sure - I always wanted a broken arm or leg!! 

My friend in the village had her baby, and suddenly after 30 mins his heart stopped :cry: they resuscitated him but he's in NICU :( I think he's ok and it was just random and there's nothing wrong with him as such... How horrible though :( 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh No Verna! Poor little thing. How is she doing? :hugs: :hugs: 

Suz, thank you!! That is very kind of you. xxx

Have a look at this guys. It's going to be shown at the concert: 
https://youtu.be/11n4a2FAZ2o


----------



## lisaf

Verna - how awful!!! I'm sure she'll recover better than you over this though... I also remember wanting a cast when I was a kid.

Suz - wow, how scary!

Days like today with news like this makes me just want to lock the doors and hide.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh god Suz, your poor friend. I hope he's ok. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Jess I'm feeding so will watch tomorrow! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Verna- that's awful! Poor baby! I broke my foot when I was a kid and it was cool for like 10 minutes, then I wanted my cast off! Hahaha. It feels like a deep dull annoying ache. Give her tons of love and whatever she wants! Hahaha. She seriously deserves it tho!

Jess Lisa and Suz thanks for the ideas. I talked to the dr today and he said when it's that bad a teaspoon of laxative in each bottle is needed. I started that today. I will start pear juice too. Dr said pear so I'll just stick to that. He needed to poop today but it hurt so bad he just screamed bloody murder for 30 mins. Threw up and almost passed out. :cry: it's sooo bad.


----------



## lisaf

:( poor Connor!!!!


----------



## kcw81

Aww poor Connor chell! I don't get why it is so bad! What's the big diff with formula? I hope his Butt gets all healed and he is better after the lax.

Lisa good luck with d and his procedure- hope it makes the latch perfecto!

Suz and Lou I hope your boys sleep well all week and Lou I hope yr antsy pants find relief!

Jess good job putting that concert together- u are amazing and I hope it gets a good turnout! Hope lilli feels better too soon! 

Bye Laura and Marg and hope Chloe waits till I get back! Oh and verna I hope yr poor dd gets some good drawings and autographs on her cast! 

Aloha and i will be checking in . Play me words! I will find wi fi somewhere!


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah apparently soy formula constipated the most of all formulas? Idk. It has been bad but never this bad.

Funny story tho, he was up for about an hour and we were watching thor so I brought him down with us to hang out and rock him back to sleep... I put him on my chest and he wiggled to try to watch the tv. I moved him and he moved back. I moved him again and he cried. I left the room with him and he bawled. I brought him back and he wiggled until he could see the tv again... And he totally chilled out once he could see it. Sat there for 30 mins watching it, totally content. I friggin tried everything to make him stop watching and put him to bed but he'd scream until we went back to the livingroom!
When we paused it to see what he'd do, he cried. Wtfrick?! Seriously?!

Once the movie ended, he closed his eyes and went right to sleep. Crazy, right?! He's def my husband's son!


----------



## SBB

Aw bless him that's funny chell! Poor little thing I hope the laxatives sort him out quick...

Casey are you going already?! I can't believe it's come round so quick!! Have an amazing time :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I am getting ready to go
To the airport rt now but I gotta announce: Jimmy crawled yesterday! I saw it! He tried really hard to make sure I saw it before I left! It is sooooo cute to see them
Finally be able to get moving! Awwww! Love u guys xxooo


----------



## SBB

Yay jimmy! So glad he did it for you before you left so you wouldn't miss it :cloud9: Have a GREAT time!

X x x


----------



## lisaf

have fun Casey! And go Jimmy!!!! :) He also timed it so you'd get a nice relaxing break before you have to start chasing him around everywhere :haha:

Daniel STTN again last night! I was starting to worry. Go ahead and shoot me girls, lol... I was just afraid we'd lost our great sleeper so I'm quite relieved (and refreshed)


----------



## SBB

Lisa. Whatever. 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol don't hate


----------



## SBB

:lol: 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

Have a Wonderful vacay Casey hun you soooooo deserve it!

My baby is ok she's funny she wanted to go to school so she did! She gets her cast on Tuesday. Oh gosh I feel so bad for her. What really pisses me off though is the teacher didnt send her to the nurse, so she went to the bathroom and cried until it was time for her dad to pick her up because she was embarrassed and scared :( Oh it breaks my heart to know she was all alone :( I am taking her to get a haircut, mani/pedi this weekend along with my other daughter for bringing A's home :) that ought to cheer her up!

So sorry Jess hun, I saw on FB the BS about the airing grrrr....

Oh and two week wait for us :)


----------



## lisaf

Ugh, did that teacher not realize she was hurt? or did she complain about being hurt and the teacher didn't do anything? I'd be pretty mad about that!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Verna. It really sucks. :cry: Been so upset today... Oh well onwards and upwards.


----------



## Smile4me

Awe hun I'm truly sorry... I know how upset you are but just remember ...
Cheers to the freaken weekend... I'll drink to that yeaaahhhhh :)


----------



## SBB

Jess it totally sucks. They are wankers for booking then cancelling :hugs: you're so amazing for doing all of this and they damn well ought to recognise it! 

Lou where are you??? 

Verna I can't believe the teacher :( poor baby. Come on BFP!!! :hugs:

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Came home today to find Daniel sleeping on his tummy in his crib :(
Oh yeah, and the whole kitchen smelled of gas because one of them bumped a nob and neither of them noticed/smelled it.

Yeah, I'm in a great mood now :(


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- tummy sleeping isn't too muc to worry about! Daniel is big enough to roll over if he wants to. But the gas..... I would be FRIGGIN LIVID! imagine if they accidentally made a spark... The whole place would have been up in flames! My moms friend watched as yer husband re-lit the pilot light without knowing the gas had been on for awhile, and the whole house burned down! She watched as her husband lit on fire. I would be freakin pissed to the max. Could they not freakin smell it?! Wha?????

Verna- :cry: I can't believe the teacher did that!!!! And poor baby sat alone crying... Tell that teacher! That's unacceptable!

Jess- so sorry sweetie. That sucks so bad. Heartbroken for you. You've worked so hard.

Connor pooped! Hooray! I put him in a sposie and a cloth for some reason last night... :rofl: now I know why! If I hadn't I would have been crushed, as I just washe the sheets yesterday! Lol. The whole thing was contained!

Oh and Suz- have u heard of g diapers? Did I ask that already? Are they over there? Well, finally, my town got some cloth diapers at the baby shop! Annnnnd, the local craft store got the foldable elastic and waterproof fabrics so I can make some of my own!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Haha I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

ooh, you're so crafty, I bet you'll make good ones! :) 

Yeah, the tummy sleeping bothers me a bit because we have made a strong effort to stay back-sleeping for now and they know that and possibly contradicted our wishes. BUT Daniel has rolled over on his own before, he just usually cries because he can't get back when he wants to... so I don't know that they went against our wishes exactly, so I'm not terribly mad.

The gas thing had me REALLY upset :( And it just really worries me about their common sense. MIL constantly is doing weird stuff and breaking things and I have to go around fixing stuff up after they leave. Combine that with the gas thing and.. well.. you'd sort of figure a person her age doing those kinds of things shouldn't live alone. So why would I trust her with my child, you know?
I'm glad SIL is there but I don't know how she didn't smell the gas either? 
I HATE that I don't have much of a choice about letting them watch him. Its like their whole lives revolve around seeing him.. if I didn't let them watch him then they'd want to see him every weekend and would be in my face all the time. 

I don't know that something really bad will happen, but i do worry when I see stuff like this happen :(


----------



## Onelildream

Understandable. Did the other caretaker stop tending kids all together? Do u think that was a blessing to be able to have your inlaws watch daniel so u could save some money? I mean, I know that I would think them a bit strange too, but it is kind of nice having family watch Daniel rather than a stranger, right? Even if they are corky and strange and seemingly incompetent at times? Or do you think otherwise?

Oh speaking of incompetence, my sil said she wants to start a daycare. :rofl: this from the woman that WHILE I WAS IN ACTIVE LABOR, changed our "solid plans" without telling us, left my kids with her husband(who works nights and was practically asleep on the couch playing halo), didn't change my poopy son for 5 or more hours, didn't feed my kids breakfast or lunch bc they "weren't hungry" and calls it "watching children" when you play xbox and the kids are in the same house as you! Hahahahaha. I told her GOOD LUCK WITH THAT.


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, and she made me pay her.... Not like I was on vacation! I was having a friggin baby!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls x :hi:

Lisa- your IL's are weird!! How can you not smell a gas leak?? Crazy!! 

Verna- that is heartbreaking about your little girl! :cry: What a crap teacher! :shock: Did she not realise or just not care? Did you complain? Poor baby :cry:

Jess- I am so sorry they cancelled on you! Absolute wankers!! :-( I'm sure you can so it without them :hugs: Is Joe back? X

Casey- I think I've missed you going but I hope you have a wonderful time! Don't miss us too much!! :lol:

Hi everyone else :hi: xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey Lou how are you? 

Chell I think I've heard of G diapers, but I think I heard they were really complicated? I could be getting confused with something else though... Yay on making your own! 

Lisa thats ridiculous. Did you tell them off? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Suz :hi:

How's Sammuel's sleeping? Ben is terrible again :-( 

Ste and I have even together for 7 years today!! :shock:


----------



## SBB

Aw happy anniversary! :kiss: 

Me and Danny may be 7 years in december, we're not really sure! 

Sammuels sleep is terrible too :( oh well... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy Anniversary Lou. :hugs: 

Lisa, I have to say that if you are in a room for a long period of time you son't always notice smells... I once sat in the room with our puppies for a whole day. My stepmum came back and almost threw up at the smell of rancid meat... I hadn't noticed at all! Having said that, gas is a whole other world and very scary that they nudged the button without noticing in the first place! :hugs: 

Lou, Joe is back, but has been working every day til late this week. :( 

Suz, the wool arrived! As soon as the concert is over and done with I'll make a start. Do you trust me to do colour combos, or do you want to tell me which colour combos you want? 

:hug: to everyone. x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I've just seen your status on Facebook!! Don't leave us please :cry:


----------



## SBB

:hugs: Jess we love you!!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Aw Jess, I understand!

Girls, should we start a facebook group? We can make it a secret group so nobody can see we are in it or see what we post there. Might be a nice way to keep us together when we're not on Bnb?


Ok.. so I just had the evil thought of training my inlaws to smell gas.. I'll hold their head over the stove, turn on the gas.. and if they say they can't smell it, I'll light it. Ok I'm pure evil, lol... but it felt good to just think of hurting them a little for the risks they have exposed us to.

Chell- I know they get love from family and that is a good thing, but his daycare lady truly loves him too and misses him etc. I'm not used to having extended family around all the time, its not how I was raised. I feel like they have nothing else in their lives and thats why its so important to them to see him. Its more for their sake that I've agreed to the situation. Plus it keeps them out of my hair when I'm home for the weekend.

On the flip side, we're planning on visiting my grandmother this Thanksgiving.. I mentioned to my dad that maybe he'll want to meet us there since its a much shorter drive than coming down here. He hasn't seen Daniel since he was less than a month old. My dad isn't sure he wants to because he's going to have to drive to my grandmothers 2 weeks after that anyway, and its a several hour drive for just a few hour visit. I totally understand, my husband thinks we HAVE to get my dad to come, that he NEEDS to see Daniel. I don't see the urgency I guess?

Jess- you are right about getting used to smells, but the whole house didn't smell, just the kitchen so there still should have been a noticable smell when they entered that room, you know?



Ok.. so I mentioned to a friend how funny it is that Daniel has a hairy patch at the top of his butt. And she mentioned that it can be a sign of spina bifida occulta (very mild form, doesn't usually even cause any noticable problems). After googling a lot, it really does seem to fit the description. Trying not to worry because its probably nothing or even if he has problems they should be very very minor, but makes me a little sad that my baby may not be perfect and may have some issues:(
Also means I'm going to take mega doses of folic acid next time..


----------



## Onelildream

Aw Lisa. That's so strange, I've never heard of hair there meaning that. R u taking another trip to the dr? Let us know what happens.

Soooooo, one day short of 5 months old, and Connor has his first tooth coming in!!! Actually it looks like 2! I was wondering what all of his fussing was from. Poor baby has been biting his finger/thumb and then screaming in pain. We thought he was just being a baby! Hahahha! But he's really got teeth coming in! Earliest my kids have ever been for teeth!


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- h to the a to the pp y a to the double n -i-v-er sar-y. Hahaha I wish I could sing it to you! Happpppppppy anniversary!


----------



## lisaf

ooh, I missed that.. happy anniversary Lou!!

After reading a lot of stuff, it says that 10% of the population may have this minor form of spina bifida. He doesn't have the dimple there so it might be nothing at all. We decided to wait until his next appointment and ask then.


----------



## SBB

Aw Lisa :hugs: is it something you get diagnosed or is it just so unnoticeable you don't need to? 

Yay for Connors tooth! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and Sammuel has back dimples - does that mean he has it too?! 

I cut my finger with a stanley knife, almost fainted and puked :cry: not a good start to the day!!! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi:

Lisa- do you mean the dimple where the "tail" would be at the top of the bum? Ben hasn't got one but I know lots of babies that have. I bet it's nothing to worry about :hugs:
Oh well played on Words by the way! :thumbup:

Suz- sorry about the finger!! &#58381;&#58381; Is it sore?? 
You never play your go on the Words games anymore!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well my cousins baby is home now her a pic of my son and mya x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0014.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SBB

I do lou! I just played you :lol: I've been waiting about 2 weeks for you to take your go on hanging!!! :haha: 

Yes my finger is really sore :( 

Me and Danny have argued all weekend :( it's like ive got pmt! I think I'm just tired and stressed and he isn't being as supportive as I need/want him to be. 

Also he just doesn't care about stuff and isn't open minded AT ALL. I said about us reading some books and agreeing how we are going to raise/ discipline sammuel. His response: 'we're doing alright so far. We'll just do what we feel like and raise him how we were raised, we turned out alright.' 
Erm yeh... Me: one suicidal sister, one almost suicidal sister, worse than the other one, and a brother who doesn't really talk to any of us. I am the normal one. 
Him: his mum is sooo negative it's unreal. Although him and his brother are pretty normal and nice blokes. 

So anyway, I think there's certain things we really ought to do/not do, but he's just so uninterested. 

We also argue in front of sammuel, don't support each other at all. It's always a one up situation 'I need to do some work' - 'I've got loads of work to do too' never 'oh ok, well I'll take S for an hour while you get on' kind of thing. Both ways, it's not just him. 

Sorry for the rant, it's been a shit weekend! :( 

Caz she is very cute and tiny! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Agh sorry Suz!! :-( Ste's like that too. I'd never be able to get him to read books and discuss- he's too laid back for that and just drifts through day-to-day! I'm just so relieved he doesn't agree with his Mum about CIO though that I'm not really bothered about much else at the moment! :haha:

Are you and Danny both trying to work from home with Sammuel there too? X


----------



## SBB

I don't think the ILs would dare suggest CIO, I've never asked where they stand on it! If Danny wasnt with me I think he'd do it. But just because people would tell him to and he would think to research it!! 

Danny goes to work but he's home by 3 latest, usually around 1, then he has private lessons later in the day, and the evening... And yeh sammuel is here too!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That must be sooo awkward!! :-( Are the IL's still having him so you can work?

I'm lucky in that Ste did look up CIO, researched it and said a big NO!!! God it definitely would be hard if we disagreed on that- especially with how bad a sleeper Ben is!!


----------



## SBB

I think you'd be divorced if you disagreed on that :haha: 

Yeh I have people coming all week to help, so I get about 3 hours a day to do stuff. 

I think the problem this weekend, is that it was all going really well, I got loads done last week... Then my mum was meant to come Saturday so I could get more done, and then we'd have a day off together on Sunday. My mum was ill so didn't come, and when I woke up (Danny let me have a lie in) his parents were here and had come to clear loads of plants out of the garden. So Danny then spent literally the entire day doing that, while I looked after S. I probably wouldnt have minded if he'd just told me, and we could have switched the day off to Saturday... But I was just in a bad mood so it got worse from there! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I get pissed off if Ste tries to do anything other than take Ben off my hands both days of the weekend! I feel like I deserve it after looking after him all day, every day!!


----------



## lisaf

Must be something in the air... I am so irritated with my DH right now. I let him sleep in an extra 30 minutes this morning, yes, he went out and (with much handholding-help from me) he primed a few of our cabinet doors. That apparently exhausted him so much he eventually went to lie down.. ALL without watching Daniel even once for me.

What did I do? Started laundry, fixed the toilet leak, folded laundry, put it away, all WHILE watching Daniel, put Daniel down for a nap - 30 minutes of crying from him etc.

So he gets up from lying down, takes Daniel for 2 minutes, then has to go spend 20 minutes in the bathroom. Comes out and wants to go make himself a cup of coffee....

What is it with MEN?!! grrrr
I feel like a horrible mother because I need a break from Daniel after spending such a short time with him. I feel like I should have never had kids, that i'm not cut out for it:(


----------



## lisaf

Oh, and the dimple thing CAN be a sign of it.. but dimple with a hairy patch is a bigger indicator. And still thats just a sign of a possible problem, no guarantee that there will be anything noticable. And even if there are problems, they tend to be minor ones anyway. It was totally freaky to hear it at first, but we're much calmer about it now.


----------



## Onelildream

Suz and Lou- I'm a bit concerned about what y'all think CIO is? Maybe I have a different idea of it and I think CIO is different than what y'all think? I just hear you all talk about it like I'm killing my child or am a horrible mother but I don't see anything wrong with it... So we must have different ideas on what it really is??? Please tell me what u think I am doing to my child...


----------



## SBB

Lisa we all need a break sometimes, sometimes even if we've only been looking after them for a short time... Don't beat yourself up!! :hugs:

Chell... Perhaps we shouldn't have talked about CIO here... We all have different opinions and I don't want to cause an argument. What I think they are: CIO is leaving your baby to cry him/herself to sleep, and CC is leaving them 5 mins, then 7 mins, then 10 mins etc and longer each time. If you want to know my opinion on why I don't agree with it I will say, but seriously I don't want to argue about it :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Same here Chell- sorry we shouldn't have brought it up on here! You only have to look in the Baby Club section to see the massive debates the two opposing camps have about it and the last thing we want is for it to be like that in here! :-( I know it's a lot more popular in the US than here (although some still do it here too) I certainly don't think you're a horrible mother or that you're hurting the kids. I personally wouldn't do it after researching it but some of my RL friends do :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- you're not a horrible mother! It must be so hard to juggle work and looking after Daniel :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Been to buy Ben some winter stuff and he needed size 12-18 months boots! He's only just turned 8 months! How can his feet be THAT big!!! :shock:


----------



## SBB

Whoa! The ILs bought S some tshirts the other day, they fit fine, but not for long - they're size 18-24 months :rofl: 

I haven't tried S with any shoes for ages! 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

I guess it's hard to hear tone on here... But I wasn't trying to sound angry! Sorry! I was just wondering why it was divorce worthy if someone let their baby cry! Lou pretty much told me I did CIO and so that's what I've always thought I've done. But I have never let Connor cry more than like 5 minutes! So I'm pretty sure I don't do CIO if that's means letting them cry from 7pm to 7am or something! I always wake up with Connor as many times as he wants to get up in the night! I do believe that sometimes a good cry is needed tho when there is nothing else they are responding to, but really that has only happened once since Connor was even born. Truthfully though, this little guy is totally obsessed over and pampered. I thought CIO was just letting them cry when they need to instead of sticking a pacifier in their mouth. That's why I was seriously wondering what CIO meant to you guys. I really wasn't tying to fight, it was an honest question. :flower:


----------



## Onelildream

And I thought CIO meant if they are crying, pick them up and let them cry. I think it's just a term I've always used like "oh, poor baby, it's ok, cry it out" but I don't think I fall under the true terms "cry it out"

My philosophy is that a happy baby doesn't have anything to cry about. Crying comes when something is wrong.


----------



## babyloulou

Only leaving them for a few minutes is more Controlled Crying than CIO Chell. Did I say you did CIO? I can't remember that!! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

And I don't think Suz meant that divorce would be on the cards because CIO is so bad- she just meant if one of us wouldn't leave the baby to cry and wanted to put up with the sleepless nights but the other one didn't want to- it would be a hard thing to compromise on x


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's what I meant Lou! 

Chell I think that CIO is more leaving the baby, ie letting him cry in his cot without even picking him up... I have read about some people letting their baby cry for hours, and also asking what happens when their baby gets so worked up they are sick :( 

CC is picking up and putting back down for a while even if he's still crying. And stretching the amount of time they cry for each time.

I agree they only cry when something is wrong, even if that something is just that they want a cuddle! That's why I don't agree with just leaving a baby crying in it's cot. 

If you pick Connor up when he cries then I'm not sure you fall under either of those anyway! A crying baby being held is a totally different thing to a crying baby left alone in the dark... 

:flower: x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Well I think I don't do either. Haha. I put him down when he is sleeping and never. Ever leave him to cry for hours!!! I feel so much better now. Thank you for clarifying. I was really confused!


----------



## SBB

Glad thats sorted - and no arguments! :lol: ok let's find something else we can argue about instead :haha:

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Daniel whines a lot, we don't pick him up for that.

I will admit that yesterday when I wrote about being burned out.. .Daniel started crying/fussing (not hysterical, just complaining).. while DH was still in the bathroom and I let him do it. I was just so tired of trying to keep him entertained/happy every second and I wanted DH to hurry up in there and come help me.

On a cute note, last night as we were heading to bed, we hear Daniel just chatting quietly to himself :cloud9: so freakin cute, lol.
DH had to go in to turn off his fan and then of course he started crying and had to be fed, lol.


----------



## SBB

Aw cute Lisa! Sammuel giggled at himself for 10 mins today, he could see his reflection in th plug thing in the bath - so cute!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben was laughing for ages today at a pack of kitchen rolls in the trolley at Tesco!! :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

I love that they think of everyday things being funny!

Haha, Suz. Whatcha wanna argue about?! 

Um... Can I make my own hemp inserts? Are they just covered with microfiber?


----------



## laura6914

hey girls, im sorry to just jump in without catchin up or anything but can you have a read:

https://www.babyandbump.com/labour-birth/764509-something-happening.html#post13316376


----------



## SBB

Hey laura :wave: it's really hard to say. Are they really regular? I guess it could be the start but I'd be more inclined to say just BH at the moment. Keep timing them and if they get closer together, and regular then I'd think they would be contractions! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Chell- yes you can make your own. To go in a pocket nappy? You could just do a hemp insert, then put one layer of microfibre on the top. Microfibre absorbs really quick, sO it's good to have a layer on the top to quickly absorb the pee, then the hemp can absorb from there. If it's going directly next to his bum you would need a fleece layer on top of that to keep him dry... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oo Laura- like Suz says it's hard to tell whether it's BH or real until the get regular and more painful! If they start increasing in intensity then I'd sayits real! Have you had a show or anything? X


----------



## laura6914

thanks girls, well they seem to be easing off. They were every 6 minutes this last hour but they are spacing out now. 
I have read as she is back to back contractions can be erratic, low intensity and accompained with back pain which is me exactly but im not in labour i know now. But i can tell its close. 

How are we all?

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Fine thanks darling. I hope she holds out another week for you til she's full term x

Is she definitely still back-to-back?


----------



## laura6914

yeah hun she is still back to back. I can feel feet elbows and all sorts in my tummy and its so painful at times when she is having a good wriggle. 
I hope she holds out until after Shaes birthday. His party and b'day are sunday and i want him to have my full attention and a good day so fingers crossed she stays put like a good little girl.:)

Hows ben doing? Sleeping ok?

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ha! Best not to ask me THAT question Laura!! :-/


----------



## laura6914

oh dear :( not good then. 
Things were going really well when i was on last. :(


----------



## lisaf

How exciting! That is what early labor was like for me, though no backpain. I never really had BH but had some false labor 2 nights before I went into actual labor


----------



## lisaf

its so quiet here! Casey goes on vacation, Jess takes a break, look what happens, lol!

So I have 2 friends in town, might have mentioned them... they have kids a bit older than Daniel. We keep trying to get together and it just never happens because they are very baby-led and always have to cancel because of that. The only reason we ever get together is because I'm willing to make Daniel's schedule work around whatever time they set. 
We have all finally agreed to meet up and were going to do the pumpkin patch on Oct 30th. 
Well, there is the mother's group in town and they are doing the pumpkin patch on Oct 29th and then there is a costume/party/concert at a part on Oct 30th.
I kind of want to do the other things instead of meeting my friends. I'm just so sick of making it work for them. I would love to do the pumpkin patch with my friends on the 29th, then do the concert thing on the 30th with the mother's group but I just know they aren't going to be flexible on it.

I suppose I can do the pumpkin patch 2x and skip the concert/party thing. :( Just bumming here because i feel like I'm either bailing on my friends or missing out on the chance to make new friends just to accomadate people who always bail on me.


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry Lisa. I am the same way... If I try to plan something numerous times and there is no reciprocating on their part, then I pretty much think the friendship is over and I'm spending too much time trying to make it work

Suz- so if I am making my own diaper and insert do hemp, then microfiber, then fleece? Or should I try to make it a pocket diaper and make that part fleece inside and just do microfiber covered hemp? How's your finger by the way?

Lou- sorry sleep sucks. I went to put Connor down by 8:30 and he threw up the entire bottle alllllll over the nursery. I bathed him and second time, washed everything (seriously everywhere!) started a wash, fed him again and finally got him to bed around 10. Cleaning up took another hour and I had to finish making muffins; finally went to bed after 1:30 Then he woke up screaming a few more times through the night and the morning came too soon! I think his reflux is still horrible. Does ben wake up screaming like that? And vomit? I really think the doctors aren't taking your situation seriously enough... And I think they should try to help figure out what's wrong. Do you feel the same?

Laura- take it easy sweetheart, and don't hesitate to go in and get things checked out.


----------



## laura6914

oh lisa, you have me thinking now. I have had this niggly feeling all day in my back and belly. Just cant shake the feeling labour is close. plus i hae had another clear out TMI :blush:

Hun i would do what ever makes you and daniel happy. Invit your friends if you like and make them work around you for a change, If they dont want to come then fine, you offered. I spent a lot of time trying to met up with my friends and always being let down, i stopped running around after them in the end and i havent really seen them now in months. :shrug:

xx


----------



## lisaf

I just don't have any other friends here (they all move away because its too expensive). So I hate to write off any friendships... but then again I want to make more friends with the parent's group too. 

I'll talk to my husband because these are his friends too.

If they just chose a different time we could make it work. They want to meet at the pumpkin patch at 4pm... the concert thing is from 3-5 :dohh:


----------



## laura6914

See what your husband says hun.
Typical, slap bang in the middle so you have to chose :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

lol, yup!


----------



## SBB

I'm not sure what to suggest Lisa, how about just tell them when you want to do it and why and see what they say! 

Chell, do you have a pattern for these diapers? Are you making it up? Either of the ways you said will be fine, if you don't do a pocket and just do a wrap and insert you'll need the insert to stay in place, so perhaps applix or poppers to hold it there. Think about how it will work if you want more boosting. I think it'll be a trial and error thing, so see how it goes.. I think most people make pockets first off... 
Finger is ok thanks, still sore but I'll live ;) 

Laura I hope she holds off a little longer! 

Ok I need to make a decision re sammuels 'routine'. As you all know I am not a routine type person... So: 

Now, sammuel has been having one nap in the morning 9.30-10.30 then afternoon 2.30-3.30. In the evening, I start to put him down at 7... Sometimes he'll gp straight to sleep, but sometimes it's over an hour. Now, I don't mind this, I really don't. I relax in bed while he plays, we watch videos of him on my phone, read books etc etc, when hes tired he goes to sleep.

I guess my problem with it is that I am fooked afterwards!! Cos I've been laying down for an hour I have no energy for making dinner, or doing any more work. 

So, today he hasn't had an afternoon nap. Not really on purpose, he didnt fall asleep feeding this arvo so I got up with him again instead of waiting for him to go to sleep. His morning nap was also a bit later. Tonight i've put him down at 6.25 and he's now sound asleep on the boob. 

I could move him to the cot now and carry on working and make dinner. 

So i could do this every day instead. What would you do? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

If he can last without the afternoon nap Suz then I'd do it if it makes bedtimes better. I think it's normal for them to go down to only one nap around Sammuel's age! X

Lisa- I would do whatever you think would be the most fun for you and Daniel! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls 11dpo testing soon woopp will up date you all when i have tested x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Caz! I hope this is your month xx


----------



## SBB

Thanks Lou, I guess so. In fact while I was writing it I did think it's a bit of a no brainer I suppose! I'll see how long he stays asleep for... 

Could you go and see your cranial brain person about Bens sleep? 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hey that's an idea.... Could maybe try- although she did say he felt all fine and balanced last time- think they can only help when there's a physical issue :shrug: Worth a try though!! 

Chell- just realised I didn't answer you. No I don't honestly think there's anything wrong with him- he's never sick or anything. He just wakes up and doesn't seem to know how to go back to sleep!! :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Baby and Bump's just changed!! It looks weird!! &#58393; I read the other day that they'd sold it to Momtastic!


----------



## laura6914

evening ladies, 
The lay out has changed. :shock: I like it though. 

Suz, sammuals routine sounds pretty much like shaes. He has 2 naps at theose times to.If he doesnt have an afternoon nap though he is an absolute nightmare to settle for bed. His bedtime is 6/ 6:30 now and after his bedtime bottle i out him in his cot and he plays until he falls asleep. Well not so much plays, just talks to is teddies. :)
Have you tried leaving him to play on his own until he falls to sleep whilst you get things done?

Well pains have started again. No regularity i just feel soooo sick through them and my head is pounding. :(


----------



## lisaf

I hate it! It keeps changing and is running SOOO slow right now :(


----------



## SBB

What's happened?! What the frick is momtastic?! :shrug: 

Laura, no I don't leave him, normally cos it's an excuse to lie down :haha: but I could try. He did used to just go to sleep fine on his own sometimes. When I say sometimes, I mean twice. Ever. :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I'm in the 'new look' thread.. its freaking horrible, I hate it. I could care less about the 'momtastic' part although it sounds really really stupid, lol.

Poor Casey is going to come back and not know what happened :rofl:

They have all these mom ads/banners etc up on the loss/ttc sections too though! They're 'working' on it, but seriously? no warning that this was comming, no thought or protection for those coming here at a trying time in their life?


----------



## babyloulou

There was a thread announcement at the top of the forum last week but that's all. I'll see if I can find it...

https://www.babyandbump.com/announcements-newsletters/721347-bnb-update-please-read.html

There- the owner Wobbles has basically sold the website on but is still going to run it x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I read a Dr Sear's thing earlier (the AP guy) and he was going on about babies sleep cycles and recommended once you've rocked/sang/cuddled a baby to sleep to wait 20 mins before moving or putting the baby down (something to do with letting the baby get out of REM sleep. I tried it tonight and Ben has been asleep for 3 hours and 10 minutes so far without a single evening wake up!!! :shock: :shock: 

This is it if you want a read xxx
https://www.askdrsears.com/topics/sleep-problems/8-infant-sleep-facts-every-parent-should-know
X


----------



## babyloulou

BnB seems a lot faster on my phone now! Does it to anyone else??


----------



## SBB

I'll read it now lou! I'm not sure if it seems faster or not... Will see... 

S usually sleeps for about 20 mins before I move him if I let him fall asleep on the boob because I just like to have an excuse to lie down for a little while. But that's good to know, I will go read it... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Definitely sped up, thank goodness!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Wow. This is weird.


----------



## babyloulou

I think while they're still attached to the boob they stay in light sleep Suz cos they still flutter suck occasionally. He mentions in the article something about if they're in deep sleep then they stop suckling (on boob or dummy) - so I would imagine the 20 mins would start once he'd come off the boob??

It makes sense what he says - he says if they are put down in light sleep they then wake at the end of every sleep cycle to be resettled - and then it's just repeated- but if they reach a deep sleep then they can more easily stay asleep through the next sleep cycle as they're so relaxed!

Saying all that - I'm sure it'll only work for us once and then never again! Just like everything else I've tried!! :haha: 

He's still asleep at the mo though- 3 and a half hours so far x


----------



## babyloulou

Scratch that- he's awake!! :rofl: Feed time! &#58650;

Still 3 and a half hours is brill in the evening for him!! &#57358; I bet I can't get it to work again after the feed.....


----------



## lisaf

Keep us posted Lou!!!

(this new layout is giving me a headache :( )


----------



## SBB

How did you go lou? I'm going to try it tonight! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He was so blocked up he couldn't feed and was very upset! :-( We co-slept but didn't actually get any sleep! He wanted to sleep but kept coughing amd spluttering!! :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi Ladies, 

I'm back!

Concert was really amazing! I'm knackered, but so proud of everyone involved!

So, what's going on? What's new? 

BnB has changed... looks strange... I thought about setting up my own forum... downloaded the software... Then we could all just chat on that!! ;)

Missed you all. :hug:


----------



## laura6914

hey all,

changed my mind. HATE the new B&B. I cant work it out. :( glad i dont wonder around here much. Such an up roar over the word 'mom' though. I call my mother mom, cant see what the big deal is. :shrug:

Lou, poor ben.Its awful when they have a cold. Shaes the same, when he is all blocked he wakes every few hours for a cuddle. :(

Well afm, got a really upset tummy, cant keep off the loo :blush: Was up all night with contactions/BH what ever they are, back is killing me and im soooo uncomfortable. I was going to pop into the walk in community MW today to get checked but im hurting that much i dont want to leave the house. :(


----------



## laura6914

oh im 37 weeks tomorrow, full term :yipee:


----------



## SBB

Hey Jess :wave: we missed you too! 

So do you know how much money you raised yet? I hope lots!! Glad it all went well :hugs: 

I am so tired today, I could go to sleep now and not get up til morning :haha: 

Laura keep us posted! 

Has anyone heard from cat lately? I miss her :( I wish everything was different and she was here posting with us... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I don't think we raised any money... :cry: We didn't sell enough tickets... I've spent about £500 of my own money on it and I still have to cover the theatre costs minus any ticket sales...


----------



## SBB

Oh no Jess :( that sucks :( do you ever try and get corporate sponsorship or anything? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

oh no Jess :( How awful :( All that work too! Its still a good cause and did raise awareness though. :hugs:

What about starting up a secret facebook group? Don't know about you girls but I'm on there a lot already.

I miss Cat loads too and wonder how she's doing all the time. I'm so glad they have long maternity leaves there in Canada. If she was in the US she'd have to go back to work especially to earn money for medical bills etc.


----------



## laura6914

Ill keep you posted Suz. 

Sorry you didnt raise any money Jess. :(

Im not on facebook :( Too much trouble, i stay well clear. Closed my account a year ago. 

I was thinking about cat yesterday. I hope everything is as well as it can be. We all miss her. :(


----------



## lisaf

aw, well we don't want to leave you behind laura!


----------



## laura6914

thanks lisa, :)
This thread is the only one i really chat on so you cant all go abandoning me. lol :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Laura, how exciting! Very excited for you! Can't wait to "meet" Chloe on here! :hugs: 

Suz, I wrote to so many people asking for sponsorship and backing... not a sausage... :cry: I'm getting quote a few donations on my virgin giving page though which is good! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh I'm sorry Jess :-( You should be very proud of yourself for organising it all with everything else you've got going on! 

Are you auctioning things? Was it a raffle? Do you still need things for it? X

I don't like the new mobile version of the site it keeps trying to switch me to on my iPhone! I keep switching it back!


----------



## lisaf

maybe with the mobile version there will be no more accidentally clicking on adds when you mean to post your reply though, lol


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh good point Lisa!! Maybe it'll grow on me! I don't like not being able to see the little Emoji pictures Suz posts though!! :rofl: Me and Ste text each other in full Emoji now!! :rofl:

&#57423;&#57426;&#57427;&#58660;&#58668;&#58666;&#58673;&#57424;&#58663;&#57425;&#57611;&#58667;&#58671;&#57609;&#58664;&#57370;&#57652;&#58672;&#58665;&#58662;&#58669;&#58657;&#58659;&#58670;&#57429;&#58661;&#57610;&#58658;&#57369;&#57428;&#58656;


----------



## lisaf

Emoji?


----------



## SBB

What the Frick is the mobile site?! It's vile!!!! Proper version for me! I have to admit I didn't really see a difference so couldn't see what the problem was with the new layout, but then I went to user cp and had a look around and it is different :( oh well I guess we'll get used to it, and thank god those ads are gone!!!!! 

&#58389;&#57430;&#57431;&#58388;&#58373;&#57606;&#58392;&#58391;&#58381;&#58378;&#58372;&#57605;&#58377;&#58382;&#58370;&#57608;
&#58371;&#57432;&#58375;&#58369;&#58383;&#58379;&#58374;&#58387;&#58385;&#58386;&#58384;&#57607;&#57433;&#58390;&#58376;&#58380;
&#57626;&#57612;&#58156;&#58154;&#58157;&#58152;&#58155;&#57378;&#57379;&#58151;&#57416;&#57418;&#57419;&#57417;&#57420;&#57661;
&#58435;&#58430;&#57423;&#57426;&#57427;&#58660;&#58668;&#58666;&#58673;&#57424;&#58663;&#57425;&#57611;&#58667;&#58671;&#57609;
&#58664;&#57370;&#57652;&#58672;&#58665;&#58662;&#58669;&#58657;&#58659;&#58670;&#57429;&#58661;&#57610;&#58658;&#57369;&#57428;
&#58656;&#58118;&#57392;&#58116;&#57616;&#57394;&#58117;&#58115;&#58439;&#58439;&#57625;&#58119;&#58120;&#58436;

Lisa emoji is an app for smilies, can you see the ones me and lou hae posted? Think you van only see them on phone / iPad x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and Lou, I tried leaving S 20 mins before moving him. I expect him to sleep through tonight. If he doesn't I won't be happy with you! Or dr sears :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It didn't work for us tonight! Ben is SO ill now though- his breathing is terrible! He can't sleep for coughing and is so upset and wheezy! :-( No swimming lesson for us in the morning! :-(


----------



## Onelildream

Ugh. Mixed feelings on this new stuff.


----------



## Onelildream

I don't like not being able to see siggys! How am I supposed to know how old Connor is?! Hahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah! Yours has disappeared Chell but I can see everyone elses!!! :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

When you're replying in the box check the "show your signature" box is ticked under the reply box xx


----------



## Onelildream

I can't see anyone's anything. Can u see pictures next to names? I can't. :( are u on the desktop version? This all just looks like an old school chat room to me.


----------



## Onelildream

The siggy box is checked but I can't see anyone's sig. Oh.... Casey will be so pissed when she gets home! She hates changes like this. :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Ok I got back to the desktop version but my siggy is still gone. :( why does it keep switching back and forth?


----------



## Onelildream

Surprise. It's back. Hahaha. Someone is friggin screwing with me!


----------



## babyloulou

Your phone had automatically switched to the new mobile version- just click at the bottom to change it back if it does it again!

Casey's going to HATE it!!!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I can't see the Emoji but I'm on a desktop mostly.

I'm coming down with a cold, its freakin hot here and I'm miserable. Not 100% sure its a cold but my nose is runny, throat stings and my head feels worse each time I blow my nose. :( Of course everyone in the family is going to get it too.
feel guilty that maybe I picked it up at the gym...

Daniel gets his lip thing cut tomorrow. Getting nervous, just know I'm going to bring him in totally happy and in a good mood and then ruin it :dohh:

Daniel is MOBILE.. he is now rolling across the floor to get where he wants. We're going to have to babyproof more this weekend! :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

babyloulou said:


> Ahh I'm sorry Jess :-( You should be very proud of yourself for organising it all with everything else you've got going on!
> 
> Are you auctioning things? Was it a raffle? Do you still need things for it? X
> 
> I don't like the new mobile version of the site it keeps trying to switch me to on my iPhone! I keep switching it back!

I'm auctioning the pieces of artwork my brother did for the poster. Suz kindly offered one of those beautiful angel wing hooks and there is a teddy too. Joe and his dad have offered to cover the overheads so that more money can go to the charities which is really lovely of them.


----------



## SBB

Jess you can have a set of hooks, maybe 3 or something? 

Thats really kind of them X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- Ste said he'd donate you a garden steamer. One of these:- https://www.tansleyteak.co.uk/Folding_Steamer.aspx - but I said to him that I thought you were only selling things to do with babies???

If you want one you can have it- or post your fundraising link again and I'll contribute on there instead xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh wow, you girls break my heart with your generosity. :hugs: :hugs: 

Lou, I want that steamer!!! Let me think about it. Definitely not just auctioning things to do with babies, but don't want to accept and not get very much for it... :hugs: 

Suz, thank you! Do you have a photo you can email me and I'll start the auction! I'll do a shout out for your website too!

The donation link if you want to forward it to anyone is: https://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fu...on?userUrl=B-loss-om&faId=146176&isTeam=false

Love you girls! xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Don't be silly Jess- anything you get for it is a bonus. Do you want me to get Ste to send it to you? Or arrange delivery to whoever wins it once you've sorted out a sale or something? X


----------



## babyloulou

My best friend is in labour!! :happydance: She's 38 weeks- been in labour for a couple of hours, her waters have already gone and she's nearly there!! :shock: I just knew she'd have an easy time of it!! She's jammy like that!! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

hey all 

Oh lou, your friend is jammy. :) I hope all goes well for her. Does she know what she is having. 

x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes a boy!! X


----------



## SBB

exciting lou! 

Jess can you hold off on the hooks for a couple of days? Just need to sort out the domain because it doesn't work right now!! 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

Testing to see what my sig looks like...if I have one :)
Hope everyone is doing well... I'm cramping and boobs hurt SO bad :( I HATE AF!!!!!!!!!!! SAD THING IS I'M ONLY ON CD23


----------



## babyloulou

Remember BFP symptoms feel just the same Verna!! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Everything crossed it's a bfp not bloody AF Verna!!! :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Smile4me

I'm just in a foul mood today... I guess I just feel overwhelmed with things and I should be grateful for all the lovely things I have in my life but I can't help but dwell on whats wrong... I need to snap out of it.


----------



## babyloulou

Verna :hugs: :hugs: You're allowed to be sweet-pea :hugs: Especially with us :flower: xxx


----------



## SBB

Sorry you're in a foul mood. You can whinge to us. I think you're amazing, I'd whinge a LOT more in your shoes :hugs: We love you! 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

babyloulou said:


> Verna :hugs: :hugs: You're allowed to be sweet-pea :hugs: Especially with us :flower: xxx

Thanks hun ... I find myself getting really upset over the smallest things but to me they are not small but if I sit back and look at it in the grand scheme of things they are minor... I think I feel so helpless at times because I have something that I can't control ... I don't have a control type nature its just I can't defeat this and I don't know what to do, I feel like I can do anything i set my mind to and that this is just causing so many other stresses in my life like all the little things that annoy me, I let it get the best of me when in reality I should just let them go and enjoy my beautiful daughters and my husband... Plus you throw my family (sisters, mom, niece) into the mix and it just gets depressing :( UGH I need ME time.


----------



## Smile4me

oh and then I hate to be this way... I really do but my SIL is having a baptism next weekend and all of her friends who are PG will be there gloating and I have to put on a happy face and deal with it and I SWEAR every other fb posting on my fb page is a PLAY BY PLAY OF every second of the babies moves. I don't blame her one bit but I think I'm going to stop going on FB I'm only doing it to myself ... I sound like a complete bitch and I hate that I feel this way, I would be extatic I were in her shoes.... This is my problem and I need to figure a way to deal with it.


----------



## babyloulou

You don't in anyway sound like a bitch Verna. I understand completely- I used to feel like that when TTCing. It WILL happen you know! Xx


----------



## SBB

Verna it's not bitchy, I used to feel like that too when I was ttc. It's hard :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

:hugs: verna... what about hiding the annoying post/people from your feed for a while? I think you can at least reduce the frequency of how often they show up on your fb. That way you don't have to see all of it?
We've all been there and totally understand!


Daniel had his lip snipped this morning. It was less bloody than I feared, but he did need 3 stitches, poor guy! Still occasional bleeding since he of course keeps sticking things in his mouth, lol. He should be healed in 10 days and we'll have a follow up appt then. He has antibiotics for 10 days. He's a little grumpy now but we gave him some tylenol. I have only BF'd him once but I do believe he had a nice deep latch for once! I want to wait and see how it goes the rest of the day, but looking good so far.


----------



## babyloulou

Glad he's ok Lisa! Was he ok while having it done? X

Suz- I've been meaning to ask you- does Sammuel ever bite you? Ben has not stopped biting me today!! :-( It's really hurting! :cry:

Oh and my best friend has had the baby. Baby Finley. 6lb 6oz- VERY easy and quick labour! X


----------



## lisaf

AWww, so tiny :)

Daniel screamed his head off while it was being done, but it was because he was being held down, it wasn't his 'pain' scream.. it was his 'pissed off' scream. Near the end when he was being stitched up he was just sobbing a little. He did give me a smile as soon as he was in my arms.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww! Glad it wasn't too bad


----------



## SBB

Aw poor Daniel - I totally missed that that was today! Poor baby I'm glad he is ok! 

Lou congrats to your friend, lucky cow for the quick easy labour.. 

SHIT someone just placed an order on my website!!! Didn't even know it was up and running yet :dohh: I have no boxes, tape, etc etc and I have to post it tomorrow!!!!!!!!
HELP!!!!!

Jess I'll post the link for you and can email you pics x x x


----------



## SBB

Jess, here you go: https://www.themodernbaby.co.uk/Pluto-Angel-Wings-Hook-2-colours-p/pawh.htm

I can also do one of these, there aren't any more photos yet but will be next week: https://www.themodernbaby.co.uk/20cm-Wool-Wrapped-Letters-p/wl20.htm

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Can you just find a random cardboard box from a shop Suz? What have they ordered? It's exciting!! Your first order!! :happydance: &#58655;&#58655;&#58655;&#58655;&#58655;&#58655;&#58655;&#58130;


----------



## lisaf

Yay for first orders! hope you can get the packaging together!


----------



## SBB

well I got some box samples the other day and I think that I can use one of those. 

They ordered some animal hooks https://www.themodernbaby.co.uk/category-s/1863.htm

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

At least it's not humongous then Suz! You'll be able to botch together packaging for one of those!! How did they find you? Have you started advertising? x


----------



## SBB

I have no idea lou!!! I do SEO for each product, for example if you google 'alpha art numbers' I am number one, but I don't know how :haha: 

Theyve ordered 4 hooks but I'm sure the packaging I have is big enough. Eeek!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh Ste does that google jumping thing too! Says it's the best way to get orders!!


----------



## babyloulou

I emailed Cat earlier and have just had a reply. Kinley is still fighting amd turned 3 months old the other day!  Cat sounds very down :-(


----------



## SBB

Poor cat :( I will email her too. Sp glad Kinley is still going strong! 

Lou I forgot to answer about biting. S hasn't bitten me for ages, he only seems to go through little phases when he's teething. Although I think he has a tooth coming through now :shrug: someone said to me once they've got 8 teeth they'll stop biting! No idea how true that is though :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He never did it with his bottom teeth- but it's his front top coming through at the moment. He's doing it every single feed! My nipples are killing! He's gets so upset when I stop him too!


----------



## SBB

Ouch :( don't know what to suggest as I was rubbish at getting him to stop biting! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Honestly he looks so upset when I stop him! :-( I don't shout or anything- I just say "no" calmly and take him off- I then try to latch him back on but he's usually wailing so hysterically I can't!! :-( 

My BF has just text me- she can't get the baby to BF :-( He's not having any of it at the moment! :-( She's really upset!!


----------



## babyloulou

Just realised my two abbreviations were the same!! :dohh: Oh well I'm sure you get it!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Has your friend seen a lactation consultant? Have they tried a nipple shield?
They checked for tongue-tie too I hope?

I don't understand how ancient women did this.. so many women I know had trouble breastfeeding.. how did they ever manage back then?


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa I bet they were all just tight and if one mom couldn't do it, another would pick up the slack, ya know? That and later on people had wet nurses. Gosh I hope sweet Daniel feels better soon! Yeeeeeouch! 

Connor was so lively this evening. After the "routine" I put him in his crib wide awake and he talked himself to sleep while I read to maddie. Oh it was the cutest thing ever!

So my sisters (in law) are driving me nuts! We planned a girls night but they are all so headstrong, stubborn and silly that it will be a miracle if we all get together! One sister resorted to throwing a temper tantrum and said she was just going to stay home and do everything how she wants if she can't get her way with all of us. The other said if the kids were going to be there, then she wouldn't do anything at all. Some sort of ultimatum. Are you kidding me?! How old are we all?!

Suz- congrats on the first sale!!!

Jess- welcome back! Missed you! Are there new admins now or same, just a new site?

Lou I hope ben is feeling better today. Sick is no fun.

Verna- love ya sweetheart! Sounds promising, the aches and pains! How's your sweet baby and that awesome cast?! Are you letting her milk it?


----------



## SBB

Sorry she's having trouble BF lou - I'd just say to persevere I guess. I think ancient women had no choice so probably just had to get on with it! Or got someone else to do it while until they'd figured it out more... :shrug: 

Chell tell them to stop being babies! What a nightmare! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- bang their heads together!! Or just don't let the mardy ones attend!! :haha:

Suz- she's text me again. He's still not fed- he has mucus in his stomach and lungs because he was born too fast! Its making him breathe fast. They've tested him for a chest infection but it was clear. They've got to stay on til he's managed to clear it and starts feeding x


----------



## SBB

Aw no I didn't know that could happen :( hope he's clear and feeding soon... 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday going Chinese for tea yum yum cant wait x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi guys. 

Lou, sorry I didn't reply yesterday, I was so I'll last night. If Ste is up for it I'll Auction it off and then send you the details. Is that ok?

Sorry your friend is struggling to bf. I wonder whether Lili had that problem? I hope everything sorts itself out. 

Will be on properly later. 

Xxx


----------



## lisaf

oh I hope your friend's baby does ok. I know that Daniel's lung collapsed because he wasn't able to clear all the fluid from his lungs correctly... basically every breath he took in came back and filled the aevioli, but when he tried to breath out which would have cleared the lungs, it kind of stuck instead and wouldnt' budge... but the air wouldnt' pass through either. So when he took his next breath, it just filled them more and more until they burst, air entered the chest cavity which collapsed his lung.

It doesn't sound like thats the problem with your friend's baby though, just still trying to clear the fluids.

Daniel was up like 5 times last night... his upper lip is quite a bit swollen. I think sucking on his pacifier made it more sore, but he needed it for comfort at the same time.
I slept in late and came to work over an hour late, luckily the girl I carpool with had today off otherwise I would have had to drag my butt out of bed on time. I needed the rest because this cold is kicking my butt. I REALLY dont' want DH to get this cold because he is such a baby when he's sick and I'm just not up for dealing with that :(


----------



## laura6914

evening all,

Vern, i feel for you hunny and dont feel bad for having a moan. We have ALL felt the way you are hunny but try and stay positive, you WILL get there :hugs:

Suz, congrates on your first sale :yipee:

Lisa, poor daniel. I hope it heals soon. :hugs:

Lou, hope our friends baby gets better. Sorry to hear about the BF to. 

Chell, family can be a nightmare at times, Sound like they need a kick up the bum.

Well AFM, went shopping today to get everything for Shaes birthday. I cant believe he is 1 on Sunday. :)


----------



## Onelildream

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Shae!

MOM OF THE YEAR AWARD! :cry: I was holding Connor and doing a lot at once and his foot got stuck in the stroller!!!!!!!!!!! SOB SOB SOB! It's all bruised up and cut and I feel horrible. :( :cry: I just cried. He screamed for a minute then was fine, but I still feel horrible. I know it isn't broken, but it's def a deep tissue bruise.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Chell :hugs: I trapped lili's finger in the car seat clasp yesterday. I felt so bad. I'm sure Connor will forgive you. Xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

I hurt Ben earlier too! He face-butted my hand and my nail made a welt on his chin!! :-/


----------



## SBB

Haha is it 'who's hurt their baby most?' day?! Hmmm I don't think I've caused any injuries today... Probably yesterday :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Bad Mummies!! :rofl: &#57626;


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: I do feel much better as the swelling went down and the bruise is completely gone; now it's just a scratch....BUT STILL! poor baby!


----------



## lisaf

Heck I almost bent one of Daniel's legs off when I was first learning to nurse and was trying to slide him into the football hold. I thought he was crying because he was hungry and wanted me to hurry up, but I his foot was caught and I was shoving him down into position anyway :dohh:
I think there is a reason that babies don't form permanent memories at thise age :haha:

Still feeling horribly sick.
Daniel has been super fussy today, we think his lip is hurting him.

Inlaws pissing me off again. SIL left early again.. she has NO right to be upset with us for not putting Daniel in her care 5 days a week, she can't even prove she is reliable!!!! She only had him 1 day this week!
Then MIL was giving him a bottle and she tried to get him to look at me while she was feeding him. I reminded her that teaching him to be distracted while on the bottle will only make it worse for me when he's feeding on the breast and distracted, tugging off my nipple. I even told her that he had me cracked and bleeding from doing this. So she looked at him and cooed 'you're just so strong, aren't you?' ... then propped him up with the bottle facing outward. 
I seriously GIVE UP :( She will never ever get it or listen to me :(


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls! I am back! we flew back in tonight and jimmy was already in bed, right on schedule! I can't wait to see him in the AM and see if he still likes me! I guess the inlaws did such a great job sticking to my routine and following my instructions I really am so grateful jimmy was in such good hands. Wow I really am so happy I did not have to worry one iota about jimmy! I think he really likes the grandma now too, so we will see if he likes her better than me in the AM! 

Hawaii was so nice, sunny and warm and so good to be alone with DH and just relax. Unfortunately a bunch of things blew up at his work so he had to still stress and worry about work but he managed to put away the phone and relax with me everyday for part of the day! I was so relaxed though it was so nice to just not have to worry about a little human being all day and night plus no dog for a week! But everytime I saw some other family and their baby my heart sort of skipped a beat and I felt a small ache to hold jimmy. can't wait till the morning. 

I love the new look! it looked great on my ipod, I was looking at it earlier. I liked the print size how you don't have to adjust it when you are blind like me. What all did I miss?? 

Jess how was the concert?

Verna what happened with the FS specialist?

Suz how is sammuel sleeping, are you trying a new technique? it sounded like you were?

Lou is Ben still sick? how is the itch medicine working out? are you using a condom now I hope since AF happened??

Laura happy bday to shae! amazing how time flies!!

Chell I missed you hun, sounds like you are in the running for mom of the year but I think I won already leaving my baby for a whole week and not worrying too much about him! bad momma enjoying her time away!! tsk tsk. 

Lisa sorry about the inlaws. I complain about mine but geez they don't compare to the irritating things yours do. I think I can't complain for awhile based on how great they did with jimmy while I was gone. Although... I haven't seen him yet and tomorrow I may find out that they trained him to only like them. ha. how is daniel?? is his mouth fixed?

Hi Caz!


----------



## lisaf

Welcome back!! Sooooooo glad the inlays did well with Jimmy!

His lip got snipped but we think he has a bit of discomfort from it still as he keeps waking up and is fussy until we give him some Tylenol. I can already tell his latch is deeper but with the lip still swollen, I'm waiting to see what it will turn out like.
And bummer that you aren't going to be able to complain about your inlaws for a bit ;). Wonder if they will have their fill of him for a while?

I'm sure everything will be fine with Jimmy tomorrow! Hugs!


----------



## SBB

Hi casey :wave: you're back!! So glad you chilled out and great the ILs did a good job! Let us know if he likes you today :haha: 

How did the pumping go? Did you slack a bit? Are you all brown now? 

Yeh I am trying not putting S down for an afternoon nap to see if he really needs it. Yesterday he just really needed one! So we had a little half hour snooze together and he still went to bed ok. But he falls asleep earlier if he hasn't had it, which gives me more time in the evening to get stuff done. 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

hey guys! things are great with jimmy although he is now a crazy crawling mo-fo! sheesh can't take my eye off him for a second! we have to go buy baby proof stuff right away - covers for the electrical outlets and baby gates and all that. 

Lisa hope he heals up soon and your latch with him is fixed! sounds like it might be!

Suz sounds like you are doing good, getting work done and all. did I read that you had your first sale on MB? what was it?


----------



## SBB

Well, I definitely win the prize for worst mum today. What did I say - I'll injure him tomorrow. Shouldn't have joked. 

I made some soup for me danny and my mum. Danny was going to watch S while we ate then have his. But I bought in my soup and my mums and some bread. S was preoccupied with a book. Then he went to grab the bread on the table so my mum moved it out of the way, and S grabbed the tray on my mums lap and the soup went flying and went on his stomach and hand. He had a top on luckily. I rushed him to te cold tap but he was screaming... Tried to calm him down by giving him the boob which helped a bit. Then realised it was all burnt on his tummy too :( 

Poor baby cried all the way to the doctors. He has got cream and a dressing on it. I knew my mum wasn't concentrating today and I should have just waited til Danny was watching him. I feel awful, my poor baby. :cry: 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/9ba6c517.jpg

Casey that's great he is crawling like a loony! Once you're baby proof it's fine! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Awww poor little Sammuel :cry: These things happen Suz- it's not yours or your mums fault- it's hard to always protect them :hugs: 

Welcome back Case :hi: Show us your tan.....


----------



## SBB

I know they do lou, it was just stupid and avoidable :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

These things always are! I once let my 14 month old nephew fall down the stairs because I let go off his hand!! He sprained his ankle and was limping for ages! Then when he was 6 I trapped his fingers in the hinges of a door and he had to have stitches! He's 11 now and never let's me forget either of those things!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Yeh I suppose they always are! Oh dear your poor nephew! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

omg lou your nephew! how scary, the stairs are so scary! glad he is fine tho.

suz poor S! its impossible to avoid everything. jimmy fell off the bed a week ago. I didnt even want to tell u guys cuz it was so stupid of me. thank god he was fine. he could have broke his neck!

oh I am not tan, I used sunscreen the whole time! trying to avoid further aging of my skin. I just will continue to use self tanner. I had more time to pump in hawaii than here! it ended up being super easy to do it there.


----------



## SBB

Casey my friends baby has fallen off the bed about 5 times :haha: I'm amazed S hasn't done it yet!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I'm always amazed Ben hasn't too!! I thought ALL babies fall off beds constantly! :haha: It seems to be one of the most popular "bad mummy" threads that pop up!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-how horrible. :( I'm so sorry. How bad are the burns? Will he need a graft or anything? My friend's mom dumped the pot of boiling water on her granddaughter when she was carrying it to the sink and tripped. She had to have grafts and she has some awful scars. Hopefully her soup was not that hot!

Oh, and Max was talking to Connor on the bed a few days ago and "roll roll roll"-ed him right off the bed. Stinker. I was sitting 3 feet away filing the bills. He just laughed, too. Grrr. I had to have a long serious talk with him. He just told me, "he likes it!" No, Max, he's a baby and he DOES NOT like that.

WELCOME HOME, CASEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So glad you had some R&R.


----------



## kcw81

It's so scary to see him fall off and u try to rush to catch him but it's too late! Oh man we have a high bed too! I had a heart attack and didn't tell dh bc he already thinks I am a bit careless. He is very careful and cautious w Jimmy.


----------



## SBB

They aren't bad chell, superficial. Just red really and one blistered bit on his tummy. God it's so stupid, poor baby, he was sooo upset :cry: 

Was Connor upset St being rolled off the bed?! 

Casey did you drink on your holiday? 
X x x


----------



## kcw81

No suz I didn't- but I had tons and tons of coffee! Yummy love coke and Starbucks but never drink that much cuz of bfing. I don't drink alky-hol really. Dh does and did!


----------



## kcw81

Chell r u excited for your trip? I wish all u ladies could have a baby free holiday for just a few days at least/ caring for a baby full time Is hard work physically and mentally and a small break without any responsibility is very recharging! It reconnects you to yr oh and to yourself- the part if u that was there before being a momma!


----------



## SBB

Im sure I would really enjoy a few days away! But it's quite hard cos of BF, and all of our other commitments! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh and S had his dinner, and every time he looked at his bandaged hand he whimpered and cried!! :( poor thing... 


X x x


----------



## kcw81

Aww suz that is so cute! I am sure he doesn't think so though!


----------



## lisaf

Aw, poor S :( That is super scary, glad the damage was minimal though! First step whenever hot liquid is spilled is to get the clothes off since they can hold the heat against the skin. hopefully you'll never need to use that tip though.
Burns hurt so bad, poor little guy!


----------



## SBB

Yeh Lisa I should have done that, but I didn't really realise it was on his tummy so I was running his hand under the water and holding him and probably made his tummy worse :cry: I took it off as soon as I realised but it was probably a few minutes :(

I feel so sad that he was hurt and distressed and it was all my stupid fault :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

We've been to a 50th birthday party tonight. The theme was "dress to impress" so lots of ball gowns and suits!! This was Ben's outfit.... :rofl:

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/October%202011/ef30e94b.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/October%202011/cff25c93.jpg

He's absolutely shattered and went straight to bed for once!!! &#58389;


----------



## kcw81

Aww Lou that's so funny! Love it! What a classy baby!


----------



## lisaf

Aw Suz, I didn't mean to make you feel bad, you did what you could, he will be ok :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- it's not your fault! Accidents mean you are not to blame! I am so sorry. Poor baby trying to eat with a bandaged hand. He's prob just upset it is wrapped and he can't use it to scoop his food to his mouth with two hands! Oh and about Connor, he was totally laughing while max was rolling him over but I didn't turn around to see max actually flipping him! Once he fell of the bed he was so shocked he didn't even cry. Scared the crap out of me tho! I freaked him out more than falling did! I guess max just thought all the laughing meant he needed a bigger thrill. ?! Little Stink!

Casey- yes suuuuuuper excited! We leave Saturday. Eek! I have so much to do! I am going to try to leave a minimal list for lars' mom, and not even a schedule... Except for school. I don't want to overwhelm her! I know that things will be an adjustment when I get back but I think they will all get back on shedule once I get home. Or am I being too lax? Should I write a schedule for each of the kids??? How is Jimmy now that u are back? Is he scared when u leave the room? Maddie thought I was leaving again every time we went down to gma and gpas after my first trip (when she was 4 mo) she would bawl and hyperventilate up to a few months after thinking we would be leaving again. Poorthing! I have to admit, I'm getting a bit sad to leave them all. I will miss homework and after school snacks and boy time and even asking max if he needs to go potty. I know she won't do everything the way I do, but I'm sure Lars and I will have a great time getting a conversation together and eating while our food is hot, and, shoot, peeing without interruptions! Haha. It will be a nice week!

Girls night was fun. Although not worth the effort and stupidity leading up to it! I could have just stayed home and painted by toes and had my own meal with the same effect! We watched now and then. Love that movie! And now my toes are cruise ready! I painted my pregnant sisters toes (she can't reach them anymore!) and that was actually very nice to have a few bonding moments. I love my younger siblings! Even if they are a complete pain in the arse at times!

Lou- love the pics! Such a little stud, he is!

Lisa, Jess, Laura- hi! Hugs!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af got me yesterday so on to natural cycles now till after xmas then back to fs just hope i get court on my natural cycles fx x x x


----------



## kcw81

Sorry caz about af!

Chell Jimmy is great! I am so happy I wrote the schedule and instructions and they actually followed it! There has been no change other than now he can crawl like a little pro! I was able to put Jim down for naps on time all day! I am amazed and grateful. But he is just one baby. For three kids that is a lot to follow, although... I would appreciate a detailed guide if I were the one babysitting yr kids. Jimmy seems to be fine, not upset if I leave, in fact, since he can crawl now he is happier he doesn't get stuck in a spot and need rescuing! He sure has to be watched close now!

I am so excited for yr trip! I hope it's warm and sunny and you can relax!


----------



## SBB

Lou he looks so cute!! Bless him :D did he sleep well? 

Sammuel was up loads, not sure if he was in pain, or just stressed from the bad day, or because he was wet. His boob tube bandage got into the top if his nappy so it got wet then his nightie got wet :dohh: 
I feel so bad that I didnt know it was on his tummy and I was holding him tight so I'm sure it must have been burning him more while I was trying to cool his hand down. Poor baby. Can't believe it even happened :nope: 

Chell I'd appreciate a list too I think! glad you had fun in the end! 

Casey do us a crawling video! 
X x x


----------



## lisaf

Just had a total scare. Daniel somehow ripped one of his stitches in his lip, blood pouring out of his mouth etc. Made me feel SOOO bad for him, a little boobie time took care of the bleeding and comforted him though :(


----------



## SBB

Ouch poor Daniel :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh no Lisa! Poor thing. Did u have a bloody boob?


----------



## lisaf

nope, I was all prepared to be covered in bloody spit, but we were both bloodless when he came off the boob.
I feel so bad that only the boob can comfort him.. .what if I wasn't home when it happened?


----------



## kcw81

He's so young still- he will get comforted by other things in a few months- like cookies! Ha no I think that is totally normal. Don't u also have a few secret weapons to calm him? One of mine is carrying Jim into the laundry room and having him watch the machine and touch the knobs.


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry Lisa. :(


----------



## SBB

What about teething powders Lisa? They are really calming!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Suz, poor Sammuel. I hope he's ok. :hug: 

Lisa, poor Daniel! Is he ok now? :hugs:

Lou, I love that outfit! When we went to a wedding earlier in the year I got Lili a "twin set and pearls" bib and Matteo a dinner jacket bib! :haha: 

I'm still not feeling right... I have a pain under my ribcage.... not indigestion... don't know what it is! :( I'm off to the opening night of Crazy For You tonight! I'd forgotten about it so had to go and buy something in my lunch break... any excuse to go shopping! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

could it be gall bladder issues Jess?

I don't know if they sell teething powders here.. I don't think they do.


----------



## SBB

Where is everybody?! 

Jess hope you had fun! Wonder what that pain could be.... Weird :shrug: 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

So we've had a few cloth diaper leaks... one where he was lying on his side in a flip-style (brand is best bottoms) and his side got wet :dohh: So I'm not a fan of that style for now.
The other 2 leaks happened overnight when he was in it for more than 12 hours (he wakes up but only in the early hours of the night, then he was sleeping until 13-14 hours since he'd be first put down.
We even triple-stuffed his diaper one night and all that did was cause the inserts to expand so much that they caused gaps at the leg elastic :dohh:
It might have just been the covers we were using, will try with a different brand next time.

Any tips for me Suz?


----------



## kcw81

Hey y'all it is quiet sheesh! Jess have fun at the show! Tell us bout it!

Jimmy had his 9 month today and he is 19 lbs and 28 inches. His weight is 25th percentile which is consistent with the past and no big deal but the doc said his height is lower than expected so I have to go in a month for a remeasure. I hope he gets a growth spurt soon so he is normal growth. She said that his height plateaued and at this point wouldn't quite expect that. I am not too worried but I hope he grows soon. I think he will hit a spurt soon since he is just starting to get to the 9 month milestones like crawling . Maybe he will get teeth and taller and clap all at the same time! He got shots today too but that wasn't too bad this time. He got over it quick.


----------



## lisaf

It tends to all happen at once, Casey :)


----------



## lisaf

My friend shared this story on facebook. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/16/...m-a-dragon-mom.html?_r=1&src=tp&smid=fb-share

I'd like to share it with Cat, but don't know if she'd appreciate it.


----------



## kcw81

Aww Lisa that's sad. If it were me I wouldn't feel Like reading someone else's sad story quite yet. That's how I felt about my mom at least- people kept sharing their mother loss stories with me and I appreciated their efforts to share and try to help but the last thing I wanted was to hear their story. At least back then when I was engulfed in my own deal. Now I could bear it tho !


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies! :hi:

Well the show and party were great! Knackered now though! :dohh: 

Casey, hope he gets a growth spurt on soon! Don't get worried though! Little legs weighed in at 13lbs and 11oz at the last weigh in and is still way below the 0.4th centile! She's happy and healthy though so I'm not going to stress. 

I heard from Cat the other day. I forgot to tell you guys. She had commented on one of my Baby Loss posts and it made me worry that the worst had happened. But she messaged me to say that Kinley is still holding in there, but she described it a palliative... I took that to mean that they weren't treating her anymore, just making her comfortable. I could be wrong. I'm still praying for a miracle. 

Did I tell you guys that Lili has 2 teeth now! Finally! She's such a snot monster though and I can't get in to see the doctor today... :(

Lisa, we use a eco friendly disposable nappy at night... just to avoid leaks. Lili's too diddy to put many more boosters in her nappies. It's only one a night, so not too expensive. And not harmful to the enviroment.


----------



## babyloulou

Glad you enjoyed the show Jess! I saw all the "name drops" on FB! Are yu friends with them on there? X

Lisa - I use a disposable at night too x

Cat sounded so down in her email to me last week- she's finding it very hard to be positive at the moment (as any of us would be!) :-(

Ben didn't sleep more than 20 mins stretches all evening and night last night :-( He was up every half an hour between 7pm and 3am and the up solidly since 3am :-( I think it might be his teeth- both big top ones are pushing out the gum!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Poor Ben. :hugs: 

I do know Michael McKell, Harriet Thorpe and Kim Medcalf... I've worked with the girls and Michael is a very good friend of ours.


----------



## laura6914

hey girls just a quick one from me, i havent read back thrugh the posts so i hope everyone is well.

Shae turned 1 on sunday. Had a fantastic day and he was spoilt rotten. He still isnt walking yet **stamps feet** i think he is a thinker and not a doer and is going to be quite lazy lol.

Im having some v.v.v painful BH. no sleepin much, feeling tired ALL the time and so emotional. Cant wait for her to arrive now. At the MW tomorrow for my final check up i think it is. Im not sure if i have one at 40 weeks i cant remember :dohh: lol.

Ill try and pop back on later, just very exhausted at the mo and shae has one on him. He keeps hanging off my legs constantly. So tiring. I think he may be picking up on how im feeling love him. 

xxx


----------



## lisaf

I can't believe Chloe held on until Shae's birthday! I thought for sure she was coming early with your symptoms, lol!

Poor Cat... my heart breaks for her any time I think about her situation :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! Happy birthday Shae!! Can't believe he's one! Come on Chloe!! Time to arrive now!! Xx


----------



## laura6914

im suprised she has stayed put to. lol. Hopefully she wont keep us waiting too long. 

Is anyone else LOs really REALLY clingy just lately. 

xx

Trying to alter my ticker for Shae and it keeps saying my sig is too big no matter how short i make it STUPID NEW B&B.


----------



## lisaf

I wish they would let you preview the 'bad' signature so you could see HOW it was too long and fix it!


----------



## laura6914

i agree. Managed to change it but i dont like it without his pic by the side. Ill have to have a try later when phil gets home and takes over with Shae cause at the minute the little devil is standing up me, hanging off my trousers and pulling them down. 
x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have you tried *******.com. Shortens the link... Xx


----------



## SBB

Laura, yay for shae turning one! I would have put money on Chloe showing up on his bday!! Re your siggy, try getting rid of the link to your journal, instead, highlight 'my journal' click on the little world and chain link icon, and paste the journal address in there. That way, people just click 'my journal' to go to it. That way you should free up lines for photos! 

Lisa, will reply later re the nappies, but you need a dedicated night nappy, I'll post what I use when im on computer later. 

Jess, glad you had fun! :hugs: 

Lou sorry you got no sleep, I'd be tearing my hair out :( S didnt sleep brilliantly and has 2 teeth STILL coming through! 

He has started handing stuff back to us, it's really cute. I kept rolling him a ball today and he'd hand it back for me to do it again! 

Had a horrible day today, ILs came to take S off for a couple of hours as usual, just as we got everything in the car mil shut the boot on fils little finger. It didn't chop it off but almost :sick: we got him inside and sat him down and I rushed and got the seat out of his car and into mine and sammuel in. Then got him in and started driving when mil said the bloody cat was in the car!!! &#57423; reversed back and chucked her out, then drove down the road and fil was totally out of it, then fainted! So we pulled over and called an ambulance. They came and took him to hospital. Danny had to go about 5 hours ago to pick him up and drop him at another hospital to see a plastic surgeon to see if they can save it. I think they are on way back now so Danny will be home soon. 
I feel sick and keep replaying it in my head, and thinking what if it was sammuels hand :( 

Shit day. 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

OMG OMG OMG Suz! How horrible!!!
(the first time I read it through I thought you WERE talking about Samuel's hand and I was somewhat relieved to hear it was FIL)... what is up lately with the accidents?


----------



## SBB

Oh god if it was sammuels it would have chopped his tiny finger right off :( 

I am awful with things like this. I was pretty calm but since they left in the ambulance I just keep going over it!! 

Horrible :( and so easily done - watch those fingers people!! 

I'm done with accidents, let that be the end of it! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

Omg suz. I hope fil is ok. I feel sick at the thought to. When shae cuts his mouth on his teeth i go into a right panic. I dont do blood. 

I'll try what you suggested later when I get on the comp. I'm using my phone at the min. 

Phil got home late from work as traffic was so bad so I had to do bath n bed routine on my own which is difficult being this big. 
Cd


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz :hugs: what a horrible day. I hope your FIL is ok. :hugs:

Why does BnB star out other websites?! The website I was trying to suggest is *******. Unless they've just barred me from posting websites... Wouldn't surprise me!!


----------



## SBB

Maybe it's the word Jess? Do it with spaces! 

Www.themodernbaby.co.UK just seeing if mine works! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yeh must be the word - Is it rude?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It won't be you Jess- they ban certain websites x

Sorry I'm not posting much girls- I'm fucking exhausted!! :-( Ben is now not sleeping in the evenings or at night :-( Up every half an hour until 3am last night- then refused to go back to sleep after that! It's so depressing :cry:


----------



## SBB

:( lou. I don't know how you're managing :hugs: wish there was something we could do to help x x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz! I am so sorry about your fil! How stressful and hectic and poor guy! So glad it wasn't Sammuels. 

Lou god hun what the hell is Ben up to? I mean I don't get it! Everyone needs to sleep at some point and if you go long enough u pass out! I am so sorry! Wish there was a trick that worked but u tried everything! Please Ben please go to sleep!


----------



## kcw81

How do I get the bnb to be the mobile version? I like that size better. 

Jess that's stupid about the xxxx. Whatever!

Laura happy bday to shae! So cool that they are exactly almost one yr apart(will be).

My dad got here today visiting from az. We just got back from Hawaii and now my dad and then the brother of dh after that staying here. It's a bit much for me but since it's happening all at once I don't have time for anxiety attacks! How handy.

Hi Lisa! Is Daniel better?


----------



## lisaf

Yeah Daniel is fine.

I'm feelling really low tonight. I think I'm bummed about our financial situation and having a horribly crappy dinner (frozen burritos) because we don't have time to cook, shop for food, and no money to order in food. Just pouting.. sick of this stupid cough too.


----------



## kcw81

Aww hugs Lisa. Get some rest and get better! Being sick can bring you extra down. Is fruit or veggies too spendy? May help you feel better If you could eat an orange or carrots and dip or something to go with the crappy burrito! Or apple wedges? Got some nice vitamins in there for u. It makes me worry that you only are able to afford a microwave burrito for dinner!


----------



## lisaf

Its not that we can't afford to buy other meals, its just what we have in the house. Last night we had spaghetti. We have so much food in the house but just go buy more and thats not good. We eat out too much still (once or twice a week).
It was a crappy month financially at the end of Sept.. we dipped too much into our savings.
DH had $700 in unexpected car repairs, that was AFTER I bought our cloth stash, then we went shopping and splurged a little. Then Christmas is coming up so we won't be able to catch up etc.
We suck with money :(


----------



## lisaf

we have some frozen veggies and even some fresh broccoli, but I hate cooking it up just for me to eat, and DH won't really eat it. I keep getting upset with him for not eating better.. I want to but its hard/impossible to do it alone.


----------



## kcw81

Yeah I know it's hard but broccoli doesn't take too long to cook and it stays good a couple days! With a little lemon and butter... Yummy! Or just salt! I love broccoli. But I too find it annoying to use the stovetop so I just make spinach salads everyday with chopped veg and cheese and nuts but actually that takes time too. What about those bagged salads just dump em in a bowl and serve? The non iceberg ones. Sorry money is tight. Maybe you can forgo the Xmas presents - Daniel won't know!


----------



## kcw81

Sorry to be a nag about the veggies. Probably pretty annoying to hear me.


----------



## lisaf

is not Daniel that is going to break the bank, its family
The broccoli is in one of those microwave steam bags, and it IS yummy, I'm just feeling low in general and lazy and like stuff is pointless, you know?


----------



## lisaf

lol, not annoying. If I knew they'd make me feel better, I'd cook some up, but its not going to solve how I feel right now.


----------



## kcw81

Poo! Hope tomorrow is brighter.


----------



## lisaf

Had a crazy dream last night....
I dreamt I was going to go through IUI or IVF with my friend (the one who passed away a few years ago). We were going to see my fertility doctor (who was actually D's pediatrician). On the way there I bumped into my OB/GYN and tried to get her to write a new, higher prescription for my anti-depressants. She made a very clever comment about being asked to do work on her free time... I can't remember what the comment was though, but I was VERY impressed with how tactful/clever it was in my dream.
Anyway, I'm seeing the fertility doctor, and one of my tests showed something was wrong and I was going to need surgery but he showed me some amazing stretches I could do instead of surgery.

I just remember being so weirded out about going through IUI with my friend.


----------



## kcw81

Ha that's weird lisa! So everyone is so busy now with life it's super quiet on here. Is this coming to an end? Our club?


----------



## lisaf

nooooo!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww I hope not Casey! :-( We do seem to have phases on here! It goes quiet for a bit then all of a sudden we gets pages and pages in one day! 

I'm being a bit slack cos I spend half my day trying to get Ben to nap! :-( I spend most of time dealing with his sleep-fighting habit! :dohh: I think Suz is busy with her website and Jess is busier now she's gone back to work! Hopefully it will pick up again soon! :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I'm chattier now that I'm back at work.
BUT I must admit that I'm neglecting my work... I just can't seem to stay off the internet and buckle down' :(


----------



## SBB

It is quiet! But I agree we'll have a little lull then chat for 3 pages in one night! 

Lisa I hope you're feeling better :hugs: 

Nappies: I use 3 types at night, just cos I tried lots of things and never got more than one of each! 

1. Tweedlebum fitted, no idea if you can get these there, but it's basically a fitted nappy, the whole thing is absorbent. https://www.babybumboutique.co.uk/e.../"Nappies by Brand"/Tweedlebee_and_Tweedlebum
It has no waterproof layer, so over the top I put a pumpkin pants fleece soaker. Search pumpkin pants on etsy, she is in America I'm sure. The fleece has no PUL layer, but it repels the water so it doesn't leak out. If the nappy gets too full, the pee will kind of evaporate rather than a full on leak. 

2. I use a flip outer with a big insert and a folded MF at the front as he tummy sleeps a lot. I'm not sure this would work on a smaller baby though as the insert is quite big, although I've been doing it a while! This is the insert I use, it's huge an takes a while to dry, but is brilliant https://littlepants.co.uk/index.php...id=373&zenid=bf1f5bce67295547ca62683c17fd0235

3. Pocket nappy with it's own long folded insert, plus 3 bamboo boosters. This is just a pocket I didn't like for the day, but works great at night. It has it's own long insert Folded in half, then I put 2 bamboo boosters in the pocket, and one fleece topped booster on top. I think the key with a pocket is don't overstuff the pocket, lay some on top too. 

Of those the most leak proof is the fitted + fleece. None of mine ever leak, and S feeds in the night and pees a LOT! but since you can't get the exact same ones I have, the first is most likely to work for any baby of any size... 

Hth x x x


----------



## lisaf

I'm not sure I'm allowed to buy anymore diapers :(
I did find some fabulous bamboo inserts though... is bamboo more absorbant than MF? Is it slower at absorbing? How does it compare to hemp?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I was trying to type tiny url . Com.... But it starred it out :( 

I'm basically having to do a full time job in 3 days a week... I'm so silly busy it's crazy! I will be on more when it calms down a bit a work though.... Still love you all though!!! 

I go to hong kong next Tuesday!! Eek!!! The disposable bottles I use are nowhere to be found though....:( I need them for the plane and out and about in HK... 

I had a pre surgery appt today.... I have to delay the surgery cos my thyroid isn't under control.... In fact, despite being on meds my levels have gone up! Doc has upped my drug dose by 4 times the amount!!! I have to stop pumping too as Lili can't have the milk with that much of the drug in it... :cry: I feel so wierd about stopping expressing.... I know people do it all the time, just feels wierd.... I also don't get formula.... You have to make it with boiling water, but what about when you're out and about? Can't compute!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I'm so sorry Ben isn't sleeping. :hugs: my SIL had the same issues... I'm afraid to report that she still struggles 3 years on.... I'm sure Ben will get it though.... Have you thought of trying cranial for him again? Xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- I take a thermos with hot water everywhere. Easy for making bottles on the go. Sorry you have to stop pumping. That sucks.

So my night last night was CRAP! I got a few free formulas from the pediatrician and was trying them out, BEFORE my MIL was here and tried them...you know, I just wanted to make sure Connor was ok with them...Well, TURNS OUT HE'S NOT! He was so allergic to the one I gave him yesterday he broke out in a rash and SCREAMED all night long. Seriously SCREAMED. I held him and rocked him all night....laid in his crib (haha, I know, right!) and even caught myself fall asleep a few times, while holding him, as he was screaming. I just felt horrible for him. He's better now...and the rash has gone down...but he was seriously trying to get out of his body, or turn himself inside out! It was like watching the Poltergeist. 

Now I know how Lou feels. I. about. died.


----------



## babyloulou

Ha! Come back and say that to me after 8 and a half months of it night after night and I might have sympathy for you!!!! 

Seriously though- I hope Connor's ok today :hugs:

Jess- I think like Chell says you have to cart all the stuff with you. Sorry you have to stop pumping :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Is the new medication temporary? Could you keep pumping and dumping until you can breastfeed again? Bummer either way :(
I think if you boil and cool the water, you can take bottles with boiled and cooled water around with you... then to warm up, you just stick the bottle in a cup of hot water to bring the temp up (without contaminating the water inside).
I think the water and bottles stay sterile for 24 hours? We don't have such strict sterilizing rules here so I don't know for sure.

Chell - that sounds so horrible :( Poor connor! Glad he's feeling better. Fear of stuff like that happening is one reason I've been sticking so stubbornly to BFing :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, poor Connor :hugs:

I have to take the higher dose for a minimum of a month... Then I go in to hospital... So it's probably the end of my milking... :( :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Ben went to bed at 8 and in the last two hours has been up 7 times already!! :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

She's had 9 months of it Jess! That's brilliant!! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

:hugs:
Can you nurse after the surgery?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Lou :hugs: xx

I will be on another type of medication after the surgery, which isn't recommended whilst breastfeeding... Stupid body! :(


----------



## lisaf

aw :hugs: sorry Jess! :( I know I'd be in tears if I had to stop now... I fought so hard to keep going this long and only now am starting to enjoy it.

I understand about hating your body letting you down. My stupid sleep disorder has given me so many hurdles and tough choices to make with medications and pregnancy/nursing.


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, Stupid question, I know, but how can I "FOLLOW" this thread? Like, can I pick up where I left off reading last? I always go to the last thing I typed and read from there, but there has GOT to be an easier way...


----------



## babyloulou

Click on User CP at the top Chell. It tells you if there've been any new posts on the thread x


----------



## SBB

Come on boys let's get these teeth through!!! S is on his 4th wakeup tonight and no naps today :shock: he always naps! He went down for 2 but woke after 5 mins! 

Lisa yep bamboo is more absorbant, but slower, so some peopleput MF on top. I find bamboo is fine though in one of my night nappies it's just bamboo and no leaks. Not sure about hemp, I have a few, think it's just similar to bamboo? 

Jess :hugs: that sucks! What if you don't up the meds? I don't really get the whole thyroid thing! You've done brilliantly though so dont beat yourself up :) 

My fil went to have his finger sorted today, they told him to come in at 7.30am, they saw him at 5.30pm. Wtf?! Poor guy was waiting all day, alone. Anyway it's kind of fixed. The boot basically went through his finger and bone :sick: the boot actually shut too, didn't bounce back up... Horrible :( 
I feel like I don't want anyone taking sammuel off now! What if something happened and I wasnt there to comfort him. I will be keeping him with me for a while now... 


X x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry chell forgot to reply to you! Poor Connor :( I hope he's all better... :hugs: 

User cp doesn't let you pick up where you stopped reading though. The only way you can do it, is just leave the page open and refresh. Or that's the only way I know of! I just go to user cp usually though and go find the page I was on...

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Sorry chell forgot to reply to you! Poor Connor :( I hope he's all better... :hugs:
> 
> User cp doesn't let you pick up where you stopped reading though. The only way you can do it, is just leave the page open and refresh. Or that's the only way I know of! I just go to user cp usually though and go find the page I was on...
> 
> X x x

When you're on the user cp there is a tiny downward facing triangle just before each thread name- if you click that it takes you to your last unread post xx


----------



## SBB

Does it?! :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:haha:


----------



## lisaf

:rofl:
I'll admit I was relying on hitting the 'view first unread' at the top... until there was a weird glitch where it stopped working.. but hitting that little purple arrow/triangle on the User CP still worked... which is when I discovered that fun fact.


----------



## SBB

Seriously that arrow could have saved me precious minutes had I kn


----------



## babyloulou

Well missing the end of "known" just saved you another minute! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Hey girls so glad to read some more chatting! Thought we were done for there. 

Jess why hong kong? Sounds exciting! And scary! But after that trip you r gonna be the resident pro of travelling with a baby. Can't you just make formula with cold water if necessary? Or room temp? I am sorry about your thyroid probs and having to work so much! It's prob good to delay the surgery longer for your trip right?

Lou sorry about the boy. I sincerely hope he gets sleepy soon like normal. Maybe crawling will help wear him out.

Suz hope Sammuel gets over this little teething thing soon! Amazing how many teeth he has! Sucks about yr fil waiting that long. I would be pissed off!!!

Lisa hey good job keeping up w bfing! Who knew we would Make it this far! My plan was to wean at 6 months! Nope! Still pumping away.

Dad and I just spending in house time together and he is having fun watch Jimmy crawl!


----------



## kcw81

Anyone talk to Ellen anymore?


----------



## lisaf

I need a kick in the pants tomorrow with a reminder to call the doctor about my PND. (also need to call Daniel's ENT and schedule a follow up.. keep forgetting).
DH made dinner tonight.. kind of messed up the sauce but it still tasted great. 

Anyway, the PND stuff is just making my head spin... the slightest topic sets me off. The other night it was thinking that I should look up baby heimlich/cpr stuff before we start BLW 'just in case'.. then suddenly realizing my inlaws don't know the first thing about how to do it and i start vividly imagining Daniel's lips turning blue with them not knowing what to do... unable to shake that image.
Tonight it was a little teaser for the news about a cop who ran into a house on fire and saved a little boy. Triggered me to imagining vividly that our house was on fire and Daniel was trapped in his room by flames screaming his head off. I'm almost in tears over it. This really really sucks and I don't like feeling this way.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Lisa, :hugs: I know how those imaginations can get out of control :hugs: I have those kind of episodes, but hide it from everyone. I hope the doc can help you. :hugs: 

Suz, your thyroid controls your metabolism. Your normal thyroid hormone level should be 20.... Mine was 32 and is now 62.... I have a rapid heart rate, I'm very shaky, can't sleep and hot all the time... Oh and I'm losing weight without trying. If left untreated it can lead to heart problems and possible heart attack, osteoporosis and organ damage due to the increased metabolism and not really getting any nutrition.... :cry:


----------



## lisaf

wow, that sounds horrible Jess! I really hope they can get it under control and get you that surgery soon!

Thanks for understanding what I meant. I tried to talk to DH and he just didn't get it. He said it was normal and that he does it too. When I asked if his imagination makes him cry, he said no, but then sort of dismissed the topic. He supports me on getting more help and all that, I just wish he listened better. (I know I can bring it up again and tell him how I felt about his response and it would actually help him realize what I meant etc, but I just dont' see the point in doing that right now... I've done it before about this issue and he doesn't remember the next time I need support from him and I'm just a little tired right now of having to explain things to him a 2nd time and remind him of the kind of support I need when I open up like that).
Its so hard to admit those thoughts ...


----------



## lisaf

Ok, this made me giggle


----------



## SBB

Lisa I think that's totally normal, I do it all the time too. 

Personally if someone in the family was looking after my baby all the time I'd have them do a first aid /life saving course. You expect a childminder to, it's no different for family. 

I forgot to tell you guys that sammuel did the cutest thing yesterday. I'd slept with no bra on and we'd got up and gone back into bed and I had my dressing gown on and was lying on my side. For some reason he finds my nipples really funny!! Anyway, he kept lifting my dressing gown up and giggling at my nipple, then putting it back over. He did it for a good 10 mins - it was so cute :kiss: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben comes off my boob sometimes when feeding to stare at my boob :haha: He


----------



## babyloulou

Oops pressed submit to soon!

... he examines it all over, tweaks it, smiles, then goes back to feeding! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Haha it's funny isn't it! I wonder why they find it so amusing! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou have you heard matt cardles song? Do you still love him?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

The one he sang on xfactor last week? yeah it's a pile of cack!! They always ruin them after they've won xfactor!! Look at Shayne Ward! He just disappeared!!


----------



## SBB

Yeh shayne Ward is tacky though! 

Matt cardle was on this morning and he didn't sign 100% with simon cowell he signed 50% to another label so he could have more input... hmmm hopefully he'll do some decent stuff and not all pop crap! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Casey happy birthday!!! You kept that quiet didn't you? Are you having a nice day? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey! Happy Birthday!! :hugs: xx

I'm going to Hong Kong to see my mum who lives out there. We're also going to the Mandarin Oriental hotel and spa in Sanya... can't wait!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo nice Jess!! Very jealous!! :thumbup:

Happy birthday Casey!!! :hugs: :cake: Why didn't you tell us?? Xxx
&#58187;&#57618;&#58130;&#58423;&#58128;&#58187;&#57618;&#58130;&#58423;&#58128;

Yes totally tacky Suz- but the face of an angel!! I'd do him!! :holly: :sex:


----------



## kcw81

Oooh nice Jess! Sounds so lovely!

Thanks guys. Not doing much today- we have too much going on to do anything but dh said maybe in a couple weeks i get a few hours on a weekend to
Go do whatever- massage or pedicure. My dads here now then his brother is here so I can't really take time off now. Yay I am old. Let's say I
Turned 30 today'!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: lou!!!! Haha really?! He's cringy!! :rofl: 

Jess that sounds lovely! I want a Holiday! The thyroid thing sucks by the way, thanks for explaining it! Don't beat yourself up about stopping expressing, you've done so well :hugs: hopefully after the surgery it will all be fixed! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Happy Birthday Casey, don't worry, I'm old too.

So cute with Sam and Ben enjoying their booby time :rofl: Daniel just smiles up at my face when he's done or responds with eagerness/hunger when its time to eat.


----------



## kcw81

Thanks lis! Hey Jimmy got his first tooth today! Cool! Now he can bite his finger foods easier! He did it for my bday!


----------



## lisaf

aw, great present.. you'll have to remember which one it is... when it falls out, I say you get to keep it as a B-day present


----------



## kcw81

Gross! Are u saving Daniels teeth?


----------



## lisaf

lol, I don't think so! Not unless they come in solid gold ;)


----------



## kcw81

Haha! U should save his teeth and hair and make a doll since u love him so much. Haha!


----------



## Onelildream

https://www.starkravingmadmommy.com/2010/10/stabbity-nana-dolls-wish-you-happy.html


----------



## Onelildream

Yes, there are really dolls that have human teeth and hair. hahaha


----------



## lisaf

omg.. I was thinking 'I bet someone out there makes jewelry out of baby teeth' but that is WAY WAY worse

here is some baby teeth jewelry by the way, lol
https://www.inhabitots.com/kim-kovels-recycled-gold-milk-teeth-charms/


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: Lisa! I think teethjewelry is wayyyyy worse! Weird! Hahaha. And super funny!

I watched a lame and super cool show on Netflix tonight: how it's made. I have a new found respect for contact lenses and aluminum foil! Lol and I think golf tees are a waste of precious commodities! Hahaha


----------



## lisaf

I used to watch that show a lot :) toilet paper was pretty cool, and glass eyes


----------



## lisaf

watching all those machine things is mesmerizing too :) i hate when they wont tell you the brand though :) i did recognize Amy's brand for the enchilada one 

oh, and i'm an idiot and forgot my milk at work again :dohh:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, 

seriously, a doll with human teeth?! That is too weird!! Although I do know of someone who knitted a jumper with their hair!!

Lili might have chickenpox... :cry: It would mean we can't go to Hong Kong if she does have it :cry: Finger's crossed it isn't!


----------



## kcw81

Oh no Jess please no chic pox! Do u already have your tickets purchased?


----------



## Peach Blossom

yep, tickets, visas, a trip to china... keeping fingers crossed! xx


----------



## SBB

No Jess!!! Does she have spots? :( 

Casey did I read Jimmy has a tooth? :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Jess! :-( Does she gave spots? Have you seen a doc? X

Yay for Jimmy's tooth!! No unsettled-ness beforehand Casey? Did it just pop up without warning? X


----------



## Onelildream

Oh no Jess! Did she get a chicken pox vaccine recently? Sometimes that will just cause a few but it doesn't make them contagious. Both of my older kids got a few after the pox vaccine but dr said not to worry, it was normal.


----------



## Onelildream

Not sure what's up with Connor. :( up every two hours last night. My mil will DIE if he is like this while we are gone! We leave tomorrow.

Oh and Lou- I am soooo not trying to compete. Hands down I know ben is worse! But I do have sympathy for your sleepless nights. Sorry Hun.


----------



## Onelildream

Laura good luck this week. Hopefully you will be holding a baby while I'm holding a piña colada! (virgin of course!)


----------



## kcw81

Aww man I have no right but I am jealous of I chell! I want to be back on the beach already! Have fun! Connor probably just senses yr leaving soon!

Lou the tooth popped out without warning! No teething fussyness beforehand- but now today is a different story he is pretty fussy. He woke up and cried a few different times last night too, not for lOng but he is a bit unsettled. Also I gave him cheese first time yesterday and maybe that bothers him. I hope he sleeps better tonight- he has to meet a lot of people tomorrow evening. The brother in law and wife and mil and fil AND my dad will all be over here. I want to puke!


----------



## Peach Blossom

She has some spots, but they haven't blistered, so I'm hoping it's just part of her viral thing... Chell we don't have the vaccine here, not as a matter of course anyway... Keeping fingers crossed! 

Sorry Connors not sleeping too good. :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- the worst sleeping baby is a title I'd relinquish in a second!! :haha: Sorry Connor is not sleeping well- 4monrh sleep regression maybe?? :shrug:


----------



## Onelildream

Idk. Maybe his teeth? He has 2 that are trying to come all the way up. Just breaking through the surface now. Maybe that is making him cranky. I don't care about me not sleeping but mil is another story! I am terrified for her! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

evening all. How are we. 
Shae is in bed, phil is on he ps3 so im feeling little lonely :(

Was in s much pain last night, i was having contractions every 10 mins, seriously bad back pain, i have never felt anything like it. Managed to fall asleep and everything stopped :dohh:

My mum has found a lump in her boob and is at the breast clinic wednesday so im hoping chloe stays put until after then so all the focus can be on being there for my mum.

xx


----------



## kcw81

Awww shit laura! That's scary. Did she get a mammogram or just found it?


----------



## laura6914

she was having loads of pain so went to the Doctor who found the lump. She has the mammogram on Wednesday and then it will go from there. 
Im jusy hopinh its a blocked duct or she has pulled something but i cant help but fear the worst :cry:


----------



## SBB

:hugs: sorry laura, I hope she is ok... Hang on Chloe! 

Chell have a lovely time on holiday! Hope connor sleeps better... 

Jess fingers crossed it's not the pox! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> She has some spots

Couldn't be hand foot and mouth? Wasn't there a few babies at her nursery with it? 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

whats hand foot and mouth :blush:?


----------



## SBB

Not sure exactly, but I know it involves red spots - on the hands feet and mouth! Someone at my swimming class takes her baby to nursery and she got it there (the baby did) and she just took her to the docs... It's not serious and not the same as foot and mouth disease!! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

So sorry, Laura. :(


----------



## kcw81

Laura I am so sorry/ hope it's a benign cyst or clogged duct. Benign cysts are really common!!!


----------



## lisaf

my friend had a benign cyst.. .hope thats all it is! :hugs:
I think I had the early labor contractions a night or two before real labor started... might be soon for you!!

Hope its not chicken pox Jess! :(


----------



## Onelildream

Ok ladies tomorrow is going to be crazy so I thought I'd pop on and say goodbye tonight. I went to pick up a pack of bc pills for the trip so I wouldn't get af whilst honeymooning but the pills were $100! My stupid deductible hasn't been met! Needlesstosay, I DID NOT get them and I just hope the witch doesn't come during my week of bliss! I did get some sea sickness patches tho, 13 bucks a pop! Ouch!

Anyway love y'all and I will certainly miss you! What will I do with all my free time?! Eek


----------



## lisaf

Have a great trip Chell!!!! :)


----------



## SBB

Have a great time chell! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Have fun chell! Hope af stays away! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## laura6914

Hey all,

Have a fantastic time Chell. and $100 for BC pills, i nearly fell off my bloody chair reading that.

Well girls, im either in labour or loosing the plot.
Woke up this moring with this niggling back pain that i CANT shift no matter what position im in. Had a bath, didnt work. Went for a walk around town and seems to have made things worse. I feel like chloes head is resting on my pubic bone. I cant move my legs without being in sheer agony and my back ache is constant and getting worse. Oh and to mentio i lost a pea sized amount of what i think was my plug.

As she is posterior i have no idea what i should be feeling as its all totally different to when i had shae. What do you think gorls? Is this it?

xx


----------



## SBB

What is the leg pain like hun? Where in the legs? 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Have a great time Chell! :hugs: 

Ooo... laura, I think this might be it! :hugs: good luck!

Hand foot and mouth is blisters in the mouth, on the palms and soles. I think Lil may. Just have a viral rash... Spots haven't increased or blistered! Phew!! :)


----------



## SBB

Yay Jess! When do you go? 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Sooo Jimmy is happy as a clam with my dad or dh if he is playing in a room with them where I am no where in sight or sound. The minute I walk in the room or he hears my voice in the kitchen he gets frantic and needs to be saved by me and even If I pick him up he is fussy and unconsolable a bit until I get him away from the "strangers" and get him focused on something else. For sone reason he can't hand out and be happy with both me and an acceptable friend in the room! Why??? It makes it hard to visit with my dad or dh even while all of us hang with Jimmy in the same room. Why do I have to hide for him to be calm with people???


----------



## SBB

Casey I really don't know! Maybe some sort of separation anxiety or just a really clingy phase... Kinda weird! 

Sorry I don't know what to suggest, other than try and reassure him he's ok :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Yeah must be just clingy and he prob forgets about me when I leave - he is a baby and easily distracted! But when I walk
In the room he is like oh yeah!!! Mommy! Omg I forgot!!! Then he hightails it over to me and gloms on. The more people come over the better he will get I guess.


----------



## babyloulou

I had awful back pain with Ben's back-to-back labour once my contractions started Laura! Are yiu still having the contraction type pains? X

Have a lovely time Chell :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

It sounds like separation anxiety to me Casey. In the WW book it says to sit them on your knee and everybody ignore him to start with- then as he starts trying go interact with the others gradually move him from your knee to invetween you and someone else but you stay there in touching distance xx


----------



## lisaf

Ooh, Laura that sounds like it! I remember feeling like someone was trying to shove a bowling ball out of my pelvis.. so painful and uncomfortable, I could barely walk. Though if I made myself walk, it actually got less painful (I think walking somehow pushed him back up since I was having trouble dilating until they broke my water)


----------



## kcw81

Yeah Lou that sometimes works but it's hard in the moment for people to shut the he'll up and not coo and talk to Jimmy! And once he is comfy and I left him alone later I come back and he goes, oh yeah mom! There u are! And needs me. He drops whatever fun he is having and needs to be over to me pronto. I think it's normal but it makes it hard to be social. 

Laura that's prob it! I wonder if today's the day!


----------



## SBB

Maybe it's also cos he's crawling and more independent, I think separation anxiety happens around crawling and walking milestones. Sammuel was a bit more clingy I think and when he saw me he'd come to my feet and climb up my legs! Actually I remember he did go through a phase of being funny with other people right when he started crawling... 

Where's Laura gone? Maybe in labour! :happydance:

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Yeah totally suz! I think it's the crawling that's prob a bit overwhelming maybe! He crawls up my leg too!


----------



## SBB

Hey chell! Have you gone yet? 

I swear I'm up the duff... My tummy is huge and I can feel kicking :rofl: something is going on - maybe AF is coming back... :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

U really think so, preggo? Maybe u gotta go poop! Have u been dtd?


----------



## SBB

Haha no I don't really think so! I'd be pretty far along to feel kicking and I only poas about 4 days ago :haha: 

I think I'm oving or AF is coming!! I've though that a few times though and nothing... 

We dtd sometimes, not that often though! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

hey girls. sorry i left you hanging yesterday. 

I went to labour and delivery as the pain was sooooo bad.
Monitored chloes heart rate which was a little erratic. Down one minute then through the roof the next. I wasnt contracting as such according to the monitor as there were only a few blips. An internal showed i was 1cm dilated but cervix is still highand thick.
her head is engaged though which is what may be causing my pain. 

Im in agony. I was in tears last night with the pain and have hardly slept as can hardly move to get confortable. I have a high pain threshold but this is ridiculous. I cant go on like this for 2 more weeks. Phil is back at work tomorrow and i cant even move to play with shae or pick him up. It so bad girls.

If i ask for a c section do you think they will give me one? To be honest i think it will resport to that anyway as her head feels stuck to me. I can feel it pressing on my pelvic bone. 

xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey Laura, sorry it's so bad :( 

Honestly I doubt they will, but I don't know, depends on your area. Just think about it really hard, I know it seems like the best thing now, but you may regret it later. You'll have a lot of recovery and definitely won't be able to play with shae after a section. 

I'm not saying don't do it, just consider the physical and emotional implications carefully. 

I know when I had sammuel if they'd offered me a section at the end I'd have just agreed, but I know I'd regret it now! 

I don't really know what to suggest, I guess you could ask and find out if it's even an option. And find out what your other options are, like epidural etc... 

:hugs: x x x


----------



## laura6914

Honestly Suz, gut feeling is this will end in a section anyway. 
My sister had a posterior labour with her 1st which resulted in a section cause my niece got stuck.

Im just in so much pain its unreal, the hospital put it nicely that i just have to grin and bear it. I would like to hear them say that after feeling like i am. 
Im far from a whimp and can pretty much deal with anything but this is pushing me to my limits. :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Laura :hugs: I really feel for you! The back-to-back pain is completely indescribable- it is agony :-( To be fair my pain wasn't excruiating until my waters broke. They nearly sent me for a C-section but his heart rate dropped so low they had to cut him out the bottom end instead :-( I thought after my birth that they would definitely let me have a csection next time but I've been told they wouldn't! :shock: So I'm not sure they'll let you unless she gets stuck during delivery.

Have you tried ringing the midwife and demanding a transfer to an Ob consultant? I think that would be your best bet xx :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Do you think you want a c-section? Try not to base your outcome it on your sisters experience. I'm not trying to be patronising, I know you know what you're doing, it's just when you've had someone close to you have a similar experience it's easy to get you thinking yours will be the same. 
Don't forget Lou and I both had back to back babies who got stuck, and although my birth was far from ideal, I'm still glad I didn't have a section (just my thing though, I would never want a section personally but nothing against them!) 

Honestly if you want a section and think it's the best thing then you just have to ask, make an appointment and tell them you can't cope. 

My only concern is that you will regret it afterwards, because you really enjoyed your first birth, and have been really excited about doing it again. And if you choose to have a section now you might kick yourself later and wonder what would have happened. 

I hope that makes sense? Just consider everything and if you think a section is the way to go and phil can support you enough afterwards then just ask for it and see what they say. 

:hugs: I hope I'm not coming accross badly, I'm trying to help :flower: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I agree too- I would be scared stiff to have a c-section- even with how bad my birth went. I'd probably try again naturally- although I have to admit if they told me the next baby was back-to-back and as big as Ben then I might beg for a c-section. I couldn't go through that again - and I'd be really scared of everything going wrong. they only just got Ben out in time :-( BUT that was because his cord was round his neck- if it hadn't been he probably would have moved down ok! 

I think they'd say no to a c-section Laura. I think your best hope would be for them to agree to induce you if the pain is really bad xx


----------



## babyloulou

We have crawling here girls!! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Yay Lou!!! :yipee: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Life just got much harder!! He's already had his head in the dog water bowl!! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

YEY for the crwling lou :yipee:
:rofl: at the dog bowl. It gets harder from here. Do you have a stait gate? If not invest in one :) Shae is obsessed with stairs. :haha:

as for the section, the thought of it makes me feel sick. I have never wanted one and still dont. I would rather the pain of a natural labour. Its just the pain im in now is unbelievable and im not even on labour. I wouldnt mind if i was experiancing it for a reason. 

Me and phil have decided i just need to take it easy (easier sid that done when i have a toddler to look after on my own)and if by wednesday things are just as difficult then im off to the MW to ask about induction, which again id rather avoid but i'm out if ideas. 

And Suz, i appreciate everything you said. Im not upset at all. Thats why i love you girls cause when im thinking irrationally you girls speak sence :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Oh Laura i am sorry it hurts so bad! If u are dying of pain then do what u need to do to feel ok if possible ! I dont know much about sections but they are common Here.. What is wrong with doing one? 

Lou I am so happy Ben is moving! Haha Jimmy goes straight for the water and we have had to mop it up a few times. Poor chompy is always thirsty now we keep it on the counter till we remember to put it down!


----------



## SBB

I think that's it Laura, I didn't want to say you're emotional and possibly irrational though :haha: but it's hard when you can't really think straight!! 

I bet she'll come soon anyway, try and get as much help as possible from phil and friends and family and just take it as easy as you can! X x x


----------



## kcw81

Labor pain makes thinking hard. Really fucking impossible! I hope she comes ASAP!!!


----------



## SBB

Casey it's funny to hear you swear - you never do! There's nothing wrong with C sections - I guess it's just a huge operation that if it isn't necessary is a lot to go through and recover from. 

Lou that's funny and gross about the dog bowl! Sammuel ate cat food at someones house :sick: he spat it out apparently. 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! :rofl: Suz that's hilarious!! Isn't he a veggie? :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Not anymore!!!! Yeh he is really... My friend was supposed to be watching him but obviously wasn't very well! Oh well... Sure he'll do worse, at least it wasn't cat litter!

S learned to clap on friday, was so cute, Danny did it and sammuel looked at his hands and then 10 mims later when we weren't looking he just started doing it and has been doing it ever since - he's well pleased with himself!! 

Also, he LOVES dannys drums, he gets SO excited if we take him to play on them. But if we take him in the room and don't let him play or take the sticks off him he absolutely bawls it!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww clever Sammuel! I've tried to make Ben clap but if I grab his hands and try to clap them together he grabs his hands back and looks at me like I'm insane!! :rofl:

I remember your video from ages ago of Sammuel playing the drums with Danny! :haha:

The cutest thing Ben does is twiddle his thumbs!! It's so cute! He just sits there twiddling them together!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I'll dO a video of him actually doing the drumming - he's pretty good! Well, better than me! We have to get out of the way though or we'll get hit by the sticks! 

Aw that's so cute he sits there twiddling his thumbs! 

I LOVE this age, I want sammuel to stay like this forever, he's sooo cute all the time! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh if I tried to clap Sammuels hands for him he wouldn't have it either! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay for Ben crawling! Lili's so close! Not encouraging it though! :haha:

Lili claps... She misses a lot, but if you clap she claps back. She's also started waving! Very cute :)

Laura, I'm so sorry you're in pain hon. :hugs: I don't know what to suggest... Sorry xxx


----------



## Euronova

Hi Ladies, 
you seem to all know each other a lot! I am a new clomid graduate! First round of clomid!!
I found out on Wednesday and getting more and more excited everyday even though I know so much can go wrong!
I have my appt with the gynea on the 3rd of November and going mad about the wait!!!!
I keep testing but thankfully my tests are very dark and still getting darker so hopefully all is well!
just can't wait to test! I have a private insurance do you think it is likely i will get a scan before 12 weeks??


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Euronova- welcome to the thread! :hi: We know each other so well as we came over from a Clomid thread in the LTTC section- we've been chatting bollocks to each other for years now!! :haha:

Were you under an F.S while on Clomid? Have you informed them of your pregnancy? My F.S organised an early scan for me at 9 and a half weeks. Good luck :flower: xxx

Jess- how's Lili doing? Is she still spotty? When do you leave for China? Are you looking forward to it?

Suz- take your go on Hanging!!! Is your website ready to order my letter? X


----------



## Euronova

babyloulou said:


> Hi Euronova- welcome to the thread! :hi: We know each other so well as we came over from a Clomid thread in the LTTC section- we've been chatting bollocks to each other for years now!! :haha:
> 
> Were you under an F.S while on Clomid? Have you informed them of your pregnancy? My F.S organised an early scan for me at 9 and a half weeks. Good luck :flower: xxx

Hya!
I went onto the clomid club thread, but didn't stay there long enough!!! :haha:
My gynea is my F.S. she is very good and I like her because she is always so calm, she has seen it all and seems to be so reassuring!
I emailled her the day I got my :bfp: and she answered within 5 min that she expected me to be as my CD21 progesterone was 88 (it apparently gets that high in early pregnancy)
She is on holiday next week and said there is nothing urgent, so she is seeing me when she is back :) I think she expect everything to go smoothly but i can't help but worry a bit! Trying to relax as my progesterone was so good and my tests are so dark but can't wait to know more!!
I think I will ask her if I can get a scan, if she does not suggest it :) I am on a private insurance so it should be fine!


----------



## babyloulou

I think she will give you one- they like to check for multiples early on when you've been on Clomid. Try not to worry- the beginning bit is the worst- it goes soooo slow!! Then before you know it you're the size of a house!!  xx


----------



## SBB

Congrats euronova! What's your real name? I wasnt under an FS but had a great doctor, got preg on first round of clomid and had an early scan at 6 weeks because I had some real sharp pains and they wanted to rule out ectopic... 

I'm sure you'll get an early scan... No idea how it works with private insurance though! How long were you ttc?

Jess sammuel waves too sometimes, but it's so random and I'm not sure he actually gets it cos he never waves hello or goodbye, just waves at random times!! :haha: it's so cute though. 

Lou I've had my go!! Take your go on words, I know you don't want to cos I'm kicking your arse!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

You're getting as good as Casey!! It's not good for a girl's ego!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Ha I just got lucky this game! I'd say we're about even overall... Either as clever or as thick as each other :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

babyloulou said:


> I think she will give you one- they like to check for multiples early on when you've been on Clomid. Try not to worry- the beginning bit is the worst- it goes soooo slow!! Then before you know it you're the size of a house!!  xx

You are right the beginning is so slow!!! The last 3 days have seemed like eternity! I had sharp cramps so maybe I can play that card :)


----------



## Euronova

SBB said:


> Congrats euronova! What's your real name? I wasnt under an FS but had a great doctor, got preg on first round of clomid and had an early scan at 6 weeks because I had some real sharp pains and they wanted to rule out ectopic...
> 
> I'm sure you'll get an early scan... No idea how it works with private insurance though! How long were you ttc?
> 
> 
> X x x

I was TTC for a year, I wasn't ovulating, got pregnant on first round of clomid!
I have quite sharp pains too so will make sure i mention that if it helps getting a scan!


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck :hugs: x


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys- my dad left at noon and now the inlaws are leaving and I am like phew! Too much for the clomid club hermit! It's Been non stop houseguests since we got back from hawaii. I will miss my dad but having him and the mil and fil and bil an sil and two cousins was more than me, Jimmy , and the dog could take! Sheesh. I like my dad around and wish he came more often but not the inlaws. Anyway - suz did u say S clapped???

Can y'all play me words please?


----------



## kcw81

Hi euro! What's yr name? Good luck!


----------



## Euronova

kcw81 said:


> Hi euro! What's yr name? Good luck!

Hya :wave:

My name is Veronique :) I am 29 yo and French but have been in the UK for many years :)
I got engaged to my OH in September after 5 years together and a year ttc and we are planning a wedding for after the birth (I'm due 27th of June 2012) and prob will marry in May 2013 (I wanna look fit again!)
I can see most of you have had your lovely little babies and they seem to be making great progress!
Any of you girls are pregnant? or pregnant again?
Quick clomid question? are we allowed 6 months for life? so does that mean that I still have 5 months left if I need it for my next little ones?
Also anyone had twins? ( i have a strange feeling! but either way I am happy with any number of beans... well maybe not 4!!)


----------



## babyloulou

God Case- I didn't realise you had that many inlaws coming!! :shock: Why so many at once??? 

How did Jimmy get on with feeding while you were gone? Did your MIL get him eating well? X


----------



## babyloulou

Lovely name Veronique :flower: 

There have been no twins on here yet! Maybe you'll be the first!  

All our babies have been born at different times and there are different ages on here. One of the earliest of us to have a baby is due her second any day. If you go to the front page you'll see everybody's role call that will tell you who's who xxx

Oh and as for the Clomid- yes I've saved mine for future use x


----------



## kcw81

Lou there was a funeral so the inlaws pushed for a reunion at my house even tho my dad was here! The bil wanted to meet Jimmy. When in Hawaii she stuck to the schedule and instructions and did great w bottle feeding. My OCD routine finally came in handy- it enabled her to come in and take over without a transition - not too much. 

I feel like a huge burden is gone - they better stay away for few weeks ! 

V- no twins- i dont know about the supply of clomid??? Not sure whAt u mean.


----------



## babyloulou

Did you make purees for her before you went? I think you said you were cooking a load? Or was that someone else....???


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Veronique I think I've just realised what yiu mean- do you mean are you still entitled to them from the FS for another baby? If you do then no you're not on the NHS- they only pay for fertility treatment for baby number one. If you mean you already have the Clomid left over from your prescription then yes- just save them.

You said you had insurance though- depending on your policy that might cover fertility treatment for another baby x


----------



## kcw81

Oh yeah I made lots of veggie and fruit cubes for the freezer and she did a few cubes a day! They took him out to breakfast once too and gave him oatmeal. She did great.


----------



## Euronova

kcw81 said:


> Apparently you are only recommended to take clomid for 6 months in your life due to the increased risk of ovarian cancer and i think breast cancer too.
> So if it took 6 rounds for someone to get their first baby... supposedly I would think they can't take clomid again for a second one??
> or I am getting this wrong?


----------



## kcw81

Ummm I dOnt know but I think a lot of our group took it for long long time. Lou? I think caz has taken for a yr at least?


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys - here is a short video of jimmy trying to stand on the stairs and one pic of jimmy and me on the deck - both from when my dad was here. Jimmy is getting close to standing! scary!

https://youtu.be/p_MUpHaeMoM


----------



## Peach Blossom

Euronova said:


> kcw81 said:
> 
> 
> Apparently you are only recommended to take clomid for 6 months in your life due to the increased risk of ovarian cancer and i think breast cancer too.
> So if it took 6 rounds for someone to get their first baby... supposedly I would think they can't take clomid again for a second one??
> or I am getting this wrong?
> 
> Hi Veronique! Congratulations and welcome! :hugs:
> 
> I was told the same thing about Clomid. But some girls in her have had different advice.... It depends on your FS. It took me 6 rounds so next time I'm on injections.Click to expand...


----------



## Onelildream

Just popping in to see if Chloe came; but I see she has not. :( went to Vegas today, now we're in Los angeles and tomorrow we get on the boat! Soooo excited! We're having a great time already! Hugs


----------



## laura6914

hey all,

Welcome veronique and congates on your BFP :)

Casey that pic is lovely. I havent watched the vid though as my lap top is playing up and wont play it :dohh:

Hey chell. no sign of chloe *stamps feet* i wish i was there sounds lovely. enjoy the rest of your trip. 

Sounds like the lads are coming on in leeps and bounds. I want shae to start walking but he is soooo lazy. Last night though he started giving kisses :cloud9: phil would ask for a kiss and he would crawl over to me and give me one. This went on for bout 5 minutes. He is the best :)

xx


----------



## SBB

Casey cute vid! Stupid slow Internet means I've only been able to watch half but will try again! Sammuel woul LOVE stairs if we had any :haha:

Veronique I don't know about the number of clomid rounds... You never know having a baby might kick start ovulation for you! 

Laura that's adorable about the kisses! I can't wait for that! 

Chell hope you're having fun! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Speaking of pregnancy kick starting the body- did I tell you girls I had ANOTHER period!! :shock: Exactly 35 days after the last one!! :shock: I've never had periods without Provera or Clomid!! I've also been getting EWCM :shock: I never had that even when ovulating on Clomid!! :shock:

Casey- I can't play the video either- it's running really slow! :-(


----------



## lisaf

Welcome Veronique - my understanding is that 6 rounds is the limit for 1 year, though they don't know the cumulative effects over a lifetime but if you take a long break, you can usually get more tries. Thats what I've heard but things are a bit different here in the US. I believe the limit is also that they think if it hasn't worked within 6 tries, then its best to move on to something else.
Some doctors say that if you don't ovulate, it doesn't count as one of your tries.

It really varies a lot! :)
I swear the first 12 weeks lasted longer than the whole rest of the pregnancy! :)

Laura - big bummer about the pain, wish I could offer some suggestions for you but I do think you're being wise to be patient about the c-section issue.

I can't believe we have so many crawlers, clappers, and wavers already!! :) I always feel like I'm trying so hard to 'catch-up' with you guys and when I finally do, you're on to the next thing :haha:

As you may have seen on facebook, I hurt myself yesterday.. scraping paint and the scraper slipped and gouged my thumb pretty bad. Its a neat little incision, almost surgical but it was deep and needed a stitch. Busy at work too so I'll be checking in sporadically.


----------



## Euronova

lisaf said:


> Welcome Veronique -
> I swear the first 12 weeks lasted longer than the whole rest of the pregnancy! :)
> 
> .

Hi Lisa!
Thank you! 
Yeah every day seems like a week.... 2 more days and I am 5 weeks.... that week seems like eternity!!! 
Your thumb sounds really painful! 
When did you start being careful about lifting things in pregnancy? I have to lift 15kg bags of food at work and I am getting a bit worried but it's too soon to tell anyone (esp. my boss!)


----------



## SBB

Lou at least your body has sorted itself out it seems! Hope you're using something now?! 

Lisa sorry about your finger :( we should re-name this thread to accident prone mums or something!! There seems to be at least one injury a week! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I believe the 2nd trimester is when you start to worry about things unless you are high-risk. I think it has to do with the abdominal muscles etc. If you get sharp pains when lifting, then you should probably take it easy, but if you feel fine doing it, I don't think its an issue early on.

The thumb actually barely hurts at all unless I bump it which tugs the stitch


----------



## SBB

Veronique tell them you've hurt your back and can't do it! I think thats quite heavy... Is it absolutely essential for you to do it? Or could someone else do it? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

You're so right Suz!! Lol!


----------



## Euronova

SBB said:


> Veronique tell them you've hurt your back and can't do it! I think thats quite heavy... Is it absolutely essential for you to do it? Or could someone else do it?
> 
> X x x

Good idea :) I think I will say that :)


----------



## SBB

I think Lisa is right that its later it becomes an issue, and I think actually it's because it's so easy to hurt your back rather than anything else. But one of my friends did mention avoiding lifting in case of dislodging the sac and so that always worried me, although she could well have made it up!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys. Sucks that when I finally post a video u can't see it! Get hi speed desktops! Ha. Lis sorry about yr digit! Glad yr ok. 

Lou geez u need to give yr regularity to chell! She is dying for af! At least after her trip. 

So how did laura pick up shae when preggo? I think she was fine doing it and he was prib 20 lbs! 

V after first trimester I jogged or rode the bike everyday/ but didn't lift weights because I never have before. But if u are strong and used to the lifting isn't it ok? I thought it was ok if u are used to it.


----------



## SBB

Maybe it is casey! I lifted a fair few things and I was fine. But hey if you can get out of it why not ;) 

Lou I forgot to answer about the B... Just waiting for them to activate my SSL certificate and I'll let you know! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey suz! I am tired today. The weather is getting foggy and dark and chilly in the am and so hard to get out of the warm bed! I am starting to wish everything in our house was made of squishy foam so Jimmy would always have a comfy fall. We don't even have that much sharp edges or anything but when they get on the tiles and non carpet area it gets scarier. I still let him sit and crawl on the hard floor but he always ends up grabbing onto to something for leverage to try to stand and has fallen a few times. Face plants and backwards. Bonk!! I am always right there but don't always catch him. He face plants on the carpet too. He seems to get over it fast.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on. Lili had a fever of 38.8 yesterday so had to collect her early from nursery, she hasn't slept and it so very very whingey... God help the people on the plane with us later tonight! I'm off to Hong Kong, but will check in whilst I'm away. 

LOVE YOU ALL!!! xxx

p.s did I tell you it was Joe and my 5th anniversary this week? I got him some cufflinks made of silver with mini versions of Lili's handprints! They are gorgeous! :)


----------



## laura6914

afternoon all.:wave:

Lisa that thumb sounds painful :(

Lou, yey on another regular AF. Since January 2010 i have had 2 periods :rofl:

Hey Suz, how we doing today. 

Veronique, i would advise not to be lifting anything that heavy if it can be helped. Hope your feeling well. Any symptoms yet?

Casey, i still have to lift shae and he must be getting on for 24lb now. But i make him crawl up to me and stand up so i dont have to bend :haha:


----------



## Euronova

Hi Laura!

Getting close for you!!! How are you feeling? A bit of lifting my accelerate things at this stage :)

No many symptoms apart from HUGE painful boobs, tiredness and still on/off cramping.

Peach (will have to check the first page again to remind myself of everyone's name!), the cufflinks sound lovely!!! any pictures?


----------



## lisaf

I can't believe Chloe isn't here yet Laura!!! I really expected her to come a couple weeks ago!


----------



## kcw81

Haha Lisa love yr avvie! Just noticed it.

Jess sorry about lilli! Is she always sick?? Happy anniversary Hun.

Laura hope u r coping!


----------



## Smile4me

Hi ladies just popping in to see how you lovely ladies are doing... and when Laura is going to have that baby.

Chel enjoy your vacation! - Where did she go btw....

Sorry about the finger Lisa

Jess hun I hope Lili feels better XOXO I'm FB stalking its easier. :)

Hi Lou, Suz, Casey, Marg 

Congrats V!!!
Hubs and I are off to Chicago for a business trip, I have been working my tail off and can't wait to have some down time,,,, I have over 125 hours of PTO I need to take some days off that's with my two vacations this year soooo as you see I never take a day off.... 

The girls are sooo excited about Halloween!


and btw... here in the states... GO CARDS!!!!!!!
Love and miss you all, sorry I havent been on for a while, I just need to relax and not stress. :) I go back to the cardiologist Thursday so hopefully I will leave with a note saying GO DTD AND MAKE SOME BABIES for the FS!


----------



## kcw81

Oh verna tell us what the cardio says! Shoot your cards are in trouble! They have to win this next one! Miss ya.


----------



## Smile4me

yea yea I know but hey even if they lose it's OK we are still in the World Series!!!!
Texas is a GREAT team so may the BEST team win!

Are you dressing Jimmy up this year for Halloween?


----------



## kcw81

Probably not! I didn't buy anything but it would be fun to take him out to meet neighbors. I could just put a bow on his head and call him Jenny! Or what would be easy that doesn't involve hats?


----------



## lisaf

We're doing Charlie Brown for Daniel... lol..super easy, just need a yellow shirt and either fabric paint or some black felt.
Daniel has 2 costumes this year though :)

:rofl: at dressing him up as 'Jenny'


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi:

Jess- sorry Lili is sick! :-( Poor thing! Is she alright to fly with a temperature that high? X

Casey- why does it have to be an outfit without a hat? X

Laura- have your pains eased love? X

Verna- good luck with the doc honey. Is this to get the all clear?? X

Can't remember what else I read....???

Ben has been for his 12 month review today (yes I know, I know- he's only 8 months- I don't know why they do it so early here?? :shrug: ) Anyway he's meeting all his developmental milestones- ahead in a few and behind in none so it's all good!!  

He has dropped on the charts again though and is now just above the 25th percentile!! (he's 18lb) - they aren't concerned- they said he'll just be tall and slim (like Ste). It's bizarre though when he was between the 91st and 98th percentile at birth!! :shock: :shrug:

I also got loads of lectures about his sleep and lots of useless advice/pressure about it! But overall not a bad visit!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and here's a new pic from today...

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/October%202011/8f0139d1.jpg


----------



## lisaf

hehe, are those elbow patches on his sweater? Too cute! :)


----------



## kcw81

Love the pics Lou!! So darling. Glad he is thriving! Those guys don't realize u have heard it ALL. Jimmy won't wear a hat. Or a hood! Little rascal.


----------



## lisaf

I assume you've tried hats that tie under his chin? :)
Have you ever tried a 'decoy' hat? ... put a beanie on for example, then a bigger looser hat on over that so he thinks he's succeeded?
Just throwing ideas out there, lol... I'm sure he's clever enough to figure either of those out!


----------



## kcw81

Omg how funny! Decoy hat. Covert operations over here. He can pull it off when there's a string. I hope he just gets over it soon so
He doesn't freeze! I like the Charlie brown idea! They look like him! How would u get the black thing on the shirt?


----------



## laura6914

evening all :wave:

Right....

Jess, i hope lilli is ok and happy anniversary. 

V, the cramping is normal hun. I had it BAD the first few weeks in both pregnancies.

Vern, still no baby here *stamps feet* WOW you do work a lot. REST!

Lisa, hope your ok chick. I was expecting chloe to be here by now to. 

Lou, i wouldnt worry about bens chart hun. As long s he is eating and gaining thats all that matters. Such a cute pic though. He is adoreable. Still having pains and V.V panful braxton hicks but im coping now. Everytie she has a movement frenzy though im in agony. I can feel EVERYTHING with her being back to back. Did you have all this lou?

Well AFM: shae over slept this morning. Didnt wake until 8:20 so knocked his routine right out. He hardly napped at all and has a bit of an upset tummy but is fast asleep now upstairs in bed. My mom has her appointment at the breast clinic tomorrow afternoon so im praying for good news. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Laura- to be honest hun no I didn't! I only realised how stuck he was and only got the horrendous pain once the complications started when my waters broke. I'd been fine before that. Have you spoke to the midwife again? I hope your mum gets on ok tomorrow :hugs:

Lisa- yes the jumper has elbows patches on- its a gorgeous little knitted one with a dog on the front


----------



## lisaf

you can cut out a zig-zag of black felt and either use super glue, fabric glue, safety pins, double sided tape (short term for a pic or two)


----------



## laura6914

Im not seeing her again until a week tomorrow which is the day before my due date. Im hopinh she will do a sweep as im already 1cm dilated. If she wont i have been advised to go to the drop in midwife on the friday which is the day after my due date and ask for a sweep then.
Some MWs wont do a sweep until you have reached your due date.


----------



## babyloulou

Mine wouldn't do a sweep until 41 weeks Laura!! :-(


----------



## laura6914

really :shock: I had one on my due date with shae that didnt work and then another a few days later.


----------



## babyloulou

I had 3 between 41 and 42 weeks- none of them worked though- probably because he was stuck which I didn't realise at the time x


----------



## SBB

Lou I love the pic! Sammuel has a cardigan with elbow patches :) 

:rofl: at dressing Jimmy as Jenny and the covert hat op!! Sammuel pulls his hats off a few times then gives in! Then tries again once he's remembered :haha: 
Speaking of hats my mil bought her other GS a hat (he's 7) it's age 11-13 and it was too small for him - so she gave it to Sammuel - it fits :rofl: And my sisters sunglasses fit him too except they slide off his tiny nose! 

Laura FX for your mums appt :hugs: and COME ON CHLOE!!!! 

Hmm what else did I read? 

Oh yeh Jess have a great time! Hope Lili is ok on the flight :hugs: 

Verna I miss you :hugs: I hope it all goes ok :hugs:

x x x


----------



## SBB

Here is sammuel in the massive hat! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/5fc7c386.jpg

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol @ the giant hat! :)
I've been looking for sunglasses for Daniel... all of them say ages 3 & up and slide off his nose and stick out way past the back of his head... I live in a beach town, you'd think they'd have baby sunglasses!!!


----------



## SBB

Do you have those ones that wrap round on a bit of elastic? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

not in stores, I'll have to order online

So I'm running into a frustration with my daycare.. she doesn't alway get things back to me... we're forever nagging her for bottle lids and there is one onesie in particular that I know she has mixed in with her stuff (she's not watching other kids so it has to be there somewhere! Makes me sad because he's going to outgrow it soon). She needs stuff for cooler weather and I have a pram suit, which I'd be happy to pack in his bag, but I'll need it back for days he is with me. It would be simpler to just buy one to use while she's with him, but I still need her to give it back to be washed (he had a rash when she washed some of his clothes for me in her fragrance detergent).
Ditto for things like sunglasses... it would be good for him to wear them esp as she takes him out for several walks a day...
I guess I'm just fighting the need to buy 2 of everything :( Wish she was better about keeping stuff in his bag.


----------



## SBB

Hmm not really sure how to tackle that one! Other than just keep nagging at her and hopefully she'll start doing it! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- love the picture!! I can't believe how un-massive the hat looks to say what size it is!! :rofl: Ben's head was still on the 91st chart today- even though his weight was near the 25th!! :rofl: Not surprised we had such bad births with our big headed boys!! :haha:

Lisa- can you not just tell her you've got stuff missing and see what she says? X


----------



## kcw81

Aww suz u and S are adorbs! U are tiny too! U look all cozy in yr yarnery. 

Lisa tell her to take two seconds to look for yr shit and keep it separate! Geez it's not that hard to keep track if stuff right? U got yr name on stuff right? Can i order a Charlie brown outfit from u? Thanks.


----------



## lisaf

Lmao, well, I do have a yellow shirt but I don't think it will fit Jimmy. If I had time I would totally make one for you!

I've asked a few times about the brown shirt. She says she will keep looking. She told me the two bottle caps were in his bag but there was only one in there :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

I want a baby bump :lol: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha! Where's that come from Suz?? :lol: Are you gonna start TTCing again? :shock:


----------



## SBB

Dunno lou - about 4 people I know are preggers and I want a bump too!! Won't ttc no, not sure what we'll do if I get my AF back... I swear I'm oving. I know I always say that though :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz u r crazy! U know what a bump means! Potential aches and pains and u have to hold S all day and then even less sleep! Haha my bump envy has mostly passed by thankfully. I saw a bunch of bumps in bikinis while in Hawaii and it reminded me of my baby moon last yr but I did not feel envy! I am excited to be able to go running like my old self could- I really loved that in Hawaii, jogging on the beachfront every morning.


----------



## Euronova

How cute is that picture!
Finally 5 weeks!! Geez that was the longest week of my life. Celebrated by peeing on a test and it was neary darker than the control line so feeling happy and a bit reassured :)
9 days till appt! 
I need to find a costume for a Halloween party on Saturday! Any suggestions? X


----------



## kcw81

I miss my dad already. There's something about yr own family hanging out with you and yr baby all day that feels so comforting. The inlaws are not the same effect at all.


----------



## lisaf

The only reason I'm jealous of bumps is that if I was pregnant again, I'd have an excuse to be lazy, have my DH wait on me, and My big belly would at least be full of something other than fat :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I agree Casey.. I think for me, its that if my mom pisses me off, I can tell her to knock it off, but I can't do that to my inlaws.. so it makes me so tense being around them.


----------



## kcw81

yeah it's like, tense and stressful with the inlaws but totally comfortable and relaxed and nice when dad is here! I wish he lived closer but he can't really fly out from AZ too often.


----------



## SBB

Aw casey sorry he lives so far away :( :hugs: probably if he lived closer he'd annoy you though cos you'd see him all the time! :haha: 

V I am rubbish at costumes - I have no idea!! Congrats on 5 weeks! :) 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Lol, very true Suz! My family is far away which is partly why they don't annoy me so much :rofl:

I still think there is a bit of a difference... my family is grateful for pictures I send out every few weeks while my inlaws 'only' get to see him for 16 hours a week :dohh:


----------



## Euronova

lisaf said:


> Lol, very true Suz! My family is far away which is partly why they don't annoy me so much :rofl:
> 
> I still think there is a bit of a difference... my family is grateful for pictures I send out every few weeks while my inlaws 'only' get to see him for 16 hours a week :dohh:

I think I will soon have the same problem.... being an expat my baby will not see my family a lot yet my partner's family is very invasive and will want to be here all the time!!!
We are going to have loads of issue... especially since his sister had a baby and baring in mind how she brought him up (feeding him marshmallow when he was barely a year old and all sort of crap and he never has naps and sleeps in his mum's bed and kept falling on the floor....) it is a wonder he is still alive... and I can tell she will not appreciate that we will want things done VERY differently!

It's hard when you are closer geographically to your in laws ..... yet i know if i lived closer to my parents they would drive me nuts!! (this said they are very good at leaving us some space!)


----------



## Smile4me

running on the beach in Hawaii... I feel like a complete slob, All I would want to do is lounge and do NOTHING!

Here's the Baptismal gift I made for SIL for Sunday
 



Attached Files:







Jackson.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kcw81

Cool! U made that? Nice!

Oh man really If u like to jog then jogging with the greenery and beach right there was like a drug! So nice! I felt free.

Veron- well don't worry too much yet since u have time. And enjoy yr privacy now while u can!


----------



## SBB

Verna its lovely! And hell yeh I'd be lounging too :) 

V I'd say one of the hardest things about having a baby is coping with other people who've had them too! 

Although I'd also say wait til you've got one before you decide what you'll do! Obviously marshmallows etc is a given.. And letting your baby fall out of bed all the time!!! 

But I vaguely considered co-sleeping and didn't think I'd do it, now I do and love it! Also thought I wouldn't extended breast feed but definitely will! 

It all changes once you've got that little baby in your arms :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Mmmmm white cheddar popcorn. Sooo good. Just stuffed my face with it. Veron- any cravings? I guess it's too early for that huh. I wonder if u will get sick - I didn't but it helped that i was constantly eating.


----------



## babyloulou

V- I agree that you might change your mind on some things when you've had the baby! I never wanted to co-sleep (and still would rather not be doing!) but because I have the worst sleeper in the history of babies (as you'll find out the longer you're on here!) i end up co-sleeping every night in the early hours! When I've been up all night with him and it gets to about 4am I do anything to get some sleep!! :haha:

Casey- I agree with Verna- all I would do in Hawaii is sit on the beach, drink strong cocktails and be lazy!! 

Verna- I love that picture you've made! It's so pretty! X


----------



## Euronova

I know I probably will change a lot of things... it's just the unsafe aspect of things that worries me!! And prob a reason why I would not let my sister in law look after my child alone!


----------



## SBB

You can definitely co sleep safely. We do and he's never rolled off, never been rolled on or hurt in any way! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

i know co-sleeping can be done safely, but he is nearly too and moves a lot, when he was a year old he kept falling, she thought he had broken an arm and still would not put a barrier. She is separated from the dad so there is no-one to stop him rolling off on the other side of the bed :)
I can't really explain it all in detail but really the things she does with him (his diet and the terrible diahorrea he gets as a results), is very close to child abuse! He got a very nasty fungal infection because of all the diahorrea and not changing him often enough... 
She also let him burn completely in the sun without suncream and he got a sun allergy all over his body and his skin was like cardboard for weeks :(
Just very sad... but i won't say anything, it's her decision how she raises him but i know she will be making fun of us when we are a lot more worried and careful....


----------



## lisaf

My MIL makes fun of me and DH for being uptight... but I don't care, he's my baby, lol!

Oooh, white cheddar popcorn sounds YUMMY Casey :haha: I only had one major major craving and that was for pie. But I had to eat every 1-2 hours to avoid being sick, lol. That really sucked!

Euronova - discuss expectations with your OH before the baby comes... about how much you both want family to be around. Then once you are both on the same page... PREPARE the inlaws for it. My husband kept saying he was telling them how we'd want to be left mostly alone for a couple weeks, how we didn't want anyone at the hospital until he was born. But apparently their idea of 'mostly alone' was totally different than ours... my MIL was horrible about coming early and staying late and told DH it was 'rude' to ask someone to leave (I had to try to feed and pump and didn't want her watching me and didn't want to go hide in the back room). They came to the hospital anyway, they expected ANY favors they did us regarding bringing food etc to earn them time with the baby.
And those first 2-3 weeks you are a hormonal WRECK... I think over half my tears during that period were over stress from demands from my inlaws. :(


----------



## Euronova

That is a very good point Lisa, we do talk about it with Oliver... he definitely agrees but he struggles to manage them as it is now!
His mum used to call up to ten times a day... he had to tell her that maybe she could try to concentrate the information into one phone call a day....she got so upset she didn't call for 2 weeks and as we did not react, she started crying to his sisters that she was not allowed to call her son and they called us!!

They are incredible, they can't let go of him and we really struggled not to have them involved in every part of our life... and this week again his mum managed to arrange to see him 3 times and called him on his mobile several times a day (she just won't call the landline unless he does not respond...) I can see how I will end up in a similar situation as you!!:dohh:


----------



## SBB

That's really sad about your sils kid :( 

I have got serious foof ache :( 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Ugh... my sympathies then! :( It sucks because my inlaws actually like me and mean well, they just are in my business way more than I want them to be.
Do yours at least like you? Or are you 'not good enough' for their son/brother?


----------



## babyloulou

Wow V your inlaws sound awful!!! 10 times a frigging day!! :shock: :shock: And your poor SIL's kid!! :-( She sounds like she'd be hard to hold your tongue with!!

Why foof ache Suz??


----------



## lisaf

ooh, I missed the foof ache comment... did you get that foof fun box and try it out? ;)


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah good point Lisa!! I forgot about Suz's fun box!! Come on woman - spill the beans- did you use it???


----------



## Euronova

lisaf said:


> Ugh... my sympathies then! :( It sucks because my inlaws actually like me and mean well, they just are in my business way more than I want them to be.
> Do yours at least like you? Or are you 'not good enough' for their son/brother?

That's a good question! I think they like me and they definitely mean well (apart from the Sister in law with the kid as we have really fallen out with her and i am sure she blames the fact that her brother is standing up to her on me!)
Oliver lost his dad nearly ten years ago and he is the man of the family... and "the golden boy" of his mum... i doubt anyone would be good enough for him in their eyes so I am sure a lot of bitchy things are said but i think they can also see that he is happy with me...
His mum will very openly critise his other sister's boyfriend in front of me, so I am sure she critises me too.... but i think that is just the way she is, but she always tries to help us... even if it can be in a very invasive way.... she is a massive drama queen to top it all so she laps the attention she gets from her son!


----------



## lisaf

Sounds like its an ok relationship then.. not actively hostile (a poor friend of mine had inlaws who clearly did not like her, made totally inappropriate comments at her bridal shower/baby shower etc... it was nuts).


----------



## Euronova

oh yeah.... we are all very friendly when we see each others... sounds really horrible what happened to your friend!!!!


----------



## SBB

I never got the fun box - it was Jess that was talking about that! 

I did get the food weights :rofl: but haven't used them! 

Dunno why I've got foof ache... Just my while tummy really hurts, feels like AF pains! 

V they sound a bit of a nightmare... I think we all just have to accept ILs are a pain in the arse!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

My MIL is actually really nice!! :blush:


----------



## SBB

I know lou, you're the lucky exception to the rule!! 

Sammuel just woke up, really upset :( 

I calmed him down and laid with him and he started pulling my dressing gown over his face then whipping it off, like he was hiding! So cute... He was giggling away... Then, he clambered over me and onto my chest and flopped down with both arms around me - I think he was giving me a cuddle!! I cried a little bit :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Awww that's so cute Suz!! :flower:


----------



## kcw81

Aww suz that is so cute. When Jimmy actually gives me a real hug and kiss on his own I might get a bit mooshy too! 

Lou won the inlaw and OH lottery but not the baby sleep lottery. Also she wins lots of dorky contests! But some are actually great prizes so I guess not that dorky! :)


----------



## lisaf

how cute Suz!!

OMG.. I want to buy like everything I see at land of nod for christmas (though some of it is for ages 3 and up).... 
somebody stop me, lol!!!


----------



## SBB

Nice new siggy Lisa!! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

right, i read back through all yesterdays posts as i wasnt on and have forgot half of what i have read :dohh:

Suz, that hat is gorgeous. Im shocked its 7yrs. And you are so slim. No fair. Its a lovely pic. 

V, happy 5 weeks hun. 

erm....... see, total baby brain, thats all i remember, :blush:

Well my mom got the all clear at he breast clinic. She has wripped her breat muscle away from the bone hence the lump. It will heal. Thank god she is ok though, i can solely concentrate on getting ready for labour now. 
I had a dream last night tht i had to have a section :(
Still no sign of her coming, she is sooooo active still that it hurts.

Phil is off after today until tuesday :yipee: and its my birthday monday :wohoo: 25 yrs old. :)

xx


----------



## SBB

So glad you mum is ok! 

Erm the hat is 11-13 years!!! Not 7 :rofl: it is too big obviously but not by a lot at all!! 

I am sure you would be slim too if you didn't have a full term baby in your belly!! 

Maybe she'll come on your birthday! 

X x x


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi ladies heres my scan pics:

https://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l345/sonyabazonya/Untitled1.png

https://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l345/sonyabazonya/Untitled-2.png


----------



## laura6914

:dohh: 11-13 years :shock:
It would be a lovely b'day present. keep your fingers crossed. a week today until my due date :yipee: its ALMOST over. 

OMG sonya, i didnt know you got your BFP. Double congrates hun. :hugs:

xx


----------



## sonyabazonya

Thanks Laura!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Sonya is it TWINS????? Oh my god!!!! :shock: :happydance: I am soooo happy for you darling!!! :happydance: How do you feel? X


----------



## babyloulou

ETA:- I've just seen your PM to me on Facebook saying it's twins Sonya! I'm so happy!! :happydance:


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hehe ya its twins :) very exciting!


----------



## SBB

Wow cogratulations Sonja!!! Yippee Clomid Twins! 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

Shae is being so loving today. He keeps wanting to sit on my lap, he puts his comfy blankie bewteen me and him and snuggles into me. Its so cute. 

He has dropped his morning nap as well now these last three days. So he is only having 1 nap a day after his dinner. He is growing up too quick. 

xx


----------



## kcw81

Congrats sonya! 

Laura u are almost there! Soooooo glad about yr mom. That would have been so hard to deal with and worry about and she is probably so happy! Yay!! 

Suz that's just unreal about S inna 11 yr old hat!!!!


----------



## kcw81

Omg one nap a day! I am scared for that! I hope Jimmy keeps his 10am nap if he goes down to one nap. I like that one Cuz I can workout and shower and go to the bathroom- get ready for the day basically.


----------



## babyloulou

Ben has one nap a day on a GOOD day!! :rofl: And that's only if I lie down with him!!! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

i dont know how you do it Lou. I take my hat off to you. 

Casey thats the nap shae just dropped and i must say im finding it hard adjusting now to. 

He gets up at 7:30 has a bottle.
Breakfast at 8:30
Dinner at 12
Bottle at 1 and his nap until 2:30ish/ 3 at a push
Tea at 4:30
Bath at 6/6:30 bottle and bed

I have it pretty easy to be honest.


----------



## babyloulou

I think most drop their morning naps Casey x

Laura- I missed the bit about your mum! So glad she's ok :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Chloe might not be as easy Laura!! :lol: You've been pretty spoiled with Shae!! :lol:


----------



## laura6914

ok i have heard girls are much much worse so im expecting it. 
I escaped the stretch marks with shae, not so lucky this time round so there is a sign already :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Oh man stretch marks and more pain already! Well the good part is that u will be a lot less stressed since u know so much now is not that big a deal! We worry so much with the first one. 

Well Jimmy gets up sooooo early- at 6am. So if I let him sleep longer I bet he will drop that morning nap. BUT I could try to get all my preparing done while he sleeps in till 7 ? Once I don't have to pump maybe I could do it.


----------



## kcw81

Hey y'all heard any news from Ellen?


----------



## SBB

Laura that is so cute! Sammuel just has a morning nap most days now... 

No I think Ellen doesn't love us anymore... :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hmmm . Wonder if she ended up in Madrid. 

Lou that matildas hair is funny!


----------



## babyloulou

It's amazing isn't it! She's got such big curls- but only on the top of her head!! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

so glad about your mom Laura!
You'll have to let me know how much easier baby #2 is... I'm so scared that I won't be able to handle another, but tons of people tell me the 2nd one is easier. I'll expect you to be honest with me, k? :)

Right now Daniel takes a short morning nap and a long afternoon one.. works perfect in my book :) I'm expecting he'll drop the morning nap eventually. But predicting this kind of thing is pretty useless :)

I'm obsessing about Christmas toys for Daniel. I know he doesn't really need a ton of toys, and everyone else is going to buy tons of stuff for him etc. But I still want to get him some stuff :( But everything I want to get him isn't 'age appropriate'
I want to get him some ABC blocks... I don't know why but they are restricted to ages 2& up... they are large enough not to be a choking hazard, have non-toxic paint, etc.
If I knew what the 'hazard' was, I could make an informed choice, but I don't know why they restricted it?


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: Casey- I saw your cheeky little late night post about me! Losing the baby sleep lottery and winning dorky prizes!! :haha: Ya cheeky minx!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

If it's the wooden ones Lisa then I think it's just about sharp edges and wacking themselves (or you :haha: ) with them?? :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

They're wooden, but the edges are not sharp, they're softly rounded... and yeah, I get the wacking thing, but surely their plastic rattles are just as much of a hazard for that? lol!


----------



## babyloulou

I would get them Lisa. Bens been given loads of toys thar are for older babies- I've just removed anything dangerous (ie. The sticks from his drum!!!)


----------



## lisaf

lol yeah, I want to get him a zylophone too but I know you need the stick for that so I'll have to wait...


----------



## kcw81

Yeah Lou haha it's pretty funny how u are a contest enthusiast - no one else is like that! Unique.

Lisa get them! Geesh I am sure they are fine. U are so kind to be thinking of Daniel already. Gosh I dOnt want to get anyone anything ! Too much stuff cluttering the house already. Jimmy should just get money deposited to the bank for the future.


----------



## kcw81

Oh lis get him that mini piano thing- I got one they bang on the keys with their hand . Let me find it on amazon it's cheap.


----------



## lisaf

the hardest part is making him wait for his toys.. I just want to give him stuff now! :)


----------



## kcw81

Here it is

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001QXDIVS/ref=mp_s_a_3?qid=1319735042&sr=8-3


----------



## babyloulou

Bens got that one too! He loves it!!


----------



## laura6914

oh i have been making christmas lists all day and now talking about stuff on here is going to get me all excited again. 

we are getting shae this, amonst other stuff:

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9363762/Trail/searchtext>COOKIE+MONSTER.htm

He already has the laughing elmo which he LOVES. 

Lis, i think it will be easier with a 2nd baby. I know now the hard stages do pass and the lows that i felt with she in the 3rd week were normal. Im hoping to just slot chloe into shaes routine and get her into a routine as soon as possible. PLus phil has 2 weeks paternity leave this time round, he only had a week off with shae. 

xx


----------



## SBB

I think we are going to ask people to get sammuel Britain farm stuff for Xmas to buIld up his set! 

This lovely lady asked me if she could do a blog post about my shop, and it's really nice! https://www.lovebryony.co.uk/wp/


X x x


----------



## kcw81

Wow suz! That's a great review! Hope it gets u shoppers!


----------



## laura6914

ah suz thats lovely.
sammuels nursery is AMAZING. i have never seen pictures before. You are very very talented.


----------



## lisaf

that is awesome :)

OMG, I am in love with Uncle Goose blocks... the reviews are amazing on them... I want to get like 4 sets :rofl:

You might want to stock some of them on your site Suz ;)


----------



## SBB

I do want to stock them Lisa - I LOVE them!! One day I will :) 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

can i have the link to your site suz please so i can have a nosey :blush:


----------



## laura6914

Here are some recent pics girls:

The two gorgeous men in my life

Shae being cheeky, caught chewing something he shouldnt :nope:

Having fun in the bath with his foam letters


----------



## lisaf

awww, great pics!! I can't wait for Daniel to play with toys in the bath! :)


----------



## laura6914

it wont be long lis. :)

x


----------



## babyloulou

That's a brilliant review Suz!!! :flower: xx


----------



## SBB

Cute pics Laura! It's www.themodernbaby.co.UK 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

thanks suz. I have just had a quick flicer and think ill be ordering a few things for the kids rooms. :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

:D let me know Hun I'll give you a discount code! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

ah cheers chick. 
I want phil to have a look at the letters and that with me when i can pull him away from the PS3. :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Haha good luck! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

he still wont prize himself away so im off to bed now. 

I think im going to get 2 of the wooley letters hun, the 20cm ones. 'C' in pink and 'S' in blue. Just need to pay bills and things and see what money i have spare. :)xx


----------



## babyloulou

God we're having the worst night EVER with Ben!! He's been screaming on and off for hours!! :-(


----------



## lisaf

aw Lou :( Wish we could help you somehow!


----------



## lisaf

I bet you'll have the most angelic teenager though... and I'll have a horrible little shit of a teen to deal with.


----------



## SBB

:( Lou What's up with him... :( 

Laura I make those myself so I can do you a discount :D Just let me know when you're ready... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think he "might" have an ear infection starting :-( Either that or he's just yanking and scratching at his ears because he's so overtired (apparently some babies pull their ears when tired :shrug: ) - he's also been hitting himself on the side of the head just above his ears too. He's certainly very unhappy! He's in bed with me now and is just dropping off- I doubt it's going to be for long though- think we're in for a bad night!! :-( It's midnight already and he's had about 20 minutes sleep altogether!! :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lou.. Sorry about Ben. Jimmy was doing that too with the ears and we discovered that his wispy thin baby hair was grown long enough to itch his ear. So we buzzed it off with a nose hair trimmer and he is better now.


----------



## babyloulou

He's woke up again. I've looked in his ears and they are red :-( So I guess something is going off in there!! 

We're gonna have to try some things with his sleeping next week- the last couple of months he must only be getting about 5 hours sleep in every 24 hours :-(


----------



## kcw81

Ugh that's so strange Lou! Makes u want to just give him a child sedative so he can actually get a nice long sleep. What will u try?


----------



## babyloulou

I don't know!! I think the first step may be getting back inti the cot for naps like he was doing a month or so ago- then it will become more like his bed again rather than my bed seeming like his bed. Then maybe a bit more of a routine- we have none at all at the minute! :-( It's so hard to get a routine though with a baby that is sometimes up for the day at 4am, then other nights not even asleep by 4am!!!


----------



## kcw81

Yeah good idea, back to the cot and develop a routine. As best u can with the early riser. Is he still a frequent feeder/snacker on the breast? Or does he take full feedings now? What percent of his nutrition is solids?


----------



## babyloulou

He has 3 full meals a day of solids. He's dropped a lot of BF but still feeds twice in the night. He's still a very lazy feeder/snacker. His latch is lazy and he always loses interest before he's had a full feed no matter how hungry he is to start with!


----------



## kcw81

Oh wow so what if he was so full from all day eating he didn't need the night feeds? He might stay asleep? Or once hr breaks the habit of comfort night feeds he might stay asleep but it would take a tough line from u to just say no and he would complain. U wouldn't do that huh?


----------



## kcw81

His only time of getting bm is night now? How much does he get? Approx? I know u wanted to keep bfing till 1 yr at least so I guess the middle of the night feedings are wanted by u?


----------



## babyloulou

No he still feeds throughout the day too Casey. At night he feeds just before bed, then again about 11pm (sort of a dream feed) then usually about 4/5am. I would like to drop them but he is such a horrendous sleeper sometimes its the only way to get another hour out of him!! We tried not to pick him up last night and encourage him to self settle in the cot. Ste went in and just put a hand on him and sat there- he screamed on and off for 3 and a half hours (without giving in to sleep once) until he became so hysterical that we gave up! :-(


----------



## kcw81

Yeah I dont know what I would do with Ben! I feel like putting your hand on him to self settle might be sort of frustrating for a baby- he can see u and u won't pick him up so he becomes more upset. Do you agree?


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah maybe- but he's hysterical instantly no matter what we do to be honest! If you're on the loo or something and it take you more than 30 seconds to get up there- he's purple and hysterical by the time you get there! he actually made himself hoarse tonight and was sobbing that hard he couldn't feed for about half an hour :-(


----------



## kcw81

Oh man!!!! He is very good and determined to get u guys ip there huh? Sheesh! I would say poor Ben but I think it's poor Lou.


----------



## lisaf

I agree, poor Lou :(


----------



## Euronova

wow you girls are scarring me off lol!!! I guess I better sleep as much as I can now!!!
This said I am quite used to interrupted sleep. I have 2 dogs, one is a puppy i kept from a litter we had.... i did not sleep more than 15 min in a row for 3 weeks because of the pups! So I guess it was good training!

I have having really painful cramps, not sure if it is growing pains, constipation (sorry TMI) or something worse.... no spotting or bleeding and my tests are still really dark... sometime it is so bad though it nearly takes my breath away.... did you girls have that with the first one?


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, I'm sorry to hear abotu Ben. Did you ring the doctor? Jackson is a major ear twiddler! He twiddles his ears to self soothe. I was never worried about it becasue he was never fussy or anythign when he did it...just started doing it as he was going to sleep...just to be safe we took him to the doctor and he checked out fine. His older brother was an ear twiddler too, except he twiddled his parents ears as he was going to sleep. But Ben sounds like he has a legitimate ear infection. That is one determined little man!

Hi Casey! and Everyone else!


----------



## lisaf

Euronova - period-like cramping is actually really normal early on. I remember it being pretty bad, and once that fades a bit you get the uterus stretching pains.. then come round ligament pains, lol.. oh being pregnant is so much fun :rofl:

Margaret - wow, thats the first time I've ever heard of someone else being an ear twiddler! I never sucked my thumb, but I did like to hold onto my own or my parent's earlobes! :) Took FOREVER to break that habit. 

Ok girls, got a funny story to tell you.
So last night I was getting ready for bed. I floss my teeth while lying in bed (some may find that gross, its the only way I've found to make myself actually floss every day). I use a little stick with a flosser thing on the end. Anyway I set it down on my nightstand, kiss my husband goodnight, then started using it. I felt something poking my lip so I pull it out of my mouth, and what do I see? One of those round sticky burr balls, about 1/2 cm stuck to it! I had pulled it off the dog ages ago and stuck it on my nightstand... I didn't see it going towards my mouth since it blended in with the sheets that were in view. I was so grossed out.. that thing was IN MY MOUTH. So I poke my husband and show him the thing sticking to my flosser and tell him that it was in my mouth (looking for shocked sympathy here). He blurts out 'what the fuck?!?!' asks what it is, so I tell him its one of those sticky burrs.. he freaks out and says 'I kissed you' then asks how that happened, I point out that it came off the dog.. he was still freaking out... then I tell him I had pulled it off the dog and stuck it on my nightstand. At this point we both realize that he thinks I had a sticky burr in my mouth and pulled it out with the flosser.
:rofl: I'm still trying to shake the cough from my cold, and ended up having an asthmatic coughing fit from laughing so hard, hehe


----------



## kcw81

Haha!!! Lou that's so funny! Omg you two and yr shenanigans in bed. I guess u do everything but sex on bed since u dtd in the kitchen! Do u eat in bed?

Hi Marg! Hi veron!


----------



## kcw81

Oh that was Lisa sorry! Haha Lisa!


----------



## lisaf

lol, not much sex going on in my bed :rofl: or anywhere else!

If someone told me having sex would help me lose weight, I might make more of an effort :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Man our sex would Not help anyone lose wt since it lasts like 8 mins !


----------



## lisaf

:rofl:


----------



## Euronova

LOL too funny.... the burr thing could so happen to me... with 2 dogs and a cat.... loads of fluff and more gross things around the house! :)

Love the sex comment.... OH won't come near me since I tested positive... he thinks it's just too strange knowing his baby is inside me....

I spoke to the GP today about the cramps and she freaked me out by wanting to see me immediately and be ready to go to A&E if she thought it was needed... in the end, we thing it's probably growing pains combined with trapped winds and constipation (isn't it so wonderful being pregnant!!!)... anyhow if it gets any worse I am meant to rush to hospital for a scan but i hope it won't come to that!!


----------



## laura6914

you pair have me in stitches :rofl: Literally. :rofl:

Lou im so sorry to hear you had such a bad night with ben. :hugs: I really dont know what to suggest. First i would gt his ear checked as that does sound like an infection if its red. Then the only other thing is tough love. Easier said than done i know but it worked for us.

When we put she into his own room at first he would scream the house down, pretty much like ben does. We would pick him up and calm him the firt time. Then sush him the next time. Then we would sit on the floor with our back to the cot and gradually move closer to the door. If we were to leave right away he would be histerical again. 
Once he got used to his own room he slept so much better. 
I dont know what to suggest though honestly cause what works for one doesnt for others :hugs: I really so feel for you though. 

xx


----------



## laura6914

V, with my son my pains were that bad in the 1st few weeks they thought i may be having an eptopic and scanned me at 5 and 7 weeks. All was well and s casey said it was just ligament, implantation and growing pains. As long as you arent bleeding it sounds normal to me chick.


----------



## SBB

:rofl: casey! And lisa! I think youd have noticed if you had that stuck in your teeth! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry V I forgot to answer you, I had really bad pains too! I had such sharp pains especially when I stood up that I'd double over with pain! 

Is she worried about ectopic that's why she's saying rush for a scan if needed? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

yes she would like to rule out ectopic, but to be fair i have had these pains before i even tested positive so since i was about 3 weeks along... so I think it's more likely to be due bowel issues....hopefully they won't become any worse, this said, i am so keen to get a scan I might take the opportunity!!


----------



## laura6914

oh i would definitely take the oppourtunity hun. Just tell her they are painful and that your really worried. 
xx


----------



## Euronova

i really would if it wasn't for the 3-4 hours wait in the A&E to see a doctor and prob just as long before I see someone to scan me.... I am working tomorrow and it does come and go.. if it goes any worse, i will spend sunday at the hospital to put this to rest!


----------



## laura6914

my Dr booked me in for an early scan at the hospital, there was no waiting around in A&E. :wacko:
Cant you request they do that.


----------



## Euronova

as it's the weekend and London.... not sure.... i wish i could but hopefully i will have a scan sooner rather than later, if i feel any worse I will definitely go to A&E even if I have to wait hours!


----------



## SBB

I doubt a&e will scan you, most of the time they just book you an appointment at the early pregnancy unit... :shrug: 

They might do but I've read a lot about people going and waiting in a&e for hours only to be sent home and told to make an appointment with epu! Epu have emergency appts so your doc should be able to get you in Monday. 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

my private gynaecologist is back from holiday on monday, i have no doubt she will respond to my email and she will suggest something!! She is very good.
If anything seems wrong before then, I will have to get to A&E and insist that my GP wanted me to have a scan....
i do think it seems related to bowel issues....i have had no bleeding, not even spotting so that is reassuring... just need to try and relax...


----------



## lisaf

yeah, cramping without spotting is usually ok. Good to rule out ectopic though. Keep in mind that before the 6 week mark the heartbeat may not yet be beating.. closer to the 6 week mark, the better chances for that. Don't want you to panic/worry!


----------



## Euronova

lisaf said:


> yeah, cramping without spotting is usually ok. Good to rule out ectopic though. Keep in mind that before the 6 week mark the heartbeat may not yet be beating.. closer to the 6 week mark, the better chances for that. Don't want you to panic/worry!

Thank you! :) I on Thursday I will be 6 week so unless I get the scan before, I should be able to see the heartbeat at the scan ;) I am SO SO looking forward to seeing my little bean... i think it will make everything so much more real!


----------



## kcw81

Hey girls how are we all. As Laura would say! It's pouring rain and I miss Hawaii! Looking at my pics makes me miss the warm sun so much! 

Veron sorry u don't get much sleep w your dogs! Hopefully u can get some sleep in the next 9 months though!

Lisa love yr sigggy- forgot to say it. 

Lou love the dog pic u just posted to fb! That's what Jimmy does! Chompy gets him back by licking him to death . Our dog licks so much it's annoying. 

Suz looks like u are busy with modern baby stuff! Seeing lots of cool shit u are posting on fb! Good job everything looks totally good and professional!

Laura geez I hope Chloe comes soon! Is all yr family calling all the time to check?

Took Jimmy to petsmart again today/ there's so much to look at! I dont buy anything just walk around in there looking at the fish and hamsters and birds and dogs getting groomed. It's like a free easy zoo close to my house! 

I wish Jimmy liked to hang out in cafes w me. I would love to go get coffee every afternoon and just have him sit with me for 20 mins or so but he always yells and complains! Makes the other customers probably hate me. Any ideas to keep him happy in a booster chair without having to keep shoving crackers in
His face?


----------



## lisaf

glad you guys like the siggy.. I'm a little worried its a bit too big and in-your-face, lol!

Wish I had good tips Casey, but I don't go out to cafes with Daniel either, but I don't think he'd mind or fuss as long as he had a toy.

Hmm, I'm not seeing any posts from Suz on FB :(


----------



## kcw81

Hey Lisa I think u have to "like" modern baby to get the posts.


----------



## lisaf

ah, thanks! :)


----------



## lisaf

wow 51 likes already :) 

Suz - do you take the photos of the products yourself or get the images from the supplier?
Also, do you ever want us to clue you into products we think fit the style on your site? (or is it more often just a hassle with products from the US?)


----------



## lisaf

hehe, I just posted an album of pictures on facebook from a Halloween decoration I did several years ago when I was working at the university bookstore. The theme was 'Teddy Bear Picnic Massacre' hehehe :)


----------



## SBB

Thanks girls, Lisa I'd like you to do that, I get some stuff from the US. it's often expensive but for some products worth it. Just post them here and I'll check them out! 

You can all like and comment on any products I post :D 

Casey idk about the coffee shop other than feeding him tbh! 

Lisa the siggy isn't too in your face. I love the 2nd from last pic! :haha:

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh we do about 50% of the product images ourselves. My friend is a retoucher so she sorts them out. Danny learned a bit about how to do that but we were too busy for him to spend ages doing it! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Teddy bear massacre. Ha. I took Jimmy to one of those Halloween stores yesterday and it was crazy! They had everything to make your house scary and fun. Although I think that stuff was pretty bad for Jimmys eyes- severed arms and skeletons and horrors! I love it tho. I almost bought him a furry monster costume but didn't. I prob won't dress him this year.

Jimmy clapped today!


----------



## SBB

Yay jimmy! 

Sammuel kissed a girl today. A lot of times :haha: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been busy with decorating the kitchen and bathroom think i have o so if temps go up tomorrow then next day i will be 1 dpo wooppp fx this month is mine hope your all well and happy halloween x x x


----------



## SBB

Here is Sammuel kissing his friend Maisy! https://s1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/?action=view&current=5510b3bb.mp4 well more like she's kissing him... But he is irresistible! 

Hey Ellen :wave: how are you? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Erm... Why are there 25 guests viewing our thread?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz that's adorable!!  She's looking at him like she really loves him!! S looks more interested in the buggy!! :haha: 

25 guests!! :shock: Maybe we're getting famous!! :shock: Who wants to read about our sleepless nights and cervical mucus!?! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Very sweet video suz! So cute.


----------



## lisaf

So cute! 
Yay for Jimmy clapping :)

Daniel seems to have finally discovered his tongue.. he's finally sticking it out for fun, also making popping noises with his lips. 
On the downside, he slept horribly last night, up several times. He seems to take extra long naps when he's with the inlaws... for us and for daycare he usually takes a short nap in the morning then a semi-long one in the afternoon (1.5 hours). With the inlaws almost every day he takes 2 naps that last 2 hours each :( This means he's down a feed for the day and more unsettled at night. I think my MIL wears him out by being in his face :(
MIL broke her wrist today when she tripped on a curb.

We went to the pumpking patch today, got some awesome pictures.
Tried BLW for the first time today. Carrot and Zuchinni spears.. he licked a carrot but not much else beyond looking very focused and confused, lol!


----------



## kcw81

Lisa tell yr inlaws to wake him from his nap! They are in control and can decide when he needs to get up so he doesn't get too much daytime sleep. They should respect yr need for sttn right? He will be fine if he has to wake from the nap early since he usually does!

Sorry about yr mil! Hope she can still lift a baby.

Can't wait to see the pumpkin pics . Love pumpkins. Bob carved one of ours today and cleaned them both out and I baked the seeds. Yummy! We just got our pumpkins from the store. 

I went to get a wax again today and a pedicure. I went to the aveda school and the girl was doing her very first pedicure! She sucked. She kept asking me if it hurt and she was barely touching the file to my nail. She was really weird she kept saying what a bad headache she had and how the nail polish was making her feel Ill and she was stressing me out cuz she didn't know anything and it was supposed to be my little spa day for my bday( late present). Anyway at least I brought my book and got a chance to read which I love to do but NEVER get to anymore. God I love reading. The bikini wax went well tho:).


----------



## lisaf

I love reading too Casey, what kind of books do you usually read?
That REALLY sucks about your manicure :( They shouldn't charge you if its a student :(

I never tell my inlaws to wake him from his nap because normally if he's that tired, he needs it, you know? But we'll have to see how this issue goes, it could be unrelated to his STTN issues. He was just so upset tonight, took us 45 minutes to get back down, and he even screamed when I offered him the boob :( But when I took him out of his room and he saw my husband he let out the biggest smile and acted like nothing was wrong (my husband had been trying to comfort him too)... we both flipped him off though when he smiled like that :haha:

I wanted to scoop out the pumpkins tonight but DH said no :( We're not getting anything done this weekend which really sucks :(


----------



## laura6914

morning all. 

UK girls have you remember to put your clocks back? Its knocked Shaes routine so i need to try and keep him awake and adjust his meal time to try and get him back on track. 
We had haes picture taken yesterday professionally with Max spielman. £5.99 for a 8"x6", 3x 6"x4" ans 6 keyring prints. 

Im going to get them done again when chloe finally arrives and send them out as stocking fillers at christmas. 

Well its my birthday tomorrow. the big 25 :haha: Im going food shopping, clothes shopping and hopefully having a baby (would be nice :haha:)

Lisa im sorry to hear about your MIL wrist :( It sounds like daniel could be going through the 6 month funny stage as i call it. Shae was quite bad at almost 6 months. It will pass hopefully. 

xx


----------



## kcw81

Happy bday tomorrow laura! Hope Chloe shows up for it. 

Lisa yeah maybe D is worn out from your mil but still- if she didn't let him sleep 4 full hours he might not wake so easily at night . He could just have gas or belly ache. I think that's been Jimmys main cause of any funny stages.

I like fiction all kinds of more contemporary types of stories. Well written books too- I get impatient with by the numbers fiction where the author puts out a. Book every 5 months and treats the reader like an idiot. Like "the short haired shelly eyed Jenny's long locks enviously". 

I like to figure stuff out through context not having characterization spelled out so easily, you know? Right now I am trying to read "vertical" which is the sequel to the book to "sideways" you know that book made into a movie about wino guys? And I like Stephen king and well written sci fi and horror but i also like any well written story. I like memoirs too like David sedaris and Augusten Burroughs and mysteries. I sometimes 
Like stuff on the nyt best seller lists. What do u like? Oh and a guilty pleasure is the vampire series books by Char Harris that the show true blood is based on. Sometimes if a movie comes around that looks cool I will go find the book first. My reading has dropped off to nothing though since Jimmy!


----------



## kcw81

Jimmy tries to stand using anything! He climbs up to stand using the dog, my foot, an empty cereal box, just anything! He is obsessed with standing up! He makes so much noise too while he is doing it just constant blabbering and grunts and yells. He is hard at work! I got over being nervous about it quick cuz theres no stopping him and he learns to get back to a sit position if u leave him. He has fallen a lot but seems resilient. Lou is Ben standing now? I know Sammuel is right?


----------



## lisaf

I read mostly fiction too. I do enjoy some of the 'chick lit' genre but some of it is really crappy too. I like some sci-fi/fantasy authors.
I tend to find authors I really enjoy then read everything they do :)
I still get to read a bit, haven't done much lately because we're trying not to spend too much money and buying new books is one luxury I've cut. I will re-read stuff a lot too.

Ugh, I have no idea what is wrong with Daniel. It sucks because normally he's easily comforted unless he's in pain. I'm mad at DH too because he wouldn't get up with Daniel at a 'normal' time so we're just as guilty of throwing off his routine as the inlaws. I know DH promised me he'd get up early on the weekends so I could sleep, then he goes back to bed after I get up. But with Daniel sleeping badly, he wakes up way more than I do, gets up and puts the pacifier in. So I understand but it still sucks because it might be making things worse :/


----------



## Euronova

I hope Daniel as a better night tonight, sounds SO complicated!
Happy birthday for tomorrow! of course I hope the little one shows up but not sure you want labour as a present! 
did you girls all have boys???
Did you decide the know the sex before the birth?

x


----------



## lisaf

most of us decided to know the sex, and yes, almost all were boys :rofl: check out the front page and you can see the ratio


----------



## kcw81

Ya veron- everyone had boys except Jess(peach) and Ellen( who is not on lately). Ellen opted for a surprise. 

Lisa u and dh are allowed to veer from the rules, it's your right! :). Tell dh to get his ass in gear!!! Poke him and be loud! 

I like to find good authors and read everything by them too . Buy yr books used on half.com! They are sometimes only 75 cents!


----------



## lisaf

I have a kindle, lol which is great for space saving and saves me money on buying new bookshelves. I actually had to pack up all my books to make room for daniel so I'm stuck with the stuff on my kindle for now.

I felt bad making him get up because he's the one who gets up every time Daniel fusses, I sleep through it. I only woke up once last night to feed him, Matt was up 4+ times


----------



## kcw81

Oh boo hoo for Matt! Kindle would be fun to have. Easier to cart around. I loooooove yr fb pics!


----------



## lisaf

Thank goodness for digital photography, it took a few hundred pictures to get these few shots, lol
The facebook face recognition software keeps trying to tag his face as me though :rofl:

The kindle is much easier to hold than a hardback book for sure! always saves your place too!
BUT, I can't read in the shower with the kindle :( boo!


----------



## kcw81

Ummm read in the shower??? Floss in bed, read in the shower, what else? Do u take naps in the closet? I wish sometimes I could see people's reject photos because everyone always looks so perfect and happy and good looking! Just for kicks it would be fun to see crappy shots.


----------



## Euronova

That's one thing I can't wait to be doing, taking picture of my own little one. I have been a baby and pet professional photographer for a year now and it has been SO hard to take pictures of other people's babies when I was TTC and going no where!


----------



## lisaf

lol... like the shot of my ass that my DH took when I bent over at the pumpkin patch??
If you look through my wedding album on facebook, there are a couple of pictures by the cake where I look really really stupid. I tend to hide or delete the pictures where I look crappy though.

I developed the skill for reading in the shower when I was a kid and could not stand to put my book down long enough to clean myself, lol. Its not so hard, but not worth the risk of dropping or water on a kindle.

I'm so mad right now, and its totally selfish.. DH got called away by my MIL to take her to the hospital because she thinks she hurt her head in her fall yesterday. I know that so wrong that I'm mad, but I feel like she's totally blowing things out of proportion... surely they checked her for head injury yesterday? And even if it were a concussion, the first 12-24 hours are the most important and those are already past.. they really can't do anything unless its a severe concussion with bleeding etc. 
I think my MIL is always looking for science to fix her instead of taking proper care of herself.
I'm also mad because she has 2 other grown-ass kids who live with her, why does she have to call my husband away to help her?! I almost secretly wonder if she thought he'd bring Daniel along and she'd get to see her grandson an extra time.

We had SO much to do this weekend, didn't get to half of it, and now have to abandon most of the other stuff that needed to get done. Its like pulling teeth to get my DH to do ANYTHING and now taking his mom to the hospital is going to take up some of his chore energy, leaving more for me to do. We didn't even get to finish carving our pumpkins, he's not going to get to go to the pumpkin patch with us to see those friends (who I decided not to flake on).. we had to abandon the idea of going to that other party because we had too much to do. I had Daniel most of the morning and now am stuck with him for most of the afternoon etc.
Just feeling sorry for myself. I really hope nothing is wrong with my MIL, but at the same time, there better be something wrong to justify her calling my husband away from his family time!


----------



## lisaf

ok, so figured I'd update and say that there is absolutely nothing wrong with my MIL... medically that is...
SIGH


----------



## kcw81

Oh brother Lisa! Well that's good that she isn't concussed I guess. I guess I can't focus on yr mil right now because I can't figure out the reading in
The shower thing still! Ha! Can't compute that!


----------



## lisaf

LMAO... you hold the book in one hand, hold that hand above the water... you do everything in the shower one-handed until the very end when you balance the book on top of the shower and clean that arm, then you're done, hehe


----------



## kcw81

Amazing Lisa! I think u might get cleaner if u can use both hands in the shower tho. I got to go see a movie tonight by myself and it was so nice. I saw paranormal activity 3 and it was good! Freaky! Now I have seen 2 and 3 but not 1 !


----------



## lisaf

I can't watch those movies.. I became a total light-weight when it comes to scary stuff :(

I get plenty clean.. can't shave anything one-handed though, lol


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi:

I love reading too. (as you can imagine from an English teacher! :haha: My degree was also in English Literature) I used to read at least two books a week before Ben came along! Now I read NOTHING! :-( I don't even get to watch tv in th evening never mind read!! 

But I also used to read in the shower Casey- exactly how Lisa described! It's easy!! :haha: And in the bath, walking the dogs (get some funny looks off people!!) and while watching tv!!

I think another thing that has stopped me reading (as well as Ben) is the iPhone!!! I just sit and play around on here now and read forums and stuff instead of a book! Quite disturbing really.....


----------



## SBB

I'm the same, I used to read til I had the iPhone :dohh: 

I can't remember what I was reading... Lisa glad your MIL is ok! Veronique that must have been hard photographing babies all the time while ttc... Well soon it will be yours! How are the pains? 

Casey yes sammuel stands, his time is spent like this: 25% crawling/squealing, 25% standing, 25% eating or feeding, 10% attacking cats, 5% clapping, 5% drumming, 5% sleeping :haha: 

He is getting pretty good at standing and can stand for a while not holding on, but when he realises that he sits down!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Wow u guys are crazy reading in the shower! And walking around i would trip! Yeah the darn iPod is addictive!

Suz that's great! Do u have a Vid of him standing? Jimmy hovered once or twice and he was so wobbly! It really excited him, he was Yelping.


----------



## Euronova

Hi ladies,
Quick update as I am at work! Gynecologist is well freaked out by the pains so she is seeing me tonight. I am finally getting my HSG tested! I am so glad she is back from holiday. I don't suppose they will scan me tonight but I am hoping tomorrow. I am nervous the pains are not normal but when I feel fine I fell SO fine! I just have this weird sensation that things are actually ok (I am a worrier so very strange for me to feel it will be fine... Might be what they call maternal instinct!)
Will update you later x hope everyone is well!
Happy birthday to Laura again! 

V x


----------



## kcw81

Happy bday Laura! 

Good luck tonight veron! Keep us updated!

Is chell back today?


----------



## lisaf

Good luck Veron!

YAY!!! See? I'm not a freak for reading in the shower :haha: :happydance:

Having a weird issue with my eye though, trying not to be paranoid, lol.


----------



## SBB

V I'm sure you're right and everything is fine. Honestly I had so many pains! It's easy to worry until you know though... Actually it's easy to worry the entire 9 months!! 

Casey I will try and do a video for you. 

Laura happy birthday!! Hope you get a baby :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey girls can u see this video on your ipod? its a good one of his new mobility!

https://youtu.be/S8JHjzvam8c


----------



## Smile4me

Happy Birthday Laura and Cat :cake:


----------



## laura6914

thanks ladies. 

Still no baby but did get some nice new clothes for after the bump has gone :)
Feel soooo ill tonight. MAJOR headaches that wont go away, so sick and very tired. Shaes routine is out the window with the hour change. 

V, hope all goes well at the gyno. 

xx


----------



## Euronova

I hope you feel better soon Laura!
Thank you all for your messages :)
Finally back from the hospital. The doctor has given me medication to help with the constipation (pregnancy does get you to loose all sense of privacy... OH came with me and we ended talking poops and winds... LOVELY), so hopefully if that is resolved the pains might not be so bad anymore.
She thinks this might be the problem but wants to rule out the ectopic. I had a blood test tonight and need to do another one on Wednesday, she said that in ectopic pregnancies the HSG levels tend not to raise normally.
Depending on that, I will either get a scan end of this week or we will wait until I am 7 weeks so we will be able to see the heartbeat for sure. She said if i had a scan tomorrow as it's still so early and there can be a few days difference between when you think you conceived and when you really did, they might not even be able to see very much at all.
She also wants to rule out a cyst from the clomid as it could also be a cause of pain.
Anyway, I feel taken care of so very happy :)


----------



## laura6914

thats great news V that they are looking after you. Im sure all is fine. Sounds nornal to me. 
She is right about the scans. At this stage you wont see much. I didnt at my 5 week scan. All that could be seen was the yoke sac. Then at 7 weeks a little bean with a heart beat. 

Well im not enjoying the last bit of this pregnancy AT ALL!!!!
For 3 days now i have had the worst headache ever. Paracetamol just wont shift it. 
Today i feel like i have a bowling ball in the bottom of my tummy. It kills. I keep getting shooting pains in my cervix and bum. I just want it all to be over now.
I have my MW appt tomorrow so im going to beg for a sweep. Im 1cm dilated so i know she can do it. I cant even hold shae without it hurting cause of the pressure on my bump :cry:


----------



## laura6914

wow no one has been on at all today. :shock: hope everyone is well.

xx


----------



## lisaf

aw Laura.. hope she comes soon!
I'm just popping in and out, desperately trying to stay awake at work!


----------



## laura6914

oh dear Lis, is it a long day?

x


----------



## Euronova

Having an emergency scan tomorrow... i could have had it today but really wanted OH to be able to come with me!
On a positive note, no bleeding still and my HSG level are really high (which is why i can have the scan as the doctor thinks i am further along that i think maybe)
Laura, it sounds like the end is near!!! hopefully not long!


----------



## laura6914

thats great news on the scan V, or...... could be twins with high HSG levels.


----------



## kcw81

Laura is dh staying home for a couple weeks to help after she arrives?


----------



## Euronova

yes i thought of that and even though it was our main fear at first when we took clomid, we have talked about the possibility so much that i think we would be really really happy... but no more than 2!!! :dohh:
For the mo, I hope its in the right place and I have a nasty clomid cyst that is hurting me (but will soon be gone) or I am full of poop lol. All crossed for me tomorrow at 3pm BST... so scary!!


----------



## laura6914

ill be thinking of you V. 

Yeah casey he has 2 weeks paternity leave. Not long enough in my eyes. 

xx


----------



## lisaf

2 weeks was barely enough for me to have DH home.

Yay for the scan Veron!


----------



## Euronova

WOW just got the HSG level from the doctor.... 17 885!! This said I am pretty sure I am not even 6 weeks yet...
from the website where i looked it's on the upper limit for the date I think I am.... I had ovulation pain for a while, i don't think i ovulated before day 12.... 
doctor is not happy i didn't take a morning appt due to the pains... i don't know what to do now... hopefully tomorrow afternoon will be OK.


----------



## lisaf

aw, one day shouldn't matter... that is really high! Twins!!! :)


----------



## laura6914

WOW V those are really really high levels.

Phil only had 1 week off when we had shae lisa. He hadnt been in the job long so they only let him have 1 week and that was holiday not paternity leave as he wasnt entitled. 
I must say i really struggled then but as im a bit more clued up not im not expecting to find it as difficult. 

Well im having regular painful BH and all the pain is in my back. is this the start maybe????????

x


----------



## Euronova

all crossed for you Laura!!! Keep us posted as much as you can!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm dont no what dpo i am but all today i have had a weird pain in my lower abdomen its like pulling and tugging type pain woopp laura sounds good hun x x x


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies! Sorry I have been rubbish - I have been checking in to check on Laura but not had time to post. 

Laura I hope this is it!! Good luck if it is! 

Veron I forgot to say before, my ovary was swolen due to the clomid, they mentioned draining it if it didn't go down, but it did all by itself. It could have contributed to my pains though - I still get them now! Hope it's all fine tomorrow, I'm sure it is. I think if you seriously thought there was something wrong you'd have snatched the morning appt. So I'm sure your gut instinct is right! 

Erm what else was there? Any new injuries to report - we haven't had one in a while! I shouldn't say that... 

Ok got to go to bed! Sammuel is 10 months today :D 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Hola ladies. :D

I'm Baaaack.

Hello veron. I'm Chellie. Welcome.

Mexico was fab. Pics on facebook. :) Halloween was great too. Been so busy cleaning up and laundry etc. Wowza. And Connor has been waking up every hour at night. Nice. My welcome home present. Stinker.


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I have been rubbish - I have been checking in to check on Laura but not had time to post.
> 
> Laura I hope this is it!! Good luck if it is!
> 
> Veron I forgot to say before, my ovary was swolen due to the clomid, they mentioned draining it if it didn't go down, but it did all by itself. It could have contributed to my pains though - I still get them now! Hope it's all fine tomorrow, I'm sure it is. I think if you seriously thought there was something wrong you'd have snatched the morning appt. So I'm sure your gut instinct is right!
> 
> Erm what else was there? Any new injuries to report - we haven't had one in a while! I shouldn't say that...
> 
> Ok got to go to bed! Sammuel is 10 months today :D
> 
> x x x


Yes here!! :-( Ben fell off the bed this morning while asleep (even with the bed bumpers on!) he was so upset! :-( Co-sleeping is officially over! I daren't fall asleep now with him on the bed! 

Good luck Laura- hope she comes soon :hugs:

V- good luck for the scan :hugs:

Welcome back Chell!! Sorry Connor seems to have caught Ben-sleeping-itis!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Oh Lou! :( hugs sweetheart. That'll scare the crap out of both of you. Sorry.


----------



## Onelildream

Laura- c'mon baby!


----------



## lisaf

poor Ben! :(

Hey Suz, how are Samuel's burns healing?


----------



## kcw81

Lou I hope Ben is ok! I had a heart attack when Jimmy fell. It's so damn scary! He was fine tho right?

Welcome back chell!!! Yay! It's been sort of quiet on here w u and Jess gone and suz w her website launch and Lou being busy with her non sleeper. Good to have new blood in veron and Laura is about to pop!


----------



## lisaf

So I had a little inlaw drama today (are you shocked? :haha:)
DH asked if it was ok if he went over to visit his mom after work since she's been having a really rough time with her broken wrist. I said ok even though it would leave me to do extra chores alone etc.
Then he asked if he could bring Daniel over to cheer her up. I got kind of upset.. he has a routine and I didn't think he'd stick to the routine if DH had to drive him over there after work. DH gets off work at 6pm and Daniel's bath time is 6:30. He hasn't been sleeping as great as he once did and has been really bad the past several nights, so I didn't want him disrupted more. I get that MIL is having a rough few days, but Daniel is a person too and his needs matter!

Anyway, on the suggestion of a friend I offered to drive Daniel over there after the daycare pickup since the daycare is close to MIL's house. I got total brownie points, and even better, MIL wasn't feeling well enough for guests, lol!! 

Anyway, when I was talking to SIL about this, she told me how nice it was of me to offer to come over and how hard it is for them to only see him 2 days a week and then have to go 5 whole days without seeing him. She implied that it would be great if we could visit another time.
Seriously.. its NEVER enough for them!!!! They need to get their own freaking lives and not let their exisistence revovle around my [email protected]! Especially when they don't put his needs first! ARGH.. do not they not get that they are EXTENDED family?!?! Like they should have rights to see him whenever they want?

It sucks because we could really use a gift from MIL for the next carseat, but if she buys us one for Christmas, we would never hear the end of it that we don't let them have a carseat to drive around with him on their days with him. Its not for HIS benefit, they just want to show him off! Its just so selfish.

Grrrr, ok rant over!


----------



## SBB

Aw lou I'm sorry :hugs: I hope he is ok? :cry: 

Sammuels burn is fine, it's tiny, about 1cm diameter and just a bit pink and dry, I don't think it will scar... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls. Lisa I don't know what to say. That drives me batty as well . It's yr baby and they do need to get hobbies other than daniel. 2 days is plenty. My advice would be to Try to ignore her. I mean, just let her and mil's neediness pass you on by and just keep doing yr thing. Stand strong and just say no to more visits. Even if u get a carseat gift try not to worry that It means anything other than a nice gift. That's all it is- no strings. Act like there are no strings and there won't be. Also have dh interface with them a little more so u don't have to and tell dh your concerns so he knows that he needs to protect u from the mental anguish by stepping between u and them . Its his job to talk to his own family and put his foot down.


----------



## laura6914

afternoon all.

Lou, poor ben. Hope the little man is ok. 
V good luck at the scan
Chell great to have to back hun. 
Lisa, i dont know how you put up with them. I live on the same street as my MIL at she never ever comes here to see shae, she always expects me to get everything ready (which is a lot) and go to see her. :growlmad:

Well went MW today and as im still a day early she wont do the sweep. She explained the reasons why and i can see her point even though im gutted. She told me to go to the walk in centre on Friday and they will do one then for me and i have another at the hospital on the 10th but im hoping it doesnt come to that. 
I was up every hour last night with major pain in my back and BH :( Really had enough now but the end is near. 

xx


----------



## kcw81

Ugh sorry Laura. Hugs. Wish it wasn't so painful!!


----------



## lisaf

Chloe will be here soon, no matter what you do or don't do. :hugs: From what I understand, sweeps don't do much unless you are pretty ready to go into labor anyway.

Casey - I already do ignore them and DH handles 80% of the interaction with them. They pull a lot more of this crap with him than they do with me, I only become aware of it when they are pushing so hard that some of it trickles over to me. There are always strings with them and even if we don't succumb to the pressure from them, we have to hear about it... part of the major day of drama back when Daniel was only a few days old that left me sobbing and that I still harbor resentment over was because my inlaws felt that by bringing us food, they were entitled to stay and hang out, not just a quick 5 minute visit. The result was that we refused ALL other offers of help from them even though we really needed it. Sometimes its just not worth it.
I asked MIL to buy the rug for Daniel's room, but she wants to buy him that stupid toy that he can't even use until he's 18 months that I don't even want him to have for space and safety concerns... which I've told her. She would probably find a carseat equally boring to buy, but would do it in the hopes/expectation that she would get to use it in her car sometimes, then would have her feelings hurt when we still said no, then SIL would tell off my DH etc.


----------



## kcw81

Well they need to get lives and I am so glad u don't have to deal with them more than 20%! Be thankful. And try to totally clear them away from yr mind. Gifts and carseats, try not to stress over that I- it's not for awhile and is wasting your emotional capacity and brain space to worry about your dumb inlaws. I should take my own advice.


----------



## lisaf

hehe, i will do my best! And usually I do forget about the mostly between the days when they have him.
But with this broken wrist stuff they've gotten intrusive into the other days of the week, you know? Heck, my MIL apparently thought I called her at 7pm last night and called me back to tell me not to come over if thats why I was calling (does she not get that Daniel goes to bed early? Why would we bring him over that late?)... then tells me that its not a good idea to come over because she's 'been in the hospital the past few days'. Um... NO YOU HAVENT!!! You had a orthopedic evaluation on Monday, had your cast put on on Tuesday, and had another appointment because of your reaction to the pain meds... that is not the same as being in the hospital for 2 days!!!!

Part of me is irritated at her blowing things out of proportion, but then I also worry that its a sign of the hallucinations that my SIL mentioned... so I feel bad for being irritated :dohh:


----------



## Euronova

Hey girls!
On the way back from my scan! All was perfect, we even swathe heartbeat!!! Only bean! Phew!!! One of my ovary seemed a bit polycystic and even the ultrasound lady said I was really badly constipated, she show me all the poop, it's so compacted it was shining like bones do under an ultrasound!! (slightly less emotional than the bean!! Hahaha)
So all is well, I am just full of shit :))
OH has a massive grin on his face :)


----------



## lisaf

Euronova said:


> Hey girls!
> On the way back from my scan! All was perfect, we even swathe heartbeat!!! Only bean! Phew!!! One of my ovary seemed a bit polycystic and even the ultrasound lady said I was really badly constipated, she show me all the poop, it's so compacted it was shining like bones do under an ultrasound!! (*slightly less emotional than the bean!! Hahaha*)
> So all is well, I am just full of shit :))
> OH has a massive grin on his face :)

PMSL!!! :rofl:

So happy it was a good scan! :cloud9:


----------



## kcw81

Omg veron that is gross! And funny! How totally uncomfy, hate constipation. Do u eat plenty of apples and fiber? So glad baby is ok!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: veronique!!! That's so funny... Full of shit! 

Glad everything is ok :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz is yr website stuff going ok? Do u Foresee that it is going to be taking up loads of time?


----------



## SBB

Erm yes it already takes loads of time so I think it will! The plan is that when it's successful Danny can quit work and help with the website and sammuel. It's going well so far, still got so much to put on it though! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I did not follow the website thingy: what is it? can you post a link?

x


----------



## kcw81

Well suz I think u will do great based on how it looks so far and my only concern is I miss u on here! What about me?? Ha.

Modernbaby uk is the online baby store suz launched Veron. It's cool!


----------



## laura6914

evening all.

V, you hve cracked me up:rofl: So glad your scan went well and there is only one beany baby. Are you further along than you thought. 

Well usual shitty aches and pains here. I was in tears earlier for about 1/2 hour due to the pains and just feeling really fed up. Im hating every minute of th end of this pregnancy and i feel so guilty for it cause i know im so lucky to be bless with another baby but i cant help feeling the way i do. 
I just want her out now. I cant wait to met her but even more than that i just cant wait to be out of pain and have my body back to myself. :(

Sorry for the mini rant 

xx


----------



## SBB

I have set up a website selling modern nursery decor.. www.themodernbaby.co.uk

:D 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

aw Laura, we understand! The end sucks!


----------



## SBB

Sorry I wrote that and didn't post it and people have posted since! 

Casey I'll always have time for you :hugs: 

Laura I'm sorry you're having a rough time. Don't feel guilty, it's hard at the end! :hugs: 

Veron has only one bean baby but several poo babies :rofl: did you ask for a picture of the poo babies?! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Don't feel bad Laura rant away! Poor thing . That Chloe is sure getting her money's worth in there ! Rascal. Hope she makes up for it by being a super great sleeper and eater!


----------



## laura6914

pain i can handle but pain for no reason really [email protected]*ks me off :cry:

and to top it all off, my bloody baby monitors have packed in so now i need to buy new ones for chloe. Its like the ones i have, have got a short fuse and keep cutting out but the lights still work. I havent got an awful lot of money to replace them so can anyone suggest some reasonably priced ones?

xx


----------



## SBB

Have you taken the plug off and checked the wires and Fuse Laura? 

Can't really suggest anything, we went for a video monitor 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh sammuel learned to climb! Out of his cot attached to our bed, and up onto the sofa :dohh: 

Also, my friend is getting married in March, and has a 'no children policy' 

What am I supposed to do with sammuel. I am not leaving him over night and I'll still be breastfeeding. Danny says we're not going. We're a family it's all or nothing! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Ugh, if you don't want children at your wedding, then hire a sitter for the kids of your guests... especially if they are coming from far away! Rude! IMO
I think kids are a great addition to a wedding, they are the comic relief :)


----------



## lisaf

though its possible she doesn't want the cost of paying for a plate of food for a kid since I don't recall my caterer giving me a discount for kids.


----------



## SBB

But they wouldn't have to pay for a baby! Her reason is that there are 25+ kids. At the end of the email she says about how she hopes we can let our hair down and have a good drink. Well as I'm not 21 anymore I don't really like getting drunk! I think she wants everyone to have a great party, but if we do go we'll drive back anyway as I'm not leaving S overnight. So no partying from me! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ps her parents are STINKING RICH!!! she is tight as anything with money, but I know she won't be paying.. Her parents pay for everything! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Well you probably will be mostly solids by then right suz so u could go but it's just sort of rude to exclude kids. So don't go in protest. Unless it's a best friend? Oh then u would be in it!


----------



## lisaf

I say don't go... its cheaper just to send a gift anyway, lol ... send her a gift for a baby though 'for the future' just to be mean ;)


----------



## lisaf

ooh, that reminds me... my friend had a bridal shower... one of her friends who had a few babies and knew she wanted to start trying for a baby once she got married gave her baby stuff at the bridal shower. The LOOK on her inlaws faces though :Rofl: they had to be reassured that she wasn't actually pregnant yet! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Haha! 

Lisa she won't get a present if I'm not going :haha: 

Casey that's the thing, I just don't know what his feeding habits will be. It's not that long away, he'll only be 14 months so I imagine he'll still be BF quite a lot. 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Send a crappy/weird present if you don't go! It's a much more noticeable statement ;). I remember reading a 'weirdest wedding gift you got' thing online once, the weird gifts stuck out he most! Or the people who were weirdly cheap like only buying the salt shaker in a set and not the pepper shaker when they were only $5 each


----------



## Onelildream

Ahh Suz! That sucks! I freakin haaaate that! My cousin did that to me last week "birthday party, Dutch, no kids" I'm happy to get a sitter for my older two but the baby is another story... And if I am paying Dutch then am I not entitled to invite my own baby?! Grrrr. I think lisa's idea is super funny! Send one shaker! :rofl: If u really want to go, bring a sitter for the wedding and skip the reception??? Idk. What a butt! Sorry. :(

Lisa- sorry about the drama. Haha. Maddie and I are reading the llama llama books... All I can think of is llama drama. Haha. Your mama (in law) is full of llama drama!

Laura- sorry honey. We totally understand. Once you are done... You are DONE. get that baby out of me!!! I remember.... Hugs.

Lou- how is ben? He recoveredfine from the fall right?

V-so glad everything is ok. On cloud nine now, huh? :) so are you over 7 weeks then?

Kc-how's life? Inlaws gone now? Can I come stay with you??? Hahaha.


----------



## Onelildream

Oh and Connor has been sucking on his fingers to go to sleep.... Can someone tell me that is not cute?! I am having a hard time stopping it bc it melts my heart!!! He's so freakin cute... Of course that won't be so cute when he's 5!


----------



## lisaf

lol, it is cute.. I think its adorable when Daniel does it.. I also love his Chewbacca noises, the lip 'popping' he's been doing, and even his 'heh heh' noise when he's excited.

I worry about stuff like that becoming a habit too.. but sometimes its just a cute thing or a phase.


----------



## Euronova

Laura- how are you today? so sorry you are in so much pain!! I hope she comes soon now!!
For the baby monitor, have you tried second hand on ebay or going to the charity shop?

For the wedding, i sort of can understand but also find it strange, we are inviting my cousin without their kids (but they are all 16+ and i don't actually know them and they will be going to other parties I am sure), however we will have a baby sitter for my nephew and nieces and any other kid that is too young to be left.
If you want people to come you have to be arranging!

Looking back at my scan pictures... i still can't get my head round the fact that a 2.6mm thing can have a heart (where does it all fit!)
I think it's quite lucky she spotted the heartbeat as i am bang on six weeks, it prob started beating only a few days ago!


----------



## laura6914

hey all. DUE DATE TODAY. 
i have cleaned the house top to bottom. Stripped the bedding and changed it. Changed shaes cot bedding. got the bedding done for when my mum comes up. washed and dried all the clothes that have been lingering in the wash basket. Scrubed and bleached the bathroom and toilet. Eaten my way through 4 chilcken sandwiches and 2 bowles of cereal. :haha:

having quite a few period pain niggles which im hoping is a good sign. lots of tightenings to which i have had...erm.... for weeks lol. 
Feeling very different today though. Quite positive for a change. lol. Feel like my foof is being sucked inside me which is so weird.

I was up all night again with BAD braxton hicks. Not nice.

How are we all?

Suz, i wouldnt go to the wedding either. As you say you come as a family now. I think thats a little selfish of her to request to be honest. 

xx


----------



## lisaf

lol Laura... did you clean the house because of a nesting urge, or did you clean the house to bring on labor? :haha:


----------



## laura6914

bit of both i think lis. :haha:
I have been needing to do it for days but have been putting it off. I woke up this morning and thought if i do it now, whilst i can actually be bothered then its out the way. lol. 
Plus i wont have much time to do a big spring clean like i have today once madam arrives. 

xx


----------



## lisaf

lol, I never got the cleaning urge... yes I wanted my place clean, but I kept putting it off waiting for that nesting urge to kick in as if it would somehow do all the cleaning for me and I wouldn't have to lift a finger, lol.


----------



## kcw81

I never nested either. Nor did I pack my bag early or buy any clothes for Jimmy. I too was hoping for the urge to get busy but it never came. I wonder if it's just inherent in your personality, if u are a neat organized girl, you will nest. Laura happy due date I hope she pops out tonight!

I got clothes from a friend second hand- so he wasn't totally screwed!


----------



## lisaf

I had no issue shopping/organizing, lol.. just with cleaning
which honestly isn't something I like to do anyway... though I do get a bit obsessive about it once I get started, but ever since I got depressed a few years ago, I just kind of gave up on it and I was hoping the nesting urge would cause a resurgence of it.


----------



## kcw81

Yeah I hate anything that's hard work. So selfish of me! Oh well.


----------



## SBB

I did a bit of nesting, wallpapering Sammuels room 5 days before he was due! :haha:
Glad you got it all done Laura, you'll be glad you did! Can't you hold on a few days and go for 11.11.11?! 

I forgot to say sammuel got teeth 8 & 9 a few days ago, and weighs 26.4lbs! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Holy shit suz! So he has a proper smile now! Happy 10 months. Suz I feel like u r lying about how much time u spent nesting! U were always shopping for S and your nursery is amazing! That light u made? Nesting! U nested in your own way.


----------



## lisaf

lol, yeah, you were always nesting Suz!
I want to see a picture of all these teeth!


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh I did make that light and shopped lots! I just meant the last minute frantic nesting/cleaning phase! 

Lisa I'll try and take a photo - but since he won't let me look in his mouth that might be quite hard!!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies how are you all? No baby still, Laura?!! I was sure I'd come on and see the news!! 

I haven't read back, just wanted to jump on quickly and say hi. My little sister left on Weds so I've been trying to get around HK with Lili on my own for the last few days. Not very easy. Going shopping in china tomorrow!! 

Having a nice time, but feeling a bit low. Joe's hardly been in touch at all and hasn't once said he misses me or that he loves me. I wrote to him last night and told him that. I expected a response this morning, but nothing. So I wrote again and told him I was fed up of being at the bottom of his list of priorities. I told him I thought he should go and stay with his Mum when I come back and that if he wants to save our marriage that he has to reassess his priorities. :cry: oh and I lost my iPhone! :cry:


----------



## SBB

Aw Jess Hun :hugs: I hope he gets his bloody act together. What an idiot :growlmad: 
I'll go round and talk some sense in to him and give him a slap! 

Glad you're having a nice time. When are you back? 

We miss you! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

funny you say that suz, i just said to phil we could have an 11.11.11 baby. His response, ' im not bloody waiting that long' :dohh:

Oh jess, im sorry OH is being a dick. You need to both sit down and talk when you get back. How long are you away for?

Well im off for my sweep at 1. have had a major 'clear out' this morning. TMI sorry :blush:
Oh and my baby monitors are working. they were never broke. I had just pressed the hearing loop button by mistake :rofl:

xx


----------



## laura6914

Here are a few pics ladies. My 40 weeks bump, taken last night after a bath so excuse the state of me.
And a photo of shae from his shoot at max spielman. :)

xx


----------



## lisaf

awww, lovely pics! That is one awesome bump!!!

Jess - sorry you're having such a rough time with your OH :(  He needs to wise up!!!

So... new crazy inlaws thing from yesterday...SIL screwed up the schedule yesterday... he woke up from his nap at 2:45. (his bedtime is 7) ... well she couldn't get him down for another nap until I got home, at about 5:15. I was super mad until I realized that this works out perfect for daylight savings time. So I told her that, and she replied 'oh, babies must have an instinct for this kind of thing like how dogs can sense earthquakes coming'. yeah... and I trust this woman with my child? :dohh:
(don't get me started on them messing up his schedule... for the past 3 times they've watched him, I come home and he has only had 2 of his 3 bottles.. UGH)


----------



## laura6914

thanks lis :) OH MY GOD!!!! let me get this right. Your SIL was comparng your son to a dog :dohh: 

Well im back from my sweep. Im 1 1/2 cm dilated. Cervix is very stretchy and kind of soft. The MW seemed quite hopeful that it will work. I have had my bloody show and now have cramping in my belly and back so keeping everything crossed something starts tonight and ill have a bonfire baby :)

xx


----------



## lisaf

oooh, exciting laura!!! :)

I don't care that she compared my son to a dog, lol... dogs in many ways are much more civilized than children :rofl:
What I mind is her crazy notion that a baby can have an instinct about something that is a man-made phenomenon like daylight savings! Thats just insane... babies can sense when you are upset, but they cannot sense when the government decides for energy savings reasons to change the clocks. :haha:


----------



## laura6914

oh lisa you have made me chuckle. Your inlaws never leave you short of stories to post on here do they :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Ha Lisa! 

Laura - exciting! Bonfire baby will be awesome! Fireworks every year for her birthday :D Good luck if this is it! 
Lol about the monitors :rofl: 

Sorry I am rubbish at keeping up at the moment :dohh: 

I cried earlier, S had a 2 hour nap this am after waking at 6am, then was getting over tired and really crying which he just hardly ever does, and I was feeding him and he pulled off to yell a bit more and I saw white bits in his gums by his cheeks and thought it was milk, but it's 2 more HUGE teeth :( I felt so bad I didn't know they had come through, and they must be hurting loads because they are coming out of the sides of the gum, because they are obviously wider that the gum itself. Does that make sense?! So that's teeth 10 and 11 and they are biggies, plus I can feel another 2 about to come through, that's 6 all at the same time - poor kid! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh Laura, I see you fixed your siggy with my advice :smug: I'm pleased cos it screwed up my screen before on the iphone cos it was too long :haha: 

x x x


----------



## Euronova

wow!!! Impressive bump!! Looks like you have not put on any weight apart from your belly!
Your in laws sounds just like mine... so much to look forward to lol :)


----------



## Onelildream

Laura- fxed hun!

Suz- poor baby!

Lisa- so you don't think babies can sense daylight savings time?! :rofl:

Jess- big hugs sweetheart. I am so sorry. His priorities seem all messed up. Does he ever see lili? Sorry bout the phone too. Have u checked the stroller and the other random places? Have you called it to see if someone answers? Can't u triangulate the location or something fancy bc it's an iPhone?

Connor just went down for a nap and was laughing pretty hard in his sleep. Soooo cute! He had freeze dried yogurt for breakfast. Is that bad? He loved it!


----------



## laura6914

thanks ladies. 

Oh Suz, poor S. It so horrible when they are in pain. Shae is the same at the moment. he has teeth coming through, i can tell by how he is being but i cant see where they are :(

Girls i have a quetion for those who had sweeps that failed:
Did you have these pains after your sweep but just didnt go into labour. I have pains all in my groin. I feel like im contracting a little but nothing to get too excited bout yet. This has been happening since i had my sweep at 1:30 and its now gone 5. 

xx


----------



## SBB

Laura I forgot to say your bump is amazing and Shae looks so cute! 
My sweep worked and I had contractions basically straight away - sorry that's not any help. 

Chell I wouldn't evbe know what freeze dried yoghurt is!! 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

ah thanks Suz :)

I have been having pains since the sweep. But i cant tell if they are contractions or not. Its worse when im mobile. 
Do you think this could be it?

xx


----------



## kcw81

Hi Laura when u have contractions they aren't bad if u are laying down? Or just as bad? Your belly is Huge! Very cute. Love shae munchkin. I read that it's only prelabor if contractions easier when u lay down. Can u eat and talk and all sorts of things during contractions? I bet u are close though no matter what!!


----------



## Euronova

All crossed for you Laura!!! how exciting!

I think Morning sickness is kicking in.... i have been feeling like i have the worse hangover all day... heady... and just really not hungry... fancying no food but when i do manage to eat something it seems i feel much better afterwards... i have gone off so many different food I have no idea what to eat (I seem to only fancy chicken nuggets from mac donalds...) I have even gone off chocolate completely when I normally can't spent 24h without my chic fix!!


----------



## lisaf

I had to keep eating in order to feel better,.. it was crazy... i'd feel like I wanted to throw up, nothing sounded good but the instant food hit my tongue and I had that first swallow I'd feel so much better. Ended up eating lots of stuff I didn't like just because it was the only thing I had in my purse and I didn't want to be throwing up in the parking lot. Heck, I once had to eat a couple cookies I really didn't want just to tide me over while we drove 2 minutes to go pick up our pizza :rofl:

And I think its too stressful to worry a ton about eating 'right' in that first trimester... its kind of a survival mode thing where you just have to eat what you need to (barring any obvious health conditions of course).


----------



## kcw81

Oh veron u know eating often and actually for me, exercise and sweating with the endorphins helped. Totally feels like a hangover u are right but after I exercised I felt that little high u get which helped, plus it made me hungry!


----------



## Euronova

that's a good tip, i am really keen on exercising throughout and my gynea said i shouldn't exercise until we knew if i had an ectopic but now that we know it's fine she said i can hit the gym again.
Everytime i had been i felt so much better afterwards so i am hoping it will help when i go tomorrow :)
just nibbled a bit as waiting for OH to have dinner... feeling better for it :) I just hope i only feel nauseous... I absolutely hate throwing up!!!


----------



## kcw81

Totally. Good plan on the workout. Hopefully u can go poop everyday too so u don't get stopped up and get a bellyache. Exercising helps that too! I jogged or biked till about 2 days before my labor!


----------



## Euronova

my doctor recommended an enema and I was petrified at trying and it was the best thing ever! I sorted me out straight away! I am sure it will come back, but at least i know there is an easy solution if it gets too bad!
i hope exercise will help too!
I read online that some women take one before childbirth so they don't poop themselves...


----------



## Onelildream

kc there you are! Was wondering where you were! HI!!!

Lisa-I just got on my home comp. LOOOOVE THE SIGGY

Suz-it's just flash frozen and then dried...Saving all the nutrients. Super yummy. haha. I love it too! I'm going to try pears next.


----------



## Onelildream

Laura- I think she'll come soon!!! Sounds good!


----------



## lisaf

lol, I still have no clue what freeze dried yogurt would be like even after that explanation?

I didn't bother trying to do any kind of clear-out in advance... I assumed my body would take care of it since many women have a natural clear-out. I did puke a bunch, so I cleared out that way :haha:
I still managed to poop a little... I totally felt it and asked if I pooped but nobody would acknowledge me. I didn't care at that point, I was just kind of confirming what I felt happen.


----------



## Onelildream

I peed. Everywhere. haha. Also, didn't care. I told the DR I have to pee. He said that was the pressure I was feeling. I said nope I need to pee. He said go ahead. And I did. :rofl: Right before my huge push to get him out. Good thing my dr cleaned me up first.


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- .....think astronaut food. lol. Like freeze dried icecream


----------



## Euronova

god... pregnancy is such a dignifying time!! I am not too worried about nurses etc... i know they have seen it all... it's more my partner.... i think he will have to stay close to my head! lol.... he passes out when he gets his blood taken so just imagine! I also hate it when he gets stressed... i am much more calm in medical condition than him!


----------



## lisaf

my OH planned to stay up by my head... when we watched the birthing video in class beforehand... he turned white as a sheet and his eye bugged out in horror.
then when it was actually happening, he got totally fascinated and still says its one of the most incredible things he's seen.
I still remember the discussion back and forth between him and the nurses when I was pushing... they were pointing out the head, and mentioned that it had hair on it... he's like, 'i don't see it' they're like its right there! He says that he see's a bulge but no head... they had to point out that the bulge WAS the head :rofl: I still don't think he understood what he was seeing until the head came out and he saw a face attached to the bulge :haha:


----------



## Euronova

hahaha that's crazy!!! and slightly painful to think about.... i get a bit worried sometime.... now it's in there.... it's going to have to come out one way or the other!!! eeeeekkk!!!


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys! Chell hey u quitter on the game! Ha. Thanks for the shout out. I been busy today. I am trying to feed Jimmy pureed spaghetti right now but he ain't in the mood. I wonder why labor has to be so horror movie disgusting sometimes. It should be all pretty and flowers and butterflies but instead there are ripped hoo-has and hemmeroids and poop and blood! Yay!


----------



## Euronova

I hope Laura is not reading all this... but she prob knows anyway!!.... can anyone remind me why I am doing this to myself lol.... I am not even sure I will be very maternal or that good with a baby (trying to convince me I will as I am so dotting with the pets lol)... right now all that motivate me is decorating the baby room and doing some pregnancy clothes shopping and baby stuff shopping :)
I really did not want to buy anything yet but I bet £1 on 2 really cute wall stickers for the baby's room and won! :) so that and my pregnancy journal are my first buy!
Pureed Spaguetti sounds messy :)


----------



## kcw81

I didn't like babies till Jimmy. And it even took awhile to comprehend him being my baby and all that. Now I am finally starting to really fall for him as he can interact and he even just learned to kiss me altho his mouth is open but he dies it on purpose now and it melts my heart of stone!


----------



## lisaf

Daniel just started to rest his head on my shoulder... not sure if he's doing it because he's tired, but it feels like an intentional cuddle to me.. melts my heart too!

I always thought I would be very maternal, and my DH would say I am and has told me a million times that I'm such a good mother. I only see all the ways I fall short though :/


----------



## Euronova

from what i can read you all seem to good and dedicated, with your babies' interest at heart.... I really hate saying this as it's not fair to judge another mum but my SIL is so bad with her child... she acts as if he is an accessory... no matter if he is tired or ill... he is always having to eat his food on the go, by himself in the car seat and just taken from places to places.... he was so so sick once with a poorly tummy yet she took him with her shopping all day.... heartbreaking


----------



## lisaf

ugh, I know there are mothers with more than one child who have to drag a sickly one along or do the feeding on the go thing... so it doesn't really harm them, but why would you exhaust your already sick child doing shopping all day? Those are the days you just grab your essentials and go home.


I have PND though which I think is part of my issue... I get very frustrated and have a low tolerance level for Daniel when he's difficult. I just don't feel cut out for motherhood overall. But then I know some women who say that they hated the baby stage, loved toddler stage etc, so I know that just because I find babies hard doesn't mean I'm not a good mom and won't enjoy my childs fully ever.
Its like I just have flashes that go back and forth... total frustration/discouragement then a bit later, feeling on top of the world because he's the cutest thing ever. And it doesn't really depend on what he's doing. Like I don't get frustrated only when he's fussy, I get frustrated when he's doing nothing wrong.
I don't know how women with difficult or 'high needs' babies do it honestly.


----------



## kcw81

Lisa going back and forth is really normal! I do all the time! It's hard to feel on top of the world and in love when it's 3 am and there is crying and no reason and dh isn't pulling his weight and u have changed a thousand poopy diapers that day. If someone tells u they feel the warmth and joy of motherhood 24 7 they gotta be lying! Maybe chell does.


----------



## SBB

It is hard and not always joyous love! 

I didn't think I was maternal at all, but actually it turns out I really am! I do everything I can to make sure Sammuel is happy now and will be in the future and I love being with him, cuddling him and kissing him all the time! I never would have thought I could love him this much! 

But yeh at 3 am it can be tough. Mostly I am just sad that he is sad but sometimes I get annoyed and I don't like it but it's normal I guess. 
At 6am when he decides it's time to get up and start hitting me in the face out of excitement I don't have mch patience!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

She hasn't got any other child and goes shopping everyday... i feel for the poor boy, he must think Asda is his second home. We had to offer to look after him when he was ill.... he was so exhausted, he just slept and slept.

Lisa, I think it's great to know your limit and not sugar coating everything, i do believe women that think it's all great all the time must not be completely sincere.
I know my MIL always tell the story that one night her husband came home and she was having a cold shower and OH was screaming in his cot. Her husband said "what the hell??" and she said she was so close to loosing it she had to remove herself from the situation.
Do you know they use baby cries to torture inmates in prisons??!!
I get stroppy with my pets too... sometime I can just have the patience of a saint, some day they just drive me nuts and I feel completely overwhelmed! Don't be too hard on yourself :)


----------



## kcw81

Omg sometimes I hate my poor dog! I get so worn out with Jimmy and chompy is so needy too and he drives me Batty I want to scream at him!


----------



## lisaf

we started leaving our dog in the front yard during Daniel's naps because he would bark at a skateboarder or something and wake him up.

See, I wouldn't feel bad if I was feeling frustrated at 3am with a crying baby.... but I feel frustrated after only an hour of a baby that is not even really fussy. :( Thats why I feel bad... because its not something he is doing that is making me need a break, I just can't interact with a baby like that for too long? hard to explain... I don't know how I did it when I was home on maternity leave... I wasn't very happy doing it.


----------



## Euronova

I can understand that.... i find it hard when we look after Oliver's nephew... i loose interest really fast.
This said PND is something that needs acknowledging... my sister in law suffered from it after her first baby was born, she stayed at home and just got so depressed. When she got her second child, she decided to go straight back to work and get on with her own life and she is much much happier and not a bad mother at all, she just couldn't cope with the isolation at home and the depression made it too much for her.


----------



## kcw81

Dude though it does get boring! Lisa I am not sure why u Think that is unique! I get damn bored after an hour and have to play on my iPod or talk on the phone or something not one on one w a baby! Maybe what makes u Diff is how bad u feel- guilty?


----------



## Euronova

Are you getting treatment for your PND? My SIL was on medication. It wasn't ideal but really helped!


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I started on anti-depressants at 6 weeks post partum, but once I went back to work my stress level went up and I stopped coping as well.
I actually just called in a new prescription for a higher dose this week, haven't picked it up from the pharmacy yet (it wasn't ready yesterday).

Maybe it is the guilt I feel, lol! I just feel bad when I know other women don't need a break as often as I do. I don't know how I'll manage once he's crawling, when I can't just step a few feet away to come online etc.
I feel bad that I need the tv on all the time for stimulation since studies show its bad for them even in the background (since you talk less to them when the tv is on etc)


----------



## kcw81

Omg I watch way too much tv. I already said a long time ago Jimmy will be the test baby to see If tv really does impact them this young.


----------



## lisaf

lol, I know, I feel bad but then hey, he gets chatted to all day long at daycare :rofl: and with the inlaws... so I should get the privelage of the tv, right? ;)


----------



## kcw81

Oh and I hope no one on here is judging . I think I do pretty good with Jimmy and he is happy and loves me and chompy and I an just being honest about how spending every waking moment with a baby has it's ups and downs. Please don't judge! I don't judge. I feel like we are all great moms so far in our own ways and do what we know is best for our babies based on how well we know him. Lisa I think u r super mom with yr work and dealing w all the family and making sure Daniel has everything he needs to be healthy and loved.


----------



## lisaf

aw thanks Casey, I think all of you are super putting up with your kids all day :haha:
The only part about staying home that I miss is that I don't get to socialize with other SAHMs in my area... I feel left out of a lot of stuff they do when they have weekly meetings during daytime hours, then they're never available in the evening or weekends :(

I hope none of us judge each other (or at least would never put voice to any judgemental thoughts :haha:). I think the moms who won't let their kids cry make me feel like I'm bad when I don't feel like responding the instant Daniel cries etc.. I know we all do things differently, but I tend to agree with those moms on most other things so I question myself on that choice. Then again, I know my limits for what I can put up with and thats part of my choice to let him cry a little here an there. (like I refuse to hold my pee if he's crying, lol.. as long as he's safe, he can wait)


----------



## lisaf

ok, I know our kids are not artists yet.. but this blog post is about organizing and what to do with all your kid's artwork. The last idea blew me away!
Suz, it seems right up your alley too!
https://iheartorganizing.blogspot.com/2011/11/reader-space-crazy-for-cool-artwork.html


----------



## kcw81

We all know what is best for our individual family situations and it is not cool to judge but it seems impossible to avoid receiving judgement. You shouldn't feel bad lisa, I don't. I just feel icky when I can tell that people have made judgement and they don't know anything about my stuff. But I don't feel like defending myself, why bother, you know? It's silly. I guess if Jimmy was sick or hungry or crying nonstop everyday I would think maybe I am doing something wrong but I got a working system here! why F with it?


----------



## kcw81

hey she had one for daniel? haha this is totally Suz's alley!! And yours. Me, not so much. that girl is martha stewart!


----------



## lisaf

oh, I know... I really feel that what I have is working so well, so I know I'm doing things right. Its hard though. 
Like when you hear that kids the same age as yours are doing things that your kid isn't doing yet. Its really hard not to worry that something is wrong no matter how much you KNOW its ok that yours isn't doing the thing yet.

I think its because I'm such a freaking perfectionist, lol.


----------



## lisaf

Casey.. the simpler ideas mentioned but not pictured were to string a clothes line and hang drawings up, rotating them for variety... you could probably pull that off :)
Are the inlaws crafty at all?


----------



## SBB

I am assuming the comments about judging are aimed at me, and maybe lou cos we don't let B & S cry? Haven't we been here before? 

I guess we're not allowed to talk about it in case it is judgemental. 

You judge us though I'm sure for not letting them cry? Maybe you think it's ridiculous. I don't know. 

I make all my parenting decisions based on my natural instinct, Sammuels needs and research. I'm sure you all do the same. 
I don't feel guilty about my decisions because I know my reasons for them. I would think that most mums would be the same - ie thought about how to tackle a certain thing, the consequences and research. So I'm not sure how someone else can make you feel bad if you are happy with your decision? 

If someone judges me for co-sleeping, BF, non-CIO then I don't care! Because I know I'm doing the right thing (in my opinion and for my baby). 

I'm not getting shitty, it just seems we're not allowed to talk about not letting our babies cry :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I am guessing you just nailed it on the head. Nobody likes to feel judged but you clearly know why you are making some decisions and you are happy with making them.
The prob with depression is constantly questioning what you do and why and feeling the guilt of feeling stressed because you feel you feel you don't know what you are doing!
As I said before, you all seem to me like amazing mums, you care even if it's being worried you don't care enough. And your babies will know that!


----------



## kcw81

Yeah suz I mean sometimes I feel judged because of some of the posts on here but I don't try to let it bother me- for some reason though it does matter a little what u all think of me! Everyone wants to be liked and sometimes if it feels like negative things are being said about a parenting method that I actually follow I feel beat down a little. It's not that u ever are negative about stuff it's just I draw conclusions about how u think of me if I don't do attachment stuff.? And I know we been down this path before. I still felt a little weird about it tho. I dont know how to best smooth it all over when we talk about our babies and our lives all day and obviously our methods are part of that. I shouldn't care what people think is my problem, but I do! I hate conflict and I don't want to censor our forum! Sorry I just blabbed and had no real solution. I guess to not mention it is best like u said and forget about the past posts. I don't know!


----------



## SBB

Casey I'm really sorry if you feel beat down by some stuff I say, of course that's not my intention. The problem is by being positive about something I do you're automatically assuming that I think any other way must be worse/wrong. But that's not what I'm thinking. 

I am just saying stuff that I do and sometimes why I do it. Partly because we should all share and learn from each other too. But it's not in a 'my way is the best way everyone should do it' way. I do things because they are best for Sammuel, not because they are best for Jimmy. 

It's hard because obviously I do think the things I'm doing are the best, but of course that's true - otherwise I wouldn't do them! And I'm by no means talking about everything, I do loads of 'bad' things and loads of things wrong and don't have the patience of a saint at all. I get bored of baby stuff too. I'm just talking about the big stuff, bug decisions or things that will have an effect. 

Attachment parenting isn't for everyone, I know that. I don't expect everyone to follow it. Don't forget I am the minority here - co-sleeping, BLW, extended BF (which I will do), baby wearing, no CIO. I get shit IRL over my decisions a lot. But I don't care! 

I'd never get upset at someone IRL questioning me or disagreeing, but I feel totally depressed today about this conversation. 

I'm sorry I upset you. Perhaps it's the way I word stuff. I'll try and be more careful in future. 

Dont hate me :( 


:hugs:


----------



## kcw81

I dont! I'm so glad u replied just now. I feel in the minority! I think because u and Lou are more vocal ( especially u) that it feels like there is a consensus! And then i am like the odd man out and should keep to myself. A few weeks ago when I was in Hawaii there was some discussion I read that brought it up again. I Was just catching up and Reading it made me feel like the different one! I was like, don't they know I read up on old posts? It was just some comments about letting baby cry or self settle but someone said they would divorce their dh over it. Right? Or something so it was like oh, they think I am soooo mean !


----------



## SBB

No you totally missed what I meant!!! 

A. No I didn't think you'd read back :haha:

And B. The divorce thing... Lou said that Ste agrees with her re non-CIO. I said phew because if he didn't it would mean divorce. NOT because someone doing CIO is a divorceable 'offence' but because Ben is SUCH a bad sleeper (sorry lou!) that if they couldn't agree how to handle it and be on the same page they'd be arguing every day over it and get a divorce!!!! 

I know I'm pretty opinionated on stuff :blush: I just feel strongly about things that's all, and I do research things and have reasons for why I do stuff and believe in it so strongly. 

I guess I just know how I want sammuel to be and feel and the relationship I want us to have, and I parent the way I believe will make that happen. 
But we are all different sorts of people, and not everyone wants the same things for their child (not saying my things are best, just the things I want). Does that make sense? Like if you'd been brought up with a parent who yelled at you and frightened you, you might not want that. Or if you weren't allowed to talk about your feelings, you might want your child to be able to. Or if you have something positive from your childhood you might want to pass that on. 

Not even sure what I'm talking about now! 

X x x
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi:

Sorry I've been missing. We went to York for Ste's cousin's wedding and stayed for 3 days! I'd like to say it was fun.... but it was hell!! Ben basically just didn't sleep for 3 days! :-(

I've been reading back but can't remember everything...

With regards to the crying/attachment thing- I can see both sides. I suppose when we say why we are doing it then it can come across as a criticism of people who don't. But on the same point I can see what Suz means that it is just us discussing what we do- just as the parent-led members discuss their routines for the baby etc... If we were being sensitive we could say that when you are talking about routines and how your babies are STTN I could take that as a criticism of Ben's lack of sleep - but I don't- as everyone is different.

We all know there are advantages and disadvantages to both styles of parenting (Ben's lack of sleep being a huge case in point!!) We can all only look at how each thing would fit into our families and lives.

Casey- the "divorce" comment was about how if two people massively disagreed on a style of parenting then it would be hard to parent together- NOT that I would divorce someone who wanted to CIO. It was just a passing comment about how I couldn't cope with how horrendous our nights were if it wasn't for Ste helping so much- if he was on a different page to me it would be impossible!! And you are in no means in the minority! In RL more people I know do it your way than my way. I get loads of criticism about letting Ben get so little sleep because I won't leave him to cry. And in some ways I do question myself over it sometimes. Like I said pros and cons to both ways!

You only have to look around the rest of the forum to see how many arguments this sort of stuff causes! I'm sure this issue will come up about other things we all do differently as the babies grow! (discipline, schooling, etc) I think we are doing wonderfully on this thread with the lack of arguing to say how different we all are! I love all you girls and it's damn obvious we all love our babies- otherwise we wouldn't even care about this stuff! :flower:


----------



## kcw81

Ok ok we are cool. Are we all cool? I feel better thank u ladies. Lou I missed u! Sorry it was rough at the wedding. Maybe I was just trying to rustle up trouble and attention since u and suz have been busy lately. Haha. Suz seriously?? I read it all! Especially the juicy stuff.


----------



## babyloulou

You have to bear in mind the cultural differences too. There was a really interesting thread in 3rd Tri once where they were comparing the differences between the UK and the US in labour and parenting. They don't really seem to care about mothers much here amd everything is focused on the baby. The thread was talking about how a baby can be put in a nursery after the birth in the hospital to let the mother rest- that hasn't happened here since the 60's! 

I know there they are all about routine and give advise about routines from the start. Here we are told we HAVE to follow the baby's lead to start with for feeding, sleeping etc. Here you are not even allowed to do sleep training/ CIO until at least 6 months of age xx


----------



## SBB

Hey lou :wave: I have to go get ready to go out so no time to comment, but I agree we do pretty well not arguing about stuff. It's hard, everyone has different opinions! 

We're cool though. I'll try not to be so opinionated but can't promise anything :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Ok good suz. Glad to hash this out. I agree it's partly a uk vs US thing. So funny/ guess we do as we are told. Yeah the CIO is a hot button and a difference between the countries. so is alcohol in pregnancy ! Remember how heated people got? What else was there?


----------



## SBB

US wean earlier. Higher rate of c sections. Sure there's lots more! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I think acceptance of public breast feeding is more here Right? And acceptance of pumping at work and that.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes definitely better BF/Pumping facilities and acceptance there Casey!

The other big one is circumcision.... (but let's not open that can of worms!! :rofl: )


----------



## kcw81

Yeah what was I thinking bringing up hot topics? Just gets people heated. Things come up tho with us all the time and I am sure with Lauras new baby and Verons pregnancy topics can arise again. 

So the trip was awful? Was Ben fussing all thru out? Are u soooo tired?


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah he was terrible! It was awkward because we were all in the same room and any slight noise wakes him up- and of course he knew we were there in the same room too which didn't help!!


----------



## kcw81

What do you mean all of u in the same room? Who else was there? Oh god a big slumber party? I would die. I would not go.


----------



## babyloulou

No just me, Ste and Ben in one hotel room I mean- so we had to share a bedroom with him x


----------



## lisaf

Aw, sorry if Casey and my discussion earlier sparked any ill feelings, I'm glad its solved itself.
I think in my case, its more like what Casey said... where I believe in my parenting choices, but I do occasionally question myself on some things. I don't think anyone should censor themselves here (except when it comes to good sleeping babies since its just cruel to taunt Lou with that :rofl:). I consider my issues to be totally in my head and not anyone else's fault. I don't feel judged, I judge myself too much if that makes sense.

Anyway, busy day today, inlaws drove me crazy again. According to my MIL, her other son was able to speak very well before he was even 1 years old. He took a swim class where they made him go under water, and he loudly claimed and pointed at the teacher and told his mom 'thats the lady who tried to drown me' .. all before the age of one :dohh: I told her thats not possible and she insisted... argh, drives me nuts!!! She even said something about how she wasn't on her pills for 2 years and I told her thats not true because she was still on them when I was pregnant! Just wish she could keep reality/truth straight.

We did BLW last night and tonight.. avocado both nights. First night, he couldn't grab much since its so slippery but he enjoyed squishing it. I totally 'broke' the BLW rules though and put a bit of avocado on my finger and popped it into his mouth.. he just spit it back out, didn't seem to hate it as much as carrots though. Tonight, he had trouble grabbing it, so I put some on my finger and held my finger out.. to my shock, he grabbed my finger, pulled it right into his mouth, proceded to do that several times! Actually swallowed some, lots of coughing/gagging noises (thats normal, right?). He seemed to actually enjoy it but seemed kind of weirded out too. In the end, he actually puked it back up. Not sure if thats normal?


----------



## lisaf

this pic was a girls signature for a while on babyclub and it cracked me up.. since I know many of you don't venture out of here often, thought I'd share.
https://portlanddoulacare.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/205557_10150137365584013_75467339012_6690475_2334503_n.jpg
just put it up on facebook.. kind of spamming this picture around hehe


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! I love that picture Lisa! That's so funny! :rofl:

Yes the gagging is normal- he'll soon stop doing it. Don't panic if he coughs and chokes either- he'll deal with it himself. The only time you should intervene is if he goes silent and can't cough. Then you're supposed to give a few whacks on the back- it's very rare though xx

Ben has gone swimming with his Daddy! Eek!!!


----------



## kcw81

Cool Lou! Hope u sleep? How long a break do u have?

Lisa gross! I know they r just nuts but that big hole! Ew! Ha

Laura... Where r u?


Lisa he might like something a little sweeter than avocado to start with (altho there is no rush) :) do u have any fruit?


----------



## laura6914

im here ladies. I havent read back so i do apologise. 

Still no baby :cry: Been having irregular contractions and back ache. I go to sleep it all stops. i wake up and come the afternoon it all starts again. i have HAD ENOUGH. !!!!! :growlmad:
Still having a bloody show, 2 days after my sweep, whats all that about???
I have another sweep thursday morning but hoping i wnt have to attend and little miss would have made an appearence by then.

xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi girls, just popped on to see if Laura has had Chloe... Apparently she's as stubborn as Lili!! Come on baby girl we want to meet you and we want your mum to be more comfortable!! 

Joe replied to my email, but it wasn't the resounding declaration of love I'd hoped. He said we'll talk when I get home.... My biggest fear is that I'm right and that he doesn't care about me. :cry:

Last day in HK tomorrow :cry: just found out I can take another bag home with me though so might do some more shopping!! :haha: Suz, there is so much stuff you should import! 

BTW, Suz, I showed my mum you lamp section and she's going to put in an order for our house in France!! Xx


----------



## SBB

Jess I'm so sorry, I really hope he's not going to say that - how could he not care about you?! 

Maybe I need to take a 'buying trip' there?? :D

That's great your mum wants to order stuff too! Thank you! 

Laura she's hanging on for 11.11.11 I swear! I hope she comes soon :hugs: 

Can't remember anything else.... 

Took S to see fireworks, he liked it, I think! He was just really quiet and looked kind of freaked but fine! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

why were there fireworks there? Lou mentioned that too.

Jess I seriously doubt he is going to say that!! I mean, you guys been together for awhile now and he loves you right? you know eachother really well by now and you really think he is backing out? are you being paranoid or is this for real? I wish he was more vocal and communicative but guys are just impossible when it comes to that. hugs jess.

Laura aww hun I hope she comes soon! not fair you have all this pain and no real labor yet!!


----------



## kcw81

Lisa if u come on here let me know your strategy for shifting the schedule today to daylight savings. So far we are basically on schedule as if times didn't change but tonight at the new 8pm i think
I will try to keep Jimmy up longer so he doesn't go to bed too early and wake up early. We will see how that affects the next day.


----------



## SBB

It's bonfire night here 5th November Casey. We have a bonfire and fireworks. It's all about Guy Fawkes. 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Ummm wtf? Hmm never heard of that! Will google it. Sounds fun!


----------



## SBB

Yeh google it, I can't be arsed to explain!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Hi Everyone!

Oh Laura, that sounds so annoying! I hope she comes real soon!

Yes Fireworks here too, had to work on keeping the dogs calm. Little one is so so good as we bred her and got her used to all sorts of noises from birth, her mum gets a bit more spooked , I'll have to post a picture of them for you to see my babies :)
Oh and there is Coffee the rescue cat too!! She is such a crazy cat. Our house is so busy already, once we have a baby it will be a real circus! Let's hope our kids like animals!

I have been feeling like I have the worse hangover for the past 4 days.... i guess that's the beginning of MS... I hope it does not get worse as the constipation is bad enough on its own!!!

Exercising really helps though, i think i will go back to the gym tomorrow... I seem to be loosing a bit of weight as i am not really too hungry... I eat very little and often and so far that's kept me safe from going over the edge (of the toilet)

Oliver bought me this lovely keepsake to put all the pregnancy and baby stuff in, I also got a pregnancy journal and it will fit in the box so looking forward to starting filling it (not that i haven't got a million other things to do but i don't feel energetic or motivated enough to do now!!)

Did you girls kept the sex of the baby secret for the first one? I am looking at ideas of neutral bedrooms. We are going to completely re-shuffle the house so there will be a lot of work to be done!


----------



## kcw81

Hi V- glad u are exercising! Yeah u don't need to gain a ton at the beginning I am sure u know. Lets see yr dogs! What kind r they? I have a 2 yr old golden retriever with waaaay too much energy. I have to take him out fetching a thousand times a day. Luckily he is trained and doesn't run away so injust fetch down the street in front of my house! PETs and babies are a handful!

Only Ellen made it a surprise. She doesn't chat too much anymore. She had a girl sane date as mine! Jan 7. I was 3 days early and barely made it to the hospital in time to have Jimmy come barreling out.


----------



## babyloulou

I have two dogs too V. I have a greedy chocolate Labrador that we've had from a puppy and a crazy, neurotic, high-maintenance scruffy terrier cross from the rescue centre! 

Here's my two.......


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/dogs/Piper.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/dogs/Piperinflowers.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/dogs/Ruudi.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/dogs/Ruudislip.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

(you'll have to excuse the terrier's wonky nose and fat lip on the bottom photo- he'd just fell off a 40 foot cliff and landed on his face that morning!! :dohh: :shock: )


----------



## Euronova

Alright, here we go!
Coffee The Incredible Cat (she was dumped in a box outside Starbucks)
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2062/5713735606_14317f8142.jpg
The dogs are Tollers (Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever) They are the smallest type of retrievers but with double the energy!!
This is Nova - our Momma dog :)
https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4045/5121390730_0e4bfa7201.jpghttps://farm6.static.flickr.com/5037/5807876927_dc8afb4276.jpg
And this is our puppy girl - although she is not actually a puppy anymore but she stayed tiny :D
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3022/5808435708_7740e817f7.jpg
https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2647/5808441146_ef253f444f.jpg

Sorry thought i post a few pictures so you get a better idea :)


----------



## Euronova

awww Nice too see your dogs too!!! It's a lot of work but I think it's great for children to grow around animals :)


----------



## babyloulou

Just wait til the baby's here V!! Your dogs will drive you mad!!! :rofl:

I love my dogs more than anything and they were my babies- everyone told me it changes when the baby comes- I never believed it until he came! All of a sudden you spend an hour trying to get a baby to sleep amd then one of your dogs barks or starts playing...... They no longer seem quite as cute!! :haha:

(awww don't tell them I said that!! I love you really boys!!) :haha:


----------



## Euronova

I know! Mine are so loud when they play as well!! They just send everything flying in the house. we have quite a lot of baby gates up so hopefully we will be able to manage!
I love my pets but I am sure they will have to adapt to a new baby and will prob feel a bit left out.
Already I feel sorry for the poor cat, she has been climbing on top of me at night and i have been in no mood to cuddle her! Will be a shock for all but hopefully we will manage!


----------



## babyloulou

V- if you want to take a look at the first page and the way peoples' details are posted, then post yours here, I'll add you to the roll call xx


----------



## Euronova

Awww thanks :) I feel honoured :) 

Name:- Vero (Euronova)
TTC:- 1 year
Issue:- Long cycles, no or poor ovulation
Tx:- 1st round of clomid at 50mg
EDD: 28/06/2012


----------



## babyloulou

We need a guess of the sex too!! We all used to have one on- I change it to the babies actual sex when known x

Suz- I've just ordered that yellow light shade from your site xx


----------



## SBB

Thanks lou! I love the pic of Piper(?) with the fat lip - too cute!! 

V your pets are lovely.. I have 2 Burmese cats, and seriously they were our babies, to the point people asked me (jokingly) whether I thought I'd love the baby as much as the cats!! But when I got home from hospital I seriously just didnt have time for them to be on me all the time, and they didn't want to :( they knew what I'd done! We're cool now though :D 

I found out the sex too. When we have another I won't though. But I'm glad I knew first time, although I'd have loved a surprise too.. 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

oh dear.... can you girls guess for me?? I think i would like a girl has Oliver has a nephew already and it would help avoid comparison, but deeply I think it will be a boy... 
I heard you can guess from the heartbeat on the 12 weeks scan!


----------



## babyloulou

I think most of us will guess boy as it seems to be a given (with a couple of exceptions) on this thread..... :rofl:

Suz- it's Ruudi with the fat lip! Piper is the fat Lab!! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Casey - daylight savings will probably not be a hassle for us.. SIL screwed up Daniel's schedule on Thursday and didn't get his last nap until way too late, so we just kept that screwed up schedule that night and the next one to keep him up later, tonight shouldn't be too much of an adjustment.

So I was eating a piece of toast today with Daniel in my lap.. he kept reaching for it, so I bit off a piece for him, he grabbed it, sucked it, squished it in his hand, and actually ate it! It was probably 1cm wide by 4cm long, lol.. I know the butter was salted but figured that tiny bit could be his limit for today.

He was awful for both his naps though, only went down when I rocked him to sleep in my arms :(

My husband felt we needed to know the sex, lol.. I kind of wanted to be surprised but was glad I found out since it made it a lot easier to buy ahead, we still did some gender neutral stuff, but its kind of hard to find neutral stuff now that most people find out the sex.

I want to add pics of my pets too! :)
A few of Daniel with our dog Buster (Bichon) - dont' be fooled, they're not best friends yet... Daniel loves Buster but he grabs fur so Buster usually tries to stay away a bit.
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth419.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth47.jpg
Our cat Biff... she is not a lap cat, she's a chest cat :rofl:
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/104452.jpg
Our cat Clio (she's a ragdoll) - and yes that is a wok she's curled up in
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Clio3.jpg
Our other cat Figaro... not too many pics of him.. he was a rescue and is very shy
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/100_0018-1.jpg


----------



## lisaf

I just feel guilty all the time now for not giving my pets as much attention... but I'm so glad Daniel will get to grow up with pets..
annnnd. he's up :( only 40 minute nap today :(

ETA: actually, his eyes were still closed, he was on his tummy, so I just turned his sheep back on and patted his butt.. FX'd!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Yesterday Daniel fell asleep in his carseat.. I managed to successfully transfer him from his carset to his crib.. where he continued to nap... with his knees bent up in the air as if he was still sitting :rofl: Cracked us up.

and yesterday as we were feeding him, it totally sounded like he said something and I'm kicking myself because I can't remember what it was, but it was something really really funny :(
We also got to try out carseats in our car yesterday at the local store, and there is NO WAY a Radian will fit in our back seat :( Even with the passenger seat pushed all the way forward it was hovering 3 inches off the seat :( I liked how tall the Radian was so he could RF longer, also think it looked roomier where he already kind of fills out the Britax :(


----------



## Euronova

Sweet I love seeing the pictures of your pets!! Funny we all seem to have so many!! Very cute pics with Baby and dog :) my girls are obsessed with babies and children but only because they figured out they don't hang on to their food very hard or are smothered in it :)
Had to laugh about the car seat sleeping, must have been hilarious to see him legs bent in bed!


----------



## kcw81

hi guys! cute pets! love em and hate em sometimes too. did u all catch my vid a few days ago of jimmy crawling and chompy my dog? I will post it again. no one said anything!

https://youtu.be/S8JHjzvam8c


----------



## lisaf

aw, I totally missed that video! Lol.. I love how good he was at getting over that gate, how he was totally into the dog until he got licked then was over it etc :) 
(PS... your house is HUGEEEE I'm so jealous!! :( )

DH wants a new video camera... I have a flip but he just doesn't think thats good enough :( He hardly uses it and has never watched a single video off of it, so how can he say that? So frustrated. I don't think we're going to take movie-quality videos ever anyway! I told him if thats what he wants for Christmas, then whatever... We just don't have that much hard drive space for videos or the time to properly edit them, and then I don't think they ever get watched much later... so I just wanted a few videos and don't mind if the quality isn't perfect, you know? SIGH


----------



## kcw81

yeah same as me lisa, you will be thankful in the future that you don't have a THOUSAND videos to organize. Who wants to watch all them? I only do them every so often when something new and cool is going on. It does take a lot of space and time to load. yeah we have a big house, wanna come over and play? it is super nice having it so big so I can hide from DH when we get on eachothers nerves! haha. seriously though, its my DHs house. I feel like everything we own is his cuz he bought it! Although, Jimmy and the Dog are all mine!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha! I missed you posting that video too Casey! That's brill! Chompy has got seeing off babies down to a fine art!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

thanks guys! I was sad when no one said anything! Cuz I rarely ever post stuff - its too much time and hard to get to the desktop and do it with an impatient baby. Yeah chompy will lick him till he cries and then he figures out he better stop. after a few tries. it takes a while for babies to put two and two together, imagine that.


----------



## Euronova

Love the video! The dog is very respectful, all the liking his lips before your baby comes over is an appeasing sign :) ( I work at the vet and do a lot of dog behaviour and training... Before you think I am a looney... Well actually it just proves I am!!! )


----------



## kcw81

Thanks V! aww yay I got my fill now of people paying attention to my baby. it feels good!


----------



## babyloulou

My terrier just growls terribly at Ben :-( But Ben does pull his hair really hard though! I'm worried he's going to snap at him eventually :-( He's so weird that he never moves out of Ben's way or anything- he just stands there getting his hair pulled and growling while we intervene!!! He's such a strange dog- his idea of cuddling is to flop across your neck and nearly crush your windpipe!! He's then like a limpet that you can't get off but he yelps and growls as you try to move him! He sings with his teeth sticking out when he wants something and just won't stop! But the worst thing is he has no awareness of anyone else at all! He walks ON Piper instead of around him! And tries to do the same to us!! 


My Labrador on the other hand is a big lazy softy! He just lies there while Ben climbs all over him!  He gives him a quick lick "hello" sometimes- but never loads like Chompy does! He just walks away when Ben gets rough!


----------



## kcw81

ohh your terrier sounds a little unpredictable huh lou? but the lab sounds friendly as they come. makes sense based on the breeds. 

V thats cool you were a dog behavior specialist!


----------



## babyloulou

I honestly think he's a tad insane Casey!! I love him and everything but he's a bloody difficult dog!!


----------



## kcw81

Yeah he sounds like he has a big screw loose! he is funny.


----------



## Euronova

Oh dear, the terrier seems a bit fed up! The growling is great as it's a warning sign. Don't tell him off as the worse would be for him to stop warning and go straight to biting but you can teach him to move away. If you see Ben (am I getting the babies names mixed up?) pull his fur, gently make the baby let go and encourage (not telling him off) the dog to move away and reward when he does. If the baby follows the dog try to redirect the his attention on a more appropriate game. 
Never trust even the kindest of dog alone with a child and always be double careful when food or toys are around. 
My girls are adorable but I know will have to learn to be less boisterous. Nova the mum can guard her toys and chews.
A great way to make the dogs like the baby is if u make the baby(or pretend) that the baby gives them all the good things. New toys, treats etc
All the dogs tend to worry about is about the baby taking their stuff (afterall he took all your attention already!)
Walking with dogs and pram is a great bonding exercise! 
Did those of u with cats used cat nets? My cat loves sleeping on our chest, I am worried she would sleep on the baby ( this said she is no climber so I doubt she would climb a cot) and would keep the door closed (well if I can!)


----------



## babyloulou

V- thanks for the tips but honestly you can't get the terrier to do anything! He wouldn't move away with encouragement. He's not interested in treats, toys, praise etc... 

When we got him 4 and a half years ago he was an absolute nervous wreck and an emotional mess. He'd been severely mistreated ( had old cigarette burns, bruises etc..) - all he did for the first year was run away and spend every night out on the streets and come back in the mornings!! he stopped that eventually and now would never run away at all- even goes off lead etc..
(well did until he bit a postman a couple of weeks ago)

He doesn't know any training at all- not even "sit" and gets terribly distressed if you try to encourage him to do something. He has never been for a poo on the garden as he is petrified of it- he has to be taken out on the lead for every poo (which is 6 a day minimum as he has doggy IBS!) 

His teeth chatter constantly which the vet says is either a sign he's had a mini stroke at some point or that he is at the start of an Alzheimer's- type disease! 

He really is mad! He bit our postman a few weeks ago- he's been the postman for years and has always given the dogs a biscuit every morning. Well this particular morning Ruudi took the biscuit off him wagging his tail- ate it- THEN turned round and bit him!! :shock: Broke the skin and everything! He'd never bit anyone before since we've had him!

We're just trying to keep Ben away from him! We'd never tell him off as he's just too fragile- if we ever raised our voices to him I think he'd break into a million pieces!! :-( (when we first got him he used to wet himself at people shouting on the TV! :-( )


----------



## Euronova

Awww poor dog, sounds like he had a terrible start! Good on ou for taking him on and getting him that far. 
It's hard when you have an unpredictable dog but it sounds like you know him well and you are aware of what he can do.
How did the postman react? You are lucky they have not asked you to put the dog to sleep :(


----------



## babyloulou

I know- we were so lucky. The postman was fine- he's known the dogs for years! He just said he shouldn't have stood so close and he still gives them biscuits- but he tends to lob them from a distance now!!! :lol:


----------



## lisaf

Vero - regarding cats.... mine do cuddle sometimes but they aren't the kind to always always be in your face. I set up the nursery ahead of time and caught one cat curled up in the crib once and curled up on the changing table another time. We shooed her away each time. Once the baby came, she wanted nothing to do with anything that had to do with the baby. Tin foil in the crib can train them to stay out of it (we have a cat that loves crinkly stuff though so we didn't try that).. double sided sticky tape can discourage them too. We have one of those nets but have not had to use it. Zipping it when the baby is in there would totally wake him up


----------



## lisaf

wow.. super quiet today!
I just had the local LC come and pick up more of my milk since it is starting to get old. She told me that I have basically saved a baby's life because he couldn't tolerate any formulas and was starving... making me cry. I feel so happy that my milk went to such a good cause.

So I am typically not very sentimental or mushy. But occasionally something just hits me really hard. One of the most recent ones was when I made a recipe I hadn't had since childhood and the smell brought back such strong memories that I cried. Well this weekend we played the Peter, Paul, & Mary kid's album in the car... tears started pouring down my face... it was the nostalgia of remembering these songs and how much I loved them, then also hearing them from the perspective as a parent. I couldn't help it. Craziness.. if we were actually having sex I would have taken a pregnancy test, lol.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, I'm back! Long flight and arrived at 4.30 this morning! Struggling to get through the day! And Lili has slept most of the day, which doesn't bode well for tonight!! Should I wake her up?! They say never wake a sleeping baby!!

Lisa :hugs: Sounds like you might be in denial about your sentimental mushy side! ;) xx


----------



## lisaf

depends on the kid Jess! If it were Ben, I'd say let him sleep :haha:
I know that I will wake Daniel up to keep him close to the schedule we have. I don't care when he naps during the day, but I need him to be ready to go down at bedtime, so I try to make sure he's only awake for a couple hours before then... Not too long, but not too short either.


----------



## Euronova

Hey do you girls think Laura is having the baby???
We told our parents today! I was having nightmares about it so OH said as we were going to tell them before the 12 weeks scan anyway it didn't matter how soon we told them! 
My mum was so so happy and his mum had guessed cause Oliver is such a bad liar lol :)


----------



## lisaf

aw. lol yay! We told our parents at the 6 week mark. My MIL was PISSED and sulked that we wouldn't let her tell anyone outside the family. :roll:

ooh, I was thinking the same thing.. I bet Laura is having the baby!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww glad they were happy V!  

I've just text Laura and it's still the same. Irregular contractions, she's in agony- but no baby or full labour yet! I feel sorry for her! Back-to-back labour was the worst experience of my life- I can almost feel the pain in my back again just thinking about her!! :-(


----------



## lisaf

poor Laura!!

I'm so bummed/upset. We had our 6 month checkup scheduled for this Friday. Its a holiday so I already have the day off work. Well my doctor cancelled with a family emergency. It must be a big one because they can't schedule new appointments for him so they don't know when he'll be back. I can either go on a waiting list for appointments when he's back or I can schedule with someone else.
I don't want him to miss his 6 month shots since we will be visiting family all over the state at the end of November, so I'm going to have to take a day off of work. I'm also going to have to see a doctor that I have never met and have no trust in :(

We were going to discuss the hairy patch on his butt and the worries with that and a few other things. I don't know if thats something I want someone else helping us with since it will be an ongoing thing to watch if it is a worry :(

I kind of just want to throw a little hissy fit and cry. :(


----------



## Euronova

Lisa, that is such a pain, I am sure the new doctor will have all the notes and will be able to pick up where you left, you might be surprised and like it even more than the other one. But i know what you mean, I would hate it... i don't like change!
Poor Laura... can she not be induced or given something? sounds horrible... I hate it when I hear that labour is lasting so long... It always worries me!
Yes I think Oliver's mum is upset she can't tell people but my parent were really happy to keep it a secret. I think it will be a shock when my mum tells my dad tonight... I a the baby girl of the family! (7 years younger than my brothers and sister)


----------



## babyloulou

That's normal here Lisa! We have to see different doctors everytime we go! You just see whoever is available here! Some nice and some are wankers! And babies shots are just done by random nurses- no choice in the matter here!!


----------



## babyloulou

Don't ever ask about my labour V!! It's not a pretty story!! Ask Casey instead- hers was a good one!! Or Jess!!! But NOT me or Suz!!! :haha:


----------



## Euronova

well all my friends had terrible (I mean really horrible) stories! Only one friend had a good birth but they asked her husband to milk her to induce the contractions!! (messy and weird she said!) So I am well aware!!! I just hope I can have it as French as I want! I know inducing can be even more painful but they tend to induce you in France once you reach term as they don't want to let the baby outgrow you... I had at least 2 friends that ended up with huge babies that were 2 weeks overdue... they would not fit and after nearly 24h of labour they pushed the babies back in and had to opened them up! (one of them could not even show pictures from the hospital... the baby was hairy because it was so overdue, grey from lack of oxygen, had bruises from the forceps... plus she was a real mess herself!) 
I find it strange that they let women go over by so much here... and all of my friends who did get so late, they ended up having C section and really there should not be that many C sections! In France they also let you have an 8 months scan so they can measure the baby and your pelvic bones and if they see it might not fit, they even induce you a bit early, or definitely won't let you go over you DD.
Yes same at the GP here... you see whoever and yes shots and etc are done by the nurses... actually i think I will book my flu shot soon at the GP (no point going private for that!)


----------



## babyloulou

Ben was 14 days overdue V and was 9lb 3.5oz and got VERY stuck! I didn't have a c-section though.

They won't induce you before 40+12 in most areas I'm afraid- not unless there are medical reasons.


----------



## lisaf

We actually almost didn't get the doctor we chose because he is so popular/booked. We only got 'in' because DH's ex-step-dad knows the guy. We see whoever is available for emergency visits, but the regular well-baby visits are supposed to be with your regular doctor, especially in case there are any conditions that need monitoring. I'll get over it, I'm just sad :( I love our pediatrician.. .he fist-bumps me when I tell him I'm still BFing :) We have random nurses do the shots too... its partly to save the doctor's time, but also so they don't end up hating the doctor, just the random nurse, lol!

Vero - inducing actually increases the chance of needing a c-section. Conception isn't that easy to pin down perfectly (those of us on clomid know pretty accurately though, lol) and some women may not be as far along as they think. I had a 9lb 15oz baby vaginally with only a minor tear, only 1 hour of pushing. Sometimes it is how a woman labors/positions for delivery that can cause a baby to get stuck, not the size of the baby. I was advised to have a c-section because of his size, but I had no trouble at all delivering him.
The expert who did my ultrasound and gave me that advice told me that there is no reliable way to predict if a baby will fit or not, that measuring the pubic bone does not accurately predict if the baby will fit. There is a lot to do with the angle the baby comes down, if the baby is back-to-back or not etc. Also, things loosen up and spread during delivery.

Delivering a baby before they are ready has some risks for the baby too. Its a tough call to make honestly. I chose to ignore the advice I was given because my mom had big babies too and I was more afraid of a c-section than tearing/getting stuck. And with the breathing issue Daniel had when he was born, it could have been a LOT worse if he had been delivered by c-section because the birth canal helps squeeze out some of the fluid.


----------



## lisaf

having said all that, they do induce here by the due date if requested usually and start to push you to induce when you are a week late.
We also have higher c-section rates though, lol.

Daniel was 1 week late.


----------



## babyloulou

V- yes Lisa is right- there are a lot more complications/c-sections with induced babies! Another girl on here Ellen had a big baby too and an easy birth. Like Lisa says it's other factors rather than size that are the main issue.

Ben was back-to-back, had his head twisted, the cord round his neck and a broken collarbone- those were the reasons he wouldn't move down- not his size x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Well, Lili seems to be coping with the jet lag better than me! I'm on my knees... just need to push through for a few more hours... So. Tired. Want. To. Sleep...

Glad telling the folks went well Veron. It doesn't matter when you tell people, especially family. Better to have the support early on. :hugs: x


----------



## babyloulou

The average birth day for a first baby is 41+1 - that's why they don't medically consider you overdue until after 41 weeks in the UK x


----------



## Euronova

I know it's a hard call but I guess it's also a case once more of cultural differences! There aren't more death in the UK or in France at birth, it's pretty much equivalent. However there are a lot more complicated births in the UK. 
We do things so differently back in France. For a start, you see a gynaecologist every year and they prescribe your pill and do an overall (and internal) check up, including checking breasts for lumps, smears and sometime bloods if you are on the pill. My SIL here has had a C-section and never seen a gynaecologist in her life... and is still fiercely avoiding her smears... it just seems that here everything is passed down to the lowest level qualified possible person... my french gynaecologist was joking that next it will be the doorman delivering babies...
no one in my family there has had anywhere near as bad an experience as my friends here... but then it might be luck! In most cases I presume it does not matter and things just happen naturally and well. I think mainly here my friends felt panicked because they did not have the reassurance of a doctor that knew what was going on and could make a decision for them. A lot of them felt very let down in hospital and had really horrible fears. My sister and SIL in France felt completely safe and looked after, their OB was there and he knew them.
My mum had very small babies usually 3 weeks early, but Oliver's mum had huge babies up to nearly 3 weeks late!!! (I didn't even know that was possible!)... I know for sure when I conceived so there is no way I am waiting 2 weeks +!!! (now we shall see if I am proven wrong!! hahaha!)


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Jess- I didn't know you were back!! Have I missed an earlier post from you? Did you have a good time? 

Have you spoken to Joe yet? Xxx


----------



## kcw81

Welcome back Jess! I can't believe how far away you took lilli! Did it go ok for the most part? Did she adjust well? Is she eating better now? Update us on Joe when you have news! I hope you and him can fix this. 

Wow v! That's early to tell but glad u did! It's fun bearing the news, such happy news! I was freaked out till 2nd tri so no one knew. Plus I had a mmc before.


----------



## lisaf

I actually didn't mind going late.. I wasn't horribly uncomfortable and knew it was the last time I'd get to just relax and laze about and have all the 'me' time I wanted :haha: I didn't understand why everyone else was so impatient ;)

I think some of the bad experiences come from funding issues and poorly trained staff.

In the US part of the problem is reported to be that we have women see OBs and not midwives. Many OBs admit that they find regular births boring and don't feel useful unless something is going wrong. 
I had the same OB for all my pregnancy but I had to see other OBs because you are not guaranteed your own doctor at time of delivery. I ended up having my doctor and a midwife too but that was just luck of the draw.

Many women feel disappointed in their birth experience. Thats why I hired a doula to support me and my husband through the process. It was just too easy for us to panic and having someone who was an 'expert' at the birthing process (labor etc) who could help us talk through our choices etc was great. In the hospital, the nurses just want you in and out. You see a different nurse each shift change and they don't stay with you while you labor. A doula is there for you for your whole labor, can fetch food for your OH, make phone calls for you, or support you while your OH takes a breather etc. I am totally satisfied with my labor and know I did everything the best I could. Even though it ended up being nothing like what I wanted, I know I wasn't rushed into any decisions.


----------



## Euronova

it might sound stupid but I have a feeling everything is going to be fine... i can't quite explain it as i am a born worrier! Everytime I tell someone I feel really positive about it, like it's making it more real. I know it's still early days but having seen the bean on the scan and the heartbeat I know that stats are in my favour ;)
Oh and HI JESS!! I DON"T THINK WE MET :) I've invited myself to your thread :) hahaha


----------



## lisaf

oh yes, Jess, let us know how things go with Joe!
Did you ever find your phone?


----------



## kcw81

Lou do u wish u had a c section? Wouldn't it have gone so much easier?


----------



## babyloulou

V- out of me and 4 of my friends that have given birth only 2 had straight forward labours- the other 3 of us had complications. But then the anteclass I was in all had normal births except me (out of 7 women) so I'm not sure how common it is or not.

I would prepare yourself for going late though- most first babies are and they won't induce you for no reason xx


----------



## lisaf

I felt everything was going to be fine for me too Vero :) I just didn't want to deal with having to notify the world at large if something went wrong before 12 weeks.

Oh yeah, and I knew exactly when Daniel was concieved, even got my first positive blood test at 7 HCG so I knew basically when he implanted, lol! I was still late :) One positive side to bigger babies is that they are supposed to sleep better. Ben is an exception of course, lol!


----------



## Euronova

Lisa, that sounds nice!
I thought a Doula here was for after the birth, I didn't think you could have someone during labour too!
I can choose OB led care or midwife led care at the private hospital... i think I will have to discuss things and also see the prices, it's covered by my insurance but I don't want to go over my limit!
I am glad I am going private, not that I think the NHS is not qualified but I feel I am less likely to have to experience over stretched teams


----------



## lisaf

that sounds ideal then Vero! :) There are post-partum doulas too that can help you with breastfeeding, make sure you are getting the support you need, even stop by and do a load of laundry for you :) Mine included 2 post partum visits. I only got 1 visit really but she did bring me dinner another time, so that was awesome (And it was yummmmmmmmy too).
I don't know what the rules are there with support in the delivery room. Its important to find a doula who is there to support you no matter what choice you make (some can be a little pro-natural labor which might be what you want, but you don't need a guilt trip if you are really at your limit). One of the ones we interviewed gave me a bit of a guilt trip about breastfeeding because I had worries about my medication and if I was willing to try a different medication in order to breastfeed. We didn't hire her.


----------



## kcw81

Oh I think that labor will never go as planned so why even plan! Ha. If I had written a plan it would have been in the trash can since mine was so freaking fast. We had to give our doc a ride to the hospital next Door to his office because there was no time. I don't even remember the nurses in there's faces but one of them
Was in her workout clothes i guess cuz she was in the hospital gym on break since they had no planned deliveries!


----------



## lisaf

:rofl: :)


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I'm not sure to be honest. I don't think I would have wanted a c-section. The actual pushing bit wasn't the main problem is was Ben being stuck on my spine before that- during the actual labour. If I'd had a c-section I probably wouldn't have been able to have been there next to his incubator for those 7 days in Neonatal still BFing him (it was hard enough with my bloody fractured tail bone!!) 

I wouldn't make any sort of birth plans if I had another baby. I was so sure everything was going to be ok with Ben. I wasn't scared about the birth at all! I fought for the birth centre birth instead of the hospital- had my maternity tankini packed for my water birth! I wasn't even scared when I went into labour!! Shows what the fuck I knew!! :rofl: I wouldn't bother planning anything again!!

I was told at Ben's latest review that my file had a note on saying I needed to be offered post-traumatic counselling (as apparently my birth is considered a high-category complicated birth- whatever the hell that means!!) and that I was at a high risk for PND!! It just shows you how shit the NHS is that the first time they mentioned this is when Ben is 9 months old!!! :shock: :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

Wow Lou - I can't believe they never told u that. U poor girl it must have Been really scary. I mean- are u afraid for the next one??


----------



## babyloulou

I still don't know if I'd have another yet to be honest :-(


----------



## lisaf

is that because of the birth or because of Ben's sleeping issues?


----------



## babyloulou

The birth Lisa! I'm on a roll with no sleep now!! :rofl: :rofl: He only slept two hours altogether last night (and not even in one block!) and it just feels normal to me now! :rofl:


----------



## Euronova

wow that sounded pretty horrific! I can't believe they only mentioned you were at risk of PND now!
I have heard that about birth plans although my friend that had a good birth managed to stick to her plan! (well I doubt she had planned the milking! lol)
I just want a doctor I can trust and that hopefully will be round. In France, my sister got a sweep at her last appt as the doctor was going on holiday and wanted to deliver her, he just said, see you back at the hospital in a few hours!
My mum had the same with me, her OB gave her a sweep although i was 3 weeks early as I was engaged and she was a bit dilated.. he told her to pick up my brothers and sister from school, take them to the neighbour and come back down to the hospital, by 4pm I was born :)


----------



## Euronova

don't want to suggest something stupid but Oliver's mum took him to see an osteopath after the birth and after that he slept much much better, apparently the birth had messed up his skull and spine and he was not comfortable laying down.
It's a very popular thing in France too.


----------



## babyloulou

He had 3 Osteopath sessions V- it made no difference! I have been meaning to take him back though...

They will give you sweeps here after 41 weeks. I had 3 but none worked. I think most of us UKers did and I think it only worked for one us- Suz or Jess?? Think it was Suz... I know Ellen's didn't work either x

I had reflexology when i was 13 days overdue and went into labour 6 hours later xx


----------



## Euronova

oh well! i have plenty of time to worry about getting into labour!
Need to find an Ob first! and which hospital I am going to! My gynea has finally emailled me and I am seeing her this thursday or next to discuss it all.
She could follow me until 6 months with I would be quite happy with, she is very nice, but other Ob want to start seeing you ASAP


----------



## kcw81

Yeah it's waaaaaay too early to discuss this stuff - get an ob V!


----------



## Euronova

I am going for a swim with my friend tomorrow, she knows about the pregnancy so will be lovely to have a girly afternoon :) She is leaving her baby with her mum so we can go for a swim and tea afterwards :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey girls, mind if I join? round 2 of clomid worked for me, I'm due around middle of July 2012. I'm so excited, nervous and really tired currently. I'm about 5 weeks gone and have my first scan 21st Nov - eep! until then I plan to test every single day :D


----------



## babyloulou

Speaking of leaving babies- my best friend pointed out today that she's left her baby for a total of 6 hours altogether already and he's only 3 weeks old whereas I've only left Ben for a total of 3 hours after 9 months!! (on account of him refusing bottles of course!!) - I never realise how high-maintenance and high-needs Ben is until people point it out!!! :haha:

The birth, neonatal/incubator stay, my broken tailbone, his reflux/colic when younger, his horrendous 9 months of sleep refusal, him having never took a feed from a bottle, him still BFing every 2 hours!! :rofl: Is it any wonder I'm reluctant to have another :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Welcome Tanzibar and congrats!! :flower: :happydance:


----------



## Euronova

Hi tanzibar!!! A newbie like me!!!
What's your name? I'm Veronique (people call me V)
I hijacked this thread too :) it seems the other girls know each others for much longer :) but it's great as they have loads of experience!!!


----------



## lisaf

congrats Tanzibar and welcome!

I don't blame you at all Lou, lol! You deserve a medal for raising 1 Ben, taking on 2 would be looking for sainthood! ;)


----------



## Euronova

God Louise! No wonder lol!! That sounds a bit mad but he still looks such an adorable boy on the pics... he must be worth it all :)


----------



## babyloulou

He's worth every second!! :flower:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Thanks girls, hi V, my name is Tan and I'm 27. Been TTC no 1 for just over 14 months and in that time I've only had 8 cycles :S

Had loads of blood tests done and at everything came back good. At the 9 month mark I went back to the docs and told them a little porky - said we'd been trying for a year and haven't even seen a 2nd line at all. 

So we got referred to a Gyne' and hubby had his sperm checked out. He was good so they booked me in for a Hycosy. So when this appointment finally came round they used a transvaginal gadget thingy and found a 6cm blood blister on my left ovary - I later found out it's Endometrium which they didn't seem to bothered about but I was given a choice of either Clomid or surgery - either way it'll need to be removed one day but I was assured during pregnancy it wouldn't cause any issues so I'm not too fussed right now.

So I guess that blister was the cause for the really long 50+ cycles. It's strange really because up until the day I tested I had such strong feelings of hopelessness and despair that hubby and I wouldn't be biologically compatible, heck I've had 14 months of that feeling but seeing all 19 of my hpt's since 13dpo show a positive it feels as though those feelings have just melted away.

It's been very hard to see women come and go with their BFP's I won't lie but I'm just so glad we finally got there :D


----------



## babyloulou

To be fair he's a very happy, good natured baby - rarely whinges etc... Just would be nice if he'd sleep and if me and Ste could go out just for ONE evening!! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Glad you got there Tanzibar! It is hard seeing other BFPs- we were trying for over 5 years! We all got lucky though :flower:


----------



## Euronova

Hi Tan, 

You story is very similar to mine, I had really long cycle and ended up doing all the tests too. I had mildly polycystic ovaries but not bad enough to be a real concern... it seems i just wasn't ovulating or just not ovulating strong enough!
Clomid did the trick for us first cycle! :)
I know exactly what you mean, you are always congratulating women that got their :bfp: but you feel a bit of resentment.
Actually I had a couple of good friends on the clomid club and I was so hoping they would get their :bfp: same time as me and I nearly felt guilty when I posted my results :(
I tested loads as well, I had wanted to see that second line so many times before and was getting really desperate (i could not even get one on an opk!) it was like a little miracle I was performing every time I peed!!
When is your first scan again?


----------



## SBB

Jeez you lot have chatted so much I can't even begin to respond!!! 

Congrats and welcome tan! 

Welcome home Jess :hugs: 

And goodnight all :haha: that's all I have to say!!! 

I'll chat tomorrow :D

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey suz. Looks like we got some desktop users here with the longer posts huh? Hard to keep up ! Good night!


----------



## lisaf

lol, I can't type long on my iphone or ipad... you can probably always tell when I'm at my computer :)


----------



## kcw81

Totally Lisa. Ha. Long post Lisa was her name.


----------



## babyloulou

....and typing was her game!


----------



## kcw81

Ha. Can anyone tell me if there is any benefit to feeding bm to Jimmy past 1 yr old? The doc today said once he's on solids there really is no need- it's just as good to give cows milk. I think i will have alot to donate if I can't use my stash once Jimmy is on solids all the way. Do people continue to bf for bonding purposes mostly? The doc said I can give him some still after he is solids but wouldnt recommend more than 8 - 10 oz.


----------



## lisaf

I do think we are a little backwards in our thoughts on breastmilk/breastfeeding past 1 year in the US.

I believe that they can tolerate cows milk by then, but many women feel that its actually kind of odd to feed them milk from another animal when nature intended them to have your milk if that makes sense. I can't see it doing ANY harm to give it to them beyond a year, but your doc is probably talking about making sure he is starting to get more and more of his nutrition from solids, not just milk.
My doula told me that she was trying to use up her frozen stash so she'd try to sneak it into her kids anyway she could, milkshakes smoothies etc, lol.. she hated the idea of throwing it out.


----------



## lisaf

and hey, what can I say? I'm a super fast typer, lol.. I type at least 90wpm, I type as fast as I think basically 
and in case you were wondering, I talk a TON in person too :haha:

and you know you love hearing my wacky dreams etc ;)


----------



## Tanzibar83

V - I so know what you mean about miracle peeing, I've just tested again this morning with FRER and yep it's still there :D

So have you got any more clomid left? I have, I'm wondering what will happen after this baby will arrive, maybe consult the doctor and see if it's alright to use still?!

I'm in a bit of a dilema myself - I created this thread on BnB called never had a 2nd line and it's got tonnes of followers...I was wondering if the admins could switch ownership somehow?! or maybe on the first page I could link to the post with the new owner. I feel so bad, I went and said the great sperm race documentary really helped us this cycle, it was very insightful to all the obstacles the sperm has to go through but the girls on the thread disagreed...oops!

my first scan is 21st November, so 12 days to go. Very excited about it. I'm telling my parents and sister next Friday I'm proper bricking it. MIL has been told already and she was so happy but my parents, I have no idea how they'll act. Hubby and I are off to florida in 14 days so I bet they'll all worry but at least I can now just put my feet up instead of faffing around with opk's :D


----------



## SBB

Tan do you not think they'll be happy? 

Re BM past a year casey, I'm confused why you'd throw it out to give him cows? Why not finish the stash then switch? There's no rule that says you have to switch dead on one year! 
I read somewhere only 1 in 4 people can actually digest cows milk properly so I'm going to Research it more before giving it to him anyway, and also look at alternatives. 

I will carry on BF for lots of reasons, but like Lisa said one reason is I would rather give him milk my body made for him than cows which wasn't! I think it may be different if I was pumping though, as that's a lot more hard work... I also want to continue BF for other reasons, one being that he's not far off a year now and I don't think he's ready to stop at all! 

I'm sure there's got to be health benefits after a year too, I don't know what they are, but they must exist! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I thought there were loads of benefits too- the WHO recommend breast milk until at least age 2 xx

Laura is in labour everyone!! :happydance: She went into hospital at 4 this morning. Chloe's heart rate is dropping with every contraction so they've manually broken her waters and are monitoring her xx


----------



## Euronova

All crossed for Laura!
Wow I did not realised you were all feeding for so long! I think I will be happy if I reach 4 or 5 months! I will see how it goes obviously! My SIL had to stop quite early cause her milk was not rich enough and my niece was basically starving, she was too young for solids so she had to switch. Was a real shame. She was upset she could not provide.

Tan- I heard the best way to get admin do something to a thread is to report it. Maybe you need to find a taker first though.

I loved how my tests were going darker :) my partner had to tell me it's enough now! I kept them all and put dates at the back of them and would compare them in order! TTC does messes with your head!!!
I agree the sperm race helped me in term of trying to be strategic (legs in the air!) but I can see how it's so demoralizing too! I took an anti histamine tablet the day before O as I stepped on a hornet. One doc said it was save, then another said I shouldn't have! So I only took one. I still wonder if it helped the sperm survive as your body tries to destroy it?
Why are you worried to tell your parents?
My dad called this morning, apparently he struggled a bit taking it in (I'm the youngest) but he seemed very happy for us!
Nothing worse than waiting for scans! Can't wait for next one and still 5 weeks away!!!


----------



## babyloulou

How old are you V? X


----------



## Euronova

I'm 28 so not really a baby!! Lol but all my brothers and sister range from 7 to 13 years older than me! My parents did not really plan to have me. My mum nearly died of a uterine infection after she had my younger brother. She thought she was sterile. And 7 years later, taaadaaaah! Here I came! :) I think everyone sees me as the baby and I can feel like that too, so very strange for all of them! My sister who is 41, cried when I told her we were trying. Not that she wasn't happy, it just made her feel really old (plus she is passed her baby days)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello ladies, 

V, I was given a sweep at 37 weeks as I was booked in to be induced at 38 weeks due to my pregnancy being high risk for a whole load of reasons! It worked and 2 days later my waters broke in the local indian restaurant (before the food came!) and 4 1/2 hours later Lili arrived... It wasn't the best managed birth, but I had a doula (who is also an OB) with me and she took care of me. Do you live in London? You should check her out if so. She's called Gowri Motha and is the pioneer of the Gentle Birth method. 

The WHO guidelines for breastfeeding are mainly aimed at poorer countries and communities, to try and make sure that the babies get the basic nutrition they need. There is nothing wrong with breastfeeding your child beyond 6 months. My sister did until 3 years. But there is nothing in it that they can't get from other food sources after a year old. Casey, I would use your stash until its finished. No reason not to. 

Lou, bloody NHS. And they want to make cuts in staffing!! We may as well get the doorman to deliver the babies! When I was given my anti D's I was told to go back in a month for a review... They haven't reminded me or anything. Crazy. 

Have all the UKers been booked in for their 8-12 month check up? I've not had anything through about it... do they remind you or do you have to get in touch with them? Also when are the next set of jabs? 

I haven't spoken to Joe. Yesterday was a bit of a jet lagged haze. No hug, no kiss, no I missed you though. I'll talk to him tonight. We are supposed to be going up to Edinburgh this weekend, but I've just told him I don't want to go. I don't want to have to play happy families when we're not. It's not fair on our friends. :cry: 

Busy day back at work... so much to catch up on. I feel like I'm doing a full time job in a part time basis.


----------



## kcw81

Yeah guys about bm I will prob stop pumping at January all the way- I am at 2 pumps a day now making 29-30 oz - he eats 34 oz. When I stop we will have a lot in the freezer to use and i suppose I will give some of the older away now and then save the rest for the end because when start completely replacing bm feedings with solid offerings all day there very well may be awhile till he is getting his full nutrition everyday - ie he may not transition well to all solids at first so it will be handy to have the bm sitting there to make sure he doesn't starve! After reading Kelly mom and other sites I feel ok if he takes longer than 1 yr to get transitioned. Even if it takes till 18 months or more that's fine.


----------



## babyloulou

Not had chance to read back- out at the moment- just wanted to post this from Laura......

_* Hey hun. Chloe jayne was born at 12.10 weighing 8lb 2. Only had gas and air. X x *_


----------



## SBB

Yay well done laura!!! Say congrats from us -
Can't wait to see a photo!! 

Jess :hugs: I hope you guys can have a good chat. We are here and we love you and missed you! :hugs: 

V my sweep also worked on NYE and just 27 hours later S was here! :haha: 

I didnt predict how long I'd breast feed for, originally I said 6 months, but actually have no idea whatsoever why I said that. I am all up for doing things as naturally as possible, so ideally I'd like to let sammuel choose when he's ready to wean. But we'll see. I kni of make decisions as I need to really!

If I had my birth again I'd absolutely have a doula... I think it would have gone so differently if I'd had one... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

You can do the don't offer don't refuse thing Suz, when you're ready. My sister is doing that at the moment so that Matteo can wean himself before the next one arrives! :hugs: x


----------



## kcw81

Yay Laura! So glad she is finally out!


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's probably what I'll do when the time comes Jess... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay Laura! So glad Chloe is here safe and sound! :) :hug: xxx


----------



## lisaf

So happy to hear Chloe is here! :) Hope it wasn't too awful :) I wonder if Chloe turned or if it was back-to-back the whole time?

I hope you have a good talk with Joe tonight, Jess :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

She said she turned during labour Lisa and everything went really well!!

Hope you and Joe can sort things out Jess :hugs: What did he say when you cancelled your trip because of how you are? X


----------



## kcw81

That's so great about Laura! I can't believe she turned! Lucky!


----------



## Tanzibar83

SBB - my dad especially is very orientated around money. Currently hubby and I rent and we've got the deposit for a house but will wait til next year to buy...I can imagine his first thought wouldn't be that of happiness and excitement but more like "they'll never be able to get a house now". I might be wrong but thats how my dad works.

I think before we told her, we knew how MIL would react and it was perfect, she was crying, laughing, so pleased...but my parents are the complete opposite to her...here's hoping my assumptions are all wrong and they'll be fine with it. I sound like a high school kid here, I'm 27 and yes a part of me doesn't care if they don't agree with it but it would crush me if they reacted very badly...did no one else worry about this?

As you can tell I'm not really that close to my family!


----------



## lisaf

I wasn't sure how my mom would be... I knew my dad would cry. I expected my MIL to practicaly pass out with excitement and wasn't sure how my FIL would be.

Well, I was right about my dad crying (with happiness). My FIL was thrilled. My mom was really happy for me.. and my MIL who was desperate for a grandchild actually didn't react much at all. I wasn't even sure she understood that it was a sonogram at first (she understood, just was kind of like 'thats nice'). She reacted more when we told her she can't tell anyone yet and sulked about it. It was really bizarre.


----------



## Tanzibar83

lisaf - haha that gives me some hope then. I've not had any scans yet, it's doing my nut in that I have to wait 12 days. All I want is for the hospital to confirm I'm pregnant. Yes the sticks are doing that but I'd love to definately hear it from a nurse\doctor...am I being silly?


----------



## lisaf

I don't know, lol... I got my first blood test done super early and had subsequent blood tests until I got my first ultrasound at 6 weeks, lol... so I totally understand the need! :)


----------



## Tanzibar83

with being on the clomid I haven't even told my regular doctor, the Gyne' said when I get a BFP to ring the hospital so as far as I'm aware my normal doc doesn't know...should I be telling him, maybe they'll give me a blood test?? what do you reckon?


----------



## lisaf

I was seeing a fertility specialist... we wanted to know early on because I had low progesterone issues and if things didn't go well for the pregnancy, we wanted to know why so we'd know what to do next time.


----------



## babyloulou

GP's don't tend to be interested. You should just stick with whoever gave you the Clomid xx

Hey Laura! :hi: How you feeling? Have you got a piccy for us? Xx


----------



## SBB

Hey laura - huge congrats!!! Photo pleeeeeeeeease!! :happydance: 

Tan are you UK? GP here dont even do an hpt let alone a blood test! There's really no point if you're getting a scan... Don't worry it will come soon enough! 

Maybe your parents will surprise you - I hope so! Mine were great but my MIL just sat there and said 'i thought you didnt want kids' :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Suz :hi: I got the light shade today! It looks wicked in the nursery! I'll take photos tomorrow of it and the "B"!! :happydance:


----------



## Euronova

HUGE CONGRATS LAURA!!!!! Can't wait to see a pic!!! :)


----------



## SBB

Great lou I was going to ask! It was all nicely packaged and then I got my new personalised packing tape through, and I really wanted to use it (and the tape gun:D) so I shoved some on the back - in case you were wondering why there was random tape on it that was totally unnecessary!!! :rofl:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

We were saying how professional and posh it looked actually!! :winkwink:


----------



## Euronova

What is your website address again? I forgot to save it!


----------



## SBB

Haha thanks Lou :D 

It's www.themodernbaby.co.uk and you can go n FB and look at Sammuels nursery (which I did 2 weeks before his EDD!) at www.facebook.com/themodernbaby 

x x x


----------



## Euronova

cool I will like it on Facebook once my friends know I am preggers! I am worried they will guess :)
Here is my pet and children photography page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Euronova-Photography/208046215883380

I need to put more on it! but it's so hard to get parent's permission to post their babies' pictures!


----------



## SBB

Oh yes of course it would be a bit obvious! 

Will go check out your page... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

aw, I'd let you post pictures of my son.. but I'm a bit far away for a photoshoot ;)


----------



## SBB

Lovely photos V! Ellia is so cute! And I love the horses and your dog in the Hay... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Parents are really funny, I have some stunning pics from my last shoots, but i can't post them :( I need to get a shoot organised with my friend again soon, she lets me post all the pics (hence why it's always the same babies on my page!)


----------



## lisaf

Hate to suggest you give your services away for free, but maybe there is someone who can't afford a photoshoot but would love to get one for free for you to get more shots for your site? part of the agreement?


----------



## Euronova

Yeah that's what I do with my friends, hopefully once I join an NCT group I will have loads more friends with babies :)
I give incentives for people that let me use their pics, I have a few more on my website (one parents was ok on the website but not on Facebook... go figure!)
https://www.euronovaphotography.co.uk/gallery.php


----------



## Euronova

Thanks Ellia is my friend's little girl, I really envy her... she has had the best child birth, and she has a really easy, happy, beautiful girl. She never cries, smiles all the time, loves everyone... she tricked me into wanting a baby and mine will never be like that!!!


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. mine is pretty much like that. My labor wasn't horrendous, just super long. But my baby sleeps really well comparatively, and is just so damned happy. I seriously wish I knew whatever he knows about life because I didn't think a human being could be so happy all the time.


----------



## Euronova

AWWW you are so lucky.... i guess if i expect a difficult baby, it will never be worse than I imagine lol


----------



## Euronova

Ok.... I feel so so terrible but I feel like having a bitchy moment!! :wacko: This lady just posted what she says is her 10 weeks bump on the June babies thread... she is huge! I really can't see anything apart from what is clearly a huge roll of fat that was there before!..... I know it sounds really horrible.... but it just amazes me that one she is thinking it's a bump and second she is posting it for everyone to see!
I have an overweight friend that was pregnant and she complained she was not properly showing until 6 months... how could someone huge show at 10 weeks!?
Ok... bitching over :blush:


----------



## lisaf

lol... I barely showed at all... but thats because I was admitedly fat before. I never really posted many bump pictures because it wasn't that different than my 'before' shots and just because there happened to be a baby in there didn't make me feel better since I knew I was just as big without a baby there :haha:


----------



## Euronova

I am sure you showed at some point!! I am not skinny myself! But i would not pretend to show at 10 weeks when barely anyone would, let alone if you are a bit overweight... I guess it's sweet and nice... I shouldn't be so bitchy... i feel bad now :(


----------



## lisaf

I only ever got ONE comment by a stranger about my pregnancy... my hairdresser didn't even notice when I was a good 6 months gone etc.
I'm jealous that I never had a neat little basketball bump, but I think its just as ridiculous to think you're showing when you're not, lol! When you have a little fat, things kind of get firm before they start to expand more. I had to wear maternity clothes because my belly wasn't squishy enough to sit down in my pants, not because I was sticking out a lot :)

I'm as bitchy as they come ;) :haha: There was a post in babyclub asking how their tummy looked 10 weeks post-partum, asking for honest opinions. Honestly it was just showing off, I'd KILL to have that kind of tummy 5 years post-partum :rofl:


----------



## Euronova

LOL... some women can be silly!
I think I will put weight all over... my sister looked just fat when pregnant, I am hoping i can keep up with my exercise for a bit so it won't be too bad! 
some women look better after birth than I will ever look in my life! those I will try to avoid on here!:haha:


----------



## SBB

Well I'll admit to being pretty pleased about losing all of my pregnancy weight quickly - but in my defence I had a shit time those first few weeks so it was nice to have one good thing!! Other than sammuel of course... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I think it's fine as long as everyone is realistic about their situation... it's harder when people live in complete coucouland! :) You know you lost your weight fast and you say it, you are not fakery saying that you still have so much to loose...
I find it difficult to comment when people are clearly in denial :) So anyway... I left it, I am not going to burst this lady's bubble, it's nice that she is so happy she think she is showing :)


----------



## lisaf

lol, its really just bloat (and poo) that early on ;)

And Suz.. my only issue was that she was asking for opinions on her tummy which was really fishing for compliments, lol...


----------



## Onelildream

Congrats, SWEET LAURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## SBB

Totally Lisa! Who starts a thread basically saying 'please everyone tell me how good I look'?! 

Hey chell, how are you? 

Why hasn't Laura been on to share her birth story and post photos yet? What can she possibly be doing?! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah how selfish!! Doesn't she know we need to see pics!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Ben did a 6 and a half hour stretch of sleep last night!! :happydance: First time for months!!! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Yay well done Ben!!! :happydance: :wohoo: &#58130;&#58130;&#58130;&#58130;

A few mornings ago I said to sammuel 'give me a kiss' and he put his lips on mine :cloud9: and I said 'give me a cuddle' and he laid his head on me... He did both a few times... But, any time I say it in the day he ignores me!!! Little monkey only does it in the morning :haha: I want kisses and cuddles all day :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's one of the things Ben's really good at! He kisses and cuddles ALL the time!!  The only thing is when he's teething the kiss ends with a bite on your chin!!! &#58381;


----------



## Euronova

Well done Ben!!!
Had a swim yestr
I had a swim yesterday with my friend who has a 9 months old. Was great to talk baby and pregnancy (she is the mum of the little girl I often take pictures of)
I was surprise to learn she still breast feed 3 times a day as I know she has been feeding her loads other thing. I have so much to learn. She was saying that she wish she had pumped and introduced the bottle earlier especially for her last feed before bed. As her girl can take her time or fall asleep on the job before she had enough to last the night and that she hasn't learned to fall asleep alone or with a bib with et partner.
So much stuff to know about!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies.

My talk with Joe didn't go so well... :cry: My worst fears are coming true. He wants to go to Relate and get counselling. He doesn't know why, but he isn't attracted to me physically and he doesn't know if he wants to be with me. :cry: :cry: I'm in pieces. I cried all night. I kept telling that I loved him and he just said "I know". I don't know what to do. He's supposed to be taking Lili up to Scotland tomorrow, but I don't think I can cope with it... :cry:


----------



## Euronova

:hugs: Sorry I don't know you or your situation very well but I do feel really real sorry. It must be so hard. On a positive note, he wants counselling so it's not like he is giving up completely. Maybe it will help you both rebuilt something.
It seems you have been through so much together with the losses and everything... surely you might still find the strength to get over this.... Did you get counselling after your losses too? The whole TTC (plus then finally a pregnancy) can really wear you down.


----------



## SBB

Jess hun I'm so sorry :hugs: 

Is there anything we can do? I wish we could... 

As V said, there is hope, he obviously wants to work on this rather than just end it. Perhaps this is a good thing in a way, if counselling can get to the route of the problem, perhaps things will improve. It may take a long time but you never know... 

So sorry... We love you :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm so so sorry Jess :-( I really hope the counselling helps you sort it out between you :hugs: Let us know if you need anything! Meeting up, anything :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Jess what's his attachment to Lili like? I know you've said before he doesn't help out much, but do you think he seems to care about her enough? Perhaps it's a whole thing linked with his depression and he's just become detached from you and the baby? 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Yeh let's meet up! We can give you big REAL hugs Jess instead of stupid yellow ones :D :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Hey Jess :wave: how are you feeling? 

Lou get Ben to come and teach sammuel how to do lots of kisses and cuddles! 

V I still BF sammuel in the day, although he also has 3 solid meals a day, before one they still need a lot from milk... I pumped early due to him being Tongue tied, it was very painful for me to feed for a couple of weeks. Even with a bottle he doesn't sleep through... Every baby is different and when you have yours you'll find the pattern they fit in to and decide what to do... 

Lou did Laura say how she's doing with the bf? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thank you girls. I wish there was something I could do, you could do any of us could do... But it's all in Joe's hands now. :cry: He has a good bond with Lili, although I'm not sure he'd really miss her if he were to leave. He's not depressed at the moment. He is the happiest he's been for a long time because of all the work he's doing. I feel so lost and out of control. In his speech at our wedding he said this: 
&#8220;If you live to be a hundred, I want to live to be a hundred minus one day so I never have to live without you.&#8221;

I so wish that were true now. :cry:


----------



## Euronova

Jess- I don't know many men that would suggest counselling off their own initiative. It's great that he is ready to talk. I sounds like you have been through so much, maybe talking it all through with someone will help him realise that it's all worth fighting for. Does he work away from home a lot? 
How are you feeling yourself? I mean apart from obviously really distressed by all that is going on. Are you working? are you finding time for yourself? do you feel depressed or stressed? It might be that you pushed him away or resented him at one point because you struggled to do it all on your own (Suz - mentioned he was not helping a lot in the beginning)... it seems so easy to loose sight of your relationship... I am not even showing and my partner won't come near me (too weird he says).. as a result he is also less cuddly so i have had to ask for hugs and make sure we still kiss (when I am not nauseous!) but it would be so easy to loose touch...
It's horrible not to be in control. 
I hope you both can work it out, maybe you need to revive those good times... maybe find old letters, or videos of the wedding and re-write part of those in a letter to him... something to help him find the way back to those emotions he clearly had for you.


----------



## lisaf

Is it just since Lili was born that he has lost his attraction? It can be a hard adjustment for some men to no longer be the main thing in your life. Suddenly your attention is focused elsewhere and they feel like 2nd class citizens. Some guys act out childishly and get mad and resentful, but some guys may just feel disconnected and sort of lose track of why you are together in the first place.

I'm SO glad he suggested counseling, its so good that you guys are dealing with this and talking about it instead of just growing apart and being in denial. I believe the first year of a baby's life is supposed to be the most stressful for a marriage.
Did you guys do any 'couple's time' alone?

I know my parents neglected their relationship and became parents instead of partners. They felt too guilty for working all the time and didn't want to leave us with a sitter to spend time together. Its something I swore I wouldn't do (though right now I think its best to bring Daniel out to dinner with us because its easier now than when he's 2 years old or 4 and disruptive/can't stay seated etc - DH wants us to go eat alone... the inlaws don't love watching him at night because he's in bed by the time we need them and he doesn't typically wake up... now that he's waking up more, I feel like I should be there to comfort him because my inlaws might decide he needs to play when I know he just needs his pacifier and some rocking)


----------



## kcw81

Jess I am so sorry !! How awful that must feel. I think you are beautiful and sexy, even more after you had lilli the pics of you together are beautiful! I bet he is just talking about how after being with someone a long time you have to work on that sexual spark. I am hoping that is what it is. 

counseling is worth a try, is it easy to go find a counselor and make an appointment and all that? Is it really going to happen, the counseling? hopefully it isn't a big hassle to try to figure out what counselor to go to and get in for an appt. 

I am curious, how do you feel about him. Are you attracted to him anymore? Just curious if you still feel totally in love with him after all this. we love you and please feel safe to come on here and tell us more.


----------



## Peach Blossom

The physical relationship has been a problem for a long time... Something happened and I don't know what but it has been an uphill battle for longer than I can remember. 

I hope that counselling will help, but I just don't know what it can do? What can a counseller say that will make him feel differently that I can't say to him? It's breaking my heart. 

In all honesty I don't think it has anything to do with Lili arriving. I do feel like he's taken more and more work just to keep away from me though. This has been building and building for years and finally I just couldn't take it anymore. I feel so unimportant to him. If I'm not important to him then who am I important to? :cry:

Sorry ladies, I don't want to depress everyone, I just don't know who else to turn to...


----------



## lisaf

don't apologize, we're here for you!

I do wonder if he's been dealing with some depression (wouldn't really always be 'classic signs', especially in men). A counselor could help pick up on those things. If this has been an issue for a while, maybe he isn't really sure what is causing it himself and a counselor can help get to the root of the problem. He may sort of know what is going on but not know how to express himself.
If one of your losses had affected him in a particular way, he may have felt that he couldn't complain about how he felt because what you were going through was so much worse? I don't know the timing of when this started, but thats just an example of how maybe a counselor can help delve into some issues that he's afraid to talk about because he doesn't know how to say what he's feeling.


----------



## kcw81

I didn't know that your relationship was in trouble before Lilli?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Not that you'd know or that we admitted, but our physical relationship has been almost non existent for a long time now... :cry:


----------



## Euronova

that seems pretty common, before we were TTC (and had to do it all the time) we could be quite a few weeks without having sex.
I spoke with my friend yesterday, her partner also did not want to have sex during the pregnancy, then she had a bad tear so she didn't feel comfortable after the birth, now she is so busy with her daughter she says it's rare that they have the time and if they do, they would rather sleep!
maybe he is over reacting on something that a lot of couple go through... but just won't admit to it!


----------



## SBB

Jess I agree with what Lisa said, it's not that the counsellor will say something and he'll snap out if it... But, if he can work out what the issue is and where it came from and why it started / has got worse then maybe they can work on how to fix it, with your help of course. 

Before the issues was he a sex person? Like some people just don't want sex that much full stop! Usually there's the exciting beginning bit but it dies down pretty quick and once your relationship becomes 'serious' you probably do it much less... 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

hi ladies. 

Im really sorry and i dont want to be rude, but i havent read back. 

Thanks lou for updating everyone for me. :)

I will post picstures of my little darling as soon as i get chance. I only got discharged from hospital this afternoon as Chloe swallowed meconium so had to stay in to be monitored. Ill post a birth story soon to. :)

Hope everyone is well. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yay!! Can't wait for the piccy Laura :happydance:

Jess :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- We love you so much. I have a very strong opinion on working hard to save your marriage, and I think counseling is a great start. However, I know that it takes both of you to be on the same page to make things work and to mend the relationship. Sometimes compromises are hard to negotiate, but physical intimacy is needed to nurture a relationship. Both parties need to feel loved and appreciated through physical manifestation. I firmly believe that. I know I am not much of a sex person, but I still initiate it atleast 3 times a week. After we do I feel so much closer (emotionally) to my husband. I'm not saying that is the answer for you two, because you are kind of passed that point of comfortably initiating love making, but it is definitely something that needs to be worked up to again. Even if it doesn't end in the act of sex, physical closeness can help remind yourselves how much you love each other. Even just a hug. I am so sorry, Sweetheart. I have faith you guys can get through this together. There was a time in my early marriage when I truly wanted to leave my husband. I guess I just went through a phase, but we worked through it and are now closer than ever. You can do that too. Esp with the fact that he is actually showing he wants to save your marriage by taking counseling.

Love you, Sweetie.


----------



## Onelildream

Congrats, Laura! Can't wait to hear all about it and see baby Chloe! hugs!


----------



## lisaf

Can't wait for pics Laura!


----------



## SBB

Yay Laura can't wait! X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- has Joe got a very low sex drive? Does he DIY much? Use porn, etc...? Is he replacing your sex life with DIYing? Or is he not sexual at all?


----------



## Peach Blossom

He has feelings for someone else. He was with her tonight.ni begged him to come home and I think he is... My world is crashing down around me... :cry: :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh Jess I'm so sorry! I was so hoping there wasn't going to be anyone else involved! :cry: 

*******!!! :-(


----------



## SBB

Oh god Jess I'm so sorry. What an arsehole. 

I don't know what to say :hugs: 

I hope he hasn't done anything, if it's just feelings perhaps you can still work through it.

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I don't know what to do.... I can't make him love me... I can't cope with this... Really I don't think I can cope... I'm already shaking uncontrollably.... :cry:


----------



## Euronova

oh I am so sorry... i did cross my mind... what an ass of him and what sort of bitch would try to seduce a married man with a young family, that's just preying on someone at the most vulnerable time... that's horrible... hang in there, when he realises that bitch is no better than you and you will have moved on, he will be the one to regret spoiling it for you both.
I am so sorry for you.... be strong... if you can't do it for yourself try and think you need to be strong for your lovely daughter :(


----------



## SBB

Jess you CAN cope... I promise you can. It will be ok you have your beautiful girl and you will get through this. Just don't expect to be ok now. You are allowed to be a mess :hugs:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- Lili needs you honey. He's the one who's ruining his own life here. I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- if you ever need anywhere to run away to we have two spare rooms here. I mean that- you and Lili are always welcome xxx


----------



## lisaf

aw Jess, I'm so sorry :( :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Like Suz said, you're allowed to be a mess now, but you have a beautiful little girl and you WILL have better days to come,

ETA - I want to hit him with a stick... a really sharp spiky stick :( Its just so wrong to do this to your partner


----------



## SBB

Jess how's it going? :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

You ok Jess?? Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

He's agreed to do counselling as soon as possible and to try and work it out. But he doesn't know what the outcome will be. He's supposed to be working with this woman. I found emails from him saying that he 'needed to go away with her'. He says it's not what it looks like, but how can it not be? I'm so distraught. I really don't know what to do. :cry:


----------



## lisaf

you don't have to decide what to do right now, being in limbo is probably more painful, but you really don't have to make a choice today about what to do about it.
Have you called around for counselors yet?


----------



## SBB

Try and get some sleep and see how you feel tomorrow, you don't need to make any decisions right away. 

So sorry you're having to go through this, I hate to think of you so distressed :hugs: 

We love you :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

What did he say it was like? How has he explained her? 

Xx


----------



## babyloulou

I agree with Suz- try and get some rest xx


----------



## Onelildream

Jess, Sweetheart, big hugs honey. What a friggin &[email protected]! to have feelings for someone else! He's so lucky there's an ocean dividing us... That is NOT right! He would get a friggin earful from me; I swear! Nothing worse than unfaithfulness. Even if they haven't "done" anything, he is cheating already. I don't know what else to say. That makes me freakin LIVID. I am so sorry, Hun. You def have a reason to be in pieces. Like the girls said, you are Lili's mommy. You mean everything to her. Hang in there. Life might be crazy for a bit; we are here to support you with any decision you make. Love you, Jess! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Jess we are here for u. I am sorry Joe is being this way. I hope counseling will help - and I hope he really tries to work thru this and comes to his senses, if u want him to. Did u and your sister discuss this alot in HK? What does she say about it?

Chell play words!


----------



## SBB

Jess how are you feeling today? What are you doing? Do you have to work? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess - talk to us! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Morning ladies,

Laura- any pics?? how are you feeling?

Jess - I still can't get over this... what a *&$%%! I know you prob feel completely lost and desperate for him to come back to you but at some point you will have to think about it the other way. When you feel rejected you always feel like you want to run after the person. But from what I have read so far (sorry if i don't really know enough to speak)... do you really want to stay with a man that has not been helping you more with your child? Do you really want to trust again someone that has been stupid enough to pour his problems onto another woman instead of going to one of his friends? I think there is a reason he has chosen this co-worker, and she is not female for no reason. 
It is very easy when you are in a relationship and you have responsibilities and arguments to find it attractive to be with someone else who is not nagging you or telling you off.
What he prob doesn't realise is that if he fast forward 4 years down the line with that girl or ANY other one... he will be in the exact same boat!! that's life! and that's being a mature person! You have to face to your issues, not seek solace in relationships that are so superficial there is no problems.
You can tell him, he won't have it any better with anyone else... it will only be temporary... he will never be able to survive as much as you both did with anyone else, and when he is an old git on his own still thinking he is a stud, he will regret bitterly.


----------



## Onelildream

Love you, Jess. Big hugs.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi guys, sorry not to be on earlier, I've been busy with Lili. 

He said that he enjoys working with her and that's why he wants to go away with her, not to "be with her and not his wife". I don't think I believe him. The trust has been crushed and I don't have any faith in him. Oh and she's married. I know her email address and I found her FB page... I know that if I contact her though, Joe will be pushed to her more. He's promised me that he won't have any contact with her over the weekend. But he's due to go on at least 4 trips with her over the next 6 months.... I've begged him not to do the job, but he says he can't turn down the work. I begged him to take us with him, but he said it wasn't practical... 

He's gone to Edinburgh. I asked him to go so that he could be with his friend and talk things through with him. He is a great guy. On the surface you think that he is a complete cock, but actually he is the most honourable friend I know. He adores his wife and kids and I just hope that joe will see that and want to have that. 

He is the other half of me. He makes me complete and only he can do that. I can't be without him... I just can't..

I'm so devastated. All I wanted was for him to tell me I was being silly and that he loved me. I never expected this to happen.... We are booked in for counselling on Wednesday evening. Its his birthday on Tuesday....

Thank you all for all of your support and love. I dont know where I'd be without you all. It means a lot to me. :hug: 

Where are the photos of Chloe?! Xx


----------



## kcw81

Jess do u want us to keep talking about it, I mean do u need a change of subject? Otherwise I was wondering why is the trust broken - he didn't do anything w her? He said she is just a co worker right? You know he likes her more huh? I am sorry this is happening/ what does yr sister say?


----------



## Onelildream

:( Speaking from experience, Jess... I was in a 5 year relationship and had NO IDEA my significant other was cheating. I am not saying he is, but I am saying BE CAREFUL. You have every right to not trust him right now.


----------



## SBB

Jess when is the first trip with this woman? Try not to focus all your attention on him going away with her and deal with other stuff first. 

What is he being like? Is he sorry? Upset? 

So sad he is doing this :cry: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

He said he has feelings for her. I just feel that my trust in him and his love has been trashed by him allowing himself to feel that way. I just don't feel I can trust him... 

It's helping talking about it, to be honest, but I don't want to hijack the thread! :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I don't know when the next trip is. He's already been to hong long with her twice. 

He's being pretty unresponsive to be honest. Quiet and withdrawn. He cries when I cry, but only because he doesnt like to see me upset. He has said that he wants to try and work things out and we are going to counselling next week. We'll see then where the land lies. 

He said I love him too much... How can you love someone too much?


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I'm just going to ask the questions I'd be asking myself as I know you'd want us to be honest....

Has he said shes got any feelings for him?

You say he is now saying he just likes working with her and doesn't actually want to be with her- but didn't you say he met up with her last night? How did that come about?

What were the rest of the emails like between them? Were they innocent enough in tone for you to believe him that you read his comment the wrong way? 

If he was cheating on you do you think he would be honest and tell you? Trust your intuition- do you think he's lying or not?

:hugs: :hugs: Xxxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

He says he has feelings for her. He says that the emails looked worse than they are. That he wants to go away with her because he enjoys her company not to sleep with her. I just don't know if I believe him. 

I don't think he'd man up enough to tell me if he were sleeping with her. I just don't know. :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Andre says he thinks she feels the same way... :cry: :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sorry Jess but if he wouldn't cancel those upcoming trips then I wouldn't believe him at all :-( He should absolutely cancel going anywhere with her if you two have got any chance of working things out! If he won't then I think he's already with her :-(

(I'm sorry sweetheart- just being honest :cry: )


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know, that's what I feel. :cry: but I'm not giving up without a fight.


----------



## kcw81

Jess I know u totally love him and have history with him but isn't this changing your opinion to him?


----------



## Euronova

I agree with Suz, I think even if I would be devastated and feel vulnerable, I would not be able to hide my anger.
I think I would be upset that I would have lost the person I loved, because someone that would have feelings for another women when I just had his baby would not be the type of person I want in my life or anywhere near my kids.
Are you not angry at him? I think if you keep yourself in the week position, like you are the one being dumped.. then it is going to make him flee even more... it's not very appealing....
and if it is even going to work, he is going to have to prove to you that he is committed... you can't make it too easy on him or it's never going to be enough to ease your mind....
This is such a horrible situation... what sort of Job does he do? I would definitely either go with him on the travels or not let him go with her!


----------



## SBB

I think this kind of situation is one of those where you imagine what you would feel/do and when it actually happens it's a whole different story. 

I think the fact he won't cancel the trips is dodgy. If he really wants to save your marriage then he needs to understand that going away with the woman he's told you he has feelings for is totally unacceptable. Speak to the counsellor about it on weds and I'm quite sure they would agree. 

Don't worry about hijacking the thread! We want to help you so if it helps to talk we're all yours :flower: 

Has he mentioned splitting at all? Or has everything he's said been about working it out? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I agree with Suz. It's easy to look in from the outside and say what we'd do- but it's totally different when it's happening to you.

The trips are a definite no-no though. There's no way you'll be able to cope with him going away with her and still stay together Jess :-( Have you said that to him?


----------



## Euronova

Sorry wasn't trying to say how you should feel, but maybe a different perspective on the situation. There is no correct way to behave or feel. (Also bare in mind, I am French and quite feisty lol - i'd be the type to be front news because i bit my partner's balls off if I found he cheated. LOL... so take my views with a pinch of salt!)
I just can't help think that he is not the man you used to love, cause surely the man you married (and said this wonderful speech you mentioned) would never have done that.....


----------



## SBB

V I wasn't directing that at you :flower:

I also would have said the same a while ago, with exes more so, that I'd cut their knob off! (actually there was a case of someone doing that in my prvious job :shock:)

But I have to say if Danny did it, it wouldn't be so cut and dry. There's bigger feelings and a child involved. Not saying I could/would forgive, I just don't know. If I thought we could save it I would probably try... :shrug: 

It's too hard til you're there and having to deal with it :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes while on one hand I'm pretty sure I could never trust or live normally with him again if Ste had cheated it does feel different now we have a baby. Before Ben I would have walked without a second chance- now even though I think I still would have to to be honest- I'd find it so difficult! &#57432;


----------



## Onelildream

I think if he said "you love him too much", he is already entertaining the idea of leaving. ? Is that how you think he is acting? It sounds to me like he is wishing you would 'not love him so much' so if you split, he would feel like it was more mutual instead of all his fault???
I just don't get it, Jess. I just feel awful for you. It's a catch 22, really, leaving or staying.
Do you think he is sleeping with her, and that's why your sex life has diminished?
Do you think things can ever be the same?

Where do you want things to go? Have you made a pro/con list? What would you stay for/why would you leave? Is that stupid of me to ask that?
I'm sorry, you don't have to answer if these questions are too forward...

I don't even know how to go about things...I have no idea what you are going through to be honest. Sorry if I sound like an @$$, the whole situation pisses me off. Why is he doing this to you?! You have done nothing to make him like this.


----------



## kcw81

Jess He is an idiot. The timing on his wandering thoughts is ridiculously stupid. You guys just had a baby! After trying really hard together and going thru a lot. What in gods Name is he thinking? How can he not see how bad it is to be doing this? I mean he's a good guy or Jess wouldn't be with him for so long so i dont understand! So sorry Jess!!


----------



## lisaf

Sadly, I knew a co-worker who left his wife for another co-worker right after he'd had a baby with his wife. Just so you know, we all called the woman a 'home-wrecking whore' behind her back. My mom and dad split a short while after my sister was born because they fought so much and didn't think it was healthy to raise her around all the yelling.

I completely agree that the trips are a no-no. Is there anyway he can get someone else to go on the trip if its so damned important. Its just not ok for him to go away with her. 
I'd be tempted to contact the woman just to find out if it has gotten physical. I think she'd be more likely to be honest. The evil bitch in me would want to contact her husband and clue him into what is going on... is that bad of me? 

We are totally here for you Jess whenever you need to talk about this! We care so much about you and Lili and want to help in whatever way we can. 
I know its so easy to give advice from the outside, and so hard when you are in the middle of it all. I know its a process to decide what you can live with and what you are willing to go through. I know you often cannot leave a situation until you've worked through it the best you can. I have a HUGE issue with being lied to though. And even worse, not confessing when caught. It literally makes me go psycho because of what an ex put me though. My husband is damned smart to confess whenever I bust him in a lie. 
How can you forgive someone who doesn't seem to regret what he's doing?


----------



## lisaf

long-post Lisa strikes again :dohh:


----------



## Onelildream

Ok ladies, perhaps this is inappropriate to post trivial day stuff right now, but I have no one else to help me... I can't let my friends in real life know we r looking for a house... So here is my predicament... We found the PERFECT house (the short sale we were waiting on is taking so long to answer that we have given up and are moving on). Anyway, it is amazing, and beautiful and has a .25 acre lot. It has an unfinished basement with room to grow. It has one MAJOR problem: it is right on the busiest street through town. I'm talking big semis travel the road... What would you do?


----------



## lisaf

Put up a fence? Is it the noise that concerns you or safety?

The noise could be one of those things that drives you crazy or could be something you totally tune out and becomes background noise. I used to live on the flight-path from the airport... while I got used to it, it still bugged me and I am so relieved to be away from that now.


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hi girls well I told mum and dad - they reacted better than my sister which was totally unexpected. My sis realised that I had been holding all the clomid and hospital info from her and got upset cause I didn't tell her. I had to tell her that it wasn't a trust thing, it's a pressure thing, which she eventually came round to.

Least the worst is over with now!


----------



## SBB

Chell personally I wouldn't buy it. Big road is a huge compromise and will make it really hard to sell too. 
Although I live in a tiny village on a cul-d-sac so hardly any cars come through - so maybe I'm not the best person.... 

I'd just hate to worry about the kids, noise, getting off your drive onto the road when no one let's you go, dirt and fumes, noise... 

Since you're not in a hurry I'd just hang out for something with a smaller compromise x z x


----------



## Onelildream

I think the hardest thing is that it is a house that we otherwise would not be able to afford, but because it is on the main street in town, it is in our price range. The noise is really bad. The safety is not a problem because the back yard is fully fenced in, so the kids will just have to learn to play in back, which doesn't bother me. Once in the house the noise isn't too bad, ESP if we had soft music playing all the time. But in the back yard it's still loud! It's really difficult though bc it is seriously the perfect house... Completely renovated cape cod. Want pictures?


----------



## Onelildream

The idea of it being on the main road and having to back out in to traffic is a serious concern though.


----------



## kcw81

Ugg main road chell? Yuck! Everyone driving by stares at u if u go out in the front . Getting into yr car, getting the paper, you will always be watched!


----------



## Onelildream

True true. Granted Smithfield is a rural farmtown and my valley has the hometown feel, but main street is def not private!


----------



## kcw81

Pics! Do u have one showing the front? W the street?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh girls, I am angry at him. So so very angry at him. How dare he do this to me and Lili. I don't know if I'll ever be able to trust him again. But I swore to myself that I wouldn't put Lili through what my parents out me through. I will fight to save this marriage for her. We've been through so much and been together for so long I just don't know what I'd do without him in my life. 

V, he's a film maker and she's one of his producers. This job that he has to do with her is huge for him and worth a lot of money. If I gave him an ultimatum he'd go. 

He's said he's not sure if he wants to be with me. He says we've grown apart and that something is missing. He says that I never do anything for myself and that I make it too easy for him... But surely that's what married life is about... Surely we shouldn't have to play games at this stage...

I'm just holding on to the hope that counselling will help. Wednesday can't come around soon enough.

And on to other things... Chell, how busy is the main road? Would you be trying to back out at peak traffic times?


----------



## SBB

What does he mean that you never do anything for yourself? Make it too easy for him to do what? Sorry I don't really get what you mean :dohh: 

I think if there's a chance you can save it and it can be good again you should try. There's no harm in trying. It will be a long hard road though... But you think the marriage is worth saving so you've got to do what you feel is right... 



X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

He says I do everything for other people. Never think about myself and what I want... I didn't realise that was a bad thing. I make life too easy for him. He says he gets away with everything because i let him and there are never any consequences.... Isn't that the point of married life?! I'm going to fight to the end to work things out. I just he's as committed. :hug: xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm 13dpo today going to test Tuesday if no af fx the witch stays away its my birthday tomorrow wooopp love prezzies haha x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Oh Jess. That's horrible. It's like he's saying you make life easy and I want a fight. And you let me get away with murder so it's your fault I am cheating. I mean maybe he is not but that's what it sounds like. What a bum. Good girl fighting to save it, but remember it takes two. He has to he willing to save it too.

On the house, I think it's busy all the time really. I will get pics up in a min. Or a link, rather bc I am on my ipod


----------



## kcw81

Weird Jess! Ok so you are a self sacrificing softie kind person and he doesn't like that? Well you have probably always been that way so why now does he hate it? You are standing up for yourself now tho. That's good.


----------



## Onelildream

https://www.utahrealestate.com/repo...ort/detailed/listno/1062935/scroll_to/1062935


----------



## babyloulou

That's the person he fell in love with Jess. To blame parts of your personality for his selfish behaviour is really low! 

I know you don't want Lili to go through a break up but I'll give you a perspective from te other side- my mum stayed with my dad far longer than she should because of me and it was such an unhappy home because she didn't love him. I was so much happier when they split! 

I know you want to fight for this Jess but can you handle him not even sacrificing her for you? How will you cope when you know he is away with her? And I mean day-to-day seriously how would you be ok with him having still gone away with her while you're stuck at home taking care of his daughter!? I honestly think letting him go and still being there when he gets back will not make him respect you. I would say he either cancels or fucks off. If he goes he'll either realise his mistake in time, beg for forgiveness and THEN you could work it out- or if he doesn't then he is no longer the person you were married to.

I know you don't want to lose him but you've got to protect your heart sweetheart xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Chell- that house is really pretty! It looks like a proper American picket-fence house! Like out of Desperate Housewives!! :lol: The road would put me off though. I'd be too afraid Ben or one of the dogs would run out of the front door xxx


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah I know. That is a valid concern.

Jess I have to agree with Lou. :( my sister was in a very unhappy marriage and her husband was cheating on her for years. He said he fell out of love with her. She tried to make it work for the kids and just got really really depressed. It was getting very bad. Once they split she was so much happier and looked back on it wondering why she stayed as he continued to cheat. Now she is very happy on her second marriage with a man that is very in love with her. I mean you could work it out, but like I said, it takes two


----------



## Euronova

Hi Ladies,
Was working today so just catching up!
Jess - maybe he is saying you let him get away with everything because he feels guilty and think you should have kicked him out already? Maybe if you show determination to have him out he will fight for it more (strange reverse psychology but a lot of people function like that)
I agree with the others, a "pretend" family is definitely not better than having parents that are separated. Especially with your daughter so young, it would actually be better to sort if now rather than later when it will be harder for her to adapt.
Like you, I think he has cheated... a man doesn't provoke a break up or suggest councelling or knows that he does not want to be with you like that... he has clearly thought about all that and very few men will break up a relationship unless they have someone else to fall back on (if they are unhappy then tend to make your life a misery so You make the decision to break up and not them)
You won't be able to cope if he goes away with her, surely there are other producers he can work with??It is a lot of money but is it vital for your daily survival? if you can survive without it, he shouldn't go, no matter how much he is loosing out money wise!
When is his next travel?
I wonder what the councellor will say....


----------



## kcw81

Chell the house and the back yard are great and what an amazingly low price! BUT noway you wanna Live on a busy main traffic line street. I always drive by nice houses on main thoroughfares and sort of shake my head thinking why would anyone wAnt to live right there???


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah...We're weighing the pros and cons... I grew up behind a busy road growing up, so the noise isn't bad for me, and safety isn't too big of a concern since there's a fenced backyard that we would put locks on...but those are a huge deal to Lars. It's just so hard bc we could buy a fixer-upper somewhere else, but most here are either short sales or need extensive repairs. There are new houses, but I'm not a fan of stock-homes. Builder grade homes are not attractive to us. We are so ready to buy a house right now and not willing to wait; as we want to be in a house before Christmas. Problem is, the housing options here are nothing amazing. There are very few houses that fit our qualifications for our price range. We found an amazing house by my parents...that was cheap but livable, and obviously we could upgrade later...but it was 1300 sq ft. How can I raise 3 kids comfortably (plus add one more hopefully soon) in that? I mean, we'd have to dump half of our furniture right now because we live in a 2000 sq ft home, and that house had small stairwells and no room for a kitchen table nor two living rooms. 

At the cape cod home, the noise in the backyard is still pretty bad, though. I do agree. Not that it bothers me too much, but home SHOULD be a sanctuary and if my husband cannot feel that there, then maybe I do have to say goodbye to it.


----------



## SBB

Chell, I'll look at the house in a minute... It's a tough call but I'd say location is as important as the actual house. A super big all singing house won't make you happy if you get pissed off listening to traffic in your garden or stressed every time you need to get off the drive! :shrug: 

Jess :hugs: I'm quite sure you are a wonderful, giving, selfless person. We all know that, and love you for it. The charity things etc you do are amazing, and yes you should spend some more time on you. But to use that as a reason not to be with you or to look elsewhere is so low. Seriously. Not on. He should love that about you and maybe offer to take care of Lili so you can have some you time. Not what he has been doing. 

I think many people have stories of parents divorcing, mine did when I was thirteen after my mum had a sort-of affair, with my dads friend. Nice. Needless to say it kind of ripped our family apart. She barely sees/speaks to my brother, my dad can only now just about look vaguely in her direction, and obviously it was a huge mistake. The friend split with his wife to be with my mum, it didn't last long and caused a whole lot of anger and upset. 
They both did it to escape from their relationships.

Anyway, my point I guess Is that if you are going to split, which I know is not what you want, to do it while lili is so young, and to do it amicably is probably the best way to do it. 

I know you are pinning your hopes on counselling, and I do undersand that, but try and think about the other option. I know you don't want to :hugs: but you WOULD be ok. You really would. It would take time and be heartbreaking, but it may be the best option. I'm sorry I know this is not what you want to hear. 

For now, I'd say be tough with Joe. Tell him matter of factly what you want, what you want from the counselling and try and be really strong. I know it's so hard, but show him you are tough and not a walkover and he doesn't get to hurt you and walk away. 

As for whether he's cheated or just has feelings, I'm sure it will come out in the end. I think you probably know, from what he's said and whether you believe him. whichever way it is, he shouldn't have gone to someone else for a way out, he should have come to you and addressed this long ago when he first felt you were drifting. But hey, how many people do that right? 

We are with you whatever you decide to do. And right now you want to make it work so we are going to support you in that. If you change your mind so do we :D 
First thing is get tough with him. He IS NOT your life. YOU and lili are all you NEED. he is an extra that you want around, so look at it like that instead of thinking your works will fall apart without him. Ok? Good. :D 

Love you x x x :hugs: 

Ps is my tough-love ok? :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Here's the other option....a newer builder grade home....and the smaller one close to my parent's.

https://www.utahrealestate.com/repo...ort/detailed/listno/1060142/scroll_to/1060142

https://www.utahrealestate.com/repo...ort/detailed/listno/1014503/scroll_to/1014503


----------



## Onelildream

Ps thanks ladies. I need logic right now, not my own emotion.


----------



## SBB

Chell the busy street one looks lovely! 

The first of Those others (w nibley?) looks quite big? The second one does look quite small... 

What's the Xmas rush? I thought you didn't need to move really quick? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

The house is really nice, but what are cons for you might be cons for other people too so bare that in mind.. are you buying to stay? to sell for more? etc... Cause if you want to re-sell the road might mean that the price might never go more than a certain price, but if you are planning on staying a long time it might not be such an issue.
Plus you said there are options to expend it so that might help raise some value if you need.

Oh god I feel sick... really really nearly was ill... got so bloated and nauseous... should NEVER have had a yogurt (why is it setting me off I have NO idea)... had to sleep it off for a couple of hours and woke up feeling like I had horrible acid in my mouth....
I guess this is just the beginning... working all day definitely hasn't help, more craps too.... i guess tiredness can make you feel worse?


----------



## lisaf

Hmm, Chell... I wish I had some good advice on that house, but I'd honestly go for it, lol. I'm so desperate to own a house and won't be able to afford one in the forseeable future and that looks like a DREAM inside. The street in front of my house can get pretty busy.. people drive crazy fast down it. But it doesn't bother us at all, it quiets down at night, our bedrooms are in the back, etc.
I guess it depends on your definition of busy too though. I would hate to have to back out into traffic every day. Would you guys have the money/desire/space to make the front drive circular?

Jess - I'm glad you're getting mad. I agree with the other girls here, its total BS for him to put the blame on you!


----------



## lisaf

(PS Suz... you wrote your post while I was in the middle of writing mine (with lots of distractions from Daniel so it took a while) when I hit enter, I was like 'whoah, I didn't realize I wrote so much' lol.. I basically assumed a giant post MUST be from me :rofl:)


----------



## SBB

More craps or cramps?! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

:rofl: lisa!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

craps vs. cramps... could be either :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I leav you girls for a couple of hours and the talk is reduced to talk about poo! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

How you doing Jess? :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've spent the day de cluttering the bedroom. Re aligning the feng shui and filling it with images and evidence of our love... I feel better for doing that. I've also decided to give Joe and ultimatum about working with this woman. I'm feeling stronger today.


----------



## SBB

Good Jess! Be prepared for either answer, but honestly he's got to see that going away with her is unacceptable... 

When is he back? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good- I'm glad you're fighting now. You really can't be going to counselling and fighting for the relationship if he's going on trips with her- it just won't work! The decision he makes will tell you all you need to know xxx :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Have her and her husband got kids Jess? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

I don't know if they have kids... I doubt it... she's very young... compared to me! He's back tomorrow, but I think we'll both feel in limbo until Weds... It's his birthday on Tues.. A friend of mine has just asked me to go to Monte Carlo with him to work for a week... I'm so tempted, but don't think I could leave lili for that long...


----------



## Euronova

meant Cramps... but feeling crap too!! this said, it seems to have gone under control... I really thought i was going to finally give in and be sick earlier (i am such a baby, i hate being sick, makes me all teary)

Jess - it's good to hear you seem to be feeling more in control!


----------



## babyloulou

Who would you leave Lili with? Joe?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah... it might be good for him... He can live in my shoe's for a week.


----------



## SBB

V I get teary too if I'm sick! 

Jess yeh it might do him good... Might do you good too :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Omg totally leave him with lilli! They need to bond and him see how important u are.


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I honestly think that it's a good idea (if you want to go of course) - it'll give him a taste of your life AND give him a chance to bond better with Lili!! It'll also give you a break and a bit of headspace xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

It is staying in a 5 star hotel on the front in Monte Carlo...


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'd need to get time off of work...


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> It is staying in a 5 star hotel on the front in Monte Carlo...

Do it!!!!! :D 

It'll show him you can leave him for a bit and be strong!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Have you got any holiday owing at work?

Have you told any of his or your family/friends what is happening? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I've told my family and some of my friends. Joe's family don't know. I have 4 days left of holiday to take, but it's a really busy time at work right now. I'm really tempted... although the job sounds pretty hardcore and I've softened up being in the office for 4 years! :haha: But my friend is quite easy on the eye! ;)


----------



## babyloulou

Do it!!! &#57605;&#57605;&#57605;


----------



## Euronova

Definitely Go! That will show him what you have to do in the house with Lilli when he is away and it will show him that you can be independent and strong! It's a perfect opportunity!


----------



## SBB

Go go go!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah, that's the hard part... the one on the busy street is beautiful, but is it worth the hassle and the noise...and we would be so tight for cash. being an older home we are scared the pipes could go bad or something, and we truly would NOT have any money to fix them.

The one in River Heights (the small one) is not my favorite, but could we fix it up and resell it for some good money...presumably. And with the extra money we save, we can redo the kitchen, landscape, etc etc..& we wouldn't be strapped for cash and we could afford luxuries...and it's on the SAME block as my mom and dad!

The Nibley one isn't huge...but nice size and attached garages are wonderful for our HORRIBLE winter weather. AND IT'S NEWer, so no worry about things breaking down, really.

Suz-we weren't really in a rush until recently. We are soooo house hungry. We feel so resentful paying rent when we can use it as forced savings once we are in a home...ya know? Building equity would be nice.


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: I posted and was like WOOOOOAH! I am not caught up....


----------



## Onelildream

Jess-might do him some good to worry about you! Maybe you could casually mention how much you;d like to "run away with him" lol. I'm only kidding you know...but seriously, not that I believe in an eye for an eye, but going on a trip with a man and having Joe watch lili, he might be a little more appreciative when you return


----------



## SBB

^^^ exactly! 

I didn't know you rented. Still better to waste a bit of money and find the right house than be saving money and regret rushing into it. Nibley sounds like the middle one and least compromise to me.. 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I wouldn't play off the leaving with your friend thing as a bit of revenge though... it won't help the situation any to play those kinds of games as much fun as it may seem to make him squirm.
I DO like the idea of taking a break for you and leaving him to watch Lili (hey, didn't he just complain that you don't do enough stuff for yourself? lol!).
I wouldn't want it to interfere with counseling though.


----------



## SBB

No I don't think Make it a revenge thing at all. Just going for a week with a man and leaving him to cope might be enough to make him think a bit harder... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey Chell, I did not like the 1904 sq ft house at all. The next bigger one up is okay, decent size lot so the yard is nice. BUT the big one you showed first makes those two (the interior) look way worse. 

sucky! wish you never saw the busy street house so you wouldnt be tempted!


----------



## Onelildream

so true, Casey. I just need to forget it. Hubs came home for lunch and threw in a few wildcards too. ugh!


----------



## lisaf

I sent Cat a FB message a few days ago just letting her know I've been thinking of her and hope she's ok.
She replied:
"thanks Lisa. We are hangin in there. Kinley had a really good day today. Say hi to the girls for me. hugs"


----------



## kcw81

That's good Lisa. Haven't heard about cat in awhile. 

I donated some more milk today to this lady who just adopted a 1 week old boy. I guess she is taking drugs that enable her to actually breadtfeed a little. Crazy! But it's not enough and she doesnt want to use formula yet. She didn't talk too much about it- but I wish I knew the whole story! I think she might be single too cuz no dh or oh was mentioned. She had her dad with her. She might be gay. Anyway I wish I could have seen the baby!


----------



## lisaf

aw, good of you to help out! It feels so good to pass on the milk to someone who will use it!


----------



## kcw81

I know! And I hate to throw it out. How weird that she is lactating but wasn't pregs!


----------



## lisaf

lol, I'd think it was weirder if she was taking medication to lactate without a baby to feed ;)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell, I agree with Suz, don't compromise for money's sake. Go with your heart. Your home is such an incredibly important thing that you don't want to regret your decision ever. :hugs:

If I went away with my friend then of course it wouldn't be a revenge trip, but it might do Joe good to be on the other side of the fence for a while. If only it weren't for a while week... So tempted to go. Also a bit worried that if I do go and get drunk and seduced by the razzle dazzle of Monte Carlo that I may end up doing stupid that would make me no better than joe. The theatre is an incredibly seductive world to live in. When I was working actually in the theatre on the shows I was constantly tempted by many beautiful and handsome actors. I never wanted to do anything stupid which is why I took the job in the office. Less temptation. As pooh Bear would say "think think think"


----------



## Peach Blossom

There ate women out there who can lactate and don't have a baby... I watches a documentary once and this woman stimulated herself in to lactating and is now a wet nurse... Wierd just plain wierd...


----------



## lisaf

Could you go for only part of the week? I mean you can fly back on your own right?

The temptation aspect occured to me, especially because you are hurt and angry and may not feel much loyalty right now. If you can maybe minimize or avoid alcohol would that help?


----------



## Onelildream

Hubs and I talked more tonight. My brain is fried....but we might just buy a house that is cheap right now, fix it up and sell it in a few years... 5 years tops. Then we should have a better down payment for something else, or, who knows, we might move out of the valley... forced savings, something fun to do, and lots of money to mess around with if we go cheap. I just have to face that we cannot afford my dream home (right now) on a single salary... And I will not go back to work JUST to make a house payment...


----------



## Onelildream

yeah jess...if you go NOOOOO ALCOHOL!


----------



## Onelildream

oh, and Lisa/Casey- I have friends that adopted and she wanted to take the drugs to lactate, but her doctor said NO WAY...they are very dangerous and linked to ovarian cancer...because it is such a rare drug, the testing is limited on it, but there was a high correlation. Scary, huh?


----------



## Onelildream

I was messing around finding what the cheap house could look like... here's a facade pic that we could emulate... plus. imagine an entirely new kitchen, better paint choices, hardwood floors, vinyl fencing and front banister...and eventually a master bedroom/bath over a garage being added on...all for about 40k....Then, we could sell it for over 175 in that neighborhood, EASILY.
 



Attached Files:







river heights home.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 1









what shutters, flower boxes and a new vinyl porch can do.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry, I am probably boring everyone... I sure do appreciate your input though! It is really helping me out...


----------



## kcw81

Ha cool chell! Ok good call on saving money and being able to live comfortably, ie not having to forgo dinners out or a cute new pair of winter boots and stuff like that. Stuff for the kids too. 

Weird weird this drug for lactation. Seems sooooo unnatural but we took clomid...

So Jess you are up late. U are gonna be tired! Are you feeling a bit manic? Do u get manic? Just curious... Since you mentioned possibly getting a bit wild on the trip and also u are up late and also you are doing cleaning sprees.


----------



## Onelildream

so I am super bored bc hubs fell asleep on me...I watched movie trailers for next year's movies. lol. not one but TWO Snow White and the 7 dwarfs movies are coming out! A bit risky, I'd say.


----------



## kcw81

Good night ladies. Wanna chat more but i
Shouldn't. Xxoo


----------



## Onelildream

yeah, me too. G'night. I have nothing good to talk about anyway.


----------



## SBB

Chell do houses up and sell, that's how we've always moved up the ladder, and you're more protected in a recession. A totally renovated house on a busy road seems a risk... 

Yeh Jess maybe don't get drunk! Is there any way you could go for less than a week? 

What have your family/friends said about the situation? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls! :hi: I've been up all night again! Grrrrrrr!! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Morning lou... Sorry you've had a shit night again &#57608; 

If I adopted a baby I would totally want to BF it! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Morning (well afternoon) Everyone!
Slept for nearly 13 hours.... I wish i was still asleep as I am still nauseous!

How is Baby Chloe??


----------



## SBB

Erm V I wouldn't be complaining that 13 hours sleep is not enough with Lou around!!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

V- :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:
&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;&#57619;


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey girls. 

Chell if you can make that much on a do up then go for that! I love decorating places and doing them up!!

Casey, I was up early... Lili woke up. She still has jet lag! And when things start going wrong, yeah, I do tend to try and get order back where I can which is usually my flat! 

I went shopping today and bought some new underwear! I used to be 36C, then went up to 36E and now I'm 34D!! My waist is 23 inches and I've lost 22kg since giving birth!!

I'm going to give joe the ultimatum tonight. I don't think I can get the time off work to do the job in monte Carlo.. It would have to be for the whole week! 
But it was nice to be asked! 

V.. Never mention sleep!! Lou gets the guns out!!


----------



## SBB

23 inch waist?!?!?! I'm pretty sure that's the size of sammuels waist! 

Try and get the time off Jess? Show you are capable of doing something for yourself... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

23 inch waist!! Are you fucking kidding me!!!! :shock: Surely that's not even possible!!! :shock: I'm giving you a gun too :gun: - just for being so slim!! :gun:


----------



## Euronova

Sorry Lou! If any better, i had to get up to pee at least 10 times so not exactly that good a sleep!
Yes Jess, just be a bit brash and ask for the time off, you might even tell a bit of a lie, like you need to go to counselling on the extra day off you need or an hospital appt something like that! You can do it! 
I feel so sick today again... i think MS is now firmly settling in :( I just don't want to actually be sick... I am just so scared of throwing up... plus it's not like when you ate something bad.. I know already that throwing up won't make me feel better!!
:(


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry you're sick V :-(


----------



## kcw81

Sorry V about ms. Only 4- 6 more weeks of it! Haha sorry. Hopefully it will subside sooner than that.

Jess that's great about your weight loss! I haven't seen pics but it sounds like you are fit!

Lou sorry about all night. Geez. It's not fair poor girl. I don't know how u cope!!


----------



## SBB

I've just converted kgs into lbs that's 48 lbs lost! That's fricking amazing Jess! 

Seriously is 23 inches a typo? That is less than a size zero!! :shock: 

V I hope you feel better. I was never sick but felt awful, and I hate to say it but it didn't go til well after 20 weeks. But most people it goes around 12 weeks... 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

23 inches is what the Tailor wrote down in HK... Hope sh'es right! I spent a lot of money on the coat that's being made for me! My belly however is another story!! :haha: I'm not trying to lose weight... It's the thyroid thing! 

Lili has driven me crazy today... she has been so whigey and whiny... So glad she's gone to bed! :blush:

Here is something I've put together for Joe. The music is from our wedding... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY2-PStyeQk


----------



## Euronova

This is beautiful but it seems as if you are trying to win him back when really he should be the one making efforts and apologising after what he has done to you. I know he said he is not sure he wants to be with you and seem to want to be with this woman but still... he is the one that has something to get forgiven for!
I hope it makes him realise what he is loosing but I hope it is not saying once more that you let him get away with murder (as he says)
It sounds as if you are ready to take him straight back when really you should be the one questioning your future... having feelings for someone else is just not on!
If he said he was never ever going to see this woman (and so far he is not agreeing not to go travel with her or even for you to tag along)... would you just forgive him like that?


----------



## lisaf

I hope that video resonates with Joe and reminds him that there are good times he's walking away from. I could ALMOST be jealous of the thyroid thing if it causes that kind of weightloss.. .I mean obviously its really bad, but at least there is one benefit/side effect, right?

V- my morningsickness/super hungry phase did go away near the end of the first trimester, but then I got morning sickness again a few weeks later and that lasted the whole pregnancy. I felt totally ripped off because I was promised it would go away so I'm not going to lie to you about it :)


----------



## SBB

Jess it's lovely, you look amazing on your wedding day! Stupid slow Internet won't finish so I can't watch the last minute :growlmad: 
:rofl: at you in the sink!!! 

V I think it's meant to be a reminder that they have had lots of happy times and could do again... As opposed to trying to win him back as such... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's so sweet Jess!! I love the end with your bumps and then Lili. I hope he appreciates what an amazing person he has in you before it's too late xxx :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

this is what I'm going to say to him tonight. 


> I can not express in words just how angry I am with you and how very disappointed I am in you. Of all people, I never believed that you would behave in this way. The one thing I have always always thought of you is that you have high morals. I see now that I was wrong. Not only that, but you promised me that we would never get to this point again. You are just as guilty if not more than me of not expressing how you feel. At least I wrote to you on more than one occasion to tell you how I felt and feel. Yet you did nothing to remedy it or even take it on board.
> 
> I have now risen above the emotional haze of the last few days and have a clear view of what needs to happen.
> 
> You have betrayed my trust and dishonoured the vows we made to each other. You don&#8217;t deserve my trust, my fidelity or my love. It shouldn&#8217;t be me begging you. I won&#8217;t beg any more. I won&#8217;t plead with you. I deserve more respect than that.
> 
> It&#8217;s not just you who has to make a decision on whether you want to be in this relationship anymore. I don&#8217;t know if I can ever trust you again. I don&#8217;t know if I can ever believe you again. I don&#8217;t know if I can forgive you. Not just for having feelings for someone else, but for even thinking of walking out on your wife and young child for whatever reason. I don&#8217;t know if I want to stay married to that man.
> 
> If we are to work things out you need to be completely committed to us as a family. You need to be dedicated to the task of rebuilding our relationship. I have never given you an ultimatum about anything, but I am going to now.
> 
> If we are to work, if we are to even start on the road to recovery you must agree to sever all ties social and professional with her. You can find another producer for the FFI job, and how you deal with connected pictures is up to you. I am not being unreasonable. Anyone else would ask the same thing. You brought this on yourself and I will not feel guilty for asking this of you. You have no right to resent me for asking this of you either. If you cannot do this one thing then there is no hope for us. I will not budge on this. It is the only condition I am setting.
> 
> You don&#8217;t have to answer me now, but I want you to make up your mind before our session on Wednesday.
> 
> I have taken my rings off. They are in the bedroom by the Buddha. When you feel ready to make a full commitment to me and Lili you can place them on my finger again.
> 
> I love you, but as you have shown, love is obviously not enough.


----------



## SBB

:cry: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Good Jess, that Is very clear. Can you read it to him then hand it to him so he can study it later to think about it?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, that's a good idea. Wish me luck ladies... he'll be home in an hour!


----------



## Euronova

wow, that and the video make much more sense together... I really hope things will work out in the end... you really deserve it.

.... great.... if anyone else tells me the sickness might never go, I am the one who will get the guns!!!! I want to have a glowing 2nd trimester :(


----------



## kcw81

Luck and hope he listens hard and changes around. Luv ya


----------



## Peach Blossom

V, I didn't have any sickness, but I was knocked for 6 for the whole pregnancy... I never got that glow!!


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I think that letter is perfect! Are you going to be there when he gets back? Or are you going out and leaving the letter?

V- I felt fine for the first trimester and then horrible for the 2nd and 3rd. Everyone different! You might get the elusive glow :lol:


----------



## kcw81

Don't ask me about it cuz I did pretty good the whole preggo time! Lucky. Jess I want u to report as soon as u are up to it! We want to know what he says.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm going to read it to him Lou, that way I can see his reaction and I don't feel like I'm copping out by leaving a letter and running away... bit nervous...


----------



## Euronova

yes good luck Jess! I don't think you can be more clear than that. I think he will be stunned to see how strong you are about it. All crossed for you!

Well.... i don't mind nausea if it's not too intense and I know for sure that is all that is coming... I just don't want to be sick and literally planning my day like a food battle against sickness... I will not be sick!


----------



## SBB

Good luck Jess!! :hugs: We love you :hugs: 

V that 'glow' is just sweat :haha:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Jess :hugs: xxx &#58152;&#58152;&#58152;&#58152;&#58152;&#58152;&#58152;&#58152;&#58152;&#58152;&#58152;&#58152;&#58152;


----------



## Peach Blossom

LOve you girls. Really wouldn't be coping so well if it wasn't for you guys. xx


----------



## Euronova

lol... sweat.... lol
What you are going through Jess is really making me realise how any relationship, no matter how perfect it seems can easily be sent off track.
Anyway, I am so grateful for OH listening to my cravings and going to the shop to get all the ingredients to cook me some lasagna tonight :) and for a change, I am making a point of making him really realise how happy I am (when really i have been a miserable cow all day...)
He is a personal trainer so very fit and loads of yummy mummy floating around so even though I have to trust him 100%... I do get worried what the pregnancy will do to my body and our couple... 
Jess, i have everything crossed for you here, and I hope he agrees to work at it and give it 100% to sort it out, you and Lilli deserve nothing less than that!


----------



## SBB

Jess any update? :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Much as I expected... Wait until counselling to discuss it.... I didn't cry. I didn't lose it. Going to bed now. Love you girls. Xx


----------



## babyloulou

Did he not even react Jess? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Not really no. Just sat quietly, said he completely understood everything I'd said, but that we should wait until Wednesday... Not sure an hour will be enough!! Xx


----------



## Euronova

:( i really hopes he gets thinking about all this... I just can't believe someone right in their mind would waste all you have built.... 
Spoke with my mum, she said her sickness definitely stopped at the second try (well so she says as it was between 40 and 30 years ago!)
I think I might have the tiniest of bump, it's not really like a bump, it's like a tiny swelling just under my underwear elastic mark. definitely something I have not noticed before!


----------



## SBB

Good night Jess. Well dOne for keeping your cool, I hope he has a good think about things... :hugs: 

V make sure you take lots of bump pics - even now! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Good night Jess. I hope it hits home with him! Are you sleeping in the same bed? X


----------



## kcw81

Sorry he is putting it off Jess but at least he heard you and can think about that till wed. Good night.

Suz can I freeze homemade hummus? I think I can but not sure. Also what do u serve it with for a baby with no teeth? Just by spoon?


----------



## babyloulou

I don't know about the freezing thing Casey but I give it Ben on breadsticks. He's got 4 teeth now and chomps and eats them well but even before he had teeth he sucked the hummus off and just gummed the breadsticks to death!!! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Jess - you are so strong and brave for reading him that letter. It was really really well-worded. I really hope you guys can work this out. I'm so sad for you though because he doesn't seem sorry :( 

V - I didn't mean to issue a dire warning, lol.. even when my sickness came back, it was NOTHING like the first tri and was usually triggered by something that grosses me out even when I'm not pregnant (dog poop, cat puke, fishy cat food etc)

Busy day today. DH seems to want one day to do nothing at all, but I feel like we don't do enough and the only way we keep things under control is by doing some of it each day. I understand the desire for a whole day of nothing to do, but really he has to bust his butt more days of the week if he wants that day off, am I right?


----------



## kcw81

I think it might be too strong of garlic but I am not sure. I guess it tastes okay, I made chickpeas mixed with edamame and just put in lemon juice and a tiny bit of garlic powder and olive oil. it tastes fine without tahini, pretty much like the real thing. I googled it and some ladies said it was okay to freeze so I guess I will go with that! ha. internet advice, gotta love it.


----------



## lisaf

Trying to decide what to feed Daniel tonight.. feeling bad about him having avocado so much, lol! Thinking of sweet potatoes? He just sucked on the watermelon a bit so we might do some of that again.


----------



## kcw81

I hear most babies love sweet taters! I know I do. Sorry yr dh wants to be a bum today. My dh worked , baby proofed a couple drawers , and will babysit while I go see Drive movie tonight. Nice of him. He's paying it forward for something I think. :) ps babyproofing drawers is a pain! So is installing baby stair gates. At least my dh makes it look hard. There are screws and drills and oh my! Thank g I don't have to do it.


----------



## lisaf

lol.. we still have to get around to that. already have the gates up though thanks to the dog :)


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- love you Hun! I totally cried. Seriously still crying. Video was great and the letter was amazing. I am so proud of you. I wish that butthole would react a little remorseful. I want to hit him with my shoe. Repeatedly.

Connors second tooth came in today!!!! He's sooooo cute. Thanks for your advice ladies. Seriously. I friggin love you all! We fasted and prayed about it today and thought there's no better way to make a decision than to ask God. I know, I know, I'm soooo Mormon, right?! Haha. Anyway we did. We feel great now! We've decided to stay in our neighborhood. We absolutely loooooove where we live and we love our neighbors. Seriously, I could probably name 90% of my neighbors from 6 blocks north and 4 city blocks wide. That's how tight (as in close) my neighborhood is. The thought of leaving it is difficult, like we would be abandoning family. so we decided, why not stay for awhile, buy a cheap house, and flip it? An old neighbor of ours just went to a nursing home and will sell her home to us for cheap... Like 125k. We would get 8k off from a grant, and it's 2500sq ft with a 1/4acre yard. Not too shabby! Of course it's an ugly rambler, but we'd looove a challenge for fixing the facade. So we'll see what tomorrow brings. :)

V- with my first two kiddos I had morning sickness from 7 to 17 weeks, and 6-21 weeks. But my third I was only sick for a week or two and no other time. So it really depends on the pregnancy, and you might be surprised and it could ease up! Like you talked about before with Casey, even though you feel like CRAP exercise will really help. It's the last thing you will want to do, but it helps. And eating is awful too but it helps if u always snack on something... And a sick but helpful tip.... If you do start throwing up.... Tomato soup tastes the same coming up as it does going down. Gross but I lived on that when I was throwing up 10+ times a day. :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

oh, yeah, Taco Bell tastes the same coming up too (not sure if you have that there) :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Great Chell! Sounds good to me, if you have a kickass neigborhood that is awesome! Money can't buy that! Hope you eventually had a snack later tonight. After my movie out by myself I walked by this frozen yogurt place where you make it yourself and pay by the ounce and I never tried that type of place before so I went in and filled up a big tub of peanut butter and chocolate yogurt and drove home eating it with one hand on the wheel. Yummy treat for casey! Its fun to take yourself on a date, you guys should try it.


----------



## Onelildream

Casey, you're so cute! Haha. When I was in high school we followed this drunk driver after the cops told us to stay on his tail. He was all over the place One hour later the cops came to get our statement for the ticket/ citation. They were in hysterics. When we told them drunk driving was dangerous and NOT funny, they sobered up and confessed their laughter; the guy driving drunk was, in fact, only trying to eat a few tacos (with both hands on the taco) and using his fat belly to steer! Our joke now, for poor, distracted, or drivers trying to eat is that they are being taco drivers. I hope you weren't being a taco driver!!! :rofl: now when I get pissed I just call people that instead of driving by and flipping them off... It gets the aggression out the same. Bahahaha.

I am going to a girls night this week. $5 paparazzi jewelry party. Have u guys been? Super excited!

Oh and one more thing, Casey. I got a sitter last week and went to a film festival on campus by myself. Driving without the kids was so liberating! I was blasting my music. Felt so good at the stoplight bumpin my music next to the old geezers. Hahaha I'm sure I looked super cool with my three carseats in the back seat.


----------



## Euronova

That's so funny you mentioned Tomato soup as my mum said it was her pregnancy sickness saviour. I might have to try although I am not particularly keen on the idea :)
I LOVE taco bell.... but we haven't got it here in England :(

Yes we have baby gates everywhere already with the cat and dogs. There are so good to help manage the little monsters! The dogs can play so much together they often need time out to calm down a bit!

I'm teaching French today, my client owns a restaurant so we meet up there. I hope I find something I want to eat on the menu, I am a bit worried.


----------



## Euronova

Oh and tomorrow I have an appt with my doctor, going to finally decide where I will be followed for the pregnancy and will be able to book my 12 weeks scan :)
So excited :)


----------



## SBB

V. Hope you found something nice to eat. 

Man I am SO sick of eating the same crap all the time. We need to get adventurous! 

Jess how are you doing today? 

Casey glad you enjoyed 'date night' 

Chell it was me, not god that told you what to do :haha: 
Glad it seems a bit clearer though. 

Took S swimming again today, he really just doesn't like it! All the other babies kick around the pool and he just points at stuff and looks around and drinks the water :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Suz, I'm ok... I'm feeling very feisty today. Very clear headed. :hugs:

I know what you mean about getting adventurous with food... I just can't be arsed to cook all the time... So bored with eating the same 4 meals over and over again though!

How often do you take S swimming?


----------



## kcw81

Hey girls - Jess , feisty? Hmm. Better than mopey I guess. Can't wait till wed.

Chell, taco driver haha!

You guys my sister is having serious pains and she wrote me saying these symptoms - wondering if u have any clues? She doesn't have health insurance and she is having trouble getting time off to go check a clinic. We are all experts of our areas down there near the pelvis so thought I might check with u all . 

"have a small dull pressure pain in my lower abdomen... pelvic area.*lower right ride of pelvic region.*which is basically my uterus area. and im freaking out.. like my ovary area. on the right side.

Last week beginning i got my period and i had an attack of the worst pelvic pain i have ever had in my life. i felt like i was in labor. i was on the floor of the bathroom on my knees hunched over for like an hour i couldn't move and i almost went to the hospital. but i called in sick that day and then slept it off. Now i just have this constant dull pain down there.*And my hair is thinning."


----------



## Peach Blossom

Possibly a cyst on her ovary? Poor thing. :hugs: x


----------



## kcw81

Yeah that's what I came up with too! Thru google. Crap hope it's not a big deal.


----------



## SBB

Jeez I don't know Casey, yeh I guess a cyst. After her period? Was gonna say maybe just ovulation but can't be....

Glad you're feeling feisty Jess! 

What 4 meals do you cook? Our only meals really are: 

Thai Curry
Pad thai 
Fajhitas
Chilli (don't do this a lot) 
Home made wedges 
Cous-cous and vegetables 
Nachos
Pasta

BORED!!!! Make me some yummy vege suggestions girls :D 

I take him every week to water babies ... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Sammuel has been asleep for about an hour and a half... He won't wake up - danny is playing really loud drums and he's not even flinching! Don't worry he's definitely alive! 

We had cut out the afternoon nap but the last few days he's been so tried he's got really upset at the end of the day so I thought I'd let him have a little nap when I fed him earlier. Sure I will regret it later! He must be tired or confused and think it's night time!! 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

I just got a new meal together last night. Trader Joe's rocks.
Basically got a bag of dried cheese tortelini, cooked it up, drained it... threw in a carton of creamy tomato and roasted red pepper soup, a bag of frozen veggies and a tablespoon of pesto... YUM
My DH was totally sceptical but it was actually really yummy.

I also just made lasagna on Friday.


----------



## kcw81

Haha you guys and yr cooking. I am so weird i just dont cook. If I eat it, it's cold. Huge salad with lots of cheese and bread. I dont even want warm food really unless I am getting a pizza and even then I want it room temp.


----------



## kcw81

Suz hopefully u won't pay for the extra nap later! He is probably just growing.


----------



## SBB

That sounds quite good Lisa! 

Casey I forgot to answer re homous. Not sure why you think I am the expert on freezing stuff!!! 
I gave sammuel some chickpea burgers with a lot of garlic in - his wee has smelt like garlic for 3 days :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Casey raw food is much healthier any way!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Raw is soooo easy! I don't know why I think u r the expert either! Ha. I think actually Ellen was .


----------



## lisaf

raw has higher risk of food-borne contaminents  so there! ;)
I love cold left-overs, but I love fresh hot food.


----------



## kcw81

aww poo on you my immune system is superman from all the contaminants I eat.


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's had fish three days in a row! My wetbag stinks of fish and rancid wee from his cloth nappies today :sick: &#58380;


----------



## SBB

Yeh Lisa I am totally a hot food person. But the nutrients are much much higher in raw food... 

I love food REALLY hot. And sometimes quite burnt :haha: so I must get almost no nutrients.... Do you think if I eat a MASSSIVE portion I can get away with it :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

:sick: lou!!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Weird suz! I can't taste stuff if the temperature is too hot, like pizza, I can't taste it as much unless it's cooled down to room temp. Then it's yummy! Hey Lou that sounds lovely. What a nice aroma .


----------



## Peach Blossom

I was told not to eat raw food cos it's harder for the body to digest... Lightly steamed is apparently best. 

We have chilli, pie and chips, sausage and mash or spaghetti Bol... Sometimes we throw in a Thai curry... Bored!!

Are you cutting out naps? Lili still has one in the morning for 40 mins and a2 hour one in the afternoon. Should I be cutting down?


----------



## babyloulou

I like food burnt and hot too!! :lol: I always have to reheat takeaways in the oven cos I can't stand lukewarm food!! :sick:

Jess- doesn't Lili STTN? If so then I wouldn't mess with her naps- just let her drop them herself!!


----------



## lisaf

My dad always claimed the burned bits were the best for you :haha:
I loooove burnt cheese, lol!


----------



## SBB

I think food heated to up to 40 degrees is still considered raw... I don't really know much about it.... :shrug: 

No Jess, I only cut out the nap because he was wide awake come bed time! If he'd nap and still go to sleep easy I'd do both... We'll see how he goes. Think he'll be asleep soon but it's usually 7 x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, she STTN... I'll let her drop them... Let that not be for a very long time!! :)


----------



## kcw81

I think u should keep naps as long as lilli wants them! You will know when she wants to drop it. I think Jimmy will end up dropping his afternoon nap, he is always the odd baby. Most babies drop the morning I hear.


----------



## babyloulou

Ben did a 4 hour stretch last night- I was really hoping for it again- but he's gone a got a nasty cold today! :-( He can't stay asleep for more than 5 minutes! He's snotty, coughing, red eyes etc... He's sobbing and so upset! I've had to come to bed with him in my room!

How are things Jess? How's Joe being? X


----------



## SBB

Poor Ben :( boohoo! Sammuel is a bit snotty too, but not too bad. 

He went to bed at 9.10!! So over 2 hours late after the afternoon nap. 

I don't mind and it was nice to lie with him for a while, it just means it's now nearly 10 and I don't want to be working! 

x x x


----------



## lisaf

aw poor Ben! As if he needs anything to disrupt his sleep further!


----------



## SBB

How often are weaned babies still BF in the day? I fed S at 9am then not again til 4pm and he wasn't asking for it! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Poor Ben, I have Lili calcold... It helped her sleep. It's not meant for babies, but it used I be and nothing has changed. They changed the age cos people were sedating their kids with it!!

Suz, Lili has 5 bottles a day still... Should she be having less?

Joe is behaving like nothing is wrong. I managed to call in a favour from an old boss and he's agreed to pass Joe's script to the producer of Slumdog Millionaire. Not even a thank you.... So angry... Think I'm in the 3rd stage of grief!! Tomorrow is his birthday. We're taking Lili swimming and then having lunch at pizza express... Had arranged to meet a friend for lunch, but forgot it was joes birthday.... Probably just as well as we had a thing once upon a time....


----------



## SBB

Jess I thought that was the one they changed the age cos a couple of babies died :shock: I might be wrong though :shrug: 

No she shouldn't be having less, I just wondered what the other babies were doing really. Usually I just feed him a few times a day but he seems quite happy to cut out the lunch feed :shrug: I have been giving him some water to make sure he's not dehydrated... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess why didn't he even say thank you? Is he being cold or just not being anything? 

Have you mentioned the trip you got asked to go on? Even if you're not going you could say you want to then say your work wouldn't give you the time off.

I know that's kind of game playing, it just seems like he needs something to think about!!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I researched it quite thoroughly, but I didn't see that story. I've only given it to we a few times and in a very small doseage. My dad said it should be ok. I gave it to her when I was desperate!


----------



## SBB

I may have it totally wrong anyway!!! I usually do ;) if you researched it then I'm probably thinking of something else... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Calcold/Medised/CalpolNight (all have the same ingredients) were all changed to 2yrs plus a while ago as they had caused heart defects in some babies according to the research I read. It then was changed to 6+ as it also affected toddlers by causing irregular heartbeats, palpatations and hallucinations too. 

Now I've typed that though I can't find the research I read!!! They were banned completely in the US though!


----------



## babyloulou

Here it is - I actually read a report that someone had posted somewhere- but it said pretty much the same as this. They were saying in the medical report thing that rumours have spread that it's just because of parents ODing their children that it was changed- but that it wasn't the reason. It said it had been used for years but had NEVER been tested for safety on babies :shock: It reported allergic reactions, heart irregularities, hallucinations and some deaths.

This article mentions some of it:- 
https://feww.wordpress.com/2009/03/02/cough-and-cold-remedies-can-kill-children/

I wish there was a safer alternative cos Ben can't breathe at all! :cry: He's been crying for hours :-(


----------



## kcw81

Why does Ben get colds so often? The pool? Who gives it to him? Not u. Sorry Lou.

Jess sorry Joes bday is tomorrow- awkward and bad timing. I would ignore it. Postpone it. I feed Jimmy bm bottles 6 times a day but he eats alot still- mostly bm not much solids. He is probably 80-90 percent bm still calorie wise.


----------



## babyloulou

He gets a cold that last a week with every tooth Casey :-( Although this cold is from the girl we go to the Fun Club with on a Friday I think! She was spluttering all over us. Loads of snotty kids there too!! :haha:

Ben still feeds twice in the night then first thing in the morning, again after lunch, then sometimes again at 4- then last feed at about 7. X

He's still not asleep :-(


----------



## kcw81

Oh sorry I saw the original post about feedings per day was suz and for weaned babies. So whatever if u are interested Jimmys not weaned and eats 6 bottles a day. He grazes on solids the rest of the day but not enough to call a full meal.


----------



## kcw81

Lou I am sorry buddy. Hope he wears out and just zonks out poor thing.


----------



## babyloulou

He's asleep on my bed now!  Snoring very loudly and snottily!! :haha: Right I'm off to sleep too while he is as it's 1:16am here already! :-( 

Night night :hi:


----------



## lisaf

Does vapo-rub and a humidifier help Lou?

Speaking of solids... Daniel CHOWED down tonight on zuchinni/courgette. He just shoved a stick in his mouth and chomped down until it was just a nub.. ate the skin and all.. polished off 3 sticks (thats about 3/8ths of a zuchinni the way I cut it up).
He's still not sure what to make of the sweet potatoes... but I am sure enjoying the leftovers!! :) :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Yay Daniel! Good eater! He has how many teeth now ?

Lou I really hope he stays asleep! 

What's a courgette? Are u still pumping Lisa? How many times a day and what is yr output? Just curious.


----------



## lisaf

courgette is zuchinni.. I just translated for the UK girls :) 
He has no teeth at all! :) Still manages to chomp down on it!

I still pump, but my supply is actually very well matched to his needs now.
He eats 4 bottles of 6ozs each through the morning/day. Then I BF him before bed (and lately during the night when he wakes up).

In the morning I pump 8-10ozs or so... then pump 6ozs at each of my 2 pumps at work. Then I pump 3 ounces or so before bed. (if I skip that bedtime pump then my daytime supply dwindles :( ) I think I end up with maybe 6 extra ounces once a week now instead of daily. My freezer supply is almost gone since I gave all the older stuff away (still have 1 batch to be picked up) I only have about 7 bags that are 'current'


----------



## lisaf

courgette is zuchinni.. I just translated for the UK girls :) 
He has no teeth at all! :) Still manages to chomp down on it!

I still pump, but my supply is actually very well matched to his needs now.
He eats 4 bottles of 6ozs each through the morning/day. Then I BF him before bed (and lately during the night when he wakes up).

In the morning I pump 8-10ozs or so... then pump 6ozs at each of my 2 pumps at work. Then I pump 3 ounces or so before bed. (if I skip that bedtime pump then my daytime supply dwindles :( ) I think I end up with maybe 6 extra ounces once a week now instead of daily. My freezer supply is almost gone since I gave all the older stuff away (still have 1 batch to be picked up) I only have about 7 bags that are 'current'


----------



## Euronova

Morning Ladies!

I hope Laura had a better end to her night!

Pick up MIL from the airport last night, she was coming back from a weekend away.
OH took her to the airport and she asked him "have you guys thought about any names yet??" so Oliver told her a few ideas we had, she just went "ummm.... " and then said "you know I really really like the name Amélia" and as Oliver did not react much she then added " I really like Amélia, will you make sure that you tell V that I really like Amélia"... Oh dear the muddling starts!!!
When I picked her up, it turned out she went shopping and could not resist buying the baby a bib... we have been trying to be good and not buy anything until at least the 12 weeks scan... it is very cute and I know she meant well but I wanted to be the one buying something for the baby first.... 
I know her intentions are good... it's just my mum would never make that sort of mistake, she would not try to force a name on us and she would buy things for us at this stage and definitely not something for the baby yet....

Anyway, off the the gynaecologist at lunch time, I am hoping I will finally be referred and meet my OB or midwife at the hospital later on in the week or next week.

Speak soon xx


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

I forgot to tell you all that I text Laura on Sunday. She is fine but hasn't had chance to come on as she said two kids is loads harder work than she was expecting! She BF for a couple of days but said Chloe was feeding loads and she couldn't keep up so has switched to formula. She says she'll try to get on soon x


----------



## megs79

Hi there everyone - remember me?!!! Just wanted to pop in and say hello to you and your BEAUTIFUL babies! Congrats Laura - i'll always remember you sending me those opks and now you've got 2 little cuties!! 

Frida turned one yesterday - I'll add a pic of her.

Have had a little look at the recent posts and Jess I just wanted to say so so sorry about the hard time you are having. I really hope it helps in some way tomorrow. :hugs:

I'll try and pop in more often - not posted for absolutely ages!!

Lots of love xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0020.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Meg :hi: Lovely to see you honey!! :hi: 

We all keep up on Facebook too if that's easier for you?

Frida is gorgeous!! :flower:


----------



## megs79

That is a bit - I'm megan sheer on there and my profile pic is of me and Frida on the grass 

Ben - and all the babies in fact - is a stunner! x


----------



## babyloulou

I've added you Meg! It really is lovely to see you! I was wondering about you the other day :hugs: xx


----------



## megs79

Ace! Does Ellen still come on here too? x


----------



## babyloulou

She did up until about a month ago but then she disappeared! :shrug:


----------



## kcw81

Hi Meg! Glad to see u. Frida is cute! 

V- thats the trouble with telling her early, she's gonna start nosing into yr biz early! 

Hi Lou! Ben ok?

Jimmy woke in the middle of the night wailing. It's been awhile. Nothing was wrong so I just gave him a small bottle and shushed and he calmed down thankfully. He was so frantic poor thing must have had a bad dream or something. 

Jess what r u doing today?


----------



## Onelildream

Casey- have u heard if night terrors? They are awful for children! Start about now and go up to school age. :(

Meg- hi! Nice to see you. Frida is beautiful! Will add u on FB now. :)

V- don't be upset about her buying something. That is what a loving gma does. That's the risk u make telling people early. I had 3 miscarriages and retracting what I had told was the hardest thing to do. By the 3rd, we didn't tell anyone until after we had our 12week scan. Upside is that if u do miscarry, you will have loads of support. Catch 22.

Lou- thanks for the update on Laura.

Well off to submit paperwork and such for the ugly house. Hahaha. Connor went in for his 6 mo appt yesterday; 16#8oz and almost 27 inches. 75% head circumference


----------



## lisaf

Aw crap, that reminds me Daniel's appt is this friday.. I am still pouting about having to reschedule it! :(

Hi Meg!! Nice to see you again!

V - UGH, I don't know what it is with MILs. I don't know if its that they don't think about you as a person as much since their emotional/biological investment is with the grandchild first, then you 2nd (whereas mothers first emotional/biological investment is with you first and grandchild 2nd?). Or maybe its that we really can't just tell them off the way we would our own mothers?
Its too late since she already bought the bib. Ask her not to buy anything else or at least not to buy a specific item that you'd like to be the one to pick out first etc.


----------



## kcw81

Wow chell good stats on Connor! Nice and tall right? I gotta get Jimmy measured in length tomorrow cuz the doc was concerned at his 9 month that his height was lacking. Hope he grew but it doesnt seem like it!


----------



## SBB

Hey Meg lovely to see you, I'll add you on FB too! 

V seriously, just keep all names to yourselves and tell everyone it's a surprise. Otherwise they butt in and ruin every name you think of!! :growlmad: 
The bib is annoying, but try and just let it go... You'll buy lots of lovely things for the baby - and things more special than a bib! :D 

Good work on the eating Daniel! 

Chell good luck with the house... 

Casey - erm can't think of anything I need to say to you :haha: 

Jess how is your day? 

Lou did Ben do ok last night? 

Ok I'm done! :D

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

No- he was so poorly :-( He was sobbing and screaming most of the night. He's full on colded up today too!! Runny nose, red eyes, sneezing and a cough :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Poorly Ben....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/October%202011/e836ad7f.jpg


----------



## SBB

Poor Ben! :( hate it when they're poorly... 

You never get it easy do you lou? :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Good coverage suz! Ya there wasn't anything to say for me. 

With a kid crawling all over and grazing on solids and wrestling with the dog it is hard to keep up with the clutter and mess! There's just toys and shit everywhere! Plus Jimmy is permanently dirty. He's always got Muck on him from one thing or another, food, crumbs, hair, dust, ugh! I vacuum once a week but the kitchen floor is the tough area. Food fight central plus chompy sleeps there. It's overwhelming to always have crap around. But the minute u put it away the kid needs it all out again to look at everything. Jimmy always has a billon toys and hard books around him and empty boxes and it's like a jungle gym of clutter and he is happy.


----------



## babyloulou

Don't worry about it Case!! It's not important in the grand scheme of things! 

You're lucky only having to Hoover once a week! I have to do it at least once a day- sometimes twice- as our Labrador moults so much! :-(


----------



## lisaf

yikes, I'm sure I'll have to hoover more than once a week once Daniel is really moving around.. its our darned cats that shed everywhere!

Poor Ben! :(


----------



## kcw81

Crap! Now I feel bad- I know I need to vacuum more now! I thought I was doing heroics doing it once a week but u r right, the dog hair and food crumbs come back immediately! I should go every other day I think but its tough! Got a lot of space to vacuum.


----------



## lisaf

I have a very small space and its all I can do to vaccuum once a week.


----------



## Onelildream

Just do the high traffic areas, Case. :haha: I've nicknamed you.


----------



## babyloulou

Food crumbs are a problem in our house- Piper licks them up before they've even hit the floor!!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Onelildream said:


> Just do the high traffic areas, Case. :haha: I've nicknamed you.

Hey! You can't call that one! I've been calling her that for ages!!! :lol: :grr: :lol:


----------



## lisaf

I currently have lots of leaves that are blowing in under our door and getting tracked in on our shoes :( I'm hoping the tree outside is done shedding its leaves before Daniel is fully mobile and tries to eat a dead leaf :sick:


----------



## babyloulou

Same here Lisa! We've got leaves, muck and dog hair piling up now it's winter! The dogs trample so much crap in! When we go down in the mornings I have to stick Ben in the middle of the rug with a toy and hoover quickly before he starts crawling about!!


----------



## kcw81

Yay I like case. No one calls me that anymore! My dh pretty much calls me "hey you". 

Lou sorry about Ben. He's all snotty! Ohh I hate snot and boogers it makes me wanna puke! 

Lisa get ready for a messy baby.


----------



## babyloulou

Who inspired your wrath on your Facebook status tonight Suz? X


----------



## SBB

The postman lou!! Arsehole. 
I packed up an order and rushed to the PO, the postman was outside loading his van and I said please can you take this parcel, it's all paid for online. I asked really nicely. He said ok but you need to get it checked inside... Checked for what I don't know!! 
So I took it inside there was someone in front of me, and the postie walks in and collects another bag and says 'is that it?' to the woman, and went to walk off... So I said 'no you need to take mine!' and he just laughed, walked out and got in his van and drive off. 
The woman said 'the paperwork needs to be done ready for him'. Yeh I did it, online. He could have taken it he was just being a twat.

I know it's really petty but it's really upset me! I posted someone's order today when I could have waited, I asked him really nicely and he just acted like a total arsehole. :( 

My house is a shit hole most of the time. I Hoover about once a week too! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

What a total dickhead! He must get off on his postman powers.


----------



## babyloulou

Wanker!! I bet yiu felt like punching him when he laughed!? :growlmad: &#58390;

Oh and you're allowed to Hoover once a week when you haven't got two dogs!!


----------



## lisaf

what a jackass!


----------



## babyloulou

kcw81 said:


> What a total dickhead! He must get off on his postman powers.

:rofl: :rofl: &#57682;


----------



## SBB

Seriously I think that's what it was, he thought he had power?! 

Annoyingly, I'd blocked someone in, I WISH I'd blocked him in and refused to move til he took it. 

Lou I'd have loved to punch him right in the face! 

I just don't get people who go out of their way to be horrible... I know some people hate their job, but they still have to do it. So you can be horrible and resent it, and go home miserable, or be happy and nice to people and go home feeling good. Simples. :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He probably thinks he's too good for the job Suz!! :nope:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, sorry not to be on today. It was Joe's birthday. We took Lili swimming, went out for lunch, and went for a walk. His seeming indifference is really getting to me now. I told him that the present I bought for him was a hotel and spa weekend, but he didn't react in anyway... didn't even say thank you... And for some reason, which I can't explain to my conscious self I appear to be cooking him dinner... :loopy:


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sorry Jess :-( Have you called him on anything! Mentioned his indifference? X


----------



## lisaf

wow... he's lucky there isn't going to be any poison in his dinner... (maybe some spit though? :haha:)
I really hope you can get him to come around tomorrow at your counseling session :(


----------



## SBB

God Jess you must be ready to punch him just for a reaction!!! 

What time is counselling tomorrow? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Took Lili to be wieghed this morning... 13lbs 10! She's finally on teh 0.4th centile!! :happydance: I asked about the 12 month review and they said they don't do it. They target certain babies, but not everyone gets one... That's living in London for you!! :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

There is no point in saying anything... he just keeps saying wait until tomorrow...


----------



## Euronova

Sounds like he doesn't deserve dinner or a bday present! Treat yourself to it!! :)
Are you telling him that he is indifferent? what does he say?

In France we would say it sounds like that postman "was farting higher than his own ass" :)

Horrible heartburn and nausea here, had to go and have a nap as it seems I am ok only when I am sleeping :(

Got my prescription for my 12 weeks scan :) will book it tomorrow once Oliver tell me his availability....
It was the last time I will see my gynaecologist until I need contraception and started to chat to Oliver about it. I know it's early days but I really don't want to go back on BC - it was making me depressed anyway.
I mentioned to him that I hope he will accept to get ligatured once we are done having children... oh well... that was opening a can of worms!
So it seems he is well against it.... so basically I can have the children, get ripped apart in the process but he won't have a small op to be supportive at the end....
He is such a chicken, he is even bad when he has his blood taken but I really think that we have to do all the rest, surely he can do that for his family! (anyway loads of time to argue about it but I won't be giving up!)
No way I am the one getting ligatured, his turn!


----------



## Euronova

Where did you give birth in London? I think I will go private at Chelsea and Westminster. 
London can be so crap for health care... which part of London do you live in?

I really wonder what he will have to say... I hope he wants to work it out, but it does not sound like he is very keen at the mo :( Why can't men be like women and let it all out!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I live in Enfield. I gave birth in the 1970s, or otherwise know as Chase Farm Hospital... Complete dive of a place. I didn't even give birth in a birth suite because they said I wasn't in labour... Then we had to walk down the corridor in to a comon room and pick a frozen ready meal that they would heat up for you.... Even just after you'd given birth... and no one told me about it! If I hadn't asked I wouldn't have known... Really really glad they're shutting the maternity unit there!

I think his way of dealing with things is to build up barriers... I don't know what magic event will happen tomorrow night that will suddenly make him open up, but I am holding on to the thought that he wouldn't have suggested or agreed to counselling if he didn't want it to work... somewhere in the back of my mind I have a nightmare that actually he wants to tell me that he's leaving me, but wants a mediator there to stop me from going mental.... But I'm sticking with the positive thoughts until I'm proved wrong!


----------



## SBB

V wait til you've had the baby and he sees how hard it is - he'll def consider the snip then!! 

I had a friend in London who had an independent MW and homebirth and it was great, no idea about hospitals though sorry! Not that helpful obviously! If you can afford / are covered for private go for it, just make sure they don't intervene more than necessary to get you in and out quickly or whatever! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> ... somewhere in the back of my mind I have a nightmare that actually he wants to tell me that he's leaving me, but wants a mediator there to stop me from going mental.... But I'm sticking with the positive thoughts until I'm proved wrong!

I really hope not Jess. That would be very cowardly of him. :( 

x x x


----------



## Euronova

I am lucky I have this private insurance, although it is costing us a little fortune but it's been worth it ten times over!
I think I will go for midwife led care in the private wing of the chelsea and westminster, they should be more available than NHS midwife, you get a nice room and a menu to choose your food from and a TV etc :) Then if there is an issue, there is a consultant there at all time.

I really hope your OH will want to work it out, he sounds so strange.... you seems such an open person, and he seems so withdrawn.... I hope he speaks out tomorrow... you will have to make sure he has time to speak is mind... even if you have loads to say too.


----------



## lisaf

I worry that he'll say something like that Jess with him so shut down :(
Then again, maybe he did cheat on you and is shutting down out of guilt and figures he needs to tell you with a therapist there so you don't up and leave him and refuse to talk to him?

Horrible thoughts :( I dont' want to put bad ideas in your head.


----------



## Peach Blossom

They're all already there Lisa, so don't worry... Gonna be a long 24 hours!

I wish my insurance had paid for my maternity care... We have corporate healthcare... it did pay for a private FS though. Next time, if there ever is one, I will go to UCH or something... I am high risk so need looking after when I'm preggers!


----------



## kcw81

Hey Jess you know counseling takes more than one session right? I mean it's a process but tomorrow Is a good step. A positive step. Patience Is important. Joe is being a dildo. Acting like a child.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: :rofl: Dildo! :rofl: Yeah, I know it's gonna be a long process... but as you says, it's a start!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm so disappointed in how he's treating you Jess :-( I hope he sorts himself out! 

(I still find it so weird talking about Joe and knowing I used to watch him on TV in Bad Girls when he was an actor! :haha: )


----------



## kcw81

Haha I thought actors were good at expressing feelings? 

V- hold yr horses girl! U got a wAys to go before u need to tell yr dh to snip his balls!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Lou :hugs:


----------



## Euronova

Yes non of the insurance here would pay for all my insurance pay... i managed to get under the french healthcare as I am an expat :) And as you are entitled to see a gynaecologist every year and every month if pregnant, it's really nice care :)
Plus I pay into an extra private bit that will pay for private room etc (also pays form my contact lenses, glasses, dental care).... As far as i can see, I wonder how they make business as I am literally ripping them off! 
Once we will be married it will not be available to me anymore so we want to have our kids first.

He seems to really be holding his cards close to his chest and I think that is horrible, he must clearly see how much this is hurting you! Men can be such twats... go so angry when OH did not even want to talk about the possibility of him having the snip! 
Wether he likes it or not, it will come! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: casey, you're a comedy genius tonight!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh, and Lou, Dominic would never have behaved like this!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

I know I am feeling feisty as u say. Already said dickhead, dildo, and balls. Bullocks.


----------



## babyloulou

No he wouldn't!!! :nope: I dare you to say that to him!! Say "you were much nicer as Dominic"!! :rofl:


----------



## Euronova

kcw81 said:


> Haha I thought actors were good at expressing feelings?
> 
> V- hold yr horses girl! U got a wAys to go before u need to tell yr dh to snip his balls!

Yes i know there is ages to think about it... but I'd rather he realises it is something he is going to have to do at some point! I think banging on about it until he caves in will prob be the only way :haha:

But knowing me... he is such a wuss... I prob will end up having a ligature myself.... he is SO bad with any medical prob. He is SO healthy, he is literally NEVER sick so if he has the smallest issue then it takes MASSIVE proportions (well he is a man after all) I have never seem him with even just a cold... but if he has the tiniest headache... OMG.... I guess he would do my head in SO much after the op... maybe I'm better off having it myself...
As you said, ages to think about it! But not going down without a fight!


----------



## babyloulou

So are you sat in the same room together now Jess? Is he not talking to you at all? Or just chatting trivial shit but nothing important??


----------



## Euronova

Wow, he is a TV star  Will have to check it out!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: :rofl: that would go down well I'm sure!


----------



## babyloulou

It's a major op for a woman V and only a minor procedure for a man x


----------



## Peach Blossom

He's sat watching the football... not talking to me... not not talking, just not talking... if that makes sense... Hate this!

I burnt myself. :cry: I touched my forearm tothe handle of the roasting tin as I got it out of the over... I have TEFAL branded in to my arm! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

He used to be an actor V before he was a director. Did you ever watch Bad Girls? (based in a woman's prison?) His Dad is a very famous actor though!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Euronova said:


> Wow, he is a TV star  Will have to check it out!


Was, not anymore... he's a film maker now.


----------



## babyloulou

Ouch Jess!!! :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know... it hurts like buggery! Not that I know what buggery feels like you understand!


----------



## Euronova

Wow jut googled it, he even has a fan club! Yes i remember watching bad girls (in France - so in French lol)... he was really hot in there!
Seems to have such a nice, innocent face, a real trustworthy look.... men are rats!!


----------



## babyloulou

On a separate note - this baby is driving me insane!! :cry: We seriously have to do something! 2 and a half hours we've been trying to get him to sleep! He didn't sleep all last night or today! His eyes have purple bags and I just want to cry :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Peach Blossom said:


> I know... it hurts like buggery! Not that I know what buggery feels like you understand!

:winkwink: :winkwink: :winkwink:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Never trust an actor... I should know... I've been in love with enough of them! :dohh: 2 of them ended up together... whilst one of them was still with me... Stupid crazy world I live and work in... Why couldn't I have been an accountant or something! I'm sure there isn't as much bed hopping...


----------



## babyloulou

I bet there is Jess! :-( Offices are rampant places! :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm sorry about Ben and his sleeping... Do A&P powders work for you? xx :hugs:


----------



## Euronova

Are you acting too Jess?
I used to work in Media... the bed hoping was pretty bad there too!

Actually when I listen to my parents that are in their 60s and all that is going on with their friends... it seems it happens to anyone, anywhere!


----------



## babyloulou

I haven't been able to get them the last few times. He's got Nelson's ones at rge moment- but they don't seem to do much. This sleeping thing is not his teeth/cold/wonder week- it's just him! :-( It's been 9 months of no sleeping and just getting worse and worse :-(


----------



## Euronova

Hey, why don't you suggest his name to I'm a celebrity?? I am sure you would enjoy seeing him eat some cock or balls :D


----------



## lisaf

you have to aim for a guy who couldn't get laid even if he tried... thats what I did :haha:

I'm just hoping you get a clearer picture of what is going on in his head tomorrow :hugs:


V - make sure he watches the baby come out of you... after that, he will OWE you :haha:
After our son was born my DH offered to get the snip :haha: I think in part because he saw how crazy it was for a head to come out of there and figured he could do something minor like that for me.

Your OH does know that they numb the area first, right? :haha: When the time comes, see if you can find someone who has had it done to talk to him.. and promise him a ton of BJs in gratitude :)

Lou - I feel so bad for you and Ben, how are either of you functioning on so little sleep?


----------



## lisaf

Lou - I think you should keep a journal/chart of his sleep schedule (I use the term loosely) and then bring it to a doctor so they know you aren't exaggerating and tell them you are worried for his health with so little sleep.


----------



## babyloulou

lisaf said:


> you have to aim for a guy who couldn't get laid even if he tried... thats what I did :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: Your poor OH!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> you have to aim for a guy who couldn't get laid even if he tried... thats what I did :haha:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: Your poor OH!! :rofl:Click to expand...

I was pretty much kidding of course (for the record). Neither of us has people hitting on us all the time. But if women could see what a good guy he truly is, I'd have to beat them away with a stick. :cloud9: Or just tell them about what a slob he is, lol! Small price to pay though for the other good qualities.


----------



## babyloulou

lisaf said:


> Lou - I feel so bad for you and Ben, how are either of you functioning on so little sleep?

I think I'm starting to not function now to be honest! :-(

As for the doctor Lisa I have mentioned it to a few amd to the Health Visitor and all I'm told is to "shut him in a room and don't go in til the morning"- when I said I wasn't willing to do that then that was it :shrug: I even said that even if I did agree with doing that I really don't think it would work with Ben because he never just moans or cries- he's hysterical. I just got told "oh yes he'll probably be that distressed he'll be sick alot to start with- but he'll soon learn not to be when he's had to sleep in it a few times- and not to worry because although it does happen it's rare babies asphyxiate on their own sick" :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Bless your DH Lisa. :hugs: :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

lisaf said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> you have to aim for a guy who couldn't get laid even if he tried... thats what I did :haha:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: Your poor OH!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I was pretty much kidding of course (for the record). Neither of us has people hitting on us all the time. But if women could see what a good guy he truly is, I'd have to beat them away with a stick. :cloud9: Or just tell them about what a slob he is, lol! Small price to pay though for the other good qualities.Click to expand...

Awwwwwwwwwwww!!!! :flower:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh, Lou. :hugs: I wish there were something we could do to help you.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Swap? I'll swap you a non sleeper for a non eater!


----------



## lisaf

babyloulou said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Lou - I feel so bad for you and Ben, how are either of you functioning on so little sleep?
> 
> I think I'm starting to not function now to be honest! :-(
> 
> As for the doctor Lisa I have mentioned it to a few amd to the Health Visitor and all I'm told is to "shut him in a room and don't go in til the morning"- when I said I wasn't willing to do that then that was it :shrug: I even said that even if I did agree with doing that I really don't think it would work with Ben because he never just moans or cries- he's hysterical. I just got told "oh yes he'll probably be that distressed he'll be sick alot to start with- but he'll soon learn not to be- and not to worry because although it does happen it's rare babies asphyxiate on their own sick" :-(Click to expand...

I don't know, I feel like you've exhausted all your alternative options but I also know that even though I let Daniel fuss/cry a little, I simply have to pick him up if he's hysterical so I don't know what you should do :( Any chance on someone giving you enough of a break that you can go get some uninterrupted sleep? Or does he need to nurse still?

Obviously with him sick its worse and harder to leave him :(


----------



## babyloulou

He's not been eating much for the last month either Jess :-( I think it's the lack of sleep! He's dropped from the 91st percentile at birth down to the 25th :-(


----------



## Euronova

God Lou that's horrible!! Who in their right mind is giving that sort of advice!!!
Any way you could see someone you have not talked about it before? It might just take talking to the right person who will have the right attitude to help.
I am such a huge sleeper... i don't think I will cope well with sleep depravation.... can anyone remind me why I got myself into this? and why women do this in the first place?
The sickness, horrible birth, sleepless nights.... and the rest... we must be mad!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Will he drink from a cup Lou? Can you maybe express and leave hime with someone during the day time so that you can escape for a bit and sleep?!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, poor you and poor Ben. Have they said anything about the drop? Are they concerned at all?


----------



## Euronova

actually maybe it is a solution, to swap or have someone look after him for a week or so.... someone you trust and you know would not let him be so destressed he would be sick, but maybe someone that has less of an emotional attachment....
I don't know... i can't see why it would work, but then at least you would get a few good night sleeps


----------



## lisaf

Euronova said:


> God Lou that's horrible!! Who in their right mind is giving that sort of advice!!!
> Any way you could see someone you have not talked about it before? It might just take talking to the right person who will have the right attitude to help.
> I am such a huge sleeper... i don't think I will cope well with sleep depravation.... can anyone remind me why I got myself into this? and why women do this in the first place?
> The sickness, horrible birth, sleepless nights.... and the rest... we must be mad!

Lol... I do not cope well at all with sleep deprivation. After doing this once, I'm not sure I ever want to do it again.

But believe me... the laughs and smiles really really help. I'll see if I can get my video of Daniel being tickled on here (its on facebook)


----------



## lisaf

dang, I can't get the video on here while I'm at work


----------



## Euronova

if you want you can add me on Facebook - my name is Veronique Diss (pretty sure I am the only one!)
but no commenting about the pregnancy!! it's a secret! :)


----------



## babyloulou

He will have the odd sips of water from a cup with his food but still won't take expressed milk from a bottle or cup- so no I can't leave him with anyone. 

To be honest when I tell anyone professional they just keep saying "when he has a bad night and is waking every couple of hours make a note of it and we'll have another think if the sleep diary makes bad reading"! I then try and say "you're not listening- its every single night and he rarely sleeps for even an hour at a time! Most the time he wakes up at the end of every single sleep cycle- so every 30-45 minutes! And that's ALL evening, ALL night- EVERY night!" But it's like they don't know what to say when I say that! They either don't believe me or say "they've never heard of a sleeper that bad!" 

I spoke to my Cranial Osteopath woman again the other day (saw her in the supermarket :haha: ) - she said there's nothing she can do as he feels completely balanced and normal :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

There are 3 of you!!


----------



## lisaf

I found you but your security settings don't let me friend request you


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Lou... WHat about a sleep clinic? Do they do babies?


----------



## Euronova

really? wow
this should be me: https://www.facebook.com/veronique.diss


----------



## lisaf

yep, I knew it was you by pictures of your dog which you have viewable to the public, but no option to friend request.


----------



## babyloulou

Theres no "add friend" on your profile V xx


----------



## Euronova

changed my privacy settings so you should be able to add me now :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

We can't add you!


----------



## babyloulou

Peach Blossom said:


> Aw, Lou... WHat about a sleep clinic? Do they do babies?

As far as I know they'll only help if CIO hasnt worked!! And the doctor who told me that said "please NEVER do CIO with a baby like Ben!" and contradicted the other doctors I'd spoken to!!! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

V- you may have to change your friend request privacy settings long enough for us to add you x


----------



## SBB

I sent her a request fine :D 

Man you lot are chatty! Who's seen the John Lewis Ad? I cried! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSLOnR1s74o

Lou I don't know what to suggest, I'm sorry. I did ask at my AP group the other day and we chatted about it for a bit but they didn't come up with anything you haven't already tried :( 

x x x


----------



## Euronova

I have changed it now so hopefully it will be working soon :)


----------



## Euronova

I love the JL ad.... the first time i saw it I cried at the end... now I cry all the way :) Oliver laughs at me every time!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, Joe's done the John Lewis Christmas competition videos! The add would be so much better with a different song on it!

Lou, can you lie? :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

I understand your reasons for being against CIO, is there ever a point where you might have to consider it though? For both your and Ben's health? Is there a point where lack of sleep on his part is a bigger issue than the risks of CIO? Just curious.
I know with how hysterical he gets its an issue.

I think I saw a thread in Baby Club in the past week about trying to break the 30-45minute nap cycle issue... that something about rubbing their backs before they wake up helps them resettle before they get too awake? I know thats not a good solution for all night long long-term, but I wonder if you can sort of train his body to stay asleep longer that way?


----------



## Peach Blossom

He won't take a pacifier will he?


----------



## Euronova

wow Jess!!! You are a stunner!! what the hell is wrong with your man!!! arrrgggg...
Actually you all look great :)
Funny, you seem more "real" on Facebook :)


----------



## SBB

Poor sammuel is up screaming too :cry: he has been coughing loads and a but snotty... 

Think I might as well just go to bed! He won't settle for Danny but will for me...

X x x


----------



## SBB

We are real V :D 

Damn it we should have made you guess what we all look like first... Would have been fun! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

V - go check out the video on my wall of Daniel getting tickled :) Thats the kind of stuff that helps with the sleep deprivation.


----------



## lisaf

lol, she wouldn't have had to guess too hard with me.. just slap some long brown hair on Daniel :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:blush: thank you xx


----------



## babyloulou

He has a dummy Jess x

Lisa- I understand what you're saying - I have wondered that myself about the pros and cons of the sleep training V's the lack of sleep! :shrug: I've tried the rubbing his back thing but a slight touch wakes him up!!

What concerns me about sleep training is we did give in once and tried to get him settling in the cot instead of being rocked and Ste put his hand on him and "shushed" determined not yo give in- Ben screamed solidly for over 5 hours - we gave in instead of him in the end :-(

Suz- yeah I asked the attachment girls I met (through the child psychologist girl I did pregnancy yoga with) none of them had any suggestions! :-( They all just said they cuddled it out for the first six months and their babies started to self settle! The only advice I got was "pleeeeeeease don't do CIO" from them and the child psychologist!! 

P.S: I love the John Lewis advert!! Soooooo sweet!!! :flower:


----------



## babyloulou

Added you V x


----------



## lisaf

if you guys did the shh/patt thing for 5 hours, then I think that qualifies as trying CIO and should qualify you for help from sleep doctors!!!


----------



## Euronova

that is such a cute video :) yes that is definitely something that would make it all worth while :)


----------



## SBB

Lol Lisa! 

Ugh lou I just don't know :( it's so hard! I totally think CIO isn't going to work for him, or you anyway, but I just don't know what else to suggest. I've said to you loads of times if he just cried a bit for 3-4nights then slept better it would be worth it, but I just can't see it being that easy... 

The one thing guaranteed to calm sammuel down is watching videos back of himself on the iPhone! He loves it and lays there for ages. 

Did you try music? Reasonably loud? not nursery rhymes either, proper music!

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Euronova said:


> that is such a cute video :) yes that is definitely something that would make it all worth while :)

Thanks :) :cloud9: I'll admit the effect it has does wear off, but then they do something else cute that keeps you going. There is definitely a survival mechanism at work here, lol.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Suz!! He hates it!! Cries like someone's attacking him if you play any sounds when he's tired!! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Oh no lou! :( 

Lisa, I think you need some :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: 

We all know you're not qualified to speak of sleep deprivation! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Lol... ok, but I do have a sleep disorder that makes me feel like I am drugged up on drowsy medications even when I get enough sleep. When I don't get enough sleep I will fall asleep at inappropriate times like at work or while driving. So its extremely dangerous for me not to get enough sleep... doesn't that buy me any leeway?


Lou - does white noise even bother him?


----------



## babyloulou

He doesn't seem to care if it's on or not Lisa! Makes no difference!! 

He's still awake! :-(


----------



## SBB

Lisa, no. No leeway. 

:rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Sounds so bad.... :(
Can your OH take over so you can sleep tonight?


----------



## babyloulou

He's brilliant V- he helps loads - he's been up the last few nights too! No-one can sleep though- he screams the house down!! Our neighbour hears him and we're detached!! :shock:


----------



## Euronova

wow..... there is bound to be something not quite right... do you think he is in pain of some sort? once he is awake, if you let him get up and play with him does he still cry?
Is he overly tired or just not tired?


----------



## SBB

Bloody hell lou - I wish there was some magic trick you tried one day that just worked! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Steve, lou's man, is the best guy ever! He wins the prize for top dad I think based on what Lou says. He is practically breadtfeeding he helps so much!


----------



## babyloulou

On a brighter note though- Ben has learnt to stand by pulling himself up today (rather than us pulling on his hands!) here's a video- watch out for him biting his Daddy at the end! :haha:

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/October%202011/807fef42.mp4


----------



## SBB

Now that I would like to see!!! :haha: 

Actually, I wouldn't really. I tried to get Sammuel to latch on to Danny once! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Cute lou!!! Love that big squishy bum! does he have any hair? Did he when he was born?

I have done a few Vids lately and they wont upload on photobucket :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! Suz!! What did he do? X


----------



## Euronova

kcw81 said:


> Steve, lou's man, is the best guy ever! He wins the prize for top dad I think based on what Lou says. He is practically breadtfeeding he helps so much!

lol :) that is so sweet :)
I am hoping my OH will be great, actually I think he will be, he is always helping me out so much, that is why I wanted to have a child with him, I know he will be very hands on.
He has been walking the dogs everyday on top of working loads, and has been great at trying not to upset me with odours (he now uses his own dedicated toilet lol)

but.... he might not want to get the snip... although I found out it's done in a doc's office and there is just a numbing injection, no scalpels or anything, so i am even more determined he will get it once we had enough kids :)


----------



## Euronova

cute video!!! funny how he seems to be fine with little sleep, you'd expect him to be such a grumpy baby!


----------



## SBB

He didn't do anything lou - took me 10 mins to make Danny let me try, then sammuel wasn't interested. Of course, he's not stupid! But it was funny :lol: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah the PB app has been playing around for me too- I had to try that one about 5 times before it worked! Videos any longer than that just seem to crash the app these days! :shrug:

He had a layer of sandy coloured hair when he was born (you can see it in the first picture in my siggy) - it fell out though. He has got hair now but it's really, really blonde and doesn't show up well on pictures xx


----------



## Euronova

Nearly 3000 pages!!! or is this going to be the first post on the 3000th page :D


----------



## babyloulou

Euronova said:


> cute video!!! funny how he seems to be fine with little sleep, you'd expect him to be such a grumpy baby!

He's a really, really happy baby! :shrug: I don't get it!!! :shrug: 

Suz- :rofl: You're crazy!!! :rofl: - although I did paint Ste's nails the other night despite his protests! And then hid my nail varnish remover!! :rofl:


----------



## Euronova

Lou! you won! 3000 page!


----------



## babyloulou

Woohooo!!!!! :happydance:

They did a survey on here not long ago V and this thread is the 3rd biggest thread on here EVER!! :shock: Our humble little thread I started to keep us all together!!!


----------



## Euronova

I think the clomid club must be in the top ten too, it's pretty big! I guess clomid ladies are talkative... must be some crazy side effect.... :) m


----------



## babyloulou

The Clomid club was in the top 20 I think. X


----------



## SBB

Yeh an unexpected side affect... Verbal diarrhoea! :haha: 

Lou Danny would never let me paint his nails :( I wish he would!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

alright on this note I am off to bed (sorry Lou :( )
Hoping to have a more productive day tomorrow... I am such a lazy cow at the mo!

nite nite x


----------



## SBB

Ok PB seems to be working: 

Someone wanted one of S standing, this one is rubbish but every time I film it he sits down! :dohh: he goes for quite a while now https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/2394896a.mp4

General silliness https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/da0fce60.mp4

Drums. He's obsessed! Cries when we take him away. https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/202fd155.mp4

X x x


----------



## SBB

Night V x x x


----------



## babyloulou

So cute! I love the drums one!! :haha:

He reminds me so much of Ben when I see him!! They have identical giggles and laughs!! :lol:


----------



## lisaf

dang, I can't view the PB vids for some reason. I'm at work so I dont' want to go installing something like its asking me to.


----------



## Onelildream

Lou-Sorry, I didn't mean no one else has ever called her that, I just meant that's the first time I have ever typed that! I usually just write KC.

:blush: I'm an IDIOT. I was just over at my neighbors house and she told me she was preg, hasn't told anyone, and to keep it a secret...a few mins later her sister comes over and her son says MOOOOOVE out of the way to my son, and I say "you just wait till u have a sibling to pick on you soon" I didn't mean to spill her beans, I just meant it differently, but now I feel super guilty...Maybe her sis didn't even know they were trying?! I'm a dope. :( so stupid some times.


----------



## Onelildream

Lou Suz-Super cute videos. SWOON


----------



## kcw81

Haha chell! Oh well it's all gOnna come out anyway as it's impossible to keep it a secret too long, espec to family! Plus I am sure her sister knew they were ttc! What'd they say?


----------



## kcw81

Great vids suz and Lou! Love it! Suz it's funny to watch S and the drawers he pulls out. Jimmy is obsessed with the drawers and emptying everything out. Hence the clutter. I do let him explore at this point so he can learn but eventually it's all drawers babyproofed and saying "no" to emptying shit onto the floor!


----------



## lisaf

Just installed our Radian seat! :) I found it super easy and it is in there SO securely! 
It does make the passenger seat a little shorter than I like, but its usable. I just have to make sure my carpool friend can fit there comfortably since she's pretty big and has back issues.
I'm really happy with the purchase! Did you get yours fitted in Casey?


----------



## lisaf

ok, I tried the videos again now that I'm on my home computer and all it does is play the audio? :( I'm sad I can't see them :(


----------



## kcw81

It's cute hearing suz and Lou, they always go "cleva boy!"

I love the seat Lisa! It's really frickin sturdy! I mean it's heavier than crap and it's narrow and simple, which I like. We dont use the extra infant pillows at all. I did not get it checked but it looks fine. It's too hard to get to a safety check fair, they only do them like once a month and the location varies. Jimmy hates rear facing so he doesn't like the chair too much but he will get over that soon when he can talk and comprehend things a little better so he Is easier to entertain back there. Now if you give him a toy he just throws it to the side.


----------



## lisaf

Daniel usually entertains himself if I give him a toy. I have the ones for the carseat that are meant to velcro around the handle. I just velcro it to the straps instead :) Though I don't know if they would entertain Daniel when he's Jimmy's age, lol!
I really like how sturdy the seat is too! I can't wait to get rid of the 'bucket' infant seat :) So tired of lifting him into it!


----------



## megs79

Oh my goodness you girls are chatty!! So are you having probs with Ben's sleeping Lou? Although generally we've been lucky with F, it all went a bit downhill from 9 months... a friend recently told me about the 'pick up put down method' (PUPD) - I think it's from one of the books but she just told me how to do it. After a truly awful weekend I decided to go for it. The first night was awful, the second and third were bad, and then it was plain sailing from there! She slept through on the 5th night and last night (the 8th night) which was a total shock (in a good way!) - I expect you've heard of it / tried it but you just pick baby up as soon as cried, wait until stops crying with a bit of sssgging and patting (but nothing else), then the second they stop crying, put back in the cot. It seems completely ridiculous at 1st as you're up and down like a jackinthebox (I've still got backache!) but it totally worked for us! The first night and then the next day for her nap I pup'd about 150 times. I think the point is to get them used to self settling a bit more gently than controlled crying or whatever and they feel confident you won't abandon them and will give comfort when they need it. The put down when she doesn't cry is always quite sudden (it looks like it's not working then suddenly it does) Then last night I just put her in the cot and she was fine straight away... of course, it might just be a good patch! And I'm sure you've heard of it before but just thought would pass on just in case! xxx


----------



## megs79

I meant ssshhhing not sssggging!


----------



## babyloulou

We have tried it but not properly and kept it up. I think PUPD is what we are going to go with again once his cold is better xx

Jess- what time is your appointment? X


----------



## Euronova

Jess- I am nervous for you today! I can't even begin to imagine how you must feel. Is someone going to look after Lilli for you?

I have loads of work to do today and want to go to the gym.... if I managed to get out of bed before 10 am it might help (sorry Lou! )

Booking my scan today, just need to check when OH can come with me!! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Appt is at 8 tonight. I told Joe that his indifference was completely unbearable last night. Why he thinks its easier to talk to me with someone else in the room I don't know... I feel sick...


----------



## babyloulou

I hope he opens up Jess :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Jess his behaviour is extremely odd! Does he know someone who's been to counselling or anything? 

I feel really low today :( sorry Jess you still win for worst problems! :flower: 

I haven't done any work on the website for a week so I just feel like it's going nowhere. I need to be doing stuff on it all the time or I feel like it's come to a standstill! 

Boohoo. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm feeling shit today too Suz. Ste has had the afternoon off to give me a break. He's taking Ben to watch the dog at hydrotherapy so I can have a bath and a lie down. One Ben's cold has gone we're going all out on PUPD! :-(

Do you your inlaws still watch S so you can work on the website?


----------



## Euronova

god ladies you are all so brave... i don't even have a child to look after and I feel completely useless. I have to get all the accounts ready for our year end (promised them end of September to the accountant)
Just so freaking behind everything... i think i am going to stop my photo course until i am feeling more on top of things... i just can't make myself sick over this... I really want to go to the gym today to try and see if it will make me feel better, but I am so behind everything else!!

Finally booked my scan for the 13th of December :) (as early as they would let me :haha: )

Jess - his attitude is REALLY odd... i really wonder what will happen tonight... all crossed for you x


----------



## SBB

Aw Lou there's nothing wrong with PUPD... You've got no othe choice!! He knows you're there for him and come to him when he's upset, so don't be sad about it. I'm glad ste is giving you a little break, try and have a nice relaxing time.... 

I'm sure if you're strict with the PUPD its got to work a bit at least! 

V don't take on too much, if you want to drop something for a bit don't stress about it. Pregnancy is quite hard work! You might feel that 2nd tri you feel much more energetic. 

I had Another pregnancy dream last night, I was suddenly 6 months pregnant, no bump, just had a scan and there it was! Could feel it kicking and stuff... 
Weird! I haven't poas for a while (about 2 weeks :blush:) so maybe its time again!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Suz!! :haha: Have you actually still got a stash of hpts tucked away??


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls! 

Suz sorry u r low. I wouldn't know u haven't done anything on the mb site, i get updates all the time and it makes me think u r sitting their busy with it all the time! Don't be so hard on yrself - u r doing great at it! Have u many sales?

Jess good luck tonight. Hope u get a decent counselor. 

Hi Lou get some sleep while they go! Hope u can. 

.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hug: Suz and Lou. Sorry you're feeling down... Maybe my melancholy is seeping through... Sorry! Joe's been to therapy a few times. So maybe he just feels more comfortable opening up to a complete stranger. I guess he knows he won't be judged by a counsellor...


----------



## Peach Blossom

P.s been a bit naughty with my FB status.... Joes swimming with Lil right now. Perhaps I should take it down before he sees...


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm so tempted to do some research and find out who this woman's husband is and tell him whats going on... Think I'm in a mischievous mood today...


----------



## babyloulou

I wouldn't blame you Jess!! I'd think I'd do something like that to be honest! :blush: However the sensible side of me thinks you should wait til after tonight and see what comes out at counselling xx


----------



## SBB

Yeh I'd be very tempted too Jess! It would serve her right! 

Lou yeh I have a little stash. Actually bought some a couple of months ago too :haha: 

I don't have the ILs look after him any more no, I'm a bit nervous after the whole finger in car door incident! :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I'll hire a private detective tomorrow! ;) xx


----------



## SBB

Thanks casey, yeh I have a steady stream of sales. I guess theres just loads I want to do but it all takes time! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh my god... She left school in 2001.... How old does that make her?! Joe said say age as me... I left school in 97!!! Ok going to stop this now... Will only tie myself in to knots...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad you're having a steady flow of sales Suz. That's great news!! Xx


----------



## SBB

Thats not that big a difference Jess! It probably is best not to look, you'll only upset yourself. We all know you're better than her! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Have you made any blankets yet :lol:
I'm only kidding I think you may have more important things to deal with! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

My friend has been telling how her neighbour hired a private detective to uncover his wife's affair.... un-freaking-believable.... the women is in her 60s and has spent thousands of pounds on agent provocateur underwear
Apparently she has found her new self and a tom boy who is part of a new age group of men who are sexually liberated (their intronisation in the club is to pass a giant wood cock around whilst touching each others....)
sometimes i think the details are not worth finding out!!!
you status made me laugh... quite right!


----------



## laura6914

Hi girls. :wave: I can only apologise for not coming on in over a week. Every minute of my day is taken up by the kids.

Chloe is a week old today. Time has gone so fast already. 

I havent read back through all the posts but I will try. 

How is everyone?
Xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

But you see, Suz, he's 7 years older than me. Which makes him 12 years older than her... She'd only been at school for 2 years when he left school. He had graduated from college before she even started secondary school... like father like son!! Feel like I'm being traded in for a younger model. Oh and I've found her address...


----------



## Euronova

Jess - if that is really the case, that is really pathetic... and even though it would be hard for you , it just shows he will never be happy and settled with anyone!
You are gorgeous and you have a lovely little girl, and you seem much more sane in your head!!! No matter what happens from now, I think you have a much brighter further than he has if he walks off!
Don't try and get ahead of yourself, see what happens tonight...

Hey Laura!! More importantly, how are you?? any pictures to share??


----------



## laura6914

Oh jess, im guessing things aren't well at home? :(

Thanks V, im just trying to attatch some now. I was trying to do it from my phone but it wouldnt let me :dohh:


----------



## Euronova

awwww OMG... she is so cute and pretty! Well done you!
I really want a girl... but i am pretty sure I will have a boy... I won't be upset if i do, but little girls are so cute and lovely....


----------



## laura6914

Thanks V. I love her to pieces but she is such HARD WORK. Shae was a doddle compared to this little miss. 
I MISS MY SLEEP **Yawn**

xx


----------



## lisaf

awwww, she's so cute Laura!!! It ALMOST makes me broody... not yet though! lol!

Its so hard not to snoop, Jess. But it really sucks. I know that I drive myself crazy with wondering all the details that at least knowing them can be a bit of a relief, but its much harder to shake mental images when you have specifics to help paint them. 
I really hope counseling tonight at least gets things opened up. Really anxious for you!
And yes, I would be so tempted to tell the woman's husband what is going on... keep her busy with her own drama so she can't interfere with your marriage!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Laura!!! OMG she is adorable! :hug: so gorgeous. xx

I've found her husbands name...


----------



## babyloulou

Laura she's so pretty! Such a little girly face!!  awwww!! 

Jess- do you think he's been sleeping with her? I've got to say if I was in your shoes that thought would be consuming me! I don't know how you stayed calm and nice to him yesterday!! I'd be demanding to know how far it had gone! The red flag to me would be the night you told him you'd had enough and he said he didn't know how he felt- he then went and met her. That suggests something to me..... Sorry :-(


----------



## lisaf

wait until after counseling Jess!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I know, me too Lou... It's all consuming... I just know I wont get anywhere with him until after tonight...


----------



## babyloulou

Are you going together? Meeting him there? Who's having Lili? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Going together. A friend of mine is coming over to look after Lili.


----------



## SBB

Ugh Jess :hugs: this sucks :( I really hope there's light at the end of the tunnel tonight. I know you'd be upset however old she was but it's not helpful that she's younger. 

Laura she's lovely, congratulations again! 

x x x


----------



## laura6914

oh jess, im so sorry your having such a rough time. Im guessing OH has been seeing someone else so to speak :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, he said that he has feelings for this woman he's been working with... and going away on long international trips with... he says he's not sleeping with her, but I don't believe him... All such a stupid mess. :cry: x


----------



## SBB

Jess this will make you laugh https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/092b0741.mp4

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Funny! :rofl: He's so big!! Lili has a top and blanket in that material!! Green baby?! xx


----------



## SBB

Yep - gotta love a green baby sale! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and he's got another tooth - poor baby has had about 5 coming through... the back one is huge and looks so painful! I have been trying to get pics but he's not having any of it! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw poor S. teething sucks! Xx


----------



## babyloulou

That so funny Suz!! Love his clapping!! :lol:

Good luck tonight Jess :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Laura she's so cute! Awww! Good job! What's it like? How is it w shae now and Chloe?

Jess if Joe is cheating get evidence just in case! U can use it to get more financial support. Just sayin. Sounds awful but if u split up after all this I want him to support u!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Case. :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Have you done any snooping Jess? Checked his emails/texts?


----------



## SBB

Good luck tonight Jess, come and let us know... We love you :hugs: 

X xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

No, Lou, I promised him I wouldn't. And unlike him I keep my promises. Will try and get on after. Love you girls. Xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Did he ask you to make thar promise? Or did you just say it?

I hope he opens up and you can sort things out Jess :hugs: We're here for you whatever happens xxx


----------



## Euronova

I'd definitely snoop!! you are entitled too! 
Anyway, hopefully you get to the bottom of it tonight or at least you will know what the situation really is.
Good luck!!


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- play your go on Hanging!! I need something to do while evening feeding!! 

I'm gonna start new words games with you all again too! I promise not to neglect them this time!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lou you quit my words game cos I was kicking your butt!!! :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I didn't! Honest! :rofl: They all resigned me cos I hadn't played them!! :-( Our Hanging game is still going!


----------



## SBB

Yeh yeh... :lol:

I played hanging I lost :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've rematched you! You didn't start one! &#57432; Don't you want to play with me anymore?? &#58369; :cry:


----------



## SBB

Ha sorry I didn't even think to!! 

Dannys mum made us an Xmas pudding - gonna have some tonight! :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yuck!!! :sick: :sick: &#58380;&#58380;&#58380;&#58380;&#58380;&#58380;


----------



## SBB

:rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

yukkk too!!! I absolutely hate the thing... already worried about it..... i will just blame it on the pregnancy i think this year!


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- I can't find your username on words to create a new game with you anymore!! :shrug: Can you find me on the Facebook section and start one with me???


----------



## SBB

Jess text - it didn't go well :cry: not her worst fears but close :( 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

:cry: I'm so sorry to hear that Jess :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Laura-Chloe is a doll, Sweetheart! 2 is hard, huh? Give it 6 weeks and it will lighten up. Then, once you get 2 kids down, the third is a breeze. :D Congrats, sweetie!

Jess-I'm so sorry, Sweetheart. When you are ready, let us know. We're here for you. You are welcome to come to Logan, UT. :D I will give you free room and board for how ever long you need. hehe. A bit of a stretch, but I swear to it; I MEAN IT!

I'm having pre-buyer's remorse. :rofl: We find out in an hour if she accepted the offer. I already want to say NEVERMIND. I cried all night and really made my dh mad....which very very rarely happens...

Suz-does S always have a few teeth coming in? I'm concerned Connor will be like that too. He just got his first 2 this week and now I can already see a third coming in!

Oh and we took family pics today....with a tripod and a timer :rofl: Ghetto! I am going to edit some now...I do think they turned out well, surprisingly!


----------



## babyloulou

She's text me too. I could seriously go and kick Joes head in!! :growlmad: &#58390;&#58390;&#58390;&#58390;&#58390;


----------



## Onelildream

Was it what we feared? Did he just go to counseling to tell her it all and make sure she wouldn't kill him?!


----------



## Euronova

oh dear.... so he has cheated??? what a dickhead! he will regret it no doubt.... I feel so sorry for her, it sounds so unfair!


----------



## SBB

Chell why so upset about the house?! 

Erm sometimes he only has one tooth coming through, but this time it's loads :( 

x x x


----------



## SBB

We don't know if he's cheated or not, just think they may not be able to 'fix' it. I think she's pretty angry and upset so will come on and let us know when she feels like it... 

:( 

x x x


----------



## Euronova

:( poor her... this is so crap... so unfair :(


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- I just think my hubs underestimates ALL of the expenses and time that go in to a TOTAL HOUSE RENOVATION, you know? I don't want to be there for 10 years.....renovating. EVERY single room needs at LEAST $1000 in upgrades. At least.


----------



## SBB

Yeh chell triple your budget and time for all renos!! 

I know V it sucks :cry: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I seriously want to go and punch him!! :growlmad: Anyone coming....?


----------



## SBB

Me! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I was actually thinking how we could make him pay.... ummmmm


----------



## kcw81

Ugh Joe sucks. If they split he better pay good child support so Jess barely has to work , 

Suz it seems like Sammuel had 200 teeth! How many? Jimmys just getting a third - this time up top on front.


----------



## Onelildream

I'm with ya, Lou!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh girls, I'm so devastated... He doesn't want to be with me anymore.... I can't believe this is happening. :cry::cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess - you don't deserve any of this honey - he has been such a fucking coward! :growlmad:

Is he at home with you now? Are you ok? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah he is. Just sat in the living room. I've come to bed, but can't sleep. I don't know what to do... How will I cope? :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I want to send her an email... Just saying stay away from my husband... It would probably make things worse though.


----------



## lisaf

Aw Jess :( I'm so so so sorry. I know I would be crushed if I were in your shoes. Is it a for-sure thing? I don't quite understand what he thought counseling would accomplish if he didn't want to stay anyway?

I don't understand how people can just throw something away like that without at least trying to work on it. :(

You WILL cope though. You will be sad and it will be hard, but in the end, you will be happier being alone or with someone who actually wants you instead of with someone who doesn't care about you enough to work things out.


----------



## lisaf

Peach Blossom said:


> I want to send her an email... Just saying stay away from my husband... It would probably make things worse though.

I think it would be better to send one to her husband honestly... confronting her won't do a damned thing but if she's busy trying to keep her marriage from failing or just dealing with the drama at her own house, she may not be so willing to spend time with Joe.

It may not help things, but you could say that you feel that her husband has a right to know and not be kept in the dark like you were.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I need to find his email address. Wanna put your Sherlock hat on?! ;) xx


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- you will cope I promise- it might not seem like it now but you will- and you will be happy again. If you're honest you haven't been happy for a while now have you? You e known something has been wrong. You deserve better than that!!


----------



## lisaf

lol, isn't Chell our resident sleuth?


----------



## babyloulou

Peach Blossom said:


> I need to find his email address. Wanna put your Sherlock hat on?! ;) xx

Yep- I'll do it! I'm good at stuff like that! Give me the info you've got...


----------



## Onelildream

omgosh, my kids are gorgeous. ;) I know, I'm biased.
 



Attached Files:







1kids2.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 2









1kids3.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Onelildream

oops. Sorry, Jess. I didn't update my page...just saw you were on. I'm out of line. Sorry, honey. I can't believe him!


----------



## lisaf

Onelildream said:


> omgosh, my kids are gorgeous. ;) I know, I'm biased.

They ARE gorgeous :) And they don't look like they try to kill each other all the time like me and my brother did :haha: Then again, we looked pretty innocent in our pictures too...


----------



## Euronova

What I find the most shocking is that he has made you wait for this meeting just for that, that he has lived there next to you, seen your anguish and chosen not to face the situation but tell you about this in front of a complete stranger....
I don't know how you manage not to kick him out, how you can let him be there...
I have never heard of anyone being so coward and horrible and you do not deserve that.
I personally believe he has a full blown relationship with her and she is prob leaving her husband too... you don't just give up on your family if you haven't go the promise of something else.
What a selfish *******, doing that to you but also to your beautiful daughter....

I am really gutted for you, I just can't believe after your letter and the video and everything that he has been able to sat there for days knowing too well what he was going to say..... I hope I never bump into him in London!


----------



## Euronova

wow I didn't know we were censored on here... I meant selfish bast*rd :)


----------



## Euronova

I used to have to find email addresses of people we tried to target for advertising (like the really high end people in companies), if you get stuck let me know.


----------



## babyloulou

PM me her Facebook link Jess xx


----------



## Onelildream

lisaf said:


> lol, isn't Chell our resident sleuth?

Hey, Jess... I can dig deep. ;)


I don't understand....Why did he say this all in front of a counselor? I think that makes him a selfish, sheepish coward.


----------



## Euronova

Jess I think it's time for a big snoop! Phone, email, credit card receipt, you've got to find out the extend of his betrayal!
That will be stuff to tell the husband too!


----------



## babyloulou

I agree with V Jess- he hasn't treated you with the respect you deserve so stop treating him with it! Find out what's been happening with her :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Oh jeez Jess I am so sorry. It's not fair. He better pay and make sure you and lilli are comfortable as you prob are gonna keep bearing most of the child raising. What a total jerk and horrible father and heartless guy.


----------



## Onelildream

Agreed. I would find out all u can. It's not snooping when you are married!!!


----------



## Onelildream

Question: is it pompous if on our Christmas card I have our Incredibles pic from Halloween and say, "From one INCREDIBLE family to another" or "From our INCREDIBLE family to yours" or something like that? Which sounds better?


----------



## lisaf

I don't think its pomopous at all :) Will all your recipients get the reference though? Not everyone has heard of the movie.
I think either way of saying it is cute.. the 2nd just sounds a little better grammatically to me.


----------



## kcw81

Chell u r such a hokey cheesepuff! That's darling and funny! the incredibles idea. From one incredible family, love it.

Jess did u sleep?


----------



## Onelildream

Ok so our offer was countered. I still just feel so uneasy about it. I mean, yeah it's almost 3000 sq ft, but it needs about 30k in renovations at least, and it's ugly! I just want to cry. Hubs doesn't get it. Space is space, he thinks, and once renovated it will be a gem. Yeah, I'll say, like a pearl inside a nasty oyster shell!

Oh can someone remember the movie on netflix I need to watch about an online liar that we talked about once.. Sounds intriguing! Oh I'm watching an awesome show lately called the colony. Have u seen it?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh Chell, don't ever apologise for being happy and showing off your beautiful kids. Through all of you ladies sharing your lives with me I feel so blessed. I love you all. Xxxx and regardingte Christmas card HELL YEAH! Do it do it do it. You are an incredible family. :hugs: xxx

I managed to get some sleep. Joe came to bed and asked if he could hug me. I fell asleep with his arms around me. I dreamt of him making love to me. :cry: last night we talked some more. I told him my ultimatum still stood, but he told me he wasn't prepared not to have her in his life. Think that says it all really. I spoke to him briefly this morning. He was saying we should get a radiator for our extension bit of the living room whic is where Lili's play mat is. I told him there wasn't much point if we weren't going to be there. He replied that he wouldn't expect me not to stay in the flat, but I pointed out to him that I couldn't afford it on my own. So much to think about practically....


----------



## Peach Blossom

I trust you ladies and know you won't do anything to get me in to trouble. Joe would walk and never come back if he knew I'd told all of you. Xx


----------



## SBB

Morning Jess :hugs: 

I am glad he finally showed some emotion and gave you a hug.... I can't believe what a coward he is. Is he even sorry? 

Does he not see that this is ridiculous, she's 12 years younger than him, and married. Even if they get together it's never going to last and he'll have thrown everything away. 

Do his parents know yet? 

I know you don't want to think about the money side of things now, but I think you should demand everything. The flat, the car and money for lili. He owes you. I know you're sad now but there may come a time when you're just plain angry and wish you'd got more financially... He ought tO agree to whatever you want after what he's done. 

:( x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

To be honest with you Suz, I think he wouldn't even think about not giving me all those things... I don't think I could stay in that flat though... the flat we bought and did up together... it would be too painful. I've had a look this morning and there are some nice flats near where my dad lives. That would help with childcare and things. 

There are 2 issues that apparently aren't connected. He doesn't know if he wants to be with me full stop regardless of anyone else being involved. He also doesn't know if he wants to be with her or me... Last night he admitted that the last time we split up it was beacuse he feelings for someone else. I knew that he had slept with someone, but I had always believed it was after we split. He never mentioned her whilst we were breaking up. I just don't know what _I_ want anymore...


----------



## SBB

Take some time, hopefully over a few days/weeks it will all become clearer. 

I can't believe he won't give up this trip with her. Even if he still sees her at some point, he could at least have the decency to wait a while. 

Has he had serious relationships before you? Seems commitment isn't really his thing :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

No, no serious or long term girlfriends before me. His parents split when he was very young and his Mum never got over it. She's never had another partner and his Dad has had one disasterous relationship after the other. 

He said that if he stopped working for the company she works at then he would resent me. He understands that I can't let him go away with her, but he's not willing to make the sacrifice... I don't know when they're supposed to be going away together again... I don't think it's until the new year, but he has had contact with her even though I asked him not to. He is a fool and an idiot and I am so so angry.


----------



## babyloulou

He's being so selfish Jess. I know it's easy for us to say but I think you know deep down that you deserve so much better! :-( I would ask him to leave- it's not fair of him to say the things he said, still see her and then come to bed and cuddle you! :nope:


----------



## SBB

No it's totally not fair. NONE of this should be on his terms. He'd resent you?! Can he not see how utterly ridiculous that is. 

If you tell him to leave where will he go? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I know I deserve so much better. I deserve to loved and adored and supported. We have Sunday to get out of the way, but after that if he's still not made a decision I will ask him to leave. Much at it will break my heart to do so, I just can't do this anymore. :hugs: x


----------



## Peach Blossom

He would probably go to his Mum or brothers, but as soon as his Mum finds out about the other woman she'll kick him out. Joe's dad left her for someone else when my SIL wasn't even one... She had to sit down to dinner with him and her at a gathering whilst she was pregnant knowing that he was sleeping with this other woman... As I said, like father like son...


----------



## SBB

We will support you as much as we can :hugs: 

You will be fine, I know it seems bleak but weknow you're strong and you can do it! 

:hugs: x x x


----------



## Euronova

Hi Peach,
Are both names on the same address or same flat? I know that road quite well. My friend lived round the corner and most houses are divided in 2 flats. Is that the only reason you think she is married or any other clues?
I can't believe he has admitted to cheating before... So he


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thank you Suz. You guys have literally been life savers. :hug: xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Same flat. V x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Joe told me she was married.


----------



## SBB

:( his poor mum. You won't be the same as her, you will move on and get over it... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Just nipping to the hospital- Ben's got yet ANOTHER hearing test!! I'll be back in an hour or so. Are you off work today Jess? X


----------



## Euronova

Sorry iPhone gone mad...
You definitely need to look after yourself and Lilli. He has said enough how you've let him get away with murder. Make sure you get financial support from him, it doesn't have to be bitter but it's got to be fair on you!
Plus you don't want him splashing his cash on someone else!
I can't believe how little consideration for his daughter he has.... Not wanting to man up, bite his tongue and give you both another real shot.
I never believe men would just walk off if there is no one else involved... They are coward and will only leave if their bed is made somewhere else!


----------



## Euronova

Sorry to brag but I am finally 8 weeks! A raspberry! The 4 longest weeks of my life! I hope the next 4 go quicker :) I'm having my scan at 11w+5


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope the hearing test goes ok. I'm working today Lou. Xx

Congratulations V, this will be the longest 9 months of your life, but then you'll suddenly wonder where it's all gone!! :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Why another hearing test lou? 

Congrats on 8 weeks v! :) 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm this :af: is painful and i am losing little clots and stringy thing tmi sorry done all my crimbo shopping waiting on a delivery with my new bed wish it would hurry up x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- he's had to have them every few months since birth because he got a high antibiotic reading while in Neonatal which puts them at risk of hearing loss. Plus it's what damaged my hearing- I've got 50% hearing in both ears (and are supposed to wear hearing aids) because of high antibiotic readings when I was in Neonatal (I was premature) so that puts him an even higher risk! 

He passed again though- 100%- even with a cold! So he's been discharged now and doesn't have to have any more! :happydance:

Happy 8 weeks V!!! :flower:

Jess- is he just expecting to stay in the flat and keep seeing her then?? 

I'm going to start trying some detective work with her name.....


----------



## SBB

Great news lou! Must be a relief... I didn't know that... 

Does Ste have to shout at you then?!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha! Everyone does Suz!! :haha: I'm pretty sure people think I'm really rude sometimes when I don't hear them!! :rofl: It would be easier if I could wear my hearing aids but since I got eczema last year they itch my ears!! :-(


----------



## SBB

How is the ezcema?

Is it possible your hearing will deteriorate? :( 

X x.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it's been deteriorating for years. I had a quarter loss on each ear when I was 10- it's now a half in each ear. When I was little though they told my mum I'd be deaf by the time I was 18- so I'm not doing bad!! :lol:

My eczema is HORRENDOUS!!! It's back on my boobs again too- feeding is soooooo painful!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great news on Ben's hearing! :hugs: DO WE NEED TO SHOUT AT YOU FROM NOW ON THEN?!! :rofl: xx

He's said that he's going to see a therapist and try to work out what he wants and what is wrong... I don't know what that means really... At the moment I think he is expecting to stay in the flat for now. I don't know about him seeing/working/being in touch with her though! I've told him I want him in the flat to see what he will be throwing away...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry about the eczema Lou. Maybe you should book in to go and see my Dad. I'm sure he'd bump you up the waiting list. :hugs: x


----------



## babyloulou

Look this is the top of my boob- it's even worse around my nipple and underneath them!! (and it's back on the tops of my thighs, on my lady bits and on my hands!)


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/October%202011/a04ba131.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Peach Blossom said:


> Great news on Ben's hearing! :hugs: DO WE NEED TO SHOUT AT YOU FROM NOW ON THEN?!! :rofl: xx

Do I need to tell you how many times I've heard that joke...... :rofl: :rofl:

Jess- it sounds like he's keeping you hanging on while still refusing to stop seeing her!! :shrug: I would say "fine- you want to stay in the flat and see a therapist- that's fine by me- but I don't want you seeing or talking to her again while you're 'figuring it out'- if you don't like it then fuck off!!!!"


----------



## Euronova

The eczema sound nasty... poor you :(

You are so brave Jess, i don't think I would be able to have him there under my nose when all this is going on.... You are far too good to him...


----------



## babyloulou

God she's all over the bloody Internet Jess! And no where near as attractive as I was expecting either! :shrug: You're miles prettier than her!!


----------



## babyloulou

Well I've found her email address but I take it is her husband's you want??


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I have hers... all three of them!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think he's having a long and hard think today. I might get some answers....


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think until you stop breastfeeding Lou then the stuff that will make you feel better with the eczema isn't safe... :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lou that sucks about your hearing :( but hopefully by the time it gets worse there might be something you can have done about it... &#58395;&#58395;&#58395;&#58395;&#58395;&#58395;&#58395;&#58393;

Jess I agree that he's getting it all too easy, see what he says later but I don't think you can have him living there, and seeing her. It might actually Do him good not to be there... He might realise what he's missing. Since he's been in the flat all this time it hadn't made him want to stay, maybe not being there would? 

I looked her up too... Jess you are definitely much prettier! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

The ezcema is horrendous! I don't know how you're putting up with that :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw thank you girls. :hugs:


----------



## Euronova

yep saw her too, she has a weasel face! she definitely doesn't look like someone you'd trust... as soon as she will have had enough of Joe.. she will pass onto the next one...
He will so regret it all, there is no way he is making the right decision... but I think you will be much better off without him, and you will find someone decent that will know how much you and your daughter mean to them! 
I can't believe how ungrateful he is, did your struggle to conceive not make him appreciate what he got???
Is he even mentioning Lili in all this? It seems all that matters is the fact, he can't feel resentful or can't make sacrifices... what about the sacrifices you make EVERYDAY when you are a mum!! ARRRGGG


----------



## SBB

Weasel face :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

He doesn't talk about Lili in all this. I say to him "you'll be leaving Lili too" and he just says "I know"... I made a huge scrifice 4 years ago when I decided to leave working in the actual theatre and in to the office... But I did that for the sake of our relationship and so that we could start a family... I shouldn't have bothered!


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Weasel face :rofl:
> 
> X x x

:rofl:


----------



## Euronova

I'm sure you don't mean that, Lili seems so precious, you have her and I am sure she is worth every sacrifice. He will have no-one. With an attitude like that it doesn't even sound like he would keep being involved.
He will never be happy in life, no matter how many wife he ends up having, but YOU know the true value of life!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I meant I shouldn't have bothered doing it for his sake... I could never ever regret having Lili in my life... I've wanted a baby for so so long...


----------



## kcw81

Oh Jess i am so sorry about all this. I can't imagine how hard it must be and how scary. I hate not knowing what the F is going to happen in my life , I hate change and unknowns and right now there are a lot of those in your life. Are u managing? Are u able to work and do the day to day stuff or are u a wreck and crying all the time? I'd have to go into denial to cope I think! I am glad u feel confident he will give you lots of financial support. Hugs Jess and hugs to lilli. Weird that he wanted to hug u all night. Was that to give u hope? Do u have hope?


----------



## Peach Blossom

He keeps saying that he doesn't want to do or say anything to give me false hope. I told him not to censor himself and to do and say what came naturally. He's not going to make me think everything is all ok with a hug... I think that's why he held me. Because despite what is going on I am the closest person to him and the only one that can comfort him.. At least that is my theory. 

I'm getting on with things at work. No one would know what is going on. I'm a great actress when I need to be! 
:hug:


----------



## kcw81

well if I got hugged all night I would have a hard time thinking it was over. Oh poor Joe looking for comfort. geez Louise give me a break! He is so not doing things properly! Ha . Like there's a proper way to do it right. So sorry Jess.

Chell it was catfish, the movie. It's good,


----------



## Peach Blossom

Don't take Lou's name in vain... she'll get the guns!! :rofl: xx


----------



## lisaf

aw Jess, this is all so frustrating and confusing :( I agree with Suz though that having him move out will show him what he's missing more than if he stays there.
But I understand why you're having him stay for now too. Things like the hug last night shows that he may need to realize that he benefits from this relationship in many ways, including having you there to comfort him. Its hard to reconnect when you are far apart (though it would also force you to appreciate your time together instead of taking it for granted). I'm just so confused for you and don't know what to advise :(

I'm not a big fan of kicking someone out and then letting them move back in again etc. I think its not good for the kids and also sets up a pattern that you can leave and come back again and makes it seem less serious when you are really done and want them gone.

I really do wonder what is going on in his head, with him repeating his dad's pattern he certainly has some issues! 
:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

What has he been in therapy for in the past Jess? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Breaking up with me...


----------



## lisaf

yup, a guy would HAVE to be crazy to break up with you Jess! :hugs: :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

:haha: He broke up with me and didn't really understand why... just knew there was something wrong... yeah, him, in the head!


----------



## babyloulou

(secret blank post!! :winkwink: )


----------



## Euronova

He sounds really messed up! I guess his dad's behaviour must have something to do with it. But I guess the industry you work in doesn't help either....
He doesn't deserve you or Lili, no matter how messed up he is, he seems like he is milking the sympathy, it's not fair on you :(


----------



## lisaf

hey girls, maybe we should move the investigation over to the facebook group? I don't want to get in trouble with BnB


----------



## babyloulou

Good thinking- Jess go back and delete your bit where you named them and I'll delete the link xx


----------



## babyloulou

(once I know you've seen it xx)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ok, I've seen it... will go back and delete. Love you girls xx


----------



## babyloulou

Could you see the profile? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

not really... it's the mobile site. It says I have to sign in, but I am signed in... Now I know what he looks like though I could probably find him.


----------



## babyloulou

I'll PM you the full site link xx


----------



## SBB

Pm me too! I've missed it! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- pm me too. I'm so lost.

So, I bawled all morning about the house and was throwing up. Clearly, I do not handle stress well. I just think that house is so ugly that it would take years to renovate and make things look nice inside, but at what expense? (not talking $ here, even though that weighs heavily in my mind) but emotionally could I handle being somewhere that I think is sooo ugly?! Anyway, we are pulling our offer and offering on the house by my parents. I am telling hubs as soon as we make it cute and start to outgrow it, it's going up on the market. I can do anything for a few years....just not renovate for years....with 3 small children.


----------



## kcw81

I am so sorry chell, hugs. I don't know what to say, you want the dream house but you can't afford it! what can you do? just stay where you are at!!!

Jimmy is posessed by something really awful. could be teething, could be headache or slightly sick but he is a different baby these past two days. needs to be carried at all times and is not happy if I even think of leaving for a sec or putting him down. the only way I can type this is that I gave him a cracker. he does have two teeth coming up top but he didn't do this for the other two teeth. I hope its just a phase!! he isn't even happy with my full attention for very long, we will be sitting there having a bit of fun playing with some object and then all a sudden he clouds over as if he just remembered he is possessed. Poor guy! he is crying alot. still sleeping okay but I bet he is worn out from crying and being upset all day!


----------



## SBB

Wow Chell, if it's causing you thismuch stress just thinking about it, don't do it!! Doing up a house is super stressful, I've got really run down a few time trying to do it, and that was without kiddos! 

Casey poor jimmy, that's what sammuel is like sometimes teething, it will pass, he just needs his mummy cos he's in pain! Do you use teething powders? 

I think you asked how many teeth S has? I think it's 11 actually through, and maybe 2 more on the way. 4 top and 3 bottom ages ago, then three more one side at the bottom, and one at the top. One of the back ones is really big!! :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Omg suz that's like, all of them! Its weird how clingy he is, it must really scare him because he acts fearful. The slightest noise like we are playing and happy then boom I accidentally knock over something and he is wailing. He turns just like that, he is on edge. Poor guy! No I don't use powder, this is new and so haven't dealt w it yet. Maybe it will pass, do the front top ones hurt the most I wonder( hope)?


----------



## SBB

I'm not sure, sammuel did have one lot that were especially bad, and actually yeh it might have been the top front. He's been fairly bad with the few coming now, but not as bad as before! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

could it also be coinciding with a clingy phase Casey? 

Chell - I know I couldn't stand to live in a place that needed years of renovating. If I could afford it, I'd rent a place and do the renovations faster so I could move into a nice, finished house. I stress so much about unpacking that I want to do it and just be DONE.


----------



## babyloulou

I couldn't cope with a Reno place either :-(

Have you seen Jess' latest post on FB? :-(


----------



## SBB

Yeh jut seen it lou :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

:(


----------



## Onelildream

Oh my gosh, KC...It must be in the air. Connor has been crying all day. Even when I'm holding him.


----------



## Onelildream

Does anyone remember Isi Buttercup from Clomid Club? She had her twin girls! ...:)


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless her!! Say congrats Chell! She came in as I was leaving but I do remember her xx


----------



## lisaf

aw congrats to Isi
Just a heads up, I've got some kind of horrible horrible bug/food poisoning... violently throwing up, stomach cramping, liquids shooting out both ends :(
I haven't even felt well enough to get online in 4 hours :( If I disappear its because I'm dealing with that. 
DH is being amazing and taking 100% care of Daniel and me :cloud9:


----------



## kcw81

Sorry Lisa! Hope it passes soon! Glad dh is there for u.


----------



## babyloulou

Aww sorry you're ill Lisa! Thar doesn't sound nice!! :sick: Get well soon! :hugs:

Ben's really poorly too- he can barely breathe! Been awake with him all night and then up for the day at 5am! :-(


----------



## SBB

Jess how are you today? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've spoken to Jess on text she's packing to go to her dads tonight- then her mums tomorrow and her best friend is coming to stay with her Saturday. She sounds ok xx


----------



## babyloulou

There's 11 guests viewing our thread again!!!


----------



## Euronova

We must be making good reading!
Sorry Lisa you are so unwell and sorry to all that had a bad night sleep.
Sounds like Jess is taking the situation into her own hands, I hope she is OK but she seems to have a lot of support from her family.

Not showed up at my photo course this morning... only just woke up, didn't go let week and not going next week as my parents are visiting... i think i will have to quit....
I have so much to do for the business and all I can think of is browse the internet for baby stuff or watch CSI.... I am so lazy these days!

That's it! today I am sorting Year end! Wish me luck... pfff


----------



## babyloulou

That's all I did V!! Lost complete interest in my job!!

Ben is so poorly! :cry: He's struggling to breathe! He's cuddled up on my chest like he used to as a newborn! I'm actually getting to watch tv for the first time in months! I'm taking him to the doctors at 12 to get his breathing and chest checked!


----------



## Euronova

It's worse cause I am always useless in Winter already... I hate winter time! i real need to get those accounts sorted... i am SO late with it and I am starting to dream about it....
i just wish i didn't have to do it all alone, i always liked working in a team but left my job to help my fiancé with his business.... where the hell is my get up and go!


----------



## babyloulou

It's being used up by your beautiful bean!!


----------



## Euronova

on a positive note... it seems the sickness only comes in the evening now and although I don't fancy eating anything and I am loosing a bit of weight... I am not too bad with the nausea...
And the weight loss is only about 2 pounds... but it will help as I will be trying to follow the French guideline instead of the UK ones of 9kg weight gain at the end of the pregnancy (compared with 14kg recommend in the UK)... isn't it incredible that there is so much of a difference in the amount of weight they say is "normal"


----------



## SBB

Lou just text to say Ben has Bronchitis and they're going to A&E :cry: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

It's broncholitis actually, not sure of difference but he's not getting enough oxygen to his lungs :( 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

my niece had it as a small baby, it is very scary but they can treat it well, he might have to have physio to get the flem out of his lungs (it's horrible to watch but it really helps)
I hope he will be ok x


----------



## kcw81

Awe hope bens okay! Let us know! Thanks for the update suz!


----------



## lisaf

awww :( poor ben!!!! :(


----------



## Euronova

anyone on the thread would be a good wedding planner.... i need to get mine sorted... and I am so crap, I hate weddings! lol
Looking for venues in south west london but afraid of the cost...


----------



## SBB

No V I've been engaged for years and done nothing about it!! 

Ben has to stay in as his chest is hollowing when he breathes :( 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Poor Ben!


----------



## SBB

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/8b3b7c98.jpg :shock: :shock: :shock: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

OMFG!!!! IS that for real Suz?!?!


----------



## SBB

Yep Lisa! :shock: :shock: 

Kind of freaking out!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

holy cow! I am SO not ready for another one yet, lol! Congrats though! :)


----------



## SBB

Thanks! 

Feeling really guilty... I feel like Sammuel needs longer with me on his own :( 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

aw, don't worry about that!


----------



## kcw81

Haha yes! Alright suz! U wanted this for awhile don't deny it! Yay! Now u n Veron can trade 1st tri stories!


----------



## kcw81

How? When? U never dtd!


----------



## SBB

I know casey but now it's happening I'm freaking! Yeh V we're probably due around the same time... Not that I have a clue how far along I am! 

I don't know Casey, we do it sometimes you know :winkwink: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

WOW!!!!! How cool is that!!!!!!!! now I have a clomid bump buddy!!!! That is SO exciting and totally understand on the freaking out!!!
Congrats though!!! How far along do you think you are? have you told you OH??? xx


----------



## SBB

Yeh I told him straight away, some Skag in the supermarket stinking of fags made me feel really sick, and I've been falling asleep with sammuel at nap time, plus getting mega ovary pains so I thought I'd better poas! Line came up immediately. 

Breastfeeding is not contraception people!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I honestly don't know how far along, maybe 5/6/7 weeks. Can't remember when I last poas!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

wow better tell my friend that she should be careful she thinks breastfeeding is contraception!! :)
Really happy to have a new bump buddy :)


----------



## SBB

:D 

Yeh tell her, I knew I was risking it anyway, but lots of people don't. I still full time feed including night times! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Arrrrgggg MIL is driving me insane... she saw my discussion on Facebook about the wedding and is kicking up a fuss that she wasn't told first... I am just thinking out loud!!!
I am SO changing my privacy setting and banning them to see anything, they really piss me off now!


----------



## Euronova

Plus I am sure she has told a lot of people about the pregnancy.. i wish she would fu*king mind her own business arrrrrggggg


----------



## SBB

Yeh cut her off V!! How annoying... 

:growlmad: 

God I can't imagine what the ILs will say about this! :dohh: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz had you gotten an af yet? Were u trying, like putting your legs up and all that?


----------



## Euronova

I'm sure they will be thrilled, a baby is always a joyous event :)

I wish Oliver's mum wasn't so bloody hard work... she was then insisting on offering her house for my french guests, which is sweet but I am sure they will rather be in a hotel with a nice breakfast, than crammed in her house, sharing bathrooms and having to cater for themselves... she is JUST incredible... and i can't believe she is annoyed that I asked if anyone knew venues in London... nothing is booked, nothing was booked in France either... and it's over a year away!!! 
She keeps complaining that she wants to tell this and this people... but she should be pleased she knows we are pregnant as she was not even met to know yet...
Then she buy something for the baby already when we would not even dare to do so ourselves.... 
Was already moody today, but not a good day to piss me off!
That's it she is on my restricted list on Facebook, along with all her bloody family!


----------



## SBB

Oh V ILs are a pain! Mine are annoying too.. It's a shame we can't pick them. At least you can be horrible to them and blame the hormones :lol: 

Mine are so negative, well MIL is, she'll say 'how will you manage 2' or 'how will you afford 2'?? instead of the traditional congratulations! 

No Casey, definitely not trying, and lets just say, since S was born, not much actually stays up there after :haha: 

x x x


----------



## kcw81

Haha suz! So funny. I am so excited 4 you! I want everyone to know!


----------



## SBB

I have told loads of people!! My mum and one sister... And my friend! 

V what is your due date? I wonder what mine is - June/July I guess? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

are you going to be able to run your website with another on the way? (not trying to be negative, lol!) .. maybe hire some help when the time comes?


----------



## Euronova

due on 28th of June :) so yes you would be about the same :D


----------



## SBB

Well hopefully we'll get the website to a point it's successful enough that Danny can leave his job. Baby should be due just before summer holidays so at least he'll have time off if not. I don't know we'll just have to see I guess!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I think I'm more like 5/6 weeks so probably July then :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Just told my dad and apparently his wife said last night that she thought I was pregnant!! :shock: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

lol, have your boobs doubled already... stupid of me, you are breastfeeding.. so they would be still big anyway....
i wonder why she thought you were?
any news from Jess?


----------



## lisaf

Daniel's 6 month checkup today... 26 3/4 inches, 19lbs 8ozs. (I suspect my husband was holding him wrong and he's actually taller than that though). Saw the new 'doctor' who turned out to be a nurse practitioner... she pretended she was going to steal him, which should piss me off but it just makes me happy to know that he really IS that adorable and I'm not just deluded because he's mine. She was ok, I still miss my regular doctor. Daniel had 4 shots :( Has to go back in 30 days for a booster too. He was PISSED. Oh, and when they gave him the oral vaccine, he grabbed the squirter and pulled it up into his mouth himself which made the nurse laugh :)
He still hates tylenol and we could barely get it in him, while he was just fine with the oral vaccine.


----------



## Euronova

sweet!! poor bubba for the shots, i hope he doesn't get cranky because of them.

spoke with my best friend tonight she is SO funny, really wish she could live in England :(
She made me laughed so much about the IL's, really needed it!


----------



## SBB

Haha Lisa! Glad it was all good and she was ok... 

Lou is home from hospital... Ben is v poorly though :cry: poor baby... 

Nah V I don't have big boobs now, they stayed big for about 4 months and now they're normal. They don't hurt either and I was in agony from the word go last time!!


----------



## SBB

Oh and Jess is out on an office party, sO hopefully she's having fun! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Jess needs it!

Thinking of you Lou!!!

So far he's napped since we got home.. heard him stir once but I waited for him to actually cry and he must have gone back to sleep.


----------



## Euronova

that's lucky I can only wear M&S tops with bra shelf... any of my old bra with underwire hurt too much. 

That's great that Jess is having an evening out, it should help her!


----------



## Euronova

poor ben :( i hope he is better fast bronchiolitis is horrible :)


----------



## SBB

I remember with Sammuel my boobs hurt sooo much when I took my bra off!! Ouch! Really hope it's not the case this time... 

Ben has to have an inhaler that goes over his face, and one of them has to monitor him all night :( 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

god that's scary but in a way it's good they are so used to sleepless nights!!


----------



## lisaf

Euronova said:


> god that's scary but in a way it's good they are so used to sleepless nights!!

lol, just what I was thinking!


----------



## SBB

That's what I said to her too!! 

Hope he's feeling better in the morning... 

Night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

night night!!


----------



## Onelildream

SUUUUUZ!!!!!!!! CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSS! That's awesome! I'm so jealous!!!! Have you had af? I didn't see if you answered that. I still have not had af and have been off bf for 4 mo. :( I'm sooooo happy for you! 2 is so much fun (after the first 6 weeks! hahaha)


----------



## Onelildream

I had a July baby. It's a great time for a baby!


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- Connor was 26 3/4 too! Holy moly almost 20 lbs! Woooohoo!


----------



## kcw81

Lisa that's great nice big baby! Jimmy is 19.9 lbs as of yesterday and hes over 10 months! Chell isn't it crazy about suz? I mean I really didn't think any of us would end up pg who r still breast feeding. Great that she wanted it too! You are next!


----------



## Euronova

I want more clomid bump buddies :D why don't you all have another one :)


----------



## Onelildream

That is crazy! I wish I would have just stayed bfing or pumping bc looks like there'd be no difference for me! Still no chance of getting pregnant either way, it seems... Although I have not tested since the cruise... and we did have sex a ton! hahaha. Hopefully I won't be far behind. Have u ever got pee sticks on amazon? or ebay? I need to order some cheapies.


----------



## kcw81

Totally used the eBay ones chell! They are fine! I prefer expensive digital for ovulation sticks tho. Hey don't waste Lars sperm on non ov days! Wait have u got af yet?


----------



## Onelildream

Nope. Still no af. :( It's been over 4 months.


----------



## kcw81

Hmm. Gonna try clomid?


----------



## Onelildream

If I ever get af... Can I take anything to start my period? Clomid? Birth control pills?


----------



## Euronova

I had to take progesterone for ten days to trigger my periods earlier. Worked a treat :)


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks V. Can I buy that? is it only by prescription?


----------



## Euronova

I am not sure. I know you can buy progesterone cream and stuff. It's very cheap maybe your GP will be happy to prescribe it.


----------



## Euronova

Just googled it and you can get the cream off the counter and use it for 14 days than stop for 14 days until it brings your period. It's less effective than the pills. And you need to use a lot of cream. But maybe your cycle just need a little nudge.


----------



## lisaf

lol, how much does Connor weigh Chell? 
I can't believe Daniel outweighs a 10 month old, Casey! :rofl: he's giganto-baby :)
he dropped to 51st percentile for height though. His weight dropped slightly on the percentile I think and his head stayed right on percentile (which is always a worry).

I asked about anything we could do to help fade the scar on his leg and they said no. They also looked for a butt-dimple because of our worries about the hairy patch on his butt and she said he should be fine. I know from what I've read there doesn't always have to be a dimple for there to be issues, just one of the reasons I'm pissed we had a nurse practitioner instead of a doctor :(

daniel had a blast shredding the paper they put on the table, lol.


----------



## kcw81

Scar? Hairy butt patch? Lisa what r u talking about? I missed that sorry! Yeah Jimmy destroys that paper too! At least we know they change it then. Jimmy is 25th percent weight which is consistent with his whole life so far. He is 50th percent height- I think he is 29 inches now with two big bottom teeth and his fangs are coming in on top.


----------



## Onelildream

Hubs put an offer on that beautiful cape cod on the busy road today. I am beside myself! Now what do I do?! Of course I love that house! But now I am so conflicted! I know I can trust my kids in the fenced back yard, but I'm worried about other people's kids...


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- 16 and a half pounds! Hahha. 75th percentile on head. Big ol head! And 50th for weight. What is Daniel?! 99th?


----------



## kcw81

Chell it's ok just wait to see what happens with the offer. No sense worrying about that stuff until you actually get it. Easier said than done I know. But you might not even get either house.


----------



## Onelildream

We withdrew the offer from the other one. I hated it so much! And we would have to put in another 30k... But the capecod is move in ready and gorgeous. Yeah it IS on a busy road, but how often are you in your front yard? We are keeping our options open and looking at three more houses Monday, but making a choice so we can close before the end of the year for a tax return. And we figured out our finances. Turns out it only costs 3k more per year for a house 30k more... That's doable. Hubs said a formal counter offer is coming in at 165k on Monday. Not sure how he already knows that, but now I feel like it's crunch time. :) eek! I'm really excited to see the other houses and make a choice.


----------



## SBB

Exciting about the houses chell!! Just don't do anything you're not sure about. Go see it again and let the kids run around and see how you feel :hugs: 

Nope no AF... just never got one. Same thing happened to my mum! 

Sammuel has a massive head. I mean he's massive full stop, but his head seems huge compared to others too!! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Up already? Aren't u tired?


----------



## SBB

Yep knackered, couldn't sleep for ages and Sammuel decided 6.45 was get up time! 

Plus I woke up feeling like I'm going to throw up!! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- that was always how I got once I knew I was pregnant. It was almost better not knowing! Lol!


----------



## lisaf

lol, poor Suz

Chell - I think you'll be happier in the busy-road house. Try not to worry so much! :hugs:

Casey - Daniel has a really bad red mark on one of his legs that has been there for MONTHS now... we are 90% sure it was caused by the cheapie cloth diapers I had. I probably had them sized wrong, but after that mark, I dont' dare use them again :( Its finally faded from an angry red to a dull red.. it looks just like a burn mark. I might have a picture somewhere... I hate it, it looks like we hurt him.
And the hairy butt patch is some hair that is at the top of his butt.. we thought it was funny but then a friend of mine warned me that its a sign of a minor form of spina bifida (sounds way worse than it is). I googled around and his hairy patch looks just like the kind they talk about. The nurse said he didn't have a dimple so its probably nothing to worry about. I know there can still be issues though, really bummed our doctor wasn't there. At most it might cause him some bladder issues.

Daniel was only 75th % for weight though, lol... I do think life would be a little bit easier with a smaller baby... could have kept our old car seats for longer, wouldn't hurt so much to hold him for a long time etc.


----------



## SBB

:shock: nappies caused a red mark :( post a pic of it... 

I'm sure you can always talk to your doc later about it Lisa, if he comes back 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Well yesterday was not a fun day spent in A&E!! They did x-rays and gave him oxygen- said it was Bronchiolitis and admitted us to a ward as the doc said he was too poorly to go home. Ste drove home and back to fetch us some stuff (an hour) only to get back to the new paediatrician saying we could go home after all! :dohh: Said there is no cure anyway and we could keep an eye on him at home. He has to do 100 breaths in a face mask inhaler a few times a day (which he hates!!) 

He slept better than he ever has last night! 11pm-4pm then 4:15-8am! He's wheezy this morning but seems ok!

Suz- I know I said it on text but..... CONGRATS!! :happydance: :happydance:
(and OMFG!!! :shock: :haha: )

Jess- hope you had a lovely time last night!

Chell- glad you haven't gone for the house you hated! X

Hi everyone else :hi:


----------



## SBB

Aw bless him for sleeping so well! Was one of you up with him all the time? So does he seem improved today? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Hi Suz, sorry your feeling queasy now that you know. I have generally not been eating much for about a week but not feeling so sick in the last couple of days.
Lost about 2-3 pounds so far but that will give me a bit more margin for afterwards!

For Daniel, is he bothered by anything ( the red mark, the hairy patch) if not I would not worry too much. I have a dimple at the bottom of my spine, right we're the crack start ( sorry TMi) - not hairy though. And it turned out on some x-rays taken recently that one of my vertebra did not fully close. (spina bifida) but I have no issue what so ever with it and it never bothered me. 

I'm glad Ben slept a bit. Has he got to have a physio "clapp" him? To get the infection out of his lungs? That's what they do in France to help clear it. It's horrible to watch but it really helps x


----------



## Peach Blossom

What did I miss?! Suz?! Are you up the duff again?!! :)


----------



## SBB

Jess look at the first post on this page! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/338037-clomid-club-graduate-buddies-3022.html

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

No V- his lungs are clear thankfully!! 

Suz- yes Ste watched him til 4 then I was on the second shift- but to be honest we both sort of dozed at the same time! I dozed with my hand firmly on his chest!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Speaking of AF after thinking pregnancy had cured me and having two periods exactly 35 days apart it's gone missing again this month :-( :cry:


----------



## SBB

when was it 'due' Lou? 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

2 days ago!!


----------



## SBB

Oh that's not too bad - any signs? have you been using protection?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Mostly!! :blush:

We haven't BD'd that much lately either- not with Ben's sleep!


----------



## Euronova

oh oh more bumps maybe :) I am getting well excited lol :D
:test: :haha:

Suz, when are you seeing the doctor? I can't wait to know how far along you are!!! any chances you might have an early scan, i would play on the fact you don't know so that you need a dating scan :)


----------



## SBB

Lou poas!!! :happydance: 

V I'll book to see the MW ASAP I guess, but actually I'm not bothered about getting an early scan! Sorry :haha: so I guess it will be at least 4 weeks. I'll see what they say and just take the first scan offered I guess! 

Can I take folic acid BF? 
X x x


----------



## Euronova

i don't think there is any risk as a lot of food are enriched in Folic acid. Double check with the MW... i don't think it matters if you put it off for a few days :)
Awww... shame!! I want you to have an early scan :( lol


----------



## SBB

I'll see what I can do V, just for you!! :D 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Sweet :haha:
I think I might have a urinary infection :( i seem to want to pee all the time (even more than usual) and I seem to be feeling something down there, sorry if TMI but i don't know how to say, like I can "feel" my urethra, but it's not painful... drinking loads... I just hope it passes and I don't have to go to the GP or take anything :(


----------



## kcw81

Hi Lou so glad Ben is ok and slept! Why'd he sleep? Poor thing has to do those breaths and he hates it? That will be a treat to force him huh?

Jess what's going on- what did u end up doing today? Dont drink too much cuz it will make u depressed the next day!

Suz still soo excited for you!

Lisa awe poor D with his mark and bifuda scare. Can't believe cloth dipes could cause a scar??


----------



## Euronova

.... oh god.... after the MIL freaked cause she saw that I asked people about London venues for our wedding on Facebook and complained she was the last to know it might now be in London (we called her to tell her and there is NOTHING planned, it was just an idea yesterday!)
Anyway, she has been pissing me off loads with Facebook so I put her on a restricted list, and she noticed! lol SHe blew a fuse this morning with Oliver and was crying cause "i cut her off"
Anyway... after a bit of talking she understood I want from now on to keep Facebook to my friend and no one else, so all family is now banned (I don't care as my family doesn't use Facebook anyway!)
But I know she is well pissed off! She never ever posts anything, i even forget she is on there... but I guess she is reading all i post clearly... or she was!


----------



## SBB

Argh! Why are you friends with mil on there in the first place?! :haha: 

I don't remember anything I read, I am shattered we went to an AP meet this avo for 3 hours and I'm so tired now!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sammuels pee really stinks at the moment! What can I do?! I don't know why... It's really gross though! 

Maybe I could give him more water. He hardly has any... 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Sammuels pee really stinks at the moment! What can I do?! I don't know why... It's really gross though!
> 
> Maybe I could give him more water. He hardly has any...
> X x x

Ben's has since he went on solids Suz! It's gross! His cloth nappies stink!! I keep catching Ste sticking him in a disposable cos he can't stand the smell of the cloth!! I'm strip washing them with a dishwasher tablet every week or so (found an instruction post on the natural parenting section) but they still smell! It smells like mens' unrinals!! :sick:


----------



## babyloulou

(can Danny smell S's too?? Just thinking your sense of smell might have gone "pregnancy sensitive!!)


----------



## SBB

Yeh sammuels are the same! Gross! 

Oh well... Pretty sure D can smell it too but I'll check! I did think that...

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Our washing machine smells so bad that I have to run an empty boil wash after his nappies have been in- sort of negating the benefits to the environment!! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Really lou?! Ours smells fine and the nappies smell fine dry it's just when he pees! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

God no ours stink :sick:


----------



## SBB

:sick: I wonder why?! Stinky Ben!! :haha: bet girls don't smell so bad :lol: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think it's all the garlic he eats! He has it at least once a day and his favourite food in the world is hummous on breadsticks!!


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh when I gave Sammuel that garlic it was soooo gross! He eats it a lot too... Actually yeh it's much worse with garlic! :sick: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I swear I can feel kicking :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

They say you can feel it earlier second time round! Maybe you're about 3 months or something!!!! :shock:


----------



## SBB

:shock: I don't think so! No bump and I poas regularly so can't be! 

We havent talked about x factor at all this year - remember last year none of us were allowed to say anything until everyone confirmed they'd seen it, then we'd talk about it for 3 pages :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I know when I ovulated, I don't mean dates but I had loads of ewcm, then loads of cm after. And symptoms... Must have been 3 weeks ago I guess... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and my tummy was huge like I was pregnant, but it's gone down again now.... 


X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Have you contacted the midwife?

XFactor's really, really boring this year!! :-(


----------



## SBB

Nah it's the weekend... Will do Monday and I think she does her appointments Fridays... So will try and get in for Friday. 

Yeh x factor is dull, not interested in any of them. Quite like Craig, Janet is DULL!!!

X x x


----------



## kcw81

JImmys pee smells like roses. Haha. Man there has been lots going on with everyone I am such a bore. Jimmys teething has made him really hard work the past week and he also has had runny diarrhea and is being super fussy about eating. He won't eat purrees anymore and he spits out most fruit and crackers I offer. He is even refusing some bottles at the normal time! Plus he wakes in the middle of the night and he keeps trying to stand and falling on his ass and crying. He is super fussy about everything and makes me carry him too much! Agh well it's about time he did something to rebel against me, he's been so manageable till now.


----------



## SBB

Welcome to teething Casey!!! Hopefully it won't last long x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yep sounds like teething Casey! Poor Jimmy! :-(


----------



## Onelildream

Suz- will u pee on an opk? I wanna see if it really works. :D please?


----------



## lisaf

lol, the OPK thing does totally work Chell, I did it when I was pregnant :)

Wow, I can't imagine being pregnant again Suz... has it really sunk in yet?

I am NOT looking forward to the pee smells... ugh! :(
Lou... do you do a pre-rinse/wash, then an extra rinse afterwards? is it possible you're not using enough detergent? I know too much can cause a problem, but so can too little?
My wash cycle for my diapers is 2 hours, lol... I select basically every option on my washer, prewash, extra rinse, extra spin, hot/cold, heavy soil, lol.. then I do a pre-wash/rinse cycle first too

Ok, here are 2 pics of Daniel.. first one shows his hairy patch. You can also see the first red mark left by the diapers... it wasn't so bad, it faded in maybe a week and a half, we didn't know what caused it (I suspected my daycare lady's dog honestly, lol.. I don't mind at all that she has her dog around Daniel, our dog isn't as good around Daniel as hers is).
2nd pic shows the red mark that is still there now :(
It is not raised/bumped at all, so the doc says it should fade to nothing.
I'm so bummed too because the diapers that caused it are the ones in that picture.. I LOVED the jean diaper print :)
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth519-1.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/DanielMonth588.jpg


----------



## kcw81

Cute pics, sorry about the mark though. Love baby butts. I can't see the hair on my iPod...

I finally checked that wonder weeks book and Jimmys behavior is described to a fricken T in the chapter on week 37 categories. Makes sense it hit him late since he's late on most things. Oh man the clinging to my pants while I try to do stuff ! He clings to my clothes and i can't walk and he cries if I have to set him down and all the shit 
They describe about fussy traits. Refusing to eat, sleeping poorly, nightmares, etc! Apparently figuring out categories makes your baby really insecure and scared but then they are supposed to have a week or 3 of calm impressive behavior. Hope it happens soon! I'm exhausted ! It's frustrating when it feels like a setback and he is so hard to please and gets bored so easy. I think the wonder week thing may be more likely reason for his fussyness than teething. Wow I thought that book was kind of a waste but dang! It's right on! 

The quotes from other mothers in there are amazingly similar to what I have been going thru. You guys been reading it?


----------



## SBB

Nah Casey I can't be bothered to read it :haha: I just wait for lou to tell me :haha: 

Wow Lisa I can't believe a nappy would do that :( we had some dodgy nappies that left a red mark but not as bad as that and it faded in a couple of weeks. We got rid of them. The material just wasn't soft enough for nappies! 

I see the hairy patch - it's cute :) 

Chell I don't have any opks, sorry! Lou only poa hpt because she got a +ve opk though! And I did it last time with a smily face one and that was +ve too so def works! 

And no Lisa, it really hasn't sunk in!! :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

V are you taking pregnacare? Do you know if anywhere has them on offer? I guess I should start taking them again!! 

Lol I gave some maternity clothes, my raspberry leaf tea etc to my pregnant friend, and said she could borrow my car seat - I've had to ask for it all back :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

lol what did you use the raspberry tea for?
I can't take any vitamins for some reasons my stomach just can't cope with them (it's been like that even when I was TTC and tried to take the pregnacare conception).
I only take folic acid, my gynea said it's fine as nothing proves that vitamins does make a difference, she said once i'm in the second tri to try and eat a bit better (i don't fancy a lot of things right now) but she said not to worry, the baby will take what it needs.
i'd look online for the pregnacare or if you don't mind store brands I am sure boots or super drugs do promotions on vitamins, they always do a 3for2.


----------



## SBB

The tea allegedly makes your uterus really strong, you drink it later on. Blatantly didn't help me but it tastes nice! 

Yeh I may not bother with the vits. Think they're a bit of a con! But I just want to do everything the same as I did with Sammuel... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

What's happened to your siggy Suz?? 

Have you tried Boots? The usually have pregnacare on 3 for 2 xx

I've got over half of a 100 tub of RL capsules left I can send you if you want them? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I've still got some of the gentle birth tea if you want it. Xx


----------



## babyloulou

How you doing Jess? Was just about to text you! Did you let Joe take Lili to the party? Have you seen him? X


----------



## SBB

Thanks lou and Jess that would be great, once I know things are ok! :hugs: 

Anything else happened Jess? Is lili back? 

My soggy does that sometimes, it's blatantly the soggy people advertising or something :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Soggy :haha: obv I meant siggy!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've sure I've got other pregnancy bits knocking about too. I'll do you a little parcel when you've had your first scan/check up xx


----------



## kcw81

Those soggy people are a bunch sogheads. Crazy to think you are having to book your first scan soon suz! It's so cool.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili went to the family get together... I wouldn't call it a party. The whole family talked about things. My SIL and my BIL's wife brought Lili back and said it had been a rough day. He's coming over later to talk... he said that it will positive... Not sure what that means, but I'm not backing diwn over the ultimatum... and I'm not just going to take him back open armed....


----------



## kcw81

Oh man so he wants to work it out. Well if he really means it then no more other women and more at home time!! And keep counseling!


----------



## Peach Blossom

And so so many more conditions that I have in my head including cancelling our personal bank accounts and putting everything in the joint account... i have a very long list!


----------



## kcw81

Good! Stick to it and make sure it us communicated !


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think the thing is, before I was so scared to lose him that I wouldn't question him or challenge him on anything. I let him do it his way. I'm not scared anymore though. He can't hurt me anymore than he already has and right now I could go either way. Push over Jess is gone and never coming back. Time Joe met the Jess that everyone else knows!


----------



## SBB

Good Jess!!! 

Well if he does want to work it out, I'm not saying all this is a good thing, but maybe it happened so you would get feisty and get what you want and you'll be happier in the future... 

Let us know what he says 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

That makes me so happy Jess! Yay. God I am glad he pushed it too far cuz a change needed to happen big time.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I'm not sure if it's what I want... Had already found a lovely man to be with, bought a new flat and was half way through decorating it my way in my head! :haha: Will let you know how it all goes... Think this will be the first of many talks...


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Jess! Maybe he'll realise you're not the pushover he thought and that he's actually got to win you back now!! :thumbup:

I would also demand the truth of everything he has done too!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh, yeah, that's top of my list!! :gun:


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Suz, I'm not sure if it's what I want... Had already found a lovely man to be with, bought a new flat and was half way through decorating it my way in my head! :haha: Will let you know how it all goes... Think this will be the first of many talks...

What?! What man? What? Are you joking? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, a dream man! All in my head! But it was quite a nice fantasy to aim for!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Oh :rofl: damn I thought you'd met someone for real!!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Way to go Jess! Sounds like you are in the perfect mind frame for that talk! x Good Luck x
Don't make it easy on him... otherwise you'll be back there in a few months/years.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: It wouldn't take long... I ,ight sign up to sugardaddy.com! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Whatever you do Jess don't make it easy for him to just come back! I don't like that one of his criticisms was that "you let me get away with everything" and the way he's said "tonight's talk is going to positive" suggests he's already decided what is going happen!! Take control! Make him work for you! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Yeh definitely make him work for it! Say YOU need time to think... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

ooh good luck Jess! stay strong!


----------



## SBB

Jessssssss what's happening?! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

The fucking fucker admitted he kissed her.... After promising he hadn't....


----------



## SBB

Twat. Is that it? He definitely didn't sleep with her?

So does he want to work it out? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've replied on the FB thing Jess. Do you believe he didn't sleep with her? Did you ask him about the Sat Nav address thing?? X


----------



## Onelildream

Oh my gosh, Lisa....guess what I dreampt about last night??? My DD having a hairy butt patch! :rofl: I woke up thinking, "Ah, I should tell Lisa Maddie has a hairy butt patch too, and no problems, so she shouldn't worry about Daniel." It took me about an hour to realize that it was just a dream.... :haha:

(oh no!!!!!!!!!!! I'm turning in to my mother! I cannot tell the difference between RL and a dream!)


----------



## Euronova

Morning ladies!
How did everyone sleep? Working all day at the vet today. Got there late (poured orange juice in my cereals...)
What is it with the itchy nipples??!! (sorry TMI) but it's so annoying! 

How are you feeling Suz? I don't want to declare myself safe but I seems to be managing the morning sickness ok... Still getting really nauseous at times but getting more into a routine now.


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

V- I had itchy nipples although I developed eczema in pregnancy (never had it before) which I still get on my breasts now! I'm sure it's normal anyway! 

Chel- I wonder what a dream analyst would make of that! "dreaming of hairy butts!" :haha:


----------



## SBB

Aw V I'm your bump buddy! I'll have to get a new siggy soon! 

Phoned to make appt with the MW, they need me to see a doctor first... Why? They don't even do a test it's totally pointless :growlmad: can't see the doc til Monday and so god knows when I'll see the MW! 

Yeh I feel rough V :sick: it's better if I eat though - is it for you? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Did you feel sick with Sammuel Suz? I've heard morning sickness is worse with girls..... (supposed to be the female hormones or something) xx


----------



## Euronova

I went from having to eat little all the time to nearly eating nothing.
Ate quite a bit yesterday and felt fine. (well I did feel nauseous and had heartburn in the evening but wasn't as bad as it's been)
Feeling so tired and burpy at work today. Trying to do as little as possible when no one is watching! :p 
What a pain you have to wait so long!
Any news from Jess this morning?


----------



## Euronova

I don't think I am sick enough for "it" to be a girl.. Seems everyone is predicting a boy for me anyway! I am not fussed but I do like how cute and dainty girls are... Boys tend to be a bit more work I think! Or I imagine lol


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, in enfield, you have to go online and book with the MW... the doctor doesn't want to see you anymore! Canyou phone and make an emergency appt with the Dr? 

V, my nipples itched like crazy... You soon start to scratch them in public without even knowing! :rofl:

I never got very sick with Lil... but then again she was so dinky she probably didn' produce enough of any hormone to make me sick! :haha: 

I'm going to write to Joe today... I know he'll have a busy day with emails from the women in his life today, but he's just going to have to read mine too! I think I need some clarification on a few things before I can make up my mind... especially the whole I don't want to be with you, but I want to want to be with you thing and the magic wand his counsellor has!


----------



## SBB

Yeh lou I felt awful for ages with S, til 20 something weeks! 

I have got MW appt now next tues, I just phoned my other docs surgery and they booked it... 

I think last time I ate loads then nothing too... 

Jess how are you today? :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Good luck Jess I hope he sends a decent response... 

What's your instinct about what to do? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm really having to fight with myself... part of me thinks I should just call it quits... But then I'm the one who ends it...


----------



## SBB

You're not really Jess, if you do end it it's because he's left you no other option by being so selfish! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou how is Ben now? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I agree with Suz, you're not ending it, it's not your fault he has feelings for someone else and is saying he does not want to be with you! Don't let him turn the situation on you and make you the baddy! Sounds so much like he only wants to save the face and not look like the horrible man he is!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks girls... I emailed him this morning demanding to see the email to her and also saying that we would go to a counsellor that I choose...


----------



## SBB

Why has he chosen this counsellor? Is it someone he's been to before? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

It's one his sister went to with her husband when the split earlier this year... I just instinctively don't want to go there...


----------



## SBB

Fair enough. I thought maybe it was someone he'd been to and felt comfortable with and that might be a plus... But as it's not then you should choose! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Why does he want his sister's counsellor Jess? Is it because the family have put pressure on him? X

Suz- Ben's much better! He slept crap so is definitely back on form!! :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

You need a pregnancy ticker Suz!!!


----------



## SBB

but I wouldn't know where to set it from!! How pregnant am I ?!?!? 

x x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Suz- Ben's much better! He slept crap so is definitely back on form!! :dohh:

Oh.... Glad he's much better though! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad that Ben is better.. sorry about the sleep though! If it's any consolation, Lili has been waking up at 3 for a bottle for the last week... Tough when I have to get up at 6 for work!!

I think he wants to go to this counsellor because his sister says she's good, but I just have a gut feeling... And I don't want to be told who I am going to talk to... I want to be asked!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha, Suz, you're like my sister! She didn't have a clue how pregnant she was! :rofl: As her boss said to her... You should have known better! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I don't blame you Jess!! Everything has been on his terms so far! Not fair!!! :growlmad:


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> but I wouldn't know where to set it from!! How pregnant am I ?!?!?
> 
> x x x

Good point!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Once I've had a scan I'll do one - or maybe I can do a guess one! 

I think I'd better POAS again and check! I feel like it could not be real. What else could cause a +ve? :haha: 

Jess I agree he should ask... Has he replied to you? 

x x x


----------



## SBB

My doppler broke :( I loved my doppler and I won't be able to use it... boohoo! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

You can borrow mine Suz xx


----------



## SBB

Really? :D thank you!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah- I've got a bottle of gel too. I'll pop it in the post this week with those RL capsules xx


----------



## lisaf

lol, were you just trying to use your doppler right now suz? :haha: I think its a TAD premature for that ;)

Lol @ hairy butt patch dreams! I always have trouble telling my dreams apart from reality... kind of scary but mostly just amusing/confusing at times.
I did dream the other night that I was pregnant again (I blame you for putting that thought in my head). In my dream the labor ward was like one of those play gyms at the park for kids.. only adult-sized and multi-storied. I was put on the top floor for some reason and had to go all the way down to the bottom to get things like ice chips and clean sheets. I didn't mind though since labor wasn't really painful at all. Basically any time I had a contraction, my legs got shaky and weak... I had no sensation other than that so I was pretty cheerful. Had a very short labor too and popped my baby out without any fuss. :rofl: Wishful thinking? Maybe its that mommy amnesia starting to kick in?
I don't know how I'll ever forget that feeling like someone was trying to shove a bowling ball out my pelvis when I stood up, or the impression that I was straddling a stack of dynamite (I heard that once on a TV show and it really really was so true to how I felt, lol!)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, I love your dreams!! :haha: 

Suz, no reply... didn't expect one... he's off to Lisbon today... I'm guessing I won't hear from him until Weds... :( :cry:


----------



## lisaf

Aw Jess :( I HATE waiting for someone to talk about issues... I really really hate it, I climb the walls and almost physically itch it drives me nuts. :hugs: Just think to yourself that you won't get a response until Weds, and focus on how you feel, what you want to happen etc. Or, if that drives you crazy too, just focus on work and Lili :hugs:

Right after that labor dream, I had another dream that I worked in a nuclear-type power plant... everything was kept at sub-zero temperatures and we were very isolated like below the earth or something. Anyway, I knew that something was going to go wrong, but it hadn't yet and it was just weird (sort of like watching a movie where you know something big happens and just have to wait to see how it all goes wrong etc).


----------



## lisaf

Oh, and I've been watching the TV show Gossip Girl on netflix. :blush: Its pretty trashy, and I really didn't see what the point in the show was for like the first 6 episodes but there was nothing on TV so I kept watching. Now I'm hooked, lol.

Anyway I had a dream that I stopped by one of the rich guy's apartments and rescued a whole mansion-full of people from carbon monoxide poisoning. I think there were like 40 people I had to get out of there. Only one person died. But every time I thought I had gotten everyone out, I found more rooms because the place was so huge. Then there was something at the end about polygamy and a gangsta rapper but its really hard to explain :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I love Gossip Girl! XOXO :haha: Do you eat cheese before you go to bed?!


----------



## lisaf

lol, I eat lots of crap before I go to bed... otherwise I wake up starving. Not usually cheese though.


----------



## SBB

Lol Lisa your dreams are mental!!! 

Ha no I wasn't trying to Doppler already :rofl: although to be fair if it worked I would :rofl: 

Thanks lou that would be fab! I have loads of gel though so don't worry about that... Keep it for your next one ;) 

Jess does he not have an iPhone to reply from? That sucks you're left dangling again! Be positive though and use the time to think. How does it feel with him not being there? Are you coping with Lili ok? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

He has an HTC something that is all singing an dancing. It's just I don't believe he will bother responding whilst he's working...


----------



## Euronova

oh Jess... it really doesn't sound like he is pulling his finger out! I'd be SO mad....

Love your dreams... I have the weirdest dreams... usually people are not who they are physically which makes it all very confusing!

Back from work, absolutely exhausted! But it's mac Donald night tonight... i have a weird obsession with chicken nuggets since the pregnancy so I am allowed them once a week :)


----------



## Euronova

Just catching up, glad Ben is Ok :)
How soon did you manage to have the doppler work??


----------



## babyloulou

I found the heartbeat between 13 amd 14 weeks I think x


----------



## kcw81

Suz have you saved all S's crap? His newborn clothes and infant toys etc? That will come in handy. I know it's early but will they room together? 

Lou glad Ben is better! That was rough!

Jess sorry about lilli but glad she is eating! Still pumping? Find another counselor and set it up!


----------



## kcw81

Oh yeah I donated more milk yesterday to the lady who adopted a boy and she brought him over and he was only 2 weeks old and barely opened his eyes and so pink and tiny!!! Isn't it amazing how ours were like that too? I can barely remember Jimmy like that it seems so long ago. Awww. She brought her OH and yup, I knew it, it's a girl! They are moms together. I wish I knew more about their story and the circumstances w the baby but didn't ask. I can't believe she is still trying to pump and nurse! Really believes in breast milk . The only drug she takes is that Dom one and herbs!!!


----------



## SBB

I swear I found Sammuels HB at 9 weeks... Maybe 10... I might be wrong though but I know it was really early... 

Yeh we've still got everything. Will just need some tiny nappies and I think that's about it. 

We'll prob all sleep in our bed :haha: no spare room but new baby will co-sleep anyway and Sammuel will either co sleep too or be in his room. And they can share storage etc... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Casey I think that's awesome that she's trying to BF! so cool! Are they really grateful for your milk?

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Haha! Family bed. Have you seen Away We Go with Maya Rudolph? Youre like Maggie gyllenhall in that one part with all her family in her bed and bfing her 5 yr olds! It's a cute movie.

Yeah they are grateful and seem so happy and eager to be good moms. They said he is eating over 25 oz per day and he's so tiny it's amazing! He had trauma on the birth I guess.


----------



## SBB

No I haven't seen it, I'll look it up... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

The part with Maggie is her character is like exaggerated example of a momma earth type , like she enjoyed labor so much at home and that it was so intense she had an orgasm. She has both her four yr olds bfing one on each boob when Maya walks in to visit her, they are old friends who haven't seen eachother in awhile, Maya is pregnant.


----------



## SBB

Haha ok I'll watch it - sounds funny! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Case, I had to stop pumping cos of the higher drug dose I'm on. :(

Joe promised he'd send me details of where he is in case of an emergency... nothing. So angry... so so angry...


----------



## babyloulou

:growlmad: :growlmad: &#58390;&#58390;&#58390;&#58390;&#58390;&#58390;&#58390;&#58390;&#58390;&#58390;

Jess :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Jess he is such a tool. I think every time he pisses us off, we should say FK (face kick) and when he gets back we can add them up and you get to kick him in the face that many times, from all of us :D 

He really is a selfish twat. I can't believe he hasn't even let you know where he's going... Seriously how is this relationship ever going to work? It seems like he is pushing you on purpose... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I just messaged the husband... I only asked him is he was her husband... But I am so pissed that I don't care if I burn all my bridges with him right now. I will take Lili away from him and I will not let him see her.


----------



## kcw81

He sucks Jess! What If lilli had an emergency would he even be there? He is a total no show in the dad department as well ad being a two timing selfish dick weed.


----------



## Euronova

lol... totally agree with the above.... I don't think he really wants to work it out, he is not exactly convincing... all he said was that counselling after seeing his family. If he has told them that he doesn't want to be with you anymore, they must have advised him to try everything, hence the concealing... but it sounds like he is not really putting his heart into it... so why waste your time and energy??


----------



## babyloulou

I agree with all the others Jess! :-( I think it's going to be like flogging a dead horse trying to work it out with him :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha, dick weed... :rofl: Thanks Casey, you made me smile! :D

Yeah, V, I think you're right. If I don't get a response from him soon I will call it a day. :cry:


----------



## SBB

Let us know if he replies! Sod it you've got nothing to lose... 

I know you don't want to give up but it doesn't seem like you're getting much choice... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Joe just text saying that he doesn't know where he is staying and that he will send me details when he's there. I don't believe him. I know how those call sheets work and they have all the details on you could possibly want. He STILL hasn't asked after Lili... He knows that she has conjuntivitis and is grizzly yet he doesn't ask how she's doing... Something big is going to happen to make me want to go back now.


----------



## SBB

What is the point in lying about it? I swear he's just trying to push you to your limits... 

If you split do you think he'll be there for lili? It doesn't sound like it :( 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

:( I'm so sorry Jess.. he's such an ass


----------



## Peach Blossom

He keeps saying "don't say I don't care about Lili", but if he did care about her he would ask after her! Without prompting. I think I'm a little blinded by anger at the moment though... I can feel the irrationality setting in...


----------



## babyloulou

Oh my god! He is seriously taking the piss!! :growlmad: Jess to be honest I think the only thing left to try is to just leave him to it! Just don't contact him- pretend you don't care. If he doesn't realise what he's losing then and come running then he's already gone in his head a long time ago xx


----------



## kcw81

I agree. Enough is enough Jess.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I think you're right Lou. That's it... I think I need a sponsor... Like in AA! Someone I can text when I get the urge to text Joe!


----------



## babyloulou

You can text me day or night xx


----------



## SBB

Me too! We're both up all night anyway... :hugs: 

Seriously you can text me and I'll convince you not to contact him. 

I agree with what lou said :( 

Btw I forgot to say my friends have a house in our village they rent out and if you wanted to get away you could come and stay in it, and lou said she'd come down with Ben, and we could go for a nice walk with the babies, go for lunch etc and slag off Joe & WF or just take your mind off it. Just let me know if you want to and I'll organise dates with my friends... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah let's do it!!! :happydance:

Ben is still up and fighting :-(


----------



## lisaf

Aw Ben... sleep for mommy, please? pretty please? We'll all chip in and buy you a shiny red bicycle if you just SLEEP for once!!!


Jess, definitely try to ignore him for a while! And stay away from the alcohol unless you have a designated phone/computer buddy, lol!


----------



## SBB

Hes definitely better then! Has he been to sleep at all yet? Are you doing pupd yet? 

I have got loads of spots on my face :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No he's not been to sleep at all yet :-( I didn't want to start sleep training while he was ill- think we're going to have to though :-(


----------



## kcw81

that sounds like fun, you guys should get together! Lou sorry Ben is fighting sleep again. Yeah let us know how your new training goes - stay strong! Its for Bens good!

Jimmy's 10 month wonder week fussy-lead-up stage is killing me and apparently the calm sun doesn't break until 4 more weeks!! I Can't take much more! I seriously have to put him down on the ground and let him cry sometimes. He only wants his mommy and refuses to entertain himself with al his bushels of toys. Even when I do hold him or play with him he isn't all the way happy and not for long. By afternoon my arm gets tired and so do my ears. Why didn't any of you others talk about this, its supposed to hit around the 10-11 month range. IT feels like such a setback from how he was it is frustrating. Anyway I am just ranting, I never really have ranted about jimmy too much before.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm right there with ya Case :-(


----------



## babyloulou

(at least Jimmy gives you a break in the evenings and at night though! Ben's bloody 24-7!!!) :-(


----------



## kcw81

I couldn't do that lou! I mean after all day of this I get so frustrated and at him! it makes me not like him, I want to run the other direction when he decides he is tired of a toy and comes barrelling toward me crying! He can't be pleased ! I give him stupid mum mum rice crackers to just get him to be quiet for a second with out me carrying him. But Ben is mostly happy right? I know he is sick right now so its hard to tell.

I know I am a dick for complaining. But I have to vent.


----------



## babyloulou

You're not a dick Case- these babies can be mighty frustrating!!! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Look at this- as soon as I gave in and went to bed with the little monkey.......


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/October%202011/3e79498d.jpg


----------



## lisaf

awwwwwww.... :cry: that pic makes me miss Daniel... I love sleeping baby breath!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

He's awake again :-(


----------



## kcw81

aww lou love it when they are peacefully sleeping. wish it was more often for you! My goodness I don't understand why no one warned me about this phase! But I just talked to my friend who has two little toddlers and she remembers this 9-10 month phase quite vividly and she said it was so hard! you would think it would be a compliment, having your baby love you so much all he wants is you but noooo...


----------



## babyloulou

Bens the same Case. He's taken to holding on to my trouser leg whenever I am standing up and trying to do something! He just hangs off there with a big smile- if I try to carry on what I'm doing though it turns into a whinge! :dohh: 

He moans if I leave him to play independently- but if I try and join in he just starts throwing toys around or crawling off and won't play with me- so i think "right he's occupied"- try to stand up and he wails again!!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Ugh it's impossible to please king Ben and king Jimmy. We are merely their servants trying to appease their mighty needs. Ha I totally know what u mean, ok cool he is occupied, I am going to get in the kitchen to make salads, and you have to be so quiet tip toeing away but the slightest noise and bam! Jimmy looks up and comes running!


----------



## TySonNMe

Sorry you ladies are having a tough time with the boys :( I don't recall Jax being fussy at that age..he liked to eat and he liked his binky...now he whines when he needs help but it's so cute and funkids are so amazingly smart at this age...we're trying to teach him a few signs to help guys communication and ease his frustration


----------



## kcw81

Marg maybe cuz Jax did daycare? So he couldnt really get into the clingy habit?


----------



## SBB

Sammuel hasn't had a phase like that for more than a few days, I bet it wont last another 4 weeks! 

It is really hard though :( 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls bin in really bad pain with my lower back these last few day do you think i could o early my right side were i have no tube is bad paining i have took a wee sample in my doctors to see if i have got a uti if its not a uti not a clue what it could be unless i am ovulating early what do you girls think xxx


----------



## megs79

HUGE CONGRATS Suz!! So encouraging that you and Laura got preggo naturally.:thumbup:

Lou, sorry you're up a lot with Ben... if it's any consolation (you too KC), Frida was quite hard work then too and the clingy thing is soooooo much better now. Plus I'm sure he'll improve as he gets better from being ill :flower:

Jess, I don't know all the details but I'm so sorry. You sound like a lovely person and amazing mumma so he's clearly loopy :flower: :hugs:

Caz, I hope it's ovulating, fingers crossed! 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Meg- unfortunately Ben has been up every hour nearly every night for the whole 9 months :-( It's just him I'm afraid! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Thanks meg! 

Hope it's early ov Caz 

I had a craving! Felt rough and really wanted a sundried tomato, mozzarella and pesto toasted sandwich! I stopped on the way home and got the ingredients :) 

X x x 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I had that for dinner yesterday Suz!! 

I've just put Ben's photo shoot pictures on Facebook xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, those photos are so precious! I love the one of him in between you and Ste with you holding hands...you are going to treasure those photos forever!


----------



## SBB

So cute lou! :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## megs79

Well Lou if it's any consolation you certainly don't look like you're up that much and look like you've had your beauty sleep! Lovely pics x


----------



## Euronova

The pictures are lovely :) you all look great! it is a wonder how you look so good with so little sleep!


----------



## kcw81

Lou I love your pics! Bens mouth is always open! Ha! They really are awesome- are u framing one for the wall? 

Hi girls. Suz I hope Jimmy Doesnt cling for 4 weeks either! Hope he is like S and shakes it off quickly. Your sandwich sounds so gourmet are you a good cook? Do u always eat perfect tasty little meals like a restaurant makes it?

How's Laura coping with the newborn and shae I wonder? I am sure she is busy!!

We have the inlaws coming to stay for 4 days fir thanksgiving this week. Barf but maybe I will get more breaks when they are here. I might book a spa appointment and leave them with Jimmy on Friday because dh will be at work and I will be stuck with them here! Theyd probably love it and Jimmy does better when I leave anyway. Maybe I can get a massage, doesn't that sound nice?


----------



## lisaf

Ooh, yes, you totally deserve a break, especially with this clingy phase, Casey! Inlaws are good for SOMETHING after all :haha:

Yeah, you guys always sound like you're eating super tasty gourmet meals! Makes my meals look pathetic in comparison.

Lou - I was actually immediately checking you for bags under your eyes... seriously don't know how you don't look like you've been run over repeatedly by a truck!
I love that one with you guys holding hands too... that is totally worth canvas mounting and hanging over the mantlepiece! I love his open-mouthed expression too :)

Do you guys not have little safety belts in your grocery-store trolleys?


----------



## SBB

Haha no Casey I'm a rubbish cook! It sounds better than it looks! 

Man I feel really rough :( so tired and sick - boohoo!! 

Yeh we have those Lisa - why?! Did I miss something? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and hell yeh get the massage!! I might ask for massage vouchers or something for Xmas now you've mentioned it :D I'd bloody love a massage! 

Spoke to a couple of girls in my AP group today who are pregs... Their milk dried up :cry: I will feel so awful if that happens... I want to carry on feeding :cry: 

Sammuel threw up a feed today, he never does that any more... I hope my milk isn't changing and he doesn't like it :(
X x x


----------



## SBB

I saw lous video - where I shop they have them but obv not in skanky Morrisons :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I was just asking about the safety belt thing because I didn't see one on Lou's video.

I hope your milk doesn't dry up... can you find some tandem-feeders on here who can give you some tips/advice?


----------



## kcw81

Oh weird! Have u heard if that suz, of the baby just deciding he dislikes bm after almost a year of being great with it? Sorry u r sick. Hope you are closer to 2nd tri than we think! Why does milk dry up with pregnancy?


----------



## SBB

I don't know why Casey, think it more or less dries up though but if they carry on suckling it comes back. Some babies just don't like the taste when it changes so stop :( 

Yeh Lisa I'm going to get some advice I think. I know a couple of people who've successfully continued feeding so fingers crossed. 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

HUGE CONGRATS SUZ!

What have I missed, I am so sorry I havent been on in a while, It's just hard, I'm not going to lie... another year has passed and still nothing! I'm going to see the FS now that I have the all clear....

Anyone hear from Cat????

Love and Miss you all!


----------



## SBB

Hey Verna :wave: thank you... I'm sorry I know it must be really hard for you :hugs: We miss you! But I do understand why you don't come on much... We love you and want it to happen NOW!!!! 

I haven't heard from Cat in a while :( 

X x x


----------



## Smile4me

oh its ok hun I have four beauiful daughters I am fine, its just hard because 
I really want to give my wonderful dh a baby but whatever God has in store for us, we have to accept :)

I'm so incredibly happy for you Suz!!!

I just wonder how baby Kinley is doing :(


----------



## kcw81

Hi Verna!

Lou how come you never played words with me, after you asked me to? Didn't I get a game going with you?


----------



## lisaf

Aw Verna :hugs: we love you and totally understand :( You deserve to be here too, good luck with the FS!

I msg'd Cat on FB and heard from her on Nov 12th. She said "We are hangin in there. Kinley had a really good day today. Say hi to the girls for me. hugs
.."


----------



## Euronova

any of you used a pregnancy pillow? I am trying to find something already as I have a tendency to sleep on my tummy and it's getting a bit uncomfortable already.... I found if i hug another pillow that I stay on the side.
Did any of you buy a dreamgenii and what did you think?


----------



## lisaf

I don't know the name of the one I bought... it was a giant U shape. I did like it, but also think there must have been something better out there.


----------



## kcw81

yeah verna good luck with the FS I forgot to say!


----------



## SBB

:hugs: Verna you are wonderful! 

V I had one from John Lewis, a friend bought it, I liked it, but a rolled up blanket or another pillow would have done just as well! I'll find a link to it...

X x x


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> I don't know the name of the one I bought... it was a giant U shape. I did like it, but also think there must have been something better out there.




kcw81 said:


> yeah verna good luck with the FS I forgot to say!




SBB said:


> :hugs: Verna you are wondrful!
> 
> V I had one from John Lewis, a friend bought it, I liked it, but a rolled up blanket or another pillow would have done just as well! I'll find a link to it...
> 
> X x x

Hey there's a new multi quote function :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

https://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.john...?SearchTerm=Maternity+pillow+&un_jtt_redirect

X xx


----------



## Euronova

wow it's even more expensive than the dreamgenii... i just looked on ebay and someone is selling a never used one, just the packaging is not sealed... they have a 100% review... and i figure if i wash it before i use it anyway... i might be worse saving the money (£20 instead of £39.99)


----------



## SBB

Yea do it! I wouldn't have spent that much myself but someone just bought it for me... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

It's not the end of the world if u sleep on your back sometimes. I did!


----------



## SBB

I wonder how Jess is, I know she wanted some space today, hope she's alright... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I am glad she's taking a break! Too much focus on these huge problems would make me go insane with anxiety! A little denial is good for a breather.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi girls

V, you can have my dream genii if you want. Doesn't look I'll be needing it in the near future.

Not feeling great today. Ill and down, plus Lili has been a whingey clingy nightmare... All getting a bit too much. 

Love you girls :hugs: x


----------



## SBB

Aw Jess :hugs: how can we make you feel better? 

We love you! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I just wish I knew what was going to happen... :cry:


----------



## SBB

Have you heard from him? What are you thinking now? Any clearer on what you want? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I got in to a bit of a tizz last night because I hadn't heard from him and he had said that he would be in touch that he would ask about Lili and that he would let me know the details of where he is staying in Portugal in case of an emergency. I text him to tell he was being irresponsible and selfish and did I dream the conversation we had had... I also laid in tohim about nnot responding to my email about wanting to read the email to WF. This morning I got an email. He said that he hadn't replied because mine was a long and extremely long email with life changing consequences.... Um, am I the only one to have made life chaning statements in the last 2 weeks?!!... he said that he had emailed her. He said that he wasn't going to let me read the email as it was private... he also said that I over reacted last night and that if I was going to be like that he couldn't stomach it and couldn't live his life like that. He thinks I mad just beacuse he didn't sned me hotel details... I'm mad that he didn't once in 24 hours ask after Lili like he said he would. He begged me not to take Lili away and said that I would force him to stay with me just to stay with Lili... I don't know if I can keep going back and forth like this... A large part of me just wants to call it quits...


----------



## kcw81

Yikes Jess. So sorry hun. This is so lame I mean how hard is this figuring stuff out with him being gone 24 7! Everything's an email or text or phone. Ugh. Makes it impossible!


----------



## Euronova

awww Jess, thank you! I did get the one on ebay in the end but thank you so much for offering... i think i needed to do some retail therapy
I can't believe his cheek.... so he is not responding to your email because it was long??? what about just being in touch to say he will respond in detail when he had time?? Is he completely stupid or what? It doesn't look like he is making ANY efforts!
Then the email to WF is the worse really, it's too private for you to read??? god I wish i knew what he wrote? I bet he is not telling her that he is leaving her, i bet he is merely saying that she has to be patient while he save his reputation by pretending to want counselling etc... so he can blame the break up on you! He is doing it already saying that you are exaggerating and he can't live his life like that!! Can't you see he is turning things on you the sick ba*tard!!

I m so sorry you are ill on top of it all :( don't let him get into his head, nothing in this situation is your fault!


----------



## Euronova

Jess_ did you like your dream genii?


----------



## lisaf

Aw Jess, do you have another counseling session scheduled when he gets back? I can't tell if his heart really isn't in giving things a good try and he's looking for any excuse to leave, or if there is some major misunderstandings here and lack of understanding on his part.

I don't think its fair that he doesn't let you read that email, but maybe a counselor could have a good idea for how you two can negotiate that? Maybe find a neutral 3rd party to read the email and then relay to you the gist of what was said without you having to hear things that may mess with your head more but to reassure you that he is not hiding anything else.

He needs to understand that he has majorly violated your trust... this means that he has to be way more above board, open, and honest in order to rebuild that trust. Minor things like not contacting you when he said he would are a BIG deal during a time for healing/trust-building. But again, that is something a counselor might be better able to explain to him? Might help him see things from your side of the situation where hearing you say it just won't get through to him?


----------



## SBB

Jess from an outsiders point of view his behaviour is utterly ridiculous, and bordering on insane. How can he possibly say you are over reacting? How can he say that he couldn't answer your email because it involves life changing decisions? 

He shouldn't have to promise to ask about Lili, he should just WANT to know. I seriously am concerned that if you split his interest in her will just dwindle to nothing :cry: 

I'm sorry I don't know what to suggest... If I'm honest I can't see how you can possibly work this out :( 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Right now, neither can I Suz... :cry:


----------



## SBB

I'm so sorry Jess.... This sucks :(

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I text him earlier asking if he could stay here tonight cos Lili is kicking off and I'm ill. He said he didn't know how cos the taxi from the airport is booked to take him back to his Mums... Is he being driven by a robot?! His mum lives 10 mins away... I give up!

V, I loved my dreamG... Used it every night from 10weeks! X


----------



## kcw81

Omg Jess what a total jerk. The taxi thing. Fucker. Forget him.


----------



## Euronova

seriously.... does that sound like he is working at anything.... what a looser....


----------



## lisaf

that taxi thing is ridiculous :( He's acting like he's being made to 'try' and is throwing a stupid tantrum like a child and thinking up any excuse he can to weasel out of something.

If you're done with him, I don't blame you. If you still feel like you have to try, then these are all things that should be brought up in counseling... I think you should start writing them down so you don't forget them!


----------



## SBB

Jess that is truly pathetic. I'm sorry to say it but he doesn't seem to care about you in the slightest... He shouldn't be allowed to call himself a husband... Or a father :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, I'm not sure if I want to go to counselling... I don't know if we can work it out. It feels like we've gone too far now.

Suz, I agree!! Xx


----------



## lisaf

Peach Blossom said:


> Lisa, I'm not sure if I want to go to counselling... I don't know if we can work it out. It feels like we've gone too far now.
> 
> Suz, I agree!! Xx

If thats how you feel, then thats totally fine. I just know that its one thing to sit here and say he's an idiot and not worth your time and a completely different thing to tell your heart to stop caring about him and to face the reality of a joint custody situation for the rest of Lili's life. I remember you saying how important it was to you to have both parent's in Lili's life.

I don't think that means you should put up with unreasonable and hurtful behavior or stay with someone who really doesn't love you, treat you right or want to even be with you. It sounds like you guys do not have a good dynamic right now for discussing problems and that things spiral out of control quickly. He's so used to you giving in that whenever you stand your ground or insist on something it seems like extreme behavior from his perspective so he lashes out like a child who has never had boundaries suddenly being told they can't have a cookie.
If you do want things to have a chance, it might be a good idea to stop trying to work things out without a counselor, at least for right now because every conflict just seems to make things worse because of how you guys are reacting to each other (I believe your reactions are justified, for the record).


----------



## SBB

Lisa that all makes a lot of sense... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I agree with Lisa about the tantrums and the fact that it seems the situation at the mo is just too volatile.
But you have shown real signs of giving him a chance, letting him hug you, following his crazy requests about when and where to talk.
You have set a few reasonable requests that would have meant you could have worked it out and he refused all of them!
I am sorry but even if we only have your side of the story, there are a few things that blatantly prove he is just not pulling his finger and not doing anything to work it out. He is the one that is making it difficult for you to have even a cordial relationship for Lili... there is only so much you can do to make it work, if he doesn't fulfil his part of the deal it won't work!


----------



## lisaf

I also see that it's only been a few days since this all came out. Things are bound to be super volatile right now and it won't get resolved overnight. Counseling is still a good idea because you guys have to figure out how to co-parent in a civil way. Ni am so glad my parents worked out their parenting agreements in a way to minimize the conflict us kids would experience.


----------



## babyloulou

Only just seen all this - I'd unsubscribed from the thread by mistake and didn't think anyone had posted since my last post :dohh:

Jess- I am so sorry. He is being such a dick! I agree with what the girls have said and think Lisa's last remarks about him not being able to cope with you not being a pushover are spot on! You can't make this work unless he gets his head out of his arse! The fucking tosser!! :growlmad:

I'm sorry you're poorly now too :-( Is there anything we can do? X

Thanks for all the lovely picture comments girls :flower:


----------



## Onelildream

Jess I agree with Lisa. He is being ridiculous. We want you to do what u need to, whether that's to stay or go, but regardless, he needs to really get his act together! I am sorry. What a jerk.


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Jess are you feeling any better? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Morning! How is everyone feeling?
Just had a fit at the puppy barking its head off at nothing. Usually she stopped when I ask and I am pretty good at training them positively but had a bottle of water in my hand and just showered her lol... She has not made a sound since lol!
I find that I had more cramps if I feel stressed, so need to relax really.
Also massive lower back pains this morning which I've not had before.
A lot of the girls on the June thread have had their 12 weeks scan. A few of them have found out that the baby has died or stopped developing...., I am getting more and more nervous now about the scan... Still 2 weeks and a half to wait!


----------



## SBB

That's sad V :( it's less likely to happen to you because you've seen the HB. although it's still a possibility and it happened to Verna on here :( 
But stay positive! 

I have got backache too :( just had a little snooze with Sammuel but need to do some work now... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Morning :hi: 

V, try to relax and not think any negative thoughts. Where in London do you live? Would you like me to book you a Gentle Birth session? She'll do some visualisation with you and give you a treatment. I, more than most, know how scary the early stages of pregnancy are and there are no guarantees. I'm not going to sit here and tell you it will all be ok, because I don't know that. What I do know is that I hope it is and I'll be thinking positive thoughts and praying for you the whole way through the pregnancy. The stats are 1 in 4 which is why some of your friends on the June thread will have had the worst news. But think positively hon. Close your eyes and visulaise your bubs all safe and warm and protected in your womb. :hugs: 

Suz, I took the day off work... I feel crap! I dropped Lili off at the childminders and went back to bed for 2 and a half hours. Joe's picking her up and taking her to his Mum's today... I just feel so sad for my poor little girl getting caught up in all of this stupid stupid behaviour. :cry:


----------



## SBB

Jess it's ok. She is so young, by the time any of this shows to her you guys will have sorted things one way or another and she won't be caught up in it all... :hugs:

Gla you have taken the day off and got some sleep. It must be hard on your own, let alone when you're ill and going through all this crap with Joe... :hugs: 

The 1 in 4 stat is very scary... But just got to be positive and hope for the best... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

V- like the others said we can't promise things will be ok but there's no reason they won't be. We'll all have everything crossed for you- and the odds are a lot higher in your favour if you've already seen the heartbeat xx

Jess- I'm glad you've got the day off to yourself :hugs: I don't know if you're interested but there's another thread on BnB by a woman in exactly the sane situation as you- almost identical- right down to the stupid infatuation with a married woman. She's a few months ahead of you as he left a while ago but he sounds very similar to Joe. Let me know if you want me to PM you the thread xx


----------



## Euronova

i know worrying is stupid... thanks for the reassurance! I guess on these forum we are more exposed to the harsh reality of ttc and pregnancies!
yes seeing the heartbeat was definitely a big milestone, i just have to keep looking at all my symptoms as reassuring things, sometime i nearly want them to be worse than they already are but let's not actually wish that!
I have not had any bleeding whatsoever so I know this is also a good sign. I can definitely see that i am filling up a bit in the pelvic area, so I think all is well. My progesterone was so high and so was my HSG levels... so really there is no reason!
I just wish sometime i didn't read so much on the forum or on the internet... but i also know that it's really helped me through TTC.... you have to take the good and the bad!
Jess, I live in South West London near Richmond/Barnes, so I think not far from you (or just not far from WF) thanks for suggesting the gentle birth thing, i did go on their website and might order a book to start and see how i get on :)
Jess, what happened with Lili when you were pregnant? I am not sure I will ever be able to read back the nearly 3000 pages i missed :)

I agree with the others, in a way it's lucky that Lili is so young, by the time the situation is sorted out and settled, she prob won't have noticed much. She can still adapt so easily to new situation. Oliver's sister is in a messy situation, the father of her child (who she is supposedly separated with... although sometime we are not so sure) is very violent verbally and sometime physically... her child is 2yo... and he is really picking up on it now, it's really horrible.

I think I might order a doppler... i know this might not be the best idea if i get really hooked up on it but i feel it might help me when I have moments of panic... i know it will be a bit soon to pick up the heartbeat but hopefully I will be able soon...


----------



## Euronova

Just read back, and not sure I made myself clear, lol
Jess - I know you had losses so I presume you were very worried when pregnant with Lili, but was it all plain sailing for you during that pregnancy?


----------



## SBB

I loved my Doppler! Didnt use it all the time, but it was good for reassurance x x x


----------



## SBB

Where is everyone today? :shrug:

X x x


----------



## Euronova

was just thinking the same.... having such a slow day... i have so much work yet i can't seem to get it done!!! 
How are you feeling?
Was looking at cloth diapers online... i was intrigued as you all seem to use them... i think it's definitely not for me! I am so bad at doing the laundry already... let alone if i had to wash diapers on top of the baby's clothes!


----------



## SBB

It's easy! There's lots of reasons to use them - much better for the environment, they are much cheaper, better for babies bum, some of the chemicals in disposables are actually quite scary! No landfill, can re use for next baby saving even more money, and they are so cute!! Everyone comments on Sammuels cute cloth bum! I know lots of people that use them... All think they're great. 
Baby 2 will never ever wear a disposable! Will be cloth from day one. We did sposies for a month with S.... 

You only need to wash every 3 days, and if you want you can wash with baby clothes too. Just run a rinse cycle to get the poo off, then put the clothes in... 

I am feeling rough! Just blurgh! How about you? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls - just hanging w Jimmy trying to clean as the inlaws come this afternoon. Thanksgiving is tomorrow and they will leave Saturday. It's pouring rain here and sooo windy! I recently dropped to 2 pumps per day and my supply finally tanked. It's about 18 oz per day now. I hope to drop to one pump by December and if I can still make about 10 oz I might carry on with that so jimms can have one fresh bottle a day and the rest frozen. So weird how I will be done with all that soon. It's been a huge effort! But I have a nice supply in the freezer so the rest of the time we will be thawing out frozen bags all day for Jimmys milk. Still some effort but not even close to the pumping!

Can't believe I was making 67 oz per day at least for awhile!


----------



## SBB

You've done so well with pumping! If you had another would you bf or pump again? 

X x z


----------



## Onelildream

Awesome job, kc!

I have to brag to you ladies bc I wouldn't be able to brag to anyone else about this, but 6mo later I am finally at 114lbs! That's less than my pre preg weight! I am so excited. Now I just need to get preg again so I can gain all that weight back. Hahaha. Thanks for letting me gloat.


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- how's your Jamie Oliver burn??? I totally burned myself on the top of the oven a few days ago and put a band-aid I was allergic to and hived up my burn. :/ eek! ...feels great!


----------



## SBB

:D chell 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Chell that is great! Good job getting slim so you have a nice base to pack on the baby weight! Like building room for eating lots!

Suz I am not having another! But if I did I think I would like to pump since it allows others to help feed which enabled me to go away on vacation And it helped me control the nap/feeding schedule better ensuring the full feeds and all that. But I am afraid it might be impossible since I am incapacitated when pumping, and with a 2 yr old and a newborn there is no way I could have my hands tied frequently throughout the day! So stressful! It also really pushed the weight loss and made that part easy which is important if you want to be feeling good about yourself and be fit to chase around two babies!!


----------



## Euronova

never even thought about a difference between pumping and breast feeding... can you do a bit of both? (so you have milk in the freezer for when you have to leave baby... or you want to let someone else wake up!)
Well done on the weight loss... still loosing a bit but that's not bad lol... 126 pounds at the mo... so not exactly skinny anyway :)
Still not sure about cloth diapers... but might give it a try :)


----------



## Euronova

working out if i can afford private maternity care on my insurance (should be fine as long as i stick to midwife care)....
might even be able to afford an extra night (if you are in labour too long or you give birth at a time that means you need another night...).... at £950 a night... I won't want to hang there too long!!!:wacko:
Funny thing was that they said the epidural was not included in vaginal birth.... so i could imagine myself giving birth with a credit card machine on the bedsit table and if the pain got too bad having to put my card in to pay for it lol..... imagine the stress if it got declined!! :haha:
Anyway... epidural is "only" about £500... so I guess if it really gets bad, I will have to save to treat myself to it! :)


----------



## kcw81

That's funny V! Yeah weight doesn't really come on till later for most people . U can do both! Lisa does! Jimmy wouldn't latch and I tried everything but then I found out my boobs made this massive amount of milk and I got this clever plan to stop pumping at 6 months but stash plenty to feed him till 9 months- but I didn't stop. I like giving Jim fresh bottles everyday and weaning is hard to accept emotionally. It's hard to cut off your supply on purpose!


----------



## babyloulou

You can do both V providing baby will accept both. I know Sammuel will take both (although Suz doesn't bother pumping) and Lisa does both. Sometimes it doesn't work out though- Jimmy wouldn't latch so Casey had to just pump- whereas Ben is the opposite and has always refused bottles and never given me a single feed off in 9 months!! :dohh: (I tried EVERY type of bottle!!)


----------



## SBB

Casey are you really not having another? Too much work?! I forgot you like to be super skinny so want to pump all your 'extra' weight off! :haha:

Yeh V Sammuel takes a bottle, if I need him to... But I can't be arsed pumping now and there's very rarely a need for him to have a bottle. Pumping and sterilising is more work... But I did pump for a while (had issues at the beginning) and I got a little stash in the freezer... It's all out of date now... Theres hardly any left and I use it for cooking! 

Re the epi it's unlikely you'll need one anyway, unless you want one but I think you said you'd rather go natural? 

I'm totally going for home hypnobirthing this time! just need to get Danny on board ;) 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, 

V, I had 3 losses in 2 years. All in early pregnancy. I also suffered from subfertility which is why I was on Clomid. I discovered after the 3rd loss that I have antiphospholipid Syndrome. I had to take aspirin and inject heparin from the moment I found out I was pregnant until 6 weeks after birth. It was a stressful pregnancy and I almost lost Lili at the beggining due to my GP being an arse and not giving me progesterone despite my levels dropping by half. But the Gentle Birth ladies helped me so so much. I know the pioneer of the GBM and she is a wonderful wonderul woman. They are based in St. JOhns Wood. And I didn't have any pain meds at all, not even gas and air during the labour... Gowri was with me the whole time and was giving me reflexology, homeopathic meds and talking me through visualisations the whole time. I can't recommend it enough. 

I've let Joe have Lili for the night... :cry: I was a mess when he picked her up. I'm not sure how I'll cope... it's the first night I've been away from her ever. I had hoped the first time would be for a different reason.... :( I've decided to agree to counselling. I have 2 choices. to forgive or to let him walk away. I won't make my mind up yet which, but it is obvious that we need a mediator of some sort. Lou, yes please let me know the thread... If nothing else I can offer her support from someone going through the same thing... :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Hypno birthing? Oh boy what's this? Suz u know how I am so I think 2 would be really hard on me. I am 36 and I don't think I am going to magically change into the type like you where u are relaxed about schedules and are just like whatever happens happens. I like control and i want to get back together with dh again, like where it's not just me being tired and irritable from baby care and getting mad at him, the stuff you go through on the furst 6 months is hard and I see the light at the end of the tunnel ! I can't wait Till I'm done pumping and Jimmy is a walking toddler and we can all go on adventures without the difficulties we have now. Jimmy will be an only child but have a fun rested mom and a fun dog and hopefully lots of buddies from playgroups. I think if I am happy then he will be happy..


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've booked myself in to the Sanctuary in London on Saturday! My step mum is having Lil for the day. Can't wait!


----------



## kcw81

Oh sorry Jess just saw yr post. Counseling will be good for everyone. Sorry this is all happening but hopefully we will get resolution one way or the other in a few weeks at most and then you will at least know your future so you aren't anxious about the unknown.


----------



## babyloulou

I've PMed you Jess xx

AF has started girls! :happydance: I can't believe I've had 3 now WHILE breastfeeding!! I never used to have any!! :shock:

Suz- are you going to tandem breast feed if you can?

Hi Casey and Chell and V :hi:

We desperately need to get Ben's new car seat. Any UKers know where's the best place to get an ERF seat? Did you say you had links Suz? Have you bought one? X


----------



## Euronova

Jess - the sanctuary sounds lovely! Sounds like you had a really stressful journey but it's great you found that the gentle birth helped. I am going to read the book and if i like it I'll try and set up an appointment. I heard of hypo birth, i am very easily hypnotised to I guess that could work for me!
I do want as natural a birth as I can, but it there was any risk or danger and I needed an epidural for forceps or anything like that I would not want to be short of cash! lol It's all about having enough margin on my credit card really :)
I am so glad to be speaking with you girls, I can tell already that I am going to have a million questions but you always seem to have the answers :) 
Thank you girls!!


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah, Jess...knowing would be nice, huh? Then you can just accept whatever is happening and plan for moving on.... Sorry it's so rough right now. :(

V-126 is skinny! About the epidural...I have done both...with and without. Now that I have gone without I would DEF recommend it. Actually, I would encourage you to NOT get an epidural. Your body recovers sooooo much quicker without an epidural. And birth is amazing. You have this incredible sense of pride after doing it natural. My birth was amazing! If you want to keep options open for pain management, consider a perineal numbing shot...it's like novacaine for your sensitive spots that might tear during the last push. I did that bc my doctor thought for sure his head was gigantic (he was stuck for about 10 hours in the birth canal)....but I didn't even tear....


----------



## Onelildream

Hi Lou! you stinker. Can you send af over here??!!! Ugh. I am NOT breastfeeding and it has been almost 5 months without af. :( booooooo!


----------



## babyloulou

I don't understand it Chell! I had about 4 natural AF's in TEN years!! :shock: Now I've had 3 even though I'm BF! It's crazy! I guess it's true what they say that pregnancy can help PCOS :shrug:


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, then you can have her! That's sooooo exciting! Does it make you want to get preg quickly just incase she hides again? ;)


----------



## babyloulou

It's briefly entered my head Chel but to be honest I really don't want another one yet. I'd like a bigger gap and also with Ben's sleep as it is I think it'd be physically impossible! He's still up every hour every night so a newborn as well would be hell!! :shock:


----------



## SBB

Jess I'm glad you've come to a decision about the councelling, hopefully now you can both work out what to do. Kick him in the bollocks though for being a twat so far!!! 

Lou we are going to Milton Keynes in car safety centre, I think they only have 2 branches and the other might be in wales! Not sure if there is something similar near you... We are going Saturday to get ours. 
Can't believe AF got you!! :haha: I thought we were going to be bump buddies :( 

V I won't lie I was in absolute agony with my labour, but I'm still glad I didn't get an epi! I don't know why I just never wanted one at all... 

Casey jimmy will be happy on his own! The only thing you need to chill about later is mess :D he'll love messy play! And it's fun! You can do it outside then hose everything/everyone down :haha:

Chell sorry no AF :( 

If I get cycle back at 10 months next time, I won't have had a period for 38months - 3 years and 2 months :happydance:

X x x 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Do you know of any good sites for the seats Suz? X


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: sorry I let you down on the bump buddy front but that is one club I did NOT want to join!! :haha: Hey at least you get my Doppler now I'm not up the duff!! &#57358;


----------



## SBB

Yeh good point &#58389;&#58389;&#58389;

Take your go on hanging! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> Do you know of any good sites for the seats Suz? X

NO lou, I found the whole thing overwhelming so I just wanted to go to this place and look at some...

There's a big erf thread in natural parenting... 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

whats erf?

Lou I thought about having a newborn and ben's sleeping....it would prob kill you!

I think hubs is buying that main st house. I cant be sure...but something is suspicious...


----------



## kcw81

Really chell??? Cool! Cool right?

Suz woah that's a lot of money saved on tampons!


----------



## babyloulou

What without telling you Chell???? :shock: :shock: &#57607;&#57607;&#57607;&#57607;&#57607;&#57607;&#57607;

ERF is "extended rear facing"- they are car seats that face backwards for longer- supposed to be safer xx


----------



## SBB

I think err is standard in US? Isn't FF illegal until a certain age? 

Yeh casey I'm rich from tampon money :rofl: 

Chell does he normally buy houses without you knowing?!?!

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

V, I pumped exclusively cos Lil wouldn't breast feed. It was hard work and your life is controlled by when you have to pump...


----------



## Onelildream

Really, I'm not quite sure if he has/is...but I certainly would NOT be upset! I love that house, he knows it...and the main st thing doesn't bother me with such a large fenced in back yard...My kids are smart. And the driveway is big enough that others can park on it and not be on the street. I am not quite sure, but he's got this cheesy "I'm hiding something" grin and said when he left, "I am not buying you a house for Christmas, that's just too big to do without you" but said it funny, and with that silly cheesy grin. Maybe he is serious, but it feels like something is up... I asked what he wanted for Christmas, and he said "just to make you happy" and pulled me in for a hug and grinned like a school boy...just very strange behavior....

Maybe he bought a different one? I wouldn't be upset. I think I am just ready for a house.

Oh and yes, rear facing is law until 1 but might be changing to 2...I heard that somewhere....time to google....


----------



## SBB

Jess you won't need a new car seat for lili til she's about 2!!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sounds promising chell! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Maybe he's hiding something else...but he's always said he wants to just surprise me with a house some day....I guess, come Christmas, we will find out!


----------



## Peach Blossom

How exciting Chell! Would you want the house as a present?! Xx


----------



## Euronova

Sounds great about the house!
So would you girls advise to get a pump and bottle before the baby is born just invade it is not latching so you have a back and can still give colostrum/breast milk?
So much to think about?


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Jess you won't need a new car seat for lili til she's about 2!!! :haha:
> 
> X x x

:rofl: I keep thinking I wonder if we need a new seat yet? But she's only 13lbs!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

V, yes, I had to use a pump straight away as Lil wouldn't feed and she was jaundice and needed the fluids. I can sell you my Medela Swing if you want. You'd need replacement tube and breast cup, but the pump but works fine. It was a replacement so is only a couple of months old.


----------



## Onelildream

V-def get a pump before hand. you get so engorged in the beginning, you will need it bc the baby won't be able to keep up.

Jess- i think I would!


----------



## Euronova

lol... had to google it as I had no idea what it was! That would be great :) I am planning to start buying stuff after the 12 weeks scan, so if you don't mind holding onto it for the moment :) if you want to PM me how much you'd like for it etc.
So much I need to learn about!


----------



## Onelildream

Hey, Lovely Ladies! PM your addresses to me so I can send you out Christmas Cards. :) Oh, and I got outvoted on the Incredibles thing. :( I tried to argue it, but in the end it looked funny with all of our nice family pictures, and then the Halloween pic....so I'm ok with it.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yes all of you PM me your addresses too! We're doing a "Ben" card too!! :happydance:


----------



## Onelildream

I have Lisa and Casey's address, but I need all you others. :D


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks for your address Chel- I've PM'ed you mine. Can I have everybody else's too please xx


----------



## kcw81

Chell let us know about the house! That would be so cool if he got it !

Jess the spa day sounds awesome.you deserve it!


----------



## lisaf

I'm visiting at my moms house, won't be on much. I'm starving though, lol. My mom serves realistic portion sizes and I'm used to over-eating and snacking in between.


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: Lisa! My mom is much the same. When Lars comes to eat she usually almost cries! During lunch she frequently says, "stop eating! Dinner is in 4 hours!"


----------



## SBB

V the pump will probably be useful, the swing is great I have it too. If you want to pump to freeze you could just pump once a day once your milk comes in... If not you're meant to wait til 6 weeks really so your supply can sort itself out...

Will pm my address... We don't really do Xmas cards though so don't expect one back :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I second the waiting til 6 weeks. They made me pump the whole first week in Neonatal incase I was chucked out (if they needed the bed) so they would have a backup supply for Ben. It completely messed my supply up and we had over-supply problems for a couple of months where Ben got too much foremilk and not enough hind milk! Next time I'd definitely wait until 6 weeks to pump x


----------



## SBB

That's a pain lou! I had loads of milk too and I'm sure it's down to pumping. 

This time I definitely won't bother! It's not like I'll have the time is it?! 

How was Ben last night? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Terrible &#58387; :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'll PM you my address if you'll all PM me your email addresses... under the guise of being eco friendly (but really just being lazy!) I send e-cards to everyone!

I've booked a 1 hour full body massage at the spa on Saturday! I can't wait! 

I had a dream last night that one of my good friends had moved in with me and that Lili called him Daddy... It was a really nice dream!

I didn't sleep very well without Lili last night... :( Then I did get to sleep and slept through my alarm!! :haha: :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

It might do Joe some good having Lili on his own Jess! Make him bond and realise what hes missing xx


----------



## SBB

Jess I'm so jealous of your massage! You deserve it though :hugs: 

Did you see Joe when he picked lili up? Have you told him you're agreeing to counselling? 

Sorry Ben was terrible again lou :(

I feel so blurgh! My mum told me because my hormones were still all over the place I'd feel fine.... She tricked me! Just had a long nap with Sammuel, although I had to get up to answer the door and couldn't get back to sleep for ages :( 

Sammuel has a much longer nap if I sleep with him... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I did see him and I was a mess. I emailed him to say that I would agree to counselling, but he hasn't responded! What a surprise... 

Sorry you're feeling bleurgh.. :hugs: Ginger! Ginger will help! xx


----------



## Euronova

Jess- the massage will be lovely, you well deserve it! Sorry he is not responding... I wonder if he still sees her... maybe would be worth getting a private detective? mind you I have some spare time in the new year if you want :haha:
If you can prove whether he is making efforts and cutting ties with her for real, you'd know where you stand a bit more.

Suz- sorry you feel bad :( I felt good enough to have a chocolate biscuit yesterday (it tasted funny... not like it used to!) but then it made me feel ten times worse!!!

OH got MIL's cold (she avoided kissing her old friend but then said hi to me... despite advising me not to get the flu jab and just to stay away from sick people)... so now I have a sick man in the house.. he did not go to work this morning (he feels a bit low... not even blown his nose or coughed once but clearly dying!)... so we had a nice lie in...
I just hope i don't get it as I am sluggish and tired enough without it!

Suz- any news from your appt?

Sorry Ben had a bad night.... have you tried the new technique yet?


----------



## babyloulou

No not yet V! I'm putting it off- I really wanted to avoid any form if sleep training but I think we're going to have to! :-(


----------



## SBB

:hugs: Jess :( he seriously needs to pull his finger out. I think at counselling you need to be super tough! 

V I hope you don't get it! &#58380; nope appt is Tuesday I'm afraid!! 

Jess I hate ginger :sick: and I didnt really find it helped! 

Did I tell you guys my friend is preggers? I lent her stuff... I think I did say, anyway she's ahead of me, 13 weeks, but it will be nice to have a RL bump buddy! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls! Happy thanksgiving! 

Suz cool to have a bump buddy! It's fun blabbing about pregnancy! Is it her first?

Jess I am getting a massage too! Friday. I like it when they use a lot of pressure almost where it hurts. You? I can't wait. So glad u r going!

Lou sorry about Bens sleep!

V hope u don't get oh's cold! 

The benefits of pumping from early days is that if your baby is not latching you will be able to build a strong supply to feed him bottle until he does latch . With Jess and me, ours were jaundice and barely opened their eyes to wake up forever at first and wouldn't nurse. So I guess on the other side of what suz said, oversupply is good if you plan to mostly bottle feed or if you are forced to. Xxoo


----------



## SBB

Yeh I think the pumping thing will depend on the circumstances. Hope I don't have any problems BF this one, I'd be devastated!! 

Yeh it's her 1st, she was ttc for about 18 months... 

I like a decent strong massage too... I wish I had money I'd get one every week!!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I like a moderate pressure with massages. 

Joe's just text to say that although he had agreed to come over tonight and talk he no longer wants to. He said that he needed to time to think about my last couple of emails and that he would respond. Then, if I want to talk to him I can on Friday... I feel sick...


----------



## kcw81

That's ok isn't it? For him to need a day to think? If that's true.


----------



## SBB

For fucks sake. He is an utter c**t. Seriously is he actually getting off on treating you like this? I think you've got to get tough with him. Say that's not acceptable, he has had enough time to think. you are not hanging around waiting for him, and agreeing to every ridiculous request.

In my opinion honestly he is doing this to be nasty. What other explanation is there? 

I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Casey I don't think he needs time, he's just proving he's in control... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

He's had days and days to think Case.. and he said "if" I still want to talk afterwards... That one word says it all...


----------



## Euronova

what an utter arsehole! What the hell is wrong with him... once more all on his term... does he even think about what it is doing to you? Has he even forgotten what he has done to you? I bet if you cheated, he would not even give you another look... yet when it's HIM (oh so precious him!) then.... he needs time to think... he needs this... he needs counselling.... what about what you and Lili need? definitely not being messed around!!!!

pfffff.... and breathe....


----------



## kcw81

Ugh! Fucker! Done. Be done with him. Who has time for his stupid immature bullshit.


----------



## SBB

Jess honestly do you think you can sort this out? I just don't think he wants to at all. He seems to say something, make you make a hard decision, then change his mind just for the sake of it. :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- it really sounds like he's seeing her :-( Men don't tend to leave and switch off like this unless they've got someone else in my opinion! :-(


----------



## SBB

I actually think be done with him. I want you to be happy. He is too selfish to make you happy, he only cares about his own happiness. 

I am actually excited for you to meet someone new down the line, who actually appreciates you. :hugs:

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou I'm not sure I agree. We never disagree :lol: he could well be seeing her, but some men are just totally self centred, and genuinely think EVERYTHING is about them. And some are just plain mental and like to mess with people's emotions, just because they can. 

I think Joe is just selfish for the most part... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Totally agree with Lou and Suz, I think he stilll sees her and has no intention of stopping (he would have accepted your ultimatum otherwise and be more understanding)
I also think you deserve someone so much nicer and caring.
You are a real looker and you have the cutest little girl, I am sure you will find someone wonderful that will make all of this the best thing that happened to you... 
I doubt you will ever be fully happy with Joe.... not after all that... not with his attitude...


----------



## babyloulou

But it's the messing with her emotions bit that makes me think he is. I agree with you that some men get off on it- but has Joe always been like that Jess? Does he like to play games and be in control? If so then Suz is probably right- if not then I think there's likely to be a "female distraction" that's making him switch off to you and your feelings :-(

As scary as it sounds I'm not sure I've ever heard of a man leaving his wife where it didn't end up that he was sleeping with someone else :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think that he is just inherently selfish... I think he is thinking about me in this but it's not as important as him. He truly thinks he's being kinder by not rushing in to making a decision... I don't know if it could ever work, but I can't end it with all these questions. 

I don't believe that he has seen her or slept with her since he left, but I do think that he has been in touch with her... how many times I don't know.


----------



## SBB

:hugs: we love you. Be strong and you will get through this... No matter which way it goes :hugs: 

Yeh maybe you're right lou, he is less caring cos all his focus is not on this... 

I don't know, my gut instinct just says he's selfish and deluded and actually feels sorry for himself and thinks he needs help and sympathy etc for all his 'problems'... 
X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think you're right Suz... he just text saying that he was going to email me cos he thought it would be clearer and more honest... How can you be more honest in an email than face to face? You can be braver with the things you say, but not more honest. :huh:


----------



## kcw81

Jess what are his redeeming qualities? Has he gotten more selfish over the years? It seems like he is a bad person! Where is the Joe that you married? Was he selfish and immature too?


----------



## SBB

Ugh he can't even be decent enough to talk to you... Seriously don't you deserve more than that? I'd like to meet him I really would... He's such a wimp! He can't say anything without hidin behind an email or counsellor! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

He's just text to say that he will come tonight. He has fears and reservations about going the counselling route... Go knows what that means considering it was him who suggested it... Sign me up to sugardaddy.com girls! I have a feeling I'll be single by the end of the night... :cry:


----------



## SBB

:( sorry Jess... Give him some shit whatever he says! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Sorry Jess... don't put words into his mouth, see what he has to say.... i think you need to be realistic about what you can and can't overcome and how committed he is to work things out...
Don't let him take control though... it's on your terms from now on! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

We love you Jess and hope tonight goes ok. We got yo back. Let us know how it goes with mister suckass. Xxxoo


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks girls! Love you xx


----------



## SBB

I'm bored, what's everyone having for dinner?! 

I am having garlic, corgette and spinach creamy sauce with pasta. And garlic bread if it's not mouldy :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and I have my old craving back... REALLY hot chips, like fries or medium thickness... Not fat chip shop chips... Cooked in oil not oven cooked, with lots of salt! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Sounds yummy Suz! Put chilli flakes on the chips with the salt! Yum yum!! :munch:

I've had such a hard day with Benjarno today! He's not slept all day and been really whingy! Wish I could get drunk!! :wine:


----------



## SBB

I don't have any chips :cry: having stupid pasta!! 

:hugs: is he going to sleep or are you in for a long night too? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Not sure yet but I won't get my hopes up Suz!! He's not had a good night for ages! :-(


----------



## Euronova

urrrggg.... no idea what to eat tonight.... gone off of EVERYTHING it seems.... so far i seem to only think i can maybe have a jacket potato.... but not sure what to have on it.... beans made me sick last time.... 
I hope Ben has a good night.... i hope things are not going too bad for Jess...


----------



## kcw81

Hope Ben has a good night lou! 

We are doing that traditional turkey dinner thing. Me being a vegg I will just have salad and mashed potatoes and roast veggies and butter biscuits . 

Suz your dinner sounds good again! If you r bored okay a word!


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh is it thanksgiving? Happy thanksgiving! 

Jkt potato sounds good. I lived off them with cheese, coleslaw and salad last time! 

Pasta was ok but the garlic bread made me want to vom! 

Hope Ben goes down ok.. :sleep: 

Jess hope it's going well :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

yep.... had Jacket potato with salt/pepper and creme fraiche (just a little bit so it wasn't dry), then felt like having a couple of choc biscuits.... i know i regretted it last night but i guess i regret most things i eat so at least enjoyed eating them :)


----------



## SBB

That's sounds nice V! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

He's gone for good... won't even try counselling. He's throwing away 11 years on "I don't know"... Oh girls, what am I going to do? How can I be on my own? :cry: :cry:


----------



## SBB

Oh Jess I'm so sorry :hugs: you will be ok I promise. Not right now but I know you will be ok in time... Just got to take it day by day... 

You WILL be happy. This could be the best thing... You deserve to be happy and loved :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

So so sorry Jess.... but I agree you deserve more, A LOT more and I have no doubt you will be happier... as Suz said not right now but soon enough... i think you will be happier in the end.

:hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god Jess I'm sorry :-( Did he give you any reasons? Anything? 

You will be fine you know babe. You've felt apart from him for so long and felt so lonely that you are going to be so much happier in the long run - I know that seems impossible but you will I promise :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

he said that he wouldn't be going to counselling for the right reasons and that he "didn't know" whether it would work and he didn't want to hurt me all over again 3 months down the line by realising that he didn't want it to work. He said that it was just too big a journey too big a task to get back to where we were... I hate him... right now I hate him so so much...


----------



## SBB

I cried at your Facebook status :( 

I can't believe he's throwing it all away... He's such a fool. 

We have to arrange you coming to stay in my village and lou coming down. We will cheer you up or at least distract you :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I hate him too.... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

That would be lovely.. Right now I can't think beyond tomorrow, but I'll have a think about it and work out when. :hugs: xx


----------



## Euronova

Actually for once i think this is a good decision, clearly as we suspected he was doing the counselling just to save the face but he could not even be bothered... shows how little consideration he has for you and Lili... he will regret it, i have no doubt, but i think it's fair he is not putting you through months of counselling and anguish if his heart is not into it and he does not even want to give it a fair shot....
what a d*ckhead though to get himself in that place in the first place... i doubt he will ever be happy with anyone! You will!


----------



## babyloulou

I hate him too :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> That would be lovely.. Right now I can't think beyond tomorrow, but I'll have a think about it and work out when. :hugs: xx

Of course sweetie, take your time :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

If there's anything you need Jess- anything at all- Ben and I are only a direct train ride away in either direction xx


----------



## SBB

And I'm not far away either, can always come and see you or meet somewhere half way if you want a change of scene... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Yes Jess, anything I can do let me know... I am literally next door!!


----------



## kcw81

Jess so sorry Hun! This sucks!!! It must hurt so bad. I wish you had your sister or someone who could come over and be there for you! Joe is such a quitter.


----------



## Onelildream

Jess- :cry: i'm so sorry,Hun. I cannot believe the selfishness required to leave your wife and baby girl. What a horrible man. I am so sad for you. I pray that you will find the strength to move forward and the comfort needed to make it on your own... Like the girls said, you can do this, Joe has been absent for a looong time... U deserve so much better. You deserve someone that is fully faithful and loving and admires everything about you. We love you.


----------



## lisaf

Aw Jess he is such a fucking coward. You deserve better :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

I tidied the whole house this morning, now need to sleep for a day! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hi suz! Why do you have more time to be online it seems like? And to clean? Is S sleeping better??


----------



## SBB

No it's cos I can't be bothered with working :haha: 

S sleeps pretty good (sorry lou!) he settled himself into a routine ages ago, morning nap for 1-1.5 hours and bed at 7... Its only if he has an afternoon nap it goes wrong! 

Jess where are you? Been thinking about you all day, hope you're ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey thats great about Sammuel! I didn't know he slept so well, without you there? Or do you have to lay with him on his naps? Haha I always clean or do things like that when I am trying to avoid something else.


----------



## SBB

Yeh he is fine without me there, I lay down with him then when he's asleep I move him to the cot... Same at bedtime. Then when he wakes in the night he comes in with me :D 

Yeh it's total avoidance cleaning :dohh: I don't know what it is, I just don't feel like working. Going to have to though, really need to be earning a decent amount from the site by the time no 2 comes along. 

Hopefully I'll be due just before the summer holidays, which would be amazing as Danny will have a full 6 weeks off :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh man I can't wait to know how far along! Yeah 6 weeks is awesome. It is nice to get that avoidance cleaning done cuz it's never done otherwise!


----------



## SBB

Lou did you send the doppler yet? Erm... turns out mine does work I just didn't change the batteries and they were dead :blush: Hopefully you didn't send it yet! 

Anyway I gave it a go and couldn't find anything - no surprise there then! 

x x x


----------



## Onelildream

Hi all! Been busy with the kiddos today running all around town! Maddie had her first dance recital. I just posted it on FB. Go see that cute little stinker! I am posting some of Connor too! Love y'all! HUGS!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls. Sorry I've not been on for a couple of days- having terrible problems with Ben's sleep :-( 

He's gone out for lunch with my mum and stepdad now while we pack up his baby toys (swing, Jumperoo, etc..) to put in the loft to make way for his Xmas stuff.

I'll be back on and read back in a bit xxx


----------



## laura6914

hi all, how are we?

Im so sorry i havent been on, life is just sooooo hectic nowadys as you all can imagine. 

we are all great though. Chloe is gorgeous. seems to be settling a bit now. It takes up to 2 hours to get her settled at bed time but once settled she is great. Only wakes 1-2 times for a feed but last night she went to sleep at 11:30 and didnt wake until 6 this morning. Shae is great with her and aways give her kisses and cuddles its so cute. :cloud9:

Jess, how are things at home hun. :hugs:

Lou, sorry to hear your having a rough time with bens sleep. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## kcw81

Hi Laura! Chloe is beautiful! good job. so how do you manage everything with two?? I bet Suz will have some questions!

Hi Lou, sorry about Benny boy. I hope you start the new training soon and it helps.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

We've all been so quiet... 

Chell I will go check out your video! 

Jess I know you're taking a break but I hope you had a good time at the spa and you're feeling ok :hugs: 

Lou sorry you're having such a rough time :( do you have a plan? 

Casey how is Jimmy? 

Sammuel has a high temperature of over 38... His face is really hot. He's been feeding a lot the last couple of days... He ate no dinner which obviously is not like him at all :( I think his teeth are really hurting cos he cried when I brushed his teeth :( one back one is fully through now, it's huge so I don't know if it's that one or another on the way... Poor baby :cry: 

Me and Danny briefly discussed baby names the other day!! I think we'll go for something unusual for a girl... Not sure about boy, I wanted Jackson but Now I'm not so sure. I love it still but just don't know. I like Flynn! 

Anyway, lou, we went car seat shopping. There were basically 3 choices at this place... The one we want doesn't fit our car. So now we have to decide whether to get a new car, which we wanted to anyway, or get a seat we don't want. s will be at the weight limit very soon.... 
What car are you putting your seat in? On the website of the place we went it says ERF is 5 times safer than FF!! 5 times. - that's a huge difference - if it's true... 

hey laura, hope it's not too hard with 2! Although mine will be further apart which I'm hoping will make it easier! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, 
I'm holding in there... just. The day at the spa was wonderful and a much needed switch off! Joe has agreed to counselling... not to save the marriage, but not to end it... we've agreed to go so that some questions can be answered and we will see if we can find a way forward.... He wrote me an email though... saying that whatever is missing has aleays been missing and that when we got back together 8 years ago it was because he felt sorry for me. He said that after we got back together he had doubts, but knew he couldn't leave me again so just stuck at it... WTF?! Tosspot. I told him I would respond in a counselling session. 

I talked to a solicitor on Friday. £220 an hour!!! I'll hold off for now, but if we split I'm going to ask for full custody of Lili. I'm thinking of taking her away between Christmas and new year... may the canaries or somewhere... I just want to be away from it all... 

Lou, I'm sorry about Ben's sleep. :hugs: 

Suz. I hope Sammuel's fever goes down soon. :hugs: I like Flynn... although there is that saying "in like Flynn" which isn't a very complimentary one! ;) 

Love you girls. xxx


----------



## SBB

I'll have to look up in like Flynn, never heard of it! 

Ok, well that's kind of good that you can go and hash it out... Whatever the outcome. I do not believe that someone gets together with someone, MARRIES them and tries (very hard) to have a baby with them... Out of sympathy?!?! I don't get that at all.. Why would he have felt sorry for you anyway? Were you in a bad place at the time or something? 

Love you :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh Jess! Wow why the F did he agree to have a baby??? I do not understand him. He is totally idiotic! What will u say in the session? Full custody with lots of $ support please. Hugs Jess. Xxoo


----------



## SBB

Damn I'm not happy about 'in like Flynn' has anyone else heard it? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh £220 an hour is crazy :( make him pay it since this is all down to him... 

And def go for full custody. I doubt he'd even argue it :nope: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- what a horrible thing for him to say! :-( If that's true then that is really pathetic of him! Why would he have felt sorry for you?

Suz- I'd never heard "in like Flynn" :shrug: We have a Ford Focus Gia. No Isofix in it. We need a new car though! Is there a list anywhere of which seats fit which cars?

Hi Laura, Casey and Chell :hi:


----------



## SBB

I'm sure there is lou, I'll try and find one and post. I'll also post the options we looked at. 

Is Ben ok in his for now? Is he getting too tall? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He is quite long in it but I think we've got at least another month before we have to panic!!


----------



## kcw81

Suz that saying isn't negative over here, In like Flinn, like, Easy as pie. Piece of cake, no worries.

Jess make him pay that lawyer cost! and I am glad you had a spa day and might go to the canaries.


----------



## SBB

Good Casey, I think it means easy in a sexual way here! But I never heard of it so don't think it would put me off... 

Lou I think we have a month for S. What car are you thinking about? The issue with a lot of cars and seats (FF and ERF) is that the leg can't go onto a footwell storage thing, which lots of the people carriers and larger cars have... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

In like Flynn comes from Erol Flynn and his sexual explotations on set!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

https://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/198700.html


----------



## SBB

I'll have to see if anyone else has heard of it!! Danny had heard it but didn't know the meaning... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry Suz, didn't want to put a downer on it. I love the name!! Xx


----------



## SBB

Aw you didn't, I'd rather know now than have someone point it out in a horrible way afterwards!! :) 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey, there is nothing wrong with being a good looking sexually active male! ;) The world needs more of them! :haha: xx


----------



## SBB

:rofl: there's plenty of sexually active, it's the good looking bit that's lacking!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Well send them my way would ya! I'm getting a bit desperate!! I may have to go to Ann Summers soon!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Haha ok what's your address again?! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Desperate of Enfield!


----------



## SBB

Jess they'll be queueing up for you soon! You're a catch and Joe is just too stupid and blind and selfish to see it. 
In the meantime get to Ann summers!! :haha: 

Right I'm off to sleep, with a very hot baby! 

Night girls :wave:
X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh ps I bought some small itti bitti nappies in their half price sale for baby 2 :D oops!!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Night Suz. :sleep:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Do you want my Tots Bots teeny fits? xx


----------



## SBB

Aw thank you, maybe I could buy them from you? They are so cute!

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

You can borrow them... just send them back when bubs number 2 grows out of them! xx


----------



## kcw81

Jess are you working 5 days a week now with Lilly at daycare everyday? It must be so hard to work and then come home and tend to a baby but at the same time I think maybe it's good that you are getting out there and keeping busy at work so you aren't all sad all day long with a baby alone you know? When is your session?

Suz I hope S feels better! Poor thing didn't eat he must be feeling bad! You asked how Jimmy was and I had been complaining about his fussy days but knock on wood, please don't jinx me but I think he might be over that for now?? He was SOOOOOO much nicer and happier the past couple days it was a complete turnaround. HE did great with the inlaws who just left yesterday. I hope I don't jinx it. 

The hard part about weekends is that they are so nice because you get extra help, DH or family or whatever and then everyone is back to work on monday and you are all alone with it again. It almost makes it worse cuz you get teased into how well you have things handled all weekend long with baby care and personal care and house work, then monday and BAM its just you and Bubs and the pets. No matter what though I need those weekends with the small breaks.


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls, I'm back in town now.
Jess - I'm glad you guys are going to counseling with an open-ish mind. I think you guys need to figure out what exactly happened in your relationship and see where that information leads you guys. I'm sorry he's such an ass and told you what he did about staying with you out of pity, but that just makes no sense anyway.

I drove a ton this weekend, saw lots of family, it was actually pretty good, Daniel slept like CRAP though :( he definitely does better in his own room. He's had this little cough for almost a week though. Its not bad, and almost doesn't seem like anything is wrong but he did seem to have a bit of a runny nose the past 2 days. He seems himself though so I'm not too worried, just kind of anxious for some sleepless nights up ahead if he's coming down with something.
Daniel started to get anxious around strangers for the first time. I think my grandparents scared him, lol!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Case, at the moment I'm only working 3 days a week... but that's still enough on my own! I'm on my own... doing everything... it's not fair :cry: 

Lisa, Lili has started being silly around strangers... it's wierd, on the train to work she's looking at everyone as if to say "LOVE ME!!!" and yet if we go in to a room with the express purpose of everyone seeing her she goes all teary and clingy!! 

Chell, how is Connor doing? Is he still constipated? Any news on the house? :hugs:


----------



## Euronova

Hi Girls, 

I have a few pages to read back! How is everyone today?
Had my parents over for the weekend, had not seen them since the summer... it's always so nice to see them, but my dad is such hard work... i do find it quite hard after about 48 hours... 
Anyway... they are gone now and I am knackered but goes loads of work to do!!


----------



## SBB

Jess that would be amazing thank you!!! :hugs: 

Lisa I hope Daniel isn't coming down with something :( 

Casey I'm glad the fussy phase is over!

V why is your dad hard work? I am knackered too and also have loads to do! :( 

Sammuel is sill over 38 degrees, Danny said he saw another back tooth coming through so I guess it's that that's upsetting him... He didn't sleep very well last night... He was like a little hot water bottle though! :) which was quite good since we had a power cut this morning and no heating! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Do you think I should take S swimming with his temperature? He seems more or less ok but a bit tearful :(

X x x


----------



## Euronova

i would not take him swimming but then what do i know? it's just in case he gets a bit cold and it gets worse??
My dad is just something quite incredible, he is ALWAYS right (well he thinks.... but to the point it's almost laughable), he always knew it (even when he said the complete opposite a few minutes ago) he doesn't care what he says to people even if it upsets them.... and then if you contradict him and actually you might have a point, he throws a massive strop.... I know he means well but he is really hard to have round in your house for more then 24h...
Add pregnancy hormones to that and the fact that i have just started having to get up to pee 5-10 times at night (i did not sleep more than 45min in a row on Sat night and was a angry beast on Sunday - Laura I so don't know how you do it!!)
Just glad they are on their way home... we will be spending a week there in december but hopefully i will be a bit more rested!


----------



## SBB

God he sounds like a nightmare! Does your mum get annoyed?! 

I'm not going swimming, we need to leave now and he's still asleep... I don't want to wake him then dunk him in a pool! 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I wouldn't take him Suz- not with a temperature! Is his temperature going down with Calpol? If not I'd nip him to the doctors x

V- your Dad sounds infuriating!! :dohh:

Hi everyone else :hi:


----------



## Euronova

yes my mum does, but then he is the worse with her, he can be a real bully so she tends to just let it go.... i usually can laugh it off but was a bit harder this time with the hormones etc... I won't change him.... unfortunately...
did some wedding planning this weekend, prob going to get married the 27th of April 2013 :) in London instead of France :)

I think it's good he is sleeping and resting! how is the MS?
Mine seem to be more indigestion now... i hope i'm over the worse lol... everyone says i look really well and my skin and hair looks nice... but i feel shit....


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I remember that V! Everyone kept telling me I looked really well and "better than I ever had" and I just felt like saying "fuck off you liars I feel like shit!!!" &#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;


----------



## Euronova

i think i look better because i lost a bit more weight :) my face always looks better when i am on the thin side :) anyway i guess i shouldn't complain... even if i feel like I am green and with bags under my eyes... at least people don't notice lol!
2 more weeks till my scan... so impatient!


----------



## SBB

Well the nhs website says to take them if temp is over 39 3-6 months or over 40 6+ months... It was 38. something, just tried to do it again, it said 34.4 - he's really warm sO that can't be right!! But it said it twice! 

He's been asleep for about 2.5 hours and I've woken him up taking his temp... 

What do you think? Take him to the docs? Not sure what they'll say or be able to do. :shrug: 

V he sounds like a nightmare! But you're right you can't change him so just try your best to put up with it... 

My ms is fairly bad, I feel sick most Of the time... MW tomorrow :happydance: hopefully scan fairly soon... Hopefully everything will be ok :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Does he seem alright apart from that Suz? Drinking plenty of fluids? (BM or water). X


----------



## Euronova

38 is a temp even if it's not very high... he definitely has something bothering him.
34.4 is not really possible... he would be nearly in coma from hypothermia!


----------



## SBB

He's fallen asleep on the boob again now... 

He's been having a lot of feeds the last few days, pulling at my top which he doesnt usually do. But my boobs feel really empty I'm not sure how much he's getting. 

He's off food last night and this morning... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- Ben has been doing that since he's been ill too. He's like a newborn again! Feeding every hour and a half in the day and every two hours at night again! :shock: I'm not sure if his throat is sore from coughing and that's why or whether it's just a comfort thing cos he's ill :shrug: He's definitely eased my supply back up though- my boobs were full after him being away for a few hours yesterday!! They haven't felt like that for months!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, as long as he's not floppy and unresponsive all the dr will say is give him calpol and keep him cool. Perhaps alternate with Nurofen. Hope he's feeling better soon. :hugs: Do you think maybe your supply is dwindling? Should you try him with a bottle of formula? :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Yeh V I don't know what that 34 one was about - it dis it twice though! Bloody thermometer.... 

He's up now so will see how we go with late lunch. He seems ok. Bit of a cough.. 

Yeh maybe I'll have more milk in the next couple of days... 

Is Ben totally better now? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No he's still rough. His breathing has gone a bit wheezy again! :-( He's just really under the weather. Very whingy and moany and blocked up! :-(

Your supply should go back up Suz if he keeps feeding more. I've read plenty before that says when you get pregnant again your hormones can start telling your milk to decrease- but as long as the baby keeps feeding the supply will stay. Unless you see the usual problems (ie. Dry nappies, etc..) then he'll be keeping the supply where he wants it (probably is why he's suckling more again) xx


----------



## SBB

Thanks Jess... I don't know. When he's finished there's still milk there so i hope it's not dwindling already! I'll give him water with lunch and dinner too... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Just saw a trailer on the TV for a show called " i didn't know i was pregnant", it's about women just suddenly giving birth without knowing they were preggers... how can you have a healthy 50cm baby in you and not notice??? I am really puzzled... some were not even obese???!!


----------



## babyloulou

My mum didn't know she was pregnant with me V until she went into premature labour at 30 weeks x


----------



## Euronova

Really? wow.... it really puzzles me... i will have to watch the show! I guess at 30 weeks you must have been still a very little baby.


----------



## SBB

I can't imagine it either V! 

Lou did your mum not have a bump? 

I guess every pregnancy is different but I got the crap kicked out of me and I had a huge bump so it was pretty obvious! 

We are going to take him to the docs, his hands are freezing and blue and his lips are blue too... Although he is having some food. 

X x z


----------



## Peach Blossom

Poor little thing. Hope he is ok. :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Some people get preggo and still get an af for awhile and they were irregular anyway so it wasn't a big deal to not see af for several months. It is so weird tho! And also they take poas and keep getting false negatives so they think they are not up the duff. 

Suz maybe you could pump to keep supply up for the next two days or so? 

Sorry your boys are Ill. I am scared for Jimmys first cold!

It's cute when they go thru that clingy phase at first cuz they just want momma , but after awhile you wish other people didn't scare them so they can give u breaks!


----------



## Euronova

blue lips does not sound good! i hope he everything is ok!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili has been a snot monster for 3 months! Seriously, she has had a perpetual cold! I have a snot licker :cry: :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Case, even when Lil is clingy, she doesn't seem to want to be with me! She still whinges and cries!:dohh:


----------



## SBB

Snot licker :sick: yeh Sammuel wants a cuddle, then whinges, put him down, whinges.... Etc etc! 

Lou sorry Ben is still poorly :( Did they say how long it usually lasts? 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

OMG SUZ i started reading all the posts and saw YOUR PREGNANT. :shock:
HUGE congrates. 
To be honest think its easier with the 2nd. You know what to expect ect. Plus chloe has just slotted into shaes routine. 
how far along are you. 

xxx


----------



## Onelildream

V-my neighbor and I were talking about that show last week! I've never seen it tho. She said there was an episode where they had a picture of the girl in a bikini and she was very skinny, and a few weeks later she went into labor! I'm not sure if it's denial or what, but how can u not feel them inside of you???

Suz, Lou- sorry the boys are poor. The drainage might be causing the coughs and the teething might be causing a slight fever? My dr says no cogh medicine but allergy meds are ok. Once a day. They will dry out the mucus and help them breath well. Over here it's called children's claritin or zyrtec. It's helping Connor a little right now...but he's still congested and vomity bc of it.
Jess- I'm so sorry joes a butthole. I don't understand why he would pity you with staying. And what the crap is up with his idea of relationships?! Yes, they are hard. Yes, they are constant work. No, you might not get butterflies and fireworks all the time, but it is his responsibility to rekindle flames too! Relationships are hard work, but commitment is necessary. You can't just pick up and move on every 2 weeks bc you don't know how to buck up! Grr. Has he committed to jobs or other things like the gym etc? Or has he always been flaky? I'm so sorry... 
Thanks for asking about Connor! He's doing great. Sick, but just started being happy again.

I went in to the dr and got confirmation that he could sttn if I did sleep training... So I committed to 3 n


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your bbys get better soon feel sorry for them afm just waiting to ovulate we have put are decorations up woopp getting all christmassy hehehe were having bacon and potatoes for tea yum yum x x


----------



## Onelildream

(ugh stupid iPod posted before I was done) anyway, I committed to seeing how Connor would do putting him in bed at the usual time and not getting him up through the night. The first night he cried for 45 mins (I was almost ready to get him up bc I gave myself a 1hr time limit) and the second night he cried for 30 minutes. Then after that, and since then... He has never gotten up again or cried. He sleeps from 9pm to 9am with one dream feed at 6. I know this is a sensitive subject, but I really just want to reiterate that we don't let them cry for hours and hours and after the first couple of nights they don't even wake up in the night. And I still rock him to sleep and cuddle him every night. Sorry if that offends anyone. It's not for everybody, but I couldn't take care of three kids very well when I was only sleeping in 45 min to 2 hour stretches...

Lou Suz- I hope you don't take any of that wrong. I am not pushing my child rearing on you or trying to look like a mean mom. I am just saying what's up with Connor. :flower:

Other than Connor, hubs declared ue was serious about the house and not buying one for me... And claims we are waiting until Jan or feb to start over again bc he is too busy at work. Oh, and I have agreed to tend a neighbors kid for 16 weeks starting January. What have I done?!


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- happy you are back!

Laura- it is difficult to coordinate outings,huh? But I agree that the second is easier bc you are less stressed and have a feel for what to expect.

Suz- will the midwife scan tomorrow or will u set an appt for a scan? U couldn't be more than 7 or 8 weeks, could you?

Oh.... And still no af! I'm getting pissed. I took an hpt, it was neg. I can't afford the progesterone right now either! My insurance won't pay. :( what were those herbs I could take? It's worth a shot.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've got some progesterone chell, do you want me to send it to you! xx


----------



## SBB

Chell she won't scan me tomorrow... Will book an appointment I guess... 

I understand about your training, but I honestly don't understand why you need to check with a doctor if he can sttn! Any baby over a few months old is capable of sleeping through the night... I just personally think that it's perfectly natural for them still to wake, and we are so trained now to believe that they 'should' sttn at a few months old. 
I do appreciate though that I only have one baby, not 3. Each to their own I guess! 
I also don't think the average baby only cries for 2 nights. Most cry for a good few nights and also CIO / cc only works for about half of babies, or even less I can't remember! 

Thanks Laura, I don't know how far along I am. :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Thanks Laura, I don't know how far along I am. :shrug:
> 
> X x x

:rofl: :rofl: You sound like a 16 year old knocked up in the back of a corsa!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Yeah, Suz. I know. I really struggled with it and cried to my pediatrician. I told them what u guys are taught over there... I told him I was falling asleep while me and dd did homework. He asked me how I got the other two to sleep the night and I told him I let them fuss for up to an hour but I wasn't sure about it anymore. I debated with him and hubs over it all... He then said can you commit to letting him cry for up to one hour three nights in a row? I was really unsure, but said I could try and would pick him up right at the hour mark...so that's what I planned. He was getting up every hour sometimes, every 2... The first night he was up that once. The second night, same time... The third night, nothing. I know it doesn't work for everyone. And I'm not saying it's right or wrong or the only way... But I didn know what else to do. I tried pupd with no luck... And controlled crying.. But they didn't work.. And it really was only a cry of 1.5 hrs total which is less than he was doing with pupd. I get up with him now when he cries and give him a bottle but now it's usually around 6am and he only wakes once, instead of 8, which it was some nights. I'm not saying I am right.... Seriously. I am just defending myself and promising that that was the first and last time I will not pick him up and cuddle him... And it helped him get on a better schedule. ...and he didn't cry for hours... Nor would I have let him.

Jess- I would be forever grateful. But don't feel pressured. I can paypal you some money and shipping! Do u have an account #?


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Laura, I don't know how far along I am. :shrug:
> 
> X x x
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: You sound like a 16 year old knocked up in the back of a corsa!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Funnily enough that's how it happened :rofl: 

Chell you don't have to explain yourself, he's your baby and if that's the best thing to do then you gotta go with it... 

We aren't ever all going to agree on every parenting decision! :hugs: 


Erm... I think sending drugs overseas might be a little risky!!!! :shock: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I think they'd get stopped by customs being prescription only wouldn't they??

Suz- are his lips still blue? Have you rang a doctor?

Chel- like Suz says we don't all have to agree on things! Doesn't mean we love you any less :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Ugh I hate it when CIO comes up on here! But chell glad Connor is sttn! You need that sleep! I know I do. That dance recital was adorable!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Is Jimmy still being whingy Case? Ben is terrible!! All I hear is "errrrrrr" in a high pitched whine all day at the moment!!! :-(


----------



## Onelildream

Awe thanks, kc! She is such a cutie! I really miss her hair, but she is adorable with short hair too.

Oh yeah Jess, prob not a good idea. I spaced that...I don't think either one of us needs to get arrested! Hahaha

Lou, Suz- true true about not agreeing on everything. I hope you guys are serious about still liking me. It means a lot to me, our friendships.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Onelildream said:


> Awe thanks, kc! She is such a cutie! I really miss her hair, but she is adorable with short hair too.
> 
> Oh yeah Jess, prob not a good idea. I spaced that...I don't think either one of us needs to get arrested! Hahaha
> 
> Lou, Suz- true true about not agreeing on everything. I hope you guys are serious about still liking me. It means a lot to me, our friendships.

I'll send them in sweeties! :rofl: Ok.. maybe not... I'll send you some progesterone vibes. :hugs: xx


----------



## Onelildream

Rofl! NO KIDS DON'T EAT THOSE BROWNIES!


----------



## Euronova

Onelildream said:


> Awe thanks, kc! She is such a cutie! I really miss her hair, but she is adorable with short hair too.
> 
> Oh yeah Jess, prob not a good idea. I spaced that...I don't think either one of us needs to get arrested! Hahaha
> 
> Lou, Suz- true true about not agreeing on everything. I hope you guys are serious about still liking me. It means a lot to me, our friendships.

I am pretty sure if you get progesterone cream and put enough on you might be able to nearly re-create the effect of taking the pills. I have seen women on website saying they did that.

I have some spare clomid if anyone needs it! :)


----------



## Onelildream

Oh I forgot to tell you all about my good deals... We had black Friday over here.. I got hubs 11 dress shirts for $12 each! I saved $250!!! Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## kcw81

Omg Lou that whinge all day drives me batty! That's why the weekends are nice so dh can listen to it while I hide! Soo Jimmy had a couple happy days but today he is reverting back to cling man again where even if u pick him up he still makes a complain noise. Not all day but enough! Im right there with you guys. Sheesh! When's the weekend gonna get here?


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks v. I looked uP the cream and it was Advised against bc it's not created in a lab or FDA approved... I'll revisit that in a few weeks if I haven't seen her when I hit the 6 month mark. :)


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry kc! Connor has been strange. Last week he just wanted to be in his crib. I would hold him and he'd cry all day... And once I put him in his Crib he'd stop crying and be fine. It was really strange. He played in there for two hours one time, happy as ever! Weirdo. At least I could get stuff done!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Progesterone cream doesn't help sadly... It isn't absorbed enough to make a difference. A pessary is really the only way to give it and it work.


----------



## Euronova

hey Girls....
Looking at travel systems instead of doing the work I need to do lol
I don't think I want to spend the monies for a bugaboo or a candy pram... they are nice but so expensive!
MIL said she wanted to pay for it as she paid for her daughter's one. I was looking at Gracco Symbio and Cosatto Cabi... any of you has got experience of those?
Or did you get one of the expensive ones because they are actually worth the money?
thx x


----------



## lisaf

We have different brands here mostly... I put out for an expensive stroller though. I have heard that the cheaper ones only last for 1 kid and we plan on having more than 1 so it would end up costing the same in the end.
Also, I know several people who ended up buying a 2nd cheaper stroller because they didn't end up liking the one they bought first. So it seemed like doing really thorough research and picking a quality piece that addressed the concerns I was most likely to have would be the wisest path for me.

We really wanted a stroller that did parent-facing as well as forward-facing (which really limited our options here in the US) and we are both taller than average and didn't want to be kicking the thing every time we take a step. I am more than happy with our choice. DH tells me almost every time we use it how good it is.
If you're interested its the Mutsy 4Rider

The only real issues are ones I knew about beforehand... the frame doesn't lock together when you fold it which means you have to lift it with 2 hands mostly, but it actually helps you to unfold it 1-handed so I don't mind. It also is a little bit wider in the base than most of the standard strollers here which makes some stores a little tricky. I knew the basket was small but I don't really use it that much anyway and clip my diaper bag onto the handle... there is an extra basket I can get if I want and I have stroller hooks for hanging shopping bags from the handle.

The main downside to an expensive stroller is the worry that someone will steal it if you have to leave it unattended :haha:
I wish it had cooler colors too, but thats just cosmetic :)


----------



## lisaf

oh and Chell... you could try Vitex (aka Chasteberry) to get your cycle back... its not like progesterone but it helps regulate your cycle. It should be at most health food stores. You can't take it whilst pregnant so you have to be really aware of when your period is due and test etc. Though there is no proof it causes harm, its just 'untested' I believe.


----------



## babyloulou

I hate vitex! (agnus castus)! I'm pretty sure it's what caused the eczema on my foof!!! :-(


----------



## lisaf

:( sorry Lou... 
Yeah, it didn't do anything for me, but I think I was on a super low dose compared to some other girls. It does work for some people and since Chell doesn't have a doctor willing to prescribe progesterone it was the only thing I could think of.

I keep getting eczema on my hands due to all the times a day I have to wash my hands/do dishes these days :( I have resorted to using my prescription cream a few times... feel guilty but I can't have my hands cracked and bleeding, wrapped in gauze etc.


By the way girls, I'm totally screwed at work. My co-worker is out of the office indefinitely right now while she waits for and then recovers from back surgery.... she was supposed to train me a bit before she went on leave, but she ended up in too much pain to keep working right now. I'm now doing her job, trying to figure out how she does everything, and totally swamped :( 
Between pumping, going to the gym at lunch then HAVING to leave work on time 3 days a week for daycare, I don't know how I'm going to keep up :( I refuse to skip the gym though and work through lunch unless my job wants to pay for lipsuction ;)
And I could work while I pump if they would effing give me a damned office.


----------



## SBB

We've taken S to the docs, he said it's a viral infection and he'll probably get a really bad cold the next couple of days :( he's not blue now, just really hot again... :( 

Chell of course we still love you :hugs: you guys don't agree with things I do but I know you still want to talk to me :D or I just talk to you so you don't have a choice :haha: 

V we got a maxi cosi with pushchair, car seat and pram for £500. It's a lot but will last for all our kids... However many that is! However we rarely use it, and actually wear him far more. So we probably needn't have spent sO much! It was bought for us though... 

Lisa sorry about your work situation! Just tell them like it is.. you need help or less work! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Chell you could try maca too... It's just a vegetable so safe, it balances hormones so sorts your cycle x x x


----------



## lisaf

I baby-wear a lot too, lol... but there will come an age/weight when I will be very glad to have the stroller option!

I'm sure I'd handle the work a lot better if I could stay off the damned internet ;) :haha: So I don't feel right complaining just yet, lol!


----------



## SBB

Jess how are you doing? Are you in touch with Joe daily? Is he asking about Lili? :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor S!! How is he now Suz?? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yesterday was a good day. He asked after Lili and communicated with me. Today he text me this morning asking me to pick up a parcel for him, but that's it. Not asked about Lili today. I give up! 

I have such a bad cough... keep having fits and almost throw up. :cry: Lili is STILL snotty! And today her face came up in a rash and her eyes got all puffy. Nursery think she's allergic to their powder and I need to take in separate sheets for her!


----------



## SBB

He's asleep now lou... He keeps gagging on the boob :( 
How is Ben?

Jess I think a cough is the worst illness - I absolutely HATE having a cough :hugs: I hope it goes soon. 
Sorry he's not been in touch a lot today - are you writing everything down for when you go to counselling? 

I ate an unreasonably large bowl of mushroom risotto! I am so full I may need to go to bed!!! 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh all our poor poorly babies!! :-(

Jess- definitely take in different sheets for her then- if she is allergic she could develop eczema if she's being exposed to the irritant! 

Sorry Joe is still being an arse :-( I loved your photos on Facebook of you and Lili at Bath House! :flower: 

Suz- poor Sammuel! I hope he isn't getting Bronchiolitis :-(

Ben is so whingy and unhappy :-( It's like he's angry at the whole world! He's been very hard work today!!


----------



## lisaf

sorry bout your cough and everything Jess :( I don't know why people who watch kids don't wash stuff in dye & perfume free detergent (had this issue with my daycare lady :( ) I actually hate perfumes in detergent at all, I don't want my clothes to smell so strong they compete with my own perfume, I want my clothes to smell like nothing at all when they're washed.

Best to bring your own sheets and see if that helps the issue for a while. Totally sucks though!


----------



## SBB

How did bens bronchilitis start? 

Is he in bed now? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Might have just treated myself with a present from Lovehoney! ;) :haha: 

Yeah, I'll take other sheets in. I think she might be allergic to Puss... her eyes are often puffy... Poor little mite. She's going to be atopic like me! 

so, I'm thinking of going to Sharm el Sheik between Christmas and New Year... just me and Lili in a 5 star hotel and resort! I get my inheritance from my Gran this week and I know she would approve of me splashing out!!


----------



## Euronova

Awww poor sweet babies feeling sick! I hope everyone is better in te morning!

I love Lovehoney :) OH is not wanting to come anywhere near me since I got my :BFP: I have to say I am not too bothered yet but I know I will end up missing it :( might have to find something not too invasive to play :)

Be careful with egypt there is still a lot of problems. I know sharm is literally like another country but you have to realise that travel insurance don't cover anything related to civil unrest. So basically if that becomes a problem our instance won't help. (we had the prob in feb... We had planned to go there but basically realised that there was basically no point taking travel insurance... And I hated the idea of travelling without it!)


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have corporate travel insurance, and if I get stuck there I won't mind too much! :haha: I'll double check with the travel agent tomorrow! 

Just putt naval stud back in after 3 years! I've missed it!


----------



## Peach Blossom

V, perhaps you can get something from love honey that your OH can use on you...?


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's obviously still ill- he's just been ridiculously sick everywhere in his room!! His cot, sheet, the floor everywhere! It was like an adult's amount of sick :-( I've got him in bed with me now- he's so upset! :-( Ste's in his nursery trying to clean his mattress! 

Jess- that sounds lovely! Definitely book it! I think your grandma would approve massively!!! :thumbup: (P.S: is the Lovehoney thing what your "4 or 6" status was about? If so I say 6 definitely!! :winkwink: )

Suz- Ben started off seeming like he was getting a cold- a bit snuffly and then a little cough- then 2 days later he was wheezing and struggling to breathe x


----------



## Euronova

Yes I need something nice but very much "external" as he is very much freaked out about what's going on inside me and doing anything that could harm the baby, even if it prob would not!
I need to find a belly bar that is good for when pregnant. I hope it doesn't go all funny!
I also have a tattoo on my lower belly... I bet that will stretch really bad!


----------



## lisaf

aww, poor Ben :( Ste is a total star though for cleaning up!


----------



## zimmy

Ladies, I hope you don't mind me crashing your thread for a minute to ask a question! I figured you all would be the ladies with the most experience with this :flower:

I am currently on CD29 of my first Clomid cycle. I usually have a 26 to 28 day cycle, the only time I've been late resulted in a BFP (which ended up a chemical). I have taken 2 IC tests, one on Saturday morning, and one this morning, and both are BFNs. But it seems to me that AF is nowhere near! 

Did you find that Clomid actually changed your cycle? My Doctor never mentioned anything like this to me, I'm not being monitored by US, and I have not been tracking O. I tried temping, but have a puppy who needs to be ecorted outside at odd hours, and my temps were all over the place because of it :wacko: I was not put on Clomid due to annovulation though, but for unexplained infertility (HSG good, lap and dye good, SA good)

Any thoughts appreciated - Thanks!


----------



## lisaf

zimmy said:


> Ladies, I hope you don't mind me crashing your thread for a minute to ask a question! I figured you all would be the ladies with the most experience with this :flower:
> 
> I am currently on CD29 of my first Clomid cycle. I usually have a 26 to 28 day cycle, the only time I've been late resulted in a BFP (which ended up a chemical). I have taken 2 IC tests, one on Saturday morning, and one this morning, and both are BFNs. But it seems to me that AF is nowhere near!
> 
> Did you find that Clomid actually changed your cycle? My Doctor never mentioned anything like this to me, I'm not being monitored by US, and I have not been tracking O. I tried temping, but have a puppy who needs to be ecorted outside at odd hours, and my temps were all over the place because of it :wacko: I was not put on Clomid due to annovulation though, but for unexplained infertility (HSG good, lap and dye good, SA good)
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated - Thanks!

I remember one girl had exceptionally long luteal phases while on clomid. I think it added 3-5 days for her? So it can lenthen the luteal phase.

What days did you take the pills? You ovulate usually about 5-10 days after the last pill, so if you took the pills CD5-9, that could have pushed your ovulation back a bit?

Hope that heps a little.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it can definitely alter your cycles Zimmy. Did you have any ovulation signs?


----------



## zimmy

I think I did have ovulation signs around CD14 or thereabouts. I took the pills on days 2 - 6 of my cycle. I think I'll try temping again this cycle just to be sure about O....we tried to BD every other day, and did from CD8 to about 20, but will concentrate more on O time if I can find it! Thanks for your replies :)


----------



## lisaf

Try tracking CM too... you could also try ovulation strip tests... get the cheap ones online.


----------



## babyloulou

Ben is so poorly :-( He can't even hold down milk or water :-( He thrown up everything in his stomach and is now throwing up bile. His head feels cold and clammy and his temperature is only 36 degrees. He's so upset :-(


----------



## kcw81

Oh Lou! What does he have? Didn't he just have bronchitis?? Sheesh poor little guy! 
Zimmy clomid totally messes with your cycle length- it made mine shorter! But it can make it longer for sure. Your doc is weird to not mention! It doesn't affect everyone but it's common.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes he's still getting over the Bronchiolitis Case! Looks like he's got another virus now too :-( His lips have taken a blue tinge on now like Suz says Sammuel's did and he's really cold! It's like he's caught Sammuel's virus electronically over the net!! :shock: &#58380;&#58380;&#58380;&#58380;&#58380;&#58380;


----------



## kcw81

that sucks! and is so weird about same time as suz! man. no wonder he is acting fussy lou. sheesh. I am so sorry.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh no!! Poor Ben. Sorry all our babies are sick. :hug:

V, I have a tatt on my pelvis and it survived ok. Keep it well moisturised and make sure you have lots if protein in your diet.


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- take him to a&e! My dr said any time they look blue take them in right away.blue Is a serious sign that he's not getting enough oxygen. I'm sure you know that but his o2 count is prob low, so def get him checked out! I am so sorry. Poor baby!


----------



## SBB

Aw no how is Ben?? :( poor baby how much can you all take?! 

Sammuel has been sick a couple of times but not too badly... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He's been sick loads Suz. Couldn't hold anything down! He fed at 7 again though and still hasn't been sick again yet so I'm hoping he's cleared it?? :shrug: His breathing sounds raspy again though- I'm really debating whether to take him back to A&E or whether to just sit it out and see how he is?? 

Chell- the cold and clammy bit only lasted until he stopped being sick- his temperature and colour is fine now xx


----------



## SBB

Oh poor ben... And you. Have you been up all night then? :( 

I don't know, maybe give it a couple of hours and see how he is? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

How's he doing now Lou? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I was up all night Suz. I just went to sleep with Ben from 11am-1pm just now. That's the only sleep both of us have had! 

He's still not been sick again. I think I'm just going to see how he gets on today x

How's Sammuel? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh poor Ben... hope he gets better soon and isn't sick again! :hugs: 

I took Lili to the dr today. She had an allergic reaction to something at nursery yesterday... :( She's given me some piriton. Hopefully that will help to clear her up too so she's not so snotty!

I have a sore throat... again!!! WTF?!! Maybe Lili and I keep giving each other our colds!!


----------



## SBB

Jess you're probably run down and stressed too :( :hugs: 

Lou I'm glad he is seeming a bit better. Sammuel seems a bit better too so hopefully he's getting over it and won't get worse... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He's been sick twice again. His cough is back too :cry:


----------



## lisaf

aw poor Ben :(


----------



## kcw81

ok girls quick question, My MIL has been totally cool with never suggesting anything to me or giving me advice, she knows it is rude and intrusive to butt in. so she has been totally quiet about everything up till now and happy just to hang out with us. But after the last visit and how I explained to her Jimmy's fussyness the week before and how he can be super clingy even when I am alone with him off and on she made a really polite tactful suggestion today on email that if I fed him solids more often it would help the fussy ness. So anyone agree with that? In what way would Jimmy eating purees more often all day decrease clingy fussy behavior? Is this an old wives tale or actually true? 

Lou sorry about Ben. I really hope it passes soon!!


----------



## lisaf

It might be an old wives tale, but I can't see that it would do any harm to try it?

Its possible if he has that super full heavy tummy feeling, he'll be more calm? Sort of like a milk-drunk baby?

Now that you mention it, my MIL has been totally awesome about not giving me pushy advice either.. Yay! I found something positive about her! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Yeah lisa I could see that I guess, if I was on all liquids mostly all day long I would be starving! But that is cuz I am used to solids. He doesn't complain when the bottle feeding is done to indicate he wants more milk but who knows. I am planning on jumping into way more purees and foods when the freezer milk runs dry anyway but I could start more now I guess.


----------



## lisaf

my daycare lady told me yesterday that Daniel seems extra hungry... my milk supply is now exactly what he needs so I don't have extra to give her... so I think we're going to have to give him solids during the day too. I'm just a little anxious because I wanted him to be better at eating more foods because I don't know if she's going to be as cool with BLW when it seems like he's not getting much into his mouth and making a huge mess, you know?
So far he only really eats: broccoli, carrots, zuchini/courgette, avocado, green beans, sweet potatoes, regular potatoes

I also don't know how it will work with her.. do we bring his food for her? Do I bring her a microwave steamer to use for his foods? I know thats stuff I have to ask her, lol. 
I just need more variety of foods and he needs to be better at getting more of the food into his mouth I guess. I'll probably just buy another microwave steamer for her to use at her house so I can tell her how long we cook stuff to get it to the right softness for him etc.
Luckily she has dogs so maybe the mess won't be too big a deal for her to handle :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I dont' think the 'starving' sensation is causing the clinginess if thats even what he is feeling.. just that being really full keeps you in a bit of a stupor so it may keep him from feeling anxious?


Oh, and I really need to get this on video.. but when Daniel is eating, he likes to bob his head up and down, its really really freaking cute, lol! :)


----------



## kcw81

that is cute! I can picture it. why don't you just do a combo, purees for the daycare and BLW at home? I think the mess would be a bit much to ask for. it gets ridiculously messy! I think it sounds like Daniel isn't going to be picky so far, he is open to trying stuff and likes it. Jimmy is the same, I am not worried about him being picky or refusing stuff when I wean completely.


----------



## lisaf

So far, Daniel only seems to refuse stuff at first try, and then shows a preference for what is easiest to eat. 
He ate half and avocado for dinner the past 2 nights, lol :)
I do 'help' him with the avocado by putting slices in his hand or holding out little tiny pieces on my fingers (which he then pulls into his mouth on his own or opens his mouth and 'dives' onto my fingers, lol!!).

I'm kind of running out of ideas for veggies to try on him! I bought a banana to try that once its ripe, just a little afraid of the constipation from it.


----------



## lisaf

and you're right about maybe trying the jars for daycare... I've just heard they aren't as tasty as the fresh food so I'd hate for him to get a preference for one over the other and either not eat well for me at night or not eat well for her during the day.


----------



## kcw81

if you don't like jars it is pretty dang easy to boil carrots or a big bag of costco frozen peas and then blend them in a blender and then do the frozen cubes. from experience it just takes like 30-40 minutes of your full effort and attention and then you could have scads of that stuff in your freezer.


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- cereals might help.. We do rice crackers and puffs too...

Kc- I think ur mil thinks he would he less clingy if u weren't having to feed him a bottle maybe? Idk. She knows you give bm with a bottle and don't feed on the breast right? The only thing I can think is that she thinks he has an attachment to breast feeding or something silly like that?! I'm not sure. And I don't think more solids will fix the clingy whiny stage, but like Lisa said, it couldn't hurt.

Lou- sorry about ben. Connor threw up all day yesterday too. If I wasn't holding him, I was cleaning up vomit with the carpet cleaner. :( seriously had so much mucus in his tummy he had to keep throwing it up to get it out. Poor kid. Glad ben's color has returned. Hopefully you get some more rest together.

Suz- how was the mw?


----------



## lisaf

I don't have time to clean my own toilet right now, make me and DH real meals etc, lol! There is NO time for cooking baby meals unless perhaps I want to spend my whole weekend doing it?
Right now our weekends are going to be spent decorating for the holidays, finishing babyproofing (umm, or more like STARTING, lol!) etc... maybe down the road we can make our own purees for daycare, just not now.

You're tempting me though!! :)


----------



## SBB

Lou are you really worried? Poor Ben :( are you going to take him in again? 

Lisa IMO you should be able to ask her to do blw... He's your baby and you pay her! Anyway, the time it takes to sit and spoon feed a baby, is probably more than it would take to clean up after him blw... And he can sit and feed himself, supervised of course, but she wouldnt have to be feeding him... 

MW is going to get me a scan at epu to see how far along I am... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh Casey sorry I forgot to answer your thing... I never heard that a baby fed more is less clingy! Since its a short phase and I guess he's not eating less than before I can't see why!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

sorry girls,
I was working all day! how did you MW appt go Suz?
Is Ben still poorly :( i hope he is better soon!
did i miss anything?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Case, I've never heard of that before... however, when lili is being whigey and clingy, if I give her a biscuit she soon forgets about me! :rofl: 

Suz, let us know when your scan comes through. :hugs: 

An old fling from school who I haven't seen in years emailed me a photo of us at our leavers ball from school the other day... He said it might cheer me up. I might meet up with him for a coffee at the weekend when I'm in Oxford... ;)

I haven't heard from Joe about a counselling session. I want to know what's going on, but I don't want to text or email him. I'm trying so hard not to initiate contact... it just hurts so bad that he doesn't want to be in contact with me... It hurts so much that he doesn't want to be with me...


----------



## babyloulou

Jess :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: He's being a prize cock! :growlmad:

Suz- so exciting for your scan!! :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

when do you get to do your scan Suz?

Jess - Big big big hugs. I don't know if we can make you feel any better, but you have friends surrounding you who all would love to spend time with you so its nothing that is wrong with you. :hugs: I'd love to pull Joe's pubes out with tweezers one by one for what he is doing to you :( (thats the only non-permanent torture I can think of in case you guys work things out and you need him in good working order, :haha:)


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Lisa :rofl: I'd love to see that! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

I once wanted to permanently dye my ex's member some color that made it look like he had a disease so he'd never get another girl to come near it... if only I had figured out how to do that...


----------



## SBB

Jess :hugs: He is such a cock!!! Try and be strong though :hugs: is your old fling single? Sounds like he's flirting to me :kiss: !! 

Lisa :rofl: we'll book you a flight to come and do that IMMEDIATELY!! 

Sammuel stops fussing usually if I give him food... doesn't last long though :haha: 

V I am getting an early scan :happydance: I said I wasn't bothered but my bump buddy on B&B NEEDED to know :rofl: 
Should be this week or early next week... 

x x x


----------



## Euronova

Jess- it's great that you are strong and not contacting him. Hopefully you will get answers when things calm down!

Suz- I am so so happy!!! Can't wait to know how far along you are!


----------



## Peach Blossom

So ladies, I can go to Sharm el Sheik for 7 days between Christmas and New Year... 5* hotel with a babysitting service... £1450... what do you think? Should I spend that much?! I have some money coming through from inheritance, but that is a large chunk of it... I can't make up my mind...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh and Suz, yeah he's single... look at my friends on FB... Rob Poulter. x


----------



## Peach Blossom

We have 13 guests tonight! Hello guests!


----------



## lisaf

will you need the money for a solicitor Jess? I'm all for taking a trip for yourself, but want to make sure your home situation doesn't get more stressful as a result.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm going to make him pay for the solicitor... No way I should be paying for it! :grr:


----------



## Euronova

Wow Jess!!!! He is HOT!!!! Go for it!!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

What if he gives you an argument though Jess? Will you not need your own solicitor? Will you not lose out just going along with his solicitor? X


----------



## SBB

I think the inheritance should be spent on something nice for yourself for sure! It's up to you how much you blow on a holiday... :D 

I'm going to check this guy out ;) 

It freaks me out all these people reading our thread... I wish we could move to a private area... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I don't think he would dare argue... plus I'll be choosing the solicitor!


----------



## lisaf

Spoiler
We could just write everything in spoilers? lol Though all they'd have to do is create a log-in then they could see them I think?
The FB group would be more private I guess then?

As for the solicitor/$ thing. Might it be possible to hold onto that money to treat yourself when this is all over? Either as a romantic get-away if you guys do work things out or as a celebration of freedom for you if you guys split? (I know the working things out is unlikely if not impossible). You do have to take care of yourself though. So if you need the vacation now, take it... if you need the vacation in the middle of a nasty divorce, then take it then, etc...


----------



## SBB

Jess the guy is cute! Meet him ;) 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I think you're right Lisa... I just feel like I need to get away or at least not be here... May be I should go to France with my Mum... Or Cornwall with my dad... I just felt like escaping... Hey! Maybe I'll come and stay with you! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yeh I don't think everything on fb would work... Its not as easy to read on a phone and we can't do this :D :happydance: :yipee: :baby:

Maybe we could just spoiler private stuff... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I emailed his Suz... I guess we'll have to wait and see if he gets back to me... I'm playing it cool... He sent the photo on Sunday, and I only just emailed him... ;) :haha: So he'll probably not respond til Friday! That's how it works isn't it?! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou could make the group closed I think... but then Newbies like V wouldn't be able to find us!


----------



## SBB

What does closing it actually do? I'll read what it means... Cos I've accidentally clicked on a closed group before and been able to see it all... But obv I didn't try and post! 

Haha I'm not sure how it works... I've never played by the 'rules' :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Does that mean people can't read it though? I just thought it meant it closed it completely so we couldn't post either? I'll go and have a look what it means.. I bet newbies could still PM to be let in or something?? I'll go look...


----------



## Peach Blossom

I've just transferred all our joint savings in to Lili's savings account... Just in case there is any dispute... it's her money now so he can't have any of it!!


----------



## SBB

I can't find what it actually means?! Lou try closin it and we'll see if it makes a difference and I'll log out and see if I can read posts.. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Great idea Jess! :) 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

does closed really make us private? I wonder how many people regularly stalk us, lol

A getaway sounds like a great idea regardless Jess :) I'm not against having people come stay but my house is TINY and crowded (only one bathroom too), its not baby proofed at all (I'm a bad mommy!)... and my husband is a huge grumpy pain in the ass :( I love him but boy is he a grumpy old man a lot of the time. He would find it really stressful.
Also, the guest room is the cat litter box room, lol.. feel bad about that for any guests we have, but its the only place we can block the dog from going!

We heard there is a mobile home for sale in his mom's park. Its a great park (not sure how I feel about living so close to her though honestly). You guys will probably shit yourselves at the price... $219k for a mobile home, lol! But that is more than $100k cheaper than the last one we saw up for sale. The lot is a corner lot with a bit of a yard, I believe you own the land.. there are park fees but they're very low compared to other parks in the area and its one of the few ones that don't have an age restriction. I actually sent out an online request for mortgage options to see if we'd qualify or if its affordable. I do think for another $50k we could take out the old trailer and get a new one put up which would be very nice...
Considering that the house down the street from me that was condemned sold for $450k we aren't going to be able to afford to buy any time soon. And once we get kicked out of this house in a year or two, we won't be able to afford to rent anywhere that will let us have our pets (we'd be breaking the park rules by having 3 cats and a dog, but the cats would be indoor-only so I don't think they'd ever find out or hassle us).


----------



## SBB

Lisa that doesn't seem hideously expensive really... It's a lot cheaper than a house! 

And I think Jess was joking about coming to stay :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, Lisa, don't worry, I won't turn up on your doorstep... I've used all my search credits finding the b**ch Joe's been having it away with, so I don't have any left to stalk and find you! :rofl: 

Suz, he emailed back! Meeting for coffee not this weekend, but next. Little bit excited! I better get primping!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Go Jess!!! :yipee: I'm excited :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Jess :happydance: 

Lisa- I don't recommend moving that close to your MIL with how you already feel about her!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Right I've closed the thread. Someone log out and check...

I don't understand what it does cos I've just checked another closed thread and it would let me post on it :shrug:


----------



## Euronova

Jess that's exciting! I knew they'd be queuing!


----------



## SBB

I'll log out and check! 

How is Ben
Tonight? 


X x x


----------



## SBB

I could still see it... It seems like the open or closed thing is just so people who've found a buddy can say they don't want any more!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh well, I guess it doesn't really matter... No one really knows who we are... We don't mention surnames ever... And to read this thread no one would believe its all true! Eastenders isn't even this packed!! :rofl: :haha:

Don't get too excited girls, it's only coffee! ;)

How are the poorly boys? Lili is snotty and coughy, but sleeping fine (SORRY!!). The doctor gave her Piriton today which should help her!


----------



## Euronova

Who is yarababy2?? 
I hope all the little ones sleep better tonight....
I am getting really bored and tired of having to pee every hour at night, if not more, I constantly thirty too which doesn't help!
Was the peeing worse at night for you too?


----------



## lisaf

lol, yeah, hey there yarababy2 and zimmy ;)

I know if someone knew me in real life, they'd be able to tell it was me based on pictures of Daniel, names and other details I've given.. oh well though, right?

I know.. moving into the same park as my MIL wouldn't be the best idea... but there really aren't that many choices in our area.. its too expensive everywhere :(


----------



## babyloulou

Yarababy has actually been on this thread almost as long as we all have! We've waved at her and said hello a few times but she's never posted yet! I wish she would... she must know as much about us as we do about each other! 

Hi Yarababy :hi: :hi: :hi: :hi: Say hello to us pleeeeeeease...... xx

Suz- Ben seems much better so far tonight. He went to be bed at 8:30 and had one quick wake up at 10:30 so far. Very good for him!!! How's S? X


----------



## babyloulou

Yarababy's gone :-( We scared her off again!! :haha: COME BACK!!! :hi: :hi: :hi:


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- i think I've had a heart attack over that trailer price! I knew ca was expensive but give me a break! That's ridiculous!

Jess- have a good time with that hottie, but remember that if u let things go too far then u Joe won't be financially responsible down the road. At least, that's how it is here... Not sure about over there... I just know that my sister got pissed her ex was parading around town with his pants down and when she got pissed she hooked up with someone before she was legally divorced and lost her alimony bc they had evidence of her affair too. :( sorry if that was inappropriate, but I just want you to suck Joe dry and get all the money you can for you and lili. Jerkface.

Oh so u know how over the summer I told u I have friends that moved here from another state and I was totally stressed when they asked me to tend him for 4months? Well, they still cannot find anyone to help so I agreed to it. Eek! I have him from 7-5 mon thru fri for 16 weeks starting next month. At least I can make some extra money... Leverage for a bigger house. Hahaha.


----------



## Euronova

I think unfortunately in the uk, it does not really matter who cheated, or who cheated the most. Generally if married, everything is halved and then a child support amount is decided as well. 
Have fun Jess, but he seems nice so maybe save him for later once you've had a rebound one :)


----------



## kcw81

Jess- not sure what you've got up your sleeve right now about a new guy? Ive read the tail end of it- but all I can think is warning! Do not get emotionally involved with any new guy yet! Give yrself a breather from men! Don't want you hurt !

Lisa didn't read all of it but warning! Do not move next to yr mil! U can't stand her half the time! Forget that!

That's my two cents without knowing all the details. Talking out of my ass yay!


----------



## SBB

Don't panic girls she's only going for coffee with him! And it wouldnt make a difference to a settlement... 

Lisa actually I agree re the MIL! You'd spend most of your life slagging her off but you wouldn't be able to get away! 

Lou how did Ben sleep? Hope he carried on well... S was fine for the first bit of the night but he woke twice really upset in the night :( took a while to settle him back down so we're knackered! Luckily it's strike day today so Danny is off work... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

MOrning ladies! :hi: 

Thank you all for your concern, but I am only meeting him for coffee! And to escape from my life for a bit. we have 16 years to catch up on! We had a great time one summer when my Mum left me home alone for 2 weeks. He was the first guy, and obviously not the last, to use the "I love you, but can't be with you" line... It's a bit more acceptable when you're 16 though! It will just be nice to be around someone who isn't part of my life if that makes sense!! And hey, if anything were to happen it wouldn't be for a very long time!! It won't hurt to look my best though eh?! ;)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh and it doesn't make any difference over here who did what to who... it all comes down to the solicitor, but I am entitled to half his future earnings and half his pension should I so choose to ask for them! I might just ask for the flat, it's contents and the car plus minimum maintainance for lili... he can keep his earnings and pension!I'm talking to a solicitor next week.


----------



## Euronova

At work today.... Half day though... Can't wait to get home at lunch time, have a warm shower and a nap... Not used to doing shifts at the vet anymore and doing 4 this week on top of my normal work and I am knackered already!
What are you girls getting your partner for christmas??? Men are so difficult to buy for!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

NothIng! A big fat empty nothing!! 

Last year I got joe a 3D scan as a gift. Perhaps you could do that! 

J xx


----------



## SBB

Jess can you survive on your salary + minimum for lili? 

I think it will be nice to spend some time with someone who knows nothing about you since you were 16! 

We're rubbish at Xmas pressies so probably nothing as well!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

11 guests AGAIN! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

No, Suz, I can't... But I'll have to find a way. If I get the flat I can sell it and buy somewhere cheaper so that I have a bit of money in the bank... I need to sit down and work out how much I need vs I much earn...


----------



## laura6914

hey everyone, 
Just a quick one i have a constantly screaming baby today :cry:

Suz, when will they scan you to see how far along you are? Did you try a clear blue digi to see what thay said?

xx


----------



## SBB

Yeh a CB digi said 3+ when I did it the day I found out.. should get a scan in the next few days :) 

hope chloe chills! 

Jess do your sums and ask for MORE than what you need, then if he argues it you have leeway. You shouldn't have to buy a cheaper place just to get by day to day... :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I agree with Suz! We're not saying fleece him but why should you and Lili struggle while he lives a comfortable single life!? :nope:

Laura- aww hope Chloe settles xx

It's just took me a frigging two hour walk to get Ben to sleep!! :shock: He fell asleep as we walked down our road home! He's asleep in the back garden now. If he only has 10 minutes after all that then I might cry!!!


----------



## laura6914

Wow suz, your actually quite a few weeks gone then. So when you done that test you were 5+ weeks minimum. 

Chloe is sleeping. Just had the HV round the weigh her. She is now 8lb 13oz. she has put on 7lb in a week :shock:
Sh dropped below her birth weight a lot the week after i had her so im soooo glad to see she is piling it on. 

x


----------



## laura6914

hey lou. 

:( ben not doing so good on the sleeping front then. 

Jess are things over with hubby then? Im quite far behind on how things are going so im sorry to ask :hugs: I really hope your ok. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's got Bronchiolitis and a sickness bug Laura- so his sleep is even worse than usual!! :-(

Girls- we've got a cat that keeps coming in our house. It comes at least once a day then runs off (luckily the dogs are out with Ste in the day!) it is really straggly, has a missing tail and looks starving! :-( It seems to know our house but I've checked with the previous owners and they say neither of their cats are missing. It won't let me catch it but has just wolfed down a can of Ben's tuna that I plonked in the garden for it! I wouldn't usually feed a cat as I know it can cause problems for the owners but you can see the poor things ribs and hip bones! :-( Should I keep feeding it? What shall I do?


----------



## SBB

Lou I'd ask the neighbours if anyone knows whos it is... I know Jess gets really pissed with people feeding puss! But if no-one knows who owns it, or if no-one does then I guess it won't do any harm.. 

I hope Ben sleeps! 

Laura glad Chloe is putting on weight. 

I think I'm pro 7-8 weeks maximum. I poas fairly frequently so I know I can't be too far gone. If I was 5 weeks when I did the test that would make me 7 weeks now... 

Due towards the end of July some time... 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou if it hasn't got a collar feed it! Puss has a collar that says Please do not feed on it! And maybe phone the rspca?

Laura, I don't really know what is going on with OH. He agreed to joint counselling, but hasn't booked it yet. He's been gone for 2 weeks now and he doesn't phone ever and hardly asks about Lili... It's so devastatingly heartbreaking. I don't know how I'm going to get through Christmas... :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Where are you going for christmas Jess?


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: the cat doesn't have a collar. Here it is.... (it's a lot skinnier than it looks on here)...


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/October%202011/ee45245e.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

If you don't mind him coming to live with you then you can keep feeding it. He will get used to it though and won't leave you alone!! Puss just turned up on my Gran's doorstep one day and never left! Mind you she did cook chicken fresh for him!! xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm spending Christmas Day at my Mum's... I've decided against the expensive trip to egypt, but I just can't be home alone between Christmas and New Year... It's going to be too much to deal with...


----------



## babyloulou

That's good that you are going there Jess. I'm glad you're not staying at home :hugs:

Yeah that's another thing I considered when I fed it! I think I'll not feed it again. I'd love a cat (I always had them in the past) but Ste is allergic and Ruudi, our terrier, would attack it! :-( Guess I'll have to not encourage it. I hate ignoring animals though- especially ones like that :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

.... maybe I could send Ste and Ruddi to live in the garage! :lol: Piper can stay- he loves cats!


----------



## babyloulou

24 hour flash sale on Green Baby UKers. Skincare is all half price until midnight incase anyone needs any creams, wash stuff, chest rub gel, etc...


----------



## Peach Blossom

how about you shut it in when it comes in to the house next and call the rspca? 

ooo.. green baby sale?! Love it! x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah it's only on skincare though Jess x

Would they come straight away if I phoned them? I'd have to get it out by the time the dogs came in?


----------



## laura6914

oh poor ben, i hope he gets better soon hunny. 

Jess, i cant begin to imagine how you must be feeling. Im glad your with family over christmas though. and what a B*****d your OH is, not even asking about his daughter.your both better off without him by the sounds of it hun. I know it doesnt fel like it now but it will get easier in time.

Girls shae has started walking, well kind of. He takes 6-7 steps and then sits down. He is getting there though and is doing it a lot :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm not sure Lou, possibly. If you say it's an emergency. 

Thanks Laura :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

That's great laura! Good job shae.

Ok Jess old friends and it's just coffee. I will let you go have yr fun. :)

Lou don't feed that cat unless you want to keep him coming back! I didn't read all the way but how does he get in? 

I am tired and have no right to say it. Went to bed later than normal and it was so hard to get up at 530am like normal. Well Jimmy is getting mad about me on the iPod so gotta go! Hope you are all well!


----------



## babyloulou

He runs in the door whenever it's opened Case- he must hide in the garden :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Jess I'm glad you're getting away for Xmas :hugs: I don't blame you for not wanting to be around :hugs: 

Lou could you call the RSPCA, then see if they can come one day when ste and the dogs are out? 

Sammuel is so clingy and upset today :( he's obviously not better and now has upset tummy :( 

Laura good job on Shae walking! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Suz sorry Sammuel is still ill! poor lil guy..

Here's jimmy standing in the bath this morning showing off his teeth. he always stands up in the bath and sits back down repeatedly, he is a kook.:winkwink:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww so cute!! That's all Ben does in the bath now too Case since he learnt to stand! Barely sits in the water anymore! :haha:

Ben's started standing one handed today- then falls over! :rofl:

I think I forgot to tell you all yesterday that he said his first word!! :happydance: He said "Dad-deeeee" to Ste!!


----------



## kcw81

Awesome! I feel like Jimmy and Ben are brothers or something- they kind of look and act similar - when I see videos of Ben like the grocery shopping one I am like, that's Jimmy!! I guess most babies do the same shit huh?


----------



## babyloulou

I do that with Sammuel Casey!! :rofl: Maybe they are just all the same!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

With them standing so much in there the top part if their body is a bit neglected I'm afraid. Oh well. The butt area is the real dirty part!


----------



## SBB

Aw lou I was going to see if any of the boys were closer on talking! Sammuel is not interested at all in talking - just says bobobo dada mama etc but not as words! 

Casey cute pic! Reminded me I wanted to post a video of S in the bath... Just uploading it now. He stands up all the time too - it's cute! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's all Ben's done too up until yesterday Suz. He doesn't really make many sounds just da da, ba ba, and ya, ya. But just all of a sudden yesterday he just copied me twice in the day saying Daddy then when Ste got in I said "look it's Daddy" and he said "Dad-deeee" twice!!! He won't say it again today though!! :dohh:


----------



## kcw81

They always do that! They reach these milestones then nothing! Jimmy clapped like a happy fool one day and was overjoyed but then not again since!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww clever Jimmy!! I've been trying to get Ben to clap for ages but he's having none of it! 

Ben's been sick again today and now its coming out the bottom end too! :sick: Gross diarrhoea! I've had to change his clothes 9 times today! &#58380;


----------



## SBB

Like a happy fool :haha: yeh S does stuff once too! 

When we say where are the horses? He points to them in the field and one day we also taught him light, tv, daddy etc, he pointed at them all. Now I say where's daddy? and he points at the horses! He knows though and has a cheeky smile! 

Here is the bath video. Sorry it's like 3 mins long!! https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/7565cb45.mp4

X x x


----------



## lisaf

wish I knew why I can't watch your videos Suz :( It tries to download them and if I do, all I get is audio :(

According my my SIL if she asks Daniel 'what time is it?' he looks at the clock. Though I think thats total BS, lol!
He has recently discovered his equipment and keeps grabbing it... which is fine, whatever except when he's got a poopy diaper that leaked up the front.

My milk supply isn't quite up enough though :( I had it down perfect but then he started sleeping crappy. I only got to pump one side last night because he woke up for a feed while I was pumping... then he fed again at 3:30am, which didn't leave me with enough at 7am for the 2 bottles I needed to fill :(
Not sure what to do... if I was home with him all day, I'd just let him nurse to get my supply where it needs to be, but I can't send him to daycare without enough milk! :(

If I take something like fenugreek, when I stop taking it does my supply go back down? I know I can eat oatmeal and stay hydrated. I'm slightly worried that working out is hurting my supply but I'm not overdoing it at all! I eat plenty..
I'm also going to go back to double pumping at night instead of just pumping one side at a time... not sure if that will be enough?
I can also try pumping after his bedtime feed and pumping more on the weekends to keep it up. UGH, so frustrating since I work! If I was in my own office, I'd just try to pump more, but I'm already struggling to keep up with stuff as it is!


----------



## SBB

Sammuel started clapping one day and was so pleased with himself! Now we do give me 5 and he does it and is really happy about it! Cute! 

Lou S has got upset tummy too :sick: he just did a huge poo that was just whole raisins! :sick: 

Oh S keeps pointing at his had for 'round and round the garden'! My mum does it with him all the time... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben hasn't eaten any solids at all today! He won't eat :-(


----------



## SBB

Lisa I'm not sure what to suggest other than pumping more :( sorry :hugs: 

Sammuel too lou, he's well off food :( and boob, not sure he's getting enough liquids :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben still boobing thankfully - although he does sick a lot back up. When I took him to the doctors for his Bronchiolitis they said they're not too worried about solids as long as they're taking milk- they said if he was ever reluctant to breast feed then I need to make an appointment straight away. Maybe you should take him tomorrow to check he's not getting dehydrated?? X


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-Cute video. S is sooo big! These kids grow like crazy!

KC-Love the picture! Oh my gosh when they start standing it freaks me out! Connor has decided when he's in the bath he only wants to be on his belly; that scares me too! The other day he was trying to eat the drain and kept going under water... yikes.

Lou- sorry Ben is still sick. You never catch a break, do ya?

Jess-Sorry I didn't read back enough... Go have fun with coffee. hahaha... Have some fun, for once! Oh, and I would def use the $ for a nice vacay...You deserve it! ...and don't feel bad about how much you take from Joe. You might not want it now, but might come in handy later...and you don't need to use it now, you can just put it in Lili's saving. My mom was mad by the time I was 16 and I wanted a really nice car, that she didn't have all that money saved somewhere....bc my dad never paid a dime.


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- sorry production is low. :(

Suz- have you tried some electrolyte juice?


----------



## babyloulou

You're not allowed to give those here until the age of 2 Chell. They put them on a drip before giving those xx


----------



## SBB

I think he's ok, he has been feeding just smaller amounts... He's had some water too, but if he seems dehydrated I'll take him in. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Are you pumping Suz to keep your supply up while he's feeding less? (just thinking about the effect on top of the pregnancy hormones!


----------



## Onelildream

Oh, hmm. Sorry. Don't listen to my US advice. haha.

I went to the bathroom and Max gave Connor a cheese stick!


----------



## babyloulou

It's so weird how different things are isn't it!! To be honest I'd rather give Ben a hydration drink than watch him stuck in hospital on a drip!!


----------



## kcw81

Mmm cheese sticks. Did he like it? 

Lisa try pumping more and make sure you drink lots, I mean make sure! Working out shouldn't affect it. 

Suz I will have to go look at yr movie now!

EDIT
Very cute suz! he is such a happy cutie!


----------



## Onelildream

I know! Stinker. Connor liked it...but when I picked him up he threw it all up! Awesome. I can't even pee without worrying that Connor is not safe...haha


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- have you tried looking at a photo of Daniel while pumping at work? It's supposed ro help production! Bizarre but true!!!


----------



## SBB

Haha yeh or record him crying - that will make more milk!! 

Chell lol I bet Connor liked it! :) 

Lou I didn't know they would put them on a drip before a drink - that seems a bit crazy! I'm not pumping, maybe I should... God I can't be bothered!! MW said as I feed at night still my milk shouldn't dry up. But I'm not sure she really knows! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

They told me that about the drip thing when Ben went to A&E and I asked about hydration sachets. It also says it on the NHS Direct symptom checker thingy- a warning in big letters about it being dangerous to give them to under 2's- something about causing a salt imbalance x


----------



## Euronova

poor boys, sorry they are still so sick!!

I feel like i have joined you in your misery, i have a vomiting dog here! Main difference is that she is trying to clean it all up herself :sick: :sick:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ladies with poorly babies. My step mum (of the triplets) and a medical person said that, horiffic as it sounds, flat coke is good for babies not eating or drinking enough. It has the fluid, sugar and salts needed in it to replenish what they're losing. Now I'm not a doctor so you may want to google it, but it might be worth a go... :shrug:

Lili claps and does the signs for milk, food, more and twinkle twinkle! She doesn't really say any words, but my word does she chatter! God help me when she does start forming sentences!!! 

Cute video case. I love bath time! :)


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Cute video case. I love bath time! :)

It's Sammuel in the video! :haha: Can't you tell by the moobs?! 

x x x


----------



## Euronova

flat coke was the only thing that saved me when i had the vomitting bug when i was a child.... even the anti-vomitting injection were not doing anything :( definitely worse a try (maybe not just before bed... there is the caffeine too!)


----------



## Onelildream

:rofl: moobs


----------



## SBB

I love Sammuels moobs :lol: 

I haven't given Sammuel chocolate, I think I'd be scared to give him coke!! :haha: 

V sorry about your puking dog :sick: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I really wish I could pump more but it takes at least 20 minutes with set-up and wash-up... I can't pump at my desk since I'm in a cubicle so I can't get any work done while doing it. I don't know what the heck happened to my abundant supply damnit!!!


----------



## SBB

Is your freezer stash gone Lisa? 

Sammuel is coughing so hard and sobbing with every cough :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:dohh: I'm on my iPhone and can't see a thing! Everything is so teeny tiny!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Suz! :-( If he starts gasping or pulling up under his ribs when he's breathing you need to take him to A&E. Take him to the docs tomorrow anyway though and get his oxygen saturation levels checked xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ha I just watched the vid Suz! That is so cute! He's so happy!  I can't believe how much hair he's got now!! :shock:


----------



## kcw81

Aww Poor S, is he okay Suz? 

Lisa that sucks about your supply... I don't know if you haven't done a single thing different? Seriously is there anything different in your diet or liquid intake? I wish you could pump more frequently, that would help. Maybe buy a spare set of the pump parts for work so you can do it twice and not have to clean it after, just use it as storage in the fridge. Like pump into your bottles and all you gotta do is take them to the fridge, then the next session pump into your other pump bottles and put them in the fridge. no time spent on washing them or pouring them into another container. can you do that?

Moobs!! Suz Sammuel totally has moobs!!

Jess, Lilli is so talented! Clapping and signing already! She totally is going to talk your ear off.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Here's a bath vid of Lili. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTfaLIrzREU


----------



## babyloulou

Aww she's so cute Jess!! She's so tiny! I want to cuddle her whenever I see her!! :lol:


----------



## Peach Blossom

She is teeny. She's only on the first setting for the jumperoo still!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww  Ben's too tall for all the settings!! 

Ste has got Ben's sickness bug! He's been throwing up for the last 10 minutes :-(


----------



## Euronova

:( I hate vomiting bugs :(

Jess- how come is Lili so little? Is it because she was premature?

Got to work all day tomorrow then I have to go teach French in the evening... Will be so tired! 

Suz- any update on your scan date? Are you feeling sick?


----------



## Onelildream

Jess-Lili is super cute! xoxo


----------



## kcw81

Jess that is darling/ I love lillers!


----------



## lisaf

awww, love that vid Jess! :) (still wish I could see Samuel :( )

My stash is still in the freezer here, but its actually getting pretty old now. I'm still donating some tomorrow. I'm not too worried yet about getting my supply up. I think I need to double-pump in the evenings before bed and not just do one breast at a time. I'm going to try that and oatmeal for a little while.

I also realized that I am used to having a bit of a buffer of extra milk from the day before but when we went on our trip I froze everything I pumped and so I started with nothing leftover. 

I think the biggest things hurting my supply is not double pumping on the weekends, not pumping after his first feed in the mornings on the weekend etc. I only pumped once the whole trip and I think that diminished my supply a bit too. (don't remember if I told you girls how Daniel refused to nurse for about 13 hours? He screamed if I tried to nurse him at all, didn't act hungry or anything... so I ended up pumping, giving him a bottle then after that he nursed just fine.. it was totally weird!)


----------



## Peach Blossom

V, there are several theories about why Lili is small. Clomid babies can be smaller than average. Add to that the daily injections of heparin and aspirin, mix in a little stress and low progesterone. Plus I was on thyroid suppressants. And she was early and was so jaundice that she wouldn't bF or bottle feed. Also out family aren't blessed in the height department!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lisa, don't stress about the pumping. :hugs: is it very important for you that Daniel continues to have BM? I desperately wanted Lili to have BM until a year old. But I had to give up because of the drugs, but it is a very liberating thing. :hug:


----------



## Euronova

Aww bless, I didn't know about clomid babies. Best things come in small packages! She is so cute and seems really happy on the video so that's all that matters.
Freaked out this morning, I woke up not feeling pregnant at all, flat stomach, and just no feeling of fullness down there! No urge to pee!
Really got worried but then I feel pretty shit and tired now so I guess all is ok.
That 12 weeks scan can't come soon enough now!


----------



## SBB

Lili is so cute! Sammuel chats away like she is in the video too! 

She's the tiny exception, most of our babies have been pretty big and broke the small clomid baby rule! The boys anyway... Actually pearl was big too, almost 10lbs wasn't she! 

V I feel awful!!! So sick! Glad you're feeling rough again :haha: it is worrying when you feel fine :dohh: 

Sammuel has now got a bit of a rash so I'm taking him back to the doctors this afternoon, I have to phone at 2 for an emergency appt though :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Oh dear... Rash doesn't sound good! I hope it's nothing serious!
So so tired today. Worked an extra 3 hours yesterday so hoping to be able to leave early today... 
I think I might order a Doppler today... Getting too worried all the time especially now the sickness seems to come and go.


----------



## SBB

You're nearing 2nd tri so hopefully the sickness is just on it's way out! :D 

Dopplers are great though! 

Lou did I read that ste is sick too? How are they both today? :( 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

hey all, 

Ive got th baby blues i think :cry: im so exhausted and cant seem to stop crying. :cry:

Case, cute pic of jimmy.

jess and suz, those bath time vids are adoreable. 

lou an suz, hope you boys get better soon bless them. :(

hope pregnancy is going well V. dopplers are very reassuring, definitely worth the money.

xxx


----------



## laura6914

oh and bit of a rant but i sent chloes birth certificate off with the application form for child benefit nearly 2 weeks ago and they still haven't received it. Surely it should have been there by now. I just rang them and they said i need to call back when its been 21 days and take it from there. It takes the P**s. I dont need the money but i need her birth certificate back so i can go and open her a savings account.


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls. I've got the lurgy now too :-( Ste was up all night throwing up, Ben threw up twice in the night all over my bed and now I'm throwing up this morning while Ste and Ben have moved on to awful diarrhoea :cry:

Laura- sorry you're feeling blue- I hope it passes quick for you xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- definitely get him in ASAP to get a rash checked xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, sorry you are all ill. :hugs: 

Laura, sorry you have the baby blues... And very annoying about the birth certificate. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Oh no lou :cry: argh I hope you're all better soon :hugs: 

Laura I'm sorry you're feeling down, just try and remember it's normal and it passed quicky last time :hugs: 

I don't think the rash is anything bad, it fades when I press it... But I'll take him in anyway seeing as he's no better. 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sounds viral Suz. Poor thing. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Also he hasn't done a wee since 8am! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's nappies have been quite dry for the last couple of days too Suz- I think I might ring the docs too :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

When Lili was really poorly on the flight to Hong Kong she didn't have a wet nappy for 24 hours... just try to get fluids in to them as and when you can. A little and often. I practically held a bottle in Lili's mouth for the whole 13 hour flight!


----------



## babyloulou

God I feel terrible! :-( I feel bad thinking this is how Ben must have been feeling! My legs ache, I feel sea sick, ive got really painful stomach cramps, my head hurts- it's horrible!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

oh Lou, you poor thing. Take it easy! :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

AF is here again... Before Lili I used to have spotting for days and really really painful cramps... Now I'm surprised every time she arrives and am never prepared!! WTF?!


----------



## SBB

That's goo eh Jess?! 

Lou I'm sorry you feel so awful :cry: are you going to take him in? Sammuel has has boob but he's not sucking fully it often doesn't cause let down.. If I give him water he takes a sip and chucks the beaker!

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess what's your fb status about a busy few years??

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- Ben hardly ever causes let down on me anymore! Only if he's starving! The rest of the time he just slowly feeds for an hour! :dohh:

I can't take him at the minute cos I can't stop being sick :-(


----------



## SBB

Aw lou :( I feel so sorry for you all!! Yuck... 

S always use to cause let down, just this last week he hasn't... :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

poor sick babies :( 
Sorry you're sick now too Lou, when I had that 24hr bug I was feeling like such shit I don't know how single mothers do it!

Jess - BFing is really important to me. I worked SO hard at it and it only just got easy. I'm not totally stressing about it right now, there are just some things I need to try and I'm pretty sure it will work since I had an oversupply issue for so long.


----------



## babyloulou

He might just be feeding lazier because he's ill Suz!? Ben's always been a lazy feeder!!!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I think that's probably it... :shrug: 

Docs at 5.10... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

We had a company meeting at work this morning and it looks like we're doing 6 new shows in 2 years! Very exciting!

Yeah, it's good about AF! Just wish she would surprise me every month! I like a little warning!

Let us know how the doctors goes. 

xxx


----------



## lisaf

good luck at the doctor's Suz :hugs:

What kind of shows does your work do, Jess?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Big west end musicals. Sister act, hairspray, Singin in the rain... Fun, but hard work!!

Suz, how'd it go? :hugs: 

On my way home... Joe has booked a counselling session for tonight. I feel sick. I just don't think I can hear him say he doesn't want to be with me over and over again. :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Jess :hugs: I hope you get some answers darling :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

:hugs: :( does the counselor direct the discussion at all? Could you ask that maybe you guys talk about what you want to get out of counseling.. mention your concern that he's just doing counseling to prove that he 'tried' even though he seems like he's already done?
Don't let him do all the talking :hugs: And heck, when he says something that hurts your feelings, say that it hurts to hear that.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm not sure how the session will work. But I agreed to go on the proviso that we weren't going with the express reason to save or end the marriage. We're going to get answers. I'm dreading it.


----------



## lisaf

Well don't let it turn into a session of him stating all the things he doesn't like about you. I don't think you can take that right now.


----------



## Peach Blossom

No, you're right. I'm feeling stronger than I have and if I can just look at the situation objectively and block out emotions then I'll be ok. Love you girls. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw Jess good luck Hun :hugs: I really hope it goes well... 

Sounds exciting that you'll have lots to focus on at work! 

Doc said he's ok, just a viral thing and it should go in about a week... Hopefully he'll start to improve, he's been clingy and whining all day long! I just want him to feel better :( 

Lou how's it going in the house of puke/poo?? &#57434;

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I feel so, so ill! Like full blown flu. I've been asleep on and off all afternoon. I feel so achey and rubbish! :-(

Ste and Ben seem ok this afternoon though x

Glad S is ok- hope it starts to clear soon x


----------



## SBB

:( lou hopefully it will go quick then if Ben and ste are feeling better :hugs:

Me and Sammuel are in bed watching lion king on the iPad :D &#58152;

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ben would NEVER sit still and watch something with me like that! I wish he would!!


----------



## SBB

To be fair Sammuel doesn't really, he just did about 10 mins then he was bored. And 5 mins of that he was feeding!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've just been downstairs for some water and the house is a tip!! :lol: There's nappies, clothes, food etc strewn across the house! I just said "oh my god!" to which Ste said "well I can't keep it tidy and look after a baby all day- that would just be impossible!" :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: lou that's what Danny is like!!! Every single nappy change he leaves the potty full and the nappy on the floor and says 'I didn't have time to sort it out' :shock: 

Lou have a read of this, just the bit about the flower oils and what each does, I have a friend who's had some success with them for her girl who she was told had insomnia! https://www.christopherhobbs.com/website/library/articles/article_files/herbs_for_insomnia.html I'll find out more about what she used and how... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Suz- yeah ask her for me. I'll have a read now xx

Jess- what time is your appointment? Xx


----------



## lisaf

damned men, lol... why does it never occur to them that we somehow manage to do it all? lol... to be fair, mine acknowledges that doing it all is hard work and just sits there and praises me and insists he's just not as capable as me... then bats his eyelashes at me


----------



## kcw81

babyloulou said:


> I've just been downstairs for some water and the house is a tip!! :lol: There's nappies, clothes, food etc strewn across the house! I just said "oh my god!" to which Ste said "well I can't keep it tidy and look after a baby all day- that would just be impossible!" :rofl: :rofl:

oh my god this is funny! this is what we have to do all day, try to keep things tidy and sorted while tending baby! I hope they appreciate our talents!!

I am so sorry you are ill lou, it sounds horrible. its getting me more plays on words though so I like that!! BTW I suck at that game now - I have less time to focus cuz jimmy is a needy little sucker. I know excuses excuses. 

Suz hope S sleeps well this evening and gets better.

Jess your work projects sound exciting! 

Oh yeah I think the babies might be 50-50 as far as size - small or large. Jimmy has always been low weight and so is Ben I believe, as well as Lilli of course! then Pearl is big, not sure how big now. Wish we did know actually... Then S is big, and I think Daniel is high percentile too? What about Connor?

Where the F is Ellen I want to see PEarlie!


----------



## Euronova

awww Lou, sorry you are all sick, sound horrible!

Suz, I am glad the doc said it wasn't anything too bad.

Jess, good luck to night, make sure you get your say and that you get the councillor to understand how selfish he can be! 

Did I say I was worried about not having enough symptoms? MS has come back with a vengeance this afternoon.... i guess from now on it will be times when it stops and starts until it finally goes (hopefully!)


----------



## Euronova

oh and my part time job somehow got my pay wrong and overpaid me... not sure what to say!!! it's not a massive amount but it would definitely help with christmas....
do I say something??


----------



## babyloulou

Are you sure it's not a Xmas bonus V?

Casey- Ben started off big (9lb 3.5oz when born) and cruised the 91st percentile then all of a sudden started dropping- he's now on the 25th xx


----------



## Euronova

nah.... my job definitely doesn't give christmas bonus... it seems they have paid me the same hours as last month despite me doing only about 2/3....
not sure what to say as they prob would not notice, it's such a badly paid job (pretty much student rate... but i do it as for the few hours i work , it means i get all my pet food/products at cost price)... and they really take the piss, we should be paid far more for the work we do!
i thinnk i will leave it but try not to spend it... in case they ask for it back :)


----------



## lisaf

Daniel started off big too... he's dropped a bit on the percentiles though.

V - I don't know the laws there, but I know here if they overpay you, they can ask for it back and make you pay it. I know I would rather know I got to keep the money for sure before spending it than have to figure out how to pay it back later when it might not be as convenient.


Symptoms come and go... you freak out when they go but then they come back and you wish they were gone :rofl: boy do I remember THAT


----------



## SBB

Keep it!!! :haha: call it your Xmas bonus even if they don't know about it :haha:

X x x


----------



## kcw81

V if you keep it and then they figure it out later you might have a shitty low paycheck a few months down the road which will be unpleasant!!


----------



## Euronova

true... but i guess i need the money now for christmas shopping and if they don't notice it then it's worth keeping it quiet! I never have luck in that sort of things... would be nice to have a bit of a bonus... if i wasn't working so bloody hard on the job and selling so well for the poor pay i am getting i might feel a bit sorry but i get them to make a lot of money!!
it's additional monies for me so wouldn't be that bad if i have to take a pay cut in the new year if they notice :) (hopefully they won't!!)


----------



## Onelildream

Hi all!

Jess-hope the session went ok. Don't put up with a bashing session. You are worthy of a civil conversation without finger pointing! He still needs to be nice!

Suz-sorry bout the sickness. Lion King sounds fun!!! Are you feeling lethargic lately? Any news on the ultrasound?

Lou-ugh...The flu hasn't fully made it to my state, but I heard it's a\bad this year... I am so sorry you guys are all sick. :( Funny what Ste said. lol. I love having hubs say, "I just don't know how you do it" Actually, I make him say it when he says comments like Ste's. hahaha!

Laura-sorry bout the blues. If it doesn't go away, think about some meds to help. Baby blues are rough when you have to take care of babies!!! They need happy mommy.

KC-What's up, Girly??? How r u? Connor is actually at least 75%+ on all of his measurements. He doesn't look big though...nor does he look tall.... ..hmm

Lisa- is Daniel scooting??? Connor is starting to...but not crawl on his knees...just arms up...and LOTS of rolling...but he refuses to sit up. He plops down and rolls if I make him sit.


----------



## Onelildream

V-I'm all for being honest...but that's just me.


----------



## babyloulou

God I could really do with a sleeping baby tonight! He's been screaming for 2 hours! I feel like shit! :-(


----------



## Onelildream

:( Sorry, Lou. If I were close I'd take him so you could sleep! Being sick and having a sick baby is like a viscous cycle....he pukes, you puke...he cries, you cry. Pathetic really. And HORRIBLE! :( :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

AW Lou :hugs:

Chell - Daniel is actually really mobile. Not proper crawling up on his knees but he sticks his butt up in the air by pushing up with his toes... he does this waddle/roll thingie where he lunges with one arm, rolls a bit, then lunges with the other arm, lol... he can scoot forward 6 inches at a time now when he really dives after something... rolls all around the living room etc, lol. He's a good sitter, which saved us for a bit with keeping him out of trouble if we had to run and grab something or put something away, but now he knows how to get out of a sit and onto his tummy... he keeps trying to push himself up into a sit also but can't quite get enough of a push to get totally upright.


----------



## Onelildream

Ok, Hugs girls.... Off to package cookies, get Maddie from school, take her to dance, and go to a girls night/cookie exchange... Super fun!

Oh forgot to tell you, hubs had to register his car and get a safety inspection...he failed on 3 counts... We got him a new windshield, new wipers, new tires and found out his axle is broken. How is he driving with a broken axle????! So....$1000 out the door and we still need to get the axle fixed...There was the reason we needed to hold off on the house apparently!


----------



## lisaf

aw, bummer about the car troubles!


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-sounds like Connor; the lunge thing! So stinkin cute!!!

Ok really....gotta go. :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

So we are really looking at that mobile home in the same park as my MIL. My DH told her there would be ground rules about just stopping by (has to call first etc). We really can probably barely afford this and its the only option I really see in the near future for us buying anything. We're also totally screwed when my FIL sells the place we are in right now... truly cannot afford the higher rents, not sure if we can even find a place to rent that will let us have the pets we do.
As it is, we'd be kind of lying to the homeowners association at the park about the number of our cats, but as long as they are indoor-only and are never a nuisance then I can't see how they'd have a problem.

DH looked at the home, its very very 70's inside, lol. We would probably want to look at renovating it instead of buying a new one though. Not sure if we can finance that with the mortgage or if we'd have to come up with the renovation money ourselves.

I can't say I want to live that close to my MIL but its honestly one of the nicest parks in the area, one of the few that accepts families, is a very nice park and very affordable. You actually own the land so there is equity to build etc. I think its something we could work out. She drives me insane and is annoying, but its not like she hates me, right?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, sorry Ben's not sleeping for you. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: 

Lisa, You are brave to move so close to your MIL... Although saying that my MIL live fairly close and it's great! :hugs: 

So the counselling session was ok. It was mainly giving her history and telling her why we were going. I had reservations about going to her as my SIL went there to "end" their marriage healthily... :shock: I made it clear that that wasn't why we were going. I cried a lot. Joe didn't talk to me on the way home. Didn't even come in to the flat. :cry: We're booked in for next week, but I just get the feeling Joe's already made up his mind... I feel back to square one again... :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh, and he tried to get on to my computer... to charge his phone apparently... WTF?! Luckily I change my password a few days ago... I think he comes on here and reads what I say... something he said about looking for support on my forum just made me twig...


----------



## lisaf

Joe may have already made up his mind, but that doesn't mean he can't change his mind. I don't know him or what is really going on in his head. It doesn't sound good, but the act of going to counseling is positive no matter what and much better than just letting everything fall apart then try to go through a divorce while still mad etc.

I'm sorry he didn't talk on the way home. I don't know what to think about that... it could be that there was a lot going on in his head which may not be a bad thing, but I don't want to build you up with false hope etc.


----------



## lisaf

Peach Blossom said:


> Oh, and he tried to get on to my computer... to charge his phone apparently... WTF?! Luckily I change my password a few days ago... I think he comes on here and reads what I say... something he said about looking for support on my forum just made me twig...

Yeah, I thought about that and about what he might see here - been wondering about all those guests we see... we're not THAT fascinating, are we? lol! Maybe we should move some of this stuff to FB or to a private area on here?


----------



## SBB

Aw Jess :hugs: you were bound to feel sad afterwards... Whatever was said... Hopefully more sessions will make it better... Or it will get easier each time.

When did he last see lili? 

I'm not surprised he'd come on here, if he knows you post in here all the time... We could ask to move the thread to the private bit that only established members can see? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I don't mind. I would tell him everything to his face if he'd let me.... I'm just sad he'd snoop... :(


----------



## Euronova

Well I hope he reads what we think of him! might give him a bit of perspective... 
Do you still want to save the relationship? why don't you want the counselling to help you have a healthy break up?

Must be so hard to have to go every week and face him.... i hope it gives you some answers in the end.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I forgot to tell you that my MIL can't see any reason why I can't spend Christmas with them...WTF?!!! :shock:

V, what I want most is answers. He can't just say something is missing and not explain what. But I think I would give it another go if he wanted to... I love him. And as much as I want to hate him right now I just can't imagine a life without him... :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess :hugs: :hugs: Just popped on to see if you've updated. Can't talk tonight as Ben has been screaming for hours and Ste and I are both being sick constantly! :-( Just wanted to give you some hugs- I'll talk to you properly tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## lisaf

I understand why you can't just write him off Jess... Its not easy to let go even when all objective signs say you should. You can't expect yourself to be ok with the idea of a life on your own in such a short time since you first became aware of the situation. Its going to take time and right now, you're not ready to contemplate that.


----------



## kcw81

Jess that sounds so hard, the session. And the car ride home silence Jeez! that would kill me. Well that is annoying that he might be reading on here because why can't he just talk to you himself if he has questions?? you aren't going to hold any secrets and he knows that so WTF? Don't be so immature Joe. Hugs girl. I am hoping this all turns out for the best somehow, I think counseling together is soooo important and am very happy you are doing it. Your MIL is weird but she must really love you to hopefully assume you will be with her on xmas.

Sorry guys Jimmy is being super needy today and my ipod is pretty much broken, the screen keeps going white. I can't get on more often to type anything but I am trying to follow along. So frustrating! 

Hi Chell! Sounds busy and hectic in your day as usual! Sorry about the car costs but hopefully it is all safe and sound when you are done. 

V - well happy shopping for xmas to you! and just be scrupulous in the coming year so that you aren't going to be screwed if they take out an additional chunk from your check! hey maybe you will get lots of money for xmas from people! Especially if they know about the bubs! 

Oh yeah Lisa, if its the only thing you can afford and MIL will respect your rules then go for it! and redecorate so its not brady bunch!!

Lou god I wish I could help!! I would come over with a gas mask on and take Benny off your hands so you could sleep for a couple hours. You need to sleep to get through sicknesses! Crap. hugs to you.

Well I am supposed to go to dinner with a girlfriend tonight who I never see anymore and I get to leave for a couple hours so that should be nice. Its been an exhausting day.


----------



## lisaf

Girls, I need your advice. I live in a very expensive area... we rent from my FIL and its the only reason we can afford to live here right now. We are going to have to be out of here in about 2 years because my FIL has to sell this house (part of his retirement plan - this is not flexible as far as we know). In order to stay in the area we'd probably have to pay another $600 a month in rent minimum and would not have much of a choice with our pets (and if we moved out of the area we'd have to find another daycare and spend a lot of money commuting etc).  Anyway, even the shittiest one bedroom house in our area is $400k or more. An ideal home/adequate would probably be about $600k. We've been thinking of moving into a trailer/manufactured home. There is one park in our area that is really nice, is not age-restricted, you actually own the land you are on. Its the park where my MIL lives. A home in the park is current for sale at $219k. Its a 2 bedroom, 1,400 sq foot with a small yard. That is a really really great opportunity to get in there. The trailer itself is horrible though.. built in the 70s and it really really shows it, has dark wood panelling etc. To put a new trailer on the lot we heard is at least $100k. I just don't know what to do.

We are not prepared to buy anything yet. We have a ton of debt, no savings or down payment (we'd have to ask family to help with that and we just hit my family up for money to help us with daycare.. I don't think they could help us more). I've heard that to do the remodel, we'd have to have that money or get a separate line of credit, we can't tack it onto the mortgage. To buy a new trailer would be more debt on the mortgage but might be easier to finance than to have to pay for the remodel out of pocket when a downpayment is going to be a scramble. The smartest thing to do would be to move in as it is now and remodel over time. But its honestly so awful I think I would be horribly depressed to live there as it is :( Also, some work has to be done to the supports and a new skirt put on it to get it up to the home owner association codes. I worry that the older trailer will depreciate too far to be worth as much when we sell where the newer one might go for a decent amount when we sell. Since you own the land, there will always be some equity when you leave.

I feel like its rushing into things, but I also don't know that something in this price range/opportunity is going to come up often enough for us to wait. I feel sick to my stomach at the thought of us getting kicked out of here and how we're going to manage but I also am so stressed at the thought of buying this trailer. Honestly, my fail-safe in the back of my head is moving up north to live with my mom for a while and find new jobs up there if we can't find a place to live when we are kicked out of here. Don't know what to do girls! Help! :(

We have a lot of debt... I should be getting a very good tax return this year which I was going to use to pay down my credit card debt. My stupid husband wanted braces so we have $250 a month tied up in that for the next couple years... finally finished car payments, almost done with his student debt. We may need a new car in a few years too since his car was used when we got it and not in ideal condition. We have good enough incomes that we SHOULD be able to afford this but we just cannot live better. We really cannot stop spending on stuff that are not basic necessities.. I just don't want to live like that and don't know how to (just like I don't know how to diet!)


----------



## kcw81

Lisa it's too expensive where u live! That's ridiculous. For a crap style 70s model it's 219?? Forget it! If it's gonna depress u! Can't you move to Oregon? Or Utah? It's cheaper!


----------



## lisaf

https://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Trailer/ Its almost funny how bad the decor is, lol. My favorite is the spindle thingies in the bathroom...

There are some pictures of the trailer. And yes, its ridiculously expensive here. We dont' really have the money to move, we both have good jobs and I don't think my DH could find another decent job... his skills won't transfer to other jobs and I can't get him to take any classes to train up for something else :(


----------



## kcw81

Can you rent an apartment for awhile until you can figure something else out? Are there apartments nice around there that have ok rent price? The thing is, The resale on this house won't be too good right? So the "equity" really isn't great if u can't sell it, right?


----------



## lisaf

the equity on the older trailer probably wouldn't be great - one reason why I wonder if putting in a new trailer though it would mean a bigger mortgage would make more sense. The purchase price includes the land though and that does have value that would increase with time. 

Apartments that are about half the size we are in right now, that only allow a cat or so cost more than we pay right now in rent and would be more than our mortgage payment on that trailer.

Honestly we could afford the trailer as-is... its the remodeling or replacement of the trailer that we really can't afford :( 
I hate being poor! (stupid though, since in most other areas we wouldn't be poor and could afford a really nice house :( :sulk:)


----------



## kcw81

Yeah I wish u lived here so you could buy a house you like. Boo. sorry Lisa.


----------



## Euronova

the trailer is much bigger than i imagined and the surroundings look nice. I am not sure i would cope with the wood on the walls everywhere though!

how is everyone feeling today? i hope you are all feeling a bit better.

Not working at the vet today but need to do our company year end accounts... so will be crushing numbers all day... not in the mood!!! 
felt so sick yesterday, that will teach me to complain about symptoms vanishing for a bit.... my head is so heavy today... i just know that accounts are the last thing that could help but i am really determined to try and take as little medication as possible, even paracetamol.
anyone has suggestions for lunch? i want something yummy and fresh, packed with vitamins... thinking of an avocado for starter with balsamic vinegar and maybe a stir fry...


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Jess how are you today? 

Lou how's the puke/poo household? &#55357;&#56489;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56398;

Lisa it looks livable, could you live with it as it is for a while? 

V sorry too late for lunch suggestion! I feel awful too... 

Chell sorry bout the car :( 

I can't have an early scan, they'll just book me in for 4-5 weeks :( we can't afford a private one so that's that! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- what's behind the panelling? Carpet and paint can make an outdated place look much nicer... And adding things like a tiled backsplash in the kitchen or taking down architectural elements like the spindles or changing the front door can really spruce up the place. It looked like it was in good condition... And the layout looked nice. How r u feeling about it today?


----------



## Onelildream

Awe bummer Suz.


----------



## SBB

The exactly chell, small cheap changes can make 100% difference! I'd make that panelling work, but in a quirky way... Although I realise most people would think its hideous :haha:

X x x


----------



## Euronova

i agree that just a bit of cosmetic work can make such a massive difference.
I like the surrounding very pretty :)

Same about the scan Suz, but i guess i will have to live with it (LOL)... no more seriously, I hope you are not too bothered... bloody NHS!

My sickness doesn't seem to be related to what i eat anymore so i have decided to eat a bit better.
OH was so lovely at lunch and got me just what i ordered, so i felt great for having the avocado salad and the veg stir fry :) then had and orange and crumpet for a snack. Tonight we have a christmas dinner so will try and get some protein into me!

how is everyone? i hope the sickness is easing off on all front!


----------



## lisaf

Glad you're enjoying your food V.

I'm still torn. I'm not as stressed about it as I was yesterday. I have some really big questions and am doing some research. I think if I had nowhere else to go/if I was being kicked out of my current place soon I'd go for it and just live with the paneling. But since I still have a couple years here, I don't think I can choose the panelling as-is. I'd have to budget in the cost of re-doing the panelling and the cabinets to make it livable for me. I honestly think it would just depress me to no end to live in it as it is right now. I have to see if its affordable to do anything about it.

I also have some questions about the resale value of the home in 10 years or so. And some research I've done on mobile home parks gives me more questions to ask about their policies (if I move out/sell and the house is past a certain age, they may require it be removed at my expense... have to see what the policies at this park are). 

I do worry about the strain on our finances to move in without my debt under better control. If I knew that we'd have another opportunity in this price range with this lot size/garden at this park in 2 years, I would totally wait. I do just worry that I won't get a chance like this or will have to settle for one with no yard, smaller inside etc.
A couple years ago we looked at one that was $294 and was smaller and only had 1 bathroom.


----------



## kcw81

Lisa If u have 2 yrs where u are at then prob wait. Is there anything u can do to ease your debt? Have you seen a debt counselor?


----------



## SBB

I just made and ate a HUGE veggie lasagne - loads of veg in it - yummy! Feel a bit :sick: still but slightly better. 

Lisa I understand you don't want to be kicking yourself 2 years down the line. Have YOU actually seen it or just DH? 

V have you got your accounts done? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I haven't seen it yet. We have an appointment tomorrow to go look at it.
I'm leaning 80% towards not doing it, but I don't want to write it off without looking into it more.

So frustrating :(


----------



## SBB

Lisa seriously never ever stress about a house you haven't seen! There might be something you hate or you may just not get a good feeling about it and then it's problem solved!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

SBB said:


> Lisa seriously never ever stress about a house you haven't seen! There might be something you hate or you may just not get a good feeling about it and then it's problem solved!!
> 
> X x x

Lol... its just stressful because it reminds me of our deadline to get out of this house and how screwed we will be.
I know there are things about this place that I won't like.

If nothing else this is a wake-up call to get our shit together for that!

From doing some research with a friend of mine, I really don't think its within our reach financially even if we do zero remodels. We don't have much of a down payment and that means another $200 a month for PMI, so that, plus the association fee of $165... 

Well actually, if we offered $215 on it.. and put 5% down, we'd need to come up with $14k for closing fees and down payment. Then our mortgage payment would be about $1133 a month... we currently pay $1200 a month in rent. 
Our mortgage plus association plus PMI would be $1498 which is doable... and less than we'd be paying in rent elsewhere when we get kicked out.

But that would definitely mean no renovations on the place..

I'm only really stressing because its not like there are options that we can afford left and right around here...


----------



## Euronova

Didn't get the accounts done... Slept nearly all day!!
But had the bestest evening :) we had our christmas party with the business (we have a personal training company) so I sat all evening with 3 gorgeous super fit trainer including OH... I think I made a few women well Jel in the restaurant :)
Still grinning was like being in a dream! 
Hid my bloat with shaping tights and wore a very fitted low cut dress so I looked super fit with huge boobs lol... I think that was the farewell to my body :) had a great evening though!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: sounds fun V!!!! 

Lisa take a look At it and re-evaluate. You've got time to make a plan! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-I've looked at a TON of houses lately, and pictures cannot do any justice for a place. Might look awful, but is charming once you are inside, or you might think it looks ok, and it's just REALLY good photos. haha. I went in a house a few weeks ago that looked horrible online, but even the paneling looked really nice once you were inside. :) Good luck. Let us know what you think...And try not to make up your mind before you go in! ;)


----------



## lisaf

Aww, nice you had a farewell party for it V!! :)

Yeah, we're taking my FIL along with us tomorrow since he has some experience with real estate (though not sure if he knows a thing about manufactured homes). I really wish the costs to transport a new trailer were not so much... :(


----------



## kcw81

Lisa do you currently have closets with mirrored sliding doors? Thats what stood out to me as something that I would want different. But I don't mean any offense if you currently have that, just not my cup of tea. I wish you could get assistance on your mortgage somehow with new legislature if you fell into a low income bracket, is there anything like that out there? have you seen a debt counselor - I already asked that sorry to pester. 

Suz what would you do with the wood paneling to make it pleasing? you mentioned you would do something ? Curious.

V what kind of company is it? Do you own a gym? Or what?


----------



## lisaf

We're not drowning in our debt... there is a lot of it but we keep making payments so I haven't seen a debt counselor. If I could just stop spending I could get out from under it. I should have a good tax return coming my way this year which will make a big dent in it.

I don't hate the sliding doors with mirrors.... I can see why people don't like them, but the last 2 places I've lived have not had them but also have not had any good floor-length mirrors in them so I wouldn't mind, lol! The house my dad bought after the divorce had those mirrors and I didn't mind them too much. In fact, the room that has wood panelled doors on the closet looks soooo much worse in my mind :haha:

Sadly we're not in a low income bracket.. just that its freakin expensive here and we have debt.


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa I'm not a fan of mirrored but dd's room has it and oh my! She sings and dances and performs daily in front of them.. So, you could always make that Daniels room; I'm sure he'd looove them! Hahaha.

My Dh is obsessed with giving debt counseling... He's getting a minor in counseling... I could have him call you... :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lol, we just spend too much money.. not sure how counseling is going to stop us from doing that? lol!


----------



## Onelildream

Spending money is fun. Not spending money is, well, NOT FUN. haha


----------



## SBB

Casey I would emphasise the retro element and put loads of kitch and quirky prints on the panelling! But I don't think that look is for everyone :) 

Just had hot Ribena in bed! Yum... Have gone right off tea again :(

X x x


----------



## Euronova

We have a home based personal training company do we train people in the park or their house.
I had to consolidate OH debts into a loan so that he would pay it all off. He had quite a few maxed up credit cards and overdrafts. Took nearly 3 years but we are seeing the end of it now. 
Working all day today at the pet shop... And my colleague has left me with no change and not even notes to get some either... Will be fun explaining to clients all morning.. They are so stripy around here!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi: Sorry i've not been on much. Ste and I are much better now but Ben's not :-( He's started being sick again today, his cough and breathing are awful again and he's got a full blown cold and blocked nose! :-( My baby is NEVER well!!! :cry:

How is everyone? Xx


----------



## SBB

:( Lou that sucks :( are you going to take him in or sit it out? 

V do you do PT too or just your OH and you are involved in the business side? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm going to see how he is on Monday Suz then nip him back to the docs I think!

Sammuel ok today? How's your web stuff going?

I forgot to tell you - Ste LOVES the light shade! (I'm not quite sure why he's so enthusiastic about a light shade but he is!! :rofl: )


----------



## SBB

Haha I'm glad he loves it!! Send me a pic! See if you can review it on my site. 

I am bored of working :( I'm too tired and sick every day... Really need to do it though as its coming up to Xmas and I have loads to go on there and need to put gift sections etc on. 

I hope he feels better over the weekend... Sammuel is still poorly but he does seem better than he was. 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

hi Girls,
Doppler question, i just got mine and i seem to be picking up a heartbeat on each side of my pelvic area.... so i am wondering if i am picking up one of my own arteries especially as the heartbeat seems at about 70bpm... which is more like me, is that possible?


----------



## Euronova

never mind found it!!! took a bit longer and but definitely found it! much much quicker heart rate!


----------



## babyloulou

V- yes that's your own heartbeat- you can find it easily on both sides. The baby's will be more central and probably still near the top of your pubic bone- you'll know when you've found it- it sounds very different - sort of like little horse hooves galloping xx

Suz- do I just go on the site and review it? I took a couple of pics when I put it up- they weren't great though- I just took them on my iPhone. Do you want a good picture for your site?


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh I see you've found it now :flower:


----------



## Euronova

:) yeah!!! that is so so cool, really puts my mind at ease for my scan week after next, at least i know now little bean is still there and still alive :)


----------



## SBB

Aw so cool!!! I want to hear mine! 

Lou thanks I don't need a pic for the site, just wanted to see it :D I'm not sure about how to review, I'll check and let you know... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Here you go Suz...

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/October%202011/f3a144ae.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/October%202011/5c9aafec.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/October%202011/900c7997.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/October%202011/b6a0d130.jpg


----------



## SBB

It looks really cute lou! I like the patterns when the light is on 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah it makes the colour in the room really nice too - like sunset Ste says!! :lol:


----------



## babyloulou

Have you seen the main news headline today? About that 4 week old baby? It's fucking awful! :-( :cry:


----------



## SBB

No :( don't think I want to... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No don't look if you've managed to escape the evening news - it's terrible :-(


----------



## SBB

:( 

I'm in bed with Sammuel asleep and I cant be arsed to get up. But I want to watch twat factor....

X x x


----------



## lisaf

aw, I couldn't see the pictures of the light shade!

Interesting idea to emphasize the 70s look Suz. I don't think I could do that though.. I have so much stuff that is modern/casual (ok, I dont' really know what to name my style, lol... its kind of pottery barn/ikea... which probably makes you cringe as a designer :rofl:)

I'm so nervous to see the house. I sent off an email to my parents asking them if they could help us with a down payment. I have a feeling the answer will be no though and we can't do it without their help right now. No answer yet so I'm guessing they are talking to each other. I'm just as scared they're say yes. I would have no problem doing this if we could afford to redo the walls etc :( If we got a loan for a new home to put on the lot, we couldn't afford the mortgage payments (at least unless we had my debt totally paid off). Argh... 
We are going to have the place inspected by an expert before making an offer though.


----------



## lisaf

omg.. so I was googling to find out what that news story is.. and ran across a story where a woman microwaved a kitten to death :( People are just sick!


----------



## SBB

https://freshome.com/2011/11/23/wood-walls-inspiration-30-walls-of-wood-for-modern-homes/
Lisa heres some inspiration for those walls!! 

I have to say I can't believe how much stressing you're doing over a house you haven't even seen!!! You're crazy! 

That is horrible about the kitten :( I did not need to know that :( 

X x x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's here Lisa if you want to know....

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...n-arrested-month-old-baby-raped-battered.html

I'm sure you can tell from the link title what kind of story it is :-(


----------



## SBB

Anyone got the where's Wally app? It's brilliant! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh it edited out most the link title thankfully!


----------



## babyloulou

I used to have it Suz but I deleted it because I was so crap! :blush:


----------



## lisaf

is that like Where's Waldo?


----------



## SBB

That's disgusting :( there was a case when I worked for the police similar and the baby died. I can't even think of a suitable punishment for such a horrible horrible crime :( 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

sorry Suz.. didn't mean to upset you :(

:shock: at that story Lou :(


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> I used to have it Suz but I deleted it because I was so crap! :blush:

What?! Oh because YOU were so crap :haha: I thought you said it was crap! 

Probably the same Lisa yeh! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's just incomprehensible in my mind. It's one of those stories that seem like it can't be real (even though I know it is) if you know what I mean!? They deserve to die. Seriously. There is no other suitable punishment!


----------



## SBB

It ok lisa, I know there's sick people out there, just sometimes I like to pretend there isn't :) 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah it was me that was crap! I got stuck a few levels in and it drove me mad! I had one thing left to find and I never bloody found it!! :growlmad: Maybe I'll re-add it and you can tell me where it is!!


----------



## babyloulou

I remember that cat/microwave one. People make me sick :growlmad:


----------



## lisaf

looked at those pics Suz... I could live in any of those places, lol! The wood is much lighter, the ceilings higher.. many just have a wood wall as an accent, not surrounding us :)

A handyman friend of ours is going to meet us there to look at it. He may be able to help us with the work needed, so it will be good to get his opinion and even maybe get some cost estimates from him. 
I'm anxious because I feel like we're rushing into this (and yes, having not even seen the house I don't 'want' it yet... but I'm also anxious about really wanting it and it not being possible etc).


----------



## lisaf

I just think there has to be another explanation though its so unlikely :(
I'm still hoping for good news in the missing baby Lisa story here in the US. :(


----------



## babyloulou

I've downloaded it again Suz- it was free because i'd bought it before. I'm blaming you if it drives me insane again!! :lol: It's Wally in Hollywood I've got. Is that the one you're playing?


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah I've heard about that baby Lisa thing too :-(


----------



## SBB

Yeh it's Wally in Hollywood! 

Lisa when are you seeing it? I'm not sure how much more I can cope with!!! *I'm* stressed about it!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Euronova

Are you talking about that baby in the uk? made me feel physically sick, i cannot even understand how?? these people need to be gassed, there is no curing that!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes V :-( 

Suz- I'm addicted to Wally already :dohh: I've done the first two levels easy and I'm now on the wild wild west one- I think this is where I got stuck before!! &#58393;


----------



## SBB

Teh I just got stuck on level 6 or 7, and now it's all turned upside down and it's really hard!!! 

Seriously must get out of bed! 

Xx x


----------



## babyloulou

I read the instructions at the beginning this time which made it a bit easier! I didn't realise you could pick up extra bones for extra hints if you needed them! :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

lol Suz... we go look in 40 minutes


----------



## SBB

lisaf said:


> lol Suz... we go look in 40 minutes

Phew!! :haha: 


Lou I didn't know that :dohh:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm collecting the letters too which I didn't do before but not sure what good they do :shrug:

Good luck Lisa!! Xx


----------



## SBB

They just seem to spell out Hollywood every time?!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I know- don't know what they're for!?


----------



## SBB

Jess where are you? Are you ok? :hugs:

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey chicas just popping in to say hi! Gotta go get my vag waxed right now yay! Jealous?


----------



## SBB

Erm... No!!!!!! :haha: 

Háve fun! :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ouch Case!! :sick: :shock: Completely waxed? :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey girls. I'm away for the weekend with a girlfriend... She's a wifelet to lord bath! Google him. Xx


----------



## SBB

Ooh ok! Hope you're having fun! Did you hear me calling you? ;) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Is he the crazy bearded guy? I've seen him on something before! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I saw your bat light in the sky! Xx


----------



## babyloulou

You're kidding Jess!? Is she really? One of his real ones? I've read a book about that crazy fucker!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Well Lisa?? I want to go to bed but need to know about the house!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Well, I don't think I want it. Not unless we tear it out and put in a new one.
Apparently they are not eligible for mortgages too so thats something to think about (no tax break on the interest etc).
If we could get it cheap enough, we might be able to do it... but a new unit would be at least $100k... so if we paid maybe $150 for the lot which is low-balling them, thats still $250 and the interest rates are higher on non-mortgage loans so our monthly payment would be $1649... still kind of high (but not worse than private rent.

I think we should also probably wait, but it will depend on what my parents offer to help.

Funny enough, the wood paneling was NOT as bad as I thought.. but there was SOO much work to be done, sun damage, new struts, new roof etc...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, Lou, she's one of the main wifelets!! We had lunch with him today! He is bonkers! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Are you gonna be his new wifelet? :winkwink:


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- it sounds a big risk to me!!! X


----------



## kcw81

Who is this Jess? Wifelet? Hmm do tell. 

Lisa sounds like a no go on that home. Good thing you don't really like it!

Lou sorry about Ben!! it's never ending! Poor thing.

Yes I had a full brazillian wax today - even did my butt. I know you are all jealous. It was pretty easy this tine, the more u do it the less the regrowth. I'll post a pic later. Ha! Jk


----------



## lisaf

lol Casey!! :haha:

Trying to find a pattern to knit a wool diaper cover :) Hoping to get onto cloth for night wear...


----------



## Onelildream

I don't understand wool. Doesn't it shrink when u wash it? If u don't wash it, wouldn't it stink? Someone explain, please...

Just watched crazy stupid love. Laughed out loud a ton! I think everything is funny lately.. Does that happen with getting old-er? Haha.


----------



## lisaf

I'm going to effing kick my dog if he keeps barking while Daniel is asleep!!!! :grr: omg... he needs to stop!!

Chell - the diaper cover is hand-washed every couple of weeks. The natural properties of wool mean it can absorb and evaporate some of the pee without needing to be washed often (hard to explain). Its worn over a regular diaper that doesn't have a waterproof outer layer. Its been recommended to me as a possible solution to our night-time issues.
He's even having trouble soaking through disposables now :( I changed him last night at 4am... by 9am he had soaked through a 12-hr pampers baby dry and his clothes were damp :( Even disposables aren't a solution for us anymore :(


----------



## SBB

Lisa I'm glad you've seen it now and basically decided. With a new home on it how much is it worth with the plot? 

Wool should work as long as the diaper underneath is absorbent enough too. Make sure you lanolise it. Once it's lanolised it's anti bacterial so you can just air it and hardly ever need to wash/re-lanolise it unless it gets poo on. 

The peeing loads in the night does slow down. Now that s goes on the potty first thing his nappies hardly get peed in at night. 

Nice Casey!! Please don't post a pic :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I second the pee in the night slowing down. I still use a disposable at night and Ben used to completely fill it until it was like a balloon!! :shock: Now though his nappies are wee'd in but never full!

Case- you are a brave brave woman!!!! :shock: &#58393;


----------



## Euronova

I never wanted to go get waxed so usually used cream for under there... But I am scared of the chemicals now so I guess I will have to try and go get waxed... Just so scared, and prob not ideal to try when preggers?
How bad was it first time? 
When I am done with this pregnancy I will try laser hair removal again. Did it years ago but I did not finish the course and it all regrowed now.
Still so happy with buying the Doppler but had a horrible dream about OH cheating (Jess I thought about how distressed you must feel at times :hugs: ) I think the fact he does not want to have any sex at all and as a result we kiss less etc... It's making me feel insecure...
Got a baby photoshoot today! About ten babies from an NCT group, should be fun!


----------



## babyloulou

V- have you tried showing him anything that proves sex doesn't harm the baby? Is that what he's scared of? X


----------



## Euronova

no i think it's more the whole idea that i am carrying a baby and that he is trying to be so caring and cooking me food etc... then he finds it strange to have sex, almost like it's naughty and not appropriate anymore or something... i think he is just not keen on "doing" a pregnant woman :haha: if that makes sense.... but i don't actually fancy full blow sex anyway... not until i had my scan and i know all is well... he said he might relax more after that too... but i know seeing the baby again will just make it even more strange for him..
i think i will get him to give me a massage to night, i just need us to feel a bit closer... i am not actually that desperate yet but just want him to still fancy me as his "fiancé" not just think of me like the "mother"... just makes me a bit depressed :(
Plus it seems that it is only when I am the one initiating things that we kiss or hug... i am just so wary of what a child can do to a united couple, let alone one who is not very close anymore ;(
I have no doubt that he is in love and he is ecstatic that we are having a baby and has been absolutely fantastic at giving in any of my food request etc... I just need us to be a bit closer physically... as it is clearly playing on my mind if i am having those sort of dreams


----------



## kcw81

V - once 2nd tri hits you will force him cuz you will be dying for it! That's how I was- the hormones make you all amorous. Not everyone but defo me. Ask Lou about her oh- geez he was a horndog! Waxing kills the first time but everytime after is easier - espec after giving birth it's nothing!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes pregnancy seemed to do the opposite to Ste!! :blush: He hardly gets any now though! :haha: Having a baby that gives you at little sleep as Ben does not make you horny!!


----------



## kcw81

I know Lou! I am surprised you guys still dtd at all! I never really feel like it anymore but i still force it once a week to keep things on an even keel with us. I am hoping with af and baby care getting a little easier in the coming years my libido will come back.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, I'm back. What have I missed? Xx


----------



## kcw81

Hi Jess! Not much.. Lisa ain't getting the house and I got a brazillian wax and Ben is sick and suz doesn't want to work. And V is still the newbie going thru 1st tri !


----------



## Euronova

This might be too much info but WE HAD SEX :haha: :happy dance: :happy dance:
I know it's stupid but i think it was something quite massive for him to overcome but once into it, all he was worried if that i did not stop :haha:

It wasn't amazing but it was nice and just very romantic and I feel so much better for it, just really relaxed and happy. It seems to be god for me as I have had no MS all afternoon and i don't feel bloated or anything :)

He definitely enjoyed it (which was really my main focus) and i think he kind of agrees now that he might just have been over thinking it.... anyway...

How is everyone feeling today? is Ben still sick? How are you Jess?


----------



## SBB

Nice summary Casey! 

Good one on the sex V! We haven't done it since bfp, I feel too rough! Danny will live, I've helped him relieve the frustration a couple of times :haha:

Jess how was your weekend? Are you becoming a wifelet?!

Lou how are you all? Sammuel seems a bit better but still not 100% 

Sammuel is really grabbing at my top all the tIme trying to get boob!! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Good Job on the dtd V! I know what you mean- now u can relax and not feel off that there's no sex. 

Suz nice job relieving Danny! Ha! Wish I could do but dh can't make it that way - I think he has a mental block about it. Too bad cuz it could give me more advantage round here! Ha.


----------



## Peach Blossom

SBB said:


> Jess how was your weekend? Are you becoming a wifelet?!
> 
> 
> 
> X x x

:rofl: :rofl: I think not! I'm not really dumb enough! :rofl: He has 76 wifelets!! 

V congrats on the :sex: :happydance: I didn't have sex from conceiving Lili to April this year... and that was the last time!! Joe apparently isn't physically attracted to me. :cry: 

Lisa, what happened with the house? xx :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Don't worry Jess, you'll get some :sex: soon, whether its from Joe or some gorgeous new man you meet! 

76?! Jeez are they all crazy?! 

I am feeling depressed... I feel so sick 24 hours a day, like on the verge of throwing up... I haven't got any work done for days, there's SO much I need to do and I just don't feel like it at all... :(
I've gone off all the food I normally like. I just ate a huge portion of spinach and ricotta cannelloni I made... Was nice but I still feel :sick: 
Sorry to complain :( 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh suz that sucks! Were u sick last time?

Jess what is a wifelet? Who is this guy?


----------



## Euronova

Oh Suz, I felt exactly like that a week ago. Just nothing seemed to agree with me! Plus still not really motivated to do work for our business. Not finished the accounts this Friday and the accountant will be on my case no doubt on Monday! Really HAVE to get them done this week but do little energy and I get so heady it's like brain fog.
But I have real moments of normality now and I am sure you will soon get there too :)
Was really worried about the sex, an we definitely were not going to get rough! Was really nice and romantic, i don't think we will have loads of it but I am glad it is an option if we want to! 
Jess we need to sort you a good shag! You have one hot body in that bikini you look like a bond girl! Joe definitely has a serious taste issue!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks V, that photo was taken 14 years ago!! I'm close to that shape again though. ;) If someone could possibly send me a shag for Christmas I wouold be eternally grateful! :rofl: I'll tell you the guys I like who are friends on FB and you can message them for me! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, :hug: Bloody hormones! don't beat yourself up! You're doing amazingly. :hugs: xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Case, Look up "Lord Bath wifelet" on Google. xx


----------



## Euronova

I have one lovely eligible friend, he is adorable, maybe not at his fittest right now but he is really really wonderful and I'd trust him to date any of my girl friend and treat them like real princesses. Look up Paul Hutt on my friend's list.
He is recovering from a nasty break up but once you are both healed I can set you up x Or we have a 21 rugby player as one of our trainer and I am pretty sure he will show you a good time if you need to!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks V. :hugs: I'll have a look and let you know ;) xx


----------



## babyloulou

Any man would be lucky to have you Jess! You could take your pick without a doubt!! :winkwink:

Suz- sorry you're feeling so rubbish! :-( I hope it passes soon. I didn't enjoy pregnancy at all - I felt so down all the way through- but you did enjoy it after the first part had passed didn't you?

Here's a shot of the light on in the nursery Suz- it gives a lovely colour! The "B" you made him is in shot too! 



https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/October%202011/ef70059d.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and as for the pulling your top down thing Ben does it constantly too. He's got really bad over the last couple of weeks! I'm not sure if it's because he's ill or just because he likes doing it but he asks for boob at least every half am hour by yanking my top down! He then only feeds for about 30 seconds and goes again! I did wonder if maybe the cough has caused a sore throat making him need a "quick drink" all the time?? :shrug: Maybe that's what's up with Sammuel too??


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili, who has never breastfed is obsessed with pulling my top down! I think it's a baby thing! :haha: 

Ok, so joe has asked to have Lili tomorrow. She normally goes to nursery though.. Should I let him have her or not disrupt her routine?


----------



## Euronova

Your nursery is really nice! I can't wait for us to have the windows done upstairs then we can start decorating the baby's room! Suz I'll definitely be checking your website! :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I need to order stuff from you for Christmas presents. What's the last post date? xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I love your nursery Lou. It's like something you'd see in a magazine! :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww thanks! Yeah I like it too!  That's only one side of it- the other side has got another picture Suz made too!! :haha: It's like a "The Modern Baby" promotion room!! :haha: I'll see if my other photos are on my photo bucket app from when we first finished it.....


----------



## Peach Blossom

We have th mural and one of Suz's pictures! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

Great nursery Lou! Looks tidy! Like it's not ever used!

Jess u prob should let him... For lilli right?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I just didn't know whether to break her routine or not... I'll let him have her... means I can have a bit of a lie in!


----------



## babyloulou

V- Here's the other beautiful picture Suz made and a few more...
(this was just before he was born so it's mega tidy on these!

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2010/Pregnancy%20scans%20and%20bump/Nursery%20in%20progress-%20Dec%202010/Nurseryinprogress-December2010132.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2010/Pregnancy%20scans%20and%20bump/Nursery%20in%20progress-%20Dec%202010/Nurseryinprogress-December2010136.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2010/Pregnancy%20scans%20and%20bump/Nursery%20in%20progress-%20Dec%202010/Nurseryinprogress-December2010151.jpg

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2010/Pregnancy%20scans%20and%20bump/Nursery%20in%20progress-%20Dec%202010/Nurseryinprogress-December2010149.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

kcw81 said:


> Great nursery Lou! Looks tidy! Like it's not ever used!
> 
> Jess u prob should let him... For lilli right?

It isn't hardly used!! He never bloody sleeps in it!! :dohh:

Jess- probably best he has her when she should be at nursery rather than on your days off when you want to spend time with her :hugs:


----------



## kcw81

Ha Lou that's what I was thinking, never used! It's so nice looking- way better than ours but I am not into decorating. Ours is just furniture! It's cluttered too! Jimmy plays in there and throws all his clothes on the floor from the drawers.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah, I know. I just don't want to make it too easy for him! Man I'm so sick of this situation. I'm so close to just calling it quits, walking away and building a new life.


----------



## SBB

Thanks girls, just having some pineapple, mango and passion fruit and hoping that helps me feel better!! I did feel exactly like this last time, until well gone 20 weeks! :( 

Jess what do you want to order? :D not sure of last dates yet, I need to check that out. I'll sort you a discount code too of course... 

Lou the nursery is lovely! It's really big! And so tidy... Sammuels is hardly ever tidy even though we tidy it every morning!

Jess yeh let him have her so you can have a lie in! 

Hmm what else did I read?? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

If you did that would you cut him out of lilis life? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Jess- is your Friend the london one that had a cat fight? lol https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uk...-after-fight-between-Lord-Baths-wifelets.html

Suz- that sounds really healthy, i am trying to eat better too but not always easy when you feel queasy! Have you actually been sick or just nauseous?


----------



## Peach Blossom

No, I don't think it was her... but it does sound like something she would do! :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

This guy is your friend? Lord bath? Is he like hugh hefner?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Case- he's like an English posh toff version of Hugh!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

He's not my friend!!! And his women are considerably less attractive than Hugh Hefners!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Jess how old is your friend? How mental is she?! :haha: 

V no I haven't been sick, just 24 hour nausea :( its like I'm about to puke the whole time! 

I am feeling like just eating crap too... Usually I love veggies but I just want pasta and pizza and crap generally! I am going to start having a fruit smoothie every day again like I did last time to make sure I'm getting enough fresh stuff! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

She's 44 and utterly bonkers. She could be so brilliant of only she wasnt so scatty!! She's harmless. 

Joe slept here last night. I feel like he should tell me if he's going to do that... Am I being unreasonable?


----------



## SBB

What while you weren't there? Yes he should tell you I think, it's only fair. He's left, it may still technically be his flat too, but really for now it's yours! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I also hate loads of crap, chips and vinegar, loads of pizzas... I could not have had a smoothie but if you can tgat's great.
I think MS is definitely easing up now ( am I speaking too soon!)
Jess- joe should def tell you! Not unreasonable at all!


----------



## babyloulou

What just stayed there while you were out? Without asking? That's fucking outrageous!! :growlmad: He left! He can't just come and go as he bloody pleases! The tosser!


----------



## SBB

If he was staying there with lili I'd get it, but he can't just come and sleep in your bed cos its handy!! 

V I was reading that it's ok to eat crap and the baby will get the good stuff later when you feel better! I am also eating loads of sweets! I will try and balance it out though with good stuff... 

Hopefully your ms will go completely soon as you're nearing 2nd tri. Do you go in the 1st/2nd tri sections on here? I'm not going to bother at all this time... They were all bitchy and full of twats last time!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

God they really were terrible those boards weren't they!! Glad we all had each other in here!!!


----------



## Euronova

I hate the June thread I am on. I just have a look everynow and then but they are all feeling the baby flutter at 11 weeks and post "bump" picture when really they are just obese or bloated. If you have a bump early it's not under your belly button yet! That's just gas or fat! 
One girl on there is really nice and we comments on our journals when I bother updating mine!
Also as I am end of June most of them are already thinking about their 20 weeks scan and actually about a third have had their date changed to end of may so I always feel way behind them!
Anyway that's the bitching over! Lol
I think you tend to have more in common with people who had a similar TTC story... And I love the fact that you girls have so much experience between you!


----------



## kcw81

I agree V it is weird, I mean women who take clomid to get pregnant bond together because they are in it for the long haul, its not just a happy surprise or whatever and generally we would are more mature (aka - older) but alsofirst time moms! Except Chell and Verna of course!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Case! Is your foof stinging?? :lol:

Ben's being sick again :-( All over his cot, himself, the floor! :-( It's a week since it started! My poor baby :cry: I'm going to have to take him to the docs tomorrow definitely! 

On a brighter note though....... It's snowing here!!! :xmas7: :xmas8: &#57416;&#57416;&#57416;&#57416;&#57416;&#57416;&#57416;&#57416;&#57416;&#57416;&#57416;&#57416;&#57416;&#57416;&#57416;&#57416;


----------



## kcw81

Yay snow Lou! Fun! Sorry about Ben. He'll get better soon, can't be much longer. My foof is smooth and hairless thank you for asking! Ha.


----------



## lisaf

Lol... love you girls, just checking in today. I got to sleep in, then we had to move furniture and then clean up all our crap, lol

I feel so bad for asking my parents to help with a down payment. I don't think we'll be moving on buying until we're out of this place, but I asked them before I knew that. My mom calls me every Sunday and she didn't call me today (emailed me to say she wanted to talk to my dad first about the email). It was really hard for me to ask them and I hate doing it.
Now though I don't think we'll be doing it for a couple of years so we can get ourselves situated better finanically.


----------



## Euronova

it's hard to ask parents, i need to ask mine about lending me the money for the delivery (my insurance will pay back and i will be able to give it back to them within 6 months or so) but it's difficult for me as all my brothers and sister are loaded and i know they would not be short of just £3000 for a down payment for the hospital...
it's just i don't want to pay on a credit card and be charged loads of interests... anyway...
just maybe tell your mum it's not on the card anymore so it eases up the conversation?


----------



## Peach Blossom

V, get a 0% interest Credit card for 6 months? Then you won't feel beholden to anyone...


----------



## SBB

Grrrr I got my Scan appt - 26th of january!! :dohh: 

Wtf I'll be well over 12 weeks then. I've just called and they've reluctantly told me to come in 29th december. Stupid woman was like 'we think you are 6 weeks' err and how the frick do you know that?! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh man, that's ages!!! I'm paying for a private one for you! I want to know!!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Haha !! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That is ages Suz!! :-( I'll lend you the money for a private one! Idiots!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Joe has Lili today... he just text to say he had to leave at 5.30 and that his mum was going over to give her dinner and put her to bed. I'm so angry... He shouldn't be palming her off on other people... And he only just told me not this morning when he should have done. He's just sent me a tirade syaing I was being unreasonable and unfair... I haven't even started being unreasonable! God, I think I'm going to cry... I'm at work though...


----------



## SBB

Argh Jess he is such a tool :( what's so urgent that he didn't know about before? I honestly don't know how you're putting up with all his shit :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Apparently he has to pick up his passport and visa for India... why can't he do it tomorrow morning?! Ugh, I'm so over it. I'm calling the solicitor at lunch time...


----------



## babyloulou

He's really taking the piss!! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

:( be strong :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Ugh Jess! Why'd he want her if he can't handle taking care of her. It's just one day.


----------



## Peach Blossom

That's my point exactly! I said to him "having her for the day means just that, not palming her off on someone else". He said that I was trying to find sticks to beat him with. He said I couldn't have it both ways. I can't complain he neglects her then get angry when he does, but has to leave early... I'm starting to think I'm going mad... I'm not being unreasonable am I?!!


----------



## SBB

No you're not. He's handing you the sticks to beat him with! 

I'd like to beat him with a stick. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I don't know about stick I think he's handing you the whole fucking tree! You're not being unreasonable at all :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

I won't say what I'd like to do with a stick to him :(

Considering his task CAN be done another time and that this is his first time having her, no, I don't think thats unreasonable. Do you think he held off telling you that other part because he thought you might not let him have her if he wasn't going to be the one with her all day? 
If so, then that is extremely under-handed. The most important thing in co-parenting is being open and honest. You cannot trust him with her if he is going to play tricks like that. I mean, imagine 5 years down the road, you guys are split, but you guys have a rule about no dating partners watching Lili alone. And what if he pulls this crap on you with a girlfriend and waits until he has Lili for the day to inform you that something came up?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Exactly Lisa! I just can't trust him or depend on him... Apparently he only found out about the passport this morning. And I know from his calendar that he has to go to Paris tomorrow, but he said that he needs is for India which isn't until friday... :growl: Someone needs to knock some sense in to him. He cannot play these games otherwise I will just refuse to let him see her.... Oh, and I'm changing the locks on my flat!


----------



## lisaf

good call on the locks! After him spending the night there I'm glad you're doing it.
Also... is there a reason he can't bring Lili over to get his passport? I mean its something mom's have to do all the time, right? run errands while watchign the baby...


----------



## kcw81

I am sorry Jess! I am hoping things get smoother in the future with Lilli sharing. I want you guys to get along and have trust so it isn't conflicts! Communication is so important. Sheesh man I am so sorry this has all happened. All of it. Love you girl.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Exactly! Although he says he has to leave at 5.30 which is just before she has her bath and smack bang in the middle of the night time routine, so I would prefer for him to not do it.


----------



## lisaf

But why does he have to leave at 5:30? Can't he pick up his passport any time during the day?


----------



## Peach Blossom

You'd think so! Argh... so annoyed. Anyway... got my "date" at the weekend! :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Hate to say it, but is it possible he has a date and is using the passport as an excuse?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I don't think he would dare... But then again what do I know?! 

Has your mum phoned you yet? :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

nope, haven't heard from my mom... I think I need to email them, but I need to clear with my husband first that we are deferring any requests for their help for now. I don't want to tell them we don't need help and then have my husband push forward with it right now.
I'm ok with them figuring out what they can do to help as long as they don't go cashing out investments right now thinking I'm asking for the money tomorrow, you know?


----------



## SBB

I'm sure they wouldn't do that without speaking to you Lisa!! Maybe just say you're not sure what's happening right now but you're prob going to wait... 

Jess, def change the locks. He is being such a dick. :nope: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Hey Girls, 
Just had a quick look at the posts, good call on changing the locks Jess... he really isn't doing anything to make it easy on you! what a tool!
Suz, I think we need to do a paypal collection for you to have a scan early! I'm dying to know how far along you are!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Lisa, so tough. I'm sure they wouldn't do anything so major without discussing it with you. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lol it's only 3 weeks V!! You can wait! We could afford it but really it's hardly an essential is it?! 

x x x


----------



## Euronova

True.... Just so excited to know! Told my boss today! He is gay and said so I have 9 more months of you.... I had to laugh! Then told him actually more like 6 months!
Scan is in a week tomorrow! So so can't wait!
How often is it safe to use the doppler? I think I will have another go tomorrow, last time was saturday.


----------



## babyloulou

I used it everyday for the first few months V. It's only a microphone - won't do any harm xx


----------



## SBB

Aw glad you told your boss! Yeh I used mine frequently, not every day though but won't do harm if you do! 

Note to self: eat grapefruit = almost puke :( 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Note to self, there was a reason why I did not fancy prawn for the last week weeks.... Prawn ravioli = nearly puke too! Lol
Felt so fine yesterday but so nauseous again tonight....
I fell I am getting closer to the end of the sickness though!


----------



## SBB

Prawn ravioli :sick: although I am veggie so would hardly like the sound of that!! 

I actually went and sat by the toilet I really thought i was going to puke :sick: 

Last night grey cat got in our bed in the middle of the night, and puked on Danny! Thankfully it didn't go on the covers. The cat then puked on the floor and Danny trod on it!! :haha: he was not amused, and it took me bloody ages to get back to sleep... 

Speaking of which, I'm going to get ready for bed. Changed the sheets in case of any puke flecks and I love getting into new sheets! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol, poor Danny! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

^^ really sincere lisa!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Lol, you've got to wonder sometime why we have pets I am going to have to seriously get my dogs better trained before the baby arrives.
The cat is adorable but can hae crazy moments running around the house and it makes loads of noise on the wood floor...
I feel the house is so manic already, I wonder why we thought we needed a child as well!


----------



## SBB

Apparently Danny does not find it amusing at all :lol: 

He trod in it and didn't even wash his foot til morning, just wiped it off! Gross.., glad I changed the sheets. Boys are gross :sick: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Our cats do that V, they chase each other knocking everything over. It doesn't really wake S up though usually... Only if he's trying to get to sleep they stop him of they're too noisy.

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Our dogs play fight. They bark, chase each other and spin around the rooms jumping all over each other! :dohh: Bloody idiots! :haha: Piper nearly flattens poor Ben!!


----------



## babyloulou

He's cute though. This is how he's sleeping on me at the moment...


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/October%202011/7211489f.jpg


----------



## Peach Blossom

So cute Lou! Xx


----------



## lisaf

lol, must be warm there, Lou! :haha:

Buster gets put in the yard if Daniel is napping... too many times the UPS guy comes and buster wakes D up from his nap early by barking etc. The cats have occasionally meowed right as D is drifting to sleep in our arms... but they haven't really woken him up in the middle of the night yet.
He laughs his ASS off at the animals when they're running around like crazy.. .It makes me almost tear up, I love seeing him laugh so freaking hard :)


----------



## Euronova

Cute pic!!! Yep my 2 dogs play like mad, and of course they bark at the same time. Bany's room might be on the side of the garden or we will have to have the smaller room for the baby... Not sure what's best... 
I love my pets to bits but sometime I do wish we hadn't kept one of the pups, but hopefully in 6 months time and after being spayed she will be much much calmer!


----------



## kcw81

Hey y'all popping on to say hi. Dude Lisa the ups guy always comes during naps! Chompy barks his head off and it's very jolting! Hate it! Why can't they tiptoe and leave it. They stomp up the stairs. What happened with Jess and Joe this evening? Is lilli back home? I am such a space cadet I left my ATM card in the machine today in the drive thru. So it's deactivated now! Totally scatterbrained when Jimmys in the car w me.


----------



## kcw81

Also, I had to pull a string out of my dogs butt today. No clue what he ate. Joys of pet ownership huh?


----------



## lisaf

lol casey! I found something in Buster's poop a few weeks ago and honestly could not tell what it was... it disturbed me more that I had no idea what he ate than the fact that I was disecting my dog's poop :rofl:

how annoying about the card though, I hate it when that stuff happens!

I get frustrated with the UPS guy because I WANT my dog to bark when people enter our property... so I can't get mad at the dog, you know?


----------



## SBB

Lol thanks for that lovely image of pulling string out of the dogs butt :sick:

Delivery drivers here ALWAYS come when I've just got S to sleep... They ring the door bell and hammer on the door :growlmad: 

We had a 3 hour nap this morning!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Oh Suz... I bet you'd like these piggy banks!
https://www.amazon.com/Frieling-C10...TF8&coliid=I2ANIM9TWD5QVX&colid=376JGUL9Y9P84

They have a plain pig too but the dog is cuter :)


----------



## SBB

Cute Lisa! I will try and find out where to get them... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi:

Sorry I'm not on much still! Ben is ill still- terrible chest again, horrible nappies, not eating :-(

I've just realised that he's 10 months old today! :shock: Where the hell does time go!!??

I emailed Cat yesterday asking how she was. I'll post her reply- I'm sure she won't mind....


_Love u too Lou, i miss u guys...
I am sitting with Kinley right now, she is such a fighter and so big now. I am still profoundly sad but i thought yesterday that i need to stop thinking about that awful day 24/7 and try to focus on the present. Kinley will be 5 months on Thursday.
How r u? How's Ben? What's new with the girls in the group? Tell them i say hi and miss them.
Hugs_


----------



## kcw81

Thanks for posting that Lou. What does that mean? Is kinley on life support this whole time or is she actually living without aid? I am amazed she is 5 months!


----------



## SBB

Aw thanks Lou, it's lovely to hear from cat, I can't imagine how it must be for her... I'd love to see some new pics of kinley too, I bet she's cute!! I can imagine how she must spend all the time thinking about it :cry: it will take so long to get over, if she ever does... :( 

Sorry Ben is still poorly :( did you take him back to the doctors? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry Ben's still ill Lou. :hugs: 

Lili had her first christmas party today! Was lots of fun. :D I then went to Westfield Stratford to meet my SIL... Bought myself some new underwear (which I might wear just to feel good for my "date") and a jumpsuit to wear to my SIL's birthday party... I have to look fabulous cos Joe's going to be there.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks for posting the message from Cat. I think about her and Kinley everyday. I just wish there was something we could do... but I know there's nothing that anyone can do to make things better... :cry: I'm still praying for a miracle.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Casey Kinley's care is palliative, so I don't think she's on life support anymore... I could be wrong though.


----------



## lisaf

Thanks for posting that update from Cat. I'd love to know what kind of progress (if any?) Kinley has made?

I read a really sad blog the other night that reminded me of Cat and had tears pouring down my face. (won't depress you guys with it).

Sorry Ben is still sick Lou! 

I left Daniel alone in the living room for 1 minute yesterday while I stepped into the kitchen.. came back to find him plotting a sneak attack on Buster :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I have started on the blankets... sorry that I haven't finished any yet... things have been a bit all over the place... Will send photos soon. xx


----------



## kcw81

Jeez Jess it's not Like you got anything else going on besides blankets. Slacker! Ha jk.

Lou sorry bout Ben!! At least you kicked my ass on this game. 

Lisa that's funny! They are such devils when u aren't watching! Getting into trouble with the dog. I am love hate with chompy cuz he is a pain but he entertains Jimmy when I am out of ideas or motivation!


----------



## SBB

No worries Jess - whenever :) I'm sure you will look hot in your jumpsuit! Ignore twat face and just be fabulous :D are you taking lili on your date? 

Lisa Sammuel sneaks attacks on the cats when I leave him too! :haha:


X x x


----------



## lisaf

did I tell you girls about the stocking I knit for Daniel? Its HUGE :rofl: I didn't realize how big when the pattern said it was LARRRGE. 
Its longer than him, and he can fit inside it :haha: I'll try to show you a pic when I get home.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I forgot to tell you guys that Lili fell off the bed this morning! :dohh: I went to the loo and I just heard this scream... I went in and I couldn't see her! I didn't realise she could move so much!


----------



## lisaf

aw :( That must have made you feel bad, is your bed really high?
... Daniel crawled off the bed already... I was right there, let him do it and caught him... then he almost did it again and I only caught him because DH called my attention to him. :(


----------



## SBB

Oops was she ok Jess? 

Lisa I want a pic of him in the stocking please :)

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

She was fine, landed on a pillow that was by the side of it! Was only a tragedy for a minute or so! bless her.


----------



## Euronova

Sorry to hear Ben is still unwell :(

What happened to Kinley? was she born prematurely?

Jess - totally agree with the underwear buying, can't wait to hear about your date!

Suz - how is the sickness?

I have to get all the accounts done by tomorrow night and spent the whole day doing NOTHING at all.... I am SO tired and demotivated.... every time i spend a few days working at the vet it seems it takes me at least a whole day to recover... i hope I have more energy tomorrow... I am getting so annoyed with myself and so bored of feeling so useless....


----------



## kcw81

YEah Jess excited for your date, will be something new and fun and distracting for you!! 
Glad lilli was ok, its amazing how many close calls they have and how they usually end up just fine!! knock on wood!!!

Lisa put him inside it and post a pic puleeease!


----------



## SBB

V I am the same - totally unmotivated! Just be strict and set aside one hour tomorrow, at 10 am say. Have nice breakfast then crack on. I find actually when you start it's not as bad as you thought! 

The kinley story briefly is this: cat went overdue and eventually went into labour, can't remember if she was induced. It all went wrong and she knew something was wrong and begged for a c section. They didn't listen, it ended with cat almost dying and having a full blood transfusion and her uterus removed :cry: kinley was starved of oxygen and they thought she would die soon. Miraculously she is still here :) but her scans have showed that she has severe brain damage. 
It's such a horrible sad story, I am crying writing it, poor cat and kinley. Devastating :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

God, I'm feeling so lonely tonight... Hate this. Hate being on my own. :cry:


----------



## SBB

Aw Jess :hugs: can you make yourself busy with something? :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Trying to with the blankets... Just can't focus though... :(


----------



## lisaf

I have pictures at home on my computer, I'll try and remember to put them up later! :)


----------



## lisaf

Jess - go find a hot debate topic in baby club...that can keep you engrossed for hours! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha... the last thing I need to do is get angry at some stupid woman who doesn't know how to parent! :rofl:


----------



## Euronova

OMG what a horrible horrible story.... I have a real fear of going overdue, in France they don't let you go more than a few days, so i am really worried about the decision they make over here... I will definitely discuss it with the midwife.
Is Kinley going to live? it seems from her message that she is expecting her to die? This is unbearable to think of... and they had to remove her uterus? Just heartbreaking... even worse thinking that it is a clomid girl so clearly someone who struggled getting pregnant in the first place.... I will keep them all in my thoughts and hope for a miracle for them...

Yep I decided to go to bed early tonight and wake up earlier than normal... shower breakfast and then put my head down!


----------



## babyloulou

V- it wasn't being overdue that caused the problems. Kinley's cord was round her neck and she got stuck back-to-back. Practically exactly what happened to us with Ben ((and similar to Suz) - the difference being we had wonderful doctors who sensed something was wrong and got Ben out safe- unfortunately Cat's hospital wouldn't listen to her that something was wrong and even sent her home again to "progress"!! (Cat is in Canada not the UK)

Kinley is not expected to live and has severe brain damage caused by their failure to get her out on time - and also because they didn't provide adequate care straight after birth either :growlmad: Cat conceived Kinley naturally after Clomid failed and a couple of weeks before her first IVF round. Like Suz said though they've now removed her uterus :cry:

Jess- watch a film you love that Joe never liked and get a nice glass of wine and some chocolate xx


----------



## SBB

Good idea Jess watch something twat face hates and enjoy it with wine and chocolate. 

V it truly is a tragic thing that happened to cat and kinley... But as Lou said it wasn't about being overdue... I know quite a few ladies in my AP group who went really overdue, past 42 weeks and had great births. They chose not to be induced as they knew their babies were fine. Almost always when a baby is ready it will come, only very rarely is intervention actually needed. It's just the done thing now and all about targets. I am not going to be induced even if I go over. I say that now! But I do mean it... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

this is really scary... it's not going to make anything better but i hope the hospital has realised its responsibility....
I think it's a French thing, the policy on going overdue is very different there, the rates are similar in France and UK of things going wrong so i guess it's just a question of different ways of doing things. My mum was a neo natal paediatrician and did her thesis on natural birth vs caesarian and the effect on the baby... there is so much to consider when a baby is born... all crossed that we both get a smooth birth (or as smooth as possible!)


----------



## babyloulou

A huge majority of births are smooth sailing V :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

:hugs: V ... I know you won't be able to not worry about that stuff, but the odds are very much in your favor for a normal birth!


----------



## Tanzibar83

hey girls, long time no speak. Hope you're all doing well, there's been so many posts since I was on here last so apologies if I missed a tonne of updates. How are you all doing? I went for my first scan 21st Nov and then a second one yesterday, they estimate me to be 7 weeks 1 day (now 2 days) will tell the famile at xmas the good news, (both our parents know and so does my sis and her boyf). xxx


----------



## Euronova

i know.... i do think already that now it's in there, it's going to have to come out one way or the other.... this is definitely not the part that i look forward to, not so much the pain but the risks for the baby and potentially for me too....
Oliver's sister had a horrible experience, she was in horrible pain but they kept sending her back home because her cervix was not dilated and her contractions not quite long enough. In the end she was in full blow labour but her cervix would not open.... she waited all nigth screaming and in the morning when she got there, the placenta had been ripped to shred and the baby was in serious distress and lacking oxygen.... she was also having internal bleeding... within 5 min of her being on the ward, they had put her to sleep and did an emergency C-section... they managed to cut the baby's face rushing to get him out.... 
They are both fine in the end, but what i worry about is exactly what you mentioned with Cat, them not listening to your worries because you are a first timer....
Anyway..... i am aiming to keep my weight on track, and keep active and generally do anything i can to make sure i am the most prepared i can be.... i also hope that going private will mean that the midwifes are a bit more enclined to listen to you as they are not overworked...


----------



## Euronova

Hi Tanzibar!!!

how are you feeling? will be a great christmas present for everyone! is your next scan the 12 weeks one?


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Tanzibar- nice to see you again :hi: Glad everything is going well!! :flower:

V- it really isn't worth worrying about- you won't know til you've done it and by then it's over!! :lol: Some women worry endlessly and have piss easy births, some "know" everything will be fine and plain sailing (yep that's what I thought! :blush: ) and are proved wrong like me! Like we said though the majority of births are straight forward so the odds are on your side xx


----------



## lisaf

Hey Tanzibar!

Lol, yeah, I was pretty sure mine would be smooth sailing :haha:
In the grand scheme of things it was, but damn it was long and so frustrating not to progress!


----------



## Euronova

just downloaded Ed Sheeran's album, really really amazing, i was pleased when i discovered it had a song called Little Bump about pregnancy... was lovely and a really soothing melody, I already thought about adding to the CD of bedtime music for the baby.... anyway.... the last few verse it turns out his girlfriend miscarried.... HORRIBLE.... now i can't stop sobbing... so anyway.... definitely not a song to listen to again!


----------



## lisaf

Here are the pics :)https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/misc122.jpg
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/misc186-1.jpg


----------



## kcw81

Ha! Love it! So cute Lisa!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha! That's one big stocking Lisa!! :haha: Very nice though! Wish I could knit!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sooo cute!!! GonnA be expensive filling that one!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lisa that is SO cute!! :cloud9: 

How are you feeling today Jess? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ugh I feel SO sick today! :( have tidied dusted and hoovered entire house, Sammuel is asleep now and I need a nap but feel too sick to sleep :( boo bloody hoo!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz! :-( That sucks! :-( Isn't there anything you can eat that settles your stomach? X


----------



## SBB

Nothing seems to work Lou... Finally drifted off and the neighbour came round and woke us both up! :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:growlmad: I hope you chucked a bucket of wee out the window at them!!


----------



## SBB

Well I live in a bungalow so it would literally be throwing it right in his face :rofl: 

He didn't know we were asleep but it's still annoying! I'm going to start putting a note on the door now saying baby asleep please knock quietly.. 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm we bd last night i was really dry i am never dry only thing i have done this month is i have been having 2 spoonfuls of honey and cinnamon to boost my fertility could that be causing the dryness i am 5dpo x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies. I'm ok thanks Suz. :hugs: Just hate being alone. 

Sorry about the neighbour waking you up! I hate it when that happens! I just ignore the door!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh and I wondered if anyone could help me... When I changed Lili's nappy this morning she had some gunky discharge. Chell, I think you're the only one with a girl... is it normal? It's not the first time it's happened... Wonder if I should take her to the Dr....


----------



## babyloulou

Oo I've no idea about that Jess! :-/ Maybe nip her and just ask xx


----------



## babyloulou

Just googled it for you Jess and from what I can see it's ok as long as it's not thick/coloured/smelly. If it persists too long you should get it checked out is the general consensus xx


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys . I think I am going to try taking Jimmy out of his sleepsuit and trying to get him to sleep without anything - like normal. What should I do? What should he wear in there and what should be in there with him? This whole time he has been in a sleep suit/ which is a specially made fat suit that you put them in and they can't turn over or really move at all! They just can lay on their backs in it. So if I try pajamas today with no suit he will be able to turn over and stand up and I am scared he won't sleep and that he will hurt himself! What's the best transition method or just cold turkey?


----------



## babyloulou

Oo I've no idea Casey!! I didn't realise he was still wearing it! He might be fine- just give it a go cold turkey and see what happens! It's gonna be weird for him if he hasn't been able to move before now- maybe he'll love it! X


----------



## lisaf

I don't know if it scares you to have him on his tummy... but I think part of the reason Daniel rolls right onto his tummy to sleep is that it gives him that pressure that he misses from swaddling?

Can you dress him up in layers first so its a little heavy but so you can remove layers and ease him into it?

I say try it cold-turkey first, but if thats a nightmare, try layers?


----------



## kcw81

Thanks girls! I am nervous! Hate to quit something that wirks!! I will double layer him in pjs...


----------



## SBB

I'm sure he'll be fine Casey! Show us a pic in the sleep suit, I haven't seen one! 

Lisa have you spoken to your mum yet? 

V well done on getting some work done! I saw you are getting a new car and someone posted on your status that there will be the pitter patter of little feet soon :haha: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

My mom said she had to talk to my dad... not sure if they've talked or what they're planning. I feel really bad still for asking :(


----------



## kcw81

don't feel bad lisa! you would be happy to give to daniel and be happy that he asked! you definitely aren't a mooch and they don't think that, you are so humble in asking. thats what parents are for, to be generous and there for you and love you unconditionally right?

here is jimmers in his fat sleep suit that he wore for long time when we took him off swaddle. they can't turn over in this, it flattens them out like a starfish!!


----------



## babyloulou

Can they move enough in them if they're sick in the night Case? Can he turn to the side in it? X


----------



## SBB

Oh my god Casey!! I thought it was like a sleeping bag :shock: 

Isn't he really hot?! Do you put him in that for naps too? Doesn't he mind? Sammuel would go mental being completely restricted! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

They can still move a little- he can turn his head to the sides to be sick if necessary and he can put his hands to his mouth and he can bend his legs. Being swaddled and constricted for sleep is all he has ever known! Even on the womb! No our house is kept cool especially at night so yeah.. This thing has worked fab! Totally worked the first time after giving up the swaddle. The magic sleepsuit. It is magic! Oh yeah he wears it for his naps and his bedtime.


----------



## babyloulou

It's like a spacesuit!! :haha:


----------



## kcw81

I know! It's totally kooky but it worked for us.


----------



## SBB

I still can't find a HB on the Doppler! When did people find it from? I think maybe I was 10 weeks last time. If I was 6 weeks when I poas that means I'm almost 9 weeks now... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I found it between 11 and 12 weeks I think Suz x


----------



## Euronova

Yes Suz.... i thought long about what to say to that comment :) Will be fun when i post my scan pics next week!

I found the heartbeat at 10 weeks but i am quite skinny at the mo and still I had to press the doppler quite hard and at a sot of weird angle, nearly to reach under my pelvic bone... I found it easier the second time round.

Good if you find it now it would mean you are only a couple of weeks or less behind me! I bet you end up ahead of me once you have your scan!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol I don't think I will be! I think I was max 6 weeks when I poas... Prob only 5... I got a 3+ last time at only 18dpo so could be slightly less than 5 even! 

I will keep trying. I am also skinny at the moment! Danny said 'are you sure there's a baby in there?!' the other day! Get ready to get fat :happydance: 

I looked up when I got my Doppler last time and it was 10 weeks. So hopefully in the next couple of weeks! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

You're ALWAYS skinny Suz!! Even when heavily pregnant!! :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol sorry :lol: I am not skinny though, I don't think, just slim. I know that's equally as annoying :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

And Lou I might actually get fat this time you never know! 

I did put on 3.5 stone last time!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah and pinged straight back!!! :lol:


----------



## Onelildream

Jess-sorry I've been MIA. Hubs is very sick. gotta keep an eye on him; he passed out a few times today. :( Not happy that he refused to go to urgent care... Anyway, discharge is ok. Just make sure you are always keeping things clean and dry before getting her diaper back on. Like lou said, smelly is a problem...

Casey-cold turkey on the suit...just give him a light blanket. Move the mattress down to the lowest setting too. hugs.

Hello to everyone else. Gotta go...

Oh, I aspirated a chip today...awesome. Was vomiting for 20 minutes. Hope I don't die in my sleep. haha. It's still not out. I can feel it. Hurts bad.


----------



## kcw81

Ow chell!! Poor thing. I hope Lars gets better soon- men are so silly about seeing doctors. Mine is at least. 

The first nap went good with a double layer footy pjs and no blanket- he was so tired he didn't even realize he could turn and move lots. But the Catnap at night went horrible. He wasn't all the way sleeping when done with his nap bottle and he screamed lots. I watched him on the video and he fell asleep eventually but it was way short and he cried lots again. I think tonight I might do the old sleepsuit again because I really don't want to be up all night- sorry Lou. But could that work? To go partial transition for day naps and then move to cold turkey in a week or so once he likes his Catnap again?


----------



## lisaf

You may find that he does better at night without the sleepsuit than he does for the catnaps.. you never know? But do whatever you think is best, it can't really hurt, right?

Chell, thats horrible about the chip! Maybe you just scratched yourself bad with it? Maybe its not still there? UGH (what was that about stubbornness about going to urgent care? :haha: ;) )


----------



## Onelildream

Hahaha, Lisa! I know, right. I really think I can feel it way far down on the right. Maybe not all the way in my lung, but def in the windpipe. I have been coughing a ton but no luck. It feels like a pinch in my back under my ribs about where my nipple is but on the other side. Maybe it's just irritation... Maybe it's all ready gone, or it just scratched some. Immediately I knew I was in trouble because it scared me when I did it and I gasped it in farther. Then I threw up and coughed for eeeeever. I was holding Connor. So glad I didn't drop him... I just set him down gently before my inner rage took control. Crazy times.

Casey- sorry about the nap being crap. Have u tried tummy sleep? He's big enough to turn over if he wants... Or maybe he likes the heavy feeling of the sleep sac? Maybe you could try a warmer blanket? I dunno. I'm old school... I might be doing old things that aren't safe any more? 

Oh and hubs is doing better. Kind of. An oven ball... And no more vomiting or passing out... But at least he isn't freaking me out as much. He had a presentation for school today... A recipe presentation. Of course it was his final project... I emailed his teacher and worked things out... Then spent about 6 hours making his recipe in between taking care of the kids and such, and delivered it to his class. When he gets better he's sooooo making that up to me. :) since my phone broke I'm getting an iPhone, dang it!

Suz cmon skin and bones. Skinny/slim. Is there a difference?! I'm sure you'll be looking mighty round soon enough, baby #2 and all. Sooo exciting!

Lou Lou cachoo- are y'all better yet??? It's been weeks!


----------



## Onelildream

Oh and happy 11 mo Jimmy! Eek! He's turning 1 soon!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Chell that sounds hideous! What's wrong with lars? 
I think there's a difference Between skinny and slim! Slim is just healthy and skinny is underweight and I don't like looking bony!! 

Everyone is quiet on here at the moment! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hiya, 

Chell sorry OH is ill. :hugs: 

I went out to an opening night last night. It was so much fun! Far too much free vodka was drunk! And I think, but I can't be sure, that I gave my number to the bar manager! :rofl: :rofl: 

So I have this "date" on Sat. What should I wear? What should I do with my hair? So many things to think about! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Haha I'm glad you had a good time! 

Where are you going for your date? Are you taking lili? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Do you don't look bony Suz- just lovely and slim! :thumbup:

Jess- are you excited? Does Joe know you're going? X


----------



## SBB

Thanks, no I'm not skinny! I've only been skinny once when I was so stressed from doing up a house I lost a whole stone!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm not taking Lili as it's during her nap time. We're meeting at a little ice cream cafe that we used to go to when we were at school! 

Joe doesn't know and I doubt he would care... We've got another counselling session tonight... :(

I've dropped from 89kg to 64kg in the last year! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Bloody hell Jess! That's amazing! I thought you looked lovely when I saw you but I'm sure you look even better now :hugs: 

So I think you need to be fairly casual, but not too much. Subtle makeup. Hair up? Don't want it dangling in ice cream :haha:

I want ice cream!! :icecream: 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Oh I see Suz. I think u are healthy looking not bony.

Lars has the flu. I think. Idk. When he closes his eyes he has bright lights in his head like he's in front of a truck at night. He says it's prob just the fever... I hope so.

I guess we're still going to the Christmas party tonight. I'm totally regifting for the white elephant exchange bc I didn't have time to go get anything. Haha.


----------



## SBB

Aw I hope he's better soon :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Chell, if he's still sick tomorrow get him to go to the doctor. Frogmarch him down there if you have to!! x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- where was Sammuel's rash? Ben's come out in a big red rash just on one side of his face today!! :-/


----------



## SBB

:( Sammuels was on his body, neck, and nappy area. 

Is it bumpy? Sammuels was just like little pimples. Barely even visible really. 

He gets a rash almost when his cheeks are really rosy, which I guess is teething... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it's like little red pimples. Looks like acne - theres a few on his back and loads on one side of his face! Maybe it's just the weather mixed eith his illness! We've both woke up with a full blown cold today :-( This is 4 solid weeks of illness now :-(


----------



## SBB

Aw Lou you poor things! Sounds similar to Sammuels rash the doc said it was just part of the virus... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, well my good mood disappeared at the counselling session. Ugh, it's hard work. Why am I doing it to myself? He admitted that he's been in touch with Weaselface socially this week... :cry: He said he needed to keep in touch with her as it was too brutal to just cut off all communication... :growl: WTF?!!!! 

I've found a lump... I was applying some germaloids and I felt a pea sized lump under the skin just in side my rectum... Sorry TMI! I'm really uncomfortable and it's quite painful... Do you think it's just hemarroids? Or do you think I should go and get it checked out?


----------



## SBB

I just came on to ask Jess... Not about your rectum :haha: erm I'd probably get it checked but I think a lump or two is normal with hemmaroids? 

What did you say about the contact? Does the councillor say anything or offer opinions or advice? Or just sit there while you talk? 

Are you any closer to any kind of solution? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

The counsellor sits and listens mostly... I did a lot of talking today... No closer to a solution. However I've text him twice this evening to ask if he's going to continue communicating with WF. Of course no answer! :growl: If he is does then that's it. I will call the solicitor. Fed up of feeling like crap whilst he just gets on and does what he wants. :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

He's an absolute tool Jess :-(


----------



## SBB

Blood when I wiped :cry: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess I'm sorry he's such a prick... I wouldn't blame you at all for just moving on. 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

How much blood Suz, red or brown? :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

How much Suz? X


----------



## lisaf

Suz - :hugs: Was it after a really hard pushing for a bowel movement? I caused some spotting when pregnant from that :blush:

In fact, its weird, but I keep spotting now if I push too hard :( Kind of worries me


Jess - He is a complete tool. I don't know if you can hold off until next week, but I do think that is a major issue that he's still talking to her... can you guys schedule another counseling session to discuss that issue before your next one? I do believe in putting your foot down and contacting a solicitor, but I think that should be mentioned as an ultimatum in front of the counselor first. 
Do you think he's interested at ALL in fixing things? 
I know that its not something you can expect to get fixed overnight though. I think you should at least consider yourselves officially separated... couples do sometimes date during a separation.... 
at least he's not lying about it?? (trying to find a bright side)

I would have a hard time welcoming my DH back after what you've been through... its one thing for them to have an affair, realize that they don't want to lose you and try their damnedest to win you back and earn your trust again. Its a completely different thing that he's doing here...


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I've just tried to donate a tenner for your charity but got "internal server error" during the payment??? I've posted on your Facebook post about it xx


----------



## Euronova

Jess- I don't understand what he wants from the counseling?? He has all the answers and does as he pleases anyway! I can't believe the cheek that he has, he is far too lucky you even want to speak to him, I am sure if the role were reverse he would not give you a second look. What a tool!

Suz- how much blood? When? You can have a bit of bleeding when the placenta takes over. Have you had sex? Could be your cervix as it gets super sensitive!


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-you ok? How is it now?

Jess- I think if any of us were in your shoes, you'd see what a jerk he is being and tell us. I cannot believe his attitude...it's ALL about HIM for everything. Lou IS right; he is a tool. Oh and def go to a doctor about the cyst.


----------



## lisaf

Hope you're ok Suz!

Girls, so you know I had that issue with my MIL and her wanting to get Daniel something big and I TOLD her no big items. Well she went and bought him a leather recliner for kids! :(
Its actually really nice, but there is just no place for it. Its nicer than the chair I got for him (his bouncer converts to a toddler chair). I hate to be ungracious though and it is really nice and wasn't too expensive ($50 or so). 
I just really cannot think of a single place to put it :( What should I do?
(they brought it over today to show me and did say that if I dont' want it they can return it)


----------



## SBB

It was just a little bit, no more this morning so far. It was red, I had so much brown bleeding last time it wouldn't phase me if it was brown. 

I don't have a good feeling :( When I picked Sammuel up yesterday I got a really sharp pain in my side...

Lisa maybe say to her you really like it, just stumped as to where it can go. And see if she suggests anywhere? 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

:( Sorry, Suz. I hate that gut feeling... I hope you are wrong. :( could you flag that to your mw and rush the ultrasound?!

Lisa-could u put it in the living room by daddy's chair? It's a bit fun to have kid size furniture...my kids have couches that turn in to beds and they use them daily...and got them over 2 years ago.

I just spent over $400 on amazon. :comp: stop me! pleeeeease!!!

Anyway, off to bed before I get reamed....

oh, and do y'all still love your glow seahorses? I need ideas for Connor for Christmas... 7 months old.....


----------



## SBB

Chell the seahorse is cool, go for it... 

I phoned the MW office, dim bint told me to see my go or go to a&e?! Wtf? What are either going to do? That's not the procedure at all. She's mental. I am going to call back after 9 and speak to an actual MW.

X x x


----------



## SBB

Chell the other thing s likes is this light that makes patterns across the ceiling, red and white and green star things and stuff. I'll try find a link later for you. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Well I phoned back and spoke to an actual MW, she told me the same thing!!! 

She said labour ward wouldn't see me til 20 weeks. I said ok, what about EARLY preg unit? She sounded like she'd barely heard of them and agreed to call them. Then phones back to say I can go for scan at 2.45. Honestly, wtf?! If I hadn't known any better I'd have gone to a&e, waited 3 hours to be seen and be told to go home and 'see what happens'. 

IDIOTS!! Not looking forward to scan, I don't have a good feeling at all. Jess give me some positive thought things to do! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Suz- all crossed for the scan!!! I had all sorts of pains and all was fine, still get the occasional sharp one when I sneeze or cough. A little bit of blood might just be nothing. Keep positive, I've got everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Thanks V. I had all sorts of pains with Sammuel and red blood but very early... 

I don't know, we'll see I guess! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I know it's hard to feel positive, I was so stressed out when they thought I had an ectopic because of the pains. But if you don't mind I'll feel positive for you. It was only a bit of blood and you have not had any since and that's a great sign.
How is the sickness? 
All crossed for you and little bean, I'll be eagerly checking for news this afternoon x


----------



## SBB

Thanks V. I know I should feel positive I guess I just want to prepare myself in case! 

I still feel really sick so that's a good sign. But with a mmc you can still have normal symptoms. 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Suz, can you have a few moments to lie down on your own? Close your eyes and concentrate on your breathing. Let all other thoughts leave your head and tell yourself you'll deal with them at a later point. Visualise your baby burrowing deeply in to the lining of your womb. Encompass it with love and protection. 

I can't tell you that it will be ok. I just hope and pray it is. You know I was bleeding red and brown for the first tri with Lili, sometimes almost full flow. Think positively and keep busy. :hugs: :hugs: :hug: xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz. I've got everything crossed for you. I can't promise it'll be ok but a tiny spit of blood could be nothing and the symptoms are a good sign! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Thanks Jess I did that! 

Sammuel is having a long sleep and I'm packing up orders but my bloody printer doesn't work :( so I might have to hand write the labels which is going to look really unprofessional :( 

How are you and Ben today lou? 
X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thinking of you Suz. :hugs: Sending lots of positive vibes to you. xxxx


----------



## Onelildream

Are you ok, Suz?


----------



## lisaf

Suz :hugs: the bleeding I had during pregnancy was pink/red, not brown.
The sharp pain could be from lifting too much ... your body is going to be a little different this time than last.

Big hugs though, its impossible not to worry, but I believe in my heart its going to be ok.




As for the chair.. yeah they told me where I could put it and it makes NO sense, lol.. it just wouldn't work there, it wouldn't be usable there and it would make the glider unusable. I actually need to rearrange the furniture to make better use of the Ikea toy organizer I got.
The leather recliner in our living room is my main hangout.. its broken though (maybe I'm just jealous because I need a new chair they got Daniel one instead? :rofl:). I was thinking when that chair dies that I might move the nursery glider out to the living room (it looks stupid and cheesy but it would be nice to get more use out of it... but I'm also sort of hoping the chair doesn't die for a while or we can maybe maybe fix it) then there would be room for it in the nursery? There really isn't anywhere in the living room for it.
UGH, I just wish I had a bigger house and a nicer place for it.
Though I also think it would be nice if Daniel would cuddle with us on the couch etc.
WHY did she HAVE to buy a big item when I asked her not to? Part of me wants to decline it based on that alone. 
I mean, isn't it a teensy bit obnoxious to ignore my request, then buy me something that requires me to rethink my furniture, rearrange things and maybe even get rid of my own furniture?


----------



## lisaf

what time is it there?


----------



## Peach Blossom

4.10pm x


----------



## lisaf

:( :hugs: Now I'm worried... hope you're ok Suz!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I just got a text from her and she's fine! Phew!! x


----------



## Euronova

yeaaah!!!!! god i have been thinking about it all afternoon :) did she say how far along she is???


----------



## lisaf

First off... WHEW!! :)

lol @ V :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

She's just text- she's fine :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Oops! Just seen Jess already posted! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Sorry girls just got back - all fine! 

She scanned my tummy and could just see an empty sac, so said they needed to do a vag scan. I thought thats it, I'm 8/9 weeks they should def be able to see if from my tummy. 

Anyway they did the internal and Danny saw the HB straight away! I honestly thought the worst! 

They couldn't see a reason for the bleed. 

I'm 8+2 someone work out my due date :haha: 

So my 12 week scan will be about right or maybe a few days early... 

Phew!!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

phew!!!! that's great! I think 18th of July based on my dates :) congrats :) now you need to get yourself a ticker :) so happy for you!!


----------



## kcw81

Hi guys sorry iPod is on the fritz I can only type for a few secs and it blinks off- but suz I hope everything is ok! Hugs! I will be stalking to see but not sure how much I can type. Spotting is so common I bet it's nothing!!


----------



## SBB

Thank you! I'll get a ticker later :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Oh I see yr post! Great news suz! Fucking iPod!


----------



## Onelildream

Phew, Suz! Soooo glad everything is ok! Gosh, haven't we all been through enough?! I don't think I could handle another tragedy!

My dd is July 14th. Great time for birthdays, in July! Summer is a fun time for birthday parties!


----------



## lisaf

Yay :)


----------



## babyloulou

According to the NHS due date thingy and Lilypie your due date is 18th July '12 :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Thanks V! My sister is July 21st and I am August 5th. 

Hopefully it will come on time so it will be in time for the summer holidays and Danny will be off for 6 weeks :) 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

hey Lou... I think this girl needs to hear from you : https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/821407-am-alone-experiencing.html


----------



## babyloulou

I've posted in it Lis xx


----------



## lisaf

lol, thanks, I figured she needed to hear from you! :)


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys so Jess did you have fun on your date or has it happened yet? god it sucks not having an ipod - but having it just barely so you can look at it for a few teasing moments and then it blinks. I hate the idea of shilling 200 for a new one but prob will soon. anyway without the distraction of an ipod I have been reading a book which is actually kind of nice. I love to read and love that Jimmy is playing independently enough right now that I can read right near him while he clutters up the house. I am reading the sequel book to "Sideways" the book about those two guys and their wine trip with Paul Giammatti. its based on a book. you guys seen it? its really funny.

Anyway Jess what happened with your date? are you doing okay hun? I think I read that counseling has been sad and kind of pointless right if you aren't reconciling? or is it helping to get things out?


----------



## SBB

Jess's date is tomorrow! 

I saw that film sideways and I thought it was awful! Possibly even switched it off halfway through! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Really? I guess I am weird! It won a lot of accolades though ... Hmm. Different strokes !


----------



## Onelildream

Never seen it kc.
Hey just backup your iPod on tue comp and restore it to factory settings, then re-configure all that you had on it. Mine was doingrhat at one point too but after I reconfigured it was fine.


----------



## SBB

It was ages ago case. If I watched it now I might like it! 

Yeh do that with the iPod, might fix it 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I watched the whole movie Sideways, only cuz it was filmed here... didn't like it much. I might have enjoyed the book better.


----------



## kcw81

RE: sideways the book is better. the guys in it are a couple of wino snobs and not very likable but for some reason I liked the story. I guess it pokes fun at the wine scene which I totally like, it deserves to be poked fun at. all the pomp and circumstance with wine tasting is sorta funny.

chell how do ya do that? sorry to take your time but how do you back up to my desktop? just hook it up and then what?


----------



## babyloulou

Just plug your phone in to iTunes Case. Backup is up on the top menu options somewhere x


----------



## Onelildream

Make sure it says u backed it up today before restoring to factory settings. It will all be there on iTunes. ;)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey guys. 

Case, my "date" is tomorrow! I just spent an hour in the bath primping and preening. Think I'm going to wear jeggings, ugg type boots, vest top and chunky knit cardi... hair in a pony tail... what do you think?

I'm coping ok. Couselling is depressing. The rest of the time I can ignore it all.... although at night I always feel like I'm waiting for him to come home... :cry: I have several guys contacting me regularly which is nice. Joe text back this morning about having contact with WF... he said he didn't know if he was going to continue contacting her. I told him if he did that I wouldn't go to any more couselling sessions and I would engage a solicitor. No reply!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I'll say again he's an absolute tool Jess! :growlmad:


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: your outfit sounds perfect xx


----------



## SBB

Grrrr Jess I honestly want to kill him. He's a fucking idiot :growlmad: 

The outfit sounds really nice... Go for it! Who are the other men?! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

There is a friend of mine who went through a similar thing a couple of years ago... Ben Harrison. His girlfriend moved out with their son whilst he was away... we've been chatting a lot on FB. He mentioned that he want to get away in the new year and I suggested he go to my dad's cottages in Cornwall. I said that there was a hot tub and he said in that case I had to go with him! All harmless theatre type banter, but nice. :D

The other guy isn't an object of desire... but he is a very attentive friend and is full of compliments. If he were gay he'd be my BFF! :) We've only just reconnected though as we lost touch a while ago. 

Anyway, it's all harmless ego boosting, but it's keeping me going!


----------



## SBB

That's great Jess, you need a bit of banter to keep you feeling good :D it's hardly surprising since youre so lovely and gorgeous! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow, Jess you are lining them up!! Take a number boys!! LoL. OH and I are doing couples counseling...seems we have lost the spark...don't know what I'm going to do. I feel like I have given up a lot and I don't want to anymore. I have seriously considered taking Jax and getting my own place and starting over. We have our feedback session with counselor on Dec. 19th so we'll see what she says.

Suz, congrats on seeing the baby and heartbeat! I got scared for a second when I read they only saw an empty sac! Any feeling about boy or girl?

Lou, how are you feeling? Is everyone in the house still sick? I hope you all feel better very soon!

Hi Casey, Lisa, Chell, V and anyone else I missed!


----------



## SBB

Oh no Marg I'm sorry you're having problems :hugs:

What do you want to happen? Work it out? Is your OH not pulling his weight? 

I think having a baby is so tough on a relationship :( 

I have no idea boy or girl! I kind of think maybe girl, but I thought that last time! Who knows... We're going to have a surprise anyway :) 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks Suz. We're just both unhappy. I feel like I compromised a lot to try and make it work with him and he didn't reciprocate. I really wanted to be married and have another baby and he's just not into it. But it's okay though. I'm not sad or anything...it seems like I know what's coming...I've known for a long time but didn't admit it. I didn't realize how unhappy I was until the counsellor started probing.

Ooh, surprises...gonna try any of the old wives' tales? Looking in your eye and all those other weird ones?


----------



## SBB

Yeh maye I will do just for fun! See if any are right... The eye thing was right for Sammel! 

I'm glad you feel ok about it but sorry he's not Worked as hard as you at making it work and making sacrifices. :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks Suz...nobody's fault but his own...it's a two way street. We'll see how it goes...will definitely let you knwo what the counsellor says on the 19th. I'm interested myself. I don't think he will change enough to bring the happiness back.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Marg, :hugs: I'm sorry. If you want to chat at all you can PM me anytime. :hug: xx


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry Marg :-( 

I'll be on properly in a bit to type properly- Ben won't go to fucking sleep for a change :-( Had no dinner tonight yet or anything! :-(


----------



## SBB

Ugh what is it with these bloody men?! Muppets... 

Lou I hope he goes to sleep soon, I know how frustrating (to say the least!) it is when it gets to this point :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He's being a frigging nightmare!!! :growlmad:

I was supposed to be going on my first night out since he was born tonight- he put a stop to that! :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm going to post a photo on the FB page in a min... its a message from the guy I'm meeting tomorrow from school... It's had me laughing for the last half hour! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Lou, I'm sorry. :hugs: xxx


----------



## SBB

Oh no Lou :( where were you meant to be going? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Just into town for a meal and a few drinks with some mums from the baby group!

He's finally asleep now- bet it won't last long!!


----------



## kcw81

Lou so sorry you can't go to your fun night? wait did you go?

Jess your outift sounds so cute!! I love it! cozy and cute with the boots. sorry bout joe, sucky sucky. I am glad you are coping and bantering with the fellows.

Marg I am sorry that you might end up single mom! Is he going to help out and stay in jax life? is he being a good dad still?

the ipod restore thing isn't working I don't think so I may still be MIA for awhile. poop.


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks Jess. I might do that.

Of course Casey..he's a good father...loves that little boy to death and Jackson runs to him as soon as he sees him.I would never keep them away from each other.It would break my heart for sure because they have a very strong bond.


----------



## Euronova

Lou - sorry about your evening :( :hugs:
Jess- the outfit sounds great and the photo is hilarious!!! I have no doubt you will find someone else much nicer to spend you life with, i doubt the Tool will ever manage to have a committed relationship with anyone, he sounds far too screwed up and egocentric... leave him to weasel face... the poor girl prob has no idea what sort of crap she has landed herself in!
Suz- YEAH for team YELLOW!!! we are keeping it a surprise too :) I am getting really nervous about my scan on tuesday... if you have been able to hear the heartbeat what could be wrong (apart from a high number on the NT testing and the need for a amiocestesis....).... i don't want to freak more than i need but i wonder what are the other bad scenario? heartbeat but no growing (is that possible?) what else???


----------



## Onelildream

Hugs marg! Keep ur chin up


----------



## SBB

V I'm sure everything is fine, it's unlikely anything would be wrong since you can hear the HB. Of course theres always a risk but it's very small. 

Sorry about the iPod Casey! 

Jess have fun today!! Don't put out on the first date :rofl: 

Lou how was Ben in the end? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Hi Suz- thanks, I know things are looking good but I like to know all the options.
Btw, no wonder you couldn't find the heartbeat yet at 8 weeks!
Going to call the ultrasound place on Monday. It's a private place on Harley street and I am hoping they would let us video! 
Hey, did you get any pics yesterday??
Feeling a lot less sick and slightly more energetic but started to have dizzy spell. Doing house stuff today... Laundry etc... Can't wait for the holidays x

Jess- good luck today, have fun!!

How is everyone else? How is the sickness?


----------



## SBB

Nah I didn't get any pics! Didn't ask cos it was so grainy and blurry anyway... 

Def get a video! When's your scan? 

Jess where are you??? I want to know how it went!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, you're desperate!! :rofl: :rofl: it was very nice to catch up. He's looking a little ragged. Too much drinking and smoking! We reminisced about school and caught up in things. We are worlds apart now though. It was very lively to see him but I'm not sure we'll keep in touch and I don't think he's going to be the next Mr Jess!!


----------



## SBB

Haha at least I didn't text you too :rofl: 

I did think from his pics on fb he looked like he'd be a smoker/drinker!!

Ah well I'm glad you had a nice time anyway :) 

Sammuel is standing for ages now, he stood for about 5 mins earlier while he was paying with something! And he stands from sitting too rather than pulling himself up - I wonder if he'll walk soon! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz-that's awesome!

Jess-thats ok...you've got to date a lot of men first...That's my demand! Go get lots of free dates and THEN you can settle down. :rofl:

Off to get ready for a christmas party!!! Hopefully my iphone comes soon bc my old phone is now completely dead!


----------



## SBB

Have fun chell! Hope lars is feeling better :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I need someone to come to a party with me next Saturday.... It's my SIL's 40th birthday and joe will be there... The whole family will be there!! I've just bought an amazing 40s pinup wiggle dress and some killer heels... Just need some one to hold my hand!!


----------



## lisaf

wish i could go with you Jess! :hugs:

we got our tree today :)


----------



## Onelildream

I'd go with you, Jess! But I'd prob throw a drink in Joe's face...preceding my foot, of course.

Oh my gosh........my sister/aunt (oh, have I told you my aunt and I were raised as sisters??) Anyway, she was just in a psych hospital for 9 days and said they did ECT on her.. Check out this crap.... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroconvulsive_therapy ARE YOU KIDDING ME????! She has ANXIETY ATTACKS....not multiple personalities!! (although some times I wonder.....) I am so mad. Who would do something that inhumane?! She's stupid! She thinks it's a great thing to "forget the past". SERIOUSLY?! Some people have forgotten their own children!!!!! Ugh. I'm soooo mad. Why did they convince her to do that....and why did she agree?! She wants to do more....and she told me she has something to tell me....WHAT DOES THAT MEAN???? I can't call her bc my phone is dead. :(


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa-I looooove trees. Our town is sooooo cheap for trees that a 6 ft tree costs $5. Next year I am def doing that. I didn't know they were that cheap!!! I would get one now, but the kids already decorated the fake tree....and I'm having these environmental anxiety feelings about cutting down a tree just for the season. Can you buy an uprooted one and replant it?! :rofl:


----------



## Euronova

Just read your stuff and we always get a tree with roots. Actually we had the same tree for three year now. It lives in the garden the rest of the year, eventually we will plant it somewhere.
My aunty had severe depression with suicidal tendencies, I came all of a sudden and despite a lot of it being down to the death of her sister when she was young, they found that her brain got chemically imbalanced and no treatment seemed to work. They did the electro shocks on her brain (under anaesthesia not like in the movies). She had quite a few sessions and forgot a little bit of short term memory things but it completely cured her. She is back to herself and it really did miracles for her.
It was so shocked when I heard about the treatment. But it's really not like in the movies, and I have no doubt she wouldn't be with us and would have succeeded in committing suicide if it wasn't for it.
She is my favourite auntie, very bubbly but she had completely lost it.
I am not sure what your aunt situation is and if it is needed in her case but it can work. And long term memory loss is very rare, usually only short teen stuff.

Oh and Suz- scan is Tuesday at 10:30. Getting the combined NT stuff with the blood test. I hope I get some good pics/ video!!


----------



## Onelildream

Thanks V. Off to bed.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi:

Quiet in here! Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls... 

Chell that's a bit scary... :shock: 

I went to a drinks party today at a neighbours... 2 people mentioned was I pregnant!! One is I wasn't drinking (I never do anyway so it's hardly unusual!) said 'ooh people will be talking, number 2 on the way! and one said are uou thinking about another one? Or are you already pregnant?! We just said no... He said his daughter has this 6th sense and KNOWS when people are pregnant. We'll see if she knows when we see her! I doubt it... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

How weird Suz!! :haha: Did you not just say you weren't drinking cos of breastfeeding?


----------



## kcw81

hi guys! just busy with jimmers and my iphones broken so I barely can get on. we got our tree too yesterday suz, fun fun! we put a super baby gate around it so jimmy cant topple it but its still fun to look at anyway! I will post a pic, its like a museum exhibit where you can't get to the piece of art cuz of the gate. 

Chell CRAZY that they did that! does not sound like a good thing to me at all!

hope you are all having good weekends! I think there was some talking on FB the other day about Jess, anything new there? I didn't have time to check our board there.


----------



## Euronova

Hey girls!

Did nearly all our Christmas shipping today. OH got me a lovely solitaire necklace (tiny diamond but I like dainty stuff which is handy as we can't really afford big bling!! :haha: )
Felt really strange today, it seems sickness has been replaced by dizziness... (with still a bit of sickness in between), felt really faint and just really fragile all day. Cried for the first time in ages for something stupid.
Getting obsessed with other people's pram, but I think we might have found a possible pram, it's American and called uppababy vista. 
How is everyone? I would go with you Jess but we have a dinner planned both sat and sun next week.
Really can't wait for my scan now, I wanna tell everyone!!! Although I am definitely not showing at all and I have the feeling it will be at least another 2 months before I do. Only lost weight so far and just looking thinner than ever!


----------



## SBB

Lou I just didn't really say anything! We'll probably tell people Xmas eve or something... As long as I have heard the HB on the Doppler. Or Danny has a gig in our village the same day as the scan so maybe then... 

Jess do you want a date or a girlfriend to go? 

V I'm glad you got your shopping done. I have got a present from Sammuel to Danny, it's a t-Shirt that says 'daddy page' (his name is Danny page)!

Lol Casey I want to see the caged in tree :haha: we don't have one yet! Might get one like V that is in a pot and lives outside the rest of the year... 

Lou how are you and Ben feeling now? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and Sammuel hasn't bf since 10.30am!! It's 7.30 pm!!! :shock: he's not even pulled my top... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Uh oh Suz? Is he done with it? Did he eat lots of people food today? I thought u got a tree! Who was that, Lou? I am only at 1 pump a day now! It's so freeing! I am only making 6 oz too so not sure if it's worth the time. I'd rather be in bed but it's nice to have one non frozen bottle per day. Crazy my boobs don't even fill up any more all day . They are saggy flat deflated balloons.


----------



## SBB

Yeh after no feeding 9 hours my boobs were exactly the same as usual! Nah don't think he's done... Just busy and he doesn't remember to feed when we're busy. He ate quite a lot I guess and had a sippy cup of water and drank all Of it... :shrug: 

When will you cut the one pump out? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I dunno! Maybe just starting tonight go less minutes? I really want to stop since not much comes out. And it's like 45 mins!


----------



## Euronova

Do you get saggier boobs if you breast feed for a long time??

Just had the weirdest thing happening, put my hand on my belly and I could feel the baby's heartbeat, I thought I was just imagining it but OH felt it too! This morning when I listened to it with the Doppler the baby was nearly below my pubic bone but that was a bit higher, maybe an inch. Is that even possible??!!


----------



## SBB

I don't see why not V, especially if your bladder is full! Definitely fast enough to be babys?! Cos my whole tummy jumps up and down with my HB! 

Pretty sure the whole saggy boob/ long term bf thing is bollocks! Mine are exactly the same as before so far. Even if it did happen its a sacrifice I'd be prepared to make... Boobs are primarily for feeding IMO!! 

Jeez Casey 45mins! How much frozen do you still have? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

It was definitely too fast to be mine, but when i googled it it seems loads of women had the same experience but in most cases people said they must be feeling their own heartbeat, i find it strange cause OH definitely felt it too and it was too fast to be mine (esp. being relaxed on the couch).... oh well.... maybe it wasn't, maybe it was, but if it was I am glad OH felt it as it was quite cool :)

Just asking about the boobs, i guess if you breast fed and stop progressively maybe your skin has more time to shrink back to normal than if you stop quite quickly after birth... no idea... my SIL had her boobs done after she had her children, she lost a cup size after each child and started as a B so was basically flat chested by the end with a bit of weird saggy skin, she is very pleased with her new boobs and chose a very discreet/natural size for her frame so you would never be able to say they are fake.


----------



## babyloulou

My boobs haven't changed at all V. They never even changed in size during pregnancy or breastfeeding though. They've stayed exactly the same throughout!


----------



## SBB

Mine did get a bit fuller for the first few months of bf... But mine are pretty small! :lol: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry I missed your post V! Yeh my mum has had and bf 4 kids and her boobs are pretty 'empty'! I wouldn't blame someone for getting a boob job after! I don't think I'd ever have surgery... But never say never... 

I think it's just going to vary from person to person. I know FF who have saggy boobs so who knows what effect that has. There's a book about saggy boobs and other bf myths, I'll see if I can find it! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/1905177232/ref=redir_mdp_mobile

https://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/7082473.stm

X x x


----------



## SBB

The BBC article says that pregnancy rather than breastfeeding is the cause of saggy boobs... And smoking! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

cool, looks like a cool book! actually SIL is a big smoker (not when preggers but still) so that could explain a bit.
my boobs have gone huge since the pregnancy but they were never really small! (this said, they can look a bit less full already when i had lost some weight) so i guess it's all in the fluctuations of weight as well!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes i've heard it's the size changes in pregnancy that do it- but women don't notice until after their boobs stop being full during BF and so assume it's the BF that does it x


----------



## SBB

Yeh I guess it's just about fluctuations, mine have always been small :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've always been a big smoker and my boobs aren't droopy at all!!...... YET!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Euronova

Just looked at the website for the ultrasound place on tuesday and they say they give free DVDs so I hope we get one :) I will bring a blank one with me just in case :) SO excited now!


----------



## SBB

Lou are you still smoking?! &#55357;&#56447;&#55357;&#56447;&#55357;&#56447;&#55357;&#56447;&#55357;&#56447;&#55357;&#56447;&#55357;&#57004;&#55357;&#57004;&#55357;&#56619;&#55357;&#56619;

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yay a DVD will be brilliant! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yes, I forgot to say, I realised I've seen the ILs and the BIL, and neither have said congratulations! :growlmad: They know I'm pregnant and have mentioned it, but no congrats!! How rude :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No Suz. I tried having the odd one at night after he was born but kept wanting more and more! Even though they say its ok to BF while smoking I didn't like the idea of it so haven't. I'm really hoping I don't start again but I still want one every single day :-( Even after 9 months of not smoking during pregnancy the craving never went! I used to dream about them! Can you remember?? :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Oh yes, I forgot to say, I realised I've seen the ILs and the BIL, and neither have said congratulations! :growlmad: They know I'm pregnant and have mentioned it, but no congrats!! How rude :growlmad:
> 
> X x x

How did they "mention it" without saying congrats???


----------



## Euronova

That's really rude! maybe they are Jel!
If i get a DVD I will do a little surprise video with a christmas music to announce it on Facebook :) I hope the baby plays ball and waves at the camera :) pushy parent already :haha:


----------



## SBB

That would be brilliant V! Photoshop an Xmas hat on it :haha: 

Lou I'm glad you're not smoking, I know it must be hard, you loved it so much!! I've had a few dreams where I've had a drag and then been really upset with myself! I don't think I'll ever go back... Now I whinge about people stinking when they've been for a fag :haha: typical ex smoker!! 

Well his parents came round and said 'Danny told us your news, that's a bit of a surprise' I don't know if they even said congrats when he told them. I heard his end of the convo and it sounded like they were mainly going on about money and were we ready for that? 
His bro and sil came today and his bro didn't mention it but she asked how I was feelin and that was it! No other mention. Their kids were there so perhaps they haven't told them... 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

I already had sag! I am old. But yeah now with no milk they are gross! Suz we have nuff milk for January maybe feb partly, not sure! V- so cool about the hb!


----------



## lisaf

well talked to my mom today.. my parents won't be helping us with a downpayment. They don't think we're ready to buy a house yet, need to be in better financial situation (I agree, but it still sucked to hear them say it).

Just feeling depressed because we're only in this mess because of our own choices you know? Feeling stupid and sad because I really don't know how we're going to manage when we're out of here. There is no way we can pay off my debt and save $40k in the next 2 years... then once we're out of here, we will be paying an arm and a leg in rent and won't be able to save much at all, or will be commuting etc.
my dad doesn't think buying a mobile home is a good idea at all, wants us to move out of the area and buy and communte (we'd still be out of our price range and spendin ga fortune on commuting... does he not realize that gas costs 400% more than what it did when he used to have to commute? .. and the childcare expenses for more than 8 hours a day are astronomical, we wouldn't get 2 free days a week with inlaws, and we'd be spending so much time driving and I already don't have enough hours in the day to do everything :( )
Just feeling sad and depressed about the situation.


----------



## Euronova

Sorry Lisa it sucks but maybe when your debts are sorted they will want to help you then as they won't feel like they are bailing you out. 

:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw Lisa :hugs: perhaps try and come up with a plan, your still got 2 years. Is it your fil that owns your place now? Is he 100% selling in 2 years? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Could you not get yourself in a position to buy it off your FIL in a couple of years with a mortgage Lisa?

Suz- what's up with your IL's? Wankers!! :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

I don't know Lou... It's like the 2nd one doesn't deserve congrats!! Well maybe I'll decide they don't deserve to see it :lol: 

Although when we told them about S his mums reaction was 'I didn't think you wanted kids' :shock: they're not exactly positive people!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

God they sound weird and very judgmental!
What a pain!


----------



## babyloulou

I'm sure they'll change their tunes when there's a gorgeous little bouncing baby to coo over!!! &#58650;&#58650;&#58650;&#58650;&#58650;&#58650;&#58650;&#58650;&#58650;&#58650;


----------



## SBB

Yeh I'm sure they will. Whatever, I only let them mildly irritate me now :haha: 

I've completed where's Wally! It's not a very long game! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I gave up on that! It buggered me again!!


----------



## babyloulou

Well obviously it "bugged" me again - NOT "buggered" me!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

cant afford to buy this house, plus its termite-ridden and only has one bath, needs a new roof, no insulation, needs new windows etc etc

and they have to sell then... something about the mortgage on this place or their place going from interest only to accelerated etc


----------



## lisaf

lol lou!!!


----------



## Euronova

:haha:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Lou! 

Lisa I think just try and come up with a new plan... And save save save! I know that's no fun but if you can show your parents you can be debt free I'm sure they'd be willing to help more. You can go through the details like location etc with them nearer the time... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I agree with Suz Lisa. You've got 2 years. You're not being chucked out any time soon. Don't get too down about it- just make a plan! Get your debts sorted and make a spending plan xx


----------



## kcw81

lisa sorry you are blue about the money sitch. I hope it all magically works out and you can save. maybe not magic, maybe actual effort and a little luck...:thumbup:

lou buggered means shagged right? hah.


----------



## babyloulou

It means shagged up the "wrong" hole Case! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Thanks girls, I'm honestly a little relieved they're not helping us right now, I just don't think I could ever ask them again, it really sucked to do it. The only other time I asked is when I was hysterical about childcare and affording it etc.
And my mom kind of threw that in my face. I have huge issues with rejection and it feels like rejection right now honestly. So even though they're right and I know it, it makes me feel like a kid called into the principals office if that makes sense.

Just need a little time to lick my wounds and pout, but you girls have helped with the pep talk :) Thanks!


----------



## kcw81

Lou! Bugger means up the ahole? Never knew that! Bugger off is even worse now to say!

Lisa that's what we r here for. :)

Suz yr inlaws should just act excited for u even if they aren't! Common knowledge really about baby announcements!


----------



## lisaf

Suz, is it possible they don't realize that you are excited? I always reserve my excitement until I'm sure the person telling me is happy about it :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Yep it sure does Case! Just remember that next time you tell Bob to "bugger off"! :haha:

That's it Lise- positive thinking! You can do it!!  Two years to get on it!! :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

Here is our safely cordoned off xmas tree!


----------



## lisaf

lol, love it Casey! :) We just put our tree up on the coffee table since Daniel isn't pulling himself up yet


----------



## kcw81

Do u guys have real trees down there or too spendy Lisa? I would think they would be expensive. Oregon has Xmas trees lining the roads practically they r everywhere.


----------



## lisaf

lol... kind of spendy here.. or at least the price has gone up lately. Our 4ft tree was $20. It was a noble fir though so a bit more expensive


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been on much over the weekend... only n my phone and it kept crashing!

Lisa :hugs: A lot can happen in 2 years. You'll be fine! :hug: 

Suz, sorry about the lack of enthusiasm from your ILs... 8 years ago when my Dad announced my sister was pregnant to the family at a meal in a chinese restaurant, the first thing my Gran said was "could someone pass the rice!":rofl: :rofl: 

I'm a bit down today... got home last night with a car full of stuff and a sleeping Lili only to find that there was an event at the church hall which meant I had to park 2 roads away... just highlighted how on my own I am when it comes to the everyday stuff... :cry:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Casey that's hilarious!! 

Jess :hugs: I'm sorry you feel down, it does totally suck :( 

Did you decide what to do at Xmas? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm going to Mums for Christmas day and to my Dads in Cornwall for boxing day to new year.... Joe has Lili on 23rd and 24th... He said it wasn't fair cos his family wouldn't see her... Ummmm... try not leaving me then!! GRRRRR... 

Casey, I love your babyproofed tree :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi girls, OH and I managed to have a few good conversations and I laid it all out. At least now he knows what he's dealing with and maybe the possibilty of honestly losing me and our family might open his eyes to what he needs to do. As always, I apprecitate everyone's thoughtful input. I'll let you know what happens at our next meeting with the counselor. I hope everyone is doing well! I miss you all! Xxxx


----------



## kcw81

Hi girls. Jess that sucks about parking! Pain in the butt. It does suck not having help but he never helped anyway!! But I understand the feeling is sad just knowing he isn't there. Hugs.

Hey guys what do u put on a baby in the crib to stop them from standing at night? Is it just ok that they can get up and play around in there or should they be under a tight sheet? Last night jimmy got up and was standing and then he toppled over and it scared him and he was all crying and helpless till I went in and set him back rightful position.


----------



## babyloulou

I don't think anything will manage to 'pin them down' once they can stand Case- think it's just par for the course until they get bored of it! Ben's not managed to stand in his sleeping bag yet though!

Jess and Marg- :hugs: Sorry for the crap men! :-(


----------



## lisaf

Casey - I think Lou has it right that they just have to get bored of it. They have to learn eventually, you know?



Ugh, I got my dad's email about the house thing and it kind of crushed me and made me really mad at the same time. He said 'I think you grew up thinking you can have whatever you want' ... uh... if I did, whose fault is THAT? :grr:
He also told us to just save and that we should buy a real house and maybe buy out of the area. He is just effing clueless about how much houses cost these days, how much gas costs, the issues with commuting in my area.... childcare costs (plus extra hours if we're commuting). I replied and ran all the numbers by him. 
I just want to say fine, I'll move to a cheaper area, then move there and never see him anymore, you know?

:( now I'm crying at my desk at work... ARGH


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh no, don't cry Lisa :hugs:

Thanks Lou.

Case, not sure I understand. Jimmers is standing in his crib...does he know how to get down or sit back down? If not, then you can show him how to bend his knees and get down, but other than that you can't do much until he figures it out.


----------



## kcw81

I am sorry Lisa. scolding words from dad. Like u need that. Hugs. 

Hi Marg- its dark in there and this is new to him- to be able to move in the crib- I just broke him of a sleep suit that doesn't allow turning. He is just scared and confused about how now with restless sleep he can actually totally move and it wakes him and he stands up. I think he will get used to it abd I did go in and comfort him. Poor sheltered jimmy!


----------



## SBB

Jimmy is working out his new freedom after being in his Straight jacket :rofl: 

You can't stop him standing, Sammuel fell a few times but soon learned... 

Marg I'm glad you had a good chat. Hopefully you can work it out. 

Jess tell joe to F off over his family not seeing Lili at Xmas! That's his fault and not yours! 

What else did I read? I can't remember! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh Lisa, sorry forgot you! That sucks he's said that... Don't be upset :hugs: 
Maybe just leave the conversation for now and talk to him when you've calmed down :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

hey all, i cant believe i have the time to get on here for a while. Im so sorry i dont keep in touch much, my time is just sooo consumed nowadays. 

Suz, have you had a scan yet to confirm how far you are? How is everything going> Well i hope. 

Casey, that pic of your child proof tree had me in stitches. :rofl:

Jess, hope your ok hunny. As suz said, tell OH to F Off. He lost the right to moan about time sharing with lilli when he turned into a total ass. 

Marg, are you having OH troubls to? Hope your ok sweet :hugs:

xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks girls.

Casey, since he's not used to it I would just go and comfort him and help him lay back down. A few times of that and he ought to get the picture. Jackson sometimes wakes up early and he'll whine for a few minutes and lay himself back down and go back to sleep.


----------



## TySonNMe

Laura, glad to see you're doing okay. I'm sure you have your hands full. I couldn't imagine a newborn plus Jackson!! You are awesome!


----------



## laura6914

AFM: chloe is coming along great. She started smiling tday which is so amazing. We have started her bedtime routine as she has such trouble settling for bed. It can take up to 3 hours on a bad bight to get her down but when she settles she only wakes once, may be twice max for a feed. 

Shae is still walking every now and then. He takes about 10/12 steps and then reverts to crawling. We are getting there though. His back teeth are still coming through so he can be grumpy at times. He has such a temper n him now to. If he cant get his own way he throws such a huge tantrum. Today he had a paddy and i laughed at him, but the more i laughed the worse he got screaming and shouting at me. All cause i told him 'no' to pulling at the christmas tree. :haha:


----------



## laura6914

sorry marg i was posting as you did :hugs:
It is a hand full at times but we are settling into a routine now which makes it so much easier. 

How are you hunny?

xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Laura, Jackson throw fits too when he can't get his way. At his one year checkup they said it's completely normal and it should peak at around 15 months. It's only because they know what they want but they just can't communicate it to you. Jackson threw a fit this morning because he wanted my cereal bowl and spoon from last night and he didn't get it. Once I rinsed it out and gave it to him, he was happy as a pig in mud.


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL same time again! I am fine...thank you for asking. Jackson is happy and healthy and that's all I could ask for.


----------



## lisaf

I can't imagine how you cope laura! :) :hugs:

So, this is the last on my topic of the house/parents thing. But I was talking to DH and I realized it was the lack of understanding from my dad in particular that is most upsetting. He replied to my long email about all the options and downsides/difficulties with each one with 'thanks for understanding why I couldn't help, you are thinking right, pay bills off, set aside money and you will get there' . 
The main point of my email was how expensive housing is down here and how we would need a $120k down payment to buy a real house like he suggested... or how we'd still need $80k to buy a real house out of town and what the expenses and travel time would be to commute to work. My dad really doesn't listen well sometimes :( :nope:
I didn't expect them to give me money or help me out.. its not about that.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Laura :hi: Nice to see you! Glad things are going well! Aww Shae's tantrums sound funny!! :haha: What bedtime routine are you doing? Is it working?

Casey- I love your "safety" tree! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lisa perhaps you should just leave it and talk to him face to face... 

Laura I'm glad you're getting on ok! I'm about 8.5 weeks, due 18th July ish. Not sure thats totally accurate but whatever! I should get my ticker sorted... 
Sammuel took 2 steps today too! He was stood and I just moved back and held my hands out and he stepped towards me :D 

Not looking forward to tantrums :haha: but yeh they're just communicating the only way they can I guess, and we just have to figure out what they want! 

X x x


----------



## laura6914

sounds like our lads are the same marg. Shae is exactly the same. This morning he had his toast. After ate that he threw a fit because he wanted my cornflakes. I caved i and shared them with him in the end. 

Lisa, are you having family trouble to hun?

Hey lou. Well we started last night. Bath at 7, bottle and bed. She FINALLY settled at 9. Woke for a bottle at 11:30. then again at 4 and got up at 7. We decided that 7 was perhaps a little to early so tonight we have done bath at 7, bought her downstairs and we are about to feed her now and put her to bed upstairs to see if she settles better. I know she is still so young but i will try ANYTHING to settled her for bed cause a 3 hour battle KILLS me. lol. 
How is little ben?

xx


----------



## babyloulou

The same!! 3 hour battle most nights and then up all night!! But hey- he's only 10 months old! :haha: :haha: :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

oh thats a nice month to be duesuz, just before the weather starts getting unbearable. lol. 
He just wants his own way all the time, and needs to realise he cant always get his own way. I think though with him teething it makes him 10xs worse. 

Right ladies im off to battle with little miss, wish me luck and if i have time ill pop back on. :thumbup:

I miss you girls. 

xx


----------



## laura6914

oh lou i shouldnt laugh. :) i hope it gets easier for you, at some point :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Suz - I won't be seeing my dad again for several months, probably a year. This is a recurring issue with him, its not important enough to push him on it. If it comes up during a phone call with him I'll try to explain better what I was saying. My dad lives in his own world sometimes. He commented a while back that he was glad we put Daniel in daycare because his friends kept their child at home instead of daycare, and now their kids live back home with them again :rofl: Things work a little differently in my dad's mind than in reality.


----------



## laura6914

well im back sooner than expected. I 'think' i have a settled baby. :)

How come you dont see your dad for long periods of time lisa? Im guessing he lives far away. That has made be chuckle his insight on daycare :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lol, my dad is a character in many many ways.... he also thought for a while that salmon was the cure for everything. Even wanted me to put some on my eczema because he felt it would cure it (remind you of the windex from My Big Fat Greek Wedding? :rofl:)... he also insisted my eczema was stress-related despite never having had eczema himself.
He also liked to go on and on about how great it was that he and I could talk about the fact that I was having sex... talked on and on to the point that I could never get a word in edge-wise :haha:
Ugh, I love him but he's so frustrating too!

My dad lives about a 10 hour drive from me. Not easy for us to make with a baby, and he's taking care of my brother so he can't really come down here too often either.


----------



## Euronova

Had so much fun at the scan! Clearly got a stubborn little one. It kept moving into te wrong position, had to go for a walk, shake my bottom, etc but in the end we got loads of pictures and nearly 20 min of DVD :haha:
Will post pictures when back home and will edit the DVD down as I doubt anyone would want to watch it all again! All looking great my NT measurement was really low at 1.3 and I am now 4 days ahead (although I doubt I ovulated that early) but I fon't care it sounds good to me, so now 12w+2d :D


----------



## TySonNMe

V - glad your scan went well! Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## SBB

Yay v! Can't wait to see pics :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

So here are a couple of the pictures from the scan today :) so so excited. I've got to watch the whole DVD back and try and select the best moments.
Hi Everyone:
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7025/6505075167_835c413e64_o.jpg
Sucking my thumb:
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7167/6505074921_27e393122e_o.jpg

oh and Lisa, your dad sounds just like mine... ALWAYS right... you still have quite a bit of time ahead of yourself, who know what can happen in 2 years, just try and do your best to sort your finances and re-evaluate the situation nearer the time... i Know it's hard not to know what the future will hold but I am sure you will find a solution :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw it's so cute!!! :) 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

great pics Veron!! :)

And thanks :hugs: you're right, I don't know what can happen in a few years but its mostly the anxiety about not knowing that gets to me :)


----------



## kcw81

Yay V! So glad things are looking good in there! Hi everyone. Ordered a new iPod today - had to. Driving me nuts trying to play words with blinking screen. Jimmy walks around now using a push car. It's funny like an old man with a walker. Suz that is do exciting about Samuels standing and steps!


----------



## kcw81

Here is Jimmy using his choo choo train to walk. HE can go long ways but he has to have a straight pathway which is tough in the clutter! What talent, like an old man!

https://youtu.be/RmfHVIzxVhs


----------



## SBB

Wow he can walk!! That's amazing! Go jimmy :) 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

awwwww, love the video! look at him go! :)


----------



## Euronova

Wow your little ones are growing so fast! I can't believe they are standing/walking already!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Case he's so good at it!!! Expert walker! He's really fast! :thumbup: 

We took an almost identical video yesterday! Although Ben is rubbish at it compared to Jimmy!! :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eAyIP0d3l8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## SBB

So cute Ben! I forgot all about Sammuels walker, it's just sat in the corner :dohh: I'll see if he wants to play with it tomorrow...

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Lou they're brothers! So funny . Yeah jimmys gotten great at it just lately. So funny how all of a sudden it's like magic they can finally do a difficult task easily. I can't wait till he can walk fully!


----------



## Onelildream

KC, Lou!!! That's adorable!


----------



## SBB

What do you know - Sammuel can walk too :happydance: 

Will post a vid... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/b06a7dea.mp4

It's hard with so much stuff everywhere! Excuse the piles of crap in the hall I was sorting out the washing and I sling it everywhere :haha: 

I love that he stops for a quick dance to the music at the beginning! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Too adorable!!!! 
Suz- how are you feeling?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili can't even crawl yet! :( Although she is blowing kisses! :)


----------



## SBB

I feel awful still V! I felt ok this morning, for about 20 mins :haha: How about you? 

Jess blowing kisses is so cute!! :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Good morning girls. Things don't seem to be getting much better for me and OH...wondering if we can even make it though the holidays at this point. I'm starting to realize just how much I was holding back and now that I refuse to hold back anymore, I get pissed at him all the time. He is just so uninvolved and is being a space cadet about Jackson. I know it's not that important but last night he said he'd wash out the bottles so I didn't and he still hadn't done them this morning when I needed them and I got angry. Then I told him to give Jax a pancake for breakfast while I finished getting ready for work and he made it for him, but didn't bother to put a bib on him or roll his sleeves up so Jax got syrup and milk on his shirt and syrup all over his sleeves. I had to run upstairs and change his outfit even though I was already running late. then while I'm driving to work OH wants to call and say he doesn't think the relationship is going to work out. Ugh, I was still trying to calm myself down from this morning so I told him I'm not talking about this right now and we hung up. I can't have a decent covnersation in such a crappy state of mind. 

Sorry for the rant...but years of holding back is starting boiling over. I can see that I won't be able to depend on him for much, not that I could that much before either.


----------



## SBB

Ugh I'd be so annoyed about that too. Wtf is with calling you while you're driving to say its not working either? what an idiot. 

I get pissed off with little things like that too, not having done stuff he said he would and then you need it. And the bib thing is just stupid.. FFS! 

:hugs: maybe calm down and reassess. If you decide to not get through the holidays, what will happen? Will he move out? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

i know helping out is a major thing but men are so bad at saying they will do something and then don't... is that the only issue or are there other things too? If really he wants things to work, he will have to step up to the mark but that is a different story.
Try and talk when the daily things annoying you are not so fresh in your mind so you can really talk about the relationship.


----------



## TySonNMe

It's easier for him to leave...he can go to his Mom's house. I would gladly leave but I would prefer Jackson stay with me and he sleeps like crap in a pack n play so I'd have to buy a new crib or tote his old one. I've looked at a few places online and I would imagine I could get in one fairly quickly as I have very good credit. the other day after our heart ot heart he said maybe it would be good for me to go out and date so that he could get jealous and it might make him step up. What a moronic thing to say. If you can't step up after I've been practically begging for you to do so after a handful of years, why would you do it because I'm dating someone else? I wouldn't plan on dating for a long time anyway...I want time to myself to heal and find myself again. And trust that the next man will not have the qualities that OH had that I do not want or are not compatible with me. Why would I go back to that?


----------



## TySonNMe

V, there's definitely more than just that...that is a minor annoyance compared to some of the other sh!t he's pulled. The past two weekends he was AWOL. Yep, disappeared. The first weekend he went out drinking with his friend and when he hadn't shown up or called by 10am, I took off to my mom's house with Jackson and diverted all his calls to my voicemail. Last weekend, he went to one of his girl friend's Christmas party and didn't come back until 6a...I met him at the door and told him to leave...finally after an hour and practically yelling at him, he left. I don't even get mad anymore...I don't cry...I have no emotion whatsoever. That's what I learned with the counselor. I am emotionally empty on the inside when it coems to OH and this relationship. Jackson on the other hand is my ray on sunshine in all the darkness. He brings so much joy and happiness to me and I cry for that...I cry for him, like I am now because I don't want my pain to touch him. Little bugger runs to give me a open mouthed kiss every morning when I drop him off for school...it warms my heart!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well tuesday went for a big walk with the dogs when i got back went straight the loo when i wiped i had some blood yesterday and today nothing tuesday i was 10dpo could it of been implantation x x can't believe your bbys are all nearly walking woopp sbb big congrats hun woopp x x


----------



## SBB

Thanks Caz, hope it was IB! 

Marg that's ridiculous he just disappeared. Do you think he's cheating? I don't blame you for being over it And emotionless. What a ridiculous thing to say about dating... Honestly what is going through his head?! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

oh dear... i just could not cope with someone going AWOL... that is the one thing that would make it the end for me. I am not controlling but in a couple, I like to be able to know where my partner is (not like literally all the time but definitely if not there in the evening/night) and I expect my partner to want to know where I am too!
my sister's first marriage broke because her husband starting disappearing... it's just such a coward thing to do especially if they don't admit to doing anything... so then why do they have to do it in the first place.
i can relate to the empty emotionally, i was in a 5 year relationship when i lived in France and i told my partner for 2 years that i was not happy, i was crying, yelling... everything, then on our anniversary, i woke up and i realised i did not want to celebrate... that was it... i did not shed a tear afterwards, not even when he finally moved out... i had cried all i could... if you have reached that point maybe time off is the best answer, if you miss him or he misses you then later on you might be able to re-construct something, or you will just be happier but apart... :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Thanks V...I'm glad someone can relate. That's exactly how I felt...I cried everything out for the relationship years ago and I have nothing left. I sat back and let him run the relationship into the ground and kept my mouth shut about it until now. I remember thinking that too a couple of years ago...I was just going to stop caring and he wouldn't be able to hurt me and I remember distinctly thinking that he would run it into the ground. Oh, if I would have known then what I know now I would have never had Jackson but hindsight is 20/20 isnt it? I don't regret having him, but I know that it's hard on kids no matter what age.

About the disappearing, it's highly suspicious obviously, but I don't know or care if he is cheating. Hell, it wouldn't surprise me though. I'm just over it. Supposedly, his father had some mental health issues and he may have them also but he's being stubborn about going to the doctor to be diagnosed and/or medicated. I don't know if that would help the relationship though...there's too much to change. I wish he could just imagine if I stepped out on him like that...as often as he does and just disappear and leave him with Jackson...not call to say where I am or how is Jackson...not even worry about him. That I don't understand...that bothers me...for that I could just punch him right in the face. But mothers I think are wired so much differently than fathers.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm so sorry he's being such an idiot Marg :-( The AWOL thing would be it for me too! My ex used to do that all the time- I would never put up with it now! On a bright side it sounds like you and Jackson will thrive without him! X


----------



## TySonNMe

Absolutely Lou, he and I will be fine. I just had a gander at the child custody forms...ugh, what a pain. I strongly believe we can work out a parenting plan though without having a custody battle. I just hate the thought of filling out all this paprework LoL Good thing is I don't need him or his money...I have paid for probably 95% of all Jackson's needs since he was born anyway other than daycare which we split.


----------



## SBB

I had an ex top that used to make me cry and scream for about 2 years, the day we properly spilt I didn't shed a tear cos I was over it! I think it's a clear sign you're not in love any more :( 
But it sounds like you'd be just fine without him! Does he have another child? What's that relationship like? 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

He does...he has a 10-year-old son from his previous marriage. He lives with his mother up North so he comes down for the summers, but that's about the only time they see each other. It's difficult because he's older and he's in school. There was talk of him moving down next year to spend the school year with his Dad. They spend time together but OH was preoccupied with work as usual. Plus at his son's age they're more into their friends than their parents so he was always playing at the neighbor's house.

Thank you girls for listening and for being my sounding board. I don't want to have a lot of bitterness about him or have a tit for tat attitude. I just want to go my own way and find my happiness again.


----------



## lisaf

:hugs: I was in a relationship where I begged and pleaded with him to improve things before he lost me. And yeah, in the end it was easier to let go because I had done my grieving for the relationship while in it.

My husband is extremely forgetful about stuff like washing bottles. I have to beg him/nag him to do it and he's such a procrastinator that he always forgets. Pisses me off because I feel like its him saying he has better things to do with his time and leaves it for me.
How can they function in this world but then be so incompetent and stupid about certain stuff that we managed to learn or figure out. UGH


----------



## TySonNMe

I agree Lisa. It probably wouldn't have bothered me if he wouldn't have said leave it so he could do it. If that were the case I would have done it before going to bed. Like I said, it's just monir annoyances that I used to biet my tongue and not say anything and now I feel like 've just been let loose in an MMA fight and I'm going to bite his head off...he'd better watch out LoL So many things used to be on my shoulders to make the relationship tranquil and tolerable and I refuse to do this anymore. I'm not biting my tongue to pacify him or the situation anymore.


----------



## lisaf

TySonNMe said:


> I agree Lisa. It probably wouldn't have bothered me if he wouldn't have said leave it so he could do it. If that were the case I would have done it before going to bed. Like I said, it's just monir annoyances that I used to biet my tongue and not say anything and now I feel like 've just been let loose in an MMA fight and I'm going to bite his head off...he'd better watch out LoL So many things used to be on my shoulders to make the relationship tranquil and tolerable and I refuse to do this anymore. I'm not biting my tongue to pacify him or the situation anymore.

Yeah, I watched my mom become a very bitter woman because she shouldered everything herself. I told my DH from day 1 that I would not be a martyr... that I would bitch and moan and complain because I loved him too much to let resentment build and destroy our relationship. Because once that builds up, its really too late, I don't know if I could ever fix it, you know?


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, my mother was the same...she let 20 some odd years of resentment build up and when they divorced she was a very bitter woman for several years. She's much more calm now though that she let it go. I don't thin kyou can fix it while still in the relationship...I don't think I can. I need to be away from him, away from the aggrevation, away from all the little things he does that irk me.


----------



## Onelildream

Hi all. Sorry to hear all that marg. that sucks

Suz- love the booty shake before he walks! So adorable

Lisa- sorry the house thing didn't work out. :( houses are ridiculous there! Hubs brought up that house I love again. I told him to stop! It's killing me!

I have laryngitis! It makes it difficult to tell the kids anything when another is talking or Connor is jibber jabbering! If he's crying, forget about it! No one can hear me at all


----------



## kcw81

Sorry Marg hugs to u. I Hope if u end it he will support u financially!! Think he will?


----------



## Onelildream

Oh and V I love the scan pics and the announcement! How wonderful!


----------



## Euronova

my mum is traumatised i put a santa hat on an unborn baby lol... she does not get that it's a twist on last year's card with the pets (actually she found it even worse when i said that as she said children are not like pets lol)...
Truth is we are so obsessed with our pets, a lot of children prob don't get as much attention and care as we give them so can't be a bad thing that i want to do the same (and I am sure more) for our child lol :)


----------



## babyloulou

We're the same with our dogs V- I love them to death and they are my babies! I do feel guilty at the lack of attention they get since Ben has come! Our Labrador has always been the baby and he is not keen on there being a new one!!! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol... can't believe that traumatized her


----------



## Euronova

I feel guilty already as i have not been walking them as much (Oliver is doing it nearly everyday) but in January i am planning to get back to the gym and walk the dogs more.
...you know.... when I will be over-energised with that elusive glow.... :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol.. yeah, I was unable to walk my dog because I couldn't pick up his poop without puking... for the whole pregnancy. I tried to do it anyway but ended up puking in the gutter between 2 cars :rofl:
He only got walks if DH would come with me... poor guy!


----------



## Euronova

I am really lucky, Oliver is great at taking over stuff, he has been doing the washing up and walking the dogs everyday, he also does most of the food shopping and cooking... I do feel very very lucky and he is always keen to look after me... he is a keeper ;)


----------



## TySonNMe

V, I'm glad he's helping you out with the shopping, etc. 

Casey, he would if I asked but I don't need him to be okay financially. I'm sure he'll split whatever Jax expenses there would be..diapers, daycare, etc. Very rough...we had another argument and it ended badly. We apologized after the fact, so it's okay now but jeez. I wish I had a crystal ball sometimes.


----------



## Peach Blossom

for those who might be able to make it...
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/9e5abbf2.jpg


----------



## SBB

:hugs: marg... 

V Danny took over the cats last time I was pregnant, and now they love him more!!! They were our babies... They still are but it has changed.

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

V, I loved the Santa hat!! Fab pics from the scan! Xx


----------



## SBB

Aw cute Jess! I'll try and make it :D

Will wank face be there? If he is I can't promise I won't kick him in the face! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha :rofl: yes he will be there... Supposedly, but his family are all telling that date is tricky for them...WTF?!! Anyway, I'll have people there to hold you, my brother and sister back!! Haha :)


----------



## lisaf

Wish I could come Jess! Any new developments? When is your next counseling session?


----------



## Euronova

Might try and come too, would be nice to meet some of you and Lili! :) won't look forward to meeting the Tool... but I can understand it would be important that he is there for Lili :)
I am happy with posting the pictures and now a lot of people I wanted to tell have found out and it's nice to have their reactions, my mum is coming round to it... she is not really into internet or anything, I have some really great friends on Facebook and being an expat it is the best way to keep in touch.


----------



## kcw81

Jess that's so cute! Who's pickles?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Pickles is the panda. There is a series of books called Lili & Pickle, that I found after she was born!


----------



## TySonNMe

Jess, I wish I could make it LoL! It'll be fine I think...just remember Lili is the reason you all are there.


----------



## babyloulou

UKers there's a program just starting on Watch+1 about the pros and cons of extended breastfeeding called "extraordinary breastfeeding" incase anyone's interested xx


----------



## SBB

Don't think I have that channel, I only have freeview ...


----------



## babyloulou

I've sky plussed it so not sure if it's worth watching or not yet!

Ben didn't sleep at all last night- only had an hour and a half all night- then only 40 minutes sleep today so I was hoping he'd conk out tonight but he's woken every 15 minutes since 9pm so far :-( :cry: :cry:


----------



## SBB

Ugh Lou :( is he better? Are you trying pupd yet? 

:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No we just find it so hard to start any form of training cos he's just so hysterical :-( He literally wakes up and instantly screams and screams- he can go for hours - I really doubt any sleep training would work for him :shrug:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I think I've seen that programme before... it's more of a freak show, but quite interesting... 

Poor Puss is ill.... he's been kept in by the vet for 2 days... :( :cry: I just don't think I'll be able to cope if I lose him too...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, I just don't want to say about Ben anymore... I just wish there was something someone could do.... Have you tried asking super nanny? You can ask her anything on her website and they get back to you with specialist advice. I'm not talking about going on tv you understand!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

One thing we are trying with Daniel as he started to wake up more often is we put a stuffed animal in his crib for a comfort object. He's been getting hysterical when we leave the room and so far this is helping us.
I know you co-sleep Lou, so I know thats not really your issue :(


----------



## babyloulou

He's in his cot for the first part until we go to bed Lisa. I only co-sleep out of necessity. He doesn't sleep next to me either so I'd rather he was in his cot! He's got a teddy bear and a comforter in with him but he's not interested in them!

Jess- I think Supernanny is off the "it's bedtime darling" and then sitting by the cot and then each night moving further away.... when we tried the keeping him in the cot thing he screamed for 5 hours straight :-(


----------



## Onelildream

Lou- seriously, I don't want to scare you, but I heard of a story just last week; a mom was experiencing the SAME EXACT THING and FINALLY the drs took her seriously and they found out that the baby had a hole in his heart. When he would lay down, it would exert pressure or something and become painful....so really he never ever wanted to sleep. I SERIOUSLY think something is wrong......and you HAVE to FORCE your pediatrician to listen!!! His behavior is not normal!!!! Didn't you have a hole in your heart too?


----------



## babyloulou

No I didn't Chell. He has a really rapid heartbeat and his breathing is considered too fast to be normal too but they've checked him over and x-rayed his chest and said he's fine :shrug:


----------



## TySonNMe

That's so odd Lou...I don't know how you cope with such little sleep even though I'm sure you're probably used to it by now.


----------



## Onelildream

Oh Lou! I just get so irked. Surely the doctors are missing something! I'm so sorry. :( :hugs:


----------



## Euronova

Lou - so sorry you did not sleep well et again. I know you talked about logging his sleeping pattern but surely if you showed that to a doctor repeatedly they would do something more? 

Had a bit of fun doing a video with extracts from the scan, out of the 20 mins i didn't keep much at all and it's a bit too short now but at least it's action packed! 
if you have a chance have a look, this is my first iMovie attempt so be kind!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ngs1dOii4qo


----------



## SBB

V that is SO cute! I love it! 

The only constructive criticism :D I would give is maybe have each 'scene' fading out, so it doesn't jerk from one pic to the next... Do you know what I mean? 

It's such an awesome thing to have! Wish the nhs did them... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Aww thanks, i think the clips are so short that i am not sure i can that on top of the rest :) but I agree it would be better :) I could also have put some sound, although i could not decide what to put on!
I have to say Harley street is definitely star treatment, she even had a gadget so the gel was all nice and warm. And she really talked us through everything she was seeing, like where the stomach was, the bladder, the brain's hemisphere all sort of little explanation that made it much more interesting for us.
Got the results today from the NT combined test and my risks are really really low so all good so far :) also noticed on her report that she said the cord had 3 blood vessels, so if she has seen that I am sure she saw the sex! and actually at time she was hiding that end of the screen when the baby was lying down so I think she saw for sure... she did say "he" once so that would confirm our predictions :)


----------



## Euronova

Actually all my transitions are gone! it was supposed to go from a film strip to another...


----------



## SBB

I am not sure they can tell at 12 weeks can they?! I thought around 15/16 earliest... 

Maybe put one of your fave songs with it? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

that is with the transitions.. somehow they disappeared on the last export. She said she can tell at 75% but they policy is not to tell as it's not a high enough percentage and we are team yellow!! i am sure she saw though.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z906ctssSvg


----------



## TySonNMe

V, that is really good! What a great scan!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I love that V! If I send you my dvd from Lili can you do one for me too please?!! :) xx


----------



## Euronova

Sure I would love to! Just make a copy of the DVD for me. I am not very good at it but hopefully i can work something similar (prob better even as i am discovering new stuff by the minute), if you have a music you like i can add that to it too, just give me the name etc :) if you send me a PM i can give you my address.


----------



## babyloulou

That's so cute V :flower:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks V! Yo'd think being married to a film maker he would have done it by now! I'm sure yours will be better anyway!! xx :hugs:


----------



## Onelildream

Woke up to what I can only describe as lochia. :happydance: if that means af is on her way I am very excited!!!! Almost 6 stinking months! How was your first af? Heavy or lochia like? Watery-ish? Sorry but I'm just wondering if it's what I'm hoping or not...


----------



## babyloulou

Mine was just normal blood Chell but very very very heavy!! :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

Is it blood tinged though? If so it definitely sounds like the start of AF! :thumbup:


----------



## Onelildream

Yes. Pink. I reaaaaaaally hope it is bc I'm already behind schedule on getting pregnant. :rofl:


----------



## kcw81

Yeah chell! Hope u start bleeding all the way today! HA! Crazy to say that. 

Very cool V!

Hi y'all I got my new iPod but now I can't use my thumbs because they are bandaged! My hands are so fricking dry this winter they are cracking. Baby care and all that goes with it is the culprit. I need to get medical gloves and fill them with petroleum and wear them overnight. Anyone else get super dry hands? I quit even washing them anymore cuz it makes it so much worse!


----------



## SBB

Ugh Casey mine are so dry too!! One really hurts and is all cracked :( 

Yay Chell I hope it's AF! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

It sucks cuz we use our hands all day and are trying to keep things clean! Mine bleed too and I get blood on things when I didn't realize they cracked!


----------



## babyloulou

Yes my hands are the same- thought it was just my eczema but maybe it's just washing my hands all the time like you guys! :-( I've bought 6 tubes of Nutrogena Swiss hand stuff though- I've put one on each sink, one by my bed and one in my change bag. I've been putting it on constantly and after every hand wash- my hands are nearly better x


----------



## lisaf

I make DH wash pump parts/bottles/dishes etc whenever I can because my eczema gets so much worse with all the hand-washing.
My eczema used to be so bad I'd have to wrap my hands in gauze.

I think getting gloves and using them religiously for any and all dish-washing is a good start, and lotion after EVERY hand wash is also good.


V- that video is so stinkin cute!!! I love the transition ones, but the clips you got were so amazing, better than anything I saw!!! lol! :) I think at 14 weeks my OB had a guess but wouldn't tell us.
I think at 12 weeks it would be a nub guess.


So girls, not sure if I told you before, but last week when my SIL checked on Daniel during his nap, she said he was sleeping on his side and the bottom leg was totally purple. She rolled him onto his back and rubbed the leg and the color came back.

I called the doc and they said as long as everything is ok now, no need to bring him in, but if it keeps happening, make an appt. 

Well SIL just called DH and told him that it just happened again. I told our daycare lady about it and he only sleeps on his back at her place and she's never seen it. He wakes up more at night for us than he used to and its possible thats why? (though he doesn't wake up for my SIL when this is happening - we can't see at night due to the sleep bag) 
... 
I don't know what to think or do... I can call the doctor but I have never seen this happen personally and part of me wonders if SIL is exagerrating or freaking out over nothing? WE loosened the elastic on his cloth diapers last weekend in case that was the issue (and he wears disposable at night so if thats responsiblbe for his night wakings, it would rule out the cloth diapers as a cause). I kind of feel like its something the doc will just poke and prod and say its not a big deal... I don't want him subjected to invasive teests based on my SIL's word (she is afterall the person who went through 5 disposables claiming they were defective because they wouldn't stick when there was nothing wrong with them).
she also checks in on him every 10 minutes during his naps, so maybe this happens more often but he moves on his own and it gets better but nobody else would notice?


----------



## kcw81

If the doc says its not a big deal then it prob is ok Lisa! It never happened to you - maybe wait and see if it keeps happening to sil or if it actually ends up doing it at night too. His leg just fell asleep it sounds like! When he is a little more agile in a month he will move around more to shift dont u think?


----------



## kcw81

Every 10 mins Lisa! Wow!


----------



## lisaf

I don't dare check on him when he's napping as I'm afraid he'll wake up, lol! 
I don't want to blow off what she said, but I am having trouble believing her... thing is the doc/nurse said it sounded ok now, but it if keeps happening to bring him in. I just don't see what they're going to do though?


----------



## lisaf

my friend just suggested we have SIL take a picture of it... which is a great idea.. because then I can see how bad it is and I can also show the doctor since I haven't seen it myself I don't know how to describe it to them or how much to push them etc...


----------



## kcw81

Yeah seriously it seems like a flukey thing- did u google it? Lemme check.


----------



## lisaf

lol... googling it is how my husband found my thread on BnB :)


----------



## kcw81

I read that babies under 1 yr have immature circulations which is why their hands and feet are cold and it gets better as they grow. This might be causing purple leg . It sounds like it should get better over time in any case since he will shift more too in a few months.


----------



## SBB

I think get her to take a pic and see... Can't see what the doctor would even do? If its bad in the photo then talk to them again. :shrug: 

Lou 6 hand creams!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol don't laugh Suz! I don't even know how many creams I have around the house/in bags, lol.
Not only that but I have probably 4 chapsticks and 5 pairs of tweezers :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

We've got 5 sinks!! :shock: :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh god Lisa I honestly reckon I've got about 50 lipbalms :blush:


----------



## SBB

5 sinks? That's just showing off!! 

Actually yeh I've probably got 10 body moisturisers in the bathroom, most are almost empty - why can't I just finish one then move on?! 

And loads of those little vaselines and various other lip balms. And probably at least 5 hand creams now I think about it! 

So I'm just as bad as you two! :haha:

X x x


----------



## SBB

5 sinks? That's just showing off!! 

Actually yeh I've probably got 10 body moisturisers in the bathroom, most are almost empty - why can't I just finish one then move on?! 

And loads of those little vaselines and various other lip balms. And probably at least 5 hand creams now I think about it! 

So I'm just as bad as you two! :haha:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! They're just annoying to clean!! :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

lol, wow thats a lot of sinks... though if I think about it my mom's house has 11 :rofl:

I told you guys my husband's annoying habit of not finishing stuff and making me the one who has to finish it?


----------



## babyloulou

What like you've just done with that post.....? :rofl:

"Mrs Half-a-Story Lisa" :haha:


----------



## SBB

My mum has an extremely annoying habit of not wanting to finish things. It's really bad with food. Once she ate these chocolates out of our fridge, SHE'D bought them for Danny, let's say they were maltesers (can't remember!) and she literally left one in the pack and did it all back up again! :haha: 

If we go for dinner and have olives or something shared, no one will eat the last one! I wait about 2 mins then go for it :haha:

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lmao... just trying to avoid repeating stories I've told you before, lol!
He does stuff like open the new tub of butter before the old one is finished... there is usually about 2 tablespoons worth left and he leaves it. I tell him its wasteful and he says 'no its not, you'll eat it'. Does the same thing with bags of chips/crisps... he opens the bag to get the freshest ones, the unbroken ones and leaves the other ones for me. It actually really irks me at times and is so freakin rude.

Anyway, he even does it with toilet paper rolls! Puts a new one on and takes the old one off, puts it on the back of the toilet and there are still 10-20 sheets left on it!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! That is quite annoying Lisa! But also quite funny! :haha: I just got a mental image of your OH chuckling in the corner eating his nice fresh bag of crisps while you're there in the other corner eating the scraps with steam coming out of your ears! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Lisa that's funny! But I don't have to put up with it :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Lou! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Lol... not far from the truth Lou! :haha:

Its just sooo obnoxious... if I refuse to eat the stuff he decides isn't worth his time thereby showing that he's being wasteful, he says 'I'm not the one wasting it, you're the one who didn't eat it'. Makes me want to bang my head against the wall!


Jess - saw your FB status whats the latest?


----------



## Euronova

too funny!!! definitely have far too many creams i started but never finished!!! same with shower gels... my bathroom is full of bottle of things i don't want to use anymore but can't throw away cause still half full!
eewwww..... cat has killed her first mouse.... now that explain what she was doing racing around under the bed chirping! I had my pregnancy pillow on the floor and can't be sure the mouse didn't go on it... so now i've got to wash it all as there is no way i will hug that pillow now :sick:


----------



## babyloulou

I saw the photo on Facebook V! As much as I hate seeing things having been killed the picture was amazing! Coffee looked so proud!!


----------



## Euronova

She is is definitely one proud cat today :) so far she has been bringing us feathers nearly every night.. we thought that was really cute, you should have seen how proud she is running upstairs with a big feather in her mouth chirping :haha: i am not too sure what to think of her graduating to live preys.... but i guess that was only a matter of time!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies, 

Those of your with sore hands here is a trick my dad told me. Slather your hands in moisturiser at night, cover them in cling film and then put a pair of gloves on.... leave over night and your hands will be good as new! :hugs: 

Had another counselling session tonight... Still doesn't want to be with me... still doesn't know why... sick of this. I'm going to file for divorce... 

He's got Lili tonight.... she has a fever of 39.2... I didn't know whether to let her go, but I guess he has to look after her whilst she ill at some point.... Hate this... hate unsettling her for his sake... hate that he makes me feel guilty that I'm the one controlling when he sees her.... I've tried so hard not to be angry, but I'm so cross tonight.... :hissy: :hissy: :cry:


----------



## kcw81

Lisa that's funny. My dh has an aversion to toilet paper rolls that still have sheets left too! He likes having the big fat roll to be on the safe side i guess in case there is a lot of wiping to do? 

I just put saracha sauce on my burrito and I don't know why and my mouth is on fire and so is my belly! We didn't have any salsa. It tasted good but now I am in pain!


----------



## kcw81

Sorry Jess posting same time. Hugs to you. Yeah divorce sounds like the next step here.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Joe used to do the opposite... finish the butter and put the empty tub back in the fridge! :hissy:


----------



## Euronova

awww Jess, he is an absolute tool, don't put yourself through more pain and sorrow if he is not even wanting to stay with you anyway. What does the councellor says?


----------



## Peach Blossom

She says that the way he has done this is brutal and that he seems to be recreating history. She agrees that I need to have an answer. I need to know what went wrong, what he wants thats different for my own piece of mind.... I'm just so sad about all this... :cry:


----------



## kcw81

I am glad she is talking sense and is on your side Jess. Brutal is right! Its so crazy how selfish and a bad person he is being when he used to be sorta decent.


----------



## babyloulou

Jess :hugs:

What did Joe say when she said he was being brutal??


----------



## SBB

Jess I'm sorry :hugs: it does seem that divorce is the only option really :( I know it's the hardest thing but I think you'll be happier in the long run... 

Danny uses all the toilet paper but about 2 sheets, just so you can't quite see the card roll. He then pretends he didn't realise he'd used it all :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

He just nodded and "acknowledged" it.... :cry:


----------



## Euronova

i think unless you take control and make decisions and file for divorce, he will not react or even try to explain himself... i just can't believe how little consideration he has for your feelings... I mean fair enough he wants out, but he has been your partner for many year and has fathered a child with you... he must care about not hurting you! You have done nothing to hurt him, why is he not feeling more guilty about hurting you??? Even just out of respect for the mother of his child?? What a selfish, self centred b*stard!


----------



## SBB

I totally agree with V I can't believe how little he seems to care. He is a pig. 

I definitely want to kick him in the face at Lilis party. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'll hold him for you Suz!! :thumbup: And Ben is a really good hair puller!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's been asleep for two and a half hours after going to bed really easily......!!! :happydance: 

(hope I'm not jinxing it!!)


----------



## Euronova

I am sure between us we could set a few dogs on him and make sure he does not father any more child! :twisted:


----------



## kcw81

Yikes V! Lou that's great! Please stay asleep Ben!! You can do it!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: love you girls. He was asking about her party today and who was going... When I told him he grimaced.... I can happily tell you it will be pure hell for him!! :)


----------



## lisaf

aw Jess, sorry he can't seem to give you the answers you need. Maybe one day that will come, in the meantime, if you can reconcile yourself to not having the answers it may be easier on you. (I had to do that with an ex... just accept things, and I did get the closure I needed years later when he called me out of the blue to apologize.. so random)

I'm guessing he doesn't really understand or know whats going on inside his own head. Because if he knew why he was feeling this way then he's an even bigger jackass for not sharing with you.

You deserve better and this limbo is not good for you. It sounds like its time to move on.
I'm sad for you though, it must still be hard even though he's making the decision an easy one (if that makes sense).

I'm surprised he has the ability to feel discomfort about what he's doing! Shocked!


----------



## lisaf

oh, and Daniel has a doc appt at 4:30 today.


----------



## kcw81

How'd the doc go Lisa? 

We just got back from stopping by dh Christmas party. Jimmy met all bob's co workers and he didn't bawl in anyone's face so it was a success! He did pretty good considering how loud it was and all these new faces in his face. Dh is still there making the rounds and prob getting drunk. He has a ride thankfully. I can't believe Xmas is next weekend! My sister is coming to stay with us and she hasn't seen Jims since he was newborn. I'm excited.


----------



## kcw81

Ugh dh just got home an hour and a half late and reeked of beer. He never ever goes out so I should give him a pass but I am pissed and disgusted and was a bitch to him . Ugh. If he was going to stay late to drink lots he should have just admitted it instead of making me think he was all grown up now and would be home at 9.


----------



## lisaf

aw thats exciting Casey! :)

The doc's was ok.. he couldn't detect any noticable issues and Daniel is just so darned healthy and happy and thriving that he really can't see what would be the issue. He called a consult over to a vascular specialist and we're getting an ultrasound done just to look for any abnormalities that could cause a blockage or pinch a vessel etc. My SIL had gotten a picture of it though so we showed that to the doc and he could see how bad it was (and apparently it has been worse than this when she's caught it before, she just didn't want to let it get worse so she snapped the picture and straightened him out so the color could come back).
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/misc012-1.jpg


----------



## lisaf

one more pic https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/misc011.jpg


----------



## kcw81

Oh yikes! It's purple for real. Are u worried?


----------



## lisaf

I was more worried before the doc saw him. The doc can't see anything wrong really... if it was heart-related (one of the things that came up on google) he said it would show in other ways like poor weight gain etc and wouldn't just be one leg/extremity etc.
It may be a bad position etc...

I do still wonder if the cloth cut into him more even though I loosened it more. Just my paranoia that I'm causing it somehow.


----------



## kcw81

Well I am sure it's just that- some kind of circulation prob related to the diaper and the position and him being so tired he doesn't move!


----------



## lisaf

The doc said it shouldn't do any damage to his leg to be blue like that for a while. I find that a little hard to believe but hey, he's the doctor, right?

He also said he may grow out of it.


----------



## kcw81

Yeah sounds reasonable to me. Good night I gotta get in the sac.


----------



## SBB

Whoa Lisa it's really purple! I can't see how a diaper could do that at all... I think maybe he's just comfortable in a really bad position for his leg... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

wow that is purple! i guess all you can do is follow the doctor's opinion or ask for a second opinion if this really worries you and gets any more frequent...
with the artery and main veins going in the groin area through the hip bone I really wonder how this is happening, even if he sleep on it... is he hyper flexible in any way?


----------



## Euronova

oh and do you remember I got overpaid last month? I turns out it is because i enquired about my holiday pay. I work pretty much as an occasional worker but my rate of pay normally includes paid holidays so i asked them if i had some holidays to take. Due to how I work they decided to pay the hours I had earned so far on my last pay check :) so not overpaid, I earned it all :)


----------



## SBB

Guilt free spending then V! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

and just got loads of picture order from my last photoshoot :) really happy with that, that is a bit more cash to spend :)
I really need to get my photography geared up as I think I will have to stop the vet once I have the baby and just concentrate on doing photoshoots, french lessons and work for our business...


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, his leg is really purple. Does anyone else see how purple his arm is too underneath or is just me?


----------



## SBB

Yay V! I think thats a lovey business for after baby...

Marg you're right! It's totally purple too :shock: 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me yesterday gutted but on the bright side i can have a lovely drink now over Christmas woopp not drank for months so probably only be able have 1 haha x x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry Caz :( 

I taught Sammuel something :happydance: our bed is fairly high, and he usually goes head first off it into the cot which is lower. Of course it's a mattress so doesn't hurt. But he then started getting off everything like that! I've been showing him he needs to spin round and go legs off first onto the floor from the bed. 
Anyway, with no prompting today he just did it! :happydance: twice! I almost welled up that I'd actually taught him how to get off the bed safely! :D 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Good job suz! Hope he remembers that move everytime!


----------



## kcw81

You know what's fun to watch and also a good baby energy expender? Letting jimmy climb stairs . We have a long carpeted staircase and he just loves to climb it. I stand right behind him and he is panting by the top. He is so funny when he gets into it, like it's his job to climb.


----------



## Onelildream

Haha kc. That's cute!

Good job Suz! That's always so cool when they do stuff u taught him. Not so cool when they pick up on bad habits. Haha.... Hubs says freakin all the time and kids really emphasize saying it. So funny and a not intentional. I'm sure they get tons of their bad habits from us!

Lisa- that is pretty bad!

V good job earning all that! Go spend it!

Lou- how ya doin? How'd Ben do after his easy put down and 2hrs?

Jess-I am so sorry. I think u are doing the right thing but I think joe is being a coward and waiting until u file for divorce so he can say that he tried counseling... But u ended it. Jerk.

Marg- sorry bout the home front situation. That's horrible.

Afm- af is killing me! Sooooo crampy and tired and grooooooooouuuuuuuuchy!


----------



## babyloulou

I can see that Daniel's arm is blue too :-( 

Chell- he did a two and a half hour stretch, then a 2 hour, then was up for an hour and a half moaning (1-2:30am) then did a 5 hour stretch! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

EVERYTHING Daniel does gets him so excited/worked up that he gets all panty, :rofl:

We're doing disposables today just to rule out the possibility of the diaper doing it. I know it SHOULDNT do it, but with how his leg is, I wonder if its cutting into the femoral artery just a bit... we'll see what happens today.

We saw the arm looking dark too... but my SIL never mentioned his arm being discolored too when she flipped him over and it COULD just be the shadows. I'll ask her to check that today when we run our 'test' with disposables.


----------



## lisaf

Daniel slept like crap last night too... I blame you guys... this bad sleeping thing must be contagious


----------



## Onelildream

I put the velveteen rabbit in the DVD player in the car and was bawling while driving Maddie to school yesterday. :rofl: I'm so emotional! ... Looking forward to tomorrow... Using up my clomid. Hopefully I get pregnant the first round!

Lisa- Connor slept great! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

lol, watch out, he's next Chell!!!

Aren't babies supposed to get fussy BEFORE their teeth cut through? Lol!


----------



## babyloulou

I actually noticed his arm before his leg! His little hand looks purple! I'd ask for a second opinion Lisa!


----------



## SBB

Chell you've been begging for AF for weeks now you're moaning about it :rofl: 

We don't have stairs Casey but that sounds cute! 

Ugh I just had a nap for 20mins and I feel worse for it! Boohoo!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

The pediatrician called a vascular specialist and thats why they're doing the ultrasound. Not sure what else to do?


----------



## babyloulou

Oh sorry I missed the bit about them doing an ultrasound. I didn't realise they were looking into it xxx


----------



## lisaf

lol, no prob... I am sort of worried that it is a positional thing where simply being on his side causes issues with ciruclation and maybe I should have had him on his side while the doctor checked him?


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Lisa, Jackson slept like a champ! And he's got his top teeth getting read yto pop through anyday now...**knocks on wood** He's going to have his top front teeth for Christmas!!


----------



## lisaf

awwwww... Are you singing 'all I want for Christmas is my 2 front teeth' to him? :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww has he not got his top two teeth yet Marg? Bless him! :flower: Has he just got the bottom two?


----------



## babyloulou

Few pics of Ben's Xmas party today. He met Santa and he won a prize for best fancy dressed boy :happydance:


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/december%202011/46df63e3.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/december%202011/5ed677c2.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/december%202011/69f3038e.jpg


----------



## Onelildream

I know, right Suz?! I guess I was hoping I'd be lucky and just get knocked up first.... That or it's been so long I forgot how crappy it is to actually menstrate! Ugh. It's been almost a year and a half!


----------



## Onelildream

Cute Lou !!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

awww, love Ben's outfit! :)
Have you seen the Christmas photos threads in Baby Club? People have been commenting on how crappy the non-USA Santas are, lol... I don't know why but we all seem to have real beards here!


----------



## Onelildream

Our Santa here looked very real! He and his wife do it every year and they are soooo cute and old and lovely. Fit the part perfectly!


----------



## babyloulou

Ste grows a beard every Xmas (you can see it on those photos) I fucking hate it!! :rofl: It was so funny when we got to the party though as all the toddlers gasped and stared at him and one little boy shouted "he's here, he's here, Santa's here!!" :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lisaf

Pmsl!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Lou! Why does he grow a beard?! 

Yeh chell whenever I finally get AF I know it's going to suck big time!! 

Sammuel just threw a total tantrum, he was drinking my water and he wanted to hold the glass himself, which of course means it going everywhere, and started crying hysterically when I put it out of his way!

How many teeth do they get? I'm sure he's got almost all of them! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I feel like my inlaws are giving Daniel too much water when they watch him. DH said they could give him a sippy cup after meals/bottles etc (not before or when he's close to needing one)... I mean he's clearly not starving :haha: but is there a worry with giving them too much water?


----------



## Onelildream

Awe Suz! Tantrums are the worst! Have u taught him a straw? We loooove straws and lid cups here. Esp if u don't want to do the sippy cups. It takes until about 18 months to have the careful control of the lidless cup... With no spilling


----------



## SBB

Good idea chell! 

I don't know Lisa I never understood how much water to give at that age. 

Lou Ben looks so cute! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

There is Lisa but the risk is mainly before 6 months. They can have it after that- I think up until a year they are not supposed to have more than 5oz a day spread out xx


----------



## lisaf

thanks... he only drinks maybe 1oz during dinner, maybe 2 ounces with them? Its not like they're giving him 8 ounces, lol... I'll relax, its just I dont' give him water during the day and neither does my daycare lady.
Just one of those things they think is 'fun' and I think is unnecessary .. UGH


----------



## Euronova

I never thought water was a prob, I always see quite small babies drinking from sippy cups here.
God you girls have been busy chatting! 
Just had a 3 hours nap... just slept like a log.... i was thinking that the tiredness would get better just like the sickness has but clearly not!


----------



## Euronova

wow Chell, straight back on the clomid?!!! Not worried about twins? why were you on clomid in the first place?


----------



## TySonNMe

Lisa, I am singing that!! I got in stuck in my head.

Lou, he's got his bottom two but his top two are just now breaking through...slowly. You couldn't tell he only has two teeth...he'll take anything and try to bite a piece of and chew it up.

V - I miss naptime any time of the day! Now, it's only when Jax is sleeping.


----------



## babyloulou

Marg- I never get any nap time! EVER!! :rofl:


----------



## Euronova

Sorry Lou, I feel bad for mentioning my 3 hour nap now... that's porb a good night sleep for you!
Did any of you have an anterior placenta? it seems my bean stuck to the belly side of my uterus instead of the "back" side if that makes sense. Apparently it's rarer but quite common and it can go back to normal as the uterus grows and stretches.
I wonder if that is why I am not showing much at all.


----------



## SBB

No I didn't have that I don't think. I hardly showed at 12 weeks, even 16 weeks when I told some friends, I had no bump! I did at 20 weeks though... 

Sammuel is super tired - hence the tantrum! He rubbed his dinner all over his face cos he was so tired and rubbing his face :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I didn't have any bump until after 20 weeks V!


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Lou, I know! I'm sorry! BTW, those pics of Ben ar eso cute!! He's the cutest little elfkin I've seen!


----------



## Euronova

I just wonder about this anterior placenta thing, apparently you have a bit more risk of placenta previa and are also more likely to have a back labour... now i get worried it might mean the baby might get the cord wrapped around its neck as apparently baby naturally face the placenta where the cord is attached.... I just hope on my 20 weeks it shows it's gone back to the back of the uterus! But i read it's quite common! Apparently all those women that do not know they are pregnant have an anterior placenta as it makes the kicks less noticeable too!


----------



## SBB

I've heard that about the kicks. Try not to read into it all too much and worry yourself! Are you getting extra scans? 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

V I had placenta previa almost until the end... Last couple months it finally moved over enough. I was just fine. Baby was just fine. :) yup back on clomid. My cycles are over 40+ days so I kept getting pregnant and losing the babies... Dr said its bc my body would thing the egg was too old. Clomid puts me ovulating at the right time. :) not worried about twins... I would be delighted. I already lost 2 sets. And this is my last pregnancy.


----------



## lisaf

The only thing I really knew about anterior placenta is it can make it take longer to feel the kicks and they might not be as noticable. It took forever for me to feel kicks though and I didn't have an anterior placenta.

Babies typically get pushed around during labor and 'most' end up facing the right way.


----------



## babyloulou

(unless they're awkward like Ben!! :lol: )


----------



## lisaf

lol, maybe it was your pelvis that was akward ;)


----------



## babyloulou

Maybe... but with how awkward Ben has been about EVERYTHING from day 1 I think I'm more inclined to blame him!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

I definitely blame Ben :haha: good job he's so gorgeous! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

hahaha :) no i am not getting any extra scan, just the morphology one at 20 weeks although i might treat myself to a late one just cause they do in France to check the baby's size compared to your hip bones etc... 
I just hope it's gone back to normal on the 20 weeks one. it's no real added risk as it is, and i guess it's good to know in any case.


----------



## lisaf

lol, oh yeah, it was likely his fault... but I recall you saying you were a horrible sleeper too, so it might be a mutual issue ;)


----------



## babyloulou

I have no idea what you're talking about Lisa!!!! :blush: ( :haha: )


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey Lou, why is the thread closed? Did the admins close it?


----------



## babyloulou

No I did Marg- we were just experimenting to see if it meant guests who aren't logged in couldn't read it. It didn't work though! I'll open it again xx


----------



## babyloulou

Actually that's just reminded me- V I forgot to add you to the front page!!!!!!! :shock: :blush: I'm sorry honey! Can you repost your stuff for me?


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh, so anyone can see this thread even guests? I figured as much...is that why you started the FB secret group then?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes. There's been occasions over rge last month or so that we've had about 15 guests viewing at once and we've no idea why!!? Plus Jess found out Joe had been reading us too!


----------



## SBB

Once there was 25 guests reading and it freaked me right out! 

Yeh and TWAT FACE joe was looking (wrote that in caps so he def sees it if he still reads) :haha: 

And now Lisa's DH found her he's probably stalking too! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

awww no problem :)
Name:- Vero (Euronova) 
TTC:- 1 year
Issue:- Irregular/ Anovulatory cycles
Tx:- 1st round of Clomid (50mg)
EDD:- 24th Jun 2012
Predicted a Boy!

I hope he reads what we think of him!!!


----------



## lisaf

lol, my DH really has no interest.. it just kind of scared me that he could find me so easy and what if he read ALL the stuff I write about his family?


----------



## Euronova

it is a bit scary actually.... could really land us in some trouble, I am sure we could ask the admin to do something? there are loads of private bits on the forum for people that had losses etc...


----------



## SBB

Oh god yeh good point! :shock: I'm sure he'd read about 3 pages and be bored though so its unlikely! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I am relying on the sheer volume of what I put on here to protect me, lol.

BnB does have private areas restricted to people who have a minimum number of posts. Girly Sanctuary for one. There is a men's section too.


----------



## SBB

There is a private area for members with a certain amount of posts only... Lou would have to ask if we could move there... Not sure they would! I would prefer it though! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

OH!! LoL!! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, Lou...you should ask!


----------



## babyloulou

I know they won't! I've seen people beg before! I wonder if they'd let me change the title to a journal though and move us to the journal sectilon? You can only see that when logged in? I wouldn't want to just set up a new thread as I don't want us to lose everything in here :-(


----------



## kcw81

Hey guys what's the harm in everything we say anyway? It's the truth abdif people can't take it well too bad. Haha. No I understand why u want it private. Hurt feelings and people thinking we are complaining wenches. Also if one of us got famous then it could all be published!


----------



## Onelildream

I promise I won't get famous.


----------



## lisaf

lol, if I get famous it won't be for anything good! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

:) off to make cookies with the kids and every Friday we have movie night and pizza but tonight I am going to ask the kids if we can have hors d'oerves (is that the right spelling?!) like homemade egg rolls and breaded chicken and some other yummies. Sounds healthy, right?! ;)


----------



## lisaf

healthier than pizza anyway :)


----------



## Onelildream

Oh and Lou you were so right about it being so heavy!!! Omgosh I have tO change my tampon like every 2 hours!!!! I feel like a gutted fish I'm so crampy and gassy :haha: I hope that scares our 25 guests off!!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yeh I don't want a new thread either... I don't know... Maybe it doesn't really matter! 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Ya think so Lisa? I dunno. We make homemade crust and pizza sauce and shredded cheese on top... It seems healthier than deep fried egg rolls.... Maybe I am wrong....


----------



## Onelildream

I would like a private thread. I always second guess posting some pics hc i dont want to show anything off or expose my kids... At least Then the nasty creeps and pedophiles would at least not be looking at my children! But I'm paranoid....


----------



## SBB

Stop talking about food I want to eat everything!!! 

Yeh posting pics and vids is a bit worrying... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes especially when we're getting 25 guests at once!! They must be being referred from somewhere to all be on here at the same time??


----------



## SBB

Exactly... Where?! It's worrying I've posted vids of Sammuel in the bath and stuff. Maybe should delete those and just pm that stuff to everyone. 

Seems kind of silly but the thought of some perve looking at it creeps me right out! I hope it's nothing like that but can't think how to explain all the guests? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

weird... Lou I posted my bit on page 3163.
There are weird people everywhere, i would not post here what i wouldn't post on you tube free for everyone to see...
i wanna know about that one guest that comes all the time and never speaks!!


----------



## Onelildream

I know. It's a sick world we live in!


----------



## lisaf

I guess I live in the world of 'what I don't know won't hurt me' :shrug:

Like when I was a teenager I slept over on my friend's couch... it was L shaped... she and her friend had sex on the other part of the L from where I was sleeping WHILE I was asleep. I was totally mad when I found out.. but then figured that if they hadn't told me I never would have known and its over with so it didn't really affect me.


----------



## SBB

Lol my neighbour just dropped her breast pump in the bath! She had to dash round and borrow mine :haha:

I need to whinge. Sorry girls, it's about my own parents though not the ILs! My step mum just text to say that she has told my great auntie, but not my aunt and uncle, maybe we want to tell them?! Er... No shit Sherlock! It is the kind of news we'd like to share ourselves. Why have they told my great aunt?! I never see her but really?! I replied saying yes we'd like to tell people! 
Also since I found out, literally, my mum has asked constantly if she can tell people! I said yes if I don't know them. My gparents visited and she must have asked 5 times if I was going to tell them! I was about 6 weeks :wacko: 
Ugh I feel like shit and not like celebrating and answering everyone's questions and dealing with '2 under 2, you're a glutton for punishment' comments! Plus really, no one tells til 12 weeks, GET OVER IT!!! I'm still getting my head around the whole thing. 

Rant over :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ugh! &#58377; I remember how annoying that crap was Suz!! :growlmad:


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: V- I'll add the details tonight - if I ever manage to get Ben asleep :-(


----------



## SBB

19 guests viewing...


----------



## Euronova

Suz - I totally understand. We made it clear to the parents not to tell anyone until 12 weeks, then my mum went back to France and told all my uncles and aunties and my grandma.... Because she felt a bit overwhelmed and needed to speak to someone... 
Well in the end I just thought... She can also tell them if something goes wrong but I don't want anyone talking to me about it! I don't see them very often so it did not matter much...
It sucks but hopefully all will be well, you have seen the heartbeat etc.. The chances of miscarriage now or in a couple of week are nearly the same only a couple of percent difference. 
I was annoyed at my mum cause I fear she would jinx me but I guess it's what mums do x


----------



## Euronova

I see 0 guests?


----------



## SBB

Yeh it's annoying V! To be honest its not the MC thing that worries me. I'd actually like people's support if that happened. It's just the fact she has said twice now about telling my aunt/uncle and I have said both times we want to tell... Just drop it and leave us to it! I know they're excited and want to share but it's not their news! 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Hey suz sorry about all that crap. I would want to be the one to tell too and certainly not till 2nd trimester!

I don't see any guests! But u know I bet if I was on clomid or wanting to try it I would want to read shit from the successful ones!! Then I might get all fascinated by our fascinating lives. Ha


----------



## SBB

I see 5 members 18 guests right now xxx


----------



## Euronova

Suz- you scared them off :haha:
Mind you with all that you girls have posted over time, there must be loads of topic that come up in google search! Would explain all the guests coming and going..


----------



## lisaf

I see 3 members and 5 guests...

I still remember my MIL acting like we took all the joy out of our announcement because we told her she couldn't tell anyone... FFS be happy we're pregnant, its not about you getting to tell all your friends, its about US. :grr: Seriously, its like she wasn't happy to hear our news at all.
I'd be frustrated in your shoes too Suz!


----------



## Euronova

My MIL was the same! She sulked for a while because she couldn't tell, even got us a bib when I would never have bought something for the baby that early! I wanted to be the first one to buy something and we still haven't bought anything!
She was over the moon though this week and just said : I'll get on the phones now!! Bye!


----------



## babyloulou

I see 2 guests!


----------



## lisaf

no guests now!


----------



## babyloulou

Maybe we should carry on chatting in here as normal (I really don't care if people read what I say!) but only post photos and videos in the FB group??


----------



## Onelildream

Good idea Lou.


----------



## Euronova

Anyone here?? just taking a break from wrapping all the presents... why do I always choose stuff that are such a weird shape to wrap!!!! arrgg
How is everyone??


----------



## Onelildream

Haha v. Me too! It's so fun wrapping a soccer ball!


----------



## kcw81

Yeah the awkward shapes are impossible to make look pretty! Good job wrapping already girls. I am waiting till later. I am dreading tOnight dh has another beery get together with the boys downtown. He never sees these guys so it should be ok for him to go but hate when he comes home late as it affects my sleep! I want everyone in bed by 930 so I can pump in peace and hit the sack in quiet house like usual and he will disrupt that. Pooh.


----------



## babyloulou

Casey- everyone in your house is always in bed by 9:30??? :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Euronova

God we are rarely in bed before 10:30 usually more like 11:30... I am all over the place sleep wise... not sleeping at night and sleeping in the morning and afternoon.

We are having christmas on Monday here with OH's family and then we head to France on Wednesday for a week!

Doggies are coming with us but not the cat, but she will have someone to feed and cuddle her everyday.


----------



## kcw81

Edit


----------



## kcw81

We wake up at 530am and jimmy at 615. So it is a must for them to hit the sack then I go to bed at 1030. I can't sleep unless it's dark and quiet and people are asleep!


----------



## SBB

9.30?! Really? For sleep? I usually go at 1030/11.00. 

I have only bought 2 presents this year! One for my mum for a cracker present (secret Santa) and one for Danny from Sammuel. 

Went to ILs for Xmas lunch today, was really nice and they bought Sammuel this push along trike 3 in 1 thing and he absolutely loves it! His cousins were pushing him in it for ages. And they have an old walker that used to be Danny's and he was walking up and down the living room for about an hour! Now he won't go to sleep :wacko: he was so tired in the car we had to keep him awake but now hea wide awake?! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

What time does jimmy go to bed? 

X x x


----------



## kcw81

Jimmy goes to bed at 920 and I go at 1030ish. Jimmy gets up at 615 and takes 2 hr nap in the am and 1 hr nap at evening. Cool about the old walker! I want one!


----------



## babyloulou

I didn't realise you got up at 5:30 Case! No wonder you all go to bed so early!! I'm more of a night time person- hate mornings!!

Is that one of those trikes that are a bit like a pushchair Suz? Then turn into a bike eventually? Ben's got one of those x


----------



## SBB

Wow I didn't realise he didn't go to bed til so late! You don't even get the evenings to yourselves! I couldn't cope with that, I need my evening chill time! Lol I am SO not a morning person either, Sammuel usually wakes at 7.15/7.30 and I think that's early!!! 

yeh Lou you can push them alOng and steer it. The take all the bits off and it's a trike. I thought ben had one too... 

Yeh the old walker is so cool, it's a horse and he kept stopping to pat the horse! Danny did a vid I'll post it 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I don't get evening space either anymore :-( I miss it! As I'm up all night with him those couple of hours in the evening were all I had (while Ste dealt with the evening wake ups) - but now he's decided to refuse to settle for Ste so I'm with him 24 hours a day now!!!


----------



## kcw81

Sucks Lou- I feel bad talking about my schedule sorry.


----------



## babyloulou

Don't be silly!! It's my fault I'm not organised!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lou I wish there was a cure for his insomnia :( 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Forgot to update you girls.. SIL did disposables yesterday and the blue leg thing still happened :( Both relieved that I haven't been hurting him with the cloth and sad that its not a simple solution. I have to call monday to schedule his ultrasound.

We lowered his crib today... caught him sitting up in his crib when I was trying to get him down for his nap. I have no idea how I'm going to bend over far enough though... our crib is a drop-side that we bolted into place. Need to find a step stool or something. Wishing we had gotten a new crib now... :(

I'm so proud of myself :) I just knit Daniel a wool soaker :) Can't wait to try it tonight with his nighttime cloth diapers.. he's been soaking through stuff. Don't know if his PJs will fit over the giant night diaper though :haha: I'm going to get started on knitting another soaker, then, if the night diaper works out, I'll order more of them :) They're darned expensive though :(


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- our cot is a static side too. I have to stand on my tiptoes and lean right over when putting him in and out! (while trying to not wake him! :haha: )


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. no wonder you co-sleep! :)


----------



## SBB

Lisa have you lanolised it? Take a pic! Well done! Pleased to hear its not the diapers but not that you don't have an answer... 

Obviously Sammuel never goes in his cot :haha: but it does have drop side luckily! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

The issue with a drop-side crib that you bolt upright is that its up even higher than one that is sold as a static-side, lol.

I have a pic but won't upload it for a while cuz I'm lazy. :haha: Its plain green, but I'm very proud of the construction. I was told I don't need to lanolize it the first time... just later on?


----------



## Euronova

You are all so crafty!! I have no idea how to knit!! Sorry the diaper wasn't the answer, I hope the ultrasound sheds some light.


----------



## babyloulou

V- me neither! I have no talent!! :rofl:


----------



## Onelildream

Jesssssssssssss!!!! How was tonight? Do tell....


----------



## SBB

Lisa I bought a wool cover and it was lanolised. I thought it was that that stopped leaks mainly...?? 

Jess how was your night?! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey guys, I had an ok night. Tried to look a fabulous as possible and I think I managed it. &#55357;&#56835; Joe didn't talk to me all night... :cry: something for which he's apologised for this morning.... All his family were very nice to me. My BIL made an amazing speech about how special my SIL is and how much he loves her. That finished me off and I made a swift exit... It made me realise not what I've lost, but what I've never had... :cry:


----------



## TySonNMe

Aww, Jess I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw Jess I'm sorry - I know for sure you looked AMAZING!! I want you to have that one day, I am sure you will... you deserve it. I can't believe he didn't talk to you at all. :( he is such a fool. 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

You WILL get that Jess- and when you do you'll wonder how you put up with Joe for so long!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Euronova

Totally agree with above!!! they will be queuing for you and you will choose yourself someone that will make you really really happy!


----------



## Euronova

Girls I am totally in despair with the June group I joined... i just don't think I have anything in common with those ladies and the more I go there, the more I find myself thinking, why I am even bothering.... for a start they all ended up having their date changed to May so they are way ahead of me... secondly they are just all trying to put on as much weight as possible to show massive bumps as early as possible... 
here is just one example...https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/742385-june-bugs-2012-a-516.html
I think I will just have to stick with people like you girls that seem a bit more in touch with reality!


----------



## SBB

Oh dear V! Yeh I'd like to see a pic before pregnancy! 

I was excited about getting a bump and frustrated when it took ages :haha: but really it's not worth pretending it's baby or just eating loads so you get one :dohh: 

Just hang out with us :D 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

yep definitely, i know it will take a while to grow a bump but i am getting married after the baby so I don't want to put on anymore than I need to!
Plus putting on too much is not necessarily good for the baby either!
I just despair.... it's been pages and pages of those "bumps"... i think I won't bother any longer with them!
How are you BTW? sickness is definitely gone but still lost a bit more weight so need to make sure I eat enough as i can feel very dizzy at times.


----------



## SBB

I still feel sick basically 24 hours a day! I have lost a little bit of weight too but sure it will go back on soon... 

V do you know the people in that thread could easily see what you've said if they just go into your page?! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

lol.... i doubt they care about me to be fair, i am bump buddy with one girl that is really nice. Most of the time they don't even comment much on my posts... a lot of them have been signed off work and they talk a lot about legal problem with their company... and their growing bump....
to be fair, i am tempted to just say on the thread that is is just bloat/fat... but there is no point bursting their bubble... i doubt they would check my page... if they do, well then they will find out what i think! :haha: I never comment on the stuff i don't agree with, so it's not like I am lying. And prob because i don't comment on those pics i have not really bonded with the majority of them!


----------



## Euronova

sorry you are feeling sick, hopefully you will soon feel better too :) I am more tired than ever but glad the sickness is only every now and then now...
everyone has been saying how well I look, i think it's because of the weight loss, i was a bit chubby before and i know my face looks much better when i am round about this weight...


----------



## lisaf

lol, I started out fat and really pregnancy just firmed up my fat and its like Daniel ate himself into a nice comfy home in there :haha: But I knew better than to post bump pictures until I knew it was a bump :rofl:
I think I gained 2lbs until near the end of the 2nd trimester. Still put on the normal weight, just all at the end. 

I don't have much in common with my month-buddies either... mostly I can't keep up with them as they chat all the time.


----------



## Euronova

i just think it's the delusion that drive me up the wall. I know for well that i can be so bloated in the evening I can look like i will give birth tomorrow... and there is no problem with being overweight a bit to start with, i was not exactly my slimmest either... it's just posting bump pictures every week when you uterus has actually only barely gone past your pelvic bone... it just can't be baby!


----------



## SBB

Fair enough V just don't worry about it! Like you say I doubt they would check your other posts. I check everyone's in here in case they've been slagging me off :rofl: joke of course... 

Yeh I hope the sickness passes soon! I can cope with tiredness but feeling so ill 24/7 is really depressing! :( 

Glad you're feeling better though and looking good! I have so many spots and I did last time too... Not sure when they went... 

Lisa I remember you refused to post bump pics for ages!

X x x


----------



## Euronova

i had spots too, on my chest and back :sick:
but they are gone now too... thank god!


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> I check everyone's in here in case they've been slagging me off :rofl: joke of course...
> X x x

Oops!!!! :-= :-= :-= :-= :-= :-=

:argh:


----------



## SBB

:goes off to read all of Lou's recent posts: 

:rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:friends:


----------



## Euronova

:haha: never thought of reading's someone's other posts! maybe i have some catching up to do lol


----------



## SBB

It can be quite interesting! If you get in a debate with someone or something you can go see what else they post about! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

My best friend has just told me her baby has slept through the night the last two nights! He's 7 weeks!! I'm so jealous!! :cry: :cry:


----------



## SBB

:( but he's FF isn't he? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies :hi: how are you all?


----------



## SBB

Hey Jess, I'm sick, lous jealous, V's telling people they're fat and Lisa is... Erm... Lisa what are you? :haha: 

How are you? :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Lou... sorry, it does sound a bit unfair! Hard to be pleased for her!
Yep... having a rant tonight lol

How are you Jess?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Excellent a standard day then! :D

I'm doing ok. Last night was tough. Joe emailed me this morning to apologise for ignoring me... doesn't make it any better. I've told him that I want to file for divorce in the new year. :cry: So devastating, but I can't see a any way of going back now... :cry:

My nephew's first birthday party was fab. Tons to eat and a great cake! Hit home again though about Joe not being with me for Lili's 1st birthday...


----------



## babyloulou

So sorry Jess :hugs: I know it doesn't feel like it right now but I honestly think you'll be better off without him :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Did he reply about divorce? I'm so sad he's such a prick and is putting you through this :( 
Why did he ignore you? Did he give a reason? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes Suz he's FF xx


----------



## babyloulou

Did he interact with Lili? Or didn't she go?


----------



## SBB

Still 7 weeks is very early, but FF do sleep through quicker... It's very hard to be happy for someone when they tell you though :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

The hardest thing is that he's been doing two lots of 5 hour stretches a night for weeks and she's "so tired and exhausted"!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Seriously she shouldn't tell you this stuff! :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

To be fair she always follows saying that with... "I have no idea how you do it!" 

I really hope Ben gets the idea of sleep soon...! He's soooooo bad now!


----------



## Euronova

I think it's great you are sticking to your guns, i think i would have tried all sorts of sleeping technique by now.
Went to a greek christening today.... poor baby was completely dunked in water (over her head) she was all smiling and giggling before, then afterwards she was just hysterical and could not catch her breath she was so traumatised... it all seemed a bit barbaric!


----------



## SBB

How old was the baby? We dunk them at swimming, maybe they should have done that first so she was prepared!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Did they dunk her backwards V? So it went up her nose? :shock:


----------



## Euronova

yes i know people do it at swimming lessons but it's not in a metal chauldron with a weird guy with a long beard holding them! poor girl didn't see it coming... she was really freaked out. she was about 5 months i think.. not sure if she had swimming lesson plus i believe at swimming lesson they give a cue so the babies get used to it...
she was also naked in a very cold church.... just seemed all a bit brutal. I know babies cry even at church of england christening just having the water poured on their head... but she was in a real state of panic... i just felt so sorry for her


----------



## Peach Blossom

No, he hasn't replied about the divorce.... He said he knows he should have come and spoken to me, but that he froze and didn't know what to do. I basically told him that I didn't know who he was anymore and that I've either been dillusional for 11 years, or he's having some kind of breakdown... either way I don't want it anymore.

Lou, I really don't know how you do it... I make very sure not to complain on here, but I do complain sometimes if Lili wakes earlier than usual... even if she has been asleep for 12 hours... Don't get the guns... PLEASE!! :flower:


----------



## Euronova

she was sort of dunked downward from a sitting position but thinking about it, she was pulling away from the man so she might well have had her head back a bit


----------



## SBB

V yeh its a totally different thing of course but the could have whispered the cue to her :haha: poor thing!! :( 

Jess I'm glad you've said that to him... Either way I agree you don't need to deal with it anymore. :hugs: we love you!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

you've hit the nail on the head Jess... you don't have to put up with it all. It seems like you are much stronger than he probably ever realised you are! Take control back!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili dunks herself now! I don't even give her a cue... she just keeps putting her face in the water! If it had been her getting baptised she'd have dived in!! :rofl: :rofl: 

I'm feeling much stronger thanks girls... And I'm getting a bit of attention from various people which is really good for the old self esteem! ;)


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor thing V :-( 

Jess- I don't mind you girls moaning! :lol: I should imagine it makes you tired when you're used to them sleeping later. Plus you have to go to work too!

It usually doesn't bother me at all (only joking when I shoot you all :rofl: ) It's been my decision not to sleep train and I'm sure when I moan some think "for gods sake just leave him!" :haha: 

It's just she went out to her works Xmas party on Friday (for 7 hours) and she's moaning it's made her tired- even though he's slept through the last two nights. It's not even her fault- it's normal moaning- it just makes me wish Ben would come on a little bit! Because he won't take a bottle I've not even been on a night out or even had a few hours away from him shopping or anything yet!!! I'm literally with him 24-7 - morning, noon and all through the night!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I bet you are getting attention looking like you did last night! I showed Ste and he just said "WOW"!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Peach Blossom

I got some very nice comments from some very handsome chaps! :D


----------



## SBB

Jess you looked absolutely stunning!

https://sites.google.com/site/antibreastfeedingcampaign/ someone just posted this in a FB group I'm in... I can't even believe its been written!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

OMG! :shock: WTF?! I don't even know where to begin with commenting on that.... :shock:


----------



## Euronova

Jess - you will have them queuing!!!! just make sure you do a very good select process :)
I truly believe that you will be very happy in the future... I wish i could say the same for Joe, but i think he will never be truly happy and will prob run from one relationship to the next like his dad... but that is not for you to worry.. it's unfair already that you have had to suffer this in the first place because he has commitment issues...
You'll get yourself a great bloke I have no doubt! Milk the attention as much as you can! make sure you get spoilt!

Lou- i wish there was a solution... what if you stopped slowly breastfeeding him, would he take milk from as sippy cup? (i have no idea what i am talking about)... but maybe if you didn't have that attachment, you could have time for yourself...
How about during the day, when he is having other food? could you not go out to get pampered? :hugs:


----------



## Euronova

wow that link is absolutely SICK!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah I've read that before Suz. It was posted in the BF section on here. It was written by a woman too!! :shock: She sounds like those Westboro Church people! They say the same thing. Have you ever seen them on TV? Louis Theroux did an exposure thing with then once.


----------



## babyloulou

Euronova said:


> Lou- i wish there was a solution... what if you stopped slowly breastfeeding him, would he take milk from as sippy cup? (i have no idea what i am talking about)... but maybe if you didn't have that attachment, you could have time for yourself...
> How about during the day, when he is having other food? could you not go out to get pampered? :hugs:

He will sip water out of a sippy cup V but can't take a milk feed out of one. He still feeds every two hours in the day and about every 3 hours at night! :shock:


----------



## SBB

Lou does he ask for the day time feeds? If we're busy Sammuel can happily go all day with no BF. 

Eta you answered above! :(

Yeh I thought it sounds like those people too! They are crazy and vile and just awful. That Louis programme was shocking... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

wow! is that normal? i mean is he supposed to be so hungry all the time?


----------



## Euronova

not saying that in a rude way, just wonder if it could be linked to his insomnia... the fact that he is hungry so quickly, like all his "cycles" are shorten or something


----------



## SBB

Nothing about ben is normal :haha: but he's gorgeous enough to get away with it!! 

Eta Lou am I allowed to say that?! Don't want to offend you saying Ben isnt normal! :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I know he isn't normal Suz!! :haha:

V- he doesn't take completely full feeds each time that's the problem. He bits and bobs- he's always been a very, very lazy feeder! My GP says he's the most high maintenance and high needs baby he's ever met!! :shock: He still blames most of it of him being so distressed in Neonatal (he never slept in neonatal and was basically left to cry for hours in the incubator :-( )


----------



## Euronova

awww :hugs: i didn't know he had to be in neonatal... poor mite... hopefully soon you will be able to reason with him x


----------



## Euronova

I wanna look at baby's stuff in France, to compare the prices with here but also to see if they have different stuff.
Any advice on cots and prams?
We are thinking full tires for prams as even if they are a bit bumpier, we will be taking the pram to the park and i can't get stranded with a flat tire, 2 dogs and a baby.
Also we wanted pram with a proper basinet so we can use it as a moses basket in our bedroom or for the baby to sleep while i do stuff downstairs.
Did you girls have travel systems with the whole clip system for the car? is it really useful?
Also you mentioned cots with drop side or not? I wanted to choose a cot bed so if the baby is not sleeping much in it as a cot at least it will be useful as a bed :haha:


----------



## SBB

V we went with a standard cotbed with drop side. Sammuel never sleeps in it but will one day and it's nice and does the job! 

We went for a full 'travel system' with car seat that goes onto the wheels, this was really useful. We also had the pram which was useful and just as good if not better than a Moses. Again we didn't really use it for that, but the pram but was good for going for lunch or whatever and he would just lie asleep in it. Limited life obviously but if you buy instead of a Moses it's not a waste of money! 
We've also got the pushchair bit which he fits now. 

Honestly though we never use the pushchair, my mum bought it and I feel so guilty she spent so much! Although I'm sure with no 2 we'll use it more! 

As you're active people and with dogs a carrier might be really good for you as well, I know my friends with dogs find it much much easier for walks than a pram/pushchair. We use ours all the time, for walks, shopping, back and forth to the swimming pool (which is about 1/2 a mile from the car park!) and it's great for BF in public as you can just drop him down and feed discretely...

X x x


----------



## Euronova

thanks :)
we saw a system from uppababy that is a bit similar to bugaboo but cheaper and with anti burst tires and loads of little features i like. we will have to try and see one in real and see if it fits in the new car :) it has a really good pram bit which has a proper mattress in it and they say it can be used a a bed over night in the beginning. 
A carrier is definitely a good idea, how early can you use them?
Any of you played music to your bump? I looked at those earlier and quite keen on the idea for later on:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bellybuds-...-Prenatal-Voices/dp/B002OCBB1O/ref=pd_cp_by_1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

the second one seems a bit too good to be true, but never too early to be a pushy parent :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I don't get on with carriers as well as Suz and do like using the pushchair more BUT she is right that it's the only way to walk dogs! I can't walk the dogs with the buggy at all! It's impossible! Ben's not a big fan of the sling but will accept it for a quick dog walk!

The base units you click your car seat onto and the adapters to click it onto your travel system are invaluable!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Double post


----------



## lisaf

Hey V - I had the belly buds, never really used them, lol.. but my guy didn't respond to them at all so thats why I never did.
You might want to look at my stroller, its the Mutsy 4 Rider Lite... foam tires so you don't get flats, forward or parent-facing kid seat, it collapses with the seat on when its forward facing (bugaboo does not). The front wheels lock for jogging if you do that, the wheels pop off very easily for more trunk space. Realy we LOVE ours. I just didn't get the bassinet attachment, we got a converter attachment for our Peg Perego car seat instead. The basket is not big though. There is an extra basket you can get when forward-facing, I haven't tried that yet. There is also no parent tray which was not a big deal to me.

I LOVE baby-wearing though... I can't push a shopping cart around the store with a stroller too so I wear him for my shopping trips. Love my Beco Butterfly carrier. My mom got me a slingified wrap for Xmas.. but I'm not allowed to open it until then so you'll have to wait for my review on that :haha:

Hey girls, been reading a bit, not much time to catch up.. off to meet friends at the nativity scene at the mission, supposedly they have live animals :)
:hugs: Jess


----------



## Euronova

Thanks only just googled that butterfly one and realised it is ok from new born! Definetely getting a carrier on my list. Can't wait to start shopping. Prob around 25 weeks I think I will really start buying stuff :) just looking at loads of catalogues and going into shops at the mo :)


----------



## lisaf

I love my Butterfly, but keep in mind it doesn't forward-face. If you want one that does (there is some research that recommends not forward-facing, just an FYI).. the Gemini forward-faces. I find the Butterfly easier to put on than the Gemini .. watch videos of how to put on any carriers you are interested so you can see what its like.


----------



## SBB

The carrier is definitely something you should buy online, high street carriers are sh*t in comparison! The butterfly Beco, rose and rebellion (which I have) are both great pretty carriers. The R&R reverses to black for the boys, although Danny just wears the pattern side. Butterfly may do that too! 
Others to look at are the ergo, mancuda, and I'm sure theres a couple more... You can always go to a sling meet if you want to see one in the flesh though. 
I def wouldn't recommend facing out, it's not a comfortable position for you or baby and they can't turn away if over stimulated. 

Same with the buggy, I'd definitely go for one where you can have the buggy facing in or out. I read a big study that was done (can post it for you if you like, will have to find it) that basically said the babies were happier facing the parent and also the parent interacted with the baby whereas facing out they didn't at all. Again, they can turn to you for reassurance if they're facing out. 

We didn't get the isofix thing for the car, have always managed fine without and basically we couldn't afford it! So can't really comment on that... 

Think that's it! The travel system we've got is a maxi cosi mara 3 or something. It does have pump up tyres but we wanted that... 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Good mroning girls. What a short weekend! We took Jackson to see Santa and he hated it. LoL. I got a nice massage yesterday with my friend and on Saturday we had our neighborhood Christmas party. It was a lot of fun. Now I'm nervous because our counseling session is in about 30 minutes. I don't know why I'm nervous though! How is everyone?


----------



## kcw81

Hi marg I hope the session goes well. Hugs

I love all u girls but I am sorry i won't be on very much anymore. 
I still stalk but I can't keep up! Too busy with the toddler and life. hugs to u all and Thanks for being there for me. Love u guys :). happy holidays and happy new year to u all! Imagine cute fun smiley icons here->


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw, Casey I'll miss you!! Hugs to Jimmy! Happy holidays!

The session was okay. We have to keep going but she thinks we can resolve a lot of our issues. We'll probably keep going most likely. It's daunting because we have a lot of work ahead of us!


----------



## lisaf

:( Sorry Casey, very sad to hear that! Come on whenever you have the time. If facebook is easier for you, post there, k? I'll miss you for sure, esp since you're usually on at the same times as me!

Marg - good luck at counseling! :hugs:


Suz/V - The butterfly definitely doesn't reverse. But I've found that DH never wants to wear Daniel anyway even though he said he would when I bought the carrier... SIGH


----------



## SBB

Casey what?! Why?! Don't leave us! 

So marg you think you're going to work it out? :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lisa Danny only started wearing Sammuel fairly recently, after much nagging :haha: but now he loves it!! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I don't know Suz...I want to for Jackson's sake but I also know that I can be a single mom as well. But I want to try it and see.


----------



## SBB

I guess there's no harm at all in trying. As long as he pulls his weight and works hard at it too... If you can't make it work, you tried and you know you're ok on your own... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Errr Casey!! WTF!? https://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/grumbledance.gif Where you going? You're not allowed! Has something upset you?


----------



## Euronova

aww casey, I hope you pop back every now and then!
Oliver has carried his nephew in the carrier so i expect he will do it with his child too :)
Marg - it's great the councillor thinks you can work on some of the issue. I guess it depends how committed you both really are but only time will tell. Daunting but worth a shot! all crossed you make some progress soon x


----------



## Euronova

Had an absolute nervous breakdown last night....
We talked about our wedding during the dinner at Oliver's mum and everyone seemed to question anything French I wanted to add to the day.... "people won't understand" "people might find it offending".... i just didn't even realised how the pressure was boiling and when I got home OH had put all the christmas card on top of all the painting, photo frames in the house... just like his mum does... (in France, we are really not fussed about cards and we get them read them, then throw them away, there is no hanging them or anything).
Anyway.... i saw the cards and just completely lost it, i still cannot understand how i managed to get myself in such a state, but I flew into a rage, teared up the cards, was crying hysterically.
Then I started realising I do not want a big white wedding, i do not want to stress about it, I want a nice relaxing day. 
OH was really pissed off about the cards and I apologised and we got talking... i think we will do a small wedding in a venue with a license and a dinner with parents/brothers/sisters... i know my parents will not mind and hopefully Oliver's mum will warm to the idea.
in the end it also is a question of budget, even though my parents want to pay for most of it, their budget is nowhere what you would need for a full blown London wedding. In the end, they always said they would spend the same money on us than they did with my brothers and sisters, so it means if we are under budget that we might even have some money to put on a saving account to start us on a deposit for our next house.
Anyway... I feel shit as a result today... i always in a daze when i cry... i feel like i have fog instead of brain... painful fog that is... and i just feel completely drained out.
I am still not sure what to do about the wedding and what will happen... but in think we have both realised it won't be the big wedding everyone is expecting us to lay on!


----------



## babyloulou

V- I was just like that when I was pregnant! I didn't have any sickness or anything but the emotions and rage were hell!! You want my advice? It's easy to underestimate how much being pregnant affects you- I wouldn't make any major decisions until after the baby's here!

Plus we planned on getting married after Ben arrived but I couldn't have planned or had a wedding during this first year! You will be so tired and so busy soon x


----------



## Euronova

Thanks... it's funny cause it all happened just as I was saying that i my mood did not seem to have suffered from the pregnancy :haha:
One of the reason we are slowly going against the big white wedding is actually the baby... we know how exhausted and how life changing this is going to be, so a small do, maybe even before the baby arrives might be much easier!
We just want to be married to each other, we don't really have any need or even dream of a big wedding. I think we will carefully think about it over the christmas holiday and make a calm decision.
I am all over the place today.... but thankfully the new car has finally arrived and will be delivered to us today! Just in time as we set off to France tomorrow.

how are you? did you manage to go out this morning as planned?


----------



## babyloulou

No unfortunately not. Ben didn't go to sleep until 5am :-( Then he was up at 8!! :shock: He's just fell asleep on a walk now but wakes up if I stop moving so I'm pushing him backwards and forwards in the garden!! :rolleyes: Once Xmas is out the way we are going to have to do something! :-(


----------



## Euronova

god i don't know how you manage... really amazes me... it might be worth trying a few things... not sure what... is there such thing as a baby sleep specialist of something... someone that could come to your house for a few night to guide you through the process and see for themselves?
has he started being weaned? does he eats other food than milk? maybe if you up those meals, you could start spacing the breast feeding, even if you have to refuse it to him sometime (it's a bit like you would have to refuse him to eat chocolate all day...)
I don't know... i might be talking utter rubbish, i just wish there was a solution, but i am sure you thought about it!


----------



## babyloulou

He's on 3 full meals a day and snacks V. He doesn't wake because he's hungry- he just doesn't know how to sleep! :-( 

People said he'd get better once on solids but he didn't, then people said he'd be better once he was mobile and tiring himself out but it's made no difference! I'm not willing to do cry-it-out and unfortunately that's all I get recommended from HV's and the like! We're either going to give pick-up-put-down another try or go full on and let him cry but sit next to the cot so he's not left! We'll have to see if any work...


----------



## Euronova

:( it is so hard to see them when they are distressed, but it might be 3-4 really hard nights and then that's it. you will all be so much happier if you all get more sleep :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

It's very hard Lou. We did CIO with Jackson and the first night I was a mess. Now, CIO doesn't mean leave him to cry until he goes to sleep....we went back in every few minutes to reassure him that it was okay and pat his back. You can do whatever you like though, maybe sing to him. Now, if he is truly hysterical I will go in there and pick him up and talk to him and rock or walk with him. He usually settles right back down and I put him back in his crib and he goes off to sleep. But the first night or two were terrible on me, but I knew we would both be happier if everyone was getting some sleep. It's very hard and I give you so much kudos for being as patient and caring as you are with such little sleep.


----------



## SBB

V sorry you had an attack of rage! It's totally normal though so don't be hard on yourself. What date are you planning to marry? 

Lou sorry you couldn't go cos you got no sleep :( 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I don't think I ever had rage... I had hysterical sobbing though, lol... there was the time I was trying to sneak up on DH and scare him but he scared me instead.... sobbed for 20 minutes. Then there was the 30 minute sob-fest over how I 'ruined' Halloween by putting pumpkin guts down the disposal and clogging everything up :rofl:

I mentioned your sleep issues to a woman at my gym, Lou. She's a child development expert, used to be a nurse for the state doing home visits... now she teaches baby development classes etc. She was really adamant that you not stop asking for help until you get answers. Its not normal :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

I cried hysterically after Jackson was born. I had really bad baby blues...so glad those days are behind me now!


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah, I was sobbing and hyperventilating in the hospital.... 
Then sobbed a lot at home (3/4 of my crying spells were sparked off by the inlaws btw)


----------



## Euronova

Wedding is in April 2013... So AGES away... but if we do a simple thing we might do it before the baby is born in February or March... but not so keen on looking pregnant on my wedding photos! lol
we just need to go through it again and make sure we have the day we really want and i have the feeling it's going to be a lot simpler than a big expensive london wedding! :)


----------



## SBB

Well I'm sure you'll work it out... I think a bumpy wedding would be lovely... It will be lovely to look through the pics when LO is older. 
But April also sounds do-able. I know I'd have been able to do it at 9/10 months, it would have been hard work but possible! Unless you have a baby Ben... Then you probably wouldn't want to! 

Only you can decide, personally I'd probably do it pregnant. Although it would be lovely to have the baby there... Oh I don't know!!! :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sammuel just threw up, proper adult sick :sick: I almost cried I felt so sorry for him.. He just woke up upset then puked... Had to dunk him back in the bath. 

Not sure what to do now, feed him? Water? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I'd think booby milk would be the best thing still... it probably helps coat the stomach lining etc


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, breastmilk or something bland...toast, banana, rice.


----------



## Euronova

awww poor baby.... i hate it when the dogs are sick so i can't imagine what it will be like when we have a child!
the scenic has arrived and we managed to fill it with the dogs and presents... can a car ever be too big??? it seems we will definitely need to cut down what we take over for the dogs when we go next time :) (thankfully my mum's house is fully equipped for babies.. changing table, cot, and enough toys to last a lifetime!)
we decided that we will take a decision by the end of the christmas holiday regarding the wedding, but we both seem a lot more at ease with the idea of something small and intimate, now to decide if we do it before or after the baby :)
i don't want a wedding dress but i would quite like to splash on a proper tailored dress that i could wear again.... so maybe afterwards, when baby is there :)


----------



## babyloulou

That's what Ben's sick was like when he had that bug a couple of weeks ago Suz. I just fed him constantly (he wanted it ALL the time- think being sick so much gave him a sore throat). I tried him on toast but he just kept throwing it up!

BM supposed to be more important than ever when they're ill! If he's got a bug your body will be making antibodies to fight it xx


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Only you can decide, personally I'd probably do it pregnant.
> 
> X x x

Why don't you then Suz? :haha: You were supposed to be getting married this year weren't you?


----------



## SBB

When Ben was sick I just assumed it was milk sick!! I never really thought they did proper sick now :( poor babies... 

I just offered him boob he didn't want it... Will try again in a bit. 

Yay for the new car! Exciting! 

Xxx


----------



## SBB

Also, Sammuel picked up this little torch thing earlier then Danny noticed the batteries were missing from the back. NO idea if they were in there before, I dOnt think so, it didn't work. 
Anyway S picked it up for a second and put it down, this morning, I was lying in bed and he was in his cot next to the bed. 
I can't imagine he's swallowed them, he'd have had to get them out and just eat them all straight away... He wouldn't do that he'd have them in his mouth for a bit first I'm sure. 
Anyway, only paranoid about that because my friend knows a baby that ate a battery and it now has serious issues as the battery leaked in his stomach :(

He was playing with it the other day too... Hmmm... God I hope not! It's so unlikely. Theyre those tiny little silver batteries... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

how worrying.... i hate it when you can't figure out!!!! we have all sorts disappearing with the dogs...
last time the puppy was sick i had to tell the vet that she had tried to eat a dead pigeon (including feathers), a few acorns (she threw back up a whole one!) and a foam ball... as he said basically all stuff that can get stuck! thankfully nothing was stuck in the end and she got better... 
if you are worried it will be really easier to find that one out as it will show very well on an x-ray!


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Only you can decide, personally I'd probably do it pregnant.
> 
> X x x
> 
> Why don't you then Suz? :haha: You were supposed to be getting married this year weren't you?Click to expand...

I meant pregnant with my first!!! :lol: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I just read this https://www.momlogic.com/2010/01/my_son_died_after_swallowing_a_button_battery.php :cry: 

Maybe we should take him to A&E to check. 

Why else would he be sick? Just a bug. Is that likely?

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Has it ever worked Suz? I'm pretty sure he'd have been choking and gagging trying to swallow two batteries! :shrug: And also would he have been able to "pop" them out of the torch?


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- if you're not entirely sure whether there were batteries in there then I would probably take him to be checked x


----------



## SBB

I think it takes 3! It's really old it worked once but I do have a vague memory of chucking the batteries away. They're small sO I think he could swallow them. But it would be quite hard to get them out. I think you need to stick a screwdriver or something in usually to pop them out. 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

difficult to judge but if you have any doubt a quick X-ray will tell you.... the only pain is the wait in A&E (especially if he has a bug, that will not be nice) but on the other hand, if he has a bug and is sick for 2-3 days, you will never be able to relax thinking it's the batteries... difficult one but i think i would take the few hours in A&E waiting (mind you, you are not in London so might be much quicker) instead of a whole night thinking it over and over...


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, better safe than sorry :( I don't think you'll regret going


----------



## SBB

Danny is just getting home so will see what he thinks, and look at the torch thing and see how likely it is. If there was 1 or 2 batteries missing obviously I'd think he could have swallowed one. But as its all 3 it's just so unlikely. 
Just looked at it and it did have a cover over the batteries at some point. Don't know where that is. But I can't see how he could have got batteries out of it because I wouldnt be able to without a tool of some kind.,

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Keep us posted! x


----------



## SBB

We are 100% sure he hasn't swallowed them, it would just be impossible. There is absolutely no way he could have got them out. 
Plus we were thinking to when the torch worked and it was at our old house, I remember it not working and I'm fairy sure I remember taking out the batteries to replace them, but obv never got around to it. I can't be 100 % sure about that but I'm sure enough. 

Obviously if I thought there was even a 1% chance he'd swallowed one I'd take him straight in. But I don't so it's either a bug, or something he's eaten. Danny made a smoothie earlier with fruit and grapefruit and orange juice. He had a bit of that, perhaps it was too acidic for him... 
His temp is normal. Did Ben have other symptoms Lou? 

All I can smell is sick :sick: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Is your sickness any better??... Smell of sick would most definitely set me off!!!


----------



## SBB

Yeh it's not helping!! It maybe is a bit better today actually, I haven't noticed it so much but it's def still there! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No Suz he had no other symptoms at all. He just started being sick while coughing one night and then it went on for a whole week! We had two days of him constantly throwing up then another 5 of him just being sick at nights after having been laid down for a couple of hours (think it was the mucus going to the back of his throat from his chest/Bronchiolitis that kept it going for so long) He never had a temperature or anything x


----------



## lisaf

whew... glad the batteries aren't a concern Suz!


----------



## SBB

Aw poor Ben, a whole week... S is asleep now, he woke to puke but nothing came up... 
Hopefully it won't last too long... 

Poor baby. I hate him being poorly... I cried earlier when he was sick :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah Ben kept doing that waking up and dry retching or just throwing up bits of bile once his stomach was empty :-( Then he'd get so upset :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

I hope Sammuel's better tomorrow :hugs: xxxx &#58392;


----------



## SBB

Well he seems better, no more puking and has fed quite a bit since about 2 am. 

I on the other hand feel awful :( got really upset tummy. And feel like I am going to puke. 

So must be something we ate. I had some Yorkshire puds with dinner and they didn't cook very well. I gave Sammuel a little bit off the top of one, a cooked bit. But maybe it's that... Or the smoothie but that seems unlikely. 

Hope the little baby bean is ok :( 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Glad he is a bit better. I had some pretty bad tummy and then intestinal cramps last night. Hated it as I wonder if anything is wrong! I hope I haven't got a bug either!
Hope you feel better Suz!
Have you found the heartbeat yet? (if not, definitely not a good idea to try if you are worried)
I am sure your bean is ok, all snugged and warm inside!
Leaving for France for a week today. I have Internet in my room there so will keep in touch as much as possible. 
Hope everyone is feeling good today! X


----------



## SBB

Ooh have a great time! Maybe your family can help with the adding decision. Actually maybe not after you said what your dad is like :dohh: 

No haven't found the HB yet... Sure it's just hiding! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi girls, sorry I've not been on... I have been so sick! I was vomiting etc for 24 hours.... My mum, step mum and sister had it too... :(

My sister had her 20 week scan... shes team pink!! So pleased for her!

I haven't had a chance to catch up, but will do soon. I hope everyone is ok... looks like Sammuel's been ill? Poor thing. :hugs: 

V have a great time in France. :hugs: 

:hug:


----------



## SBB

Oh no Jess! I have tummy bug too :( boohoo! 

How are you doing apart from that? 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Wow, what's going on over there across the pond? Another one of my buddies' entire family came for a visit with thise vomiting thing...they vomited for 48 hours too and then she got it. I hope everyone stays well or gets better if they are ill.


----------



## SBB

I hate being ill, have got upset tummy and just braved some food - straight back up :( 

Lou tell Ste I'm the sickest anyone has ever been, he couldn't possibly imagine how I feel!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

It's so quiet! What did everyone get their OH/DH for Christmas? What about the baby? I think I seriously overdid it this year. Just from us Jackson got a new toy box, a bath toy, a VTech smartphone, an outfit, a popup tent, a pillow pet, a new cutlery set, and I'm sure I'm forgetting a few things. Then he's going to get stuff from Grandmas, Grandpas and other family members and friends. I got OH a radar detector, a rolling cooler, a new screen protector for his iPad, a t-shirt and I'm going to get him a watch case for his wristwatches. Oh, and a box of Sour Patch Kids for his stocking. Too much?


----------



## SBB

Oh my god Marg!!!!

We are skint, so I got Danny a personalised t shirt from Sammuel and me, and we got Sammuel a Christmas tree in a pot so we can have it every year, and a little guitar and another musical thing, can't remember name. 

He doesn't know what's going on and family will buy for him, so we can do more next year! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've done the same Marg! Ben and Ste have got LOADS!!! :blush:

Suz- I'll tell him but he won't believe you!! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

I've done the same Marg! Ben and Ste have got LOADS!!! :blush:

Suz- I'll tell him but he won't believe you!! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL I'm glad I'm not the only one.It's bad...he got so much for his birthday a month ago and now all this Christmas stuff! He's going to be so spoiled.


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm a bad mummy... I'm not going to get Lili anything.... Should I?! She won't know any difference and I've been buying her things all year...


----------



## SBB

Nah Jess! She'll get lots from family so you don't need to... And as you say she won't know! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Joe said to me the other day. "have you bought anything for lili from us".... NO!!! There is no us!!! Grrrrr.... 

Last day at work today! Busy busy then up to oxford. I haven't seen Lili since tuesday afternoon... can't wait to see her tonight! :)


----------



## SBB

Wtf?! He is crazy... What an idiot. Has he responded about the divorce yet? 

You must have missed her!! Glad you will see her later! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- he's crazy!! :nope: Has he bought her anything?

How you feeling Suz? X


----------



## SBB

Yeh much better thanks Lou. Very hungry since I haven't eaten for 36 hours! Still feel sick but breakfast stayed down... 

Sammuel woke for 2 hours at 2am. Just wouldn't go back to sleep :dohh: now he won't go down for his nap either... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no! He's been listening to Ben! :nope:


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh no...I hope he finally got to sleep!

So I remembered some more stuff that Jackson got from Santa...a two feet tall Fisher Price Wheelies track, and the Hess truck from last year and this year. That is definitely too much!! :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

I think I got more than you guys did, lol. Lets see if I can remember it all....

A giant stuffed elephant
2-3 little puffy ball stuffed animals
ABC wooden blocks (uncle goose)
several Little Mr. books
A touch and feel book
bath toys
little piano
bath seat

crap, I know there is more I'm forgetting
Not sure if some of this next stuff counts since I got it for free or it was a baby shower gift I'm only now going to pull out
A fisher price doorway toy (big giant thing, hard to explain)
Frog pod for storing bath toys


----------



## lisaf

ok, so I'm still waiting to hear back about the ultrasound.... but... a friend gave me an idea when she asked how the doctor was about the hairy back at his checkup. From googling around, poor circulation in the legs and having legs turn blue/purple is TOTALLY linked to spina bifida!!!!!
Which only makes me mad that I was dismissed by that first doctor. I don't know if they can view the spine from an abdominal ultrasound though.
If the doc says nothing showed up on the ultrasound and that there is no explanation, I'm going to ask again about this issue.
I'm not freaked out if its the diagnosis, I know that clearly if he has it its extremely mild, I just want to know and I want it noted on his records so that if there are any other issues they don't get dismissed lightly and so that I can make sure to take extra folic acid next time (if there is a next time).


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Lisa :hugs: Hope you get an answer soon. Luck Daniel with all his presents!! :)


----------



## lisaf

And thats just what he's getting from us, lol!!!

He's getting a little train for his wall where each car is a letter in his name, it has a little track to mount it and when he's older he can play with it (its not safe for play for under 3yrs). Thats from my FIL and StepMIL though they just gave me the money and told me to pick something out, lol.

I know my MIL got him some stuff when I was there... a wood bead on twisty wires thing like they have at the doctor's offices here. A 'giggle ball' which is basically a ball with all these noisey things (those things that are like a tube when you flip it, something moves down the tube and makes noise).. anyway when you roll or shake the ball the things move in all directions inside and it makes noise. Then she also got him these music instrument things... 4 different noisemaker things that you can hook together to make one big noise maker (rattly beads, tambourine discs etc).
I know she got him other stuff too though.

Oh yeah, I also got him 2 different fill and spill toys. One is a bird house with little birds that crinkle and rattle. The other is a fish bowl with Dr. Seuss fish in it.


----------



## SBB

I can't believe how much stuff you've got!! And you wondered where the chair was going to go :shock: 

So have you found research Lisa that the leg thing could be SB related? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I've found lots of online forums of moms with SB kids talking about this exact issue. Often its positional, color comes back quickly etc.


Most of the stuff I got him is pretty small in size, lol. But to be fair on the chair issue, I feel that I should be the one who decides what large items he gets, lol. And the huge doorway thing was a hand-me-down from a cousin. I am not 100% sure where it will go but I know for a fact it can be tucked away in his closet since thats where its been since we brought it home, lol.


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw Lisa, I hope you get answers soon. I don't think they can see the spine with an ultrasound...I would imagine they'd need an MRI or xray. When I was in the hosptial with my appendectomy they did an ultrasound on my legs to looks for clots.


----------



## lisaf

"After birth, it&#8217;s possible to diagnose this disorder with ultrasound technology in the case of newborns. Older children and adults will need to have an MRI scan in order to confirm the presence of spina bifida occulta, and then work out a treatment plan if necessary."

Wonder if he doesn't qualify as a newborn anymore for the ultrasound detection.

Interesting too I was reading that it can cause weakness, numbness, loss of sensation in legs. Again, clearly if Daniel has it its a super mild case, but I remember when he was about 4 months old he wasn't really supporting his weight on his legs (honestly they just collapsed under him like jello when we tried to stand him up). I didn't think about it much until I saw a bunch of babies around the same age who all liked standing and jumping on their parent's laps. Granted, we worked with him and within 2 weeks he had enough strength to stand on his legs and now he has a TON of strength in his legs... but that was on the slow side to develop.


----------



## lisaf

In case I forget to update you girls here, I have a thread about this where I'll be putting results etc:
https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-cl...ed-purple-his-sleep-results-more-tests-3.html

I have like 4 different places I'm keeping posted on this issue.

The ultrasound was clear, it was only of the iliac artery though, not the abdominal like originally ordered. The vascular specialist wants to do the complete abdomen now. I mentioned the spina bifida thing and she is going to talk to the doctor before ordering the next ultrasound.


----------



## SBB

Will go check out your thread Lisa... 

Just found the HB :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Yay HB!! That's great Suz!


----------



## lisaf

yay for HB!!! :)


----------



## SBB

Danny has the bug now :( boohoo. We are meant to be tidying the house for Xmas! 

Lisa I have subscribed to your thread for updates... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay for finding the HB! :hugs:

Lou, this is for you... You have to wait about 40 seconds til the cute bit! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0bsL2UhEw8


----------



## TySonNMe

Aww, so cute Jess! It's so nice and quiet in your house!!

I'll have to upload our Christmas card for the UKers.


----------



## babyloulou

Awwww Lili kissed Ben!! :flower:

(that's Ben on the card Marg! :lol: )

Lisa- I'll subscribe to your thread too xx

Suz- sorry you're all ill :-( xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ooo yay for the heartbeat though!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah Lou, I saw that cute little boy in the picture!!


----------



## SBB

So cute Jess! 

I wanted to do an Xmas email card and tell everyone about the bump... But I haven't had time :( Danny has been in bed all day. Sammuel has an upset tummy so hope he's not getting it again. 

What a shit christmas do far... 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh no, I hope everyone feels better soon!


----------



## SBB

Great. Fucking upset tummy again. Here we go again. I give up. 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, mine came back after 24 hours then went again. Hope you're ok tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Ugh, hope everyone feels better soon! I can't stand illnesses with leaky orafices...I'd rather have the flu and have a head cold. I'm sorry Suz!


----------



## babyloulou

Sorry Suz :-( Bugs tend to last longer on babies but rarely last more than a couple of days on adults- hopefully you'll feel fine again tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## lisaf

Aw Suz, sorry everyone is so sick! :( Maybe you'll all feel better by christmas?


----------



## SBB

Well didn't puke again, think the upset tummy was something I ate maybe cos my tum is obviously sensitive... Anyway, we were going to cancel Xmas til boxing day but think we're going to do it now... 

Danny is being even more pathetic than I was despite me being pregnant and feeding Sammuel! :dohh: 

Anyway, how is everyone else?? sorry for being selfish and whining a lot... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Sorry Internet is not working here! Hope you are all well. Merry Christmas to all of you!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope everyone is feeling ok. Wishing you all a very merry Christmas and speak to you in the new year... I'll be incommunicado for the next week. Thank you all for all the support you have offered me in this the most difficult year of my life. I am so thankful to have friends in you all. Love you all. xxx :hug:


----------



## lisaf

Love you all!

Glad Christmas is back on Suz!


----------



## SBB

Love you Jess :hugs: I hope you and lili have a lovely christmas despite everything... 

Happy Christmas everyone! Love you all! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Merry Christmas everyone! :xmas9: I love you all- thank you for being a part of my life all of you :hugs: &#57618;


And merry Christmas from Santa Ben...... &#57395;&#58440;

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/december%202011/94decbb3.jpg


----------



## TySonNMe

Meet Christmas ladies!


----------



## babyloulou

Hey girls :hi: I think this may be the longest this thread has gone without being posted in!! :shock:

Hope you've all had a lovely Christmas :flower:


----------



## lisaf

I had a great Christmas, got some really nice gifts :)
A coach purse from my MIL, a BBslen slingified-wrap from my mom along with some new pillows.
I think i messed up and didn't pick firm enough pillows though :( whoops... oh well, we'll get fuller ones in a couple years I guess? :( Kind of bummed!


----------



## Onelildream

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone's Christmas was grand! I got the best news today; Connor is up on the website for JJCole now! I just facebooked him. :) Sooo happy. :) oh and we're going to put an offer on the main street house next week. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ME! ;)


----------



## lisaf

I just went to look on FB and I didn't see it?


----------



## babyloulou

Just seen it on FB Chell! So cute! It's a gorgeous picture!! :thumbup:

I'm going on my first night out tomorrow in nearly 2 years! First time I've ever left Ben!!!


----------



## lisaf

I still can't see it! :( Feeling left out now....


Lou - are you nervous?


----------



## SBB

I can't see it either and I have been on your wall and looked at your photos and everything??? 

Lou where are you going? Is ste just going to feed him and hope for the best?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ste can't feed him Suz- he still won't take milk except from the boob! I'm going to feed him after his bath (I'll get ready before hand) and leave at8pm after the evening feed. I'm coming in for about 12:30am so I can feed him and take him to bed with me! If he doesn't like my tipsy milk- then tough!!!! :haha:

I'm just going to some local pubs with my best friend xx


----------



## SBB

Sounds fun Lou! I wonder if you're not there if he will actually need feeding so much anyway... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

We've tried to pretend I'm not here before- he just stays awake until I appear!! :dohh:


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh wow, Lou...Is Ste nervous? I guess he's probably used to a screaming baby by now eh?


----------



## babyloulou

Nah he's looking forward to it- he loves looking after Ben. He does all the evening wake ups anyway x

How were your christmases Marg and Suz? X


----------



## SBB

Oh :dohh: maybe he's so smart he knows you're really there :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Yeh good thanks Lou, nice and chilled. 

Went to my dad and step-mums y'day, my step-gran was there and she couldn't believe that a one year old sat there and ate a sandwich, apple etc. She literally sat there in disbelief saying over and over how she couldn't believe it!! Was funny... 

Sammuel enjoyed himself and didn't get an excessive amount of presents luckily!! But got lots of nice things... 

How was yours? 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry I wasn't on again to respond; his pic is down my wall a bit... Baby via jjcolecollections pinterest it says. :) past two sets of pictures


----------



## lisaf

arghhh, no idea why I can't find it! :(


----------



## Onelildream

Idk. Maybe u have to have pinterest? Here's the link. He's in the last picture for the mobile... https://jjcolecollections.com/musical-mobile


----------



## SBB

What a cute pic chell! He's famous!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well poorly Ben gave me literally 90 minutes (broken) sleep last night in preparation for my night out! Great!! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Jesus Lou... Can ste have him for a bit while you nap today? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ste's gone to play stupid golf!! :growlmad: I was hoping Ben might nap with me but he's having none of it!!! :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Man Ste is so selfish!!! :haha: go to sleep Ben so mummy can nap... Or she'll scare the public with her eye bags later!! :haha: 

We went to the shops, they're crazy! So busy! 

Got some jumpers as I literally have no clothes, and all I wear is this maternity jumper from last pregnancy with tights or leggings. It's like a thin jumper material and longish. So I bought about 4 more similar ones :haha: they're not maternity but I got a bigger size so they should last. And by the time I'm really fat it'll be summer! 

Scan tomorrow! 

X x x


----------



## Damita

:wave: can I join? I have no home at the moment as I have always been in the LTTTC and pregnancy section scares me..


----------



## TySonNMe

Yes! Welcome Damita! Congratulations!!

Lou, Christmas was great...can you believe that Jackson didn't cry the whole day! He was an angel and I was so happy. I got a new lens for my camera and a camera bag. What did you get? Santa Ben bring you anything good? I hope you enjoy your evening tonight!

I can't believe how many are geting ready to turn 1! I was checking the front page and we have Sammuel, Pearl, Jimmy, and Lili!! Bring on 2012!!


----------



## babyloulou

Well I finally got Ben to sleep in the car (after an hour of screaming and driving!) - as soon as he was asleep I pulled up on our drive, left the engine running, locked the doors and went to sleep on the drivers seat!! :haha: We've just had nearly two hours!! 

Welcome Damita! And congratulations!! Have you come from the Clomid Club thread? What's your LTTC story? X

Marg- Xmas was good here too. I got a lovely mug off Ben with his handprint on- Ste took him to a special place to get it made in secret! I'll post a piccy in a mo...

Suz- So exciting!!! :happydance: God your pregnancy is flying already!! :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

Here's my mug.... (and yes Ben has HUGE hands! :haha: )


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/december%202011/3074db32.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/december%202011/0443a0f6.jpg


----------



## Damita

I've been in and out the clomid thread, erm we TTC for 17 months, I had a FS in September where they said I had mild PCOS and put me on clomid to help me ovulate, first two cycles were text book minus not getting pregnant, third cycle they told me I hadn't ovulated via my 21 day blood test - I just did it later and then only tested because I wanted to start cycle 4 of clomid as thought cycle 3 was a bust.. god was I surprised when I saw the BFP!

I'm 26, DH is 32, married for 3 years and we have three cats :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Congrats and welcome damita!! 

Lou I love the extremes you have to go to! I wonder what your neighbours thought of you on the drive asleep :rofl: glad you got some kip though.... 

Love the mug too - very cute! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha! When you've got a baby like Ben you learn to forget the embarrassment and just sleep!! :haha:

Do you know how far along you are Damita? Most of us have been in here for over a year now and have had our babies. We do have Veronique though who has recently joined us and is pregnant and our lovely Suz is expecting her second xx


----------



## Damita

babyloulou said:


> Ha! When you've got a baby like Ben you learn to forget the embarrassment and just sleep!! :haha:
> 
> Do you know how far along you are Damita? Most of us have been in here for over a year now and have had our babies. We do have Veronique though who has recently joined us and is pregnant and our lovely Suz is expecting her second xx

Only 5 weeks 6 days... I had a scan yesterday to make sure everything was okay and we got to see the heartbeat :cloud9: I am paying for scans at 8 weeks and 10 weeks because I am a worry wart.

Aw that's great to hear :baby::baby:, well I will def pick you guys brains about any worries I get :thumbup:


----------



## TySonNMe

Awww, that mug is adorable!!! Wow, maybe you should do the same at night...just start living in your car. 2 hours!!


----------



## babyloulou

He will often do a 2 hour stretch in the car Marg- just won't at night time!! :growlmad:


----------



## TySonNMe

That stinks...is he taking any steps on his own yet?


----------



## babyloulou

No. He's standing lots and can walk with his walker. He's so fast at crawling that I don't think he's bothered about walking!


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL that's how Jackson was he used to whip around that walker like he was a racecar driver!


----------



## lisaf

Welcome Damita! Congrats!! :)

I love that mug Lou! :) Wish DH had done something like that for me

Daniel keeps trying to pull himself to a stand these days.. he has zero balance though so he just falls over :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Lou when he's asleep from the car can you transfer him? I'm guessing no! Sammuel used to wake up fully but now I can run in the house with him, lay straight down and feed him and he'll stay asleep or go back to sleep. I do live in a bungalow though so its quite easy! 

Damita thats great you saw the HB so early! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No Suz- I can't even switch the car engine off or he wakes up x


----------



## SBB

Sammuel was exactly the same until literally 2/3 weeks ago... Maybe Ben will change too - but don't hold your breath! Are you looking forward to going out? 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa- I posted the link for u. :) https://jjcolecollections.com/musical-mobile he's the last pic. :) he's on the box too and the nursing pillow comes out in February... So he'll be up for that then too.

Girls I should be ovulating this weekend. Maybe we'll conceive new years eve! Wouldn't that be a treat?!

Lou I wish you were getting more sleep. I'm exhausted just thinking about how little sleep u get.

Suz- i'll pop back on tomorrow to see how the scan went. So excited for you!


----------



## lisaf

Ah, finally saw it! Thanks Chell!!! Such a cutie! :)


----------



## Onelildream

I'm such a dork but that makes me so proud!


----------



## lisaf

lol, I understand!! I want Daniel to be famous too.. .I just feel like he's so cute he deserves recognition for it! :)


----------



## Euronova

Hi everyone!!!
I'm back!!! Welcome Damita! Saw you loads of times on te clomid thread! I am a new graduate too! 
Love the mug Lou, are you out tonight or was it yesterday?
Suz, have you had your scan yet or same is it tomorrow??? Can't wait to see pics!

Had a great time in France, although alcohol clearly normally helps me find my parents less stressful! Felt on the edge a lot of time but overal managed ok.

Got some pregnancy/stretch mark creams and my favourite present is my small solitaire diamond necklace from Oliver <3

How is everyone feeling? I hope none of the little ones are sick anymore!
Back a few days in London then off to Pembrokeshire for a few days but I now definitely have Internet working so will keep more up to date!!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi V :hi: Glad you had a nice time!! :hugs:

I'm off out at 8- soon as I've finished the evening feed!! :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Woohoo have fun lou!! :hugs: 

Jess where are you? :hugs: 

V I'm glad you managed with your family! My scan is tomorrow 1030... 

Lisa / chell I'd be proud too and I also feel thAt the world deserves to see Sammuels cuteness!!! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

SBB said:


> Woohoo have fun lou!! :hugs:
> 
> Jess where are you? :hugs:
> 
> V I'm glad you managed with your family! My scan is tomorrow 1030...
> 
> Lisa / chell I'd be proud too and I also feel thAt the world deserves to see Sammuels cuteness!!!
> 
> X x x

You could totally have Samuel model some stuff for your website! :)


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's true Lisa! I want to rephotograph loads and have sets with a kid in them so it can be Sammuel! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Have fun Lou!!


----------



## lisaf

lol, wish I was there so I could offer Daniel to model some stuff for you! :)


----------



## SBB

Just send him over I'll look after him!! 

My mil got on my nerves today, I am really tired so this is totally unreasonable!!! But she keeps trying to make Sammuel say 'ta'. I have no objection to this word and don't care if he says it, but it's so random!! It's not a word they say or we say, yet every time he picks up a toy or hands one to her or does anything really she says 'ta' or 'say ta'... Why?!?! Haha I am grumpy I guess! But she must have said it 50 times in an hour! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

EVERYONE does that to Ben too Suz! :haha: I think people are obsessed with teaching babies "ta" :haha:


----------



## Onelildream

Ta? What does that mean? Here ta-ta means boobs. :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, what is ta? That would be super annoying.


----------



## lisaf

Daniel says ta all the time.. he goes 'da - da- ta - ta -ta -ta -da -ga' etc
I would be irritated hearing anyone trying for too long to get Daniel to say something though.. FFS he's not going to say it if he doesn't after the first 3 tries!

I got irritated at my SIL this weekend when we tried to get Daniel to say mama or dada (we tried like once each) and she said 'no, try 'grandpa'' because we were at FIL's house.... umm, I'm not going to teach my son to say grandpa before he learns mama damnit!


----------



## SBB

Ta is thank you basically.... 

Lol Lisa yeh people trying to get them to say their names first is just stupid!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and I am really bloated today and have a bump! It's not a real one of course... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

double post!


----------



## Euronova

Suz, too funny you say that! i have been really bloated in the evening but i usually have a flat stomach when i wake up... since yesterday though... i cannot hold my guts in anymore! I know it's not all bump but i think my guts have now been pushed up so much i cannot hold it all!
no weight gain yet, which i hope will last a couple more week at least :)

I got Mirabelle (our youngest dog) spayed by my brother during the holidays, i would love to post pictures of her with her cone of shame on Facebook but all the over breeders are on my friend's list and a lot do not believe you should spay before 2yo (she is 14 months). Anyway, it's a big relief as she was about to come in season and we had booked a bed and breakfast in Wales (i am not sure their dogs would have appreciated... and even if it's the most dog friendly place i know... blood everywhere in the room is porb off limit :sick: )


----------



## lisaf

Why are they against spaying before 2 years? We spay/neuter at 6 months here if you aren't going to breed!


----------



## Euronova

breeders are, it's a rare breed and a lot want to wait until the dog is 2years so you now what he will look like when he is fully mature before you decide to breed or not (they are also against breeding dog of that breed that are under 2yo so not all bad).
Also I think the owner of Mirabelle's dad hoped i would have a litter with her, but she is a bit of a miniature for the breed and it's my turn to have babies! :)


----------



## lisaf

Huh, I guess I can see that... we fixed our dog before 6 months because we knew he was pet quality, we did not have the money, time, or resources to be responsible breeders, and to avoid some of the behavioral problems that can come up once they hit puberty.

As a result, my dog's penis is so small you can hardly tell its there :rofl: A fringe benefit I guess, but it was quite hilarious to see him next to my dad's Bichon that was a retired breeder and was nicely endowed!


----------



## Euronova

:haha: both our girls are spayed now, the cat was too at 5 months! 
Breeding is exhausting... I did not sleep more than 10 min at a time for 3 weeks (sorry Lou)
Pets are much happier without the hormones!


----------



## SBB

When I'm old and retired I'd like to breed Burmese cats! 

V we'll have to post bump pics soon!! 

Night all, I have a horrid headache so off to bed. Hope you've had fun Lou! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

I'd love to breed Ragdoll cats, but I figure I'd have to be independently wealthy to really do it to my satisfaction, lol.


----------



## SBB

Lou how's your head?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Rough!!! :haha:

We started "operation no-boob" last night so I didn't feed him drunk and I got a full nights sleep in the spare room! Unfortunately I'm too hungover to have felt the benefits of my first full night sleep since he's been born! :dohh:

I'd love to co-sleep and BF him in the night until he's ready to stop but he just doesn't sleep next to me- so we decided Ste taking over for a week and seeing what happens is a good thing to try before sleep training...


----------



## SBB

Definitely a good plan. Did he sleep? 

Did you smoke ??? :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No he didn't sleep at all!! :dohh:

Yes I smoked loads!! :blush: :haha:


----------



## Euronova

Naughty!!! Glad you had a good night!!
Suz, can't wait for bump and baby pics!! :)


----------



## Euronova

ok ladies, i am throwing myself into this! my first bump pic :) (who actually does not show at all that tiny lump i have above my pelvic bone but you will get the idea of the gut bump on the top)
Enjoy lol
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7033/6593396433_9d4434f3cc_z.jpg


----------



## SBB

Lou I knew you would!!!! :gun: :growlmad: 

Scan all fine will post a pic in a bit... Lol V you'll see the difference between the shitty nhs scan/pic and your decent one!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Haha that's not a bump V you skinny Minnie! 

X x z


----------



## Euronova

Glad the scan went well can't wait to see a pic anyhow!!! it seems to have deflated a bit again today...must have got stressed at my parents lol :)


----------



## babyloulou

Oo Suz- I forgot about your scan!! :happydance: Post your pic immediately....!!!

V- that's a very flat stomach you jammy cow!! &#58667;


----------



## Euronova

starting to think maybe the baby is not growing enough.... i know it's silly but i had a horrible dream 2 nights ago that they told me at the 20 weeks scan that the baby had just not grown.... and there was nothing to do :(
i am petrified to get big (and worried that i might get so obsessed with not putting on too much weight i will not put on enough!) and then on the other hand i want signs that the baby is changing as it should and want to see week to week that i am getting rounder.... full of contradiction!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Why are you scared of getting big V? It'll be baby not fat! X


----------



## SBB

V it's fine you don't need to worry about it not growing. It's so unlikely and most people don't show yet. And you'll lose the weight you put on. I lost 3.5 stone!! And I was all bump even with that weight gain. And honestly you'd never know looking at me that I'd had a baby. So chill and eat what you want/need! 

Here's the pic. It's a unicorn baby! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/a30c490e.jpg

X x z


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Suz!! What are the "unicorn" bits??


----------



## SBB

Hands! Unless it really is a unicorn :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

i don't know i guess it's all the changes and not knowing what it's going to be like or what i will look like afterwards.... i think it's just a self confidence thing... with a partner that is a personal trainer... i can't afford to look flabby afterwards... all our clients know me and i just can't be bad advertising for the business if you want... i know i am the one putting pressure on myself (OH is actually not even mentioning it, or if he does he just says how well i am doing)... i guess it's just fear of the unknown!


----------



## Euronova

oh!!! look at that unicorn baby!!! cute!!! love how you can see the legs etc :)
you must be so happy :) I always feel so content after a scan :) (i wish we had more!!)


----------



## Euronova

that's Suz... i think it's just adjusting to all these new things! i fit in most my clothes but i do feel really uncomfortable in some... i am far too small still to buy anything "pregnancy" but don't really want to just spend money on slightly bigger clothes... just in a bit of limbo at the mo :)


----------



## SBB

I think your clients would understand you've just had a baby!! Just try and concentrate on the baby and enjoy having a bump and eating what you like. You obviously for want to go overboard just let your body/baby tell you what it needs. 
And once you have the baby you won't give a shit about how our look for a little while at least. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I just wear leggings and tights with long tops til I got bigger 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

you are right, i need to invest in long tops, i don't really have any and i need a few more leggings too... just need to get to the shop but i am so demotivated, i just don't seem to be able to try on or buy anything (it sounds stupid I know!)
i know clients prob will not mind but i think it's more me putting pressure on myself... 
oh and my mum and sister had their babies 2-3 weeks early... OH's mum was more like 2 weeks late.... do women take after their relatives or does it depend on the dad too??
OH's mum had big babies (nearly 11lb) whilst my mum and sister had smallish ones (6-7 pounds)... i do hope i take after my side of the family!!!


----------



## SBB

Apparently weight wise after your family but I'm not sure I believe that since all my siblings were 6.5 and Sammuel was 8.5! 
And the baby will just come when it's ready, I don't think it gives a shit when your mum or mil gave birth!! :haha:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I was 6 pound when born amd was nearly 3 months early, Ste was 8 and a half pound and 2 days late. Ben was 14 days late and 9lb 3.5oz-so I think its pretty random to be honest!!


----------



## SBB

Lou you'd have been about 14lb full term :shock: :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

LOL :) so many things we know in science and somehow what is one of the most common thing seems so unpredictable!!
Suz, are you going to stay a team yellow? Damita do you want to find out? I am getting tempted to find out but i think i will be strong and keep it a surprise


----------



## babyloulou

Ha! I know Suz! I'd have been huge!! :shock: My mum was 12lb when she was born!! :shock:


----------



## SBB

Yep team yellow! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz how far along are you and are you going to put a ticker up?

Lisa, your comment made me laugh LoL

Lou, glad you had a good night. I wonder if Ben will start to settle with Ste. What are your plans for sleep training? PUPD?


----------



## Euronova

we want a ticker!!!! did they change your date?


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, I bought an electronic cigarette yesterday. Have you heard about those? It has some nicotine in it but it's mostly water vapor. It's to help me quit smoking.


----------



## babyloulou

I didn't know you smoked Marg!!!


----------



## Euronova

Booked my NCT course, stupidly expensive!!! but on one hand it's potential clients for the baby photos and potential clients for the personal training business!
Did any of you did pregnancy yoga? I am considering joining to find more clients but also as it might be good for me.


----------



## TySonNMe

Well, I didn't...I had quit until my job situation...then I quit on Jax's birthday...until the OH situation...but I'm like hard core now...I'll smoke my little cigars every night after Jackson goes to bed sometimes two of them!


----------



## babyloulou

Do you smoke cigarettes too? Or just cigars?


----------



## TySonNMe

Just the cigars. Black & Milds...do you have those over there? I figured I would only smoke one and ended up keeping on smoking. I think it would have been worse with cigarettes. Good thing about the e-cig is that I can smoke in the house and it doesn't stink. You know how when the smoke smell lingers on your clothes and hands...that's the thing I hate. That's why I don't smoke with Jax around usually. I stink!!


----------



## SBB

Love the new Avvie pic marg! Good luck quitting! 

Yeh I need to do a ticker, 17th July changed from 18th. So I'm 11+2. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ewww I can't imagine smoking cigars! :sick: They must be so strong!! 

Ben's Bronchiolitis is back :-( He's coughing and wheezing constantly again :-(


----------



## Euronova

oh no!!! Poor Ben :( can you take him back to the doctor?
I just don't want to even think of the night you will have :(


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh my, sorry to hear that Ben's not feeling well again. I've been lucky that Jackson hasn;t gotten very sick yet. He caught some stomach thing that was going around a couple of weeks ago but has been pretty healthy other than a runny nose and a bit of congestion. The weather here in Florida goes up and down around this time of the year and it used to always make me sick until I had sinus surgery several years ago. One day it's in the upper 70s and then the next in the 40s or 50s.

Lou, I want to quit those things! They are nasty! When you used to smoke, how much did you smoke? Pack a day? 1/2 pack a day?


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, 11+2 so nearly second tri! All skinny little twigs on here...V!! I'm jealous! loL


----------



## SBB

Oh no Lou :( poor Ben... Is he bad enough to go in? You never get a break :( 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Love the unicorn baby Suz!! :) I had a pinocchio baby :haha:

You are so skinny V! :) What I did for my 'in between' phase was get some belly bands... it looks like you are layering shirts or wearing a tank underneath.. then you can leave your pants unbuttoned or slightly unzipped etc. I needed them even when I got the maternity pants because they would not stay up on me! The bands helped keep my maternity jeans up.

Me and DH took up smoking again after our vegas trip :blush: ... we were only going to do it on vacation, then when we got back and the daycare thing blew up our stress levels were so high we kept smoking... we finally quit again over Thanksgiving. I wish we had the willpower to just have one every few days, but it started with one a night and was quickly 2 a night, then anytime Daniel was napping. I scrubbed my hands with a nail brush and soap after each cigarette (really helped with the smell) and changed my shirt too, but I was just so paranoid about Daniel inhaling stuff off my clothes etc.


----------



## SBB

Lisa I didn't know you smoked! Now it's banned everywhere the people who smoke really do stink!! 
My friend allegedly gave up while pregnant although admitted to having a few... :nope: 
And then started but only after dd went to bed, then it was every nap, and now they blatantly smoke in front of her and it's gross! They vaguely rub antibacterial stuff on their hands - like that helps?! He always smokes then tries to hold Sammuel immediately after and I have to make some excuse.. :sick: 

It totally makes me feel sick thinking about smoking, exactly like last pregnancy. But after I did think I could smoke with a glass of wine. But I'm 99% sure I never would. I really wouldn't want Sammuel to see me smoke, and I dont want to smoke when I'm older. Plus have you seen how much they cost now?!?! And Danny would not be impressed. I was a total social smoker though. I used to smoke a lot more, but for the last few years just when out, never at home or in the day, it was literally just with a drink. 

Lou how is ben? 

Sammuel slept right over with Danny last night and did 11.30 - 6.30!! He's been so bad the last 2/3 weeks it's great he did such a long stretch! Second longest ever I think!!

We went out last night cos Danny was playing. We had an afternoon nap and went to the pub about 7.30. S was loving the bands but every time everyone clapped he cried. It was quite funny cos it all went quiet while he was taking in air to scream then he let rip and everyone turned around. Poor baby! Was about to take him home but he calmed down and went to sleep on me for about an hour. Then woke up to watch daddy play which he loved and was dancing away like mad and pointing! So cute :) then we came home to bed at 11.30 - he's so rock and roll!! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, so what do you do when Ben is screaming all night? Are you in separate parts of the house than DH? Does anyone get any sleep?

Suz, great than Sammuel got some sleep last night...hopefully you did too. Isn't there a sleep regression at 10 or 11 months?


----------



## SBB

I don't think Sammuel qualifies for sleep regression since he's never slept well :haha: he was up so many times last night! I'm pretty sure he's teething AGAIN! He's almost got all his teeth I think, can't wait til they're all through! 

So what's everyone up to tonight? 

Lou how is Ben? I hope he's doing better :hugs: 

Sammuels birthday tomorrow, we (Danny) are making a cake! And I want to make a yummy cheesecake, just cos I feel like it! I am well into dairy at the moment!! 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

happy new year girls hope you all have a good one x look at my opks woopp x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111231-00045.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Onelildream

Suz I stopped over to see how the scan went. Congrats! Nice pic! I can't believe you are almost 12 weeks! How wonderful!


----------



## caz & bob

suz lovein the unicorn scan aw cute xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Ben appears to have stopped fitting now :happydance:

Happy New Year my lovely ladies xxx :flower: &#58130;&#58130;&#58130;&#58130;&#58130;


----------



## SBB

Phew! Hope he's on the way to being better now... 

Happy new year everyone! This time last year I was in labour... Don't really want to think about that, it makes me want to cry :cry: 

Anyway, happy new year!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh wow Suz!! I forgot it's Sammuel's birthday tomorrow!!! Wow!! 1 already! Craziness!! :shock:


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy new y ear Ladies!


----------



## lisaf

happy birthday Sammuel!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Happy Birthday Sammuel!! :cake: &#58130;&#58128;&#57618;&#58423;&#58650;&#58132;


----------



## SBB

Thanks girls :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Are you having a party Suz?


----------



## Euronova

Happy birthday Samuel!!! Wow born on the new year! That's pretty cool. He will have one hell of a party each year when he is old enough! X


----------



## SBB

Nah Lou just had my mum and sister for lunch. Danny made a Victoria sponge cake, Sammuel threw the cake and just ate the strawberries. :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Has anyone heard from Cat? I saw she posted a lovely photo but I emailed her a while ago and haven't heard back.. Hope I have the right email... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I only heard from her what I posted on here a few weeks ago. I'll send her another one now xx

She has got two emails Suz- one goes straight to her phone- do you want me to text it to you to check you're using that one?


----------



## SBB

Yes please x x x 

Can you see my Facebook status updates? About baby unicorn and Sammuels pics? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

No- can't see anything on your profile except other people's wall posts xx


----------



## SBB

I wondered why not one single person has commented on the fact we're having another baby! Why isn't it coming up... It's set to friends for updates... Grrrr! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

There's nothing from you at all Suz! I never thought you ever put anything as nothing ever appears from you!? :shrug: I think it used to though..???


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, I just went to look at those new pics and didn't see anything on your wall either!


----------



## babyloulou

When you go to post a status if you click on the friends symbol at the bottom of the status box on the right hand side does it say "friends" under the audience bit??


----------



## SBB

Ah Lou there was something at the bottom that said acquaintances.,, I just ignored but perhaps that's it! I'll check it out on the comp in a bit. 

Here is a vid from yesterday my mum thinks Sammuel said 'look' 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/5b8cbc11.mp4

And here's one from a couple of weeks ago, Danny taught him to go 'ahhhh' after a drink! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/79fd8427.mp4

How is Ben now?? 

Sammuel is being such a boober at the moment! He's constantly tugging at my top and trying to get a feed. All the time!! He's feeding loads in the night too. I think we might try and night wean him soon. I can't cope with 2 babies feeding all night realistically! 

X x c


----------



## babyloulou

I'll watch those videos in a bit Suz- Ben is asleep so daren't put sound on!!

He's still really chesty and full of cold! :-(

Do you mean wean Sammuel at nights or completely? Ste is still sleeping with Ben instead of me- it hasn't improved his sleep much but he's not looking for the boob at all! He's just not bothered! Yet if I was co-sleeping with him he'd be on and off the boob all night still!!!


----------



## SBB

No just at night... I just can't cope with 2 at night no matter how much I'd like to let Sammuel sleep through in his own time in an ideal world! Don't know how to go about it though... Will have to read up. H

I'm thinking of doing the same with Danny sleeping with Sammuel During half term in feb. but if I can get him off the boob he might sleep better anyway I hope! 

Hope he's better soon :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That's what I was hoping for and he is sleeping for longer stretches for the first part of the night (4 hours last night) but is still up and down constantly in our bed with Ste from 1am-ish onwards :-( We've been doing it for a week!!!


----------



## SBB

Are you going to persevere? How's Ste doing with it? Are you actually sleeping?! 

I forgot here are Sammuels stats at 1 year: 
Weight : 26lb (he's lost a few oz since 2 months ago) 
Height : 78.5cm 
Teeth : 16! 
Words : None 
Sleep : Rubbish

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow all those teeth! :shock: That's LOADS for his age!!! 

I think we are- but it depends how Ste copes with it and being back at work. He's gone back to bed til lunch every day this week so not sure if he'll cope without that- he needs a lot more sleep than me!

I wish I had taken full advantage of the week of sleep but we've been going to bed too late cos it's been holidays and then I can't sleep without Ben there :-(


----------



## SBB

Aw I don't think I could sleep without Sammuel either!! The night he did 7 hours over with Danny I woke up in a panic several times because I thought he'd gone somewhere! 

Does Ste go back this week? 

Yeh I think the amount of teeth is excessive! I think he's only got about 4 more to come?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah he's going back to work tomorrow. He says he's sleeping with Ben tonight- but I think a couple more nights and having to get up will be the end of it! (even though I've been doing that for 11 months now!! :haha: )

Ben's had two more teeth through this week- he's got 6 now and 2 more poking through. X


----------



## SBB

All of Sammuels last ones overlapped and he got a lot at the same time. 

I hope ste can do a few more nights and Ben starts sleeping better! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, how are you all? Hope you all had great New Years! I will try and catch up later, but busy at work today and no internet at home. So, what have I missed? 

Suz, saw your scan photos on FB, so cute!! Little unicorn! xx


----------



## SBB

Not much jess it's been fairly quiet! 

So how was your new year and Xmas? 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy 12 weeks Suz!!! Come on second tri! 16 teeth! Wow, Jackson is finally is getting his top two. At the ripe age of (nearly) 14 months, he'll have 4 teeth!!! :rofl:

Hi Jess! How were your holidays?

Lou, I totally feel for you now. Jackson slept like crap last night...was up every hour. I gave him some motrin in case it was his teeth bothering him but he woke. He finally conked out at nearly 1 after giving him his paci. He doesn't use his pacifier to go to bed at night only during naptime.


----------



## lisaf

Don't shoot me girls, but Daniel finally slept through again!!! :happydance:

Now I just need to get my ass in bed/asleep earlier so I wake up on time and am not late to work every damn day!


----------



## SBB

Lisa - whatever. :ignore: 

Marg sorry Jackson slept badly. Sammuel was up all night again. I don't know what's up with him... He's obsessed with boob at the moment! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- :bike:

Suz- Ben has had another two teeth come through today and has been boobing every two hours (which he's not done for ages) - could it be S's teeth? Or maybe your supply has started trying to drop due to pregnancy so he's cluster feeding to keep it up??? :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Yeh I think it's one of the two... He's not been like it with his other teeth so I'm guessing supply... :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's a good thing them Suz surely? He'll probably stop it dropping!?


----------



## SBB

Yeh just sad if it's dropping, sometimes even feeding a lot doesn't stop it dwindling :( 

X x.


----------



## babyloulou

What about if you add in a pump or two a day to try and up it?


----------



## SBB

Yeh I could do... if I squeeze there's always milk there so I don't know it is drying up. 

I might do an evening pump while he's in bed though. 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Can't hurt if you're worried about it xx


----------



## SBB

Wow where is everyone at the moment?! 

I am going to pizza express today :happydance: looking forward to dough balls and pizza! 

Danny has gone back to work and I had to get up early :cry: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, sorry, still no internet at home... :cry:

I'm busy organising Lili's party on Saturday! I'm not sure what food to do and decorations etc... What music shall I use?! All so much to think about!!

Suz, are you going to tandem feed or are you going to do don't offer don't refuse? Breastfeeding 2 is gong to knacker you!! :hugs: xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Jess, birthday parties wear me out! I put a lot into planning Jackson's first and was so preoccupied with him, nothing else got done. I went through all this effort to make goodie bags for the kids and completely forgot to hand them out!! They'll be used for his 2nd birthday LoL!!

Suz, there's a lot of support on here for tandem feeding. I think after a few days of cluster feeding he'll be fine. Maybe a growth spurt? Jackson just had one...I swear he shot up over night!! All of a sudden he couldn't fit underneath tables without ducking and his clothes fit a little better (he's in 18 months and some 24 months clothes).

Jackson had another crappy night last night waking up a couple of times. It's so odd because (don't read this Lou) he slept through fine before usually around 11 hours. Do you think it's teething? I thought maybe because we had to have the heat on that maybe his throat is getting dry and he doesn't like it. I thought of maybe giving him a sippy of water to go to bed with. He wakes up fussing...not crying, just whining until I come to him. He will whine until I come. If I come and pat his back for 2 seconds, he'll go right back to sleep (I'm not exaggerating). Or I'll pick him up for all of 5 seconds and put him back down and he goes back to sleep. Is this like a wonder week thing maybe? He is definitely more attached to me now than he has ever been.


----------



## TySonNMe

I just googled it and he's smack on for a wonder week. I'm going to go borrow the book from the library and read up. Some lady said that her child went through the same thing at this age and had a vocabulary explosion! Wouldn't that be interesting!?


----------



## megs79

Hi everyone! :hi:

Margaret, wanted to post as Frida's a v similar age and is being JUST the same. She was sleeping through and all was great then as of a couple of weeks ago it all just went tits up...! She's very very clingy during the day too... she does have teeth 7 and 8 coming through so could just be teething - but what is this wonder week thing?? I'll google it!! I just wanted to let you know that F is the same so it might just be their age? Let's hope so. 

How is everyone? I do keep an eye on this thread but I know I'm a bit rubbish at posting! 

x x x :flower:


----------



## SBB

Jess I'm planning to tandem feed, but I imagine Sammuel will be down to 2-3 feeds by then and I want to night wean him so hopefully he'll sleep through. I don't think I can sanely feed 2 babies at night! 

Marg that's funny he's bang on for a wonder week! Does he say much now? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey meg! :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Meg :hi:

Hi Marg :hi: 

Hi Jess :hi:

Suz- are you still going to co-sleep with both? You might find it hard to night wean if you are! Sammuel will get waken up by the baby, see the baby feeding and think "oi! Get off my boob!!" :haha:


----------



## laura6914

hey everyone im so so sorry im crap at getting on here. I cnt stress how busy i am with 2 babies to look after. :blush:

How is everyone? Did you all have a nice xmas? An happy new year to you all. 

xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Laura :hi: Wow loads popping on tonight!! How you coping? X


----------



## laura6914

heylou :wave:

Things are great, just busy. I must say i have been blessed with 2 very good babies. :)

How are you and ben doing?
xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi Meg!! Unfortunately, I got the Wonder Weeks book from the library and even though it's in the chart, there's no chapter on it. I know he's getting one more tooth in so may be that's what it is.

Suz, he babbles a lot! He'll try to I love you but he sounds like Scooby Doo "Ruv ru." The cute thing is that he'll try to talk to you and act like he's having a intelligible conversation, but he's just babbling. He says a few words.

Hi Laura, I'm sure you're super busy with two LOs!!


----------



## laura6914

hey marg :wave: Jackson sounds like he is coming along lovely. Shae is like that, will sit there having a convo just babbling away. :)

He has also reached the 'whats that?' stage where he points to everything :cloud9:


----------



## SBB

Aw I love babbling! Sammuel points at everything too it's so cute! Everything he does is cute :lol: and he's really copying us at the moment, if we roar like a lion in one of his books he tries to do it too, and he tries to do broom broom with cars on the floor! 

Yeh Lou I don't know yet about the co-sleeping. I don't want to kick Sammuel out because of a new baby, and lots say that new baby doesn't disturb them. I guess we'll see how he's sleeping nearer the time... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou how is Ste doing with the sleep now he's back at work? 

You know I think Sammuel might wake up when he pees in the night! I can usually smell when he pees :sick: and it seems to be when he wakes :shrug: no idea what I can do about that! I guess if he didn't feed though he wouldn't pee...

X x x


----------



## lisaf

maybe night weaning would then help with the disturbed sleep?
Thats a good sign for future potty training though if he wakes up to pee, right?


----------



## babyloulou

He's doing ok Suz- managing ok so far. Ben has not fed in the night for 6 nights now and doesn't seem bothered- and his nappies are now dry in the mornings so it may well stop Sammuel weeing in the night so much! However.... it hasn't improved Ben's sleep at all yet :-( He was horrendous last night :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili pooed in the bath tonight :sick: 

Hi Laura! :hi: hi Megs :hi:

Lou, does Ben not feed when he wakes up at night? :hugs:

Marg, how are things with your OH? :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- we've changed things around for the last week. I'm in the spare room and Ste is dealing with him- we were hoping if we cut out the boob in the night he might sleep better - but it's not working so far!


----------



## SBB

Lol Sammuel poo'd in the bath for the first time ever the other night!! I had to scoop it up in one of his toys that had 3 holes in the bottom :rofl:

Lou I can't believe his sleep is still awful... COME ON BEN!!! :growlmad: 

I am going to look into night weaning. He was having almost dry nappies a few weeks ago and was sleeping better, but they're wetter again now (but still not as much as they used to be by a long shot. So he's obviously taking a decent amount of milk. 

Jess any further developments with twat face? Are you going to any more counselling sessions? 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

We haven't had any poops in the bath..... yet, lol

Whats your next plan, Lou? I remember you saying this was one of the last things you guys could think to try before taking the next step?


----------



## babyloulou

We haven't got another step Lisa! :rofl: Just back to riding it out I guess... :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and Jess- we've had LOADS of poos in the bath from Ben! He loves pooing in the bath!! :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, no developments... he continues to communicate with me soley about Lili. Our next counselling session isn't until Friday 13th... ominous!! :rofl:


----------



## Euronova

Hi Everyone! Back home! I need to catch up with the last few pages! Seems like noone is sleeping!

Hope everyone has a better night tonight, speak to you in the morning x


----------



## Euronova

How is everyone today?
Did anyone sleep at all?
Hi Lisa!!! I bet you are super busy!!
Any news on the ultrasound for Ben's leg?

I felt really relaxed after a few days in Wales, we had a lovely time with OH and even fitted in a bit of :sex: lol and for a change I found it very nice VERY quickly but then could not go on so poor OH thought I was just a bit too quick for him (but then he owes me so much over the years :haha: )
Was really relaxed when I got home, until OH mum called and kept trying to pin him down: do you want to come over Sunday? What about Saturday then?, Should I drop you some turkey soup at your house :sick: ? We are going to church Sunday, you should come and speak to the vicar? or monday night when your sister is going to talk about her church wedding.... :gun:
I could feel my body tensing up as the discussion was going... but anyhow we decided against the church wedding and for a blessing the next day at the same time as the baptism and we WILL stick to it!!!
Still not eating much but somehow starting to put on weight... I guess it was going to happen! Starting to go back swimming next week and also to eat more fresh stuff...
In Wales, it was very much pub food and because I am toxoplasmosis negative, my choices were SO limited! (My SIL freaked me out about her friend who got infected when pregnant and had to have a really late abortion... ) so a lot of things I could eat were either fried, battered, or coated in melted cheese! (maybe that explains the weight gain lol)
How is everyone otherwise? Suz, is the sickness gone?! Happy 12 weeks!!


----------



## SBB

I just replied on FB. What does toxoplasmosis negative mean?! 

Glad you had a nice time... It's fine to eat some good food and put a bit of weight on! 

I still feeling really :sick: worse than ever last night! Tummy was hurting too so I think baby unicorn was growing! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

awww i hope you feel better soon! 

Its the disease you get from cat's poop and unwashed salads or fruits/vegs, also if meat is not cooked properly.

You'd think working at the vet and owning a cat I would have had it but NO!
They test me every month as if they find out i am getting it during the pregnancy they have to give you antibiotic and find out if the baby got it too (not sure how they do that but i think it's pretty intrusive)...
It's much more dangerous than i thought and leads to horrible malformations and mental problems so got very worried... they never wash salads in pubs etc so could not eat very healthy :(


----------



## SBB

Yeh I don't do the cat tray because of it but i didn't realise you could get it from food. Rubbish! 

I've heard it can be really bad for the baby and cause blindness and other things :( 

Is it quite rare though?

X x x


----------



## Euronova

well it is and it's not.... nearly 60% of people have had it but didn't notice. So you are quite likely to get it... it's just a question of not having it whilst you are preggers...
my SIL friend got it from a steak she ate quite red when she just got pregnant (she didn't know) they had to wait until after the morphology scan to figure out how much damage had happened and had to abort the baby then... i know i haven't had it at my last 2 blood test, i am just keen to have my next one as it is worse if you have it first tri.
If you are negative they are meant to check you every month (well they do in France and i seriously hope they will for me here... will know monday)


----------



## SBB

God that's hideous :( 

I didn't know they checked for it in the bloods. 

Great, Danny's car is fucked and is going to cost £4-500 to fix, and we have no money :cry: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

bummer! prob better off buying a second hand car than fix that one :(


----------



## lisaf

crap Suz... that really sucks about the car! :(

I always thought the food restrictions were about listeria, not toxoplasmosis... interesting!


----------



## SBB

Well the car was £270 so not as bad as we thought. But still hardly ideal :( 

I feel so ill I cried earlier :( I feel so sick. And my hurts. The kind of feeling when you have upset tummy. Except I don't. And it's been like it for 2 days :cry: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

awwww so sorry, I do really hope that you feel better soon :hugs:
Are you getting a new car then? x


----------



## SBB

Thanks V :hugs: 

No won't be getting a new car! It's a £7k car so worth repairing! 

I have just quoted for some interior design work so if they want to go ahead that'll pay for a few little bits, f**k knows when I'll find the time to do it though! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

oh i though the car was worth £270! (I was wondering what sort of car it could possibly be!!) so that is the new amount for the repair, that's much better!
We are getting quotes to do the garage up as an office, so office becomes baby's room and spare room stays spare room... but we just realised that actually if we used the spare room as a baby room--- my parents would definitely have to go to a hotel when visiting which actually could be a bit more relaxing!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I thought you might have thought that! We're not that poor :haha: 

Plans sound cool but yeh I like the idea of a hotel for your parents!! Unless they are likely to help out a lot... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Well my mum is not too bad... it's my dad really... i think we need to think about it carefully. Once we have the full amount for the garage we will see if it is cheap enough to be a priority or if we put it on the back burner for when we have a second baby and definitely need more room!


----------



## Euronova

Hey Suz, are you ok?
How did everyone sleep last night?

How did you girls pick your child's name? Did you do some extensive baby name research? Did you have a fav name for years?
We came along 2 names that go well with my partner's surname and that I found cute. But we have not done much more thinking. I mentioned them to my mum and she has told everyone it would be Elliot for a boy or Charlotte for a girl.
Now everyone in my family react very positively to those names and OH said as we both like them we might as well stick to them. (we didn't seem to agree on much else despite not really going some proper thinking) 
I am happy with those names but always thought we would have a massive list and long discussions about it and feel a bit like I have botched a very important job lol
How did you go about it? X


----------



## Euronova

Oh and OH family will prob hate the names so we will keep it a secret until the baby is named and there is no criticising then!


----------



## SBB

We had a little list of a few, but my sister is called Samantha/Sam and had started calling herself Samuelle & my mum suggested Samuel! We both just liked it better than any others. Danny wanted Hendrix as the middle name. 

I think if you truly love the names then don't worry about having a list! As long as you're happy with them then it doesn't matter how you came up with them.

God knows how we'll choose the next one! 

My downs results came back today - 1 in 2200. I'm not worried or anything but last time it was more like 7 or 10,000. 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I would really not worry, i think the average for my age (28yo) was 1/700 but it gets better/worse if you smoke less or more than the average girl your age, your BMI is better or worse etc.
So you are clearly well under than the average girl your age and this is still a very good result! it's prob a little bit higher than last time as you are just a bit older than you were.

It's great news :)

I do really like Elliot and Charlotte (although if i had 2 children i would not choose rhyming names, so we will have to go back to the drawing board for the next one lol) so I think we will stick to that and grand parent's first names as middle names. :)


----------



## SBB

Cool you're sorted! 

Really 1/700? Wow everyone I know was a LOT lower risk than that... 

I went to a hypnobirthing info evening, it was interesting and I def want to do it. Tw course is £250-300 but I think that's WELL worth it to have a good birth! My friend signed up who's 20 weeks with her first. I'd have paid 5 times that to have a good birth first time round! 

It's all about learning to breath yourself into a state of extreme relaxation. Most people don't need pain relief but you can still use the techniques if you have an epidural or even c section. I guess it's probably similar to what Jess did with the gentle birth method. 

Are you going to do something like that V? I think you said you like yoga so you'd prob get it and enjoy it. I'd recommend it! I know I haven't done it but I know 4 people IRL who have, with first babies, and had AMAZING births! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ps will you shorten Charlotte? I love Lottie! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I think the average is fairly high and then if you are higher than that they do tests but i think they only do further test if you are higher than 1/100 or even higher than that. So definitely no worries!

The yoga works on the breathing too from what the woman said (and the flexibility lol)
My friend is doing me a copy of her hypnobirth CDs she said it really helped her relax, she was listening to them before bed in the evening and took them with her so she listened to it when there was a bit of a down time in the hospital.
I definitely want to manage my stress level as i believe it can make a huge difference!


----------



## Euronova

I am sure we will end up shortening it :) I like Lottie too :)

here you go (average for a 20yo is 1/1000) - "If your risk is lower than one in 1000 (equivalent to that of a 20 year old), it is considered an excellent result from the combined test. If you recieve a risk result higher than one in 100 you would be advised to discuss the option of a diagnostic test with your doctor, midwife or genetic counsellor. "


----------



## SBB

I learned some breathing techniques last time, they went straight out the window! I don't think I was remotely prepared so am going to make sure I am this time! Danny is not happy about home birth though so need to talk him round on that... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi: 

I'd probably try it next time Suz- although to be honest I couldn't have been calmer if I'd have tried!! I had my labour music, no screaming, did the stuff I'd learnt at pregnancy yoga- I was so relaxed and it made no difference to me!! :-(


----------



## SBB

I know Lou :( it was very unlucky... 

Will there be a next time then? :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

How is Ben? X x x


----------



## Euronova

wow Home birth!! 
Well that is something I would definitely not feel comfortable doing... I am all for the whole medical stuff (my parents are doctors so i guess it helps)


----------



## SBB

I'd be happy to never step back into another hospital! I'd rather do it naturally if I can... 

I was scared of a homebirth first time but this time I'm scared of a hospital birth :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Same here Suz!! I would never have dreamed of having a home birth last time! If I did it again I would want a home birth (I'd rather have the birth centre again actually but it's being closed down this summer! :-( ) Are there any birth centres near you? It was brill in there!


----------



## SBB

Oh no why are they closing it? :( 

Yeh there is one, not at my hospital but at another one. I could opt to go there. Really want to be at home though *i think*! I may change my mind! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

If you were in two minds it's a good compromise and much nicer than a hospital! It was a bit like being at home in the birthing room to be honest! There was settees, giant beanbags etc.., a TV on, tea and coffee etc.. and they left me and Ste to it most of the time but were right outside if we needed them.

The NHS have been trying to close it for years as they say it costs too much to run. There's been protests and petitions for years and it's been working and staving off them closing it down- but they've just lost the last appeal and it's closing in June :-(


----------



## SBB

That's such a shame :( I thought they were trying to open more and more throughout the country... 

I've made my tongue hurt eating fizzy sweets :lol: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Haribo sours???

I'm starting to feel really guilty about my dogs! :-( I know Casey has been saying it for a while about how guilty she feels about her Chompy- but it's only now that Ben is a little older that it's getting really bad here too :-( When you're pregnant so many people say "stop treating your dogs like babies because when the baby comes they will be out the picture"! I thought people were crazy and thought "that'll never happen here!" - but it's so hard having dogs around young babies :-( They have both gone really miserable and they used to be such happy dogs :-( 

V- I bet you'll struggle with that part too cos I know how much you adore yours as well xx


----------



## Euronova

it is hard and i know it will be even harder once the baby is there. I am already doing a bit less with them but so far OH has been stepping in a lot.
I know it will be a big change but I could see how much they played with my nephew and nieces and eventually i hope the dogs will appreciate the new "humans" in the family.
My little niece is 3 yo and she was really fond of the dogs and it was so cute to see her on the settee with the puppy sleeping with her head on her lap. 
It's going to be touch between 8-10 months and 2-3 yo though....cause the baby will be too small to control and the dogs too boisterous... but hopefully we will manage, I am hoping the dogs will mean that I am forced to go out a bit more with the baby in a carrier. I'd love to have a baby that is used to being outdoor a fair bit.


----------



## babyloulou

It really is hard V! It's not the dogs being a problem with Ben that's an issue- it's just that they are so ignored these days- Ben takes up every second! And it's little things like- Ben is clingy so if you try to pay the dogs any attention then he's there straight away- you can't sit with him and the dogs though as all babies want to do is pull their hair or poke them in the eyes! (or a finger straight up the nostril like he did to Piper the other day!! :-( ) 

Then there's things like the fact that obviously dogs should have access to water all the time but we can't anymore without separating the dogs from us a lot (which they HATE!!) - because if the dog water is on the floor then Ben sticks his arms and head in it CONSTANTLY!!! 

I used to think it was so cute how much they played together and how they always have a big play fight after every meal- but now it's infuriating!! If Ben is asleep it wakes him up- and if he's awake then it's too dangerous for them to fly around the house! 

Another thing we've always took the dogs away with us a couple of times a year (South Wales, France, etc...) so they can have a holiday, swim in the sea, etc... now we can't take them :-( It would be impossible to stay in a room with a baby and two dogs! I mean every time they shake themselves their collars would wake him, everytime their paws clicked across a floor, everytime Piper snored (which is like a drunken man's snore :haha: )

Even taking them for a walk with Ben in the sling is a nightmare!! I had this lovely vision of lovely walks every day with my boys and my new baby but it's not as nice as I thought!! When he was tiny it was hard because of the constant feeding and now its hard because he gets bored and just whinges and struggles the whole time! Plus it kills my back walking with him and both of them! And there's just not much time for it anymore- Ben gets up and it's breakfast (which can take a while), then a 2 hour ish nap (has to br in the car or buggy) then lunch time, then there's only a couple of hours before his tea, then bath, then bed- and the milk feeds are obviously fit around that too! I just hardly have any time for the dogs :-( And they are such soppy dogs!! 

I'm hoping it's going to start getting easier....


----------



## babyloulou

Ste actually takes them to work with him every day of the week too (which also makes me feel guilty!) just to get them out of the way and yet it's still hell just at weekends!! It took me from 4am to 6am to get Ben back to sleep this morning- he'd been asleep for 10 minutes when Ruudi barked at the postman and woke him up!! :growlmad:


----------



## Euronova

aww I know what you mean. especially the playing and barking. Mine play SO much and are SO loud! And unfortunately they are also really quite young and active :(
Holiday wise we have decided that we will rent next time we got o Wales, so we can have a room for us/baby to sleep that we can shut the dog out of.
Also it will mean being able to have the dogs stay a bit on their own in the house and we can go to more restaurants or just attractions.
I am lucky Oliver has very flexible hours and can even sometime takes the dogs running with clients but I know it will be hard for them (and for the cat!)
I do think it will get easier once you have a child you can reason with so really it's 2-3 years of hardship for the dogs.
In February we are trying to go for a week days away just Oliver and I as it will be one of the last time and we have a girl we know that has her own dog staying at the house. It;s a bit more expensive then kennels but she looks after them well and she takes them for long walks and let the cat sleep with her :) (so everyone has a great time)


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah we have someone stay here too if we go away rather than put them in kennels!

Having a baby in the house seems to be ageing Ruudi really fast! I'm worried he won't last to see the easy part again when Ben's older....


----------



## babyloulou

I think the thing that makes me feel most guilty is that my feelings for them HAVE changed as much as I hate to admit it! They were some of the most important things in my life- now I still love them but it is different! I wouldn't even want to take them on holiday anymore! :-( It sounds horrible but they have become more sort of "loved pets" to me now and not my babies so much anymore! So many people told me it would happen but I never believed it....


----------



## Euronova

:( I find it hard to imagine but i know this might happen to us too...
I just hope we manage... I am planning on upping the training of the girls a lot over the spring. there are a few things i want them to master before the baby is born.


----------



## SBB

Aw lou :hugs: I know it's different but my feelings towards the cats changed too and I never thought they would. They were our babies! But cats are obviously a million times less demanding... 

No it wasn't tangfastics, I went to Wilkinsons and got a big pick and mix of all sour sweets! I ate a whole one of those fizzy roll up things, and it's literally burnt my tongue! It hurt to eat my lunch :haha: 

Still considering eating more of them though :haha:

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I got a big craving for those sort of sweets when having Ben too! :-D 

It's weird the pet thing isn't it! I think it's just because we're SO ridiculously busy with a baby that they sort become another "chore" if you know what I mean! (don't mean that as nasty as it sounds :haha: )


----------



## babyloulou

I feel that guilty now I'm sat between both dogs having massive cuddles!! :lol:


----------



## Euronova

awww Just had a bath and a little nap on the bed with the cat, Coffee layed on my tummy, purring away and as she was putting a bit of pressure on my uterus i think i could feel the baby move. It was more when i was exhaling, didn't seem like kicks, more maybe like feeling the whole baby's body sort of making a bump in different places at it moved (is that even possible?)


----------



## SBB

Def possible V and exciting! I felt S at 16 and saw him move at 18 weeks so could be :happydance: 

Lou I know what you mean, things that used to be cute and a quick job for the pets become a pain in the ass and it's so much easier to get irritated with them! 

My sister used to jokingly ask if I though I could love my baby as much as the cats :haha: 

I love fizzy sweets and I totally had this phase with S, then went off sweets altogether. 

It's jimmy and pearls birthday! Happy birthday if either are reading! What date is lilis? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I should imagine so V- I can't see why not!! :thumbup:


----------



## babyloulou

Lili's is the 14th xx


----------



## SBB

SBB said:


> Ah Lou there was something at the bottom that said acquaintances.,, I just ignored but perhaps that's it! I'll check it out on the comp in a bit.
> 
> Here is a vid from yesterday my mum thinks Sammuel said 'look'
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/5b8cbc11.mp4
> 
> And here's one from a couple of weeks ago, Danny taught him to go 'ahhhh' after a drink!
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/79fd8427.mp4
> 
> How is Ben now??
> 
> Sammuel is being such a boober at the moment! He's constantly tugging at my top and trying to get a feed. All the time!! He's feeding loads in the night too. I think we might try and night wean him soon. I can't cope with 2 babies feeding all night realistically!
> 
> X x c

Did anyone watch my videos :cry: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ah no! I meant to go back and watch them later cos Ben was asleep when you posted them! I'll watch them right now....


----------



## Euronova

Too cute! I definitely can hear him say Look!
Love the drinking too, I remember my nephew doing that :)

When did you post this? I must have been away!

I seem to have had this feeling of something in my uterus that seems to be in different places (I sometime lie on my stomach still at night and felt that but wasn't too sure). I am now paying more attention to it as it seems to happen more and more. Very exciting! 
Still no bump though but started putting on weight now. Gained the kilo I lost back and seem to have put on another one!


----------



## SBB

Yeh you must have been away V! He hasn't said look again but he says dog... Sort of! Still haven't counted either as first words! 

Yay I'm sure you'll feel definite movements now :yipee: 

Lou has Ben said any more words? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww they're cute Suz! It sounded like "look" to me! Ben loved the drinking one- he was laughing everytime Sammuel said "ahhh" and then he kissed/snogged S on the front of my phone :haha: And at the end of the video were S did a little squeal Ben started copying him! :flower:

Ben only does things for a day and then refuses to do them again!! :dohh: It's about 3 weeks since he said "daddy"- he did it for a whole day and hasn't done it since! :dohh: Same as he clapped for the first time a week ago- did it all day and not again since!!! He did sound like he kept saying "ta" whenever I gave him something at breakfast but I'm not entirely sure.....


----------



## SBB

Haha how cute!! Ben loves Sammuel :kiss:

Sammuel does stuff for a day too! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

How weird that they do something and then refuse to do it again! Sounds like they can be quite stubborn! is it a boy thing do you think?

I just completely freaked myself out!! My bellybutton has changed!!! :wacko: it is usually really really deep, so much i can't really see the bottom of it easily, and it's gone all shallow!!! I hope it does not pop out!! :dohh:

It's weird considering my uterus is not even level with my belly button yet and i have barely any bump at all... i guess it must be my guts being pushed up....

Did any of you had their belly button pop? did it go back normal? any of you with piercing?


----------



## Euronova

Look at this Lou! Worse a try!!
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ather-invents-iPad-app-twin-babies-sleep.html


----------



## babyloulou

That's the same sounds he has on his sleep sheep toy V- waves and rain. It does work for a lot of babies just not Ben unfortunately! :dohh:

My belly button is deep usually too and came further up when i was pregnant- by the end it was almost flat against my stomach but it never actually popped out (and I got very big as I went right to 42 weeks)- it's back to normal now and looks the same as it always did. I've got an old piercing scar and that stayed in the same place afterwards and wasn't mis-shapen or anything! (if that's what you mean??) I hadn't actually worn a piercing for years though x


----------



## SBB

Mine didn't pop out either, and I have 2 belly piercings but I'd also taken them out a long time ago... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

i still have my piercing but will put a plastic bar or take it off when it becomes a bit strange.
I hope mine does not pop out either... something weird about it make me feel all strange thinking about it!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I find it a bit odd and you can always see it through clothes!! It might happen to me this time :sick: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I feel so sick :cry: I might just go to bed! At least if I'm sleeping I can't feel ill! Got another headache too. Boobloodyhoo :( 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Are you more sick than with Sammuel? Maybe it's a girl! Hope
You start feeling better soon! X


----------



## SBB

I'm pretty sure it was Exactly the same! I think it's another boy :D 

Do you have a 'gut instinct'? I think that's a load of bollocks and people who are really smug about getting it right are so annoying! It's 50/50! I could be saying that cos I guessed wrong with Sammuel :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

We are due a few more girls on here though Suz....

(if anything just to disprove Clomid only produces boys!!)


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and sorry you feel so sick :-(


----------



## Euronova

Lol, I have a gut instinct it's a boy, which would be nice for the balance of the family (loads of girls) but I would love a girl too (you can go all girly and cute)
Either way I am happy but somehow I think boy :)


----------



## SBB

Well we are due more girls! So I think one of us will have a girl, one a boy... :D 

So once you've popped yours I'll know what I'm getting :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

That's one way lol!
I am so tempted to ask but then I need to be strong at the scan!
I do really want te surprise. I think it will be nice to find out after all the pain! X


----------



## SBB

Yeh it will be cool not to know! Although I loved knowing last time... 

I'm off to sleep anyway, night girls :wave: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I don't think I'd have the willpower not to find out!! 

Night Suz :hugs: &#58392;


----------



## Euronova

night night! off to bed too.... although worried as i just found a lump on our puppy girl....


----------



## SBB

And lou I wasn't on clomid so it wouldn't disprove the theory if I have a girl!!! 

:( hope she's ok V... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

so i need a girl to balances the clomid boys out :) i am so curious going to be hard on scan day!


----------



## SBB

I know I will be looking anyway I won't be able to resist! But hopefully they'll be careful not to make it obvious! 

Seriously going to sleep now!! :lol: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Oh I am definitely going to look for it and in slow mo if I get a video again! :haha: but I won't ask! 
Nite girls!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah! Forgot that Suz!! :dohh:

V- hope your little doggy is ok :-( I commented on your Facebook status about it. Don't dogs just get these weird gristle lumps and bumps sometimes???


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

It's so quiet in here at the moment - where is Lisa, Chell, Jess, Marg???? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Oliver says the lump has gone down but it feels the same to me, so i put arnica on it and will keep an eye on it until i can call the vet to get an appt.

It is very quiet! Oh i have my first appt at the hospital with the midwife tomorrow!... don't know what to expect... and after a good night sleep my stomach was again flatter than ever this morning... even my belly button seemed a bit back to normal... i do wonder when things will start to accelerate and i will get big!


----------



## SBB

You will pop out one of these days! 

Hopefully the lump will go down tomorrow. Will your vet look at her free since you work there? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

well i work at one vet but the vet that is my friend and first hired me moved to another practise which is where i now take my dogs. He is very nice and if nothing needs doing he won't charge me and always gives me loads of discounts but if it needs investigating, he will claim directly to the insurance and just have me pay the excess :)
He actually was there when Mirabelle was born and he loves the little one. It seems to be going down a bit so hopefully i won't need to go (it's a bit of a trek!)

How are you today?


----------



## SBB

That's cool, vets can be so expensive!! 

Am feeling ok, same old. Put some juice Ice lollies in the freezer so looking forward to those! Not sure what to have for dinner. 

Am shattered having had no nap today. But got novembers accounts done and going to try and do December then keep on top of it monthly. 

Do you work full or part time with all your jobs?! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

It's a bit weird, I do the accounts for our personal training business which is sort of usually about an hour a day invoicing but more like burst of 3 hours here and then.
I normally do about 15h/week at the vet, sometime less but recently quite a bit more.
Then I do 2/3 hours French conversation a week and maybe 2 baby shoots a month (those take about 10 hours editing each)
Some weeks I am very quiet, others I am barely home!
I will keep the accounts, French and photo after the baby but I think I might cut the vet out as it would mean having someone look after the baby and it's not paid well enough to have Oliver even cancel one training session.
What do you do?


----------



## SBB

Yeh it's hard with childcare because you need to earn loads to make it worthwhile! 

I have my website www.themodernbaby.co.uk (hey you can like it on FB now you're 'out'!) and I do some interior design stuff occasionally still. I used to just do interior design. Before that I worked for the police as a SOCO / CSI. 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Wow a CSI I would have loved that! I am a real science geek... I should have been a vet really and I think I will regret no applying all my life (hence all the pets!) yes will definitely like it on Facebook now :)
I think I found my dream baby bedroom. Will send you a link, it's furniture that evolves constantly through the child's first few years.


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls :hi: Where is everyone?? :shrug: I hope our thread isn't going to die out... :-( :cry:


----------



## Euronova

:( no i hope it's not dying off.... I guess Lisa is busy not sure where the others are....


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- someone has just asked me what ERF is? Do you know of any good links about it?

And speaking of ERF we still havent sorted one out yet- do you still have that info you were going to send me? X


----------



## Euronova

HAve you had any more news about Ben's ultrasound? I was looking at spin bifid a because another of my friend mentioned she was worried because she didn't take her folic acid.
The article I just red, mentions the tuff of hair where the problem on the spine as the first symptom and then it said later on that children with spina bifid a can have problem with sleep regulation!


----------



## babyloulou

V- that was Lisa's Daniel with the tuft and having the ultrasound- not Ben xx


----------



## Euronova

lol.... poor ben.... enough for him to have the sleep problem! lol 
obviously got mixed up! 
Is he sleeping any better?


----------



## babyloulou

Well I don't want to say yes because then he has an awful night but he did a 7 hour stretch last night!!! :shock: :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Thanks V! Yeh post a link. 

Lou I'll post some links later. Basically the main reason to get one is that its 5X safer. That's what I say if people ask! But there's a good video that shows why. I'll post that too. I still haven't got ours. Need to ring up web company this week and see which one will fit our car. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lou :gun: :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

wow 7 hours!!! 
this is the type of bedroom, although they are many models and we are not sure which one we will be getting yet.

https://www.sauthon.com/uk/catalogue/convertible-bedroom-120x60,p,16841.html


----------



## SBB

Love it V! Really cool and can adapt for years... Xx


----------



## babyloulou

That's lovely V- does it turn into a cot bed?

Suz- I've just been trying to find a piece of research on google about it being safer- but I can't find anything in the UK at all :-( All the videos or articles are from other countries! Somebody in a FB group has just said "it's just some crap I've read on a forum" and if its really safer then to show her a UK link! It's bugging me that I can't.... :growlmad:


----------



## babyloulou

Not the guns Suz :shock: It was only a one-off! Ben promises he won't do it again! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol I hope he does do it again! 

Yes there are uk links. Extended rear facing .co.uk or something. 

Just getting S to bed and I'll find on the iPod. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

https://www.rearfacing.co.uk/


----------



## SBB

This explains it all https://www.rearfacing.co.uk/facts.php worth copying and pasting for her! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I did not even know you had the option of having your child rear facing longer. Make sense though!


----------



## SBB

Yeh unfortunately it's barely known about here :( I'm America it's illegal to FF before a certain age I believe? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think the law is 12 months in America isn't it? In Sweden they rear face until about 4 and have the lowest death rates for children in car crashes!! 

I'm giving up on that discussion now- I've just got loads of morons talking about how they turned their babies once they could hold their heads up because they think a baby would "prefer to see out of the front window" :dohh:


----------



## Euronova

some people are not worth having any sort of intelligent discussion with! 
Just adding up all the expenses we have to account for over the next few months... my head is spinning.... thank god we are planning a small wedding and actually we won't have much to plan if we keep it small.


----------



## SBB

V if there's one piece of advice re buying stuff, I'd say buy sparingly! You don't NEED much... You can always buy stuff later if you find you need it! 

I thought it was longer than that Lou but I don't know. Maybe Lisa/chell can tell us. 

If people think their baby looking out to see stuff is more important than their safety they are morons!! Sammuel can see plenty rear facing anyway! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I don't really understand the argument to be honest as FF they can see the back of the seat in front and out the side window- RF they can see the back seat and out the side window- so what's the frigging difference :shrug: Idiots!!!

V- I agree with Suz!! I went absolutely crazy and bought EVERYTHING!! There's loads of stuff we haven't even used!! :blush:


----------



## Euronova

There is the garage transformation which is not going to be quite as expensive as planned, the upstairs double glazing that was always planned and we need to do before any sort of decorating.
then a few things like i would like to get a dryer as i am bored of having clothes dryer everywhere in the house and it take so bloody long to dry anything in this blooming country!
thankfully my parents want to pay for the bedroom furniture (i need to check the budget with them) and O's mum is paying for the pram :D
I think what i worry the most is that although my insurance will pay for us to go private we need to have the money there to pay and then be reimbursed later on.... if I have a C-section that is 11k I need to have on the side ready!:wacko:


----------



## Euronova

So not even really starting to count the baby stuff!!!


----------



## SBB

Jeez V that's a lot of money!! 

Yeh Lou I don't get it either I think they can see the same... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I know it's scary but it will prob go onto credit cards mainly for the hospital bills as they will paid back within a month or 2... if things start to pile up i can say at any point that i want to switch back to NHS care...
it's all a bit crazy I know, but as it will be reimbursed it's just a question of cash flow...
the garage doesn't have to be done up but it would be really nice to have the extra space.... we will just have to see how it goes... and try to book our wedding venue at some point too lol :)


----------



## babyloulou

Ste keeps mentioning our wedding but I just can't imagine having the energy to do it in the next 5 years now!! :rofl:


----------



## Euronova

Come on!!! Wedding planning is such a wonderful experience.... NOT!


----------



## SBB

I'm with you Lou I can't be arsed!!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Honestly since having a baby to look after 24-7 it seems enough of an effort still to brush my hair and occasionally try to put make up on!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Last time I washed my hair I didn't brush it and it took me about half an hour to brush out all the knots tonight! Ouch... 

I only wear makeup if I'm going out somewhere nice ish... 

The other day I wore my pajama bottoms to the post office :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I wore my PJ bottoms today to nip Ruudi across the park for a poo!! :haha: Half the time I haven't got my own clothes washed and dried because the spare time I do get is spent washing the whole load of washing Ben gives me every day!! :haha:


----------



## Euronova

Oh god working from home I am like that already!!!
I better get the wedding organised now or I bet I will be just like you once baby is there!


----------



## babyloulou

OR you'll organise it now and then really wish you hadn't when the baby's here as you can't be arsed to go through with it!! :haha: (or are you squeezing it in while pregnant?)


----------



## Euronova

Lol true :) no we are keeping the original date (27/04/2013)... But by the sound of it I might well get married in my pyjamas! :D


----------



## babyloulou

:haha: :haha:

You could start a new trend.....


----------



## lisaf

Hey girls, I didn't get on here at all today... Lou, even Daniel didn't get a 7 hour stretch last night :rofl: Hope Ben does just as good for you tonight!!!

I love wedding planning stuff! But I don't think I could give it as much attention/effort as I did before the baby.
I agree with not buying too much before the baby. There were a few things I really could have saved my money and not bought, but of course I subscribe to this daily deals site and they only have 2 items a day... so when you see something, you grab it. I got this neck support thing for Daniel and then he went and had such a strong neck we didnt need it :dohh: And a formula holder thingie for going out and of course BFing ended up working out. I thought it would be good for snacks, but its really too small for that. 

We've been giving Daniel cheerios the past few days.. he LOVES them :) 
I ran out to Costco and Trader Joes today... while DH went to the movie with a friend. I'm kind of bitter about it because he doesn't do half the shit around the house that needs doing but drags his feet and claims he's doing too much etc. I'm just so tired of our house being embarrasing to have guests come over unless we have 4 hours to run around and whip it into shape. I wish we didn't have so much 'stuff'... and of course Daniel now has stuff everywhere, lol!

As for the ERF.. the law in the US is still 12 months AND 20lbs. But the recommendation is to RF until at least 2 years or as long as your car seat will stay RFing... not many people listen to the recommendation though. Even a friend of mine who was super concerned about organic fabrics, no 3D ultrasounds, no BPA etc went and faced her daughter forward as soon as her feet touched the back of the seat (she was over the age and weight minimums of course). 
There are times when people have to turn kids around before they do outgrow the rear-facing weight limits like when they have more kids and can't fit all the seats in with RFing and have to turn one... or if their kid genuinely gets carsick facing backwards I can see why they would turn earlier. Those are reasons why I would do it early, as it is, I plan on RFing as long as I can but we'll have to see what I actually end up doing, lol!
They did just pass a law about keeping a kid in a booster seat until they are 8 years old and a certain height. Now that its a law, hopefully it won't be an issue of being 'cool'. Though I wonder what that does to carpools and school trips etc.

I miss Casey around here :( need someone who is on when I am, lol!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope you are all well went for a family meal for my aunt's 60th last night was really nice to see them all well don't no what dpo i am but no i Defoe ovulated on cd17 i had a +opk and egg white to x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, so sorry that I haven't been on. Work is crazy busy and then I'm at home with Lili or crocheting for Suz! ;) What have I missed? Did Ben sleep for 7 hours?! 

How are you all? 

Lili's party was on Saturday. It was great fun and she had a ball! My step mum got pissed and passed out in the loo!!! :rofl: :rofl: My siblings were civil to Joe or didn't talk to him, so a great success! Photos on FB soon.


----------



## Euronova

Thanks girls for the advice, i think we will only get thinks like the bedroom furniture and the pram and a few PJs and nappies etc...
We are telling more and more people and also we are getting loads of offers to basically empty people's garages of all their baby crap!! (we need to be really selective!)
Jess, the party looked amazing!!! Did you make the cupcakes? they looked so yummy!!!


----------



## Euronova

oh and just about to set off for the hospital! Finally my first mid-wife appt!! I want to get leaflets and coupons and all :haha: so excited :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi girls! I hope everyone had a good weekend!

About the ERF, Jax is 14 months and I would guess somewhere around 24-25 pounds. He's still RF and I plan on doing it for a while. OH gives me crap from time to time but guess what he's still RF and OH is not going to get his way. I did the research and showed it to him and I've seen the crash test videos. My research showed me that even though they might have reached soem arbitrary weight or age milestone their neck and spine are still not strong enough to withstand a high impact crash. I have a Britax Marathon 70 that goes up to 40 pounds RF or until the top of his head reaches within an inch of the top of the headrest. That thing is latched in very securely and I fed the top tether under the seat to the anchor so that hting isn't going anywhere! And he's been RF his entire life, he doesn't know any better that he could be FF. He looks out the window, plays with his toys, or looks toward the front with his mirror that's in front of him. Or he just takes a nap! None of my friends or family have made any comments about it and if they did I would recite the facts and plus they know I'm stubborn and do things my way anyway. I like the saying that I'd rather have a kid with a broken leg than a broken neck any day of the week!


----------



## SBB

Over here most people put their babies FF as soon as they reach the minimum limit..: I really wonder why ERF is so unknown here. 

Jess the party sounds fab! I wanted to come and give Joe evils :haha: 

V how was your appt? Hope you're not disappointed with all the shit they give you! The coupons and stuff are crap! 
Yeh people love palming off all their old crap on pregnant women! Don't take stuff just to be polite! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

SBB said:


> Yeh people love palming off all their old crap on pregnant women! Don't take stuff just to be polite!
> 
> X x x

I always asked too if they wanted it back or not... if they wanted it back, I was wary of accepting it because I wanted the discretion to give it away/throw it away etc if it didn't suit us or got damaged etc.


----------



## SBB

Yeh good point Lisa! 

Lou how did Ben sleep last night? I'm guessing not great as you haven't been on all day!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

hi girls

I totally agree, if it's stuff they want back i either prefer not to take it or it would have to be something quite amazing and too expensive for us! With the pets and all I would just get too worried about stuff getting damaged.

The appt went really well.... they took about 5 tubes of my blood, I have had loads of blood tests with the clomid etc but it's been a long time i had so much taken and nearly felt a bit faint (good excuse for a muffin on the way out- my appetite is starting to come on strong!)
Heard the heartbeat and she measured it at between 135-140bpm so thinking once more it could be a boy as apparently girls tend to be more around 160
Got a bit stressed by MIL when she called tonight... and really need to get the wedding sorted out so once it's all decided and booked she won't be able to interfere and will just have to get her head round the whole idea. it doesn't help that Oliver's sister is involving her in every bit of her wedding (she went with them at the meeting with the priest tonight!... with OH's nephew in tow... she is literally bringing up her other daughter's child!)... I think she finds it really hard that I like us to handle things as a couple (and without her).
How is everyone?
Love the pictures of the party Jess.
Suz, love your friend's website, I need to improve so much still but it's great to see other photographer's websites to get inspiration! I can't wait to practise taking picture with my own baby :)
Talked about ERF with OH tonight, he seemed a bit puzzled but he seemed to like the principle, so maybe something we will do too :)


----------



## SBB

Yay you had a good appointment! Seriously the heartrate thing is so not true! There's been loads of polls etc on it and it's just an old wives tale! Sammuels was over 160 and there's nothing girly about him :haha: 

Get that wedding booked and hopefully she'll see she needs to step back! You'd think she'd be occupied enough with the other wedding! 

Read that link re ERF (if you didn't already) it really does explain it all well. You've got ages til that decision anyway... 

Yeh my friend used to be a SOCO with me and started photographing for a living when she left. My two sisters also work for photography studios and take really good pics. Pretty handy for Sammuel pics, if only they were always here! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Wow I really over use exclamation marks on here !!!!!! :D 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

LoL !!!!!!!

Working this afternoon.... just got a call from SIL... once more she can't look after her child and was looking for someone to look after him... I really can't but said OH might be able to. I just wish she sorted the custody with her ex, we used to look after him regularly but her ex started getting violent and threatening to the whole family and we said we would not have her child until she has a custody agreement in place and when we are asked to look after him, her ex knows it is not his time to have the child and he doesn't come to our house drunk to see him.
But she won't sort it, yet we have to jump to the rescue each time she is stranded... 
Why is it that when you are with someone, you have to deal with their family... I hate sounding like someone that wants to keep him away from his own family but to be fair, right now they are so stressful, i wish we lived a bit further away from them!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Suz- no Ben has been terrible the last two nights :-( Up every 45 minutes last night and then up for the day at 5 :-( How's Sammuel's sleep now?

V- glad the appointment went well. Ben's heartbeat was well above average (and still is really fast) so I think it's an old wives tale!!


----------



## SBB

Oh dear Lou :nope: Sammuel is still the same and up quite a bit, he is getting a bit better so hopefully it's the end of the phase! He usually has a 2 hour morning nap and he's only had an hour the last few days :( I need 2 hours!! :sleep: 

V she does sound hideous... I agree that she needs to get a proper agreement in place otherwise it's not fair on you all. If only we could choose our inlaws! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Where is everybody :cry:

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Poor you, i can't imagine what it would be like being pregnant and looking after a child at the same time!!

My boss made me laugh, he is gay and said to me today "you look fat" I think he was trying to say I am starting to show, cause when I said I barely had a bump he said "yes. But you do look fatter than usual" i think that was his way of being nice lol!!!
I do look huge tonight but only cause I had a massive portion off fajitas! I look like I could give birth tomorrow.... Well to a Mexican kid with a sombrero! 

Feeling bad about not helping SIL, OH could have moved his clients to look after his nephew but she is so unconciderate of everyone else and so selfish... Yet we manage to feel bad... I doubt she ever feels bad when she drops any of us in it!

Puppy's lump is still there so will try to book her in my other vet tomorrow... I really hope it's nothing!


----------



## lisaf

poor puppy :( Hope its nothing... I used to have pet rats and one got a lump... they thought it was cancer and we opted to do the surgery but it was thankfully only an abscess (sp?)


----------



## Euronova

It seems the lump is nothing in the end :) Prob some inflammation or fatty lump :) She was very brave and it was lovely to catch up with the vet who is a good friend.
He was very excited about the pregnancy and was asking all sort of question. Him and his wife have 3 kids and i think she wants more. He is very different to my current employer who is gay and clearly has no interest in pregnancy and can be quite funny about it all (but it's quite cute in a way lol)

How are you coping Lisa? getting any sleep?


----------



## lisaf

Daniel keeps waking up... he's a little stuffed up so that might be it... on my period and its not a good day for that, lol... have to skip the gym for sure which is not good.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, sorry... I just don't seem to get on so much at the moment... Thinks it's work and the fact that I'm home for only a few hours a day 4 days a week now... 

How are you all? 

Suz, I think I missed Sammuels birthday... :cry: I'm so sorry... I hope he had a wonderful day and was spoilt rotten!

V, how are you feeling? Except fat?! ;) 

Lisa, sorry Daniel isn't sleeping so well... I have a diffuser that I put in Lili's room with eucalyptus in when she's stuffed up... I also raise one end of the cot so she's on an angel... Seems to help. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

V I'm glad your pup is ok... 

Jess that's ok don't worry! How are you doing? 

Lisa sorry Daniel is poorly :( 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess did you see Chells news? :D 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Hi Jess,

Definitely got my appetite back, and starting to feel a bit fat! (it would help if my boss hadn't call me fat but we all know this is not going to get any better!)
Just happy that I seem to be able to eat a bit more varied things now that i am not feeling sick or full after 2 mouthful!

Just spoke to my brother and he said he might have given Mirabelle an injection on the side of her ribs when he operated on her (i thought it was an usual spot but he said he doesn't really have favourite spot and if the dog is laying asleep he does it where he can) so that would explain the lump although hopefully it should resolve soon as she was operated some 3 weeks ago!

Suz how are you feeling now? So excited there is another pregnancy on the thread :) Keep them coming!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

No! What's chells news?!


----------



## Euronova

Have a look on the group on Facebook!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, I'm knackered. 4 days a week is a huge difference to 3 especially as I'm on my own with Lil... I may have some news to share too... But will post on the more secure FB group. &#55357;&#56841;x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay!!! :happydance: love you Chell xx


----------



## Euronova

????? !!!! news??? 
I meant to ask, are you still doing some counselling? How is it going?


----------



## SBB

Jess what is it?! I'm intrigued! 

How come you're up to 4 days now? Was that always the plan? Not surprised you're knackered I wouldn't be able to do it! 

Lol V at your boss calling you fat :haha: you're far from that!! 

I still feel shit! 


X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

It was the plan that I should go back to 5 days in Jan, but I went in to the MD and burst in to tears saying I didn't think I could cope on my own so she said not to go back full time. I work Mon - Thurs. 9.30 - 3.30 every day except tues which is 5.30.... 

V, yeah, we've got a counselling session on Friday... after a funeral... can't wait?!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Jess, glad you're back! Get some rest! Being a single mom is not easy!

So excited for Chell!

I forgot to tell you all that at Jax's dentist appointment they said he was teething late but that it wasn't a bad thing because he'd be less prone to cavities. They also said stick with the paci for a while as she's had some people who have taken the paci away and then their kids became thumb or finger suckers and that is a much harder habit to break. Also, it's already time for another haircut for Mr. Jackson! He's got a mini afro going on!


----------



## SBB

Jess I'm glad your boss was cool with it, 5 days a week woul be hard! Who's funeral is it? :( 

Marg how's it going with your OH? Lol at the mini Afro - so cute! I think the teeth thing is just different for every baby and some have to be 'early' and some 'late' to get an average! 

Sammuel is asleep in his cot and I put him near the bottom and he's slowly worked his way up so his head is squashed against the bars! Does anyone else's baby do this?! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, things with OH are going pretty well at the moment. No arguments and he's really been trying which is helping. BTW, Jackson likes to sleep with his head near the bars too. Sometimes (like last night) I'll find him sleeping across the short side with his head right at the bars and his feet in the air on his belly. He's a belly sleeper for sure. After his night bottle, I put him and he rolls over on his belly and goes to sleep!


----------



## SBB

Yeh Sammuel is a belly sleeper too! My mum said I used to squish against the bars. He is currently squashed in sideways with his bum up in the air :haha:

Glad it's going well and no arguments :hugs:

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Glad the arguments are settling down, hopefully it will get better and better as time goes on. I would love to see a picture of the Afro!

Suz, any sign of the sickness easing off?

Jess, so sorry you have a funeral today... is it still worth putting up with the counselling if it is just painful for you? Are you getting any answers?

Tried the pram yesterday and loved it, very pleased we have made a choice and can't wait to get it :) I will order it after my next scan as they only get a delivery every three months and as it's quite expensive, i might as well get the colour I like!
Also just got my pregnancy trousers from Jojo Maman Bebe... I am SO going to live in those. I was afraid the S would be too small, but they are quite big and VERY stretchy... I think I am going to order another pair, they are SO comfy!

How is everyone? I thought about you Lou last night... i woke up 7 times to pee last night.... and it's been really bad in the last week or so... but i am also quite thirsty so can't really cut down on water intake! OH came to give me a kiss when he left at 6am this morning and I was finally sleeping and only had an hour left before getting up for work... I nearly cried I was so upset he woke me up!!


----------



## SBB

Sorry about the lack of sleep V. I'm sure it's our bodies preparing us for what's to come! I am so thirsty in the evenings then I drink loads and need to pee all night :dohh: 

Glad you've got the pram sorted! I am pleased we will actually get to use ours soon with Sammuel cos I feel so guilty my mum spent loads on it and we hardly use it :dohh: 

I am starting to feel a little bit better I think. Haven't been needing to nap in the mornings so much... And not feeling sick in the morning, just afternoon and evening! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Which one did you end up picking V?


----------



## Euronova

Glad you are feeling a little bit better.
I am going mad with that drinking/peeing thing... I don't even go that often during the day, it seems it's worse at night. 
I think I am definitely feeling movement at times now which is cool.

Where is Lou?? 

Jess we want to hear more!!

Chell, how are you feeling?


----------



## Euronova

I am going for the Uppababy Vista :) It's lighter than I expected and so practical and it's quite designy too! 
this is the review from Which: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuLxU5HreBk
Getting it in a sort of shiny grey/green.


----------



## lisaf

One of my friends here got it :) I was quite jealous of the pram attachment since I chose not to get that one for my stroller. It was pretty big I think, but I only saw it with that attachment, not the child seat


----------



## Euronova

Most travel systems are quite big especially with the pram attachment. I did think of getting a simple light stroller and i am sure eventually we will get one, but i think for the first year it will be nice and comfy.
I am not getting a moses basket and this was one of the only pram that has a mattress that is safe for overnight sleeping and with a ventilation system underneath so if we want to set it up in our room in the beginning we can :)
I am pleased with the deal we got as we are getting the maxi cosy pebble, the family car base, an uppababy foot muff and the cup holder (which OH wanted to buy anyway) in the package and we are saving about £250


----------



## SBB

The pram looks cool V! Can you change the seat to face you? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Yes you can have it facing either way :) I love the integrated sun shade thing and Oliver loves the break that you just push on and off :)


----------



## SBB

Cool! Sounds good. We have the maxi cosi pebble too it's good 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sammuel just took a few steps!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

woohooo well done!!! you have to try to video it!!! :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Well done Sammuel!!


----------



## SBB

I'll try and get a video! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! Well done Sammuel! So clever!! And I saw on FB that he signed bath! So cute!!

We took Lili to the London Aquarium today. It was wonderful and she LOVED it! Might look in to a years pass for her. 

Yesterday was tough. Funeral in the morning. Counselling in the afternoon, where I gave Joe the information about the divorce and told him I wanted to start proceedings. He didn't really react and went on to say that he wasn't as sure about his decision as he was. WTF? Anyway, I'll bring it up again next week. He's still wearing his wedding ring... doesn't make sense to me.... I feel like Mrs. Haversham with all his stuff in the flat still!


----------



## SBB

Ugh wtf is his problem?! How are you feeling? Still want a divorce? Or could you work it out if he wanted? 

I LOVE the aquarium! So cool! We might get a years pass for Woburn Safari park which is right next door :D but need someone to buy it for us :haha: 

Yeh it's so cute he's signing bath, we'd kind of stopped bothering with signs but he's just going through a stage of learning things really fast, if we do stuff for a couple of days he's got it! So we do bath and will introduce more. He's doing loads of animal noises now which is so cute! 

He's so lovely I can't believe how much I love him :kiss: I'm worried I won't love the new one as much! I need help with names soon too. We have basically no girl names :( 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

awww I am sure you will love the next one just as much! i was afraid we would never love the puppy as much as we loved her mum but she has totally stolen our heart and is such a different character!
You liked Lottie? that could be one name, i don't mind sharing Charlotte if you like it to shorten it to Lottie :) It's not like we live next door! I really like Louise too :)

I can't believe the cheek of Joe!!! WTF!!!!! I mean once more it's like it's all up to him, like if he doesn't want to divorce then you won't! I can't believe he is not thinking of the pain he causes and that maybe he would have to win you back and that it's up to YOU now...
What a weird weird guy, it's like his brain is not fully wired... it's all one way...ARRRGGGG

Spent the whole day looking at changing bags lol.... in the end Oliver seems to think we should get a paccapod... which is £70 anyway! ....


----------



## SBB

I think Lou has a paccapod? Or was it Ellen? 

Thanks for sharing and I love lottie but I know someone with that name in our village so would rather not. I love Charlotte but I want something a bit more unusual I think. 

So far I like Willow and Piper, but by no means set on either. 

Boys I like Casper, Kitt / Kit. 

As we've nicknamed this one baby unicorn, I googled unicorn names, and got this https://unicorn.namegeneratorfun.com/ Danny is Willow Delightful Nostrils :haha: which is where I got Willow from! 

What are your unicorn names girls?! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I love Willow, very pretty :)
Hahaha... my unicorn name is Plum Pretty Reins :)


----------



## SBB

Haha!! Brilliant! Mine is bluebell something... Just posted it on fb! 

I really like willow too. willow page though? Does it go? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm Snapdragon Golden Reins!


----------



## SBB

Yes - Snapdragon it is!!!! :rofl: we can stop our search :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

LOL :) I tend to like longer names with short surnames... but that is something we do in France.


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Perfect!


----------



## lisaf

Daisy Dapple Mane here, lol! If I use my full name I get Lily Dapple Eyes

DH's is Robin Dapple Nostrils :rofl:

Daniel is Willow Dapple Nostrils



How about Celeste?


----------



## lisaf

:dohh: got so distracted by the unicorn names I forgot to comment on your situation Jess!
sounds like he has some buyer's remorse... he wants to have it his own way and doesn't like the choice being taken out of his hands.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls. Sorry I've been MIA! We've had the worst week ever with Ben :-( He literally wasn't even going half an hour sleep at a time last week! :-( He was ratty, tired and hell all week! Then randomly- last night.................. HE SLEPT THROUGH THE NIGHT!! :happydance: :happydance: 7:15pm to 6:10am straight through!!! :shock:

I need to read back and do a proper post in a bit xx


----------



## SBB

Lou it's some sort of miracle!! :yipee: 

Love your unicorn names Lisa! 

We are going swimming today but I'm cancelling it now. £13 for half an hour takes the piss and we just can't afford it :(

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I don't blame you Suz- as much as I do enjoy his lessons I do think they are ridiculously expensive!! I don't think they do enough to warrant the cost to be honest! I've heard people say baby classes at leisure centres can be quite good?? I think they are quite cheap too? :shrug:

If not just take him yourself!! :thumbup:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL, Jackson's unicorn name is Sunflower Lovely Nostrils?! :rofl: And I am Tulip Charming Nostrils. Wow.

Lou, I am so pleased that Ben STTN. Anything special you did last night?

Suz, how is business with your online store...are you making a lot of sales?

Jess, I'm glad that you stood up for yourself. Don't let him walk all over you...sounds like now that you're gone he's missing you.

Hi V!


----------



## SBB

Who knew nostrils were charming?! 

Yeh it's going well thank you, regular sales, need more of course! Am
Going to do some advertising soon.. So much to do! 

I'll check out other lessons Lou but maybe I'll just take him myself! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

That's good...it's hard running a business...there's so much to do and think about.

I'd like your thoughts girls. I'm wondering if I shoudl begin weaning Jackson off his bottle before bed. He's drinking less of it than before and the dentist also mentioned about it for his teeth since we brush before the bottle instead of after (we started that before he actually had any teeth). I asked my birth month group but I'd like your thoughts as well.


----------



## SBB

Is it formula or BM marg? BM is fine for teeth but I *think* formula has sugar in so it might be better to wean him off.... 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Nope, it's cow's milk. I want to change up his entire bedtime routine. I want to start reading him books, but he is so active. He just wants to play and run around. If I try to sit him down to read a book he just tries to grab it from my hands.


----------



## SBB

Ah, I don't know about cows milk! I thought it was ok but I'm really not sure! Sorry no help :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

It's okay...thanks anyway!


----------



## babyloulou

It's supposed to be better to give the milk in a cup I think Marg- so they don't have to suck it through their teeth x


----------



## SBB

Lou how is Ben? How did he sleep last night? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Down at 7:30 Suz. Then a quick wake up at 9pm for his dummy- then down until 6am again!!! :-D :happydance:


----------



## SBB

No.fucking.way. :shock: :shock: 

:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Come on Lou, just admit you swapped it for another child!!!
Wonderful!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I feel like I have V!! :haha:

I'm not holding out hope of him doing it again tonight! Surely he can't go from terrible to perfect sleeping just like that!! I bet he's up all night tonight and doesn't do it again for months!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Well expect the worst and hopefully you'll be nicely surprised! 

Sammuel is walking quite a bit now. He also does about 8 animal noises and is copying everything we do. I think this explains the bad sleeping - his little brain has been in overdrive!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wow! Go Ben Go Ben Go Ben!! Fantastic news. Long may it last! 

Clever Sammuel! &#55357;&#56835; :hugs:

Marg I'm all confused about milk myself so I'm afraid I'm no help... I'm weaning Lili on to cows milk at the moment. She sti had 5 bottles a day though.... Think I should be cutting down now shouldn't I?

Lili is proper on the move, climbing up everything and saying a few words now! I get no and yeh quite a bit and also "there"!


----------



## babyloulou

Ben won't talk at all the lazy bugger!! :rolleyes: He said "dad-eee" for a whole day weeks ago and has refused ever since! Ste is adamant he said "teeth" in the bath while brushing his teeth two nights on the trot a couple of weeks ago- but again nothing since!! :dohh:

Jess- does she take enough solids to drop bottles? I wouldn't cut Ben's breastfeeds as he's not a great eater! Some meals he eats loads and then other days he just lobs everything on the bloody floor!!!!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

I think if she's hungry enough for the milk let her carry on! I am not sure though if it's different with cows milk? Sorry...! 

So cute she's talking! Do us a video! Sammuel says ma ma da da and knows it means us, and if we see a dog he says 'do do' for ages just misses the g!! It's very cute though :) oh and he picks things up to his ear like a phone and says 'hello' but it's not really hello! 
I think he tries to do 'there' too but can't say it properly! I think it will still be a while before he says much... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Awww bless, that is so cute when they start to speak!!

I just realised I must have unsubscribed the thread accidentally!!! I was thinking it was even more quiet than normal!!!

Just posted a new "bump pic" on my journal ( I need to write there more often), i didn't think it changed that much but when i look at the previous one, i look huge!
I have put on about 2-3 pounds so far (from my starting weight, so also gained back the 2 pounds i had lost when nauseous)

Suz, how are you doing? Sill nauseous?
Is Ben asleep???


----------



## Euronova

oh sorry link to the "bump" is: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-pregnancy-journal-little-bit-preggers-9.html


----------



## babyloulou

V- my stomach has not looked that flat since I was about 17 :haha: 

Yes he's still asleep! Went down super easy tonight too!! :shock: No walking to sleep by Ste needed! Just fell asleep on my knee straight after he'd finished feeding. Been asleep since 7:45 so far xx


----------



## lisaf

Oh Lou, I'm so happy for you! I am terrified of jinxing it somehow for you so I won't harp on about it, lol.

Marg - I asked my dentist about it and they mentioned breastmilk is bad for teeth too? That it still has sugars in it? I'm sure the delivery method from the breast is better though.
Anyway, we only brush his teeth on bath nights now, we need to switch that up. I've heard of slowly moving the routine around... so start moving the brushing to after the bottle etc... we read to Daniel lying in our bed. He's gotten bored with a few books and decided he wants to crawl but there are books he will just sit there and stare at as if he's drugged up. This one book makes him laugh ... its a flip-the-flap book and has lots of baby faces in it... it just cracks him up.

Put up some new pics of Daniel on facebook :)
Also, here is a pic of the wool soaker I knit Daniel ages ago.. I want to lanolize it but need to finish knitting the other one first and do them both together... then we'll see if it works, otherwise I'm just out of ideas for nighttime.
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Daniel010.jpg


----------



## SBB

Lisa https://r1rk9np7bpcsfoeekl0khkd2juj...g-is-not.html&rpctoken=746630050&locale=en_US

The bf / sugar issue was discussed in one of my fb groups and it doesn't cause cavities, I haven't read the link above but just posting for you anyway! 

As long as you've cleaned all the food off their teeth, BM doesn't cause decay and can actually fight the bacteria that does. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Wow V you're right you're HUGE!! :dohh: really not at all! 

Lisa the wool soaker is cute! 

Lou how did he do?! I'm scared to ask! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He did 7:45 to 4:30 (so nearly8 hours) and then seemed starving and so upset that I decided to feed him. He fell back to sleep just before 6 and slept til 8:30 xx


----------



## Euronova

Wow!!! That's great, you must be feeling like you are having a holiday, what are you doing with all that time to sleep!!! :)
Ok.... i guess I will hold off bump pictures until i am like 6 months along... i have a good appetite but i am not overly hungry, should i try to eat more??? I am getting worried the baby is not growing enough... I cannot imagine something that is more than 5 inches inside me! 
I am looking so much forward to my scan now as we decided it will give us the go ahead to start shopping ;)
My brother is a dentist, I will ask him about the breast milk... although i am not sure if he is the most educated on the issue :)


----------



## babyloulou

The milk thing is a very debated issue from what I've read! Dentists ans doctors blame co-sleeping. They say normal breastfeeding won't affect the teeth but letting the baby fall asleep on the boob will as milk pools in the mouth and sits on the teeth. Co-sleeping groups/experts say that's a load of rubbish xx


----------



## Euronova

Also how can the baby be the size of an orange and now an onion? must be american fruits... our onions are not that big!


----------



## SBB

Lol you should post bump pics V! I just think saying/thinking you're huge could be a slight exaggeration :rofl: 

Lou I can't believe it!!! he's doing so well :happydance: is he better in the day because he's slept? 

I'm not sure if the BM tooth thing has anything to do with bottle mouth? At some poinf babies used to be left with a bottle in their cot or a dummy that drip fed formula apparently and all their teeth rotted cos they were having it all night long! I wonder if that's why dentists sometimes say BM is a problem, because it's confused with that or just assumed to be the same... I really don't know!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

The problem during the night compared to during the day is that you produce less saliva and you are not moving your mouth so much so basically the food/sugar stays between the teeth and the mouth wall without being washed off by the saliva (that sticking/dry mouth feeling you have in the morning) that's also why it is much much more important never to forget to brush your teeth at night :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Peach Blossom said:


> Marg I'm all confused about milk myself so I'm afraid I'm no help... I'm weaning Lili on to cows milk at the moment. She sti had 5 bottles a day though.... Think I should be cutting down now shouldn't I?

I don't know...if she's still taking them I'd say let her have them. I had been fighting Jackson to take milk before he turned a year but he wasn't interested. Now, he gets his morning and night sippy and a small one in the afternoon. He loves water though...especially from mommy's or daddy's jug. But he eats a lot too so I'm not so concerned about the milk. 



lisaf said:


> Marg - I asked my dentist about it and they mentioned breastmilk is bad for teeth too? That it still has sugars in it? I'm sure the delivery method from the breast is better though.
> Anyway, we only brush his teeth on bath nights now, we need to switch that up. I've heard of slowly moving the routine around... so start moving the brushing to after the bottle etc... we read to Daniel lying in our bed. He's gotten bored with a few books and decided he wants to crawl but there are books he will just sit there and stare at as if he's drugged up. This one book makes him laugh ... its a flip-the-flap book and has lots of baby faces in it... it just cracks him up.

 I will start to experiment. OH is going out of town today until Sunday so I could maybe do bottle and a try a book on our bed for a few minutes and then brush his teeth and off to his crib in his room.

Lou, dare I say it...hooray!! Maybe it's time that Ben caught up on all the sleep he's missing out on the last year. Have you heard or read of anyone else's LO doing similar things sleep-wise?

Hi Suz, V! :hi:

I'm having a slow start this morning. I don't know if it's AF or the rain or what, but I do not feel like being bothered today. I got angry with Jax this morning because he dropped a water bottle and it spilled all over the floor. I thought in my head I wish I could just put a good whooping on him one time, but it would be pointless at this age and maybe even detrimental for him. I think I was just angry and already have a rough morning and it just got to me. I am starting to put him in the corner though. He does not like that. But he is soooo active...gets into everything except what he ought to be getting into. He can climb up on the sofa by himself and tries to climb up everywhere else. Never a dull moment!


----------



## SBB

What does put him a good whooping mean? 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL, a few not so gentle taps on the bottom.


----------



## SBB

Um - not sure what to say! I don't want to start a debate or anything about it but I totally disagree with spanking! It's illegal to hit an adult but a child is ok? I don't get that. And I think teaching through violence is strange!! 

I want to learn more about gentle discipline and teaching him why he shouldn't do things rather than smacking. No one really does that here! I hope I haven't offended you. I won't say any more about it! :flower:

On yesterday's topic of teeth - do any of yours actually let you clean them?! Sammuel got quite good but now he shuts his mouth! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm afraid I'm another one who doesn't agree with spanking either. It's actually illegal to do it in public here- although I know it's more common still in the US than here xx

Suz- Ben went through a stage of clamping his mouth shut or sticking his tongue out too. We invented a "brush, brush, brush your teeth" song and dance- as long as me and Ste dance around like idiots singing then he let's us do it- then after we've finished we give him the brush and he does it again himself while we carry on the song! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Yeh Lou... I don't really understand what you mean, so could you video you and ste doing that and post it for me please :rofl: 

Good idea though I'll make one up! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I'm feeding Sammuel to sleep then I'm going to put him in his own room :shock: just to see what happens really!! :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! I'll see of I can catch Ste doing it!! :winkwink:

It's a very simple one- just those words over and over to the tune of row, row, row your boat x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> I'm feeding Sammuel to sleep then I'm going to put him in his own room :shock: just to see what happens really!! :(
> 
> X x x

:shock: Good luck!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

FAIL!!! He woke up! Do you think his cot will take my weight?! I could get in and feed him in there... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

You could try but if you get him into the habit of that you might find it impossible to climb in and out once you are massively pregnant!?! :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

I still feed Ben to sleep but I do it on a BF cushion on my nursing chair and then carefully lift him into the cot once he's fully asleep xx


----------



## Euronova

Suz - are you like me and trying to sort everything you were trying to sort before baby arrives?
We are on a massive training agenda with the dogs and the cat.... less than 5 months to go to have them all into a new routine!


----------



## SBB

The true! It's just he goes to sleep in our room and it's too far and he woke up :( 

He goes into his cot by the bed fine!

X x x


----------



## SBB

We don't have anywhere comfortable to sit in the nursery :( 

Yeh V I just want to try him in his room in case he miraculously sleeps through I guess! I'm not really bothered about him sttn but it would be much better if he does before the baby comes or realistically I'm screwed!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Have you got a comfy chair you can use in his room? If I just tried to feed Ben sitting on the chair he wouldn't sleep- but lying him on a breastfeeding cushion seems to almost fool him that we are lay down together!! 

V- we upped the training too and the dogs were at a brilliant point when
Ben was born. Unfortunately the stress of him invading the house and the dogs sheer longing for more attention like they used to have is making them forget everything they know!!! Or in Piper's case- purposely doing things he's not supposed to because like a naughty child he thinks even negative attention is better than no attention!!! I'm telling you this because I've just seen your status about wanting a third dog and I'm trying to put you off til you've experienced dogs and baby!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh sorry- we crossed posts. Have you got a spare mattress you can put on the floor in the nursery?


----------



## SBB

I thought that Lou and we could take the small cot mattress out of our room to use... Will try tomorrow night. Just trying to get him back to sleep!! :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hope he settles quick for you :hugs:


----------



## SBB

He's so funny, totally exhausted and lolling around the bed, and he'll suddenly get up on his knees and clap, then his eye go all dopey and he'll flop over :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I am only kidding about a third dog!! there is NO way we could cope!!! We must already be mad as all are pets are really young and energetic!!!
Suz- I hope you manage to get him to sleep in his room, it would make things easier for you and prob for him as he might wake up if in the same room as the baby.
Lou - is Ben asleep?


----------



## Euronova

I am only kidding about a third dog!! there is NO way we could cope!!! We must already be mad as all are pets are really young and energetic!!!
Suz- I hope you manage to get him to sleep in his room, it would make things easier for you and prob for him as he might wake up if in the same room as the baby.
Lou - is Ben asleep?


----------



## SBB

A third dog would be truly mental :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I know what you mean about the keeping going on the bed thing when he's exhausted!! :haha: That's what Ben used to do ALL night!! Just roll around the bed and crawl all over me going "ya, ya, ya, ya!" and then he'd conk out for a few seconds with his eyes closed but still muttering "ya, ya, ya, ya" under his breath - then all of a sudden jump up and start again!! :haha:

V- yep he's asleep!!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

Two beings that are very happy the baby is sleeping now they have their evening cuddles back...................


https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/december%202011/66a7b04c.jpg


----------



## Euronova

Amazing!!! Maybe that's it :) he is finally enjoying sleeping!

I hope Sammuel settles for you!


----------



## Euronova

awww what a sweet pictures :) see things will start falling into place :)


----------



## SBB

Aw that's cute Lou! :D 

Sammuel is asleep he went off just before 9! Big mistake with the cot!! Ah well lesson learned... He was so cute going to sleep though I don't mind...

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Daniel has become obsessed with ears... he pulls on his while he nurses, and loves looking at/touching mine and DH's.... today he wanted to see my ears and I kept trying to look at him. He planted his hand on my chin and forced my head to the side so he could see my ears, lol :) cheeky monkey!

ummmm... forgot what else I was going to say :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah! I actually have a brush your teeth song... when I was a kid I had a mickey mouse toothbrush holder that played this song for 2 minutes to teach you to brush your teeth for that long... so you have to imagine it sung in a high pitched mickey voice.
And its to the tune of 'row, row, row your boat'
"Brush, brush, brush your teeth, each and every day. Up and down and all around, brush your cares away" :)
Daniel lets me brush for like 2 seconds and loves it, then gets upset because I won't let him hold it... I may have to give him his own tooth brush to hold


----------



## Euronova

Lisa, we NEED a recording of that... I mean it would really help some of us who can't do the mickey mouse voice ;) :haha:
Just called the hospital about my bloods to see if they had the results of my toxoplasmosis (and learned it is not normally routinely done anymore!! I mean what the hell??!! it's not like the consequences of it are mild!) anyway, because it was a special request they forgot about it and will do it now (they could "retrieve my bloods").
But apart from that, it seems I have PERFECT results, I have always been iron deficient so I am very surprised that I am not right now :) so I well chuffed!
I have decided to go to the Asda baby event... just to check it out... and i decided I might spend a little on a few essentials like vests or sleeping suits if I find any that I like :)


----------



## SBB

I tried singing Sammuel a song about teeth this morning but he wasn't impressed! 

He fell off the bed :( it had to happen some time! We were playing while I was making the bed, putting the sheet over him etc and he was all happy and squealing... Then a minute later he just fell off backwards, hit his head on the radiator and onto the floor :cry: He cried but was fine. Oops :dohh: 

V asda hype up their baby event so much! It's ok though, we got quite a few vests and stuff cheap. And breast pads. The johnsons stuff is a rip off and they pretend it's a good deal! (we don't use it anyway) stuff like maternity pads are buy 2 for £2 as well which is quite good. 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well x x x


----------



## Euronova

i wasn't very impressed with the baby event at all. They had that Philips Avent room and bath thermometer on offer but i scanned it and it was still more expensive than on amazon!
I ended up buying 2 lots of 7 short sleeves bodysuit (1 first age and 1 0-3 months) and a couple of scratch mitts, 2 cute hats (very soft) and a lot of 3 first size sleep suit.
Does Asda size big or small? they had a tiny baby size but I thought first size is prob all i need in the beginning (if all goes to plan!)
Also bought one fleecy sleep suit as i thought evenings can be cold even in June.
I have no idea how much I really need but if i don't stay too long in hospital then I can just buy more later on.

Poor Sammuel, that must have been so scary :( does he sleep in your bed normally or was he just there playing? I know he is in your room normally but has he got a cot there or is he co-sleeping?


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, I'm not a big believer in corporal punishment either. I guess my post was more of a vent than anything...I had a really rough morning yesterday. I just never really fully woke up yesterday. I wish I could reason with him and he could understand why I don't want him climbing on the table or pulling out the drawers in teh kitchen but there isn't any reasoning with him at this age. Right now, for discipline, we just tell him no and if he does it again we go sit in the corner and we hold his hips down so he can't get up. That was from the advice of our pediatrician and it works pretty well. He has to learn boundaries now and he's pushing it. My mom slapped his hands at Christmas and I kind of went off on her a little about it. I have given Jackson a light tap on the bottom to get him moving but not a spanking. I like the corner/time out method because it is not violent. Sorry if I made it sound like I was a crazy abusive mother Haha!! Oh and sorry to hear Sammuel fell off the bed! Ouch!

Hi caz!

Lou, saw your post and yeah it sucks that Ben didn't sleep through but a 7 hour stretch is still great I think. Maybe try putting him down later so he sleeps through the majority of the night?

Lisa, I think I told you before that Jackson is a huge ear twiddler with his paci. He only does it when he has his paci or his bottle, but mostly his paci.

So, I switched his bedtime routine up and he took it just fine. We did bath, lotion, PJs, milk and book in our bed, brushed his teeth and then I carried him in to his bedroom (no paci) and put him in his crib (no paci) and he went right to sleep without a problem!


----------



## SBB

V I would say you really don't need a thermometer either or room or bath. Most baby monitors have a room one on and a bath one is silly IMO!! Put your hand in of it's ok it's ok!! :haha: glad you got a few bits though it's nice to start buying! 

S has a cot by the bed but is in our bed most of the night. In between us or between me and the cot. He was playing and not even near the edge! :dohh: 

Marg its ok you're allowed to vent! I get really annoyed sometimes too... We tend to just distract Sammuel as I don't think at this age he's capable of understanding. I also find the more annoyed we get the more he wants to do something. If we don't react he gets bored much quicker! 

Glad he took to the new routine ok! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, I find that too! He thinks it's funny, but now that we do a little discipline he's starting to understand when Mommy looks serious, Mommy isn't playing around. OH on the other hand has a harder time getting Jackson to listen. I think that's becasue he's always playing with him when he should be serious...so naturally Jax thinks it's funny and he thinks Daddy is just playing. He definitely listens to Mommy better than Daddy!! :smug:


----------



## SBB

Sammuel is asleep in his cot - lets see how it goes! I actually sort of don't want him to sleep so I can have a cuddle later :D 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

be strong! that's great he has felt comfortable there!


----------



## SBB

He woke up! Is in our bed now :dohh: oh well he did 6 hours in there last night so may do same tonight. 

I should have got back in the cot to get him back to sleep. Will try again tomorrow 

Xx x


----------



## Euronova

It's great you are trying, it might take a few nights or weeks but you will get there :)

I am so pissed off. There is ONE venue that we really like for our wedding and Oliver's mum knows about it. She also knows that we are visiting the venue this weekend. But she has been on such a roll going to wedding shows and visiting loads of venues for Oliver's sister that she has called them today to get information and set a meeting with them!!
There is no way we can do both wedding in the same small venue with the same package and pretty much the same guest at 4 months interval.
I am just so upset that she has contacted them when we always share info on venues we see and that I would never consider any of the venue they saw already unless they rules it out for them! 
We are only really interested in that one, pretty much since we got engaged and now she is putting us in such an awkward situation. Almost as she is upset because I did not offer for her to visit the venue with us like she does with her daughter....
Feeling so so stressed, the more it goes the less I want to get married... I just want to be married... I can't wait for that bloody wedding to be behind us... Talk about happiest day of your life!!


----------



## Euronova

Double post!


----------



## lisaf

I don't think it would be the worst thing to use the same venue... any chance you could go first though? :haha: 
She only set a meeting, hasn't chosen it yet, right? Maybe they won't pick it.


Ugh, I'm so irritated... I can't find this toy my mom bought Daniel... its a simple knotted blankie thing and I haven't seen it for weeks. I just KNOW that my MIL or SIL must have lost it somewhere in my house.. one thing I really hate about having them here :( I searched all over online for it and can't find it anyway so I gave in and emailed my mom to ask her where she got it. I know its kind of silly because he doesn't miss it and he has way more toys than he really needs, but I'm just annoyed because I liked it and I already owned it and it was great for the diaper bag.


----------



## Euronova

That's so annoying Lisa. I hate loosing thing.

We could do the same venue if it was just a venue and you then hire caterers etc. but this is more like a restaurant so the weddings would be SO similar and it's not like we are getting married over a year apart or something. It's barely 4 months between our wedding dates and hers is first (but she got engaged after).

It's not even like it was his sister calling them, it's his mum and she knew we are going there at the weekend and would pass on any info. It's just why the hell she is so damn in a rush that she can't let us check ONE venue..., when they checked already 12. 
I can sense they like the idea of that venue too, but it's not fair we always liked it and made it very clear :(

Plus I know the hormones make me over sensitive but OH is really annoyed too which makes me think I am not completely insane thinking it's out of order.


----------



## lisaf

I totally understand the reaction to it. I do think its one of those things that seems super important at the time, but after the weddings are all over, it will seem much more minor. :hugs: I know I'd be feeling the exact same in your shoes and I'm sure I couldn't be talked into being 'ok' with it either :haha: pregnant or not, lol.. when you spend your time and energy planning something carefully, its hard not to get emotionally invested in minute details.

Maybe bypass the mom and mention your feelings to the sister.... she probably totally understands how you feel since she's in the same planning mind-set and would probably be upset if you used one of her ideas and did it 4 months before she did.


----------



## SBB

V that's totally out of line! I'd tell them both in no uncertain terms that they only need to visit the venue IF you decide not To go with it. I you decide to marry there then it is totally out of the question that they would too. 

To be honest I wouldn't worry about upsetting them, just say it how it is because she's being totally horrible and either not thinking that it would upset you, or is doing it just to upset you!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Thanks girls. I think OH is going to call her today to say he is not best pleased with her meddling and make it clear we have first refusal on that one, like her daughter has first refusal on pretty much every other venue in south west london as she seems to have seen them all :) but I don't mind that I just don't want her to strip us from the only venue we really like and we wanted to see before she even got engaged (ok we could have got our asses in gear earlier, but I am sort of busy making a human being right now!)
I asked Oliver to say that "he" is annoyed and not "we" because I know that if he says "we" they are going to conclude immediately that i am the one behind the drama. I am already the one preventing "her boy" from having a "real wedding" in church so I think I have enough on my back!


----------



## SBB

Eek good luck to him! I hope she accepts she's being unreasonable! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

She will prob turn the table on us and we will be the ones making a scene... 
Woke up today like I lost the will to live, i am all teary and just feeling incredibly depressed and demotivated.... It seems since I got pregnant, if i cry (even in front of a sad movie) it just sucks the life out of me.. I am immediately exhausted and overwhelmed by everything....
Is the Sickness gone now Suz?
Lisa, when is the ultrasound booked?
Lou, did Ben sleep last night?
Just read on Facebook that Marg had a bad night... I wonder also how Chell's pregnancy is going... (i hope I am not mixing everyone up) :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi :hi:

V- Ben did well. Not so great in the evening - he was up 4 times between 7 and 9 so we thought we were in for a bad night!! (although to be fair two of those wakeups were the dogs barking and waking him up! :growlmad: ) But then he slept from 9:10pm- 4:50am and then 5am-7am (dogs barking at the postman woke him) Then I fed him and he fell back to sleep until 8am. :happydance:

I think your MIL is being totally out of order!!! :growlmad: She's definitely doing it to "get you back" for not doing the wedding how she wants!! :nope: Good on Oliver though for being willing to stand up to her for you! :thumbup: I know a lot of men struggle with telling Mummy off!! :haha:

And as for the depression thing I felt awful through the whole pregnancy! I felt so depressed and if I'm honest I hated every single second of being pregnant!! I was a bit worried I'd get postnatal depression or something with how down I felt but as soon as he was born it was like a weight had been lifted! Even with the bad birth, the after pain and the week in Neonatal I felt fine emotionally afterwards xxx

Suz- how did Sammuel sleep? Was he in with you? X


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, I don't think I ever read your birth story...do you have a link to it?

Lou, happy that Ben slept fien last night! Jax on the other hand was up for the first time in ages from 3-5a. He didn't want to go to sleep...all he wanted was Mommy! 

V, I'm glad OH is talking to his mother...she is really out of line there.


----------



## SBB

Sammuel slept terribly!! :dohh: I think he was in pain as he didn't poo last night or this am then had to really squeeze out this huge poo at lunch! Will see how he does tonight! 

Well done again Ben :) it's so exciting he's doing so well! 

Sorry your night was crap marg :( I'll find my crappy birth story later and link it for you. 

V I was depressed too! It's totally normal I think most of us felt like that... Then you feel guilty cos you should be happy! I did find it passed though... :hugs: 
I still feel sick I'm afraid! I don't feel depressed this time though.. Well no more than when I'm not pregnant :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Actually most days I feel really good! I felt much worse on the pill or when my hormones where all over the place.
It just seems I can't deal with stress or upset at the mo.
That's a pain you still feel sick. I think you are having a girl!


----------



## SBB

I was the same with Sammuel though.. Til gone 20 weeks. :( 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

:wave: Hello Ladies!

V-you are so sweet! I just stopped over to say hello and update you all.

I am only 5 weeks hahaha....so no morning/all day sickness yet. I am retaining water for some odd reason (any ideas how to fix that?!) and can barely get my wedding rings on... I'm scared since this is #4 AND I was just pregnant 8 months ago, that I might show quickly and won't be able to hide things until 12 weeks....or people might just think I've really let myself go....hahaha. Oh well. I need to call the dr and get set up for my 12 week ultrasound...which will be on March 8...Not too far away! All my extra time has gone to packing our house up. We are moving in to our new house by the end of the month (with the way things are looking)....so that gives me about 1.5 weeks to get it all ready to go!!! Ahhhhhh........ I've packed half of the house already. Hubs has no time to help...
The other day it kind of hit me I was pregnant (after seeing my sister with her newborn and 18 mo old) and I was like, WHAT HAVE I DONE?! hahaha....but I feel better now. I know I am done after this... How do you feel about permanent sterilization? I'm weighing my options....
If it's a boy his name will be JACK after my grandfather....No idea if this is a girl. Anxious for the next couple of months to fly by... So excited to not have to worry about whether this is a viable pregnancy or not.

Sorry for the ramble...that's me right now....


----------



## Onelildream

Oh and I still haven't told anyone....I was itching to when I saw my family (as my step mom was begging to hear our plans for my brother's homecoming in August [he's on a 2yr LDS mission]) but I just lied and said we'd be there and we couldn't see any reason why we would not be there....but that's 6 weeks before my due date, so HOPEFULLY we will be able to travel back up there....13 hours....8mo preg....sounds fun!


----------



## Euronova

No idea about the water, do you watch what you eat salt wise? I would definitely avoid ready meals or too much bread as they are laced with salt and will make the water retention worse. Gentle exercise might help too.... if you have time!!! Drink plenty and eat things like asparagus or berries that have a gentle draining effect.
God you must be so busy with the packing and the kids!!! I have no idea how I would have managed with the first trimester tiredness and having already kids!!
The first 12 weeks are SO slow!!! But now it feels crazy for me to think I am nearly half way!
I just had the afternoon from hell... Apple finance is telling me my contract with them was not a financial agreement but a leasing agreement and despite paying the full amount for my (shitty) laptop, they are now telling me that either I need to buy it at market value (same amount again pretty much) or I need to give it back!!... It seems the person that made the agreement was a trainee and everything has been done wrong!! 
SO SO pissed off and actually screamed so loud at the guy, I cried, I told him it was going to be the worse phone call of his whole week if not month and that not only I was extremely pissed off but I am pregnant and basically like a BEAST..... Oliver was in the room when I said that and he just had to giggle and leave!!! :haha:
They have not sorted it yet but a very very calm man from head office with a very very mellow voice called me an hour later as promised to say they were investigating....


----------



## SBB

:rofl: V I had several conversations like that!! I hope they sort it... 

Chell :wave: I don't know about the water! You must be so busy! Great news about the house :) 

I've not thought much about sterilisation, but personally I would never do it! Your feelings may change for many reasons... I don't really know what the process involves? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Chell, I want OH to have a vasectomy when we are done having children. It's a very easy procedure with not even as much as a scalpel. They do a tiny hole under local anaesthesia. He is not exactly agreeing to it, but there is NO way i am having the pill again (was making me fat and depressed) and due to family history, coils are not an option for me.


----------



## babyloulou

Sterilisation for a woman is a huge op Chell that you might find difficult with 4 children to look after!! For men it's a quick easier procedure. Plus if you change your minds there is a better chance of reversal xx


----------



## SBB

Yeh make the man do it!!! I wouldn't want to go on the pill again either - ever! 

We do the pregnancy and birth, they can do the bit afterwards :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I swear I've felt the baby kick a couple of times today! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

awww that is SO cool!!! I am still not sure what i am feeling as I sometime feel like a big movement (but then not sure if it is gas!) definitely not feeling what i would call kicks... but then apparently with an anterior placenta I will feel a lot less.

Just registered for every baby club i could possibly find! I want freebies!!!


----------



## SBB

Lol V you are so gonna regret that :rofl: you'll get more post and emails than you've ever had!!! 

To be honest gas/baby feel fairly similar! But I'm sure it is baby you're feeling. It's still early so will get more and more obvious... Then you'll see a foot or elbow sticking out! :) 

X x x


----------



## Onelildream

Suz u prob can feel the baby kick. I did at 14 weeks (with my second) So exciting. 

You ladies are right about the sterilization thing. It is sooo Permanent. I hate that. I don't know what else to do. IUDs are so not a good option (I don't like the foreign matter in my body idea) and hubs doesn't want a vasectomy. I am not doing the pill thing either! Can I just be a hippy and have babies til I'm 45?! Haha. Jk. I need to talk to my dr more about options. And maybe work on hubs. If he wants to be done having kids then he needs to make that call. I don't feel done yet.


----------



## SBB

If one of you doesn't feel done having kids then I think you shouldn't do anything permanent! There's got to be a simple option! 

That's cool you felt it at 14 weeks, maybe it is then! I just felt it again :D 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

OH hates when i bring up the subject, but since I found out that for men it can be done in the doctor's office in about 15 mins and it is more reversible... I am definitely going to push for it when the time comes! No way I get to be teared apart and all and he can't put up with that!
Hopefully once I have been through child birth he will be more understanding!

I can't wait to feel proper movement, it will be quite reassuring. At the mo, when I feel a big move it can almost feel as if my uterus tightens a bit, it's very strange, nearly like a cramp when it seems the baby is pocking up then once he/she is settled back on one of the side it's all back to normal... does that make any sense?


----------



## Onelildream

V sometimes when they stretch it can feel like that. Usually it's just like butterflies fluttering in your stomach. Have you ever held a moth? They try to escape and flap their wings? That's the best way I can describe it... But it's that feeling... under your belly button. 

Suz- I know what u are saying. I told hubs today "what if u tragically died and I remarried? What if that new spouse wanted a child together?" oh I'm an idiot. I did NOT mean to say hurt his feelings but it obviously did. He said yeah what if you and your new husband wanted kids together?! You better not tie your tubes!

I didn't mean to sound like that but it is a valid fear of mine. We would never divorce, but being so young.... If he did die, I might consider getting remarried. Maybe, maybe not. Idk.


----------



## Euronova

Definitely not feeling the butterfly thing but I think with an anterior placenta it is likely I won't feel anything until it's proper big movements. -
Apparently all these women on the tv that difn't know they were pregnant until they gave birth had anterior placentas


----------



## Euronova

Also you have to think that for you it's a general anaesthetic. It's more dangerous and invasive! What if you die on the table! Who looks after the kids with him? I would always avoid the risk of a general anaesthetic if I can! Especially if you are people depending on you. It's such a small procedure for men, only fair that it is their turn to worry/manage the contraception in the couple! After all we get through!


----------



## Onelildream

Sorry I forgot you had an anterior placenta! It will be a long while before you feel anything, I'm afraid!


----------



## Onelildream

Lisa/ Suz- I read all those autocorrect things on Facebook. Although there was a bit of foul language that I didn't care for, I freakin laughed my butt off. I was crying. Lars was getting so annoyed. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. Hahaha


----------



## SBB

Ha they were funny Chell! 

I agree that you're young and you don't know what's going to happen. Wait and see how you both feel after this baby... 

Aw V anterior placenta sucks! No idea where mine is they never said so I guess it's same as last time... 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Lol, sorry for the foul language chell, it was too funny not to share though :) Glad you got a laugh!

V - forgot to tell you about the ultrasound... I posted on the thread about his leg so I wouldn't have to remember to do it everywhere. The abdominal ultrasound was all clear, then we saw it happen to the other leg when we slept on that side. Saw our normal pediatrician and he was very very reassuring about it. He's seen it happen 20-30 times, always with very fair-skinned babies. The fact that it only happened in certain positions was a big factor and apparently they only did the ultrasounds because it had only happened to one leg so they wanted to rule things out... that it happened to 2 legs actually indicates its a more normal thing, strange as that sounds. doc said it won't hurt him and we don't have to check on him or reposition him constantly, he'll move when its uncomfortable.

Chell - hmm, I was going to suggest a coil, but with the no foreign bodies thing that rules out most of the no-brainer birth control options and leaves you with a diaphram or condoms really. 
I don't know if they still make the skin patch? Its hormonal though so no different than the pill, but you only have to put a new patch on once a week I think.
Not sure if the diaphram counts as a foreign body... but it wouldn't be that different from Nuvaring I'd think which is a once a month thing, but might be weird in your mind.


----------



## Euronova

That's great news regarding his legs :) at least now you know it's prob just one of those things! :)
I think now i have definitely popped! People seem to notice and carry thing themselves in the shop so I think it is a bit more obvious :)
I took a picture just now (always a bit bigger as the day goes but not bloated like after dinner)
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7166/6737279625_3f0a5c70ba.jpg
Lou- what are you doing with all that sleep??? soon you will be up for some :sex: and have another one on the go!!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

That's more like it V! Proper bump :D 

We are really poor, it's depressing! Can't wait to get maternity pay!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I know the feeling.... we have plans to spend three time what we will earn over the next 5 months....
How do you qualify for maternity pay?


----------



## SBB

As I'm self Employed I can claim statutory. £500/month roughly... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Arrggg.... shame as we are not self employed anymore since we made the company a LTD company :( Oh well....


----------



## SBB

My co is a ltd company too but as I don't earn from it I'm thinking it's ok?! I didn't know you couldn't claim if you are a ltd co? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

well if you are paid by the ltd company you are not really self employed... are you the only director? I might have to check with my accountant. Are you running a payroll? how do you pay yourself?


----------



## Euronova

we pay ourselves dividends so i think i don't qualify as i am not regularly on the payroll... i might qualify from my vet job.... although I am what they call a "seasonal" worker... but i am paid every month... just different amounts... I need to have a chat with the lady from payroll I guess :)


----------



## SBB

As the business is new I haven't paid myself or anyone at all. Danny is also a director. 

I am getting paid as a self employed person for an interior design job which is separate.... 

:shrug: I f**king hope I can claim it or we are screwed :( 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

i will ask my accountant on monday, if she says anything that might be relevant for you, I will let you know! x


----------



## SBB

Sammuel is taking things out of one cardboard box in the lounge, and putting them in another! It's so cute :kiss: 

He also keeps picking up phones and other random objects and putting them to his ear, and saying 'errow' and babbling away - so cute!!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw Sammuel is so cute! :hugs:

Lili's been I'll all weekend... :( she was with Joe though! :)

Sorry I haven't been on much... Promise I will be more! Xx


----------



## Euronova

Awwww that's so cute of Samuel!!

Sorry Lili's not been well but that will teach Joe... that's some proper bonding time!

We have a venue for our wedding! and in the end we are still going to spend a lot! But i am relieved that we are happy with were it will be!
https://www.cannizarohouse.com/

We are going to have the taster menu after the baby :) as they let us try all the wines and said we definitely should not drive and order a cab


----------



## Maurie

Hi ladies!! 
May I join you? :flower:

I got my :bfp: on Tuesday, didn't believe it until I retested on Friday. The digi confirmed this morning... The digital test was taken to prove to DH I was telling the truth. I won a $50 bet on it :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Congratulations Maurie and welcome :hugs: xx


----------



## Euronova

Hi Maurie!! Congrats! :)


----------



## SBB

Hi Maurie congrats! 

Great news on the venue V! So has your oh told your mil tO back off on that one? I'll take a look at it... 

Jess what's up with lili? Did Joe have her for the whole weekend? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Yep MIL is backing off and anyway his SIL has found somewhere too (very expensive though).
Called in sick at work. Not had one sick day since I got pregnant... I just feel crap today and need to sort so many things.... 
Got to sort out this [email protected] up with Apple... We paid for my mac but they are saying that it was a leasing contract when we pId the value of the laptop and now they want it back or for me to pay the full value again! Insane!


----------



## Euronova

Yep MIL is backing off and anyway his SIL has found somewhere too (very expensive though).
Called in sick at work. Not had one sick day since I got pregnant... I just feel crap today and need to sort so many things.... 
Got to sort out this [email protected] up with Apple... We paid for my mac but they are saying that it was a leasing contract when we pAid the value of the laptop and now they want it back or for me to pay the full Uvalue again! Insane!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi Maurie! Congrats!

Hey girls!


----------



## SBB

Jeez I hope you get it sorted V! I am having a problem with 1&1 Internet they've now sent me a solicitor letter saying its going to court - they are robbing *******s!! 

At least the wedding venue is sorted and mil has backed off! 

Hey marg :wave:


----------



## babyloulou

Hey girls! :hi: 

Ben is all chesty and wheezing again! :-( This is 16 weeks of a bad chest now :cry:


----------



## TySonNMe

Has he been to the doctor Lou? Maybe he needs breathing treatments? Jackson and I are both sick and congested at the moment. I use the chest rub and the vapor plugs that you stick in the outlet. It helped a lot last night. He slept from 7-6:30a. The previous night he waas up from 1-4:30a! I was so tired!


----------



## Euronova

Hi Marg!
Hi Everyone!

Sorry poor Ben and Jacks are not well! I would definitely not leave it any longer and insist he is seen by a specialist. It can't be good for his chest! You don't want him to have permanent scaring or anything that will prevent him from being an athlete or something!

Having a horrible day! Crazy stupid client who snapped at me when I tried to get her to pay a bill that was 6 months overdue.
And Apple trying to get me to pay another £400 on my laptop when I finished paying the dam thing in December..... if the laptop was wonderful.... i might give in, but it is absolutely shit and I am seeing the technical people tomorrow to try to fix it!....

So far I have managed to stay fairly calm... but if things don't go my way, I am feeling a return of the hysterical pregnant beast!!! :gun:


----------



## SBB

Hi girls, how is everyone?

How's Ben doing Lou? Sammuel is poorly too :( he's got a cough! He's been up a lot in the evening but sleeping a decent stretch once we're in bed so not too bad.

Was SOOO tired yesterday! Did loads and S had no nap cos he'd slept late in the morning. Then finally got to evening relax time and I had 4 orders on the website, 3 of which were big ones so I spent all night packing and Booking the courier! Brilliant day on the website though took 3x the best day previously! :) if every day was like that Danny could leave work and we'd have loads of money!! if only....

:D. X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm off to the docs with Ben at 10:40 for an emergency appointment. He's so wheezy he can barely breathe again :-(


----------



## SBB

Aw sorry Lou :cry: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

How did the appointment go Lou? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

V any laptop news? Did your stroppy client pay? 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh my, Lou I hope Ben is okay!!

Suz, your business could take off anyday! I wish I could SAH and run an online ship. I sold Jackson's cloth diapers and it wasn't too bad!

Hey V, Lisa, Chell, Maurie, anyone else I missed!


----------



## Euronova

Hi!
Sorry Ben is not well! What did they say?
Poor Samuel having a cough too, at least he is sleeping I guess!

Well done on all the orders!!! I will need to check your website again as i definitely want to order something once we get started on the bedroom :)

Stroppy client has "put the cheque in the post"... basically if not there on Friday, I will give her another nudge on Monday... what a COW!

Apple is sorting my technical issue with the laptop tomorrow, seems like everything should be back in order... hopefully... or at least if after 3 times i will have got there, they might replace it.
For my phone they did not even try... they just gave me a new one :) well chuffed with that... they are quite an efficient company.... 
Still fighting with the financial company about the cost issue... will see if i get some news today....

Preggo question, i sometime get like period cramps, is that braxton hicks?? can it be already at 4 months? i had bad cramps with the constipation and that is not completely resolved so i am not too sure.... it seems to happen a few times a day, it last maybe a minute or two, or linger there a bit longer but then it goes for hours...


----------



## TySonNMe

It's most likely normal. Cramping as your uterus expands and stretches to accomodate a growing bubba! But if you're concerned then call the doctor or nurse to ease your fears.


----------



## babyloulou

V- they could be BH but I think it's more likely they are just pains because of things changing and stretching in there! I got period type pains all the way through!

The doc said Ben is fine :shrug: His chest is clear now and his tubes have cleared up nicely from the Bronchiolitis. He said his cough and wheezing is purely congestion caused by his constant cold (he's had cold for about 3 months now) - he said in babies you can hear and feel the chest rattling as mucus passes through it as babies can't clear their throats like we can. He said we've just got to ride these winter months out x


----------



## SBB

Hmmm it doesn't sound like BH. It would prob be too early but who knows! Sounds like growing pains... BH is where you'd feel the whole bump tighten. 

I am getting the period pain feelings too! Makes me want a nice hot water bottle :( 

Woohoo on the new iPhone! They are pretty good at the genius bar. 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

How's Sammuel Suz? X


----------



## babyloulou

Have a bath for the pain Suz x


----------



## Euronova

Thanks girls, yes prob growing pain, it does help when I have a bath. 

That's good that it's not his lungs but just his nose. Hopefully he will be done with the cold soon!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw Lou, I'm sorry hun. I don't think it's normal for an infant to havea cold for 3 months. Is there somewhere else you can take him for a second opinion? How is his sleeping?


----------



## SBB

Well that's good news I guess lou... At least it's only a cold. I wonder if there's much you can do except the chest rub and karvol drops or whatever? Did they know why he keeps getting them? How's his sleep been? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He's sleeping well for him still Marg! He's doing at least 7 hours in a stretch every night now!

I think it is pretty normal in the UK weather to be honest! Some people have colds all winter- it's just how it is here x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha! I've just answered those questions to Marg above Suz :lol:

He said to keep up the saline spray, Karvol and chest rub. He also said his nursery is too warm (which they told me when he got Bronchiolitis) but I just can't get it below 24 degrees!! :-( We open the window, use a fan and it's still never lower than that!!


----------



## babyloulou

I keep getting the cold too- I think we are just passing it backwards and forwards between the two of us!!! :rolleyes: I've woken up this morning with a snotty nose and a sore throat - it's only about 3 days since I last got rid of it!! :growlmad: I never used to get colds before I had Ben!!


----------



## SBB

We're all posting at the same time!! 

Sammuel is fine, well still a bit poorly but he's mostly ok! We're taking him to the docs this afternoon as he's got some spots on his bum still... They look quite sore and I'm worried it's something more than nappy rash. It's really not like a rash. 

Marg :rofl: at you'd like to have a shop cos you sold some nappies once and it was ok :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

:rofl: That's so cute Marg! Sounds like something a kid would say :haha:


----------



## SBB

babyloulou said:


> :rofl: That's so cute Marg! Sounds like something a kid would say :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL! I had to make trips almost daily to the post office but now that you can do all that stuff online and you can pay for it online and no long lines at the post office...it was kinda fun. My only problem is I need something to sell. I had an idea to open an indoor dog park, here in Florida I think it would be really popular as it's so hot and humid almost year round. I'd still like to do that one day. We did the chest rub for Jax and then the wall outlet vapor thing and that helped a lot. I'm glad Ben is sleeping for you!

Suz, what kind of spots does he have on his bum?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm i have had ewcm for 2 days now but not jew to ovulate yet and i have just started decaff green tea again could it be that x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Caz, are you still on Clomid? What has the doctor said?


----------



## caz & bob

TySonNMe said:


> Caz, are you still on Clomid? What has the doctor said?

hiya hun no not been on clomid now since sept just saving now to do eggs sharing and ivf will start it hopefully in august but just hope i get court on my own x x x


----------



## SBB

Sounds like a good plan for a business marg! 

The spots came up when he'd pooed in his nappy, and now one looks kind of infected :( well I think it's ok but Danny says to check him over at the docs! 

Good luck Caz :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Ladies. :hi:

Sorry Ben and Sammuel are poorly. :hugs: Lili had diorreheoa all weekend and yesterday. Joe had her all weekend so I was quite glad I didn't have to deal with it! Childcare won't take her until 48 hours after the last bout... Thankfully my step mum has had her today! Think I'll send her to the childminder tomorrow. She's much better!

Pregnant ladies: DON'T HAVE A BATH THAT IS OVER 37C!! Not good for you or the baby. Hot water bottle are also a big no!! 

Suz, so glad business is picking up. I'll post a link to your website on my blog! I want to buy some stuff from there too! :D

V, sorry about the snippy customer! Threaten small claims court... That always shuts them up!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Glad she's better Jess... Don't worry I only have shit luke warm baths! :( 

Yes please link from your blog(s)! 

Sammuel has got some antibacterial cream for his butt, and they swabbed it too. 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

They think it's a bacterial infection Suz?


----------



## lisaf

was it maybe a reaction to something he ate when he pooped?

Lou - I'm also guessing you and Ben have been passing/catching colds due to your extreme sleep deprivation running down your immune system. I'm so glad he's finally sleeping better, maybe that will help him fight off colds better (and you too!)


----------



## SBB

Um I think I meant antiseptic?! She didn't really know what it was to be honest... Lisa yeh I think it was a reaction to something in his poop, but it's been over a week and it's looking worse :( 

x x x


----------



## Euronova

:( poor Sammuel, did you get any proper cream?

Spoke to my best friend from France tonight, we don't catch up more than once or twice a month but usually last hours :) So nice to talk to her, she is coming to visit in 2 weeks and we will go pregnancy clothes shopping and maybe see a few wedding dress shop (although I am not trying anything with my bump!)


----------



## SBB

Aw that's nice V - will be lovely to see her and do some shopping :) 

Yeh she gave us cream so hope that will clear it up... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

How lovely V. :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Do any ukers watch shameless? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Nah... makes me feel uncomfortable!! Anyone watched Mrs. Brown's Boys?! I love it!!


----------



## SBB

No I've never heard of that! 

Lol why uncomfortable?! 

X x


----------



## Euronova

I do miss my French friend, or I wish my mum could have come to the shop with me when I bought the little sleepsuits etc... I have so many questions! It's not the same on the phone :( I wish my mum would come to London for a few days without my dad so we can do some girly stuff!


----------



## babyloulou

V- we're always here for baby shopping questions :winkwink: Although I know the thread is being a bit sparse and neglected recently :-(

Suz- no I've never watched Shameless although I've always meant to- sort of find it weird though to start watching it so far in!

Jess- Ste likes Mrs Brown's Boys- he thinks it's really funny- but to be honest I just don't get it! :shrug: I've watched a couple and didn't find it funny at all! :shrug:

Glad Sammuel got some antibacterial cream Suz- hopefully that will clear the little infection up :hugs: xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Oh and Ben's been up every 45 minutes this evening :-( Pleeeeeease don't be regressing Ben!!!!!!!!!!!! :-(


----------



## SBB

How did he sleep in the end Lou? 

Is anyone else's B&B playing up today?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He slept from 11-7 Suz! :thumbup: How's Sammuel sleeping? X

Yes - the writing keeps going red. There's an announcement at top saying they're trying to sort it xxx


----------



## SBB

Yeh and things won't update... 

That's great! S is getting better... He did 7-12 then woke at 3 and 6. 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, that is amazing! How are you feeling with so much rest? Quite refreshed I'd imagine!


----------



## babyloulou

I actually feel terrible Marg! I can barely sleep and have a stinking cold!! Ste is the same (and he's never struggled with sleep!) - if he keeps it up I'm sure we'll start sleeping and feeling the benefits though! I've not really slept for more than an hour at a time for a year- I think my body needs retraining on how to sleep!! :haha:


----------



## TySonNMe

That's right Lou! You need some sleep training? Maybe try PUPD or CIO on yourself! :rofl: What about a sleep aid? Are those safe for you while BFing? I think the first few nights are tough as your always wondering if or when he'll wake up...most conveniently it's usually in the midset of deep sleep!

I loaded Jax up again with ibuprofen, night time cough meds (homeopathic), chest rub and wall plugs and he slept until 6:30a again. However, I was all clogged up this morning! Hopefully, this passes soon! OH slept from 7:30p-7a!!! LoL the house was eerily quiet last night!


----------



## babyloulou

Oo what homeopathic things do you use for his cold?


----------



## SBB

:rofl: at Lou doing CIO or PUPD on herself!! I can just picture her calling for ste and him coming in and picking her up like a baby :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha! He'd have no problem doing CIO on me!! There'd be no PUPD!! :haha:


----------



## Euronova

Glad Ben is sleeping so much better, shame you are not benefiting!

B&B has been a crazy mess!!!
Marg, are you still doing counselling how is it going?

Just spoke to one of my friend abroad on Facebook (instead of doing some invoicing)... and she is a really lovely lady but she lets her husband be very verbally abusive to her and as i expected things have escalated and he punched her... he is not even apologising because he was shouting in her face and she pushed him away so he says it's her fault because she pushed him first... i am really worried for her and i wonder how bad it will have to get before she calls it quits... she is also worried about what he would do to her if she left... it's seems she can't win :(

Makes me feel so stupid about getting upset with Oliver for his comment this morning but then i guess it's because i don't let him get away with much that he is so nice... i need to be nice to him for being such an emotional cow at times.


----------



## babyloulou

V- that's so sad :-( Would she be open to reading about it herself? This is a good link....

https://www.helpguide.org/mental/domestic_violence_abuse_types_signs_causes_effects.htm


----------



## Euronova

She is very intelligent and very aware of the situation but I feel he has made her feel so worthless and is also using a lot of guilt... like she says how he would do something stupid if she left or that he has no friends because of his character...
The things he has said to her in the past are horrible... the worse bullying I have heard... and i warned her several times that because she doesn't give him any consequences and lets him get away with it, it would escalate...
I did not expect that he would hit her so hard the first time, he punched her in the ribs and she thought she had a broken rib and struggled to breathe for days and had a massive bruise :(
She says it's the first time and she think he will not do it again but he has not even apologised or admitting any fault.... (apologising would be a bit easy but at least show remorse..) 
I am just worried that he will cross the line and hit her to a point where he can't stop and he has to go through it... he has threatened many many times to kill her and their pets and burn there house down....
I just hope she will react soon... unfortunately no-one but her can tell where is her limit and when she will say enough is enough... she has tolerated so much.... i just don't know if she has it in her to stand up for herself. :(


----------



## babyloulou

There's nothing you can do V. My ex wore me down and down emotionally until I was totally dependent on him and I didn't listen to anybody else at all. It took him 6 years to finally hit me properly (after years of pushing and shoving)- he kicked me off a garden chair and broke two of my ribs. They do make you feel so worthless - it's strange because I can't even imagine it now!

It would help her if she could hear other stories from other women in a similar situation! Maybe tell her to find you an example on the Internet where this has all turned out ok? Tell her that if she can you'll shut up about it. It might prompt her to read a few other examples of these situations and she might see the patterns being repeated- right down to him managing to make her feel it's her fault! :-(


----------



## SBB

How sad V... I agree there's nothing you can do. I went out with a nasty violent man too and he controlled me. I knew in my heart it could never work but I still let him control me. One day I just woke up and walked away. 

She can only do that herself but I do think as Lou says reading other people's stories might help xx


----------



## Euronova

I am so sorry you both had to go through this but I am also so hopeful for her to see that you got out of it and are so much happier now.
She has met a nice guy, nothing happened but she has really taken a liking to him, I hope their friendship grows and maybe he will have feelings for her and she will find the strength to leave.
One thing that shocked me is that she was ashamed to tell me today that he hit her. Because she feel she let it happen, I just hope she realises soon that things won't get better. How did you get out? Did you have to seek refuge? She is very afraid of what he will do if she leaves, they have a house together so she is also worried he will not want to sell as she needs the money to be able to live on her own.


----------



## SBB

I left about 7 times and went back. My mum got angry with me in the end. I think what tipped me over was finding out he'd been on a date with someone else (and I have no doubt he'd done a lot worse). I think I just woke up the next day and thought totally differently. All my family lived close by so I wasn't really scared of him. I think by the time I'd made the decision to leave I was just suddenly over it and I thought I didn't even give a shit if he tried to hurt me or whatever! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

To be honest V I'd love to say I had the strength to never speak to him again afterwards but he actually dumped me that day. By the time he finished his little game again (he'd been knocking someone else off) and wanted me back a few week later I finally had enough! I'd finally met someone else (who only ended up a fun rebound shag) that showed me what I'd been missing.

He then tried his usual tricks- suicide threats, violence threats, turning up at my mums house and trying to smash windows, letting girls fawn over him in the pub whenever he saw me (he's VERY gorgeous!!). I just didn't care anymore- I just kept calling his bluff- once he realised his power had gone he gave up very quickly!! 

If I bump into him on nights out now (well when I had nights out pre-Ben!) he still gives me shit and tells me he loves me and all that crap! :dohh:

I hope your friend comes to her senses xx


----------



## SBB

And I think she's ashamed because she knows that he's totally wrong and that she should leave. But he'll have made her think she can't... :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah and what Suz said.. I sort of didn't care if he beat the crap out of me anymore- I actually thought- oh well if he hits me as least I can ring the police and get him away from me!


----------



## SBB

God Lou you have to see him?! That's hideous... :( 

I used to wish my ex would die, because it was easier than leaving!! Seriously! And I'd have got the life insurance :haha: sadly he's still alive and being violent with other women and is a dad :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I was even stupid enough to have a 2-night-stand with him again just before I got with Ste! :dohh: 

.... what can I say- he was my weakness for many, many years!!! (even poor Ste has been dumped by me 3 times over the last 17 years we've known each other so I could run back to the loser! :blush: )


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah mine became a dad a few months ago too :-( With a one-night-stand he had (a girl I used to be friends with at school actually)- he's not allowed to see the baby though apparently!! 

Yes unfortunately Suz he still lives in my home town. My stepdad saw him in the Chinese a couple of weeks ago and he was asking loads of questions about me and Ben :-( It makes Ste angry because he obviously hates him- one because of what I did to him over the ex and two because he's beat Ste up 3 times over the years (broke Ste's nose twice) :-( )


----------



## SBB

Poor Ste - at least he got you in the end - and thank god!!! Imagine if you were still with that twat and had a kid with him :nope: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

God that is horrible! I hope she manages to cut ties... I will let you know if anything new happens.


----------



## TySonNMe

Omigosh, what evil men you have as exes! Poor Ste Lou! I hope he pressed charges! The homepathic medicine is called Kids Relief Nighttime Cough and Cold. Just a bunch of natural things in there I guess. It's for kids 2+ but Jax is 25 pounds now so he's fine. I just give him a bit less than the dose for 2 year olds.


----------



## TySonNMe

V, we haven't gone back to counseling yet, btu we're doing okay. We're still working on it though.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Gosh, Suz and Lou, so sorry you had to go through all that. :hugs: 

V, sorry you're friend is going through such shit... I hope she comes to her senses soon. 

Oh and V, what you wrote on FB about your OH not making you feel good. Really sit down and have a good, long conversation with him about it. I'm proof of what cna happen if you just keep letting it go and making excuses. :hugs: :hugs: xx

I'm feeling lonely tonight... :cry: Perfect Stranger isn't great at initiating contact, and I don't want to come across as clingy, so I've not text him tonight... It's the evenings that really get me...


----------



## Peach Blossom

I had my friend and her baby over for the Baby's dinner tonight! So cute. Although Lili seems to think that Lottie was eating her food and got a bit narked about it! We then gave them a bath together! :cloud9:


----------



## SBB

Aw how cute Jess! 

I can imagine evenings must be hard :hugs: we're here so you aren't lonely!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Jess :hugs: We're here. We've let this thread slip a bit- we need to get back up to where we were so you can natter away all night to us on here xxx


----------



## Euronova

Double post! Shit computer!!!


----------



## Euronova

Sorry you are feeling lonely Jess, it must be really hard.

I had a good chat with OH, I don't want to make him sound worse than he is, he is full of lovely attention like if he notices my shampoo is low he will buy me some or he will put some money in my purse so I can treat myself to something. He always thinks about me but I just don't feel particularly sexy and I am really worried what the pregnancy will do to my body... But then even if he showered me with compliment i wouldn't listen!

I felt good for buying a few clothes that will make me look better. I think it's important to feel good when pregnant and I am harsh enough with myself in normal time, let alone when I look like I ate all the pies! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Pregnancy in the first 2 trimesters does make you feel so unsexy... Once you have a nice big bump out front you can start working it! ;) Before that it just feels like flab! Glad you had a talk and that he is so lovely. :hugs: 

I watched Birdsong tonight... Shouldn't have watched it alone! Perfect Stranger text about 15 mins ago to tell me he'd been out to dinner tonight which is why he hadn't text. I told him I needed a hug after watching Birdsong and he's just sent the cutest response "I reckon you shouldn't watch anything like that unless I'm nearby to give you a hug then. Can't have you feeling :("... So cute!


----------



## Euronova

Aww that is sweet :) he certainely seem to care about you!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yeah he just ruined it by saying he isn't an emotional person! :rofl:


----------



## Euronova

That is just him playing the strong comforting guy! If he is not emotional he certainly care about your emotions :)


----------



## babyloulou

Aww he sounds lovely Jess :thumbup: xx

V- you give the impression of being far, far too hard on yourself about your appearance!! :-( I've seen your pictures and you're lovely- slim and pretty- being pregnant is not the same as being overweight or ugly :hugs: :hugs: If you waste your pregnancy being worried about your body then you'll be so sad afterwards when you realise how fast it all goes :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

God BnB is driving me mad tonight!! It's constantly off line!! :growlmad: Just when lots of people are trying to chat on here as well!! :dohh:


----------



## Euronova

I have always had prob with my appearance and my weight. I was too skinny when I was a teenager and weighing myself everyday hoping to put on weight but it was just one of those phase. People used to make fun of me and ask if I had escaped from Auschwitz!
Then I got my period and started to fill up and soon the obsession was to stay slim.
My mum is also weighing herself everyday and in France your family and friends will tell you immediately if you put on weight and not in a nice way. But that is a cultural thing, women are pretty harsh.
I am not anorexic or anything and I love my food but I do have anxiety about controlling my weight and I am generally never happy with how I look. 
I know it's a psychological issue cause I just have to look at pictures from a year or two ago and think... Actually I looked ok back then!
I am very excited to put on my new clothes tomorrow for my french lesson (in a nice restaurant). I quite enjoy my bump especially second part of the day when it's bigger so hopefully I will feel better when I can properly flaunt it :)


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, I agree with Lou about giving yourself a break. There is no way with your discipline and desire that you would be overweight if you didn't want to be.
Just a heads up though, you will NOT bounce right back after delivery... you get a horrible jelly belly that is disgusting and weird for a while.


----------



## Euronova

Yep heard about the jelly belly :) I do wonder how the celebrity do, I am pretty sure they all get a c-section with a tummy tuck. They all seems to have a c-section there is bound to be a reason for that!


----------



## Peach Blossom

V, I've lost over 4 stone since giving birth, I haven't looked like this for over 10 years! I still have a jelly belly though... I need to do some ab work!! I have some 10 min pilates for pregnancy workout dvds if you'd like me to send them to you. They have a post pregnancy bit. You look wonderful and you will look wonderful after the baby. Don't beat yourself up! :hugs: xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls, had an awesome birthday. OH came and got me for lunch and then we went out for dinner with Jackson. We had a good conversation...we both think the relationship is in a good place and we're happy that we are not constantly at each other's throats!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Happy Birthday Marg! Glad that you and OH are getting on better. I hope it stays that way for you. :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Glad you had a lovely birthday Marg :hugs: Glad you and OH are getting on well too :hugs:

I'm so tired today! We were up all night because of the stupid Labrador! :growlmad: He stole a giant block of Lurpak butter off the kitchen side last night and ate the whole thing! He was then up every hour barking to go out to be sick- which of course kept Ben up all night! :growlmad: Bloody dog is so tired now he has been asleep all morning so far! I feel like poking him once an hour just to get him back!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Oh no Lou! Your dog is pretty stupid :haha: 

Happy birthday marg!! :cake: glad you are sorting things and had a good time :) 

V try not to stress. I agree the middle bit of pregnancy is hard cos you don't have a real bump. But I loved having a huge bump! I lost the weight and looked good in clothes after about 3 weeks but my belly was still squishy! It now honestly looks exactly like it did before pregnancy. (sorry!!) 

Jess that's so cute of stranger! He sounds lovely. Are we calling him that cos he has a hideous name that you don't want to tell us?! :haha:

X x x 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

My money is on "Archibald" :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Or Reginald :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hey has anyone ever noticed mucous in their baby's nappy? Ben has just done a sloppy poo that had LOADS of stringy mucous in :sick:


----------



## SBB

Yuck! No cant say I have... Maybe due to the cold? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Hey Marg, so glad things are better! 

Poor doggy and poor you! Unfortunately he prob hasn't learned his lesson!
No idea about the poop but when my dogs have a bad tummy the intestines produce mucus. It's a reaction to inflammation I think.

Went for a swim with OH, was great apart either I trapped a nerve or got some sort of hemmoroid prob as I had this shooting pain in my bum and down my leg... Was a bit annoying but managed to swim through it. 
The pain is still there now when I walk and I had it once before because of the constipation so might just be another pregnancy delight :)

How is everyone?


----------



## SBB

I like swimming! Hope your butt feels better :haha: 

Man I am in such a shit mood this afternoon! 

Danny is out for the night, now do I have mushroom risotto (he hates it so I usually have when he's out, but it's quite a lot of effort!) or home made potato wedges? Much easier but not particularly healthy! Although I'm not sure how healthy risotto is either! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think home made wedges are healthier than risotto to be honest! (assuming is a full-fat cream and all risotto??) wedges aren't unhealthy done in the oven. I'd definitely vote for those with garlic, salt and chilli on!! Yum!! X

V- how's your leg now? I got loads of sciatica-type pains throughout the pregnancy! X

I googled the mucous poo thing. NHS Direct said to "see a GP TODAY" as it can be a sign of a serious intestine problem. The rest of google results though were saying it can happen because of a virus but should only be a one off and needs urgent attention if it carries on- so I'll see if he gets anymore tomorrow and take him if he does x


----------



## SBB

No the risotto doesn't have cream in, just mushrooms, wine, risotto rice, more mushrooms, water and Parmesan. But you're probably right! I think I feel like risotto though!

Hmmm def take him to the doc if there's any more of it tomorrow then...

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Another trip to the doc then.... :( I hope he hasn't got anymore tomorrow. 

I am completely stuck :( I can't walk or stand up straight... I think I trapped a nerve... So annoyed! I think it happened as I went down the ladder in the pool, I had no pain before and it started immediately in the pool... Who manages to injure themselves in the pool, I feel so annoyed.
Just had 2 toast with nutellla and asked OH to bring back wagamama... So pissed off! I really hope it disappears after a night sleep otherwise what do I do??!!


----------



## SBB

Ouch V :( it sounds kind of like sciatica or pgp but it's early for that so maybe it's just an injury that will heal... Do you have a tens machine? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I hope it's not pregnancy sciatica or pgp hitting this early V :-( Like Suz says hopefully it's just an injury that will be gone soon xx


----------



## Euronova

No but I wanted to get one (didn't plan to get one that early though!), would it just help with the pain or can it help unlocking things. Getting quite worried, it seems to be worse on my left side (I.e. lifting my left leg or turning left) I cannot stand straight but once I am straight it's fine... Just every tiny mouvement gives me a shooting pain in my bum, actually it seems between my anus and back bone.... Will try some back stretches...
Was so happy I finally made it to the gym... what a mess


----------



## SBB

I think it will just help with the pain V not actually fix it :(

I made risotto (it's yum!) with wine and I smelt the wine, I forgot how bloody lovely it is! Now I'm gagging for a glass of cold white! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

V there's some maternity stuff on sale here https://polarnopyret.co.uk/all-pop-maternity/pg-2 including cheap jeans / leggings xx


----------



## Euronova

Thanks :) will have a look now. It seems my pain would have started with the first breast stroke I took and that's a classic SPD sign :( 
Hopefully it will just be a one off and tomorrow will be better. Otherwise I am good to go to the osteo and hope for the best!


----------



## Peach Blossom

His name is Barney... :) 

V, sorry about the pain. Have you tried going on all fours, do big circles, stretching your back out. Hope it gets better. :hugs: 

Lou, sorry about Ben's mucous poo. Our babies seem to be constantly ill!! Hope it was a one off. 

Suz, I'm sat having a glass of wine... :haha: 

I've just been to another counselling session with Joe... I asked him to move some of his stuff out. He's thinks it's too soon for a divorce... WTF?!! Anyway we agreed that he would move his stuff out and go to a few more counselling session before we start the divorce proceedings... Not sure how I'll cope on Sunday when I come back to his stuff gone... :cry: So tough.


----------



## Euronova

I can't believe he is still trying to call the shots! It will be hard to notice his stuff go e but soon it will be easier than having them under your nose all the time.
What does the counsellor says of his attitude?
Are you getting anything positive at all from the counselling?

Felt so positive and energetic today. Thought I was going to finally get back into my gym routine. I am in so much pain now. I can't do anything but sit or lie down :( really knocked me back for six :( 
Caved in and took a paracetamol, I had swore not to take anything chemical (why not drink or avoid dying your hair if you are going to pop medications all the time... Unless you really have to)... Feeling so annoyed :( please please all keep everything crossed that a good night sleep will sort me out!


----------



## babyloulou

I really hope it's just an injury V. I had SPD pains and hip pains from my arthritic hip during the 2nd and 3rd Tri. I ended up finishing work early at 27 weeks and having physio - it was nowhere near this early though - hopefully it's just a pull of your new sensitive joints xx

Jess- god Joe really takes the piss! (and I hope you are spying and reading that you saddo!) does he know about your "date"??? Is the counselling doing anything at all? Does it feel productive? It's not depressing you even more is it?

Suz- I'm drinking a glass (or two) of white in honour of you too!! :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Is anybody watching the program on channel 4 about the Tsunami in Japan? Its eye witness accounts caught on amateurs cameras. It's so sad... :-(


----------



## Euronova

Suz- I am totally with you on the drink! I had a micro sip of the champagne at our wedding venue... It was so nice and fresh... I could feel my mouth watering just looking at Oliver drinking it... I saw an ad for a non alcoholic wine in one of te pregnancy mag... Must be disgusting but I do wonder if it might be nice!


----------



## babyloulou

The darn dog has messed up Ben's new sleeping with his palaver last night! :growlmad: Ben's been up 5 times since 7 and is fighting massively! :-( Nearly 12 months to get him sleeping... then one greedy Labrador and it's all gone to shit in one night!!! :grr:


----------



## Euronova

Poor you, hopefully he will fall asleep! Does make me laugh... Such a typical naughty retriever thing... 
Fingers crossed Ben gets back to sleeping better x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah - Piper has managed to figure out how to open the composter in the garden tonight though and has eaten a cauliflower head, a rotten bag of cabbage leaves, 4 rotten sweet potatoes and a bag of carrot ends so we may have the same problem tonight!! :growlmad: 2 years that composter's been there and he's never bothered! Its sealed for gods sake!

He's so "trained" food wise- won't eat from his own bowl until you release him to it, will "leave" a treat until told ok, etc.. - he's always been greedy but he's got so food obsessed since we had Ben! Ste jokingly mentioned it to the vet at his injections the other week and the vet (who's a big behavioural expert apparently!) said "spoilt dogs" ( :growlmad: :grr: ) will always have awful jealousy with babies that will manifest itself in some way. He said Ruudi is showing it by "ageing" fast and becoming ratty - and a non-agressive dog like piper is showing it with food and stealing!! :-(

Both dogs were fine with the newborn though- it's since he's been on the move and my every single waking second is taken up by him that they don't like it!! 

I feel sorry for them but I'm still going to wire Piper's jaw shut tomorrow!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Euronova

Get some pro-kolin online. It works absolute miracles on dogs' tums. Any time they eat something naughty I squirt a bit in their mouths and it usually helps everything go through. Same for diahorrea or vomiting, it really helps.
It seems so hard to manage everything, I hope OH will manage to keep helping with the dogs and hopefully we will manage. You mentionned Ste helps a lot with yours too...


----------



## babyloulou

(and I'm going to make sure they work him doubly hard at doggy hydrotherapy tomorrow to work that Lurpak off!!! :devil: )


----------



## Euronova

That is nice you are doing hydrotherapy! How often do you go? I'd love to take the girls swimming more. The ponds in the park have been really filthy and the stream was a bit too low. Maybe with all the rain it will be better tomorrow. X


----------



## babyloulou

To be fair Piper is only usually sick after butter! He eats pretty much anything else with an iron stomach! It's just if he manages to steal a lot in the day he always needs a poo in the night! :rolleyes: 

He had that stuff you mentioned above after he had his stomach pumped I think!?! (he ate 8 packs of chewing gum with xyitol in that he stole in a multipack out of my best friends handbag). He had his stomach pumped, loads of charcoal and was on a drip for a few days! :dohh: He was sent home with some of that pro-kolin stuff!

(on a side note to show how greedy he is- the emergency vet said he was the only dog he'd ever seen that didn't have to be forcefed the charcoal! He was showing signs of hyperglycaemia (from the xyitol) but was still willingly eating, begging for and drooling over the charcoal!!!! :dohh: )

Yes V- Ste is great. I'm not sure I'd cope with them both here all day with Ben without help. I'm so glad he takes them to work!! It's hell keeping Ben and Ruudi separate at weekends- never mind all week too! Plus Ben doesn't like being in a sling for very long at all so it's impossible to walk them with him xx


----------



## babyloulou

Piper has hydro once a week in the winter and every 3 weeks in the summer (he does lots of river swimming in the summer so doesn't need as much hydro) He has chronic arthritis in his right front leg (elbow dysplacia) he's already had two major ops on it- one at 6 months old and one at 18 months old. He's on constant anti-inflammatories and supplements too. 

Its one of the major reasons we really need to keep him slim but it's SO hard when he's such a greedy boy that he steals so much! :-( If he can't steal anything in a day he'll eat other stuff instead! Soil, sheep/cow poo on walks, cardboard from the recycling that smells of food etc....


----------



## SBB

Oh no Lou I hope bens new wonderful sleeping isn't going to be ruined :( 

Your dog is totally mental!!! 

V the fake wine is disgusting! :sick: 

X x c


----------



## Euronova

Yes your dog seems a league of its own! Mind you Nova ate her dinner 5 minutes before whelping the first pup! Every breeder will tell you a sure sign of labour even for a retriever is refusing to eat... Well not her!

I thought non alcoholic wine sounded too disgusting to be any good... Oh well... 

In bed now... Really hoping I wake up all better! Nite nite girls xx


----------



## babyloulou

The greedy fat slug sleeping off the Lurpak on the settee.....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2011/december%202011/bcaa4ba8.jpg


----------



## SBB

Aw he is cute Lou! 
Night V, hope you're better tomorrow. I have managed to wake Sammuel up and now he's wide awake :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

(Ste would like me to point out that the butter was not left out by him like an irresponsible fat dog owner! Piper climbed and stood on the basket of clean washing Ste had put on the floor to reach the back of the kitchen counter where the butter was in a sealed ceramic butter dish! Piper knocked it off with a paw and smashed it on the floor then ate the butter (cutting his Tongue in a few places on the smashed dish!! :shock: )

With how bad he is I suppose I should be grateful he only steals off Ben in a very "gentle" way.....

Greedy fat shit!!!! :haha: :shock: :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Suz! :-( How did you wake him? Hope he settles... :hugs: xx


----------



## Euronova

Call the RSPCA! That dog is clearly mistreated lol!

How did you wake up Sammuel? Did he got back to sleep? What about Ben?

Just woke up... Definitely still stuck, this is so bloody painful! but my range of movement seems a little bit better. Going back to bed for a couple more hours. Hopefully if I rest for a few days it will disappear completely..... I really hope it does... that would really spoils it for me if I am crippled from now on :(
Mind you, I've had back problems all my life (usually the cervical), so I know what ut's like to be stuck in pain for days, even weeks but it also means I very well know how not fun it is :(


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no V :-( I hope it gets better fast!!! :hugs:

Piper kept us all up all night again :-(


----------



## SBB

Sammuel woke up and Danny has got him back to sleep twice by playing him a music video on his phone. So I tried it and he was wide awake from about 11.30 til 2.30 :dohh: bloody brilliant! FAIL!!! Will just give him boob as usual next time. 

V sorry you're still in pain :( a tens might help if you were going to get one anyway... 

Hopefully piper won't eat anything else today!!! 

Did you see sandi is preggers again too?! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Poor you and poor piper! Do get the prokolin it's a great stuff to have in the house and it really helps and might save you a few night sleep. Get the big seringue as you have a big boy! It also saved me an excess at the vet many times!

Did Sammuel sleep later? 
Who is Sandi? Is she another clomid lady? It seems that the ones who took clomid for their first baby are not struggling with secondary infertility. Always reassuring!


----------



## SBB

Yeh sandi took clomid, she has 4 kids I think? Soon 5! 

Sammuel slept fine after that but we are both knackered today, he is wide awake and not tired at all it seems! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls! I miss the Clomid Clubbers! Too busy now I guess :( I'm glad Sandi got a BFP though. She adores those kids!

V, I hope you feel better today.

Lou, your dog is a riot! LoL!


----------



## lisaf

I'm laughing my butt off at your dog Lou, :haha: my dog is not nearly as entertaining (though a lot less trouble I suppose).
He is a tissue-thief though and will shred any napkins or tissues you leave around.... 
he's gotten quite a few 'treats' off my MIL who just doesn't remember to keep food out of range... got a whole egg mcmuffin one day :dohh:
He is such a freakin picky eater though... loves all people food... except bananas apparently, lol... starve himself for days when he's being picky about his own food (and we currently give him wet food over dry kibble and even warm it a touch in the microwave for him....)
I wonder if it would be healthy to let him live on cheerios? ;) (for the record we only recently let him eat some people food and thats cleaning up after Daniel and is usually stuff like steamed veggies, avocado etc...)


Lou - I did read one woman's post on the facebook page for breastfeeding that mentioned mucus in her kid's poop and she said it was yeast-related. Just thought I'd pass that tidbit along in case it fits your situation.


----------



## Euronova

LOL, classic picky eater :) so sweet you microwave it, i have people like you coming into the shop everyday saying the dog won't eat the dry food ;) I had a women hand rolling meat balls and pan frying them for a second in goose fat for her dog ;)
If he is only fed his kibble, religiously, without any other perks... he will eat it... they usually protest for up to 3 days but most of the time they realise you are serious this time round and cave in much quicker. If you feed left overs or family members do... then you just have to accept he might not eat his kibble but if he is not getting enough from the scrap you will soon find that he will eat his kibble again :)

The pain in my hip/bottom is getting better i think, resting it seems the way forward. I really want to go swimming again next week... i am just a bit scared now!

Sorted my issue with Apple, got an email from the church and we can do our wedding just like we wanted :D and i have a hairdresser appt tomorrow with my fav hairdresser, so will make good use of resting my bum over there ;)

Glad this week is over :)


----------



## lisaf

We've tried the just kibble for days... I think he went over 3 days before we caved and added wet food again. 
If we travel at all he goes off his food totally and sometimes will only eat once every 3 days and even then only eat half his kibble.


----------



## SBB

Glad apple have finally sorted it! And the pain is better. 

I forgot to comment on Jess yesterday - joe is a plonker!! Too soon for a divorce?! It wasn't too soon to behave like a total pig was it?! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Is he skinny? If not there is nothing wrong with letting a dog not eat if he doesn't want to. As long as the dog is not loosing excessive amount of weight and is drinking and behaving normally, don't worry about it :) dogs are very clever and will know that if they wait something yummier will eventually come their way :)


----------



## Euronova

Lol! Love your comment Suz!!! Total pig and not even wanting to fight for his marriage and cut off ties with weasel b*tch! I think he just feels it's too soon for him to part with his money!


----------



## SBB

I think he just wants to keep his options open :growlmad: 

I'll give him options... He can choose: 
3 face kicks, 4 dead legs and a bitch slap... OR 
5 face kicks and a kick in the bollocks :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

lol, totally agree with you Suz!!!

No, he's not skinny, he's probably 1-2lbs 'overweight' if anything... I attribute that to my husband feeding him bigger portions and giving him the store-brand wet food... oh yeah, and he barely gets walks anymore since Daniel was born (we used to walk him in the evenings before Daniel's bedtime but now we don't have time, the whole evening is a rush rush rush to get everything done, feed Daniel etc... and we're both too lazy to walk on our own with him at night). He's a Bichon Frise.
Prior to the store-brand wet food he was actually really slender, but of course he's also getting 'older' now, 2.5 years old so not as much puppy energy to burn off his food.


----------



## Euronova

Bichom frise and other small dogs are very good at turning into picky eaters. You'd be shocked to see how little dry food my retrievers need to eat to keep their weight and they get walked everyday. Owners of small dog breed tend to feed them a bit too much because it seems so small in the bowl but their stomach is tiny. Literally a Bichon needs a minute amount of food and if they get anything like scraps/treats it can easily be enough for them to refuse kibble until more treats come along.
If a bit overweight definitely don't give in or worry :)


----------



## lisaf

well if he goes too long without eating he ends up puking bile... so thats what worries me

His kibble says to give 1 cup a day... we give him half a cup of kibble with a few spoonfuls of wet food on top... my husband tends to do a little more than I would give but he also disagrees with me about the 1-2lbs overweight.


----------



## Euronova

lol, my dogs vomit bile too if we wait too long between meals. It's hard unless you are both on the same page. If your ILs and DH feed him more or human food than you can't really control what is really happening.
The amount of food really depends on the brand, usually the guideline at the back of the food packet are quite large and exaggerated, then if you do not weight it or use a cup with a line it's very easy to overfeed.. then the dog does not build up an appetite and it's a vicious circle :)


----------



## babyloulou

Ruudi's the same Lisa. He went 5 days without eating when we first got him!! :shock: We still give them dry Burns food but Ruudi has a tablespoon of posh dog meat mixed in (this organic stuff with nothing but lean meat in) and poor piper just gets a teaspoon taster of it mixed in (he'd just eat the dry biscuits no problem!) - we've tried cutting down and down and then stopping but Ruudi just refuses to eat again. He will eat when starving after a few day like V says but will them starve for days again until he's desperate again- and so on. He ends up losing loads of weight and heaving up bile and then eventually blood before he gives in :-( He's a very stubborn dog!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh I missed this last page before posting for some reason!! Ruudi is underweight V and goes very underweight if we withdraw the meat. He has huge food issues anyway- it took a year after we rescued him before he'd accept a treat from us and for the first 6 months he wouldn't eat if we were watching and only ate about a mouthful a day for months (even if it was something he loved in the bowl). I'm just glad he eats now and it's only a small spoon of good organic meat mixed in with his biscuits x


----------



## SBB

Miaow &#55357;&#56369; 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

babyloulou said:


> Oh I missed this last page before posting for some reason!! Ruudi is underweight V and goes very underweight if we withdraw the meat. He has huge food issues anyway- it took a year after we rescued him before he'd accept a treat from us and for the first 6 months he wouldn't eat if we were watching and only ate about a mouthful a day for months (even if it was something he loved in the bowl). I'm just glad he eats now and it's only a small spoon of good organic meat mixed in with his biscuits x

The case of an underweight dog is always different, or if there is an underlying behavioural or medical condition. But you will find a lot of dogs are just very clever :) It's only human to want to feed and give treats :) I do it all the time too, mine are constantly on a diet so opposite prob! 
Mirabelle's brother has his owner wrapped around his little paw.. he will only eat fish and only if poached in stock etc... when he comes to stay with us, he eats the same as the girls no prob... drives his owner mad :)
Having 2 dogs also generally means that they get more worried about the other dog eating their dinner so it can help


----------



## lisaf

yeah... when my friends watched our dog for us, he went and ate her dog's food, lol... he ignored his own though.
We used to top his food with beneful, it looks kind of yummy with 'real' food in there, peas, carrots, meat etc... but he was just so picky... its like he gets bored with his food really easily.

I don't think my inlaws feed him other than Daniel's leftovers.
I know we should have trained him better... there is only one command he obeys well and that is an order to go into his crate... and thats because we did the right ratio of treats when doing it. I wish we could get him to stop barking at every noise or at least when we tell him to stop :( My friend who has well-trained dogs told me that you have to teach them to speak on command before you can teach them to be quiet... I cannot for the life of me get him to bark on command.


----------



## Euronova

yes she is right, you put the bark on command to then be able to teach the reverse order.
Mine haven't learned to bark on order, but i can stop them to bark, usually it is just by remaining calm and they know now as soon as they stop they either get a treat or a cuddle. If we shout at them, they get worse cause they think we are joining in.
It is so hard, our little one is nowhere as well trained as her mum is... we completely let it slip.... i wonder what will happen once we have babies!


----------



## babyloulou

Lisa- the bark and quiet command is one that piper could never get when a puppy either! We just couldn't get him to bark on command at all! He learnt everything else really well (but now chooses to ignore everything!) x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Miaow &#128049;
> 
> X x x

Woof woof woof woof!! &#57426;&#57426;&#57426;&#57426;&#57426;&#57426;

(you're out numbered- sorry!! :haha: )


----------



## lisaf

its so hard not to shout at him when he barks when Daniel is sleeping :( I think we've tried ignoring his barks and it didn't help any... but I don't think I ever thought of offering a treat when he calmed down/shut up


----------



## Euronova

Try and redirect the bark. I generally say thank you and grab a treat. When they come to me, I say quiet and give them the treat.
You can't stop a dog barking completely but if you can limit it to a couple of barks it's much better. Soon they will know, 2barks, you say thanks and then they come for their treats. After a while it becomes a routine. It might still wake the babies I guess... But to me at the mo it's barking that lasts too long that drives me mad. 
When I practise this regularly I find their bark is not so furious and ear piercing. Almost like they are already thinking of shutting up to get their treats. X


----------



## lisaf

yeah, and we don't want him to stop barking completely... when someone enters our yard its good to be alerted and him being able to vocalize when he's upset will also help prevent any bites that could get him in trouble.


----------



## babyloulou

Piper used to do the quiet thing once I'd said good boy - then he'd wait for his treat! Since we've had Ben though he just ignores me and barks randomly whenever he feels like it!! :-( (attention seeking!!!) 

Ruudi on the other hand.... full on terrier! Barks and barks- loves the sound of his own voice and couldn't give a shit about treats or praise!!!


----------



## lisaf

well, at least Daniel isn't afraid of dogs barking, lol.... at daycare the other kid cries when the dogs bark and Daniel looks around excited trying to see where the doggies are :)


----------



## SBB

Oh.my.god. Sammuel slept 8-6!!!!! Then feed and back til 7.50! 

Danny was on the sofa as he'd had a drink....

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, sorry I was MIA over the weekend. I went to France with my Mum and Step Dad. Had a lovely time. The journeys could have been easier... On my own with Lili is quite tough! They don't give you the buggy back at the gate on easyjet so I had to carry her and the hand luggage for miles between the plane and the baggage reclaim. :cry: NO ONE, absolutely No one offered to help. 

How is everyone? Doggies better? Is Ben sleeping well still? Suz, is Sammuel at Uni yet? ;) xx


----------



## SBB

Glad you had a good time Jess... It's sad that no-one offers to help these days :( I always make sure I do if I see a mum struggling! 

Sammuel slept terribly again last night so clearly his sttn was a one off :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi: 

Glad you had a nice time Jess but sorry about everyone being ignorant sods :growlmad: 

Suz- sorry Sammuel was crap last night :-( What did he sleep?

Ben's still doing well for him- touch wood! A bit of a crap evening- he went down at 7:30 then was up briefly at 8:15, 9 and 9:30. Then he did an 8 hour stretch from 9:30pm-5:30am. He wouldn't settle then for Ste so came in to me. I fed him and he went back to sleep next to me until 8am.


----------



## SBB

He's doing so well Lou! 

S did 7-1.30 then 3.30 4.30 and 6 then up at 7.30! 

Danny slept on the sofa just to see if that's what made him sleep through - NO!!!! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls. How was everyone's weekend? OH and BFF surprised me on Saturday with a birthday party. Too bad Jax had just fallen asleep in the car and I really wanted to put him in his bed for a nap but with all them yelling he woke up. But he was in a good mood. We had some cake and then OH, my brother, family friend, BFF and I went out to the bar and we had such a good time. We danced until they kicked us out and Grandma watched the kids so we could all sleep in. I can't remember the last time we did that!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm hers my opks when do you think i ovulated ff said it was cd14 but cd15 look like it to me we never bd on cd15 but we did on cd16 and we are tonight do you think it will be enuf x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120130-00067.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TySonNMe

I would say CD15 is positive, but I think you shoudl be covered if you BDed on CD16.


----------



## Euronova

Hi Everyone,

Marg- this sounds like a lovely party! 
Suz- sorry you are not sleeping well, must be double hard with pregnancy tiredness!
Lou- I can't believe how good Ben has been. How cool would that be if he has changed for good!
Caz- fingers crossed you BD at the right time!! X

I think we are more and more leaning towards finding out the sex, OH wants to keep it a secret to everyone else, I said it's fine although I know he is such a bad liar I am sure he will end up telling everyone lol
Worked a full day shift at the vet, it's very physical with bags of food to carry, dogs pulling you around and having to Hoover/clean the floors. 
I am exhausted today but I got loads of puppy cuddles :)
Feeling the baby move more and more, I can't waitnfor OH to feel it too.
Also getting bigger by the day!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey guys :hi: How are you all? I just made myself meatballs and pasta for dinner! :smug: Lili is biting a lot... I don't think she knows it's naughty, but still, it's not good! If she does it at nursery she'll in trouble!

She has her MMR on Friday... :( Poor little sprout.


----------



## SBB

Lol I love that you're really smug about your dinner :haha: 

I made Danny go and get chips!!! Mmmm they were good! 

I think I'm going to delay Sammuels mmr. It's so hard to find out any decent information about it though!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

meatball sounds nice!
Naughty Lilli for biting but can they really understand "no" at 1 year old?

Had a lovely time at the Yoga, all the mums seemed really nice and it was quite a good workout and really relaxing. I need to work on my patience and not finding the spiritual talk too funny but I think it's going to help me keep active and flexible throughout. :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, there is absoutely no evidence that the MMR can have any long term bad effects. They can have the usual fever and grizzle, sometimes a rash. But nothing long term and there is no connection to autism. There is very little medical evidence that having it later is better. For me, personally, sooner the better. You can have them done individually, but you have to go privately or weirdly to France! It is of course every parents' choice and I'm not going to get in to a debate about it... :hugs: xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hope that didn't come across as agressive... I'm not being agressive! Love you all. xx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi :hi: 

Is she biting your arms and stuff you mean Jess? I nearly posted earlier on asking for advice about Ben's pinching!! :-( He keeps doing little tiny pincer-grip type pinches all over my chest! Mainly while feeding and it kills! It's axtually bringing my eczema back... :-(

Suz- I was thinking of delaying the MMR too just because of the posts/debates I've seen on here- but now I've started to look into it I can't actually find any benefits at all! :-/ What do people say are the benefits of doing it? Is there supposed to be any? I'm confused! I really was up for delaying it but now I'm wondering if the risks of delaying outweigh the benefits (which I can't find!!) x

V- apparently they don't understand the reasoning, consequence, etc.. behind the word "no". Ben just finds the word "no" and a stern face absolutely hilarious!! :rolleyes: Especially if he happens to be torturing and managing to make a dog squeal at the time!! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

On the opposite side of the coin though I worked with a class of 30 children on the Autistic Spectrum and 2 of them were labelled as "learning difficulties as a direct result of the MMR vaccination" :shock:

Everyone at school (the SEN medical experts etc) said it was a load of crap though and obviously just what the parents believed. The autistic specialist training centre that we attended for training also said it is absolutely impossible for the MMR to cause autism and said it was a media myth! :shrug: 

It's so hard when it's your child though.... :-/


----------



## Peach Blossom

The guy who "found" the link between the MMR and autism was discredited a couple of years ago. It's been proven that there is absolutely no link. There is no risk. There is a higher risk of your child getting measles. 

Lou, Lili gets a bit excited and nips me. I hold her out at arms length and say "No, no biting". I rarely use "no" as I use "uh-uh" instead so as to not desensitise "no" for her. I'm not sure if she understands what I'm saying to her, but it bloody hurts!! :shock:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Peach Blossom said:


> The guy who "found" the link between the MMR and autism was discredited a couple of years ago. It's been proven that there is absolutely no link. There is no risk. There is a higher risk of your child getting measles.

Of course there are those conspiracy theorists who say that he was discredited on purpose by the drugs companies... But you could keep going in circles of conspiracy that way! :rofl:


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah Ben's really hurting me too Jess :-( It makes me want to cry sometimes when I'm feeding him to sleep :blush: I don't want to make a huge fuss and wake him up but it fucking kills :-( It can't just be a naughty thing though cos he's doing it as he's falling to sleep too :-(

Yes that man was discredited - hugely!! He was a complete fraud!!! :nope: He caused loads of problems and stigma for children at school affected by autism :-( (he spouted some bullshit about 'autism by association' too! :dohh: )

BUT... what confuses me is they now offer separate jabs in some NHS areas (they do in mine) and say it's to "minimise risk" in the info leaflet. Seems strange for the NHS to accept something like splitting the jabs for no reason!? Usually they won't shift on things even when proven!! :shrug: 

Although again on the other side of that coin someone said it's just because there's sp many parents requesting it these days that they are being accommodating to try and prevent immunisation levels falling even more...


----------



## SBB

Ugh see it's so hard! I really don't know I couldn't find much info when I looked. 

I guess it's just that I don't know enough that makes me question it - because I'm not 100% sure! I think we'll probably do it. 

But I was talking to someone today and the 6 week jabs they have include tetanus, which apparently comes from horse poo from an infected horse, and can be in rusty nails - but how is a 6 week old going to come into contact with either of those things?! 

I wish there was a simple website that laid it all out - what they have, what's in them, risks both ways and alternatives! It needs to be clearer. 

I guess the seed of doubt is there and I'd like to be 100% before doing it. 

I'm off to sleep now so will reply to everything else tomorrow :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Also I know a lot of the women at my AP group didn't vaccinate, and they are the type to research everything and really look into stuff before making decisions. So I guess I kind of think they haven't done it or delayed it for a reason - but I'm still not clear what that reason is!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

You mean tetanus passes from those things Suz? Is that what you mean? It can be passed from loads more than that (even when only originated from those sources!) it could come from cat or dogs paws trampling the germ through through the house, or from a nail sticking out a piece of household furniture? An old cot, or something even? 

I'm on board with the tetanus thing as my Aunty (Dad's sister was infected at the age of 11 from an accident at school where she cut herself) - she ended up with severe blood poisoning- she then had no immune system and just fell apart- she got TB of the spine and septicaemia! :-( Her spine has gradually crumbled over the years and she's 4ft 9in now (she was 5ft 8in at 17 years old) I was given a tetanus jab straight after birth (she carried some weird by-passed virus from it) and a full TB jab when I was one as she was high-risk!


----------



## SBB

Oh one last thing and I'm really going to sleep! 

Sammuel started saying bye bye and waving at the same time! So cute - its more like 'ba-ba' :haha: must get a video of that and waking! 

Ok night :wave: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I don't know Lou, it was just something that was said today in a conversation I wasn't really in properly as I was leaving!! :haha: see I really haven't researched :haha: 

That's scary about your aunt :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

SBB said:


> Also I know a lot of the women at my AP group didn't vaccinate, and they are the type to research everything and really look into stuff before making decisions. So I guess I kind of think they haven't done it or delayed it for a reason - but I'm still not clear what that reason is!! :haha:
> 
> X x x

See I am on board with all of natural parenting except this :-( I don't agree with people not vaccinating at all. It's a scary thing and I can understand why people decide to not subject their children to the drugs BUT the only reason they get away with that is because of 'herd immunity'. If all the other parents didn't immunise then it wouldn't be safe for the non-immunised children at all! I can see why they choose not to after researching but basically they are riding on the coat tails of the non-natural parents who do immunise!! :-(

(sorry- it's a strong subject for me! I had two little girls in my last special needs primary transfer class before maternity leave that had been left severely disabled by measles! :-( One had been immunised but had caught the measles of a child who hadn't been (and who had died) - the other little girl had never been immunised (she was from a traveller family) 

To me the slight risks of the jabs (which I don't actually think I believe in) are far outweighed by the risks of the illnesses (of which I have seen evidence!) I was hospitalised with measles when I was younger too! And chickenpox. I was in for 6 weeks with measles! Now I admit I was an unhealthy baby but still it is a very, very nasty disease!! The only reason its not feared anymore is because people immunising have controlled it!!

I'd love to not subject Ben to the drugs and keep him "pure" but I don't think it's fair on the other kids in the community who have immunised as we'd be relying on them for Ben not catching the disease and yet exposing them to an un-immunised person at the same time :-/


----------



## babyloulou

(just to add I know I don't get that forcefully opinionated very often- sorry :lol: I have a friend who hasn't immunised and I still love her so I'll still love you if you decide not to Suz!! :haha: I'm still in two minds about the delaying thing myself....) xxx


----------



## SBB

I totally understand Lou :) I'm pretty opinionated about a lot of stuff too :haha: 

I am 99% sure we are going to do it, but I do think we'll delay, only very slightly by a couple of weeks so he's not having all the jabs at the same time. 

I asked in the natural parenting group on fb and a couple of people knew babies who died from preventable diseases and that is really scary and there's no convincing argument I've heard against them. 

I guess it's just that when people ask me about something I like to be able to back my decision 100%, like BF or cloth or co sleeping I can bat away any argument about those... I couldn't do the same for choosing to immunise if the other person has more information than me. But that's not a reason not to do it :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Tetanus is in dirt so it's everywhere! 
My parents are both doctors and they are very hot on reading all the latest stuff. For example there is this big thing in France with scans and apparently they are really bad for the baby it turns so they should be kept really short, no 3D, no video... Mine was nearly 20 min long and they kept saying how bad it is... What am I suppoed to do now? Here they din't worry about it and it's done now!
Anyway, they are particularly interested in vaccines as they have 6 grand children and their conclusion is do it! In Framce they separate the vaccines.


----------



## SBB

I wish they'd separate them here too. Putting all those drugs in a tiny body at once is scary :(

I do think scans should be kept to a minimum as I'm not sure we truly know if they cause any damage. But an nhs 20week scan is 20 mins I think anyway.

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

What do they say the scans do V? I has loads of extra scans with Ben (3 extra on top of my NHS two) and one of those was a 4D scan :-(


----------



## SBB

Lou nothing is proven and I think it's more that we just don't know. 2 people I know had no scans at all :shock: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I think some people say scans can make baby left handed?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

WTF??? :shock: How???


----------



## Euronova

LOL, they have proven his studies in France that the radiations are not good especially in the first 3 months, a bit like x-ray would mess with the baby's cell and create prob like cancer or auto-immune diseases... but it's prob extremely rare
They also had a study of women at risk of pre-term labour and those who had scans on a regular basis to monitor the baby went actually in labour earlier than those just left to be monitored without scans...
Anyway, it's all prob just a tiny risk and we prob do more harm having mobile phones in our pockets etc... God... i am not even getting on about my dad going on about my phone being in my jacket pocket too close to the baby...
Basically it will be a miracle if my baby hasn't got about 3 heads and 30 toes.... PFFF.... 
not having a good day... feeling totally overwhelmed about everything..


----------



## SBB

:( what's up v? 

Lou https://www.anythinglefthanded.co.uk/research/left-handed-research-current.html#4 click on the bit where it says about scans and it takes you down to the right bit. I haven't actually read it! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

i really don't think the left handed thing is true... but then who knows...

I am just trying to sort all the stuff we need to pay for, the hospital deposit (£3500), the wedding reception deposit (£1000), all of the other expenses... we are renovating the garage, getting new double glazing upstairs, I wonder if i should sign up for 10 weeks of Yoga after the first 6... could I afford a doula? 
Just everything seems to be so complicated and everything is so different in England as to France... you don't need a doula if you are allowed to do your labour in hospital with not only midwifes but doctors at hand and you also have 4 days to recuperate and be shown how to breast feed etc... then there is the fact that when you go overdue in France you get monitored in hospital every other day, the fact that in France they check your cervix at each monthly appt to make sure it's not incompetent and you are not going into labour early (instead of realising once it's too late here)... it's just all these informations that my family, friends, people are bombarding me with, some saying epidural is wonderful, others saying it will impair the baby's breathing.... I just feel completely lost... 
Just probably one of those hormonal days.... i think it's a bit like your vaccine questions, I just don;t know what to think anymore and panicking :(


----------



## Euronova

Just spent the last 2 hours compiling a list of songs to play to my belly and later on to the baby to sleep. I am not overly keen on traditional lullabies and found some really great old school jazz or more modern really soothing songs...
If any of you wants the list, let me know :) 
Feeling less stressed now... going to have a bath and try to stop stressing myself out.. I think I am definitely having a hormonal day!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls...just to chime in on the vaccinations debate. We did a delayed schedule for Jax. When he first started getting shots, it was one at a time. I took him back every week or two to get the next shot to make sure he didn't havea negative reaction to a particular vaccine. Now he's all caught up, but he's never had more than 2 at a time. It is very scary though.


----------



## Euronova

One argument against spreading the vaccines is that actually sometime it's not the virus that is the worse, it's the chemicals they put with it to stabilise them. Some even contain small doses of mercury. So the more individual vaccines, the more crap injected with them.... You can't win...
I have no idea what i would do... even for my dogs i had the issue.... my breed is sensitive to auto immune disease and they can be triggered by vaccines... so all we did is vaccinated 2 weeks later than other pups and we did spread the injections that are not packaged together anyway...


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, many of the vaccines now thimerosol free (no mercury), but you can ask your doc to be sure.


----------



## SBB

They charge loads for separate vaccines here :( only some places do it free... 

V re the epidural, I think obviously if you can go without one then that's great, use your breathing and be prepared... But read up on the effects (I don't honestly know what they are) so you have the information if you decide to get an epi. I had some sort of injection and in hindsight it could have been what slowed Sammuels heart rate to a virtual stop - someone told me recently that it makes it much more likely that the baby will stop breathing. Had I known that I wouldn't have done it. But I just went with it because I was off my face :(

I think if my labour wasn't back labour, I might have been ok... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Same here! My first 18 hours were fine- right up to 10cm! If he hadn't been back to back I'd have been fine!


----------



## Euronova

I don't really want to read more about anything... It seems nothing is ever black or white... Everyone has their theory and it's all a bit too much for me today. 

Just feeling so emotional today it's ridiculous. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.

Thinking of going to a friend's house tonight but was telling OH: if she is not depressed, she will definitely be when I leave! 
Plus she is very opinionated on child birth and all so not sure it's the best day for that x


----------



## SBB

I didn't mean today :flower: you've got ages to cover this stuff so chill for the evening and tell your friend you don't want to talk about it. 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Sorry didn't mean to sound snappy... I am just in such a weird emotional state today and I guess it's not going to help that OH is going out with a mate for a couple of beers...
Not heard back from my friend so I think it will be tv dinner with the dogs tonight. 

I seem to be getting more and more hormonal as the pregnancy goes... What a mess!


----------



## SBB

It's ok you're allowed to be hormonal! just eat some nice food and go to bed early and forget about it all :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

whew, had a lot to catch up on.

I am a strong believe in vaccines since my sister died from a pneumoccocal infection that they now vaccinate against most varieties of. And I do agree about the herd immunity thing. I'm way more scared of the disease than the vaccine. The only issue I have is with people who base their decision on false information or don't bother to research before making their choice.
The tetanus vaccine (at least here) is combined with pertussis (whooping cough) so that is an important one to have done early... that might be part of why they get that done so fast?

The ultrasound thing - the study with the left-handed bias was only in boys and was not able to be duplicated from what I read I think? There is no radiation in ultrasounds, but there is heat focused on the source... and of course fevers and overheating in pregnancy can affect the baby. Also babies often move to avoid the ultrasound... so all reasons point to there being possible effects, but nothing proven. They still recommend ultrasounds when there is a medical need for one, but discourage 'recreational' ones since the intensity may be turned up to get clearer pictures and the amount of time spent on one might be longer than a medical professional would feel comfortable with. 
Anyway, thats what I read up on it and concluded. I still had a ton of ultrasounds and even had 1 recreational with Daniel to confirm his sex.
And both my parents are lefties and there were no ultrasounds when they were in utero ;) :haha:

V- don't worry about the hormones, they come in waves.. you won't get progressively worse and worse each day, you'll just have good days and bad days :hugs:

As for the epidural... yes they say that the nurses can tell whose baby was born with an epidural vs. those born without any drugs at all... but its not a big risk at all.
There is another drug that doesn't cause issues for the baby in utero but if you deliver within an hour or so of having it, there can be some respiratory issues for the baby... but then all our drugs are different from yours in that respect.
You have lots of time to think this stuff through... I'm betting you could possibly offer trade to the doula... maybe some professional photography in exchange for free or discounted services?

And Lou - I finally found something that keeps Daniel's hands busy during nursing instead of grabbing everything. I tried a nursing necklace before and he was interested for about 2 seconds... but this new one I got is just way more interesting to him.
https://hyenacart.com/workslikeacharm/mt/3619/81910/Nursing-necklace-Sodalite
He likes to hold the wooden hoop, twist the string so the charms dangle together, etc... its way more interesting than the one that is just the center stone part. Maybe try something like that? And only let him have it while nursing? A lovie or something? What happens if you cover your breast with your shirt while he's nursing, does he freak out?


----------



## Peach Blossom

V, with Lili I had a scan every two weeks because of the high risk nature of my pregnancy. I was assured that there was no danger to the baby doing it do often. My parents are doctors too. For every paper proving something there is another to disprove it. It just depends on which piece of research they believe better. 

Lou, with regards to the separate jabs, I think you'll find they missed some words in the leaflet and that is avoid the risk of multiple reactions. It's gentler to introduce each vaccine individually. I think, however, you won't find any NHS doctor who will offer them individually now as they are trying to move away from the hysteria that was created.


----------



## Euronova

i am not actually worried about the scans, actually i still want a DVD from my next one and i want an additional one at 34 weeks.
I am not either that worried about the epidural.... i think i am getting frustrated with getting contradictory information, I just wish things where simpler, i just wish I had a firm opinion on everything and i would know for sure i have the correct information... but that is just because i have just had one of those "overwhelmed at everything" day!

how is everyone? are the babies all asleep :)


----------



## lisaf

not here, lol.. its only 6pm.. Daniel is throwing a FIT because I had to pull his hands away from the keyboard to type.. full on tears streaming down the face.. oh boy...


----------



## SBB

Yeh Sammuel loves to click my mouse -makes it hard to get any work done! 

I don't/didn't worry about the scan thing. To be honest it seems EVERYTHING causes brain damage or cancer now. Yet we're all living much longer... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Hi Girls,

How is everyone? Thanks for putting up with me yesterday.... god I was in a vile mood!! :hugs:
Feeling better today.
I was very very crampy yesterday and i wondered if it was due to all the stretching and pelvic floor exercises at the yoga. This morning my uterus has definitely shifted up, when actually I was getting a bit worried that it was still low and i still needed the loo several times a night!
It's very strange... I wonder if it is all due to the yoga, and if it could have made my mood so horrible yesterday???:shrug:
Only woke up once for the loo so feeling a lot more rested :)

Also had to change my belly piercing as my belly button is definitely getting more and more shallow :sick:

In 2 days I am half way!!! (Actually it feels like I tested ages ago!!! i hope the second half goes quicker!) 

I think we are definitely finding the sex at the next scan :) I feel guilty for giving in and being so rubbish at remaining team yellow but I really feel like I need another boost, this is definitely the boring bit of the pregnancy!


----------



## Peach Blossom

V, I know I'm a hippy dippy, but I was advised to remove my navel stud whilst I was pregnant because it interrupts the energy flow... It might help your mood! :haha: 

It's only taken 13 months but Lili has finally been discharged from hospital!! YAY! There is officially nothing wrong with her apart from her "symmetrical smallness"!! :rofl: 

Off to take her for her MMR in an hour... Hoping it's not too much of a tragedy!! Going to have some chocolate buttons at the ready! :haha:


----------



## Euronova

"Symmetrical smallness" lol sounds just like my puppy girl :) Her mum is 18kg... she is not getting bigger than a 5 months old pup... she is still 11kg :) but perfectly symmetrical and SO SO cute!
Best things comes in small packages :) she will be a superstar most likely (the new Kylie or something!)

I have a plastic one now, i don't think plastic can changed energy like titanium would? (trying to talk hippy dippy.... but no idea what I am saying!!) :haha:

Good luck with the MMR, try and surprise her when she is having it, she might not even feel it!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: Haha, love your hippy dippy talk! I think you'll be ok with plastic... I can't remember now... I've got my stud back in now. It looked really weird without it!! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls. So when does a child have a hand preference. I know they are ambidextrous but at what point are you definitely left- or right-handed?


----------



## babyloulou

Hi everyone :hi:

V- glad you're feeling better :hugs: 

Jess- that's great news about Lili Little Legs :happydance:

Is anybody else getting tantrums at any point? Ben is driving me mad in the car! :-( He's been whingy on car journeys for months but this last week has been horrendous! Yesterday he screamed for a 30 minute journey non-stop. I thought that was bad enough but today he has surpassed it!! :-( I've come to Mothercare with him to pick up a few bits and we got stuck in traffic- he screamed for 40 minutes without stopping once. He was hoarse and heaving, nearly being sick. He eventually conked out and screamed himself to sleep! :-( We are basically doing CIO on every car journey! :-/ 

He doesn't tantrum at any other time yet. Any one else? I'm sat in Mothercare car park now with a splitting headache and could scream myself!!! He's been asleep for 20 minutes and is still sniffling/gasping in his sleep from the crying!!


----------



## Euronova

Lou - sounds horrible... no idea.... only had experience of screaming pups in the car, and that passed... maybe if you do some smaller journeys and give him his favourite finger food or something so he starts making a positive association??? (no idea)

You are actually born left or right handed (one of your eye is the directing eye... i.e. I am left handed... my left eye is my directing eye, the right eye follows it... you would not see it, but an doctor can determine which eye is directing)
Now a lot of people with a left eye directing have been taught to write or hit the ball with their right hand or foot so think they are right handed
Not sure I am making sense lol

When i kept using my left hand more, my parents had my directing eye determined and they then realised i was a real lefty so they left me to it :)


----------



## babyloulou

V- I can't give him food in his car seat- he's not sat upright enough for it to be safe. he's got lots of toys and a dummy in there but seems to want to scream instead!!!


----------



## SBB

Lou I can't stand screaming in the car it's so hard to drive :( Sammuel has had a couple of tantrums but just when he's tired really. I really don't know what to suggest.. 

Jess that's great lili has FINALLY been discharged! 

We have got a letter about 13 month checkup and it's a group thing?! 

V glad you're feeling better now. :hugs:

X x x


----------



## lisaf

Daniel is throwing full on tantrums when I don't let him have something or take it away... red in the face, tears streaming down etc.
The only thing that seems to calm him down is singing to him :shrug: maybe get some music he likes blasting and play it/talk to him etc?

What seat are you using that is so reclined? Can it be made more upright? (I know some seats require a deep recline for when they are tiny, but once they have proper head control you can push the seat upward more.

I'm dealing with full-on separation anxiety right now... I have to leave him screaming sometimes because I have to put my pumped milk away in the fridge or wash up his high chair tray because he needs to eat soon etc :(


----------



## SBB

Is it sad that I have to come on here to find out how pregnant I am? :haha: 

Lou someone gave us this funny guitar that plays music and we keep it in the car. Sammuel plays with it every time, I think it's because he doesn't have it any other time. Maybe try a car only fun / noisy toy? 

Lisa I haven't found separation anxiety phases lasted long (so far!) so hopefully he'll be ok soon! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah... that woman who writes that funny blog has the fisher price laugh and learn puppy as the car-only toy because her son ADORES it and hates the car with a passion, lol... good idea Suz!!

I often had to come on here to find out how pregnant I was, lol... and how many weeks Daniel was after the first 12, lol.


----------



## babyloulou

I wish things like that worked for Ben but he honestly doesn't like any toys really :-( He hates music being played (I've even got a special nursery rhyme album on my iPod in the car). He's a very awkward baby. It's not just in the car to be honest- he gets harder all the time!! He won't play independently much at all (unless it doing something he shouldn't- which I have to resort to letting him sometimes just so I can wee!) 

Honestly he's so hard! :-( He screams if I try to make a cup of tea if I'm not holding him at the same time! :-( I have to hold him 9 hours a day until Ste gets in then he has to! He's crippling my back! :-/

He's very whingy and unhappy at the moment! Even more than usual! 

Suz- I used to have to come on here to see how many weeks old Ben was too! :haha: I've only stopped doing that since I've been doing it in months instead of weeks!


----------



## SBB

Aw Lou do you think it's a phase of separation anxiety? Or he's just grumpy?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He's always been like this really Suz! He's definitely a high-maintenance baby!! I've still not cooked a single meal since he's been born- he just won't let me!!! :-/


----------



## SBB

Jeez Lou I don't know how you cope! What if you put him in the high chair and entertain/feed him while cooking?! 

X x x


----------



## lisaf

:( I'd go nuts Lou... :hugs:


----------



## Euronova

Lou, do you ever loose your temper? I don't mean physically (hopefully) but just scream yourself too! I'd go nuts!!!

I'm half way today!!! 
Now keep everything crossed that my friend gets to land at London City later on and that we manage to get her from there!!! :)


----------



## babyloulou

I've never lost my temper with Ben V but I have taken it out on Ste a few times! :-(

After my moaning though he was in a lovely mood yesterday afternoon and this morning! :lol:

I hope your friend makes it! :hugs:

Happy half way day!! :happydance:

This time last year I was in my 8th hour of labour- with another 16 hours left to go. Can't believe it was a year ago! :shock:


----------



## Euronova

God 16 more hours!!! the great thing is that i have heard so much about long labours that i am expecting to be in no less than 24 hours labour myself :) Would be strange though if i had a super quick one! My sister in law nearly gave birth in the waiting room of the maternity with her first, her second was so fast and so easy she said the next one, she will have in the forest (they are keen hunter/horse rider/campers)

Ordered some apple green blackout blinds for the baby's room, as i found them online I am not sure how nice they will be, but i have plenty of time to return them if they are crap.

We are getting the new windows in a couple of weeks and then we can start slowly moving things round and decorating the room :)


----------



## SBB

It's nearly bens birthday!! :happydance: 

I still don't have a blind up in Sammuels room :haha: but he never sleeps in there so I don't suppose it matters! 

I want to go to London for the Facebook nurse in tomorrow, but I am exhausted and don't know if I can face trains/tube etc. but I really want to go! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Happy birthday Ben!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Happy Birthday Ben! :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ben says "Thank you Aunty Jess and Aunty Marg"! :flower:


----------



## SBB

Lou did you and ben have fun for his bday? 

Here is some rear facing stuff for you: 

Good chart https://www.securatot.co.uk/images/manuals/which_car_seat.pdf
https://www.securatot.co.uk/rear-facing-car-seats
There's a good where to buy bit here: https://www.rearfacing.co.uk/buyersguide.php

All in all the UK is shit for these, it's really hard to get any info out of anyone!! 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey ladies. Lili didn't sleep at all at nursery today... :shock: She only had 1oz of milk too... She was in such a state when I went to pick her up. She was asleep before we got on the train poor little nugget. 

She was so good for her MMR on Friday too. She only cried for a minute. A sponge finger went a long way to helping minimise the tragedy! She doesn't seem to have been too affected by it either. No temp or grizzliness. Phew! 

Started thinking about the Baby Loss Concert for this year... Don't know why I put myself under so much pressure, but I just feel compelled to do it. Check out Ed Sheeran, Little Bump, on YouTube. Going to try and get him to sing it at the concert. It's beautiful.


----------



## SBB

Aw how come she didn't sleep? 

Sammuel had some jabs today but not mmr. He's quite unsettled tonight :( am laying in bed with him now :) 

Will you do the concert again then? Did you make money in the end? I think that's the song V said about ages ago? 

I am feeling pretty down :( I think it's finally starting to dawn on me that I am actually pregnant, and I have no idea how we'll cope. Sammuel takes up every minute, how is there time for another one?! I've been in some little bubble where it's not really real... But it is real! I don't feel like I can cope with another one on my own when Danny goes back to work after 6 weeks :( 

Ps Jess I've been reading your blog ;) 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I have the CD, I loved that song instantly until I realised what it was about. It's a beautiful song but it is just too emotional for me to listen to it right now. X


----------



## Euronova

Suz, I think it's fairly normal to panic at this stage. It all seems more real now. I am sure you will do great, it will be a new routine but you will adapt I am sure :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I understand what you mean. I'd be petrified if I was pregnant now as Ben is 24-7- BUT remember we all were in a panic like this with the first round of babies! :lol: About how our lives/relationships/finance/bodies/social life would change- and now none of us would swap back for the world! (even on the hardest days/nights) It will be exactly the same again xxxx :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- I haven't heard that song. It sounds too sad to listen to :-( 

I will really try to come to this concert!! Girls- maybe we should do the meet up we said we were going to for the last concert and all go???


----------



## lisaf

awwww, sorry I missed Ben's birthday! Been totally lazy about coming on here lately.

Samuel will change a lot in the next few months... he'll adjust too and you all will find room in your lives for another little one :hugs: I'd be scared too but thats because I barely cope with Daniel, lol.


----------



## SBB

Exactly Lisa I barely cope with Sammuel! I'm shattered by 7pm and then I have work to do :( 

When is the concert Jess? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

babyloulou said:


> Suz- I understand what you mean. I'd be petrified if I was pregnant now as Ben is 24-7- BUT remember we all were in a panic like this with the first round of babies! :lol: About how our lives/relationships/finance/bodies/social life would change- and now none of us would swap back for the world! (even on the hardest days/nights) It will be exactly the same again xxxx :hugs:

Lou, I so agree!! I am freaked out about all the above!!! 

Suz, it's hard but I do believe you will manage, it will take some adapting but you will do great. I am knackered when I look after one of my nephew even for a few hours, it's just cause I am not used to it.
Then I think of my mum who is the worse person in the world with sleep deprivation and she had 4 children and she does not remember it being hard at all! I am sure you will love it and Sammuel will be so excited to have a little brother/sister x

Can't believe my scan is on Friday!!!! We are now determined to find out the sex!! please let it be that the little one is cooperative and does not cross its legs as we are really keen to know now (we are such pathetic team yellow members!! not an once of willpower!!)

My best friend is here and we have had a great laugh shopping for the baby, myself and her. We had such a non glamourous moment, when i tried a size 16 t-shirt type nightie that opens up to breastfeed for the maternity and she was trying some magic knickers to try and find a new boyfriend lol :haha:

She bought the cutest little outfit for the baby which i think will be the baby's going home outfit, it's a little top with mittens incorporated and a little pair of trousers with feet, it's pale green and stripy with a gorgeous little teddy bear on the front.
Oh and i was quite impressed with some of H&M's stuff for babies, loads of sweet little thing with print designs, found one with a 2 foxes playing motif that looks a lot like our dogs :)


----------



## TySonNMe

V, I thought you were team yellow? No that was Suz. Yay!! I think after we found out I only bought Jax one pair of booties...he actually never wore them either!

Suz, I'm kinda worried about another one. I would love to have a little girl and Jackson doesn't wear me out, but I love spending every moment with him and I'm worried how I'd split up my time and about taking them all out by myself to run errands. Right now, it's still a chore getting Jax in and out of the car a million times but manageable. How with two? I guess I could get a Sit & Stand...I'm sure you'll cope just fine...women have been doing it for millions of years and some with more children and with twins/triplets at that....can anyone in your family come stay with a while after LO is born?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw, Suz, you'll be fine. It just happens and you'll just cope. It's a natural instinct. The important thing is not to feel guilty about not giving Sammuel the attention he wants. I also read some where that you always tend to the older child first. So if the baby is crying leave it to cry whilst you deal with whatever Sammuel wants first. The baby will forgive you more easily than S! 

I'm in a grump with Perfect Stranger at the moment... it might have to do with the full moon and the fact I'mover tired, but he came over on Sat, stayed the night then left Sunday afternoon and I didn't hear from him until last night... No reason for him to, but made me all grumpy! :haha:

The concert is going to be on Sunday 14th October this year. Hoping to get a sponsor and some high profile celebs involved this time.


----------



## SBB

Ha V!! You're a rubbish team yellow :rofl: am excited to find out what you're having though :happydance: I think girl :pink: 

Jess I've been reading your blog - seems as though you're quite keen on the perfect stranger! Have you discussed where it's going or anything like that?! 

Marg Danny will have 6 weeks off so I think I'll cope ok without anyone to stay. My mum came every day for a couple of weeks last time and was driving me crazy by the end!!! 
I am sure we'll be fine I'm just stressed at the moment I guess :( 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

It's funny everyone thought it was a boy and now everyone is saying girl, I myself kept saying "he" and for the last 2 weeks keeps surprising myself saying "she"... I have no idea really!!!
Just let my credit card burn at Mamas and Papas... they had amazing clothes and a really cool fake bump to try them on, my friend put it on too and got so broody! She is such a bad influence, she made me buy loads!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

:rofl: V, I love that you went shopping mad in Mamas and Papas... I love that shop! 

Suz, I like him, but I'm happy seeing him every couple of weeks and not letting it get too serious right now... I think this full moon has been really affecting my mood and I've been irrationally grumpy!

So, I may have suspected gall stones... :shock: The GP said I was too thin and young, but that's what the symptoms pointed to. Had blood tests today and an ultrasound in a couple of weeks. So fed up of my body being so crap!! In other news, I won £12 on the lottery! :D


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Jess- you have had a rough few months :-( I hope it's not that and things start going on the up for you :hugs:

V- I'm voting boy!! :thumbup:

What's your hunch for your baby Suz? I'm saying boy again :lol:

Hello everyone else :hi:


----------



## SBB

Lol I don't think £12 makes up for gall stones :rofl: I hope it's not that :( 

Lou I think boy too! But who knows... I think people always think their 2nd is going to be te same as their first... 

Sammuel slept 7pm-6am :happydance: 

How is Ben sleeping now? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Absolute crap Suz! :-( Back to up all night, every night! :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

What was the eye thing we all did to guess the sex? Mine was right... Maybe V should do that! :haha: 

Lili is poorly again... :( It seems every time she goes to nursery she gets ill some way... Means I have to work from home less than a week before we open Singin in the Rain! Eugh...


----------



## SBB

Bloody hell Lou :( 

Jess every time we hang out with other kids it seems Sammuel gets sick! They all lock everything and pass it to each other! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

The eye thing was something to do with a red bit in your eye and if it was left eye and forked it meant boy? Or something like that!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I hope it's not gall stones Jess and sorry to hear Lili is not well!

I think Suz is going to have a girl this time! I can't wait for the scan. Being so busy in the last 3 days I have not felt baby move much so I hope all is well on the scan.
Are u feeling anything yet Suz?

Do you girls use dummies? I am not sure I want to use them but I know I prob will like everyone. Did you buy one when you realised it might help or just had some home in case?


----------



## SBB

Feeling a few movements now, quite definite ones. And it's def moved up as a bump has popped out and it was uncomfortable lying on my front last night! 

We use a dummy only at sleep time, and not always. Only if he won't get of the boob and I need to get up :haha: I take him off and pop the dummy in, he'll spit it out after a few mins but stay asleep. If he goes to sleep not on the boob he won't take it and doesn't need it. 

We had some as my mum got them I think, but it's not advised to use them in the early days, as it can affect/damage the breastfeeding relationship. Unless its a preemie, then it helps them learn to suck. Lots of people say 'that baby is using your nipple as a dummy' but of course nipples were around long before dummys! Dummy's are a nipple replacement! So as long as its not hurting you, let the baby 'use you as a dummy' in the early days, stick him/her in a sling and just let them, it's a huge comfort and they're also working up your supply... that's what I did/will do anyway :) 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Oh what was the name of the sling you all said was best? is it best to get a sling or a carrier (do you need both?) I see a lot of wraps in shop that seem very versatile but are they as secure as a carrier?


----------



## Peach Blossom

V, we used the Soothies for Lili and now she has the Elephant Wubbanub. We didn't want to use them, but she had bad reflux and having a soother can help with bad reflux. It has also been shown that dummies can help prevent SIDS. There is a big taboo with dummies and I know I personally hate seeing 4 year olds walking around with them in their gobs. But Lili only has hers at bed time and naps. She only really sucks on it for 5 minutes before falling asleep. It has helped her self soothe and I've never had any problem putting her down in her cot and leaving her. Check out the Wubbanubs... the idea is that when you want to wean them off the dummy they still have the toy... not sure if it works in practice, but we'll soon see! :)


----------



## SBB

Lol I hate 4 year olds with dummies too! And there's a woman at swimming with a baby Sammuels age, and she arrives with dummy in, and the second she's out of the water, dummy in!! :growlmad: the poor baby isn't allowed to make any noise at all! 

I don't think many people want to use dummies, but lots end up doing it! 

V for something quick and easy, this is fab https://www.roseandrebellion.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=11 and it reverses to black so if you want a print but OH won't wear a print he can just turn it. 

A wrap is also great, a stretchy for the early days is fab for breastfeeding. Something like this https://slumber-roo.co.uk/hire/product/127/boba-wrap/boba-family/wraps-amp-specials
You can pre-tie it and pop baby in. Very comfortable. 
This is the mother of stretchies, really lovely but pricey https://www.babycalm.co.uk/je-porte-mon-bebe-jpmbb-hybrid-stretchy-wrap-sling/prod_74.html

And then there's a ring sling, so easy to BF in, these are a total bargain and meant to be amazing! I am getting one or maybe 2 (one for friend), if you want one let me know as I'll order them all together and then we can pay less postage and I can just forward to you once I get it! https://en.lennylamb.com/ring_slings

I would/will have all 3, they are so useful! But, obviously you might not want to buy 3! So I'd get an SSC (the 1st one) as that will be brilliant for walking the dogs, and either a stretchy or a ring sling. Perhaps check out some videos on youtube of how to use each one, and see which you'd be most likely to get on with. I used my stretchy loads when S was little, he'd sleep in it a lot and it was great for shopping! Wish I'd had a ring sling too though :) 
The SSC will be better once he/she is a little bigger although you can use from birth. 

x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

V, I had a Sleepy wrap an it was fab. Lili loved being in it. I used to put her in it and she'd go to sleep then I could potter around and do the washing up etc. :D


----------



## TySonNMe

V, Jax uses a pacifier. We try to limit it to the car and naptimes only but sometimes he gets it in between. Like last night I was trying to make diner and he was extra super fussy and wanted my attention, I gave it to him so I could finish dinner and then went and played with him. This morning he also wanted to have it so I let him...I try to take it away but if he makes a big fuss and I have to do something I'll give in, but if I can I'll distract him. I am determined to not make him dependent and need it 24/7. I want to break him of it completely by 2. He doesn't need it at bedtime...he goes off to sleep without it. Honestly, i's also helpful when they're in the "put everything in the mouth" phase. I pop it in at the grocery store so he doesn't chomp on the carts.


----------



## SBB

Jess / V sleepy wrap is now Boba :)

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I am thinking, if i have a wrap, it's easier to have in the car or in my bag than a chunky carrier.... although i think OH would be more incline to use a carrier. Have you heard of the Mei Tai ones? I quite like their print, but not sure if it's a good one! How does it compare to the first one you suggested Sue? The stretchy ones seems easier to use but the "sleepy" one seems good as you can wrap it then put the baby in.

Also what about the Beco Gemini? i don't really want a wrap and a carrier to start and i like the idea of it being practical around the house and to breast feed so I think I am leaning towards a wrap.....

This is all so complicated! i have no idea what's best and really don't want to spend £200 on several wraps if i don't get on with the first one (which makes me think the first type you suggested Sue or Mai Tei might be sort of in between)

Scan tomorrow!!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I've got a Babyhawk Mei tai one V. It's good- easy to wear them in - especially when they're little! I could feed Ben in it for the first few months but he's too big to feed comfortably in it now. I rarely used it as Ben HATED being worn- but that wasn't the Mei Tai's fault x


----------



## SBB

I didn't get on with the mei tai, Sammuel was too heavy for it very quickly :( and I didn't like that you could easily tie it wrong so it wasn't comfy... 

The ssc (first one, with clips) is v similar to a mei tai but quicker to get on and also always in the right position so you can't do it up wrong! 

If I were you, I'd get a stretchy, then once your had a good go with it, you can always get an ssc as well... All stretchies are put on and then baby put in. I have a moby but have been told by my sling consultant friend that the Boba is better, but the jpmbb is by far the best. 

You can't back carry with a stretchy, but can with an ssc and the Beco butterfly is great for that. I think Lisa has one?? 

So anyway, I'd go stretchy, see how you go and maybe get ssc when LO is a bit bigger :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes the Mei Tai is a pain for that. It also loosens up quickly and keeps having to be re-tied!! :-/ So what would you say would be the set sling now for Ben's age and into toddlerhood Suz? I'd like one that can back carry too! I'e never managed to get Ben onto my back in the Mei Tai - too fiddly!! :rolleyes: (yeah the more I think about it V don't get a Mei Tai!! :haha: )


----------



## SBB

Well a wrap is most versatile (woven not stretchy) but they are more fiddly than a mei tai, but actually easier I think!! 

But I think you might like something simple like an SSC? I think I need a bigger one now for S, so you prob will for Ben. Maybe something like a boba https://slumber-roo.co.uk/product/128/boba-3g-classic/boba-family/buckle-amp-hip

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I think I will go for the Boba, I found old stock on a website where it's still called sleepy wrap and they are £33.
Just showed OH and even though he seemed really confused at first, he thinks if i get a black or grey one that he might agree to use it too :) How cute would that be!!!!??


----------



## SBB

Very cute!! Danny used our stretchy although I had to show him a few times how to do it, he got it fairly easily! You wait, he'll love it - walking round the supermarket with a tiny warm baby on his front, showing off :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I don't know if they've improved the boba now since it was the sleepy? I saw it for £39 somewhere I'm sure, so not much difference if they've made it better... Don't know if it is though or literally the exact same!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

He was so showing off with the puppy so I am sure he will show off big time... i have to say, i find a man caring a small baby the ultimate turn on... will have to keep an eye on him!!! He will make all the yummy mummy around here broody! 
From what they said on the website, it is the same material, same size so I think it's the same, they said the 2 were always the same and just merged now. 
I thought the tying was much more complicated, seems quite easy! I always worried when i saw babies in those that they can't breathe properly but i guess it must be safe...


----------



## SBB

Yeh it's dead easy and I used to tie it on at home then go out so all I had to do was move him from car seat to sling... 

Don't worry he'll have big eye bags so the yummy mummies won't be too interested ;) 

Sounds good, buy it buy it! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Wow they're expensive Suz! Are they cheaper anywhere? Have yiu got one of those?


----------



## SBB

No I don't have one, sure you could get one preloved... A big carrier (a decent one) will be about £70-100 I think. 

Sammuel slept 7.30 - 5ish then back til 7 :)

Do I get the guns?! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I do have a similar one though, a rose and rebellion, but I want something a bit bigger for Sammuel. There's places that make amazing custom ones too :) 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Awake and wondering... Leaving 2h30min early for scan... Delays in the tube... Should we drive. Normal journey time is about 1h15min... 

Well done Sammuel x


----------



## SBB

Do you know how bad the delays are?

Where is the place? 

Xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck V!! :thumbup: Can't wait to find out which team you are on!! :happydance:

Ben did 8pm-10:30pm then 10:30-5:30 then back to sleep until 7 so no guns today Suz! :lol:


----------



## Euronova

We decided to drive and it seemed no one wanted to take their cars today so it was really quick. Just waiting in the car as we were an hour and a half early but just gave the place a call and they can see us 40 min early :) really excited to see the baby again and it seems te baby must know as it's been having a party in there all morning! X


----------



## SBB

Yay V! You must let us know IMMEDIATELY!!! 

Glad he slept Lou :) 

Going to nap with Sammuel I'm shattered today! 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

So exciting V!! :thumbup: Surely it must be time for another Clomid girl......

My nieces and nephews are on the way here from the airport (they live in Dubai) so excited to see them!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Euronova

And.... It is..... Yet another clomid boy!!!!! :D


----------



## SBB

Aw that's cool Lou - I bet they'll love the snow!! 

V hurry up!!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

I missed it!! YAY!!! :wohoo: congrats :D are you both really pleased? 

Z x x


----------



## SBB

That means I'm having a girl!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

We are both very happy! I think OH is even more happy, he really wanted one :) I wasn't fussed either way but so happy to know and be able to picture it better. He is SO cute! I am very biased obviously! Oh and he is very well endowed! Lol


----------



## SBB

Haha! Post pics when you can :D 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Woohoo V, congrats on your boy!!


----------



## Euronova

So here is the little one - i think he is going to be a heart breaker :wink wink:
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7151/6851559635_6cb0a8e609.jpg

And the money shot :blush:

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7048/6851567643_eb28ba365d.jpg

Very excited and we kept it a secret for a whole about 10 mins... until OH decided after all he wanted to tell everyone!!!

You are so having a girl Suz! :D


----------



## SBB

Aw great pics! Did they do another video this time? Xx


----------



## Euronova

Yep and once more he was being very stubborn so we had to go for lunch and come back for more :)
I will have to edit it as it is going to be far too long to be interesting! :haha:

Really enjoyed that scan a lot, even more than the 12 weeks one, he really looked SO real! 

He has been going mad all morning kicking so he must feel how excited we are :D


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great news V! So glad the scan went well... I wonder if anyone gas ever researched the ratio of boys to girls on cllomid vs not on clomid?! 

Lili is a grizzly, wingey, clingy nightmare!! I just keep putting her back in her cot cos she gets herself hysterical over nothing and I just don't know what else to do! :cry: I have headache too... :( A friend is supposed to come over today. Think I'll have to cancel them. :(


----------



## Euronova

We could start a poll on the clomid ratio, would be interesting! Maybe it's just something to do with the timing clomid people tend to start having sex in their cycle... who knows!

Sorry Lili is not well :( have you tried giving her something?


----------



## babyloulou

Aww congrats V! Wow another boy!! :shock: Now you can start thinking of names...  xxx

Jess- sorry you're having a bad day! :-( Ben has been like that for a while now! Horrible phases when they're whingy! :-( Is she getting upset when you put her in the cot? You may just be going round in circles if she is getting upset each time. Is she not calming down when you cuddle her? Have you been for a walk? Might clear your headache too? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

V, I'm giving her Calpol and Nurofen in rotation. Lou, she goes to sleep when I put her in her cot. I think she's in pain though so wakes up and cries so I get her up and then she continues to cry and gets hysterical. Poor little thing. :( She's definitely ill. She just had a pale yellow diarrhea nappy... :sick: 

V, statistically, I would expect clomid ladies to have boys. The theory is that sperm containing Y chromosomes move faster than X chromosome bearing sperm. So the "boy" sperm are more likely to get to the egg first if you time :sex: around the time of ovulation. Which I think most Clomid ladies do. Girls come along when you have sex before ovulation and the boy sperm have spent all their energy and died and the girl sperm are still meandering along quite happily when the egg is released...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lou, Lili is stuck on whinge mode! Unless she's asleep... I've been out for a walk, but might go for another when she wakes up.. so tire though! Don't have the energy! :sleep:


----------



## SBB

Jess when Sammuel is like that I put cbeebies on and snuggle up under a blanket with him and he'll fall asleep. Or go and get in the bed with about 10 books and read them all! Or watch music videos... Or put him in the sling. 
Hope she feels better soon :( it's horrid when they're ill... 

V are you going with Elliot then? Or now you know for sure will you think about others? It's often the way, people are dead set then change their mind once they know :haha: 

x x x


----------



## Euronova

So far we still like Elliot :) But that we are not telling everyone so if when he comes out he doesn't look like an Elliot then we can change!!

Been playing a bit with iMovie, because of the song I don't seem to be able to upload to youtube so here is my little video of today:

https://gallery.me.com/veroniquediss#100248


----------



## babyloulou

I love Elliott V! X


----------



## Peach Blossom

Love the vid V, so cute! Did I ever show you the comparison photo of Lili in the womb and lili born? 

Just back from a 90 minute walk... Lili is asleep again... it's dinner time, but I won't wake her... I'm just going to have to accept that she's going to be all over the place for a few days and not stress about her routine! 

My headache has gone a bit... but got the abdominal pain back... haven't eaten anything with fat in it... had rice cakes and houmous with a piece of chicken for lunch and that's it... WTF?! I don't believe it's gall stones...


----------



## Euronova

No I have not seen those, have you got a link to them?
I think the Baby definitely looks a lot like OH, really strikes me and a lot of friends and family said that already about the first scan ;) I think OH is really good looking so that would be really good :)

I hope it's not gall stone, what would the treatment be?? :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/BabyShaw.jpg


----------



## Euronova

That's incredible! So so cute :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

NHS don't treat it apparently, they manage it with diet and drugs... Privately they either remove the stones or the gall bladder...


----------



## SBB

Love those pics Jess!! What is the abdominal pain like? 

V I can't see the vid on my iPhone. And on my mac it just has music but no image :( 

I think it's nice to have the name as a surprise especially when people know the sex... :) plus if you tell people they all have a bloody opinion on it!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

The pain is like a dull ache, but an intense dull ache that makes it difficult to get comfortable, just under the rib cage in the centre and to the right. It also goes up in to my right shoulder... They are classic gall stone symptoms... sure they could be symptoms of something else too though!


----------



## Peach Blossom

V, Lili wasn't even on my top 5 list of names.. it was a joke name cos her legs were measuring small on the scans so we joked we could called her little legs, lil for short! Just stuck! :rofl:


----------



## Euronova

Lol well our funny name is Froggy! So I hope it doesn't stick! Lol


----------



## babyloulou

Uk girls can you resend me your numbers please. My stupid iTunes has wiped my iPhone contacts xx


----------



## Euronova

Morning Everyone!
At work.. Had a bit of a rush around as I realised my colleague had dai I left my keys at work and I forgot to collect them so I could not open the shop this morning! Anyway, thankfully another colleague was up early and lives not too far.
Very quiet in the shop with half term... What are you girls doing for Valentine's day?
I am not huge on the whole thing, but OH has booked me for a pregnancy massage at Harrods so now I feel I need to get him something!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning V. I haven't decided what to get Ste yet! I'm struggling for inspiration! :shrug:


----------



## SBB

We don't do valentines, I think it's a load of bollocks :rofl: 

It is Danny's birthday Monday though - and I haven't got him anything!!! HELP!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I would agree on Valentine's we normally just do a card and maybe just cook ourselves a nice meal at home (I would def not go out and play love birds in a restaurant!! :sick: )
But as he is treating me I feel I should treat him too. I might get him some nice coffee at Harrods when we go there as he really likes it.


----------



## Euronova

What sort of stuff does Danny like? Hobbies? Tv series?


----------



## SBB

Guitar - but I know nothing so couldn't buy him anything technical! I wanted to get him gig tickets but it's sold out. Really nice coffee might be good as he likes his fresh coffee... 

How are you feeling today? Still excited from your boy news?! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Feeling great, really pleased we found out. I think in my head I thought a girl might be easier as I am one myself lol but now that I know I am sort of thinking what sort of young men I will want him to grow to be like and it's really nice :D
I feel really happy and now when he is kicking, I can sort of relate to it more, i don't quite know how to explain. Very much looking forward to V day now as I feel so much more like he is a little person now.

Are you going to be strong and stay yellow??!


----------



## babyloulou

Ignore x


----------



## Euronova

everyone ok? are all the babies asleep :)


----------



## SBB

I felt the same when we found out S was a boy :D 
But it's different 2nd time and I don't need that feeling again this time for some reason... I don't think :haha: we'll see at the scan but pretty sure we'll stay yellow! 

Lou why do we have to ignore you?! 

I have had an up and down day! Went to meet friends in pub which was fine but Sammuel poorly and tired so got whingy, and Danny has an ability to forget any responsibility at all as soon as he's chatting away with a pint in his hand! 

Then we went to his brothers for dinner which was nice, and Sammuel was playing with his older cousin and it was really funny... But we left and he hadn't loosened the seat belt on the new car seat so I couldn't get S in easily and I totally flipped at Danny. Then we got back and asked him to hold S while I took my boots off and he says he didn't hear me so went off outside to unload car, then told me I didn't say it. I know what I f**king well said. So I totally flipped again. I think it's safe to say I'm hormonal and stressed and could flip at any given moment. 

I also spent 4 nights making a huge piece of artwork for someone, only to fuck it up at the end and I don't know if I can fix it. I'm so pissed off. I'll have to give her the money back if I can't sort it, I can't bear to do it again I've spent so long on it already. 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Awww sorry you are hormonal! I was the same at 17 weeks! Is the sickness gone now?
It's horrid when you get in those moods... You just wish men could suddenly know how to behave but anyhow they can't do right!

It's fun now I know it's a boy I feel much happier about having a boy, I think of teenage girls and boys and I think a boy might be easier :haha: plus I love the idea of a mini OH :)
He is definitely moving a lot more since the morning of the scan :)
It's funny cause as soon as I saw him on the screen, I knew it was a boy :) 

Such a shame about the artwork? What did you do that screw it up? Maybe you can see it but someone else would not? I am sure you are being a perfectionist! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

The artwork is a bit long to explain!! I'll try and do it anyway and post a pic... 

I am feeling baby unicorn every day now :) but I still feel sick every afternoon-evening. I swear it had gone but now it's back :( 

Boys are the best :D :D :D 

X x x


----------



## wantababy1

Hi ladies... I'm still in the TTC forum but since all you ladies are already pregnant I just wanted to stop by and ask a question. I started clomid 50 mg cd 5-9 and I am currently 5dpo and I been experiencing some crazy symptoms and I wanted to know if any of you went through this the month you got your bfp.. Since 2dpo I been having cramping on both sides, a lil nausea, urinating a lot more than usual to the point where I am waking up out of my sleep at night to pee and I never did that before I also been feeling dizzy... I don't want to get my hopes up but I kind of can't help it..lol... Please let me know what y'all ladies think. Hopefully I will be joining the clomid graduate forum soon!!!! Wish me luck...


----------



## lisaf

I found out I was pregnant before I had any symptoms (blood test at 9dpo).. my first symptom was actually cramping and feeling full before I had even eaten half the amount I normally did. 
I do know I got my hopes up due to some symptoms on my first cycel and got horribly upset - the clomid can give you many symptoms that are similar to pregnancy unfortunately :( Good luck though!!!




Hey girls, I haven't been on BnB much for days. Been in touch on FB though, so I won't rehash any of that stuff, lol.
As for carriers, a wrap is really convenient in the early days, but if I had it to do over, I'd do a ring sling... so easy to just take it on and off and I hated wearing the wrap without Daniel in it, lol... plus you can use it for a hip-carry once they are older. Daniel got heavy so fast that we didn't use the wrap a ton.
And V - you do have to have a certain awareness when a baby is in a carrier for their breathing - they shouldn't have their faces pressed against your chest, their heads should turn to the side, you should also listen for any snoring-type noises that might indicate their chins are tipped down and making it harder for them to breathe. Their heads should be up within 'kissing distance' they say.... don't panic about it, the only really unsafe carriers are those that are almost like a purse with the baby down in a bag that carries them down at your hip (they banned those here)... but just use common sense etc :)

I love my Butterfly, it rolls up to store as small as a wrap :) It comes with the infant insert for babies 8-15lbs. I didn't use it until Daniel was 15lbs though. I wouldn't worry about buying one until your LO is here though, that way its still within a return window if you try it and don't like it.


----------



## Euronova

Wantababy - clomid messes with your head! My main symptoms were super sore boobs and a lot of cramping very early on ( I thought my periods were definitely coming early turned out it was prob implantation and a very bad case of constipation due to really high progesterone). I tested negative at 10dpo but then had a very strong positive at 14 dpo when my periods did not arrive. Good luck but bare in mind the most successful cycle is usually the third one so don't get too upset if it's not this month x

Lisa, thanks for the very good tips! I am starting a baby wish list on amazon and will try to limit myself to buying what I really need in the first couple of weeks :) just so exciting now :) might buy a couple of proper boy outfits as I stuck to neutral so far!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on... I've had a clingy, whingey, nightmare baby for the last 4 days... I'm at my wits end. Thursday she was vomiting all day, Friday diarrhoea and temp, yesterday and today non stop crying. She's not eaten for days... not even a sponge finger or chocolate button. She's hardly drunk anything either... Her breath smells of pear drops too... MOstly I just feel so angry at Joe for making me deal with this on my own. :cry: I know I'm not the first single mum in the world, but that doesn't make it any less sucky.


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- :hugs: Have you taken her to the doctors? Pear drop breath is from a build up of keytones. Either from a temporary problem/virus or as an early sign of diabetes- either way I know it's something you should get checked out - especially if she's that upset too xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm going to wait until tomorrow morning as see how she is. She's gone down fine tonight. I've spoken to both doctor parents over the weekend and they've said just to wait and see how she's doing. She better be better tomorrow otherwise I'm going to sell her to the gypsies. :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Wantababy- I agree with the others - Clomid does mess with your head. I had awful symptoms every single month- APART from my BFP month! :shrug: I think it's pretty random how it effects you each month to be honest. Good luck and I hope it works for you super quick xxxx :hugs:

Suz- I said "ignore me" cos I wrote out a post saying I like Valentines Day as it is romantic and called you a "bah humbug" but I did it with loads of funny smileys and when I submitted the post they hadn't worked!! So I deleted it!! :rofl: Sorry you're feeling so crap sweetheart :hugs: 

Here's Ben in his new ERF seat.....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2012/February%202012/e1a87555.jpg
https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2012/February%202012/df1557dd.jpg


----------



## babyloulou

Aww poor little gypsy baby Lili!! :-( :haha:


----------



## wantababy1

babyloulou said:


> Wantababy- I agree with the others - Clomid does mess with your head. I had awful symptoms every single month- APART from my BFP month! :shrug: I think it's pretty random how it effects you each month to be honest. Good luck and I hope it works for you super quick xxxx :hugs:
> 
> Suz- I said "ignore me" cos I wrote out a post saying I like Valentines Day as it is romantic and called you a "bah humbug" but I did it with loads of funny smileys and went I submitted the post they hasn't worked!! So I deleted it!! :rofl: Sorry you're feeling so crap sweetheart :hugs:
> 
> Here's Ben in his new ERF seat.....
> 
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2012/February%202012/e1a87555.jpg
> https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2012/February%202012/df1557dd.jpg

Your son is adorable! Awwww I can't wait to have a baby :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Awww :cry: It'll happen for you! We've all been in your position and believed we'd never get there. LTTC is SO hard- but you will get there :hugs: xxx


----------



## SBB

Wantababy I did have those symptoms first time... And this time. But I do agree with the others that clomid can mess with you so don't get your hopes too high. Fingers crossed though hope this is it! :hugs: 

Lou I love the seat! Is it isofix? We don't have that so limited options... I will take a pic of S in his too! :D 

Jess sorry lili is still poorly :( its so hard when they're ill for days, especially on your own :( :hugs: hope she's better tomorrow... 

Sammuel still has a cough :( he was up loads last night. The ILs bought him a humidifier so that's on in the bedroom. Fingers crossed he's better tonight. 

When the ILs came over today I hid in the bedroom. I couldn't face seeing anyone I just wasn't in the mood to pretend to be ok and make conversation... Went out and got Danny some presents with Sammuel and felt better. 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Aww poor Lili feeling unwell :( I hope she is better tomorrow!

That is one huge piece of equipment! (the rear facing seat) but it looks really comfy!

Suz - sorry you were feeling crap, what did you get him?


----------



## babyloulou

No it's not Isofix Suz. We haven't gpt Isofix either x

OH my god! Ben is ill now too :-( He's got a really high temperature and is burning up :-( Crying his eyes out :cry:


----------



## SBB

I got him back to the future box set on bluray and some nice coffee (thanks for the suggestion!!) and some nice mugs as all of ours are chipped. And some balloons to play with Sammuel and Sammuel chose him a card with a dog on! 

The ERF seats are big but they do look so comfy for the babie! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

:( what is going on :( seems they are all ill in turn :( I guess it's their first winter.... getting used to all these bugs!


----------



## Euronova

That is so lovely Suz, very spoilt :)


----------



## SBB

I don't think I saw that option at the place we got ours Lou :( 

Nothing would fit in our car - even though it's quite a big car (freelander) 

Poor Ben he's only just got better :( 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wantababy, My DD came along after 3 miscarriages and on the final round of clomid... We were preparing for the next stage in fertility treatment. It will happen for you. All I will say, is that medically, 5dpo, your body doesn't even know it's pregnant yet... and also pregnancy symptoms are all very similar to AF! Stupid bodies! I hope that this is the lucky round for you and that you're joing us very soon to complain about morning sickness and ILs! :hugs: :hugs: 

I emailed Maxi cosi and they were less than useless about when I need to upgrade Lili... All they said was that the cabriofix can take a baby up to 15kg... Well, Lili will be 2 by then if not more! Surely she can't stay in that seat til then?! Too confusing! :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

This one only goes up to 18kg though Suz xx

I know- it sucks :-( When my nephew came from Dubai on Friday he had a really high temperature and was whingy and unhappy- whatever he had I think Ben has caught it :-( He won't go back to sleep now!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh no, poor Ben. Hope it isn't something exotic! 

The ERF ones all say they go up to 18kg or 4 1/2 years old... I'm so totally confused! :loopy:


----------



## SBB

Jess a friend of mine went to get an ERF for her small 14mo old and they told her to come back when she was at the weight limit or an inch from the top of the maxi cosi. They didn't sell her a new seat til her baby was 20mo. 

Honestly she doesn't need one for a long while yet she's so diddy she's fine in that one! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

That's great news! I'll spend the money on something else! ;) :haha:


----------



## SBB

My ERF is 25kg https://www.incarsafetycentre.co.uk...ducts_id/46?osCsid=cbrrn7fuo5rpi32uvshf6lled4


X x x


----------



## SBB

What was wrong with him Lou? Was it just a cold or something? Hope so :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Which shops did you guys get your ERF seats in? My sister needs one for my nephew, but wants to try him in one.


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- it is ALL supposed to depend on weight and height- not age. So she can stay in it until she's grown out of it I think x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

I bought mine in a place called Expecting Baby in Mansfield (Nottingham) - it was on the list of stockists Suz sent me.

Mine only goes up to 18kg too Jess. I didn't even realise you could get ones that went heavier than that like Suz has :-( 

Suz- they had no idea what was wrong with him- just a high temperature and seemed "off" but not actually acting ill. :shrug: Pissed me off a bit though cos they didn't tell me til he and Ben had been snogging/sharing dummies/cups etc... :growlmad:


----------



## Peach Blossom

That is a bit irresponsible Lou, I'd be annoyed too. I'm so good in telling people when Lili is ill... granted that's been permanently since September, but still, I let people know she's still ill! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yeh they should definitely let you know :growlmad: poor Ben I hope it doesn't last long :( 

Jess I got mine from that place I linked. If you want reassurance about lilis seat call them - they literally only sell car seats so they are experts! 

I'll post the link for your sis 

X x x


----------



## SBB

https://rearfacing.co.uk/buyersguide.php

All the retailers are at the bottom. She should be able to take her car/baby and try a few out... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes although warm her it might not be a quick job!! Took us nearly 3 hours there today and that was with just one type of seat!!


----------



## SBB

What?!?! We were in and out in 40 mins :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Suz. How crazy that there's no one in London?! I don't think I need to worry about it just now though. :D Thank you for your help! :hugs: xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ours were obviously not as competent as yours Suz!!! :haha: There was also only 2 women working there and it was really busy! X


----------



## Euronova

Feeling fat! That stupid midwife said I look 28 weeks pregnant from my pic! That nearly 2 months more than I am! Need to do a morning bump pic!


----------



## babyloulou

What the pic you put on Facebook? Are you serious?? There's only a tiny bump there!! :shock:


----------



## babyloulou

Just looked at the photo on FB again V and her comments. Absolute load of bollocks! You look no where 28 weeks- she also waited until you told her how far you were before adding loads onto that. She's just being a compete bitch for some reason! :growlmad: I'd bet my bottom dollar that she never thought you were that far along!! I bet when your real midwife measures you that she says no such thing :hugs:


----------



## wantababy1

Peach Blossom said:


> Wantababy, My DD came along after 3 miscarriages and on the final round of clomid... We were preparing for the next stage in fertility treatment. It will happen for you. All I will say, is that medically, 5dpo, your body doesn't even know it's pregnant yet... and also pregnancy symptoms are all very similar to AF! Stupid bodies! I hope that this is the lucky round for you and that you're joing us very soon to complain about morning sickness and ILs! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I emailed Maxi cosi and they were less than useless about when I need to upgrade Lili... All they said was that the cabriofix can take a baby up to 15kg... Well, Lili will be 2 by then if not more! Surely she can't stay in that seat til then?! Too confusing! :shrug:

:flower:


----------



## wantababy1

Peach Blossom said:


> Wantababy, My DD came along after 3 miscarriages and on the final round of clomid... We were preparing for the next stage in fertility treatment. It will happen for you. All I will say, is that medically, 5dpo, your body doesn't even know it's pregnant yet... and also pregnancy symptoms are all very similar to AF! Stupid bodies! I hope that this is the lucky round for you and that you're joing us very soon to complain about morning sickness and ILs! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I emailed Maxi cosi and they were less than useless about when I need to upgrade Lili... All they said was that the cabriofix can take a baby up to 15kg... Well, Lili will be 2 by then if not more! Surely she can't stay in that seat til then?! Too confusing! :shrug:

I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriages :cry: that truly makes me sad. Your dd is truly a very special blessing! Congrats!!!!


----------



## wantababy1

Peach Blossom said:


> Wantababy, My DD came along after 3 miscarriages and on the final round of clomid... We were preparing for the next stage in fertility treatment. It will happen for you. All I will say, is that medically, 5dpo, your body doesn't even know it's pregnant yet... and also pregnancy symptoms are all very similar to AF! Stupid bodies! I hope that this is the lucky round for you and that you're joing us very soon to complain about morning sickness and ILs! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I emailed Maxi cosi and they were less than useless about when I need to upgrade Lili... All they said was that the cabriofix can take a baby up to 15kg... Well, Lili will be 2 by then if not more! Surely she can't stay in that seat til then?! Too confusing! :shrug:

I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriages :cry: that truly makes me sad. Your dd is truly a very special blessing! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Euronova

Thanks Lou, I do look bigger a bit in the evening but nothing surprising there she is a show dog person, bitchy become a second nature in those!
Will post a morning pic to shut her up! 
Going to the midwife today. Will mention the sugar incident. Had half a kitkat last night and it did not show up at all in my urine all night. Won't do grit juice this morning but will tell her about what happened yesterday. 
LO is kicking away this morning, i have now been feeling him everyday since the scan :)


----------



## SBB

V I read that too and she was just being a bitch! Who gives a toss anyway, you're pregnant and you look pregnant! :) 
I have almost no bump in the morning but it's quite big by evening too... 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I agree, and very pleased to look pregnant :) just not wanting to have a midwife tell me I look nearly 7 months preggers when I am not even 5!! Lol :))
I think she has realised she said something stupid, she has been backtracking :p


----------



## babyloulou

But the thing is you don't look big! It's a tiny little bump! So she's either being a bitch or was a pretty shit midwife herself!! Either option makes her not worth listening to!!!


----------



## Euronova

:haha: Lou :) thanks for sticking up for me girls :D
Clomid girls rock!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

OMG... Having the most ridiculous day... Had a Lili poomaggedon this morning and I had to comb cottage cheese like vomit out of her hair... Joe said he was leaving for the airport at 9 so couldn't help. I organised to take her to the dr then meet my step mum so she could look after lili for the day. Dr said to only give her clear liquid for 2 days... no milk, no food just dirolyte and water. Joe text whilst we were at the dr saying his flight haad been cancelled and that he could have her until 2 if that helped. So at 10.15 I headed in to work, arriving at 11.20. 11.50 Joe calls to say that his flight is now at 3 and he has to leave at 12... No one was anywhere near where we live to take over from him and I work an hour away. So he took her to Heathrow with him... And I had to get out there to collect her... Granted it's not his fault that hie employers changed the travel details at short notice... but still, why did it become my problem that he couldn't then look after her when he said he would... Is my work not as important?!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh, and I forgot my keys, so had to go and get the spares from my friend round the corner. Joe hadn't put lili in a coat and didn't take a blanket, so I was pushing her through the rain in her babygrow... 

She's not happy about the liquid diet... I resorted to giving her a plain rice cake and she ate it like it was nectar from the gods... poor munchkin. :(


----------



## SBB

Jeez Jess that's the worst day ever :( 

Hope it gets better... What did the doctor say was up with her? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Virus... I'm going to have to seriously reconsider nursery... she seems to pick up a virus every time she goes... then is off 2 weeks... it's getting so that it's costing about £200 for one visit at this rate!


----------



## Euronova

Wow Jess! That is insane! I hope she is better soon! Responsibility always seems to fall on women, not fair :(


----------



## babyloulou

Aww Jess what a crappy day!! :-( 

And poor Lili being messed around by her Daddy! :-( Oh and for the liquid diet of course! Hope it sorts her out!! :thumbup:

Ben's really poorly too- he can't stay asleep for more than 10 minutes at a time :-(


----------



## SBB

It's crazy that you still have to pay even when she's off sick all the time :( I can understand why obviously but it's shit for you :( 

It's Danny's bday. We went to the safari park and Sammuel stroked a lemur, and 2 rhinos seriously almost head butted our car! An ostrich pecked the car and a monkey sat on it. And a lion sat in the middle of the road and refused to move :rofl: 
Sammuel was asleep for the first bit but then came and sat on my lap to go round and he really liked all the animals. He did get a bit impatient though and wanted to play with the gearstick!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Can't believe the babies are all poorly again :( Sammuel was coughing loads again last night. 
Lou do you have a humidifier for Ben? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

That is one thing I worry about ;( I am going to hate my baby being unwell :(

The safari sounds so cool! where was that??? Was Danny happy with his presents?


----------



## wantababy1

Hi ladies!!! I took a 5 day sooner test today and got a faint :bfp:!!!! Don't wanna get my hopes up because I need to see it darker for my own sanity...lol. I want to :happydance: but I think I'm going to wait it out....


----------



## Euronova

wantababy1 said:


> Hi ladies!!! I took a 5 day sooner test today and got a faint :bfp:!!!! Don't wanna get my hopes up because I need to see it darker for my own sanity...lol. I want to :happydance: but I think I'm going to wait it out....

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO :happydance: :happydance:
I love a new clomid baby!!!! :)


----------



## TySonNMe

Ooh, congrats WAB!! Keep us updated hun! We need new mommies!


----------



## SBB

Woohoo Wanababy!!! :yipee: congrats :D

V the safari place is literally 5 mins from our house!!! We were going to go to London zoo but I'm glad we didn't as it was a bit rainy and cold and Sammuel preferred being in the car to being out in the cold bit walking around... 

And yeh he liked his presents :) 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Congrats Wantababy! Fingers crossed that line keeps getting darker! :hugs:


----------



## wantababy1

I have my fingers crossed for a darker line this coming Friday... I just can't keep myself from getting excited but I don't want to be excited for fear of disappointment. I guess its just so unbelievable to me...lol. Well I promise to keep you ladies posted


----------



## akblaze

Hi ladies! :flower:
I just bumped into this thread! :) I'm 14+5 weeks with my first with the help of clomid! Would've LOVED to find this thread early on because I was just terrified of losing the little one since I had heard there was a higher risk of miscarriage. :wacko: I had to take clomid because I have an elevated testosterone level (but not PCOS) so I don't ovulate on my own. Got our BFP on round two! :happydance:
Congrats to all of you other ladies on your pregnancies!!! It's just so wonderful!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Peach Blossom

:hi: AK, congratulations! :hugs: I've not heard that there is a higher risk of miscarriage with clomid babies... It certainly wasn't mentioned to me and I think it would have been due to my history. Hope you are doing well and enjoying being pregnant. Between us all we're a fountain of knowledge and support! :hug:


----------



## Euronova

I was told by my gynaecologist too that there was a higher risk of first trimester miscarriage with clomid. I think I even looked it up and found an explanation online... Not sure what re reason was but might have been something to do with clomid thinning the lining of the uterus so the implantation was not as good or something..
Congrats to you!!! I am second trimester too and slowly starting to get bigger and bigger :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

V, did you get your car seat base sorted?


----------



## Euronova

they seemed to understand the issue - we are going to see them tomorrow and try to fit the different bases in our car so we can find out what works! Bloody Renault cars!!!


----------



## SBB

Congrats Blaze! We've mostly all had our clomid babies and some of us are on our second babies now :D so we've got lots of experience between us! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Morning girls :hi:

Congrats Wantababy- so glad it's worked for you!! :thumbup:

Akblaze- congrats and welcome- feel free to join us too xx

With regards to the miscarriage thing my FS told me the only reason there seems to be more miscarriages with Clomid is because women find out they are pregnant far sooner when on treatment and therefore find out about every single early loss where as most women have these and never know! :shrug:

Ben slept like shit again last night! :-( Up every hour- I'm knackered! :-(


----------



## SBB

:( sorry Lou... Poorly or just wide awake? 

Sammuel slept rubbish too and then woke up coughing from his nap so only had about 10 mins!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Not sure Suz- might be teeth :shrug: He's only had a 15 minute nap too cos Piper barked (at nothing I might add!! :growlmad: ) and woke him up :-(


----------



## TySonNMe

Welcome blaze.

Lou, our front page as not been updated in quite some time...maybe the new ladies could offer their details (and Suz too). If you have time!!

Jax has his 15-month checkup today. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## babyloulou

Oh yeah. I keep forgetting to do it. Can't do it from my phone properly. I need to go on my laptop and do it!


----------



## akblaze

Thank you ladies :) Congrats to all of you on your pregnancies and previous little ones! 
When I was reading about Clomid and miscarriage I think I read that when the eggs release sometimes they aren't mature enough so the pregnancy ends in a loss. Very thankful to be here and in my second tri though!!!! :happydance: It's so reassuring to see so many of you that have had success with clomid!


----------



## wantababy1

Looks like I won't be joining you ladies this month :cry: I think I may have gotten 2 false pos followed by 2 negs. Af is due to show tomorrow so all I have to say is bring on round 2. I don't know what caused this to happen but I am very sad at the moment :cry: wish me luck ladies even though I don't belong on this thread as of yet you ladies have been very supportive. Thank you :cry:


----------



## babyloulou

Aww I'm so sorry Wantababy :-( :hugs: A positive thing though is that it's impossible to get a false positive on a pregnancy test- so if you got the positive it means an egg was fertilised. It may not have stuck this time but it's a really positive sign that Clomid is working for you. :hugs:


----------



## Euronova

So Sorry wantababy, as Lou said, try and see it as a step closer to your goal... slowly but surely you will get there! :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

So sorry WAB...please feel free to stick around if you're comfortable here.


----------



## SBB

Sorry WAB :( 
The month before I started clomid I got a few positive tests but AF showed, it was a chemical - but I got pregnant the next cycle! Fingers crossed the same will happen for you xxx


----------



## hope n pray

Hi all

I have a question for all the Clomid users who have had successful pregnancies, please help me. I had a 17 mm follicle on day 13 u/s and RE asked me to come on CD14 for HCG shot and CD15 for IUI. But since I am not planning to do IUI this month, I thought I will not even take the shot and wait for ovulation to occur naturally. Is that a mistake while on Clomid? 

I usually see signs of ovulation around CD15 which is today and I havent seen any, no positive on OPK either.....so I am worried now, should I go ahead and take the shot? Is there anyone else on Clomid who did not need the trigger and ovulated on your own??

Thanks in advance,:hugs:


----------



## Euronova

Hi Girls,

Had a really moody day yesterday.... I swear I could have killed someone. 
Weighed myself today and put on like albs in 3 days!!! i need to eat a bit less for a couple of days to see if that is definitely gained for good! 
I can feel baby move loads today which is nice. I have a baby photoshoot tomorrow, i am really not prepared for it and feeling a bit lazy about it all... just need to get everything ready tonight.
How is everyone?
Are the babies feeling better? has anyone been sleeping? :)


----------



## SBB

V will you chill about weight gain! You're not an unhealthy person so just chill out :) 

Sammuel has been sleeping well but suddenly doesn't want to go to sleep at bedtime :haha: 

Hope n pray I never had a shot, and ov'd cd18... I would wait this cycle it's still early... most people on clomid don't have shots, so it's not a problem not to at all.

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's normal to put on weight V- the baby needs the room to grow x

Hope n pray- I never had or was offered any shots- Clomid made me ovulate on its own x


----------



## Euronova

I know I am a weight freak, this said i was really happy when i got my pregnancy massage on valentine's day and the masseuse said I had a neat bump and was carrying all at the front :) 
I got a couple of sleeping bags for the baby in the post today, I am so excited to have all these cute things in the house and as much as i am not looking forward to labour, i can see how you sort of get ready and come to the point when you are actually looking forward to the end :)
We are getting the new windows in upstairs (double-glazing) monday and tuesday. After that we can go and get some paint and start decorating the baby's room, I am so so excited :) I won't have the furniture until prob end of March but it will be nice to have the room all empty and ready. I am going to have a proper look on your website Suz. :)


----------



## babyloulou

You're allowed to be a weight freak again AFTER the baby V- but not while you're pregnant xx


----------



## hope n pray

Thank you ladies, it makes me feel much better :hugs:
I left a message for my RE's office in my confused state, waiting for a call back now to see if she wants to do another u/s n decide on the shot or not?

Thanx once again....


----------



## Euronova

oh dear ladies.... really had to bite my tongue :blush: I said to OH I was the only one buying stuff for the baby so he went to the Boots baby event tonight and wasted money on loads of stuff we don't need lol :dohh:
So he got more scratch mittens (when i believe you don't use them for that long) and he got 6 bottles of various Johnsons baby shampoos, bedtime bath bubbles and cream.... all of which I never really wanted to use as I want to use this really good brand of non perfumed hypoallergenic stuff (that i put on my amazon wish list but he seems to have forgotten about the not buying stuff not on that list rule lol)
I did not say anything because it is actually really sweet of him and I just said that we have now enough mittens but can do with more socks and that we can use those bath product when the baby is older lol He did buy a really cute vest (short sleeve - 6 months so probably will fit in the winter :dohh:) and some nice bibs (which actually fit with our colour scheme :) )


----------



## SBB

Aw V we had a very similar thing! just let it go and be glad he didn't spend more!! :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Awww bless him V! :lol: At least he's trying but I know what you mean!! :haha: Ste went out and bought me a big Johnsons baby box with loads of stuff in while I was pregnant too and I don't use it on Ben either!! (I use Green Baby, Booboo Baby organic and Mini Naked - all lovely stuff if you're looking x)

You'll get use out of most of it though (although i never used a single scratch mitt to be honest!) but the short vest you can use under stuff as another layer (always needed!) and a good tip- Johnsons all-in-one wash and Johnsons Shampoo are brill for washing your makeup/hairbrushes with and I use the baby oil as eye makeup remover before using my Liz Earle cleanser!! :thumbup:

Xxxx


----------



## Euronova

ARRRGGGGGG...... I am SO pissed off!!!! :gun:
Ok a bit of a history with me and OH.... we get on really well but there has been ONE particular thing that meant that we nearly broke up several times. His tax bill. :wacko:
When I first joined the business... OH had basically not paid 2 years worth of tax bill and owed HMRC nearly 10k.... :dohh: that was not the issue... the issue is that we agreed on a payment plan and that he kept telling me he was making payment and that the bill was nearly paid... and it turned out on more than one occasion that he was lying and that there was still loads outstanding. :grr:
We had the issue at about 3k left to pay (told me all paid)... it took nearly another year for him to settle and then we had the issue last april with the last payment, told me it was all paid... we drank champagne and all and he had not paid the last £300.... :grr:
Out of ANYTHING this is the one thing that turns me into a raging best and can make me absolutely hysterical. :hissy:
Anyway he got his tax bill in December and I knew he did not have money on the side to pay it, but he told me he had agreed with them to pay £200 for 4 months (WHY WHY can't he just clear it quicker and make me go through this all over again... but anyhow... I said fine... just PLEASE don't do this again to me)
Today a brown envelope comes... now I never open his post and despite all that has happened regarding him lying about taxes, i have never opened one before... (I wait angrily for him to come home to get him to open it in front of me :devil: ) but today i thought... i am carrying his baby and I am not stressing about his bill for another 3 hours until he gets home!
He has obviously not called them and he has not made a first payment like we agreed he would do before the deadline so they would know he is intending to pay....:cry:
Just got him on the phone... at least this time he did not pretend HMRC had made a mistake and he was some sort of persecuted little saint....
I am just feeling SO depressed.... it's not the bill, it's just that bloody trust that he is not lying and that he is doing what he says he is doing....:cry:
Woke up feeling so much happier today and now I am a crying mess again... I cannot marry a guy and run a business with someone that will keep lying to me about money.... I feel like a fool.... anyhow he is going to have to pay even if it's £50 today on the phone in front of me... and i guess I will once more have to treat him like a child about it... THIS IS SO CRAP... :cry:


----------



## SBB

Aw hun :hugs: why does he lie? Poor organisation or does he not have the money to pay? 

What an idiot... I don't get why he keeps doing it? How irresponsible. And it's not fair to you to lie about it. 

:( 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Part of it is that he has not got the full amount but it seems almost like a mental blockage when it comes to tax, we never have the same issue with any other bill.

It just drives me insane as he knows how important it is to me, it's very hard for me already not to worry about money as we run our own business, I always felt so much more secure when I was on a steady payroll. Our business is doing really well but still it is a worry and money has always been one of the main issue with him.
When I met him he had the 10k outstanding bill and nearly 20k on credit cards... I consolidated all his debts and after nearly 5 years of having to be so careful with money, I thought we had seen the back of it (his credit cards are cleared, and the main bill was paid... but obviously they come every year)
I am just so disappointed and sad, i just don't even know what i am going to say to him when he gets home... just going to be another horrible day as I am not going to let this go easily...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Aw V, :hugs: I don't know what to say really... I'm not a great judge of character when it comes to lying men! Is he one of those guys who's just really disorganised and thinks he'll get in to less trouble with you if he doesn't tell the truth? :hugs: 

Joe moved his stuff out yesterday... So tough. :cry: We were both in tears. He said he didn't want to move it out... Anyway, to make things better, I went shopping this morning to fill the void in the wardrobe in the bedroom! :D


----------



## Euronova

Also it's a question of priorities... last time when he had just £300 remaining to pay... he managed to get wimbledon tickets and tickets to go to avery fancy regatta... but that is all show... he likes to think he has the money to do those things when his outmost priority should be to clear his debts first.

He must have spent a fortune on my valentine's day massage (has to be in Harrods... that's him wanting the high life) but yet he has not paid his tax...


----------



## Euronova

He is a very organised person but he is definitely guilty of lying because he knows how mad i will get....

So sorry Joe has moved out, it must be SO hard.... but lovely you are doing some shopping.


----------



## SBB

V I don't even know what to suggest :( it sounds so ridiculous!! It makes no sense why he's lying about it... Hopefully you can talk about it later and sort it out. I don't blame you for being upset about it he's being a total knob about it!! :hugs: 

Aw Jess that's really tough :hugs: must have been so difficult. Yay for retail therapy though! Where is he living? Does he know about perfect stranger? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Lost it completely today. I think I was hysterical for about 2 hours :cry: OH was really upset that I was so upset but then that's not the first time. He has made a £200 cheque to post on Monday... although I wanted him to pay even just £50 over the phone. I have decided to keep a firm eye on things... it's not nice but he is going to have to earn the trust.

I got even more upset because we have sort of agreed to trade services with my SIL's fiancé. Oliver is training his sister once a week until her wedding in December so she looks fab and slim and her partner is supposed to help us with a couple of things (help OH carry things in the garage, and as an electrician he is supposed to just put a extraction fan in our bathroom)
Anyway, OH has been training his sister for weeks now and we have asked for that fan about 10 times... then we went to their house in the week. And he said "there is no rush!"
Well yes there is a rush, we just wanted to have it done before the windows were put in so once the windows are done we can decorate...
Now the windows are coming on Tuesday and OH had to call his sister and despite telling us that he had, her fiancé has not even got the parts.... OH told her he would like them to be a bit more pro-active in offering help and she got upset and told the MIL :grr: 
Now it's turned into this really really awkward situation and we feel we can't even ask for help when his sister is still going to train every week (at a time OH could be training a paying client)

So now they are all "upset" BECAUSE of us pressurising them???? WTF!!!! We are barely asking for a couple of hours of his time!
I said to them when we went to their house that OH had to carry a few big pieces of furniture in the garage before the window people come in the week and if he could pop for an hour... he said yes but then did not offer a time or anything... Now we have had to ask a neighbour.... RIDICULOUS

Anyway, we have spent all day tidying again and threw another 7 bin bags of stuff, we must be at nearly 30 bags so far!!! I just can't believe how much we have in this house!

Feeling better for cleaning up and really to re-clutter with baby stuff! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Ugh V that's ridiculous - your sil is a nightmare!! 

Glad you're feeling a bit better now, sorry you've been histerical :( 

We are going out for a curry for my dads bday. Sammuel hasn't been going to sleep well for a few nights, taking an hour or so to get to sleep (usually goes at 7). Not complaining as he has been sleeping through! But it was a bit touch and go if Danny would come as our only babysitting option is the ILs and I don't want them getting him to sleep as they don't know how and I'd be worried all night he'd be upset. 
Anyway he went to sleep at 10 to 7! We bought the whole dinner / bath routine routine forward. He's hyper after a bath, so he needs a bit more time to tire out I think. 

Danny is such a moody git this week. It's half term so he's been looking after S while I work, and he's knackered. Yeh well it's hard, harder than work. Get over it! I'm bloody pregnant and doing it!! 

Also, at 19 weeks pregnant I weigh 2lb less than my usual normal weight?! Sure I'll get fat soon - id definitely put on more weight last time!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls :hi:

Jess- sorry about Joe :-( It must be so hard to have watched him move his stuff out :-( Is it all gone now? :hugs:

V- sorry you've had such a shit day :-( That's strange about your OH- but then on the other hand I can imagine Ste lying over something like that if he thought I'd be angry too. Men!!!! 

Your SIL sounds very selfish! :growlmad: What did your MIL say about it? 

Suz- that would wind me up about Danny acting knackered! :growlmad: Especially if I was pregnant.... :grr:

Ben is poorly for a change! :-( He's not slept for 3 nights barely at all. Hasn't slept all day today and now has a high temperature (nearly 39) :cry:


----------



## Euronova

Have you popped yet? you need to post a bump picture!!!

I am putting on weight like there is no tomorrow now... trying to slow it down a bit so i hit my target at 5 months on the 24th of Feb.
No wonder with a baby you are not putting on weight, do you even have time to eat!!!

Did I say things were better :shy: had another rush of hormones, and went all over all the issues again :grr: anyway i think this time the message has really hit home :dohh: well until next time! 

I noticed something, my belly goes all pointy when i try to lift my upper body up using my abs... so funny.... LO in there has been having a rumble all day! I guess he is high on stress hormones :( I am going to have a stressed out child :dohh:

MIL told us off cause SIL was upset.... it never seems to matter that we are upset???!!! Anyhow we got a text from her fiancé and he is buying the parts on Monday and coming on Tuesday (will clash with the window people but i don't care..) How much do you bet that he has not got all the part or that he is putting the vent to go into the loft when I said about 10 times I'd rather the vent exited outside as we store quite a few things in the loft.... we shall see!


----------



## Euronova

Poor Ben being unwell AGAIN :(


----------



## SBB

Ha sorry V I thought you were feeling better cos you'd chucked loads of stuff away :D 
Glad sils fiancé is finally pulling his finger out!! 

Lou I can't believe Ben is ill again :( poor baby! 

Yeh V I have popped, got a definite bump, will post a pic tomorrow... I eat quite a lot, for the most part I'm pretty healthy but I do eat a fair amount of crap too!! I think I've just been stressed and also still bf is bound to have an effect. 

Lou seriously Danny is acting like he's ill, worse than how pathetic I am when I'm actually ill!!! Doing my head in! 

Sammuel woke while we were out and mil managed to get him back to sleep which I'm surprised about! But glad he is ok. Don't like leaving him though and we were about half an hour away... If I'm round the corner it's easier cos I know I can come home in 2 mins! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I know what you mean Suz! I can't imagine leaving Ben with anyone in the evening- but thats probably also because he's such a bad sleeper! Would be nice if me and Ste could have an evening out though finally!! :shrug: The fact he's been up a million times already this evening does NOT give me much hope for it happening soon..... :-(


----------



## SBB

I could come and babysit :) at least you'd know I have experience ;) 
I always think we'd enjoy a night out but actually I miss being near Sammuel! :( 

I think bens sleeping has improved overall though? He was doing so well, it seems he has a set back when he's ill? Which is all the time obviously :( he'll be better again and sleeping well again soon I think! :D 

Are you still in the spare room and ste doing the nights? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'm in our big comfy bed and Ste is in the spare room AND doing the nights!! :haha: Poor Ste!! :rofl: He's that bad at the moment though Ste is having to bring him in to me about 4:30 so he can have at least a couple of hours sleep before work. Ben's not even going back to sleep again then either :-( He was so tired today that he was trying to sleep on my shoulder in the pool (been for his underwater photo shoot) - he could barely stay awake! But then straight after we had an hours drive back home and he wouldn't frigging sleep in the car :growlmad: He kept drifting off for about 2 mins at a time then waking up crying :-(


----------



## SBB

God Lou I wonder why he's SO bad again?! 

Sammuel didn't sleep great last night either :( but hopefully he is better tonight and on the whole. He's been feeding a bit more generally which is good as I'm sure my milk is drying up now :( 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Tried to do a bump pic this morning but it's disappeared so will have to do it later after food! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Come on!! Where is that bump picture then??? :)
I can't believe Danny is complaining of being tired... this said, I am absolutely shattered every time I look after my nephew or nieces even for a few hours... I think it's because when you don't do it everyday you feel so much more on your guard all the time and you get quite drained!

Lou, sorry Ben is not sleeping :( I really feel for you both :hugs: you must be SO tired!

Today we went to MIL... the whole drama about the fan seems to have been forgotten and hopefully after SIL's fiancé comes in the week we can forget about it all!
Other SIL wanted us to look at all the baby stuff she had packed away for us to have.... she can be a bit of an obsessive buyer and i think she clearly was having a hard time with her partner (who now has a restraining order not to come anywhere near her)... she had over 4 giant suitcases packed ready to explode of 0-6 months old clothes for her boy!!!
(I am not even talking about all the other clothes for the next sizes up!!
We spent about 3 hours looking through it all and I can safely say that even being really selective and only taking the cutest/smartest thing... our baby is absolutely fully clothed!! I am going to wash it all and sort it all buy size and store it until we get delivery of the bedroom next months. 
She is also giving us her cot mattress that she never used (her boy has been co-sleeping). I just can't believe how much stuff we came back with, and that was being very harsh saying no to most of it!
MIL also insisted that we took a few stuff that she kept from OH... these are very old school crochet outfits but it will be cute for pictures and I also did manage not to bring too much over! I was a nice afternoon though and even though I am sure we will also want to buy loads of things, it is quite nice to have all these really cute outfits for free (we have so much to spend on other things!!)
Got a special pen to write on all the clothes we are being given so we can give them back... I think I will have to say no to cousins and others as there is SO much from SIL that i think we will never really need more!


----------



## Peach Blossom

V, I didn't have to buy anything for Lili until she was about 7 months old! Not to say I didn't, but I had no need to. I still get bags of clothes from friends and family! :rofl: 

I've had a bit of an outrageous week... check my blog for details! ;)


----------



## SBB

You're so lucky getting all that stuff! Glad you had a good day... 

totally forgot bump pic and now have no clothes on under my dressing gown :haha: 

Saw the bump move in the bath! Little kicks! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:cloud9: How cute Suz... Weirdly, I watched the last 2 mins of One Born the other day and watching a woman in labour _really_ made me want to be in labour again... I know wierdo! :loopy:


----------



## SBB

Jess!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: 

(at the blog, not the labour!)

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

:blush: I blame the new moon!


----------



## Euronova

Oh can you PM me the blog link? I need some entertainment!

Yes I do feel lucky especially as my brothers and sisters are much older so did not keep anything, they passed it onto friends! and most the stuff I took are like new or even with labels on! She really went mad buying stuff as there is still more than twice as much left at the MIL's house!


----------



## SBB

My only friend with a baby didn't offer a single thing!!! 

Jess I'll be reading your blog this week to see what happens with FF!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Haha! :rofl: let's hope he doesn't disappoint us! :rofl:


----------



## Euronova

Love the blog! Makes me laugh as I would totally do exactly what you do! I have a slight obsession with underwear and sending pictures of me in it :) although OH is not always as enthusiastic about it as I would like him to be! It works better in the flirty part of a new relationship than after many years of having seen it all!!

That's not very nice of your friend Suz, this said our friend that has a one year old has not offered a single thing. Even when I asked of she liked her bouncer as I am planning on getting the same one. She won't use it and is not preggers so I would be done with it way before she needs it again! 

I guess it depends on people. I might not want to lend some of my stuff. And to be fair we do have loads of pets so I can understand people might not want to lend us things.


----------



## SBB

Yeh I had the same thing with a Moses when I couldn't decide to get one... Hers was literally taking up room in their tiny place and no offer! I bet she won't offer her clothes either if we have a girl... 

My friend is pregnant and I offered her everything even the car seat as Sammuel is out of it now and they are on a tight budget. I lent her all my maternity clothes etc then had to ask for them back :rofl: oops! 

Speaking of lending :D Jess are you still up for lending me the teeny fits? I really don't mind at all if you'd rather not, just let me know so I know whether to buy more baby fluff :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Actually yeh my friend hates our cats so maybe that's why she didn't offer! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Of course you can borrow the teeny fits Suz. Xx


----------



## SBB

Thank you :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls! :hi: 

Awful night with Ben happening! :-( 

Anyway.. not had chance to read the blog yet tonight Jess - I'm about to go to bed so will read it there! (a bit scared to though with the other comments! :haha: )

Suz- I want to see your bump pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We've had Ben's underwater photos through! They have great whacking copyrights in the middle of his face but I'll see if I can post a few- hang on...


----------



## babyloulou

Here's a couple....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2012/February%202012/bens%20underwater%20shoot%2018thFeb/bensunderwaterphotos-thumbnailsfromsite.png

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2012/February%202012/bens%20underwater%20shoot%2018thFeb/Capture2.png

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2012/February%202012/bens%20underwater%20shoot%2018thFeb/Capture5.png


----------



## Euronova

Wow they look a bit surreal!!! Pretty cool though!


----------



## wantababy1

Just a quick update ladies, I am 13dpo and still no af which makes me now 3 days late. I took another test yesterday at 12 dpo, a clearblue digital and of course it read out not pregnant. So tomorrow morning I have a dr appt and hopefully I will return with good news. Wish me lots of luck ladies!!!


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Wantababy- I hope it's a shy one in there for you :hugs: And if not I hope it happens double quick for you now :hugs:


----------



## babyloulou

I've read it Jess- you naughty, naughty, naughty girl!!! :haha: :holly: :holly:


----------



## babyloulou

Ben's temperature has turned into projectile vomiting! :-( :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lovely photos Lou. Did you arrange it through swimming classes or separately? Sorry he's ill . :( Sounds like what Lili had. Sorry to say that it lasts for about 5 days. :(


----------



## SBB

Oh no Lou :( sounds like a virus... :( 
Pics are fab! We didn't do the photos cos they're so expensive! But they are amazing... 

Jess when you used the 2 part nappies on lili when she was tiny did you use special newborn wraps or just size 1? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- what happened that time when S's lips were blue-tinged? Did you take him to the docs? Ben's lips have gone a light purpley colour :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Yeh I did, he had a temp and blue lips and freezing hands. They just said it was a virus and that it was ok... 

It did last a few days but his lips didn't stay blue the whole time...

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

The teeny fits are all in one with an insert Suz. Even they were big for her when she was a new born though! Shall I send them to you, so you can have a look? xx


----------



## SBB

Oh sorry I knew that that's not what I meant ;) I wondered about the wraps as I have some newborn fitteds and didn't know whether to get newborn or size ones... Bearing in mind I'm likely to have a 8lb+ baby! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I don't think I moved her on to the Bamboozles until she was about 7 months old! :rofl: I used size 0 outers... Which still fit her! :haha:


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls...someone PM me the link to Jess's blog..I wanna read!

Lou, sorry about Ben. Poor little guy never catches a break it seems.

We went away to Orlando to see a basketball game last weekend. It was okay...we definitely need to get better seats though. We did a lot of shopping Saturday and yesterday but we had fun. Jackson has been waking up just before 6 for a couple of weeks now and I have hated it, but last night we was thrown of schedule and went to bed at 9p and slept until 6:30a...it's crazy, but that 30 minutes of sleep has me feeling so much better! I hope he keeps it up!


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh my, I just read the whole thing from beginning to end...woo Jess you have some balls LoL!!


----------



## SBB

Marg I know what you mean! We're really lucky in that Sammuel is a 7-7 or 7.30 sleeper (even if it's usually broken sleep!) but if he gets up randomly at 6 or 6.30 I'm shattered!! 

Lol Jess she'll probably be potty trained before she needs the next size up! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Marg/Suz- :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:


----------



## SBB

Sorry Lou :blush: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL sorry Lou :blush:


----------



## wantababy1

Hey ladies! How are you guys doing? Went to my dr appt today and got another urine test and it was neg, but still no af!!!! My dr wouldn't do a blood test cuz she says she just wants to wait it out, is she serious I am pulling my hair out wondering what's going on. I just wish af will come already if that's what's going to happen. It's only my first round so hope isn't completely gone for me yet. I think I will try robitussin and preseed. I have a question. How do I take the robitussin with the clomid? I guess round 2 here I come, eventually.


----------



## SBB

How long is your lp usually? It's normal for clomid to alter it I think xx


----------



## babyloulou

Wantababy- I took double the robittusin dose listed on the bottle- you need to stop taking it once you've ov'ed though. Are you charting your temps? I definitely recommend Pre-seed! I'm pretty sure it's what worked for me!! :thumbup: (and use plenty- don't be stingy with it) xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Wantababy, 14DPO the cycle I concieved Lili I had BFN It wasn't until 21DPO that I got my BFP... Also Clomid can affect the LP... Is this your first round? :hugs:


----------



## Euronova

I used the equivalent of pre-seed too... it def helps when you get tired of loads of sex and want to by-pass foreplay!
I tried Robitussin at one point but did not really feel comfortable taking anything not natural.

Hey girls, just catching up! So sorry about Ben is not well :( I am now getting more freaked out about having a sick child that does not sleep than even labour!!! I am not sure how I will cope! You are such good mummies... I have no idea if I will manage with sleep deprivation and the worries!!

Had the most ridiculous day at work! We have really posh famous clients and they can be so rude... once of them (my absolute most hated one... and very famous) was SO rude on the phone, that I actually stopped her and asked her is she had to be so aggressive!
Then she figured out I could help her - if I wanted- and actually completely sort her prob if i decided to get the extra mile and give her my own stash of the product... and all of a sudden she was as sweet as a lamb!!!

Washing all the clothes I got from SIL at the weekend, taking ages!!! I need to get a drier!!


----------



## babyloulou

We've ordered a new buggy today! Thank god! Our travel system is a frigging nightmare! It's so heavy and the steering is wank on it! Every time I take him for a walk I feel like my wrists are breaking struggling with it! I really should have listened to the mixed reviews on it but I just fell in love with it at the time! :dohh: 

I got sick of having a crap buggy and a crap sling- hated using both of them! 

Anyway- we've ordered a snazzy BabyJogger City Mini!! I spent ages trying to find a decent parent facing one but they just don't exist (without being huge and in two cumbersome parts!) so i gave up and went for the Babyjogger. Very highly reviewed stroller, one of the lightest, nicest to push apparently and folds up just by pulling a strap in the middle! So excited :happydance: Like this- but we've ordered a black one...

https://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2008/cbb/blog/081229/12-18/folding_stroller.jpg

So now I just need a new sling!! HELP SUZ!! Shall I go for one of those Boba ones you posted the other day? I'd much rather you just chose one for me :haha:


----------



## Euronova

Cool pushchair!!! Can you run with it too? 
I think our travel system will be ok in the beginning as we will use the carrycot as a moses basket in our room but I can see how it will prob become too much after a while and we will end up with a smaller/light stroller!


----------



## babyloulou

V- you'll be fine whatever the baby throws at you!! You have to be... :lol: you'll just muddle through day by day like we all do! (p.s: Ben was never ill at all until November when he hit 9 months- he'd never even had a cold before then- he's been ill ever since but I think they just have these stages!!) - the sleep issue though is one I can't comment on- I'm not the best form of reassurance for that issue!!! :lol:

J
You know you now HAVE to tell us who the client is!!! You just HAVE to!! Or at least PM me in secret and tell me!! :haha:


Jess- just realised I didn't answer your swimming question! The photo shoots are arranged by our swimming teacher at Puddle Ducks. They do them every other term and just ask who wants to take part xx


----------



## babyloulou

V- yes a travel system is essential at first for the "carry cot" phase xx

No you can't run with that one but they make a more expensive jogging/running one. They also make them that attach to bikes. This was one they designed for the celeb market apparently- its popular in LA and places apparently- when you google it there's endless pictures of stars with it- it also has a brilliant giant hood on it so you don't need a separate visor/umbrella (which are all crap anyway!!) I can't believe i've never noticed it before! It gets 10/10 or 9/10 on most review websites which is practically unheard of! And it's sold mainstream (Argos, Mothercare etc...) 

(you watch now I'm singing it's praises I'll end up with the only crap one with dodgy wheels!!! :haha: )


----------



## SBB

Nice wheels Lou!!! :D 
Ok hold off on the sling cos I'm going to look for a new one for Sammuel - so let me do the research then I'll tell you what to buy :D 

Yeh V we need to know! And you'll cope... You have no idea how much you'll love your baby til you've had them, and then you'll put up with sleepless nights and snotty noses forever!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I'll tell Ben you like his ride! :lol: &#55357;&#56983;


----------



## babyloulou

WTF!?!? The Emoji icons won't work anymore on here :-( Can you see the two cars after my last post Suz?


----------



## SBB

no but i'm just on my computer for a min, will look on the iphone in a bit! 

Sammuel was soooo cute tonight! He had a bit of boob but kept spitting it out to click his tongue at me so I could click mine back, then he kept pointing at the stars on the ceiling smiling and then just went off to sleep smiling all dopily! so cute :D (sorry lou if you've got screaming :( )

xxx


----------



## SBB

can't see them on my phone either :( 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I just see two question marks Lou.

Suz, that's too cute...yesterday Jax started giving me these huge bear hugs and screaming. I love this age...its so much fun!


----------



## babyloulou

No- no screaming Suz! The last couple of nights he's gone down easy-ish but come 11/12pm he's up sweating, feverish and sobbing! He's slept/moaned the last two nights away on my chest in our bed. Then last night he was throwing up too! :-( I've had about 4 hours sleep in the last 48 hours and Ste hasn't had much more either :-(


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: that's cute about S! I love it when they do cute things! Ben has started crawling towards me with his arms out for a cuddle, says "awwwwww" when he gets near me like he does when cuddling- then at the last second turns round and crawls off at 100mph giggling!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol thats cute Lou!! Has he been sick today? 

Mary I love hugs I can't wait for really big ones! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

How cute :) I think that's what I will like with a boy, they are quite cuddly aren't they :)


----------



## SBB

By the way I meant Marg - my phone likes to call you Mary!! 

Yeh V boys are cuddly :D 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes V- boys are VERY cuddly!! Ben cuddles and kisses me constantly!! His new favourite thing is to bear hug the dogs around the neck while open mouthed kissing them too!! Not sure the dogs enjoy it as much as he does... :rofl: (especially as usually a careless finger ends up in their eyeball or up their nose at the same time! :dohh: )

He so loving though- I love it :flower: &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## SBB

Haha the poor dogs!!! :rofl: 

It is the best thing ever to get cuddles and kisses from your baby! :kiss: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili is very cuddly with her Panda and Toy Cat Charlie... And Puss.. And Grandpa... just not me! :cry: If I show her a photo of my Dad she say "Ahhhhhhhh" :haha: Cutie. She was flirting with the gardener this morning too! :rofl: Kept picking things up from her shopping trolley and showing them to him with a big smile! So funny!


----------



## babyloulou

Aww bless her Jess! :haha: She's learning from her new single Yummy Mummy!! :haha:


----------



## Euronova

Yes we went to our friend's house and their girl was all over Oliver, she was bringing all her toys to him, giggling and smiling, then kept hugging his legs and even kissed him! Little tart! lol


----------



## babyloulou

God Ben is driving me crazy! :-( He's so clingy! :-( I've not got dressed or had a drink yet. He won't eat anymore, won't sleep at all and all he does is whinge 24/7 :-(


----------



## SBB

We had a day like that yesterday Lou!! It makes everything so hard :(

Aw Jess that's so cute she's a little flirt :kiss: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

It's nearly every day here Suz :-( Admittedly he's worse because he's ill but he's a watered down version of this every single bloomin' day!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Euronova

Hey Girls, I am freezing here!!! 
The windows are out and the new ones not in yet... I can't wait for them to be done :) we will start decorating this weekend :)
I need to order black out blinds as the old ones do not fit the new windows... (typical)... it seems there is ALWAYS more money to spend it's ridiculous!

Got my little monkey curtain tieback in the post today they are SO nice and cute! I cannot wait to put them up.
Also FINALLY got my boots parenting stuff so I can go and get my free changing bag :) Now I can get either a free pair of nipple shield or a free 150ml philips event bib.. what am I most likely to use? I am thinking the nipple sheds? but do every one has to have some when breastfeeding or would a small bib always be practical, even to teach baby to drink a bit of water later on?


----------



## TySonNMe

Bah, problems with OH again...I'm about ready to give up...have no more fight left in me to be truthful. Who knows?

V, I've heard nipple shields can be problematic later on and sometimes LO will only latch on to shields. I never used them myself. Bibs always come in handy. :flower:

Suz, LoL I saw that and I knew you were talking to me but I still thought Mary was funny.

Lou, sorry Ben's being so whingey. :flower:


----------



## babyloulou

Ahh what's happening Marg? (Mary) :hugs:

V- you shouldn't need the shields- they are only used if there are latching problems and can cause problems themselves. We've always used loads of bibs- teething creates a LOT of dribble!!! X


----------



## TySonNMe

I wrote about it in my journal if anyone would care to have a read, but basically I've given up on having another LO and getting married and it seems as though the relationship has just gotten boring again.


----------



## babyloulou

I've just read the last page of your journal Marg. I'm so sorry- he sounds like he's being so selfish :-( I think you're right when you say he doesn't like the responsibility - and the comments about him "needing to train you" and how you need to be "more of a woman" are just absolutely ridiculous! :shock: Did he have a subservient mum who did everything for him by any chance??


----------



## Euronova

God that would send my blood boiling!!!! What century does he think we live in??? was he always like that or is it a new thing???

I had such a productive day, booking my free eye test then getting my free changing bag and other few freebies I had vouchers for... then I put a massive dent in the new car now seeing a bollard in the parking..... 
Oliver is a bit pissed off but not anywhere as upset as me, so he is being nice and just gone to the corner shop to get some chocolate. 
Also had to do an emergency break because of a stupid guy decided to engage in the road when there was loads of traffic...., the car behind me stopped OK but a scooter behind him slid and fell.... it was nothing to do with me but i was a bit shaken to see it all....

Oh and one of the new window is cracked, so window man has to put it like this for the minute and will have to come back in the week with a new one... puff nothing really serious but I SO need something to go smoothly for a change!


----------



## SBB

Omg marg what a knob... Train you?! Who the hell does he think you are?! I'd go mental at that comment alone, without all the other crap!! If you left do you think he'd see Jax much? :hugs: 

V that sucks about the car :( 

Lou sorry Ben is a grump... I'm sure he'll be a super happy kid to make up for it! 

F**king city link haven't collected my parcels today (3rd time it's happened) so now I have to stay home tomorrow and I was meant to go to my AP group :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Aww that's sucks Suz :-( Couriers do that to Ste all the time too :-( 

V- sorry about the car :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

He's pretty self-sufficient. He did a lot for himself growing up. He called shortly after I posted my comment and I broke down. I see his point but I also feel like I need to get my thoughts across and I feel sometimes he has a hard time seeing my perspective on things. I don't know where this is going to go.

V, sorry about your car!


----------



## SBB

:( how did you leave it with him Marg? Where do you see it in 5 years time? Just from an outsiders point of view - he doesn't seem capable or willing to change, and he doesn't want the same things you do. How will you feel if in 5 years you're miserable, but you could have left and had another baby maybe with a new partner? 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I agree with Suz Marg- it's not about leaving him so you can have a baby with someone else - its more about making sure you don't stay with him, while knowing deep down it won't work in the long run and missing out on your chance to have a family with someone else x


----------



## wantababy1

babyloulou said:


> Wantababy- I took double the robittusin dose listed on the bottle- you need to stop taking it once you've ov'ed though. Are you charting your temps? I definitely recommend Pre-seed! I'm pretty sure it's what worked for me!! :thumbup: (and use plenty- don't be stingy with it) xxx

Do I take robitussin with the clomid or the day after my last pill? Does it really help with your cm because I don't think I have any at all??? I have never seen or felt it anyway but I hear it's supposed to be stretchy and like egg whites.


----------



## wantababy1

babyloulou said:


> Wantababy- I took double the robittusin dose listed on the bottle- you need to stop taking it once you've ov'ed though. Are you charting your temps? I definitely recommend Pre-seed! I'm pretty sure it's what worked for me!! :thumbup: (and use plenty- don't be stingy with it) xxx

Oh I did use preseed my last cycle... I love it!


----------



## wantababy1

Peach Blossom said:


> Wantababy, 14DPO the cycle I concieved Lili I had BFN It wasn't until 21DPO that I got my BFP... Also Clomid can affect the LP... Is this your first round? :hugs:

Af finally showed up later yesterday. So I'm off to my second round in 3 days... Hopefully that will be my lucky round...Fxd!


----------



## wantababy1

I just wanted to let you ladies know that when I come on here I see the pics of your little ones and they give me reason to keep trying hard to have a baby. I can't wait to stay up in the middle of the night with my crying baby..lol. Ladies y'all have some beautiful babies and they are definitely gifts from god and they are worth everything we go through to get them here and I know their is no greater love than the love of a child.


----------



## babyloulou

I took it from CD1 until I got a positive opk. I never had any EWCM (egg white cervical mucus) at all. Even on the months I ovulated and got my BFP. I took the cough medicine anyway just incase it improved the quality of the cm inside at least. I mainly just relied on the pre-seed though. Good luck for your next round :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Good luck wantababy! Sorry AF got you but hopefully round 2 will work.. I used conceive plus (like preseed) my bfp month too... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Good luck Wantababy :hugs: I know that it is the most difficult thing in the world, but try not to test too early... It puts you in to a state of stress at the most important point. Around OV next time, go have a massage, some reflexology and take your OH away for the night somewhere romantic with no other agenda other than to spend some time together. :hug: 

I'm pulling a sicky today... :blush:


----------



## SBB

Jess!! How come? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Yes that's the one I used too, conceive plus.
Good luck WAB!

Getting some weird pains. Yesterday I had like a stitch on the left side, I could barely stand up. It went after a little while. And this morning, one of my muscle in my back on one side only seems on the edge of seizing up. It does not feel like crapping, more like my back could get stuck at any point if I make a wrong mouvement. 

I have always had a really bad back but it only bothers me once or twice a year... I am hoping it's not going to start failing me. 

Loving the new windows, so quiet and warm. Going to get some paint tomorrow so we can decorate at the weekend :D


----------



## Euronova

Jess! Read your blog last night, are you ok?


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have a counselling session with Joe at 10.30 then a hospital appt at 2.30... So instead of rushing in and out of town to not do anything in the office I'm going to meet my mummy friends for lunch too. :)


----------



## Euronova

Good luck, don't let him run you down!!! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

V I get the stitch thing all the time... It has a name, can't remember it though! 

Jess I don't blame you, it's pointless going in! 

Good luck with knob head :( sorry you're feeling a bit crap. I have to say a hangover doesn't help and mine last about a week making me totally depressed!! So it could partly be that. Sweet of PS to come and look after you though :D 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm sure the new moon was affecting me. I was in a right funk. Feeling brighter today. :D


----------



## SBB

Good :D 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

I always feel better if i pull a sickie :) lol i feel like I have been given all this time I am not supposed to have :haha:

Just googled it Suz and it's round ligament pain it seems. I am looking forward to Yoga tonight, my back feels really on the edge of getting into a spasm and getting stuck.

Got to sort the blackout blinds but I might wait a couple of weeks as it seems the baby's bedroom has arrived so we need to book the tunnel to go get it... as we are taking the dogs it costs us a bit of a fortune but i think we will try the toll free route this time!
Looking forward to seeing my family :) 

Hopefully I can do some shopping with my mum whilst over there :) and going to buy those amazing French product for babies, it's called mustella and they are really really gentle. Oliver mentioned to one of our French client that i said i wanted to use something French and not Johnson's stuff in the beginning and she knew straight away and apparently she is doing a bit of contraband getting loads for her English friends to when she goes to France :D

Can anyone else feel spring coming??? I cannot wait for the weather to warm up a bit ;) Then I will get all the dog beds cleaned and aired :) God I am in FULL nesting mode!!


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh round ligament pain - that's it! 
I didn't realise your furniture was coming from France - will you get it and the dogs in the car?! 

Ok here is my bumpy pic: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/81fdb448.jpg

Lol I just realised my arm looks weird in the pic! Really it's quite normal :haha: and there's stuff all over the floor :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

What bump??? god your are absolutely tiny for a second one!!!! And nearly 20 weeks!!!
Are you only 3 weeks behind me? god it's nothing really!!!
Bump has gone bigger again here. It seems to grow so quickly now! Weight is still under control and should be on target on Friday for my 5 months :) should be just under 10 pounds weight gain by then.... hoping to be just about a stone gain at 6 months and a stone and a half gain by the end. Which I think is a healthy gain? no?


----------



## Euronova

We will take all the seats out the scenic, it should be fine as it's a flat pack and we should not have too much stuff for ourselves for just 2-3 days there :) i just need to check the boot minus the seat will fit the max height of the wardrobe.


----------



## SBB

My arm looks bigger than my bump - it's like a wrestlers arm!! :rofl: Yeh it's pretty non-existant for nearly 20 weeks! But I think it will suddenly really grow and I'll get bigger quickly. It must be something to do with breastfeeding and stress and running about after Sammuel! 

No idea what is healthy weight gain, I am just of the opinion that if you eat fairly healthily and have a bit of what you fancy then you can't go wrong! Having put on 3.5stone last time and having lost it so quickly I'm just not bothered... I wasn't bothered last time either! But I know you're a weight obsessive :haha: 

x x x


----------



## Euronova

Too much carrying baby around!!! 
I think I have seen so many women around me that never regained their pre-pregnancy shape, I really want to do my best to avoid that!!! I think I would be a bit more relaxed if I did not have the wedding after the baby... I hate the idea of being centre of attention on the day so if i don't feel at least good in my own skin it's going to be horrible!
I am very well aware that it could all go tits up in the third trimester and I could just explode!!
You look so neat for 20 weeks :) does anyone even notices you are pregnant?? 
I am so wearing full on pregnancy clothes... or pyjamas :)


----------



## SBB

I don't think anyone would really notice to be honest! Most people just know... I haven't put my skinny jeans on for ages but they wouldn't fit. I am just in leggings and baggyish stuff really. If I even bother to get dressed :D 

One of my friends has a 2 year old (almost) and still hasn't shifted the weight - but she formula fed from day one... and when your body creates all that fat to go to your baby and you don't give it to the baby - I guess it has nowhere to go! So BF does help I'm sure... 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

SBB said:


> :( how did you leave it with him Marg? Where do you see it in 5 years time? Just from an outsiders point of view - he doesn't seem capable or willing to change, and he doesn't want the same things you do. How will you feel if in 5 years you're miserable, but you could have left and had another baby maybe with a new partner?
> 
> x x x




babyloulou said:


> Yes I agree with Suz Marg- it's not about leaving him so you can have a baby with someone else - its more about making sure you don't stay with him, while knowing deep down it won't work in the long run and missing out on your chance to have a family with someone else x

No, I doubt it's going to change.This is what it is. But I also have Jackson to think about and I absolutely hate the idea of sharing him or the thought of not being with him for several days at a time. For God's sake I miss him when I put him to bed! I just want to crawl into his crib and hold him.



wantababy1 said:


> I just wanted to let you ladies know that when I come on here I see the pics of your little ones and they give me reason to keep trying hard to have a baby. I can't wait to stay up in the middle of the night with my crying baby..lol. Ladies y'all have some beautiful babies and they are definitely gifts from god and they are worth everything we go through to get them here and I know their is no greater love than the love of a child.

Thanks WAB and very sorry to hear AF got you! :flower: :hugs:

Suz, you are one yummy mummy! But where's that baby hiding?


----------



## Euronova

It's horrible when people separate :( but sometime it's for the best.
My brother and his wife have a young daughter but every other weekend her son has to go see his dad. They obviously still have to plan to do stuff that weekend but he gets very upset as he wants to do the same things as his sister.
It's getting a bit better now as he gets older and he can do more with his dad (his dad now has a new GF with a boy similar age so they organise something every time he comes so it makes up for missing out on other stuff)

Was looking at blackout roller blinds online as we have new windows and the old ones don't fit anymore, just found some cheap and cheerful ones on Argos that seem perfect size (might not even have to do any fiddly cutting)... going to get them tonight! I hope they work as we could really do with not spending the money on made to order ones! (even though there are a lot of cheap places online, it's would still be about triple the price of the argos ones!)

Window man has been and changed the cracked window... OH has gone to the garage and it will be £400 to fix the dent... but we will wait after baby is born.. in case I have more pregnancy driving moments! :haha:

Found some cheap Eurotunnel tickets so just waiting to hear that my sister and brother are definitely around that weekend so we get to see them all...

Also nearly done my hospital bag... I am so terribly early with everything but i feel everything i can afford to pay now I don't have to pay later on... so trying to have a head start on it all :)

I don't think we will need any clothes with all that SIL has given us and no doubt some people will buy us some as presents. I think I might even try to make do with the changing bag from boots for a little while as I can maybe get a nicer one as a present later on also my birthday is coming up next month so might ask for a few things (can you ask for a breast pump for your bday! lol - Jess - did you still want to sell yours?)

I really hope breastfeeding will work cause I could do with one thing going to plan and saving us money!!


----------



## SBB

Aw marg it's hard there's lots to consider... I know I'd miss Sammuel so much if he wasn't here! If Danny takes him out for 2 hours I miss him! 

Yeh I'm not sure where the baby is hiding! That was afternoon, maybe I'll do an evening shot when I'm a bit more bloated! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

suz- are you getting anything ready for your little one?? I am so sure it's gonna be a girl i nearly wrote "for your little girl" :haha:

Oliver says he can feel that i am just in full blown nesting mode... but this said I was the same before we got the dog, then the cat, then even worse when we were waiting for the puppies lol

I love decorating... and shopping :shy:


----------



## SBB

V how wide is your window? I am selling blackout blinds next week but they might be a bit pricey! 

Breastfeeding is only impossible for about 2-3% of women, so even if it isn't totally straightforward, if you get help you can overcome most things. Laleche league are brilliant and I'm sure there's a meet near you. Also you can always express so don't worry... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Well we're not decorating anything but I will sort out the nappies and clothes, that's about it though! Suppose I will do sort of hospital bag although I don't envisage going to hospital! 

Apart from that I'm not sure what else I need to do?! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi:

Suz- that's a very neat bump! I keep forgetting you're pregnant again :haha:

Marg- it must be so hard :hugs: We're all here for you whatever you decide :hugs: 

Ben has got a full body rash now :-( We're in at the docs at 4:50. Hopefully it's just a viral rash....

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2012/February%202012/f7024919.jpg


----------



## Euronova

Are you getting a double pram? I don't suppose you have much more to do as you have it all set up for Sammuel :)

Are you getting at least a midwife coming to your house or just doing it with OH? mine would NEVER cope!


----------



## Euronova

Poor Ben! he is really going through the war! I hope it's nothing serious! Keep us posted!


----------



## TySonNMe

Oh my poor Ben!! But look at him sleeping so peacefully...aww!


----------



## SBB

Poor Ben :( Sammuel had a rash when he had the blue lip viral thing...

No V will use the pushchair we have for S and I will always wear the new baby. I will prob wear them both at some points too! Sammuel on the back and new baby on the front! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Now I'm convinced we're having a girl (cheers V!) I'm worried about names... All we have is Willow, Ember, Piper. 
I loved Ava last time round but it's really popular now and someone i know just called her baby that. 

Boys I like Casper, Kit or Flynn. Prob Kit. F**king inlaws can't shorten that can they?!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Not unless they call him "K" :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lou I'd kill them... I'm so close anyway!!! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I love the name Avalyn...if I had a girl I would name her Avalyn Elizabeth.


----------



## SBB

Avalyn is cute... xxx


----------



## Euronova

I like your girl names a lot :) Ember is really cute too... but with already Ginger dogs I can't have Ember, Scarlett or anything like that as half the tollers are named those names when we go to a roller meeting! 
My mum said she went with my dad hunting and one of the dog was called Elliott and asked me if it was a popular dog name??? 
BTW, how do you girls spell Elliot/Elliott/Eliott/Eliot??

I am getting worried we are choosing one of those names that people will just get wrong all the time!!


----------



## SBB

Friend at school was Elliot. I think! 

Danny's parents STILL write SammuAl... FFS it's Sammuel I even replied to an email to tell them! :growlmad: I think they like pissing me off! 

Elliot could easily be spelt wrong but most people will prob get it right. Depends if it annoys you! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I would spell it "Elliot" if it was a first name and "Elliott" as a surname. 

I can't see past "Piper" being my labrador's name- but saying that my last dog was called "Ben" :haha:


----------



## Euronova

Good point about first name and surname... I think that's how I like it too :)
So Elliot it is!


----------



## babyloulou

It's a lovely name V. It was on my shortlist too but Ste vetoed it cos he has a friend called "Elliott" (it's his surname but we all call him Elliott as a nickname) x


----------



## Euronova

Arrgggggg...... did I say I expected problem with SIL's fiancé doing our extraction fan for the bathroom....
We asked him a while ago and after months of chasing he came today. Several times he said it was fine to extract the humidity into the loft but that it was also possible to have it go out of the roof outside... I never liked the idea of the humidity in the loft as we store things there and the roof is made of wooden beam so said several times.. I'd rather the humidity went out of the roof....
Anyway... he shows up today with the cheapest (and it turns loudest) of extraction fans (we didn't ask for anything cheap) and he just installed it going into the loft.
So I come back and ask OH what he did and he says (OH had no idea I said i wanted it out but was not asked today and just trusted him to do the job.. after all he is an electrician!)
and when I said to him I was not happy, he says he is sure it is fine.
I google the whole thing on the internet, and it is part of building regulations for the humidity to go out... and everyone on every blog said that you should sack anyone that would suggest doing it in the loft as they are basically rogue traders cutting corners...
Now he has asked £60 for it... (£45 for the fan and £15 for other bits and bobs to put it in)... while we train his fiancé FOC every week (we normally charge £50./hour)... and it turns out we have a shit noisy fan that is not even installed properly and probably going to have to pay a proper electrician to fix it....


----------



## SBB

Grrr V I'd be so pissed off!!! Can you make him sort it? What an idiot... 
Surely though the damp can't literally just go into the loft - it must be vented out through the roof?? 

Lou stop ruining the name piper for me!!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hey what you saying about my beautiful dog Suz? Are you saying he's not good enough for your baby to be named after?? :sulk:


V- sorry :-( He sounds like an idiot!! :-( I'd be getting OH to sort it out.....


----------



## Euronova

I am so mad, I feel like crying.... 
How do you tell your SIL her boyfriend is a rogue trader.... OH went up and he had left all is crap there including 2 screwdrivers... he had not put the insulation back, the cabling looks messy so now I am worried to leave the house at anytime in case it starts a fire...
I am having an electrician up there tomorrow to check it and quote us for put it right....

What we will do about the fact that we always help and are so generous to them when it feels we only get crap from them.... I have no idea... he is supposed to wire our garage.... but i do not trust him, it's the second botch job he has done for us... I've had enough and I feel like crying now... :cry:

I just wish I was in France, my BIL is an electrician and a great one, he would sort us out and do our garage and all... I just miss my family... I really have enough of the ILs now...


----------



## SBB

He sounds so dodgy... :( I don't know what to suggest. Other than for your OH toto stop the free pt sessions..

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I would just stop using him V :-(


----------



## Euronova

yes it's just he will notice if we have the garage done by someone else... OH wants to speak to them... he says he is not motivated training his sister if things are going to be like that.... there is no solution really as even if he agreed to have it go through the roof, it would be so embarrassing and I would still not trust him to do anything else.... so we can't win :(


----------



## babyloulou

Get OH to talk to his sister as the next training session?? It's his family.... Xx


----------



## SBB

Jess how was the counselling? 

V, does the extractor literally extract into the loft? Or out through the roof but through the loft? 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Thanks girls... we spoke to a few tradesmen this morning and it's unanimous... you cannot extract a bathroom into the loft cavity.
As the fan is so loud it feels like a plane is taking off in the bathroom and I am worried about the cabling... we decided to turn it all off.
I have done bits of electric and I am usually the DIY person in the house. I was so fuming last night that I went to look on Amazon to get another one and thought i might just look on youtube and fit it myself (if me and bump can fit under the roof :haha:) and it seems that his super discounted fan is not even that cheap at all and if that is a discounted price it should be top of the range and be so silent you should wonder if it's on.....

All in all, it's like we burned £60 when I had just saved just that on the blackout blinds by getting some cheap Argos ones instead of splashing on nicer made to order ones :cry:
I could so spend £60 on something for us or the baby and it gets me fuming....
Already wasted £400 crashing the car this week... 

How are the little ones? Is Ben any better? what about Lili?
I think I might not go on with the yoga... I like it a lot and it's really good for me, but i am hoping to get back into swimming and i cannot afford to spend anymore money on non-essential things... I have a £10 DVD that I need to do more often and hopefully that will do!


----------



## Euronova

Suz- just posted at the same time, it doesn't go out, it extracts into the loft, instead of through the loft and out of the roof.


----------



## Euronova

:grr: :gun: JUST GOOGLED THE BLOODY FAN HE HAD PUT IN AND IT IS WORTH £20 :grr: :gun: 
THE PISS TAKING SEEMS TO HAVE NO BOUNDARIES


----------



## Euronova

Ok went for it "crazy french pregnant beast" style and left him a voicemail saying all that is wrong and basically saying, we will get someone else to fix it, I just want our money back!
I never really deal with prob with OH family but you know what, it concerns me too and it is my house...


----------



## SBB

Euronova said:


> Suz- just posted at the same time, it doesn't go out, it extracts into the loft, instead of through the loft and out of the roof.

Only have a secOnd to reply as am going out now, but I literally cannot believe this. Who the f**k, let alone an 'electrician' thinks that it's ok to extract steam into a loft? I am lost for words, what a total total idiot cowboy. Seriously unbelievable!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That sounds really dangerous!!! :shock:


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, how's Ben's rash?

V, sorry about your ILs...they can really get your blood boiling? I would rip the fan out and leave it on his doorstep! Good you left him voicemail.

Suz, you had asked the other day if OH would see Jax if we split up and he definitely would. On Monday night, we were giving him a bath and having our playtime afterwards. I had just folded a load of laundry and had the empty laundry basket on the bed. Jackson got his naked butt in the basket and OH played rocket ship with him for probably a good 20-30 minutes. He would fly Jax all over the room like an amusement ride and then land him on the bed and topple over the basket. Jax would get out, straighten out the basket, and climb back in with his naked butt, sit down and grab the sides to hold on. It was the cutest thing I have ever seen! They have a very strong bond and it's not something I have the intention of trying to break. I think boys needs their daddies just as much as they need their mommies.


----------



## Euronova

I think it's great that your OH has such a good relationship with Jax. I think it definitely helps with any break up if at least the parents can agree on what is best for the child. 

Full blown greek drama here....:dohh: no news from SIL's fiancé but it's more and more looking like he ripped us off on the price as he was going golfing today and needed cash for drinks (I was also surprised how much he kept asking if OH was going to be home to pay him and the fact that he waited for OH to get there when he was done already) :gun:
OH's spoke to his sister and it looks like either he is going to remove the fan or not even bother but we should be getting our money back (better sooner rather than later as I am determined to see it back and in full!)
We are getting some paint tomorrow from the DIY shop so will get a super silent fan and the plumber that is doing the pipe in the garage has agreed to put the fan in for us. 

SIL has cancelled her training this afternoon... she is not feeling well... or I guess she is feeling a bit awkward by it all.... I wish I was a fly on the wall when she confronts her fiancé tonight as to why he charged us so much.... but so far she is defending him (he has been overcharged by the whole seller and clearly...he has been badly trained - nothing to do with him.... even when he leaves a right mess in the loft -he was prob just tired)

VERY AWKWARD SITUATION

Also nearly threw up at the optician.... had to smell the horrible breath of a 70+ yo optician right in my face and very nearly said "get off my face you stink".... had to breathe through my mouth, it was horrible... anyway got my free eye test and my very cheap new glasses... going to get my prescription and order online so I don't have to go back!

how are the poorly babies?
I wish we could all be closer to meet up as I think I must be coming across as a grumpy horrible french person but honest, I am actually a very happy, giggly person.... :shy: I just seem to have loads to complain to you about!


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL V that's funny about the optician...gross!


----------



## SBB

V I'm glad you've put it out there though and hopefully you'll get an apology with your money!! 

Lou / Jess how are Ben / Lili? Jess did anything happen with FF?! 

Marg I'm glad you think he will be involved still... Was just a bit worried that he doesn't like the responsibility of a family but he obviously loves Jax a lot so no worries there :) 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

:grr: FIGHT :grr:

So SIL called and it's no fault of her fiancé and all sort of crap about him not knowing the price and inventing it so he had the cash there to reimburse his boss (what about his story about negotiating us a good deal??)
OH went mad with her whilst i was on the phone to a friend. When I hanged up it turned out that her and her fiancé had been playing my voicemail to all the in laws and saying how rude I am... (after all... poor him, he had driven after work to hours to fit the shit fan and then I leave a horrible voicemail to him... that is not the way apparently that you say things in England.... and "it's just a fan" and some crap about "we're family")

Well I flipped and called her can gave her the full force of the french beast! I told her how she is the rude one to play my voicemail, how they keep finding pathetic excuses and they will have to finally learn to accept responsibility and how I am sick and tired of everyone being worried that they are upset when I am the bloody upset and screwed over one and no one has even said sorry to me once over any of this!

Anyway, he is going to take the fan back (all f*cking £20 of it!), well that won't be awkward having him in the house for an hour taking it down....I really doubt he will come but if he does I will be here and I will want to get to the bottom of it with him... (BTW... he hasn't had the balls to call me... he is just man enough to play my voicemail to MIL)

I am absolutely raging... so apparently I am the r*de one after all this and poor him :gun: .... we can't win... so we just have to get screwed and keep quiet so everyone is happy!

Good I am stressed!!!!! and OH is really concerned about the baby.... and I have to say I feel so tense I know it's not good...


----------



## SBB

Ok take a few deep breaths!! 

Don't worry about the mil, so far she's only heard their side, when OH explains your side she'll have to understand. Anyone who thinks its ok to extract steam/water into a place with no/little ventilation, where you store things, there are wooden beams, and most importantly electrics - is a total idiot and a cowboy. She will have to see that and understand why you're so mad about that and the money.

She shouldn't run to mummy and play your message either - how old is she?! 

And English and would have done the same thing!! 

Try and chill and breath and relax about it - it's all out there now! 

And never get family to do work for you - always trouble!! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

Hi Suz- thanks you are really right. 

Slept OK but really pissed off none of them as even apologised even just for the trouble. 
I am very annoyed with MIL once because she said my voicemail was rude (I was very factual an did not make any conclusions) and secondly because apparently I am tearing the family apart over a fan??!!!! I just hate it that it seems no issue can ever be sorted in that family, everything as to be kept nice and superficial. I am not planning on holding a grudge or anything but when there is a prob I wanna be able to talk about it, get tithe bottom of it and move on.
It's holding back to the resentment of being screwed over by family members whilst having to keep a "happy, nothing is ever a problem or a worry" front that is not good.
I am astounded how everyone is backing SIL and her fiancé... They have completely gone into persecuted mode and I am the nasty one for complaining.
It seems he is a looser and a bad tradesman so everyone's got to feel sorry for him and I am the baddy for rubbing his nose in it.
Definitely going to have it out with MIL too... I might be digging myself a hole but if there is something I cannot stand is an unfair situation.


----------



## TySonNMe

SBB said:


> Marg I'm glad you think he will be involved still... Was just a bit worried that he doesn't like the responsibility of a family but he obviously loves Jax a lot so no worries there :)
> 
> X x x

Yeah, since then he's stepped it up a bit and has helped me out a lot more with Jackson. He knows that Jackson absolutely adores him. Last night when OH got home from work Jackson ran to him and hugged his leg, he was so happy to see his daddy.

V, I hope you're feeling a bit better. Ugh, this drama with your ILs is ridiculous.


----------



## Euronova

Sorry girls I have clearly bored you to death with this story.... I think we are getting to the end of it... I am begin made a massive scapegoat and basically they are turning on me like a pack of wolves....

So my message was rude and nasty... and apparently Oliver has been rude and nasty and as his mum said..." I have not brought him that way" which I replied with "so basically you are saying that it is also my fault that your son now speaks his mind?"
I got the whole: "in our family we are not used to all this nastiness" basically all my fault it seems and the fact we were screwed over in the first place and entitled to be upset has gone completely out the window.

This afternoon i reached out and apologised for the end of my voicemail (when i asked for my money back- i can understand how they think i should have given him a chance to fix or at least explain before that... but then honestly he had screwed us so bad, I am not supposed to be a bit annoyed???) 
I said I felt that I had only stuck to the facts but I can understand that my Frenchness took them off guard. But also said I was upset that no-one seems to care about the fact that we might be unhappy with finding out not only that the job was not done properly but also that we were made to pay too much!

Anyway no answer to my text which i find more and more upsetting. 

Then SIL calls OH tonight to say she will drop the money at his mum (too scared to come here it seems - she works 5 mins down the road)... and it's all the same... I am rude and nasty.... i should not have spoken to him like this.... and nothing is his fault. Poor poor him badly trained and taken for a ride by the suplier.

Turns out I was right from the beginning, well we all know I was but now they have finally caught up with building regulation... reassuring for a newly qualified tradesman... you should not put a fan with the steam going into the loft (but apparently his boss did not know, so not his fault he has just been badly trained... WHAT ABOUT COMMON SENSE??).... and we are still not going anywhere about the price: now he was apparently going to give us some money back when he would have found out it was cheaper than he thought???
So WHY did he say that he had negotiated a good price? how come he doesn't even know the price of something he chose and bought? (in this case such a cheap fan that it is absolutely rubbish!) and he has been saying it was £45 for 2 weeks and never mentioned having to check the price and was firmly waiting for his cash that evening!!! DODGY!!!! I think he knows he has not got a leg to stand on.

Anyway.... OH has tried to speak to him all day but he is too embarrassed to pick up his phone and OH said to his sister that I shouldn't have had to make the first move and apologise for "being French", we have still not have a single bit of apology from him/them..... and that we need to get to the bottom of this.

Anyway I have been made a massive scapegoat.... but i guess at least I have been the bigger person I showed that I can recognise that i might have "involuntarily" upset them with being too forward.... now I also feel a bit like an idiot.. as i think i had every right to be upset.

What a f*cking mess. I cannot believe that OH's family has turned on me like this... it's very nasty of them (i never intended to be nasty but the way they are holding this against me is really horrible) and they have not a single bit of consideration for my stress levels or the fact that if he had done his job properly I would never have had to leave a voicemail in the first place.... Well that will teach me.... 

Just feeling really isolated and lonely here... I wish I had my family/friends for support... makes me want to go back home SO badly... I know it will get only worse when the baby is here and I don't agree with how they behave around him.

Anyway that's it for my stupid story... I feel drained and just SO low... I am not a mean person and no-one has ever said I am nasty... I am very honest though and I will not bitch about and I not afraid to tell people what i think to their faces, but i am not intending to hurt, I just don't like being taken for a ride.

How are the babies? Is Ben any better?
How is Lili??
Jess, how was your last counselling? any update on your blog??
Marg - that is SO cute. I hope you work out your situation one way or the other. But it is nice that you know he will be there for hi son :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

They are making you out to be the bad person because you are speaking up for yourself and your family. They ought to get over themselves. Sorry hun :flower:


----------



## SBB

V :hugs: I feel really sorry for you :( it's awful dealing with ILs especially if your own family aren't here. I can understand why his wife is standing up for him, because hell be lying to her and she won't want to think he'd do that so she's backing him!! Pretty stupid but to be expected :dohh:
As for the mil etc does no one give a shit that you're pregnant?! If I were you I would just stay totally clear and have no contact with any of them, and same for your OH, and let them come to you, or f**k off!! 
We don't mind you ranting about it :hugs: 

Sammuel has been on the phone ALL day!! It's so fricking cute - he just picks up any random object and walks around talking into it... So funny! Today he's been on an iPhone, the house phone, a camera charger (dragging lead around), cardboard box, monkey, sock, slipper, piece of plastic, toy guitar, and a boat!! 

Marg that's really cute, as soon as he hears the door Sammuel shouts dada and runs to see him!! Love it... :D 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL yeah, our door has a sensor attached that beeps when it's opened...as soon as he hears that he goes to see who's coming through the door.


----------



## Euronova

How cute about the phones!!! I cannot wait for the baby to interact with OH, i think he will be such a good daddy! 

That's it for today, the closest i will get to an apology is the text i finally got from SIL was "thank you for your message, we all said what we had to say now we can all put it behind us"..... 
Oh has had a good chat with her and it seems that they had agreed that her partner needed to call us and explain things himself and that as I made a first step to apologise for being "French" :dohh: it would be good for him to apologise in term for the mess he has done with the job.

It turns out that fan could have set fire to our house! :shock:
He has not called to clarify and I doubt he will... :shrug: 

I am happier now... i am definitely moving on. I know that I am not in the wrong, i have apologised more than I should, if they want to go on reproaching things to me then it's them being nasty. 
When I think that I thought I left a pretty "tame" voicemail, he was apparently in shock when he got it... clearly he is not quite man enough to handle a French women! :haha:

I am pleased OH stuck up for me :kiss: and i think we will just keep as distant as possible and not expect anything from them. 

As you said it's tougher as I am so far from my own family but it's nice to have you girls and my other friends :hugs: Everyone that knows me will tell you that i am very honest but definitely not nasty and that OH and I are always very generous to family and friends..... it's just hard to think that people who have known me for 6 years could think that of me.. but then they are such dysfunctional in the way they deal with any issue, it's not surprising!!! :nope:


----------



## SBB

Well I'm glad you're feeling a bit better/calmer about it... I think they're ridiculous! But most inlaws are! I am feeling quite lucky with mine now :haha: 

I was 'the beast' today - not handling stress well! Got a bill from BT who we have phone and broadband with and they are trying to charge us a 'one off payment' of £340!!! Wtf?! Won't bore you with the details but they've fucked up, and of course they make it as difficult as possible to sort it out... Arseholes. I went off on one and was in a foul mood for hours! :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

LOL I know the beast very well!! :haha:

Hopefully I won't see the return of the beast for a few days at least.... it's been a bad couple of week, with OH's tax, me crashing the car... and now this... I really can do with a few non stressful days!

5 months today!!! 4 to go! i am going to be SO huge by the end!!! is my belly sort of going to double or more compared to now? 

I hate BT... i am definitely rude to them!! last time i got so annoyed about the indian call centre, i said to the guy i could not get his name and if i could call him Joe lol and then I asked if he was in India and just said I wanted someone to call me from England lol


----------



## SBB

happy 5 months! 
The beast has been out here this morning :haha: maybe it's this stage of pregnancy?! All the stress isn't going to help though... 
I suggested we go for a walk and take S to our village play area, I was better after that. He went on the slide and loved it and did lots of walking!

I have my scan Tuesday - can I stay team yellow?! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

V you will get huge, I think people forget how big pregnant women get because at the end everyone says how huge you are!! But I LOVED having a huge bump, and let everyone touch it and pat it and stuff and feel baby move - there's nothing like it and I missed it so much afterwards! 
In fact - just before I found out I was pregnant again, we'd seen a few friends and pregnant people on TV and stuff, and I said 'it's not fair :( I want a baby in my tummy :(' little did I know there was one in there! Enjoy it as much as you can because that first bump especially is so special!

x x x


----------



## Euronova

i do actually enjoy being pregnant, I love my bump and am quite proud of it as i think people are not far now from being 100% sure I am pregnant. Like when I said I am pregnant before they would say "really?? now they say "i thought so" :)
and apart from the beast and coping very badly with stress I think I am doing pretty well so far with no major ailment. 
I know it will all get more and more uncomfortable but the other ladies on my thread have all been complaining of all sorts of problems for weeks.

You HAVE to find out!! I am so sure it is a girl lol :) I felt so much better for finding out, I actually would recommend it to anyone, it's really helped me and OH bond with the baby a bit more already!

I hope you don't feel too moody today, I feel much much better and energised. Going out with the dogs to do some training in the park.


----------



## SBB

Sorry but you'll have to wait to see if you're right! 

I am ok now. ILs have even been over and not annoyed me too much! :haha: 

Found out this morning that this French guy in our village died :( in an avalanche in France apparently while skiing. He has 4 kids one who is only 10 or 11 months old :cry: it's so sad for the family. We only just met them, they moved in just round the corner after moving back from France... They used to live in the house next door to us before that. So sad. 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

that is so so sad :( is his wife French too? I wonder how she will cope on her own with 4 :(
So much tragedy it seems, 2 of the ladies in the June thread have gone into premature labour and lost their babies... so scary.... another has just had her twins at 27 weeks... so very much touch and go...


----------



## babyloulou

That's so sad Suz :-( I hate hearing tragic baby or family stories- its so sad! :-(

I think about Cat and Kinley all the time :-( I hope she's doing ok :-(


----------



## SBB

She's English V. She's a lawyer of some sort in London... I guess she'll probably get some help with the kids. Or maybe give up working. They just bought a £1mil house... 

Lou we haven't heard from cat in ages :( I think about them all the time too... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

This morning I had left a packet of sweets out (in one of those sweetie cup pick and mix things) and I turned around and Sammuel was eating one of those long fizzy sour roll up things!!!!!! Oops :shock: he didn't even look like he thought it was sour!!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies, sorry for the radio silence, I've been rushing around all over the place. Lili is just teething, not poorly, but is still a pain in the neck 80% of the time! She has however got her first distinguishable word which is "stuck" very cute! :rofl:

V, so sorry about all your stresses with the ILs :hugs: Please don't stress too much. Also please don't stress too much about the ladies in the June thread who have suffered losses. It is desperately sad and completely devastating for them, but sadly it is ever so common. :( On a forum like this you come in contact with it so much more. Think positively and keep calm and relaxed. :hugs: 

Suz, that is so sad about the guy in your village. :cry: Poor wife! 

Sammuel sound like such a cute character! Bless him. :)

Lou, how is Ben? :hugs:

Marg :hug: xx

FF didn't show on Weds, didn't hear from him between Friday and Thursday... :( I got perfect stranger over on Weds instead though! :haha: I broke the silence with FF and messaged him on FB "hey Mr. Radio silence what's up?" He just replied that he's been manic... Oh well, not that bothered! :haha:


----------



## SBB

I saw the stuck video on FB Jess it's so cute! What is up with ff?! What a knob! 

How is Ben Lou?? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi :hi: 

Ben is fine. He seems well for the first time since November!! (touch wood!!) he's been like a different baby the last few days! He's sleeping well, eating well, in a lovely mood all the time! I'd forgotten what it was like to not have an under-the-weather whinge bag!! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Yay! Good news :) means he's only a grump cos he's poorly... lets hope with the warmer weather he will be better for ages now!! 

x x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Lou, glad Ben's feeling better!

Jess, that video was so cute!

V, Suz :hi:

So we weaned Jax off his bedtime milk sippy as I found a thread where some people said it was causing early waking. Anyway, I just give him a sippy of tea. It worked almost instantaneously. First and second night he woke up at 6:15a. This morning he didn't get up until 7a. He whined once at 6:15 and then put himself back to sleep. Seems to be working! :happydance:


----------



## Euronova

wow!!! that is incredible!!

Glad everyone seems better and sleeping good ;)
Jess just saw on Facebook, I hope you are not too unwell!

Worked at the vet this morning and slept pretty much all afternoon, i think with all the stress I really needed some rest!
I am really hoping Oliver can help me sand the walls so I can start painting... I love DIY but I am hating that he won't let me get on the ladder to paint the ceiling!!

One of my colleague is an amazing cartoonist, she does all the window painting at the vet and she is really good. I suddenly thought maybe she could paint a few animals for us directly on the walls (I am thinking a giraffe behind the door to measure LO against) and maybe a monkey or 2 swinging from the shelves. She was SO excited that I asked her and she is very very keen to do it!

How is everyone!?


----------



## Peach Blossom

V, that's a lovely idea for the animals! I especially like the giraffe idea! Did you see the mural I did on Lili's wall? 

Please be careful of the fumes when you're painting. And the dust from sanding! :hugs: 

I've had the D&V bug... again... :sick: I think Puss has it too... :shrug: He vomited twice too! WTF?! :sick: Not what I wanted to clear up today. I spent most of the day asleep... feeling a bit better and have my appetite back, but still a bit ropey!


----------



## Euronova

No I haven't seen the mural! Have you got a link to a picture?

All the paint we used is non- fume plus wearing a mask and window open. Oliver is doing the sanding and will Hoover before I get in the room.

So annoying that you are ill again and so weird the cat is sick too??!

How is the counseling and love life? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

I couldn't go to my solo counselling session last week as I couldn't find childcare... Thursday I have an hour solo counselling and then 2 hours later counselling with Joe... Can't wait! :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

This is the mural: 

https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u73/jessicalchu/Mural.jpg


----------



## Euronova

Awww that's lovely! I can't wait for my friend to paint stuff in the room she is so talented!


----------



## babyloulou

Evening girls :hi:

Sandi has lost her baby :-( She was only about 5 or 6 weeks I think- poor thing- she's had loads of losses now :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Oh she was nearly 10 weeks :-(


----------



## Euronova

:( so much sadness: so much going on on my June thread too.
B&B definitely exposes you to so much. I wish we could say something to help people's heartache :(


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw, very sorry to hear of Sandi's loss :cry::cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh poor Sandi. So devastating. :cry: 

V, you can only be there for people and offer them love and support. Nothing anyone can say can help. You feel so lost and so confused. It doesn't make sense and you question everything you've done and try and find a reason. Most women never find out the cause of their loss which makes it even more difficult to come to terms with. Just let them know you're there and thinking of them. That's all anyone can do...


----------



## SBB

Aw no poor Sandi :( 

She'd announced it on fb so hopefully gets lots of support from everyone there. I don't see her fb posts any more, I'll send her a msg...

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Why don't you see her posts Suz? X


----------



## babyloulou

P.S: where do you get your BF Blinkies from? Mine were from someone on here's photobucket and all I had to do was change one number in the link each month to update it on my siggy- but now it says the image has been moved so she must have closed the album!! :-(


----------



## SBB

I'll post you a link Lou :) xxx


----------



## SBB

Here you go https://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff393/milky_mommy/?start=all

Annoyingly you can't do it on phone though so I usually forget for a few months at a time! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Suz! You can do it on your phone if you search for her username milky_mommy on your photobucket app - then use the image code as usual xxx

That's the same persons I was using before- she must have changed the link or something :shrug:


----------



## babyloulou

Jess- sorry Lili was upset this morning :-( Just seen it on FB xx :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

She recovered pretty quickly.. when I walked passed the window outside and looked in she was sat on her key workers knee tucking in to a piece of toast! :rofl: Fickle! She's not in a wonder week, so I'm hoping this isn't a new un predicted phase!


----------



## SBB

Just had my scan! 

It's a...............


----------



## TySonNMe

boy


----------



## Euronova

chinese baby?


----------



## Euronova

I want to knoooooooowwww!


----------



## SBB

Hahahahaha!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Is everything ok? Measuring well and all singing all dancing? xx :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Yeh all fine. We stayed team yellow - sorry V! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Hmm, how about some pics for some flavor guesses? Happy 20 weeks Suz! Halfway there!


----------



## Euronova

Oh yeah!! Happy 20 weeks!!! damm..... i wanted you to find out!


----------



## babyloulou

Awww I was hoping you'd have caved too!!! :lol: PICTURES......!!!????!!!


----------



## SBB

Here you go 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/c37182dd.jpg

Danny thinks he saw a willy but I thought I saw girl bits and really I don't think either of us saw anything!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

So exciting that none of us know what you're having!!! I'm guessing boy for some reason xx


----------



## TySonNMe

I think I see a willy!!


----------



## Euronova

Definitely still thinking it's girl!! or a very handsome boy, but no i am pretty sure a girl lol :)


----------



## SBB

Ha wheres the willy Marg?! 

I honestly don't know! Wish I'd found out now :lol: 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Okay, so I'm obviously no ultrasound expert but I think I see it here:
 



Attached Files:







Suz.JPG
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SBB

Yeh I thought that too Marg but I just don't know!!! 

Danny is pretty sure it's a boy... 

Need help with girls names - suggest some!!!

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

That does look a bit like a willy!!  

Not sure about names! I really struggled with names! I love 'Emily' but there's LOADS of Emilys!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I haven't got a clue! I'm a bit like Rachel in that episode of Friends... I can barely make out the head!! :rofl:

Had to share this with you! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-BgbPaMVxc


----------



## Peach Blossom

I like the names Elodie, Eileen, Naomi and Millie.


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw Jess, love the video and what a cute bath sticky thingy!!


----------



## Euronova

How cuuuuuuuute!!!! She is such lovely little girl :)
I like Naomi too, i had Louise, Charlotte, Amber (although not so sure anymore) and Amélie.

TMI question... get ready... when you have a boy, i presume you have testosterone in your body?? I always found that OH's farts/poop absolutely stink the place up... not saying mine smell like roses but they definitely don't compare or linger like his!!
I am finding that my farts are getting smellier... can i blame that on pregnancy?

Also a completely unrelated question (asking both on the same message actually is a bit gross)... but I am also (but not at the same time :haha:) finding that I am fancying the pants off OH at the mo!! Anyone else got really horny around 5-6 months??


----------



## Peach Blossom

Can't comment I the farts, V, but increased libido is common... Think Lou or Suz went a bit sex crazy... Or am I imagining that? :shrug: go get some V! You're more likely to feel like it now than after you've had the baby!! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Oh, and I think Lili has chicken pox....


----------



## Euronova

oh no! but then I heard people have chicken pox parties so i guess it's better that she does have it, although she is a bit young bless her!!
Definitely getting some, and it feels great... it's not really wild but it's nice and really helps relaxing us both after all the stress :D
Just finding it a bit strange and OH is very careful but I think he needs it as bad as me :haha:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: im not sure you can blame stinkiness on your unborn child :rofl: 

I've been having sex dreams almost every night!! Mostly it's me desperately trying to get a shag from pretty much anyone!!! :haha: 

Oh no Jess she's only just got better :( 
I'm going to watch your video now... 

Thanks for the name suggestions, nothing jumping out at me so keep them coming! I like amiele but sure the ILs constant wrong pronunciation/spelling would drive me to kill them. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

So cute Jess!! :kiss: 

X x z


----------



## TySonNMe

What about Amerie?


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's cute Marg :)

How are things with OH? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Jess I read your blog about the breast milk :( can you donate it or is it too old? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

V- yes I went horny in pregnancy! We had sex more than we ever had!! Can't be arsed now though after a year of no sleep- we barely bother these days!!

Jess- she's such a sweetheart!!! :flower:


----------



## Peach Blossom

My local hospital don't accept donations of breast milk and any other bank require you to be screened before you donate.... :cry:


----------



## Euronova

I thought it kept for only 3 months in the freezer? It sucks you worked so hard to throw it away :(
Can you put it into things? like they make those breast milk ice creams? maybe you could use it in cakes, or things for lili??


----------



## babyloulou

I think it has to be quite new to be donated too doesn't it? :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Yes I just thought that too- why not cook with it? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

It can be kept for 6 months in the freezer. So much of it probably isn't any good. Might cook with it... Macaroni cheese anyone?! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Yum!! :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## Euronova

how funny is you cooked something for Perfect Stranger with it lol :)
Just googled it and guess what?! there are loads of websites with breast milk recipes!
https://www.landmilkhoney.com/recipanr.htm
https://stargatelibraries.com/MilkRecipes001.html
you can even make soap with it:
https://www.lilsugar.com/Breast-Milk-Recipes-11363810


----------



## TySonNMe

Here they have something like BM sharing or something like that...kind of like a wanted forum for BM...maybe have a look into that Jess?

SUZ!!! I am seriously considering taking another jab at CD...what are the best ones? I sold all our FB...I hated them. I switched Jax to the cheaper sposies and they are starting to make his clothes smell like urine!! What should I get? Prefolds look so easy!

Things with OH are going well...we're not fighting or arguing nearly as much...no complaints really....surprising huh?


----------



## SBB

I made stuff when I had freezer stash :) 
It's 6 months, but some mums will still use it and you can donate direct, they will collect. There's a FB page called 'human milk for human babies', you could post there and see if anyone wants it before you chuck it.. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Marg prefolds and wraps could work but they might be a bit too much faff! 

I love sun baby diapers and they're like 4 dollars each or something! You need an extra bamboo insert in each one. They're pockets. 

Bum genius are really good, and itti bitti. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've been meaning to start using our cloth again too. I need to get some new ones though! I hate the Ittis :-( They just don't fit him at all! :shrug: I like the BSBs best but they're expensive to buy loads of!!!


----------



## SBB

That sucks Lou - you're the only person I know who doesn't like ittis! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

They pinch his legs and make marks at the top- and yet he's only got skinny legs!? They are also far too low slung for his waist! I don't why they seem to fit so badly!? He's got long legs- don't know if it's that!?


----------



## SBB

Get some sun baby diapers Lou, really cheap and you can boost as you need, I love them. Great stash filler. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

V weird Lou! Think they sell well preloved - how many do you have? 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

About 8 I think x


----------



## TySonNMe

Okay, I bought 12 Sunbaby diapers without inserts...I must have hundreds still from our FuzziBunz days. I returned my 30-count stash twice and they don't take back the inserts so I just kept getting new ones. Question, why bamboo? Won't the microfiber ones work?


----------



## SBB

Yes MF will work fine, bamboo is more absorbent. I use one MF and one bamboo or 2 if I want it t last ages... 

Lou I you want to sell them theres a fb page and also cloth nappy tree. I'd offer to buy them but I just don't need more and I am poor :( 

There's also a cloth sale page on here. 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think I must be doing something wrong- I could never use those little lamb inserts I bought- no matter what nappy I tried them in it then wouldn't fit him!! :shrug: I think I must be being a moron some how.....


----------



## SBB

Haha Lou I'm sure you're not a moron! But I'm not sure how the LL could make a nappy not fit?!?! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Posted on FB group... x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Suz, you should do some demonstration videos for Lou! :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili's bum is so small I can fit 2 boosters in! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

No posts in 2 days?! What is going here?


----------



## SBB

I know, where is everyone?! 

Hello.....???? 

I've had a really busy couple of days with deliveries etc. 
I couldn't make it to the memorial for the guy that died in the avalanche, I have got them a card - but what on earth do I write? :( 


X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

I guess the usual stuff Suz: our thoughts and prayers are with you and all your family during this incredibly tough time. If there is anything we can do for you please let us know. Much love... ?

Been really busy too... Had 2 counselling sessions yesterday. Will post in depth about then later... Have to go and finish a crochet blanket for a special person! ;)


----------



## babyloulou

I hope our thread is not phasing out :-( I guess we're all getting busier as the babies get older! 

Suz- it hard isn't it!? :-( Are they friends? Or more acquaintances? X


----------



## babyloulou

I'll await the post Jess! I'm anxious to see what wanker has come out with now.... :winkwink:

Ben's had a terrible day with his teeth :cry: We missed a play centre date this afternoon because when we took Piper to Hydrotherapy this morning Ben was hysterical for the whole hour and a half car journey! :-( I brought him home, gave him teething powder and Nurofen and he eventually dropped to sleep on my chest- and stayed asleep for 2 hours and 40 minutes!!! He'd been so upset that he was still doing the gasping/cry/sob thing for the first 90 minutes of the nap!!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## SBB

Peach Blossom said:


> Have to go and finish a crochet blanket for a special person! ;)

Is it me?! :happydance: 

They are people I've only met once, but live around the corner and it's a very small village. I think pretty much the whole village went to the memorial to show support. Thanks Jess I think that's all I can write really, it's not like anything I say can help... 

Poor Ben, and you with a screaming baby in the car :( that's the worst... 
Which teeth are they? Hopefully they'll be through soon... 

x x x


----------



## babyloulou

I don't know- I can't actually see anything in his gums!? It's just he was properly sobbing, drooling, chewing his hands like a rooting newborn and gnawing on his teethers :-(


----------



## TySonNMe

Aww, poor Ben! What about giving him a wet rag or chilled rag to gnaw on?


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah someone suggested that on my Facebook too Marg- I'll try it tomorrow xx

How are you doing? X


----------



## Euronova

Yep we get people to put a wet rope toy I the freezer for teething pups (sorry I know more about dogs than babies at the mo!) :haha:


----------



## Peach Blossom

So, my solo counselling session was a bit meh... She seemed very young and kept talking about her experiences in reference to mine... I'll stick with it, but I don't feel like I got a huge amount out of the first session. 

The joint counselling session was wierd. After the last session Joe had suggested that we communicate between sessions or at least try to. So, the other night, I emailed him and basically said that I didn't see the point in going to the joint sessions where we analyze the past if there is no future in it.... How is it going to help if there is no ultimate aim of it? I also confessed that despite not seeing a way we could ever be together, the thing I want most is to have my family back together... :cry: I'm in a really weird place in my head right now. Anyway, he did answer... of course! So we went in to the session this week and I said that I'd said my piece in the email and that Joe hadn't responded. He still didn't respond properly during the session. He said to the counsellor that he had had thoughts about trying to make it work. But when she asked him if he could say that to me, he said that it was just thoughts and not a desire yet. WTF?! I pointed out that there appeared to be an assumption that if he turned round and said he wanted to come back I'd welcome him back with open arms. He said he knew that wasn't the case, but I don't think he believes it. Anyway, nothing was resolved, as usual and if anything I feel more confused and conflicted than ever... :cry: 

Last year Joe's sister's marriage failed and his 2 cousins ended long term relationships they'd been having. I found out today that Joe's other cousin walked out on his wife of 11 years and 2 kids... :shock: That is 5 out of 6 relationships that have failed in one generation of the same family in the last 12 months... WTF?!!


----------



## SBB

The one on one counselling is weird - why is she talking about her own experiences? A bit strange... 

As for Joe I'm just not sure what to make of it... I don't really know what to say/suggest so just send :hugs: :hugs: instead... 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Suz. My head feels like its going to explode!


----------



## Euronova

So sorry it's all confusing, I am worried your counselling is only making it worse and not helping you move on. Realisitically even if it's natural to want your family back, i don't believe Joe will ever have the attitude to allow you to feel secure in a relationship with him. 
It just seems that all this counselling is just giving some substance to his ego-trip and that he can then just say stupid things like "it's a thought not a desire"... I mean seriously... who does he thinks he is?? some sort of romantically tortured actor, is that even supposed to be attractive in his world??? 

Don't give him the pleasure of dragging you through this if it is not profitable for you. I would actually ask the councellor if she feels this is beneficial at all to you or if she think he is just indulging in trying to make himself feel better for cheating on his young family! Because no matter how much counselling he does and no matter what his friends/familly are going to believe as a result... he is not trying hard at all and is clearly just trying to get excuses for his behaviour!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Lili did a poo and a wee on the potty first thing this morning! She's getting so good at it now... only trouble is... If she becomes completely potty trained I'm not going to be able to find knickers to fit her! :rofl: :rofl: I'll have to buy doll ones!


----------



## Euronova

That is SO good! I think it's great she is picking it up so quickly! OH's nephew has still not started potty training, he is nearly 2 and a half but he is a really reall big boy. I cannot lift his legs with one hand to put the nappy under his bottom! It just feels wrong to be changing such a big kid!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah it is awkward changing a big kids nappy! Although they do say "most" boys won't grasp potty training until 2 to 2.5! :shrug:

One of my nephews was potty trained by 18 months- but his little brother is 32 months now and completely refuses! You can't force potty training x

Jess- I'm so sorry about what Joe is putting you through! Do you think it's what you suspected at the start? That he is doing counselling under pressure from his Mum/family? X


----------



## Peach Blossom

I don't think so Lou, I think he agreed to counselling because he wanted to go. I truly believe he doesn't know what he wants and isn't playing games intentionally. He is however stringing me along until he has made up his mind completely one way or another. Such a mess... either outcome is going to be hell to work through... :cry:


----------



## SBB

Well done Lili!! Sammuel hasn't used the potty in ages. Since I got pregnant?! It does seem weird seeing a big kid in nappies! 

Joe is one confused messed up bloke... Maybe you should just start making decisions and stop him having it all how he wants it... 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Good job Lili! Jess, I dunno about him. It's so wishy washy. Would you really want to get back in a relationship with him and be walking on egg shells thinking any wrong move will send him out the door again? I wouldn't want to live like that.

My nephew wasn't potty trained until just before 3. He just wasn't into it and then one day it clicked and he has had few accidents since then.

We had a great time this weekend. We got some shopping done while OH was out of town and spent some time at the park. Plus that video makes me laugh everytime...Jax is so funny to me.


----------



## SBB

What's the video marg? On FB? I'll go have a look in a bit xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, I might have it on PB...I do!


----------



## SBB

Can't watch it on my phone :( will have to watch on the computer tomorrow... 

Sammuel has just thrown up twice. :( poor baby - feel really sorry for him he was so upset... But he stinks now and is asleep on my arm! Really hope it's not the bug we all got at Xmas... 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Oh no Suz! :-( I hope it's just a one off tonight and not a bug!! Has he got a cold or anything? Ben has a little sick sometimes if he's got a lot of mucus! 

Ben has a full blown cold and cough again :cry: He was up all night crying last night (he's teething too!) I'm ready to give up hope of him being well any time soon! :shrug:

Marg- Ben's asleep next to me at the mo- I'll watch the video when I can use sound tomorrow xx


----------



## SBB

He threw up 3 times just like when we had the bug at Christmas and there was LOADS of it! Danny didn't see last time and couldn't believe how much he threw up! Luckily I feel fine this morning and Sammuel is ok I think, just a little clingy. Hopefully he'll be ok.

Poor Ben it's such a shame he's ill all the time :( hopefully it's just winter and bugs being passed so easily. All the kids in my group are always ill... by just letting him recover and not giving him antibiotics and stuff all the time though he will build his immune system so hopefully when he's bigger he'll fight it off more easily. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I think the problem may be all the antibiotics he had in Neonatal (3 lots!!!) then another lot at 4 months for an eye infection! I've read it can really weaken their immune systems! :-(

Glad Sammuel seems a bit better this morning xx


----------



## SBB

I think his immune system will recover from those though lou, especially as he's now having to fight off so many coughs and colds... 

Is he any better today? How is the sleeping? 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Poor Ben. :hugs: Hope that it is all building his immune system and that when he starts school you can be one of those smug "my child is never ill" parents!

How is Sammuel doing? Hate to say it, but the D&V bug that's been going around comes and goes in waves... hope he hasn't got it though! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

What are the D&V symptoms? He seems ok now really, bit whingy/clingy but he's just had a nap and is now happily destroying things!! 

X x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

vomiting and diarrhoea... whingey, clingy, temperature... fine one minute crying the next...


----------



## Peach Blossom

Glad he seems a little better today. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Well he hasn't got diarrhoea or temperature so fingers crossed! 

How are you doing? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hmmm he just puked up lunch :(


----------



## Euronova

:( poor boys being sick again!!!
God they all seem to be going through the war at the mo!!

Trying to sort so many things out here, it's really mad! Just decided to get the ball rolling today with re negotiating our mortgage... it's so stressful as we are pretty much self employed but hopefully with the limited company now more than 3 years old we should be able to get a good deal...but it doesn't look like we will be able to fix it for more than 3 years :( God know what the situation will be like in 3 years!
Thankfully it seems our house has nicely increased in value.

Adult life is so complicated!!!


----------



## SBB

Yeh there aren't many long fixes at the moment. Ours is up in November and we don't stand a chance of even getting another mortgage as we won't have enough accounts so we'll just have to move to the higher rate :( 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw, all the kids are sick again? Poor Ben and Sammuel. Lou, is there like a natural supplement you might give him to boost his immunity, like Vitamin C or something?

I am a little sick now with some bad chest congestion, but I got some Mucinex to fight it off.


----------



## Euronova

loads of bugs going round it seems :(
I definitely shouldn't temp fate but pregnancy seems to suit me bug wise... it's the first time in years that i have not had a cold for such a long time (now remind me i said that next week when i am miserable and in bed!!)

If you need a good independent mortgage advisor, let me know... I mean i can't say he is much much better than others (only had to have the one mortgage), but he really really helped us out tremendously when we didn't have much accounts behind us and he seems to know people in that situation very well. Nobody wanted to lend to us when we wanted to buy the house and after 3 months of being rejected everywhere, he managed not only to get us a mortgage but quite a good rate!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm on a track at 0.49% above base rate... Not even paying 1% at the moment! One of the reasons I want to stay in the flat!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls :hi:

Suz- sorry Sammel is puking! :-( :sick: Hope he shakes it off soon!

Ben is not too bad- just full of cold and two big teeth coming through at the top! His sleep is crap - but that's not unusual!! :-/ 

I don't know anything about mortgages. Ste has half a mortgage on one of the flats that is really, really low rate but that might be a buy-to-let one so wouldn't help you anyway! :shrug:


----------



## Euronova

how long is yours fixed for?? my tracker ends at the end of May and if i don't do anything about it, it will jump from 3.7% to 4.95%!!
He seems confident to gets us a rate close to 3% fixed for 3 years..

Oh my downstairs bathroom as literally been taken apart.... the plumber's work yesterday has disturbed some old pipes.... ended up with 1cm of water all over the floor there..... he is coming back tomorrow but it looks like we are going to have a few more non-planned expenses... it's kind of his fault (well it's happened after his work) but he showed me and the old pipes were not properly sealed/glued... they just came apart as soon as he touched them (after having to destroy the steps leading to the shower to access them...) :cry:


----------



## Peach Blossom

V, mine isn't fixed... that's the rate... Don't quite understand how I managed to luck out like that, but there you go!


----------



## SBB

Ours is a tracker at 2.89 I think and it will revert to 3.99 I think :( as I will basically have no showable earnings I can't see how we could get another mortgage but it might be worth speaking to that advisor of yours... 

My mums mortgage is .34% above base rate, so 0.84 now! It's amazing she took it out just to help us buy a flat to do up, we did that and now me and my sister have the mortgage so we've got quite a bit of ours at a decent rate. It's that tracker for life although as she's older that's only another 10 or so years... 

That's a bugger about the pipes V :( hopefully it will be sorted quick! 
X x x


----------



## babyloulou

When will it convert to the higher rate Suz? I'll ask Ste if he has any bright ideas- he knows quite a lot about properties and finances since we've had the flats x


----------



## SBB

Thank you. I think November. We struggled to get a mortgage at all because I only had one year of accounts but now I'll have none as I've started the new business, and Danny doesn't earn anywhere near enough to get us the mortgage on his own. 3.99 isn't that bad, but it's an extra £150 a month so it's quite a lot! 

X x x


----------



## Euronova

wow, i wish they did mortgages for life still...that's the only thing you get in France, there is no such thing like renegotiating every few years... when you think about it, no wonder so many people get in financial trouble, they can't even predict the cost of a roof over their heads!
I hope the re-mortgage is not going to be too stressful... getting our mortgage in the first place was horrendous! but at least worse case we can stick with our current/super expensive one... it's not like last time where it was a question of getting the house or not!

How is Sammuel tonight? Cancelled my french lesson tonight, i was just SO tired, but thankfully I moved it to tomorrow so that's not so bad!


----------



## SBB

He seems ok, sleeping anyway. He had dinner so am hoping I won't be seeing it again. 

Just doing some work - am over it I want to go cuddle Sammuel and go to sleep! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sammuel woke up so I have been forced to come to bed!! :lol: he's asleep again but I'd better stay :D Danny is out til 1030. 

Yeh V same for us we can stick with price rise mortgage if we have to, which we will... But may as well look around. I'm sure it will be easier for you now with more accounts behind you... 

X x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sorry to but in do any of you no what i can take for catarrh why i am ttc x x x


----------



## SBB

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Catarrh/Pages/Introduction.aspx nhs pages are usually helpful Caz... 

Sammuel is obsessed with making me point at stuff! He grabs my hand and makes me point at stuff in books and tell him over and over what it is... And he's obsessed with his belly button - he pokes it and laughs, then grabs my hand for me to poke it and laughs :haha: so cute!! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Aww...LoL! Suz! That's so cute! Jax likes to poke daddy's belly button and laugh!


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey Suz, just ordered 2 Sage Diapers with organic snap-ins. Bad thing about SBs is they come from China and are going to take forever to get here!!


----------



## SBB

Ooh what are the sage ones? Link please!! :D 

Yeh S does it to our belly buttons too, it's funny! They are so cute! I want S to be this age forever! 
D
X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and my SBs arrived really quick so hopefully yours will too! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I hope so! I'm anxious to get started!! Here's a link to the Sage: https://www.sagediaper.com/home/dp1/page_7845.

The diaper itself was 9.50 and the inserts (Snap-In Diapers) were 13.99 for 3.


----------



## SBB

They look cool, a bit like the bum genius flip but better! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

I don't know whether I should get more? I only got 2 but the sale ends tomorrow. It might be awhile before another sale though, but I want to make sure I like them and they work before I throw more money at them. I also wanted to try BG Elementals and Thirsties. I'm going to wait though until I find a deal on those too.


----------



## TySonNMe

The BG Freetime also look pretty interesting. I like that I don't have to stuff them!


----------



## SBB

I'd probably try them first... It's a bit of a risk otherwise! The new BG range looks good - I am happy with my stash, and poor so not buying anything new :( 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

As long as your happy with your stash then you should be good. I wish I would have tried other brands first too before jumping in head first with FBs. I was looking around today and found out there are companies that actually give you a trial stash for $10-20 for a couple of weeks here. Wish I'd have known that back then!


----------



## TySonNMe

So I was running searches on the forum and we are the 4th most talkative thread!


----------



## babyloulou

Awwwwwww- we used to be the 2nd biggest!! :-(


----------



## SBB

Better get chatting again then!!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Can't believe we've been usurped! Everyone get their arses in gear- come on!! Talk.....


----------



## SBB

Blah blah blah.... That's all I can think of! 

I feel so ill :( I have hardly eaten since breakfast yesterday :( 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Suz- I asked Ste about mortgages and he said the best way to do it is to always have an "independent- whole of market" mortgage advisor out for an appointment. He said they are a ball-ache and you have to be prepared to sit with them in your house while they waffle on for a couple of hours- but they are free (they take a payment from the mortgage company you choose- and will find you the best deal! 

BUT.... the bad news... Ste says he doesn't think any company would give you a new mortgage though if you have no accounts yet :-(


----------



## SBB

Thanks Lou, I think he's right, as I technically have virtually no earnings this year, or last, no one is going to give me money! It will be based only on Danny's. I think we're pretty much stuck with the rate going up.. Just have to hope interest stays down overall. 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL I don't know if we'll ever catch up Lou...we're a couple thousand behind 3rd place and 1st and 2nd are well out of our reach at this point! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







bnbtop3912.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babyloulou

Wow those turtle people used to be miles behind us!! The Canadian group used to be about 20,000 ahead of us then we were pretty safe in 2nd position! We've hardly talked over the last couple of months though...


----------



## TySonNMe

Yeah, everyone left :( :cry:


----------



## SBB

:( 

I am watching toy story 3 on the iPad with Sammuel and going to brave some dinner!! 

X x x


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz! These freakin' dipes are just sitting in Shanghai! Grrrrr :gun::gun::grr::grr::grr:I want them now!! :brat::brat::brat::brat:


----------



## TySonNMe

Ha! I lied...just checked again and it moved hehe


----------



## SBB

Haha I hope you like them after all this!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ellen's online!!! Ellen how are you? Xx


----------



## babyloulou

ELLEN!!!!!! :hi: :hi:


----------



## TySonNMe

Suz, I better like them!

Hi Ellen and Pearlie Whirlie! :hi: How are you?


----------



## babyloulou

God I'm trying to do the evening breast feed and my snotty nose is practically dripping on Ben's head!!! Damn cold :growlmad:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL stuff some tissues in your nose :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

We've started doing PUPD again! I HATE it! :-( I don't know why- Ben doesn't mind at all and doesn't even get upset! Only took me 8 PUPD's to get him asleep in the cot tonight- it's just I feel so sad not cuddling him to sleep anymore! :-( 

Had to stop it though as the last week Ste has ended up having to sit on the breastfeeding chair with him for hours at a time in the early hours! (because that's where he's used to going to sleep on me!)He's 13 months and still only averaging about 6 hours of broken sleep every night! :shock: It's about time we changed things- I've given up that he's going to get it himself!!! :-(


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw sorry Lou. I did miss being close to Jax to after he transitioned to his room. I got quite a treat the other day though when he fell asleep with me after waking up in the morning...he actually slept until nearly 8a too. He never does this! If I bring him into our bed he gets up and thinks it's playtime!


----------



## babyloulou

Because Ste is dealing with him at nights now he brings him in to me at 6 for feeding and 4 times out of 5 he'll go back to sleep on my chest for a bit!! :kiss: I love it! :kiss: 

I can't believe me and Ste are still in separate rooms 13 months on!! :rofl: I certainly pulled the sleeping short straw!! :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

So how often is he waking in the night still? I loved the closeness too...something about holding your baby and him drifting off to sleep feeling warm, safe, and secure. I could watch him sleep for hours!


----------



## babyloulou

Oh he's still the same Marg- horrendous! Spending a large portion of the night awake and then waking every hour either side of that!! :dohh:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL how does Ste cope? Doesn't he work too?


----------



## babyloulou

Yes he does- he's knackered Marg!! :-( I did it myself for the first 11 months though - averaged about 2 hours sleep a night and looked after him all day every day so something had to give! We needed to get him off the boob! 

Ste didn't want to do sleep training so has basically spent the last month cuddling him all night hoping that once he got used to being away from the boob in the night he'd start sleeping. It's not worked though so we're now on plan b- we've only been doing PUPD last night and this evening so got a while to go yet before we see if it works xx


----------



## babyloulou

Ellen :hi: Talk to us..... :hi: How you diddling? :flower:


----------



## TySonNMe

And how many times did he wake last night?


----------



## babyloulou

He slept from 7:30-10:30 (then a brief one minute settle) then 10:30ish to 3am. Then he was up from pretty much 3am onwards- PUPD was working but he was only sleeping for about 10 minutes at a time. He went to sleep on me in the morning from 6:10am-7:05 xx


----------



## TySonNMe

That's not bad at all!


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah it's pretty darn good for him!! (which is scary in itself at 13 months :haha: )


----------



## SBB

Glad he doesn't mind the pupd though Lou... It'd be really hard if he hated it! 

Sammuel has been a bit unsettled again in the night, I think it's prob to do with being poorly. Hopefully he'll be ok again soon. Gotta have him sleeping well before bub 2 arrives!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Well Ben was terrible last night! Up most of the night! He's got a horrible cough again! :-(

Is Sammuel still ill Suz? Is that why he's unsettled? X


----------



## Euronova

Sorry to hear you girls were not sleeping well.
If any consolation, my hips were absolutely killing me last night!
I think it was holding the girls leash all day while they were trying to sniff or say hello tho every man and his dog (quite literally!). I had to sit down a couple of time as I could feel my bump getting really sore.
It was worth it though with Nova (the mum) going second in a huge class!!! I was SO happy ;) the puppy boy we had in our litter also did a nice 5th place in his class. Mirabelle did not do anything, but behaved well in the ring (sort of) and was THE most wanted dog around :) Everyone wants to take her home!

Feeling really tired today but otherwise good. I feel a bit bad as I did not offer to SIL to look after her boy today.... we had him last weekend and she is just constantly going out and stuff and she dumps him on everyone already so i don't want her to get into a habit as she is very good at deciding it is a weekly occurrence.
How are you all?


----------



## SBB

Well done Nova! :D

It's good to nip the sil situation in the bud as once baby is here you won't want to be babysitting all the time!

I think Sammuel is still a bit ill, his poo isn't right and he's really whingy which isn't like him... Me and Danny are on our third day of it and still not feeling better :(

Ellen stop stalking and start talking!!!! :D

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Ha! Lucky you Suz- Ben is whingy every day!!! :rolleyes:

V- well done Nova!! :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

We have walking here! 6 steps on his own!

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p170/louise540056/2012/March 2012/b688204a.mp4


----------



## SBB

I saw it on FB Lou :happydance: so cute!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

He'd actually done 6 steps from my stepdad to my mum straight before that but those 3 steps were all I could get on video!!


----------



## SBB

Aw soon he'll be toddling around! So cute I will post a funy Sammuel video but in the fb group as he's naked!! 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

Yeah go on! Although I can never see pictures or videos in that group for some reason! :-(


----------



## babyloulou

Do any of the babies wear their teething necklaces at night?


----------



## SBB

Sammuel has worn his a few times, or I wrap it twice around his ankle. I don't honestly think him wearing it is a risk. 

X x x


----------



## babyloulou

I've never dared leave it on at night - maybe I'll try it round his ankle xx


----------



## Euronova

My friend swear by it and put it around et daughter's ankle every night. She wears it all day too. 
Actually she came today and had a funny pack of stuff for me :) a maternity pad, some paracetamol, baby nappies, and an incontinence sheet for the car :haha:
Love the video! They are all so cute. Seems like such a good age! :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi ladies :hi: I'm in Oxford with my family so haven't had a chance to catch up. 

Lou, Lili wears her teething necklace all day and for naps and then wears an anklet at night. She's got 2 huge molars coming though poor thing... Oh and she has conjunctivitis!! :dohh:

The anti d's are making me feel nauseous... :sick: :(

Mother's day next weekend UKers... Guess I'll be buying my own present!


----------



## Euronova

I hope you adjust to the anti-D's soon.
You won't have to wait long and Lili will be making you the most adorable mother's day little hand made presents. I hope your family realises it's a difficult time and spoil you.

I am missing out this year on mother's day and will be in France anyway (where it's a different weekend). But I think my parents are planning on doing a small celebration of my bday as it will be 2 weeks later. Although I doubt my brothers and sister will think about it as they forget already when it's on the day so no hope of them to think about it in advance and to be fair they have their own family now. Plus it's my nephew's bday so really he will be the main focus. (Just feeling a bit needy after the recent traumas - my friend calls it the Fangate)
I guess it will be the last time Oliver focuses on his mum and next year, I will be the one taken out  He is funny though he said "a year from now you will have your first mother's day and I will really spoil you..... then you can return the favour on father's day!" Not stupid! :haha:


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey girls!

Lou, Jackson wears his all day and all night. We've never had a problem, but his is very short. I could probably count on one hand how many times we've taken it off since we got it.


----------



## SBB

Just testing if this page works before I write huge post! 

X x z


----------



## SBB

Ok this is for Lou: 

Was thinking about bens food situation and had a couple of suggestions: 

Fruit - what about giving him it with custard / rice pudding / even ice cream? 

As its hard for you to cook, what about batch cooking/freezing some stuff? Then if you're just getting it out the freezer and cooking it quickly it won't be so disheartening if he chucks it on the floor! You can also add loads of healthy stuff and fats/proteins like nuts etc so he's getting loads of good stuff.

Eg: 

2 tins chick peas
1 tin sweetcorn
1 tin peas 
Garlic (cooked first) 
Spinach
Herbs 
Nuts 
Sunflower and pumpkin seeds
Flour 

Cook the garlic then whizz all the ingredients together and add flour until its a bit doughy (doesn't need much). 
Then dollop it into a frying pan with a little bit of oil. I don't bother making nice shapes! Just fry a little each side to hold it together. 

I made about 20 earlier! Sammuel has about 2-3 cut into pieces with Greek yoghurt. You can freeze them then either microwave for 30 secs, oven or re-fry. 


Another thing i make occasionally but take a bit longer is cous cous vege things with breadcrumbs. Let me know if you want recipe! 

X x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi ladies. It's been a while...I hope you all are doing well.Xxx

I have a quick question and hope maybe you can help....I had to have a dnc 2weeks ago and went back for my check Monday. Tj and I have decided we want to try again but we are on a tight schedule he deploys again in June and have a few trainings before then. So my dr have aygenstin to get my period started I am on 10mg for 10 days has anyone taken this? If so how long did not take to get ur period after the last pill? We are doing clomid again. Thank yoy for any help ladies. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Was so sorry to hear about your loss Sandi :-( :hugs:

I was prescribed progesterone to start my periods for Clomid and my period started 10 days after the last pill. They say it's usually 5-7 days though I think. Not sure if it's the same drug. Good luck :flower:


----------



## Euronova

Yes same as Louise, had progesterone and it started about a week after last pill. I am sure it helped my uterus lining too :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Darn I was hoping it would take that long...this cycle may be a bust then. He leaves for training April 14. All I can do I pray and hope for the best.


----------



## TySonNMe

Hi Sandi!!! So sorry to hear of your loss! But your Gunner sure is growing up so quickly and so handsome! I too took progesterone to jump start my period. I looked back at my chart just now...I took it from CD15-25 and my period started 2 days later. That was the cycle I got pregnant with Jackson :cloud9: 

Ugh, girls...I'm getting so frustrated because my dipes won't come!! I got my 1 Kawaii yesterday. I have a couple BGEs I bought from the lady on craigslist plus the fitteds, btu no covers!! And my Sunbaby's still are sitting in China! What should I do? I got my confirmation from her on Mar. 2, it's been two weeks! Should I contact her to track the package or wait until her requested 20-30 days are up? Argh!


----------



## TySonNMe

double post


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thank you ladies!!

Tyson my experience with sunbabys are they just show up. Lol the tracking has never worked for me. Those are the only diapers I use. :) Jackson is adorable I love seeing his pictures on fb. Such a handsome little man. :)


----------



## babyloulou

Sandi- are you in our Facebook Clomid graduate group? Did Lisa add you? We tend to do most our chatting in there at the moment! I'll go look and add you of you're not x


----------



## TySonNMe

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Thank you ladies!!
> 
> Tyson my experience with sunbabys are they just show up. Lol the tracking has never worked for me. Those are the only diapers I use. :) Jackson is adorable I love seeing his pictures on fb. Such a handsome little man. :)

Thank Sandi...I hope they do just show up. Her email said once it hit the States I would get a USPS tracking number...this waiting is so agonizing!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yes waiting for then is awful. I have started buying off the b/s/t page. I am addicted. At one point I had every print made. Lol now i am down to about 40 and refrain often from buying more.


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL!!! Every print!! :haha: I found out about diaperswappers.com and just got a couple of Grovia's off there...my last addition will be Flips and then I'll find out which ones I like best. I don't even know how many I have at this point.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Who knew poo catchers could be so.cute. lol I haven't tried many other to be honest. I haven't had any issues with pockets so I keep using them


----------



## babyloulou

I know I've said it on our Facebook group but just wanted to bump this up to say Happy Mothers' Day on here too! Love you all my wonderful ladies :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey girls :hi: Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. I'm sat at my desk in an empty office with the sun pouring in through the window next to my desk. Funny how a little sunshine makes the world seem a better place isn't it? 

I'm hoping that I've booked Lili on to an underwater photography session in April. :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Lovely Jess! They are great photos! :thumbup:

We had sun first thing this morning but it was gone by 10am :-(


----------



## Peach Blossom

Just thought I'd post on here for a change to say hi to anyone who isn't an FB addict like me!! :) xx


----------



## TySonNMe

:hi:


----------



## babyloulou

:hi:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls went the hozzy they scanned me i am 5 weeks they think she had a look at my tube and she looked at my lining of the womb and said its nice and thick had bloods done i have to phone up in the morning and see what my count is her a pic of my tests x x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120420-00171.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyloulou

Wow!! Congrats Caz! :happydance: 

I'll add to the other group- we don't really chat in here anymore xx


----------



## TySonNMe

:yipee: congrats Caz!!!! Yay!!


----------



## babyloulou

If anyone is looking for us PM me xx


----------



## qiangli889

Bright Baby Bedding offers 100% organic fitted sheets and soft & comfortable cotton baby bedding online in Hong Kong. Shop for high quality handmade fitted baby bedding and make your baby's room shine.


----------

